#kubuntu 2005-08-15
<nikkia> bah!
<_P_> hi
<_P_> kaffeine still crash on close
<_P_> i updated on 0.7 but nothing changed
<macrobio> hola buenas noches
<frank_> _P_: do you run the x86 version of ubuntu? 
<_P_> yes
<frank_> I can send you my version that I found in the forums
<nikkia> its probably some library or codec kaffeine is using, tbh
<frank_> It's a 0.6-1 that doesn't crash on exit
<nikkia> frank, take a look at the dependancy list for kdemultimedia, and you'll realise it pretty much could be one of a million things :/
<frank_> nikkia: I think this is a common problem and some guy in the forums built a version that does not have this problem
<redguy> I can't connect to windows 98 and xp hosts using smb:/ ioslave, though I can connect to a samba host. Can anyone point me to some place where I could read something to help me?
<nikkia> redguy, do you get prompted for a username/password?
<redguy> Or a place where I could get an error message more descriptive than the message from Konqueror (something among the lines 'there has been an error with connecting to the server')
<redguy> nikkia: no
<nikkia> redguy, try specifying them in the url, see if that works
<nikkia> its standard url format for username/pass, so smb://user:pass@host/...
<redguy> nikkia: there is no username and password set for these shares. The user should be guest then right?
<nikkia> redguy, maybe
<_StiloMan_> i need help with Mythtv in kubuntu
<_StiloMan_> Help !!! please
<_StiloMan_> anybody?
<_StiloMan_> :_(
<redguy> nikkia: still no luck, where the actual error message from the ioslave would be?
<nikkia> redguy: tossed into the bitbucket probably
<nikkia> redguy, try running konqueror from a konsole, and then accessing the smb: url, you're more likely to get a 'message' that way
<MikeStyle> hi, im trying to install moodin engine for kde splash screens...can anyone help? i dont know how to install it
<MikeStyle> ...anyone..
<nikkia> anyone want to look at a smallish web page for me and tell me which pair of buttons they think look best ?
<_heulSuSE_> nikkia: Just lokking and criticise?
<Imrahil> it is odd. just upped to 3.4.2, control center is gone from the kmenu. weird huh?
<Phantom^^> yeah i will :)
<nikkia> _heulSuSE_: yeah, i can't decide on which pair look better
<_heulSuSE_> ok, why not.
<nikkia> http://nikki.gutterslut.info/~nikki/b_test
<Phantom^^> bottom
<Phantom^^> the reflection on top right top of button is a bit harsh
<_heulSuSE_> both are the same?
<Phantom^^> nope
<nikkia> Phantom^^: yeah, thats my feeling too, but at the same time, its a bit better defined at the edge of the reflection
<nikkia> (on the top image)
<Phantom^^> nah the bottom ones are more comfy on the eyes
<narg> Is there a way to make grub boot windows as default? (Setting up my sisters computer with kubuntu as a backup OS)
<nikkia> Phantom^^: *nod*
<_heulSuSE_> Phantom^^:  You are right. The bottom ones.
<Phantom^^> :)
<nikkia> soft-light it is then :)
<Phantom^^> hmm does anyone know the default konqueror download directory i downloaded a file and can't find it anywhere
<nikkia> meanwhile, inkscape is continuing to baffle me
<Phantom^^> what is inkscape ?
<nikkia> most of my objects appear semi-transparent, whereas some are 100% opaque
<nikkia> and the alpha is set to 255 in all of them *shrug*
<Phantom^^> ahh 
<nikkia> Phantom^^: svg editor
<Phantom^^> like photoshop ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: no, more like illustrator, but not quite
<Phantom^^> ahh ok
<narg> Phantom: Desktop? :p
<Phantom^^> hmm thats so odd
<Phantom^^> i guess that doom three installer i downloaded has dissapeared then :(
<hater2win> anybody know how to change the color of the font on the desktop?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: http://nikki.gutterslut.info/~nikki/inkscape.png
<nikkia> wtf?
<Phantom^^> whats up ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: my apache just stopped working, or something
<narg> Hrm, anyone know roughly how big the default kubuntu install is?
<Phantom^^> yeah i had trouble getting that file i t did nothing for like 15 secs
<nikkia> Phantom^^: try :  http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/inkscape.png
<nikkia> it seems to be a weird DNS thing
<narg> The first link worked for me btw :p
<Phantom^^> odd yeah that looks cool
<Phantom^^> Hmmm how do i remove packages 
<nikkia> Phantom^^: see how only the 'stop' decal is 100% opaque tho ?
<Phantom^^> apt-get remove ?
<narg> kynaptic or apt-get remove
<Phantom^^> sweet
<Phantom^^> yeah
<narg> or synaptic if you have it
<Phantom^^> and the grey ones are medium
<Phantom^^> hmm
<nikkia> Phantom^^: they all have a fill value of 0,0,0,255 tho
<Phantom^^> very strange
<nikkia> ah, the DNS is back now
<nikkia> Phantom^^: there is one noticable difference i see
<Phantom^^> which is ?
<nikkia> the other objects are 'paths' according to inkscape, whereas the one that is dark is a rectangle primative
<Phantom^^> can you change it ?
<Phantom^^> and see what happens
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> i can convert the rect to a path, but not the other way around
<nikkia> it stayed dark *shrug*
<Phantom^^> what are you drawing them for ?
<nikkia> doh, found it
<nikkia> master opacity was set to 75.5% somehow
<Phantom^^> yay
<nikkia> i'd have thought it was obvious from the shapes what they were for :P
<Phantom^^> hehe
<Phantom^^> but where are you gonna put them :D
<nikkia> on  transport bar
<nikkia> those objects get converted to a bitmap, and imported into gimp, where they become the legends on the buttons like the ones i asked for your comments on
<Phantom^^> ah ok
<nikkia> those buttons then get made into 3 state buttons, and put on a recessed brushed aluminum panel such as: http://nikki.gutterslut.info/~nikki/transport.1.png
<nikkia> bah, bad DNS again
<nikkia> http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/transport.1.png :)
<Phantom^^> are you making a video player ?
<nikkia> no, but close
<Phantom^^> music player ?
<nikkia> closer :P
<Phantom^^> hehe
<Phantom^^> a picture slideshow browser ?
<nikkia> nah, you were closest with 'music player', but you need to bear in mind there is a red circle decal too :P
<redguy> nikkia: it turned out to be a problem with my smb.conf file. my bad, sorry to bug you. and thanks :-)
<nikkia> redguy: np, glad you found it
<Phantom^^> I have come to the conclusion that linux is infintley better than silly microsoft software
<web250> phantom^^ good observation
<web250> its better now than its been in the 5 years on and off that ive been using it...its finally good enough on the desktop that i ditched windows
<hater2win> ok, i liive in chicago, but for some odd reason, the only way to set the time to central time is to select chicago, or some foreign country. and now, because of that. i have to have CHICAGO in my taskbar all the time, even though i hate chicago and just want the time there. how can i make it just show the time not chicago?
<hater2win> err
<hater2win> i DONT live in chicago
<hater2win> i live in texas
<nikkia> hater2win: you can do it manually, which is the 'proper' way
<Phantom^^> ok guys i just downloaded the doom 3 .run file from id's ftp server and am trying to install doom3 i was wondering how i actually run a run file ?
<hater2win> nikkia: how?
<web250> right click-->show timezone-->local timezone
<web250> try that
<nikkia> hater2win: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/CST6CDT /etc/localtime
<nikkia> then put the clock back to local time
<hater2win> does't work, according to local time zone, its 11:12 at night here in texas, which we all know it isnt
<web250> should be 613 in texas right?
<nikkia> hater2win: thats because your /etc/localtime isn't there, or is the wrong file
<nikkia> hater2win: the system timezone is defined by that file, the original files for all timezones are in /usr/share/zoneinfo, so you copy the one relevant (in your case, CST6CDT although it'll need to be updated soon, great idea george!)
<hater2win> yeah it should be 6:13, and its saying that CST6CDT doesnt exist
<nikkia> 11:12 at night is UTC/GMT time, which is the default if you haven't setup a localtime file
<hater2win> oh i see
<nikkia> well, 11:15 at night now :P
<nikkia> hater2win: it certainly should be there, my system has a /usr/share/zoneinfo/CST6CDT file
<hater2win> mine has it too, wtf
<hater2win> got it
<hater2win> thanks for the help :)
<nikkia> now if you do a 'date' at the command line, it should display the correct local time, and thus the kde clock should too
<hater2win> well ill be damned
<hater2win> so, when daylight savings time switched over, what do i need to do?
<hater2win> switches*
<nikkia> by switches do you mean 'is modified by king george's silly ideas' or 'switches over normally' ?
<nikkia> normally, you'd do nothing at all, its all automatic
<nikkia> but, since the US DST dates are changing this year, you will need to have updated zoneinfo files before then, and you will need to remember to copy the updated CST6CDT file into /etc/localtime again
<nikkia> see, unlike windows, unix does timezones a little more smartly
<nikkia> because the system is *always* working with the time in UTC, and only *displays* it to you in local time, you never get that mess you get on windows where it wants to keep resetting the clock :)
<nikkia> the zoneinfo files contain the dates, times and offsets of DST start/end events, so the updates to fix the silly DST change this year, will be trivial, but you do need to remember to copy the file again once [k] ubuntu has updated versions
<lluka> hey has anyone messed with project lookingglass?
<hater2win> nice nice, so it has a reference date as to when it would be switching over, and on that date i need to copy it over again?
<Phantom^^> anyone how to i use a .run file ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: run it :)
<nikkia> Phantom^^: either ./file.run  or sh file.run
<lluka> phantom use sh
<luminerd> Phantom^^, sh filename.run
<luminerd> Phantom^^, or ./filename.run
<luminerd> Phantom^^, they are generally files meant to run very automatically and "user-friendly" however I've experienced many-a-bug with them
<Phantom^^> thanks for the info
<luminerd> Phantom^^, np
<lluka>  Command: # echo "JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.5.0" >> ~/.bash_profile
<lluka>  Command: # echo "PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH" >> ~/.bash_profile 
<lluka> how do i do that?
<lluka> >_<
<hater2win> nikkia: when daylight savings time comes, i should do                    sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/CST6DST /etc/localtime
<lluka> like the syntax
<lluka> i dont understand it
<nikkia> hater2win: no
<nikkia> hater2win: the update to the clock will handle automatically
<hater2win> oh ok
<lluka> can someone help me with that syntax?
<nikkia> hater2win: but, the problem is, bush has ordered DST to change at a different time this year
<lluka> >_<
<nikkia> hater2win: so all those files in /usr/share/zoneinfo are going to have to be updated sometime soon
<hater2win> ah i see ok
<nikkia> and once they're updated to reflect the new dates, you will need to do the copy again
<hater2win> stupid george ass bush
<nikkia> hater2win: if you think thats bad, just wait until your VCR is an hour wrong for 2 weeks
<nikkia> hater2win: and there's NO way you're going to change ITS DST date rules
<hater2win> lol, well thank god i dont have a VCR anymore =p
<nikkia> worst of all, i think those files are provided by libc
<nikkia> and upgrading libc on a system is a major PITA just to fix a little tiny problem like dates on DST
<_heulSuSE_> Good Night!
<hater2win> dang man, well that sucks, why did he order it change on a diff day?
<nikkia> hater, 'to save oil'
<hater2win> lol...
<redguy> lol
* bbailey blinks.
<hater2win> nikkia: is there way to change the color of the font on my desktop? I tried on the fonts setting in kconfig, but nothing. And even then, I tell it to have a regular font on it, and the font it displays is fat, looks bold to me.
<bbailey> I thought the DST changes were for an additional four weeks, beginning in 2007.
<nikkia> bbailey: hmm, i thought they were 2 weeks, this year, but i could be wrong
<nikkia> either way, they're going to need updated zoneinfo files, and you'd be surprised how many apps bring their own :/
<bbailey> If we're talking about the same changes that were wrapped up as part of the energy bill, it's 4 in 2007. If it's something else, I dunno.
<bbailey> Yeah, still a pain in the ass either way. But we get two years to properly moan about it at least.
<bbailey> I shall enjoy the blogs.
<nikkia> hater2win: i don't know where its set, its got to be set somewhere tho
<hater2win> yeah
<Phantom^^> hey whats the shortcut to open the konsole from the desktop
<nikkia> ahh
<nikkia> found it
<hater2win> where?
<nikkia> hater2win: go to 'Background', then click 'Advanced Options' and there is the text colour for desktop icons in there
<hater2win> nikkia: omfg, you are teh rock. that fixed both of my problems
<nikkia> not the most logical of places for it to be, i suppose
<hater2win> definately not...
<TestMAD> anyone here by chance know an easy way for me to get more range from my wifi card?
<hater2win> TestMAD: good old fasioned foil
<TestMAD> explain
<hater2win> wait nvm, that would be range on your wifi router
<hater2win> my bad
<TestMAD> im just wondering cus i have pcmia card for a lap that is like a few years old..and it gets awesome range..but my wificard in my pc only covers a few rooms
<Otrayo> anyone know why the localhost is not brought up if eth0 isn't?
<TestMAD> the pcmia card is strong enuff to pickup 6 other AP in my area..
<Otrayo> loalhost as in lo
<hater2win> if im downloading azureus for linux, do i need java installed?
<hater2win> does that even make any sense?
<Otrayo> hater2win: yes
<Otrayo> for both
<hater2win> i download java for Linux i586?
<Otrayo> ya, that should be fine
<Otrayo> if you're using a debian based distro such as ubuntu
<Otrayo> then rather use apt-get
<hater2win> oh ok
<hater2win> so i sudo apt-get install java?
<Otrayo> ya, that should work
<hater2win> or sun0java?
<hater2win> sun-java
<Narg_> I installed, and X defaulted to some funky 600x800 or something like that. The video card and moniter runs 1024x786 on windows. When I try to go in Kcontrol display, kde crashes. This normal?
<Otrayo> java alone should be fine
<Otrayo> what gfx card you using Narg_?
<Narg_> intel inegrated crap :p I use i800 on my other box.
<Narg_> Same here too
<Narg_> i800 driver*
<Narg_> They are both dell dimension 3000s.
<Narg_> actually this one is 2400, I stand corrected.
<Otrayo> mmm...probably drivers
<Otrayo> though it should work, i mean if its intel integrated
<Narg_> yea... its pretty standard stuff.
<Narg_> You'd think i800 would work.
<Otrayo> ya
<Narg_> gah, I gtg. I'll be back later.
<Otrayo> ubuntu picks up my radeon 9200 mobility no prob
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> sudo apt-get isntall java isn't working
<Otrayo> it should
<Otrayo> oh well...just download and install from source then
<Otrayo> but to let you know, when i did it for some wierd reason it never added java to my path
<Otrayo> but azureus did pick it up fine anyway
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> thanks for the confidence booster =)
<hater2win> kidding, lol
<Otrayo> hehe
<hater2win> so, any ideas how i would go about playing AVIs on this biatch
<Otrayo> should work out without any configuration
<Otrayo> are you using kaffeine?
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> doesnt work for some reason
<hater2win> lol, does it matter that im trying to load a file from a mounted NTFS drive?
<Epod69_> hey, when using the nvidia driver X hangs when booting up showing only a black screen..has anyone else encountered this problem?
<Otrayo> hater2win: for some reason i found that kaffeine doesn't open "non-local" files just by clicking on them
<hater2win> so you have to open through kaff?
<Otrayo> ya
<hater2win> i see i see
<hater2win> yeah it works
<Otrayo> well that happened with cds at least
<Otrayo> :)
<hater2win> ty ty
<hater2win> you've been very helpful to me grasshoppa
<Otrayo> np :)
<Otrayo> grasshoppa?
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> i just figured out
<hater2win> its not opening non-locals even through "open a file
<hater2win> but it opens up fine with "open a dir"
<Otrayo> ya...kaffeine is wierd
<Otrayo> im gonna switch to standard gmplayer
<hater2win> ahg
<hater2win> ah*
<hater2win> omfg 24, is such an awesome show
<Otrayo> hmmm...never taken the time to watch it
<hater2win> you should
<hater2win> its crazy
<Otrayo> csi type show or what?
<hater2win> no
<hater2win> this SMASHES csi
<Otrayo> whats it about?
<hater2win> this is like
<hater2win> a 24 hour movie
<hater2win> its like a really long movie
<hater2win> its about a special ops agent who takes care of business n shit
<hater2win> but it happens in real time
<Otrayo> mmm...sounds interesting
<Otrayo> will download it
<hater2win> so an actual season of 24 is 24 actual hours of video
<Otrayo> how many season are there?
<Otrayo> seasons*
<hater2win> 4 so far, 5th starts in January
<Otrayo> ok
<Otrayo> omg...x-window-system-dev is a 48mb download
* Otrayo is thankful for 512 dsl
<hater2win> lol
<Otrayo> still takes 15 mins though :/
<hater2win> then download it on 56k :-p
<Otrayo> hater2win: i found some nice documentation on setting up multimedia on *buntu
<hater2win> lets see it
<supernix>   that is why it is good to have 3mbps cable
<Otrayo> supernix: omf, you got that?
<supernix> Yup :D
<Otrayo> www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt <-- looks good!
<Otrayo> grrr...
<supernix> I don't know what I ever did without it before
<Otrayo> how much you pay for it supernix?
<supernix> roughly around $50 a month
<hater2win> not bad at all
<Otrayo> any cap?
<supernix> There is a 712kbps cap
<Otrayo> mmm...
<hater2win> not bad...
<Otrayo> here in south africa im paying about the equivalent of about $100 for 512/256 dsl with a 3gig pm cap
<hater2win> wow
<supernix> that is bad that they don't have better communications lines than that 
<Otrayo> thats south africa for you...
<Otrayo> we only have one national operator so they can charge as much as they want
<supernix> I heard that you have to be rich to have communications lines at all in africa and other places like that 
<Otrayo> though a second one has been licensed
<Otrayo> supernix: you heard right
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> Otrayo: how are you rich?
<Otrayo> haterwin: not *rich*, rather well off
<Otrayo> hater2win even
<hater2win> ah, mind if i ask what you do in af?
<Otrayo> im a student, its my parents who work
<Otrayo> what do you do hater2win?
<hater2win> oh, im a student also
<Otrayo> what you studying?
<hater2win> computer science engineerings
<hater2win> engineering even
<Otrayo> mmm...ok
<hater2win> Otrayo: by the way, you dont know hwo much you scared me when you put haterwin on accident. the text didnt show up red and i thought something was wrong. When there is even a HINT that something is wrong in linux, i panic... LOL
<Otrayo> lol
<Otrayo> it is my goal in life to find something wrong in linux
<hater2win> lol
<Otrayo> or with linux if you like
<Otrayo> i feel like a missionary though
<hater2win> lol
<Otrayo> im trying to get everyone i know to convert
<hater2win> heh
<Otrayo> like yesterday, my friend called my asking me how to convert music to mp3...
<hater2win> its difficult, especially in the days where a windows machine is so easy to configure and set up
<Otrayo> and i said you need specific software to do it, which doesnt come default with windows...but it does with linux
<Otrayo> hater2win: i beg to differ
<Otrayo> hater2win: i dont think linux is any harder, its just that when you've been using windows all your life, trying to learn to use a different o/s with a completely different architecture isnt easy
<hater2win> Otrayo: the problem is, it DOES take some setting up. you have to enter commands and things like that intimidate people because computers intimidate people
<Otrayo> if some were brought up using linux they would have no idea how to use windows
<hater2win> true
<Otrayo> hater2win: there are gui interfaces for almost every system setting that would need to be changed
<Otrayo> the only time when you need to use the command line is when you want to do something very specific
<Otrayo> something which "that other operating system" cant even do
<hater2win> this is tru
<Otrayo> anyway...enough ranting from me
<hater2win> heh
<hater2win> i agree/disagree with you
<Otrayo> hehe
<hater2win> i agree that its easy to set up, because i only started using linux a few days ago and im already getting used to things kind of. the routine is becoming farmiliar to me.
<hater2win> but like i said. some things are just too intimidating for the average user
<hater2win> it takes at least a LITTLE dedication
<Otrayo> i agree, but doesnt "that other operating system" take some dedication as well
<hater2win> alot of people will think "why the hell should i do this, when i could just hit install and its done with"
<Otrayo> i mean you cant just put a complete n00b behind a windows desktop and tell them to install java for instance
<hater2win> this is true
<Otrayo> and with most of the newer distros you can also just hit install
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> and i agree
<hater2win> its like a filter
<hater2win> everybody has a breaking point
<hater2win> except for absolute linux nerds (who, even some still have windows on their boxes)
<hater2win> and those breaking points can vary
<hater2win> for alot of people
<Otrayo> ya i agree
<hater2win> their breaking point IS having to learn wtf a partition is
<hater2win> for some, it will be having to CREATE a partition
<hater2win> for others, actually knowing how to install
<hater2win> and it is like a giant funnel
<hater2win> and at the very tip
<Otrayo> true true, but i must argue, the same applies for a windows installation, you have to set partitions, etc
<hater2win> well thats the thing, people can BUY a computer with windows on it and never have to reinstall in their life. they take it to best buy and pay 150 dollars to do something they could have done themselves
<Otrayo> lol...true
<Otrayo> but...
<hater2win> some people have no clue what the hell a partition is, much less that it involves an installation
<Otrayo> here in south africa i've seen companies selling build up computers
<Otrayo> and offering a free installation of suse
<Otrayo> and i'll admit, i do have a hard drive with windows on it, but i only boot into it every few months and only when i have to do an assignment which requires access or excel or vb, when i have no choice but to use microsoft software
<Otrayo> if given the choice i would much rather use mysql or OO.o
<hater2win> understandably so
<hater2win> but its the same reason why firefox still has a 12% market share
<hater2win> because some people just arent willing to understand
<hater2win> and frankly, just dont give a damn
<Otrayo> omg...12% is huge
<hater2win> well
<Otrayo> microsoft is shitting itself
<hater2win> i know 12% is huge
<hater2win> i know its huge
<hater2win> its BIG TIME
<hater2win> thats like... DAMN
<hater2win> but
<hater2win> 12% is still ONLY 12%
<hater2win> its huge when you consider how dominant IE is
<Otrayo> well, take a browser which comes installed by default with the operating system that runs on 90% of desktops
<Otrayo> and -4t 5t 4- against a browser developed by a relatively small non profit company
<Otrayo> gawd
<Otrayo> and put it up against...
<Otrayo> *
<hater2win> i understand
<hater2win> i know what you are saying
<hater2win> and i agree
<hater2win> all im saying is, more people "dont give a damn" than "do give a damn"
<hater2win> and until that changes
<hater2win> we will continue to see firefox and linux only "gaining steam" and not "running away with the market"
<Otrayo> and the more people that "dont give a damn" will be the ones whos machines will be exploited and will eventually get fed up with windows and will make the switch just to get away from the bug-ridden, insecure windows
<Otrayo> and those who "do give a damn" will say, "hey, this open source stuff is pretty cool"
<Otrayo> and just switch anyway
<hater2win> well yeah
<Otrayo> hehe...
<Otrayo> so the open source community benefits anyway
<hater2win> and at the point when they get fed up
<hater2win> is when they start giving a damn
<hater2win> so yeah, once more people are converted from "dont give a damn" to "do give a damn" (by whatever means), then we will continue to see firefox and linux only "gaining steam" and not "running away with the market"
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> so in the end
<hater2win> we are both right i guess
<Otrayo> lol, i guess so
<Otrayo> coffee time
<Otrayo> brb
<hater2win> heh
<hater2win> kk
<epod69_> hey, when commeting out glx, X starts up just fine...
<epod69_> what can cause glx to not work correctly
<Otrayo> wrong drivers?
<Otrayo> or bad ones?
<epod69_> sorry, im back
<epod69_> the drivers are the latest
<_hater2win> lol
<_hater2win> netsplit
<_hater2win> that was crazy
<Otrayo> hehe
<epod69_> im using nvidia drivers right now, are glx seperate from nvidia ?
<Otrayo> ya i think so
<epod69_> hmm..i thought glx came and installed with the nvidia installer
<Otrayo> well glx are seperate from the ati driver which is flgrx or something
<Otrayo> so im assuming its the same for nvidia
<Otrayo> there's lots of information on linux and nvidia graphics cards online
<Otrayo> tru google
<Otrayo> *try
<epod69_> the readme in nvidia says to add load glx and change nv to nvidia
<Otrayo> so try it
<epod69_> yea, I know, i have only been researching for a few hours now
<epod69_> the glx does load right
<epod69_> x hangs when it says "initializing extension glx"
<Otrayo> hmmm...well im not too clued up on setting up gfx cards....it took me forever to figure out how to get the proprietory ati drivers and they sucked
<Otrayo> but nvidia is supposed to be easier than ati
<Otrayo> does it just hang? or do you get any error messages?
<epod69_> ah, i heard ati sucks for linux so i didnt get ati, theres a lot of petetions being signed to let ati know they want good drivers
<epod69_> it hangs, just shows a black screen, the last line in the xorg log is "initializing extension glx"
<_hater2win> alright
<_hater2win> ill brb
<_hater2win> gonna go pick up my copy of madden 06
<epod69_> send me an iso =P
<Otrayo> ya, me too :P
<epod69_> lol
<_hater2win> will do ;)
<_hater2win> back in about 30
<epod69_> k, ill be waiting, oh, which system is it for ?\
<_hater2win> PS2
<epod69_> damn..need xbox, lol
<_hater2win> lol
<_hater2win> you could probably find it at the bay at which pirate convene
<_hater2win> you know
<epod69_> i havent tried it yet but i heard with the right mod chip you can put linux on the xbox
<_hater2win> that ORGanization at the PIRATE BAY
<_hater2win> please dont ban me...
<_hater2win> lol
<_hater2win> aight brb
<epod69_> the nvidia driver from ubuntu says nvidia-glx, so i think they are suppose to be together in one package...
<Otrayo> mmm...i wouldnt know
<epod69_> i couldnt get nvidia from ubuntu to work once I switched to the 686 kernel..., whenever i try to install it now, it needs to install the 386 kernel as well
<Otrayo> brb
<epod69_> k
* DJ_Necrogami is away: sleeping
<kinus> mmm...
<kinus> *buntu themes....can you get them via apt-get?
<PowerMAC> Hi
<kinus> lo 
<PowerMAC> Can you help me with my LiveCD problems?
<kinus> i can try
<PowerMAC> I downloaded the LiveCD recently and when I burn the ISO to a CD, my computer doesn't boot form the CD
<kinus> did you configure your machine to boot from cd?
<PowerMAC> ya i have a dell and i press F12 to load up a Boot Menu and I select CD
<kinus> and?
<kinus> what does it say?
<epod69_> make sure cd is set to boot before the harddrive
<PowerMAC> nothign it just boots straight to Windows
<EasterSunshine> powermac: do you have multiple cdrom drivers? i think it needs to be in your primary one
<kinus> PowerMAC: it seems like it's not finding a boot record on the cd then, which means that it will then boot the from the next boot device instead
<kinus> does it say anything about searching for boot record?
<PowerMAC> nope
<PowerMAC> it just shows a black screen for a bit
<PowerMAC> then boots windows
<redguy> does the cdrom led blink for a while even?
<kinus> ya, that will determine whether its even reading the cd or not
<PowerMAC> i'm not even sure it does that
<PowerMAC> I'm gonna download it again
<kinus> just use the md5
<kinus> and maybe burn at a slower speed
<PowerMAC> now I just burn the ISO to a CD right?
<PowerMAC> using Nero
<epod69_> dont just put the iso file on the cd as a datafile, burn it to a cd as a cd image
<PowerMAC> ya that's what i mean
<epod69_> ya, i think you did it right the first time then
<redguy> if it does the problem is most likely to be a corrupt download, if it doesn't the problem would be your Dell not booting from cd. Try with Windows install cd perhaps?
<epod69_> are you sure you have the cd or removable media checked in the boot order before the hard drive
<PowerMAC> Alright just checking cause in Nero it says something about a Bootable CD
<PowerMAC> ya My Windows Install CD worsk fine
<PowerMAC> *works
<epod69_> you shouldnt have to worry abou that, just burn the iso as a cd image to the cd
<epod69_> what is the size of the image file ?
<kinus> file -> burn iso/cd image
<redguy> then it's most likely a corrupt download, try md5 to make sure
<PowerMAC> like 600MB
<PowerMAC> kk I'm gonna redownload it
<epod69_> make sure it matches what it says the download size is
<PowerMAC> kk
<epod69_> if the sizes match there is not need to waste bandwith downloadin it again
<epod69_> if you cant get nero to work, you could try downloading ' alcohol 120% ' for burning cd images, i think its easier, i think you can download a full trial version
<redguy> epod69_: if matching size would determine if a download is corrupt or not, why would people use md5 sums?
<Tri-bune> anybody can help me
<epod69_> just to make sure i guess...its very rare that if download sizes are correct that the file would be corrupt
<Tri-bune> i can't use my floppy drive and my partition space
<PowerMAC> well i"m redownloaded it 
<redguy> PowerMAC: kinus had a usefull tip as well, try re-burning the cd
<PowerMAC> I did that almost 5 times
<epod69_> Tri-bune, can you boot from your floppy, and what do you mean by your partition space
<Tri-bune> received meesage  mount ://dev/fdo/ is not a valid block
<PowerMAC> thanks for helping man
<epod69_> PowerMAC, try the md5 and then download alcohol 120%
<Tri-bune> i'm using dual boot
<kinus> Tri-bune: mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Tri-bune> i can't mount my winxp space
<epod69_> POWERMAC*
<epod69_> sorry
<epod69_> wrong person
<epod69_> tri-bune, what does fstab say ?
<kinus> mmm...anyone manage to get splashy installed?
<Tri-bune> epod69.. i'm a new user. what does fstab mean?
<redguy> Tri-bune: fdo? should be fd0 i think...
<epod69_> read the /etc/fstab file
<PowerMAC> Okay epod
<Tri-bune> sorry miss type fd0
<kinus> Tri-Bune: for winxp (ntfs) partition
<Tri-bune> mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy <-- after doing this in terminal.. ope kde browser.. storage media.... click floppy... still can't open
<kinus> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Tri-bune> winxp i did set install under ntfs system
<coolblue> how do i put icons to right side of panel help plz?
<kinus> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows (replace hda1 with partition)
<epod69_> Tri-bune, linux doesnt play friendly with ntfs partitions
<kinus> coolblue: do you want to move them or create them?
<epod69_> if you install windows and want to share with linux you should partition with fat32
<coolblue>  how do i CREATE icons to LEFT side of panel help plz?                    when i add, they move to right side?
<Tri-bune> :~$ sudo mkdir/media/windows
<Tri-bune> Password:
<Tri-bune> sudo: mkdir/media/windows: command not found
<kinus> coolblue: right-click the icon and click move
<epod69_> coolblue, they should have a handle on the side so you can drag them
<kinus> without the :
<epod69_> mkdir *space
<PowerMAC> I got a question
<coolblue> hey thanks that was so easy!
<kinus> coolblue: no problem
<coolblue> thanks kinus & epod:)
<epod69_> heh, no prob
<epod69_> coolblue*
<PowerMAC> does KDE have a drag and drop interface like Mac OSX?
<epod69_> oh, whichever one you chose..lol
<Tri-bune> still error
<kinus> mmm...again, anyone manage to get splashy to work?
<PowerMAC> where everything you can drag and drop
<coolblue> anyone knows how to hide files?
<epod69_> Tri-bune, what is the error?
<epod69_> coolblue, name them with a dot in front of them
<coolblue> so simple!!!!
<Tri-bune> if you install windows and want to share with linux you should partition with fat32 <- do i need to re install my window and reinstall my kubuntu?
<PowerMAC> or
<epod69_> Tri-bune, you would have to reinstall windows
<coolblue> anyone using mozilla here?
<kinus> Tri-bune, the linux kernel is very limited when it comes to ntfs and you should only ever remount a ntfs partition as ro
<PowerMAC> You could use PartitionMagic and create a new Parition for Ubunuto
<PowerMAC> *Kubuntu
<kinus> coolblue: most do i think
<kinus> mmm...anyone know what ubuntu means?
<epod69_> coolblue, firefox
<Tri-bune> error information : mount :/ can't find /dev/hda1/ in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<redguy> huh? nobody's using konqueror?
<epod69_> if you count that as mozilla
<coolblue> im talking abt mozilla suite??
<kinus> redguy: ya i do
<coolblue> is there an ext in mozilla to turn images on/off?
<Tri-bune> hmm... that mean i have to reinstall my windows... should i reintall my kubuntu eopd69?
<PowerMAC> Tribune
<epod69_> you could try adding a line to fstab
<PowerMAC> Get Partitionmagic
<kinus> PowerMAC: no way
<PowerMAC> and create a new partition using Fat32 
<PowerMAC> then install Kubuntu on that partition
<Tri-bune> partition magic using at window xp?
<PowerMAC> ya
<kinus> PowerMAC: using tools to edit your partitions in playing on the wild side
<Tri-bune> would it be effect my files?
<Tri-bune> ohhh
<PowerMAC> I've done it before
<Tri-bune> i get it power mac
<Tri-bune> i will try 
<coolblue> hey one question- anyone tried Suse before?
<epod69_> Tri-bune, if you repartition your hardrive you lose all your files
<PowerMAC> no you wont
<Tri-bune> i did use suse before
<coolblue> why didnt u like it tribune?
<Tri-bune> before i use kubuntu
<epod69_> i havent edited fstab in a long time but you would add something like /dev/hda1	/mnt/windows for the first two parts of a new line in fstab
<Tri-bune> i always facing problem with CUPS
<coolblue> hmm..u mean printing?
<Tri-bune> when using suse
<Tri-bune> yup
<Tri-bune> printing
<coolblue> thats all.....
<Tri-bune> and................... it not free anymore.. hahahaha
<Tri-bune> kubuntu free open source
<epod69_> coolblue, adding a printer is pretty easy with the kde control center
<coolblue> it is:)
<kinus> Tri-bune: you get OpenSuSE now
<coolblue> heard of opensuse?
<epod69_> i really havent had a problem with cups, but every printer is different
<Tri-bune> yup
<Tri-bune> i do
<coolblue> suse is beautiful........
<Tri-bune> weill i did try using suse in my office pc
<coolblue> lets u troubleshoot grub problems the GUI way........
<coolblue> i like that very much.......
<coolblue> plus 5 CDs with tons of free stuff & goodies......
<Tri-bune> for me.... kubuntu very simple.. and i have to start learning kubuntu since my daughter like it
<coolblue> i see.......
<kinus> when wanting to view files on other hosts on the lan kubuntu always tries to copy the files to the /tmp dir first, anyway to get past this?
<coolblue> but suse hardly requires any post-install configuration...
<Tri-bune> i did down load lots of Live CD for her.. and she like kubuntu & knoppix 3.8
<coolblue> its good for TOTAL newbies like me..but I like kubuntu too:)
<coolblue> i mean suse......
<Tri-bune> can anybody help me
<Tri-bune> i did install lime wire
<coolblue> she didnt like suse?
<Tri-bune> and follow the instruction
<coolblue> yes what hep u need?
<coolblue> :)
<Tri-bune> she did like it.... but.. he love to use XMMS only :))
<epod69_> Tri-bune, whats really cool is using blackbox, although a lot more boring, but apps load up in a snap of a finger then
<coolblue> xmms is there in suse:)
<Tri-bune> ii did install limewire follow as guide line given until to ubuntu desktop 
<coolblue> anyways lets stop this suse talk:)
<Tri-bune> how can i edit limewire in k destop
<epod69_> Tri-bune, i use limewire too ^^
<Tri-bune> wow!
<Tri-bune> help me how to use it
<Tri-bune> in window i can use it
<Tri-bune> but in kubuntu i can't see where it is
<coolblue> what does limewire do??????
<Tri-bune> download songs :))
<epod69_> tri-bune, you downloaded it and installed it?
<coolblue> like kazzaa?
<redguy> coolblue: it's a gnutella client i think
<Tri-bune> yup
<Tri-bune> yup
<coolblue> whats gnutella? sorry im a n00b:)
<epod69_> if so, just right click on my computer and click create new, then link to application
<Tri-bune> but where does it application folder?
<Tri-bune> that the point 
<Tri-bune> if window easy to browse in program file
<epod69_> under application tab in the command box type in limewire then click ok
<Tri-bune> in kubuntu? is it in usr?
<Tri-bune> brb - trying
<epod69_> then you have your icon!
<redguy> coolblue: a p2p network, like ed2k (edonkey, emule) or fasttrack (kazaa)
<epod69_> it wont be any cool limewire icon though...you have to find one online or find a tool that will convert the limewire.ico into a .png
<coolblue> p2p means point to point??
<epod69_> lol
<epod69_> peer to peer
<epod69_> for sharing file
<coolblue> i see..........lol
<epod69_> files*
<coolblue> this channel is far more active & nice then ubuntu forums:)
<coolblue> i enjoy being here:)
<epod69_> yea, you have easy questions though i still havent got mine answerd
<coolblue> whats ur question ??
<epod69_> if your starting out in linux it is really nice on irc, everyone can help you out
<epod69_> cant get my glx extensions to work with my nvidia driver...
<coolblue> not every channel is that nice.....
<coolblue> in one beginner linux channel, a guy called me f***** hopeless!
<epod69_> yea, some of the crowded ones really arent, if someone accually listens to you ##linux can be helpful sometimes
* Necrogami|Away is back.
<epod69_> yea, well some people are idiots
<epod69_> not you i mean
<coolblue> lol ha ha.....
<coolblue> i know:)
<epod69_> =P
<coolblue> anyone knows how i can prevent someone from messing with my linux system through live cd?
<epod69_> not have the cd bootable
<epod69_> and have the computer locked up with laser traps around it =D
<coolblue> i didnt get it......u mean in bios?
<epod69_> yea
<coolblue> but anyone can go inside bios and change it??????/
<epod69_> go to bios and have the hard drive be the first to bootup, it will load the computer up faster too
<epod69_> not if you make a password protection on the bios
<coolblue> will i be prompted for a password at bootup?
<epod69_> no
<coolblue> i see.....
<epod69_> theres also a password for that though
<coolblue> ????
<coolblue> bootup password????
<Tri-bune> wow
<Tri-bune> i did browse my limewire 
<epod69_> yea, basically, but you just want to put a password from someone entering the cmos/bios
<Tri-bune> which file should i link to my kubuntu destop
<Tri-bune> funny there is limewire.exe <-- this for window
<epod69_> yea, lol
<PowerMAC> So what's all of ya'lls favorite icecream?
<epod69_> did you get your limewire desktop icon Tri-bune ?
<epod69_> not the icon, but the application
<Tri-bune> wait
<Tri-bune> ico .. there is ico files
<epod69_> yea, but they dont work with linux
<m0zone> hey guys what wireless card do you guys recomend for no bs works out of the box with ubuntu?
<epod69_> when you click on that big square on the general tab, the icon, you can pick an icon from the computer if you then go to other icons, then browse, it tells you what format then the icon has to be
<TestMAD> even if it doesnt work out the box..couldnt you still use the ndis wrapper?
<epod69_> m0zone, you should google for good linux wireless cards, i would say stay away from some of the d-links cause they need madwifi drivers which are still buggy and dont work that great
<epod69_> its always better to use native drivers
<m0zone> i have a couple of linksys cards and they sorta junk in linux
<TestMAD> linksys is crap..but has good linux support
<epod69_> i heard linksys is better quality, at least from d-link that is
<coolblue> what laptop would be best for kubuntu?
<m0zone> yea but no linux support for there newer cards    cards didnt cost me anything so not to worryed if they have to b tossed or traded off
<m0zone> i am haveing good luck with a 500$ laptop atm
<m0zone> hp zed4200  everything works but hotkeys
<coolblue36> atm?
* _hater2win is back
<coolblue36> hey i have one prob.......when i open anyhting with ark it says..."the utility unrar is not in ur PATH"
<epod69_> wheres my copy!
<crimsun> coolblue36: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<epod69_> _hater2win, did you play it yet
<epod69_> ?
<_hater2win> epod69_: not yet, sliding it in as we speak
<epod69_> heh
<_hater2win> man that sounded exceedingly nasty
<coolblue36> but it worked in other distros.......
<epod69_> crimsun, why cant ubuntu just install the needed packages when installed and say like use at your own risk or something...
<crimsun> epod69_: rather large security risk there
<epod69_> brb, im trying a uninstall an reinstall of nvidia..
<epod69_> hope it works
<epod69_> crimsun, yea, unrar is such a huge hole..lol
<epod69_> brb
<web250> can anyone explain why because of my new USB mouse, X reboots randomly because of /dev/vcs7 and /dev/vcsa7 being removed?
<kinus> anyone around?
* _hater2win is*
* _hater2win is playing Madden 06 though...*
<nocloud> why is it that battery life under linux is a lot shorter than battery life using windows?
<_hater2win> *shrug* i noticed that my computer works alot harder to run linux for some reason
<_hater2win> gets really hot
<_hater2win> i had to dedicate a small house fan to it
<nocloud> yea, i noticed that
<nocloud> especially around the hard drive and wireless areas of the computer
<_hater2win> seriously
<_hater2win> well good, at least i know now its not my computer that sucks
<_hater2win> lol
<_hater2win> i was like, omfg, i just upgraded earlier this year, dont tell me im out of date already
<_hater2win> i honestly though linux would run much lighter
<_hater2win> but it doesnt for some odd reason
<nocloud> i think windows has some special power saving features for the wireless
<nocloud> while linux runs it at full all the time
<nocloud> also, its possible that windows file system is more efficient than linux so the hard drive has to work less
<nocloud> and, it may have something to do with the windows system idle process
<_hater2win> yeah
<_hater2win> thats true
<_hater2win> that and i have liek
<_hater2win> freaking
<_hater2win> 80 processes running in linux
<nocloud> yea, i have about the same here
<nocloud> and linux uses a lot more ram typically cause it caches a lot of data
<_hater2win> 70 processes running
<_hater2win> and i have no clue what 67 of them are doing
<pl_ice> anyone uses matlab?
<nocloud> 85 processes for me
<nocloud> but i think only 76 when i first boot up
<_hater2win> man
<_hater2win> kaffeine is taking up most of my system resources, and isnt EVEN RUNNING! OMFG!
<nocloud> yea, i get the same thing with kaffine too
<pl_ice> _hater2win kafeine, u got to install new one, the kynptic is broken
<_hater2win> sudo killall kaffeine, lol
<nocloud> the thing with linux applications is they don't disappear on the process list after they have been closed....
<_hater2win> wow, thats gay
<nocloud> pl_ice: you said somethiing about installing new kaffeine?
<_hater2win> pl_ice: explain plz
<pl_ice> _hater2win  kaffeine from respos, takes memory, chrashes cpu, on the ubuntoforums.org there is a new verison
<pl_ice> do a search
<nocloud> hater2win: if you find the link, please share it with me
<_hater2win> will do
* _hater2win searches
<_hater2win> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/
<_hater2win> nocloud: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/
<_hater2win> i think thats it
<_hater2win> not sure
<pl_ice> anyone uses matlab?
<_hater2win> not me
<nocloud> hater2win: thanks for the link :)
<nocloud> do you know how to install it?
<_hater2win> dpkg /dir??
<_hater2win> dpkg -i file.deb?
<nocloud> i'm not sure, i've installed everything through kynaptic so far...
<_hater2win> oh
<_hater2win> well
<_hater2win> thats how i just installed it
<_hater2win> so yeah
<_hater2win> dpkg -i directory/tothe/file.deb
<_hater2win> did it work for you?
<nocloud> i'm trying right now...
<_hater2win> if you haven't already, you might have to do          sudo apt-get install dpkg
<nocloud> i think it worked
<nocloud> going to test it now
<pl_ice> ray_ did u install ati? ... 
<pl_ice> dave_ there is a fast howto on ubuntuforums.org, just couple of installs
<epod69> whats going on everyone
<_hater2win> sup epod69 
<epod69> nuttin much, u
<Nick_Hacker> Hello everyone.
<_hater2win> oh you know...
<Nick_Hacker> I have a question.
<epod69> madden fun?
<_hater2win> hellz yeah
<Nick_Hacker> Can a person set up the broadcom wireless B/G card with ndiswrapper 1.2 from live-cd Kubuntu
<Nick_Hacker> ???
<Agent-MHX> come on, people were just talking!
<Agent-MHX> nothing to say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Agent-MHX: they probably don't know how
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _hater2win
<_hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: !!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> how are you mate?
<Agent-MHX> Sigh.
<_hater2win> doing good, good. learning, playing madden 06... you know how we do
<epod69> _hater2win, play online yet, you should be able to make the top ten =) didnt it just come out
<Agent-MHX> well, can a person set up a wireless pcmia card from live-cd kubuntu?
<Agent-MHX> ???
<_hater2win> epod69: yeah, today
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure. *downloads redvsblue*
<_hater2win> lol, rvb2win
<Agent-MHX> sigh, this isn't a game chat people, it's linux.
<Agent-MHX> bah
<_hater2win> Agent-MHX: nobody in here knows, if they did, theyd tell you. we are good people, not "RTFM"-ers
<Kamping_Kaiser> _hater2win: you don't know me well then ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *manic laugh*
<Agent-MHX> faggot
<_hater2win> lol @ Kamping_Kaiser 
<epod69> Agent-MHX, have you tried it? im sure its possible, have never used a labtop with linux though sorry
<Agent-MHX> eh
<Agent-MHX> seems linux is more of a desktop kind of thing
<Agent-MHX> well windows is better because it doesn't kill your battery
<_hater2win> not if you like to wardrive
<_hater2win> which is quite entertaining
<Agent-MHX> heh
<Agent-MHX> i'm not wardriver
<Agent-MHX> i've got my own dsl
<_hater2win> lol
<epod69> Agent-MHX, there is powersaving with linux too
<Agent-MHX> bah
<_hater2win> epod69: me and nocloud were just discussing power issues and linux a few mins ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> Agent-MHX: don't troll because no one could help you
<epod69> lol
<epod69> what issues are there ?
<Agent-MHX> Kamping_Kaiser: Give me money for the bridge.
<epod69> they cant be too bad if most webservers are using linux...
<_hater2win> epod69: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1402?_nevow_carryover_=1123645018.27127.0.0.10.41891270546  <-- that
<_hater2win> props to Kamping_Kaiser for showing me the ways of pastebin
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) it was to save me _hater2win
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yeh, it's good
<epod69> using just linux, the shell, shouldnt take much power at all.....i think its all the programs we use that requires so much power
<Kamping_Kaiser> guis are evil ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *pats gui*
<epod69> anyone here use nvidia and the 686 kernel ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser>  2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP + nVIDIA
<pl_ice> bie
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kakalto
<nocloud> ooh, i think i found another reason why linux uses more power than windows....windows will run graphics cards at lower clock speeds to save power while the standard linux drivers run the graphics card at the same speed all the time
<epod69> Kamping_Kaiser, do you have the 386 kernel on your computer as well ?
<kakalto> yo kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> epod69: don't remember. let me check
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> epod69: yes i do
<Kamping_Kaiser> the default kernel
<_hater2win> nocloud: interesting discovery
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was waiting for that hater2win
<epod69> hmm, cause in order to install nvidia it says you need to install the 386 kernel as well...and when I install nvidia through apt-get it doesnt work on my 686 kernel but it works on the 386 kernel
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: lol, just noticed it for some reason
<kakalto> I will try out SuSe.
<frank_> nocloud: for nvidia, you can probably use nvclock to clock your card REALLY slow to save power
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto: o_0
<hater2win> omg
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, I gotta see what teh hype is about
<epod69> nice point nocloud
<Kamping_Kaiser> epod69: it has to be compiled for the kernel, so you may need to get a different one
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto: yeh, I'm planing the same thing ;) *burns iso*
<hater2win> lol
* hater2win calls for a witch hunt*
<epod69> i installed the lastest nvidia, and had it compiled for the 686 kernel and it works until i reboot my computer, really wierd
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> epod69: when you reboot it would be loading the module and screwing you.
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, althugh the whole 5cds thing is a bit annoying
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's something about this in the wiki but i forgot the page
<epod69> i dont know, i have to comment out glx when I reboot the computer to load nvidia, otherwise if i reinstall nvidia glx works just fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto: yeh, well the dvd iso wouldlnt download for me, and i tried 3 times :/ so cds it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> whois bottong
<Kamping_Kaiser> buger
<kakalto> heheh.
<kakalto> I had 3 days trying to download the same iso :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can laugh :P
<kakalto> on the third try, it worked
<hater2win> does anybody else use http://www.digg.com  ????
<epod69> never heard that site..
<kakalto> first day, it downloaded the whole thing... and trashed it because I had no free space >_>
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<hater2win> epod69: its an awesome site, love it
<hater2win> epod69: all the tech news i need, in 1 place
<hater2win> games
<hater2win> linux
<gnunewbie> I'm running Kubuntu 3.4.2 but it's not saving my settings such as screen size and other choices following a session logout. Also a link made from /dev/modem to ttysomething vanishes too after reboot, how can I fix this please?
<epod69> cool
<hater2win> movies, deals
<hater2win> and its all user driven
<hater2win> has a user base to rival that of the might /.
<gnunewbie> should I delete all files in my user's .kde directory?
<epod69> nothing better then this game though: http://www.addictinggames.com/kittencannon.html
<hater2win> LOL
<hater2win> not THOSE kind of games
<hater2win> like
<Kamping_Kaiser> this isnt bad epod69 http://www.onemorelevel.com/games/avoider.html
<hater2win> gaming news
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<epod69> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> he starts getting to you after 2 or 3 hours ;)
<gnunewbie> I need help please
<epod69> i dont get that...
<hater2win> alright alright alright lets help out gnunewbie
<epod69> oh, lol, hes trying to grab the mouse
<hater2win> i would wanna be helped too
<gnunewbie> thank you
<gnunewbie> what should I do?
<epod69> he launched a fricken missle, lol
<gnunewbie> I'll repeat my problem:
<gnunewbie> I'm running Kubuntu 3.4.2 but it's not saving my settings such as screen size and other choices following a session logout. Also a link made from /dev/modem to ttysomething vanishes too after reboot, how can I fix this please?
<gnunewbie> should I delete all files in my user's .kde directory?
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> i wouldn't do that
<hater2win> sounds like that problem is something wrong with something diff
<DJ_Necrogami> my guess is a Permissions problem
<hater2win> did you try updating?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnunewbie: change your max res in the xorg file
<gnunewbie> Kamping_Kaiser: I will try that thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> be carefull :o
<gnunewbie> hater2win: I updated from before 341 to 341 and 342
<DJ_Necrogami> here's my problem!! I have a 2wire wireless B PCMCIA card Onrinco chipset it dosnt detect in ubuntu Hoary it detects there's a card installed but no power light and dmesg outputs "Aug  9 22:32:58 localhost kernel: cs: unable to map card memory!"  ive searched around many people seem to be having this problem anyone know a solution to help me fix this problem
<gnunewbie> DJ_Necrogami: a permissions problem?
<DJ_Necrogami> that woudl be my guess
<gnunewbie> hmmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> doubt it  :S
<gnunewbie> I'll search the web for this thank you and good luck with your problem DJ_Necrogami 
<hater2win> DJ_Necrogami: i wish i could help you, but im still a n00b
<DJ_Necrogami> lol
<hater2win> ive hlped a gew people out, lol
<hater2win> but they were more n00bish than i was
<hater2win> so yeah lol
<hater2win> and they were typically probs i had before lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: there's always a way to help :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's why I'm here 
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: is the wisest of us all, he really does own his root
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks ;)
<hater2win> i think of all the problems that ive solved, 80-90 percent of them have been a direct result of Kamping_Kaiser's help
<Kamping_Kaiser> *explores mounted isos to prevent needing to burn them*
<Kamping_Kaiser> mount ownes :)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> i discovered the wonders of mount first in windows
<hater2win> easier to do it here though
<hater2win> obviously
<Kamping_Kaiser> does Windows have mount?
<kakalto> uhm
<hater2win> yeah, but you have to have a prog
<hater2win> somebody more recently discovered a way to do it without, though
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol "discovered a way"
<hater2win> lol
<epod69> windows only sees partitions it is compatable with and gives it a drive letter, I dont think there is a mount for windows
<hater2win> epod69: i saw a story about it on digg the other day
<hater2win> let me find it
<hater2win> k, nvm
<hater2win> im an idiot
<hater2win> lol
<kakalto> lol
<hater2win> i misread it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have way to many isos :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol hater2win
<hater2win> you DO need daemon tools or alcohol to do it
<kakalto> :/
<hater2win> kamp, i have lots of iso's for everything also
<hater2win> its how i installed windows vista, the beta
<kakalto> daemon is free, isn't it?
<hater2win> i just mounted it, LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have 66, i would have burned about 3 of them :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto: i think so
<hater2win> i dont have a DVD burner, so i had no other choice
* Kamping_Kaiser burns dvds just to be a prick
<hater2win> lol
<kakalto> I only have 33
<hater2win> how many HDs do you have Kamping_Kaiser 
<Agent-MHX> I have 25 HDDs
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: 2, total 310GBs
<Agent-MHX> I host webpages for free.
<Agent-MHX> Very secure server.
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Agent-MHX: what does it run?
<Agent-MHX> Apache
* hater2win has Kamping_Kaiser beat in gigs*
* Kamping_Kaiser beats hater2win in real penis not epenis :p
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: what you do with your kangaroo is your business
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't you want pics?
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have them on an FTP?
<Kamping_Kaiser> http:
<hater2win> ill take em...
<Kamping_Kaiser> wish cds had a clear "this cd does this" file
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> bloody Linux
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;0
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: you know any programming languages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like i have a cd here in German
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: no, just little pices here and there
<hater2win> is it a german sheize video?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and enough bash scripting to get by
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's called "gamesknoppix" and it looks like it might be German, but i have to fire it up to be sure
<hater2win> sounds interesting
<Kamping_Kaiser> *hopes so*
<Kamping_Kaiser> this cd looks sweet
<Kamping_Kaiser> "LinuxDefender Security CD is a BitDefender re-mastered Knoppix distribution which integrates the latest BitDefender for Linux security ...."
<hater2win> bitdefender?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's an antivirus
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's ok ~
<hater2win> why is there a need for antivirus for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> because there are viruses for Windows and viruses for Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> and Linux boxes are often mail servers
<hater2win> hmm, true true
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure you understand - there *are* viruses and trojans for Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> just not as many, and no so indiscriminate
<hater2win> so, what are the chances i would contract viri being a general linux user?
<Kamping_Kaiser> almost 0 *as a general Linux user*
<Kamping_Kaiser> as soon as you run a server your a target
<Kamping_Kaiser> or if you have a static ip, but your still basicly 0 as far as targets go
<hater2win> understandably so
* Kamping_Kaiser looks for good linux antivirus
<Kamping_Kaiser> apart from clamav
<hater2win> so, what are the good ones
<hater2win> ?*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. I'm still looking ;) bitdefender is ok for a single user afaik, but I'm also looking for stuff i can run on  aserver
<hater2win> lol, i love how you spelled concerned with a K
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh well I'm a crap speeeler
<hater2win> lol, comes with the territory
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. 21 minutes for this dvd to burn
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :
<hater2win> if i want to install azureus, what do i need to do?
<hater2win> install java
<hater2win> and then azureus
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
<hater2win> but how do i install java
<hater2win> i cant find the apt-get package
* Kamping_Kaiser points to wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> you will need the backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> or extras S: IIRC it's backports
<hater2win> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win:  /msg ubotu azureus
<hater2win> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win:  /msg ubotu repos
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> ubuntu has its own paste bin
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's cool :)
<systemax> hello everyone
<hater2win> so how do i know which repo to add?
<hater2win> systemax: sup yo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi systemax
<systemax> hi
<thunderbolt> wait...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: for azurous?
* thunderbolt wonders why his computer is here...
<systemax> have i'm having some trouble and i was hoping someone could help me out
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<hater2win> systemax: you've come to the right place
<systemax> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: you can ask, we cant make promices :)
<systemax> k kamping
<systemax> i installed kubuntu today and i didn't have any sound whatsoever
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: you ask ubotu or someone where to find it, then look at which repostiry it tells you to add
<systemax> so someone from here help me out and led me through the process of getting the new alsa driver
<systemax> which i did
<systemax> i installed the driver, libs, utils and alsa oss stuff but still no sound and now i don't have a master volume control panel
<systemax> and of course no sound
<hater2win> hmm
<systemax> i was thinking maybe i needed to install the alsa plugins but i'm a little stumped on how to do it or maybe that isn't my problem at all anyway i came back here since you guys help me out so much today
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC KDE uses arts
<systemax> i read something about arts and that turning it off may help but i'm not sure how 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and I'll just say now i havent had to deal with KDE sound before, so i may or may not be helpfull
<systemax> any help would be appreciated
<hater2win> i know a guy who had a problem similiar
<Kamping_Kaiser> my problem is i don't use KDE (!) so i don't know where to find the config tools
<thunderbolt> the sound is under kcontrol in kubuntu
<systemax> would installing the plugins help or no?
<systemax> right been in there numerous time today
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: check you have the gstreamer arts plugin and artsd
<jeffm_> hey guys
<systemax> how and or where would i check that?
<jeffm_> im having a problem with my Network Settings utility
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: in s/kynaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeffm_: what's wrong with it?
<jeffm_> the windows doesnt appear porperly
<jeffm_> there is no Add button
<jeffm_> just a sec
<jeffm_> there are other buttons missing too
<systemax> would it be under multimedia?
<Kamping_Kaiser> search for it systemax, probably the easyest way to find it
<jeffm_> angelman
<jeffm_> angelman
<systemax> k cool when i do a search for gstreamer a whole bunch of file come up and only a couple are already installed
<systemax> do i install all of them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: only the ones with alsa esd or artds in the name
<systemax> ok
<systemax> ok i checked all three go ahead and install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<systemax> k
<systemax> do i need to restart?
<Kamping_Kaiser> log out and back in should do it
<systemax> k
<jeffm__> ok my Network Settings window is missing things
<Kamping_Kaiser> whtas this tool do? and have you tried to update it?
<jeffm__> it doesnt have the Add or Delete buttons
<jeffm__> im trying to get my kubuntu laptop onto a network. so i can get internet on it
<systemax> hmmm still no sound darn it
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeffm__ then we may need to hack the file by hand
<systemax> and still no master sound volume control
<jeffm__> ok cool. if you know what ur doing, ill do what you say
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: check /var/log/syslog and see if it tells you why the sound is failing
<[1] Pythos> winmodem help........pctel driver for hsp56 won't compile........arrrrgh
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeffm__ how do you connect to the net? through a modem or server?
<jeffm__> im on the main computer now with my laptop beside me. i connect to the net through a DSL modem
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeffm__ so the modem gives the pcs addresses?
<jeffm__> dont know
<jeffm__> IPs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<jeffm__> i think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. so type "sudo (editor of your choise) /etc/network/interfaces"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and editor of your choise would be nano, vim, kate, kedit etc
<_leo> why does firefox looks awful in kubuntu?...i guess its something related with the gtk or qt stuff that i really dont understand much....is there anyway to manage that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _leo you can try installing gtk
<katana2k> damn
<katana2k> ok this is jeff
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<_leo> whats the aRts Control applet for?...i dont know why i cant open it
<Kamping_Kaiser> _leo it controlls kdes sound
<_leo> ohh
<_leo> thanks
<katana2k> sorry, my irc client crapped out, so now im using mirc
<katana2k> kamping kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k: did you see the file edit lines?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. so type "sudo (editor of your choise) /etc/network/interfaces"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and editor of your choise would be nano, vim, kate, kedit etc
<[1] Pythos> folks.........can you even see this text ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and katana2k how many network cards do you have?
<Kamping_Kaiser> [1] Pythos: we saw that 
<[1] Pythos> phew
<katana2k> i have other problems with setting up the network, i dont know how to do it.
<katana2k> but right now im just trying to figure out why my network settings window is so messed up
<katana2k> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k: i cant help with messed up guis, i can try and help withsettings though
<katana2k> i have an ethernet port on my laptop and a wireless LAN pc card in it
<katana2k> ok
<katana2k> ill type that stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k: we are going to use the ethernet port
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't want to worry about wireless stuff getting in the way if that's ok?
<katana2k> yeah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have the file open?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what editor did you use?
<systemax> hey kamp when i click on the test sound button in the control center i now have sound however test midi doesn't work I have no master volume control in either kmix or my taskbar and of course i can't get hear the cd player
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: so you have system sound but not midi?
<systemax> right
<katana2k> i tried sudo kedit /etc/network/interfaces but i got kate: command not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k: oh ok. try kedit
<katana2k> i tried sudo kedit /etc/network/interfaces but i got kate: command not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought kate came by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs what's kdes default text editor?
<katana2k> i dont know, maybe its Kate not kate
<katana2k> but i tried nano and it worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, nanos always there :)
<seth_k> kate is the default text editor on kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's what i though
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k: comment out everything exept the following lines:
<katana2k> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> auto lo
<Kamping_Kaiser> iface lo inet loopback
<Kamping_Kaiser> a comment is a #
<katana2k> ok
<systemax> any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: not realy. i don't use KDE, and i use polyp audio so my sound works a fair bit different i expect
<Kamping_Kaiser> *and* I'm no great expert on sound :(
<systemax> k
<systemax> thanx for getting me this far kamping
<Kamping_Kaiser> systemax: try #KDE 
<Kamping_Kaiser> they might be a bit more populated then here
<systemax> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<[1] Pythos> bbiab....
<katana2k> ok, so you want me to put in a # before everything except the previous mentioned lines?
<katana2k> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<katana2k> ok
<katana2k> i did
<Kamping_Kaiser> most of them should have a# already
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> now add these two lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> auto eth0
<Kamping_Kaiser> iface eth0 inet DHCP
<Kamping_Kaiser> DHCP should be lowercase btw
<katana2k> i just commented out those two lines
<katana2k> they were already there
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> then we will give the computer an address ourselfs
<katana2k> want me to remove the # in front of them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you know what address range your network uses?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> just the "auto eth0" line
<katana2k> no
<katana2k> i have a fast ethernet switch
<Kamping_Kaiser> we have to find out then. what os did you say your on atm?
<katana2k> im using XP on this main computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> right
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have the little computers down next to the clock? the ones that flash?
<katana2k> yeah
<katana2k> thats for my DSL connection
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it go through the same modem as the laptop will?
<katana2k> theres nowhere to plug the laptop into on the dsl modem
<supernix> no usb or ethernet ?
<supernix> that is the oddest modem I ever saw
<Kamping_Kaiser> so does the laptop run through the switch into the modem?
<katana2k> could i plug the ethernet cable from the dsl modem into the fast ethernet switch, then plug the main and laptop somputers in there too?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be able to 
<katana2k> ok, but how do i set up the main computer to find the dsl modem and connect to the internet through the switch?
<katana2k> which is running xp
<Kamping_Kaiser> the switch should be transparent
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless it's a realy fancy one
<katana2k> ok
<katana2k> so xp should find the dsl modem on the switch and connect that way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
<_frank> DOes anyone know how to get kopete to connect automatically without asking me my password to open KDE Wallet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but thts your problem ;O
<katana2k> ok, ill try it. brb
<hater2win> _frank: cant you just tell it to keep the pw?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm going to remove thunderbird if it does this again :S
<hater2win> what is it doing?
<_frank> I have that setting in kopete, yes but kde wallet still wants to open everytime and asks me my password
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: downloading all me email from the server every 2 or 3 days, and there's 3000 emails there
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does half one day then half a few days later
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1100 to go atm
<hater2win> wow
<Kamping_Kaiser> of 1700
<hater2win> that sucks
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure does... i have more space wasted by doubles then anything else i think
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> *debates using imap instead of pop
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: what do i do with a .bin file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: you set it to execuatelbe and then run it
<Kamping_Kaiser> in a terminal
<supernix> anyone know how to import the settings from Thunderbird into Mozilla mail ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so cd /path/to/bin/ then chmod 750 ./binfile.bin then ./binfile.bin
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: i don't
<katana2k2> ok im back
<katana2k2> it worked
<katana2k2> ok what do i do next?
<supernix> that is ashame I found out that Mozilla mails junk filter works while thunderbird does not 
<Kamping_Kaiser> well. lets try uncommenting the "iface eth0 inet dhcp" line and letting Linux try and find the modem
<supernix> Kmail is ok but I am still not happy with it 
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2 when you have unocmmented that line, save and exit (or quit without saveing if you havent saved it yet) and run "sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a"
<katana2k2> ok
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: is there any way to tell it where to install to?
<hater2win> it installed to my home folder
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<hater2win> jre
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh right
<Kamping_Kaiser> isnt there a deb?
<hater2win> no
<hater2win> just the bin
<hater2win> and an rpm
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC wehn you install it gives you the option to set a path... but i could be wrong
<hater2win> iiirc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> If I Remember Correctly... i have installed it as well ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just don't remember what happened
<hater2win> all it did was unpack it itself to the dir
<katana2k2> ok, it says: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval 4
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2 give it a bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should say "got a lease from  xxx.xxx..xxx.xxx"
<katana2k2> ok, then it said no DHCP offerf recieved
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: oh, right :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2 bugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> then we have to set one
<katana2k2> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<katana2k2> could the rj45 cable be faulty?
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2 whts the ip of your Windows box? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yes the cable could be faulty
<katana2k2> ok ill get another one real quick
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: so it dumped a whole lot of files in your ~/ dir?
<katana2k2> ok, i plugged in a new one, im gonna put in the same command again
<Kamping_Kaiser> or try "dhclient"
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: all it did was dump the files
<hater2win> should i create a
<hater2win> .   /usr/java/
<hater2win> and have it dump them there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<katana2k2> are you talking to me? i should use dhcclient?
<katana2k2> ok, it said the same thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2 you can use dhclient *if* ifdown -a ifup -a doesnt work
<katana2k2> no dhcp offers recieved
<Kamping_Kaiser> whtas the ip of your Windows box?
<katana2k2> how do i check?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the little computers next to th eclock
<katana2k2> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> click on them
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<katana2k2> ok, do i want my client IP adress?
<katana2k2> or server
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: there they essentially just extract it to a /usr/java/ folder
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2: yeh ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: I'll have a look thanks
<katana2k2> im not sure, but i think it changes every time i open the connection
<katana2k2> you there?
<hater2win> katana2k2: i think he is checking that link out, sorry
<hater2win> katana2k2: he is double booked, lol
<katana2k2> hater2win: ok lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2: yeh looking at the link ;)
<katana2k2> i dont mind. he is nice enough to help us
<katana2k2> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2: you sure it changes all the time?
<hater2win> yeh, he is t3h pwn. he can own root on my box any day (that wasn't a gay statement)
<katana2k2> ill reconnect and see
<katana2k2> k?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: now you mention it i have root on several boxes ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k2: if you want :)
<katana2k2> when i come back, i may be katana2k3
<katana2k2> lol
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: lol
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: so what do you think? should i just    mkdir /usr/java/
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: you must be using a different java instlaler to me
<katana2k2> ok, i wrote down my client ip adress
<katana2k2> ill reconnect
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: lol it installed right for you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: don't remember... was a whjile ago
<katana2k3> ok it stays the same
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k3 yoru ip address?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  what is it?
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: so do you think doing that would work then? just running the bin inside of a mkdir /usr/java/
<katana2k3> 209.161.226.70
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: it should work, I'm just worried about dumping crap all through your system
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k what about your internal network address?
<hater2win> how do i get rid of the previous dump?
<katana2k3> where do i find that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rm -rf *be very carefull*
<katana2k3> sorry im such a n00b
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k3 go "start" -> "run" -> type "cmd" -> it opens, type "ipconfig /a" and past what comes up into PM with me or pastebin
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k3 why i remember that crap is beond me ;) i don't use doze anymore
<katana2k3> lol
<katana2k3> do you mean "ipconfig /all"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<katana2k3> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forgot Windows doesnt do abrieviated commands :)
<katana2k3> lol yeah because they're little bitches
<katana2k3> ok, so what do you want me to pm you?
<bjv>  /usr/share/doc
<Kamping_Kaiser> the output of ipconfig /all
<bjv> does apt-get dump stuff there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> give me all of it and i can look for what i need
<Kamping_Kaiser> bjv documents it does
<katana2k3> its alot of stuff though
<bjv> yeah, i probably dont want to remove that then.
* bjv bunzips and tars. :((
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bjv> didnt compress all that well anyway, :P
<katana2k3> how do i PM now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> katana2k3 yeh i know there might be a lto
<katana2k3> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. wonder where he flooded
<Kamping_Kaiser> i didnt get it
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: it worked. now did it install azureus, or its just a run from kind of thing? The folder i extracted azureus to, is that the folder that it is run from?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't know. i havent usedit at all
<hater2win> and when i say did it install azureus, i mean when i ran the azureus installer
<Agent-MHX> are you two still chatting it up?
<Agent-MHX> i think someone cracked into my box through one of these irc channels
<Agent-MHX> i'm not too found of it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs. in 10 min perhaps. sorry people
<hater2win> kk
<hater2win> anybody know how to just remove a single file?
<hater2win> katana2k3: how do you just remove a single file?
<katana2k3> i dont know
<bjv> rm  ?
<katana2k3> im a complete noob to linux and kubuntu
<bjv> ah, yes. rm then
<bjv> (r)e(m)ove, or something to that effect
<systemax> anyone help me installing alsa plugins
<bjv> crap, by the time it was finished /usr/share/doc actually did compress decently. :((
<bjv> 110.4mb -> 60
<bjv> :((((
<[1] Pythos> hello...
<[1] Pythos> am i getting through?
<bjv> no. i can not read your text.
<[1] Pythos> heh...
<Agent-MHX> It's all scrambled.
<Agent-MHX> There are letters missing.
<Agent-MHX> Do you have a keyboard problem?
<bjv> maybe it's a finger problem.
<[1] Pythos> probaby
<bjv> or worse..
<[1] Pythos> yes...my real problem is
<systemax> is anyone able to help me out with installing some alsa plugins
<benjamin1254> im looking for helping my friend... she sent me an invite and its a micorsoft remote help under xp. and im looking for a program that will use it so i can get her some help since its late and i cant go see her tonight... any sugestions?
<[1] Pythos> that i can not get the driver for cm8738 winmodem to compile
<Agent-MHX> :)
<Agent-MHX> u need pr0n
<Agent-MHX> Oops wrong box.
<Agent-MHX> sorry
<bjv> benjamin1254: there is a kde remote-desktop program
<benjamin1254> where?
<bjv> krdc it's called
<bjv> i dont know what the windows service actually is, krdc is designed for vnc or something
<benjamin1254> yeah and i cant seem to use my remote help invite on it not sure if i should open the invie through the program
<bjv> oh man, what was that.
<hater2win> i have a directory:         /home/hater2win/azureus         I want to copy it to /etc/
<bjv> the windows rdc runs on port 8815 or something, i was watching a friend do some crap with it the other day.
<benjamin1254> what should i do ... should i ask for her ip and do it that way instead?
<hater2win> why doesnt         sudo cp /home/hater2win/azureus/ /etc/       work
<bjv> yeah, im sure thats the only way that would work
<bjv> google could probably help you more then me though.
<benjamin1254> k ill do that
<[1] Pythos> come on folks....pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-4 won't compile.....what goes?    kubuntu kernel 2.6???
<bjv> hater2win: uh, you didnt do a recursive cp with r?
<bjv> i dunno.
<[1] Pythos> i'll get a brew....while ya think about it...
<Agent-MHX> who can tell me about live-dvd Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<hater2win> bjv: i guess not
<hater2win> would it be sudo cp -r /home/hater2win/azureus/ /etc/
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: why do you want to do that?
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: i want to copy the azureus folder to /etc/
<Kamping_Kaiser> why?
<bjv> i assume azureus is the config folder..
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: because azureus runs only when you ./azureus
<hater2win> its not an install
<Kamping_Kaiser> but putting it in etc wont help :O
<bjv> yeah, you need to link it to /usr/bin or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: do you have an "opt"  folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> put azureus in /opt and run "ln -s /opt/azureus/azluancher /usr/bin/azureus
<Agent-MHX> how do i save to the HDD using live-dvd Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Agent-MHX: what file system is the hdd?
<Agent-MHX> uhh NTFS?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you don't
<Agent-MHX> i'm using XP
<Agent-MHX> hmm :-/
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: why in opt, why not etc?
<Agent-MHX> is it possible to save to a usb drive?
<Agent-MHX> using live
<bjv> you could go back into windows, make a fat32 part, ftw, and use that to shuttle between the 2.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: because /etc/ is where system config files go. /opt/ is a place for root to install stuff if he wants
<Kamping_Kaiser> Agent-MHX: i think so
<bjv> yeah, usb drives are cake in linux
<Agent-MHX> but when you partition in XP doesn't that delete everything?
<bjv> mount /dev/sda0 or whatever.
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: ah ok
<bjv> er, i lied. its probably sda1
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: where is the xconf file located again?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> that one
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: if you run "ls -lh /etc/" and look who ownes the files
<hater2win> my bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> then ask why you should not have yoru files there ;)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> root pwns me
<supernix> how bout owns
<Kamping_Kaiser> pwns is legit :)
<hater2win> indeed, pwns is legit. heh
<bjv> man, why did you tell him to use /opt. :\
<bjv> freak.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<bjv> # ls -l /opt
<bjv> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 2005-08-03 23:56 /opt -> /usr/local
<bjv> apps can try to use it. but they wont. ;|
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> sad part is
<hater2win> ive already installed firefox to /etc/
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<hater2win> :|
<bjv> ack!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: it's in the apt-repose :S
<Agent-MHX> how do i hack computers?
<hater2win> but it runs fine
<hater2win> what is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol -> kamping_kaiser@Internode.on.net (Inbox 3142 messages) 1029 new (IMAP)
<Agent-MHX> omg!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Agent-MHX: hack computers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: firefox is in your apt-get/kypaptic/synaptic repositries
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: i know but its 1.0.2 i wanted 1.0.6
<hater2win> i didnt know if it was a backport
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's a backport :)
<hater2win> not only that, but i couldnt find where it installed to for some reason
<hater2win> i even tried
<hater2win> whereis mozilla-firefox
<hater2win> i just drew a blank
<hussam> hater2win: firefox 1.0.6 is in security,ubuntu.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: try "apt-cache show mozilla-firefox"
<hussam> just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<bjv> on that note. anyone running the latest deerpark nightly?
<bjv> the last one i got was borked.
<hater2win> hmmm
<lluka> hey does anyone know kynaptic sources?
<hussam> bjv: I've tried it but I went back to 1.0.6
<bjv> i went back to 1.0.6, which was also borked. :\
<bjv> so i just used it. and pined for 1.0.2 :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lluka: /msg ubotu repos
<hussam> bjv: the new preference windows in deer park sucks.
<lluka> blocking unidentified users
<lluka> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<bjv> i dont mind. i just wish keys would stop disappearing between version.
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: is    sudo cp -r /whatever/azureus/ /opt/           a valid copy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lluka: (16:13:14) ubotu: it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bjv> apparently they dislike disable_obsolete_extensions for the nightly.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. 
<hussam> bjv: what do you mean? which keys?
<bjv> so they just disappeared it.
<bjv> it auto-disable obsolete. but the difference plays hell with the 1 config directory i share between the 2 versions.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. taxi duties
<hater2win> kk
<Kaiser_away> later people :\
<Kaiser_away> I'll be back in hours, not minutes :) have fun
<hater2win> oh
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> one last thing
<hater2win> what did ln -s /opt/azureus/azluancher /usr/bin/azureus
<hater2win> do?
<lluka> :/
<lluka> anyone know good repositories for kynaptic
<lluka> ?
<lluka> that /msg thing didnt werk
<lluka> :/
<bjv> ln --symbolic path/file path/linkname
<bjv> makes a symbolic link, leading to a particular file, at a particular location.
<hater2win> i see i see
<bjv> like a blah.lnk windows file, but much more sophisticated.
<bjv> actually, i think winNT supports symbolic linking, much line *nix
<bjv> *like
<[1] Pythos> hello
<[1] Pythos> hey, is linux really about being free?
<[1] Pythos> as in beer/
<hater2win> i think its more about being safe, and... free?
<[1] Pythos> geat.
<[1] Pythos> great
<[1] Pythos> but...how the heck
<bjv> i think its all about being free. as in speech, and also beer.
<[1] Pythos> is it any good
<bjv> yes, some might say as good as the unixs.
<[1] Pythos> if ya can't get yer modem to work ?
<bjv> your modem is an Xbox-modem.
<bjv> you cant expect it to work with a PS2.
<bjv> (real men still use externel serial modems.)
<[1] Pythos> no...modem is a (arrrgggh) winmodem
<bjv> notice how your cable modem is external still?
<bjv> that's right. real modem. :P
<[1] Pythos> make junk work ya know
<katana2k3> hey guys
<katana2k3> im having trouble getting my laptop with kubuntu onto my home network
<znh> yeey @ http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kde0024uy.jpg
<[1] Pythos> poor folks gotta yak oo
* bjv doesnt have a laptop. *
* znh does have 3 laptops
<katana2k3> can someone help me?
<znh> one above the 100mhz xD
<znh> katana2k3, sure
<katana2k3> thanks
<katana2k3> i think i have set up a network on my main computer (the one im on) and im trying to get my laptop (beside me) on it
<katana2k3> ?
<katana2k3> anyone?
<znh> katana2k3, change your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<[1] Pythos> umm..are you folks kinda like sorta snobs, or something like that? i mean, crap, if someone needs an answer or help about something
<katana2k3> change it?
<katana2k3> how
<katana2k3> and to what?
<hater2win> znh: http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/6149/snapshot49rb.png
<znh> hater2win, nice!
<hater2win> ty ty =)
* znh is off for enemy-territory
<hater2win> lol
<[1] Pythos> well silent ones, thanx i guess, gotta leave this connection (a friends) with no answers...wish it were different
<hater2win> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/4802/snapshot51mi.png
<hater2win> which way looks better?
<PieD> hater2win: they both look ugly because of firefox :p
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> firefox pwns j00
<PieD> firefox sux, konqueror rox
<katana2k3> ok, i changed it to the right work group
<hater2win> konq is so gay... i hate it
<PieD> gay ?
<hater2win> its almost as NOT standard compliant as IE
<PieD> that's totally wrong
<hater2win> you're right
<PieD> konq support more CSS2 than firefox 1.0
<hater2win> im just trying to find reason to call it gay
<PieD> konq supports some parts of CSS3 that firefox doesn't support (even the latest nightlies)
<bjv> katana2k3: are you all set now? :P
<katana2k3> can anyone help me?
<katana2k3> no
<PieD> (but you can also say that firefox supports some parts of CSS3 that konqueror doesn't support)
<hater2win> yeh
<katana2k3> i dont know how to set up this network
<bjv> katana2k3: how much network connectivity go you have?
<bjv> none? some? can you ping?
<katana2k3> i dont think i have any
<bjv> ok
<bjv> we start physical. how are the computers connected?
<bjv> a hub?
<bjv> or directly nic to nic
<katana2k3> fast ethernet switch
<bjv> k
<PieD> http://pinaraf.robertlan.eu.org/monKDE.png => screenshot of my computer
<bjv> and you know enough about your gear that you dont have crossover cables in there, right?
<PieD> only one non-KDE application : qemu
<katana2k3> crossover cables?
<bjv> err.
<bjv> have you used these cables and this switch before with these boxes?
<katana2k3> no
<bjv> right.
<katana2k3> ive used 2 of the 3 cables before
<bjv> well, ill just assume you dont have any crossovers (xover is for connecting nic to nic)
<bjv> they are often yellow, if your smart. :P
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> anyway.
<katana2k3> no crossovers
<bjv> the machine you are on is what, running windows and the smb shares?
<katana2k3> its running windows xp
<bjv> k
<katana2k3> what are smb shares?
<bjv> windows shared folders.
<katana2k3> yeah i think there are a few shared folders
<bjv> server message blocks, or whatever, is what the protocol is called.
<bjv> anyway.
<bjv> ok, you have got a switch. its been a while sense ive passed my compTIA exam..
<hater2win> http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/3342/screen18gp.jpg <-- thats from when I was running longhorn (vista)
<bjv> a switch may or may not include DHCP?
<katana2k3> lol k
<katana2k3> dont know
<katana2k3> would it say on it?
<bjv> it would assign things IP's automatically
<katana2k3> i dont know
<bjv> screw it. do you know how to ping your switch?
<katana2k3> LOL no
<bjv> ok
<katana2k3> im sorry, im a total noob to networking and linux
<bjv> did you just buy this switch?
<katana2k3> no, my uncle gave it to me
<bjv> alright.
<bjv> did it come with a fine manual? :P
<katana2k3> no
<bjv> alright..
<katana2k3> but i can get it online
<bjv> thats good.
<pussfeller> since when do switches do dhcp
<bjv> like i said it's been a while.
<bjv> router < switch < hub ?
<bjv> whatever
<pussfeller> a switch or hub, which there is some technical difference but in practice used interchangibly will just allow you to connect a bunch of pc to a lan
<katana2k3> yeah
<katana2k3> router is best
<bjv> katana2k3: get the ip of your win box, and that fine manual. :P
<pussfeller> well a router will have its own firewalling in it and that can be a pain
<bjv> but the ip first, that will be pretty telling.
<pussfeller> you are trying to share a windows box as the gateway with a linux box on a lan?
<bjv> he is trying to establish basic network connectivity. :P
<katana2k3> im connected to the internet through it. would it show up as the server IP adress when i click the lil computers in the system tray?
<bjv> nein, the ip on the network card that is attached to the switch
<bjv> the one you want to talk to the laptop over.
<bjv> wait. what?
<pussfeller> the box connceted to the internet has to have 2 nics one for the internet, one for the lan
<bjv> "katana2k3: im connected to the internet through it"
<katana2k3> ok the IP for this comp is 209.161.226.70
<bjv> elaborate on "it"
<pussfeller> and has to share the connection via nat or ics if its windows
<bjv> ok, that sounds like the fake IP windows assigns when it doesnt have anything to talk to
<bjv> change that IP to something useful, like 192.168.1.100
<pussfeller> but you should have the linux box be router 
<katana2k3> ok, where do i do that
<katana2k3> and will it affect me
<bjv> uh, you probably cant do "man ifconfig"...
<pussfeller> its in the network setup gui somewhere
<bjv> can you open the properties for the network card?
<bjv> its under TCP/IP properites..
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> 192.168.xxx.yyy is one of 2 or 3 'private' IP ranges
<bjv> they arent used on the internet, so its OK to use them to connect your personal devices
<pussfeller> that looks like his external ip
<bjv> 209.161.226.70 ?
<pussfeller> yeah
<bjv> you are right...
<bjv> yeah.
<pussfeller> also if you are using dsl some of the modem act as a router of sorts and it isnt possible to share the connection unless you put it in bridge mode
<katana2k3> oh man
<katana2k3> ok, so what is it you want me to do right now?
<bjv> ok.
<bjv> first, elaborate.
<bjv> how are you connected to the internet?
<katana2k3> main computer connected to switch, from switch to DSL modem to internet
<katana2k3> its a DLink
<bjv> is the DSL modem attached to a WAN port on the 'switch'?
<pussfeller> unless I am missing something, you have to connect the modem to a computer
<pussfeller> and then connect that computer with another ehternet card to the switch
<katana2k3> no you dont
<bjv> the wan port would be separate from the others if it was there.
<katana2k3> no its not in a wan port
<pussfeller> mine doesnt have a wan port
<bjv> ok.
<katana2k3> it doesnt say anything about wan on the switch
<bjv> ok, so you have a dsl modem, a laptop, and a desktop connected to the switch
<katana2k3> yeah
<pussfeller> but he dosnt have it set up that way
<bjv> so our objective is to have the modem set as gateway for both devices.
<bjv> doesnt he?
<pussfeller> are you using the computer that way now?
<bjv> he is on the desktop.
<katana2k3> yeah and yeah
<katana2k3> and yeah
<pussfeller> ok so it must be working that way then
<bjv> ok, this is sounding easy now. :P
<katana2k3> lol thats good to hear
<bjv> your windows card should have 1) an IP, 2) a netmask, 3) a gateway
<bjv> the gateway address should be == to the dsl modems IP
<bjv> you are going to want to set your laptops netmask == to the desktops netmask
<katana2k3> ok, where do i find all that stuff
<bjv> where to find in windows..
<bjv> well you only have 1 network device on the desktop, right?
<katana2k3> yeah
<bjv> then you should be able to open properties on it, and get a little box
<pussfeller> using dhcp doessnt work from the laptop?
<bjv> its a switch.
<bjv> :\
<pussfeller> yeah, but the modem might have dhcp init
<bjv> w/e
<katana2k3> wait, i have a bunch of imformation that i got from putting in 'ipconfig /all' in a DOS prompt
<bjv> we are going to fake it. :P
<bjv> that will work i guess.
<katana2k3> what do we need?
<bjv> IP
<bjv> netmask
<bjv> gateway
<katana2k3> subnetmask?
<bjv> yes.
<katana2k3> ok, which IP
<bjv> oh
<bjv> dont use the one that says 127.0.0.1
<katana2k3> i have one for my internet connection, and my nic card
<bjv> i thought you said that the nic was connected to the switch.
<bjv> and you were pulling the connection over it.
<katana2k3> it is
<katana2k3> i am
<katana2k3> ok, ill email you all the info it gave me
<pussfeller> heh
<bjv> just /msg bjv it
<katana2k3> it will probably kick me though
<bjv> that would send it to just me, not the whole channel
<katana2k3> ok ill try, but i might get kicked
<katana2k3> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
<katana2k3> C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff>ipconfig /all
<katana2k3> Windows IP Configuration
<katana2k3>         Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
<bjv> :P
<bjv> i got the 1st line. :(
<katana2k3> ok, i msged you
<katana2k3> did you get it?
<bjv> yeah, i got only the 1st line :((
<bjv> w/e
<bjv> we'll just do it this way.
<pussfeller> you pasted it in the channel 
<bjv> how many IP's does it list?
<bjv> 2?
<bjv> 3?
<katana2k3> 2
<bjv> tell us just those 2
<bjv> not all the other lines.
<katana2k3> one is under my nic card and the other under my internet connection
<bjv> what are they
<pussfeller> please elucidate upon your network topography
<pussfeller> :)
<katana2k3> the one under my nic card is: 192.168.0.1
<katana2k3> lol
<bjv> ok, now educate us on just how many data cables are coming out of your computer?
<katana2k3> the one under my internet connection is 209.161.226.70
<katana2k3> what?
<bjv> and that right there is crazy.
<bjv> do you have 2 network cards?
<katana2k3> no
<katana2k3> ok, it says ethernet adapter and ppp adapter for those 2 IP's respectively
<bjv> alright. this is crazyness.
<bjv> are you using a dialup modem?
<bjv> or dialing the dsl directly?
<katana2k3> i have to dial the DSL when i connect
<bjv> and how do you do that?
<bjv> you get little yellow telephone icons and crap?
<katana2k3> double click the shortcut, and it says opening port, dialing, then verifying, authenticating
<bjv> o_O
<bjv> whatever.        192.168.0.1 is the IP of your desktop.
<bjv> 209.161.226.70
<bjv> is the gateway
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> what is the subnet mask for 192.168.0.1
<katana2k3> 255.255.255.0
<bjv> alright, now its time to set up the laptop.
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> i guess we'll do basics
<bjv> ifconfig
<bjv> that will print the info on your ifaces, just like in windows
<bjv> we probably care about eth0
<katana2k3> you want me to type 'ifconfig' in the terminal?
<bjv> yeah
<katana2k3> k
<katana2k3> now what
<bjv> to set the IP on your laptop, we could do       ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.0.2
<bjv> because 1 is the desktop, we'll just use the next one.
<katana2k3> ok
<katana2k3> ill type that in
<bjv> to set netmask is. uh. type        man ifconfig         
<bjv> :P
<katana2k3> it says host name lookup failure
<bjv> say what?
<pussfeller>  ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 address 192.168.0.2
<bjv> host name lookup failure..
<bjv> whatever.
<bjv> screw ifconfig.
<katana2k3> when i type in ifconfig eth0 adress 192.168.0.2 i get
<katana2k3> adress: host name lookup failure
<bjv> we are gonna just do it the hard way
<bjv> there is a program called vi
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> it's neat.
<bjv> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<katana2k3> k
<bjv> press the 'insert' key to start editing text
<bjv> ctr-c will break out of that
<bjv> broken out of that will let us  shift+:
<bjv> that will open a little promt
<bjv> type   'q!'
<bjv> and press enter.
<nikkia> katana2k3: you got 'host name lookup failure' because you spelt 'address' wrong :P
<nikkia> it was trying to resolve the IP address for 'adress' and assign it to eth0
<bjv> that will issue the (q)uit      and the ! will force us to quit without saving changes
<bjv> if you followed my steps, we just learned vi together.
<bjv> and next we can do work.
<nikkia> bjv, badly :P
<nikkia> bjv, far better off learning the native vi keys, rather than the vim extensions
<bjv> whatever :P
<png> png how can i set mozilla-thunderbird default mail client?  i dont want to use evolution
<katana2k3> ok, that was abit crazy
<nikkia> cos when you come to use elvis or real vi on a rescue disk, you're gonna be stuck without insert, ctrl-c, shift-:
<bjv> it is. :)
<bjv> you safely opened the file, then closed the program?
<katana2k3> should i try the if config command you gave me and spell address properly?
<bjv> nah
<bjv> if you are back to the commandline, do a       cp  /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup
<bjv> and spell it right. :P
<bjv> if you have part of a word like netw      you can press TAB and it should autocomplete
<rikva|laptop> Hi guys, I'm taking the switch from Debian Testing to Kubuntu. Any things I should think of (except backupping)?
<bjv> that cp will copy the file 'interfaces' into the new file 'interfaces.backup'
<png> how can i set mozilla-thunderbird default mail client?  i dont want to use evolution. when i clicked an email-link.  iwant thunderbird opens. not wvolution
<katana2k3> ok, i did the cp thing, amd it says cannot create regular file
<bjv> hm
<katana2k3> permission denied
<bjv> are you root?
<katana2k3> then i changed the prompt to root and did the same thing, then pressed enter and it went to a fresh command line
<katana2k3> does that mean it worked?
<bjv> yeah
<bjv> ok, this time we are going to make some changes to the file.
<katana2k3> ok
* bjv tries to dodge the spam filter.
<hussam> Guys, check this out: Man dies after online game marathon, http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/asiapcf/08/09/game.death.reut/index.html
<bjv> iface eth0 inet static
<bjv>         address 192.168.0.2
<bjv>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<bjv>         network 192.168.0.0
<bjv>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<bjv>         gateway 209.161.226.70
<bjv> this is what the new entry will look like.
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<bjv> insert to type
<katana2k3> do i have to use vi
<benjamin1254> nyone know of any IRC chat systems where u can run it on ur computer... u run the irc chat room urself with ur own bots and stuffs like that... any ideas on programs i could use?
<bjv> nah :P
<bjv> but as root its tough to use gui tools
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> i guess you could 'exit'
<bjv> and sudo kate or something
<bjv> but vi is not a bad tool when doing rootish things.
<bjv> insert to type
<bjv> control + c to stop
<katana2k3> ok im looking at it
<benjamin1254> bjv do u know of irc chat programs i could use and configure myself and use?
<katana2k3> where do you want me to put in that stuff?
<benjamin1254> so people could log onto my pc
<bjv> there should already be a default eth0 entry
<benjamin1254> and then from there they could use my pc asthe irc chat server
<bjv> ive never looked into hosting my own IRC server
<benjamin1254> i want to so bad
<katana2k3> yeah but it says iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bjv> apt-cache search irc server?
<bjv> katana2k3: im pretty sure there isnt a dhcp server on your lil network.
<bjv> that would be one of the things we will change.
<katana2k3> ok want me to change it to static?
<bjv> i myself set my card as static even though i have a dhcp server,
<bjv> yes
<benjamin1254> bjv thanks ill search it out
<katana2k3> ok, and under it you want me to put all that other stuff?
<bjv> yeah, change the necessary entries
<bjv> oh, did i forget DNS nameserver?
<bjv> make that one the same as your gateway
<bjv> (the internet connections IP)
<katana2k3> you want me to add 'DNS nameserver 209.161.226.70' to it?
<katana2k3> ?
<bjv> yeah,  dns-nameservers  is the proper syntax i think.
<bjv> its usually after gateway, the values are usually the same.
<jpatrick> Not on mine :p
<bjv> you are weird.
<katana2k3> ok i put it in, now what
<bjv> save the file
<katana2k3> how
<bjv> control + c to stop typing
<katana2k3> ok i did it
<bjv> shift + colon   to select the colon promt
<bjv> type    qw       after the colon prompt
<bjv> enter
<bjv> like     q!      last time
<bjv> but w       for write
<katana2k3> it says not an editor command
<bjv> qw          ?
<katana2k3> yeah
<bjv> do      w
<katana2k3> ok
<bjv> it worked?
<bjv> then do       q
<katana2k3> yeah it says written
<bjv> k
<bjv> weird.
<bjv> usually you can string em together, like qw! if we wanted.
<katana2k3> what should i do now?
<bjv> well, file saved.    vi    quitted...
<bjv> see if it worked!
<katana2k3> how?
<bjv> some        ifconfig eth0        if you want to see if the changes are active
<katana2k3> try a weebsite?
<benjamin1254> man thats thefirst time ive seen  people chat that much in this room
<bjv> some      ping 192.168.0.1        to try and bounce a packet off your desktop
<katana2k3> ok
<nikkia> bjv, need to reload the changes first :)
<bjv> some        open a webpage                 to see if GuyOnInternet has correctly totally randomly guessed what your network setup is like.
<bjv> does he?     then do the hardest reset you can muster.
<bjv> :P
<katana2k3> lol ok ill reset it
<nikkia> ifup eth0   might work
<bjv> or maybe the hardest reset he can muster.
<bjv> ;P
<nikkia> sadly, since kubuntu uses hotplug to config the network, its not guarenteed, the only sure fire way is to reboot
<katana2k3> k
<bjv> ifdown + ifup is all he really needs to do.
<bjv> a reset will let us know if i made him bork is computer with vi
<bjv> :P
<benjamin1254> so it does almost everything through hotplug right?
<bjv> init 6         as root will restart.
<bjv> if you care to know, katana2k3.
<katana2k3> ok thanks
<nikkia> bjv, the problem is, the way hotplug does interface assignment actually confuses the ifup/down scripts sometimes, and you just get 'interface already configured' or 'interface not configured' when you try to use ifupdown stuff
<bjv> well, he's a-resettin' anyway.
<bjv> ;|
<katana2k3> ok its back up
<bjv> k
<bjv> ifconfig eth0            to look at changes
<bjv> ping 192.168.0.1        to test basic connectivity
<katana2k3> sudo bash
<katana2k3> lol sry, wrong keyboard
<bjv> open webpage         to see if i have ESP.
* bjv i dont think i do. :(((
<benjamin1254> bjv what does sudo bash do?
<nikkia> katana2k3: sudo -s will do the same as sudo bash, btw
<katana2k3> ok thanks nikkia
<nikkia> benjamin1254: runs a shell as root, but its not the recommended way, sudo -s is
<bjv> or just type       su
<bjv> then type the superuser pass
<katana2k3> i did the ifconfig eth0, what am i looking for?
<bjv> ;/
<nikkia> bjv, su will only work if you set up a root account, not recommended on [k] ubuntu
<bjv> 192.168.0.2
<bjv> to see if our changes took.
<katana2k3> its there
<bjv> k
<bjv> ping 192.168.0.1
<bjv> you will either get some datas back, or it will hang, then error. :P
<katana2k3> ok, i think it went
<katana2k3> wait
<bjv> datas it is.
<bjv> you will notice if it is dataing.
<bjv> if it is still hung,   control   +  c
<katana2k3> it said 56(84) bytes of data, then it said From 192.168.0.2 host unreachable
<bjv> ...
<nikkia> oh dear
<bjv> well, thats *some* results.
<bjv> if it wasnt there at all you would get:
<bjv> --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---
<bjv> 55 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 53991ms
<bjv> because i dont have anything at that address.. and thats what i get. :P
<nikkia> bjv, no, what he got can be just as bad
<katana2k3> ok, i got one thing of data, and a whole lot of host unreachables
<bjv> eh
<bjv> you got a response?
<nikkia> he IS getting 100% packet loss, the loss is just due to some routing issue
<bjv> yeah, i guess i never asked:     are your cables plugged in. :P
<bjv> or:        are there solid link lights.   :P
<bjv> well, a good response would be something like:
<bjv> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.391 ms
<katana2k3> no, ill go try another cable
<bjv> i dont see how a brainless hub could route wrong though.
<bjv> i guess it is 'switching' not just spamming to all nodes.
<equex> hi folx, I have borked my Quanta config files, and synaptic has greyed out the Reinstallation button for all Quanta/kdewebdevelop packages. how can i just reinstall quanta ? sudko dpkg --reinstall quanta or something ?
<bjv> uh
<bjv> apt-get check         ?
<bjv> as root, from console.
<bjv> wait, you borked the configs?
<bjv> not the actual install?
<equex> bjv: just the configs.. i messed all the syntax highlighting stuff and cant get it back
<Tranquitos> hello
<equex> other than that, it works perfectly
<bjv> eh, apt-get remove packagenameZ
<bjv> apt-get install packagename
<katana2k3> ok, its not the cable
<Tranquitos> anyone has programming experience with crypt.h here?
<bjv> and         apt-cache search Some Stuff From Package        if you dont know the name?
<bjv> katana2k3: not the cable?
<katana2k3> no its not
<equex> just weird that synaptic doesnt offer Reinstallation
<jpatrick> Kynaptic does
<bjv> hmm
<bjv> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<equex> Synaptic does it for everything except Quanta it seems :) thats why i am a little wary 
<bjv> ..
<bjv> ping 209.161.226.70          i just wanna see what happens.
<equex> well trying it now..
<katana2k3> ok
<katana2k3> network unreachable
<bjv> different kind of not-working?
<bjv> or same exact kind from 192.168.0.1
<katana2k3> yeah
<katana2k3> different kind
<bjv> good-ish, i guess
<bjv> ok. what 3 things is the DSL modem plugged into.
<bjv> 1) phone line
<bjv> 2) wall socket
<bjv> and 3) is...
<bjv> ..
<katana2k3> switch
<bjv> switch.
<bjv> jesus.
* nikkia relooks at bjv's instructions
<nikkia> bjv, that gateway line won't work
<nikkia> the gateway *must* be within the netmask of the interface, ie 192.168.0.*
<bjv> yeah, the gateway is going to have to be 192.168.0.1
<bjv> true.
<bjv> i have no real idea wtf is going on with his modem though.
<bjv> as far as i care, the best thing now is to route the dsl direct to his nic
<nikkia> i'd double check that 192.168.0.* is actually the network tho
<bjv> :/
<benjamin1254> 192 is usally the router ip
<nikkia> not being able to ping 192.168.0.1 suggests that the network is wrong
<bjv> ping 192.168.0.1      and see what we get.
<nikkia> bjv: he did, host unreachable
<bjv> then ping 192.168.0.99
<bjv> compare the errors.
<bjv> probably the same.
<katana2k3> same
<bjv> yeah
<nikkia> bjv, can you double check the network info on the desktop for me
<bjv> ifconfig on the windows box reports 192.168.0.1
<bjv> katana2k3: recheck it?
<nikkia> wait, is the windows box running connection sharing ?
<bjv> no
<bjv> i think we should now work under the assumption that the win box magically connects directly to the DSL modem.
<bjv> there is no way we can touch it.
<bjv> so...
<nikkia> bjv, yeah, i was thinking it might be bridged myself
<bjv> we will *make* the windows box share it.
<nikkia> one good thing about ICS...
<nikkia> it includes a dhcp server :)
<bjv> eh
<bjv> we already have the laptop working on 192.168.0.2
<bjv> share the connection.
<nikkia> bjv, no, we don't have it 'working' otherwise we wouldn't get 'host unreachable' :)
<bjv> ensure the windows boxen nic is set to 0.1
<nikkia> bjv, and if you're going to enable ICS on that windows box for him, you have a shock coming :P
<katana2k3> is there another way to check?
<nikkia> bjv, in that enabling ICS completely rewrites the LAN ips with its own private network mask, and requests that you run dhcp on the clients :/
<bjv> argh. nikkia is right on point 1 at least.
<bjv> ICS..
<equex> bjv: it worked out after some tinkering :) 
<bjv> i dont think ive ever used ICS
<bjv> ive used RAS on NT boxen before
<bjv> with static ip's to boot.
<bjv> :////
<nikkia> bjv, i have, it was a nightmare, but thats only because i already had a dhcpd on the LAN, and the two clashed - forcing none of the machines to have working TCP :)
<katana2k3> i noticed that when it was booting up again, it failed to get a name...or something
<nikkia> bjv, on a 'dumb' setup, ICS is pretty easy to get working - enable ICS on the windows PC, and set the rest of the hosts to dhcp discovery from that machine
<bjv> well we can be assured he has no DynamicHostConfigurationProtocal on his network.
<bjv> i think.
<bjv> :\
<nikkia> bjv, i wouldn't assume that
<nikkia> bjv, if the modem isn't bridged, it might be serving its own dhcp
<bjv> i really think the modem is bridged now.
<nikkia> it might even be serving dhcp in bridge mode (in which case, it will report ONE address - the public IP)
<bjv> not that he would be able to ping it anyway
<benjamin1254> bvjv how would u runf packages u know uhave instelled but just wont show up.. i know i asked this b4 its just i ned 2 be reminded again
<nikkia> bjv, it might be worthwhile just doing a manual dhclient run, just to check
<katana2k3> ok, i better go to bed guys. please email me if you have any ideas: marshall.ent@gmail.com
<bjv> k
<katana2k3> its 5am here
<bjv> katana2k3: will you be back in this channel?
<benjamin1254> it 5:04 here
<bjv> im here 3-4 times a week.
<katana2k3> yeah ill be back when i wake up
<bjv> and it is late.
<nikkia> and i'm here almost all the time :)
<bjv> yeah
<katana2k3> thanks alot guy for trying. see you later today
<benjamin1254> eh im here when i have probelms
<bjv> katanna
<bjv> bjamesv@juno.com
<katana2k3> yeah?
<bjv> nikkia is right, we will try dhcp next time.
<katana2k3> ppl
<bjv> alright, im off.
<nikkia> gah!
<nikkia> no wonder i've had no mail for 2 hours
<nikkia> postfix died
<benjamin1254> how das
<benjamin1254> sad*
<benjamin1254> lol
<nikkia> wtf?
<nikkia> my machine is acting weird
<benjamin1254> like
<benjamin1254> explain 
<nikkia> benjamin1254: like refusing connections on ports its listening to
<benjamin1254> :O man thats messed up
<nikkia> benjamin1254: can you try something for me ?
<benjamin1254> sure
<nikkia> (just to see if its a lan-only issue)
<nikkia> try 'telnet narch.1.vg 25'
<benjamin1254> k
<nikkia> see if you get a postfix smtp prompt
<benjamin1254> idk but it froze in my konsole so far
<benjamin1254> it hasent done nehing yet
<benjamin1254> Trying 2001:5c0:8fff:fffe::31b3...
<benjamin1254> Trying 87.74.30.24...
<benjamin1254> thats what im getting
<nikkia> i think afraid's dns is going flakey, again
<nikkia> actually, no, it looks like a weird routing issue
<benjamin1254> wll its goin an goin
<nikkia> sometimes it tries to connect, and gets refused, other times it connects properly
<benjamin1254> ill post what i get
<nikkia> benjamin1254: try interrupting it, and trying again
<benjamin1254> interupt it how
<nikkia> ctrl-c
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254> trying it again
<benjamin1254> Trying 2001:5c0:8fff:fffe::31b3...
<benjamin1254> Trying 87.74.30.24...
<nikkia> thats bizarre
<benjamin1254> yeah
<nikkia> think i'll reboot my modem see if that cures anything
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254> think it might
<benjamin1254> im building a server here soon and it might taker me a cupple months but it will bewell worth it inthe end
<nikkia> ok, back
<nikkia> can you try the telnet again?
<benjamin1254> ok try it again
<benjamin1254> Trying 2001:5c0:8fff:fffe::31b3...
<benjamin1254> Trying 87.74.30.24...
<benjamin1254> should i interupt it or leave it go
<nikkia> interrupt
<benjamin1254> k
<nikkia> and try again, i found an old lingering ip in the postfix config
<nikkia> but it was working yesterday, don't understand
<nikkia> well, its definitely reachable, sending from gmail works
<nikkia> maybe your ISP is blocking connections to port 25 somehow - it happens
<benjamin1254> idk
<benjamin1254> man im so bored
<benjamin1254> id like to do something interesting in konsole
<benjamin1254> there isent ne thing to do
<seaLne> very weird konqueror won't talk to my proxy or use basic auth anymore...
<toma> hi,, anyone time to help me with my sound setup? My neighbour is grinding his whole house and I can not take it any longer
<Phantom^^> can anyone tell me how i connect to a shared folder on mac from kubuntu
<nikkia> morning Phantom^^
<nikkia> Phantom^^: depends on what method(s) the mac is using to share files
<nikkia> on OS X, its probably easiest to just enable samba and use that :)
<jpatrick> I could never get Samba to work :-/
<toma>  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp gives me a nice noise, but further then that I'm hearing nothing.
<nikkia> on pre-OS X macs, you'll need to get appletalk/netatalk working, its not fun
* nikkia stares accusingly at linux
<nikkia> 800MB of swap used? *where*?
<jpatrick> holy...
<nikkia> jpatrick: the largest process is java, with 140MB used, but even adding everything up, i don't see how its using all 1GB of ram + 800GB of swap
<nikkia> there are only 3 processes over 50MB, those being java and X (both ~140MB) and artsd (120MB)
<nikkia> then it drops to 50MB for firefox, and rapidly gets smaller below that
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<jpatrick> I'm only using using 63MB
<nikkia> firefox and thunderbird are both using around 50MB, *but* they both are sharing 22MB of libs, so the real footprint is probably around 75MB for the pair
<jpatrick> I can't get this chart to move to the left
<jpatrick> :-/
<nikkia> jpatrick: what chart?
<hussam> why does Xorg use so much memory? I have just 384MB so 150
<jpatrick> in KSpread
<nikkia> hussam: images
<nikkia> hussam: its the 'flaw' of modern desktops
<nikkia> since everything is pixmap based, X bloats to a huge size with all of your widgets and skins
<nikkia> if you run twm and stick to Xaw/Xlib apps, you'll see X stays tiny
<jpatrick> yes i've deleted it at last
<hussam> nikkia: will this stay the same or will it be improved or fixed in the future?
<nikkia> oh, and always read the 'res' column, X lists huge chunks of non-real memory in its full memory figure
<nikkia> hussam: it'll get worse
<hussam> nikkia: doh!
<nikkia> hussam: when you start adding in huge chunks of composite usage, you'll see X storing huge numbers of window pixmaps to handle alpha blending
<nikkia> i wouldn't be surprised to see ~300-400MB usage being common for X with KDE4 and onwards
<nikkia> hussam: as much as i hate the 'X is a braindead system' slashdot trolls, it really does need to be scrapped and start fresh, at this point
<DoktorTomoe> Well, I certainly hope I won't need any fancy graphics card for KDE4. 
<hussam> nikkia: I see your point. the problem is that I only have a 384 MB ram.
<nikkia> hussam, as i said tho, you have to read the 'res' column for true X usage, because things like the full memory space of the video card, get counted into the 'virt' column
<DoktorTomoe> hussam: I only have 256 MB Ram on my productive workstation, and X works just fine
<seaLne> if you have free RAM it will get used
<hussam> nikkia: res? you mean VmRss ( in KDE sysguard )
<nikkia> hussam: as time goes on, most likely you'll find it gets 'troublesome', at first, you'll probably not notice huge swap usage, but instead start to see X get more and more sluggish as it can't maintain its pixmap caches well
<nikkia> hussam: yes
<hussam> nikkia: what's the difference between VmRss and VmSize ?
<nikkia> hussam: VmSize counts all the other stuff, including virtual memory - such as the video card's memory space
<nikkia> hussam: RSS is the resident memory usage, actual memory that is being used, VmSize is *everything*
<hussam> Ok I understand that now, thanks for the explanation.
<nikkia> hussam: for example, in unix systems, there's a function called 'mmap' which maps a file (which might not actually be a real file) into memory space, if you mmap a 1GB file, it will show up as 1GB usage in VmSize, but its not really using 1GB of memory, the file is read and returned 'as needed'
<hussam> I've used Unix before in my first year in college.
<DoktorTomoe> has anyone succeeded installing or compiling kdissert on hoary?
<paines> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<Phantom^^> hmmm
<Phantom^^> how do i set it up so i can log into the root account
<hussam> where can I get a Kubuntu botton to make a link to kubuntu.org in a forum?
<seaLne> Phantom^^: you could just use sudo
<seaLne> hussam: isn't there one at the bottom of kubuntu.org?
<jpatrick> search google images for kubunut
<jpatrick> kubuntu*
<hussam> seaLne: yep I got that
<DoktorTomoe> Phantom^: Why do you want to do that?
<toma> to what do i set my soundsystem when /dev/dsp can make noise?
<Phantom^^> cos im trying to copy some files of cd into a directory which requires root privaledges to access
<Phantom^^> and using sudo for each one is a pain ..
<seaLne> you should be able to access them via media:/ in konqueror
<DoktorTomoe> Phantom^^: sudo cp some-files[REGEX]  /target ... one line. It really is a bad idea unlocking root ... some people stop thinking once they are.
<Phantom^^> ok
<slow-motion> hello
<Will__> does sudo not remember your password for an amount of time?
<Will__> I find mine not always asking for a password
<seaLne> Will__: correct
<Will__> Am I? Do I get a cookie?
<nikkia> will, it is 15 minutes by default, iirc
<nikkia> you can change it tho
<nikkia> and if you feel like walking away, and know you used sudo, you can use 'sudo -d' to reset it
<nikkia> sorry, -k
<nikkia> or -K to be a 'bit more secure'
<Will__> I've not even had my coffee yet, and already I feel like I've touched lives
<nikkia> (-k resets the timestamp so that you should be asked again, -K removes the timestamp entirely)
<nikkia> ah, no, default is 5 minutes
<nikkia> it used to be 15 minutes, i think
<seaLne> Will__: :)
<PieD> Hi
<nikkia> if you feel bored, you can even turn on 'insult mode' for sudo
<nikkia> where it insults you if you type the password wrong
<PieD> is it planned to remove useless services from default installation of ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<PieD> I just installed the latest breezy snapshot under qemu, and I see :
<PieD> "Starting RAID devices"
<PieD> quite useless, isn't it ?
<nikkia> pied, not if you choose to use linux's soft-raid
<PieD> I didn't
<nikkia> pied, thats not the point
<PieD> I also see :
<PieD> "Setting up LVM volume groups"
<nikkia> pied, the soft-raid stuff is installed as part of the base linux install
<PieD> "Starting EVMS"
<PieD> that's useless, time and memory consuming
<nikkia> i'd say EVMS should be removed, but LVM is part of soft-raid :)
<PieD> especially evms AND lvm
<PieD> nikkia: isn't it only device mapper ?
<PieD> LVM isn't device mapper
<nikkia> PieD: they're not functional equivalents
* toma is away: later
<PieD> but that services aren't necessary on most computers
<nikkia> pied, if someone enables a LVM group, and kubuntu doesn't start it up, they'd be annoyed
<nikkia> pied, and afaik, it doesn't waste memory really anyway
<PieD> the detection of LVM is possible
<PieD> it wastes CPU time for the boot
<nikkia> PieD: oh no, half a second longer boots, the horrors!
<PieD> ubuntu doesn't start really quickly, why overloading it ?
<PieD> it'd be more something like 2 seconds
<PieD> (so about 3% of the boot process)
<nikkia> and how often do you reboot ?
<PieD> I ? only one time a day
<PieD> but a lot of users I know halt and start their computer 5 times a day
<PieD> (about 5...)
* nikkia shrugs
<nikkia> they're doing something wrong then :)
<PieD> yes, I know
<nikkia> i reboot once every 3-4 months on average
<PieD> I hate such behaviors for non-server computers (letting it running 24 hours a day)
<nikkia> why? its safer
<nikkia> themal shock is the enemy of a modern PC
<nikkia> thermal, even
<PieD> it's energy consuming
<buz> no heat is the enemy of drives
<nikkia> buz, thermal shock is more dangerous to them
<buz> ever tried to rma a drive that got over 55 once?
<nikkia> buz, a HDD will survive for pretty much its rated life at any temperature over 0C and under 55C, if you're over 55C you're going to have serious trouble
<buz> no
<ztonzy> nice, just got my 15 Ubuntu CD's to give away :)
<buz> even at 55 its life will be vastly shorter
<buz> for best measure, be below 40
<buz> same goes for psus, btw
<nikkia> buz, the fact remains, thermal shock going from room temp to 55C  more than occasionally, is going to do more damage than running at 55C is, anyway
<buz> mh i have more drives seen fail running 24/7 at high temperatures than those in desktops
<nikkia> IBM deathstars may fair better there, assuming they're not the bad deathstars :)
<ztonzy> nikkia: mine was :-\
<buz> deathstars arent even supposed to be run 24*7
<nikkia> buz, glass platters survive thermal shock better than metal platters tho
<buz> u sure?
<nikkia> buz, yes
<buz> ever tried shock cooling hot glass?
<buz> not even expensive laboratory glass particularly likes it
<nikkia> buz, thats something different
<buz> if that reasoning was true, notebook drives would have to fail all the time
<nikkia> buz, out of all the drives i've owned, i've only ever had  4 die before they got thrown away for being ridiculously small
<buz> mhh ive had die plenty
<Will__> I need to rig up a cooling solution for this box. 4 HDDS and the main drive locks when it overheats
<buz> more than i replaced for being too small
<buz> Will__: get a antec slk3700 case
<nikkia> and of those 4, 2 were a defective seagate design, 1 was a quantum scsi-3 that 'died' then started working miraculously months later (stuck platter), and still worked when it was tossed
<buz> you can put a nice slow 120mm fan in front of the 6 drives it can hold
<nikkia> the last remaining drive in the list, was a 80GB deathstar that was in theory one of the bad ones, but survived 4 years before it started clicking
<Will__> buz: If I could afford that then I'd buy another drive to replace this flakey one
<PieD> I just installed breezy
<buz> i had everything besides samsung (which i dont own too long) die on me
<buz> hows breezy these days?
<PieD> and the X server tells me "version 6.8.2"
<PieD> buz: buggy, but usable
<PieD> (I installed it in qemu)
<buz> is it nearing productive quality?
<Will__> Did the deathstars not have 5 plates instead of 4, which made the heads more likely to crash into something?
<buz> ah
<buz> might do that some time :)
<PieD> for instance, don't use kdm
<buz> the small ones surely dont
<PieD> I believed breezy was using X11R7 !!
<buz> and i had all of them suckers die
<buz> but also maxtor, western digital, seagate
<Will__> I'll upgrade my os when e17 comes out!
<buz> i treat drives as consumables, really
<PieD> Will__: e17 sux
<nikkia> buz, oh, i did once have a WD drive that was DOA
<buz> they'll occasionally fail so you need backups ;)
<Will__> PieD: since when?
<nikkia> 20GB of bad sectors on a brand new out of the box 80GB drive
<PieD> since it exists
<buz> which in my case means rsyncing /home against one of our webservers
<buz> also gives me fire proof backup ;)
<nikkia> Will__: as i understood it, no, the deathstars were a standard 20GB/platter arrangement
<buz> and at least in theory, access to all files from whereeve i am
<nikkia> Will__: the major difference was that the platters were glass
<buz> yes and i had 40gb ones die en masse
<buz> i refuse to buy ibm / hitachi drives ever since
<Will__> nikkia: Ahh. I'd heard different. Why did the glass not help?
<nikkia> Will__: it did, if you had a good one
<buz> i've come to the conclusion that they all are crap
<buz> so i buy samsng, these are at least rather silent
<nikkia> Will__: i suspect it was manufacturing defects in the glass that caused half the problems
<buz> i suspect it was the logic
<buz> we swapped logic boards once and it started to work again
<Will__> nikkia: I can imagine making tolerant glass was/is much more difficult than doing the same with metal
<nikkia> buz, still, not quite as nasty as the logic problem with my 2 seagates :)
<nikkia> buz, a 131MB and a 250MB drive, both had fuses on the logic board *catch fire*
<buz> mhh i had a couple of 3 year old seagates fail recently
<seaLne> anyone using breezy could you do me a favour and check that you can access a basic auth protected page in konqueror? i'm very confused as to why this isn't working as from the looks of it konq hasn't changed in a while
<buz> ok THATs bad
<nikkia> buz, i also had a panasonic cdrom catch fire once :)
<EasterSunshine> hey what do you guys to do make hdds fail?
<EasterSunshine> mines haven't failed for like five years
<buz> mhh i had a psu go up in smoke once
<buz> of course i accidentally short circuited it
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: i don't, usually
<Will__> nikkia: I had a modem catch fire once. one of the older ones with a largish built in speaker
<EasterSunshine> and i even move them to my friends every month
<buz> the question is what do you do that yours dont fail
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: i still have a 20yo scsi drive that works perfectly (slowly) somewhere
<Will__> thick black smoke and all
<buz> most of my friends pretty much accept that drives will fail occasionally
<EasterSunshine> a drive failing is like...the end of the world to me
<nikkia> of the 6 HDDs in my system right now, 4 of them are older than 5 years
<buz> that's why i have raid1 ;)
<buz> and offsite backup, at least daily ;)
<nikkia> the 2 120GB drives are only slightly newer
<EasterSunshine> isn't raid1 like half the space that you paid for, cause of data redudancy
<buz> yes
<buz> but ten times more valuable
<buz> i cant stand data loss
<EasterSunshine> i dunno how you live with that...half as much space...
<EasterSunshine> i buy the cheapests disks ever, and utilize every single gigabyte that i can
<Will__> EasterSunshine: You've just made 2 conflicting statements
<Will__> And anybody who needs _lots_ of hdd space is a pirate. damn your eyes.
<EasterSunshine> damn Will_ you are right....
* toma_ is back
<nikkia> i might replace a couple of my smaller drives with 1 big SATA sometime soon
<nikkia> since i've seen 300GB sata going for around 50
<EasterSunshine> acutally, no, cause my hdds never failed, so i see no problem in having no backup drives
<seaLne> single point of failure then
<EasterSunshine> nikkia: !! link?
<buz> trust me when one does, you'll understand why i use raid1
<buz> thats cheap
<EasterSunshine> i thought the cheapest possible was like 70 usd for 250 gigs
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: thats not that far off 50/300G
<buz> i cant get below 110USD for 250GB here :(
<Will__> I'm going to need a raid card if I jam in another hdd for this box. along with a couple of fans. no airflow in the case
<toma> libesd0 or  libesd-alsa ?
<EasterSunshine> acutally, come to think of it, i've had my friends drives fail inside my boxes...guess my drives just have good luck
<slow-motion> is it possible to put fortune in the signature from thunderbird? so that i have a new signature everytime i write an email.
<buz> write an extension :)
<buz> if there isnt one already
<nikkia> actually, thinking about it, those 2 seagates didn't do too badly, i bought them in '92, they were my original linux installs, and they died in mid 96
<EasterSunshine> sounds like a sciprting job
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: that 50/300GB must have been a limited offer, the place has them for 88 now
<buz> thats more in line
<EasterSunshine> damn, i guess after counting shipping to us, it'll be unreasonably expensive...
<slow-motion> i did not find an extension for thunderbird doind this
<EasterSunshine> well thx for looking
<buz> write one
<nikkia> buz, i can't remember if they were DM9's, i suspect they were, cos the 88 is for a DM10
<nikkia> buz, it would explain the cheap price if they were getting rid of DM9 stock
<buz> maxtor are about the loudest drives there are
<buz> they dont come near my pc again
<nikkia> buz, well, i won't buy WD after the 20GB bad sectors incident :)
<nikkia> especially when i was told that it was a problem the whole batch had :)
<buz> as i  say, samsung for me
<EasterSunshine> buz: all of my disks that never failed are maxtors
<buz> i have had maxtors fail
<nikkia> not me
<buz> no wonder they sound like the bearings are broken from day 1
<nikkia> except for the scsi3 quantum i mentioned
<EasterSunshine> dang, i dunno what you guys do to your disks...
<buz> of course i had like 30 drives in use over the last 5 years
<nikkia> and i have a heard time saying 'that failed' really, when it started working again months later
<buz> thats failed in my book
<chx> not as a flame war -- i have just met Aqua the weekend -- is there any ongoing effort to create something like Aqua for Linux?
<buz> a drive that starts reporting weird stuff goes to trash
<buz> kde4 in some ways
<nikkia> buz, i just moved it to a non-critical use
<EasterSunshine> buz: you have the heart to throw out an hdd?
<nikkia> buz, ie, it sat in my sampler where it just held copies of my sample CDs
<buz> sure
<EasterSunshine> thats crazy, even if mines were to fail, i would spend months trying to fix it
<buz> i have a whole stack of defunct hds behind me
<buz> no wait
<buz> i brought them to recycling a few weeks ago
<EasterSunshine> i'm not rich with drives, i only have six in the entire house
<nikkia> buz, if it failed again, it was just a case of reloading the CDs, and the handful of personal samples that i always backed up to CD anyway
<EasterSunshine> buz: warranties expired?
<buz> mhh who knows
<nikkia> buz, and it didn't fail again, in the 2 years i used it
<buz> if they are less than half the psace of a new drive dont bother
<EasterSunshine> omg, if i knew more ppl like you, buz...
<buz> sending stuff back costs more than its worth
<EasterSunshine> i would go to their house everyday and like sneak a drive into my pocket
<buz> s&h and all that crap
<buz> i treat hardware as disposable
<buz> if it fails, tough luck
<EasterSunshine> i treat hardware as children
<buz> in generall, its not worth to bother
<buz> seeing a shrink because of all the nerves RMA's cost is much more expensive
<Phantom^^> YAY i got doom 3 working under kubuntu
<seaLne> buz: it depends on how many disks are dead when it gets to about 5 or 6 i tend to return them
<buz> its different with 2000$ cisco routers and stuff like that
<buz> or 500$ lcds
<buz> which have onsite anyhow
<EasterSunshine> phantom^^: cedega?
<Phantom^^> nope
<Phantom^^> i got the linux install file from ids ftp server
<Phantom^^> and got the .pk4 files from the win32 installtion disks
<Phantom^^> and you can run in linux straight
<EasterSunshine> aw man...that means like...paying for it and everything
<Phantom^^> well not nessacerily but you have to pay for the cd key
<EasterSunshine> well, any comments on performance?
<buz> i'm sure you could run it without cd key
<buz> offline at least
<Phantom^^> first time load i set the settings to what i use under windows and its pretty good perfectly playable i need to tweak it though
<EasterSunshine> phantom^^: meaning if i have already have a cd key, i'm good to go?
<Phantom^^> yeah
<Will__> gahhh. does somebody want to buy my coursebooks for me?
<EasterSunshine> awesome
<Phantom^^> buz it asks you for the cd key the first time you run it from the shell
<buz> if you want to run it bad enough it wont ;)
<EasterSunshine> lol
<Phantom^^> heeh
<dargo> hi all
<dargo> Somebody knows if it is possible to add to support flash-player to the konqueror navigator?
<EasterSunshine> dargo, i've been looking for that for a while also, better ask in #kde, maybe
<dargo> ok, thanks EasterSunshine 
<_raven> hi
<Psyco> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Psyco> I have done a script and I want to run it at startup
<Psyco> I have edited the kdmrc (/etc/kde3/kdm/)
<Psyco> but I'm not sure if this is the correct file
<Psyco> please
<Psyco> I just want run my script on startup
<Psyco> but I don't know how
<Psyco> hi again
<Psyco> I would like to change the configuration of my keyboard
<Psyco> do you know how can I change the meaning of each key ?
<Dhraakellian> diee, there's no need to /msg me
<Dhraakellian> a) I'm marked as away and soon to be afk
<Dhraakellian> b) if there's anything with which you need help, asking in the channel will get you more help most likely
<Dhraakellian> c) /msged asl is rude
<slow-motion> bye
<sladen> diee: same here, please ask in the channel!
<sladen> Dhraakellian: so what was...  I didn't get that lucky :(
<bucher> #ubuntu-de
<bucher> join #ubuntu-de
<nikkia> that was rather silly
* apokryphos waves to nikkia
<toma> thanks for the help passing acpi=off to the kernel helped
<nikkia> i noticed my fcrontab entry didn't work at boot....
<nikkia> then used the front end admin program, and discovered that the next scheduled run was in febuary 2006
<nikkia> erm, febuary 2007
<nikkia> it was interpreting '15m' as every 15 months, not 'every 15 minutes' :P
<apokryphos> hah
<scroll> hello ppl
<scroll> can anyone send me a sources.list files for Kubuntu
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<jpatrick> :p
<apokryphos> Nah, that won't have latest kde repos etc
<scroll> <.8
<jjesse> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#swmgmt
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<jpatrick> yeah
<apokryphos> Good idea to do the GPG stuff too at...
<apokryphos> !gpg
<ubotu> it has been said that gpg is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<scroll> i have the default sources.list from kubuntu, but i need other sources to install other packages like wireless apps ..
<apokryphos> scroll: like what packages?
<jpatrick> marillat ?
<scroll> yes
<apokryphos> bad idea 
<sproingie> marillat bad idea for ubuntu.  not made for ubuntu.
<scroll> hum, okay :(
<apokryphos> scroll: what *package* are you looking for?
<apokryphos> Ubuntu repos should cover everything in those, really
<apokryphos> presuming you have all universe/multiverse/hoary-extras/backports
<jpatrick> what's marillat?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: debian repository
<scroll> mplayer, kismet wireless, and other wireless tools
<scroll> thanks
<apokryphos> scroll: yes, you should be able to get those
<scroll> oki <.9
<apokryphos> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2004.04.R1-5ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 935 kB, Installed size: 2464 kB
<jpatrick> apo :  what are in the Other  user repositories
<scroll> "enlightnement" what is this, some Kde-look.org desktop ?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: which ones? 
<apokryphos> scroll: no -- it's another desktop environment
<jpatrick> the ones in your sources.list file
<jpatrick> ## Other  user repositories
<apokryphos> comment out any things you don't want
<Will__> E! is pretty nice, though complex to configure. I'm waiting for e17 to be a beautiful thing
<apokryphos> jpatrick: oh; that originally had kdebluetooth and koffice 1.4.1 -- before Universe and stuff. They're repositories of a couple of kubuntu packagers
<apokryphos> Will__: there's a repository with the beta
<jpatrick> and enlightenment?
<Will__> apokryphos: oh? got it to hand?
<apokryphos> "Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work."
<apokryphos> Will__: yup, see above
* apokryphos remembers /cmd
<apokryphos> deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary/
<apokryphos> gotta start using that /cmd more -- very handy ;-)
<apokryphos> Will__: actually, there's some extra stuff you might have to do. One sec, I'll get the forum link
<Will__> apokryphos: thanks
<scroll> apokryphos: what packages do i need to install to have Enlightenment ?
<apokryphos> There's these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&page=1&pp=40 but they never worked for me, and someone's put in a disclaimer saying as much near the end
<apokryphos> what I did was pretty much this though: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105 -- didn't know that existed, which is cool.
<apokryphos> scroll: enlightenment eutils is recommended
<apokryphos> scroll: other good ones are emodules engage entrance eclair elicit entice examine eclips
* apokryphos really quite likes the E ! names
<jpatrick> can E work on 128MB RAM?
<apokryphos> it's more lightweight than kde/gnome by default, at least
<Will__> I've heard people claim E works better than G/K on lower end machines
<Will__> depends what you do with it
<wincide> hello all, i'd like to know if exists a way of disconnect a touchpad with a key combination ...  
<jpatrick> KHotKeys
<Rogue_Jedi_X> If I have a shared printer on a windows machine on my network, how do I add it in Kubuntu? It wants a username and password and samba's all greek to me
<png> what do i need to install to listen mp3 files?
<apokryphos> png: amaroK
<apokryphos> png: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-engines
<png> apokryphos: ive downloaded w32 codecs. where must i put them :)
<apokryphos> png: to play mp3s you should only need amaroK
<apokryphos> png: and w32codecs you should get from the repositories. It'll put everything in the appropriate place
<png> apokryphos: now i wanna play some media player files with kaffein. 
<png> so it said to me download w32 codecs. i didnt find in repositiries. i ve download it from mplayer.hu
<apokryphos> png: ok; then add the hoary-extras repository, and then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<apokryphos> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<png> k
<png> thans
<apokryphos> add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<png> ~thanks
<jpatrick> I've just come back from an E session :-/
<Will__> come back?
<Will__> irssi in screen, damnit
<jpatrick> logged out
<Will__> you make it sound like an ordeal
<jpatrick> I think I'll stick to KDE
<png> k3b says me "instal cdrdao to burn cds".  do i need it?
<thoreauputic> png: yes
<png> k3b says me "instal cdrdao to burn cds".  do i need it?
<png> :D
<png> thoreauputic: if yes. why  is kubuntu coming without it
<fromoze> png: not reallty but it can be interesting
<png> k im installing
<thoreauputic> png: I have no idea why it isn't a dependency, but I recommend you install it anyway
<png> thnx thoreauputic . i did.
<png> last question and im going my sweet home:P   
<png> what do i need to plas dvds?
<png> ~play
<apokryphos> !dvd
<ubotu> I guess dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<apokryphos> with regard to cdrdrao, that's weird; it's been default in k3b since early 0.11 times
<apokryphos> k3b should depend on it, ideally
<png> pai aLl 
<foodcoman> Anyone familiar with the KDE "Set Date Time automatically"???
<foodcoman> I keep getting UTC even if I change to LosAngeles
<nikkia> foodcoman: because /etc/localtime doesn't exist/isn't right
<foodcoman> Ah
<foodcoman> I tried the sudo tzconfig.
<foodcoman> Need to edit manually?
<nikkia> foodcoman: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/PST8PDT /etc/localtime
<foodcoman> Gracias amigo.
<Phantom^^> can anyone tell what the best news reader for kde is /
<nikkia> unfortunately, tzconfig only sets up TZ= in the env
<nikkia> which tends to get lost along the way eventually, and thus you revert back to UTC
<nikkia> Phantom^^: depends on what kind of news you plan to read
<Phantom^^> hehe
<Phantom^^> umm probably the kind you want to download
<nikkia> Phantom^^: i personally am rather partial to slrn, but its not GUI, so its not in the least bit useful for reading the porn groups
<apokryphos> Phantom^^: KNode is a popular one; for RSS feeds -> aKregator
<foodcoman> Seems strange you have to set in /etc/localtime and change the setting in KDE Adjust Date time timezone.
<Phantom^^> what about RSSOwl ?
<Phantom^^> i'm reading the unofficial ubuntu guide and it has two on it
<Phantom^^> one is called pan
<Phantom^^> and the other is RSSOwl
<apokryphos> never heard of rssowl; heard of pan
<nikkia> eww, pan
<apokryphos> ubuntuguide is bad
<apokryphos> and it doesn't consider kde stuff :)
<Phantom^^> ok
<apokryphos> (generally)
<nikkia> Phantom^^: pan is a rather ugly, buggy, and crashy gnome newsreader :P
<Phantom^^> ok
<foodcoman> I guess the /etc/localtime changes for the system and KDE displays whatever its configured to show.
<Phantom^^> so i guess
<nikkia> foodcoman: yes
<nikkia> foodcoman: once you've cp'ed the file, just set the kde clock back to 'system localtime'
<Phantom^^> ok i guess  i'll try KNode
<sproingie> akregator was really crashy for me when i tried it last
<sproingie> is knode more stable?
<nikkia> sproingie: last time i ran knode, it wasn't very stable
<apokryphos> the aKregator I have from repos works quite fine
<sproingie> bah
<nikkia> but that was a while ago
<foodcoman> Thank you nikkia:
<sproingie> i'm having real stability problems with a lot of kde stuff lately
<sproingie> i finally got fed up with konversation and ditched it
<apokryphos> KNode/aKregator are kdepim, too; so they integrate with Kontact
<nikkia> sproingie: its a bit sad really, you'd think a 25 year old technology such as usenet would just work by now
* sproingie us using chatzilla now, which is slow, but actually works
<apokryphos> sproingie: what was wrong with konversation? 
<apokryphos> I wonder if I got lucky. Any stability issues with KDE apps I simply haven't experienced on Kubuntu
<sproingie> apokryphos: it gets into this mode where the input bar loses the cursor, deletes don't track the cursor location but are one off or so, and when you backspace far enough back, it crashes
<apokryphos> :S
<apokryphos> what version?
<sproingie> does it every 30 minutes or so, never quite figured out what triggers it
<sproingie> apokryphos: beats me, the one that comes with 3.4.1 
<apokryphos> sproingie: konversation --version?
<sproingie> Konversation: 0.18 #3016
<Phantom^^> i'm gonna try krn
<apokryphos> Hm, yeah, same here. Never had a Konversation crash, but did have to kill it once when typing /list :|
<sproingie> well, /list on most irc networks is suicide
<apokryphos> I know that now ;-). Thought it was the command to display nicks in channel
<nikkia> foodcoman: oh, and btw, don't call me 'amigo' again :P
<sproingie> i guess konversation isn't as multithreaded as it should be 
<sproingie> it should just chew up your bandwidth, but not lock up the client
<sproingie> well i gotta mosey off to work
<apokryphos> I like konversation because it's always just "worked" fine for me, and isn't cpu intensive etc. The extra lil' commands are cool/handy, too
* apokryphos is playing  Now We Are Free  by Hans Zimmer on Gladiator Soundtrack [amaroK] 
<apokryphos> ok, see ya
<nikkia> work? oh **(& i KNEW there was something i was supposed to do today!
<apokryphos> No work for me till Sunday, woo
<foodcoman> nikkia: hahah, sorry first date rule!
<nikkia> wow, that's a new one
<nikkia> ping has crashed my terminals
<apokryphos> nikkia: bulldog is *that* fast? ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, i'm having IPv6 trouble
<apokryphos> :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: it didn't work anymore after rebooting (i missed a couple of modules when i built my kernel...)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm tempted to suspect its them tho, as i can access their servers via IPv6, and pinging the net at large makes my modem's LEDs flicker, but it doesn't seem to get routed outside of freenet6
<Phantom^^> does anyone know of any "how to's" for linux security ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hmm
<apokryphos> Phantom^^: install it? ;-)
<nikkia> and indeed, traceroute6 reports that the packets get dumped at 2001:418:0:2000:18a
<Phantom^^> lol
<nikkia> hmmm, looks like verio's IPv6 backbone is failing
<Phantom^^> does anyone know the key combo shortcut to open the konsole in kde ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: been contemplating trying out slackware/gentoo once I have my amd64; ubuntu admittedly doesn't seem to have perfect support for them 
<apokryphos> Phantom^^: you can set one in kcontrol; I normally just alt+f2 -> konsole
<Chousuke> apokryphos: What do you think is missing from Ubuntu on amd64 platforms? :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: AMD64 just sounds like too much hassle if you do any desktop-ish stuff
<nikkia> apokryphos: ie, no wine, no w32codecs, etc
<Chousuke> well, yeah, unless you run in 32bit mode.
<nikkia> Chousuke: well then, you're not running a AMD64 linux :)
<Chousuke> nikkia: True.
<Chousuke> But the benefits of 64bitness are none if you don't have more than 1 Gb of RAM.
<apokryphos> Chousuke: generally takes them longer to bring in kde packs etc
<apokryphos> nikkia: wine doesn't bother me; w32codecs is.. resolvable
* apokryphos is having too much fun with ktouch
<Chousuke> what's that?
<apokryphos> Chousuke: kde-edu application for touch-typing
<Chousuke> I'm not really KDE-savvy. I'm on this channel in case someone has a more general question. :P
<Chousuke> hmm.
<apokryphos> last time I tried it out it didn't have any "Default Lectures".. does now, with different levels etc
<Chousuke> Perhaps I should try installing KDE on my powerbook :D
<apokryphos> Chousuke: you have ubuntu?
<apokryphos> You should indeed :)
<Chousuke> I have OS X at the moment.
<Chousuke> but it runs KDE :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I figure gentoo might be good in that sense then, since not architecture biased; and compiling should, well, be fast on new setup :D
<apokryphos> nikkia: lot of people I've spoken to said they love it a lot just because it taught them so much about Linux. Might be good for me ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: feh, LFS teachs you more ;P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't think I have a tenth of the knowledge to even attempt that, though :|
<apokryphos> would be nice, sure ;-)
<Chousuke> What would gentoo teach you?
<nikkia> hmmm
<Chousuke> you just emerge the packages.
<nikkia> there seems to be a major IPv6 issue
<nikkia> sprint's IPv6 backbone is failing too
<Chousuke> and you learn to use compiler flags. :P
<apokryphos> Chousuke: a lot, actually, since you have to build a lot of core stuff
<Chousuke> apokryphos: And how does that help :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: i found myself learning some stuff i just took for granted before, with LFS
* Chousuke is so not a fan of the idea behind Gentoo :P
<Chousuke> Though if there's one thing it teaches you, that's patience.
<_frank> Chousuke: Gentoo proves the idea that linux is only free if your time has no value
<apokryphos> Chousuke: I don't think their claim of "compiling is always best" is true int he slightest, of course.
<Chousuke> _frank: it doesn't prove that.
<nikkia> apokryphos: indeed, and thats NOT AT ALL why i went with LFS
<Chousuke> _frank: it makes that statement real.
<Chousuke> other linux distros are a lot quicker to set up.
<nikkia> the reason i went with LFS, was, there was no way i could get a kernel/userland setup the way i want with a managed distro
<nikkia> slackware would have worked, as a base, but by the time i'd recompiled everything to work 'that way' i'd have been 9/10 of the way to LFS anyway
<Chousuke> :)
<Chousuke> so are you using a package manager?
<Chousuke> or just make installing stuff? :P
<nikkia> no package manager
<Chousuke> LFS is HC. ;)
<nikkia> i'm reluctant to say i'm even using LFS, since i veered from their instructions quite early on
<Chousuke> oh, fook.
<Phantom^^> nikkia i have 2 hard disks in this machine and one is not currently being used but i want to use it how do i get my linux installtion to see it and then format it into two partitions in say ex3?
<Chousuke> There are no binary KDE packges for OS X
<nikkia> i really just used it as a guide for bootstrapping the install, which i'd never done before
* Chousuke will _NOT_ compile KDE. 
<nikkia> Phantom^^: it should already see it
<Phantom^^> nope
<Phantom^^> it sees only one 80 Gb drive of two
<apokryphos> Phantom^^: see the kudos guide in /topic
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> OMG
<nikkia> recent IE patches compromised
<apokryphos> :|
<Chousuke> huh? :o
<Phantom^^> hahaha
<nikkia> thankfully, it seems MS's certificate process has saved the day, as the patches won't install
<Chousuke> MS should stop sucking.
<apokryphos> nikkia: link?
<nikkia> apokryphos: SANS front page
<nikkia> i was trying to see if i could find ANY news on why IPv6 is failing across the US
<Chousuke> You'd think windows would have become quite tough already
<nikkia> but i can't :/
<Chousuke> But no.
<nikkia> wait, /me has an idea
<Chousuke> They don't seem to run out of critical holes to patch.
<Phantom^^> nikkia i guess i have to mount it somehow
<nikkia> dang, the tunnel doesn't have a ttl set
<nikkia> still dying on the 5th hop
<nikkia> well, 5th hop on sprint, 8th  on verio
<nikkia> something is seriously dead on the ipv6 backbones
<_frank> what is ipv6 used for at the present time?
<nikkia> _frank, mostly by people that care about not having the mess of NAT, and its fairly widely deployed in asia
<_frank> you can avoid NAT? I know almost nothing about ipv6... Does my ISP have to offer a ipv6 service in order to use it? what about my router?
<nikkia> frank, if you have an IPv6 connection to the net, the address for each network card is unique and routable
<nikkia> if your ISP doesn't offer IPv6, then your only choice is at the moment to use a tunnel broker
<nikkia> but even that is better than plain IPv4 for some things
<nikkia> you tend to see a lot more asian peers appear in bittorrent for example :)
<Haffe> Hi, I want to transfer a number of files from one kubuntu machine to antoher one. What would be the easiest way to do this?
<nikkia> haffe, personal file sharing, probably
<_frank> nikkia, so every address is always of block of addresses (there can be other adresses behind it)?
<nikkia> _frank, well, i request a /48 block of addresses
<nikkia> which means i get 65536 nodes to use on my network, each of them globally visible
<nikkia> well, 65535 probably, perhaps even 65534 :)
<_frank> nikkia: is that equivalent to having 65536 Ipv4 adresses to yourself?
<nikkia> erm, wait, no, more than that
<nikkia> 2^80 addresses  :)
<Haffe> nikkia, Does that require installing additional servers?
<nikkia> Haffe: not per se, no
<nikkia> haffe, its an option in kcontrol, it uses webdav i think, i'm not sure
<Haffe> Ok.
<dragoran> hi
<dragoran> i dont knew about konversation :)
<nikkia> actually, i thought it was in kcontrol, but don't see it anywhere
<Chousuke> The problem with IPv6 is that the addresses are difficult to remember :P
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<nikkia> Chousuke: who remembers raw addresses these days ?
<Chousuke> Well, yeah.
<nikkia> and since IPv6 can easily delegate reverse DNS as well as forward, that bit is easier too :P
<Chousuke> "the Firewall also has DoS-support" :P
<luminerd> How do I get into firefox?
<_frank> do you have it installed?
<_andrea> HOla
<Eliteforce> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<Eliteforce> where can i get the latest kubuntu version from?
<jpatrick> the website
<Eliteforce> and why is there a shop? i thought its free
<jpatrick> That's if you want to order a CD
<jpatrick> or DVD
<Eliteforce> but i thought ubuntu is for free
<jpatrick> it is
<Eliteforce> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Fra|way> Shipping costs. :P
<jpatrick> Kubuntu doesn't have shipit
<Eliteforce> "We will cover the cost of shipping the CDs to you as well"
<Eliteforce> aha
<jpatrick> someones got to pay
<Eliteforce> and where can i get an install cd with the latest kde?
<Eliteforce> 3.4.2
<jpatrick> www.kubuntu.org
<Eliteforce> where?
<jpatrick> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<Eliteforce> that doesnt have kde 3.4.2 i think
<jpatrick> so download it later
<Eliteforce> why is there no install cd with 3.4.2 ?
<Eliteforce> just the livecd: http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<jpatrick> *shrugs*
<fromoze> there's no install cd because next release is breezy :)
<fromoze> actual release of kubuntu is hoary, with kde 3.4 . But with updates you can get kde 3.4.2
<jpatrick> or 3.4.1
<fromoze> jpatrick: ++
<jpatrick> Doesn't the live CD have an install feature?
<fromoze> not yet
<jpatrick> o.O
<fromoze> I dunno if breezy live will be installer to.. 
<jpatrick> i read on the forums that it did
<Eliteforce> so if i want to install the latest kde on a pc without internet connection?
<bjv> ok, say a friend of mine were to get mad at his xorg install..
<bjv> and maybe apt-get remove xserver-xorg -y; apt-get install xserver-xorg -y
<bjv> ..
<bjv> how borked would his kubuntu config be after it finishes?
<luminerd> HowWhat directory should I put my KDE icon theme into?
<fromoze> Eliteforce: download the packages of the repository an put them in a cd by hand :)
<fromoze> for example
<jpatrick> KDE icon theme?
<bjv> probably somewhere under  ~/.kde/
<jpatrick> you can do it from the Control Centre
<Eliteforce> hmm
<luminerd> jpatrick, no...
<luminerd> jpatrick, I got one from KDE-Look
<luminerd> jpatrick, what directory shall I put the icons in?
<jpatrick> go to the Control Centre -> then icons
<luminerd> so that I can use the control center thing
<luminerd> ...dude yea but where do I put the icons I downloaded?
<jpatrick> leave them
<luminerd> on my desktop? no thanks...I'll sooner make /icons
<luminerd> lol
<jpatrick> go to the Control Centre -> Appearence and Themes -> Icons -> Install New Icon Pack
<luminerd> jpatrick, dude, yes, I know that
<jpatrick> so...
<luminerd> but I have to put them somewhere!
<jpatrick> in your home folder
<luminerd> I'm not keeping them on my desktop forever!
<luminerd> they have to go somwhere
<luminerd> let me put it this way
<jpatrick> did you unzip them?
<luminerd> where is the crystal SVG icon theme?
<luminerd> yea I unzipped them
<jpatrick> well you shouldn't
<luminerd> jpatrick, oh...
<luminerd> well still
<jpatrick> You should click on 'Install New Theme' then select the zip folder
<luminerd> where do I put it?
<luminerd> oh
<luminerd> then it extracts it on its own and puts it there?
<jpatrick> yes
<luminerd> oooh
<luminerd> ok heh
<luminerd> sorry
<jpatrick> ahhh
<luminerd> lol
<jpatrick> what icon theme was it?
<luminerd> in that case where does it install them to?
<luminerd> I need to change the K-Menu button...
<luminerd> called Black and White
<luminerd> by carpelinx
<jpatrick> I like Crystal Clear
<jpatrick> and Nuvola
<jpatrick> it installs it to: /home/<yourname>/.kde/share/icons
<bjv> (14:18:16) bjv: probably somewhere under  ~/.kde/          -_-
<luminerd> thanks jpatrick :D
<luminerd> thanks bjv lol
<jpatrick> :D
<jpatrick> I just wish that Crystal Clear had a download_folder icon
<luminerd> jpatrick, make it
<EasterSunshine> jpatrick: make one?
<luminerd> :D
<jpatrick> :p
<jpatrick> not much of an artist
<EasterSunshine> you can like take two of the already made crystal icons, and put them together using gimp or something maybe
<luminerd> hmm
<luminerd> my cd won't eject
<EasterSunshine> like a big fat green down arrow over the folder
<luminerd> how do I force it to?
<jpatrick> have you unmounted it?
<EasterSunshine> limunderd: take a paper clip, unfold it, and push it into the little hole
<luminerd> jpatrick, no, I right clicked>eject
<EasterSunshine> oh, i thought you meant it was physially stuck or something
<luminerd> heh
<luminerd> jpatrick, I tried right click>unmount but it said only root could do that
<jpatrick> what?
<jpatrick> weird
<EasterSunshine> then sudo unmount
<jpatrick> sudo unmount /dev/cdrom
<jpatrick> ?
<luminerd> jpatrick, I need to figure out how not to have to do that
<luminerd> it should do this automatically
<EasterSunshine> if you can't mount/unmount cdrom without sudo, then you might consider adding an entry to your fstab
<luminerd> EasterSunshine, one that would allow the button to work?
<EasterSunshine> i think the button wont work if its mounted, so the button will work as long as its unmounted
<EasterSunshine> afk
<luminerd> How would I make my button work then?
<luminerd> even when it's mounted?
<jpatrick> I don't really think that's a good idea
<luminerd> jpatrick, why?
<bjv> ever tried ejecting a mounted floppy?
<luminerd> umm..
<luminerd> I don't use floppies.
<bjv> a mounted device is added into the root filesystem
<luminerd> ...
<luminerd> and?
<bjv> linux doesnt like it when entire branches fall off and disapear without warning.
<bjv> those eject buttons are pretty much only connected to to drive, they dont send any signals to the system
<bjv> the floppy eject is purely physical, pop. spring shoots it out.
<luminerd> well that's lame
<luminerd> how do big corporations work with this?
<luminerd> I need these idiots to be able to use this system
<luminerd> and they are used to pressing a button
<luminerd> there better be a way.
<bjv> im not familiar with any big corporations that let their employees pop CD's in and out.
<luminerd> anyone with a computer uses CDs.
<bjv> i am familiar with corporations that dont let you save File #1 to the physical drive.
<luminerd> they need to move their files about and listen to music
<bjv> corporation, remember?
<bjv> no music, network for file moving.
<luminerd> uh..
<luminerd> what?
<luminerd> ok maybe whoever you work for
<luminerd> but that's not how we operate
<luminerd> Now, I must find out how to get the drive to open.
<luminerd> if there is no way then linux is inferior to windows.
<bjv> im sure there is an automounting deamon that does just what you want.
<bjv> automounters are designed to mount disks as soon as they are asked for, and disconnect them when they fall out of use.
<hater2win> linux IS inferior to windows as it is
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, is kpdf in KDE 3.4.2 vulnerable to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=293428#post293428 or just kpdf in kde 3.4.0 ?
<luminerd> bjv, disconnect them when they fall out of use?
<luminerd> what do you mean?
<bjv> automounters are mostly designed for use with NFS shares
<bjv> when you stop using the drive for several seconds, it unmounts it.
<luminerd> bjv, umm, no such luck.
<CarmenSandiego> Is the HP OfficeJet 7400 supported under Kubuntu?
<slicslak> CarmenSandiego, take a look at linuxprinting.org
<slicslak> anyone here use ie6 with codeweavers wine on linux?  i'm just wondering how close the page rendering is compared to the original ie6
<CarmenSandiego> Slicslak, what about the ADF(Automatic Document Feeder)?
<slicslak> CarmenSandiego, i don't know anyting about your specific printer, but linuxprinting.org has quite a bit of information, including user experiences etc.
<CarmenSandiego> Okay, thank you! :)
<cuqui> hola
<cuqui> a todos
<wincide> cuqui:  #kubuntu-es
<wincide> xD
<cuqui> jiji
<wincide> cuqui: /join #kubuntu-es
<frank_> how I can display home directory and trash icons on desktop?
<CarmenSandiego> How come when I print a page some of the text becomes bigger, and some of the text is cut off?
<jjesse> do you have the wrong driver installed?
<luminerd> how do I install a new window decorations theme?
<luminerd> it gave me a .deb oO
<luminerd> or do I want to get the tar.bz2?
<_StarScream> yellow
<luminerd> _StarScream, uh..?
<_StarScream> i was saying hello
<_StarScream> . The other 100 times i've been in this channel and done the same it hasn't caused any confusion, but i apologise
<Rogue_Jedi_X> luminerd: I always get the .tar.bz2 file. If you get that I can tell you how to install it
<luminerd> _StarScream, oh, lol sry
<luminerd> _StarScream, I didn't notice you had just joined.  I'm easily confusable.
<luminerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, ok cool what now?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> now you extract it
<luminerd> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Done?
<luminerd> yes
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Very good. Now go to the folder where it was extracted
<luminerd> k
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Now type ./configure --prefix="`kde-config --prefix`"
<luminerd> oh
<luminerd> in a terminal you meant lol
<luminerd> I was in konqueror
<luminerd> np
<luminerd> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Right, should've pointed that out, sorry
<luminerd> np at all
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> I prefer it in here
<luminerd> reminds me of my home (slackware)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Never tried slack
<Rogue_Jedi_X> But then again, I've only tried RedHat, Mandrake, Ubuntu and Kubuntu so far
<luminerd> well I won't say anything about it here heh but if you wish to sometime you could msg me
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> oh wow
<luminerd> RedHat and Mandriva I'm not fond of
<luminerd> anyway
<luminerd> is that all?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Is it done?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No errors?
<luminerd> correct
<luminerd> oh wait!
<luminerd> duh
<luminerd> I'm an idiot
<luminerd> no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<luminerd> I thought kubuntu had gcc
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It does, in synaptic
<luminerd> any linux system without gcc is as useful as a rock hooked up to a monitor.
<luminerd> synaptic?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The package manager
<luminerd> nothing like symantec I hope?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Or kynaptic
<luminerd> ok so what do I do?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Good lord, no
<luminerd> LOL
<Rogue_Jedi_X> no symantec here
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Open synaptic or kynaptic and search for the gcc package
<luminerd> is there a dif between the two?
<luminerd> hmm I don't have gcc in kynaptic
<Rogue_Jedi_X> One uses KDE and one uses gnome
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And one is better
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You don't?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You probably don't have the repository for it
<luminerd> oh ok
<luminerd> the kde one is betteR?
<luminerd> there's no gcc listed, sure it would be under gcc?
<luminerd> I have universe...
<luminerd> that's all I know
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Lemme check
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No, the gnome one is actually better
<luminerd> I see
<luminerd> will it run in KDE?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Of course
<luminerd> command not found
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You don't have it if you have kubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You got kynaptic
<luminerd> oh lol
<luminerd> k
<luminerd> anyway Rogue_Jedi_X can I just aptitude gcc?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Probably
<seaLne> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I have tons of gcc packages over here
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<luminerd> ok got it
<luminerd> prob
<luminerd> when I did the ./configure thing
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I keep forgeting that one. Thanks, apokryphos 
<luminerd> it ran into error: c++ preprocessor /lib/cpp fails sanity check
<luminerd> apokryphos, what's that?
<luminerd> should I run that?
<Lausi> Hallihallo
<apokryphos> info build-essential
<apokryphos> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<apokryphos> Pretty much most things you'll need to compile
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> essential, but optional.
<luminerd> lol
<chx> i have a horrible waiting time for DNS
<luminerd> w00t
<luminerd> it's runnin
<apokryphos> luminerd: it's essential to building, not to running Ubuntu.
<luminerd> ok Rogue_Jedi_X do I make, make install"?
<chx> I have a NAT'd Win98 box and that is OK
<luminerd> apokryphos, indeed, and building is essential to running a computer :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Right
<chx> it's something in the guts of my Kubuntu box :(
<luminerd> wait
<luminerd> erro
<luminerd> again
<apokryphos> luminerd: nope, not at all, for many.
<luminerd> can't find x includes
<apokryphos> luminerd: what is it you're trying to install?
<apokryphos> libx11-dev
<luminerd> please check your installation and add the cofrect paths
<luminerd> should I have done as root?
<luminerd> apokryphos, uh, a window decoration called crystal
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> luminerd: make sure you specify the kde prefix when running configure
<luminerd> so uh
<luminerd> whats up with the x includes
<luminerd> apokryphos, I did
<apokryphos> luminerd: you will need libx11-dev; you'll also need the kde includes -- kde-devel
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Get the package apokryphos mentioned
<luminerd> ./configure --prefix="`kde-config --prefix`"  correct?
<luminerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, I got it
<luminerd> the essentials?
<luminerd> and I need libx11 and kde-devel too right?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> libx11-dev
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The dev part is important
<luminerd> oh heh
<apokryphos> luminerd: the configure is correct, though you could just --prefix=/usr -- same thing.
<luminerd> kde-devel no existey
<apokryphos> enable the Universe repository
<luminerd> apokryphos, it is
<apokryphos> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (The K Desktop Environment (development files)), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:42ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<luminerd> libx11-dev worked
<apokryphos> It exists :)
<luminerd> 40KB!???!  I don't know if I have that much on my hard drive!!!
<luminerd> jk lol
<luminerd> couldn't find kde-devel though, apokryphos 
<apokryphos> It's a metapackage -- it brings in other things.
<apokryphos> luminerd: you don't have Universe enabled, then.
<luminerd> apokryphos, hmm, well I explicitely remember enabling it but tell me how anyway
<apokryphos> uncomment the line with "Universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<luminerd> it already is, apokryphos 
<apokryphos> Though it's probably best if you have all the other extra repositories too; and the ones with kde 3.4.2
<luminerd> oh wait
<luminerd> all 4 of them?
<apokryphos> my sources.list for example: http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<luminerd> I thought there were only 2
<luminerd> so 2 are uncommented, 2 aren't
<apokryphos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse  -- that, at least
<jjesse> anyone else getting kicked off a lot?
<luminerd> apokryphos, it still can't find it
<apokryphos> luminerd: are you updating apt before you're searching?
<luminerd> apokryphos, do I need this for something as simple as a window decor lol
<luminerd> apokryphos, oh, no, apt-get update?
<apokryphos> Well, this is basic stuff -- after you'll be able to install a superfluity of things very easily
<apokryphos> and yes, you have to apt-get update after every alteration of sources.list if you want it to apply
<luminerd> ok well
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> got it
<luminerd> sweet
<luminerd> oh wow
<luminerd> 2%
<luminerd> apokryphos, so after this I won't get the error?
<apokryphos> luminerd: what error?
<apokryphos> libx11-dev is the X includes, so if you install that, you won't get the X includes error upon compiling
<luminerd> apokryphos, the X error I got..1 sec
<luminerd> oh good
<luminerd> apokryphos, any more major packages I need?  I'll be on a very slow net connection in a few minutes.
<_StarScream> apokryphos: sorry to bug you, is "Network settings ignoring sudo" a known issue with kubuntu do you know?
<apokryphos> There's plenty other decent apps to install, always. :)
<apokryphos> _StarScream: not quite sure what you mean
<luminerd> fux0rs
<luminerd> ok problem
<luminerd> sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<seaLne> _StarScream: the admin functions in kcontrol don't work in older versions of kde
<_StarScream> seaLne: as in hoary?
<apokryphos> _StarScream: if you're talking about admin kcontrol, then you shoudl either update or kdesu kcontrol
<seaLne> yeah try the ones in the /topic
<luminerd> apokryphos, any ideas?/'
<luminerd> oops
<_StarScream> seaLne: hmm you know i didn't even realise it was kde 3.4.0...i just assumed from the "new" Kmenu icon it was 3.4
<_StarScream> 3.4.2 rather
<apokryphos> luminerd: what is the error? 
<luminerd> sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<apokryphos> _StarScream: x.x.y is normally a bugfix on the x.x release
<apokryphos> luminerd: yes, what is the error? :)
<apokryphos> ...that it returned
<Riddell> hussam: kpdf in 3.4.2 is not affected
<_StarScream> apokryphos: in that case, wouldn't it make sense for 3.4.2 to be added to hoary?
<apokryphos> _StarScream: added? Hoary has already been released
<luminerd> apokryphos, ...that is the error
<apokryphos> luminerd: can you pastebin the whole output?
<luminerd> apokryphos, that's the last line
<_StarScream> apokryphos: well "updated" i.e new packages added as an update
<apokryphos> _StarScream: it wouldn't go into main unless it was a security issue, generally. It could rightly go into backports
<luminerd> errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb
<apokryphos> luminerd: add the 3.4.2 repository and update your kde
<luminerd> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<luminerd> apokryphos, how so?
<luminerd> all the lines are uncommented now
<apokryphos> luminerd: it's in /topic -- add it to sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<luminerd> apokryphos, uh, which one...theres lots of urls none look like the other ones in sources.list
<apokryphos> luminerd: maybe the part that says "KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php "
<seaLne> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<apokryphos> go to that URL for the info
<luminerd> thanks
<dgibb> anyone know when the kdebindings for ruby will be packaged?
<seaLne> they are in breezy, i don't have a hoary box to hand
<luminerd> apokryphos, what did you mean by update my kde?
<luminerd> my kde-devel?
<seaLne> dgibb: libkorundum0-ruby1.8 in breezy
<apokryphos> luminerd: no, you add the sources then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<seaLne> check in hoary for it
<dgibb> seaLne: sweet, I'll check it out
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok
<_StarScream> seaLne: the 3.4.2 packages above aren't available for PPC
<_StarScream> :(
<seaLne> awww :(
<seaLne> wonder why
<dgibb> how 'unstable' is breezy anyway?
<seaLne> is that package not in hoary?
<luminerd> screwy
<luminerd> it won't let me update.
<luminerd> that sucks
<luminerd> I gtota go
<luminerd> bbl
<dgibb> seaLne: nope
<dgibb> would it work if I used that package from breezy but kept everything else with hoary?
<seaLne> Version: 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1
<seaLne> Depends: libqt0-ruby1.8 (= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-9), libruby1.8 (>= 1.8.2-9), libsmokekde1 (>= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1)
<seaLne> check your versions of those in hoary
<seaLne> Korundum is really nice btw i started playing with it this morning
<apokryphos> dgibb: pretty unstable
<seaLne> probably not any worse than sid
<dgibb> hmm. libqt0-ruby1.8: state: not a real package. 
<seaLne> ah thats sort of part of it aswell
* seaLne needs to stick hoary on one of his dev boxes tommorow
<mek> hiya people...anybody getting an Saitek x45 joystick to work with the 2.6 kernel?????
<dgibb> Seveas: do you think the easiest way to get going is just to upgrade to breezy?
<seaLne> could cause you alot of problems
<dgibb> s/Seveas/seaLne
<dgibb> sealne: that's not what I wanted to hear... ;(
<seaLne> apart from libkorundum0-ruby1.8 and libqt0-ruby1.8 are the others there?
<dgibb> libc6: 2.3.2 libgcc1:1:4.0.0pre6 libruby1.8:1.8.1 libsmokekde:3.4.0 libstdc++6:4.0.0
<dgibb> so, no
<dgibb> or yes, but need upgrading
<Phantom^^> whats better parted or fdisk ?
<seaLne> i like fdisk but it depends what you are used to
<Phantom^^> hmm right now i need to find the mount point of all my other drives are 
<Phantom^^> and mount this one
<seaLne> do they not show up in media:/
<Phantom^^> yeah it does
<Phantom^^> i jsut tried
<Phantom^^> i think i need to make an entry in fstab
<Phantom^^> cos it says that one does not exist
<Phantom^^> does it matter where i put a mount point ?
<dgibb> sealne: so what would you recommend as the best way to start playing with ruby+kde?
<seaLne> have you looked at the tutorials?
<seaLne> bottom of http://developer.kde.org/language-bindings/ruby/index.html which is also worth reading
<dgibb> sealne: sorry, which tutorials?
<seaLne> bottom of http://developer.kde.org/language-bindings/ruby/index.html which is also worth reading
<dgibb> sealne: so you're saying I should build from source
<seaLne> no just suggesting you read the tutorials if you want to learn more about korundum
<seaLne> i'm going to avoid recomending either upgrading to breezy or compiling from source in case you blaim me if it dosen't work :)
<seaLne> it kind of depends what all you us the machine for
<dgibb> sealne: I love ruby and love kde, so I have no doubt that I want korundrum. I'm just wondering whether building from source, upgrading my full system, or partially upgrading would be best
<dgibb> you know, regular: music, movies, email, and programming
<dgibb> sealne: I used to use debian sid, if that tells you anything
<seaLne> if you don't mind the od problem you should probably find breezy ok and you get to help sort out bugs before everyone else starts using it
<seaLne> dgibb: then probably fine
<seaLne> just hard to tell what level people are at in here :)
<dgibb> I'll give it a shot then. thanks for your time ;)
<seaLne> i had to manually add hal to some groups during the upgrade
<dgibb> add hal?
<seaLne> the user hal
<dgibb> ah ;)
<dgibb> which groups?
<dgibb> if you remember...
<seaLne> cdrom and floppy but see if it complains first
<dgibb> k
<seaLne> i just replaced all "hoary" with "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and di an apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade
<seaLne> fair amount to install depending on your connection speed
<dgibb> is the dist-upgrade necessary? I was thinking of just trying to install korundum, and let it sort out the dependencies
<seaLne> maybe that will work *shrug* :)
<dgibb> wow: 67 packages upgraded, 90 newly installed, 388 to remove, and 553 not upgraded
<dgibb> maybe i should dist-upgrade
<dgibb> anyway, thanks for your help
<seaLne> good luck
<zakili> hi to all
<Phantom^^> hey guys if i wanted to copy a directroy and all its sub folders and files from one directory to another, which i need root privaledges to be able to do, how do i do it ?
<brk3> Phantom^^: dont see why youd need root unless the folder is owned by root
<Phantom^^> yesh i intalled a new drive formatted it partitioned it etc ... and now i need root acces to be able to use it
<nmorse> Then your /etc/fstab entry might be wrong.
<Phantom^^> ahh ok
<Phantom^^> ill get rid of all the options
<nmorse> Add user to the list of options
<Phantom^^> what like defualt,user ...
<nmorse> Yeah.
<EasterSunshine> user=you, group=your_group, umask = 022
<nmorse> Though that may imply noexec
<Phantom^^> ok well lets jsut say if i delete all the options
<Phantom^^> and leave it black
<Phantom^^> will i have access then ?
<nmorse> No.
<nmorse> You'll need the user option for sure.
<Phantom^^> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<Phantom^^> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<Phantom^^> <head>
<Phantom^^> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<nmorse> I think he pasted the wrong thing.
<nmorse> Dadgum Klipper.
<Phantom^^> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<Phantom^^> </head>
<Phantom^^> <body>
<Phantom^^> <pre>
<Phantom^^> defaults,errors=remount-ro </pre></body>
<Phantom^^> </html>
<Phantom^^> eek
<nmorse> Use pastebin.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Is there a good WYSIWYG webpage designer for Linux? Besides Mozilla composer?
<nmorse> Pastebin.ca is the site you'll need.
<nmorse> Nvu?
<nmorse> No wait, that's a standalone Mozilla Composer.
<Phantom^^> am i still alive ?
<nmorse> Quanta Plus has a visual mode.
<nmorse> Yes, Phantom^^ 
<Phantom^^> might not be for long im gonna try this again
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I think I actually have Q+. Lemme check
<nmorse> Use pastebin.ca
<Phantom^^> defaults,errors=remount-ro
<Phantom^^> phew
<Phantom^^> ok
<nmorse> Add user to that list.
<Phantom^^> thats whats under options
<nmorse> Add user to options. That'll let you mount it as non-root.
<Phantom^^> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoa o_O
<Phantom^^> ok i guess ill umount in
<Phantom^^> whats the command to unmount
<Rogue_Jedi_X> This Quanta Plus is gonna take some getting used to. Look at all those buttons!
<nmorse> umount.
<Phantom^^> ok
<nmorse> Rogue_Jedi_X: It's very powerful. I use it myself.
<nmorse> Once you read the documentation or just play around with it, you'll figure out what you need though.
<seth_k> Q+ owns
<Phantom^^> hmm seems like its buisy guess ill have to reboot
<Phantom^^> brb
<seth_k> although I can't get it to open new documents in the same window, even passing the correct parameter. It opens a new instance for each document I click
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Cool
<nmorse> Hmm, anyone know any good Neverwinter Nights mods for epic characters?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Now all I need is to learn how to make a decent drawing in Gimp and master Q+
<nmorse> I hate the GIMP.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Piece of cake x_x
<nmorse> It does everything I need, but its interface is actrocious.
<nmorse> Except CMYK.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I just hate how it opens so many windows
<nmorse> No one has good CMYK on Linux but the Scribus people.
<nmorse> Krita should have CMYK next release hopefully, though.
<nmorse> Rogue_Jedi_X: Try Krita. It's like sanitized photoshop, really easy to use.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Is it in synaptic?
<nmorse> It's part of KOffice 1.4
<Rogue_Jedi_X> or do I need to add an extra repository
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've been thinking of ditching Oo.o anyway
<nmorse> I don't really like KWord that much.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I just don't use that much office applications myself
<seth_k> I'm an OO.o fan, it may be slow but it's not like you have to relaunch it that much
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's going to be new in Oo.o2?
<Phantom^^> hmmm
<Phantom^^> this is what is there now "/dev/hdb1       /new            ext3    defaults,user  0       1" and i still can't get access as a user :(
<nmorse> Hmm.
<nmorse> Why is it 0    1 ?
<nmorse> Isn't it normally 0 0?
<Phantom^^> what do the numbers mean ? i copied the info from my first main partition that kubuntu setup
<nmorse> Hmm.
<nmorse> I don't really know what they man as 'man /etc/fstab' displays my fstab file.
<nmorse> Another bit of useful documentation on the part of the GNU project.
<Phantom^^> hehe
<seth_k> 0 1 is right
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Is the command line for running Krita, krita or is it something else?
<seth_k> the 1 bit is auto-fsck
<seth_k> man fstab
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Because I don't think I got it
<nmorse> What version of KOffice do you have?
<nmorse> The default with Kubuntu is 1.3.5, you have to look at the listing for 1.4.1 in the topic.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> 1.3.5
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<Phantom^^> will something require root access if it is mounted from the root directory ?
<nmorse> Phantom^^: I usually just tell it to automount the drive as something like /bak
<nmorse> If the permissions on the files inside are fine it normally works for me.
<nmorse> Anyway, time for me to go.
<McScruff> lo, i get a NSIS error, "Error Writing temperary File. Make sure tour yemp folder is valid" when i try to run something in wine
<George> Phantom^^: so you're harrassing them in here?
#kubuntu 2005-08-16
<George> Riddell: I didn't realise Kubuntu was so big :)
<Riddell> George: in which way?
<George> Riddell: this channel is .. big
<George> :P
<George> Riddell: as in big community
<Riddell> speaking of community, http://kubuntuforums.net/ just launched
<George> woo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Kickass
<George> Riddell: registered :)
<George> I ought to try out Kubuntu some day
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What do you use now?
<George> Gentoo
<George> amd64 and ppc
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Heard it's fast. Is that true?
<George> reasonably
<jrattner1> In my last KDE session I had several programs open when I ended the session, now when I try to open KDE it doesnt load, and I feel its because KDE is trying to load all of the programs of the last session
<jrattner1> how can I get KDE working again?
<George> erm
<George> the session stuff is in $KDEHOME/share/config/sessions iirc
<jrattner1> George, so what should i do with that
<George> are you trying to load KDE at the moment?
<jrattner1> im in gnome right now
<George> bah
<George> when it's trying to load kde, switch to VT1 then login and run "top"
<George> see if any of the KDE processes are using full CPU
<George> and kill them if they are
<jrattner1> George, ok then?
<George> that might sort it out to a point that KDE will load
<jrattner1> ok
<jrattner1> let me try it be right back
<George> otherwise, move ~/.kde to another location such as ~/.kde.bak
<George> bah.
<George> he's gone.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> He'll be back. They ALL come back!
<George> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, they do
<George> Riddell: 16 days until akademy :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's that?
<George> KDE World Con
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ooh, sounds important
<George> heh
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Are you going, George?
<George> yes
<George> trying to fix Phantom^^'s problem is annoying :)
<jrattner1> nope
<jrattner1> any other ideas George ?
<George> yeah
<George> move ~/.kde to somewhere else
<George> like ~/.kde.bak
<Rogue_Jedi_X> format c:
<jrattner1> ok..
<George> and see if that works when you next load KDE
<George> that will essentially remove the KDE configuration files
<George> so KDE will start again with default values
<aseigo> George: 16 days till you either:
<aseigo> a) get to look after peyton
<George> aseigo: I am NOT LOOKING AFTER PEYTON.
<aseigo> b) get to meet that boy^Wgirl
<jrattner1> so mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-back ?
<George> yes
<jrattner1> then reboot
<George> no
<George> then reload KDE
<jrattner1> ok
<aseigo> George: fine. no food for you.
<George> aseigo: bitch.
<George> aseigo: you're not very nice are you? :)
<aseigo> George: that's mr. bitch to you
<George> aseigo: bah.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You're female?
* George makes a note... "kill aseigo on the 26th"
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: mr. bitch <-- 
<aseigo> not mrs. bitch
<George> yeah
<aseigo> or ms. bitch
<George> her name is Aaronette.
<aseigo> erin
<George> that's what the "a" in "aseigo" stands for.
<aseigo> my name would be erin if it was the feminine
<aseigo> as it is, i just cross dress from time to time 
<George> yeah, but that doesn't start with an A.
<aseigo> but am not REALLY a womanm
<George> that beard fooled me then
<George> :P
<aseigo> yeah, the beard is just to fuck with you.
<George> hah
<aseigo> "wow. look at that gir- .. aaah! it has a beard!"
<George> you're the same height as an average female though
<George> SHORTY
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm, that's kinda confusing. Mr indicates that you're of the male gender, while "bitch" indicates otherwise
<aseigo> i'd make bucks in the old days of the freak shows.
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: i'm tricksy like that =P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Indeed
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Unless...
<aseigo> you could always inquire of the women in my life which i am, however. they have sources of definitive information.
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: http://www.gwright.org.uk/images/cache/pictures/KDE/aKademy/Day%202/1024x768/PICT0647.JPG
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I could, but I'm afraid of what I might discover
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: that's aseigo in the blue shirt
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: he is SOOOO a woman.
<jrattner1> still did not work, do you think i should try reinstalling kubuntu George ?
<George> no
<George> well, if you want... :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There are two guys with blue shirts
<jrattner1> It was working perfectly until, I ended my last session I dont get it
<George> I've never actually /used/ kubuntu so I don't know what TRICKERY Riddell has done to bastardise KDE :)
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: woops
<aseigo> jrattner1: what's the problem
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: try the guy with the beard
* aseigo remembers the night before that picture
<George> aseigo: lipstick?
<aseigo> i believe so yes
<George> heh
<George> see! he's a transexual!
<jrattner1> aseigo, KDE will not start since the last session when I logged out, with XCHAT, GAIM, and LIMEWIRE running
<aseigo> i got hammered, put on lipstick and got picked up by some hot girls
<George> oh god. Phantom^^'s back.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Both of them look male enough to me, but I have doubts about the person holding a plushie
<aseigo> jrattner1: what's your ~/.xsession-errors says?
<aseigo> er, say
<George> aseigo: heh, that's be a sensible course of action to take :)
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: yeah, he was pretty freakin' attached to his konqi plushie
<George> I'm very lazy when it comes to checking logs
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: i have pics of him asleep with it
<aseigo> in fact, that night i had to use my "i'm canadian" line to get into the private club
<aseigo> (where the women told us to meet up with them)
<jrattner1> aseigo, its only got gnome information right now cause im using gnome at the minute
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: that's Chris Howells
<aseigo> and wheels got turned away because he was wearing sandles
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: http://www.gwright.org.uk/images/cache/pictures/KDE/aKademy/Day%202/800x600/PICT0651.JPG
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: he was using it as a pillow ~2 seconds before that picture was taken
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: he quickly tried to hide it
<aseigo> so it was just allan and me
<George> aseigo: carewolf?
<aseigo> yeah
<George> I think he slept in the bunk above me
* aseigo loves the german girls.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That pose is simply....disturbing
<jrattner1> George, any other ideas?
<George> he was the ONLY person that would come back later at night to the hostel than me
<George> jrattner1: check ~/.xsession-errors
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I can't figure out whether he just woke up, or if he's stalking someone
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: well, he's good at that. being disturbing that is ;)
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: probably both
<jrattner1> George, I did it only has gnome information
<George> hrmm
* Rogue_Jedi_X shudders
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: I think he was actually death staring me for taking a photo of him at about 3am
<aseigo> jrattner1: hum. ok... try rm'ing ~/.ICEAuthority and ~/.Xauthority
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Are those Macs on the table? iBook and PowerBook?
<George> yeah
<George> powerbook is mine
<George> ibook is his
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That PowerBook looks very sleek
<George> heh.
<jrattner1> aseigo, alright let me try to load KDE again
<George> I *really* shouldn't have taken it apart.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's that silver thing under his watch?
<George> Riddell: didn't we have an issue with Ben Lamb's shuttle last year at LWCE when KDE wouldn't load? required changing ownership of some files /tmp iirc...
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: probably a transformer or a battery charger
<Riddell> George: not as far as I remember, but it's quite possible
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: chowells went nuts on bringing crap with him to akademy last year
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: I think he brought two laptops, an external keyboard, a million 4-way power extension cords...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wow
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Did he actually use all of those?
<George> whereas je4d forced me to travel light.. I had to pack for 11 days in HAND LUGGAGE
<George> ergh.
<aseigo> no, we beat him up and took them from him
<George> aseigo: ;)
<aseigo> that's why he's cuddling his plushie and ducking
<George> lol
<aseigo> we put the fear of god into that boy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> lol
<aseigo> George, on the other hand, we just made run through the platz naked
<George> http://www.gwright.org.uk/images/cache/pictures/KDE/aKademy/Day%202/800x600/PICT0646.JPG
<George> aseigo: ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Poor kid. Google says he's one of the youngest KDE developers too
<aseigo> though he seemed to enjoy that more than it scar him
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: he's not
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: yeah, and i had to ride the bus in with them (when i woke up that is ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> George: He's not?
<George> aseigo: what are you talking about?
<jrattner1> George, aseigo I didnt work but i got some errors for you fold on
<arcanistherogue> hey, i want to access my "shared documents" folder on myt family computer, which is another computer on the network.  how would i do this?
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: nah, he's 21 now or something
<arcanistherogue> it is running win XP the family computer
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Open Konqueror and click Remote Places and then Samba Shares
<arcanistherogue> i didnt set anything up though
<George> aseigo: what's this about buses and riding them?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You probably don't need to. I know I didn't
<arcanistherogue> where is remote places?
<aseigo> arcanistherogue: far from you.
<arcanistherogue> very funny.
<aseigo> arcanistherogue: in kubuntu, there's the system icon on the panel right next to the k menu
<arcanistherogue> ah
<aseigo> arcanistherogue: click on it, select Remote Folders or whatever the hell it's called
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe. Actually you can access it either by running Konqueror and selecting it or by clicking on the computer icon right from the KDE kicker and then selecting "Remote Places"
<George> I ought to migrate my root partition to XFS at some point.
<aseigo> arcanistherogue: then select the add new remote folder icon thingy
<arcanistherogue> nah, i found it
<aseigo> George: i think you should dissassemble the computer first
<George> aseigo: why?
<aseigo> George: just seems like something you'd do ... =P
<George> heh.
<George> why would I disassemble a computer for no reason?
<George> actually, the answer to that is probably "because you're George".
<George> aseigo: so how much food are you going to buy me?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The food won't be free? That's reason enough not to go, if it were me :P
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: blah
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: aseigo said he'd buy me food. RIGHT AARON?
<George> I was bullied at akademy last year :(
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tech-bullies?
<George> yeah
<George> by Zack Rusin of all people. you can't get much lower and more degrading.
<aseigo> dude, getting bullied by zrusin is like being slapped by christy brinkley
<aseigo> i mean, you got slapped
<aseigo> but .. it was freakin' christy brinkley!
<George> :(
<George> dude, being bullied by Zack and Ian is about as low as you can get
<George> and Helio
<aseigo> and i'd take that over a hot wet kiss by 99% of the women around here ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe, this is gold:
<Rogue_Jedi_X> When did you first hear of KDE?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I don't remember to be honest. I know that the first time I tried it was when one of my friends forced me to try Caldera.
<George> aseigo: ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Emphasis on "forced" :P
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: who wrote that?
<aseigo> George: aw, that's just because we love you
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I dunno. It's here: http://www.kde.nl/people/zack.html
* George gives aseigo a big hug
<George> :P
<George> heh, Zack.
<George> the one thing I learnt about Zack was NEVER TRUST A THING HE SAYS
<George> :)
<George> I mean, he says he's cute... that says it all.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wow. Extreme self-appreciation
<Rogue_Jedi_X> He must have issues
<George> he also loves poles.
<George> (the solid, metallic type)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Any particular reason?
<George> no idea
<George> but we have evidence.
<twidget> Anyone use Bluefish?
<pv_> err, poles as in magnetic poles
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: http://bddf.ca/~aseigo/germany2k4/aKademy/pages/dscn0417.jpg.html
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: you can see the true love in his eyes
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's almost as weird as that character from Star Ocean: The Second Story. He had a wooden barrel fetish
<George> aseigo: were you there last year when lypanov, me and daniels had a crap music fight?
<aseigo> George: no. i try to avoid the lameness =P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dear lord. No sleep for me today, I guess
<George> aseigo: it was funny :)
<aseigo> George: those are now all on aseigo.bddf.ca btw (the pics)
<George> aseigo: the music was getting progressively worse as time went by
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: there's a story behind that picture of zack
<George> aseigo: and then daniels put on this DREADFUL 80s German karaoke music... about Moscow. or something.
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: he was crushing on the waitress. who was crushing twice as hard back
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: and then her boyfriend showed up one night and decided to crush some wine bottles in zack's general direction
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: but yeah... at that point he was all fluttering.
<George> rofl
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Awwwwww
* aseigo has fond memories of the blaur angel
<George> so he hit on a POLE?
<George> engel
<George> not angel
<aseigo> he didn't hit on it. he expressed his inner state by embracing it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> George: Maybe he needed practice
<George> I didn't think much of the food at the Blauer Engel
<aseigo> engel. right. 
* aseigo can't spell in any language
<aseigo> George: it was edible.
<George> but as IBM was funding our food
<George> I don't think I was complaining.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> aseigo: His inner state being...a stripper?
<aseigo> George: but you're english. you have no business rating food. =P
<aseigo> Rogue_Jedi_X: pretty muhc.
<George> aseigo: I like anything that has lots of beef in it
<George> :P
<Will__> you'd like my pants. uNF
* aseigo shakes his little vegetarian head
<aseigo> Will__: ahhahahaha
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And there it is!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That was a joke just waiting to happen :)
<Will__> <-just got in from work
* George assassinates Will__ 
<aseigo> Will__: good timing, i must say
<Riddell> aseigo: well restrained on the BSE comments there
* aseigo notices Riddell and runs over to give him a hug
<Will__> aseigo: I tend to wait on stuff like this happening. Making people laugh on irc is my current highlight of life
<jrattner1> George, http://pastebin.com/334151
<George> aseigo: damn.. seeing the group photo I'm annoyed I missed it
<aseigo> Will__: suddenly i feel for you ={
<Will__> 728 hours, 17 minutes and 30 seconds till I'm back at university. Drink, dance and women. Holidays are _no_ fun
<lichte> can I install kubuntu-desktop without changing the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<aseigo> ahha
<lichte> from hoary, I mean
* aseigo feels less sorry for Will__ now
<Riddell> aseigo: no hugs, I have a cold, you'll get ill
<Will__> aseigo: hot cold hot cold. You gotta pick what you feel for me!
<aseigo> Riddell: bah. i am impervious.
<George> aseigo: let me guess, at aKademy you'll spend half your time on the beach trying to chat up spanish chicks?
<Will__> <-upset and confused. You've changed!
<aseigo> *cough* *hack* *gurgle* *die*
<aseigo> Will__: i get that all the time from the women. damn.
<George> aseigo: actually, make that 9/10ths of the time.
<aseigo> George: heh. you know me well =P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm. If I want to install KDE 3.4.2, do I have to do it from runlevel 2 or is this fine?
<George> aseigo: :P
<Will__> Rogue_Jedi_X: I did it from gnome
<George> aseigo: "look at this ladies. IT'S KDE 4.0 PRE ALPHA!!!"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That is also an excellent idea
<Riddell> aseigo: that kicker applet dialogue in 3.5, shouldn't there be a generic KDE widget for that sort of thing?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> brb
<jrattner1> George, any ideas?
<Riddell> a klistview that takes widgets instead of just text and an image
<George> jrattner1: hang on
<George> jrattner1: no idea
<George> jrattner1: looks like something to do with xorg is barfing
<George> aseigo: any ideas?
<jrattner1> why would it just happen out of the blue
<George> no idea.
<jrattner1> maybe i should just reinstall kubuntu
<twidget> Can anyone explain why I'm seeing this as soon as I log on? http://charlesstricklin.com/files/snapshot2.png and http://charlesstricklin.com/files/snapshot3.png
<George> jrattner1: that'd fix it... but it's probably a touch extreme
<jrattner1> im just going to do it, it seems the easiest option right now
<jrattner1> it takes two seconds anyway
<George> heh
<George> ok
<Riddell> twidget: presumably you've set it to use the composite engine (transparent windows maybe)
<George> I come from the Gentoo world where a reinstall is NOT a feasible option :)
<lichte> will Kubuntu change the cli sound apps to stop using esd ?
<jrattner1> George, i would run gentoo if it would install on my laptop
<George> if any distro is going to install on a laptop, Gentoo is the one
<George> because it is set up completely manually
<Riddell> lichte: which app?
<lichte> Riddell: like ogg123 for instance
<_andrea> hola
<jrattner1> George, i tried fedora, SuSE 9.3 professional, mandrake and debian and only ubuntu works
<jrattner1> brb
<twidget> Riddell: any idea where I'd find that?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hello again
<Riddell> "Audio Device:   ESounD output"  hmm, wonder where that's set
<lichte> Riddell: it's compiled in
<Riddell> twidget: click on any window icon->configure window manager->translucency
<hater2win> is there Quicktime for linux?
<twidget> Riddell: got it. Just turn it off, then?
<Riddell> twidget: yes
<twidget> cool, thanks
<twidget> hater2win: I don't think there is
<Riddell> hater2win: see RestrictedFormats
<Riddell> lichte: no mention of it in the vorbis-tools source
<twidget> which is odd, seeing as how Mac OS X is based on a Unix kernal
<Riddell> ogg123 -d arts  works
<jrattner1> I got it working
<Phantom^^> hmm x
<jrattner1> oddly enough it was the CD in my cdrom making the problem
<Phantom^^> or x tablet ?
<Riddell> lichte: ah hah /etc/libao.conf
<lichte> Riddell: is there any way to get rid of the arts dependencies ?
<hater2win> Riddell: so what do i do in firefox about like a Quicktime plugin?
<hater2win> nvm, codecs, lol. ill do what you tell me next time =p
<Riddell> lichte: which arts dependencies?
<lichte> Riddell: all of 'em
<lichte> Riddell: when I compile KDE on Gentoo, I leave out all arts dependencies
<Riddell> lichte: not really, arts is build quite deeply into KDE
<lichte> Riddell: not anymore
<Riddell> well, you can recompile it all with --no-arts or something
<George> arts is a pain in the bum
<lichte> yeah, that's why I set the -arts USE flag on Gentoo :)
<Riddell> lichte: what happens to sound then?
<Will__> if you like gentoo...use it? It sounds childish, but if you like the way a distro works, then stick with it
<lichte> Riddell: it uses alsa
<George> I haven't had working sound in KDE for about 3 years
<lichte> Will__: great point, I was just wondering if there were packages with different dependencies in Kubuntu
<lichte> Will__: I don't mean that Kubuntu *should* either
<Will__> oh, and stop using gentoo you damned freebsd wannabe. </end-of-rant> I'm going to have a cup of tea
<George> oiy
<George> Gentoo is good.
<George> it runs on my powerbook very well.
<lichte> my computer is so slow for compiling, I thought I'd try Kubuntu
<George> heh
<lichte> so, I don't need to change anything in sources.list to get a Kubuntu desktop anymore ?
<Riddell> lichte: no
<lichte> just make sure I'm pulling from Hoary ?
<lichte> Riddell: very nice
<lichte> Riddell: I will have to add a line to get the 3.4.2 though, right ?  It seems to be saying that at the Kubuntu website
<twidget> Recommendations on software to capture my LPs so that I may convert them to CDs?
* Rogue_Jedi_X suddenly notices he has three image viewers
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I should clean this crud up
<Riddell> lichte: yes
<lichte> oh, and one last question before I run off to install;  How do I change the runlevels ??
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Edit /etc/inittab
<lichte> Rogue_Jedi_X: no, I mean to turn off certain things from booting up
<lichte> like, turn of Postfix, etc.
<lichte> s/of/off
<lichte> I don't want to chmod in /etc/init.d either
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, that
<lichte> I mean a REAL runlevel editor
<Riddell> lichte: one is being worked on as part of guidance, but there's no packages yet
<lichte> I seem to remember someone told me once what the default way to do that is on a debian system
<lichte> I can't remember what the name of the program is though
<lichte> it's on the base Ubuntu install though, I do remember that
<George> heh, Phantom^^'s fstab is still borked
* George is getting bored of helping him
<lichte> well, I guess I'll go install
<lichte> thanks all
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What does the kubuntu-desktop package contain?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I want to ditch Noatun, but it wants to take it down with it
<Riddell> Rogue_Jedi_X: it will do that if you're using kde 3.4.2 in hoary
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dammit
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Same for ksirc too
* George shoots Phantom^^ 
<George> haha, I wallhacked you.
<Phantom^^> lol
<George> :P
<George> Phantom^^: did you see that story about that korean dude who played starcraft for 50 hours and died?
<George> Phantom^^: and no, it wasn't Taejae :)
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> yeah] 
<Will__> what a wimp. 50 hours is nothing
<George> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I like Starcraft too, but DAMN
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: yeah. Phantom^^ and I used to play starcraft together. I whipped his ASS :D
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> tell them about me and ut and the rest of the boarding house :D
<George> erm
<George> yeah, you freak :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That sounds interesting
<Phantom^^> winner stays on lol
<George> the undisputed unreal tournament champion :P
<George> ie - the guy who can do 5 million mouseclicks per second
<George> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Not sure I follow
<Phantom^^> tell that to Taejae and his key combos
<George> ergh
<Phantom^^> lol
<George> taejae basically played starcraft with a keyboard
<George> crazy koreans.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Why? Did the mouse drown in nervous sweat?
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: no, it was faster
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's one of the reasons why I'm reluctant to play Quake online again. People are just too damn fast for me
<George> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's over in, like, 2 seconds for me
<Rogue_Jedi_X> 0:01 - Announcer says "FIGHT!"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> 0:02 - I'm all over the nearby wall
<George> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Everyone having BFG4k doesn't help either
<George> HAHA
<George> i don't play FPS games
<George> they suck
<George> one of the many reasons why Phantom^^ thinks I'm a n00b
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Come to think of it, the only two games I've played online AND enjoyed are Starcraft and Dark Forces: Jedi Knight
<George> try playing starcraft on the korean server
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, and the occasional TOCA 2 with my cousin
<Phantom^^> lol
<George> annihilated in about 20 seconds.
<Phantom^^> fps rocks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No freakin' way
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've seen the videos
<Phantom^^> you just need reactions like  eirton senner
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Those guys don't even bother to build a base. They have the ability to pwnz0r you with SCVs. SCVs!
<George> ROFL
<George> SCVs are THE LEET
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> idd
<George> Phantom^^ got pissed when I used to do that tohim
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> i need my leet ASMD shock rifle
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, the only weapon in ut with tertiary fire
<George> Phantom^^: shoot BECKY! :D
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I prefer the flak cannon myself
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Compensates for my aim which sucks
<Phantom^^> yeah its all about timing the shock combos :D
<George> Phantom^^: did you ever buy a rifle in the end?
<Phantom^^> nope
<George> heh
<George> wimp.
<Phantom^^> i stopped shooting at the university club cos the chairman of the exec slept with a girl i was seeing :P
<George> ROFL
<George> hahaha, I'm laughing so hard I'm actually scared I'll wake my parents
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I haven't played a PC game in a long time. Long live my PS2!
<George> long live my dreamcast
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Which reminds me. I really should finish Digital Devil Saga. I haven't touched it for weeks now
<Phantom^^> i rerally wish i trusted myslef to play games 
<Phantom^^> but i have reatakes to study for
<George> heh
<George> your fault for failing
<George> you lazy sod :P
<Phantom^^> hehe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Lazy people made life easier
<Phantom^^> haha
<George> I'm lazy
<George> :D
<George> I'm the laziest person EVER
<Phantom^^> ooo its all about the poly topal isomers of oragano metallic complexes
* George shoots Phantom^^ 
<George> shut up
<George> :P
<George> you're reminding me of this chemistry work I have to do.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'll just pretend I understood that
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: (psst - he's a chemistry undergrad)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oooh
<George> and he failed his first year exams
<George> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So what. Einstein sucked in school too
<George> bah
<George> Einstein is overrated.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So we're probably talking to the future uber-genius in chemical warfare
<Phantom^^> so basically we can get bot tetrahedral and sq planlar geometric structures of the same organo metalic complex 
<George> shut up John.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's like another language
<George> Rogue_Jedi_X: it's "NERD"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nearly Enlightened Robot of Doom?
<George> oh shush
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hehe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just read a short article
<Phantom^^> i have no hope of getting thermodynamics and kinetics sorted out before next tuesday :(
<n> Anyone know how to set up a USB scanner so any user can access it? Only root can scan at the mo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Microsoft made a discovery that their operating system just MIGHT be getting slower after leaving it on for a few days
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And it only took them 15 years
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Christ
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, here we go. The original article in english
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://news.com.com/Putting+Vista+in+the+fast+lane/2100-1016_3-5820758.html?tag=nefd.lede
<_frank> Rogue_Jedi_X: that's pretty funny
<_sasha> Hi, I seem to be having trouble compiling mplayer
<_sasha> or linking rather
<_sasha> /usr/lib/libGL.a(glxcmds.o)(.text+0x2eea): In function `glXGetMscRateOML':
<_sasha> : undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'
<_sasha> /usr/lib/libGL.a(glxcmds.o)(.text+0x2f1a): In function `glXGetMscRateOML':
<_sasha> : undefined reference to `XF86VidModeGetModeLine'
<_sasha> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<_sasha> make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<supernix> hey anyone using emacs ?
<supernix> Just curious what was so special about it and such
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's Apple
<_sasha> There's a thread about the exact same problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27576.html, but the solution offered there doesn't seem to help me
<sproingie> supernix: emacs has kwan
<supernix> ah
<supernix> what is kwan ?
* sproingie searches for it
<sproingie> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?EmacsHasQwan
<Rogue_Jedi_X> _sasha: Why don't you just apt-get it?
<sproingie> er, qwan, since it's an acronym
<sproingie> quality without a name
<teste> oi how to add more server at Konversation ?
<teste> dunno the names
<sproingie> emacs has gnus.  emacs has vm.  emacs has minesweeper, tetris, and psychoanalyze-pinhead
<_sasha> How?
<teste> yep
<sproingie> i hear it also edits text, but i think that's a scurrilous rumour
<_sasha> I'm not sure which repository to add...
<_sasha> I thought I added all of them, but mplayer doesn't appear in kynaptic
<_sasha> I added URI: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/, Distribution: hoary-extras, Section(s): main universe multiverse restricted 
<_sasha> from synaptic
<dinocore> hi
<_sasha> then hit the reload button
<dinocore> does anyone know how to enable flash for konqueror?
<_sasha> but mplayer doesn't appear anywhere (I searched for it)
<sproingie> if i google "konqueror" and "flash", am i going to find the answer?
<dinocore> well i just tried that
<dinocore> and yes and no
<dinocore> however im getting mixed answers
<dinocore> and i dont know which one to follow
<sproingie> flash in konq can tend to be unstable
<dinocore> this seems to be the best solution
<sproingie> for me it's impossible, since i run a 64bit konq
<dinocore> http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<sproingie> there ya go
<dinocore> however its talking about libflashplayer6
<sproingie> should work fine for 7
<sproingie> just change the names
<dinocore> you think?
<sproingie> sure
<sproingie> hasn't changed appreciably
<dinocore> alright ill try it
<dinocore> alright forget that
<sproingie> sorry it didn't work out
<sproingie> last i tried it on a 32bit system, it never worked either
<sproingie> then one day i fired up konq and flash was suddenly working
* sproingie shrugs
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I just installed flash in $HOME/.mozilla and clicked "Scan for New Plugins" in Konqueror and it worked
<dinocore> oh nice thats
<dinocore> how did you install flash?
<dinocore> did you use apt?
<flugh> flung open my trenchcoat
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nah, I downloaded it from macromedia's website
<coolblue> IS THERE A KUBUNTU DVD!!!!!!!!!!
<coolblue> sorry for caps but im excited!
<Razor-X> hey
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yes there is
<pax> coolblue: YES!! 
<Will__> coolblue: Did you look at the website?
<pax> coolblue: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<flugh> my kubuntu dvd works real nice for me
<Will__> because it does have DVD on the front page
<Will__> *anger*
<Razor-X> my gtk-qt never worked
<Razor-X> then suddenly started working
<Razor-X> then, after trying GTK based WMs, it broke again ;)
<twidget> Do I need an app to burn CD/DVDs?
<coolblue> wowieeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! can someone tell me where i can find a list of packages in kubu dvd? does it have proprietary stuff too? plz answer
<apokryphos> twidget: K3B is good
<apokryphos> coolblue: it doesn't, no.
<coolblue> :(.........any list of packages somewhere on the net plz?????
<apokryphos> coolblue: it has a lot of stuff from the Universe repository, as I recall. 
<twidget> k3b-i18n?
<apokryphos> you can see a lot of things under packages.ubuntu.com
<coolblue> under packages.ubuntu.com, ALL of those packages r on dvd??
<apokryphos> coolblue: http://nginyang.uvt.nl//kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.list
<caller> Hello
<apokryphos> no, not all
<caller> I hate konversation -_-
<caller> anyway
<twidget> I've installed several package like k3b-i18n just now, without ever seeing anything show up under a menu. Is that right?
<Razor-X> I use EmacsOS on top of my Kubuntu ;)
<luminerd> anyway...I'm trying to install a window decoration theme
<apokryphos> twidget: it should be under Multimedia
<luminerd> anyone know how?
<luminerd> I got a tar.bz2
<apokryphos> luminerd: still? :)
<twidget> ah, yes, it is
<luminerd> apokryphos: yea, I had to quit for like 3 hours due to lack of net connection
<Razor-X> I'm not sure if it can read those, i'ld just decompress it, and open the theme
<twidget> thanks
<luminerd> now I am on DSL that's worse than 56k so PLEASE don't make me download anything
<luminerd> lol
<apokryphos> luminerd: well, what was the problem? You were compiling, weren't you?
<luminerd> apokryphos: yea
<luminerd> wt...
<luminerd> now it works
<Razor-X> wt?
<luminerd> nvm no problems :P I'll tell you if there is one!
<luminerd> Razor-X: wt(f)
<Razor-X> oh :)
<Will__> gtk-qt is working, and cool. thanks for mentioning it
<luminerd> I just make and make install
<Razor-X> Will__: mine isn't, unfortunately
<apokryphos> luminerd: instructions on the actual process should be in an "INSTALL" file there
<Razor-X> I'm thinking because, when I _first_ installed Kubuntu god remembers when, I was too hasty and used some odd thing instead of the repos package
<luminerd> apokryphos: lol, a 'yes' would've sufficed :P
<Will__> Razor-X: what broke?
<apokryphos> luminerd: that file actually explains what you're doing, which is much better
<luminerd> apokryphos: but all I have left is make and make install :P
<Razor-X> Will__: I have no clue, really
<luminerd> apokryphos: lol nvm
<luminerd> I HATE SUDO!!!
* luminerd kills someone
<coolblue> woweeeeeeee! thx for the link! im so happyyyyyyyyyy!
<Razor-X> weird thing, I uninstalled gtk-qt, but it's still in kcontrol
<coolblue> luminerd u can easily log in as root:)
<twidget> anyway to see the /.mozilla-thunderbird/ stuff?
<Razor-X> (even though it has nothing it links to)
<twidget> nm
<apokryphos> coolblue: you shouldn't, though.
<apokryphos> luminerd: why do you hate sudo?
<luminerd> apokryphos: because su is SOOO much easier and better
<Razor-X> luminerd: ``sudo -i''
<coolblue> i know that:)
<apokryphos> luminerd: how is it easier? Logging in/out constantly is annoying
<gnunewbie> I am running kubuntu KDE 3.4.2, installed in ubuntu. I installed kubuntu-desktop, yes. My problem is... when I reboot and login again my settings from previous session are not saved, resolution of desktop, ln -s link in /dev for modem and stuff like that. I asked this yesterday but no one knew how to correct it. What should I do?
<Will__> luminerd: why?
<thoreauputic> luminerd: what's wrong with typing sudo -i to get a root shell ?
<apokryphos> using prefix of sudo is soo much easier.
<coolblue> anyones here uses Kvirc?
<Razor-X> where are the gtk-qt config files kept at?
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: get krandrtray to remember your resolution on startup
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: unless you modify your xorg.conf to display a given resolution only
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: dpkg -L gtk2-engines-gtk-qt  to see the files it installed?
<Razor-X> why is it stuck in kcontrol :(
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: what is krandrtray I don't find it in synaptic search. No I do not modify xorgconf I right click desktop and choose. Should I simple thing remove all files in home user .kde directory I am thinking some stuff got messed up when I upgraded KDE. 
<Razor-X> what controls the kcontrol module list?
<gnunewbie> how do I fix the other stuff not saving like my sudo ln -s /dev modem link? that should save if root does it why does it not?
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: no, I only said the xorg.conf modification could be an option, nevermind. KRandRTray you have installed. Though... you right-click to change your resolution? How do you manage that?
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: you make a symbolic link and it's not there when you reboot?
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: you right click on desktop and change settings
<apokryphos> oh, under display, so I see
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: yes I make symbolic link in /dev as sudo and it's gone when I reboot
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: select "apply settings on KDE startup"
<gnunewbie> very strange it not saving my settings or anything
<gnunewbie> so i should delete .kde directory?
<apokryphos> strange indeed
<apokryphos> do you shutdown tidly?
<gnunewbie> apokryphos:thank you where i find that please
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: I have no idea how kde would affect that, at all
<apokryphos> right-click -> configure desktop -> Display
<gnunewbie> I shut down easy
<gnunewbie> thank you i look for that
<apokryphos> shut down easy?
<fatbrain> Hello, is there a file-explorer that looks like norton commander? left and a right pane?
<apokryphos> fatbrain: Konqueror :)
<apokryphos> though Kommander is popular, too. 
<Razor-X> fatbrain: Krusader
<Razor-X> or Midnight Commander, if you want a command-line version
<apokryphos> damn, that's the name
<Razor-X> ;)
<apokryphos> You can do it perfectly in Konqueror.. which still makes me think why people use Krusader
<gnunewbie> why is it not saving symlink i try with sudo and it works but rebooting it not there
<apokryphos> (though, Kommander does exist - heh)
<Razor-X> woo, I think gtk-qt is working ;)
<Razor-X> apokryphos: you can?
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: are you shutting down tidily?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: yes, of course. :)
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: how do you mean tidily?
<luminerd> crap
<luminerd> gtg
<luminerd> ttyl
<luminerd> thanks for the help guys.
<Razor-X> apokryphos: how so?
* Razor-X doesen't use the GUI that much, anymore
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: KStart -> Log Out
<apokryphos> Razor-X: under Window
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: yes I log out and select turn off computer
* apokryphos growls about using Konqueror documentation :P
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: this is the only kubuntu system I have with this issue the other kubuntu systems work fine
<fatbrain> Razor-X: thanks
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: what other settings doesn't it keep?
<fatbrain> another question, is there a good ssh/scp client?
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: i try your resolution saving feature, other than that... symlink not saved, and i dont remember what other setting not saved, that must be it
<Will__> uh, ssh?
<apokryphos> fatbrain: the symbolic link is likely getting removed for some reason on startup, though I have no idea why
<fatbrain> Razor-X: Krusader was exactly the app I was looking for
<apokryphos> fatbrain: not related to KDE at all. You could ask in #ubuntu too
<apokryphos> fatbrain: erm, what's wrong with Konqueror?
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: you are reply to wrong person
<apokryphos> whoop
<Razor-X> hmmm, what's a GTK app?
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: maybe I thinking should be root user not only sudo but real root to make symlink?
<fatbrain> apokryphos: prefering some file manager over another doesnt imply that there is something wrong in Konqueor
<apokryphos> sorry fatbrain -> gnunewbie ...except last point.
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: no
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: if it not keeping symlink should it mean i be hacked?
<apokryphos> fatbrain: I know, but why would you use Krusader over Konq? Purely out of interest, I'm not attacking. 
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: no. Could be a setting somewhere or something; don't know.
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: try #ubuntu 
<Razor-X> apokryphos: ..........................
<gnunewbie> apokryphos: my friend, i thank you
<apokryphos> Razor-X: ?
<apokryphos> gnunewbie: np :)
<Razor-X> there's a whole lot more to Midnight Commander/Total Commander/Krusader than just splitting the window vertically
<apokryphos> Razor-X: ok, so what else?
<Razor-X> apokryphos: hahahaha ;)
<Razor-X> the key shortcuts
<Razor-X> the built-in viewers
<fatbrain> apokryphos: I'm using xplorer2 on my windows workstation, and I like the ability to edit on pressing F4
<Razor-X> fatbrain: you've never used Total Commander?!
<fatbrain> Krusader looks very similar to explorer2
<fatbrain> no
<Razor-X> o_O
<apokryphos> Razor-X: Konqueror being a universal viewing application would evidently be better in that area at least...
<Razor-X> apokryphos: Krusader uses the same universal points as Konqueror does
<apokryphos> gravy
<apokryphos> it can embed the same things?
<Razor-X> a whole new program wasn't created just to split a window in half ;)
<Razor-X> apokryphos: yeah :)
<apokryphos> Razor-X: I never implied that
<Razor-X> fatbrain: Total Commander is much more feature-rich, and much more akin to the original Total Commander/Midnight Commander
<Razor-X> apokryphos: that's all the Window menu allows you to do
<apokryphos> if it's for the key-shortcuts... erm, odd point, since Konqueror easily customizes shortcuts
<fatbrain> Razor-X: I don't nead feature-rich... I like xplorer2 very well
<fatbrain> you ever used xplorer2?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: I only referenced the Window as proof that you can have split windows. Few know that, surprisingly
<Razor-X> fatbrain: did I mention that Total Commander is half the footprint, and much more stable than Xplorer2? :)
<apokryphos> Krusader looks really X-ish to me, rather than KDE
<apokryphos> Razor-X: erm, krusader doesn't use kioslaves?
<fatbrain> Razor-X: http://zabkat.com/
<fatbrain> not the old Xplorer2 app, this is a new one
<Razor-X> fatbrain: what's the footprint on it?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: and, for embedding, do I have to enable an option? Doesn't seem to do it by default
<Razor-X> embedding? :)
<fatbrain> let me check
* Razor-X uses GUI very very little nowadys
<Razor-X> s/nowadys/nowadays/
<apokryphos> Razor-X: how else does it plan on being a universal viewing application? :)
<apokryphos> and no kioslaves is a huge downer, though :{
<Razor-X> the Ubuntu URW Palladio font needs to get fixed
<fatbrain> Razor-X: consumes 10mb of ram, the PE is 640kb
<Razor-X> fatbrain: o_O
<fatbrain> Razor-X: I must add that I've enabled all the "resource-hog" toggles available as well
<Razor-X> that's more RAM than my other computer came with, total
<Razor-X> (1/4th of the RAM currently in it)
<fatbrain> I'm to lazy to do a "default"-settings test
<Razor-X> Total Commander uses 2 (IIRC), an excellent app :)
<fatbrain> anyway, total commander didnt supply screenshots, so I threw the website out the window
<Razor-X> hahahahaha
<Razor-X> google ``Total Commander screenshots''
<Razor-X> :)
<fatbrain> that's no good, the publisher should provide screenshots... end-of-story :P
<Razor-X> fatbrain: you don't use CLI much, do you? :)
<fatbrain> I do
<fatbrain> hehe, making assumptions are we
<Razor-X> how much?
<fatbrain> every day
<Razor-X> how long?
<fatbrain> I don't clock the time I spend CLI-wise
<fatbrain> 2hours perhaps
<Razor-X> I almost never leave CLI :)
<fatbrain> ok
<fatbrain> ... you'r so 1999 :P
<Razor-X> wow, there's no mc in Ubuntu o_O
<Razor-X> fatbrain: I was 9 then ;)
<fatbrain> that would make you... what? 28now?
* fatbrain is no good at arithmetics
<Razor-X> no, it would make me 15 XD
<jhufnage> maybe just fatfingers
<fatbrain> Razor-X: you've tried the gui-experience right?
<Razor-X> yeah, I have
<fatbrain> you'r not one of the bonified cli-orges are ya?
<fatbrain> and your take on it?
<Razor-X> it's nice if you like the GUI, I guess
<apokryphos> CLI is great; not good for viewing images.
<Razor-X> to me, words and phrases come more intuitively, so I prefer CLI
<Razor-X> yes, I use GUI for a few things
<jhufnage> sometimes cli  is the fastest way to get things done
<fatbrain> they both have their uses
<apokryphos> Precisely.
<Razor-X> PDF Viewing, DVI Viewing, Image Viewing, and Tux Racer :)
<fatbrain> I don't prefer one over the other
<apokryphos> Ignoring either one altogether on Linux atm is a little silly
<fatbrain> Tux Racer... what the hell is that?
* fatbrain is curious
<Razor-X> it's a kickass game :)
<fatbrain> omg, super-crap on telly and I don't have the remote close at hand...
<fatbrain> this will be the end of me
<fatbrain> ffs, bbiab
<Razor-X> Face Feminization Surgery?
<Razor-X> *looks quizically at fatbrain*
<fatbrain> yeah, something like that... the pg-13 version anyway
<Razor-X> meh
<Razor-X> what does feminizing your face have to do with PG-13?
<fatbrain> not much
<fatbrain> I should have said "more pg-13"
<Razor-X> so, you need to shave, or something?
<Razor-X> or for some odd reason angularize the build of your face slightly....? XD
* Razor-X really has no clue what ffs means in this context
<fatbrain> Razor-X: for f**** sake
<fatbrain> I was cursing at mi telly
<fatbrain> I had to get up walk to it and change the channel... that took me like 15seconds
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Is that the so-called "effort" I heard so much about?
<fatbrain> yeah, it is
<fatbrain> I'm trying to build the Krusader, but I lack some requirement libs
<apokryphos> fatbrain: it's in the repositories
<apokryphos> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: (File Manager for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.51-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1671 kB, Installed size: 4464 kB
<fatbrain> apokryphos: yeah, I noticed, but I don't want the 1.51-1 version I want the 1.60
<apokryphos> ok
<fatbrain> too bad they don't update the repo straight away
<apokryphos> fatbrain: what libs are you missing?
<fatbrain> qt-mt, but I think I have it sorted now
<fatbrain> I'll soon find out if it works
<fatbrain> I'm running this shite of my laptop, so everything is running in slowmo
<apokryphos> you need the libqt3-mt-dev or something
<apokryphos> for Qt includes
<fatbrain> yes
<fatbrain> and I need KDE headers...
<fatbrain> kdebase-dev?
<apokryphos> kde-devel
<fatbrain> aha
<fatbrain> moving on to something completely different: in Konqueor, how do I enable javascript debugging for KHTML?
<fatbrain> or is there some konqueor dedicated channel on freenode+
<fatbrain> ?
<apokryphos> There is #kde but it's always a good idea to look through Configure Konqueror first :)
<fatbrain> hm, I've been browsing the settings...
<fatbrain> Ill check again
<apokryphos> javascript section -> enable debugger
<apokryphos> may want "report errors" on too
<fatbrain> sweetness
<fatbrain> how did I miss that
<fatbrain> hm... more errors
<Will__> javascript errors all the time
<fatbrain> na, the Krusader build
<apokryphos> fatbrain: no use mentioning there's errors without telling us them :)
<Will__> I wasn't talking to YOU
<Will__> <-was
<fatbrain> well, when I run make I get a "cd . && aclocal-1.9 command not found" error
<fatbrain> Will__: ofcourse you were :P
<fatbrain> of course*
<hater2win> mlaaah
<hater2win> just got off the PS2 after playing like 7 hours of madden
<fatbrain> madden... what's that?
<fatbrain> hockey?
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> football
<apokryphos> fatbrain: did you export the QTDIR and KDEDIR variables? Seems to use those, even though the latter is obsolete
<fatbrain> no, I don't know what to set them to
<apokryphos> KDEDIR is $(kde-config --prefix) which is /usr in Kubuntu. QTDIR is /usr/lib/qt3
<fatbrain> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<fatbrain> do I set them by using "set KDEDIR=/bleh/" ??
<apokryphos> no, just do export KDEDIR=/usr && export QTDIR /usr/lib/qt3
<apokryphos> then just configure --prefix=/usr
<apokryphos> new krusader looks just as bad :P
* apokryphos -> off to bed
<apokryphos> 'night everyone :)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> check this out
<hater2win> its awesome
<hater2win> my very first pop up in Linux
<hater2win> and look what it is
<hater2win> http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/6403/snapshot63cl.png
<fatbrain> apokryphos: '/usr/lib/qt3': not a valid identifier <-- got this error message when I ran the cmd line
<hater2win> fatbrain, what problem are you having?
<fatbrain> ah, nevermind, I think I found out whats wrong
<fatbrain> missing = between QTDIR and /usr/lib/qt4
<fatbrain> 3
<moshe> hello
<moshe> does anyone here have dvdrip installed?
<fatbrain> dvdrip?
<fatbrain> what's that?
<moshe> it's a perl-gtk1 frontend to transcode that's muy useful
<moshe> and I can't seem to get it installed because I don't have transcode in any of the depositories in my apt sources.list
<moshe> and I can't figure out how to get past this, no matter how much I google.
<moshe> all I find are people coming up with some really sloppy solutions that I don't want to use or I'll have problems when it's time to upgrade.
<moshe> so far, in the 6 weeks or so of running kubuntu, this is the only thing that bugs me.
<Tribune> hi... kan i use sudo app-get install koffice using terminal?
<milksteak> yes
<milksteak> should be able too
<milksteak> well
<milksteak> apt-get
<Tribune> i'll try now
<milksteak> and moshe, I've got dvdrip and transcode installed
<milksteak> could give you my sources.list
<moshe> please do
<milksteak> hold a sec
<milksteak> it's pretty much just the one that's on ubuntuguide.org
<milksteak> with one for Wine
<moshe> I copied mine straight from the ubuntu guide
<milksteak> same
<milksteak> did apt-get update?
<moshe> do I need backports and marillat enabled together?
<moshe> yes, I did
<moshe> I apt-get update practically every day just to make sure everything is up to date.
<milksteak> marillat?
<milksteak> bleh
<milksteak> I dunno
<moshe> how do you want to send me your list?
<milksteak> uh
<milksteak> I'll dcc it
<milksteak> hold on
<moshe> ok
<moshe> does anyone know how to get gtk1 apps to use smaller fonts?
<moshe> brb
<superx10> anyone have an idea what an appropriate glxgears framerate would be for a GeForce FX 5200?
<hater2win> is there a way to move only the contents of a folder, not the folder itself?
<hater2win> like lets say i have a folder with 12 pictures in it and i want to move only the pictures somewhere else
<superx10> well if the folder isnt protected, couldnt you just copy and paste them?
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> the folder i have the stuff in
<hater2win> isnt protect
<hater2win> the folder i want to copy to
<hater2win> is
<moshe> milksteak, you da man
<moshe> I don't know what the problem was.  I thought I had tried this with backports before, but now it works.
<superx10> actually hater2win, what would happen if you opened up a console, typed
<superx10> sudo konqueror
<superx10> and then copied and pasted
<superx10> cause then konqueror would have root... stuff.. you know?
<luminerd> Where are the files for KDE Splash files for Kubuntu?
<hater2win> supernix: oooooooh
<luminerd> no one around, huh?
<hater2win> buhh
<hater2win> go here
<hater2win> kde-look.org
<hater2win> and look under splash screens
<hater2win> you're bound to find it somewhere
<luminerd> hater2win: I'm there...It varies by distro though.
<hater2win> luminerd: chances are if you find a .deb package you might be able to check its install path
<luminerd> hater2win: uhh...I don't do .deb's. lol
<hater2win> lol, well that sucks...
<luminerd> hater2win: or anyone else: do you know what that thing is that happens when you mouse over the K button and can you get rid of it?  It's that thing that says: "K Menu: Click here to browse and start applications"
<hater2win> uhhh
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> right click panel > configure
<hater2win> you have to disable tool tips
<seth_k> appearance tab
<hater2win> in the config panel
<seth_k> uncheck Enable icon mouseover effects
<luminerd> thanks!!!
<luminerd> do you guys know how to change my K-Menu's icon?
<seth_k> sure
<luminerd> willing to tell me?
<luminerd> lol
<seth_k> typing :P
<seth_k>  /usr/share/icons/<theme>/apps/48x48/kmenu.png
<seth_k> replace 48x48 with the icon size you want to change
<seth_k> and <theme> with the theme you're using
<luminerd> ah, ok, thought you were just saying "sure I know"
<luminerd> lol
<seth_k> oops, and swap "apps" and "48x48"
<seth_k> so it's 48x48/apps/
<luminerd> thanks
<luminerd> :D
<luminerd> seth_k: hmmm
<luminerd> my theme's not there
<seth_k> check ~/.icons then
<luminerd> seth_k: doesn't exist
<seth_k> double hmmm
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> ~/.kde/share/icons ?
<luminerd> seth_k: that's it :D
<luminerd> so it uses the 48x48 one for the k menu?
<seth_k> luminerd, it depends on what your panel size is set at
<seth_k> but usually 48x48
<luminerd> I see
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> thanks
<luminerd> seth_k: does gimp have a pakcage
<luminerd> ?
<seth_k> or maybe Kubuntu default is 32x32? change them all :P
<seth_k> !info gimp
<luminerd> like apt-get or w/e?
<luminerd> heh ok
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.8-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2912 kB, Installed size: 7888 kB
<luminerd> cool
<luminerd> thanks
<luminerd> dang this install will take ages on this speed
<hater2win> luminerd: sudo apt-get install gimp
<hater2win> thats all i did
<luminerd> seth_k: if I put a image that is bigger than 48 wide will there be issues?
<luminerd> I'd like to make a wide image
<seth_k> luminerd, for the K menu it should resize automagically, but i've never tried with a non-square image
<seth_k> just make sure and cp kmenu.png kmenu.png.bak
<seth_k> :P
<luminerd> seth_k: eh, ok
<hater2win> does anybody know how to make icon themes?
<hater2win> like, if i created icons
<hater2win> how would i make them into a theme?
<hater2win> or not make them into a theme
<hater2win> but use them to make a theme
<seth_k> look at the index.theme file of any theme
<seth_k> you'll see how they're structured
<seth_k> basically it's all in the filesystem structure
<seth_k> and then a bit of index.theme magic
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> interesting
<luminerd> Is there a way to make the buttons on the taskbar bigger?  as it is there are three per column, I'd rather have two per column and have them larger...they are so thin.
<luminerd> Is there a way to make the buttons on the taskbar bigger?  as it is there are three per column, I'd rather have two per column and have them larger...they are so thin.
<luminerd> oops
<luminerd> sorry
<hater2win> heh
<luminerd> so?
<luminerd> nobody knows? :(
<hater2win> oh
<hater2win> uhh
<hater2win> you mean like
<hater2win> oh
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> no
<hater2win> let me check
<luminerd> heh
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> thank you
<luminerd> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0.1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> im not finding anything
<hater2win> im sure it can be done though
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> I'll ask when more people are here
<luminerd> I have used KDE with a lot of different distros, and I've never seen the buttons so small as with kubuntu.  I can barely read the text, and worse, OLD PEOPLE will be using these pcs!
<luminerd> lol
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> if you go to tthe control center
<hater2win> and then hit
<hater2win> "Look and feel"
<hater2win> hit font
<hater2win> and then
<hater2win> it will give you an option to increase the size of the Taskbar font
<sirukin> old people need to buy some fucking glasses then.
<hater2win> even change the entire font
<hater2win> that might change the size of each button as well
<luminerd> sirukin: consider yourself ignored, you ageist animal.
<sirukin> good.
<luminerd> thanks hater2win where is this in the control center?
<hater2win> Appearance & Themes > Fonts > Taskbar Font
<arcanistherogue> hey guys, how do i make it so that icons on the desktop and in konqueror need to be double clicked?
<luminerd> Haha, that was my next question arcanistherogue 
<luminerd> Yes I'd like to know as well
<hater2win> lol
<arcanistherogue> :D
<hater2win> let me check on that
<arcanistherogue> well i just reformatted
<arcanistherogue> and i forgot how O_o
<hater2win> did that solution work for you luminerd ???
<luminerd> hater2win, to which what?
<hater2win> taskbar font
<luminerd> hater2win, oh, whereabouts is it?  Can't find ti
<luminerd> it, even
<hater2win> Hit the "start" button
<hater2win> then go to Control Center
<hater2win> then click Appearance and Themes
<hater2win> then Fonts
<hater2win> and you can see where it has the option to change the taskbar font
<oneman> howdy
<luminerd> hater2win, oh, appearance and themes
<luminerd> thanks
<oneman> i got a fresh install, if I want all the dev stuff so i can compile things, what do i need to apt-get ?
<luminerd> hater2win, oh wow...made the font huge and now the font overlaps the other buttons >_<
<luminerd> the buttons are still small though
<hater2win> luminerd: lol, that sucks, i had a feeling that might happen too =/
<luminerd> dang
<luminerd> kde's kinda buggy for the most popular wm
<luminerd> lol
<arcanistherogue> i thought gnome was
<arcanistherogue> and i love KDE
<arcanistherogue> :D
* luminerd dislikes kde, gnome, twm, flux, and everything anyone has ever heard of
* arcanistherogue wonders why <_<
<luminerd> I just don't like them
<luminerd> they are too...err, windowsy
<luminerd> I don't like the idea of a taskbar
<hater2win> arcanistherogue: i found your way to change the way things open
<luminerd> I like utilizing my pageflipping and virtual desktops
<arcanistherogue> sweet!
<arcanistherogue> how now brown cow?
<hater2win> arcanistherogue: Go the the "Start Meny" then go to control center. Open up the PERIPHERALS menu and then click MOUSE. When you do that, where it says "Icons" a little but down, change it to "Double-click to open files/folders"
<hater2win> menu*
<hater2win> lol
<arcanistherogue> :D thanks alot dude!
<luminerd> w00t!!!
<luminerd> yes thanks
<hater2win> np np
<arcanistherogue> its like christmas in july.
<hater2win> lol
<arcanistherogue> and what was that command to enable root, and set a root password?
<arcanistherogue> wasnt it like sudo passwd root?
<luminerd> wtc
<hater2win> yes
<luminerd> my little rollover came back
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> yeah, it works :D
<arcanistherogue> hey dude, i have a question with firefos
<arcanistherogue> I have installed 1.0.6 many times
<arcanistherogue> but whenever i close the firefox windows
<arcanistherogue> *window
<arcanistherogue> then i open a new one via KMenu>Internet>Firefox
<arcanistherogue> it is 1.0.2, the one that comes with the base ubuntu instal..
<arcanistherogue> whats up with that?
<hater2win> when you install firefox manually, it doesnt go into the window by itself
<hater2win> basically
<arcanistherogue> oh
<hater2win> you have 2 installations of it on your computer
<arcanistherogue> oh poo
<arcanistherogue> how do i replace the kmenu one
<luminerd> how do you get rid of that horrible thing that shows up when you mouse over the K menu again?
<arcanistherogue> ITS NOT HORRIBLE O_O
<arcanistherogue> its bueatiful :D
<arcanistherogue> its all scrolly... and kdey....
<luminerd> O_o
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<hater2win> arcanistherogue: is you know where you installed it to you can right click on the current firefox icon you have and hit "EDit ITem" and change the path to firefox
* luminerd eye twitches
<hater2win> luminerd: earlier, that guy told you wrong i think
<hater2win> who was it?
<arcanistherogue> k
<hater2win> steh
<hater2win> seth
<luminerd> hater2win, dont remember, sorry, don't have my queue since I switched clients
<arcanistherogue> work path?
<hater2win> luminerd: right click on the task bar and hit CONFIGURE PANEL
<hater2win> go to the APPEARANCE tab
<luminerd> oh yea!
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> thanks
<hater2win> and uncheck "Enable Icon" and "Show Toolstips"
<luminerd> I wonder how that got reenabled
<luminerd> what are tooltips?
<hater2win> those things you hate =)
<luminerd> ah
<hater2win> arcanistherogue: no not work path
* luminerd kills and murders and destroys and obliderates
<hater2win> where it says "Command"
<arcanistherogue> eh....i went to the one in kmenu, right clicked > edit item... 
<hater2win> if there is anything in work path, delete it
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> oh yeah, and how do i get it to play mp3s again?
<arcanistherogue> apt get install win32codecs?
<hater2win> !info win32codecs
<arcanistherogue> i think i got it, w32codecs
<arcanistherogue> k
<hater2win> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: (win32 binary codecs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 1:20050216-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 12869 kB, Installed size: 31008 kB
<luminerd> bleh
<arcanistherogue> hmmm... what do you guys think the best P2P client is for linux/ubuntu?   I use LimeWire, but are there better ones?
<hater2win> *shrug* i just use torrents for everything
<arcanistherogue> meh.
<arcanistherogue> to each man his own.
<hater2win> indeed indeed
<hater2win> http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5549/snapshot58up.png
<arcanistherogue> fuck....i dont think this has mp3 codecs, it keeps jumping through my playlists until it hits the end...
* hater2win 's desktop ^^
<arcanistherogue> :D
<arcanistherogue> aw
<arcanistherogue> that little tux
<arcanistherogue> is cute as hell
<hater2win> lol yeah
<arcanistherogue> hes just a cute little bugger.
<arcanistherogue> i made a glossy tux avatar like that
<arcanistherogue> like that gentoo tux
<hater2win> heh yeah
<arcanistherogue> do you have a link to that wallpaper?
<hater2win> let me find it
<hater2win> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21501
<arcanistherogue> nice.
<fatbrain> what gtk theme should I use?
<hater2win> fatbrain: *shrug*
<hater2win> kde-looks.org
<hater2win> err
<hater2win> http://www.kde-look.org
<fatbrain> if I have some package installed that have unmet dependencies, any way to fix that?
<seth_k|away> install the deps?
<fatbrain> how?
<hater2win> which ones are missing?
<fatbrain> libc6
<fatbrain> among other
<fatbrain> s
<hater2win> how many others?
<hater2win> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 (hoary), Packaged size: 4708 kB, Installed size: 15416 kB
<pax> <brag> http://ninux.net/files/foo1.png </brag>
<hater2win> try sudo apt-get install libc6
<fatbrain> doesn't work, , that's when I get the error message
<hater2win> hmm
<fatbrain> I'll just remove the package with the unmet dependencies
<luminerd> gtg bye thanks for all help
<fatbrain> kde-look should update their internet-connection, alteast so it's beyond 56k. The website is slow as hell now
<hater2win> works fine for me...
<fatbrain> it's not superslow?
<hater2win> no..
<fatbrain> how gay
<fatbrain> kde-look has always been slow for me
<fatbrain> and I don't know why
<c0rrupt_> oohk .. anyone alive
<c0rrupt_> can someone name a good ftp server
<thoreauputic> c0rrupt_: pure-ftpd is simple and seems to work well
<pax> apt-cache search ftp server
<c0rrupt_> just installed wu-ftp
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<pax> good choice.
<c0rrupt_> :-D
<thoreauputic> pure-ftp also has a GUI administration front end called pureadmin
<pax> what ver you installed?
<c0rrupt_> gona root me?
<thoreauputic> pax: was that for c0rrupt_ 
<pax> yes thoreauputic, no c0rrupt_ 
<thoreauputic> c0rrupt_: yeah we are all black hats in here *grin* 
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> the latest..
<c0rrupt_> i hope
<c0rrupt_> ;x
<pax> yeah check http://www.wu-ftpd.org/ to make sure you're up-to-date
<hater2win> ok, what exactly is the kicker
<hater2win> is it the "system tray" kind of thing
<hater2win> or wtf
<hater2win> i hear people talk about it likes its magic or something and i wanna know wtf its alla bout
<c0rrupt_> all of it
<c0rrupt_> it is magic
<c0rrupt_> linux is magic
<hater2win> so
<hater2win> its the taskbar then?
<hater2win> thats what the kicker is
<c0rrupt_> yea
<coolblue> hi how do i rstore home settings?
<coolblue> hi how do i restore home settings?
<hater2win> RTFM!
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> kidding
<hater2win> kidding
<hater2win> coolblue: what do you mean restore?
<coolblue> i mean while reinstalling kubuntu, i made a backup of home, reinstalled kubuntu, formatted home, now i want my firefox & konq data to come back, is this possible?
<coolblue> yes???
<ms12> how did youb back up
<hater2win> yeh, how did you back it up
<coolblue> i copied entire home to a seperate part..
<coolblue> partition
<coolblue> yes??
<ms12> mm it might
<ms12> depends if you copied all hidden files?
<coolblue> yes i can see ALL hidden files there.
<coolblue> its possible:)
<ms12> use the same user name
<coolblue> same
<ms12> with same permissions
<ms12> and it will work
<coolblue> ??
<coolblue> same permissions?? how do i set that?
<hater2win> same user with same permissions
<hater2win> read/right/executre
<hater2win> did you ever change them?
<ms12> if you used the default then you are safe
<coolblue> nope...i dont think..i just created my own user as i always do....
<coolblue> same username everytime
<hater2win> oh, then yeah should be a easy copy over
<coolblue> no other users
<hater2win> drag/drop? lol
<coolblue> should i overwrite?
<ms12> i do not know though if you should do that while you are the same user?
<coolblue> yeah same user....
<ms12> i would recommend you make a new user give him permissions then do the copy
<coolblue> ok i'll see.....thanx:)
<coolblue> one more thing....i made a new user just now....
<ms12> make him adminstrator
<ms12> will make your life easier then you can remove him later
<coolblue> and when i login with that user...i can see my own files.but when i login as myself i cant see my own files!
<hater2win> did you change the permissions for "that" user
<coolblue> no....i created him with kuser
<coolblue> i mean i created new user...say x..i login as x..i can see & write my coolblue files..ok...then i login as coolblue...and i cant even see x"s files!
<hussam> Is it currently safe to upgrade to Breezy? is there anything I have to exit like xorg.conf as well?
<hussam> sorry I meant edit*
<coolblue> anyone used kubuntu dvd here???????/
<coolblue> i don't think u need to edit xorg.conf hussam
<hussam> but it is currently safe to upgrade? how stable is breezy now?
<ms12> hussam log in to ubuntu room
<hussam> ok
<ms12> it say there do not use breezy yet
<ms12> last time i heared x is still broken
<hussam> is it still broken?
<ms12> hussam do not rush to upgrades wait till it is tested and proven stable
<hussam> ms12: I'm trying to think ahead. October will not be a good time for me to upgrade. I'll wait till the end of this month and upgrade.
<hussam> should be stable by the end of this month I presume.
<ms12> you can always upgrade hussam do not risk a good operating sys till it is tested
<TN> hello, how can I find my UID and GID?
<bigGrim> hi... can install kubuntu from the livecd after first testing with my system?
<hussam> ms12: the thing is that I have a slow connection and when College starts in October, I won't have time to upgrade. September would be really better for me. If I don't get that over in September, I'll have to put off the upgrade till January.
<hater2win> bigGrim: you can't install from the live cd. need the install cd
<ms12> i see your point then good luck then my friend
<hussam> ms12: I wish the Brezzy Kubuntu DVD would available for download from ftp. It would really help me if they did that.
<ms12> hussam when you install breezy just add the repos
<ms12> and then type sudo aptitude update
<ms12> and sudo aptitude upgrade-dist i thinki
<ms12> i have to look it up
<ms12> sudo dist-upgrade
<ms12> you do not need to download the whole dvd
<gnunewbie> hi I have fonts resizing themselves in k start button menu, tips randomly starting and not starting upon load of konsole, settings not saving on reboot, and /dev symlink to modem not saved after reboot, what should I do
<gnunewbie> is this a kubuntu help channel?
<ms12> gnunewbie you post your question if some one can help they will my friend
<ms12> otherwise just assume no one know
<ms12> try the wiki it might be a bug and you might find a solution there
<gnunewbie> okie
<gnunewbie> thank you
<EvanCarroll> I just upgraded to breezy and took notice to the fact that glxgears is missing
<hater2win> gixgears?
<EvanCarroll> are they in another pkg? i need glxinfo
<hater2win> !info gixgears
<hater2win> err
<EvanCarroll> gLxgears
<EvanCarroll> !info glxgears
<hater2win> !info gl_xgears
<hater2win> LOL
<EvanCarroll> hrm stupid infobot
<hater2win> man... im sleepy
<EvanCarroll> it usually comes with X
<EvanCarroll> /x11r6/bin
<lindsay> hello does anyone know any repositories for extra packages?
<milksteak> ubuntuguide.org has a good list
<lindsay> thanks
<equex> what do i do if i need to use konqueror as root? when i try, it complains about ksocket_equex is not uid 0 etc..i got tons of files i need to move manually as root.
<markc> which .gtkrc files would openoffice2 use to determine the menu font size ?
<verwilst> equex: kdesu konqueror?
<equex> verwilst: oh right, coulda done that i suppose. i ended up just chmodding the stuff anyway
<verwilst> :p
<seaLne> anyone use kdevelop?
<seaLne> in breezy it dosen't give me a list of licenses to choose from
<n> Anybody here got a USB scanner working under kubuntu?
<hussam> Riddell: Will a preview release of Kubuntu-Breezy be released in September or is that only for Ubuntu-Breezy?
<hettar> is breezy usable yet  ?
<hussam> hettar: I'm being told it won't be stable at least enough till the end of this month,
<hettar> hmmm
<hettar> thanks
<PieD> hettar: you can install breezy
<PieD> I installed it in qemu a few days ago
<PieD> the problems I saw :
<PieD> 1- KDE can't be started from kdm
<PieD> 2- the Ctrl-Alt-F* shortcuts won't work
<hettar> I'll wait a bit longer before trying it. I don't really feel like stuffing around getting things to work
<hussam> PieD: how did you obtain breezy? link
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<PieD> I downloaded a "daily build"
<hussam> PieD: from where?
<PieD> please wait !
<PieD> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<hussam> PieD: is that a ubuntu or kubuntu cd?
<PieD> look at the URL : kubuntu
<hussam> oh sorry, my bad
<hussam> it says not all packages are installable http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/report.html
<PieD> yes
<PieD> two days ago, there were less problematic packages
<hussam> When breezy is out, can I download the cd, add the cdrom as apt source, and upgrade?
<PieD> that's stupid
<PieD> add the servers as apt sources
<PieD> that'll be faster !
<nikkia> pied, the ctrl-alt-F? thing is a configurable option in all of the *dm login managers, it used to be the default, but somewhere along the line everyone started allowing console logins
<nikkia> perhaps because, the reason i remember that, is if you were trying to get xdm working back in the early days, and messed up, it was a royal PITA to fix it :)
<PieD> nikkia: that didn't work any longer in my breezy :/ but there is nothing related to the dm !
<PieD> when I launched X without dm, ctrl-alt-F? didn't work too
<nikkia> i have a vague recollection of having a PAM problem with gdm stuffing me up for the same reason - couldn't c-a-f1 to a console, and couldn't c-a-backspace to kill X :)
<PieD> I could do c-a-back
<nikkia> pied, hmm, it might be disabled in X then, there's an option in there to disable it too
<PieD> don't worry, it was only in qemu :)
<nikkia> does ctrl-alt-F? work in qemu normally?
<PieD> yes
<PieD> using the sendkey qemu command
<nikkia> ok, just wondering - never used it for running linux (only OSX :)
<PieD> OS X works in qemu yet ?
<nikkia> yeah, sort of
<nikkia> not as well as pearpc tho
<nikkia> the 'virtualised' qemu is actually a special case of qemu, normally qemu *emulates* cpus, and it does a whole handful, including PPC
<PieD> nikkia: I know that
<PieD> but on the qemu website, OS X is mentionned as not working
<nikkia> pied, it works, vaguely, its not enough to work well yet
<PieD> ok
<nikkia> pied, mostly graphic card stuff, iirc
<PieD> their graphic card emulation isn't perfect :/
<nikkia> as i said, pearpc works better for OSX
<PieD> it'd be fine from it to support 3D
<nikkia> but pearpc is specialised, so i'd sort of expect that
<PieD> qemu with kqemu is "specialized" too :)
<nikkia> ah, i see why i think they said its not supported...
<nikkia> it says there is an error in the cdrom detection
<nikkia> i used a pre-installed HD image, so thats probably why i had it 'working'
<PieD> ok
<_flo> hi all
<PieD> hi
<_flo> there was a config file where one could set if the kdesu (kcmshell?) shall use sudo or su. Can someone pls tell me which one it was (yes I WANT su ;)...
<zakili> hi to all ...
<hussam> _flo: I'm looking for this as well
<zakili> is there anybody  with sony vaio ??
<zakili> is there anybody with sony vaio ??
<PieD> not me
<PieD> not me
<_flo> hussam: someone allready told me... but I forgot it :(. When I got it I'll remeber to tell ya...
<hussam> _flo: thanks, I'd appreciate that
<hussam> _flo: is it something under /etc/kde3 ?
<_flo> hussam: dunno. thought it was somewhere in ~/.kde
<hussam> _flo: Oh, I was looking for a system wide config
<linkin> hello
<linkin> I've the following problem with ubuntu
<linkin> kubuntu... sorry
<linkin> after: apt-get install azureus he tells me that the following packages are damaged:
<linkin> it's can't be installed
<linkin> libcommons-cli-java
<linkin> and: libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<_buz> theres azureus in the repositories?
<_buz> ?
<linkin> yes
<linkin> ^^
<linkin> but you need java first
<linkin> (sun-j2re1.5)
<_buz> best to get it from java.sun.com and install it by hand
<_buz> then use azureus.tar from the azureus site
<_buz> also i cant find azureus in synaptic ;)
<hussam> _flo: I'll ask in the forums
<_flo> _buz: Is there no java packager in kubuntu (like in debian)? I would prefer that...
<_buz> there isnt
<linkin> _buz: there is an package called: azureus
<_buz> i cant find it here
<_buz> and i have universe and multiverse active
<linkin> I've installed: java version "1.5.0_04"
<linkin> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05)
<linkin> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_04-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<linkin> i think it's installed correctly
<linkin> is there any commandline, to install the package from apt-get anyway?
<linkin> (with or not with errors?)
<_flo> _buz: There is at least a package called "java-package" in multiverse :D. I would prefer using that instead conterminating my fine kubuntu system with tarballs. ;)
<linkin> I've installed it...
<linkin> (only 16kbs... :P)
<linkin> but i will get the same message
<linkin> (with tryn: apt-get install azureus)
<seaLne> java-package is for creating packages of java
<_flo> seaLne: right.. nobody told something else
<seaLne> you do make-jpkg <jdk-installer-you-downloaded>
<_flo> seaLne: You told me? Thx, dude, but I allready know. Better tell me how to convince kdesu to use su instead of sudo :P.
<linkin> he...
<linkin> it works :P
<znh>  hmm.. when I am starting a program, a blinking icon of the starting program blinks near my cursor - How to remove this?
<_buz> is there any good utility to make screen capture flash movies?
<znh> _buz, have you tried The Gimp?
<_buz> since when does that do something like that
<_buz> i mean a movie of whats happening on my screen
<znh> Hmm yes
<znh> hm don't know
<_buz> there must be
<_buz> ive seen such movies ;)
<_buz> mhh maybe i could somehow dump a vnc stream ;)
<hussam> _flo: did you find anything out regarding kdesu?
<_buz> mhh whats wrong with kdesu
<_flo> hussam: no not really...
<hussam> _buz: we're looking for a way to make it use su instead of sudo
<_flo> _buz: I would like it to use su instead of sudo like in any other distro ;)
<_buz> compile the original source yourself ;)
<hussam> oh is it hardcoded? I thought it was in some config file
<_buz> ah i wouldnt really know
<_buz> just talking out of my ass really
<_flo> _buz: I know that kdesu is patched in kubuntu for using sudo but u can set it back in some config file... 
<equex> how do i disable single click file handling in konqueror
<_flo> _buz: somone here told me some time ago but I forgot which one it was..
* _flo wonders why kubuntu developers didn't patch the name too... e.g. to kdesudo ;)
<_buz> kusudo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey, could somebody help me set up a connection between me and a shared printer on a Windows machine?
<Will__> all files will have k in front of them in kubuntu. kand kwhen kwe ktalk kwe kwill ktalk klike kthis
<jjesse> Rogue_Jedi_X: did you get your issue solved?
<jjesse> is it a network printer on a print server or is it just a shared printer
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just a shared printer and no, it's still giving me lip
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_X: what Windows?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> XP
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can either connect to it as a shared Windows printer or share the printer using printing services for UNIX then connect as a UNIX shared printer
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've been trying to do the first and it sends out the test page okay, but it doesn't print
<Rogue_Jedi_X> When I look at the Windows machine I see it has a 3,48 MB page queued up, but only received the first 64 kB
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How do I do the latter?
<Kamping_Kaiser> add it in using add-remove programs and the add components option
<Rogue_Jedi_X> "Other Network File and Print Services" <- That it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't use Windows ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> only know anything about this because i tried to set my mates up... not sure how we got it to go exactly
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Me neither, but my whole family does x_x
<Kamping_Kaiser> just sort of know how to get it going
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's installing now. I should start praying, huh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not yet :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> make your sacrifce first 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm fresh out of virgins, though
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> make do with an Ubuntu cd 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Okay, it installed. Now, how do I share it using INUX printing services?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *UNIX
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Great. The stress has gone in to my typing skk1llz
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh share it using UNIX IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope UNIX is what we used not smb :$
<arslan> trke bilen yoktur sanrm
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, so far, no good
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_X: have you installed the printer on the Ubuntu box right?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I rebooted the windows machine, I'll see if that will help
<George`> hello
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hi George
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi George
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, I'm trying to set it up on Kubuntu
<George`> im trying to make a dual boot, winXP and kubuntu
<George`> and im using partition magic 8 to make a new partition
<nikkia> argh! OOS on /home
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o 
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` cool ok
<George`> should i format to ext2 using partition magic or leave that to the kubuntu installation ?
<nikkia> george, i wouldnt trust PM's ext2 format, but thats me
<George`> ext2 or ext3?
<George> hrmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` use kubuntus format
<nikkia> i'd use ext3, and let linux itself do it
<George> STOP CONFUSING ME
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't use PM
<George`> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol George
<nikkia> PM probably uses a 10 year old ext2 standard that lacks user attributes and stuff :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<George`> so i will just resize a winXP partition to make space for kubuntu 
<George`> whats the ideal size for a kubuntu installation ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` at least 2GB
<Kamping_Kaiser> preferably more
<George`> yea 
<George`> how much more ?
* Rogue_Jedi_X queues up a song to match his current mood: Queen - I'm Going Slightly Mad
<buz> maybe 5-10GB
<George`> cool
<buz> mine is about 4GB now
<buz> without data of course
<George`> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` my main parittion is 10G, but i have lots of stuff bound in from other hard drives
<George`> so i choose ext3 in the installation instead of ext2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i include everything i nearly have 30GB of data on my home
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<George`> ok, one more thing
<George`> will i be able from kubuntu to see a partition under NTFS ?
<George`> its just data
<nikkia> George: read-only, yes
<George`> hmm..
<George`> so i wont be able to change the a txt lets say ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` you can also get something to let you *read only* your Linux parition from Windows
<George`> how bout copying to the kubuntu data partition, and then manipulating ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's oks
<George`> thats possible ?
<George`> ok cool :D
<George`> thnx 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<George`> hmmmm
<George`> more probs
<George`> any1
<George`> hello ??
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aw screw it, I'll print by hand!
<George`> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> George`?
<George`> parition magic makes me choose a file system type for the new partition
<George`> what i do ?
<George`> :S
<Rogue_Jedi_X> If it's for Windows, go NTFS
<Kamping_Kaiser> use ext2 and format it from the installer
<George`> ok :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` remember to leave space for swap
<jjesse> do you want to be able to share windows and linux stuff fat32
<Kamping_Kaiser> *must have swap*
<George`> and where to i install LILO ?
<nikkia> lilo? dear god no!
<George`> w00t ?
<George`> so what ?
<nikkia> why do people still insist on using that POS ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek!
<seaLne> lilo isn't that bad but you will find grub easier
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` grub is default
<George`> grub easuer?
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't change !
<nikkia> seaLne: lilo IS that bad
<George`> ok ok chill guys ill install grub
<seaLne> nikkia: lilo is fine
<George`> ok where do i install grub ?
<nikkia> seaLne: any boot manager where you can make your system unbootable by installing a new kernel and forgetting ONE step is hideous
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` it does it for you
<seaLne> it might prompt you if you want to install it in the mbr which you do
<George`> ok can some1 explain me why in linux we have swap and the other two ?
<George`> so i install it in mbr?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<George`> k
<George`> ok can some1 explain me why in linux we have swap and the other two ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> We're l33t that way
<nikkia> george 'other two' ?
<George`> dont remember their names
<Kamping_Kaiser> George` swap is like virtual memory, and ext2 and 3 are filesystems
<George`> in the installation u choose 3 partitions
<seaLne> windows has swap aswell but it uses a file instead of a partition for it
<Kamping_Kaiser>  like ntfs and fat32 and fat 16 and msdos etc
<George`> hmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> Windows NT uses a page file
<seaLne> same difference
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is a difference, but i cant remember exactly
<George`> does any of u does c++ under linux ?
<nikkia> George: yes
<George`> is it better than compilin under winxp ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gcc was written properly ;)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: erm, no, it wasn't, not the first 3 times :P
<George`> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> well, v3 (egcs) wasn't too bad, but was still limited in a lot of ways
<George`> so its better?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: its important to remember that gcc has had 3 'written from scratch' versions
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* i don't have first hand experiance. just my mate said it pawned MicroSoft compiler
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: yeh true
<George`> hmmm ok
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: 1.x->2.0 was a complete rewrite, then there was the gcc/egcs branch at 2.95, (egcs became 3.x and 'gcc' was ditched), then the 4.x rewrites to allow for better optimisations
<George`> my code is written to be compiled under winxp, will i need to change to be compiled under linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<nikkia> George: it depends on what your code does
<George`> OpenGL
<George`> graphics engine
<George`> C/C++/OpenGL
<nikkia> George: OpenGL stuff will need some minor tweaks, and some support code changed, most likely, nothing really major like a rewrite
<George`> im using glut for opengl
<nikkia> linux has glut too
<George`> by default ?
<nikkia> probably not
<George`> :(
<George`> ok thnx again :D
<nikkia> it should be easy enough to install it though
<flo> does anyone know where to get k3b 0.12.3 for kubuntu?
<hussam> does libimlib2 come installed in Kubuntu by default?
<hussam> flo: I don't think it compiles in hoary
<nikkia> hussam, huh?
<nikkia> flo, its in backports,
<hussam> nikkia: 0.11.24 is in backports
<nikkia> oh, might not be 0.12.3 tho *shrug*
<nikkia> hussam, ah
<flo> nikkia: is backports a special section? Or do you mean backports.org (I'm a debian user ;)?
<flo> oh
<hussam> flo: it's a extra repository for ubuntu.
<PieD> since kubuntu is THE KDE distribution, are kubuntu packages for KDE 3.5 alpha1 available ?
* flo needs k3b for eMovix, which is not recognized by 0.11.24 correctly but by 0.12.3 :(
<hussam> flo: if you use debian, k3b 0.12.x should probably be in debian unstable.
<flo> hussam: Indeed it is.. and i use it on my over-pinned-stable/testing/unstable box... but this here is KUBUNTU ;)
<flo> hussam: I tried to install it but then apt wants to remove ubuntu-base... 
<hussam> flo: if you're a debian user, you shouldn't be mixing repositories
<flo> hussam: maybe I should switch back to debian, there my kdesu also works as expected ;)
<hussam> I tried compiling it from source but it would not compile on my Kubutnu.
<flo> hussam: I did not mix kubuntu with debian.... but for my debian box I use pinning and everything is mixed up, but at least it works!
<hussam> flo: ok I see
<hussam> yeah this kdesu using sudo instead of su is terrible. it's the only thing I dislike about Kubuntu
<apokryphos> hussam: err, why exactly?
<apokryphos> hussam: makes sense that it should use sudo considering ubuntu doesn't even come with su enabled by default
<hussam> apokryphos: it won't let me run a program as another regular user.
<nikkia> hussam: hmm, i don't see why not, sudo can do that
<flo> hussam: hmm, for me it's the same. I think it's the developer's right to make such a design dession but at least they should give one the possibility to switch back.
<hussam> in "run command", I can't run a program as another user.
<apokryphos> hussam: that's a bug, then; not a downfall of it using the sudo model
<hussam> apokryphos: yes, but I can run a program as another regular user using my pawword. Try it.
<apokryphos> hussam: that's because you have sudo power, I guess
<hussam> apokryphos: Also if you login as regular user who is not an sudoer, you can't run programs as other regular users.
<apokryphos> Are you sure? Don't really wanna test it now, may later
<nikkia> hussam, then you need to configure /etc/sudoers :P
<hussam> yep, I 've tried it on my PC
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, he's right, if the login has no sudoer rights, then it won't allow it, its up to him to configure sudoers to allow each user to run programs as root/other-users
<nikkia> i wouldn't say it was 'wrong' its just the sudo way
<hussam> exactly non sudoers can't run programs as other regular users.
<apokryphos> hussam: nikkia is saying that they *can* if you edit the file accordingly
<nikkia> hussam, which is exactly the point of sudo, it offers fine grained control over who can do what
<hussam> apokryphos: what if I don't want a user to be able to run root applications using his password, but I still want him to be able to run programs as other regular users?
<nikkia> hussam, with 'su', anyone can do anything, conversely, if they need to do *something* they need to know the password :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: any idea of what to use to calculate the size of a folder in CLI?
<nikkia> hussam, you can do that, easily, with sudoers
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'du -h'
<apokryphos> nice, thanks. :)
<nikkia> hussam: moreover, sudoers lets you control *which* apps a given user can run, and as *who*
<nikkia> ie, if i want user 'joe' to be able to run cdrecord as root, kmail as 'bob', and nothing else, i can do it
<flo> hussam: I could definitely set an option in some config file on my father's powerbook g3 which runs kubuntu to make kdesu to use su again. If he comes back from work I'll call him and find out..
<nikkia> i could NOT do that with su
<hussam> flo: yeah ok thank you, I'd really appreciate that.
<flo> nikkia: Hmm I guess it's not about which approach is better... but to which one you are used to work with. And I WANT su :D.
<nikkia> hussam: the sudoers entry for that particular configuration would be 'joe  ALL = (root) cdrecord, (bob) kmail'
<hussam> nikkia: I'm checking out /etc/sudoers
<nikkia> flo, no, sudo is inarguably better
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> flo, there's no logical argument for su being better
<flo> nikkia: Excedpt that I'm a huming being (ubuntu) and are used to to some things in certain ways... you be as spocky as you wanr about that...
<nikkia> flo, so configure sudo to act like su, and stop being picky :)
<flo> nikkia: I would, but I don
<flo> nikkia: ..know how
<nikkia> flo, set the option 'targetpw', and setup a rule for 'Defaults ALL=(ALL)  ALL'
<nikkia> that way, sudo should act pretty much exactly like su
<hussam> nikkia: wait how do I do that?
<apokryphos> hussam: there's more advantages of sticking with sudo, though, even if you think it's inconvenient at first
<apokryphos> I liked it from the get-go though; much quicker than typing su -c "foo"
<nikkia> hussam, read sudoers, its all in there
<EasterSunshine> sudo is mad cool
<nikkia> hussam, the 'targetpw' flag is the key to making sudo act like su
<nikkia> (ie, the target user's password is used, rather than the source user's password)
<nikkia> of course, understanding the sudoers file is likely to make you come to an understanding of why it is better :P
<hussam> nikkia: :(
<nikkia> the problem with 'su' is that it invariably leads you into setting programs setuid root to 'work around' not wanting to give everyone the root password
<nikkia> and setuid binaries are almost as evil as everyone on your system knowing the root password
<hussam> well not every user needs to be able to run applications are root. just the person who maintains or updates the machine.
<nikkia> hussam, yes, thats why the default kubuntu sudo rule is '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<nikkia> ie, only members of the admin group can 'do anything as root'
<nikkia> hussam, and i would argue that *everyone* needs to be able to run SOME apps as root
<buz> thankfully i'm the only user ;)
<hussam> Well in reality, they shouldn't have too. and I share this machine with at least one family member.
<nikkia> hussam, try running GNU screen without it being setuid root :P
<hussam> what's GNU screen?
<nikkia> hussam: a console session thing, much like konsole's tabs, but it works in any terminal app or on the console
<nikkia> its very useful, its the easiest way to do a 'screenshot' of a text program, and its the easiest way to run apps that need a long runtime, where you don't want to stay logged in on the console (or in a kde session) all that time
<nikkia> since you can detach from a command line session, and then rejoin it later, or you can rejoin the same console session from multiple windows/hosts
<nikkia> but since it manipulates the system pty's and the utmp/wtmp databases, it has to run as root initially
<hussam> I'll be back in a minute, I have to attack a different ps2 mouse.
<Jatos> hi
<Jatos> anyone know what the package name is for xserver in ubuntu is?
<Jatos> I want to install just the xserver and not the accompanying window manager
<sproingie> xorg
<Jatos> ok
<sproingie> xserver-xorg actually
<erb> hello
<hon> how can I activate a webserver? (i.e. what packages do I need to install?) I just installed apache2
<erb> how can i replace the main menu button with my Xp stylish button?
<hon> erb: kbfx?
<hon> erb: do you have superkaramba installed?
<erb> yes
<hon> well, grab kbfx
<hon> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<erb> thanks
<hon> np
<jwir3> hey everyone.  I am having some crazy things happen with KDE.  Specifically, programs i have added through apt are loading very slowly.  If I open devhelp or anjuta, it will bounce the icon in KDE for about 30 seconds, then stop without loading.  Then the program will load like 2-3 minutes later.  I have tried reinstalling, but to no avail.  Any suggestions?
<sproingie> do you have something chewing up the CPU?
<jwir3> hmm let me see
<jwir3> nah.  CPU use looks pretty low
<jwir3> like less than 20%
<buz> too little ram?
<sproingie> could be.  how much?
<jwir3> well, it's got 256mb
<sproingie> should be enough
<jwir3> it's a rather new dell
<buz> that rather little
<buz> for big apps anyhow
<sproingie> it's not a lot, but it shouldn't cause that much of a problem
<jwir3> well, I have has anjuta run on a lot less
<jwir3> rather quickly
<sproingie> try running the app from the commandline, see if you get inordinate numbers of errors
<sproingie> all kde apps spew some garbage on stderr, but it shouldn't be that much 
<jwir3> only one I get is this:
<jwir3> (anjuta:8100): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: construct property "type" for object `ESplash' can't be set after construction
<slow-motion> hello
<ecarroll> I'm currently running breezy (out of neccessity) and after the dist-upgrade i noticed glxgears went missing, how can get that same debugging functionality?
<Tm_T> :o
<sproingie> ecarroll: it's in mesa-examples
<ecarroll> no pkg called mesa-examples
<sproingie> suckage.  grab it from the hoary repo then
<ecarroll> In the hoary repo, i'm pretty sure it is xbase-clients.
<Heaven_7> I just got the latest kubuntu LiveCD
<ecarroll> congrats.
<Heaven_7> and when i goto "storage media", i see my windows drives (NTFS)
<sproingie> ecarroll: sorry, mesademos
<Heaven_7> but I am unable to explore them, even when I right-click and click "mount"
<ecarroll> I got that, no glxgears in it, just glxgears.c
<sproingie> so compile it
<Heaven_7> "could not mount" "mount: cant find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<ecarroll> your not mounting right
<elvirolo> hi all
<Heaven_7> oh?
<ecarroll> mount takes two arguements, the hard location, and the mount point, if you don't it both, it looks in /etc/fstab for the hard loc, and you don't have the entry in /etc/fstab
<elvirolo> when i try to burn a cd with k3b, I get the following message "unable to unlock cd burner"
<ecarroll> so either a) add it to /etc/fstab, or b) give mount your mount point
<elvirolo> why is that ? it used to work fine
<_jpowers> elvirolo: have you upgraded your kernel recently?
<elvirolo> _jpowers, not that i remember, no
<elvirolo> jpowers, i'm using 2.6.10-5-386
<jpowers> elvirolo: I've had issues with cd burning in the past with specific kernels, that's the only reason I ask.
<Heaven_7> ic
<elvirolo> jpowers, ok, thx anyway :)
<Heaven_7> also, whats up with amaroK not being able to connect to streams? It just sits there going "connecting to stream source..." and when i try to do something else, it looks like it just crashed
<Heaven_7> also, to do the mounting, is there a GUI way to do it? instead of the terminal?
<nikkia> ecarroll: actually, you can get that message under some obscure situations where you specified the right parameters, too
<nikkia> Heaven_7: media:/  in konqueror
<nikkia> then right click on a device and there should be a 'mount' option in the menu
<Heaven_7> hmm, i get the same error
<Heaven_7> "cant find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Poromies> guys, any news about when 64bit repos will be ready for KDE 3.4.2?
<Raptoid> mount take two agruements tyhe hard location and ythe mount point i you don't it both iy looks in 
<Heaven_7> is there a way to fix that, i know someone suggested what the solution was--but i'm trying to figure an easy way out
<Raptoid> bla bla bla ..
<Raptoid> why is that
<Raptoid> have you upgradd
<nokia78> hello, anybody can help me, with :: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-22 is to be installed
<Raptoid> you kernel recently
<Kamping_Kaiser> night people. have fun
<Kamping_Kaiser> and good luck :)
<Heaven_7> raptoid, were you talking to me?
<_frank> nokia78: do you have debian packages installed?
<nokia78> yes
<Heaven_7> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Heaven_7> i just did that
<Heaven_7> and it works
<_frank> nokia78: there's your problem
<nokia78> _frank : but how can i resolve it
<Heaven_7> lmfao, i figured out why sound wasnt working
<Heaven_7> i had my speakers connected to "rear channel" because i use KxProject in XP
<_frank> nokia78: ideally you should try to revert libc6 to the ubuntu package, uninstall the debian packages and compile from source what is not in the repositories
<nokia78> _frank: oky
<_frank> basically do not use libraries from debian. single packages from debian can work sometimes but if you upgrade libraries from the ubuntu version to the deibian version, you get problems
<_frank> nokia78: and take out the debian repos from your sources list
<nokia78> _frank: ok
<nikkia> afternoon othernoob
<othernoob> hi nikkia
<LinKage> Hello
<LinKage> again
<LinKage> i just booted with kubuntu cd to install them
<LinKage> should i choose F1 for advanced installation options ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You probably don't need to, no
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> On the network detection it came up with a warning
<LinKage> it says no network interfaces were found
<LinKage> it says you may need to load a specific module for your network card
<LinKage> i need help
<LinKage> im at the partitioning
<LinKage> i have chosen a 10gig partition
<LinKage> how to split it to root/swap/data
<LinKage> ?
<nokia78> hi, i do apt-get remove libc6,...and now i cant do apt-get,.. how can i install libc6 too ??
<jpatrick> nokia78: looks like you seriously messed up your computer :-/
<c0rrupt_> dl the package
<_frank> you removed libc6? you had to downgrade it
<c0rrupt_> the use
<c0rrupt_> dpkg -i package.deb
<c0rrupt_> see if that works...
<c0rrupt_> then*
<_frank> c0rrupt_: that wont work
<_frank> dpkg depends on libc6
<c0rrupt_> then..
<c0rrupt_> gg
<nokia78> :(
<_frank> nikkia: If I were you I would back up my files and reinstall.
<_frank> nikkia: you might need a live cd just too backup your files
<Jambon> anyone know if one can make a boot floppy or cd during installation instead of using grub?
<_frank> didn't apt-get warn it would uninstall a few 100s of packages when you took out libc6?
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<nikkia> frank, eh?
<nikkia> oh, you meant nokia78 :P
<_frank> nikkia: yeah ;-)
<LinKage> nikkia can u help me plz?
<nokia78> yes, but i dnt see too :(
<c0rrupt_> blind?
<nokia78> can i do something to rescue the system or my files
<_setite> how do i switch between ubuntu and kubuntu
<_setite> i installed kubuntu-desktop under root and made it my default so its what boots... but it looks the same as gnome except for the login
<nokia78> _frank what i can do?
<_frank> _setite: in the login screen click session and choose kde
<_setite> or vice versa?
<_frank> nokia78: do you have a separate partition where you could copy your documents, etc? You might have to use a live cd or something to burn what you want to save
<Jambon> anyone know if kubuntu gives one the option of making a boot floppy?
<_setite> hey who just helped me
<LinKage> Can some1 help me im stuck on the partitioning ??
<_frank> LinKage: the ubuntu installer can make the partitions for you
<LinKage> im want to dual boot
<_setite> whoever wrote that reply... thank you.. that was it... i friggin love this... kde looks so much better than gnome
<_setite> is it better?
<c0rrupt_> grub comes with kubuntu
<_frank> make a / partition, a /home partition (not absolutely necessery) and swap partition
<LinKage> i know
<c0rrupt_> kubuntu comes with grub*
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<LinKage> the prob is
<nokia78> _frank ok,.... where kontact directory haver mi emails ?
<LinKage> im on a screen with 3 partitions
<LinKage> 1 is winxp, 1 data, 1 for kubuntu
<_frank> nokia78: somewhere in /home/nokia/
<LinKage> what i do next?
<_frank> nokia78: save your whole /home directory including the .files and .directories
<nokia78> _frank but information and emails of app kontact where is?
<_frank> I got to go... can't help you guys right now
<_frank> nokia78: I don't know exactly
<nokia78> _frank do you find it please,... 
<Wimpie> Does anybody know how I can use a bittorrent 'file' and download the corresponding file ?
<luminerd> is there a good package with lots of games?
<jpatrick> kdegames
<equex> install it all and check it out
<equex> like me :D
<equex> i think i have 2800+ packages installed now :D
<luminerd> Dude what on earth is wrong - I can IRC just fine but I am browsing slower than 56k...I can't load one page.
* apokryphos has 1556 packages only ;-)
<aramazan> apokryphos: Hi Francis. I've uploaded the FAQ with your suggestions included. :)
<apokryphos> aramazan: hey! Nice to see you here. :)
<apokryphos> Gonna check it out now
<c0rrupt_> why dont you purify yourself in the waters of lake minatonka
<aramazan> apokryphos: See the changelog :)
<apokryphos> will do
<aramazan> I had overlooked your suggestion regarding official backports first (I missed its announcement), but then I checked it out and hey, there it was!
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wouldn't like to guess how many i have :P
<apokryphos> aramazan: just checked it; hey, thanks for the mention :). Didn't actually notice that you were using the CSS there now, but it does work.
<apokryphos> aramazan: what is odd, and may need attention, is that it *looks* like it still selects the bullets
<aramazan> apokryphos: Yeah, I know. It's how proficient I am in CSS :(
<aramazan> Also, it behaves slightly different in Konq and Ffox
<apokryphos> aramazan: found a good link that addresses it: http://www.alistapart.com/articles/taminglists/ :)
<apokryphos> haven't checked in ff; will see now
<c0rrupt_> does anyone use wu-ftp?
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's so easy to find out with dpkg ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i spose
<apokryphos> aramazan: ah, so I see. In Firefox it doesn't select the bullets
<aramazan> apokryphos: But, if you select a whole line it shows as if last chars aren't selected (but pastes OK)
<c0rrupt_> what ftp servers does anyone run
<aramazan> BTW thanks for the link. I'll study the link and the site.
<apokryphos> aramazan: heh. That is weird. Let me check out the source
<apokryphos> Yeah; that should be the definitive guide for bullets
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<aramazan> c0rrupt_: I don't use ftp servers for security reasons (I substitute ssh) But proftpd might be better than wu-ftp
<aramazan> c0rrupt_: If you do a "apt-cache -n search ftp" it may give you hints about more security concerned ftp daemons (there should be a "very secure ftp" or something)
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_: Konqueror is good
<apokryphos> ...erm, ftp client.
<c0rrupt_> ok ty
<apokryphos> aramazan: I don't know why it's doing that. I'd speculate it might be down to the spacing, but I couldn't be sure.
<c0rrupt_> i will look into proftp
<c0rrupt_> what is the -n option for
<aramazan> apokryphos: That's also what I suspect. I use custom spacing in CSS
<aramazan> c0rrupt_: sustitute for "--names-only"
<apokryphos> aramazan: might be worth experimenting to see if it's still there without any special spacing etc
<aramazan> apokryphos: But then single space might confuse some readers?
<nikkia> aramazan: vsftp is about as secure and good as plain ftp gets
<aramazan> apokryphos: Previosly I was using double space. Now I use single space with custom width definition
<apokryphos> aramazan: not suggesting you should have the single spacing... just try to see if the problem is down to that
<apokryphos> Double space would mean copy-and-pasting it in Konsole wouldn't work, I'd think
<aramazan> pokryphos: Ah I see. I will try and see if default space width will have an effect on FF
<aramazan> nikkia: Possibly :)
<equex> any idea why my dvd drive sees all dvds as blanks ?
<equex> it used to work, but got broken somehow
<apokryphos> aramazan: as a note, in IRC you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicks :)
<luminerd> equex, yes.  it's b0rk3d.
<luminerd> :( sorry
<djtm> hi all, how can i remove apache server, ive tried "apt-get remove apache" but it still remains
<equex> did you stop it first ? :p
<aramazan> apokryphos: Oh, thanks! I was wondering if everybody else also do it by copy-pasting :)
<aramazan> ...as I was.
<apokryphos> aramazan: re: your points on IRC. I can see what you mean, but I find that it's good for computer/software-related issues. Instant answers
<apokryphos> aramazan: still, I would think that it's generally bad for discussion of Philosophy etc :|
<Filip__> my internet connection doesent work in kubuntu but it work in windows on same computer, what can i do?
<apokryphos> Filip__: are you using a router?
<Filip__> no i dont use an router.
<aramazan> apokryphos: Agreed. Also lists, usenet etc are more time-efficient. But chat has its own feeling, I sould admit :)
<apokryphos> Filip__: if you don't get an answer in here, you should try #ubuntu -- better place for non ubuntu-and-kde stuff
<djtm> equex, yes i stopped it using sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop, then ran sudo apt-get remove apache2, but it says 0 to remove
<apokryphos> djtm: well, check what other apache things you have installed; dpkg -l|grep apache
<njoodlwce> oops
<Filip__> i have the same problem in ubuntu but it work first then after some days it dont work so i try to install kubuntu but it dont work.
<equex> i only use apache1.3 now.. best thing is to "apachectl stop" i think
<aramazan> Anybody has an idea when (fully functional) Kubuntu-Breezy images will be available?
<equex> or even apachectl graceful 
<equex> (dunno about that last)
<aramazan> Daily images seem to have several components not working yet
<equex> <luminerd equex, yes.  it's b0rk3d.  <-- does that mean its a known problem or are you stating the obvious ?
<luminerd> equex, I am stating the obvious in order to look smart.  I believe I have achieved the opposite
<djtm> thanks for that command apokryphos, it revealed that i had apache2-common, so i removed it and it seems to have done the trick
<equex> i know for a fact Ubuntu likes the same drive, i installed the DVD version with that.. 
<equex> i am not sure if it actually ever did work in Kubuntu
<bjv> i need to reinstall my nvidia driver, i have run an apt-get dist-upgrade since the last time i compiled the driver
<bjv> i only have 1 version of gcc, what version was ubuntu made with?
<equex> luminerd: yeah i wont talk to you anymore now :p
<apokryphos> aramazan: I've been meaning to ask you. I really liked the idea of your "application equivalent" on Windows/Mac. Would you mind if something similar was put in the KDE userguide? I'll reference your site of course
* luminerd cries
<aramazan> apokryphos: Sure! I'll be happy with that.
<apokryphos> Very handy. It'll probably be part of a "For migrators from Mac/Windows" section
<luminerd> Question regarding the package manager and Synaptic...you know how normally it puts the programs in the menu as you install them?  What happens if you don't have that menu?  Will it create it?
<aramazan> ...uhm with "Sure!" I mean I wouldn't mind :)
<equex> heh the menu system lives a life of its own
<equex> it get borked after you have moved stuff around a few timnes
<equex> then suddenly after a week, the Debian menu was suddenly populated with *every* app i have installed
<equex> (and yes it will autocreate menus if the app is kde aware i suppose)
<equex> most of them do anyway
<pax> take control: kmenuedit
<luminerd> equex, gosh, you had to help me didn't you?  Now I feel even more horrible that I couldn't help you!  Thanks a lot!
<equex> yeah, thats what i use
<_setite> how do i block a user
<equex> heh
<_setite> on irc
<equex> i didnt do it on purpose
<equex> its just i am so tired
<luminerd> lol
<equex> :D
<_setite> n00b rule numero uno : do not use linux while angry or in an altered state due to lack of sleep or mind altering substances
<bjv> that would be me, right now. :\\
<equex> hehe
<jeffm_> hey guys
<jeffm_> lol whats up bjv
<apokryphos> aramazan: yeah, sure :)
<bjv> lightning strikes on my boxen. :\\
<bjv> wait. i think i got my answer.
<bjv> was the ubuntu kernel compiled with gcc 3.2.?
<bjv> that would explain my issues with 3.3.5
<jeffm_> bjv: i talked to my uncle, and he said that the switch wont allow me to chare the internet with my laptop.  after we went through all that pain
<bjv> ah
<jeffm_> so now im trying to backup the /etc/network/interfaces file to the way it was before all this
<equex> pax: have you not experienced how even with kmenuedit, some menus become immovable (saved changes does not propagate to the KMenu) or that menus dissappear and their items is lost or ends up in Lost+Found ?
<jeffm_> i've edited it in the console using 'vu' but now i forget how to save it
<ellis> do anyone know how to change default sound device in ubuntu ?
<bjv> saving was done with the   w   write command
<jeffm_> how do i put in commands again?
<seaLne> :w
<jeffm_> ok ill try it
<crimsun> ellis: in gnome?
<ellis> no kdt
<ellis> kde*
<ellis> kubuntu sorry
<aramazan> ellis: If you have multiple sound devices, then KMix will have a selection box listing all devices.
<pax> equex: something is wrong with your box.
<ellis> yea, but, will stuff like amarok use that device ?
<equex> no my hardware is just fine. it even did that after a fresh install
<pax> equex: file bug reports then.
<equex> and i also read the xml files produced by kmenuedit, they are like ripped out of a MS Frontpage site
<aramazan> ellis: If you select a particular dev, than AFAIK it will be used by all programs. But I'm not sure...
<equex> a horrible mess that doesnt validate for shit
<jeffm_> how do you get out of insert mode?
<ellis> why i wonder is, the master control quick thingy is still changing the first device
<crodler> jeffm: ESC
<equex> pax, so now i am trying to find a way to edit the menu with an xml editor from scratch
<aramazan> jeffm_: Pressing "Insert", paradoxically? :)
<jeffm_> ok thanks
<jeffm_> lol
<equex> and keep it valid
<jeffm_> it didnt work
<jeffm_> im using 'vu' in the console
<aramazan> ellis: Did you try quitting from KMix and restarting it?
<ellis> aramazan: that only swiches it back to my first sound device
<aramazan> jeffm_: Then try <ESC>
<jeffm_> ok thanks
<jeffm_> :)
<supernix> anyone here good at email programming ?
<aramazan> ellis: Colud be a Control Center setting or something. I don't know.
<supernix> preferably someone working on the thunderbird project 
<jeffm_> why dont you check their channel?
<_setite> does kopete have tabbed windows... i cant find the option
<_setite> or do i need a plugin
<ellis> aramazan: nothing... only default soundD
<ellis> swiched it to alsa btw
<_setite> ooh i think i found the setting
<_setite> cool found it
<_setite> woot didnt realize what i was missing using gnome
<pax> _setite: setting > behavior > chat
<ellis> if i refrase my question... how do i change default soundcard in alsa
<aramazan> ellis: Good question... with apparently no immediate answer. I wonder why KMix didn't work. In etc/default/alsa there's an option <<alsactl_store_on_shutdown="always autosave">>
<aramazan> it should save the adjustments made in KMix. May be it's worth trying to set other snd dev in KMix & then restarting the system? (with "always autosave" option set)
<ellis> ok
<ellis> ill try
<jolly_joe> Trying to install ubuntu with seperate / and /home partitions. The installer doesnt let me create users. It works perfectly on 1 partition, but I want 2 How do I solve this?
<apokryphos> jolly_joe: I had the same problem, but I thought it was solved in Hoary.
<apokryphos> jolly_joe: don't worry, though. Just make the root partition, then you can later permanently mount another partition as /home
<jolly_joe> thanks
<apokryphos> jolly_joe: you'll just have to edit /etc/fstab
<jolly_joe> apokryphos, Do I back up my original /home folders then, edit /etc/fstab then copy the backed up to the new mountpoint?
<apokryphos> jolly_joe: if you already have them on a mount point, then leave it there.
<apokryphos> jolly_joe: after you've installed, copy the ubuntu /home folder from the / partition, and put it into the new /home
<EasterSunshine> i bet i can puke before any of you can
<c0rrupt_> hello
<c0rrupt_> i need a little help
<c0rrupt_> i setup an proftpd
<c0rrupt_> i added a new user brax
<c0rrupt_> but id only like that user to be able to access 1 folder
<c0rrupt_> in ftp
<nikkia> Hmmm, this storm is like something out of a bad horror movie
<EasterSunshine> c0rrupt_: do you know how to set a jailed chrooted environment?
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> id like to
<c0rrupt_> cant i just edit /etc/ftpchroot
<lichte> How can I keep kaffeine from opening in konqueror ??  I have vlc and realplayer and konq sees their plugins, but for some reason, kaffeine keeps opening instead of the other two!
<c0rrupt_> uninstal kaffenine
<c0rrupt_> its horrible!
<EasterSunshine> c0rrupt_: if thats an already existing file, then yes, otherwise, i beleive you should add stuff into /etc/proftpd.conf
<c0rrupt_> yes it
<c0rrupt_> it exists
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> ill edit the conf i guess
<c0rrupt_> the config doesnt exist..
<c0rrupt_> nvm
<c0rrupt_> its there
<lichtec0> c0rrupt_: I tried that
<lichtec0> c0rrupt_: it won't uninstall without uninstalling kubuntu-desktop
<c0rrupt_> k
<c0rrupt_> nvm then
<c0rrupt_> ok EasterSunshine 
<c0rrupt_> im in the conf
<EasterSunshine> err...now read proftd's docs?
<EasterSunshine> i used to know how to do this, sry, but i moved to vsftp
<c0rrupt_> anyone else know.............
<EasterSunshine> actually let me look for my old conf files
<c0rrupt_> k
<lichte> I can't find anywhere in konqueror that even shows kaffeine
<EasterSunshine> oh shit sry deleted
<lichte> if I uninstall kubuntu-desktop, will that remove all KDE apps, or is kubuntu-desktop just some kind of empty file only used for pullilng in defaults ?
<PieD> lichte: it won't remove anythin
<LinKage> Can some1 help me install drivers for my network card or make linux to detect ?
<lichte> PieD: ok
<lichte> PieD: it's gone then :)
<PieD> kubuntu-desktop depends of all KDE, but nothing depends on kubuntu-desktop
<lichte> I see
<PieD> LinKage: if you tell us what network card it is
<LinKage> 1 sec
<LinKage> Marvell 88E8053 PCIe Gigabit LAN Controller
<PieD> LinKage: sudo modprobe sk98lin
<PieD> and your network card should then work
<LinKage> i have done that
<LinKage> but nothing happene
<PieD> give us the last four lines given by dmesg after that
<PieD> ("dmesg | tail -n 4" without quotes to do that :)
<aramazan> LinKage: Also see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-262642.html if your mobo is nforce.
<LinKage> my mobo isnt nforce
<LinKage> 4 last lines are
<LinKage> -4 Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c02f0500(lo)
<jeffm_> hey guys
<LinKage> -3 IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling drivers
<jeffm_> when i try to ./configure when installing a theme, i get error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<PieD> jeffm_: install gcc with kynaptic
<LinKage> -4 Disabled Privacy Extensions on device f4caa000(sit0)
<jeffm_> ok
<LinKage> -2 Disabled Privacy Extensions on device f4caa000(sit0)
<LinKage> -1 NET: Registered protocol family 17
<PieD> dhclient eth0
<PieD> sorry :
<PieD> sudo dhclient eth0
<LinKage> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<LinKage> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<PieD> sudo ifconfig
<LinKage> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such Device
<nikkia> not all ethernet controllers use eth0 still
<nikkia> pied, probably want ifconfig -a
<PieD> nikkia: I'm not expert with ifconfig
<PieD> LinKage: and don't copy us the full result of ifconfig
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> give us only the interfaces names
<nikkia> pied, sometimes it doesn't report 'unconfigured' interfaces, which LinKage's ethernet interface is going to be
<PieD> (the first words)
<LinKage> two paragraphs
<LinKage> lo
<LinKage> and sit0
<PieD> nikkia: I've the same for my wireless card
<PieD> LinKage: and with ifconfig -a ?
<LinKage> without sudo ?
<nikkia> PieD: some of my wireless cards are eth0, some are wlan0 :)
<PieD> LinKage: with or without, you choose
<nikkia> linkage, the sudo doesn't matter for ifconfig
<PieD> nikkia: I saw eth0, wlan0, ra0....
<PieD> quite random :/
<LinKage> i get the same
<PieD> for such things freebsd is better
<nikkia> linkage, try this...
<nikkia> ls /sys/class/net
<PieD> nikkia: I'm still not used to /sys
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> then what nikkia
<PieD> LinKage: give us the result
<nikkia> LinKage: it should just list a directory for each network interface the system sees
<LinKage> lo and sit0
<nikkia> then your network 'card' isn't being seen
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> how do i make linux to see my nic?
<LinKage> when installing kubuntu
<PieD> LinKage: we need more result from dmesg than 4 lines
<LinKage> i had a warning that it couldnt detect the card
<PieD> I don't exactly know how much
<aramazan> LinKage: I think Gbit eth should show up as ethX in "sudo ifconfig -a". If not, then I suspect sk98lin driver didn't work...
<PieD> dmesg can tell us more precisely what happens
<PieD> but it looks like you're manually typing the result of dmesg => that's too slow
<LinKage> nop there is no ethX aramazan
<aramazan> LinKage: See if sk98lin is loaded in the first place (lsmod | less)
<nikkia> LinKage: can you do lspci and paste the line with the network card 
<PieD> haven't you any way to give us results faster ?
<nikkia> aramazan: sk98lin doesn't support all marvell chipsets, i have a nasty feeling...
<PieD> (floppies, usb keys...)
<LinKage> no sorry guys
<PieD> does ndiswrapper work for non-wireless cards ?
<LinKage> i typed lsmod | less
<PieD> LinKage: quite hard to help you :/
<nikkia> pied, it can, yes
<LinKage> and cant describe the output
<LinKage> it has modules and its sizes
<nikkia> linkage, just do lspci and look for the line with the network interface
<PieD> nikkia: then it can perhaps help us for his problem
<nikkia> pied, i want to be sure sk98lin doesn't support it first, but that means i need the vendor/prod IDs
<PieD> but the ndiswrapper provided with hoary is old
<nikkia> and that means a) finding out which PCI-ID the card is on, then doing lspci -n, and he seems to be ignoring my request :/
<PieD> nikkia: be patient
<LinKage> guys
<LinKage> what do i do now :$
<PieD> remember that he can't copy/paste !
<PieD> LinKage: we asked you :
<apokryphos> LinKage: do what nikkia said
<PieD> [22:12:36]  <nikkia> linkage, just do lspci and look for the line with the network interface
<PieD> give us the line related to your network card !
<nikkia> if it helps, all i want is the first bit, the numeric bit like 00:00.0
<LinKage> 1 sec
<nikkia> because then i'm going to ask you to do lspci -n, and copy the numbers that match up with that device :)
<LinKage> ok got it
<LinKage> you want the numbers at the start?
<nikkia> linkage, yes
<LinKage> 0000:02:00.0
<nikkia> ok, now, do lspci -n | grep "02:00.0"
<PieD> (the ndiswrapper list of supported devices only mention wireless cards)
<nikkia> and copy *all* of that line to here
<nikkia> pied, its all most people use it for
<PieD> nikkia: I know ...
<nikkia> pied, but i've heard of people using it for broadcom on-board chips
<LinKage> with the quotes right?
<Will__> you?
<nikkia> linkage, yes
<PieD> with one of my friend, we tried to use it
<LinKage> ok
<nikkia> pied, for the most part, ndis is ndis
<PieD> for more than 6 months, we tested each new release of ndiswrapper, hoping for a support of his wireless card :/
<LinKage> 0000:02:00.0 0200: llab:4362 (rev 15)
<PieD> finally he bought another one :)
<nikkia> linkage, thats all ? hmmm
<LinKage> that is the output
<nikkia> linkage, i have bad news
<nikkia> the latest chipset that sk98lin supports is 0x4361
<nikkia> you have 0x4362
<LinKage> ohh my god
<nikkia> and those are commented out of the code too :)
<PieD> last chance : ndiswrapper ?
<LinKage> so that means ?
<nikkia> #if 0   /* don't handle Yukon2 cards at the moment
<nikkia> linkage, it means, you can try ndiswrapper, if that doesn't work, you'll need to buy a cheap ethernet card
<PieD> ndiswrapper tries to emulate the needed windows kernel functions to support ndis (=> network) drivers for windows under linux
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> you must find your network card drivers first
<nikkia> i'd recommend a realtek  based card, they're cheap (under $10) and work
<LinKage> how does that works?
<LinKage> i have them on a cd
<PieD> LinKage: do what I say you
<PieD> that's not enough
<LinKage> huh?
<PieD> you must find by yourself the XP driver on the CD
<nikkia> pied, if he can get unshield and cabextract to the machine by CD/floppy, it should be enough
<PieD> find the files of the driver
<LinKage> Okay gimmie a sec
<PieD> nikkia: yes, but he must find the right installer
<nikkia> i'd be getting ready to go buy a new ethernet card right now, if it was me :)
<PieD> (sometimes, there are hundreds of drivers on one CD : each network card of the hardware maker + each windows :/)
<PieD> (I've got that :p)
<PieD> nikkia: hope first
<nikkia> pied, ndiswrapper uses masses of CPU cycles anyway, i wouldn't bother
<PieD> masses ? so much ?
<c0rrupt_> i use ndiwrapper
<c0rrupt_> it works perfectly
<nikkia> PieD: 10-30% from what i've seen
<c0rrupt_> rtl8180
<PieD> and he is currently on windows... It'll be harder for him to extract the drivers
<LinKage> you have to be kidding me
<nikkia> he might be lucky
<LinKage> i dont believe my eyes
<PieD> LinKage: ?
<LinKage> i just saw in the cd there is file named Linux
<nikkia> my broadcom on-board chipset had ndis files unextracted on the CD :)
<c0rrupt_> mmk?
<nikkia> linkage, i'll wager they're redhat only :/
<PieD> LinKage: :)
* c0rrupt_ gives linkage a cookie
<hon> I am so ashamed to ask this but I have to. how can I use a hub? I have never used one before so I don't know. I am connected to the net in Lan, now what happens if I put the hub in the middle? can I still have a webserver?
<PieD> quite funny
<LinKage> iit has a install file and 2 .htm
<LinKage> c0rrupt_ give me more plz
<nikkia> hon, hubs are dumb, they just copy the data that comes in, to every port
* c0rrupt_ gives linkage a moldy cookie
<nikkia> hon, so yes
<LinKage> yep yep hon multiple echoes creates lag
<LinKage> ok
<Will__> why the colors?
<LinKage> now i assume installing aint the same as with windows
<LinKage> sorry its the script
<LinKage> how do i install ?
<hon> I can have several IPs, so that's not my problem. I jus disconnected the cable, put the hub in the middle and restarted eth0, and well! nothing workd!
<nikkia> hon, were you using a cross-over cable ?
<LinKage> it is the sk98lin driver
<hon> cross over? I don't think so
<PieD> LinKage: how is it packaged ?
<nikkia> linkage, i doubt its going to work then
<LinKage> .tar.bz2
<PieD> do they give you rpm files ?
<nikkia> pied, remember, these might be 'generic' linux drivers, for other marvell cards
<PieD> nikkia: yes, I remember :)
<PieD> nikkia: I suppose you checked the latest sk98lin drivers ?
<LinKage> ~[ PieD ] ~ .tar.bz2
<nikkia> pied, 2.6.12.3
<nikkia> pied, ie, i checked what my kernel is built from
<PieD> ok, the latest
<nikkia> pied, there may be patches for it somewhere, but it is going to be a major headache to get them working if there are
<PieD> LinKage: can you send your driver on a FTP server for instance?
<PieD> we'd like to look at it
<LinKage> well i can put the cd on the laptop n send from there
<hon> nikkia: do I need to change the ip addresses after put the hub in?
<LinKage> i can use FlashFTP
<nikkia> hon, no
<LinKage> i can use FlashFXP
<PieD> LinKage: we want the files on a public server
<PieD> that's the only criteria
<LinKage> erm..
* hon shrugs, scratches his head, and tries the hub again!
<PieD> you can also send me the files and I'll put them on my website
<LinKage> details of that public serveR?
<LinKage> ip for instance?
<PieD> I don't care !
<LinKage> i dont know any FTP's
<PieD> only a way to access the files
<PieD> ok, send me the files
<PieD> I give you my email adress
<LinKage> email? msn ?
<PieD> KILL MSN !
<LinKage> rofl
<nikkia> hon, what colour is your ethernet cable ?
<nikkia> i guess he already unplugged it *shrug*
* nikkia sighs
<PieD> LinKage: please highlight me when the file is sent
<nikkia> this ionised air is driving me nuts
<LinKage> ill rar it n send it
<LinKage> all at once
<PieD> don't rar
<PieD> tar.bz2 are already very well compressed
<PieD> (better than rar in most case)
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> and don't extract a tar.bz2 under windows
<PieD> LinKage: is the file so big ?? more than five minutes to send it => it'll be refused by the mail servers !
<PieD> received
<LinKage> :)
<george__> Hi does kubuntu support surround sound?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> My amaroK says yes
<web250> george__: if it supports your soundcard, and that is surround, i dont see why not
<george__> i am using ubuntu but it won't work the surround sound
<PieD> nikkia: http://pinaraf.robertlan.eu.org/install-7_04.tar.bz2
<PieD> that's the driver
<LinKage> so that means we are good to go ?
<PieD> LinKage: that means I let nikkia explore that driver because I don't know it
<nikkia> it does support his chipset
<web250> can someone tell me why vcs7 is causing random x reboots?
<nikkia> its going to be a pain to get working without networking to install linux-headers tho
<PieD> nikkia: I let you explain him, I can't continue (it's being late here and I'm really really tired)
<nikkia> *if* linux-headers and build-essential are enough
<nikkia> pied, i can't, i'm struggling to think straight because of this storm
<nikkia> the only thing my mind wants to focus on, is the 'electricity' feeling in my frontal lobes
<PieD> the CD of kubuntu contains some needed packages for most compilations of drivers
<PieD> I was able to compile my wireless card driver with it
<PieD> LinKage: sudo apt-get install gcc linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<apokryphos> PieD: better to recommend build-essential -- brings more in
<nikkia> apokryphos: problem is, is build-essential on the cd ?
<PieD> is build-essential on the CD ?
<apokryphos> hm, it is in MAIN, but that doesn't necessitate it being on the cd
<LinKage> should i do what u said PieD
<PieD> LinKage: yes
<LinKage> ok
<nikkia> i'm puzzled why the updated driver isn't in the kernel tree
<PieD> nikkia: license problem ?
<PieD> pending integration in the mm branch ?
<PieD> in the 2.6.13-rc* kernels ?
<nikkia> pied, its shipped as modified versions of the kernel included source
<nikkia> PieD: ergo, it MUST be GPL legally
<PieD> but ask them to include it
<PieD> nikkia: yes, I know (I'm having problems to keep my eyes opened)
<nikkia> pied, any driver on a CD must, by definition, be older than 2.6.12 though
<LinKage> ~[ PieD ] ~ finished
<PieD> LinKage: no error message ?
<LinKage> nop
<LinKage> :S
<LinKage> :D
<PieD> I was right :)
<nikkia> pied, the only reason i can think of, is that it seems to be missing support for some sk98lin compatible cards that aren't by marvell
<nikkia> pied, but still, that should just necessitate the new sources being merged, rather than taken as-is
<nikkia> pied, oddly, the installer even has an option to generate a patch file against the standard kernel sources
<LinKage> what i do next?
<PieD> copy the driver in your home folder for instance
<PieD> quite good installer
<PieD> LinKage: that's done ?
<web250> Why is unloading of vcs7 causing me random x reboots?
<LinKage> i cant create a new folder :S
<PieD> in your home ?
<PieD> that's a joke ?
<PieD> location in the browser : ~
<LinKage> ok done
<PieD> ok, extract it
<PieD> (right click => Extract => extract here)
<LinKage> how do i extract in linux ?
<LinKage> thnx
<LinKage> :D
<PieD> (approximate translation, don't trust me)
<LinKage> Okay done
<PieD> can't you stop using unreadable colors ?
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> illl try
<PieD> go into the created folder
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> you've got four files, right ?
<LinKage> click on the install.sh ?
<LinKage> yea i have 4
<PieD> don't click
<PieD> their installer isn't graphical
<LinKage> ok i dont
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> Window => show terminal emulation (highly approximate translation)
<LinKage> you want me to open a terminal ?
<PieD> yes, in that folder
<LinKage> ok done
<PieD> and from the browser you can open a terminal embeded in the browser...
<PieD> sudo sh install.sh
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> type 1
<PieD> enter
<PieD> type y
<LinKage> proceed Y ?
<PieD> enter
<LinKage> hmm i have an error
<PieD> and for the next steps, I don't know what'll happend since I don't have this network card
<PieD> what error ?
<LinKage> check kernel header files (not found)
<PieD> sh--
<LinKage> it said the installation failed
<LinKage> :/
<PieD> yes, I guess
<nikkia> yeah, i feared that
<PieD> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386
<nikkia> its looking in /usr/src/linux
<PieD> nikkia: stupid driver
<nikkia> unfortunately, /usr/src/linux existing *breaks* 2.6 kernels
<PieD> s/driver/installer
<PieD> then manual installation
<PieD> yipee
<LinKage> what ?
<PieD> that driver is outdated
<PieD> no, installer sorry
<LinKage> you said its looking for a file
<LinKage> what if i put the file there?
<PieD> no it won't work
<PieD> I'm looking at what that installer does
<LinKage> ok
<gelios> hi all!!!
<nikkia> christ, this is enough to drive someone insane :/
* nikkia goes to see if she can find a way to stop the pain
<LinKage> it drives me insane although i dont know what happens
<Will__> drinking
<Will__> or shouting at people on irc
<PieD> ok we're going to modify the installer
<PieD> it may work
<PieD> right click on install.sh => open with => kate
<PieD> go to line 741
<PieD> (key F11 to show line numbers)
<LinKage> ok im there
<PieD> ok
<PieD> please wait a bit
<LinKage> ok
* nikkia compiles wine and coughs
<PieD> LinKage: ok, you select everything from line 745 (if [ -d /usr/src/linux/include/linux/ ] ; then) to line 774 (fi)
<PieD> oops
<PieD> my line numbers are wrong
<PieD> 743 -> 772
<nikkia> pied, change it to use the build dir from /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION
<LinKage> done
<PieD> and you do tool => comment
<PieD> nikkia: yes, first comment that fucking test
<LinKage> ok i did
* nikkia tuts at pied's language :P
<_pa> hallo
<PieD> nikkia: sorry my english vocable is limited
<PieD> I can't explain what I think clearly
<_pa> PieD where r u from
<nikkia> apokryphos: built wine from cvs recently?
<PieD> LinKage: yet, add two lines after "echo -n "Check kernel header files"" (line 742)
<PieD> I'm from France
<PieD> the lines :
<nikkia> apokryphos: it appears to look for OSX headers, i guess wine on OSX/intel will be sooner rather than later :)
<_pa> i cant english not so well
<_pa> :-(
<pax> in french would that be: putain de merde a la crme fraiche?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I haven't, no. In fact, I haven't used wine for about 8 months or so
<PieD> 	export KERNEL_HEADER="/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/include"
<PieD> 	export KERNEL_SOURCE="/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build"
<apokryphos> nikkia: funny how new users (including myself) think its the saving grace of Linux. :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: it also seems to be more than capable of being built to execute win32 code on amd64 *glare at package maintainers* :)
<apokryphos> s/its/it's
<PieD> pax: je dirais plutt : installeur crit avec les pieds
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm only building it to be able to run VST plugins within linux :)
<pax> PieD: wee wee
<nikkia> (i use cedega for my games :)
<PieD> LinKage: you saw the two lines (in the middle of the other messages)
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> copyin
<apokryphos> nikkia: what's development like for wine? Any idea? 
<apokryphos> nikkia: maybe I should just try it out again, as the proof is in the pudding. ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: seems to vary
<nikkia> apokryphos: for a long time, it seemed to go nowhere - between about '95 and 2002ish
* apokryphos looks for an app to try out
<apokryphos> I never knew it was around then. Heh.
<PieD> LinKage: that's done ?
<LinKage> ~[ PieD ] ~ done
<LinKage> now?
<apokryphos> I actually think there's a deb repository with cvs
<PieD> save the file
<nikkia> apokryphos: it appeared not long after WABI, as i remember it, sometime around 93 or 94
<PieD> go to the shell
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> and relaunch
<apokryphos> might be the one I have; hm
<PieD> sudo ./install.sh
<PieD> it must work yet
<_pa> _not so quick!!! please!!!
<nikkia> now WABI, that died a rapid death
<apokryphos> nikkia: wabi? :z
<nikkia> apokryphos: Sun's commercial 'windows translation layer' for solaris
<LinKage> compile the kernel error
<PieD> what message exactly ?
<PieD> "compile the kernel" ??
<nikkia> apokryphos: they wanted something like 700 for a WABI license, and it was hideously buggy
<LinKage> compile the kernel (error) [failed] 
<apokryphos> :|
* PieD would like to kill the people who wrote that thing
<apokryphos> nikkia: Solaris OS was quite expensive before? I remember having an image of it as "the best and most expensive OS, what nasa use" because of some man who (I think!) told me
<apokryphos> no idea what nasa actually use :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wouldn't say it was the most expensive
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i don't think nasa use it
<apokryphos> nikkia: didn't it used to be? Not in the thousands?
<PieD> LinKage: can you give us the last lines of the file install.log ?
<nikkia> they might have used it at some point, but NASA was mostly an ultrix and SGI place, although i think they have a fair few NT boxes now
<LinKage> yea one sec
<nikkia> apokryphos: solaris was expensive, but not 'most expensive' by a long shot
<nikkia> apokryphos: the pricing on ultrix and OSF/1 would have floored you :)
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: i once priced out OSF/1 for one of our smaller nodes, it worked out at about 15k, per year
<apokryphos> yeouch
<LinKage> ~[ PieD ] ~ ***SUBDIRS=/tmp/sk98IGOWgaQTlVFNaMWghOkYf/all: no such file or directory. STOP
<nikkia> OSF/1 for our full cluster would have run around 1-2M
<nikkia> per year
<LinKage> Compiler error
<PieD> LinKage: you really can't remove all that colors ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: is it that good? :)
<thoreauputic> LinKage: your text is unreadable
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not 'cheap'
<apokryphos> so I see
<LinKage> give me a sec
<nikkia> apokryphos: our VMS site license was about the same price tho, again, per year
<apokryphos> nikkia: how big is the company? Or the branch
<nikkia> apokryphos: its important to remember with DEC, that all their prices were annual fees
<nikkia> apokryphos: this was when i worked for ICI
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm sure you've heard of them :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I haven't ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: the cluster was about 50 nodes, mostly single CPU, but a few SMP beasts
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think i told you the story about when oracle came to try and sell us their database
<nikkia> they ended up quoting us a 90M price
<LinKage> hello
<LinKage> the line is: ***SUBDIRS=/tmp/sk98IGOWgaQTlVFNaMWghOkYf/all: no such file or directory. STOP
<apokryphos> nikkia: Hah. What's that? You already have a better deal? Ok, thank you, I'll be off now
<apokryphos> nikkia: I'd find it hard to seriously be some sort of proper salesman
<nikkia> apokryphos: iirc, we used DEC's rdbm which we got a price cut on, because of our licenses for VMS
<PieD> LinKage: sorry, I don't know why it does that :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: so what was ICI?
<LinKage> :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: at one point, the largest chemical company in the world
<nikkia> apokryphos: since i was there, they've mostly been sold to DuPont
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think Dulux (ICI's paint division) and their fertiliser divisons are still around, and i imagine the 'plant that does not exist' is still part of ICI
<apokryphos> "Every day, you see, touch, taste, smell or use products that have been made better thanks to ICI".  :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: so what did you work on there?
<nikkia> (the plant that does not exist was a section of an ICI chemical plant that officially wasn't there, it had lots of 'biohazard' signs, and armed army guys guarding it, i'll leave it to you to work out what happened there :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: software
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> so that's where they keep all the aliens
<nikkia> apokryphos: the division i worked for (it was my work placement) produced monitoring and control software for various processes in industry, stuff like power stations, chemical plants, pharmacutical plants, etc
<LinKage> PieD
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, its where they made the WMD that the UK hasn't officially had since the 1950s - bioweapons and chemical weapons
<LinKage> if choose 2 instead of 1 in the installation it gives a different error
<LinKage> Check sk98lin driver availabilty (loaded)
<apokryphos> nikkia: thought it could've been the place where all things thieves steal get put. Was wondering if I'd be able to recover my blue-shiny pen
<slow-motion> hello
<nikkia> apokryphos: it took a lot of guts to go on any part of the actual 'plant', tbh
<apokryphos> nikkia: you went?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they had these nuclear hardened shelter things that they'd park chemical trucks under, while they were filling them...
<slow-motion> where has kde the splah-screens file?
<nikkia> there were abour 20 such shelters around the plant that were 'scattered over about an acre around where it used to be'
<apokryphos> nikkia: why exactly would the UK produce biological weapons, though?
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'just in case'
<apokryphos> nikkia: I can't seem them ever using them, really. In cases of "extreme measures" I'd always see them as going for more painless deaths
<apokryphos> maybe the mindframe earlier was different
<PieD> LinKage: what error exactly ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: bio and chem are actually the most effective mass destruction there is, and if you are attacked, its 'useful' to have some way to retaliate in force
<PieD> try :
<PieD> rmmod sk98lin
<PieD> sorry : sudo rmmod sk98lin
<LinKage> in the same terminal ?
<PieD> and then relaunch install.sh
<PieD> yes
<apokryphos> nikkia: how come? Though I'm sure that "chemical weapons" etc. is too broad. Probably different ones depending on what you're targetting
<nikkia> apokryphos: ie, if russia ever used bio on us, which they'd said they gave up bio (but everyone suspected they hadn't, and they actually hadn't), then it would be expected to retaliate with the same method
<apokryphos> humans/landmarks/both etc
<LinKage> PieD it says that the module is in use?
<LinKage> should i reboot?
<LinKage> or how to kill it ?
<_pa> bye all
<PieD> surprising
<apokryphos> nikkia: I really don't think they ever would, even now. I'd expect some large bomb to be dropped on their behind. Who knows.
<LinKage> indeed
<PieD> nikkia: I don't know how to deal with that issue, can you please help ?
<nikkia> pied, not really
<PieD> LinKage: then reboot
<LinKage> ok
<PieD> there must be way not to reboot
<PieD> but I don't know them
<LinKage> its ij 
<LinKage> its ok 
<apokryphos> nikkia: still though.. what does a normal biological weapon consist of? The ones they talked about around sep/11 seemed to vary
<LinKage> just give me 60 seconds
<apokryphos> nikkia: most feared were the ones that would just cause diseases that would slowly take your life away
<nikkia> apokryphos: some sort of containment and vapor vessel containing 'germs'
<nikkia> apokryphos: how you contain and vapor the particular germ varies, some would need cryo, some don't
<apokryphos> nikkia: that could spread rapidly, I imagine? Contagious?
<nikkia> apokryphos: depends on the germs
<apokryphos> sure
<nikkia> apokryphos: there was a time in the 80s when everyone was trying to weaponise ebola
<LinKage> PieD k booted
<PieD> relaunch the installation
<PieD> in expert mode too
* apokryphos checks [[ebola] ] 
<LinKage> PieD should i do that first?  sudo rmmod sk98lin?
<nikkia> apokryphos: one of the most deadly and nasty viruses known to man
<apokryphos> nikkia: sounds mean
<nikkia> apokryphos: it basically makes your cells break down, you bleed to death, mostly
<nikkia> apokryphos: its only saving grace, is that its too deadly to be a real threat to mankind
<apokryphos> nikkia: and to think that people would want to weaponise this... 
<PieD> LinKage: that's useless
<PieD> you can directly start the installer
<nikkia> apokryphos: it actually would make the perfect bio weapon for a superpower type situation (its not so good for terrorists, but it'd still be effective), because it has a high (70-99% depending on strain) leathality, and it doesn't spread far
<nikkia> apokryphos: the reason it doesn't spread far, is BECAUSE it is so deadly
<apokryphos> nikkia: how long would it take for death after being infected?
<nikkia> apokryphos: depends on strain, but usually 2 days to a week
<nikkia> apokryphos: most of that you are INCREDIBLY sick tho
<LinKage> how to start the installer again ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: Yes, not the perfect spreading virus then. Still. 
<apokryphos> nikkia: description of what exactly happens to you, or has in some cases is really quite disturbing :S
<PieD> LinKage: the same way you first started it
<nikkia> apokryphos: most of the retro viruses are nasty like that :/
<PieD> open a shell in the right folder
<PieD> sudo ./install.sh
<LinKage> ok
<slow-motion> where has kde the splah-screens file?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hm, and airborne transmission is possible :|
<LinKage> again the same thing it says that the availability of sk98lin is loaded
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, there was a case a while back that showed signs of being airbourne
<PieD> sudo rmmod sk98lin
<LinKage> ERROR: Removing sk98lin : Device or resource busy
<PieD> shit
<PieD> I can't help you I'm too tired, please nikkia or somebody else help him... :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: 100% success-rate vaccines, though?
<PieD> ho, perhaps an idea
<PieD> sudo rmmod -f sk98lin
<LinKage> can some1 tell me where is the menu Network device support ?
<PieD> (I hope nobody will slaps me :p)
<PieD> LinKage: in the kernel configuration, you don't have to go there !
* apokryphos wonders if it's not worth time spending a few bucks and getting another network card :P
<PieD> LinKage: so did you try sudo rmmod -f sk98lin ?
<LinKage> no such file :S
<PieD> ???
<LinKage> no no 
<LinKage> my bad
<PieD> sudo rmmod -f sk98lin says no such file ?
<LinKage> Device or resource busy
<Yannick_R> hello
<PieD> sudo rmmod -v sk98lin
<Yannick_R> do you guys know if KDE 3.4.2 is going to come out soon in AMD64 ?
<PieD> sudo lsmod | grep "sk98lin"
<PieD> LinKage: do the last command I gave you
<PieD> and copy here the results
<slow-motion> where has kde the splah-screens files?
<LinKage> rmmod sk98lin, wait=no and then again error removing sk98lin device or resource busy
<PieD> LinKage: and the result of sudo lsmod | grep "sk98lin" ?
<LinKage> just a number
<LinKage> sk98lin 149216 0
* apokryphos will bbiab
<PieD> I don't understand why it doesn't work !
<PieD> sudo kate /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<PieD> add at the end of the file the line :
<PieD> sk98lin
#kubuntu 2005-08-17
<LinKage> wow i lost u what is that?
<PieD> check the file /etc/modules : is there a line sk98lin in the file ?
<PieD> I give you a command to open a blacklist of drivers
<PieD> and I ask you to use the program opened by the command to add a simple line at the end of the file :
<PieD> sk98lin
<PieD> I also ask you to look at the file /etc/modules : is there a line containing sk98lin in that file ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Am I missing something or is Konversation missing the option to tell it how many times it should try reconnecting?
<LinKage> omg kate crashed
<LinKage> :S
<PieD> LinKage: I'm fed up with that problem :
<LinKage> im also 
<PieD> sudo "echo >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist"
<LinKage> tell me though..
<LinKage> where is the menu Network device support ?
<PieD> it is in the kernel configuration
<PieD> I won't explain you how to access this yet
<LinKage> where is the kernel configuration ?
<LinKage> just tell me it is a menu
<LinKage> i just have to try this..
<PieD> if you want to waste your time on something you can't do without internet access, then search how to compile a kernel on google
<LinKage> ohh come on..
<LinKage> what is this..
<LinKage> just tell me where is that menu
<LinKage> the drivers had an .htm with instructions ill try to follow it
<LinKage> i also sent u that..
<PieD> I can't tell you since it is not installed by default with kubuntu
<PieD> it needs the kernel sources
<PieD> time
<PieD> and some knowledge
<LinKage> you can either help follow the instruction or just tell me where is that menu
<LinKage> i cant just sit like that, doing nothing,,
<LinKage> i wanna try 
<thoreauputic> LinKage: I thought we established that you already had the driver/module - was it the wrong one ?
<PieD> but I can't explain you !!!!!
<LinKage> ok ok 
<LinKage> chill mate
<LinKage> and thanks for all the help
<LinKage> :)
<PieD> a few years ago, when I had time to play with such things, I never succeeded in compiling the kernel
<PieD> and I don't want to waste time in searching it yet
<LinKage> kk i understand, no worries
* png is away: under attaack
<seth_k> phew, finally got my mobiles to synch via bluetooth
<setite> yay.. dvds look like crap
<setite> anyone know why.. there are lines... its not interlacing or deenterlacing or progressive scanning... one of those
<hon> nikkia: I finally managed to find out what was wrong with the hub. the problem was this: the router was set to use dhcp to get its own IP address, while our Lan doesn't answer dhcp requests, so finally I entered into configurations interface and change it to static IP.
<nikkia> ah
<hon> now I am through the hub :)
<nikkia> so how come it was working before?
<hon> it wasn't! I bypassed the hub for a while (and so the other pc's connected  to it were disconnected for the net) in order to get some network and find out an answer
<hon> now I just cannot access the webserver I have on this machine.
<hon> there were some options in the hub config interface I must read now
<nikkia> hon, if the 'hub' has a config, its not a hub :P
<hon> router?
<nikkia> sounds more like it
<EasterSunshine> kubuntu live...if i use it, will i be able to trasnfer files from a raid0 disk with ntfs parititon to an ide disk with ext3 parititon, in the same box?
<EasterSunshine> and, will i be able to run it without an hdd?
<arcanistherogue> hey, how do you reinstall grub if you have to install a windows OS?
<arcanistherogue> i have like 15 live cds if i need them (b'_')b
<dinocore> can anyone recomend a good bittorrent client for kubuntu?
<arcanistherogue> i dunno?
<arcanistherogue> people like azureus, but i had errors with it
<EasterSunshine> azureus
<dinocore> yea i havent had good experence with azureus
<dinocore> i want something simple
<EasterSunshine> arcanistherogue, how would you get one to me?
<arcanistherogue> how would i get what?
<EasterSunshine> a live cd, you said you have 15
<EasterSunshine> oh, nvm, i misread
<arcanistherogue> yeah, sorry
<arcanistherogue> i ordered them
<EasterSunshine> i thought it said, "if you need them"
<arcanistherogue> and they arent kubuntu
<arcanistherogue> 12 are ubuntu, one is slax, 1 is knoppix, and one is another distro i forgot about.
<arcanistherogue> the others i burned myself htough
<EasterSunshine> 12 ubuntus?
<arcanistherogue> i think its SuSE, the last one
<arcanistherogue> yeah :D
<EasterSunshine> ubuntu obsession?
<dinocore> so anyone know a nice lite weight bittorrent client?
<arcanistherogue> well, does anyeon know how to reinstall GRUB bootloader if i install windows XP?
<ms12> after installing window put your ubuntu installation cd at the boot prompt type rescue
<ms12> let the cd boot normall and set everything like normal install it will give you a command prompt
<ms12> at the command prompt type grub-install /dev/hda if ubuntu is on the first harddisk hdb if it is on the second
<arcanistherogue> i actually have it on sda
<arcanistherogue> sata drive
<ms12> so you have /dev/sda
<arcanistherogue> indeed
<arcanistherogue> anyway
<ms12> i think will work this way too
<ms12> just after you do that 
<arcanistherogue> wait a minute
<ms12> edit menu.list to include window in the grub menu
<arcanistherogue> could i use a live CD
<arcanistherogue> just mount sda
<arcanistherogue> then go root
<arcanistherogue> if you can
<arcanistherogue> and then install GRUB
<ms12> try it might work
<arcanistherogue> well, What I want to do is install Gentoo onto hda, but for some reason (its an IDE drive) windows made me make a partition on it.  I found a 40 GB drive that is ide, so im gonna put windows on that, but then i dont want to reformat again.  So i'm going to have to get GRUB back.
<arcanistherogue> I don't know why windows said so, but it said i needed a partition on the master IDE drive also
<arcanistherogue> I just want it to run some of my games, they arent as good as cedega.
<arcanistherogue> and photoshop.
<arcanistherogue> *in cedega
<ms12> how many harddisks you have
<arcanistherogue> I have a sata drive, which is my main one, and 2 IDE drives, a 17 GB master and a 5 GB slave (im replacing the slave)
<arcanistherogue> im gonna make it a 40 GB master and 17 GB slave
<ms12> and where do you have ubuntu now and where is window
<arcanistherogue> both are on the SATA one, its 80 GB.  A bit mroe than half is in windows xp (45 GB) and the rest is kubuntu.
<arcanistherogue> i can then use the full sata drive for llinux, and then the rest just to fool around with other operating systems.
<ms12> so just running grub-install /dev/sda will work then
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> wait, if i were to use the install CD to reinstall grub
<ms12> i am not familiar though with the live cd :(
<arcanistherogue> would i have to install all the packages all over again
<ms12> no you will use it in rescue mode
<arcanistherogue> oh, how do i do that?
<ms12> thats why i said when it first boot type rescue
<arcanistherogue> oh
<nikkia> that was entertaining
<arcanistherogue> ok, lemme write this down
<ms12> arcan so basically at the first boot prompt type rescue
<ms12> let it do what it dow it will give you command prompt at the end
<ms12> type grub-install /dev/sda
<ms12> reboot
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> got it all down
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> lemme find my windoze disc now...
<ms12> sudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.list
<ms12> and enable the window on grub menu
<ms12> sudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arcanistherogue> hmmm, do i have to do this each time i install a new linux distro?  I plan to fill up the other drives (17 GB) with em
<dasunst3r> Hey... can someone help me with cron jobs?
<arcanistherogue> what do you need to know about em?
<dasunst3r> I'd like a task to run at 12 in the morning every, single Sunday
<arcanistherogue> so, weekly?
<dasunst3r> I'm in the "edit task" box right now, and I have these things checked: every single month, Sunday, 0 hour, 0 minute
<dasunst3r> Yeah
<dasunst3r> I just wanted to make sure I've punched in the right settings
<arcanistherogue> hmm, i just put the scripts i need to run in the cron folders
<arcanistherogue> like /etc/cron.weekly
<arcanistherogue> but im not too good at em otherwise >_>
<dasunst3r> Oh
<arcanistherogue> well, i gotta go install this Gentoo, i hope you get a better answer then mine ._.
<dasunst3r> Thanks
<ms12> arcanis you just need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst only to add whatever other distro you add
<EasterSunshine> how would one hide konversation from the taskbar? (i really need to get started on homework... :'-(
<dasunst3r> LOL
<dasunst3r> Does your Mom know what the heck Konversation is?!
<dasunst3r> Aah, security through obscurity might not be that bad after all... :S
<dasunst3r> Or do you just need to resist temptation? >-D
<EasterSunshine> i can't stop ircing!!!
<EasterSunshine> piano lessons are in a couple of minutes...i might miss em
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: type killall konversation in terminal ... good success rate
<EasterSunshine> i can't get myself to do it, i'll need to hide it instead
<EasterSunshine> and keep it in the system tray
<dasunst3r> How about rm -rf / ?!  (j/k)
<EasterSunshine> `rm -rf /`? i'll be sure to try it
<dasunst3r> Say... how do you check the KDE version?
<EasterSunshine> in any kde application, goto help > about...
<apokryphos> dasunst3r: kde-config --version
<dasunst3r> Aaw... only 3.4.0
<EasterSunshine> rm -fr / takes a while, doesn't it...
<dasunst3r> Must get 3.4.2 :D
<EasterSunshine> lots of permission denied....should i have done it sudo?
<ms12> easter do not do that
<ms12> dasunst3r do not give bad advise 
<dasunst3r> Yeah... don't do that, easter
<dasunst3r> Sorry
<ms12> he did not know you  are joking
<dasunst3r> Oh, gosh... 
<EasterSunshine> lol, i am the one joking
<dasunst3r> Oh, thank God!
<ms12> lool easter haha
<dasunst3r> Yeah... sudo!!!
<dasunst3r> You know you're addicted to kynaptic when you fire it up more than 4 times a day... -_-
<dean> what's uuupppp??? ;-)
<EasterSunshine> i fire it up like twenty times a day to help ppl
<apokryphos> I always use apt
<apokryphos> or KPackage, if I really need a GUI front-end
<dasunst3r> Why kpackage?
<apokryphos> dasunst3r: it doesn't hog apt once it's opened, has a "filter" search which I easily prefer, and I like the way it handles a few other things
<apokryphos> not perfect by any means; its UI is an issue. But hey.
<dasunst3r> I see...
* dasunst3r goes to get kpackage to try out
<equex_> i went trough every package except multiverse when i got kubuntu
<dasunst3r> I could tell you guys that I tried SUSE yesterday
<dasunst3r> It was like Fedora... another "chicken" distribution (a distro that doesn't include "potentially-illegal" packages, like for MP3 support)
<equex> what? is mo3 gonna be forbidden ?
<equex> mp3
<apokryphos> like [K] ubuntu
<dasunst3r> No... it's just that they didn't include support for it because MP3's patente
<dasunst3r> patented*
<equex> oh the patents yeah thats a nightmare
<dasunst3r> I swore to myself that I'll NEVER support a business whose business model thrives on frivilous lawsuits or patent abuse
<equex> well i dont respect patents, since anyone can own them without having been involved in the conception of the patent
<nikkia> wow, nice
<dasunst3r> Lexmark and TigerDirect are on my blacklist already
<nikkia> wine locked up my system
<equex> patents are now food for lawyers and market sharks
<equex> nothing else
<dasunst3r> Let me see...
<dasunst3r> See you later
<dean> can you adding my ATI radeon 9600 to your blacklist?
<LinKage> Can some1 help me install drivers for my network card?
<LinKage> apokryphos can u help me m8 ?
<orkid> (Possibly asked many times). Just installed ubuntu and then kde-core + extras. I want to wipe out everything to do with gnome, but can't find a way to select it. I want to remove all packages that ubuntu-desktop installs, but removing ubuntu-desktop seems to just remove the meta package.
<apokryphos> LinKage: sorry, I can't. 
<orkid> any ideas on how to achieve what I want? Or to have a gnome-free system, is it best to install from the kubuntu-livecd?
<LinKage> apokryphos
<LinKage> i have found the drivers
<apokryphos> orkid: use the debfoster command
<LinKage> i just need some1 to help me follow the instructions
<apokryphos> orkid: you can use it with the ubuntu-desktop and the kubuntu-desktop packages. See the man page.
<orkid> apokryphos: thanks.
<dean> Snape killed Dumbledore! ! ! ! !
<LinKage> this is getting pathetic..
<LinKage> Can some1 help me install drivers for my network card?
<orkid> kde-core seems not to need xserver-xorg, according to debfoster.
<orkid> this is odd.
<orkid> what net card?
<orkid> ...
<LinKage> its a Marvell Yukon onboard
<LinKage> gigabit ethernet
<LinKage> i have found drivers and instructions
<LinKage> but the installation fails
<orkid> are you at a shell?
<LinKage> you can see instructions here
<LinKage> http://www.syskonnect.de/syskonnect/support/driver/readme/linux/sk98lin.html
<orkid> you need to load the module 'sk98lin'
<LinKage> im using my laptop
<orkid> ...
<LinKage> but today i instsalled kubuntu on my desktop 
<orkid> so where is this net card? what do you have usable on that computer?
<LinKage> and im trying to set it up
<orkid> oh. ... i don't know what kernel (and modules) the kubuntu cd installs... the (gnome) ubuntu install will give you proper modules.
<LinKage> its my first time using linux and i dont know nothing
<orkid> oh i see.
<orkid> do you have your other computer near you?
<LinKage> the one using now
<LinKage> to talk to u
<orkid> the one that your marvell nic is on
<orkid> NIC == network interface card.
<LinKage> its next me
<orkid> okay. do you have a terminal there?
<LinKage> yes
<orkid> okay. in the terminal type in:
<orkid> sudo modprobe sk98lin
<orkid> (to load the sk98lin module into your kernel)
<orkid> tell me when you're done.
<LinKage> done
<equex> LinKage: didnt someone find out your card was two or three revisions newer than the latest driver ?
<orkid> did that produce errors?
<LinKage> no i got the drivers from the cd that came with the mobo
<LinKage> no it didnt
<orkid> type in:
<orkid> lsmod | grep sk98lin
<LinKage> done
<orkid> what output did it give you?
<LinKage> sk98lin 149216 4294967292
<orkid> (this was to list all modules loaded in the kernel and find any lines that included 'sk98lin' on them)
<orkid> okay. 
<orkid> type in:
<orkid> sudo ifconfig
<LinKage> done
<pax> what do you think about this kde ala gnome http://ninux.net/files/kdefoo
<orkid> is there any mention of eth0, eth1, ppp0 ?
<LinKage> no
<LinKage> only lo
<orkid> ok, type in:
<orkid> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<orkid> (ifconfig is the InterFaceCONFIGurator). eth0 is the first ETHernet device (numbering starts at 0) detected by your kernel.
<LinKage> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<orkid> mayb equex is right.
<orkid> the module did not seem to be the right one (even though the kernel loaded it).
<orkid> to remove the module from the kernel type:
<orkid> sudo rmmod sk98lin
<LinKage> error module in use :S
<apokryphos> orkid: I'd only ever use the command in conjugation with kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> orkid: if you did, it should give you an actual kubuntu setup
<orkid> make sure to type in eth'zero', not eth'oh'
<orkid> apokryphos: ok.
<LinKage> yea it is a zero
<LinKage> if i go where i have unzip the drivers
<LinKage> i open a terminal 
<LinKage> and launch the install
<LinKage> during installation all goes ok 
<LinKage> except one
<LinKage> something wrong with the kernel headers
<LinKage> error is cannot compile kernel
<orkid> LinkKage: From here I would google for the solution... Get the exact name and model of your NIC chip...possibly from your laptop manufacturer, then google around for that model and linux at the same time, this might give you an idea of what module you need, because sk98lin doesn't seem to work for you.
<orkid> laptops are more temperamental than PCs too, so that might be a part of the issue.
<LinKage> that module came on the cd with mobo
<orkid> your modules are in your /lib/modules directory.
<orkid> is that where you copied it from the cd?
<LinKage> no
<LinKage> there is no folder modules under /lib
<orkid> that's odd, as far as i know the kernel usually stores modules there.
<orkid> rather, kernel modules are usually stored there.
<LinKage> maybe thats the problem 
<LinKage> its looks in a folder that doesnt exit
<orkid> type in:
<orkid> uname -a
<orkid> what does it give you?
<orkid> what cd did you do this install from anyway? (the ubuntu install)
<LinKage> kubuntu
<LinKage> 5.04
<orkid> kubuntu install cd? or kubuntu live cd?
<LinKage> install cd
<orkid> so what does uname -a give you?
<LinKage> 2.6.10-5-386 #1 and the date
<orkid> and there is nothing in /lib/modules/ ?
<LinKage> Linux Linkage 2.6.10-5-386 #1 and the date
<LinKage> nothing
<LinKage> if in console tho 
<LinKage> i type cd /lib/modules
<LinKage> it gets in that file 
<orkid> and then 'ls' ...
<orkid> to see what's there.
<LinKage> and inside that modules files says 2.6.10-5-386
<orkid> that's a directory.
<orkid> that's the directory with module for your kernel (version 2.6.10-5 for an i386 and up)
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> in that file 2.6..... there is no sk98lin
<orkid> do you have that cd with the linux driver?
<LinKage> yes id o
<LinKage> do
<orkid> put that cd in your cdrom, and mount it.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> !list sdl_mixer
<ubotu> Rogue_Jedi_X: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Damn
<LinKage> how to mount it ?
<orkid> then we'll try to find the right file and copy it to the modules directory.
<orkid> type in: 
<orkid> well, you might not need to mount it.
<orkid> put in the cd and try to access it through kde.
<orkid> (e.g. through konqueror)
<LinKage> ok done
<orkid> can you find the directory with the sk98lin dirvers you were talking about?
<LinKage> yes
<orkid> is there an sk98lin.o file there?
<LinKage> there is a install-7_04.tar.bz2 file and two .htm
<orkid> hmm.
<orkid> okay, you'll should probably read the webpages (.htm) files that are there.
<LinKage> the web pages there is the one i paste u in the beginning
<orkid> the .tar.bz2 is an zipped tar file (like a .zip file in windows)
<LinKage> if i unzip that file
<LinKage> which i have 
<LinKage> it has 2 install.sh files
<LinKage> readme
<LinKage> install.log
<LinKage> sk98lin.4
<orkid> okay, type this in:
<orkid> lspci | grep Marvell
<LinKage> sk98lin.tar.bz2
<orkid> does it give you: 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)
<LinKage> it gives 0000:02:00,0
<LinKage> it gives 0000:02:00.0
<LinKage> and at the end unknown device
<orkid> does it say something about Marvell, and the model  and etc ?
<LinKage> 4362 (rev 15 )
<orkid> do you have a k8n motherboard?
<LinKage> not its not that
<LinKage> sec ill tell u
<orkid> what is it?
<LinKage> p5gd2
<LinKage> its asus
<LinKage> socket 775
<orkid> okay. there's a thread about it at debian lists:
<orkid> http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/05/msg00671.html
<orkid> get the latest driver...
<orkid> and follow the instructions here:
<orkid> http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/readme/linux/sk98lin.html
<LinKage> ok
<apokryphos> does running khotkeys crash for others here?
<orkid> that's the best advice i can give you right now. Your NIC seems to be quite new, and the drivers (and any bugs) are getting ironed out.
<LinKage> ill need to burn onto a cd to move it to the desktop 
<LinKage> give me 3mins
<LinKage> omg i dont have nero on the laptop 
<LinKage> let me download it
<LinKage> or should i burn with the windows application?
<orkid> the driver version on your cd is 7.04, The newest one (on the website) is 8.23
<orkid> This should get you going.
<orkid> Download the tar.bz2, follow the installation instructions (on website) and choose the Installation Mode (not the patch generation mode). This should install the driver module, without the need of compiling a new kernel. 
<LinKage> ok i have the new drivers 
<orkid> unzip, and run 'sudo ./install.sh' from ther directory they're in (in the terminal)
<LinKage> ok
<orkid> it might not be able to find a compiler
<LinKage> Check kernel header files (not found)  [failed] 
<orkid> so you did a sudo ./install.sh
<orkid> and then what.
<orkid> ??
<kinfo> what?
<LinKage> kernel header not found. Please install the linux header files developement package or create a symbolic direcotry
<LinKage> sry my typing is not fast
<orkid> LinKage: did you type '1'  for Installation Mode, or '2'?
<LinKage> 1
<orkid> and then did it ask you a question?
<orkid> and then you typed 'y' for yes?
<LinKage> y
<LinKage> yes
<orkid> is the kernel-headers error the first line you see, or does it say [   OK   ]  for a few things first?
<LinKage> ok for a lot 
<orkid> so after whick OK does it say failed?
<LinKage> its the one before the last
<orkid> what's the last OK check?
<LinKage> delete temp directories
<LinKage> fail is after remove driver
<orkid> sorry, what's the last OK before the first fail.
<LinKage> After remove driver
<orkid> so the removal of the drive succeded?
<LinKage> yes
<orkid> try to make sure with 'lsmod | grep sk98lin'
<radis> LinKage: did you try apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<orkid> if it doesn't show you anything, then the module is not inserted in the kernel (good)
<radis> or linux-headers
<radis> i don't remember
<LinKage> i have tryed the command with the aptitude
<LinKage> i can try it again
<radis> try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LinKage> if do lsmod.. it gives that number
<radis> uname -r gives you the version number of the running kernel
<LinKage> k done
<radis> try installing your app again
<LinKage> 0 upgraded, 0 newly
<orkid> radis. with 2.6.10 running the current linux-kernel-headers installed is 2.5.999-test7-bk-17, so i don't know if that'll work.
<radis> It should find the headers
<radis> orkid: it should
<LinKage> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<orkid> sudo apt-get install linux-header-$(uname -r)
<orkid> Reading package lists... Done
<orkid> Building dependency tree... Done
<orkid> E: Couldn't find package linux-header-2.6.10-5-386
<radis> it's headers
<radis> with a S
<orkid> ;)
<LinKage> huh ?
<orkid> you're right, it does pick up a package.
<radis> when it's installed, the installer of your program should find the headers now
<LinKage> ahhh i lost you guys
<orkid> radis: it's odd because i am running a 2.6.10 kernel and the same install.sh that LinKage is trying to run doesn't ask me for headers.
<LinKage> im a total noob
<radis> orkid: d'oh!
<orkid> LinKage: radis is saying to try installing the headers by running: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<LinKage> thats what i did
<LinKage> headers not header
<radis> and what happend?
<LinKage> should i try header?
<LinKage> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<LinKage> thats what happened
<radis> did you try header or headers ?
<LinKage> readin done
<LinKage> buiding done
<LinKage> linux header .... is alreader the newest version
<LinKage> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<radis> doh! then it's already installed
<radis> that's strange
<LinKage> so what is the problem ?
<orkid> it's a kubuntu-install installation. 
<radis> try apt-get install --reinstall it
<LinKage> ok a sec
<orkid> and i'm running from a new ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop installation and the ./install.sh file doesn't give me that error.
<radis> maybe the link to headers is missing
<LinKage> readin done
<LinKage> buiding done 
<LinKage> E: couldnt find package it
<radis> lol
<LinKage> :(
<radis> apt-get install --reinstall kernel-headers-blahblah
<LinKage> whats blabla ???
<LinKage> lol
<radis> kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<orkid> (whatever he told you before)
<LinKage> again the same
<LinKage> E: couldnt find package kernel.....
<radis> that's strange
<orkid> try 'sudo apt-get update'
<radis> doh! kernel heraders is the debian way, change it to linux-headers-blabla
<radis> I used to confuse those terms
<radis> lol
<LinKage> with update it just ouput readin done
<radis> apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LinKage> ok its doin it
<LinKage> done
<LinKage> now?
<LinKage> sudo ./install.sh ?
<orkid> yea
<LinKage> again
<LinKage> :(((((((((
<orkid> same thing... yeah, weird problem.
<LinKage> maybe it needs a reboot?
<orkid> probably not.
<LinKage> damn in windowz that thing always worked
<LinKage> lol
<radis> do a: file /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<radis> and paste here the output
<LinKage> a sec
<LinKage> output is 
<orkid> radis: he's trying to install a new version of the sk98lin driver (from website), because his NIC is a rev15, and seems to need it. I have to go.
<orkid> LinKage: Good luck with the network drivers. I have to go. Hope I was of some help.
<LinKage> thnc 
<LinKage> for then help orkid
<LinKage> ./lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build:symbolic link to '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<orkid> LinKage: You're welcome. bye.
<LinKage> cya
<radis> ok, do: file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<radis> to see if it does exists
<LinKage> hmmm
<LinKage> it didnt open any file
<radis> what?
<LinKage> isnt suppose to open a file?
<radis> no, it should give you some info about the file if it exists
<radis> what kind of file is
<LinKage> it just said /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386: direcotry
<radis> ah, its okay
<LinKage> :)
<radis> so, that's damn strange
<radis> you appear to have the headers installed and running
<radis> but by some damn reason, the installer doesn't see it
<LinKage> so ?
<LinKage> ok how can i make the installer to see it?
<radis> does the installer have a readme file to figure out how to tell it where it can find the headers?
<LinKage> hmm
<LinKage> open the install.sh with kate?
<radis> it is a single file?
<LinKage> install.sh yea
<LinKage> is one
<radis> is there any "README" file or something like that inside the directory?
<LinKage> yes
<radis> check it out, maybe you can specify the installer where to locate the headers
<radis> or, send me that file
<LinKage> http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/htm/sk9elin.htm
<LinKage> u can get it from here
<radis> Let me see it
<LinKage> ok
<radis> LinKage: it's not that simple to install your driver
<LinKage> :O
<radis> it needs the full and configured kernel source
<LinKage> :(
<radis> whe installer patches the sources and you need to rebuild your kernel
<LinKage> can u drive me throught?
<radis> You need to learn how to compile your kernel for your machine, specify what kind of hardware do you have, etc
<radis> it's not that easy to tell you
<LinKage> :(
<radis> you need to take a look at some documentation place about how to compile your kernel
<LinKage> well to learn all these will take ages by having just one day under linux
<radis> no, just google for "kernel compiling howto"
<LinKage> ok
<LinKage> thanx for the help mate
<LinKage> :)
<radis> now, I need to go to take some sleep, I'm really tired
<radis> no problem :), good luck
<radis> see you
<LinKage> thnx
<LinKage> see u
<jesusfish> is there a way to re-install lilo or grub from a live cd?
<jesusfish> to fix a MBR that Win messed up
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having problems trying to run Kubuntu
<jdsbluedevl> I'm trying to switch the desktop from GNOME to KDE, but it keeps saying that it failed
<jdsbluedevl> the terminal is spitting out "invoke-rc.d: inistscript kdm, action "reload" failed."
<jdsbluedevl> and I installed Kubuntu on a system that had Ubuntu already
<jdsbluedevl> with apt-get
<jdsbluedevl> is anyone here?
<EasterSunshine> we're idling
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<EasterSunshine> you can except an answer within a month
<jdsbluedevl> haha
<jdsbluedevl> well, I guess I gotta wake someone up
<EasterSunshine> did you do apt-get install kubutnu-desktop ?
<jdsbluedevl> yeah
<jdsbluedevl> and then I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jdsbluedevl> and then it asked me which desktop I wanted, and I selected kdm
<jdsbluedevl> then it gave me that error
<EasterSunshine> ack, you know more about it then i do...
<EasterSunshine> i just downloaded the kubuntu cd fromthe start
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, and I'm a total n00b
<EasterSunshine> kdm isn't the desktop, it is the login screen
<jdsbluedevl> I didn't want to do that b/c I already had burned Ubuntu
<jdsbluedevl> well, it told me that loading kdm failed
<jdsbluedevl> oh, and then installed Ubuntu, so I didn't want to go through that hassle again
<EasterSunshine> well i'm also a n00b and i'm stumped
<jdsbluedevl> no kidding, I'm wondering where the 13373rz are
<c0rrupt_> sleep
<jdsbluedevl> would you know what the problem is?
<c0rrupt_> what are you trying to do
<jdsbluedevl> I installed Kubuntu through apt-get and tried to change to KDE
<jdsbluedevl> it's giving me an error
<jdsbluedevl> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<c0rrupt_> installed it in what
<jdsbluedevl> in Ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> so
<jdsbluedevl> I had already installed Ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> ..
<c0rrupt_> did you install kde?
<jdsbluedevl> if by that you mean kubuntu, yes
<c0rrupt_> ubuntu is kubuntu just with kde, but you know that
<jdsbluedevl> yeah
<c0rrupt_> all you need to do is install kde
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, but I can't switch over
<c0rrupt_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<c0rrupt_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE?
<c0rrupt_> did you check that out
<pax> jdsbluedevl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm keep gdm
<jdsbluedevl> I don't want gdm, I want kdm
<pax> jdsbluedevl: reinstall it
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<pax> sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm
<apokryphos> jdsbluedevl: Try updating to kde 3.4.2
<c0rrupt_> -.-
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> hmm... kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<jdsbluedevl> so I install kubuntu-desktop, kde, and kde-core?
<jdsbluedevl> or is there an order?
<apokryphos> jdsbluedevl: just kubuntu-desktop
<pax> kubuntu-desktop is all you need
<apokryphos> the other metapackages are for things that kubuntu-desktop would bring in
<cjohn> can anyone help a newbi?
<cjohn> i'm trying to install a sound driver and i am lost
<apokryphos> I'm out for now, but....
<jdsbluedevl> ok, so I type in apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> jdsbluedevl: not sure if the kubuntu-desktop has been updated to grab in latest kde stuff; do kde-config --prefix after you install kubuntu-desktop to see if it brought it in. 
<pax> jdsbluedevl: didnt you install it already and had problem with kdm?
<apokryphos> jdsbluedevl: if it didn't; just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> pax: I think he means for upgrading
<jdsbluedevl> 3.4.0
<apokryphos> jdsbluedevl: put the new source in your sources.list; sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> ...easiest way, actually
<jdsbluedevl> ok, where do I find sources.list?
<pax> jdsbluedevl: did you add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apokryphos> *kde-config --version, not --prefix. Gah. That's the third time I've done that mistake recently. Heh.
* apokryphos -> out
<jdsbluedevl> wherehow do I edit the sources.list?
<jdsbluedevl> is that emacs?
<pax> jdsbluedevl: use any editor you like kate, kedit, nano ..
<cjohn> Can anyone help a newbie with updating  sound and Video?
<pax> jdsbluedevl: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pax> cjohn: I would start with the wiki
<cjohn> Thanks
<jdsbluedevl> so, I put deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main at the end of the file?
<pax> jdsbluedevl: yes
<pax> jdsbluedevl: then sudo apt-get update
<pax> jdsbluedevl: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<pax> jdsbluedevl: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<jdsbluedevl> could I edit the file in OpenOffice?
<jdsbluedevl> b/c I'm trying, and I can't type
<pax> I dont see why not
<jdsbluedevl> well, I can't edit
<pax> you have to be root
<pax> jdsbluedevl: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jdsbluedevl> thx
<jdsbluedevl> 10 minutes? grr.
<pax> 10 minutes for what?
<jdsbluedevl> upgrading
<pax> depends on your connection and box speed :-)
<jdsbluedevl> well, it's a fast DSL connection
<jdsbluedevl> it's more like, I wanted it done now!!  waa, waa, waa
<pax> the upgrade is worth the '10 minutes' hehe
<jdsbluedevl> haha, new headline on Yahoo, "Microsoft sees 3 'critical' Windows security flaws"
<jdsbluedevl> Mac + Linux = Bill Gates can suck on lemons
<c0rrupt_> upnp
<c0rrupt_> ms05-039
<ms12> anyone know why i do not have any control on firefox fonts
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I enable root? -.-
<I_Eat_Plastic> Good isn't help for me.
<I_Eat_Plastic> google* heh
<ms12> sudo
<pax> I_Eat_Plastic: sudo -i
<ms12> sudo and command name will give you same right as root
<jdsbluedevl> if I read correctly, I think you do sudo passwd root
<pax> I_Eat_Plastic: if you mean enabling the root account then, sudo passwd root
<I_Eat_Plastic> Thank you.
<pax> ms12: change the display resolution according to your screen resolution
<pax> I use 72dpi for firefox, works well
<ms12> pax will try that thanx
<ms12> should not i use system setting in display resol
<ms12> by the way i too use 72dpi
<ms12> better on my notebook
<richardkillingsw> hello
<richardkillingsw> i just installed opera
<richardkillingsw> and i need to know how to make it appear in my main menu
<pax> ms12: you can control display resolution of firefox, it's in edit > prefs > general > fonts ..
<ms12> i did that
<ms12> but whatever i make the font is the same
<pax> richardkillingsw: you can use kmenuedit to add it
<ms12> and thats for the proper page code
<ms12> richard also right click on the menu will open the menu editor
<richardkillingsw> where is that at
<pax> richardkillingsw: right click on the kmenu > menu editor
<richardkillingsw> but i dont see that on here
<pax> richardkillingsw: are you on kubuntu?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, I need a C compiler
<I_Eat_Plastic> Where can I get this?
<c0rrupt_> gcc
<c0rrupt_> apt-get install gcc
<ms12> i-eat why you need it?
<I_Eat_Plastic> gtk
<c0rrupt_> everyone does
<ms12> apt-get install build-essentials i think what you are looking for
<kalenedrael> hmm
<jdsbluedevl> ok, all of that is done.  Do I log out and log back in now for the changes to take effect?
<jdsbluedevl> or should it update automatically?
<pax> jdsbluedevl: yes, don't reboot tho
<jdsbluedevl> ok, thx
<richardkillingsw> yes im on kubuntu
<richardkillingsw> where is this menu editor at on here
<ms12> richard move with the mouse to the K icon then right click the mouse botton will open the editor to you
<pax> richardkillingsw: in console type: kmenuedit
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> now what
<richardkillingsw> how do i put opera in here
<richardkillingsw> into kmenuedit
<pax> click help > handbook > using kmenuedit
<richardkillingsw> ok for opera what do i put into the command section on kmenuedit
<_frank> richardkillingsw: opera I think
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> does it have %'s in it
<pax> richardkillingsw: /usr/bin/opera
<_frank> I have no idea, I don't even have opera
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> what about the work path
<pax> empty
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> is that it then
<richardkillingsw> i have the icon
<pax> save
<richardkillingsw> super sweet
<richardkillingsw> it works
<richardkillingsw> :)
<richardkillingsw> so i can do this for any program i install on here that is non kubuntu
<richardkillingsw> ok now one more thing
<richardkillingsw> can i put opera into my internet section on my main menu
<_frank> richardkillingsw: most packages add their link in the menu but some don't
<richardkillingsw> or do i have to leave it by itself
<richardkillingsw> ok
<_frank> richardkillingsw: you can put it anywhere in the menu with kmenuedit
<pax> richardkillingsw: yes you can, just drag with the mouse to the internet section
<richardkillingsw> ok got that
<richardkillingsw> sweet 
<richardkillingsw> i appreciate this 
<richardkillingsw> thanks
<twidget> Is there such a thing in Linux as a DVD data recovery program?
<pax> what are you trying to do?
<twidget> I have several DVDs that I burned data to using K3b that now I am unable to mount them
<twidget> wait, would not having cdrdao installed be the problem?
<pax> hehe
<pax> didnt k3b ask you to install it the first time you fired it up?
<twidget> wwe're about to find out
<_frank> pax: its not necessary if you do TAO I think
<twidget> yeah, I trashed my install, that's what started all this
<twidget> What's TAO?
<_frank> track at once dao = disc at once
<_frank> both should work I think
<twidget> ah
<richardkillingsw> ok i need to install libdvdcss on kubuntu
<_frank> you can install cdrdao and try again
<richardkillingsw> how do i do this
<richardkillingsw> the libdvdcss folder with the install stuff is on my desktop
<richardkillingsw> should this be in my home folder
<richardkillingsw> and what should i type in x terminal to install this 
<_frank> richardkillingsw: get libdvdcss from backports
<richardkillingsw> what backports
<_frank> richardkillingsw: x86, right?
<richardkillingsw> yeah
<richardkillingsw> im a noob
<richardkillingsw> ok
<_frank> you know how to add repositories?
<richardkillingsw> repositories?
<richardkillingsw> how do i do that
<_frank> ok 
<_frank> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_frank> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<richardkillingsw> oh those 
<richardkillingsw> i have that handled
<richardkillingsw> in synaptics
<richardkillingsw> right
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<I_Eat_Plastic> why when I try to install nvidia drivers it asks for kernel source?
<I_Eat_Plastic> then stops, and won't let me install.
<_frank> I_Eat_Plastic: trying to install via synaptic or official drivers?
<I_Eat_Plastic> officical
<_frank> you know you can get them from synaptic? not the latest though
<I_Eat_Plastic> _frank: How?
<_frank> install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings in synaptic
<_frank> I_Eat_Plastic: they will work fine unless you have a Geforce 7800 or something like that
<_frank> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<I_Eat_Plastic> Thanks for the help.
<I_Eat_Plastic> @ _frank
<_frank> np
<richardkillingsw> theres no libdvdcss in the repositories
<richardkillingsw> where can i get libdvdcss at
<_frank> richardkillingsw: its in hoar-extras
<crimsun> richardkillingsw: debian-marillat or hoary-extras
<_frank> richardkillingsw: its in hoary-extras
<richardkillingsw> and this is in synaptic right
<_frank> richardkillingsw: did you add backports and hit reload?
<richardkillingsw> ive had backports
<richardkillingsw> universe
<richardkillingsw> right
<_frank> not universe, backports
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<_frank> and 
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<richardkillingsw> oh
<_frank> backports is not restricted by the legalities of ubuntu ;-)
<richardkillingsw> ok
<I_Eat_Plastic> doe kubuntu comes pre-packaged with firefox?
<_frank> I_Eat_Plastic: no you can get with kynaptic
<richardkillingsw> yes it does
<richardkillingsw> it just has a different icon
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, really?
<richardkillingsw> it has a globe icon
<richardkillingsw> of the earth
<richardkillingsw> its in the internet section on your application menu
<richardkillingsw> and its on your top bar also
<_frank> I_Eat_Plastic: firefox is not on a default kubuntu install
<richardkillingsw> yeah it is
<I_Eat_Plastic> It's not.
<_frank> (I'm pretty sure about that)
<richardkillingsw> i got it when i installed
<richardkillingsw> what version do you have
<_frank> richardkillingsw: did you install ubuntu first?
<richardkillingsw> of ubuntu
<I_Eat_Plastic> Yeah,
<I_Eat_Plastic> He prob did.
<_frank> I_Eat_Plastic: you can get firefox in kynaptic
<richardkillingsw> yeah
<richardkillingsw> i did
<I_Eat_Plastic> I didn't ;-;
<_frank> richardkillingsw: that's why you have firefox
<richardkillingsw> ok
<I_Eat_Plastic> Anyways, do you know the command _frank
<richardkillingsw> do i click on restricted or universe on here
<_frank> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<_frank> of use kynaptic
<richardkillingsw> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/multiverse/
<_frank> or*
<richardkillingsw> this is where im at now
<richardkillingsw> what do i click on to get the backports
<_frank> richardkillingsw: in synaptic you have to add a custom repository
<richardkillingsw> ok
<_frank> richardkillingsw: you can also edit /etc/apt/sources.list to do the changes in the repositories
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> well i went into the repositories part on synaptics
<twidget> What are some of the editors? kate crashes
<richardkillingsw> how do i enable the backports on there
<_frank> richardkillingsw: any ways, once you have universe, multiverse and backports, you'll have pretty much anything you need at your figer tips
<richardkillingsw> i have universe and multiverse
<_frank> richardkillingsw: yeah click add -> custom -> then paste the  line that starts with deb
<richardkillingsw> ok
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, anothere question, how do I change my screen res?
<_frank> twidget: why does it crash? did you do sudo kate
<richardkillingsw> whats the apt line for backports
<_frank> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<twidget> yes
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<twidget> there's another one I can't think of that works
<_frank> richardkillingsw: pay attention, thats the 3rd time I paste the,
<twidget> not gedit...
<twidget> nemo?
<_frank> twidget: use ksysguard to kill the kate process and next time use kdesu kate to start it with root priviledges
<_frank> twidget: there is nano on the console
<twidget> nano!
<twidget> that's it
<richardkillingsw> ok i typed that now what
<richardkillingsw> and i added them into the list 
<_frank> confirm and it will do a reload I think
<richardkillingsw> ok it worked
<richardkillingsw> thanks
<_frank> then search for libdvdcss
<richardkillingsw> ok i did
<_frank> you can also install java very easily now
<richardkillingsw> cool
<richardkillingsw> is shockwave in here too
<richardkillingsw> i need that too
<richardkillingsw> you know the player
<richardkillingsw> i need the shockwave player on here
<_frank> sun-j2re for java
<richardkillingsw> ok
<_frank> shockwave is not there
<_frank> I never installed shockwave
<richardkillingsw> how can i get shockave for linux
<richardkillingsw> does it exists
<richardkillingsw> i really need it
<_frank> richardkillingsw: from the shockwave website maybe
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> thanks
<milksteak> I don't think there is shockwave for linux
<milksteak> but bleh
<jpowers> afaik, codeweavers wine supports it.
<jpowers> of course, that's shockwave for windows
<jpowers> supported by wine under linux.
<milksteak> yes
<milksteak> cxoffice supports it
<milksteak> but bleh
<milksteak> he's gone anyway
<drawagoat> hey how can i get opengl to work with an ati mobility radeon.....?
<seth_k> drawagoat, what model?
<TheGnome> fglrx drivers 
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, how do I mount a CD?
<TheGnome> you eat it
<I_Eat_Plastic> Comon,
<TheGnome> use konqeror
<bjv> bah, make a mount point, or find something unsuspecting. mount /dev/hdWhereYourDriveIs /pathtomountpoint
<bjv> live a little.
<drawagoat> oh sryr here i am
<drawagoat> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<drawagoat> thats my video card.... its a 4 year old fujitsu laptop
<TheGnome> hello
<TheGnome> I_Eat_Plastic, did you get it?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Yeah,
<I_Eat_Plastic> I didn't know it was in /media
<TheGnome> yeah
<drawagoat> i installed some fglrx drivers i think but opengl still sint working...
<alakhia> hi, how do I put my laptop on standby? I tried "apm -S" but that didn't work
<bjv> man i should enable suspend-to-ram in bios.
<bjv> id really like to get suspend to disk working. but im lazy.
<alakhia> i tried enabling power management in kde ... but that would crash my laptop
<alakhia> With 2.6 kernel, I can't even do something simple like standby ... apm was so easy
<alakhia> the acpi command only shows status ... doesn't allow me to standby
<caller> does anyone know of a good texas hold 'em game?
<bjv> apt-cache search texas hold em
<bjv> libpoker3d - 3D multiplayer online poker game, libraries
<bjv> poker3d - 3D multiplayer online poker game
<bjv> poker3d-data - 3D multiplayer online poker game, data files
<bjv> poker3d-server - 3D multiplayer online poker game, server side
<caller> bjv, thank you
<caller> I'm still looking for some Texas Hold 'Em game though
<caller> Not a 3D or Online thing... :/
<Tri-Bun> need help pls
<_hon> Tri-Bun: what's up?
<hussam> I did an apt-get update today and there is an update to libc6 in hoary-updates. Do I need to reboot after I install that?
<bjv> well caller, i searched for "texas hold em"  and that came up... so i would guess it uses that string of text somewhere..
<bjv> and multiplayer is so much more fun in all cases!
<bjv> scratch that. not if it is ruining the FF series.
<caller> So, nobody knows of a linux texas holdem app?
<bjv> did you see if poker3d has texas holdem?
<bjv> did you check for an offline play option? O_o
<bjv> no-one is going to find out but you.. lol.
<LordGrunt> hello
<LordGrunt> anyone using firefox here?
<bjv> ys
<LordGrunt>  i got small problem, firefox keeps trying to install new extensions and motives into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, which is unaccesible from user profile
<LordGrunt> i cant install anything new :(
<bjv> strange, my version have all tried to write their stuff to ~/.mozillla/
<LordGrunt> your version is from apt-get or official firefox biuld?
<bjv> uh.. bothish
<hussam> LordGrunt: what extension is that. all extensions for firefox 1.0.x should install in your profile dir
<bjv> ive got 3 versions, from both sources.
<LordGrunt> hussam: none of these do
<hussam> LordGrunt: what are they?
<LordGrunt> right after i hit install, it just shows window with list of extensions or motives and new doesnt appear there
<LordGrunt> hussam: that doesnt matter, i try many and get the same result
<hussam> LordGrunt: I think you have to run firefox at least once as root before you can install any extensions.
<bjv> :/                  i dont think i've ever run firefox as root.
<bjv> is this an apt-gotten version we are talking about?
<LordGrunt> yep, that would be knda wicked solution
<LordGrunt> yes, from debs
<hussam> if build from mozilla.org , then it has to be ran as root once.
<hussam> I wouldn't know since I make my own firefox builds.
<bjv> oh, :P    you are right. i am now remembering the steps i went thru installing from the nightlys or w/e
<LordGrunt> weird, right now hitting xpi on webpage doesnt do *anything*
<LordGrunt> hell, i better go back to mozilla, at least it works
<hussam> LordGrunt: close firefox, do sudo firefox, close it again
<hussam> LordGrunt: run it again then try reinstalling your extensions
<bjv> by default arent extension installs only allowed from localhost?
<bjv> wait, that may not be default.. that might just be how i run it.. and i never change my config between upgrades... -_-
<bjv> n/m
<LordGrunt> hey, i installed from package on firefox website, now everything works fine
<bjv> problem unsolved, but circumvented. congrats. :)
<LordGrunt> and this vesrion puts all extensions in home profile dir
<hussam> LordGrunt: yeah, I'm using the Linux installer from mozilla.org, works great here too.
<LordGrunt> so it looks like deb build from main repository just sucks ;)
<hussam> what about performance, which looks better?
<LordGrunt> not sure yet
<LordGrunt> ill check after i install my fav theme
<znh> !zn
<ubotu> znh: No idea
<znh> !znh
<ubotu> [znh]  1337
<znh> :[] 
<verwilst> man, kubuntu has some serious arts sound issues :p
<verwilst> it has the worst arts experience from all distros i used
<verwilst> constant skipping, ...
<\_aidback> is it possibe to enable rw permission on ntfs partitions?
<P3L|C4N0> no
<\_aidback> ah, okay
<\_aidback> cause i use an external hd to keep my mp3s on and i think its messing amarok up
<P3L|C4N0> NTFS read only
<\_aidback> it scans the directories fine but doesnt load them into my playlist
<\_aidback> ick
<\_aidback> k
<hussam> Is there any tool I can use tp check the temperature of the CPU from inside Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sensors
<Kamping_Kaiser> the package is sensors-lm
<hussam> I couldn't find a package sensors-lm
<hussam> are you sure of the name?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :$
<hussam> ok thanks, installing it now
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, installed, how do I use it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> run sensors-detect
<Kamping_Kaiser> and say yes to everything pretty much
<Kamping_Kaiser> then run "sensors" to see
<Kamping_Kaiser> you may have to reboot.
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: it's asking if ic2-dev is built into kernel. should I say yes or no?
<Kamping_Kaiser> erm. i forget what i said. say yes and see what happens :D)
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: now it says: do you want to use ISA bus ot the I2C/SMBus. what's that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes you do
<hussam> I choose ISA or I2C/smbus ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> any more info?
<hussam> I'll go ahead and choose I2C
<hussam> I'll reboot to check if this works
<Almindor> hello, why is gaim in packages so old?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Almindor: because it's stable
<Kamping_Kaiser> a [k] Ubuntu release doent have major upgrades to existing software
<Kamping_Kaiser> the next release upgrades everything, btu if you stick with the default version they only apply patches
<Almindor> oh
<Almindor> well it's .. not stable
<Almindor> some settings get ignored, and I get frequent disconnects
<Almindor> I guess once the next kubuntu is out everything will get major updates
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> try backports if the one there isnt good enough
<Mez> Almindor, try backports, it has Gaim 1.4.0
<Almindor> backports?
* Almindor got universe multiverse and hoary updates
<Almindor> where do I get backports url?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Mez> no
<Mez> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, backports is official now :d
<Kamping_Kaiser> fine :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> get all modern :P
<Mez> Almindor, add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mez> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Almindor> ok one more thing
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks it works :)
<Almindor> is there a way to tell kynaptic to ignore broken packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool hussam i was starting to wonder ;)
<Almindor> I got one debian package which has dependencies based on newer c libs(works with older no prob)
<Almindor> I forced it and It works, so I'd like to keep it
<Almindor> is there a way to tell apt-get to basicly not check this package on operations?
<Raptoid> faklar..
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: but the CPU and M/B temp are too high. CPU temp is 53 'C
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh mines out as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not sure whta to do 
<paines> hi
<paines> breeze installable or still broken ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> intsallable but broken
<paines> :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser works around cracks in breezy
<paines> so, what is broken ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm using Ubuntu, but same sort of things i expect
* hussam is gonna upgrade to breezy on the 1rst September 
<Kamping_Kaiser> so sound, video, OO.o, nautilus, X in general, etc
<adi_> hi
<adi_> i qnewed help
<paines> ouch
<adi_> sorry
<paines> that is mucho
<adi_> i need help please
<adi_> s.one speak english ? 
<paines> just ask 
<paines> if anyone can answer and is willing to help, you will get an answer
<adi_> well, i  installed kubuntu, i managed to get the things, but there is no root password
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> adi_: use sudo
<adi_> i need to alien some rpms
<adi_> how do i do that with sudo ? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo alian -i evil.RPM
<paines> sudo -i will make you root, or do sudo alien -d your.rpm
<Kamping_Kaiser> <your passwd>
<adi_> i'll try 
<nikkia> oops
<nikkia> i thought it was quiet in here, my scrollbar was stuck at 9:30am :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. hate that
<paines> hrhr
* hussam is gonna upgrade to breezy on the 1rst September 
<nikkia> wow, the iptables in hoary is old :P
<hussam> oops sorry, damn xchat
<_buz> what will we get 1st sept?
<_buz> a RC?
<nikkia> i lacked ip6tables* on my system, so just copied them from my kubuntu machine.... complains that the apps are 1.2.11 and netfilter is 1.3.2 :)
<_buz> i wont install it until the rc comes
<danb> Hi- does anyone know of a scanner copy tool for Linux? So I can scan something then print it 1:1 in a couple of clicks?
<Kamping_Kaiser> danb: xsane?
<danb> kamping: xsane doesn't support pinting
<danb> printing
<Kamping_Kaiser> realy? oh
* Kamping_Kaiser should look
<danb> I've tried GIMP (printing doesn't work at all), Krita (scanning dodgy), xsane (no print feature), quiteinsane..
<_buz> kooka?
<_buz> says scan and ocr program
<nikkia> danb: it would be easy to write one
<_buz> andsince kde software generally  can print
<nikkia> just use the command line interface to sane, to scan, then print :)
<nikkia> maybe 4 lines of shell script :)
<_buz> yes kooka can print
<_buz> and it should be preinsatlled even
<_buz> i  know i didnt install it anyway
<danb> buz: my dad demands a copy feature i.e click scan, then print, out comes a 1:1 copy
<nikkia> danb, again, 4 lines of shell script + a .desktop file :P
<_buz> seems like kooka would do that
<danb> kooka doesn't seem to have that
<danb> i can't see it anyway
<_buz> i have no scanner atatched
<_buz> but printing it can
<_buz> what cant you see
<_buz> i see a print icon
<_buz> no scanner but theres none attached so that makes sense in a way
<laser_tk> How to chance the kde menu button? Is kbfx only option?
<nikkia> anyone on an IPv6 connection here willing to do a little test for me ?
<znh> Message to all dutch kubuntu users: Er is een nederlandse kubuntu kanaal!! - #kubuntu-nl
<nikkia> where's uniq_ when you need him ? :P
<PieD> nikkia: hi
<nikkia> hie pied
<PieD> finally, what did Linkage do yesterday (for me that was yesterday)
<nikkia> pied, i dunno, i went to bed before he finished, i think
<nikkia> as i said, i was suffering from the storm, wasn't really able to focus on the screen
<PieD> did he really try to compile the kernel ?
<nikkia> whever there is a storm, i get a real weird dull pain in my frontal lobes, its probably related to the mild epilepsy i inherited from my father :/
<nikkia> pied, i can't remember
<nikkia> oh, thats right, i wasn't here
<nikkia> i was messing about with VST support, and each time i tried a plugin it would crash X or lock my system up
<nikkia> so i didn't bother reopening kvirc each time
<nikkia> (just looked at my logs and wondered why there was a big hole between 00:35 and 08:21 :)
<AnHu> hello, my problem: I dowloaded the kubuntu breey daily live CD yesterday, but I cannot login. How can I do this?
<hussam> the 2.6.12 kernel ib breezy. is it 2.6.12.4 or 2.6.12.0 ?
<paines> where are those breezy live cd's ?
<AnHu> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/daily-live/20050812/
<paines> thanks
<paines> no AMD64 ?
<paines> :-(
<AnHu> there were AMD64 live cds a few days before
<PieD> paines: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/daily-live/20050809/
<PieD> => AMD64 CDs
<paines> yeah, just found it
<paines> thank AnHu and PieD 
<apokryphos> PieD, nikkia: two people ended up telling him to do pretty much the exact same stuff; few other things too, but it came down to "you'll have to compile your kernel". 
<PieD> why didn't somebody remember us to try ndiswrapper ?
<apokryphos> Dunno. Only thing in my mind was... trying to get that to work took up nearly his whole day (and some of others'). Surely that makes it worth spending a couple of bucks :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i said, i'da been out the door to buy an RTL8139 card about 30 minutes after starting that mess :P
<nikkia> even at somewhere like pcworld, they're a pittance
<apokryphos> I would've sent him one if I knew he was nearby. Got a few lying around
<AnHu> paines: but it could be very unstable
<nikkia> 10 maybe, and that's WAAAY overpriced :)
<PieD> nikkia: I fear we gave him a bad feeling of linux :/
<nikkia> pied, that always happens with driver issues, not much 'we' can do about it
<PieD> linux has issues with drivers
<nikkia> pied, its the same when you tell someone 'oh dear' when they say they have an ATI card, a few hours later, and they usually go away in a huff
<PieD> the problem is that the driver is relying on the kernel
<PieD> the driver can't be copied directly to another machine
<nikkia> i honestly can't understand WHY the driver was that way
<paines> AnHu, okay. but it is possible to install from the live cd ?
<PieD> even if it's the kernel is the same version, it won't work if it isn't exactly the same compilation
<PieD> and that's bad
<nikkia> tbh, the best advice to give him, would probably have been to apt-get the kernel sources, rip out the old sk98lin directory contents and replace them with the vendor supplied kernel directory, and just let kubuntu build a new kernel package
<nikkia> but even thats a lot of work, and a lot of places to go wrong
<AnHu> paines: no
<PieD> without internet connexion ?
<nikkia> pied, linux-sources might be on the cd, if not, its just one .deb to download
<nikkia> apokryphos: here we go, d-link RTL8139 based card, 4.50 from ebuyer
<PieD> kernel sources are quite big, even compressed
<nikkia> pied, he had a connection on the other machine, and it's less than the size of a blank CD :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I must look out for how cheap they are at this computer market
<apokryphos> Going next (not this) Saturday if my grades are ok :)
<paines> AnHu, okay. thx
<AnHu> there's the breezy-install-c
<AnHu> d
<ekimus> i have a problem remastering the ppc live cd. i'm following the wiki (LiveCDCustomizationHowTo). but the cd just won't boot. even tried remastering without any changes just recreating the cd. no success
<PieD> nikkia: aren't you disturbed by the fact that a network cardwindows driver is often easier to install under linux using ndiswrapper than a native linux driver ?
<nikkia> pied, i'm disturbed that a network card vendor would supply native linux drivers that are clearly modified versions of the ones in the kernel, but there appears to be no effort to get those drivers integrated into the kernel itself
<nikkia> especially given that any driver on a CD is going to be a few months old, and the drivers still aren't in the latest kernel
<nikkia> pied, even if the company somehow thinks they can take GPL drivers and modify them and not release them as GPL, the source is there, legally they ARE GPLed whether the company believes so or not, so there is no justification in not adding them
<PieD> yes, I know
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, i found one cheaper
<nikkia> 'Dynamode NC100-TX ethernet card, 2.99'
<apokryphos> is it possible ;-)
<nikkia> and dyanmode confirm its 8139 based
<nikkia> dynamode, even
<nikkia> really, you could buy 10 at that price, and it still be cheaper than trying to justify 4 hours of hacking around trying to get something to work :P
<apokryphos> 'zactly
<PieD> wasting hardware is never a solution
* nikkia ponders that the RTL8139 has become a modern day NE2000
<buz> the RTL isnt fast
<buz> but it does the job juuust fine
<nikkia> buz, they work
<buz> i know
<buz> i've used shitloads of them
<nikkia> buz, but what you just said perfectly described the NE2000 too :)
<PieD> "After discussing this with several people I have decided to stop working on EGL and Xgl." ...........
<buz> i thought the NE2000 was slightly more efficient
<nikkia> i had WD800 series in my machines, because they were *fast*, but the NE2000s were cheap, not the fastest, but 'just works'
<nikkia> buz, erm, even in its day, the NE2000 wasn't fast
<buz> DECs were fast
<nikkia> and 'its day' was 13 years ago :)
<buz> later became intels chipsets
<buz> these days, i couldnt care less
<nikkia> buz, the WD800s were the fastest, IME
<nikkia> they were one of the first that actually made use of DMA too
<nikkia> then the 3c509 happened
<nikkia> and it became THE ethernet card to use
* setite wonders what the hell these people are talking to... and limps over to #ubuntu where he understands
<buz> of course 
<buz> these days i just stick with the onboard stuff
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh, ebuyer have their own RTL8319 based card
<nikkia> cost.... 1.69
<apokryphos> hahaha
<buz> even 4 years ago i could get the thigns for 4$ in hongkong
<buz> retail, no less
<apokryphos> buz: I think travelling there to get it to save the hassle (of before) is a step too far :P
<nikkia> buz, the problem with on-board 'net, is that you get idiot companies that try to put some fancy chipset on the board
<buz> true
<buz> but just to make the point :)
<nikkia> buz, for example, my asus board *should* have an E1000
<apokryphos> yah, I know.
<nikkia> does it ? no, asus thought that they'd disable it and replace it with a broadcom gig lan for the 'deluxe' version
<nikkia> thankfully, its a broadcom chip that has pretty much always 'just worked' in linux
<incinerator> arg, my kwallet is b0rked, anybody else having problems with it?
<incinerator> oh, i just realised, glibc update, better reboot then ggg
<setite> hey i tried to update kde via the update manager butit failed
<setite> what do i use
<apokryphos> setite: do you have 3.4.2 packages?
<setite> i just tried to get them... i just added the repo as the link in the topic indicated
<apokryphos> setite: then did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<setite> update manager
<apokryphos> actually... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is better for the second part
<apokryphos> setite: try using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead. I don't know what the update manager does exactly
<setite> ok yea thats what the error suggest.. i was just wanting to make sure i dont end up with whatever follows hoary
<apokryphos> setite: if there's nothing saying "breezy" in your sources.list, then that's not possible
<setite> it wont give me breezy will it
<setite> oh ok good
<setite> damnit i hate when it asks for the cd
<setite> im about to remove that fromt eh repo list
<apokryphos> You can -- I did straight away.
<apokryphos> Just comment it out
<setite> and i have an issue with it at that
<setite> it always asks for the cd like 50 timies
<setite> as if i was removing it again and again and again which im not
<apokryphos> heh
<setite> im trying to find it so i can comment it out
<setite> oh on the VERRY top
<setite> i just wonder why the update manager failed
<setite> shit this failed too
<setite> apokryphos: can you take a look at the errors?
<apokryphos> setite: sure; www.pastebin.com the output
<setite> http://pastebin.com/335256
<apokryphos> You shouldn't be using marillat repos
<apokryphos> they can muck up things
<setite> i can temporarily comment them out.. i used them for libdvdcss2
<apokryphos> You also don't have the 3.4.2 repository there :)
<setite> yea i do
<apokryphos> setite: you don't need marillat for that
<setite> ill show you my repo list
<setite> http://pastebin.com/335261
<apokryphos> hm, ok, it didn't hit it.
<setite> possibly because it faile prior
<setite> i commented them out so ill try again
<apokryphos> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: (portable abstraction library for DVD decryption), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1 (hoary), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 47 kB
<setite> ok it worked thsi time
<apokryphos> setite: also, you may wanna get the gpg keys so you don't get the error on apt-get updating
<apokryphos> !gpg
<ubotu> [gpg]  at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<apokryphos> Riddell: shouldn't there be a "download" tab on the kubu site?
<apokryphos> Riddell: someone mentioned some time ago it took them more than half an hour to find, since the news tucks it down
<setite> ok it didnt upgrate
<setite> imma restart.. maybe thats it.. brb
<apokryphos> :S
<jpatrick> Maybe move it above the news ticker :p
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes, I need to redesign the website front page layout.  I'm waiting on elmo to set me up a testbed to play about in
<apokryphos> ok
<incinerator> okies, revert the kwallet alert, reboot fixed it ggg
<setite> ok looks like i have new apps... but not the right kde stilll
<apokryphos> setite: do this by the terminal. It's easier to see what's going wrong...
<apokryphos> setite: have you done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<setite> yes
<setite> join #flood
<apokryphos> setite: kde-config --version ?
<setite> ok i posted in flood
<setite> 3.4.2.. ok then why
<nikkia> argh, its going to storm again
<apokryphos> setite: yah, so what's the prob?
<setite> haha im trying to update my x server
<setite> hehe got konfused
<setite> how do i update that to 4.3 or up
<jpatrick> you can't
<setite> damn
<setite> ok
<jpatrick> What KDE/X?
<setite> x
<jpatrick> oh
<nikkia> setite, [k] ubuntu doesn't use xfree anyway, it uses xorg
<setite> when i try to configure my desktop one option is unavailable because it says i need x server 4.3 or up
<nikkia> so you should be asking how to upgrade to 6.8.2 :)
<setite> i said 4.3 or up
<nikkia> (which it already is, iirc)
<setite> which is what the thing says... so whatvver i should update to is what i want
<setite> i want newness!
<nikkia> setite, *sigh* Xorg 6.8.2 is newer than xfree 4.3 anyway
<setite> actually i wanna play dvds without lines or heavy pixellation more than anything.. a task i have never accomplished
<setite> i love how loud linux is though
<setite> i could never get powerdvd to play my dvds loud enough
<setite> actually lemme focus
<setite> anyone have an EVDO card... preferrably a v620.. or are able to help me with a PPP setup
<setite> ive been following many threads and failing miserably
<nikkia> uniq, are you there??
<setite> i need help because that is the only thing tying me to windows on this computer.. the inability to use my mobile internet
<setite> once it works i can completely clear this pc.. and go linux only
<setite> damn everyone got quiet
<setite> i cant believe i have yet to find someone in the forums who has one
<setite> and ps... i also think kubuntu is a better choice for a windows user.. than plain ubuntu
<setite> just because it seems more graphical...
<setite> like when you open conqueror.. and its like a mini control panel of sorts
<jpatrick> GNOME's just too brown if you ask me
<Morp> Sure jpatrick
<setite> well yea that too.. its almost depressing
<jpatrick> And I like my widgets
* nikkia shrugs, gtk and qt are both about equally configurable, look and feel wise, to be honest
<setite> yea but you gotta grant credit for oneand one being ugly to start not
<setite> grrr can i disable the onboard mouse on my laptop
<setite> its making typing impossible
<setite> i need like a cover for it
<nikkia> setite, usually only if you plug in a ps/2 mouse
<setite> ?
<setite> use what
<setite> i use a usb mouse
<setite> i would love if there was a way to make the inbuilt mouse shut off when the usb one is plugged in
<Jatos> hi
* topic unset by Kmorph on #kubuntu
<jpatrick> oi
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] : http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30 | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=Kmorph@*.reverse.newskies.net]  by Riddell
* Kmorph was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<seaLne> go Riddell :)
<Jatos> ?
<jpatrick> he was trying things out he said
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=Kmorph@*.reverse.newskies.net]  by Riddell
<Jatos> so whats everyone doing this weekeend?
<Jatos> core is very quiet in here...
<jpatrick> I'm just compiling a new kernel right now
<Jatos> ah
<Jatos> sounds fun
<Jatos> I am going to france...
<jpatrick> cool
<Jatos> brittany
<jpatrick> never been there
<Jatos> anyone from that area here?
<Jatos> and damn is the GTK slow or what...
<PieD> I'm from France
<PieD> and yes, gtk is slow
<Jatos> kk, I think you said before didn't you
<PieD> it'll be even slower with gtk 2.8 because of cairo !
<PieD> hopefully, cairo can use hardware acceleration through opengl
<Jatos> which part of france do yuo come from pied?
<PieD> so it may be perhaps faster
<PieD> North
<PieD> (from Lille...)
<Jatos> ah
<sproingie> yes  but in the meantime they'll show hci studies that say sluggish responsiveness is a good thing
<Jatos> I heard of lille before, just trying to remember where it is
<sproingie> after all, apple's GUI is sluggish under load, and it's the most perfect thing there is
<Jatos> hehe...
<sproingie> there must have been a palace coup in the gnome camp
<Jatos> yeah I bet
<sproingie> wasn't miguel plugging win32 stuff?
<Jatos> actualy I am using GTK on a windows PC
<setite> yay i buggered my setup again
<sproingie> now it's all a big apple homage
<setite> whats the command to reconfigure the xserver
<setite> as many times as i need it i still cant remember i
<Jatos> erm....
<setite> t
<apokryphos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sproingie> Jatos: gtk is actually pretty decent on linux.  it's *horrid* on windows
<PieD> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PieD> too late :/
<apokryphos> sproingie: even worse on kde
<sproingie> every gtk app i have on windows is buggy and crashy and slow
<apokryphos> unless youe vade it with the engines pack
<Jatos> well is even worse because I am using it on a 100mhx libretto laptop
<sproingie> well kde doesnt really run on win unless you count cygwin
<sproingie> and i don'tt
<apokryphos> sproingie: firefox has always been reasonably stable for me
<sproingie> apokryphos: firefox barely uses gtk
<sproingie> it uses it a lot more on linux
<apokryphos> sproingie: no, I meant gtk apps on kde... horrid :P
<sproingie> and guess what, ff on linux is worse
<Jatos> it doesn't use GTK at all on linux (firefox)
<nikkia> sproingie: what about kvirc ?
<Jatos> *on windows, its does use it on linux doh
<apokryphos> I wouldn't have known. :|
<sproingie> i thought it used some gtk for canvases, really low level stuff
<sproingie> i guess they ported it to native a while ago
* sproingie uses konversation, and it's pretty krashy
<sproingie> kvirc i never really liked that much
<Jatos> no, gtk, windows and firefox don't go to together, if does, why does it run on windows without gtk installed?
<PieD> report bugs !
* jpatrick uses konversation and it's okay
<nikkia> sproingie: the point is, its a native KDE app that runs under windows, without cygwin hacks
<Jatos> can I get kate ot run on windows?
<PieD> sproingie: off course, everybody knows developers release crashy apps
<nikkia> sproingie: apparently using some GPL-only Qt for windows distribution that doesn't exist officially
<sproingie> spiffy.  let's get the rest of kde ported, now that qt win32 has its license sorted out :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: how does it manage that?
<PieD> Jatos: no
<sproingie> nikkia: qt win32 has the same license as the xlib version now i believe
<nikkia> sproingie: only Qt4
<sproingie> ah
<Jatos> damn because notepad++ sucks
<nikkia> sproingie: kvirc is (naturally) a Qt3 app
<Jatos> btw, I have cygwin installed
<nikkia> for which there is officially no GPL libs for windows
<sproingie> Jatos: notepad++ is pretty good for me ... what do you recommend that's fast?
<Jatos> kate..., or textpad if you want to bu
<Jatos> y the program
<setite> anyone have an MX510 or mx500 mouse with the back and forward buttons working?
<sproingie> textpad wasnt so great.  kate would be kind of heavyweight on windows
<apokryphos> sproingie: Kate is the best 8)
<nikkia> sproingie: i'm guessing the kvirc people arranged some private 'non-commercial' license with trolltech for Qt on windows
<nikkia> (and it does put '[non commercial] ' at the start of the title bar :)
<sproingie> nikkia: possibly.  or it's just a rogue port and troll isn't enforcing it because they've already opened qt4
<nikkia> which is really annoying, because it breaks the taskbar features of kvirc :/
<sproingie> or they're using a retrograde version of qt
<sproingie> let's hope for a windows port of kde4
<nikkia> lets not :P
<Jatos> lol, I woulf love kde4 for win
<nikkia> i'd rather the time and effort be expended on making it better on linux
<setite> hey the mouse program is scewy i just realized
<sproingie> yes, and by sucking in 10s of thousands more users, you'll get more support as well
<setite> it says that it recognizes a usb logitech mouse.. and that the driver loaded but it cant access the mouse... possiblt due to permissions problems
<sproingie> i dont get a choice what desktop to run at work, but if i can run konqueror as my file manager, i might actually be more productive
<setite> how do i get my main user root power over my mouse
<sproingie> you don't have gpm running or anything, do you?
<Jatos> anyoe think we could get micrfosoft todo a windows port for unix...
<Jatos> I wish...
<nikkia> sproingie: you really think that a windows port of kde would attract thousands of users? i have my doubts
<Jatos> i don't...
<Jatos> Idon't have my doubts that is
<nikkia> jatos, just because YOU would use it, doesn't mean thousands of others would
<Jatos> I am not so sure, lets face it what would you prefer as a shell, explore.exe or kde?
<sproingie> microsoft HAS a windows "port" for unix
<sproingie> it's called mainwin, they bought it from mainsoft
<sproingie> they used it for IE for unix
<nikkia> jatos, 99.99999% of windows users are happy with explorer, sadly
<sproingie> not that they plan on using it any more
<Jatos> how d oyou get it?
<nikkia> jatos, the rest probably already use one of the free shell replacements that has more eye candy than KDE anyway :)
<sproingie> nikkia: i'd say at least 1/5th of windows users prefer an alternate browser
<nikkia> sproingie: we're talking about the windows interface, not web browsing
<sproingie> be it firefox, mozilla, netscape, or opera
<Jatos> yeah but consider the fact that a lot of linux users are forced to use windows for something
<sproingie> oh.  i actually dont think explorer is all that bad.  konq of course blows it away
<nikkia> jatos, if they have any control over installing software, they'd have installed linux already
<Jatos> anythihing gecko based suits me browser wise
<nikkia> jatos, most linux users that 'have to use windows' do so in a corporate environment where replacing explorer.exe with kde wouldn't be allowed
<sproingie> nikkia: there's a big difference between having control over installing stuff and installing a whole other OS
<nikkia> sproingie: not when it comes to replacing the shell, there isn't
<sproingie> i wouldn't need to replace explorer.exe with konq, just run konq
<Jatos> lol, well in my home I have to have at least one windows pc accessible to me to run everything I needc running
<sproingie> i wouldn't need to replace the taskbar with kicker.  i couldn't run kwin
<sproingie> but even running kde ala carte would still be a big productivity boost for me
<Jatos> YEP
<nikkia> sproingie: i don't deny SOME people would do it, but i can't envison it happening en masse
<sproingie> i'm thinking of asking for 256 megs extra ram so i can run a colinux instance comfortably on my windows box
<Jatos> well thereds two people who already like the idea, and thats only this chatroom
<nikkia> jatos, a chatroom that is a biased sample space
<sproingie> nikkia: kde as a desktop on windows, not a chance.  kde apps i can see tho
<Jatos> yes true...
<sproingie> konqueror i can definitely see
<sproingie> as file manager and browser
<gemuend> I dont want a windows port
<Jatos> providing someone fixed its FTP capablilities
<sproingie> Jatos: can't be half as bad as explorer's ftp
<sproingie> explorer's ftp doesn't even have functional drag and drop to the desktop
<Jatos> as a webmaster I can tell you konqueroro is worse than IE for FTP
<sproingie> it's single threaded and locks up explorer while it's loading
<nikkia> sproingie: you still run a single explorer thread? how quaint :)
<gemuend> maybe the windows port will attract people
<gemuend> but i imagine it will attract the _wrong_ people
<sproingie> explorer always runs as at most two processes
<nikkia> sproingie: erm, no
<sproingie> one for the desktop, one for the windows
<nikkia> sproingie: there is an option to set it to use a process per window
<nikkia> everyone with any sense enables it, as it stops explorer blocking/crashing-so-much
<sproingie> i thought that stopped working ever since ie5
<sproingie> i must have it on then, since file copy ops don't block other explorer windows
<sproingie> but ftp is magical, it reaches out and hoses everything til it connects
<buz> ftp is about the crappiest protocol in use
<Jatos> tell me about it buz
<sproingie> i would rather see good webdav support in konq
<apokryphos> erm, why exactly?
<buz> webdav support is ok
<sproingie> ftp i'm willing to relegate to the commandline forever
<nikkia> i miss fsp
<buz> ftp has weird idea about using ports, really
<sproingie> ftp is older than tcp/ip
<Jatos> when I get my dedi, and whens I don't know I will use NFS to communicate with it
<sproingie> it made sense back when it was first around
<nikkia> jatos, erk, NFS is a really bad choice
<nikkia> jatos, NFS has *really* bad failure modes
<Jatos> y?
<sproingie> nikkia: no, it has bad failure modes on linux
<sproingie> linux nfs is wretched awful
<nikkia> sproingie: no, it has bad failure modes, period
<sproingie> on freebsd it's merely tolerable
<Jatos> what are nfs's failure points?
<sproingie> it's damn fine on sun
<nikkia> sproingie: i've used it on solaris networks, it has bad failure modes there too
<sproingie> nikkia: no worse than cifs
<buz> nfs doesnt even have auth
<nikkia> jatos, if the remote host goes down, there is a 50/50 chance it'll zombify processes
<buz> what kind of braindeadness ist hat
<sproingie> buz: patently untrue
<buz> yeah like auth on the client was worth a dime
<sproingie> nfs supports kerberos and even smb auth
<nikkia> jatos, and there isn't a guarentee the processes de-zombify if/when the remote host comes back up
<sproingie> not on LINUX mind you
<sproingie> linux has one of the worst nfs implementations in existence
<buz> not on the bsds either
<nikkia> sproingie: you need to be using RPC for those
<sproingie> nfs is itself an RPC thing
<nikkia> sproingie: and enabling RPC based NFS to get auth, is my idea of backwards security
<nikkia> sproingie: no, it can be RPC or it can work purely in the TCP domain
<sproingie> nfs generally implies rpc.  linux's rpc is of course from the 80's
<sproingie> sun also fixed that too
<sproingie> not that RPC is any damn good
<sproingie> NFS is pretty bad, but done right it's no worse than cifs, and it has some nice stuff like failover and load balancing
<sproingie> still wouldn't mind seeing stuff like coda get wide use tho
<buz> if coda actually worked
<sproingie> maybe see code worked into nfsv5
<sproingie> NFS is turning into X really.  something old and crusty everyone hates, but able to be replaced at any level
<Jatos> so what do you think would be the best protocol to d/l andupload from my dedi?
<buz> sftp
<buz> or fish
<Jatos> sftp?
<sproingie> fish ownz
<nikkia> yeah, sftp is painless with konqueror's integration
<sproingie> ah yes, another reason ftp can die with dignity
<sproingie> sftp
<buz> fish and sftp, one of the killer features in kde, really
<Jatos> c an I mount a folder on server onot my local system fs using fish?
<sproingie> sftp's ok, fish is really clever
<buz> in konqueror you can
<sproingie> i wish emacs supported kioslaves
<buz> fish needs a shell account
<buz> sftp can be done without shell access
<sproingie> fish is a lot more reliable than emacs tramp
<sproingie> despite being the same idea
<Jatos> ig I buy a dedi  I will ssh on it
* sproingie has taken to binding an alternate keybinding for "remote save"
<nikkia> sproingie: doesn't tramp support just about everything fish does, anyway ?
<sproingie> nikkia: yeah but tramp in my experience is REALLY brittle
<sproingie> i just use another keybinding now that invokes rsync instead of dealing with the slowness and brittleness of tramp
<Almindor> hello again :)
<Almindor> how do I set locale ?
<buz> is fish more efficient than sftp?
<sproingie> oh no
<buz> sftp probably moves the whole file yes?
* apokryphos uses fish
<sproingie> fish is not what you could call fast
<Almindor> I've installed my language pack + i18n but I still get english in locale
<apokryphos> sproingie: faster than ftp for me
<sproingie> apokryphos: even passive ftp?
<apokryphos> not as fast as ssh :P
<sproingie> ftp servers are often slow
<Jatos> btw, is is possible to mount an ftp site on your local filesystem?
<sproingie> huh.  scp is almost ALWAYS slower than ftp due to the crypto overhead
<sproingie> must be a real braindead ftp server
<sproingie> Jatos: there's been hacks to do it, nothing official
<Jatos> ah
<sproingie> i bet a usermode filesystem could do it
<Jatos> where would I get such a hack?
<sproingie> i'd love to see a usermode filesystem for arbitrary kioslaves
<sproingie> combine with an automounter
<buz> i thought there was  a project to use kioslaves as usermode filesystems
<sproingie> cd fish:/
<sproingie> it needs to ship with kde
<Almindor> is the new kde much better?
* sproingie ponders forking pleac.sf.net into another project for more languages and less examples
<Almindor> did they finaly fix that klipper bug ?:)
<sproingie> less following the cookbook, more salient examples of "real world code in X languages"
<sproingie> might just make it a wiki actually
<gemuend> Almindor: Which version? 3.4.2? Compared to what other version?
<gemuend> Which kicker bug?
<Jatos> what klipper?
<gemuend> oh, klipper, i read kicker
<Jatos> probably something todo with kde judging from the k
<Jatos> theres a sudden silence
<Almindor> gemuend, kicker got fixed in 3.4.1 (and I got that version)
<Almindor> gemuend, klipper sometimes dissapears or blinks when there's stuff in him
<Almindor> gemuend, if you change desktops
* sproingie is about to sign up for some webhosting.  anyone got recommendations?
<sproingie> i'm looking at dreamhost right now
<Jatos> yeah I got several sproingie
<Jatos> what type of hosting you looking for?
<sproingie> cheap :)
<gemuend> Almindor: With blinking you mean flashing / disappearing?
<Jatos> I think I can get you some cheap shared
<sproingie> cheap, reliable, featureful, reputable, as many of those as i can swing at one time :)
<Almindor> gemuend, yes
<Jatos> how cheap you want?
<Almindor> gemuend, the icon I mean
<sproingie> $10/month or lower
<gemuend> Almindor: That might be a systray error
<Almindor> gemuend, tray icon, when I switch desktops ether flashes or dissapears completly
<Almindor> gemuend, happens only if klipper is filled with some strings and only to klipper
<Almindor> gemuend, so I think it's a klipper bug
<gemuend> The tray icons all flash (disappear for a very short time) when changing desktop (3.4.2 here)
<Almindor> yes but klipper only makes problems when filled :)
<sproingie> dreamhost has been highly recommended on SPAM-L
<gemuend> klipper doesnt disappear here
<gemuend> its filled at the moment
<sproingie> which is a pretty ringing endorsement for me
<Jatos> @sproingie, I can easily get you that space/b/w needede?
<Almindor> well, every pc is different
<hans_> nautilus has gone zombie...how to end it?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<sproingie> looking to run a wiki, maybe with ruby on rails
* nikkia curses at eclipse
<sproingie> thought about images for a while, but i'm pretty happy with imagestation
<Jatos> rightI am going to give my firend a phone to see what he can offer for $10/m
<Jatos> do you have msn @sproingie?
<Almindor> gemuend, any idea how to set locale?
<gemuend> Almindor: KControl
<nikkia> sproingie: i've always liked just going with a pretty-much-default mediawiki :)
<sproingie> Jatos: nope, no plans for it
* apokryphos finds that his Win key stopped working :|
<Almindor> gemuend, I mean locale, KDE language
<nikkia> sproingie: it has the advantage that everyone that has ever used a wiki, knows how mediawiki works :)
<sproingie> nikkia: mediawiki's in PHP, which i despise.  i have plans to hack heavily on any wiki i create
<Almindor> gemuend, not*
<gemuend> Almindor: yes
<Almindor> gemuend, not kde
<Almindor> gemuend, KDE is slovak but my locale is english
<sproingie> nikkia: featurewise mediawiki's not bad, but i hate having to work in php
<apokryphos> Almindor: dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<setite> well better yet.. does ubuntu load .xmodmap?
<sproingie> setite: not in my experience
<setite> ok
* sproingie has a .xmodmap that doesnt seem to get loaded
<setite> does anyone think this will work http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<sproingie> i only use it when i'm in emacs anyway.  maps capslock to ctrl
<sproingie> i havent figured out how to back it out
<setite> i desperately need my mouse buttons because im so used to using them... and i keep pressing them and getting no reaction
* sproingie has one of those microsoft optical mouse with the smoothly scrolling wheel
<sproingie> takes all kinds of force to press the middle mouse button too
<Jatos> right $10 will get you 1gig-20 gig b/w from my friend
<Jatos> and thats reseller
<setite> kopete does irc?
<Jatos> yes setitie
<setite> holy shit
<setite> what doesnt it do
<setite> phone calls?
<Jatos> lol, you will need skype for that...
<nikkia> kopete could easily be hacked to support making phone calls (although not voip)  with a little kontact and kdebluetooth integration :)
<jpatrick> cool
<nikkia> and adding in kcall support probably wouldn't be too difficult, either
<nikkia> actually, if you were going to do that, the sensible thing to do, would be to present all of your kontact addresses in a sub-group, and allow kcall/call-via-kdebluetooth/whatever-else-someone-adds :)
<seaLne> Riddell: is the printer config in system settings different from kcontrol?
<Riddell> seaLne: nope
<seaLne> hmm i can't see browsable printers
<Riddell> could you ever?
<seaLne> in 3.4.1 compiled from source on sid i could
<Riddell> hoary or breezy?
<seaLne> breezy currently
<Riddell> printing in breezy is rather broken
<seaLne> ah fine then
<seaLne> what is the best way to find what is broken in breezy?
<Riddell> so even if you could find your printers you couldn't print to them :)
<seaLne> bah
<Riddell> install it and see what breaks
<Jatos> does anyo0ne know if cpanel workson hoary?
<Raptoid> fakfaklar..
<apokryphos> does alt+f2 -> khotkeys work for anyone?
<nikkia> thanks apokryphos
<nikkia> apokryphos: your mention of khotkeys led me to 'Keyboard status applet' which thankfully somewhat makes up for the lack of caps lock LED on the keyboard :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: as for why it doesn't work: ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, I get the error too. I get it with kde svn too
<apokryphos> I really wanna play with it
<nikkia> i thought it was deprecated anyway ?
<apokryphos> I don't think so, never heard of that
<nikkia> istr trying to get it working about 2 years ago, and being told that khotkeys was gone, and to use menu items with shortcuts as a substitute
<apokryphos> Pretty sure it isn't... I hear people echoing its praises in #kde every now and again
<apokryphos> Hm, I'll try it out on another comp.
<sfougis> hi everybody
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah, khotkeys was deprecated 2 years ago....
<jpatrick> hi
<nikkia> and replaced with khotkeys2 about 3 months later :)
<sfougis> kserei kaneis pos na kano to amarok na paiksei mp3
<sfougis> ?
<jpatrick> ?
<sfougis> does anybody know how to play mp3 with amarok?
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh. Why was it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: from the looks of it, you don't run it manually
<nikkia> you just configure it via kcontrol
<apokryphos> sfougis: sure. Drag it into the playlist, then double-click or hit play :)
<nikkia> i just enabled the khotkey shortcut for konsole, hit ctrl-alt-t and it worked, so its running...
<jpatrick> or: sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<sfougis> no configuration at all?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I know there's configs in kcontrol, but I can't get it to work. The daemon isn't running
<jpatrick> no
<apokryphos> hm
<nikkia> HelloHelloHelloHelloHelloHelloHelloHello <- ctrl-alt-h works :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: doesn't work here :z
<jpatrick> sfougis: have you done: sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: its another that's disabled by default anyway
<apokryphos> was trying out Konqueror ones yesterday
<sfougis> sorry but i am a newbie in linux
<sfougis> :)
<apokryphos> sfougis: what's the problem?
<sfougis> i tried to play an mp3 file with amarok and i hear nothing
<jpatrick> you have to do: sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg in the konsole
<nvidhive> sweet live CD to the project's peeples, guys
<nvidhive> I could actually work from this if I could just figure out how to get krdc to werk
<nvidhive> any RTFM pages someone could point me to.. I don't wanna ask dumb questions
<sfougis> it requires the installation disk?
<jpatrick> I dunno
<apokryphos> nikkia: doesn't work on fedora, breezy, and gentoo here. :/ Might fiddle a bit more
<sfougis> i don't have it right now. can i get it from the i-net?
<jpatrick> yes
<sfougis> the packages i mean
<sfougis> the packages i mean
<jpatrick> it's here: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<sfougis> thanks :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: it works here *shrug*
<jpatrick> Under 'How do I play MP3s
<sfougis> i saw it. thank you a lot
<Jatos>  does anyone know how to enable SWAT web administration
<nvidhive> oh..
* nvidhive feels stupid
<apokryphos> nikkia: ktts is fun too :P
<nvidhive> so rdesktop is not installed available on the LiveCD.. so only vnc will work in krdc?
<jpatrick> it's Krfd
<ekimus> anyone happens to know where the settings for the user on the live cd are created/stored?
<znh> hello
<znh> I just updated my kernel to -k7, but now my nvidia drivers doesn't want to load anymore.
<znh> oh wait.. is that because that newest kernel..
<znh> no it's not even the newest
<znh> HEY GUYS
<Jatos> would anyone here have a use for a program similar to remote deskto,but programmed in such a way that the gui is run on the client, so gui commands as appossed to whats on screen get transmitted to the client
<Jatos> so for example if a program used GTK GKT would run on your pc and the GTK commands would be sent to the client from the server
<Jatos> anyone there?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<Jatos> and would you use such a prog?
<buz> mhh? X11?
<Jatos> yeah, its not the xserver
<Jatos> it would allow you to "access" the gui on aremote sytem
<nikkia> jatos, what you've described is exactly how X works
<buz> or to some extent, vnc
<buz> tho vnc really sends framebuffers
<Jatos> in which I have either described my intentions badly or I don't understand x11
<buz> not commands
<nikkia> buz, no, vnc uses a tiled framebuffer
<buz> not sure what NX exactly does
<buz> probably something framebuffer like
<nikkia> buz, NX is rather humourous
<buz> why
<nikkia> buz, it doesn't do anything 'new' at all, its just VNC tunneled over ssh
<laser_tk> Has anyone here managed to install or tried to install kbfx?
<buz> much faster than vnc
<nikkia> buz, it uses ssh's compression, that's why
<Jatos> isn't x11 just the thing that handles windows, I didn't think it allowed remote acces to your gui
<buz> faster even than tightnvc
<nikkia> buz, but it is, literally, just vnc tunneled thru ssh
<buz> wtf
<nikkia> well, thats not entirely true, it can use rdesktop too
<buz> then why bother implementing opensource nx?
<Jatos> I think you will find that my "idea" would be faster than vnc or rdc
<nikkia> buz, *shrug* look at the code tho, its all it does :)
<buz> mhh
<buz> weird
<buz> nx feels more reponsive even in lans
<nikkia> jatos, i think you'd find, it isn't
<nikkia> jatos, seriously, IT IS HOW X WORKS
<buz> given ample bandwidth, x can be better
<buz> yes
<Jatos> yeah but doesn't VNC just transmit a screen image from one pc to another
<buz> its the whole f***** of x11
<buz> vnc yes
<buz> x transmits commands
<Jatos> so X11, transmitts gui commands from pc to another?
<buz> which is part of the reason for it sucking so bad
<nikkia> jatos, the flaw is, that stuff like GTK and Qt use pixmaps for everything, so the 'transmit commands' becomes huge bandwidth hogs as the client gets the pixmaps for all the buttons, etc
<nikkia> jatos, yes
<nikkia> buz, it only sucks because of the reason above
<nikkia> if you use Xlib/Xt stuff, it flies
<buz> na it sucked before qt
<buz> it's a totally over engineered solution in search of a problem
<buz> ok, xfree doesnt help
<Jatos> so using  can I run the gui on laptop say,, and run the gui apps on my servr?
<buz> yes
<nikkia> buz, the problem i have, is that most of its opponents want 'framebuffer' type displays
<nikkia> buz, and raw FB stuff is hopeless
<buz> yes
<buz> seems to work for the rest of them guis
<nikkia> jatos, yes, i do it all the time using ssh -X from my laptop
<nikkia> its faster than vnc at times, slower at others, just depends
<Jatos> ah
<nikkia> buz, 'rest' being windows?
<buz> vnc is more foolproof
<buz> or osx
<nikkia> buz, OS X doesn't use a framebuffer
<buz> or beos
<Jatos> is there anyway doing it between windows pcs?
<buz> no idea what that uses though
<buz> Jatos: rdesktop, vnc
<nikkia> buz, beos is hoplessly outdated these days :/
<buz> then how does osx work?
<buz> eh it was just updated
<buz> to zeta 1.0 ;)
<nikkia> buz, there are two types of windows in OSX, both get roughly the same treatment...
<buz> read about it on ars the other day
<Jatos> I didn't know abot SSH -x, so I will ditch the idea
<nikkia> buz, 1 is a display PDF window, that is rendered to a GL context...
<nikkia> the other is a raw bitmapped GL context
<ekimus> where is the casper stuff located on the live cd? i can't figure out where it is....
<buz> you sure
<nikkia> buz, yes
<buz> i thought GL rendering only came in tiger
<buz> sure doesnt feel like being accelerated in panther
<nikkia> buz, it was added in jaguar, but the basic principle (display PDF where possible) was used from 10.0
<nikkia> buz, its accelerated on jaguar, for window transitions
<nikkia> buz, IF the hardware supports it, if not it falls back to doing software transitions
<buz> gf5200 would surely support it
<buz> didnt feel accelerated at all to me
<buz> not in any case comparable to tiger anyway
<nikkia> but still, there is not *one* framebuffer really in OSX even from 10.0, each window has its own render context that is transparently handled behind the scenes, either by a framebuffer on hw that doesn't support GL, or via GL on 'Quartz Extreme' hw (gl accelerated)
<nikkia> apple remote desktop works extremely fast on display PDF windows (which most simple windows are)
<buz> i dont call not having a framebuffer in memory not having one really
<buz> you essentially cant do anything without one, SOMEWHERE
<nikkia> buz, the thing is, OSX *can* do network transparency, because the API doesn't see the framebuffer
<buz> well maybe text mode
<nikkia> buz, most common windows are rendered using display PDF, and you can do network transparency just by dumping the PDF to the remote host
<nikkia> certain actions can even be animated at the PDF level itself
<buz> which is part of the reason why it takes that shitload of hardware to do simple stuff
<buz> it is elegant
<nikkia> for example, if you resize a window, it doesn't need to do anything in terms of client/server communication, the client just rescales the display PDF
<buz> but not efficient
<buz> and certainly hasnt been fast until tiger came
<nikkia> even windows is ditching the 'dumb framebuffer' approach
<nikkia> buz, it was fine on my G4 w/jaguar
<nikkia> and there is a utility that came with jag that lists which windows are using QE (GL Contexts) and which are using Q
<buz> first time i found osx to be acceptable was on 1ghz g4 with panther
<Jatos> how do I get xserver stuff to be forwarded to putty?
<buz> jaguar on the same hardware was unusable to me
<buz> mhh
<buz> putty doesnt act as xserver really
<nikkia> jatos, you can't
<nikkia> jatos, if you're using a windows host, install cygwin + cygwin's X server
<nikkia> then use ssh -X 
<jjesse> you can redirect x through putty
<Jatos> oh, theres a x11 forwarding option putty
<jjesse> yup :)
<nikkia> jjesse: redirect, yes, but i don't think jatos has an X server running
<buz> for win
<buz> stick to vnc
<buz> its easiest really
<Jatos> kk
<Jatos> what spec does cygwin need?
<nikkia> buz, hmmm, i wonder if you could come up with something like display PDF, but that uses primitives that can be accelerated with vertex shaders
<buz> how many people got useable vertex shaders these days?
<nikkia> buz, a reasonable number
<nikkia> buz, VS have been usable since at least the GF4 generation
<buz> but prolly not in embedded graphics
<buz> which got 80% market share i'd guesstimate
<nikkia> buz, if by 'embedded' you mean 'onboard' i disagree
<nikkia> intels chipsets do a fair job at VSers
<buz> extreme graphics my ass ;)
<nikkia> the nforce is more than capable, i imagine ATI's on-board solutions are more than capable
<buz> the nforce is a geforce2, essentially
<nikkia> that just leaves those weird stuff like S3 and neochrome, and they're probably nowhere near a majority
<buz> ati is pretty decent
<buz> save on linux
<nikkia> buz, the GF4MX did have VSers
<nikkia> it was pixel shaders where it really suffered compared to the real GF4s
<buz> but pixel shaders would probably be easier to use for primitives 
<nikkia> iirc one of the differences between the GF2 and the GF4MX was that they added more vertex shaders
<nikkia> but since VSers haven't really been used much, it was a pointless addition at the time :)
<buz> probably was cheap to do so ;)
<nikkia> buz, i just can't see 'dumb framebuffer' being a reasonable long term solution if you're saying X is braindead
<buz> not a long term solution
<buz> Xgl might eventually be that
<nikkia> especially when the commercial OSes are moving away from dumb framebuffers, thus you end up looking 10 years out of date, again
<buz> fb would have been the mid nineties to now solution
<nikkia> buz, the problem is, as you know, that 'short term solutions' often end up becoming 'backwards compatibility that must be maintained'
<buz> we all wouldnt have that problem if just everyone would use qt ;)
<nikkia> and if you're going to throw away X for something new, you might as well try and do it right the first time
<buz> in that case we could stick whatever layer below it
<nikkia> buz, i remember a similar argument about gtk :P
<nikkia> buz, mostly that imlib could be handled in a better way, thus removing the pixmap bloat that was cursing X :)
<nikkia> and its never happened
<ekimus> are there actually any devs reachable here (or some other irc channel)
<setite> omfg i did it.. my EVDO is working.. and i no longer need windows on this pc...
<equex> hm i tried to open a floppy with konqueror and it hangs forever.. dooes it do that if you put in fat32 floppies ?
<nikkia> ekimus: the mailing lists are generally a better way for reaching devs, tbh
<equex> the process dialog for mounting fd0 is open, and no progress is being made
<ekimus> nikkia: i know i just wanted to know wether theres some irc channel (came from gentoo and there it was quite easy to check back on small questions with devs over irc)
<haffe> I try to play a file with kaffeine, however it fails with the error message: 'couldn't find demuxer for file'. Any solutions?
<apokryphos> Just checked the forum; surprising amount of threads get answers on there. Good to see.
<Jatos> are ccampbeds... fun
<Jatos> just puped one up
<Jatos> *pumped
<Almindor> I'm not sure if it's related.. but I think updating with the backports broke my firefox ;(
<Jatos> yeah tha figures
<Jatos> do apt-get clean and reboot
<Almindor> http://members.chello.sk/ales/new_firefox.jpg
<Almindor> funky too
<Jatos> this fixed a rather bigger apt-get cockup of mine
<Jatos> how doI send a regged freenode user a memo?
<Almindor> Jatos, apt-get clean didn't seem to do anything
<Almindor> Jatos, should it write something?
<Almindor> btw, firefox wasn't touch by the last update
<Almindor> Jatos, did you see the picture I posted?
* Almindor is just trying reinstalling the package
<Jatos> are there any programs for linux anyone here would like to see written?
<Jatos> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Jatos> if I  thinkikng of writing some linux software anyt suggestions?
<equex> yea
<equex> write something that beats directx
<equex> :p
<equex> text editors and browser are all overdone
<PieD> I've got an idea :
<_leo> hello people...i was trying to install kicq..but it told me i had a "too new" version of Qt.....i tried to install the latest version of superkaramba...and it told me that i have an old version of qt, or that maybe i dont have it,....where can i get this famous libraries and headers
<Jatos> go ahead pied
<PieD> a way to be able to use a driver compiled on any version of the 2.6 kernel
<PieD> the same driver everywhere
<PieD> no re-compilation
<Jatos> hmm, I am not sure if my skills are upto that
<PieD> but that'd be quite hard :)
<equex> make a tool to autoconf ATI drivers to work
<equex> fixing the kernel, x and everything
<equex> :D
<PieD> equex: it'll be easier for him to rewrite ATI drivers from scratch :)
<Jatos> I would like to see a windows emjulator that worked, but again I don't think I can do that
<equex> PieD: yah
<equex> ive been struggling for weeks now
<PieD> Jatos: wine...
<Jatos> hehe but wine is next to useless
<apokryphos> Jatos: a kde client for the Gnutella network
<Jatos> gnutella?
<Jatos> now that videa interests me
<PieD> Jatos: false
<apokryphos> it's a P2P network; very popular. Limewire uses it.
<apokryphos> It would be a huge project though; no small thing. :)
<Jatos> any links? I might just start that project
<apokryphos> Linuxquestions.org -- in the forum -- has a lot of "linux application requests"
<apokryphos> http://www.gnutella.com/
<Jatos> I would like to write something you lot want
<apokryphos> Quite a few apps have gnutella network running; no KDE ones. There is a Qt one, though it never worked for me.
<Jatos> kk
<Jatos> just laoding that website
<apokryphos> You'd have to be very experienced to take on such a thing :). If you're a new developer, best way to contribute to KDE is to check out the JJs on bugs.kde.org
<apokryphos> lot of good stuff to dive into there
<Jatos> lol, I program in basic not C++
<apokryphos> :|
<Jatos> btw, is gnutella used for  legal or illegal purtposes generally?
<apokryphos> illegal, tbh
<jpatrick> I program in C++
<Jatos> ah, I don't support illegall activitys
<apokryphos> Ok, sure. 
<Jatos> would anyone have use for a freeware version of cpanel?
<Jatos> his surge
<[Surge] > I've just installed Kubuntu - damn impressive!
<[Surge] > Hi Jatos
<Jatos> hehe, only thing I don't like about kubuntu is the way everything is designed for the noob
<[Surge] > Just trying to figure out how to add universe or whatever it is so I can install some packages. Unfortunately I didn't have an Internet connection when I installed so the universe and security stuff didn't work.
<Jatos> right vget up katge surge
<Jatos> *kate
<Jatos> and use it to open /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Surge] > Ah ok
<Jatos> then read tghrough it and uncomment the universe liness
<[Surge] > It's a bit different from Redhat RPM based distros
<[Surge] > Just got to get used to it - the sudo thing had me a bit off guard at first  :)
<Jatos> btw, I asked this earlier but anyone know how to get the internet front end for swat working
<Jatos> hehe, I sod it to sudo and I now just login as root
<Jatos> required a bit of tweaking to enable root account
<pax> no tweaking required. to enable root account simply: sudo passwd root
<pax> make a pass for root and that's it.
<[Surge] > pax: I figured that out after about 3 hours :P
<Jatos> and when you want root login at x?
<[Surge] > I thought there was some cryptic root password
<pax> why would anyone in their right mind root login at x?
<Jatos> don't know, I m not in my right mind!
<Jatos> nevertheless I always do my stuff in root
<[Surge] > Some people like playing with fire
<jpatrick> wow bad idea
<seaLne> surely you only need to do a few things as root
<Jatos> I still do it
<pax> root account is not even required to do admin work, use sudo, if tired of typing the pass with sudo then: sudo -i
<Jatos> hmm, I use root privilges frequently
<jpatrick> I only need root for apt
<seaLne> i use root alot aswell but i don't need it for browsing or email
<Jatos> hmm I do a lot of tweaking of my system, some of whic is easier done in root
<[Surge] > Jatos: Thanks - Kynaptic is updating nicely now.  So far this beats urpmi by a long shot.
<Jatos> so I jsut do everything in root
<seaLne> just run them from konsole surely
<Jatos> hey, surge get synaptic!
<[Surge] > synaptic is console though?
<Jatos> its better than kynaptic... alsol its usually used with gnome but works fine in kde
<nikkia> [Surge] : no, its a gtk app
<[Surge] > Oh ok
<Jatos> no, its jsut a more advanced version of kynaptic
<nikkia> Jatos: thats not quite true
<[Surge] > I don't think GTK installed (default install)
<nikkia> kynaptic is a less advanced version of synaptic
<Jatos> well I wouldinstall GTK your gonna need it at some ppint
<[Surge] > Yes ...  GIMP
<[Surge] > It's a pity that the base install doesn't come with some more common apps like GIMP and Firefox
<[Surge] > Konqueror just doesn't cut it when it comes to web browsing  :)
<Jatos> I know
<Jatos> konqueror sucks for generl browsing
<jpatrick> I use it
<[Surge] > It's fine for file management
<jpatrick> oh cool
<jpatrick> finished compiling a new kernel :)
<[Surge] > I'm going to need to do that too in a short while
<jpatrick> Took me 7 hours
<[Surge] > I have to enable joystick support for ALSA in the kernel.
<pax> nikkia: you probably gonna like this setup, I got tired of baghira http://ninux.net/files/kubuntu.png :c)
<[Surge] > With regards to the nVidia drivers - is there a package for that or should I just use the nVidia installer?
<pax> [Surge] : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pax> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<[Surge] > Yeah but does that get me the latest driver?
<[Surge] > nVidia 7676 ?
<pax> the latest is not always the greatest :-)
<[Surge] > Well the ones between 6629 and 7117 we're buggy
<nikkia> the only thing 7676 offers over 7667, anyway, is a clock fix for 7800GT cards
<nikkia> [Surge] : which video card do you have?
<[Surge] > GF4 Ti4200
<[Surge] > Old card but buggy drivers don't help  :)
* jpatrick backs-up his new kernel .deb package
<pax> the packaged ver is 7174 I think
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... I get a lot of "couldn't stat source package list" errors
<[Surge] > Is that normal?
<jpatrick> tried sudo apt-get update ?
<pax> sudo apt-get update
<jpatrick> :p
<[Surge] > What does that do?
<pax> updates your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpatrick> downloads a list of packages
<[Surge] > Thanks  - errors gone now
<[Surge] > Just can't fine nvidia-glx-config
<[Surge] > *find*
<jpatrick> enabled backports, universe etc ?
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... let me check
<pax> you don't 'find' that just run the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<pax> nothing happens after you run it, you're not supposed to see anything 
<[Surge] > sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<pax> you installed the driver?
<pax> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<teprrr> hmm, mmh
<[Surge] > Oh ...  ooops  :)
<teprrr> anyone knows in which package x font "fixed" is?
<[Surge] > brb - restarting X
<pax> gsfonts-x11 if I'm not mistaken
<pax> !info gsfonts-x11
<ubotu> gsfonts-x11: (Make Ghostscript fonts available to X11), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.17 (hoary), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 124 kB
<[Surge] > Awesome!
<teprrr> pax, nope, those are ghostscript fonts
<teprrr> my x server doesn't start at all because fixed font is missing
<luminerd> Hey, I got the Ubuntu package of Firefox, but only Konqueror gets me to the web pages I need to get to...
<luminerd> anyone have ideas?
<luminerd> It will keep trying to connect for ages, and then say it couldn't.
<pax> !info xbase-fonts
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... I'm installing firefox at the moment luminerd - hope I don't have the same problem :)
<pax> teprrr: are you talking by breezy by any chance?
<teprrr> pax, yeah
<teprrr> font paths have changed or something?
<luminerd> [Surge] , :( well I'm glad your problem is nonexistant heh :P
<pax> bug #12872
<pax> teprrr: I think there's a fix here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=275384&postcount=9
<teprrr> pax, hmm.. let's see
<arcanistherogue> hey guys, im having a problem with sudo.
<[Surge] > arcanistherogue: Details?
<arcanistherogue> I changed my comptuers host name, by editing a file (i think it was like /etc/hostname), and now whenever I use sudo i get the message "sudo: unable to lookup kubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<arcanistherogue> Because I had it as "PC" before, and that would make all the windows real small when they were minimized.
<arcanistherogue> like the minimized tabs.
<luminerd> Is there another full-featured web browser?  I do not like Konqueror at all and Firefox obviously isn't working :/
<arcanistherogue> why is it not working?>
<[Surge] > arcanistherogue: Your need to update your /etc/hosts file as well
<arcanistherogue> i use it on KDE
<arcanistherogue> oh, ok
<arcanistherogue> what should i update in them?
<[Surge] > The same name you gave it in hostname
<[Surge] > Well that's all I can think of
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<arcanistherogue> that fixed the problem (b'_')b
<[Surge] > Yup :)
<[Surge] > It couldn't resolve your new hostname to an IP
<arcanistherogue> indeed.
<teprrr> pax, doesn't seem to help :P
<arcanistherogue> luminerd: If you want to get themes and whatnot on firefox, just install the new version.  at the end of the new installation it opens a new window, 1.0.6.  install everything you think you want, then when you restart all the firefox installations on your system will have them.  I dont know how to get the browser to be 1.0.2 from the systems or the KMenu.
<pax> teprrr: what can I tell you, that's what you get for using breezy, it's just not ready :D
<arcanistherogue> err, how to get it to be 1.0.6 from the kmenu
<[Surge] > Uh IIRC ... I heard it was backported to 1.0.2
<arcanistherogue> backported?
<[Surge] > i.e. Although it says 1.0.2 it's essentially 1.0.6
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> oh yeah
<arcanistherogue> there was a guide
<arcanistherogue> on how to get it to be 1.0.6
<[Surge] > Yes they take all the patches and apply them to 1.0.2
<teprrr> pax, ye ;)
<[Surge] > I'll get to that point in a few minutes
<[Surge] > Dialup is fun ...
<arcanistherogue> say, how do i install a .jar file?
<kinus> you dont arcanistherogue
<arcanistherogue> ?
<kinus> just execute it
<arcanistherogue> ./file.jar?
<kinus> though it depends on the main class
<arcanistherogue> shoudl i use chmod a+x first?
<kinus> a jar file is an archive of compiled java classes
<arcanistherogue> nah, that doesntwork, says i dont have permissions when im my main user or root.
<arcanistherogue> i installed the J2re
<arcanistherogue> i downloaded it and ran the .rpm.bin file
<arcanistherogue> but it should work now, shouldnt it?
<kinus> for what?
<kinus> well you cant just ./ a jar file
<arcanistherogue> its for a game, wyvern
<arcanistherogue> i used to play it on windows
<kinus> ya i know the game
<arcanistherogue> well i used alien and made the .rpm into a .deb
<kinus> ok
<arcanistherogue> well if ound out 
<kinus> and?
<arcanistherogue> i didnt fully run the install
<arcanistherogue> it was just a self extracting .rpm file
<kinus> rpms usually install themselves so you should just be able to execute the binary
<arcanistherogue> ohn@kubuntu:~/Desktop/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i jre_1.5.0_04-1_i386.deb
<arcanistherogue> ohn@kubuntu:~/Desktop/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i jre_1.5.0_04-1_i386.deb
<arcanistherogue> oh shoot
<arcanistherogue> sorry
<arcanistherogue> didnt see that it pasted and entered it.
<kinus> lol np
<arcanistherogue> eh
<arcanistherogue> anyway
<arcanistherogue> when i run the .deb file
<arcanistherogue> i get
<arcanistherogue> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jpatrick> are you downloading something via apt?
<arcanistherogue> no
<arcanistherogue> lemme see
<arcanistherogue> nope
<arcanistherogue> only one terminal open
<arcanistherogue> and kynaptic/synaptic isnt open 
<jpatrick> you doing something as root?
<arcanistherogue> yeah, this installatin
<arcanistherogue> *installation
<jpatrick> O.o
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<arcanistherogue> is that bad >_>
<arcanistherogue> ....O_o?
<arcanistherogue> well anyway
<arcanistherogue> im gonnaget some lunch, im tired.
<arcanistherogue> i just woke up like an hour ago -_-
<Jatos> hi all
<jjesse> hello Jatos
<kinus> lo
<Jatos> any developres here?
<kinus> what type of developer you looking for?
<Jatos> any who develops software
<dean> for what?
<Jatos> well I know theres at least one dev person here
<Jatos> develops any software
<jjesse> i use eclipse for some stuff that i work on
<jjesse> including editing ubuntu docs
<Jatos> ah
<Jatos> hmm, I develop in vario
<Jatos> us lanquages
<Jatos> apart from c and c++
<Jatos> i write basic, php mainly
<setite> i write questions
<jjesse> mono develop is nice if you want to learn mono of course
<buz> these days i only develop php and some assiocated stuff 
<Jatos> a
<Jatos> h
<Jatos> any found a problem with gtk where when you sometimes have to hold down the mose to use menus
<Jatos> I had this problem with gtk n botgh linux and windows
<setite> :)
<setite> evolution is ugly
<setite> hey is konqueror built on mozilla?
<Blissex> setite: you believe in the bible? :-)
<setite> everyone's a joker today
<Blissex> setite: no, Konqueror is a completely different implementation.
<setite> oh is it... hmmm it seemed similar
<setite> is there an email companion
<setite> because i dont wanna see evolution agian
<setite> and how would i go abotu customizing windows in kde
<Jatos> konqueror might render a page properly if it was based on mozillla
<setite> the bar and icons look fine.. but windows themselves look ghetto
<setite> can i somehow transfer my thunderbird info from windows
<setite> perhaps copy and paste some files?
<Blissex> setite: KMail is the companion, it has several cool features, and KNode is the news reader. They are all part of the KOrganizer suite, which is KDE's alternative to Evolution etc.
<Blissex> setite: in KDE to customize stuff you can load themes or tweks the settings in the 'Desktop&Appearances' dialog
<Blissex> setite: Ubuntu and Debian come with quite a few prepackaged KDE themes.
<setite> ok ill see if i cna find them
<Blissex> setite: also, Thunderbird uses both on MS Windows and GNU/Linux, 'mbox' format files, which are also used by KMail etc, so it is easy to transfer them.
<Blissex> setite: it is not necessary, but it would be best to have MS Windows files have line endings converted with 'dos2unix' or similar.
<setite> looks like kmail is nto a defualt app
<setite> nvm
<setite> i should have it somewhere
<setite> where is kmail
<setite> i dont see it
<thoreauputic> kontact
<setite> k
<setite> damn
<setite> its having issues
<setite> i keep getting an error.. Cannot add message to folder chrome-en-US-mail in KMail
<Blissex> setite: thats sounds unlikely...
<setite> well i presume i used the wrong folder... so now im searching in the user files for the folder
<Blissex> setite: depends on how you created the folder. And perhaps whether you converted it with 'dos2unix' if it is from MS Windows.
<setite> found the folder.. im good now
<setite> i tried the program folder at first
<setite> thats a poor transfer though.. but what can i expect
<setite> haha i hsouldnt have done that
<seaLne> any idea if there are any problems with the ubuntu bittorrent trackers?
<Riddell> seaLne: are you seeing problems?
<seaLne> yeah "Problem connecting to tracker - (111, 'Connection refused')"
<seaLne> not sure how long thats been
<hans_> how do i mount a .nrg imange?
<seaLne> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.nrg /mnt
<seaLne> assuming .nrg are still pretty much ISO images
<Riddell> seaLne: what are you downloading?
<hans_> ok ill try thx seaLne
<seaLne> just still the hoary isos
<seaLne> Riddell: i doubt its my end as debian ones are still fine
<ilba7r> running ubuntu its quite often that my pc usage goes crazy 100% for long time which leads to my pc shutting down. This normally occur when i run update-menus is there a remedy for that. Could it be caused by memory leak? and can it be solved by scaling down my cpu speed?
<kimo> my X is started with -nolisten tcp, how do I stop that ?
<seaLne> edit /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<[Surge] > Is there a J2RE package for kubuntu? I don't see one. Must I install from source?
<Vjaz> This is not really on topic, but I thought someone here might know: Is there a version of Firefox in Ubuntu that doesn't require Gnome libraries?
<[Surge] > I don't know Vjaz - I installed the gnome libs and it works
<kimo> [Surge] : I have already commented out the first line! Is there some other setting
<[Surge] > kimo: I'm not sure what you're talking about  :)
<Vjaz> [Surge] : Yeah, it works. I just wouldn't want to install them just to have Firefox. They also generate all sorts of crud like a gconf-directory and gnome settings directories
<[Surge] > Yeah well I'm not too phased - it not ideal but it works
<Vjaz> [Surge] : I'm pretty sure there was a package of J2RE somewhere. Check in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<[Surge] > I'm already reading it 
<[Surge] > I just need to find what source it comes from
<[Surge] > sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<[Surge] > But they don't list what repository it's in.
<Vjaz> Ah yeah, that's annoying.
<Vjaz> I think it's the ubuntu-backports one
<[Surge] > Yes it is - just got it
<[Surge] > A bit tricky for a newcomer like me :)
<[Surge] > Not used to the tools and not having the backports configured is a pain
<luminerd> what shall it be then - Mozilla or Firefox?  or are they the same essentially?  One just more bloated, or does Firefox have advantages?
<[Surge] > I dunno luminerd - I just don't like all the extra stuff I don't need in Mozilla
<[Surge] > But really Firefox and Java should be easy to install for new comers
<Vjaz> Well Firefox is easy to install if you ignore the Gnome libraries, and they can safely do that.
<Vjaz> Unless they don't include it on the Kubuntu CD-ROM. I'm not sure about that.
<luminerd> I'm not worried about installation...
<luminerd> Just, which is faster operating
<Vjaz> luminerd: Mozilla Seamonkey is discontinued, so Firefox is probably a safer bet.
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: erm - not discontinued afaik: in fact recently updated 
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: mozilla-suite is the new name on Ubuntu at least
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: Ok, perhaps not yet, but I remember reading that the Mozilla Foundation is dumping it and it will become a smaller community project called the Seamonkey Suite.
<luminerd> Okay, major problem...Firefox, Mozilla, and Mozilla-suite are all EXTREMELY slow.  Konqueror is fast, so I know it's not my connection.  What could possibly cause this?!
<Vjaz> How much RAM do you have?
<luminerd> Vjaz, me?
<Vjaz> yes
<luminerd> Vjaz, 256
<luminerd> I have no problems with Firefox on my laptop with that though
<luminerd> Just this comp
<Vjaz> I think it's that. KDE requires a lot of memory, and Firefox adds Gnome libraries on top of that.
<Vjaz> luminerd: KDE on the laptop too?
<thoreauputic> luminerd: try opening about:config  and setting network.dns.disbleIPv6  to "true" (this helps some people)
<luminerd> Vjaz, no, actually E17
<luminerd> Okay
<thoreauputic> * network.dns.disableIPv6   (sorry, typo )
<luminerd> oh wow
<luminerd> that did it
<luminerd> thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<luminerd> :D
<luminerd> thoreauputic, can more be done with this about:config to speed things up?
<luminerd> I seem to remember setting some thread limit or something higher on a different comp a while back
<thoreauputic> luminerd: yes, there are a few things on the web about tweaking about:config
<jpatrick> they're on ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=mozilla+about%3Aconfig+tweaks&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<thoreauputic> excuse the ugly google URL :)
<DarkMaul> hello
<DarkMaul> i have to questions, 1 how do i install my Nvidia card. 2 how can i auto mount my 2e drive so i can use it
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DarkMaul> aah
<DarkMaul> that would be easy
<DarkMaul> okay, that was easy
<_foodcoman> Anyone been having trouble with XMMS and shoutcast lately?
<DarkMaul> how do i mount my second drive
<DarkMaul> so i can use the data 
<_foodcoman> now I get a 404 message or XMMS hangs.... Strange and new.
<_foodcoman> I had apt reinstall the thing..... No go.
<PieD> Does somebody here know a tool to "benchmark" a windows manager ?
<PieD> A simple tool saying me things like : "the test window took x seconds to appear using your WM"
<DarkMaul> could someone help me
<Firetech> will Qt 4 get into the apt repositories before breezy is released? (after?)
<seaLne> could be a while as kde won't be usable state with qt4 for over a year probably
<Firetech> can't you install Qt 4 alongside Qt 3?
<seaLne> you could
<PieD> Firetech: you can without any problem
<DarkMaul> i see my second harddrive in my system. i just cant do nothing with it
<Firetech> then there should be no problem making debs for Qt 4 (Well, there are some done...) and put them in breezy's universe or something?
<PieD> Firetech: no, no problem at all
<Firetech> PieD: Is there any chance of that happening?
<DarkMaul> isnt there anybody that would be able to help me for a few seconds
<PieD> Firetech: I don't know
<PieD> DarkMaul: what means "see" for you ?
<Firetech> DarkMaul: is it mounted?
<DarkMaul> well , when i click on storage media
<DarkMaul> i see the drive
<Firetech> is there a green arrow in the corner of it?
<Firetech> *of the icon for it
<DarkMaul> but when i click on it then it gives me a error about fstab ore mstab
<DarkMaul> no 
<DarkMaul> no arrow
<DarkMaul> on my first drive there is 
<Firetech> then it isn't mounted.
<DarkMaul> okeej
<DarkMaul> how will i mount it
<Firetech> is it similar to the first drive?
<DarkMaul> yes
<DarkMaul> identical
<DarkMaul> both 160 gigs
<DarkMaul> sata
<Firetech> you know how to open a terminal?
<DarkMaul> yes
<Firetech> same type of partition too?
<DarkMaul> what you mean with same partition
<Firetech> ignore that
<DarkMaul> i will
<DarkMaul> :p
<DarkMaul> okeej
<DarkMaul> opened a console
<Firetech> First, check in "storage media" what device the second drive is (click on it and it should say /dev/[something]  in the error box.) then go into a terminal and type "sudo mount /dev/[something]  /mnt"
<DarkMaul> sdb1
<Firetech> if it gives an error about /mnt not existing , create that directory using "sudo mkdir /mnt"
<DarkMaul> no it worked
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> this is only temporary though.
<DarkMaul> it did not give a error
<DarkMaul> ow
<Firetech> it won't get mounted  on the next boot
<DarkMaul> how can i get this done automaticly
<Firetech> edit /etc/fstab as root
<[Surge] > And mtab as well I think
<DarkMaul> oww
<DarkMaul> hmm
<[Surge] > man fstab
<PieD> see you later
<DarkMaul> Password:
<DarkMaul> su: Authentication failure
<DarkMaul> Sorry.
<Firetech> [Surge] : NO, mtab is automatically generated.
<DarkMaul> ?
<Firetech> DarkMaul: use sudo
<Firetech> "sudo su -"
<[Surge] > Oh ok Firetech 
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> sorry
<[Surge] > Or use the one's already in fstab as a guideline
<DarkMaul> fedora user
<DarkMaul> :p
<DarkMaul> root@linux:/home/darkje # edit /etc/fstab
<DarkMaul> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<DarkMaul> strange errors
<[Surge] > vi /etc/fstab   :)
<Firetech> DarkMaul: copy the line starting with /dev/sda1, and change "/dev/sda1[large space] /" to "/dev/sdb1[large space] /mnt"
<Firetech> nano is a goot choice of editor
<Firetech> nano /etc/fstab
<hater2win> yo
<Firetech> go to the /dev/sda1 line, press ctrl+K, then ctrl+U twice and you have two copies of that line :)
<DarkMaul> just a sec
<DarkMaul> /dev/sda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DarkMaul> that one
<Firetech> yup
<Firetech> change /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 and / to /mnt
<hater2win> Mac OSx86 Tiger got leaked for Intel processors
<Firetech> hater2win: will that work on a normal i386?
<DarkMaul> it is not letting me edit the file
<Firetech> DarkMaul: are you root?
<Jatos> hi
<hater2win> Firetech: yes
<DarkMaul> yes
<thor|shop> DarkMaul: sudo (your preferred editor)
<hater2win> Firetech: you can run it natively or on vmware both
<Firetech> hater2win: cool :D
<Firetech> DarkMaul: ctrl+o > Enter
<Firetech> doesn't that work?
<thor|shop> !lart ilovewindows 
* ubotu chops ilovewindows in half with a free AOL CD
<ilovewindows> lol, I don't really love windows, just seeeing people reactions...
<Firetech> I don't hate windows, but it breaking while I was installing ubuntu prooved a point :P
<hater2win> i love linux... but i HATE baseball cards...
<ilovekde> i bet
<dean> Q: would you used in linux if you'd know that tiger could run on a pc?
<hater2win> dean: it can now
<thor|shop> :)
<hater2win> dean: have it on a partition
<hater2win> dean: runs fine =)
<DarkMaul> how do i exit nano
<DarkMaul> ?
<thor|shop> DarkMaul: ctrl-X
<ilovekde> tigeros can run on a pc? how much does tiger cost then
<hater2win> ilovekde: its a leak right no
<dean> if it could run..
<ilovekde> oh
<hater2win> dean: it does run
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> juh found it
<jatos> let use my real nick...
<DarkMaul> okay
<DarkMaul> but now the drive is still useless
<DarkMaul> i cant write anything on it
<DarkMaul> i can remember something with cown
<DarkMaul> chown
<jatos> I am not surprised tiger runs on pc, now mac have gone over to the dark side the new macs are prolly basically pc's
<Firetech> DarkMaul: what does /etc/mtab say about /dev/sdb1? (cat /etc/mtab | grep sdb1)
<jatos> the dark side refeering to intel in this cae
<pussfeller> which package is kde headers
<caller> does Wine automatically add something into KDE to access that program?
<caller> a shortcut or anything?
<DarkMaul> /dev/sdb1 /mnt ext2 rw 0 0
<Firetech> DarkMaul: Might be that only root can write it
<caller> wine PokerStarsInstall.exe  will work fine, right?
<DarkMaul> Firetech
<jatos> I am amazed any6thing work with wine
<DarkMaul> but thats not really handy
<DarkMaul> :p
<caller> jatos, y ea but this one programs known to work fine with Wine...
<caller> cause there's no texas hold em game for linux! :(
<Firetech> DarkMaul: what does "ls -l /mnt" say about owner and such if you know what I mean (DON'T paste everything here)?
<DarkMaul> root
<DarkMaul> user and group
<Firetech> DarkMaul: that's strange
<Firetech> it is a linux partition
<DarkMaul> yes
<Firetech> DarkMaul: you should go into /etc/fstab again and change ext3 to ext2 for the sdb1 line.
<_StarScream> hey all
<DarkMaul> doen
<DarkMaul> done
<DarkMaul> ill be rebooting
<Firetech> DarkMaul: when you used that drive earlier, do you know where it was mounted?
<DarkMaul> it was a LVM 
<DarkMaul> 2 drives 
<DarkMaul> combined
<Firetech> oh
<DarkMaul> fedora does that with it
<Firetech> but you've changed the partitions now then?
<Firetech> well, else you shouldn't be able to mount it like that...
<DarkMaul> yes
<DarkMaul> arrgg
<DarkMaul> why dosnt Kubuntu dont have the magical tool MC
<Firetech> fixing it to be LVM would be quite good, yes
<DarkMaul> wel
<DarkMaul> well
<DarkMaul> i would like a LVM 
<Firetech> the ubuntu installation has support for making LVMs
<DarkMaul> yes but i dont know how to
<Firetech> *(k)ubuntu
<caller> Problem...I am running an installer file in Wine, I keep getting this: http://pastebin.com/335553
<DarkMaul> i dont know what partitions i need to be made
<DarkMaul> but
<DarkMaul> Midnight COmmander
<DarkMaul> do you know it
<Firetech> DarkMaul: run mc in terminal
<Firetech> it should be installed by default
<DarkMaul> it is not
<Firetech> sudo apt-get install mc
<DarkMaul> E: Couldn't find package mc
<DarkMaul>  ??????????
<Firetech> damn.
<Firetech> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Firetech> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Firetech> DarkMaul: read that link
<Firetech> you might want to install synaptic first, though
<DarkMaul> yes
<DarkMaul> i have 
<DarkMaul> Kynaptic
<Firetech> well kynaptic isn't that good...
<Firetech> let's fix this the manual way then
<DarkMaul> i know this has got to do something with chown
<Firetech> DarkMaul: run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Firetech> there is a line beginning with "#deb" a bit down (ending in "universe")
<DarkMaul> yes
<Firetech> remove the #  before the line(s) and save the file
<Firetech> then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mc"
<DarkMaul> nice
<DarkMaul> well 
<DarkMaul> that would be enough for one day
<Firetech> It's never enough. :P
<DarkMaul> well i have a woman waiting upstairs
<DarkMaul> dont know what you rather do ?
<Firetech> I have no woman...
<DarkMaul> aah
<DarkMaul> okay
<DarkMaul> well she told me 2 times to come
<DarkMaul> and keep this as a reminder
<buz> what are you waiting for
<DarkMaul> dont ever make that 3 times
<DarkMaul> :p
<buz> waiting for the viagra to kick in?
<DarkMaul> juh
<DarkMaul> well see ya tomorrow guys and galls...
<DarkMaul> thanks for the help Firetech
<nikkia> heh, OSX running on generic PCs, thanks to ubuntu
<beford> nikkia ??
<Firetech> DarkMaul: np.
<nikkia> beford, the process that's been discovered to get MacOS X to run on any generic PC, involves bootstrapping with an ubuntu livecd
<beford> cool, didnt know about that
#kubuntu 2005-08-18
* nikkia laughs at azureus' stupidity, 400KB/s and its marked the torrent blue
<luminerd> How can I get java for firefox in linux?
<luminerd> Will an RPM work?
<pv_> You can get java from ubuntu backports, hoary-extras/restricted
<luminerd> pv_, uh...
<luminerd> pv_, so apt-get install java?
<pv_> apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<luminerd> great thanks!
<pv_> actually sun-j2re1.5 would also work, if you do not plan to develop java apps 
<nikkia> pv, i always recommend the dsk
<luminerd> hmm
<nikkia> sdk
<luminerd> that package doesnt exist :/
<nikkia> you never know when something is going to depend on running 'javac' 
<luminerd> apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5  -  E: Couldn't find package sun-j2sdk1.
<pv_> You have to add the line "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilba7r> how to kill a an application using its name not the id
<nikkia> ilba7r: killall
<pv_> ilba7r, pkill
<ilba7r> i wana kill gnome-panel
<pv_> luminerd, and run "apt-get update" after that
<ilba7r> luminerd?
<luminerd> hmm
<luminerd> emacs won't work as root :/
<setite> who knows the name of the winamp preset file...
<nikkia> luminerd: use kdesu
<nikkia> luminerd: sudo'ing gui apps rarely works
<pv_> funny, for me emacs works well
<luminerd> kill sudo! sudo sux0rs
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> I did sudo passwd or w/e
<luminerd> now I'm su'd
<nikkia> luminerd: then you're on your own
<pv_> use vi ;)
<luminerd> lame
<luminerd> none work
<luminerd> oh wonderful
<luminerd> VI does!
<luminerd> I hate VI!
<luminerd> lol'
<nikkia> and no, emacs won't run from su
<luminerd> whyn't?
<pv_> no, you see that "su" effectively logs you in as root and may set xauth settings as in console mode -> no X access.
<nikkia> pv, not just that...
<pv_> nikkia, mainly that I believe.
<nikkia> pv, but emacs uses your UID to access unix domain sockets in /tmp
<nikkia> and things get real nasty real quick
<pv_> setting XAUTHORITY="/home/user/.Xauthority" should fix X apps
<nikkia> which is one of the things that kdesu does properly
<luminerd> when in slackware, emacs works fine whilst you are su'd.
<nikkia> luminerd: if its the console version of emacs, sure
<luminerd> false.
<luminerd> Emacs gui works fine.
<nikkia> luminerd: then slackware is shipping their X setup to be insecure by default, which doesn't surprise me
<nikkia> they used to set it so *any* user could connect to the local X server
<pv_> I still claim that this is due to xauth settings.
<nikkia> pv, it probably is
<nikkia> pv, but...
<nikkia> pv, ubuntu's emacs include several non-standard elisp packages as standard, some of them use unix domain sockets in /tmp
<pv_> I don't think the X server even knows whether an application is root or not, it just asks it to send a magic cookie.
<luminerd> nikkia, thanks for taking a shit on my profession.  now enjoy the banishment of ignored-land.
<nikkia> luminerd: watch your language, please
<pv_> (Frankly, I do not see a reason for ignore now.)
<luminerd> pv_, what do you mean?
<luminerd> and also how can I change the sudo password?
<pv_> sudo password should be the same as that of your user account.
<pv_> so  passwd
<luminerd> pv_, also, thanks for that command.  It's working now...but curious, will I have to do anything else for it to work in Firefox?
<luminerd> pv_, hmm, I don't want it the same as my user account...
<luminerd> that defeats all purposes of even having password protection
<nikkia> pv, thats quite funny, if  luminerd wasn't ignoring me, i could tell him how to change that :P
<pv_> Errm, I meant the same as the password that you use for your own account.
<luminerd> if the user using these boxen knows the password, I'll have 20 screwed up boxen to fix.
<luminerd> pv_, I only have one account on these: caller
<luminerd> I want to change the password for sudo, but not caller.
<pv_> There is a way to force sudo to ask for root password, see "man sudoers"
<luminerd> thanks
<luminerd> pv_, that's quite a large file, mind explaining shortly?
<pv_> the option is called "rootpw", but I do not remember the format of /etc/sudoers anymore :)
<nikkia> pv, there's another option too, that makes sudo behave like su for passwords
<luminerd> ah, ok thanks
<pv_> ok, nikkia. I haven't tweaked sudo much. 
<pv_> or enough to remember all the options ;)
* luminerd can't see what nikkia's saying
<nikkia> pv, there are basically 4 password modes for sudo
<nikkia> 1) ask the user's password, 2) ask root's password, 3) ask the sudo target's password, and 4) ask a specified user's password
<nikkia> pv, and since the mode is set per rule, you have a LOT of flexibility
<pv_> ok, quite enough room at least to shot yourself in the foot
<nikkia> pv, you could, for example, set it to ask for your own password when running a common util, like, say, ifconfig, mount, etc, root's password for a root shell, and another user (say, editor) to edit files as root
<nikkia> i believe you can even lock down which files can be edited, differently
<luminerd> pv_,  will I have to do anything else for it to work in Firefox?
<nikkia> so it would make sense to lock down /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow real tight, but relax editing /etc/hosts.deny or so
<pv_> luminerd, perhaps ln -fs /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<_john> hey guys, how do i make it so i can have a shared file on my network in linux?
<_john> like the windows Shared Documents
<jpatrick> Right-click -> properties -> file sharing
<nikkia> pv, hmm, thats interesting, you can even lock down sudo so that it only allows LDAP authenticated users
<_john> nice
<luminerd> pv_, thanks
<nikkia> pv, another nice feature, is that if you disable su, and enable NOEXEC mode for sudo, then all programs run as root are run with the NX bit set
<nikkia> ah, no, sorry, it prevents system calls to exec
<nikkia> documentation is a bit badly worded there :)
<luminerd> nikkia, can I give root access to X?
<jpatrick> I thought you ignored her
<luminerd> * pv_ 
<luminerd> pv_, still here?
<pv_> what do you mean by "root access to X" ?
<pv_> login as root or run programs as root from su
<luminerd> yea
<luminerd> but
<luminerd> is there a way to give su the ability to run emac
<pv_> try "export XAUTHORITY=/home/caller/.Xauthority; emacs"
<pv_> but -> 
<luminerd> where do mozilla plugins go
* luminerd unignores nikkia 
<nikkia> luminerd: and that's likely to help how? you think i'm going to help you now ?
<luminerd> nikkia, no, I just thought you might be done trying to personally attack me.  are you?
<apokryphos> lala la
<jpatrick> lol
<nikkia> luminerd: given that i never 'personally attacked you', i dunno wtf you're on about
<luminerd> nikkia luminerd: then slackware is shipping their X setup to be insecure by default, which doesn't surprise me
<apokryphos> nikkia: tut tut...  personal attacks! Prison next ;-)
<luminerd> I don't appreciate that.
<jpatrick> I don't get it
<apokryphos> luminerd: if you think that's a personal attack, you should study those two words
<nikkia> luminerd: why? are you 'slackware' ?
<luminerd> go into ##slackware -- they will NEVER attack Kubuntu.  We believe in Linux, not just one distro of it.
<apokryphos> hahaha
<jpatrick> :?
<luminerd> wow.  I'm an idiot
<luminerd> why was I so offended by that?
<apokryphos> luminerd: well if you think that all Linuxs are the same, then study Debian and then check out Linspire
<jpatrick> That's what I was thinking
<luminerd> I've said similar things regarding Kubuntu...
<luminerd> nikkia, ok, I'm sorry :(
<luminerd> apokryphos, didn't say that.
<luminerd> apokryphos, I still believe that we Linux users should stick together.  I do not consider Linspire Linux.
<apokryphos> luminerd: so if they have differences, does it not follow that some will be better than others?
<apokryphos> luminerd: well there's a mistake; what's your definition of Linux?
<luminerd> apokryphos, no, they are all useful in different situations.
<roguejedix_> Wow, quite a conversation I've walked into. Hi, by the way
<apokryphos> luminerd: so they have different strengths
<luminerd> apokryphos, I know it is technically linux. but they don't keep as part of the community, they don't have good support, they have ugly defaults in their kde, they screw up their kernel, they don't go open source which pretty much defeats the purpose of linux, and they all around suck.
<luminerd> roguejedix_, 'lo
<nikkia> apokryphos: what is scary, is 'Linux users' would cover Amithlon users too :)
<luminerd> anyway nikkia I'm very sorry I got so offended...looking back I feel like a fool
<apokryphos> luminerd: there you go, that's your opinion
<luminerd> s/feel like/am
<apokryphos> luminerd: now why you think nikkia can't have one about another distro is beyond me
<nikkia> apokryphos: one i ran for nigh on 8 years
<luminerd> apokryphos, most of that's facts. my opinion is that any remotely reasonable form of linux should be considered linux, distro wars are pointless.
<apokryphos> heh
<luminerd> Slackware, however, is the purest form of Linux.
<apokryphos> luminerd: you'll have to forgive me if I think nikkia knows more than you in this area :)
<luminerd> It has nothing to bloat it, nothing to make it user friendly.
<apokryphos> hehe
<luminerd> It's the perfect distro for learning and the most secure of them all
<apokryphos> Too many points to even attack... 
<luminerd> apokryphos, no, these are opinions we are discussing, no one can "know more" about them...we all know 100% of our own opinions.
<apokryphos> and /me feels in such a good mood -- just booked holiday, woo
<luminerd> anyway I'm not here to do this
<nikkia> luminerd: there's absolutely no chance its the 'most secure of all', and i'm not bashing it with that
<apokryphos> luminerd: errrrm, I was talking about the subject matter, not opinions.
<luminerd> I'm sorry that I was such an idiot back then, I'm done discussing distros, and I'd like to know the path to my mozilla
<nikkia> but, for example, they still eschew PAM, and their acceptance of shadow passwords wasn't all that long ago
<apokryphos> There's a difference between an "opinion", and a substantiated proposition
<luminerd> ok, I'm very done with this topic of conversation.  shall I seek my answer elsewhere?
<apokryphos> #ubuntu is a better place for that question, in theory, anyhow. But mozilla plugins go in ~/.mozilla
<luminerd> apokryphos, thanks :D
<luminerd> unfortunately I'm banned from #ubuntu
<luminerd> I have no idea why
<luminerd> lol
* apokryphos does
<_StarScream> luminerd: i have an idea
<luminerd> ?
<luminerd> please enlighten me!
<_StarScream> luminerd: you harrass ##slackware too
<_StarScream> or are you banned from there now as well?
<luminerd> _StarScream, lol, no...I never had problems in ##slacwkare
<luminerd> *slackware
<luminerd> apokryphos, by the way, is .mozilla also the place for plugins for firefox?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> local ones, yes
<apokryphos> luminerd: check what's in that directory
<luminerd> apokryphos, ah, perfect, so they go in .mozilla/firefox?
* nikkia could make a fair guess too
<nikkia> if i'd been in a lousier mood, you might have been banned here, although i'd probably have got in trouble with Riddell for it :)
<nikkia> luminerd: you have to be careful, it depends on WHICH firefox you run
<apokryphos> luminerd: no, in the plugins/ directory, though it would probably search in firefox/ too (not sure). 
<nikkia> there are 2 firefox builds on [k] ubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> luminerd: my firefox plugins are in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<luminerd> nikkia, which umm, hmm, not sure
<nikkia> one uses .mozilla/firefox, the other uses .firefox
<luminerd> nikkia, I got mozilla-firefox
<nikkia> luminerd: that one uses .mozilla/firefox, i believe
<luminerd> oh yea
<luminerd> must be since I don't have a .firefox :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: Which one uses .firefox then?
<luminerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, I see...hmmm
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: backport's 'firefox'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, thanks
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: i think, mudding the waters more, backports has a mozilla-firefox too
<luminerd> ok so should they go in .mozilla/firefox or .mozilla/plugins (which does not currently exist)
<nikkia> luminerd: its a bit more complicated than that
<luminerd> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<luminerd> that's what the flash plugin says
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Interesting. Three firefoxes. I think I have backports commented out anyway
<apokryphos> .mozilla/plugins then
<nikkia> luminerd: you have to find the 'plugins' directory below your profile, to make them unique to firefox, i don't honestly know if .mozilla/plugins is a 'local, global between mozilla/firefox' directory, but if apokryphos says it is, i'll trust his word :)
<thoreauputic> global plugins appear to be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins here
<nikkia> thoreauputic: global ones are, yes
<luminerd> nikkia, so uh...I make the directory or?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Same here
<nikkia> thoreauputic: they can also be in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins too :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: ah yes :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: again, its the difference between a firefox plugin, and a mozilla/firefox plugin
<apokryphos> luminerd: do you not have a ~/.mozilla/plugins ? Well, if you don't, create it.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> luminerd: Just point it to $HOME/.mozilla
<luminerd> apokryphos, no, no /plugins.. :/
<luminerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, oh, ok cool
<luminerd> thanks
<apokryphos> luminerd: well, then create it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I think it makes the directory on its own if there isn't any
<thoreauputic> nikkia: one more reson for eschewing the use of backports...
<thoreauputic> *reason
<apokryphos> once it's done you'll have a flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so
<luminerd> lol
<nikkia> i believe Rogue_Jedi_X is correct, its asking for the parent directory of the plugin directory
<luminerd> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<apokryphos> luminerd: you didn't make the directory
<luminerd> ok
<nikkia> thoreauputic: they do do some silly things, but on the other hand, there's useful stuff in there... 
<apokryphos> luminerd: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I was wrong. harikiri time
<thoreauputic> nikkia: true I guess - just nothing I need (so far)
<luminerd> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /home/caller/.mozilla/plugins == WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<luminerd> apokryphos, I did
<luminerd> thanks
<apokryphos> luminerd: what *are* you doing?
<nikkia> luminerd: it wants the 'mozilla' directory, not the plugins directory
<nikkia> luminerd: ie, try /home/caller/.mozilla
<luminerd> apokryphos, just trying to get flash, nothin more lol
<luminerd> nikkia, tried that too
<luminerd> nikkia, same
<jpatrick> I'll put it in global
<Rogue_Jedi_X> luminerd: A dumb question: does that directory even exist?
<nikkia> luminerd: it might not install properly to a personal profile then *shrug* you might have to use /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/mozilla
<apokryphos> luminerd: why are you installing it like that anyway?
<luminerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, yea, it does
<nikkia> apokryphos: because you told him to :P
<apokryphos> luminerd: you can -- and should -- get it from the repos
<luminerd> nikkia, which/what?
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, i see what you mean :)
<luminerd> apokryphos, repos?
<luminerd> LOL
<luminerd> ok what's the pkg name
<apokryphos> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<luminerd> thanks!
<apokryphos> nikkia: did you see BigBrother this year? :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: nope, not one second of it, i'm quite proud
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Isn't that some reality show?
<luminerd> well that sure as crap makes it easier
<apokryphos> nikkia: you should be ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i even managed not to hear any of their names
<apokryphos> nikkia: Anthony won
<nikkia> apokryphos: or even know *anything* about it
<apokryphos> you have now :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: means nothing to me
<apokryphos> nikkia: I've never got into it before, but did this time (was reasonably enthralling at first). Got lame near the end, but still quite addcited
<luminerd> OMG
<apokryphos> nikkia: mostly just put in arrogant people, of course.
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, i was like that with it last year, thats why i didn't watch it this year
<luminerd> some guy's using IE to view MYSPACE on a WINDOWS computer in the office!!!!!  uururutgh!
<apokryphos> nikkia: Victor!
<nikkia> apokryphos: you'll probably find that you can't bear it next year :)
<apokryphos> hopefully
<apokryphos> it wastes a lot of time
<apokryphos> but makes for good conversation at times. Debates, too. :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: you could say that about the whole of C4/E4 :)
<apokryphos> Pretty sad though
<apokryphos> reality-TV is "bigger", really, than most other stuff like that.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Have any of you seen the Windows Vista beta screenshots? Looks like another facelift to me
<apokryphos> I actually don't watch that much at all anymore. Watched the final today though; and watched many BB episodes. Hilarious at first.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i quite enjoyed the BBCs reality shows around 2000-2001
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: yeah, it's improved significantly lately
<apokryphos> nikkia: when they were fresh n' new
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Improved? How?
<nikkia> apokryphos: ie, that one where they were on the island in the shetlands, and paddington green
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> nikkia: who was your favourite from last series?
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: check out the screenies
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, i didn't really attach to any of them, i found them all irritating, but in an amusing way (at first)
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: iCandy-wise, I mean. Earlier screenshots looked just like a blue XP
<nikkia> apokryphos: they've made it look like a black XP now :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, that. Yeah, that's true. Though I think the close button is waaaaay to wide
<apokryphos> nikkia: Yeah. I didn't watch it that much; remember liking VIctor most of the time (hating him at others), and found it a disgrace that Nadia won. :|
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: effective though, apparently. New Plastik Window-dec for kde 3.5 is a lot bigger
<nikkia> apokryphos: i couldn't bear victor, but then, thats the woman's perspective for you :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *checks*
<apokryphos> nikkia: he's the classic character for teenagers to just keep laughing at. Too funny.
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: though of course it's completely customizable
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No doubt. And since when does KDE-look.ord have a KDE 4.0 section?
<jpatrick> since yesterday
<apokryphos> nikkia: anyhow, this year unfortunately the only character I really liked was voted out about half-way through
<Rogue_Jedi_X> jpatrick: Really? Only beta, I assume?
<apokryphos> Of course
<jpatrick> The KDE 4 section poped up yesterday
<apokryphos> weird that they should put it in more than a year than it's expected to come out :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: that one with the celebs in the mansion that Ch4 had a while ago was mildly amusing too, if only because if you watched it enough, you realised it was all completely faked
<jpatrick> http://dot.kde.com
<apokryphos> nikkia: celebs..mansion.. wha? Must've missed it. I don't really watch any others... there's far too many these days
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was about oh 16 months ago...
<nikkia> apokryphos: james love hewitt was in it
<apokryphos> jpatrick: dot.kde.org
<jpatrick> oppss
<jpatrick> past midnight.. :p
<apokryphos> nikkia: not Jessica? Beh :-\
<_john> say, when i installed Kmix and i boot it up, there is a little Red circle with an X on it in the tray.  no sound comes out,a nd when i click it, it asks me to select a mixer from a listof mixers, but there are no mixers in the list.
<nikkia> apokryphos: anyway, once you watched it for more than about 2-3 hours, you started to realise that the timing wasn't always right, and since the 'mansion' was actually a sound stage in elstree (a fact they didn't really hide) they could have, and probably did, film it all in a day :)
<apokryphos> hahaha
<apokryphos> That would've been funny
<apokryphos> 8 out of 10 cats is gettin' real funny, btw; and it just finished :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: the 'sky' outside the windows was cardboard panels on the soundstage, for example
<nikkia> apokryphos:  'Back to Reality' according to imdb
<nikkia> and i got it wrong, it was 5 not Ch4
<apokryphos> nikkia: haha. Sounds like the reality part is pretty central
<nikkia> apokryphos: the title could be irony
<nikkia> ah, that's why i lagged earlier
<nikkia> i just got an email from fcron telling me my IPv6 connection dropped :)
<apokryphos> :-s
<apokryphos> eloquence of kde4 currently http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/images/kde4-02.png :P
<apokryphos> that yellow in kicker is a feature
<nikkia> apokryphos: what about the grey background on 'Location' ?
<nikkia> is that a feature too?
<apokryphos> nikkia: no
<apokryphos> it should be a little lighter
<nikkia> by that, i assume you mean 'it should match the surrounding grey' ? :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: actually, nope... just checking -- it should be yellow too
<nikkia> the icon in the file konqueror window looks cut off too
<nikkia> i mean the icon in the location bar, not the window itself
<apokryphos> well, is it yellow? If not, then...
<apokryphos> Yeah, seems kinda silly to have a section on kde4 made already
<apokryphos> maybe it's to "increase the buzz/hype", but kinda silly, as nothing actually works properly on it yet
<apokryphos> Voting for Linux Journal finished on 30th of June (or July, let's say). Why exactly is it taking them till November to anounce the votes? :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: seen this, btw? http://www.pearpc.net/images/screenshots/1123658799.jpg
<apokryphos> amd64 :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: OS X hacked to run on generic PCs
<nikkia> in that case, under vmware
<apokryphos> very nice
<apokryphos> nikkia: ever had a mac?
<nikkia> yeah, had a few
<apokryphos> Tried a friend of mine's not too long ago. Really smooth, actually.
<apokryphos> Quite different to our Mac we had about 10 or so years ago (probably more)
<nikkia> my server machine when i was living in the US, was actually a G3-400 running yellowdog
<apokryphos> we had a paper-boy game on it though, as I recall. Good enough for me
<apokryphos> oh
<nikkia> did a side-by-side dvd->divx encode on it, against my P3-800, it absolutely crushed the P3
<nikkia> like 90 minutes vs 4 hours
<apokryphos> wow
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<apokryphos> nikkia: what do you use for that? I remember in my more adventurous divx days I managed to make a couple, but they were always *very* big, sound wouldn't always lign up etc etc
<nikkia> apokryphos: the last mac i owned, and probably the last i'll ever own, was a dual G4-866, whose northbridge blew up 2 days after the warrenty expired
<nikkia> apokryphos: i usually use transcode these days
<apokryphos> Perfect precision
<nikkia> i won't be buying a x86 mac
<nikkia> i didn't feel quite so dirty paying 3-5x the price of a PC when i knew i was getting a superior CPU
<apokryphos> planning a new computer soon?
<nikkia> sort of
<apokryphos> What are you running at the moment, again?
<nikkia> my boss promised me two shuttle-X systems as a bonus
<apokryphos> Yes, your boss does like you indeed 8)
* pax drools over shuttle xpc
<apokryphos> my boss would probably give me an extra shift instead ;-)
<nikkia> one is going to be a linux server for email/www/IPv6 tunnel, so i don't have to run all that stuff on my desktop
<nikkia> the other is going to my SO
<nikkia> the desktop i'm using now will remain tho
<apokryphos> right
<nikkia> and its a P4-2.8 w 1GB of ram
<apokryphos> n-nice
<nikkia> not really, its old, its slow, and its clunky
<apokryphos> 2.8 still sounds very good to me
<apokryphos> and a gig of ram. Though, what type of ram?
<nikkia> apokryphos: its an old 2.8
<nikkia> no HT, and no 800Mhz FSB
* pax running an ol' athlon 2100+ at 2700+ speed with 1GB of PC 3200 ram
<nikkia> apokryphos: just DDR333
<apokryphos> still not bad
<nikkia> not even dual banked, as the chipset doesn't support it
<apokryphos> I only ever go for Athlons though
<nikkia> apokryphos: i had a bad experience with AMD a long time ago :P
<apokryphos> always much cheaper, for us. Confused about which is actually better, though read more than enough articles :P
<nikkia> and i really do mean a LONG time ago
<apokryphos> Athlons are easily more popular, too, from where we buy. Most of the sellers regard Athlons more highly
<nikkia> i had a 386DX-40
<pax> AMD is making cheap fast quiet chips now
<nikkia> the problem was, AMD didn't even tackle the issue that the VLB spec called for a max clock of 33MHz at the time
<nikkia> so it was terribly unstable, and i blame AMD
<nikkia> oddly, the 486DX-50 i replaced it with, didn't have the same issue
<apokryphos> dual core sounds good
<nikkia> (and it was a first gen DX50, not the crappier 2nd gen that was released at the same time as the DX66)
<nikkia> most people didn't realise at the time, that there were two 486DX-50s, and the first-gen one was the best, it would outperform a DX66 for the most part
<apokryphos> sounds like ancient talk to me; old indeed
<nikkia> (first-gen had a 50Mhz FSB, second gen, and the DX-66 had clock doubling, so a 25Mhz and 33Mhz FSB)
<nikkia> if you were IO bound, the DX-50 first gen would stomp all over the DX-66's slower FSB
<nikkia> oh, i also owned a K5 P166+ at one point, another reason to hate AMD :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: how many have you had in all? Computers?
<apokryphos> We've had under 10, but that's only 'cos we've got a big family, really
<nikkia> apok, hmmm, lets think, 5 :)
<nikkia> erm, thats just x86 desktops
<apokryphos> oh :-O. Less than I thought
<nikkia> and its a bit deceptive, because each 'PC' went thru 2-3 motherboard/CPU combos :)
<nikkia> + 4 laptops and  8 macs
<apokryphos> wow; many macs
<nikkia> apokryphos: an old quadra 900/950, a biege G3-300, 3 B&W G3s (2*350 + 1*400), a dual G4-866, and 2 333MHz iMacs
<apokryphos> Wish I could remember the stats of ours; they were..... bad
<apokryphos> though reasonable at the time. A "computer" -- wow.
<nikkia> apokryphos: the 3 B&W G3s were the extravagance, they were all pretty much simultaneous purchases
<apokryphos> why three?
<nikkia> 1 as a server, 1 as a dedicated music workstation, and 1 (the 400) as my development machine
<nikkia> the biege G3 was supposed to be the server, but it had a weird fault
<apokryphos> heh. Real different user stations
<nikkia> it would just lock up after a random amount of up-time, no matter what OS it was running
<nikkia> never did work out why, although it stopped doing it near the end
<apokryphos> 'bout time
<apokryphos> We had a really bad computer as a server
<apokryphos> tried to hide it away 'cos it would make an annoying sound. Ended up getting a router instead ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh, our server between 1996 and 1999 was...
<nikkia> an 'open' 486DX100 w/64MB of ram, running freebsd
<Tm_lag> hi kids
<nikkia> by open, i mean, the case was missing 3 of the sides :)
<apokryphos> heh. I was just thinking... open-freebsd? 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: it also ran completly off my oldest slowest HDD :)
<apokryphos> who stole the sides? Big mystery at work
<nikkia> a 1GB SCSI drive that was manufactured in the mid 80s :)
<nikkia> full height 5.25" :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: istr that i removed the panels
<nikkia> i THINK it was when the CPU fan died and i CBA to buy a new one
<nikkia> either that, or when i had the problem that the floppy drive would only work if it was upside outside the case - and since freebsd didn't recognise my scsi drive, i had to boot the kernel from floppy :)
<apokryphos> Heh
* apokryphos wonders how you remember all the specifics :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: good memory
<apokryphos> indeed
<nikkia> oh well, bedtime, i think
<apokryphos> ok; 'night nikkia :)
<fatbrain> Hello, what firewall application should I use?
<teprrr>  /sb end
<teprrr>  /sb end
<teprrr> ew
<teprrr> ye right
<teprrr> pax, got x working.. the msic font path was changed :)
<pax> teprrr: good for you; persistence pays eh
<teprrr> pax, ye, well, I was going to sauna and drinking beer so I hadn't time to check this out earlier :)
<teprrr> but that was easy one, nice to be back in kde :)
<fatbrain> Hello, what firewall should I use?
<teprrr> but gotta go to sleep, it's almost 4am.. nights
<pax> teprrr: night :)
<fatbrain> la la la...
<pax> fatbrain: if you're looking for an easy to use iptables frontend, check out firestarter
<luminerd> anyone here play flash games?
<fatbrain> pax: I'm not looking for an easy to use (tho it would be neat) I'm looking for a very secure and wich uPnP support
<luminerd> how do you do so
<milksteak> uh
<milksteak> flash should be in apt
<pax> er this is kubuntu, should've suggested guarddog. try shorewall
<luminerd> well
<luminerd> I have flash
<luminerd> but it doesn't actually work.
<milksteak> hmmm
<luminerd> I can view a flash, and press buttons and such,but if I press my arrow keys nothign happens
<milksteak> in firefox?
<luminerd> Yea
<milksteak> hmmm
<milksteak> well I can say I've had any problems with it
<milksteak> so I can't really help
<milksteak> sorry
<luminerd> ...
<luminerd> you have not had problems?
<luminerd> That's crazy
<milksteak> heh\
<milksteak> not with flash
<milksteak> well
<luminerd> I've installed Linux like 12 times on dif. comps
<milksteak> heh
<luminerd> and every single time flash has not worked.
<milksteak> hmmm
<milksteak> flash works fine for me
<luminerd> wow.
<luminerd> how did you get it?
<milksteak> apart from when i first installed it
<milksteak> didn't have all the fonts
<pax> flash games like what?
<milksteak> couldn't see text
<milksteak> fine now
<luminerd> pax, anything that uses the arrow keys
<milksteak> hmmm
<milksteak> luminerd, link me to the game you're trying to play
<luminerd> milksteak, http://newgrounds.com/portal/view/257289 but it won't work on any
<luminerd> let me know if that has sound too, if it does my sound is also b0rked
<pax> good games, thanks for the link, plays fine here
<luminerd> crap.
<milksteak> bleh
<luminerd> pax, how did you fix it?
<milksteak> not even loading for me
<milksteak> but I'm guessing it's just my shitty connection
<pax> luminerd: I didn't fix anything, did you check the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayerStandalone
<luminerd> CRAP.
<luminerd> ok thanks :(
<pax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<luminerd> my flash player's b0rked and it always has been on EVERY linux I've ever installed.  It just doesn't make any sense that no one else has that problem.
<pax> luminerd: how did you install flash?
<luminerd> pax, apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<luminerd> pax, so you did a wine?
<pax>     apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wilhelm> voila
<pax> no, no wine involved, check the bottom of the page or simply https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and scroll down to Macromedia Flash
<luminerd> will that work for mozilla?
<luminerd> firefox that is?
<luminerd> pax, will I have to ln something somewhere?
<pax> luminerd: did you sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<luminerd> pax, yea, it's runnin
<luminerd> done
<pax> restart firefox and check if you can run that game
<luminerd> Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...done.
<luminerd> is that right?
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> SWEET
<luminerd> sound works
<luminerd> GAME WORKS!
<luminerd> yea!
<luminerd> thankn you!
<pax> np
<milksteak> hmmm
<luminerd> dang
<milksteak> no work for me
<milksteak> well
<milksteak> sound
<luminerd> cursor still must be on the flash
<milksteak> but arrow keys do nothing
<luminerd> but better than nothin
<derelm> in kubuntus kde shutdown dialog one can choose which os to boot next time (grub config). is that a standard kde feature, that should work right out of the box on any distro or is that a kubuntu extension? can anyone tell me?
<beford> http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/images/kde4-02.png
<pussfeller> gstreamer0.8-faad: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21)
<pussfeller> what does that mean
<beford> you need to install libc6 too
<pussfeller> what is that
<beford> a librarie
<pussfeller> but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<pussfeller> and it says its uptodate
<beford> well
<beford> install it
<beford> apt-get install libc6
<jeffbrown> is there a package update applet type thing that will check periodically to see if any installed packages are out of date?
<pax> yes, sudo update-manager
<pl_ice> hi, anyone can help me with my route tables?
<orkid> Hi, does anyone have an idea why kcm won't connect to DCOPserver? It tells me that Authentication failed... It then goes into the dialog that I called up in the first place (Adjust Date & Time) but any time zone changes are not permanent. Any ideas?
<troy> does there exist an installable developer version of breezy? or is apt the way to test things out?
<pax> troy: ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-2/breezy-live-i386.iso
<troy> don't want the live disk, want the install - but thanks :)
<troy> I need a kernel newer than that in hoary in order to install to my SATA disk - so I'll install breezy, and fool around with it
<pax> ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-2/breezy-install-i386.iso
<troy> what's the difference between colony-2 and the daily builds?
<torz> hmmm just installed VLC and the fullscreen mode is bung. All it does is maximize the window from what I can see. Any suggestions?
<HgaaAFK> who knows how to hack..?
<torz> you mean lame things like buffer overflows?
<HgaaAFK> get into someones sytem..
<torz> its gay, dont even bother looking into things like that.
<HgaaAFK> nooo
<pussfeller> which package has mysql_cxonfig
<pussfeller> mysql_config
<UyCaRumBa> :O
<mijndert> :O
<mijndert> hi
-hifriend:#kubuntu- lol g, join #bantown and get banned u fuqn JEWS [SOLLOG KNEW BANTOWN WOULD WIN] . #kubuntu SUCKS
<CyberMad> hi, does kubuntu support dreamweavers crossoffice?
<CyberMad> from www.dreamweavers.com
<PieD> dreamweavers crossoffice ?
<CyberMad> yes..
<CyberMad> a commercial version of wine
<Bubbling_Zombie> i think crossover is kind of universal
<PieD> I know codeweavers crossoffice
<PieD> but not dreamweavers crossoffice
<[Surge] > :)
<CyberMad> yes, but i just want to know if crossoffice already run very well on kubuntu
<PieD> it'll work
<CyberMad> codeweavers ;(
<CyberMad> i mean that
<PieD> if you have said crossoffice only, I'd have answered immediately
<CyberMad> hahaha... sorry d00d
<PieD> but that's insulting for codeweavers to tell they are "dreamweavers"
<PieD> dreamweavers doesn't support opensource !
<CyberMad> get accidently exchanged with macromedia :((
<CyberMad> lol
<CyberMad> once more question, does kubuntu support NAT, i want to make an internet sharing for some pc
<hussam> anybody's used Knetstats?
<PieD> CyberMad: without any problem off course !
<[Surge] > Yeah NAT is no problem on any linux distro
<[Surge] > Although personally I recommend a separate firewall running something like IPCop or Smoothwall
<[Surge] > Aimed at that sort of task and easy to setup
<CyberMad> hehe.. thanks2 i'm newbie in linux :) i would use linux as my main os and windows just for backup
<PieD> windows for backup ???
<CyberMad> sorry wrong english lang :(
<PieD> you mean saving datas ?
<CyberMad> i'm working on visual studio .net
<PieD> :/
<[Surge] > Hissss ...
<PieD> (I hate .net)
<CyberMad> i read from crossoffice forum and not support it
<PieD> you can still use qemu (with its kernel module for speed)
<CyberMad> :( yeah.. just my job demand
<PieD> you install win2000 in qemu, then visual studio in win2000 in qemu
<CyberMad> what is qemu, is it like vmware?
<PieD> but that may be a bit slow (one of my friend is going to test that shortly)
<PieD> like vmware, but different :)
<[Surge] > CyberMad: Yes
<PieD> vmware is a virtualiser (is that the right word ?)
<PieD> while qemu is an emulator
<CyberMad> i will try it.. :)
<PieD> qemu is able to emulate PPC systems on x86 systems
<[Surge] > qemu is OpenSource as far as I know. VMWare is proprietry.
<PieD> while vmware is only able to emulate x86 on x86
<CyberMad> PieD wow...
<CyberMad> ^^
<PieD> qemu supports 4 architectures
<PieD> (sparc, arm, ppc and x86)
<PieD> sorry : 5 (I forgot x86_64)
* CyberMad waiting kubuntu iso finished download
<CyberMad> what is the site anyway? (qemu)..
<PieD> fabrice.bellart.free.fr
<CyberMad> thanks..
<PieD> no
<PieD> my memory is wrong
<PieD> http://fabrice.bellart.free.fr
<PieD> bellarD and not bellarT
<CyberMad> nice help in this community :)
<[Surge] > Smart Frenchmen
<CyberMad> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<CyberMad> hmm.. so i think i don't need crossoffice? because all windows apps can run smoothly on qemu, right?
<PieD> not as smoothly as with crossoffice
<PieD> but crossoffice uses the opensource project wine !
<PieD> ho, I forgot : .net is available under linux through mono
<CyberMad> what is mono? sorry many question -_-
<PieD> and the mono folks are working on a development environment
<PieD> mono is a .net implementation for linux :)
<PieD> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<PieD> and http://www.monodevelop.com/
<PieD> but I think .net is bad (while Java is great)
<PieD> (but still not as great as python :)
<CyberMad> ok
<CyberMad> :D
<CyberMad> thanks PieD for ur valuable information
<[Surge] > I still haven't figured out what .net or mono are all about.  Have yet to see an app that uses it,
<PieD> mono is only a .net implementation
<PieD> microsoft calls his implementation .net
<JakubS_> [Surge] : see some gnome apps,  all their devs drool over .net and mono
<PieD> .net provides a class library
<CyberMad> so do i, but at least for me this is make me sure that linux is the best choice
<PieD> and a kind of language abstraction layer
<PieD> so every language will be compiled to a sort of bytecode
<PieD> and thanks to that bytecode, a python.net program is able to use a VB.net class
<PieD> but what I don't like with .net is that every language is downgraded to a kind of common capabilities
<PieD> personally, I think every language needs its own classes to reflect the language capabilities
<CyberMad> PieD do you how to programming PocketPC apps in linux?
<PieD> I don't know
<PieD> pocketpc is causing troubles under linux :/
<CyberMad> PieD do you mean the Active Sync?
<PieD> undocumented protocol
<PieD> yes
<PieD> activesync is a proprietary and undocumented protocol from microsoft
<CyberMad> my friend already do the activesycn with PocketPC on linux
<CyberMad> www.bigwisu.com
<PieD> ?
<PieD> my friends were not able to do that 
<CyberMad> he can sync his PocketPC contacts with ximian
<CyberMad> but not for installing apps hehe
<PieD> "Koneksi dan sinkronisasi sebuah Pocket PC dengan Desktop Linux"
<PieD> What language is it ??
<PieD> CyberMad: that's what I said : it's not full featured under linux
<PieD> if you know the activesync protocol, then help projects implementing it under linux !
<CyberMad> indonesia
<CyberMad> hehe.. just if...
<CyberMad> :)
<PieD> or something easier to do : implement usb support in qemu :)
<[Surge] > Sheesh ... kubuntu's default install doesn't include cvs? Definately catered towards noobs.  :)
<seaLne> [Surge] : well you can't fit everything on 1 cd :)
<seaLne> its on the dvd version
<_frank> i would like to create a local mirror of the universe component (i will be away from any broadband for some time). which parts of the repository do i have to mirror?
<luminerd_> What is, in your opinion, the BEST CPU you can buy?  What's the best make?  For fastness, that is, not a server, but a personal computer...the fastest you can get?
<buz> athlon64 x2 4800
<buz> costs like 1000$ though
<buz> it's stupid to buy that really
<luminerd_> buz, I see...
<luminerd_> buz, ok, what barebone system can I get (no case just parts) for $500?  Emphasis on processor and ram?
<buz> amd athlon64 3000+ with board and ram
<buz> nothing fancy
<buz> but more than good enough for most everythig
<Cool^19m> i installed the server version of Kubuntu ie without KDE etc etc....now i'm trying to install X.....any guide as to how?....i managed to get to the X core files..in fact X does start...but i get errors saying there is no Xsession
<seaLne> try installing kubuntu-desktop to get all the X and KDE stuff
<jpatrick> he doesn't want KDE
<Cool^19m> isnt that: sudo apt-get install kdesktop?
<jpatrick> no
<Cool^19m> the packages do get installed....yet i need X ;)
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cool^19m> i'd rather not have KDE though
<jpatrick> well then what?
<Cool^19m> i need X alone for now
<buz> apt-get install xorg?
<Cool^19m> buz: not sure if that will work....do i need to dpkg some stuff?
<jpatrick> no :-/
<buz> no idea
<buz> i'd get kubuntu-desktop ;)
<buz> doesnt really hurt
<buz> takes some space but that's about it
<Cool^19m> buz: but i dont want all the extra little proggies with KDE
<Cool^19m> :)
<jpatrick> then remove them later
<Cool^19m> i'm trying to do that in reverse lol :D
<buz> get linux from scratch
<buz> or slackware
<Cool^19m> no no :)
<Cool^19m> i love ubuntu :D
<Cool^19m> i just want to learn a little more rather than just go the easy way and install the default desktop
<Cool^19m> for once i'm starting to like the console
<Cool^19m> btw....m ynick
<Cool^19m> *my nick
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u mite recognize me now :D
<jpatrick> oh wahey
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<jpatrick> :p
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i should try kubuntu-desktop then?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and remove stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> okiees
<LuNaTiK^GuY> as long as it works
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want it to be as LEAN and CLEAN as possible
<seaLne> probably simplest but overkill if you don't actually want it all
<buz> i wouldnt use kubuntu then
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i love KDE as a window manager
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just dont like most of the little proggies that come with it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want it to be that : One media player, one burner, one browser thingy
<LuNaTiK^GuY> etc etc
<seaLne> you might get away with installing "kde"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo apt-get install kde?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that it?
<seaLne> yeah
<dsmink> ?
<seaLne> read what its going to install should be a lot less than kubuntu-desktop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and will it find X as a dependancy?
<seaLne> should
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> exactly wot i wanted :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll go try it out :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks a lot guys
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and GALS
<LuNaTiK^GuY> coz last time i got BITTEN for being so masculine ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cyaa
* nikkia yawns
<Aapzak> goodday people
<hussam> will Kubuntu ever get a bootsplash like other distros?
<seaLne> hussam: there is talk about it
<[Surge] > I prefer text. I can see what's happening but I suppose it means nothing to Windows users anyway
<lovelypenguin> I'm making a symlink /dev/modem to point to a tty in /dev and it works until I reboot and the modem link to a tty is gone. I've tried placing it there with sudo and changing to the root user, neither survives reboot. Why not?
<hussam> [Surge] : a boot splash will still enable you to press a key to see the text.
<nikkia> woohoo, Quake 3 source code to be release RSN
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: thats because modern distros don't use a static /dev
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: best advice, is to read up on writing udev rules, and create a rule that produces a symlink for your modem
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: /dev on most modern distros is actually a tiny ramdisk, and hotplug+udev produce all the device nodes as they are created by the kernel
<lovelypenguin> nikkia: thank you for kind advice, sounds like it not a simple solution then, no step by step simple process? if modern distro why then is it more complicated requiring reading? before I could sudo and ln -s /dev/modem /dev/ttywhatever
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: its not 'simple' but its not hideously complicated
<lovelypenguin> nikkia: thank you for kind information
<lovelypenguin> nikkia: ah ha I see now
<lovelypenguin> nikkia: thank you I be looking for answer in instruction manuals then
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: the reasoning is, to produce a static /dev directory that matches *all* supported hardware results in a /dev that has thousands upon thousands of dev nodes
<nikkia> by using udev+hotplug, only the device nodes relevant to your system are created
<lovelypenguin> so this is new in 2.6 kernels?
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: pretty much, yes
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: it replaces devfs
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: i don't have a modem rule, but here's my /dev/cdrw rule to give you an idea:
<nikkia> BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdd", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="cdrw cdroms/cdrom%n"
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: and a more complex example that shows why this system is great:
<nikkia> BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}=="iPod*", KERNEL="sd?2", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="ipod"
<lovelypenguin> wow
<lovelypenguin> that sound pretty much better than old way of /dev
<nikkia> (which automatically generates a /dev/ipod  node that points to the second partition on whichever scsi device represents my ipod
<lovelypenguin> so I have been placing symlinks on a ramdisk then? why did I not think of this 
<lovelypenguin> I laugh now at this
<lovelypenguin> and thank you for kind advice
<nikkia> so if i plug my ipod in then boot, the ipod is /dev/sda*, so /dev/ipod points to /dev/sda2, but if i unplug it, and boot, then my memory card reader gets sda, and the ipod will be sdb2, but that rule ensures that /dev/ipod points to /dev/sdb2 in that situation
<lovelypenguin> I was doing it dumb old way I see now
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: it really is a more flexible situation with udev, but as you can see, it requires a little bit more work...
<lovelypenguin> yes but it sound like it worth the trouble
<nikkia> lovelypenguin: for a modem, its going to be easy, just something like "KERNEL="ttyS0"  SYMLINK+="modem"
<lovelypenguin> wow I thank you for this help and your wonderful examples, you help a lot very kind!!
<lovelypenguin> i now know not to attempt symlinks in /dev in new distros
<lovelypenguin> nikkia: be sure that I thank you now for this help
* buz finds it unbelievable that he has to set a shortcut to find file in konqi
<nikkia> working on a freaking saturday is evil :(
<granden> Is it possible to install kubuntu and get rid of the visual login manager and kde and use fluxbox?
<jpatrick> Any way I can make Monday start the week in Kontact?
<[Surge] > Why would you want to do that? That's like having a special calendar.
<Timmmm> Hi, what is the default root password in (k)ubunutu? It never asked me for it in the install...
<Poromies> well, you dont have root enabled as default
<Poromies> use sudo to do root commands
<jpatrick> [Surge] : Because I want it like that :p
<Poromies> i.e. if you would like to mount all drives as a root, type "sudo mount -a" in the terminal, and it will ask for your password and then execute the command with as root
<Timmmm> Ah.. nm - kynaptic was asking for my root password. Worked with my normal user password though... Someone should change the prompt :-)
<Poromies> yea
<[Surge] > Timmmm: kynaptic only needs the user password of the user you created when you installed. It runs with sudo
<[Surge] > But it caught me off guard too.
<[Surge] > I am accustomed to Mandrake urpmi asking for root password
<nikkia> jpatrick: i think you need to set your locale to a locale that has monday as the start of the week
<nikkia> actually, no, you should be able to change it in kcontrol without changing locale
<nikkia> jpatrick: its in Regional & Accessibility/Country/Region & Language/Time & Dates
<nikkia> and indeed, that changes the week layout in kontact
<erb> hello
<Poromies> anyone know when the 64bit KDE 3.4.2 will be coming to repos?
<Poromies> been waiting for a while now :/
<_tobias> how can i select one sound-device as the standard sound-device? amarok plays on my onboard-sound and vlc plays on my 5.1 pci card... at least i wont both applications to play only on one card... any chance to get a hint where to change such settings?
<Poromies> search ubuntu forums and wiki, i think i've seen something about that there
<jpatrick> Thanks nikkia
<nikkia> np
<nxv_> hi, i did an update upgrade recently and now kopete doesn't connect anymore, has anybody else this problem?
<jpatrick> wb
<Timmmm> Hi, kmail *keeps* asking me if I want it to store my password. Everytime I close it (or kontact) it asks "Kwallet is not available (it is really) Do you want kmail to store your password in an insecure format...." and no matter what I do, the next time I close kmail it asks me again! Argh. 
<Timmmm> Also, storing anything on IMAP servers doesn't work, and kontact messes up weirdly if kmail asks you for your password (you have to close the password window, and then it reappears and the second time you can actually type in it).
<Festnetz> Hi! I added a new user with "adduser". But the new user has not got sound. Why?
<thoreauputic> Festnetz: because you need to add the new user to the "audio" group
<thoreauputic> Festnetz: and probably a bunch of other groups as well
<thoreauputic> for other stuff
<Festnetz> How to add the new user to the audio-group?
<Festnetz> How to do this?
* apokryphos finds it hard not to recommend this link: http://wickedways.org/articles/linuxworld2005/
<Festnetz> I there a better way to add a new user?
<apokryphos> Oh, it hurts.
<Festnetz> Is
<thoreauputic> sudo adduser newuser audio
<Festnetz> Of wich groups should the new user be a member, too?
<thoreauputic> Festnetz: compare with the groups the ol user is in (except admin which is for sudoers only)
<thoreauputic> s/ol/old
<thoreauputic> note that the new user must logout/in for the chabges to take effect
<thoreauputic> bah s/chabges/changes
<iZi> now this was rather nice
<nikkia> Festnetz: i find kuser is quite nice for adding/changing users/groups
<cazon> help me!
<cazon> hello?
<Raptoid> selam
<apokryphos> cazon: no-one can help without knowing the problem
<cazon> I already install kubuntu but starts in shell session, do not start the graphic session (by the way is the first time I've install linux)
<apokryphos> cazon: after you've entered your username/pass, if you try hitting "startx" what does it say?
<uniq_> nikkia: yes, now i am.
<nikkia> uniq, good grief :p
<nikkia> uniq:can you do me a quick favour, and try hitting my IPv6 address with ssh with some ficticious username 3-4 times ?
<uniq> sure.
<nikkia> i want to see if my ssh blocking script works
<cazon> appears some lines with "Warning: font renderer" then could not init font path element unix/:7100
<uniq> nikkia: Password:
<nikkia> uniq, try now :P
<jesusfish> crimsun: would you happen to have a beta3 deb for amaroK?  I know you posted beta2
<cazon> [apokryphos]  "Could not start ksmserver, check your installation" (i don't know what to do) i'm new in linux
<jesusfish> or anyone else know of an amaroK 1.3-beta3 deb for Hoary?
<apokryphos> hm
<nikkia> uniq, the script should have blacklisted you via iptables by now, so it should just hang trying to connect
<uniq> Password: :)
<jpatrick> cazon: I would think reinstalling would be a good idea
<nikkia> uniq, hmmm
<uniq> retrying with new username.
<cazon> :(
<nikkia> uniq, oh, i think i see why :/
<nikkia> ip6tables is writing the interface wrong
<apokryphos> cazon: do you have an nvidia card?
<nikkia> uniq, try connecting NOW :)
<cazon> mmm.. noup
<nikkia> uniq: it was writing the rules for eth0, but of course, with ipv6 you don't come from eth0, you come from a tunnel device
<apokryphos> cazon: ATI?
<cazon> I install kubuntu in my laptop (toshiba satellite) intel graphics (integrated)
<nikkia> uniq: yeah, its dropped 11 packets from you now :)
<uniq> no Password: yet..
<nikkia> uniq, yeah, its dropping packets now
* uniq hits ctrl+c
<nikkia> 3   236 DROP       tcp      *      *       3ffe:80ee:31fe::33/128  ::/0               tcp dpt:22
<apokryphos> cazon: I could only speculate on the problem; if you don't get a response from anyone in here, you might wanna try #ubuntu -- probably better for non-kde related issues
<uniq> cazon: is this hoary? 
<cazon> ah?
<apokryphos> cazon: what does cat /etc/issue give?
<cazon> i will install again and if I had another problem then i return here
<apokryphos> cazon: wait, you might not need to :). What does that command give?
<cazon> hehe
<cazon> hehehe it's done... the installation it's running
<_stef> hello world :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<thoreauputic> bash: hello world - command not found 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<_stef> hahaha
<_stef> Im going to a party tonight
<thoreauputic> _stef: time to recompile ;-)
<_stef> Is someone else located in germany?
<_stef> thoreauputic: But not all the day ;-)
<_stef> ohh yeah Im going now to buy 2 bottles wine and than up to the party with alot of punks. some punks here?
<_stef> or punkrockers?
<_stef> Okay, party on!!!! ;-) 
* thoreauputic breaks out the chmapagne for _stef 
<thoreauputic> heh - I drank too much of it before typing...
<thoreauputic> s/chmapagne/champagne
<_stef> super
<thoreauputic> wow htat'sh g0od chmpange !
<thoreauputic> <hic>
<_stef> thoreauputic: where are you located? COme , we go together to great party evening!
<thoreauputic> _stef: you get to pay the 'plane fare ;) Australia ;)
<_stef> ups.. no money! :-( .. hmmm its not so far, or only 12h, or? If you go now you can here to the morning party ;-)
<buz> more like 20h flight
<_stef> what? ups
<buz> and since you will have stop over, i doubt its doable in less than 24h
<thoreauputic> _stef: My swimming isn't as good as it used to be.... could take a while to get there ;-)
<troy> hey, if I have a breezy cd in one drive and a hoary disk in another, can I boot from the breezy kernel and use the hoary disk as root?
<_stef> thoreauputic: hmmm do you have other important things to do?
<thoreauputic> _stef: well, sleeping comes to mind :)
<_stef> okay, may we see us again. I have also to move, bye :-)
<_stef> tomorrow?
<thoreauputic> _stef: enjoy the party !
<_stef> yeahhhhn Iwill do that!!!, good luck to all and a good sleep for you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<apokryphos> Gonna try out Alpha ;-). bbl
<nikkia> poor apok
<Tm_T> uh
<nikkia> someone should have told him before he broke his connection, that his ISP's DNS servers aren't working :P
<Tm_T> nikkia: :p
<nikkia> actually, they seem to be working again, now
<Tm_T> damn :(
<jake1> has anyone here seeing the movie Godsend?
<Tm_T> nope
<Rogue_Jedi_X> !list cinelerra
<ubotu> Rogue_Jedi_X: Bugger all, i dunno
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dang
<jpatrick> what is it?
<aGNUstic> Hello everyone
<jpatrick> hi
<Tm_T> killkilldiedie
<Tm_T> I mean, hello
<aGNUstic> Do I need to ignore Tim T or is he only joking.
<aGNUstic> This is my first time in the #Kibuntu chat rrom.
<aGNUstic> Kubuntu
<jpatrick> he's only joking
<jpatrick> o.O I think
<aGNUstic> k
<aGNUstic> ty
* nvidhive waves
<nvidhive> this may be a dumb question
<nvidhive> but where is the update manager that the regular install of kubuntu has?
<nvidhive> I don't mean the package manager either
<nvidhive> eeer.. I mean the regular install of ubuntu.. not kubuntu
<jpatrick> I don't think it has one
<jpatrick> ah ubuntu
<nvidhive> jpatrick: you know what I am referring to?
<jpatrick> yes
<nvidhive> so it is not in kubuntu?
<nvidhive> how do I update like I would normally in ubuntu
<nvidhive> sorry to seem so dense
<aGNUstic> Does Kubuntu use apt-get?
<jpatrick> aGNUstic: yes
<nvidhive> because if I am not mistaken.. a bunch of updates for ubuntu were out yesterday
<jpatrick> :-/
<nvidhive> uh-oh.. I am getting the whck-face...
* nvidhive cringes
<aGNUstic> jpatrick: ty. It may be a stupid question. I am a Slackware-KDE user. I dwiddled around with Ubuntu a while back. I am downloading all the Kubuntu/Ubuntu Live/Install CD images. I knew Ubuntu was Debian-based but I wasn't sure how it was wired for updates. 
<jpatrick> repositories
<aGNUstic> Straight from the Debian repositories or from the Ubuntu ones.
<jpatrick> Ubuntu
<aGNUstic> ty
<jpatrick> Debian ones might break your system
<aGNUstic> Heh
<aGNUstic> An image of sticking a Porche engine into a Volkwagen just came to my mind.
<aGNUstic> Are there any Kubuntu users using this distro in a production environment?
<buz> as desktop yes
<aGNUstic> :-)
<nvidhive> I am attempting to
<nvidhive> trying to get wireless working atm
<nvidhive> however.. it seems like updates may be easier to manage if I just install ubuntu and then add kde..
<nvidhive> I am searching forums atm
<nvidhive> any suggests?
<nvidhive> although I must say.. kudos to the project devs... kubuntu is teh sweetness
<nvidhive> ok..
* nvidhive giggles
<nvidhive> I am about to prepare for a suicide leeming test
<nvidhive> I will use kynaptics to add the update gnome update manager and notifier
<nvidhive> wish me luck
* nvidhive edges towards the cliffs
<nvidhive> ._.
<nvidhive> .-.
<jpatrick> _
<nvidhive> is this a bad idea?
<nvidhive> cuz I already pushed the button that says do not press
<nvidhive> :D
<jpatrick> cross your fingers
<nvidhive> I just figured the update manager would point to the same repositories.. and then I should pick carefully what to apply
* nvidhive crosses his paw-toes
<nvidhive> meh
<nvidhive> well it doesn't crash the system that way.. but it doesn't werk
<nvidhive> so test succesfully lemming safe
<nvidhive> :)
* nvidhive claps
<nvidhive> oh its trying to run gksudo!
<nvidhive> duh!
<nvidhive> :(
* nvidhive smacks himself
<der__oschni> hihoo
<nvidhive> oooga!
<nvidhive> yuss!
<nvidhive> hey... uh who was it
<nvidhive> ?
<nvidhive> aGNUstic: you can get the Update Manager to werk I think
<nvidhive> but you have to run it manually as root
<nvidhive> although I think I will use apt-get and use the repositories.. i just wanted a comprehensive list of what needed to be updated
<nvidhive> I don't know if this helps
* nvidhive wanders off to push more dangerous buttons
<EasterSunshine> hey, where is the option the decrease the horizontal spacing between icons in konqueror, as well as the rest of kde?
<_ubuntu> ddd
<_neil> hi
<_neil> i'm trying to add a printer using kubuntu, but apparently cups access by http don't work...
<_neil> so i also tried "settings:/Peripherals/" in konqueror
<_neil> then "printers" but the program die when i try to Add a printer
<_neil> (on ppc kubuntu 5.04)
<_neil> (freeze not die)
<_neil> oh, now it seems to work sorry (after xxxx trials)
<jpatrick> try: print:/
<person> is there a way to automatically set up internet in kubuntu instead of entering all the ip adresses and host names and such
<person> its alreayd installed
<person> btw
<jpatrick> dchp
<person> whats taht
<jpatrick> It automatically detects the network
<person> what does it stand for?
<jpatrick> look it up on: www,wikipedia.org
<jpatrick> www.wikipedia.org
<person> k
<person> it didnt work when it ried it during installation though
<jpatrick> You have to have it set up first
<person> oh
<jpatrick> I don't know how to set it up tho
<person> dont u have to set it up on the server
<jpatrick> no idea
<person> hmm
<person> is taht the onyl way?
<jpatrick> i prefer to put the numbers in
<jpatrick> keeps other people out
<person> i dotn no where ot get them thoguh
<person> so kubuntu cant autodetect all the numbers?
<person> my mac and pc do taht and mandrake did that whn i had it
<person> hmmmmm
<person> o well
<person> tahnks anyway
<jpatrick> :-/
<luminousnerd> Hello?
<luminousnerd> Anyone around here use mondo?
<slow-motion> when i had kubuntu installed the first time, then it shows me the first picture from a video when i leave the mouse longer on the file. after an update that was lost. how can i get it back?
<slow-motion> i tried many options in the konqueror konfiguration menu but nothing helps
<Vectrox> after what update, did you upgrade to KDE 3.4.2 ?
<loren> Q: Where's the file located that cyou add your domain name to
<luminousnerd> Okay, well, what I want to do is completely duplicate the system I'm on now to 19 others.  I will do this with CD-Rs.  How can I make a bootable CD with all of my computer data, that I can just stick on a currently Windows machine and write exactly what I have?
<loadquo> luminous: Don't know exactly, but I would start by modifying a live-cd and learning more about the dd command 
<slow-motion> <Vectrox> after what update, did you upgrade to KDE 3.4.2 ? < no, some upgrade after the installation. i dont remember to what version. but i lost the kubuntu theme and the thing with the videos with that update
<slow-motion> at the moment i run KDE 3.4.2
<slow-motion> still without the kubuntu theme and the video thing
<Vectrox> slow-motion: So you did upgrade to KDE 3.4.2.. Are you using Breezy or Hoary ?
<slow-motion> hoary
<slow-motion> i had the thing already lost before 3.4.2
<Vectrox> pretty strange that the picture with the videos just dissapeard..
<Vectrox> oo
<Vectrox> So even before the upgrade youve lost that ?
<loadquo> I asked this over at debian mentors but didn't get a response, so I thought I would try here: I am making an application with something I want to install in /etc/ in a .deb file and under /usr/local/etc in my normal tar.gz of the source. Is there a standard way of doing this in an automake project?
<slow-motion> it was this preview popup. with pictures it still works, but with videos never
<slow-motion> <Vectrox> So even before the upgrade youve lost that ? < yes. i remember that it was a very common update at this time and everyone was complaining about loosing the kubuntu theme with it
<Vectrox> from which source did you upgrade ?
<slow-motion> i really dont know
<slow-motion> it was an update
<slow-motion> long ago
<slow-motion> (in a galaxy far away...if youz want)
<Vectrox> pretty strange.. you should contact ubuntuforums.org and ask that issue there..
<Vectrox> maybe that will help
<slow-motion> i only remember i lost the kubuntu theme and the video preview picture.
<slow-motion> ok thanks anyway Vectrox 
<luminousnerd> cdrecord --scanbus isn't workign that's my problem!
<ms12> anyone using enlightenment
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nope. Waiting for a stable D17 release
<luminousnerd> I use on my slack box.
<ms12> how stable is it lumin and how you rate your experience with it
<ms12> i am using D16 now and am thinking of making the switch
<luminousnerd> ms12, I LOVE it, it rocks, and I've only had it crash once in about 3 months
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoops, missed an R. DR17
<luminousnerd> ms12, it's not super-unstable I think it's plenty stable but right now not a lot of graphics options since the standards constantly change with all the development
<luminousnerd> I love it though
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Are there any DR17 repositories out there?
<ms12> luminousnerd i found gnome is better not graphics but resol is DR17 better then DR16 if you used it. I just lobe enlight for it is fast and do not consume much of my cpu
<ms12> Rouge yes
<luminousnerd> http://pastebin.com/336162
<luminousnerd> that's my error
<ms12> let me send it to you
<luminousnerd> oh
<luminousnerd> ms12, sry wrong room lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'd appreciate that, ms12 
<ms12> no prob
<luminousnerd> ms12, I never used E16 for longer than a glance.  E17 is completely recoded though, I know that
<ms12> #deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary/
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks, ms12
<ms12> read this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&page=1&pp=10&highlight=enlightenment+16
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Reading...
<luminousnerd> crap
<ms12> ur welcomed
<ms12> thanx luminousnerd
<luminousnerd> this really sucks
<luminousnerd> np
<ms12> take care guys
<ms12> and thanks for the help got to go now
<Tm_Balor> yaee
<slow-motion> bbl
<Rogue_Jedi_X> E17. Woo! Can't wait
<Tm_lag> err
<Tm_lag> what's newest kernel version to hoary
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I have 2.6.10-5
<Tm_lag> same here
<Rogue_Jedi_X> We're probably up to date then
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Considering I upgraded all packages yesterday
<Tm_lag> well, I also have 2.6.11-7
<luminousnerd> WTF
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Where?
<luminousnerd> why did you slaughter cdrecord?!!!?!?!
<Tm_lag> and 2.6.12-1 from breezy and it's not good in hoary as you can imagine
<Tm_lag> lumi because I can
<luminousnerd> what's up with the ubuntu crap version of cdrecord?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm steering clear of breezy for now
<Tm_lag> rogue in universe I think
<luminousnerd> I JUST SIMPLY WANT TO RUN ONE SIMPLE COMMAND!
<Tm_lag> hoh
<luminousnerd> cdrecord -scanbus how frickin simple can it get
<Tm_lag> =)
<nik> is there any sort of software packages availabel for kubuntu?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nik: Tons
<nik> whre can i find them
<Tm_lag> too much
<pa> hi!!! could u help me please? i dont now, how i can install the *.rmp.bin file
<Tm_lag> ;)
<Tm_lag> pa
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tm_lag: I'd tell you if I have such a kernel package in synaptic, but it's downloading stuff right now
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nik: Run synaptic or kynaptic
<Verwilst> i tried 2.6.11
<Verwilst> froze my system constantly
<Tm_lag> =)
<Verwilst> hopefully 6.12 fixed that ;)
<pa> please!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Verwilst: Do you dare find out? ;)
<Tm_lag> pa  think if it's bin, just run it
<nik> whre is synaptic?
<Tm_lag> +I
<nik> is it a program taht comes wiht it or sumthin?
<pa> Tm_lag, no, its runin with kate
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nik: Kicker -> System -> Package Manager (kynaptic)
<Tm_lag> pa you ave to make it to executable
<nik> ooh
<nik> thanks man
<Verwilst> Rogue_Jedi_X: it's my workstation at work :p
<pa> _how_
<Verwilst> i might try it on tuesday :p
<Tm_lag> nik check topic, there's faq ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Verwilst: Be sure to report...if you can *queues maniacal laughter*
<Tm_lag> pa in konqi: rightclick file -> properties -> figure it out ;)
<pa> thanx, i try now
<luminousnerd> http://phazeman.mail333.com/Mondo_Rescue_CD_HOWTO.htm how can I accomplish this?  ubuntu ruined cdrecord
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Or chmod +x [filename] 
<Tm_lag> Verwilst: hmm, breezy package or wat?
<nik> are there any desriptions for the software in kynaptic or do i have to google them all
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, kynaptic sucks in that category
<Tm_lag> :p
<loadquo> You can mouseover to get a short description
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nik: Choose synaptic in kynaptic and download that
<Tm_lag> apt<3
<nik> k lol
<nik> what category is taht under
<luminousnerd> !!
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<ubotu> it has been said that ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Verwilst> Rogue_Jedi_X: will do
<luminousnerd> help me!
<luminousnerd> please
<Verwilst> Tm_lag: yhez
<Verwilst> well
<Verwilst> no
<Verwilst> hoary i guess?
<Verwilst> dunnow :p
<Tm_lag> oh
<Rogue_Jedi_X> brb, Switching to E17 and hoping I live
<Tm_lag> just if I have net connection in my ubuntu pc
<Tm_lag> bah, all this lag is killing me, I'm off
<Tm_lag> see ya kids o/
<luminousnerd> _please_ HELP ME!  I'm desperate
* luminousnerd is desperate
<pa> Tm_lag, write "save changes not possible"
<pa> or so
<nik> i cant seem to find synaptoc in kynaptic
<luminousnerd> http://phazeman.mail333.com/Mondo_Rescue_CD_HOWTO.htm  how would I do this with ubuntu's very lame clone of cdrecord?
<nik> synaptic*
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nik: Uncomment the line that has the word universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nik> huh?
<nik> oh
<pa> can some1 help me?
<luminousnerd> PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jpatrick> with what?
<pa> my *.bin file wont install
<jpatrick> hmm..
<pa> is not executable
<uniq> pa: what is it you're trying to install? 
<pa> java runtime environment
<pa> uniq, can u help me?
<Tm_Balor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/
<Tm_Balor> =)
<uniq> pa, i can give you a link to information on how to install java the 'kubuntu-way'.
<Tm_Balor> linux-686 (2.6.10-7)
<pa> uniqits very nice!!!
<uniq> pa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Tm_Balor> so looks like no 12 yet
<Tm_Balor> but off ->
<Rogue_Jedi_X> This E17 is gonna take some getting used to...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I cant even find where to change my keyboard layout
<PieD> KDE is better
<pa> uniq, thank u
<Rogue_Jedi_X> PieD: Seem so. Still, I like to experiment
<PieD> I don't know how to experiment with innovation-free softwares
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I like to explore, then
<uniq> oh my god.. the security alarm almost scared me to death. that sound is very.. noisy.
<jpatrick> :o
<Rogue_Jedi_X> This blows. KDE, I'm comin home!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah. Home.
<jpatrick> that fast
<Rogue_Jedi_X> jpatrick: I could log out and go out for some coffee and then come back, if you like ;)
<PieD> Rogue_Jedi_X: if I understand well what you said, you had the same reaction as me :)
<PieD> When I first saw E17, I said it was nice
<PieD> shadows looked good
<PieD> but when I tested a viewed it more clearly......
<PieD> I hope nobody is showing that to a macos user !
<luminousnerd> PieD, why?
<PieD> that'd be a crime
<PieD> you could kill him
<luminousnerd> why?
<PieD> he would laugh so much that he'd die !
<Rogue_Jedi_X> PieD: It's just too complicated for me right now
<luminousnerd> laugh? why?
<PieD> shadows drawn on the background
<PieD> that's totally stupid
<luminousnerd> ...
<PieD> since years macOS has TRUE shadows
<luminousnerd> uh...
<PieD> shadows creating a nice kind of 3D effect
<luminousnerd> PieD, e17's got true shadows and true transparency
<PieD> like on KDE with composite enabled
<PieD> no
<PieD> it hasn't
<luminousnerd> lol PieD I think you ought to research a little more
<PieD> or it has never been shown
* luminousnerd used to be on the E devel team
<PieD> it has when you enable xcompmgr
<PieD> that's the only way I was told to have it
<pax> kubuntu looks good enough with fake transparency :D
<luminousnerd> fake transparency sux0rs
<PieD> luminousnerd: how do you enable it without a composite manager ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How can transparency be faked?
<luminousnerd> PieD, enable what?
<pax> luminousnerd: http://ninux.net/files/ubuntu.png
<PieD> true shadows and true translucency
<luminousnerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, transparency is almost always faked...
<luminousnerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, it takes a snapshot of your desktop wallpaper & icons and blends with the color of the window
<PieD> funny background
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, cute
<PieD> luminousnerd: like what I saw in E17 when I tested it in march (or april)
<pax> thanks
<luminousnerd> brb
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I wish it had an easily accessible config tool like kcontrol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> All of a sudden I got a qwerty keyboard layout. Yuck.
<pax> kcontrol > regional .. > keyboard layout
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Not in KDE, in E17
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Although, I suppose you're right. I could run it through eterm
<luminousnerd> how do I get rid of grub?
<nik> how do i acess my other harddrive taht has windows on it? it says it wont mount
<pax> luminousnerd: what do you want to use Lilo?
<luminousnerd> nik,  is it nfts or fat32 or?
<luminousnerd> pax, yes
<nik> ntfs
<luminousnerd> pax, I was told it would make this easy
<luminousnerd> nik, I believe it's not possible.
<luminousnerd> nik, linux can only read fat32 and its own
<luminousnerd> don't quote me on it though
<nik> hmm
<nik> mandrake read it
<luminousnerd> oh, well I'm clearly wrong then :P
<nik> lol
<nik> are u trying to use lilo instead?
<luminousnerd> pax, so you know how I get rid of it?
<luminousnerd> yes
<nik> hmm i wanan do taht too
<pax> # liloconfig
<luminousnerd> nik, I know that apt-get install lilo gets it
<luminousnerd> but then you have to get rid of grub
<luminousnerd> pax, no, that won't work
<nik> oh
<nik> hmm
<nik> wait
<luminousnerd> you have to get rid of grub first
<nik> kubuntu shoudl come with a choice
<luminousnerd> indeed
<jpatrick> it does
<nik> really?
<luminousnerd> kubuntu SHOULD do a lot of things...like not entirely slaughter a vital app such as cdrecord
<jpatrick> yeah
<nik> it didnt ask me
<nik> if i wanted lilo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe
<pax> it should ask you questions then run lilo to write the changes to the MBR sudo /sbin/lilo -v
<nik> can u jsut uninstall grub throguh synaptic and install lilo?
<luminousnerd> pax, it can't write it.
<nik> what did it do to ur cdrecord?
<jpatrick> On the install menu it says 'Install Lilo' under 'Install GRUB'
<luminousnerd> nik, it doesn't use cdrecord
<luminousnerd> it uses cdrecord-clone
<nik> well what did it do to taht
<nik> oh
<nik> i see what u mean
<luminousnerd> which is a lame attempt at being better than cdrecord...those devels think they're so 1337 to make a lame app that replaces cdrecord.  -_- n00bs
<nik> lol
<nik> is it possible to only install lilo using the install cd ?
<luminousnerd> /boot/boot.0301 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.
<luminousnerd> Boot sector relocation performed
<nik> i no some distros can do taht
<luminousnerd> I can't reboot or my system most likely won't work.
<nik> o ya
<nik> hmm
<nik> i can try
<nik> and see
<nik> but first someone answer if its possible
<nik> like in mandrake when i boot off the cd it asks to install mandrake or install other stuff liek bootloader
<jpatrick> There should be a HOWTO in the forums
<pax> make a Lilo boot diskette, cd /usr/lib/lilo then make -f Makefile.floppy
<nik> no floppy drive
<jpatrick> :o what?
<nik> lol
<nik> ya...
<nik> anyway...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Floppy drives are soooo 5 minutes ago
<nik> lol
<luminousnerd> Rogue_Jedi_X, more like 10 years...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Or that
<nik> i have a zip drive lol
<PieD> luminousnerd: who has the oldest floppy here ? I've got a 20 years old floppy somewhere :p
<PieD> sorry, wrong date : 18 years only
<nik> drive?
<nik> or discette
<nik> so umm how do i install lilo?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I remember we bought a computer with the 5,25" floppy drive just as 3.5" ones were becoming popular. We were screwed from the beginning
<nik> lol
<pax> you americans are spoiled, some people in other parts of the world still use mainly floppies if they are lucky enough to have them
<nik> hmm
<nik> so how do i install lilo?
<jpatrick> www.ubuntuforums.org
<jpatrick> search
<pax> apt-cache search lilo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Which american are you reffering to, pax?
<pax> all americans are blessed to have all the goodies their country/economy can offer
<nik> kubuntu can read ntfs right?
<pax> why not
<nik>  cuz i cant read my windows drive
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It can read my sister's hard drive, so probably, yeag
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *yeah
<jpatrick> NT
<jpatrick> NTFS is dangerous to write to I think
<luminousnerd> I want to get the settings and every program, the distro, EVERY THING on this pc to the other machines (which are factory installed winblows)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Then again, it's dangerous to use Windows, so what's the harm :)
<nik> i jstu wanan read it thoguh
<nik> i have a dual boot with an ntfs xp and ext3 kubuntu
<nik> i wanan be able to read the xp one
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm stumped there
<nik> well considering the limited knowledge i have of linux i think its less dangerous for me to use windows cuz i dont no what the hell im doiiiiing here
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'll be facing the same problem in a couple of months, though
<nik> wait
<nik> ok it sees taht there is a drive
<nik> btu it wont mount
<nik> whats etc/fstab and etc/mstab?
<pax> nik this is a script by seveas that can mount your ntfs partition and make it accessible by default http://ninux.net/files/fstab
<PieD> nik: that's two configuration files
<pax> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<nik> i have two harddrives so id rather keep them seperate 
<nik> do i have to compile that program link?
<pax> read it, it has instructions for use
<PieD> no no
<nik> the instructions are confuzing me
<pax> nik, save it, name it something then in console type: sudo bash <whatever_you_named_it>
<PieD> I suppose your ntfs partition is the first partition of the harddisk ?
<pax> now you can browse your windowsxp 
#kubuntu 2005-08-19
<nik> i have wo hharddirves
<PieD> ?
<nik> two*
<PieD> ok
<PieD> I understood "no"
<nik> lol
<PieD> where are your windows partitions ?
<nik> watya mean?
<PieD> do you have only one windows partition, which is the first of the first harddrive ?
<PieD> (and so on)
<nik> oh
<nik> lemme check
<pax> PieD: pas besoin de savoir, le scipt cherche la partition et la mount :-)
<nik> its hda2 but the first one is 32 m
<PieD> pax: alors explique lui clairement que c'est un programme qu'il doit enregistrer quelque part...
<pax> PieD: deja fait, je peux pas spoon feed les bebes :c
<PieD> bon je m'en charge
<PieD> nik: the link http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab provides a script
<PieD> save it for instance in your home folder
<PieD> and when you'll launch it, it'll do all the job alone :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nik: wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab ~
<PieD> pax: le script serait mieux en python :p
<nik> what the hell is wrong wiht kate it keeps bouncign but wont open
<nik> its naoying me
<nik> anoying*
<nik> its not working
<jpatrick> what are the default fonts?
<PieD> nik: what happens exactly ?
<nik> whats suposed to happen?
<nik> wait
<nik> ok
<nik> so i copied it into kwrite
<nik> saved it on my desktop
<nik> do i jstu open it?
<PieD> no
<PieD> [00:01:45]  <pax> nik, save it, name it something then in console type: sudo bash <whatever_you_named_it>
<nik> it saved as a shell script
<nik> jstu the name or /home/w/e/
<PieD> so open a console (for instance do alt+f2 => konsole)
<PieD> cd Desktop
<PieD> sudo bash name_of_the_file
<nik> o crap
<nik> desktop has ot be capitalized
<nik> ok
<PieD> (use the tab key to complete automagically the filename)
<PieD> names are case sensitive
<PieD> that's the rule
<nik> btw shoudl i use the first one or the second link 
<nik> there differnt
<nik> but the introdutcion is the same
<PieD> the second link is perhaps better ? (I don't know, I discovered both about 15 minutes ago :)
<nik> #!/bin/bash
<nik> ####################
<nik> # This utility searches for available HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions, creates
<nik> # mount points for them and adds them to /etc/fstab
<nik> # (c)2005 Dennis Kaarsemaker <dennis@ubuntu-nl.org>
<nik> #
<nik> # This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
<PieD> .........
<jpatrick> rofl @ Excess Flood
<PieD> why isn't ubuntu mounting NTFS and FAT32 partitions when you install it ?
<nik> hello?
<PieD> nik couldn't do shorter :p
<PieD> nik: you can't paste too much text !
<nik> sorry
<PieD> it's forbidden by the servers
<nik> wrong thign
<nik> was in the clipboard
<nik> my bad
<PieD> what IRC client do you use ?
<nik> konversation
<PieD> konversation warns you before sending big texts
<nik> usualy xchat htough
<nik> it didnt this time
<jpatrick> :o
<nik> lol
<nik> i was trying to paste the link
<nik> but it pasted what was in the link
<nik> anyway
<nik> it says
<nik> unexpected toekn newline
<nik> i typed sudo bash <thing2>
<nik> tahts what i called it
<jpatrick> try: sudo bash thingy2
<nik> thingy?
<jpatrick> ah thing
<jpatrick> sudo bash thing2
<nik> ya it worked
<nik> lets see
<nik> now
<nik> yeyyy
<nik> this wont scru up anythign in windows right?
<PieD> jpatrick: do you know why NTFS and FAT32 aren't handled by the installer ?
<PieD> this won't do anything bad on your windows partitions
<nik> yeyyy
<PieD> it won't destroy any data
<nik> i liek kubuntu
<nik> i think im sticking with it
<nik> i tried yoper and mandrake but this is way better
<jpatrick> nik: no idea
<nik> is there any simlar thign i can do so taht windows can read ext3?
<jpatrick> yes there is
<nik> really??
<nik> sweeeeeeeet
<jpatrick> I don't remember where I read it thp
<jpatrick> tho*
<nik> lol
<nik> i no someone told me i can use samba
<nik> but iono how
<PieD> samba is a file sharing system over a network
<nik> ya i no
<PieD> there is an ext2/ext3 FS driver available for windows
<nik> they todl me its possible to share this harddrive with windows someohoe
<PieD> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<nik> where can i make it so taht i have to double click?
<nik> ill do it later i dont feel liek rebooting now
<nik> thanks ill save it
<nik> is there a double click prefernece in kde
<nik> i dont liek the single click
<jpatrick> there i
<jpatrick> is*
<jpatrick> Control Centre > Per. > Mouse
<nik> thankss
<jpatrick> eww.
<jpatrick> My fonts are horrible
<jpatrick> all because I forgot the default setting
<nik> lol
<jpatrick> I'm off
<nik> how do i log in as root
<jerik> login i guess
<nik> when i type root as the user name it says login faled
<buz> terror
<redguy__> !tell nik about root
<nik> huh
<nik> tell em abtou root
<nik> me*
<nik> how do u log in as root
<Riddell> nik: you don't
<pax> nik, if you need to perform something that requires root, use sudo
<pax> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nik> thanks
<nik> where do u set defaults 
<nik> for browsers and stuff
<pax> nik, go to control center > KDE Components > Chooser
<nik> soem fo the stuff isnt aperaing on the lists
<pax> 'some of the stuff' like what?
<nik> IM
<nik> it onyl says kopete
<nik> but i ahve gaim 
<pax> gaim is part of Gnome, Kopete belongs to KDE
<pax> try kopete, it's nice.
<Tm_lag> whoa
<Tm_lag> Kopete <2
<Tm_lag> <3
<Tm_lag> :p
<EasterSunshine> lol!
<nik> i dont liek kopete thoguh
<nik> i prefer gaim
<pax> use gaim then.
<nik> how do i make it default
<luminousnerd> Guys, I need a straight answer.  How can I get this machine on to 19 others?  I don't want something iffy, something that could fail...I need an exact duplicate of the hd....I need to make bootable cds and be able to put them in a machine and restore that one to exactly what the source machine was.  Please, answer me do not come up with shortcuts, tell me to use a different distro, or anything of the like.  Straight answer please.
<dabaR> bah
<dabaR> good luck.
<Tm_lag> as soon as I get real internet connection, I will try to continue dev kopete
<Tm_lag> =)
<EasterSunshine> developing kde has always been a pain compared to developing gtk appls
<nik> ur one fo the kopete developers?
<Tm_lag> trying to be
<nik> cool
<pax> didn't know we have kopete dev here, did I say it's nice, forget that it sucks :D
<Tm_lag> heh
<EasterSunshine> i helped devel some apps that i thought sucked...
<nik> lol
<Tm_lag> I sort of agree
<nik> iono its ok but i liek gaim better
<nik> i dont liek the way its set up
<EasterSunshine> kopete is great, there was just one problem with it that made me go for gaim
<EasterSunshine> dun remeber what
<pax> well kopete is young, it'll get even better with time.
<nik> lol
<Tm_lag> :p
<nik> i dotn liek the way the buddylist is set up and there was somethign else i forgot too
<pax> this font I just discovered kicks ass :-)
<nik> what is it
<Tm_lag> nik: contactlist is under "heavy" development, so feel free to try svn versions time to time
<pax> candara
<pax> consolas is nice too, I use it in konsole :)
<nik> y does the firefox icon not have the fox
<dabaR> copyright issues, only mozilla can use that, no distros can.
<pax> search in the forums, you'll find a howto fix that
<nik> oh
<nik> hmm
<nik> so if i downlaod firefox from the actual site not throuhg the package manager it has the fox?
<pax> nik, here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=171988&postcount=1
<nik> wowww
<nik> lmao
<nik> ppl have a lot fo spare time
<dabaR> welll, I am not sure, but if you download the picture from teh web, and make it to be your custom icon, then that picture will be your icon. Can that be done in kde?
<nik> ya it can i did taht last time
<pax> here you can see candara font http://ninux.net/files/candara.png
<nik> the join the tribe font?
<nik> iono kde doesnt look as tribal as gnome
<nik> it doesnt fit the ubuntu theme
<nik> btu i liek kde more though
<nik> im not big on customizing
<nik> i think kde is good the way it is
<pax> no, in the ksnapshot, konsole font is consolas
<nik> oh
<nik> so wehres candara
<pax> yes KDE is more user friendly especially for folks coming from windoz
<pax> candara in ksnapshot and everything else you see
<nik> pretty cool font
<nik> btw for the firefox thing do i have to use gedit?
<pax> yeah, childish somewhat but nice :)
<pax> nah just use kedit, kate, nano or any other editor
<pax> you like
<nik> i dont liek kate
<pax> use kedit it's light
<nik> wabout kwrite
<nik> y are there so many
<pax> because you are in open source land
<nik> lol
<nik> there all the same thoguh
<nik> almost
<pax> maybe look the same but operate and use resources differently
<pax> nik so are you deleting windoz partition soon or need more few days? :-)
<nik> lol
<nik> ive had linux for about 5 months
<dean> winwho?
<nik> im jsut new to kubuntu
<nik> im jsut using it as hardrive space righ tno
<nik> right now*
<nik> what programmign language is that firefox thign in
<pax> oh, good so you have until next sunday. read and ask all you can until then :-)
<nik> lol
<nik> i better get crackign cuz im leaving for maine tomorow mornign and coming back nextr sunday
<nik> :)
<nik> what a conicedence
<pax> dont forget to hand out kubuntu CDs
<nik> to the animals?
<nik> im goign camping
<pax> oh, take pictures then :-)
<nik> lol
<nik> im tryign the firefox thign and i get this error message
<nik> woops
<nik> do i put it in quotes'?
<pax> put what in quotes?
<nik> "tmp/kde-nik is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0"
<nik> there
<nik> whats that mean
<pax> don't worry about it
<nik> k
<pax> you'll always see temp permissions changing
<pax> firefox icon shows that silly fox now?
<nik> yeyy
<nik> it worked
<nik> ya
<nik> it doesnt light up thoguh :(
<nik> o well
<nik> its a sacrifice
<dean> you know that firefox is not fox after all?
<nik> really?
<dean> yap.. 
<nik> what is it
<pax> is it a racoon in fox cloths?
<dean> bear i think...
<nik> u sure?
<nik> hmm
<nik> firebear
<pax> oh, bear that explains it, firefox tend to open honey pages on its own
<nik> can i get the trash icon o be on the desktop instead of in the panel
<nik> urs does that? mine once sent an email to winnie the poo without me even clickign a button
<pax> yes you can, browse to desktop and add it there
<nik> ah
<pax> aww winnie my favorite
<nik> it didnt add it
<pax> nik here http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#showtrash
<nik> hwo do u guys find this stuff so fast
<nik> ntfs, firefox, trash
<pax> I camp here all day, waiting for someone to ask a question, when they do, I go to another channel, paste the question, get the answer and pretend I knew the answer
<nik> lol
<pax> hehe :D
<pax> brb
<nik> hmm
<nik> it made some sort of backup file
<pax> with ~
<nik> ya
<nik> what is it
<nik> ?
<pax> just temp delete it if you want
<nik> but it still doesnt show the trash 
<nik> umm i accidently jstu closed the panel
<nik> how do i open it
<pax> seems like you are meticulous :-) 
<pax> click it
<nik> lol
<nik> no its 
<nik> gone
<pax> good, you scared the poor thing
<nik> the panel?
<pax> panel?
<nik> or the backup trash file
<pax> you want to delete trash?
<nik> no
<nik> i want to be able to see it on my desktop
<nik> and i want to reopn the panel
<nik> at this point
<pax> it should be there now
<nik> ?
<nik> no i closed it
<nik> accdiently
<pax> you changed true to false?
<nik> with cntrl alt esc 
<nik> what are we ltakign about
<nik> panel
<nik> or trash
* pax confused
<nik> lol
<nik> ok
<pax> you got the trash can on the desktop?
<nik> forget trash right now
<nik> how do i open the panel
<pax> what panel nik?
<nik> bottom panel
<pax> kmenu, dock what?
<nik> the hwoel thing
<nik> whole*
<pax> type: kicker (in console)
<nik> how do i open konsole now
<nik> ok
<nik> i opend it
<nik> ok
<nik> panels back
<nik> now trash
<nik> i changed true to false
<pax> saving the file
<nik> and when i saved it made a backup file with the ~
<pax> it's ok
<nik> huh?
<nik> i still cant see it thoguh
<pax> you 'proly will see it when you logout/back in
<nik> hmm
<nik> ok lemme try
<nik> yey u were right
<pax> weird, I'm never right
<nik> lol
<nik> hmm so what else
<pax> beer ..
<pax> you did great today, get a cold one and celebrate, tomorrow is another day
<nik> im out of beer...
<nik> :(
<nik> and im going to maine tomorow
<nik> kubuntu is sweet
<nik> whats a good simple c++ compiler
<nik> not too complicated cuz im jstu leanring
<nik> learning*
<pax> nik, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nik> is sudo onyl ubuntu or is it UNIX
<pax> sudo is an alternative to su
<nik> ooh
<nik> snap
<nik> so y do ppl use sudo instead of su
<pax> because it has a timer among other things
<nik> 15 minutes is default?
<nik> to kep the password
<nik> kep*
<nik> kep*
<pax> I believe so
<nik> keep*
<nik> cool
<nik> my big unix book doesnt say sudo in it
<pax> what book?
<nik> understanding unix second edition
<nik> how long is this program gonna be setitn gup
<nik> o wait its done now
<nik> where is it located?
<pax> can suggest couple of books?
<nik> sure
<nik> thi sis a rpetty odl bok
<nik> is a pretty old book*
<pax> linux in a nutshells (fifth edition) running linux (oreilly) linux bible 2005, and linux cookbook by carla schoder
<nik> how do i access build-essential
<pax> nutshell*
<nik> i read a bit of linux in a nutshell
<nik> in barnes and noble
<pax> info gcc
<pax> yes, but it's $$ at b&n get it from amazon
<nik> is build essenial a program?
<pax> set
<nik> where is it
<nik> i cant find it
<pax> what are you truing to do, use gcc?
<nik> well how do i compile a source using it
<pax> phone, brb
<nik> k
<nik> y wont synaptic open?
<nik> the htingy keeps on bouncing
<nik> and eventualy stops
<nik> ok it opened now
<nik> but how come that happens sometimes
<nik> i click a program and it keps bouncing but never opens
<nik> oo i no what i need
<nik> a fast bittorrent client
<nik> and a c++ IDE
<nik> not jstu a compiler
<nik> hello?
<nik> pax?
<pax> yes nik
<nik> hi
<nik> whats a god bittorrent client for linux
<pax> aptc-cache search bittorent 
<pax> chose one you like
<nik> theres so many ppl on this channel are they all servers and bots and stuff y do they never talk
<pax> they 'proly ideling working on projects or sleeping
<nik> whats aptc cache?
<pax> package handling utility let's you search and do other stuff
<nik> like synaptic?
<pax> synaptic is frontend yes
<nik> can i jsut use it though
<pax> kynaptic is KDE's version of synaptic
<nik> ya btu it sucks
<pax> yes you can, whatever is easier for you
<nik> it onyl has bittorrent and bittornado thoguh from my experiance those are pretty slow
<pax> it does suck, still young
<pax> how about ktorrent
<nik> how come somtimes when i open a program the thing jstu bounces and the program doesnt open
<nik> ill try it
<pax> what program?
<nik> sometimes kate
<nik> soemtimes synaptic
<nik> sometimes others
<nik> it doesnt say ktorrent
<pax> you'll have to roll your own ktorrent
<nik> lol
<pax> here's how http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=220081&postcount=1
<nik> is ti better than bittornado?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey, anyone know where I can set how many times Konversation should reconnect if disconnected?
<nik> o ya i also wanted a IDE 
<pax> I like it.
<pax> Rogue_Jedi_X: devs at #konversation are friendly and open to suggestions
<nik> umm
<nik> i no where it says how many seconds to try it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<nik> are there any IDE compilers for c++
<nik> not jstu console
<pax> no clue about that
<nik> hmm
<nik> liek for windows theres borland c++
<nik> the IDE
<nik> or dev c++
<nik> bloodshed
<nik> oh
<pax> google is your friend nik :-)
<nik> hmm
<nik> no me and google are mad at eachother
<nik> he was all liek im not ur friend anymore
<nik> and im all like
<nik> ya
<nik> well scru u google
<pax> wep google hates pr0n
<nik> lol
* pax giggles
<nik> is there a way to copy and paste into console
<pax> yes third mouse button
<pax> highlight text to copy and click middle mouse button to paste
<pax> or just create ctrl+c ctrl+v shortcuts
<nik> omg that jstu made my life so much easier
<pax> send me beer then
<nik> im out of beer
<pax> I take m&ms too
<nik> hmmmi had a weird dream
<nik> where i was feeiiidign m &ms to some mermaid
<pax> let's hope you're over 21 or else this chat is illegal and should be about kubuntu only
<nik> lol
<nik> wait so do u no any programs taht are like u type in them then rpess compile and they make the program
<pax> umm, great idea, you should start working on something like that nik
<nik> ?
<nik> they have them 
<pax> no clue about that
<nik> thats what i meant by IDE
<pax> I'm out nick, see you around :-)
<nik> huh
<nik> lets se what other programs do i need other than the c++ compiler 
<nik> how botu some swet games
<nik> no any good ones
<nik> o ya i remmebr my question how come not all programs are in the menu
<nik> is ubuntu debian based?
<EasterSunshine> yes
<EasterSunshine> notice that all the packages are .debs
<nik> ooo
<nik> if a program doesnt show up in the menu
<nik> is there a way to put ti there
<nik> where is the debian menu ?
<EasterSunshine> nik: have you tried the menu editor?
<nik> ya im in it now
<nik> but where do the programs taht arent there go
<EasterSunshine> nik: right click the k with a gear under it, dunno whats its called, a there should be menu editor, it has debian, add item, etc...
<EasterSunshine> nik: all the programs on your comp are either in /bin /usr/bin or usr/local/bin with a few others floating around
<EasterSunshine> nik: if you look in those folders, you'll understand why each program doesn't have a shortcut
<nik> because theres so many?
<EasterSunshine> yes, many of which you'll never directly use
<nik> i c
<EasterSunshine> like /bin/false
<nik> but how come like kwrite isnt in the menu or some of the games i install
<nik> through synaptic
<EasterSunshine> perhaps the installation procedure does not including registering itself with kde's menu
<nik> hmm
<nik> makes sence
<EasterSunshine> the makers may not have had the ease of kde users in mind
<nik> whats in the debian menu?
<EasterSunshine> no clue =/
<nik> hwodo i add it to kmenu
<EasterSunshine> afk
<EasterSunshine> oh before i go, it wont appear unless theres something in it
<nik> o ok
<nik> thanks
<dargo> hi kubunters!
<nik> hi dargo!
<dargo> hi nik 
<dargo> You use nicotine for connect to soulseek network?
<nik> i dont smoke
<nik> im kidding
<nik> umm no
<nik> i dont
<dargo> jaja
<nik> are u one of them linux experts
<dargo> Whenever I execute it, it gives back east error to me
<dargo> oh no nik , i'm kubuntu-newbie
<nik> damn
<dargo> http://pastebin.com/336295
<nik> is taht the error report?
<nik> well sadly i have to reboot back into windows and finish downloading a file
<dargo> Not simply it is a copy of the error, not to flood the channel
<nik> oh
<nik> well sorry ic ant help u
<nik> good luck
<dargo> ok
<dargo> somebody can help me?
<EasterSunshine> dargo: have newest versions of everything?
<dargo> yes EasterSunshine 
<dargo> I have already verified it
<EasterSunshine> gtk.FALSE, and gtk.TRUE are depreacted, meaning old and obsolete, now we use c extensions TRUE and FALSE
<EasterSunshine> oh wait those are warnings, the real error is in the python script
<dargo> EasterSunshine: use kubuntu 5,04 and gtk according to apt is in its last version
<EasterSunshine> the python script is bad, do you get this error consistently?
<dargo> yes EasterSunshine 
<dargo> whenever I start nicotine
<dargo> it responds to me with that error and the program is closed
<EasterSunshine> the traceback says that self.sections["server"] ["server"]  is not a list or tuple or subscriptable data type, so maybe if you feel like debugging it youself, track what it is, and see where the programmers messed up
<EasterSunshine> acutally, its unlikely the programmers would let something like that slide...
<EasterSunshine> perhaps your python version is not supported by your nicotine version
<EasterSunshine> at anyrate, that nicotine looks really old
<dargo> nicotine is in its last version
<EasterSunshine> latest version must be pretty old...
<dargo> 1.0.8-rc1
<EasterSunshine> is that an alpha?
<dargo> argh!
<dargo> jeje
<EasterSunshine> if its an unstable, try downgrading to the latest stable release
<mishter> eeeeew im in windowss
<mishter> its me nik btw
<EasterSunshine> python allows a lot of room for errors
<dargo> Latest stable release: 
<dargo> nicotine-1.0.8.tar.gz
<nik> how come xchat is free in linux but theres a 30 day trial in windows
<pax> because windoz users should pay for their sins 
<nik> pax
<nik> i have sinned
<dargo> the last stable version doesnt work either
<nik> i am back in windows
<nik> but onyl to finish downloading sumtin
<pax> may the source forgive you
<nik> haha nice
<pax> read the FAQ http://www.xchat.org/windows/
<nik> it better finish soon
<nik> oh
<nik> well they shdoul jsut scru the windows users
<pax> if you're using KDE, give Konversation a shot
<nik> ya i was using it 5 minutes ago
<nik> but now i gotta finish downlaoding so im in windows
<nik> il be back
<nik> 5 minutes of windows and it already froze
<nik> sigh
<nik> does anyone know nay good  c++ IDEs for linux?
<pax> http://dot.kde.org/1040161008/
<nik> i tried it but i cant seem to be able to set it up properly
<nik> is ext2ifs the onyl way to be able to read ext3 from windows?
<pax> are you trying to setup samba?
<nik> no?
<nik> should i be?
<pax> it's one way to do that, fun too :)
<nik> will i onyl be able to write?
<nik> or read too
<pax> both
<nik> sweet
<nik> btw i did taht thing to be able to read the windows drive from kubuntu with the little program. it said read and write but it will onyl let me read
<pax> here try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129315&postcount=1 or simply install samba and SWAT, this tool will allow you to configure smb with your mouse
<pax> !swat
<ubotu> it has been said that swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<nik> will it be slower if its in a samaba network than if u have diret acess to the drive?
<EasterSunshine> !info ubuntu-base
<ubotu> ubuntu-base: (The Ubuntu base system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.43 (hoary), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<EasterSunshine> argh, i could have removed so many packages...
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: removing that won't remove anything
<apokryphos> other than itself, of course. ;-)
* apokryphos -> out
<jayparadise> im currently stuck on SuSE cus when i attempt to boot ubuntu it doesn't recognize keystrokes
<jayparadise> it thinks j is an a and = is F1 and so on
<jayparadise> odd
<jayparadise> im thining its cus when i boot num lock is on
<jayparadise> gonna troubelshoot
<memoryleek> i'm running kubuntu on a older laptop and when i'm running off battery for a few minutes, i get a warning that says the battery is extremely low and then the system logs me out...what's going on?
<stibby> whats the command for extracting .tar.bz2?
<nik> teh samba thign didnt work
<sproingie> stibby: tar jxf
<sproingie> why tar doesn't just automatically detect which compression remains a mystery
<sproingie> hell it should just get it from the filename
<stibby> thanks
<n17r0> hi
<seth_k> hi
<n17r0> how can I make konsole look like knoppix konsole? With all thosoe nice colors?
<n17r0> like a green cursor etc
<n17r0> and a different color for username
<n17r0> ??
<kinfo> what?
<n17r0> my konsole looks abit boring now in black/white colors :/
<n17r0> no one knows?
<kalenedrael> n17r0, got to 'Configure Konsole' in some menu
<kalenedrael> 'Settings', perhaps
<n17r0> nope
<n17r0> i looked there already
<pax> n17r0: are you talking about bash prompt?
<n17r0> uhm just main konsole
<n17r0> terminal program
<pax> n17r0: something like this http://ninux.net/files/ubuntu.png (look at konsole) ?
<n17r0> yeah
<n17r0> btw really slick desktop m8 :P
<pax> here chose one of these copy the code into your .bashrc file http://www.mboedick.org/code/bash_prompts/
<pax> or google "bash prompt colors" you'll find tons of styles/colors
<n17r0> nice one, thanks :P
<pax> np :c)
<ubuntu> 
<jeanluc> hey can some one help me to play mp3s in a newly installed kubuntu?
<Poromies> yes, just a moment
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> I need to know the exact name of a good player and the codecs I need to install and then how to configure them in that player
<Poromies> well, for player i'd recommend either amarok or xmms
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> lemme kynaptic xmms
<Poromies> and for the codecs, here is a how-to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<redguy> jeanluc: bmp is also kindof cool
<redguy> !bmp
<ubotu> bmp is, like, a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<jeanluc> ok im installing the codecs for the gstreamer
<sproingie> is there a way to see thumbnails for images on a cd without going into image view mode?
<sproingie> image view mode doesn't show me the exif information tooltip
<sproingie> what i really want to do is sort columns based on exif info, like if i want to get all the pics with the flash off
<lluka> hey again
<lluka> >_<
<lluka> i did everything in that howto but got a different error
<lluka> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! * (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver
<lluka>  kernel module ...
<lluka> etc etc >_<
<sproingie> ah, that was the problem.  didn't have previews on for media:
<nik> hi for soem reason the internet connection in kubuntu is a ton slower then when i boo xp
<nik> like in xp a page will open instantly
<nik> in kubuntu it takes atlwast 10 seconds for the same page
<nik> mayb 6
<nik> is anybody here?
<nik> ive been reading throguh the forums looking for an answer to why my internet connection is so much slower wiht kubuntu than xp and i really cant find an answer. alot of ppl have  this problem. i tried turning off ipv6 and rebooting but it didnt help at all. 
<antrix> nik, can u post a link to the forum where lot of people report this problem?
<antrix> nikkia: also, can u run tests and find out whether the difference is actually there or just subjective
<antrix> oops, nik not nikkia
<nik> its there
<nik> like
<nik> i didnt run an actual test iono how to do taht but webpages actualy load 10 times longer i timed it
<nik> andi foudn a lto of ppl have the same problem
<nik> not onyl in ubuntu
<nik> k
<nik> for th eoink
<nik> jsut a sec
<nik> link*
<antrix> nik, http://www.broadbandreports.com/stest
<nik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55743&highlight=slow+internet tahts one thread
<antrix> nik, from personal experience, i've found network performance much better in linux than on xp
<nik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56698&highlight=slow+internet
<nik> for java do i download linux or linux rpm
<antrix> java install is described in ubuntuguide afaik
<nik> the unofficail ubuntu guide thing?
<antrix> yes
<nik> it coundt find the package
<nik> sun-j2re1.5
<nik> is taht the right one?
<antrix> yes
<antrix> have u added the correct repositories
<nik> it cant find it
<nik> i unchecked all the universe stuff and the others
<antrix> backports?
<nik> if thats wat u mean
<nik> huh?
<nik> sources.list
<nik> i unchecked all the # things
<antrix> in ubuntuguide - read 'how to add extra repositories'
<nik> iih
<antrix> there are two more, hoary-backports and hoary-extras... java is in one of them
<nik> i c
<nik> ooh*
<nik> ok
<nik> ya i did that now
<nik> it still didnt find the packages
<nik> update
<nik> damnit
<antrix> did u refresh ur package list?
<nik> im installlling now
<nik> im catchign my own mistakes im jsut hurrying and forgettign stuff
<jake1> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/coyote1.html
<jake1> woah crazy
<jake1> what will they think of next
<nik> hi does anyon no hwo to solve the slower internet on linux problem
<nik> i fdun a lot of ppl have the problem in forums and stuff but i ahevnt foudn a solution
<nik> in xp my transfer rate is 281 kb and in kubuntu its 50
<gimbal> hey, this came up and I thought I would ask: Would the konqueror in ubuntu already have a web shortcut defined for packages.ubuntu.com? (like, there is one for google, such that one could enter like "google word"; konqueor would then make the appropriate URL for completing the search)
<jpatrick> Maybe Control Centre > Internet > Web Browser > Web Shortcuts
<gimbal> jpatrick: yah, that's how to add it; I was just wondering if it's in the install, by default; there's one on debian for deb packages, seemed appropriate if there'd be one on ubuntu for ubuntu packages, heh
<gimbal> well, just wanted to bring it up; hasta luego
<der_oschni> hello hello 
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> where do you get wireless lan package?
<_jeff> anybody know the command to download the package for wireless internet?
<_jeff> does anyone know how to install the wireless lan packages?
<nikkia> hmmm
<[Surge] > Why does kubuntu have a /lib/tls/i686/cmov set of libs?
<[Surge] > I have an app that tries to use libc.so.6 in there and it crashes.
<_dpc> hi
<Furic> Heya's!
<Furic> I need the "noacpi" kernel option on boot, so i modified menu.lst in /boot/grub to have an extra (default) option, and booted, worked great, but then when i shut down and booted again it looks like the file has been regenerated with my changed gone, how can i solve?
<Timmmm> Hi, what is the name of the program that searches /usr/bin (and presumably other places) for programs that aren't currently in your kmenu and lets you add them?
<nikkia> kappfinder
<Timmmm> Thanks
<Timmmm> Hmm, didn't work very well though - didn't even find itself!
<annomous> i would liketo install kubuntu but the computer i want to install it on doesen,t connect to the internet
<Furic> annomous: Download the installer cd from kubuntu.org and use that
<annomous> at 100 kbps
<annomous> slow internet connection
<Furic> Get someone with a faster connection to download and burn it
<annomous> is it possibleto justdownload kde
<Furic> Yes, from kde.org, but you need a linux system to run it on, kubuntu is a good one, why dont you go download its installer cd. :P
<annomous> by the way i alredy have ubuntu
<Furic> Ahh, well i would recomend connecting the other pc to the internet and downloading it, then disconnecting
<Furic> Or you could browse through the apt archives and install all the debs manually, but what a pain
<annomous> if i could get the install cd couldi findthemeta package
<Furic> Im not sure, maybe possible to add the cd as a source for synaptic
<annomous> i think it is
<Furic> Try it
<annomous> 1 problem im on the other side of the world from it
<Furic> Your on the other side of the world from a computer that doesn't have an internet connection and you want to install stuff... great. :\
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> dd
<ubuntu> kkk
<ubuntu> ssss
<ubuntu> llll
<ubuntu> ooo
<ubuntu> wwww
<ubuntu> kkkk
<PieD> ubuntu: great, you discovered the keyboard :p
<ubuntu> thanks....;-)) it's a new amazing experience!
<laser_tk> :D
<ubuntu> can u help me with a problem with the internet connection under ubuntu?
<ubuntu> no answer... :-((
<PieD> if you don't give us any information, no
<pax> rosemary: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rosemary> pax - I don't have ubuntu installed yet
<pax> when you do
<rosemary> yep okay
<pax> I saw your question is #ubuntu
<ubuntu> now I give: I have ethernet modem, I have configured it with pppoeconf
<phreakys> hi
<rosemary> I actually had difficulty with partitioner
<pax> the installer can do that for ya
<rosemary> pax - thanks
<PieD> ubuntu: and ?
<rosemary> but kde is a big download?
<pax> rosemary: how much space you can afford?
<ubuntu> after connection with conqueror explorer the connection doesn't fall, but after the first page loaded it doesn't work!
<rosemary> pax - it's a second machine - 6Gig HD - just for playing and trying new things
<phreakys> anyone knows how to enable mp3 support for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> clear explanation....
<pax> rosemary: if it's an old box stick with gnome, it's lighter
<PieD> what means "doesn't work" ?
<PieD> host not found ?
<pax> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> yes unknown host
<rosemary> pax - okay, it is an old box - didn't realise gnome was lighter
<pax> phreakys: ^
<rosemary> what about icewm
<PieD> and from a konsole, does ping google.fr works for instance ?
<pax> rosemary: even better
<rosemary> righto - maybe I'll look at that for next try out
<phreakys> ah
<phreakys> tnx
<pax> good luck.
<pax> phreakys: np
<rosemary> thanks
<ubuntu> also ping google.fr doesn't work, but as you can see I can chat...
<phreakys> looks good btw, this ubuntu
<PieD> ubuntu: hum
<PieD> what is the content of /etc/resolv.conf ?
<pax> phreakys: wait until you try kubuntu http://ninux.net/files/ubuntu.png
<ubuntu> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<apokryphos> pax: trans windecs -- nice :)
<ubuntu> ps I have kubuntu
<phreakys> its better?
<apokryphos> phreakys: than?
<phreakys> ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Well, it has KDE. ;-)
<phreakys> or ?
<phreakys> aah, thats a major step forward
<ubuntu> PieD?
<pax> phreakys: user frienldy, especially for folks coming from windoz. Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE
<phreakys> its also in the package is it?
<phreakys> hm, thats cool
<apokryphos> pax: what windec is that? 
<phreakys> i like gnome to..is that also included?
<pax> apokryphos: plain kde
<apokryphos> phreakys: you can get it from the repositories, yes
<phreakys> i got kde from synaptic packetmenager
<apokryphos> ok
<phreakys> but installed a little too much :-)
<ubuntu> sorry
<PieD> ubuntu: does ping 216.239.57.104 works ?
<apokryphos> phreakys: running out of space/
<pax> apokryphos: you asked about win decoration, sorry, it's crystal
<phreakys> nah, i got 120gb for linux
<ubuntu> perfectly
<phreakys> just killed windows
<phreakys> and im never going back
<PieD> and ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<pax> 120GB wow you are generous
<phreakys> ubuntu is a blessing for me owning a radeon
<ubuntu> too!
<apokryphos> pax: wow, looks a lot different to how I remember it. Thanks.
<phreakys> :)
<PieD> try :
<phreakys> yea, all space is linux now
<PieD> no, I was going to say a wrong thing
<ubuntu> it happens! ;-)
<PieD> (I never used ADSL modems under linux)
<ubuntu> doh
<apokryphos> PieD: my attempts were on the whole pretty unsuccessful 
<PieD> doesn't anybody have such modems to help ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> There's a few, no doubt, but not aware. There might be a list of supported ones on the wiki somewhere
<pax> ubuntu you are connected to irc and can't ping yahoo.fr is that it?
<phreakys> i mean...this packetmanager is really a great tool
<ubuntu> yes pax!
<ubuntu> I can't ping nothing
<phreakys> way faster than that apt-get thing, if you dont know what to look for :->
<apokryphos> pax: ah, different crystal styles -- so I see. So not real transparency ;-)
<PieD> you can ping IPs
<PieD> I gave you a google.fr IP, and ping worked
<pax> ubuntu behind a router?
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> ow yea
<ubuntu> pax: again...?
<phreakys> mp3 playback :D
<pax> phreakys: yes fake transparency
<pax> ubuntu how are you connected to the net?
<phreakys> i cant shut off microphone though
<pax> phreakys: kmix
<phreakys> hm, nm
<phreakys> yea
<phreakys> that one errorerd
<ubuntu> with ethernet modem and username and password...I think behind router
<phreakys> but its working now
<phreakys> omg
<phreakys> not really
<phreakys> my ears
<pax> cheez man, lower the volume I can hear it from here
<phreakys> if i click mute, its beeping the hell into my ears
<phreakys> but lower works
<pax> I heard it :cP
* phreakys starts to revive his ears
<phreakys> ;)
<ubuntu> pax: did I explain?
<pax> phreakys: you proly just need to play with kmix to get the right settings
<pax> ubuntu I fail to see the problem
<PieD> ubuntu: what does "sudo route" (without quotes) do ?
<ubuntu> answer with a table 
<PieD> give us the table
<PieD> (if it's not bigger than 3 lines)
<ubuntu> it's three lines
<PieD> give it to us
<ubuntu> 192.168.100.1   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<ubuntu> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<ubuntu> default         192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<PieD> sudo kedit /etc/resolv.conf
<phreakys> yea, its working now
<PieD> and replace 192.168.1.1 by 192.168.100.1
<phreakys> how can i edit the menus in gnome?
<pax> smeg
<phreakys> ah :D
<phreakys> its not in synaptic :/
<PieD> ubuntu: that's done ?
<ubuntu> yes, I haven't kedit, I use vi
<ubuntu> that's done
<pax> phreakys: you need to enable couple of lines in your sources.list
<pax> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<PieD> yet try viewing a webpage
<ubuntu> done , doesnt work, have I to close the connection e reopen?
<PieD> no*
<ubuntu> so it doesn't work
<pax> ubuntu try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<PieD> I'm not used to such things 
<pax> with sudo that is
<PieD> (I really like being behind a router : configuration is extremely hard ! I give my WEP key, and it's working :)
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> i get a dependancy error when install smeg with dpkg :./
<phreakys> can it be installed with apt-get?
<pax> why would you do that, it's in the repos
<pax> !find smeg
<phreakys> its empty in synaptic
<pax> phreakys: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<luigino> hello everyone
<phreakys> ok
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'smeg' returned no results.
<apokryphos> !info smeg breezy
<ubotu> smeg: (simple menu editing), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.7.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<pax> phreakys:  uncomment multiverse and universe
<apokryphos> It's only in breezy at the mo
<luigino> I'd like to know where kubuntu starts the kde because I've installed enlightenment but at boot it won't start, neither select the window manager that I want....
<phreakys> universe is uncommented
<luigino> so any idea?
<phreakys> multiverse is not there :/
<pax> no it's not, unless I'm running breezy and dont know it
<pax> pax@debuntu:~$apt-cache search smeg
<pax> smeg - simple menu editing
<pax> phreakys: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> luigino: you'll likely have to make an entry for kde in /usr/share/xsessions if it's not there already
<phreakys> tnx
<_ubuntu> pax: did u read my answer?
<PieD> _ubuntu: we didn't see any answer
<pax> what PieD said.
<pax> phreakys: when you uncomment the two lines run sudo apt-get update
<luigino> apokryphos: in that directory I have kde.desktop and enlightenment.desktop, I added also e17.desktop cause maybe it was for the name that wont start but it wasnt that..any idea?
<_ubuntu> I said I'm moved, it works!!!! thanks thanks, and I asked for the reason
<apokryphos> luigino: alright, one sec.
<pax> _ubuntu: thank PieD he fixed you up.
<apokryphos> luigino: how did you install enlightenment? What repo are you using? Not the nooms one?
<PieD> _ubuntu: ok
<_ubuntu> I thank everyone!!!!!
<_ubuntu> other question? fat32 writing?
<pax> phreakys: here, get my sources.list, don't let the size scare you: http://ninux.net/files/sources
<luigino> mmmm I used the nooms following the thread in the ubuntuforums....
<luigino> If I used the wrong repo then what repo shall I use?
<Wizzard> hi there
<pax> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<pax> _ubuntu: ^^
<apokryphos> luigino: hm, that is the right one. You'll have to edit some other stuff
<apokryphos> luigino: I gotta go eat now (family is waiting); I'll try to help when I'm back, if no-one else here has already
<luigino> ok
* apokryphos -> out
<luigino> enjoy ur meal, apokryphos  :)
<phreakys> tnx
<_ubuntu> pax: I can read but I can't write from the win32 partition, this is shared with the xp (two o.s.)
<luigino> anyone else has any idea about starting enlightenment under kubuntu Kde based?
<phreakys> ill just replace mine?
<pax> _ubuntu: shared how, dual boot?
<pax> phreakys: sure.
<pax> phreakys: make sure you back up yours first
<phreakys> ok
<phreakys> is there a gui editor thats std installed on ubuntu?
<_ubuntu> yes
<pax> _ubuntu: you want to write to linux partition from winxp, is that it?
<_ubuntu> the opposite, from linux I want to write to fat32 
<pax> _ubuntu: then just run seveas script
<pax> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<phreakys> ok, i did it
<phreakys> now updating apt
<phreakys> cool, smeg is in the list now
<phreakys> tnx apx
<phreakys> pax
<pax> you have skype there as bonus, so you can just apt-get intoIT
<phreakys> yea, i got it allready installed. but now i can update it automatically right?
<pax> yes
<_ubuntu> pax: I'll try but the partition is mounted, I can read, but I can't write.
<phreakys> cool
<luigino> no one has any idea?
<phreakys> i dont understna
<M3ocs-D4rksun> phreakys
<M3ocs-D4rksun> you can help me?
<phreakys> if i want to install smeg, it keeps complaining about python-dxg
<phreakys> ehm, with what?
<phreakys> im a noob here
<phreakys> but ask away
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> ive no clue why its asking for python-dxg, while its allready installed :/
<otep> wrong version?
<_ubuntu> I ran the script, but I can't modify files
<phreakys> yea, maybe
<csenger> _ubuntu, you can remount the partition
<csenger> _ubuntu, or unmount it, change fstab acording to your config, mount again
<csenger> whats the line for the partiotion in /etc/fstab ?
<otep> ei senger
<csenger> otep, ei ??
<_ubuntu> now I must go thenk you for all!!!! bye!
<otep> =D if you have a 40GB hd how would you partition it?
<otep> im currently using a 10GB here and im thinking of ditching my xp and install kubuntu instead
<luigino> so anyone doesn't know 
<luigino> how to make enlightenment starting in kubuntu?
<M3ocs-D4rksun> luigino
<apokryphos> luigino: ok, back. 
<apokryphos> luigino: to clarify, the problem is that kdm doesn't show kde as an option for logging in, right?
<luigino> ok wb  apokryphos  :)
<luigino> well.. here at the boot it starts kde login manager plus kde
<luigino> and not the entrance + enlightenment
<apokryphos> entrance? Is that its login-manager?
<luigino> sisi
<apokryphos> Is enlightenment there not selectable from "Sessions"?
<luigino> yes
<luigino> Sessions?
<luigino> here I don't see any window that tells me any window manager
<apokryphos> luigino: in KDM, the login-manager. Can you select enlightenment to login to?
<luigino> no I removed kd,
<luigino> kdm
<apokryphos> you want to change your window manager for KDE, or you want to login to enlightenment?
<luigino> the second option
<apokryphos> luigino: ok, so what login manager are you using now?
<luigino> I want to login to enlightenment
<luigino> actually since it doesn't work, I'm using the default one
<luigino> in this case kde
<apokryphos> luigino: you said you didn't have kdm...
<apokryphos> luigino: are you hitting startx or something and it's starting kde?
<phreakys> ok, dling kubuntu
<phreakys> :)
<luigino> prolly its startin somewhere kde
<luigino> in fact having removed the kdm
<luigino> it shouldnt neither start kde
<apokryphos> KDE can start without kdm, it doesn't need it at all.
<apokryphos> What login manager are you using? Or you don't know?
<luigino> mmm I guess i can't identify what login manager its using
<apokryphos> luigino: when you start up your computer there's no graphical manager where you put in your username and your pass?
<luigino> its a graphical screen with an User and Password to enter
<apokryphos> luigino: ok :). What colour?
<apokryphos> Regardless of which one you're using, you can login to enlightenment from there
<luigino> blue... in the little window there's also a button with the enter key like in the keyboard 
<apokryphos> That's KDM :)
<apokryphos> You can login to enlightenment easily from kdm
<luigino> ok weird... since I should have removed kdm but oh well let's see how to add enlightement in kdm
<luigino> :)
<apokryphos> If you click on the home icon (or the other one) in the bottom-left of the screen, there should be a "sessions"
<apokryphos> From there you can select Enlightenment
<luigino> mmmm
<luigino> the home icon?
<apokryphos> Once you're at the KDM screen, you can select which session -- which desktop environment -- to login to from there. It's one of the icons in the bottom-left; I forget which, since I don't really use it
<luigino> ah ok lemme check
<luigino> oh yeah
<luigino> it worked
<apokryphos> =)
<luigino> but what if I'd like to start the entrance login-manager instead of kdm?
<apokryphos> luigino: how did you isntall that? It's not the repo
<apokryphos> anyhow, you should be able to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure entrance, and the option to use it as the display [login]  manager should be there
<luigino> ok lemme try
<luigino> it didn't asked me any options...
<apokryphos> luigino: just took you back to command line?
<apokryphos> (ignore earilier comment.. it is in the repo; I forgot that I commented it out)
* apokryphos loves the E names
<luigino> ;)
<apokryphos> Hm, it isn't there as an option. Not quite sure how to select it, then...
<luigino> hmmm somewhere it should be a place where it starts kdm
<luigino> so I could replace with entrance
<JohnFlux> hey all!
<apokryphos> luigino: check in that thread for a possible solution
<phreakys> is there a good program to make a backup of the whole system?
<apokryphos> still seems to bring a few problems, as I see.
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: hey :)
<luigino> it's weird anyway I thought with a .xinitrc I could make starting entrance instead of kdm but wasn't that
<JohnFlux> does the default kernel only support 1 cpu?
<JohnFlux> dmesg says something like "processor 0..... processor 1 disabled exceed NR_CPU=1
<JohnFlux> "
<JohnFlux> or something similiar
<JohnFlux> I have a pentium 4
<apokryphos> I hope not; hoping for a dual processor in a few weeks
<JohnFlux> (it's a hyperthingy that counts as two processors)
<phreakys> all p4s have hyperthingies dont they?
<luigino> apokryphos: do u know the hilarious thing? 
<apokryphos> luigino: nope; fire away
<luigino> I installed enlightenment with also the eutils which contains also for example a virtual post-it but it didn't installed it really as I see because when I start enlightenment i don't see it...
<apokryphos> I used it briefly; it was nice to play around with but very incomplete. 
<luigino> oh well right now I'll do a thing:
<luigino> I'll go at the bar to take an espresso coffee
<luigino> ahahhaha
<apokryphos> :)
<luigino> I'll see u in a few...when Ill back from bar
<luigino> :)
<luigino> thank you for all for now man
<luigino> :)
<JohnFlux> ah hyperthreading is off by default for security reasons
<JohnFlux> you need to do rt=on
<luigino> see u later
<nikkia> phreakys: no, not all of them
<phreakys> ah ok
<nikkia> phreakys: only the 800MHz FSB and later
<phreakys> ah cool
<nikkia> (Pentium 4 C ? iirc)
<phreakys> ive such a thingy
<phreakys> do i need to enable anything to make it active
<phreakys> ?
<nikkia> phreakys: you need a SMP kernel
<phreakys> aha
<phreakys> is it in kubuntu possible?
<nikkia> phreakys: there should be a SMP kernel in the list of alternate kernel versions
<nikkia> i686-SMP or something
<phreakys> cool, is it installable on setup?
<nikkia> phreakys: no, i think you have to apt-get it
<nikkia> the default kernel from install is i386 which is pretty much useless :)
<phreakys> ah allright...tnx for the info. ill try it as soon kubuntu is running
<phreakys> does is make a big difference?
<nikkia> phreakys: not a huge difference, IME
<nikkia> you'd notice a bigger difference on a real SMP machine (dual CPU or dual core)
<phreakys> cool
<nikkia> some things are faster with hyperthreading turned on and a SMP kernel tho
* apokryphos will bbiab
<phreakys> will be a cool thing, if games would use the performance increase of multiple cpus
<nikkia> my P4 2.8 here is the old non-HT version, my P4 2.8 at work is the HT version, they're mostly about the same performance-wise, but you do notice some little things that run better with HT, and there are situations where HT avoids non-responsiveness
<nikkia> phreakys: given that the Athlon 64 X2 and the Pentium 4 D are both out, i think you'll start to see more support for SMP
<phreakys> yea, i guess it could make a big difference
<nikkia> i used to have a SMP P2, it was alright, some things were clearly better
<phreakys> arent there compatibility problems with a smp kernel?
<nikkia> phreakys: not many
<phreakys> k, cool
<phreakys> i started with linux 2 days ago with a debian distro
<phreakys> but went to ubuntu
<phreakys> now dling kubuntu :)
<phreakys> its so hard to install a radeon driver on debian :/
<nik> hi does anyon no hwo to solve the slower internet on linux problem
<nik> i fdun a lot of ppl have the problem in forums and stuff but i ahevnt foudn a solution
<nik> in xp my transfer rate is 281 kb and in kubuntu its 50
<nikkia> nik, i don't think there's any inherent slower networking, it just depends on your network card
<nik> well a ton of ppl have had the same problm thoguh
<nikkia> i can max out my connection speed on both XP and linux equally easily
<nik> i tried changin the ipv6 setting
<nik> but ti didnt help
<stibby> is apache 2 better than 1.3?
<nik> but y is the dffernce so drastic
<nik> wen i ran the roadband speed test
<phreakys> i dont think you'll see a big difference stibby
<nik> broadband*
<nikkia> nik, as i said, its probably your network card
<stibby> except php5 doesnt like apache2 :(
<nik> what do u mean by that though?
<nik> is it somethign specific
<nikkia> i can hit 600-700KB/s just as easily in both XP and linux, so i can't see how there is some inherent slowdown
<phreakys> stick with whats working for you
<nik> its not everybodies
<nik> but in the forum i foudn atleast 5 posts of ppl having the exact same problem
<nik> as well as when i goggled it in other linux ofrums
<nik> so tis not everybody
<nikkia> 5 people on the forums could just as easily be 5 people that have misconfigured something :)
<nikkia> 500 or 5000 people, i might start to believe its linux's fault, but not 5 :)
<nik> o no u misunderstod im not at all sayign its a linux fault
<nik> im jstu asking for a way to solve the problem since it sems to be a quite common mosconfiguration
<nikkia> nik, every  situation is likely different
<nikkia> there probably is no 'simple' solution for everyone
<nikkia> some ISPs use a higher MTU, for example
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hello
<nikkia> if your MTU is set to 1500 (the default) but your ISP is using a higher MTU, then yes, it'll be slow, but you can't say that changing the MTU to some other value would fix it
<ztonzy> nikkia, hi
<phreakys> hm, kubuntu distro allmost baked and ready to serve
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey :)
<nikkia> nik, my first recommendation, would be to boot back to XP, and write down *every* detail about the network settings you can
<nikkia> then check that the ones in linux aren't radically different
<nikkia> if they are identical, then the primary suspect would have to be that the network card in your PC has a badly written driver
<phreakys> yea, kill the nice
<phreakys> nic
<nikkia> phreakys: kill?
<phreakys> i suggest using a good old hammer
<phreakys> ;)
<phreakys> sometimes its a good feleing
<phreakys> but only if its cheap junk :)
<nik> i once smashed a router with a baseball bat
<nik> it was fun
<nik> im in xp now where re the network settings tht i have to check in particualar
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> yea, the router is a good baseball
<phreakys> video recorders are fun to
<phreakys> but wear protective glasses
<phreakys> eletronicstuff flying around :)
<phreakys> doe kubuntu have 3d acceleration installed auto?
<phreakys> ive got no direct rendering installed yet :/
<phreakys> glxinfo 
<PieD> phreakys: what graphic card ?
<phreakys> a radeon 9600
<PieD> (nvidia is better for linux)
<phreakys> im allready happy that ubuntu supports the card in 2d
<phreakys> yea, i know
<phreakys> i bought it while i was on windows
<nikkia> phreakys: you're probably using the opensource driver
<phreakys> i guess
<nikkia> which means you still have the nightmare called 'installing ati drivers' to come
<phreakys> omg
<phreakys> its necessary for 3d stuff?
<nikkia> yes
<phreakys> damn, ive done that installing 3 times on debian, but only messed up my x
<phreakys> its a nightmare indeed
<nikkia> its not easy on any distro
<phreakys> well, if that installscript was working allright, it would be
<phreakys> its just a piece of crap driver
<phreakys> and im not that handy 2, i must admit
<phreakys> one of the reasons i installed ubuntu
<nikkia> to make matters worse, you have to do it *each time the kernel is updated* :)
<phreakys> omg
<phreakys> with nvidia, its not that bad?
<nikkia> no, nvidia is pretty easy
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> i need money and quick
<phreakys> ill just buy an nvidea
<phreakys> yea, kubuntu dl finished
<phreakys> lets burn
<PieD> with nvidia, you have to install one package, execute one command
<PieD> and that's all
<phreakys> like its supposed to be
<phreakys> ok
<phreakys> lets reinstall :)
* phreakys installing kubuntu now
<equex> hell ill just take my nvidia gf4mx and replace the ati9200 with it
<equex> is that a good idea
<equex> its gonne perform better under linux anyway, right
<equex> i mean, i am getting 300 fps with glxgears
<equex> its a joke
<nxv_> which is the default kde irc client? konversation or kvirc?
<graytron> hello. :) is it normal to have the gnome icon left in the upper left hand corner of the system after apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; /etc/init.d/gdm stop; /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<graytron> (and login)
<graytron> i mean... i first installed Ubuntu only from the Ubuntu installation CD and then did the above
<graytron> i don't think i'm running KDE :)
<equex> nah its not working
<equex> tried the same
<equex> better just get the right install to begin with
<equex> ie kubuntu
<graytron> i'll try rm -rf /home/gray/* first :D
<phreakysz> ah
<phreakysz> hi
<phreakysz> just installed kubuntu
<phreakysz> where is that installer?
<phreakysz> synaptic?
<phreakysz> got it
<_jeff> hey guys
<DeathRaider> Hi
<_jeff> can you guys help me get my wlan working?
<_jeff> whats the difference between linux-wlan-ng and linux-wlan-doc??
<redguy> _jeff: linux-wlan-doc would be linux-wlan documentation
<equex> could there be anything to my theory that after youve run your first OpenGL app after reboot, the chanches of X crashing increases a lot ?
<equex> (related to ATI driver troubles)
<equex> because last night something weird happened
<equex> i had been playing BiliardGL
<equex> and 5 minuts after i quit the game, the frame buffer from the game became visible and then went to console and spewed 100s of error
<equex> s
<equex> then it said something like :Unable to access memory at virtual adress 0000002
<equex> then it hangs for good
<_jeff> thanks redguy
<jeff_> guys?
<jeff_> can anyone help me?
<nxv_> how do i switch from gdm to kdm als default display manager?
<_stef> Hello :-)
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> im trying to get my linksys wireless network card to work on linux
<_jeff> does anyone have any experience with wireless networking on linux?
<Almindor> I get "unable to open /media/cdrom0", it's a permissions problem...
<Almindor> funky it started just like that..
<Almindor> any ideas? I get owner 400, group 401 with drwx...... permissions once I mount it
<Almindor> didn't fiddle with udev
<Almindor> anyone?
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> whats with kopete and msn?
<phreakys> there seems to be a bug in the kubuntu kopete distribution
<phreakys> anyone knows a fix for kopete?
<Almindor> gaim
<phreakys> hm, ok...
<phreakys> just kill kopete?
<ubuntu> kubuntu rocks :)
<phreakys> yea, i just installed it
<phreakys> it looks great
<ubuntu> running the live cd right now
<phreakys> ah
<phreakys> sweet huh?
<ubuntu> still considering installing.. i always have to compile a new kernel because my laptop has a fucked DSDT table so no battery display with unpatched kernel
<ubuntu> yep indeed
<ubuntu> much coolerthan knoppix
<phreakys> yea, and its so damn easy to use
<phreakys> kde rocks btw
<phreakys> i only need to reinstall apache and stuff and im back in busines :)
<TMS> any ideas why konqueror might freeze each time I open a website with flash? I have the libflash-mozplugin.so
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> the kde-menueditor is not saving in kubuntu
<phreakys> some1 knows why?
<equex> phreakys: did you move a lot of menus around and shit ?
<equex> i did the same and kmenuedit aint working anymore
<phreakys> ehm, i moved some to the desktop
<equex> luckily, after 2 weeks, the debian menu started working
<phreakys> nothing special
<equex> so i still get access to the apps
<phreakys> hm, found any fix for it?
<equex> well, i can only suggest looking at the xml file that kde makes for the menu
<equex> try tidying it up
<equex> i couldnt be botheres
<phreakys> hm, where is it?
<equex> i forgot :p
<phreakys> heh ok
<phreakys> is that the smeg menu editor?
<equex> no kmenuedit
<equex> smeg is for gnome
<phreakys> ah ok
<phreakys> hm...shortkeys gone to :/
<NOVA> hi i have a one problem with my DVD RW
<NOVA> my kubuntu dont identify any hardware
<NOVA> on the dmeg | grep hd
<NOVA> only HDA and HDD my DVD-ROM
<OculusAquilae> is it working in other operating systems?
<NOVA> but my LG DVD RW dont see on my dmeg
<NOVA> yes in XP :-(
<OculusAquilae> hm
<NOVA> my kernel OculusAquilae is 2.6.10-5
<OculusAquilae> hm
<NOVA> OculusAquilae: one idea
<NOVA> please! :-(
<OculusAquilae> i think about what is going wrong
<NOVA> aja
<OculusAquilae> which dvd-rw is it?
<NOVA> wait 
<NOVA> LG Model GSA-4082B
<OculusAquilae> is it in /etc/fstab ?
<NOVA> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<NOVA> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<NOVA> yes
<OculusAquilae> or is it possible that the jumper at the device is on Cable select?
<NOVA> nop
<NOVA> is master en ide2
<OculusAquilae> or first have you tried to mount it by foot?
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> cant show drives anymore :/
<phreakys> external places doesnt show up anymore
<OculusAquilae> phreakys: breezy?
<phreakys> breezy?
<phreakys> just installed the regular kubuntu
<phreakys> nothing special
<OculusAquilae> phreakys: ah, hoary hedgehog
<phreakys> yes
<phreakys> i allready got two errors
<phreakys> menus wont edit, and the external places thing with cdrom and stuff wont show
<phreakys> what could it be?
<OculusAquilae> NOVA: have you tried to mount it via "sudo mount /dev/hdc"?
<OculusAquilae> phreakys: have you done something strange
<phreakys> yea, i uninstalled kopete
<NOVA> ount: el dispositivo especial /dev/hdc no existe
<phreakys> thats about everything i did so far. except some dragging with menuitems
<NOVA> OculusAquilae: this device dont exist
<OculusAquilae> NOVA: have you tried to look in google, i don't find anything, but perhaps you find something
<phreakys> media:/ doesnt show anything in konqueror
<phreakys> how can i reload original kubuntu settings to the system?
<phreakys> except reinstalling ?
<OculusAquilae> phreakys: you could rename your /home/username/.kde to .kde-old
<phreakys> cool, ill try
<OculusAquilae> but its a hidden folder
<phreakys> ic 
<OculusAquilae> and then press strg+alt+backspace to restart kde and X
<phreakys> whats the command for rename? :/
<uniq> mv oldname newname
<phreakys> cool
<phreakys> ok, done
<OculusAquilae> renaming is the same than moving :-)
<phreakys> there is a new .kde now
<OculusAquilae> should be
<phreakys> cool
<phreakys> it works again
<phreakys> :D
<phreakys> tnx
<OculusAquilae> np
<phreakys> pfew, allready counted for a new installation
<phreakys> hope editing menus work to again
<phreakys> yea :D
<phreakys> great
<phreakys> this saves me ALOT of work
<phreakys> is there a setupoption where i can disable singleclick btw?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<phreakys> ok, tnx...ill look for it
<OculusAquilae> in the control center at peripherals -> mouse 
<phreakys> ah,tnx
<OculusAquilae> np
<phreakys> you know which packages are needed for apache/php/mysql?
<phreakys> i have mysql-server, php4 and apache
<phreakys> hope thatll be enough :/
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> thats the fastest apache installation ive ever seen
<ubuntu> phreakys: :))
<phreakys> just gotto find out where it installed
<ubuntu> configs in /etc/apache2, document root in /var/www by default
<phreakys> cool :D
<phreakys> hehe
<zAo^> which version of KDE will be in Breezy final? 3.4.2?
<Tm_lag> 3.5 I hope
<zAo^> any sites with goals?
<OculusAquilae> or 3.4.2
<zAo^> when is 3.5 planned to be released?
<OculusAquilae> end of october :-(
<zAo^> hmm.. guess we have to work with 3.4.2. When is KDE 4.0 planned? Saw some nice things 
<OculusAquilae> zAo^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<zAo^> thanks. Needed that one.
<OculusAquilae> KDE 4 is planned for october 2006
<zAo^> Quoted: If 3.5 is released shortly after Breezy we may delay the Kubuntu release to be able to use 3.5 otherwise we will make another release with KDE 3.5
<OculusAquilae> when is breezy about to be released?
<OculusAquilae> around 10th?
<OculusAquilae> perhaps we could get in kubuntu
<OculusAquilae> ok i'm afk
<zAo^> I hope it gets in Kubuntu. KDE 3.4.1 crashes every 10 mins here, so Im stuck to Gnome 
<Oculus|afk> hm
<zAo^> no error msg; nothing. Tried everything I could :(
<dean> enjoy the silence...
<PieD> zAo^: what do you mean by crashes ?
<PieD> kicker crashes ?
<PieD> the background crashes ?
<zAo^> total freezes and Xorg crashes without anty messages 
<PieD> what graphic card ?
<PieD> with which driver ?
<PieD> did you look at the Xorg logs ?
<zAo^> PieD, nothing in there. I used a ATI 9600 Pro and a GF 4 Ti 4200
<PieD> did you enable translucency in KDE ?
<PieD> where do the KDE packages come from ?
<PieD> can't you try upgrading to KDE 3.4.2 ?
<equex> hold it hold it just two seconds
<equex> what did you just say
<equex> can tranluceny trash kdE ?
<equex> and freeze the frigging box ?
<PieD> it can crash X.org
<equex> omfg
<PieD> especially with ATI cards
<equex> HAHAHA 
<PieD> that's because of buggy drivers
<equex> <-- ATI + tranclucney
<PieD> windows translucency off course
<equex> yes my kicker is that
<PieD> ...
<PieD> kicker translucent is a hack
* equex goes to check a few settings
<PieD> it shows the wallpaper on kicker background
<PieD> nothing more
<PieD> you can try having a window under kicker : you won't see it
<equex> ok back to normal settings now
<equex> let s i my uptime goes beyond 24 hour
<PieD> I was only speaking about true windows translucency (with shadows)
<equex> see if*
<equex> when i left windows xp (home), my record was 8 months uptime, 6 of them i stayed connected to the same irc server
<apokryphos> woah
<equex> this shit freezes every 24 hours
<equex> and that reboot of the xp was voluntary
<equex> :p
<equex> so im still a little sceptical about linux
<equex> but i guess it will straigthen it out when i get used to it
<OculusAquilae> equex: what graphics card do you have?
<equex> ati9200
<OculusAquilae> thats not normal that it chashes :-)
<OculusAquilae> or freezes
<OculusAquilae> with which driver?
<equex> xserver-xorg-fglrx
<equex> tried the propetiary drivers too
<equex> newest
<OculusAquilae> ati is often a problem, but i don't have ati
<equex> yeah so i hear. i do have a nvidia gf4mx in the other box
<equex> maybe i should switch, even 9200 is alot newer
<OculusAquilae> but i don't know if that is the problem, but maybe
<equex> and i'd like to keep its performance on this machine
<zAo^> my ati was stable for more than a week with gnome, so..
<OculusAquilae> oh, ati card are ofthen much slower under linux than windows
<OculusAquilae> nvidia has about the same speed
<Jeezis> just an aside to those of you with ati card troubles, try cruising the gentoo forums, thats where i found a few wiki's and howto's that helped with my radeon 320m igp
<Jeezis> i'm a kubuntu user all the way :-p but their forums did help
<zAo^> can conquerer play the movies at gamespot? 
<stibby> is a swap drive extended or primary?
<PieD> stibby: it can be both
<stibby> thanks
<equex> ok Jeevan 
<equex> Jeezis: 
<dominic> Dies ist ein Test, bin doch mal gespannt 
<spores> anyone alive here?
<tvo> :)
<EasterSunshine> we are all dead zombies like in residental evil
<tvo> :D
<hyperactivecrond> where is apxs for apache2 installed by default?
<Festnetz> Hi @ll.
<Festnetz> I've got a problem with my DSL-access: Everytime I log in it takes another device (ppp0, ppp1, ppp2). My iptables-script just manages ppp0. How to get the system to use ppp0 only?
<Festnetz> I've got a problem with my DSL-access: Everytime I log in it takes another device (ppp0, ppp1, ppp2). My iptables-script just manages ppp0. How to get the system to use ppp0 only?
* september is away: shower
<zAo^> thanks God: back on KDE :)
<Tm_lag> uhm
<bjv> hm, where is w32codecs?
<bjv> ive got both uni and multi, no dice.
<apokryphos> !info w32codecs
<Tm_lag> =)
<apokryphos> hm, must be in hoary-extras
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is set of codecs needed to play common audio/video formats (wmv etc). You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).  AMD64? See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<bjv> thanks
<bjv> :\
<bjv> apt-get update parses this line 'deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted'  and i dont get any errors
<bjv> still cant search/install though.
<bjv> *fixed.
<[Surge] > Where's the best place to start looking for X server startup errors?
<bjv> um, /var/logs/xwhatever.0.log
<bjv> or similar
* september is away: brb
* september is back.
* september is away: brb in a few
<lrmedel> hi all
<Number7> hey room
#kubuntu 2005-08-20
<apokryphos> Riddell: rubberband-type selecting is really nice. From suse patches? Was wondering if the "smooth scrolling" they have will be in Breezy too.. it's nice.
<Riddell> apokryphos: what scrolls smoothly?
<Riddell> apokryphos: may have to turn off rubber band, it has problems for some people
<apokryphos> Riddell: you know, the type of "smooth scrolling" in all apps
<apokryphos> Riddell: I noticed it's buggy when selecting larger areas...
<Riddell> apokryphos: never noticed any smooth scrolling
<apokryphos> I think there were comments that that was gonna happen for 3.5 anyhow (smooth scrolling), but I'm not sure. Only place I've seen it properly is in Kopete svn
<apokryphos> ...just instead of rigid/fixed type scrolling
<apokryphos> Riddell: was wondering more if musicbrainz is actually broken. Some here have complained and for me it doesn't work anymore with juk nor amarok...
<Riddell> yes, kopete has it
<september> how do you disable public away in Konversation?
<nikkia> apokryphos: even gimp has smooth scrolling now :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: and it really really helps when doing pixel-perfect stuff
<apokryphos> nikkia: we're getting left behind :P
* apokryphos launches gimp
<apokryphos> nikkia: hm, are there newer versions out? Doesn't seem to be the case with 2.2.8
<apokryphos> though I don't know how it would help with pixel-perfect stuff :P. I think it looks cool/provides a better feel
<sharon> hi folks
<sharon> irish ubuntu user here
<nikkia> apokryphos: 2.3 developer preview, really major changes
<apokryphos> ah; sounds nice
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i think i've mentioned to you before, they've ditched the script-fu menu from image windows, for standard plugins
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> hi sharon :). Across the pond here -- England.
<nikkia> its pretty stable for a DP, there's only one thing i've found that caused it to crash
<apokryphos> nikkia: I might check it out; got a few spare hours tonight... thought I was working, turned out I wasn't. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: just don't try to use the align layers tool, yet :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: quite unstable here anyhow -- breezy on this computer finally. It's qiute pacey (really), but still bugs flying about
<nikkia> altho i haven't checked if there is a new 2.3 build recently
<nikkia> its a bit of a shame too, being able to align layers is one of the things thats been missing for ages :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: my skills extend to playing around with wallpapers, making things for site, or making myself look cool with a lightsaber :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: i use gimp a lot for my job
<apokryphos> yah
<nikkia> and are slowly becoming more proficient at doing my own art work :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: be afraid! http://www.youmortals.com/gallery/download.php?attachid=4166&id=1720
<nikkia> heh, so that's what you look like?
<apokryphos> nikkia: there's just so much in Gimp that I haven't explored. Haven't even done most of the interesting tutorials
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've found myself using inkscape a lot recently too
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah 8). Longish hair there though; a few months ago
<nikkia> and had to use inkscape over remote X yesterday, since i discovered that kubuntu's version is only 0.40 so lacks some stuff :(
<apokryphos> Ashamed to say I've never tried it out
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh, on your laptop?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, i was trying to do some non-work related UI design
<nikkia> and needed to create objects around a circle, can't do it in 0.40 :/
<apokryphos> on installing inkscape... the following package to be upgraded: gparted. Weird. :|
<nikkia> odd
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, every time i've tried to use sodipodi, i've been put off by the UI, inkscape's UI seems a little better somehow
<nikkia> altho i think king of the bad UI design has to go to Dia and its 'lets copy gimp's interface, even though its the worst part about gimp' :)
<apokryphos> Ah, SVG stuff - excellent. UI doens't seem too bad
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: there's one thing in inkscape that really annoys me, but you can work around it
<apokryphos> or Kynaptic that tries to take Synaptic's UI for some things :|
<apokryphos> and Quanta gets the award for most cluttered
<nikkia> apokryphos: that being, that there seems to be no way to select an object by name... until you realise that when you open the xml editor, and select an XML item, it selects the corresponding visual item in the main window
<nikkia> there are mouse shortcuts for selecting bottom and top items under the mouse, but no way to select things 'in the middle' of the stack, so it really needs a select by name
* apokryphos looks for the xml editor
<nikkia> apokryphos: under 'Edit' i believe
<apokryphos> I'd imagine so, yeah. 
<apokryphos> ah yes, here it is
<nikkia> Ooo
<nikkia> 'GIMP 2.3.3 developer release - a preview of gimp 2.4'
<apokryphos> ah, easily selectable, yup. Doesn't seem too bad.
<apokryphos> oh?
<nikkia> does gimp use the old linux numbering system then ?
<apokryphos> Inkscape seems quite nice; might check out some tutorials for this
<nikkia> ie, even releases == public, odd == development
<apokryphos> I was wondering if gnome uses the same system; as in, as kde does
<nikkia> apparently, the big new feature in 2.3.3 is a new selection algorithm *shrug*
<nikkia> oh nice
<nikkia> its a tool for b3ta users :P
<nikkia> you draw the selection area around something, roughly, then highlight the foreground object you want, and it auto-finds the object and selects it
<apokryphos> that's new?
<nikkia> yeah, 'SIOX'
<apokryphos> I thought that had been around for some time... maybe I'm thinking of it in another program.
<apokryphos> really annoying thing now is that breezy has some x problems with xrender; can't compile kde apps :|
<apokryphos> still; running it is good.
* nikkia calls it a day on working for today, and prepares a release for tomorrow
<apokryphos> nikkia: how many hours a day do you work, would you say?
<nikkia> apokryphos: anywhere between 10 and 18
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> no wonder your boss likes you :P
<nikkia> on a really bad week, that works out to nearly 130hrs/week, eep
<apokryphos> nikkia: you do enjoy your job though, eh?
<nikkia> apokryphos: moderately so :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: atm, i'd rather have a weekend of relaxation
<apokryphos> nikkia: you do weekends too?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I hope you get long holidays =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: since december, i've been pretty much working 7 days a week most weeks
<apokryphos> :S
<nikkia> and no, i get the standard 20 days a year :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: is that standard? :|
<apokryphos> oh, four weeks; yeah, I guess so.
<nikkia> i've taken 5 so far this year
<nikkia> which leaves me 10 to find a place in my calendar to take (although i might just demand 2 weeks off at christmas)
<apokryphos> I guess that's one advantage of teaching -- long holiday hours
<apokryphos> or long holidays, even
<apokryphos> nikkia: you see the new appeal site? Some real promising things
<nikkia> apokryphos: depends on how you look at it, most of the teachers i've known, tend to work their holidays too
<nikkia> apokryphos: appeal site?
<apokryphos> nikkia: and they have pretty much unpaid overtime, but they don't work all holidays, as far as I've seen. Especially not if you're primary school/lower-year-secondary school
<apokryphos> http://appeal.kde.org
<apokryphos> dot article: http://dot.kde.org/1123942244/
<nikkia> apokryphos: teachers are contracted, aren't they? i'd expect unpaid overtime
<apokryphos> Works out to quite a lot, though. A few hours every night
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'Coolness' looks nice, but i worry about depending on Render so much, i've yet to see it work stable with GL enabled :/
<nikkia> and i need GL for work more than i need Render for fancy effects
<apokryphos> nikkia: Yeah. I don't think they'll allow kde4 to be slower (really). I'm remaining hopeful
<apokryphos> a lot of encouraging stuff there; and I don't think any of it is "plain vision"
<nikkia> apokryphos: quite a lot of it is ripping off OS X though :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: sure :P
<nikkia> hmmm, i like their ideas on hiding the filesystem
<apokryphos> File manager icons mockup looks interesting
<nikkia> i dunno
<nikkia> that looks like it'd be very confusing
<nikkia> i had to look at his key to see what the yellow icon decoration meant, for example
<apokryphos> Yeah; thought of that
<apokryphos> The "Add to Playlist" might be;the other two are reasonably self-evident
<nikkia> you're basically just overloading icons on icons...
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, but you have to envision it in a system with more than 1 file type
<apokryphos> but removing extra clicks, at least.
<apokryphos> Sure
<nikkia> on his example, its fine, but i have a hard time picturing it working in a folder full of 100 different file types
<nikkia> i suppose with tooltips, it might not be so bad, but still, it'd take a lot of getting used to, and i'm not sure there's much gain really
<apokryphos> I remember there were some more ideas flying about; I recall one being to have huge icons where you can view and manipulate the contents from the icon itself
<apokryphos> a bit weird ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: another idea, would be to steal a page from the bioware/atari D&D rpgs, and have a pie menu popup if you hold down the mouse button for a certain period on the icon
<apokryphos> Never seen them in action
<nikkia> thats basically overloading gestures on icons tho
<apokryphos> why not just click for it instead?
<nikkia> apokryphos: basically, say you're in a room with an orc, you click on the orc, and a pie menu appears with a variety of options, say, attack, magic, talk, move
<apokryphos> picturing it
<nikkia> if you drop the mouse on those, it does the default action for that group, but if you move the mouse to there, and wait a second, that pie segment expands into more choices
<apokryphos> oh, so just "extra" options for click and hovering
<nikkia> so 'attack' might expand into the different attack methods your character knows
<apokryphos> seems unnecessary; too many groups of options. They're saying one is too many :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: if one is too many, then stuffing 4 mini icons in the corners aren't helping, IMO :)
<apokryphos> Found the Control Center part interesting; I never knew some planned on removing it altogether
<apokryphos> just giving it a serious make-over
<nikkia> as i said, what i just mentioned is overloading gestures on icons, rather than icons on icons, you'd get used to clicking on a mp3, pushing the mouse forward and releasing, to 'play'
<nikkia> or pushing right, and releasing to enqueue
<nikkia> it complicates DnD tho
<apokryphos> There'll be a lot up for debate at akademy, certainly
<nikkia> the problem is, some of those concepts require changes to linux or X
<nikkia> hiding the filesystem for example, won't work unless you have a proper versioning filesystem IMO
<apokryphos> They are planning big changes to X, though; that's why Trolltech are hiring someone to work on it, no?
<nikkia> i hope that doesn't mean we start needing developer licenses to develop Xlib apps :P
<apokryphos> nah
<apokryphos> http://dot.kde.org/1119948104/
<nvidhive> hello guys
<nvidhive> I was wondering if the repository is acting funny for anyone else..
<nvidhive> I need the linux sources to compile my wireless drivers.. but they keep going *poof*
<nvidhive> and I am on a t1
<superkids> hi all
<superkids> at least some people apretiate the power of linux :( but some dont *looks paranoid*
<nvidhive> who are you looking for?
<nvidhive> the boogey man?
<superkids> noone
* nvidhive waves his arms onminously
<nvidhive> *ooogey* *beeooogey* *oogey*
<superkids> * does too
<superkids> boogalooga looga looga
<nvidhive> eek!
* nvidhive hides
<superkids> harathhhh!!!!
<roboman900> hi all
<superkids> hi
<roboman900> so whats new?
<superkids> nothin much
<superkids> hi one
<roboman900> hi
<roboman900> whats goin onm nobody out of 80 peeps are talkin
<arcanistherogue> Hey, how do i get a desktop trash Icon?  In /home/john/Desktop, there is a "trash.desktop" icon, but how do i get it to appear on the desktop?
<arcanistherogue> I think it only appears when I select show hidden files.
<apokryphos> arcanistherogue: browse to ~/Desktop and edit it with kate
<arcanistherogue> k
<apokryphos> arcanistherogue: change hidden=false
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<apokryphos> s/change/change to
<arcanistherogue> wow, this is nifty.  it has all the names in different languages :D
<arcanistherogue> say, cuold you make your own shortcuts like this?
<arcanistherogue> like write up a text file, save it as Blah.desktop, and use different values?  so you can customize icons?
<arcanistherogue> err customize shortcuts.
<apokryphos> arcanistherogue: not really; all that icon does is link to trash:/
<apokryphos> you can of coruse create shortcuts etc perfectly in kde though
<arcanistherogue> nifty
<arcanistherogue> say, i have one more question. 
<arcanistherogue> the trashcan icon makes a trashca.desktop backup file, with a little recycle icon.  How do I get rid of this?
<apokryphos> arcanistherogue: that's because of your settings in Kate. When editing a file, it's set to automatically make backups
<arcanistherogue> oh.  thats why i have so many backups in my c++ folder....
<arcanistherogue> well is it ok to delte?
<arcanistherogue> *delete?
<apokryphos> of course. Settings for that are in Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editor -> Open/Save
<arcanistherogue> wow, thanks alot for all the help.
<arcanistherogue> I have one last question, I asked this on the forums but i got no response.  Do you know of any way to play .utx and .it files on linux?  I have some game music I want to play.
<apokryphos> No idea I'm afraid. If you don't get help in here, it's worth tryin in #ubuntu as well
<arcanistherogue> k.  thanks :D
<steven> hello
<steven> i need sum help please
<steven> i wanna be able to run games on kubuntu
<steven> what do i do???
<dean> k menu> games?
<steven> like fifa
<steven> nfl
<steven> doom
<steven> half life 2
<steven> etc
<_thiago> how do I update mys KDE packages to KDE 3.4.2?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> I guess kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<dean> there is fifa for linux?
<steven> no
<steven> i want like an emulator or such
<steven> to run windows games
<dean> use in wine
<steven> how do i get it
<apokryphos> !windows
<ubotu> windows is, like, Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<_thiago> how do I update mys KDE packages to KDE 3.4.2? do I have to config anything special after downloading them?
<_thiago> wont I mess up with my kubuntu?
<_thiago> how do I update mys KDE packages to KDE 3.4.2? do I have to config anything special after downloading them?
<apokryphos> _thiago: it will download/install it all automatically if you follow the instructions at that link
<apokryphos> _thiago: all you have to do after is relogin
<_thiago> ok thanks
<dean> what's new in kde 3.4.2?
<_thiago> im asking cause once I tried to update my slackware KDE packages, and after it installed them, I couldnt boot my linux anymore
<apokryphos> dean: bugfixes
<dean> ok..
<_thiago> does anybody know a good movie player for kubuntu?
<dean> kaffeine?
<_thiago> I tried once, but it has too many bugs
<apokryphos> it's better now, at least. Other popular are kplayer and kmplayer
<_thiago> Are those available in the regulars repositories ?
<apokryphos> apparently not, no.
<apokryphos> !kdeapps
<ubotu> apokryphos: Are you smoking crack?
<apokryphos> or... http://kde-apps.org
<dean> i hate to break the silence...
<_thiago> does anybody know why my Knemo dot not show when I disconnect the network cable from my PC?
<apokryphos> KNemo has been busted in Hoary, as I recall. A few complaints in here, and when I ran it it wouldn't work properly,
<_thiago> but do we have an alternative?
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> for the text editor Nano, what is the command to save?
<_thiago> an alternative to KNemo?
<apokryphos> _jeff: after Ctrl+X press Y
<_jeff> thanks
<_thiago> any other windows look like network monitor ? 
<_thiago> besides KNemo?
<apokryphos> _thiago: you've asked several times in a few minutes :P
<apokryphos> might be worth checking in #kde or searching on kde-apps
<_thiago> sorry, but no one answered...
<_thiago> thanks... 
<dean> for what?...
<_thiago> how can I delete folders in kubuntu? 
<dean> shift+delete
<_thiago> but folders that have admin privileges
<_thiago> any terminal command?
<apokryphos> _thiago: sudo rm -rf /some/folder/
<apokryphos> _thiago: be careful with that; things removed are unrecoverable
<_thiago> thanks
<_thiago> ok... 
<_thiago> dont u prefer windows than linux?
<apokryphos> _thiago: no :|
<_thiago> ok, just asking
<_thiago> I heard that Windows Vista will be the best OS ever!
<thoreauputic> _thiago: BTW deleting folders that have "admin privileges" is pretty dangerous unless you know their function...
<thoreauputic> VISTA = Viruses, Intrusions, Spyware, Trojans, Adware
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<_thiago> ok I was just deleting a app called Mplayer that Ive manually installed 
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: wow, you cracked the name already ;-)
<roboman900> hey im back
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heheh
<superkids> hi
<leus> hi
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> im having a problem with my wlan car
<_jeff> *card
<dean> wlan is a memory card?
<_jeff> no
<_jeff> pc card
<_jeff> ive installed it and stuff
<_jeff> but i cant seem to get any network access
<_jeff> although there is strong signal strength
<_jeff> anybody?
<delltony> whats up guys
<dean> funfreepages.com/flash/the_smurfs_lost_episode.php
<dean> huge!
<delltony> is that the one where smurfette gets boned by all the smurfs i always knew she was a little slutty :)
<dean> lol
<delltony> dang id like to find someone with a motorola v551 phone like i have
<delltony> its crazy i have ringtones out the butt and they work but when i put the wireless headset on i get a standard ring ring which sucks balls haha
<delltony> i know thats off topic but hey it brings conversation :)
<_jeff> hey guys
<delltony> hey and stuff
<_jeff> can you guys help me with my wlan?
<_jeff> i installed ndiswrapper and i think it was installed properly, my wlan card shows up, but i dont know how to connect to networks
<delltony> so the card is showing up?
<_jeff> yeah
<delltony> what does ndiswrapper -L say?
<_jeff> il check
<delltony> and have you modprobed ndiswrapper?
<delltony> steps to do if youu haven't already
<delltony> ndiswrapper -i <driver you downloaded for card>
<_jeff> i have
<delltony> ndiswrapper -l  (this will list the driver installed)
<delltony> ndiswrapper -m (makes the modprobe config)
<delltony> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<delltony> once that is done then you do this
<delltony> sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<_jeff> ok, now it says net8180 driver present , hardware present
<delltony> ok
<delltony> pm me and i hope your using xchat
<dean> good night all
<delltony> night
<_jeff> im using konversation
<delltony> oh ok well xchat woulud allow you to pipe the display to me but anyway
<delltony> in your /etc/network/interfaces you need this
<delltony> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<delltony> auto wlan0
<delltony> unless of course you want it static
<delltony> once that is done then do this
<_jeff> ok, just gimme a sec
<delltony> sudo ifdown wlan0
<delltony> sudo ifup wlan0
<_jeff> ok, i added those 2 lines to my interface file
<_jeff> i think
<_jeff> ill double check
<delltony> there is more too it 
<delltony> but are you caught up yet?
<_jeff> ok, so i put those 2 lines in my interfaces file
<_jeff> does it matter where i put it?
<delltony> ok
<delltony> just put it at the end of the file
<delltony> and save it
<_jeff> ok i did
<delltony> alright
<delltony> did you bring the card down with ifdown
<delltony> and then ifup?
<_jeff> ill try it again
<delltony> no did you do it before
<delltony> yes or no
<delltony> one time is enough
<delltony> if our caught up with me so far then we can proceed
<pl_ice> hi
<delltony> your*
<delltony> _jeff, try this now
<delltony> try sudo iwlist scan
<_jeff> it said it couldnt read interfaces
<delltony> and you modprobed the ndiswrapper?
<delltony> and you ndiswrapper -m befre you modprobed?
<_jeff> i just did iwlist scan
<delltony> <_jeff> it said it couldnt read interfaces
<delltony> what said this?
<delltony> be specific please
<_jeff> when i did the ifdown
<delltony> thats fine it was probably already down
<delltony> did you ifup wlan0
<_jeff> ill try it
<delltony> ifup wlan0 should call dhclient and bind you an ip
<delltony> when it does i should tell you the ip
<delltony> and return you to your shell prompt
<pl_ice> u guys know where i can get clamAV 0.86.x ? i got ftp. backports open, and can't find sources entry on the forum. 
<delltony> you tried sourceforge just a guess
<_jeff> it said couldnt read interfaces
<delltony> what said couldn't ead interfaces?
<delltony> again be specific
<_jeff> i did the ifup
<pl_ice> neh, but long time ago i did it via kynaptic, just killed my sources.list and now not sure where was it
<Llukax> hey guys, i was wondering if someone could help me fix this error 
<Llukax> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! * <----
<delltony> paste me your /etc/network/interfaces
<pl_ice> Llukax thats a warning not error ww
<_jeff> ok
<Llukax> yah i know but its not werking
<Llukax> :P
<Llukax> heres the rest of it
<Llukax> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *
<Llukax> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available *
<delltony> not ww is warnings
<delltony> note*
<Llukax> i installed the ati drivers and all
<Llukax> :P
<Llukax> and i read that i may have to have a second module loaded
<pl_ice> and u changed the ati entry in xorg.conf
<Llukax> for 3d acceleration
<pl_ice> ?
<Llukax> yes
<Llukax> changed it to fglrx
<delltony> did you run fglrx-config
<Llukax> i dont have fglrx-config
<Llukax> >_<
<Llukax> ack wait
<Llukax> sorry
<Llukax> yes i did
<Llukax> but
<delltony> fixing to say then you didn't get it from ati
<delltony> :)
<Llukax> it only works for xfree86
<Llukax> dont werk for xorg
<delltony> no it doesn't
<delltony> the one from ati works with xorg
<delltony> the one from ubuntu that is xorg-server is borked
<delltony> and only works with xfree86
<Llukax> ok well it says to write to xfree
<delltony> i know i personally use it
<delltony> let me paste you something
<delltony> hang on
<pl_ice> delltony ,what cand u have? i got 9550 and works ok from kynaptic
<delltony> 1. Download official driver .rpm from the ATI website.
<delltony> 2. Remove fglrx packages using synaptic.
<delltony> 3. Shut down gnome. [ From terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ] 
<delltony> kdm in your case
<Octane> anyone know if there is a way to stop this random crap from going in my /var/log/messages? http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/breezy.xml
<Llukax> ok i dont have an rpm i have a .run
<delltony> 4. cd to where you downloaded the driver rpm file.
<delltony> 5. sudo alien fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.rpm
<delltony> 6. sudo mv /lib/modules/YOURKERNELVERSIONHERE/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko $HOME
<Octane> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1248
<Llukax> will that still werk?
<Octane> err i mean that url ^
<delltony> read what i told you dude
<delltony> thats how you do it :)
<Llukax> ok one sec
<Octane> its realllyyyy annoying
<delltony> 7. dpkg --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<delltony> 8. cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<delltony> 9. sudo sh make.sh
<delltony> 9. sudo sh make.sh
<delltony> 10. cd /lib/modules/fglrx
<delltony> 11. sudo sh make_install.sh
<delltony> 12. modprobe fglrx
<delltony> 13. fglrxconfig
<delltony> thats it game over pay me 1,000 usd :p
<pl_ice> delltony is that from howto?if not can u put it on the forum?
<delltony> its from a howto
<delltony> i don't know the link off hand though
<delltony> actually i think it was from bugzilla where i complained about xorgserver-fglrx being xfree86
<delltony> they still haven't fixed it by the way )
<delltony> the offical ati driver works with xorg though
<pl_ice> delltony, so howcome my works?
<delltony> however i have yet to get tvout to work 
<delltony> well it works let me restate that
<delltony> it works but its preconfigured
<delltony> you can't fglrx-config
<delltony> it will make a xfree86 file
<delltony> not an xorg.config file
<delltony> unless they recently changed it
<pl_ice> i got xorg.conf ,all the time had it
<delltony> and you got the ubuntu's xorg-server fglrx?
<pl_ice> when did u try it? i reinstalled it 2 wks ago
<delltony> oh its been a while
<delltony> evidently they finally got around to my bug report :)
<delltony> it was about 2 weeks after hoary came out
<delltony> he pl_ice just curious little off topic but do you have a motorola v551 cell phone?
<pl_ice> hm, how do i check for that server? i can see only xserv-xorg without fx..
<pl_ice> nope, nokia :] 
<delltony> type apt-cache show | grep fglrx
<delltony> that should list only fglrx and tell you if its installed or not
<delltony> you have to supply it with the name sorry
<pl_ice> don't think my apt-catche ever worked :] 
<delltony> like for instance apt-cache show mplayer
<pl_ice> hm, did apt-cache show fglrx ; got none
<delltony> it has to be the exact package
<pl_ice> right, done the * :] 
<delltony> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/|grep list
<delltony> (change list to fglrx)
<pl_ice> oki, got the server:
<pl_ice> xorg-driver-fglrx.list
<delltony> hmm they must have updated it thenn
<delltony> type this
<delltony> apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx
<delltony> and it should tell youw hat you got
<pl_ice> yep, heaps of info :] 
<pl_ice> i didn't put - afer driver :/
<pl_ice> hey, have u got backport entry other than : ftp://ftp2.caliu.info   ? can u post some more if u have them?
<delltony> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<delltony> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<hater2win> what would I use to Unrar something in linux?
<delltony> unrar :)
<pl_ice> thnx
<hater2win> oh... lol
<delltony> sudo apt-get install unrar :)
<hater2win> delltony: thanks for answering the most complicated question ive ever had... =p
<delltony> haha
<delltony> np
<pl_ice> apt-get install rar   ....
<delltony> unrar actually 
<delltony> i believe
<delltony> no maybe it is rar 
<delltony> type apropos rar
<delltony> and see
<pl_ice> yeh, but nice to have rar as well ;)
* hater2win is not seeing a rar, just unrar
<delltony> rar (1)              - archive files with compression
<delltony> its there
<bjv> where does the file 'crtbegin.o' come from? i get an error when ./configuring this tar.gz
<bjv> apt check doesnt show any lib packs missing. :\
<sproingie> crtbegin.o is part of gcc
<delltony> someone help me im having a brain fart whats the command to list hardware detecting like dsmeg or something like that
<phreakys> woohoo
<pl_ice> lsmod ?
<phreakys> ati drivers work
<delltony> nah
<phreakys> finally :S
<pl_ice> phreakys , can u change the resolution? 
<phreakys> sure
<pl_ice> hm, mines locked up
<phreakys> but 3d acceleration is on now
<delltony> its dmesg
<hater2win> delltony: i type    unrar file.rar /dir/to/unrarto   and nothing happens
<phreakys> that was a mess
<pl_ice> hehe
<phreakys> i tried reinstalling under root console
<phreakys> that worked
<pl_ice> what card u got?
<phreakys> 9600
<phreakys> lets test :D
<phreakys> how can i test 3d in linux?
<pl_ice> glxgears should get heaps of fps
<NDService> phreakys: OpenGL? try glgears
<delltony> did you try typing unrar and reading the commands :)
<phreakys> ok, running
<phreakys> 732 fps
<phreakys> any good?
<pl_ice> nope :/ no 3d
<phreakys> not?
<pl_ice> i got 955 and fps= 1500
<phreakys> it says direct rendering on
<pl_ice> *9550 card
<phreakys> hmm
<pl_ice> glxinfo
<pl_ice> then scan trhough, should say:
<pl_ice> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 XT Generic
<phreakys> i have 9600se
<phreakys> but its there
<pl_ice> and direct rendering: Yes
<phreakys> yea
<phreakys> its on
<pl_ice> hm...
<phreakys> is it slow?
<pl_ice> how much ram u got ? on the card? maybe it's correct :] 
<phreakys> ehm, 256 i believe
<pl_ice> my is bit worse that urs, got 256 ram... but 3d works. normally had 4.7 fps :]  w/o 3d
<phreakys> yea, thats a big difference
<phreakys> transparency in kde should work to now?
<phreakys> i mean...fast transparency?
<pl_ice> yeh, mine works
<phreakys> mine 2...its way fast now
<phreakys> allthough...
<pl_ice> :]  glad
<phreakys> well,. not exactly :)
<phreakys> but im glad it works 
<pl_ice> anyone uses clamAV 0.86.x? can't find package to install it
<pl_ice> *upgrate form 0.85 to 0.86
* phreakys needs some sleep
<phreakys> l8r
<pl_ice> bie
<bjv> hmm, can i extract all the .o files in the gcc .deb some how
<bjv> and force them to be placed back into the system?
<bjv> because apt intalling/removing isnt repairing this missing .o ive found.
<bjv> ah!
<pl_ice> :] 
<bjv> strange that a simple dpkg --unpack replaced the files
<bjv> but apt-get install did not.
<bjv> huh.
<pl_ice> not sure, can u just extract the file and overwrite it? use mc or something to get into it
<bjv> i grepped  dpkg -c gcc for the file, and it was there.
<bjv> so i just unpacked it, and peeked back in the /usr/lib dir
<bjv> it had 5 files, when before it had 0
<bjv> dunno.
<pl_ice> don't know
<Llukax> >_<
<Llukax> well that didnt werk
<Llukax> now its (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> somehow my khotkeys are screwed
<phreakys> can i get them back somehow?
<pl_ice> don't know :]  c ya uni time
<phreakys> :)
<ms12> is there a special switch in rsync to preserve permissions and ownerships?
<jesusfish> anyone know of an amaroK 1.3-beta3 deb for Hoary?
<crimsun> jesusfish: I haven't made one yet, but I can do that tonight.
<jesusfish> crimsun: woah...just poped in to ask again
<jesusfish> good timing
<jesusfish> crimsun: oh, looks like 1.3 was just released
<jesusfish> crimsun: tonight
<crimsun> I'll have something hacked up in the morning.
<jesusfish> awesome
<jesusfish> thx
<crimsun> I suspect if it gets into Breezy, hoary-backports will get it automatically.
<jesusfish> that'd be nice
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> i downloaded a bootsplash. how can i install it on kubuntu?
<phreakys> anyone knows how to install a bootsplash?
<memoryleek> is anyone running on a laptop with a wireless pcmcia card? ...i'm having probs setting mine up
<Tribune> nope. i'm using LAN
<memoryleek> damnit...i have everything set up...just the card wont turn on it seems like
<Tribune> relax... someone will help u. i want to know to how to set up...
<memoryleek> i know...its just frustrating...its the last thing i really need to do on this laptop before the semester starts
<benjamin1254> is there a way to read wma files in linux?
<jsubl2> memoryleek, have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<Tribune> i use  kaffeine... works with wma... 
<memoryleek> jsubl2 i'll check that out
<memoryleek> benjamin1254...as far as video...VLC works (sometimes)
<benjamin1254> i mean audio side of it since i use napster and i wana read my music from downstars off my windows pc
<memoryleek> benjamin1254 i think there's a wma codec for xmms...cant remember the link offhand
* Tribune is away: AFK
<memoryleek> son of a Bit.. i just happen to have a card that doesnt work...that's what i get for shopping at Wal-Mart >(
<benjamin1254> memory i wasent here b4
<benjamin1254> what card u usin man
<memoryleek> linksys wpc54g
<memoryleek> should have known when i had a time getting it working in win2k
<benjamin1254> hmmm i have looked high and low and sometimes it takes a bit to get thoes running
<memoryleek> yea... i think i'm just going to buy a new one...do you use one?
<benjamin1254> my buddy had to do a search for it on the linux search on google... www.google.com/linux
<memoryleek> benjamin1254 yea i've been googling for days..
<benjamin1254> lol... but linux googling?
<benjamin1254> there is a specialty search for linux users
<memoryleek> well...adding linux into everything i've searched
<benjamin1254> lol the just head to www.google.com/linux and search for it u will find what u need im sure
<memoryleek> i am...i'm looking into buying a new card and access point soon anyway but just trying to save some cash
<benjamin1254> eh i am too... but i havent done nethng with wireless as of yet cuz of time money and now collage coming up this october
<memoryleek> damn...you dont start until october??? i go back on the 25th of this month
<benjamin1254> :-/ well its cuz im a newbie at the whole collage deal and i am just starting out... ill be attending a 2 year full time year round collage PTI
<benjamin1254> pitsburg technical institute
<memoryleek> oh okay...i have a friend that's in hallmark tech institute...kinda the same thing
<benjamin1254> i love there linux server
<memoryleek> heh...what is your major or whatever they call it?
<benjamin1254> yeaqh the tech institutes r nice... seeing as i road a 2000 doller segway durring my tour of the school
<benjamin1254> my major will be computer forensics
<benjamin1254> a nice way of cazlling me a legal hacker
<benjamin1254> calling*
<memoryleek> LMAO...the segway...colossal waste of engineering
<memoryleek> comp forensics eh...sounds fun
<benjamin1254> yea i have plans on hoping to be hired on to the fbi
<benjamin1254> my cuz works with the fbi as well so ill be working right about the same place she is
<memoryleek> that's cool...fbi pays good too
<benjamin1254> i hope ... i mean i want to get everything p[ayed off asap.. im gana take some of the money i get from my loan and i am gana buy 2 or 3 laptops for myself for linux use
<benjamin1254> i have a 40,000 doller loan pulled right now... so i hope to work things out to get it all payed off in the shortest amount of time
<memoryleek> hehe...why so many? take some of that money and just save it...just in case
<benjamin1254> why so many well my profesion calls for some seriouse work on computers and knowing a bit of this and that
<benjamin1254> i have a program i wana load into my 1 laptop call PHLAK
<memoryleek> yea i can see that but youre still in school...you wont need it now
<benjamin1254> i graduated from highschol months ago man
<benjamin1254> i need it now for everythinbg that wont be covered in goverment grants
<memoryleek> yea true...what laptops are you looking at?
<benjamin1254> ne that are like in the mid range like 64 bit laptops... and plus some gigabit eathernet laptops... not sure of brand name though. im thinking of getting maybe an asus moble pc
<benjamin1254> asus moble laptop exuse me.. long day at work
<memoryleek> dude...wait for a year and get the apple Powerbook x86...that's going to be awesome
<benjamin1254> yeah i heared about them loeaking info ... they have a cupple working oses built already and a buddy of mine has one for just messing around so far it looks awsome
<memoryleek> hells yea...i cant wait to get my hands on one
<benjamin1254> yeah its leaked out so far and people have made builds of the os to where they get around the securty checks... its mainly a bittorrent file right now
<memoryleek> yea but those builds are nothing like what will be coming out...apple is way smarter than that
<benjamin1254> :)) sorta like microshaft is....
<memoryleek> lol...microsoft is too smart for their own good
<benjamin1254> no mcrosoft has a bit of an issue... did u kno the OEM OSes now that they sell are becoming iligal to sell because of some dumb ass reason... i think they want people to pay fll price for it
<memoryleek> exactly...and that will be their downfall because piracy will ALWAYS exist
<benjamin1254> linux will and should be windows downfall
<Tribune> in my country............ piracy microsoftware selling for US$ 1.5 =))
<memoryleek> hehe....hate to say it but linux wont kill windows anytime soon
<Tribune> hahahahahah
<benjamin1254> they even have a microsoft linux site i have seen floating arounf the internet
<memoryleek> Tribune...sweet
<Tribune> u can buy it illegally
<Tribune> 10 software... Free 1 software
<benjamin1254> yeah but oems they are starting to shutdown
<memoryleek> lol..i bought winXP pro for 8 dollars ...LEGALLY
<memoryleek> haha
<benjamin1254> :O how
<memoryleek> lol...my university has a deal with microsoft...we pay for the software by the CD...and we only pay 8 bucks per CD
<benjamin1254> :OWOW
<memoryleek> HAHA
<Tribune> heheheheh kwelllllllll
* Tribune is back (gone 00:28:28)
<memoryleek> i have win 98 se...win2k...and winXP Pro sitting next to me right now...and when vista comes out, i'll have that too
<Tribune> i have win2k, XO, server2003, and longhorn ahakz
<Tribune> XP*
<benjamin1254> yeah but again it wil be the price of a new game console or higher
<benjamin1254> and still with as many security holes
<Tribune> office 2003
<Tribune> autocad 200i
<Tribune> :))
<memoryleek> Tribune...did you get affected by the "genuine advantage" program?
<Tribune> genuine?
<memoryleek> benjamin1254...yep...so people will sell their current PCs and just buy new ones with it installed
<Tribune> what that
<benjamin1254> yeah man whats that
<memoryleek> Tribune: yea MS has this program that keeps pirated software from updating...it was cracked by the second day it was out...LOL
<benjamin1254> LMFAO
<memoryleek> MS already gave up on it
<Tribune> all CD i bought..... come in together with crack
<memoryleek> LOL
<Tribune> hik4
<memoryleek> here's how you stop Piracy...LOWER THE DAMN PRICES!!!
<benjamin1254> duh
<Tribune> if they do............ do you think ppl will turn to linux?
<benjamin1254> but microshaft has gay issues
<benjamin1254> i dont wana become poor issues
<memoryleek> Tribune: no...too complicated
<Tribune> hahaha
<memoryleek> benjamin1254: they have issues, and so does everything else
<benjamin1254> isent miscroshaft technicly a monopoly 
<Tribune> memoryleek. how to install wine did do apt-get install wine
<Tribune> but i can't
<memoryleek> Tribune: i honestly dont know...that's one thing i havent tried yet...why wouldn't it let you?
<memoryleek> benjamin1254: not really
<memoryleek> but they are monopolistic
<memoryleek> as long as MS has a viable contender (apple) then they are ok
<benjamin1254> how arent the morons of the worl a monopoly?
<benjamin1254> O OK
<memoryleek> LOL
* Tribune is away: AFK
<memoryleek> they act like a monopoly but they get away with it
<benjamin1254> soon they may run our gov
<memoryleek> nah...that's the oil business' job
<benjamin1254> i bet if bill ran for prsident he would get hired in automaticly
<memoryleek> if he had the charisma and charm of Steve Jobs he would
<benjamin1254> steve jobs?
<geargolem> what are the advantages to kubuntu over ubuntu?
<memoryleek> CEO/founder of Apple
<benjamin1254> O OK
<memoryleek> geargolem: nothing...ubuntu has gnome...kubuntu has KDE
<benjamin1254> durr ... im stupid today
<geargolem> memoryleek, your name is familiar
<memoryleek> benjamin1254: its called senioritis
<memoryleek> geargolem ;)
<benjamin1254> i agree memoryleek
<memoryleek> lol
<geargolem> memoryleek, would changing fix my Xauthorization problem?
<memoryleek> geargolem: possible...but that's a bit drastic
<geargolem> memoryleek, I'm a drastic man.
<memoryleek> geargolem: somehow i'm not suprised...haha....try running kubuntu from a live CD first if your going to do it that way
<benjamin1254> geargolem how did u get ur name... and i think u should find an avatar of a gear golem it would look awsome
<geargolem> benjamin1254, its a loooooooong story.  Once upon a time....
<benjamin1254> i have all night
<geargolem> memoryleek,  I've seen the desktop, alot flashier.
<geargolem> benjamin1254,    .....  and after the 35th time we had sex that night she started calling me geargolem after that.
<memoryleek> geargolem: heh...yea...i prefer kde to gnome anyday
<benjamin1254> i have exactly 48 hrs to work with
<benjamin1254> yeah i do to
<benjamin1254> its better in feel wise
* memoryleek spits coffee all over the screen
<geargolem> lol
<benjamin1254> and its not as stuck up like gnome
<geargolem> That &^*&^*&^s it!
<Tribune> i install kubuntu in my desktop. how can i install package a?
<memoryleek> but i really like fluxbox for my desktop system
<memoryleek> Tribune: what package?
<geargolem> cripes, here we go on tangents to confuse the newb.
<Tribune> sudo apt-get install ? anybody can support me?
<benjamin1254> flux box is awsome depending how its setup
<Tribune> example package a
<memoryleek> Tribune: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<geargolem> what packages do I need to install for kubuntu?  My synaptic don't work and I have to do it manually.
<Tribune> actually i'm still new with kubuntu
<memoryleek> geargolem: try apt-get install kde3
<memoryleek> Tribune: have you used Debian before?
<Tribune> memoryleek Tribune: sudo apt-get install gnome?
<geargolem> Try!!?  There is no try!  Only do!
<Tribune> i did use knoppix 3.6  before
<Tribune> run in cd
<Tribune> before i use fedora coe3
<Tribune> core3*
<memoryleek> Tribune: yea its the same...but just do sudo before anything that requires root
<memoryleek> yuck!! i hate fedora
<benjamin1254> geargolem do u know how to do the actions? such as such and such user is doing blah blah blah
<Tribune> fedora... hahahahah..... 
<Tribune> i agreed
<geargolem> benjamin1254, yes
<memoryleek> hehe
* geargolem ponders benjamin1254's words.
<Tribune> by the way.. do kubuntu or debian need to install anti virus? if yes.. how to install?
<memoryleek> i've only been able to successfully run Debian based distros
<memoryleek> Tribune: there are anti-virus clients, but i've never tried one...i'm ashamed
<geargolem> benjamin1254, why do you ask?
<memoryleek> alright guys...i gotta run...laters all
<pl_ice> hi, anyone can tell me why i can't run matlab (gui) from start menu , yet i can from shell , and pops up as gui ?
<benjamin1254> yes im still wondering since he left i had to go do something ... i just wana do actions myself but forgot how 2
<benjamin1254> wmspaceweather - WindowMaker dock app that shows the "weather" in space............ i cant get it to load and i am unable to see it from the linux version of the start menu... 
<benjamin1254> i cant get wmspaceweather to run
<benjamin1254> ne ideas peoples?
<jake1> ok... i am so lost
<benjamin1254> lost
<benjamin1254> why lost
<jake1> i was in Ubuntu and seemingly i got banned cuz they are saying i have some type of bot
<jake1> or script
<jake1> that is doing something
<jake1> but i don't have ANY scripts
<jake1> so i have no clue what anyone is talking about
<jake1> or bots
<jake1> they are like telling me to remove it, but i dnt have one
<benjamin1254> hmmm... what r u using 4 ur IRC chat system
<jake1> xchat
<benjamin1254> hmm ... give me a sec need to check something
<jake1> apparently everyone is saying [Notice]  -jake1-  [some undefined musician] [ stars] [] 
<jake1> that that is what happens
<Tribune> i did install kubuntu and running it ok
<jake1> i have no clue what is going on
<Tribune> how can i update to get gnome?
<jake1> don't you have Gnome ?
<benjamin1254> thats degrade not an upgrade
<Tribune> nope
<jake1> you should be able to select it in the session manager
<benjamin1254> gnome no i have the kde version
<jake1> or something of such
<Tribune> during installation... i face internet connection.. so only kde package in my pc
<benjamin1254> yeah im installing xchat for kubuntu
<benjamin1254> idk its odd... 
<jake1> i'm using Xchat on Mac OS X
<jake1> and i have never had this problem
<jake1> with the whole bot thing
<jake1> considering i dnt have any bots
<jake1> or scripts
<benjamin1254> MAC os x for i86 or powerpc?
<jake1> PPC
<jake1> i would never do such a thing as betray apple hardware
<benjamin1254> lol ... ithought u were one of the lucky ones who have it for i86
<jake1> NEVER
<jake1> i was curious of whether it would work on an AMD system
<benjamin1254> betray.. but they are making the move over to i86
<jake1> or only Intel
<benjamin1254> it would man ive seen it done
<jake1> yes but they are not there yet
<jake1> on AMD
<jake1> or intel?
<benjamin1254> cuz it is i86 compatable
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> maybe i will download it then
<benjamin1254> :)) man just be lucky to get one w/o the security checks an stuff... 
<jake1> i will try
<benjamin1254> there are some that are avalabe on bitorrent
* Tribune is away: lunch time.. Zzzzzz
<jake1> everything is available on Bittorrent
<jake1> but first i am downloading Tiger
<benjamin1254> :) o man im so tired
<benjamin1254> o well a few more hrs on here and i will be ok
<jake1> wow that's funny
<jake1> i'm white
<benjamin1254> :)) not black thats a shocker
<benjamin1254> LMFAO
<jake1> yea can't you tell by my elaborate spelling and my use of big words such as floccinaucinihilipilification
<jake1> black people aren't smart enough to know words like that
<jake1> or even able to spell elaborate
<jake1> :-P
<benjamin1254> hey i am black... and smart... not a dumbassed slave ne more
<jake1> DAMN
<jake1> i need someone to pick the cotton
<jake1> jp
<benjamin1254> LOL i know i aint dumb man 
<jake1> but you're black
<jake1> sorry... i kinda just assumed
<jake1> i figured you were typing from a stolen laptop
<jake1> somewhere in the projects
<benjamin1254> \:-\
<benjamin1254> dude im white... if u cant tell 
<benjamin1254> i was just playin
<benjamin1254> oi
<benjamin1254> idk how many jewish black people u know lol
<jake1> yea i figured... you were either a black jew, white, or asian since you were smart enough to figure out how to use IRC
<benjamin1254> lmfao
<benjamin1254> ...I feel like a dumb jew
<benjamin1254> waiting on whitty responce...
<jake1> ah
<jake1> ok then
<benjamin1254> i love chocoalate monkeys...and i live with a jewish chimp
<benjamin1254> im pigmentally challenged
<jake1> that page assumes there are no small geeks or nerds
<jake1> or medium
<jake1> it has sizes Large, Extra Large, Double Extra Large
<jake1> crazy
<Fatejudger> does anyone know how to fix the MBR after installing Windows after linux on a dual boot system?
<Fatejudger> is anyone even here?
<McScruff> lo
<zAo^> what do I need to install in order to let KDE start the sound server? I get an error msg that it cant be starten (file or dir not found)
<Tribune> how to set display in kubuntu? my monitor running in 640. i'm using 17'' Colour monitor. 
<zAo^> Tribune: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zAo^> can anyone plz help me with the KDEsound?
<seaLne> zAo^: has sound worked before in linux?
<seaLne> maybe the installer didn't detect your card
<zAo^> seaLne: yes. In gnome it still works
<zAo^> seaLne: I installed KDE myself (useing APT)
<seaLne> is arts installed?
<zAo^> yes it is
<seaLne> do "ps -ef|grep arts" to check its running?
<zAo^> it is :)
<seaLne> if you run "id" is audio listed?
<zAo^> yes :)
<seaLne> hmm
<azol> hi all. I want to download kubuntu install iso  via rsync. Where can I find rsync server with kubuntu iso?
<seaLne> and i take it "ls -l /dev/dsp*" lists 2 things?
<seaLne> azol: not sure if there thats available
<seaLne> zAo^: does "cat /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav > /dev/dsp" do anything? or running that with sudo?
<zAo^> seaLne: no. Nothing :S
<seaLne> any error?
<seaLne> was that no /dev/dsp ?
<zAo^> no error, /dev/dsp exits
<zAo^> perms: crw-rw----  1 root audio
<seaLne> weird
<zAo^> o, o... :-)
<seaLne> zAo^: hmm not sure then :-/
<zAo^> thanks seaLne for the help. I'm going back to gnome then
<zAo^> seaLne: can you help this?
<zAo^> $ artsd
<zAo^> ALSA lib pcm.c:2090:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM snd_cs46xx
<zAo^> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<zAo^> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<zAo^> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<Tribune> hi.... previous there is somebody teach me to install a package
<Tribune> after installing it.... i can see 5 person in the round invirioment
<Tribune> how to get that package?
<Tribune> i can't go to my terminal after update using knyapatic any idea'?
<paines> which terminal ?
<Tribune> start / utilities / terminal
<Tribune> i want to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tribune> can u intruct me paines?
<Tribune> i did restart few time
<Tribune> but it the same
<seaLne> weird, you tried KMenu -> Run Command then type konsole?
<Tribune> wow!! it help.... thanks
<Tribune> :))
<Tribune> <-- still new in kubuntu
<hussam> anybody knows why the Kubuntu 3.4.2 packages don't have kdeartwork?
<paines> Tribune, you can also press alt+f2 and fire any command in there, like konsole etc
<paines> i do that all the time
<Tribune> yeeeeeehaaaa
<Tribune> thanks guy
<Tribune> i love kubuntu
<Tribune> hahahaha
<paines> yep, love it too
<Tribune> can ubuntu... (My Desktop) Communicate with my pocket pc.. toshiba e740<-- running Microsoft OS?
<paines> don't know
<Tribune> ic
<paines> if you are lucky, than you can find a software which you can use to sync stuff like, adressboock etc
<paines> last week i found out that i can connect my nokia mobile phone and access via kde apps, didn't know that too
<paines> so, ask google i think
<Tribune> k
<Tribune> kubuntu.. don't have to maintain hardware. example SUSE there is YAST.... Kubuntu is it hidden or etc?
<seaLne> control center should be in the menu
<Tribune> my pc like to hang...... when using kubuntu. Pentium III 1.0gbyte. 80g.bye HDD 512ram
<Tribune> any ideas?
<torz> nikkia: you around?
<nikkia> vaguely
<torz> heh
<torz> you know much about .mkv files?
<nikkia> nope
<torz> hmmm supposively mplayer is supposed to play them but heh, its being naughty.
<torz> oh yea I ditched 64bit Kubuntu as well, things were getting annoying.
<nikkia> ah, they're matroska files
<torz> yep :~)
<torz> matroska indeed
<nikkia> torz, you may need special support at compile time for matroska under mplayer
<torz> I've never heard of it until yesterday
<torz> ah I see, I let apt do all the work to fetch mplayer686 for me you see
<nikkia> yeah, i figured
<nikkia> which means you're at the whim of the package maintainer's build options
<nikkia> and matroska is pretty unusual
<torz> yep
<nikkia> IF it needs special support at compile time (i haven't checked, but lots of things do) the chances are the P.M didn't configure it :/
<torz> maybe I have to download codecs for it.. mmmm
<nikkia> apparently, yes, it has to be compiled with matroska support
<nikkia> its about fedora, but here's a similar issue:   http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-621.html
<torz> ah nice :~)
<torz> will open it soon(ish), my bandwidth is soaked atm.
<torz> or not lol
<nikkia> its not that important, its basically just a fedora user complaining the same thing - that his mplayer doesn't play mkv files
<nikkia> and people saying 'you have to rebuild the source'
<torz> mmm that sounds hard
<nikkia> hmmm, you also need 'libmatroska' installed, apparently
<torz> torum@titan:~$ locate libmatroska
<torz> apparently not :~) heh better go fetch it then
<nikkia> i'll wager its not in the repositories either
<torz> you win :~)
<torz> I guess i could find a debian package
<nikkia> compiling mplayer isn't too hard, if you have all of its dependancies installed
<nikkia> and that isn't too hard on apt based systems, just look at the list of dependancies for the mplayer you have, then go thru each one and make sure you have any matching -dev package installed
<nikkia> then you'd want to download and build the libmatroska stuff, then build mplayer itself
<nikkia> i'd recommend uninstalling the system mplayer first, making sure it doesn't auto-uninstall any deps, then use checkinstall to build them
<torz> and where do I get the package from? the official mplayer site?
<nikkia> (them = libmatroska and mplayer)
<nikkia> torz, yeah, that'd be my suggestion
<igorez> exit
<haplo> hola
<seaLne> Riddell: do you know if there is a reason libkorundum0-ruby1.8 installs in /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/ rather than /usr/lib/site_ruby/ ?
<seaLne> Riddell: not ofcourse that it really has anything to do wth you but is kinda kde related
<zAo^> I did a clean install of kubuntu, no my soundserver starts normal, but I have no sound. Anyone who can help? (cs46xx)
<seaLne> if yu run kmix is it muted?
<zAo^> no, checked that :)
<seaLne> thats the normal alsa annoying feature
<zAo^> I know :)
<zAo^> thnx seaLne 
<zAo^> did a agrade to KDE 3.4.2; restart
<zAo^> still no sound... what is this :S
<seaLne> maybe nobody likes your music :)
<zAo^> lol :)
<zAo^> artscontrol shows some nice things
<zAo^> no sound though
<seaLne> launchpad is the place to report bugs in universe yeah?
<seaLne> does it not list packages only in breezy?
<zAo^> I had sound in Kubuntu be4
* zAo^ cries...
<zAo^> who can help? 
<Riddell> seaLne: because that's what kdebindings picks up as the install directory, I couldn't work out how to fix it
<Riddell> seaLne: the kderuby man says ruby needs to be configured differently
<seaLne> Riddell: is launchpad the correct place to report bugs in breezy universe? libqt0-ruby1.8 isn't listed there
<hussam> Riddell: was kdeartowrk intentionally not included in hoary's kde 3.4.2 packages?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes but there's probably lots of missing packages added after they made their package list
<Riddell> hussam: it due to a change in the seeds between hoary and breezy
<Riddell> hussam: oh sorry, different issue
<seaLne> oh and i still can't connect to the torrent tracker
<Riddell> hussam: it's because kdebase doesn't compile on breezy currently, kdeartwork depends on kdebase so I havn't made any packages yet (there's no differenence in kdeartwork between 3.4.1 and 3.4.2)
<Riddell> seaLne: could you report the tracker on ubuntu-devel, might get someone listening
<seaLne> and konq is still 3.4.1 isn't it
<seaLne> Riddell: k
<Riddell> seaLne: in breezy yes, kdebase not compiling as I said
<hussam> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> any more questions?  I'm about to go out of internet contact for 10 days :)
<seaLne> ooh where you off to?
<Riddell> world gathering of young friends
<seaLne> ah, have fun
<Riddell> 5 years in the planning
<Riddell> lets see if we can find any common ground between the evangelicals, the conservatives and the wishy washy europeans
<seaLne> heh
<hussam> Riddell: hope that goes well.
<martinjh99> Any udev experts arounf??
<casadio> hi
<MisterX> where I can find "X11 header files (xfree-devel)"? They're missing!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi MisterX
<MisterX> hi kamping :)
<MisterX> I'm actually installing licq and its plugin (qt-gui), and when I 'make' it, i get that missing header error :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> build-essential perhaps? or apt-get build-dep $programYouWantToInstall
<MisterX> What do you mean? I searched using "apt-cache search" but I found nothing. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> is what you want any of these? apt-cache search xfree |grep devel
<MisterX> ok, I'll search now
<MisterX> I couldn't find anything needed :(
<MisterX> Hmm... I'm going to watch licq official website... maybe I'll able to find something...
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck :)
<MisterX> Thanks :)
<raven3x7> hi 
<MisterX> Hi raven :)
<raven3x7> anyone else has had amarok confusing artist names?
<bao> hello, how can i install RPM files?
<bao> i am a newbie...
<raven3x7> a rescan fixes it but it seems to rhappen again after a few hours
<raven3x7> bao use alien
<bao> it says "must run as root to convert to deb format (or u may use fakeroot)
<bao> hmmm...
<raven3x7> bau sudo alien 
<raven3x7> bao sorry
<bao> ok tnx
<luigino> hello everyone? sup?....well, I have installed e17 WM + entrance, made defaulting entrance modifying default-display-manager, but still goes into kde...so what's the file that makes kubuntu that says the default is kde so I can change with enlightenment? 
<raven3x7> er you probably need to change the default kdm entry
<luigino> raven3x7: in fact but whats the file where to change the default?...
<luigino> like to start the default login manager is the default-display-manager... what's the one for the graphical engine?
<bao> how do i run programs that i installed using Sudo dpgk -i???
<tvo> bao: depends on the program
<bao> well, its point2play
<luigino> bao, is it in the /usr/bin?
<bao> ehm... not easy to see, gonna try
<luigino> oh just do cd /usr/bin
<bao> found it
<luigino> good
<luigino> then call it also from your home directory
<luigino> with sudo point2play
<luigino> and have fun
<luigino> :)
<bao> tnx, works'
<zAo^> who helped me with my sound? I found it :)
<luigino> =) a beer as payment hehe
<raven3x7> lugino im not very familiar with kdm but you should be able to it from the gui.
<luigino> oh raven3x7 I tried to look in kcontrol but there's only for the login manager
<bao> anyway to put a shortcut into the menu luigino??
<raven3x7> login manager = kdm i believe. also doesn allow you to change the default wm during login?
<luigino> no in fact :)
<luigino> that's why I'm here to ask if someone knows what's the file associated
<bao> hmmm,  ok....
<luigino> so I can put an hand and modify manually ;)
<raven3x7> hmm im using gdm which allows you to do that
<luigino> I know gdm allows that...but since I have kubuntu which doesn't have gdm... :-/
<raven3x7> http://docs.kde.org/en/3.1/kdebase/kdm
<luigino> ok lets see
<jjesse> monring :)
<luigino> hiya apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> hey
<apokryphos> woo, amaroK 13 released
<apokryphos> s/13/1.3
<luigino> apokryphos: I'm still fighting with kdm ahahah
<apokryphos> luigino: what's the prob?
<luigino> apokryphos: actually I made entrance (the login manager of e17) starting by default but now I'm trying to understand how to start kde with enlightenment 
<luigino> because I want all the settings like sounds etc of kde
<apokryphos> you mean, start kde with entrance
<luigino> mmmm sorta.... start kde with enlightenment desktop...
<luigino> entrance is already ok
<apokryphos> use Enlightenment as the window manager, do you mean?
<luigino> yes
<luigino> by default
<luigino> I was trying to look at kdmrc config file
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> anyone allready succesfully installed a bootsplash for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ok, that's something quite different. I think there's something in the kde faq about that
<luigino> apokryphos: maybe around kdmrc conf file?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell luigino about kdefaq
<apokryphos> luigino: why? That has nothing to do with kdm...
<luigino> ah
<luigino> but there should be somewhere
<luigino> a file where there's the default window manager 
<apokryphos> luigino: should be what?
<luigino> a conf file where I can find the default window manager... like normally it's kde....
<apokryphos> luigino: normally it's KWin -- that's KDE's window manager. Like I said, I think it tells you what to do in the KDE FAQ
<luigino> ok
<luigino> lemme see :))))))
<nikkia> apokryphos: doesn't startkde explicitly run kwin ?
<nikkia> (and kdm defaults to using startkde to start a KDE session)
<apokryphos> nikkia: why would it? That sounds like a bad way to do it
<apokryphos> though I've never used anything other than kwin
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> it does, but only if $KDEWM isn't defined
<luigino> nikkia, maybe that's why exists the kdmrc conf file?
<nikkia> luigino: no, that exists to configure kdm, nothing more
<nikkia> if you want to override a user's KDE window manager, it looks like the answer is to put a shell script that exports KDEMW=/path/to/windowmanager  in ~/.kde/env
<nikkia> as startkde sources *.sh from that directory
<apokryphos> *KDEWM
<nikkia> yeah, that too
<luigino> ok lemme try man :)
<apokryphos> doesn't seem to be in the FAQ... odd; it should be. Might bug canllaith
<apokryphos> old link: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/
<luigino> ok I'm lookin in that page, apokryphos :)))
<luigino> there's just a paragraph: STarting KDE with other window manager
<luigino> :)
<apokryphos> It basically says to do just what nikkia said
<nikkia> gah, i hope these workmen outside aren't going to be there much longer
<nikkia> they're digging up the pavement outside the neighbouring shop, and each time they use the pneumatic drill, my monitor goes ape, and my head aches
<apokryphos> :(
<luigino> nikkia
<nikkia> yes?
<luigino> in the /.kde dir I don't have an env file
<apokryphos> create it
<luigino> shall I make one with that KDEWM=....?
<luigino> ok
<luigino> hold on
<luigino> :)
<nikkia> directory, not a file
<apokryphos> and it's ~/.kde/env/
<luigino> ah I dont have that dir
<apokryphos> yes.... so create it 
<luigino> ok
<luigino> then in inside I have to create a .profile right?
<apokryphos> bbiaf
<nikkia> luigino: no, a file that ends with .sh
<nikkia> you can pick any name
<luigino> ah then startkde will see for that file automatically or somewhere I have to tell startkde to launch that file?
<nikkia> and in that file, you need something like   'export KDEWM=/usr/bin/enlightenment'
<nikkia> luigino: kde automatically 'sources' every .sh file in that directory
<luigino> ah ok
<luigino> perfect
<nikkia> well, automatically is perhaps the wrong word, the 'startkde' script does it
<nikkia> there is a caveat tho
<nikkia> if your .profile or something else modifies KDEHOME to point somewhere other than ~/.kde, then it will look there instead
<luigino> oh I created a .profile with export KDEWM=enlightenment
<luigino> as the paragraph on da page that apokryphos gave me said
<nikkia> erm, thats just a different way of doing it
<luigino> ok lemme reboot kde
<luigino> and lets see if it works
<luigino> I'll bbiab 
<luigino> and thanks :)))
<zAo^> what is a good QT p2p client? Thanks
<zzzzzsolt> hey there
<zAo^> lo
<zzzzzsolt> zAo, try valknut
<zAo^> thnx
<zzzzzsolt> do you know anything about installing kdevelop?
<zAo^> I did once :)
<zzzzzsolt> cos at the time it does little more than complain
<zAo^> what does it say?
<zzzzzsolt> kdelibs is too old
<zAo^> lol. You updated to kde 3.4.2?
<zzzzzsolt> hmm
<zzzzzsolt> nope
<zzzzzsolt> 3.4.0
<zAo^> try that first. It will update your kdelibs 2
<zzzzzsolt> yea but that's not in the ubuntu debs yet is it?
<zAo^> True, but there is an unofficial repo for that.
<zzzzzsolt> won't kynaptic and aptget try to uninstall it every time?
<zAo^> no
<zzzzzsolt> ok
<zzzzzsolt> where's that repo?
<radp> kubuntu has portuguese brazilian translation??
<zAo^> sorry, donno
<zzzzzsolt> k np
<zzzzzsolt> so after i do that
<luigino> hiya again
<luigino> nikkia and apokryphos it worked by half
<luigino> because its a strange behavious
<luigino> *behaviour
<radp> kubuntu has portuguese brazilian translation??
<nikkia> luigino: what kind of strange behaviour ?
<luigino> when I type user/pwd it starts the normal kde loading then when it says load desktop manager it fuses kde with enlightenment
<luigino> so now I see for example the desktop 0.0 as normal kde
<luigino> but the terminal is enlightenment
<luigino> and if I go in the other desktops its like enlightenment
<stagiair> howcome 'kdevelop' isn't listed when I invoke `apt-cache search kdevelop`?
<nikkia> luigino: yes, what else did you expect?
<radp> kubuntu has portuguese brazilian translation??
<nikkia> luigino: that is a 'bug' in enlightenment, it can only handle kdestop on the first virtual desktop
<luigino> that the desktop was with enlightenment icons and theme :)
<luigino> aahhhh
<nikkia> luigino: then you don't want to change window manager, you want to create a new desktop environment
<luigino> mmmh yea
<luigino> in this case where I can tell to create a new desktop environment?
<radp> kubuntu has portuguese brazilian translation??
<luigino> radp...did u tried first to google if it has? 
<radp> luigino yes.. google and the site..
<luigino> ah ok 
<luigino> radp since it's a normal question and the site doesn't say that then maybe for now there isnt a translation 
<luigino> and you maybe have to wait a bit or use english version
<radp> right.. but ubuntu has pt_br translation.. and in the site there is nothing saying about this.. thats why im asking here
<luigino> ah
<zzzzzsolt> if ubuntu has pt-br, then kubuntu does too
<radp> ok.. :) tks
<zzzzzsolt> kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde not gnome as the default
<zzzzzsolt> if i'm not mistaken
<NOVA> hi
<radp> yes.. I know.. but I just wanted to know "rightly" (sorry about the english)
<NOVA> i have got a big problem with my DVD-burning
<zzzzzsolt> by the way, i'm having minor problems with charsets
<NOVA> beocuse my kernel for kubuntu dont seen in my dmeg
<NOVA> anyone can helpme
<luigino> nikkia: there's konstruct application on da kde developer site... do you think that would hop the enlightenment's bug?
<zzzzzsolt> zAo, thanks for the tip on kde, i got a repo added to sources, it's updating like an angel now
<nikkia> luigino: umm, i'm not sure i see how konstruct has any bearing to the issue, to be honest
<zzzzzsolt> did anyone have success with mounting ntfs partitions? it used to work with debian testing
<m0> hi!
<zzzzzsolt> but since root is disabled in ubuntu and the ntfs partition is owned by root and it's read only i can't get to it
<luigino> oh...as ya know is there alternative way to make a new desktop environment by default with kde's settings like sounds? Because if from entrance I set Enlightenment, it loads enlightenment but without settings
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: pass the uid=  option to mount
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: and/or pass the umask= option
<zzzzzsolt> hmm thanks
<m0> aehm.. is the install-radeon-debian script working for kubuntu?
<zzzzzsolt> haven't heared of that, i'll google it
<ukseong> hello for everyone~!!!
<m0> ok then: is the ATI radeon 9600 supported? i mean with a resolution of 1280x1024 depth of min 24bit and a little 3D support?
<zzzzzsolt> m0 i installed it using the ati installer
<zzzzzsolt> it worked ok
<zzzzzsolt> if not flawlessly
<m0> hm is that much work because i tried that "installer" about a year ago and it did not work for me
* apokryphos returns
<m0> as i know there were no installer... at that time..
<zzzzzsolt> there is an executable kind now
<m0> oh ok great
<luigino> re apokryphos 
<zzzzzsolt> it installes the driver and kernel module and control panel
<apokryphos> luigino: you should just login to enlightenment itself... not use it only as the WM
<zzzzzsolt> then you do a fglrxconfig and it should be fine
<m0> and now: what about .deb packets... are they working with kubuntu?
<zzzzzsolt> of course
<apokryphos> m0: ones for ubuntu will obviously work; debian ones may or may not work. Generally not recommended that you use theirs
<luigino> apokryphos: yes that would mean I'll have to get some gtk editor and edit the entrance.config_db to make default enlightenment I guess.... but plus if I login to enlightenment is there a way to import kde settings like sounds in it?
<m0> hmm .. ok but i can still install from surce if there's no ubuntu packet available, right?
<apokryphos> luigino: not any easy way I know; why not use KDE? :|
<zzzzzsolt> i used ubuntu debs for debian testing cos at that time debian didn't have an ipw2200 package and it worked fine
<apokryphos> m0: of course
<luigino> apokryphos: cuz I like enlightenment esthetic's look.... ;-)
<apokryphos> luigino: I wouldn't say that E17 is really properly usable, though... there's a lot to be done there
<m0> good... so let me think: the file system isn`t very different from debian's is it?
<apokryphos> luigino: you can very easily alter kde's look to attract your aesthetic appeal ;-)
<luigino> ;-) 
<apokryphos> m0: they're very similar; ubuntu is debian-based, and every six months it syncs back to give to debian
<m0> good, and the packets i can get with apt-get.. are they the same as the debian ones?
<apokryphos> Not the same; Ubuntu uses its own repositories, but it pretty much has all the things Debian ones have, or close enough to it. 
<apokryphos> But yes, Ubuntu of course uses the apt package management system
<m0> great, so i'll try that now... at the moment i have kanotix installed but that is such a mess atm because of all this packet problems with KDE 3.4.2 and so on..
<zzzzzsolt> it's so close i accidentally left an ubuntu repo in the sources on debian, and did an upgrade. next time i started debian i got a nice ubuntu greeting splash screen
<zzzzzsolt> but everything worked fine
<apokryphos> hehe
<m0> wow that's cool
<apokryphos> There's quite a few stories of people who have gone ubuntu -> debian and visa versa with apt
<apokryphos> it was easier to do with Warty, but still possible wth Hoary 
<m0> ok then i'm gone for installing... version 5.04 is the newest, right?
<zzzzzsolt> no wonder though, i hear many debian developers help ubuntu now
<zzzzzsolt> yea, 5.04
<zzzzzsolt> are you thinking about installing ubuntu or kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Indeed. And some who make the packages for Ubuntu also do it for Debian; they're reasonably tight, but there's still some cold feelings among the debian community toward ubuntu ;-)
<zzzzzsolt> hehe i bet, they stole their manpower :)
<m0> kubuntu
<m0> why?
<zzzzzsolt> just checking :)
<zzzzzsolt> i used to have gnome on debian, but as soon as i installed kubuntu i became a kde fan
<apokryphos> =)
<m0> ^^
<zzzzzsolt> plus i really want kdevelop, i used to do things for windos with delphi, i want to do that with linux now
<luigino> I'll bbiab
<zzzzzsolt> i got kdevelop i got kdevelop :)
<seaLne> anyone here done any ruby/qt stuff?
<aseigo> some yes =)
<seaLne> i'm having problems trying to connect slots and signals
<seaLne> if i just do connect(@cases, SIGNAL('clicked(int)'), self, SLOT('casesPopup()')) i get a method_missing error for connect
<seaLne> the tutorial shows just doing connect , the bindings page has Qt::Object.connect but neither seem to work
<seaLne> the slot is defined
<seaLne> aseigo: i'm new to this so its probably something wrong im doing
<seaLne> the connect is withing the initialize block and the class is inheriting from KDE::MainWindow
<aseigo> gr. hold on.. i'll brb.. i have to log out and back in.. then i'll see what i can do to help =)
<aseigo> and btw, #kde-devel can be useful as well.. 
<setite> anyoen know how to get WMP9 to work in firefox.. and w32codecs dont solve it
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> is there a way to enable full access for a X-user?
<seaLne> full access to what?
<zAo^> how can I change my middle mouse to "go back in history", in Konqueror? Thanks
* aseigo returns
<aseigo> zAo^: it's in the web behaviour page of konqueror's settings
<tuxipuxi> hi
<tuxipuxi> heh this question is rather offtopic, but i will ask it anyway. what's the chance of getting a beamer to work with the kubuntu live cd on a laptop quickly? ;)
<zAo^> aseigo: I only can assign that to my 3rd mouse button
<aseigo> zAo^: ah.. is it right click only? oh well =) perhaps try khotkeys then ...
* nikkia thinks mouse support is probably the biggest let-down of konqueror, atm
<aseigo> nikkia: mouse support?
<zAo^> $ khotkeys
<zAo^> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<zAo^> lol :)
<nikkia> aseigo: lack of control over what mice buttons DO
<seaLne> being able to just paste urls into anywhere on konq is brilliant
<aseigo> nikkia: ah .. well, if that's the biggest let down ... =)
<nikkia> aseigo: and as i understand khotkeys, you can't easily map multiple mice buttons to different events
<nikkia> aseigo: put it this way, if i open konq to browse, i get sick of hitting the back button on my mouse LONG before i run into lack of plugins, or shaky rendering :)
<seaLne> alt+left arrow key
<nikkia> after about the 3rd or 4th hitting the back button and nothing happening, i switch desktops to firefox :)
<nikkia> seaLne: i prefer the mouse button, its already under my thumb if i'm browsing
<zAo^> seaLne: where do I need to change the to?
<aseigo> nikkia: the back button or the mouse buttons?
<nikkia> aseigo: the mouse's back button
<nikkia> aseigo: 6 button mouse
* aseigo looks at his mouse
<zAo^> :)
* aseigo shakes his head
<apokryphos> 6-button mouses are really more popular now, and becoming more standard (our school had them)
<seaLne> aseigo: so what should a connect look like?
<aseigo> the only thing more stupid than software features that are done without thought for integration are hardware features that are done the same
<apokryphos> Makes sense that kde should have proper support for them
<nikkia> apokryphos: heck, i bought a cheapo mouse from argos the other day for my SO, and its 12 buttons!!
<apokryphos> :|
<nikkia> aseigo: every other browser supports the back button
<seaLne> nikkia: thats just excessive
<seaLne> maybe it was a keyboard with a trackball on it and not a mouse? :)
<aseigo> seaLne: can you paste your connect line again for me? sorry =)
<seaLne> connect(@cases, SIGNAL('clicked(int)'), self, SLOT('casesPopup()'))
<aseigo> nikkia: if X can see it, you should be able to use khotkeys with it
<zAo^> any idea how to change it? I only can set guestues or keyboard input
<aseigo> seaLne: aaah.. no, it is:
<nikkia> seaLne: heh, no, normal 7 buttons for a 'web' mouse, plus prev-app, next-app, page-up, page-down, and 'context' *shrug*
<apokryphos> My KHotKeys still doesn't work in Konq, even with breezy
<apokryphos> aseigo: does khotkeys launch for you? (in Kubuntu)
<aseigo> Qt::Object.connect @case, SIGNAL("clicked(int)"), self, SLOT("casesPopup()")
<aseigo> connect isn't used like a method with ()
<aseigo> apokryphos: dunno. am on my suse laptop atm and am not near the kubuntu boxes to try
<nikkia> aseigo: its probably equivalent
<apokryphos> ok
<seaLne> aseigo: hmm i still get `method_missing': undefined method `connect' for Qt::Object:Class (NoMethodError) even with that
<nikkia> aseigo: ruby allows you to omit ()s if there is no precident issues
<nikkia> aseigo: so 'blah a' and 'blah(a)' are equivalent
<aseigo> seaLne: hrm. and of course you've require'd Korundum in yoru script, right?
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> the slot is defined earlier
<zAo^> well, lets buy a new mouse :)
<aseigo> seaLne: are other Qt:: calls working for you?
<seaLne> aseigo: a good point not entirely sure it is working completly in breezy but i have a Qt::Splitter which works fine
<aseigo> hm.. ok.. then you have Qt bindings available to you ... very odd ... and you are using the latest version of Korundum?
<seaLne> the one in breezy
* aseigo has no idea which one that is =)
<seaLne> hmm yeah its not very descriptive but claims to be 3.4.2
<aseigo> seaLne: if you want to send me your script, i can see if it works here
<jpowers> are there known issues with kde 3.4.2's kwallet and/or certificate handling?  I had to disable my secure pop link b/c the certificate was bad and it didn't seem to want to accept it forever.
<m0> hey guys what is the standard root password?
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<m0> does nomoby know what the root password after the installation is?
<m0> kk sry
<apokryphos> np
<sproingie> root has no password after install
<sproingie> it's not hidden, it can't log in at all
<m0> ok but how can i get root provileges at the konsole then?
<sproingie> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<m0> can't i just enable that root account?
<sproingie> you can.  you'll have to use sudo at least once to do it.
<sproingie> sudo -i will give you the equivalent of a root login shell
* sproingie is old-fashioned, uses sudo su -
<m0> ok.. i like it more with a root account... why is it disabled here?
* aseigo laughs
<jpowers> m0: why do you really need a root account?
<m0> and why is that thing not creating fstab entrys?
<m0> because i'm used to it
<jpowers> m0: I'm used to running windows as administrator, but that doesn't make it good or safe.
<m0> i know i don't use linux with the root account but i'm used to log into konsole with root when i do my apt-get or administration, that's why
<jpowers> I enabled root before I understood why it was done this way.
<jpowers> now I kinda wish I could go back.
<nikkia> jpowers: i went thru that, on OSX 
<nikkia> jpowers: you can
<jpowers> oh
<jpowers> sweet
<nikkia> sudo passwd -d
<nikkia> actually, forget that
<jpowers> it's that easy?
<jpowers> haha
<nikkia> no :/
<aseigo> seaLne: heehehehe
<aseigo> seaLne: QListViewItem isn't a QObject
<aseigo> seaLne: Qt::Object.connect @tree, SIGNAL("clicked(int)"), self, SLOT("casesPopup()")
<aseigo> seaLne: and voila!
<nikkia> jpowers: i thoguht there was a way to force a 'non-usable' password with passwd, thought it was -d (delete) but that sets a blank passwd :/
<jpowers> oooh
<jpowers> yeah
<jpowers> don't want to do that
<nikkia> jpowers, sudo vi /etc/shadow    then change root's password entry to ! would work
<seaLne> aseigo: ahh :) but how do i narrow it down to a specific item then? i was wanting to popup a menu when you right click on it
<aseigo> seaLne: use QListView's clicked(QListViewItem*) signal
<nikkia> jpowers: aha!
<nikkia> jpowers: i knew there was an option...
<nikkia> sudo passwd -l
<aseigo> seaLne: and yeah, #kde-devel is often better for these questions as Riddell and i arent' always around here =)
<jpowers> oh
<nikkia> (lock account)
<jpowers> thanks, nikkia 
<seaLne> aseigo: cool i'll look at that, thanks, i was a bit nervous about asking newbie questions in kde-devel
<aseigo> seaLne: that's what it's there for
<seaLne> k
<nikkia> jpowers: scarily, doing that stores the old password somewhere o_O
<jpowers> yikes
<jpowers> ok
<nikkia> jpowers: since you can undo the -l by doing passwd -u
<jpowers> I'll do the /etc/shadow thing instead
<nikkia> jpowers: my guess is, it simply puts ! at the start of the shadow passwd entry, making it un-cryptable, then -u removes the !
<nikkia> or it might use #, but all my locked accounts seem to be !
<jpowers> ah
<nikkia> indeed, thats exactly what it does :P
<nikkia> root:!$1$0Ze0G8 ....
<nikkia> and after -u :  root:$1$0Ze0G8 ....
<nikkia> jpowers, sudo passwd -d root ; sudo passwd -l root     would probably restore the root password to the default [k] ubuntu state, i think
<nikkia> ie, set an empty password, then dump ! on the start
<jpowers> interesting
<jpowers> thanks, nikkia 
<nikkia> thankfully, i didn't lose use of sudo during any of that messing about :)
<jk-> hi all
<jk-> what's the "kubuntu way" of loading an iptables configuration at boot ?
<luigino> hello again all....
<nikkia> jk, no idea, i can't even see a startup for iptables in my /etc
<nikkia> jk, at least, on my kubuntu machine
<jk-> nikkia: no, me either :(
<luigino> as you know, where I can get the edb_gtk_ed tool?
<nikkia> here on my desktop, i have a hacked together iptables in /etc/init.d that just does iptables-save   on stop   and iptables-restore on start
<nikkia> (and does the ip6tables equivalents too, naturally)
<jk-> nikkia: yeah, i've done the same on my (debian) laptop
<nikkia> jk, i'd just copy that over then
<jk-> ok, thanks anyhow :)
<m0> aehm isn't there amule for apt-get??
<apokryphos> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
* apokryphos wonders if Riddell can kick jake1 -- he responds to the bot char.
<nikkia> apokryphos: have you seen the news today, btw?
<apokryphos> nikkia: nope, was gonna wait to see at work. What's up?
<nikkia> apokryphos: you know that cyprus airplane crash the other day? its getting more and more bizarre
<CellarDoor> hi all
<apokryphos> yeah
<nikkia> apokryphos: they've concluded that the victims were dead 'long before' the crash
<apokryphos> Oo, what's happening?
<apokryphos> :|
<m0> why does it say: E: Couldn't find package amule
<apokryphos> nikkia: Any news on how the pilots seemed to go unconscious *before* the passengers though they were dropping? That's what happened, they were saying :|
<nikkia> 'the bodies were frozen solid, and show signs that the explosion from the crash thawed them slightly'
<CellarDoor> ooer
<apokryphos> m0: you don't have "Universe" repository enabled. Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line with "Universe" in it
<m0> ok thx
<apokryphos> nikkia: very weird
<nikkia> apokryphos: some very serious twilighty one stuff there, IMO
<apokryphos> nikkia: but they're not putting it down to terrorism at all... no signs.
<apokryphos> Indeed. Fishy.
<nikkia> s/one/zone/
<CellarDoor> nikkia thats the strangest thing I've heard in a while
<nikkia> CellarDoor: yeah, reminds me of 'Millenium' for some reason
<nikkia> (the film)
<CellarDoor> ah haven't seen that
<nikkia> CellarDoor: its about time travellers from the future, that start travelling to our time, and pulling people off (about to) plane crashes
<CellarDoor> speaking of wierdness... I just tried Mepis
<nikkia> CellarDoor: their future is underpopulated, and they figure we won't miss people that were going to die anyway
<luigino> no one knows what's the gtk package that contains the edb_gtk_ed tool? :)
<CellarDoor> nikkia: ah rite
<CellarDoor> This is what I posted to someone in another channel concerning my first impressions Mepis:
<CellarDoor> Mepis started up ok... KDE 3.3 looks old now but nevermind... First thing: No eth0... dunno why but I had to go into the Mepis Control thingy to turn it on and even then it kept going off again... wierd. And KDE 3.3 looks uh... old. Anti aliasing was on Mepis which was good (As I can't seem to get it to turn on in kubuntu). Wasn't wrapped with the standard app selections but thats not important. The worst thing was when I went
<CellarDoor> e of times... nothing. I thought, uh oh this looks bad. After I killed it at the power switch I was able to boot back into my familiar kubuntu desktop again... phew !
<apokryphos> nikkia: 48 children :(
<apokryphos> (at least)
<troglodyt> 21 kids
<apokryphos> troglodyt: 21 more?
<troglodyt> 21 kids total
<apokryphos> No. Apparently 48 were children heading for Prague
<apokryphos> http://www.iht.com/articles/2005/08/15/news/crash.php
<troglodyt> ah OK.. i just read a cnn report on it... they said one source we saysing 48 kids, but they had 3 other sources saying 20 or 21
<nikkia> apokryphos: oddly, the BBC says '17'
<apokryphos> Just reading that now
<apokryphos> it also mentions that the name of all the persons (list) has been given out...
<luigino> apokryphos and nikkia, do ya know maybe which gtk package contains the edb_gtk_ed tool? 
<nikkia> luigino: not a clue
<apokryphos> nope
<luigino> ok thx :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: can you think of any possible explanation for bodies being frozen?
<apokryphos> maybe the ventilation system completely mucked up. But I still find that odd; a guy was saying that it had at least 4 ventilation systems...
<troglodyt> at 36,000 ft it's -50
<hussam> How much time would it take to compile kernel on a P3 with 384MB ram? appoximately
<nikkia> apokryphos: not really
<CellarDoor> People pass out quiclky at high altitudes and freeze quickly too
<apokryphos> troglodyt: woah
<apokryphos> what exactly could fighter jets do? I guess check whether it should be shot down or not :|
<CellarDoor> They're still trying to figure out exactly what happened
<nikkia> apokryphos: i suspect they were fearing a 9/11 style hijack
<nikkia> apokryphos: not like there's a great number of high profile targets in greece that they'd bother crashing a plane into...  the acropolis i guess, but thats material damage, not much for terrorists to gain, really
<apokryphos> I think it would be the last country on the list, and there's no big "rebels" I know against the acropolis
<nikkia> 'and also, today, muslim fundamentalists crashed an aircraft and killed 10 mountain goats' isn't much of of a attention grabber :P
<apokryphos> though it is perhaps one of the greatest architectural achievements in europe ;-)
<apokryphos> That's been ruled out, I'm sure. All but 11 were Cypriots, says the article (though not entirely sure what to believe). And chance of one of those being muslim is slim, especially in Cyprus/going to Greece
<apokryphos> re: acropolis... it's in a state already. All ugly scafolding etc :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh yeah, doesn't look like terrorism, i was just meaning why the F16s were scrambled... 
<apokryphos> sure
<nikkia> hmmm, i suppose it was nearly an hour before the F16s met the plane
<nikkia> so freezing solid IS possible in that time
<nikkia> (and 1hr40ish before it crashed)
<apokryphos> there's just been so many "big issues" in the news lately. One after another, repeatedly
<nikkia> actually, more than that
<hussam> nikkia: when you were on Kubuntu,did you compile your own kernel?
<nikkia> hussam: i tried
<nikkia> hussam: it wasn't easy, because kubuntu's mkinitrd is bugged :P
<nikkia> hussam: i also had problems that the kernel i DID get working, wasn't very reliable, i don't know why (same sources i'm using now, so the kernel itself is fine)
<hussam> nikkia: if it does work, it won't replace the old one, just add another kernel to menu.lst right?
<nikkia> hussam: depends on how you compile it
<nikkia> hussam: if you give it a different release number, you should be alright, otherwise you have to be careful about overwriting /lib/modules/
<hussam> nikkia: I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<nikkia> yeah, that should be ok, should just add a new menu item, and leave your old modules alone
<nikkia> be aware, that doing that, you will be lacking quite a few drivers that aren't in the kernel, that kubuntu installs
<hussam> nikkia: will NVIDIA kernel module build, if my source is an unpatched tarball from kernel.org?
<nikkia> hussam: yeah
<nikkia> hussam: nvidia's driver isn't all that picky about the kernel anyway
<dionysus> just out of curiousity, are there any huge differences between using ubuntu post-'apt-get install kde kdebase kde....etc' and kubuntu?
<CellarDoor> dionysus, opinions seem to be divided on that one
<dionysus> heh
<hussam> nikkia: and it is possible to have a kernel 2.6.12.4 without affecting the installed 2.6.10 in any way as long as I give different release numbers, right?
<nikkia> by default, you'll be fine with those 2 anyway
<apokryphos> dionysus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get you all the necessary things that come with kubuntu
<nikkia> hussam: its only when you have say, kubuntu's 2.6.10 and your own 2.6.10 that you start to run into potential problems
<nikkia> and that's why the guide uses '--custom' appended to the kernel name
<hussam> nikkia: Ok I understand that.
<nikkia> erm, -custom, rather
<dionysus> ah k cool ty apokryphos :)
<nikkia> hussam: i'd follow that guide's advice anyway, ie, build a '-custom' kernel
<nikkia> hussam, that way, if there is an ubuntu 2.6.12.4 release, you stand less chance of clashing
<CellarDoor> ooh
<nikkia> hussam: as i said though, i found 2.6.12.3 to be very unreliable under kubuntu, i don't know why, you might be alright, but i had kernel panics, freezes, the whole lot
<CellarDoor> I did an apt-get upgrade and I seem to be getting 3.4.2 packages... goodo !
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: you must have added the 3.4.2 repository, yup
<CellarDoor> ah I thought I did, but it didn't seem to be working before
<CellarDoor> guess it is now :P
<hussam> nikkia: I guess that's why it's good we can have more than one kernel installed.
<nikkia> hussam: the great thing about grub, is that you don't need a menu item for each one, either
<hussam> nikkia: one for productivity and one for testing :)
<nikkia> hussam: you can boot an 'old stable' kernel from grub just by using the command line, and keep your menu relatively clean
<CellarDoor> hmm how do I know I've got 3.4.2 ?
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: kde-config --version
<CellarDoor> ah thanks apokryphos 
<nikkia> i don't normally add a grub menu item for a new kernel until i'm sure it works, too, that way, if it falls over in the middle of the night in the first day or two, it will boot back in the stable 'known good' kernel
<apokryphos> or Help -> About in any kde app
<CellarDoor> Qt: 3.3.3
<CellarDoor> KDE: 3.4.2
<CellarDoor> kde-config: 1.0
<CellarDoor> yes :D
<CellarDoor> apokryphos: apps are still saying 3.4.0, I'm supposing I might need to log out and back in again for that to change ?
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: what apps?
<CellarDoor> Konqueror is saying that its version 3.4.2 but that KDE is 3.4.0 still
<apokryphos> You should always relogin after a KDE upgrade.. if you haven't done that already
<CellarDoor> ah thought so
<CellarDoor> brb
<CellarDoor> yes
<CellarDoor> its all good
<CellarDoor> :)
<hussam> nikkia: on #NVIDIA, they told me that the kernel tarball does have the headers to compile the driver module
<nikkia> hussam, did i say it didn't ?
<nikkia> hussam, you asked if it'd work, i said 'yes'  :)
<CellarDoor> Now I wonder if Konqueror will stop crashing 
<nikkia> hussam, all the nvidia installer cares about, is /lib/modules/$VERSION/build being setup right, and that is done as part of the build process
<hussam> nikkia : oh sorry, I meant they said, if did not have the headers
<hussam> nikkia : did not*
<nikkia> hussam, they're liars, or stupid, one or the other
<nikkia> hussam, given that the kernel headers are part of, and required to build, the kernel, it wouldn't make much sense for them NOT to be included in the kernel tarball
<hussam> nikkia: yeah I agree with you. I was just surprised when someone in #NVIDIA told me the kernel tarball didn't have the headers. they are probably mistaken
<nikkia> hussam, they're very much mistaken:  '41M     /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.3/include/'
<dionysus> hussam, the only person in #nvidia who said anything was me, and I said I didn't know as I tend to use kernel-source (or linux-source as it seems to be now) packages rather than kernel.org kernels
<dionysus> anyone using a nforce4-based motherboard able to tell me if the amd74xx.ko module is what i should be irritated at for not giving me my sweet DMA or should I be looking for something else for that?
<nikkia> dionysus: its the most likely culprit
<Wizzard> ppl, where can I find the newest dcgui for Kubuntu? 
<hussam> Ok nikkia, dionysus, thanks guys, I gotta go now :)
<dionysus> hmm....had hoped it was only for the older nforce boards (google seems to turn it up in reference to nforce2 chipsets more than anything else)....ah well :/
<nikkia> dionysus: it does seem to be mostly nForce/2/3
<dionysus> Wizzard, 0.80 is in universe, anything newer I guess you'd have to look at apt-get.org or compiling from source
<nikkia> but it lists MCP04 too, which i think is the nForce 4
<_ubuntu> If I install KDE on ubuntu, how do I do the switch session thing?
<Wizzard> thx, dionysus
<apokryphos> _ubuntu: once you log out just select a different Session
<dean> microsoft lost her shame>> news.com.com/Microsoft,+Apple+in+iPod+patent+tussle/2100-1047_3-5830435.html?tag=nefd.pop
<_ubuntu> apokryphos: where do I do that?
<nikkia> actually, it looks like MCP04 is nForce 5, nForce 4 is CK804, also handled by the amd74xx module
<_ubuntu> apokryphos: its on the login page?
<apokryphos> _ubuntu: in the login page, buttom-left
<Tm_lag> o/
<dionysus> nikkia, ah k cool....so I do have the right module running, its just deciding to play silly buggers on me......heh well ty for the help :)
<apokryphos> s/buttom/bottom
<nikkia> dionysus: might be worth turning on debugging, and seeing what gets printed by the module on load
<dionysus> nikkia, cool, will give that a go, dmesg sure isn't giving me anything :(
<dionysus> nikkia, ty again :)
<_ubuntu> apokryphos, thanks
<Eremit> hi
<Eremit> can someone help me with my first kubuntu installation?
<Eremit> perhaps in german?
<OculusAquilae> Eremit: german channel is #kubuntu-de
<Eremit> oh. ok.
<wincide> hi all, do someone use tomcat ??
<wincide> i don't know how to test if a local-tomcat is running
<CellarDoor> anyone else updated to KDE 3.4.2 here ?
<CellarDoor> Cause I have a question 
<CellarDoor> Where did the Control Centre go ?
<osfameron> evenin'
<CellarDoor> evenin'
<osfameron> I just tried to install Kontact on ubuntu (not kubuntu, but apokryphos pointed me in this direction)
<osfameron> and get "Cannot load part for mail: Library files for "libkmailpart.la" not found in paths"
<osfameron> hello :-)
<CellarDoor> ah rite
<osfameron> didn't work with KDE 342 rep added either
<apokryphos> osfameron: you upgraded your kde already?
<osfameron> apokryphos, um, well I asked it to reinstall Kontact
<osfameron> and was hoping that the package magicment would just do the right thing
<osfameron> :-)
<apokryphos> Should probably be ok; what's the error again?
<apokryphos> and you did of course restart Kontact, right?
<osfameron> "Cannot load part for mail: Library files for "libkmailpart.la" not found in paths"
<osfameron> yup I killed the old one before the install
<osfameron> (actually, while the files were downloading, which I *think* amounts to the same thing)
<apokryphos> as long as you restarted it once it was installing properly, no, it's fine
<osfameron> heh, I'm enjoying the no reboots part of linux :-)
<apokryphos> you don't have libkmailpart.la in  /usr/lib/kde3?
<osfameron> doesn't look like it
<osfameron> nope
<osfameron> there's a whole load of other lib*.la and .so in there but not that one
<apokryphos> osfameron: can you try closing kontact, doing a sudo apt-get remove --purge kmail   and then reinstalling just kmail?
<apokryphos> that la should come with kmail.. no idea why you don't have it :|
<osfameron> cool, I'll try that
<CellarDoor> Control Centre is gone from the K menu
<CellarDoor> Is that supposed to happen ?
<osfameron> apokryphos, "Package kmail is not installed, so not removed"
<osfameron> which would explain a lot
<CellarDoor> hah
<apokryphos> osfameron: :)
<apokryphos> osfameron: I guess Kontact on Ubuntu doesn't bring it in...
<apokryphos> osfameron: sudo apt-get install kdepim
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey. Could I ask for a little help regarding some broken packages?
<apokryphos> that will bring in all the things that integrates with kontact
<osfameron> ah, I installed Kontact not kdepim (using synaptic, but that shouldn't make the difference)
<apokryphos> ah, so I see; kontact pack just recommends those others, doesn't depend. 
<CellarDoor> The System Icon has a little kubuntu symbol on the monitor now... nice touch
<osfameron> apokryphos, thanks - I'll try installing kdepim now :-)
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: I think the System Menu now is used... not sure of the defaults though, and I don't use kmenu at all 8)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyone?
<apokryphos> right-click -> Panel Menu -> Add to Panel -> Special Button -> System .... if you don't have it
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: you don't need to ever ask to ask, really :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, okay then
<CellarDoor> apokryphos: hmm I thought thats what they might have intended... ok, thanks... having Control Centre back in there will put me back in my comfort zone ;P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm trying to install globulation2 via backports and I get this
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rogue_Jedi_X>   glob2: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Rogue_Jedi_X> E: Broken packages
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: you using the official backports? You don't have the old backport repo, do you?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There are two? The one I have is deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<apokryphos> That's not backports, really; that's hoary-extras
<apokryphos> despite the URL ;-)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoops
<Rogue_Jedi_X> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hm, I think I got it now. Thanks for clearing that up
<apokryphos> if the package is genuinely broken, you might like to report it. Though, this is the #kubuntu channel, and that doesn't sound liek a kde app ;-)
<apokryphos> (not to bugzilla, though)
<osfameron> apokryphos, ta, that now has a whole load more stuff to play with :-)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's a RTS game. Not sure if it's KDE or Gnome, though. I think it might be just X
<wincide> does exist a qt version of firefox ????
<wincide> i have a lot of problems with flash and konqueror
<wincide> sometimes can't show the text
<Dhraakellian> yes, there does, but only development versions, afaik
<Dhraakellian> and they're not terribly stable
<wincide> and mozilla browser needs gtk ???
<Dhraakellian> on linux, yes
<wincide> not firefox
<Dhraakellian> XUL on linux uses gtk
<wincide> XUL???
<CellarDoor> Does anyone know if and how to get the ubuntu update manager to work in KDE ? Does it dock in the systray ? I installed it but it doesn't start up even from the K menu
<Dhraakellian> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XUL
<CellarDoor> ooh
<CellarDoor> wait a sec
<Dhraakellian> well, so maybe I misspoke slightly
<CellarDoor> hmm the thing wont start up
<Dhraakellian> but yeah, Mozilla stuff uses gtk on linux
<CellarDoor> I just get the hourglass treatment
<wincide> *hit , i need a browser
<wincide> but not konqueror 
<wincide> flash doesn't go well on konqueror
<apokryphos> Works fine here
<Dhraakellian> there's Opera, if you can't stand Firefox with gtk
<apokryphos> then again, so does my flash in FF.
<luigino> anyone here knows what should mean this :0. in this log message: Aug 15 21:12:08 localhost entrance: Opened PAM session. luigino : :0. ?
<Dhraakellian> opera uses Qt, not that you'd notice it, what with the theming
<Tm_lag> Opera sucks
<apokryphos> Tm_lag: :-O
<Dhraakellian> and it's not F/OSS, if you care about such things
<CellarDoor> was that Opera or Oprah ?
<CellarDoor> ;)
<Tm_lag> =)
<Dhraakellian> CellarDoor, I don't think Oprah is F/OSS either
<wincide> i don't want gtk :(
<CellarDoor> hahaha
<Tm_lag> yes, that's the one
<Dhraakellian> wincide, having to install gtk isn't so bad
<Dhraakellian> what gets me is the gnome deps in kubuntu
<apokryphos> Tm_lag: what's bad about Opera?
<wincide> it's installing more packagers to do the same :\
<Tm_lag> just don't like it
<wincide> *packages
<apokryphos> Dhraakellian: yeah; little incosiderate ;-)
<Dhraakellian> (and the fact that the file dialog in the ubuntu build of Firefox is just plain annoying)
<Tm_lag> way it works, handle cookies and stuff etc
* Dhraakellian uses Konqueror on linux and Firefox on windows
<apokryphos> Opera for Windows here; smooth/slick.
<Dhraakellian> while firefox on linux doesn't quite give me the same dirty feeling that IE on windows gives me, I still don't like it
<Tm_lag> :/
<apokryphos> someone did a video comparison of the Gnome/KDE Open File.. dialog... very funny
<Tm_lag> I use Firefox mostly
* apokryphos can't remember his last time on Windoze :|
<Tm_lag> I remember
<Tm_lag> now :/
* nikkia needs to use windows again tomorrow
<nikkia> :/
<nikkia> thankfully, it'll only be a 20 minute boot, flash, reboot
<Dhraakellian> apokryphos, I booted up to my windows partition just before I installed kubuntu
<nikkia> well, 'flash' isn't the right word
<Dhraakellian> but that was just so that I could make sure that the installation still worked
<Tm_lag> I have to use windows to get irc
<Dhraakellian> after scaling the partition down from 30GB to 10B
<nikkia> but the only reason i need to run windows tomorrow is to disable RPC2 on a new DVD+RW
<Dhraakellian> the only time I actually use Windows is when I'm on campus
<Tm_lag> (yes, I can irc with my phone but it's painful)
<Dhraakellian> if those computers could boot from CD, I'd be using a liveCD
<jeffm_> hey guys
<nikkia> Tm_lag: there ARE irc clients for linux, you know :P
<jeffm_> lol
<jeffm_> im having wireless network troubles
<Tm_lag> eh
* apokryphos just remembered: bookmarks
<Tm_lag> but no drivers for my data cable
<Dhraakellian> xchat, konversation, irssi, etc
<apokryphos> d'oh, they deleted it from the drive
<jeffm_> my wireless lan card shows up on the computer, but i cant connect to any networks
<Tm_lag> haha
<Tm_lag> fucking gprs
* Tm_lag can't wait dsl connection
<Dhraakellian> XiRCON?
<nikkia> tm, buy a better phone :P
<Tm_lag> yup
<Dhraakellian> what's that?
<Tm_lag> nikkia this IS better phone
<nikkia> tm, clearly not
<nikkia> tm, i can get online with mine just fine using either the data cable OR bluetooth
<jeffm_> does anyone have experience with wireless networking?
<Tm_lag> cx70 as my modem
<Tm_lag> siemens it is
<nikkia> tm, and i get ~300-400Kbps from it when i do :P
<nikkia> (which is really great knowing i can rack up a massive phone bill in mere seconds :)
<jeffm_> ping google.com
<Tm_lag> nikkia well, it's all about usb cable emulating com, normal com cable works fine in linux
<nikkia> Tm_lag: no, mine is with a USB cable too
<Tm_lag> eh
<Tm_lag> =)
<nikkia> Tm_lag: it appears as a standard USB serial port
<Tm_lag> yay
<Tm_lag> nice
<nikkia> it appears as /dev/ttyUSB0 or something
<nikkia> its more fun using rfcomm tho
<Tm_lag> maybe it's just me with no skills then ;)
<nikkia> perhaps :P
<jeffm_> google.com
<Tm_lag> jeffm_ we got it already thank you ;)
<Tm_lag> Dhra: xircon is one of the newest irc clients =)
<Dhraakellian> link?
<Tm_lag> www.xircon.com/
<nikkia> god, i remember when xircon was all there was for GUI irc on linux
<Tm_lag> =)
<nikkia> tm, stop being evil
<Tm_lag> yup, that's the one
<nikkia> Tk/Tcl junk :P
<Tm_lag> beautiful and all ] ;=
<nikkia> tm, don't make me kick you!
<Tm_lag> =)
<nikkia> tm, in fairness... the 'whiteboard' feature was/is nice
<Tm_lag> uhm
<nikkia> really really annoys non xircon users in a channel tho
<Tm_lag> whiteboard?
<nikkia> tm, xircon has a whiteboard, it opens a drawing window, and anything you draw there is sent to everyone on the same channel(s) as you via ctcp
<Tm_lag> ah
<nikkia> likewise, if another xircon users in the same channel draws on the whiteboard, it appears on yours
<nikkia> s/users/user/
<nikkia> of course, being Tk based, its an UGLY whiteboard, but still
<Tm_lag> =)
<Tm_lag> bah! I download irssi to windows and use it
<Tm_lag> I hate gui clients
<luigino> nikkia may I ask you if this log message: "Aug 15 21:12:08 localhost entrance: Replacing Entrance with simple login program to wait for session end. " would mean Entrance wont really start the environment I choose but starts the kdm then starts kde?
<nikkia> luigino: no idea, never used 'entrance'
<Dhraakellian> Tm_lag, why would you need windows for irssi?
<luigino> ok
<luigino> thanks anyway nikkia :)
<Tm_lag> dhraakellian I don't as soon as I get gprs working in linux, but until...
<Dhraakellian> ah
<Tm_lag> doh
<Tm_lag> I hate my life
<ValheruLord> hi all.... i have installed kubuntu but i cannot connect to internet with my ethernet connection.. my eth card is ok but when i start dhclient it receves nothing from modem
<ValheruLord> can anyone that has ideas
<yns> I'm having the same problem :)
<ValheruLord> can ubuntu device database establish my connection automatically
<Tm_lag> good enough, ChatZilla
<jake1> i am so confused
<jake1> why is it that i respond to the ! character
<jake1> what the hell is happening
<jake1> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jake1
<jake1> !
<jake1> !jake1
<ubotu> jake1: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<jake1> !info
<Tm_lag> !weather
<jake1> no response
<jake1> someone says i respond to the bot character
<jake1> but i don't
<jake1> i already got banned from #ubuntu 
<jake1> but i dnt see anything happening
<Tm_lag> =)
<jake1> Tm_lag do you notice anything?
<jake1> cuz i dnt
<jake1> and i have no clue what anyone is talking about
<Tm_lag> =)
<Tm_lag> muha
<jake1> ummmm
<jake1> ok....
<jake1> is that a yes or no
<jake1> ?
<deinde> hello pax, need help with fat32, big problem
<deinde> anyone can help me with ubuntu crash reading file on fat32 partition?
<deinde> is there anyone?
<Tm_lag> :o
<phreakys> hi
<Tm_lag> no! don't talk to me!
<phreakys> :)
<phreakys> is there a way i can check easily whats running on what port?
<phreakys> 80 seems to be blocked :/
<deinde> hello Tm_lag can u help me with problems with fat32 problem?
<Tm_lag> ...
<Tm_lag> did I said something? ] ;=
<deinde> ....:-(
<Tm_lag> hmm, so tell me, maybe I can help
<deinde> thank u TM_lag, when I read a file under the fat32 partition the system stop, and I can't do anything
<Tm_lag> uh
<Tm_lag> nice
<deinde> thanks!
<deinde> I make only nice errors!
<deinde> ;-P
<Tm_lag> so, system stops... the partition is in the very same HD than your root partition?
<deinde> phisically yes
<Tm_lag> hmm
<Tm_lag> any possibility to have broken partition?
<deinde> how can I get it?
<phreakys> i dont understand...something is fucking on port 80 :/
<phreakys> and its not apache :"(
<phreakys> someone can shine a light on this?
<deinde> silly question?
<phreakys> yea, i guess :/
<phreakys> i just need a tool that shows me whats going on, on my ports
<phreakys> you know a good one deinde?
<deinde> tell me
<deinde> but silly was for me
<phreakys> ow, ah
<deinde> for my question to TM_lag
<phreakys> ah well...no question is silly
<deinde> have u got any idea for my problem? 
<phreakys> you are using windows?
<bufalo73> phreakys, nmap and top?
<phreakys> cool, tnx bufalo
<deinde> I have dual boot, I'm under ubuntu and when I try to read the fat32 partition all stop
<deinde> Tm: are u still there?
<phreakys> windows stops?
<Tm_lag> deinde oh yes
<deinde> phreakys: no ubuntu
<Tm_lag> hmm hmm
<deinde> Tm_lag: any idea to discover if partition are broken? (I never had problems with winxp)
<phreakys> hm, kill windows and try wine? :/
<Tm_lag> =)
<Tm_lag> kill all and die?
<phreakys> lol
<bufalo73> deinde, fsck
<phreakys> yea, something like that
<phreakys> kamikaze
<deinde> bufalo73: it asks me about sever filesystem damage...
<Tm_lag> :o
<Tm_lag> =)
<Tm_lag> xD
<bufalo73> fisical or just logical?
<Tm_lag> hmm
<deinde> phreakys: I want to leave definetively win, but I need to check linux before
<phreakys> yea, go kubuntu
<phreakys> make a backup of what you can save, and kill windows
<deinde> bufalo73: before starting, it's a beginning questio: 'are u sure....?'
<Tm_lag> wfw3.11 \o/
<deinde> phreakys: I can't actually, the computer is used by other people that need easy use...
<bufalo73> deinde, fsck always asks "r u sure" because it can f*ck the filesystem
<phreakys> well, kubuntu is easy use
<phreakys> ive installed all stuff and shit i could find to make it feel like windows for now
<deinde> phreakys: at the end I will try your solution..:-)
<Tm_lag> !
<ubotu> Tm_lag: Bugger all, i dunno
<phreakys> k ;)
<Tm_lag> noooo!
<Tm_lag> you! shame!
<deinde> bufalo73: first message i_blocks must be 64....fix?
<bufalo73> deinde, before going on "man fsck" in other terminal
<deinde> phreakys: I need to use good music software
<phreakys> there is some stuff for linux
<phreakys> esd and glame
<phreakys> but i guess not all software is for linux yet. maybe it runs through wine though :)
<deinde> bufalo73: it is for repairing ubuntu filesystem, but ubuntu seems ok, it is reading fat32 partition I have problems
<phreakys> is there something like doskey for the linuxconsole?
<PieD> what does doskey do ?
<phreakys> im getting rsi here
<phreakys> its for shortcuts
<PieD> what kind of shortcuts ?
<CellarDoor> up arrow
<phreakys> like f3 gives the last typed line
<phreakys> or up
<phreakys> omg
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> sorry
<PieD> ....
<phreakys> its allready included
<PieD> that's provided by default :)
<phreakys> hehe
<PieD> that's a MUST HAVE feature :)
<deinde> Tm_lag: did u abbandon me?
<PieD> (and it works far better in linux shells)
<Tm_lag> hmm
<phreakys> yea, its working :)
<deinde> Tm_lag: I think u have no ideas?
<phreakys> is there also autocomplete filename?
<deinde> come soon ....
<Tm_lag> not really
<phreakys> doskey has it ;)
<phreakys> ah well...its ok
<deinde> okay I leave now, come back after...bye and thanks
<PieD> phreakys: doskey doesn't do anything that linux shells don't do
<phreakys> ehm, my bad...its 4dos
<c0rrupt_> hello
<phreakys> just a nifty tool for dos in the old days
<c0rrupt_> im trying to install nessus, but i get the error thati need the gtk "stuff"
<c0rrupt_> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path...
<c0rrupt_> apt-get something..?
<c0rrupt_> its the nessus 2.5.5 sh installer
<phreakys> apt-cache search nessus
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> i installed nesuss through apt-get
<c0rrupt_> but it was the old version
<phreakys> apt-get is fucking great
<c0rrupt_> and i couldnt add any new plugins
<c0rrupt_> yes i know
<c0rrupt_> i already used it
<c0rrupt_> for nessus
<c0rrupt_> but all i got was the old version and old plugins
<luigino> anyone using Entrance + Enlightenment DR17?
<c0rrupt_> even when i registered
<c0rrupt_> SO
<c0rrupt_> what do i need to install this bastard
<c0rrupt_> GTK
<c0rrupt_> can anyone help
<bufalo73> c0rrupt_: apt-cache search gtk+
<pax> phreakys: have you tried alias?
<phreakys> no, ill try that. tnx pax! :D
<c0rrupt_> bufalo73, it comes up with about 50 entries
<c0rrupt_> i tried to install the libgtk2.0-dev
<c0rrupt_> but it has all of the dependencies
<c0rrupt_> which in turn have their own dependencies
<pax> phreakys: alias -p in console to see what you already have
<phreakys> ok, i installed alias
<phreakys> cool
<pax> you already have it
<pax> alias auth='tail -f /var/log/auth.log | loco' <- one mines
<phreakys> hm, no its not doing anything but showing alias ls='ls --color=auto' 
<phreakys> maybe i installed the wrong package?
<pax> one of mines*
<phreakys> you made it?
<phreakys> ah, ic 
<phreakys> alias commands
<phreakys> cool
<pax> you could alias 'apt-get install' with just 'install' or couple of letters :)
<pax> alias is installed by default, you just need to read about it
<phreakys> heh,  thats fun
<pax> phreakys: check your .bashrc you'll find the usage
<phreakys> i got some info here http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_alias
<phreakys> i guess its the same thing 
<pax> wep
<phreakys> is alias started on boot?
<Tm_lag> =)
<pax> let's see: alias sagi='sudo apt-get install' :D
<pax> yes if they are in your .bashrc
<pax> if you use alias in console then they'll be gone at the end of the session
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> yea, thats a good one
<pax> alias the command I mean
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> cant save em?
<Tm_lag> =)
<phreakys> alias path='echo $path' 
<pax> so now typing 'sagi kvirc' will get you  kvirc
<phreakys> :)
<pax> yeah great feature for lazy people like myself :c)
<phreakys> hehe
<phreakys> yea, but cant save the aliases somewhere?
<pax> if you put your alias in .bashrc then they are saved forever
<phreakys> ah great
<nikkia> pax, i wouldn't bother 'sagi kvirc'ing tho :P
<nikkia> pax, the version in the repos is about 2 years out of date :P
<pax> look at your .bashrc you'll find a section for alias there 
<phreakys> i tried the command tail, but now my terminal freezes :)
<phreakys> whats it for?
<nikkia> phreakys: it shows the last few lines of a file
<phreakys> ah, cool
<pax> nikkia: I dun like kvirc either :c)
<nikkia> phreakys: without a filename passed to it, it assumes you want to 'tail' the input, so its waiting for the end of file from the console :)
<phreakys> i found the bashrc btw 
<nikkia> pax, freak!
<phreakys> ah :)
<nikkia> phreakys: lots of unix commands work on stdin without a specified filename
<phreakys> im kinda new to it all nikkia :)
<nikkia> its so you can do stuff like 'grep -i failed /var/log/auth.log | tail -5'
<pax> alias syslog='tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<phreakys> ah, like getting errormessages?
<pax> if you want colored logs, install loco
<pax> then it becomes alias syslog='tail -f /var/log/syslog | loco'
<nikkia> phreakys: that command i wrote above, looks in the auth log (which is where security related messages go) and finds all lines with 'failed' in them, and then only prints the last 5
<pax> >:c)
<phreakys> sweet
<phreakys> ill put some cool aliases in
<pax> wep, grep is good for that
<phreakys> ehm, alias grep -i failed /var/log/aut.log | tail -5 ?
<phreakys> arg
<nikkia> phreakys: i wouldn't bother aliasing that, it was just an example of how piping commands works :)
<phreakys> ah ok :)
<nikkia> phreakys: its not a particularly useful command, unless you want to see the last 5 failed things :)
<phreakys> hell yea, its a cool feature :)
<pax> phreakys: so still comperaring dos to linux emulators?
<phreakys> naaah
<phreakys> this rules, but gotta know how to use it first ;)
<CellarDoor> hey folks, has anyone in here ever done this: "sudo apt-get moo"
<nikkia> CellarDoor: yes, and i'm still waiting for my lawyer to get back to me on suing the author of apt-get for my 10 seconds of my life back!
<CellarDoor> hahahaha
<luigino> people.... which file should read the default-display-manager and then launch the login manager in it?
<phreakys> i made sacs to :)
<nikkia> phreakys: i'll let you into a secret...
<phreakys> cool
<nikkia> after a few years of using linux, you'll give up on using aliases, because they're a bit of a pointless waste of time once you can type fast enough and know the commands well enough :)
<phreakys> sagi
<phreakys> now thats 2 seconds faster
<phreakys> than sudo apt-get install
<nikkia> there are just too many potential combinations of commands, and its too much hassle to bother setting up aliases each time you try a new distro :)
<phreakys> yea, i guess ur right. but its fun anyhow
<pax> yes, try aptitude -v moo
<phreakys> i just stumbled on a program called satan
<nikkia> phreakys: oh, yeah, everyone does it, at first
<phreakys> its fun those shortcuts
<nikkia> phreakys: i'm just saying, its something you'll give up on eventually, once you know the commands
<pax> and .. aptitude -v -v moo
<phreakys> ok :)
<pax> nikkia: lazy stays lasy (me) :D
<nikkia> i don't think i know anyone thats been using unix systems for more than 5 years that uses aliases other than 'ls='ls --color=auto' :)
<bufalo73> pax, apt-get moo? ;)
<phreakys> its cool
<phreakys> cool command
<phreakys> nice colours :D
<phreakys> can i make an alias of dir and replace it with ls?
<nikkia> phreakys: nah, a cool command is when you start to write 1 liners that are about 500-600 characters long, and do some incredibly complicated task :)
<nikkia> phreakys: um, no :P
<phreakys> ah k
<nikkia> phreakys: try typing 'dir' :)
<phreakys> yea, i know ;)
<nikkia> you could if you wanted, but really, whats the point, dir IS an alias to ls, effectively
<phreakys> List Stuff or what does it stand for?
<bufalo73> nikkia: sometimes, when I have to touch windogs I do an ls :P :)
<nikkia> phreakys: officially, noone really knows
<nikkia> phreakys: it was just a shortcut for LiSt on systems before unix though
<phreakys> ah k 
<phreakys> man, im still amazed with the size of the software database i can choose of
<phreakys> repository ive im right :)
<benjamin1254> yeah same here its awsome and mostly all free
<nikkia> phreakys: even that isn't a complete set of software
<nikkia> there is a lot of more obscure apps that aren't in the repositories
<benjamin1254> brb all
<phreakys> cool :)
<phreakys> im glad ive chosen kde btw...its great
<CellarDoor> kde r0x0rz
<bufalo73> nikkia: spetially many games
<phreakys> :)
<phreakys> only thing that needs to work again is apache <)
<ValheruLord> DHCPdiscovere on sitho(etho degisiyo) to 255.255.255.255 porta 67
<ValheruLord> No DHCpoffers receieved
<ValheruLord> no working leases in persistent database . sleeping..
<ValheruLord> does anyone have ideas??
<CellarDoor> does anyone have any opinions on Kpackage ?
<CellarDoor> anyone have any opinions on Kpackage ?
<debian> hello
<CellarDoor> hello
<debian> somebody know the spanish lenguage?
<CellarDoor> not me
<phreakys> kpackage is ok :)
<debian> the kubuntu is exactly than debian
<debian> not is best
<debian> not is more easy
<Tm_lag> haha
<CellarDoor> phreakys I just installed it and was wondering how it compares with kynaptic and synaptic
<Tm_lag> debian: (K)Ubuntu does have more gui approach as default
<debian> yeah
<Tm_lag> but hey, Debian IS easy :)
<phreakys> i want to reinstall apache, but when i apt-get remove apache2, nothing is really deleted
<PieD> phreakys: the config files aren't deleted, that's normal
<PieD> apt-get purge apache2 will remove them
<phreakys> when i delete the config files, and reinstall, will it write new ones?
<phreakys> ah, cool
<phreakys> thank you
<PieD> off course it will !
<phreakys> just to be sure :)
<phreakys> ow shit
<phreakys> i removed the /etc/apache2
<phreakys> and reinstalled with apt-get install apache2
<phreakys> but its not back :/
<phreakys> *dang* i should have made a backup :/
<supernix> Hi
<phreakys> hi
<supernix> I am curious is there a program that will allow you to alter a whole group of images in a folder ?
<phreakys> ehm, i had such a program
<supernix> I wanted to adjust all the images to a certain size
<phreakys> not sure if i can recall it
<PieD> phreakys: ??
<PieD> why didn't you do apt-get purge apache2 ?
<PieD> remove apache2
<PieD> purge it
<PieD> and then install it !
<PieD> you're trying to do the package manager job, but you can't do it right
<jake1> it has taken me 2 months to download Tiger
<jake1> and it is still working on it
<jake1> CRAZY
<PieD> Tiger ? Mac OS X Tiger ?
<jake1> no Windows Tiger
<jake1> yes Mac OS X Tiger
<jake1> it better work
<jake1> or i will cry
<PieD> kubuntu is better
<jake1> i wouldn't use it for Video design
<jake1> or editing
<jake1> i choose to use my G5 for that
<jake1> running OS X with Final Cut Pro
<jake1> Shake
<jake1> Massive
<jake1> Maya
<PieD> jake1: thanks, such behaviour help decreasing the quality of free softwares
<PieD> don't look at free alternatives off course
<jake1> PieD: i pirate everything
<jake1> oops... i mean
<jake1> i buy it legally
<PieD> are you proud off it ?
<jake1> proud of what?
<jake1> i get all the software from work
<jake1> i need it for work
<jake1> everyone else uses Mac OS X for work
<PieD> proud of pirating softwares
<PieD> why are you here ?
<PieD> provocation ?
<phreakys> my apache2.conf file is gone :/
<phreakys> i believe it was std on the disk before i installed apache
<phreakys> anyone can help me plz?
<PieD> phreakys: there is no way to restore deleted files
<phreakys> arg
<PieD> apt doesn't remove configuration when removing a package, that's all
<phreakys> no, i did
<phreakys> mistake :/
<PieD> you did a mistake, you're yet in the next part of administrators
<PieD> there are two kinds of administrators :
<PieD> those who did a mistake
<PieD> and those  who are going to make one
<phreakys> ehm, yea, im the first i guess
<phreakys> but before that mistake i was the second
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> any idea how to recover such a file?
<phreakys> its a standard apache2.conf file
<phreakys> in etc/apache2
<PieD> phreakys: you just can't
<PieD> that's already too late
<phreakys> arg..
<PieD> modern file systems don't allow file recovering
<phreakys> but...cant i get a new one somewhere?
<PieD> because the file is deleted, and quickly something is rewritten
<PieD> I told you already two times :
<PieD> just do apt-get remove apache2
<PieD> then purge and then install it
<phreakys> ok, ill try to remove every trace of apache 
<PieD> DON'T REMOVE MANUALLY
<phreakys> ok :)
<PieD> (to purge : dpkg --purge apache2)
<phreakys> ah, cool
<phreakys> its saying that its allready deinstalled
<phreakys> /etc/apache2 still exists though
<jake1> PieD: cuz i use Kubuntu
<jake1> that is why i am here
<jake1> however that said... i also use Mac OS X 
<jake1> and there is nothing wrong with that
<PieD> and you're provocating by telling you're pirating softwares
<PieD> for me that's provocation
<jake1> i dunno... is using works software considered pirating?
<PieD> do you own a license ?
<jake1> i mean i did borrow their CDs to put it on my computer
<jake1> they do
<jake1> and i am using it for Work
<PieD> do YOU own a license ?
<PieD> did you read the license when you installed the software ?
<jake1> no i have affilation with the people who do own the license
<PieD> the EULA on microsoft softwares
<jake1> yes it supports unlimited computers
<jake1> it's not Microsoft
<PieD> no
<PieD> a license isn't unlimited
<PieD> (for proprietary softwares)
<jake1> Final Cut Pro the version we have supports unlimited amount of clients
<jake1> or computers
<PieD> there are always restrictions
<PieD> no
<jake1> YES
<PieD> computers in the enterprise
<jake1> it cost 10,000 dollars
<PieD> not for you at home
<jake1> yes this computer is part of the enterprise
<jake1> it is their computer
<jake1> they own it
<jake1> it's just at my house
<PieD> that's not what you said
<jake1> i didn't say anything along the lines of who owned the computer
<jake1> so it was up to you to decide i was stealing their software
<PieD> it's not common having at fome a computer from an enterprise
<jake1> it isn't?
<jake1> well that's news to me
<jake1> many have laptops
<PieD> I never saw people doing that
<jake1> well then you need to get out more
<PieD> I saw people owning laptops
<PieD> but no laptop given without restriction by an enterprise
<jake1> around here i can think of six different companies off the top of my head that give employees computers
<jake1> my father's laptop is given by an enterprise
<jake1> no strings attached
<jake1> he can do what he wants on it
<jake1> he has administration on it
<PieD> Does somebody know when X.org 7.0 will be available in breezy ?
<PieD> Will they package RC or only the final release ?
<jake1> but for now i gotta go
<adrack> ?
<phreakys> damn, i messed up good L:/
* phreakys starts to hit himself hard
<phreakys> ow plz, can anyone send me an out of the box apache2.conf file from ubuntu?
<pax> 6.8.2-x is what breezy uses
<phreakys> i messed it up :/
<pax> oh wait, corey is saying it's already 7.0
<nikkia> pied, not until after its released, at a guess :P
<nikkia> 7.0rc1 is not a public release
<PieD> nikkia: not public ? :/
<PieD> I didn't know that
<nikkia> pied, try finding it from www.x.org
<PieD> the rc1 is not released :p
<PieD> currently, it's rc0 :)
<PieD> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/X11R7.0-RC0/
<PieD> rc1 is to be released in a few days
<nikkia> yes, try finding it on www.x.org
<PieD> that website was never uptodate
<nikkia> its a 'beta' effectively, i can't see kubuntu going with a beta of X, so, like, stfu :)
<nikkia> it'll be in when its released
<PieD> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<PieD> nikkia: ok
<nikkia> yes, note THAT DOESN'T SAY 7.0 HAS BEEN RELEASED, either
<PieD> nikkia: off course I know it's not released
<PieD> but I'm surprised the rc isn't packaged for users to test it
<nikkia> pied, i doubt its even remotely stable
<phreakys> lol...found another poor chap with the same problem :)
<phreakys> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/63/2005/06/3/330096
<phreakys> pfew
<pax> phreakys: http://ninux.net/files/apache2 just change User and Group back to www-data
<nikkia> pied, remember, 7.0 is pretty close to the complete rewrite of X that X.org promised
<PieD> really ?
<PieD> I didn't know that
<nikkia> pied, its not just 'an update', it has the Xserver stripped bare and everything modularised
<PieD> I believed they was only splitting
<nikkia> pied, read the wiki link you posted, where it says what 7.0 will be
<PieD> then that's far greater than what I expected !
<PieD> nikkia: I only saw they're now using a new build system
<nikkia> pied, when 7.0 is released, 6.9 should be released around the same time
<PieD> (and that they have yet more "packages" than gnome :/)
<nikkia> you'll see most distros stick with 6.9 for the near future
<PieD> 6.9 rc0 was released with 7.0rc0
<phreakys> pfew, lifesave
<PieD> mandrake developers told me 7.0 packages were on the way to cooker
<PieD> (but not for their "2006" release)
<PieD> the ubuntu wiki said breezy was going to have X.org 7.0
<nikkia> pied, around a year from now is when i'd expect 7.0 to be available in distros, tbh
<PieD> along with the yet-dead Xgl
<PieD> fedora core 5 is likely to have it, isn't it ?
<jesusfish> crimsun: any word on those debs?
<crimsun> I'm building them right now
<nikkia> pied, if it does, it could be a very risky move by the fedora people
<jesusfish> sweet
<PieD> nikkia: how risky can it be ?
<PieD> It's only packaging
<nikkia> pied, no, its not 'only packaging'
<PieD> you have the same functionnalities in 6.9 and 7.0
<nikkia> pied, to modularize X, means ripping large chunks of X apart, there are god only knows how many old packages that struggle with Xorg already
<nikkia> pied, functionality yes, does that mean that all the libraries will interact the same way? no
<nikkia> pied, i'm just saying it'd be a risk to go with an X that is a 'new architecture', before its been adequately tested by people willing to put up with breakage
<supernix> I was wondering if this was the correct syntax for renaming a folder of jpg files 
<PieD> if everybody say that, it'll never be ready !
<nikkia> PieD: sure it would
<supernix> I was going to write: foreach *.jpg convert -resize 1280x1024
<supernix> would that be right ?
<nikkia> pied, you think KDE 4.0 is just going to be dumped on the public without testing?
<nikkia> supernix: that's not renaming :P
<PieD> I'm going to test it :)
<PieD> (from svn)
<supernix> nah I just wanted to resize them
<PieD> but a test from developers isn't like a test from thousands of users
<nikkia> and no, convert doesn't do inplace file operations
<supernix> not sure what you mean by inplace file operations ?
<nikkia> supernix: inplace operations are operating on a named file and saving it to the same filename
<supernix> oic
<nikkia> supernix: convert, like many unix programs, expects an input and an output filename
<nikkia> supernix: so you'd want to do, something like:  mkdir NEW; for i in *.jpg; do ; convert $i -resize 1280x1024 NEW/$i; done
<nikkia> (foreach is csh, not (ba)sh_
<supernix> ty nikkia I shall read up and learn more about this
<supernix> I am curious how come I specified 1280x1024 but it is actually doing 1280x959
<nikkia> because its a bug in convert
<supernix> dang hmmm any work around for the bug ?
<nikkia> actually, it might not be, the bug i ran into, was that i'd specify 1280x1024 and it'd do 960x1280 or some wacky stuff
<nikkia> if its doing 1280x959 it might be 'ok' but sticking to the same aspect ratio
<nikkia> supernix: to be perfectly blunt, i've given up on stuff like that for images
<nikkia> supernix: i find its usually quicker to write a python/PIL script to do the job
<supernix> I see why
<supernix> it is also messing up on some of the thumbnails
<nikkia> IM/Convert has some general annoying things too
<nikkia> it tends to get the alpha channel on TGA files wrong, for example
<supernix> some of them look kinda funny like having grey half way through the image even though the image looks fine in full scale
<nikkia> supernix: yeah, thats another thing i've seen IM do
<nikkia> as i said, i use python/PIL :)
<supernix> I did see some ruby and tcl and perl front ends for the imagemagick program but not sure what to do with them or how they work
<phreakys> hm, apache works again, but the virtual hosts wont work. i checked /sites-enabled/000-default and edited this:
<phreakys> http://pastebin.com/337780
<nikkia> if you even remotely know your way around python, it takes about 20 minutes to learn how to do image processing things :)
<nikkia> supernix: no, PIL is a far better bet, if you use a front end to IM, you'll still be constrained by its flaws
<phreakys> did i forget anything in this debian config? 
<supernix> nikkia: are you saying that python can do image editing like that by itself ?
<nikkia> supernix: with PIL installed, yes
<nikkia> supernix: and more
<supernix> ah I didn't know that 
<supernix> I was thinking about learning a programming language looks like python might be what I need
<supernix> hmmm as I recall mailman is totally written in python
<nikkia> supernix: you could resize all files to 1280x1024 with the following python:    import Image   import sys     files = sys.argv[1:]    for i in files:     im = Image.open(i)    new_im = im.resize((1280,1024))  new_im.save(i)
<nikkia> (obviously you'd need to break those lines up, and get the indentation right)
<supernix> They need a shell script for that 
<supernix> Something that asks the destination and file types and then poof your done
<[Surge] > How do I find a package that contains a file i need? I'm using synaptic but can't find the file.
<nikkia> but the fact is, its almost shorter than the bash command line to use convert... and if you want to do something else besides the resize, it gets even quicker :)
<nikkia> supernix: if you saved that to a .py file, you just run the file with *.jpg as a parameter, and it'll resize all your images :)
<supernix> :D
<supernix> I use coppermine on the server so I am betting they have a setting to do that automatically
<nikkia> supernix: 
<nikkia> Ball8.png:     PNG image data, 720 x 592, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<nikkia> nikki@nikki:/tmp/test$ ../resize.py *.png
<nikkia> Ball8.png:     PNG image data, 1280 x 1024, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<crimsun> jesusfish: I'll have to fix it tonight; it's barfing on a trivial thing that I can't fix atm due to time.
<supernix> so you mean that is the same script you showed earlier ?
<nikkia> yes
<brk3> please please tell me amaroks going to be updated in the repos.. 1.3 is out!
<supernix> very nice indeed
<nikkia> i just typed it into an editor, took all of 30 seconds, and ran it on a bunch of .png files i had handy
<[Surge] > smbstatus is missing from the kubuntu install. Anyone know what package it's supposed to be in?
<crimsun> brk3: what repos?
<supernix> can I just copy and paste that script to a py file and it work ?
<nikkia> supernix: not exactly as it is no, you need to fix the intendation
<nikkia> supernix: want me to cut and past it in private message?
<brk3> crimsun: what're they called.. the kubuntu respitories
<supernix> sure that would be so great
<crimsun> brk3: I'm working on it tonight.
<crimsun> brk3: mine won't be official, though.
<brk3> crimsun: your the man
<brk3> where will it be?
<brk3> im so excited
<brk3> cant wait to get it
<nikkia> heh, forgot to turn flood protection on :P
#kubuntu 2005-08-21
<brk3> crimsun: will it be in the respitories or are you putting it somewhere else on the net?
<phreakys> what file do i need to edit to allow virtual hosts?
<phreakys> (apache)
<crimsun> brk3: same place as my 1.3 beta 2 debs
<brk3> wheres that?!! i was in here asking about those a while and was told noone was making any!
<crimsun> sh.nu/~crimsun/amarok/
<GatoNegro> hey
<brk3> crimsun: thanks!
<brk3> you working on it now then ya?
<crimsun> brk3: not atm, I have work.
<GatoNegro> i'm on a freshly burnt and installed kubuntu I can't remember setting a root password
<GatoNegro> lol
<GatoNegro> sorry but I need one
<GatoNegro> any takers?
<brk3> how many times do people have to be told
<brk3> GatoNegro: there is no root pass
<GatoNegro> excuse me?
<brk3> GatoNegro: do you know about sudo?
<GatoNegro> yeah
<brk3> kubuntu just uses that
<[Surge] > sudo passwd root
<GatoNegro> ah
<GatoNegro> ok
<EasterSunshine> that root stuff got me too, first time
<benjamin1254> or u could enable SU and put a password on that to activate it ... i knda forget how to do it
<EasterSunshine> back then, i was soo stupid, i thought it was my fault, so i changed my distro
<benjamin1254> oi i bet that sucked
<_dennis> hey folks!
<benjamin1254> sup denis
<brk3> crimsun: are you using the kde 3.4.2 packages? if you compile amarok with them will it work on the kde that comes with hoary?
<Octane> how long after ubuntu breezy is released will kubuntu breezy be released
<GatoNegro> hey is there a specific place I can find info on all of ubutu's quirks?
<jonkan> heey, here is a new kubuntu user and i need som help, my kopete dosent work :/
<brk3> Octane: should be at the exact same time
<Octane> brk3: thanks
<Octane> is there anything i can do to help
<brk3> jonkan: what about it doesnt work?
<jonkan> when i try to log on to msn
<[Surge] > What does it not do?
<brk3> jonkan: you may have to update your version
<brk3> msn changed their shit that stopped the default version from working
<[Surge] > Mine works
<brk3> jonkan: does it keep asking for you password?
<[Surge] > Let me check the version
<jonkan> who do i do that?
<jonkan> i am a noob whit bad english
<jonkan> ;)
<jonkan> yes
<brk3> jonkan: update my man
<[Surge] > Kopete 0.10
<_dennis> anyone here with a thinkpad r50p?
<jonkan> i have 0.10
<[Surge] > kopete         3.4.0-0ubuntu2 Instant messenger program
<[Surge] > Do you already have an MSN account?
<jonkan> yes
<[Surge] > And I assume you added a MSN account
<jonkan> who can i update the program?
<jonkan> yes
<[Surge] > And used your MSN e-mail in the MSN Passport ID box
<jonkan> yes
<[Surge] > Does it keep asking for a new password?
<jonkan> yes
<[Surge] > I mean keep rejecting your password?
<[Surge] > I had the same problem
<jonkan> "the password was wrong....."
<benjamin1254> it does the same to me alot on kopete
<[Surge] > Yeah
<[Surge] > But I sorted it out ... now if only I can remember how
<[Surge] > I either re-installed kopete from universe or it was the new account I created on MSN (website)
<jonkan> is that the only way? 
<[Surge] > Well you can also use gaim
<jonkan> and that is? 
<[Surge] > Similar to kopete but Gnome based
<[Surge] > Multiple IM network client
<jonkan> where can i download it?
<[Surge] > synaptic?
<[Surge] > Or apt-get or whatever you prefer
<[Surge] > I'm sure it'll be in a repository
<mike1> can I run kubuntu on ubuntu warty?
<jonkan> this is the first time i use linux, so i cant so much :/
<jonkan> *not so much
<mike1> changes source.list updates but still not there?
<mike1> I used hoary universe
<mike1> is there another souce to use?
<[Surge] > mike1: I think there is an answer in the ubuntu docs
<[Surge] > jonkan: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to include "universe"
<mike1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<_dennis> hmm, why doesn't the libruby1.8 package include yaml.rb?
<[Surge] > jonkan: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<mike1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe is what I have in my sources.list file?
<[Surge] > mike1: Not sure 
<[Surge] > How old is warty?
<jonkan> i will try, brb
<mike1> It's the first one
<mike1> prob out in dec 2004
<seth_k|away> Warty was released in Oct 2004
<[Surge] > mike1: Have you read this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<mike1> no 
<mike1> but thanks that looks like what I need
<[Surge] > It'll do a much better job than I can do :)
<[Surge] > jonkan: gaim is in "backports"
<jonkan> the comando "sudo gedit" dosent work :/
<[Surge] > jonkan: Add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list file :
<[Surge] > ## Backports
<[Surge] > deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<[Surge] > deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<[Surge] > Try sudo kate 
<[Surge] > kate is installed by default
<GatoNegro> I love the fact that Kubuntu recogninzed my devices etc... but the whole root thing is getting to me
<[Surge] > Nah it's not so bad GatoNegro :)
<[Surge] > I got used to it after 1 day
<[Surge] > But if you want to you can "su -" to your hearts content
<crimsun> sudo -s
<crimsun> set a root password, then log in as root
<[Surge] > Yup
<pax> use official backports
<[Surge] > Where do I get a list of official backports?
<[Surge] > Still a bit green myself
<pax> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe
<pax> multiverse restricted
<[Surge] > Ta
<pax> mailing list here http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-backports
<mike1> surge: yes it looks pretty easy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<td> Hi, a quick newbie question: I just installed kubuntu on my hard drive. Switching to root with 'su' is not working - I don't know which password I have to use... (?)
<[Surge] > pax so I can delete my old backports without a problem?
<pax> sure can
<crimsun> !tell td about root
<[Surge] > Not quite sure how it all works
<cartel_> hey guys
<cartel_> anyone using skype on ubuntu?
<cartel_> er kubuntu
<pax> and don't forget to sudo apt-get update
<pax> cartel, I do
<[Surge] > cartel_: Not yet ... I should install it
<cartel_> pax: works well?
<td> ?
<pax> perfect.
<cartel_> pax: i have problems connecting and when i do sound is choppy
<td> So what is the default root password in kubuntu?
<pax> cartel_: check the wiki for the fix
<crimsun> td: read the url I sent you
<pax> td there's no root pass, use sudo
<cartel_> pax: oh there is a fix, thx
<pax> td, if you are tired of typing the pass with sudo use sudo -i
<[Surge] > There should be a FAQ for new kubuntu users that pops up the first time you read it.
<[Surge] > With :
<[Surge] > 1. How to update your sources
<[Surge] > 2. How to set a root password and/or use sudo
<pax> [Surge] : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Surge] > 3. How to use synaptic/knaptic/apt-get
<pax> [Surge] : if you insist on have root account enable it, sudo passwd root
<td> pax: Many thanks!!
<pax> on having*
<[Surge] > Yes I know pax - I was just making a list of common questions that all the new users seem to ask
<[Surge] > I already know how to do it
<td> crimsun: Thank you very much!
<pax> oh, sorry
<[Surge] > I'm just noticing those common ones when guys come here to ask questions and I was asking those same questions 3 days ago :)
<pax> [Surge] : ubuntu/kubuntu is well documented but you can never get people to check the docs before asking questions, it's human nature.
<[Surge] > That's why they should be popped up on a "welcome" screen 
<[Surge] > In your face but only have to see it once  :)
<pax> ubuntuguide (altho rookies don't like it) have almost every answer to newbies questions
<[Surge] > Yes
<[Surge] > But not every one has mastered the Internet yet :)
<[Surge] > It becomes a question of IRC vs HTML  :)
<jsubl2> any one know how to get sound from java apps.. with gnome you disable kde.. can't seem to find a way to do it with kde tho.
<cartel_> pax: i cant even get it to connect to echo123
<jsubl2> disable esd i mean
<pax> cartel_: check kmix and make sure your mic is working
<cartel_> it wont connect
<pax> oh won't connect, why?
<cartel_> the problem is not that there is no sound just wont connect
<pax> have username/pass?
<benjamin1254> echo123?\
<cartel_> i can login to the service
<cartel_> other people on my lan can use skype fine
<cartel_> in windows
<[Surge] > jsubl2: Control Center->Sound and Media->Sound System
<pax> cartel_: behind a router maybe?
<cartel_> pax: did you just read what i said
<pax> sorry, I'm slow.
<cartel_> pax: brain lag :)
<benjamin1254> u must have loads of lag time then
<titus> salut tout le monde
<jsubl2> thanks [Surge]  will check it 
<cartel_> im going to try krecord
<pax> nah I just type slow (one hand), the left one is nerve damaged after an accident on the job couple of months ago
<benjamin1254> i wana use mine as a mini radio station so i can play music for the poor people on dial up... i although have 128kb cable internet... ne ideas how?
<sorush20> i'm using kubuntu and want to set the default file open dialogue, in every application to the kde open file dialogue.. 
<benjamin1254> \:|
<pax> sorush20: nothing about it in kconsole > KDE componment > file manager?
<pax> component*
<sorush20> pax: I just don't know what you said.. sorry.. newbe.. 
<benjamin1254> newbish speek plz lol
<pax> sorush20: explain again what you want do to, you don't want any file associations is that it?
<cartel_> any way to make kmix not monitor the mic
<pax> benjamin1254: I'm good at that since I'm newb myself :D
<pax> cartel_: what you mean not monitor?
<cartel_> pax: all sound in my mic is coming out speakers
<pax> oh echo, yes you have an option for that in kmix
<cartel_> dont see it
<phreakys> i cant seem to get phpsupport for apache. ;?
<pax> one sec let me fire it up
<pax> turn off mic boost 
<pax> in switches tab
<sorush20> pax: no. in firefox when I use the open file command then the gnome file browser is used instead of the KDE browers.. 
<benjamin1254> oi too much geek talk... i will be a geek in 2 years and 41 days from now
<pax> sorush20: ah never had a problem like that since I dont have gnome installed
<cartel_> now it doesnt record
<benjamin1254> how do u open the WM apps?
<pax> cartel_: if you turn boost off it doesnt record?
<sorush20> really.. can I just remove the gnome componets.. 
<sorush20> form synaptic.. 
<pax> sure can
<sorush20> but then there are somethings that are good in synaptic that are not as good in kde.. 
<sorush20> synaptic is one.. 
<benjamin1254> how do u open the WM apps?
<sorush20> where as knaptic seems to be lacking.. 
<pax> you can keep synaptic
<cartel_> no now it just doesnt work at all in kmix
<pax> dont need the entire gnome desktop just to have synaptic
<pax> cartel_: toy a bit with kmix you'll get it
<benjamin1254> i know i had to and oi was it a pain in my posterior to get my sound to work right
<cartel_> ahh got it. capture was unticked
<pax> benjamin1254: what are you trying to do, sound is not working?
<benjamin1254> no
<pax> need more than that
<benjamin1254> how do u open the WM apps? im trying to get them to run but none will... i dont even see them in the start k gear menu
<pax> what WM apps?
<pax> Multimedia apps?
<benjamin1254> all of them... the cpu usage one and the one for the on screeen weather report
<benjamin1254> wmweather
<pax> I didnt know ubuntu come with wmweather nor what is it
<benjamin1254> ime using the kde version which doesent have it built in so u have to get it from the universal 
<pax> if you have it installed, can't you start it from console?
<benjamin1254> idk how
<pax> if it exists then just add it with kmenuedit
<phreakys> i installed php out of the repos, but its without mysql support :/
<phreakys> is there a mysql enabled version out of the box?
<pax> benjamin1254: open konsole and type: wmweather
* phreakys is affraid of compiliing stuff
<benjamin1254> bash: wmweather: command not found
<pax> benjamin1254: right click on Kmenu > Menu editor and add apps you have installed but not showing on the kmenu
<pax> benjamin1254: one a minute this some windowmaker dockapp
<benjamin1254> yes i do think so
<pax> you confused the hell outta me, why don't you use superkaramba much better than that crap
<pax> benjamin1254: sudo apt-get install superkaramba and go find some good themes from kdelook.org
<GatoNegro> tried it don't like it going back to good old slackware
<GatoNegro> nice talking to you guys
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There's also kweather
<pax> phreakys: sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<supernix> bravo nikkia 
<supernix> That Python script you gave me runs rings around what ImageMagick did
<GatoNegro> sigh
<GatoNegro> I give up
<benjamin1254> i tried runing wmweather and i got the following output
<benjamin1254> Service '/home/benjamin1254/.local/share/applications/wmweather.desktop' is malformatted.
<supernix> OMG that is so sad
<jeffm_> hey guys
<jeffm_> im having trouble connecting to wireless networks on my laptop
<jeffm_> can anyone take a look at my /etc/network/interfaces and see if there are any problems?
<jeffm_> anyone?
<jsubl2> have you tried the wiki
<jeffm_> where can i find it?
<jsubl2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<benjamin1254> i cant get liquidweather to run but i have the newest version of superkaramba
<benjamin1254> i cant get liquidweather to run but i have the newest version of superkaramba
<benjamin1254> i cant even see the file on superkaramba
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> i just cant seem to get php with mysql working
<phreakys> help!
<utta> phreakys: have you installed php4-mysql?
<phreakys> yes
<phreakys> i even tried reconfiguring the package
<phreakys> its still without mysql
<utta> phreakys: have you restarted apache?
<phreakys> yea, several times
<phreakys> first killed all processes
<phreakys> killall -9 apache2
<phreakys> but its still not working :/
<phreakys> http://3k2.ath.cx/3k2.ath.cx/test.php
<utta> phreakys: what error message are you getting?
<phreakys> its in phpinfo
<phreakys> it says php is not compiled with mysql
<pax> apache-modconf apache enable mod_php4
<pax> wait, apache2?
<phreakys> yes
<phreakys> something wrong?
<pax> mysql-server installed?
<phreakys> yes
<pax> did you test with info.php?
<utta> phreakys: go to /etc/php4/apache2, and edit the file php.ini - look at the end of the file for a line similar o extension=mysql.so
<phreakys> ehm with phpinfo ()
<phreakys> ok, will do
<phreakys> yes, its there
<phreakys> ; End:
<phreakys> extension=mysql.so
<pax> sudo apache2ctl restart
<utta> phreakys: ok do an /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload and test again
<phreakys> i killed all processes of apache2 and tried again several times
<phreakys> its the same again
<phreakys> without-mysql :/
<phreakys> do i have to build php?
<utta> phreakys: Ok try do a sudo apt-get remove --purge php4-mysql, then do a sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<phreakys> ok
<benjamin1254> pax: i cant get liquidweather to run but i have the newest version of superkaramba
<benjamin1254> i cant even see the file on superkaramba
<pax> you'll need themes for superkaramba
<benjamin1254> yes i tried DLin it and i cant see the file for it
<phreakys> restarting apache
<phreakys> same :/
<phreakys> i also have php4 package installed. maybe thats wrong?
<pax> benjamin1254: theme files you need to open are usually .theme
<pax> you need php4
<benjamin1254> .theme well this one is  a .skz file 
<phreakys> ok, php4-mysql is not the whole version?
<pax> sudo apache2ctl configtest spits no error?
<phreakys> no real errors
<phreakys> only something about servername, but that should be irrelevant
<pax> sudo apache2ctl graceful
<pax> servername, hmm vhost
<phreakys> yea, ive got 2 vhosts
<phreakys> maybe try building php, instead of getting it from repos?
<phreakys> there are quite a few notifications of this kind of problem on google
<phreakys> didnt find the sollution yet though :/
<pax> the one from repos should work,, you had problems with apache all along, you delete /etc/apache2 at some point iiirc
<phreakys> yea, but its ok again
<utta> phreakys: are you sure you have php setup with apache2?
<phreakys> yea, i installed php with kynaptic
<phreakys> and apt-get install php4
<phreakys> + apt-get install php4-mysql
<utta> phreakys: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 as well?
<pax> --purge remove both and then sudo apt-get install php4 php4-mysql
<phreakys> yes
<phreakys> that one to
<phreakys> what does php4-mysql do?
<utta> phreakys: a2enable php4 done as well?
<phreakys> isnt it another build of php with the right stuff in?
<phreakys> a2enable?
<pax> functions for communicating with mysql database server
<utta> phreakys: yep, enable the module for use by apache2
<phreakys> im not sure
<utta> phreakys: go to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled, and you should see 2 entries pertaining to php4
<phreakys> yes, php4.conf and php4.load
<I_Eat_Plastic> I'm trying to brun a CD using k3b, it needs "cdrdao" to write CDs, where can I install this from?
<pax> he said he got phpinfo(); to work
<pax> !info cdrdao
<phreakys> yea, http://3k2.ath.cx/3k2.ath.cx/test.php
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<utta> phreakys: phpinfo(); work correctly?
<phreakys> yes, its saying that mysql is not an option
<phreakys> --without-mysql
<utta> phreakys: OK, I'm baffled....
<phreakys> but...php4-mysql...isnt that just a build of php with mysql config on?
<phreakys> tnx anyway utta ;)
<phreakys> u2 pax 
<phreakys> im just a little keen to get this baby working
<utta> phreakys: no, it's a module that enables mysql for use with php
<phreakys> but if php isnt build with mysqlsupport?
<utta> phreakys: I have just looked at that link, and it says mysql is enabled. Refresh your browser cache and try again
<phreakys> yes?!
<benjamin1254> what theam has liquid weather?
<phreakys> its still disabled here :/
<phreakys> ahaah
<phreakys> cool
<phreakys> its working 
<phreakys> my god...i cleaned..i cleared like ten times firefox cache
<phreakys> and still --without mysql
<utta> phreakys: I think your browser was lying to you - it did not refresh the page cache
<phreakys> well, tnx for checking out
<utta> phreakys: Ok, No probs, Good Luck...
<phreakys> pfew, it works finally :)
<phreakys> tnx
<benjamin1254> what theme has liquid weather?
<pax> don't forget to delete test.php phreakys 
<phreakys> ok, tnx pax
<pax> benjamin1254: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=6384
<benjamin1254> im still only finding it as a .skz file 
<phreakys> ok, its up again :)
<phreakys> only need to change include path :/
<pax> benjamin1254: you unpack first don't you?
<benjamin1254> no ... it says it is binary files and i tried it like it wanted first and it came out all scrambled
<benjamin1254> do rpm files work in kubuntu?
<pax> benjamin1254: could, try with alien
<benjamin1254> thats my sec question
<benjamin1254> alien?
<pax> benjamin1254: browser to the theme with konqueror, right click > Extract here
<pax> then open superkaramba > open file > browse to .theme > click ok
<pax> benjamin1254: yes alien
<pax> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.50 (hoary), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<benjamin1254> LMFAO look at this xp theam
<benjamin1254> http://nigritude.sourceforge.net/nigritude-ultramarine/download.shtml
<benjamin1254>  theme*
<benjamin1254> ;) tell me what u think
<pax> yeah it sucks :)
<benjamin1254> :))
<pax> http://ninux.net/files/ubuntu.png <- this is what mine looks like
<benjamin1254> well it has an xp look to it thats what i find nice for the windows lovers
<pax> the entire point of running kubuntu is to stay as far I can from windoz
<pax> having a theme like that may lead to depression, revive old bad memories or even make me lose hair
<benjamin1254> LMFAO i agree with u but like its for thoes are too stuck on winblows to move over to linux.. . it may be even better if somone made a windows xp splash screen for it too to trick the parents
<pax> parents? *I* am the parent damn it
<benjamin1254> well some of these parents are computer illiterate u know
<benjamin1254> and dont know winblows is bad for there pc
<phreakys> :)
<benjamin1254> do u know how to run the splash screens... i mean replace them
<benjamin1254> for kubuntu
<phreakys> yea
<benjamin1254> how
<phreakys> i just installed em
<phreakys> with splashy!
<benjamin1254> splashy is a program i can get with apt-get?
<phreakys> apt-get install splashy
<phreakys> yea
<phreakys> it works fine
<phreakys> you only need to adjust the background
<phreakys> or go with the theme :)
<phreakys> personally i liked the commandline output. would have been great to have picture + commandline
<benjamin1254> Reading package lists... Done
<benjamin1254> Building dependency tree... Done
<benjamin1254> E: Couldn't find package splashy
<phreakys> hm, you have universe on?
<benjamin1254> yes the latest 1
<phreakys> i guess splashy is part of the obscure list
<phreakys> lemme take a peak
<phreakys> http://pastebin.com/337903
<phreakys> i guess its in the backports or something :)
<phreakys> apt-cache search splashy
<sproingie> no hits for splashy
<benjamin1254> so wich 1 do i do then the install splashy thingie... i see a list of mirrors
<benjamin1254> backport mirrors?
<phreakys> yea
<phreakys> etc/apt/sources.list
<sproingie> maybe because backports still hasn't heard of the 64 bit world
<phreakys> ehm, im not sure
<phreakys> ive got it in my repos though
<phreakys> and that one is working quite easily
<benjamin1254> what do i do to use it so i can search through with apt-get
<phreakys> it should be named as splashy
<phreakys> 'splashy - A complete user-space boot splash system' 
<benjamin1254> oi too darn may files to sift through
<phreakys> you need to change your sources.list
<phreakys> and apt-get update
<phreakys> then it will be in the list
<phreakys> just make sure universe/multiverse and the backdoor thing is on
<benjamin1254> how do i change my sorces.list file?
<phreakys> open a terminal window
<benjamin1254> k
<phreakys> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<phreakys> check if all of the repos that were in the pastebin are present
<phreakys> i believe the standard file misses multiverse and backdoor :/
<benjamin1254> yeah now how do i add it to the list?
<phreakys> backport
<phreakys> http://pastebin.com/337906
<phreakys> put these 4 lines in
<phreakys> and make sure that all lines starting with deb, are uncommented
<phreakys> after that, save
<phreakys> ctrl-o
<phreakys> then update the list with:
<phreakys> apt-get update
<phreakys> then you should have it in your list
<phreakys> you can check with:
<phreakys> apt-cache search splashy
<benjamin1254> i tried updating the file and i cant
<benjamin1254> i copy and pasted it in
<benjamin1254> and it says i cant save it
<phreakys> no, you need to do it from nano
<benjamin1254> nano?
<phreakys> at least use sudo 
<phreakys> yea, you need to have rootpermissions for that file
<phreakys> if you launch sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<phreakys> you get writepermissions
<phreakys> just enter your userpassword
<benjamin1254> i have this in my terminal
<benjamin1254>  GNU nano 1.2.4             File: /etc/apt/sources.list              Modified
<benjamin1254> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<benjamin1254> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<benjamin1254> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<benjamin1254> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<benjamin1254> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<phreakys> dont paste here
<benjamin1254> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<benjamin1254> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<phreakys> there are special sites for that
<benjamin1254> ## Backports
<benjamin1254> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiv$
<benjamin1254> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multivers$
<benjamin1254>  deb ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multive$
<phreakys> you may get kicked for pasting
<benjamin1254> deb-src ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe mult$
<benjamin1254> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<benjamin1254> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<benjamin1254> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<benjamin1254> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Txt ^T To Spell
<benjamin1254> srry
<benjamin1254> :'((
<phreakys> http://pastebin.com/
<phreakys> use something like that 
<pax> great benjamin1254, you just discovered copy/paste :-)
<benjamin1254> i seriosly dident mean to i just thought id show it here dident knw it was wrong o show my output here
<pax> it's okay nobody's watching, do it again (not) 
<jonkan> is it any linux musik program that can play *.pls?
<phreakys> ok, you could use this one
<phreakys> http://pastebin.com/337903
<phreakys> copy this paste
<phreakys> and then from terminal enter
<phreakys> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<phreakys> you'll get a gui-editor to paste it in
<pax> jonkan: last.fm?
<phreakys> save it, and you're set to go
<Sgep> Hi all
<phreakys> hi
<Sgep> What license it Unison under?
<Sgep> err... the Unison soundfont
<jonkan> pax, whats that?
<pax> jonkan: wants a music programs that plays playlists?
<jonkan> pax: yes
<pax> jonkan: what are you using now?
<jonkan> pax: i dont have any, i think :)
<pax> try amarok
<jonkan> pax: where can i fint it?
<pax> sudo apt-get install amarok
<phreakys> is it save if i just chmod 777 mysql datadir?
<jonkan> tanks
<jonkan> *thanks pax
<pax> why would you do that phreakys?
<phreakys> im having problems with mysql write permissions
<phreakys> "Notice: Table 'mos_session' is read only "
<pax> what are you installing now wordpress drupal something like that?
<phreakys> nah, ive got mambo and phpnuke running
<phreakys> but it cant write to the database somehow
<pax> and you created a database with root?
<phreakys> it uses a root user though
<phreakys> yes
<pax> why don't you create a user for that database?
<phreakys> well, thats a possibility. but ive allways been to lazy to create another user besides root
<phreakys> not an excuse
<pax> bad boy!
<phreakys> yea ;)
<pax> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databse_name.*
<pax> TO nobody@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password';
<phreakys> hm
<pax> then flush privileges;
<phreakys> ive got 3 superusers
<phreakys> 3k2, localhost and debian-sys-maint
<phreakys> they got all rights according to phpmyadmin
<phreakys> should i proceed flushing? 
<pax> up to you =)
<phreakys> :)
<pax> what's mambo?
<phreakys> its the succesor of phpnuke
<phreakys> a big chunk of modules cms
<phreakys> pretty cool if you like lots of useless modules and stuff
<phreakys> i like it
<phreakys> and its more secure than phpnuke i guess
<phreakys> my phpnukesite has been hacked twice
<phreakys> still like phpnuke though...im still amazed at what people think of to program
<pax> show me when it's up :c)
<JeffAMcGee> hacked twice and you always connect to mysql as root...
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> yea, but i believe that was due to phpnuke's sql injection problems
<phreakys> ive never had a total security breach
<phreakys> so far...
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I get the GNU C++ compiler?
<phreakys> just some polish or turkish crazy group putting their logo's on my life's work
<phreakys> ;)
<JeffAMcGee> for gcc: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JeffAMcGee> That includes a few things like make in addition to gcc and g++ that you will undoubtedly need.
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, that seemed quick, how can I be sure it installed?
<pax> gcc -v
<srineer> can some one point me to the apt-get reps for kubuntu?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, I keep get getting this error when trying to build-essential http://rafb.net/paste/results/oOUfeT63.html
<srineer> i have ubuntu
<pax> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<pax> srineer: wait, reps for kubuntu are the same as for ubuntu, do you mean KDE?
<srineer> yes
<pax> topic
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmm, I keep get getting this error when trying to build-essential http://rafb.net/paste/results/oOUfeT63.html
<I_Eat_Plastic> Sorry for double post.
<srineer> once i add the repos.... do i apt-get install kde or something?
<pax> srineer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pax> sudo apt-get update before you do that
<srineer> done
<srineer> ok
<srineer> thanks
<pax> enjoy kubuntu
<srineer> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-deskto
<pax> deskto(p)
<srineer> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<pax> srineer: did you sudo apt-get update?
<srineer> yep
<pax> srineer: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to some pastebin
<I_Eat_Plastic> http://rafb.net/paste/
<I_Eat_Plastic> ;O
<srineer> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<srineer> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<srineer> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<srineer> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<pax> ouch
<srineer> deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<srineer> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<srineer> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<I_Eat_Plastic> Stop
<I_Eat_Plastic> x_x
<srineer> sorry
<pax> press Esc dear
<pax> it's okay I wasn't clear enough I guess
<I_Eat_Plastic> pastebin = http://rafb.net/paste/
<srineer> ah
<srineer> well thats it
<pax> give us the url please
<srineer> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZZDzgs73.html
<I_Eat_Plastic> Goto http://ubuntuguide.org/
<I_Eat_Plastic> And goto section Repositories
<I_Eat_Plastic> follow instructions there.
<I_Eat_Plastic> Should help,
<I_Eat_Plastic> srineer
<srineer> hmm
<pax> srineer: copy this http://ninux.net/files/sources
<pax> then sudo apt-get update
<pax> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<srineer> this is what i got http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZZDzgs73.html
<pax> yes, backup your list and try the one I gave you.
<pax> wo wo wo wait
<pax> you are using warty?
<srineer> yes
<srineer> ?
<srineer> sorry im new to ubuntu
<srineer> im used to debian and suse
<pax> we are curently using hoary would like just to stick with warty?
<srineer> since this is a new install would it be better to download kubuntu?
<pax> new install of warty?
<srineer> i only used this disk because i got it in the mail and it was setting here for a while
<pax> any reason why you are using warty, would you rather use the lastest release?
<pax> ah ok :)
<srineer> better to get kubuntu downlaod?
<pax> well since you have warty you could just upgrade :)
<srineer> ok
<srineer> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pax> get my sources.list, sudo apt-get update
<pax> then yes dist-upgrade
<srineer> cool
<srineer> will do
<pax> then install kubuntu if you want
<srineer> thanks
<pax> good luck, let us know how the upgrade went
<srineer> np
<N17R0> hi can someone tell me how the hell can I stop ProFTPD from autostart at boot ?
<cartel_> rm /etc/rc2.d/S*proftpd
<N17R0> ok ty
<I_Eat_Plastic> Can someone tell me why I get this error message wen trying to apt-get install-essentials http://rafb.net/paste/results/oOUfeT63.html
<N17R0> and can someone tell me why the SMTP thing is starting at boot?
<N17R0> Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-08-16 04:33 CEST
<N17R0> Interesting ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1):
<N17R0> (The 1660 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
<N17R0> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<N17R0> 22/tcp  open  ssh
<N17R0> 25/tcp  open  smtp
<N17R0> 631/tcp open  ipp
<N17R0> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.203 seconds
<I_Eat_Plastic> Use pastebin please.
<I_Eat_Plastic> http://rafb.net/paste/
<N17R0> ok sorry for that
<I_Eat_Plastic> It's alright, my request keeps getting pushed to the top, lol.
<N17R0> but i don't need smtp 
<N17R0> and what the hell is "ipp" ?
<seth_k> internet print protocol, yes?
<N17R0> hmm that could possible be that, but is it needed to run linux ?
<N17R0> and ssh I also dont use
<N17R0> can those be disabled ?
<N17R0> and smtp
<thoreauputic> N17R0: nmapping yourself doesn't really tell you anything - those services are only listening on the loopback interface
<thoreauputic> smtp and ipp are used for mail and your printer
<thoreauputic> respectively
<N17R0> ok but isnt smtp a mail "server"  ?
<pax> N17R0: install rcconf (runlevel configuration tool) and disable what you don't need
<N17R0> I dont need to run a mail server
<N17R0> ok let me check that tool
<thoreauputic> N17R0: yes, it's a mail server - but it is used locally for instance to send root / you messages about cron jobs, etc
<N17R0> alright thx for that info, im quite new on linux, i need to learn alot :P
<N17R0> nice tool rcconfig
<N17R0> *rcconf
<pax> don't go nuts with it disabling stuff you need :D
<N17R0> rofl
<N17R0> yeah I first need to know what all those services do
<pax> google is your friend
<N17R0> i know
<N17R0> btw
<I_Eat_Plastic> pax: can you help me quick? ;O
<N17R0> i dunno if i disabled this service accidently: bootmisc.sh_backup
<pax> ask away, many smart people around
<N17R0> u guys have that service also disabled/?
<I_Eat_Plastic> pax: You seem to be the only one responding, lol.. I'll ask though
<I_Eat_Plastic> When I try to sudo apt-get install build-essential I get this output error.
<I_Eat_Plastic> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Kd6Ix313.html
<N17R0> bootmisc.sh_backup = enabled or disabled  by default ?
<pax> I_Eat_Plastic: what release are you suing?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Kubuntu? :o
<pax> warty, hoary, breezy?
<I_Eat_Plastic> hoary
<pax> enable universe and multiverse sudo apt-get update and try again
<N17R0> pls can someone confirm this: bootmisc.sh_backup = enabled or disabled  by default ?
<N17R0> I maybe switch it off by accident
<I_Eat_Plastic> pax: I'm kindof new, can you put that in newbie terms?
<pax> I_Eat_Plastic: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pax> uncomment universe and multiverse sudo apt-get update and try again
<pax> I'm newb too btw :c)
<I_Eat_Plastic> So I don't feel so alone
<pax> N17R0: if in doubt enable
<I_Eat_Plastic> :] 
<pax> here, get my sources.list just cp/paste http://ninux.net/files/source
<pax> here, get my sources.list just cp/paste http://ninux.net/files/sources
<N17R0> ok
<N17R0> ok time to sleep
<N17R0> thx for help all
<pax> np, good night
<N17R0> ty
* pax makes note to never suggest rcconf to newbs again
<Sgep> Test
<Sgep> dcop konversation Konversation sayToAll Test
<jsubl2> loaded kubuntu-64 breezy tonight.. it is lookin good.  found 1 problem
<rgautam> hellooo
<jsubl2> hello
<userXa0> hi
<rgautam> hoz everything
<jsubl2> good
<rgautam> i m new to this channel.
<rgautam> i am gautam. n u?
<rgautam> jsubl?
<jsubl2> jim
<rgautam> great. where frm?
<rgautam> i am in japan now.
<jsubl2> dallas,tx usa
<jsubl2> rgautam: where you from originally
<rgautam> japan just had a 7.1 quake
<jsubl2> wow
<rgautam> jim i m frm India
<rgautam> WOW?
<jsubl2> damn 7.1  that is a rocker
<rgautam> it sure was. 
<rgautam> and a long one too
<rgautam> the centre was away from our place though
<pax> linux is widely used in japan or what?
<rgautam> ya. its used pretty widely here
<pax> smart people
<rgautam> right.
<pax> in india too?
<rgautam> in india also, its very popular
<rgautam> i just started using ubuntu.
<rgautam> u guys tired it?
<jsubl2> ubuntu/kubuntu seems to be the best to me.
<userXa0> just installed kubuntu last night
<pax> yeah it's the best thing since sliced bread
<rgautam> great.
<rgautam> it rocks. realy nice packaging
<jsubl2> i am running kubuntu-amd64 breezy.. loaded it tonight
<userXa0> seems cool so far
<pax> jsubl2: no problems with xorg?
<jsubl2> none so far...
<rgautam> ya its really nice. the upgrades/installion was smooth
<pax> good stuff
<jsubl2> totem-xine even works. i copied the win32 dir over from another i386 install
<jsubl2> i was surprised
<jsubl2> one big hiccup
<rgautam> ya totem is really powerful. plays almost aal windows media
<rgautam> wat hiccup?
<jsubl2> had to manually make mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default/ for the install to finish.. actually finished it manually
<rgautam> oh!
<pax> jsubl2: do me a favor past the output of cat /etc/debian_version
<pax> paste*
<jsubl2> testing/unstable
<rgautam> mine in 3.1
<pax> :c)
<pax> and cat /etc/issue ?
<rgautam> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<pax> that was for jsubl2 
<jsubl2> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" Development Branch \n \l
<pax> I know whatcha using rag
<pax> rgautam* sorry
<jsubl2> it is: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/20050813/breezy-install-amd64.iso
<rgautam> ok
<pax> nah I'll wait until october
<jsubl2> well i have ran linux along time.. this is just on a 20G partition i had to spare.  no big deal..
<rgautam> hoary hedgehog (5.04) is doing fine. I will upgrade when there is a major release/
<jsubl2> like to take the new stuff for a spin now an then
<pax> I tried Colony CD 2 pretty impressive
<pax> yeah that's what Live is for jsubl2 ;-)
<pax> ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-2/breezy-live-i386.iso
<jsubl2> pax.. this looks good.. i think i will stay with it for a while.. 
<pax> help with bug reporting :c)
<jsubl2> yeha
<jsubl2> yeah
<jsubl2> well night
<pax> g'night 
<c0rrupt_> whats the command to upgrade to kde 3.4.2
<pax> add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main to your sources.list
<pax> then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<c0rrupt_> Thanks.
<pax> sudo apt-get updgrade while you are at it
<pax> np.
<c0rrupt_> Err http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main kdelibs4 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary2
<c0rrupt_>   Connection timed out
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<pax> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php get one of these
<pax> you just lost connection, try again
<c0rrupt_> lol being owned by nessus
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> im being owned by nessus
<pax> congratulation!
<c0rrupt_> ....
<jk-> does anyone have usb devices automounting ?
<c0rrupt_> fstab
<benjamin1254> pax is there a war to restor my system back to defalt w/o the cd?
<benjamin1254> way*
<pax> you want to test your system for what?
<benjamin1254> i want to completely restore my system back to defalt since it is running slower then b4
<benjamin1254> but i dont have the kubuntu cd cuz a friend of mine has it
<pax> to restore you need backup, but let's go over this, the system is slow?
<benjamin1254> yes
<benjamin1254> stutters slow
<pax> in console type: ksysguard
<pax> check what's using your cpu and ram resources
<benjamin1254> what is xorg?
<pax> I remember you trying to fix superkaramba, those fancy eye candy suckers can drain your system
<benjamin1254> yeah but it says xorg is using alot of my system resorces
<pax> xserver-xorg is needed, everything GUI is based on it
<pax> leave it alone
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254> yeah xorg is using tones of resorces
<benjamin1254> its slowing me down
<pax> what else other than xorg is using lots of ram and cpu?
<benjamin1254> ksysguard is the other thing but thats like 1%
<benjamin1254> wthats for cpu
<benjamin1254> whats ram under
<benjamin1254> as labled
<pax> ksysguard is what you are using to see that stuff
<pax> in console type: uptime
<pax> and paste here to see your system load
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254>  00:40:38 up  2:52,  2 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.02, 1.04
<pax> jeez that's too much, and who's the second user?
<benjamin1254> me
<benjamin1254> im the only user
<pax> are you running any servers?
<benjamin1254> no not that i know of.. i dont know how to run ne @ all
<pax> do you see any processes you are not running there?
<benjamin1254> nope
<benjamin1254> let me  ceck again
<benjamin1254> apache2 is running alot
<benjamin1254> like 5 times
<pax> sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<benjamin1254> should i kill apache2?
<pax> if you are not using it, stop it not kill it
<benjamin1254> benjamin1254@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<benjamin1254> Password:
<benjamin1254> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<pax> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<benjamin1254> why was a web server running
<pax> apache2 <- assumed you are using apache1.3, sorry.
<pax> who the hell knows, you didnt have it running?
<benjamin1254> no i dident even start it
<benjamin1254> thats odd
<pax> do yourself a favor, scan your ports see what's running
<benjamin1254> how?
<pax> sudo apt-get install nmap
<pax> nmap localhost
<benjamin1254> idk .. again a bit of a newbish looser... but hey i live by learning.. and do u know of ne good firewalls cuz of this issue?
<pax> we'll get there. and it's fine to be a newb as long as you read docs and ask questions.
<benjamin1254> iok as soon as i run the app i should scan local ports
* pax is also newb :c)
<benjamin1254> hey is it ok if i send the output here?
<pax> no use some pastebin
<pax> or #flood
<benjamin1254> #flood?
<pax> yes join #flood and paste there
<benjamin1254> how bouyt i post it on my site and send u the url in a IM 
<benjamin1254> what is PID?
<pax> http://pastebin.com/
<pax> Process ID
<benjamin1254> ine more sugestions pax?
<pax> benjamin1254: the load is still high?
<benjamin1254> load on xorg still high 
<pax> benjamin1254: in console type: top
<pax> paste the first 4 lines here
<benjamin1254> how would i pause th output?
<pax> just paste the first 4 lines (top)
<benjamin1254> i cant
<pax> if you need help with top, just press 'h' 
<benjamin1254> when i do it goes away b4 i can paste
<pax> benjamin1254: focus, not the list just the TOP 4 lines :-)
<pax> top - 01:03:31 up  9:51,  1 user,  load average: 0.17, 0.16, 0.14 <- this the first line
<pax> Tasks:  97 total,   1 running,  96 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie <- second line
<pax> Cpu(s):  1.7% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 96.4% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  1.3% si <- third line
<pax> just like that benjamin1254 
<benjamin1254> op - 01:04:28 up  3:16,  2 users,  load average: 0.60, 0.86, 0.94
<benjamin1254> Tasks:  76 total,   3 running,  73 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<benjamin1254> Cpu(s):  4.3% us,  2.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 93.4% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<benjamin1254> Mem:    256812k total,   244432k used,    12380k free,    22520k buffers
<benjamin1254> Swap:   746980k total,     2696k used,   744284k free,   105856k cached
<benjamin1254> xorg still the highest
<pax> what else other than xorg?
<benjamin1254> konsole and ksysguard
<pax> close ksysguard
<benjamin1254> thats all and they arent even high at all not even 1%
<benjamin1254> kopete and konsole and how should i shutdown the other user that is up?
<pax> your CPU is at 4.3% that's not bad, but your ram is heavily used
<pax> other user?
<benjamin1254> yeah i have 2 users but i am 1 user
<benjamin1254> it says i have 2 users logged in
<benjamin1254> i wana shut the other out
<pax> in console type: who -a
<benjamin1254> what u want pasted in here
<benjamin1254> the bottum 2?
<pax> yes
<benjamin1254> benjamin ? :0           Aug 15 23:10   ?         10858
<benjamin1254> benjamin ? :0           Aug 15 23:10   ?         10858
<pax> did you use 'switch user' by any chance?
<benjamin1254> nope
<benjamin1254> but i can log out of it and then log backinto this one
<pax> how many tabs you have open in konsole?
<benjamin1254> 2
<pax> ok close 1
<benjamin1254> type it again
<pax> then who -a and see how many users are there
<benjamin1254> to make it not a pain in the toosh here u go take a look
<benjamin1254> http://pastebin.com/337997
<benjamin1254> u see it
<benjamin1254> ?
<pax> yes, I have no clue how you are logged in twice, log out then back in
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254> ill be back in
<pax> whatever you do do not reboot.
<benjamin1254> ok ill log out and back in then
<benjamin1254> be back in a sec
<benjamin1254> do i hit end surrent session?
<benjamin1254> k now what pax
<benjamin1254> i dident reboot
<benjamin1254> just ended session
<benjamin1254> i did who -a and i wound up with basicly the same output
<benjamin1254> but its faster this time around
<pax> alright then
<benjamin1254> yeah want the top output?
<benjamin1254> i still dont know how im logged in 2x
<pax> check your load with uptime
<benjamin1254> uptime k
<benjamin1254> 01:25:34 up  3:37,  2 users,  load average: 0.25, 0.19, 0.37
<benjamin1254> thats better then the last
<pax> good :c)
<benjamin1254> yeah now the cpu load is much less its .3 to .5 for xorg
<benjamin1254> what would i use if i wanted to make a website hosted on my pc?
<phreakys> apache
* phreakys is friggin tired
<phreakys> time for sleepysleep
<benjamin1254> lol im srry man at least u havet been up as much as me
<phreakys> well, its allready 20 hours
<phreakys> im getting pretty weird
<benjamin1254> so how do u do the action thing again i wasent here 4 that lasnight .. i was using the bathroom and u loged out man
<phreakys> ehm
<phreakys> action thing?
<phreakys> splashy?
<thoreauputic> benjamin1254:  /me does something
<phreakys> aaah
<phreakys> yes
<benjamin1254> k
* thoreauputic gives a demo
<phreakys> if you want to host a website on your pc, use apache, php, mysql and tranquilizers
<benjamin1254> tranquilizers LMFAO for the people who cant sleep nd surf at all time of the night like me
* benjamin1254 runs and hides from the tranquilizers
<phreakys> :)
<phreakys> ok, later...
<benjamin1254> l8er man 
* benjamin1254 crys when he says bye to phreaksys
<benjamin1254> lol
<benjamin1254> im srry im getting use to the whole action thing
* benjamin1254 is not bored yet using this thing someone needs to hit him with a mamoth tranquilizer
* benjamin1254 cant spell
<Wizzard> pls, how can I auto-enable DMA on all optical drives?
<seaLne> Wizzard: have a look at hdparm
<Wizzard> I checked out the help, but it did not help me
<seaLne> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Ultra-DMA-8.html
<Wizzard> yep, thanks, but I need to set it on every boot
<seaLne> Wizzard: change it in /etc/default/hdparm
<seaLne> Wizzard: or possibly youmight want to change stuff in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Wizzard> oh, yes, it could help, thx much
<ilba7r> anyone know where i can get engage for enlightenment DR16
<matthew> hey everybody =)
<matthew> i've got a silly question.
<matthew> anyone awake?
<bao> does someone know how to make a folder in /usr/, i cant cause the damn permission
<bao> what about doing a account to root or login in to the account "root"
<PieD> 1- why do you have to create a folder in /usr ?
<PieD> 2- sudo mkdir /usr/nameofyourfolder
<bao> theres a program that needs a folder there
<bao> tnx!
<matthew> i can't figure out how to install a program
<PieD> use synaptic or kynaptic
<matthew> ok, i've downloaded the latest version of firefox
<matthew> but i can't figure out how to open it through kynaptic
<PieD> you don't have to download anything manually
<PieD> just use kynaptic, select firefox in the list
<PieD> clic on apply
<PieD> and that's done
<matthew> ok, done.  but i can't seem to find it anyplace
<PieD> alt+f2 => firefox (for instance)
<PieD> It may appear shortly in the menu
<matthew> alt+f2 brings up my command prompt
<PieD> ?
<PieD> sorry I can't help with different shortcuts :/
<PieD> try from the menu : execute a command
<matthew> i really just want to reinstall windows, but when i try to use my rescue disc, GRUB gives me a partition error.
<matthew> error 17.
<matthew> the only info i've found on it has to do with dual boot machines, and is above my head
<PieD> grub says "error 17" ? surprising, they often give true error messages
<matthew> yeah.  any ideas about how to resolve that, or where to find info?
<PieD> no because I don't have any windows
<matthew> i don't have a problem with formatting the machine and starting from scratch, i just don't know how to go about it now that kubuntu is here
<PieD> why did you remove windows when you installed kubuntu if you need windows ?
<matthew> well, my computer basically died.  when i revived it, i figured on a lark i would try kubuntu, since i've been meaning to see what it's all about
<matthew> but i've found that the learning curve is a little steeper than i'd anticipated, and i don't really have the time or patience to learn it now
<PieD> ..
<matthew> and i don't seem to be able to restore my system from the system restore disc because of the partitioning...
<matthew> the forementioned grub error
<PieD> ?
<matthew> so, i want to go back to windows, but this error 17 won't let me
<PieD> there's something wrong in your sentences
<PieD> you says the restore disc won't work
<PieD> what's its relation with grub ?
<matthew> well, when i try and do a system restore, it boots from the windows restore CD, and goes through the whole process of copying files back to the factory-installed state
<matthew> and then restarts.  when it restarts from the hard drive, i get the grub error
<PieD> perhaps because the rescue discs damage the partitions ?
<matthew> perhaps.  i don't know anything about partitions.  i know windows doesn't use grub at all.
<seaLne> the rescue disk probably completly replaces everything on the hard disk, but the bit of grub left is in the MBR
<matthew> what can i do to fix it?
<seaLne> boot off a dos disk and run fdisk /mbr i think 
<seaLne> not often you want to put windows on a machine that had been upgraded to linux
<matthew> ha, well, if i could figure out how to install anything, it would be different! =)
<PieD> seaLne: you understand, that's hard to discover that windows isn't the rule
<matthew> but i've been fighting with it for an hour to try and install firefox with flash
<matthew> and i miss itunes. =)
<seaLne> you tried amarok?
<PieD> matthew: because you don't want to learn 
<seaLne> use kynaptic to install software
<matthew> i do want to learn, which is why i have the software in the first place, but this week i have things i actually need to accomplish on my computer, and i need a system i understand in order to get them done
<seaLne> fair enough
<matthew> i tried installing firefox through kynaptic; it looked like it worked, but it didn't show up in any menu, so i'm not sure how or where to open it
<seaLne> try typing mozilla-firefox in the run option in KMenu
<seaLne> i'd consider it a bug it not being added to the menus but not everything is...
<matthew> hm, maybe some progress here
<matthew> i tried committing the changes in kynaptic again and it's doing a bunch of stuff
<matthew> i don't see american english as an option for firefox... i guess british english is close enough, but it seems like us should be there as well
<PieD> isn't american english the default language ?
<matthew> hm, i dunno.  it's not listed in kynaptic, as far as i can see
* seaLne wishes ubuntu would decide which domain they use and use it for everything rather than having to guess between the 3 each time
<nikkia> matthew: the way to think of the language packs are that they ADD translations to american english
<nikkia> matthew: ie, for american english, don't install any language packs :)
<matthew> cool, thanks, nikkia... but how do i find firefox in default american english if i want to run it? =)
<nikkia> matthew: you just install and run 'mozilla-firefox'
<matthew> i'm sorry, i'm really not a nitwit on some operating systems, i swear... but i'm not sure how to do that on kubuntu!
<nikkia> matthew, well, for a start, i wouldn't recommend kynaptic :) but find 'mozilla-firefox' in that list, and install it, thats all there is really, after that, it'll appear in the menus, or you can use alt-F2 and type 'mozilla-firefox' into the window
<matthew> nikkia, what would you recommend instead?
<nikkia> synaptic or aptitude
<PieD> synaptic
<matthew> how can i load synaptic?
<PieD> from kynaptic, install synaptic :)
<PieD> are there a lot of progress in the work on a new package manager for kubuntu 5.10 ?
<matthew> hooray!!  i got firefox working!
<matthew> thanks very much
<matthew> i'm having troule finding java
<matthew> it's not working in konqueror or firefox, and i don't see it in kynaptic...
<PieD> matthew: java is a proprietary tool, so it cannot be provided with kynaptic
<matthew> thanks pieD... presumably i can install it with synaptic?
<PieD> no
<PieD> synaptic and kynaptic provide the same softwares
<matthew> ah.  how can i install it?
<PieD> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<matthew> handy!
<Tranquitos> anybody knows how to use the Xine engine in amaroK?
<Tranquitos> i've installed it, but it seems amaroK is not recognizing it
<matthew> it says i have to login as the root user to run synaptic.  i thought i was logged in as the root user?
<PieD> ??
<PieD> on my computer, I start synaptic with alt-F2 => kdesu synaptic
<PieD> (I don't use the K menu, it's too far from my mouse)
<setite> whats a good app for ripping mp3s
<PieD> setite: konqueror ?
<paines> kaudiocreator
<setite> kaudiocreator.. couldnt figure that out...
<setite> got some error about creating the file
<paines> ?
<paines> which file ?
<setite> the ripped file
<setite> im trying to rip a cd and it errored
<setite> ill do it again and tell you what it said
<paines> setite, startup kaudiocreator, put in the cd, if the cd is orginal or burned properly, than a cddb looup should give you back to song names, the select the songs and start
<setite> yea its ripping right now
<setite> and it is an original
<setite> ok the error is
<paines> setite, did you still get an error message ?
<setite> Cannot place file, unable to make directories
<paines> setite, could it be that you are trying to place the ripped songs in a place where you don't have eniugh rights?
<paines> try setting it in home
<setite> dunno
<setite> i think it is set in home... lemme check
<setite> gah
<PieD> konqueror is easier : insert the audio cd, open konqueror, go to audiocd:/
<setite> konqueror does too much!
<setite> haha... its scary
<setite> i think i see what i did... checking to see if it works
<PieD> setite: konqueror isn't doing too much
<paines> konqueror=swiss army knife
<setite> shit now im having a new error
<PieD> everything is "optionnal"
<setite> selected encoder not found
<setite> jesus ok im gonna see what konqueror can do
<paines> setite, apt-get ogg vorbis tools
<setite> i want mp3
<PieD> then install lame
<paines> yeah
<setite> i have it
<setite> and libmad0
<setite> and gstream-lame
<setite> and i registered them
<PieD> but konqueror doesn't know how to extract a CD into mp3 or oggs
<PieD> it's only able to handle files in KIO
<setite> questiopn... when i select my cd in konqueror
<setite> what is all this stuff i see
<PieD> and a KIO knows how to manage a filesystem, another KIO knows how to extract tracks from a CD..
<PieD> that's virtual files
<setite> is it konqueror stuff...
<setite> ok good
<setite> i was freaking
<PieD> that's why I'm worrying when they say they want to simplify it for KDE4
<setite> ok that one click thing needs to be removed again... thats next on my list after i figure this out
<setite> i just opened and copied everythign in the cd when i was just tryign to right click
<PieD> I love the single click !
<PieD> why should we switch to double click ?
<setite> ok hello
<setite> i had to restart
<setite> stupid one-click
<setite> i disabled so im ready to try again
<setite> so to rip with konqueror what do i do
<setite> select the cd from storage media right
<PieD> what's stupid with one click is that you're not used to it
<setite> nah i got used to it... but i selected the files... but upon the right click they all opened
<setite> thats the first time it happened
<PieD> never had that
<setite> and it shall be the last too
<PieD> that's not related to single click !
<setite> well something got screwy
<setite> but yea thats over now
<setite> ok what exactly do i do with these virtual folders
<setite> i tried to copy and paste the mp3s...
<setite> wait now thats working
<setite> is it really that easy?
<setite> omfg... are you serious
<setite> ok i take back what i said abotu konqueror doing too much...
<setite> konqueror is quite the fitting name
<nikkia> pied, there are serious limitations on doing multiple selections, and drag and drop, with single click enabled
<PieD> nikkia: never had a problem because of that
<nikkia> pied, then you're 'special' i guess
<setite> i can see why he went off about it... it is a blessing and a curse in my opinion
<PieD> to select multiple files I never clicked on the icons
<PieD> and for drag'n'drop, where is the problem ?
<nikkia> pied, the best example of why single click is broken, is to try and use k3b :)
<setite> konqueror rocks!
<setite> thats all i know
<setite> in the end it just ripped an mp3 by copying and pasting a virtual file... encoding in the process
<setite> i mean what a concept
<PieD> nikkia: I've no problem here
<setite> has KDE been out longer than gnome
<nikkia> setite, yeah, the audiocd:// ioslave is nice
<nikkia> setite: off the top of my head, no, gnome would have been first, just
<setite> yea.. dont know what that is but i agree with you :)
<setite> is there an advantage to gnome? because im dying to find one
<nikkia> setite, if you open audiocd:/ in konqueror, it gives you the contents of a CD as a list of rippable/encodable files, mp3, ogg, flac, etc
<setite> from what i hear its more stable.. but thats all i see
<nikkia> setite, you just drag the file to your HD and its ripped & encoded, or you open a file in a media player, and it rips, encodes, and plays
<setite> nikkia yea thats what im doing... i just didnt know what the ioslave part meant exactly
<nikkia> setite, ioslaves are a KDE system that allows plugins to be written to deal with IO in some way
<setite> o?so on the latter part... opening in a media player... it rips and encodes that way top
<setite> i assumed that it just tricked the program into thinking it was an mp3
<setite> well not tricked
<nikkia> setite, for example, the ability to access remote filesystems via sftp makes konqueror behave as kbear, since you can open a 2-pane konqueror window, and connect to a ftp or sftp host, and just drag files between the panes
<setite> well if i just opened them directly where would they go
<nikkia> setite, they're ripped, encoded, and played from /tmp
<setite> damn i need a konqueror manual...
<setite> so does konqueror have a goal?
<setite> or is it just supposed to do everything
<setite> the ripping thing is awesome... but it seems odd
<nikkia> setite, most of what konqueror does, isn't done by konqueror
<nikkia> setite, its just a side effect of how ioslaves and kparts work
<setite> well yea i figured that it was an interface for all these things...
<nikkia> setite, its not, not really
<nikkia> its just these are standard KDE features that konqueror *can* use
<setite> bleh.. your nitpicking
<nikkia> setite, let me put it another way
<nikkia> setite, say i'm listening to an audiocd, and someone on irc says 'i'd like to hear that', i can open the DCC dialog, and because its a kde app, the irc client can access the .mp3 virtual files via the ioslave, and dcc send a mp3 file by ripping/encoding automatically
<nikkia> setite, or i could say 'hold on, i'll send you <some file>' but then i remember <some file> is on my machine at work, i can just use sftp within the dcc dialog to access that file
<setite> i wonder if the konq browser can do something i cant get done on firefox
<nikkia> setite, that'd be ?
<setite> i cant listen to xmradio online
<setite> wmp9 plugin wont work
<setite> i have the w32codecs package
<setite> and i downloaded some other random stuff trying to work it too
<nikkia> setite, best chance would be the mplayer plugin for firefox
<nikkia> but there's a fair chance it won't work
<nikkia> setite, does it work within firefox on windows ?
<nikkia> or is it IE only ?
<setite> nikkia you there?
<setite> i got dc'd
<nikkia> yes
<setite> stupid EVDO card... i dont even know for a while when my connection is nixxed
<setite> last thing i heard you say was what was my firefox issue
<setite> http://xmradio.com/xstream/
<setite> i cant even get to that in konqueror
<thoreauputic> nikkia: just out of curiosity - why do we never see you in #ubuntu? You would be a valuablr contributor, it seems to me ...
<thoreauputic> *valuable
<setite> in firefox i can log into the radio thing... but when i attempt to tune to a station i get a plugin error... and i get sent to windows.com
<setite> shhh thoreauputic .. i get him to myself in here
<setite> hehe
<nikkia> setite, him?
<setite> yea i thought i used to see him in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> setite: she, methinks
* nikkia slaps setite with the clue brush
<thoreauputic> setite:  /whois nikkia  ;)
<setite> forgive me... didnt think your gender was important...
<thoreauputic> setite: well, not from an expertise viewpoint at least
<setite> precisely my point
<setite> well it looks like konqueror falls short of firefox.. which also falls short of what i need it to do
<thoreauputic> nikkia: do you have an answer for my question? Feel free to ignore it if you prefer :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: which question ?
<thoreauputic> c nikkia: just out of curiosity - why do we never see you in #ubuntu? You would be a valuable contributor,
<thoreauputic> etc
<nikkia> ah, i started to write a response, then didn't hit enter :P
<thoreauputic> ah
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i used to hang out there, but i couldn't keep up with both channels at the same time
<thoreauputic> nikkia: fair enough
* nikkia is trying to work out how to get ruby's regex to eat whitespace
<setite> so is there hope to get my windows media player plugin working in FF?
<setite> i would assume yes since it works on windoze... but then again maybe not
<nikkia> setite, mplayer-plugin is your best bet
<setite> firefox can use that?
<nikkia> yes
<setite> didnt know that.. thanks
<setite> nicola? what is that
<setite> hmmm i have mplayer plugin it seems
<setite> hey nikkia
<nikkia> yes?
<setite> im having more success with konqueror than ff but still im having a hangup
<setite> it doenst load the channel list... but when i type in the cahnnel it loads the track info
<setite> so the wmp9 is working
<setite> but im hearing nothing... any ideas?
<setite> i get that... some apps have sound some dont
<nikkia> setite,  you probably need to configure dmix, OR tell mplayer to play via arts
<setite> kmix?
<nikkia> no, dmix
<nikkia> its an alsa feature that lets multiple programs play sound at the same time
<nikkia> but try configuring mplayer first
<setite> ok...
<nikkia> create ~/.mplayer/config (you might need to make the .mplayer directory in your home directory first) and put in it the line 'ao=arts' i think it is
<nikkia> actually, just do mplayer -ao help   and see what output methods it lists, first
<setite> in terminal>?
<nikkia> yes
<setite> not working
<setite> bash bla command not found
<nikkia> hmmm, anyone else with mplayer installed can list the output methods ?
<nikkia> i can't remember if its arts, artsd, or artsc :)
<nikkia> setite: just try putting 'ao=' for each of those 3 choices then, and after saving the file, try playing back a media file in firefox
<nikkia> (you need to restart firefox each time, so i'd suggest putting a mpg in /tmp or something and opening file://tmp/blah.mpg or something)
<Yannick_R> Hello
<Yannick_R> I'm having some troubles, since I started my computer this morning, in the kde programs (konqueror, kopete, ..) when I type special french fonts it displays 2 squares symbol
<Yannick_R> somebody knows where I could find some info to fix this ?
<Yannick_R> in no-kde programs it works (firefox)
<nikkia> f'ing woo!
<nikkia> my new DVD+RW drive does dual layer -R
<Yannick_R> looks like the problem comes from .fonts.conf
* seaLne swears at launchpad as it logs him out while writing a bug report
<haplo> hola
<nikkia> bbiab, have to install this new drive
<verden01> hey
<blackfire> Ok magic question: anybody has managed to make a wireless card run under amd64? :P
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> installed kde 3.4.2 and now m having trouble setting up samba
<BjoernVDM> Samba server, or client?
<McScruff> server
<Wizzard> hi, does anybody know how to set hdparm.conf? I tried to edit it, but it never sets both optical drives... one of them cannotbe found
<BjoernVDM> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html <-- read this, Wizzard ?
* nikkia wonders where she can buy DL -R media now
<BjoernVDM> What is that, Nikkia?
<nikkia> BjoernVDM: dual layer DVD-R discs
<nikkia> my new burner supports  them
<BjoernVDM> k
<nikkia> but they're a little thin on the ground for finding media (most dual layer media is DVD+R)
<BjoernVDM> Heh. 40 Euros for ONE.
<BjoernVDM> How can that be worth it, I wonder.
<nikkia> BjoernVDM: has to be a typo
<nikkia> i found a place selling them for 4/each
<BjoernVDM> Oh, no, actually 40 for 5.
<nikkia> but i'm sure i can get cheaper than that, DL +R is down to 1/each if you shop around
<nikkia> that sounds more 'reasonable'
<BjoernVDM> Yup.
<Chefen> :p
<Chefen> :P
<Chefen> nn Svensk eller ?
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> is there a way that kde can warn me before im about to delete something from desktop?
<bufalo73> hello
<bufalo73> after my last apt-get upgrade I've lost all my icons
<bufalo73> not only on my user
<bufalo73> has anybody this problem?
<CellarDoor> hi folks
<CellarDoor> I have a question about using Kpackage in Kubuntu
<CellarDoor> When I wan't to install something with Kpackage it asks for my root (su) password and won't accept my sudo password. Is there any way around this other than using kynaptic or simply opening a terminal ?
<CellarDoor> hello ?
<CellarDoor> I kinda like Kpackage and it would be nice to be able to install things with it rather than just looking at stuff and using something else to install things
<nxv_> hi, i have the problem to hear my mic on my own speakers, results in a feedback if input to the mic is too loud. the green switch of the mic is disabled in kmix
<CellarDoor> nxv_ hi, have you tried enabling the green switch and turning the volume up for it ?
<nxv_> CellarDoor: the mic is in the input section. only one bar. at the top the green button at the bottom red button
<nxv_> CellarDoor: can't controll them separatly. thought green enables playback, red record
<CellarDoor> ah hmm
<nxv_> the mic buttons don't seam to have an influence, even if i disable both mic is still active
<nxv_> only when disabling red capture button mic is of
<CellarDoor> I'm just looking at mine
<CellarDoor> It might cause feedback if your mic is too close to speakers
<nxv_> i guess i shouldn't get an output of my mic, i want it record only. no playback
<CellarDoor> I've never had any issues with it
<nxv_> do u hear something if u blow into ur mic?
<CellarDoor> mine's turned all the way up with green and red on
<CellarDoor> yes 
<nxv_> and if disable green switch?
<CellarDoor> no sound if green is disabled
<nxv_> i'd like the same behaviour, but it ignores my kmix mic settings
<CellarDoor> hmm
<nxv_> kmix->input->mic
<CellarDoor> does your mic have its own volume ? Speakers vol turned up ?
<nxv_> i can disable any button, change volume no change
<CellarDoor> yeah I have sound no problems
<nxv_> when i change the capture volume it has an influence
<nxv_> if i select mic2 in switches it is entirly disabled
<CellarDoor> perhaps something else is turned on that might be disabling it ?
<nxv_> i can get it to work
<nxv_> but not controll its playback
<CellarDoor> what do you mean by playback ?
<nxv_> wether it works with feedback or it doesn't do anything
<nxv_> playback= hearing the input of my own mic
<CellarDoor> you recording and not getting sound ?
<nxv_> CellarDoor: i can't do rec only. recording sound without hearing my self on the speaker
<CellarDoor> well I can tell you what all my settings are on if you like ?
<nxv_> u said u have two controll bars for ur mic
<nxv_> right?
<CellarDoor> In the Output section all my settings are on and all the way up or almost all the way up
<CellarDoor> In Input: Line is currently off, CD green is on all the way up without red on, Mic green and red on with slider all the way up, Phone and AUX are off, Capture is on and almost all the way up.
<nxv_> shack.us/my.php?image=snapshot35qv.png
<nxv_> http://img331.imageshack.us/img331/5422/snapshot35qv.png
<nikkia> CellarDoor: i fail to understand why you want sound from the speakers of the mic input
<nikkia> CellarDoor: its going to feedback whatever you do for two reasons
<CellarDoor> nikkia, I'm not the one with the problem
<nxv_> http://img331.imageshack.us/img331/3582/snapshot42rw.png
<nxv_> http://img331.imageshack.us/img331/2678/snapshot51dl.png
<nikkia> a) its obviously an omni-directional mic, b) having the mic on the speakers loud enough to hear over your own voice is going to be loud enough to feedback :)
<CellarDoor> though mine is outputting sound and not feeding back
<nxv_> that's what it looks like here
<nxv_> nikkia: i wan't to turn off my mics playback, but can't get it done
<nikkia> nxv, use alsamixer
<nikkia> nxv, in playback, set the mic volume to 0, then press TAB to go to recording, and set mic as the capture device, and move the capture fader to about 50-75% (any higher and it'll probably distort)
<CellarDoor> ah
<CellarDoor> gotta go anyway
<CellarDoor> cyas
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> before I go
<nikkia> alsa doesn't provide seperate recording/playback controls for the mic, on most cards, kmix just lies and sets the playback level
<CellarDoor> nikkia do you know if I can use Kpackage using my sudo password ? It doesn't accept it, asks for su password.
<nikkia> you have to remember, that when kmix was written, it was written against OSS, and it did things a little differently
<nikkia> CellarDoor: no idea, haven't really used kpackage
<CellarDoor> ah ok then
<CellarDoor> bye all
<nxv_> nikkia: doesn't help, i see it disabled in alsamixer(gui) (tried both)
<nxv_> but still hear it
<nxv_> if i disable mic boost, i don't here it anymore, but i guess it is just too silent
<nikkia> hmmm, looks like 4.85 is about as cheap as i can get DL DVD-R discs :/
<phreakys> im trying to copy large amounts of files from cd, but its so...slow
<phreakys> is there a way to make it faster?
<thoreauputic> phreakys: do you have dma enabled for the CD drive?
<Wizzard> it is possible to have some package marked as local or absolete when there is the same package version available in the repository?
<nxv_> does kweather work 4 u?
<jjesse> morning
<nikkia> apokryphos!
<apokryphos> nikkia: heyhey
<nikkia> apokryphos: you know the other day i was saying there were no DVD-R Dual Layer burners, apart from pioneer's ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: my brand new drive has on the box 'Supports Dual-Layer +R and -R at 16x!!' :)
<apokryphos> woah
<apokryphos> nikkia: and you've had that for long?
<nikkia> erm, at 4x, rather
<nikkia> apokryphos: came today
<nikkia> apokryphos: LiteOn 16x burner
<apokryphos> Heh, and you casually missed that on the description? ;-)
<nikkia> replaces my 12x LG
<nikkia> apokryphos: i honestly didn't look at the description
<apokryphos> How much was it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wanted a LiteOn DVD-R, and it was the only one they sold
<nikkia> apokryphos: 25 ? something like that
<apokryphos> :-O
<sproingie> i'm sure mine is dual layer
<sproingie> probably the same brand, LiteOn
<nikkia> sproingie: on +R or +R AND -R ?
<nikkia> sproingie: -R Dual layer has been somewhat of a mystery until recently
<nikkia> pioneer announced support like 18 months ago, and discs were available straight away...
<sproingie> nikkia heck if i know.  i never see dual layer media selling for cheap
<nikkia> but the drives to support it haven't appeared until the last couple of months
<sproingie> i buy mine when it's on sale
<apokryphos> That's one thing I both love and hate about computer things -- prices are *guaranteed* to go low
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wish -R DL discs would go low :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're 4.50ish compared to 1ish for +R DL
<apokryphos> nikkia: hopefully this Saturday I'll have my new comp! Heh. Results anounced on Thursday, eek
<sproingie> dl might never really catch if blu-ray burners come out next year
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats what the rest of the order that came this morning was, a PC for my SO (sick of waiting for my boss to get my those two shuttles, so i'll take one as a music workstation when they arrive)
<nikkia> apokryphos: 120 for a Sempron 2600, not bad
<apokryphos> not bad at all
<nikkia> (thats full system minus drives)
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> and a 80GB maxtor was only 30
<apokryphos> Re: your boss... you just gotta keep dropping subtle hints :P
<nikkia> so i bought a 80GB maxtor, and a new DVD-R for me, the SO's PC gets the old LG DVD-R thats a touch annoying :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have, problem is, his reason for not ordering them yet is valid :/
<apokryphos> 30? Wow, they're really shooting down. Hoping for a 200GB or so... wonder how much they'll cost
<nikkia> apokryphos: he needds to order 8 PCs total, 2 for me, and 6 for our products
<nikkia> unfortunately, the supplier wants more for the shipping for 8 PCs than the cost of the 8 PCs
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've seen 200GB SATA for around 60
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i stole the SATA cables from this new PC :P
<nikkia> it only has a single PATA drive, so it has no need at all for the 2 SATA cables and 2 molex->SATA power adapters :P
<apokryphos> More for the shipping? Is he serious? :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: spanish company :/
<_dennis> hey folks
<nikkia> apokryphos: they sell us a shuttle-X for around 100
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats with a Sempron 2800
<apokryphos> I've forgotten all the names for the HDs :(. Last time I went computer market though the guy was telling me about new type of hard-drive...or perhaps not so new; but faster.
<nikkia> apokryphos: unfortunately, because they're spanish, they charge around 95 for shipping :/
<apokryphos> I imagine they'll be more. Really gotta brush up on my terminology here ;-)
<seaLne> nikkia: couldn't you fly there and get them for less? :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats 100 for a Sempron 2800, 1GB ram, 60GB HDD, DVD-R
<_dennis> hmm, why does resuming my thinkpad r50p works after i suspended it using /etc/acpi/sleep.sh, but not after i suspended it by closing the lid? (in the latter case the thinkpad is alive, but the display stays black)
<nikkia> seaLne: i imagine that is the 'alternative shipping arrangement' he's arranging :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: we also buy 23" LCDs from them for 150
<apokryphos> nikkia: there's gotta be something illegal there ;-)
<apokryphos> 23" -- only something I can dream about
<_dennis> and another question: why does the "Network Settings" widget of my control center just says "Loading ..." after i clicked "Administrator Mode"?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they have direct business accounts with Samsung and Shuttle
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have one sat here, collecting dust :O
<apokryphos> _dennis: known bug; you can either (i) upgrade to kde 3.4.2 (should be fixed there); or (ii) kdesu kcontrol
<apokryphos> nikkia: I wanted to go for a 19" this time but not sure at all anymore
<nikkia> apokryphos: i stuck with 17
<_dennis> apokryphos: i did a dist-upgrade yesterday. shouldn't i be running 3.4.2 now?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the refresh is generally better, IME
<apokryphos> nikkia: a few pals in #kde telling me that there's no point, as resolution is still stuck at 1024 :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: this is a 4mS refresh, 17", with portrait/landscape swivel, cost me 140-some
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, i couldn't find a 19 with > 1280x1024
<nikkia> apokryphos: and whats the point in having 'slightly bigger pixels' ?
<dennis-> oops
<apokryphos> nikkia: I like the monitor we have now. Samsung SyncMaster 17", we got it really quite long ago, though, and for cheap ;-)
<dennis-> apokryphos: did you say anything after i left? :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: if i could have found a 19 with 1600x1200 and decent refresh, at a reasonable price, i might have gone with 19
<nikkia> apokryphos: i won't touch CRT again for monitors
<apokryphos> nikkia: can you, though?
<nikkia> apokryphos: probably not for TV either
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, i couldn't find one
<apokryphos> dennis-: you need to get the 3.4.2 repository
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> [kde342]  at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<dennis-> apokryphos: ah, thx!
<nikkia> apokryphos: there are a few high end 19" LCDs with 1600x1280, but they're slow and expensive
<apokryphos> nikkia: that's the reason it's not worth going for... most 20" do it though, no?
<apokryphos> But prices shoot up after 19 :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, but again, slow refresh rates
<nikkia> apokryphos: you're into 25mS+ with 20", ok for 'work' but lousy for gaming
<apokryphos> Slow? 75Hz around
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats the interface rate, you need to look at the refresh rate
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> what are the disadvantages of a low refresh rate? (I really always thought the Hz was refresh rate... are you sure it isn't? My krandrtray says it is :|)
<nikkia> apokryphos: LCD elements take a finite time to switch, so the slower the LCD refresh, the more chance of blurry/traily games
<nikkia> apokryphos: you're on CRT, its much more complicated on LCD :)
<nikkia> unless that syncmaster is one of the LCD's that samsung called 'syncmaster' (damn them and their product name overloading)
<apokryphos> It's flat TFT, but not LCD I don't think, no.
<nikkia> apokryphos: basically, if your pixels take 25mS to switch, which is what you're talking about on 20"+ LCDs, then your effective refresh rate is 40 frames per second, display movement any faster than that, and its going to ghost/blur/trail
<nikkia> apokryphos: the monitor electronics may be rated for 75Hz VGA, but it still takes 1/40th of a second for the pixels to change colour
<apokryphos> Noticeably? :S 
<apokryphos> I've played games before on a 23" (not LCD/TFT) and it was really sweet there at least
<nikkia> apokryphos: if you were playing a game on a 25mS refresh LCD, yes, very noticable
<apokryphos> nikkia: do those Spanish people have a site? :P
<nikkia> modern LCD/TFTs switch at about 4-12mS, depending on brand, so thats 1/250th to 1/80th of a second for the pixels to switch
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, they're not a computer retailer, they're a strategic partner of ours
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: they make video entertainment cabinets using shuttle-X/23" panels
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> Nice stuff
<nikkia> we resell the same cabs in the UK, and thus buy hardware related to those from them
<apokryphos> For the ugliest possible picture of my current monitor: http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/nabc/product/product_zoom.jsp?eUser=&largeImage=/images/prod/product03/b2c_l_171s-silver.jpg&prod_id=GH17LSASJ
<sproingie> yeah that really shows it off
<apokryphos> I don't know how they got it to look so ugly; must have taken some effort
<phreakys> im copying 20000 files from a cd, but its taking more than 2 hours allready
<phreakys> how can i speed up the reader?
<apokryphos> slightly better: http://www.clubic.com/photo/00028895.jpg
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah, sorry, mine is 8ms, not 4
<nikkia> http://www.acer.co.uk/acereuro/page4.do?dau22.oid=9540&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=17&ctx1=UK&crc=1842436415
<apokryphos> ooOOoo
<nikkia> apokryphos: still, it was only 140, and it has DVI, and a 'not quite so sucky refresh' which is what i wanted :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you think I'll see a disadvantage anywhere else but in games?
<nikkia> the portrait/landscape pivot was just gravy (its just a case of VESA mounting one on a pivot anyway, even if a LCD doesn't support it directly)
<apokryphos> I don't play them, so hasn't yet hit me :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: what is the rate on yours ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i tried searching for that model number, but couldn't find one
<apokryphos> nikkia: no, on a new one, if I get a 20" or so
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, i dunno, people are annoyed/not-annoyed individually
<apokryphos> Monitor details: http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/nabc/product/b2c_product_detail.jsp?prod_id=GH17LSASJ
<nikkia> when i had an old LCD with 25mS refresh, i found it unbearable on FPS, but bearable on other stuff
<apokryphos> I'm sure I'll ask to properly see the monitor in action, anyhow, before getting it
<apokryphos> We got that Monitor though when it was still 700 in PCWorld ;-)
<apokryphos> 260 I think we got it for, as I recall. Were very proud of it :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: that one IS 25mS
<apokryphos> cool :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: you also have to bear in mind 'how good' your PC is that is driving it :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: if it's unbelievably amazing? ;-)
<nikkia> if you're playing doom3 and your PC only manages 25fps, you're not going to notice the 25mS (40fps) ghosting :)
<apokryphos> I don't really play comp games; I guess I might play a bit on the LAN in Uni (I predict), but in general -- haven't played a game on here for months
<nikkia> apokryphos: this is for use at uni ?
<apokryphos> What's most shocking was that King's (in their main halls) didn't have ethernet ports in the rooms :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: in that case, my advice would be to spend a little less on the monitor and spend some on a decent VESA arm
<apokryphos> They tried to reassure me by saying "There's loads of computer rooms around....", erm.. yeah.
<apokryphos> nikkia: Uni, yup. VESA arm?
<nikkia> that way, when you need to use your desk for non-computer work, you can just move the  monitor out of the way
<nikkia> apokryphos: (almost) all monitors have a VESA 100mm/75mm mounting port on the back
<apokryphos> ohh, those
<nikkia> apokryphos: you can usually remove the base completely, and put it on any VESA 100/75 compatible mounting system, a decent arm will hold the monitor over the desk but allow you to swing it out of the way when you're not using it
<apokryphos> They're nice, but not sure how much more it would cost. TFTs don't take up much room at all anyway, so wouldn't consider it a huge issue atm
<nikkia> apokryphos: a cheap arm is about 25
<nikkia> a decent arm is about 100
<apokryphos> oh wait, I see, they're generic. I thought only particular monitors would have them
<nikkia> no, thats the point
<apokryphos> nice :). Yeah, I'll look out for one of those.
<nikkia> you buy whichever VESA mount you want (wall, desk, just a better base stand, whatever)
<apokryphos> nikkia: Thanks for the tip :)
<nikkia> http://www.wedgwood-group.com/lcd_monitor_desk_stands.htm 
<apokryphos> pretty affordable on ebay by the looks of things
<apokryphos> up to 235! Heh.
<nikkia> apokryphos: why doesn't it surprise me that that one is a Sony
<nikkia> its like, affordable...affordable...affordable....sony
<nikkia> and i bet it falls apart after 3 months :P
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> really affordable: http://search.ebay.co.uk/vesa-arm_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8 :P
<nikkia> those are mostly wall mounts
<apokryphos> bad idea?
<nikkia> i can't see the uni being too happy about you drilling holes in the halls wall, no
<apokryphos> No problem, I'll use my charm 8)
<apokryphos> Bond, James Bond.
<nikkia> in fact, when i was at uni, such 'structural damage' was generally terms for expulsion (from the halls, not uni)
<apokryphos> Well, I shouldn't be counting my chickens -- possibily that I won't get the grades. :|
<apokryphos> eek
<nikkia> the one desk mounting arm on that ebay page, i THINK is the one i've seen for 25 if you shop around
<nikkia> ebay isn't always cheap :/
<nikkia> the place i bought my bass amp modeller from annoyed me with that
<nikkia> they have an ebay shop, i was JUST about to order from it, when i thought 'lets check their real mail order shop'
<nikkia> 10 cheaper!
<apokryphos> hah!
<apokryphos> Deskmount doesn't look too bad, the one there. Hardly the best make, but looks like it would do the job
<nikkia> my only concern with that, is you can't tell how it mounts to the desk
<nikkia> what you want, is a simple G clamp desk mount
<apokryphos> Might need ot check out some reviews on it
<nikkia> that one MAY still require drilling thru the desk
<nikkia> avoid suction cup ones, obviously :)
<apokryphos> heh
<seaLne> heh
<nikkia> last thing you want is to be awoken at night by 'swuuuuuuuuu CRASH'
<seaLne> especially if your bed is next to the desk
<nikkia> seaLne: it will be, in uni halls
<apokryphos> nikkia: they're not going to take nicely to drilling on the table, neither, really, are they? What other options are there other than a weighted one, I guess
<nikkia> seaLne: you usually get, at best, a 10x15' room
<nikkia> apok, G clamp
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats what you want....
<apokryphos> nikkia: hoping not to stay in halls, but in "appartments". Advantages: ethernet sockets (can't really go to Uni without one), and en suite
<nikkia> the clamp goes over and around the edge of the desk, and tightens with a screw underneath
<apokryphos> nikkia: their idea of "appartments", though (funnily enough), is quite a good definition of halls. Around 500 people in one building
<nikkia> apokryphos: so, a 10x12' room, with a 10x3' bathroom :P
<apokryphos> Ohh, I remember that type of thing from Technology lessons. Indeed, that would work.
<apokryphos> nikkia: sure :P. En Suite is worth getting definitely, say my sisters and parents, though how bad could it be to share a shower ;-)
<apokryphos> I guess it's easier for boys, but I'd obv. prefer my own. Still.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i rented a house for (2.5+0.5)/4 of my years at uni
<apokryphos> Second change is intercollegiate halls, which is Catered :O
<seaLne> i think i'd prefer the extra room, normally there are cleaners cleaning the showers everyday so as long as your early you'll be fine
<nikkia> seaLne: *nod* the bathrooms on our floor at uni in halls were HUGE too
<apokryphos> seaLne: the showers I saw in Uni were really mashed... and this was on their Open day :O
<nikkia> about 2x the size of a hall room each, and we had 2 bathrooms per floor
<apokryphos> hah
<apokryphos> nikkia: Mind you, I didn't even visit King's, or the halls/appartments :|. Didn't consider the place an actual option
<nikkia> of course, being in a private house was better...
<apokryphos> Funny how things turn out
<seaLne> i stayed in halls for 2 years with shared toilets/showers and it was fine, weekend before last i was at the ukuug conference and the rooms were similar to what i used to have but with an ensuite inside...
<apokryphos> nikkia: was it with many others?
<nikkia> except when we got the psycho housemate :/
<apokryphos> seaLne: yeah, I'd much rather have the extra money than En Suite, but I can't not have an ethernet socket ;-)
<seaLne> just live in the labs it didn't do me any harm :)
<apokryphos> I always think sharing a room at Uni is such a gamble, eventually put down that "I'd prefer not to". So much cheaper to, though.
<nikkia> apokryphos: first year in rented (2nd year at uni) it was with 2 other girls, then 12 months with a male friend, then 3 months with male friend + male psycho, then moved to private rented flat
<seaLne> i even got a job working in the labs :)
<nikkia> plus i moved back for 3 months after that, but then the landlord wanted to sell the house, so moved to halls after 3 months
<wincide> hi, do someone use opelzaslo ?? i have some problems that can't resolve :S
<apokryphos> nikkia: psycho? Sounds like a lot of fun :P
<apokryphos> seaLne: nice :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, not really, he really was a psycho, i mean, medically
<apokryphos> :S
<apokryphos> nikkia: what were you doing living with him? :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: i ended up in a fight with him, and smashed his head in with a 6" steel padlock
<nikkia> he still has the scar, i'm told
* apokryphos writes note to self: don't piss nikkia off :|
<seaLne> wincide: err what is opelzaslo google dosen't know either
<apokryphos> nikkia: so you weren't friends before that ended up living together? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: his mum would come and sit and watch TV in the house, because she couldn't afford a TV... after a month or two, she came to the conclusion it was her TV, and wouldn't let anyone else watch it
<nikkia> apokryphos: his sister would visit him on wednesdays, when they let her out of the asylum
<wincide> seaLne: google doesn't know why my i can't see my projects run.. :\ tomcat and java sdk are correctly installed
<apokryphos> eeeeek
<nmorse> What's the best way to actually configure your wireless card after setting up ndiswrapper?
<nikkia> apokryphos: we needed a 3rd person to make up the rent, and he was a friend of a friend
<apokryphos> nikkia: isn't a steel padlock a little...er.. extreme still? :S
<nikkia> apokryphos: given that he was punching me in the face at the time, no
<nikkia> apokryphos: never punch someone in the face while they're trying to unlock the padlock to get into their room
<apokryphos> geez, you had it bad :(
<nikkia> chances are, once they succeed, they have a lump of about 1lb of steel in their hand :P
<apokryphos> sounds like he got what he deserved, then; hitting a lady in the face :Z
<nikkia> apokryphos: do you know what this fight was over?
<apokryphos> Who should've done the dishes
<nikkia> apokryphos: it is so insanely trivial, that you'll find it amazing...
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, sillier than that.... we didn't have phone service for the house, noone wanted to pay BT...
<apokryphos> nikkia: but that's what happens when there's persistent hostility with people who are really close to eachother
<apokryphos> I can understand it, to an extent. I used to be on *really* bad terms with my brother, and for a couple of months we'd fight *everyday*, without fail. Anything at all would make us kick off
<nikkia> but, BT being BT, they had only disconnected OUTGOING calls, and you were still supposed to rent a phone from BT at the time, so i brought the one i had at my parents home for my bedroom with me, i said i needed to take it home with me over christmas, and he somehow viewed that as me saying he used the phone too much
<nikkia> apokryphos: so, he figured he would physically assault me because i was questioning his phone usage
<apokryphos> If people can't reason, any meaningful communication breaks down
<seaLne> anyone here use the bittorrent trackers for (k)ubuntu install media? i've had problems since friday
<apokryphos> nikkia: sounds like a grade A idiot. Will remember to properly know someone before moving in with them
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i said, he was a psycho
<nikkia> apokryphos: and he rarely took his meds
<bert_db> does anyone know how i can load my wlan at boottime?
<nmorse> Are there any KDE programs for configuring wireless cards?
<nikkia> apokryphos: for 'fun' he'd go out, get drunk, and start fights with the biggest looking person in the pub
<apokryphos> nikkia: how did he manage to be a friend of a friend? :S
<seaLne> nmorse: kwifimanager
<nikkia> apokryphos: *shrug*
<apokryphos> nikkia: doesn't sound like his true colours were confined to the house
<nikkia> apokryphos: the common friend was a sane individual
<nikkia> although ceased to be a friend after the incident
<nmorse> Thanks, seaLne 
<nikkia> apokryphos: you'll discover that uni is full of strange people like that :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: how long were you with him? 
<apokryphos> at least he wasn't a boyfriend :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: sharing the house? 3 months
<apokryphos> nikkia: good times apart from that?
<bert_db> can someone tell me how to load my wlan at boottime plz?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i moved out the next day, and when i returned after christmas break, i rented a flat for 50/mo
<regeya> hooray, physical assault
<nikkia> apokryphos: rent increase of 400%, but it was worth it
<apokryphos> nikkia: your other friend carried on living with him?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, it was obvious from day 1 that he was a bit 'f'ed in the head'
<nikkia> apokryphos: over time, it became more and more apparent that he was going to be a problem at some point
<nikkia> apokryphos: the padlock on my door was only there because 2 weeks earlier he'd broken into my room and destroyed some of my clothes while drunk
<nmorse> Dadgummit, now I need to figure out how to enable the radio on the wireless card
<nikkia> apokryphos: the friend bore with him, but hated every minute of it, when the year ended, he asked if i wanted to move back, and told the landlord to NOT renew the other guy's contract
<apokryphos> nikkia: psycho indeed
<apokryphos> nikkia: seen him often since?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no
<nikkia> apokryphos: last time i saw him, was while running the other way...
<apokryphos> oh
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was a few months after he'd left the house, and i'd moved back in, and we had the bailiffs turn up - turns out this guy had defrauded lloyds by 60,000 ...
<apokryphos> nikkia: was University good apart from those three months (that's what I meant before, but nevermind :P)
<nikkia> so we told them his parent's address where they could find him
<apokryphos> 60,000! Yeouch.
<nikkia> he didn't look very happy when i saw him next, so i ran away rather rapidly :)
<apokryphos> good going :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: he had taken a loan for 60,000 to buy a motorbike (a harley), and had run off from where he had been renting, without telling lloyds
<nikkia> apokryphos: this had been 5 years or so before he went to uni, but obviously they'd caught up with him :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: did he have to do time/
<nikkia> and i dunno, uni was a mixture of good times and bad times, i'd have to say the bad times probably outweighed the good, but thats mostly because i was a miserable person at the time and my life 'stank'
<nikkia> apokryphos: haven't a clue
<apokryphos> :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: the day he was walking towards where i was, after telling the bailiffs, and i ran, was the last i saw/heard of him, it was a month or two before the end of the course
<apokryphos> I'm still really looking forward to mine 8). Been told the first year involves.... no work.
<nikkia> he'd dropped out of uni by then, so he had no real reason to be around the uni
<apokryphos> right
<nikkia> apokryphos: probably the time i remember most from uni, and oddly this was both good and bad, was walking 5 miles across wasteland to go to a Wishbone Ash concert in the next town over, and not realising that it would involve 'walking 5 miles across wasteland, IN THE DARK' back afterwards :)
<nikkia> the concert was impressive, the getting lost in the wastelands, not so impressive
<apokryphos> Heh. That great carefree life ;-). I'd probably be really scared of the tiniest sound on the walk back if it was completely dark
<nikkia> in the end, a nice taxi driver i stumbled across sat sleeping in a car park on the edge of town, was nice enough to give me a ride home free
<apokryphos> huh...huh! what was that? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was worse than completely dark
<apokryphos> cool; nice to see a good cabby
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was 5 miles of dodgy ground, with distant lights, that bore no real landmark
<nikkia> sure, they helped me get to the edge of the town, but i didn't have a clue where i was
<apokryphos> by yourself, though? How come?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was during the time i was renting the flat alone, and didn't know anyone else that wanted to see a washed up 70s rock band :P
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> you wouldn't think there would still be areas like that, just 'wasteland' between two towns in the UK these days, but there is :)
<apokryphos> You'da thought they'd merge or something, but hey.
<apokryphos> Won't be must wasteland in London, I'm sure. :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: there are some spots in north london
<nikkia> apokryphos: that brings to mind ANOTHER amusing anecdote from 'uni-related' stuff :)
<apokryphos> Sure, and on the outskirts etc. Nothing in Central, I meant 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: fire away :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: see, i actually went to TWO unis, i went to hatfield for a year, then changed course, and ended up at teesside
<apokryphos> nikkia: I actually wonder if half our conversations are ever really relevant to #kubuntu :P
<apokryphos> Yup, I remember you mentioning.
<nikkia> but i still kept in touch with some friends from hatfield, and one of them, lived in north london, so whenever i needed to go to london for a concert or something, i'd crash at his parents' house
<nikkia> anyway, he's a bit of a psycho too, but a loveable type of psycho....
<apokryphos> nice
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> and during one stay, he decided to show me the big collection of the pyro part of fireworks, he'd been collecting
<nikkia> anyway, he decided it was time to 'use' this collection, and build a rocket that he attached to the back of a large paper airplane he'd made, he figured it'd make the paper airplane go REALLY fast.....
<apokryphos> it would burn it, surely :S
<nikkia> we went to a park/wasteland just down the road from him, anyway, suffice to say, he had neglected to realise that structural integrity of paper != good enough to handle having a crapload of thrust applied to it, and it just kind of went around and around in dangerously random circles
<apokryphos> heh. One of those gadjet/experimenting people. I have a friend like that, but he always wildly exaggerates the affects
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah
<apokryphos> and he's good at English/describing too, so it sounds almost plausible
<nikkia> apokryphos: the next day we went to hamleys, and i showed him where the 'proper model rocket' stuff was :P
<apokryphos> "I was instantaniously trajected around 3.5 metres and a small mushroom cloud formed"
<apokryphos> hehehe
<nikkia> unfortunately, as we were walking out with him holding a big model rocket box, he was still looking at the R/C cars and muttering something about 'thrust' :)
<apokryphos> haha. No limits to the imagination 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: many interesting personalities in Universites, no doubt. I figure I'l just try to meet as many people as possible in the first few days/weeks
<apokryphos> nikkia: do people generally end up becoming best friends with who's nearest?
<apokryphos> I've heard that a lot, and it was true for my two sisters. Found that pretty interesting.
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'nearest' ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: my sister, for example, became best friends with the girl next door to her. My other sister's best friends were all ones in the "house" (split into many appartments) with
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah, you mean physically close, i dunno, i think it varies
<nikkia> most of the people i've been 'best friends' with, were just people i had stuff in common with
<apokryphos> that's what I would've thought
<apokryphos> though my second oldest sister, I think people in her house were ones doing the same subjects.. yeah, they were.
* apokryphos can't wait
<apokryphos> still, I have 3 straight days of work to drag me down 8)
<apokryphos> though, it doesn't really
<CellarDoor> a little good news kde fans
<CellarDoor> apparrently folks at ati wan't to work with the kde team on plasma putting em on their beta list
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: really? Cool. Link?
<CellarDoor> ah I just got in an email from KDE's panel-devel mailing list
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: what's the list called?
<CellarDoor> ah just a sec, I'll get a link for you
<CellarDoor> Here's the page on the KDE site with info on the many and varied mailing lists you can join to get the most up-to-date info :) http://www.kde.org/mailinglists/
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: what's the actual list called? I'm on several mailing lists :)
<CellarDoor> panel-devel@kde.org
<apokryphos> hm, interesting; that doesn't appear there nor on lists.k.o
<CellarDoor> sorry, heres a better link
<CellarDoor> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/panel-devel
<Chameleon22> i am trying to run gnokii as a different user (as apposed to root) and need to add them to the right groups, added user to dialout group since thats what owns (root:dialout) ttyS0, error i get is: -Gnokii serial_open: open: Permission denied-Couldn't open FBUS device: Permission denied-Telephone interface init failed... any ideas?
<CellarDoor> hows that ?
<apokryphos> ah, I see the thread
<CellarDoor> I'm not sure what the implications are
<_admin> nick darkavenger
<darkavenger> ok
<CellarDoor> ah sometimes it nice to prompt one of the devs on freenode just to say, "thanks"
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: ?
<CellarDoor> In #KDE
<CellarDoor> my favorite desktop
<apokryphos> Yes, indeed. It's a volunteer effort for most
<apokryphos> and it's a huge commitment for whoever does it :)
<CellarDoor> I think its nice just to let them know you appreciate their hard work :)
<DocTomoe> i set up flash according to http://ubuntuguide.org/ ... but there are no fonts in flash. 
<DocTomoe> what am I to do?
<mike1> greetings
<DocTomoe> hi mike1
<mike1> I just upgraded to hoary and am trying to install kubuntu
<mike1> it's been installing and removing software for 3 hours is it stuck in a loop
<mike1> atlon 900mhz 256mb 40 gig
<apokryphos> mike1: never heard of that ever happening. Are you sure it's going in a loop? How did you try to install it?
<mike1> changed souces.list to hoary 
<mike1> reloaded sources
<apokryphos> mike1: that won't get you kubuntu
<apokryphos> mike1: you were on warty? Did the update to hoary go successfully?
<mike1> yes
<mike1> successful
<apokryphos> mike1: and what did you do to try and get kubuntu then?
<mike1> using snynaptic loaded kubuntu but ommited kubuntu-live
<phreakys> hello
<mike1> could that be my problem?
<phreakys> how do i copy files with prefix foo_ to prefix bar_ ?
<apokryphos> mike1: perhaps. Remove any pending items in synaptic and put sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  in terminal
<mike1> thanks
<apokryphos> mike1: actually, wait
<apokryphos> mike1: better to get you to get 3.4.2 since you're installing anyway
<apokryphos> add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main   ..to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mike1> the package manager synaptic is dead-locked and I can't find the process number to give it a kill signal
<apokryphos> mike1: dead locked?
<mike1> stuck somewhere 
<apokryphos> just make it deselect all the selected packages for installation
<apokryphos> and deselect any broken packs
<mike1> yes thanks i realy want to try out krita
<mike1> it needs 3.4
<apokryphos> Cool, you'll be able to. 
<apokryphos> add the above line to your sources.list
<apokryphos> and add:   deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice141 hoary-updates main
<mike1> done thanks got to reset machine 
<apokryphos> why?
<apokryphos> after you add those make sure you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mike1> synaptic is looping and I cann't find the process ID to give it a kill signal
<rrichie> hi all
<apokryphos> mike1: you want to kill synaptic?
<apokryphos> mike1: sudo killall synaptic
<apokryphos> You might have some dpkg errors, but they'll be solvable...
<rrichie> i'm building a program for KDE from source but i have to type ./configure --prefix=/path . What path should i write?
<apokryphos> rrichie: /usr
<rrichie> ok thx
<apokryphos> rrichie: for kde applications it's always ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<mike1> NICE
<apokryphos> and kde-config --prefix in ubuntu is /usr
<_jan> hi
<rrichie> oh ok i didn't know that great thanks for the help
<_jan> amarok 1.3 is released can i get packages in hoary soon ?
<apokryphos> _jan: not sure if it's being packaged... in fact, I doubt it will be for hoary. 
<apokryphos> _jan: there's a working .deb flying about on the forums though
<_jan> thanks for answer 
<mike1> apokryphos: off and running "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<mike1> thanks again
<apokryphos> hm, there's a beta3 one at least... no 1.3 yet
<apokryphos> mike1: ok, cool
<apokryphos> ubotu: amarok1.3 is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46143
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
* apokryphos will bbiab
<_jan> have these packages postgresql support 
<phreakys> im trying to rename with the rename command but get the message: Bareword "foo" not allowed while "strict subs" in use
<phreakys> wtf is that for?
<_jan> this is problem in many ubuntu packages  for exampel in arts with no jack support i most many packages recompile 
<insanekane> phreakys: use mv instead of rename for renaming its just easier
<[Surge] > a[t-get and synaptic are giving me problems with regards to install CD as a source.
<[Surge] > I get a whole bunch of :
<[Surge] > W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 6.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%206.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<[Surge] > How do I clean everything up and start from scratch?
<c0rrupt_> reformat
<[Surge] > :)
<[Surge] > Anything but that ...
<c0rrupt_> i just reformatted last night
<c0rrupt_> because i f*cked up the sources.list
<nikkia> _jan: lack of good jack support is one of the reasons i ended up going with LFS
<nikkia> _jan, i do wonder, however, whether or not dropping demudi on top of kubuntu would work...
<[Surge] > The thing it it's the cache that is messed not the sources.  I just need to figure out how to get it to remake the cache.
<c0rrupt_> apt-get clean
<c0rrupt_> apt-get update
<root> /
<c0rrupt_> \
<root> :P
<nikkia> [Surge] : think yourself lucky
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<nikkia> my work PC has knoppix on it...
<c0rrupt_> [Surge] , reformating was the easieay fix for me, and quickest ;)
<nikkia> about 6 months ago, i was FORCED to reinstall, because i discovered that the version of apt i had.... had a 32,767 package limit :P
<nikkia> i hit that limit, and apt would simply refuse to do anything more
<c0rrupt_> so
<c0rrupt_> remove 1
<c0rrupt_> upgrade apt
<nikkia> (it was probably actually dpkg that was failing)
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<[Surge] > c0rrupt_: I already have a custom kernel and a whole lot of software compiled from source - reformat is not an option
<c0rrupt_> hm
<nikkia> c0rrupt_: i couldn't remove anything, add anything, do anything, as i just said, it was probably dpkg that was dying, but either way, it wouldn't let me do ANYTHING to the package database
<c0rrupt_> oh..
<c0rrupt_> i see..
<root> too bad
<c0rrupt_> you got debowned
<[Surge] > Well I'll try what you suggested and see
<nikkia> as soon as i get chance, i'm pulling knoppix off that PC and putting kubuntu on it, tho
<c0rrupt_> [Surge] , go into #ubuntu, someone may be able to help there
<nikkia> but it means having a couple of days without activing working on something
<root> oh~shit!Can anyone tell me how to chage nickname on Konversation 
<_jan> settings
<root> and?
<apokryphos> root: are you logged in as root?
<root> yeah
<phreakys> just great...i cant even rename a list of files :S
<_jan> is danger
<_jan> logged in normal user !!!
<root> Oh~~i see
<root> any methodes
<apokryphos> root: you shouldn't be; you could cause damage to your system there
<root> :P I see !but I am really a administartor
<_jan> when logged as root every can hack you system easier
<root> LOL
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<root> come on!
<c0rrupt_> h4x me
<c0rrupt_> im root tooo
<c0rrupt_> ;)
<apokryphos> root: it doesn't matter
<root> how to do that?
<apokryphos> Using kde as root is detrimental, too
<_jan> in ubuntu installtion you have creat user
<root> apokryphos ~:P
<root> thank you ,and I just like login as root!
<_jan> in kdm or gdm you can type the username and pw
<_jan> root can all the dark man on the otherside too
<root> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Not a clue, root
<root> not have clue?
<c0rrupt_> didnt know ubotu was a person
<c0rrupt_> =P
<c0rrupt_> !tell c0rrupt_ about life
<root>  !tell c0rrupt_ about life
<c0rrupt_> lmgfao
<c0rrupt_> lmfao
<c0rrupt_> '"" i dunno what is 'life'.""'
<root> [2005-08-17 01:23]  <ubotu> Someone already said that 11 seconds ago
<root> .....
<root> sldfjsdf
<c0rrupt_> saslepuss
<root> helllo
<mushroom_linux_c> aha~
<mushroom_linux_c> I 've chang my nickname ~~~It's neat!
<apokryphos> You really shouldn't run with root :|
<c0rrupt_> helllo
<c0rrupt_> i love running with root
<mushroom_linux_c> hello dubby
<c0rrupt_> its like, hey script kiddies, come try and hack me!
<osfameron> if you think you're hard enough
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_: no.. it's like -- hey! I could damage my system! Yay!
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<mushroom_linux_c> yay
<c0rrupt_> yay
<c0rrupt_> party
<apokryphos> :|
<mushroom_linux_c> ;P
<c0rrupt_> =P
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<c0rrupt_> 0.o
<mushroom_linux_c> .)(.)
<c0rrupt_> ^.^
<mushroom_linux_c> (0)(0)
<c0rrupt_> O_o
<c0rrupt_> o_O
<mushroom_linux_c> cool
<mushroom_linux_c> Ubuntu is so cool! I like this os
<mushroom_linux_c> have to go now!bye eveyone~
<mushroom_linux_c> nite nite~~~~~~~~~~~
<c0rrupt_> kpz
<[Surge] > c0rrupt_: Sorted out - thanks :)
<c0rrupt_> what was wrong?
<c0rrupt_> dont thank me though thank #ubuntu, they are always helpful
<[Surge] > I never went there
<[Surge] > For some weird reason I had a wrong CDROM entry in in my sources.list
<[Surge] > Had a version 6.04
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<c0rrupt_> so you made the 6 to a 5
<[Surge] > Deleted the line and everything is happy now
<c0rrupt_> and everything went bybybe
<[Surge] > There were two lines - one 5.04 and one 6.04
<[Surge] > I removed it and apt-get update it happy
<c0rrupt_> k
<[Surge] > *is happy
<[Surge] > And I'm also happy now :)
<c0rrupt_> how do i change my clock from 24 hour
<c0rrupt_> to 12 hour
<jake1> wtf
<jake1> people are saying i respond to the bot char but i don'
<jake1> don't
<jake1> *
<jake1> what is the bot char anyways?
<[Surge] > Dunno
<jake1> i got banned from #ubuntu twice
<jake1> cuz of it
<jake1> and i dnt know what is happening
<jake1> and i dnt know how to fix it
<[Surge] > hehe
<mushroom_linux_c> you Chinese?
<jake1> how can i tell who the ops of #ubuntu are?
<c0rrupt_> bob
<jake1> mushroom_linux_c no i am not
<c0rrupt_> 2
<c0rrupt_> bob2
<c0rrupt_> and
<c0rrupt_> seveas
<mushroom_linux_c> oh~~
<mushroom_linux_c> :P
<jake1> i tried to /msg seveas it said no such nick/channel
<mcscruff> is there any kde 3.5debs?
<apokryphos> mcscruff: considering only alpha has been released, obviously not :)
<Tm_T> doh
<mcscruff> :(
<ahluka> hey all
<mcscruff> installing from source is gonna take ages
<ahluka> who's got the latest kubuntu [stupid question]  ?
<ahluka> i've got a pain in the ass bug with KDE
<ahluka> 3.4
<apokryphos> mcscruff: then you'll have to wait. I doubt any betas will be released, and personally I'd rather Kubuntu devs spent time doing other things rather than packaging betas
<ahluka> well i think it's just konqueror
<Tm_T> o/ (NOT!)
<apokryphos> ahluka: latest kde is 3.4.2
<Tm_T> define latest
<ahluka> sorry
<ahluka> well, i'll tell you what happens:
<ahluka> every other time [or so]  i open konqueror it closes immediately and i get a SIGSEGV dialogue
<ahluka> the same happens if i create a new folder in a konqueror window
<ahluka> is there any way to roll back a version?
<ahluka> ?
<mcscruff> poop a scoop
<apokryphos> ahluka: what version do you have?
<ahluka> konqueror? *checks*
<apokryphos> or kde, yes.
<ahluka> konqueror 3.4.0
<c0rrupt_> upgrade to 3.4.2
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> from memory, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<ahluka> apparently it already is the latest, according to apt-get
<mcscruff> u need to add new repos
* mcscruff smiles like he is god
* mcscruff soon relises he isnt
* ahluka agrees
<mcscruff> ffs samba is pissing me off
<ahluka> ?
<ahluka> how
<mcscruff> its not working :)
<ahluka> lol
<ahluka> damn i g2g
<mcscruff> whats the best way to restart kde?
<mushroom_linux_c> logout?
<mushroom_linux_c> and then reboot?
<c0rrupt_> reboot -f
<apokryphos> No
<phreakys> anyone experienced with kubuntu?
<phreakys> i mean krusader
<mushroom_linux_c> reboot -f?
<mcscruff> brb
<apokryphos> To restart kde you just need to logout 
<mcscruff> logging out
<McScruff> god damn samba
<McScruff> can someone help me with samba please
<[Surge] > Well if you tell us what is wrong someone may have an answer
<mike1> hmm just loaded seems okay but gnome started and I have kde apps under debian in my application pull down list?
<McScruff> surge, its not shareing to a network
<mike1> I did answer kdm for preferred desktop
<[Surge] > McScruff: I'm busy setting up samba as we speak :)
<[Surge] > But I'm doing it the easy way.  webmin
<mike1> none of the koffice stuff or krita loaded
<apokryphos> mike1: did you install kubuntu-desktop? Everything go fine there?
<McScruff> im trying to do it through kcontrol
<mike1> did as you said
<apokryphos> mike1: did everything go fine? What's the output of kde-config --version?
<mike1> I'm now loading krita through synaptic
<mike1> 3.4.0
<apokryphos> hm
<mike1> qt 3.3.3
<apokryphos> mike1: did you add the 3.4.2 repository, for sure?
<mike1> I failed to run update on synaptic prior to the sudo aptitude command
<apokryphos> mike1: you didn't answer the question :)
<mike1> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<mike1> was added to sources
<nikkia> apokryphos: GAH!
<nikkia> apokryphos: my boss just called me....
<nikkia> 'i've ordered those 2 PCs you wanted'
<apokryphos> nikkia: hahaha
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> Life
<nikkia> apokryphos: he also said 'after all this work you've put in on this project, i'll sort out some other bonus for you on top of them too'
<apokryphos> What a guy ;-)
<McScruff> sambas working :)
<[Surge] > Cool
<[Surge] > I didn't know it was in kcontrol
<McScruff> :)
<[Surge] > Didn't need to load webmin 
<McScruff> kcontrol is easy
<apokryphos> nikkia: how many working computers are you going to have exactly? :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: in the house? 6
<apokryphos> heh
<m0ns00n^main> Evening
<nikkia> means i need to order another 100baseT switch :/
<mike1> krita is awesome
<mike1> thanks
<apokryphos> mike1: sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> to get the latest kde
<mike1> thanks
<MagicStick> hi guys...can anyone help with this error in PHP script...Call to undefined function: mysql_connect()
<[Surge] > McScruff: Yeah kcontrol makes it very easy. Damn it's nice.
* apokryphos reaaally thinks the kubuntu-desktop package should be changed for the 342 repo
<MagicStick> i have all the php-mysql modules installed
<apokryphos> MagicStick: not a kde-related issue, so you're more likely to have luck in #ubuntu
<mike1> I must say this is very impressive I've used linux exclusively for 5 years and freebsd for prob 3 years upgrades on the fly that work!
<mike1> check out http://mreavey.homeip.net
<[Surge] > MagicStick: It sounds like you haven't installed MySQL yet or the MySQL plugin for PHP
<m0ns00n^main> MagicStick: You don't habe it totally installed
<MagicStick> [Surge]  I have installed everything - phpmyadmin seems to work fine
<m0ns00n^main> have
<m0ns00n^main> MagicStick: The mysql php package isn't installed
<MagicStick> php4-mysql package is installed
<[Surge] > And MySQL?
<MagicStick> yes mysql is currently installed as well
<[Surge] > Strange
<[Surge] > Then it must be a config problem
<[Surge] > MagicStick: I'm just looking for some info
<MagicStick> on doing phpinfo(), one of the configure command is '--without-mysql'
<MagicStick> thanks surge
<[Surge] > Ah ... thought so
<MagicStick> anyway of changing this..i installed php/mysql from deb resources so haven't changed anything
<zAo^> can I remove kdeutils and kdebase safely?
<[Surge] > Last time I installed PHP I compiled from source and enabled MySQL support
<pax> you restarterd apache after installing that stuff ofcourse
<MagicStick> i don't really feel like installing it from source, specially when its in the repos - and it worked before fine
<MagicStick> pax - yes twice
<pax> MagicStick: let'see your phpinfo() page
<MagicStick> test.vmhost.co.uk
<McScruff> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<McScruff> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<McScruff> a package named similar to libstdc++-dev.
<McScruff> i have already installed it tho
<crimsun> did you install 'build-essential'?
<McScruff> maybe
<crimsun> dpkg -l build-essential|grep ^ii
<[Surge] > MagicStick:  PHP :  ./configure --with-apache=/path/to/apache/dir --with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql   :)
<pax> MagicStick: sudo apt-get --purge remove php4-mysql and then install it again
<McScruff> ty crimsun
<pax> apache2ctl graceful
<c0rrupt_>  Moskau, Moskau, Wodka trinkt man pur und kalt, 
<c0rrupt_>  das macht hundert Jahre alt, ho, ho, ho, ho, ho! Hej! 
<pax> c0rrupt_: tried #ubuntu-nl ?
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<c0rrupt_> im english
<MagicStick> surge/ pax - got it working - i un-commented a line in php.ini: extension=mysql.so
<McScruff> im english too :O
<pax> good stuff :)
<c0rrupt_> long live americans
<c0rrupt_> ;x
<MagicStick> thanks for your help :-)
<c0rrupt_> your welcome
<McScruff> shall we dance?
<c0rrupt_> i already am
<pax> english huh, 'your welcome' is english? ;c)
<matthew> howdy guys, not a complete linux noob, but have never used debian before, so i am unfamiliar with apt get, and am having trouble upgrading kopete, as my version will not connect to msn
<matthew> anyone got any ideas?
<crimsun> matthew: you can check hoary-backports for a newer kopete version
<McScruff> update kde
<McScruff> or go on kopetes website and grab the latest
<matthew> i ran apt-get upgrade and it apparently updated 70 packages, but after a restart still the same problem?
<pax> what version are you sing now?
<McScruff> if you grab the latest kde repos you can update kde and that will update kopete
<matthew> 0.10
<c0rrupt_> Xsplosive
<matthew> what command to update kde?
<pax> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<pax> the repo for KDE 3.4.2 is topic
<[Surge] > Nice pax - never new of that :)
<pax> [Surge] : whatcha mean?
<[Surge] > knew
<matthew> thanks everyone, i will try to upgrade kde now
<[Surge] > !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<c0rrupt_> xsplosive
<c0rrupt_> west coast shit
<pax> oh hehe ubotu is da man
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... doesn't like me  ;)
<[Surge] > Ah ... slow
<[Surge] > matthew: Hold on a minute
<[Surge] > I got my Kopete to work with MSN
<[Surge] > Let me find out where I got it from
<matthew> ok
<pax> it works with msn outta the box, atleast here
<pax> using Kopete: 0.10.3 
<matthew> i am using 0.10 though
<pax> didn't everyone suggest upgrading?
<matthew> i added a repoitory to sources.list
<[Surge] > How do I find what source my kopete came from?
<matthew> do i do sudo apt-get upgrade now?
<apokryphos> [Surge] : you can't, really...
<pax> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade matt
<apokryphos> yes, upgrading is recommended
<matthew> its just grabbing binaries and not source isnt it?
<pax> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: (Instant messenger program), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 4258 kB, Installed size: 14384 kB
<apokryphos> matthew: correct
<[Surge] > I have kopete 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1 (kopete 0.10) and it works
<Tm_T> kopete <3
<matthew> good, no day long compiles like gentoo:)
<matthew> this is a known problem, msn changed something in their servers
<[Surge] > Hehe
<matthew> so the new kopete is in the kde upgrade, because i\t is a kde app, correct?
<Tm_T> yay
<apokryphos> matthew: erm, what?
<matthew> kopete is part of kde, so it is upgraded when i update kde?
<apokryphos> Generally, yes.
<matthew> ok gotcha
<matthew> it is upgrading kde now, going to h ave tea now, brb
<Tm_T> kopete is a part of kdenetwork package (?)
<apokryphos> correct
<pax> yes it is.
<pax> http://ubuntu.synssans.nl/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kopete_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb <- see it?
<Tm_T> yay
<Tm_T> and I supposed to be a kopete dev (not really)
<jjesse> just finished a section in the kubuntu userguide on kopote
<Tm_T> nice
<pax> jjesse: link please
<jjesse> not uploaded into the docteam preview yet :(
<jjesse> working on getting it done
<pax> did you state somewhere that kopete owns gaim? jes kidding :c)
<apokryphos> jjesse: kubuntu doc team? I was gonna join and started doing some stuff but got overloaded with other kde docs; I'll hopefully be able to contribute in the future. Great stuff you've got going there :)
<apokryphos> Looking forward to the breezy docs =)
<jjesse> nod kubuntu doc team i'm hard at work getting the kubuntu userguide finished
<apokryphos> jjesse: heh, great stuff; I've just been doing work on kde userguide ;-)
<jjesse> apokryphos:  you should join us we need more kde people 
<jjesse> apokryphos: i looked through the kde user guide nice stuff there
<apokryphos> jjesse: I'd quite like to, but quite pressed for time lately; all my idle internet time going to kde -- have a few commitments there
<apokryphos> In the future, hopefully. :)
<jjesse> apokryphos: i totally understand i've been slacking on the docs, but trying to cram things in for breezy
<apokryphos> I'll prolly be able to contribute for 6.04 if I'm still with 'buntu 8)
<c0rrupt_> lol
<jjesse> 6.04 is supposed to be the one for a couple of years of support right?
<apokryphos> jjesse: Enteprise release? I think so
<c0rrupt_> when you look under the rocks and plants and take a glance at the fancy ants
<apokryphos> not sure if anything's set in stone
<c0rrupt_> maybe you'll try a fe
<apokryphos> jjesse: anyhow, off for a sleep now before work; but thanks for all the work into the docs; I'm sure all kubu users will really appreciate it. Will have to start updating ubotu with links to them ;-)
<jjesse> grin thanks apokryphos 
<zAo^> how can connect to a windows remote desktop in KDE?
<c0rrupt_> Krdc
<zAo^> thanks
<jjesse> or use the tsclient or rdesktop
<McScruff> how do i install epos
<seaLne> with kynaptic
<matthew> hey again, those commands finished, do i need to restart kde now?
<seaLne> yes
<matthew> kill what process?
<seaLne> if it updated lots of other stuff you might be as well to reboot
<matthew> ah ok
<matthew> cya in a minute then:P
<derek> is there a way for a System.Windows.Forms.MessageBox to return the results of 2 text fields?
<matthew> 3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1 <---------- is that the right version it upgraded to\?
<douglas> my openoffice2 fonts show up as gibberish and I can't use the Suite because of it? HELP!
<seaLne> matthew: yep
<matthew> ok thanks guys
<douglas> anyone?
<PieD> douglas: which OOo 2 version ?
<douglas> um... the one in the hoary repository
<douglas> note: I have multiverse and universe
<_matthew> thanks guys, it works fine, another copy of xp bites the dust:P
<seaLne> cool
<douglas> Has anyone else had problems with OOo2?
<douglas> I guess I'll just download a copy
<_matthew> how do i get kopete to look like on the offical site?
<_matthew> with people's display pics next to their names etc
<seaLne> that depends i think on if they have pictures set in their client to send
<_matthew> which they do, as i am on msn
<seaLne> hmm no idea just had a look
<_matthew> the default look looks very dreary in comparison
<jjesse> in kopote you can set it to download the icons, if i recall correctly?
<_matthew> ah ok, ill try
<jjesse> under the account preferences of the msn account
<jjesse> it says "automatically download the display picture if possible"
<jjesse> which is unchecked by default
<[Surge] > _matthew: Easy
<[Surge] > Settings
<[Surge] > Configure Kopete
<[Surge] > Appearance
<[Surge] > Contact List
<[Surge] > Set "Detailed With Contact Photos"
<_matthew> thank you
<_matthew> yay!:D
<[Surge] > My pleasure
<_matthew> now to get clever, is it possible to have an entry in the KDE address book, and link it with a contact in kopete?
<[Surge] > _matthew: Not sure I saw some sort of sync though
<_matthew> ok
<[Surge] > You can only do it with each user
<[Surge] > 1. Select a user
<[Surge] > Edit->Properties
<_matthew> got it thanks
<[Surge] > 3. Custom Notifications
<[Surge] > :)
<[Surge] > Sync KABC
<[Surge] > Which is Kontact's address book
<[Surge] > Which doesn't appear to work for me but I don't need it  :)
<_matthew> lol
<CellarDoor> uhmm I have a problem
<[Surge] > We all have problems CellarDoor - welcome to humanity.
<_matthew> go ahead!
<CellarDoor> I purged kdelibs-data and was going to reinstall but it seems I have purged quite a lot
<_matthew> how do i do print screen? i wanna show off my new desktop to friends:P
<_matthew> print screen in linux, that is
<PieD> start ksnapshot
<_matthew> ta
<Imrahil> CellarDoor, your alias is said to be the most beautiful word in all of english
<CellarDoor> sorry, was stuck in console
<CellarDoor> argh
<ahluka> hmm
<tenco> hi all
<ahluka> hey all
<tenco> i am testing kubuntu
<tenco> just a question
<tenco> how do i install german language packages for kde
<ahluka> tenco, are you having problems with konqueror in kubuntu?
<ahluka> tenco, mine keeps crashing - SIGSEGV
<tenco> no
<ahluka> weird
<movi> can anyone help me with the evil automounter in media:/ kioslave ?
<movi> i want to disable it, and instead make kde use the normal fstab rules
<troy> grub is borked - is there any way to boot using the install or livecd kernel while specifying it use the hard disk for root?
<CellarDoor> I was told in #KDE to purge kdelibs-data and reinstall to rectify kcontrol not being where it should be... well... now half of KDE is cactus... and I can't seem to get it back even if I try to upgrade it doesn't replace lost packages like ermm Konqueror ! And just about every other important item.
<movi> or AT LEAST make media:/ display names of the partitions instead of 4.0G Media\
<nikkia> movi, go to kcontrol...
<movi> nikkia : yes...\
<nikkia> then kde components, then service manager, find kded and turn it off
<CellarDoor> I'm afraid to log out cause It might be truly stuffed
<nikkia> erm, kded media manager, rather
<nikkia> movi, i had to turn it off because it was interfering with k3b  :/
<movi> nikkia : yay, now another one
<movi> nikkia : i happen to mount all of my volumes in /Volumes instead of /media
<CellarDoor> good grief, most of my programs have gone
<CellarDoor> this is truly crap
<movi> will ln -s /Volumes /media suffice to make the partitions mounted via fstab appear on the desktop (if i selected the appropiate KDE option)
<nikkia> movi, no idea, never tried it
<movi> nikkia : it's still there!!
<movi> after a restart of kdm!
<CellarDoor> there's hardly anything left in my Kmenu
<CellarDoor> argh !!!
<movi> CellarDoor : apt-get remove --purge <someobscurekdelib>
<movi> this will make all of kde go away WITH it's configuration files
<movi> but to be sure do also
<pax> CellarDoor: if it's just a kmenu issue then it can be corrected with kmenuedit
<movi> rm -rf ~/.kde
<movi> Cellar : then apt-get install kde-desktop-environment
<pax> it's nice nice to write your own menu anyway.
<movi> Cellar : and youll get the stock things back
<movi> nikkia : i still have the 4G Media under media:// even though i stopped the KDED Media Manager and restarted kdm
<movi> nikkia : should i reboot? (unlikely)
<nikkia> movi, stopping the media manager just stops it being auto-mounted, it will still list all devices there
<[Surge] > _matthew: I added ksnapshot the the KDE hotkeys so PrintScreen button launches it like it does in Mandrake/Mandriva
<movi> nikkia : do they have to ALL be like 16G Media, 19G Media instead of partition labels or at least inherit the mount folder name ? I have 15 partitions and showing me the size as the name is not a very good idea
<CellarDoor> you gotta be kidding me... 
<CellarDoor> cant find kde-desktop-envirnoment
<movi> apt-cache search kde desktop
<movi> install the most broad one
<CellarDoor> try just kde and it wants me to put kubuntu disk in... argh
<movi> even better, lok for kubuntu desktop
<CellarDoor> I had KDE 3.4.2 with only a minor problem (kcontrol not in kmenu)... I wish I hadn't bothered with it as now I have a major problem
<movi> CellarDoor : you should have just deleted you .kde/ dir ;)
<movi> and started all over
<CellarDoor> great
<CellarDoor> >:(
<movi> CellarDoor : just do what i say
<movi> and youll be alright
<movi> rm -rf ~/.kde
<movi> rm -rf ~/.qt
<movi> rm .kderc
<movi> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings
<movi> reboot and everything should be alright
<movi> it's not that hard
<CellarDoor> well right now its asking for the kubuntu disk
<CellarDoor> will that give me kde3.4.2 back again ?
<[Surge] > Only one way to find out
<movi> CellarDoor : whatever your Kubuntu came preinstalled with
<CellarDoor> oh hang on
<movi> you CAN fetch the newest from the ubuntu servers later on
<Cypress> hello, i just installed kubuntu 5.04 and my sound is not working. I know how to configure it with 'alsaconf' however that does not seem to be installed, and I seem to not be able to find that package with kynapse to download it. does anyone know how I can get AlsaConf to work>
<CellarDoor> It asked for the disk... but seems to be fetching updates
<CellarDoor> hmm I thought my sources list was gone as well
<_matthew> vlc or kaffine guys?
<CellarDoor> this is most frustrating and exciting at the same time as I'm being edumacated...
<Cypress> _matthew, i use XMMS
<CellarDoor> _matthew I use Kaffeine or Totem most of the time and VLC as my fallback when the others won't play a disk as it seems to work when all else fails usually...
<Cypress> so anyone know how to get alsaconf to work???
<CellarDoor> movi, I put the kubuntu disk in and let it do what it wanted... we'll see what happens... if that doesn't work I'll do what you said, which I would have done if I wasn't already in a situation where it was asking me for the disk
<CellarDoor> I dunno what it wanted the disk for cause its fetching stuff online anyway
<[Surge] > Cypress: alsaconf is not available in (k)ubuntu
<Cypress> is there any way to install it?
<Cypress> or am i just going to have to chose another distro?
<_matthew> aaaaaaaaaaaah i feel so noobish, why wont sudo apt-get vlc work?
<seaLne> apt-get install vlc
<_matthew> thanks
<MikeStyle> hi, i need some help installing the moodin engine
<MikeStyle> can anyone help
<_matthew> anyone no why i'm getting no video in vlc with wmv files?
<_matthew> *know
<Cypress> do u have the codec?
<_matthew> ah.........
<setite> right
<_matthew> left
<Yns> Hi , I'm having problems about connecting to internet with Cnet ethernet card.Should I install a patch for kernel ? Any idea ?
<Yns> * I'm in kubuntu.
<Cypress> does Kubuntu recognize your card?
<Yns> yep
<salil> can anyone tell me why my kubuntu and other kde programs keep on crashing.. 
<_matthew> how do you connect to teh internet? router?
<salil> no.. 
<Cypress> Yns if u connect through a router and have it be the DHCP server, make sure ur card is configured to get an IP from the router
<Cypress> configure ur card to accept the address that the DHCP server aka ur router is giving it
<salil> what..??
<Cypress> that was for Yns to u salil
<sforwk> Hello. Can I jump in and ask a about apt-get?
<Yns> Cypress I tried that ..
<sforwk> I'm new to Kubuntu. I'm trying to install kdesdk. Apt-get and Kynaptic only find kdesdk-doc. Both suggest kdesdk. Where can I get it?
<sforwk> And how do I get it?
<Cypress> sforwk did u try apt-get install kdesdk?
<hyperactivecrond> http://musicalcocaine.kicks-ass.net/~chris/firefoxmicrosoft.png
<hyperactivecrond> look at this
<hyperactivecrond> howlarious
<CellarDoo> clear
<CellarDoo> argh
<hyperactivecrond> what happens when you visit MS Passport on Firefox
<CellarDoo> :/
<CellarDoo> brb
<sforwk> Yes I did try apt-get. It installs kdesdk.doc and suggests kdesdk but doesn't install it.
<Cypress> you can try downloading it from  http://kde.gnusoft.net/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/pool/kdesdk/
<sforwk> Cypress, I think I tried that but didn't know what to get. I'm a slackware user til now, so I've never used the apt-get method.
<sforwk> Do I just get the build package?
<Aapzak> unbelievable assholes in #debian, yuk
<Rogue_Jedi_X> They are?
<Aapzak> yeps
<Aapzak> arrogant
<nikkia> Aapzak: they're world renowned for it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Really?
<nikkia> Aapzak: almost meeting the legendary old efnet #linux level
<jason_> linux newbie.. how do I move my screen.. without using the controls on my monitor
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Live and learn
<Aapzak> pfff, I just got muted for asking if KDE 3,3,2 was in unstable
<nikkia> Aapzak: were the words 'stfu' 'noob' and 'rtfm' used?
<c0rrupt_> wow
<nikkia> they usually are
<goofy36> w00t
<Aapzak> I guess they're just frustrated about that :)
<c0rrupt_> #ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> works great
<c0rrupt_> all helpful
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's almost like our country's linux channel on IRCnet
<nikkia> Aapzak: 3.3.2 ?
<Aapzak> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aapzak: Try 3.4.2
<nikkia> Aapzak: heh, i suppose asking for 3.4.2 is a bit out of the question
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: its debian...
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: i'm surprised they have kde 3. anything :)
<Aapzak> I browsed the package site and thought I saw 3.3.2
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That behind, huh?
<Aapzak> I was unsure about that and asked
<Aapzak> it is
<Aapzak> the Debian way
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: 'stfu noob, we're busy packaging gnome 1.1!!'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *gasps*
<CellarDoor> sif use gnome
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Lemme guess. Still on XFree86 as well?
<Aapzak> well, xorg is in unstable now
<nikkia> Aapzak: as an option, iirc
<Aapzak> prolly
<nikkia> Aapzak: iirc, they still install xfree 3.something as the default on stable!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How long did it take them to release the recent stable version of Debian?
<Aapzak> anyway, you're allways nice inhere, and the Gentoo community is fabulous as well, I was just shocked by their reactions
<nikkia> Aapzak: #debian really is well known for that
<nikkia> Aapzak: and its not as bad as the old efnet #linux was
<CellarDoor> everyone I know who uses debian is using sarge
<Aapzak> well, I hate to be treated like that
<Aapzak> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: I'd be interested to know what the fabled #linux channel of EFnet was like
<nikkia> Aapzak: i once went into #linux, while i was trying to write a device driver, and asked for a little help, and got told to stfu, rtfm, and told to downgrade to a stable kernel
<Aapzak> CellarDoor: sarge is the current stable release which is allright now, but will not change untill 2007
<sforwk> Cypress, that url has both kdedsk and cervisia. Ver 3.4.1. My kubuntu is 3.4.0. will that be much problem?
<Aapzak> 2008 even :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: And I suppose that was on their good day?
<CellarDoor> my KDE is broken
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: i guess
<Cypress> i really can not tell you, sorry
<sforwk> Cypress, if I download a .deb package, how do I use it locally? Will apt-get work on local packages?
<Cypress> i am really a n00b in linux
<Rogue_Jedi_X> sforwk: dpkg -i [name of deb package here] 
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: i seriously got told to downgrade to kernel 0.99plSomethingOrOther while i was trying to write a driver for 1.0.something
<Aapzak> I'm always having a good time inhere anyway, tnx for that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Heh, wow
<Rogue_Jedi_X> #debian must be their offspring then
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I should check it out, maybe get a few laughs...or gasps
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: debian is so far behind, they probably still think its 1993 anyway :P
<Aapzak> BTW, I was not nice in #debian myself, I got 'package.debian.org' as answer and answered myself 'typically debian answer'
<Aapzak> 3 sentences later I had no Karma and could not talk anymore
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeaouch
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Karma? I thought debian was a distro, not a religion
<CellarDoor> lol
<Aapzak> so I guess I hit 2 buttons in the same time, 3.3.2 and theit behaviour
<Aapzak> :)
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: where on earth did you get that idea?
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: just read some of the flamewars on the debian dev lists, its clearly a religion :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: I didn't. Little green men told me
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: i'd recommend the firefox vs mozilla-firefox debate as a starting place
<CellarDoor> Debian people who don't hang out in #debian are more human
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I stand corrected
<Aapzak> I find iit hard to believe any Linux user acts that way. Most of us use Linux for some reason, and I hope its not just to annoy the world
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: Taking place...where?
<nikkia> Aapzak: there's quite a lot that just use it to be '31337'
<kay> i always found #debian people to be very nice
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: one of the debian mailing lists, they're archived on www.debian.org
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, thanks. Checking out...NOW!
<kay> The thing is, with 1000 developers, you get to have some people who hate each other
<Aapzak> I've been a happy Debian user for years and am just disappointed
<kay> Because they think, work and target so differently
<kay> Aapzak: What's the deal?
<Aapzak> oh, they muted me :)
<CellarDoor> what did thy mute you for ?
<Aapzak> I asked if KDE 3.3.2 was in Unstable
<kay> And?
<Aapzak> aswer: packages.debian.org
<phreakys> hi
<kay> What's wrong with that answer?
<Aapzak> my answer: typically Debian answer
<CellarDoor> hehe
<sforwk> thanks rogue_jedi
<kay> I mean, isn't it about helping people to help themselves
<Aapzak> that wasn't received well
<CellarDoor> yeah whats wrong with a simple, "yes"
<phreakys> im trying to run pure-ftpd, but the port seems to be taken
<nikkia> kay, it IS effectively 'stfu noob, rtfm!'
<Aapzak> kay, I checked that site
<phreakys> how can i check what is on port 21?
<Aapzak> and I did not think 3.3.2 in unstable could be right
<kay> Well, if you learn packages.debian.org, you get to know everything
<kay> nikkia: It is an URL which you can follow and have your answer.
<Aapzak> kay, I thought I was mistaking and wanted some ACK
<nikkia> kay, its also a terse answer that isn't really an answer, much like rtfm
<nikkia> r'ing  tfm is good advice, but its a lousy answer to a question
<sforwk> Rogue_jedi, I get "no such file or directory" error. How can I tell dpkg where to look?
<kay> Well, except for giving you the URL of it
<CellarDoor> A nice answer might have been "yes, see packages.debian.org"
<Aapzak> kay, my answer was not: which KDE is in unstable
<kay> nikkia: If for Debian, and Ubuntu too, it is so easy to find out yourself
<nikkia> kay, thats not the point
<kay> And, the people you ask would have to do the very same thing
<kay> Isn't it unfair to expect people to serve as answer bots for such questions?
<kay> The real question, btw
<nikkia> kay, there's a gulf of difference between 'packages.debian.org' and 'i don't know, check packages.debian.org'
<sforwk> Thanks CellarDoor, I'll go there now.
<kay> Is - as I guess - the expected follow up
<kay> 3.3.2, hey common. shouldn't it be 3.4.2 at least?
<Aapzak> kay, I presumed there was someone in the channel running KDE on unstable, and could acknowledge or deny my question
<kay> You didn't ask that then...
<Aapzak> I asked: is KDE 3.3.2 in unstable
<kay> I expect, you ran into some heat with KDE backlog due to C
<kay> eh sorry
<kay> C++ transition
<kay> Debian is by far not as fast to transition as Ubuntu was...
<CellarDoor> I was reading about qt4 earlier and whats happening with KDE being ported to it and why and so forth... sounds good
<nikkia> CellarDoor: KDE is always ported to the latest Qt, eventually
<Aapzak> I was thinking about running Debian @ work, because I like the distro and use it on some servers as well, but they changed my mind, (K)ubuntu and Gentoo people are so much nicer
<kay> Aapzak: So likely, it was not isolated event as it appears to you. I agree, bad behaviour in a way.
<kay> Aapzak: But not so bad and not so undestandable
<nikkia> CellarDoor: KDE2->KDE3 was the porting to Qt3, and like this port, happened some time after Qt3 was released
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aapzak: Do you have Gentoo installed on a computer somewhere?
<Aapzak> running it right now
<Aapzak> Gentoo really rocks :)
<kay> Aapzak: I was on Debian testing at work, then switched to Hoary, now Breezy... quite good stuff
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<CellarDoor> eh ?
<Aapzak> yeah, true, but I can't use it to compile stuff for my servers on it, 
<c0rrupt_> slackware owns
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aapzak: How hard a time did you have installing it? I was thinking of trying it out myself on another puter
<CellarDoor> I was in #mepis, they hate ubuntu hehe
<Aapzak> Rogue_Jedi_X: it's not that hard, and you'll learn something along the way, but expect to take at least 24 hours for an install
<CellarDoor> I won't repeat what they said about kubuntu
<Aapzak> Gentoo documentation is the best there is
<kay> CellarDoor: Thank you very much
<CellarDoor> I downloaded mepis and had a play with it... I thought it sucked
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aapzak: I was already expecting something like that
<Aapzak> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Who in the right mind could hate (k)ubuntu?
<Aapzak> who does?
<kay> Why hat a distribution at all
* CellarDoor points to #mepis
<Rogue_Jedi_X> #mepis people, according to CellarDoor 
<Aapzak> :)
<kay> Hate those that create the code instead :p
<Aapzak> hate is such an unhealthy emotion
<kay> Actually it likely not even true
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yes. Use rage instead
<nikkia> Aapzak: *shrug*
<Aapzak> nikkia: my english sucks :) 
<kay> What Shuttleworth is doing is give me good feelings
<kay> I kind of admire his vision...
<CellarDoor> I played with mepis for a while, but was very happy to get back to my kubuntu desktop
<nikkia> 'hate' doesn't mean what it used to, words change, and 'hate' has become a synonym for 'dislike'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: Found the juicy firefox thread. This is gold
<Aapzak> Rogue_Jedi_X: gimme?
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: you'll get bored after about 300-400 posts
<kay> Ah, well, then Kubuntu probably dislikes everything else with the exception of Debian :p
<nikkia> i always do
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's what I hate about mailing lists. Unlike forums they don't show how many messages there are
<nikkia> Aapzak: no offense, but i get tired of hearing people bemoan people using the word 'hate' in place of dislike, the fact is, the word's meaning has changed, no amount of moaning about inapproriate usage will change that :)
<CellarDoor> the fact that mepis was still on kde 3.3, a wierd issue with it using not wanting to use my ethernet connection, and the general attitude of Mepis people... I was glad to be rid of Mepis
<kay> Rogue_Jedi_X: Download as mbox and use kmail to read it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, handy. Thanks, kay
<kay> I only hear good things about Mepis
<CellarDoor> I heard good things too
<CellarDoor> Thats why I tried it
<CellarDoor> pfft
<nikkia> for some reason...
<kay> I guess, you can't blame a distribution for being older than 3.4
<nikkia> whenever i see someone mention mepis, i think of morphix
<kay> Or not every hardware working out of the box
<Aapzak> nikkia: I understand, I just like to think about language. If hate is used as dislike. What would you have to say the mean the old hate?
<kay> Give peace a chance, Mepis has some merrits too
<nikkia> Aapzak: *shrug*
<Aapzak> Rogue_Jedi_X: do you have the link for me?
<kay> Aapzak: Like badly :p
<Aapzak> :)
<kay> I mean, as a user you need to pay respect
<kay> And when you come to the channel and need support
<Aapzak> it's allright, you can use the word. I just mean the real hate, the oldfashion way, if you feel that, that can't be healthy :)
<kay> How about being grateful, how about expecting not perfect reactions and being glad you get help?
<nikkia> Aapzak: i know what you mean, i just can't think of any modern equivalent
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aapzak: Sorry, sorry. Forgot about you.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/06/msg01160.html
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I think this is the one
<Aapzak> Rogue_Jedi_X: tnx
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: that's a recent resurgance of the issue
<Rogue_Jedi_X> o_O
<kay> That trademark issue is indeed at the core of a real problem
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: the issue has been a recurring flamefest since about mid-last-year
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Recent? There was something BEFORE?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Jeeze
<CellarDoor> trademark ?
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: soone or later people start slinging 'lets drop firefox from debian completely, that'll show them' strategems around :)
<kay> Yeah, they let you change the code as you want.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, I'm reading that right now, actually :P
<kay> But then you are not allowed to call it Firefox
<kay> Just as it always was with Redhat
<kay> Change it any way you like, just don't call it the same name
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's the big deal then. Make the changes needed for security reason and call it Firefucks
<kay> The same applies to Debian, can't change it and use their name still
<nikkia> kay, personally, i think its a perfectly acceptable situation, but i don't want to start another flamefest :P
<kay> The big deal is that Debian is supposed to be the base of other distributions
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: the real issue is weirder than that...
<kay> And that you can take things from there and are not limited in "main".
<Rogue_Jedi_X> nikkia: Am I curious enough to know what it is?
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: mozilla have granted debian the right to still call it firefox, all the hand wringing is about potential sub-distros that base on debian
<kay> Software with "You are not allowed to change this" are regarded non-free by everybody who thinks of freedom
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Like Ubuntu?
<kay> Yes, e.g.
<nikkia> kay, the problem, from mozilla's POV, is that firefox means more than just a few letters
<kay> Everybody distributing modified firefox is at legal risk
<nikkia> kay, if people start throwing about wildly modified 'firefox's, then it dilutes the 'brand image' of firefox as a competent web browser
<kay> It is a trademark, a reserved word so to say
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Fair enough
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Firefox is the current browser of choice, after all
<kay> nikkia: That brand image thing is all strange to me... they should not focus so much on one product
<nikkia> kay, and remember, linux is trademarked with similar issues, too
<Rogue_Jedi_X> (Just wish it wasn't gnome based)
<Aapzak> Konqueror is my browser
<kay> The linux trademark was originally not done by Linus
<Aapzak> it integrates nicely with KDE
<kay> They were attempted to be blackmailed, suggested make money schemes
<Aapzak> and its apps
<kay> Then it was transferred and now some strange org is trying to finance itself from it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Aapzak: Yeah, but I like some of Firefox's features better. Like the ability to select a search engine from the pull-down menu or the very nice search function
<kay> Aapzak: For all I hear, Konqueror will be getting Gecko backend too, elimating the need for Firefox completely
<kay> Rogue_Jedi_X: That is in KDE next too.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Now that would be awesome
<Aapzak> Firefox is way more compatible with faulty sites, I just like to use Konqueror when possible
<kay> For the user it would be much more simple if one browser offered both free rendering engines
<Aapzak> so no more safari/khtml engine?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> kay: What's KDE next?
<nikkia> kay, it'd be even nicer if you could define rendering engine on a per site basis :)
<kay> still, so, Aapzak , just something from a menu that you can select
<Aapzak> yeah, that would be nice indeed
<kay> nikkia: Dunno how that is going to be, AFAIK Dirk Mller does that thing, and he sure knows how to do things well
<Aapzak> I'd opt for IE rendering then ;)
<kay> Rogue_Jedi_X: 3.5
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, right
<kay> I saw it on some preview article
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Duh
<nikkia> Aapzak: get MSHTML working via wine, and you probably could :P
<Aapzak> I had it working once, 
<Aapzak> IE in wine
<Rogue_Jedi_X> kay: You wouldn't happen to have the URL to it, would you?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The article, I mean
<kay> Not without google :p
<Aapzak> needed to have that for Half-Life2 / Counterstrike
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dang it
<CellarDoor> sif use IE
<Aapzak> sif?
<nikkia> Aapzak: probably a wild misspell of sith
<Aapzak> :)
<kay> http://jrepin.blogspot.com/2005/08/jlps-kde-35-previews-part-2.html
<kay> Rogue_Jedi_X: There it is, was on dot.kde.org
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks, kay 
<kay> I liked IE3.0 in the days
<CellarDoor> I have a friend who runs HL2 on his ubuntu/SuSE system... as far as I know he doesn't use IE
<nikkia> besides, if 2 people in the universe use IE, it barely makes much difference, now, if CellarDoor had said 'dark jedi' then it'd be a different matter :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> CellarDoor: Maybe it's a Steam thing
<Aapzak> CellarDoor: I while ago it was needed
<kay> Actually, I never liked Netscape or any Mozilla so far... :p
<Aapzak> for steam indeed
<Mustafa^^> hi alls
<CellarDoor> hello
<Aapzak> hi
<kay> Hello :)
<Mustafa^^> How do I update KDE 3.4.0 to 3.4.2
<Mustafa^^> I added apt sources
<kay> Mustafa^^: Follow the URL in topic
<kay> Mustafa^^: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mustafa^^> I saw this link but I couln't update
<CellarDoor> hi aseigo
<kay> Mustafa^^: Do you get an error message?
<Aapzak> Mustafa^^: why not?
<Mustafa^^> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?       
<kay> Grats aseigo to your sponsoring :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> y
<aseigo> kay: thanks =)
<Mustafa^^> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<Mustafa^^> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<aseigo> CellarDoor: hey =)
<kay> They are unofficial packages Mustafa^^, that is why you got the question
<CellarDoor> :)
<Mustafa^^> ok. kay thanx
<kay> Oh, you say y and they still fail?
<Mustafa^^> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> This is where I sit back and watch how the experts do it
<Aapzak> Mustafa^^: you're using hoary sources for your other packages? or still on warty?
<CellarDoor> I killed my KDE :(
<kay> I am going to look at that
<Aapzak> lets not ask CellarDoor about this 3.4.2 :)
<mike1_> greetings
<Aapzak> hi
<CellarDoor> I haven't fixed it yet
<mike1_> just tested sound NG 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> CellarDoor: Have you notified its next of kin?
<Aapzak> CellarDoor: how on earth did you kill it?
<CellarDoor> ah well...
<mike1_> sound drums work and sign on works but aplay and audacity and everything else ng
<kay> oops.. :p
<CellarDoor> It all started when I decided I'd like to get kcontrol back in my kmenu (as it wasn't there after I upgraded to 3.4.2)
<CellarDoor> I should have just left it alone
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I added it myself
<nikkia> mike, try artsplay
<Aapzak> CellarDoor: you killed your config or whole KDE?
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<c0rrupt_> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<CellarDoor> ah lets just say Konqueror is no more :P
<Aapzak> try moving your .kde dir somewhere else?
<kay> c0rrupt_: hrm?
<nikkia> mike1_: chances are, you're getting hit by arts locking the sound driver, you either need to switch other apps to use arts, or configure dmix, (there are more complex and exotic solutions however)
<mike1_> nikkia: looks like it works but no sound
#kubuntu 2006-08-14
<TheHighChild> martamius: I just gave this link to jinho, it may help you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42030
<martamius> yeah, i did all that. the only solution that worked for that guy was a reinstall
<lmosher> Anyone here make video DVDs and if so what program?
<Search4Lancer> man, I loooove having zero charge on my battery, even though my laptop has been plugged in for weeks and weeks
<martamius> TheHighChild: that didn't work.
<martamius> theHighChild: i keep getting this: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<TheHighChild> martamius: Try using the partition location that grub was install into
<oem> sit house
<TheHighChild> stfu oem
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<martamius> TheHighChild: it was installed on the MBR
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
<oem> sit house
* oem was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<Tm_T> thanks
<TheHighChild> thanks
<Tm_T> sorry my slowness, I always forget how this works :p
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=oem@*.pool.t-online.hu]  by Tm_T
<hybrid> ph33r Tm_T
* oem was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (have a nice day, I hope you enjoyed your moments with kubuntu)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> hi hybrid :)
<martamius> so, i guess my best bet is a kubuntu reinstall?
<TheHighChild> martamius: No, your best bet is to talk to someone that isn't as stupid as I am
<hybrid> hey Tm_T
<Tm_T> martamius: what's the problem?
<TheHighChild> martamius: There is always a way. I am just not too familiar with grub, sorry. Tried to explain what I knew, which isn't much
<martamius> im trying to reinstall grub because my fresh windows install wiped it
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<martamius> and grub-install from live isn't working
<Tm_T> ok, how it doesn't work
<martamius> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Tm_T> hmm
<martamius> when i do sudp grub-install /dev/hda
<martamius> from dapper live
<martamius> sudo*
<CylonSix> Anyone here?
<TheHighChild> CylonSix: yeah
<CylonSix> Don't suppose you could help me with a problem?
<TheHighChild> CylonSix: I can try
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Tm_T polishes his crystalball
<KUBUNTU> .
* KUBUNTU is awesome
<Tm_T> martamius: interesting :)
<CylonSix> Well, I keep trying to access the root from Konsole, and it prompts for the password, now I never set a root password but I assume it's supposed to be the same as the password for the user I created...well, I try me user password and it says that it's incorrect.
<CylonSix> Any ideas?
<Tm_T> CylonSix: sudo su -> your password
<Tm_T> ;)
<CylonSix> ok, thanks.
<CylonSix> I'll boot to Kubuntu and try that.
<TheHighChild> CylonSix: I tried to say this earlier but you took off, to enter a root shell, you can type 'sudo -i' that will put you into a root session, to leave you can type 'exit' That's if you need a root shell, to perform a single command as root, you can use 'sudo' in front of the command
<SpAwN> is there anyway to get  newer win versions other then building from source?
<TheHighChild> lol, and again
<Tm_T> martamius: did you check those urls ubotu gave?
<martamius> yeah, the first one didnt work, but im try update-grub now...
<Tm_T> TheHighChild: and I thought I'm slow ;)
<TheHighChild> Tm_T: eh, watching a movie. I try to be snappy but it doesn't usually work that way
<Tm_T> hehe
<martamius> ubdate-grub just seems to hang, though
<SpAwN> u think its safe to use these ? http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<TheHighChild> not to mention, people can't stay for more than 20 seconds if their question isn't answered
<Tm_T> TheHighChild: well, I'm too old to answer in 20 seconds
<SpAwN> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TheHighChild> Tm_T: I usually don't know what people are talking about. I just google shiat for them. lol
<Tm_T> =)
<martamius> ok, well my live install just crashed
<rictoo_> how come all of my full screen games dont run in fullscreen?
<rictoo_> they run with a window, and black all around them
<martamius> ttyl
<TheHighChild> rictoo_ try pressing alt+ enter and see if that helps. I run enemy territory and I have to do that to get fullscreen
<CylonSix> Ok so I tried the sudo su, but still when I try and mount a drive Konsole returns with "Only root can do that" :P
<CylonSix> anyone here?
<Festyur> why does synaptic look this way? http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/6949/snapshot1vh2.png
<Festyur> CylonSix: me
<Sanne> CylonSix: the command would be "sudo mount ...", not sudo su
<Tm_T> well, yeah
<CylonSix> well, I can't get it to even let me in root for some reason :P
<CylonSix> I tried going to file "Root Shell" and what not, typing password in, brings me back to Konsole, and then I type mount /dev/hda3/ /mnt/hda3/ and it says Only Root Can Do That
<CylonSix> Anyone have any ideas?
<Sanne> CylonSix: try it this way please: open a regular konsole as your normal user, and type :  sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<CylonSix> alright, I'll brb then
<lmosher> What's th command do install my current kernel's source?
<nutshell42> lmosher: apt-get install linux-source-<something>
<lmosher> nutshell42, ok ty lol
<Sanne> lmosher: make very sure the <something> fits your running kernel exactly
<lmosher> Sanne, Yeah I checked my uname -r
<Sanne> lmosher: uname -r
<Sanne> :)
<Festyur> why does synaptic look this way? http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/6949/snapshot1vh2.png
<lmosher> Sanne, when it installs it, where will it be? /usr/src/linux/?
<Sanne> lmosher: dunno exactly, you can check this on packages.ubuntu.com on the package's page further down
<lmosher> ok ty
<Sanne> lmosher: search for where it says "Download ..." and click on "list of files"
<nutshell42> lmosher: dpkg -L linux-source-<something>
<Tintin> Is GLX / Compiz stable for use?
<nutshell42> but iirc it was in /usr/src/<something>
<nutshell42> Tintin: xgl or glx?
<AKA_foley> how to use tv out i have s3 savage 4 card
<Tintin> nutshell42: Don't know...
<AKA_foley> can sombody help me
<Tintin> nutshell42: I was just wondering if I should try it out... and looking for a tutorial.
<nutshell42> Tintin: glx is an extension for x.org, whether it's stable and usable depends on your graphics card drivers
<Tintin> Ok, I use intel 810
<nutshell42> compiz is semi-stable
<nutshell42> I wouldn't use it for my everyday system
<Cylon6> Sanne, to no avail :(
<Tintin> nutshell42: Ok, thanks. I'll wait till after I hand in my thesis then...
<nutshell42> if you don't just want it for the eye-candy (or if you can live with a bit less eye-candy)
<Sanne> Cylon6: that is *very* peculiar...
<nutshell42> you could use the composite extension instead
<Cylon6> Indeed.
<Sanne> Cylon6: same error message?
<nutshell42> (if the intel driver supports it accelerated...no idea, check google)
<nutshell42> it's more stable
<Tintin> nutshell42: That will also give me transparency?
<Cylon6> no, not the same error message, just nothing in the /mnt/ folder :P
<nutshell42> and if it crashes it generally crashes gracefully
<nutshell42> yes
<AKA_foley> can sombody help me
<nutshell42> not quite as spectacular
<jinho> nutshell: hey
<AKA_foley> how to use tv out i have s3 savage 4 card
<nutshell42> but also transparent
<Tintin> nutshell42: Ok, I'll take a look at it. thanks.
<nutshell42> jinho: and, does it work? =)
<Cylon6> it asked me for my password, it put it in, after that command you gave me, and then, it just left me a blank line as if to put in another command.
<jinho> nutshell42: hey- apparently menu.lst shows- but it doesnt load...
<Sanne> Cylon6: aha! So you *could* mount it this time. Does the folder where you want to mount the device exist, then?
<Cylon6> Yes
<jinho> nutshell42: the menu shows...but grub cant mount the linux partitions- and the windows drives just wont even load period
<Sanne> Cylon6: how did you try to access the mounted folder?
<Cylon6> I have dialup, and can't access the internet from Kubuntu...the device is a fat32 partition so I might transfer files from the windows side which can use the net to the Linux side that cannot.
<Sanne> Cylon6: this is fine, but how did you try to look into the mounted folder?
<Cylon6> and I clicked on the hard drive on my desktop, which brought me to the root folder, and I just went down to where it said /mnt/
<pappua> Hello I am trying to build KDE in ubunti 6.  I am getting this error message.  Can some one please help.  I am trying to build according to instructions on this page http://developer.kde.org/build/trunk.html
<Sanne> Cylon6: and /mnt is empty?
<Cylon6> yes.
<Nuked> pappua: on the bleeding edge huh
<pappua> error message
<pappua> - Looked for GIF libraries named gif;libgif;ungif;libungif;giflib.
<pappua> -- Found no acceptable GIF library. This is fatal.
<pappua> CMake Error: Error in cmake code at
<pappua> /home/kdedev/kdelibs/cmake/modules/FindGIF.cmake:40:
<pappua> MESSAGE Could NOT find GIF
<bgrimm> A WEP question: if I use "iwconfig <iface> key s:<string>" the string value never computes to the proper key, is it default to 64 bit and I need to change it to 128 somehow? The original passphrase was setup to use 128 bit WEP.
<pappua> how can i get these libraries into  ubuntu
<Sanne> Cylon6: (btw, please type my name so I get notified when you reply) Then there's no folder in /mnt where you can access your data. You have to create it manually before mounting.
<Cylon6> Sanne, so I should create a folder for this hard drive to be accessed in? so make an empty folder "Shared" or whatever, and make the command now sudo mount /dev/hda3/ /mnt/Shared/hda3 ?
<Sanne> Cylon6: close ;) You can , for example, make a folder /mnt/hda3 and do: sudo mount /dev/hda3/ /mnt/hda3
<Cylon6> ohhhh...I get it now :P
<Sanne> Cylon6: you can name the created folder anythin you want, it doesn't need to be hda3
<Cylon6> Sanne, thank you! :) I'm a newbie to Linux shell commands really, and this helped me get a more visualized concept of the filesystem...Still learning, as always! :)
<Sanne> Cylon6: you could make a folder /mnt/windows and mount it with: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows
<Sanne> Cylon6: cool, glad I could help :)
<Nuked> can I make Konsole transparent like I can with eterm ?
<Nuked> Eterm -f white -n DeskTerm -O -x --buttonbar false --scrollbar false
<Nuked> is there an equivalent for konsole
<Nuked> ?
<Tm_T> Nuked: well, yes
<tsdgeos> settings -> scheme -> transparent
<Tm_T> as fake transparency as in Eterm
<tsdgeos> of course
<tsdgeos> succky transparency
<Nuked> thats not what im talking about Tm_T
<Nuked> try the command I gave you and see
<Tm_T> Nuked: I know I know, I have Eterm and Konsole with fake transparency in the desktop already :p
<Nuked> are you sure, because I tried tsdgeos method and thats not what im looking for
<Nuked> I want it to seem as if I am typing on the desktop
<Tm_T> Nuked: no, you can't get Konsole totally borderless
<Nuked> Tm_T: awww damn ...
<Nuked> is there another terminal besides eterm this will work with?
<Tm_T> yeah, that's why I have Eterm there too
<Tm_T> hmm, aterm maybe
<Nuked> because eterms fonts are killing me
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I like my current
<Nuked> aterm is worse than eterm
<Tm_T> old pic: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<sorush2> hi guys how do I remove a module that is already in use?
<Nuked> Tm_T: finnish huh
<Nuked> whats that on the right hand side
<Tm_T> Nuked: no, you're mistaken, it's not finnish, it's siansaksaa
<Tm_T> Nakkel: conky? or kicker?
<Tm_T> or, err, desklist of kopere?
<tsdgeos> sorush2: rmmod
<Nuked> no I meant kubuntu-fi
<Nuked> and I was talking about the thing that says yankees
<Tm_T> no, it's fi as FunnyIsh
<Tm_T> Nuked: desklist
<Nuked> cool
<Tm_T> and that "yankees" group is joke :p
<foot> Bearcat: hello
<Bearcat> foot: there you are
<Bearcat> foot: beep?
<Bearcat> foot: beep?
<Nuked> whats the path to kde
<foot> Bearcat: beep
<Nuked> dude whats the path to kde on kubuntu?
<Nuked> "/usr/bin/kde?"
<phreak__> Nuked: the path is long and dangerous
<Nuked> lol
<soulrider> Tm_T: do you still have that wallpaper?
<Nuked> but im going to compile that desklist plugin
<Tm_T> soulrider: that? humm, yes, actually I should make another version of it
<rx_> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstalling? i know i could just install kdm, uninstall gdm, etc...doing it all by hand but it would be lenghtly....
<soulrider> :O:O
<soulrider> can i get it pleae? :P
<soulrider> please*
<Tm_T> soulrider: hmm, not until I get kubuntu logo instead of ubuntu
<Nuked> i did which kopete and I got usr bin kopete
<Tm_T> Nuked: /usr/bin
<soulrider> iok
<Tm_T> soulrider: then you might find it in edgy repositories ;)
<Tm_T> you never know
<soulrider> :)
<Nuked> what wallpaper?
<CylonSix> Ok, here's a question, how do I change the permissions of a folder? :P It's not letting me under properties, it's all grayed out...
<Nuked> immutable?
<Nuked> configure: error: Could not find Kopete header files
<Nuked> hmm...
<nutshell42> CylonSix: kdesu konqueror
<nutshell42> CylonSix: the problem's most likely that you don't have permission to change the permissions =)
<CylonSix> nutshell42, uhm...but I'm the administrator...
<nutshell42> Nuked: apt-get install kopete-dev
<nutshell42> CylonSix: what exactly do you want to do?
<Nuked> nutshell42: figured as much
<CylonSix> nutshell42, change the write permissions for the /mnt folder, since I can't create a folder there that I need...
<nutshell42> Nuked: if it doesn't find them after that look for a ./configure option to specify the path to the header files
<ym4546> hi i was wondering if someone could help me with a samba problem i'm having
<nutshell42> CylonSix: you can't create it as root?
<waikeung> hi. i just installed firefox in kubuntu.. how do i run it?
<crimsun> it should be in your K menu.
<ym4546> under internet
<nutshell42> waikeung: look for it in kmenu->internet
<waikeung> oh i see ty i;m a newbie.. after 2 days of mindwracking and pc restarts to make a usb modem works
<CylonSix> nutshell42, i've tried the command sudo mkdir /mnt/hda3 and to no avail.
<Bearcat> foot: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ym4546> i have a samba share, but when i go to it in windows explorer (on a winxp box), it says access denied
<ym4546> if i go to entire network, and click on my ubuntu computer's name, it lists the shared printers, but it can't view the share....i'm on kubuntu 6.06
<waikeung> btw what good progs i can use to view lots of different codes video. I'm used to mpc on my windows partition
<Bearcat> foot: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/#java-plugin
<waikeung> *codecs
<ym4546> waikeung: vlc
<ym4546> go to nightlies.vlc.org, it'll give you a repo to download vlc 0.8.5, cuz the ubuntu repository only has the 0.8.4 version
<CylonSix> nutshell42, I can't send you anything because I'm unregistered...
<waikeung> thx a lot
<CylonSix> Does this place use nickserv?
<TheHighChild> Hey guys, question. A lot of times when I am watching you tube or something, i don't get any sound. I have to quit firefox and type 'killall artsd' then retry and it works. Anyway to avoid this?
<tsdgeos> CylonSix: yes
<nutshell42> CylonSix: what do you want to send me?
<Ubuntu-Newbie> omg someone already owns this XD..
<Nuked> Tm_T: I dont see the plugin
<Tm_T> Nuked: have you restarted kopete?
<Nuked> yes
<Kiongku> is 2.6.15-26 the latest kernel for the kubuntu distro?
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting
<Tm_T> Kiongku: to stable yes
<foot> help help, I am trying to install fash, enable mp3's and such while taking a break from doing the mythtv and ivtv install and I keep getting a mythtv error.
<damian_> anyone here use gnome?
<nutshell42> Nuked: did you really restart kopete, i.e. did you make sure it was no longer in the systray? and where did you install the plugin? you might have to use ./configure --prefix=/usr to make sure it's in the default dirs on kubuntu
<nutshell42> damian_: you're in kubuntu
<damian_> nutshell: I know, but everyone in ubuntu is not responding to my question
<nutshell42> oh
<Tm_T> Nuked: whoops, my bad, I remembered wrong prefix ;(
<Nuked> shit, usr/bin is where i put it
<nutshell42> what's your question?
<Kiongku> lol..
<damian_> I want to know how to get gnome to stop displaying my drives on my desktop
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20492
<Kiongku> i just got hell to put kubuntu.. i not going to modify it too heavily for now XD
<Tm_T> good night ->
<nutshell42> damian_: well, there is an option in kde, but most likely not in gnome (they hate options), you probably have to use gconf
<damian_> nutshell42: ok
<ym4546> i have a samba share, but when i go to it in windows explorer (on a winxp box), it says access denied
<ym4546> if i go to entire network, and click on my ubuntu computer's name, it lists the shared printers, but it can't view the share....i'm on kubuntu 6.06
<ym4546> any idea?
<Nuked> nutshell42:  its there now
<Kiongku> can someone send me the link to vlc again.
<ym4546> vlc.nightlies.org
<ym4546> i think
<Kiongku> ah
<Kiongku> nightlies.vlc.org u gave me that and it returned me naught :P
<ym4546> sorry...nightlies.videolan.org
<ym4546> my bda
<ym4546> *bad
<nutshell42> damian_: sry, tried a google search but found nothing useful
<Nuked> ym4546: is it worth installing the nightlies?
<ym4546> its not a nightly
<Kiongku> ty
<ym4546> Nuked: it gives a repository with the final release version of 0.8.5
<Nuked> I thought I had 0.8.5 source already installed
<Kiongku> i thought its not final
<Kiongku> it says experimental
<Nuked> VLC media player 0.8.5 Janus
<nutshell42> does anyone know how I can get an un-ubuntified cups without having to compile it myself?
<nutshell42> my printer doesn't work like it should and I'm pretty sure ubuntu's part of the problem
<damian_> nutshell42: that worked beautifully, thanks
<nutshell42> damian_: no problem, next time switch to kde instead =P
<damian_> nutshell42: I was using KDE but wanted to try gnome
<Kiongku> how to add a key?
<otaku-san> hey does any know what and where this is? pyGTK 2.6+
<nutshell42> otaku-san: apt-get install python-gtk2
<Kiongku> =\.. i tried to install vlc but it says break
<otaku-san> nutshell42: ok I was trying pygtk hehe
<Nuked> how do I block a person from imming me in kopete?
<Kiongku> anyone can help me?
<Nuked> Kiongku: whats going on?
<ubuntu_> hi im running the latest version of kubuntu live dvd. does anyone know the root password for su in shell ?
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nutshell42> ubuntu_: sudo -i
<ubuntu_> su
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: might want to read that
<nutshell42> su
<nutshell42> doesn't work
<nutshell42> because root isn't enabled by default
<otaku-san> ok....I'm trying to run <http://pyradar.sourceforge.net/index-old.htm> a weather radar.  I installed in correctly and everytime I tried a odd error came up complaining about a line.  So I found out I was missing a pack...just installed..tried to run the program and this came up
<ubuntu_> cool thanks
<otaku-san> well I'll paste it on paste bin
<otaku-san> here http://pastebin.ca/130265
<ym4546> anybody got any samba idea
<ym4546> on my previous question
<nutshell42> ym4546: look for a samba howto or tutorial
<nutshell42> ym4546: security = user
<nutshell42> should basically make samba use your unix users on that server for authentication
<nutshell42> but it's not quite that easy
<nutshell42> then
<nutshell42> browseable = yes
<nutshell42> valid users = <whoever you want>
<nutshell42> will make it available from windows
<Bearcat> foot:  in a terminal window as not root, type "xhost +localhost"
<alterato> Hi all. Does anyone know if any of the repos have packages for zsnes?
<alterato> I've enabled all repos listed in Adept, guess what I need to ask is if there is a 3rd party repo that might have it?
<LeeJunFan> Man windoze is lame - it won't accept a dhcp offer unless it can reach the internet, just keeps rejecting the offers.
<damian_> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<systest> kubuntu 6.06, system sees new usb drive but will not allow me to mount it (yes, I'm in the plugdev group) any suggestions what to check/config?
<alterato> thank you damian
<Bearcat> foot: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<QMario> What is oneko?
<ubuntu_> is chkdsk included on the live dvd ? i can run fdsk but chkdsk says command not found ?
<ym4546> nutshell42: thanx
<actinic> Kubuntu now has a distributed Folding team!
<actinic> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=51238
<actinic> join up
<actinic> and let's kick some ass
<nutshell42> fsck the folding, tell me why me kde doesn't want to print =P
<actinic> i'll tell you once you join
<actinic> :)
<nutshell42> actinic: k, I d/led the client, I won't do anything with it until you've solved my problem =)
<zipper> actinic, i joined as well for the fun of it
<actinic> thanks guys
<edgarin> Hello to all I have a problem
<edgarin> I want install ltsp in kubuntu
<edgarin> the ltsp is running
<edgarin> but the mouse serial in the terminal not workds
<intelikey> if i was to install nvidia drivers    how do i know what driver i need???     (assume legacy)
<actinic> nutshell42, describe the prob for me
<actinic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> if i was to install nvidia drivers    how do i know what driver i need???     (assume legacy)
<zipper__> !nvidia intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia intelikey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper__> !nvidia > intelikey
<intelikey> if i was to install nvidia drivers    how do i know what driver i need???     (assume legacy)
<actinic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> yall don't seem to take a hint.
<zipper__> read the guide. The answer to your question is in it
<MasterEvilAce> what's the deal with the whole "Hard drive not checked" for 30 boots.. forced checking.. what is the point of that
<zipper__> it's even in the beginning as far as i remember
<intelikey> it's much easier to say "i don't know."  than to just piss people off with a bot posting.
<zipper__> stop trolling, and just read the guide, and ask if you encounter any problems
<intelikey> zipper i read the guide
<zipper__> what trouble did you encounter then?
<intelikey> so anyone know how to determine if i need the legacy driver or not ?
<charles1952> Hi...newbie to Kubuntu here....any suggestions about which runtime package of Java I should install???
<zipper__> intelikey, you didnt read the guide. I know, cus' i just skimmed through it, and found this link for you which exactly tells you which card uses which driver : http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<intelikey> charles1952 try   apt-cache search java
<zipper__> intelikey, next time, do the legwork yourself, you're probably going to do a lot of it at some point anyway
<intelikey> you can show more info on any listing there by using apt-cache show <package name>
<charles1952> well...I have done an adept search and it comes up with 8 or 9 different Java runtime environments....is there one in particulaar that works best?
<waikeung> hi anyone knows how to make vlc read .mkv video files?
<intelikey> charles1952 that i couldn't answer.  i don't do java.
<charles1952> okay...I'll give it a try...thanks
<actinic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kiongku> hello?
<actinic> zipper, what kinda rig do u own for folding?
<zipper__> intelikey, at no point should you feel obligated to thank me for doing all the work for you. I just love being people's little helper when they feel lazy.
<zipper__> actinic, overcloced d805 + celeron m 420 laptop
<zipper__> overclocked*
<actinic> well better that than overlooked :)
<zipper__> actinic, dont know how passionate i'll be about running the program though
<actinic> just keep you're eyes out on the temps
<Kiongku> anyone knows how to read .mkv video files in kubuntu?
<actinic> and i understand
<zipper__> temperature shouldn't be a problem. It's "only" overclocked from 2.66ghz to 3.33ghz, and i have a zalman 9500 cooler on it
<intelikey> Kiongku not sure you can, but if so install the proper codec for them.
<actinic> lol, 'only'
<zipper__> it's on stock vcore (!)
<zipper__> stable as well
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zipper__> tomshardware managed to get one to 4.1ghz where it outperformed an Amd x2 4200 :)
<actinic> of course mine's an opteron running 2.9 from 2 stock :)
<intelikey> hehhe oh forgot i was ignoring the bot.
<zipper__> and the d805 is like, 100$ theese days
<actinic> good stuff
<zipper__> opteron is a good cpu as well
<Kiongku> thx intelikey
<zipper__> intelikey, dont mention it. It came out a little more harsh than intended
<intelikey> np
<Kr4t05> !VB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<actinic> yeah, temps aren't too bad either, about 48C full tilt boogy
<Kr4t05> ><
<Bearcat> foot: libdvdcss2
<zipper__> still room for a lot of overclocking then :)
<actinic> yep, can't wait for winter! :)
<zipper__> hehe
<Kr4t05> zipper__: You talking about the Intel Pentium D OC beast?
<zipper__> actually, my cpu is only running 3.00ghz as well... became a little unstable when the summer hit us
<zipper__> Kr4t05, yeah
<zipper__> well, mainly the d805
<actinic> well folding is certainly a good test
<zipper__> since it's such a good overclocking cpu for such a low price
<Kr4t05> zipper__: I'm thinking about getting one for my next machine, but I may opt for a Mac Mini. Not sure yet.
<actinic> is the 805 a dual?
<zipper__> actinic, yes
<Kr4t05> actinic: Yep
<actinic> i know crap about intel
<actinic> hehe
<Jucato> enzo: draik?
<zipper__> Kr4t05, well, if you can afford it, you should go for a conroe. But the performance you can get from a 100$ cpu with a 25$ cooling unit on it is indeed appealing
<zipper__> actinic, me2
<zipper__> actinic, i've always, always been an amd-guy
<intelikey> so let me ask one more time, and keep the bot out of this.  is there a way to tell which nvidia driver to try when that wiki page doesn't mention it ????????
<zipper__> intelikey, i gave you a direct link for that before
<zipper__> "intelikey, you didnt read the guide. I know, cus' i just skimmed through it, and found this link for you which exactly tells you which card uses which driver : http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html"
<actinic> zipper__, same here
<intelikey> anyone have any idea ?
<zipper__> intelikey, yes! And i've already told you my idea 2 times
<zipper__> actinic, but at the time i bought my setup, amd had nothing to offer that could compare to the price/performance of the d805. Only other option really, was the x2, but it was before the conroe was released, so it wasn't exactly cheap at the time
<Jucato> intelikey: have you tried reading from the Ubuntu Documentation Storage Facility (UDSF)? I think they have a guide there on which nvidia driver to try
<intelikey> udsf   no.  all i have tried was that wiki that ubotu knows.   got a url on that ?
<Ashex> !pastebin > Ashex
<zipper__> intelikey, what card do you have?
<zipper__> intelikey, you can probably find it by typing 'lspci' or 'lspci | grep nvidia'
<zipper__> if you dont know already
<niklaz> Um, yes.. I'm having a problem with qt3.  It says I have it but it's not working when I'm trying to install a screensaver.
<niklaz> I installed the -dev packages but still.
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm not entirely sure. I'm on irssi now (pure console), so I couldn't really check...
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry...
<foot> Bearcat: xhost +localhost
<Ashex> hmmm
<intelikey> Jucato k  thanks for the pointer   i'll go see what i can find.
<Ashex> I seem to have run into a problem while trying to apt-get gtk+ dev files
<soulrider> !seen tk
<Ashex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20500
<ubotu> I last saw tk (i=tk@211.169.134.235) 21m 30s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<soulrider> oh damn!
<niklaz> So can anybody help me? x_x
<actinic> zipper__, have you been generally pleased with the 805?
<actinic> celeron, right?
<Jucato> niklaz: I might be wrong, but I think the command should have been "lspci | grep nVidia". I'm not sure how to make grep ignore cases
<niklaz> Eh?
<zipper__> actinic, so far, yes. And no, it's called the "Pentium d805"
<Agios> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<niklaz> Jucato: I don't have nvidia.. o.O
<zipper__> i'm very pleased with it, although i am considering getting a conroe... accoriding to reviews, they seem quite good
<Jucato> Agios: cool! thanks
<intelikey> Jucato -i == case insensitive
<Jucato> yeah, thanks :-D
<Jucato> gotta go. gotta restart @_@
<foot> Bearcat:
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20501
<Agios> I think I'm going for the Conroe E6700. But not until around March.
<workhurtsme> hey guys, I am a new linux user, and I have been using kubuntu (dapper drake 64 bit) for about a week now on my amd 64 bit 3500. I cannot get my filesharing to enable though. it prompts me for my password in the system settings, then nothing. anyone else experience this?
<zipper__> Agios, why not untill march?
<niklaz> I have a 3200+..
<niklaz> file sharing with what/
<niklaz> *?
<Agios> zipper__: Won't have the $ until then LOL
<zipper__> niklaz, my guess is samba
<zipper__> Agios, oh okay :)
<niklaz> What's samba?
<niklaz> o_O
<Agios> zipper__: And hopefully prices will drop some by then.
<zipper__> niklaz, windows filesharing? nfs?
<workhurtsme> well, samba is working to view the windows box, however my kubuntu box won't let me set up filesharing...so the other linux box we have can see this one
<foot> Bearcat: http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<niklaz> eh, no, that was the other dudes problem.
<zipper__> Agios, hopefully... i can't see myself paying for one of those at the prices they are at now
<niklaz> mine is installing screensavers.
<niklaz> :)
<workhurtsme> i have three computers, 1 windows, 2 kubuntus. i just want them to see eachother and be able to share.
<niklaz> network.. foward ports..?
<niklaz> oh
<niklaz> what zipper said, samba
<zipper__> niklaz, i know, but you were asking "file sharing with what?"
<niklaz> oh
<niklaz> okay.
<niklaz> :)
<zipper__> workhurtsme, you should look into "samba" and/or "nfs"
<zipper__> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zipper__> there you go
<Ashex> how do I check the locations of my sound card for alsa?
<intelikey> Ashex lshw   lspci    cat /proc/asound/cards     just what are you wanting to know ?
<workhurtsme> well my samba works fine to see my windows box and all that
<workhurtsme> my problem is that this kubuntu machine won;'t share its files. the other kubuntu machine can't see it either. this machine con only "view" the windows machine.
<nuaimat> hi , anyone from jordan ??
<Ashex> intelikey, I'm trying to tweak cedega so i get sound in my games, i need the location of the ctl device and the pcm device
<ivan`> does restoring from sleep mode crash the kernel for anyone else?
<zipper__> workhurtsme, hmm, not sure what the problem is, have you read the guides for clues?
<intelikey> Ashex ah  look in /dev/sound/    for that   iirc
<Ashex> intelikey, you mean /dev/snd?
<intelikey> yeah maybe.
<intelikey> heh
<Ashex> :P
<intelikey> i don't have either.
<Ashex> i've got a few things that look like it, controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  timer
<Ashex> I'll just try a combination of them and see what happens
<intelikey> documentation on alsa might clear it up
<workhurtsme> well, i have tried the forums, and read a bit, but i can't seem to figure anything out in regards to my problem. For some reason when I am in the settings, and try to enable network fielsharing and try to enter "administration mode" it does nothing. Once I enter my password it still has the grey screen and no changable information. So, I think everything would work, if kubuntu would just actually enable filesharing so the other comp
<workhurtsme> uters could see it.
<Ashex> !alsa > Ashex
<dreadyburnz> anyone help me with getting easy unbuntu to work please?
<intelikey> workhurtsme could launch kcontrol as root
<intelikey> assuming that's the app
<Bearcat> foot: ls /lib/modules/
<workhurtsme> kcontrol?
<foot> Bearc2.6.15-23-386  2.6.15-26-386  ivtv-fw-dec.bin  ivtv-fw-enc.binat:
<Bearcat> foot: uname -r
<foot> Bearcat : 2.6.15-26-386at:
<intelikey> workhurtsme yeah isn't that the app that  menu > system settings    launches ?   you could pstree or top to find out
<Ashex> workhurtsme, you need to install samba-servecr
<Ashex> or something with samba
<workhurtsme> okay
<Ashex> it's an odd fluke in kubuntu
<Ashex> I have the same problem
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, what problems are you having?
<workhurtsme> where can i get that package or whatever?>
<intelikey> oh you don't have samba installed ?    yeah to share to windows you need samba
<Ashex> workhurtsme, check adept
<zipper__> workhurtsme, you can get new packages from "adept" which is in system -> adept
<intelikey> samba - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix
<intelikey> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<dreadyburnz> just really started playing around with ubuntu so a bit clueless to how it all works etc, just need someone to talk me through installing easy ubuntu so i can get the audio and vids working
<workhurtsme> okay thanks guys, i will be back shortly.
<Ashex> dreadyburnz, have you downloaded it?
<Ashex> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<dreadyburnz> i did but then i deleted it cos not sure of what version i need or anything
<Ashex> go to link mentioned above to download
<dreadyburnz> that website aint working at moment
<Ashex> okay
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, well, there's a pretty good guide here : https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, feel free to ask if you encounter any problems using that guide
<dreadyburnz> il have a look now cheers ppl :)
<Ashex> dreadyburnz, you can grab the one i use off my site, http://local.chipnick.com/~ahmed/easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz
<killdashnine> i keep getting this message when i login
<intelikey> i wish mt nvidia card was in a list so i could know which driver might work...
<killdashnine> pam_winbind write to socket failed!
<killdashnine> in /var/log/auth.log
<killdashnine> how would i be able to better debug the reason behind this?
<zipper__> dreadyburnz,  well, either the one i pasted or http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<dreadyburnz> also just 1 more 4 ya, how do i enable thelike system tray?
<Gh0st75> trying to run the install for java and konsole needs me to log in as root, the password for that, is it one i would have set during the install of kubuntu? i tried the password i use to log into kubuntu but that wasn't accepted
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, system tray? enable it? I'm not sure what you want to do, please explain
<zipper__> Gh0st75, yes, it's the one you set in the install
<Gh0st75> hmm, not accepting it for some reason
<zipper__> Gh0st75, hmm, it should be identical to the pass you use to login with your regular user
<dreadyburnz> well when i installed ubuntu there was 2 menus 1 at top and 1 at the bottom, but deleted the top one so now just have a start menu at the bottom, like the system tray where gaim etc would usually minimise to?
<Gh0st75> yep, tried it several times
<intelikey> Gh0st75 test this command    sudo echo yes      and when it asks for a pass give yours.
<Gh0st75> ok, did that
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, i use kde, so i cant remember the names too well, but you can right click your one bar, and then add more stuff to it, or even add a whole other panel (system tray)
<intelikey> did it say "yes" ?
<Gh0st75> yes it did
<dreadyburnz> yeah been on the add to panel but cant find a system tray one :(
<zipper__> you sure you not mistyped the pass before Gh0st75? It seems like it's accepting the one you're using
<intelikey> well kill the install and run it with   sudo prepended
<Gh0st75> positive, tried it multiple times
<Gh0st75> no even installing anythin yet, first step on the java site's instructions says to go to terminal and type su then my password, that's as far as i got, lol
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, ah, i can't recall it's name, but you can get to see a whole list (with icons for each one) of different actions/applications you want to launch. Near the bottom of that list, theres something i think is called "Application Manager" or something like that. Try adding that one to the panel
<intelikey> no   do sudo <scriptname>
<Gh0st75> i just have the bin file downloaded
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, not the synaptic application though, but i can't remember its name too well, i'm using kde atm
<posthuman> i'm getting an error when trying to run frostwire on kubuntu (edgy I know) :P...it is runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<posthuman> line 44 is   potential_java_dirs=(`ls -d1 "$JAVADIR" /j*`)
<zipper__> Gh0st75, ah, thats why
<posthuman> would anyone know how to fix that?
<zipper__> Gh0st75, (k)ubuntu doesnt have a root user (well it does, but well, simplified, it doesnt)
<intelikey> Gh0st75 so  sudo java*.bin
<Gh0st75> ok, will try that
<zipper__> Gh0st75, so you have to do as intelikey says, use 'sudo' for each time you'd need root access
<intelikey> Gh0st75 you know java is in the repos   and can be installed via the package manager don't you.
<bonggnu> hi, i cannot connect a computer in my lan to my server , throw xdmcp, both are kubuntu box, where ir /var/log/ could i check for errors messages?
<darkyoshi372> hi all, is there a way to get smooth scrolling in firefox, like in Kopete?
<Agios> posthuman: I might try taking the ( and ) out. But it's hard to tell from one line :)
<zipper__> posthuman, have you read the java guide? frostwire needs java. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<Gh0st75> i tried that intelikey, but i still wasn't able to get java to work
<Agios> well, I assumed he had java installed LOL
<posthuman> java is installed and should work :)
<posthuman> heh
<Gh0st75> i'd much rather do the package route, as i'm slowly gettin used to adept manager
<intelikey> Gh0st75 ok.  well good luck with that one.
<posthuman> I tried taking off the ()'s as well, but got a 'bad substitution error
<darkyoshi372> anyone? smooth scrolling in firefox?
<posthuman> isn't there an option in the preferences dialog?
<darkyoshi372> oh, maybe
<intelikey> posthuman `ls -d1 "$JAVADIR" /j*`  ???   you don't expect a  /j* dir do you ?
<posthuman> i believe so under 'advanced' @ dark
<posthuman> that's what it says inteli =\ heh..i can try taking the /j off?
<intelikey> rather try this first   echo  "$JAVADIR"
<intelikey> does that show a path ?
<dreadyburnz> got the easy unbuntu folder unzipped and open, what do i need to do now, that help websites frying brain a bit lol
<Gh0st75> just reinstalled the jre packages, trying to verify the installation on the java site now
<posthuman> intelikey: it shows nothing
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, i think the guide tells you to run a python command in order to start easyubuntu
<posthuman> just blank
<posthuman> but java is installed
<dreadyburnz> how i do that lol, sorry for being a pain lol
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, or well, it's really just "python easyubuntu.in"
<Gh0st75> posthuman, can you successfully Verify the java installation at java.com ?
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, it's in the guide. The only reason for you to be a pain, is cus' you're not reading the guide :)
<intelikey> posthuman try   find /usr -type d -name java
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, the readme is here : http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/README
<zipper__> dreadyburnz, tells you how to install and run it
<posthuman> it says i have 1.4.2
<posthuman> not the latest
<posthuman> should I install 1.5?
<posthuman> or whatever the next is
<wills> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu, but the highest resolution that it will allow me to set my desktop at 1280x1024
<wills> Is there way a way to up that?
<zipper__> wills, yes. Try under system settings -> display
<foot> Bearcat: I will just go thru line by line exept for what I remember doing before.
<wills> I went there
<dreadyburnz> will have a look now lol
<wills> zipper__: Max size under display was 1280x1024
<posthuman> intelikey: it found /usr/lib/java
<foot> Bearcat: the battery died, TAPS is playing
<zipper__> wills, ah okay. What would you want it to be?
<wills> zipper__: 1680x1050 is my monitor's native resolution
<dreadyburnz> sudo python Easy<tab>/easyubuntu.py i typed in that on terminal and says no such file or directory
<intelikey> you could set that veriable      export JAVADIR=/usr/lib/java    then retry what ever gave you the error
<zipper__> wills, you need to locate the "Section "Screen"" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zipper__> wills, tell me when you've found it
<wills> zipper__: Already been there
<Gh0st75> after installing the java packages, do i need to type anything to enable them?
<intelikey> @ posthuman ^
<wills> zipper__: Added 1680x1050 there
<zipper__> wills, but no luck?
<wills> zipper__: Rebooted X, but the max allowable resolution in display is still 1280x1024
<wills> zipper__: Interestingly enough, xorg.conf specifies a 1600x1200 resolution by default, but that isn't showing up either
<zipper__> try commenting out the old resolution line, and make a copy of it which you change it, so the only possible resolution is your screens native resolution
<zipper__> -it
<wills> zipper__: Ctrl - Alt - Backspace is sufficient to reset X, right?
<darkyoshi372> init 1 maybe?
<darkyoshi372> it's probably better
<darkyoshi372> I don't know how... :P
<zipper__> wills, yes. Remember to close down all applications, and log out first though
<intelikey> i wish there was a way without downloading both source packages to find out whether either nvidia package would work on my card.    i think legacy   it's probably old enough to qualify as legacy hardware.
<zipper__> intelikey, your card is not listed on the list i gave you before?
<wills> zipper__: Be right back, if it doesn't work.  If it does, thank you.
<zipper__> :)
<Jucato> intelikey: were you able to find it?
<wills> zipper__: No luck
<wills> zipper__: Display options remain constant
<intelikey> Jucato nothing helpful
<zipper__> wills, hmm? You changed your xorg.conf to only allow you to use your native resolution, but it still booted up using a different resolution?
<intelikey> Jucato i guess i have the only unlisted nvidia card built....
<Jucato> intelikey: what's your nvidia card, btw?
<wills> zipper__: Yeah
<intelikey> 128
<wills> zipper__: Does KDE have a seperate config file it stores somewhere?
<Gh0st75> well, another night gone and java still not working, will try again tomorrow i guess, gona afk
<wills> zipper__: I remember editing my xorg.conf fixed it easily back when I used GNOME
<zipper__> intelikey, am i on ignore or something? You've could've told me that, perhaps i could've helped you then
<intelikey> nvidia   thompson joint venture 128
<Jucato>  @_@
<zipper__> wills, hmm, not that i'm aware of
<intelikey> yeah tell me.
<zipper__> wills, can you paste your xorg.conf in a pastebin somewhere?
<wills> zipper__: Sure
<intelikey> so all i get is  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia  !nvidia        hehhe
<intelikey> like i didn't have enough sense to look there firs.
<intelikey> t
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe your card is covered by the legacy drivers?
<Jucato> intelikey: I guess this is the specific page I was thinking of: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<intelikey> jucato maybe... that's what i'm leaning toword  but it's not listed in the legacy list.
<zipper__> intelikey, how were we supposed to know you actually read the guide, and found out your card was not listed on the supported chips list, when you never mentioned that before now?
<Jucato> err...
<intelikey> looking
<Jucato> intelikey: what does the "lspci | grep -i nvidia" command output?
<zipper__> oh well, i dont care. Don't want to force help upon a person who doesnt want it
<TooDamFast> gnome/kde question?  why do my keyboard hot keys work in gnome but not it kde on the same install?
<wills> zipper__: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/jCtM8d77.html
<intelikey> just told you   " NVidia Thomson Joint Venture 128  "
<wills> TooDamFast: The hotkeys are stored desktop-specific, not system wide.
<zipper__> thanks, after ignoring me for an hour
<Jucato> TooDamFast: which hot keys? GNOME and KDE use different programs for hot keys, so they don't usually work across desktop environments
<TooDamFast> does kde use the same fstab file that gnome uses?
<zipper__> good luck with it though
<Jucato> intelikey: Thomson or Thompson?
<TooDamFast> i thought it was fstab related?
<intelikey> that was a cp and paste ^
<wills> TooDamFast: If you're talking about /etc/fstab, that's a system file
<intelikey> first i typed.
<wills> TooDamFast: But hotkeys aren't stored there
<zipper__> wills, hmm, what resolution / depth does it start up in when you have only the native resolution available?
<wills> TooDamFast: fstab stores mounts
<Jucato> TooDamFast: fstab = FileSystem Table
<wills> zipper__: 1280x1024
<TooDamFast> i thought the keyboard was identified there.
<intelikey> jucato  "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:  NVidia Thomson Joint Venture 128  "
<wills> zipper__: With options for 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480, etc
<TooDamFast> ive only been using linux for 5 weeks now. i started with gnome and swithed to kde a few days ago.
<zipper__> wills, you know what depth it's in? You could try commenting out every other depths than the default one with the native resolution. Then we can be 100% sure it's no fault of the xorg.conf if it doesnt boot up. Or well, i might be, but at least not the resolution-selecting-part
<wills> zipper__: All my other depths -are- commented out, I think
<Jucato> intelikey: googling...
<wills> zipper__: Wait...my main monitor's not even a Dell
<wills> zipper__: I just realized that
<zipper__> wills, ooh, they are, missed that... hmmm
<zipper__> Identifier is only, well, and identifier, a name
<niklaz> oh, I forget konversation minimizes
<niklaz> :O
<wills> zipper__: Yeah, I know, but could it have gotten confused somewhere?
<wills> zipper__: I've got a second monitor that I don't use in Linux
<Jucato> intelikey: I think your card falls under the nVidia Riva group
<wills> zipper__: Cause I've always been unable to get it to use dual monitors on my video card
<TooDamFast> how can i set up my hot keys on m$ keyboard in kde?
<zipper__> wills, tried plugging in your monitor to the other output of your gfx card?
<wills> zipper__: But it's plugged in...could it be thinking those settings are for the 2nd one and using some defaults somewhere for my main monitor?
<Jucato> intelikey: I think your card falls under the nVidia Riva group
<wills> zipper__: Err, I don't have another output
<wills> zipper__: I've got a laptop with a widescreen LCD on it, and a CRT plugged into the DVI out
<zipper__> wills, ah, i see
<soulrider> is there any way i can see in my kicker ONLY the apps that are on my curresnt desktop ?
<wills> zipper__: I'm thinking that maybe it's picked up the wrong monitor as my default?
<zipper__> wills, it's probably the clone-setup that bugs it then. Your CRT probably has a hard time with using the 1680x1050 resolution
<wills> zipper__: My CRT's not even on
<zipper__> is it connected?
<zipper__> hmm
<zipper__> let me think
<wills> zipper__: Yeah...should I try disconnecting it entirely, running an X -configure, and then eidting the file that comes out?
<zipper__> dont think it'll do you much good
<Jucato> intelikey: were you able to get that? the last ones I typed in?
<wills> zipper__: I can always try re-installing without the CRT plugged in
<wills> zipper__: Installation only takes 10 minutes or so anyways
<zipper__> dualview/tv-out/all that stuff is a pain in the a** and usually doesnt go too well with config-applications. You usually have to get a little dirty to make it work
<wills> zipper__: I know, I know
<zipper__> nah, dont think thats nessesary
<Jucato> err.. logging out
<wills> zipper__: Only way I can ever get two monitors working in Linux is to have two seperate video cards
<intelikey> jucato yes i hear you
<Jucato> intelikey: ok. Riva TNT seems to be covered by the legacy drivers, so I'm presuming Riva128 will be as well. anyway, good luck!
<zipper__> wills, how come?
<Jucato> logging out...
<intelikey> Jucato and that means legacy  might work.
<wills> zipper__: X doesn't seem to recognize my DVI output and my LCD output as two seperate devices
<intelikey> yes assuming
<wills> Wow, a Riva 128?
<wills> I think that card's almost as old as I am
<intelikey> you about 6 years old ?
<wills> Exaggeration
<zipper__> wills, well, it's probably cus' you do not have two seperate devices
<zipper__> wills, you probably have one device, with several outputs
<wills> zipper__: How do you distinguish between outputs in xorg.conf?
<zipper__> wills, there are different ways of doing it. You can run 2 seperate x-sessions, you could persuade xorg to thinking you have 2 devices, and you can use the twin-view option if you're a nvidia user.
<zipper__> They are all equally worthless
<zipper__> :P
<wills> zipper__: Ughh...well, can't use twin-view cause I
<zipper__> or well, i'm kidding, it's possible to make it work, but it's not userfriendly at all
<wills> zipper__: I've got an ATI.  And still doesn't fix my resolution =/
<matt__> hey all
<zipper__> i must admit, i have a hard time understanding why it runs a different resolution that available in the xorg.conf
<zipper__> wills, however
<matt__> has anyone had problems with cups after the latest dapper updates?
<zipper__> wills, try pasting your /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere
<matt__> its was working fine up until the last set of updates.  Its an Epson CX4800 printer/scanner.
<wills> zipper__: http://www.its.caltech.edu/~willshao/Xorg.0.log
<byen> hey guys  Here is my question.. none of my usb drives mount unless i type sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd ... what can i do.. how should i proceed. ..Please suggest.. how can I have them mount automatically like they should...
<zipper__> wills, a warning though, i don't know for how long i'll be able to help you debug the problem, it's 4am here and i'm getting really tired
<intelikey> hah this is so useless....  why would installing linux-386 & nvidia-glx-legacy     depend on linux-image-2.6.15-23-386    that's stupid.   running 26-386 now....
<wills> zipper__: Thanks for helping me, though.  4am.  Damn
<wills> zipper__: It's 7 pm here
<zipper__> lol :)
<zipper__> wills, hmm... according to DPMS, your monitor doesnt support its native resolution
<actinic> wills, have u checked this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zipper__> wills, max is 1280x1024@75hz which was what you were able to select in system manager -> display right?
<wills> Yeah
<wills> zipper__: I'm seeing that line
<zipper__> wills, i think you need to dig out your manual for your screen, and manually define what hsync vrefresh values your screen has
<wills> zipper__: Ughhh...what's a manual?
<zipper__> it's line 471
<wills> zipper__: Actually, display only let's me use 86 Hz
<zipper__> wills, heh, i know... but seriously though, try scanning the manufactures website, they usually have manuals for download
<wills> zipper__: Strange, considering it's an LCD
<zipper__> strange indeed
<wills> zipper__: I really think that it picked up my CRT during install
<wills> zipper__: And based everything on that
<zipper__> even more strange why it insists on running 1280x1024... i think that might be connected to the other output in the card
<zipper__> probably
<wills> zipper__: I'm just going to reinstall
<zipper__> you could try that
<zipper__> without your crt plugged in ofcourse
<wills> zipper__: Kubuntu's got an amazingly fast install
<zipper__> but if it doesnt work, it is fix-able
<wills> zipper__: Alright, goodnight
<zipper__> thank you, and good luck
<zipper__> btw
<zipper__> nevermind
<zipper__> afk
<intelikey> so i have to run *-23-386 for nvidia drivers to work ?    cause there is not restricted 26-386  ???
<zipper__> intelikey, i think it's in the multiverse repositories
<zipper__> not sure
<intelikey> i have all repos enabled  unless you go to strange urls
<archangel_> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<archangel_> !compiler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bigbill52a> why would kdm not start xwindows...it just loops back to the log in screen?
<intelikey> apt-cache search restricted | grep -e '-26-'
<intelikey> bigbill52a auth file not owned bt you   would be one reason     set to some other desktop environment that is no longer installed  could be anothere
<archangel_> thanks, ubotu
<archangel_> u r my h3r0!
<grizzly> konqueror and krusader both don't show any files in ftp://ftphost.ripway.com/ . gftp shows the files. Whats up ?
<zipper__> intelikey, apparently i remembers wrong. I only have 23-386 as well
<bigbill52a> it worked and then i rebooted the computer and it didnt...desktop environment was not changed
<zipper__> remembers wrong? I should go to bed
<bigbill52a> i eventually had to reinstall...
<intelikey> at least you didn't sic the bot on me that time...
<bigbill52a> what is the auth file?  where is it located?
<ivan`> what's the launchy-like application launcher called?
<ivan`> where you do find-as-you-type to launch an app
<intelikey> bigbill52a in your home dir    ~.*auth*     you can safely remove both    err all
<grizzly> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<intelikey> bigbill52a assuming default home    /home/bill/.*auth*    or something like that
<zipper__> intelikey, cmon, drop it already. I got the impression you had a problem selecting the driver cus' you never read the guide, thats why i acted the way i did. Again, how was i supposed to know differently? It took you quite some time to tell what was really the problem. Not worth getting all that excited about really
<d3vil> Hi
<d3vil> Can someone tell me how to install Themes on Kubuntu?
<bigbill52a> i see other hidden files but nothing with .auth
<d3vil> Can anyone tell me how to install Themes on Kubuntu???~
<zipper__> d3vil, we heard you the first time
<d3vil> I am sorry.
<zipper__> d3vil, if someone is able and willing to help you, that person will do so. No need to ask your question several times in a row
<intelikey> zipper__ i did drop it.  hehhe  another thing you didn't know.  i ignored your ip when you crossthreded me  and then could lift the ignore... that's why i finally loged out and back in here so i could see what you were doing,   knew you were still talking cause others were addressing you  :>
<maltaethiron> hey guys, im trying to install google earth, and the wiki instructions say that when im in konsole, to "cd" into the directory that i saved the google earth bin file...how would i do that?
<zipper__> intelikey, then it's entirely your own fault you missed out on a bounch of links for lists/forums. I kept on talking to you, trying to help you.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: cd /path/to/directory
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: cd = Change Directory
<maltaethiron> thanks hawkwind
<zipper__> intelikey, you could've got your problem solved over an hour ago, but oh well, it all worked out anyway. No harm done
<Jucato> Hawkwind: are you the same guy from KubuntuForums.Net?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: There had best only be one of me :)
<Jucato> was intelikey able to find the correct driver?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: lol! :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: The world couldn't handle more than one of me :P
<d3vil> zipper_: can u help me?
<intelikey> zipper__ not entirely   i tried several times to remove the ignore   something about  @port  that was triping up my irc client....
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: you've truley made me smile since ive been cominig to this chat...so helpful
<maltaethiron> so heres to you.......*cheers*
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Thanks :)
<zipper__> intelikey, your fault you're not using a good irc client/don't know your irc client well enough
<intelikey> ha
<intelikey> ;/
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I think you replied to my post over at KFN about server install + kde-core?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yeppers
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'm having fun right now installing stuff.
<darkyoshi372> Hello, when I try to rip music using KAudioCreator and Lame, it tells me "malformed URL". What does that mean?
<intelikey> i've used this client for several years   that's the only time it has ever failed to lift a ban    and if it's not  @port  that it's bugging out on,  then something is wrong with this version.
<doppelganger_> stupid question, but where do i change the desktop icon font color? i've looked through all of the options but can't seem to find it. I've somehow (without hitting anything) changed them to black with a form of "for transparency" on them
<intelikey> s/ban/ignore/
<Jucato> server install + x-window-system-core + xterm + kde-core + irssi = only 483 packages installed
<Jucato> versus the 900+ installed by default with Kubuntu
<zipper__> intelikey, either way, if blame is to be put upon either of us, i dont think it's fair i am to take the blame for your irc clients malfunction
<crimsun> I'm surprised you choose xterm.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh kewl kewl.
<Jucato> crimsun: well, I thought I needed it for Konsole. I might remove it later :-D
<intelikey> never said you should
<Jucato> I don't have USplash installed yet, but so far, my system boot around 20 seconds? 10 seconds faster than the regular Kubuntu install
<zipper__> intelikey, doesnt matter, lets drop it, i'm too tired for this
<Jucato> KDE also loads less than 10 seconds, but then again, this is jut the barebones
<Jucato> s/jut/just
<doppelganger_> can someone help with desktop icon color changing real quick?
<zipper__> doppelganger_, try asking your question instead of asking to ask a question
<doppelganger_> i've already tried my man
<zipper__> ah
<zipper__> you did
<zipper__> missed it
<doppelganger_> ;)
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: kcontrol -> Appearance or Look & Feel
<doppelganger_> it just somehow changed...  i was just messing around with multiple desktops, and now somehow it's changed from white to black, with some sort of "for transparency" look like the fonts are on my taskbar
<intelikey> jucato have you tried blackbox ?
<foot> Bearcat: haelp haelp...
<Jucato> hmm... I somehow like the default KDE 3.5 themes/appearance than what Kubuntu has installed by default
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm trying not to change my desktop environment and window manager
<intelikey> k
<Jucato> somehow, the *box WM's didn't really appeal to me, when it comes to appearance...
<zipper__> Jucato, you installed the 'server' kubuntu, and then added x+kde+whatever yourself?
<intelikey> just going by the speed referances
<zipper__> i was wondering how it was possible to only get the very basics installed
<Jucato> zipper__: not Kubuntu Server, but the "server" install option using the Alternate Install CD
<Jucato> the Alternate install CD has several install options: normal, expert, server, server-expert
<doppelganger_> hawkwind- i guess i'm not seeing it bro
<zipper__> Jucato, isn't the server install option available on the live-cd?
<bigbill52a> kdeinit could not launch...why does that happen with konqueror...etc
<Jucato> zipper__: I don't think so. The Live CD installer basically just copies everything from the Live CD to the hard drive
<darkyoshi372> when I try to rip music using KAudioCreator and Lame, it tells me "malformed URL". What does that mean?
<dreadyburnz> got a lexmark z600 series printer isntalled on my network pc with xp installed etc, how do i install the drivers on this pc with unbuntu on it?
<zipper__> yeah i know
<zipper__> oh well, cant be bothered to burn out another cd, but it's nice to know i have the option, Thank you
<Jucato> zipper__: sure. It's quite an experience. It tested my apt-getting/aptituding/nanoing skills
<Jucato> and I'm glad I took that Ubuntu Classroom session and learned irssi
<intelikey> bigbill52a drop into a console { [alt] +[ctrl] +[f2]  }   login and type  kdesession -display :0   and read the error message
<intelikey> i think kdesession  maybe kde-session
<zipper__> i used to install debian from a very old version cd i had... i'm somewhat comfortable with those things, but it takes a lot of time to setup your whole system the way you wanted it, which is mainly why i'm trying out kubuntu
<intelikey> i don't have kde can't check
<zipper__> Jucato, ubuntu classroom?
<Jucato> zipper__: yeah. but I was quite bored with the Kubuntu defaults. I wanted to be able to tweak/customize/optimize things a bit w/o having to recompile everything, and w/o leaving the comfort of Kubuntu :-D
<Jucato> zipper__: yeah, a bi-weekly IRC class for Ubuntu
<Jucato> let me get the URL for that
<zipper__> never heard of ubuntu classroom
<Jucato> the first topic was Introduction to IRC, and they taught about irssi, the CLI IRC client, and Konversation
<intelikey> can't imagen
<Kuto> Jucato: bi-weekly class on this chan??
<Jucato> nah, not on this channel.
<Jucato> on #ubuntu-classroom
<zipper__> Jucato, well, if you're only installing the basics, with no kde/gnome, applications or nothing, there really isnt much difference between kubuntu, ubuntu and debian
<Kuto> aah
<Jucato> except that the packages are still customized for Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !class
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about class - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> with no kde or gnome  it's not ubuntu or kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<intelikey> that's why i run  ibunt
<Jucato> thanks Hawkwind :-D
<doppelganger_> hawkwind: when you get some time could find the exact place where the desktop icon font color settings are?
<Jucato> well, it still uses the Ubuntu base, so it's still basically ubuntu
<doppelganger_> i've looked all through that mammy
<zipper__> intelikey, well, technically speaking it still is the distro... everything that makes it different that the others are removed however
<soulrider> Jucato: you got ADSL right?
<Jucato> soulrider: yeah
<soulrider> ok
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: I don't use KDE, at all.  I use E17.  But it's in kcontrol
<soulrider> do you get disconnected by your ISP?
<soulrider> for an IP change
<intelikey> zipper__ not here it's not   :)
<doppelganger_> yeah, i've been looking everywhere..  can't find it for shit
<zipper__> intelikey, how come?
<doppelganger_> and i didn't change it to begin with, which is the kicker of it all
<Jucato> soulrider: hm... I'm not sure if it's for an IP change, but I sometimes get disconnected for a few seconds
<soulrider> ok
<intelikey> nothing recognizable about it.
<soulrider> dies it reconnect ?
<soulrider> i get disconnected every 12 hours but i dont know if it will reconnect
<intelikey> i've redone everything but dpkg
<Jucato> intelikey: except that you're still using the Ubuntu repositories, the packages configured and customized for Ubuntu
<intelikey> that's what i said
<zipper__> intelikey, true, but it's still the given distro. Doesnt have to be recognizable to be the distro
<Jucato> for example, I installed kde-core, not kubuntu-desktop, but KDM was still configured by default to use a Kubuntu KDM theme, which was not installed
<Jucato> even if you're not using the distro's default settings (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc), you are still using the distro's packages. they will always have <package version>-<debian version>ubuntu<ubuntu version> in their name
<bigbill52a> intelikey  command not found
<intelikey> i don't think you can still call it *buntu   first of all perl and python are not installed  no lsb*   secondly i wrote my own init system    it would be impossable for a novice to duplicate this system.
<intelikey> bigbill52a use tab completion
<Jucato> intelikey: it's still *buntu, if you consider that Ubuntu means both a GNOME-based distro and a "brand"/umbrella project
<bigbill52a> what is tab completion
<Jucato> just look at your packages, and you will see that they have "ubuntu" in their descriptions/names
<intelikey> bigbill52a you type  kde   and hit the tab key   maybe two times.
<intelikey> it liste the commands that start with kde
<Jucato> anyway, need to log out, to check if KDE 3.5.4 won't be buggy :0D
<bigbill52a> ok
<actinic> Kubuntu now has a distributed Folding team!
<actinic> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=51238
<intelikey> if what i'm running is still *buntu   then *buntu is still debian.
<actinic> join up
<actinic> and let's kick some ass
<bigbill52a> there is no kdesession
<intelikey> that maybe why it cant start.   you did look for kde-session  also didn't you.
<soulrider> does anyone know of any connection managers i can use to manage my pppoe connection in an easy way
<soulrider> without having to use pon adn poff
<bigbill52a> let me try that
<Ertain> Say, has anyone here used dvdstyler? Since when I encode a DVD, one of the videos just runs as normal, then suddenly stops, and resumes the video.  Any ideas?
<Ertain> Btw, I encoded the video to DVD compliant MPEG video.  The audio part uses AC3 encoding.
<bigbill52a> would i use synaptic to select kdesession?
<intelikey> to install it ?
<bigbill52a> yes
<intelikey> kde-core
<bigbill52a> ok
<intelikey> yes any package manager
<bigbill52a> i will check for kde-core
<intelikey> in synaptic i presume
<zipper__> why kde-core and not the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Jucato> cool! KDE 3.5.4 didn't have the bug I had in Kubuntu!! whooppeee!
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop = contains the packages and settings customized for Kubuntu
<intelikey> zipper__ as far as i know kdm stoped loading kde for him
<Jucato> kde-core: the base, and I mean barebones, KDE installation
<bigbill52a> i have kubuntu-desktop installed...i
<zipper__> i see
<soulrider> cani run a gnome app in kde?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Of course
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Apps are *not* wm/de dependant
<foot> question for all,  cp HcwMakoA.ROM /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/v4l-cx25840.fw  is telling linux to create a file in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/v4l-cx25840.fx ,  or what?
<soulrider> ok, thanks Hawkwind
<bigbill52a> i switched over to nautilus in kde..since i couldnt get konqueror to load text files while in kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> Hawkwind: they are toolkit dependent, though :-D
<Hawkwind> foot: Yes, that is correct
<bigbill52a> it worked fine in user mode but not in sudo mode
<Jucato> hmm... what to do next... what to do next...
<intelikey> bigbill52a yep  that's what i said the first time.   you don't own  an  auth file.
<intelikey>  sudo rm .*auth*
<bigbill52a> how do i get an auth file?
<intelikey>    .ICEauthority     most likely
<intelikey>  sudo rm .*auth*
<foot> Hawkwind: ok, so if is says 'nosuch file or directory' it is talking about the first part. yes?
<intelikey> in the console and then try to login kde
<sfkhooper> How can I make contact with someone from this channel who is offline at the moment? Is there any way to look up a user and leave a message?
<intelikey> msg memoserv help
<intelikey> /msg memoserv help
* maltaethiron raises hand   "Hey, I'm havng a problem installing Google Earth"
<intelikey> maltaethiron help us help you.
<maltaethiron> ok intelikey
<maltaethiron> well
<bigbill52a> i must be dense ...i looked in my /home/billy dir and could not find .auth file...is that where it should be or would it be in the root dir?
<maltaethiron> the wiki says to cd to the directory which you saved the bin file to, which i did
<maltaethiron> then it says to type the following line into command line:
<intelikey> bigbill52a that's where    any file starting with  . is hiden.   just do like i said.
<maltaethiron> # chmod +x  GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<sfkhooper>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY croy56don
<maltaethiron> which i do, although it doesnt look as if anything actually happens, but i dont get an error or anything
<maltaethiron> THEN
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: That's correct.  It won't show anything.  It does what it needs
<intelikey> maltaethiron you don't really use  #   do you ?
<zipper__> sfkhooper, awww, you should probably change your pass :P
<maltaethiron> ...
<bigbill52a> i had my show hidden files turned on....
* maltaethiron is a big linux noob
<maltaethiron> so you dont type that?
<Hawkwind> No
<maltaethiron> wow..
<maltaethiron> hah
<zipper__> maltaethiron, you just type 'chmod +x file.bin'
<maltaethiron> thanks...ill see if it works now
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: # represents a users bash prompt.  A $ represents roots bash prompt
<intelikey> # = this line is a comment ignore it.
<maltaethiron> mmm
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Not in that case
<maltaethiron> man, i just might have killed myself if i didnt have you guys
<intelikey> on the cli  yes it does
<intelikey> if you type # any thing it's simply ignored
<Hawkwind> intelikey: The # is referring to it being done as user.  Read the wiki you'll understand
<Hawkwind> intelikey: If he needed to be root, then it would have a $ instead
<maltaethiron> theres a $ at the end of the line in konsole..should it be a #?
<intelikey> i could care less about symbolism in a wiki   no the command line  that's a comment mark.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: You need to be normal user
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Wrong
<Kuto> hi there, i have a fresh installed of kubuntu in my box, how do i load the kde? should i apt-get the necessary tools? i need also mysql and apache installed.
<intelikey> end of argument.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Look at your bash prompt
<Hawkwind> Been that way for years and years
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~] 
<intelikey> that one ^
<intelikey> tty24 [root#~] 
<intelikey> that one ^
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: i need to be a normal user?  am i in some wrong mode or something?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: The context in this case means he needs to be root, not user
<intelikey> ??
<tk> actinic: joined it ;)
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: You can be either, depending on how you want it installed
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: I recommend installing it as normal user
<maltaethiron> and what am i?
<intelikey> the fact that he typed   # blah   means it was a comment to bash  now drop it.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: I had it backwards, # is root, $ is normal user
<maltaethiron> oh ok
<maltaethiron> ty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. someone want to check    http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/index.jsp and see if they can get some of the videos to play?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Right. But you're still wrong as to the context the wiki states # and $ and you are misleading him
<Dr_Willis> been twiddling with the firefox plugins - but cant seem to get any to work. :(
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Requires flash 8 or better
<intelikey> Hawkwind that's a damnd lie.
<intelikey> i never mentioned the wiki   you did.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Read the wiki d00d
<Dr_Willis> Its got a indow media player button/logo however it looks like
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I know you didn't, that's the problem
<maltaethiron> man, you guys will go at it for hours, wont you
<sfkhooper> zipper__: yeah :( I was told this:  [Notice]  -MemoServ- Type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<intelikey> prolly not.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: On the wiki it has # command to-do-here  That # is signifying the command is performed as root user
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I doubt your wrote your own init scripts if you don't know the difference in # $ when it comes to a bash prompt.  You crack me up
<zipper__> sfkhooper, i always types in passwords and stuff like that in the status window. That way, i dont risk pasting my pass to a public channel
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: You get it working now ?
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: kindof...it's installed and running...BUT the image is all way up high in the window..and like the first four fifths of it is cut off
<maltaethiron> i see the bottom fifth, but its all the way at the top of the window
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Huh ?  Can you take a screenshot
<maltaethiron> and theres black underneath it
<maltaethiron> ok hold on
<intelikey> Hawkwind it must really hurt being that smart.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Ahhh, I've heard of others with that issue too
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I just know how to read and I know when something is referring to # as root prompt, or $ as user prompt.  It's not hard to figure out for the rest of us, just you
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Sorry *you* can't help someone with proper information.  Instead you want to brag about writing your own init scripts and naming your distro ibunt.  What a joke
<intelikey> i always heard the fool was the twin of the wise,  sorry i mistook you for your brother.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Please remind me to *never* use anything you code, write, or build.  That's a damn scary thought
<zipper__> intelikey, we all know your point about '#' being a comment mark, and we've accepted that. Now please accept the that in this case, the wiki symbolism actually was a big part of solving his problem
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Welcome to ignore.  I won't let you give me wrong advice like you're doing to others here
<zipper__> -the
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: how do i get the screen shot to you
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Upload it to a website, or there is free hosting out there.  You can even use pastebin for screenshots IIRC
<intelikey> zipper__ i never had any problem with that to start with.
<maltaethiron> ok, hold on...(photobucket ftw!!)
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Then why are you arguing and giving out false info ?
<zipper__> intelikey, then i dont understand what you guys are arguing about. I'm going to sleep
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: That's it, photobucket
<intelikey> zipper__ please notice whom is arguing.
<foot> is anyone out there using a remote with thier pvr?
<Hawkwind> Ummm, it takes 2 to argue.  No way around that
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  unless you are my wife.. :P
<intelikey> see what i mean
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: LOL.  You have one of those too :P
<Hawkwind> intelikey: The point is man, you are giving users incorrect information.  That is going to hurt someone if you continue by giving out the wrong info.  You tell them to do something that isn't right and then you'll be responsible for the fact that it's broken
<Kuto> hi there, i have a fresh installed of kubuntu in my box, how do i load the kde? should i apt-get the necessary tools? i need also mysql and apache installed. anyone?
<intelikey> quote my bad information please.
<zipper__> intelikey, you're keeping the fire at him, by being so stubborn about your remark was correct when in fact, Hawkwind was the one who was on the right track. Either case, both of your answers would've helped the guy, and now you're both just beeing too theoretical and geeky about it. Yes, # is a comment mark. Yes, the wiki uses $ and # to refer to different users, now lets drop it alright?
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/maltaethiron/googleearthwierd.png
<Hawkwind> But anyways, I'm done.  I'll let you screw someone and then I'll let you explain to them how to fix it
<zipper__> both of you, really
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Yeah, I think that has something to do with flash.  I'm not sure
<maltaethiron> f*ckin' flash!
<maltaethiron> grahh
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Or maybe it's java
<intelikey> zipper__ that's what i said way up there %
<intelikey> ^
<zipper__> maltaethiron, you could use easyUbuntu to install flash
<Hawkwind> I think Google Earth needs java, not flash.  I can't remember which
<Bearcat> foot: you beeped me?
<maltaethiron> im pretty sure its java actually
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Yeah I think so too
<foot> Bearcat: yup
<Bearcat> foot: what's up?
<foot> Bearcat: snaghttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20518
<maltaethiron> offtopic: if anyone wants to see my pretty biology disection rat (named John Love): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/maltaethiron/pwnedsidefinal.jpg
<zipper__> intelikey, haven't bothered to read your whole discussion, so i couldn't tell. I do however think Hawkwind makes a good point about spreading bad help (and no, i'm not taking a stand whether or not you did so). No help is better than bad help to be honest
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20518
<D3V1L> can someone tell me the simple steps to installing themes in kubuntu please????
<foot> intelikey: I agree
<intelikey> zipper__ i ask one more time  where is the bad help ?   please quote it for me.
<Hawkwind> D3V1L: They come with a README on the kde-look.org site
<maltaethiron> thats a sweet site btw
<zipper__> intelikey, as i just said, i refuse to take a stand in this matter
<maltaethiron> i caught it on digg
<D3V1L> Hawkwind: Thanks Buddy.
<Hawkwind> D3V1L: Basically you download it, and then in kcontrol you go to Themes and you can install it with the Install New Theme button
<Bearcat> foot: one moment
<intelikey> foot can you quote it for me ?
<Bearcat> folks, is hotplug used in ubuntu or has it moved up to coldplug?
<Dr_Willis> lukewarmplug
<Dr_Willis> :P
<tk> there was no bad help given, just hawkwind acting as if intelikey was wrong when they were both talking about 2 different aspects of #
<Dr_Willis> # - means its a comment. :P
<Hawkwind> tk: I happened to be talking about the one that maltaethiron needed to know about, the one the wiki was referring to
* Dr_Willis ducks
<zblach> can anyone help me install wammu?
<zipper__> Dr_Willis, it could also refer to a root shell
<Hawkwind> tk: Why intelikey went off on a different subject is beyond me.  But he was confusing the user in need of help, regardless
<zipper__> Dr_Willis, as it does in the wiki
<maltaethiron> lol @ dr_willis
<tk> Hawkwind: misunderstandings happen, that doesnt mean you should attempt to make people believe that intelikey is gonna crash their computer or worse, destroy it
<Parkotron> Ah, Linux. Where else could such a prolonged argument be based on a single character?
<tk> Parkotron: javascript and the use of $ as a function ;)
<Hawkwind> LOL tk
<intelikey> Dr_Willis then you think i would mislead by pointing that out after asking     "did you type   #   ?"
<Bearcat> foot: mkdir /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<maltaethiron> so hawkwind: should i check my java plugins or what?
<foot> intelikey: I dont know enough to follow much. though I have learned a bit in the few moments that I perused the konversation. I have been spending the last week (the first week of my linux use) trying to install a pvr card, and have gone thru 3 sites with bad info, fixing and learning at the same time. I dont know if you gave bad advise, but I know that trying as a newbe to figure out what is and is not good advise sucks ass. sorry if you
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Probably so yes.
<maltaethiron> aight
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i really want to know,  cause Hawkwind made a mountain out of it.
<tk> for what its worth, intelikey has been quite helpful and correct in his assesments and fixes of everything he's helped me with over the past week, and I havent seen a complaint about him in that time either
<foot> Bearcat: cannot, no such file or dir
* Hawkwind Shakes his head and walks away from the stubborness
<maltaethiron> intelikey, you guys both helped me out..but youre the one that keeps carrying on
<maltaethiron> its behind us
<maltaethiron> its fine really, i dont think any less of you
<tk> its not you, its me... really! (famous last words of... so many)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many a wiki/site that i cut/paste commands from. that have extra # in the front that i have to then remove
<tk> sorry, I couldnt resist that one
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: I have heard of users that had java installed properly and still had that black screen error.  Not sure what causes it and what the fix is to be honest
<zipper__> tk, he does usually gives great help, i agree. I think the main problem here is his attitude, mainly his stubborness
<Parkotron> Has anyone here ever turned a (K)Ubuntu box into a router?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: This problem has occured on other distros as well with no known fix AFAIK
<intelikey> Dr_Willis msg me your answer if you like.    i really want your take on it.
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: It's really an odd problem, because obviously java is there, i can move that little sliver of earth
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: its just cut off...really odd
<tk> zipper__: it was a misunderstanding on both their parts that, it happens... but dont go saying the other person is gonna ruin peopls computers because of the misunderstanding
<Kuto> can the kde desktop be installed using Kubuntu 6.06.1 cd? or should it be installed by apt-get?
<maltaethiron> i love how other people are discussing it now
<zipper__> Dr_Willis, yes? i think we've got settled on that a while ago. # can be a comment mark
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  heh from the gentoo and other sites ive seen. it would best if the # and prompts were some how outside the frame showing the actual commands to make cut/pasteing to the console easier. Is my take on it.
<Dr_Willis> Other then that.. :P  i wasent paying attention
<maltaethiron> heheh
<tk> kuto: kubuntu uses the K desktop environment if thats what you are asking....
<Hawkwind> Kuto: If it's Kubuntu, then it has KDE unless I'm misunderstanding your question
<intelikey> Dr_Willis k
<intelikey> thanks for replying.
<zipper__> tk, i dont know intelikeys linux experience well enough to be the judge of that. But perhaps Hawkwind has been around him for a longer period of time than any of us
<intelikey> polatitions anyway.      hehhe
<Hawkwind> intelikey: If it makes you feel better, I'll be a man and step up and apologize for jumping on you.  I do apologize.  Now can we move on
* Dr_Willis is selling tickets! you cant stop!
* tk laughs
<shell75> hey all how do i get xchat 2.6.6 for kubuntu?
* maltaethiron buys tix and popcorn
* Hawkwind Steals the tickets and throws them in the trash with the popcorn
<intelikey> Hawkwind what do you mean move on ?
<Hawkwind> shell75: I have it on http://SeerOfSouls.com/
* maltaethiron cries at the lost popcorn
<excitatory> shell75: you don't like konversation?
<Hawkwind> shell75: I have a Ubuntu repo where I package Xchat.  Plus SoS is also listed on the http://xchat.org/download page :)
<Hawkwind> intelikey: In other words, I apologize so let's drop it and help the users in need of help and forget about the damn arguement
<intelikey> Hawkwind what argument ?
* maltaethiron does the w00t dance at the ended argument
<zipper__> intelikey, stop being a prick and accept his apology so we can get on with it. You know what he's talking about.
<tk> its a shame I have to go back to work now....
<tk> enjoy everyone :)
<Hawkwind> zipper__: No need.  He's on ignore now.  Won't do any good
<maltaethiron> bye tk
* tk is away, nose to the grindstone again... yay [l/ off] [p/off] 
<Hawkwind> tk: We'll keep the logs for ya :P
<intelikey> zipper__ get on with it.
<tk> cya maltaethiron, and I log everything Hawkwind ;)
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: hahaha
<tk> even though it says logging is off... :P
<Hawkwind> Hah
<intelikey> zipper__ do you answer when you see your nick highlighted ?
<maltaethiron> hey, whos the operator of this channel?
<intelikey> that's all i'm gona say about that :)
<zipper__> intelikey, if there's something to answer, yes, mostly
<shell75> hawkwind says its rpm file?
<shell75> do i click the ubuntu one thats the rpm
<Hawkwind> shell75: No.  Click on the Dep Packages tab at the top of the site
<foot> Bearcat: I have searched around and cannot find the file hotplug/firmware/v4l-cx25840.fw
<Hawkwind> shell75: You can then add the site as a source to your sources.list and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<Parkotron> I've got some FLAC files that Xine refuses to play, but flac123 handles without complaint? Xine is properly set up to play FLACs; it's just these few that it won't play. Anyone have any ideas?
<shell75> this site here? http://xchat.org/download
* maltaethiron cries at lack of fully functioning java/flash
<darkwolf> speaking of xchat - i have just installed kubuntu and can
<foot> can someone give me 20 minutes of their time? this involves setting up a wintv-pvr 150. i am doing fairly well but...
<darkwolf> *can't seem to run the command ./configure make
<Bearcat> what's going on foot?
<darkwolf> it has an error: "error: /bin/sh ./config.sub make failed"
<foot> Bearcat: did you not look at the pastebin?
<Bearcat> gaze what libpreludedb
<Bearcat> foot: i did. Did the command not work?
<intelikey> darkwolf configure make ?     tried venella  ./configure
<intelikey> ?
<foot> Bearcat: no it did not. mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/':No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> shell75: http://SeerOfSouls.com/
<Hawkwind> shell75: Go there, then click on the Deb Packages tab.  That is my site
<darkwolf> could not run GLIBtest program
<Bearcat> foot: try mkdir /usr/lib/hotplug
<Hawkwind> shell75: You can then add SoS as a source to your sources.list and then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<intelikey> darkwolf mmm and you do have build-essential installed correct ?
<foot> Bearcat: ok
<darkwolf> so how do i re-install my glib?
<darkwolf> pass
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jd_> hey it's my first time on chat how does this work
<grizzly> konqueror and krusader both don't show any files when I log into ftp://ftphost.ripway.com/ . gftp shows the files. Whats up ?
<Bearcat> jd_: just like that :)
<foot> now the first command worked Bearcat
<jd_> is this just about kubuntu
<Bearcat> foot: excellent. now try the original command again.
<foot> Bearcat: I just did ;}
<Bearcat> foot: (i forgot to add a switch to create parent directories)
<grizzly> kbear doesn't works either btw
<soulrider_> does anyone know foa  goof gui program i can use to manage all my networkc onnections, including pppoe ?
<Bearcat> foot: so now you have a /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ directory?
<foot> Bearcat: so mkdir creates the directory and cp copies. right?
<foot> Bearcat: yup
<Parkotron> soulrider: What do you mean by manage?
<Dr_Willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<foot> Bearcat: YEEESSSS!
<intelikey> grizzly i don't know an app but i know how you can search for one.   apt-cache search network manager
<Bearcat> foot: O.O
* Bearcat hides under the couch
<frank_> my ktorrent seem like to be crash
<Dr_Willis> frank_,  oh? its beenrunning for over a week here.
<frank_> what's the way can i solution that?
<Parkotron> frank_: Mine doesn't crash, but it's been using 99.9% CPU usage for over twelve hours.
<Dr_Willis> Parkotron,  heh - thats scary
<frank_> no
<shell75> how do i find super user?
<Dr_Willis> how many downloads?
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Parkotron> frank_: What version are you using?
<intelikey> oh grizzly sorry that was @ soulrider_   my bad.
<frank_> nothing i can do ! when i openning the Ktorrent the x windows told Ktorrent has been crash
<Parkotron> Dr_Willis: Only a couple downloads. I'm not sure what's going on. Everything is still very responsive, so it hasn't been an issue.
<Parkotron> The only think it slows down is my OpenGL screensaver.
<intelikey> shell75 in cli mode use "sudo"    for gui apps try "kdesu"
<foot> Bearcat:  good things. I am progressing fabulisly. but I havent figured out how to register my username here so I cant do the private chat thing yet
<shell75> whats cli
<intelikey> foot /msg /nickserv help
<shell75> im looking to edit packages and list
<shell75> im use to using super user to do things
<foot> intelikey: from a terminal?
<shell75> point/click thing
<Hawkwind> foot: No, here in IRC
<Parkotron> shell75: Command Line Interface
<Hawkwind> foot: /msg nickserv help
<intelikey> shell75 cli == command line interface      gui == graphic user interface
<Hawkwind> !register > foot
<intelikey> foot in here
<foot> !register
<frank_> does someone konw about that problem
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<intelikey> and yeah i typod  the second / doesn't belong as Hawkwind pointed out.
<shell75> trying to sudo in term but refuses to accept my pw
<foot>  /msg nickserv !register > foot
<Hawkwind> foot: /msg nickserv help
<Hawkwind> foot: Just like that
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<foot> Hawkwind: I did, but tried to jump ahead.
<intelikey> /msg nickserv regester <passwd>
<shell75> the instructions on that site sucks tells ya what to do BUT doesnt explain how
<intelikey> /msg chanserv help
<shell75> i cant find sli or what ever ither
<shell75> term in on desktop
<shell75> not sure what to type in there to do waht i wanna do
<intelikey> shell75 what do you want to do,  maybe i can show you what ot type
<intelikey> ?
<shell75> edit packes list
<shell75> http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html to this
<intelikey> sources.list ?
<shell75> ya
<intelikey> k
<Hawkwind> shell75: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<shell75> in term?
<Hawkwind> shell75: Type that, then add the line you want to the bottom of that file.  Then click save
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> shell75: Yes, in a term
<intelikey> yes in term
<shell75> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Hawkwind> I even put in the top box there that you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list as root/sudo
<Hawkwind> shell75: Ignore it.  I've got a how-to on fixing that as well
<intelikey> and kwrite or kate or any text editor you like.  even open office if you like  or nano...
<Hawkwind> shell75: Read this post on my forums when you get done dealing with Xchat:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<shell75> not working
* Bearcat wonders what foot is doing
<shell75> driving me nuts
<darkwolf> this is just trying everything it can to get under my skin
<intelikey> what error now darkwolf ?
<shell75> heck with it im gonna try a different os
<darkwolf> i downloaded a .deb file and tried to let it do it's thing but kubuntu decided to hate me instead
<Bearcat> O.o
<darkwolf> dependancy problems preventconfig of xchat-common
<intelikey> darkwolf what .deb ?   is it a ubuntu package ?
<fut> Bearcat: sorry
<darkwolf> yeah
<darkwolf> xchat-common_2.6.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<vale> Nickserv juan
<intelikey> so now do a sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> that should finish the install/config by pulling in the deps
<vale> hi, somo body help me with wireless Ralink?
<Bearcat> what'cha doing foot?
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20520 take a look there are some errors towerds the bottom
<vale> some speak spanish?
<vale> alguien habla espaol?
<Bearcat> foot: loading
<Hawkwind> vale: Try in #Kubuntu-ES
<foot> Bearcat: checking permissions
<vale> thanks Hawkwind
<maltaethiron> attention anyone who wants a rediculously cheap harddrive: http://digg.com/tech_deals/Holy_200_GB_HDD_for_58_Cents
<vale> bye
<Bearcat> foot: well, that's looking hopefull
<maltaethiron> i freaked out when i saw this
<intelikey> darkwolf it working for ya ?
<darkwolf> no
<darkwolf> it is not going anywhere
<darkwolf> it just keeps dropping connection
<foot> Bearcat: It looks like the permissions are read only, do the need to be able to modify? I shouldnt think so but...
<intelikey> oooh yuvh      wireless ?
<actinic> Dr_Willis, u there?
<darkwolf> nah
<darkwolf> wired
<Dr_Willis> Hmm?
<actinic> Dr_Willis, yesterday u mentioned 'hidden grub menu' default to be very very stupid
<intelikey> hmmm what nls are your repos ?   or generic ?
<actinic> how do u remove
<Dr_Willis> actinic,  uncomment/deltet it in the grub  menu.lst
<darkwolf> nls?
<intelikey> national mirror
<darkwolf> all i'm getting is just 104 errors
<actinic> ok, i'm searching for menu.lst
<Bearcat> foot: i know we can get idtv workig, but i do not' know a whole lot about it specificly
<darkwolf> nzarchive
<fatejudger> how can I change the background in Konqueror for the file manager mode?
<darkwolf> Err http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libglib1.2 1.2.10-10.1build1
<darkwolf>   Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<darkwolf> Get:2 http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libcupsys2 1.2.2-0ubuntu0                                                                                                   .6.06 [121kB] 
<darkwolf> Err http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libcupsys2 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6                                                                                                   .06
<darkwolf>   Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<foot> ok, anyone else here familiar with ivtv?
<intelikey> darkwolf hmmm might try au or other locally close
<damian_> i have a question
<Admiral_Chicago> damian_, ask
<darkwolf> sorry
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: was it you that mentioned easyUbuntu earlier?
<intelikey> in the sources.list
<darkwolf> sorry
<darkwolf> mean to paste: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main
<damian_> I added a binary I want to be started at statup in /etc/init.d ...how do I get it to startup at startup?
<seth> anyone have any idea regarding this situation: I installed Vista (which overwrote grub), then subsequently removed Vista, switched from bootmgr back to ntldr, and now I'm unable to reinstall grub (it corrupts the bootloader every time and nothing will boot until I run an XP fixmbr)
<Admiral_Chicago> damian_, /home/user/.kde/Autostart?
<damian_> Admiral_Chicago: it's a service that runs in the background
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  depends on what it is.
<intelikey> darkwolf dapper/main ???    not dapper main ???
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  could put it in /etc/rc.local
<darkwolf> no
<damian_> Dr_Willis: I'll try that
<maltaethiron> did hawkwind leave?
<darkwolf> i literally copied and pasted from Konsole
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<damian_> Dr_Willis: do I have to do anything after putting it there?
<Bearcat> foot: i don't think so
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  its a script that gets ran on each reboot. be sure your commands  spawn to the background.
<foot> Bearcat: so I changed the user and group.
<intelikey> if that will work with the / in it it's new to me.   i won't say it wont cause i'm kinda new to apt    but try it without it
<Bearcat> foot: can you print me out the "ls -l " of the hotplug directory?
<Search4Lancer> ^^$#&^&*^*&( Firefox closing itself out of nowhere......
<foot> why does kubuntu have root root as the default user and grupe when in kubuntu there is not really a user called root?
<Jucato> !seen draik
<ubotu> I last saw draik (n=draik@cpe-67-49-7-244.socal.res.rr.com) 9h 16m 59s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Bearcat> foot: there is
<foot> I know that there is root, yet it does cause som difficulty
<intelikey> foot there is always a user called root in linux.
<Bearcat> foot: that is to say, there is a user called root, but you don't have direct access to it
<maltaethiron> so why would there be a user that i didnt create that i dont have direct access to?
<Dr_Willis> direct logging in as root is disabled.
<intelikey> foot kubuntu has root as the default user ???    where ?   please explain ?
<Search4Lancer> goddamnit it did it again, right in the middle of something!
<Bearcat> intelikey: nowhere
<Dr_Willis> you make a initial user - that user then has the 'sudo' powers.
<Bearcat> if i used kubuntu it would drive me *nuts*
<intelikey> Bearcat he's getting information some place...
<Bearcat> intelikey: hmm?
<maltaethiron> bearcat: why is there a user that we dont have direct access to?
<Dr_Willis> maltaethiron,  which user are you refering to?
<maltaethiron> refering to root
<Bearcat> maltaethiron: kubuntu is kinda a beginners distro. It's designed to keep you out of trouble
<Dr_Willis> root is "SPECIAL"  :P
<Bearcat> maltaethiron: root can do ANYTHNG
<maltaethiron> so root = god?
<maltaethiron> lol jk
<Dr_Willis> you cant direct login to him.. ie: no gdm/kdm login, or console direct login.
<foot> intelikey:  I am still trying to install ivtv for the wintv-pvr 150. making progress, but I have to go into the files and change permissions so that my main login can have access to be able to read the firmware. it is just another  thing to do. I am getting used to linux so these things are becomming less of a pain. but still a hassle
<Bearcat> maltaethiron: for instance if you log in as root and type "rm -r /*" you entire hardrive will be erased.
<Dr_Willis> Linux FUNdamentals.
<Dr_Willis> and perhaps all the hard drives. :P
<maltaethiron> oh...that would be very bad
<Bearcat> foot: i don't think that is the issue
<Dr_Willis> time to read some Linux guides. :)
<Bearcat> foot: leave them as root
<intelikey> foot ah i stand under you now.
<maltaethiron> heh, my uncle gave me some huge linux bible when he introduced me to ubuntu
<Bearcat> foot: everything there is happenign in a runlevel that only root should have access to
<foot> intelikey: dont look up
<shocktrooper1> how to determine my isp?
<Bearcat> shocktrooper1: your service provider?
<foot> Bearcat: ok I will switch them back. but the files that it says it cant read are right there where it says it is looking for them!
<shocktrooper1> isp address
<maltaethiron> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Bearcat> it says it can't open them
<shocktrooper1> I'm adding php and mysql in apache to make a site.  I need to find my isp address for some functions
<Bearcat> foot: it says it can't open them, not that it cant find them..
<Bearcat> can you paste that ls -l for me?
<intelikey> your question might be restated as "why does linux install new filew with owner root"   the answer is that is default behaviour for the simple reason, anything that is owned by root is secure on the system.  the permissions are then set to something like 755 for executables  and  644  for docs and libs   that way users can read/execute but not alter them.
<foot> Bearcat: right. why cant it open them? I will get it a knife if it wants one ;P
<Bearcat> i donno. can you show me that ls -l ?
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20522
* Bearcat looks at it
<foot> Bearcat: so from what I  read it all stems from not being able to load the irmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<intelikey> foot the veriable that affects the exact permissions is the "umask" in /etc/profile or other configuration files    umask is read as   7-#  seven minus number  a umask of 022 will set a permission of 755 on executables   a umaks of 027 would set them 750     these numbers may seem strange to you  the first is owner perm   second is group perm  and then other perm (world)    7=wre  binary  1+1+1  6=wr-  or 1+1+0    and so fo
<intelikey> that's conclusion to the former post ^
<intelikey> errr transpose rw ^
<intelikey> read write execute
<foot> intelikey: ok the binary is over my head at the moment, but thank you. I think that will take a few more months for me to really get.
<intelikey> ok.
<rpug> heh. i'm attempting to make kubuntu run on a usb external hd. any tips?
<intelikey> there 10 kinds of peopel in the world.  those that understand binarry and those that dont.
<intelikey> :)
<rpug> quoting thinkgeek shirts doesn't make you cool :p
<Bearcat> foot: ok.
<intelikey> never seen a thinking shirt rpug
<foot> Bearcat: ok what?
<Bearcat> foot: the grey box that says "The Hauppauge cards require firmware files, as the firmware is not stored in the ROMs on the card..."  Did you do all the commands in that box? One of them loads the file you need
<foot> intelikey: rpug lol
<intelikey> but that saying has been around over thirty years that i know of... probably much longer   doesn't surprise me that it made a tee shirt
<foot> Bearcat: yes
<Bearcat> foot: ahh. one moment
<Bearcat> foot: i see something here
<intelikey> foot Bearcat is probably on to the answer there, the error you posted mentioned error trying to load firmware did it not ?
<foot> intelikey: yes
<Bearcat> intelikey: yeah the instructions are talking about v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw and dmesg is looking for v4l-cx25840.fw
<foot> intelikey: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<Bearcat> so we have a version problem here
<intelikey> yep
<Bearcat> let me see if i can find the right file
<foot> Bearcat: intelikey but wait theres more
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> foot any errors after the failed firmware could be caused by the failed firmware..... so unless it is another firmware error  it's prolly not relevent atm.
<Bearcat> intelikey: he's missing files here
<Bearcat> foot: there needs to be files in that dir that look like v4l-cx25840.fw
<foot> intelikey: yes. I got that already. thanks. it is looking at the same file that is in there. I am looking at it now.
<foot> Bearcat: yes there is one
<Bearcat> foot: i don't see it in what you posted
<intelikey> <foot> intelikey: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw <--- ?
<foot> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20524
<cybereden> hi
<DFM> hi
<intelikey> yeah i'd say that you need another file.   ivtv0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<cybereden> i installed dapper recently, install w32codecs from adept, followed wiki, now cannot play wmv files, says it's encrypted or something or does not play normally. please help. tnx.
<Bearcat> foot: oh! no.
<Bearcat> foot: i need "ls -l /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware"
<Bearcat> foot: sorry, i didn't ven see that it was the wrong dir
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20525  I just typed it in
<foot> Bearcat:  I am still not to fast at the changing directories.
<Bearcat> foot: no problem
<intelikey> hmmmm  :S
<Bearcat> foot: was that an ls -l ? There shoud be permissions, ownerships and sizes listed
<foot> Bearcat: nope I typed it in from the visual interface hang on
<jorge___> hi, i was wondering, is there a way i can share a /dev/ within my lan?
<cybereden> please help on kaffeine
<Bearcat> foot: thank you
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20527
<intelikey> jorge___ nmap ?
<Parkotron> cybereden: w32codecs doesn't support the latest version of wmv.
<todd> ...damn, that was the easiest I've ever gotten into an irc room lol.
<todd> .. eh, hi everyone.
<todd> if anyone is even alive...
<jorge___> nmap ?
<jorge___> i want to share /dev/video
<DFM> hi
<intelikey> welcome to the channel todd
<todd> Thanks
<cybereden> Parkotron: thanks. what should i do then?
<todd> I just wanted to know something real quick...
<intelikey> jorge___ oh  hehhe i mis read you.  i read search  not share   my bad.
<todd> Is a Windows install required in order to get WINE working?
<jorge___> :)
<insanekane> todd: no
<DFM> no
<todd> Does it have to read files from the windows partition, or does it have libraries built in..?
<darkwolf> how can i install my dev tools
<Parkotron> cybereden: If you can't get the file is some other format, you'll have to use a Windows machine.
<insanekane> todd: it has libs built in
<Bearcat> foot: oh! i think i see it
<darkwolf> they are screwed i think
<darkwolf> i.e. glib
<todd> Oh ok. So, I installed WINE through Automatix (this is fresh install of Kubuntu).
<todd> Haven't configured it yet.
<todd> ... gonna try that out now actually . Last time I did it on my other machine I think I made half the internet explode.Heh that would be great on video ...
<intelikey> todd built in but some dlls you may have to dl to get some things to work  and some thing just plain wont work piriod.
<todd> Yea i understand its hit or moss.
<Parkotron> cybereden: Or maybe you could mess around VMWare or wine or something else along those lines, but that seems excessive just to watch a video file.
<todd> ...err, miss even,
<DFM> I just added repos and downloaded through apt
<Bearcat> foot: fair warning, i'm going to bed in an hour. I have a very early morning
<cybereden> Parkotron: thanks. i'll look for a converter. good idea.
<plugs> since i started using my ipod with kubuntu, it can only see 256 songs.
<cybereden> Parkotron: as much as possible, i do want to stick with my linux
<todd> So where would I get these DLLs if I needed them? Like, if I tried to run a Windows progra in WINE...and the it wouldn't work, would it tell me what DLL I need? Then I can just... google for that file and download it..? I assume that's how it would work, but I haven't messed with Linux in a while.
<foot> Bearcat: fair nuff. youve givin me many hourse on this so far, and I am eminintly thankfull.
<toxicfume> Hi all
<Parkotron> cybereden: Can't blame you there.
<Bearcat> foot: no problem. What are fiends for?
<todd> This keyboard SUCKS. The n key is sticking, heh.
<cybereden> question: i cannot make my MA-620 IR to work. please help.
<intelikey> todd yeah
<foot> intelikey:  have you been following this very far?
<intelikey> foot no.
<todd> ...lol.
<toxicfume> I have a perfectly working installation of Kubuntu, but now I want to move this installation from this partition to a different, bigger partition, how can i do that? And how can i make sure the bootmanager doesn't mess up? Please help, thanks!
<vale> i need help with rt2400
<jorge___> intelikey, do you know where can i find some information about this topic?
<intelikey> foot and like Bearcat i also will be leaving shortly.
<Bearcat> intelikey: we're trying to install ivtv, which i understand is a challenge for anyone
<foot> intelikey: ok thanks for what youve done
<todd> What I really want to know, is if there is a backup program similar to System Restore in Windows XP... (cough) but the point is, I want a program that can back the system if I decide to mess with XGL...or...system stuff and break my install. Would have to have to reistall everytime.
<intelikey> jorge___ abut wine ?
<intelikey> about wine ?
<Bearcat> ok foot, let me study this for a minute or two
<jorge___> no, i need to share /dev/video0 within my lan, so i can use it from any pc
<intelikey> jorge___ or sharing on lan  what topic ?
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> ah....   thinking.
<intelikey> actually no...
<jorge___> lol
<jorge___> ok, thanks intelikey, but you think it would be doable?
<intelikey> google may help   http://google.com/linux and search    if no one in here or #ubuntu   can help ask in  ##linux
<jorge___> ok thnks
<intelikey> jorge___ no doubt it is
<intelikey> jorge___ i have never yet asked linux to do anything that it couldn't do.
<jorge___> lol
<jorge___> u're right
<intelikey> i believe it's the most powerful os in the world bar none.
<jorge___> it just came to me
<jorge___> i agree
<hansx> moin
<hansx> i'm looking for an usenet client for kde
<Bearcat> foot: i may have found something but the page is in Russian. Luckily Konqueror can translate it (look at the Tools...Traslate" item :)
<foot> Bearcat: SWWEEET
<plugs> my ipod can only see 256 of its songs, what should i do?
<plugs> this has been happening since i've been using kubuntu
<ronnie_> I have a perfectly working installation of Kubuntu, but now I want to move this installation from this partition to a different, bigger partition, how can i do that? And how can i make sure the bootmanager doesn't mess up? Please help, thanks!
<todd> Ronnie, how big is your HDD?
<todd> How big is your current linux partition, what is it formatted in, and whats the size of the new partition, and what is IT formatted in?
<todd> ext3, reiserfs ...ect?
<todd> And why are you wanting to do that (wil help me figure out how to help) ...
<todd> aaand pretty sure my connection just DIED.
* maltaethiron yawns
<charles1952> HELP!!! I'm back in BillGate's Land becasue I can no longer log on to Kubuntu...I'm a newbie to linux....but already addicted...and now I'm locked out. <gasp> Is anyone available that is an advanced user that can lend a hand???
<foot> maltaethiron: you bored and want to think for a bit?
<Bearcat> foot: i found a ivtv mailing list for help. I'm gonna search the archives
<maltaethiron> sure foot, why not
<hansx> I'm looking for an usenet client, could anybody help me?
<foot> maltaethiron: ok I am in the end of installing the ivtv drivers and dmesg cant open the folder that is where it is looking.
<foot> maltaethiron:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20527
<abattoir> charles1952: could you explain your situation a bit more? can you see the login screen? does it not log you in after you enter your password? is your password right?
<Bearcat> maltaethiron: we are following this: http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<maltaethiron> ok, lemme take a look
<maltaethiron> ill try to help you guys, but mind you i'm a noob
<Bearcat> maltaethiron: this is his dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20520
<charles1952> abattoir: Yes...I had installed some new programs from the universal repository...
<maltaethiron> but i can try to think
<abattoir> charles1952: xgl/compiz by any chance?
<charles1952> and one of them was to configure user security and boot options...I forget the programs name because I grabbed about 10 different files....
<abattoir> charles1952: and i asked a lot of questions... yes for which one? :P
<charles1952> well...I logged off to go out for awhile...didn't run any programs....when I restarted the machine it takes me to logon screen...then will only take me to a Bash window...when I close...
<charles1952> Bash it returns me to the logon screen again.
<charles1952> and my password is right
<charles1952> whew
<abattoir> charles1952: ok, so you boot up, you see a root prompt, when you quit that prompt, everything boots up normally... right?
<maltaethiron> foot: i love how it asks you if you put the firmware in the correct directory
<maltaethiron> foot: but sorry bro, i got nothin
<charles1952> No...I boot...it takes me to the Kubuntu logon screen...I enter my password...and then it takes me to a Bash shell...but won't let me go to the regular GUI
<foot> maltaethiron: thanks for looking.
<charles1952> When I close the Bash screen, it returns me to the login prompt.
<maltaethiron> np foot
<charles1952> (I'm in a closed loop)
<SpAwN> charles1952, so it doesnt boot to cli?
<charles1952> No
<charles1952> only to a Bash session
<SpAwN> charles1952, edit /etc/inittab
<charles1952> ok...and what should I change in that shell file
<charles1952> ??
<SpAwN> so it runs in init 5....
<SpAwN> i forget the exact line....
<SpAwN> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bearcat> well foot, i'm looking at this: http://www.ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Firmware
<SpAwN> charles1952, or u can try when u get to the root prompt
<Bearcat> foot: however, it just gives me more feelings of "huh"? becuse i don't know how to check to see what version of ivtv you have
<SpAwN> charles1952, type /etc/init.d/kdm star
<SpAwN> * charles1952, type /etc/init.d/kdm start
<foot> bea just a ces
<foot> Bearcat: just a sec
<charles1952> okay...I'll try all these suggestions...you have all been helpful....Hope to come back and thank you personally from my new installation!!!
<SpAwN> charles1952, that command will start the gui
<charles1952> great!
<SpAwN> and u will at least have a gui for the mean time...u can set up the puter to start in runlevel 5 which is the gui
<charles1952> Thanks again to all of you..great support community!
<SpAwN> np
<charles1952> bye 4 now while I go fix things up
<foot> Bearcat: well I have two versions on the comp. 0.4.4  0.4.6 but we just did the install for 0.4.4
<noiesmo> I'm doing an upgrade from dapper to edgy and openoffice is giving me hassles and I am unable to use apt-get -f install as it ends with a broken pipe error how can i force remove of openoffice to reinstall later
<Bearcat> foot: hmm
<plugs> is it possible to boot off an ipod?
<plugs> using usb
<foot> Bearcat: this is what happens when you start over to make a triple install effort.
<Bearcat> foot: lol
<Bearcat> no doubt
<maltaethiron> foot and bearcat: im still here rootin for you guys on the sidelines
<Bearcat> thank
<foot> thx maltaethiron
<maltaethiron> heh
<maltaethiron> np
<Bearcat> this is fsking rediculous
<_rince_> mrgn
<Bearcat> foot: sorry, man. I'm fading out
<foot> Bearcat: me too
<Bearcat> foot: i need to call it a night
<foot> Bearcat: love ya, sleep well
<Bearcat> foot: you too. I'll be around tomorrow night
<foot> Bearcat: I gotta get up fairly early roo
<foot> too
<Bearcat> laters foot
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<foot> Bearcat: night
<shell75> hawkwind u still here?
<shell75> anyone know the site that tells ya about the updates options for kubuntu for dep packages?
<lhds>  i have downloaded and made deb packs for ati ver 8.24.8 i have made a previous install of drivers vers 8.27 but i uninstalled with synaptic. but when i sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx it asks me to install the 8.27 vers ... how to remove them completely?
<lhds> (08:59:25) greyballoon: farous: I think I must have lost the device
<volvogouy> any amarok pros in here? they seem a bit quiet on their own channel. (i'm using kubuntu. hehe)
<cybereden> hi
<noiesmo> is there a file I can edit to remove a dpkg-divert
<cybereden> how to get internet connection using bluetooth on my palm?
<wolfmanz> can you get gimp shop from adept?
<Jucato> wolfmanz: last time I checked, no
<volvogouy> wolfmanz: i just checked - you can't.
<volvogouy> i've been searching for a little while now and haven't found an answer, so i thought i'd ask here. can amarok save the album artwork it fetches in the id3 tags or only in it's own database?
<maltaethiron> foot, bearcat: any luck?
<foot> nope. he went to bed and I am about to follow
<maltaethiron> sounds like a plan, its freakin two in the morning
<tobias_> how do i use an external monitor on my portable? I have to reboot to get it working, is there a way to not reboot to make it work?
<tobias_> i need the "use external monitor now!" button
<pressbuttan2win> how can I get mkfs.jffs2 on the live CD?
<maltaethiron> well, do you plug the moniter in when the computer's off?
<maltaethiron> or on
<tobias_> maltaethiron: I plug it in before i reboot
<tobias_> maltaethiron: and when it has finished rebooting, it works fine
<tobias_> maltaethiron: and when it has finished rebooting, it works fine
<tobias_> opps
<tobias_> sorry
<maltaethiron> heh np
<maltaethiron> hmm
<tobias_> maltaethiron: its just a luxury problem really, just wondering if it has the same function as windows, that i can just activate it, cause it is installed and everything
<maltaethiron> right
<maltaethiron> uhh
<Red_Herring> poll
<tobias_> maltaethiron: want to show my friends how cool and easy stuff is :)
<maltaethiron> heheh, who doesnt
<maltaethiron> ok go red herring
<Red_Herring> cs server, whats the better name? REAP (Really extremely awesome people) or JsBT(just some bored teens)
<maltaethiron> i kinda like REAP
<tobias_> hmmm, thats a tough one lol
<tobias_> id have to go with reap too
<maltaethiron> tobias_: i think youre stuck with rebooting your computer, i dont know of a "use moniter now" button er whatever...
<maltaethiron> um..hold on
<Red_Herring> on to #ubuntu
<maltaethiron> lemme ask someone else
<tobias_> thanx:)
<Shan_> how do I format a partition to fat?
<user_> jonah18jinkie
<Shan_> from linux/
<pressbuttan2win> anyone know how i can get jffs2 for partitioning :)
<maltaethiron> tobias_: sorry bro, i'm stumped
<maltaethiron> i dont know of any programs or anything that would have anything to do with that
<maltaethiron> like, activating moniters in linux
<user_> hi
<user_> ny1 ctc
<pressbuttan2win> anyone know anything about apt-get in ubuntu?
<leileilol> ok, finally installed kubuntu 6.06.1
<leileilol> :)
<leileilol> dual boot works with xp64 and i was also able to resize my 140gb partition enough to have a 4.2gb parititon for kubuntu
<leileilol> installation was pretty flawless
<leileilol> the only flaws were my cd media, i had to burn it three times
<tobias_> maltaethiron: thanks anyway :)
<maltaethiron> anytime
<pressbuttan2win> does apt-get have a frontend in ubuntu?
<leileilol> you can use synaptic/kynaptic
<maltaethiron> frontend?
<tobias_> adept!
<maltaethiron> ah yeah
<tobias_> at least in kubuntu adept is great
<pressbuttan2win> I'm trying to find the package that gives me jffs2 filesystems
<maltaethiron> i use synaptic
<leileilol> the next big hurdle will be getting my radeon 9500pro to work on this
<pressbuttan2win> and it's giving me a bunch of headaches
<pressbuttan2win> I'll try that
<tobias_> is synaptic better maybe?
<maltaethiron> idk, i like it a little more than adept
<tobias_> aha
<maltaethiron> idk why exactly
<tobias_> personal flavours are inexplainable :)
<pressbuttan2win> ahhh, no jffs2 packages
<Kuto> how do you install or open kde in a newly installed kubuntu, i only logged as user in command prompt, is it the same as startX?
<maltaethiron> what do you mean open kde?
<Kuto> desktop console
<farous> Kuto: did you make a server install
<Kuto> farous: yes
<maltaethiron> ahh,
* maltaethiron knows nothiing about server install
<farous> Kuto: with server install you do not have gui
<farous> i do not think kde is installed
<Kuto> but its kubuntu?
<farous> its a server install. servers are controlled through the command line
<tk> kubuntu server is designed to run command line to provide more resources to the server applications
<tk> any server software thats *nix based really
<Kuto> farous: so what do i do so that i can have a kde desktop?
<farous> Kuto: anyway you can still install kubuntu-desktop
<farous> a meta package that will install everything you need
<link_36p> How can i set PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<Kuto> farous: from the cd?
<farous> i think ya. better from the net to get all the new updates
<tobias_> apt get something
<link_36p> How to i set the environment varible for PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<leileilol> oddly, firefox package refuses to download
<maltaethiron> leileilol: which package?
<leileilol> mozilla-firefox
<maltaethiron> oh, the firefox package itself
<maltaethiron> i thought you meant like a plugin
<maltaethiron> cause i was having some plugin trouble
<leileilol> nope
<leileilol> and installing it on adept just marks it red with a BREAK or so
<maltaethiron> hmm
<maltaethiron> i installed it through konsole
<maltaethiron> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<maltaethiron> thats all i did
<maltaethiron> and i got it...
<leileilol> ok i fixed it
<leileilol> apparently i had to enable other repositories
<maltaethiron> ahh
<leileilol> notei  haven't used kubuntu since breezy in 2005 :)
<Scak> :le
<lhds> when i sudo module-assistant prepare,update ||| sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx it loads the newer vers of the driver the one i removed the .debs from synaptic
<lhds> how to make it understand that i want to load the older version?
<todd> Arrgh. Hey everyone...
<lhds> how? please how?
<todd> I am getting so many errors, heh...
<todd> How do I edit a text file as root in ther terminal?
* maltaethiron says "w00t for sleep"
<todd> I need to create a txt file and have the ability to save it.... so need root access.
<lhds> sudo nano .... text.extention
<todd> hmm. nano. lemme try that
<todd> Ok. I added the text I wanted to.... but can't figure out how to save it...
<todd> ^Writeout ...
<lhds> contol x
<lhds> than y
<todd> err, wtf is that about?
<lhds> than enter
<todd> Oh, ^ means control key?
<wolfmanz> you could have also done sudo kate and had a gui editor
<Scak> mmm...
<todd> I tried editing it Kate but it refused to save it.
<lhds> he wants it under terminal ;)
<todd> well, terminal seems to be the only way it will work
<lhds> you sudo kate?
<todd> something odd going on with my permissions.
<lhds> i hate kate
<todd> ... i think i tried that.
<insanekane> why dont you just do "kdesu kate"
<lhds> i prefer gedit
<todd> but, kate is a bitch heh.
<todd> ... i didnt try kdesu.
<lhds> hate
<lhds> is what i feel for you
<todd> going to try that out of curiousity now that u said that
<lhds> your name kate
<lhds> for the execution
<lhds> and i dont want you here and i want you dead
<lhds> kate
<lhds> kill kate man
<lhds> its xkill
<todd> Alright, I get this output ... its messed up.
<Scak> I'm currently AFK. Please leave a message.
<todd> todd@ubuntu:~$ kdesu kate
<todd> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<todd>   Major opcode:  145
<todd>   Minor opcode:  3
<todd>   Resource id:  0x0
<todd> Failed to open device
<todd> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<todd>   Major opcode:  145
<todd>   Minor opcode:  3
<todd>   Resource id:  0x0
<todd> Failed to open device
<todd> err sorry about the flood there
<lhds> go get a bin and cleat that RIGHTNOW
<wolfmanz> that error maybe to do with not having a pen and tablet on your system
<todd> what?
<lhds> dont you have a pen and a paper on your table?
<todd> ... nope.
<wolfmanz> when i first put kubuntu on i was getting an error like that when i loaded kate up and it turns out it was to do with a pen and tablet missing you have to go into the xorg.conf file and comment some stuff out in there to make that error go away
<lhds> it makes me angry when they call it samba
<lhds> it gives me headaches
<todd> ok...
<todd> what do i edit out?
<lhds> ./edit hell and make it heaven wah wah
<lhds> sorry mate
<wolfmanz> wait just checking now and i get the same error your getting
<todd> really,lol...
<wolfmanz> ya
<todd> good to hear i didnt mess up the install yet..
<todd> lol
<todd> Since I'm not the only one getting it.
<wolfmanz> no no i think this is the same thing its looking for a device not there
<lhds> anyone who has an ati graphic card?
<todd> You know what to edit out of the xorg.config?
<todd> ... i have ati. on both my laptops.
<todd> .. piss me off too, cuz they aren't as good with opensource .. drivers ect as nvidia.
<lhds> have you heard of that?
<lhds> sudo module-assistant prepare,update sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx
<wolfmanz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212025
<lhds> did you type it before?
<todd> funny thing is..
<todd> i have a wacom tablet
<lhds> i typed it
<todd> but its never touched this laptop.
<lhds> but its running the earlier version
<lhds> i have removed the debs from synaptic
<todd> maybe it will actually not show that error if i have my waco tablet connected to my vaio.
<lhds> but still it loads the newer vers
<wolfmanz> Now i know why i'm getting that error i reset that xorg.conf file a few times so i will have to edit it again and that error will go away
<ubuntu> hello @all can you send me the german channel
<todd> Hmm.
<todd> What are you editing?
<todd> in the file *
<lhds> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wolfmanz> read the link i put up
<todd> i read the first few posts
<todd> and then got distracted by scary movie 4 on the tv
<todd> lol
<todd> and popcorn, hold on a sec here.
<shocktrooper1> where is the htdoc located for php5?
<lhds> you are not serius toodd
<wolfmanz> 3rd post down shows you what to comment out and that does fix the error
<todd> Yea I noticed that...
<todd> was reading the rest too... just cuz i was wondering what else tehre was
<todd> .. or not .. there is one whole post on the second page.
<ubuntu> can evrybody send me the name of the german kubuntu channel?
<ubuntu> please
<todd> type "/list" without the quotation marks
<todd> and maybe you will see it on this server
<ubuntu> ok thx
<todd> Figure it out?
<ubuntu> i have it
<todd> ok.
<ubuntu> cu bye bye
<todd> bye.
<kraut> moin
<todd> what is moin?
<esben> Good morning
<esben> at this in Jytland, Denmakr ;)
<todd> Hey.. anyone know how to send windows to another desktop in kde
<todd> but instead of it leaving the window name in the last desktops task bar list
<todd> have it sent to the desktop you sent it to
<todd> ..thats what it does in gnome.
<Jack1> does somebody know a quick fix for firestarter not asking the password everytime at startup?
<Jack1> has anybody tried the sony k800i mobile with kontact/kde? thx
<Tm_T> Jack1: 1) it's sony ericsson  2) no, I'm intented to try with my k600i though
<shocktrooper1> default locations for .php files in kubuntu?
<Jack1> Tm_T: WELLwhy so distinctly sony ericsson? u know what i meant?
<Jack1> Tm_T: well as they use the same technic (i guess) it should then work on the k800i too
<Jack1> ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and as I said, I haven't tried it yet, but I will
<Jack1> i am looking forward
<Jack1> tell here
<Tm_T> Jack1: ugh, I'm just compiling kontact so this will take several minutes
<Jack1> i got the problem that i moved the clear out button from left of the url address line to right
<Jack1> how to get it back?
<fred__> hi everybody
<root__> fred__, hi
<fred__> hi root_
<Tm_T> Jack1: well, move it back? ;)
<fred__> hi sfkhooper
<Tm_T> sfkhooper: you should not irc as root user
<Tm_T> sfkhooper: or do anything you really don't have to
<Jack1> Tm_T: which version do u use? preferences in kontact? its actuallcy the best PIM i have seen so far
<Tm_T> Jack1: well, I use latest svn 3.5 branch
<sfkhooper> Tm_T, can't put anything past you ;)
<Tm_T> Jack1: that means prolly next version you will use
<Jack1> Tm_T: me too
<Tm_T> :p
<Jack1> Tm_T: well to the ipod nano sync does work
<Jack1> when will u try the mobile?
<Tm_T> Jack1: as soon as I get my kontact compiled, few minutes ;)
<Tm_T> I didn't have thos sync things compiled before, never needed
<Tm_T> Jack1: so, you're interested to sync contacts? or what?
<Jack1> Tm_T: well yes
<Jack1> contacts and calender
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll look at it if it works via bt
<Jack1> suddenly i get the error cannot open display or x when i try to use any text editor
<Jack1> xhost + localhost su is without success
<Tm_T> you can't use your current X session as root
<Tm_T> that means, use kdesu, sudo or gksu
<Jack1> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<Tm_T> yeah, if you try to run apps as su
<Jack1> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<Tm_T> hmm
<Jack1> hmm
<zered> do you know a bug with kde 3.5.4 about thumbnails of new wallpapers in desktop configuration ?
<Tm_T> Jack1: run kdsesu as normal user
<Jack1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Tm_T> hmm, sounds bad
<Tm_T> what you're trying to do?
<Jack1> edit a sudoers file
<Jack1> just open a goddam editor
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> you should edit sudoers list using "visudo"
<Tm_T> that's mentioned in manuals if I don't remember wrong
<Jack1> isudo -f /etc/sudoers
<Jack1> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Jack1> visudo -f is this wrong here?
<Tm_T> err, just "sudo visudo"
<Tm_T> why -f
<Jack1> it complains that no option afterwards however thx
<Jack1> ill leave it
<Tm_T> weird, you should not need to specify sudoers file
<Jack1> Tm_T:
<Jack1> Tm_T: works themobile with kontact?
<Tm_T> still compiling
<Tm_T> Jack1: ok, now it's compiled, let's see if I get anything useful done with it
<Tm_T> Jack1: hmh, sorry, can't understand how this works :p
<office_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vengance> l
<Jack1> Tm_T: sad
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, you can't know new things rightaway
<Tm_T> so, forums and wikis ->
<Jack1> is 3.5.4. already in the reps?
<Tm_T> Jack1: yes, in separate repositories, see kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> ...mooh
<jack> where is the config file for the K-menu
<jack> i cant add the entry with menu editor
<office_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arkkis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vande> helo
<zered> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<eeos> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nalpha>  guys i have installing nmap after installed how to execute nmap?
<ciusbet> hi guys!
<ciusbet> i've a question ^^
<ciusbet> someone has problems with fonts?
<ciusbet> the font size of many programs is too tiny
<ciusbet> small
<chavo> ciusbet, which programs?
<ciusbet> example:
<ciusbet> TeamSpeak
<ciusbet> and, when i load XGL
<ciusbet> i mus change font size to 15
<ciusbet> must*
<ciusbet> i have to change
<chavo> ciusbet, teamspeak I think is written in gtk1
<ciusbet> its a font style?
<chavo> no it's a widget library, na old one
<chavo> you can change the fonts with a ~/.gtkrc file, but I have forgotten the syntax
<ciusbet> um
<chavo> I could be wrong though
<ciusbet> thx chavo
<ciusbet> its a little problem
<ciusbet> but
<ciusbet> i dont like it XD
<ciusbet> i cant use XGL because fonts are bad
<chavo> ciusbet, Ihave the same fonts in XGL as normal xserver here
<chavo> but I set my dpi with a ~/.Xresources file, might be why
<ciusbet> i suppose, but me not
<ciusbet> aha
<chavo> try this -> echo 'Xft.dpi: 96' >> ~/.Xresources
<chavo> this will make your dpi 96x96 no matter what xserver or DE you are using
<ciusbet> xresources doesnt exist
<chavo> you can change it to whatever dpi you prefer
<chavo> it will create it with that command
<ciusbet> thx chavo
<chakie_work> would there be any harm in dowgrading cups on a dapper system? apparently some recent "upgrade" has utterly broken printing for two systems we have at home
<chakie_work> we print to a third system (untouched) and both dappers now just print the same rubbish (three lines of random PCL stuff)
<ubuntu__> nick pierre
<ubuntu__> nick/pierre
<tsdgeos> chakie_work: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/418 has some blogs about cups on kubuntu, that may help you (or not)
<chakie_work> tsdgeos: yes, that one helped us before when we set up the printing initially
<chakie_work> tsdgeos: the thing is that it worked just excellently until some very recent update (we just install what adept tells us to)
<tsdgeos> :-/
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> you using dapper already?
<chakie_work> this happens for others too, according to the bug db
<chakie_work> yes
<tsdgeos> and it's a dapper -> dapper-patch that breaks it?
<chakie_work> yes
<chakie_work> after we upgraded breezy->dapper all worked fine
<chakie_work> the bug db says that some update of cups to 1.2.2 broke it for them
<chakie_work> ie some comment in the bug db, that is
<tsdgeos> then you can unupgrade
<tsdgeos> and it should work again
<tsdgeos> but you will lose the security fix that the upgrade is supposed to do :_D
<marek_> hello
<chakie_work> tsdgeos: that doesn't worry us too much. we're firewalled off the net
<tsdgeos> marek_: hi
<jakee> hi -- i'm having a lot of trouble; suddenly i can't log in at all.  whenever i type in my username and password i just get a black screen for a moment and then it comes back to kdm
<tsdgeos> chakie_work: then it should be fine
<jakee> there's nothing i can see in /var/log/kdm.0.log -- any ideas?
<chakie_work> tsdgeos: would you happen to know what i could rtfm in order to find previous versions?
<marek_> x is broken?
<jakee> kdm doesn't use x to display?
<chakie_work> jakee: i had that too a while ago. but i don't remember what it was...
<marek_> i had (with debian) after i logged in, it displayed an error, and i was at a console..
<tsdgeos> chakie_work: http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/
<tsdgeos> cupsys_1.2.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb <-- this is the original
<chakie_work> tsdgeos: ah, thanks
<tsdgeos> i don't know much about if apt will let you install an older version though
<tsdgeos> i'm quite new to apt based systems
<chakie_work> i think it can be done
<jakee> marek_ - yeah i wish there was an error!  but i don't get any feedback about what's going wrong; nothing in the log files either
<tsdgeos> jakee: something in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<marek_> well... im new to kubuntu, been an Ubuntu user since 5.10...
<marek_> so i have tiny problems like, how i can edit my SU password... :S
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Anyone here running equivalent of Geforce FX 5200?
<tsdgeos> marek_: you can not
<tsdgeos> there is no su password in ubuntu
<jakee> tsdgeos - that file is blank!
<tsdgeos> jakee: ok, so that did not help either ;-/
<chakie_work> damn, i've seen that problem, it's something simple that has to be done
<marek_> tsdgeos: well, in Ubuntu, you go to user accounts, choose "Show all" and you have like 30 accounts, 1 of them is root
<chakie_work> last time i saw it was a few weeks ago, my wife told me what to do. one command. something had to be started/stopped/nuked or similar
<jakee> ok i just noticed another weird thing which is that df is reporting that i have 0K available and it doesn't change even when i delete stuff
<jakee> does this sound familiar to anyone?
<chakie_work> maybe it was that i hadn't mounted up /home
<marek_> .
<tOnK> yop yop
<marek_> .
<chakie_work> yeah, i did a "mount -a" as the boot for some reason didn't mount any NFS drives
<ninHer> hi all
<chakie_work> jakee: a full disk will probably make the login fail
<jakee> chakie_work - yeah i think that may have been it :|
<marek_> ninHer: Hi
<ninHer> hi marek_
<jakee> yeah that login problem was because of disk space -- thx yawl
<jakee> \quit
<Hyperknuck> hi, changed my name :p (my game nick)
<Hyperknuck> (btw im marek... :P)
<tsdgeos> Hyperknuck: you can use "/nick foo", no need to relogin
<Hyperknuck> tsdgeos: :p lol thanx
<Hyperknuck> not really a lot of chatting here :P
<[Scak-AFK] > I'm baaaaaaaack!
<XVampireX> Anyone here running Geforce FX 5200 equivalents?
<Tm_T> 5700 here
<XVampireX> That's not an equivalent :P
<Tm_T> well, it depends
<Tm_T> both are nvidia ;)
<XVampireX> I need to see if it's just me... kinda getting a lower score on glxgears... even lower than ATI Radeon 9000 Pro
<Tm_T> glxgears is not benchmark
<Tm_T> try some game instead, like ET
<XVampireX> Well, I gotta fix the source of my PSX Emulation problem, too.
<Tm_T> set equiv configs and look if framerate is different
<XVampireX> Where?
<Tm_T> 13:57 < Tm_T> try some game instead, like ET
<XVampireX> Ah
<Emess> fucking winblows not working right...
<XVampireX> Ah, you're on same time zone :P
<Emess> really need to get my sister to let me put nix on her box
<Scak> I've been trying to switch my brother forever now, he refuses.
<Emess> my littlke sister didnt refuse
<Emess> she uses Debian Woody tho
<Scak> ah
* Emess uses slackware, ubuntu, and mandrake
* Scak uses FC5 and kubuntu
<Emess> well i use DesktopBSD at work :P
<Scak> how's that working out?
<Scak> I've been thinking about giving gentoo a try
<todd> Hmm.
<Emess> EWWWWWWWWWWW GENTOO!
<chakie_work> hm, downgrading cupsys was an excellent lesson in frustration
<todd> Does Kubuntu have gnome installed too?
<Emess> OpenBSD is nice on servers, but slackware is mroe fun
<Tm_T> todd: not by default
<todd> thought I saw XFCE .. err
<todd> whatever its called.
<todd> Ah. Hmm. So if I installed Gnome... think that would make things unreliable?
<Tm_T> nope
<Scak> emess, that's what I think, but a friend has been pushing me to give it a try
<todd> You use KDE, or Gnome more?
<Emess> nah, if you want a hardcore distro use solaris or something
<Emess> KDE for me, IceWM occasionally
<Scak> KDE here, always
<Scak> never been a fan of gnome
<Emess> same
<todd> I liked gnome at first
<Tm_T> KDE, Windowmaker and PekWM
<todd> but got annoyed at the lack of ways to display files in the file manager
<todd> and window behaviour ... have more control in kde
<Emess> lol chatzilla
<xxenon> hi. I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4, but now all my fonts are aliased. Known problem ?
<Tm_T> xxenon: might be, doublecheck settings
<Emess> probably
<Tm_T> I didn't notice any difference
<todd> How do I check in the terminal, what version of KDE I have?
<todd> What's the command...?
<Scak> mine's were fine after the upgrade.
<Emess> sweet,  jsut got ##windows to talk about nix :P
<entropy> how hard would it be to move my desktop from dapper to edgy?
<Tm_T> entropy: not hard, not wise
<Emess> entropy: just add teh edgy stuff to your apt-get sources and do apt-get upgrade
<Emess> but i wouldnt recommend it
<Tm_T> todd: well, "konsole --version" for example
<entropy> ok, that's what i thought
<Tm_T> entropy: it's not stable, as you can imagine, it's devel anyway
<entropy> i have problems with qt4 dev library in dapper, i can't work
<entropy> i need edgy
<entropy> dappers libqt4-dev has not been updated since may and it's missing files
<entropy> it's unusable
<todd> oh, just kde --version
<todd> ?
<Emess> ok, i challenge someone to get iDJc working in Dapper
<todd> ok figured it out.
<todd> thanks.
<todd> I have KDE 3.5.3 ... hmm.
<Tm_T> entropy: well, qt4 afaik is borked in edgy too
<entropy> Tm_T: really?
<Tm_T> entropy: well, that's what it was week or two ago
<entropy> oh ffs
<Tm_T> compile it yourself
<Emess> its a bitch to do
<chakie_work> oh, i think the unsupported KDE 3.5.4 upgrade broke cups
<Tm_T> it's not
<todd> Hmm.
<Tm_T> that reminds me, time to build kde4 first time this week :)
<todd> If I've learned one thing by using linux the past couple weeks... its to not use beta software lol.
<Scak> todd, very smart assestment
<todd> lol ive learned after 3 broken installs
<Tm_T> todd: heh, well, beta is beta, it's not meant to everyday use
<todd> yea that is true
<Tm_T> that's why I use much beta, alpha, or even pre-alpha stuff
<todd> ... i am hoping that there is better ATI support in the future
<todd> driver support
<Scak> we're all hoping that
<todd> so xgl and all that work good.
<Scak> same goes for nvidia
* Emess offers a shell on an OC12 connection with 500mb space for ftp, web, and mail for whoever can get iDJc to work...
<Tm_T> so end users could have usable apps some day ;)
<todd> It's annoying.. i have a crappy ati from ... the dawn of time lol.
<todd> Wow. This is sad, I have been up all night.
<todd> ... 7am now lol
<Scak> yup
<todd> Been setting up friends Kubuntu install.
<chakie_work> fsck, i can't seem to downgrade cups to 1.2.0. so, it's either have working printing and a broken system or broken printing and a working system
<chakie_work> luckily our osx machines at home work fine for both
<Scak> I've been trying to get xgl/compiz to work on a friend's pc, but it keeps crapping out
<jan1024188> hi
<todd> Well the XGL ... Kororaa live cd worked fine on this.
<todd> And its a compaq ... so lol that says a lot.
<Scak> haha
<ninHer> hi all
<Scak> hello ninHer
<todd> The stupid thing wont even boot on my sony vaio laptop though lol
<todd> its the ati drivers.
<ninHer> hi Scak
<Scak> gotta love ati
<todd> yea, always thought they were better.
<todd> ... until it came to open source drivers
<todd> lack thereof.
<JimmyJo22> Hallo zusammen
<JimmyJo22> habe mal eine Frage gibts in einer anderen repo vielleicht einen neueren kernel als den 2.6.15-26 K7?
<Tm_T> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<imbrandon> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tm_T> please use english here
<Tm_T> imbrandon: you don't have to repeat everything I say or do
<imbrandon> bah
<Tm_T> imbrandon: I know I'm natural leader, but still
<Tm_T> ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<todd> What would be the best way to install Gnome ... through Kubuntu (in kde)    .... apt-get in the terminal?
<todd> Or adept...
<imbrandon> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<todd> Doesnt need su or sudo ?
<imbrandon> sudo yes
<todd> and it takes care of all dependenies?
<imbrandon> yup
<Tm_T> yes
<todd> alright going to do that.
<todd> I need Fluxbox too while I am at it.
<todd> sudo apt-get install fluxbox      right?
<Tm_T> yup
<todd> lol already did it
<todd> defeated the point in asking, but ... i dunno
<todd> lack of sleep
<todd> argh
<todd> cant find the package.
<todd> I typed that in
<todd> and got, Reading package lists... Done
<todd> Building dependency tree... Done
<todd> E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<todd> Hmm......
<Emess> package isnt called fluxbox, look in trhe ubuntu repo or adept for its proper name
<todd> What's repo mean?
<Jucato> repo = repository
<todd> Is that a webpage? Like, a list of sources where you can apt-get stuff from? Servers ...?
<Jucato> todd: it's a database (repository) of all available packages in Ubuntu
<Jucato> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<todd> !info pizza
<ubotu> Package pizza does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> lol
<todd> ...lol woo a robo ... irc ..bot.
<todd> !gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in dapper
<todd> !info Gnome
<ubotu> Package Gnome does not exist in dapper
<todd> !info Gnome-Desktop
<ubotu> Package Gnome-Desktop does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> er...
<todd> !info Gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Package Gnome-desktop does not exist in dapper
<todd> !info Gnome-PIZZA
<ubotu> Package Gnome-PIZZA does not exist in dapper
<todd> ... i give up.
<Jucato> apt-cache search "gnome-desktop" is more accurate
<Jucato> does anyone know which package installs the kcmgtk KControl module (GTK Styles and Fonts)?
<D> Jucato, try apt-file search kcmgtk
* Emess installs ReactOS in vmware
* Emess thinks he should get Xen...
<todd> argh
<todd> cannt find flubox
<Jucato> try fluxbox...
<todd> I ... need to go to sleep.
<todd> Cuz, I installed it like 3 nights ago onanother ubuntu machine
<todd> but kde ..and lack of sleep throwing me off, heh think ill look at it later.
<todd> well, peace out everyone.
<Emess> todd hangon a sec
<todd> k
<Emess> gimme a minute il fidn it for you
<Jucato> fluxbox is in the universe repos
<todd> ah, thanks...
<todd> Yea, I just went into adept, and went to manage repositories
<todd> and enabled everything I saw.
<todd> But, I must have missed something.
<Jucato> did you click "Apply" then "Fetch Updates" after you enabled everything?
<todd> ... just now did. I cant remember if I did or not lol prob didnt.
<todd> bout to search for itagain
<todd> Ok, its waiting for the headers to download...
<Jucato> todd: check if this line is enabled "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" where xx stands for your local server
<todd> local server?
<todd> oh, like
<todd> us.ubuntu.com ect?
<Jucato> yeah
<todd> this is enabled : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<todd> and its main restricted
<Jucato> todd, no. the one with universe at the end
<Jucato> the line that looks like --> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<todd> ah, well I think I enabled EVERYTHING in that list though.
<todd> ... redownloading the headers.
<todd> its...updating more this time the second time i fetched the updates.
<jan1024188> hi
<todd> Ok, it showed up this time.
<jan1024188> how to open KDE main menu with keyboard
<todd> I see fluxbox, nowlol.
<Jucato> jan1024188: Alt+F1
<todd> Guess i was rushing it
<jan1024188> thanks
<jan1024188> thanks a lot
<todd> Installing fluxbox now.
<Jucato> ehehe! good luck and have fun! :-D
<Jucato> Dustman: thanks for the tip! can't believe I missed that :-D
<Jucato> err....wrong person...
<todd> waiting for headers STILL
<todd> dont think its budginglol
<todd> Idontneed deb-src repos do i/
<todd> ?
<Jucato> todd: yep, you don't need them. best to leave them disabled until you do
<todd> Is it for ... compiling stuff by source?
<Jucato> todd: it's for downloading the source code of the packages from the "deb" repositories
<todd> oh ok. kind of what i figured .. wasnt sure how it worked.
<Emess> lol, you didnt have uni/multiverse?
<todd> Is there a system restore deal on here?
<todd> I intend on messing with some "very alpha" software.
<todd> Which is very likely to break install. Or graphics ... display.
<todd> ... there someway I can create ... i dunno.
<todd> ... what does the repair system option do on the boot menu?
<Jucato> none that I know of
<todd> Seems like there is no way to protect my system.
<Emess> its command line login with root powers
<Emess> lets you edit X and stuff if it brekas and you cant boot gui
<todd> I want to tinker with it but.... if it breaks I dont want to have to reinstall the OS again.
<todd> yea, thats waht happened last time i couldnt boot into te Gui
<todd> cuz i was messing with XGL. tried the automatic installer which didnt work cuz if bad graphic drivers
<todd> So I was thinking there has to be something I can do to backup system files and if GUI or something crashes... won't ... restore disc help ? Or. I have no idea how I'd go about doing something liek that.
<Emess> theres a backup program somewhere
<Emess> KMenu --> System --> Keep (Backup Utility)
<eamon_> I'm experiencing a problem in Amarok where some tracks never increase their play counts no matter how many times I play them.
<eamon_> I have version 1.4.1
<eamon_> And I'm using the SQLite db
<eamon_> Does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<todd> argh, anyone know what this means? ** (process:12031): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<todd> It keeps repeating the same error in the terminal
<todd> while doing apt-get install of gnome-desktop.
<todd> Its installing stuff, but keeps saying that every few seconds.
<Emess> eamon: no idea, but try asking in #amarok
<eamon_> Emess: I did but noone replied :(
<Emess> try one of the other amarok chans, time zones make teh normal one kinda quiet
<Emess> but hang around for a bit and someone will answer
<oldwulf> Morning everyone
<todd> morn.
<oldwulf> Anything new and exciting going on?
<haider> hi
<todd> Maybe.
<todd> Know what this means?
<todd> ** (process:12031): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<haider> ny one know how to install yahoo here>
<Emess> yahoo?
<Emess> liek teh messenger?
<haider> yahoo messenger
<haider> yap
<Emess> KMenu -- Internet --> Kopete
<eamon_> Emess: What other amarok chans?
<Emess> there are ones for different languages and tiems
<Emess> try /list to get a list of chans
<oldwulf> Todd:  When are you getting that?
<todd> oldwulf - I did apt-get install of gnome-desktop
<todd> ...should have done ubuntu-desktop
<todd> and it kept spitting out errors like that
<oldwulf> todd: Do you have mplayer installed?
<Emess> eww mplayer piece of shit motherfucker...
<oldwulf> yeah but it might be causing an issue with his gnome install.  all the deps that gnome requires and if he has a corrupt .desktop file it will flake out like that
<MilhousePunkRock> !language > Emess
<todd> I thikn so how do I find out?
<todd> ..wait
<todd> no i do.
<oldwulf> todd:  do you know which file it was installing when it started spewing the errors.
<todd> Was thinking it was ... something else.
<todd> no but havent closed out the terminal yet
<oldwulf> copy that.  hm..
<oldwulf> I don't mess much with gnome
<todd> It happened right after it said it was setting up stuff.
<todd> well, someone else told me that apt/synaptic was pretty smart
<todd> and just to install ubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> Emess: language
<todd> even though I already did gnome-desktop
<todd> said it should be smart enough to fix it.. but i dunno
<todd> guess we will see
<Emess> sorry bout that milhouse
* Emess sets ModCZ to replace 'mplayer' with 'VLC'
<Emess>  /regex-rep mplayer; VLC
<Emess> erm...lol
<oldwulf> nice emess.  but I don't think that is his problem.
<Emess> i know
<oldwulf> :)
<Emess> but everyimte someone mentions mplayer i forget to be nice
<todd> Hmm.
<todd> mplayer the cause for many probs i take ti
<oldwulf> todd:  you are installing the ubuntu-desktop over top of kubuntu?
<oldwulf> mplayer doesn't play nice. :)
<todd> Yea, wanted to have Kubuntu ... (KDE for frend ...who is used to Windows)
<todd> and I am installing Gnome and Fluxbox and Enlightenment on here
<todd> ... just to see which ones i like better.
<waspius> hello..i have just managed to enter the net with kubuntu can someone please tell me what reprosities i need to add for updates etc?
<todd> I am stil getting those error message though..............
<waspius> plus i do not seem to get any packages in adept
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> waspius: see kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<oldwulf> can you send me your terminal output?  wulfpakconsulting@gmail.com
<serzholino> does anyone has problems with gtk-qt-engine?
<todd> Setting up serpentine (0.6.91-0ubuntu3) ...
<todd> ** (process:15607): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<todd> hmm. it is done installing now but theres dozens of those type errors.
<waspius> do you know why i cannot see any packages in adept??only the ones installed
<serzholino> for me breezy's version was much more better in its job
<Emess> waspius: open adept and get the sources lsit,t ehn uncomment the universe and multiverse lines
<waspius> ok thanx
<todd> I have terminal printout, saved it to txt file.
<todd> Goingto check to see if my other WM work ..then ill be back
<todd> wish me luck
<Jucato> good luck :-D
<oldwulf> good luck
<todd> thanks
<todd> lol gnome works
<todd> have KDE and Gnome running at once
<todd> going to load up fluxbox too
<serzholino> todd: why not?
<todd> see how much crpa i can start before this thing starts smoking
<todd> lol
<Jucato> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<Jucato> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know how to fix this X warning: Warning: Cannot convert string "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<todd> wow. fluxbox started fast. so. so... BASIC looking.
<Chousuke> fluxbox is cool.
<todd> Yea, I heard. That's why I got it.
<Chousuke> it has a lot of features too. it may look "basic" because it's just a window manager, and not a desktop environment like Gnome and KDE. :)
<waspius> Emess: they are uncommented
<Jucato> fluxbox can be run alone, or on top of KDE/GNOME, which is usually what happens in our case (installing fluxbox from the repos)
<todd> lol I have a xvid movie playing in gnome ... in another session
<todd> heh
<Chousuke> on top of a DE? hmm.
<todd> DE? whats that?
<Chousuke> I usually just run fluxbox and then run gnome or KDE or Gnome apps on it.
<Chousuke> desktop environment.
<todd> And you can run fluxbox on TOP of kde/gnome?
<Jucato> DE = Desktop Environment
<todd> ah.
<Chousuke> todd: well, I suppose you can replace the WM in either DE, but I don't know how well it'd work.
<Chousuke> (wm = window manager)
<brush01uk> new user to day ,help please  Greetings All
<todd> Just ... run command fluxbox while in KDE? for example?
<Jucato> todd: when you're about to login to KDE, you have a choice of which Session to log into. When you install fluxbox, a fluxbox session is added.
<todd> Yea that is how I got KDE, Gnome, and Fluxbox working at the same time
<todd> im switching between them by using control-F7 and control F8 ect
<Jucato> :-D
<todd> err control-alt i meant lol
<thoreauputic> todd: if you want to do the funky fluxbox in KDE thing you need Xnest
<thoreauputic> you can run it in an Xnest window
<thoreauputic> although why you'd want to is another question of course...
<todd> I dont think I do.
<thoreauputic> :)
<todd> Don't think I even have a need for fluxbox.
<thoreauputic> boo, hiss
<todd> Other than.... if I needed more resources.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on todd
<thoreauputic> :P
<todd> But eh,  ....lol whats that for.
<todd> did i pass? LOL
<thoreauputic> heh - a fluxbox heretic! Burn him!
<todd> bah!
<todd> utorrent is working pretty well
<todd> under wine
<todd> suprised.
<thoreauputic> don't you like linux bt clients?
* Jucato loves KTorrent...
<Emess> ktorrent is grea tisnt it?
<Jucato> yeah! and it's getting better and better
<todd> I hate ktorrent.
<MetaMorfoziS> azureus?
<todd> Because everytime I used it
<Jucato> I would have liked Azureus if not for Java...
<todd> It kept stalling. Then Azureus, went nuts about something. Wouldnt read the files.
<thoreauputic> todd: it stopped at 99 % ?
<todd> yea, the java makes it unstable.
<thoreauputic> no it doesn't
<todd> thoreauputic:  well, some things downloaded all the way, others stoppd halfway, just depended.
<todd> They ALL had enough seeders/leechers.
<thoreauputic> todd: configuration issue
<todd> azureus said something about read input/output
<thoreauputic> todd: read the azureus FAQ
<Jucato> todd: KTorrent usually stalls around 99.xx%. I'm not sure why. I'm presuming it has something to do with your upload ratio...
<todd> yea. i just ... said heck with it
<todd> and started using uTorrent
<todd> what i am used to using anyways.
<thoreauputic> todd:  http://azureus.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<todd> looking now
<thoreauputic> and even more informative: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Main_Page
<todd> I'll  bookmark them in case i want to get it working
<todd> thanks
<todd> ... want to get xgl working lol
<thoreauputic> todd: works well here - I get 700KB-1.2 MB/s in good torrents with Azureus
<thoreauputic> I notice a lot of ktorrent users stuck on 99% - I suspect they have their client set up wrong
<Jucato> thoreauputic: care to enlighten me please?
<dbglt> any ubuntu packages for ktorrent2?
<dbglt> ahhh nm
<dbglt> one on the website :)
<Jucato> :-D
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I read about it - hang on I'll have a look
<Jucato> thoreauputic: thanks. I thought that it was a sort of feature they put  in to make sure that you upload a certain amount
<thoreauputic> Jucato: sounds like it's a NAT issue  - see http://forum2.youceff.com/showthread.php?t=5188 (scroll down a bit)
<thoreauputic> also re: 99% issue - http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Torrents_stop_at_99_percent
<todd> heh
<todd> i am in two places at once .... aaaand i need sleep lol
<Jucato> thanks thoreauputic. I'll look into it
<thoreauputic> yw :)
<herman> afternoon all
<foot> can someone tell me why some things are automatically red when pasted into pastebin?
<Jucato> thoreauputic: Hmm.. I don't think I have that DMZ thing.. I don't even know what it is :-D
<herman> lol @ Jucato...most routers have a DMZ setting. it sets your router open to anything so not very safe anyway
<thoreauputic> Jucato: it's when you have all ports forwarded to one box on the network ( ie that box is exposed to the internet unless it has a firewall)
<Jucato> um... ok... networks.. internet... @_@
<thoreauputic> herman: it's safe as long as you have the box firewalled except for the needed services etc
<herman> true true but why use DMZ anyway?
<thoreauputic> herman: for instance you might run an apache server in the DMZ
<geiseri> Riddell: ping
<thoreauputic> herman: keeps the servers out of the "safe" internal network
<Jucato> thoreauputic: when KTorrent stalls at 99%, it usually continues 1) after some period of time or 2) after a restart or 3) discontinuing the download then importing the partially finished download...
<herman> ah ok yuo that didn't cross my mind
<Marki> if i mainly use firefox, amarok, amsn and the gimp should i change to kde from gnome?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: interesting - it might actually be a bug, I don't know - have you checked on lunchpad.net or upstream ( KDE)
<thoreauputic> ?
<geiseri> Riddell: i have a demo machine for LWE here with kubuntu, but I will have another machine at LWE that may or may not have a network connection
<Jucato> thoreauputic: nope, not yet. I'm waiting for release 2.0. it might have been fixed
<thoreauputic> Marki: not unless you want to try KDE :)
<geiseri> Riddell: is there a way to dump a dvd of the packages that i want to install on the other machine?
<thoreauputic> umm I meant launchpad.net of course
<thoreauputic> although I kind of like the sound of "lunchpad" ;P
<Jucato> hehehe... hungry? :-D
<thoreauputic> Jucato: midnight snack time :)
<thoreauputic> Mon Aug 14 23:23:34 EST 2006
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Jucato> oh. it's around 9:30 PM here.. (philippines)
<x_O> arrrgh cant figure out how to install this gnome theme
<Marki> oops
<x_O> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24229
<Marki> sorry guys i did shift-backspace
<pk0nink> hah its only 6:30 am here
<x_O> Can't figure out what to do.. argh.
<tsdgeos> x_O: that's kubuntu channel you know ;-)
<Marki> so basically i'm afraid of changing the XGL settings to use KDE
<thoreauputic> Jucato: Australia ( East Coast)
<x_O> ... err yea let me hope in other room
<Jucato> thoreauputic: oh! that explains it. EST could also stand for US Eastern Standard Time
<thoreauputic> Jucato: yeah, the Yanks think they own it ;)
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I've had them tell me my time zone was wrong ;)
<Pupeno> my wife is doing some work in which she pastes lot's of text from mails and other places, most of the on UTF-8 and pastes it on lyx, but Lyx uses Latin-1, so she ends up with a lot of weird characters. Any ideas how to solve the problem ? something that is agile ?
<Marki> so would it be faster for me to run amarok in KDE ?
<thoreauputic> Marki: faster to start the first run, otherwise not much diff
<thoreauputic> Marki: it loads some KDE libraries
<Marki> ok,
<Marki> but once i got one kde programme running there's no difference anymore=?
<thoreauputic> Marki: not much in general - KDE apps run fine in Gnome
<thoreauputic> ad vice versa of course
<Riddell> geiseri: it's not quite a dump but you can remaster CDs fairly easily
<Marki> ok so if my only personal reason to change is because amsn looks better in KDE would it be worth the work to get XGL workin' on it?
<Riddell> (or DVDs)
<thoreauputic> Marki: if you have disc space it's always fun to try out a different desktop though
<Riddell> geiseri: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<thoreauputic> Marki: no idea about XGL, sorry
<Marki> ok, no problem
<geiseri> Riddell: and this live CD would have the ability to install itself on a host machine?
<geiseri> Riddell: thats the important point i guess
<mikki> .
<mikki> how do play .avi files ??
<Marki> ok again -_-
<Marki> i definetely need an xgl channel
<herman> @mikki thaz a matter of installing the proper codecs and players/plugins
<Marki> cool that worked ^^
<mikki> where can i find the codecs ?
<herman> do you have the w32codecs installed?
<mikki> dont know
<Riddell> geiseri: yes, our live CD == our install CD
<herman> @mikki hang on will have a look
<geiseri> Riddell: okay, ill give it a whirl
<geiseri> Riddell: thx
<tsdgeos> Riddell: btw the other day we tried the install CD on a new dell machine at work and was a complete failure, it could not even boot X :-/
<herman> or maybe Riddell knows it by heart since he knows everything lol
<Riddell> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Riddell> tsdgeos: erk
<herman> there ya go
<mikki> thx
<tsdgeos> Riddell: well, basically the issue was the installer/booter something is not able to work with the new ati cards and instead of defaulting to vesa (htat works) simply gave us a black screen
<mikki> how  do i logon root in the terminal ? :P
<herman> @miki use sudo and then the command
<herman> i.e. sudo apt-get etc
<mikki> i got this message: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 14 22:39:16 2006
<mikki> what does that mean?
<tsdgeos> something fishy happens with your clock :_D
<mikki> how can i fix that  ?
<geiseri> Riddell: okay, this looks spot on
<geiseri> Riddell: thx
<mikki> anybody? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 14 22:39:16 2006
<djclue917> mikki: have you adjusted you clock?
<mikki> yes it dont show  Aug 14 22:39:16 2006 but Aug 14 15:45
<Jucato> I have a slight problem: whenever Kopete plays a sound notification, my system stalls for a second or two... any  possible solution, other than turning sound notifications off? :-D
<mikki> is it possible to login as root, and not use the sudo command ?
<Hagbard_Ub> Hi all!
<Jucato> mikki: not graphically
<Hagbard_Ub> What's the package name for Knotify ?
<oldwulf> mikki: su -
<Jucato> oldwulf: that won't work since there's no root user
<foot> why would my media manager not be running?
<MuJ> sudo su
<oldwulf> Jucato: funny it works fine for me. :)
<Jucato> oldwulf: then you must have set a password for root
<oldwulf> Jucato: yep... sudo passwd root
<zipper__> well, you could also just do a sudo /bin/sh
<Jucato> "sudo -i" is a bit easier, though
<zipper__> should grant you a root shell
<Jucato> Hagbard_Ub: I think KNotify is part of the kdelibs package
<mikki> everytime i use sudo i get that the timestamp is to far in the future!!! :(
<Hagbard_Ub> Jucato, Ok
<Jucato> I'm not 100% sure, though
<Hagbard_Ub> Hey... One more thing... The text in Xchat is realy small.. and it's small on some other places too...
<oldwulf> mikki: so you can't run sudo passwd root? or sudo /bin/sh?
<Hagbard_Ub> Is there a way to set the DPI or something so I can see the text?
<Jucato> ok, I'm having a bit of a problem with ALL sound notifications... every time a sound notification is about to be played, my system stalls for a second or two. anyonne have any ideas?
<waspius> hi.i installed firefox and some games from adept...but i cannot see them in my menu bar..can anyone help
<waspius> ??
<Jucato> waspius: type this in Konsole:  "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<Jucato> that will update your K Menu
<mikki> nope, but im goin to try a reboot
<zipper__> Hagbard_Ub, yes. In the start of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you'll find a list of the fonts being loaded to be used with x.
<waspius> Jucato: it says error no database available
<Jucato> waspius: that's ok. check your K Menu now
<Hagbard_Ub> zipper__, Yeah.. What about it?
<oldwulf> mikki: yes booting into recovery mode will allow you to set the root password and or set your date so sudo works.
<oldwulf> mikki: good luck. ;-)
<waspius> Jucato: nothing
<Jucato> hmm...
<djclue917> mikki: that's just a temporary problem...
<Jucato> waspius: try just a plain "kbuildsycoca"
<djclue917> sudo makes a timestamp the first time it is called that's why sudo can be used for some time until the time stamp "expires"
<waspius> Jucato: ok that worked but only for firefox..the games are not there
<zipper__> Hagbard_Ub, well, you could comment out the ones you dont want to use. Another option is to fiddle around with 'system settings' in kde
<Jucato> hmm..
<foot> anyone know the name of the media manager? mine is not started for some reason
<waspius> Jucato: do u know the windows manager called xpde?
<mikki> a reboot fixed my problem:)
<waspius> anyone here use xpde?
<MarsRouter> xpde or XPDF
<Jucato> xpde, the desktop environment that looks like XP
<Tm_T> sounds like a joke
<J4t> On August 21st 2004, the XPde Team released XPde 0.5.1;  Current Release: 0.5.1 (BETA)  	
<J4t> that one? :)
<Jucato> it's not, actually
<Tm_T> :p
<Jucato> not a joke...
<Tm_T> hmm, someone can go seriously to that?
<Jucato> http://www.xpde.com/
<Jucato> "A desktop environment(XPde) and a window manager(XPwm) for Linux. It tries to make easier for Windows XP users to use a Linux box."
<zipper__> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jucato> think "Linspire" taken to another level...
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> well, someone likes it
<MarsRouter> XP on Linuix seems a joke
<Jucato> well, people use VMWare to run XP on Linux...
<Jucato> Linspire looks a lot like XP
<aliasfred> xpe is coded in pascal
<Jucato> etc etc etc...
<Tm_T> aliasfred: =)
<Tm_T> aliasfred: you're serious?
<aliasfred> at least to me this is a lot more a  joke that trying to looks like xp
<aliasfred> http://www.xpde.com/shots/kylix.png <- Tm_T deduced from this screenshot entitled 'working on the project'
<Tm_T> aliasfred: well, it must be somewhat humourrelated, halfserious atleast
<Tm_T> I see.. :p
<Tm_T> I used pascal in 90's
<Tm_T> just to make nt4 workstations hangup
<Tm_T> fun of schooldays or so
<Sakireth> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soulrider____> how long does it take for a new kernel to be available in the repos ?
<Sakireth> where to find good kde themes?
<Sakireth> good timing
<Sakireth> XD
<Jucato> http://www.kde-look.org
<soulrider____> www.kde-look.org
<soulrider____> ar
<soulrider____> jucato beat me :P
<Tm_T> soulrider____: well, that depends, next release usually
<soulrider____> and i gotta fix my nick! O.O
<Jucato> just by a few seconds :-D
<Tm_T> soulrider____: current stable gets only fixes
<soulrider____> :O really?
<Tm_T> soulrider: well, we like to keep stable as stable, right?
<Sakireth> and other sites? can't find much on kde-look..
<Sakireth> looking at the theme manager section
<soulrider> look on htemes/styles
<soulrider> i dont know why
<soulrider> but i never like other themes
<soulrider> unless theya re REALLY good
<soulrider> i allways sue the default one
<fannagoganna> have you tried comix, soulrider?
<soulrider> brb
<fannagoganna> it's a pretty popular theme without being a plastik/keramik clone
<fannagoganna> personally, i use the comix theme with crystal window decoration -- i think it looks pretty nice.
<roman> huh
<roman> hoe instaleer en kom je aan w32codecs
<Jucato> Lately, I seem to like the Plastik styles/window decoration even more than the Lipstik/Crystal combo
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roman> thanx
<Tm_T> roman: sorry I don't speak dutch(?) but if I understood right, you need to look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> intelikey: bah, you're too young and fast
<roman> i need to instal the w32codecs
<Tm_T> roman: then check urls ubotu gave
<intelikey> yeah bet you say that to everyone under 50
<intelikey> :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: I do ;)
<roman> yeeeees it's working
<tapas> i wonder about the live cd:
<tapas> how is the live users home dir created?
<tapas> i need to modify it slightly
<roman> he is downloading now
<tapas> just from /etc/skel/ ?
<intelikey> tapas /etc/passwd
<intelikey> or you mean for new accounts tapas ?
<tapas> intelikey: i mean: when you boot the live cd
<tapas> a user is created called ubuntu
<tapas> i wonder how his home dir is created as i need to add some contents to the live users homedir
<tapas> [i'm baking my own modified kubuntu live cd] 
<soulrider> fannagoganna: do you have a link fro comix?
<intelikey> adding content should be /etc/skel  yes
<Jucato> tapas: the Live CD is like an image of an already existing user/system. the user "ubuntu" isn't created when you boot the Live CD. It's already there, including the home directory
<tapas> Jucato: /mnt/new_system$ ls home/
<tapas> /mnt/new_system$
<tapas> ;)
<intelikey> i thought you were asking what controled where $HOME was, sorry for the misread.
<tapas> Jucato: it isn't
<tapas> Jucato: it is created on the boot..
<tapas> Jucato: the live cd even says explicitly "creatign live user"
<Jucato> oh I didn't notice that. I stand correcte
<Jucato> sorry
<tapas> so, /etc/skel will probably have his .bashrc, etc..
<intelikey> yep
<tapas> but: There's also icons on his desktop and there's no Desktop in /etc/skel
<tapas> so there must be a way to alter what shows on the live users desktop, too, in some way
<intelikey> they are default kde setup   look into kde for that.
<tapas> intelikey: you mean kde has some place where it stores the default setup for the users desktpo?
<tapas> intelikey: 'cause it has an install button and an Examples folder [a hardlink] 
<intelikey> yes tapas that's what i mean.
<intelikey> maybe /etc/kde3/   maybe /usr/share/kde*  or even /usr/lib/kde   idk i never tried to find that info.
<tapas> intelikey: ok, i'll have a look
<tapas> i alsop suppose when the live cd is installed to the hd, the skeleton will look a little different
<intelikey> tapas also of note the init scripts will be what initiates the creation of the new user account and might also add the link to install   there are many ways to arrive at the same point.     "all roads lead to linux"  :)
<tapas> intelikey: true. will check the init script first. good point
<intelikey> tapas my skel is still default "one of the only things that is"
<intelikey> tty24 [root#~]  ls -A /etc/skel/
<intelikey> .bash_logout  .bash_profile  .bashrc
<tapas> /mnt/new_system/etc$ ls skel/ -A
<tapas> .bash_logout  .bash_profile  .bashrc  Examples
<intelikey> and that was installed from the live
<tapas> that;s how it is on the live cd
<tapas> where Examples is a hard link
<intelikey> yeah treat hardlinks as copies in most cases.
<tapas> brb
<roman> jooooo
<intelikey> what ?
<roman> w32codecs are working fine :)
<intelikey> oh hehhe ok.
<intelikey> i think i'll build another kernel.   and see if 2.4 supports nvidia legacy
<intelikey> unless someone can tell me outrightly if so
<roman> when supports the ati driver in kubuntu 3d acceleration
<roman> or vesa driver
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tapas> btw: is there any way to speed up the squasfs creation?
<tapas> or maybe skip it and use an ext2 fs on a dvd rom?
<tapas> [i'd have to buy a dvd burner first to make use of that anyways, but it might be worth it] 
<aliasfred> ext2 is not designed for dvd
<aliasfred> so it may work but as efficiently as an fs designed for dvd
<tapas> aliasfred: makes sense..
<tapas> aliasfred: so will squashfs with disabled copression be better suited?
<aliasfred> i dunno :)
<tapas> aliasfred: it's just that creating it takes ages on my poor 1.2ghz box
<intelikey> should be faster created and read
<aliasfred> but im sure ext2 has been made for harddrive, so with a widely different seek time :)
<intelikey> but you didn't hear that from me.
<tapas> hehe
<waspius> i made a shortcut for my trash but for some reason it always shows it is full.any suggestions
<intelikey> change the icon ?
<tsdgeos> empty the trash?
<waspius> if i change it to not full will it change when it is full?
<intelikey> remove the shortcut ?
<Kr4t05> I need a favor from someone here who ISN'T using XGL.
<tsdgeos> Kr4t05: yes?
<Kr4t05> tsdgeos: You're running KDE?
<tsdgeos> yes
<intelikey> there is an active icon for that    i think.    waspius  maybe not in the main icons  switch to system  or something.
<Kr4t05> tsdgeos: in a terminal windows, I want you do open /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<waspius> intelikey: ill check thanx
<tsdgeos> done
<Kr4t05> tsdgeos: when that's open, I need you to CTRL+F for "ServerCmd"
<tsdgeos> ctrl+f does not work in vi ;-)
<tsdgeos> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
<Kr4t05> tsdgeos: Thank you.
<intelikey> i actually did that the other day waspius but i don't have kde anymore, and i rm'd the the file so i can't just "look and see"  for you.
<tsdgeos> Kr4t05: np
<Kr4t05> tsdgeos: That was exactly what I needed.
<mikki> how do i install vlc??
<intelikey> !clv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<tapas> btw: is there a cool kde based backup tool?
<intelikey> there if your repo universe is enabled, just use your favorite package manager frontend
<aliasfred> tapas: i have seen one.
<jfro> how do you install the build utils
<tapas> aliasfred: remember the name?
<intelikey> @mikki
<jfro> gcc, make etc. all in one swoop
<intelikey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<TheGateKeeper> jfro: build-essential
<intelikey> @ jfro ^
<jfro> huh, that only had a couple it seemed but doing that now
<aliasfred> tapas: nope, but i see 4 results in kde-apps.org 'backup'. none that good tho
<jfro> unless bison and other stuff is laready installed
<mikki> can i find it with adept(VLC)
<aliasfred> tapas: http://konserve.sourceforge.net/faq.html is the one i remembered
<tapas> aliasfred: ok thanks, will have alook
<jfro> thanks guys
<intelikey> bison may or may not be considered part of the essentials  you might want to " dpkg -l | grep bison "   to make sure you have it.
<TheGateKeeper> mikki: with the right repos enabled probable
<carsten> moinmoin
<tapas> aliasfred: hrm, it doesn't seem to allow to deselct subdirs, etc..
<intelikey> day late and a dollar short i guess.
<tapas> aliasfred: oh weill, i'll look around
<mikki> repos?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<TheGateKeeper> or http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<intelikey> package repositories,  where you find all the soft ware you will ever need
<TheGateKeeper> mikki: are you using dapper or breezy?
<tapas> arr damn, i might hack one up these days with a script language with kde bindings
<intelikey> only two choices ?
<intelikey> tapas    http://google.com/linux   search script for backing up         or other key phrases
<intelikey> there are many
<intelikey> or you can write your own.
<tapas> intelikey: yeah.. millions. i will sift through them before writing my own of course
<zipper> How do i change my locales in kubuntu? I've got the right locales, although they are the UTF8 versions, not the ISO8xxx i want
<TheGateKeeper> tapas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<intelikey> zipper sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tapas> TheGateKeeper: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> probable not cool but does the job ^^^
<zipper> intelikey, that just updates my locales, it doesnt let me configure which ones should be generated
<intelikey> you can add -plow
<tapas> TheGateKeeper: heh, i know how to backup my stuff manually :) i want a gui to make it easier for common tasks ;)
<TheGateKeeper> tapas: rsync is supposed to be good, and I believe krusader has some capabilities
<intelikey> can also reconfig   ubuntu-base
<tapas> incremental/full backups, filling of removable media, selecting dirs and unselecting subdirs, etc..
<tapas> saveable backup setups etc..
<intelikey> with -plow of course
<zipper> intelikey, still talking to me?
<intelikey> yeah
<zipper> hmm
<zipper> i think i messed something up
<intelikey> beleave it or not  :)
<TheGateKeeper> tapas: if you find a good one let me know :-)
<intelikey> zipper /etc/env* is where the actual settings are stored one can edit that,  but that's not the *buntu way
<zipper> intelikey, thats what i was trying to do, but it doesnt accept the way i used to do it in debian
<zipper> if i want da_DK keyboard layout, how should my /etc/enviroment look?
<zipper> or just... what does the default /etc/enviroment look like?
<zipper> ofcourse i did not back up my original
<trappist> zipper: depends on what you selected at install
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<zipper> trappist, well, i want da_DK keyboard layout, but all my applications should still be in en_GB.
<aliasfred> q. does canonical run its own bittorrent seeder for the ubuntu cd ?
<zipper> trappist, but apparently, kubuntu doesnt accept the way i used to do it in debian
<zipper_> god damn language support is a bitch
<zipper_> i would rather recompile an alpha kernel build
<newbie_1000> anyone know why my Adept installs keep breaking?
<CVirus-Costa> newbie_1000: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure adept
<CVirus-Costa> newbie_1000: does it install ?
<newbie_1000> what's that do?
<CVirus-Costa> newbie_1000: man dpkg-reconfigure
<newbie_1000> it downloads, installs, and then says that it can't commit changes cuase of breakage or something.
<longbean> newbie_1000: the exact error message is important
<CVirus-Costa> newbie_1000: exact error msg please
<newbie_1000> um, I'm not using that machine right now.
<CVirus-Costa> cant help it then
<newbie_1000> And it's currently offline.
<newbie_1000> well, I'll try that command.
<aliasfred> newbie_1000: the first thing to learn for a newbie is to cut/paste :)
<longbean> newbie_1000: searching google with the error message as the search term can sometimes bring up useful info
<newbie_1000> allright I can do that. first need to get it online.
<newbie_1000> I've been moving equipment around the house to get it online.
<newbie_1000> it worked yesterday. Install system, download updates. Then install apps not work anymore.
<soulrider> seen !tk
<yuriy> does anybody else find this amusing:
<yuriy> Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<newbie_1000> I've not installed firefox. Thats one that I;m trying to install.
<yuriy> trying to install?
<soulrider> dont use firefox
<soulrider> use Opera
<yuriy> how does it not work?
<soulrider> Opera is the way to go ;)
<Kyral_Laptop> I use both randomly
<Kyral_Laptop> hehe
<yuriy> soulrider: i second that
<newbie_1000> I like Opera, but It doesn't work with Gmail Chat.
<CVirus-Costa> soulrider: you cant force people to use certain software
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> but opera is better
<Kyral_Laptop> well, on my desktop I use Konq
<yuriy> but nothing wrong with using firefox and he should certainly be able to install it
<Kyral_Laptop> but laptop I randomly use Opera or FF
<soulrider> CVirus-Costa: i cant, but i can persuade themt o :P
<CVirus-Costa> soulrider: troll :-p
<newbie_1000> Opera is nice, but they have no design mode. (grr)
<soulrider> i like Opera a lot more than FF :P
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: so how many plugins has opera got?
<soulrider> im looking forward to nintendo wii
<soulrider> its ognna come with opera
<newbie_1000> I can make Firefox do what I like, including act like Opera
<soulrider> you dont need plugins
<soulrider> but you can get them if you want
<soulrider> and you can get widgets
<newbie_1000> If you want full functionality without extensions, try Flock
<soulrider> i gotta try the voice control in oper ain linux
<soulrider> havnt tried it yet
<newbie_1000> Flock is Gecko, so full rendering capabilities.
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: got anything like InFormEnter or MediaPlayerConectivity?
<soulrider> InformEnter?
<delight> I got that problem that my Thinkpad is not going into suspend (suspend2ram) on closing the lid after i updated to the latest KDE 3.5.4 ... did somebody else experience similiar after update ? maybe found some workarond ? gnome still does it ;)
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: http://informenter.mozdev.org/
<soulrider> i think the magic wand can do that, but i never use that kinds of things
<soulrider> i asy try opera for a few days
<soulrider> worst that can happen si youll have to do dpkg -P opera :P
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: compete with this ---> http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/
<soulrider> oh my, thats a lot of extensions :P
<delight> alright seems all u guys r into some browser talk right now .. maybe if somebody finds the time ... i really would like my laptop to be suspending again on lid close ... esp as i prefer kde
<soulrider> sorry delight i dont have a laptop, well i do but not with kubuntu :(
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: only got 5 myself ;-) but tell me opera is better when it can do all that!
<delight> soulrider thnx ;) ... its working well on it ... u should give it a try ... but maybe not install the latest kde from kubuntu.org .. rather stick with the official release
<soulrider> well the laptoo i have is actually my moms, and if i make her use linux, either shes gonna die or shes gonna kill me :P
<delight> naaaa, shes gona love it
<delight> ;)
<soulrider> TheGateKeeper: i really never needed to even look fro any extensions for Opera
<stefan> hello, I want to install kubuntu 6.06 dapper on my old pc, but booting cd's doesn't work
<soulrider> the only thing i dont like aobut opera is the enbedded bittorrent client
<soulrider> but i just dont use it
<stefan> only with knoppix and smart bootmanager on floppy it works
<stefan> with received original cdrom of kubuntu it doesn't for some reason
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: may be so, but I have 5 of them and I find them very usefull, and telling me I don't need them is the M$ way!!
<stefan> i've tried to install as iso, but than i get an error, Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<stefan> and I've made an iso by using de command dd if=/dev/hdc of=/bootcd/kubuntu.iso
<stefan> so my question, is there another way to acces my cdromdrive an install kubuntu
<stefan> or another way to install kubuntu, like netboot
<soulrider> lol
<stefan> or install it via my other pc
<stefan> my old pc isn't that old, but it has a little lack of hardware for linux
<stefan> P3, 733MHZ, 640MB ram, etc etc
<jon_> on my firefox, how do i add a file extension to the download actions?
<longbean> stefan: that's doable.
<stefan> I've always used mandrake for linux on that pc before on it, and other versions of kubuntu
<mikki_> how do i change the permission to a file ?
<longbean> stefan: i'm sure there's a way to do a kubuntu netinstall, but i don't know it off the top of my head
<stefan> :-) yes that I can understand
<stefan> is there a website?
<TheGateKeeper> stefan: I have managed to put various distro on my P3 128Mb RAM 20Gb HDD, CDROM + Floppy Disk, sounds like you CDRom is a bit nackered
<stefan> but why knoppix can boot?
<longbean> stefan: for kubuntu? don't know. i know there's ubuntuforums.org for ubuntu
<stefan> after booting with smart bootmanager on floppy
<stefan> ok
<mikki_> how do i change the permission to a file ?
<longbean> stefan: why can't your system boot from the CD?
<stefan> don't know
<stefan> it's included at the bios
<stefan> it has never done
<TheGateKeeper> mikki_: chmod  - http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<stefan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75015.html
<stefan> there i found some answer for my netboot install
<stefan> but what is xpe?
<stefan> pxe i mean
<drbreen> pxe is a preboot execution environment
<drbreen> you can use pxe stuff to ntboot a workstation
<drbreen> or you can use a floppy to "emulate" pxe as far as i know
<drbreen> stefan: go to -> #ltsp
<longbean> stefan: maybe this will be better for you:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214302
<stefan> ok, i'll see, thx
<soulrider> is anyone here using frostwire ?
<soulrider> miner efuses to open
<soulrider> and so does adept
<soulrider> does anyone know why frostwire tells me i dont have java installed?
<soulrider> abd yes, i have it installed :P
<tsdgeos> what's frostwire?
<soulrider> its like limewire
<soulrider> !seen tk
<ubotu> I last saw tk (n=tk@217-68-166-90.dynamic.primacom.net) 38m 22s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<ziza> hey ppl, what's the best movie editor in your opinion?
<soulrider> ive been trying to find one too
<soulrider> but i just need to join 2 files
<ziza> i'm looking at google.com/linux for one
<stefan> can you install kubuntu without booting the cd?
<stefan> in knoppix I can acces the cdrom
<stefan> and in commandline on an old kubuntu i can have acces to the cdrom
<Bbetto> Hi, i have a problen sending files in kopete, i have the 0.12.1 version, when i send a file my contct don't see the name of file
<Bbetto> what hapend?
<stefan> Bbetto, i have that too
<stefan> I use gaim for sending files
<stefan> i didn't yet found a solution for kopete
<Bbetto> me too
<Bbetto> the people says that the problem has resolved in the 0.12.1 version
<Bbetto> but what hapend?
<oli> Hi! I can't install the nvidia driver instead of nv. Restricted modules are installed, I changed nv in xorg.cong to nvidia, but then the X server doesn't start.
<epinephrine> did you install nvidia-glx?
<oli> epinephrine yes I did.
<epinephrine> hm, and does the restricted modules package match your kernel version?
<epinephrine> if so, I'm out of ideas. :P
<oli> all does match
<v3ctor> what does the xorg log say?
<epinephrine> what does X.org's log say?
<v3ctor> lol
<epinephrine> ;)
<epinephrine> all I did was install nvidia-glx, the restricted modules, replaces nv with nvidia and restarted X
<epinephrine> just.. worked
<v3ctor> same here
<oli> hum, I forgot to save xorg.log. Now it's overwritten :o(
<epinephrine> would have thought it'd change nv to nvidia for me, tbh
<oli> that is what I did @ epinephrine
<oli> perhaps I try it with the k7-Kernel (I have an Athlon 1000)
<epinephrine> it should match your running kernel
<oli> yes, shure, I will change the kernel AND the modules
<oli> thx
<oli> bye
<epinephrine> good luck
<r0xz> something in kat is fighting with kded on kde 3.5.4 here :s
<jontec> How can I run php scripts from my public_html folder?
<jontec> What is the link that I need to put in a browser?
<trappist> jontec: if it's enabled by default, http://localhost/~yourusername
<jueriy> join #kubuntu-de
<jontec> thanks ^_^
<zipper_> Is there any way to restore your /etc/enviroment and/or locales? I think i've messed something up, and i'm unsure how to fix it
<trappist> zipper_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<zipper_> tried that, doesnt let me configure anything (in oppose to debian), it just updates my locales
<zipper_> god
<zipper_> why is kubuntu trying so hard to keep me away from changing my locales?
<zipper_> any reason why dpkg-reconfigure locales shouldn't allow you to change anything?
<Tm_T> zipper_: it's funny, yes
<stefan> is there also a kubuntu-be?
<stefan> :p
<stefan> #kubuntu-be
<Tm_T> stefan: if there's not, you can create one
<stefan> :p
<zipper_> Tm_T, funny? Not exactly the word i would've chosen
<stefan> but i'm not going to answer questions whole the evening :p
<Tm_T> zipper_: I rambled over it a week ago or so
<zipper_> Tm_T, i'm more likely to call it something like... i dont know... causing suicides, nerve-wrecking, annoying
<Tm_T> hehe
<zipper_> oh?
<zipper_> found a solution?
<Gh0st75> i love wikis :)
<Gh0st75> finally got java working, woot
<Tm_T> well, easy, if locale you like to use, is generated, just change /etc/environment
<Gh0st75> all i had forgotten to do was type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<zipper_> Tm_T, i did change my /etc/enviroments, but i get an error... 2 secs
<oli> rehi ephinephrine! I installed k7-Kernel with restricted-modules - now it works with my nvidia driver...
<Parkotron> How do I make Kubuntu regenerate /boot/grub/menu.lst? grub-update updates it with the kernels on the local partition, but how do I make it detect operating sytems on other partitions like it does on first installation?
<zipper_> Tm_T, my environment : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2032
<Gh0st75> when you install frostwire using the instructions in the ubuntu wiki, where does it put the shortcut to it? i can't seem to find it
<Tm_T> zipper_: how about en_GB@UTF-8
<Gh0st75> eep, late for work, bbl
<zipper_> Tm_T, what about it? I need da_DK for my keyboard layout, but i still want my applications to be in en/en_GB
<djclue917> Gh0st75: try refreshing the K Menu. "kbuildsycoca"
<djclue917> Gh0st75: BTW, just ignore the error messages
<Tm_T> zipper_: keyboard layout is defined elsewhere iirc
<Tm_T> zipper_: I have all en_GB@UTF-8 in environment and still finnish keyb
<jon_> doesnt etc/apt/sources.list pull up the sources list
<zipper_> Tm_T, hmm... thats definitily not the way i'm used to from debian
<zipper_> i'm feeling more and more lost
<Tm_T> zipper_: well, that's how I learned it in debian
<zipper_> then how did you get finnish keyboard layout?
<Tm_T> zipper_: hum, I did choose during install
<zipper_> meh
<Tm_T> anyway, there was way to config it afterwards, just don't remember it rightaway
<zipper_> Tm_T, apparently, noone does =/
<Tm_T> haven't needed it since sarge released
<zipper_> grrrrrrrrr
<zipper_> i hate setting up charsets so much... too much hate... something needs to be destroyed... soon...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> zipper_: does kbd-config help?
<zipper_> seriously though, why must it be so hard? I mean, compared to compiling and running a leaked alpha test kernel, locales are hell
<gnomefreak> Riddell: do you know if anyone looked into 3.5.4 kicker bug?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: which bug?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: the kicker doesnt load in edgy i have a bug on it and talked to a few people with same issues if you give me a sec ill get the bug number
<zipper_> Tm_T, havent tried that yet, let me just give it a go
<zipper_> Tm_T, hmm, you know what package contains kdb-config?
<gnomefreak> bug 56137
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/56137
<zipper_> !kdb-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdb-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper_> !kdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper_> !info kdb-config
<ubotu> Package kdb-config does not exist in dapper
<zipper_> =(
<harmental> where do you your 2 cents go to: azureus or bittornado?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<soulrider_> ktorrent
<soulrider_> :P
<DaSkreech> soulrider_: 2.0?
<soulrider_> yea
<soulrider_> it works fine
<soulrider_> i posted on their forums about some change si believe they should make
<zipper_> In which package can i find 'kdb-config' ?
<soulrider_> as soon as i learn enough programming im gonna try and make my own BT client
<soulrider_> brb
<harmental> soulrider_: korrent does not work at all for me....i
<harmental> tried reinstalling but i wont even load!
<newbie_1000> how do I install GCC?
<DaSkreech> harmental: Did you look in the systray?
<trappist> newbie_1000: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DaSkreech> !b-e > newbie_1000
<harmental> DaSkreech: systray?
<DaSkreech> harmental: The rightmost section of the kicker beside the Clock
<harmental> DaSkreech: im a newbie by the way... ;o)
<newbie_1000> I keep getting this error when try to install apps
<newbie_1000> in Adept
<harmental> DaSkreech: ok...what about it?
<DaSkreech> harmental: Is ktorrent open there?
<DaSkreech> The Icon
<harmental> DaSkreech: ooooh..i lknow what your thinking..
<ThomasI> Where can i get initrd.gz / linux netinstaller files for Kubuntu, I'm litle confused all i can find seems for Ubuntu
<zipper_> Tm_T, are you still there mate?
<soulrider> im back
<Tm_T> zipper_: mooh
<harmental> no no....it gives the "a bug" message that tolds that ktorrent was not loaded....
<newbie_1000> My Adept installs keep breaking
<zipper_> Tm_T, :)... you got my last messages?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: How so?
<soulrider> err does anyone know why i cant access my pen drive?
<soulrider> i connect ti but i cant "go isnide" it
<soulrider> or mount it
<soulrider> i get  "unknown error"
<zipper_> Tm_T, you asked me to try kdb-config, but i dont have that application, and i have a hard time figuring out which package i should install to get it
<gnomefreak> newbie_1000: segfaults?
<newbie_1000> I get this error message every time
<Tm_T> zipper_: hmm, lemme see
<newbie_1000> segfualts???
<newbie_1000> Can I paste the error message here?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<newbie_1000> It's only little
<Tm_T> zipper_: console-common
<Tm_T> newbie_1000: one line? then here
<zipper_> ah, thanks. Let me just give it a go
<newbie_1000> Here's the error message. Get it in Adept and Adept Installer:
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: It's easier with pastebin You can always refer to it late
<Tm_T> zipper_: kio-apt <3
<ThomasI> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<newbie_1000> ok
<zipper_> Tm_T, hmm, i already got console-common installed =|
<Tm_T> zipper_: :p
<DaSkreech> ThomasI: Install a server ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> Same thing as a net install of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> later :-(
<Tm_T> zipper_: mooh, then "apt-cache search kbd" etc etc
<ThomasI> allright
<ThomasI> thanks
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm off ->
<zipper_> Tm_T, tried that, installing different stuff, no luck. Thanks for trying though
<soulrider> err, does anyone know why i cant access my pen drive?
<soulrider> since i upgraded HAL i cant :/
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ThomasI> DaSkreech: I dont seem to have a chance choosing server to be instaled when using netboot images :(
<KiDD420> how do I make konversation automaticly join channel upon connect
<DaSkreech> KiDD420: It's in the server settings
<DaSkreech> KiDD420: Press F2
<soulrider> hey KiDD420what you told me about my pppoe conenction worked like charm!
<nikkiana> if i were trying to install fonts, where would i put the font files?
<KiDD420> did it?
<KiDD420> im glad
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hello :)
<soulrider> :)
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: did you try fonts:/
* nikkiana is married now.
<DaSkreech> Oh in that case I won't ask what kept you so busy :-D
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, well, that would be a logical place to put them but i can't seem to FIND the fonts folder (and yes, i turned on the ability to see hidden folders)
<KiDD420> DaSkreech: How would i make it automatically log me into idlerpg by messaging newdlebot
<DaSkreech> KiDD420: I'm confuzzled as to the question :)
<KiDD420> i want some sort of script or something to send a message upon connect
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: That's agood point I don't know where Fonts are either :) If you drag and drop the font into the result of fonts:/ it will install it for you
<DaSkreech> KiDD420: You can send a command upon logging in
<zipper_> Anyone knows which package contains 'kdb-config' ?
<nikkiana> okays.
<KiDD420> how?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Let me know in case for some reason I have cobwebs in the brain
<KiDD420> thanks
<KiDD420> I got it
<KiDD420> brb
<DaSkreech> KiDD420: press F2 select the server .. Doh!!!!
<soulrider> err my pen drive isnt working
<soulrider> it gives me "unknown error"
<soulrider> any ideas? i cant mount or open it
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, also right clickin on the font file and selecting "install" works too
<ThomasI> DaSkreech: I'm using a grub/local install, what would be the correct line to install the server system
<ThomasI> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/linux vga=normal ramdisk_size=17032 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
* nikkiana was making this harder for herself than it actually was
<newbie_1000> I put that error in the Paste-Bin
<ThomasI> kist addomg "server" there?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Duh. Of course :)
<ThomasI> sqhgsbqs
<DaSkreech> soulrider: You can't mount?
<soulrider> no
<ThomasI> bah :)
<KiDD420> is there a way to make it wait before sending because it sent too early
<soulrider> it wont let me do anything
<DaSkreech> KiDD420: Not sure. ask in #konversation
<soulrider> i connect it and "TUPPERWARE" apper son my desktop, i click on it adn i geta ne rror. I try to moun it and i get ane rror
<DaSkreech> ThomasI: Hey have you tried asking in #ubuntu ? It just occured to me since they wrote it they would probably know :)
<KiDD420> ok thanks
<newbie_1000> Can anyone tell me what my Adept error is?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: You have to give us the pastbin URL
<soulrider> link tot he pastebin ?
<newbie_1000> pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20572
<newbie_1000> seeing as it has a list of most recent posts, don't know why you need that.
<soulrider> just in case
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Extreme laziness :)
<soulrider> and because we are lazy :P
<soulrider> newbie_1000:
<soulrider> open a command line
<soulrider> adn type
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Can you try typing sudo dpkg --configure -a into a command line?
<soulrider> dpkg --configure -a
<soulrider> argh
<soulrider> beat me :P
<newbie_1000> yeah
<DaSkreech> :-)
<newbie_1000> ok, I ran that command, now what? test it?
<soulrider> now just open adept
<newbie_1000> real adept, or can I just use Adept installer?
<DaSkreech> Real adept :)
<DaSkreech> Dun dun duuuuunnnnnn!
<newbie_1000> just curious, is there a way to make it so that there is ONE admin password?
<DaSkreech> What do you mean?
<newbie_1000> Any user can gain root access with there password.
<niels> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soulrider> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HAL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newbie_1000> by the way, that didn't work.
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: No Only the first user
<trappist> newbie_1000: only a user who is a sudoer can do that
<newbie_1000> oh, ok
<DaSkreech> By default
<aliasfred> the first user as the one given during the install ?
<trappist> yes
<newbie_1000> um, that dpkg thing didn't work.
<niels> is there a faster way to go to the destkop than minimalising all,
<KiDD420> how do I install a bz2.run file?
<jontec> I'm doing a local phpBB installation. Does anyone know what I need to put in for the SQL database information? I'm not sure if Kubuntu has Postgre or mySqL or both. And then which version.
<newbie_1000> add the show desktop applet to the panel
<newbie_1000> It's just a button.
<newbie_1000> gtg cya
<KarnaK> Hey, where do i change the GRUB login order? and how do i alter it?
<MPR> KiDD420: #run file.bz2.run
<MPR> IIRC
<aliasfred> KarnaK: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farous> KarnaK: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KarnaK> aliasfred: Okey, Thanks
<trappist> KiDD420: sh file.run
<aliasfred> KarnaK: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KarnaK> farous: Thanks
<farous> ur w :)
<KiDD420> thanks trappist
<MilhousePunkRock> sh that was, not run...
<KiDD420> i tried yours first
<KiDD420> whats sh
<dhq> is there anyway to check for errors in the whole kubuntu system
<aliasfred> dhq: less /var/log/messages
<aliasfred> dhq: or more generaly the log file in /var/log/
<dhq> aliasfred: auto check and correct errors by scaning the pc
<dhq> aliasfred: i guess not
<DaSkreech> dhq: Do you mean the hard drive?
<aliasfred> dhq: ???
<dhq> DaSkreech: i mean check the kernel and all the system
<KiDD420> home/levi/.setup5706: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KarnaK> where do i change so i can get read access to my NTFS drives?
<KiDD420> i have gdk isntalled
<aliasfred> dhq: dunno what you mean, but you dont make much sense :)
<aliasfred> dhq: what do you wanna check ?
<dhq> aliasfred: just repair all the files and remove files that are not used
<aliasfred> oh to check the filesystem
<aliasfred> this is done automatically when you boot
<KiDD420> isnt linux the best
<aliasfred> as to remove the unused files, this doesnt exist as the system cant know which file is used or not
<dhq> KiDD420: i love linux
* KiDD420 pets his Tux plushie
<dhq> aliasfred: do you know anything on skype
<soulrider> i cant beliveve how rude some people are int he ubuntu-es channel
<aliasfred> dhq: yes...
<aliasfred> i know the name and that is a phone system over the internet
<KiDD420> what about skype
* aliasfred is proud of the extent of his knowledge :)
<dhq> well i have problem in the sound cant play mp3 and use skype "problem with sound device"
<KiDD420> >.>
<Bbetto> how can i make taht ubuntu reed my memory sandisk, becouse nothing hapend when i insert it
<KarnaK> How can i access my NTFS drives?
<farous> dhq: do not use skype if you have a progg that is using the sound device
<aliasfred> and i know another thing about skype, it does use oss . so it is impossible to have simutaneous access the the audio card
<farous> skype uses oss which need exclusive right to the sound dev
<jontec> Where is the database server that phpBB needs located. As in where are the mySQL/PostgreSQL database servers located?
<Bbetto> how can i make taht ubuntu reed my memory sandisk, becouse nothing hapend when i insert it
<Lynoure> there is a beta of skype that manages with alsa
<KarnaK> it says i dont have the access to my drives
<aliasfred> Bbetto: what is a 'memory sandisk'
<KiDD420> lol
<Bbetto> sandisk memory card
<aliasfred> sandisk is like a trademark or something ?
<KiDD420> do you have driver installed for card reader or is it usb?
<KiDD420> sandisk is company name
<dhq> aliasfred: when i used to use windows i could use both skype and play music
<Bbetto> is USB
<aliasfred> dhq: good to know
<KiDD420> windows hates you
<KiDD420> it talks behind your back
<KarnaK> how can i change so i can read my NTFS drives?
<Bbetto> SDSM
<Bbetto> SanDisk memory
<dhq> yes spyware mailware hangs etc dont remind me those days
<DHGE> KarnaK: /etc/fstab
<Bbetto> or i need a driver to efil reader-4?
<KarnaK> DHGE: What do i change in that document?
<DHGE> http://www.google.com/search?q=mount+ntfs
<DHGE> e.g. /dev/hda2       /media/winsystem     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<KiDD420> !libgdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KarnaK> DHGE: ahh okey, will try it. Thanks
<KiDD420> !gdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiDD420> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jontec> In need information on the setup of mySQL and PostgreSQL as in where they are located within Kubuntu.
<Bbetto> somethisg abaut my memory card?
<DHGE> jontec: man postgres                    locate postgres
<KarnaK> DHGE: Now ive changed it, is it just to restart now?
<DHGE> KarnaK: mount /dev/your_harddrive     as root
<DHGE> or do it manually before writing /etc/fstab
<KarnaK> DHGE: Thanks again! sorry for all the questions, im new to Linux ;)
<DHGE> ok ...
<gen0m> hi
<nonex_> ppl where look repositories?
<aliasfred> nonex_: english speaking here :)
<KiDD420> uhhh
<KiDD420> english
<nonex_> sources.list
<nonex_> adres
<nonex_> deb http ......
<Hawkwind> nonex_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonex_> noo
<nonex_> me i know
<aliasfred> maouaoua nonex_ you pay internet by the number of char you type ?
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: Hah!  Good one :P
<DHGE> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<nonex_> adres LIST
<nonex_> deb
<nonex_> where download package
<jontec> DHGE:Okay, so I found it. Do you have any idea what information that I need to put in phpBB installation? Does all of this have to be moved to public_html for me to use it?
<nonex_> adres
* aliasfred thinks he is drunk or something
<Martijn81> !easysource > nonex
<Martijn81> !easysource > nonex_
<aliasfred> nonex_: is it because you dont speak english well enought ?
<nonex_> thx ppl
<jontec> phpBB asks fir Database server name, database name, database username, and database password?
<aliasfred> there are other channel in other languages, what is your native langague nonex_
<Hawkwind> jontec: That's all MySQL stuff
<DHGE> jontec: ??? i dunno php    read the install readme   debian/kubuntu debs should come with sane defaults ...
<DHGE> ask in phpBB channel if there is one
<jontec> DHGE:thanks
<jontec> that was a start at least with the locate
<jontec> hawkwind:I'm trying to figure out whether mySQL is the one to use or not. I only know what is installed from looking at Adept decriptions.
<DHGE> jontec: U need to set up a DB and run init-scripts   then make a connection   google for a howto
<Hawkwind> jontec: phpBB requires MySQL
<jontec> dhge:I don't know what you mean
<DHGE> DB = database
<KarnaK> Isn the Creative SB Audigy 4 supported in Kubuntu?
<jontec> hawkwind:is mySQL installed on Kubuntu? if so, do oyu know which version. I have an option in the installation for mySQL 3, mySQL 4/5 and PostgreSQL 7.x
<KarnaK> isnt*
<jontec> dghe:I don't know how to do that, I'm completely new at this T_T
<niels> lo everybody, can sb help me with installing/playing cod in linux?
<KarnaK> internet problems sorry. Is the creative SB audigy 4 supported in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> jontec: You want to install mysql?
<jontec> daSkreech:only if it's not installed already
<DaSkreech> jontec: It isn't if you didn't install it
<jontec> okay, then yes.
<DaSkreech> jontec: I'll assume you are on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> can You open adept
<jontec> yes, is the package mysql-client-5.0?
<jontec> (I have it open)
* Martijn81 was just typing an awnser for KarnaK ;(
<DaSkreech> jontec: mysql-common
<DaSkreech> Martijn81: Is it?
<Martijn81> don't know, wiki says it's recommended though
<Martijn81> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportRecommendedHardware?highlight=%28hardware%29
<jontec> DaSkreech:it says it's installed, I think the package I need is mysql-server-5.0?
<DaSkreech> jontec: ! Duh yeah of course :)
<DaSkreech> You may want one of the admin tools if you have never used mysql before
<jontec> admin tools?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Kyral_Laptop> If you haven't used MySQL
<Kyral_Laptop> bookmark www.mysql.com :P
<Kyral_Laptop> the documentation is excellent
<jontec> kyral_laptop:thanks
<jontec> DaSkreech:how do I get the admin tools?
<Kyral_Laptop> and also get a copy of O'Reilly's MySQL In A Nutshell
<DaSkreech> Kyral_Laptop: he doesn't need that if he's just installing PHPbb :)
<Kyral_Laptop> oh just set a root password on the MySQL
<Kyral_Laptop> its blank on install
<DaSkreech> jontec: try kmysqladmin
<DaSkreech> never used it can't vouch for it
<DaSkreech>  It's got a k in it though :)
<Kyral_Laptop> I just use the command line
<DaSkreech> me too
<Kyral_Laptop> Its also useful to know
<Kyral_Laptop> for maintanence
<Hawkwind> phpmyadmin is very easy as well
<Kyral_Laptop> eh I don't like MyAdmin
<Kyral_Laptop> its another possible security hole
<Hawkwind> Anything is a possible security hole, even the stuff you type from CLI
<Kyral_Laptop> Hawkwind: I know, but to put a webbased frontend
<Kyral_Laptop> a well KNOWN frontend
<geiseri> Riddell: i followed the howto, but it seems that im missing the installer part
<Hawkwind> Kyral_Laptop: So then you probably don't use Xchat, konversation or anything like that since they are 'well' known
<Kyral_Laptop> Desktop security is a different beast than server security
<jontec> kmysqladmin brings my total download to: 31M
<Hawkwind> Kyral_Laptop: Probably best to not use the kernel or xorg since it's well known :P
<Kyral_Laptop> Desktops should have no services listening
<jontec> and one sec and I'll see how long that will take on dial-up.
<jontec> T_T
<Kyral_Laptop> Servers....you should crack down as much as possible
<jontec> 132.2666... minutes.
<Kyral_Laptop> Like turning OFF Register Globals in the PHP config
<Hawkwind> Well you can use phpmyadmin locally without it being accessible from the net.
<Riddell> geiseri: make sure ubiquity and ubiquity-frontend-kde are installed
<jontec> 2hr 20min. I'll do it while I'm at band practice.
<geiseri> Riddell: ah okay
<Riddell> geiseri: it appears as an icon on the desktop
* geiseri gives it a try, im running it in qemu right now so its not so fast
<Hawkwind> 2+ hours for 31M of download.  I'd just give up using the internet if I had to deal with that
<unix_infidel> geiseri: try the kqemu accelerator.
<geiseri> unix_infidel: i am
<Kyral_Laptop> Just go to the library with a usbkey and download it there :P
<Hawkwind> Kyral_Laptop: Hah yeah no doubt
<geiseri> unix_infidel: im thinking there are bigger problems with my live image
<Kyral_Laptop> USBKeys, the new Floppy Disk
<unix_infidel> geiseri: a lot of people have reported really decent usability with kqemu.
<Kr4t05> Could someone do me a favor?
<unix_infidel> not compared to vmware, but decent.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: ??
<Kr4t05> This is the second time I've had to do this, today.
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Are you running XGL?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Ewwww no :P
<geiseri> unix_infidel: yes, i know, i use it for some other projects.
<geiseri> unix_infidel: its better than vmware because its easier to script
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Good, I need you to open /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<unix_infidel> geiseri: what do you mean script?
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Paste me the "ServerCmd" line
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
<geiseri> unix_infidel: i wrote kjsembed bindings for their manager interface, so i can use javascripts to do things like swap cdrom images, and manipulate the vm for automated testing
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Merci beau coup.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: No problem :)
<unix_infidel> geiseri: i do testing of a lot of OS's at once.
<scast> Shit, Kubuntu is amazing o:
<unix_infidel> i tend to stick to one that works for the purpose.
<geiseri> unix_infidel: i really only run one at a time
<unix_infidel> geiseri: if i need to do automated testing i can do that WITHIN the vm
<geiseri> unix_infidel: probibally
<unix_infidel> geiseri: honestly, if you're are doing high end testing for some different OS's its best to either use vmware or install it.
<unix_infidel> its seriously like comparing virtual pc 4 to the latest vmware.
<geiseri> unix_infidel: why?
<geiseri> unix_infidel: with my scripts i just set stuff up, let it run and get coffie :)
<geiseri> unix_infidel: im just installing, once the images are installed, i use chroot for builds
<unix_infidel> geiseri: well, i dont code javascript or do testing with kqemu intensively.  So that may just work for your purposes.
<MasterBrack> hi all... i was wondering if theres a way to control all the sliders through kmix
<MasterBrack> i have a surround sound system and master only controls the front speakers
<geiseri> unix_infidel: if i got into virtualised speed, id just use xen, but all i really need to do is run installers
<unix_infidel> MasterBrack: you can setup some keybinds. easy enough.
<MasterBrack> so you're thinking just shortcut the ones that i need to change?
<MasterBrack> makes sense... thats probably the best way to do it
<unix_infidel> geiseri: like i said i dont do virtualized speeds testing or do installer code.
<pascal_> How do I play DV files in Kaffeine? I need some sort of codec for xine, but I cant find one...
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: So how are you?
<MasterBrack> unix_infidel: in kmix the shortcuts only apply to one thing... they're not changing the other sliders
<MasterBrack> i have the keys assigned to the volume control, yet only the master channel is changing
<unix_infidel> MasterBrack: I juse use keybinds with amix or something.
<MasterBrack> alrighty  i'll try amix
<unix_infidel> MasterBrack: or aumix...either way.
<unix_infidel> i use them within fluxbox though.
<MasterBrack> how would i go about replacing kmix? just have it not launch at startup?
<unix_infidel> i dont use KDE, just some of the components.
<MasterBrack> ah
<MasterBrack> i see
<MasterBrack> right... a friend of mine uses fluxbox as well
<unix_infidel> MasterBrack: i'm not telling you to use fluxbox to be able to change volume.  I'm just saying you can setup keybinds within KDE with a gui just the same to manage aumix
<MasterBrack> no right right
<MasterBrack> i was just playin with aumix now
<unix_infidel> anyone recommend some multi-dimensional FOSS DMBS?
<soulrider> dod ubntuforums crash o somehting? :/
<soulrider> nevermind
<oliver_> pascal_, maybe mplayer or vlc does
<zipper_> ok, i messed up my /etc/environment... is there any way to restore the default settings or something?
<zecarlos> Opa
<zecarlos> Boa tarde
<otaku-san> does anyone know the name of that SuperKaramba theme that you can put programs on for quick access?  It's the one that looks like something off of OS X
<uber_mort> KXdocker will do that I believe
<zipper_> ok, i messed up my /etc/environment... is there any way to restore the default settings or something?
<uber_mort> what'd you do to it?
<Hawkwind> zipper_: I can paste you mine if that would help
<zipper_> Hawkwind, couldn't hurt
<zipper_> uber_mort, i tried fixing my keyboard layout
<otaku-san> uber_mort: KXdocker...hmmm I thought it had Tux in it...I look it up tho'
<Hawkwind> zipper_: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/48
<zipper_> and found out my method i used from debian sarge didnt work (anymore?) in kubuntu
<uber_mort> Ahh, I was gonna offer to paste mine too, looks like hawk beat me to it though.  Good luck.
<zipper_> thanks
<DaSkreech> zipper_: Kinda
<newbie_1000> my debian/apt/adept isn't working. I can't install any packages with adept.
<wind> hey how come all my dvds are purple when i try to watch them
<zipper_> DaSkreech, hmm?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: What did you do?
<newbie_1000> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure adept and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> zipper_: You can copy /etc/skel
<newbie_1000> still isn't working
<DaSkreech> wind: Upgrade from the blue movies to hidef?
<zipper_> DaSkreech, how would that help me?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: What did you do that broke it?
<DaSkreech> zipper_: It would give you the default env
<RogueX> Can anyone help me with PPTP?
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: Ran Complete Upgrade after install.
<wind> ?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: And it crashed?
<wind> also when i try to watch a video on firefox with mplayer, it opens a new window for some reason
<zipper_> DaSkreech, doesnt tell me much about what my locales are, its just a copy of what every new user get in their ~
<newbie_1000> Yes. Something crashed. I think it was my session, I ended up back at the log in.
<RogueX> Can anyone help me with PPTP?
<DaSkreech> zipper_: Ah thought you were asking for a new env
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Sleepy head
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Ah can You apt-get update from the command line?
<newbie_1000> I think...
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Welcome
<ubuntu> hi when i start the kubuntu live dvd after booting into the GUI something crashes and give me a signal6 SIGBART
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Worked?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: when does it crash?
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: got this error when ran apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20581
<TOX> does anyone here know what desktopx is
<newbie_1000> My session crashed yesterday when I was still running Adept Update
<hume> I'm setting up samba, and trying to use kdenetwork-filesharing package. This seem to work ok, but I cannot add or change users with it. Anyone knows about this?
<newbie_1000> hume: Um, for some reason I think you need to add system users. Could be wrong though.
<DaSkreech> hume: Have you tried man samba
<hume> newbie_1000, seems you run apt as user, try sudo apt-get update
<hume> DaSkreech, yes, I've read it. You think of any specific information in it that I missed?
<newbie_1000> I did run apt as sudo. I got all of that gibberish. Then I run it again and it work,
<DaSkreech> hume: Well it does speak of samba users in there I think
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: That's a lot of network not reached can you ping the server?
<hume> newbie_1000, yes, I need to add system users, and when I try to do that in the window of Internet and networks > Samba, tab users, they are added but they are not therre when I re-run it
<Tm_T> hmm
<newbie_1000> I've not tried sharing via samba yet, only accessing. SO, never mind me.
<ubuntu> how can i install kubuntu? after startup i get a signal6 SIGBART and the desktop wallpaper disappears and no desktop icons appear :( ?
<RogueJediX> Hey. I just replaced my cdrom drive with a  DVDrw drive. Do I have to update fstab manually or is there a convenient script that'll do that for me?
<newbie_1000> I had that. I ran an update with adept and it fixed KDesktop.
<newbie_1000> ubuntu: I had that. I ran an update with adept and it fixed KDesktop.
<ubuntu> can you guide me through plz newbie_1000 im booting from the live dvd selecting the start install option
<newbie_1000> um, I don't know. anyone know the command for the install program?
<ubuntu> found adept :)
<newbie_1000> It only works if your installed.
<ubuntu> how do i install ?
<newbie_1000> If you Live, that aint gonna work.
<Gh0st75> command for the install? i just put the dvd in and booted to that drive
<newbie_1000> then you double click the Install button, but he can't see it
<ubuntu> thats what i did and i get a SIGBART once kubuntu starts
<Gh0st75> that will boot you into the live CD, and on the desktop you just click Install icon to start installing the actual OS
<ubuntu> no install button after SIGBART
<newbie_1000> sigbart?
<Gh0st75> never heard of sigbart
<ubuntu> signal6 SIGBART
<newbie_1000> When I installed Kubuntu on this machine, KDesktop crashed.
<Gh0st75> only installed Kubuntu twice tho, so i may have not seen all possible errors
<newbie_1000> Is that what your getting, a crash window?
<ubuntu> yep kdesktop crashed
<newbie_1000> I seen that on one of my other computers.
<newbie_1000> Didn't install on that machine though...
<ubuntu> then the desktop image changes from bubble to a matte blue screen
<LeeJunFan> that's SIGABRT
<hume> how can I get a "home" icon on the toolbar next to the K-menu-icon?
<ubuntu> lol thats the one
<newbie_1000> So, you just need to open Katapult, and type the command that runs teh installer, whatever that is.
<ubuntu> can someone plz boot from live dvd and them me no the command that the install icon executes ?
<newbie_1000> hume: Try the Quick Browser applet. I think it can be configured to just show you home directory.
<newbie_1000> ubuntu: I could, but you'll have to wait about 10 minutes.
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<newbie_1000> brb, cya, ubuntu
<ubuntu> nice 1 mate :)
<ubuntu> that worked going to the desktop shortcut :)
<hume> newbie_1000, you mean that there is no ready-made home icon just to place there? (i didn't find any but thought that was because I was so lost)
<newbie_1000> ubuntu: still there?
<newbie_1000> ubuntu: hello?
<z00m> anyone know much about security ?
<z00m> i think my box has been rooted
<newbie_1000> use passwords, SSH instead of Telnet, that's all I know really.
<newbie_1000> ubuntu: the command to run the install program is kdesu ubiquity kde-ui
<z00m> ill post up some screen shots of my firewall logs
<z00m> if anyone can help please take a look
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: I still can't use Adept.
<z00m> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20584 <----- screeny of firewall right now
<newbie_1000> ubuntu: are you still there? what are you doing. are you using Kubuntu LiveCD or Ubuntu?
<z00m> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20585 <----- thats another one
<newbie_1000> zOOm: I don't think anyone's listening.
<z00m> seems that way
<G-Dog> has anyone setup privoxy or tor
<newbie_1000> ubuntu:
<djk_> could someone paste his grub.conf ?
<misieq> where can i get floppy images for ubuntu to boot a cd?
<kees_> how can i share files on my computer (as a server)?
<misieq> kees_: nfs, smb, ftp or http...
<kees_> smb
<kees_> smb
<felipe__> hello everybody
<Absolut> falae galera
<Absolut> alow
<Gh0st75> hmm, wierd.....i have no sound. only changes i made were installing java and frostwire
<otaku-san> okay I just configured, maked, and make installed KXdocker.  I started it up and the little icon bounced and then a kde icon bounced real quick and then nothing.  I tried to run it in Konsole but it said KXdocker was already running...ok then where is KXdocker?
<Gh0st75> rebooting to winxp to see if it's my speakers that are dead
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: hey go to Examples in your home file
<otaku-san> and run one of the sound files
<otaku-san> he left
<DaSkreech> Someone plugged out my speakers
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: you mean unplugged them?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: can't you just plug em' back in? Lol
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Yeah after I crawled behind the desk and computer
<Gh0st75> hmm, sound works fine in winxp
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: I was about to suggest going into examples in you home dir and running a sound file...but you left!!! Hehe
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: yeah I can relate to that
<Gh0st75> i tried playing movies and music files, but i don't even get startup noises when the desktop loads
<Gh0st75> under sound and multimedia panel now, testing sound settings but nada
<DaSkreech> Mute?
<Gh0st75> the players weren't on mute, no
<Gh0st75> and sound system is Enabled
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: ....man that's major...Java probably did it...
<ehasting> is there any kde app for recieveing and transfareing with Irda? (from my cellphone)
<Gh0st75> friggin java, spent 3 days tryin to get the darn thing installed too
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Good Demonizing
<TOX> is there a better mouse control program i can get
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: holy moley 3 days...sounds familiar tho'!
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Demonizing?
<Gh0st75> yeah, could have been installed in 2 minutes if i hadn't gotten too many different answers, lol....in the end i followed the steps on the ubuntu wiki, two lines into the konsole later i was done
<KarnaK> Hey! Is Creative SB Audigy 4 supported in Kubuntu? i cant seem to get it working
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: hehe that sounds familiar too!
<Gh0st75> resetting the sound system now
<otaku-san> KarnaK: should be...it would be known as a Generic Media Device...what are you using to look at it.  I used Amarok on my Creative Muvo and it recognized it in a snap
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any way to set mmy browsing ssl?
<MetaMorfoziS> m-
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: you have to browse to ssl sites.  then it will be ssl.
<KarnaK> Im lokking in the settings menu, in KDE and Pressing "Test Sound"  :)
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: the server and the client (your browser) have to cooperate on the encryption
<byen> hey guys... which kernel should I use for a P4-Mobile processor?
<MetaMorfoziS> but if i want to encrypt all of my communication on port 80 isnt any way?
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
<orangelady> Hey there!
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: not if the other end isn't encrypted.  you could browse through an encrypted proxy server, but even then it's not encrypted between the proxy and the server.
<orangelady> I have quite a strange network problem and can't find a solution anywhere...
<MetaMorfoziS> argh...
<MetaMorfoziS> thanx
<MetaMorfoziS> and is there any free proxy server?
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: yes.  ask google.
<MetaMorfoziS> oh , sry
<MetaMorfoziS> ok.
<Gh0st75> gah, even when i try to reset sound settings to defaults, i still get no sound
<orangelady> I first had the well known DNS problems with my router, which I could solve with locking my resolv.conf
<orangelady> internet still seemed somewhat slow and so i disabled ipv6 via a bad_list file
<Pagan0ne> im having an issue with xorg and kde can someone help me?
<otaku-san> KarnaK: is that what your doing to see if your Mp3 player is recognized?
<orangelady> but i still can't acces neither www.opera.com nor www.digg.com, haven't found any other sites non functioning yet
<KarnaK> otaku-san: ive started amarok now to try and do something, im pretty new to Linux
<Gh0st75> should i remove java to see if that restores my sound or am i gonna have to reinstall Kubuntu?
<orangelady> dns lookup is fine, as i can see in the terminal by typing host www.opera.com
<otaku-san> Karnak: do you want me to run you through with what I did or you think you got it?
<KarnaK> otaku-san: please run me through it
<orangelady> this problem is the same with opera, firefox or konqueror and even links
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: now that you know how to install Java just nuke it and try your sound
<orangelady> reinstalled kubuntu, same problem
<otaku-san> Karnak: ok I'll start a private chat with you so we don't bog the board
<orangelady> under windows i have no problems accessing these sites whatsoever, any ideas?
<KarnaK> otaku-san:okey
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: perhaps it pmtu discovery, messed up MTU's will cause that with some sites.
<otaku-san> KarnaK: ok hold tight something came up...I'll be with you in a jiffy
<Pagan0ne__> im having an issue with xorg and kde can someone help me?
<KarnaK> otaku-san ok, no worries
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: sysctl net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc   --- will show you the value of that setting, make sure it's 0.
<trappist> Pagan0ne__: try asking a specific question.  you might have better luck than repeating that you're having a problem.
<orangelady> leejunfan: could you explain that a little more or point me to some website i can read about it, i'm pretty new to linux but willing to learn
<Gh0st75> removed the java packages, still no sound
<orangelady> leejunfan: it's 0
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: if you traceroute or mtr www.opera.com does the test make it all the way?
<orangelady> leejunfan: btw, many thanx for trying to help
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: btw what type of connetion are you using? do you have a router? what kind? and is it pppoe?
<orangelady> leejunfan: yes it does
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: well, hrm - have you tried different browsers on the same linux machine? konqueror and firefox both?
<orangelady> leejunfan: i have a router, totally noname: synergy21 s21617b, its identical to the aztech dsl600ew
<TheGateKeeper> orangelady: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<orangelady> leejunfan: yes, tried even links
<TOX> i need a better thing for my mouse, 4 buttons are unuseable
<orangelady> leejunfan: it uses pppoe
<pagan0ne> ok maby konversation will work this time
<pagan0ne> can someone please help me with a small issue with xorg, kde, and the nvidia drivers?
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<orangelady> thegatekeeper: thanx, but couldn't find anything related to my problem there
<Gh0st75> i'm hesitant to reinstall kubuntu to fix my loss of sound, what if installing java does the same darn thing again?
<trappist> pagan0ne: what I mean is.  tell the nice people what the problem is, so somebody doesn't have to volunteer to help you solve a problem without knowing anything about it.
<crazy_penguin> have someone recently try to run xorg with glx extension on riva tnt2 m64?
<pagan0ne> trappist: ok, i was just having an issue there for a few min's with my client disconnecting after my first message
<Gh0st75> go figure, "no sound in kubuntu" in googles finds zilch other than unsupported sound cards
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Yeah Demonizing :)
<user___> hi i now have ubuntu installed yay :)
<orangelady> leejunfan: i googled, searched the forums but couldn't find anything like this, except for the ipv6 problem, which doesn't seem to be the problem here
<user___> does anyone know how to get openGL working and also how to change the resolution ?
<pagan0ne> my problem is that i just installed the nvidia drivers using kubunutu's adept, and set up my system to run 2 monitors, and when i select the resolution, instead of the desktop fitting in the screen, the desktop "scrolls" on each monitor, asin i reach the edge of what should be one monitor to enter into the 2nd one, and instead of entering that one, the monitor scrolls over about an inch before i enter that screen.
<Gh0st75> congrats user___, the headaches have only begun :)
<user___> lol
<DaSkreech> orangelady: Maybe you are behind a proxy?
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: is this a good thing?  Is this something a n00b such as me won't understand? hehe But anyways please explain Demonizing
<user___> i want to try and get vmware running aswell if possible :) ?
<user___> hi newbie_1000 i got it installed :)
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: I reinstalled. How should I go about running the upgrade so it doesn't break again?
<TOX> theres a guide to making it disply the right size right
<newbie_1000> user__: was my command helpful?
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: well, this is s stumper. Have you tried resetting your router/modem?
<orangelady> daskreech: nope, i'm just behind my own router, which i set up, no proxy, firewall disabled
<user___> does anyone know where the resolution setting is ?
<newbie_1000> system sttings => display
<crazy_penguin> i tried to run xorg on riva tnt2 vido card but i gat the following error: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device! Has anyone an ideea what is happening. i followed the wiki ad litteram. :(
<orangelady> leejunfan: well yeah, tried around with some settings too, nothing helped though
<newbie_1000> crazy_penguin: I've the same card, haven't tried to configure for 3D, but X runs.
<Gh0st75> switchin to windows which works, gotta have sound while i watch a movie
<scast> Hey I added a new path to my $PATH variable and added a new menu entry but when I try to open it with katapult it says KDEInit could not launch it. Also if I try to open it with the K Menu it doesnt open but does not say anything. It is weird because I can open it using Konsole
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: sad thing your in man
<crazy_penguin> newbie_1000: what driver are you using nv or nvidia in xorg?
<scast> Also happens using Alt-F2... Any idea?
<otaku-san> Gh0st75: having to change to Windoze to get sound to work
<newbie_1000> crazy_penguin: I haven't done anything. Nothing 3D works. But I've got no games or anything so it should be okay for now. Just tell me what you do when you get it figured out :-)
<newbie_1000> crazy_penguin: but teh default is nv driver.
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: well it does seem to have something to do with mtu maybe. If I ping -s 1472 [packet size 1500]  from here to digg.com it gets truncated, if I ping yahoo it does not.
<homeuser> hi, i'm having a problem with not being able to see the boot screen or my ctrl+alt+F1, etc. consoles after switching monitors
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: well then, opera.com does ping large, lemme set no fragment and try again.
<macconline> hi... where are in kde the splash???
<crazy_penguin> newbie_1000: yes. but i want to make it wokr . for now i don't know why the binary driver from ubuntu doesn't work. but if i figure it out i will tell you. i think is something that could be resolved by rebulding the drivers. i will download the driver from nvidia and try to make it work
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: What should I do now that I've reinstalled. Adept is wanting me to update. Should I use apt-get, aptitude, or adept?
<newbie_1000> crazy_penguin: ok, good luck
<pagan0ne> TOX: could you point me in the direction of the guide as i cant even determin weather its a xorg, kde, or nvidia issue, i would think its xorg, but cant seem to find any useful info on google about it
<user___> does anyone know if the nvidia-glx driver works with a 6800gs pci-e
<TOX> pagan, i dont know where the guide is, but i remember seening a thing about how to make the screen fit right
<newbie_1000> crazy_penguin: I was under the impression you could download binary NVidia drivers, seeing as they write them.
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: ping -s 1472 -M do digg.com [do prohibit fragmentation]  will truncate, to opera it just plain fails, to yahoo it works fine. Maybe you should try turning on pmtu?
<orangelady> leejunfan: what do you want me to do exactly? type lemme set no fragment in the terminal? sorry, newbie here
<newbie_1000> is the RIIVA tnt2 an nvidia card?
<homeuser> could anyone give me some pointers with this problem?
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc=1
<newbie_1000> homeuser: you may have to wait, seeing as the people who
<newbie_1000> 'd know aren't on.
<homeuser> k, sure
<newbie_1000> homeuser: if you can't find teh right people here, and don't mind wating a little bin longer, try the forums.
<homeuser> yeah, okay
<TOX> are there viruses for *nix
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: http://www.netheaven.com/pmtu.html  check the example at the bottom.  After running the sysctl command above try going to one of the pages.
<user___> anyone know if this works   Linux Display Driver - AMD64/EM64T from the nvidia site ?
<Agios> homeuser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newbie_1000> TOX: some, but most need root privelidges. I think there's less than a dozen real linux viruses.
<TOX> cool
<Dasnipa`> hmm can someone help me get the digital output working on my soundcard?
<newbie_1000> TOX: you should still scan emails for windows viruses so you friends don't get them.
<Dasnipa`> s/pdif out
<TOX> are there little mostly becuase its harder, or becuase programers dont hate *nix like they do windows
<homeuser> Agios: does it matter if i choose nv or nvidia? (i have an nvidia card)
<newbie_1000> TOX: a lot of reasons. mostly comes down to harder to write and less people using it.
<TOX> k
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: brb
<TOX> would you happen to know a program that will let me use the other buttons on my mouse?
<TOX> right now i just gor right, left and wheel
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Sorry just getting back to the computer
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: What's up?
<newbie_1000> TOX: I know you can manually map extra buttons to new things. The middle button (scroll wheel) usually has a function tied to it.
<scast> Hello all... I am having a litle problem launching an Application. I added a new path to my $PATH variable and added a new menu entry but when I try to open it with katapult it says KDEInit could not launch it. Also if I try to open it with the K Menu it doesnt open but does not say anything. Samething happens with Alt+F2 It is weird because I can open it using Konsole... Please help!
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: I reinstalled the system, keeping my home partition. Now I want to know how I should upgrade so that doeesn't happen again. apt-get, aptitude, adept?
<TOX> well my mouse has 8 buttons, i can use 3
<aliasfred> scast, put it in /etc/profile and restart kde
<newbie_1000> TOX: I don't know, but there are usually lots of ways. You may have to configure X to use the extra buttons.
<TOX> configure X?
<scast> aliasfred: what, the export PATH="..." ?
<TheGateKeeper> newbie_1000: are you trying to update from breezy to dapper?
<newbie_1000> TOX: X is the program that controls the display and mouse.
<aliasfred> scast: yes
<orangelady> leejunfan: this doesn't seem to be the problem...
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Apt-get seem ok
<scast> aliasfred: do I have to do that everytime I change my PATH ?
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: what is the default gw of your linux system 192.168.1.1?
<newbie_1000> TheGateKeeper: no, just regular upgrade, dapper 6.06 to new 6.0.6.1. did it yesterday and it ruined my apt db
<TOX> do i have to use terminal to configure it?
<TheGateKeeper> newbie_1000: ok :-)
<aliasfred> scast: when you want the whole kde to take it into account, yes
<orangelady> leejunfan: i can access gateway.com and nonags.com with either 0 or 1 set
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade?
<scast> :o... First distro I have to do that :o
<orangelady> leejunfan: excite.com however i cannot access, neither digg.com
<orangelady> leejunfan: but strangely, just as i was doing this i could access opera.com, but only under opera, not in konqueror
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade?
<fritsch> orangelady: without knowing anything, try to change the mtu either of you dialing device or your network card, if you are behind a router
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: it was a remote possibility, that would only affect your outgoing packets. My guess is your MTU on your linux machine is set to 1500, the default for LANs, so your system tells remote servers to send packet sizes of 1500 to you, but when they get to your pppoe and it drops 8 bytes but won't fragment them they can't come to you.
<fritsch> LeeJunFan: same thought
<aliasfred> just to be sure it is the mtu, make him to telnet port 80 first
<orangelady> leejunfan: 192.168.1.1 is my router and thus also my default gateway, yes
<aliasfred> if the connection establish it may be the mtu
<aliasfred> if it does, it is likly not the mtu
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: sudo ip route change default via [your default gateway ip]  mtu 1492
<fritsch> orangelady: what is your network interface? eth0?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Si!
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<orangelady> fritsch: eth0
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: ok
<fritsch> orangelady: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1452
<LeeJunFan> aliasfred, orangelady: true, try 'telnet www.opera.com' after it connects type 'GET[enter] '
<aliasfred> orangelady: please do 'telnet 64.191.203.30 80' and tell me if it connect
<fritsch> orangelady: if this does not change anything -> we have to search otherwhere
<fritsch> orangelady: but listen to the others ;-) too much info for you in one time
<aliasfred> LeeJunFan: with 80 at the end of telnet :)
<orangelady> hey yall, not that fast, im a girl + im a newbie!
<aliasfred>  orangelady: please do 'telnet 64.191.203.30 80' and tell me if it connect
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: but 6.06 to 6.06.1 shouldn't need a whole distro updrade. Is that right?
<mik51587> anyone know how to make this chat client work with msn?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Nope but it won't kill you
<aliasfred> the ip is digg.com
<DaSkreech>  You can dist-upgrade all the time
<aliasfred> something you could not access
<LeeJunFan> aliasfred: oops yeah, with the port 80. Although just connecting won't rule out MTU as the syn/ack packets will be small anyway.
<orangelady> aliasfred: connect
<aliasfred> LeeJunFan: ok so the mtu or ecn :)
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: now type 'GET' and see if you get html.
<aliasfred> have fun :)
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: should I enable source repositories or is that overkill?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Only if you are going to be playing around in the source code of programs
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: I may do that later, but not now. so, binary only!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<orangelady> leejunfan: yeah, got html
<orangelady> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<orangelady> <html><head>
<orangelady> <title>302 Found</title>
<orangelady> </head><body>
<orangelady> <h1>Found</h1>
<orangelady> <p>The document has moved <a href="http://diggtheblog.blogspot.com/">here</a>.</p>
<orangelady> <hr>
<orangelady> <address>Apache Server at blog.digg.com Port 80</address>
<orangelady> </body></html>
<orangelady> Connection closed by foreign host.
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: watch the channel flooding - it will get you kicked.
<orangelady> oh sorry, guess, that was spam
<DaSkreech> Please don't paste here
<orangelady> sorry again, i'm new, will try to learn!
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: was that everything?
<orangelady> yep
<newbie_1000> DaSkreech: is that right, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<newbie_1000> ok
<orangelady> leejunfan: yes
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: just for the sake of being thorough try ip route change default via [your gateway ip]  mtu 1492
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: sudo ip route...
<orangelady> leejunfan: did that, didn't help
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: try the telnet thing with 'telnet www.opera.com 80' then GET.
<orangelady> leejunfan: i don't know if that is of any help, in my router setup i can set a mru value, it's at 1492, i can also choose to enforce mru, this is disabled
<orangelady> leejunfan: got the whole page
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: I think with ppp connections you should enforce mru.
<LeeJunFan> orangelady: I have a feeling it's an image on one of the servers causing the pages not to load, when you telnet and GET you are asking only for the HTML which may be below an MTU packetsize anyway, but there's probably an image that's larger than the MTU causing it to hang on loading the page.
<trappist> an image size > the mtu shouldn't keep it from loading
<trappist> trying to load an image from an overloaded site might, for a while
<LeeJunFan> trappist: no, but it's a pppoe connection with 1492 max MTU. If the remote site doesn't do pmtu discovery correctly then it's sending packets larger than orangelady's connection will xmit, and if somewhere between orangelady and the remote site DF [Don't fragment]  is set then it won't break up the 1500byte packet size to fit down the 1492pppoe connection.
<trappist> LeeJunFan: the kernel should just reassemble the fragments in any case
<LeeJunFan> trappist: there won't be any, it's a router.
<LeeJunFan> they won't get past the router to the kernel.
<cerda> the best software similar to guitar pro ?!?!?
<trappist> cerda: what's it do, write tablature?
<dell500> I just recently formated a 300GB SATA drive with a USB enclosure... the fs is in NTFS and I used the command 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/usb-sata' but it says it's the wrong fs for some reason
<cerda> trappist, yes a program to write tabs for guitar, drums piano...
<trappist> cerda: might try lilypond.  or songwrite/kguitar/gnometab/etktab for guitar-specific software.
<orange_lady> leejunfan: when setting enforce mru, i had to disconnect and now my nick's still registered somehow, well here i am again, thanx again for your help so far
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: no prob. Any luck?
<word> is there a way to assign a process to a certain x window?
<orange_lady> leejunfan: and sure enough, this seems to have solved the problem!
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: cool! I was pretty sure we were barking up the right tree.
<orange_lady> leejunfan: thanx a lot!
<orange_lady> leejunfan: what's barking up a tree? i'm german... ;-)
<trappist> word: can you elaborate
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: I have a feeling that when we tried the ip route change maybe we didn't set your MTU low enough to overcome it but if your router takes care of it - that's a better option anyway.
<user___> when running sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run it complains about not being able to find ld ?
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: that we were on the right track, had the right idea what the problem was, etc... Just searching for a solution.
<word> trappist: I want to use irexec to launch mythfrontend on my tv which uses a seperate 'sreen' or i think it's called a seperate x window.. anyway if I don't want it to launch in my monitor screen i want it to launch in my tv.
<user___> but binutils-static is installed ?
<word> trappist: when irexec is launched from that screen mythfrontend launches from that screen
<word> but if i have it autostart it seems it doesn't start from the tv's window
<trappist> user___: I've seen that before when trying to build a package.  couldn't find it in the chroot environment or something, I guess.  don't remember how I solved that, but make sure you have ld and friends - sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<orange_lady> leejunfan: i think i even understand a little of what the problem was, well still don't really understand why windows can do it, but must be a setting in windows which is able to find the right mtu
<trappist> word: oh, presumably your tv is set up as like another monitor, in which case you should be able to say something like DISPLAY=:1 irexec
<edards_> ?
<edards_> teste 18:57
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: I'm wondering the same thing - windows may have a smaller default MTU or somehow detect and set it's mtu differently.
<word> trappist: oh that makes sense :D I'll try that now
<user___> ad ld is called ld-static in /bin
<orange_lady> leejunfan: it's those silly little things that make it so hard for a windows power user to get into linux, you just have to learn all this stuff from scratch...
<trappist> user___: you don't have a /usr/bin/ld?
<trappist> well that's all I got - I'm out
* trappist &
<orange_lady> leejunfan: but well, this is great, after about a week of trying on my own and reading many many forums, this is finally solved, thanx a lot again!
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: your welcome, this is one of those things you only know about if you've learned the hard way personally. I set the MTU on a dialup server too low once and had similar problems to different sites.
<LeeJunFan> orange_lady: luckilly when the calls started coming in that hotmail.com wouldn't load I knew I had only changed 1 thing.. so it was easy to figure out.
<user___> ok solved the ld problem now i need objcopy, anyone know what package this is in ?
<orange_lady> leejunfan: well, just installed kubuntu, after about 10 years of windows, 5 yeats of which also doing some sysadmin stuff for a small company... much more than one thing that changed!
<cerda> i cant get sound to work on flash :(
<user___> how can i exit x server or can i move to a different init to install nvidia drivers ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<jordanR> #debian
<DaSkreech> user___: Alt+Ctrl+F1
#kubuntu 2006-08-15
<orange_lady> whois orangelady
<hackman2007> how do I install the build-essential package?
<word> trappist: i get an error saying mythfrontend: cannot connect to X server :1 :-/ is there a way i can find out what the x server's name is?
<hackman2007> anyone know how to install the build-essential package in Kubuntu?
<Agios> apt-get install build-essencial
<hackman2007> k
<hackman2007> thanks
<Agios> np
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<orange_lady> hackman2007: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with xorg.config i have an issue with my dual head setup where the desktop doesnt fit on my monitor, it scrolls from edge to edge
<word> pagan0ne: all the time or have you restarted x since the problem started?
<gravespit> how do i get unrar?
<DaSkreech> apt-get install unrar
<jordanR> unrar-free
<DaSkreech> Whatever :)
<gravespit> ahhh okey thanks!
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with xorg.config i have an issue with my dual head setup where the desktop doesnt fit on my monitor, it scrolls from edge to edge
<word> pagan0ne: all the time or have you restarted x since the problem started?
<gravespit> couldnt find the package unrar-free
<word> pagan0ne: before you start repeating yourself maybe you should watch for replies..
<jordanR> gravespit: just sec
<pagan0ne> word: i had sevral client crashse, but the problem developed immedently after i switched to nvidia drivers and set up my dual display setup
<pagan0ne> word: sorry about the repeats, but everythime i said sompthing, i got disconnected
<gravespit> jordanR:okey
<DaSkreech> gravespit: You have universe?
<word> pagan0ne: are you using dapper?
<jordanR> yeah is it apt-get unrar-free check the site. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/
<gravespit> DaSkreech: think so
<jordanR> opps
<jordanR> apt-get install unrar-free
<pagan0ne> word: yep, fresh install, did an update using adept, then installed nvidia drivers and tried to get 2nd display up and running
<gravespit> well that dont work so maybe i dont have universe?
<word> did you follow the tutorial NvidiaTVOut on the wiki?
<DaSkreech> gravespit: I would say yes :-) can you pastebin your sources?
<word> pagan0ne: ^
<gravespit> DaSkreech: sure if you tell me where i can see it? was in it long time ago
<pagan0ne> word: im not using the tv output, im using the vga and dvi outputs (dvi using the supplied dvi2vga converter that comes with nvidia cards
<orange_lady> gravespit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> gravespit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<word> pagan0ne: did you follow the tutorial NvidiaTVOut on the wiki?
<word> (yes or no question) :P
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Where'd you get narried?
<gravespit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20596
<pagan0ne> word: im looking at it now, i was just using the toold provided to me from the "system settings" menu, i dont know much about xorg config
<darkyoshi372> How can I watch streaming H.264, or whatever format Apple is using to stream WWDC? I want to watch it.
<orange_lady> gravespit: do you have breezy?
<apallo19> can someone help me mount a shared folder?
<word> pastebin your xorg config pagan0ne
<gravespit> orange_lady: ive got unrar-free now
<orange_lady> gravespit: how?
<gravespit> orange_lady: tokk away the # in front of the universe repositories, and updated and tried again and i t worked
<orange_lady> gravespit: great, found it out yourself..., btw, do you still have breezy or do you just have an old sources.list?
<apallo19> i have a shared drive on my windows box that i want to mount as a drive on my kubuntu box, but it isn't working. Could someone help me?
<gravespit> orange_lady: still have breezy :)
<DaSkreech> gravespit: I was jsut noting that
<gravespit> orange_lady: but how can i make it work with Ark?
<orange_lady> gravespit: why? just a question?
<DaSkreech> gravespit: I think It should work now
<gravespit> orange_lady: Whyi have Breezy? well it works :)
<orange_lady> gravespit: i actually don't know, I'm a newbie myself and haven't used Ark...
<gravespit> DaSkreech: nah i doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Strange worked for me :-(
<DaSkreech> at least I think it did I don't recall doing anything etra
<DaSkreech> you can unrar from the command line?
<apallo19> do i need voice to be seen here?
<jordanR> nope
<apallo19> ahh, just being ignored then
<gravespit> DaSkreech: unrar <filename> <path>  ?
<jordanR> or no one can help you out :)
<DaSkreech> apallo19: Don't know about mount
<DaSkreech>  have you tried smb:/ ?
<apallo19> that's true
<apallo19> yep
<orange_lady> apallo19: what have you done so far? I'm a newbie so i don't think i can help you much, but i'll try
<apallo19> i've tried about 10 variations of mount
<DaSkreech> And it's there?
<apallo19> i have tried doing it from the drive thingy in kde
<apallo19> it keeps failing, and i'm at a loss as to why
<terrilsj> hello, i need some help with grub, is this the right channel
<apallo19> i just wanna listen to my mp3's
<ru> kubuntu just installed - yippee
<DaSkreech> What command are you using?
<terrilsj> when i install grub from kubuntu - it recognizes my sata drive as hd2 and only installs that way
<ru> can someone tell me is there a vnc server built into kubuntu? I can only find client software so far (linux nube)
<terrilsj> however at boot time, i have to hit e and edit the line to hd0
<terrilsj> if i edit menu.lst , grub automatically changes it
<DaSkreech> ru:  check under internet in the KMeu
<terrilsj> and i have to keep just editing it at boot time
<DaSkreech> apallo19: so you can see it in smb:/ ?
<apallo19> yes
<apallo19> but it wont mount
<DaSkreech> but you can't go into it?
<DaSkreech> What does it say?
<apallo19> when i run mount  -t smbfs -o username=foo,password=bar //servername/mp3 /mnt/mp3
<apallo19> it comes back telling me that the wrong fs is picked
<apallo19> when i change it to autofs or ntfs, it tells me it cant find the drive
<ru> DaSkreech: Its not there :( how can I install it?
<apallo19> all the guides tell me to use smbmount, but it's not installed
<DaSkreech> apallo19: Then apt-get install smbount
<apallo19> i tried that, says it can't find it
<DaSkreech> ru: Oh wait vnc
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> ru: Know how to use adept?
<ru> DaSkreech: yip
<DaSkreech> ru then Go to it :)
<mrono_> two questions
<DaSkreech> Search for VNC and see which one you like
<apallo19> and apt-get doesn't know where it is, or what it is
<mrono_> 1, what's the required packages to configure, make, etc
<DaSkreech> apallo19: Maybe smbclinet?
<mrono_> 2, how do I make the desktop change with the mouse
<DaSkreech> apallo19: Smb4k I mean
<DaSkreech> !b-e > mrono_
<apallo19> that it found
<apallo19> :)
<DaSkreech> mrono_: Not sure what you mean
<actinic> mrono_, answer to #1 i believe is 'build-essential'
<mrono_> yep
<mrono_> I want the desktop to change to the right when the mouse goes to the right side, as well as te left
<mrono_> btw, it looks like someone deleted the configure page, it's still in the recent edits.
<actinic> hey everyone i've started a kubuntu linux folding@home team ...
<actinic> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<actinic> now let's catch Ubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> How big are they?
<actinic> huge
<DaSkreech> Phat Huge?
<apallo19> thank you soooo much daskreech
<apallo19> it worked!@
<actinic> even phatter
<DaSkreech> apallo19: Jammin now?
<apallo19> yepp
<actinic> here's Ubuntu:  http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=45104
<actinic> and here's us: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=51238
<actinic> :( see the difference?
<larson999> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> actinic: Not really. seems pretty close :)
<actinic> lol, well they've got a bit of a head start :)
<actinic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Firetech> I have a strange problem with kdm/X.org/The Kernel in Dapper (I update often, yes.). Everytime I cold-boot the machine (which thankfully isn't often), all I get is a black screen after the boot process. I can't switch to tty, I can't do anything. I have to press the reset button, but the next boot works fine. It happens everytime I cold boot, and sometimes when I reboot after a long uptime too...
<Firetech> The syslog shows nothing strange
<Firetech> It seems to be a kernel panic, since the machine isn't reachable via ssh...
<larson999> so i went and done: i bought a computer with embedded ati.  i guess i'll see how the drivers are coming along.
<LeeJunFan> larson999: laptop?
<LeeJunFan> larson999: I'm happy to report that the newest drivers FINALLY will allow me to suspend to RAM.
<hackman2007> build essential still won't build, it says "Invalid operation :(
<gnomefreak> hackman2007: what command?
<DaSkreech> hackman2007: What does?
<hackman2007> sudo apt-get build-essential
<gnomefreak> build essential isnt a command you use its a meta package
<gnomefreak> install
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> hackman2007: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> or better yet, "sudo aptitude install build-essential" (without the quotes)
<mrono_> hmm
<hackman2007> oh ok
<hackman2007> I just typed in what I typed lol
<DaSkreech> hackman2007: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<larson999> LeeJunFan: no, i display model from circuit city.  was pretty packed for only $350.  my 6 year old mobo finally died and after telling my wife i'd need a mobo, cpu, and ram, she let me get a new system because all of that would have added up to nearly as much or more than that
<mrono_> I'm doing a configure and it's looking for the 'x includes'
<hackman2007> I didn't type the install part ;)
<hackman2007> it's working now :D
<mrono_> what do i need?
<DaSkreech> mrono_: Just checking what are you installing?
<mrono_> i'm configuring a modified version of lipstik
<mrono_> I found what i'm looking for
<mrono_> RMPL i guess
<hackman2007> do I have to install a graphics driver for Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> hackman2007: Do you have graphics?
<hackman2007> I have integrated graphics
<DaSkreech> Umm. Well If you can see then I think that you should be good
<hackman2007> lol
<LeeJunFan> mrono_: you probably want x-dev, xserver-xorg-dev, x11proto-core-dev, libx11-dev   --- one of those may depend on the others, I don't recall.
<henk> Hi, I have a sd cardreader in my laptop and I'm trying to use it. If I insert an sd card (2G), dmesg tells me that a mmcblk0 was found and it even shows the 2G. But If i do a cfdisk on it to create some partition tables the do not become persistant. Dmesg shows me an error about block0 not being read and about hardware interupts timeout. Does this sound familiar? does anyone know how to get this working ?
<Pagan0ne> ok this is getting really annoying, i still cant get the xorg problem fixed, and it seems kubuntu is extreamly unstable on my system
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: what xorg problem? and is the unstability known to be related or not to the xorg problem?
<Dasnipa`> hmm can someone help me get the s/pdif digital output working on my soundcard?
<apallo19> is there a terminal command to list the process that are running?
<Dasnipa`> apallo19, top
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: i just setup xorg to run nvidia drivers, with a dual head display, and when i changed the resolution, the desktop became larger than the monitor, causing a scrolling issue inside of each monitor. about the instability, im not sure, but it seems my system randomly hangs between 20-40 miniutes of uptime, i cannot telnet into it, and ctrl+alt+bk-space doesnt work, mouse still responds, but it stuck moving around on
<apallo19> thanks
<LeeJunFan> apallo19: ps - I like ps xauw
<newbie_1000> Anyone know about installing Gecko on Konqueror?
<Dasnipa`> apallo19, also ps -aux
<newbie_1000> who's here?
<Agios> If you want Gecko why not just use Firefox?
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: im sorry did you get my last message, it seems i got disconnected....
<newbie_1000> I like how Konqueror integrates with KDE. I know it can be done, but how?
<Jucato> I don't think Gecko can be installed on Konqueror, as it uses its own engine (KHTML, on which Mac OS X's Safari is based)
<newbie_1000> I know about KHTML, but I was googling and there is way to put Gecko into Konqueror as a KPart, KMozilla.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: There is a thingy to switch the engien to gecko :)
<Jucato> newbie_1000: that project was abandoned a few years ago
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you're not talking about Browser Identification are you?
<newbie_1000> really?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Nope :-P
<Jucato> DaSkreech: care to share?
<newbie_1000> rendering engine
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: yeah. Sry - I haven't had the opportunity to play with nvidia or dual monitors so I'm afraid I can't be much help there.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: open source your knowledge. :-D
<newbie_1000> I like the integrated Gecko's. K-Meleon on windows, Galeon on GNOME, is there a QT Gecko?
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Another abandoned project
<taylor> can some tell me how to install azureus without the need to install mozilla, since i already have firefox
<newbie_1000> so, XUL is the toolkit to use?
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: yeah it got so annoying i had to boot back indo windows to chat, because every time i tried to get on irc to get help, i would get told to google it, or read the wiki, by the time i read and understood the wiki, and compaired it to my own settings, still to no avil, my system would freeze, and id need to reboot...
<taylor> when i do an 'apt-get install azureus' it wants to install mozilla as a dep
<Jucato> I thought Mozilla doesn't ship Gecko without Firefox as of now? an Ubuntu devs said that it's one of the reasons why Firefox can't be uninstalled in Ubuntu. But how come Epiphany ang Galen can use Gecko? (presuming Epiphany is using Gecko)
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: No problem using one system to debug another
<taylor> is there a no dependancy option for apt-get?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: well i just cant figure out why a 2+ year old install of xp should be stanle but a brand new default install of kubunutu, with the only modification being im running nvidia drivers should be so unstable
<newbie_1000> What do I have to do to configure WINE?
<DaSkreech> sinecfg
<hackman2007> how do I install firefox on Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: is it unstable before the drivers?
<Jucato> hackman2007: sudo apt-get install firefox
<DaSkreech> hackman2007: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<newbie_1000> or use Add/Remove Programs.
<newbie_1000> If you like GUIS
<newbie_1000> *GUIs
* DaSkreech was wondering who GUS was :)
<hackman2007> nah I hate the Kubuntu GUI lol
<hackman2007> sometimes it's just easier to do it with Konsole
<taylor> is there a no dependency option for apt-get?  I don't know why I need to have mozilla for azureus, b/c i have firefox installed
<paul_> lol @ DaSkreech
<hackman2007> any good software I should look into?
<taylor> and when i go to remove mozilla it unistalls azureus
<newbie_1000> hope nothing breaks in this upgrade. It's got two minutes left of downloading.
<hackman2007> ok I did that sudo command
<hackman2007> anything else I have to do to install it?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: arg this is so annoying, ive been wi it since like 3 today, and i cant get any help from anyone on irc, and although kubunutu works alot better on my system (asfar as having hardware support... i can accualy get dual heads up and running, and it now reconices my webcam and nic right off the bat) it is now more unstable than i can deal with and its just stressing me out
<newbie_1000> hackman2007: I know you don't like the GUI, but it's great for browsing available software and stuff, even if you don't install with it
<soulrider> !seen tk
<ubotu> I last saw tk (i=tk@61.34.142.149) 18m 13s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<soulrider> damn, i allways miss him!
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: What's happening?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: ive been waiting to change over to 100% linux now for like 5 years, and every time i look into it theres features on windows that linux doesnt have that i cant live without, not linux finally supports everything i need, its more unstable than windows
<soulrider> anyways, does anoye have any idea of why i canm mount my usb drive manually but not using KDE?
<Jucato> soulrider: are you using KDE 3.5.4?
<maltaethiron> can i get azureus on kubuntu??
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> until yesterday i ahd no problem
<soulrider> but niw its screwed
<Jucato> when did you upgrade to KDE 3.5.4?
<soulrider> funny thing is i had a problem that fixed itself:
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> week ago?
<soulrider> or more
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> I think there's a bug with KDE 3.5.4 and HAL in Kubuntu...
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> i upgraded hAL today
<newbie_1000> hey, just curios, but which version of Debian does *Ubuntu correspond to?
<maltaethiron> guys, can anyone tell me if azureus is available for kde?
<soulrider> its weird
<soulrider> i could mount my pen drive well but in home i didnt see my ntfs drives
<Skrot> maltaethiron: It's java, so yes.
<Jucato> AFAIK, Debian Sid
<soulrider> now i see my ntfs drives but i cant mount
<maltaethiron> !azureus
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: What's Happening
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<taylor> maltaehiron you can get azureus with kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> bah, just use ktorrent.
<taylor> the problem is it just wants to install a bunch of deps like Mozilla for some reason
<newbie_1000> I'd just as soon use KTorrent. I don't use torrent much anyways.
<taylor> LeeJunFan does ktorrent offer the end to end encryption?
<actinic> opera's bittorrent is quite nice
<Skrot> It offers "protocol encryption"
<LeeJunFan> taylor: the newest version 2.0 does if you compile from source.
<soulrider> taylor it does
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: well my kds desktop doesnt fir on my monitor, ie when i mouse to the edge of the screen, ir scrolls more desktop onto the screen, and every 20-40 miniutes the system freezes completly, i cant telnet in, ctrl+alt+bk-space wont work, and the mouse is trapped on the monitor it was on, and everything is just locked, like kde went kaput and took everything but X with it. (ie i can move my mouse around on that monitor
<Skrot> So.. is there an "official" ecryption protocol for bittorrent?
<taylor> its not in the repos yet?
<LeeJunFan> taylor: only for edgy
<LeeJunFan> unstable
<taylor> i moved away from gentoo b/c i got tired of compiling
<actinic> Pagan0ne, is this issue repeatable using the liveCD?
<taylor> but after all its only one program
<LeeJunFan> Skrot: yeah, it's meant to confuse ISP's who limit or block filesharing.
<Jucato> isn't there a KTorrent 2.0 .deb package for Dapper on their site?
<Skrot> LeeJunFan: I see. My main concern was if there was a "standard" for it
<taylor> i'll check it out, in the mean time does any1 know if there is option for no dependencies
<Pagan0ne> Skrot: well it doesnt seem there will ever be an official encryption method as Bram Cohen doesnt beleave that is the answer to bittorrents problems
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: have you tried #ubuntu-xgl or #nvidia ?
<LeeJunFan> taylor: yeah, I agree with that. But like you said - it's only one program. I compile only a few things on my system, kopete, ktorrent and madwifi-ng, everything else is from repositories.
<taylor> so i can say apt-get install <no deps=mozilla> azurues
<goemon4> hey all, can anyone help me with openGL and sdl (on where to get them)
<Skrot> Pagan0ne: I get that. But if a lot of clients deceide on one, it'll be the defacto way of encryping bittorrent :)
<Pagan0ne> actinic: using the live-cd i cant get it to come up in dual display mode, as i needed to install the nvidia drivers to do that
<Pagan0ne> actinic: as far as locking up i havent had it in live-cd mode long enough to find out, but i dont think so
<taylor> i like to stick w/ ktorrent but for some reason some of the torrent files take forever to start in ktorrent, but then they load up right away on azureus
<actinic> Pagan0ne, in your research are there issues with dual display?
<taylor> azureus is a bit of a cpu hog
<LeeJunFan> taylor: I had that problem too with the older versions, but as soon as I updated to 2.0 those files that had all been waiting forever started downloading.
<Jucato> actually, it's more of a RAM hog, IIRC
<taylor> well then ill give it a shot
<Pagan0ne> actinic: i havent ever been able to find any information that is of any use to me for dual display systems, but no i havent seen anyone else complain of this problem, or of any other simmilar issues with dual head systems
<taylor> i definitly like the ability to search within the client like ktorrent offers
<taylor> nice ktorrent offers a deb on their site
<taylor> for 2.0
<taylor> http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<willnapier> Hi is anyone out there? I'm new to irc
<hackman2007> it won't let me get into add/remove programs anymore, it says "conversation with su failed"
<willnapier> oo there is!
<hackman2007> hi
<DaSkreech> Skrot: What' about encryption?
<willnapier> hi hackman
<LeeJunFan> taylor: I tried that the other day and didn't get any plugins with it, so I compiled from source and was okay.
<actinic> Pagan0ne, does this thread apply? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=468997
<taylor> ok, ill will compile then
<DaSkreech> willnapier: Hi
<willnapier> Hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Welcome to IRC
<willnapier> I'm looking for advice on getting KMobileTools up and running
<willnapier> thanks
<DaSkreech> Well I don't know what Kmobiletools are. Something to help you carry hammers?
<Pagan0ne> actinic: well that doesnt rea;;y hit either of my issues on the head
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: #nvidia ?
<willnapier> Something to manage cellphone/mobilephone contacts
<willnapier> from your pc
<Pagan0ne> actinic: my first issue is that my desktop is larger than my monitor, unless i reduce my resolution to sompthing like 800x600 on my 19"monitor
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: i think its more of a xorg.conf problem than a driver problem, only reason i mentioned i was using nvidia drivers is because i couldnt even get dual display running w/o them
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: can you put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: Is it unstable before the drivers?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech well when i went back to running standard nv drivers i beleave it was just as unstable
<actinic> if it's unstable with a liveCD it could be overheating or some other hardware prob
<Pagan0ne> actinic: i dont think its a heat issue, my system runs pretty cool, and its stable in my 2+ yr old install of xp, ive had uptimes of months in my xp install
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20606 i posted it, it is the file generated by the install, and kubunutu's own setup utilities....
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: Do you have any logs of the crashes?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: where could i go to look for the logs, i have looked at log files before, however they never make much sence to me...
<DaSkreech> Erm.. the X logs?
<DaSkreech> I forget gimmie a second
<LeeJunFan>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log I think.
<DaSkreech>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: i have 2 log files, i just coppied over to my windows partition
<DaSkreech> Man there should be a way to ignore / commands
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: to me the logs fdont show any signs of a crash or a panic
<DaSkreech> Your system freezes though?
<DaSkreech>  can you ssh in?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: i cant ssh in and ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work either
<JRH3K5> !quota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JRH3K5> !disk quota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disk quota - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JRH3K5> >:(\
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: I thought I would see something in your config that would explain why your resolution was low, but view area was high, but nothing really.
<DaSkreech> ssh in not working is a pretty bad sign
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: well my resolution is high, but i can only see like 80% of the desktop on screen, if i move mouse to edge of screen, it scrolls over to show the rest of the desktop
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: try running xwininfo in a shell, then click on your background image [not a window]  and see what it says for geometry.
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: ah, you're not running it now are you?
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: the only log that shows signs of trouble is evms-engine.log
<DaSkreech> Does the time seem about right?
<rocketman768> anyone know how to use bluetooth with bitpim?
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: no i booted into xp so i could stay on irc longer as previously i kept being told to read the man, or the wiki, and by the time i was done, my system was locked
<rocketman768> or can anyone tell me what "port" i should direct bitpim to?
<Pagan0ne> h/o let me see if i can setup another system so i can chat on that one while working on this one
<belatucadros> I can't seem to get wine to install it saays package is missing or obsolete
<DaSkreech> Pagan0ne: Wouldn't happen to have a live cd?
<DaSkreech> belatucadros: Where are you installing it from?
<belatucadros> CLI
<Pagan0ne> DaSkreech: yes thats what i installed off of, i just installed it today
<DaSkreech> belatucadros: I mean what repository
<belatucadros> lol nvm I somehow managed to fix it lol
<belatucadros> I just disabled the DVD use for packages and enabled all the repositories guess that must have done it for it
<dek> I don't know wtf happened but I now get KPersonalizer every time I boot Linux, the desktop runs extremely slow (even mouse pointer) and when it starts to work OK after some minutes, desktop becomes blank. When I reboot again I get KPersonalizer and this behaviour repeats. Any help?
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: your desktop spans 2 monitors, when you move your mouse to the left edge does just one monitor scroll the image or does it scroll the whole image across both monitors?
* LeeJunFan is tempted to go get his other monitor and try xinerama.
<DaSkreech> dek:turn off Kpersonalizer maybe?
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: ok well say both monitors are on the far left, i start moving my mouse to the right, monitor 2 does nothing, mouse on monitor 1 moves toward edge of screen, mouse gets to what looks like the edge, instead of moving to monitor 2, it pushes the monitor over to view the other 20% of the desktop, then it rolls onto monitor 2, it then moves accrost monitor 2, and again when it gets to what looks like the egde, it pus
<dek> uninstall?
<dek> will remove, lets see if it helps
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: so both monitors scroll but individually?
<Pagan0ne> yes
<declan> HI! anyone wanna do a Dr. House and help diagnose a problem with apt?
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: there's an option called ViewPort for X that might help that, it looks like the default res when you boot is going to be 1280x1024 on the gateway, and 1024x768 on the other monitor. If you add ViewPort 1280 1024 line to the subsection display and 1024 768 to the other one it may fix the scrolling problem.
<LeeJunFan> declan: it's pigeon poop, you've been growing your weed on the roof and pigeons are pooping in it - mad you sick.
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: can you provide a breif example including the line above and below where this option should go?
<DaSkreech> dek: You have it in the system tray?
<dek> I now removed KPersonalizer to see if it helped but i still get extremely slow desktop at startup, then background turns black and icons disappear. What's wrong?
<declan> damn! I forgot the first 3 diagnoses are always wrong! And Linux always lies
<dek> no, only Konversation in tray
* eliadosom se despide
* eliadosom is away: Away at the moment
<DaSkreech> declan: second opinon. You need some sysmptms to diagnose?
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20608
<Viper550> I made a nice new Grub splash, wanna see?
<DaSkreech> Viper550: Why not?
<Viper550> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44238
<DaSkreech> dek: Do you have a saved session?
<Viper550> Goes nice with Kubuntu's new default colors
<declan> I have internet connection as evidenced by me being here. Konqueror also works ok. However, apt-get cannot connect. I have tried many source lists including ones that are known to work fine. still, it just times out!
<DaSkreech> declan: can you pastebin your sources?
<belatucadros> damn mac users are azzhats
<DaSkreech> belatucadros: All Computer users are :-)
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: if you change your resolution then you'll want to change those viewports to match, by default X will start with the first resolution listed in modes line in display subsection, so if you later want to change your resolution just put the one you want first in the list.
<belatucadros> I guess your right there
<declan> sure, but im pretty sure its not that. I just reinstalled the system. Didn't help.
<DaSkreech> declan: can You ping the servers?
<belatucadros> this guy was telling me if I go out and buy the Mac OSX I can't legally install it on any hardware I want
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: when it comes to manualy editing a config file, your talking to someone who could mess up editing a lilo.conf file with no problem
<drbreen> blatucadros: can't you compile darwin for your pc and put os  files on top of it ?
<LeeJunFan> declan: 2 things to verify. 1. you can DNS lookup the server (host [repository hostname] ), and that you're not using any kind of proxy.
<dek> DaSkreech: manually you mean? How do I do that?
<declan> pasted it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20609
<belatucadros> I was talking about buying a legit Mac OS and doing a plain from scratch install on an AMD system
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.working first.
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: im loading up an old PII 266MHZ system so i can chat on irc while on my main box, h/o and i can get into some more indepth troubleshooting
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: then you can restore from the working one later if needed.
<belatucadros> not compiling necessary since the one I would purchase is the x86 edition
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: ive already got 3 copys of it i know to backup before i start
<declan> LeeJunFan: You'll have to talk me through those. I'm more or less a newbie.
<belatucadros> and the only way for the ppl of mac to tell is if they were invading your privacy which is a huge no no
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: it just seems whenever i take advice from strangers whatever they tell me never works, and what they tell me wont work, works
<belatucadros> would be nice if I coudl get my copy of cedega to install on kubuntu but it doens't seem to want to
<Pagan0ne> lol, my room now looks like hacker heaven, i got like 6 monitors, only 2 of which are actualy on a desk, the rest are sitting ontop of coverless cases, running old hardware :^
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: well, like I said I'm not an nvidia or xinerama user, but that scrolling you are talking about would be caused by the viewport stuff, so I figured maybe I can help you with at least that one issue.
<glj12> hi all!
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: i would appreciate it, if you give me a second, and let this old dinasour boot, then i can log on from there, and if anything goes wrong maby ill have a better shot at fixing it
<glj12> i absolutely kubuntu, just wanted to let you guys know, except for one problem...
<glj12> konquerer is painfully slow for wifi, and my connection signal is very strong, and 3mbps dsl connection
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<glj12> so i wanted to use firefox instead
<Commander-Crowe> I got Kubuntu today
<LeeJunFan> declan: first I guess, can you open konsole and 'ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com' ?
<glj12> sweet
<DaSkreech> dek: I never said manually
<glj12> but do you know how to install firefox?
<Commander-Crowe> I want to install it right alongside with ubuntu and xubuntu
<glj12> cool
<Commander-Crowe> without removing Xubuntu and UBuntu
<belatucadros> sudo apt-get install firefox
<glj12> multi boot with grub?
<Commander-Crowe> how is this accomplised>
<glj12> i did that
<glj12> let me give you the error message belatucadros
<belatucadros> k
<dek> DaSkreech: where does KDE save it's configuration files? maybe if I completely delete them...
<glj12> However the following packages replace it:
<glj12>   libnss3
<glj12> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<Commander-Crowe> no anser?
<Commander-Crowe> answer*
<glj12> Commander-Crowe: I am a noob, sorry. :(
<belatucadros> did you try sudo apt-get update
<belatucadros> and then the install
<glj12> i am more of a knoppix guy
<Commander-Crowe> I have the Kubuntu disc
<glj12> i did, yes, and update stated...
<Commander-Crowe> but no internet on that computer
<belatucadros> well thats odd Ive never had that problem
<glj12> Reading package lists... Done
<glj12> thats all it says
<glj12> then it goes back to the glj12@lordofatlantis blah blah
<Pagan0ne> damn it takes forever for a 266Mhz machine to load up the latest kubunutu live cd :^
<glj12> lol Pagan0ne
<belatucadros> once the update is done just try again and if it still doesn't work Im not to sure what the prob could be
<LeeJunFan> Pagan0ne: it doesn't help if the CD drive is 2x or something :p
<glj12> belatucadros: yeah, already done all of that
<Pagan0ne> LeeJunFan: lol its 24x, not that it matters much, it only has 100Mb sd ram
<glj12> belatucadros: so i mean... no other ideas? :(
<LeeJunFan> declan: you still there?
<declan> LeeJunFan: Arghh. It won't stop; 64 bytes from gb.archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182): icmp_seq=108 ttl=52 time=29.0 ms
<belatucadros> could be maybe a repository but Im unsure on that one
<LeeJunFan> declan: hit ctrl-c
<glj12> hmm... can you refer me to anyone else?
<rocketman768> how do i refer to a serial port on a bluetooth device?
<declan> LeeJunFan: ah. good. So, does that mean its working or not working?
<belatucadros> possibly DaSkreech
<LeeJunFan> declan: you got responses so that means you CAN reach the servers, now try this 'ping -s 1472 -M do gb.archive.ubuntu.com' and see if that works.
<Pagan0ne> lol its been 10 miniutes and its just now loading HAL
<glj12> ok, thanks belatucadros
<belatucadros> no probs
<LeeJunFan> declan: that means you have a working route for traffic to pass between you and the repository, but now we need to figure out why it's not passing the traffic.
<glj12> DaSkreech: Hi, are you around?
<declan> LeeJunFan:
<declan> 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5004ms
<declan> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 81.612/82.111/82.528/0.270 ms
<glj12> DaSkreech: I am having dificulty retrieving firefox via apt-get and Adept.
<declan> LeeJunFan: Seems to work there too.
<LeeJunFan> declan: okay, that means it's not an MTU problem (honestly that was a far shot but since I just had one of those I figured I'd try) :p
<Pagan0ne> oh yeah, i better burn another copy of the live cd to help troubleshoot this system :^who wants to bet it will be dont burning before the other system is done booting?
<glj12> hmm... since no one at the moment can hel me with my firefox problem, can anyone help me with playing videos or hearing anything audio?
<glj12> help*
<LeeJunFan> declan: can you go to gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in a browser succesfully?
<rocketman768> glj12: you tried aptitude?
<glj12> what is that?
<glj12> i might have
<rocketman768> go to a console, type "sudo aptitude"
<Pagan0ne> done burning, and still no kdm yet
<glj12> ok
<glj12> i went there
<glj12> no installed packages
<declan> LeeJunFan: yep. although before I reinstalled kubuntu, firefox didn't work, while konqueror did. Not sure why one could connect and one could not. Seems apt is on firefoxes side
<rocketman768> glj12: ok, now type "/firefox"
<glj12> where?
<glj12> in patitude?
<rocketman768> yes
<rocketman768> when you press the "/" key, it should bring up a search box
<glj12> aptitude*
<glj12> it does a search
<glj12> oh, ok
<rocketman768> right
<glj12> some things come up
<rocketman768> so, now press "n" untill you come to mozilla-firefox
<rocketman768> or firefox
<rocketman768> i forget which
<rocketman768> probably just firefox
<rocketman768> then press the "+" key to tell it you want to get it
<rocketman768> then press "g" (you may have to do it twice) to download and install
<Pagan0ne> whats the best console IRC client included on the live-cd?
<glj12> ok
<glj12> wait, n?
<glj12> it dings
<glj12> or, does the bell thing
<glj12> wow, what
<glj12> mmm
<glj12> let me list you what it says if thats alrght
<rocketman768> glj12: the dinging means it didn't come up with a match
<larson9999> new computer!  i'm stylin now.  finally got rid of the gremlins
<glj12> acpi-support
<glj12> acpid
<DaSkreech> glj12: What's the issue?
<glj12> anacron
<glj12> apmd, ap, apt-utils, aptitude, at
<glj12> sorry to bother you too
<glj12> i just want firefox
<glj12> :)
<larson9999> i thought my old one was fast enough.  this one smokes it
<LeeJunFan> declan: in your /etc/apt/apt.conf file does the AcquireProxy line say true or false?
<rocketman768> why doesn't "sudo apt-get install firefox" work?
<nikkiana> hey... what's the best ftp program?
<glj12> it states something else
<glj12> um..
<glj12> it reccomends something else
<glj12> its weird
<rocketman768> "it"?
<glj12> and now i cant get it to do it again. >.<
<glj12> h/o
<declan> LeeJunFan: says false
<glj12> crud
<glj12> how do i kill aptitude
<LeeJunFan> declan: can you pastebin your results of running 'sudo apt-get update'
<rocketman768> "q"
<glj12> i did killall aptitude and tha worked
<glj12> :)
<glj12> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<glj12> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<glj12> is only available from another source
<glj12> However the following packages replace it:
<glj12>   libnss3
<glj12> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<declan> LeeJunFan: Sure
<glj12> thats what it said when i did that
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hi again :)
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<rocketman768> glj12: hmm
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, i'm looking for recommendations for an FTP program.
<glj12> see that too DaSkreech?
<LeeJunFan> nikkiana: lftp, ncftp, konqueror
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: kBear
<DaSkreech> glj12: try sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<rocketman768> glj12: i would suspect this is a problem in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: If you like GUI :)
<rocketman768> check it and see if you have lines that look like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<Jucato> err... Firefox is in main
<Jucato> not in universe
<rocketman768> jucato: just an example
<Jucato> oh
<glj12> mmm
<glj12> blah
<glj12> can you guys see me?
<Jucato> :-D
<glj12> BLAH!
<glj12> stupid wifi
<glj12> sorry, i missed a lot
<glj12> what were you guys saying?
<glj12> before my wifi dies again
<rocketman768> gjl12: looking at /etc/apt/sources.list?
<glj12> want me to go there?
<LeeJunFan> glj12: get rid of the 2.4GHz phone.
<rocketman768> glj12: see if you have a line that says "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted"
<glj12> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<glj12> #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<glj12> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<glj12> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<glj12> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<glj12> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<LeeJunFan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rocketman768> glj12: ahhhh
<rocketman768> there's yer problem
<glj12> ?
<rocketman768> glj12: uncomment those lines (take out the pound sign)
<glj12> LeeJunFan: No 2.4ghz phone.
<rocketman768> the ones that start with "deb"
<glj12> oh, alright
<glj12> kays
<declan> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20611
<glj12> wonder why it was commented
<glj12> :(
<LeeJunFan> those are all only security - there's no main, etc, in his list.
<rocketman768> worth a shot
<declan> LeeJunFan: that guy, glj12 seems to have a similar problem.
<glj12> erm...
<glj12> chown is my friend?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Where did you get married?
<declan> LeeJunFan: mine failed to verify at installation too.
<rocketman768> lol, might want to try "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<glj12> :)
<Jucato> err.. kdesu kate...
<glj12> kays
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Pagan0ne> still loading......
<rocketman768> muck up eh?
<glj12> i uncommented all of those deb things at the end
<glj12> nope, same schpeal
<glj12> :(
<rocketman768> oh well
<glj12> update works though
<glj12> :)
<glj12> well, thats a start
<glj12> right?
<rocketman768> do you even have the line i pasted above?
<glj12> what do you mean
<glj12> what line, where>
<glj12> ?
<LeeJunFan> declan: see the 1.0.0.0 after the repos hostname? that's the IP apt thinks the repository is at - which obviously is wrong.
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, I got married at Pats Peak in Henniker, NH
<rocketman768> glj12: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted"
<declan> LeeJunFan: Cool. so why does it think that?
<declan> LeeJunFan: Do I have an idiot APT?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: :-) sounds like somewhere I used to live
<LeeJunFan> declan: I'm not sure - I've heard of this before but I don't know the proper solution.
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, i'm attempting to set up gallery at the moment so i can upload pictures of the wedding :)
<glj12> oh, no
<glj12> wait...
<glj12> what the hell, worthless ctrl f
<glj12> it couldnt find it before. :P
<glj12> yeah, i see it now
<glj12> but its commented, so it shouldnt work, right?
<rocketman768> right, uncomment it
<glj12> oh, ok
<LeeJunFan> declan: for now - edit /etc/hosts, add the following line '82.211.81.182 gb.archive.ubuntu.com'
<declan> LeeJunFan: Oh. Not good. Seemed to happen overnight. Could it be to do with my home network?
<LeeJunFan> declan: you could try restarting your router.
<larson9999> ok, well i don't have opengl yet on this ati card
<glj12> broken packages now
<declan> LeeJunFan: tried that. But its worth trying again
<glj12>  firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<glj12>            Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<glj12>            Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.2) but it is not installable
<Pagan0ne> heh, i just got done watching vanishing point :^
<rocketman768> glj12: hm, did you try an upgrade from a previous version of kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> declan: how about pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf file as well - so I can see what DNS servers your system is using.
<declan> LeeJunFan: should it look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20613
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: cool send me a link :)
<glj12> i am with the latest version atm
<glj12> only one i've used
<glj12> wow
<glj12> my wifi is very crappy
<glj12> rocketman768: ?
<glj12> mmmm
<LeeJunFan> declan: yeah, come to think of it you'll need one for 195.248.90.23 security.ubuntu.com - as well.
<declan> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20614
<glj12> did i miss anything you said rocketman768?
<Scak> mmm, anyone know a codecs package that contains mpeg layer 2/3 audio for kaffeine?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, i will.... as soon as i figure out how to upload photos to a Gallery2 gallery :P
<rocketman768> glj12: you come in and go out and like 5 of your posts appear at once
<rOOb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeeJunFan> declan: try running 'dig' in a console to see if you have it.
<glj12> rocketman768: ew, i'm sorry, why s my wifi so shitty?
<glj12> is*
<glj12> i have a negear 108mbps router
<LeeJunFan> declan: using dig we can see which of those 2 dns servers is giving bogus info.
<glj12> the thing is that i am connected to utcht constantly, maybe its this server
<pp> algun espaol
<rocketman768> pp: yo si
<declan> LeeJunFan:
<declan> ; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>>
<declan> ;; global options:  printcmd
<declan> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pp> de donde eres
<glj12> rocketman768: anyway, ideas?
<rocketman768> pp: estados unidos pero soy medio chileno
<LeeJunFan> declan: cool, try this 'dig @192.168.1.1 gb.archive.ubuntu.com' then try with the other DNS server 192.168.123.254
<pp> yo de espaa
<rocketman768> glj12: maybe you can do some sort of upgrade to fix the broken packages
<glj12> how can i do that, in what way do you mean
<pp> hablais del kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> declan: one of them will probably give you a line under ANSWER SECTION with A 1.0.0.0 - that's the bad DNS server.
<rocketman768> pp: tienes algun problema?
<pp> no, me ha costado bastante configurarme la distro , pero para mi guto la tengo perfecta
<glj12> rocketman768: i got adept to show things, and now they are always broken installs
<glj12> broken files and what not
<rocketman768> glj12: there is a "resolver" in aptitude if that helps
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hmm I played with that once
<declan> LeeJunFan: both in pastebin
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, it's.... interesting.
<rocketman768> pp: si...siempre es dificil configurar linux. Pues, para mi lo es. Ahora tengo un problema con el bluetooth, pero el Kubuntu es mas o menos weno
<glj12> ok rocketman768
<glj12> what about audio/video problems
<glj12> any good with that?
<rocketman768> gjl12: such as?
<glj12> erm, i get a black screen fr video
<glj12> and i get no sound
<glj12> =/
<rocketman768> glj12: using what program?
<LeeJunFan> declan: well they both report the correct address, but the 192.168.123.254 seems to leave out some stuff.
<pp> siento no poder ayudarte, ne tengo bluetooth, y no se configurarlo, si es que tu problema es de configuracion
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, photo album applications and me just don't seem to mesh, it seems....
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: It's apache based?
<declan> LeeJunFan: Just tried apt again and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20617
<LeeJunFan> declan: that means it's working but because of the /etc/hosts entry which is a kludge, unfortunately it may be the only thing we have to make it work.
<LeeJunFan> declan: a working kludge is better than no kludge I guess. :p
<rocketman768> glj12: still there?
<declan> LeeJunFan: does that mean we leave it as a mystery? Is it a common problem? Has it happened recently as a result of an update or a kernal change?
<rocketman768> pp: ah, entonces, como esta espana? que hay de contar?
<glj12> back
<glj12> sorry
<pp> mucho calor
<LeeJunFan> declan: it's one of those dns servers not playing nice, but why? who knows...
<glj12> it was that coffee bean looking program, kaffiene or something?
<declan> LeeJunFan: thank-you very very much. I really appreciate your time. If you believe in God, may he bless you and if not, may fate treat you well.
<larson9999> if i installed the fglrx drivers properly for this ati radeon express 200 embedded card, shoul opengl stuff work fast?  or does ati suck that much?
<scotty> Hello. I'm a brand new Kubuntu user (installing on my laptop as we speak, actually), as my Windows XP was corrupted and I decided instead of reinstalling and suffering through the pains of microsoft again, I'd just use Linux. I have a small question. Kubuntu will be running on a cheap dell, and it seems the wireless card isn't working. I'd assume this is because the drivers for it were Windows based. I still have the CD with the wireless card's dri
<scotty> vers on it, but I think they are for Windows. How would I go about getting my wireless card to be recognized?
<rocketman768> gjl12: i've never gotten kaffeine to work properly. You might check out mplayer and see if that works for you
<LeeJunFan> declan: just remember that if sometime in the future you can't reach the repositories it could be related to the /etc/hosts changes we made. If the IP address for the gb repos changes your machine will be looking in the wrong place for them.
<glj12> oh, ok rocketman768
<rocketman768> pp: lo mismo aca...como 33C normalmente
<farous> larson9999: fglrx is not for that card
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: What have you done so far?
<glj12> and what might you reccomend for sound?
<pp> mas o menos como aqui
<declan> LeeJunFan: so I'll need to go to etc/hosts and change the ip address that relates to the repo?
<larson9999> farous: oops! what is?
<LeeJunFan> larson9999: should be fast, run fglrxinfo and see if it says the vendor is ATI.
<LeeJunFan> declan: yes, if it ever changes.
<archangel__> which is the BEST p2p software for linux?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, i installed it..... and now i don't know what to do next....
<declan> LeeJunFan: or if I want to add another repo like the PLF?
<rocketman768> pp: en que parte vives?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How did you install it?
<pp> alicante
<larson9999> LeeJunFan: OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, I cheated and used Fantastico because the host I'm on doesn't have shell access (but I don't pay for it so beggers can't be choosey)
<pp> lo conoces
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<LeeJunFan> declan: depends on if it can resolve it w/o hacking up hosts, problem is that you may find other sites you can't get to w/o figuring out the root of the problem.
<DFM> scotty, you need to check and see if it is listed as a supported card.
<DaSkreech> fantasico?
<steve___> can anyone jog my memory a little...  I lost my hdd and installed kubuntu on my dell 700m and now fn+esc doesn't put it to stand by...  i know i had to wrestle with it 8 months ago to get it to work and currently my brain is drawing a blank
<DFM> if not you may be able to get it to work with ndiswrapper
<scotty> DFM, where do I go to check that, and what happens if it isn't a supported card
<LeeJunFan> you could manually remove one of the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf and see if it fixes the problem w/o the lines in hosts.
<LeeJunFan> declan: ^^
<farous> larson9999: oh is it xpress 200
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, the trouble is i'm kinda confused as to what i'm supposed to do if i want to upload using FTP.... i've always just used the Gallery Remote when I've used it in the past, I'm not a big fan of that method though.... you can upload to Gallery using F-Spot but F-Spot seems to be VERY prone to crashing.
<declan> LeeJunFan:  thanks again. I'm off to download a million updates. Take care!
<LeeJunFan> declan: in either hosts or resolv.conf you can simply comment out lines by putting # in front of them.
<DFM> I spent a week trying to get 3 different cards working and just gave up and bought one that was linux supported
<LeeJunFan> declan: no prob.
<declan> LeeJunFan: I'll try that
<rocketman768> pp: m, no...no creo. Es una region muy populada?
<DFM> let me see if i can find you a link
<larson9999> farous: yeah.
<farous> larson9999: sorry i take it back i miss read it
<DFM> or I can tell you what card i bought that worked out of the box
<pp> esta en el este del pais
<farous> larson9999: do you have the kernel package installed
<pp> a nivel de turismo es bastante conocida
<larson9999> farous: so it should be fast.  for instance, chromium should play at normal speed.  i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<scotty> DFM, I'd prefer not to have to spend money
<farous> larson9999: integrated cards are not that fast
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Well I'd just guess it would make a folder called Gallery that you can upload stuff to
<farous> larson9999: test if it is running properly
<scotty> So I may take the ndiswrap route if it isn't supported.
<farous> fglrxinfo
<scotty> *ndiswrapper
<larson9999> farous: i know that but i figure it should be fast enough for chromium.  my old nvidia 16mb card runs it pretty fast
<rocketman768> pp: m, todavia no he viajado a europa
<rocketman768> pp: tu viajas mucho?
<farous> larson9999: do you know if it is config properly is 3-d accel supported
<DaSkreech> rocketman768: Spanish?
<rocketman768> DaSkreech: yeah
<DFM> give me a minute
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<larson9999> farous: i don't know.  i'm totally new to ati.  always used nvidia.  here is what flglxinfo says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<DFM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, you'd think that.... but it doesn't seem to work that way.... it wants me to set up some sort of tmp folder to upload to and i'm confused because the directions are a little ambiguous.
<pp> por lo poquito que entiendo el ingles, veo que la gente expone aqui sus problemas con la distro y no quiero molestar.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Where are the directions?
<pp> bye
<DFM> you can find the card I have for about $37
<declan> LeeJunFan:Just for your notes, that didn't work. Looks like the workaround is the best I can do at the mo. Thanks though. Its still a big help!
<scotty> okay, thanks DFM
<farous> larson9999: in a terminal type fglrxinfo. if it returned it is using ati or fglrx driver it is ok. also glxinfo |grep render. if it said direct rendering=yes you are in the clear
<DFM> np
<rocketman768> pp: no te tienes que ir
<DFM> for your info i have only been runinng kubuntu for 2 weeks
<DFM> and i was able to get wi-fi up so it isn't a real big deal
<larson9999> farous: it doesn't say anything about a driver. renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<silentdawn> my kubuntu gives me sound in my messengers but not my media playersm or internet....wtf is up with that?
<farous> larson9999: you do not have 3-D accel yet
<LeeJunFan> declan: you commented (#) out the lines we put in /etc/hosts and one of the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf? if so try the other nameserver and try again? One of them has got to be bad.
<larson9999> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<farous> larson9999: did you install the fglrx driver from the repos
<rocketman768> anybody know about bluetooth?
<DFM> rocketman, what do you want to know?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, i sent you a PM seeing as we've deviated greatly from Kubuntu ;)
<larson9999> farous: yeah.  i followed instructions from a site.  i'm looking at the instructions recommended here now
<silentdawn> i need soiund in my media players!!!help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Umm
<DaSkreech> Where? :-)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: You have some kinda instant messenger?
<farous> larson9999: ok there is another package you need. sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, Like as in the PMs on IRC?
<rocketman768> silentdawn: what media player?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Like i didn't see it :) are you registered?
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: WHat are you trying to play?
<silentdawn> amarok
<nikkiana> whoops!
<silentdawn> shoutcast stream
<nikkiana> i forgot to put my password in. D'oh!
<silentdawn> i got sound in my messengers but a damn thing else
<Jucato> I'm having problems creating the Application Index for KHelpCenter. it always fails. anyone else experiencing this?
<declan> LeeJunFan: I did that. I ran apt twice each time with a different nameserver commented out (and the hosts we added also commented out) each time the connection timed out trying to go to 1.0.0.0
<LeeJunFan> declan: Do you have a dlink router?
<Agios> silentdawn: kmix, raise all the vars, click all the green buttons
<rocketman768> silentdawn: it's most likely something easy to fix, but xmms always works for me so you might try "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<Agios> uh, not vars, bars
<larson9999> farous: i installed that already
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: Did you install MP3 support?
<declan> LeeJunFan: I think its a safecom. I have tried using direct connection to the modem-router but same result.
<silentdawn> i installed anything kubuntu told me to...and some extra but nothing in the driver sense
<farous> larson9999: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<farous> will tell you what is wrong
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: Ok more explicitly did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<silentdawn> nope
<LeeJunFan> declan: Everything I can google tells me that it's your router, although most complaints seem to be d-link, the solution is always to upgrade firmware.
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: Install that :)
<silentdawn> whaere woulod i come by"that"?
<Agios> Jucato: I had a problem with khelpcenter after installation but the problem went away after a reboot.
<jontec> Hola. I just installed mySQL. ^_^ So how do I use it?
<Agios> jontec: you know SQL?
<jontec> nope
<jontec> I'm just going to the mySQL site to get documentation
<Agios> perhaps a SQL tutorial would be a good place to start.
<DaSkreech> !multiverse . silentdawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiverse . silentdawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > silentdawn
<declan> LeeJunFan: I have a safecom modem/router connected to a safecom 4 port router. Since the problem seems to be there when I use only the modem/router, I'll try upgrading its firmware. Cheers!
<silentdawn> i just want sumthin quick to install to fix my chick man
<LeeJunFan> declan: good luck.
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: Open adept
<silentdawn> if i had it......
<silentdawn> oopos thinkin of wrong program lol
<larson9999> farous: there is a repo i need to install.  security or something i think but i'm not sure.  i'm also new to unbunt but i had to do that a couple weeks ago with my nvidia card.
<scotty> Has anyone here ever used ndiswrapper for a Dell 1350 wireless card?
<thompa> too many web sites using flash 8 or something
<Agios> artsplay some.wav :)
<farous> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in dapper
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jontec> Okay, question. I'm at documentation for mySQL. the mysql-server-5.0 is version 5.0, correct?
<farous> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 10309 kB, installed size 29468 kB
<farous> larson9999: the driver is in restricted repos. do not know what security have to do with it
<thompa> so flash 8 only works with windows, why are so many sites using it then
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because most people are using WIndows.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Flash 8 also works with a mac. Just not Linux. ;)
<Agios> cause they don't care if the 3% liunx world can see their site or not
<DaSkreech> And Amiga!
<thompa> but so many of these sites seem independant or something, whats up with their IT
<thompa> well myspace is total garbage anyway
<Agios> thompa: they have a "Contact Us", ask them :)
<rocketman768> real html is considered obsolete which is a shame
<thompa> i will
<larson9999> farous: i forgot where i found that but the deal for the nvidia driver was that the kernel was upgraded and in the regular repos but the nvidia driver upgrade wasn't in the regular repos but in security(or something like that).  or vice versa.
<thompa> good idea, esp. if its an indy media type site, they should support linux
<farous> larson9999: ok good luck never heared of it myself
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: You ok?
<AtKaaZ> hi, does anyone know how to setup ssl for apache2 under kubuntu 6.06 ?
<larson9999> farous: my kernel is 2.6.15-23-386.  i'm guessing that since fglxr is 2.6.15.11-3 it's not loading and giving the error in the xorg log
<silentdawn> wwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooo thats right thats techno commin from my linuk OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH
<silentdawn> linux*lol
<farous> larson9999: yah that might cause a prob
<silentdawn> the xmms made a difference
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: Nice AOL keyboard
<thompa> so what is the alternative to site development instead of flash, ive never used it.
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: ok as long as you are happy "_
<larson9999> farous: same exact prob with nivida card a while back.  somewhere i found a site that said what repo to add but now i have a new system and forgot:)   and i'm assuming it's the same thing here
<DaSkreech> Gnash
<silentdawn> wtf does that mean?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gnu Flash (or something like that)
<CheeseBurgerMan> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: I was going to get mp3 working in Amarok for you but if xmms makes you happy Go ahead :)
<thompa> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> !info gnash
<ubotu> Package gnash does not exist in dapper
<farous> larson9999: did you try installing it from the ati provided installer. the howto tell you how to generate deb files from that
<silentdawn> lol w/e plays my techno makes me happy
<DaSkreech> silentdawn: Ok Now that it jamming want some help in getting the rest of your players to play it?
<DaSkreech> Or not
<thompa> i found something called freescale
<thompa> nevermind thats flash ram
<archangel__> has anyone here used 3d desktop?
<archangel__> it looks cool as crap
<thompa> is 3d desktop in repos?
<DaSkreech> archangel__: That depends on how much you like crap I take it
<archangel__> lol
<archangel__> I enjoy letting it go
<thompa> oh, is that the one where you see the little box,
<DaSkreech> thompa: It's lilke the first thing in it :)
<archangel__> thompa: not sure
<thompa> i was running compiz for a while, but its a mess
<thompa> at least it did something strange to xubuntu
<ErikTheRed> is security.ubuntu.com down right now?
<larson9999> farous no.  but i think i found the site i saw before.  i'll see of the same repos work for this.  if not i'll got that route.
<farous> :)
<posthuman> hey does anyone know of a program that can convert FLV to AVI or MPG?
<silentdawn> what is a good dvd player for kubuntu?
<ErikTheRed> vlc plays dvds and just about any other media format well
<silentdawn> anything i can just snag from adept?
<archangel__> what does kubuntu have to download mp3's?
<ErikTheRed> vlc is in adept
<silentdawn> tight
<ErikTheRed> archangel: what do you mean by "download mp3's"
<actinic> loose
<CheeseBurgerMan> archangel__: wget?
<archangel__> hmmm, dont rememeber seeing that
<Ertain> Does anyone know an alternative to the Mac OS X Fontbook?
<posthuman> archangel: use museek
<posthuman> very good program
<posthuman> but you have to compile it
<posthuman> http://www.museek-plus.org/
* groovis waves
<groovis> question: how the hell do I change the kubuntu animated icon in kde?
<ErikTheRed> which icon?
<groovis> the one when Konq is already open - you click it and it gives you a new window
<groovis> I can't seem to do it from the toolbar properites, but other icons will change easily
<groovis> from the same location...
* groovis scritches his head
<ErikTheRed> i seem to recall seeing that there is a way to do it, just can't remember right now...
<Ertain> Hey, I never thought of changing that.  Interesting. :-S
<groovis> well, the kubuntu icon they picked is ugly...
<groovis> besides, it doesn't match the rest of my icons...
<ErikTheRed> i think i found it
<groovis> shoot
<ErikTheRed> so within konqueror go to settings->configure toolbars
<groovis> yeah...I've already changed it from there
<ErikTheRed> oh
<ErikTheRed> does it not work when you do that
<groovis> it shows in there that it's changed, but the icon hasn't changed.
<groovis> nope.
<ErikTheRed> hmm
<groovis> and it's the only one that doesn't change
<groovis> I can change all the others that way...just not this one.
<silentdawn> anything i can snag from adept that will allow me to download media?
<ErikTheRed> groovis: that is rather strange
<groovis> ain't it?
<ErikTheRed> silentdawn: what exactly do you mean
<silentdawn> video,music,files shite like that
<groovis> silentdawn: go to a music store. Pay.
<ErikTheRed> yeah really
<silentdawn> not all can afford
<ErikTheRed> that's a terrible excuse
<groovis> apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<ErikTheRed> the loser left...
<groovis> lol
<ErikTheRed> the support channel is hardly the place to ask for P2P software
<groovis> no kidding
<groovis> so..I'm stumped.
<groovis> I can't even figure out what the icon is called
<DaSkreech> Woot!! I got songbird working
<DaSkreech> Have to install gnome stuff though
<pterandon> hi
<pterandon> security.ubuntu.com is down?  Well, it's hanging up for me on first updates just after install.  :(
<ErikTheRed> pterandon: yeah i'm running into the same problem
<pterandon> I do apt-get update, and this one times out:   195.248.90.23
<ErikTheRed> it won't even return pings
<pterandon> okay.  I am so glad you're having the problem, Erik.
<pterandon> :) It means I'm neither insane nor an idiot!
<ErikTheRed> that's always good
<groovis> ping 195.248.90.23
<groovis> PING 195.248.90.23 (195.248.90.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
<groovis> 64 bytes from 195.248.90.23: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=101 ms
<groovis> 64 bytes from 195.248.90.23: icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=100 ms
<pterandon> oh wait it went
<groovis> works fine for me...
<pterandon> does this second now for me.
<groovis> odd.
<ErikTheRed> i'll try it again now
<groovis> router fart.
<groovis> or burp.
<pterandon> Is there an update-menus command?
<ErikTheRed> looks like it's working
<posthuman> Does anyone know of a program that can convert FLV files to AVI or MPG?
<ErikTheRed> what program makes an FLV file?
<groovis> ErikTheRed: can you actually change the icon ? or is it just me?
<ErikTheRed> i can't change it either
<groovis> ah ha.
<groovis> then it isn't me.
<Reddler> flash video
<groovis> http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=FLV
<groovis> filext.com answers all those questions...
<DaSkreech> The: Hi
<pterandon> I'm having a problem installing flash player.
<TheDom> hello
<pterandon> it says command not found.
<ErikTheRed> posthuman: sorry no idea what program to use
<TheDom> i wanted thedom but it gave me the there for a sec lol
<posthuman> ah ok
<posthuman> thanks though
<pterandon> I found (but lost) on the web a suffix to put in front: /bin/sh??
<ErikTheRed> what kind of file is the installer
<pterandon> flash_player-installer from Adobe
<pterandon> okay I solved it-- it require /bin/sh flashplayer-installer
<ErikTheRed> you know you don't have to type /bin/sh
<ErikTheRed> you can just go: sh flashplayer-installer
<The> is it ppossible to start ur own chat channel?
<ErikTheRed> or ./flashplayer-installer
<DaSkreech> The: Yes
<pterandon> k cool thx.     Adobe's incorrect instructs say    flashplayer-installer   , per se
<otaku-san> The: type /query
<otaku-san> then a space and the person you want to chat to
<The> ...i mean on a much lager scale
<The> something like this room
<otaku-san> DaSkreech probably knows...I forget
* DaSkreech knows nothing. nothing!!!!!!
<The> lol
<otaku-san> *shakes head sadly
<DaSkreech> #noonesroom
<DaSkreech> The: join that
<The> how
<DaSkreech> the: are you in konversation?
<The> indeed
<DaSkreech> Just click on it
<The> woohoo done
<Kiongku> hi. I just did the tut for kernel upgrade. But now kubuntu boots with a black screen just before login. Can someone help me?
<DaSkreech> The: have fun
<The> lol oh look myself have not chated with him in awhile
<pterandon> Hello, what is recommended package manager:  is adept best, or will I run into trouble w/ synaptic?
<DaSkreech> pterandon: Which ever floats your packages
<pterandon> cool
<Kiongku> hi. I just did the tut for kernel upgrade. But now kubuntu boots with a black screen just before login. Can someone help me?
<otaku-san> Kiongku: no need to post twice...we all saw it's just we don't know how to fix your problem...like I have no clue what could be the prob.  Tho' try to post later. Or go to #linux
<nihil> Hello people.
<nihil> Hi from a friend
<nihil> From Brazil
<rocketman768> nihil: as in nihilism?
<Kiongku> otaku-san sorry could have told me =) ty
<DaSkreech> nihil: Hello
<Kiongku> its not really a prob.. just annoying.
<nihil> Yes
<otaku-san> Kiongku: ok, sorry we couldn't help...try later and you might catch someone who knows his stuff or google your prob
<nihil> Yes
<rocketman768> you a nihilist?
<Kiongku> ok. well how to upgrade the kde? by package manager?
<nihil> I try
<rocketman768> nihil: haha, what do you mean 'you try'?
<nihil> I try to be a nihilist
<nihil> haha
<otaku-san> Kiongku: yes you can use apt-get probably to upgrade...DaSkreech back me up on this
<DaSkreech> Ok
* DaSkreech backs up otaku-san
<Kiongku> ty
<rocketman768> nihil: you like the movie "I heart hucklebees"?
<nihil> I never see it
<rocketman768> *huckabees
<nihil> sorry for my bad English
<rocketman768> you should watch it
<rocketman768> it's a comedy about nihilism and other things
<Kiongku> did anyone try the kernel 2.6.17.8 on kubuntu?
<nihil> cool
<rocketman768> Kiongku: i got 2.6.17.5 going
* otaku-san rolls eyes at DaSkreech...to everybody else ignore him!
<Kiongku> otaku-san should i keep the original kubuntu kernel?.. i just upgraded
<nihil> Sorry, but I have to go away
<DaSkreech> nihil: Bye
<nihil> By my friends
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: What? I backed you up
<nihil> A friend from Brazil
<rocketman768> nihil: bye brazilian friend
<nihil> Bye
<nihil> Hasta la vista bay
<nihil> And I'll be back
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: true...true...
<otaku-san> Kiongku: ok so you went to apt-get and upgraded?
<Kiongku> otaku-san: for the kde yes but the kernel is a custom built i made myself. Not supported by kubuntu. so should i keep the original one as backup?
<DaSkreech> Kiongku: can't kill you :)
<otaku-san> Kiongku: YES!!!!! Oh most defiantly!!!! RULE number one on hacking.  Never not back up
<otaku-san> Kiongku: Backup=Good
<Kiongku> ah lol xD thx for the energetic response
<Kiongku> btw.. i started kubuntu just yesterday..
<Kiongku> XDDD
<DaSkreech> Kiongku: Welcome
<Kiongku> I'm glad.. in reallity i started 1 week ago.. but crazy eagle-usb problem solution found at lastr yesterday
<otaku-san> Kiongku: me/ joins DaSkreech in welcoming you
<Kiongku> k. one question... u know the screen just before login that spews out all sort of devices loading etc?
<otaku-san> ok that did not work but welcome!
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> Broke the new toy?
<Kiongku> what can cause it to stop showing up?
<Kiongku> a bit. Onyl that part for now :p
<Kiongku> *Only
<Kiongku> i heard someone saying to remove splash in grub ._o
* Kiongku goes google too
<lmosher> how do I tell what sound device I'm suing? is it /dev/dsp?
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: You wish man!
* otaku-san shows off mad skillz
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> 7 am..
<Kiongku> been on the new kernel since 5 am XD
<Kiongku> i found something on the forum about my problem but no solution ._.
<otaku-san> Imosher: what kind of sound device?
<DaSkreech> ##former-mspenguins
<lmosher> otaku-san, my builtin sound card...
<lmosher> Any ideas?
<Kiongku> lmosher: why u want to fiddle with the sound device? no sound?
<otaku-san> Imosher: hehe sound cards are my weakness....anything about them crashes me...ask here #linux
<lmosher> Kiongku, I get sound in all apps except this one, which is asking me where my sound device is :)
<Kiongku> lmosher: ah lol k. I not yet had this problem
<reddwolf> hello
<reddwolf> does any one now how to open a bin file
<sergiusens> reddwolf: ./mybinfile.bin
<reddwolf> thaks
<reddwolf> *thanks
<reddwolf> when i tryed that i got this message
<reddwolf> An error occurred while loading http://./mybinfile.bin:
<reddwolf> Unknown host .
<sergiusens> reddwolf: what is your bin file? a vcd image or an executable?
<DaSkreech> actinic: Where do we sign up?
<reddwolf> its for the realplayer
<mighty-d> hi, can anyone tell me how can i find out what version of ntfs-3g i'm using?
<Hawkwind> mighty-d: dpkg -l ntfs-3g
<mighty-d> thank you Hawkwind
<sergiusens> right button on your file in the filemanager (konqueror) and select permissions -> and check 'is executable'
<reddwolf> got it\
<reddwolf> it says the same thing
<sergiusens> reddwolf: did you click on it or write down what i told you to in the location bar?
<actinic> DaSkreech, just follow the thread: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<reddwolf> but it the location bar
<actinic> oh, and welcome aboard!  :)
<DaSkreech> actinic: WHy don't we just combine the *buntus? ;-0
<reddwolf> nothing happens when i click on it
<sergiusens> open konsole
<actinic> DaSkreech, because I believe ubuntu isn't worthy and kubuntu is better
<actinic> :)
<Jucato>  @_@
<reddwolf> ok
<Jucato> Kubuntu needs a lot of loving, but from the other end (the developers...)
<rOOb> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<actinic> i think we'll turn some heads
<sergiusens> reddwolf: if the file is in your home directory then type in ./[followed the bin file name] 
<sergiusens> reddwolf: eg. if the file is named realplay.bin type in ./realplay.bin
<actinic> Jucato, are u a mod over at the forums?
<Jucato> actinic: nope. :-D
<actinic> ah man
<Jucato> why?
<actinic> i want to get the folding thread stickied
<sergiusens> reddwolf: that's it for me, it's 00.26 and i had a busy day today
<actinic> or in it's own forum
<Jucato> oh...
<charles1952> Newbie to linux here....I was in the middle of doing a system update using adept...it downloaded all the packages (about 124 of 'em)...but encountered an error during installation. Now when I try to run adept it says there is another instance of adept or apt-get running, and it won't let me run the program. I killed the auto-updater process running in the task-bar...what else do I need to do? Help please???!!!
<reddwolf> ok
<Jucato> too bad PMs are disabled in the forums right now
<reddwolf> it said no such file excist
<actinic> didn't know that
<actinic> shucks
<Jucato> non of the mods are online, anyway
<DaSkreech> charles1952: from the command line run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> a FOLDING forum?
<actinic> ever?
<charles1952> okay...Ill try it.
<Jucato> no, just right now
<actinic> DaSkreech, yes.  You gotta see some other team's forums.
<Jucato> actinic: you can check who's online in the side panels
<Jucato> err... I don't get this Folding @ Home thing....
<actinic> global supercomputing effort for medical research
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It;s like Orogami but @ home!!!
<actinic> you join teams and get points
<actinic> or seti, without the aliens :)
<charles1952> Thanks...it seemed to work just fine. What did I do?
<DaSkreech> Which You turn in For free Kool Aid :)
<DaSkreech> charles1952: continued the installation
<actinic> or free beer!
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> charles1952: You should be good now :0
<JRH3K5> !quotas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quotas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JRH3K5> I hate you, ubotu
<charles1952> Here's a cold one for the help...thanks a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JRH3K5> You're useless.
<actinic> check out the top teams: http://fahstats.com/
<JRH3K5> Anyone here know where I can read about disk quotas?
<DaSkreech> charles1952: Thank You Please come again
<Hawkwind> JRH3K5: Google.com/linux and tldp.org
<actinic> Hawkwind, what's the link to your site?  I forgot.
<DaSkreech> actinic: So you don't really care if we get the most beer just as long as we can get more ineberaited than Ubnutu :)
<actinic> DaSkreech, that's right & also because the heat generated from an app running 100% cpu load creates a warm environment, thus the great need for another cold one!
<Hawkwind> actinic: To the forums ?  http://LinuxForDummies.org/  To the deb repo, http://SeerOfSouls.com/
<actinic> :)
<actinic> ok thanks, that's it
<actinic> we've got potential for a real kick ass team, or at least an inebriated one
<Jucato> I'll go for the inebriated one :-D
<actinic> well i'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind i gto something to ask you :P
<soulrider> this morning i upgraded HAL and since then in media:/ i can see my NTFS drives BUT i cant open or mount my pen drive unless i do it via CLI
<DaSkreech> actinic: Wouldn't it make more sense just to havea  clustering forums?
<soulrider> do you have any ideas of what can be happening?
<jontec> Gah. The one thing that kills open source is merely the documentation and support.
<jontec> The mySQL documentation is much too broad and... just isn't easy to follow.
<Jucato> soulrider: a bug in KDE 3.5.4 and Kubuntu's HAL...
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Revert back to an older version of HAL.  I know other distros that have the same problems and there doesn't seem to be any work around other than reverting
<soulrider> ok, how do i revert? :/
<actinic> DaSkreech, there was a faq about clusters both pro & con.  Haven't researched it
<soulrider> it fixed one thing and broke another thing! :D
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'm listening, too :-D
<actinic> but it sounds interesting!
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You using KDE 3.5.4 ?
<soulrider> yes
<Jucato> me too, me too! :-D
<soulrider> lol Jucato
<Jucato> actually, the problem doesn't exist if you don't have HAL installed/updated
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Jucato:  This how-to will revert you from KDE 3.5.4 to 3.5.3 which I did myself due to issues with konqueror outside of KDE since I do *not* use KDE:   http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Jucato> but I don't know what I'm missing without HAL
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Jucato:  That is a how-to I wrote with some help of a couple of others here so I posted it on my forums
<soulrider> i dont even know what hal is for :P
<soulrider> grat Hawkwind, ill register too :)
<actinic> hardware abstraction layer, whatever that means
<Hawkwind> HAL handles the automounting of devices and such
<DaSkreech> I'm sorry soulrider I can't allot you to know that
<DaSkreech> allow
<Jucato> Hawkwind: err.. so you mean downgrade KDE 3.5.4? I thought you meant downgrading HAL to an earlier version
<Hawkwind> It handles mounting, unmounting and various other things dealing with media sources
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> lol DaSkreech
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You probably could do that, but if it's a bug in KDE 3.5.4 then reverting HAL probably won't work
<soulrider> when i saw there was an upgradable package adn that is was hal i thought of 2001 a space odysey :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: when I installed "this" Kubuntu I'm using right now, it didn't have HAL installed (until a few hours ago). KDE 3.5.4 was working properly, and I could still mount/unmount drives.
<Jucato> then when I realized I didn't have HAL installed, I installed it, and WHAM, bugged again
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Then try removing HAL.  But chances are you had HAL installed and just didn't know it
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh, so remove it and see what happens
<Jucato> Hawkwind: no. i really didn't have HAL installed
<Jucato> 2006-08-14 22:31:52 install hal <none> 0.5.7-1ubuntu18.1
<Jucato> I'll try removing HAL, but I'm quite too lazy right now to have to log out/restart for it to take effect :-D
<vinicius_> teste
<actinic> i'm hoping these 3.5.4 issues are resolved quickly
<actinic> almost seems it wasn't bug tested enough
<actinic> it's also slower
<Jucato> well, you can bet the devs are working on it
<Jucato> hm... I find it a bit faster, if just a bit
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i coultn downgrade :S
<soulrider> i followed the steps but it didnt install packages
<actinic> is it common for KDE to come out with small upgrades, like 3.5.4.1, 3.5.4.2, etc?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You need to make sure you are using the right mirrors and also make sure your sources.list doesn't have any source that contains 3.5.4 currently
<Hawkwind> actinic: No
<Jucato> the 3.5.4 itself is the small upgrade...
<soulrider> i will re check
<actinic> what was the wait time from 3.5.3 to 3.5.4?
<actinic> or are they going directly to 4?
<Jucato> actinic: I think the next release will be KDE 4
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No
<Hawkwind> The next release will be 3.5.5
<actinic> sounds like we'lll be stuck with 3.5.4 for awhile
<Jucato> there will be a 3.5.5?
<Jucato> whoa
<actinic> oh
<Hawkwind> And probably a 3.5.6 and a 3.5.7
<actinic> hey i've got a 357 in my closet!
<soulrider> aparently i got 82 upgrades waiting :/
<soulrider> guns kill people :P
<soulrider> or is it the morons using htem? :/
<Jucato> oh yeah I forgot, they're doing extended releases because KDE 4 aint that close yet...
<actinic> my linux links site is coming along.  check it out:  http://www.whatsinyourbox.org/index.php/topic,1714.0.html
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i think its downgrading :)
<actinic> ok, don't forget:  join the kubuntu folding team & get inebriated :)
<actinic> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<actinic> actinic out
<cristian> boa noite
<larson9999> yeah! my ait driver is working!  but i don't see yet why ati gets a bad rap.  is it only recently the drivers worked right?  or something else?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: ATI has been the worse of the two for a couple of years now.  Their drivers are just very difficult to install and get working.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: That might change now that they aren't going to be ATI anymore.  AMD has decided since the buyout to drop the ATI name all together
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i started the downgrade
<soulrider> it downloaded everything
<soulrider> but adept said it had a problem and could break packages
<soulrider> so it stopped
<soulrider> hang on
<soulrider> im reading, i think i gotta use sudo apt-get install -f
<Hawkwind> Ummmm, hence why the how-to was written for doing it from the CLI
<Hawkwind> I do *not* believe in GUI package managers.  They just never seem to work as well as doing things from the command line IMO
<soulrider> i gotta restart x server now right?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Did you finish the downgrade with the -f option ?
<soulrider> i did
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Then restarting X is the best thing to do
<soulrider> kk, brb
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i know they used to be way worse 199* - 2000 time frame so i never tried them.  but my mobo crapped out and i found a pretty decent machine for pretty cheap so it made more since to buy a new machine than buy a mobo, ram, and cpu.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: but this runs fine and was pretty easy to install.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Consider yourself lucky then :P
<larson9999> Hawkwind: aha, i just have the one card that goes well?
<Hawkwind> I won't support ATI since they won't make their drivers as easy to install as Nvidia.  I'm an Nvidia guy for a very long time to come
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Everything ok ?
<soulrider> le em check :P
<soulrider> 3.5.3 ;)
<soulrider> =d
<soulrider> lets dot he pen drive test :P
<larson9999> Hawkwind: well, i wouldn't have bought ati but it happened to be embedded.  it was so cheap that i just figured i'd use one of my nvidia cards with it.  but it installed ok so there you go.
<soulrider> YES!
<soulrider> WORKS!!! I LOVE YOU Hawkwind ;P
<Hawkwind> soulrider: See how easy that was :)
* Hawkwind Backs away slowly from soulrider :P
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Glad I could help.  That how-to is very easy and works great IMO
<soulrider> yes, it does!
<soulrider> i feel like listening music form the 90's :P
<soulrider> dunno why
<Hawkwind> I'm listening to 80's stuff, of course, on my stream
<soulrider> i like 80s music
<soulrider> everyones gonna hate me for thsi, but i love Depeche Mode: P
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I do too.  Awesome group
<larson9999> i'm in hog heaven.  someone turned me on to this mainframe emulator and it rocks.  the thing i can't figure out is why i didn't see it before.  i google for emulators about every 2 months or so.
<soulrider> Hawkwind: ever heard of fischerspooner ?
<soulrider> if you like DM youll probably like them
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Yep.  I have some of their stuff too
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> im the biggest FS fan lol
<erikdravn> Hello all.. a quick question.. has anyone else had trouble with the epositories being flakey lately (i.e. the last few days.. maybe a week or two)
<Hawkwind> erikdravn: Which ones specifically ?
<erikdravn> Wll, a times, I've found all odf them tobe down or not reachable
<erikdravn> at
<erikdravn> sorry, my keyboard is being flakey as well lol
<Hawkwind> Sounds like a DNS issue on your end then
<erikdravn> I thought so too..but I have tried it at 4 different location/networks
<Hawkwind> I now archive.ubuntu.com was/is down so you have to use a mirror of it.  I switched to se.archive.ubuntu.com and the issues went away.  I have a *ton* of sources too and they all work
<erikdravn> *nods*  Kool
<erikdravn> Well, right now I'm updating my laptop and it couldn't connect to.. security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main kdelibs-bin 4:3.5.2
<Hawkwind> erikdravn: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0   That's my sources list there if you want to take a look at it
<erikdravn> awesome.. thanks
<Hawkwind> No problem
<Hawkwind> Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Hawkwind> Heh, that's the only one that failed for me just now
<erikdravn> :)
<erikdravn> wow, you have a tonof repositries listed lol
<Hawkwind> Hah yeah
<erikdravn> I basically just have the ones listed at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<erikdravn> ND I only added those because the oes I had would no connect at all.
<erikdravn> and
<larson9999> Hawkwind: speaking of package managers i've been running fc5 on my son's machine last week.  yum kinda sucks
<erikdravn> I'm REALLY getting anoyed at this keyboard issue.. my key are sticking (ok, no jokes about sticky keys either lol)
<erikdravn> if Iturn on key repeate.. i get all kina of lettersscrolling acros the screen so I switched it off.. but now it skipps keystrokes.. I can't win lol
<erikdravn> I'm sure thats just a driver issue though
<rOOb> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<erikdravn> Ok, what exactly does vmware do?
<erikdravn> Sorry for sounding so much ike a newb.. I'm not as new as I seem lol
<erikdravn> ok, I seem to have oversayed my welcome ;) have a good one people
<rOOb> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<Hawkwind> /usr/src
<rOOb> thansk Hawkwind
<shrewd> hey guys, is there a program for linux which can scan websites for possible vulnerabilities or security flaws? (testing own website here not someone elses :)
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> not that i know of, sorry
<shrewd> damn :)
<shrewd> i figured linux *should* have one, being integral to webserving & hacking :)
<shrewd> i'm aware of many network scanners which can scan a network for vulnerabilities, but thats not really what i need ...
<rOOb> hmm well i cant get vmware to install any one have any ideas...it keeps saying it cant find linux/version.h ive tried almost eveery dir in /usr/src
<Jucato> rOOb:  have you tried installing the linux-headers package?
<Jucato> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> I forgot the exact name of the package
<rOOb> yea i have them
<Jucato> hmm...
<rOOb> yea
<Dimon> hey does anybody knows, i have the following problem:
<Dimon> I have a local ubuntu repository here
<Dimon> but if i want to upgrade to kde 3.5.4 amarok 1.4.1 etc, what repositories should be mirrored?
<Dimon> i want to ask admins about creating them..
<Jucato> I think the website lists the repositories for KDE 3.5.4, etc
<Jucato> For KDE 3.5.4: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Jucato> For Amarok 1.4.1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Jucato> Take note, though, that a special repository is created for every new release. There's a "kde-latest" repository, but I'm not sure how reliable it is. Some said that it also contains RC (release candidates) sometimes, not always the stable/final release
<Dimon> I mean: if there is a one repository which holds them all, maybe http://kubuntu.org/packages/ dapper main
<Dimon> kde-latest is ubuntu repo or kde repo?
<Jucato> kubuntu repo
<Jucato> I'm not really  sure how reliable it is, though
<Dimon> ok thanks i will ask them to create a mirror for kde-latest then :) i need it for my home pc so it's ok even to install rcs:)
<Jucato> ok, just be careful. Like I said, some told me that sometimes, kde-latest also contains RC/beta releases, not always the stable ones. I can't confirm it though
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to install kubuntu-desktop without clobbering gnome-desktop?
<farous> clobbering ?
<unix_infidel> does anyone get that distortion when they up the pcm device to max?
<unix_infidel> where as if they max the master device, they dont get that distortion.
<unix_infidel> (fyi: i'm running some senns here, its def not them)
<Grundee> I am trying to compile and play a game written in python (Frets on Fire), but I am not able to compile one of the dependencies for some reason, I copied the library that it required from the binary distro of the game. I placed it in the same directory as the rest of the source and attempted to run the game. For some reason it gives the EXACT path to the library, followed by "cannot open shared object file: No fire or directory." Th
<Grundee> e file is RIGHT THERE, and it appears that it located it. I am running a 64 bit version of kubuntu, would it give this error if the library was compiled for 32 bit?
<farous> unix_infidel: me
<unix_infidel> farous: know how i can fix that?
<farous> do not know i just stopped putting it to max
<farous> i thought it was my sound card
<crimsun> Grundee: yes.
<Tonren> farous: Every time I install kubuntu-desktop, the next time I log into GNOME, everything is fuxed
<Grundee> Ok, thanks.
<farous> Tonren: can you give more details what you mean by that i have them both installed no prob here
<geneo93> crimsun:  did you get a chance to see if btaudio was in new kernel
<farous> just cluttered menus
<glick> hey
<Tonren> farous: When I log back into GNOME, all of my bootup programs (gnome-panel, glipper, gnome-clock-manager, etc.) give errors, and I get a pretty much blank screen
<Tonren> farous: It may work better now that there have been a few update,s but I'm too terrified to try because I don't want to have to reinstall again
<glick> hey does kubuntu have any network applications runnign by default?
<geneo93> kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<geneo93> why is this borked
<glick> network services?
<farous> Tonren: i never had this prob here. by the way my preferred wm are fluxbox and ion
<crimsun> geneo93: looks like it to me:  filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.17-6-686/kernel/sound/oss/btaudio.ko
<geneo93> so it might be something else then
<Tonren> farous: fluxbox was too hardcore for me.  I like GNOME because it's pretty, and has a lot of neat plugins.  I've never heard of Ion.  What kind of changes do you make to fluxbox for it to fit your needs?  What's Ion like?
<geneo93> crimsun:  what about alsa driver
<farous> Tonren: ion is hardcore. fluxbox is pretty simple copuled with gkrellm for system status was all i needed
<Tonren> farous: Hmm.  What's gkrellm?
<Tonren> farous: I'll try them both out again.  I was a FAN of fluxbox, it's just... well, it was FUGLY for one thing
<unix_infidel> lol.
<crimsun> geneo93: this one?  /lib/modules/2.6.17-6-686/kernel/sound/pci/snd-bt87x.ko
<unix_infidel> if you think aeroglass is decent looking...ya i think you could call fluxbox fugly.
<unix_infidel> but you'd be wrong.
<unix_infidel> *shrug* :P
<glick> does anyone know what network services kubuntu starts by default
<geneo93> wonder why it dont work
<glick> ?
<farous> Tonren: found it more usable here just get some themes from the net and check grellm on the net
<glick> ?
<geneo93> crimsun:  this is what i get from dmesg bt878: probe of 0000:03:0a.1 failed with error -22
<crimsun> geneo93: before or after snd-bt87x is loaded?
<glick> yay futurama
<geneo93> i dont think it ever finds it
<phx198> Here's a stupid question:  Is there any way to make the Windows Start Key (on they keyboard) open the K Menu?
<Tonren> phx198: I'm sure... there HAS to be a way
<Tonren> phx198: Let's see... normally, Alt + F1 does it, right?
<phx198> Tonren:  Apparently so... (didn't know that...I just keep finding myself pressing that winkey to open the menu and getting frustrated when nothing happens).
<Tonren> phx198: Well, do you think you can handle switching to Alt + F1, or is the winkey too useful?  I think that should totally be possible
<geneo93> crimsun:  this is whole section http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20639
<Tonren> phx198: The problem is that you'd want the Key UP event to open it, and not Key Down, and I'm not sure how you can specify that, even with something like Xbindkeys
<phx198> Tonren:  It's not really any sort of problem, just something that would really make sense.
<Tonren> phx198: Of course.  That's what linux is for.
<Jucato> I remember seeing a sort of HOWTO in the ubuntuforums for that. I just can't seem to locate it now
<Jucato> you could also try to just map the K Menu to Win+Space
<Jucato> System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts options > Popup Launch Menu
<Lynoure> Has anyone here has luck with kpilot? Here it has recently started going unresponsive when any of the settings is accessed and the small kpilot applet icon shows a "no" sysbol of a circle with a slash through it. What could I do?
<unix_infidel> anyone used the tor pkg for dapper with breezy with any success?
<Lynoure> Often it's easier to build your own than try to use wrong version...
<crimsun> upstream also provides debs.
<geneo93> kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1_i386.deb can someone fix this
<crimsun> seems fine to me.
<geneo93> what the deb or dmesg
<geneo93> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<jontec_> does anyone know how to install the mySQL extensions for php5?
<jontec_> other than recompiling it?
<Philip5> jontec_: use apt-get
<geneo93> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info apci
<ubotu> Package apci does not exist in dapper
<geneo93> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Philip5> jontec_: suso apt-get install php5-mysql or php5-mysqli
<jontec_> thanks
<Philip5> depending on if you want the improved module or not
<obf213> hey i plug usb speakers in my laptop how do iget them to work
<obf213> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<obf213> !speakers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec_> what are the start/stop commands for apache? does anyone know?
<jontec_> in Konsole I mean
<Philip5> jontec_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Philip5> or sudo apache2ctl start
<jontec_> thanks again. I forgot the 2 at the end of the command. T_T
<noiesmo> why does openoffice have to be a dependancy of kubuntu-desktop adds like 80mb to download is there a way to get around itwent to novell suse 10 lauch apparently a world first -- they were showing of there new server 10 and desktop 10 release and of course xgl
<noiesmo> why does openoffice have to be a dependancy of kubuntu-desktop adds like 80mb to download is there a way around it
<Jucato> ask the devs... if it's not OpenOffice, maybe they would have put KOffice instead
<geneo93> yes just use kde
<farous> noiesmo: you can just remove it
<unix_infidel> anyone here used the tor deb for breezy?
<unix_infidel> and had any problems?
<Philip5> noiesmo: you can use xgl with kubuntu too...
<farous> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage (quite annoying actually) that makes installing/uninstalling the default Kubuntu stuff easier...
<noiesmo> I have removed it farous i'm running ubuntu and want to add kubuntu as well I will just use kde
<geneo93> apt-get insrtall kde
<thompa> is evolution supposed to work in kde?
<geneo93> yes it will
<Jucato> noiesmo: if you have ubuntu already, wouldn't you also have openoffice as well?
<noiesmo> Philip5, thanks dude I know I just had to reinstall my system after edgy upgrade and i had a ubuntu disc here already check the link for tinyurl here
<noiesmo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<farous> noiesmo: many are fans of openoffice i am one. it is the best office suite i used so far on linux and is necessity for any desktop
<thompa> i guess im being sarcastic, its locking up and i have to terminate, it only works again after reboot
<noiesmo> farous, yes yes it was just a q have been using linux openoffice for years
<Jucato> I'm a fan of any office suite that uses ODF. Although I wish they're more compatible with each other...
<thompa> evolution is totally unstable for me it seems, this is like the 3rd time ive tried it
<farous> hm best i ment most mature
<thompa> i guess i go back to kontact
<thompa> evo is crashing whenever i try to send a reply
<Jucato> thompa: maybe it's just Evolution on KDE. maybe Evolution on GNOME works better?
<thompa> on my earlier version of ubuntu it crashed horribly and i lost all my email
<Jucato> oh
<thompa> i dont know why i keep trying it
<farous> thompa: evol is my main mail server no probls what so ever here
<farous> strange eh
<thompa> great
<thompa> ive tried it on 2 laptops and 2 computers nothing but trouble
<thompa> now it wont even open so i can read email
<geneo93> well unistall and reinstall
<thompa> me?
<farous> thompa: did you try typing evolution in a terminal. will give you a hint of the error
<thompa> ok
<geneo93> yes mine works just fine
<thompa> CalDAV Eplugin starting up...
<thompa> thats all
<thompa> nothing else happens
<Jucato> I've used Evolution lightly for about a month. seems to be working fine, although I used it in GNOME
<geneo93> i use it in kde
<thompa> so what is CalDAV, calendar i guess
<Jucato> thompa: if/when it crashes, it would output the error messages in the terminal
<thompa> CalDAV Eplugin starting up... is all i get
<Jucato> and it won't open?
<thompa> its stuck there
<thompa> wont open
<Jucato> hmm...
<thompa> maybe its my pda
<thompa> i did try to syn my pda once
<thompa> sync
<farous> thompa: your best bet is to ask on  #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<thompa> but that was some days ago
<thompa> i know
<thompa> well kontact has never given me trouble so might as well just go back there
<geneo93> ok then rename file in home dir and try it
<thompa> its weird though
<geneo93> .evolution
<thompa> ok
<rikioh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thompa> geneo93: like what file should i rename?
<geneo93> .evolution
<thompa> and then start it with new name?
<geneo93> you need to view hidden
<thompa> i can see it in command
<farous> thompa: from my exp with evol. it is too integrated with gnome that it is best to reconfigure it using gconf-editor
<geneo93> no use blank as if it was first time
<thompa> ok ill try that
<thompa> i can always reboot,
<geneo93> sudo killall evolution
<thompa> ok
<wolfmanz> how do i updatye kde to the latest version?
<thompa> after kill all its still stuck on CalDAV Eplugin starting up ...
<thompa> i wonder if its kpilot or something
<thompa> im trying to hack a tungsten t5
<TheHighChild> hey guys
<Lynoure> thompa: I've had endless trouble with kpilot, and possibly visor module :/
<thompa> Lynoure: are you syncing with anything then?
<Lynoure> thompa: jsut earlier asked if anyone has gotten them to work but no one said so
<TheHighChild> Question: Any suggested mail servers for ubuntu? I'd like a webmail interface(ajax desired). It will only be supporting 1 user though
<Lynoure> thompa: at the moment it does not seem to be happening. Previously, about once per boot, then I'd get a nasty error about visor module.
<thompa> i had kpilot working up to 90%,
<thompa> hmmm
<geneo93> well your not the only one having trouble
<geneo93> .com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2006-August/msg00047.html
<thompa> kpilot is synching, but it gets stuck at around 90%, so i just pull the plug
<thompa> all the data is their i think
<geneo93> http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2006-August/msg00054.html   another hint
<thompa> ill try that , thanks
<Lynoure> thompa: are you synching over the normal usb or some other means? And does it usually work fine for you?
<geneo93> you renamed the file before to old or something right
<thompa> Lynoure: usb, im going to try it just now, hang on
<thompa> its syncing
<thompa> now its backing up data
<thompa> so far so good
<thompa> genoa93: i have a couple of .cmeta files , not sure what to do
<thompa> regarding evo that is
<Lynoure> thompa: and you use dapper with the latest kubuntu kernel? If so, thank you for providing hope (if not, thank you anyway)
<geneo93> just move them to temp like it says
<thompa> Lynoure: well its at 95%
<Lynoure> thompa: hmm...
<thompa> Lynoure: just install all the kpilot stuff and choose kde for sync i guess
<thompa> Lynoure: its backing up wifisetup, and some astronamy stuff
<thompa> genoa93: thanks will do
<Lynoure> thompa: That's what I have been trying to do. But often get stuck at around 30% or when the synch does not start at all. This morning I was about to give up and start backing up to a SD
<thompa> Lynoure: kpilot crash signal 11
<Lynoure> thompa: anything related in dmesg?
<thompa> Lynoure: crashed whiel backing up PmNet Library
<thompa> all my info is there, it crashes but works
<thompa> Lynoure: i think i should maybe not backup apps
<thompa> going to try again
<Lynoure> thompa: so there was nothing in dmesg about error in visor module?
<_rince_> mrgn
<geneo93> not enough space
<thompa> Lynoure: im looking at dmesg
<thompa> im doing fast sync now, i did not see any errors
<Lynoure> thompa: ok, thank you.
<thompa> Unable to read system information from Pilot error
<thompa> stuck at 30%
<thompa> geneo93: do you think not enough space for data
<geneo93> could be on pilot
<thompa> well fast sync does not seem to work but hot sync does somewhat
<thompa> geneo93: sorry, i mean all my data is on pilot
<thompa> theres nothing in kontact as a source
<TheHighChild> any mail server gurus?
<geneo93> ok i need to reboot for newer kernel
<danl> how do you save your session in kde?
<geneo93> should be in kcontrol
<danl> thanks
<geneo93> kde componets
<danl> anyway to force save a session, because everytime i reboot, kbfx and universal sidebar go away
<m0ns00n> Hey! Anyone know how to turn off the F1 keyboard shortcut for KdeHelpcenter
<m0ns00n> It's really annoying when I change desktop with ctrl+f1 and accidentially load the helpcenter...
<m0ns00n> Tried to eradicate the shortcut but I'm left wondering if it's built in
<m0ns00n> I see the helpcenter almost 20 times each day now! =) And I don't need it, I could just as well uninstall the whole thing
<geneo93> well alt ctrl f1 works fine for me
<m0ns00n> Sure
<m0ns00n> But when I sometimes miss ctrl
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> quickly change from ctrl f1 f2 f3 etc
<geneo93> that your fault not kdes
<m0ns00n> geneo93: explain
<m0ns00n> I know you want to
<m0ns00n> You're telling me I can't switch off the hotkey for kde helpcenter?
<shrewdy> look it up in helpcenter? :P
<m0ns00n> I did
<shrewdy> sorry i know thats not helpful i couldn't resist
<m0ns00n> I know
<m0ns00n> We're all used to it, and I guess we all wanna be on the dark side from time to time ;-)
<shrewdy> i don't know how to turn it off, tbh i didn't even realise it was a link key for HC until you said so
<shrewdy> and i use ctrl f1 all the time
<m0ns00n> Weird that I'm the only one having this problem
<m0ns00n> Many times when I quickly go to desktop 1, I just flip on ctrl-f1, and miss the ctrl :-)
<m0ns00n> Then ... LOADING KDE HELP CENTER ARGHH! hehe
<m0ns00n> Like I get punished for a typo
<m0ns00n> =)
<mulder_> hello there
<shrewdy> it takes a split second to load ... is it really that anoying?
<m0ns00n> imagine somebody slapping your wrist each time you wrote gwkki instead of hello
<m0ns00n> =)
<geneo93> you need hot keys package then
<m0ns00n> shrewdy: yes, it takes 4+ seconds on a 700mhz
<mulder_> I am new to Linux and have been enjoying it so far, but I have some problems solving a few things. Is this the right place to get help?
<Jucato> System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts options > Application Shortcuts tab > Help
<Jucato> m0ns00n: did you get that?
<m0ns00n> Jucato: Yes.
<m0ns00n> Jucato: Guess what f1 does
<m0ns00n> heheheh
<Ademan>  if i install the xserver-xorg-air-core package and i have an nvidia card, am i in trouble?
<m0ns00n> Jucato: It seems it doesn't matter if it's switched off or not, f1 still prevails :-)
<mulder_> I am trying to have Kubuntu recognizes my duo core cpu...don't know how to do it
<geneo93> 686 kernel
<mulder_> where do I start Geneo?
<mulder_> really newbie
<Jucato> m0ns00n: (Did you click on Apply?) also check your K Menu entry for KHelpCenter and make sure it doesn't have a shortcut for it, and don't forget to save it
<geneo93> maybe you shoulld have dvd and use text to install
<mulder_> I have the disk yes, but how can I get into text mode?
<ninHer> hi all
<m0ns00n> Jucato: I did
<m0ns00n> Jucato: And I checked the kmenu
<geneo93> mulder_:  have you installed it yet
<mulder_> Yes Kubuntu is installed, dual boot with xp
<m0ns00n> "Current shortcut key" "none"
<Jucato> okay... running out of ideas...
<geneo93> mulder_:  uname -a and paste the results
<mulder_> in the terminal?
<m0ns00n> Jucato: That's why I came here :-) Can you turn it off? Verify for yourselv?
<geneo93> yes
<m0ns00n> Jucato: If you can't it might be a long standing bug?
<mulder_> Linux gman 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<geneo93> yeah i see i386
<mulder_> what does that mean Geneo?
<geneo93> that means you have wrong kernel
<Jucato> m0ns00n: couldn't turn it off after all... :-D
<mulder_> is there something I can do?
<geneo93> Linux kubuntu 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<geneo93> this is what you should have
<mulder_> I used an Ubuntu disc, and installed the kde desktop
<geneo93> yeah sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<mulder_> can I do tha?
<mulder_> that
<geneo93> sure
<mulder_> Do I need anything, I mean do I have to do something special before typing in the terminal?
<geneo93> no
<mulder_> I can't type my password :-(
<geneo93> if you had networking during install it  already update repositories
<mulder_> I don't understand sorry
<geneo93> why cant you type your passwd
<Ademan>  if i install the xserver-xorg-air-core package and i have an nvidia card, am i in trouble?
<mulder_> I don't know...I just can't type it
<m0ns00n> Jucato: Then it is a KDE bug
<geneo93> use your user passwd
<m0ns00n> bargh
<m0ns00n> geneo93: so much for it being my fault :-P
<geneo93> m0ns00n:  yes your typos
<mulder_> still the same very strange...
<geneo93> you sure caps lock aint on or something
<mulder_> yes I can type in here, but not my paswod in terminal
<m0ns00n> mulder_: Perhaps you already verified your password
<Jucato> mulder_: the password you type in the terminal isn't really visible
<geneo93> did you paste that line
<m0ns00n> mulder_: Then it's already remembered
<m0ns00n> mulder_: you don't have to type in the password each time you "sudo"
<mulder_> but when I type sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 it is fine
<mulder_> then it ask for the password
<m0ns00n> aha
<m0ns00n> Then write the password
<m0ns00n> =)
<m0ns00n> then hit <enter>
<m0ns00n> =)
<geneo93> oh it dont show just hit enter after
<m0ns00n> yup
<m0ns00n> no ***
<mulder_> ok trying
<m0ns00n> mulder_: Have you found the truth out there yet?
<m0ns00n> :-)
<Jucato>  @_@
<mulder_> done
<mulder_> it says sexyscully
<mulder_> nope not that
<mulder_> Couldn't find package linux-image-686
<rx_> hi. im using latest kubuntu and i cant get mp3 to work with amarok. i installed libxineengine-extra and libmad0... i dont know why it doesnt work... i guess i wont have the choice to install gstreamer right? :|
<mulder_> I have no idea about packages...mOnsoon, Geneo.
<mulder_> do I have to download something before I try the sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 command?
<geneo93> sudo apt-get update try that
<geneo93> m0ns00n:  i got mine to stop working
<mulder_> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to archive.ubunt
<mulder_> I don't know if it is connecting
<Jucato> mulder_: try changing the gb. to uk. there seems to be a slight problem with the gb. servers
<mulder_> witing the terminal?
<mulder_> within
<geneo93> no you cant
<mulder_> ah
<mulder_> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to archive.ubunt
<geneo93> you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mulder_> oh...hwere...how?
<m0ns00n> mulder_: And you can do: "apt-cache search mykeyword | grep mysubkeyword"
<m0ns00n> mulder_: the part "| grep..." is optional
<geneo93> nano  /etc/apt/sources.list
<mulder_> it says: GNU nano 1.3.10                          File: /ect/apt/sources.list
<mulder_> and a few bit of extra stuff down
<geneo93> oh yeah need sudo before that
<mulder_> so it is: sudo nano....
<geneo93> yes
<geneo93> while your there remove the # in front of universe
<mulder_> it gave me the same thing as before
<mulder_> and still password is a pain
<geneo93> and edit the file
<geneo93> it wont ever show
<geneo93> just hit enter
<mulder_> geneo...all there is in the window is: GNU nano 1.3.10            and File: /ect/apt/sources.list
<geneo93> well look at the file
<mulder_> and a few things like get help, exit, writeout,etc
<geneo93> yes you need to use arrow keys to move up down
<geneo93> maybe you should read some then
<mulder_> arrow keys don't work either
<geneo93> they do if you click on terminal
<mulder_> I am in terminal geneo
<mulder_> and I typed the sudo nano...
<geneo93> well then it should scroll down with down arrow
<mulder_> scroll down to where geneo...?
<Dimon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<geneo93> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper  multiverse
<geneo93> you'll see line like this
<Darkkish> hey
<mulder_> not at all
<geneo93> man i cant hold your hand
<mulder_> I am sorry I am following what you are saying, but nothing is showing up
<Darkkish> brb
<Darkkish> or not
<geneo93> you dont have souces list then
<Darkkish> k i'm a linux n00b
<Darkkish> and i need help installing nvidia drivers
<geneo93> you must have used gui installer
<mulder_> probably not...I am lost at sea here
<Darkkish> i can wait in line no prob
<mulder_> do I have to reinstall Kubuntu/ubuntu?
<geneo93> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<geneo93> mulder_: follow those instrutions
<Darkkish> i don't suppose there is a repository for nvidia drivers?
<mulder_> I am listening
<Darkkish> i'm guessing that would be easier
<geneo93> above i posted that thing
<geneo93> Darkkish:  you too
<Darkkish> k
<mulder_> yes the link
<Darkkish> i know a little bit about repositorys
<mulder_> I know nothing
<mulder_> they can be found in the synptic package manager right?
<Darkkish> or adept...
<Darkkish> if you have it
<Darkkish> i think its the default
<mulder_> I have adept yes
<Darkkish> geneo93:  do i install nvidia-glx?
<geneo93> yes
<Darkkish> k thanks
<Darkkish> what about legacy and kernal
<geneo93> then you need to enable it
<mulder_> what should I do geneo?
<mulder_> I am in adept
<geneo93> follow those instructions
<geneo93> you need repositories
<mulder_> from synaptic?
<geneo93> it wont work if you have nothing in list
<Darkkish> do i need to restart?
<Darkkish> anything?
<geneo93> christ
<geneo93> wait
<mulder_> ok I am in the Synaptic Package Manager
<mulder_> and clicked on settings to show repositeries
<geneo93> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  then hit ctrl alt backspace
<mulder_> and Software Preferences opened up
<geneo93> you have no repositories in list though
<geneo93> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<geneo93> mulder_:  read above
<geneo93> and go there
<mulder_> ok
<geneo93> you want main universe and multiverse and that should be all you need
<Darkkish> getting an error message
<geneo93> from what
<Darkkish> "Your X configureation has been altered."
<Darkkish> from that command
<mulder_> is that ok if it didn't ask me for my password to log as super user?
<geneo93> well it has
<Darkkish> yeah but it also says "This script cannot proceed automatically.
<geneo93> mulder_:  yes it will stay for 10-15 minutes
<geneo93> Darkkish:  did you restartx
<Darkkish> ctrl alt backspace
<geneo93> see nvidia logo
<Darkkish> nopr
<Darkkish> nope*
<geneo93> maybe you dont have nvidia then
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> GeForce 6600GT
<geneo93> should work then
<Hawkwind> You won't always see the Nvidia logo
<geneo93> try a reboot
<Hawkwind> Darkkish: Did you edit your xorg.conf file accordingly ?
<geneo93> well mine is a flash of black screen
<Darkkish> k i'll be bacl
<Darkkish> what?
<Darkkish> no i havn't edited it
<geneo93> he enabled it
<Hawkwind> You need to make sure that Driver "nv" got changed to "nvidia" as it doesn't always get done via the installer as it says
<Darkkish> k that fixed it
<Darkkish> thanks
<Darkkish> ^_^
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  this aint mandriva
<Darkkish> no that was the problem dude
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Notice it worked when he edited it
<Darkkish> :p
<Hawkwind> geneo93: It's a known Nvidia problem
<Darkkish> brb
<geneo93> well mine did it without any trouble
<Hawkwind> geneo93: It works for some, but far from all
<Hawkwind> geneo93: It does it in every distro out there
<geneo93> the only one i ever had trouble with was mandriva
<mulder_> geneo I have added multiverse, clicked apply and closed...but it says waiting for headers and get stuck at 0%
<mulder_> doesn't seem to download
<Hawkwind> Change mirrors from archive.ubuntu.com to something like se.archive.ubuntu.com
<geneo93> uk
<geneo93> i know that works
<mulder_> ok
<geneo93> close adept
<mulder_> done
<geneo93> glad they got rid of that ugly thing
<mulder_> who windows users?
<geneo93> sudo apt-get update
<geneo93> adept
<mulder_> shall I close everything?
<geneo93> like what do you have open
<mulder_> it is strange because my repositories were enabled by default
<mulder_> and I have many choices for the type
<geneo93> well now you need synaptic
<mulder_> ok
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mulder_> opened
<geneo93> ok mark updates
<geneo93> then apply
<mulder_> I have Mark all upgrades
<intelikey> geneo93 not like adept ?
<geneo93> no it sucks
<geneo93> it removed it here and i'm glad
<intelikey> sucks ?    low pressure ?
<geneo93> blows high presure
<mulder_> nothing happens geneo
<geneo93> what did you install from
<mulder_> A dvd...magazine dvd
<darkkish> grrr
<geneo93> you have all repositories checked
<darkkish> man my linux won't boot now
<darkkish> i'm on live CD
<darkkish> >_>
<darkkish> i did ctrl alt backspace
<mulder_> yes
<darkkish> and my moniter went into standby and wouldn't come out
<darkkish> so i restarted
<Hawkwind> darkkish: Change nvidia back to nv then
<darkkish> >_>
<darkkish> i can't mount
<darkkish> on live CD O.O
<mulder_> checked Installation media, internet updates, and there are two choices in authentification
<martascz> nkdo kdo um esky.....-)
<darkkish> ?
<intelikey> darkkish why not?    what does  sudo fdisk -l      tell you the partition number/address is ?
<belatucadros> would anyone in here by chance know what could cause my BattleField 2 to tell me my CD key is invalid?
<darkkish> yes
<darkkish> if someone else gets it via keygen
<darkkish> and trys it
<darkkish> OR
<darkkish> if you enter it wrong
<belatucadros> doubtful mine is legit
<mulder_> Geez I have lost a few hair trying to sort this out...
<belatucadros> and its the right key but I can't get into any online servers
<darkkish> ID is 83(?)
<darkkish> sudo fdisk -l
<darkkish> oops
<darkkish> /dev/hda5   *       20968       24661    29672023+  83  Linux
<intelikey> so sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt
<mulder_> can't have duo core cpsus recognized, can't have my ati x1400 displaying in 1280x800...and cannot get updates
<Arkkis> darnit darkkish, your nick has mine inside it, I get hilights :D
<darkkish> k thanks
<darkkish> lol wierd
<darkkish> never noticed that
<darkkish> or expected that*
<martascz> kdo poradi? mam problem se zvukem na Kubuntu .6,06  AC Via 97 integr.....
<belatucadros> Im trying to be the first person to go to the local lan and be running linux...I have 2 probs first it says my CD key is invalid and second it exits the game at random for no apparent reason
<darkkish> er
<darkkish> try the channel for yoru language
<Hawkwind> martascz: English only here please
<martascz> no english speek......help mee....
<Hawkwind> martascz: What language do you speak ?
<mulder_> guess I better give up Linux.Thanks for your help.
<martascz> czech...
<Hawkwind> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<geneo93> hey try a different source for install
<oliver_> hi
<darkkish> k now i'm getting a write protection error
<mulder_> I have no idea of what I am doing...clicked all the boxes, nothing download
<belatucadros> there's this friend of a friend who is an MS fan and my other reason for linux is so I can rub in the fact that BattleField 2 will run on linux as good as windows
<darkkish> lol
<darkkish> you have to hit apply changes or w/e
<geneo93> did you click reload
<darkkish> belatucadros: unlikely
<zarbos> hi
<oliver_> still trying to get RADEON - fglrx 3D support installed, can someone help ???
<belatucadros> actually up until I get the game exiting on me it runs as smooth so far
<geneo93> mulder_:  click reload
<belatucadros> but like I said the game exits at random and tells me for online play that the CD key is invalid :S
<pexi> hi
<darkkish> Gene k so now that i changed nvidia back to nv
<darkkish> geneo93:  k so now that i changed nvidia back to nv will my drivers still not work?
<pexi> someone use kubuntu in ibook g3?
<darkkish> >_>
<darkkish> i g2g real soon
<darkkish> i'ma try restarting
<darkkish> and i'll take care of it later if it doesn't work
<intelikey> hmmm i found a good use for /usr/bin/yes    :)        yes >> /dev/fd0u1440      bug squasher !
<mulder_> sorry geneo yes I did
<mulder_> nothing happens...no connection
<mulder_> what can't I get the updates rolling when I am connected to the internet.Annoying
<mulder_> Also need to install newest version of firefox, only running 1.5.03
<noiesmo> mulder_, can you surf the web. even though updates not working
<mulder_> yes
<noiesmo> do you have a d-link modem or router
<mulder_> Konqueror and fireofx working
<mulder_> dlink
<mulder_> router wireless
<noiesmo> a mates got the same problem
<noiesmo> its to do with ipv6
<mulder_> I changed this into firefox from false to true
<mulder_> about:config
<noiesmo> yes thats why firefox works
<mulder_> but can't download any packages and update anything...
<mulder_> new kde or updates for kubuntu
<mulder_> need to have ny duo core cpu recognized, as well as my ati x1400
<noiesmo> from memory dns could also be your issue it wants to use say 10.0.0.1 which is your router but this doesnt work for some reason
<noiesmo> i havent sorted it he just comes over here every now and then and i update for him
<mulder_> I am really new to all this, and I am lost
<noiesmo> this doesnt help you I know but it might lead to a solution
<mulder_> better than nothing :-)
<mulder_> I mean I have no problem under windows...the router works fine
<mulder_> on Kubuntu, wireless was recognized straight away.
<noiesmo> yes same for me mate
<noiesmo> he's dual boot system
<intelikey> one can edit [ /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ]     and change line    { alias net-pf-10 ipv6 }    to    { alias net-pf-10 off }     then restart.    to disable ipv6
<noiesmo> intelikey, i will try this you could be my hero :)
<mulder_> what does that do Intel?
<intelikey> turns ipv6 off in the kernel   if i understand it correctly mulder_
<mulder_> I mean my main problems right now are: can't update anything/cannot have my 2 cpus recognized/cannot have a 1280x800 display res
<mulder_> where do turn the ipvc6 off from Intel?
<intelikey> mulder_ the file i mentioned ^
<mulder_> not from the terminal?
<intelikey> mulder_ as to the smp question  use the i686 kernel
<mulder_> geneo kindly helped me but I can't get the file
<intelikey> <mulder_> not from the terminal? <-- i would edit it from the terminal   but you don't have to
<intelikey> well actually console rather than terminal but that's superflutious.
<mulder_> from console ok
<geneo93> konsole in kde
<intelikey> yeah that would be a terminal
<mulder_> so what do I have to type in there?
<intelikey> nano /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<intelikey> err sudo that
<xst> Are there any significant changes in kde 3.5.4 (would you recommend an upgrade) or is it primary minor fixes?
<Tm_T> xst: wide minor fixes sums up to big difference
<mulder_> ok in there
<xst> But why doesn't it go into dapper automatically?
<intelikey> change  { alias net-pf-10 ipv6 }    to    { alias net-pf-10 off }   save and exit.
<Tm_T> xst: because of version freeze
<xst> ok
<xst> thanks
<Tm_T> xst: upstream versions get locked sometime before release so we can make sure relase stay stable
<Tm_T> all extra like newer KDE etc will go to next release and extra repositories
<mulder_> save as defaut right?
<intelikey> yes
<Tm_T> xst: that way user can choose upgrade or not :)
<mulder_> ok done
<mulder_> what next Intel?
<geneo93> you can have larest kde in dapper
<intelikey> restart is required to affect that change.... err at least it's the easy way
<geneo93> latest
<mulder_> restart kubuntu?
<Tm_T> yup, from extra repository, kubuntu.org <3
<intelikey> restart linux
<noiesmo> mulder_,  reboot
<mulder_> ok will come back here after
<intelikey> ok
* noiesmo cross fingers
* intelikey runs to hide...  ;/
<intelikey> back in a few.
<noiesmo> k
<sfkhooper> anyone seen thompa online?
<mulder> ok back
<mulder> what should I do from now?
<Tm_T> !seen thompa
<ubotu> I last saw thompa (n=thom@c-69-180-208-122.hsd1.tn.comcast.net) 2h 20m 39s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Tm_T> sfkhooper: there you go
<sfkhooper> Tm_T: cool, thanks
<freeze_> hello
<mulder> Intel?
<noiesmo> mulder, try updateing or install a package
<mulder> ok
<noiesmo> mulder, he'll be back shortly
<freeze_> is there someone who could give me some advice? i am quite new to ubuntu though...
<noiesmo> !ask > freeze_
<mulder> doesn't seem to work :-(
<intelikey> ok back.
<noiesmo> intelikey, it doesnt seem to work for mulder
<noiesmo> maybe its dns related
<intelikey> mulder do   apt-get update   and watch for error messages.
<noiesmo> mulder, open a konsole and type sudo apt-get update
<mulder> in terminal yes?
<mulder> ok
<noiesmo> whats error
<intelikey> sudo that ^
<freeze_> ok, well: I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 on an old box we use for administrative tasks. installation went fine, only resolution was stuck at 640x480. This was solved by editing xorg.conf (added HorizRefresh and VertSync in monitor section). Resolution is fine now but I can't lock my screen either by using the standard logoff dialog nor by using the lock screen button i added to the gimp bar
<noiesmo> freeze_, just ask you question if someone knows they'll answer
<freeze_> yep, just took some time to type in ;)
<noiesmo> np :)
<mulder> I can't type my password in
<mulder> I had that prblem before...
<geneo93> it wont show
<intelikey> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<intelikey> not that one
<mulder> ok ubotu...you're a nice bot
<geneo93> he thinks he should see it
<geneo93> just type it in and hit enter
<mulder> sudo nano apt-get update? right
<intelikey> no
<freeze_> oh, just saw i am in Kubuntu, using Ubuntu though
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<mulder> ok
<mulder> ok it is saying connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<mulder> but it stays at 0%
<geneo93> i thought you changed it to uk
<intelikey> ah gb.   try another mirror   ihave seen several have trubble with gb.    try nl.
<geneo93> uk is best for uk
<intelikey> mulder or even remove the gb.  and let it default to first hit.
<noiesmo> its a dns problem mulder intelikey
<intelikey> noiesmo resolved by ?
<mulder> says could not connect...timed out
<noiesmo> I don't know as i said earlier i've got a mate with same issue
<geneo93> ok edit your sources then to uk instead of gb
<mulder> repositories again?
<geneo93> yes
<intelikey> noiesmo i'm no network admin    more like network illiterate     but i have seen some with gb.  change it and then apt would work.
<mulder> I have many sources showing...
<geneo93> so change them all to uk
<intelikey> so unless you have a better idea,  i'd say try that.   worst case user frustration.
<intelikey> @ noiesmo ^
<noiesmo> intelikey, yes thats no probs i was just saying
<noiesmo> was hopeing someone else here might have known intelikey
<intelikey> well i know when i'm stabbing in the dark, and am ready for any input...  so i replied like i did.   ;)
<mulder> nothing
<mulder> geez...
<geneo93> try pinging one of those
<geneo93> ping url
<noiesmo> ok maybe get you isp dns ip and add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<geneo93> mulder:  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<noiesmo> this should be the dns your routers using
<mulder> in konsole?
<geneo93> yes
* noiesmo really doesnt think this is a sources.list error 
<geneo93> well you can use konqueror
<noiesmo> mulder, can you ping www.google.com or does it say 1.0.0.0 as ip
<noiesmo> in terminal or konsole
<mulder> hold on...what should I type in konsole. getting confused now
<noiesmo> try ping www.google.com
<mulder> command not found
<noiesmo> ping www.google.com
<intelikey> mulder ok,  let me digress here for a moment.     you are talking to us on the box you are working on ?     so then it's not a lack of contenuity per'se .   the apt update request times out, so the server or local config is at fault.   changing the mirror should eliminate the former.    that leaves the local configs.      process of elimination.    pastebin your sources.list
<geneo93> 87-80-19-112  mulder thats the ip your should have in resolve.conf
<mulder> ok it is pinging google
<geneo93> gimme your sources list
<mulder> 216.239.59.103 is that right?
<mulder> or is it googlr
<geneo93> you can get your ip from getmyip
<mulder> 87.80.19.112
<geneo93> thats what i got but it maybe different
<mulder> that's the one
<geneo93> http://www.getmyip.co.uk/
<mulder> done it geneo that 87.80.19.112
<geneo93> your dns will be a bit different though
<mulder> you want my ip or dns?
<mulder> ip is the one above
<geneo93> your dns should be in resolv.conf
<mulder> in konsole?
<geneo93> no in /etc/resolv.conf
<intelikey> cat /etc/reslov.conf
<intelikey> hehhe typo  s/lo/ol/
<mulder> 10.1.1.1
<geneo93> no thats not right
<intelikey> something like
<intelikey> nameserver 205.171.3.65
<intelikey> nameserver 205.171.2.65
<mulder> pfewwww. where do I type cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<geneo93> apt-get update
<geneo93> in terminal
<mulder> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mulder> E: Unable to lock the list direc
<mulder> from the terminal
<geneo93> you have synaptic open
<intelikey> or adept
<mulder> I had
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> eey
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> hello
<mulder> same message
<geneo93> give it a minute
<geneo93> sudo remember
<mulder> ok trying again
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> can u help me ?
<intelikey> i find it odd that you can have executables /bin/this /usr/bin/this /usr/local/bin/this   and which ever one is first in your path, if you exec it.  then rm it.  bash can't find any of the others  it just errors command not found.
<mulder> same message again guys
<mulder> ready to throw the towel
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> whet program can i use to program c of c++?
<geneo93> mulder:  reboot
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> what?
<intelikey> kdevelop ?
<intelikey> emacs ?
<intelikey> vim ?
<intelikey> nano   but i wouldn't recomend it.
<intelikey> [36C] m4sterm1nd install  build-essential   first.
<intelikey> xemacs might like you    idk.
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> ok
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> i installing build-essential:)
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> done
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> ok
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> done:P
<intelikey> give kdevelop a chance.
<intelikey> install kdevelop
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> what do i need now to program c or c++?
<intelikey> you need to know C    hehhe.
<Healot> a text editor, or an IDE, a compiler toolchain for C/C++ and knowledge of
<Healot> C/C++ :)
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> lol
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> yea k
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> bt what program
<aliasfred> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> he can't fing kdevelop..
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> find..
<intelikey> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> guess not.
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> :)
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> so?
<mulder> ok back on again
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> lol
<intelikey> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<geneo93> mulder:  make sure your resolv.conf didn't change
<intelikey> forgot they incliude the number.
<mulder> where do I check Geneo?
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> adept manager don't find it..
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> :(
<[36C] m4sterm1nd> :P
<geneo93> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<intelikey> In component universe, is optional. <^   repos dude
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mulder> still from terminal right?
<geneo93> yes
<mulder> name server says 10.1.1.1
<geneo93> ok your have to edit that
<mulder> lead the way :-)
<geneo93> hey open it with konqueror and edit as root
<mulder> how can I edit that Geneo?
<mulder> ok
<geneo93> it'll be under actions
<geneo93> just right click it
<mulder> hold on I am in konqueror now
<mulder> where do I go
<geneo93> ok then hit the up arrow
<geneo93> twice
<mulder> huh?
<geneo93> on the browser
<mulder> yes
<geneo93> the one next to the house
<geneo93> open etc
<mulder> yes but not highlighted
<geneo93> find it
<geneo93> down in the bottom section
<intelikey> wooooWWW   i installed from kubuntu live CD   tweeked my system.    i just typed in urpmi kde and it says "Need to get 219MB of archives. is this ok ? "   i think not!   dialup has an unsavory aroma when it comes to ld'ing more than 5m...
<mulder> well many folders there, root too
<geneo93> well kde installs all of kde
<geneo93> you want etc
<mulder> ok
<Dimon> there is kubuntu-desktop packade..
<Dimon> *package
<mulder> in there now
<geneo93> scrool down to bottom
<mulder> yes
<geneo93> ok right click it
<geneo93> actions
<geneo93> edit as root
<Jucato> "kde" is a metapackage that installs all main kde packages. kde-base (w/c installs kdebase, arts, etc),kdeaddons, kdeutils, kdemultimedia,kdegraphics, kdenetwork
<intelikey> yeah i can get kde-core at the reasonable price of 1328kB  :)
<mulder> is it that wvdial.conf?
<geneo93> no resolv.conf
<mulder> ok yes
<Jucato> kde-core only installed 79 packages on my system :-D
<mulder> in there now
<geneo93> hope you know your dns
<mulder> it opened KWrite
<geneo93> well dont open it
<geneo93>  do what i said
<intelikey> Jucato 34 here.
<mulder> ok following you
<geneo93> right click
<mulder> where?
<geneo93> actions
<Jucato> wow. only 79? hmm... I must have had my universe repos enabled that time...
<geneo93> on the file
<Jucato> s/79/34
<mulder> resolv.conf?
<geneo93> yes
<mulder> done that...
<mulder> it opened Kwrite
<mulder> and name server 10.1.1.1 in it
<intelikey> Jucato it only installs what it depends on that is NOT already installed.
<geneo93> crist
<Jucato> intelikey: oh yeah :-D
<mulder> he is in peace Geneo..let him b
<geneo93> man this is impossible
<intelikey> lol
<mulder> come on don't give up on me now
<intelikey> mulder you somphin else dude   ;)
<mulder> the truth is out there buddy
<geneo93> well your going to have to learn nano then
<mulder> I have been in nano mode the day I installed ubuntu
<geneo93> back to terminal
<mulder> what do i do with the Kwrite thingy?
<mulder> close it?
<osh_> If I open konqueror in a directory and right-click, I get the option to create a new (Write/Spreadsheet/Impression) document. Unfortunatly they seem to be connected to koffice, not oo.o that's been installed. How do I change that?
<intelikey> yeah close it.
<mulder> oky dokey
<intelikey> then sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<geneo93> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<geneo93> mulder:  get that now
<geneo93> should be two lines
<intelikey> isn't there a wiki on resolv.conf   i've seen several hammer this thing before....
<mulder> name server 10.1.1.1
<geneo93> well he can follow me
<mulder> :-)
<geneo93> you there
<mulder> one of my best case here .Yes there
<geneo93> ok click on line
<mulder> name server...?
<geneo93> yes
<mulder> ok
<geneo93> use arrow key to move curser
<mulder> ok
<geneo93> get rid of numbers and put in correct one
<geneo93> backspace should remove them
<mulder> correct ones?
<geneo93> yes your dns
<mulder> I need to get thr right dns dude
<geneo93> your isp number
<mulder> ok
<J4t______> geneo93: couldnt he just get them from the dhcp? or have i missed smth
<geneo93> he has firewall built in router
<geneo93> dhcp dont work
<J4t______> in that case the router holds the dhcp?
<mulder> my isp have two dns number
<geneo93> right
<mulder> prmiary and secondary
<geneo93> yes
<J4t______> oh well :)
<geneo93> enter those
<geneo93> two lines
<intelikey> seperate lines
<mulder> after name server
<mulder> ok
<intelikey> nameserver ******
<intelikey> nameserver ******
<intelikey> like that ^
<geneo93> yes
<geneo93> dont forget the periods
<mulder> the dots you mean
<intelikey> nameserver #.#.#.#
<mulder> guys I am in konsole is that right?
<geneo93> its a period
<intelikey> in numbers it decimal ?
<intelikey> :)
<geneo93> point
<geneo93> seperator
<mulder> ok fellas konsole or terminal?
<mulder> I am in konsole right now
<geneo93> konsole
<mulder> ok
<geneo93> thats same thing
<mulder> entered
<geneo93> xterminal really
<mulder> save as default
<geneo93> ok ctrl o
<intelikey> ^o
<mulder> then exit?
<geneo93> then ctrl x
<intelikey> ^x
<mulder> and?
<geneo93> crtrl works just fine
<geneo93> your done for now
<geneo93> now try update
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> ^c  if it doesn't work   :)
<mulder> ok hold on
<intelikey> geneo93 assuming this fixes him,  what will you sujest to make that permanant ?
<geneo93> oh we'll get there
<mulder> unable to connect to http
<mulder> stuck at 16%...
<geneo93> he going to have to set up static ip
<intelikey> 16%
<intelikey> 16%   means it hit.
<geneo93> i want your sources list damn it
<mulder> and stop there
<geneo93> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mulder> should all of them have multiverse and universe?
<geneo93> go there and paste them in
<geneo93> well you need main also
<mulder> Errhttp: dapper-security Release.gpg
<mulder>   Unable to connect to  http:
<mulder> Ign http: dapper-security Release
<mulder> Ign http: dapper-security/main Packages
<mulder> Ign http: dapper-security/universe Packages
<mulder> Ign http: dapper-security/universe Sources
<geneo93> mulder:  go to site above and paste sources.list
<mulder> Errhttp: dapper-security/main Packages
<mulder>   Unable to connect to  http:
<mulder> Errhttp: dapper-security/universe Packages
<mulder>   Unable to connect to  http:
<mulder> Errhttp: dapper-security/universe Sources
<mulder>   Unable to connect to  http:
<mulder> Errhttp://uk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<mulder>   Could not connect to uk.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<mulder> Errhttp://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<mulder>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed ou
<Jazon_init3> hi folks.  has there been any recent developments with dapper and acpi issues?
<intelikey> there's the answer we've all been looking for.   sources.list is hosed.
<geneo93> thats why i want it
<intelikey> yeah i asked him to pastebin that ah hour ago
<geneo93> well i think i did two hours ago
<geneo93>  but someone said it wasn't the problem!!
* intelikey scrolls up to find out who...
<mulder> done
<geneo93> you get them all now
<mulder> Well guys don't rant about me, I have no clue what I am doing as I am starting :-)
<geneo93> ok sudo apt-get dist-ugrade
<geneo93> you have to remember these steps though
<geneo93> or write them down
<mulder> Reading package lists... Done
<mulder> Building dependency tree... Done
<mulder> Calculating upgrade...Done
<mulder> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> or save bash_history into a script    :)
<geneo93> so you must have 6.06-1
<geneo93> hey mulder
<intelikey> lsb-release -a ?
<mulder> I have installed ubuntu, and then added kde
<geneo93> uname -a in terminal
<intelikey> that doesn't give distro info
<geneo93> paste the results here
<geneo93> yes
<intelikey> only kernel info
<mulder> Linux gman 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<geneo93> it tell me what i need to know
<geneo93> nope he needs updates
<mulder> and he needs sanity because he is losing it
<intelikey> mulder you are just starting in linux   no?
<mulder> yes absolute beginner
<geneo93> well let me paste my sources list and you copy and paste it in your home dir
<intelikey> mulder how many years did you play with M$   before you could admin and setup the system ?
<mulder> a few...I am no IT guru
<mulder> not a mole either I learned
<intelikey> mulder it takes. time to learn linux.   and your knowledge of other os's work against you,   you think you should know; when in truth it's easier if you start with no computer knowledge...
<geneo93> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20654   go here and copy this
<mulder> where should I copy it geneo?
<geneo93> just in home dir for now
<mulder> ok what is home dir?
<mulder> or where?
<geneo93> the little thing next to menu button
<mulder> home folder?
<geneo93> yes
<intelikey> mulder be patient,  you'll learn it quickly enough.   and when you have began to think in linux terms rather than M$ terms,  you'll be hooked; just like the rest of us...  :)
<intelikey> ok that was just a "hopefully" incuraging word,  not meant to distract.
<geneo93> i've been using linux since 1999 and nothing but
<mulder> I know guys that is why I want to learn...you have been very helpful :-)
<geneo93> get that copied
<mulder> how?
<geneo93> highlight it then copy
<mulder> ok done
<geneo93> start at the top and drag mouse down the whole text
<mulder> done
<mulder> copied and pasted
<geneo93> ok save it as sources.list
<geneo93> or name it that
<mulder> save as text file though?
<geneo93> ok ready for some tricks
<geneo93> yes
<mulder> ok
<geneo93> only copy text in main box right
<mulder> yes father
<Kiongku> hi. I need help. My usplash shows blank screen
<geneo93> ok now in konsole type sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kiongku> geneo93: u are not telling me right?
<geneo93> no
<Kiongku> ah. guessed so..
<geneo93> mulder:  get that
<mulder> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<intelikey> Kiongku he's been with mulder now for about 2 hours  and they are 2/3 finished. i'd guess.
<intelikey> Kiongku i'd offer to help with the usplash issue but i never use usplash.
<geneo93> mulder:  you sure its not there
<ultimate-`> yooo
<ultimate-`> anyone up
<mulder> that is the message I get
<ultimate-`> i`m tryin to install kubuntu on vmware , it booted as a live cd and now when its installing , one of the progress shows scanning for mirrors (but my internet connection is not shared
<ultimate-`> the thing is not timing out what should i do
<exceswater> hi
<Kiongku> intellikey: what boot splash u use? or u dunt put any
<intelikey> Kiongku none
<geneo93> ok the try sudo cp /home/username/sources.list
<mulder> cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/username/sources.list'
<mulder> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<geneo93> username is your name
<Kiongku> intellikey: black screen boot?
<jujimufu> hey, I tried enabling 3d acceleration for my 855G (i810 intel) card, according to this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver and I restarted X, but in glxinfo, it still says "direct rendering: No"
<geneo93> mulder:  what is the name of user
<intelikey> Kiongku text    yes  gray on black.
<geneo93> i knew you'd do that
<intelikey> Kiongku also not running X    console user am i
<Kiongku> intellikey: ehrm ok.. 1st question.. the line fb_vesa in config.. should it be m or y?
<intelikey> y
<mulder> ok even with mulder it fails
<geneo93> yes you need destination
<intelikey> Kiongku which is it ?     and you are talking about building the kernel there arent you ?
<mulder> I am going banana...
<Kiongku> intellikey: i already built my kernel..my new kernel cant use usplash thats why
<geneo93> ok sudo cp /home/mulder/sources.list /etc/apt/
<intelikey> yep that's why.    you can have fb with your vidio cards driver rather than using vesa   but yeah  just for a few seconds of a startup picture.... vesa is more than plenty.
<intelikey> @ Kiongku ^
<mulder> well I typed that one and it stays there
<Kiongku> intellikey: and vga16 and frambbuffer console.. also y?
<tobias___> my amaroK visualiser dont work and i have installed all the libvisual stuff i found in adept and i restarted the machine three times, what to do? I want to see it in full screen and change between visualisers like i did in *sigh* winamp and windows media player *sigh*
<geneo93> ok now check cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> yes
<Kiongku> intellikey:sudo dpgk-reconfigure linux-image-(your kernel version)
<Kiongku> now that line does not work for me also
<mulder> does the same nothing happens
<Kiongku> intellikey: konsole says cant find the image of my new kernel
<intelikey> Kiongku can't reconfigure with dpkg something you compiled and installed with make       solution  compile then make a deb out of it and install with dpkg
<intelikey> or simply put.   yes.
<geneo93> mulder:  i hate to tell you this but i think your wasting your time you've got a bad install or something
<mulder> crap
<Kiongku> intellikey: the image was in .deb format and i did dpkg to install my new kernel
<geneo93> yuor sure its not there
<mulder> the file is the home folder yes
<intelikey> hmmm then it should reconfigure
<ultimate-`> i`m tryin to install kubuntu on vmware , it booted as a live cd and now when its installing , one of the progress shows scanning for mirrors (but my internet connection is not shared
<geneo93> mulder:  did you use live cd to install
<ultimate-`> how can i skip that
<Kiongku> intellikey: in menu.lst for grub is this line any good "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17.8 root=/dev/hdb1 vga=794"
<intelikey> update-rc.d   remove networking  maybe ultimate-`
<Kiongku> or should it be "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17.8 root=/dev/hdb1 reo quiet splash"
<Kiongku> *ro
<ultimate-`> ok
<geneo93> mulder:  i have to sleep it almost 8 am here
<intelikey> Kiongku hmmm 794    yeah  but you might try 788  if you are having trubble with 794    remember that is using vesa  so rez is not what your vidio card can handle, it's what vesa knows it can handle
<Kiongku> geneo93: lol 15 46 here
<Kiongku> intellikey: whats does ro quiet splash means then?
<geneo93> well i'm on the other side
<geneo93> quiet means its not going to bitch
<intelikey> yes as far as i can tell, Kiongku that should work ok.
<geneo93> splash i use nosplash
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> btw dpkg really cant find my new kernel in its database -_- could it be the reason?
<mulder> well thanks for your help geneo, Intel...I am giving up on trying to make Linux works. I go back to windows. Thanks for your help.
<geneo93> i have stupid things like M$ uses
<intelikey> geneo93 splash not working was Kiongku's issue to begin with.  :)
<geneo93> mulder:  come back later and i'll help you more
<Kiongku> whats was the prob for mulder?
<geneo93> Kiongku:  he has a mess
<Kiongku> lol?
<roman_> joooooooow
<Kiongku> clean install from live cd not good for him o0
<mulder> mulder rimes with murder...i can kill any os right now
<geneo93> yeah
<geneo93> needs to do text install
<roman_> is hier imand nederlander
<Kiongku> geneo93: that hurts..
<intelikey> Kiongku if dpkg installed something and then can't find it in it's db  there is something dreadfully wrong there.    i question that you actually both compiled and used dpkg to install after compiling.....   what command did you issue to build the .deb file ?
<Kiongku> intellikey: i realised something in adept.. my image is considered as binary image
<mulder> ok I am off now...thanks for your help guys.
<intelikey> well
<intelikey> mulder keep your chin up
<intelikey> it gets easier.
<Kiongku> intellikey: dpkg -i "filename"
<mulder> Cheers Intel...if only this could have worked.
<ultimate-`> intelikey : thxn it worked i removed the NIC but it should time out after 1-2 mins auto :/
<ultimate-`> or ask me for options
<Timmmm> Massive flaw in the (admittedly already pretty crap) linux sound system (i.e. alsa) - sometimes the order of my cards changes (seems to be random) so hw:2 and hw:1 swap. How the hell are you supposed to configure apps to *sometimes* access hw:1 but mostly hw:2 depending on ... something?
<ultimate-`> the installer is messed up
<geneo93> ok i'm off to sleep
<mulder> how can I uninstall ubuntu from my dual boot with xp and try reinstalling a proper version of kubuntu?
<Kiongku> geneo93: good night or morning :p
<intelikey> ultimate-` the installer on the live CD    'messed up' ???     you jest.     surely you jest.     </sarcasm>
<intelikey> mulder just install to the existing partition,  the installer will format it.
<ultimate-`> intelikey : i meant to say that , i had a lan card w/ no connectivity it wasnt moving ahead
<ultimate-`> i had to remove it
<ultimate-`> as in , there is no timeout limit for the mirror scanning?
<mulder> I guess I better install the latest version of kubuntu right?
<intelikey> right.
<mulder> is KDE 3.5.4 with it too?
<intelikey> Kiongku ultimate-` mulder any quick quesrtions before i leave ?     i'm about 3 minutes from gone.
<roman_> i cant play movies from internet in konqeur
<Kiongku> intellikey: intellikey: i found the prob and tried to reconfigure.. on the line looking for splash image it says none found
<Kiongku> *oops sorry
<mulder> guess I am done...need fresh air
<mulder> see you later Intel. Thanks for help
<intelikey> gooday gents.
<Kiongku> ok bye bye intelli
<ultimate-`> 1 more question , is there a way i can make my usb2 harddrive read in it ? (its ntfs format)?
<Kiongku> ntfs format? dunno but i know for hdd linux can only read for now and not write
<roman_> yes
<Kiongku> thats all.. dunno about usb2
<djclue917> ultimate-`: http://zakame.spunge.org/blog/2006/08/11/ntfs-3g-love/
<Kiongku> ok i trying to reboot to test usplash -_-
<roman_> i have got w32codecs but cannot play movies form iternet sites
<ultimate-`> mydrive already got data hehe
<ultimate-`> checking
<djclue917> roman_: which browser do you use?
<roman_> i also intalled ati driver but i cant play games in fullscreen
<ultimate-`> man if i can watch videos and xxs my drives i m moving to kubutun for good
<roman_> konquer
<djclue917> roman_: oh i see. you shouldn't have a problem since kaffeine would readily embed into konqueror to be able to play media files.
<djclue917> roman_: just make sure that kaffeine is configured properly.
<roman_> how
<roman_> wat for konfiguration
<djclue917> roman_: have you run kaffeine for the first time already?
<roman_> yes
<roman_> i cannot open wmv files
<djclue917> after you've installed the w32codecs?
<roman_> i think thats the problem
<roman_> yes
<djclue917> roman_: what do you mean you can't open wmv files? kaffeine can't play them?
<roman_> yes
<djclue917> roman_: what's the error message of kaffeine?
<djclue917> roman_: something like "can't handle stream"?
<roman_> wait a sec
<djclue917> roman_: "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins" is that the error?
<roman_> wait iam downlaoding an wmv file
<roman_> and then iam goint to open it
<roman_> 1min
<ultimate-`> anyirc client u ppl know for linux?
<ultimate-`> something like mirc ?
<roman_> in kaffeine its working fine
<djclue917> roman_: so what's the problem then?
<roman_> but not in konkuer
<roman_> konqueror
<Kiongku> gah
<Kiongku> usplash still dunt want lol
<galdarian> ultimate-`: Try opera 9
<Kiongku> any usplash expert here :D?
<roman_> if go to a site with a movie on it he sad gstreamer is not running
<roman_> in konqueror
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<djclue917> roman_: kaffeine should readily embed in konqueror when a multimedia file is embedded in a web page
<gnomefreak> Kiongku: ^^^ its a good hot to
<gnomefreak> how to*
<_kalm> hey does anyone here know where to find a file called "rc.local"? Please help i need this
<roman_> how
<roman_> embed
<Kiongku> i already followed it anyway i'm not trying to edit usplash.. i'm trying to bring it back o0
<djclue917> _kalm: /etc/rc.local
<_kalm> thanks
<djclue917> oops.
<pierreth> hello
<Xera`> i'm having problems upgrading KDE i've been told to add the repos to sources.list, and open adept and click fetch updates, then click preview, but nothing shows up in preview, so i checked what repos it was checking, and it isnt even showing the one i added..
<Xera`> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper is the repos i tried
<djclue917> Xera`: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<roman_> in konqueror he wont play wmv files
<djclue917> Xera`: please put the output in the pastebin.
<Xera`> k, sec
<roman_> in kaffeine he wil
<Xera`> http://pastebin.se/3442
<roman_> maybe something is wrong with streaming
<djclue917> Xera`: you're still using the repo for KDE 3.5.3
<Xera`> yes, because the one for 3.5.4 didnt work either
<Xera`> so i tried that..
<djclue917> Xera`: should be "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main" instead of "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper"
<Xera`> ok :)
<djclue917> roman_: does kaffeine show any error messages?
<roman_> no
<roman_> the movie not downloaded
<roman_> but i want to stream it from the site
<roman_> can send you a screenshot
<djclue917> roman_: oh i see. may you give the link of the site?
<roman_> about what i mean
<roman_> ok
<ultimate-`> how can i install wine?
<Xera`> sudo aptitude install wine
<Xera`> :)
<Xera`> then winecfg
<Xera`> btw, it still doesnt work -.-
<djclue917> Xera`: what doesn't work?
<roman_> http://www.tussenhaakjes.nl/forum/view/id/27486/d/pc_start_niet_op
<Xera`> it doesnt even notice the repos
<roman_> if i click on it the movie won't play
<djclue917> roman_: oh, the site needs a username and password.
<roman_> username=GameWizard
<roman_> password=A7V133
<djclue917> roman_: is that your account? you better change the password later. ;-)
<Xera`> lol
<roman_> yes
<roman_> muhahah
<Xera`> xD
* Xera` resists the urge to be evil
<Xera`> ;)
<roman_> i don't care
<Xera`> :p
<djclue917> roman_: haha. i forgot that I've installed the mplayer plugin. the movie loads fine in mplayer. Sorry but I can't confirm your problem.
<ultimate-`> whats the default pass for root?
<ultimate-`> :/
<roman_> o so it will not work with xine
<ultimate-`> it never asked me
<djclue917> roman_: as far as I can remember, the last time I've played a movie in konqueror via kaffeine, everything went well.
<ultimate-`> during the install
<roman_> then i think i know wat the problem is
<djclue917> ultimate-`: there's no default password for root
<djclue917> ultimate-`: you could change it by "sudo passwd root"
<ultimate-`> worked :D
<ultimate-`> how can i install wine :/
<Xera`> sudo aptitude install wine
<Xera`> then when that is finished
<Xera`> winecfg
<djclue917> ultimate-`: you could install wine via "sudo apt-get install wine" if you don't want to use aptitude. ;-)
<ultimate-`> winecfg is notworking
<ultimate-`> i did this => sudo aptitude install wine
<roman_> thanx
<ultimate-`> it says
<ultimate-`> package wine is not aviable
<roman_> if i copy the url in kaffeiene its working
<djclue917> ultimate-`: I think you haven't enabled the universe repo
<ultimate-`> how can i do that
<djclue917> roman_: so that's might be a konqueror configuration issue.
<ulti-kbuntu> :)
<Xera`> ultimate-`: do sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xera`> then remove the # from all the lines that start with deb or deb-src
<ulti-kbuntu> how can i enable the universe
<ultimate-`> heh i coudlnt
<ultimate-`> get any msgs on the unbuntu cleint
<ultimate-`> its like only i m talking lo
<ultimate-`> l
<roman_> yes i think so
<ultimate-`> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ultimate-2> ok i removed the # from the deb lines what should i do next
<Xera`> then do sudo aptitude update
<Xera`> after saving the file :P
<paran> i am thinking about installing the kde 3.5.4 packages. is there some reason why they are in a separate repository? couldn't they be put in dapper-backports for example?
<roman_> now the next problem
<roman_> the new ati driver is not working fine
<ultimate-2> its connecting to some sites and downloading random stuff
<ultimate-2> lol
<roman_> i cant play games in fullscreen
<Xera`> ultimate-2: yes
<Xera`> it's not random stuff
<Xera`> ;)
<Xera`> just let it run
<Xera`> then after do sudo aptitude install wine; wine cfg
<ultimate-2> hehe ok
<ultimate-2> its stucked on 99% on a site
<ultimate-2> ok working again
<Xera`> just leave it xD
<ultimate-2> thnx :D
<Xera`> :)
<ultimate-2> i heard u can run .exe w/ wine so i wanted to check it out lol
<Xera`> yes u can
<Xera`> :P
<Xera`> not all of them
<Xera`> but most programs can be run under wine
<ultimate-2> thats cool
<Xera`> mm hm :)
<paran> Riddell: the 3.5.4 packages are signed by your key, so you probably have the answer to my previous question :)
<Riddell> paran: -backports is not functional
<hitomi> hi :)
<hitomi> i have a question :)
<Chuck> say it
<hitomi> I don't know if ubuntu is safety like people say but when I "port scan" in hacker watch I have all my port closed but reached
<hitomi> is this safety ?
* Hexidigital_ brb
<Chuck> its ok, when they are closed.
<hitomi> but reachabled
<Chuck> Ubuntu and Linux itself have an internal firewall.
<hitomi> closed but reachable doesn't mean secured :(
<Chuck> its safety, you can trust:)
<ultimate-2> nice working :D
<ultimate-2> Xera : is there a way i can read my ntfs files from my external harddrive which is usb2
<Chuck> oh that you mean.
<hitomi> thanks
<hitomi> I wish it's safe :)
<Chuck> you can download a frontend for this firewall.
<hitomi> what does that mean frontend ?
<hitomi> a tool to configure firewall ?
<v3ctor>    graphical tool used to manipulate firewall
<hitomi> to xera : you must define what is your usb device by typing "sudo fdisk -l"
<Jucato> frontend: something that you see in front of you, that hides what a back-end is doing O_o
<Chuck> its an GUI, graphical user interface
<hitomi> oh ok
<hitomi> like lokkit :)
<Chuck> not a konsole based programm like apt
<Jucato> (methinks not all frontends are graphical...)
<hitomi> to xera : after that you must change your /etc/fstab with gedit :)
<hitomi> which prog I must use ?
<kraut> moin
<Chuck> moin
<paran> Riddell: ok. whats wrong with it? I don't find very much about -backports on the web/wiki/mailinglists :)
<djclue917> Chuck: APT is a front-end for DPKG, just like Adept, Synaptic, and Aptitude are front-ends for APT.
<Jucato> Ubuntu backports are down/inactive/unavailable..
<Riddell> paran: there's no support for backports in our archive tools
<hitomi> I will try it after finishing my music download , thanks :)
<paran> Riddell: i see
<ultimate-2> is there a way i can read my  usb2 harddrive which is ntfs and has data on it?
<hitomi> lol
<Chuck> k:)
<hitomi> just read the "system documentation" it's really easy :)
<hitomi>  you must define what is your usb device by typing "sudo fdisk -l"
<hitomi>  after that you must change your /etc/fstab with gedit :)
<Jucato> Riddell: Hi! Just want to ask if there will be any updates for Kubuntu/KDE soon, regarding the KDE-HAL-media:/ bug?
<hitomi> wish that God knows :D
<Chuck> God is dead, I thought.
<Jucato> well, according to Nietzsche (not sure about the spelling)
<hitomi> science can't explain that yet , gotta wait :D
<Riddell> Jucato: nothing planned, although I will look at that issue after feature freeze
<larson9999> what kde hal media bug?  seems to work good here
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. thanks! :-D
<hitomi> I just want to notice you about a prob with gaim (all version) :
<hitomi> sometimes gaim can't receive IM from your friend :(
<hitomi> I lost my love because of it :((
<Jucato> larson9999: I'm not sure if I'm the only one experiencing it. Partitions that aren't mounted during startup don't appear in "media:/". If you try to mount them later (after you're logged in), they still won't appear in media:/ but can be accessed through ?media/<mount_point>.
<hitomi> I have the same prob with mount
<hitomi> I have to do "sudo mount -a" at start up :(
<Jucato> oh ok, so there's one confirmation that I'm not a lunatic (yet). :-D
<hitomi> I've searched in the forum a few day and a lot of people have this prob but ...... no solution yet :(
<Jucato> well, I'm afraid that there ain't any solution coming soon..
<larson9999> Jucato: maybe something is wrong here too.  i'll check.  i've never really learned the ins and outs of the automounter thingie.  i'm just glad if my stuff mounts at all.  but i do know that to get my usb stuff to mount sometimes i have unplug the usb cable and plug it back in
<Jucato> other than either 1)downgrade to KDE 3.5.3 or 2) remove HAL :-D
<hitomi> try to install usbmount
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> I wish intelikely was around...
<hitomi> have anyone try autofs ?
<hitomi> kernel-based automounter for Linux
<hitomi> Autofs controls the operation of the automount daemons. The
<hitomi> automount daemons automatically mount filesystems when they
<hitomi> are used and unmount them after a period of inactivity. This
<hitomi> is done based on a set of pre-configured maps.
<hitomi> The kernel automounter implements an almost complete SunOS
<hitomi> style automounter under Linux. Automounter version 4
<hitomi> (autofs4) has to be enabled when compiling the kernel.
<hitomi> Debian packaged kernels have it enabled.
<larson9999> things are great these days.  i just bought a new computer that was just a tiny bit out.  great features and only $350.  time was that's have been $2,500-$3,000.
<larson9999> s/out/old/
<hitomi> 350 $ :o
<hitomi> lol
<Jucato> I hope somebody can help me with my system notification problem: from time to time, my system stalls for 1-2 seconds everytime it tries to play a system notification (sound). But it doesn't happen always, but it does happen quite frequently...
<larson9999> Jucato: the intermittent problem.  we all love to solve those.
<Jucato> intermittent problem? please elaborate... @_@
<hitomi> I elaborate but i have no idea
<Jucato> lol
<larson9999> there should be a dilbert about tintermittent problems
* Jucato googles on the definition of "intermittent problems"...
<Jucato> oh.. so that's what it means...
<Ein_vir_Stein> masmix
<Jucato> and here I was thinking it was some Linux bug .... @_@
<glj12> hey
* eliadOUT is back.
<glj12> video and audio should work automatically, right?
<hitomi> we are not animaux so stop saying hey
<hitomi> no
<hitomi> it'll not work automatically
<Jucato> not if they're MP3s or AVIs
<glj12> alright
<hitomi> you have to install codecs
<glj12> oh, alright
<Jucato> if they're OGGs or OGMs, then they're good to go (I think...)
<larson9999> Jucato: you mean i spelled it correctly?
<hitomi> just use automatix and it resolve the prob :)
<Jucato> larson9999: not the second one (tintermittent...)
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah, in IT one of the first steps to debugging and issue is duplicating the problem.  that's hard to do with intermittant problems.  kinda like how your car never makes the sounds while the mechanic is around
<Jucato> ugh! a bug that couldn't be duplicated...
<glj12> isnt kubuntu supposed to play sounds? I mean...
<glj12> i guess i need to do something to get audio working, period
<hitomi> yes it's supposed to play sound :)
<Jucato> glj12: yep, system sounds mostly, (they're in OGG format)
<glj12> ok, well, i guess my audio is messed
<hitomi> but it depend on which type of sound :)
<hitomi> what is your file type  ?
<glj12> how do i go about fixing my audio then
<glj12> erm.... kubuntu doesnt play any sounds
<glj12> mp3 is my type
<glj12> and wma
<hitomi> use automatix to install all sound codecs :)
<glj12> ok
<glj12> apt-get?
<hitomi> no
<hitomi> wait :)
<glj12> well, i dont have automatix
<Jucato> I wonder if ubotu knows..
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> Automatix for Kubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294
<glj12> ok
<glj12> cant i just use adept?
<hitomi> yes
<Jucato> sure
<hitomi> I will give you the command :_
<hitomi> :)
<glj12> ok, thanks
<Jucato> automatix is just the "easy way out"
<glj12> heh
<Jucato> Adept... commands... :-D
<glj12> well, i dont know what else i am supposed to do to get any sort of audio/video working
<hitomi> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<hitomi> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<hitomi> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<hitomi> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<hitomi> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<hitomi> install all of it :)
<glj12> just in the console
<Jucato> hitomi: why are you giving GNOME codecs?
<hitomi> I don't use adept
<hitomi> :D
<hitomi> sorry
<glj12> ?
<hitomi> I'm gnome :D
<Jucato>  @_@
<glj12> im kde.
<hitomi> it's not ok ?
<hitomi> I think it's the same man :D
<Jucato> of course it's ok
<glj12> ok
<hitomi> =))
<Jucato> but Kubuntu uses only one codec
<glj12> so i apply those lines in the console?
<Jucato> libxine-extracodecs
<hitomi> apt-get install ...
<glj12> ok
<Jucato> glj12: not yet
<glj12> mmm... ok
<Jucato> glj12: you need to add multiverse to your repositories first
<hitomi> IE: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Jucato> hitomi: ... multiverse...
<larson9999> i've been a 'text' programming for years.  got my first gui project.  the question is qt or gtk?
<glj12> apt-getinstall multiverse ?
<glj12> erm
<Jucato> nope
<hitomi> it's not add ? :O
<hitomi> :((
<larson9999> wow my mind is numb.  programming=programmer.  people will thing english is my 3rd or 4th language instead of only.
<Jucato> glj12: I'll try to walk you through the steps in Adept....
<hitomi> he's yours :D
<glj12> thanks dude
<Jucato> larson9999: depends on which desktop you're trying to develop for, or which language you're most comfortable with, or if you're planning to release software commercially...
<Jucato> glj12: open up Adept
<glj12> k, im there
<djclue917> larson9999: QT! :D
<Jucato> in the Adept menu (first menu to the left), click on Manage Repositories
<Jucato> lol! just take note that to release a commercial software using Qt, you would need to buy the license
<glj12> im there
<Jucato> glj12: now look for a line that resembles this "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe", where xx is for our local server (us, uk, gb, au, etc)
* glj12 looks
<glj12> found it
<Jucato> right-click on it, then choose Enable
<glj12> ok
<Jucato> then (we're not done yet. :-D)
<glj12> already enabled
<Jucato> click on the word "universe" so that it will become editable
<glj12> i uncommented those lines yesterday
<glj12> oh, ok
<Jucato> then add (do not replace) the word "multiverse" to it
<glj12> space afer it?
<Jucato> yep
<glj12> like, universe multiverse
<glj12> k
<glj12> done
<Jucato> next, repeat the same steps for the lines with "dapper-security" and "dapper-upgrades"
<glj12> there are two dapper-security universe
<glj12> d it to both?
<glj12> do*
<Jucato> only the one starting with "deb", not with "deb-src"
<glj12> oh, ok
<glj12> woops
<glj12> dont have a dapper-upgrades
<glj12> dapper-updates the same
<glj12> ?
<Jucato> errr
<Jucato> my mistake
<Jucato> dapper-updates
<glj12> its ok
<glj12> it says main restricted
<tk> howdy everyone
<glj12> still ok?
<Jucato> glj12: then add universe and multiverse to that line, making it "deb ----- main restricted universe multiverse"
<Jucato> IF there are no separate lines for dapper-updates universe
<glj12> oh, ok
<glj12> done with that
<Jucato> you might want to disable those lines with "deb-src", unless you want/need to download source code for packages. Disabling them will make fetching updates faster.
<Jucato> your choice
<glj12> ah, its alright
<glj12> i'll leave well enough alone
<Jucato> :-D
<glj12> :)
<Jucato> now click on Apply (at the bottom) then on Fetch Updates (at the top)
<glj12> k
<hitomi> bye all ;)
<glj12> so many pretty blue lines. :P
<hitomi> Good bless u ;)
<Jucato> hitomi: before you go
<glj12> bye hitomi
<hitomi> yes ?
<glj12> ok, done updating
<Jucato> why are we teaching glj12 how to download the codecs?
<glj12> i have no audio
<glj12> or video of any kind
<glj12> not even sounds from kubuntu
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> hmm.... we need to make a test to really see if the codecs will solve it
<hitomi> because he ask us
<Jucato> ^_^
<hitomi> and God tell me to help him :D
<glj12> i just wanted sounds from kbuntu at least. >.<
<glj12> kubuntu*
<Jucato> glj12: try going to /usr/share/sounds and try playing any of the sounds there
<hitomi> salut ;)
<glj12> ok, h/o
<hitomi> bye
<Jucato> hitomi: here's to hoping it's not a deeper audio/video problem @_@
<Jucato> glj12: I do hope that this is just a codec problem. coz if it's not... I'm practically clueless. :-(
<Jucato> wb djclue917
<glj12> lol
<glj12> nothin
<glj12> just says playlist finished
<glj12> :(
<Jucato> aww krap...
<Jucato> hm...
<glj12> it detects my sound integrated
<djclue917> hello Jucato
<Jucato> is this a very fresh installation of Kubuntu?
<glj12> yes
<glj12> just yesterday
<glj12> i love it b/c it atomatically recognized my wifi
<glj12> :)
<Jucato> and nothing out of the ordinary happened during installation?
<glj12> nopers
<Jucato> hm... strange indeed...
<LeeJunFan> and it's nothing simple like the PCM or master volume being muted or turned down all the way?
<glj12> pcm was fairly low, just changed it now
<glj12> h/o
* Jucato taps fingers...
<glj12> nope
<glj12> nothin
<Jucato> hm...
<VincentMX> hi
<Jucato> check if Amarok is using the xine Engine. (Settings > Configure Amarok > Engine options)
<Jucato> hi
<newbie_1000> just curios, is there a way to grep or something through the apt database to see what I can install?
<larson9999> Jucato: i'm not planning on making it particular to any desktop.  i don't use software that way.  i know lots of people do but i use kde, gnome or whatever app independent of the desktop i'm using.  and prefer to make stuff that doesn't depend on the desktop.  so if i used qt it wouldn't be the 'kde qt'  likewise with gtk and gnome.  it'll be gpl most likely.  and i'm purposely using a language i'm not comfortable with.
<glj12> VIA 8237 is my audio integrated lappy sound
<glj12> :
<glj12> :)
<VincentMX> im booting from the kubuntu livecd but i have no sound, and my screen isnt set to the right resolution, and i cant change that either
<Jucato> glj12: lol. mine is VIA 8235 :-D
<glj12> then it should be easy, right? :P
<Jucato> glj12: no. it shouldn't even be an issue...
<glj12> hmmm
<glj12> what about at least getting video working? :P
<glj12> i mean, i just want something to work
<newbie_1000> do I have to restart after an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<glj12> probably newbie_1000
<Jucato> newbie_1000: not unless a new kernel was installed
<tk> newbie_1000: you only ever have to restart after a kernel update
<glj12> oh, well, yeah
<glj12> i shouldnt make assumptions
<newbie_1000> ok.
<Jucato> glj12: I think there are sample videos in /usr/share/example-content ??
<tk> glj12, probably isnt really an assumption its more like "maybe..." :P
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: you may have to log out/in to get your desktop updates [kde]  to take effect though.
<glj12> tk: :P
<newbie_1000> thanks.
<glj12> ok, im lookin Jucato
<newbie_1000> examples are simlinked into the home directory.
<Jucato> newbie_1000: oh yeah, thanks for reminding me :-D
<Jucato> I removed it so I didn't remember
<newbie_1000> np
<glj12> hmmm....
<glj12> what is the extension
<glj12> for a vdeo file there
<Jucato> hmm.. ogg or ogm?
<Jucato> if you're viewing the files in Konqueror, pretty thumbnails should tell you which one
<newbie_1000> the one called experience-ubuntu.ogg is a video, the sax one is audio.
<glj12> yay! video works
<glj12> yeah
<glj12> but it shows an x through the audio
<Jucato> glj12: does the video have sound?
<glj12> nope
<newbie_1000> ya sure?
<glj12> there's an x through the audio thing
<Jucato> ok... some one with more hardware know-how please take over... I'm stumped... :-(
<glj12> well, wait
<glj12> you can help me with my avi's
<Jucato> glj12: yep, install the package called "libxine-extracodecs"
<glj12> adpet?
<Jucato> it will also allow you to play MP3s
<newbie_1000> just watching the experience ubuntu.ogg video. there is sound.
<glj12> hmmm
<glj12> not for me. :(
<Jucato> glj12: anywhere, now that you have the right repositories :-D
<glj12> but im on a lappy, but i mean... :/
<glj12> yay! :)
<newbie_1000> what else does the extre codecs libary install besides MP3?
<zvi> did anybody experienced Firefox crash in Kubuntu, just sudden crash, for example, clicking on some link, and boom, FF dissapears?
<glj12> it installs mp3 and avi?
<glj12> sweet
<glj12> i thought it was only videos
<glj12> video*
<newbie_1000> What about DVD? what's the library for that?
<Jucato> larson9999: I'm not really sure about this, but if you're developing using Qt or GTK, you will still be using KDE or GNOME libraries. the good thing is that you won't be reinventing the wheel for some libraries (unless you want to)
<Jucato> newbie_1000: I think that's covered by libxine-extracodecs,too. Encrypted DVD's are a different matter, though
<glj12> what audio player should i use?
<Jucato> wb djclue917 (again.. :-D )
<Jucato> glj12: Amarok :-D
<glj12> ok
<newbie_1000> jacot: Oh, well I was just curiose. Got no DVD player on this machine.
<glj12> hmmm... nothin still
<glj12> bah
<djclue917> Jucato: seems like KDE 3.5.4 has really a problem with HAL.
<glj12> arg, my taskbar wont unhide itself
<glj12> :(
<Jucato> djclue917: ah shucks...
<larson9999> Jucato: hmmm, i thought you could use either and not use the gnome or kde libraries.  just would have more work :)
<newbie_1000> do I add the kubuntu.org repo to get new KDE?
<djclue917> newbie_1000: yup
<glj12> but seriously
<glj12> its not unhiding itself, what the heck?
<newbie_1000> gli12: you have to go to the panel control panel, click hiding, and then there's a lot of hiding options.
<Jucato> larson9999: like I said, I'm not really sure. I'll cross the bridge when I get there. I'm studying, too
<glj12> i mean,  cant get to it
<Jucato> lol
<glj12> im hovering my mouse over it
<newbie_1000> how so?
<Jucato> glj12: press alt+F2
<glj12> and it wont appear like it normally does
<Jucato> then enter "systemsettings"
<glj12> ok
<glj12> sweet
<glj12> thanks
<Jucato> ^_^
<glj12> anyway...
<glj12> let me try playing an avi
<glj12> since we know that mp3's wont play still
<newbie_1000> It's easier to right click the pane and click Configure Panel.
<glj12> or anything audio
<Jucato> newbie_1000: not if the panel isn't visible
<newbie_1000> good point.
<glj12> yay! video works
<glj12> but no sound yet
<tk> well mp3s wont play by default in kubuntu
* glj12 loves family guy
<glj12> i installed the codec
<glj12> and kubuntu doesnt play any sounds, system sounds)
<Jucato> I think this is really a deeper audio problem
<glj12> ogg's dont play sound, etc
<Jucato> something to do with hardware and/or ALSA/aRts
<glj12> wow, my laptop blows
<glj12> it lags on video
<glj12> ts a new lappy, but it was the cheapest one at best buy
<glj12> $399. :P
<newbie_1000> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<djclue917> glj12: have you unmuted the sound?
<newbie_1000> the act the same to me.
<glj12> yes i have...
<glj12> and turned everything up
<glj12> this is a laptop, if that makes any dif
<Jucato> well, I don't think it should...
<glj12> k
<glj12> oh, maybe you can help me with a smaller problem in the mean time
<Jucato> ??
<glj12> how can i get the wireless assistant to automatically connect to a certain essid on startup?
<glj12> no biggy if you dont know off hand
<Jucato> err... ok, something I can't help you with... hopefully someone else here knows :-D
<glj12> ah, dont worry about it
<glj12> just takes time to do it each time on startup. :)
<glj12> but any ideas about the audio?
<Jucato> Things I know nothing about in Linux: hardware (including audio) setup, Wireless and printers
<glj12> and my lapy is laggy in kubuntu b/c of only 256mb of ram, right?
<Jucato> glj12: probably.
<glj12> aight, do you know how to tone down affects in kdm?
<glj12> or kde, w/e
<Jucato> hmm... let me see...
<Jucato> you can either do them one by one or...
<Jucato> you can install a program called "kpersonalizer" which is like a wizard that sets up the effects you want
<glj12> cool, ok
<glj12> adept is my friend?
<Jucato> yep.
<Jucato> apt-get too, once you learn how to use it
<glj12> oh, alright
<glj12> sweet
<glj12> ooo... i just saw my first crash
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> what crashed?
<glj12> idk, gave me that timebomb thng
<glj12> thing*
<xst> I just upgraded to kde 3.5.4 but now it seems that my the font in gtk apps is no longer antialised. Or at least, is antialised poorly. What to do?
<Jucato> what were you doing/running when it crashed?
<glj12> what you had said
<glj12> kpersonalizer
<glj12> after i clicked finished, it gave that resonse
<Jucato> xst: try checking the settings in System Settings > Appearance > GTK Style and Fonts
<Jucato> hmm... strange... very strange...
<glj12> do you thnik it worked?
<larson9999> i was crashing about once a day(well, locking up)  finally figured out my mobo was crapping out
<larson9999> i thought i had gremlins
<Jucato> glj12: only one way to find out. test it
<glj12> new latop bought less thana week ago?
<Jucato> :-D
<glj12> :P
<glj12> so, no one can help me with audio? :(
<xst> Jucato: That helped. Thanks
<Jucato> glj12: hmm... you can also try posting your questions over at http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums
<Jucato> no problem
<glj12> mmm
<glj12> alright, i guess  got no choice. :)
<Jucato> glj12: you could also wait until more people come in :-D
<glj12> heh, i like that one! :)
<glj12> can you forward my queston to anyone
<Jucato> lol
<glj12> guess not. ^_^
<Jucato> can anyone reproduce this crash? In System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts options > click on Command Shortcuts tab. Mine crashes when  I click on that...
<zvi> did anybody experienc Firefox crash in Kubuntu  dapper? just sudden crash, for example, clicking on some link, and boom, FF dissapears?
<newbie_1000> zvi: occasionally I close a window, just some random window, and my session crashes and I'm back at the login.
<newbie_1000> zvi: what version of FF are you running?
<ultimate-`> where can i get the xvid plugin ?
<newbie_1000> no idea. search for it in Adept maybe.
<zvi> newbie_1000: I had 1.5.0.4
<Jucato> AFAIK, divx/xvid should be covered by libxine-extracodecs
<zvi> then I upgraded to 1.5.0.5, still the same
<zvi> I have upgraded my KDE to 3.5.4  did not happen yet
<ultimate-`> Jucato how to install libxine-extracodecs ? sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs not working
<djclue917> ultimate-`: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<ultimate-`> yeap
<ultimate-`> its enabled thats how i installed wine
<glj12> anyone here good with audio problems?
<ultimate-`> i cant find libxine-extracodecs
<ultimate-`> in adept
<ultimate-`> :/
<ultimate-`> h
<ultimate-`> i
<ultimate-`> what should i do :/
<edu> testando
<djclue917> ultimate-`: enable the multiverse repositoru
<djclue917> *repository
<ultimate-`> djclue917 i did
<ultimate-`> i installed wine like that
<djclue917> ultimate-`: then do an apt-get update
<ultimate-`> um k
<ultimate-`> it says
<ultimate-`> file is locked :/
<ultimate-`> how do i enable what ur sayin
<waspius> hello..i have 2 questions..first i have installed guarddog but i have some problems so if someone can help...and second how can i update kopete?
<ultimate-`> working now
<tk> ultimate-` you get that error if you have adept or another application that updates packages/installs packages open
<ultimate-`> ok
<ultimate-`> i m rebooting lol
<ultimate-`> i m rebooting lol
<tk> ultimate-`: did you update your kernel? if not, rebooting isnt needed
<Jucato> ultimate-`: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse. (wine is in the universe repositories)
<ultimate-`> how to enable multiverse
<ultimate-`> pls 2 tell
<Hawkwind> !multiverse > ultimate-`
<Jucato> ooh Hawkwind's here :-D
<tk> does that mean we get another free show? :D
<Hawkwind> tk: If you don't........Heh, just kidding :P
<Hawkwind> tk: Actually.....I'd make everyone pay so I can get some royalties from ticket sales
<tk> lol
<Jucato> lol
<ultimate-`> ok i read it
<ultimate-`> so how do i enable multiverse?
<ultimate-`> apt is some what a tool to get packages am i right?
<ultimate-`> and i need the multiverse package list first apt can recognize it?
<ultimate-`> and for that i need to enable multiverse and update the list ?
<ultimate-`> so how do you enable multiverse and update its list
<djclue917> ultimate-`: are you comfortable with commands?
<ultimate-`> yea sure
<djclue917> ultimate-`: ok.
<ultimate-`> but i dont know much lol
<Jucato> ultimate-`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<djclue917> ultimate-`: it' just ok.
<Jucato> there's a guide there on how to add multiverse
<Jucato> it's Adept stuff (GUI).
<waspius> what is the package you need for config?
<ultimate-`> i tried to update adept's list .. but it wont show libxine-extracodecs because i dont have multiverse enabled i guess
<ultimate-`> reading
<djclue917> ultimate-`: actually, you'll just have to append "multiverse" in "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe "
<waspius> does anyone know the package for configuring????
<djclue917> ultimate-`: sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com\/ubuntu dapper universe/archive.ubuntu.com\/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<djclue917> waspius: configuring what?
<pierreth> hello
<pierreth> how can i get a full copy of Kontact?
<abattoir> pierreth: full copy? :P
<djclue917> pierreth: what do you mean? Kontact is already installed by default.
<abattoir> pierreth: which modules are you looking for?
<waspius> packages
<ultimate-`> djclue917 u want me to paste that in konsole ?
<pierreth> abattoir: HELLO
<abattoir> pierreth: hi :)
<djclue917> ultimate-`: yes. ;-) if you haven't added the multiverse repo yet.
<pierreth> it is because i want to have it in xfce :-)
<djclue917> ultimate-`: that should do the trick...
<waspius> djclue917: packages..source
<pierreth> mine is like old
<abattoir> pierreth: it should have most modules... which ones are you looking for?
<Gh0st75> just home on lunch break, anyone have any ideas on how to re-enable sound in kubuntu if installing java disabled it?
<pierreth> my notes seems old
<djclue917> ultimate-`: if you're curious on what it does, it simply searches for "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list and replaces that line with "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<Gh0st75> if no ideas i'll just try reinstalling after work
<pierreth> i don't have the news
<ultimate-`> djclue917 i did it and i fetch the updates and extracodes is now on the list
<ultimate-`> and its downloading now
<abattoir> pierreth: see if you have akregator installed
<ultimate-`> its also downloading another package which it requires
<djclue917> ultimate-`: sed is really a handy tool. ;-)
<tk> hehe
<djclue917> ultimate-`: that's good.
<tk> sed and awk :P
<pierreth> i have the lib akregator
<djclue917> tk: yeah. they are indeed very useful. :)
<VincentMX> hi
<ultimate-`> djclue917 : i enabeld universe from sed
<ultimate-`> xera helped me
<tk> i actually saw someone explain the s/blah/bleh as an Internet acronym that meant sorry/replacethis/withthat
<ultimate-`> :o
<VincentMX> hi
<Jucato> the metapackage "kdepim" will install everything related to Kontact
<djclue917> tk: is that explanation true?? haha
<tk> djclue917: no, its a regex replace not an acronym :P
<djclue917> tk: yeah i know. i just thought that the 's
<Gh0st75> nobody?
<VincentMX> im booting from the livecd, but i cant hear any sound
<v3ctor> s = search for
<djclue917> tk: that the 's' was like 'sorry' or something.. hehe
<pierreth> impossible to find kdepim for me :-(
<tk> nah, this person said it was for sorry... but its for search like v3ctor said :P
<pierreth> ok, i found it now :-)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning.  Been a couple of days since we seen ya :)
<djclue917> s = sorry. haha. i wonder if that person was joking or was really serious...
<tk> djclue917: they may have dumbed it down for the person that asked what it mean... but I didnt have the gaul to ask
<abattoir> Hawkwind: good morning :). indeed, life finally caught up :P... have i lost my place in the 'charts' ? ;)
<pierreth> i am installing!
<ubuntu> http://www.tiscali.it
<djclue917> tk: well, maybe. sometimes we really have to do analogies or stuff like that to explain things more easily..
<Hawkwind> abattoir: A bit.  You were so far ahead though that you have only fallen to 2nd in most of them
<pierreth> some packages are missing
<maltaethiron> hey, can anyone help me make my soundcard work
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hehe... it doesnt matter at all, its just fun to look at, that's all... but...
<ultimate-`> still get error on this xvid video file :/
* abattoir will be back w/ a vengeance :P
<ultimate-`> are there any other video plugins
<Gh0st75> at least you're getting errors, my sound just doesn't work
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hah yeah true.  It's just kewl to see who is around a lot and helps others quite often
<pierreth> i guess i can't have it on ppc
<maltaethiron> !mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tk> and who puts on a good show, who draws the biggest crowds, and gets the most tips too right? oh wait... wrong job :P
<pierreth> ok thank you anyway
<pierreth> abattoir: bye
<abattoir> pierreth: worked?
<abattoir> or rather work?
<abattoir> *workss
<pierreth> no, missing packages
<abattoir> ewww
<maltaethiron> hey, how do i go about getting synaptic?
<pierreth> i always miss something on ppc
<abattoir> pierreth: which ones are missing? you have all the repos enabled right?
<abattoir> maltaethiron: 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<pierreth> repos?
<maltaethiron> i did that
<maltaethiron> and it didnt work
<abattoir> pierreth: repositories
<abattoir> maltaethiron: you have main enabled?
<maltaethiron> hold on, ill show you the messege
<pierreth> i have libcupsys2-dev_1.2.1-0ubuntu2_powerpc.deb
<pierreth> libtiffxx0c2_3.7.4-1ubuntu3.1_powerpc.deb
<maltaethiron> paul@paul-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<maltaethiron> Reading package lists... Done
<maltaethiron> Building dependency tree... Done
<maltaethiron> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<maltaethiron> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<maltaethiron> is only available from another source
<maltaethiron> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<pierreth> ibtiffxx0c2_3.7.4-1ubuntu3.1_powerpc.deb
<pierreth> missing!
<abattoir> maltaethiron: please dont paste it here
<abattoir> maltaethiron: use pastebin
<ultimate-`> i`m getting vlc for
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ultimate-`> ubuntu
<maltaethiron> oh sorry, forgot about pastebin
<abattoir> maltaethiron: make sure you have main enabled
<maltaethiron> how do i enable main?
<abattoir> maltaethiron: the repository main, in /etc/apt/sources.list(or through adept), that is
<pierreth> abattoir: can i do something?
<abattoir> pierreth: could you pastebin your error?
<pierreth> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> !main > maltaethiron
<abattoir> maltaethiron: look at the info, that should help you :)
<maltaethiron> thanks
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> maltaethiron: ^^^^ that might also be useful :)
<maltaethiron> oh cool
<maltaethiron> thanks
<newbie_1000> can anyone else connect to the us ubuntu repositories? the seem to be down.
<pierreth> abattoir: ok, done
<Hawkwind> pierreth: You need to give us the resulting pastebin URL
<abattoir> newbie_1000: pinging it works for me... dont know how reliable that is though
<pierreth> sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20667
<newbie_1000> ping works. when I try openning the url in a web browser, it says that it can connect but got nothing. It doesn't have an index.html page but it shows me the contents of the folder when it works.
<abattoir> pierreth: 404, the file cant be found
<abattoir> pierreth: try another mirror, see if that works
<Hawkwind> I'm still getting 404 errors on Seveas's mirror
<Hawkwind> Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<pierreth> abattoir: how can i change it?
<newbie_1000> abattoir: just go to the homepage of the pasteboard. there's a list of recent posts.
<abattoir> pierreth: did you modify the file manually?
<pierreth> i am using a graphical installer
<abattoir> pierreth: i see a 'de' before the link... i wonder if that should read 'deb' instead
<newbie_1000> Hawkwind: I can't connect to US repositories.
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: So change the us. part to something else
<pierreth> abattoir: what can i do?
<newbie_1000> Hawwind: part?
<newbie_1000> what if I get french programs from the canadian server?
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: Open up your /etc/apt/sources.list file and you'll see us.archive.ubuntu.com and change the us. part to another mirror.  I personally use se.
<abattoir> pierreth: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<pierreth> abattoir: ok
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: The mirrors all contain the same thing.  Doesn't matter where in the world they come from
<newbie_1000> ok
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: what mirror is se?
<abattoir> maltaethiron: sweden
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Sweden
<newbie_1000> its working now, anyway. just had to wait. :$
<lied> hi guys, i have got a ati 9600, im installing xorg-driver-fglrx. do i need anything else?
<pierreth> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20668
<abattoir> pierreth: what is 'de' in french? :P
<pierreth> abattoir: yes, it means 'of'
<pierreth> abattoir: or 'from'
<abattoir> pierreth: so it roughly says error retrieving that file... right?
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Looks like you need to uncomment some of those sources.  You only have 2 sources active
<pierreth> abattoir: i don't where the text is in french
<pierreth> Hawkwind: how can i do this?
<abattoir> pierreth: do a 'sudo apt-get update' and then try again
<abattoir> pierreth: i think there are new packages
<abattoir> pierreth: the error messages that you first pastebin'd are in french
<abattoir> pierreth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20667
<pierreth> abattoir: ok the first one, yes well it is both french and english
<viper550> With all the people switching to Firefox as their web browser or using other GTK apps and noticing how ugly they look, think maybe we should use QtCurve as the default Kubuntu theme?
<pierreth> ok i made the sudo apt-get update
<wind> how do i mount a pcmcia
<pierreth> but it changes nothing
<pierreth> it works but the application is still the same
<abattoir> pierreth: also, reg. enabling universe and multiverse, add 'universe multiverse' after 'main restricted' in the first line
<wind> it's a sd card reader, someone helped me before with it but i can't figure it out once i take the card out and put it back in
<pierreth> abattoir: the first line of what?
<abattoir> pierreth: try doing a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' or if you want only the latest version of those packages, do 'sudo apt-get install <package>'
<abattoir> pierreth: your /etc/apt/sources.list file :P
<waspius> i want to install valknut and i have downloaded the source and i want to compile it but i get that error
<waspius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20670
<abattoir> viper550: doesnt the gtk-qt engine give it a 'qt-ish' look?
<pierreth> i should edit sources.list?
<viper550> But still, QtCurve looks very nice, and fits with the Kubuntu style looks wise
<Hawkwind> waspius: What's wrong with doing: sudo apt-get install valknut ??
<abattoir> pierreth: well, you asked Hawkwind how to enable extra repositories... :)
<pierreth> ok
<abattoir> viper550: i guess you could send a message to the Mailing list, or discuss later in a meeting... not sure which is the right course though, would do the former first
<waspius> Hawkwind: :)..yep that is a good idea...did not think of that:(
<abattoir> *I would do....
<pierreth> abattoir: ok i am updatting
<pierreth> abattoir: it is updating everything i think
<waspius> does anyone use guarddog?
<Hawkwind> I have a guarddog that lays by the front door waiting on strangers to knock :P
<waspius> :)
<lied> can someone past me his xorg.conf?
<pierreth> abattoir: why does it updates all my apps?
<Hawkwind> pierreth: It only updates apps that are installed that have updates on the repos.  It doesn't update 'everything' unless 'everything' has a new version
<pierreth> Hawkwind: well, it is a lot anyway
<Hawkwind> pierreth: It will be if you've never updated your install before
<pierreth> Hawkwind: well, my system is new
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Then that's why you have so many updates.  Tons of things have been updated since the release of the ISO images
<pierreth> Hawkwind: well, i made the update from the graphical installer
<pierreth> Hawkwind: after the installl i think it is checking for updates automatically
* tk is away, bedtime [l/ off] [p/off] 
<pierreth> abattoir: i succed with my Java install
<Sikon> I installed the Russian language pack for KDE and it worked, but KDM is still in English
<Sikon> is there a way to localize KDM?
<pierreth> ok, it is done!
<abattoir> pierreth: cool :)
<waspius> do you know how i can update kopete?
<pierreth> abattoir: i have eclipse installed
<wind> what do i need to put in fstab to get my pcmcia sd card reader to... read
<wind> or nount
<pierreth> Kontact is still the same :-(
<wind> mount
<Hawkwind> waspius: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    If there is a newer version, it should update it assuming you have all the right repos
<longbean> Sikon: there might be something in the KDE control panel. look for "login manager" or similar
<waspius> Hawkwind: if i do not have the right repso??cause i think i dont..i have not added any new ones except by adding multiverse
<abattoir> pierreth: kontact is part of KDE, hence you'd get the *latest* by upgrading to 3.5.4
<pierreth> abattoir: ok, i must move to kde to have it?
<Hawkwind> !repos > waspius
<waspius> Hawkwind: thank
<abattoir> pierreth: aah, i forgot that you are on xfce
<waspius> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> waspius: It sent you the info in pm already
<pierreth> abattoir: i don't like kde, the Terminal is buggy
<Hawkwind> waspius: That was what I did when I did !repos > waspius
<Hawkwind> pierreth: So use a different terminal within KDE
<abattoir> pierreth: maybe adding the kde 3.5.4 repos and then installing it might help
<Hawkwind> pierreth: You don't have to use KDE apps only within KDE
<abattoir> pierreth: heh, that's a nice reason for not using an entire DE :P
<pierreth> Hawkwind: yes but by default it starts kde apps
<Hawkwind> I don't use KDE at all.  Yet I use konqueror and konsole
<yuriy> i got a random email asking for help with kubuntu o_O
<yuriy> in russian
<Hawkwind> pierreth: So stop it from starting those apps and set it up the way *you* want it and what *you* want it to run or not run
<Hawkwind> yuriy: Guess you better go help :P
<trappist> yuriy: that's what you get for being named yuriy
<abattoir> yuriy: someone here must have noticed your name :P
<pierreth> Hawkwind: you think it is possible?
<Hawkwind> pierreth: This is linux, anything is possible :)
<yuriy> took me a few minutes to read
<pierreth> Hawkwind: can i install kde, remove the kicker and add the xfce panels?
<abattoir> pierreth: if i may ask... what's wrong w/ kicker?
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Of course you can
<trappist> absolutely nothing.  except a few bugs.
<abattoir> pierreth: you can do a 'killall kicker' to close kicker
<pierreth> abattoir: i don't like the taskbar
<trappist> but some people like a pretty bare-bones desktop.  and those folks might prefer something like fluxbox.  which I would like a lot better if it came with or interacted well with kicker.
<pierreth> abattoir: the buttons are talking all the place and i must read them to know where to go
<yuriy> trappist: like what?   ==> bugs.kde.org :)
<Hawkwind> So remove the taskbar from kicker or run the Xfce panel
<trappist> yuriy: don't worry, I've reported my bugs :)
<abattoir> pierreth: you have a vertical kicker?
<trappist> but using launchpad is much more pleasant than using bugs.kde.org
<Hawkwind> trappist: What problems did you have with kicker in fluxbox ?  I used to run kicker a while back in flux but it's been quite some time
<abattoir> or had?
<pierreth> abattoir: no the vertical is even wrost, it is very slow
<trappist> Hawkwind: it runs, but it doesn't seem to communicate properly with all my open windows.
<yuriy> trappist: i agree, but reporting the bugs upstream makes them more likely to be fixed
<pierreth> can i install kde on top of my xfce?
<david__> hi
<Hawkwind> trappist: Strange.  I never had that problem.  But it's been well over a year since I really used fluxbox.  I'm now an E17 person for life.
<longbean> pierreth: you can run kde apps from xfce, no problem
<gnomefreak> pierreth: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   it will let you choose than to boot whatever one you want to at the time
<david__> where would I find the sources of the network settings module of kubuntu? also in the kde svn?
<Hawkwind> pierreth: You can install KDE along side of Xfce
<trappist> yuriy: depends - often it's a packaging problem.  but yeah most of my kicker problems probably do need to be fixed upstream.  I do submit my important bugs there.
<abattoir> pierreth: i dont understand what you mean, the icons are only 20somethingx20something.. you can remove them if you dont want
<trappist> yuriy: all my kicker bugs involve running two kickers on multiple displays
<pierreth> abattoir: the icons are ok, you cannot remove the text
<waspius> Hawkwind: i did what u said and added one repo deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main..that is all i found..i had already added the multiverse...but still no update for kopete..and it needs one i think
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Yes you can
<pierreth> Hawkwind: how?
<longbean> pierreth: you mean the stuff that pops up when you mouse-over?
<Hawkwind> waspius: You need to add stuff like universe as well
<abattoir> longbean: no, i think he means the actual text(title of the window) on the tasbar entries
<pierreth> no, i mean the text of the buttons on the taskbar
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Right click on the icon, then in that screen remove any of the text you want
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok..thanx allot
<pierreth> Hawkwind: the news apps are going to appear with text
* DaSkreech yawns
<DaSkreech> MOrning
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Good morning
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: What happened to ebuntu?
<abattoir> hello DaSkreech :)
<Hawkwind> pierreth: I haven't run KDE in a while, but I had it set up for my dad and he had no text on any icons as I had removed it all as he didn't like it either
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Morning :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: What do you mean ?
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal
<pierreth> Hawkwind: ok, i will install and you will help me. ok? :-)
<DaSkreech> There was a ebuntu project (tentative)
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Hah!  I don't run KDE man.  I just know a bit of how it works
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yeppers.  Still is AFAIK
<DaSkreech> There are so many people who hang around here who use E why isn't there more activity?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Because not many can build good E17 deb packages unfortunately
<wille> mits ihmett ?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Really? Elive doesn't seem to have much issue
<pierreth> Hawkwind: No?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I have setup my own E17 Ubuntu repo on my http://SeerOfSouls.com/ site though.  We are working with a new script to get even cleaner builds
<DaSkreech> wille: Hello What Language?
<abattoir> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<abattoir> wille: ^^^
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Most anyone here can help you configure KDE though.
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<nixternal> my computer just straight locked up windows style
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: I know :) But shouldn't there be reports from the ebuntu team?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah that happens to me all the time
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: But they don't build 100% proper packages unfortunately.  Atleast not good enough to be accepted into a distro like Ubuntu
<abattoir> nixternal: hi :)... edgy?
<nixternal> not me it doesn't ;)
<nixternal> dapper
<pierreth> Hawkwind: :-)
<nixternal> edgy runs like a charm ;)
<abattoir> nixternal: i have problems w/ kwin in edgy :(
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: There probably should be.  I really don't know what's what when it comes to Ebuntu.  I should try and get involved since I have an E17 repo
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: #ebuntu
<DaSkreech> Contact the guy who owns this room
<trappist> channel
<Hawkwind> Heh.  I knew that was coming
<Hawkwind> trappist: Some things never change :)
<trappist> some things never will :)
<DaSkreech> trappist: Thanks
<pierreth> ok, i'll take some sleep, see you later...
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Later
<pierreth> thank you
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Hah!  Noone is even in #Ebuntu except for ChanServ
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: I know that :-P
<DaSkreech> The onl;y person who hangs out there is me
<Hawkwind> That's really sad to be honest.  Seems it would be more popular
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu-libre hhas more people
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: That's what I'm saying. The chan has a owner though right?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yeah.  One that hasn't been seen in almost 9 weeks now
<larson9999> i've been banging around on a few different distros.  lots to like.  yum is a little dubious though
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Right but that would be the person to contact. He's the official link between Canonical and Ebuntu so that would be the place to start
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Try grml :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yeah I'm going to email him right now and see what the latest status is.  The wiki page hasn't been updated with any new info since July 13th and even then there was nothing really added
<DaSkreech> Yup yup I knwo I've been following
<DaSkreech>  nbuntu is more active than this and I don't even think that's a real Distro :-D
<larson9999> ok, going to do my first real gui programming.  hope i don't drown
<MasterEvil`Lapto> there anyway to set a shortcut on desktop to turn off my monitor, *screen blank, etc) ?
<MasterEvil`Lapto> if i set it to 30 minutes automatically in my xorg, it doesn't work.. if i set it to 15 it does owrk..
<TheFuzzball> is there a channel to help people with Adept?
<wind> what do i need to put in fstab to get my pcmcia sd card reader to... moun
<wind> t
<Philip5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheFuzzball> is there a channel to help people with Adept?
<TheFuzzball> !Adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larson9999> things are working well with this new pc.  now the questions are do i just leave windows media center installed or mess with installing xp pro?  i don't use windows for much at atll.  and do i mess the athestics up by putting my beige 3 1/5" - 5 14" combo floppy drive in this nice black case?
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: i dont think one exists... what's up?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I've just emailed the guy and asked a few questions.  I'll keep you informed as to what he replies with, if he replies
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: I can't install anything without it saying Unmet Dependencies and then giving me a list of the apps I can't install
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Not like you're going to be showing it off at a show or something.  Put the hardware in it if you need it
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: you might need to enable additional repositories
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: have you tried apt-get?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: oh, i forgot.  my wife will likely give me an earful :)  but i do play some old games.  the eternal question: games or girls?
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: I have, you want me to give you a pastebin of what I typed?
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: sure :)
<GoatBoy> anyone able to help with geting a 3com witeless pcmcia card to work
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I bought my dad a new computer that has Windows MC on it and it's quite nice compared to XP.  Not saying I'd use it, as I don't. But it has a nicer feel/look than any XP does IMO
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Well colors of hardware have no bearing on how the system works.  If it works, it works.  I'd make that perfectly clear to her :)
<waspius> as kubuntu does not have a root user do i need to create one or not?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Use sudo
<Sikon> how to add directories to the "System" places menu?
<Hawkwind> waspius: You *can* create one if you so desire by doing: sudo passwd
<larson9999> Hawkwind: yeah, i think i'll leave it at least until i think there's a reason.
<rkd> waspius: technically it does have a root user, you merely don't know the password
<Sikon> the one that's on the taskbar by default and has a computer as its icon
<wind> hey hawkwind, what do i need to put in fstab to get my pcmcia sd card reader to... mount
<wind> or am i going about it the wrong way
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: pastebin is running slowly
<abattoir> Sikon: not sure about that, but you can create your own menu...
<Hawkwind> wind: I honestly don't know.  I've never messed with an sd card reader and surely wouldn't want it mounted on boot
<Sikon> abbatoir> how?
<larson9999> shouldn't it just mount to media?  this automounting stuff is confusing to me
<abattoir> Sikon: so you could try recreating the system menu thing w/ the things you need
<wind> i just want it to mount, so if i need to take it out and put it back in i don't have to constantly mount it
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: if ubuntu-nl is slow, you can try pastebin.ca
<wind> well its reading as a external hd
<Hawkwind> wind: What /dev does it say it is in dmesg ?
<larson9999> my usb stuff doesn't have ftab entries and they mount.  in mandriva there were fstab entries for them.
<larson9999> but they mount to media instead of mnt
<abattoir> Sikon: its not very straightforward... you should run kmenuedit, add your own menu, then rt.click on the panel->add appl. to panel->add your menu, and then remove that menu from kmenuedit(if you dont need it)
<Lynoure> I mapped backspace to my capslock key but the new backspace does not repeat? How can I make it repeat without affecting other keys? (I used xkb not xmodmap)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Thanks. :-)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: New beta of elive is out. They have a pretty detailed changelog
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roman_> thanx
<roman_> for that sites
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yeah.  I know Thanta very well and see most of what's going on with Elive since I know all the devs for it and most of the ones for E itself.  They are doing a great job on Elive
<Sikon> wait, I can place the bookmarks/favorites thing
<DaSkreech> I know
<Sikon> that's what I need
<trappist> Hawkwind: make em fix Eterm for amd64
<trappist> actually that's a libast2 fix not an Eterm fix
<waspius> Hawkwind: but is it safe that way?or is the other better?
<Hawkwind> trappist: Talk to KainX he's the Eterm maintainer.
<GoatBoy> can anyone help with geting a 3com pcmcia card to work
<Hawkwind> trappist: Ah yeah, the good ole libast2 issue
<roman_> where can i find the w32codecs
<trappist> Hawkwind: I got the fix into dapper, so I'm happy.  but it oughtta go upstream.
<Hawkwind> waspius: I've done it.  It's no different than having a traditional root account
<Hawkwind> trappist: Who maintains libast2 ?
<Sikon> roman_> on the mplayer site, I believe
<Hawkwind> roman_: From PLF
<trappist> Hawkwind: my first guess is: nobody
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Sikon> hmm
<Sikon> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<roman_> can give me a link
<Hawkwind> roman_: The bot just did, look up about 5 lines where ubotu spoke
<roman_> jo
<Sikon> how can I change the columns displayed in the Detailed List view in Konqueror?
<roman_> i cant find it
<Hawkwind> roman_: Can't find what ?
<fdoving> Sikon: view -> view details.
<roman_> w32codecs
<Hawkwind> roman_: Did you add a PLF source ?
<roman_> to play avi
<dr_willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> i alwyas get the latest .debs for them from the mplayer homepage.
<roman_> thanx that was what i need
<wind> when i try to mount the card reader it gives me the error
<wind> can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> try a sudo fdisk -l    and see what partitions are being detected by the os.
<Sikon> this isn't very convenient, though -  have to open the menu four times to hide four columns
<waspius> does anyone know how to install a bootsplash?
<Sikon> I do
<Sikon> for GRUB?
<waspius> kde
<dr_willis> I recall a wiki page on the topic waspius.
<TheGateKeeper> roman_:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<dr_willis> kde dosent use a 'bootsplash'  theres different 'splash' things.
<waspius> ie?
<roman_> i have got already now the codecs
<roman_> he is installing now
<h3sp4wn> waspius: splashy is pretty good
<Remo_A> hi all
<dr_willis> ya got the grub background/consold background. ya got the fancy animated booting scene. then ya got when kde loads a little animated splash sequence
<waspius> h3sp4wn: ok i will check it out thanx
<granbar> Hello
<Remo_A> I can't use kile(latex frontend) because it shows error while compiling, when I type something in a .tex file and save it, the message is, that "Selected encoding cannot encode every unicode character in this document.
<waspius> h3sp4wn: does it use allot of memory?
<granbar> Why is it so that I can't install libxine-extracodecs?
<Remo_A> what is messed up with the locals?
<DaSkreech> granbar: You can't see a libxine-extracodecs?
<h3sp4wn> waspius: No
<Remo_A> kile is set up to ISO 8859-1 <- german encoding
<TheGateKeeper> Remo_A: the one in the repos no good???
<Sikon> so KDM can't be configured to be fullscreen, like GDM?
<Remo_A> TheGateKeeper: exactly that one, yes
<granbar> DaSkreech: I've enabled universe and multiverse, and neither apt-get nor apt-cache finds it.
<waspius> h3sp4wn: and can i use bootsplash icons on it?
<granbar> DaSkreech: It is refered to though
<TheGateKeeper> Remo_A: enable universe apt-get install kile
<DaSkreech> granbar: Are you sure?
<dr_willis> Sikon,  Huh? the KDM login manager  is full screen as far as i know.. theres dozens of themes for it also to twiddle with.
<granbar> DaSkreech: I'll check over sources.list once again, but I'm pretty sure
<dr_willis> Sikon,  your definition of 'full' screen may be different from mine. :P
<darkkish> hey
<Remo_A> TheGateKeeper: universe and multiverse repos enabled
<granbar> DaSkreech: Yes. I have uncommented all the additional lines in sources.list
<carlos> anyone here, have worked with QT libraries?
<carlos> specifically qFTP ?
<DaSkreech> granbar: And added the words Multiverse?
<darkkish> yesterday i screwed up my linux trying to install nvidia drivers, it just wont boot anymore
<Hawkwind> granbar: Why don't you paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.ca
<longbean> granbar: and you've run apt-get update?
<TheGateKeeper> Remo_A: having problems try this for size: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<carlos> darkkish: wich card do u have?
<Hawkwind> darkkish: Won't boot, or won't start a graphical interface ?
<granbar> DaSkreech, Hawkwind and longbean: I'll paste the sources.list into the pastebin. Gimme a sec.
<DaSkreech> granbar: Ok
<Remo_A> TheGateKeeper: what the hell! This is not a repository thing! my input encoding is just different than the one used in kile
<Kr4t05> Remo_A: Take a breather.
<Remo_A> sorry
<Kr4t05> How can I resize my swap partition?
<TheGateKeeper> Remo_A: you said you had problems compiling, which suggested you where trying to compile from source and install
<Remo_A> no, lol
<darkkish> can someone help me in PM with my nvidia graphics driver problem?
<Remo_A> kile compiles tex into dvi and then to pdf or whatever
<Remo_A> well not kile exactly obviously
<Kr4t05> Is there any way I can get qparted to resize my swap partition?
<Remo_A> that's just the frontend
<granbar> DaSkreech, Hawkwind and longbean: http://pastebin.ca/133038
<Remo_A> this is an encoding thing, I just need to know where I can change the input encoding
<TheGateKeeper> Remo_A: ok, don't use the package so not familiar with what it get up too sorry :-(
<Remo_A> i hate this ISO-xxx vs. UTF war
<Remo_A> TheGateKeeper: easy
<DaSkreech> granbar: You have multiverse on backports
<DaSkreech> granbar: Might want to add it to the lines above that have universe
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know why I can't resize ext2/3 partitions?
<Remo_A> this is pretty simple question: where can I change the input encoding to ISO 8859-1
<draggho> Kr4t05: maybe they are mounted?
<draggho> Kr4t05: try to use gparted from LiveCD
<Kr4t05> draggho: In the live-cd?
<dr_willis> Kr4t05,  using parted/gparted/qtparted?
<draggho> okey
<draggho> right
<darkkish> how do i mount my drive in live cd?
<granbar> DaSkreech: Okay. Thanks. I'll try that :)
<darkkish> i forgot
<Hawkwind> darkkish: What's the device number ?
<dr_willis> mount /dev/whatever /mountit/whever
<Hawkwind> darkkish: mount /dev/something /mnt/whatever
<darkkish> thanks
<draggho> Kr4t05: sometime, when you have complicated partition scheme, parted doesn't work :(
<Hawkwind> darkkish: As sudo of course
<draggho> Hawkwind: not in the LiveCD :P
<darkkish> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<darkkish> ues
<darkkish> sudo
<darkkish> in the live cd
<granbar> DaSkreech: Thanks, it works! :)
<draggho> Hawkwind: need to give -t option
<DaSkreech> granbar: Excellent
<darkkish> yesterday i swear all i typed
<granbar> DaSkreech: And I'm really impressed by both Kubuntu and it's community :)
* draggho away
<darkkish> was sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt
<Kr4t05> draggho: /dev/hda1 - ext3 Mounted at / | /dev/hda2 - swap | /dev/hdb1 - FAT32  /dev/hdb2 - NTFS
<DaSkreech> granbar: Cool Score one point for us :)
<Kr4t05> Gar...
<DaSkreech> darkkish: Then you need an auto somewhere
<bele> Hi, anyone here using compiz with KDE? Is it really usable for a non-developer?
<DaSkreech> darkkish: I'm not sure have you looked under /media I remember some drives automounting under there
<Kr4t05> I need to resize a partition on my primary drive, because, if I don't, the Windows installer has a spazz.
<darkkish> none of my drives are mounted and when i rightclick > mount, i get an  error
<DaSkreech> bele: Pretty much yes. Ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<bele> DaSkreech: thanks
<Hawkwind> darkkish: mount -t auto /dev/hda5 /mnt/some-directory-you-created
<darkkish> w00t
<darkkish> thanks
<darkkish> ok now to fix my GeForce drivers -_-
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Leafw> where is the dns config file? Which file under /etc ?
<Leafw> I mean the file that has the dns servers
<darkkish> how can i uninstall my graphix card drivers in live cd?
<draggho> resolve.conf
<draggho> Leafw: resolve.conf
<Leafw> that's it!
<Leafw> thanks
<Leafw> (coudln't recall the name)
<draggho> Kr4t05: I think LiveCD mounts swap
<draggho> check it out
<Kr4t05> draggho: It says its mounted.
<draggho> Kr4t05: so you have to unmount it, or swapoff it
<darkkish> can someone help me uninstall my graphix drivers WHILE i'm on live CD?
<Kr4t05> draggho: do you have an exact command for swapoff?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: link
<dr_willis> swapoff /dev/hda2
<darkkish> i tried changing nvidia back to nv, but that didn't help
<dr_willis> then ya got some issues
<draggho> Kr4t05: swapon -s
<draggho> gives you the partition
<darkkish> the odd thign is in this file it says "ATI Technologies, inc. Radeon RV100 QY"
<draggho> then sudo swapoff /dev/something
<draggho> leaves swap
<draggho> then umount /partition
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: link for the meeting
<darkkish> hmm
<darkkish> i think i figured out how to fix the problem
<darkkish> bbiab if it doesn't work
<Orasis1> Anyone know how I can remove the I386 kernel and replace it with the I686 kernel?
<dr_willis> install the 686 first
<waspius> is there a package that will have some basic games to download?
<trappist> waspius: kdegames
<waspius> trappist: it says it is an empty directory
<tRSS> hi everyone. i need help with amarok and my usb headset. i can't get my usb headset to work with amarok 1.4.1.
<dr_willis> it works otherwise?
<tRSS> dr_willis: is that a question for me?
<trappist> waspius: what says what?
<waspius> trappist: in adept
<Orasis1> dr_willus, dapper does not give me a kernel option at install.
<Orasis1> So now my system is already installed with I guess the default 386 kernel, - so I cannot update it to the 686?
<dr_willis> yes you can Orasis1
<wind> when i try to mount the card reader it gives me the error can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab... what do i do
<tRSS> got it working. lol, choose alsa, and then in devices, enter hw:1,0
<Orasis1> dr_willis: How?, I saw no option for it in the install - it went straight to a graphical GUI and I clicked installed - it never asked me for a kernel
<waspius> trappist: did u check?
<DaSkreech> waspius: Waht games do you like?
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<trappist> waspius: you just say `sudo apt-get install kdegames`
<waspius> DaSkreech: thanx
<waspius> trappist: ok
<dr_willis> Orasis1,  fire up the package manager, search , install.
<Orasis1> dr_willis: :)) That is what I was doing, I was asking if it would work - or send my machine into a kernel panic on reboot.
<DaSkreech> Orasis1: It will work
<maltaethiron> !wardriving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wardriving - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c13398> owa
<TheHighChild> kismet
<TheHighChild> maltaethiron: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3595531
<maltaethiron> oo, thank you TheHighChild
<TheHighChild> maltaethiron: np, how many wireless cards are you going to use?
<maltaethiron> 5
<maltaethiron> so kismet is a package sniffer?
<osh_> Someone here who could help me confirm a bug? Have a look here on how to reproduce it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20680
<TheHighChild> yes
<TheHighChild> sorry, maltaethiron yes it's a sniffer
<maltaethiron> thanks
<maltaethiron> thehighchild: when enabling multiverse repositories, do i change ALL sections to universe multiverse, or just the ones that already say universe?
<TheHighChild> maltaethiron: Not all of the repos have multiverses, you're better off using !source-o-matic
<TheHighChild> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<TheHighChild> Always make sure to make a backup of your current
<TheHighChild> maltaethiron: So what are you trying to do with wardriving? Just mapping or are you trying to crack WEP networks?
<maltaethiron> wardriving with googleearth
<maltaethiron> and like mapping
<waspius> does anyone know why i cannot send files in kopete?i have no option for it
<TheHighChild> maltaethiron: http://www.perrygeo.net/wordpress/?p=55
<maltaethiron> well what im getting at with the repositories is which ones do i have to change to be able to get kismet through synaptic
<|lostbyte|> !ntsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper_> maltaethiron: you need to enable universe: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<|lostbyte|> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TheHighChild> maltaethiron: It's in the Universe
<waspius> i have installed some kde games but i cannot see them in the menu bar why?
<wind> how do i install a .tar.gz
<wind> through the shell
<TheGateKeeper_> wind: depends if it's source code or binaries
<psb154> wind: tar xvfc file
<psb154> xvfz sorry
<wind> hm
<darkkish> k so
<darkkish> that didn't work ether
<darkkish> i tried going into... safe mode and doing "nvidia-glx-config disable"
<darkkish> i kept getting these wierd keybind errors
<osh_> Someone here who could help me confirm a bug? Have a look here on how to reproduce it. It's quite simple. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20680
<darkkish> O.o
<darkkish> right click where?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<osh_> darkkish: in that konqueror dir.
<darkkish> i don't even have that choice :p
<chavo> osh_, I get the same thing here with 3.5.4
<darkkish> can you help me with a grpahics driver problem?
<osh_> chavo: I've got it in 3.5.4 too but I'd like to know if that's a 3.5.4 issue or if it was present earlier too.
<chavo> ok
<chavo> might be a problem with kubuntu-default-settings also
<osh_> darkkish: no "Create new" entry in that menu that comes up? You should be able to create Text document, directories and other things.
<darkkish> maybe not
<maltaethiron> how do i save a file in nano?
<darkkish> right now i'm on live CD?
<osh_> chavo: might be.
<darkkish> anyways
<darkkish> i
<darkkish> am having a driver problem
<darkkish> with my nvidia drivers
<darkkish> and now i can't boot into linux
<darkkish> idk how to uninstall them
<darkkish> i tried changing nvida back to nv but it didn't fix the problem
<darkkish> nvidia*
<osh_> darkkish: sorry, never done anything with gfx-drivers other than the open ones.
<larson9999> i thought everything was going fine.  now this has happened twice.  my screen just turns white and i don't see a cursor and no key combination does anything.  in xorg i get a bunch of these error messages.  radeon xpress 200. kde http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20682
<macpheec> darkkish - Can you boot into console?
<darkkish> yeah
<darkkish> but
<darkkish> i have no idea what to do from there
<osh_> darkkish: what you could do is to move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.OLD and do a dpkg-reconfigure xorg (or whatever that package name is). From console, that is.
<darkkish> uh
<darkkish> so just rename it?
<darkkish> to .OLD ?
<osh_> darkkish: yeah, to keep a copy of it for future reference (should you need it).
<darkkish> yeah
<darkkish> and then how do i configure the package?
<darkkish> ?
<chavo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkkish> there is no way to do it from the console in live CD?
<darkkish> ?
<osh_> darkkish: there is, but it involves mounting the right disks and doing changeroots and stuff. Probably easier to just reboot and do it right from the start.
<darkkish> >_>
<darkkish> i know what disks to mount
<darkkish> i don't know how to do changeroots
<darkkish> i guess i'll just write down the package and try it
<darkkish> k
<darkkish> wish me luck] 
<larson9999> this machine is amd64 but i'm just using 32.  is the 64bit distro ready for a loser like me or is it still kinda troublesome?
<boldii> hi
<rkd> hi
<boldii> can I somehow get the audio which is heard atm into a local file? I want to save audio heard with flash as an ogg-file.
<Kr4t05> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nicolas__> how do i move kde panel applets ?
<rkd> boldii: iirc, audacity can record from "wave out"
<darkkish> hey
<darkkish> ok
<heinkel_111> does any of the dapper drake installers support reiserfs filesystems?
<darkkish> that did NOT work >_>
<darkkish> i need someones help doing it in the console
<darkkish> maybe remote desktop or something but it either way it would work better in PM
<heinkel_111> i need a live cd or text based installer that can create reiserfs filesystems
<darkkish> this is such a clean version of kubuntu i might just reinstall it
<DaSkreech> heinkel_111: THey all can
<nicolas__> isnt there a Move button on the kde applets ?
<DaSkreech> If that's all you need it for try gprated
<DaSkreech> nicolas__: Should be
<heinkel_111> DaSkreech: i didn't get reiserfs option?
<nicolas__> DaSkreech: seems its invisible
<larson9999> gparted
<heinkel_111> gparted isn't on the livecd
<heinkel_111> qtparted is
<DaSkreech> nicolas__: On Right click? The one at the top?
<larson9999> gparted is a live cd
<larson9999> and is better imo that qtparted
<darkkish> ooh nicolas. cool, that how i spell my name :-O not that anyone cares :p
* maltaethiron is away. Away at the moment
<osh_> darkkish: Ok, mount the disks. Let's have a go at it.
<heinkel_111> ah..yes, now i understand, there is a live cd distro version of gparted?
<DaSkreech> !away > maltaethiron
<larson9999> heinkel_111: yeah and it's a small download
<darkkish> osh_:  can we talk in pm?
<larson9999> heinkel_111: well, relatively
<heinkel_111> because i know it as a program i installed with adept on my other machine (this one=
<heinkel_111> thx
<pm> in pm? interesting :P
<osh_> darkkish: dunno, did you get my messages? I'm not a registered user.
<darkkish> oh
<darkkish> probably not
<darkkish> its easy to register though O.o
<darkkish> /ns register <password>
<osh_> darkkish: yeah, but I can't be bothered... ;-)
<darkkish> lol >_>
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> There isa kMobiletools
<heinkel_111> larson9999: yes gparted looks smoother than qtparted, but i guess it is the same under the lid
<adaran> how do i put my laptop into suspend-to-ram or suspend-to-disk mode?
<larson9999> heinkel_111: maybe.  but i had issues with ntfs with qtparted that i didn't have in gparted.  but then again maybe under the hood there were different versions of things
<heinkel_111> i think they branched at some point and gparted is more recently updated
<heinkel_111> but basically much the same, we don't deal with ntfs, do we?   ;-)
<heinkel_111> larson9999:
<Aeron> 4/5
<larson9999> heinkel_111: when people pay use to, we do. don't we?
<heinkel_111> oh well, we do date, but we are not cheap dates then :P
<larson9999> lol
<bele> adaran: from systray icon you can choose suspend or hibernate
* heinkel_111 back to other computer to look over filesystems again
<adaran> bele: ah, well, that only suspends without telling me what it really does. i'd like to see S3 working.
<zipper> Hmm... apparently my soundcard works fine in firefox, however, i get no sound from any other application. I have 2 soundcards, perhaps i should disable one of them? If so, how is that done?
<sans> i don't know if anyone can help me with this, knights, the kde chess client, hangs indefinitately and uses an insane amount of cpu on its third move, I can't use it, anyone got an idea?
<adaran> bele: it seems to just power off the monitor, fans are still running and all
<marcio> qual o canal do ubuntu brasil?
<NickGarvey> what command would I run to check what version of KDE I have?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: apt-cache policy kdebase
<gnomefreak> marcio: join #uubntu-br
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> marcio: /j #ubuntu-br
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: the kde I have isn't from the repos
<gnomefreak> dont matter
<DaSkreech> NickGarvey: I just open up some random application and go help -> about KDE
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: it will still tell you it will say installed ....
<NickGarvey> thank you
<NickGarvey> 3.5.4a :)
<NickGarvey> thanks
<bele> adaran: for my HP laptop there's actually three levels of suspend to choose from, first (suspend) suspends to memory, fans and all are swithed off
<Hawkwind> kde-config --version | grep KDE
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure why you need a CLI check for a blatantly graphic application
<heinkel_111> Hawkwind: if you use Konversation, /sysinfo will provide this output amongst other things
<heinkel_111> as example:
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: I don't need the info, and I don't use KDE, at all :)
<heinkel_111> oh, carry on then :P
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Heh true.  I was just giving another way to check incase he didn't have X working or something :P
<DaSkreech> Sysinfo for 'Released': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2800+ at 2083 MHz (4171 bogomips), , RAM: 495/503MB, 127 proc's, 1.1d up
<DaSkreech> Woah :-)
<DaSkreech> waspius: yo
<waspius> DaSkreech: hey
<sans> does anyone know what the kde base directory is in kubuntu?
<sans> i mean in ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
<zipper> I have two soundcards in my pc, and i only want to use one of them, since the other one messes things up. How do i disble one of them?
<mpc1000> bios?
<zipper> i still want to use the second soundcard in windows, so thats not an option
<ironfroggy> my laptop has both a touchpad and one of those nubs on the keyboard. when i adjust the pointer acceleration in KDE, however, it only seems to affect the speed of the nub, not the touchpad.
<mpc1000> ditch windows 100%
<mpc1000> :P
<zipper> the thing is, my audigy4 is well supported, while my onboard Realtek ALC882 isn't
<zipper> i would, if game developers used openGL instead of directx
<Nuked> I have  a problem, when I try to remove an account from kopete it crashes.
<mpc1000> get a console
<zipper> mpc1000, stop being stupid. If you dont know the answer, the just leave it please
<larson9999> only play/buy games that support linux
<mpc1000> buddy
<mpc1000> relax
<zipper> mpc1000, i am actually quite relaxed
<mpc1000> right
<Nuked> so anyone know why kopete is crashing?
<larson9999> not that hard.  if you've played all the linux games, you need a job :)
<mpc1000> why don't
<mpc1000> you goto google.com
<mpc1000> and get your answer
<mpc1000> i see it right there
<mpc1000> :P
<Nuked> mpc1000: you know thats the response the asshats at deban give you
<zipper> mpc1000, you don't think i've been to google already? Interesting
<Nuked> debian*
<trappist> zipper: disable it in your BIOS
<mpc1000> worst part about ubuntu is it turned a ton of "linux users" dependant on copy and pasting
<zipper> Nuked, it's not a debian thing. Every distro has its elitists assholes
<mpc1000> there solutions
<mpc1000> no one goes out and fishes for answers
<zipper> trappist, not an option unfortunately, need the soundcard for windows
<Nuked> ahhh zipper, thanks for the clarification
<zipper> trappist, and when it gets supported in linux, i need it there as well
<mpc1000> ok
<mpc1000> zipper, since your still using windows
<mpc1000> why don't you make a 20 second trip into the bios
<mpc1000> on each reboot?
<mpc1000> that would stop any conflict 100%
<mpc1000> when your in nix
<zipper> cus' that would be a very stupid solution dont you think?
<mpc1000> no
<ironfroggy> yea seriously, stop being stupid and giving jackass answers mpc1000
<mpc1000> lol
<zipper> i refuse to believe it's impossible for linux to disable a device
<mpc1000> hyperactive bitches
<Hawkwind> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<Hawkwind> mpc1000: Seriously, chill with the name calling and all please
<zipper> mpc1000, i'm glad you tried, thank you. Now, can someone with some real answers give me a hint please?
<ironfroggy> it shouldnt be trouble to configure arts to use the specific card you want and not the other one.
<trappist> zipper: I had to do this once.  your answer involves invoking asoundconf, but I forget the details.
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Possibly in making linux games :)
<mulder> hello all
<zipper> trappist, thanks, i'll look into that
<Kiongku> hi. i need to recompile my kernel if i want to add vesafb.ko module?
<trappist> zipper: or, you could look into what driver is being loaded for your soundcard, and blacklist it
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Are you sure it's not already compiled into the kernel ?  Have you tried to modprobe it ?
* mpc1000 hugs zipper
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: modprobe vesafb ?
<slicslak> i tried installing kword but when i run it it says: WARNING: Libray files for ".la" not found in paths.
<zipper> trappist, i think it's being loaded as an intel card (even though it isnt). Is there an article on the wiki about how to blacklist modules?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: You can try.  Not sure exactly what you are trying to do
<Kiongku> no its not in
<mulder> was here this morning, geneo and Intel helped me. Was trying to have my two cpus recognized, a decent 1280x800 reso set up and and being able to download update.
<mulder> Anybody can help?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i recompiled my kernel and now usplash does not work
<mpc1000> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D1361091&ei=4RniRPOuK8v8igG0kJnGBg&sig2=nyKThKFv1ReUSDtKm-ek3g
<Hawkwind> mulder: Have you installed the linux-686 kernel package ?
<Kiongku> Kiongku: i think i miss fb modules
<mpc1000> Disabling Onboard Sound without BIOS - Ubuntu Forums
<Kiongku> XD
<mulder> ah hawkind
<Kiongku> oops sorry HAwkwind
<mulder> basically i have resintalles the latest kubuntu version
<Nuked> dude why is kopete crashing over removing an account?
<mulder> so trying to set things up again
<dell500> I'm having some major problems formatting my 300gb USB Sata drive for some reason... i've used fdisk and tried formatting with mkdosfs.
<Hawkwind> mulder: linux-686 is what you need for HT/SMP processors
<zipper> mpc1000, see, you are able to not give jackass answers if you want to. Unfurtunately, that thread didnt do me much good, already read it
<mulder> ok...how can I do that Hawkind?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: Do i need fb modules for usplash to work?
<Hawkwind> mulder: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: No idea.  I don't know anything about usplash
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Though it's highly possible just taking a random guess
<larson9999> mpc1000 the problem is that people give answers instead of helping people find the answers.  i know because i've been the answer guy at work for years.  years back i started making everyone send me their questions in an email.  i think documentd them and forced people to read the doc before asking me anything.  if they still didn't find the answer and it was in there, i told them it was and to look again.  if they still can't find
<larson9999> it, i look myself and amend the doc if it's hard to see or really isn't there :) and then show there where it is.  if it's not there i find the answer and add it.  amazing how that cuts down on my wasted time and makes people more independent.  i think that wouldn't be such a bad idea for help channels.  create they're own docs either with solutions or links to the 'officail' solution the channel endorces and only answer questions
<larson9999> that are in the doc and also modify the doc as needed.  just my 2 cents
<Nuked> larson9999 then what do you think of the kopete crash issue?
<mulder> ok it says E: Couldn't find package linux-686
<larson9999> Nuked: i don't konw haven't used it lately.  it doesn't work?
<Hawkwind> mulder: Have you enabled all of the sources like multiverse and universe ?
<mulder> huh not sure
<Nuked> dude it crashes when I try to remove an aol account
<DaSkreech> Nuked: Which version?
<mpc1000> 3
<Hawkwind> !repos > mulder
<zipper> larson9999, i get where you are going. Unfortunately, the channels that are run that way end up being populated by a very small handfull of elitists who never gives any help, and just talk smack to people whenever they ask for help. I've seen it happend before, and i doubt it would be no different here
<larson9999> Nuked: i should mention i'm the answer gut at work on the mainframe not *nix :)
<Nuked> DaSkreech: the latest one provided with kde
<Nuked> 3.5.4
<larson9999> zipper: perhaps i forget to mention i do it with class and style and not with an asshat on
<DaSkreech> 0.12?
<Nuked> yeah
<zipper> larson9999, ofcourse you do, i have no doubt of that. But in time, following thoose guidelines, people will forget about style and class all together
<Nuked> 0.12.1
<zipper> larson9999, at least, thats my experience
<zipper> larson9999, ofcourse people need to read the guides, yes, but i don't think being strict about it is the way to go
<larson9999> zipper: well at work i'm the only one so it's easy for me to keep that in check.
<Nuked> DaSkreech: need the backtrace?
<mulder> ok added multiverse...but still not downloading
<osh_> larson9999: ekerim, is that you?
<k3B> hej all im looking network sources , which net sources we use??
<DaSkreech> Nuked: I'm using 0.11 so I'm a bit at a loss for reproducing it
<ironfroggy> What do i need to get flash applets to play sound through arts?
<mulder> do I have to add multiverse for all of them?
<waspius> i have installed crystal window decoration but it is not transparent any help?
<Hawkwind> mulder: Yes
<Hawkwind> mulder: As well as universe
<ironfroggy> zipper: are you still looking for a solution?
<mulder> I feel like a carpet whore in a baghdad market
<jujimufu> ok
<mulder> ok Hawk
<mpc1000> zipper, did you check the link i posted?
<zipper> ironfroggy, sure... just reading different forums at the moment
<Nuked> shit i figured it out
<zipper> mpc1000, if you read what i said to you, you would know the answer to that question.
<jujimufu> so, I tried enabling 3d acceleration on my i810 (855G) intel card, and I followed the instructions on this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<larson9999> zipper: i'm not talking about guides.  that's too hard.  i'm talking about directing their searches by pointing them to the specific section of a specific document i think provides the best answer.  like "read the 3rd paragraph on page 7.  if that doesn't work come see me."  not like rftm
<DaSkreech> Nuked: I guess you canpastebin the backtrace though Someone will probably jump ono it and help
<TheGateKeeper> mulder: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<larson9999> osh_: no it isn't
<Nuked> DaSkreech: i figured it out using backtrace
<DaSkreech> Nuked: Cool what is it?
<DaSkreech> It's fixable?
<jujimufu> and in the end, it says to make a new file, called /etc/init.d/915resolution and write some stuff on it, but a file like that alreayd exists. Any ideas?
<ironfroggy> zipper: have you tried the 'Override device location' option in arts?
<Nuked> DaSkreech: the desklist plugin when enabled will not allow you to delete accounts. disable it and do whatever you want
<mulder> Thanks Gate K...how do I make a back up of the file?
<mpc1000> ease up selectah
<zipper> larson9999, yeah i know... and i agree, it's a good solution. However, i've experienced a tendency where people over time go away from the "Read/search for X" to "rtfm noob!" very quickly. I think it need some good management of the ops in the channels to make it work, which i haven't seen done yet. Not saying it's not doable, i just never seen it done in practice.
<zipper> ironfroggy, uhm, no
<osh_> Could someone not running kde3.5.4 check this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20688
<zipper> ironfroggy, i dont even have 'arts'
<larson9999> zipper: and i provide step by step screenshots.  so the first time a question is asked by anyone i don't say rtfm.  i give an answer and log it.  but then it becomes an question i answered.  anyway, it works very well for me at work.
<Nuked> shit DaSkreech, now I cant do anything!
<trappist> zipper: if you have kde you have arts
<zipper> larson9999, i have no doubt of that, but irc is quite different from work :)
<zipper> "arts: command not found"
<zipper> ? =/
<trappist> zipper: it doesn't work like that.  artsd (the arts daemon) runs in the background to handle your sound mixing.
<Nuked> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20691 someone take a look at this and see what they can make of it
<Kr4t05> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<larson9999> zipper:  yeah, i haven't seen it work too well.  but i think this channel could use ubotu that way and be pretty effective
<zipper> trappist, ahh, so i just have to use kmix/alsamixer or whatever in order to "override device location"
<mulder> starting to hae headaches again
<zipper> ironfroggy, where do i find that "override device location" thing?
<mulder> is it gb.archive or uk.archive?
<trappist> zipper: I don't know :)  I don't use arts and I disabled my onboard card in the bios
<Nuked> it seems that kopete is choking on the desklist plugin
<zipper> larson9999, well, doesnt it already do that?
<larson9999> zipper: if it's the climate, people come around.  i here people use that method when i'm gone.
<pedro> Good night everyone
<zipper> trappist, oh okay, thanks anyway
<pedro> I recently installed ntfs-3g
<bele> osh_: 3.5.2 and kspread doc is created
<trappist> zipper: there used to be a quick and easy solution to this - alsaconf - but it's been disabled in the alsa-utils package.  there's a bug open where you can add your gripe to the list of reasons to bring it back until it can be properly replaced.
<pedro> everything was all right except that I cannot see well accents and ""
<larson9999> zipper to a degree but the thing that's missing is people answer not using ubotu.  i only give answers via the doc i use to record questions and answers.
<pedro> My system is in spanish and maybe it is a problem of configuration of fstab
<trappist> zipper: the *reason* I don't use arts is that I have an audigy, which does hardware mixing and makes arts unnecessary... once you get your other card out of the way
<tdmg> I am trying to install Kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop.  I want to resize my Windows NTFS partition, make a shared FAT32, then my root and swap.  However, it only seems to allow me to make 3 partitions.  Why is this?  What can I do to get all four partitions?
<osh_> bele: and you don't have koffice installed either?
<mulder> strange I look in the packages installed and it shows linux-386...is it the 686 one that I need?
<Nuked> tdmg: please defragment first
<bele> osh_: no koffice installed here
<trappist> zipper: also, why do you need that card in windows?  doesn't your audigy work in windows?
<tdmg> Nuked.  I did
<osh_> bele: Thanks a bunch.
<bele> osh_: no prob
<zipper> trappist, both work in windows. I would like to use both of them in linux as well, but according to different places on the web, my onboard soundcard isnt (yet) supported in linux
<tdmg> I made sure by defraging a second time
<Nuked> damn dude maybe you specified one of the partitions to be too big
<DaSkreech> tdmg: And don't use primamry partitions
<trappist> zipper: I'm terribly curious - how do you benefit from using two sound cards?
<zipper> trappist, and thereby it is causing me some problems.... like, firefox can playback sound fine, no problems. Kaffeine and/or vlc is another case though, i get no sound from those
<jujimufu> I do update-rc.d 915resolution start 99 defaults but it says " update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?) "
<jujimufu> what am I supposed to do?
<pedro> is there any help?
<tdmg> DaSkreech:  How do I go about that?  Which ones are primary or not?  I thought I couldn't specify the file type if it was extended.
<mulder> guys how can I do a back up of the file sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup before I edit?
<DaSkreech> tdmg: That's false. You can
<zipper> trappist, well, i can easily have my amplifier/stereo connected while still having my headphones plugged in. That, and my onboard soundcard doesnt support openAL, which my audigy does (the main reason i got it)
<tdmg> okay
<DaSkreech> Make it extended and continue doing what ever you need
<tdmg> thanks guys/girls! :D
<trappist> zipper: can't you do all that with just your audigy?
<zipper> trappist, well, i could. But then i would loose the ability to having both my stereo and headphones plugged in at once. I could ofcourse buy a splitter cable, but i don't feel like doing that. Besides, the question is never "why?" it's always "how?" :)
<mulder> Anybody who can tell me how to back a file?
<waspius> anyone know why i cannot send files in kopete?
<DaSkreech> mulder: make a copy of it
<trappist> zipper: don't worry, I'm not the "buy different hardware" guy.  I'm curious is all.
<trappist> mulder: I'm confused.  your answer was built into the question the first time you asked it - cp file newfile
<DaSkreech> trappist: Mee too but maybe he just needed some back up support :)
<zipper> trappist, ok... well, the main reason is the openAL support, and then i just kept using the onboard soundcard for my stereo (since creative cards suck bigtime for music anyway), and my audigy for games/headphones
<mulder> trappist...I am trying to have my duo cpus recognized for a start...and I can't do it
<zipper> waspius, is your router setup to forward the nessesary ports?
<trappist> zipper: yeah I need openAL support too for ut2004 - one of the many reasons I keep buying creative cards - but I have a slew of output jacks, each with its own volume control, so I figure I could use headphones and an amp at the same time, though I've never tried
<trappist> mulder: what does backing up files have to do with smp support?
<waspius> zipper: i am using a network just two pcs..and the problem is i dont even have the option to send a file
<zipper> trappist, i think i could do that as well, seeing i have a few outputs as well. But i forgot to mention that my tv is also plugged into my onboard soundcard, which makes things a little tricky
<zipper> waspius, that sounds wierd... not sure what could be causing that
<mulder> well I need to be able to download linux-686 I guess...and repositories are not allowing me to download anything I suppose
<mulder> so to activate the repositories I need to edit a few things
<waspius> zipper: long ago with a previous version of kubuntu i had to update kopete..now i cannot find and update...probably no reps or something else is wrong
<mulder> as shown here http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<zipper> waspius, if you're running 6.06, my guess is that you're somewhat up-to-date
<heinkel_111> i have installed kubuntu on a machine witout available network
<heinkel_111> and now i am about to network it
<waspius> zipper: kopete is 3.5.2
<waspius> zipper: sorry 0.11.1
<heinkel_111> is there a wizard i can use to get right network config?
<heinkel_111> like running the installer again or something?
<heinkel_111> i am using the amd-64  alternate (text based) install cd
<zipper> waspius, i was talking about the version of (k)ubuntu
<mulder> I am going banana again
<waspius> zipper: a ok yes it is
<zipper> heinkel_111, depends... if you just need to setup ip addresses and such, yes. If you need to install a specific driver for it, probably not.
<zipper> waspius, i haven't used kopete enough to debug problems people experience with it, sorry
<maltaethiron> its cyrus the virus!
<waspius> zipper: dont worry i found an update
<heinkel_111> zipper: do i need a specific driver for an ordinary asus/nvidia motherboard ethernet config?
<mulder> oh man I am giving up for good
<zipper> heinkel_111, depends on which onboard ethernet device you've got. Try clicking the big "k" icon -> "System Settings" -> "Connections"
<zipper> heinkel_111, from there, you should be able to configure any already installed networking devices
<zipper> mulder, i get that feeling all the time =/
<heinkel_111> ok, thanks for help
<zipper> heinkel_111, np
<heinkel_111> i am not completely plugged in yet..
<heinkel_111> but i think i will get a long enough cable in some minutes :P
<mulder> geez I am not trying to build a rocket to jupier...just getting some updates and have a decent os so i can get rid of that bindows!
<mulder> help folks. I will even give you Scully's mobile number if you ask!
<zipper_> uuuh
<zipper_> scully's phone number
<mulder> :-)
<mulder> Kubuntu looks so nice when it is optimised
<Kr4t05> I can't seem to get GRUB back after installing Windows.
<Tm_T> ugh
<mulder> I want to have the basic things running, then after I learn alone
<Kr4t05> The howto isn't helping.
<zipper_> mulder, i would love to help you, but i'm a bit tied up. Apparently, the soundcards in my stationary AND laptop is hardly supported in linux, and i still need to figure out how to make twinview work properly
<Tm_T> mulder: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> mulder: like? ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, should fix this broken iconset
<zipper_> Tm_T, it's nice, but there's too much stuff going on for my taste... i like it clean
<zipper_> and cmon... there's no reason to use a console irc client anymore
<Tm_T> zipper_: well, I have 8 desktops and everyone has something ;)
<Tm_T> zipper_: oh there is
<DaSkreech> mulder: Don't learn alone :) what do you want to do?
<Tm_T> zipper_: and I have 3 irssi running in tabs there
<mulder> be rich and get rid of windows!
<zipper_> Tm_T, what can irssi do, that no other gui client can do?
<DaSkreech> mulder: I can help with the first part
<DaSkreech>  Buy stock in Microsoft >_<
<mulder> have the two cpus recognized, my ati x1400 too
<zipper_> DaSkreech, heh, but then he isn't exactly rid of windows :)
<mulder> damn everything is so slow suddenly
<Tm_T> zipper_: well, it can't run in shell server
<DaSkreech> zipper_: That's why I helped him with first one:)
<gnomefreak> zipper_: irssi is extreamly powerful. i know people that have run it for 3-4 years and still havent found out everything about it
<DaSkreech> mulder: What's up?
<Tm_T> zipper_: sit in screen, nor can be as clean looking easy to use
* gnomefreak still learning the /exec and other / commands
<Tm_T> zipper_: I don't need some shiny buttons to irc :)
<mulder> genview made my lappy really really slow, mouse cursor was like walking on the moon
<zipper_> gnomefreak, oh i agree. Irssi is a very good client. I just dont see the point of sticking to a console client, when good quality gui clients are available
<gnomefreak> gui clients need the mouse :(
<zipper_> Tm_T, me neither. I do like good looking, high res, antialiased text
<Kr4t05> I'm having problems getting my grub back.
<mulder> looks like gnenview is responsible
<Tm_T> zipper_: have you ever tried to irc with Konvi in over 50 channels?
<fritsch> zipper_: you can run irssi in a screen and resume from everywhere (university, etc.)
<zipper_> gnomefreak, depends which one you're using. LostIRC doesnt require a mouse at all afaik
<Kr4t05> I'm in the grub prompt, and when I type root (hd0,0) it tells me the device doesn't exhist.
<zipper_> Tm_T, 50 channels? Why would you want to join that many anyway?
<Kr4t05> hd0,0 is /dev/hda1/, right?
<zipper_> fritsch, sure, but you could just as easily setup a bnc to do that, and still have the ability to resume it anywhere
<Tm_T> zipper_: err, I just happen to be sometimes...
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<gnomefreak> true it doesnt last time i used it but i have everything in terminal my 20 irc channels my bash term(s)
<fritsch> zipper_: a bit slow, or?
<dein> but he talks like a gentleman, like you imagined him, when you were youuung
<gnomefreak> oh and some really nice themes out there for irssi
<zipper_> fritsch, slow? Why?
<mulder> ok I give up. I go back to windows when I can manage things. thanks for the help guys
<fritsch> zipper_: you mean vnc connection?
<DaSkreech> mulder: What do you need help with?
<fritsch> zipper_: more slow than just a shell
<MasterEvilAce> anyway to set a script to run w/ a certain keypress?
<Tm_T> zipper_: anyway, gui-client doesn't offer anything to me I should switch over
<zipper_> fritsch, no, i mean an irc bouncer
<dein> whats the problem mulder?
<fritsch> zipper_: what`s that?
<gan|y|med> hello
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: bulky and annoying = gui-clients
<zipper_> Tm_T, well, luckily there's something for all of us :)... i guess it's just a matter of personal preferences
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: cloumsy mostly :)
<Tm_T> zipper_: yup
<gan|y|med> anybody here who could help me with initng?
<gnomefreak> that too
<mulder> I need to have my duo core aspire running fine with Kubuntu. Only one cpu is recognized, res is crap and slow and I can't get updates and packages
<DaSkreech> mulder: You need a new kernel
<fritsch> mulder: which kernel is installed?
<mulder> I know,
<nonex> People how to make what the desktop was as in windows 2 times pressing windows and so on opened?
<Tm_T> behave well, I'm going to sleep ->
<zipper_> fritsch, something that makes you able to be online at all times, and resume the connection at any point from any irc client. Thats roughly what an irc bouncer is
<mulder> I think it is 386
<DaSkreech> mulder: Lets fix the no packages first
<DaSkreech>  Can You pastebin your sources?
<fritsch> mulder: try the linux-image-686?
<bigb> i need help, my screen seems to freeze for a milisecond once per second, so i can't play games
<DaSkreech> fritsch: he can't get packages
<nonex> ~~~~~~~~~People how to make what the desktop was as in windows 2 times pressing windows and so on opened?~~~~~~~~~
<DaSkreech> That's the bigger issue
<fritsch> DaSkreech: why not? he has internet?
<mulder> I do yes
<DaSkreech> fritsch: He's talking to us. He has internet
<mulder> otherwise I wouldn't be here
<waspius> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20697  ?
<mulder> konqueror works fine
<mulder> I browse and all that
<fritsch> mulder: why can`t he get packages?
<DaSkreech> mulder: What happens when you try to get packages?
<fritsch> mulder: did you setup a proxy?
<zipper_> fritsch, my guess is his sources.list is messed up
<mulder> nope
<mulder> haven't changed anything
<fritsch> mulder: do sudo apt-get update
<zipper_> guess not then
<fritsch> mulder: what is reported
<mulder> same xp pro no problemconnection running under
<DaSkreech> waspius: join #kubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> waspius: I think they have a deb for that
<waspius> DaSkreech: ok thnx
<fritsch> mulder: what does sudo apt-get update say?
<bigb> i need help, my screen seems to freeze for a milisecond once per second, so i can't play games
<mulder> )% [connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0]  [Connecting to security.ubunty.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<fritsch> mulder: cool ;-)
<mulder> 0%
<mulder> and stays there
<fritsch> mulder: what did you configure as proxy in konqueror?
<fritsch> mulder: CTRL C it
<CVirus> how can I start amarok from command line without all that output it spits ?
<gnomefreak> CVirus: cant really
<fritsch> mulder: try export http_proxy="YOURPROXY:PORT"
<fritsch> mulder: after that sudo apt-get update
<mulder> hold on
<mulder> ctrl c where?
<fritsch> mulder: stop the apt-get update process
<gnomefreak> CVirus: you can make a icon for it so you click the icona nd it launches
<fritsch> mulder: first of all, did you configure a proxy in kde?
<mulder> nope
<mulder> did nothing
<fritsch> mulder: lol
<mulder> :-)
<fritsch> mulder: he cannot resolv archive.ubuntu.com
<mulder> honest hey
<fritsch> mulder: what does the command: export |grep -i proxy say?
<paul_> hi, glxgears isnt printing out any frame rate, just wondering why?
<bigb> is there a kubuntu spanish channel?
<Darkkish> #kubuntu_es ?
<Darkkish> is that spanish?
<gnomefreak> bigb: /j #kubuntu-es
<mulder> in the konsole?
<bigb> thanks
<fritsch> paul_: zless /usr/share/doc/mesa-utils/*Debian*gz ...
<brk3> fritsch: ?
<CVirus> gnomefreak: well .. I'm writting a python program ... cant do that
<fritsch> brk3: this writes about the changes in glxgears an the additional parametres
<fritsch> mulder: yes in the console
<gnomefreak> CVirus: try #python :)
<mulder> nothing
<brk3> fritsch: should it not show it in the konsole though?
<charles1952> Hello all...slight problem here and need some help. I did an install of Firefox (latest version 1.5.6), then install Java runtime for Firefox, EN help files. Firefox loads okay, but I get a "can not connect to server" error msg. each time I try to connect to webpages. I have no proxies. Could anyone suggest a remedy?
<mulder> it gives me my name again
<CVirus> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> CVirus: you have to find an element that will kill the verbose output
<fritsch> brk3: just read the changelog (with the command above)
<mulder> is it command....or just the rest?
<fritsch> brk3: it was "patched" out by Daniel Stone
<CVirus> gnomefreak: thats what I need
<fritsch> mulder: try ping archive.ubuntu.com
<fritsch> mulder: what is happening?
<brk3> fritsch: cheers its working
<mulder> I get a ping yes
<fritsch> mulder: cool
<fritsch> mulder: now try ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<mulder> same
<fritsch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<brk3> one other problem, the sound volume is very low and the master is definatly full, anything i can tr?
<mulder> a lot of pingy pings
<fritsch> mulder: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin
<fritsch> mulder: i`look into it
<mulder> how can I do thatp please?
<fritsch> !pastebin > mulder
<fritsch> mulder: look above
<fritsch> mulder: what is in /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<mulder> what do i have to type Fritsch ?
<fritsch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fritsch> mulder: go to this url and paste:
<fritsch> mulder: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fritsch> mulder: and /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bigb> i need help, my screen seems to freeze during a milisecond once per second(even in desktop), so i can't play games
<fritsch> bigb: does "top" say sth. with 100 % CPU
<DaSkreech> fritsch: He can't resolve the server? Can he ping it?
<fritsch> bigb: just go to a terminal and start top
<fritsch> DaSkreech: yes he can
<TheHighChild> Any folks here use Kontact?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: an he has no proxy
<mulder> bash: /etc/apt/apt.conf: Permission denied I get this
<mulder> is the right command?
<gnomefreak> mulder: use sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo /etc/apt/apt.conf
<fritsch> mulder: sudo cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mulder> remember I am an absolute beginner
<fritsch> mulder: i do, okay
<fritsch> mulder: do: sudo cat /etc/apt/apt.conf is there sth. written about Acquiere:http::Proxy
<mulder> I have this Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<fritsch> mulder: okay
<bigb> fritsch: cpu 17%
<fritsch> mulder: run: sudo apt-get update
<Darkkish> hey is anyone in here using nvidia graphics drivers with a 6600GT?
<fritsch> bigb: mmmh no "idea" then ... just let it run in the background and look from time to time
<mulder> I get the same 0% thingey that I had before
<fritsch> Darkkish: it`s me (hiding)
<ganymed_> anybody here who could help me with initng?
<fritsch> mulder: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin, as written above
<farous> mulder: is your pc have live internet connection
<fritsch> farous: he talks to us :-)
<farous> fritsch: so. another pc :)
<farous> have to check
<Darkkish> bbl
<charles1952> Hellp! slight problem here and need some help. I did an install of Firefox (latest version 1.5.6), then installed Java runtime for Firefox, & the EN help files. Firefox loads okay, but I get a "can not connect to server" error msg. each time I try to connect to webpages. I have no proxies. Could anyone suggest a fix? :-{
<fritsch> farous: ah! good point
<mulder> I am on a wireless
<Kr4t05> How do I add a Windows entry to my grub menu?
<fritsch> mulder: you are talking with us from the PC which cannot do sudo apt-get update?
<mulder> yes sir
<fritsch> mulder: ah :-) not so formal - perhaps i am even younger than you
<fritsch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> mulder: do kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fritsch> mulder: copy everything and paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fritsch> mulder: click on send and give us the url
<mulder> kate does the same as gnenview...slow everything!!!
<mulder> geez can't move the mouse
<fritsch> mulder: does not matter, copy the text and paste
<farous> mulder: in a term cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fritsch> mulder: :-) I think you are on vesa
<fritsch> farous: if he cats it he cannot paste it online :-)
<fritsch> farous: so i thought of kate
<farous> fritsch: he can copy and paste from the screen :)
<mulder> kate won't open
<farous> and from the konsle
<mulder> no pun intended
<fritsch> mulder: do what farous said
<fritsch> mulder: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mulder> the fast and the farous!
<mulder> ok will do
<fritsch> mulder: mark everything with the mouse and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fritsch> mulder: in linux you can just mark and then paste (without CTRL C and CTRL V)
<farous> fritsch: if something is hogging his sys did you try top to see what is it
<intelikey> could i trubble someone to post the output of ls -l /dev/psaux  please
<fritsch> farous: he just cant do sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> farous: lets fix this problem first
<mulder> i pasted what I had
<fritsch> okay, give me the url
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20699
<fritsch> mulder: mom
<farous> intelikey: am afraid running debian here now. if it is the same i can send it to you
<mulder> she is ok don't worry
<intelikey> farous yes it's the same  i just need the major and minors
<mulder> me on the other hand....
<Kr4t05> How do I add an entry for Windows XP to my GRUB menu?
<fritsch> mulder: please paste the output of: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mulder> hello intel
<farous> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 1 2006-08-15 08:03 /dev/psaux
<ganymed_> so linux has damaged my battery (lasted only 10 month). is this possible?
<intelikey> 10 1 thank you farous
<farous> ur welcome
<fritsch> mulder: got it?
<farous> ganymed_: how come linux did that. have it here never had a prob like that
<bigb> i have problems with my nvidia, wich channel should i check?
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20700
<fritsch> bigb: in which way problems, i run your card ...
<mulder> why gnenview and kate are making the system sluggish?
<ganymed_> well, i have a decent reason to believe it "can". any ideas about how to prevent it?
<Kr4t05> I suppose you people don't really want me adding a GRUB entry for Windows, do you? :P
<farous> Kr4t05: lol :)
<gnomefreak> fritsch: take a look at bug #56503 might give you a little help with mulder
<fritsch> gnomefreak: cool, thx - i`ll have a look
<fritsch> mulder: so far everything perfectly fine :-)
<bigb> fritsch: i'm using the last drivers correctly, my card is XFX 5200, but the screen is not flowing smoothly
<fritsch> mulder: do the floowing
<fritsch> bigb: sorry, don`t know sth. about this problem
<fritsch> mulder: sudo vim /etc/apt/proxy.conf
<ganymed_> how can i make ksensors show me any voltage params?
<bigb> fritsch: ok, don't worry
<fritsch> mulder: move with your cursor to the Acquire HTTP line
<fritsch> mulder: press "dd"
<fritsch> mulder: the line sould be deleted
<fritsch> mulder: after that press ":wq"
<fritsch> mulder: dont forget the ":"
<waspius> is there a program that can be put on kashbar or someplace which tells u how much memory is being used and how much disk space u have left??
<bigb> fritsch: where can i get some help with that?
<fritsch> bigb: try #nvidia (if exists)
<fritsch> mulder: you are fine?
<mulder> I get this Fritsch when I type the sudo vim...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20701
<fritsch> mulder: somebody already accessing /etc/apt/apt.conf
<fritsch> mulder: please kill the "kate"
<mulder> kate was killed
<ganymed_> has nobody tried initng?
<fritsch> mulder: retry
<fritsch> mulder: /etc/apt/apt.conf is opened, thats the problem
<fritsch> mulder: or try: ' echo "APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";" > /etc/apt/apt.conf '
<mulder> man I am giving up...i have been trying all day sorting this thing. I have to leave it. Sorry Fritsch
<fritsch> mulder: no, the time shall not be wasted
<charles1952> Well....I'll return later to see if someone can assist with Firefox...in the meantime, all of you please have a beer on me...BARTENDER!!!
<fritsch> mulder: please try my last command, everything between ' '
<mulder> I am off for now...need  a breal from all the falied commands
<farous> charles1952: what is yoru quest regarding firefox
<fritsch> mulder: we get this go :-)
<mulder> failed
<fritsch> mulder: just 5 minutes
<mulder> ok
<mulder> what do you need?
<fritsch> mulder: ' echo "APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";" > /etc/apt/apt.conf '
<bigb> fritsch: i'm using the last drivers correctly, my card is XFX 5200, but the screen is not flowing smoothlycartera
<charles1952> Oh! I installed it...everything in the installation went fine. I can open it...
<fritsch> mulder: everything between ' '
<charles1952> but when I try to connect to webpages I get a "can not connect to server" msg. I have no proxies...and other browser can connect.???
<mulder> etc/apt/....
<bigb> fritsch: i didn't mean to sent you that
<farous> charles1952: you installed from the repos right. that is a strange err
<mulder> Ok I am off...will try later on maybe. Thanks big time Fritsch
<charles1952> Yup...standard repos.
<mulder> geez I thought it would be a bit easier..
<fritsch> :-(
<fritsch> every start is hard, such a bug is f*ck
<charles1952> farous: and i set the "connections setting in FF to "Cannect directly to Internet"
<farous> charles1952: did you put anything in the bookmarks. I mean is it safe to reset it. remove the folder .mozilla
<charles1952> farous: Yes...its safe to remove.
<heinkel_111> can someone help me a little bit? i have a router with 2 pcs running kubuntu connected; this one, and another one
<farous> charles1952: rm -rf .mozilla
<fritsch> bigb: what does cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status say?
<farous> kill all firefox first
<heinkel_111> but it seems like the other computer won't recognize the router?
<heinkel_111> i set the routes to same value as for this computer
<charles1952> farous: DOne
<heinkel_111> also dns server is connected similarly
<farous> charles1952: in a terminal try firefox gmail.com
<heinkel_111> but the other comp just son't seem to connect to router?
<farous> see if there are any error messages
<heinkel_111> doesn't
<farous> heinkel_111: did you check the security on the router. like mac sec
<charles1952> farous: "foxfire not found"
<heinkel_111> no, what would that do?
<farous> charles1952: in a terminal try firefox gmail.com
<farous> firefox not foxfire
<heinkel_111> faarous, the router is recognized when i boot that comp using winxp32
<heinkel_111> farous:
<farous> heinkel_111: ok
<farous> can you ping the router ip
<farous> heinkel_111: ok what type of connect wireless wired
<heinkel_111> farous: it is wired
<TheHighChild> anyone know how to fix frequent kontact/kmail crashes?
<charles1952> farous: Okay...I got tons of error msgs...but it opened an instance of firefox - blank page.
<heinkel_111> farous: ping gives me network is unreachable reply
<farous> heinkel_111: did you set the name server to the router ip in /etc/resolv.conf
<heinkel_111> farous: no....why should i?
<charles1952> (sorry 'bout the foxfire...brain is scrambled :-}
<farous> charles1952: past the error messages on the pastebin
<charles1952> okay
<heinkel_111> farous: on this computer name server is remote adresses
<farous> heinkel_111: do you use dhcp
<milos> I need help with the sound. Weird thing, when I poweron the machine and boot the Dapper, the sound works for first several minutes (for example). After that it suddenly stops working completly. I cannot play any audio file, not with arts (amarok,mplayer) or with alsa (mplayer, for example). Applications keep playing, but nothing comes out. Perhaps I should note that I've installed the smartlink drivers for modem. Can anyone help me?
<heinkel_111> farous: in theory yes, but i think there might be a problem with it so that it does not start?
<heinkel_111> run kubuntu installer from disk again?
<farous> heinkel_111: i use static ip here. that is why
<charles1952> farous:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20702
<heinkel_111> machine was orginally installed with kubuntu in offline mode
<farous> did not use dhcp for quite long time
<heinkel_111> so there was no network config in setup
<fritsch> heinkel_111: can you paste bin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<heinkel_111> fritsch...no
<heinkel_111> because that computer can't access the web
<fritsch> heinkel_111: okay, yes
<fritsch> heinkel_111: *g*
<farous> charles1952: can not know i would recommend reinstalling firefox. sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<fritsch> heinkel_111: just look if there are 2 lines:
<fritsch> heinkel_111: auto eth0
<fritsch> heinkel_111: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<charles1952> farous: Okay thanks for all the help...I'll try that next and return if there continues to be problems...Here is the beer I promised :-}
<fritsch> heinkel_111: this sould get up your eth0 device with dhcp
<heinkel_111> fritsch: it says auto eth1 in the first of those
<heinkel_111> that may be the explanation maybe?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: is eth1 the correct one? with the cable in?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: mmmh no
<farous> thanx: i accept though i do not drink beer :)
<heinkel_111> fritsch: no should be eth0
<fritsch> heinkel_111: good, so change it
<heinkel_111> i will, and reboot, reporting back in 5 ins
<farous> heinkel_111: no reboot
<heinkel_111> minutes
<farous> heinkel_111: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fritsch> heinkel_111: change all eth1 to eth0
<fritsch> heinkel_111: not only the "auto" one
<Darkkish> sudo aptitude update not working
<farous> heinkel_111: that will restart the net after fixing it
<fritsch> heinkel_111: only reboot a linux after kernel upgrade :-)
<cryptom> Hi all, what is the most powerful and configurable tool for linux laptop users, that often use different networks (pcmcia, builtin, wlan, dhcp but also static, proxy, noproxy, ipsec but on some places not, ...)? laptop-net, divine, whereami, network-manager? Something else?
<fritsch> cryptom: use networkmanager and knetworkmanager
<fritsch> cryptom: network-manager knetworkmanager and vpnc
<fritsch> cryptom: not perfect, but sometimes working
<zipper> cryptom, i use wireless assistant, but i only have a build-in wireless card, couldn't tell if it's good for you, but you might want to check it out
<cryptom> fritsch, what does vpnc?
<farous> cryptom: network-manager last time i checked had probs with static ip
<fritsch> cryptom: it establishes ipsec connections
<heinkel_111> fritsch: i may have been too quick...there are auto eth1 and auto eth0 lines
<fritsch> heinkel_111: please look for iface eth0 inet dhcp and iface eth1 inet dhcp
<fritsch> heinkel_111: no the auto was the problem ...
<cryptom> fritsch, I use strongswan, but I just want to call it, when really necessary
<milos> I need help with the sound. Weird thing, when I poweron the machine and boot the Dapper, the sound works for first several minutes (for example). After that it suddenly stops working completly. I cannot play any audio file, not with arts (amarok,mplayer) or with alsa (mplayer, for example). Applications keep playing, but nothing comes out. Perhaps I should note that I've installed the smartlink drivers for modem. Can anyone help me?
<Darkkish> I <3 adept
<Darkkish> windows needs something like adept
<heinkel_111> fritsch: found, both of them, and auto is one both
<waspius> goodnight thanx for th help
<fritsch> the dhcp, too?
<DaSkreech> Darkkish: Bittorrent?
<Darkkish> haha
<Darkkish> i guess
<cryptom> I hate to change proxy settings on all browsers twice a day...
<Darkkish> but its not the same
<fritsch> cryptom: yes, me too :-(
<Darkkish> adept has a nice finite list
<DaSkreech> milos: I take it that it worked before installing the drivers?
<cryptom> is network manager able to change that as well?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: auto eth0 and auto eth1 yes
<fritsch> heinkel_111: grrr *G*
<fritsch> heinkel_111: look for the lines iface eth0 inet dhcp
<fritsch> "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<heinkel_111> both present
<milos> DaSkreech: It worked, but I'm not quite sure
<fritsch> heinkel_111: cool
<obf213> yo is frostwire not in respositories
<fritsch> heinkel_111: what does route -n say?
<cryptom> fritsch, I dont find a recent documentation or project website about laptop-net, is it still in development?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: what does cat /etc/resolv.conf say?
<milos> DaSkreech: That's beacuse the mp3 didn't work before I downloaded the needed packages, so I didn't pay much attention to it.
<fritsch> crabstic: mmmh don`t know of laptop-net, sorry
<heinkel_111> fritsch: route -n: looks like an empty table
<DaSkreech> milos: :-)
<obf213> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fritsch> heinkel_111: okay, please run dhlient eth0
<DaSkreech> You still have sound devices just no sound?
<Darkkish> yeah the next thing i need to do is install mp3 support
<fritsch> heinkel_111: sudo dhclient eth0 what is happening?
<milos> Yap
<milos> Yup
<milos> I get the sound only tens of seconds after the login
<milos> Then, it simply disappears
<psb154> night
<fritsch> milos: perhaps kmix mutes it for you
<milos> No, it doesn't
<fritsch> milos: check if the volume is zero
<fritsch> milos: check also in a terminal with "alsamixer"
<milos> Checked that one too
<fritsch> milos: which soundcard?
<fritsch> milos: intel8x0?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: dhclient reports: Listening, sending, seinding,DHCPDISCOVER on port 67 intervals 6,19,14,21,11 ----no DHCPOFFERS received
<milos> It's some AC97 shit
<zipper> I want to remove some bluetooth tools which i'm never going to use. That requires me to remove kubuntu-desktop, should this cause any problems?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: now please do: sudo dhclient eth1
<farous> milos: lsof /dev/dsp
<Kr4t05> Does anyone here dual-boot?
<milos> farous: nothing
<farous> milos: grest nothing is using the oss device
<heinkel_111> fritsch: which adress should the DHCPDISCOVER call go to?
<Kr4t05> I need help adding a Windows option to my GRUB menu, can anyone help me out?
<heinkel_111> it goes to 255.255.255.255
<fritsch> heinkel_111: its okay
<fritsch> does eth1 get an ip?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: same reply as on eth0, basically, no DHCPOFFERS
<farous> milos:  aplay /usr/share/sounds/gaim/leave.wav
<fritsch> heinkel_111: okay pleas look if you network cable is plugged in!
<fritsch> heinkel_111: seems like it is not plugged in
<DaSkreech> farous: Ahhh Gaim@!
<fritsch> heinkel_111: or your router does not give you an adress
<farous> DaSkreech: any sound file is all i need :)
<DaSkreech> I know. Just seemed strange to pick Gaim for all random sounds
<milos> Just a moment, I'm going to restart the machine, I played with modprobe, and probably messed something up.
<farous> forgot i am in kubuntu room but i really prefer gaim
<farous> running both kde and gnome here. picking up the applications i like from both :)
<DaSkreech> farous: Me too but using non standard applications esp directly after install isn't going to help the person
<Darkkish> lol i installed gnome
<obf213> hey i just installed frostwire but i can seem to open it
<DaSkreech> obf213: You have Java?
<obf213> its in my menu under internte tbut when i double click i see nothing
<obf213> yes
<DaSkreech> obf213: open it from the Command line. You'll get an error
<obf213> i have sun java webstart?
<Darkkish> why is linux using ALL of my ram?
<obf213> DaSkreech I get nothing
<fritsch> Darkkish: why not?
<obf213> it just closes the command line
<fritsch> Darkkish: "free" its useless
<DaSkreech> What? it closes the command line?
<farous> DaSkreech: most if it is cach to speed up your appl
<Darkkish> fritsch:  what?
<DaSkreech> Darkkish: Using all of your RAM is good
<milos> Ok, a friend of mine needs to use the phone, I'll be back in a minute. Please wait:)
<DaSkreech> Why did you put it in if not to use
<Darkkish> hmm
<DaSkreech> milos: Ok :)
<Darkkish> but i don't ahve any programs open
<Darkkish> at all
<Darkkish> shouldn't some of it be free
<obf213> DaSkreech your right, i need to upgrade to JRE 1.4
<fritsch> Darkkish: look with top, if really sth. is eating it up
<DaSkreech> obf213: What java did you install?
<fritsch> Darkkish: press "M" in top, to get it sort by memory usage
<DaSkreech> Darkkish: When you open a application it will open up the RAM for it
<fritsch> heinkel_111: still there?
<Darkkish> xorg
<fritsch> heinkel_111: found your cable not connected
<zipper> oh my god... amarok actually is quite nice
<Darkkish> is using 200M
<fritsch> heinkel_111: not good, this is not good
<fritsch> heinkel_111: what graphics driver?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: yes i am still here
<heinkel_111> hang on
<DaSkreech> zipper:  :-D
<DaSkreech> waspius: Welcome back
<heinkel_112> hello
<fritsch> Darkkish: sorry, not good - what graphics driver
<zipper> DaSkreech, i've always been using xmms, but i'll give amarok a real try now
<fritsch> heinkel_112: lol?
<fritsch> heinkel_112: it was the cable?
<heinkel_112> fritsch: this is me in opera after rebooting to windows
<obf213> DaSkreech: I saw the error in the command line but i do have sun java installed at a more recent version than needed
<fritsch> heinkel_112: ah okay
<obf213> for some reason it cant fidn it or something
<fritsch> heinkel_112: please look at you IP Configuration
<DaSkreech> obf213: can You run sudo update-alternatives java ?
<heinkel_112> fritsch: network cable proven? :P
<fritsch> heinkel_112: if you set it up "non auto"
<DaSkreech> and change to the right java
<fritsch> heinkel_112: so - 2 chances_
<Darkkish> i only have 32MB freespace and i have almost no programs open
<fritsch> heinkel_112: first: your router does not dhcp
<heinkel_111> fritsch: where to look?
<fritsch> heinkel_112: Righ Click on Network Connection
<obf213> DaSkreech im about to
<fritsch> Darkkish: which graphics driver?
<zipper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Darkkish> fritsch: the defaults
<fritsch> Darkkish: argh :-( this depends on the system
<Darkkish> :(
<Darkkish> brb
<Darkkish> logging to kde
<obf213> DaSkreech: got it thanks
<heinkel_111> fritsch: use heinkel_111 ...then i get an audio when you msg here
<fritsch> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<DaSkreech> obf213: Works now?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: okay
<DaSkreech> obf213: Try Alt+Space
<fritsch> heinkel_111: you looked into your network settings?
<obf213> DaSkreech: it works
<DaSkreech> obf213: Sweet :-)
<heinkel_111> fritsch: i am trying to do that yes, but i am in windows right now, i am not so fast
<Darkkish> k
<Darkkish> clean logon
<fritsch> heinkel_111: no problem, i think you have configured your things statically here
<Darkkish> only thing open us konversation
<fritsch> Darkkish:  you are running dapper?
<Darkkish> Memory: 865,012 KB used, 171,084 KB free
<Darkkish> yes
<fritsch> Darkkish: okay cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<farous> Darkkish: type free to see how much in cach
<fritsch> Darkkish: perhaps you use vesa here or we can finetune anything
<Darkkish> i don't understand fritsch
<fritsch> Darkkish: do the following command "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver"
<Darkkish> yeah?
<fritsch> Darkkish: what does it say?
<zipper> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers, and as usual i'm using the wiki guide for doing so. However, i keep on getting an error i've never seen before : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2050. Anyone knows whats wrong?
<fritsch> zipper: this is normal (TM)
<fritsch> zipper: because of the synaptics touchpad settings in xorg.conf
<fritsch> zipper: because of the "painting" thing i mean
<zipper> oh?
<fritsch> zipper: there is a device section for graphics tablette, if you restart kdm, then you should use nivia i think
<zipper> fritsch, but i'm not, tried that already. By the way, when i try running glxgears, i get informed that "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." even though the GLX module should be loaded according to xorg.conf
<fritsch> zipper: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zipper> fritsch, as i said earlier, i was following the wiki guide, so i already got nvidia-glx installed
<fritsch> zipper: please try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<fritsch> zipper: just for be sure
<zipper> already got that one as well
<zipper> but i'll try it just to be sure
<zipper> uuh
<fritsch> :-)
<zipper> something interresting here
<zipper> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<fritsch> tell
<zipper> hmm, so if you want to use SMP, you cant get the restricted modules?
<fritsch> try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<zipper> ehrm
<zipper> i just told you, that package doesnt exist
<fritsch> zipper: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> zipper: apt-cache search linux-restricted |grep 686
<farous> zipper i think you need to update your repos
<farous> !repos > zipper
<StrudelNinja__> whenever I play an mp3 in amaroK it says it's done immediately and nothing plays
<fritsch> !RestrictedFormat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> !RestrictedFormat > StrudelNinja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > StrudelNinja
<fritsch> !RestrictedFormats > StrudelNinja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> wargh
<DaSkreech> fritsch: I win :)
<StrudelNinja> huh
<fritsch> hehe
<StrudelNinja> ah I see
<DaSkreech> :-) If you have more questions We'll be happy to make a bot talk to you again ;-)
<willnapier> Hi everyone I'm trying to compile a .sh -  how do I do that in kubuntu?
<zipper> farous, i appriciate your help, but i already know this. The problem is, the restricted modules package i need, apparently doesnt exist. I installed a kernel from the repositories in order to enable dual-core (SMP)
<DaSkreech> willnapier: You don't .. Ever
<fritsch> zipper: what does uname -r say?
<fritsch> zipper: ah okay, know it from above :-)
<willnapier> hi DaSkreech
<farous> zipper: ah ok :)
<DaSkreech> willnapier: You want to run a .sh
<heinkel_111> fritsch: i am going to try to configure the network using dhcp after disconnecting this machine...back in 5 minutes
<willnapier> ok I'm trying to get a latest version of kmobiletools
<willnapier> it tells me to run compile-kmobiletools.sh
<DaSkreech> willnapier: and you have that file?
<willnapier> and I wondered how to do this (or is it inadvisable?
<willnapier> I have that file
<DaSkreech> willnapier: If it says to do it ... :)
<willnapier> hehe
<willnapier> ok
<DaSkreech> Are you in the folder with it?
<willnapier> so how do I do it?
<willnapier> yes
<farous> zipper: is it nividia or ati
<DaSkreech> Either in konqueror or in the command line?
<willnapier> I'm in a terminal
<fritsch> zipper: you have this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<fritsch> zipper: restricted is important
<DaSkreech> willnapier:type ./compile-kmobiletools.sh
<zipper> farous, it's nvidia... usually i dont have any trouble installing it, but i guess the new kernel i installed is causing trouble. Perhaps i should be using 2.6.15-23 instead of 2.6.15-25? Seems like there's restricted modules for 15-23
<zipper> fritsch, i have all of them, including multiverse and universe
<farous> zipper: you can install nividia-kernel-source
<farous> then use module-assistant
<farous> all you need is the kernel driver for it to work
* fritsch is listening to "Snap ('97 Demo)" by Slipknot on Freddy Vs Jason [amaroK] 
<fritsch> hups ;-)
<willnapier> DaSkreech: it says that a command is not found in line 33 - ./admin/cvs.sh
<willnapier> it also says 'AUTOCONF NOT FOUND
<darkyoshi372> If I set my password to blank, will I get auto-login?
<DaSkreech> willnapier:type gcc and tell me what it says
<zipper> fritsch, is there a guide for doing it that way?
<DaSkreech> darkyoshi372: That's irrelevant
<fritsch> zipper: i prefer giving you the online link for your kernel
<willnapier> DaSkreech: command not found
<DaSkreech> darkyoshi372: What matters is wether you set autologin
<fritsch> zipper: what says uname -r
<zipper> fritsch, since i've tried to install the drivers directly from nvidia.com, but i cannot do that without the kernel headers/restricted modules
<fritsch> zipper: you can
<DaSkreech> willnapier: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zipper> fritsch, 2.6.15-26-686
<willnapier> ok
<fritsch> zipper: mom
<farous> zipper: by the way the linux restricte modules package is in the repos section restricted
<darkyoshi372> Thanks, DaSkreech!
<link_36p> Does anyone know how to configure kxdocker?
<DaSkreech> darkyoshi372: You probably want a password
<farous> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2615-26-686 does not exist in dapper
<obf213> can you find itune libaries iwth amarok
<obf213> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<obf213> lol well nevermind
<obf213> !banshee >timi
<farous> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2615-26-686 does not exist in dapper
<willnapier> DaSkreech: ok all done, but I tried ./compile-kmobiletools.sh again and got the same error messages
<DaSkreech> obf213: the Amarok on the trunk has it
<link_36p> Does anyone know how to configure kxdocker?
<farous> lol that is stupid
<obf213> Da
<obf213> DaSkreech: the trunk?
<DaSkreech> willnapier: and gcc gives you ?
<fritsch> zipper:
<DaSkreech> obf213: teh code they are working on now
<fritsch> zipper: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686_2.6.15.11-3_i386.deb
<obf213> ok
<fritsch> zipper: they really do exist
<willnapier> DaSkreech: gcc gives 'no input files'
<farous> ok take care bye for now
<obf213> !banshee >timi
<fritsch> zipper: just download it and dpkg -i this one
<obf213> !banshee >obf213
<DaSkreech> willnapier: ok. Good what does the ./compile-kmobiletools.sh give you?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: ?
<zipper> fritsch, hmm, how come i cant get it directly from apt-get then?
<willnapier> DaSkreech: it is several lines long - how do I show you (it says not to post here)
<fritsch> zipper: which apt mirror do you use?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> zipper: just download it and install it ...
<TheHighChild> Does anyone use Knode?
<DaSkreech> Use that website
<heinkel_111> fritsch: i tried 1) to run installer again 2) switch plugs at router, so that it should run with same settings as here
<zipper> fritsch, i use nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<heinkel_111> fritsch: no dhcp
<DaSkreech> obf213: I take it you don't want to compile code :-)
<zipper> fritsch, i know, and thank you very much for finding that package, but i really want to have it in my repositories
<fritsch> heinkel_111: windows uses dhcp? what LAN Card do you use?
<obf213> DaSkreech: waht do i have to do
<obf213> lol
<fritsch> zipper: plese remove every "nl" from your apt sources.list
<obf213> can i jut download the source code or whatever
<DaSkreech> obf213: Yeah but if you are not comfortable just use banshee for now :)
<heinkel_111> it is onboard my Asus M2N-SLI mainboard which has Nvidia 570 chipset
<fritsch> zipper: after that: sudo apt-get update and retry
<zipper> fritsch, so just archive.ubuntu.com ? Will it automaticly detect which mirror is closest to me or?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: could be the problem
<fritsch> zipper: yes
<willnapier> DaSkreech: it says ./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found
<willnapier> DaSkreech: also autoconf not found
<zipper> fritsch, sweet, didnt know that
<willnapier> DasSkreech: also KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or higher
<ubuntu__> hi im new to this
<heinkel_112> fritsch: it still seems to work in windows, though
<obf213> DaSkreech: its a kernel no?
<DaSkreech> well type autoconf --version
<heinkel_112> rebooted to windows :P
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Welcome
<fritsch> heinkel_111: do lsmod |grep force
<obf213> i had to get an smp kernel for my dual core
<ubuntu__> kubuntu rules
<DaSkreech> obf213: Is whata kernel?
<willnapier> DaSkreech: also ./configure: no such file or directory
<fritsch> heinkel_111: or try sudo modprobe forcedeth
<fritsch> heinkel_111: sudo modprobe forcedeth
<heinkel_112> hmm fritsch: i will do that tomorrow..i am giving up for today
<milos> I'm back
<fritsch> heinkel_111: after that: sudo dhclient eth0
<willnapier> DaSkreech: and for make it says 'no targets specified
<fritsch> heinkel_112: wargh everybody is giving up today :-(
<heinkel_112> thanks for very much assistance
<DaSkreech> willnapier: what does autoconf --version say ?
<obf213> DaSkreech nvm
<fritsch> zipper: working?
<willnapier> DaSkreech: it says command not found
<fritsch> willnapier: sudo apt-get install autoconf
<Darkkish> i finished the problem
<Darkkish> fixed
<willnapier> DaSkreech: ok done
<fritsch> Darkkish: already upgraded
<fritsch> willnapier: now what does autoconf --version say?
<milos> I tried to play a bit with the sound. First of all, it worked just until a moment ago (and for some longer time), and now it's again off. I don't think it's the modem, since the music worked together with the pppd for some time.
<willnapier> DaSkreech: it says 2.59
<zipper> fritsch, sorry, being semi-afk here, i'll try it very soon and let you know
<willnapier> DaSkreech: but I still get the same error messages, ie KDE requires 2.53 or higher
<willnapier> DaSkreech: that is, when I try ./compile-kmobiletools.sh
<DaSkreech> Sudo apt-get install autoconf
<milos> DaSkreech, are you there?
<DaSkreech> milos: I think so
<DaSkreech> The Net just died
<willnapier> DaSkreech: did that and it says that autoconf is the newest version
<milos> I tried to play a bit with the sound. First of all, it worked just until a moment ago (and for some longer time), and now it's again off. I don't think it's the modem, since the music worked together with the pppd for some time.
<DaSkreech> willnapier: and autoconf --version doesn't give you anything ?
<willnapier> DaSkreech: yes, it gives the 2.59 version
<DaSkreech> milos: Ah Ok who was helping you before? They would have more info than me currently
<DaSkreech> willnapier: Ah ok Where did you get this script?
<willnapier> from the kmobiletools svn
<milos> Oh, hell, I can't remeber:)
<willnapier> from the nightly
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Were you helping milos? :-)
<fritsch> DaSkreech: no?
<DaSkreech> willnapier: ooer :)
<willnapier> hehehe I
<DaSkreech> Doh farous?
<willnapier> I've never been that brave before
<fritsch> DaSkreech: he went for sleep
<DaSkreech> Ah.
<DaSkreech> Well I'm about to leave so I want to help willnapier not sure I can take on two :-(
<milos> Here I go again: I have a weird sound problem with the Kubuntu 6.06. When I log on the machine, it works for some time. Then it suddenly stops working. With modem or without modem, it just stops working. Any ideas?
<milos> DaSkreech: No problem
<willnapier> DaSkreech: :-)
<zecarlos> Gente, instalei o KDE aqui no ubuntu. Agora o gerenciador padro ficou sendo do KDE. Queria voltar ao normal com o gerenciador de inicializao do GNOME
<DaSkreech> milos: cool attitude :)
<fritsch> milos: do you use an intel8x0?
<milos> Ah, it's some via chipset.
<milos> How do I check that?
<fritsch> milos: lsmod |grep snd
<milos> snd_via82xx and ac97
<fritsch> milos: i still think sth. is muting you card
<milos> No, because it works for some time.
<fritsch> milos: because it just "walks" without sound :-)
<fritsch> milos: strange
<willnapier> DaSkreech: the other part of the error message was that no makefile was found
<milos> Master, Master M, Headphones, PCM, etc. are all unmuted.
<fritsch> milos: could you check with alsamixer before and after?
<milos> In alsamixer
<willnapier> DaSkreech: and no targets specified
<fritsch> milos: perhaps it enables "Line Jack" or Digital out
<milos> In alsamixer or ...?
<TheHighChild> Any knode users?
<fritsch> milos: yes
<milos> I don't see any of such entries.
<fritsch> milos: in kmix everything normal?
<fritsch> milos: what does dmesg say? some error?
<milos> As far as i can tel, there are no errors.
<milos> Would the output of dmesg help?
<fritsch> in kmix nothing muted
<milos> Nope
<fritsch> milos, if your soundblaster "gives up" perhaps
<willnapier> DaSkreech: there is a note on the website saying that the svn requires qt4 and so you have to 'downgrade'
<DaSkreech> Dang
<fritsch> milos: sorry, i really do not have an idea
<milos> :)
<TheHighChild> milos: have you tried typing 'killall artsd' in the konsole and then retrying your sound apps?
<milos> Yes, been there
<willnapier> DaSkreech: that is, downgrade the admin directory
<willnapier> (whatever that means|)
<DaSkreech> willnapier: Ha You may want to jump into #kubuntu-devel and get some help with installing a edgy build :-)
<milos> It's really, really weird.
<Darkkish> it worked
<Darkkish> thanks a ton
<Darkkish> KDE 3.5.4
<fritsch> Darkkish: cool *G* also look at the "new" amarok
<willnapier> DaSkreech: yes ok thanks
<Darkkish> will do
<milos> I might try to reinstall the whole Kubuntu later.
<willnapier> #kubuntu-devel
<willnapier> oops
<Darkkish> the "whole kubnutu"?
<charlie_> hey all
<DaSkreech> willnapier: try /join #kubuntu-devel
<fritsch> milos: mmmh now
<TheHighChild> milos: Does the sound work after restarting your X session or only after a reboot?
<fritsch> milos: no, i dont think so
<willnapier> DaSkreech: thanks!
<milos> I think it only works after a poweroff!!
<fritsch> milos: which apps do not make sound?
<fritsch> just kde apps?
<milos> I tried the mplayer with the  -ao alsa too
<fritsch> milos: try
<zipper> fritsch, hmm, changing my repositories to archive.ubuntu instead of nl.archive.ubuntu didnt change much. I still cannot find restricted-modules-2.6.15-26, only 2.6.15-23
<fritsch> zipper: you did apt-get update?
<fritsch> zipper: changed the right lines?
<zipper> fritsch, ofcourse
<milos> Ok, I'm gonna try the reboot option first, to check if the bloody thing works only after the poweroff.
<fritsch> zipper: aah i sea
<TheHighChild> zipper: I have the same modules you do, also
<fritsch> zipper: please just install the -23 version
<fritsch> these are running on my -686 but did not see it
<fritsch> zipper: please just install:
<zipper> fritsch, and they're working? You're using .6.15-26 as well?
<fritsch> zipper: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686
<fritsch> zipper: it does all you need
<zipper> great, thanks
<fritsch> zipper: after that sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<fritsch> zipper: modprobe nvidia
<charlie_> hey guys I was wondering if I could get some help enabling the nvidia-glx drivers for my onboard Nvidia Video.
<fritsch> zipper: nvidia-glx-config enable
<zipper> fritsch, i know what to do once i have the restricted modules, thanks
<fritsch> zipper: after that sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<zipper> i know, i know. I've been installing nvidia drivers countless of times, but thanks anyway
<charlie_> oh someone else is having issues too I see heh
<fritsch> charlie_: there?
<fritsch> charlie_: what does uname -r say?
<fritsch> charlie_: "uname -r"
<charlie_> well my problem is I know the command to enable it, but every time I do, I get this error message in the console "
<charlie_> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<charlie_> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<charlie_> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<charlie_> command:
<fritsch> charlie_: don`t paste
<milos> Ok, it seems that only the poweroff "enables" the sound
<zipper> charlie_, so, tried using the command it suggests you?
<charlie_> yes I have
<zipper> charlie_, you might want to take a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<zipper> charlie_, and?
<milos> Might be some freaky hardware stuff, but the cursed XP doesn't have the same problem.
<charlie_> and I always get that message
<milos> The sound works every time in it.
<fritsch> milos: look in dmesg what happens
<fritsch> milos: after it does not work anymore
<zipper> charlie_, are you following the guide on the wiki?
<Darkkish> hey fritsch my computer has almost twice as much free ram now :-D
<milos> Ok, I'll be back (tm by the whoever has the rights on Terminator 2:)
<charlie_> no I haven't checked the wiki yet on that issue
<zipper> Darkkish, what did you do?
<west-en> what's the real reason to get K Desktop Enviroment?
<zipper> charlie_, theres a good guide there for installing nvidia drivers
<Darkkish> updated kde
<Darkkish> @ zipper
<zipper> !nvidia > charlie_
<zipper> Darkkish, ah, to what version?
<charlie_> I'm running Kubuntu on an eMachine
<Darkkish> zipper:  the current one
<west-en> what's the real reason to get K Desktop Enviroment?
<zipper> west-en, linus likes it more than gnome =] 
<Darkkish> its user friendly in my opinion
<Darkkish> also what zipper said
<west-en> ok, here i got one reason! some more?
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> i honestly don't know why
<west-en> i want to now the reasons why KDE is "better" than gnome and XFCE
<Darkkish> i just likeit more
<zipper> west-en, some like the look of kde more than gnome
<Darkkish> oh oh
<charlie_> ok I lspci and I'm definitely using Nvidia.. I believe it's Nvidia 6100 OnBoard
<zipper> west-en, it's not really "better". It's mostly a matter of taste and personal preference
<Darkkish> http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome.php
<west-en> yes i have heard that switchers from Windows to Linux likes KDE because it is similar to Windows, what do you think about this?
<Darkkish> read that west-en
<Darkkish> it will answer all of yoru questions
<west-en> ok i am reading
<fritsch> west-en: have fun
<TheHighChild> west-en: Most people, including myself like KDE because of the budnled packages. A lot of them just rock like kontact
<west-en> yes, thaok
<zipper> fritsch, didnt work. I still get the same wierd error. I also get it sometimes when i run easyUbuntu, and i have no idea whats causing it. http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2050
<fritsch> zipper: you have nvidia-glx installed?
<fritsch> zipper: you have! loaded the nvidia modul?
<fritsch> zipper: lsmod |grep nvidia
<Darkkish> how do i get stuff off of my programs menu?
<fritsch> zipper: just to be sure
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> figured it out
<ubuntu__> hi has anyone managed to get vmware working ?
<fritsch> zipper: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo modprobe nvidia
<fritsch> ubuntu__: yes, me
<zipper> fritsch, as i said, no, it didnt work. the nvidia module is not loaded
<ubuntu__> fritsch was it an easy setup
<fritsch> zipper: what is the error message?
<fritsch> ubuntu__: http://www.achsedesbloeden.com/fritsch/index.php?action=blogpart&&getartikel=349
<fritsch> zipper: you "just" have to do modprobe nvidia
<ubuntu__> nice nice :)
<fritsch> zipper: sudo modprobe nvidia
<zipper> fritsch, sigh
<zipper> fritsch, even if i get the nvidia module installed, i still need to fix that error
<fritsch> zipper: you won`t understand me, or?
<fritsch> zipper: you only need to have 2 things
<fritsch> zipper: first nvidia modul has to be load in order to start x
<zipper> fritsch, i cannot modprobe the nvidia module.
<word> why do certain programs not startup with the session but others do?
<fritsch> zipper: nvidia-glx has to be installed, too
<zipper> it doesnt exist
<fritsch> zipper: ah!!!
<fritsch> zipper: cd /lib/modules
<fritsch> zipper: find . -iname *nvidia*
<ubuntu__> fritsch is there enough support with vmware to install xp and run battlefield2 and WOW
<fritsch> zipper: find /lib/modules *nvidia*
<milos> dmesg didn't report anything after the sound stopped working.
<fritsch> ubuntu__: yes, no, no
<zipper> fritsch, i can find the nvidia driver for my current kernel there. What to do with it?
<fritsch> zipper: please tell me the error message of "modprobe nvidia"
<milos> Should I provide it with some -n option?
<fritsch> milos: no, sorry :-(
<zipper> fritsch, told you already, "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<fritsch> zipper: do a "sudo depmod -a"
<fritsch> zipper: and modprobe again
<rafael_> hi people
<zipper> fritsch, still doesnt find it
<rafael_> i just installed ubuntu linux, and im trying to install ut2004.
<ICE> does anyone user freenx here?
<rafael_> i see a .sh file on the dvd, how do i run it?
<ICE> the server is telling me I have to log in to nxserver but can't seem to log in
<fritsch> zipper: you have this one: 2.6.15-23-686/volatile/nvidia.ko
<fritsch> zipper /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/volatile/nvidia.ko
<milos> rafael: What's the name of the .sh file?
<zipper> fritsch, nope, dont have that one.
<zipper> sigh
<fritsch> zipper: puh, mom
<ubuntu__> fritsch how come you cant run battlefield or wow in vmware ?
<zipper> fritsch, the easy way is just to install 2.6.15-23 instead... probably not worth the trouble of getting 2.6.15-26
#kubuntu 2006-08-16
<Darkkish> lol i'm going to have to do everything all over again
<Darkkish> when i reinstall linux on my new harddrive next week
<fritsch> zipper: you did sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686
<geneo93> well there are bugs in2.6.15-23 thats why
<Darkkish> is there an easy way to just copy everything over?
<zipper> fritsch, yes
<fritsch> zipper: please do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686
<milos> rafael?
<zipper> fritsch, already got that one
<fritsch> no
<fritsch> zipper: you did not!
<fritsch> zipper: it provides the nvidia.ko modul
<zipper> fritsch, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 is already the newest version.
<zipper> fritsch, i did.
<fritsch> zipper: what tells: dpkg -l |grep restricted
<zipper> but notice the 15-23... i'm not running kernel 2.6.15-23.
<fritsch> this is okay
<zipper> fritsch, what should i be looking for? I'm not lying to you, i do have those packages
<fritsch> zipper: please do:
<fritsch> zipper: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<fritsch> zipper: if this does not work! please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zipper> fritsch,  we tried that already remember? lnux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 isn't in my repositories
<milos> Ok, people thanks for trying (you know, this is why I like using some hc distros, like slack:). Although, for beginners Kubuntu looks quite promising. Bye
<fritsch> milos: and sorry
<milos> :)
<fritsch> zipper: !pastebin
<milos> No appologies needed.
<zipper> fritsch, give me a sec
<fritsch> zipper: good
<zipper> fritsch, http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2053
<fritsch> zipper: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> zipper: these are exactly the same as mine
<fritsch> zipper: you cannot "miss" them
<zipper> fritsch, you wouldn't think so would you?
<fritsch> zipper: you did sudo apt-get update?
<zipper> fritsch, http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2054
<zipper> fritsch, ofcourse i did
<zipper> i'm not stupid
<fritsch> zipper: yes, sorry
<TheHighChild> zipper_: I removed the spaces in front of some of the repos, try this list http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2055
<fritsch> zipper_: i don`t check
<zipper_> TheHighChild, i'll try that, thanks. It does seems like it already understands all the repositories, but i guess it couldnt hurt
<TheHighChild> zipper_: If that doesn't work, you can try my sources.list if you'd like
<zipper_> TheHighChild, do you have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26 in your repositories? Can you find that package?
<TheHighChild> yes
<zipper_> then yes, i'd very much like to see your sources.list
<TheHighChild> zipper_: http://milkspank.com/ubuntu/sources.list
<zipper_> TheHighChild, thanks
<zipper_> TheHighChild, so you also have repositories for opera, wine and? http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb <- what is that for?
<TheHighChild> I don't know how fluent you are and haven't followed your conversation long. Here's what you'll want to do. Go to that page, ctrl + a, then ctrl + c. Then 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak' then 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and shift + insert to paste. Then ctrl + o to save and ctrl + x to quit, then type 'sudo apt-get update' in the konsole
<TheHighChild> zipper_: Off hand I don't know. I'm not suggesting you permanently replace your sources with mine, but it will be fine for a test
<fritsch> zipper_: can give you mine, they are "more or less" standart + kde 3.5.4 + amarok 1.4.1 + newest k3b
<zipper_> TheHighChild, thank you, but i'm somewhat familiar with linux.
<TheHighChild> zipper_: then 'apt-cache search restricted' and see if it shows up for you
<TheHighChild> ok
<zipper_> fritsch, couldn't hurt
<zipper_> wierd
<apallo19> hey daskreech
<zipper_> with your sources.list, -26 does show up
<zipper_> great
<zipper_> but wierd
<TheHighChild> awesome
<Darkkish> its my graphix card guys
<apallo19> don't suppose you remember that package i need to download to get smbmount to work?
<Darkkish> nvida drivers don't work with the 6600GT models
<TheHighChild> Darkkish: Mine work great
<zipper_> Darkkish, it doesnt? I've used linux with 6600gt without any problems
<Hawkwind> Darkkish: Several people here use a 6600GT
<zipper_> debian, but still shouldnt make a difference
<Darkkish> 5i3rhgk
<Darkkish> well
<Darkkish> what model?
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> what manufacturer*
<zipper_> Darkkish, manufacturer shouldn't matter
<geneo93> Darkkish:  what driver number
<apallo19> nevermind
<zipper_> TheHighChild, uuh, now i also have 51 updates to packages, interresting
<fritsch> zipper_: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/sources.list
<TheHighChild> Darkkish: If you'd like a copy of my x11.org, I'dbe happy to provide it for reference
<zipper_> fritsch, thank you very much
<Darkkish> sure
<Darkkish> TheHighChild: please
<TheHighChild> zipper_: Don't do an upgrade. Just install the module. Then swap out the sources and then upgrade
<zipper_> TheHighChild, yeah i know, but still interresting i didnt had those upgrades available with my own sources.list
<TheHighChild> zipper_: I think the spaces in front of your repos was your problem. I've seen it before a number of times.
<zipper_> fritsch, how's kde 3.5.4 working out for you?
<TheHighChild> give me a sec Darkkish, it's on my other machine
<fritsch> zipper_: great
<zipper_> TheHighChild, then removing them should've made a difference, which it didnt
<Darkkish> i just tried installing via adept
<geneo93> make sure you have 8762 driver
<Darkkish> and it screwed up my linux so bad i had to reformat
<zipper_> Darkkish, kde 3.5.4?
<fritsch> zipper_: no his nvidia driver
<zipper_> oh, okay
<zipper_> Darkkish, you couldn't just have gone to a console and used the 'nv' driver in xorg.conf instead of 'nvidia' ?
<zipper_> at least untill you fixed your problem
<Darkkish> zipper_:  i'm very new
<Darkkish> and also my console has issues
<zipper_> oh okay
<Darkkish> at random it says "unkown keystroke"
<Darkkish> :-/
<Darkkish> any ideas?
<zipper_> Darkkish, i stay away from keyboard layout problems... i hate them so much, i'd much rather help you compile and install an alpha kernel if thats of any interrest?
<Darkkish> why would i be getting the problem?
<zipper_> (since your new, you dont want to do that actually)
<zipper_> no idea, my guess is something is wrong with your keyboard layout
<Darkkish> well when i hit the buttons
<Darkkish> they still work
<Darkkish> even though i get the message
<Darkkish> its just distracting
<Darkkish> it would work fine if i could supress the messages
<zipper_> hmm... i guess i shouldn't have tried enabling standby on my laptop, now i cannot turn on the power anymore :P
<zipper_> Darkkish, i'm sorry, i dont know whats causing it
<TheHighChild> Darkkish: http://milkspank.com/ubuntu/xorg.conf
<fritsch> zipper_: take out the battery
<Darkkish> i only get it when not in KDE
<Darkkish> the errors
<fritsch> that could be normal
<Darkkish> konsole doesn't show them
<zipper_> fritsch, i know i know, still annyoing acpi is so badly supported still
<fritsch> because the kernel map does not know what to do with these events
<TheHighChild> Darkkish: That's my xorg with my Nvidia 6600GT, running with the 'nvidia' driver and an MX510 mouse
<Darkkish> nah
<fritsch> zipper_: what machine?
<Darkkish> zipper_:  my dads dell has that problem and it runs windows
<Darkkish> TheHighChild: thanks
<fritsch> zipper_: what about the nvidia issue?
<fritsch> zipper_: working?
<zipper_> fritsch, the most linux unfriendly laptop known to man : Asus A6R.
<zipper_> fritsch, haven't had a chance to fix it, working on both machines at the same time
<fritsch> zipper_: mmmh could you please do it ...
<fritsch> zipper_: i just wait for you
<zipper_> fritsch, seems like its working, although i still get that error : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=2050
<zipper_> very annoying, and i have no idea whats causing it
<fritsch> zipper_: this is normal, because you do not have this grapchis tablette, but your xorg.conf has devices for it
<fritsch> zipper_: you could modprobe nvidia?
<fritsch> zipper_: then please try starting kdm with nvidia
<zipper_> ah okay, give me a sec and i'll test
<fritsch> zipper_: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/xorg.conf <- widhtout the unwanted devices
<fritsch> zipper: working?
<zipper> fritsch, yes
<fritsch> zipper: cool :-) so me is going to bed now ;-)
<user_> has anyone got NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2 to work ?
<zipper> fritsch, wait a second please
<fritsch> user_: ok
<zipper> fritsch, in that xorg.conf you just removed the input devices stylus, curser and eraser right?
<fritsch> zipper: yes
<zipper> ah okay
<fritsch> zipper: do not forget to remo them in ServerLayout
<qbert> hey all, im trying to get mysql-server4.1 but cant find it, I enabled the universe from within manage repositroies but its still not showing up
<fritsch> qbert: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<fritsch> qbert: this installs 5.0.22
<qbert> testing
<zipper> fritsch, editing xorg.conf to remove those, i noticed something wierd
<fritsch> zipper: yes?
<zipper> fritsch, kubuntu detects my nvidia 7900gt as "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] "
<fritsch> zipper: lol no
<zipper> agpgart works, glxgears work, everything
<fritsch> zipper: correct xorg log?
<zipper> it's the default xorg.conf
<fritsch> zipper: correct nvidia driver?
<zipper> the driver is correct, yes
<zipper> but the identifier is a bit wierd
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> zipper: ah okay
<fritsch> zipper: this is no problem
<zipper> i know it's not a problem
<zipper> it's still wierd though
<fritsch> zipper: just the ubuntu installer detects it like this
<user_> how do i exit X to build nvidia drivers ?
<whizz-> can the command line history for konsole be cleared?
<fritsch> zipper: what says lspci
<zipper> what it should say
<fritsch> zipper: perhaps it assumes its a radeon *G*
<zipper> but why would it do that? I dont get it
<user_> how do i exit X server ?
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> that will get rid of KDE
<Darkkish> you MIGHT want to try installing via adept, but wait forsomeone else to confirm
<Darkkish> because i am NOT an expert
<fritsch> !nvidia > user_
<user_> i need to exit X to build the nvidia driver i also have to telinit 3
<fritsch> !nvidia > me
<fritsch> !nvidia > fritsch
<fritsch> user_: please read the howto i sent to you
<user_> thanks :)
<user_> i was going to build NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2
<fritsch> user_: the good of a userfriendly distri ist, that you do not have to compile such things for yourself
<fritsch> user_: everything is done
<zipper> FUCK!
<zipper> sorry for my language, but dammit
<fritsch> user_: no dont do that ... ubuntu provides you with such
<fritsch> what happened?
<user_> ok cool :)
<zipper> just made my wireless connection work, my touchpad work, my gfxcard work, my screen work, made everything work on my laptop except the soundcard. I now realise i have to do a clean install in order to get that working :(
<fritsch> zipper: why?
<fritsch> zipper: dont think so
<user_> is this what i want to be looking at then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<fritsch> user_: yes
<user_> cool :)
<zipper> fritsch, well, i think i've messed around a bit too much with modules and ndiswrapper to get back to basics... i need to find out what module was initially used for my soundcard
<fritsch> zipper: just reinstall the kernel
<fritsch> zipper: udev discover autoload you soundcard modules
<Pagan0ne> a useful tip to anyone thinking about it, dont try to boot the kubuntu live cd on a 266 PII w/ 100MB sd ram, it doesnt like it too much :^
<rafael_> hi people
<zipper> meh, that would mess up a lot of stuff =/
<rafael_> i just installed ut2004 trought the .sh script on the cd
<fritsch> zipper: lsmod |grep snd
<fritsch> zipper: sound should be the less problem
<rafael_> it installed just fine, but when i try to run it
<rafael_> i only see the splash screen
<fritsch> zipper: alternatively compile alsa from source and use alsaconf
<rafael_> it closes then the game dont open
<fritsch> zipper: but me is goning to sleep :-)
<zipper> fritsch, you would think so, but a quick google for "a6r sound problem" reveal something else
<fritsch> zipper: could be patched in latest alsa
<zipper> fritsch, i cant use udev discover, since i made my own module which is currently used for my soundcard. But go to sleep, i dont wanna keep you up. Thanks for your help
<fritsch> zipper: cant you give that laptop back?
<zipper> give it back? As in return it to get my money back?
<fritsch> zipper: udev/discover ist used default, i would not suggest you uninstalling udev
<fritsch> zipper: yes
<fritsch> zipper: buy a thinkpad
<zipper> it's a really great laptop, it's just very badly supported in linux
<zipper> thinkpads are too expensive
<fritsch> zipper: so its a bad laptop
<zipper> no
<fritsch> zipper: there are special offers for students
<zipper> linux support is far from the most important thing in a laptop
<fritsch> zipper: i once installed on a Asus V6V
<zipper> build quality, battery life, screen quality is way more important to me than linux support
<fritsch> zipper: everything worked, but asus broken patched bios etc.
<zipper> if i can get linux on it, great, if not, too bad.
<fritsch> zipper: wuss
<zipper> i'm not a wuss, i'm just being reasonable :P
<zipper> either way, 99% of laptops arent very well supported
<fritsch> zipper: man - linux is freedom - M$ will make a slavery to all people who cannot have 350$ to buy office and OS itself
<fritsch> zipper: no :-) just say no
<whizz-> can the command line history for konsole be cleared?
<fritsch> zipper: i know of at least 100 different laptops, i got "at least" running
<user_> do you need to do the linux-restricted-modules bit in kubuntu ?
<zipper> fritsch, if i had all the money in the world, i would. But while you live in la-la land, i have to actually pay bills. Thats why i got an a6r instead of a thinkpad
<fritsch> whizz-: just delete your .bash_history *g*
<user_> im guessing no as they are already installed ?
<fritsch> me lives in lala land?
<zipper> fritsch, my laptop is running great. I just need soundcard support, which isn't all that important really
<fritsch> zipper: what did it cost?
<zipper> ~1000$
<fritsch> zipper: what is this in euro?
<fritsch> zipper: mmmh, aprox the same?
<zipper> in my currency, probably 700$ if you look on american prices
<whizz-> ah.. thx, fritsch
<zipper> tax, VAT and stuff is killing
<fritsch> zipper: where do you live?
<zipper> denmark
<viksa> can someone help me to configure my tv card ?
<fritsch> zipper: mmmh okay, but "lala land" <- this was not nice :-)
<zipper> fritsch, neither was calling me a wuss
<fritsch> zipper: lol :-) it was a german word
<fritsch> zipper: did not know it`s sth bad in denmark, really sorry
<zipper> sth ?
<fritsch> zipper: it just means "what"
<fritsch> something
<fritsch> zipper: what is a wuzz?
<qbert> fritsch the mysql-server is giving me 4.0.21, do i need to enable universe repositories ?
<zipper> fritsch, lol, 'wuss' in english
<fritsch> zipper: yes?
<zipper> fritsch, which is what we're speaking at the moment, a 'wuss' is a coward
<user_> is this normal after running nvidia-glx-config enable Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<fritsch> qbert: are you running breezy?
<fritsch> user_: just change /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<user_> This script cannot proceed automatically.
<fritsch> user_: just chage nv to nvidia
<zipper> fritsch, besides, questions are usually followed by a question mark
<Darkkish> GOOOOAAAAL!
<Darkkish> :-D
<Darkkish> thx man
<Darkkish> thanks*
<qbert> dunno, uname -a = ubuntu 2.6.12-9
<fritsch> zipper: yes of course
<fritsch> zipper: me is looking up wuss (still really sorry)
<zipper> fritsch, oh well, just a misunderstanding then, dont worry too much about it
<fritsch> qbert: okay this is breezy
<fritsch> qbert: i am running dapper, dont know of mysql for breezy
<fritsch> zipper: good night! see you soon
<fritsch> wargh just looked up "wuss" in english bad in german dialectly for "what?" :-)
<fritsch> cu
<user_> is that it just change nv to nvidia and then ctrl-alt backspace ?
<user_> or do i change nv to nvidia then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable again ?
<Kr4t05> Where would I find libmp3lame.so in my system?
<zipper> user_, according to what i've been reading you've been doing, changing to nvidia and ctrl+alt+backspace would be the way to go
<user_> cool :) brb
<zipper> user_, if you see a large nvidia logo when you start up x again, nvidia drivers are loaded
<Darkkish> zipper: how do i edit my nvidia settings?
<user_> nice nice i saw the nvidia logo :)
<Darkkish> me too! :)
<Darkkish> i just got it working for me
<Darkkish> :)
<user_> now how do i change the resolution ?
<Darkkish> lofl
<Darkkish> lol*
<zipper> user_, try system settings -> display
<zipper> Darkkish, what nvidia settings do you want to change?
<ICE> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Darkkish> zipper: idk yet
<Darkkish> zipper: i want to see them... is there a menu?
<zipper> Darkkish, then it's quite hard to tell you what to do =/
<zipper> Darkkish, if you're looking for the same setup menu nvidia drivers in windows has, you're going to look for a long time, you wont find them
<Darkkish> zipper:  haha k thanks :(
<zipper> Darkkish, most is done in hand, by editing xorg.conf
<user_> cheers zipper :)
<zipper> user_, no problem
<zipper> user_, if the nvidia logo bothers you, you can remove it. The nvidia guide on the wiki explains how
<Darkkish> if i have an LCD moniter
<Darkkish> is it ok to have a 75hz refresh rate?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<zipper> Darkkish, should be, unless you've specified something wierd in the monitor section of xorg.conf
<Darkkish> zipper: i thought the refresh rate for LCD was 60hz
<zipper> Darkkish, normally, it is
<user_> in xorg.conf it metions the resolutions the monitor can support but in display settings it only goes to 1024x768 max ?
<Darkkish> zipper: but 75 won't hurt anything?
<zipper> Darkkish, however, if your screen accepts 75hz, why not use it?
<Darkkish> zipper: very true
<zipper> Darkkish, i very much doubt that. If the screen doesnt support a resolution/refresh rate it normally just turns blank. Shouldn't be possible to damage your screen that way
<Darkkish> user_: how big is your moniter in inches? or cm?
<zipper> user_, are you sure your monitor support resolutions bigger than 1024x768?
<user_> i have a HDTV with DVI :)
<Darkkish> my thoughts too
<user_> 32 inch :)
<Darkkish> ahahahaa
<user_> lol
<Darkkish> that is odd then
<Darkkish> mine is 17" and it runs 1280x1024
<Darkkish> 17 inch
<user_> its great as a 32inch monitor only 600 quid from www.lowestonweb.com :)
<zipper> user_, are you new to linux and/or editing xorg.conf by hand?
<user_> does 1080
<Darkkish> i have no idea how much a quid is
<Darkkish> yeah 1080p it should
<zipper> Darkkish, hdtv doesnt support 1280x1024, max is normally 1280x720
<zipper> ah
<zipper> 1080, impressive. My 32 inch hdtv doesnt support that
<Darkkish> zipper: oh yeah >_> good point
<Darkkish> hah
<user_> i used to have some linux experience back in the day lol and i got a sharp zaurus :)
<Darkkish> i wish i had an HD tv
<qbert> 600 quid = 1000 US Dollar
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> cool
<Darkkish> so its like the same as 1rand?
<Darkkish> r1
<zipper> qbert, also known as : Either he stole it, or he's lying. No 32 inch hdtv that support 1080 go for 1000$
<qbert> quid is a british poind
<Darkkish> not sure how to spell ran
<Darkkish> uh...
<Darkkish> that might not be right then
<Darkkish> ~2 brittish pounds = 1 dollar
<qbert> I got a HDTV projector with 1080i for $700
<zipper> Darkkish, hdtv's are a waste of money anyway. You won't see much hdtv content till 2008 anyway, and by then, they'll be cheap as hell
<Darkkish> US dollar
<qbert> yea i only get 6 hd channels
<zipper> qbert, projectors are a whole different story
<user_> qbert nice :)
<Darkkish> zipper: true, thats what i'm waiting for
<Drako60> anyone here care to help me
<zipper> Darkkish, you should.... but i needed a new tv anyway, my old one broke. Could just as well buy a hdtv lcd
<zipper> Drako60, not really, but ask your question and we'll do our best
<Drako60> alright, i have a major problem here, i did apt-get dist-upgrade, and now the new kernel will not boot, and i can't find any of my audio devices, alsa fails, arts fails, xine fails, gsstreamer fails, all of them fail to find a compatable device
<zipper> Why would you to dist-upgrade? You're using breezy or you wanted xgl?
<Darkkish> is wine the best.. not emulator?
<user_> its 1080i not 1080p http://www.lowestonweb.com/Products/DisplayInfoMain.asp?e=ADC83F19-4861-4978-BC41-428E641F58C9
<zipper> Darkkish, depends what you want to use it for
<Drako60> i was using breezy
<user_> 549 now :)
<Drako60> i'm still using the kernel from breezy since i can't get the dapper kernel to boot
<Darkkish> zipper: attempting to play WoW
<zipper> Darkkish, i would probably go for cedega (formerly known as wineX). It isn't for free, but it is usually better at emulating directx and games in general than wine
<Darkkish> zipper: not free? how much is it?
<zipper> Darkkish, can't remember
<zipper> Darkkish, anyway, you could always try out wine first
<zipper> and then consider cedega if it doesnt work out too well
<user_> Darkkish i play wow on US servers :)
<Darkkish> user_: burning blade?
<user_> Cenarius :)
<Darkkish> i'm not playing today because of upgrades
<Darkkish> cool
<user_> 47 alliance warrior
<Darkkish> haha
<Darkkish> i have
<Darkkish> 22 mage, 22 roge, 13 worlock
<user_> cool :)
<Darkkish> i'm still trying out different characters
<Darkkish> i like my lock, but it sucks against mehcanical because you can't fear em, or tank em
<user_> i was thinking of trying to get vmware running and playing WOW on XP
<Darkkish> eh
<Darkkish> i would rather just dual boot then install XP on vm
<zipper> user_, sorry for not answering you btw. If you're not extremely comfortable with xorg.conf and nvidia drivers, dont attempt to get your dual-screen setup working well. You could try making it run 1024x768 in clone mode, but everything else is a b*tch
<Darkkish> which is what i'm doing now
<Darkkish> zipper: cadega is that thing that they charge you monthley for
<Darkkish> monthly*
<zipper> user_, vmware sucks a lot of resources, wow probably wont be playable
<Darkkish> $5
<Darkkish> $5 USD
<user_> i only have a single screen setup but id like to change the res to 1366x?
<zipper> Darkkish, could be, i dont use it. I just know they charge *something* for it
<admin_> sorry, spanish channel?
<Darkkish> zipper: it is, i looked it up
<Drako60> 1366x768
<Darkkish> admin_: #knoppix_es
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> no
<Darkkish> admin_: #kubuntu_es
<Darkkish> lol
<user_> what could i use for WOW and battlefield2 other than VMware ?
<zipper> user_, oh, so you only have your hdtv connected as the only screen? Should make things easier
<admin_> thanks
<Darkkish> np
<Darkkish> hahahah
<Darkkish> BF2 in linux
<Darkkish> lol
<zipper> user_, you could use wine or cedega
<user_> cool :)
<Kr4t05> !cedega > user_
<Darkkish> i'm going to try wine
<zipper> Kr4t05, actually i heard someone talk about bf2 running more smoothly in wine than in cedega these days, but haven't tried either myself
<user_> thanks Kr4t05
<Darkkish> !cedega > darkkish
<zipper> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<zipper> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kr4t05> zipper: I wouldn't doubt it.
<Kr4t05> zipper: It seems that TransGaming is pulling a Microsoft.
<Darkkish> my friend said he got WoW working in wine rather well
<Darkkish> yesterday
<user_> Darkkish do you want to open a channel and we can both install wine
<Darkkish> uh
<Kr4t05> It seems mort probable that MS execs are paying TransGaming to keep them from giving Wine all of their fixes.
<Darkkish> sure
<zipper> Kr4t05, TransGaming isn't even reporting back to the wine project anymore =/
<Darkkish> /join #kubuntu_wine
<Darkkish> @ user_
<zipper> Kr4t05, but what can you do? If you want to be a gamer in linux, cedega probably is your best choice
<Kr4t05> zipper: Figures.
<Kr4t05> zipper: zipper, I broke down and went back to dual-booting, today.
<Kr4t05> I put you're name twice... o0
<Kr4t05> your*
<zipper> :)
<Drako60> well i have no clue what to do
<zipper_> Kr4t05, dont feel bad, i have dual-boot on all my machines
<zipper_> Kr4t05, since there are some applications i cant find a _good_ replacement for
<rubikcube> hi everyone, any hint on how to make Konsole show nethack with colours?
<tk> nethack as in the old game?
<Kr4t05> zipper_: If I knew more code, I would try to help these developers, but all I know is some simple C++. :/
<rubikcube> nethack in console mode, yes
<tk> wow, aint heard that in years :P
<rubikcube> it works with colours in the real console
<tk> I cant help, just shocked to hear about nethack these days
<rubikcube> (on tty1-6), but not in kde in the Konsole
<rubikcube> why that?
<zipper_> Kr4t05, if i had the time and skill, i probably would too. But as things are right now, i'll just keep windows for those few applications i cannot replace atm
<Kr4t05> rubikcube: Open Konsole and go to Settings -> Configure Konsole.
<tk> I aint heard or seen anything about nethack in 12 years when I was on my 2400bps modem :P
<Kr4t05> zipper_: I do DJing for a shoutcast station, and I pretty much need Winamp and the DSP plugin.
<rubikcube> tk: then join #nethack :)
<Kr4t05> zipper_: Also, I can't live without Guild Wars. :)
<tk> rubikcube: ahh interesting, i might have to give that a try when I aint heading to work ;)
<tk> never played the online version
<zipper_> Kr4t05, guild wars can be emulated, i even think it's under transgaming "supported games" list. Isn't there a dsp plugin for xmms?
<rubikcube> Kr4t05: can't find anything interesting there
<Kr4t05> zipper_: Theu both kinda suck.
* tk is away, work... yay [l/ off] [p/off] 
<Kr4t05> rubikcube: Oh, I thought it was there, somewhere.
<Kr4t05> zipper_: I also can't justify paying for Cedega, when I've already paid for my games.
<rubikcube> Kr4t05: I thought it could be something with the encoding, but tried out all european and utf settings...
<Kr4t05> Seems redundant to me.
<zipper_> Kr4t05, you'd rather pay 100$ for windows than 5$ a month to transgaming?
<Kr4t05> zipper_: I didn't pay $100 for Windows.
<Kr4t05> zipper_: I got it for $75 on Ebay, and this was before I learned about Kubuntu.
<LeeJunFan> hrm, ever since upgrading to kde354 k3b won't quit.
<lengau> @zipper_: Isn't the full version of Windows $200? I thought $100 was just for the upgrade.
<zipper_> lengau, probably, i was just guessing
<Kr4t05> zipper_: Nope.
<lengau> @zipper_: Okay.
<LeeJunFan> I've heard windows XP pro full going for $135 or so.
<Kr4t05> zipper_: It depends on what versoin you're getting.
<Kr4t05> zipper_: XP Pro costs more than Home, but Media Center costs most.
<Kr4t05> zipper_: As well as Server Edition.
<LeeJunFan> they all cost your your sanity.
<Kr4t05> I
<zipper_> Kr4t05, you dont have to apologise to me, i also use windows :)
<actinic> what's 64 bit going for, same price?
<Kr4t05> actinic: when x64 first came out, they gave it out to exhisting XP Pro owners.
<Kr4t05> But, that ended awhile ago.
<Kr4t05> O
<Kr4t05> I
<Kr4t05> Argh...
* Kr4t05 turns on the light.
<Darkkish> i can get it for about $20
<Darkkish> legally
<Darkkish> sortof O.o
<Darkkish> well its a legal copy
<Kr4t05> Well, when I go to college, I
<Kr4t05> could easily get a copy of XP from less than $50
<Kr4t05> Vista, maybe, but XP, fer shure. :P
<Kr4t05> Of course, I could get Vista for free, right now, but I don't have a DVD burner. :(
<actinic> i've spiffed up the kubuntu linux folding team info ...
<Kr4t05> The only reason I want to try Vista, is because I think they may actually be going in the right direction.
<actinic> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.msg31733#msg31733
<Kr4t05> IIRC, Vista is the first open-beta MS has ever done, right?
<zipper_> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper_> hmm, how do i update my kde menu?
<zipper_> Kr4t05, vista is _EVIL_! It's much worse than the black plague
<vranikx> hello all, does anybody knows how can i enable direct rendering on nvidia PCI-e card?
<zipper_> Kr4t05, for example, it forces you to get a gfxcard that support the hdcp encryption (which is _BAD_ for us, the consumers, and only help companies like sony) in order to playback hdtv content. If you dont have that, well, you can no longer use your pc as a htpc
<Kr4t05> zipper_: I'm playing devil's advocate.
<TheHighChild> Kr4t05: Yes, first open Beta, however, they simply don't have the funds to afford all the bug testers that it requires
<Kr4t05> zipper_: That's why there is MythTV. ;)
<actinic> isn't the encryption only available on their higher tiered vista product?
<zipper_> Kr4t05, yes. And thats why you shouldn't even try out vista :)
<Kr4t05> zipper_: Stop being a zealot.
<actinic> you seem certainly educated for a product you don't like :)
<Kr4t05> zipper_: Microsoft is a company, and, like any other company, they look out for one thing: The Bottom Line. If they want to force customers into something the customers would rather not be in, rest assured, the customers will find a way around it.
<LeeJunFan> Personally I wish microsoft all the luck in the world at making their software less useful and harder to use.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Well, maybe they just want to be like *nix.
<zipper_> Kr4t05, i'm not being a zealot. Ofcourse microsoft is only a company like any other. How does that legitimate the use of hdcp?
<TheHighChild> M$ could crap in a box and people would still swoon over it because people are teh sux0rs
<zipper_> hdcp is worse than the sony rootkit, the only difference, not many people know of hdcp
<Kr4t05> zipper_: It's like the BluRay vs. HD-DVD war, educate yourself on the pros and cons of each format.
<Kr4t05> TheHighChild: Well, people are stupid.
<vranikx> nobody can help me? how can i enable direct rendering on nvidia PCI-e card?
<zipper_> Kr4t05, what? It's nothing like that war
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: they do, that's just it - they want to make vista secure, which will put them more on equal terms with linux. People complain about linux being hard to learn and use, add a level of security to it which linux has had all along and suddently that learning curve get's a lot straighter.
<Hawkwind> vranikx: Install the nvidia drivers
<zipper_> Kr4t05, why would you even say that? hdcp applies to both bluray and hddvd
<vranikx> i have nvidia drivers instaled
<Kr4t05> zipper_: Whatever, you're right, I'm wrong, Vista sucks, we should all buy Macs.
<vranikx> but when i type into konsole glxinfo |grep "direct rendering"
<vranikx> i have this: direct rendering: No
<Kr4t05> Discussion over.
<Hawkwind> vranikx: Have you edited your xorg.conf file appropriately ?
<vranikx> i think yes, but maybe i have some mistake
<Hawkwind> vranikx: You need to verify that Driver "nv" is Driver "nvidia"
<LeeJunFan> I don't really care what MS does, what I DO hate is when people say what linux should do to compete with MS. I don't want linux to compete with [become]  windows. I don't care if it's easy to use like windows is - I care that I can make it do what I want.
<vranikx> i have nvidia instead of nv
<vranikx> Section "Device"
<vranikx>  Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<vranikx>  Driver  "nvidia"
<vranikx>  BusID  "PCI:4:0:0"
<vranikx>  Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
<vranikx>         Option          "RenderAccel" "true"
<vranikx>     Option          "HWcursor" "Enabled"
<vranikx>     Option          "CursorShadow" "true"
<zipper_> Kr4t05, eh? i'm trying to have a sober discussion, i give you arguments for my case, you call me a zealot and talk nonsense about bluray and hddvd, and now you say the discussion is over, like i'm some sort of retard?
<vranikx>     Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<vranikx> EndSection
<hackman2007> how do I take a screenshot with Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zipper_> vranikx, DONT PASTE STUFF HERE!
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vranikx> zipper_: sorry :(
<zipper_> hackman2007, try the "print screen" button on your keyboard
<hackman2007> what do I paste it to, sorry I'm new with Linux
<LeeJunFan> hackman2007: print screen should open ksnapshot.
<LeeJunFan> read what ubotu said above about pastebin
<newbie_1000> I can't download anything with aptitude or apt-get, or adept.
<newbie_1000> I get a 101 error.
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file so we can look at it.
<newbie_1000> LeeJunFan: k
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: also pastebin your output from apt-get if you would please.
<springman> what is the best web page creating program to use in kubuntu?
<newbie_1000> of course
<LeeJunFan> springman: quanta plus
<Hawkwind> springman: It's all a matter of personal preference really.  Some prefer quanta, some prefer bluefish, some prefer vi
<Hawkwind> springman: Best to use several and decide for yourself
<springman> what is easiest?
<Bearcat> !seen foot
<ubotu> foot is on IRC right now!
<springman> Hawkwind: good idea
<Hawkwind> springman: Again, personal preference
<LeeJunFan> springman: depends on if you know html.
<Bearcat> hello foot
<springman> k, i am not the best at web, I am more graphix..I am just looking to learn
<foot> Bearcat: hi
<springman> are these progs on sf.net?
<Hawkwind> springman: sudo apt-get install <app>
<springman> yea...about that...
<Hawkwind> springman: You use Kubuntu's package manager to install them
<LeeJunFan> I think bluefish is wysiwyg isn't it? Personally I like quanta/kate - I really don't use many features of quanta but it's nice how it works with projects, easy to navigate when working on multiple pages like php and includes and such.
<springman> how do I know what to get if I dont know the exact name of the prog?
<Hawkwind> springman: bluefish, quanta, nvu are three off the top of my head
<springman> is that..uhmm...adept?
<Hawkwind> springman: You can search on packages.ubuntu.com
<springman> thank you
<Hawkwind> springman: You can use Adept as well
<foot> Bearcat: ok I didnt get to far, but I am down to the ivtv driver testing phase
<springman> I will work on that
<springman> thanks guys!!
<Bearcat> foot: sweet
<Bearcat> foot: what was the problem with it not loading that file?
<foot> I think the previouse needed bit got corupted or something in the transfer. I had it in my files, but I traced it back and redownloaded it and that made it work.
<foot> Bearcat: took 5 minutes the next morning
<Bearcat> foot: lol
<Bearcat> foot: that stuff can drive you nuts
<foot> Bearcat: yup, but I am learning quick
<Bearcat> foot: cool
<springman> wow, adept is really cool...thanks for the tip Hawkwind
<Bearcat> foot: ok, so what are you attempting now?
<newbie_1000> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20717
<foot> Bearcat: just got a fone call from a PI in cali, looking for an eric molet.??? used to have my old house number.
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
<foot> Bearcat: oh you mean here? ;P
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: that's your problem, it resolved us.archive.ubuntu.com to 1.0.0.0
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: you seem to have a router firmware problem - what kind of router is it? dlink?
<foot> Bearcat: cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg     cat: /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Bearcat> ahh
<Bearcat> foot: you have the card installed right?
<newbie_1000> LeeJunFan: Actiontec Wireless DSL Gateway
<Bearcat> foot: duh, dumb question
<foot> now, I already tryied mkdir /dev/video0 and yes the card is installed
<Bearcat> foot: ahh, that's  not a dir
<newbie_1000> LeeJunFan: All-in-one router modem wireless device.
<foot> Bearcat: after making the new directory it says it is looking for a file and dot a dir.
<Bearcat> foot: does the "modprobe ivtv" command give you anything?
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: I've heard of multiple different brands doing this now, d-link has firmware updates I know, but I'm not sure about other brands.
<Bearcat> foot: right /dev/video0 is created automatically by your system
<foot> so. how do I make the file and shoulded it have already been done? or is that another linux quirk
<newbie_1000> brb
<foot> yet it has not been
<Bearcat> foot: did you try a "modprobe ivtv" ?
<foot> Bearcat: not yet...
<Bearcat> foot: before you do
<foot> Bearcat: damn it
<foot> Bearcat: yes?
<Bearcat> foot: do a "lsmod |grep ivtv" for me
<newbie_1000> stop cursing
<Bearcat> newbie_1000: wht?
<foot> Bearcat: I want a second moniter for all this stuff
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20719
<Bearcat> newbie_1000: wait...wait.."damn it" is cursing?
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: if you don't have a firmware update available to you for your router/modem I suggest setting yourself with a static IP address on your linux machine instead of using dhcp, and edit /etc/resolv.conf to use your providers DNS servers.
<newbie_1000> LeeJunFan: how do I set the static IP then?
<LeeJunFan> In this channel we only allow cursing when referencing MS products :p
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: fair enought, but since "damn" is marked as ok by the FCC, i consider it fair game
<actinic> actinic@kn8:~$ uptime
<actinic>  17:19:34 up 25 days,  8:24,  1 user,  load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<actinic> one of these days i gotta reboot :)
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000: easiest way is probably to go to system settings -> network
<newbie_1000> LeeJunFan: ok ...
<springman_> omfg! kubuntu pwns! dood...I havent used windows in almost a week!
<actinic> lol, another satisfied customer
<springman_> I think I might one day never need windows =P
<Hawkwind> LOL @ a week
<Bearcat> springman_: i havent used windows for 7 years :)
<Hawkwind> Wait til you hit 4 - 5 years :P
<springman_> hahah! wow....
<springman_> i feel like a n00b
<TheHighChild> I've been Windows free(except giving tech support) for a year now
<LeeJunFan> 11 yrs here except for gaming and tech support.
<Hawkwind> Then you aren't Windows free :P
<springman_> hehehe....
<TheHighChild> congrats springman_
<Hawkwind> Windows free means *no* Windows at all, ever
<springman_> thanks! i appreciate that
<Bearcat> Hawkwind: does WINE count?
<LeeJunFan> I need my helicopter sims and first person shooters.
<Hawkwind> springman_: It only gets better from here
<actinic> so when u guys migrate to BSD are u going to say the same thing about linux, lol :)
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: Gotta make a living and without Windows, there's no such thing as a tech industry or at least not nearly at this scale
<Hawkwind> Bearcat: Count for what ?  A trashcan stuffer!  You don't leave Windows for Linux to turn around and emulate Windows within Linux.  Total contradiction and IMO is quite pointless
<LeeJunFan> TheHighChild: yep, if MS suddenly either went tits-up or started making good software I'd have to find a new line of work :)
<springman_> true, I guess I havent been *windows free*...I have been doing some tech support...just phone stuff, not touching it at all
<TheHighChild> no kiddding right? LeeJunFan
<Bearcat> Hawkwind: good. Cause i can't run WINE anyway. I have no multilib set up on my distro :)
<LeeJunFan> I also have to use windows for multimedia stuff on my cellphone. :(
<Hawkwind> Bearcat: You don't want to run that junky software anyways.  If the best tool for the job is Windows, then simply run Windows
<TheHighChild> springman_ don't let zealots get your down. 95% of "linux users" are forced into Windows and non-OSS software almost everyday
<Bearcat> TheHighChild: there is no windows software, but i am in that 95% as i run the nvidia binaries :)
<m_tadeu> hi...kubuntu is not detecting my modem...whats wrong?
<springman_> Hey, on that note...has everyone seen that video about microsoft's voice recognition software crashing hardcore on them during ht eworld premier demo!!??
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: codeweavers crossover is static - it'll run on 64bit.
<springman_> TheHighChild: thanks, I am not using it for my personal systems at least....
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: not if you don't have a multi-lib set up
<foot> I made the brilient desiscion to trust a fairly feline friend and forgo windows for the forseeable future.  we will se how this continues going...
<springman_> What is MS gonna do when more people are enlightened by OSS?
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: worked fine on mine. no multilib.
<foot> if only I could speel
* Bearcat looks inocent and licks a paw
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: really? is your stuff compiled or binary installs
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: binary, the codeweavers is commercial - you don't get the source.
<newbie_1000_> LeeJunFan: how would I find out my ISP's DNS server(s)?
<dsl_> i found a bug in the kubuntu installer :^
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000_: normally you can get into your router's setup page and see the DNS servers in the status page.
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: no, i mean the rest of your stuff. I mean my whole system (aside from the nvidia driver is compiled, so binary 32-bit stuff may not work as well as for you.
<newbie_1000_> LeeJunFan: oh, yes
<newbie_1000_> Funny, this used to work, and then sporadically it didn't work.
<dsl_> it allows you to specify "root" as your username, which causes problems after the install is complere :^
<springman_> a bug? is it video related?
<springman_> dsl_: I found that the installer h8's my video card..
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: this was a standard kubuntu breezy install I was running codeweavers on.
<dsl_> sp join the clubringman,
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: right. Binary
<actinic> springman_, i think MS shareholders are asking the same question.  check it out: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=MSFT&t=5y
<foot> Bearcat: what does modprob do?
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: of course you need to compile your kernel with the option to run 32bit.
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: i use sourcemage (like Gento but bash run instead of perl), so my stuff may have mor problem with 32-bit hooks
<dsl_> springman, join the club :P it hates mine too, what card are you using?
<m_tadeu> where's the best place to find help about modems?
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: I forgot that once, and of course wondered why openoffice and codeweavers didn't work for an hour or so :-/
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: not to make myself look too lame - I didn't try running either of those for a couple weeks after compiling so it wasn't totally apparent that was the problem.
<dsl_> anyone else in here having issues getting the nvidia drivers off the apt server for kubunutu working stabily?
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: yeah, those think will trip you up. I got ahead of myself and tried to get selinux working. It was secure alright! Even I couldn't get in!
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000_: it's sometimes luck of the draw, you've probably got 2 DNS servers or more listed in /etc/resolv.conf and probably only one of them is the bad one, so when whatever app you run uses the bad one it will fail. like roulette.
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: been there too.
<springman_> BTW: where do you go to check your video resolution and screen size?
<newbie_1000_> LeeJunFan: well, it worked.
<LeeJunFan> springman_: not there.
<newbie_1000_> LeeJunFan: Thanks a lot.
<newbie_1000_> cya all
<LeeJunFan> newbie_1000_: welcome.
<m_tadeu> how can I find which dev is my modem?
<cracker017> hi everyone
<Darkkish> !repository > darkkish
<foot> Bearcat: r u there?  here kitty kitty
<cracker017> does anyone know if there is a way to use kubuntu with a wireless connection?
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: I hope so, I'm doing it now.
<cracker017> Huh? Really?
<Bearcat> foot: yess foo?
<Bearcat> foot: i''m here
<foot> Bearcat: did ja look at the lsmod?
<Kr4t05> !wifi > cracker017
<cracker017> Well, I mean, I can't use the internet on Kubuntu if I use the Live CD. I can only have internet access on Kubuntu if I use WMware Player..
<cracker017> ok
<cracker017> I'll check out the link; thanks.
<m_tadeu> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<foot> any one know why amarok will work on one login but not on the others?
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: not sure about the livecd. There is the possibility that whatever wireless card you have doesn't have linux support.
<Bearcat> foot: no, i didn't look. Did you give me a link?
<cracker017> LeeJunFan: Yeah, most likely. :(
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: although that list is getting pretty short. Most cards are supported one way or another. Most easily, some not so easy.
<foot> Bearcat: yup here it is again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20719
<cracker017> Also, I'm pretty sure if I just use my ethernet card, I'll be fine
<cracker017> My router is in the living room.
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: do you know what kind of wireless card/chipset you have?
<cracker017> Yes.
<cracker017> I have a Linksys WMP54GX.
<Bearcat> foot: looks good
<mayday_jay> I'm having a rendering issue on an Intel 915GM, from what I can tell it may be a mesa issue, I get only a partial screen in things like GL screensavers, and Google Earth, can anyone offer any insight?
<Bearcat> foot: do you have a /dev/video/video0 ?
<Bearcat> foot: keep in mind 0 == zero
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: it would appear [at first google]  that that card is not supported with linux.
<cracker017> Yeah, thanks for the info.
<cracker017> Do you think it will work if I just use my ethernet card?
<foot> Bearcat: no video0
<Bearcat> foot: hmmm
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: it should.
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: are you using livecd now?
<cracker017> No
<cracker017> Using Windows XP now.
<Bearcat> foot: i'm looking up stuff for you
<foot> Bearcat: cool
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: when you boot up livecd open a konsole and run 'ifconfig -a' if you see eth0 listed there then it's pretty safe to say your network card is supported.
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: even if it's not plugged in at the moment. But if it works with livecd it'll work with installed kubuntu.
<cracker017> Are you talking about my ethernet or wireless card?
<LeeJunFan> cracker017: ethernet
<cracker017> Ok
<cracker017> Well, it's listed in the Network Configuration
<zipper_> I've been working hard on fixing my soundcard, including installing wierd modules and drivers. Is there any way i can return to basics, using the default module for my soundcard?
<mayday_jay> Does anyone have experience correcting GL rendering issues on Intel 915GM based video?
<Bearcat> foot: what do you get with "ls -l /dev/vid*" ?
<dsl_> anyone else expirence any issues with the nvidia drivers on kubuntu's apt server?
<foot> Bearcat: ls: /dev/vid*: No such file or directory
<dsl_> springman_, any luck with your graphics card?
<ironfroggy> is there any way (or projects for future abilities) to have some kind of applets in screensavers. for example, so you could add media player controls that can be used without unlocking the session.
<Bearcat> folks, i donno why foot doesn't have a /dev/video0 with his idtv driver loaded, but does kubuntu use udev?
<Bearcat> <.<  >.>
<Bearcat> Anyone?
<LeeJunFan> yes, it does
<set_follower> ok ive just left windows and am trying linux for the first time....
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: and if he has no /dev/video0 shoud i create one manually, adjust /etc/udev/ or run apt-get configure [somthingorother] 
<LeeJunFan> maybe grep dmesg for some useful module info or something?
<ironfroggy> set_follower: congratulations! prepare for pain and spiffiness, at the same time!
<Bearcat> yeah foot, do a "dmesg |grep idtv" for me will you?
<set_follower> yeah thats what im seeing.
<foot> Bearcat: ok
<set_follower> havent used command line since dos.
<Bearcat> foot: thanx
<set_follower> any suggestions on where i might find a decent crash course online?
<foot> Bearcat: nothin happened but a nother command line.
<zipper_> set_follower, the linux command line is way more powerfull than dos ever was
<set_follower> thats what ium told
<zipper_> set_follower, anything specific you're looking for?
<Bearcat> foot: hmm
<ironfroggy> but honestly, you dont even need it. just because its there doesnt mean you'll use it. do you see some reason you want to do command line work?
<set_follower> seeing an ntfs drive for starters
<ironfroggy> trying to dual boot?
<ironfroggy> and share data on the ntfs partition?
<set_follower> ive got alot of data saved on my ntfs drive
<set_follower> music etc...
<Bearcat> foot: please do the following "depmod; modprobe ivtv; dmesg | tail -25"
<zipper_> set_follower, didnt the install find your ntfs partitions?
<ironfroggy> bu t you dont need to use the command line for that.
<ironfroggy> go into System Settings -> Disk & Filesystems
<set_follower> ntfs is kinda secondary. the situation is i have a lacie external hard drive that is ntfs. but in order to access it i have to run a login app that is an .exe
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20720
<ironfroggy> You'll see the partition there and you just need to configure the mount point and filesystem of the partition.
<ironfroggy> wait you need an EXE to use the harddrive?
<set_follower> yesh
<zipper_> set_follower, looks like you're in for a whole lot of fun
<springman_> dsl: Sorry I was AFK...
<ironfroggy> ouch.
<Bearcat> foot: one moment
<set_follower> yeah thats what i figured
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: looks like it was already either loaded or just doesn't have any output. Unsuccessful load would have said something.
<zipper_> set
<zipper_> set_follower, you could try google to find if there's any linux applications that will do the same as that .exe file of yours
<set_follower> yeah i should
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: well a modprobe wouldn't show up in dmesg anyway. Wouldnt; it show up in the main log file (whatever that is for syslogd)?
<Bearcat> ahh, yes /var/log/message
<user_> Darkkish are you still in the wine channel ?
<Bearcat> foot: "cat /var/log/message |grep ivtv"
<foot> Bearcat: cat: /var/log/message: No such file or directory
<Bearcat> O.o
<foot> Bearcat: did I miss  a line?
<Bearcat> foot: cat /var/log/current
<Bearcat> er..
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: it should show up in dmesg, but dmesg will only show so far back. And if the module was already loaded when he modprobed it or it inserted cleanly it may not put anything new to klog.
<Bearcat> foot: ls /var/log/current
<foot> Bearcat: cat: /var/log/current: No such file or directory
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: ahh
<foot> Bearcat: ls: /var/log/current: No such file or directory
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: what would cause there not to be  /var/log/video0 ?
<foot> Bearcat: pause, brb
<LeeJunFan>  /var/log/messages -- s
<user_> anyone know if there are any drivers for the ati tv wonder ?
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: what does that do? (i cant' test it, i use metalog)
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: that's the correct file - not /var/log/message
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: ohh! du!
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: but perhaps /var/log/kern.log is better for modules.
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: thank you. This would be much easier if foot an i had the same distro, but i wasn't going to give him a gentoo like system his first time out :)
<set_follower> ok heres one...  i have another hard drive in this machine that shows up in the "disk and filesystems" area. that im not sure how to enable
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LeeJunFan> Bearcat: is idtv something that comes with nvidia drivers or something? I don't have that module in any of my /lib/modules dirs.
<user_> i noticed ubuntu has a add remove thing to install applications http://www.ubuntu.com/include/img/add-remove.png is this on kubuntu too ?
<LeeJunFan> maybe lsmod | grep idtv to make sure it's loaded?
<Bearcat> LeeJunFan: ivtv are the drivers to load hauppage tv card drivers
<CheeseBurgerMan> user_: It doesn't have that exact application pre-installed, but there is another one which works just as well.
<user_> is that adept ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> user_: Yep
<user_> cool
<set_follower> ok heres one...  i have another hard drive in this machine that shows up in the "disk and filesystems" area. that im not sure how to enable it.
<user_> is it possible to get ati tv wonder pro working ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> user_: Now that, I can't answer.
<user_> ok :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> set_follower: Is it in /media ?
<set_follower> it is not
<user_> set_follower you need to mount the drive
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell set_follower about mount
<user_> is it a ntfs drive
<zipper_> user_, did it work?
<zipper_> user_, the resolution i mean?
<user_> oh no :) the display settings wont display its settings now :)
<set_follower> i do not believe so. i think its ext3 or something like that
<user_> i couldnt remeber the wine channel we were in
<zipper_> user_, i figured... try using 1280x720 instead of 1366x768
<user_> ok
<zipper_> user_, #kubuntu_wine
<CheeseBurgerMan> set_follower: did ubotu msg you?
<set_follower> it did. but im not sure what it all means
* CheeseBurgerMan takes a look at the factoid.
<user_> set_follower i had to do mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt hope this helps
<CheeseBurgerMan> set_follower: Hmm, I am not much of a mount expert, I shall now resort Google. Hold on for a few minutes.
<user_> you may be able to try mount -a /dev/sda1 /mnt
<set_follower> ok ill try that konsole command
<set_follower> whats the diff between -t and -a?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Isn't sda if you have a SATA drive?
<CheeseBurgerMan> IIRC -a mounts everything in your fstab.
<user_> -t specifies the fstype and -a is auto
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or what user_ said. ;)
<user_> set_follower go to media:/ in konq
<user_> :) yeah everything in fstab
<user_> find the drive in there right click properties to find out the /dev name
<set_follower> hdb1
<set_follower> tried that command....
<set_follower> this is gonna sound very stupid.....
<set_follower> i dont know how to log into root from the console...
<user_> ok try mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<user_> you need to sudo -i first
<user_> sudo -i
<user_> and your user password
<CheeseBurgerMan> set_follower: use sudo <command> (or, as user_ suggested as I typed, sudo -i)
<set_follower> wrong fs type
<user_> ok now type dmesg
<user_> and see what the error said when trying to mount
<set_follower> cant find ext3 filesystem on the drive
<user_> anyone know how set_follower can identify the fstype of /dev/hdb1 ?
<user_> i guess its not ext3
<set_follower> i guess not
<user_> try mount -t fat /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<profoX`> chavo: liked te old screen better :D but the new one is fine too (compiz.net)
<user_> and mount -t fat32 /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<profoX`> s/te/the
<user_> see if one of those works
<ching_> #peace
<user_> i only know how to mount but not sure how you can find out the fstype
<set_follower> uknown file system  for fat and fat32
<user_> maybe try fdisk /dev/hdb1
<set_follower> i used to have a utility here that let me make partiotions and fromat but its no longer in me menu
<set_follower> nop not fdisk
<Ozux> hi,
<Ozux> Any body who can run Qemu with Network support?
<user_> try system settings, disk & filesystems at the bottom
<user_> set follower [above] 
<set_follower> got that open alreaady
<set_follower> i do see it in there
<user_> and have a look under the type column
<set_follower> blank....
<user_> is there a type next to it ?
<user_> ok
<user_> is it an empty drive
<set_follower> ok
<set_follower> how do we format itthen?
<user_> lol i used that other Qpart prog on the live cd :)
<user_> just creat partition then format it
<set_follower> under new?
<user_> yep i think i just right clicked
<set_follower> ok whatst this "mount point"
<user_> deleted any partitions already there
<user_> then create a new 1 and formatted it
<foot> Bearcat: ok I am back
<user_> anyone want to help set_follower creat and format a kubuntu compatable partition ?
<set_follower> there seemed to be a better way to do this when i was running off the cd instead of the install
<user_> mount point is /mnt drive to mount is /dev/hdb1
<user_> yeah it was that Qparted prog
<user_> maybe reboot off cd
<set_follower> yeah...
<user_> then boot back into installed version after a format and mount the drive :)
<user_> rebbot to live and you can still get on IRC
<user_> i need new fingers they keep bashing the wrong keys lol :)
<set_follower> i think i might have it fixed. gonna reboot.
<user_> k
<foot> Bearcat:thanks to the short time I had my external music drive hooked to a winblows viruse ridden carcus, I now have the album, James Bond-Percussionists of Guinee
<Bearcat> i've never hear them. Are they good?
<Bearcat> foot: i just discovered an artist you should hear, if you haven't.  Youssou N'Dour?
<foot> Bearcat: looking for him or her now
<foot> Bearcat: their percussionists. not bad, but wear a helmit
<Bearcat> foot: lol
<foot> Bearcat: any luck?
<Bearcat> no
<Bearcat> foot: try cat /var/log/kern |grep ivtv
<foot> Bearcat: well what did LeeJunFan have to say?
<user_> i like the way the download manager resumes from a stall
<foot> LeeJunFan: no such but hang on a sec let me try something
<user_> has anyone managed to get VMWARE workstation installed ? was it easy ?
<Bearcat> foot: sorry it was kern.log not kern
<foot> Bearcat: ahh
<dungkal> user_: i haven't tried installing VMWARE since the last two years. it was very easy and i assume it is much easier nowadays.
<user_> cool :)
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20725
<dungkal> user_: I understand VMWare workstation demo version now lasts less than 15 days (?) so instead of installing it over and over again, you're forced to buy a licensed one if you really need to use it.
<user_> i could just use the free player
<Bearcat> foot: you say you fixed it this morning?
<foot> Bearcat: no yesterday I fixed the previous problem
<Bearcat> foot: but look at the end of what you posted
<user_> dungkal i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMWarePlayerAndWindowsHOWTO
<dungkal> user_: you better. :-)
<user_> it says use sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<user_> but this doesnt work ?
<dungkal> no idea about it, let me see.
<WarOfAttrition> you probably need the repos enabled
<user_> ok it is from the ubuntu wiki rather than kubuntu
<user_> there is no mention of a repository
<WarOfAttrition> try searching synaptic for vm
<foot> Bearcat: there is no hotplug dir
<dungkal> user_: it still should work. i'm trying to download and installing now. i'll keep you posted. or better yet, try it now. :-)
<Bearcat> foot: /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<dungkal> user_: so long as you've got 'multiverse' in your /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll be fine.
<evi11> help
<user_> oh ok
<evi11> my kubuntu boot manager is not working
<evi11> i get a error17 when i try to boot
<evi11> how do i fix this with a live cd
<foot> Bearcat: ok there are a few files here
<Bearcat> foot: what are they?
<tdmg> Hey guys, I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and I have a host of problems, so any help is welcomed.  First problem is my internet access, my wireless card isn't recognized or something, because I can't get online, so that's the first major problem.  Second problem is that I can't get my setting correct for my second monitor, it either uses only the laptop screen or the external (with poor resolution).  Third problem is th
<user_> how do i add multiverse ?
<foot> Bearcat: what is that  ls /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware    ?
<Bearcat> foot: yeah
<Bearcat> foot: have you rebooted recently?
<evi11> yea i really ned help with grub
<foot> Bearcat: yes
<Bearcat> foot: alright
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20726
<dungkal> user_, sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list. then add 'multiverse' to any line starting with deb.
<dungkal> user_, run the command on Konsole.
<Bearcat> foot: brb
<foot> Bearcat: k
<user_> like this
<user_> multiverse deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<dungkal> user_, add the word at the end of line.
<user_> do i have to do it for all lines
<dungkal> yes.
<user_> but not deb-src ?
<user_> so its restricted <space> multiverse ?
* tk is back, lunch time, gone 2h39m43s
<user_> do i want universe in there aswell ?
<evi11> so is there any way to repair my masterboot record with a live cd?
<scotty> What is the Kubuntu equivelant of Adobe Reader?
<tdmg> did anyone actually read my post, or should I break up my questions into smaller chunks? :-/
<CheeseBurgerMan> scotty: kpdf?
<scotty> CheeseBurgerMan, does that come standard with Kubuntu?
<Bearcat> hey foot can you do the following for me? "rmmod ivtv; modprobe ivtv" and then give me the output of "tail -50 /var/log/kern.log"  thanx
<tk> tdmg: I would say break it down, your sentence got cut off after "third"
<tk> scotty: yes
<tk> its under your tools menu I believe
<scotty> thank you, tk
<dungkal> user_, yes, even deb-src. and please add universe as well.
<user_> ok
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20727
<tdmg> thanks tk, really, what I need first is to get my wireless working, and then get my monitors set up
<tdmg> can anyone help me get my wireless up? :D
<tk> mine didnt work either... i use my nic
<foot> anyone know why the screen savers that kubuntu comes with are mosly only half screen or less?
<user_> did it work for you ? dungkal ?
<tk> as for monitors... if you are in an nvidia, you need to make sure your drive is nvidia, not nv
<user_> i cant try yet as im running AMD64 ver 7 mins left till i have i386 ver
<pierreth> hello
<scotty> tk, this is incredibly newbie, but I'm brand new to Kubuntu. Where is the tools menu? All I see is utilities, and it's not under that
<scotty> (I'm running 6.06 LTS, btw)
<CheeseBurgerMan> scotty: It's under Graphics for me.
<scotty> okay, I'll look
<tdmg> tk, I need my wireless to work, got any ideas?
<dungkal> having a problem with compatibility with kernel. but i'm troubleshooting it. seems i'm on the right track.
<tk> tdmg: nada, like I said, I gave up on mine :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell tdmg about ndiswrapper
<scotty> found it
<scotty> thanks a bunch CheeseBurgerMan
<pierreth> how can i uninstall kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> pierreth: Formatting the partition should uninstall it nicely.
<user_> did vmware work dungkal ?
<tdmg> tk, you are basically telling me I can't use Kubuntu then, because I can't use a wire :-/
<tk> tdmg: no, I am telling you I cant use my wireless, not that you cant or that it wont work, my needs are met, I didnt serch farther
<dungkal> as i said, am troubleshooting the install problem. it has to do with kernel compatibility.
<user_> lol
<dungkal> user_, currently downloading the appropriate linux headers needed by the player for the correct install.
<user_> 4 mins left and we can  try and solve it
<dungkal> great. :-)
<Bearcat> Most syslogd programs give you time in UTC, right? Where is UTC based out of?
<foot> Bearcat: we have a thunderstorm comming in outside, so I think it mighntt be prudent to turn this sucker off
<Bearcat> foot: good idea.
<Bearcat> foot: fear not. We'll get it. If not you can always install Win XP
<foot> Bearcat: NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bearcat> foot: another idea is to get a BVT based card. I can talk to you about that when you are on-line next.
<Bearcat> foot: they are cheep
<Bearcat> foot: till later my friend
<foot> ok why dont I do that first? before going to windows?
<user_> dungkal join kubuntu_vmware
<foot> later...
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<actinic> Kubuntu folding team started: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<actinic> let's kick some ass
<geneo93> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tdmg> tk, I got my wireless to work, but what did you say about how to set up my dual monitors?
<scotty> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tdmg> can someone here help me out with setting up Kubuntu
<tdmg> I'm pretty much a beginner, and I can't get my drivers set or Adept to work :-/
<ironfroggy> what does what that you dont think it should do?
<tdmg> I can't get my graphics card drivers up, I can't set up my dual monitors, I can't get adept to update for me......lots of stuff
<Kiongku> O_o
<ironfroggy> what card?
<ironfroggy> and if you cant get it setup how is X working?
<tdmg> nVidia GeForce Go 7600
<tdmg> I'm looking at the list of nVidias, and I can't find it :-/
<actinic> tdmg, use EasyUbuntu to get you set up: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<user_> im trying to burn the i386 dvd iso and k3b keeps complaining about wrong media type ?
<tdmg> thanks actinic :D
<actinic> tdmg, no problem and please consider joining the kubuntu folding team: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<tdmg> actinic, I'll bookmark it for later, I want to be configured first :D
<Kiongku> lol interesting folding team
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hi
<tdmg> wait, I just used EasyUbuntu, but nothing seems to have changed....did I not do it right? :-/
<user_> i cant get k3b to work to burn i386 iso
<KF6AAQ> tdmg, i'm a nub here...but I tried easyubunto on my 64 bit computer and no luck. I tried it on my laptop i386 and it worked great!
<tdmg> I have an i386.......
<KF6AAQ> ok, did you follow the instructions on that website...the wget or whatever it said?
<tk> actinic: if you didnt hear the other day, I have that running on my lappy, still havent finished first packet though)
<nalioth> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<KF6AAQ> I would try the commands again for easyubuntu. I think it first downloads the install files, once you run it, it should download the rest.
<tdmg> I tried it again
<tdmg> I'm really just lost
<Dr_Willis> easyubuntu web site has been hacing some issues last week.. perhaps its affecting other parts as well.
<Dr_Willis> It pays to learn how to do it all manually. :P
<tdmg> I was using Breezy all nice and happy just 5 months ago, but I'm lost all over again :-/
<tdmg> and I didn't have EasyUbuntu back then
<Dr_Willis> Linux FUNdamentals are still the same.
<tdmg> can someone just guide me through the steps I need to setup my computer
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  i just got here... set up what excatly?
<kyeyekkarn> What's the best way to network an XP and ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> kyeyekkarn,  by 'network' you mean access shared directories?
<Dr_Willis> just plug them both into a network and they are 'networked' :P
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, thanks, I just installed Kubuntu, so nothing is setup
<tdmg> I need all my drivers
<kyeyekkarn> Dr_Willis, ok sorry I should have been more specific. I want to enable filesharing between two networked computers (one Xp and the other Ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  ok thats a little more info.. drivers for what? :P
<tdmg> I can't get adept to update me
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  thats odd.. are you using the box now to irc?
<tdmg> graphics drivers firstly
<Dr_Willis> kyeyekkarn,  that would be 'samba'
<Dr_Willis> kyeyekkarn,  that you need to install first. :P
<Dr_Willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<tdmg> well, my Lbox is online all right, but adept isn't connecting
<tdmg> I'm on my desktop for IRC
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  could be the servers are having issues again.
<kyeyekkarn> Dr_Willis, Ok that's what I thought. Is there a guide somewhere on how to use it and how to configure things from both the LIinux and windows side? heh
<tobias__> how do i turn off sound in kubuntu?
<kyeyekkarn> I just installed it and the daemon is running... but that's all I've done
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, so what about my nVidia drivers?
<tobias__> my speakers are really tormenting my buddy trying to sleep
<tobias__> please help
<erich_> Hello
<tobias__> what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> kyeyekkarn,  the definitve guide is the online 'using samba book'
<tobias__> save me:(
<tobias__> before he wakes up
<erich_> I'm really new to linux, and i'm wondering: How do i install repositories?
<tobias__> anyone know how to turn off the sound in kubuntu?
* cl187 stabs kubuntu!! WHY DO YOU SEE MY WIRELESS CARD BUT WONT ACTIVATE IT!! ***end rant***
<Dr_Willis> kyeyekkarn,  in short you install samba packages, do a 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME' and perhaps edit the samba.conf to enable writeable home shares.
<dungkal> tobias_, don't you see a speaker icon on the toolbar below?
<CPUFreak91> Is there any way to keep Kubuntu 6.06 from running slowly on a lappy with 256MB of ram?
<kyeyekkarn> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<tobias__> no?
<dungkal> click on it and check mute.
<cl187> CPUFreak91: memory upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tdmg> thanks :D
<cl187> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CPUFreak91> cl187: hmm since that's not an option, maybe Xubuntu
<tobias__> thanks
<Dr_Willis> CPUFreak91,  use a real light window manager.. not a full desktop..  somthing like fluxbox, icewm, windowmaker
<dungkal> then, K-Menu->Multimedia->Kmix. then turn off Master and/or PCM.
<ironfroggy> flash movies only have sound when shown in konquerer, not firefox. how can i fix that issue?
<CPUFreak91> Dr_Willis: ok
<cl187> ok loading back up ubuntu
<cl187> wish me luck on getting wireless
* cl187 waits for the good luck
* cl187 keeps waiting....
* cl187 gives up and just leaves
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, that nVidia driver guide is confusing me, because it's made for Ubuntu, so I keep getting lost in the repository menu :-/
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  yep. i told the guid makers that thaty should just use the shell..
<cl187> and back on new pc
<Dr_Willis> in short. enable all the repos. then search/install the packages..
<Dr_Willis> or install synaptic - then use it - and follow the guide. :P
<tdmg> you lost me
<tdmg> I don't know how to enable them all or any of that
<tdmg> I'm a newbie :P
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cl187> hmmm
<cl187> whats STOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory
<tdmg> I don't want more software.........
<cl187> when trying to turn on wireless
<erich_> What's the diff between synaptic and adept?
<Dr_Willis> erich_,  synaptic is the one used in 99% of the guides/docs for one :P
<Dr_Willis> and its also the apt-get gui standard in many other disrtos for anotehr
<tdmg> Is there a selfless human being out there that will hold my hand? *cries*
<erich_> So it's better to have then adept?
<Dr_Willis> its like the FIRST thng i normally install on a new kubuntu isntall . :P
<mayday_jay> Anyone know if there is a fix or workaround for the  "[i915]  GL screensavers only drawn on top 1/3 of screen" bug ?
<Dr_Willis> and i think it should be included  in the kubuntu installs.  Just because  it makes keeping the docs/guides easier
<erich_> I'll go install in then :)
<Dr_Willis> I rarely ever use adept
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: that wont happen - adding synaptic to kubuntu installs.
<erich_> Why not?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbsee,  still wont change my oponion. :P
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: true that
<Dr_Willis> but i also want a ubuntu dvd that has Kde+gnome+xfce
<Hobbsee> mayday_jay: yeah, install...um...
<Hobbsee> mayday_jay: kscreensavers-xsavers
<Dr_Willis> and DONT have those windows versions of stuff. :P
<Hobbsee> that problem goes away with edgy, iirc.
<Hobbsee> s/edgy/kde 3.5.4/
<Dr_Willis> of course i also think that Openoffice dont need to be in the -Desktop metapackage either.
<cl187> wtf is this error lol
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: koffice isnt really stable enough to use it instead :(
<Dr_Willis> I use abiword
<mayday_jay> thx...
<Hobbsee> cl187: which error?
* Hobbsee waits for kopete to build in the background
<Dr_Willis> but it seems for a while OOo was getting constantly updated.. and i never used it.. but i dident want to break the -desktop packages. :)
<cl187> Hobbsee i'm trying to set up my wireless... googling the error atm, but it is "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory" when trying sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<cl187> lol
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: true.  there was an upstream release, then it failed to build a few times, or something.  that's what happened in edgy at least
<cl187> i think i found the answer, just need to find the fireware
<Hobbsee> cl187: ahhh...that...eek.  dont remember the solutoin to that
<erich_> How can i set program defaults, like make xmms default to play music?
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> I'm lost with this nVidia guide
<cl187> yeah both my bcm43xx drivers are missing firmware so it seems
<cl187> just need to know where to get it and where to put it
<cl187> can you help me there?
<tdmg> can some just help me get these drivers up? *sigh*
<farous> cl187: do you know fwcutter
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> in that lot somewhere?
<cl187> damn, was hopping to not have to read threw it all lol
<cl187> thanks tho
<Hobbsee> cl187: not all of them.  just the relevant one
<farous> cl187: you need fwcutter and a bcmwl5.sys drive to extract the firmware
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  in short you install  the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel. and the nvidia-glx package
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  then you run   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, I need the long.......
<tdmg> sorry......
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  install synaptic, enable the repos they say  bu checking on the right box's - search for nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-386   install them.
<Dr_Willis> then run that last command from the terminal
<tdmg> I really need to "know" how to do this, not get around it
<cl187> does tiny-nvidia-installer come with ubuntu?
<KF6AAQ> Dr_Willis, Any idea on how i can get my Linksys WUSB 11B wifi card to work? It's not detecting it.
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  sudo apt-get install synaptic, then  kdesu synaptic
<tdmg> I'm probably being an idiot, but I would rather use Adept
<carlos> whats the special thing about the "tiny" in those nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  you are on your own then.
<Dr_Willis> synaptic is THE standard gui tool for apt-get stuff.  in most every disrto that uses apt-get
<Dr_Willis> i dont even knwo if adept has the checkbox/items to enable the right repos.
<erich_> I suggest you get synaptic with 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: there's also aptitude
<unix_infidel> :P
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  or there could be some nice guide that just tells how to do it all from the shell.. (best answer!)
<tdmg> there isn't anyone here that knows how to use Kubuntu to install some of the most basic drivers on the market?  (not an insult to you Dr_Willis, you do it your way, which works for you)
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: heck, dont get snooty with me.
<unix_infidel> :P
<Dr_Willis> heh :P
<unix_infidel> i use apt and dpkg :P
* Dr_Willis gets out the 500lb linux manual!
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  fire up adept.. go to the manage repositories menu item and enable them all.
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  then follow the guide
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> unless ya want to know how us Old-timers enable the repos. :)
<Dr_Willis> Linux Fact #10381  theres always a dozen ways to do anything.
<kaboodle> heh: man pages: understandable once you don't need them any more
<erich_> What's linux fact #10180?
<Dr_Willis> kaboodle,  i got an old Redhat Book thats most of theman pages printed.
<Dr_Willis> erich_,  thats "when you mention 12 ways to do somthing.. someone comes up with a 13th'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kaboodle> haha
<erich_> Ahh
<Dr_Willis> Linux mentality is "supply the tools for the user to do the job they want to do"   - not "hold the users hand and guuide them through what the PROGRAMER thinks the user will want to do"
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, I'd be interested in how you old-timers do it, even if I don't do it, I want to be educated :P
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  trivial.. edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the '#'  character that  commebnts out the extra repositories.
<kaboodle> pfft once i have enough knowlege of the system and bash scripting i'm ditching the premade distros in favor of linux from scratch
<Dr_Willis> takes me all of.. say 20 sec.
<Dr_Willis> :P tops
<Dr_Willis> learning to use the apt-get system from the shell - is a VERY valueable skill.
<tdmg> okay, I'm in Adept's repo manager.  How do I enable them all?
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  click on them perhaps. :P they are allready enabled here.. so i cant really tell. Lol.
<Dr_Willis> Or perhaps experiment like i just did.. and right click.. and notice the menu has 'enable' :)
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> they are all enabled.......
<Dr_Willis> use the update/upgrade buttons now to  update the package list.. and upgrade your system to current
<farous> Dr_Willis: that is a great advice playing with the gui is the best way to learn :)
<tdmg> okay
<erich_> I intalled frozen-bubble but it's not in the game list, how can i start it?
<tdmg> but nVidia drivers are "sudo ____"?
<Dr_Willis> farous,  i learned it from my C64 Pirate Days. :P
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  rember the 12 ways to do somthing. :P
<nnn0> :)
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  you are doing it the GUI way. :)
<farous> Dr_Willis: i learned it from a previous mentor who said gui is made so you can learn it in max a day :)
<Dr_Willis> ---> search for nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-386   install them.
<farous> no manuals of course for we could not afford it :)
<tdmg> :P
<Dr_Willis> of course ya wnat to search/install them After ya do the updates.. would be my guess
<erich_> Nevermind, i used 'Run command'
<tdmg> I'm taking a Unix course next semester, so I will hopefully get more exposure to command lines
<tdmg> I stopped using DOS when I was 10 years old, so the command line is unfamiliar all over again
* Dr_Willis thinks adept is trying to do TOO much in its complex interface. :P
<farous> tdmg: :)
<farous> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<farous> this might refresh your mem ^ ^
<tdmg> :)
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip # 102 'read EVERYTHING you can get your hands on.. just so later when you need to learn somtning.. you can rember reading about it and  then go back and reread it in detail'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<erich_> Haha
<tdmg> heh
<farous> :)
<Dr_Willis> I must have 100+lbs of Linux/Unix/related books
<tdmg> I have...ummm......none :D
<tdmg> I use the Linux Doc Project :P
<Dr_Willis> Linux Tip # 10 - keep the Computer books in the "mens reading room" (aka the bathroom in the basement) so you can reread them at your leisure.
<Dr_Willis> Linux Tip # 11 thourghly explore the   TLDP.org  ( the linux doc site) ! :P and if a uber-geek download the html versions to your PSP.
<pdxsam> for use in the "Men's Reading Room"?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tdmg> an uber-geek wouldn't have the left over cash for a PSP :P
<erich_> Is there a linux tip #5234?
<Dr_Willis> Its bout  time i went to the Reading room... :)
<charlie5> um, how would i re-direct a programs 'output to stderr' to a file, from the command line ?
<cl187> ok
<Dr_Willis> Uber-geeks use Linux - and thus dont waste $$$ on   silly overpowered pc's - they use  cost-effective solutions.
<cl187> this sucks
<cl187> i found where to put it, but kind find the download lol
<Dr_Willis> charlie5,  i always forget that.. its a funky >&1 >&2 kind of thing.
<Dr_Willis> charlie5,  but I KNOW ir ead about it on the 'advance bash scripting guide' -- so according to Linux tip # 102  ---- :P
<cl187> i just need the dang bcm43xx firmware, and not seeing how to optain it.. maybe i drank too much...
<stray77> if you need firmware, get it from the manufacturers website
<cl187> oh
<cl187> lol
<ubuntu_> i386 installer could not access security-updates. is this normal ?
<cl187> now i feel kinda stupid
<Dr_Willis> cl187,  hmm.. i think i found a package once  - perhaps not a legal site. that had them aswell.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_,  the server may be down/slow
<ubuntu_> didnt happen with amd64 ver
<erich_> How do i make it so i have to double click to open things? I'm use to double clicking and hence, i keep opening everything twice :P
<ubuntu_> ok
<Dr_Willis> erich_,  heh - thats hidden somewhere in the kde preferances..  or i think that kde-first start wizard can set it also.
<charlie5> Dr_Willis: yeah, i can manage re-directing std output, but dunno about the others ... guess its time to google ... thanks
<cl187> ok think i gots it heh
<cl187> wish me luck
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall/find the name of that kde-first run setup wizard..
<erich_> Look through your books :P
<belatucadros> does anyone in here know how the quality compare with a Geforce FX 5300 to a Geforce 6100?
<belatucadros> 5200*
<Dr_Willis> 6100 - is that their embeded/integerated video?
<belatucadros> well yea but I was wondering about teh quality and usability in comparison cause I just bought a new board and processor and the board has the geforce 6100
<pdxsam> erich  if you go into system settings and choose mouse  you'll see on the first dialog the open to single or double click
<pdxsam> just change it there and click apply
<Dr_Willis> belatucadros,  been looking at those mb's myself. for my next low-end system. :P
<ironfroggy> are there any simple utilities to keep two directories contents automatically synced?
<belatucadros> well I know its not gonna be high end but its a temp till I get my X800 or X1900 which ever I choose
<erich_> Ahh! Thanks pdxsam!
<Dr_Willis> pdxsam,  darn! and im still looking for that first time wizard. lol. it had a setting to set up  like xp, macos, or kde. :P
<pdxsam> I know the wizard you're referring to   I just don't remember what the script is called
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  there may be a "FUSE" addon that can do it. of proberly a dozen other ways to doit.
<pdxsam> erich  no problem.. you're welcome
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, I downloaded the drivers, but I don't know how to set them up or anything
<Dr_Willis> pdxsam,  heh - somne day the gnome and kde guys need to get their names organized.
<Kiongku> my mx510 extra buttons not working. Any suggestion?
<ironfroggy> Dr_Willis: why would that need fuse? they are just two normal directories.
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  if you did all the commands (and that last sudo whatever) one - it shoudl be set uo.
<tdmg> I can't even access my display settings anymore :(
<ironfroggy> i just want to copy newer files from each to the other.
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  to do the syncing. in a reliable manor.
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  just use cp then?
<Dr_Willis> or rsync
<tdmg> I did "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" but it gave me any error saying that no such command existed :(
<ironfroggy> isnt rsync for remote syncing?
<Kiongku> my fx5200 rocks XD no config needed
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  odd.   try   sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config  enable
<tdmg> ummmmmmm.......
<tdmg> Adept won't load either
<tdmg> *cries*
<Kiongku> tdmg.. what did u do??
<belatucadros> FX 5200 frankly is crap
* Dr_Willis wonders what adept has to do with a sudo command.
<belatucadros> I have one and I hate it :S
<Kiongku> belatucadros: i dunt play FPS games.. and it does not complain on linux.. its a good crap
<tdmg> I'll try rebooting, I didn't reboot after updating everything, that might be it.......
<tdmg> wish me luck.......
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  if the kernel got updated - that may be the case
<Kiongku> wishing
* Kiongku does a small dance for wish
<belatucadros> well for me I do gaming and other stuff so I need more highend video which is why I would like to get an X1900 XTX
* tk is away, back to work [l/ off] [p/off] 
<Dr_Willis> ati - heh heh... :P
<tdmg> don't you need like 3 days and be a 16th level priest to do wish? :P
<Kiongku> belatucadros: let me tell u my gaming list for the 1 year coming. Warcraft 3, Guild Wars, Myth Online.. and these work without a hitch
<Hobbsee> [14:00]  * Dr_Willis wonders what adept has to do with a sudo command. <-- because you need to be root to install anything?
<Kiongku> Anway its straying from my prob.. anyone knows hwo to config the logitech mx510 mouse ps/2 port
<Dr_Willis> Hobbsee,  perhaps he was trying to type a command into adept?
<Dr_Willis> mx510 has a ps2 version?
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: possible, i dont know.  what do i need to fix in the latest kopete?
<belatucadros> Kiongku mine is Unreal Tournament 2004, Counter strike 1.6/source, BattleField 2, and Fear
<Kiongku> belatucadros: Counter Strike Source.. Tried it.. sucks with fx5200 agreed
<Dr_Willis> kopete -  is one of the  'not best' names for somthing ive herd in a long time.. :P too much sounding like that Tummyache medicine. :)
<belatucadros> yeps lol frame skippy lol
<Kiongku> DrWillis: no i'm simply using the ps/2 for my mouse.. no free usb socket
<belatucadros> I just bought a Dual Core 3800+ AM2
<Kiongku> DrWillis: i swapped to linux 2 days ago. I'm used to its functions on win
<pdxsam> Kiongku   welcome to the bright side!
<belatucadros> yes welcome indeed Windows sucks lol
<Kiongku> pdxsam: yah.. after fiddling with eagle drievrs for usb modem and compiling my custom kernel.. u can say that
<Kiongku> belatucadros: win sucks.. but is essential for gamers liek u :p
<pdxsam> no one ever said Linux wouldn't be a learning experience.
<tdmg> the reboot worked
<belatucadros> Kiongku one word Cedega
<Kiongku> good job tdmg
<tdmg> but I still can't find the right drivers under the settings menu :(
<Kiongku> belatucadros: i know. But its total assurance that everything will be alright
<Kiongku> Kiongku: on win
<Kiongku> XD
<stray77> kiongku, i think you edit the xorg.conf file section "InputDevice"
<belatucadros> linux still has the greater stability I just need to work out a few bugs with cedega at the moment to get my bf2 fully operational then i'll be good
<Kiongku> Stray77: i know about the xorg.conf but what should i write in it
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  settings menu? what settings menu?
<tdmg> display settings
<tdmg> under hardware
<Kiongku> belatucadros: my only complain on linux is the kde desktop.. when i open apps.. sometimes they just crash wihtout a word
<soulrider> tk you here?
<charlie5> Dr_Willis: ./prog_which_outputs_to_stderr 2> my_stderr_ouput.txt ... :)
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  if ya ran that command. it shoudl of allready set them. Its possible you dident install both packages.
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> thanks
<belatucadros> yea mine did to kiongku it was one of my ram chips
* Dr_Willis checks !nvidia again
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_> any know how i can get a resolution of 1366x768
<Kiongku> belatucadros: lol? so now its good?
<belatucadros> yeps
<tdmg> that command still doesn't work Dr_Willis :-/
<Dr_Willis> user_,  i went to that x modeline generator web site. and had it generate the corect modeline for me for my widescreen laptop
<belatucadros> I had 2 diff speeds a PC 2700 and a PC 3200 and they conflicted
<Kiongku> user_: wow why that resolution?? standard ones does not suit ur taste?
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  im guess ing you dident isntall the pacakges right then. or missed one.
<tdmg> okay
<cl187> omg omg
<cl187> i iz smart
<Kiongku> belatucadros: damn.. i just bought new ram for that linux.. i hope not going to need to change no $$$$
<cl187> lol
<cl187> eth1 is actualy loading
<belatucadros> kiongku I know what you mean I got my new board and am like wtf I need to buy all new ram which sets me back a bit
<user_> lol im running a LCD HDTV with DVI :)
<user_> 32inch
<Kiongku> belatucadros: hehe..
<Kiongku> user_: OMG 32inch
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  from the shell... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Kiongku> user_: u have big eyes :D
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  also from the shell . do a 'uname -a ' and paste the kernel version here. :P
<tdmg> yeah
<tdmg> it's not working
<tdmg> there is a problem it says
<belatucadros> damn a 32 lol Im running an LG 19" LCD with 1400:1 cotrast ratio
<tdmg> I'll get the error message itself
<user_> lol :)
<Kiongku> belatucadros: haha me its 17 inch XD
<belatucadros> lol I love my LCD its great
<user_> i got it from lowestontheweb now 549quid
<tdmg> Dr_Willis "There was an error commiting changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Kiongku> ok.. anyone idea how to set the 10 buttons in xorg.conf for my mx510?
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  could be the servers are slow/down
<Darkkish> brb
<Darkkish> restarting x
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  try a
<Hobbsee> tdmg: hit show details, if you can?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> and see if it updates the packages.. then a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<belatucadros> I have no idea how to set a single button let alone 10 lol
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  ive seen some docs on the gentoo site that detail that mouse I belive
<Kiongku> belatucadros: lol. i just bored having to scroll up for back button.. i wanan click it on my mouse
<cl187> ok
<cl187> now dumb question
<belatucadros> yea I need a new mouse to
<user_> Dr i only know my refresh rate for the first section lol
<cl187> is there a thing like windows to view avalible networks?
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: dunt understand a single ****
<tdmg> Dr_Willis, only errors and failures with the apt-get update
<Kiongku> bcoz it says usb
<belatucadros> Ive had the same mouse for like 3 1/2 years lol
<Kiongku> belatucadros: hahaha.. but still its working :p
<Dr_Willis> tdmg,  odd.   Im wondering if the servers are having some  issues this week
<tdmg> okay
<user_> Darkkish do you want to join #kubuntu_wine again :)
<tdmg> well
<tdmg> I have to get some shut-eye
<Darkkish> sure
<tdmg> thanks for all you help! :D
<tdmg> I'll be back tomorrow for more ;)
<tdmg> I'll probably get very bored at work and ask for some guidance :D
<belatucadros> well I gtg have to be up to get a ram chip tomorrow lol
<stray77> kiongku, check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150116
<Kiongku> stray77: k
<user_> Dr whats my Dot Clock Freq ?
<Dr_Willis> user_,  for a lcd - i just let it use the defaults. and i just entered 60hz (mhz?) and the res. and that was about it.
<obf213> !AAC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AAC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> !mp3 > obf213
<thunder> hi everyone
<thunder> how i install the delphi in ubuntu?
<thunder> im searching but not found
<Dr_Willis> heh - that still exists?
<Dr_Willis> isent it a comercial product?
<thunder> im student
<thunder> and i need development in here
<thunder> do u know what i do?
<user_> what can happen if i use the wrong modline ? warning Horizontal sync frequency above maximum of 60kHz! ??
<actinic> tk, those folding units can be whoppers
<thunder> hi everyone
<thunder> i need install the delphi in my ctp
<Dr_Willis> Kylix is the name of the Linux Delphi :P
<thunder> tks
<Dr_Willis> user_,  ive never managed to blow anything up yet.
<Dr_Willis> user_,  i normally just enter the res. and leave the rest at the defaults for my lcd.
<thunder> but i try install the delphi... what i do?
<stray77> borland delphi is a windows app, so you might try wine
<Dr_Willis> I dont think there is a 'delphi' for linux.. the native linux port of delphi is called Kylix
<thunder> tks
<shocktrooper1> reformat second hd to use for more storage tutorial needed
<Dr_Willis> shocktrooper1,  fdisk it. to make the partitions.. format it with mkfs.ext3 (or whatever) then edit fstab and mount it.
<shocktrooper1> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> and it formats MUCh faster under linux then under windows. :P
<Dr_Willis> just rember.. fdisk then format. (ya dont want to know a story about the guy that got THAT backwards)
<user_> where is XF86Config ?
<user_> lol
<Dr_Willis> user_,  its xorg.conf under the xorg system :P
<Dr_Willis> where ya been? in a cave? lol...
<pierreth> hello, how i get i set the login window?
<Dr_Willis> the xorg vs.  xfree86 stuff.. now  THAT was a interesting story.
<actinic> new kubuntu linux team has formed, details here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  set 'what' in what login window?
<actinic> now go kick some ass
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: i have the kde login window now...
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: but i want the login window of xfce because i am on xfce
<stray77> choose your session type
<stray77> then just log in
<pierreth> stray77: ok, how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  you are refering to kdm vs. gdm. because i THINK xfce uses gdm.
<stray77> so you have xubuntu-desktop installed?
<Dr_Willis> or are you erfering to the Desktop you are logging into?
<user_> where do i put the modline in the Screens section ?
<user_> do i put it under the resoulutions in the 24 depth subsection
<stray77> pierreth, click menu, click session type and choose xfce
<obf213> did some new huge update happen
<user_> my active depth is 24
<obf213> cuz i just apt-get update and upgrade it andts been taking fo eve
<obf213> andding langue packs and shit
<Darkkish> where is the wine config file?
<stray77> id use automatix to install wine
<Darkkish> ...
<Darkkish> where is the config file though
<Darkkish> i want to delete it
<Darkkish> after i uninstalled
<Darkkish> because i want to reinstall fresh
<pierreth> stray77: i don't have this command to set the session type?
* Dr_Willis just apt-get install wine
<Dr_Willis> user_,  i THINK it goes under the modes line.
<Dr_Willis> user_,  but im not sure if ya shoudl comment out the modes line or not.
<stray77> pierreth, what screen r u lookin at?
<Dr_Willis> wine creates several .dirs  (use ls -al) to see
<pierreth> stray77: i can look in the kicker
<pierreth> stray77: or the in the xfce panel
<Dr_Willis> .wine
<pdxsam> Darkish...  you'll be best served by deleting the entire wine folder in your home directory   rm -rf .wine  will do it
<pdxsam> if you want to save it to grab something out  of it  just move it   mv .wine   .wine-old
<stray77> pierreth, logout
<pierreth> stray77: ok, and then...
<stray77> pierreth, click menu, click session type and choose xfce
<Darkkish> pdxsam: thanks
<stray77> im assuming youre using a graphical login screen
<pierreth> stray77: ok you mean at the login window?
<stray77> yes
<pierreth> stray77: ok :-). i will try then
<Darkkish> damn
<Darkkish> i had WoW working GREAT earlier in wine
<pierreth> coming back...
<Darkkish> and i didn't config wine or anything
<Darkkish> and now it won't run it O.O
<Darkkish> at all
<Darkkish> right after the loading screen the window dissapears
<stray77> winecfg
<Admiral_Chicago> Darkkish, you have an X configuration erroe
<obf213> !itunes > timi
<obf213> !itunes > obf213
<Darkkish> Admiral_Chicago:  how do you know?
<Admiral_Chicago> Darkkish, because i know the symptoms
<Darkkish> how do i fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> log in as fail safe terminal and log in
<Darkkish> ...
<Admiral_Chicago> then type sudo startx
<Admiral_Chicago> and tell me the error
<Darkkish> >_>
<Darkkish> why is it like that all of a sudden?
<Darkkish> it was working fine earlier
<Admiral_Chicago> in the log in screen, there is a log in as...KDE, Gnome, fail safe
<soulrider> hi everyone
<cl187> so whats the other packmaniger thats in kubuntu besides adept
<Darkkish> alright
<Darkkish> brb
<Admiral_Chicago> cl187, synaptic, apt-get
<Darkkish> restarting x i suppose
<soulrider> how can i add java to my path? im trying to run frostwire adn it sais i need java, but i got JDK 1.5 installed
<cl187> and what do you recomend
<Kiongku_> yay my mx510 is fully operational.. or near
<stray77> good
<Kiongku_> thx stray77
<stray77> your welcome
<pdxsam> soulrider put a soft link to the java binary in the /usr/bin directory
<soulrider> ok, and where is it located?
<Dr_Willis> Yea..i am now on the Kubuntu Folding@home team. :P
<Kiongku_> stray77:  any idea of a good download manager in linux. like flashget for win
<soulrider> is it in /usr/local/ ?
<soulrider> kget
<soulrider> try kget
<soulrider> Opera has a built in downlaod manager, you might wanna try it
<Dr_Willis> whatever happened to Prozilla?
<Jucato> kget is good. if only it could be used with Firefox
<soulrider> locate jdk
<soulrider> oops wrong window
<Dr_Willis> http://prozilla.genesys.ro/
<Kiongku_> Jucato: why u say kget not good on firefox?
<Darkkish> Admiral_Chicago:
<pdxsam> soulrider  it depends on how you installed it   mine is in /etc/alternatives
<Dr_Willis> wonder if theres  a firefox downloader/extension for it.
<soulrider> let me check
<Jucato> Kiongku_: last time I checked, you can't use KGet directly with Firefox
<pdxsam> which links to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<Kiongku_> jucato: ah
<soulrider> its not there but theres a link to it, i can just copy it right?
<Kiongku_> what is the line to reinitialize k servers after i pressed alt+ctrl+f1
<Dr_Willis>  reinitialize k servers ?
<stray77> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<stray77> i thnk
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use alt-ctrl-F7 to get back to X :P
<pdxsam> soulrider try this command line sudo ln -s /usr/bin/java
<pdxsam> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/
<pdxsam> jre/bin/java
<Dr_Willis> or what stray77  said to restart the kdm/gdm services
<pdxsam> soulrider try this command line sudo ln -s /usr/bin/java  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jrs/bin/java
<Kiongku_> bcoz i just forgot to read the line and had to restart when i entred command line XD
<soulrider> no such file or directory
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: Prozilla is not in normal repositories
<pdxsam> make jrs  jre     I'm getting tired :)
<dungkal> gari, you seem lost. please join our channel.
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  yea. its been so long shice i even thought about it. :P
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: u are using it?
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  downloading the source now. :P
<soulrider> pdxsam: i already got a link in usr/bin to java
<Dr_Willis> http://prozilla.genesys.ro/?p=download
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: debian?
<pdxsam> if you have a link in /usr/bin   then you should be able to point frostwire to that link  and it should fly
<soulrider> i had one in bin, not lib
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  using Kubuntu at the moment. :P
<soulrider> lets see if it runs now.......
<soulrider> doesnt
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: i need to compile it?
<pdxsam> if you open a command prompt and type java -version   do you get a response?
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  the only deb i saw was rather old.
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i ahve JDK 1.5
<pdxsam> then java is working
<soulrider> i was compiling stuff earleir today :P
<pdxsam> I don't have frostwire installed
<pdxsam> but it should be able to pick it up if it's in /usr/bin
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: k lets compile it together :p
<soulrider> maybe not the rigth link tot he right java ?
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  :P
<pdxsam> no  that's the right java
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: i stll have the kubuntu window
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: which version did u dl
<Dr_Willis> heck ist still ./configur ing.
<pdxsam> I'm installing frostwire now  hang on
<Dr_Willis> the latest one i could find.  :)
<soulrider> k, thanks
<Dr_Willis> 2.0.5 beta
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: how can i have the xfce login window at boot time?
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: i cant find 2.0.5
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  xfce uses the GDM login manager. and sets up a xfce theme for it.
<soulrider> where can i read more aout what the /usr/ and the /bin/ folders have? and about where things are installed etc etc
<Dr_Willis> http://prozilla.genesys.ro/downloads/prozilla/tarballs/prozilla-2.0.4.tar.bz2
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: how can i start the GDM login manager?
<Dr_Willis> soulrider,  i think TLDP.org has a  thing on that.
<stray77> set xfce as your default session type
<soulrider> ill read
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,   theres some dpkg-reconfigure gdm   command or similer that sets what XDM to use by default KDM. or gdm.
<pdxsam> soulrider  I just installed frostwire using automatix  and it installed and started without issue
<Dr_Willis> I dont use EITHER kdm or GDM. :P
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis:For Prozilla.. latest tarball i can find is 2.0.4 o0
<Darkkish> Admiral_Chicago:  in PM
<pdxsam> I don't see anywher ein the settings to set the java version
<Dr_Willis> http://prozilla.genesys.ro/downloads/prozilla/tarballs/prozilla-2.0.4.tar.bz2          seems to be the beta. :P
<soulrider> i used the deb file from their site
<soulrider> maybe tis that
<Kiongku_> lol
<pdxsam> 4.10.9 is the version I am using
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: what is the cmd to unpack tar.bz2 i forgot
<soulrider> i got
<Dr_Willis> tar xjvf
<soulrider> dunno :P
<soulrider> should i remove it
<soulrider> and download automatix
<soulrider> and install ?
<pdxsam> I recommend automatix
<Darkkish> i'm getting this error dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<Dr_Willis> I DONT recommend automatix. :P use at your OWN rish.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<pdxsam> some recommend easyubuntu  but automatix has worked fine for me
<soulrider> :/
<Darkkish> when i do sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-org
<pdxsam> easyubuntu segfaults on me
<Kiongku_> whats automatix?
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,   note the 'use at your own risk' part. :P
<actinic> wow, this howto just gets better and better:  http://www.linuxloader.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28
<Darkkish> they just say that so you don't sue them
<Dr_Willis> to install java - all i did was use apt-get install for it.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<poningru> soulrider: I would use easyubuntu
<Dr_Willis> but i DO rember some issue where you had to have some package installed for the java install to print out its EULA so you can hit "OK"
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<soulrider> ok
<Dr_Willis> which was lame.
<Kiongku_> hmm
<soulrider> where can i get it ?
<actinic> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> lol
<actinic> :)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Jucato> ubotu says "at your own risk" because ubotu is an official Ubuntu IRC bot, and Automatix and EasyUbuntu are not official Ubuntu packages/projects
<Jucato> err....
<Dr_Willis> and theres been dozens of cases of those 2 programs trashing systems. :P
<soulrider> i think i wont install them then :/
<soulrider> Dr_Willis: i jave java
<soulrider> i was compiling my java apps earlier .P
<actinic> Dr_Willis, trashed out of how many attempts?  :)
<Dr_Willis> but using those to install java.. which  just recently got added to the normal repos. :P Yea for sun for changeing their licenseing.
<Dr_Willis> actinic,  all it takes is ONE.. if its your machine. :)
<user_> Sun FTW :)
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: flash player plugin for firefox.
<user_> im a java developer lol :)
<Kiongku_> Dr_Wllis: what do u recommend
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah, easyubuntu is an official ubuntu project
<user_> ForThaWin
<soulrider> well im newbie, but learning :P
<actinic> just like the lottery ... all it takes is one ticket :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it is?
<Darkkish> something is wrong with xorg
<Kiongku_> ah ****.. construction work on my roof.. freaking sound busting my ears
<Darkkish> can someone help me?
<Darkkish> brb\
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  stay away from YouTube.com :P
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> I prefer Google Video, coz I could download the video instead of having it play in the browser :-D
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis i'll become deaf in 1 min.. if that continues
<Kiongku_> XD
<soulrider> Dr_Willis:  i did apt-get install sun-java5-jre and it sais i got the latest :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's made by a couple of ubuntu members, and they're looking at getting it into the repos, i believe
<Dr_Willis> soulrider,  me to! :P
<actinic> soulrider, read this link and you'll be a near expert:  http://www.linuxloader.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<user_> i added modline and x server didnt start :( had to vim my xorg lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Automatix is also made by Ubuntu members. They're both "community" projects, not "official" Ubuntu projects. At least not yet
<actinic> automatix is in my repositories
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soulrider> it sint in mine
<actinic> i'm always getting updates
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  i havent looked at the code, but i knew it used to be fairly shocking, and wouldnt pass quality control
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: How to uninstall stuff made with make install
<user_> Darkkish join #kubuntu_wine sorry had to reboot
<Darkkish> i am
<Darkkish> grr
<Darkkish> brb
<Darkkish> i have to again
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  good luck there.. 'make uninstall' MAY uninstall them.. or it may not
<soulrider> user_: u mind if i ask you some java questions when i get stuck? :P
<user_> nope no probs
<soulrider> thanks
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: lol u are installing the same stuff as me
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  thats what that one program is often used for that converts src/compules it - into a .dev
<Dr_Willis> .deb i mean
<soulrider> i only took 1 semester of programming
<soulrider> but i managed to make a minesweeper: P
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  i dident  'sudo make install' i copied the proz binary to my users  bin dir. :)
<user_> cool
<actinic> woohoo, quad core cpu's
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  plus i dont want to uninstall it. :P
<actinic> wonder what kinda power supply those babies will need
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis:ehrm tell me ur steps.. did u do make?
<user_> soulrider join #_java_
<Dr_Willis> ./configure, make,  cp src/proz /home/willis/bin
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Darkkish> ...
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: Basically the diff btw our 2 install is only the name before bin?
<user_> Soulrider join #_java_
<Darkkish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20732 can someone diagnose?
<Darkkish> er...
<Darkkish> fix
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  Unless you also made your user after my name. :P
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: :p.. ok nw my prob.. cant find ncurses lib. What should i install
<Dr_Willis> i would guess ncurses-dev package
<Dr_Willis> !info ncurses-dev
<Kiongku_> k
<ubotu> Package ncurses-dev does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> !search ncurses
<Dr_Willis> hmm or similer name
<Hobbsee> !find ncurses
<ubotu> Found: evms-ncurses, lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg (and 12 others)
<Hobbsee> Kiongku_: libncurses5
<Dr_Willis>  libncurses5-dev :)
<Kiongku_> omg the sky is falling apart.. pieces of my roof is falling in my room
<Hobbsee> nah, not -dev
<stray77> how does everyone feel about the use of aptitude over apt-get?
<Hobbsee> -dev is usually for build-deps of programs, not deps
<Kiongku_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> he is compiling a program :)
<Kiongku_> aptitude? i thought was the same as apt-get
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: point.
<Darkkish> can someone please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20732
<Hobbsee> stray77: both have advantages and disadvantages
<Darkkish> i got that in failsafe
<Dr_Willis> Ya know - i find download managers/speed-upp-ers dont seem to work as good on Hight speed connections. :)
<Kiongku_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Hobbsee> Darkkish: you cant run X multiple times.
<Kiongku_> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Hobbsee> Darkkish: and why would you want to run X as root anyway?
<Darkkish> Hobbsee: i was in failsafe
<Darkkish> idk
<Hobbsee> ah
<Kiongku_> adepet manager is the apt-get?
<Kiongku_> *adept
<Darkkish> someone told me to do that and paste what i got
<Hobbsee> well, according to your version, you're already in X
<Darkkish> then he dissapeared
<Hobbsee> Darkkish: ah right.  wouldnt be much use
<Darkkish> well
<Darkkish> i was running wine
<Darkkish> and it was running great earlier
<Darkkish> WoW
<Darkkish> full speed
<Darkkish> but now
<Darkkish> it only goes past the loading screen
<Darkkish> then right when it would go into the 3D part
<Darkkish> the window closes
<Darkkish> every time
<Darkkish> so someone told me it was an X error
<Darkkish> and to do that
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: btw why did u put proz in src?
<Hobbsee> Darkkish: you'd have to use irssi or something for irc, then try that command.
<Darkkish> irssi?
<Darkkish> what?
<Dr_Willis> i put in my USERS bin dir.
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: i still have the same login window
<Dr_Willis> and it was in src whenit compuled
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: i used the gdm manager but it changed nothing
<Kiongku_> ah lol
<Darkkish> Hobbsee: what is irssi?
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  configure it to use the xubuntu theme.. or any other them ya like.
<Jucato> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 989 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<Hobbsee> Darkkish: a console based irc client (text only)
<DShepherd> Darkkish: sudo aptitude install  irssi. jump to your VT and type.. irssi. then /connect irc.freenode.net  and then /j #kubuntu .. irssi its an irc client
<Darkkish> aww
<Darkkish> i really don't want to do this
<Darkkish> are we positive its a problem with x?
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: so if i want to ever remove it..  i simply delete it from bin?
<Dr_Willis> yep
<stray77> sudo aptitude remove irssi
<Darkkish> can we just diagnose from the beginning
<Dr_Willis> thres a way to ./configure --someoptions=/home/willis (if ya wanted to be fancy) then the make install - would put it in your home dir
<Darkkish> i was running WoW on wine earlier
<Darkkish> it was working almost perfectly
<stray77> world of warcraft?
<Darkkish> yes
<stray77> neat
<Darkkish> then i changed some settings in Wine
<Darkkish> and it stopped working
<Darkkish> so i changed them back
<stray77> bummer
<Darkkish> and now its still not working
<Darkkish> it logsin
<Darkkish> logs in
<Darkkish> loads
<Darkkish> but right when it would get to the 3D part
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Darkkish> the window just dissapears
<stray77> did you try rebooting?
<Darkkish> no lol
<Darkkish> i should huh?
<Darkkish> not just restarting x
<Dr_Willis> windows answers - reboot/reformat/reinstall :P
<Darkkish> but actually rebooting
<Darkkish> this isn't windows
<Darkkish> this is wine
<Darkkish> plus i've had 10x less trouble with windows than kubnuntu lately
<Darkkish> just fyi
<Dr_Willis> its possible the wine server crashed and dident clean up after itself.
<stray77> did you use winecfg to make your changes?
<Darkkish> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Games are for the weak. :P
<Darkkish> yes at stray77
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: how to link the prozgui
<Darkkish> brb
<Darkkish> i'm going to restart my computer
<stray77> i know people who reboot to restart apache...
<stray77> heheh
<stray77> i used to be one of them
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> well this isn't apache...
<Darkkish> :p
<Darkkish> idk what this is
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  i dident mess with prozgui yet. :P
<Darkkish> one person says its x
<Darkkish> i say its wine
<Darkkish> brb
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: ehrm i get error on make file for the prozgui
<stray77> Server is already active for display 0
<stray77>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<stray77>         and start again.
<stray77> did u do that
<stray77> ?
<stray77> looks like hes goin for the reboot
<Dr_Willis> quick - lets all change nicks! :P
<Kiongku_> Dr_Willis: i get error on prozgui :S make in /src
<Not_Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install libfltk1.1-dev  libfltk1.1
<Not_Dr_Willis> for a start Kiongku_  :P
<Not_Dr_Willis> the docs say it uses that lib.
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: i already have it
<Not_Dr_Willis> ./libprozilla/src/prozilla.h:137: error: proxy_type has a previous declaration here
<Kiongku_> yes
<Not_Dr_Willis> looks like  a bug to me bat man!
<Not_Dr_Willis> :)
<Kiongku_> thats it
<Kiongku_> so.. how did u make it?
<Not_Dr_Willis> i dident. :P
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: download another prozgui?
<gibson_sg> how do i mount another hd?
<Not_Dr_Willis> there is a static built version i think
<gibson_sg> i edited fstab
<Not_Dr_Willis> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dir_that_you_made
<Not_Dr_Willis> if the fstab entry is correct ya can 'sudo mount -a' to auto mount them all
<gibson_sg> it gave me an error when i tried that
<Darkkish> to me my problem sounds like a graphics error
<Darkkish> like a bad setting
<stray77> gibson_sg, what filesystem you trying to mount?
<Not_Dr_Willis> if the fstab is incorrect.. well ya get errors. :)
<gibson_sg>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<gibson_sg>        missing codepage or other error
<gibson_sg> yea it could be incorrect
<gibson_sg> but it looks okay to me
<Not_Dr_Willis> and the fstab line is?
<gibson_sg> its a big hd
<Not_Dr_Willis> you did format the hard drive partition with mkfs?
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Darkkish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20733 i get this right before wine fails
<stray77> gibson_sg, what filesystem you trying to mount?
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: is ur home/willis/bin same as /usr/bin ?
<gibson_sg> i did not format it, it was from when i had windows will it not work?
<stray77> mount -t ntfs /....
<Not_Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  No...
<Not_Dr_Willis>  i put things in my USERS (as in the people who are USERS on the system) bin. :P
<stray77> i think
<Darkkish> can someone help me?
<Not_Dr_Willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<stray77> sounds like youre trying to mount an ntfs partition on hdb1
<Kiongku_> Dr_willis: /home/*name*/bin dunt exist
<unix_infidel> Not_Dr_Willis eh/
<Not_Dr_Willis> Thats the Definitive NTFS under Linux web site. :P
<gibson_sg> it said it wasnt an ntfs
<Not_Dr_Willis> Kiongku_,  logic 101 says... MAKE the directory then. :)
<Kiongku_> ah lol
<stray77> "i did not format it, it was from when i had windows will it not work"  implies ntfs
* Not_Dr_Willis installs Hot-Babe for a CPU load monitor.
<geneo93> try fdisk -l
<unix_infidel> hey guys i have two network interfaces one ipw and one intelgigabit, is it possible for me to connect both devices to two seperate routers on two seperate subnets without them interfering?
<Darkkish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20733 help me! i get this right before wine fails
<stray77> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb -l
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<Darkkish> >_> so no one can help me?
<Darkkish> stray77: do you know whats wrong? this is the error i get right before wine crashes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20733
<Not_Dr_Willis> well night all.
<stray77> darkish, i looked, i dont know.
<Darkkish> :(
<flake> howdy ho
<gibson_sg> HPFS/NTFS
<stray77> toldya
<Kiongku_> omg my informant is gone XD
<Kiongku_> btw what time is it at ur place ppl?
<Kiongku_> 9 36 am o0
<Darkkish> 10:35
<Darkkish> PM
<Kiongku_> lol darkish.. ur on other side of the planet from me XD
<Darkkish> yep
<Darkkish> where do you live>?
<maltaethiron> where are you at darkkish?
<Darkkish> seattle
<Darkkish> washington state
<maltaethiron> ok
<maltaethiron> im at detroit
<Darkkish> oh
<stray77> gibson_sg if i recall correctly, it would be: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs
<Darkkish> that will allow read/write?
<gibson_sg> should i edit fstab to NTFS for type
<stray77> yes
<stray77> gibson, is there anything on the drive now that you want?
<gibson_sg> yea about 6 thousand songs
<stray77> data?
<stray77> ok
<stray77> then dont format it
<gibson_sg> it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<Darkkish> ok
<Darkkish> guys
<Darkkish> wow doesn't run in directx
<Darkkish> but i only get the issue in opengl
<stray77> root@ubuntu:/mnt# mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<stray77> root@ubuntu:/mnt# cd /mnt/ntfs
<stray77> root@ubuntu:/mnt/ntfs# ls
<stray77> AUTOEXEC.BAT  Documents and Settings  ntldr          System Volume Information
<stray77> AVG7QT.DAT    IO.SYS                  pagefile.sys   WINDOWS
<stray77> boot.ini      MSDOS.SYS               Program Files
<stray77> CONFIG.SYS    NTDETECT.COM            RECYCLER
<stray77> note my ntfs drive is hda1, yours is hdb1
<Darkkish> k fixed
<Darkkish> :)
<Darkkish> i opened it in directx
<Darkkish> and then once again in opengl
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gibson_sg> yea my main hd is hda1
<gibson_sg> it says my new volume is hdb1
<stray77> gibson_sg, if you wanna pm me ill help you out
<gibson_sg> do i have to register?
<stray77> i dont think so, im not registered
<stray77> can you see my pm?
<Kiongku_> need a good download manager XD
<Kiongku_> prozilla too frustrating..
<Jucato> Kiongku_: what browser are you using?
<Kiongku_> firefoz
<Kiongku_> firefox
<Jucato> ooh...
<gibson_sg> no
<Darkkish> k anyone else get wow to run
<Jucato> too bad.. T_T
<Kiongku_> lol
<Kiongku_> i'll use kget nevertheless
<Kiongku_> i duntn want to mess up my system with prozilla
<Darkkish> wow
<Darkkish> i'm never going to remember that name lol
<Darkkish> anyways chan = registered
<Darkkish> you can come back :)
<_g4lv4tr0n> cool
<gibson_sg> stray77 do you see my pm?
<Kiongku_> jucato: simple.. i'll just open the download link with konqueror XD
<stray77> yep
<Jucato> Kiongku_: ehehe! that's one way of doing it :-D
<gibson_sg>  / msg nickserv register <your-password> to register i think
<Kiongku_> jucato: yeah.. no system mess up.. can easily remove kget when i want.. >make install seems troublesome to remove
<stray77> ok gimme a sec
<Jucato> why would you ever want to remove kget? bwahahahah!! (evil laugh)
<Kiongku_> hey ppl.. any idea how to look up at present connection usage
<Kiongku_> i have a prog in windows which show my modem activity.. anything similar in kubuntu?
<Darkkish> you mean like
<Darkkish> ethereal?
<Darkkish> packet sniffer?
<Kiongku_> hmm
<Jucato> Kiongku_: you can try KNemo or KNetload
<Kiongku_> already integrated?
<gibson_sg> what is a bad superblock?
<shocktrooper1> how can I erase a second hd on my system?
<shocktrooper1> to make it for storage
<gibson_sg> format it
<shocktrooper1> with fdisk?
<stray77> fdisk partitions
<stray77> mkfs formats
<shocktrooper1> what about reiser?  I heard good things about it
<Kiongku_> jucato: which one better knemo or knetload
<kieran> How do i disable the tooltip crap in KDE?
<Jucato> Kiongku_: depends. if you want more info, I think KNetload is better
<Jucato> kieran: the big boxes?
<kieran> yes.
* kieran hasn't used KDE much in ages
<kieran> First think i noticed that did my head in :-)
<Jucato> right-click on the panel > Configure Panel > Appearance options > uncheck  Enable icon mouseover effects?
<kieran> Thanks
<Kiongku_> lol
<Kiongku_> download stalled
<Kiongku_> kget seems slow
<Jucato> depends on the download, I think
<Kiongku_> jucato: i'll try download something else to test
<Jucato> Kiongku_: try downloading the same thing using Firefox's downloader
<Kiongku_> hmm? its a big file
<Kiongku_> i rather try something else?
<shocktrooper1> weird.  I reformated hdb1 to reiser but windows is still on there
<maltaethiron> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shocktrooper1> how can I remove windows from hdb1 from kubuntu?
<Kiongku_> yay tried another link
<Kiongku_> that one is freaking slow
<Kiongku_> i thought kget was messed up
<Sikon> anyone?
<Kiongku_> hmm?
<Kiongku_> noone
<Jucato> ??
<maltaethiron> ok guys, maltaethiron is installing stepmania
<maltaethiron> first off, should i dl the source or binary?
<maltaethiron> anyone, anyone?
<Kiongku_> jucato: knet load does not show anything in the kicker panal
<Kiongku_> *panel
<Jucato> Kiongku_: did you run it already?
<Jucato> it doesn't add itself to the panel automatically
<Kiongku_> jucato: i ran it
<Kiongku_> jucato: it shows as a black box of in and out
<Jucato> Kiongku_: that box slowly fills up
<Kiongku> jucato: what u mean by fill up?
<flake> how do i know if i am logged in as root or as user
<Jucato> like some graphs/lines, depending on the network activity
<Kiongku> jucato: bah i cant see anything. the only good thing is when i click it in kickerpanel , an info box open.. thats enough for me then
<Sikon> I installed the newest Russian language packs, but KDM is still in English. How can I localize it?
<flake> what's the windows equiv of 'type', to show a file's contents
<Jucato> flake: cat <filename>
<Jucato> file <filename> to show what kind of file it is
<flake> ty
<Jucato> yw
<flake> under my kde i have to sudo to do anything, under Ubuntu gnome, it appears i can?
<flake> i can save a text file without sudo
<Sikon> save a text file where?
<flake> am i logged in as root
<flake> home / user
<Sikon> you can save to non-system folders without sudo
<Jucato> flake: you only need to use sudo if you're going to do something that requires root/administrator priviliges
<Sikon> your home dir is one of them
<flake> doh, thanks
<fatejudger> it seems that every time I play a video in the embedded KMPlayer in Konqueror, it jacks up the master volume
<fatejudger> is there any way to prevent this from happening?
<fatejudger> it's like it sets the master at around 80% as soon as a video file starts playing
<fatejudger> but it doesn't happen when using Kaffeine
<flake> is stopping mysql and apache2 considered admin type stuff
<Jucato> flake: I think so
<fatejudger> flake: no
<unix_infidel> flake: define admin type stuff.
<flake> i'm ok, always am so paranoid
<fatejudger> flake: not as long as you run it as a user
<flake> it wont let me start it
<thoreauputic> scripts in /etc/init.d require sudo
<flake> as user
<flake> which is ok
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  for instance
<flake> yes I am fine, I got confused when I looked at the gnome interface for a second time
<Darkkish> OMG!
<Darkkish> i got wow working perfectly guys
<Darkkish> on wine
<Darkkish> :)
<flake> world of warcraft?
<Darkkish> yes
<Darkkish> i was having all kinds of errrors
<Darkkish> but
<flake> wish bf2 would work, but then wish it would work on windows anyway
<Darkkish> i got it to work PERFECTLY
<Darkkish> haha
<fatejudger> how can something work perfectly if it has errors?
<Darkkish> yeah bf2 doesn't hardly work on windows >_>
<Darkkish> fatejudger:  it had errors earlier
<fatejudger> WoW sucks anyway
<Darkkish> now its running 25 fps :)
<Darkkish> nah
<fatejudger> it takes too much time to play
<ironfroggy> how can i install something that is in a debian repository?
<fatejudger> who has time for life when you play WoW?
<unix_infidel> i know people who would bludgeon you with a large piece of wood for saying WoW sucks.
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: press the install key
<Darkkish> me too
<Darkkish> infact
<Darkkish> you're lucky you werent in the room when you said that
<ironfroggy> fatejudger: eh?
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: the install key, don't you know about it?
<Darkkish> or you would probably have a bruise somewhere
<Darkkish> or be incapable of reproducing from thenon
<ironfroggy> fatejudger: either you have a productive response or you dont. guess which one yours is.
<Darkkish> lol
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: entertaining?
<aliasfred> keep cool guys and stay on topic aka kubuntu
<ironfroggy> was i taking it to any other topic?
<aliasfred> arguing about which window game is best is not part of it
<fatejudger> aliasfred: are you the IRC police?
<aliasfred> fatejudger: please stay on topic
<fatejudger> aliasfred: yeah, that's what I thought
<aliasfred> thanks
<Darkkish> lmao
<fatejudger> if you spent any time in this channel at all you'd know that half the stuff people discuss on here is offtopic
<aliasfred> fatejudger: please stay on topic
<Jucato> not really half, just about a third...
<unix_infidel> fatejudger: but when people ask you to stay ON topic its best to do so.
<ironfroggy> fatejudger: are you a part of the problem or a part of the solution
<fatejudger> Jucato: it depends what time you're talking about
<Kiongku_> Pfft.. trouble downloading the big files without a download manager
<unix_infidel> as you are probably interfering with their genuine discussion or necessity to get help.
<aliasfred> Kiongkun_: what is your problem ?
<fatejudger> oh yeah, does anyone have a question about Kubuntu then?
<thoreauputic> Kiongku:  wget -c http://url.to.file.com
<Jucato> Kiongku_: err... big files are really hard to download, even without a download manager..
<Jucato> unless you have a very fast connection
<thoreauputic> Jucato: not with wget - assuming you have the downstream bandwidth
<thoreauputic> right
<Kiongku_> jucato: with win.. flashget no trouble.. can resume
<Jucato> Kiongku_: KGet can resume as well.
<thoreauputic> Kiongku: wget resumes with -c
<Kiongku_> jucato: KGet hates the url i trying to dl :P
<Jucato> I actually find FIrefox's pause/resume very... unhelpful
<thoreauputic> yes kget is a front end for wget I think
<aliasfred> Kiongku, describe your problem or you wont get a solution :)
<Darkkish> lol i take back what i said about WoW working perfectly
<Darkkish> for some reason or another only one of my characters loads
<Jucato> what GUI isn't a front end to anything?
<Jucato> aliasfred: he already did, he
<thoreauputic> Jucato: Don't use a browser for big downloads - too flaky
<Kiongku_> with Firefox i get dl speed of 15kb/s with kget i get 2kb/s or it just stall
<Jucato> aliasfred: he already did, he's just making follow ups, I think
<fatejudger> maybe his browser sucks
<randy> hi yo
<aliasfred> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<aliasfred> fatejudger: the last message of ubotu is for you
<flake> on networking, my router has a built-in firewall which I haven't disabled - do i need to set up a software firewall
<Darkkish> hey can anyone suggest any partition software
<Darkkish> thats free
<Kiongku_> fdisk XD
<aliasfred> Darkkish: gparted or qparted
<Jucato> dartmolx: QtParted or GParted?
<Arkkis> roar!!
<Kiongku_> well i trying to dl on firefox with downthemall plugin
<Kiongku_> if that fails zzz... i'll download it later with my win partition
<fatejudger> aliasfred: omg, if you want to act like a snob go to ##linux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<aliasfred> fatejudger: please read the code of conduct
<fatejudger> aliasfred: I'm sure you can buddy-buddy up to one of those guys
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: and aliasfred - take it elswhere
<Darkkish> aliasfred: THANKS
<Jucato> Kiongku_: that's really strange. My experience with KGet and Firefox is the reverse..
<Darkkish> thanks*
<aliasfred> thoreauputic: taking what elsewhere ?
<Darkkish> i can only play my lvl 8 night elf druid
<Jucato> isn't it QtParted, not QParted? *confused*
<fatejudger> aliasfred: your higher-than-thou attitude
<flake> i dont need a s/w firewall if my router has one, right?
<Darkkish> otherwise WoW dies after the loading screen
<randy> hello hello hello
<thoreauputic> aliasfred: personal argumnets etc - actually fatejudger is more at fault here
<Kiongku_> jucato: try to download this link with kget and tell me the speed http://d9.766.com/mw104815.exe
<aliasfred> fatejudger: read the topic of this channel
<flake> the ubuntu docs say something about setting up iptables
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: you will be kicked out if you don't improve your attitude
<Jucato> Kiongku_: what is that anyway?
<fatejudger> hey, all I ask is not to be bothered
<shrewdy> whats the best news client for nix?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<aliasfred> thoreauputic: i dont considere what im doing as a personnal argument, i just try to make him stop his attitude
<Darkkish> i'm going to try qtparted
<Kiongku_> jucato: Myth Online. A game
<fatejudger> I don't see this aliasfred guy helping anyone out
<Jucato> oh
<fatejudger> all he's doing is complaining
<thoreauputic> aliasfred: lets just drop it on both sides OK ?
<Darkkish> shrewdy: firefox
<aliasfred> thoreauputic: if you want to handle him, i would be pleased
<aliasfred> ok i drop it then
<fatejudger> oh brother...
<unix_infidel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: you've been warned
<Kiongku> jucato: did u try? getting a good speed?
<Darkkish> crap
<Darkkish> i can't resize my ntfs partition >_>
<Kiongku> lol
<dartmolx> Jucato, sorry i just read your msg. go for the Q. use parted otherwise
<Jucato> Kiongku: on a 256kbps speed, I'm getting an average of 2-6 kbps? it's fluctuating
<Kiongku> jucato: doh i have a 512kbps down speed. same result as u
<Kiongku> crappy server :p overloaded
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: you're the admin around here?
<Jucato> Kiongku: probably... i'll try with Firefox
<Kiongku> jucato: thx for the try
<unix_infidel> thoreauputic: look at his /whois
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: one of
<unix_infidel> erm fatejudger *
<unix_infidel> :P
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: crimsun is usually the one that gives me a hard time
<Jucato> loook at whose /whois?!?!?
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: are you new?
<unix_infidel> fatejudger: ops are ops.
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: crimsun is a  very reasonable person - if he gives you a hrd time then consider yoour behaviour
<fatejudger> yeah, well it's BS, and it reminds me why I stopped helping people out in this channel
<ironfroggy> why can i not find the lighttpd package?
<bugnthecode> I'm having some issues with my screen resolution changing. I finally have it set so that when the kdm login screen comes up it's at 1024x768 but when I log in it keeps changing to 640x480
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I'm not new - I've been an op for more than a year
<Hobbsee> sigh.  what's the problem?
<bugnthecode> any ideas?
<Darkkish> are there any free partition editors for windows?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: hey Hobbs
<Darkkish> i need to edit my ntfs
<Jucato> hmm... Kiongku, Firefox is reporting 100kbps?
<Darkkish> i give up on wow for tonight
<Darkkish> i'm logging to windows
<Jucato> err my mistake
<Darkkish> later guys
<Kiongku> jucato: lol mine get 10KB/s too
<Jucato> Kiongku: around that same average
<Darkkish> i'll be back tomarrow
<Jucato> Kiongku: 3kbps
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Kiongku> jucato: forget it.. the link was crappy anyway
<flake> take it easy Dark
<Kiongku> jucato: thx
<Jucato> it's probably their server
<randy> Hello
<ubuntu_> ah
<Kiongku> now my next question.. i'm bored konversation opens konqueror on html link.. how to get it auto open firefox
<ubuntu_> ah
<unix_infidel> hmm, i wonder do all ops in #kubuntu have the same privs in #ubuntu, #edubuntu, etc etc.
<Jucato> Kiongku: System Settings > KDE Components > Default Applications
<Kiongku> k checking
<thoreauputic> unix_infidel: not necessarily
<randy> strange, my adept pkg mngr has disappeared completely from my computer after performing flawlessly for months, any ideas?
<Jucato> Kiongku: change the Web Browser to open with "firefox -remote 'openURL(%u,new-tab)'"
<unix_infidel> thoreauputic: i meant that as, is this a general rule for when individuals attain ops.
<unix_infidel> i see this is not the case, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> unix_infidel: no, ops are given on a per-channel basis
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: so are you one of the package maintainers for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: no
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: well what exactly do you do around here?
<dein> how do i find packages for the latest xine-libs?
<crimsun> dein: those are only in Edgy
<dein> gah
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: heh - until a few months ago I practically lived in #ubuntu helping people - if you had been sround then you would know
<dein> thats not cool, mplayer can play h.264 better than xine under dapper
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I used to be a regular in here until about 3-4 months ago
<randy> strange, my adept pkg mngr has disappeared completely from my computer after performing flawlessly for months, any ideas?
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: after Dapper came out too many Windows converts flooded the channel
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: there was a feeding frenzy :)
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: you can barely talk in #ubuntu anymore
<dein> eh, is that such a bad thing fate?
<unix_infidel> dein: depends. on the user quality.
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I guess I'm just one of those people that believes in the exclusivity of Linux
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: well, #ubuntu-offtopic is a fun channel
<dein> more kubuntu users there is, the faster development happens
<Jucato> randy: not even if you try launching Adept from the command line?
<fatejudger> yeah, thanks
<unix_infidel> "Linux for Human Beings"
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: the Ubuntu community tries to be welcoming to newcomers I guess
<unix_infidel> ^^^
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I learned the hard way, so I suppose that my views aren't shared by all
<Kiongku> jucato: there is instant messenger and its kopete by default.. i have aMSN installed but its not in the list
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I used to hang out in #debian - so I know the other side of the fence pretty well. Somtimes it's easy to forget what it was like when you started though
<maltaethiron> is anyone that was trying to help me install flash player the other night in here right now?
<Jucato> Kiongku: I meant that you have to change the default Web Browser
<Kiongku> jucato: already done XD
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: yeah, I did have a big Slackware fan help me get started years ago
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: in general ubuntu channels require a certain politeness that some others don't :)
<Kiongku> jucato: was just looking at the instant messenging
<Jucato> so the links are opening in Firefox now?
<Kiongku> jucato: the link in konvo yes
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: also because #ubuntu is so big now, we have to be stricter
<flake> i'm getting double signal fault:  errors with wolf et
<flake> ugh
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: it becomes difficult to be polite when every other question is on installing programs or changing some obvious setting
<Kiongku> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<randy> jucato: nope, adept from the command line, nope - not in search either
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: true - that's one reason I took a break - compassion fatigue ;)
<Kiongku> ubuntu pages are slow to respond
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I work at Best Buy, so I have to deal with stupid people on a daily basis, it's quite difficult
<Jucato> randy: hmm... what did you do before this happened?
<Jucato> Kiongku: which pages?
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I can imagine :)
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey hows it going?
<maltaethiron> web pages maybe?
<aliasfred> one said 'even master have master' aka considere that people who know more than you may treat you the same way you treat people who more less than you
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I don't think you ever told me what you do for the Ubuntu project
<randy> jucato: i don't know, just the ususal bunch of web browsing
<ubuntu___> hi all
<aliasfred> it would help you to be respectuous
<maltaethiron> yo ubuntu___
<Kiongku> jucato: help.ubuntu.com in general.. may be i'm far from the server
<Kiongku> Kiongku: it justs takes longer to seek out :p
<fatejudger> aliasfred: I don't have the same tolerance for ineptitude that you do obviously
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: mostly helping out on mailing lists at the moment - I haven't been as active lately due to health issues amongst other things
<fatejudger> I suppose it's a matter of one's personality
<Jucato> randy: let's try reinstalling it. In Konsole, "sudo apt-get install adept" (without the quotes)
<Jucato> randy: if it was uninstalled, that should bring it back (I Hope)
<randy> jucato: ok
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I usually see just Hobbsee or crimsun on here
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I'm just a community member/volunteer - not an ubergeek :)
<Kiongku> jucato: do u have flash player?
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: heh, I'm surprised they take you guys on
<Jucato> Kiongku: yeah
<Kiongku> jucato: what did u install
<aliasfred> fatejudger: now that things are cooler, you may read the ubuntu code of conduct and see what it is about. ubuntu is a lot about this according to me. it may be shortly summarized as 'lets drop the bofh attitude' :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: flashplayer-nonfree
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: well, we need both technical people and people with other skills - I seem to be able to help
<Kiongku> jucato: its not in the normal repos right?
<Jucato> Kiongku: errr.. I meant flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> Kiongku: and, it's in the multiverse repositories
<Kiongku> jucato: can u give the repo line
<maltaethiron> jucato: i finally figured out how to get flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> Kiongku: you just need to add the word "multiverse" to "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<Kiongku> jucato: k
<maltaethiron> jucato: i was having such a friggin hard time the other night, were you in here at the time?
<Jucato> maltaethiron: I don't think I was. or I was online but not paying attention...
<maltaethiron> ok
<Jucato> why? what happened?
<maltaethiron> i just tried everything everyone was telling me to do
<maltaethiron> like add multiverse repositories and whatnot
<maltaethiron> but earlier i found a bug bunch of sweet repos that just replace sources.list
<Jucato> ehehe... it can be quite confusing when so many people are giving you instructions at the same time...
<maltaethiron> and i can install everything i need now
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: Kubuntu needs more technical people than anything
<Jucato> that's kool! glad you found it
<Kiongku> jucato: is swf-player any good?
<maltaethiron> thanks =D
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: they had a hard time keeping up with Ubuntu throughout the last set of Flights
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: share the repos.. i have to check something too :p
<Jucato> Kiongku: not really sure...
<maltaethiron> ok, one sec kiongku
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: it surprises me that Mark Shuttleworth doesn't find Kubuntu to be of enough value to warrant 2-3 more salaried employees
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: not finding flashplugin-nonfree in the normal repos
<Jucato> I haven't actually found a need to install the swf-player... (I don't even know what it's for...)
<randy> jucato: thanks for your help, I couldn't remember the dang command, but thanks it is working again, weird
<Jucato> fatejudger: I think he did promise to hire more developers for Kubuntu last time he gave a public talk
<Kiongku> jucato: i just tried it bcoz i could not see the flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: whatever. The community council decided I had made a significant contribution - so here I am re: sabdfl - Mark is very pro Kubuntu
<Jucato> randy: sure. glad I could help
<unix_infidel> fatejudger: cheap nerds are cheap nerds.  But at the same time if they felt that the release cycles were impacting quality they would have changed it.
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: it's a question of priorities as always
<fatejudger> unix_infidel: they have and do
<maltaethiron> Kiongku: backup your current sources.list, and then replace it all through "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" with the repos im gonna give you
<randy> jucato: weird, I have not idea what erased it, I guess I better do some fast backing up
<Jucato> maltaethiron: before you give the repos
<Kiongku> maltaethiron k
<Jucato> maltaethiron: better just use pastebin instead
<maltaethiron> right right
* thoreauputic gets coffee
<Jucato> randy: Adept has a nasty habit of not telling you outrightly what it's about to do. It expects you will always look at the status bar
<maltaethiron> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> maybe someday Kubuntu will have more developers...
<Kiongku> jucato: why.. more devs on ubuntu?
<Jucato> Kiongku: on Kubuntu....
<fatejudger> they need more PAID devs working on Kubuntu
<maltaethiron> jucato, kiongku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20737
<Jucato> paid or not, just developers totally focused on Kubuntu... of course, paid developers would be nice :-D
<maltaethiron> that's my sources.list
<fatejudger> having unpaid people bickering about minute details because they feel entitled to since they're not being compensated slows down the development process
<gfhfgh> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> fatejudger: doesn't work like that always, though.
<gfhfgh> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gfhfgh> hello
<fatejudger> Jucato: look at Apple
<maltaethiron> you should be able to get flashplugin-nonfree no problem with the kiongku
<gfhfgh> someone there?
<fatejudger> Jucato: hell, look at Microsoft
<gfhfgh> my notebook didnt start the new knoppix cd
<randy> jucato: i hadn't needed adept for about a week, when I went to start it, it was gone from the K menu and just gone
<gfhfgh> ist hangs on the messag
<Jucato> fatejudger: look at KDE. not everyone there is paid to work for KDE. of course, a distro isn't exactly the same as a desktop environment
<gfhfgh> hotplug hardware detection
<maltaethiron> kiongku: did you get it?
<fatejudger> Jucato: nothing gets done though
<fatejudger> Jucato: it's just a lot of talk and hype
<fatejudger> Jucato: KDE 4 has no release date
<Jucato> fatejudger: nothing that we can or should see yet
<Jucato> fatejudger: but so does GNOME 3.x
<Kiongku_> darn
<Kiongku_> i lost my connection
<fatejudger> Jucato: Gnome 3.x is vaporware
<maltaethiron> ah
<Jucato> KDE 4 isn't just "another" release like KDE 3.5
<Jucato> this is a MAJOR, very major release
<maltaethiron> Kiongku_: did you get my pastebin post bro?
<fatejudger> Jucato: so they say, but unless they get some UI designers and artists on board, I don't see it being a huge change
<Jucato> you can't expect it to have the same 6 month development period as GNOME has
<Kiongku_> maltaethiron: nope. My Modem just hang up just now
<fatejudger> Jucato: just look at the sad shape of kde-look.org
<gfhfgh> My Knoppix Live-CD 5.01 doesn?t boot, it hangs with the error-msg :" hotplug hardware detection"
<fatejudger> Jucato: they have nothing to speak of in the way of graphic design abilities
<gfhfgh>  my notebook is an Acer ASPIRE 5672
<Jucato> fatejudger: there are usability experts onboard and artists, too
<fatejudger> Jucato: they question is whether they're good or not
<Kiongku_> jucato: i'm hapy with kde for now..
<Jucato> fatejudger: you decide for yourself. to me, they are
<maltaethiron> Kiongku_: Ok, make sure to back up your original sources.list before you replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20737
<Jucato> I hope you're subscribed to Planet KDE and to dot.kde.org so that you could see the changes
<Jucato> you know it's also not easy to be working on KDE 4 while also working for KDE 3.5.x at the same time
<maltaethiron> brb
<fatejudger> Jucato: if they can scrap KDE 4 together in time for Edgy, the Linux community might have a worthwhile competitor to other companies offerings
<Kiongku_> maltaethiron: i just copied my sources.list to sources.listbk in the same directory
<fatejudger> Jucato: but I just don't see it happening
<Jucato> KDE 4 will definitely NOT make it to Edgy
<Jucato> there's no reason for it to try and make it
<Jucato> the KDE 4 Tech preview will probably come out by October, BUT it's not something that users can use. Its more for developers and testers
<fatejudger> Jucato: right, it's not going to really have any of the fancy "plasma" features in it
<fatejudger> Jucato: I think these guys have no idea where to go with this
<fatejudger> Jucato: so much is expected of them
<maltaethiron> good kiongku_
<fatejudger> Jucato: yet they have so little talent to work with
<Jucato> fatejudger: how sure are you?
<fatejudger> Jucato: it's just a guess of course
<Jucato> fatejudger: where do you get this information from?
<fatejudger> Jucato: but an educated one at that
<fatejudger> Jucato: look at other whole numbered KDE releases
<Jucato> fatejudger: do you regularly view dot.kde.org? are you subscribed to Planet KDE?
<Jucato> what should I look for in the whole number of KDE releases?'
<fatejudger> actually I do
<fatejudger> innovation
<maltaethiron> kiongku: did you add the new repos yet?
<fatejudger> I've never seen so much hype surrounding any DE release
<Jucato> The hype around KDE 4 is less than the hype around Dapper Drake
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: yes.. checking the files
<maltaethiron> saweet
<fatejudger> Jucato: I said DE, not distro
<Jucato> well, there are so few DE's to compare it with...
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: is it the full repos?
<Kiongku> maltaethrion: it seems to have less lines than the original repos given
<fatejudger> Jucato: Gnome?
<Jucato> fatejudger: has GNOME made any "innovative" plans for new releases lately?
<maltaethiron> kiongku: i noticed that too, but everything runs fine, and also i noticed more packages were available with these repos
<Jucato> maltaethiron: more packages are available coz multiverse is enabled
<fatejudger> Jucato: hardly
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: ok.. i'll keep my old sources in the folder in case then. thx
<Jucato> the backports, btw don't contain anything
<maltaethiron> kiongku: thanks, and thats what i did
<fatejudger> Jucato: I'm more interested in coherence and working features than anything else
<fatejudger> Jucato: XGL doesn't work with KDE right now, and isn't planned to work until KDE 4
<Jucato> fatejudger: I guess we'll just have to see. But unless we are programmers/developers and have the KDE SVN builds, we cannot really say that they haven't been doing anything
<fatejudger> Jucato: I'm sure they're busy as hell porting code
<fatejudger> Jucato: but all the new technologies in the world aren't going to matter if they don't use them
<fatejudger> Jucato: and use them well
<Jucato> fatejudger: you also have to remember that they're porting stuff to Qt4. It might not be the easiest thing in the world
<fatejudger> Jucato: I'm not saying it is
<fatejudger> Jucato: that's the easy part though
<fatejudger> Jucato: the stuff that takes time is the rewriting of KWin
<Jucato> fatejudger: probably not. depends from where you're looking
<fatejudger> Jucato: especially with all this fancy XGL stuff that's coming out
<Kiongku> ah at last the flashplugin-nonfree
<fatejudger> Jucato: basic bundled apps
<fatejudger> Jucato: Kate, Konqueror, etc
<Jucato> fatejudger: XGL isn't that essential
<Jucato> it's pretty, but not essential
<fatejudger> Jucato: it's very essential, at least if Ubuntu wants to do anything about bug #1
<fatejudger> which I personally don't consider a bug at all
<Jucato> but we're talking about KDE here. not Ubuntu.
<fatejudger> I'd be happy if Linux's market share never increased
<fatejudger> as long as devels used it
<fatejudger> but from their standpoint
<fatejudger> it's essential
<Jucato> bring back "Linux for the geeks"?
<Jucato> whose standpoint?
<fatejudger> no, not really
<fatejudger> but not go any further than we are now
<fatejudger> incorporating just enough people to make it innovative and usable
<fatejudger> not bland and boring
<fatejudger> ie fluxbox
<Kiongku> anybody knows a good equivalent of Photoshop cs2 here
<crimsun> (Eh, that's an opinion. Many people find Fluxbox anything but bland and boring.)
<maltaethiron> good question
<Jucato> Kiongku: the GIMP? Krita?
<fatejudger> Kiongku: Gimp, Pixel
<Jucato> oh and Pixel
<fatejudger> I'm not recommending Krita until it stops rasterizing text
<fatejudger> Pixel is probably your best bet right now
<Kiongku> Krita.. no idea
<fatejudger> since Gimp is confusing and difficult to use
<Jucato> well, let him decide which he wants
<thoreauputic> crimsun: fluxbox FTW ! ( I'm one of those that don't find it bland and boring)
<crimsun> (I honestly don't care what DE is on my desktop as long as it doesn't get in my way.)
<fatejudger> it's not just bland and boring, it's unusable
<Kiongku> the flashplugin-nonfree works like a charm
<fatejudger> usability and sanity is key
<Jucato> again, just an opinion
<maltaethiron> w00t for kiongku
<fatejudger> it needs to be easy to use and easy to look at
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: that's really not true at all
<Jucato> some people find fluxbox usable and sane
<Jucato> different strokes for different folks
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: fluxbox is extremely usable
<Kiongku> lol
<aliasfred> usability and sanity are a matter of personnal opinion :)
<fatejudger> that's true
<thoreauputic> ---->> offtopic I'll stop mow
<thoreauputic> *now
<fatejudger> but we're talking about the vast majority of people though
<fatejudger> that IS the Ubuntu philosophy, is it not?
<Jucato> and how would you know that that's the opinion of the vast majority?
<thoreauputic> hence the emphasis on major DE s
<fatejudger> 95% of people seem to find Windows to be an acceptable OS
<Jucato> because of different factors
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: 89.3546% of statisitics are made up on the spot
<fatejudger> lol
<maltaethiron> then 95% of people must not know what makes a good OS
<fatejudger> that one is true though
<Kiongku> no 95% person of the ppl are short-sighted
<cryptom> Hi all, I updated KDE from 3.5.3 to 3.5.4, now I have ugly fonts! Is this known behavior?
<fatejudger> don't get me wrong, I use Kubuntu, and I find it to be a great OS
<fatejudger> I'd never use Windows
<fatejudger> but Windows is a great OS
<Kiongku> i use both kubuntu and windows
<fatejudger> cryptom: they're not anti-aliased
<maltaethiron> i have all three OSs in my house
<Jucato> Windows is/can be/was a good OS for many different reasons
<Kiongku> kept windows bcoz of compatibilty issues with my usual programs
<fatejudger> cryptom: go back into System settings -> appearence -> fonts
<fatejudger> cryptom: uncheck and check anti-aliased fonts
<maltaethiron> i have a dell with windows, a laptop with linux (kubuntu), and an imac g4 and powermac g4
<Kiongku> maltaehtiron: LOL so many pcs..
<cryptom> fatejudger, thanks ;-)
<fatejudger> cryptom: np
<maltaethiron> kiongku: haha, i've got two pcs (one windows one linux), two macs, and a laptop with kubuntu
<Jucato> wow!
<fatejudger> XP is easy to use, works with most every device, and is secure with the right software installed
<fatejudger> but at crimsun pointed out, some DEs get in your way
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: lol lool.. i haev only one
<maltaethiron> needless to say, i can handle basically any software thrown my way
<fatejudger> and Windows is one of those OSes IMO, but that's only because I know what I'm doing
<Jucato> except that: it's too easy to use, works with most devices made for it, the "right software" must be purchased
<fatejudger> I deal with people every day that think that IE or Yahoo is the internet
<Kiongku> ok.. each one.. tell me what prog u found the best to edit images in kubuntu
<fatejudger> some people think that you can transmit power through the air
<maltaethiron> kiongku: wanna know the funny thing?  im not anywhere near being rich
<Jucato> marketing, brainwashing, etc...
<fatejudger> and I wonder whether they've watched too much star trek
<fatejudger> people are stupid though
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: hehe
<Jucato> you can transmit power through the air. depends on what you mean by "power"
<fatejudger> and Windows is great for stupid people
<fatejudger> Jucato: I had a lady come in the other day asking for a "wireless" computer
<Kiongku> i'm used to photoshop cs2 and macromedia fireworks from windows.. too bad they are not on linux
<Jucato> stupid != ignorant
<fatejudger> Jucato: I found out several minutes later that she wanted to charge her computer wirelessly
<Kiongku> lol
<fatejudger> Jucato: with magical electricity from the air
<maltaethiron> magical electricity ftw!!
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> yeah
<fatejudger> maltaethiron: lol
<Kiongku> i want one
<Jucato> ok that's just ignorance, not stupidity
<fatejudger> no, people are truly stupid
* aliasfred watches #kubuntu shifting to its original goal of helping channel to chat channel
<Kiongku> then i can go in the forest.. and still have a pc XD
<Jucato> ok.. getting off topic
<fatejudger> lol
* maltaethiron kicks aliasfred in the shins and starts selling tickets
<fatejudger> if someone has a question, no one is stopping them from asking
<fatejudger> I already answered a couple
<fatejudger> and I was under the impression that was what this channel was for
<maltaethiron> yeah, and im a noob and i helped someone
<Kamping_Kaiser> feel free to chat in -offtopic - thats why its there
<aliasfred> maltaethiron: ?
<maltaethiron> so =P lol
<maltaethiron> just messin aliasfred
<aliasfred> ok
<maltaethiron> a little slap-happy, it is 4 in the morning for me, afterall
<fatejudger> my point is, Linux has a place and its market share is almost topped out
<fatejudger> I wish everyone was smart enough to use Linux
<fatejudger> but they just aren't
<aliasfred> fatejudger: a great topic for #kubuntu-offoptic :)
<Kiongku> jucato: did u try GIMP?
<fatejudger> aliasfred: I'm sure it would be, if such a channel existed
<Jucato> Kiongku: yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger, #kubuntu-offtopic
<Kiongku> offoptic
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: I was just giving him a hard time
<Kiongku> Jucato: is it Photoshop like?.. i mean the functions
<maltaethiron> bro, its a real channel
<Jucato> Kiongku: the functions, mostly yes. the interface, nope
<fatejudger> Kiongku: if you want something that's like Photoshop, try Pixel
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger, i was making sure that spelling wasnt an excuse
<Jucato> could I humbly ask who are the ops here? Kopete doesn't show which guys are ops...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jucato, there is noone opped atm
<Kiongku> fatejudger: cant find pixel in the repos
<fatejudger> Kiongku: google
<thoreauputic> Jucato: we only op when necessary
<Kiongku> fatejudger: lol ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jucato, look in #ubuntu-ops iirc
<fatejudger> no one has answered the question I came in here for to begin with
<fatejudger> about my volume changing when playing embedded video
<fatejudger> in Konqueror
<fatejudger> I have a feeling it has to do with this dumb USB sound card I have
* Kamping_Kaiser agrees
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I've noticed the same thing with the mplayer plugin for firefox - I expect it's an mplayer config thing
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: mplayer plugin is noticeably louder than xine based plugins here
<Jucato> Maybe it's like XMMS? XMMS' volume control actually controls the system volume
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: kmplayer
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: it's not that
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: it actually adjusts my master volume to around 80%
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: *cough* kmplayer is just a front end for mplayer
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: first of all, not necesarialy
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: and secondly, they've been trying to move away from that
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: OK you know best as always
<aliasfred> hehe
<Jucato> *sigh*
<Kiongku> hey ppl.. can i instruct amarok to play music from a device?
<fatejudger> "A new name, KMPlayer sounds like a frontend to MPlayer, no?"
<fatejudger> http://kmplayer.kde.org/
<aliasfred> ok ill be back when people with attitude wont be there, see ya :)
<Jucato> bye!!
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: read if you don't believe
<Jucato> well, it's in their plans
<fatejudger> but it's implying that it isn't just a frontend to mplayer
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I have all the interset of a man waiting for a bus
<Jucato> well, actually
<Jucato> yeah
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I'm not remotely interested in being right all the time - YMMV
<Kiongku> pixel is a paid software even the linux version?
<fatejudger> Kiongku: I thought it was free
<Jucato> thoreauputic: what does YMMV mean? I think I'm one of those stupid people...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: "your mileage may  vary"
<Kiongku> If you like this piece of software please support its development by purchasing a copy
<ironfroggy> heh "even the linux version"
<fatejudger> Kiongku: doesn't mean you have to
<Jucato> let me check...
<fatejudger> Kiongku: you can still download it
<Jucato> but IIRC, Pixel isn't free
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> have to pay for updates
<Jucato> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12 Pixel is not free software, if you like it and want to support its development, you may consider Purchasing a copy. Licensing and prices are very fair, and include unlimited support.
<Kiongku> bleh
<fatejudger> link to download http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4%2F&os=c3302ab71a6b1eb5ffae05551fdf85c4&mail=#
<Jucato> is that the website of Pixel?
<fatejudger> x86 version
<fatejudger> beta is free
<maltaethiron> woot for betas
<Kiongku> ok .. now the audio player.. amarok.. it cant read a playlist found in my external hdd
<Kiongku> is it normal?
<Jucato> trying to play MP3s?
<ironfroggy> you know what the problem is with the linux commercial software bussiness? linux users. no wonder everyone refuses to make linux versions. even if there are enough linux users, most of them refuse to pay for anything.
<fatejudger> KIOslaves are horribly supported
<Kiongku> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> Kiongku: you need to install "libxine-extracodecs"
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: better than being an Apple user and paying 20 bucks for stupid little Calendar apps
<fatejudger> or 150 bucks for .mac
<maltaethiron> amen fatejudger
<ironfroggy> omg payment for products and services, its a crime against humanity.
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: hardly, I'm a big fan of commercial software
<Kiongku> Jucato: ok
<ironfroggy> fatejudger: then whats the problem?
<Jucato> ironfroggy: nothing wrong with payment for services or products, but for the software? you have to go back to the roots of FOSS
* thoreauputic hands fatejudger an irony translator
<maltaethiron> heh
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: no problem, just pointing out the lesser of two evils
<ironfroggy> Jucato: the software is the product...
<Jucato> you have to remember the principles upon which the GNU part of GNU/Linux is built.
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: that is between Linux and Apple users
<ironfroggy> Jucato: oh you mean those nutjobs that are making the entire community look bad?
<fatejudger> most commercial apps are of better quality than GPLed ones, you get what you pay for
<fatejudger> or don't pay for in this case...
<Jucato> ironfroggy: yeah, the nutjobs who made all these possible
<Jucato> of course, there's always BSD
<ironfroggy> stallman is a stain.
<Jucato> he may not be the most pleasing person, but one cannot deny what he did
<ironfroggy> honestly, i believe what he did good would have been done anyway and better if he hadn't done it wrong.
<Jucato> think of it this way: programming, software development is a science.
* maltaethiron starts selling tix to watch the debate
<fatejudger> personally, I'm tired of the whole high and might GPL argument
<fatejudger> where everything that isn't under the GPL license is somehow "evil"
<Jucato> since when did scientists make money or charge for the results of their research and development?
<ironfroggy> fatejudger: yes very much part of my point.
<fatejudger> have you heard Jonathon Riddell's last podcast?
<ironfroggy> Jucato: since they started eating food and not sleeping on dirt piles.
<thoreauputic> OK, I'm only going to say this once: the discussion is interesting but totally offtopic - please take it to -offtopic
<Kiongku> Jucato: yeah now i have a working audio player
<Jucato> Kiongku: kool
<fatejudger> if he made a comment about microsoft, you could bet that he would follow it with the word "evil"
<thoreauputic> new people who need help are going to be turned away if we cntinue with this
<ubuntu> http:\\www.ubuntu/it.org
<ironfroggy> i have no problem with migrating
<Jucato> i'm stopping
* fatejudger moves to offtopic
<ironfroggy> ah i like a good debaste
<ironfroggy> i need to spread the word
<Jucato>  a good debate in the wrong place
<Kiongku> debaste?
<fatejudger> Jucato: you joining in on the fun?
<maltaethiron> yum, debaste
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> I don't have the urge to constantly try to defend my views
<ubuntu> http:\\www.ubuntu.org
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> ... what is ubuntu trying to do?
<vranikx> hello all, does anybody knows how can i associate torrent files to open in ktorrent? every time when i open .torrent i must type ktorrent to open it...what i must do?
<maltaethiron> thoreauputic has been given the power
<Jucato> vranikx: next time the dialog box opens up (where you have to type in Ktorrent)
<Kiongku> where is the menu where i can assign shortkeys ?
<maltaethiron> jucato: looks like he's supporting ubuntu?
<Jucato> there's a check box there that you can enable to make it remember your choice
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Jucato> Kiongku: global key shortcuts: System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboards Shortcuts
<maltaethiron> im out, peace all
<Jucato> Kiongku: key shortcuts per application: Settings > Configure Shortcuts
<vranikx> Jucato: but when i click in ktorrent to .torrent file it opens menu, when i must type ktorrent (there are no something like use allways this program to open this type of file
<Jucato> err... could someone help vranikx? I need to go out for a while...
<shrewdy> a lot of mame roms i try to use tell me that they're missing files.... :(
<Kiongku> JucatoL i see
<shrewdy> like marvel V capcom
<vranikx> Jucato: so i need to know how can i associate it to open in ktorrent (something like mime type)
<vranikx> Jucato: aha, than jucato...
<shrewdy> whoops, sorry i meant to say that in offtopic room :) pardon me
* tk is back, yay... work over, gone 4h20m57s
<Kiongku> hm
<Kiongku> anyone knows sysreset?
<Kiongku> nvm
<_rince_> mrgn
<michael__> hallo
<Emess> im trying to run photoshop 7. imageready loads fine, but for hpotoshop itself the icon just bounces next to my cursor and then disappears without the app opening, im using wine 0.9.9
<Emess> got this error:
<Emess>  fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW stub!
<Emess> X Error of failed request:  BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<Emess> Major opcode of failed request:  145 (XInputExtension)
<Emess> Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_OpenDevice)
<Emess> Serial number of failed request:  35
<Emess> Current serial number in output stream:  35
<Emess> any ideas?
<Tm_T> Emess: photoshop? wine?
<Emess> photoshop in wine, because gimp is crappy and i dont want to use gimpshop
<Tm_T> Emess: hmm, doublecheck wine settings
<Emess> what settings would i need to check?
<Tm_T> well, 12:28 < Emess> X Error of failed request:  BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<Tm_T> input device it seems
<liviux> hi all
<Tm_T> Emess: hmm, one thing...
<Tm_T> http://www.winehq.org/ says Wine 0.9.19 Released
<Tm_T> so, if you're using 0.9.9 just upgrade
<Emess> true
* psb154 thinks wine has a silent: h
<Emess> but its meant to work fine in 0.9.2
<Emess> il try an upgrade then :)
<Emess> reckons iv got the latest...
<Emess>  fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW stub!
<Emess> X Error of failed request:  BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<Emess> Major opcode of failed request:  145 (XInputExtension)
<Tm_T> anyway, I can't see photoshop in platinum, gold nor silver compatibility list
<Emess> Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_OpenDevice)
<Emess> Serial number of failed request:  35
<Emess> Current serial number in output stream:  35
<Emess> damnit wrong paste...
<Emess> photoshop 7.0
<Emess> its in platinum
<Emess> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Emess> no upgrade here...
<Tm_T> Emess: well, err, I doubt ubuntu repositories has newest wine
<Tm_T> yup, 0.9.9 in repositories, 0.9.19 released
<Tm_T> Emess: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<mag_> Does anyone here know of an alternative downloading program to bittorent? i set my roomate up with linux and he loves everything exept bittorent, hes used to the limewire enviornment
<thoreauputic> you can get limewire for linux
<mag_> and i tried setting up limewire on linux... java is sending me corrupt binary files, i figure it will just be easier to get somthing simaler
<chakie_work> mag_: ktorrent is a nice torrent client
<chakie_work> i like the way you can just drag and drop torrent urls from a browser onto ktorrent
<thoreauputic> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<mag_> yeah i know, i love it, my roomate cannot grasp the concept of why its better though, im starting to think i should just reinstall windoze for him
<thoreauputic> mag_: you can install java from multiverse
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mag_> ah, thankyou
<Emess> theres also anotehr ed2k client for kde, kmule i think, and plenty of others
<thoreauputic> mag_: don't forget to run  sudo update-alternatives --config java  after installing it
<mag_> ok, ill install both for him so he quites his whineing
<thoreauputic> heh :)
<thoreauputic> azureus works well with java here, if he likes that for BT
<Emess> azureus is a bastard
<mag_> hey wait a minute... ive seen him on bash before...
<thoreauputic> Emess: how so? Works well here...
<Emess> its very clunky
<thoreauputic> Emess: what do you mean?
<Emess> it works well, but i prefer utorrent or ktorrent for kde
<thoreauputic> ah OK - well whatever you prefer of course
<Emess> iv found my computer gets a bit sluggish when i run it, and its a 3ghz 1gb ram box
<Emess> for windows tho its my favorite :D
<mag_> ok well thankyou everyone, and saying java is good because it works on all operating systems is like saying anal sex is good because it works on both sexes
<m4g1c> lol
<Emess> i was about to quote that...
<thoreauputic> Emess: lots of tips on the azureus wiki about reducing resource use with it - currently it's using 8% CPU here
<Emess> im happy with ktorrent tho, so il leave it
<thoreauputic> I agree that java is a bit of a pig though :)
<thoreauputic> yes ktorrent is nice :)
<Emess> his is wierd, my terminal si showing the speed in bytes for apt-get, and even then its doing like 6000B/s only :S
<eeos> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eeos> !kppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsdgeos> anyone from belgium around?
<eeos> do you know about a graphical pppoe client for kde?
<tsdgeos> nope sorry
<Kiongku> pppoe?
<dhq> i have apache 2 installed i want to install php5 and my-sql
<Kiongku> dhq: lol install then
<dhq> Kiongku: have it installed but dont know how to configure them
<admin_> hola
<tsdgeos> admin_: hi
<admin_> spanish channel?
<admin_> hi
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kiongku> lo
<Kiongku> *lol
<Kiongku> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !eng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> XD
<Emess> dhq: for webservers you really need slackware, then you jsut open teh servers config file and uncomment webserver and ftp :P
<Kiongku> slackware is another distro?
<stray77> yes it is
<Kiongku> ah..
<stray77> i think there at slackware 10.1
<stray77> im a recent convert
<Kiongku> btw guys.. is there any prog to write to ntfs?
<stray77> you can write to your ntfs partitions in linux but it isnt really recommended
<Kiongku> corruption?
<deb> Hi *
<stray77> potentially
<Kiongku> deb: Hi
<stray77> large file issues too
<Kiongku> stray77: nvm then.. i just bored having to start windows to write to my ntfs drive
<Kiongku> stray77: what does slackware use as desktop?
<stray77> http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<deb> when I try to use the smb:// it says The process for the smb protocol died unexpectedly. in konqueror.
<deb> Any one with some solution / alternative ?
<Kiongku> thx stray77
<Emess> heh still fialing
<Emess> Slack doesnt have a desktop on default, but if you install, its KDE or XFCE, depending on which cd you use
<Kiongku> Erness: i see
<Emess> and its up to 10.2, but about to load 11
<Emess> its an excellent server distro, i use if for all serving :)
<stray77> im behind then
<Kiongku> Erness: was just curious.. i just got that distro working 3 days ago ;) not about to scrape it
<Kiongku> Erness: Did u try using kubuntu as server yet?
<stray77> yep
<stray77> not running a gui tho
<Kiongku> stray77: what server?
<stray77> apache, mysql, php, ftp, telnet
<stray77> ssl
<stray77> i setup ubuntu 6.06 following the perfect server setup at howto forge
<Kiongku> stray77: send me the link. I'll have it as a reference when i'll do it later
<Kiongku> stray77: btw ntfs-3g is beta.. so i assume use at your own risk stuff right :P
<stray77> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Kiongku> stray77: ty
<stray77> but remember we're at 6.06.1 now so keep that in mind
<Kiongku> stray77: is there a big diff?
<Emess> iv used Vector, various BSD's, Ubuntu, debian, mandrake, FC2,3,4,5, Slack, Arch, and CentOS for servers , maybe more but thoise are the oens i remember
<__osh__> Wanna test bugs? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gallery/+bug/32521 or https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/drupal/+bug/32998
<stray77> i dunno, havent checked.  but 3 days after downloading burning and installing 6.06, 6.06.1 came out
<Emess> any one know how to set kde to use tranparent terminals in konsole?
<Emess> gah i havent used kde in ages :(
<__osh__> Emess: *BSD is probably the best server I've ever had. Just kept on running no matter what.
<Kiongku> Erness: gnome?
<grothesk> How do I acitvate ntp in dapper?
<grothesk> I'd like to sync my time each boot.
<Kiongku> stray77: u are using an ethernet connection?
<stray77> yes
<Kiongku> Kiongku: i'm using a usb modem with ppp0
<Kiongku> ..
<stray77> ewww
<Kiongku> sorry *stray77
<Kiongku> stray77: soz i dunt have the $$ right now to afford a new modem. I'm still a student
<stray77> my dsl modem has both usb and rj45 as well as wireless g
<stray77> but im just using it as a modem, my dlink router does dhcp for my network
<Kiongku> stray77: i see
<Gioacchino> please help me
<Gioacchino> I had a problem with amule
<Gioacchino> I had istalled it
<Gioacchino> with sinaptic but the pacage not have web server ...
<Gioacchino> how to install it with webserver ?
<Gioacchino> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gioacchino> italiano
<Gioacchino> italia
<nick_> do sombody know how i get i WMV decoder?
<nick_> *a
<Gioacchino> use vlc media player
<__osh__> !tell nick about easyubuntu
<Gioacchino> please help me about amule
<__osh__> !tell nick_ about easyubuntu
<Gioacchino> please help me about amule web server
<Kiongku> cedega is a paid software o0?
<jontydog> afternoon how do I fix this error message? dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<__osh__> Kiongku: yep
<Kiongku> doh too bad..
<__osh__> Gioacchino: sorry, know nothing about amule except for the very basic stuff.
<__osh__> Kiongku: wine is free though.
<Kiongku> i still have my windows partition.. maybe i'll consider it when i move to linux completely
<martin__>  Hm, I wonder how I get to use UTF8 as standard encoding in quanta. I tried to change the charset in Settings - Enviroment, but it keeps defaulting to koi8
<Kiongku> anyone knows how to configure imwheel for kde?
<__osh__> Kiongku: what's imwheel?
<Kiongku> its an emulator to enable extra buttons on mouse to work
<Kiongku> i think so
<__osh__> Kiongku: http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/
<__osh__> !imwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imwheel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontydog> can anyone tell me how to get .mid files playing?
<aliasfred> jontydog: tymidity is a software able to play midi file
<stray77> what happens when you try to play them?
<jontydog> nothing it seems to play but I get no sound
<jontydog> all the codecs seem to be installed
<stray77> do you get other sound?
<jontydog> yes mp3 etc work
<jontydog> I have a few midi players installed
<stray77> try running alsamixer in a terminal window
<stray77> check all the volumes
<stray77> there may be a separate slider for midi in there
<mulder> hello all
<jontydog> ok thanks will have a look
<jontydog> never thought of the mixer settings
<mulder> hi hawkind
<jontydog> hmm there isn't a setting for midi in alsamixer
<stray77> did you scroll all the way to the right?
<jontydog> yes
<mulder> ok I need help (same as yesterday) regarding repositories (cannot download), recognizing my duo core laptop (cannot get Linux-686) and my set a decent resolution for my ati x1400
<jujimufu> ok, so, I went to this site: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building and I downloaded git and git-core, and when I run git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm, it says "/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied."
<jujimufu> any ideas?
<stray77> mulder, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<stray77> for repos
<jujimufu> how can you use vi? I never learned how to use it and stuck with nano,  which is easy and quick..
<stray77> check http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 step 6 for what it should look like
<stray77> i dont like vi but it works
<stray77> just what im used to
<J4t_> vi ftw
<jontydog> is synth the same as midi in alsamixer?
<jontydog> thats on full volume if it is
<mulder> I get this Stray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20755
<mulder> VI doesn't work
<mulder> I used sudo nano
<mulder> I have been trying all day yesterday to have updates working, and so on...If I really can't I will give up with it really.
<stray77> whats in /etc/apt/
<stray77> find your original sources.list and restore it
<mulder> just that command?
<stray77> cd /etc/apt
<stray77> ls
<mulder> hold on i don't follow you
<stray77> which part?
<mulder> from the begining
<stray77> your sources.list has everything commented out with #'s
<mulder> what is the full command to type?
<stray77> you need to look at all the files named sources.list*
<stray77> find the oldest (original)
<mulder> in konsole?
<stray77> sure
<stray77> open konsole
<stray77> cd /etc/apt
<stray77> ls -ln sources.list*
<mulder> arf...what is the full line to type?
<stray77> both those
<mulder> one after the other?
<stray77> yep
<stray77> how many different sources.list do you have?
<tk> hmm how easy is it to setup 32bit FF for flash in 64bit kubuntu?
<Kiongku> anyone knows how to do a scirpt be executed at startup in kde?
<Kiongku> *script
<Tm_T> Kiongku: place it to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Kiongku> what does the ~ means?
<Tm_T> your homedir
<Kiongku> home/kde/Autostart?
<Tm_T> well, you can use /home/foo where foo is your username or just ~
<grothesk> Kiongku: /home/USER/.kde/Autostart
<Kiongku> Tm_T: u know about imwheel?
<Tm_T> nope
<mulder> I don't know If L typed thr ight command
<stray77> did you get to /etc/apt ?
<mulder> I think I do it wrong
<mulder> mulder@gman:/etc/apt$ ln sources.list* is what i typed
<stray77> type ls
<Scak> does anyone know of a good guide to get WoW working on ubuntu?
<stray77> ls is like dir in dos if that helps any
<mulder> mulder@gman:/etc/apt$ ls -ln sources.list*
<mulder> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 2200 2006-08-15 20:11 sources.list
<mulder> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 2200 2006-08-15 20:11 sources.list_backup
<mulder> sources.list.d:
<mulder> total 0
<mulder> this is what I get...sorry for flooding
<stray77> ok that doesnt look promising
<stray77> they look the same
<mulder> pfewww
<stray77> anyway, you have to edit sources.list somehow
<stray77> go and remove the #'s from in front of the repositorys
<stray77> then save it
<mulder> in adept right?
<stray77> i dunno, never used it
<stray77> but probably
<Kiongku> thx guys
<Kiongku> just checked.
<mulder> nothing like that in repositories
<stray77> then edit it manually
<Kiongku> now my other question. i have to run this command "pon ueagle-atm" in konsole each time i startup
<mulder> how Stray?
<mulder> and from where?
<Kiongku> can u help me write a script for that oin Autostart
<stray77> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kiongku> *in
<stray77> if youre already in /etc/apt then you can just type sudo nano sources.list
<mulder> I don't understand really...it is all confusing. Nano, sudo, I have installed Kubuntu 6.06.1, after many tries with 6.06...and still I have the same problems
<stray77> sudo give you root privileges
<stray77> nano is a text editor
<mulder> and kubuntu headaches!
<stray77> sources.list is a text file containing the repositorys
<tk> mulder: what cant you get working yet?
<stray77> you could try sudo apt-get clean
<mulder> I wish I knew
<stray77> then sudo apt-get update
<mulder> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mulder> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<mulder> mulder@gman:~$
<mulder> I mean I am connected to internet, so all is fine...why is it so difficult to have things running
<tk> mulder: do you have adept running?
<mulder> yes
<edgy> Hi, apt-get install ktranslator gives: E: Couldn't find package ktranslator though I can see there is a http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/ktranslator, what's wrong please?
<bgrimm> Is this normal: For some reason, I have not seen any -upgradable- package notifiers from Adept for a week now, it used to prompt me every day or so with the tray icon showing there were updates available, but I have not seen a notice for a while. Adpet_notifier is running, could I have changed some config setting?
<tk> close it and do sudo apt-get update
<tk> edgy: can you find it in adept?
<stray77> mulder, close everything but your konsole window
<stray77> and try again
<Kiongku> !Autostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Autostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mulder> I get 0% connecting
<Kiongku> hmm.. can someone tech me how to write a script for Autostart?
<mulder> connecting to gb archive....
<Kiongku> *teach
<edgy> tk: no it's not in adept and I did an update
<tk> Kiongku: arent there ones there to look at for examples?
<Kiongku> tk: send me a link to one plz.
<mulder> got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20758
<mulder> Scully please help me damn it!
<Kiongku> my prob is i want to run the command "pon ueagle-atm" in Konsole automaticaly at startup
<tk> edgy: i have it, let me find out what repo its in
<mulder> Ok I am giving up...have enough this time. Better uninstall eveything and go back to Bindows
<martin__> mulder: the little green men tell me your repo is offline
<edgy> tk: it's universe I guess
<mulder> I have added multiverse and still
<tk> mulder: you have little patience to try something new it sounds like
<mulder> for 22 hours non stop
<martin__> mulder: might be connected to the funny IP you have for it ... 1.0.0.0. Is your DNS Server or ISP blocking access to that server, by any chance?
<mulder> you right TK patience is waering thin
<tk> mulder: well the fact that you replied "I dont knwo what isnt working" isnt a very good basis to fix stuff on
<mulder> isp not blocking anythinf me thinks.. dns shouldn't be 1.0.0.0 though
<mulder> yes since yesterday I haven't progressed...frustration of not getting any further
<martin__> mulder: what is your current status?
<mulder> what do you mean Martin?
<martin__> mulder: do you have a system with network connection?
<mulder> I am using a wireless router
<martin__> mulder: correction: does the system you are trying to install to has a working network connection?
<mulder> it does...it is a laptop
<martin__> you can have a laptop and still no network. Can you open a browser under linux and surf to e.g. google.com?
<mulder> yes I can...I browse the world wide web no probs at all
<mulder> within konqueror
<martin__> ok. now start "konsole"
<mulder> done
<stray77> make sources.list look like this ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20760
<martin__> type "ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com"
<martin__> does the pings get returned?
<mulder> how can I make sources list look like the ones you sent?
<mulder> sorry I am really beginning here...
<tk> muldo, kdesu kate sources.list
<tk> mulder: rather
<martin__> mulder: with a text editor of your choice. try sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tk> if you are in /etc/apt/ i forgot that part
<mulder> Wowowow! everything get so slow when I open Kate
<mulder> mouse cursor so slooow
<mulder> as well as gnenview
<mulder> is it something to do with graphics?
<martin__> mulder: this will wear off. I do not see a reason to have gwenview open, however.
<martin__> try to keep the application count low when doing administrative work
<mulder> me too...that was yesterday. but Kate is doing the same thing
<mulder> count low?
<mulder> how can I do that?
<tk> mulder: what kinda specs does this laptop have?
<mulder> duo core 1,6...1 gg ddr II ati x1400 512mb...80 gg hdd
<mulder> acer aspire 5672
<stray77> well that should be blazing fast
<mulder> in windows it is
<stray77> then itll be faster in linux
<mulder> I hope
<stray77> once you get the hang of it
<mulder> but even when I open system settings...stuff get slow. I have to close it to go back to normal
<stray77> right now youre stuck on editing a text file
<mulder> indeed
<martin__> I will be tared and feathered for this, but a computer is a tool. If windows *really* suits you better, you should use that. If you are willing to learn, You might see that linux is superior in many ways. However, being whiney about what is better in windows is inconsiderate. Just my 0.02 Euros.
<Shinzetsu> does someone know how to wipe a hdd and make 1 huge FAT32 partition on it?
<tk> fdisk...
<stray77> ya but whatever for?
<intelikey> martin i concur
<stray77> and huge is relative
<martin__> Shinzetsu: try kdesu gparted. it is somehow like partitionmagic
<Kiongku> stray77: u know how to write Autostart script?
<stray77> fat32 only goes so big
<mulder> i really want to use linux...but i would to see some tiny progess. don't need patronising though martin :-)
<Shinzetsu> yeah I need to backup my music before I set up this ubuntu/winxp dualboot system
<tk> Shinzetsu: ntfs-3g can read/write ntfs... i havent got it auto-mounting via fstab yet but it works when I mount it manuallly
<Shinzetsu> problem is,
<Shinzetsu> i got everything backed up, but its ext3 ><
<mulder> is there a way to have a better res for a start?
<tk> in the mean time..
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* tk goes to find some tar... *grin*
<martin__> mulder: I do not think this is patronising. I just have had my part of users being whiney about how much better everything used to work in windows blah blah. Such people might actually really be suited better with microsofts operating system. No offense intended.
<stray77> i still use both
<stray77> but i kinda have to for work
* tk just rebooted out of windows
* intelikey has wimdows,  one with a fan setting in it...
* tk just turned on a "heavy metal" audio stream and got Bob Marley....
<mulder> martin, if i wanted to use xp only i wouldn't be here believe me. not whinging, just a bit frustrated that's all
* martin__ hasn't used windows since 2000 ... but has a 386 MS-DOS box sitting under his desk for playing frontier: Elite II
<tk> mulder: what install did you use?
<intelikey> most with of my windows face east
<tk> martin__: is that under Win 3.11?
* __osh__ don't have a bias. Right tool for the job is the way. Most often Linux/KDE, sometimes windows.
<tk> or dos?
<martin__> tk: pure dos
<tk> heh, nice, havent seen a true dos pc in years now :P
<tk> bah, time to change key settings, cant ctrl+tab in FF :/
<martin__> tk, simply works best for that old-skool gaming experience. you can have a douzend for a buck at ebay
<mulder> i downloaded the 6.06.1 version from kubuntu (torrent) guess the desktop version
<tk> ugh, oh yah... I asked earlier, how compllicated is the chroot 32bit FF under 64bit Kubuntu?
<martin__> mulder: do you have a list of most immediate problems?
<mulder> yes sure martin
<tk> mulder: booted to live cd and installed from the desktop shortcut? did you have any problems with the live CD version? or more once you rebooted to HD boot?
<martin__> mulder: that's kind of a lawyers answer - totally correct, and totally useless ;) How about sharing that list
<tk> I must have to find  death metal stream to get metal on this radio... Our Lady Peace isnt heavy metal :(
<mulder> 1-want both cpus recognized not just one 2-want to have a nice shiny 1280x800 resolution for eye candy 3-being able to get updates whenever they are available
<mulder> give me time to write...I lost one hand
<mulder> booted from image cd burned on disk
<mulder> but it took a long time to install though...
<Gh0st75> well, finally got kubuntu reinstalled, and i have sound again
<martin__> mulder: concerning 3) did you change your sources.list by now?
<tk> I'm considering going back to 64bit just to see the performance differennce with F@H
<Gh0st75> is there a way i can backup my current kubuntu installation, a saved state if you will.....before i mess around trying to get java reinstalled, i don't want java to force me to reinstall kubuntu again, my slow connection makes the initial updates take 4-5 hours
<Hawkwind> mulder: 1) Install the linux-686(SMP) kernel and you'll see both CPU's that your system has.  3) Adept tells you of updates or you can simply run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade once a day or so and if there are updates it will tell you
<K3B> o/h
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: If you follow the java how-to it won't force you to reinstall.
<Hawkwind> !java > Gh0st75
<Dimon> mulder, there is automatic updater
<martin__> Hawkwind: 3) there is a problem with mulders retrieving the repros list
<Gh0st75> that's the how-to i followed before, and i ended up with no sound
<mulder> guys the main point that got me to the download problem was that i couldn't get hold of the linux 686 kernel...
<Dimon> it displays icon at the bottom right corner when updates are available
<Hawkwind> mulder: Then you don't have enough sources defined is the problem
<mulder> I have checked..I only have one cpu recognized as 0
<intelikey> this is bad.   dist-upgrade wants to install 70m of language packs.    i don't use any language packs.....   and i thought localepurge would prevent such things.
<tk> mulder: you said you have web access right?
<mulder> yes...also I wouldn't be here if i didn't :-)
<tk> i can pop the kernel on my webserver if it helps
<intelikey> is there someplace to black list packages ?
<mulder> that is why I am confused
<mulder> maybe a dns problem?
<Kevin_Jim> i have a Dual Boot Desktop PC with Kubuntu and window$ xp
<tk> mulder: you have the 64bit or 32bit intels?
<Gh0st75> same here kevin
<mulder> 32 bits
<tk> nm
<tk> stupid quesiton
<mulder> centrino duo
<mulder> I am using a Dlink wireless router
<Kevin_Jim> i want to backup the latest norton ghost backup, but this is going to disable the boot sector
<Kevin_Jim> and it will load only window$
<tk> Hawkwind: this would be the right deb file for him rihgt? linux-image-686-smp_2.6.12.16.1_i386.deb
<Kevin_Jim> does anyone know who to do it whitout damage the Grub nor Kubuntu
<Kevin_Jim> ???
<roman> wy is amule so sloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww
<Hawkwind> tk: There is a 2.6.15.26 version in the repos
<mulder> but for 386
<mulder> and it shows as installed
<mulder> why the 686 version isn;t installed by default?
<mulder> ok I am off for now...machine getting hot. will try to come back later
<tk> hmmm Hawkwind... if I do apt-get -d install (package) it still says it will unpack it... am I jus tbeing paranoid in thinking that its gonna try and install it?
<J4t__> tk: the package is downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tk> J4t__: thanks, just didnt want to accidently install ta kernel i couldnt use trying to help someone :P
<J4t__> tk: ok :)
<tk> but he's not here now anyways
<__osh__> Is there somewhere on launchpad.net a place where I can see the latest reported bugs? Not just the 5 last as on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<GameX>  limewire is better then amule
<GameX> so does someone know how to instal limewire on kkununtu
<fek> moin
<K3B> KTorrent is the best
<Kevin_Jim> GameX: don't install Limewire
<Kevin_Jim> but FrostWire
<Kevin_Jim> it's the same thing
<GameX> you can't downld music with ktorrent
<Kevin_Jim> even the interface is the same
<K3B> oh really
<GameX> is frostwire special for linux
<Kevin_Jim> yes
<GameX> so ktorrent is stupid
<GameX> then i go for frostwire
<GameX> :)
<Kevin_Jim> try Automatix, Automatix will Download and install everything you chose to
<Kevin_Jim> Frostwire, Azureus, nVidia - AMD ( ATI ) Drivers and many other things
<GameX> nice progam
<Kevin_Jim> very nice
<K3B> i use KTorrent(Azureus) -it's good P2p
<Kevin_Jim> you can get Xgl/Compiz too
<GameX> i am downloading it now
<K3B> and...
<ChandlerBing> does anyone of you use kde 3.5.4 and twinview?
<GameX> i need ATI driver my ati radeon 9250
<K3B> 3.5.2 only
<Kevin_Jim> i use KDE 3.5.4
<ChandlerBing> i have problems with the X modul in system settings. when i edit my xorg.conf my hand kde falls back to 800x600
<ChandlerBing> can i disable the x modul in system settings?
<K3B> can you tell me more arguments why you use KDE 3.5.4??
<ChandlerBing> because it's the latest version
<Kevin_Jim> because it has Bug Fixed and 2 new Features
<K3B> and so...
<Kevin_Jim> i told you so...
<Kevin_Jim> KDE Rulez
<GameX> how do you install frostwire
<ChandlerBing> yes, but the x modul sucks
<Kevin_Jim> KDE 4 is gonna kick some serius @ss
<Kevin_Jim> w8 untill KDE 4
<K3B> KDE Rulezzzz - only Rulezzzz
<K3B> ??
<ChandlerBing> well, I love KDE. but i dont like it that i cant edit the xorg.conf by hand and make kde accept my changes
<__osh__> Kevin_Jim: How do you know? KDE4 is just some libs atm, isn't it?
<Kevin_Jim> NO
<HailandKill> I remember finding a wiki that listed wireless devices that have linux support and work under kubuntu. Anyone know it? Or know of a similar list?
<Kevin_Jim> KDE is gonna many steps foreword
<Kevin_Jim> look at this and the links in it
<Kevin_Jim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde_4
<__osh__> HailandKill: I thought I saw something like that on tuxmobile.com
<dotem> cauko
<dotem> existuje nieco ako alkohol 120 pre linux [pls help me] 
<K3B> im must go out but a come back for hour
<HailandKill> __osh__ : Not what I was thinking, but certainly similar. Thanks.
<__osh__> Kevin_Jim: Right. So the new fantastic KDE4 will look exactly like KDE3.X. Right. Got it.  From what I can see from your link it sais that they're focusing on API's and libs. Just like I said.
<__osh__> HailandKill: I thought I saw a list there (some time ago) about which devices works good with linux. Wasn't that what you were looking for?
<larson9999> i bought a new machine with an amd64 3500 cpu.  the question i have is should i put a 64 bit kubuntu on it?  i've heard there are lots of things that don't work with it.
<HailandKill> __osh__ : no, the list you sent me was great! I just meant it wasn't *the* list I was thinking. It's perfect though. Thanks =)
<Kevin_Jim> _osh_: go Google it and make your reasearch, you'll see that it's not it
<__osh__> larson9999: Please try and tell me the result. I tried some 6months ago and was disappointed. Perhaps things are better now.
<Kevin_Jim> but for me the Qt4 is alone a very very good reason to to the swich
<larson9999> lol@__osh__ how about you try again and t ell me the results?
<tsdgeos_> larson9999: it works perfectly here
<tsdgeos_> except
<tsdgeos_> flash
<tsdgeos_> acrobat reader
<tsdgeos_> some media codecs
<Gh0st75> i have java installed according to the link you sent hawkwind, but when i try to verify the installation on java.com, it's not picking up. i've selected java under tools -> html settings
<Gh0st75> is there another command i need to type in console, i seem to remember having to before
<Kevin_Jim> and Phonon
<Kevin_Jim> and many other things
<Kevin_Jim> don't forget
<Kevin_Jim> some people are going to pay much many to make a pc that can make the swich from xp to s-vista
<__osh__> Kevin_Jim: Oh, I'll switch too. When it's out. And when I see something worth futzing about. Right now it's just kde3 with newer libs...
<Gh0st75> would this be what i need to type: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<Kevin_Jim> svista = delete at Greeks
<hitomi> if someone have a prob of partition aumount at start up, just install autofs :)
<Gh0st75> or would this be the right command: sudo update-alternatives --config java      ....got these from two different sites
<psb154> GhOst75 don't know if it helps but you can: man update-java-alternatives
<Gh0st75> man instead of sudo?
<psb154> man as in manual :-)
<tuxar> hello, someone knows why kmail starts everytime I start korganizer ? At home that is not happend
<psb154> man - an interface to the on-line reference manuals
<Gh0st75> k, tried that and i get a screen i don't seem to understand too well
<__osh__> and for graphical man, type "man:" in konqueror. =)
<larson9999> tsdgeos: are there work arounds for flash and the media codecs?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> no idea
<tsdgeos> probably a chroot would help
<Gh0st75> "timestamp too far in the future" when i use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tsdgeos> but i'm happy without flash and media :-)
<__osh__> larson9999: tedious ones when I tried it. Changerooted 32-bit installations called from the 64-bit world. :-/
<Gh0st75> wtf does that mean?
<tuxar> hello, someone knows why kmail starts everytime I start korganizer ? At home that is not happend
<__osh__> Gh0st75: Probably that your clock is way off.
<grothesk> Gh0st75: You should keep your clocks uptodate.
<__osh__> Gh0st75: or was during installation. Timestamp on your files doesn't match the current time.
<TheFuzzball> hello, who can tell me how to configure kmilo for my IBM Thinkpad X30?
<Gh0st75> my clock was just reset earlier, to the correct time
<larson9999> Gh0st75: i got that message when i changed the time to the past in between installing programs.
<Gh0st75> should i restart kubuntu to make sure any clocks update?
<Gh0st75> ah, it might have been during the java download that i updated the clock
<larson9999> Gh0st75: if you wait a while you can install again
<TheFuzzball> hello?
<Gh0st75> oy vey, i could never possibly mess up in windows this much, does the learning curve or pickiness of linux ever cease to be frustrating?
<Gh0st75> larson: wait a while as in minutes or hours?
<larson9999> Gh0st75: depends on how many hours you changed the time.
<Gh0st75> great, like 4 hours or so
<larson9999> Gh0st75: i think you can also change the time back and then finish installing stuff
<Gh0st75> i dunno what the exact time was before i changed it....being a windows user such a minor change i didn't think i'd need to document
<tuxar> hello, someone knows why kmail starts everytime I start korganizer ? At home that is not happend
<dhq> PHP running on your server does not support the GD image library, check with your webhost if ImageMagick is installed
<larson9999> Gh0st75: the learning curve picks up.  for what it's worth, i had my aunt install windows from scratch and she could get everything installed correctly.  i think part of the curve issue is due to the fact that pc's come with windows already installed.
<dhq> plz  help me out
<psb154> tuxar if you look at the properties of the korganizer icon what application is it launching?
<larson9999> she could=she could not
<dotem_> hi
<Gh0st75> i've installed and tinkered with windows for 7 years now, and i was able to get kubuntu installed with zero effort, it's just that if you want to install anything not pre-loaded, or do anything beyond surfing, chatting or emailing, then you're going to encounter trouble
<tuxar> The reminder daemon
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: That's not true.  It's just things are done completely different in Linux and you have to get used to how things are done.  Everyone starts off slow when it comes to Linux
<Gh0st75> the ubuntu wiki is a great help, i must admit
<larson9999> Gh0st75: yeah but i bet you'd have similar issues if windows didn't install the non free stuff for you.
<larson9999> Gh0st75: but you could always pay someone to install it for you and still come out cheaper than buying windows.
* tuxar psb154 Only the Reminder Daemon
<Gh0st75> already have windows, mainly doing this as a learning experience
<TheFuzzball> Pirate windows! it won't make any difference to bill
<Gh0st75> heh, the experience has been a mix of learning and humility :)
<psb154> tuxar is that the one in the tray or the icon that launches the application
<dotem> speak sb slovak
<larson9999> Gh0st75: yes, my point is that if linux came preinstalled like windows, many of the issues go away
<Gh0st75> i'll leave java and frostwire until later this afternoon, will work on codecs and customizations for now
* tuxar psb154 the one in the tray
<Gh0st75> true enough larson, to use what came pre-loaded with kubuntu, everything worked perfectly
<Gh0st75> heck, even windows can't always say that
<psb154> tuxar I meant the icon you use to launch the application
<dhq> PHP running on your server does not support the GD image library, check with your webhost if ImageMagick is installed
* tuxar psb154 aaahh sorry, I'm going to check it out because I'm starting korganizer autmatixally with the system
<psb154> k
* tuxar psb154 or using katapult
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon all!:)
* tuxar psb154 ok don't worry. I check it later, thanks for your help psb154
<psb154> np
<Hawkwind> tuxar: Curious...why do you keep using /me to send text to the channel ?
<Gh0st75> in konqueror, is there a way to set bookmark folders so that you don't have all the toolbar options in each folder repeated?
<tuxar> ups sory Hawkwind, I'm very new in IRC and I understand that is the command to send private messages to others
<Gh0st75> the Add, Edit, and New options show up inside every single folder
<Hawkwind> tuxar: No.  To send a private message, you do /query <nick> or /msg <nick>  /me is known as an action
* psb154 drinks his coffee and dips his bicuit.
<Hawkwind> tuxar: However, it is considered rude to PM users without permission.  Best to keep all conversation here in the main channel so others can see and help
<psb154> Hawkwind... leave... the... kid... alone...
<tuxar> ok, but for example , you send me this message, it is a PM ? I reading this in red colour
* psb154 does a good-bad-ugly whistle
<Hawkwind> psb154: Excuse me ?
<psb154> wtf
<Hawkwind> tuxar: No it's not a PM when I send you this message.  I'm just using your nick at the beginning of the sentence so you know I'm speaking to you
<__osh__> Is there somewhere on launchpad.net a place where I can see all the latest reported bugs? Not just the 5 last as on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<tuxar> Hawkwind: juaaaa, thanks and sorry for this mess,
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: AFAIK those options are always there.  I've never seen a way to get rid of them
<Hawkwind> tuxar: No need to apologize.  Just teaching you how IRC works :)
<Hawkwind> __osh__: launchpad.net/bugs ?
<Gh0st75> bummer, guess i'll resort to one long list and scrap the folders, i get irked by redundency, heh
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: It's done that way to make bookmarking things easier.  Instead of having to go in and move them around you can add a bookmark where you want.  A lot easier that way
<tuxar> Hawkwind: :) thk you very much !
<Hawkwind> __osh__: https://launchpad.net/malone
<tuxar> Hawkwind: the last... how to put me in away mode ? /away ?
<Hawkwind> __osh__: From that screen you can select many different things to show more than just the top 5 bugs
<Hawkwind> tuxar: /away   But make sure your client is setup to *not* announce an away message.  Most channels don't want to see away messages, and some will kick/ban you for using them
<Hawkwind> tuxar: Or you can do: /away <message-here>
<CyberMad> why kubuntu better than ubuntu (i say this because #ubuntu have bigger community than #kubuntu), AFAIK KDE is more popular than Gnome. I want install the distro in my new IBM X31 laptop :)
<Gh0st75> i do most of my websurfing at work anyhoo, just need my online billing and torrent links here
<gebruiker> my kubuntu is so sloww
<Tm_T> CyberMad: they're just the same base, different desktop
<tuxar> Hawkwind: thk
<Gh0st75> cybermad, to my understanding both are similar desktops, but kde is supposed to look more like windows than gnome does
<__osh__> Hawkwind: Yes, but I can't seem to find a view that holds the latest bugs at the top and then goes backwards in time. That would be usefull to me as I could use that to locate duplicates.
<Tm_T> Gh0st75: err, no
<Tm_T> Gh0st75: it's supposed to look KDE, not "like windows"
<gebruiker> my kubuntu is so sloww... why?
<Gh0st75> *shrugs* as i said, to my understanding, just going by the information i've read online, which has enormous discrepency it seems when it comes to linux
<Tm_T> Gh0st75: hehe ;)
<Hawkwind> __osh__: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla
<CyberMad> so, do you choose kubuntu just because "like windows" ?
<Gh0st75> is there a project similar to the Ubuntu starter wiki in the works for Kubuntu?
<gebruiker123> my kubuntu is sooo slow! WHY???!??!?!?
* tuxar is away: <This announce is working thanks to Hawkwind>
<CyberMad> gebruiker123 buy new PC with higher specs.
<Hawkwind> gebruiker123: Trying being more descriptive.  Give details of what is slow, what you're doing when it's slow
<Tm_T> tuxar: noooh :(
<gebruiker123> erhhh
<psb154> lol
<__osh__> Hawkwind: excellent. just what I was looking for. thanks a bunch. =)
<Hawkwind> CyberMad: That's not a reasonable answer
<Gh0st75> CyberMad: yes, to make the initial learning curve less of a shock. i intend this to be my first linux distro, but not my last. once i've learned more about unix i'll be looking for a distro more specific to my needs
* tuxar is back.
<gebruiker123> When I apt-get upgrade my box ... it takes ages to get in my home directory with konqurorororor openoffice takes ages to load
<Hawkwind> __osh__: On the https://launchpad.net/malone screen, click on the top right option that says 'ubuntu-bugzilla'
<CyberMad> Hawkwind yes i know, because he didn't give descriptive question :P
<gebruiker123> I have Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz
<Tm_T> CyberMad: I use kubuntu because KDE is highly configurable, easy to use and just right to my needs
<Tm_T> CyberMad: it's up to you what you like
<__osh__> Hawkwind: yep. found it.
<Tm_T> CyberMad: in raw: Gnome is more simple "just works" and KDE is more flexible and highly configurable
<CyberMad> Tm_T ok, i better start try both... each 3 months :D
<Hawkwind> CyberMad: People choose to use what they use because they can and because they like it.  They find it works for them.  We suggest that you use many different things and decide what's best for *you*
<Tm_T> CyberMad: heh, have both
<Gh0st75> both kde and gnome appear to be "heavy desktops", i've had people recommend desktops like Fluxbox for frequent remote desktop use for example, as it's a lighter desktop and less laggy through remote
<Tm_T> CyberMad: you can install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop so you can choose which you use
<__osh__> Tm_T: Gnome makes me want to start a kickboxing fight with my computer, but to each his own I guess. ;-)
<CyberMad> Tm_T how much Gnome take hard disk space ?
<gebruiker123>  IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT82 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz
<Tm_T> CyberMad: no idea
<gebruiker123> why the hell is my pc so god dam slow!
<gebruiker123> i start to hate kubuntu
<Tm_T> __osh__: Gnome is very restrictive to my needs ;(
<__osh__> CyberMad: not much. and it's quite pretty though.
<Gh0st75> much memory there gebruiker123?
<CyberMad> ok, thank you for every explanation :)
<Gh0st75> i'm running 1gb ram, but i'd imagine kubuntu should run fine on 512
<__osh__> Tm_T: I'm hooked on KDE too but I do believe ubuntu is much more polished than kubuntu is. I usually recommend ppl to try out ubuntu rather than kubuntu (I'm sorry to say).
<Tm_T> __osh__: well, it is, because of the nature of Gnome (there's less to control iirc)
<Gh0st75> i would be more inclined to recommend ubuntu to new people as well, they have more informative forums and starter wiki at the moment
<bruno__> cawo, je tu niekto s jazykom slovenskym???
<Tm_T> bruno__: please use english
<__osh__> !si
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> __osh__: si?
<bruno__> ok, i must speak english....
<__osh__> Tm_T: Slovenia. If there was a kubuntu channel in that language.
<bruno__> speak here anyone slovak????
<__osh__> !se
<Tm_T> bruno__: and I don't know if there any slovenian community
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Tm_T> __osh__: stop fishing ;)
<__osh__> Tm_T: Like for swedes... ;-)
<user_> hi :)
<__osh__> and I was obviously wrong. it was slovakian, not slovenian.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm off ->
<__osh__> Tm_T: Not fishing. Really...  No time for that. =)
<bruno__> here nobody speak slovak????
<g4lv4tr0n> sometimes when i boot my machine it freezes on Mounting root filesystem, after a few hits of the restart button it boots. does anyone else have this problem, or know how i can fix it ??
<__osh__> bruno__: I know a few words on slovenian, but that doesn't help you much, does it? ;-)
<__osh__> g4lv4tr0n: sounds like there's something wrong with your disk or motherboard. install smartmontools and check your disks.
<__osh__> s/ on / in /g
<g4lv4tr0n> how do i check my disk with smartmontools
<fabrizio> hi
<K3B> i speak polish language , hehe  that is resamle slovanian
<__osh__> g4lv4tr0n: install it, then read the manpages. then ask again if something isn't clear. it's not that hard.
<g4lv4tr0n> sudo smartctl /dev/sda1 did nothing ?
<K3B> #privmsg bruno czy ty mnei rozumiesz??
<g4lv4tr0n> might go and do a low level format
<uwo> bol
<bruno> its here anyone who can create server on kubunu distribution whith dns server and learn me how dns server running???
<fritsch> bruno: a local dns server? so that the clients behind can connect to the internet?
<bruno> server for my page and pages my friends
<fdoving> bruno: this is a nice document: http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/
<bruno> thanks all
<UQlev> Anybody installed AMD64 distro?
<bruno> msg nickserv set hide email on
<AndyZ> hello?
<Erich-K> Hello
<AndyZ> I need help uninstalling Linux.  To whom should I go?
<Erich-K> Err
<Erich-K> No clue
<UQlev> AndyZ: what do you mean uninstall Linux?
<Erich-K> Why don't you try a google search "How to uninstall linux"
<UQlev> AndyZ: just use its partitions for something else
<AndyZ> UQlev: It keeps crashing on me
<Erich-K> What distro?
<AndyZ> Kubuntu
<Erich-K> How much RAM do you have?
<AndyZ> 512
<Erich-K> Not bad
<fritsch> Erich-K:  :-)
<Erich-K> Mine runs fine on 384
<UQlev> AndyZ: i386 or AMD64 distro?
<Erich-K> When you say it crashes, what exactly happens?
<AndyZ> UQ: I don't know.  Erich: it freezes up and I have to reset the comp.  I'd rather just uninstall it since I have a 10 gig partitition that I'd like to use for other stuff
<UQlev> AndyZ: be carefull with bootloader and grub. When you use Linux partition for other staff it might crash on boot unless you replace bootloader
<Erich-K> Mine use to crash like that until i set my monitor and graphics card in display and now it works fine
<bruno> must i have register domain to dns? i want create some record in dns without registered domains. please help me
<UQlev> bruno: what records do you want?
<bruno> server running only with my ip
<UQlev> bruno: do you want only A record for your server?
<bruno> i dont know. i want create server for my page and pages my friends, but i havent register domain-.
<fritsch> bruno: ah! a webserver?
<fritsch> bruno: with dynamic dns, so that you get a "free one"?
<fritsch> bruno: from for example http://www.dyndns.org
<SeicherlBoB> hi! looks like i crashed my kde when trying to set up a dualscreen. can anybody help me? system starts perfectly but kde/X-server hangs when trying to start up
<VincentMX> hi
<bruno> webserver, ftp server, database, dns for domain.
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > hi all
<VincentMX> hi chabin[No_LiMiT] 
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > i installed the last wine version
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > but when i use steam
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > it freeze
* VincentMX is not very familiar with Wine
<Dr_Willis> STEAM -  The reason  i gave up on pc games.
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > lol
<VincentMX> yeh
<VincentMX> steam kinda sucks
<VincentMX> only thing good about steam is...
<Dr_Willis> the Nasty state of copy protection and things like Steam.. really make gaming on a pc suck at times.
<VincentMX> what is good about steam anyway?!
<bruno> i want have server but im havent registered doomains.
<Dr_Willis> VincentMX,  ya can get games online.. but oh wait.. you cant give/sell them to your friends then whenyou are done...
<VincentMX> ok
<Dr_Willis> VincentMX,  the games are cheaper? Oh wait.. thats not true either.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<VincentMX> '
<VincentMX> :)
<SeicherlBoB> people, can anyone help me with my crashed x-server?
<VincentMX> anybody knows why sound wont work on the kubuntu livecd?
<VincentMX> it dont work here
<UQlev> VincentMX: incompatible soundcard
<VincentMX> ok
<R6Ale> hi
<VincentMX> so my laptop is practically useless?
<VincentMX> i cant run kubuntu on it
<VincentMX> not with sound anyhow
<UQlev> VincentMX: yes trash it unless you find another application
<SeicherlBoB> VincentMX: well, install it and get the drivers
<Dr_Willis> No Sound = Useless.... wow... kids these days.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> i need music
<R6Ale> well Dr_Willis, youve to admit that nosound is kind of harsh
* Dr_Willis recalls when the little beepy pc speaker was the only source of sound.
<UQlev> VincentMX: mp3 player costs a way less
<Dr_Willis> R6Ale,  not really. I tend to watch all my movies at work with CC enabled.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<R6Ale> whats a cc?
<R6Ale> =P
<Dr_Willis> No VIDEO would be harsh..
<Dr_Willis> Close Captioning/Subtitles
<Dr_Willis> :P
<VincentMX> not for a webserver
<R6Ale> im running debian etch with no video atm =P
<SeicherlBoB> Ermm.... guys. can anybody lend me his ear? i need help getting my KDE running again
<R6Ale> what happened SeicherlBoB
<VincentMX> type startkde in the console
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: set up a dualscreen and had to restart X-server.... no sign of live since that
<UQlev> VincentMX: tru to run Knoppix on it
<VincentMX> but i want kubuntu
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: i need to reset the X-server to single-screen via console but dont know where
<Dr_Willis> Knoppix is a live cd - run it as a TEST.
<Erich-K> Knoppix is fun
<zblach> anyone up to teaching me the basics of shell scripting (?)
<VincentMX> the kubuntu cd is a livecd
<VincentMX> but ok
<Dr_Willis> SeicherlBoB,  you dident backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf did ya? check that file - and see if a backup was auto made.
<R6Ale> well, im off the hook with xorg
<R6Ale> lemme check
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VincentMX> ill run knoppix on it
<Dr_Willis> zblach,  go read the 'advance bash scripting guide'
<zblach> 'advance bash scripting guide' for noobs?
<SeicherlBoB> Dr_Willis: no didnt backup ;) though it would be no problem.
<Dr_Willis> zblach,  google it.. bookmark it.. read it. :P
<VincentMX> knoppix 3.2 is too old isn't it?
<VincentMX> october 2003
<Dr_Willis> SeicherlBoB,  for me its no problem... explainign it to someone else.. can be. :P
<UQlev> VincentMX: yes, 5.x is out
<VincentMX> ok
<gebruiker> guys
<R6Ale> SeicherlBoB: do what fritsch said
<gebruiker> I need a application that does the following allow me to configure my ppp/pptp/pppoe coneection
<R6Ale> or you can manually edit the config file
<Dr_Willis> zblach,   tldp.org also has a great many guides
<Dr_Willis> zblach,  and ya got the Ubuntu/Kubuntu homepages with lots of guides as well.
<VincentMX> UQlev, would morphix do?
<SeicherlBoB> i got an xorg.conf.1      edit date is likely to be moment of changeing the setup.
<gebruiker> I need a application that does the following allow me to configure my ppp/pptp/pppoe coneection
<R6Ale> then rename it and check if it works
<Dr_Willis> SeicherlBoB,  ya could try copying it to xorg.conf or ya can reconfigure X with    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<UQlev> VincentMX: try morphix
<SeicherlBoB> I'll try to use this file and see what happens. How can i start the X-server from console? is it init.d/xcommon start?
<VincentMX> ok
<R6Ale> back it up first if you are going the dkpg-reconfig route
<Dr_Willis> SeicherlBoB,  if X isent running. you can just try 'startx'
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<SeicherlBoB> looks good !!!
<R6Ale> you got both displays running?
<SeicherlBoB> gotta restart and see about the displays then. right now i'm happy i see anything at all ;)
<R6Ale> well, dont forget to backup the config file =P
<AndyZ> Ok.  If you have a partition on your disk which has Linux and everything inside, can you just format that partition?
<R6Ale> of course you can... it would not be the smartest move if you dont have a backup
<AndyZ> Would that get rid of Linux if the mentioned partition doesn't have anything on it that I want?
<R6Ale> how many partitions do you have?
<Gh0st75> yay, i now have java installed and working, and this time it let me keep my sound :)
<Dr_Willis> AndyZ,  format it for what os to use in what way?
<UQlev> AndyZ: do you use grub as bootloader?
<AndyZ> 2 different areas, one barrier between, as I understand it.  And I'd rather throw data from WinXP into it.  And I don't know what I use, sorry
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: ok, now i got single screen again.
<eeos> I have recompiled the kernel, but the process does not generate the img file
<R6Ale> but its working right?
<Dr_Willis> AndyZ,  You are wanting to TOTALLY remove Linux from the system?
<AndyZ> yes
<eeos> if I try to boot with the new kernel I get kernel panic
<fritsch> AndyZ: just go to windows
<AndyZ> I'm listening
<gebruiker_> how do i make a Applcation start ONCE!! when kde starts?
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: yeah, the single one.... now the question is if i can start the second aswell
<UQlev> AndyZ: if you use grub, it keeps configs on Linux partition. Once you clean it your windows will not boot
<eeos> is there anyone who can help with kernel recompiling?
<Dr_Willis> AndyZ,   use the XP cd. and its rescue mode and the 'fixmbr' command to remove the grub/lilo  boot loader
<fritsch> AndyZ: and Rightclick on your icon (where the drives, cdroms) are in
<Dr_Willis> AndyZ,  that will make it boot to windows only.
<fritsch> AndyZ: choose manage
<R6Ale> SeicherlBoB: i take it the 2nd display does not work at all
<fritsch> AndyZ: Here you can delete the linux partition
<fritsch> AndyZ: after that you reboot with your windows XP cdrom and repair your "start environment"
<AndyZ> thank you all
<fritsch> AndyZ: -> Linux gone
<R6Ale> =/
<Dr_Willis> Then enjoy the Malware! :P
<Dr_Willis> also dont forget to delete the swap partition. Unless ya use Live CD's
* MitchM begs with AnzyZ to consider what he is doing
<fritsch> AndyZ: but prepare -  you are not able to boot, after having deletet the linux partition (grub is also gone)
<Dr_Willis> then ya could keep it. so they can use it.
<fritsch> Sorry, nothing we could do ...
<fritsch> he did not want to debug, etc.
<MitchM> *nods head ins hame*
<MitchM> shame*] 
<R6Ale> off to eat
<fritsch> Perhaps he ends up with a none working boot manager *G*
<fritsch> and hates linux for the rest of his life *G*
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: ....
<R6Ale> yeap?
<SeicherlBoB> you stay?
<R6Ale> ive 2 more minutes
<R6Ale> =D
<Dr_Willis> boot xp cd --> rescue mode --> 'fixmbr' command --> now it will boot. :)
<Dr_Willis> if he caught that part i dont know...
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: the thing is: its a laptop. 1 got 1 graphicsadapter with 2 monitors and a second one with one monitor. so which will be the LCD and which is the VGA external
<R6Ale> SeicherlBoB: this will sound stupid, but you do have a dual headed graphic display, right?
<SeicherlBoB> R6Ale: its a laptop with external. Windows used to run in dualhead
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: what graphics card do you use?
<SeicherlBoB> some intel onboard
<R6Ale> ewk
<SeicherlBoB> intel 852GM
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: ah okay! then you need a special tool
<Dr_Willis> ick
<SeicherlBoB> fritsch: tell me more
<R6Ale> got to run. ill be back in 30' if you still need a hand
<SeicherlBoB> thanks!
<SeicherlBoB> enjoy your meal
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: sudo apt-get install i810switch
<SeicherlBoB> that sounds good
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: please be sure you are using this driver in your xorg.conf
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: you can do: i810switch crt on or i810switch crt off
<Gh0st75> i just tried to open adept and it's not responding, if i kill it will i be locked out of the package manager?
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: or i810switch lcd on i80switch lcd off
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: with sudo i think
<SeicherlBoB> driver is i810
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: good installed this programm?
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: you external monitor is plugged?
<SeicherlBoB> not yet... wait
<SeicherlBoB> yeah. external is plugged and running, LCD is off
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: no do: sudo i810switch lcd on
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: lets see
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: your lcd should "light" up and your picture sould be the same on each ...
<SeicherlBoB> have to install first ;)
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: just one command *G* :-) give speed
<eeos> anyone with experience in compiling kernel? I have some problems.
<SeicherlBoB> it says "enabling lcd" but nothing happens. should i start with lcd running and no crt attached?
* SeicherlBoB is a bit slow cause he has to switch monitor/keyboard all the time
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: yes try this
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: please restart your computer without LCD
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: without crt, sorry
<Gh0st75> hmm, i think i broke adept yet again (damn fragile little thing)
<SeicherlBoB> ok
<Gh0st75> what's the konsole command to relase any programs running the package manager so i can get back into adept?
<SeicherlBoB> ok. this will take a sec.
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: take your time (me is waitong on kpete 0.12.2 to finish compiling)
<SeicherlBoB> hehe. whatever that is ;)
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: kopete ...
<Gh0st75> anyone?
<SeicherlBoB> ok. lcd running. no crt attached
<eeos> anyone with experience in compiling kernel?
<fritsch> eeos: me
<eeos> fritsch: thanks
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: plug in your crt
<SeicherlBoB> done
<eeos> fritsch I have recompiled the kernel added it to grub but all I get when I try to start it is a kernel panic
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: sudo i810switch crt on
<fritsch> eeos: how did you recompile it?
<Gh0st75> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Gh0st75> that's what i get when i try to open Adept
<fritsch> eeos: make-kpkg clean && make-kpkg --append-to-version "-myversion" --initrd
<fritsch> eeos: the --initrd is important
<SeicherlBoB> heyheyhey
<SeicherlBoB> there we go
<eeos> fritsch: make xconfig, make, make install, make modules_install
<fritsch> eeos: argh, this is really not the debian way
<fritsch> eeos: which sources did you take?
<eeos> fritsch, this is what they told me here on the chat room
<eeos> :-(
<fritsch> eeos: this was not good
<fritsch> eeos: which kernel soruces did you compile
<eeos> fritsch I have experience with other distributions
<eeos> linux-source-2.6.15
<eeos> fritsch linux-source-2.6.15
<fritsch> why did you recompile?
<fritsch> eeos: you had to apply a custom patch?
<eeos> fritsch to use alsa 1.0.11
<fritsch> eeos: did you change the whole configuration?
<fritsch> eeos: so you patched alsa "in" the kernel?
<eeos> fritsch  because i need it for my sound card based modem
<SeicherlBoB> fritsch: sorry for interupting here, but how can i setup the dualscreen now?
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: is this working?
<eeos> fritsch I did keep the whole configuration
<fritsch> eeos: did the alsa patch apply cleanly (*wondering*)
<SeicherlBoB> fritsch: yeah. but both showing the same
<gebruiker_> I would like to create a installer that restores everything i.e ghostimage or some kind of thing like it...
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: cool :-) if you make a presentation - this is cool
<eeos> fritsch but set sound system on and removed all other sound drivers, as suggested on alsa web site
<gebruiker_> I would like to create a installer that restores everything i.e ghostimage or some kind of thing like it...
<fritsch> eeos: the alsa patch applied cleanly?
<SeicherlBoB> fritsch: lol. i need 2 different ones. not a clone ;)
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: you have to deal with xinerama
<fritsch> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<SeicherlBoB> thanks!
<kujeger> gebruiker_: dd could work
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: look above (me just wanted to know, if it works)
<ninHer> hi all
<eeos> fritsch I did not apply the alsa patch
<gebruiker_> kujeger: a automatic installer that I could on cd-r
<eeos> fritsch I used the system suggested by alsa packagers
<fritsch> eeos: why then recompiling the kernel?
<SeicherlBoB> gotta go now anyway. thanks fritsch!
<eeos> where you compile alsa separately
<fritsch> eeos: you can compile alsa! and! using the default installed ubuntu kernel
<eeos> fritsch because you need to set the sound system YES in the kernel configuration and all the rest to no
<fritsch> eeos: okay! got it
<fritsch> eeos: got /usr/src/linux-2.6.15 ....
<fritsch> eeos: do
<BabaLi> Hi, how can i add the kubuntu cdrom to the repository ?
<fritsch> eeos: make-kpkg clean && make-kpkg --append-to-version "-eeos1" --initrd kernel_image
<fritsch> eeos: on command
<eeos> fritsch wait
<fritsch> eeos: after that, if you have to compile "nvidia modules or sth. other"
<eeos> fritsch do I need to be root?
<fritsch> eeos: make-kpkg --append-to-version "--eeos1" modules_image
<fritsch> eeos: yes
<fritsch> eeos: this will recompile the whole ubuntu kernel (can take a long time)
<eeos> fritsch thsi will NOT remove the present kernel, right?
<eeos> fritsch are you there?
<bruno> adres of my server is hostraj.com, but it dont running. runnoing only my ip adress
<fritsch> eeos: yes it wont
<fritsch> eeos: it will produce nice debian packages
<fritsch> eeos: you can install and uninstall
<fritsch> eeos: just be sure you typed in my commands correctly
<mulder> well back again .hello all
<eeos> fritsch so I will be able to run the different kernels
<eeos> fritsch I copied and pasted
<mulder> hello Fritsch
<mulder> and the rest of the helpful guilde
<eeos> fritsch is it going to use the config I created the last time?
<fritsch> eeos: good :-) you will
<fritsch> eeos: yes it does
<fritsch> eeos: it uses the .config
<fritsch> mulder: hi
<eeos> fritsch I have to check, because i think I did make mrproper at the end of last compile, so I removed .config! aaaarrgh!
<muller> hi
<mulder> well I am still stuck with the same probelm as yesterday
<mulder> I thought I was gona give up...I just can't. I really want to have Kubuntu running
<ubuntu_> hi room
<zipper_> hello
<marto> hi
<marto> sex>
<marto> ?
<ubuntu_> i am currently on ubuntu6
<ubuntu_> need to ask some question
<zipper_> okay?
<ubuntu_> how do i set the default manager in ubuntu kdm or gdm?
<marto> sex ve?
<marto> lainari
<ubuntu_> what is the command?
<marto> hahahaha
<marto> typanari
<marto> kavali
<marto> :"))))
<mulder> when you boot kubuntu you have the choice in the options
<mulder> am I right?
<marto> ebete sa v gyza ve
<marto> uuuuuuuuuu
<ubuntu_> that is right sir
<marto> ai sa ebem
<ubuntu_> but thing is
<eeos> fritsch I checked it uses the right config
<ubuntu_> when  chked services
<ubuntu_> i see both gdm and kdm
<marto> aaa
<eeos> fritsch what happens to the modules I have compiled for the old kernel?
<marto> :")))))))))
<ubuntu_> i only want kdm
<fritsch> eeos: good, so just wait, it produces deb packages, just a level higher
<eeos> fritsch can the new kernel use them?
<mulder> well google me thinks :-)
<fritsch> eeos: no! you have to recompile the modules, too
<eeos> fritsch (I compiled some additional modules)
<fritsch> eeos: which ones do you need?
<ubuntu_> so i wanted to know if the was cl tool for setting the defaul dm ?
<fritsch> eeos: you need fglx | nvidia?
<eeos> et13x for the agere system network card
<harmental> anybody using pybliograohic out there?
<eeos> fglrx for the ati card
<eeos> fritsch  et13x for the agere system network card and  fglrx for the ati card
<mulder> and me cannot get linux-686 to run...no downloads working and bad res because of an ati card
<eeos> fritsch plus the new alsa, of course
<fritsch> eeos: please do: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source
<eeos> fritsch after having installed the new kernel I imagine?
<ubuntu_> so no1 knows?
<jott_> ubuntu_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mulder> sorry Ubuntu
<zipper_> !nvidia > zipper_
<fritsch> eeos: no just in an other window
<ubuntu_> ty jott
<fritsch> eeos: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source
<eeos> fritsch shall I stop the compilation process?
<fritsch> eeos: no!
<fritsch> eeos: just do what i say :-)
<eeos> fritsch already done of course
<fritsch> eeos: 1.) sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source 2.) cd /usr/src/
<ubuntu_> jott u rock :)
<ubuntu_> ty so much
<fritsch> eeos: 3.) tar xvfz fglrx-kernel-source.tar.gz
<Bbetto> i need a program to convert wmv to mpeg
<fritsch> 4.) after your kernel compile is finished
<eeos> fritsch done
<fritsch> eeos: make-kpkg --append-to-version "--eeos1" modules_image (within you kernel tree)
<ubuntu_> Bbetto:  try winavi video convertor
<mulder> I guess I am going to reinstall Kubuntu...too much hassle getting things to work. What is the best kernel recommended folks?
<fritsch> eeos: this will produce kernel debs and fglrx debs
<eeos> fritsch after compilation of new kernel has finished
<eeos> fritsch ?
<fritsch> eeos: yes, i said so
<mulder> I have version Kubuntu 6.06.1 but not sure about KDE
<ubuntu_> kubunt 6 has kde 3.5
<grothesk> mulder: The latest Kernel, except you are running via-chipsets.
<jott_> Bbetto: mencoder or transcode is the way to go ;)
<eeos> fritsch without rebooting with new kernel, right
<eeos> fritsch ?
<fritsch> eeos: yes
<mulder> I am on lappy duo core
<fritsch> eeos: first create the debs (graphics and kernel)
<eeos> fritsch then?
<fritsch> eeos: when this is done! sudo dpkg -i KERNEL.deb FGLRX.deb
<Bbetto> mencoder and transcode are programs?
<mulder> but I have problems getting my second cpu recognized for a start
<fritsch> eeos: KERNEL = your produced deb FGLRX=the produced graphics deb
<ubuntu_> anyways ty guys
<ubuntu_> later all and god bless
<Kiongku> hi. can someone show me how to write script to put in Autostart?
<fritsch> eeos: after that : sudo update-grub
<ubuntu_> jott_:  ty so much once again
<fritsch> eeos: after that reboot
<eeos> fritsch so that I install the driver on the kernel before rebooting?
<fritsch> eeos: logical, or?
<jott_> ubuntu_: you're welcome ;)
<dhq> i need help with php in kubuntu
<eeos> fritsch that is very clever!
<fritsch> eeos: lol
<eeos> fritsch can I do the same with the other additional modules?
<fritsch> eeos: the debs should "land" in /usr/src
<eeos> fritsch so that I can package them for everybody else who needs them?
<fritsch> eeos: if these are debian packages, you can
<eeos> fritsch they are not not available for ubuntu as far as i know
<eeos> fritsch but I would like to make them available
<fritsch> eeos: then not possible so easy
<jott_> Bbetto: yes they are mighty commandline tools ;)
<fritsch> eeos: have fun
<eeos> fritsch so to give something back to the community
<mulder> I need some serious help folks :-(
<fritsch> eeos: this what i told you brings you working kernel (with ubuntu config) + working fglrx
<fritsch> eeos: nothing more
<mulder> Am I the only one not being able to download properly?
<fritsch> eeos: the rest you have to do yourself
<dhq> the error i get is
<dhq> PHP running on your server does not support the GD image library, check with your webhost if ImageMagick is installed
<fritsch> mulder: did you have a problem with network card or with apt-get?
<eeos> fritsch thanks a lot, I have been mislead her eon chat last time :-)
<fritsch> eeos: it`s important that you always! understand what the comamnds are doing
<eeos> fritsch can you point me to some documentation to make deb packages out of the modeuls I was telling you
<mulder> well I am connected to the internet...can browse through konqueror for example...but problems with downloads...apt-get updates
<eeos> fritsch to donate the packages to the community?
<fritsch> eeos: no, this is not so easy
<fritsch> !make-kpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make-kpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mulder> evertyhing that I open is so slow...system settings..and so on
<fritsch> eeos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fritsch> mulder: okay! here for you now
<fritsch> mulder: please do sudo vim /etc/apt/apt.conf
<eeos> fritsch i kow this document but it is only for edgy
<eeos> fritsch I meant to package the other modules for deb
<fritsch> eeos: this can be a bit tricky
<eeos> fritsch ah!
<eeos> fritsch documentation I can read?
<fritsch> eeos: mmmh, no one i just know at the moment
<fritsch> eeos: please wait for your kernel to get finished
<fritsch> eeos: -> i am with mulder
<fritsch> mulder: ?
<mulder> yes
<mulder> I am pastebining for you
<eeos> fritsch ok, thanks, will bother you again when compilation finishes :-D
<fritsch> eeos: hehe
<Kiongku> !ueagle-atm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ueagle-atm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !eagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eagle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20772
<fritsch> mulder: you are still inside vim?
<Kiongku> so anyone knows how to make use of the Autostart folder in kde?
<mulder> yes
<mulder> vim?
<fritsch> mulder: press "dd"
<mulder> I am in the console
<fritsch> mulder: -> private window, please
<mulder> have to register :-(
<fritsch> mulder: argh okay
<mulder> sorry will do it later
<fritsch> mulder: do: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mulder> in konsole?
<fritsch> mulder: yes
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<fritsch> mulder: should not return anything
<mulder> yes it doesnt
<mulder> not
<fritsch> mulder: now do: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> mulder: what happens?
<mulder> 0% connecting like yesterday and the day before
<fritsch> mulder: wait
<fritsch> mulder: cancel it
<fritsch> mulder: cd /etc/apt/
<mulder> doesn't give anything
<Darkkish> O.o
<mulder> only /etc/apt$
<Darkkish> its a directory dude
<Darkkish> a folder
<VincentMX> hi
<mulder> shall I poison myself or try again? :-)
<fritsch> mulder: you are in /etc/apt/ ?
<mulder> yes
<mulder> that is what it shows
<kujeger> is it even physically possible to have X run at 1600x1200@100hz?
<fritsch> mulder: now do sudo wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf
<fritsch> mulder: "sudo wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf"
<VincentMX> im running the kubuntu livecd, but i dont have any sound
<kujeger> because I swear it just refuses to do so no matter what I put in xorg.conf
<VincentMX> though it seems to support my soundcard
<fritsch> mulder: just copy and paste it
<mulder> I get an >
<fritsch> mulder: everything INSIDE ""
<Darkkish> Vinvent i think that might be a common problem with liveCD, but you can't change anything on the live CD permanently so it would be stypid trying to fix it
<fritsch> mulder: not the "" it self
<Darkkish> guys i have to boot to windows...
<VincentMX> Darkkish: so there are more people with the same problem?
<Darkkish> VincentMX: i know there was one yesterday
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<VincentMX> if i install, could i then solve the problem?
<Gh0st75> i had trouble with sound yesterday
<VincentMX> on livecd?
<Gh0st75> was after i installed java, not on the live cd but after i had already installed kubuntu on the HD
<Darkkish> i'm not sure, VincentMX have you ever used linux before?
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20775
<VincentMX> Darkkish: yes a lot
<Gh0st75> i reinstalled kubuntu and tried java again and now i have both java and sound
<Darkkish> VincentMX: go to adept and look for drivers
<VincentMX> ok
<fritsch> mulder: the WHOLE betwenn ""
<fritsch> mulder: watch "sudo wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf"
<mulder> me lost
<fritsch> mulder: CommandBegin: sudo wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf :CommandEnd
<fritsch> mulder: okay?
<Darkkish> VincentMX: also read what ghost said, basicly he had trouble until he installed it, and installed java, also make sure you're not testing the sound with an MP3 because kubuntu doesn't come with MP3 support preloaded
<mulder> I can't open Kate (sorry Kate) it get very slow
<fritsch> mulder: you do not have to open kate
<Darkkish> any ways i g2g
<Darkkish> later guys
<mulder> I am trying to understand what you asked me to do
<VincentMX> Darkkish: i mean the normal sounds
<Gh0st75> aye, just open kaffeine and play the sample clip in Examples to test your sound
<fritsch> mulder: you just have to make "one" command
<Darkkish> VincentMX: ok, well try what ghost said above,
<Gh0st75> or go under Sound in System Settings and click Test
<VincentMX> ok
<fritsch> mulder: command is following
<mulder> I open Konsole and type what?
<fritsch> mulder: yes in a terminal
<fritsch> mulder: i make a screen shot for you ... mom
<mulder> she is ok
<Gh0st75> i downloaded and installed java thru konsole instead of adept, and had less trouble this time
<mulder> me not...
<fritsch> mulder: you are in terminal, now?
<mulder> yes
<fritsch> mulder: "sudo su"
<fritsch> mulder: whithout the ""
<VincentMX> Gh0st75: but i have problems on the livecd, does the livecd have java?
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<mulder> ok it says root...balblah
<Gh0st75> no, neither the livecd or the regular install have java by default
<fritsch> mulder: "cd /etc/apt"
<fritsch> mulder: without the ""
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<mulder> still gives me root...blablah
<Gh0st75> your problem would appear to be different than mine, my sound worked fine until my first attempt at installing java in the regular install of kubuntu
<VincentMX> ok
<fritsch> mulder: but now there is /etc/apt <- at the beginning?
<Gh0st75> are you trying to get sound from a particular filetype tho?
<mulder> yes
<fritsch> mulder: "rm sources.list"
<Gh0st75> because many codecs aren't supported on the live cd or the initial install
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<Kiongku> my kde command shortcuts for keyboard crash o0?
<mulder> yes
<Gh0st75> did you try to play the nelson mandella clip from Kaffeine's examples folder?
<VincentMX> Gh0st75: no i mean the system sounds
<fritsch> mulder: "wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf"
<Gh0st75> so when you click Test you don't hear anything?
<VincentMX> ill try the clip
<VincentMX> nope
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<mulder> yes
<Gh0st75> hmm, not sure what to tell ya then
<fritsch> mulder: "wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/sources.list"
<kirikou> hello, i was trying to install apollon with the Apollon-all-in-one-installer for 1.0.2.1
<kirikou> On kubuntu
<kirikou> but I get the error : configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Gh0st75> on the live cd i encountered zero problems, so i suppose it could be an issue with sound card incompatibility, or a damanged image for the live cd
<kirikou> does anyone know how I get this in the $path
<timthelion_> for some reason every time I  start konqueror, the bookmarks toolbar is there.  even though, everytime I have it open. I remove it.  is there a way to permanently remove it so it will stop invading my screen space
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<mulder> it tries to open through Kate
<Gh0st75> sorry i have no other ideas, am a total beginner with this myself :(
<fritsch> mulder: no! thats wrong
<mulder> and Kate doesn't open
<VincentMX> ok
<fritsch> mulder: what command did you type in?
<VincentMX> no sound in mandela clip either
<fritsch> mulder: man, man :-(
<Gh0st75> k, so not a codec issue
<fritsch> mulder: just the things between the ""
<kirikou> gcc 3.0-base is installed
<Gh0st75> rules that out
<mulder> hold on
<kirikou> and gcc 4.0-base is installed
<kirikou> and libgcc1.0
<kirikou> - .0
<mulder> sorry Fritsch I am trying dude
<jott_> kirikou: install build-essential
<Gh0st75> when you booted into the live cd, it ran a whole lot of info about installing this and that, and initializing this and that....they should all have said OK to the right of them as they scrolled down.....did you get any saying "failed" ?
<mulder> I see my errors
<fritsch> mulder: the redo! you have to be in /etc/apt/
<kirikou> how jott_
<mulder> let me start again quickly
<fritsch> mulder: okay
<jott_> kirikou: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fritsch> mulder: 1.) sudo su
<fritsch> mulder: 2.) cd /etc/apt
<fritsch> mulder: 3.) rm apt.conf
<fritsch> mulder: 4.) rm sources.list
<fritsch> mulder: 5.) wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf
<fritsch> mulder: 6.) wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/sources.list
<Gh0st75> holefully one of the other, more knowledgable folks here can help you Vincent, not all of them are here at the moment tho, but they come and go
<Gh0st75> myself, i've got to head out and run some errands, as my linux adventure has eaten up my entire morning once again :)
<Gh0st75> ciao
<fritsch> mulder: done?
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20778
<larson9999> man, apt is so much faster than yum it's not even funny
<timthelion_> for some reason every time I  start konqueror, the bookmarks toolbar is there.  even though, everytime I have it open. I remove it.  is there a way to permanently remove it so it will stop invading my screen space
<mulder> regarding the links...do they have to be one after the other?
<fritsch> mulder: man, man
<mulder> what again?!!!
<fritsch> mulder: :-)
<fritsch> mulder: you ARE using a proxy in kde
<mulder> I have no clue man
<fritsch> mulder: your konsole cannot connect to the inet
<mulder> you mean I need isp dns servers numbers
<fritsch> mulder: no problem
<fritsch> mulder: no
<mulder> ah
<fritsch> mulder: we have to tell your console, that it has to use the same you are using in kde
<fritsch> mulder: whats your browser?
<mulder> Your patience will be rewarded in the heavens to come Fritschey!
<mulder> konqueror for the time being...want to install firefox...don't know how to do that!
<fritsch> mulder: pkay, klick on the "blue kde button"
<mulder> yes
<fritsch> mulder: then click on systemsettings
<fritsch> mulder: then on "Connections"
<fritsch> mulder: what is done here in "PROXY"
<mulder> that is what I was saying...can't get into system settings or kate or anything
<mulder> it freezes
<fritsch> mulder: you are kidding? are you?
<mulder> I am not
<CVirus-Costa> what package has the GET command !!
<fritsch> mulder: but konqueror is working?
<mulder> yes
<jott_> CVirus-Costa: libwww-perl
<fritsch> mulder: click on Settings -> Set up konqueror
<CVirus-Costa> jott_: thanks
<VincentMX> hmm
<Kiongku> ehrm ppl need help
<mulder> where settings?
<fritsch> mulder: Dokuments - Edit - View - Bookmarks - Extras - SETTINGS
<jott_> CVirus-Costa: for the next time: install apt-file , then do   apt-file update   and apt-file search GET ;-)
<Kiongku> does system settings> Regianl and Accessibilty > keyboard Shortcuts > command shortcuts work for u in kde 3.5.4?
<mulder> ah yes ok
<CVirus-Costa> jott_: will do
<harmental> im using some gnome apps ...is there a way to set their encoding?
<fritsch> mulder: here choose the one very on the bottom
<harmental> (im under kde of course...)
<fritsch> mulder: set up konqueror
<mulder> configure konqueror?
<Kiongku> can anyone confirm if the module is working?
<fritsch> mulder: yes
<jott_> Kiongku: use kcontrol not system settings
<mulder> ok donr
<jott_> Kiongku: systemsettings seems to be broken
<Kiongku> jott_: u have same bug?.. command shortcuts crashes?
<fritsch> mulder: now scroll down till you see PROXY
<jott_> Kiongku: yes with "systemsettings" .. "kcontrol" works fine
<mulder> yep
<fritsch> mulder: what is set up here?
<Kiongku> jott_: where is kcontrol?
<mulder> two guys talking why?
<jott_> Kiongku: just do "Run command.." and enter kcontrol
<mulder> :-) it shows
<fritsch> mulder: please! your settings :-(
<Kiongku> jott_: thx i'll check it out
<CVirus-Costa> Kiongku: alt + f2
<fritsch> mulder: wargh, please stop kidding me
<mulder> connect to the internet directly
<fritsch> mulder: this is really not fun anymore
<fritsch> mulder: okay
<mulder> me kidding uou nah
<fritsch> mulder: back to the terminal (you can close all windows)
<fritsch> mulder: type: export |grep -i proxy
<fritsch> mulder: what comes out?
<mulder> nothing
<Kiongku> Yeah kcontrol works good.. wonder what happened to systemsettings? its a recent bug?
<fritsch> mulder: okay sorry, really cannot help
<fritsch> mulder: don`t know what the problem is ...
<mulder> I am honest Fritsch
<mulder> nothing comes up :-(
<fritsch> mulder: your konqueror can connect without! a proxy but wget cannot
<mulder> well that is the mystery of technology
<fritsch> mulder: no its not
<mulder> If nobody can help me...well I better forget about Kubuntu then :-(
<fritsch> mulder: are you behind a router?
<fritsch> mulder: or directly connected to the internet?
<mulder> wireless router yes-DLInk
<mulder> Well I am here talking to you I am connected :-)
<mulder> I can browse through K
<eeos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> mulder: but wget cannot, this is really odd
<mulder> you know more than I do man
<fritsch> mulder: what says "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<fritsch> mulder: without the ""
<mulder> nameserver 10.1.1.1
<fritsch> mulder: what says: ping www.heise.de
<fritsch> mulder: "ping www.heise.de"
* jott_ wonders how much icmp traffic heise.de must take ;)
<fritsch> jott_: lol :-)
<mulder> it gives me pings a lot of them
<fritsch> mulder: okay
<fritsch> mulder: what does say "ping www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de"
<mulder> it pings too
<mulder> and me I ping u in :-)
<mulder> ok I am listening
<fritsch> mulder: what says "wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf"
<Dinofly> does somebody knows how to synchronise 2 folder views in konqueror ?
<jott_> Dinofly: go for krusader its better suited for such things ;)
<mulder> >
<soulrider> Dinofly: i dont think you can
<soulrider> i suggest use krusader
<mulder> just a >
<Dinofly> thanks
<fritsch> mulder: what does wget --no-proxy http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf"
<mulder> it pings and gives infos
<fritsch> no, defenitely not!
<fritsch> mulder: "wget --no-proxy http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf"
<Kiongku> can i add konqueror /home/name to a shortcut key?
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20783 for the 1st one
<fritsch> mulder: YEAH! its working
<mulder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20784 for second
<fritsch> mulder: now
<fritsch> mulder: 1.) sudo su
<fritsch> mulder: 2.) cd /etc/apt
<fritsch> mulder: 3.) rm sources.list
<otaku-san> Yo, has anyone had problems with flash in your Firefox browser where if flash plays no sound comes out?  Everything else plays sound perfectly...
<fritsch> mulder: 4.) rm apt.conf
<fritsch> mulder: 5.) wget --no-proxy http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/sources.list
<fritsch> mulder: 6.) wget --no-proxy http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/apt.conf
<mulder> Oi Oiwait
<fritsch> mulder: just 1,2,3,4,5,6
<mulder> after rm sources.list it says rm: cannot remove 'sources.list' No such file or directory
<fritsch> mulder: okay! just go to the next step
<fritsch> mulder: -> 4.)
<mulder> same
<roman> i have installed frostwire
<dhq_> i downloaded a tar.gz file its a source how do i complime it
<fritsch> mulder: -> 5.
<dhq_> *compile
<roman> and its not working
<fritsch> mulder: have to go!
<fritsch> just do till 6
<fritsch> cu
<roman> when i click on frostwire kmenu->internet->frostwire nothing happens
<mulder> Thank you for all your time dude
<soulrider> roman i have the same problem
<soulrider> open up console and type "frostwire"
<mulder> I guess I better give up Linux
<soulrider> and tell us what you get
<roman> ok
<otaku-san> roman: how did you install frostwire....I've several different ways and it's not working
<soulrider> mulder, dont
<mulder> heartbroken man :-(
<otaku-san> mulder: what are you trying to do?
<roman> ava exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<roman> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<roman> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<roman> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<roman> ls: /usr/java/j*: Onbekend bestand of map
<dhq_> in kubuntu what is the alternate for make
<roman> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<soulrider> i get the same too
<fritsch> mulder: done till step 6?
<roman> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<roman> ls: /opt/j*: Onbekend bestand of map
<soulrider> please, dont post your errors here
<roman> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<roman> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<roman> thats is what i see
<roman> thanx
<mulder> look at the conversation between me and Fritsch and you will get an idea :-( it's been 3 days like that
<roman> to instal frostwire
<roman> jou mus go to this link
<soulrider> do you have java installed?
<soulrider> or is it not finding it ?
<mulder> can't get update, linux-686, duo core recognized, decent resolution
<roman> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<mulder> system settings seems so slow
<mulder> and cannot open
<fritsch> mulder: all done??? with step6?
<otaku-san> roman: ya but I get what your getting!  Everytime it complains of not having a good version of Java...but I've updated that thing like twice now
<roman> i think i must update my java to run froswire
<roman> in adept
<roman> not from the site
<roman> did you do that
<gebruiker123> How do I make sure then whe I invoke adduser the user is added to the group "audio"?
<[GuS] > guys... youy could install java... the package reference is sun-java5*
<mulder> it is trying to connect but stays at 0%
<dhq_> please help
<mulder> Geez...if I can ping it should work damn it
<dhq_> ftp://ftp.imagemagick.org/pub/ImageMagick/ImageMagick.tar.gz this is a file i want help how to compile it
<mulder> Well...I am off. Thanks for all your help Fritsch
<roman> how can you upgrade java
<dhq_> do rmp files work in kubuntu
<roman> maybe jou must have blackdown java from the pakkage mannager for frostwire
<otaku-san> roman: ya I updated from adept....I wish I could just ./configure, make, make install it....
<roman> and is it working
<dhq_> otaku-san: how to you compile a source
<Kiongku> can konqueror be assigned a shortcut key?
<otaku-san> roman: no thats the thing I go to install frost and it complains of not having an upgraded Java
<dhq> otaku-san: how to you compile a source
<roman> shitt
<otaku-san> dhq: .....dude chill man...don't look ubur n00b.  I was getting to ya
<Erich-K> Hey guys
<otaku-san> dhq: ok now you want to compile a source right.... okay what source is it?
<otaku-san> Erich-K: Yo!  What's up?
<dhq> otaku-san: , ImageMagick
<Kiongku> dhq: 1st rule.. make sure u have all the devs-lib needed XD
<Erich-K> Not much, just chillin'
<Erich-K> Playing the best game ever, Frozen bubble
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> Erich-K: Does kubuntu have games installed in by default?
<dhq> Kiongku:k
<otaku-san> dhq; yes those are imperitive....or Konsole will complain for days
<roman> im gonna look on the frostwire site
<Erich-K> Yeah, it has some games
<otaku-san> roman: Ok,  see if you can find something on our prob
<otaku-san> Erich-K: hehe chillin's nice...
<Kiongku> dhq: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php did u ever read that?
<Kiongku> Erich-K: how to access them.. cant see in start menu
<Erich-K> If they aren't in start menu, you can just install them with adept or synaptic
<Kiongku> Erich-K: ok
<dhq> Kiongku: yes i read but the make command just wont work
<otaku-san> hey, where is something for adept where I can put my source.list in it...it still has it's original small one...whilst apt-get has a big one full of the best
<Kiongku> dhq: so u are missing some packages
<Kiongku> dhq: did ./configure go well?
<dhq> yes without errors
<dhq> Kiongku: ./configure was ok
<Kiongku> dhq: have build-essential?
<otaku-san> dhq if it says ok then move onto the make
<dhq> Kiongku: how do i know if i have build essentials
<Kiongku> dhq: adept manager or synaptic should tell when u search it
<dhq> k
<roman> nope i found nothing about java
<rikioh> kubuntu isnt recognizing my usb cd burner
<rikioh> can anyone help?
<roman> restart
<Hawkwind> dhq: dpkg -l build-essentials
<roman> linux
<Hawkwind> Don't restart Linux
<Hawkwind> Bad advice, by all means
<maltaethiron> lolo
<Hawkwind> Ughhhhhh
<Hawkwind> roman: Please don't tell users to do that
<dhq> thanx all my make command is working
<dhq> :)
<roman> wy not
<Kiongku> dhq: so problem solved?
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: why is restarting linux a bad practice?
<Hawkwind> roman: Because that's bad advice
<dhq> thanx Kiongku
<roman> sometimes it works
<Hawkwind> roman: Restarting the OS is for Windows users
<Hawkwind> roman: But there is *no* need for it
<maltaethiron> mwahaha
<Kiongku> dhq: u know what.. its the experience of a 3 days old new linux user
<roman> jeah you can also restart kde
<maltaethiron> so how are those repos workin out for ya kiongku?
<Kiongku> dhq: btw ur welcome
<dhq> Kiongku: well i am in linux for a week i guess i was a windows user before
<Hawkwind> roman: Again, that will *not* help
<Kiongku> dhq: same here.. hardcore windows user XD.. untill now
<Sanctusorium> Hi
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: very good thx.. not yet any prob
<roman> o
<D4rkly> how can i disable the kubuntu splash the one that says mounting root filesystem ?
<Sanctusorium> I have been a huge Windows user...  Still am for mostly games =b
<roman> i have the problem with frostwire solved
<maltaethiron> kiongku: very cool.  if anything does happen to go wrong, let me know because chances are something will be messed up in mine too
<Sanctusorium> It is really hard getting used to Linux
<Kiongku> d4rkly: uninstall usplash ?.. it will be text based then
<roman> it is working now
<Sanctusorium> =/  I cant even get online with it.
<D4rkly> will it show me all the error msg's at boot ?
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: sure. np.. i'll be around in this channel for a long time.. as long as i have kubuntu =)
<maltaethiron> haha, same here
<Kiongku> d4rkly: what u mean by error msg?
<roman> yo
<rikioh> my usb cd burner still isnt working
<rikioh> its powered on but like linux doesnt see it i guess
<D4rkly> i want to disable the splash so i can see all the boot messages and work out why only sometimes the roo filesystem gets mounted
<Kiongku> dhq: btw let me know if u find imagemagick good. i'm looking for an image editor too :P
<Kiongku> d4rkly: ehrm.. may be try dmesg?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Unplug it, then type: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages   then plug in the device.  Put the output of that into http://pastebin.ca
<Kiongku> d4rkly: i'm not sure
<Kiongku> d4rkly: removing splash will only show a console based text. it will be of no use
<dhq> Kiongku: yes bro
<Erich-K> Brb
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: i trust you - do you know much about kismet?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Nope.  I have never used stuff like that for wireless to be honest
<Kiongku> dhq: so how is the new toy. anything good?..
<maltaethiron> ah ok
<Kiongku> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> Kiongku: still make install in progress
<maltaethiron> hey, is there anyone in here that can tell me why the hell kismet doesnt work?
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: kismet not here? with the bot?
<Kiongku> dhq: lol ok.
<maltaethiron> kiongku: what?
<rikioh> hawkwind: -------- http://pastebin.ca/135024
<Sanctusorium> Can any one help me as well?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20789
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Have you tried: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/some-directory    Replace /some-directory with a directory you have created within the /mnt/ directory
<rikioh> does it have to be any specific name
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Whatever you want it to be, but you need to create it first
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: no i mean.. the kismet is not listed by the ubuntu bot?
<Hawkwind> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<Kiongku> ah
<rikioh> i dont even have an sdc1 folder in dev
<rikioh> even when i view hidden
<Hawkwind> rikioh: You need to do this:  mkdir /mnt/usb
<maltaethiron> i have it installed, but i need to figure out what it wants when it says "sources"...i think it means wireless access points, but am i gonna have to mess with a conf file every time i wanna use kismet?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Actually that would be:  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
<rikioh> in dev i have no sdc1 do i need to make that too
<maltaethiron> !info ap
<ubotu> Package ap does not exist in dapper
<Kiongku> !info eagle
<ubotu> eagle: Printed circuit board design tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.11-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2700 kB, installed size 6592 kB
<maltaethiron> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.10-1 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<maltaethiron> anyone at all skilled in kismet?
<Kiongku> Pico clone? whats that
<maltaethiron> its a text editor
<maltaethiron> !info pico
<ubotu> Package pico does not exist in dapper
<maltaethiron> !pico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pico - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Erich-K> !info pico
<ubotu> Package pico does not exist in dapper
<maltaethiron> so much for that
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: like kate?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: No.  Just type what I've asked you to type
<maltaethiron> kindof, but nano is an in-console editor
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: ah i see ok
<maltaethiron> sudo nano /path/to/directory
<MitchM> sudo vim /path/to/directory :)
<maltaethiron> whats vim?
<MitchM> *gasp*
<Hawkwind> VIM is a CLI editor
<maltaethiron> cli = ?
<MitchM> command line interface
<Hawkwind> Command Line Interface
<aliasfred> known to be very hard to use :)
<MitchM> bah.
<MitchM> its the greatest.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: As in console or konsole or terminal
<aliasfred> nano is a bit easier to use
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: To some maybe
<maltaethiron> right ok
<maltaethiron> i like nano
<Sanctusorium> Can any one help, or am I on my own? ;_;
<Hawkwind> vim is rather simple
<aliasfred> kate is much easier :)
<Sanctusorium> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20789
<MitchM> *shrugs* i was raised on vi
<maltaethiron> sanctusorium:i looked at it, i cant think of anything
<maltaethiron> sorry bro
<Sanctusorium> Ah, thanks anyways
<rikioh> it says u must specify the filesystem type
<maltaethiron> have hawkwind take a whack at it, he's pretty smart
<MitchM> vim = vi improved !
<aliasfred> back in the 90 i tried to use vi for a whole year because people kept telling it was great
<MitchM> that it is.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: I don't do wireless.  My card is natively supported out of the box by every distro known to man kind :)
<MitchM> its all about getting the keyboar shortcuts down
<aliasfred> well a year of everyday use was not enought for me to see any greatness in this :)
<maltaethiron> ahh ok
<MitchM> and the nifty little command line -options
<harmental> im using some gnome apps ...is there a way to set their encoding?
<Hawkwind> http://www.jess2.net/doc/vicmd.png
<Hawkwind> That is the best vi cheatsheet in the world
<excitatory_> how do you kill your ghost?
<Sanctusorium> It seems no one knows <_<
<MitchM> well you see its in taking pride in knowing that you can use vim where others cant
<MitchM> its a nice little editor
<Hawkwind> excitatory_: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<Sanctusorium> Maby I will get lucky after several reboots XD
<Hawkwind> excitatory_: For future references, /msg nickserv help
<excitatory_> aah
<excitatory_> Hawkwind: ok, thank you.
<rikioh> Hawkwind: it says u must specify the filesystem type
<MitchM> very nice cheat sheet hawk
<Hawkwind> rikioh: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
<Hawkwind> MitchM: Yeah.  Best one I know of :)
<MitchM> stylish too
<MitchM> bonus points :)
* Hawkwind Loves bonus points
* MitchM chuckles
<rikioh> Hawkwind: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usbmount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rikioh> oops i messed up :(
<rikioh> Hawkwind: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb               mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rikioh> there thats how it is
<Hawkwind> rikioh: I thought this was a cdrom drive ?
<obscurite> is there a superior wifi interface to wifi-radar? i wrote a bash script for connecting via wifi that seems to work better for my madwifi card
<obscurite> the built-int kde wifi stuff was useless to me
<obscurite> and I have something called NetworkManager running and god knows what that does
<rikioh> it is
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Is there a CD in the drive ?
<rikioh> yes
<rikioh> a blank 1
<Hawkwind> rikioh: You don't mount blank CD's
<Kiongku> hey ppl. Anyone knows how to write a script For Autostart?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Nor do you mount audio CD's
<rikioh> im not wanting to mount a cd
<rikioh> im wanting to mount the burner so i can burn a cd
<obscurite> Kiongku - just copy your script to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<maltaethiron> whats the default cd burner in kde?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: You sure it's not auto mounted when you plug it in ?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: k3b is one
<Kiongku> obscurite: i need to write the script first -_-"
<rikioh> i dont see it in my files and k3b doesnt recognize it at all
<sledge_at_work> rikioh: You cannot mount the burner. The burner is a device file living in /dev. ;D
<obscurite> I like the k3b interface but only 1 in 5 cd's seems to actually burn correctly
<obscurite> Kiongku - to run command (say foo.sh) just write a script that says "#!/bin/bash; foo.sh &"
<sledge_at_work> rikioh: Did you run the K3B setup?
<Hawkwind> obscurite: Strange.  I've burned thousands and thousands of CD's/DVD's with k3b and have only had about 4 - 5 not burn correctly
<rikioh> yeh
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Try mounting it without the CD in the drive
<obscurite> Kiongku - put #!/bin/bash on it's own line
<obscurite> Kawkwind - could be my hardware
<maltaethiron> haha, kawkwind
<Kiongku> obscurite: should the command be found in  a certain folder?
<rikioh> its no different hawkwind
<Erich-K> How do I install the QT library?
<obscurite> Kiongku - it should be in your PATH or you should reference the folder i.e. /bin/foo.sh
<rikioh> ok if my burner is mounted what would the location of it be
<Kiongku> obscurite: by path what u mean?
<Hawkwind> Erich-K: sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools ?
<obscurite> Kiongku - commands run by shells must be in your PATH environment variable if you don't specify the path on the command line. type "echo $PATH" in your shell to see it
<rikioh> its not finding any devices in /dev/ but i dont really know where to look
<rikioh> to find it
<obscurite> Kiongku - directories in your PATH are searched when you run a command. the first one that contains the program is used to run it.
<Erich-K> Hawkwind: That seems to be it. Thanks.
<Kiongku> obscurite: aha i see thx
<Hawkwind> rikioh: According to the pastebin you showed, it's /dev/sdcx  Replace x with a number
<obscurite> Hawkwind - it could also be that i was trying to burn ubuntu CDs. i've always had to go through many burns to get good ubuntu install disks. ironic eh?
<Erich-K> Ahh, but now it needs me to set the directory, how do i do that?
<rikioh> ok when i tried adding a device in keb and i just type /dev/sdc
<rikioh> and my burner started making noises
<rikioh> like it was booting up or something
<rikioh> but it still failed :(
<apallo19> wow, it takes a long time to install desktop environments
<Erich-K> Yes
<apallo19> heh
<Kiongku> obscurite: how do i write a script instructing to say the command "pon ueagle-atm" that i put in konsole
<Erich-K> How can i set the qt directory?
<obscurite> Kiongku - #!/bin/sh <newline> pon ueagle-atm
<obscurite> Kiongku - make it executable with "chmod +x <scriptname>"
<Erich-K> How can i set the qt directory?
<macconline> hi.... how change the bootsplash??
<Kiongku> obscurite: thx a lot. I'll check it out the next time i restart
<anssi_> hello
<pieter> hoi all
<anssi_> somebody tell me how to unzip on kubuntu please
<longbean> after listening to "neighbor radio" on last.fm using amarok 1.4.1, if i select "global tags" i get the "neighbor radio" stream from last.fm. before i listened to neigbor radio, global tags worked fine
<Hawkwind> anssi_: unzip filename.zip
<ceroglu> hi all
<Hawkwind> anssi_: If need be, sudo apt-get install unzip
<anssi_> okay thanks
<ceroglu> could some one tell me what is the url of kubuntu package depository?
<anssi_> never been on irc before
<lfernando> anssi_, actually it is my first time here too...
<anssi_> also i have one broplem i cant seem to get java workin on konqueror..what could be the problem?
<Hawkwind> !java > anssi_
<dom> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dverzolla> I need to delete some messages from my imap server, but I need to delete based in a Subject parameter, anyone knows with software I can use?
<dom> nm ceroglu, that's not very specific.  mine are under ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can watch dvd's ?
<Hawkwind> !dvd > D4rkly
<D4rkly> the player pops up when i put the disc in but wnt play
<dom> kubuntu basically depends on the "kubuntu-desktop" package (or whatever it's called) so afaik, all the ubuntu variants are the same repositories
<anssi_> this aint too easy operating system for a long time windows user
<anssi_> im only experimenting with kubuntu and finding out if it fits to my standards
<Hawkwind> anssi_: It's a bit difficult at first, but if you stick with it and learn it, it gets to be just as easy as Windows is.  Everyone had problems with Windows at first too
<lfernando> It is just a matter of time, anssi_... I was a heavy windows user too
<lfernando> But now I am real adapted to ubuntu.
<anssi_> that bugs me the most that i cant seem to get java working
<larson9999> anssi_: takes some getting used to but it's not too painful.  at least if i go back to my early windows days i remember a lot of headscratching.  heck, earlier this year i had to reformat and setup a windows pc.  i still can't figure out how to install 2 drivers
<larson9999> anssi_: if firefox?
<larson9999> anssi_: in firefox?
<farous> anssi_: do you prog in java or just need it in the browser
<anssi_> i need it in the browser
<lfernando> Firefox handle it fine
<anssi_> no in konqueror..dont like firefox
<farous> install sun-java5-plugin
<anssi_> for some reason
<farous> anssi_: do you know how to enable multiverse repos
<anssi_> have tried and failed miserably
<lfernando> so now you will make it perfect!!!
<anssi_> i looked it from the unofficial ubuntu guide how to enable repos
<farous> anssi_: did you try the help pages
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Gioacchino> hello
<anssi_> i have also enabled them
<Gioacchino> can you sand me this file??:     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0
<farous> anssi_: nice if multiverse is enabled you can just instlall the package
<anssi_> it says on the konsole that java plugin is not available
<Gioacchino> please help me
<Gioacchino> can you sand me this file??:     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0
<larson9999> i bought an open box computer that came with windows media center installed.  got it home and saw the cd was a burned dvd of wmc.  i went back to get a real copy figuring at some point windows would tell me it was a stolen copy and all i'd have to prove them wrong was a burned dvd :)  the store rep told me that's the practice now: to put the restore media on the hd and then have you burn it to dvd as one of the first thing you do w
<larson9999> hen you get it home.
<Eduardozzle> I have just installed Kubuntu dapper drake on my i386 and when I try to boot up, I get stuck at the splash screen, anyone know whats wrong? I also ctrl+alt+f1'd into the CL and tried to startx but it told me that I did not have a usable configuration for my screen
<farous> anssi_: in a terminal type, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Darkkish> k guys this time i really did get wow running perfectly in wine
<anssi_> stil not available
<Darkkish> all you have to do is install it to a non NTFS partition
<mray> does anybody know anything about a bug that crashes kubuntu when using 2 monitors with different resolutions?
<anssi_> that sucks
<larson9999> Eduardozzle: same thing happened to me when my xorg.conf file was messed up.  i edited it and it worked fine.  maybe reconfiguring xorg will work for you.  i forgot the command but i'm sure someone in here knows it
<farous> anssi_: then you do not have the multiverse repos enabled
<Darkkish> the only thing i have left to do is get the sound to work :)
<farous> enzo: it need to be enabled first
<larson9999> Darkkish: i thought you were going to buy cedaga?
<farous> ment anssi_ sorry
<anssi_> i have done as the guide said and enabled em
<Arkkis> argh, I just hate that nick!!!
<farous> anssi_: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file on the pastebin
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Arkkis> If only irssi would have "ignore hilights on a certain channel" option
<Eduardozzle> larson9999: maybe it is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Darkkish> D4rkly: you here?
<anssi_> how the hell do i do that?
<larson9999> anssi_: in no time you'll be like many of us and will either uninstall windows or just log into it once in a while to update it and the AV
<Darkkish> larson9999:  screw cedega if i can get it working in wine ;)
<larson9999> Eduardozzle: something like that
<enzo> farous, what are you talking about?
<larson9999> Darkkish: i know but when i suggested you look at some sites you said you already did and sounded like you were going to take someone's advice here to use cedaga
<farous> enzo: scroll up i said sorry ment anssi_
<Arkkis> argh
<Arkkis> Darkkish, see what you made me do..
<Darkkish> hehe
<Darkkish> >_>
<anssi_> dont remember how to open that list on konsole
<Darkkish> larson9999: i was but i decided to give Wine one more shot :)
<Darkkish> larson9999: wines free :p
<larson9999> Darkkish: that was my point :)
<larson9999> Darkkish: it's getting better pretty quickly.  i think they spit out new versions every 3 minutes
<Darkkish> lol
<mray> does anybody know anything about a bug that crashes kubuntu when using 2 monitors with different resolutions?
<anssi_> or where can i find that sources list file
<Darkkish> larson9999:  i noticed
<farous> anssi_: ksu kate /etc/apt/sources.list copy and paste it in the paste bin not the room
<larson9999> Darkkish: btw if you want to use shockwave via wine use ff instead of ie.  it's much faster
<Darkkish> larson9999: ... why would i run shockwave IN wine? can't i just run it in linux?
<larson9999> Darkkish: for my reference, do you have the url for the site that worked for you getting wow working?
<larson9999> Darkkish: nope.  now shockwave in linux.  unless i've missed it in my years of searching.
<larson9999> no=now
<Darkkish> larson9999: www.ifigureditoutonmyown.com
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> actually no
<Darkkish> there is one site
<Darkkish> that helped me fix a button problem
<enzo> oic
<Darkkish> where you can't click on mobs or NPCs
<larson9999> oh backwards anyway
<Darkkish> but you can probably just google it
<Darkkish> its the sh file
<anssi_> how can i find the pastebin
<larson9999> Darkkish: ok.  when i was googling for you, i found one site that looked like it would work but didn't try it
<farous> it is a web page
<larson9999> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<anssi_> its the the text..what then?
<Darkkish> wow
<rodrigo> hello.......somebody could say me if we can install two FTP in the same computer?
<Darkkish> IRCd for freenode REALLY needs to be update
<Darkkish> d
<farous> when you paste it succ. will give you a ref to webpage. give me that webpage ref
<farous> anssi_: for your ref ubuntu-guide is old and been substituded by help.ubuntu.com
<Darkkish> larson9999: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50414
<Darkkish> it was the first one that worked for me
<Darkkish> larson9999:  here: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3149&sid=ad258914a9a2c11baf1ab86a0b7abfbe
<Darkkish> its a fix for cedega i think but it works perfectly for wine
<Tokeiito> hilow
<larson9999> Darkkish: thanks.
<anssi_> farous.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20794 is this right?
<Darkkish> larson9999:  no problem, but that only fix a clicking issue with mobs and npc's
<larson9999> with this new computer(speed and size) i'm going to build a doc to convince my windows friends to switch.  and installing some games will be part of it.  wow would be nice to have working.
<farous> anssi_: yah that is right
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> yeah no kidding
<Darkkish> tons of people would switch over if they could get WoW workign easily
<Darkkish> but you HAVE to install it to a FAT32 drive so you can make config changes
<Darkkish> plus it actually has less bugs
<Kiongku> Can i put kubuntu into hibernate mode, like in windows?
<Darkkish> Kiongku: it has a session manager yes
<Darkkish> but its not exactly the same as hibernate no
<larson9999> ok time to go to the beach!
<Darkkish> haha k see ya
<Darkkish> zipper_: you here?
<anssi_> i think that list is no good but i tried it anyway
<farous> anssi_: yah you have it enabled
<farous> are you sure you did not make spelling mistake you can use copy and paste
<farous> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Kiongku> Darkkish: so no hibernate?
<anssi_> maybe i should reinstall kubuntu and start allover...yeah i used copy + paste
<farous> anssi_: try aptitude show sun-java5-plugin
<farous> anssi_: it might be a prob with the repos
<larson9999> anssi_: not that this is the answer.  but i'm curious why you'd prefer konqueror for web browsing?
<Darkkish> Kiongku: yes there is one
<Kiongku> Darkkish: ?
<Darkkish> Kiongku: its for KDE in general and its called ksmserver
<anssi_> no version was found and i did install it with automatix
<Darkkish> Kiongku: i think its installed by default
<farous> anssi_: ah you use automatix
<magical_trevsky> hi, i'm trying to update ktorrent, and i grt an error 'trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data', any ideas what could be causing this?
<farous> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Darkkish> lol
<farous> anssi_: join automatix room
<farous> anssi_: look at use at your won risk quote ;)
<anssi_> heck i will install kubuntu allover again and start from there
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> just get firefox :-O
<Darkkish> its better
<Darkkish> i didn't read the whole conversationb tw
<Darkkish> so i have no idea what happened
<Darkkish> if its a problem with java i've had thoes before
<Darkkish> where it gets corrupted and then won't install over the older version
<Darkkish> ar;lgkjq;el5rjg234
<Kiongku> !ksmserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> and you have to delete a ton of files to get it to actually install
<Kiongku> !info ksmserver
<ubotu> ksmserver: session manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Darkkish> hey does anyone have the ability to invite ubotu into a different channel?
<anssi_> yeah i will do that now so i can mess it up again bye and thanks for your help
<karppa> hi
<Eduardozzle> whenever I try to login, I get the following message: could not start kstartupconfig: check your installation, I just reformatted and installed dapper drake
<larson9999> i install jave from the sun site and remove the ubuntu packages.  i do the same with ooo
<Darkkish> what is the name for this server?
<Darkkish> like
<Darkkish> irc.freenode.com or something
<Darkkish> oh its .nert
<Darkkish> .net*
<Darkkish> ok guys
<Darkkish> there is somethign i really need to fix
<Darkkish> when an something should beep
<Darkkish> why does my bios make the sound
<Darkkish> i want it to come from my speakers!
<grothesk> Darkkish: I think that is not possible.
<Darkkish> no
<Darkkish> how come it comes from my speakers in windows?
<Darkkish> yes the same beeps that come from my speakers in windows are coming from my bios in linux
<draik> Is anyone else having an issue with libcairo2
<draik> ?
<grothesk> So BIOS does make sound?
<otaku-san> that...sounds impossible
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> the bios is beeping
<Darkkish> when the speakers should be
<grothesk> First time that I hear of a sounding BIOS in an OS.
<Darkkish> yeah...
<otaku-san> ok your speakers are off and you hear a beep?
<Darkkish> yep
<Darkkish> speakers are off
<D4rkly> ive mounted my ntfs drive from konsole using sudo how can i open them in konq system:/media
<Darkkish> it happens in the konsole when i hold down backspace, that kinds of things
<otaku-san> actually I can recall hearing something like that in windoze!!!  Hehe Odd
<grothesk> That is a console beep issued by your PCSpeaker.
<aliasfred> Darkkish: it is the PC speaker
<Darkkish> ok i lied about konsole
<Darkkish> but in wine
<Darkkish> when a program should beep
<Darkkish> the bios does instead of my speakers
<larson9999> ok, i'm just upgrading kde. hope i don't regret it
<Darkkish> you won't
<grothesk> BIOS does make no sound.
<Darkkish> its faster :)
<Darkkish> grothesk: my bios is still beeping
<Darkkish> maybe i should shut that feature off in my bios
<Eduardozzle> whenever I try to login, I get the following message: could not start kstartupconfig: check your installation, I just reformatted and installed dapper drake
<otaku-san> what do you mean "beep"?  Like if you press the wrong keys it makes a harsh beep or what?
<larson9999> Darkkish: i heard usb mounting has issues.
<Darkkish> if thats possible in mine
<grothesk> BIOS is an part of your PC with no speaker...
<larson9999> Darkkish: this new machine is so fast i don't think i could handle anything faster
<Darkkish> larson9999:
<Darkkish> give me the specs in PM ;)
<Darkkish> if you want
<Darkkish> but mine is fairly new
<Darkkish> and it runs considerably faster with the new kde
<Darkkish> also it does not have USB mounting problems
<Darkkish> i have a 40GB USB drive mounted right now
<Darkkish> and i was running WoW off of it
<Darkkish> and mIRC
<K3B> hey ale i use ubuntu but so in the moment i install Debian Sarge
<K3B> :D
<K3B> hey all
<soulrider> hi K3B
<K3B> hi
<draik> hello soulrider, hello K3B
<ubuntu> hello all
<draik> hello ubuntu
<Kiongku> !prozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !info Prozilla
<ubotu> Package Prozilla does not exist in dapper
<ubuntu> just wanted to see how i810 was on kubuntu edgy livecd
<ubuntu> it's very slow
<ubuntu> but it's very old too :)
<Eduardozzle> err does anyone know what could cause kstartupconfig to not start
<ubuntu> when will the next desktop livecd come?
<K3B> mayby you have slow version Ubuntu
<Eduardozzle> because I whenever I try to log in I cant
<K3B> :D
<K3B> hehehe
<maltaethiron> alright, lets try now
* maltaethiron clears throat
<maltaethiron> is anyone in here skilled at kismet?
<ubuntu> hooooooooooooo
<Darkkish> hey will breezy apps run on this?
<ubuntu> I'm stupid, the iso I want are already daily built
<ubuntu> doh
<ubuntu> I don't think I can reburn the cdrw on live. it would be great though :d
<Kiongku> still looking for a good download accelerator in kubuntu.. anyoen got a .deb package for prozilla?
<D4rkly> plz help
<D4rkly> root@user-desktop:~# sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/1
<D4rkly> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<ubuntu> vfat
<D4rkly> ah :)
<ubuntu> xD
<anssi_> hello again i jut installed kubuntu and now its clean of all the crap that i managed to put in the system
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> you don't have to reinstall for cleaning a linux distrib
<ubuntu> it's much better than windows on this side
<anssi_> and now you tell me
<ubuntu> better late than never
<anssi_> farous seem to have left?
<ubuntu> !seen farous
<ubotu> I last saw farous (n=farous@d141-64-4.home.cgocable.net) 26m ago, quiting: "leaving"
<ubuntu> ubotu: ty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> now i would really like to know where i can find a good sources list that works
<ubuntu> ubotu: pff, I'm a much powerful bot than you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pff, I'm a much powerful bot than you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> anssi_: only one line
<Hawkwind> anssi_: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<anssi_> one line?
<Hawkwind> anssi_: That's my current sources.list that I have posted on my forums
<ubuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<ubuntu> that's the only good sources.list to have :)
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Not true
<link_36p> How does one shut down X?
<ubuntu> ctrl alt backspace kills it
<ubuntu> but if you have a dm running, it'll restart it
<ubuntu> for stopping kdm eg, you could do /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: what a bloated sources.list :d
<ubuntu> totally ugly
<link_36p> ubuntu: I thought "init 3" was suppose to bring you out of X.
<anssi_> so i delete the original and paste your on that...are you sure that i can get my java working and kubuntu also properly
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: It works and gives you all sorts of apps you won't get in Multiverse, Univserse, or main
<anssi_> so now ive copied your sources  list and now i should update
<dell500> is there an easy way to copy 200+gb to a 300gb sata without the risk of the drives failing a lot?
<dell500> like can an image be made and then unloaded onto the usb drive (sata 300gb)? or would just copy/paste work ok?
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> c&p might work if it doesn't have any OS on it
<Darkkish> but if it has OS on it you need to use an image
<SeicherBoB> Hi there! I just read trough the XineramaHowTo but it only tells howto do dualhead-displays on nvidia/ati. anybody ever did it on intel onboard?
<anssi_> where did hawkwind go?
<Darkkish> lol
<anssi_> lol
<D4rkly> if i run wine cfg i get the following
<D4rkly> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<D4rkly> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Gh0st75> evenin folks
<D4rkly> what should $DISPLAY be set to in order to get winecfg working ?
<anssi_> inow im upgrading my system according to hawkwinds sources list...hope it works
<D4rkly> anyone got ati tv wonder working ?
<D4rkly> how do i check $DISPLAY
<D4rkly> and see its value
<anssi_> if that java crap wont install to my computer after that i will trow my kubuntu cd to trashbin
<Gh0st75> have hope anssi, i finally got it working
<anssi_> tell me how please
<Gh0st75> had to reinstall a couple times, first time i got java working but at the expense of my sound
<anssi_> i need java cause il like playing games on the net
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> uninstall it via adept?
<Darkkish> and then reinstall it?
<anssi_> lol
<Gh0st75> long as you have the multiverse repositories installed, you can just type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Kiongku> if i install something with make install.. is it easy to remove it completely from the system?
<anssi_> everytime i say something lol?
<Gh0st75> when i tried via adept, it cause me to lose my sound
<Darkkish> idk Kiongku
<Gh0st75> so i used konsole the second time around
<Gh0st75> worked fine
<Darkkish> in firefox
<Darkkish> when i use the find command
<Darkkish> and hit backspace when there is no text
<Darkkish> the bios beeps
<Darkkish> not my speakers
<anssi_> i will see if that works for me not the last time  itried it
<SeicherBoB> anybody here experienced with dualhead on intel graphics??
<anssi_> i had multiverses enabled
<Darkkish> file:///media/PORTABLE/Mirc/KirbyScript_EDITOR/ircintro.gid
<Darkkish> file:///media/PORTABLE/Mirc/KirbyScript_EDITOR/ircintro.hlp
<Darkkish> file:///media/PORTABLE/Mirc/KirbyScript_EDITOR/mIRC.exe
<Darkkish> file:///media/PORTABLE/Mirc/KirbyScript_EDITOR/mirc.gid
<Darkkish> file:///media/PORTABLE/Mirc/KirbyScript_EDITOR/mirc.hlp
<Darkkish> oops
<Darkkish> :0.0
<Darkkish> darkly
<anssi_> problems....problems
<Darkkish> my display is set to ":0.0"
<Darkkish> idk how to alter it
<anssi_> how to you speak to someone directly
<Darkkish> /query <name>
<Darkkish> but you have to be registeredc...
<anssi_> blaaaaaah..im bored..updating my system...
<anssi_> hey hawkwind
<z00m> need some help with resetting my iptables, i installed a firewall over  the top of firestarter and now im having problems connecting to my wifi, the other firewall was bulldog
<z00m> i think that is what the problem is
<Gh0st75> anssi_: if you have the multiverse repositories enabled, just bring up Konsole and try that command i posted, then when that's installed, just go to Konqueror and check Tools -> HTML Settings, and click Java
<Kiongku> yay prob with make install solved.. Using checkinstall can install any sources as deb package.. easy to maintain with package manager =))
<rafael_> hi everyone
<Eduardozzle> hay guys
<Gh0st75> then all you have to do is go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror, and under Java settings, set the path to where java got installed, it should have listed the path in Konsole after the install
<anssi_> ghost where did you post it?
<rafael_> how i did to install a plugin of xmms?
<Gh0st75> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<rafael_> i download a plugin for xmms
<Gh0st75> that's what worked for me anyhoo, might not be the "official method"
<rafael_> and i dont know the command line for install this plugin
<anssi_> i try after it has finished updating my system
<SeicherBoB> anybody here experienced with dualhead on intel graphics??
<Gh0st75> i've finally got just about everything i need working under Kubuntu
<z00m> can anyone help me out with how to reset my iptables firewall settings, because its all gone messed up with my wifi, plus i have active connection running on port 5635 source 127.0.0.1 host 127.0.0.1
<rafael_> i download a plugin for xmms to alter your visual
<rafael_> but i dont know the command line for install this plugin
<z00m> strange that is, i dont know what the service is, whats the netstat command with grep
<rafael_> someone help me?
<anssi_> it still says not available
<rafael_> i have a new plugin for xmms
<anssi_> another package is similar to it or something hard to translate finnish to english
<rafael_> but i dont know how to install it
<Darkkish> i kinda figured out how to fix the bios problem
<Darkkish> you have to turn "system bell" off
<Darkkish> well
<Darkkish> actually you have to leave it on
<Darkkish> and turn the volume all the way down
<z00m> iptables --flush is that a good option ?
<gg_> hi, can someone tell me, which package I have to enable to get SKYPE?  thanx (beginner)
<Darkkish> !systembell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systembell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> >_>
<z00m> will i be able to set them up again after!
<Darkkish> gg_: can you find a skype repository?
<anssi_> where can i find a working sources list that will allow mw to install everything i need tried hawkwinds and it wont let me install java
<anssi_> i think i will go crazy with this
<Gh0st75> the command line didn't work in Konsole?
<gg_> darkkish I dont know what you mean? ... I enabled three source-list few moments ago but it isnt enough ... cant find skype in ADEPT MANAGER
<anssi_> no it said not available
<anssi_> and something else is similar to that
<Gh0st75> it said that for me too until i enabled the universe repositories and edited them to read multiverse as well
<Gh0st75> you're sure the multiverse are enabled? you can play mp3s and such ok?
<anssi_> translating is hard because my console is in finnish
<Gh0st75> easier than me trying to translate to finnish
<Gh0st75> beyond not having the right repositories, i dunno what else to suggest, i'm new as well, just have my own couple experiences with tryin to get java working
<draik> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> dont know about that
<Darkkish> how can i get support for mouse button 4 and 5?
<anssi_> i need a working sources list
<rafael_> hi everyone
<draik> anyone here know how to use ffmpeg?
<gg_> <darkkish> I dont know what you mean? ... I enabled three source-list few moments ago but it isnt enough ... cant find skype in ADEPT MANAGER
<rafael_> im new here and i have a small problem
<rafael_> i download a new plugin for xmms
<anssi_> i used hawkwinds
<rafael_> to alter your apparence
<anssi_> aaaaaaaaaargh
<rafael_> but i dont know how to install it
<anssi_> i must go for a smoke
<anssi_> im pissed
<nagyv> Hello! Does anyone know with which protocols can I voicechat using Kopete?
<Kiongku> anybody using prozilla here?
<anssi_> so how can i restore my system to where it was when i installed it?
<Darkkish> anssi_: format
<Darkkish> :p
<anssi_> in console?
<anssi_> i type just format?
<Hawkwind> anssi_: No
<anssi_> are you sure
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Did you make backups at all ?
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Format is a Windows thing
<anssi_> that idiot darkkish tries to mess with me isee
<anssi_> "so how can i restore my system to where it was when i installed it?"
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Did you make backups at all ?
<anssi_> what bacups
<Hawkwind> anssi_: A good admin will make daily backups of the entire system
<Darkkish> anssi_:  no don't do format >_>
<Darkkish> i didn't mean that
<Gh0st75> i should do some backups as well, seeing as how i finally have everything working....til i screw it all up again, lol
<Gh0st75> Keep will let me backup the entire system?
<anssi_> hawkwind it works fine but the java is still theproblem it wont let me install it i tried your sources list
<Gh0st75> i keep all my data on a fat32 drive, just want to backup the Kubuntu OS and settings
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Have you followed the how-to ?  It works for everyone in here that has used it just about
<anssi_> maybe i try it again
<Eduardozzle> when I try to log into kubuntu via kdm, I get the following error: could not start kstartupconfig check your installation. how to fix this?
<Gh0st75> goin to supper there now, will be back to pick brains about backups after i eat :)
<mray> does anybody know anything about a bug that crashes kubuntu when using 2 monitors with different resolutions?
<Darkkish> nope
<Darkkish> now WoW is dying at random >_>
<anssi_> i will install kubuntu again and again start from beginning
<Top_GEAR> mray: No Problem, screen 1 1280x1024, screen 2 800x600
<mray> strange-
<mray> i re-installed kubuntu about 10 times (no joke)
<mray> i tested any combination or reasons why it could be my fault.
<Hawkwind> mray: You have ATI/Nvidia drivers installed correctly I assume ?
<mray> but it refuses to start KDE (or X?) after setting dual screen mode.
<anssi_> or maybe i wont this thing is really starting to piss me off
<Hawkwind> mray: Are you sure you have your xorg.conf set correctly ?
<mray> i installed nvidia drivers - but it also happens if i use the pre installed drivers
<mray> yes. i don't screw with xorg.conf. (at least i didn't in the first 7 tries)
<Darkkish> lol
<pierluigi> sera
<Hawkwind> mray: Maybe that's why.  I'd make sure your xorg.conf was correct as that can and will cause problems
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> definitly
<Darkkish> i had that problem
<Darkkish> i had to fix some stuff in Xorg just to get one moniter to boot
<Top_GEAR> mray: And please make a backup of your xorg.conf to avoid reinstalls
<mray> then i tried to reconfigure with some dpkg ...... commandline - it invoked a series of questions - then i could start kubuntu again at least
<Darkkish> well... someone fixed it for me :)
<Darkkish> yeah mray that didn't work for me
<Darkkish> i had to edit it by hand
<Z_God> I'm running Kubuntu Edgy Eft, but I can't paste URLs in Konqueror, is there a setting to enable this?
<mray> i don't know how to edit it.
<mray> :P
<Darkkish> edgy eft?
<nagyv> Hello! Does anyone know with which protocols can I voicechat using Kopete?
<Z_God> the current testing version
<rouge8> I have a Canon Powershot a620 and for whatever reason, I'm unable to copy the pictures off of it to my PC
<SeicherBoB> if i want to check my xorg.conf, is it enough to startx from console, check it and shut it down again or do i have to force a config-reload?
<Hawkwind> mray: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/52
<rouge8> I would simply use the SD card reader in my PC, but that doesn't work either >.>
<aliasfred> nagyv: if you dont got your answer here, you may try #kopete
<Hawkwind> mray: That's my xorg.conf though I'm using 2 monitors with the same resolution on both
<Hawkwind> mray: kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kiongku> why do ppl use 2 monitor?
<Hawkwind> mray: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor of choice
<Darkkish> rouge8:  i have no idea if thats a linux problem but it doesn't sound like a camera problem, it sounds like a peripheral problem
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Because it gives you a lot more space :P
<Kiongku> Hawkwind:e.g?..
<rouge8> aye, the camera works fine on my parent's windows PC
<anssi_> no i wont install this again i try to get this working and if i cant get this working yhen i will switch back to windows for good
<mray> Hawkwind, thanks. but do you think that it is a good idea to just copy others configurations?
<Darkkish> rouge8: is the drive mounting?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: http://seerofsouls.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pos=27
<Eduardozzle> how do you figure out what usergroup a user belongs to?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: http://seerofsouls.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pos=20
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Those are just two of my screenshots
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: hmm looking
<Hawkwind> mray: I copied mine from someone else.  But it needed a bit of editing such as resolution size for the monitors and refresh rates
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I can watch a movie full screen on one monitor, and do work on the second.  Lots more room when you have more than one monitor
<rouge8> Darkkish: the camera mounts, but in konqueror has a single folder: Canon Powershot A620 (PTP mode)
<rouge8> when I open the folder, it brings me to another folder with the same name
<SeicherBoB> Hawkwind: i'd like to get a dualhead running, but it keeps cloning. can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: basically 2 desktops on 2 separate screens?
<Hawkwind> SeicherBoB: Scroll up, I just did with the pastebin link
<Hawkwind> SeicherBoB:  http://pastebin.ulteo.us/52
<Eduardozzle> how do you figure out what usergroup a user belongs to?
<Hawkwind> SeicherBoB: I use Nvidia incase you don't
<SeicherBoB> Hawkwind: thanks! well, i use intel onboard shitty stuff, but .... we'll see ;)
<mray> Hawkwind, do you have any idea what entry exactly is the thing that causes my trouble? because i feel really bad about having another config (and possible resulting problems :( )
<SeicherBoB> Hawkwind: dont panic, i dont wanna copy the whole... just the essential lines
<Kiongku> Eduardozzle: users and Groups in system settings?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: No.  It's one large desktop that is 2048x768 instead of 1024x768.  My window manager allows me to have two 'shelves'.  Shelves are equivalent to the kicker in KDE
<Hawkwind> SeicherBoB: Heh I wasn't panicing.  Just wanted to let you know incase you were using ATI.
<Eduardozzle> Kiongku: there is no kuser util
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i see.. anyway no space for 2 huge screens here XD.. and it eats power o0
<Hawkwind> SeicherBoB: You can have the whole thing.  I copied mine from a friend.  All I changed was resolution and that is it
<SeicherBoB> Hawkwind: there are howtos for both... i use intel so i'm fu**ed
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: It eats very little power
<Jazon> hi guys
<Kiongku> !info kuser
<ubotu> kuser: KDE user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Jazon> could you tell me what driver dapper uses for the intel i-915 graphics card?
<Hawkwind> mray: No idea.  I've never dealt with 2 different resolutions before
<Eduardozzle> Kiongku: scratch that thanks
<Eduardozzle> Kiongku: I got it now
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I actually have room for 4 monitors on my desk.  I'm thinking of going up to a 3rd one very soon
<Kiongku> Eduardozzle: installed kuser?
<Jazon> Hawkwind: is it difficult to set up multiple monitors?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: OMG.. screens populate ur desk.. what size are they?
<SeicherBoB> Hawkwind: damn... cant use yours cause u got "twinview"....
<Jazon> Hawkwind: and is there a gui for doing it, or is it still old school?
<anssi_> hawkwind i started to do that sourceslist thing allover as you have told there i missed one point totally
<Eduardozzle> Kiongku: apt-get install kuser: no package
<Hawkwind> Jazon: Not if you use Nvidia.  It took me all of 5 minutes at the most
<SeicherBoB> Jazon: if you got yours running, tell me howto ;)
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: 17" but I have a HUGE L shaped desk
<Jazon> Hawkwind: i have the i-915 in my lappy
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: @_@... i have only one 17" in front of me XD
<Hawkwind> Jazon: I had a friends xorg.conf file.  Put it in place, booted the system and Voila, twinview worked
<Kiongku> Eduardozzle: did u enable all repositories?
<SeicherBoB> Kiongku: i got 21" CRT and 19" LCD... and its still not enough
<Jazon> Hawkwind: omg, thats awesome
<Jazon> lol
<anssi_> i would really like to have a 21" monitor
<Jazon> maybe i should ask google if he could do that for me :P
<Kiongku> SiecherBoB: well .. lucky guys..
<SeicherBoB> ;)
<Eduardozzle> Kiongku: hmm let me see if there are any to enable
<SeicherBoB> well, anyone ever configurated twinview on an intel graphics?
<Jazon> oh, by the way guys.... this has GOT to be the GEEKEST screensaver ever!!! check it out - its great!  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29207
<Kiongku> i consider additional monitor as too much.. need to upgrade my cpu first XD
<anssi_> n otime for nonsense
<Kiongku> whats the definition of geek
<SeicherBoB> Kiongku: http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/
<SeicherBoB> Kiongku: http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/G/geek.html
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44331
<nixternal> enjoy ;)
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Nice work
<nixternal> hehe thanks...that is pretty much a first run there with inkscape ;)   im sure someone can doctor them up and make them look great
<Kiongku> SeicherBob: haha lol..
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Heh not me.  I can't draw a straight line with 2 rulers side by side :P
<nixternal> me either, i just got lucky with that truthfully
<Jazon> SeicherBoB: yahoo!  man i810
<nixternal> im actually quite horrible when it comes to graphic stuff..i can do super simple and simple, if it is easy, i can't do it ;)
<Wendelin> During a deinstallation I had to shut down adept forcefully. Since I am only to browse the repository. What can I do?
<Kiongku> nixternal: whats SVG?
<ubuntu__> i'm trying to reinstall grub on my notebook. Windows is on /dev/sda2, and kubuntu installed on sda3, but i can't get grub to reinstall through chroot/grub-install, can some1 help me?
<nixternal> scalable vector graphics
<nixternal> you have to use inkscape or adobe illustrator...inkscape you just              sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Kiongku> nixternal: and what do i use it for :P?
<nagyv> Hello! Does anyone know with which protocols can I voicechat using Kopete?
<nixternal> http://www.inkscape.org/
<maltaethiron> who can tell me how to delete a file owned by root via konsole?
<nixternal> creating graphics you can scale to any size, and they wont distort and get ugly
<Kiongku> Wendelin: what u mean browse repository?
<nixternal> sudo rm file
<nixternal> maltaethiron: ^^
<maltaethiron> ty nixternal
<nixternal> np
<SeicherBoB> ok lets try reboot with that config
<Kiongku> maltaethiron:sudo rm -r /file/location
<Kiongku> oops sorry the -r is for directories XD
<Kiongku> sorry sorry
<Jazon> Search4Lancer: ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] 
<Jazon> SeicherBoB: let me know!
<karampudi> hai
<Wendelin> Kiongku: Well, just looking at the packet from last successfull run.
<Kiongku> nye
<karampudi> any one can  help me how to join a group in irc
<Kiongku> Wendelin: U mean.. adept manager does not open.. sorry i cant really undertsand ur problem
<sree_> hi
<Kiongku> Wendelin: explain ur problem clearly.
<maltaethiron> nixternal: i type "sudo rm /gh" or "sudo rm -r /gh" and it says  "No such file or directory", which there deffinately is
<nixternal> maltaethiron: sudo rm -rf /gh
<nixternal> you are removing a directory, not a file
<nixternal> wait
<nixternal> don't use the /
<nixternal> sudo rm -r gh
<maltaethiron> it worked
<maltaethiron> its gone
<nixternal> if gh is a file and not a directory
<maltaethiron> actually
<Wendelin> Kiongku: Whenever I start adept, I get a message, there was another process of adept or some other programme using apt and therefore adept uses the readonly mode.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> kool
<maltaethiron> it might have worked before, but i didnt reload konqueror
<Kiongku> Wendelin: Restart ur pc. And then see if its still wrong
<maltaethiron> didnt hawkwind say dont restart?
<maltaethiron> he said that restarting won't do anything in linux
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: its some blocked processes
<maltaethiron> ah
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: restarting might purge the memory and let it work again as normal. Well its better trying than nothing. Dunt know a lot about this
<Wendelin> Kiongku: I did so twice or so, but that did not work out. I suspect, that there some is still a lock file which should be deleted after a sucessful application.
<Kiongku> Wendelin: ok. i'll try to look into it
<Kiongku> Wendelin: btw what file uninstall went wrong?
<derekS> i am have a filesystem error on my kubuntu box, when i do an ls -lh folder | less, it shows total 716M files
<derekS> but there are reall only 40k
<Wendelin> dpkg failed to remove ispell. I was asked which german spelling I prefer, but was not able to any selection.
<derekS> how can i fix that
<maltaethiron> is there anyone in here that's skilled with kismet?
<nagyv> where could I find a kde backport? I would like to install kopete 0.12
<SeicherBoB> sorry, my kismet was rather bad the last weeks ;) (sorry for that)
<Kiongku> Wendelin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149438 did u try this?
<trovador51> can some1 help me fix grub?
<Kiongku> trovador51: what happened to grub?
<trovador51> i need to reinstall it to the MBR, my root is /dev/sda3 (hd0,2)
<Kiongku> trovador51: lol u deleted it?
<trovador51> chroot and grub-install says device not found
<trovador51> no, just installed windows over it..
<plhardy_> grub-install (hd0) ?
<Kiongku> trovador51: ah
<dima_> 1
<Kiongku> trovador51: sorry.. i dunt know the details for grub.. if i mess up i have my custom kernel image to fix it ._.
<trovador51> plhardy_: i get /dev/sda3: Not found or not a block device.
<plhardy_> trovador51: grub-install (hd0) doesn't help ?
<chab> trovador51: grub-install /dev/sda is probably what you're looking for
<Jazon> how the hell do i see how much memory is being allocated to this i-915 vid card?
<trovador51> chab: same thing.."/dev/sda: Not found or not a block device."
<Kiongku> btw sda isn't it the code for a removable hdd?
<chab> trovador51: did you mount + chroot ?
<Kiongku> is it even mounted?
<plhardy_> this because of you chroot
<Wendelin> Kiongku: Ok, the dpkg --configure -a worked. Thanks for the link.
<plhardy_> s/you/your
<Kiongku> Wendelin: np. Ur welcome. next time try a few simple searches.. =)
<chab> Kiongku: no, sd* =scsi/sata/usb..
<Jazon> SeicherBoB: did that i810 configuration work out for you/
<nagyv> where could I find a kde backport? I would like to install kopete 0.12
<Kiongku> chab: ah.. dunt have sata
<plhardy_> trovador51: why do you need to chroot, you are not on the install weehere /dev/sda3 is root ?
<trovador51> I'm running though a kubuntu livecd
<dima_> Anyone could suggest a working backup/restore method?
<Kiongku> dima_: keep not good?
<farous> dima_: i use rsync no glitches here
<trovador51> plhardy_: is there a way to boot into /dev/sda3 from the kubuntu livecd grub menu?
<farous> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<plhardy_> when you chroot what do you see while doing ls /dev/sd*
<anssi_> now im back to the basics again
<dima_> wow
<farous> but you can check any of ubotu links
<dima_> thanks a lot
<chab> trovador51: mount your hdds properly, then chroot, then grub-install /dev/sda, then exit, unmount, reboot.
<farous> :)
<Jazon> ubotu: how about freezing your system, preventing you from doing silly things like enabling experimental drivers and the like??? :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how about freezing your system, preventing you from doing silly things like enabling experimental drivers and the like??? :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jazon> ubotu: j/k of course.... i know how to do that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j/k of course.... i know how to do that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trovador51> plhardy_: i've mounted sda3: "mount /dev/sda3 /disk" and chrooted: "chroot /disk"
<Jazon> hehe
<anssi_> hawkwind can you put that link again
<Jazon> smart, but not that smart..... ;)
<trovador51> plhardy_: ls /dev/sd* gives me no files..
<plhardy_> trovador51: and what gvies ls /dev/sda3  under chrooted env ?
<Hawkwind> anssi_: What link ?
<trovador51> plhardy_: nothing, those devices don't appear
<anssi_> your repository list link
<Hawkwind> anssi_: http://LinuxForDummies.org/ then look in the Kubuntu How-To's section
<trovador51> is there a special way i should mount it?
<kdotsky> would anyone be able to help me get a usb wirless stick working?  having a tough time with it
<chab> trovador51: what did you mount anyway? / ?
<plhardy_> trovador51: you will need to create a a block device for it untder your chrooted env
<anssi_> thanks hawkwind
<anssi_> so i do as it says in that order
<trovador51> chab: i mounted my root linux partition on /disk
<apallo19> is there a batch file equivalent for linux?3
<trovador51> plhardy_: how would i go that?
<chab> trovador51: and what for? don't you have a /boot with grub on it?
<plhardy_> trovador51: under you not chrooted env ls -l /dev/sda3 then crete same entry with a mknod
<trovador51> chab: i've booted into my live cd, not into mi linux, is there a way to boot into my linux from the livecd menus?
<plhardy_> trovador51: yes
<kdotsky>  is there any reason a usb wireless drive would be any different to setup in kubuntu?
<kdotsky> using ndiswrapper
<plhardy_> trovador51: you go to grub command line at start normaly with a 'c' command then enter root (hd0,2) kernel = ... initrd=... boot...
<kirikou> thx, for help
<Kiongku> farous: how do u use rsync for backup?
<trovador51> plhardy_: i'll try that first..
<trovador51> thx
<Darkkish> should i use the official ubuntu wine
<plhardy_> trovador52: well you need to known what to put behing kernel... and intird..
<plhardy_> trovador51:
<ids> does anyone know if there is already a good driver for g15 for linux
<farous> Kiongku: i sync whatever i want to a remote sys then restore it by resync it again :)
<qbert> how do i do a full upgrade from breezy to dapper, in my manage repositories the distro all says breezy ?
<ids> well find de dapper and change it
<ids> from breezy to dapper
<Kiongku> farous: ah need net -_-
<ids> does anyone know if there is already a good driver for g15 for linux
<farous> Kiongku: here is an ex. rsync -avzog /home/amrnet/ -e ssh user@home:/BackUp/notebookibm/amrnet/
<farous> Kiongku: you can do it locally
<Kiongku> farous: oh
<farous> Kiongku: i prefer remote sys as matter of safety :)
<Kiongku> farous: hehe
<Kiongku> ids: g15?
<anssi_> klongku sounds finnish
<Kiongku> anssi_: u mean me o0?
<ids> you know logitech g15 keyboard
<anssi_> yeah
<crazy_penguin> Good night and sleep well everyone! :)
<ids> lata
<Kiongku> ids: ah.
<qbert> ids, i have /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/debtags/sources.list , do i change both of those from breezy to dapper ?
<ids> qubert wait i'll check
<TheInfinity> hiho
<anssi_> klonkku is finnish name for that thing on the lord of the rings that calls that ring my precious
<Kiongku> ids: u'll have to modify xorg.conf i think
<ids> ok thanks
<TheInfinity> ... is there a KDE GUI fr PPPoE?
<Kiongku> anssi_: lol Anyway i'm far from beign a finnish
<anssi_> thats why i thought that you were
<Kiongku> anssi_: i'm a chinese XD
<anssi_> lol
<anssi_> chinese named klonkku lol
<nagyv> hello! is here anyone using KDE 3.5.4? is it safe to upgrade?
<ids> qbert i can give you the dapper lines if you wanty
<Kiongku> its Kiongku -_-... not KLONGKU
<anssi_> nothing personal
<Kiongku> anssi_: nvm
<qbert> ids please
<ids> kee wait a sec
<ids> wait you have kubuntu right
<qbert> yes
<ids> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<ids> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<ids> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<ids> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<ids> thats for securety
<anssi_> you made my day never lauhghed so much than roght now when i think of that movie lol
<TheHighChild> nagyv: I've upgraded but had some issues.
<anssi_> right now
<ids> i also have the others but you have to change them because there dutch
<nagyv> TheHighChild: could you explain it a bit?
<ids> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ids> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ids> but there dutch so you'll have to change the nl
<ids> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<ids> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<ids> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<ids> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<TheHighChild> nagyv: Well, my konqueror profiles got all messed up. I still haven't fixed it because 1: I don't know how and 2: I don't use konqueror much. That's all I can think of off hand though.
<ids> and last
<ids> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<ids> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<qbert> what about the first line, it says cdrom:[Kubuntu ] /breezy main restricted, change that top line to dapper ?
<TheHighChild> ids can you pastebin this stuff so it doesn't flood the channel?
<qbert> ids got em thx :)
<ids> ok but there dutch you know
<aliasfred> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ids> so you'll have to change NL to your own language
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! anybody knowing how i can find out the BusIDs i need in xorg.conf?
<Kiongku> ids: btw .. its the buttons on ur g15 that are dead?
<markrian> SeicherlBoB, lspci
<aliasfred> SeicherlBoB: out of the blue i would say 'lspci'
<SeicherlBoB> thx. gonna try that
<nagyv> TheHighChild: so if I backup my /etc and ~/.* then it seems to be safe. good news, thx! :)
<TheHighChild> nagyv: yeah, def backup at lease ~/.kde
<TheHighChild> least
<SeicherlBoB> ok. whats the difference between "VGA compatible controller" and "Display controller"
<unix_infidel> is there a kde-base package available in the repos?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: kdebase of course
<unix_infidel> or is it split up into multiple packages like debian?
<Hawkwind> kdebase, just like every other distro out there
<Hawkwind> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ids> does anyone has any cool programs to try out
<Daskreech_> ids: define cool
<anssi_> bye for now everuone
<Daskreech_> krecipe? L)
<SeicherlBoB> bye
<Daskreech_> anssi_: Bye
<SeicherlBoB> just did lspci: whats the difference between "VGA compatible controller" and "Display controller"
<ids> i think like cool looking and to try out
<trovador51> plhardy_: no luck, how exactly would i boot into /dev/sda3 from the livecd grub menu?
<ids> Daskreech: good enough
<aliasfred> ids, amarok is a cool audio player :)
<ids> i am using right now
<Jazon> ids:  kxdocker
<aliasfred> oh i know
<Jazon> ids: thats a real cool app
<aliasfred> ids, install xgl, it is has cool as it can get :)
<SeicherlBoB> anybody running a dualhead system here?!
<aliasfred> Jazon: does it is ?
<aliasfred> SeicherlBoB: i dunno, do you have 2 video cards ?
<Hawkwind> SeicherlBoB: I am :P
<aliasfred> Jazon: what kxdocker is doing
<SeicherlBoB> aliasfred: no. its a laptop with external connector
<Daskreech_> ids: Kstars
<farous> SeicherlBoB: xinerama
<Daskreech_> ids: Wesnoth
<Daskreech_> ids: Flightgear
<ids> omg beeing flushed with progs cool
<Daskreech_> ids: E17 :)
<SeicherlBoB> Hawkwind: can you check your lspci and tell me what you get concerning display and VGA?
<Jazon> aliasfred: gives a docker bar at the bottom like macOSX (but better ;)   )
<SeicherlBoB> farous: well then guess whats not working
<Daskreech_> ids: World of Warcraft >_<
<aliasfred> Jazon: oh! with the live 'zoom' ?
<Hawkwind> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<farous> SeicherlBoB: did you configure kdm or gdm to use it ?
<SeicherlBoB> farous: again: guess whats not working
<Jazon> aliasfred: ooooh yah!
<SeicherlBoB> farous: either i got clones or it hangs
<farous> SeicherlBoB: strange for it is working perfectly here
<aliasfred> Jazon: cool indeed :)
<ids> ok brb need to reboot system
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: what have you tried?
<SeicherlBoB> farous: i'm using intel onboard
<aliasfred> SeicherlBoB: tips, cut/past is a nice tool to get help :)
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: almost everything i guess. the thing is, using screen 0 and screen 1 on the same card with different devices wont work
<aliasfred> SeicherlBoB: like lspci in a pastebin :)
<farous> ati 9600 here but had it working with ig ati on my compaq
<Kiongku> lol Hawkwind: i got the saem line as u :p
<SeicherlBoB> Hawkwind: you get something lieke "Display controller" ?
<Jazon> ok, SeicherlBoB install i810switch
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: got that
<Jazon> see if that is working
<Jazon> ok
<Jazon> working?
<SeicherlBoB> yeah
<SeicherlBoB> on/off/on/off... all day long ;)
<Jazon> did you rad the man entry for i810?
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: well, thats not very much to read thre
<Kiongku> night ppl going to sleep
<SeicherlBoB> night
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: oh... just read i810switch ;)
<dpt> anyone knows a program like limewire that isn't limewire, a p2p client??
<TheGateKeeper> dpt: Frostwire?
<farous> dpt: there is frostwire an opensource limewire hack
<Hawkwind> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<waspius> hello
<ids> anyone knows the src-devs of novell
<waspius> i have made a home network with internet sharing..does anyone know how i can make it show me an icon in the in the corner
<dpt> thanks
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: did you ever have to use this?
<Jazon> i have not done it yet - need another screen :s
<Jazon> but read a lot about it
<Jazon> eeeer well  read some about it
<Cr4sh5> Hey I just loaded the latest version of Kubuntu onto my laptop and I am trying to get the wireless internet to work. I have no other means of internet to it
<nickenyfiken> anyone here using Azureus? Got a problem with that stupid popup in the lower right of screen, it wont go away when i click "hide"
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: you got a clue what pipe A and B are?
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: yeah.  pipe A is your lcd.  pipe B is your output on the back
<Jazon> kinda confusing, i know
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: so do i still have to use 2 devices or can i do that from serverlayout?
<Jazon> that i dont know
<Jazon> sorry
<SeicherlBoB> ok
<SeicherlBoB> well thanks. i got another hook to hang onto now
<Jazon> heh
<Jazon> let me know
<Jazon> if im not in here i am always in #grass or #qgis
<Cr4sh5> Hey I just loaded the latest version of Kubuntu onto my laptop and I am trying to get the wireless internet to work. I have no other means of internet to it
<Jazon> Cr4sh5: what card
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: one last: CRT is clear, but whats LFP and DFP?
<Jazon> lcd flat panel  digital flat panel????????? not sure
<Cr4sh5> Jazon: Linksys Wireless G Notebook adapter 2.4ghz Model WPC54G
<TheInfinity> you habe a router + accesspoint and you want connecting it?
<jott_> lfp is local flat pabel
<Cr4sh5> Yes
<jott_> panel
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: so the laptop has a LFP
<ubuntu> what can you do if ubiquity crash ?
<jott_> SeicherlBoB: yes should be
<SeicherlBoB> thanks
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/4/i810.html
<Cr4sh5> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<Jazon> urfff wrong url sorry
<trovador51> thx to the ppl that helped me, i finally fixed grub mounting /dev and then chrooting, apparently only an issue on sata drives.
<Jazon> Cr4sh5: www.linuxant.com
<Jazon> or use ndiswrapper (better cause its free)
<Cr4sh5> ok
<Jazon> you ok with ndiswrapper?
<Jazon> linuxant is free for a month
<REPOLHO> Hi, anyone here use some firebird/ib aplication on kubuntu?
<markrian> Cr4sh5, I'd suggest ndiswrapper over linuxant's product ;)
<Jazon> markrian: i agree.... except that linuxant is wayyyyyyy easy compared to ndiswrapper if you are new.   the linuxant gives you a month to figure out ndiswrapper :P
<markrian> True
<markrian> But
<markrian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper has reasonable documentation to help
<Jazon> fair enough.
<mikki> How do i open .rar files ?
<Jazon> some people like to point and click though
<Jazon> mikki: can opener
<Jazon> :P
<Jazon> ark
<farous> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<farous> mikki: ^ 6
<ids> he someone knows hot to install xgl
<Cr4sh5> Does kubuntu have a built in DVD player?
<farous> !restrictedformats > Cr4sh5
<Jazon> Cr4sh5: yes... but needs a special little hack to play dvd's as they are encoded
<Cr4sh5> okay
<Jazon> (how covert!)
<Jazon> heh
<farous> Cr4sh5: read ubotu pm
<Cr4sh5> okay thanks
<farous> ur w:)
<TheGateKeeper> Cr4sh5: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Cr4sh5> okay
<Jazon> libdvdcss2 right? heh
<waspius> does anyone know hot to have an icon showing when i am connected to the internet and the network?
<farous> !info kwireless
<ubotu> Package kwireless does not exist in dapper
<Jazon> try knemo
<farous> forgot its name there is an applet for it. right click on the panel
<farous> and you will get list of options one of them for wireless
<Jazon> waspius: try knemo its good
<waspius> Jazon: thanx
<Jazon> :)
<farous> !info kwirelessmonitor
<ubotu> kwirelessmonitor: wireless interface monitor for KDE systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.91-2build1 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Cr4sh5> okay Im a tad bit newbie, and I got the source onto my comp and need to compile it
<farous> there you go
<Cr4sh5> can anyone help me?
<Darkkish> with?
<Darkkish> the source of what
<Cr4sh5> Compiling the sourcecode of ndiswrapper so i can get wiresless
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> are you on a laptop?
<farous> Cr4sh5: you do not need to do that
<farous> lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<Cr4sh5> Im using windows right now, and my laptop has no other internet capabilities
<Darkkish> oh
<Cr4sh5> but my laptop is right here beside me
<farous> Cr4sh5: ok open it and in a term type lsmdo |grep ndiswrapper
<farous> making sure it is loaded or not
<Cr4sh5> farous: it returns bash: lsmdo: command not found
<Jazon> heh
<Jazon> i was waiting for that
<farous> Cr4sh5: lsmod
<Jazon> lsmod
<Cr4sh5> nothing happens just brings up another line for me to type cmds
<farous> Jazon: why were you waiting why not just correct me on the spot
<farous> Cr4sh5: ok it is not loaded
<HeroKiller> ok does someone know how to install xgl
<waspius> what do i use to get java?apt-get install j something
<Jazon> there was like 40 seconds dude
<Darkkish> later guys
<Darkkish> logging to winblows
<Jazon> i was part way through thte correction when he responded
<farous> Cr4sh5: you need the ndiswrapper-utils package
<Darkkish> to play wow with my friend... with sound :)
<Darkkish> :p
<farous> Jazon: cool :)
<Cr4sh5> farous: where do i get that? I got the source code from there sourceforge page
<HeroKiller> ok does someone know how to install xgl
<farous> Cr4sh5: and you need the linux-restriced-modules one
<farous> Cr4sh5: you can download from packages.ubuntu.com
<draik> !xgl > HeroKiller
<farous> Cr4sh5: the problem is it might have dependencies and is much easier if the laptop is connected to the net
<farous> Cr4sh5: wht does uname -r tell you in a konsole
<HeroKiller> thanks
<Cr4sh5> farous: 2.6.15-26-386
<anssi_> command for java in ubuntu please
<adam___> hi, can someone tell me how to unlock list directory on apt-get. An install failed and I can't get into package manager anymore
<TheInfinity> java IS the command
<anssi_> plugin
<TheInfinity> if you have the original JVM installed
<farous> ok you need the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<anssi_> i mentfor installing it
<Cr4sh5> farous: okay, so where do i get that from? packages.ubuntu.com?
<farous> yah
<REPOLHO> Hi, anyone here use some firebird/ib aplication on kubuntu?
<farous> download the packages then cp them to your laptop and we will try installing them and see if we need more packages
<Jazon> adam___: sudo apt-get -f install   maybe
<anssi_> so i need a command for installing java runtime enviroment for konqueror
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: ok. news from the dualhead! logfile says my V-Bios checksum is bad
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: urffffff
<SeicherlBoB> that doesnt sound good
<Cr4sh5> Faours: okay there are lots of stuff I dont know on this site like distribution
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: or is that i "dunno" urffff ?
<farous> you have dapper right
<adam___> jason thanks but was my bad haha i figured it out :P <------- idiot
<Cr4sh5> farous: I dont know what dapper is.
<Jazon> im not sure SeicherlBoB
<farous> what is the name of the cd you installed
<Jazon> does google know anything about that?
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: ok. cause i got another error aswell
<Cr4sh5> uuhh
<anssi_> i have kubuntu 64 dapper if that matters in installing java
<Jazon> lay it on us
<farous> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Cr4sh5> farous: kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: It tells me that i need to have a MonitorLayout definied for use in a DualHead or Clone setup. but i got one!!
<farous> anssi_: 64 have lot of probs see if there is special inst for it
<farous> Cr4sh5: that is dapper
<Cr4sh5> farous: okay
<Jazon> did you edit xorg.conf????
<waspius> Jazon: do u know how to configure knemo?
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: sure, what else?
<Cr4sh5> farous: so would this be the right package? dapper (misc): Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386 [restricted] 
<Cr4sh5> 2.6.15.11-3: i386
<Jazon> waspius: yes
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: man i810
<adam___> anssi_: go to the sun website and get the linux amd64.bin file and run it ... then place the dir it extracts in usr/java
<Jazon> there is a section in there that you need to enable
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: yes. thats where i have the monitorlayout from. but it doesnt say where to put it
<farous> Cr4sh5: you will find the name of the package give me a link to the url to see
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: so i put it in Serverlayout
<Jazon> hmmm  ok...   i will read more
<mikki> after  installing unrar. how do i open the rar file?
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: was that meant for me? your reading i mean
<Jazon> yes
<farous> mikki: just right click with the mouse on it
<Jazon> i am reading
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: thanks mate
<farous> mikki: or just type unrar e <file name>
<Cr4sh5> farous: did you get that link?
<TheInfinity> mikki: use ARk
<TheInfinity> ARK
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: already 2 different screens? :-)
<farous> Cr4sh5: post it again
<Cr4sh5> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=+linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-38&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=restricted
<jott> SeicherlBoB: just google.. this was one of the first hits: http://www.wahlau.org/ubuntu_hoary_thinkpad_t43_and_xorg_dual_head_display
<SeicherlBoB> fritsch: no ;) still hanging here (i was away inbetween)
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: me, too
<farous> Cr4sh5: yah this is the package
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: don`t hav time anymore today ... important date tomorrow
<SeicherlBoB> fritsch: dont worry, i got Jazon with me
<anssi_> adam rpm or the otherone?
<fritsch> SeicherlBoB: have fun!
<SeicherlBoB> thanks ;)
<SeicherlBoB> you too
<Cr4sh5> farous: so which do i download?
* jott points at http://www.searchlores.org/
<farous> Cr4sh5: can you exec this command on the laptop, sudo modprobe -l |grep ndiswrapper
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: i am reading this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Dual_Monitor_Intel_i810_i915
<anssi_> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin i downloaded this one
<unix_infidel> farous: better to just do lsmod | grep ndiswrapper to avoid confusion.
<farous> unix_infidel: confusion with wht ?
<farous> just for my info
<unix_infidel> farous: you trying to list all modules that are available.
<unix_infidel> or list all modules currently being used?
<farous> unix_infidel: that are avail
<unix_infidel> farous: yes, you can do modprobe -l | grep ndiswrapper
<farous> unix_infidel: i know that ?
<Cr4sh5> farous: mobprobe: invalid optino -- 1
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: got another one from jott that looks good
<Cr4sh5> and a bunch more text
<farous> Cr4sh5: it is a small L not the numb 1
<unix_infidel> LOL, i read that question totally wrong.
<farous> unix_infidel: no prob :)
<SeicherlBoB> I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!
<SeicherlBoB> jott: thanks! looks like i'm always using wrong keywords in google
<Cr4sh5> farous: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernal/drivers/net.ndiswraper/ndiswrapper.ko
* SeicherlBoB starts dancing round his dualscreen system
<farous> Cr4sh5: so it is already there you do not need to compile or download :)
<farous> Cr4sh5: now check if the ndiswrapper-utils is installed
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: share dude
<farous> dpkg -l ndiswrapper-utils
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: http://www.wahlau.org/ubuntu_hoary_thinkpad_t43_and_xorg_dual_head_display
<Cr4sh5> farious: no packages found matching ndiswrapper-utils
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: need to put that MonitorLayout stuff on both devices
<farous> Cr4sh5: ok so we only need this package
<farous> Cr4sh5: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jott> SeicherlBoB: read the searchlores.org page .. it will hopefully enlighten you how to find information ;)
<Cr4sh5> sudo: mobprobe: command not found
<farous> Cr4sh5: cp and paste to avoid spel mist
<SeicherlBoB> jott: thanks a lot
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: that makes sense.....awesome....
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon, fritsch, jott: next beers are on me ;)
<mikki> i tried to open the .rar file with Ark, but it gave me this:
<mikki> The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<mikki> Please install it
#kubuntu 2006-08-17
* Jazon starts looking on ebay foor another monitor
<Cr4sh5> farious: I remind you that my laptop has no internet what so ever...so im on a different comp
* SeicherlBoB says cheers!
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: write it all down, exactly what you did and how you did it and contribute it to the wiki man
<farous> Cr4sh5: you asked how to compile the ndiswrapper
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: sure. good idea
<mikki> and i thought i did install it in adept
<farous> i told you it is already there all you need is sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Jazon> then i can follow it when i do mine :P
<farous> Cr4sh5: just take care of spell mistakes
<Cr4sh5> farious: nothing happens when I do that...it just pulls up the next line
<farous> Cr4sh5: then it worked perfectly it is supposed to do that
<reddwolf> hello
<farous> Cr4sh5: to make the command automatically loaded
<farous> Cr4sh5: do the following, ksu kate /etc/modules
<farous> Cr4sh5: add ndiswrapper to the end of the list
<Gh0st75> is Keep what i should be using to make backups of Kubuntu?
<jon_> new tower and power supply =)
<anssi_> now it installed java i installed it from the konsole...hope it works
<farous> Cr4sh5: all you need now is follow the help pages on ndiswrapper. You need the ndiswrapper-utils package installed + you need the .inf file of your card
<reddwolf> i'm looking for a little bit of help i'm trying to play mp3s  on my linux but none of the music players support it
<reddwolf> can anyone jug gest anything
<reddwolf> *suggest
<Cr4sh5> farious: how do i get permission to add ndiswrapper to the end of the list
<farous> Cr4sh5: if you used ksu kate /etc/modules
<farous> you would be asked for your passwd and already have permission
<Cr4sh5> bash: ksu: command not found
<farous> hmm
<jott> kdesu ;)
<farous> anyone is it kde
<farous> ok got it
<farous> use jott command
<waspius_> anyone know why my trash does not show when it is full??
<farous> jott: using fluxbox here :)
<waspius_> anyone?
<jott> farous: no problem ;) just say sudo next time it's wm independent ;)
<farous> jott: not recommend for gui appl
<farous> i only use sudo nano or sudo vi here
<Cr4sh5> farious: okay I added ndiswrapper to the end of the list
<reddwolf> i'm looking for a little bit of help i'm trying to play mp3s  on my linux but none of the music players support it
<farous> Cr4sh5: great do you have the .inf file for your card
<Cr4sh5> farous: I dont know what that is where can I get it?
<anssi_> another thing...what command for installing flashplayer
<jott> farous: you could also do xhost +local:root and use su ;)
<farous> jott: and start a flam war on ubuntu :)
<jott> haha ;)
<Cr4sh5> farious: whats teh Inf?
<Ids> a
<reddwolf> i'm looking for a little bit of help i'm trying to play mp3s  on my linux but none of the music players support itor how i can get my dvd to work
<farous> Cr4sh5: wait looking for a link for you
<Cr4sh5> thanks
<farous> Cr4sh5: i thought you already have that as you were installing ndiswrapper
<anssi_> sudo apt-get install flash.plugin ...am i correct?
<jott> anssi_: flashplugin-nonfree
<Cr4sh5> farious: well...I want wireless and someone told me to get ndiswrapper
<farous> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anssi_> package not found?????
<farous> easier then looking into my bookmarks :)
* Jazon notes that there needs to be a gui for xorg.conf -- what happened to gxorg.conf ??????? i thought there was a gxorgconf2 gui, but no sign of it anymore....
<jott> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anssi_> i cant get flash
<anssi_> but i could get java..strange
<Jazon> Cr4sh5: i also suggested www.linuxant.com    it is point and click...
<farous> Cr4sh5: can you see your card on this list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reddwolf> ok what does linus support if it does not supoort mp3 or wav files
* Jazon braces himself for the onslaught of l337s
<jott> anssi_: you have to enable multiverse repository...
<Gh0st75> reddwolf: it supports those formats, just not by default
<farous> Cr4sh5: and here is the page on ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<anssi_> jett...i have it enabled
<Cr4sh5> farous: nope.
<anssi_> jott..sorry
<reddwolf> oh ok
<farous> Cr4sh5: i sent you the page on ndiswrapper look it up have the remaning steps and the steps we already covered
<anssi_> thats strange
<Gh0st75> ubotu got any guides on using Keep?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got any guides on using Keep? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> !keep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<reddwolf> is there a program i can get for linux to change from those formates to awhat linux does suport
<obf213> any idea why code in c works on windows but not in linux.
<farous> obf213: install build-essential package
<obf213> ok
<link_36p> Can vlc save network streams?
<aliasfred> link_36p: yes
<obf213> farous i have that packet
<chab> reddwolf: install gstreamer
<anssi_> what about the flash
<Gh0st75> heh, lots of links for Ubuntu programs, but not many for Kubuntu proggies yet
<reddwolf> were is that at
<anssi_> cant install i have multiverse enabled
<obf213> farous kdeveloper makes me open a hello world template, which runs, then ihave to clear it and type in my code which never works but the same code works on windows c programmers
<farous> obf213: and gcc won't work with you
<jott> anssi_: did you apt-get update ?
<Jazon> Cr4sh5: look at your priv msg
<obf213> farous installed, let me shwo you the erro rmesage
<anssi_> jott..yheah
<Nickenyfiken> is the sudo system in Kubuntu bugged? Some programs require me to start from run... as root user. If i dont it loads for a while after the prompt for password and nothing more happens
<anssi_> yeah
<chab> reddwolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<chab> just do what it says there
<reddwolf> thanks
<jott> anssi_: so apt-cache search flashplugin returns nothing?
<farous> gtg now take care obf213 hope you figure out your prob :)
<anssi_> no
<reddwolf> ok
<link_36p> aliasfred: Do you save it by doing Open Network Stream > Stream Output > File
<aliasfred> link_36p: i dont remember how exactly but i already did it, what you suggest seems goo
<aliasfred> d
<anssi_> blaaah im getting bored about these broplems with java nad flash
<anssi_> problems sorry
<StrudelNinja_> anyone know how to install the new filters from http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40122 into krita?
<obf213> !libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> help me!!!
<obf213> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> i really would like to get flash for my browser
<anssi_> flashplugin
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon, jott: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<anssi_> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plugs> what does BREAK (upgrade) mean?
<anssi_> !aargh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aargh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> lol
<nagyv> Hello! Is there someone who is using the 3.5.4 kde? I would like to use kopete 0.12 to be able to voicechat with others, but on the http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Jingle site there are some dependencies and config options specified. Can I fulfill them if installing via http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php ?
<Cr4sh5> farous: okay I was following i made a dir in home called repos and then I CD to that directory and and did sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb and if gives me errors
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: thx 4 the plug... :P
<Jazon> cool - well done m8
<anssi_> anyone who can help me about my problems with flash
<anssi_> ???
<Jazon> anssi_: state your problem
<SeicherlBoB> Jazon: sure mate. thanks. gotta go now drink a beer! CHEERS!
<Cr4sh5> okay I was following i made a dir in home called repos and then I CD to that directory and and did sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb and if gives me errors
<Jazon> SeicherlBoB: i will join you!
* Jazon pours himself (another :P) beer
<anssi_> i have multiverse enabled but it wont let me install flashplugin nonfree
* SeicherlBoB cheers towards Jazon and quits IRC
* Jazon is outta here.... l8r peeps
<anssi_> what should i do?
<larson9999> anssi_: get java working in konqueror?
<nagyv> Anyone who is voicechatting useing kopete 0.12?
<anssi_> nothing works
<obf213> no
<larson9999> nagyv: i'm getting ready to try that and webcam on my son's pc to see if he can use that to chat with his grandma in thailand instead of windows
<obf213> any c programmers on here
<anssi_> i installed java...dont work still...i hate this kubuntu system
<obf213> i need get libraries like genlib and stuff, plus i have a feelign that linux require different syntax
<nagyv> larson9999: what do you mean getting ready? (sorry, my english) could you use it or you will try it in the near future?
<obf213> anssi, how does java not work
<larson9999> nagyv: i'll probably try this weekend
<larson9999> anssi_: what do you mean "won't let you install?"
<nagyv> larson9999: would you like to go through my questions now?
<larson9999> anssi_: what's the message you get?
<anssi_> it says flashplugin nonfree is not available
<larson9999> nagyv: not for sake since i haven't tried it yet
<anssi_> or not found...sorry
<nagyv> larson9999: actually I would like to know only 2 things: 1. how to know wheather the precompiled package is comfigured with --enable-jingle; 2. how to find out the necessary packages listed as dependencies? the link:  http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Jingle
<larson9999> anssi_: are you still set on using konqueror instead of firefox?
<anssi_> can i download it from somewhere and install it otherwise
<anssi_> yeah
<rambo3> new to kubuntu here , how do i install launch bar menu theme ?
<mikki> how do i open .rar files
<anssi_> dont have firefox
<rambo3> unrar
<nagyv> anssi_: unrar, but first you should install it
<larson9999> anssi_: i've never used them in konqueror.
<anssi_> oh sorry i downloaded firefox
<larson9999> anssi_: if you REALLY want i could try to install in konqueror.
<anssi_> how do i install it
<larson9999> anssi_: firefox?
<anssi_> no you dont have to tell me how do i install firefox
<larson9999> you probably have it already.  type firefox and see
<mikki> i installed something caled unrar-free
<mikki> is that right?
<larson9999> anssi_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<anssi_> i have a file firefox-1.5.tar.gz
<anssi_> what do i do now
<jujimufu> hey, I downloaded the sources for autoconf (because it doesn't exist in any repo), and although the ./configure finishes normally, when I type "make" it says "command not found"
* jott spreads opera to the masses
<rambo3> anssi learn to use synaptic
<larson9999> anssi_: if you want me to help just do what i say.  when you get more experience, you can do otherwise.  just my advice of course
<rambo3> apt-get install make
<rambo3> !build-esential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-esential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> synaptic???? ...i have adept
<larson9999> anssi_: just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<jujimufu> why the fuck would kubuntu not have make alreayd installed ;(
<jott> anssi_: adept sucks...
<jujimufu> it's just one executable, ffs.
<obf213> anssi: adept is the same thing
<anssi_> so now its loading firefox
<larson9999> jujimufu: most distros don't have the bulid stuff installed unless you tell it to.  in my experience anyway
<mikki> is it unrar-free i should install to get .rar files to work???
<rambo3> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Riddell> jujimufu: we don't have space for development tools on the CD.  and mind your language
<jujimufu> ok, sorry :(
<jott> larson9999: gentoo without build stuff would be funny ;)
<jujimufu> lol
<jujimufu> :)
<mikki> !info unrar-free
<anssi_> but kubuntu dont have synaptic
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jujimufu> jott: without emerge either :)
<larson9999> jott: i was going to use gentoo but then i figured i'd have less to compile if i used lfs
<jott> jujimufu: true ;)
<rambo3> haha funny or i dont know what i am talking about funny
<jujimufu> larson9999: lol :D
<mikki> The utility unrar is not in your PATH., what does that mean?
<larson9999> anssi_: so you got firefox installed now?
<jujimufu> larson9999: they say Linus started making linux because gentoo was too hard for him to install...
<anssi_> 22 seconds and then it installs firefox
<anssi_> sorry yes i have
<rambo3> echo $PATH
<larson9999> anssi_: you said you are coming from windows. you didn't use firefox or mozilla in windows?
<anssi_> or no i dont
<anssi_> no
<jott> larson9999: opera rocks all os ;)
<jujimufu> well
<jujimufu> jott: doubt that
<larson9999> jott: opera is ok, too.
<jujimufu> jott: I still prefer rock n roll
<jujimufu> :)
<jujimufu> I like the Book of Mozilla
<anssi_> it dont show anywhere that ive got firefox now
<larson9999> anssi_: do what this says: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#plugins
<jujimufu> anssi_: in the K menu (the K in the panel), Internet -> firefox
<jujimufu> it should be there
<mikki> The utility unrar is not in your PATH., what does that mean? i installed unrar
<jujimufu> and if it's not, try running "firefox" from a konsole
<anssi_> no its not there
<larson9999> anssi_: if it isn't there, either try firefox or mozilla-firefox from a konsole
<rambo3> mikki it means its no in "short cut" or know usual path
<anssi_> now it opened it
<mikki> is there some way to fix that?
<jott> jujimufu: i like elinks in 256 color mode ;)
<larson9999> anssi_: do what this says: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#plugins and then check out this site: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/
<larson9999> pick out the things you think you'd like
<anssi_> why dont it show on the K menu?
<larson9999> anssi_: sometimes it takes a bit for things to show in the k-menu.  it should be under internet -> web browsers
<anssi_> nah
<larson9999> anssi_: you might even need to log out and back in.  i've used kde in many distros and the start menu hardly ever work the way you'd think
<mikki> when i install unrar where does it eend up?
<larson9999> anssi_: if you installed from that tar file it might not have created a menu item
<rambo3> mikki i  dont remember now , you can alwas locate unrar i  use it from there or ask somone else about how to add path to $PATH
<larson9999> anssi_: here is a ubuntu specific plugin site http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html
<link_36p> Anyone know how to save netowrk streams?
<anssi_> no i did just what you said larson
<anssi_> okay just a moment i log out and back in
<larson9999> anssi_: ok.  like i said, it may take a bit for it to show up
<kbrooks> Hi all.
<mikki> someone else how do i add path to PATH?
<rambo3> kbfx is for a newer kde or is it in kubuntu too?
<jott> mikki: edit /etc/environment ..
<anssi_> yeah that worked now it shows on my  K menu
<jott> temporary you can use    export PATH=$PATH:thepathyouwantoadd
<kbrooks> mikki: export PATH=directory:$PATH - You will need to put this in /etc/environment.
<kbrooks> jott: Wait.
<larson9999> anssi_: the kde start menu definitely has issues.  something people will tell me otherwise.  usually when i tell them the things that don't work they end up saying stuff like, "well, i don't use it anyway."
<kbrooks> mikki: In a terminal, type "kdesu kate /etc/environment"
<jujimufu> I do ./autogen.sh (according to this site: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building) and I get this error:
<jujimufu> configure.ac:28: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_DISABLE_STATIC
<jujimufu>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<jujimufu>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<jujimufu> configure.ac:29: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<jujimufu> autoreconf: /usr/local/bin/autoconf failed with exit status: 1
<rambo3> there is some command after editing /etc/environment to update it all
<mikki> hmm i have no idea what u are saying
<anssi_> i like the looks of kde
<larson9999> anssi_: ok, now check out this ubuntu specific plugin site http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html
<mikki> lets start with step 1
<kbrooks> mikki: step 1. open a terminal.
<jott> jujimufu: check you are using the correct version of autoconf that is needed..
<kbrooks> I forgot how, I'm not in Kubuntu at the moment.
<mikki> DONE
<StrudelNinja_> anyone know how to install filters in krita?
<mikki> i need step 2:S
<kbrooks> mikki: now, type kdesu kate /etc/environment
<ubuntu> kbrooks: you're in what?
<rambo3> step 2 would be to find where unrar is
<kbrooks> ubuntu: What your nickname says.
<rambo3> use find or updatefb  and locate
<kbrooks> rambo3: Don't confuse mikki.
<anssi_> okay then what
<ubuntu> I thought ubuntu and kubuntu were the same
<ubuntu> it's mostly gnome vs kde
<kbrooks> ubuntu: Yeah.
<mikki> hehe no dont do that
<rambo3> kbrooks: so are you just going to guess where unrar is located or type random dirs
<ubuntu> ha, right, so it isn't the same apps
<kbrooks> rambo3: he didnt ask about unrar.
<mikki> i got kate now
<kbrooks> rambo3: Find out who asked about unrar.
<anssi_> is x86 same as if i have a 64 bit system?
<rambo3> <mikki> The utility unrar is not in your PATH., what does that mean? i installed unrar
<larson9999> anssi_: actually, you might just want to look at the regular linux plugin doc.  the ubuntu specific stuff looks like it might be outdated.  at any rate, the mozilla plugin sites give you what you want.
<kbrooks> mikki: scroll down, using the down arrow key or page down, or the scroll bars, to the end of the text file. You may need to use the down arrow key  to get to the end of it.
<ubuntu> does anyone find that ubuntu is slower than other distribs?
<mikki> its 4 lines
<anssi_> how do i uninstall konqueror?
<kbrooks> anssi_: Why do you want to?
<mikki> but yes im trying to open a .rar file and i get this message: The utility unrar is not in your PATH
<kbrooks> anssi_: You shouldn't.
<chab> kbrooks: what kind of answer is that?
<ubuntu> someone asking how to remove konqueror in kubuntu
<kbrooks> chab: in KDE, Konqueror is used a lot.
<ubuntu> that's quite fun
<anssi_> why should i have two browsers?
<rambo3> kbrooks: now you say sorry i just jumped in the middle of conversation and i dont know what you are  talking about
<ubuntu> anssi_: it isn't only a browser
<kbrooks> chab: including by KDE itself.
<anssi_> oh yeah it shows my folders etc...
<jujimufu> anssi_: in windows, you had Explorer and Internet Explorer: one to view your files, and one to surf the internet
<chab> kbrooks: err, you don't have to tell me, i just asked you what kind of answer your "why do you want to?" is..
<anssi_> sorry i forgot
<mikki> kbrooks: now back to me
<kbrooks> rambo3: ok ok, i apoologise
<chab> kbrooks: but since you'd like to educate me, what does konqueror do except file-browser/webbrowser?
<kbrooks> mikki: turning you over to rambo3
<mikki> hehe
<kbrooks> chab: fish:/,  man:/
<kbrooks> gopher:/
<mikki> i dont think he wants me
<larson9999> anssi_: it just seems that most like konqueror as a file manager and another 'real' browser for the web.  now the konqueror people will tell you that's not fair but i think it is
<kbrooks> mikki: you don't think who wants you? me?
<chab> kbrooks: okay, let me put it this way, what does konqueror do that absolutely without any doubt requires konqueror to be installed?
<larson9999> anssi_: you can open konqueror in 'filemanager' mode
<kbrooks> chab: I gave you several schemes. :-)
<mikki> rambo3:
<kbrooks> chab: But um, I'm not sure.
<rambo3> what now ,
<chab> kbrooks: yes, yes you did. now tell me, can these schemes not be accomplished by other, possibly better, software?
<anssi_> it said in one finnish magazine that linux is not for people who dont know anything about computers and not for old ladies
<anssi_> i think im an old lady then
<larson9999> anssi_: well, my converted and didn't need any help from me :)
<rambo3> mikki: is /usr/bin/  in your /etc/environment
<larson9999> anssi_: well, my aunt converted and didn't need any help from me :)
<mikki> yes
<anssi_> shes smart then
<kbrooks> anssi_: Thats a myth
<kbrooks> anssi_: Linux can be used by people like kids.
<rambo3> mikki: in terminal /usr/bin/unrar -h
<anssi_> i still continue using windows and keep this as an intresting pasttime activity
<larson9999> take windows: how many old ladies do you think can install it?
<chab> why do people believe the crap shitty magazines write?
<kbrooks> anssi_: I'm a kid, and I installed Linux when i was 14.
<mikki> but i search for unrar and found on file and thatss in /usr/share/doc/bash/completion-contrib/
<chab> they should stick to their stories about which queen did which king..
<kbrooks> chab: swearing isnt appreciated here
<chab> kbrooks: you'll survive
<anssi_> im no kid anymore im 31 and started using pcs when i was 29
<kbrooks> chab: Irrevelant
<kbrooks> anssi_: I said "like".
<mikki> rambo3: /usr/bin/unrar: No such file or directory
<anssi_> so its no wonder if i dont know how everything works
<rambo3> ook mikki typ sudo updatedb && locate unrar
<kbrooks> chab: The ubuntu coc specifically  disallows swearing.
<kbrooks> chab: "Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect."
<Gh0st75> probably easier to get the initial grasp of linux if you haven't been using windows for a long time, so kids have an advantage, they don't have to un-learn windows habits like us older folks making the switch
<jott> unrar will be installed in /usr/bin when you install it from the repositories.....
<chab> kbrooks: i don't remember agreeing to the coc.. and how could you name it coc?
<kbrooks> chab: code of conduct
<chab> kbrooks: i know what coc stands for
<chab> kbrooks: i was referring to the similarity to cock
<mikki> done that, what now
<anssi_> i got a driver for my soundcard for linux it was a zip file but i dont know how to install it
<kbrooks> chab: Don't swear please.
<chab> kbrooks: how old are you?
<mikki>  /usr/share/doc/unrar-free
<chab> kbrooks: besides, cock isn't a swear word ;)
<kbrooks> chab: I refuse to give that out.
<Gh0st75> a person can learn to be respectful of others at any age
<anssi_> coc is corrosion of conformity...rock rock
<Gh0st75> lol, haven't heard that band in ages
<anssi_> good band
<kbrooks> I'm not a operator. I am asking you to abide to it, chab.
<larson9999> anssi_: are you an anti linux plant?
<chab> kbrooks: even if you were, what's the difference
<rambo3> mikki if that the only answer you got then its not installed
<anssi_> no im not anti linux...if i was would i ask for advice or try to use it
<mikki> i got some more
<rambo3> any bin in there
<rambo3> sbin
<mikki> all files is in that folder
<mikki>  /usr/bin/unrar-free and this
<anssi_> but i think its better to explore the possibilities of linux before i start to use it fulltime
<mikki> /var/lib/dpkg/info/unrar-free.md5sums
<mikki> /var/lib/dpkg/info/unrar-free.list
<mikki> and that
<kbrooks> mikki: Try that.
<kbrooks> unrar-free
<chab> unrar-free is a waste of code.. get unrar for linux from winrars site and replace it..
<mikki> add that to the envoire..
<kbrooks> mikki: No.
<D4rkly> lol
<Gh0st75> i'm enjoying linux a great deal, only keeping my windows partition for Neverwinter Nights 2, since i hear it won't have a linux port like the first game did
<kbrooks> mikki: It's in your PATH.
<anssi_> sorry if you dont get what i say think my english is a bit rusty cause i havent used it in ages
<kbrooks> mikki: (/usr/bin/ )
<kbrooks> mikki: Run unrar-free in a terminal.
<Talwin> hey
<Talwin> <- new user
<D4rkly> has anyone got vmware working ?
<Talwin> im sure you get a million in here..
<anssi_> how can i use messenger in linux if all my friends have windows and i dont
<chab> unrar-free will fail on most archives..especiall split-archives
<Talwin> quick question regarding rar files.
<kbrooks> Talwin: Welcome to the world of Kubuntu.
<kbrooks> Talwin: Ask.
<Talwin> thanks :)
<anssi_> thats why i use windows
<Talwin> how do i extract them.
<chab> anssi_: by using a messenger that supports the messenger protocol of whatever your friends use
<Talwin> i tried tar -xj
<D4rkly> anssi_ KOPETE
<Talwin> but it didnt work.
<kbrooks> anssi_: Use kopete.
<kbrooks> Talwin: Get unrar.
<mikki> mikki@mikki:/usr/share/doc/unrar-free$ ls
<mikki> AUTHORS  changelog.Debian.gz  copyright  README.Debian  todo
<chab> kopete..bah.. use gaim
<anssi_> so kopete and messenger work together?
<Talwin> do i have to download it or is it already available via apt-get?
<anssi_> try to decide what i should use
<kbrooks> anssi_: no. it's a client to the various things.
<kbrooks> Talwin: Avoid the terminal. Use adept: search for unrar.
<rambo3> mikki: i am guessing the unrar-free is just addon for ark or arhivehandler in ubuntu ,
<kbrooks> rambo3: no, its not.
<chab> kbrooks: why tell him to avoid the terminal??
<Gh0st75> kopete is like trillian for windows.....it's one interface and you have your contacts from aim/msn/yahoo/etc all in one contact list
<kbrooks> rambo3: it's a complete cli.
<Gh0st75> it's great
<anssi_> so if someone is in messenger how can i contact him or her from linux
<kbrooks> anssi_: Use kopete.
<anssi_> like in messenger
<anssi_> okay
<jujimufu> kbrooks: gaim is also user friendly
<rambo3> okay then ,
<kbrooks> anssi_: Kopete is in Kubuntu. Just start it from the menu.
<Gh0st75> i've used both, just a matter of preference for visual appeal
<jott> kbrooks: adept is so broken i would not recommend to use it..
<kbrooks> jujimufu: This is Kubuntu, not Ubuntu.
<jujimufu> kbrooks: yeah, but it is downloadable :|
<kbrooks> jott: It worked for me.
<Talwin> sorry im being dumb here
<Talwin> i opened adept and typed unrar
<jott> kbrooks: try to install anything that needs a user confirmation ;)
<Talwin> but it shows nothing
<nagyv> hello! could someone help me to compile a program (kopete) from the kde svn repository? As I see $AUTOCONF is not set in the cvs.sh script, but I am not pretty good in hacking.
<jott> kbrooks: also see topic "known problems" ;)
<jujimufu> ok, so I try to install Mesa by running "make linux-dri-x86" and this is what I get: http://pastebin.ca/135446
<kbrooks> jujimufu: I know, but he might not want to get GTK+.
<jujimufu> kbrooks: oh, well. GTK will anyways be needed for GIMP, and if he's interested in finding something similar to photoshop, he will install gimp anyway. And generally, gtk is useful for lots of stuff.
<jujimufu> kbrooks: btw, tell him about easyubuntu and automatix.
<chab> as if a noob even knew what gtk is..
<jujimufu> kbrooks: those set most of the things in my PC with just a few clicks, no adept and stuff.
<D4rkly> anyone interested on getting vmware running join #kubuntu_vmware :)
<jott> jujimufu: install Xorg devel stuff..
<jujimufu> chab: shush you. n00bs don't like to be called noobs...
<kbrooks> jujimufu: You tell him.
<jujimufu> oh, ok
<chab> jujimufu: too bad
<anssi_> oh yeah it works
<rambo3> error: DirectColor  some missing libs ? jujimufu
<jujimufu> like what?
<jujimufu> jott: where od I find those? are there in any repos?
<Talwin> perhaps im doing something dumb?
<Talwin> ive opened adept.
<rambo3> i dont know why dont you ask people who made it or use apt-build if package is repos
<Talwin> in the search box typed unrar.
<Talwin> and get nothing.
<jujimufu> anssi_: there are two programs which will help you install many things (like codecs for videos and plugins for firefox etc)
<D4rkly> also could someone who has already got vmware running also join #kubuntu_vmware and lend a hand lol :)
<anssi_> now some zanou has me in his or hers list of contacts..what the heck
<jujimufu> anssi_: and you won't have to go to console and all
<StrudelNinja_> ok this is a real idiot question...how do I open the layer/channel/path window in gimp
<jujimufu> anssi_: are you interested?
<jordo23> I just installed the latest Kubuntu and am trying to apt-get superkaramba but it keeps stating that the package isn't found....any ideas?
<anssi_> yeah juji....
<jujimufu> StrudelNinja_: open a new file, then, in the window that just opened go DIalogues and choose "Layers"
<jott> jujimufu: xorg-dev xserver-xorg-dev
<rambo3> 1repos > jordo23
<rambo3> !repos > jordo23
<StrudelNinja_> ahah
<Nrik> tell me some DC client
<StrudelNinja_> thanks
<kbrooks> nalioth: ping. mikki had a error message  - it said that unrar ws not on his PATH. But he has /usr/binunrar-free
<jordo23> rambo3:  I know the packages are divided into repositories, but it states that it is available for dapper....
<jujimufu> anssi_: open a console and just paste the commands as I give them to you, by pressing Ctrl+Insert (Ctr+V won't work on a console)
<Nrik> like Valknut
<kbrooks> nalioth: /usr/bin/unrar-nonfree
<jujimufu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jujimufu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<nalioth> mikki: in your console, type 'which unrar' please
<kbrooks> nalioth: No, he has /usr/bin/unrar-nonfree
<kbrooks> nalioth: I meant /usr/bin/unrar-free
<jujimufu> anssi_: wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz
<kbrooks> nalioth: Sorry, this gets a bit confusing! :-)
<francolq> Hello. This is the first time I boot my amd64 kubuntu dapper. I enabled universe and multiverse but still cant find webmin... some help?
<nagyv> there is a .pl (perl?) script that searches for autoconf, it traverses the PATH variable, and although whereis sais that autoconf is in there, it doesn't find it. Could someone help me in this problem?
<nalioth> kbrooks: mikki please join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<anssi_> juji then what
<jordo23> How do you install superkaramba for the latest version of kubuntu?
<kbrooks> Talwin: ping
<TheHighChild> newb question: When adding an alias to your .bashrc is it possible to read that without starting a new session?
<jordo23> I can't find it in Adept, and can't find it through Apt
<kbrooks> TheHighChild: . ~/.bashrc
<Talwin> hey
<TheHighChild> jordo23: give me a se and I will take a look
<jordo23> thx
<Talwin> i cant find that unrar in the adept list
<kbrooks> Talwin: Well
<kbrooks> !repo
<Talwin> i tried downloading it.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<TheHighChild> kbrooks: Not sure what you're trying to tell me
<Talwin> got it as a tgz file.
<Talwin> extracted it.
<kbrooks> TheHighChild: Type ". ~/.bashrc" in a terminal
<Jucato> I think the Superkaramba in the repos is the latest?
<Talwin> but i dont know how to run it.
<Talwin> tried sudo apt-get install unrar again but still no change
<jordo23> Can't find Superkaramba
<kbrooks> Talwin: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> jordo23: Superkaramba is in the universe repository. Is it enabled?
<TheHighChild> nice, thanks kbrooks, didn't see that period to start. appreciate it
<TheHighChild> Jucato: he wants the latest, which the repos don't have
<anssi_> jujimufu!!!
<jordo23> jucato: do I edit sources.list or can I enable it through adept?
<Jucato> TheHighChild: isn't the one in the repos already the latest?
<Jucato> The latest Superkaramba version is 0.39, released March 2006, according to the website
<Jucato> jordo23: you can do it in Adept
<D4rkly> if anyone knows how to get vmware working please join #kubuntu_vmware :)
<TheHighChild> I thought the repos had .37
<Jucato> TheHighChild: mine is 0.40 @_@
<Jucato> but I'm not sure if that's because of KDE 3.5.4, or that's the stock version in the repos
<Jucato> let me check...
<TheHighChild> Jucato: Their site shows the latest as 0.39
<Jucato> TheHighChild: yeah, I know. but when I right-click on Superkaramba and choose "About Superkaramba", it shows 0.40
<jordo23> jucato: I enabled the universe lines....what next?
<Jucato> jordo23: click on Apply, then on Fetch Updates
<Jucato> jordo23: after it's done fetching updates, you'll be able to find Superkaramba
<Talwin> great kbrooks!
<Talwin> got the file
<Talwin> whats the command line for it?
<Talwin> or another website?
<jordo23> jucato: exactly which line should I enable?
<reddwolf> can some one help me figure something out
<jordo23> jucato: a few of them state Universe
<Jucato> jordo23: the one with "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" where xx is for your local server (us.,uk., etc)
<nagyv> there is a .pl (perl?) script that searches for autoconf, it traverses the PATH variable, and although whereis sais that autoconf is in there, it doesn't find it. Could someone help me in this problem?
<nagyv> I would like to complie kopete from the svn. there is a .pl (perl?) script that searches for autoconf, it traverses the PATH variable, and although whereis sais that autoconf is in there, it doesn't find it. Could someone help me in this problem?
<Talwin> nm got it!
<Talwin> :P
<jordo23> jucato: thanks! Got it
<Jucato> sure, no problem!
<Talwin> thanks for your help!
<Talwin> especially kbrooks
<reddwolf_> <reddwolf> i'm on a web sight with instructions but i can't make heads or tale of it
<anssi_> good night or goodbye everybody..depending where you are : )
<Jucato> ehehe! 8 AM here :-D
<reddwolf_> <jucato> wow
<anssi_> its 3.03 in here
<reddwolf_> 8:5 pm here
<reddwolf_> 8:08
<Jucato> 12 hour difference, eh reddwolf_? @_@
<reddwolf_> yep
<anssi_> i can go to sleep you cant lol
<fenderman> hi everybody :)
<reddwolf_> lol
<Jucato> lol! just woke up. no plans of going back to sleep
<reddwolf_> jucato would you be able to help me out
<Jucato> reddwolf_: I'll try
<Jucato> what is it?
<anssi_> its early morning in finland so its time to sleep now
<Jucato> anssi_: kool! sweet dreams! :-D
<kbrooks> ;p;/
<reddwolf_> i'm trying to get xine multimediaplayer installed and i can make heads or tails of the instruction page
<kbrooks> lol*
<anssi_> thanks have a good day jucato
<reddwolf_> night anssi
<fenderman> i have a problem with mplayer on dapper, can anybody help me? please?
<Jucato> reddwolf_: could you provide the link for that instruction page?
<anssi_> and reddwolf too
<anssi_> bye all
<reddwolf_> sure
<Jucato> bye!
<reddwolf_> http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#BUILDING
<kbrooks> reddwolf_: Ubuntu repos have xine.
<Jucato> reddwolf_: yeah, any reason you'd want to compile your own version?
<reddwolf_> oh
<Jucato> those are instructions for compiling xine
<Jucato> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<reddwolf_> all i want to do is get my dvds and music to play on here
<Jucato> reddwolf_: what kind of music? MP3s?
<reddwolf_> mp3 and wmas
<Jucato> well, you don't need to install xine for that :-D
<Jucato> but you do need to install some codecs
<reddwolf_> i went to this one page and folloed some things and then it said something about xine
<reddwolf_> how do i do that
<fenderman> i have a problem with mplayer on dapper, can anybody help me? please?
<reddwolf_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  i tryed the stuff on this page ( plus i'm new on using linux
<Jucato> reddwolf_: give me a few secs to pull up some links :-D
<reddwolf_> ok
<reddwolf_> i hope i can under stand them with me being a first time user
<fenderman> mplayer won't play anything on Kubuntu since i upgraded to Dapper, only a small window appears for less than a second and then it goes away
<kbrooks> !EASYUBUNTU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EASYUBUNTU - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fenderman> please, help me
<kbrooks> reddwolf: try easyubuntu
<Jucato> eheheh! why do I keep on forgetting easyubuntu and automatix...
<Jucato> reddwolf_: you can try using easyubuntu or automatix (take your pic) to help you install codecs, flash, etc.
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<reddwolf_> does that work with kubuntu
<Jucato> hmm... why doesn't ubotu have a link for Automatix?
<reddwolf_> thats what i'm running
<Jucato> reddwolf_: yes it (should) work
<Jucato> reddwolf_: which one are you running? easyubuntu or automatix?
<Jucato> hey actinic! howdy!
<actinic> jey man, what's up?
<fenderman> please help me, i really need mplayer and i can't use it since i upgraded to Dapper
<reddwolf_> easyubuntu i'm trying this one
<Jucato> how's the folding@home doing? (still couldn't understand the concept... need to do some more research)
<actinic> i'm a bit disappointed, Jucato.  I know there's a few crunching as we speak, but no points other than mine so far :(
<actinic> i've improved the FAQ
<fenderman> no help???
<Jucato> fenderman: sorry, I'm not familiar with mplayer... :-(
<Jucato> actinic: kool! I'm gonna check it out
<actinic> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<fenderman> thanks jucato
<actinic> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Jucato> actinic: ah krap! you didn't catch claydoh. He was here a while ago...
<fenderman> thanks a  lot actinic and ubotu
<actinic> Jucato, was he looking for me?
<actinic> or a mod be he?
<Jucato> nah. but weren't you looking for forum mods?
<Jucato> yep. he's a mod
<actinic> ok
<actinic> fenderman, good luck
<fenderman> thanks a lot for your help
<fenderman> do you think i should compile from scratch???
<actinic> i wouldn't
<actinic> unless you're a gentoo kinda guy :)
<Jucato> ehehe!
<fenderman> no no no
<actinic> brb
<fenderman> thanks a lot, byebye :)
<Jucato> there's nothing wrong from compiling, though. but just not everything :-D
<foot> Anyone have ANY ideas why kubuntu would change my resolution to the lowst setting every so often after reboot? and it won't let me change it thru the visual interface.
<kbrooks> foot: no, but!
<kbrooks> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<west-en> hmm need help
<west-en> can i get it here?
<LeeJunFan> argh, trying to burn DVD's fruitlessly - mkisofs logs report it gets to about 5-6% and then claims it's done.
<west-en> i need help with midi, someone that can help me?
<Jucato> errr.. time for (late) breakfast
<Jucato> oopss... wrong channel
<Jucato>  @#_@
<foot> ubotu: thanks but it chocked on it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks but it chocked on it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Talwin> back again!
<Talwin> ok this time its the graphics drivers.
<Talwin> I have a radeon 9600xt
<west-en> can someone help me?
<foot> yup for a short time. seems that it does that to me every once in a while, then a reboot fixes it
<Talwin> i have been on adept and installed xorg drivers
<Talwin> well i say installed.
<Talwin> apt-get install xorg blah blah
<foot> Talwin: lol
<Talwin> when i go into system setting it still says i have these drivers that dont work
<Talwin> :o
<actinic> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Talwin> point and laugh at me, not a problem..
<west-en> yes i need help with midi
<Talwin> just point me to where i can learn to fix it ;P
<west-en> it says that i dont have /dev/sequencer
<west-en> and i dont have that either
<Talwin> anyone got anyideas?
<actinic> west-en, could be a missing codec.  you might want easyubuntu to help you install them
<actinic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<west-en> ok i install that
<shadeofgrey> hey
<west-en> thanks for support!
<actinic> no problem
<shadeofgrey> does anytbiody here know if there are programs fdoir ubuntu or kubuntu that handle address books in celkl phone format?
<shadeofgrey> i have 2,700 entries in my smartphone that i need to transsfer to the new phone im getting tomorrow
<shadeofgrey> 'and i was jusyt wondering if theres anapplication that can handle transfering the numbers from one to the other if i have usb cables for both?
<reddwolf> i tyred the easyubunto but i still can't play mp3
<reddwolf> is there another way
<shadeofgrey> reddwolf: use        beep mediua playuer
<shadeofgrey> apt-get install beep-media-player
<shadeofgrey> it looks just like winamp for windows
<shadeofgrey> and works way better than n thart really shitty xmms player
<yuriylap> reddwolf: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs didn't work?
<yuriylap> reddwolf: ^ to play mp3's in amarok and kaffeine
<yuriylap> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reddwolf> i'm new to the kubunto  so i'm not sure what these programs are
<yuriylap> reddwolf: what have you tried?
<reddwolf> easyubunto
<reddwolf> and i have been in and out of here most of my night trying diffrent things
<jordo23> Is there a RDP/VNC default program in the most recent version of Kubuntu?
<gekko`> reddwolf: is liblame0 installed?
<reddwolf> i have no idea
<shadeofgrey> can kubuntu handle SLI graphics configuratiojns?
<reddwolf> how can i find that out
<yuriylap> reddwolf: amarok is the music player that comes with kubuntu. it will play mp3's after you follow the directions on the RestrictedFormats page linked above
<reddwolf> i tryed that one
<ErikTheRed> shadeofgrey: yes they can
<gekko`> reddwolf: sudo apt-get install -s liblame0
<ErikTheRed> you just have to add a line in the device section of your xorg.conf
<yuriylap> reddwolf: Kmenu > system > adept    will open up the package manager where you can search for and install packages and see what's installed
<jordo23> Anyone know how I get my clock off of military time?
<ErikTheRed> it's: Option "SLI" "true"
<jordo23> I can't find the option.
<west-en> nope still got problem
<west-en> i executed easyubuntu and checked midi, but it still doesen't work
<yuriylap> jordo23: right click on the clock, go to date & time format, date & time tab, change the time format to the second one
<west-en> he is saying that /dev/sequencer may be opened
<yuriylap> jordo23: haven't tried that before. rather cryptic option i have to agree
<nagyv> I would like to complie kopete from the svn. there is a .pl (perl?) script that searches for autoconf, it traverses the PATH variable, and although whereis sais that autoconf is in there, it doesn't find it. Could someone help me in this problem?
<yuriylap> although it does say time format
<Cr4sh5> hey can someone explain how I can install ndiswrapper step by step Im a newb.
<Cr4sh5> I have all the files
<jordo23> yuriylap: It is still on military time...
<tim> sdfd
<west-en> i doesen't have any /dev/sequencer
<reddwolf> sudo apt-get is not in my list for sudo
<yuriylap> jordo23: you set the time format to the "pH:MM:SS AMPM" option?
<tim> hello can any 1 hear me?
<Cr4sh5> tim: I hear you
<reddwolf> i have sudo installed and a sudo-idap not intalled
<tim> Noobish question, what is this messeging service used for?
<jordo23> yuriylap: Yeah....that one....changed it to that option under Time Format (second one down)
<tim> I am new to linux and don't know what all the apps are for
<gekko`> reddwolf: use adept to find the package liblame0
<lukas_> brauche hilfe bei rarlinux installation... kann mir jemand die ntigen befehle verraten???
<tim> German?
<Jucato> tim: are you asking what Konversation is for? or what the #kubuntu channel is for?
<tim> what is Konversation used for?
<yuriylap> jordo23: that ought to do it... :(
<gekko`> tim: for germans there's #kubuntu-de #ubuntu-de
<Jucato> tim: Konversation is an IRC (Internet Relay Chat) client
<yuriylap> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<yuriylap> tim: ^
<Jucato> jordo23: I think this should be the contents of the time format: "pH:MM:SS AMPM" ??
<tim> ahh thanks for the info
<jordo23> yuriylap: Yeah....on the config menu it shows the correct time, but on the clock it still is military
<yuriylap> jordo23: did you click ok?
<west-en> nobody that can help med with midi?
<Jucato> oh, you have to logout to make it take effect, I think
<jordo23> jucato: yeah...I see what you mean.....I changed it to that....but it's still on military time
<jordo23> YES I CLICKED OK!! LAFF
<reddwolf> found it and it was not intalled but i'm geting
<reddwolf> it
<Jucato> jordo23: try logging out and back in
<jordo23> jucato: Yeah...your right....
<pete_> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 6.06 on an AMD64 laptop, and I can't get the cpu frequency scaling to work so I'm pegged at 800mhz.
<yuriylap> jordo23: sorry, just checking.  try logging out and logging back in as jucato said
<jordo23> jucato: Think I briefly saw something like that, but it stated log out and back in to change language
<jordo23> jucato: Is there a default VNC/RDP program built into Kubuntu?
<Jucato> err... I wouldn't know. I don't even know what VNC is... :-D
<jordo23> jucato: You know....Remote desktop....ubuntu has it
<ErikTheRed> jordo23
<Jucato> Yeah I think Kubuntu has one
<ErikTheRed> there is an RDP client built in
<reddwolf> what does liblame0 do
<jordo23> Erik: do you know the name?
<ErikTheRed> it's called krdp
<ErikTheRed> it's under the internet menu
<Jucato> not Krfb?
<tim> ok
<ErikTheRed> err
<ErikTheRed> krfb is right
<ErikTheRed> sry
<gekko`> reddwolf: mp3 support
<renswee> Someone mind revealing the secret to getting kubuntu to "finding" libjava.so?
<yuriylap> it's krdc to connect, krfb to make a server
<Jucato> i was just guessing :-D
<ErikTheRed> err shit
<ErikTheRed> krdc
<reddwolf> krfb jucato and kubuntu does have it
<jordo23> found it....thanks
<Jucato>  ok.. I'm not really sure... I don't know what krfb and krdc do. ehehe! I'm an absolute noob in those areas :-D
<ErikTheRed> i dunno about krfb, but krdc allows you to remotely control a windows machine
<reddwolf> still can't do mp3's or dvds
<yuriylap> renswee: i'm not sure what you mean, but try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<renswee> Been there done that.
<Jucato> reddwolf: you used EasyUbuntu?
<reddwolf> yes and nothing
<Jucato> that's strange...
<reddwolf> what about automatrix
<Jucato> can you check if the package "libxine-extracodecs" is installed?
<reddwolf> was not installed
<reddwolf> but i'm getting it
<Jucato> reddwolf: that's the one you need
<reddwolf> ok
<reddwolf> YES it finaly works
<Jucato> ehehe! congratulations :-D
<reddwolf> thanks what about dvds
<Jucato> I'm not really sure,but that should be covered also by the same codec. Encrypted DVD's are a different matter, I think
<Jucato> just check the page for RestrictedFormats if there are special instructions
<reddwolf> i had done that the first time
<Jucato> reddwolf: btw, did EasyUbuntu also install w32codecs? You need it for WMA and RealMedia
<reddwolf> not sure
<Jucato> you can check in Adept if it's installed
<Jucato> if it's not, don't bother looking for it. it's not available in the repositories
<reddwolf> oh
<Jucato> is it installed?
<reddwolf> i had an error on easyubunto
<Jucato> ooh....
<tobias__> hello all :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Howdy, tobias__
<tobias__> I was wondering how I get that icon that makes it possible for me to change the volume level in kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tobias__: In the system tray?
<tobias__> its not there for some reason
<CheeseBurgerMan> tobias__: Run kmix
<tobias__> ok:)
<tobias__> thanx
<tobias__> it might be how my friend set up my kubuntu
<tobias__> it looks very nice
<tobias__> but no sound icon hehe
<tobias__> great stuff
<tobias__> now i can play my game without waking my friends
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, headphones are also good for that. ;)
<Cr4sh5> hey
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<tobias__> hehe:)
<tobias__> im still awed by all the helpfull people in this channel, i will never go back to windows.. I think this is my... 8th or 9th kubuntu day
<tobias__> heya cr4sh5:)
<Cr4sh5> I need help I succesfully installed ndiswrapper-utils and some other files that I had to following a guide, and I added my wireless card .inf and i am suppose to go into gnome...whats gnome?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tobias__: Heh, I went Windows free for about a month, but then I wanted to play games without tweaking stuff. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: The default desktop environment in Ubuntu. If you're using Kubuntu (since this is #kubuntu, I'll assume you are), just log into KDE.
<tobias__> cheeseburgerman: I heard that there was this thing called vine that makes everything very simple?
<tobias__> I havent tried it though
<CheeseBurgerMan> tobias__: It's wine, and it works OK for some things, but not everything.
<tobias__> aha
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: katapult?
<tobias__> cheeseburgerman: I hope they develop it so it will rock! do u know what games one can play in it? directx?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Eh? Katapult is a program launcher. KDE is the whole desktop environment.
<renswee> Someone mind revealing the secret to getting kubuntu to "find" libjava.so?
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: okay...so how do I know if my card is working?
<tobias__> renswee: tried adept?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tobias__: Cr4sh5 run 'ndiswrapper -l' to see if it has detected everything
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan:k
<renswee> To begin with, yes.
<tobias__> im just happy i can play my java blood bowl game :)
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: Installed ndis drivers: lsbcmnds INVALID DRIVER!
<tobias__> renswee: Im a noob just thought it might be in there somewhere:)
<renswee> tobias__, it is.  It just doesn't work.
<tobias__> renswee: strange
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: This is the tutorial I followed for my card (same card) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<nrdb> I am having a problem start up X, when I do a 'startx' I get the the error message "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom" can anyone help please?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: OK, something's not working, (obviously) Did you install the .inf rather than the .sys?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: OK, let me have a look at it.
<tobias__> renswee: does it complete the install?
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: akay thanks
<renswee> No, because it "can't find" libjava.so.
<tobias__> renswee: are u trying to install java on your machine I take it?
<renswee> Yep.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: This is something I rarely recommend, but if you haven't, try rebooting.
<tobias__> renswee: cus I managed to install on mine so I might actually be helpfull I think hehe
<renswee> Tried it Sun's way which has never failed me before and has the same exact complaint.
<tobias__> renswee: maybe not the same java thing u need
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan:I did
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan:let me try again?
<tobias__> renswee: I found something called "libjavascript-perl" and "libjavascript-rpc-perl" when i searched for libjava are these maybe the things u neeD?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Nah, that won't help anything. Uninstall the driver & start over. I don't see anything wrong with the guide. (although I do have limited experience with ndiswrapper)
<renswee> tobias__, nope.  libjava.so is part of java.
<tobias__> renswee: ah, there are some installation packages for java in the adept program
<tobias__> renswee: there you need sunjavajre?
<tobias__> renswee: version 5
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: uninstall the lsbcmnds driver?
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> i cant get to 1024x768
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: yeah.
<renswee> tobias__, I know.  They fail to install because they can't find it.  Installing from Sun's installation package doesn't help either because Kubuntu seems incapable of finding libjava.so.
<tobias__> renswee: its the runtime enviroment for java version 5 its what i installed to play my blood bowl game
<tobias__> ah!
<tobias__> I know!
<tobias__> renswee: same problem I got
<yokobr> only 1280x 854
<tobias__> renswee: fixed it by installing manually
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: It's definatly not going to work, if it's installed properly it should say something like 'bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present'
<tobias__> renswee: at least i think its the same thing
<nrdb> I am having a problem start up X, when I do a 'startx' I get the the error message "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom" can anyone help please?
<yokobr> pleasee
<renswee> tobias__, tried it.
<yokobr> i cant get to 1024x768 with nvidia drive
<yokobr> driver*
<tobias__> renswee: its not the have to accept licence agreement problem?
<tobias__> renswee: ok..
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: okay so what do you want me to uninstall? ndiswrapper?
<yokobr> pleasee ='(
<tobias__> renswee: then it goes beyong my meager skills im afraid
<tobias__> beyond
<tobias__> even
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: No, just the driver.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: 'ndiwrapper -e <driver>'
<tobias__> renswee: ask google if no one here knows :)
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: okay and how abouts do I do that? =P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Already answered. :P
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurger::P haha thanks
<renswee> tobias__, why do you think I'm here.  Google failed.
<tobias__> why cant renswee install java? anyone know?
<yokobr> hi guys
<yokobr> i have a little problem
<tobias__> hey yokobr
<yokobr> since ive installed nvidia drivers, i cant get to 1024x768
<yokobr> only 1280x 854
<yokobr> i need to know the file to mannualy change resolution
<yokobr> any shots?
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: okay so I go sudo ndiswrapper -i lsvcmnds.inf
<yokobr> its really hard to be on 640x480
<renswee> yokobr: /etc/X11/xorg.conf to manually edit.
<yokobr> thanx man!!
<yokobr> a looooooooot
<Cr4sh5> lsbcmnds.inf*
<actinic> where's the kubuntu bug report site?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Yup
<yokobr> i was on kubuntu, then ive changed to suse, and now im back!
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: ok cross your fingers rebooting
<yokobr> 'cause i know that kubuntu is the best!
<actinic> better yet, who's a member of launchpad that's on this board?
<Jucato> actinic: you can register in Launchpad yourself. no requirements except for a working e-mail addy
<actinic> Jucato, thanks.  Where's the official kubuntu bug report url?
<Jucato> actinic: that's the big question. :-D
<actinic> lol, u mean there ISN'T one?
<Jucato> I think Kubuntu bugs can be filed in http://kde.bugs.org
<actinic> how do u know if it's a kubuntu or KDE issue?
<Jucato> Although I think you can also file it in Launchpad.net
<Erich-K> When i try to use ./configure it gives me the error "qt was not found, Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) or try scons -h for more options" so then i type "QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3/" and it seems to work, but i still get the error message. Any ideas?
<Jucato> I'm no bug reporting expert... I'm traumatized by it :-D
<yokobr> i cant change on there..
<yokobr> i will try to download and install again
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: it didnt work, it says invalid driver again
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: is it possible to just use Wireless Assistant
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Only if you're card is already detected.
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: mhmm...and thats not happening okay let me see if I can find some other drivers
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Yeah, they may be corrupted somehow. If you have a  Windows CD with the drivers on it, try taking them from there. Or you can search on http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/
<yokobr> i really love kubuntu
<yokobr> s2
<Erich-K> When i try to use ./configure it gives me the error "qt was not found, Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) or try scons -h for more options" so then i type "QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3/" and it seems to work, but i still get the error message. Any ideas?
<tobias__> got to sleep now, gnite all! :)
<Erich-K> How do i set the directory?
<arepie> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Erich-K> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Erich-K> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<Erich-K> !qtdir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtdir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maltaethiron> hey, can anyone tell me the difference between a binary and source download
<Jucato> maltaethiron: binary: something that's executable/installable directly. source: you have to compile it first
<maltaethiron> so binary is best for a noob then
<Jucato> maltaethiron: yep
<cl187> ok
<cl187> fucking a
<cl187> got wireless working
<cl187> about damn time lol
<yokobr> hi, please , i cant intall nvidia drivers
<cl187> thanks for all the help last night
<glick> howdy
<yokobr> asks for "binutils"
<cl187> now what are the other pack installers that i can use
<Jucato> yokobr: I think you need to have "build-essential" installed?
<glick> scuse me in the kubuntu installer, you cant choose reiserfs for your filesystem?
<yokobr> errr
<yokobr> what is that?
<Jucato> yokobr: it installs every that's needed to compile stuff. it's a package
<Jucato> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<yokobr> ok, thanx
<glick> anyone? can you choose reiserfs for your filesystem during kubuntu install?
<Jucato> glick: yes, I don't think the installer on the Desktop CD has that option.
<Jucato> glick: I think the Alternate Install CD does. I'm not absolutely sure, though
<glick> why on earth not? reiserfs is like 100 times faster and better then ext3
<Jucato> glick: I dunno
<m_tadeu> hi...does anyone know anything about modems? I have a usb modem and its not being detected as one
<Erich-K> Where are the KDE includes located?
<Jucato> probably because ext3 is the default filesystem supported by the Linux kernel?
<Cr4sh5> m_tadeu: is it only USB? I would suggest using the ethernet cords
<cl187> now what are the other pack installers that i can use
<cl187> instead of Adep
<m_tadeu> Cr4sh5: usb only unfortunately
<cl187> instead of Adept*
<Cr4sh5> m_tadeu: hmmm, Sorry I don't know how I can help you :(
<Jucato> cl187: Synaptic? KPackage? or you can use apt-get or aptitude in the command line? (btw, they're called package managers)
<m_tadeu> its an analog modem, btw
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> just another thing
<cl187> heh
<tdm1> hey guys, it's me again, and I have more problems.  I can't get my wireless to work unless I load my old kernel.  I still can't get my graphics drivers running.  My displays are still messed up.  And a laundry list of other problems.  Anyone out there who can help me? :)
<cl187> thanks Jucato
<holstein> tdm1: you upgraded from the default 386 kernel to 686?
<cl187> Adept wont load for some reason
<maltaethiron> !info stepmania
<ubotu> Package stepmania does not exist in dapper
<maltaethiron> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tdm1> holstein, no, I just opened my repos and did an adept upgrade
<Jucato> cl187: can you try starting Adept from the command line, and check what error messages you get? "kdesu adept" (without the quotes)
<holstein> tdmg: ok, 'cause I lost wifi and stuff by upgrading to 686
<holstein> the j-restricted was missing
<tdmg> well, who should I talk to about all my other problems?
<holstein> tdmg: can you check if your kernel packages also have the restricted equiv?
<tdmg> where do I go?
<tdmg> because I've actually retrograded so far......
<tdmg> I don't know what restricted equiv is, sorry :-/
<StrudelNinja_> hey amarok closed on me so I reopened it. an error popped up and then it closed again and now I can't reopen it at all
<tdmg> I'm still a beginner
<thedcm> HOWCOME THE UBUNTUS HAVE THE SUCH BLACK PEOPLE NAME??
<maltaethiron> tdmg: w00t for beginners!
<Cr4sh5> thedcm: do you have a problem with black people?
<reddwolf> jucato about that error i got for the easyunbutu
<thedcm> YES THEY SMELL VERY ODDLY
<tdmg> ......yeah......woot.......
<maltaethiron> heheh
<thedcm> WANCE A BLAKC PEOPLE BEAT ME UP CUZ I WAS WHITE
<CheeseBurgerMan> thedcm: Uh, do you understand how caps lock work?
<Cr4sh5> thedcm: maybe you should go...suffer with windows...
<thedcm> yES I UNDERSTAND IT CHANGE THING
<holstein> tdmg: i meant, a package like linux-image-2.6.x.yz, and a linux-restricted- with same number
* tdmg waves his tiny newbie flag
<Erich-K> Where are the kde includes located?
<thedcm> Sorry GUYS
* maltaethiron waves his moderately big noob flag
<tdmg> holstein, you are loosing me even more now.......
<Jucato> reddwolf: what about it?
<holstein> tdmg: sorry. :|
<tdmg> losing*
<reddwolf> <jucato> i got that error message again and this time i copied
<reddwolf> if you want to see
<thedcm> so can i get kubuntu 2 chang name 2 blue cap linux
<holstein> tdmg: are you currently on your problematic machine?
<Jucato> reddwolf: wait, is it quite long?
<Jucato> better use pastebin if it's a multi-line error message
<reddwolf> if i could i was going to email it to you
<tdmg> holstein, I'm on my desktop right now
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thedcm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thedcm> WHAT MATTER OF SORCERY IS THIS
<tdmg> my "problem" laptop is in front of me
<thedcm> BOTS ARE ILLEGAL ON #KUBUNTU
<CheeseBurgerMan> thedcm: Yeah, sure...just get the source & change everything from 'Kubuntu' to 'Blue cap Linux'
<thedcm> tHANKS
<maltaethiron> thedcm: shush, youre hurting my ears
<thedcm> CheeseBurgerMan: i shal forever honor ur memory
<CheeseBurgerMan> thedcm: Please, turn off caps lock. It's disrupting.
<holstein> tdmg: use adept (your package manager) and do a search for linux-restricted
<thedcm> i alredy did gjeez
<tdmg> okay
<thedcm> wat r u retartd or sumtin
<holstein> and another one for linux-image
<holstein> the version number should match.
<soulrider> hi
<Erich-K> Where are the kde includes located?
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<cl187> wow this is going to take some learning lol
<holstein> what model of laptop?
<reddwolf> i put it in the pastbin
<cl187> does ubuntu work with usb hard drives
<holstein> they are often tricky to get right :(
<thedcm> uh no
<cl187> and can i add in ntfs suport?
<Jucato> Erich-K: I'm not absolutely sure, but it might be in kde-devel?
<thedcm> ubunut does nolt use hard drives!
<thedcm> i trid it wance didnt recognize my hard drives!
<D4rkly> where can i get vmware tools ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> thedcm: It does if you actually install it.
<thedcm> uh no CheeseBurgerMan !
<D4rkly> and do i need them :) ?
<thedcm> it segfaults
<CheeseBurgerMan> thedcm: Ah, that falls beyond my skills.
<actinic> Jucato, u sure http://kde.bugs.org is a valid url?
<thedcm> r u fat CheeseBurgerMan
<Erich-K> Where is kde-devel?
<Jucato> actinic: err... man! so sorry
<Jucato> actinic: http://bugs.kde.org ...
<thedcm> CheeseBurgers have much greece and fats
<nagyv> Where could I get an automake>=1.6.1? apt-get gives me version 1.4-p6
<CheeseBurgerMan> thedcm: No, I'm not fat, and 'Greece' is a country.
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan:  is there anything I have to do after I install the .inf file? before I reboot?
<actinic> k thanks.  I'm thinking of downgrading to 3.5.3
<Jucato> Erich-K: kde-devel is in the universe repositories
<tdmg> holstein, I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 and common installed
<thedcm> uh no i live in the america but thanx CheeseBurgerMan
<holstein> tdmg: ok, and versions matches.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Assuming that it installs properly, add 'ndiswrapper' to /etc/modules.
<Jucato> actinic: no luck finding the process in the forums
<actinic> I think their current version was a step backwards
<holstein> tdmg: that means your problem is not like I had.
<Jucato> (that was supposed to be a question...)
<holstein> tdmg: let me guess; video card is an ATI...
<reddwolf> <jucato>  its in the pastebin for you to look at
<tdmg> so, what do I do now?
<actinic> no luck so far
<Jucato> actinic: I'm not 100% sure, but I think this is only a Kubuntu KDE 3.5.4 thing
<Jucato> actinic: there seems to be no problem with other KDE distros
<holstein> tdmg: in the ubuntu wiki, there is some infos about various laptop model.
<actinic> interesting
<Jucato> reddwolf: what's the URL?
<Jucato> reddwolf: where's the link?
<holstein> for mine, I was lucky to find 2 differents pages listings how the guys tweakted their installs..
<tdmg> holstein, they don't have mine :-/
<holstein> tdmg: what is the model?
<tdmg> I have a brand new Compal HGL30, so it won't be there :P
<reddwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20839
<thedcm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thedcm> guys
<thedcm> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thedcm> start using it
<actinic> Jucato: apparantly media devices like flash drives no longer automount upon insertion
<yokobr> is there a package manager that automatically does the update?
<thedcm> yokobr: are you stupid?
<Jucato> thedcm are you here to help or what?
<thedcm> yes
<Jucato> actinic: yeah, that's quite buggy to
<thedcm> im helping
<actinic> i know mine doesn't any more
<Jucato> s/to/too
<thedcm> StrudelNinja_: reinstall amarok
<Jucato> how is asking "are you stupid" helping?
<yokobr> nope
<thedcm> Jucato: im helping the world
<holstein> tdmg: I did not knew this brand; they probably don't sell in canada
<thedcm> sorry you selfish prick
<yokobr> i need to know how to update my repositories under apt get
<yokobr> i dont want to download it manualy
<holstein> tdmg: looks like a nVidia card
<Jucato> this is not the place to help the world. this is a Kubuntu support channel
<yokobr> yeap...
<holstein> probably installable with Automatix or Easyubuntu...?
<yokobr> im under kubuntu
<holstein> not sure, I specifically choose a intel video card, since they support linux better
<yokobr> i dont have them...i will try to get one
<tdmg> holstein, I know it's an nVidia card
<ching_> hi
<tdmg> but adept won't let me download the drivers
<tdmg> it gave me this problem last night
<tdmg> and Dr_Willis had no clue what was up :-/
<Jucato> yokobr: no package manager can automatically do updates with asking for your password
<Jucato> it can, however, automatically inform you if updates are available
<Drenhead> has anyone had any luck converting .tivo files to be playable on Kubuntu?
<Jucato> then you can just click on the notification, enter you password, click on Fetch Updates, and then Apply Changes
<thedcm> touche Jucato
<holstein> tdmg: well, I'm sorry, I'm not much help for this... never had to install an nvidia drivers. :(
<tdmg> who should I talk to?
<holstein> tdmg: but the rest of the hardware seems ok for linux
<Drenhead> on XP, i use directshow dump to get rid of the .tivo wrapper so it is just a regular .avi file.  I can't get DS dump to load using wine, however.
<reddwolf> <jucato> what do you think might be my problem
<Jucato> reddwolf: are you trying to install both ATI and NVIDIA drivers?
<reddwolf> not sure
<Jucato> reddwolf: I'm still trying to decipher this, I'm not familiar with EasyUbuntu...
<reddwolf> i have a on video card
<Cr4sh5> CheeseBurgerMan: I went to the linksys webpage and got the right drivers over Live Chat so they should be perfec why do they appear as invalid?
<reddwolf> and a another on the is not part of the main mother board
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: To be honest, I have no idea.
<holstein> tdmg: maybe this would help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jucato> hm... which one are you using right now?
<Cr4sh5> okay
<tdmg> holstein, already tried that last night
<tdmg> thanks though :D
<actinic> tdmg, you got an answer from Jucato so what's the prob?
<reddwolf> the one that is not part of the mother board
<reddwolf> and i'm not sure what that is
<tdmg> actinic, everything........
<holstein> tdmg: well... I'm done then.. :D
<actinic> tdmg, do you try doing what Jucato said?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Cr4sh5: Ubotu has a link about ndiswrapper, it may help you. That's about all I can do.
<Jucato> err... that's gonna be a problem...
<holstein> tdmg: good luck anyway.. :)
<Jucato> what did I say?!?! @_@
<Cr4sh5> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reddwolf> give me a few and i can cheack
<tdmg> I didn't see what Jucato said, I'll go back.....
<reddwolf> but i will have to log off
<actinic> Jucato: about using Adept
<maltaethiron> hey, when in nano, when saving, i get options that say "mac format" and "dos format"....what are those?
<Jucato> oh...
<holstein> tdmg: going to bed now anyway. keep asking here, sure you'll get answer!
<reddwolf> brb
<Jucato> tdmg: what's the problem again with installing NVIDIA drivers?
<yokobr> just a last thing
<tdmg> adept won't let me..........
<actinic> why not tdmg?
<GNULinuxGeek> Hwllo all.  For some reason Konqueror has broken and re-installing does not fix it.  S, I would like to install all of KDE 3.5.4 on my Dapper box.  Found a number of sites that have the stable version packages.  Do I have to download all of them and install one at a time?
<actinic> be specific
<yokobr> i need to know how to install my native language instead of english
<tdmg> okay, I'll get you the error message again....
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNULinuxGeek: No, look here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<actinic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> lol!
<actinic> lol
<Jucato> !internationalization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internationalization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !i18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thedcm> !pastebin
<actinic> language must be a 4 letter word!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thedcm> like fuck
<tdmg> Jucato, I think it might be working now..........I didn't do anything different though :-/
<actinic> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thedcm> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<actinic> !polish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> ha
<word> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jucato> ok... let's stop pestering ubotu... ^_^
<thedcm> !rape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> the uboto bot is a flip flopper!
<actinic> !iranian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iranian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<actinic> lol
<thedcm> !the internet
<word> obotu*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> lol
<Jucato> reddwolf: so? how did it go?
<reddwolf> ati radeon graphics card
<actinic> model radeon?
<tdmg> Jucato, I can't seem to have nvidia-glx installed at the same time as nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig, why is that?
<Jucato> oh, so it's ATI. it seems that you set EasyUbuntu to also install NVIDIA drivers.
<reddwolf> not sure on that one
<thedcm> !defiling the dead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defiling the dead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> grub error 17 who can help me
<reddwolf> how can i chang that
<reddwolf> *change
<Jucato> tdmg: it's really supposed to be like that. nvidia-glx installs its own versions of nvidia-settigns and nvidia-glx
<Cr4sh5> who can help me getting my wireless card working
<reddwolf> oh
<yokobr> hi
<Cr4sh5> hi
<Jucato> reddwolf: err.. that's what I'm not familiar with... T_T
<tdmg> great :)
<reddwolf> i can still use my navida one
<Jucato> reddwolf: but you can't install both drivers...
<Jucato> I'm not familiar with how to use EasyUbuntu
<reddwolf> i have the ati in cus i use a program on xp that deals with solid modleing
<Jucato> are there no checkboxes which allow you to choose what it installs?
<reddwolf> yes
<tdmg> Jucato, how do I set up my computer so that it uses both me external display and my laptop screen, because right now it is only using my external monitor
<thedcm> why do you need two monitors you monitor whore
<Jucato> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<thedcm> !cock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reddwolf> thats my problem then i was cheacking everything
<Jucato> thedcm: I thought you were here to help?
<reddwolf> and not reading what it was saying
<Jucato> tdmg: sorry, I'm not familiar with dual monitors
<thedcm> nobody needs help on linux
<thedcm> jeez its not like it's windows
<actinic> i luv the trolls that show up
<reddwolf> i only have one moniter
<Jucato> you should have been here yesterday...
<reddwolf> but this time i'm running the easyubuntu with the nivda uncheacked
<Jucato> reddwolf: can you still run EasyUbuntu and uncheck those that you don't need?
<otaku-san> actinic: me too but it's best to just let em' live in there own world and ignore em'
<Jucato> you could also uncheck the GStreamer stuff.
<Jucato> otaku-san: except that they can be very disruptive at times...
<tdmg> Jucato, who should I speak to about dual monitors?
<reddwolf> i'm running it right now
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> quit ctcp'n me please
<thedcm> why
<Kr4t05> thedcm: don't mass CTCP
<thedcm> why
<nixternal> because i asked nicely
<thedcm> why
<CheeseBurgerMan> Am I the only one who wants to call the kops?
<nixternal> good bye
<nixternal> get um imbrandon
<Jucato> tdmg: err... try asking again??  I'm not really sure who to ask
* thedcm was kicked off #kubuntu by imbrandon (User terminated!)
<nixternal> attack
<Jucato> yey!!!
<nixternal> ;)
<thedcm> YOU NIGGERS
<Jucato> err...
<CheeseBurgerMan> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<nixternal> hahaha
<thedcm> I HATE YOU SMELLY APES
<nixternal> i love you
<thedcm> WITH YOUR DUMB LINUX
<tdmg> can someone help me set up my dual monitors? :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-253-167-178.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<CheeseBurgerMan> Thanks.
<soulrider> !jaav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> thank you!
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<actinic> man I wish I could get that delete button!
<Hobbsee> thansk nalioth
* Jucato breaths a sigh of relief...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Cr4sh5> *cries* this is not working
<reddwolf> jucato sofar so good no errors
<Jucato> thank you imbrandon and nalioth
<GNULinuxGeek>  For some reason Konqueror has broken and re-installing does not fix it.  S, I would like to install all of KDE 3.5.4 on my Dapper box.  Found a number of sites that have the stable version packages.  Do I have to download all of them and install one at a time?
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNULinuxGeek: No, look here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Jucato> GNULinuxGeek: you just need to add one of the repositories in the page that CheeseBurgerMan gave
<otaku-san> Jucato: Do I speak to soon?  Do they who disrupt leave?
<actinic> GNULinuxGeek, 3.5.4 is very buggy
<Jucato> but for some reasons, I couldn't recommend KDE 3.5.4
<GNULinuxGeek> Cheese did look there and can't seem to get it loaded.  I originally load ubuntu but then added KDE.  That might be part of the problem.
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNULinuxGeek: That shouldn't make any difference.
<Jucato> otaku-san: he was just got kicked/banned
<Cr4sh5> Anyone here get a wireless linksys card working on Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: chanserv seems really slow today....
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i noticed
<Hobbsee> Cr4sh5: which chipset?  check with lspci
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right.  i've gone and banned him in most of the user channels.
<yokobr> where i have to change on Xorg.conf? to change my resolution
<Jucato> GNULinuxGeek: add one of the repositories, like the "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages...", then sudo apt-get update first
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNULinuxGeek: Did you run 'sudo apt-get update' after adding the line?
<otaku-san> Jucato: I know..I was just seeing if it was true...ok back to Kubuntu
<GNULinuxGeek> Cheese No. will try
<Jucato> otaku-san: eheheh :-D
<Jucato> yokobr: it wasn't automatically detected/set when you installed the drivers?
<Jucato> reddwolf: keeping my fingers crossed :-D
<reddwolf> i'm seeing errors but its still running
<yokobr> wel...the probles is that i does not have 1024x768 o display manager...
<yokobr> so i have to manualy change my xorg.cong
<yokobr> conf*
<Phoenix92x> Hi, I'm running Dapper on a Latitude D610 kernel 2.6.15-26-686 and am having a madenning problem. Two applications, gam_server and kded are taking around 40% of my processor each. It fluctuates a tiny bit, but basically my system is almost unuseable. I've googled these apps some and they seem to be fairly important so I can't just get rid of them. Could somebody please help me?
<Jucato> oh
<yokobr> and....i cant install nvidia drivers
<Jucato> yokobr: how come you can't? what's wrong?
<yokobr> becaus i need build-essentials and i cant get it trough apt-get
<Jucato> let me check for a while...
<otaku-san> Hey ok I've had a prob with deKorator...for a while now.  I got it and untarred it, ./configed it and it said all was ok....but when I went to "make" it b0rkz....should I nuke it and rehash from the beggining?
<actinic> Phoenix92x, what's your system memory?
<Phoenix92x> 1024 MB DDR2
<Jucato> yokobr: err... my bad, you don't need build-essentials after all. which guide are you following btw?
<Jucato> otaku-san: what do you mean by "borked"?
<Jucato> er... b0rkz
<yokobr> look this
<actinic> Phoenix92x, how much is being used?  type 'free' without the quotes in a console
<yokobr> theres another site to post unless pastebin.com?
<otaku-san> Jucato: I mean Konsole came up with errors for days....which I though configure was there for...to stop errors.
<Jucato> yokobr: you can just paste the link here
<larson9999> yeah kuickshow!
<yokobr> yeapp, but i need to know a site to paste..
<yokobr> because paste bin is too slow
<Phoenix92x> actinic: Mem:       Total: 1034524     Used: 757868     Free: 276656
<Jucato> yokobr: err... I wouldn't know anything else
<actinic> Phoenix92x, hmm that's similar to mine
<Phoenix92x> Eveything's so slow I dont see what I'm typing into this box for around 10 seconds
<actinic> Phoenix92x, u have a swap file?
<Phoenix92x> yes, a 2048 MB swap partition
<actinic> man i'm drawing a blank.  does your research suggest anything?
<Phoenix92x> actinic: not in particular, the machine is just about unuseable
<reddwolf> i think i got it most of the errors were for programs like skype and some that i don't need
<Phoenix92x> brb, food's here,
<Jucato> reddwolf: ehehe! that's what you get for checking everything :-D
<otaku-san> Jucato: do you want me to pastebin the errors?
<Jucato> otaku-san: sure. but I'm not sure if I can absolutely help
<reddwolf> so i ran again but only cheaked what i needed
<actinic> Phoenix92x: sata drive per chance?
<otaku-san> Jucato: I totally understand....I'm the same way!  Hehe
<GNULinuxGeek> CheeseBMan:  It seems to be working, Thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNULinuxGeek: You're welcome. :)
<otaku-san> Jucato: I'll just post em' and hope maybe someone if they look at it recognize the errors
<Jucato> sure! go for it
<john___> hey is here someone willing to help me to install Quake3 from a bin file?
<reddwolf> yes i can play dvds now
<yokobr> here!!
<yokobr> http://pastebin.ca/135620
<yokobr> jucato?
<Phoenix92x> actinic: yes
<yokobr> http://pastebin.ca/135620
<Jucato> looking
<yokobr> its my error message
<yokobr> while installing nvidia
<reddwolf> jucato i got dvd video know
<Jucato> cool! congratulations reddwolf
<reddwolf> watching land of the dead
<Ertain> Does anyone know of a program that can find duplicates of a certain file in a directory?
<Jucato> yokobr: I need the link to the guide you are following for installing NVIDIA drivers
<Phoenix92x> actinic: it is a sata drive, ye
<Phoenix92x> *yes
<yokobr> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html
<Phoenix92x> gam_server uses about 5 MB of RAM
<Phoenix92x> kded around 17MB
<Phoenix92x> actinic: I reallllly hope you have an idea I havn't thought of =) that would cheer me up
<bkudria> does the dapper livecd include ntfsresize?  ...because i can't resize my partiton using qtparted...
<yokobr> Jucato?
<Jucato> yokobr: have you tried this? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Jucato> use Method 1, it's much simpler than what you were trying to do
<actinic> Phoenix92x, i've heard of some sata issues relating to high cpu use but that's all i can think of
<reddwolf> i will catch yall later
<reddwolf> need some sleep
<Jucato> reddwolf: bye! enjoy your DVD's! :-D
<reddwolf> i will thanks for you help
<Phoenix92x> actinic: I see, gah though....I can barely use the machine! I want to just scream half the time
<otaku-san> Jacato: whoa!  hehe don't do kwin --replace....I just did something pretty n00b
<Jucato>  O_o
<Kiongku> anyone ever tried prozilla here?
* Jucato searches man pages
<Jucato> err. no  man pages for kwin...
<Jucato> Kiongku: ehehe you're back
<Kiongku> !info kwin
<ubotu> kwin: the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 957 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<Kiongku> jucato: o
<Kiongku> *yo
<Jucato> otaku-san: kwin --replace                 Replace already-running ICCCM2.0-compliant window manager
<Kiongku> lol
<Jucato> grr... I just wish there was some way for Firefox to integrate nicely with KDE... then I probably would be using it more than Konqueror...
<bigbill52a> kdesu konqueror does not work...i can use gksudo nautilus while in kde..that works...
<D4rkly> vmware 4tha win :)
<otaku-san> Jacato: Hahaha thank goodness nothing major happened...just some windows popping up and down for a second like popcorn
<Phoenix92x> actinic: any idea of who I should talk to next or what I should look into? I absolutely need to solve this
<Jucato> bigbill52a: try running the command in Konsole to see what error messages it spits out
<bigbill52a> sometimes it doesnt work..does anyone know why?
<Jucato> a kdesu bug, I think
<actinic> Phoenix92x, sorry no
<Jucato> sometimes it launches immediately, sometimes it needs a second nudge
<otaku-san> Jucato: you mean like themes?  Like you have everything the same look but Firefox looks completly different?
<Jucato> otaku-san: no. I mean Firefox using kio slaves and KGet
<otaku-san> Jucato: oh...hehe...never used that...so never had to worry I guess
<bigbill52a> it is working now..but earlier it didnt work..but check flood for an error message i see quite often
<Jucato> ehehe
<Kiongku> jucato: btw.. now using prozilla.. its better and easier than i thought
<Phoenix92x> actinic: allright, thank you.  If anyone else has any ideas as to why gam_server and kded are taking a combined total of 80 PERCENT of my processor please help ^_^
<yokobr> didnt worked....
<Jucato> Kiongku: cool. :-D
<maltaethiron> hey, is there any way that i can use my xbox 360 controller on kubuntu?
<yokobr> jucato
<Jucato> yokobr: how did it not work?
<Kiongku> jucato: .. now i want to test out the resume function O_o.. i wonder if restarting my pc will delete the files already downloaded..
<yokobr> i dont know
<yokobr> it say something about dependencies..
<yokobr> look
<Jucato> brb
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: lol u connected ur gamepad to ur pc?
<yokobr> about gcc3
<david_> how do i get the applications button back?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Try killing them.
<yokobr> pearl base
<david_> My son deleted on
<maltaethiron> yup, my usb controller from xbox360
<maltaethiron> i wanna use it as a mouse
<yokobr> libc6
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: I kill them they restart in less than 2 seconds
<maltaethiron> that'd be so tight
<yokobr> and much more
<Kiongku> david_: its vague ur qustion
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: sorry, i dunt have any controllers.. so i cant test it out myself
<maltaethiron> mm
<maltaethiron> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david_> The button up top of your screen that accesses all your programs is gone
<Kiongku> did u try right click on the taskbar to see?
<Kiongku> *david
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: crap...ok I anaged to kill kded  but now gam_server is now taking 70-85% of the processor just by itself, and I can't manage to kill gam_server no matter what I do
<david_> ill try that h
<Kiongku> yokobr: type that sudo apt-get -i build-essential
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: How did you kill gam_server (or try?)
<Phoenix92x> sudo killall gam_server
<otaku-san> ok n00b question...how do I make Konversation transparent?  I've looked all over and can't find anything
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Not enough - TRY killall -HUP gam_server
<Phoenix92x> kills it for under a second
<Phoenix92x> it comes back taking 70-85%
<Kiongku> otaku-san: why make it transparent?
<david_> I looked i don't see anything
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: interrupting (with the default, -INT) didnt work
<Kiongku> david_: ok ok.. tell me exactly what is gone?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: ok, try killall -KILL gam_server
<actinic> or killall -9 gam_server
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: doesnt do a thing
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: sudo
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: was already doing it with sudo
<Kiongku> david_: is it the k menu?
<otaku-san> Kiongku: hehe why not?  It's not windoze so I'm not forced to tke what's given to me...I have control...except the transparency of Konverstion
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: ok, another program is starting it.
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: even doing it as root via sudo su doesnt do a thing
<Kiongku> otaku-san: ah lol
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: ^^^^^
<yokobr> ive tryied, but lots of dependencies are required
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: should I start killing programs and seeing the effect then?
<actinic> Phoenix92x, go to system settings --> system services
<david_> The word on the top of the screen that says "Applications" that when you click on it it brings down a menu of all your applications
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: No
<Kiongku> yokobr: did u enable all ur repositories and then update?
<otaku-san> david_: so your Kmenu button was deleted by your son?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: follow  actinic;s instruction
<Kiongku> otaku-san: same thought here
<actinic> Phoenix92x, then click 'administrator mode'
<david_> yes
<actinic> highlight the offending service and click the stop button'
<otaku-san> Kiongku: in the deletion of buttons or transparency?
<Phoenix92x> actinc: doing it, but it will take a while, the system is extremely sow
<Phoenix92x> *slow
<Kiongku> otaku-san: button goners
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: how much ram, and whats the cpu speed?
<Phoenix92x> 1024 MB
<otaku-san> david_: ok all is not lost...it's just a matter of finding it...I mean it's easy to delete it so it'll be easy to recover
<Phoenix92x> Centrino 2GHz
<Kiongku> david_: right click task bar > add application to panel > Add this menu. May be that will be good?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: modern enough
<Phoenix92x> quite =)
<Kiongku> david_: ehrm better. Add applet and look for k menu
<Kiongku> right click task bad > add applet > look for k menu
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Why do you want gam_server gone?
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks, actinic: its not listed
<otaku-san> david_: Yeah try that....I'll experiment with my Kmenu and see if I can delete and recover it
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: its taking 70-85 % of my processor and rendering my system nearly unuseable
<Kiongku> otaku-san: its removal
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Should be killed, then.
<otaku-san> david_: found it
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: should, but it won't die
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: and I said should :p
<otaku-san> david_: heres what you do
<Phoenix92x> lol
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: ##linux time?
<Phoenix92x> the channel is called ##linux and not #linux?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Right.
<actinic> Phoenix92x, ok hit ctrl-esc
<Jucato> grr.. phone call
<Phoenix92x> actinic: allright
<actinic> that should bring us running processes
<kbrooks> actinic: er, gam_server is background
<otaku-san> david_:right click your a button on your panel, then go to add applet to panel
<kbrooks> ok, bed time.
<actinic> hmm
<Phoenix92x> actinin: the list is up
<actinic> any gam listing there?
<otaku-san> david_: scroll down a bit to Kmenu...click it and it will be added
<Phoenix92x> gam_server is listed
<actinic> highlight it
<Phoenix92x> user % = ~20
<yokobr> hi
<Phoenix92x> system % = ~40-50
<actinic> right click
<Phoenix92x> k
<actinic> send signal
<yokobr> what is the command to shutdown in a specific time?
<Phoenix92x> k
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: idf you cant kill it, give it less priority.
<otaku-san> Kiongku: hehe you said that too... I feel retarded
<actinic> sigkill maybe?
<yokobr> shutdown -h 120?
<yokobr> or what?
<Phoenix92x> actinic: it doesnt even disappear fro the list, it goes to 0 for a moment and then shoots right back up
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Then less priority
<actinic> lol an outta control app
<yokobr> shutdown -h 120?
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: how do I give it less priority?
<yokobr> at konsole
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Give it 20 priority
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: I dont know how to do that
<Jucato> yokobr: sorry. i had to take a phone call
<Kiongku> otaku-san:nah.. i remember u were here before me =)
<yokobr> ok
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: No idea how in GUI. Do you have a terminal open?
<yokobr> what is the command to shutdown in a specific time?
<Jucato> err...
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: I can open a terminal
<kbrooks> yokobr: that command.
<kbrooks> yokobr: Add sudo
<otaku-san> Kiongku: hehe in what way?
<Jucato> yokobr: shutdown -t <seconds>
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: terminal open
<yokobr> and for 2 hours?
<yokobr> -h?
<Kiongku> otaku-san: i'm only a 3 days old linux user XD?
<Hawkwind> yokobr: 2x60x60
<Jucato> 2*60*60
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: ls -a | grep gam
<Hawkwind> yokobr: -h is halt
<Jucato> -h means "halt"
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> Hawkwind beat me to it
<yokobr> yeap..
<kbrooks> Jucato: it acceptsv a time
<Hawkwind> yokobr: If it helps, man shutdown will help you if noone else knows the answer
<yokobr> halt is shut down
<Phoenix92x> it says triangle_game.hs
<kbrooks> in factt, now is valid
<Phoenix92x> but that file isnt open....or running...
<Kiongku> 2*60*60 = 7200.. too much maths for me
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: He wants to specify a time, not 'now'
<Jucato> yokobr: halt means "stop", which incidentally means shut down
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: that's not it
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: what should I have done then?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: sorry, ps
<otaku-san> Kiongku: Yeah your so uber n00b!!! ;)  Naw so am I...I sux0r when it starts getting down and dirty with the kernel....*shivers
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: i typoed, sorry
<Phoenix92x> ps -a | grep gam?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: right on. :p
<Kiongku> otaku-san: lol the kernel i'm using i compiled it yesterday
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: didnt do a thing
<Kiongku> Kiongku: its my 2nd try.. much much better =)
<yokobr> so, to turn off my oc in two hours , $ - shutdown -t 2*60*60 ?
<Kiongku> XD** oosp otaku-san
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: no ?
<kbrooks> yokobr: NO!
<otaku-san> Kiongku: Oh man elite!!!!  I feel n00b
<Jucato> yokobr: no. compute it...
<kbrooks> yokobr: calucate the '2*60*60'
<yokobr> shutdown -h 120?
<Jucato> 7200
<yokobr> its on min. ?
<kbrooks> yokobr: 2 minutes.
<kbrooks> yokobr: seconds
<yokobr> hummmmm
<Kiongku> otaku-san: i'm no eilte.. follow one of the guides and u can get one too :P
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: it doesnt give any output at all
<Jucato> 2 hours x 60 minutes x 60 seconds
<actinic> Hawkwind, i want to downgrade kde per your site.  Any issues you've heard?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Dud you remove the ?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: question mark.
<Phoenix92x> I put in "ps -a | grep gam"
<Phoenix92x> without the quotes
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: try that as root
<yokobr> i quit
<Jucato> yokobr: something like "shutdown -t 7200"
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Dont use sudo su
<otaku-san> Kiongku: hehe!  Yeah...I mean why do you think Howtos were made...a bunch of gurus got tired of us n00bs so they wrote the things...thank goodness
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: use sudo <command>
<Phoenix92x> how do I get to root without using sudo su?
<Hawkwind> actinic: Nope.  Everyone has been successful that has done it so far
<Phoenix92x> ok
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: tried it, no output at all
<Kiongku> otaku-san: or we would have hacked all their lives asking the questin for the 100th time
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: sudo -s is fine for a shell
<actinic> Hawkwind, ok good to hear
<yokobr> i ve used shutdown -h 120, or 120t....i dont remember
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: Seems like it WAS already killed then.
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks, I put in  "sudo -s ps -a | grep gam"
<kbrooks> yokobr: THE corrrect thing is shutdown -h 7200
<Phoenix92x> and it said
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: No, i mean a interactive shell.
<Phoenix92x> "/bin/ps: /bin/ps: cannot execute binary file"
<actinic> 808 points now for Team Kubuntu.  Only me, however :(
<actinic> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=51238
<Kiongku> actinic: folding team?
<actinic> yep
<otaku-san> Kiongku: or they would start to creat meaner things to say than RTFM!!! Hahaha
<actinic> i'm so lonely :)
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks: an interative shell?
<Phoenix92x> *active?
<Kiongku> otaku-san haha..
<Phoenix92x> Im already in a shell...
<Kiongku> actinic: i'll see if i'll join..
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: sudo -s is a root shell.
<Phoenix92x> *nods*
<Kiongku> Ok everyone.. school starts soon. C ya all.. laters
<actinic> woohoo, I'd appreciate it Kiongku
<Phoenix92x> I did "ps aux | grep gam_server"
<Phoenix92x> and it said /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<Phoenix92x> so something is running it....
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: full line
<kbrooks> dont edit output
<Phoenix92x> its taking 76% of my proc
<Kiongku> actinic: it'll be later though :P.. i need quit now
<Phoenix92x> Im sorrry?
<Phoenix92x> what do you mean by full line?
<Kiongku> actinic: send me the quick link to ur page. i'l bookmark it
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: i neeed the full line thast you got the gam_server info from, the output
<Phoenix92x> righto
<actinic> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0, Kiongku
<Phoenix92x> I did 'ps aux | grep gam_server' what came out was
<kbrooks> NO
<Kiongku> actinic: ok
<kbrooks> dnt paste here
<david_> I couldn't find what you were talking about, but i did find something that works, xfce menu
<Phoenix92x> phoenix 17006 71.0 0.4 6020 4800 ?       R 22:11 6:34 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: paste thawt one line here
<kbrooks> h/o
<Phoenix92x> phoenix  17006 71.0  0.4   6020  4800 ?        R    22:11   6:34 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<kbrooks> i saw it.
<kbrooks> no need to repaste.
<otaku-san> hey does anyone know why when I used Automatix and installed Frostwire I can't find it anywhere?
<D4rkly> anyone know how to install codecs for kaffine ?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: ps axjf - paste output to rafb.net/paste
<Kiongku> actinic: btw u forgot how to instruct disabling it :p
<Phoenix92x> how do I do that?
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: select all output, copy it, paste to textbox
<actinic> Kiongku, that was deliberate :)
<Phoenix92x> to textbox?
<Phoenix92x> ohhh rafb.net is a site
<Phoenix92x> lol
<Phoenix92x> sorry
<actinic> D4rkly, try easyubuntu
<actinic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Phoenix92x> I did ps axjf and is errored on me
<kbrooks> Phoenix92x: and show link
<Phoenix92x> never mind
<Phoenix92x> I inputted wrong
<Phoenix92x> lol
<Kiongku> actinic: scary... i just got kubuntu work well. Dunt want to do somethign without a safe refeversal XD
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> scary indeed
<actinic> Kiongku, don't worry about it.  It's a standalone app
<actinic> doesn't affect anything else
<actinic> lol
<actinic> but don't quote me on that :)
<Kiongku> actinic: hahaha.. i'll do some more research before deciding.. ok c ya got to run now
<kbrooks> Kiongku: it looks like its standalone though
<actinic> ok, i'm watching the dance finals on tv ... brb
<kbrooks> BTW ALL. EU and AX are not mutually exclusive, iirc
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hey
<kbrooks> ok bed tme
<kbrooks> bye bye.
<Phoenix92x> kbrooks
<Phoenix92x> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/aI0YrJ43.html
<Phoenix92x> dammit...he already left...
<LeeJunFan> yokobr: btw - you could do shutdown -h -t $((2*60*60))
<JRH3K5> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Phoenix92x> crap....I really wanted to try and get gam_server to stop taking over my computer too...
<LeeJunFan> anyone having problems with k3b burning DVD's? I get to about 5% and k3b says it's done however mkisofs never exits, and k3b won't quit until I kill mkisofs [even though the DVD has already ejected] 
<Phoenix92x> well
<Phoenix92x> if anyone cacn help me with the whole gam_server problem Id really appreciate it...
<otaku-san> Kiongku: Yo!!!!! That kwin thing messed up my desktop...it's all ...messed up!!!  should I just run kwin?  or try kwin --replace again?
<Phoenix92x> perhaps there is some way for me to engage in honorable combat with this wretched 'gam_server' thing...
<Phoenix92x> bahhhh *shakes fist* foolish gamin witchcraft!
<JRH3K5> How do I change a user's shell from /bin/ssh to /bin/rssh?
<JRH3K5> (from the terminal)
<otaku-san> Kiongku: all of the tops of my windows pulled up are missing!!!
<LeeJunFan> JRH3K5: usermod -s /bin/rssh [username] 
<JRH3K5> usermod, thanks
<otaku-san> he left
<otaku-san> anybody else with some good ideas on what to do when kwin goes nuts?
<Jucato> otaku-san: try running kwin again?
<pierreth> hello
<pierreth> what the name of the program used to add new applications?
<otaku-san> Jucato: got that idea right as I saw you type it up!  Yep it worked...should of seen that...kwin --replace...well replaces it so running kwin will reestablish it
<Jucato> Adept?
<Jucato> ehehe
<pierreth> Jucato: where this is suppose to be?
<Jucato> K Menu > System
<Phoenix92x> should I perhaps ask my gam_server question in ##linux ?
<pierreth> it is not there
<Jucato> the Add/Remove Programs is a simplified version. Adept is the more poweful/complete version
<otaku-san> Jucato...but I can't close Konsole cause now I've lost the tops of my windows again.......oh jeez....Hawkwind I think I may need to reboot
<Jucato> otaku-san: no need to reboot
<Jucato> just restart X
<Phoenix92x> should I ask about the gam_server thing in ##linux instead?
<LeeJunFan> Phoenix92x: is gam kde specific? if not I'd try ubuntu. I haven't used anything other than kde in so long I don't know if gam is used by anything else.
<Jucato> pierreth: try pressing Alt+F2 then enter "adept" (without the quotes)
* Phoenix92x nods
<pierreth> Jucato: i just made an install of it
* LeeJunFan gave up on gnome years ago. :/
<otaku-san> Jucato: holy moley...thats a bit harsh...tho' lead this n00b please who stuck his big ole' nose to far into the deeps of Linux
<pierreth> it now works! :-)
<pierreth> curious, it was gone
<otaku-san> Jucato: how do I restart X?
<Jucato> otaku-san: restarting X is less harsh than rebooting :-D
<D4rkly> ctrl-alt backspace to restart X
<Jucato> otaku-san: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. It's going to shutdown ALL grpahical apps
<LeeJunFan> otaku-san: ctrl-alt-backspace [perhaps twice] 
<Jucato> s/grpahical/graphical
<D4rkly> ctrl-alt backspace i done it for the glx nvidia drivers
<otaku-san> Jucato: I don't know....It stinks but after being a Windoze user it kinda loses it's edge...ok now restarting X
<Jucato> otaku-san: save everything you need to save...
<D4rkly> lol
<Jucato> otaku-san: at least you don't have to restart everything :-D
<otaku-san> Jucato: ok...whats that s/grpahical/graphical .....hehe yeah so Linux users just restart X!
<Jucato> substitute grpahical with graphical (typos...)
<D4rkly> i got vmware working with a bit of help now i can run xp inside a window :)
<Jucato> grr.. gotta go. I'm starving
<Jucato> :-D
<otaku-san> run that in Konsole?  Oh and whats the keyboard shortcut to Konsole....I can't get to it
<otaku-san> See ya!
<LeeJunFan> otaku-san: the s/[search] /[replace]  is syntax for the sed command
<Jucato> otaku-san: no. I made a typo, so I corrected myself
<otaku-san> ok eat man!!!
<D4rkly> F4 from a dir
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<Jucato> you can make your own shortcut for launching Konsole
<Jucato> I made mine Ctrl+Alt+T (for terminal)
<Jucato> guess he restarted X... ehehe
<otaku-san> whoot!  it worked....talk about give me a hard attack I thought it had died!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> glad to hear it worked
<Jucato> now to eat
<otaku-san> Jucato: ok man go eat!  Thanks alot
<Jucato> itadakimasu!!!!
* Jucato is away... away... away...
<otaku-san> oh hehe I need to learn Japanese
<otaku-san> more
<otaku-san> oh hehe typo that's w00t!
<kirsten> help! my apt-get is broken! every time i try to use it it says The package hl1440lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<NoooBie> need help!!! how can i open a dokument with roots?
<otaku-san> kirsten: not to be un-helpful but this is the first time I've ever heard of that happening!
<otaku-san> NoooBie: like what kind?  an open office?
<Hawkwind> NoooBie: kdesu kwrite /path/to/file
<NoooBie> yes
<Hawkwind> NoooBie: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor of choice
<NoooBie> thx
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: dang I had em'
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: just trying to put your knowledge to good use master! ;)
<vale> hola
<osiris> what is the apt-get dist upgrade command? i must be doing something wrong
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Heh
<vale> solicito ayuda en redes
<Hawkwind> osiris: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<otaku-san> kirsten: have you tried googling it?
<Hawkwind> vale: #Kubunut-ES
<vale> #kubuntu-es
<osiris> thx Hawkwind, forgot the -
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: have you ever heard of kirstens prob?
<Hawkwind> osiris: Tab/Bash completion :P
<Hawkwind> jeephy: Are you done changing nicks yet ?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Nope
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: sounds dangerous to me...adepts a big thing it Linux
<otaku-san> or Debian
<otaku-san> or Ubuntu....Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> pansatoy: Would you please stop that.  If you're going to change nicks constantly, part all channels please
<D4rkly> has anyone managed to get an ati tv wonder working ?
<osiris> Hawkwind, the hardware works.  now to rebuild everything
<D4rkly> also does adept have codes for kaffine ?
<Hawkwind> Codes for kaffiene ?
<D4rkly> lol typo codecs
<Hawkwind> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<osiris> how do i get matching sources for my kernel ?
<Hawkwind> osiris: What are you trying to install ?
<osiris> gonna do nvidia in a tic here
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > osiris
<Hawkwind> osiris: Use the stuff that comes in the repos. Much easier
<osiris> Hawkwind: i here the official drivers run better
<osiris> idk
<Hawkwind> osiris: They are all the same
<D4rkly> how do enable multiverse and universe ?
<osiris> ok. roger that
<Hawkwind> !repos > D4rkly
<Hawkwind> osiris: As soon as you get things done, then you going to build your kernel using the LFD how-to ?
<otaku-san> hey is there another irc thing like Konversation that allows transparent backgrounds?  Konversation soesn't support it!
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Xchat
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Or if you want a CLI client, irssi
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: You use that right...I've seen it on some of your screenshots...or something like that
<otaku-san> what is a CLI client?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Yes.  I use Xchat exclusively
<otaku-san> hehe I'll go check it out!
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: CLI = Command Line Interface, console, terminal, konsole client.  irssi is non-graphical, pure text
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: If you want the very latest xchat, then http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html and add my deb repo to your sources.list
<otaku-san> Sweet!  You are the man...ok thanks a billion.  See you in a bit...on Xchat!
<D4rkly> whats Canonical commercial repositories ?
<rich0rd> ahoi everyone, i am trying to install a network printer here, does anyone know if there are linux drivers for a sagem printer (combined fax, scanner, printer) after all - it's a sagem mf 3080
<D4rkly> how can i add divx support ?
<D4rkly> to kaffiene
<rich0rd> D4rkly: i would recommend to use xine as a movie player, after all i dislike kaffeine
<D4rkly> but kaffeine uses xine engine :)
<rich0rd> :-D i like the ui of xine better , i should've said xine-ui
<D4rkly> oh :)
<D4rkly> i havnt seen it yet ill check out some screen shots
<rich0rd> just try it 'sudo apt-get install xine-ui'
<D4rkly> wow you can output video in ascii :)
<D4rkly> matrix style lol
<otaku-san> Heyo!
<pierreth> how can i see my list of tasks?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: you there...I don't seem to have a thing to check whos on right now....
<pierreth> ok, i found it
<rich0rd> D4rkly: just fire up aaxine filename :-D
<Ashex> has anyone else had a problem with Amaroks global keys being killed after using automatix bleeder to install compiz/xgl?
<Hobbsee> Ashex: havent tried it, but i'm not surprised
<Ashex> meh
<Ashex> I can reassign them, but i liked the defaults :(
<matt___> Ashex: what do you mean by killed?
<Ashex> they stopped working
<Ashex> they're set in amarok, but they don't respong at all
<Ashex> respond*
<matt___> does the system totally freeze and only a reboot will get the system working again?
<Phoenix92x> I FIGURED IT OUT!!!
<maltaethiron> hey, who can tell me how to get sound for mpgs in kaffien
<Ashex> matt___, nah, that's not it
<Ashex> even when Compiz isn't running, it doesn't work
<Phoenix92x> as soon as I closed my konqueror windows gam_server dropped to 0.5 % of the CPU and it hasn't gone about 2%
<matt___> sorry then Ashex, I only have very limited knowledge of Amarok - but I know that mine totally freezes the system
<Ashex> matt___, have tried running it from terminal and checking for error messages?
<actinic> way to go!
<Ashex> have you*
<matt___> no, thats a good point
<matt___> Ill try that now!
<Ashex> i've had my share of problems with amarok, on one install, it randomly stopped playing songs on my ntfs partition
<matt___> but its really good when it works!
<Ashex> hehe, yeah
<Ashex> What are you using for music now?
<matt___> kaffine - but I think that its a sound issue, as that does the same ever so often
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> i recommend you try out quodlibet if you can't solve it
<nrdb> I am having a problem start up X, when I do a 'startx' I get the the error message "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom" can anyone help please?
<Ashex> that's what I was using instead
<Ashex> plug in your Wacom Tablet nrdb
<matt___> i like the visualisations, nearly as good as winamps
<Ashex> "nearly"
<Ashex> :P
<nrdb> Ashex: there has never been a tablet attached.
<Ashex> off
<Ashex> er
<Ashex> odd
<Ashex> dpkg-reconfigure xfree-xf86
<Ashex> or something like that
<Ashex> whichever X package it is your using
<nrdb> Ashex: default kunbuntu install.
<Hawkwind> nrdb: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0  Follow that how-to on my forum.  It will probably help you
<Ashex> are you using a usb mouse/keyboard?
<Hawkwind> nrdb: That's assuming you don't have a wacom tablet on your system
<nrdb> Hawkwind: just a trackball
<D4rkly> ive mounted my ntfs drive but dont have permission to open it in KDE, but i can cd to it in terminal using sudo
<Ashex> D4rkly, you need to modify the permissions in fstab to allow a regular user to access it
<Ashex> check man mount for details
<D4rkly> i wanted to manually mount it though is there anyway i can give user permission via konsole
<Ashex> yes, the fstab is basically the line you would execute
<D4rkly> oh ok :)
<D4rkly> whats noauto
<Ashex> that's if you don't want the system to automatically mount it when it's attached
<Ashex> so, you can add the line into fstab, and not worry about it being automatically mounted when the system starts
<D4rkly> cool :)
<Ashex> at least, that's how I understand it
<daoud> Hi
<daoud> Need help please, i cant find a Par2 repair for Kubuntuu
<farous> daoud: ?
<daoud> Please
<daoud> Im looking for a Par2 repair for Kubuntu
<farous> daoud: do not know what a par2
<wolfmanz> its a repair program you use on files that come off the newsgroups
<Ashex> daoud, apt-cache search par2
<Ashex> :P
<link_36p> Does anyone know of a good audio stream riipper?
<farous> wolfmanz: ok thanx
<ching> sound test
<daoud> <Ashex: Kubuntu DD doesnt find it
<Hawkwind> par2 - Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files
<Hawkwind> daoud: Sure it does
<Hawkwind> !par2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about par2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !info par2
<ubotu> par2: Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-6 (dapper), package size 116 kB, installed size 368 kB
<daoud> OH thanks
<daoud> <Hawkwind: Great got it working!
<daoud> thanks all
<Ashex> woops
<Ashex> I did not know that shortcut logged me out
<D4rkly> i dont have enough permissions to read /mnt/2 how can i give user permission ?
<Ashex> grr, damn scripts
<jon_> hey i mounted my second hard drive but it only wants the root user to access its contents. how can i change that?
<jon_> how do i change the permissions on a mounted hd?
<farous> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<farous> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<actinic> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<actinic> how do I make the kmenu semi-transparent?
<jon_> farous thanks, big help
<osiris> wow this box is faster than my old one
<farous> jon_: :)
<farous> isis was here looking for u
<link_36p> Anyone here know how i could rip "mms://a351.v13817b.c13871.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/351/13871/v0001/sony.download.akamai.com/13871/wm.sony.global/Columbia/PeteYorn/092892_01_02_full_56.wma" with mplayer ive tried "mplayer -dumpstream" and "mplayer -dumpaudio" neither worked :(
<jon_> now i shall cross my fingers and restart
<jon_> and hope i dont blow a fuse
<jon_> snark
<otaku-san> actini: go to Run Program in your kmenu
<otaku-san> actini: then type in kcontrol...when that comes up go to Style
<igor> hello
<igor> can anybody help me with my printer configuration
<otaku-san> actinic: go to Run Program in your Kmenu
* pansatoy is away: Away at the moment
<otaku-san> actinic: then type in kcontrol...when that comes up go to Style
<otaku-san> actinic: Then in that go to Effects in the tabs near the top, and look down to Menu Transparency
* pansatoy is back.
<jon_> man i did everything fuse told me to do, i can even see the files on a terminal, but only the root user has access to the files
<jon_> how do i change permissions>?
<jon_> i tried chmod 777 but the term said operation not supported?
<Dimon08> jon_ use sudo chmod 777
<Ashex> for some reason, k3b doesn't support mp3's....
<fritsch> Ashex: install libk3b2-mp3
<Ashex> heh, yeah, just found that :p
<fritsch> Ashex: !RestrictedFormats
<Ashex> i just find it as an oddity
<Ashex> stupid russians with their mp3 copyright stuff
<farous> that is realy funny they have dll and exe files to run wine under windows:)
<insanekane> Ashex: ? :)
<fritsch> Ashex: mp3 is copyrighted from the Fraunhofer Institut ...
<fritsch> farous: wine is NOT installed by default in ubuntu
<Ashex> Yeah, Germany
<Ashex> >_>
<fritsch> Ashex: :-)
<farous> fritsch: i know i am at winehq they ported it to window :)
<Ashex> for some reason i always mix the two up
<fritsch> Ashex: ...
<Ashex> What?!
<fritsch> Ashex: http://history.sandiego.edu/gen/maps/2000s/2004world1600.jpg
<Ashex> hush
<Ashex> :P
<jon_> dimon08 i tried sudo chmod 777
<jon_> it says operation not supported
<farous> what type of file you are chomod for
<jon_> its a hard drive
<jon_> ntfs
<jon_> i tried fuse too
<jon_> i thought it worked but it didnt
<jon_> i can view the contents in a terminal, i just cant access anything
<farous> you cn not do that to window file sys either fat or ntfs
<farous> jon_: try mounting it as user
<farous> let me give you the command
<jon_> as user?
<jon_> ok
<jon_> i cant remember my root account
<farous> jon_: but ntfs is risky you might loose all your data
<jon_> i dont remember setting one up
<jon_> you think so
<farous> jon_: just type sudo will give you root priv
<jon_> i tried that
<farous> so lets say you want to copy
<farous> type sudo cp <filename> <to filename>
<jon_> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/ntfs tells me operation not supported
<jon_> i know how to use sudo, but in this case its not working for some reason
<farous> jon_: i think you can not chmod an ntfs file nor even give it ownership
<jon_> then how do i access it?
<_rince_> mrgn
<jon_> linux says it supports ntfs
<farous> jon_: reading from
<farous> writing to ntfs is still riscy
<jon_> thats cool i just want to be able to play my music
<farous> jon_: i will be busy config wine for a while take care
<jon_> thnx
<_rince_> and what does not work?
<farous> jon_: use totem go to the folder and just play it
<jon_> theres nothing to access...
<jon_> its denied
<_rince_> so 'ls' works, but you can't read any files?
<jon_> right
<jon_> i cant use the GUI to open the hd
<jon_> but i can ls in a term
<_rince_> what's the exact output of 'ls -la somefile'?
<jon_> total 808424
<jon_> -rw------- 2 root root  48519332 2006-03-01 23:46 alembic TX.wav
<jon_> etc
<_rince_> you mounted this ntfs with the wrong parameters
<jon_> what should the parameters be?
<jon_> and is this something to edit in fstab?
<_rince_> yep
<jon_> how do i find out what to edit
<_rince_> have a look at the manual, especially umask, gid and uid
<jon_> dammit
<jon_> why does windows have to be so easy
<_rince_> this determines as which user and group the volume is mounted
<jon_> i set the GID at 1001
<_rince_> and umask says which permissions are given to them
<jon_> which is what fuse said to do
<jon_> umask is on 0
<jon_> which i thought meant all access
<_rince_> nope, umask sets the default permissions, usually for newly created files, but in this case for the whole volume
<jon_> when i man umask
<jon_> it says 0022
<_rince_> and keep in mind, that those permissions are virtual in some way, because ntfs does not support permissions
<jon_> right
<_rince_> you're looking at the wrong manual :)
<jon_> crap
<jon_> can you just tell me what the parameters should be? =)
<_rince_> depends on your system ;)
<_rince_> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<_rince_> works for me
<jon_> how do i pull up the man pages again?
<_rince_> but only because i'm in the group 'plugdev' which is gid 46
<_rince_> try 'man mount'
<jon_> im pretty sure my group id is 1001
<_rince_> sounds reasonable for the first user on a kubuntu system
<Dimon08> jon_, in lubuntu u may go to the System Settings
<Dimon08> jon_, and there is an option for partitions, I don't remeber it's name
<_rince_> then try something like 'mount -t ntfs /dev/windows-foo /some/mountpoint -ogid=1001'
<Dimon08> then u enter Administrator mode
<Dimon08> and change ya ntfs partition owner to your user instead of root
<Dimon08> so u don't need to edit fstab manually
<jon_> but im not on root
<jon_> user
<Dimon08> when u will click Administrator mode it will ask u for the password
<jon_> i cant find it
<Dimon08> go to the system settings first
<Dimon08> from K menu!
<jon_> under system/administration?
<jon_> im on dapper
<test> I want to create a automated Installed, that installs all the packages that I have right now... like the ubuntu installer, but then only with the packages that I have...
<Dimon08> on Kubuntu dapper?
<jon_> hm
<jon_> i think its ubuntu
<jon_> i had ubuntu breezy and i distro upgraded
<Dimon08> oh:)
<jon_> i figured i still had ubuntu
<Dimon08> then I don't know where it is in GNOME
<Dimon08> i like KDE
<jon_> yea i hear its good
<jon_> maybe i should swap
<Dimon08> and maybe then u need to go to channel #ubuntu
<jon_> good idea
<jon_> how do i do that
<Dimon08> tipe "/join #ubuntu"
<Dimon08> *type
<jon_> thanks =)
<Dimon08> np:)
<test> I want to create a automated Installed, that installs all the packages that I have right now... like the ubuntu installer, but then only with the packages that I have...
<kdotsky> i've tried everythin, i can't get my usb wirelesss working in dapper, i give up
<kdotsky> i used breezy for a while and loved it, but i can't continue
<jon_> not much help over there =\
<kdotsky> nope
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: i have no idea about usb wireless sorry
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: all i can suggest is google :/
<kdotsky> yeah i know, i'm just being frustrated out loud
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: or ask on a mailing list or something.  It's annoying that such simple things are still hard to do
<kdotsky> i've done everything that google has told me :)
<JohnFlux> :-)
<kdotsky> i read a ubuntuforums thread with other ppl complaining how dapper is actually worse with wireless support
* JohnFlux nods
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: forward 2 steps, backwards 1 step ;)
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: and I speak as a kde coder myself
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: but hopefully we'll get there... eventually ... ;-)
<kdotsky> yeah i'm just really dissappointed
<kdotsky> cuz i've been using linux exclusively for a couple years
<kdotsky> and proud of it
<kdotsky> and never was i this completely stuck
<kdotsky> and it just seems like it's over now
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: do you see the interface in ifconfig?
<kdotsky> yeah, and iwconfig
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: and it just doesn't work?
<kdotsky> i can't scan for networks, and i can't change the essid
<JohnFlux> ah, something wrong with the kernel module
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: did you try an older kernel?
<kdotsky> well it's a fresh install of dapper... no update or anything
<kdotsky> so that would mean what, using breezy?
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: nah nothing so drastic
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: do:  uname -a
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: and paste the result here please
<JohnFlux> or copy
<JohnFlux> just the kernel part i'm interested in
<JohnFlux> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic   is mine
<JohnFlux> yours probably isn't amd64
<kdotsky> 2.6.15-23-386
<JohnFlux> do:  apt-cache search kernel | grep image
<fritsch> kdotsky: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kdotsky> fritsch: internet is the problem here
<JohnFlux> fritsch: isn't that the most recent one?
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: doh right right ;)
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: you have some cdrom or something though?
<fritsch> kdotsky: no -26-386 is the newest
<fritsch> JohnFlux: ah okay just got it ...
<jon_> Dimon08 - got it to work =)
<fritsch> JohnFlux: did he mentian the chipset of his usb wireless?
<kdotsky> if you guys really believe an update would help i could get a wheelbarrow and move my computer to a jack
<fritsch> kdotsky: no just wait
<kdotsky> yes i installed dapper from cdrom
<fritsch> kdotsky: please open a terminal
<JohnFlux> kdotsky: don't think it will
<fritsch> kdotsky: plug out your usb wireless
<fritsch> kdotsky: plug it in again
<fritsch> kdotsky: run "dmesg" an see what it says
<kdotsky> uname -a gives 2.6.15-23-386
* kdotsky dmessing
<JohnFlux> fritsch: you want the chipset
<fritsch> JohnFlux: I want to know what the kernel says
<kdotsky> ok i think plugging it back in froze me
* JohnFlux hugs kdotsky
<kdotsky> lol
<fritsch> kdotsky: really? it froze your machine
<kdotsky> well i'll give it a sec
<fritsch> kdotsky: what "wireless" is it? name, etc.
<kdotsky> i ain't making it up tho
<kdotsky> negear wg111v2
<kdotsky> usb
<kdotsky> i done all the googles
* kdotsky waves goodbye to ubuntu
<fritsch> kdotsky: mmmh you have the windows drivers in place?
<kdotsky> yes
<kdotsky> ndiswrapper
<fritsch> yes
<kdotsky> had native drives, tried that
<fritsch> ndiswrapper finds it?
<kdotsky> blacklisted the native drives following a guide, used ndiswrapper
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay? but nothing worked?
<fritsch> kdotsky: why the the "original" (blacklisted) drivers not work?
<kdotsky> i don't know why, but i saw advice that they were experimental and to use ndiswrapper, and most the threads on ubuntuforums for this device use ndiswrapper too
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay
<fritsch> kdotsky: did it freeze?
<kdotsky> i believe it was actually a similar problem, it was detected and everything but it just wouldn't work
<kdotsky> (with the native drives)
<kdotsky> yes it's done frozen solid
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay, please reset, reboot
<kdotsky> like windows style
<kdotsky> lol
<fritsch> kdotsky: sorry :-) it was the kernel *G*
<fritsch> kdotsky: reboot, but do not plugin you card
<fritsch> kdotsky: lets do this later
<kdotsky> fritsch: other ppl have gotten this device to work, might it have something to do with my hardware?
<nickenyfiken> what is wrong if login screen resolution is different then the on when im logged in?
<kdotsky> fritsch: ok
<fritsch> kdotsky: no just wait
<fritsch> nickenyfiken: perhaps you messed up with krandrtray
<kdotsky> fritsch: i'm rebooted
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay, pug in the usb wireless
<fritsch> kdotsky: and tell me, what "dmesg" says
<nickenyfiken> fritsch: i don't even know what krandrtray is
<kdotsky> wlan0: vendor: 'Realtek ....'
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay
<kdotsky> wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device <mac> using driver ....
<fritsch> kdotsky: this is okay
<kdotsky> wlan0: encryption modes supported: ...
<kdotsky> ok
<fritsch> kdotsky: now do: ifconfig
<fritsch> kdotsky: which devices do you see?
<kdotsky> wlan0 is there
<fritsch> kdotsky: cool ;-)
<fritsch> kdotsky: now do: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<kdotsky> no scan results
<kdotsky> i'm predicting
<kdotsky> yup
<fritsch> kdotsky: but there has te be scan results?
<kdotsky> exact words: "wlan0     No scan results"
<fritsch> kdotsky: wireless is near you? i think
<kdotsky> i'm talking through it right now
<fritsch> kdotsky: cool :-)
<fritsch> kdotsky: you do not hide the ESSID, or?
<kdotsky> nope, no security, broadcast (meaning everyone can see it?)
<fritsch> kdotsky: try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 "ESSID" (where ESSID, is your essid)
<elias_> My ROOT is mounted read-only but mount says it is (rw)?
<kdotsky> the essid won't change, i've tried it
<elias_> XFS says unknown mount option acl in dmsg and now is read-only. But this is my ROOT fs. How to get it back rw?
<eeos> does anyone know about a graphical pppe client for kde?
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay! sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "YOURS"
<kdotsky> sry, not trying to be rude
<farous> kdotsky: it might be the driver had similar prob like yours tried 11 drivers till got the one that worked did you look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<fritsch> kdotsky: you also checked this before, i think
<fritsch> kdotsky: sorry, just wanted to start "from the beginning"
<kdotsky> fritsch: completely understand
<kdotsky> fritsch: did that command, essid is still "off/any"
<fritsch> kdotsky: could you at last give me "the whole Realtek ...." from dmesg
<Ashex> night
<fritsch> kdotsky: so i can hel googling?
<kdotsky> farous: wlan0: vendor: 'Realtek RTL8187 Wireless Lan USB NIC"
<kdotsky> er, fritsche:
<kdotsky> i get back to farous
<kdotsky> :)
<farous> :)
<kdotsky> slightly intoxicated to, FWIW
<kdotsky> hehe
<kdotsky> farous: so i've seen that page, there's a few different entries for my device
<fritsch> kdotsky: last idea: compile ndiswrapper from source and try again
<farous> i had a broadcom so had too many entries for mine :)
<kdotsky> so if i try >= 11 it works?
<farous> the window drive never worked that came with my laptop
<kdotsky> hehe
<fritsch> kdotsky: mmmh, i read sth.
<farous> kdotsky: i guess i was lucky i got it after 11 haha
<fritsch> kdotsky: you said its a netgear card?
<kdotsky> sth?
<kdotsky> yes
<fritsch> kdotsky: with realtek chip
<fritsch> kdotsky: please try the original realtek driver
<fritsch> kdotsky: http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=19084
<fritsch> me goes -> university :-) cz
<fritsch> cu
<kdotsky> fritsch: leaving?
<fritsch> kdotsky: yes - please try the original Realtek driver mentioned above
<fritsch> kdotsky: this should work (this guy uses a very old suse from 2005)
<kdotsky> fritsch: thanks for the help, i'll give it a shot tomorrow
<fritsch> kdotsky: no problem @all (happy to help)
<link_36p> Stupid question, but is there a cammand to delete a directory and all its contents?
<stray77> rm - rf <directory>
<farous> link_36p: sure but why not use the gui konq
<stray77> rm -rf
<link_36p> farmous: I clocked "move to trash" and it replied to me "Could not rename file /home/patrick/bin/MPlayer-1.0pre8."
<chakie_work> is mplayer still at "pre 1.0"? it's been so for a few centuries now
<link_36p> 1.0pre8
<farous> link_36p: and you can not just empty the trash
<link_36p> ah
<farous> realplay annon it will release a free mplayer but who know when
<alpha232> Mornin... Anyone here notice that Kubuntu's kernel is somewhat different than the Stock Ubuntu, not that it matters too much but i'm running it under vmware and the tools don't like the kernel lol
<kdotsky> so there's no kubuntu channel just for my wireless usb stick
<alpha232> kdotsky: you're trying to network using a USB wifi? eww
<kdotsky> alpha232: worse than eww, it's a complete show stopper
<alpha232> why? and what kind of usb adaptor is it, and what have you tried?
<alpha232> wifi for me was a showstopper then i just spent $10 on ebay and got a sweet pcmcia card
<kdotsky> alpha232: i've tried it all
<kdotsky> alpha232: it's for a desktop
<kdotsky> alpha232: maybe i should buy a pci card
<alpha232> why not just wire it in
<alpha232> unless you're gonna be movin stuff around... its better to just hardwire it
<kdotsky> alpha232: i was told that' even harder
<kdotsky> alpha232: jk
<alpha232> well what kind of usb wifi thing is it
<alpha232> who makes it
<kdotsky> netgear wg111 v2
<alpha232> ok and what does it show up as when you do  lsusb?
<stray77> kdotsky, theres lots of support for netgear wireless usb
<kdotsky> my 4 roomates prolly won't appreciate a 50 foot ethernet cable going from upstairs to downstairs
<stray77> drill
<alpha232> why not get a wireless bridge?
<kdotsky> i've pretty much tried it all, google, ubuntu forums, etc
<alpha232> gives you an ethernet port
<kdotsky> interesting, i've never heard of that
<tk> kdotsky: so use a longer one... people should always appreciate more of something more ;)
<alpha232> did you read this one, bahh damnit i can't paste vmware tools isn't installed yet
<kdotsky> tk: how long is recommended
<stray77> kdotsky, is your wifi usb stick listed here? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#head-603c9481d6c6288b6b674cc50132d21f6d539c53
<kdotsky> prolly
<alpha232> kdotsky: have you read, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthreat.php?t=51993
<Mattchewie> Howdy folks!
<alpha232> er
<alpha232> kdotsky: have you read, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<tk> hehe, get you a nice 1000ft or so... gives you plenty of mobility and still provides network access ;)
<kdotsky> tk: i live the idea of being able to drive to the gas station with my desktop, where do i get one?
<stray77> wg111-v1 works, i dont see v2 tho
<tk> kdotsky: lol, where the hell you live that theres a gas station that close?
<alpha232> vmware is fun heh
<kdotsky> alpha232: that link takes me to forum home
<kdotsky> tk: i have no concept of 1000 ft
<fek_> moin
<tk> kdotsky: lil longer than a football field?
<alpha232> kdotsky: sorry i had to type it inlol, no cut/paste here...  search it for   ubuntu and your model number, it should find you a fix
<stray77> 3 football fields
<stray77> approx
<kdotsky> 3 football fields not that far for a gas station right?
<Mattchewie> Question: I have a Nvidia FX5200 in a crappy little Acer Aspire SA80 and I followed the binary instructions for installing nvidia-glx but when I restart x, I don't see a logo. Is there a way I can "verify" that everything is working other than if I see the logo or not?
<tk> stray77: woops yah, math aint my strong point after work :P
<kdotsky> alpha232: i've prolly searched it, found it, and tried it
<stray77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<stray77> try that page
* pansatoy is away: Away at the moment
<kdotsky> stray77: done it
<alpha232> kdotsky: well do it again, it does work
<alpha232> kdotsky: follow the directions, make sure you have the right drivers
<kdotsky> i dunno how many more times i can do it
<tk> anyone here using 64bit with the 32bit FF for flash?
<kdotsky> tk: use 256bit it works out of the box
<alpha232> After upgrading to Dapper Drake (6.06), I fould significant problems trying to get the WG111 working. Here are the instructions that I fould worked on a Compaq Deskpro EN desktop and IBM Netvista. This section describes a successful setup procedure for the Netgear WG111 (version 2) -- a USB-based wireless dongle -- in Ubuntu 6.06
<alpha232> kdotsky: maybe start reading there if you're running 606
<tk> kdotsky: when processors make it up to 256bit I might consider that :P
<roman> Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/fglrx folder
<roman> how do you do this
<roman> navigate to
<tk> roman: run konsole, then type cd /usr/share/fglrx
<roman> ok
* alpha232 cringes, omg the more the wdm looks like windows, the more people act like they use it *Cry*
<kdotsky> alpha232: don't take offense, but seriously, i've tried everything... i've gotten past those instructions and the problem is after that... i can't do an iwlist scan and i cant change my essid using iwconfig
<tk> alpha232: wdm?
<stray77> it doesnt look supported to me, only v1
<kdotsky> someone in #ubuntu that wrote a guide on ubuntuforums confirmed that everything should be working correctly
<kdotsky> (a guide on getting this particular dongle to work)
<alpha232> tk: windows manager, OW, KDE, et al
<deb> Is there a way to make the user-list background transparent in KDM ?
<kdotsky> it's basically goodbye to ubuntu for me
<alpha232> kdotsky: oh well... if you're not willing to work for it, may you live with gates happily
<tk> kdotsky: ahhh, I figured that, b ut I didnt think you would actually have meant windows desktop manager as that was all I could think of for the "D"
<tk> err
<tk> alpha rather
<tk> my by
<link_36p> Anyone know why this isnt working? http://pastebin.ca/135908
<tk> ugh, BAD
<kdotsky> alpha232: i've spent the past 2 days working on it
<alpha232> lol
<kdotsky> alpha232: and i've used linux the past 2 years so i'm not *completely* ignorant
<alpha232> kdotsky: never said you were ;)  rule 1 with ndiswrapper, make sure you have the right driver
<tk> kdotsky: if you arent against spending some money, you can go the wfi bridge route that was suggested earlier.... as iwas said, it takes a wifi signal and provides a remote hardwire link to the network.
<kdotsky> alpha232: i might try a few more drivers
<kdotsky> alpha232: though i dont see why the one that came with the cd shouldn't work (as it did for other ppl)
<alpha232> kdotsky: don't try a few more, try the right one, goto netgear and download it..
<alpha232> kdotsky: the cd may have multiple drivers on it, are you sure you grabbed the right one
<kdotsky> comon, i know the model number
<alpha232> kdotsky: manufacturers usually put all the drivers for a series of products on it... windows knows how to figure out which is which
<stray77> wg111v1 works with a tivo which is linux and comes with linux drivers on the cd from netgear, v2 doesnt work with tivo and doesnt come with drivers on cd.
<alpha232> kdotsky: downloaded drivers are usually more specific because they can be done one-off without the expense of a CD production run
<kdotsky> tk: i did not get your joke at all earlier, but i will definitely look into the bridge suggestion
<alpha232> kdotsky:  were you using the NDIS3, NDIS4 or NDIS5 drivers?
<kdotsky> alpha232: maybe we're getting somewhere, cuz your question is gibberish to me
<alpha232> then you didn't follow the guide listed here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<kdotsky> lol, trickery!
<stray77> he told me he did all that
<alpha232> make sure to move down to the portion titled, WG111 HowTo (Part 2: DAPPER DRAKE)
<kdotsky> ok hold on everyone
<kdotsky> i know what's going on now
<tk> kdotsky: s'ok was just the old "turn the radio down" so you turn it up idealogy :P
<stray77> This page describes the setup procedure for the Netgear WG111 (version 1)
<stray77> hes got version 2
<stray77> they aint the same at all
<kdotsky> yes i know
<kdotsky> one sec plz
<alpha232> Stray: read the fscking thing his section describes a successful setup procedure for the Netgear WG111 (version 2) -- a USB-based wireless dongle -- in Ubuntu 6.06.
<stray77> my bad
<kdotsky> okay for that particular guide, i have no idea where this ndis5 driver is located
<alpha232> or as we would say on /.  rtfoa|p
<alpha232> kdotsky: on the install cd with the drivers on it, the pretty round silver shiny thingy
<kdotsky> i threw that out immediately
<kdotsky> fine hold on
<noaXess> somebody uses the smartmontools?
<kdotsky> right so that's one place i looked for this ndis directory and couldn't find it, but i'll look again right now
<eeos> how do you recompile a packae on kubuntu?
<alpha232> kdotsky: put the cd in the drive, and mount it (if you don't have automounting on)
<alpha232> kdotsky: then change directory to /cdrom
<kdotsky> alpha i can do this stuff (thx)
<alpha232> kdotsky: and type in  "find . | grep -i ndis5"  and see what it says
<kdotsky> ah i see where we're going
<kdotsky> nothing
<stray77> http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WG111U.asp
<stray77> ndis5 is in both xp and 98 driver packs
<kdotsky> i got the drivers from the driver/WINXP dir
<alpha232> kdotsky: ok and what files are in there?
<kdotsky> inf cab and sys?
<eeos>  how do you compile a packages on kubuntu?
<eeos> using sources from kubuntu repository of course
<anssi_> java....why wont it work?
<anssi_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<kdotsky> net111v2.cat  net111v2.inf  TRANS.TBL  wg111v2.sys
<farous> eeos: apt-build package name
<alpha232> ok... so you need the .inf and the .sys
<kdotsky> right
<eeos> farous can you pass compilation options?
<farous> eeos: not sure look at the apt man give me a min will give you the link
<stray77> what about the ar5523.bin
<alpha232> kdotsky:  so use ndiswrapper to install the driver...
<alpha232> sudo ndiswrapper -i <blah>.inf
<kdotsky> done that
<alpha232> kdotsky: umm Did you do it just now, or are you saying you've done it in the past?
<kdotsky> in the past
<alpha232> i give up
<alpha232> go back to windows
<alpha232> feed yourself for a day
<kdotsky> because i'm being an ass?
<alpha232> and may you never need to learn how to fish
<alpha232> ass, no, not willing to help yourself, yes
<stray77> give a man a fish, he eats for the night, teach a man to fish and he eats every night.
<farous> eeos: can not find it now you can google apt-build or try the man pages
<eeos> farous thanks
<alpha232> one thing about ubuntu... it is 99.993% reproduceable...
<farous> eeos: sorry am working on something now :)
<eeos> farous thanks in any case, you gave me the right hint can use the man pages now
<alpha232> if someone does it, then replicates it and documents it... it will work for everyone in the same boat... almost all the time.
<farous> :)
<alpha232> you're just not willing to duplicate somthing you think you already did
<kdotsky> alpha232: i agree
<kdotsky> i'm just frustrated right now, i could come in here every day and have someone google the answer for me and have me go through it from the beginning
<alpha232> kdotsky: well i can't help you any more than you're willing to help yourself, however look at the source for the information...help.ubuntu.com
<alpha232> kdotsky: oh and it was stray77 who suggested that webpage and you even made him second guess himself...
<kdotsky> alpha232: everything appears as if it should work, the diagnostic commands as well as iwconfig and ifconfig, if it were a driver prob we'd probably get to the same end
<stray77> ;)
<fritsch> kdotsky: wireless working?
<alpha232> kdotsky: when it clearly covers your situation... i'm lible to a linus stance now... its yours, run with it until you fall flat on your face and break it.
<kdotsky> alpha232: about the guide?  yes i went through it and never foudn the NDIS5 directory they were talking about
<stray77> then you couldnt go through it
<stray77> (now that i read the whole page)
<kdotsky> stray77: it would be impossible if my CD doesn't say what they said it has
<stray77> website of manufacturer
<stray77> drivers
<stray77> download
<alpha232> if i find it there before you, you aughta be shot
<fritsch> kdotsky: you downloaded the realtek drivers, i was pointing you one hour ago?
<kdotsky> lol
<stray77> i already did
<alpha232> cause that is the first place you shoulda looked
<stray77> ndis5 is in both driver packages at
<stray77> http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WG111U.asp
<alpha232> stray77: ooh you're fast
<bashee> i have a problem which occurs about once a day suddenly (cannot reproduce): the mouse pointer gets _very_ jerky and then stays that way. even restarting x/kdm does not help. only rebooting helps. does someone now what for a service it is i have to restart or knows another help?
<stray77> batteries in mouse?
<bashee> no. cable mouse. logitech.
<bashee> also occurs with gnome.
<alpha232> got it!
<alpha232> bashee: is this a fresh install?
<bashee> its an ubuntu with installed kde and kubuntu packages :). its about two weeks old
<kdotsky> stray77: is that same version? i'm wg111 and it's wg111u
<alpha232> stray77: hmm looks like the XP driver is a ndis3 driver
<bashee> in fact i changed to kde because of that. but after one week it now also happens in kde ;(
<alpha232> stray77: nevermind, i found it ;)
<link_36p> Anyone here got experience with mencoder?
<alpha232> rtl8187 whoot
<stray77> u=usb in this case
<kdotsky> oh
<kdotsky> stray77: i see win98/me and "initial driver"
* alpha232 crys over his lack of tarpit
<stray77> both have a ndis5 folder containing the files you need
<kdotsky> k
<stray77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i20857
<TheHighChild> any wireless users out there?
* alpha232 likes his firewall setup... the firewall is called brick, and the proxy is called morter hehe
<alpha232> TheHighChild: ummmm yeah
<TheHighChild> I know my wireless works, just not sure what the best method to connect is, I can't seem to at the moment
<roman> yeah am ati vga card is working fine with the new ati driver
<alpha232> TheHighChild: how do you mean, best method?
<roman> but openGL is not working
<TheHighChild> well, I would like to use the command line
<TheHighChild> just not sure how to connect to my wireless
<roman> and USBcardreader is also not working
<stray77> thehighchild, heres an example using WEP
<stray77> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ACCESS_POINT_NAME mode managed key TEXT_WEP_KEY restricted
<alpha232> stray77: speed daemon
<stray77> c/p from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<stray77> hehehe
<roman> is the no driver for my cardreader
<roman> it's based on a realtek chipset
<alpha232> stray77: ahh i moved off of that and on to my own problem, getting iptables -j TARPIT to work
<alpha232> can't seem to find a single useful how-to
<stray77> roman, what product is it?
<roman> cardreader
<roman> usb
<roman> when i connect it nothing happens
<stray77> brand name model no.?
<stray77> or specific realtek chipset
<roman> chipset = realtek RTS5101-01E
<neoncode> How do I connect to an NFS share?
<alpha232> buggerall
<GameX> how do i can see connected usb hardware
<aliasfred> GameX: lsusb ?
<GameX> ok
<GameX> my cardreader is not regonized
<GameX> my logitech mouse is regonized
<GameX> us 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<GameX> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc.
<GameX> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<GameX> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<GameX> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<GameX> i found the problem
<GameX> linux only regonized my 4 usb ports and not the 2 other usb ports
<GameX> i connect my usb cardreader to an another usb port and its working
<stray77> yay
<stray77> i couldnt find anythin on installing one
<GameX> but the 2 other usb ports are working in winXP fine
<michael__> anyone here have any luck burning mp3 to audio w/o converting separately first?
<GameX> wy not in linux
<fritsch> GameX: interrupt problem perhaps
<fritsch> GameX: try booting with routeirq=pci
<GameX> i have got 6 usb ports
<GameX> but the 4 on the back of my computer are only working
<tucoz> Hi, I am having problems with adept and synaptic. Adept stopped responding a few days ago, so I killed all the adept processes to update with apt-get. However, both synaptic and adept refuses to start now.
<alpha232> kdotsky has been idle for 21 minutes and 19 seconds... hmm i wonder
<alpha232> damn 5:37am and i still don't have tarpit bugger... time to look into rebuilding a kernel or two
<kdotsky> what might he be up to
<GameX> has anyone dslinux on hid nintendo ds
<GameX> has someone an nintendo ds
<GameX> with linux
<alpha_> k time to destroy my kubuntu install
<sdf> stray77: when installing the driver, ndiswrapper -l says driver present
<kdotsky`> but no mention of hardware
<kdotsky`> i installed wg111u.inf from the ndis5 dir
<Kaleo> Riddell: bug 55973 would love some attention :)
<Riddell> Kaleo: added to my TODO
<Kaleo> thanks :)
<kdotsky`> stray77: and that page u linked has no mention of it being v2?  this page seems more relavant: http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/D102843.asp but it does not have ndis5 directory, it is similar to the directories on the cd the came with it
<Knightlust> question: how do you start the network connection in konsole? what command do i need to type in/
<Knightlust> thanks in advance
<fritsch> Knightlust: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fritsch> Knightlust: but should already be done when your computer is starting up
<Knightlust> i accidentally unplugged my router. i had to reboot to restart my connection
<Knightlust> fritsch, thank you for your reply
<Knightlust> will try it out
<kdotsky`> fritsch: i tried that realtek driver, it seemed to install ok but i'm ending up where i was before
<jujimufu> when I do "apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev" I get this error : http://pastebin.ca/135981
<hunt0r> hello, I have a Problem with konsole and transparency. It works when I have only one tab open but if I have more tabs open all other tabs are not transparent anymore except the first one
<Igorots> fritsch: thank you, it worked
<insanekane> hunt0r: thats how it works
<hunt0r> insanekane: hmm? Only the first tab should be transparent?
<insanekane> hunt0r: if you want all your new tabs to follow the first style, then you have to "set to default"
<Phirax> hi, i'm attemping to install kubuntu 6.06 desktop AMD64, and after the splash screen is done loading daemons, kubuntu continues to load but i have no display, my display actually turns off (aka my monitor goes to sleep), i have tried safemode, and tried hitting ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-f1 -> f7 and can't bring up even the console, this is my first time trying kubuntu, i've always used redhat/fedora until i decided to have a go a
<Phirax> ideas?
<tucoz> Phirax, maybe you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Phirax> well i can't cos i can't even get there
<hunt0r> insanekane: well that does not work for me
<insanekane> hunt0r: thats why i said "new tabs"
<insanekane> hunt0r: select a tab, change the schema, set to default, *open a new tab* ... you will see the *new tab* will have the default schema which you have selected
<Phirax> i heard that its a bug with my ati driver and changing to vesa may work, but no idea how to do that without any display at all
<insanekane> hunt0r: from then on, all the new tabs will have the default schema
<tucoz> Phirax, hmm, right. sorry. didn't see the ctrl-alt-backspace ,,,part of your message
<tucoz> Phirax, safe mode doesn't work?
<hunt0r> insanekane: well that does not work... Could that be a BUG?
<Phirax> tucoz: nah yeah safemode does the same
<insanekane> Phirax: well, you will have to change your default runlevel in the GRUB screen, and when you login, reconfigure the xserver
<insanekane> hunt0r: it possibly isn't, because it works for me
<insanekane> hunt0r: close all your tabs (except the very first one) ... change your schema, then, Save as Default. Next, open a new tab
<Phirax> tucoz: is there a way to install using text only? maybe then i can disable xorg from loading and messing up the whole system
<Phirax> insanekane: to init level 3?
<hunt0r> insanekane: hmm... If I go back to the settings where I can modify the schemes I check the chackbox by transperency correct? but If I go back to this setting tab after I click apply and closed the setings dialof Transperancy is not chacked anymore
<insanekane> Phirax: did you try changing the runlevels ?
<insanekane> Phirax: umm, let me check
<tucoz> Phirax, listen to insanekane. That is, press e or whatever in the grub screen to change runlevel.
<Phirax> insanekane: well i don't have grub since i can't even install
<insanekane> Phirax: use 1 (single user) just to be sure
<insanekane> Phirax: uh ... what do you mean ? kubuntu install CD doesnt load up X as far as I know
<Phirax> insanekane: apparently it does for me
<insanekane> Phirax: you might be talking about the live CD
<insanekane> Phirax: if you are, then there should be a cheat code to load up vesa
<Phirax> insanekane: oh i see, hmm, well the iso i have is "kubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso"
<angel> Hi u
<insanekane> Phirax: ok, thats the live CD ... alternate is the install CD
<Phirax> insanekane: ahh oh ok
<angel> i juste say I try kunbutu   and i think is good
<Phirax> insanekane: getting a tad confused, not used to how ubuntu does things
<insanekane> angel: cool :)
<Phirax> insanekane: bit too used to redhat i expect
<insanekane> Phirax: hehe, me too :) i rather liked it when it was "live CD"/"install CD" ..
<insanekane> hunt0r: did you "Save as Default" ?
<Phirax> insanekane: i think the server i got it off tricked me, i'm pretty sure it said it was a live/install iso, then again my isp is known for making stupid mistakes
<hunt0r> insanekane: yes :(
<insanekane> Phirax: well, the thing is, the "live CD" *is* the install CD now ...
<insanekane> Phirax: they have an "alternate install" CD which does only installation (no live)
<insanekane> hunt0r: well, are you using Konsole ?
<Phirax> insanekane: ahh ok, so what is, kubuntu-6.06-dvd-amd64.iso ?
<Phirax> insanekane: would that be an install one?
<jujimufu> when I do "apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev" I get this error : http://pastebin.ca/135981
<hunt0r> insanekane: and If I choose this color scheme again then it is not transparent anymore it seems like konsole is not saving the scheme correctly
<hunt0r> insanekane: but I don't know why the first tab is then transparent
<insanekane> Phirax: uh ... where are you downloading this ?
<insanekane> hunt0r: the schema is set for each tab seperately
<Phirax> insanekane: files.bigpond.com
<Phirax> insanekane: its my isp's files area, so it doesn't count to me internet cap
<insanekane> Phirax: is there some reason why you arent using the Kubuntu download location ?
<insanekane> Phirax: ah ok :)
<Phirax> insanekane: i only get 10gbs so that can go really quick
<insanekane> Phirax: yes i understand
<insanekane> Phirax: that site loads real slow for me
<insanekane> hunt0r: follow me ... you are using Konsole correct ?
<hunt0r> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> hunt0r: ok, close all the tabs
<insanekane> hunt0r: (only one will remain)
<hunt0r> insanekane: it is that bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/52999
<insanekane> hunt0r: let me check
<Phirax> insanekane: yeah well its local for me so i get 1000+kbps
<insanekane> Phirax: oho ok
<hunt0r> insanekane: sry I can not explain that well in english ;)
<insanekane> hunt0r: its ok :)
<insanekane> hunt0r: where are you from ?
<hunt0r> germany
<insanekane> ah ok
<insanekane> Phirax: that site doest load up for me ...
<insanekane> Phirax: see, even if you have a live CD, you can use it for installation
<hunt0r> insanekane: and this works for you wich version of konsole have you?
<insanekane> Phirax: there is a GUI for installing it on the live CD
<insanekane> hunt0r: 1.6.2
<hunt0r> I have 1.6.4
<Phirax> insanekane: i think they block those who aren't with the isp, yeah that i figured but since the display goes can't do anything
<insanekane> Phirax: what i suggest is that you look up the cheat codes and use vesa as you had read elsewhere
<Phirax> insanekane: cheat codes?
<hunt0r> insanekane: I have the 3.5.4 packages installed but I had this bug also before the upgrade to the new kde
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> Phirax: yes, cheat codes ...
<insanekane> Phirax: when you put the live CD in ... you can use the "help" option to see the cheat codes
<Phirax> insanekane: ah ok cheers i'll have a go thanx
<insanekane> Phirax: you may want to read up before you do that :)
<insanekane> Phirax: the cheat codes docs are probably quite sparse
<Phirax> insanekane: well i've just plug'd my laptop in so i can browse the web at the same time as fiddling with the install
<insanekane> Phirax: ah cool :)
<insanekane> hunt0r: wierd, it works for me here
<hunt0r> insanekane: I remeber that I installed the "old" kubuntu and the umgraded to the 6.06 on my laptop and there it worked
<west-en> i've got midi problems, someone that can help me?
<west-en> i have tried many programs, but it doesen't work in any of them
<west-en> when i for example try in kmid, i egt this error:
<west-en> "/dev/sequencer"
<Phirax_On_Laptop> insanekane: hi it me again, just wondering if you know how to force 'vesa' for my display adapter?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> insanekane: i had a google but couldn't find anything
<insanekane> Phirax_On_Laptop: :) thats what I was searching for a few minutes
<insanekane> Phirax_On_Laptop: didnt you see a help option in the grub screen/bootup screen ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> insanekane: yeah but has no info about it, atleast that i can find
<insanekane> Phirax_On_Laptop: i'm looking
<west-en> whats your problem Phirax_On_Laptop?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> insanekane: ok thanx, my laptop is a tad old takes 6months to open a webpage,
<insanekane> west-en: he needs a boot option to change his display adapter to vesa
<west-en> hmm, you can do that in kkontrol
<west-en> kcontrol
<west-en> i did that, but my boot option avs vesa and i changed it to ati
<Phirax_On_Laptop> west-en: well i got an ati radeon x850xt, and apparently there is a bug in the ait drivers, i can't do anything cos the screen just switches off when xorg tries to load
<west-en> ok!
<Phirax_On_Laptop> west-en: and i can't get into the console either
<west-en> aha!
<west-en> hmm you apparently need to boot another system
<west-en> and change xorg.conf in that system
<Phirax_On_Laptop> west-en: well thats the thing i can't even get to the install process
<Phirax_On_Laptop> west-en: so essentially i have no xorg file
<west-en> what?? you should be able to boot from the cd!
<aliasfred> Phirax_On_Laptop: there is a boot option about 'fb' as in framebuffer. look in this direction
<aliasfred> if you have trouble launching X, boot in 'safe mode' and modify the xorg conf with nano
<TheFuzzball> hello, who can tell me how to install grub with /sbin/grub-install when I have 2 partitions?
<insanekane> aliasfred: could it be, fb=vesa ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> aliasfred: thats the problem i can't launch anything no x no console
<insanekane> Phirax_On_Laptop: try fb=vesa
<aliasfred> insanekane: yep seems good :)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ok will try
<TheFuzzball> hello?
<west-en> midi, anyone?
<frost_> im having trouble with my Conceptronic C54RC wlan pcmcia card
<frost_> it hangs up my system at boot
<west-en> aha
<west-en> run nopcmcia as a boot option
<west-en> "nopcmcia"
<frost_> but it used to work util yesterday
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ok i just added 'fb=vesa' will that be right?
<frost_> when i unplug the card evrything is fine
<west-en> yes vut frost, I haved the sam problem a time ago, and i solved it with the boot option "nopcmcia"
<west-en> ok
<grothesk_> How do I do a network restart when recovering from hibernate?
<west-en> ha
<west-en> startx kcontrol
<west-en> in the consol
<west-en> and go to network settings and inactivate your card
<west-en> and activate it again
<pier> ciao
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hmm didn't work (fb=vesa) i prolly put it in the wrong place
<grothesk_> west-en: Do you talk to me?
<west-en> yes
<waspius> hello...anyone know how i can make my trash icon change when it is full?
<grothesk_> I want it to get up on it's own.
<west-en> i try to help others, but i need help myself with midi
<west-en> waspius: change icon set in kcontrol
<waspius> west-en: i have many times but no difference
<west-en> downlaod more sets?
<grothesk_> Network ist up when hibernating, but connection is lost when waking up again. Now I want a '/etc/init.de/networking restart' to be executed.
<tari_> does any one here know how to get amorok to play mp3's and mp4's
<TheFuzzball> hello, who can tell me how to install grub with /sbin/grub-install when I have 2 partitions?
<grothesk_> tari_: Install xine and use amarok-xine
<west-en> tari: dont use amarok
<insanekane> !tell tari_ about RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<west-en> it isn't a good player
<insanekane> !tell tari_ about mp3
<tari_> sets
<tari_> where do I download sets
<west-en> try vlc, or mplayer instead
<waspius> anyone?
<west-en> hmm what do you mean by "full"?
<insanekane> west-en: hehe :)
<grothesk_> vlc or mplayer are good video players but no audioplayer...
<west-en> yes
<insanekane> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waspius> west-en: when it is empty it shows empty..when it is full it still shows empty
<west-en> you can play music excellent in both mplayer and vlc
<insanekane> !tell tari_ about codecs
<west-en> I use them to mp3:s
<hunt0r> west-en: you are joking or?
<west-en> What? no?
<west-en> why should i joke?
<insanekane> tari_: what you need to do is get the right codecs
<Dimon08> !
<Dimon08> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<tari_> yeah ok cool I understand but from where I have a ipod all my songs played in itunes now I need to use amork and I can;t why not
<west-en> okok but please can someone help me with midi?
<insanekane> tari_: its because you dont have the right codecs
<insanekane> tari_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<insanekane> tari_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<insanekane> Phirax_On_Laptop: try video=vesa
<waspius> anyone know how i can make all my keyboard keys to work??
<west-en> change keyboard layout?
<west-en> which contry?
<waspius> west-en: i am using a laptop and i have extra keys
<west-en> aha you mean like that!
<insanekane> maybe lineak
<west-en> i am using a laptop to, but i never use the special keys
<waspius> west-en: mmm is there though no way to fix it?
<west-en> i don't know
<jott> waspius: easy way: check if you find a compatible keyboard layout
<jott> waspius: hard way: use xev and find out your keys and make your own
<waspius> west-en: do u know how i can make shortcuts to programs then..ie make f1 open xmms?
<waspius> jott: if i search for a compatible keyboard layout where will i look for it?and i i choose the hard way can i find some guidance somewhere?
<jott> waspius: well how many special keys you have got?
<tari_> why can I play mp3's in xmms but not in amarok  then
<Phirax_On_Laptop> yeah still no go
<jott> tari_: install libxine-extracodecs from multiverse...
<waspius> jott: 8
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i guess there is no way around it
<jott> waspius: check system settings -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard layout
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hehe it so typical i have the one ati card type that has problems in linux
<jott> waspius: you may want to try out a keybord model like "internet keyboard" or logitech..... if you can't find your own..
<waspius> jott: ok i will check thanx
<Emess> goddamn mofo wine :(
<Emess> gives LOTS fo errors when running photoshop 7 :(
<tari_> thx jott
<RawSewage> Did the fonts change?
<RawSewage> My fonts changed
<kbrooks> Hi all.
<RawSewage> Did anyone's fonts change?
<Emess> what fonts?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ??
<Phirax_On_Laptop> not sure you can change our fonts
<Phirax_On_Laptop> it would be silly
<RawSewage> my system fonts
<RawSewage> they got sort of fuzzy
<kbrooks> Phirax_On_Laptop: you can.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> change the fonts on mine? how so?
<kbrooks> Phirax_On_Laptop: its all customixable
<kbrooks> not locked in
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i'm confussed :O
<kbrooks> Phirax_On_Laptop:  don't know how, but i can guess a use: "i cant see the fonts"
<XVampireX> HEY
<XVampireX> Speaking of fonts
<XVampireX> Someone tell me a good SMOOTH font to use?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> MS Sans if :P
<kbrooks> Phirax_On_Laptop: I repeat: it is very logical to change fonts.
<jujimufu> what is the package for the linux kernel sources?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> kbrooks: i got the idea he/she was trying to change the font in irc
<Phirax_On_Laptop> kbrooks: i was tripping out thats all
<Phirax_On_Laptop> to many drinks i guess
<Phirax_On_Laptop> :P
<Kiongku> jujimufu: what u mean.. the one coming with kubuntu?
<jujimufu> Kiongku: I want to build a new kernel. What packages do I need to download?
<Kiongku> jujimufu: go search on the forums.. u'll find everything u need to know
<anssi_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Dimon08> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dimon08> !unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> Dimon08: Dont abuse Ubotu
<Dimon08> :)
<anssi_> i did install kubuntu again cause i wont get it working no matter what i do
<Phirax_On_Laptop> anssi_: atleast you can get it to install, i'm failing that part :P
<kbrooks> anssi_: maybe i can boot back into it :p
<anssi_> i tried 2 times now first time internet did not work
<anssi_> then it worked on the second time
<anssi_> !kubuntu guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> anssi_: there's none.
<anssi_> i think im going to go mad with this ...i never will get java or flash working...tried many different sources lists ...and syill no!
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me?
<anssi_> hello kbrooks
<XVampireX> Not really a problem, but rather for the sake of customization
<tsdgeos> XVampireX: first you'll have to ask the question
<GameX> do you want to have java?
<XVampireX> I need some smooth fonts to use
<XVampireX> And I'd like to know if there's a good editor in KDE/kubuntu that has tabbed view
<XVampireX> Similar to how gedit handles tabs
<anssi_> i want java and flash and a working sources list..cause i have a clean installation now
<RawSewage> why did my fonts get like this all of a sudden?
<GameX> ok
<GameX> listen
<XVampireX> So anyone knows?
<waspius> this http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/funkey/ is a page i found that tells you how to configure the rest of your keys on your keyboard..i hope it helps
<tsdgeos> XVampireX: kate has a nice multidocument view that i like
<GameX> go to k menu->ad/remove programs
<tsdgeos> but don't know if it is similar to gedit as never used it
<Emess> anyoen know what fiel extension wine themes need?
<XVampireX> I don't like kate multidocument, it's good for MANY files, but not for what I need
<anssi_> im there
<GameX> ok
<RawSewage> try KWrite
<Emess> pico
<GameX> then type in search:java
<anssi_> no result
<GameX> wait
<Emess> XVampireX: open up a terminal, naviagte to teh fiel you want, type pico filename.extension
<XVampireX> pico
<anssi_> i think i need to enable repositories first
<Emess> then down teh bottom it tells you the commands
<XVampireX> hmm
<kbrooks> Emess: no pico
<Emess> no pico? what os?
<Emess> everything but slackware and bsd has pico
<kbrooks> XVampireX: pico was removed from debian, nonfree
<XVampireX> I don't want pico
<Emess> heh, use vi then
<Emess> or nano
<GameX> make sure unsupported and proprietary software is selected
<XVampireX> I want tabbed like gedit
<XVampireX> And graphical
<kbrooks> Emess: the actual pico
<anssi_> a working sources list would be nice...one that would let me install java and flashplugin
<RawSewage> try KWrite
<kbrooks> Emess: pico is linked to nano here
<GameX> and KDE must be any suite
<XVampireX> I tried kwrite, looks like it opens up new documents in new windows
<anssi_> no result
<GameX> then search for java
<nagyv> How could I find out wheather I use arts or alsa? I would like to set up Skype the best possible way. I have already read about dsp_hijacker, but now found a forum (http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=48195) and also a possible kopete integration with a different tip (http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kopete%20skype/)
<RawSewage> XVampireX, it's all configurable
<GameX> if no result you must start adept
<GameX> k menu ->system->adept
<XVampireX> I'm gonna try KWrite configuration
<anssi_> it shows java web start but wont let me install
<GameX> ?
<GameX> maybe you must enable the univerese multiverse repositories
<anssi_> yeah i do
<anssi_> a working sources list would be nice
<nagyv> anssi_: did you slept last night? When I left 6 hours ago, you were here for at least 3-4 hours. (surprised) I hope everything will be fine soon! :)
<NDPTAL85> 22,000 Indiana Students using Linux laptops: http://www.crn.com/sections/breakingnews/breakingnews.jhtml?articleId=192201386
<Emess> anssi_: whats the problem?
<anssi_> just a moment....
<kbrooks> XVampireX: PM me please
<kbrooks> XVampireX: or try to
<XVampireX> I am
<anssi_> im just a linux noob who cant do anything right...but soon i will have multiverse repos enabled
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Tm_T> anssi_: see those
<Tm_T> err, look (and you will see) =)
<Tm_T> anssi_: btw
<Tm_T> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Emess> brb
<anssi_> now i can install jaca on add remove programs
<anssi_> ubotu speaks finnish???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speaks finnish??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anssi_> sorry ubotu
<waspius> once you add new fonts how do u save them?
<anssi_> kubunti.fi is quiet you can hear only your own "voice"
<anssi_> but now i got adept loading java : )
<Tm_T> good
<guille> hi?
<cosma> hello all, problem: I have a partition automounted with fstab, but cannot set its access rights in order to have my normal usuale write on it (always need to "kdesu konqueror").. how can I set it right? tnx
<Dimon08> cosma, u use kubuntu?
<anssi_> only 2 things to do after that...install flash and codecs..dont need anything else
<cosma> yes Dimon08
<Dimon08> u should edit ya partiotion owner uid and guid; u may manually edit fstab or
<anssi_> tim_t u are finn i see
<Dimon08> if u re under kubuntu
<Dimon08> go to the System Settings
<Dimon08> there is an option for partitions
<cosma> Ok, found
<Dimon08> then click on Administrator mode
<Dimon08> enter password
<cosma> done
<guille> i'm having a problem installing vmplayer with the adept manager , when I get to accept de EULA license I cannot click on "ok". Does anyone knows how to solve this?
<larson9999> cosma: anyone stay in #mandriva?
<Dimon08> and now u may edit partitions click on Edit
<Dimon08> button
<Dimon08> and change owner there
<Dimon08> to your user
<anssi_> hello larson9999
<Dimon08> then disable and enable partition again
<larson9999> anssi_: you're still her?  logged in using your windows box?
<larson9999> :)
<Dimon08> that's it
<anssi_> no kubuntu
<larson9999> anssi_: sweet
<cosma> the only settings I see that seems related is the "mount permission", are you talking about that?
<anssi_> i still have windows
<Dimon08> cosma I think yes, I'm under windows at the moment
<anssi_> and wont get rid of it untill i find out more about kubuntu
<cosma> I changed it from "one user at a time can enabled/disable" to "any user may enable/disable"
<larson9999> anssi_: how are things going?
<anssi_> just got java installing from adept
<Dimon08> well there should be other settings
<anssi_> had to install kubuntu again
<larson9999> cosma: click advanced
<larson9999> anssi_: how many times now?
<anssi_> but now i made a bacup of my new system with keep
<anssi_> i think 4 -5 in last 24 hours
<larson9999> anssi_: never heard of keep.  but then i back things up with gparted
<larson9999> anssi_: that's good practice but i'm guessing most of your problems really wouldn't require i reinstall
<anssi_> so you dont use kubuntu
<cosma> crashed Konversation :)
<cosma> ok, I found the advanced button
<larson9999> anssi_: who doesn't use kubuntu?
<anssi_> but im a "noob" in linux
<anssi_> you larson
<larson9999> anssi_: i do use kubuntu for about a month or so now.
<anssi_> if you have never heard of keep
<anssi_> theres a keep program in the menu and it says backup system
<cosma> Allow the SUID and SGID attributes have to be enabled?
<larson9999> anssi_: well there are lots of things i never heard of.  and since i have a backup solution i may have seen it but not paid attention
<Dimon08> cosma no u don't need them
<larson9999> anssi_: yep.  there it is
<cosma> ok
<Dimon08> cosma, just change user from root to yours
<cosma> I don't see any "user" field...
<anssi_> now it has downloaded java but wont start to install it
<anssi_> preparing..for a minut or so now
<larson9999> anssi_: want my advice?  you don't have to take it but since you seem determined to get into linux i think it would help you.
<anssi_> tell me
<Dimon08> cosma, sorry I don't have kubuntu here:) try asking someone else:)
<cosma> thank you anyway Dimom :)
<anssi_> adept stopped working suddenly or it halted
<larson9999> anssi_: read 2 tutorials at least through beginning chapters.  1. on the *nix command line.  2.  on the destktop or window manager you decided to use most.
<anssi_> okay
<Dimon08> cosma np:)
<anssi_> what the... why dont it install now
<Dimon08> anssi_, btw what hardware do u have?  why so many problems?:)
<larson9999> cosma: there is no use in that dialogu.  there is a place for options though.  aren't you an old nick i've seen in chat rooms for a while now?
<anssi_> i hawe athlon 64 300+ and asus A8N-E motherboard
<anssi_> and i have 64 bit kubuntu
<jott> anssi_: adept is broken when userinteraction takes place.. see known problems...
<Dimon08> anssi_, and it won't get installed:)?
<jott> anssi_: either try to click on details and confirm (will probably not work)
<jott> anssi_: or use command line..
<anssi_> so what do i do now it has stopped
<jott> anssi_: or try to install "libqt-perl" then do "dpkg-reconfigure debconf" and choose kde..
<anssi_> i had to accept the licence...stupid me!!!
<Tm_T> :p
<cosma> larson9999, I've been in chat rooms, maybe in the #gentoo ones before I switched to kubuntu :)
<anssi_> okay now it started to install java wuhuu!!!
<larson9999> cosma: i think i'm thinking of another nick maybe cosmi or cosmo
<cosma> larson9999, i tried to remove the "defaults" option (that include nousers) and explicitly add users and rw options, but no luck..
<cosma> larson9999: probably :)
<larson9999> anssi_: oh 64 bit.  that could have it's own issues.  i haven't ventured there yet
<larson9999> anssi_: but i hear tell there are somethings for which a 64 bit version doesn't exist.  and it happens that flash and media codecs are on the list.  aren't those things you were having problems with?  now i dont' run 64 bit so i'm speaking a bit out of turn.
<anssi_> i thoght that the 64 bit system would suit my harware
<anssi_> yeah
<larson9999> cosma: so when it mounts, you don't have read/write access?
<larson9999> cosma: what kind of media?
<cosma> larson9999: not with my normal user, its a normal hard disk partition
<larson9999> anssi_: it would suite your hardware but from what i've heard, it's probably not ready for the newbie.
<cosma> larson9999: I'm trying to also check access rights in the mount point folder
<anssi_> okay maybe i should switch to ubuntu 32 bit cause i have that too
<larson9999> cosma: that's was i was going to recommend, umount the drive, and change permissions on the mount folder
<larson9999> anyone here using 64 bit want to chime in on whether it's 'newbie ready'?
<Shan_> what does it mean when a clamscan of my windows partition gices me a Broken PE Header" error/
<Shan_> ?
<Shan_> what does it mean when a clamscan of my windows partition gices me a "Broken PE Header" error?
<Shan_> anyone?
<cosma> larson9999: ok, now it works :) thank you very much... I had already tried that, but always when the fs was mounted
<larson9999> cosma: yeah, you have to umount it first.  since we're here NEVER fsck a mounted drive.
<cosma> larson9999: ok, thanks for the tip
<Shan_> :/
<[GuS] > Hello!!!
<[GuS] > i have a question...
<[GuS] > I have here Kubuntu dapper 64... and for some reason or some upgrade/update... the fonts of some apps (like adept, add/remove programs, firestarter and so on) has no antialiasing
<[GuS] > and this, does not happen in the 32 bits edition
<waspius> anyone know to to setup dcgui?
<[GuS] > never mind... i've fixed...
<larson9999> how can you tell if your fonts  are anti aliased?
<nick_> do sombody know a good ( ?popup free?) free php webhosting?
<kbrooks> how isnt 64bit ready for a newbie on Ubuntu
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: You're here earlier than normal.  You must off of work or something
<Tm_T> nah, he's one of those workhourcheaters
<Tm_T> "I have to do one taks in home" and he goes to closest bar to get some beer
<Tm_T> err, task even
<abattoir> haha, LOL
<Tm_T> I know that type ;)
<abattoir> Hawkwind: just woke up ;) ... and i have no fixed times till college begins
<abattoir> Tm_T: i think i know why :P
* Tm_T hides
<abattoir> Tm_T: your boss has come home to check up on you? :P
<Tm_T> abattoir: I don't have a job (I wonder why)
<Tm_T> hi Hobbsee :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: you're too cool for one :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hello :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: must be :p
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T, abattoir
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning(my time in the world) so good evening to you
<Hobbsee> hi Hawkwind
<Hobbsee> :)
<dooglus> I can "sudo" and "gksu", but "kdesu" always tells me I typed the wrong password.  What's wrong?
<abattoir> dooglus: any other error message?
<ibert> hi! does anyone know a tool, to create ASCII-Escaped Unicode text-files like it is possible with ultraedit on Windows?
<dooglus> abattoir: no
<abattoir> dooglus: and what application are you trying to launch?(adept?)
<dooglus> abattoir: slight correction:  I can use sudo and gksudo, but gksu and kdesu both fail with "incorrect password... try again"
<dooglus> abattoir: xclock
<nagyv> I would like to install the skype addon for kopete. On its site it is written to install it under the addons directory, but I don't know where it is. Any ideas to find it?
<intelikey> xdm question, xdm wont allow user to login who has no password.   where/how can this be changed ?
<intelikey> nagyv cli    find / -type d -name '*addon*'
<abattoir> dooglus: have you tried some other application(s)? do you get the same error?
<abattoir> nagyv: also, i think you'd need to downgrade your dbus version, for it to work properly
<dooglus> abattoir: yes.  it also says "Sorry" and "sn_launcher_context_initiate called twice for the same SnLaunchContext" in the terminal
<nagyv> abattoir: hmm, this sounds badly :(
<dooglus> gksu and gksudo are the same program.  I don't understand why one works and the other doesn't
<Jucato> gksu and gksudo are actually not the same, iirc
<dooglus> /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<dooglus> it's a symlink
<intelikey> like bash & sh
<intelikey> sh is a symlink but they are not the same.
<dooglus> /bin/sh -> dash
<dooglus> sh is a symlink to dash, not bash
<h3sp4wn> Only in edgy
<intelikey> only if you choose that
<dooglus> how do sh and bash differ?
<intelikey> but the point is the name of the file called affects the behaviour of the file
<intelikey> dooglus type sh and see
<Jucato>  @_@
<dooglus> intelikey: only if the program was designed that way - and if so, it should be documented
<Jucato> sorry, didn't mean to raise a different issue...
<reagleBRKLN> ug, just updated and my fonts look like crud now
<h3sp4wn> You can still use bashism's when bash is launched as /bin/sh
<Jucato> reagleBRKLN: try setting up the fonts again in System Settings
<intelikey> for bash/sh it is.   i haven't checked gksu    but you want a better example  look at halt reboot  in /sbin
<Jucato> http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/1/gksu.html - gksu is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn heh actually you are using sh'ism in bash  :)
<Jucato> I guess you could check the man pages for gksu. I can't coz I don't have it installed
<reagleBRKLN> Jucato: what do you mean, setting up again?
<dooglus> the "bash" man page says "If bash is invoked with the name sh, it ..." - ie. it documents the difference.  I don't see this in the gksu man page
<reagleBRKLN> the fonts still look cruddy in the choose selector
<Jucato> reagleBRKLN: err.. sorry. I meant, try unchecking, then checking again the anti-aliasing option in System Settings > Appearance > Fonts
<Jucato> so I installed gksu just to check... @_@
<Jucato> the man page says: gksu is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.
<dooglus> ok - so if I set a root password, gksu works.
<dooglus> when I click on the 'update notified' in the notification area, it seems to be using gksu
<dooglus> Jucato: my man page for gksu doesn't say that at all
<Chuck> Ive got a problem: Openoffice shows everything in greek font, and if its opened kopete shows the baloon tip even in the same layout, does anybody knows?
<Jucato> dooglus: really? that's strange...
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm... gonna restart kde and see if that helps the fonts. brb.
<Chuck> I did, but it did not help, I ran through a Version of Dicoo and changed the regional settings, but did not help-
<intelikey> mine doesn't either.  i have no man on gksu  :)
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> where on earth did I get that...
<intelikey> Jucato from the man pages i guess
<Jucato> intelikey: you wouldn't have the gksu man if you don't have gksu installed...
<dooglus> Jucato: you found it on the web?
<reagleBRKLN> woe is me, fonts are still ghastly
<intelikey> i don't have gk squat   so i didn't expect a man page
<Jucato> that's why I had to install gksu, to confirm what that web page was saying
<reagleBRKLN> is there a way to figure which packages changed in the last day, so I know what to revert?
<Jucato> reagleBRKLN: you upgraded to KDE 3.5.4?
<reagleBRKLN> yes, been using 3.5.4 for a bit now, but the fonts package upate was this morning
<Chuck> yeah, maybe, but I got a 56k modem
<Jucato> hm... I didn't get any font package update...
<dooglus> reagleBRKLN: I run this to see a list of changed packages:    zgrep -h -E -e " (installed|remove) $arg " /var/log/*dpkg.log* | sort | less
<Chuck> and that would be a loong night.
<dooglus> reagleBRKLN: (where $arg is '.*' if I want all packages)
<Chuck> k
<Chuck> I check...
<Chuck> nope...
<reagleBRKLN> dooglus: awesome!
<reagleBRKLN> Jucato: 2006-08-17 09:16:55 status installed libfreetype6 2.2.1-0ubuntu1
<abattoir> reagleBRKLN: edgy?
<red_> can anyone help fix my problem with apt-get install? this is my problem: http://pastebin.ca/136148
<Hawkwind> red_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<reagleBRKLN> ah.. this is probably the culprit
<Jucato> Hawkwind: isn't it just "firefox" ??
<reagleBRKLN> *** 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 0
<reagleBRKLN>         500 http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main Packages
<reagleBRKLN>         500 http://www.beerorkid.com dapper/main Packages
<reagleBRKLN>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Hawkwind> Jucato: 'firefox' should work too, but here as of late it's been giving everyone that error that red_ just got
<reagleBRKLN> I once used ANYkeyOptimizer/ and it added those sources
<abattoir> red_: you have main enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<red_> Hawkwind: that didn't work either
<intelikey> xdm question, xdm wont allow user to login who has no password.   where/how can this be changed ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: and it has nothing to do with repositories?
<dooglus> reagleBRKLN: I have these lines in my ~/.bashrc: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/wheninst.txt
<Hawkwind> red_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox libnss3
<red_> abattoir: i had whatever was on there by default, that didn't work - someone helped me with this problem and i did the same changes to source.list as i did on the other computer, and it worked
<red_> Hawkwind: that didn't work, either
<Gh0st75> how do i do a backup of my Kubuntu so i won't mess it up? I've got just about everything working that i need to, afraid i'll have to do it all again if i try anything new
<Hawkwind> red_: Can you pastebin your sources.list then please
<red_> Hawkwind: sure
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: There are many different ways
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: I have a bash script that just uses tar to tar up certain directories.  Makes it quick and simple
<Gh0st75> no data on the ext3 drive, all data is on my fat32 drive, just don't want to have to download all the packages again with my slow conx
<reagleBRKLN> dooglus: is that bash?
<Hawkwind> reagleBRKLN: Yes
<Hawkwind> reagleBRKLN: That's why it's in the .bashrc file :P
<red_> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ca/136150
<Gh0st75> quick and simple is good
<dooglus> reagleBRKLN: tes
<dooglus> reagleBRKLN: yes
<Jucato> strange... the sources.list seems fine
<Hawkwind> red_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> wait
<intelikey> Gh0st75 you can save your downloaded packages. (/var/cache/apt/archives/*) to what ever media, then if you reinstall copy them back to /var/cache/apt/archives and you wont have to dl them again.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: is it possible that the proble is that the dapper-security repos are disabled?
<Gh0st75> ooh, that's useful to know
<Gh0st75> thanks for the tip
<Jucato> AFAIK, the latest Firefox versions are in dapper-security
<Gh0st75> good for if i go somewhere and want to do an offline install
<intelikey> Gh0st75 np.   i'm on dialup i know how that is.
<red_> Hawkwind: it's working on updates now, good sign?
<Gh0st75> i've got a 140k conx, not much better
<Gh0st75> had a 5mb conx but tryin to cut some bills down a bit
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Even so, it should install an older version if it didn't pull the newest from the dapper-security repo
<Hawkwind> red_: Possibly
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you're right. so it is strange that he couldn't install firefox...
<intelikey> so nobady knows where xdm can be set to allow passwordless login ?
<red_> Hawkwind: ok, firefox is installing, tyvm
<Jucato> kool! it was as simple as 'sudo apt-get update' :-D
<red_> so now does apt-get work by reading a local repo list?
<intelikey> yep
<red_> i'm used to rhel, yum, which will look on the servers every time i tell it to install
<Jucato> red_: everytime you make changes to sources.list, you have to do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<red_> oh ok, so it was a broken sources.list again
<red_> i didn't remember updating on the first machine
<red_> makes sense though
<intelikey> list and database    change the list update the db
<Hawkwind> red_: No problem.  You just always should remember to do 'sudo apt-get update' ever so often so that you get the latest list of packages in the repos
<red_> Hawkwind: will do
<Jucato> red_: well, apt-get does search the servers when you want to install something. but without a sources.list, or without updating, it won't know which repositories to look into
<larson9999> red_: you can tell yum to you cach.  but yum is slow freakin slow.  i have fc5 on my son's machine now.  yum is ok functionality wise but it is so slow.  i'm thinking of putting apt on it instead of yum
<Gh0st75> 256mb total of packages in the archives folder, backin that up to my fat32 Backup drive as a zip file
<Hawkwind> cannonball: Good morning :P
<larson9999> s/to you/to use/
<cannonball> Hawkwind: heh, good morning.  I just installed to see what all the fuss is about.  Very slick so far.
<Hawkwind> cannonball: Awesome.  Welcome aboard and if you need help, this is certainly the place or a majority of us in #LFD have switched over too as you know
<Gh0st75> Hawkwind: what directories should i back up to be able to recover my current Kubuntu state/settings?
<intelikey> Jucato i take occasion with that.  apt will not search any server unless the database tells it there is a package matching that name in 'url'
<larson9999> Hawkwind: is anyone left in #mandriva?
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: I backup /etc /home and a couple other personal partitions.  It's really all up to you but /etc and /home contain a majority of all your config files
<red_> is there an apt-get for mozilla flash?
<Hawkwind> !flash > red_
<Jucato> intelikey: oh, sorry. I'll try to be more careful in giving inaccurate info...
<Gh0st75> great, i can just use Keep to do that too right?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: There are a few left at the moment.  But they'll learn soon enough where their bread is buttered and make the switch :P
<larson9999> lol
<cannonball> Hawkwind: The most impressive for me was that it found the 802.11g card (Proxim) and set it all up.
<intelikey> Jucato now lets not start that again.
<Hawkwind> cannonball: Very nice
<cannonball> Hawkwind: I think I'll convert this box eventually, we'll see how it handles an ATI 9800 Pro with dual head.
<Hawkwind> cannonball: I'm so happy with my switch over to *Ubuntu.  I wish I had done it a lot sooner than I did(June 1st, 2006)
<Gh0st75> never heard much about mandrivia, figure eventually, i'll set up another partition to mess around with Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Fluxbox, or Gentoo
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i only gave ubuntu a try because i liked the idea of a company who'd ship a free cd.  but i'm also trying fc5 and will likely use centos since i'm hoping to get a gig on rhel.
<Jucato> intelikey: no really... I should be more careful. I tend to do these things so I really should watch it. don't want to be sued. ehehe
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what's LFD?
<Gh0st75> so far i'm really liking Kubuntu tho
<cannonball> Hawkwind: if suspend works like it did with my coworker's box, then that means my laptop becomes useful for me.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's my channel here on Freenode that corresponds with my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ domain.  It's a general Linux help channel
<Jucato> oh kool
<intelikey> Jucato sounds like lsd with a lisp   ;/
<Jucato> lol
<granbar> Hey. Do any of you guys know anything about shotguns?
<Hawkwind> granbar: Kind of offtopic for this channel I'd say :P
<Gh0st75> ooh, another link for me to read at work, thanks Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: Heh, no problem
<larson9999> granbar: as in weddings?
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: I've got Ubuntu and Kubuntu sections there.  They are becoming more active now that I've been using the distro for a bit
<red_> tyvm guys
<intelikey> granbar "anything" is pretty broad.   might be better to ask the question and then be griped at for being off topic... :)
<granbar> Hawkwind: Sorry about that :P. I'm just having some trouble with my shotgun.
<Gh0st75> great, i notice there's no shortage of ubuntu information, nice to see a bit more kubuntu specific stuff
<Hawkwind> granbar: Might ask in #Kubuntu-OffTopic then
<granbar> intelikey:hehe
<Hawkwind> granbar: Many of the users from this channel are there I'm sure
<larson9999> granbar: you aren't drinking a beer and thinking about saying anything that starts with, "earl, hold my beer and watch this." are you?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: actually, not that many :-D
<granbar> thanks, Hawkwind :P
<granbar> larson9999: Luckily no hehe
<intelikey> larson9999 lol
<Jucato> only 22 users :-D
<intelikey> maybe someone should start an official channel for fire arms
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahh.  Figured there would be more there.  I've never been there so I was assuming
<intelikey> jat
<larson9999> intelikey: i'm sure there are many such channels
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> sure or guessing ?
<larson9999> intelikey: pretty sure.
<Kiongku> yo.. kopete crashes.. with the signal 11
<tk> that means "i guess" doesnt it? :P
<larson9999> tk: i'm sure it does
<intelikey> tk i presume
<Jucato> err... would any of you guys know if K3b could continue a CD multisession that was started in Nero (Windows XP)
<Kiongku> guys. Do ur koepet works?
<larson9999> :)'
<Kiongku> *Kopete
<tk> heh
<tk> I had to switch to kopete because GAIM was being wonky.... so yes, it works :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: yeah. what protocol are you trying to use?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: According to the channel lists, there are no channels about firearms
<tk> Jucato: sessions should be sessions, regardless of OS/app used
<abattoir> Jucato: should work... they all follow ISO standards... havent tried it though
<Kiongku> Jucato: protocol?.. msn
<intelikey> hmmmm wonder if i couldn't do something like   /list > freenode      to generate a list of channels ?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: MS followed a standard at some point ?
<Jucato> strange... I can't seem to make it work in K3b. it's complaining that the ... err... I forgot the error message... let me try that again
<Hawkwind> Heh
<larson9999> hawkwind they are disguising their name to hide from 'the man'
<abattoir> Hawkwind: well, Nero isnt owned by MS(last i knew)... and didnt they license technology for windows xp(for burning) rather than make their own? ;)
<Jucato> there are IRC channels for guns. they just aren't in freenode, so you won't see them
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good point. No wonder things are right :)
<Kiongku> Jucato: btw what IM do u use?
<larson9999> i thought i saw nero for linux.  maybe not
<Jucato> Kiongku: Kopete, but I don't use the MSN protocol. no one there to talk too. :-D
<Gh0st75> yes, there is a nero for linux
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Nero is for linux, but it's horribly coded and doesn't work very well, and is horribly slow from what everyone reports
<Kiongku> Jucato: damn my kopete crashes.. know how to change its protocol without runnign it?
<rolando> hello
<intelikey> linux negro ?
<larson9999> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<intelikey> s/g//
<Gh0st75> i love the little tune K3B plays at the end of a burning session, lol
<rolando> how can i find a package for a c to MIPS cross compiler?
<Jucato> er.. so basically, in K3b, if I want to continue on a multisession CD, I just need to do a "New Data CD Project" then select continue multisession?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Yes.  Nero for linux has been out for a year or more now
<rolando> in the repositories i have i dont have such a thing, is there a place with specific packages like this one?
<Jucato> Kiongku: unfortunately, no. So kopete crashes even when you just start it up?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: yeah but i figured if k3b wouldn't work, then nero for linux would.  if there is some burning need.
<Kiongku> Jucato: ya.. open 2 secs then crash
<Jucato> Kiongku: what was the last thing you did before it started behaving like this?
<larson9999>  Hawkwind or 'might' since it is still nero.  seems like you might as well copy it in k3b though
<Jucato> great, it complains that I need to use an appendable medium
<larson9999> Hawkwind: is your system amd64?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: You could always do this: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete-old   Then try starting kopete
<Jucato> now I have to reboot into Windows just to do this....
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Nope.
<Kiongku> Jucato: Ehrm enter msn.. closed.. then i tried aMSN.. its the 1st time i'm opening it again after that
<maltaethiron> hey guys, i want to burn an iso to a disc, what program to i use?
<Jucato> maltaethiron: K3b
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: k3b
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: ya.
<maltaethiron> ty
<Jucato> what a coincidence. K3b again...
<rolando> anyone has tried to install gcc-mips or something like that, cross compiler?
<Jucato> grr... have to reboot...
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: great.. what u did is remove the old config?
<rolando> cuz i need to compile nachos
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i bought a new system that is and was wondering if the 64 bit was ready for dummies like me.
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: no more crash
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: It moved it out of the way and gave it a different name so that you still have a copy of it if you need it for anything
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I won't use a 64Bit system for atleast another year.  Once they mature and things work a lot better.  Most 64Bit distros still have lib issues
<Hawkwind> rolando: You don't compile nachos, you eat them for dinner :P
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that's what i figured
<rolando> Hawkwind: lol, but seriously ever played with it?
<Gh0st75> i'm using the 64 bit Kubuntu
<rolando> i cant "make" it
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: it wunt mind if i delete it? nothing important in it anyway
<Gh0st75> not sure how much of a difference it makes tho
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: You can delete the -old one now if you want, sure
<larson9999> Gh0st75: oh, then maybe that's another reason i won't try it yet :)
* Kiongku waves good bye to old kopete that crashes
<abattoir> Kiongku: its still the same kopete.... :P
<abattoir> Kiongku: its only your settings, that you have 'reset'
<Kiongku> abattoir: i know.. but it crashes kopete so..
<abattoir> ok, ok :)
<intelikey> i can't seem to get xdm to allow user login without passwd,   any body know anything about that ?
<h3sp4wn> rolando: What exactly are you trying to do ? I have used openwrt's buildroot (and tried and failed to use dpkg-cross)
<rolando> h3sp4wn: i have to do some work with nachos, and i need a c to mips cross compiler
<h3sp4wn> rolando: What is the target device ?
<rolando> h3sp4wn: this is supposed to install the mips compiler tar -C / -xvzf gcc-mips.tgz
<intelikey> i edited /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config   and added xlogin.Login.allowNullPasswd: true   but it doesn't help....    someone surely has done this    no ?
<rolando> h3sp4wn: and the trying to make it will give this error
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any way to setup the swap using of a program? for ex: i want to a program use the memory, and don't use swap
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<rolando> ++ -g -Wall -Wshadow -fwritable-strings -I../threads -I../machine -DTHREADS -DHOST_i386 -DHOST_LINUX -DCHANGED -c ../threads/main.cc
<rolando> cc1plus: error: no se reconoce la opcin de lnea de comando "-fwritable-strings"
<intelikey> MetaMorfoziS if you don't run out of ram  you can  sudo swapoff -a   that will turn all swap off.
<rolando> h3sp4wn: so i was wondering if there is a package availabla for kubuntu, which i couldnt find
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh it's not possible... i have 512mb ram, kde needs 2-300
<h3sp4wn> rolando: Do you need big or little endian ?
<MetaMorfoziS> and ut2004 needs all of the memory on the world
<Kiongku> Guys i think kopete does not like MSN protocol
<intelikey> MetaMorfoziS kde needs about 38m of ram
<MetaMorfoziS> Kiongku: the os cummunity doesn't like the msn protocol
<rolando> h3sp4wn: i dont know, doesnt mention anything about that
<larson9999> what do i need to change so the login screen has users and icons for the uses listed?  i used to have that but now i don't.  i use it for my son to click on his icon to log in
<MetaMorfoziS> intelikey: and why it said the it uses 3-400mb
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i know the shared memory
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's irreal...
<h3sp4wn> rolando: Have you the link of what you are trying to do ? Which mips machine are you trying to compile for ?
<MetaMorfoziS> not 3-4 2-3:D
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: os?
<MetaMorfoziS> open source
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: because of microsoft :P?
<MetaMorfoziS> Kiongku: use jabber... it's secure and better... (okay i know, other lamas uses msn....)
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: whats jabber?
<rolando> h3sp4wn: this is the compiler im given http://sopa.dis.ulpgc.es/so/material-didactico-practico/nachos/gcc-mips.tgz
<MetaMorfoziS> Jabber is an im protocol, like icq or aim or mn...
<MetaMorfoziS> m$n...
<rolando> and with this tar -C / -xvzf gcc-mips.tgz i shuold install it
<MetaMorfoziS> but, it's free,, based on xml, and it's working like email
<Emess> grrr alltray isnt working right...
<MetaMorfoziS> more inf: http://jabber.org
<intelikey> MetaMorfoziS i have no idea where you got the information.   but practical usage and tests have proved to me that kde uses about (and this is a rough estimate because it veries slightly)  32-44 M  of ram.   there are things that use more and things that use less   according to your actual kde configuration.
<MetaMorfoziS> and kopete supports it well, with ssl!
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: send me ur link in that IM :P
<rolando> h3sp4wn: but i dont know anything about deps, so installing it via apt-get or something like that would be great
<MetaMorfoziS> what?
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: enable SSL?
<h3sp4wn> rolando: But what mips machine are you going to run the code that the cross compiler generates on ?
<storm> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> intelikey: how can you test it? i'm writed a php script that adds ps aux memory percent, and calculates the ram usage
<MetaMorfoziS> Kiongku: do you know what is ssl?
<storm> what are you
<pete_> Hi, I'm having problems installing compiz. It says I need libsvg-cairo 0.1.16, but 0.1.15 is in the repositories
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: MetaMorfoziS: secure socket layer or something?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Kiongku> oops sorry for dual name
<storm> ok
<pete_> I would normally just compile it myself, but this is ubuntu, so Idon't want to get involved with source packages
<MetaMorfoziS> Kiongku: try it! apt-get install ethereal - it's a network analyzer (sniffer)
<Hawkwind> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MetaMorfoziS> and send 2 message on jabber and msn.
<storm> hello
* asimon is away: I'm busy
<maltaethiron> guys, k3b doesnt open up
<MetaMorfoziS> you feel the difference
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<anssi_> how can i uninstall grub
<storm> hi
<anssi_> or kubuntu
<rolando> h3sp4wn: nachos runs on a mips machine, and the cross compiler is supposed to emulate a mips in my laptop, that is what i understand
<storm> anyone here
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: you know anything about fixing k3b? it wont start
<Kiongku> MetaMorfoziS: its nice to be on jabber but i haev no one to talk to XDD
<anssi_> im bored about the problems i have with this thing
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Have you run k3b-setup as sudo first ?
<storm> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Hawkwind> storm: Patience
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, like i said^^ some lamers uses msn... but you may tell about jabber to others, and you may turn off the autoconenct to msn...
<storm> sorry
<maltaethiron> so in konsole run sudo k3b-setup?
<abattoir> storm: hello... if you have a question, please ask
<Hawkwind> storm: Try asking a question if you need help
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Yes
<h3sp4wn> rolando: All a cross compiler will allow you to do is generate code which can be run on a mips - you would need some type of a mips emulator (or some type of a mips machine) to run the generated code
<intelikey> MetaMorfoziS i tested it with loading kde in an environment that only had X amount of ram     any system with 64m of ram can run kde without any swap.   "be advised, i was testing kde not subsystems"   that is to say if you have 50 processes running in the back ground and they are eating 2m each don't expect anything to load in 128m   but on a clean system kde only uses about 38m
<rolando> h3sp4wn: tak, is there a package that will install this cross compiler?
<anssi_> i think i stop using kubuntu for a while until im not so pissed off cause nothing works
<storm> no i'm ok
<Kiongku> MetaMorfozis: wanna be my first add in it o0?
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: k3b-setup: command not found
<MetaMorfoziS> Kiongku: metamorfozis@jabber.hu
<MetaMorfoziS> :)))
<abattoir> maltaethiron: try k3bsetup
<Kiongku> hungarian :P?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<storm> does anyone have flash
<anssi_> so how can i remove kubuntu without it it effecting windows starting
<TheGateKeeper> storm: yes I have installed it
<rolando> storm: just until version 7
<MetaMorfoziS> storm only flash 7 available today under linux.
<larson9999> anssi_: same harddrive?
<cannonball> h3sp4wn: http://kegel.com/crosstool/
<larson9999> anssi_: or did you install on different hard drives?
<intelikey> anssi_ boot to windows fix your mbr and use fdisk on the drive.
<abattoir> anssi_: the quick and dirty way would be to format the kubuntu partitions(and swap)... booting from the win xp cd and in rescue mode run fixmbr
<anssi_> i cant even install flash and java even with multiverse enabled
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: k3b(hit the tab key)
<maltaethiron> ok, because i was about to throw my error into pastebin for you
<intelikey> anssi_ if you want to wash linux from the system do it from M$   just like if you want to wash M$ from the system, do it from linux.
<anssi_> yeah its on same drive as windows
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Learning to use tab completion is your best friend when working in the terminal
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: It's just like tab/nick completion here on IRC
<maltaethiron> i hit the tab key, and all that happens is it beeps
<anssi_> whats M$
<larson9999> anssi_: i thought earlier you said you were going to install 32 bit kubuntu
<larson9999> anssi M$=MS
<intelikey> anssi_ micro $oft
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Type: k3b  then hit the tab key a couple of times
<anssi_> never too much trouble
<maltaethiron> got it
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<maltaethiron> well kindof hawkwind
<anssi_> what could be wrong i cant install java or flash that pisses me off cause i have multiverse enabled
<h3sp4wn> !info toolchain-source
<ubotu> toolchain-source: The GNU binutils and gcc source code. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4-5 (dapper), package size 45824 kB, installed size 55240 kB
<maltaethiron> i gotta go to work, it's 10:30 now, will you be on around 4:30?
<larson9999> it's my guess that much of anssi_ problems are due to trying 64 bit.
<MetaMorfoziS> intelikey: and did you tried any other dekstop environments? like gnome or blackbox?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: The command is actually k3bsetup
<intelikey> anssi_ just be sure to fixmbr before you reboot, after you remove linux   or all it will do is    Grub error 21  or something.
<larson9999> i could be wrong.  but don't you have chroot some of that in 64 bit?
<intelikey> MetaMorfoziS yessir
<abattoir> anssi_: do you have a 64-bit windows ?
<MetaMorfoziS> and what is your test results?:D
<anssi_> if i cant do anything with this system so why would i keep it?
<anssi_> no
* MetaMorfoziS interested
<h3sp4wn> rolando: http://silicon-verl.de/home/flo/software/cross.html (that looks like it would work)
<intelikey> gnome uses about 2m more than kde     bb much lighter  it will run in 16m
<storm_> hello I have got flash but it won't work
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: i gotta go now, we can try to tackle this whole thing later
<anssi_> ehhehee
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Ok.  Enjoy the work day
<anssi_> i cant even get flash
<maltaethiron> ehh, thanks
<anssi_> or that java........argh
<TheGateKeeper> storm give me a url
<rolando> h3sp4wn: thanx a lot, i was about to kill myself reading among google groups
<abattoir> anssi_: well, if you had that, you'd know it isnt a kubuntu problem... try the 32-bit version
<rolando> ill give it a try
<larson9999> CBTF I will say this there's no native 64bit version of flash. though you can get the 32bit version of it to run. Have a look at this Howto Install 32 bit Firefox with Flash w/sound and Java for AMD64
<anssi_> yeah ill right now
<anssi_> bye
<intelikey> anssi_ if you don't like don't use it.   we don't all like the same thing  thats why more than one automobile exists
<larson9999> anssi_: i think that's why you can't bit flash
<intelikey> there is no 64bit flash
<larson9999> anssi_ CBTF I will say this there's no native 64bit version of flash. though you can get the 32bit version of it to run. Have a look at this Howto Install 32 bit Firefox with Flash w/sound and Java for AMD64
<anssi_> intelikey..thats not the problem...problem is java and flash
<larson9999> anssi_: and other things too.  i think the deal is you just have to use 32 bit.
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: got a working system??
<intelikey> not my problem. i don't use java or flash.
<intelikey> or a gui most of the time.
<anssi_> yeah got it ill install ubuntu 32 right now
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: she does but anssi_ is new and trying to use flash and java on 64 bit and having headaches
<__osh__> there will be a 64-bit flash when enough windows users use 64-bit windows machines. :-/
<ibert> I need a tool to escape unicade chars in a stream. any idea?
<larson9999> TheFuzzball: actually just trying to INSTALL them
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper:  actually just trying to INSTALL them
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: larson9999 this is what you folks nedd :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<anssi_> okay can i get in here from ubuntu?
<intelikey> anssi_ na you should go back to windows for a while.  if you get board with it later on, then try linux again.  don't let these zealots talk you into something that will just frustrate you.
<intelikey> but to answer yout Q yes you can.
<storm__> oh and how does java work
<h3sp4wn> There is nspluginwrapper (I have it working fine on dapper 64 bit)
<intelikey> and there is also  #ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: just follow the instructions in that url, you will also need 32bit multimedia to get codecs to run correctly too
<anssi_> linux dont frustrate me its fine but getting things to work does
<intelikey> that's part of linux
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: well, i'm not using 64bit.  i just figured anssi_ would have fewer headaches with 32 bit
<larson9999> anssi_: don't let the naysayers like intelikey dissuade you either
<storm__> 64 bit what
<__osh__> TheGateKeeper: works but is hardly an elegant solution, no? More like a clever hack.
<intelikey> Q. " what do linux users do ? "    A. " they install software. "
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: just give the 34bit people that url, most of them go away happy :-)
<anssi_> im followin gatekeepers instructions now
<TheGateKeeper> 64bit even ooops
<storm__> what is 64bit
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: i'll use it myself maybe.  i just bought an amd64 but just used my old 32bit installation because i've heard there are plenty of headache with 64
<storm__> oh
<TheGateKeeper> __osh__: just means no one has bothered to port to 64bit
<intelikey> storm__ k8
<ibert> no idea?
<storm__> k8 what
<anssi_> now firefox is downloading
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: but for people new to linux i figured if there are headaches and work around needed, maybe they should use 32bit for a while to get used to linux
<ibert>  I need a tool to escape unicode chars in a stream. any idea?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: probable a good idea :-)
<anssi_> lets see if i can get it working
<larson9999> anssi_: go for it.  it'll be a good test
<intelikey> ibert \ not work ?
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: worked for others :-)
<anssi_> how do i untar a file?
<h3sp4wn> nspluginwrapper allows 32bit plugins to work fine with firefox 64 bit (maybe a bit of a pain to setup) but it works
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: tar -xvf [filename] .tar tar -zxvf [filename] .tar.gz
<ibert> intelikey: no, I need the conversion to \uXXXX
<ibert> intelikey: for each single "special" unicode character...
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: tar -xvf [filename] .tar OR  tar -zxvf [filename] .tar.gz
<storm__> good bye
<anssi_> okay thanks
<dooglus> anssi_: just "tar xf file.tgz" or "tar xf file.tar".  don't bother remembering all the other options, you don't need them
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Though the - is obsolete and is *not* needed anymore.  It's been obsolete for years so you can do tar xzvf filename.tar.gz /directory if you want
<MetaMorfoziS> [16:33:36]  <intelikey> gnome uses about 2m more than kde     bb much lighter  it will run in 16m
<MetaMorfoziS> 2megabytes more ? or 2 times?
<storm__> oh and adept
<intelikey> dooglus tar doesn't need compression switchs ?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: problems as far as I know mainly exist where software has not been ported to 64bit, so you have to install 32bit, not sure if problems extend to drivers etc
<dooglus> intelikey: no, it doesn't.  just "x" to extract and "f" to tell it the filename
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: another one to book mark :-) Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<anssi_> could you please write a complete command how to untar firefox1.5 i dont get it
<intelikey> i think it stinks the way they are moving away from switch indicators -  --  to all arguments....
<Hawkwind> dooglus: You have to specify x for .tar.gz or j for .tar.bz2 actually
<dooglus> anssi_: to untar anything just type "tar xf " into a terminal, then the filename to untar
<dooglus> Hawkwind: actually you don't.  read the docs
<dooglus> Hawkwind: I think you meant 'z' for .tar.gz.  But you don't need it anyway.
<Hawkwind> dooglus: Sorry, yes, z for .tar.gz and j for .tar.bz2
<dooglus> Hawkwind: not needed
<anssi_> firefox directory does not exist..and i just downloaded it
<Hawkwind> hawkwind@Britannia:~$ tar xf downloads.tar.bz2 downloads/
<Hawkwind> tari_: downloads.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> tari_: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Hawkwind> Ackkk, sorry about the paste
<Hawkwind> dooglus: Oops, that was the right channel
<dooglus> Hawkwind: that's because you put "downloads/" at the end.
<Hawkwind> dooglus: Because I want to tar a directory
<dooglus> Hawkwind: we're talking about extracting tarfiles
<Hawkwind> dooglus: downloads happens to be the directory I want to tar.  Therefore z and or j are needed
<TheGateKeeper> anssi_: you doing it in /opt directory?
<dooglus> you're using "x" - that means "extract"
<intelikey> i just confirmed that compression switches are not needed for -x
<Freddy2> hi
<anssi_> ssshit
<intelikey> any compression
<anssi_> ooops
<Hawkwind> dooglus: Ahhh, I read it as tarring files, sorry :P
<dooglus> Hawkwind: so why specify the "x" flag then?
<anssi_> i cant untar that firefox file aaaaaaaaaaargh
<intelikey> and thankfully it's not reading the .ext to find the compression alg
<anssi_> complete command for firefox-1.5
<anssi_> please
<dooglus> intelikey: it checks the first few bytes of the file to see what compression is used
<anssi_> im so  stupid
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Why don't you just install firefox with sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<intelikey> anssi_ you have been told several times.    tar xf <filename>
<bkudria> i just installed dapper on my hp pavilion dv6000, and startx gives me a black screen....what can i do?
<intelikey> i would still say   tar -xf <filename>
<fritsch> anssi_: if its a "tar.gz" do tar xvfz filename
<anssi_> directory does not exist
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Even the - is obsolete though. It hasn't been needed for years
<Emess> well this sint good, still cant get transparency working
<intelikey> fritsch no.   tar -xf file    for any tar archive.  with any compression  haven't you been paying attention.
<anssi_> try to decide which one it is to untar a pakgage
<Hawkwind> intelikey: But old habits are hard to break.  I don't think I could get used to not using all the switches for extracting a file that I've used for years
<anssi_> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hawkwind> anssi_: They all work
<Hawkwind> anssi_: But again, why not use Kubuntu's package manager to install firefox for you instead of compiling it
<fritsch> intelikey: okay, me reads the man
<Freddy2> i've recently installed (the first time for me) a debian-based distro, exactly kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS, but when going to install ssh/ftp servers i wasnt able to do it.. searches with aptitude search were not giving any result, probably because i need to update the source.list for apt
<anssi_> oh its installing it in the pagkage manager
<fritsch> intelikey: the man page still says tar xvfz
<Freddy2> where can i find updated sources for this?
<dooglus> fritsch: the man page is just a stub.  the documentation is in texinfo format
<intelikey> fritsch so the manual is old
<Freddy2> (well, maybe "common" sources.. not only for this kind of servers)
<Hawkwind> !repos > Freddy2
<TheGateKeeper> Freddy2: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<fritsch> dooglus: okay
<Freddy2> ok thx
<anssi_> now its installing it .)
<Freddy2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kikowss> hi to all
<dooglus> "info tar" tells me: "Reading compressed archive is even simpler: you don't need to specify any additional options as GNU `tar' recognizes its format automatically."
<Hawkwind> Freddy2: I sent you the info in pm so you didn't have to do it here
<kikowss> i need some help pls
<fritsch> intelikey: even the help is wrong?tar -xf archive.tar          # Extract all files from archive.tar.
<Freddy2> ok
<abattoir> kikowss: what do you need help with?
<fritsch> intelikey: cool feature without chaning help, man, etc.
<anssi_> and the thing halted on java installation.....ive had enough of 64 bit kubuntu now...bye
<fritsch> anssi_: don` t give up too early ...
<kikowss> i can't run skype
<anssi_> this is just a pile of shit
<Hawkwind> anssi_: Please watch the language
<fritsch> anssi_: okay, just ship me your Operating System and i` ll try yours
<abattoir> kikowss: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<intelikey> fritsch first thing i did was test all compression forms and extentions  then when confirmed, i jumped on the band wagon.
<waspius> hey..when i get send an emotion through kopete and i save it how can i use it after?
<fritsch> anssi_: you can only say shit to something, when you can make it better
<kikowss> 32-bit
<anssi_> blaaaah
<fritsch> intelikey: okay
<anssi_> had enough
<fritsch> intelikey: it `s defenitely cool
<abattoir> kikowss: you installed from the skype site(or canonical's repo)? do you get any errors when you run it from the terminal?
<intelikey> yep.  but i still use switch indicators for all switches.  ;/
<intelikey> more habbit than anything else.
<intelikey> now  anybody know how i can make xdm let me login ?
<kikowss> no but it's can't start ?? i don't know what to do
<kikowss> it's very stupid
<abattoir> kikowss: you still havent answered my questions... did you install from a .deb, or did you extract the tar version?
<intelikey> xdm refuses to allow user login without a password  (null passwd)    any way to change this ?
<kikowss> from deb
<abattoir> kikowss: ok, so does running 'skype' in a terminal give you any errors?
<kikowss> no
<Jucato> grrr that was so annoying!
<Jucato> I thought K3b was the one having problems...
<abattoir> kikowss: so you run it... and nothing happens? do you get the prompt back?
<Jucato> it turned out that my sister didn't burn a multisession disc like she insisted...
<kikowss> no
<intelikey> Question,   do i need ssh-agent to run for xfce to work properly ?
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<intelikey> friends and familey will get you every time.
<Jucato> to think that I had to reboot into XP just to check with Nero... only to realize that the error was between the keyboard and the chair...
<intelikey> pebcak  ?
<tobias> omg! he said the X word!!?
<tobias> :)
<Jucato> lol! yeah I think I did... may the great penguin god forgive my sin
<tobias> those two letters should never be combined in such an unholy way
<intelikey> Qusetion.  where are the security settings for X ?
<waspius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages can someone help me with this cause i dont understand what to do?
* Jucato goes to read the page...
<abattoir> waspius: you just want to add his repo... right?
<waspius> abattoir: add the repo and get the decs for dvd playing
<bkudria> i just installed dapper on my hp pavilion dv6000, and startx gives me a black screen....what can i do?
<abattoir> waspius: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<waspius> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> waspius: aah, it is a useful repo, but if libdvdcss is the only thing you need, there is a script which fetches it
<waspius> abattoir: i dont know what else it offers..but basically i think i only need libdvdcss
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<abattoir> waspius: do you have libdvdread installed?
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: i wonder if hercules will run on amd64.  i think i'll wait until i play with it more before i try switching
<abattoir> waspius: libdvdread3 to be precise
<waspius> abattoir: i think no
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: thanx
<abattoir> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: Simple foundation for reading DVDs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-5.1 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<abattoir> waspius: its in main, please install that...
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: if you have repos problems try this:http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<abattoir> waspius: i think the guide says the same... so you can follow it if you want
<waspius> thanx allot
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: are there any 64bit drivers for hercules??
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: i don't know.  it's a mainframe emulator.
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: stick with 32bit for a bit :-)
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: yeah.
<Kiongku> !krusader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krusader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1940 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<Emess> anyone know how to change konsole text colour?
<m4g1c> settings --> schema
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: do u know how i can make my trash to show when empty when full?cause now it only shows empty
<Emess> scjema isnt helping...
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: sorry I don't :-(
<m4g1c> have u tried settings --> configure konsole
<abattoir> Emess: Settings->Configure Konsole-> schema should give you more options
<abattoir> heh
<Emess> not for text colour tho
<intelikey> Emess yes it's there.  first tab maybe.
<intelikey> Emess you can change text colour background highlighted everything
<intelikey> s/tab/button/
<abattoir> Emess: changing konsole colour does nothing?(in the schema tab)
<red> i need ati drivers
<abattoir> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> red: ^^^ that might help you
<SonicChao> Are there any good tablets for my Linux system? Not Tablet PCs, the things that you draw on.
<red> abattoir:  tyvm
<abattoir> red: np :)
<abattoir> SonicChao: wacom ?
<SonicChao> abattoir: Wacom?
<SonicChao> ...?
<Jucato> wacom tablet
<Jucato> a dream that didn't become a reality last week... :-(
<SonicChao> hm, never heard of it.
<stray77> http://www.wacom.com/index2.cfm
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> I thought Wacom is the most famous tablet manufacturer.. :-D
<SonicChao> Sorry, I just needed one recently. =)
<SonicChao> Don't know anything about tablets.
<Jucato> ehehe! same here. All I know is that Wacom's seem to be the most recommended :-D
<larson9999> i know two things about tablets: 1. i have 2 but no pens.  2. the ubuntu xorg.conf has plenty of lines dedicated to them even though none are plugged in.
<Jucato> larson9999: yeah. at one point in Kubuntu, those lines were messing with my Xorg.conf
<Jucato> and not allowing me to start X
<stray77> There is an open source 3rd party driver for Linux that supports Intuos2, Graphire2, Graphire3 and Cintiq as well as older Wacom tablets.
<SonicChao> larson9999: So, Tablets would work in Linux?
<Jucato> whoa. how about Graphite 4?
<larson9999> SonicChao: i haven't tried but from what i've read and seen they should work.
<SonicChao> Yeah, I did the test to see which one I should get and is said Graphite 4
<Jucato> darn! if only up to Graphite 3 is supported, I better start looking for one... most shops here just sell Graphite 4
<stray77> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<SonicChao> Jucato: eBay. =)
<stray77> Supported USB Devices
<stray77> Graphire 1, 2, 3 & 4
<SonicChao> Ok, good.
<SonicChao> So I'll be able to get a Wacom tablet.
<SonicChao> Thanks!
<Kiongku> i dutn have the money to get a tablet to play with :_:
<Jucato> lol! If it were only possible for me to buy stuff online, I wouldn't be taking pains to look for a local shop :-D
<Jucato> Kiongku: true. A tablet is something you usually don't buy to play with :-D
<Tokeiito> hello
<Kiongku> jucato: lol.. well the main i put linux.. is to play with it XD
<Jucato> stray77: thanks for that link!
<GravedeFins> Anyone know a good tutorial for setting up a Bluetooth Network, 2 computers ,1 acting as server for the other to acces the internet ?
<SonicChao> XD Kiongku...I'll see what they cost on Wacom/ebay
<Tokeiito> have such error message when try to load any X program from console:
<TheFuzzball> hello, who can tell me how to install grub with /sbin/grub-install when I have 2 partitions?
<SonicChao> =P
<Jucato> Kiongku: ehehe! but Linux is free (at least most distros are :-D ). Tablets... well...
<Tokeiito> Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Tokeiito> Error: Major opcode: 146
<Tokeiito> Error: Minor opcode: 3
<Tokeiito> Error: Resource id: 0x0
<Tokeiito> Error: Failed to open device
<SonicChao> !pastebin > Tokeiito
<Tokeiito> how to fix this ***
<SonicChao> Jucato: I'd never get an unfree distro.
<Tokeiito> SonicChao: sory. i know pastebin, but there are only 5 lines.
<Jucato> Tokeiito: do those programs still run, even with the error messages?
<Hawkwind> Tokeiito: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Tokeiito> yes they run
<abattoir> Tokeiito: Hawkwind has a link for it
<cannonball> TheFuzzball: grub-install /dev/partition_mounted_as_root
<abattoir> aah :D
<Hawkwind> Tokeiito: Read that post on my forums
<Alextremo> ((wenass))))))))
<Jucato> SonicChao: I "couldn't" get an paid distro :-D
<Tokeiito> Hawkwind: thank you
<Hawkwind> Tokeiito: No problem
<Jucato> *sigh*
<Kiongku> Jucato: XD... i just hoped Cedega was free too :(( i have to switch to win each time i want play Guild wars ~_~
<Hawkwind> abattoir: We need some info about that added to the bot
<Jucato> isn't there a way for the system to modify xorg.conf,depending on whether or not a tablet is present/connected?
<Jucato> Kiongku: Cedega CVS is free, though
<TheFuzzball> cannonball: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<abattoir> Hawkwind: sure... but the ops dont seem to like me... whatever I add gets rejected... :(
<Jucato> so many people have been complaining about this "false errors"...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: How do you go about adding it ?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: Is /boot a seperate partition or part of the root partition?
<D4rkly> hi i have created a share in the settings for vmware but when power up xp where can i find the vmware share ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It seems several times a day they complain
<Jucato> yeah. not that it's getting annoying, but I really pity them. imagine the stress and confusion it's causing
<abattoir> Hawkwind: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I'll see what happens. I'll add it then possibly talk to nixternal or someone to verify it gets added
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can access a share i created in vmware ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i think imbrandon and Hobbsee have privs. too
<SonicChao> O_O
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: I think it depends how you set things up
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: what's this?
<cannonball> D4rkly: NFS or Samba share?  NFS: machinename:/export   Samba: \\MACHINENAME\share
<Jucato> Hawkwind: could it be possible to have a sticky for that in Kubuntuforums as well?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: about the addition of a ubotu factoid, which details how to get rid of the X error messages(wacom) those are printed out
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: We got a lot of users complaining about the Bad Device Errors and I've got a how-to on my forums to fix it.  I just added the fact to the bot if you could approve it
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: Grub thinks /boot is a seperate partition.  I'm asking you if you set it up that way.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You want me to post it on the Kubuntu forums ?
* Hobbsee isnt in -ops
<SonicChao> Jucato: There are great deals for tablets on eBay
<D4rkly> cannonball i am using vmware run run XP and in the vmware settings i chose to share a folder off linux filesystem to share with vmware but dont know where to find it ?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I can paste it to you in pm if that would help you
<SonicChao> Jucato: eBay wants $50 while the Wacom store wants $200
<Jucato> Hawkwind: if you wouldn't mind. or just a link to your forum if you want. A lot of people have been asking about it there, too
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh, ok... i though i'd seen a few entries that you had added...
<stray77> If you've done the VMWare Server settings right all you have to do is to create a network share in (virtual) Windows and then go to the 'Places' menu and look under 'Network Servers'.
<springman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: true.  or just  put it in again
<stray77> You should be able to find all available Windows shares under there including the one from your vitual PC on your virtual network
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i do have access - i wasnt in the channel though, so didnt see it
<Jucato> SonicChao: like I said, online instructions for me are quite unfeasible/improbable/impossible :-D
<cannonball> D4rkly:  I think you have the wrong interpretation of the word "share".  I'm no vmware expert though, so I'll wait and see if someone else can answer it before I give my thoughts on it.
<cannonball> D4rkly: If you selected share folder from within windows, then you could use something like smb4k to browse to that share.
<D4rkly> vmware has a share folder setting
<cannonball> D4m4ge: But you said you chose to share a folder "in vmware settings".  I'm not sure exactly what that means.
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hobbsee to the rescue for us :)
<cannonball> someone with more vmware experience will have to help you with that.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: abattoir:  For future references, it should be !bad device error
<waspius> what is the difference between kdesu,sudo and su?
<D4rkly> if you edit the xp vm's settings the go to options there is a shared folders options in which you can choose a linux folder to share but i just cant find in in xp
<cannonball> waspius: In a very generic nutshell, sudo allows you to do things as root (or as whatever user is specified in the sudo config file) without having to know that user's password.  You only need to verify that you are who you say you are by using _your_ password, instead of that target user's.
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: going to have answer your question with a question. What are you trying to do?
<Jucato> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> err... no entry for su. lol
<waspius> :
<waspius> :)
<Hobbsee> !bad device error is <reply>If you are receiving the warning messages similar to: Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 then please follow this how-to to solve the problem:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<ubotu> ('bad device error', 's!.*!<reply>If you are receiving the warning messages similar to: Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 then please follow this how-to to solve the problem:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0!')
<Hobbsee> !bad device error is <reply> If you are receiving the warning messages similar to: Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 then please follow this how-to to solve the problem:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<ubotu> ('bad device error', 's!.*!<reply> If you are receiving the warning messages similar to: Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 then please follow this how-to to solve the problem:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0!')
<Jucato> I think "su" is used to log in as any user, you have to specify, though, otherwise it tries to login as the root user by default.
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: trying to figure out if your /boot is a seperate partition than your /, because grub thinks it is and can't find the device (/dev/whatever) that it thinks /boot is mounted with.
<BloodyNO> I just installed Sun JRE and Opera browser's text is completely blurry - does anyone recognizes this problem?
<Jucato> so "su <username>" will try to log you in as  <username> in the command line. but plain "su" will try to log you in as root
<Jucato> but since Ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default, "su" will not normally work (unless you enable a root account)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964  I can't make it sticky on the Kubuntu forums unfortunately but it's there
<Hobbsee> !baddeviceerror is <reply> If you are receiving the warning messages similar to: Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 then please follow this how-to to solve the problem:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<ubotu> ('baddeviceerror', 's!.*!<reply> If you are receiving the warning messages similar to: Error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 then please follow this how-to to solve the problem:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0!')
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: still borked.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: cool! thanks for that. I'll try asking one of the mods to make it a sticky
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: well on my pc you will have the MBR that grub will use to start the OS off, a swap partition, root partition and home partition, as far as I am aware /boot would be in the root partition on my pc
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Chop the bots head off, maybe that will help :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: or the guy who wrote the bot
<Hobbsee> i think that would be against the CoC though....
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Who can we report this problem to ?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: try added --recheck  to the grub-install commandline to make it rescan for devices.
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: Also, put your /etc/grub/menu.lst into a pastebin and let us take a look at it.
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: We could chop his head off with all due respect.  In a positive manner :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: seveas?  i'll whine at him when i next see him
<Hobbsee> if i remember
<Hobbsee> hehe
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: that's not to say some put /boot in a seperate partition
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: while you're at it, put 'cat /proc/mounts' into that pastebin too.
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: and 'cat /etc/fstab'
<Jucato> how do you chop one's head off with all due respect? "Oh, excuse me, but we would like to respectfully chop off your head.Please do not try to move, as we do not with to make a mess. We will try to make it as swift and painless as possible. Thank you for your cooperation."
<Jucato> s/with/wish
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Exactly.  Then we shouldn't be violating the CoC :P
<Jucato> right... the CoC doesn't mention anything about online/virtual homicide, right?
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It probably will after we get done though
<Hawkwind> Hah
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20893
<D4rkly> anyone got WoW working in wine if i use -opengl it wont load
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: and when you do a grub-install, you're doing 'grub-install /dev/hda2' or 'grub-install /dev/hda'?
<cannonball> Add to that pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<larson9999> D4rkly: i think darrkness said he did.  i htink these are the sites he said worked for him: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50414 http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3149&sid=ad258914a9a2c11baf1ab86a0b7abfbe
<larson9999> D4rkly: he said that 2nd was for cedaga but it worked in wine
<D4rkly> ok cool :) thx
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: hmm never had to do one, I would have thought  /dev/hda what does the documentation say?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: the documentation just says "put it where you need it".  We're trying to determine which one you need it to be.
<larson9999> D4rkly: i copied the links because i'm going to give it a try but i haven't yet
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: put your /boot/grub/menu.lst into the pastebin so I can look and see how grub is configured.
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: probable need to ask someone with more knowledge than me :-)
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: ok
<gan|y|med> hello
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20894
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: let me know what works :-)
<gan|y|med> how is the ipw2200 (wlan) firmware implemented in ubuntu? i have my own kernel, but there is no hotplug dir to put the firmware into. but the standard kernel works with wlan.
<waspius> do u know how to setup hotmail with thunderbird?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Get yourself a Gmail account and leave hotmail for Windows users :)
<waspius> Hawkwind: :) i cannot cause i have it for many years
<Hawkwind> waspius: You can forward your hotmail email to another email account IIRC
<waspius> Hawkwind: is that good?
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: want an gmail invite?
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: sure
<Hawkwind> waspius: If you can forward it from hotmail, I surely would
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: pm me a email address to send it to
<waspius> ok
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: do u pay for iirc?
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: no!
<gan|y|med> how is wlan firmware implemented in ubuntu? udev?
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: I am a yorkshire, don't pay b****er all if I don't have to :-)
<Tokeiito> could any one give name of good RPG or Strategic game for linux. Now i'm playing freeciv, but it become boring...
<Tokeiito> tryed planeshift, but my graphic card is too week for it
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: lol..which is the webpage for it?
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: for what?
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: iirc
<waspius> cant seem to find it
<TheGateKeeper> waspius: this what you are after?? http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<waspius> TheGateKeeper: yep thanx
<larson9999> Tokeiito: have you looked in the linux game tomb?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: had to use the command line in windows today, dreadfull, bash has spoilt me :-)
<Ace2005> Windows has a command line?
<trappist> Ace2005: sort of
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2005: debatable :-)
<Tokeiito> tomb?
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: well, if you HAVE to use windows, put some unix commands on.  you can get it looking pretty close to *nix
<TheGateKeeper> Ace2005: trappist a bad excuse for one
<Ace2005> Maybe its just never used i guess
<larson9999> Ace2005: you were serious?  sure it's got a command line.
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: hmmm that's a good idea
<Ace2005> yes i am serious
<Freddy2> larson9999: not so close.. but gnu command line utils for windows (including also bash) does its job "great"
<trappist> it's not terribly useful
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: there are lots of the linux commands that have been ported.  shells, too.
<Ace2005> i just type stuff like ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx in the run boc
<trappist> yeah if you install cygwin suddenly it's not so bad
<larson9999> Freddy2: well, kinda close.  windwos will never be linux.
<larson9999> trappist: i was talking withough cygwin
<larson9999> without
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: interesting idea, but using konsol is just a much more pleasent experience
<Ace2005> Yup i like konsole
<trappist> larson9999: yeah there are ways to get this and that unix cli utility, but if you install cygwin you get pretty much everything you'd want
<Freddy2> i'd like to have a multi-tab konsole for windows, but.. xD
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: i just meant if you HAVE to like for work etc.  i had to do some bat files at work so i installed sed, et al to make things sane.
<larson9999> trappist: yeah but sometimes you can't install cygwin.  and i was just pointing out that even if you can't use cygwin you can still do a lot to make the command prompt reasonable.  that's all
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: I am in the same position, my primary OS at home is now linux, but at work I still have to use windows
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: i don't want that to change really.  windows has made me a lot of money :)
<waspius> i installed thunderbird and now i cannot remove it...apt-get remove thunderbird shows that it is not installed and adept shows it is not installed..but it is still in the menu and it still works
<Ace2005> waspius: Install it again and then remove it
<waspius> ok
<larson9999> waspius: did you install it outside of apt?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: alright for everyone else :-) :-)
<Kiongku> hey ppl. u know where qt-config is found?
<waspius> larson9999: yes
<west-en> can i get help with midi?
<gebruiker123> how much memmory is needed for Kubuntu?
<epyfro> 256
<epyfro> mg
<larson9999> waspius: if you installed it without using apt, it won't think it's installed and you'll have to uninstall without apt, too.  afiak
<gebruiker123> epyfro: you use 256?
<TheGateKeeper> gebruiker123: works on my test box P3, 12Mb RAM 20Gb HDD
<Freddy2> epyfro: 256 without X running?
<waspius> larson9999: so what should i do???apt-get remove thunderbird does not work
<epyfro> no i use 2g
<TheGateKeeper> 128Mb RAM ooops can't type today
<gebruiker123> i have 256 here and kde is slow as hell
<epyfro> yep
<larson9999> waspius: check out the thunderbird site and see how it says to uninstall it.
<gebruiker123> why?
<waspius> ok
<gebruiker123> kde should run smooth right?
<waspius> thanx
<Freddy2> sure.. kde uses lots of resources
<gebruiker123> (with 256 mb..)
<Ace2005> Its not called thunderbird is it? isn't it mozilla-thunderbird or something?
<gebruiker123> so why is 256 not enough?
<TheGateKeeper> gebruiker123: can be a bit resource hungry
<gebruiker123> konquror is slow
<gebruiker123> (in starting)
<waspius> Ace2005: yes i think u r right
<waspius> thanx
<gebruiker123> so why does kubuntu say 256 mb needed?
<Freddy2> you'll have to upgrade your system, or move to another lighter desktop
<larson9999> Ace2005: oh yeah waspius if you installed via apt, it's called mozilla-thunderbird and not thunderbird
<waspius> ok i removed it
<TheGateKeeper> gebruiker123: what processor?
<pierreth> hello, how can I add an icon to a kicker menu item?
<gebruiker123> TheGateKeeper: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz
<TheGateKeeper> pierreth: right click Menu editor
<Freddy2> celeron sux
<Kiongku> got 1 Gb ram.. no prob
<Kiongku> and yeah celeron sucks.
<trappist> pierreth: run kmenuedit and edit the entry
<dooglus> gebruiker123: I'm running KDE, firefox, evolution, emacs, mplay, konsole and gaim - it's using 277mB in totaol.
<gebruiker123> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz | 256 mb | 38GB
<dooglus> gebruiker123: 2.2GHz Intel P4
<waspius> is there a way to make the auto run to show any program i want in it?ie if i input a dvd to get xine to start?
<gebruiker123> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz | 256 mb | 38GB  (Should it be that it takes quite a while to fireup konq or firefox?
<gebruiker123> )
<pierreth> trappist: there is no way to add on icon with this editor
<TheGateKeeper> true also with my P3 box
<Freddy2> without using amarok and akregator you shouldn't have much problems when using kde, i think
<trappist> pierreth: but there is.  you click the square where you would see the item's icon if it already had one, and you get an icon selection interface
<pierreth> trappist: ok, I see!
<gebruiker123> TheGateKeeper: what does you hdparm output look like?
<Kiongku> Freddy2: nice.. makes me remember to start my amarok for some music XD
<Freddy2> xD
<gebruiker123>  Timing cached reads:   1152 MB in  2.01 seconds = 574.36 MB/sec
<gebruiker123>  Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  3.04 seconds =  15.15 MB/sec
<gebruiker123> TheGateKeeper: normal?
<TheGateKeeper> gebruiker123: sorry no idea, haven't got my test box connected up at the moment
<Freddy2> gebruiker123: and of course don't use superkaramba if you have a high cpu usage
<larson9999> big day today... going to install linux on my wife's laptop
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: does she know?
<Freddy2> xDD
<gebruiker123> Freddy2: i don't use superkaramba just default kubuntu settings
<gebruiker123>  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT82 <-- my hd
<larson9999> lol@ TheGateKeeper: yeah.  just on an external hd.  but i've been prepping her for the idea for years
<gebruiker123> [  177.803552]  VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:
<pierreth> is there a version of konsole that is less buggy?
<gebruiker123> aterm?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: still got her comfort zone then lol
<Freddy2> konsole buggy? what kde version?
<pierreth> Freddy2: how can i know?
<Freddy2> at konqueror/konsole, help / about kde
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: keep threatening my other half with a linux install of her laptop :-)
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: yeah, but she has used linux off and on for a while.  i'm setting up a separate machine that will only run mainframe emulator that we'll also network into so hopefully soon enough this house will be very close to most of the enviroments i've worked in.
<pierreth> Freddy2: i don't have the konsole
<Freddy2> not konqueror or any other k-app too?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: cool :-)
<pierreth> Freddy2: 3.5.2 from konqueror
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: she has masters in CIS(i think that's right) but doesn't work and doesn't really want to 'practice' but i'm doing my best to make her.  i've finally got her convinced start a project that makes toddler levels for OSS games that include level editors.
<Freddy2> hmm what do you mean "buggy"?
<pierreth> Freddy2: you type a loooong line, it continues on the same lines instead of going down
<dooglus> pierreth: doesn't that depend what program you're running inside it?
<Freddy2> i had never seen it before..
<pierreth> dooglus: no, i don't this problem with Terminal from xfce
<Freddy2> but this appears only using bash inside konsole? that's a bit strange
<pierreth> dooglus: using bash for example
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: CIS??
<pierreth> Freddy2: i don't know....
<Freddy2> pierreth: try to upgrade to 3.5.4, or simply post a new bug at kde's site
<Freddy2> what distro are you using?
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper: computer major.  i didn't go to college and don't listen well to my wife so i don't know the acronym  :)
<pierreth> Freddy2: ok, is 3.5.4 ready for production?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: we all suffer from that one (not lisening to hard :-) )
<Freddy2> 3.5.4 is better than 3.5.3, and this one is better than 3.52, and so on
<pierreth> ok
<Freddy2> *3.5.2
<larson9999> one thing i notice in 3.5.4 is that progress bars extend beyond their boundaries
<pierreth> Freddy2: i should go to the kde website and see how to upgrade?
<enzo> I cannot log into my desktop. It keeps looping to my login screen
<larson9999> maybe progress bar isn't the proper term
<Freddy2> what distro are you using?
<enzo> any ideas?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: Sorry for the delay, had something to attend to.
<pierreth> Freddy2: Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: you winning?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: your config looks ok.  Unless /dev/hda and /dev/hda2 don't exist, I'm not sure what the problem is.
<TheGateKeeper> pierreth: use the (k)ubuntu wiki site
<TheGateKeeper> pierreth: there is a repo for 3.5.4
<pierreth> TheGateKeeper: Ok
<Freddy2> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: try download gparted livecd see what it makes of it, can you backup and reinstall as a last resort?
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: you using SATA?
<Cavallo> hi
<Cavallo> how I can connect to vpn netwrok at workplace ?
<TheGateKeeper> Cavallo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_Configure_and_start_PPTP_tunnels_.28VPN.29
<pierreth> TheGateKeeper: how can I use the package file?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: no, we use scsi only.
<TheGateKeeper> add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: I'm a little confused now.  Why are you asking me questions?  My system is working fine.  We're trying to fix your grub install problem.  No?
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: not a driver problem so not recognising your HDD correctly??
<pierreth> TheGateKeeper: you mean append the file?
<cannonball> trappist: Holy cow.  It's been years since I've seen you around.  Good to see you're still alive!
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: I haven't got a grub install problem, think you have picked on the wrong person, I thought it was you with the problem :-)
<Freddy2> haha
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: woundered why that question came out of the blue :-)
<Kiongku> anyone konws where i can find the qtconfig in kubuntu?
<cannonball> TheGateKeeper: you're right, it was TheFuzzBall (nick completion bangs me this time) :-)
<GameX> zxc
<TheGateKeeper> cannonball: close :-)
<Freddy2> Kiongku: a common place is /usr/lib/qt3/bin, but try find
<Kiongku> i cant find the bin
<Roman> sdsd
<nagyv> hello! how can I kill a defunct program (Skype) that uses my sound device?
<Roman> chil
<Roman> wy can skype not share my sound device with other programs
<trappist> cannonball!
<trappist> cannonball: so you've found the light too, eh?
<cannonball> Long time no see.  Join the #Kubuntu-Offtopic channel, let's catch up?
<roberto1> HElp my os crashes due to kernel32.dll
<Freddy2> wtf?
<roberto1> in wine
<Admiral_Chicago> roberto1, oh
<roberto1> in wine
<Admiral_Chicago> i was about to call you a super n00b
<Freddy2> xD
<roberto1> why Admiral_Chicago ?
<pierreth> TheGateKeeper: OK
<nagyv> Roman: because it is buggy, but there are several wrappers/workarounds
<Admiral_Chicago> because i thought you were asking for help in a linux room for some windows error
<roberto1> Admiral_Chicago,  how is Jerry SPringer doing?
<Admiral_Chicago> roberto1, i have no idea, i don't use wine
<roberto1> beer only huh?
<roberto1> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> I don't think he's on, but I'm not exactly looking for him
<roberto1> oh
<luizhenriqueunic> galera
<luizhenriqueunic> alguem pode me ajudar
<Freddy2> si hablas en ingles.. seguramente
<juanchinho> hello
<Roman> nagyv i dont understond
<wind> is it possible to install ubuntu alongside kubuntu?
<wind> then switch between the two
<wind> so i don't lose all the settings and whatnot on kubuntu
<jeff_hann> wind: why not install gnome-desktop?
<nagyv> Roman: what? google for skype_dsp_hijacker and look at http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=48195
<D4rkly> you should be able to put in on another drive or create more partitions. you may need to reconfigure grub though
<wind> i can do that?
<jeff_hann> of course
<nagyv> Roman: the tips&tricks can be useful here http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kopete%20skype/#cp-content too
<jeff_hann> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<wind> how
<Admiral_Chicago> wind, you could dual boot?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wait, yea you can
<wind> yeah
<wind> i want to duel boot
<wind> dual
<pierreth> TheGateKeeper: i will wait for the upgrade, it is too complicated :-(
<Admiral_Chicago> resize your partition, then install ubuntu as regular
<nagyv> Roman: I have found these steps. Until today I used the dsp_hijacker, I tryed to switch to the forum's solutions, but I am not really satisfied albeit its first nice results.
<Admiral_Chicago> then in konsole type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Admiral_Chicago> wind, i think you can also make it so your settings stay on one part
<Admiral_Chicago> just log in in Gnome or KDE depending
<Admiral_Chicago> unless you want different settings and date....
<wind> i have kubuntu right now
<wind> i want to have ubuntu too?
<wind> can both share everything i've done?
<wind> same bookmarks, same settings, codecs, etc
<waspius> anyone play cs ?
<Admiral_Chicago> wind, yea just install Gnome by doing apt-get install gnome-desktop I think...
<wind> k
<jeff_hann> and switch from kdm
<Admiral_Chicago> check in adept/synaptic
<wind> would it let me change through the login manager?
<wind> like when i reboot, i get the login screen then i can pick kubuntu or ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<Admiral_Chicago> log in as Gnome or KDE
<Kiongku> anyone compiled krusader here?
<roberto1> does xgl work with kde?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Why would you need to compile it ?  Just sudo apt-get install krusader
<roberto1> FRIENDS!!!!!!
<roberto1> FELLOW GEEKS!! :P
<Hawkwind> roberto1: Easy on the caps
<roberto1> ok :)
<roberto1> soz
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone know the font used in the ubuntu logo
<Hawkwind> !xgl > roberto1
<nagyv> !xgl > nagyv
<TheFuzzball> how do I upgrade from KDE 3.5.2 to 3.5.4 in Dapper
<Hawkwind> TheFuzzball: Add the right sources to your sources.list
<Roman> nagyv no not skype for google
<Admiral_Chicago> TheFuzzball, kubuntu.or
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu.org
<Admiral_Chicago> add the key
<Admiral_Chicago> and add the line to your sources.list
<nagyv> Roman: sorry, what not for what? :)
<Hawkwind> TheFuzzball: # kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
<Hawkwind> #deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<trappist> so, gpg --recv-keys DD4D5088; gpg --export --armour DD4D5088 > kubuntu.asc; sudo apt-key add kubuntu.asc
<jaspreet> hi
<gabriel> hi?
<wind> ok i installed ubuntu now what
<wind> do i have to setup a login or can i use the one i have now
<magda> halo?
<gabriel> I have problems installing a wireless internet conection on my hp nx 6125, does anyone knows how to solve this problem??
<gabriel> I've checked tutorials on the web but they didn't work
<nagyv> winxpert: you can use the same one
<nagyv> winxpert: sorry, I wanted to reply to wind
<juan> Is there any way to export the mail in Evolution or Thunderbird in something like the PST's of Outlook?
<nnn0> hm i'm having trouble getting vsftpd to work, anyone done this ?
<Hawkwind> nnn0: Curious...why are you using vsftpd instead of proftpd ?
<nnn0> hm why would i do that ?
<MitchM> its easier.
<Hawkwind> It's easier, and more popular.
<nnn0> i don't want easy, i want secure :)
<nnn0> hm
<Hawkwind> It happens to be very secure
<yml> hello
<nnn0> k
<MitchM> its only as secure as _you_ make it
<nnn0> maybe i should give it a go, but i'm just so used to vsftpd :)
<MitchM> ftp is ftp
<aliasfred> q. is there a way to redirect the output of a program in the input of anot\her ? ala jack ?
<nnn0> ehehe
<yml> I would like to start a bash file each time I am loging in. This bash file define the xmodmap configuration.
<aliasfred> yml, in .bashrc or /etc/profile
<yml> Does someone could tell me what is the ubuntu way of doing this.
<dooglus> yml: what do you mean by "logging in"?
<fritsch> dooglus: i think when logging into kde session
<yml> dooglus> I mean each time I am do a "login"
<fritsch> yml: there is a difference, text-login, graphical login
<fritsch> yml: but if you want to load "xmodmap" i think it is X
<yml> aliasfred>so far there is no .bashrc so I have created a .xmodmaprc
<dooglus> yml: you run the "login" command?  or you use kdm?  or gdm?  or what?
<fritsch> yml: you could just place this script into ~/.kde/Autostart/
<yml> fritsch> yes it is x "login"
<dooglus> if you're talking about logging in using the graphical kdm login screen, then .bashrc won't help you, 'cos bash isn't involved in the process
<yml> fritsch> this is what I was loking for
<yml> ~/.kde/Autostart/
<fritsch> yml: mmh, this is only for your user ... look, that the script is executable (chmod +x)
<Freddy2> and you can also create ~/.kde/shutdown/ if you want to
<yml> fritsch> it is already
<yml> very interesting
<fritsch> yml: it is working?
<roberto> Do you guys no what happend in 1997 between Steve Jobs and Bill Gates when MS invested 150 million in apple? I do Mac OSx will be apple to run xp apps without running xp by implementing a windows api layer in OSX 10.5
<yml> btw what is katapult?
<roberto> running xp apps w/o getting infected :o
<fritsch> yml: Press ALT SPACE
<yml> nice picture
<roberto> yml i lub u :0
<yml> is there something usefull?
<fritsch> yml: now press a command like k3b or so
<Freddy2> roberto: m$ owns near 40% of apple.. apple is not a far different company
<fritsch> yml: now type i mean
<roberto> Freddy2 but if the rumors are true i am getting a mac
<fritsch> yml: it` s a quick starter for applications a katapult ;-)
<joscha> does anybody know of amarok 1.4.2b1 debs for kubuntu?
<roberto> running xp apps on mac w/o xp
<Freddy2> it's your choice..
<yml> fritsch> I do not understand what do you mean by press a command
<roberto> is great
<roberto> ;o
<roberto> =p
<fritsch> yml: press alt space
<fritsch> yml: after that type: k3b
<fritsch> yml: press enter
<roberto> best of both worlds
<fritsch> yml: now clear?
<roberto> and open source can also run on it
<Freddy2> why i would need xp apps, having linux apps? for those certain unable at linux you can try crossover, so.. why mac? i don't need it at all
<fritsch> roberto: it`s so cool, that you could create an own channel on irc for it?
<Freddy2> xD
<fritsch> :-)
<roberto> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/
<roberto> :P
<yml> fritsch> yes very nice
<roberto> fritsch,  i lub u2 btw :0
<fritsch> roberto: thx
<roberto> Does anybody use crossover to run office on linux?
<roberto> from codeweavers?
<yml> fritsch> Autostart is a folder so I should drop my script in it, isnt it?
<fritsch> roberto: www.openoffice.org
<fritsch> yml: yes
<roberto> fritsch,
<roberto> office is the standard
<roberto> and better than openoffice
<fritsch> roberto: better is no relation like ">" in math
<fritsch> roberto: so at least you have to do "structural induction"
<ballchalk> hello
<roberto> more functionality and compatibility with existing fileformats
<MitchM> hah.
<roberto> thus more efficient
<MitchM> openoffice > m$ office :-)
<Freddy2> hoho
<Toti85> die im #ubuntu.de laestern ueber kde T_T
<intelikey> ooh  poo    what was that problem in /dev again when k3b cant find any scsi purner ?
<ballchalk> i'm using windows 2003 and i thot it was superior to linux until i spent 5 hours doing my laptop
<fritsch> roberto: compatibility *G* - the whole world has to be compatible to them ...
<roberto> damn you open source zea lots :'(
<roberto> you made me cry :'(
<intelikey> what is the scsi control devices ?
<fritsch> stop talking to him ;-) he just wants this
<Freddy2> fritsch: sure
<MitchM> affirm.
<ballchalk> how often does ubuntu updates new versions?
<roberto> True or False: open source is for people that can't afford a macintosh?
<fritsch> Freddy2: MitchM: We could play a game
<roberto> :D
<MitchM> sounds good.
<intelikey> ballchalk 6 month
<MitchM> what did you have in mind?
<fritsch> What would you buy, if you had 150 euro + 220 euro (which you did not pay to M$ OS and Office)?
<fritsch> no sorry, we leave him alone, this would be better
<intelikey> roberto true or false you are just here to troll ?
<Freddy2> TRUE! xD
<ballchalk> intelikey i'm downloading kubuntu 6.06 and would it be easy to upgrade like recompiling kernel? htis is something i know nothing about
<roberto> inc|freaky, FALSE
<MitchM> ballchalk: It is easy to upgrade from one to the other.
<roberto> intelikey, FALSE*
<intelikey> ballchalk no recompiling at all.   just two commands to upgrade.
<inc|freaky> roberto: oO
<ballchalk> for example if i am using 6.06 and 6.08 comes out....is there a great difference? how easy will i be able to patch to 6.08?
<fritsch> roberto: i think the "*" point to TRUE
<ballchalk> wow really
<aliasfred> open source is for people who cant stand the ridiculness of apple marketing :)
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfred, and who wont pay for a unix system
<intelikey> ballchalk yes.  you update your sources.list and do a  apt-get dist-upgrade    badabing.
<ballchalk> i was trying to decide if freebsd was good but then their platform doesnt do kernel upgradabiilty
<ballchalk> o
<MetaMorfoziS> what is db2 certification?
<serzholino> ballchalk: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, that's all
<Admiral_Chicago> ballchalk, or do a sudo "dist-update -d"
<Admiral_Chicago> or some command like that
<serzholino> to upgrade to next release
<ballchalk> also ibm has HCL and redhat detects all the devices in my thinkpad laptop.....so......does that mean ubuntu will work the same way detecting my devices redhat will detect also?
<Admiral_Chicago> gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<serzholino> yep, there are many apt frontend
<fritsch> ballchalk: which IBM do you own?
<ballchalk> T43
<fritsch> ballchalk: with radeon chipset?
<ballchalk> radeon video intel 915 chipset
<ballchalk> radeon v3200
<fritsch> ballchalk: pretty much should really run out of the box
<ballchalk> it was the tops when i got it
<ballchalk> wow
<fritsch> ballchalk: wireless, suspend, etc.
<ballchalk> its also got a biometric fingerprint reader
<ballchalk> cool
<fritsch> ballchalk: mmmh this is a "more" problem
<ballchalk> oh
<ballchalk> ibm has it
<ballchalk> i'll look for it but not important
<ballchalk> so ok
<ballchalk> ACPI is implemented?
<fritsch> ballchalk: of course
<ballchalk> i was using Mac os x on my thinkpad and it ran hot
<fritsch> ballchalk: www.thinkwiki.org
<ballchalk> not powermanagement
<texas319_> test
<ballchalk> niiice
<fritsch> ballchalk: look there, about you modell
<texas319_> hey all
<ballchalk> eya
<ballchalk> i thikn i already did
<ballchalk> ima look again
<MitchM> hello texas319_
<texas319_> can I add kubuntu to a windows based domain
<texas319_> as a client
<ballchalk> yo texas where u from?
<MitchM> for what purpose?
<ballchalk> i don't mean texas
<texas319_> Houston
<ballchalk> wow
<ballchalk> i'm from alief
<texas319_> Lol
<texas319_> koo
<ballchalk> yea
<ballchalk> i moved to jersey tho 6 mos
<texas319_> i am at work up here in jersey Village now
<ballchalk> family still there in houston
<texas319_> koo
<ballchalk> WTF
<ballchalk> and you're in NJ?
<ballchalk> i'm in NJ
<texas319_> naww
<ballchalk> oh
<texas319_> Jersey Village up in north houston... 290 and beltway area
<ballchalk> yeap houston traffic worsening?
<ballchalk> by the year
<texas319_> yea
<texas319_> i live in clear lake
<texas319_> so i see the brunt of it
<Polarbeer> has anyone here installed a HP printer? i can't get mine to work.
<ballchalk> oh ok
<texas319_> now i am back to ubuntu
<texas319_> lol
<ballchalk> yea ur way out hehe
<ballchalk> back?
<ballchalk> what else'dju use
<fritsch> Polarbeer: me
<ballchalk> i installed went from mac os x on my thinkpad to windows2003 now looking at kubuntu
<Polarbeer> great
<fritsch> Polarbeer: KDE-Icon-Settings-Printer
<ballchalk> i went into #freebsd and they flamed me man
<fritsch> Polarbeer: get Systemadmin
<fritsch> Polarbeer: add your printer
<Polarbeer> i have done everything according to instructions, but it still doesnt work
<fritsch> Polarbeer: GDI Printer?
<Polarbeer> GDI? whats that?
<fritsch> Polarbeer: you chose the correct port? LPT/USB?
<fritsch> Polarbeer: a windows printer
<Polarbeer> yes
<Polarbeer> Photosmart 1315
<fritsch> Polarbeer: mmh, sorry no "diagnostic" idea
<fritsch> Polarbeer: cannot see the logfiles
<Polarbeer> thanks anyway
<ballchalk> oh great so thinkwiki doesn't just talk about redhat but covers all distros as a whole?
<ballchalk> so anything that works in redhat will work in kubuntu then ?
<fritsch> ballchalk: yes
<ballchalk> whoa
<ballchalk> ok cool kubuntu i tis
<fritsch> ballchalk: install, update
<ballchalk> yea also i don't wanna stay handicapped to the same kernel in *bsd not to mention the heated community
<ballchalk> what the heck are they all pissed off about all the time anyway
<fritsch> ballchalk: you aren` t
<fritsch> ballchalk: you can always build your own
<pete_> I'm new to ubuntu but I've been using linux for years.  Why in god's name do you rely so heavily on sudo?
<fritsch> ballchalk: but, if everything is working?
<fritsch> ballchalk: no problem, or?
<MitchM> pete_ : Its just for the use of "newer" users
<fritsch> !sudo > pete_
<fritsch> !sudo
<nagyv> Roman: I just learned that Skype 1.3 beta is out for Linux. It finally supports ALSA, so with a simple setup it will work out of the box. Download: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html , toread for existing bugs: http://juljas.net/linux/skype/
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ballchalk> so what are the main differences or philosphies of each linux distro anyway?
<Roman> oooooooo nice
<pete_> I know what it does, I just am not certain its easier for new users.  I'm not new, so I'm biased, but I don't like it.
<MitchM> pepe_ I remove sudo from my ubuntu install and just login as root when I need to do something that requires such access
<Freddy2> pete_: i also don't like it.. su is greater imho, but..
<pete_> since everyone has sudo rights, does that mean that its easier to compromise a ubuntu machine since if you can get user rights, you win?
<pete_> or is that not true somehow?
<MitchM> not everyone should have sudo rights.
<Freddy2> everyone?
<MitchM> only the _main_ non-root user should have sudo rights
<pete_> well, I only made one user account
<Freddy2> by default only the first created account..
<pete_> so the first user account is a quasi-administrator
<Freddy2> certainly
<georg> hi
<pete_> and everyone else has no sudo rights
<MitchM> other users get nasty "error" messages when they try to use sudo
<nagyv> I just tried to install Skype 1.3 beta, but it requires a package called Desktop. What is this for?
<texas319_> has anyone added kubuntu to a windows domain before
<texas319_> is this even possible
<MitchM> texas319_ why would you want to do so?
<MitchM> and what does google say on the matter?
<Freddy2> MitchM: but can you return to a classic root based system?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> not on ubuntu
<MitchM> sure.
<Admiral_Chicago> unless you want to break the box
<MitchM> Just remove sudo from the system
<MitchM> ^.^
<Admiral_Chicago> from what i understand
<fritsch> MitchM: no
<texas319_> because my companies is windows based and i need to access some stuf on the domain
<Freddy2> Admiral_Chicago: i this it's possible, by setting the password for root.. isn't it?
<fritsch> MitchM: you can set a root pwd for login, etc.
<fritsch> MitchM: but kde apps are compiled for sudo support
<pete_> sudo passwd
<fritsch> pete_: yes of course ... but k3b for example asks for the user password
<yml> me again still fighting with my key binding pb for my laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> Freddy2, from what I understand, Ubuntu is set up not to require a root account
<fritsch> pete_: on debian it wants the root login
<pete_> fritsch: that certainly changes things
* MitchM doesnt use the GUI much for linux stuff
<MitchM> CLI > GUI
<pete_> what happens if you aren't the sudo user and are trying to use k3b?
<Freddy2> Admiral_Chicago: for several admin tasks su is better than sudo.. you don't have to keep the password valid for a certain period of time like sudo does (15 min i think)
<fritsch> pete_: thats bad
<yml> Now I have store my xmodmap in ~/kde/Autostart but this script reference XF86mail for example
<Freddy2> pete_: i suppose you can try kdesu
<pete_> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> from my own experience, I have yet to find anything that requires me to be su, i have done everythiing sudo
<yml> where the relation between XF86mail and thunderbird need to be done
<fritsch> yml: you have to store the script there, not the modmap
<Admiral_Chicago> i guess if you want to do kdesu kate you can
<fritsch> yml: try xkbsetup
<Admiral_Chicago> i just do a sudo nano...
<fritsch> yml: h xbindkeys
<pete_> I'm just dissapointed, everyone talks about ubuntu like it's the best thing since sliced bread.  But for experienced users, its really not that great.
<MitchM> vim > nano
<Kiongku> hey guys.. kpersonalizer keeps starting each time i boot up my system.. how to stop it?
<MitchM> but ubuntu _is_ great
<nnn0> aarg what's up with inetd on kubuntu
<MitchM> its a "pretty debian"
<MitchM> and if you think about all the new users to Linux
<pete_> MitchM: this is true, but I prefer the debian way to the ubuntu way, most of the time
<MitchM> it is doing great hings
<Freddy2> pete_: maybe you should try gentoo, and compile every program you must install
* MitchM agrees with freddy2
<MitchM> name one thing that you like about Debian that ubuntu does wrong?
<pete_> Freddy2: my HD got hosed, which had gentoo on it. I installed ubuntu since I want have time to recompile gentoo until next week
<yml> fritsch>none of these files exist
<Kiongku> !kpersonalizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpersonalizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !info kpersonalizer
<ubotu> kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 474 kB, installed size 772 kB
<pete_> So I'm the last person ubuntu is aiming for, I just thought I'de give it a try since it's all the rage today.
<MitchM> pete_ name one thing that you like about Debian that ubuntu does wrong?
<pete_> MitchM: sudo
<Admiral_Chicago> pete_, you like it?
<pete_> MitchM: but I understand that its for new users
<MitchM> and is that all?
<pete_> MitchM: there's not much different. I don't like the brown
<MitchM> bah
<MitchM> use Kubuntu
<MitchM> kubuntu > ubuntu
<pete_> MitchM: I am actually
<Freddy2> well, some people use debian, others (k)ubuntu, others suse.. and i think most people use fedora.. simply try and compare
<MitchM> ah.
<MitchM> then change the theme =)
<tsdgeos> most people use fedora?
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> that's not the perception i have
<Admiral_Chicago> i used it at one time
<tsdgeos> but yours may be
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't like it
<Admiral_Chicago> as much as i like kubuntu, its awesome
<aliasfred> there is a distwatch about that
<Freddy2> well, i use opensuse, and currently i'm giving a try to kubuntu.. but i've seen many people trying fedora
<nagyv> I am trying to set up a local repository using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepositoriesTrivial, but I don't know how to set up pbuilder. Could someone help me?
<aliasfred> ubuntu being far ahead, suse behind and the rest being negligible
<fritsch> Freddy2: first thing i did with opensuse, i installed smart
<pete_> Fedora is my preferred binary distro.  Ubuntu isn't far behind.  The duo thing and some little annoyances are all that separates them
<pete_> s/duo/su
<fritsch> Freddy2: yast etc. is sooo damn slow
<Admiral_Chicago> Freddy2, i really like kubuntu, its pretty easy to use out of the box
<pete_> Like why doesn't su forward you X environment variables
<pete_> you can's su ad them open emacs in a window for example
<Freddy2> fritsch: i like a simple distro, but i love configure & cia xD
<pete_> I'm really sorry, I can't type today
<fritsch> pete_: do with your X logged in user: xhost + 127.0.0.1
<fritsch> pete_: now it works ...
<joscha> xhost +localhost @ pete
<pete_> thank you
<roberto> Can you get a windows virus in wine?
<joscha> and then su & emacs
<Admiral_Chicago> roberto, no
<Freddy2> roberto: still here?
<fritsch> roberto: you not :-)
<roberto> lol
<roberto> i love you guys :P
<joscha> roberto: sure, if the apis the virus uses is implentet in wine...
<roberto> lol
<fritsch> joscha: could be easier, just copy the content of an infected disk into it - done :-) virus is in
<ballchalk> how do i install kubuntu into 1 partition?
<Freddy2> no swap??
<roberto> is it possible to have a bootcamp virus that can go from os to os or have a virus that runs on machine level?
<ballchalk> as in having /var /home /etc all in the same disk
<joscha> mmmmh the virus could delete all your mp3s in your homedirectory...
<ballchalk> swap too
<ballchalk> like mac os x
<roberto> lol
<ballchalk> roberto no
<Freddy2> so you need 2 at least.. isnt it?
<aliasfred> http://distrowatch.com/ <- look at 'page hit ranking' it is a sort of the OS run by the people visiting their site... a way to evaluate how widely used is each distro. among their visitors
<ballchalk> hahah
<ballchalk> for swap im not sure if the mac
<ballchalk> well
<joscha> roberto: sure... a virus could start directly after booting the bios and could start the host-OS inside an VM
<ballchalk> hmmm i dont think so cuz it can span as many swp dumps
<pete_> aliasfred: and ubuntu wind by a landslide
<roberto> cool joscha
<joscha> but this would be a pretty complex-virus
<roberto> yeah
<roberto> lets make it :P
<ballchalk> machine level? never heard of it
<ballchalk> heh
<fritsch> roberto: for "let` s" <- us, you have also to work?
<roberto> what shall we call it the open source virus :p
<Freddy2> ballchalk: well, it could be seen as a way to have a dynamic swap space.. that's all i suppose
<ballchalk> yea
<ballchalk> so uh
<roberto> lets make an open source virus under gnu license :p
<roberto> let everybody help
<Freddy2> but you need free space for it.. you can use any common file for this (inside a partition)
<ballchalk> so what did the torvalds say about the new gpl?
<ballchalk> was it a big thing?
<fritsch> roberto: i would pay you 30000 $ for your thoughts while shaving ...
<proog> hey, i am running kubuntu on my laptop. its max screen resolution is 1280x800, but kubutu will only allow me to go up to 1024x768, which is also good, but i would really like to use the max res. what can i do?
<proog> *kubuntu
<fritsch> proog: intel chipset?
<proog> yes
<fritsch> proog: okay, can be tricky
<proog> but how?
<fritsch> proog: look at 915resolution tool
<Polarbeer> what about DC? anyone here use it?
* MitchM gets ready to watch proog crash his Xserver-xorg
<joscha> domain controller?
<Freddy2> XDD
<fritsch> Polarbeer: me again, you mean dc++?
<ballchalk> only if fritsch were to be a freebsd user then all would be peaceful
<Polarbeer> yes
<fritsch> Polarbeer: try valknut
<Polarbeer> ive downloaded it through Adept, but it dnt seem to work
<Polarbeer> not valknut though
<Polarbeer> is that better?
<fritsch> proog: download valknut
<fritsch> proog: sorry
<proog> ok
<Freddy2> valknut seems to have problems with certain options enabled at windows DC servers, but.. i think it's the best choice
<ccc_> Polarbeer: linuxdc++ is great
<ccc_> it's gtk+ though
<fritsch> proog: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<ccc_> fat superior to valknut which hasn't been updated for more than a year
<proog> so... not valknut?
<ccc_> *far
<fritsch> proog: after that reboot?
<Freddy2> ccc_: hmm i've heard about some recent changes in valknut.. maybe at cvs
<proog> so i apt-get 915resolution and reboot?
<derekS> is anyone else here having a problem with lm-sensors? http://pastebin.ca/136483   <---- that is my error, please help :)
<fritsch> proog: please try, yes
<Kiongku> ppl. How write a script for modprobe to Autostart?
<ccc_> Freddy2: ok. the GUI gives me a headache though. it's a real mess.
<fritsch> proog: this tool tries to find your resolution automatically
<nnn0> why can't i find inet.d ?
<fritsch> Freddy2: no real late changes
<proog> fritsch: couldntfind package 915resolution
<nnn0> i mean inetd
<Freddy2> ccc_: certainly its gui is a bit strange
<fritsch> proog: no?
<fritsch> proog:
<fritsch> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> its in universe
<proog> ok
<fritsch> but if you have an intel 855 chip
<fritsch> proog: you have to use 855resolution
<Freddy2> ccc_: is it a unix port of windows dc++?
<fritsch> proog: look here: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<Freddy2> or is simply copying its gui?
<fritsch> Freddy2: ldcpp.berlios.de <- this am i using
<yml> I am sorry to insist but I search on all the computer for "XF86mail" and I found a single file where this string is: inet in X11/xkb/symbols
<ccc_> Freddy2: yes, exactly. there's also a new project called dc-qt which looks promising for us kde users, but it's still (very) alpha.
<fritsch> Freddy2: sorry http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<Freddy2> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<proog> fritsch: i think it is an Intel 855GME + ICH4
<ccc_> Freddy2: on linuxdc++, there's a great guide at ubuntuforums on installing it (from cvs)
<fritsch> proog: okay wait
<ballchalk> burning kubuntu to disc woohoo
<nnn0> can someone please help me with inetd ?
<waspius> i installed some programs with wine but i had a problem and i want to uninstall them,...i clicked on uninstall but they dont uninstall although the process goes through what can i do?
<yml> this file is not where I can do the mapping between XF86mail and thunderbird
<Polarbeer> valknut doesnt seem to work either
<Polarbeer> nothing happens when i click "connect"
<fritsch> proog: you can take the howto, but use 855resolution
<bigbill52a> does anyone have a kdm default kdmrc?
<proog> ok
<Freddy2> well, i've tried to and it really works
<ccc_> Freddy2, Polarbeer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984
<Polarbeer> ty
<z421> hy
<Freddy2> ccc_: thx, i'm downloading sources from cvs
<bigbill52a> i would like to use a debian default kdmrc...so i can have more control over my log in screen
<derekS> so no one knows anything about my lm-sensors issue?
<fritsch> proog: have to leave
<proog> ok
<proog> bye, fritsch
<z421> which sources do i need to install the sun jre?
<z421> in the debian sid, its in the non-free tree, but where is it in ubuntu?
<Hawkwind> !java > z421
<z421> Hawkwind: thanx
<nnn0> noone here knows nothing about inetd - i find that hard to believe
<aliasfred> yeah me too
<aliasfred> maybe some secrets stuff is happening
<nnn0> :)
<Swatgoss> hi all, i'm french, some1 experienced connection trouble under Kubuntu ?
<Swatgoss> long loading times under browsers
<Swatgoss> and FTP transfer blocking
<aliasfred> what is your isp
<Freddy2> modem? router?
<Swatgoss> 1 modem
<Swatgoss> 2 others Pc on router, under win XP
<Swatgoss> and works fine
<aliasfred> and is the web page downloading ultimatly
<aliasfred> what is your isp
<Swatgoss> after a looooong time
<aliasfred> ok ipv6
<Swatgoss> Free (in france)
<Freddy2> np with linux compatibility and your modem?
<aliasfred> you have to disable ipv6
<Swatgoss> ipv6 on my kubuntu ?
<aliasfred> the long time is the resolution of dns in ipv6
<aliasfred> it timesout
<aliasfred> yep
<ballchalk> brb
<Swatgoss> and how :/
<aliasfred> dont remember :) but very simple :)
<MitchM> jfgi
<Swatgoss> sudo ipv6 -> ipv4 :p
<Freddy2> hmm something about /etc/modules.conf was related to this
<Swatgoss> but don t XP use ipv6 too ?
<aliasfred> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html <- Swatgoss
<Swatgoss> ty, will look at this
<MitchM> XP does not use ipv6
<MitchM> not by default at least
<MitchM> you can install it optionally
<Swatgoss> ok, i saw it some times ago in updates or something like this
<MitchM> =)
<Polarbeer> ccc_: it doesnt work
<rafa> HI all, would like to know why I can't install ssh server
<rafa> I only have access to openssh-client
<ccc_> Polarbeer: at what point doesn't it work?
<z421> does anyone know if it's possible to regulate more channels with the kmix at the same time? like in the gnome mixer, where you can set which channels are regulated?
<MitchM> sudo apt-get install ssh?
<rafa> all the repositoires are up
<rafa> MitchM: it won't work
<Freddy2> haha, that's exactly what has happened to me this morning xD
<MitchM> what error do you get?
<Freddy2> rafa: have you changed your source.list and updated apt?
<Polarbeer> when i hit the cvs-d....
<rafa> it sas that the package isn't available, but some other package references it
<rafa> Freddy2: yes
<MitchM> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<MitchM> apt-get update
<rafa> MitchM: ssh just won't work... instead I have openssh-client
<MitchM> sudo apt-get update*
<rafa> but no server
<Polarbeer> it says "bad cvsroot"
<Freddy2> rafa: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<MitchM> I understand ;-)
<MitchM> try; sudo apt-get update
<MitchM> then sudo apt-get install ssh and tell me what it says
<Swatgoss> (oh, does the ping www.xxxxxxx.com in Konsole work ?)
<MitchM> swatgoss it should.
<Freddy2> Swatgoss: why not?
<Swatgoss> because its the same comand as CMD.exe
<rafa> MitchM: same thing
<Freddy2> what?
<MitchM> it says "package isnt available"
<rafa> MitchM: I've changed the sources.list file for what that page says
<Polarbeer> ccc_: when i type cvs-d:pserver.anonymous... it says "bad CVSROOT"
<Swatgoss> some commands in Konsole aren't the same as in cmd.exe
<Freddy2> and why should be the same?
<rafa> MitchM: great, now it works! really don't know what was missing on my sources.list
<rafa> thanks!!
<rafa> be right back, thanks!
<MitchM> rafa: yup :-) anytime
<nnn0> so not one of you guys use inetd ? :)
<MitchM> i use inetd 24/7
<Swatgoss> Freddy2: i don't know/care :p just asking if it work, to verify the connection is up
<Freddy2> which ping
<nnn0> well do you use inetutils-inetd or netkit-inetd ?
<MitchM> inetutils
<ccc_> Polarbeer: works for me. check your typing
<aliasfred> Swatgoss: yep "ping your.hostname.goes.here" do work
<ccc_> Polarbeer: copy and paste
<Polarbeer> how do i paste into konsole?
<Freddy2> shif + insert
<aliasfred> Swatgoss: "man ping" will give you some documentation about ping. or "ping -h" or "ping --help"
<Freddy2> shift + insert
<ccc_> Polarbeer: shift-insert
<nnn0> k thx
<Polarbeer> ok
<Polarbeer> thx
<Swatgoss> raaaaa can't translate my sentence in english ...
<Swatgoss> when a page fail in browser, i verify server with "ping www.server.com"
<Swatgoss> under Win
<anaski> ALC850_Linux.zip....how do i install these drivers
<MitchM> nn0: yup
<MitchM> nnn0: yup
<aliasfred> Swatgoss: same on linux. do "ping google.com" to check
<MitchM> and then ctrl + c to stop the ping swatgoss
<Polarbeer> thanks ccc_, now it worked. obviously misspelled something...
<Swatgoss> useful to know MitchM
<MitchM> swatgoss affirmative :-)
<anaski> or should i go to ubuntu channel but where is that?
<anaski> !untar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about untar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MitchM> ctrl + c is an all-round "end" command
<MitchM> untar?
<MitchM> tar -xf <filename>
<Swatgoss> unrar
<anaski> could you tell me some instructions how to untar and install an untarred file
<MitchM> to extract
<Swatgoss> oh ...
<MitchM> tar -xf <filename>
<anaski> or something
<MitchM> ./configure in the directory
<Freddy2> ccc_: linuxdc++ looks great.. i'll try it :D thx
<MitchM> or make install
<MitchM> then install\
<jujimufu> anaski: to extract a tar file, you must say if it's a tar.gz or tar.bz2 . If it's tar.gz, do "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz". If it's tar.bz2, do "tar -xjf filename.tar.bz2"
<anaski> its zip
<ccc_> Freddy2: glad to inform you ;)
<MitchM> unzip <filename>
<anaski> okay
<anaski> then how do i install
<anaski> install/ filename?
<MitchM> try just install
<anaski> dont know
<MitchM> or make install
<MitchM> or ./configure
<anaski> how do i make install
<MitchM> just type "make install" in the directory
<jujimufu> anaski: do ./configure
<MitchM> if your doing this from source
<anaski> from the console
<jujimufu> anaski: if it finishes without errors, do "make" and if that finishes also without errors, do "sudo make install"
<jujimufu> anaski: yeah, from the console. Have you untarred the file?
<anaski> ive unzipped it now
<anaski> it was a zip file
<MitchM> cd <directory>
<MitchM> ./configure
<jujimufu> anaski: ok, do "cd" and then type the name of the directory that just appeared. It's where you extracted it.
<MitchM> make
<Swatgoss> is there any op or moderators on this chan ?
<anaski> now in the directory is a bz2 file
<epitaf-laptop> i'm on an AMD Athlon XP-A, 1100 MHz. Should I get the i386 or the AMD64 install?
<Swatgoss> K lol
<Swatgoss> K7
<liku> Evening.
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop try to find a K7 version
<Swatgoss> and in any case use a AMD64, u don't have a A64
<bkudria> i am tryng to install kdelibs4c2a, but it complains "kdelibs4c2a: Depends: liblua50 (>= 5.0.2-5ubuntu1) but 5.0.2-5 is to be installed"...how do i fix this?
<anaski> alc-082604.tar.bz2????
<anaski> what do i do with this
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop (i mean NEVER use a AMD64 version ...)
<anaski> untar it somehow? and install..that  came from the zipfile
<Hawkwind> anaski: Untar it
<epitaf-laptop> Swatgoss, are you saying that I should NOT use a AMD64? Your sentence was a little hard to understand :)
<epitaf-laptop> As far as k7 goes, i cant find a k7 version
<Hawkwind> anaski: tar xjvf alc-082604.tar.bz
<Hawkwind> anaski: tar xjvf alc-082604.tar.bz2
<ccc_> epitaf-laptop: you can install the k7-kernel when the system is installed... so go with the i386 install
<bkudria> i am tryng to install kdelibs4c2a, but it complains "kdelibs4c2a: Depends: liblua50 (>= 5.0.2-5ubuntu1) but 5.0.2-5 is to be installed"...how do i fix this?
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop i know, i'm not english ... use a K7 version, or at least i386 would work, i tested 386 on my Barton
<bele> epitaf-laptop: you should use i386 version
<anaski> thanks
<epitaf-laptop> ok, thanks
<anaski> bye
<liku> Quick question: is there somewhere a guide describing *whole* process, how to compile a new kernel on (k/x)buntu?
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop you use CD to install ubuntu ? or do you update your existing kernel ?
<Hawkwind> liku: I have one
<ccc_> Polarbeer: you got it working yet?
<Hawkwind> liku: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop if u install from a CD select a 386 one, and after, update it to K7
<Hawkwind> liku: That's the one on my forums.  Works very well as I'm currently running 2.6.17.8
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.17.8 #1 SMP Wed Aug 9 11:20:13 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<fdoving> liku: this maybe? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<liku> Hawkwind: Does it work with ubuntu? I used to compile my own kernels, but with ubuntu things are a bit different, bootsplash, initrd, etc.
<liku> Hawkwind: I'll take a look.
<epitaf-laptop> Swatgoss, i am using a cd
<epitaf-laptop> ok i will update to k7 after the install
<epitaf-laptop> i might come back and ask how to do :D
<Hawkwind> liku: I see no reason why it wouldn't work.  It allows you to build what you want or don't want
<Hawkwind> liku: It also can use your current kernel .config file which makes things a bit easier
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop youre (will be ?) welcome :p
<Drenhead> I cannot get flash to work correctly in Firefox or Opera.  they run for about 2 seconds then freeze.
<liku> Hawkwind: Perfect, that's what I was looking for :) - thanks.
<epitaf-laptop> hehe thanks (in advance?) ;)
<bkudria> i am tryng to install kdelibs4c2a, but it complains "kdelibs4c2a: Depends: liblua50 (>= 5.0.2-5ubuntu1) but 5.0.2-5 is to be installed"...how do i fix this?
<Swatgoss> bkudria install liblua50 ?
<epitaf-laptop> Swatgoss, I might add that it's Ubuntu I'm installing, but maybe that doesn't make a difference?
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptop nope don't make much difference
<epitaf-laptop> ok
<bkudria> Swatgoss: i did...but it still complaisn
<bkudria> complains*
<fdoving> bkudria: 'sudo apt-get install liblua50=5.0.2-5ubuntu1'
<Swatgoss> epitaf-laptopi think kernels are the same (is it wright ?)
<ccc_> epitaf-laptop: except kubuntu is better ;)
<ccc_> Swatgoss: yes that's correct. same repos
<Swatgoss> bkudria like in windows, remove/reinstall
<fdoving> bkudria: and remove unofficial repositories from /etc/apt/sources.list or kmenu -> system -> adept manager -> manage repositories.
<bkudria> fdoving: i used the source-o-matic...i should undo that
<bkudria> ?
<bkudria> Swatgoss: ok, i'll try
<fdoving> bkudria: maybe, can you put the output of 'apt-cache policy liblua50' on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<Swatgoss> (network "stupid" question/confirmation: FTP transfers are affected by ipv6 slow down ?)
<liku> Swatgoss: Yes, assuming that ftp goes through ipv6.
<aliasfred> Swatgoss: only the connection establishement is affected.
<Hawkwind> liku: Glad to hear it.  Let me know how it works out for ya
<Swatgoss> oh, i had problems during transfers :p
<Swatgoss> something strange
<liku> Hawkwind: I will have to wait till tommarow :/, at the moment I don't have a decent Inet connection.
<Hawkwind> liku: Ok.  You can always register on my forums and post a comment or let me know here as well
<Hawkwind> Seveas: You around by chance ?
<Seveas> Hawkwind, yes
<Tokeiito> what lib has SDL.h file?
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Got a minute for a pm concerning the bot ?
<Seveas> Tokeiito, libsdl1.2-dev oslt
<jeff_hann> libsdl
<Tokeiito> Seveas: thanx
<Seveas> Hawkwind, if it's about not being able to add/edit factoids: I know, otherwise: sure, pm is open 
<bkudria> fdoving: the kubuntu paste timed out, but here you go: http://pastebin.ca/136545
<fdoving> bkudria: ok, looking..
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Ah ok.  Wasn't sure if you got the message or not.  Hobbsee tried to add one for me this morning and the bot told her no :P
<Kiongku> hey guys.. how can i setup this command "modprobe videodev" to auto load on startup?
<Seveas> Hawkwind, i've been working on the bot but unfortunately it's in a semi-broken state for a few days already -- some personal things got in the way of finishing the update.
<aguilar> hello
<Swatgoss> How can i set my own desktop resolution on my desktop, under Kubuntu (basic system, just after a fresh install), on win i use a 1200x900 desktop on 2 screens (2400x900 if u prefer), and i got a 6600GT
<fdoving> bkudria: oh.. you're on breezy. Are you sure you don't have any dapper repositories in your sources.list? mixing dapper and breezy might make problems.
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Ah ok.  Well glad to hear you are aware of it and hopefully we can get the facts added soon enough
<aguilar> tengo un problema con la placa de red en kubuntu
<Seveas> Hawkwind, sure -- tonight won't be possible but if it's not fixed by tomorrow I should be fired ;)
<bkudria> fdoving: i'm on breezy?  oh...maybe i checked the wrong option in source-o-matic...i'm actually on dapper
<bkudria> fdoving: that would explain it...thanks
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Hah!  Can't have you fired, then noone would maintain the bot :)
<fdoving> bkudria: that's explains it then. :)
<fdoving> -'s
<aguilar> no hay un canal spanish ?'
<Hawkwind> aguilar: English here.  Or try in #Kubuntu-ES
<Kiongku> hawkwind: any idea to my question?
<aguilar> thank
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: When you modprobe something, it should set that to be loaded on boot automatically
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: That's the point of modprobe
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: well that one modprobe videodev does not.. i have to put it each time my system restart
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Have you tried adding videodev to your /etc/modules file ?
<bkudria> fdoving: thanks for the help !
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: yeah trying now brb restart system as test
<Kiongku> hawkwind: nah its still not good..
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: one more thing.. kpersonalizer keeps opening each time i boot up.. how do i stop it?
<office_> hello
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Remove it from your startup file
<office_> can anyone help me install one movie player?
<Swatgoss> do u got Kaffeine ?
<Swatgoss> u just need codecs to get it wrok
<bele> hmm is there an easy way to solve my problem: clock was set to future (one hour or so). I set NTP on and voila - correct time. But now I'm unable to sudo anything
<office_> i have it
<Swatgoss> work*
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: where is it?
<office_> but it does nt works properly
<Swatgoss> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<office_> ah
<office_> and how can i install codecs?
<Swatgoss> see restricted formats
<office_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bele> sudo: timestamp too far in the future:
<Swatgoss> i found all codecs i need to play all format
<Swatgoss> and before this i spend at least 3 weeks without MP3 or vids ...
<office_> this is first time when i use linux
<Swatgoss> wasn't mine :'(
<Swatgoss> its not difficult
<Swatgoss> u just have to add some repositories
<bele> well ... I guess my problem will be solved in one hour or so :)
<Swatgoss> on /etc/apt/sources.list (i'm not sure)
<Swatgoss> add them and install the packages listed
<Swatgoss> and enjoy :p
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Can you paste your /etc/modules to a pastebin
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Startup file is in ~/.kde or something IIRC
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> I am not able to log into my kubuntu desktop
<draik> I am stuck on a loop trying to log in
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: cant find startup file
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I don't remember where it is since I don't use KDE :P
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: hehe lol
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: btw there's nothingn much in the modules.. just lp and psmouse on different lines
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Yeah I can't find the file Ubuntu uses.  In Mandriva it was /etc/modprobe.conf
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: doh.. nvm its my webcam and i dunt use it often anyway.. just got to remember that command XD
<charles1952> Help please! Being a newbie I have been messing with things that I shouldn't...namely the resources.list repository file. After doing a complete update I apparently installed a non-stable version of Kubuntu or the KDE front end. I find that many programs that I try to install crash during the installation process. Does anyone know how I can go back to the original configuration without having to do a completely new re-install?
<Hawkwind> charles1952: You upgraded KDE to 3.5.4 and want to revert ?
<larson9999> hmmm my machine has locked up a few times now with a white screen
<draik> larson9999, I can't even log in
<draik> I'm stuck in console
<larson9999> draik: lol
<charles1952> I don't know the version number. I do get a boot prompt that asks whether I want Kubuntu 23 or 26 to boot.
<larson9999> ok that's not funny
<larson9999> draik: well, then you're logged on
<Hawkwind> charles1952: Ok.  What happens when the system boots ?
<draik> larson9999, not really
<draik> no kde
<larson9999> sounds like you just need your graphics card setup
<h3sp4wn> kde 3.5.4 hardlocks various machines for me (approx 1 / 2 times a day)
<Swatgoss> charles1952 this looks normal ... (grub screen)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: happened to me twice on 3.5.2.  that's why i upgraded :)
<xav_> wow
<draik> larson9999, I needed to log in this morning to get my resume for a job and I had to tell him to get it from online.
<Hawkwind> draik: Are you using Nvidia drivers and recently done a kernel update or something and haven't reinstalled the drivers ?
<draik> luckily I added it
<xav_> kubuntu seems awfully unstable hearing you
<Hawkwind> charles1952: Please keep the conversation here in the channel
<draik> Hawkwind, nothing but the recent updates from adept
<draik> sorry, adept updater
<xav_> better use windows
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i'll try gnome out and see if it happens there.
<Hawkwind> charles1952: Open something like konqueror and click on Help then About
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: what is the problem ?
<Hawkwind> charles1952: That will tell you your KDE version
<charles1952> okay
<charles1952> BRB
<larson9999> the screen goes white and no manner of key combinations i know do anything i can tell.
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: no lock problems for me.
<charles1952> Version 3.5.4 is what I'm running.
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i googled for white screen and didn't find anything that looked like my prob
<draik> not being able to log in is annoying
<Hawkwind> charles1952: So you want to revert back to 3.5.3 then ?
<charles1952> Hawkwind: And I will keep the conv. in this panel..thanks.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: what video card ?
<charles1952> Is 3.5.3 the latest stable release?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: radeon xpress 200.  it's embedded in my mobo
<Hawkwind> charles1952: Yes.  3.5.4 has had issues for many users.  I reverted back to it as well
<draik> Hawkwind, I go to log in, type my password, it seems like its about to log in and then just goes back to asking me for my password again
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Are you using the fglrx from the repos or the later ones ?
<Hawkwind> draik: Error messages in pastebin would be a lot more helpful
<charles1952> Hawkwind: Okay...how do I revert?
<draik> I can't go online to pastebin
<draik> it's just a loop
<Hawkwind> charles1952: First, can you put your /etc/apt/sourcs.list into http://pastebin.ulteo.us please
<Hawkwind> draik: There are console browsers, like links or lynx
<h3sp4wn> draik: Sounds like some files in your home directory are possibly owned by root
<draik> h3sp4wn, how would I go about changing that?
<LeeJunFan> Ever since upgrading to 3.5.4 I haven't been able to burn DVD's well, oddly though k3b doesn't seem to be a package which was updated according to /var/log/dpkg.log, and mkisofs,growisofs also have not been updated.
<charles1952> Hawkwind: Okay...give me a minute and I will send the URL
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: hmmm i forgot how i installed this.  this is my time with ati.  i'll figure that out and let you know.
<Hawkwind> charles1952: Ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn> draik: chown -R yourusername * && chown -R yourusername .* (as root)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: is installed using #4 from this site: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/64489-ati-radeon-xpress-200-cant-change-screen-resolution.html
<draik> holy crapolla...
<draik> I am using 100% of my partition
<draik> I'm sure that's what's causing it
<larson9999> draik that'll cause all sorts of problems :)
<h3sp4wn> 5% should be reserved for root by default
* Swatgoss testing
<charles1952> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/55 is where it is stored.
<draik> how do I delete a directory?
<Hawkwind> charles1952: PM me and I'll help you revert back to 3.5.3
<Hawkwind> draik: rm -r
<draik> rm -?
<draik> thank you
<draik> Ok.
<draik> Here goes nothing
<draik> Time to log back in
<Swatgoss> Can Konqueror show the usage% of a HDD, like Win do ? (i use df to see it, but not really simple way to see this info)
<enzo> Swatgoss, open konsole and type 'df -h'
<enzo> That's basic though
<Swatgoss> in Konqueror :p
<cannonball> Swatgoss: kdf is an app that does what you want, though not in konq.
<LeeJunFan> Swatgoss: you can go to "Storage Media" and right click a device and get properties, and then check size but it actually does a more intensive check of all files sizes and takes a while.
<LeeJunFan> which I think is a bit stupid.
<Swatgoss> yep thats why i asked for Konqueror option like "df"
<chbaker__> hello all...
<Swatgoss> i also can use the "space use displayer" (don't know the name in english
<Swatgoss> )
<Swatgoss> but not as ergonimic as win display ...
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I would try downloading the very latest drivers from ati.com - then opt to build packages for dapper
<Freddy2> why don't u use kdf?
<Swatgoss> cause i just think about the option in konqueror :p
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: They have made alot of changes recently which are worth havnig
<draik> I'm in
<draik> Thank you all for your help
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: ok i will
<Polarbeer> ccc_: sorry... had to do other things for a while. Now it seems to be working. I'm connected and all, but i get the message "Hashing Failed: Unable to read hash data file"
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i tried that before but one of the options wasn't build for dapper so i didn't know what to pick
<Freddy2> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/08/17/sun_buys_hp/ <- "hewlett packard/compaq" is the same than "hewlett and packard"?
<h3sp4wn> inci
<slow-motion> hallo
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: when you get the file just do chmod +x ATI-whatever.run
<ccc_> Polarbeer: you installed it to /usr/local as the howto described, right?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: then ./ATI-whatever.run --help (the option is something like --buildpkg Ubuntu/Dapper
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: ok.
<Polarbeer> ccc_: yes
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: It should give you a few debs - possibly not the kernel module for the running kernel - but it may do (I don't have any ati stuff anymore)
<ccc_> Polarbeer: do: ls -l ~/.dc++/      to see if you own the contents of that dir
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i'll check it out.
<Freddy2> hmm next time i'll try to read also the body of the article.. XD
<larson9999> Freddy2: just yell at them for not making better titles
<ccc_> Polarbeer: what i meant was your username should be to the left of the file names, in both the user and group column :)
<Polarbeer> ccc_: i do, except for HaschData.dat
<Polarbeer> i created the file as root, because i got an error
<Polarbeer> before it said "couldnt locate file hashdata.dat" or something
<Polarbeer> so i created it
<Polarbeer> but i used chmod to give myself permissions (i was logged in as root)
<ccc_> Polarbeer: you mean you ran the program as root?
<Polarbeer> no
<Polarbeer> created it manually in console mode, just an empty file
<Polarbeer> running the console as root
<ccc_> Polarbeer: oh ok, i wouldn't recommend that. delete the file and restart
<Polarbeer> restart dc++?
<ccc_> yes
<Polarbeer> ok
<ccc_> as your user
<Polarbeer> ok
<trappist> after upgrading to an amd64 install, kmail can no longer do ntlm authentication.  anybody know where I should start looking to fix this?
<larson9999> ok, going to start building my mainframe.  this is just about as exciting as when i first found out i can run unix at home!
<Polarbeer> ccc_: ok, now its hashing very much
<ccc_> \o/
<jordo23> Is there a help doc or howto on how to install flash player for Konqueror?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: You can get some seriously cool looking sun stuff quite cheap these days
<Polarbeer> ccc_: thanks for your help! :D
<Swatgoss> for Konq ? i installed the flash for mozilla and Konq play flashs
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: you mean real sun stuff?  i'm taking mainframe emulator
<jordo23> I don't have Mozilla installed.
<Swatgoss> try to install its plugin
<Swatgoss> from flash.com (or something like that)
<Swatgoss> (mozilla = firefox for me=
<Swatgoss> )
<jordo23> Swatgoss: If I install it for Firefox it will work for Konq?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I am talking about having a mainframe
<ccc_> Polarbeer: glad to help :)
<Swatgoss> on my sys it works on Konq and firefox, since i iinstalled the plugin
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: me too.  i'm going to set up a machine deditcated to running hercules + mvs38j.  very close to the first mainframe i worked on.  and not too terrible different from the one i work on now(or did until a couple weeks ago).
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i've tried it out and it works rather well.
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: and the price is right :)
<Polarbeer> ccc_: den blockar mig frn att PM:a (oregistrerad anvndare..). tack fr tipsen!
<apallo19> is anyone familiar with attaching evolution to exchange server?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: xen and usermodelinux are quite interesting
<larson9999> yeah
<office_> who is romanian in here?
<fdoving> apallo19: you might have more success asking that in #ubuntu, as evolution is the default PIM there. we use kontact/kmail.
<apallo19> ahh
<apallo19> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<jott> apallo19: what's the actual problem? worked fine here.. ;)
<jeff_hann> office_, i am
<_uwo> hi all. have question regarding ipod - when i mount the ipod it mounts correctly, i can sync it, everything OK, but it is displayed as a "mounted camera" and gets the "camera" icon. where are these settings set? how can i change it to being recognised as an ipod or at least a removable drive?
<Swatgoss> i make smthing in my aliases list, it tells to reboot ... Ctrl+Alt+Bckspace is enough or computer restart needed ?
<fdoving> Swatgoss: what alias list?
<Swatgoss> this one /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Swatgoss> for deactivating ipv6
<fdoving> Swatgoss: reboot to activate changes, as the modules are loaded at boot time. and the ipv6 module is loaded already. If you don't want to reboot you can unload the ipv6 module with the command 'sudo rmmod ipv6'.
<Swatgoss> i prefer reboot :p windows stale :p
<fdoving> it's often the easiest :)
<Swatgoss> u tell me how to unload but how to reload :p i will have to reboot too ...
<fdoving> i tell you how to unload, not reload.
<xav_> hu, rebooting instead of simply removing a module is stupid
<Swatgoss> I'm stupid :p
<xav_> for some more complicated stuff, I don't know, but here..
<fdoving> xav_: it's not stupid if you want to check that it's not re-loaded at boot time.
<xav_> fdoving: you'll reboot sooner or later to find out
<Swatgoss> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> xav_: sure, but then you might have forgotten some of the changes you did that should be activated during next reboot, and so on.. a reboot of a desktop system doesn't hurt if you have the time and patience :)
<Swatgoss> i got loooot of time ...
<Swatgoss> and moooore patience
<Swatgoss> See You all :p
<jordo23> I am trying to install flashplayer for Konq, and I show it as a listed plugin under the config section, but it does not work. Anyone know why?
<jordo23> I ran through the installer script for flashplayer and it stated it was complete with no errors.
<xav_> first kde 3.5.4 kubuntu packages had problems?
<kyle_> ello
<kyle_> just installed kubuntu
<xav_> jordo23: I'm glad when flash doesn't work, what a stupid crap :)
<jordo23> xav: I want it to work though....any ideas?
<xav_> sorry, no
<kyle_> does anyone know how i can increase the mouse sensitivity?
<kyle_> wait
<xav_> which mouse?
<kyle_> how do i enable root?
<Freddy2> xDD
<xav_> you don't
<xav_> use sudo
<kyle_> the trackpad on the laptop
<kyle_> oh
<xav_> ho
<xav_> hm
<kyle_> so how would i go enabling root?
<xav_> you don't
<kyle_> er
<Dasnipa`> xav_, you _can_
<xav_> you don't need to
<Dasnipa`> you can enable root but sudo works as well
<xav_> actually, it annoyed me the first time
<kyle_> yea i can see why
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: "Settings" (next to Help) > "Configure Konqueror" Scroll down the side to plugins #
<kyle_> security reasons
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: "Settings" (next to Help) > "Configure Konqueror" Scroll down the side to plugins Click "Scan for new plugins"
<h3sp4wn> #
<xav_> but recently, I finally found I preferred using sudo :)
<kyle_> well the trackpad response is really bad
<xav_> so it always uses my user settings
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: It should fid it then (if you installed flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse)
<xav_> and completion works out of the box
<xav_> it kicks ass :)
<xav_> kyle_: maybe you can edit xorg.conf
<kyle_> like my index finger is aching cuz the trackpad isn't sensitive
<kyle_> oh ok
<xav_> kyle_: you don't know which driver is used?
<kyle_> lemme get to it
<swatgoss> Swat is back
<kyle_> xav uh no idea
<jordo23> h3sp4wn: what's the package name?
<xav_> hm I had a weird bug on debian
<xav_> don't know if it happens on ubuntu too
<kyle_> i am a switcher from mac os x --> kubuntu
<xav_> try modprobe -r psmouse && modprobe psmouse
<kyle_> ok modprobe it is
<kyle_> hold on
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: flashplugin-nonfree
<kyle_> do i sudo for that?
<xav_> kyle_: yes
<office_> so
<office_> i can`t play movies
<office_> :(
<kyle_> awe crap
<office_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swatgoss> (translation ? modprobe in french, or at least the complete name of this "thing" in english ?)
<kyle_> my mouse froze
<kyle_> what the he11
<xav_> kyle_: did you reload it?
<kyle_> how? i ran that command and my mouse froze
<kyle_> how do i unfreeze it?
<xav_> sudo modprobe psmouse
<swatgoss> microwave ?
<xav_> maybe that too
<swatgoss> (sorry)
<kyle_> xav it took that command but didn't unfreeze it
<kyle_> still frozen
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats (If you just install everything on that page you will have everything you need)
<kyle_> i dind't crash the mouse cursor did it
<xav_> you're 100% sure you reloaded it?
<xav_> lsmod | grep psmouse
<kyle_> xav how do i reload it?
<kyle_> ok hold on
<swatgoss> reset button on PC case ...
<kyle_> it shows psmouse running i think?
<kyle_> lsmod |grep psmouse shows it
<xav_> works fine here
<xav_> what do you see in dmesg ?
<kyle_> hmmm
<kyle_> holdon
<kyle_> dmesg | grep *ouse displays ps2 mouse device common for all device whatever thta means
<kyle_> ok ima restart
<office_> ok still not workking
<office_> getting angry
<kyle_> xav u there?
<Freddy2> kyle_: ps2 mouses require to switch off the pc completely, and then restart for working again
<office_> installed codecs and mplayer and nothing...
<office_> :((
<kyle_> awe man
<kyle_> thanks freddy
<kyle_> brb
<office_> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<office_> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<swatgoss> test
<office_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<TheGateKeeper> office_: I use amaroK, xine engine, libxine-extracodecs and w32codec
<swatgoss> cool after 75secs deconnection Konversation loads the missed sentences
<gebruiker> I need to clone my hd to other hd's trough cd/dvd automaticly. What options are there?
<swatgoss> on 2 PCs ?
<gebruiker> swatgoss: 10 pc's but no network
<swatgoss> ouch
<gebruiker> all identical hardware
<swatgoss> i only got 2 PCs in my room :p
<dragonkh> hello
<MitchM_> did you use our friend google gebruiker
<MitchM_> ?
<swatgoss> so i don't have large scale solutions for u ...
<dragonkh> my 64 bit dapper install hangs on vga frambuffer line 0 any one got a clue
<gebruiker> MitchM_: not found anyuthing usefull
<kyle_> hlloo
<kyle_> got mouse back
<kyle_> ok
<kyle_> down to mouse issues
<kyle_> how do i increase mouse sensitivity?
<MitchM_> gebruiker - so you want to create/setup a single machine; and then make an install cd based on the configuration of that machine?
<swatgoss> kyle_ Mouse in system parameters
<gebruiker>  MitchM_ I want to store this instlation on other identical hardware machines, yes, through a install cd/dvd.
<TheGateKeeper> kyle_: System Settings -> mOUSE
<Fri13> Hello, is rt2570 WLAN drivers how well supported with kubuntu?
<xav_> kyle_: you can try to edit them in the control center. if this doesn't work, in X config
<MitchM_> try partimg
<TheGateKeeper> ooops
<MitchM_> partimage*
<MitchM_> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<h3sp4wn> gebruike: If they are identical you can just use dd (nothing fancy is needed)
<MitchM_> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> coreutils: /bin/dd
<MitchM_> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.06-1 (dapper), package size 462 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<TheGateKeeper> MitchM_: is partimg better than just using tar??
<MitchM> for what purpose?
<TheGateKeeper> MitchM: backup
<MitchM> of?
<MitchM> MySQL databases?
<TheGateKeeper> hard disk
<MitchM> or an entire install?
<MitchM> si.
<MitchM> check into mondo
<MitchM> also
<MitchM> "man mondo"
<MitchM> tar is better for "smaller" projects
<MitchM> like creating rotating backups on an existing HD
<MitchM> i.e. mysql databases
<MitchM> logs
<MitchM> etc etc
<h3sp4wn> gebruiker: http://www.rajeevnet.com/hacks_hints/os_clone/os_cloning.html (I have done what you want just using dd and netcat)
<TheGateKeeper> MitchM: no man:mondo so probable have to install it
<MitchM> well; you can install it or google the man docs.
<MitchM> let me pull up a url for you
<TheGateKeeper> MitchM: got it thanx :-)
<MitchM> yuppers
<swatgoss> yuppee + supers ?
<swatgoss> lol
<MitchM> or...
<kyle_> how do i run firefox?
<MitchM> yup + pers
<kyle_> i just downloaded it
<swatgoss> K menu > Internet > firefox web browser
<MitchM> well the crude way of doing it would be going into the CLI
<admin__> anyone know why when I set my preferences to use VLC instead of amarok it doesn't stay tat way?
<MitchM> aye. what he said.
<swatgoss> kyle_ downloaded or installed ?
<Sakireth> Guys, in KDE, when i try to configure my second panel, it configures to bottom panel, the main one. there's no neat popup, whatsoever, either. and i really need the solution to this quick, because i need to sleep.
<kyle_> swatgoss it's not installed
<kyle_> i only extracted it
<swatgoss> kyle_ use ADEPT
<swatgoss> will install all u need
<swatgoss> automaticaly
<swatgoss> dependencies, libs, updates
<swatgoss> K menu > System > Adept
<swatgoss> and search firefox
<MitchM> or in the sli type sudo apt-get install firefox
<Sakireth> anyone?
<Sakireth> Guys, in KDE, when i try to configure my second panel, it configures to bottom panel, the main one. there's no neat popup, whatsoever, either. and i really need the solution to this quick, because i need to sleep.
<MitchM> sudo apt-get install firefox
<fdoving> Sakireth: please don't repeat your question every minute. We did see your first post.
<MitchM> sorry sakireth; I have no answers for you.
<dragonkh> anyone got a clue what my frambuffer install problem is on dapper?
<Sakireth> fdoving: Good. but, the problem is, i can't sleep until i know it
<MitchM> google; its your friend.
<MitchM> no idea dragonkh
<MitchM> can you boot into the command line?
<MitchM> i.e. install a "server" copy
<MitchM> and then try and isntall a GUI from there
<Sakireth> solved it
<Sakireth> ^_^
<dragonkh> I cant boot up at all from the install disk - it switches to frambuffer and then hangs
<MitchM> hmm
<fdoving> Sakireth: doesn't matter to me, be polite and wait for answers. You're not more important than others requesting help. Now, to your problem, in the 'panel configuration' on top of the page, you can choose the panel to configure in the dropdown menu..  'main panel' and your other panels.
<h3sp4wn> dragonkh: desktop or altenative iso ?
<kyle_> apt-get downloads a whole new firefox
<kyle_> i've already donwloaded it
<swatgoss> the one from adept is better :p
<kyle_> so if i were to run the install off my drive, how would i do that
<dragonkh> h3sp4wn 64 bit install disk - desktop
<kyle_> oh i just ran adept and updated my system but i didn't see firefox
<swatgoss> kyle_ do u have multiverse ?
<swatgoss> i think its in multiverse
<kyle_> whre do i find thta in my system?
<swatgoss> in your sources.list
<kyle_> uhm
<swatgoss> add multiverse repos
<kyle_> ok firefox installed
<kyle_> but it's not in the menu
<kyle_> where did i tog
<kyle_> heh
<swatgoss> sometimes firefox don't appear exactly when u install it
<kyle_> gotta go run and  type firefox
<Freddy2> try launching manually from konsole.. if works create a new shorcut at desktop (for example)
<kyle_> yea i ran from command line
<kyle_> whereis firefox will find it?
<Sanne> kyle_: be aware that when you download and install programs manually, the package manager of kubuntu has no way of knowing of this program, and also can't add it to the menu.
<swatgoss> try restarting GUI for updating menus ... (i don't know other way to update them)
<kyle_> go tit
<h3sp4wn> dragonkh: Try the alterntive iso - or do you not have the means to download and burn it ?
<kyle_> haha goooo tit
<kyle_> got it
<Sanne> lol
<kyle_> sanne i used apt-get
<Freddy2> which firefox
<dragonkh> h3sp4wn - hmm I could burn it tomorrow at work
<kyle_> which would you prefer that i use?
<Sanne> kyle_: ahm you did? Sorry then... :)
<kyle_> im new to kubuntu
<Freddy2> simply try to
<fdoving> Sakireth: did that work for you?
<swatgoss> kyle_try to use ADEPT at its max
<kyle_> i used os x and man no acpi on my laptop
<dragonkh> h3sp4wn I have a nvidia 7950 - maybe thats the problem - maybe linux doesnt support it
<Sanne> kyle_: if you're new, definitely stick with the package manager if possible.
<swatgoss> if u don't want to eat command lines
<MitchM> <Sakireth> solved it
<MitchM> [15:34]  <Sakireth> ^_^
<kyle_> swatgoss really
<kyle_> ?
<kyle_> o
<fdoving> MitchM: thanks :)
<kyle_> cap
<MitchM> fdoving: Affirmative :-)
<kyle_> crap* so if i wanna uninstall firefox then .........
<kyle_> how would i do it
<swatgoss> no idea :p
<swatgoss> with ADEPT just check uninstall :p
<swatgoss> and apply
<kyle_> awe crap
<kyle_> ok
<fdoving> gnite.
<h3sp4wn> dragonkh: I think it will support it (with the binary nvidia drivers) if you install with the other cd you will install in a vga text mode - then you can install the binary nvidia drivers and you should be fine
<cannonball> What's a gui app to use to do a suspend?
<h3sp4wn> dragonkh: You could try adding xforcevesa - to the boot line
<kyle_> how can i add an icon to firefox?
<swatgoss> kyle_right clic modify
<tester> hey guys, I'm trying to get chinese characters to dispaly in kubuntu, can anyone help?
<kyle_> swatgoss on the shell script
<kyle_> ?
<swatgoss> shell ?
<swatgoss> dunno
<tester> kyle_: on the icon on your desktop
<kyle_> yea i found the /usr/bin/firefox
<swatgoss> kyle_ u can change the icon from menu editor
<swatgoss> but if u use the default "FIREFOX" icon, it sux a bit on the board
<kyle_> yea i dont' have an icon
<dragonkh> h3sp4wn - ok thanks - what does that do
<swatgoss> default ... mean icon named firefox in menu editor
<kyle_> so everytime i run firefox i'll have to fire up the terminal?
<h3sp4wn> dragonkh: It would use the vesa driver instead of nv (I think)
<h3sp4wn> dragonkh: The easiest method would be to just download the alternative iso though
<swatgoss> kyle_ u installed it from ADEPT ? if yes u will have an icon in K menu
<kyle_> that's the thing i didn't i got firefox via apt-get
<kyle_> so i just did ln -s /usr/bin/firefox firefox
<kyle_> o well
<kyle_> thanks heh
<solus_> hello, if anyone knows anything about 6.06 on pavillion notebooks i would appreciate a little advice on a hardware issue
<kyle_> hmmm
<swatgoss> solus_ wich kind ?
<kyle_> ADEPT does show i got firefox installed after i did it using apt-get
<kyle_> brb
<solus_> zv5230us
<swatgoss> kyle_ adept rocks :p
<swatgoss> solus_ and in HUMAN language ? :p
<solus_> umm, wait, 5320us lol
<swatgoss> solus_ CPU RAM GC ?
<swatgoss> + chipset
<solus_> ok, got you, its an athelon 3200+, 512 ram, nvidia chipset
<swatgoss> solus_ and your problem is ?
<solus_> that everything works perfectly except anything on the outside of the comp, lol.  for example, the sound card works well, but the headphone jack doesnt owrk
<solus_> neither do the usbs, mic jack, and the oddest thing, the volume controls
<solus_> who light up when i use the mixer to mute or such, so they only half dont work
<swatgoss> solus_ jack don't work !!!! ????!!!!
<cannonball> solus_: You have an interesting definition of "works perfectly".
<solus_> correct, i tried it with 3 different headphones.
<solus_> i said everything inside workd perfectly, lol
<cannonball> heh
<swatgoss> solus_ the jack is solded to sound card :p
<swatgoss> in a kind of short cut ...
<solus_> i know, im better building pcs then i am with this software part
<swatgoss> solus_ u have another OS installed ?
<solus_> the jack worked 9 days ago under windows, and 3 sets of headphones didnt work
<solus_> not anymoew
<solus_> i couldnt get windows back on after the last crash, so i wiped and linuxed, and now i learn as i go
<swatgoss> solus_ very strange ... every time i got jack not working it was a physical problem
<solus_> alright, then as long as that isnt a usual thing, ill check out the hardware tomorrow in the light
<swatgoss> solus_ try an other live CD ?
<solus_> only knoppix, and there is works
<swatgoss> solus_ very very strange :p
<solus_> but everything always works for me on knoppix
<solus_> i dont know if knpx3.04 has a different way of doing things, but this is odd
<swatgoss> why u don't use knoppix so ? :p
<whizz-> i was running ksystemlog and saw something strange in there: every second the message "keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240" is printed about 15-20 times
<solus_> haha, and reinstall everything everytime i reboot, i already ahve ahd my share of learning how to install this week
<swatgoss> not specialy a live CD
<swatgoss> u can install it on last version ... (i tested a knoppix based live CD with install option, Kaella Live CD)
<solus_> at this point im determined to get kubuntu to work, i like it, my comp has never run so quickly and smoothly, and i already tried 3 linux distributions before this one...  it took me 18 hous to get suse installed, lol
<Vge> only 18?
<swatgoss> lol
<solus_> hey, the magazine told me it hsould take less than 2
<swatgoss> suse recompil whole system ?
<solus_> i have no idea what it did, but i know that then after i used the install program that came with it to install addons from its own cd, it wouldnt boot anymore
<swatgoss> or somethind like that :p
<swatgoss> wow
<Vge> well, to be honest, kubuntu takes some time too work nicely
<solus_> yeah, it didnt like me, so far the only problem ive had other than this new found hardware stuff was when i killed my own sudo not knowing how to use it, and i was able to fix that
<solus_> that was already 10 steps ahead of suse and red hat
<kyle_> is wine available for kubuntu?
<swatgoss> yep
<kyle_> through adept?
<swatgoss> (for wine)
<kyle_> i couldn't find it
<swatgoss> i didnt look at it
<solus_> then try synaptic
<whizz-> i was running ksystemlog and saw something strange in there: every second the message "(process: kernel) keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240" is printed about 15-20 times
<kyle_> solus where is synaptic?
<swatgoss> synaptic don't use the same repos as adept ????
<solus_> its easier to use, and you can customize more of your settings
<swatgoss> synaptic is to be installed
<solus_> you ahve to dl synaptic through adept
<kyle_> oh ok
<kyle_> brb
<swatgoss> install installer :p
<kyle_> haha
<solus_> oull ahve to reboot your system to get it to show in your program menu, kyle
<swatgoss> no other solutions for updating the menus ?
<kyle_> solus i searched for synaptec in adept and nothing
<solus_> its synaptic
<kyle_> oh
<swatgoss> just look synapt
<swatgoss> can you reduce the font size of system messages only ?
<kyle_> installed
#kubuntu 2006-08-18
<solus_> so, the next question, the usbs, those ive known that i would have to do something to get to work since i installed kubuntu, but i really dont know enough about linux yet to understand the ocumentation on that
<swatgoss> solus_ do you searched the USb controler on your laptop ?
<solus_> yes, you can, go into system settings/appearance/fonts
<kyle_> wow
<kyle_> synaptic cool
<kyle_> deatils
<swatgoss> oh no not system mess from linux just in IRC :p
<solus_> usb controller
<swatgoss> texas instrument ...
<swatgoss> smthing like that
<swatgoss> realtek ?
<solus_> how do i search for it in linux
<solus_> i think its realtek
<solus_> that sounds mroe familiar
<kyle_> ok so synaptic is just a pakcage manager?
<swatgoss> uhu, try google :p
<solus_> there is no TI anything on here
<kyle_> does it download packages?
<solus_> yes, kyle
<kyle_> ok i searched wine and saw it but it's empty
<swatgoss> kyle_ do the same work as adept
<kyle_> brb
<swatgoss> solus_ look on google ?
<swatgoss> you will have more chance to find something ionteresting than in linux if i try to make u search it :p
<solus_> actualy, looking on hps site, waiting for the page to load
<swatgoss> solus_ do your pages loading is longer than Windows ones ?
<swatgoss> solus_ i just deactivated ipv6 on my kubuntu and now it work at least 4x faster
<whizz-> can i safely delete syslog.x.gz files in /var/log ?
<h3sp4wn> whizz-: yes
<kyle_> ok
<kyle_> help
<kyle_> i can't get wine
<solus_> swatgoss: yes, tis realtek
<kyle_> only options i have are reload / mark all upgrades and search
<Vge> mark all updates?
* whizz- grumbles.. my wireless keyboard / mouse set is flooding syslog with error msgs..
<swatgoss> solus_ try to find a driver on your system (already installed), or try to find one ...
<solus_> swatgoss: no, it usually doesnt take longer, but we are 4 fast pcs on one dsl 1000 connection until we move in 2 weeks
<swatgoss> solus_ but absolutely no idea on how to
<swatgoss> solus_ only 3 PCs here on 5.5Mb/s connec ...
<swatgoss> 8Mb/s IP
<Vge> hmm, are broadcom wireless drivers easy to install allready? ;)
<swatgoss> solus_ and before november, moving to 24Mb/s IP :p
<solus_> ok, i found the drivers already on here, they are libusb-0.1-4, usbutils, and xserver-xorg-driver-sisusb
<farous> Vge: there are two ways to do that ndiswrapper and open source bcm43xx
<solus_> when we move in 2 weeks well ahve 2 pcs on a dsl 6000
<Vge> farous: i know, then i guess no
<swatgoss> solus_ now i'm out of date ... i can't do more to help you ... sry
<solus_> its ok
<farous> Vge: both have their down side but i think it will be better in the future
<farous> Vge: i have ndiswrapper no probs so far
<Vge> shoud try that one better when i have the time
<kyle_> brb
<swatgoss> someone know a jacky channel ?
<Vge> got any ndiswrapper guide for idiots, specific to broadcom? im kinda tired with it
<swatgoss> lol ... bad joke ... need a #jacky chan !
<farous> Vge: am afraid i knew the steps and did it myself. did not need a guide. the main prob is getting a proper driver for your card that will work
<farous> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<farous> do not know if this will be of any help
<Vge> well i see if they have updated it since i last tryed it
<maltaethiron> guys, is there any way besides k3b that i can burn an iso to a disc?
<farous> vge they wre mainly 3 steps
<farous> Vge: install ndiswrapper-utils, blacklist the bcm43xx module. install a driver that will work with your card
<swatgoss> 20sec ping ...
<maltaethiron> hawkwind:  you around buddy?
<farous> Vge: ah and i forgot load the ndiswrapper module
<maltaethiron> !seen hawkwind
<ubotu> Hawkwind is on IRC right now!
<Sanne> maltaethiron: you could use cdrecord from the command line
<Vge> farous: well i have been close, but some part has allways been in the way, main problem is that i dont have wireless device at home, so testing is kinda hard
<maltaethiron> and that would write an ISO file to a disc?
<farous> Vge: ah i understand. so you should not worry about wireless that much.But if you want to go throught the steps i would be glad here to help :)
<soulrider> do any FTP clients come with kubuntu ?
<Sanne> maltaethiron: cdrecord is a cd burning program, I think k3b uses it as a backend. To find the correct command, you would need to read the manpage (man cdrecord). I'm afraid I don't know further, because I use k3b ;)
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: I would recommend ncftp (from the repos)
<Vge> soulrider: try gFTP
<soulrider> thanks
<maltaethiron> sanne: im having problems with k3b
<soulrider> ill get both
<maltaethiron> sanne: as in, it doesnt work
<maltaethiron> sanne: it doesnt open
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: ncftp has a little to learn but after you learn the basics its very good
<Sanne> maltaethiron: when you try to start it from the console, what error do you get?
<maltaethiron> hold on, lemme get it for you
<Sanne> ok
<maltaethiron> ill get it if you can type a pastebin url for me
<maltaethiron> ok, nvm, it opened
<maltaethiron> O_o
<maltaethiron> it wouldnt earlier
<Sanne> maltaethiron: pastebin is in the topic
<Sanne> ojh!
<Sanne> cool :)
<maltaethiron> well, thanks for youre willingness to help
<Sanne> anytime ;)
<francolq> Hello, dapper problem here. My internet connection was very slow (when it worked), so read the forums and succesfully disabled IPV6. Now internet is faster (but slower than mi previous Breezy) and works on boot, but sometimes it hangs up and if i disable eth0 y cannot enable it and get an IP again.
<nagyv> I am just installing kubuntu for a friend, and I have never partitioned anything using LVM. Is it worthwile to try? If yes, what is the recommended setup?
<bipolar> nagyv: it's not worth it unless you're doing a server
<francolq> Hello, dapper problem here. My internet connection was very slow (when it worked), so read the forums and succesfully disabled IPV6. Now internet is faster (but slower than mi previous Breezy) and works on boot, but sometimes it hangs up and if i disable eth0 y cannot enable it and get an IP again.
<tsdgeos> francolq: no need to say the same twice ;-)
<seren> hello
<seren> i was wondering how to have wlassistant to have wireless start when i reboot the pc
<seren> without any intervention
<supaNICK> I return
<supaNICK> Is there a way can resize my main panel without making my icons and stuff bigger?
<supaNICK> I need the task space
<supaNICK> dead room huh?
<seren> i guess
<supaNICK> that's weird.
<supaNICK> 247 people and nobody chats :P
<seren> supaNICK, sady im new to ubuntu, although im a gentoo vet, how do i add processes to boot?
<supaNICK> what do you mean "to boot"?
<seren> like setting boot processes
<supaNICK> I'm a linux nub :P
<imbrandon> seren: install the package bum ( bot up manager ) sudo apt-get install bum
<imbrandon> and use it
<ndl> hi, guys!
<seren> imbrandon, thx
<supaNICK> hiyo..
<imbrandon> s/bot/boot/
<supaNICK> I do need help though
<imbrandon> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seren> imbrandon, how do i get wireless to start on boot
<supaNICK> lol
<supaNICK> I did ask my quesiton without responses
<ndl> i need some help with Konqueror.... trying to tweak its interface. can anyone help?
<supaNICK> yeah, use firefox instead :-)
<seren> ha
<imbrandon> seren: just configure the card and set it to auto in /etc/netword/interfaces
<imbrandon> s/network/
<supaNICK> anyway, how can I resize my main panel without enlarging the icons?
<imbrandon> supaNICK: you cant
<supaNICK> why not?
<supaNICK> that sucks.
<supaNICK> :'(
<seren> imbrandon, well i used wlassistant, should i configure it manually and forget about wlassistant?
<imbrandon> supaNICK: becouse thats not a option in kicker, try something else
<supaNICK> like what?
<supaNICK> I'm a newb.
<seren> imma ask in #kde about wlassistnt
<imbrandon> seren: no idea, i have never used wlassistant, check that file or use the kde setting -> network to configure it
<ndl> hhow can i make Konqueror show my Windows share under the Storage Media section? i have already mounted the share using "smbmount"
<imbrandon> seren: it doesent have much to do with kde its self ;)
<seren> wlassistant = Kde wireless assistant
<imbrandon> seren: i know what it is
<imbrandon> ndl make sure its mounted in /media/somefolder and it should
<mpupu> I'm planning on reinstalling Kubuntu, but I don't have enough space to backup my /home
<mpupu> Is it ok if I just rename it, delete everything else and install in the same partition without reformatting?
<jujimufu> so, I compiled a new kernel, 2.6.17.8, and I try to boot with it, and I get this error: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<seren> imbrandon, wow im a tard, i guess it was too simple
<imbrandon> mpupu: that would work
<ndl> @ imb: i?l try that now... back in a minute. thnx! :-)
<seren> suppose im use to using the terminal to set everything
<farous> mpupu: do not know if that will work. A better practice is to have a seperate partition for home. by the way you can alwasy reinstall the packages you have
<seren> jujimufu, are you booted to another kernel on the same box?
<mpupu> farous: I know, but it's already in the same partition as everything else, and I don't have the space to make a copy now
<farous> jujimufu: did you have your rfs type as a built in driver into the kernel?
<farous> mpupu: you can always reinstall problematic packages no need for full install. sudo aptitude purge <package name> then sudo aptitude install
<jujimufu> seren: I installed a new kernel on the same box.
<jujimufu> farous: rfs? what do you mean?
<imbrandon> jujimufu: did you one follow the wiki ? if you did you must be running edgy becouse there isnt a mechanisim to do this in dapper safely without much experince, it is recomended you DONT compile the kernel unless you have a very specific need, can i ask why you are compiling it ?
<seren> whats the root fs
<jujimufu> oh oh
<farous> jujimufu: what is you root file system type
<mpupu> farous: ok, thanks
<ndl> @ imbrandon: is the "/media" directory available in all distros?
<imbrandon> ndl: not all no
<ndl> shoot :-(
<ndl> strange, coz Konq shows "media:/" on the Location Bar anyway....
<imbrandon> media:/ is the kio slave
<ndl> so how does Konq access the drives on "media:/" if the directory isnt present?
<ndl> hmmm
<imbrandon> you are getting the filesystem and the kio slave confused ;)
<ndl> any solution, then?
<ndl> very likely....
<imbrandon> solution to what ? what exactly are you trying to do ?
<luciano> hey guys
<luciano> i a total noob, and i need some help
<luciano> i'm a win developer switching from windows, need help with my crt monitor, it flickering
<ndl> well, i come from windows, so i used to have shares of other computers from my LAN to show on Windows Explorer as a drive letter. i see Konq shows drives under the "Storage Media" section, but it only shows the local drives and partitions...
<luciano> actually, my LCD monitor ;P
<duane> hello?
<duane> how come it can't find my qt libs/headers?
<imbrandon> ndl: correct ....
<francolq>  Hello, dapper problem here. My internet connection was very slow (when it worked), so read the forums and succesfully disabled IPV6. Now internet is faster (but slower than mi previous Breezy) and works on boot, but sometimes it hangs up and if i disable eth0 y cannot enable it and get an IP again.
<farous> luciano: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<duane> ./configure errors with this: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jujimufu> farous: ext3, I thought it was default. Isn't it?
<luciano> Il try it, farous
<duane> it's definetly there :
<farous> jujimufu: you have to select it to be loaded into the kernel. the default is that they are loaded as sep modules. imbrandon had really good question for you and you should consider it
<duane> anyone?
<jujimufu> farous: imbrandon: I wanted to activate DRI for my intel i915 (855G)
<farous> ndl: you can mount network drivers too is that what you are trying
<seren> jujimufu,
<seren> grep EXT3 /usr/src/linux/.config
<imbrandon> duane: its prety self explanitory , you dont have the QT headers ( and probably many other things ) installed to compile a QT app
<duane> :)
<duane> I obviously DO :p
<seren> jujimufu, if /usr/src/linux is the location of the kernel source
<imbrandon> jujimufu: that can be done by compiling the kernel module for it at worst case, afaik though its just an xorg setting to do that
<imbrandon> duane: obviously you do what ? i guess its not so obvious ?
<farous> francolq: frankly i tried to understand your question but could not. if you have two question can you post them seperately
<duane> well, they're there! :p
<imbrandon> are they where .configure is looking for them ( not likely as that is wanting a very old qt )
<imbrandon> duane: what are you compling ?
<duane> calypso...
<duane> it's a raytracer
<farous> duane: look at the config help for a setting on specifing the location of the header files you need. ./configure --help can be good start or just open readme file
<duane> let me find a link somewhere...
<ndl> well, i have the Windows share mounted.... it shows under "/mnt", but it doesnt show on Konq under "Storage Media". this whole odissey started when i tried to play my MP3s (stored in my Win machine) and AmaroK dint play them coz they werent local....
<duane> yea, I've been trying various --withs...
<luciano> farous: i finished the wizard, how do i restart X ?
<duane> great. got past the qt header warnings, now it gives me this:
<duane> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<duane> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<duane> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<imbrandon> duane: i do not need a link, if you wish to compile this you need the pre requsite sotware installed, if you have qt dev files installed and confugure cont find them it is configures fault and you need to either one pass it or two but the developers to fix the bug
<duane> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<duane> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<duane> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<imbrandon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<duane> :)
<farous> duane: here is what i did for lyx ./configure --with-frontend=qt --with-extra-dir=/usr/share/qt3/lib --with-extra-inc=/usr/include/qt3
<farous> luciano: it should start autom
<farous> luciano: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<imbrandon> moins bimberi
<h3sp4wn> duane: Have you tried regenerating ./configure with autoconf ?
<bimberi> heya imbrandon
<francolq> farous: sorry, very bad english. I would like to know if there is any other idea than disabling IPV6 to solve network problems in Dapper.
<ndl> mouting the windows sahre to "/dev" instead of "/media" (that i dont have in my distro) would have the same effect?
<duane> yea, I have
<farous> francolq: i do not have any problems with ipv6 here frankly
<h3sp4wn> ndl: put it in some subdirectory of /mnt not in /dev
<duane> is there anything wrong with this?
<duane> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-extra-includes=/usr/include/kde3 --with-extra-libs=/usr/lib/kde3
<duane> ahh
<ndl> h3sp4wn: i did. i see it there. but i trying to make the windows share appear as a drive in Konq....
<h3sp4wn> ndl: At the moment it is just a folder correct ?
<ndl> yep
<francolq> farous:  there are several messages about these problem at the forums... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237052
<ndl> a folder under /mnt
<luciano> hey farous
<luciano> i restarted it, then it said "cannot connect to server on 0:0' then i put the old xorg back
<luciano> thing is
<farous> francolq: i read the forum some people say ipv6 have no effect other say no it has. I tried my net with and without ipv6 and got the same speed on test my network speed site :)
<ndl> h3sp4wn: i want the sahre to appear as a drive, for easier browsing in Konqueror
<luciano> my monitor is 17 inch widescreen, i have to use 1280x768
<luciano> at 1024x768 the monitor doesn't flicker, but everything is stretched
<farous> luciano: normally you specify that when you run dpkg-reconfigure
<luciano> at 1280x768 the resolution is fine, but the monitor flickers
<farous> luciano: flicker as in freq setting ?
<luciano> yeah
<luciano> the other day i ran some command to vieww the monitor setup
<luciano> and the tutorial said that hsinc and vsinc should be equal,
<farous> luciano: with my ati card i specify 1040X1050@60 for ex
<luciano> and it wasn't my case, but i couldn't make them to be equal
<farous> luciano: normally there is another commn i can not remember now
<luciano> hummmm...
<farous> luciano: give me a min
<luciano> it's a shame, i've been triying to get this right for 5 days now, and I take screen shots, they look GREAT when i open them in windows ;P
<luciano> ok, i'll wait
<farous> crtHsync and Vrefresh do not need to be equal
<farous> here are a setting i used
<luciano> that means that linux is understanding the resolution nice and smooth, the antialias is great (far better than cleartype) but the monitor isn't caching up...
<farous>        Option          "CRT2Hsync" "50-75"
<farous> #        Option          "CRT2VRefresh" "30-82"
<luciano> let me check mine now
<luciano> Section "Monitor"
<luciano>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<luciano>         Option          "DPMS"
<luciano>         HorizSync       28-51
<luciano>         VertRefresh     43-60
<h3sp4wn> luciano: use the xfree86 modeline generator
<luciano> in the manual, it says that Hsinc should be 47.70 and vsinc 60, so it should be setting up properly with that config
<luciano> how do i do that h3sp4wn ?
<h3sp4wn> What resolution do you want ?
<luciano> 1280x768
<h3sp4wn> This is a widescreen laptop screen right ?
<luciano> thing is i am using the resolution, fine.... but the monitor flickers
<luciano> not laptop, but LCD widescreen, yeah
<luciano> 17 inch
<farous> again luciano my card support 1024x768@87 with the flgrx driver. do  not know if it will work with the open source or not
<h3sp4wn> luciano: Modeline "1280x768@60" 79.75 1280 1312 1608 1640 768 783 791 807
<luciano> i'll try that, 1 sec
<h3sp4wn> luciano: put that in section monitor
<luciano> ahn ok
<h3sp4wn> luciano: then change all instances of "1280x768" to "1280x768@60" (most lcd's work best at 60hz)
<cozomo> About halfway through any compilation on my dapper drake, my computer halts for some reason, anyone know anything about this?
<luciano> made the changes... restart x again then ?
<luciano> restarting....
<h3sp4wn> luciano: yep
<farous> h3sp4wn: do you need to specify the modline with the new xorg
<JRH3K5> Anyone here know what port I have to open on the firewall to allow ping packets through?
<h3sp4wn> farous: To get my monitor to run at 60hz (which is the recommended its an lcd panel) with the binary nvidia drivers
<h3sp4wn> farous: That is the only way (otherwise it goes at 75hz which the monitor manual says is not optimum) maybe there is a better way
<farous> h3sp4wn: i know that 60Hz is recommended for lcd. I was asking do you need to put the modeline. or just putting 1024x768@60 is sufficinet
<farous> h3sp4wn: just wondering thats all for this is hte way i used in my xorg.conf file
<Blissex> farous: just limit the max 'VertRefresh' to 60. The modeline will be chosen automagically.
<farous> did not put the modeline
<h3sp4wn> farous: I am not sure - maybe the modeline is not necessary
<Blissex> farous: actually limit it to 61 to be sure.
<farous> Blissex: ok thanx and thanx h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> farous: Its only with the binary nvidia driver that I need the modeline (I can just select 60 with any of the free drivers)
<luciano> h3sp4wn, I'm still flickering here.... :S
<farous> luciano: i think you are not used to the 60Hz for big screens at 60Hz it have to flicker
<farous> luciano: did you try it on window
<farous> h3sp4wn: cool with fglrx bin drive i did not need to specify the modeline. no harm in putting it though :)
<luciano> it works ok in windows, no flickering... 1280x768@60
<luciano> i took a picture from the screen, does any one wants to see it ?
<farous> luciano: put it on the pastebin
<luciano> how ?
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farous> luciano: hope you solve your prob take care
<luciano> im posting
<bubu1uk> luciano: dont forget link to pastebin here too. :p
<ndl> i guess im gonna give up on the "mounting as drive" prob....might not be possible
<luciano> ok,
<ndl> another question: how to make screenshots of the boot process? is it possible or i will need to use a camera?
<Blissex> ndl: you can with a virtual machine, else camera...
<ndl> not familiar with VM...
<ndl> something i will install on my distro?
<luciano> ok, so this is my desktop flickering at 1280x768: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i20930
<waspius> [Desktop Entry] 
<waspius> Type=Directory
<waspius> Icon=trashcan_full
<waspius> EmptyIcon=trashcan_empty
<waspius> Name=Trash
<waspius> sorry mistake
<luciano> and this is at 1024x768. it's not flickering, but it's stretched since the monitor is widescreen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i20931
<waspius> in order to create a trash bin on my desktop do i just create a new link to location trash:/?
<luciano> actually, sorry, they're the same, it's the flickering version
<luciano> i uploaded the same file, sorry
<luciano> but it's the one that matters anyway
<luciano> can someone try to help me ?
<luciano> bubuluk, any toughts ?
<bubu1uk> luciano: nope, sorry
<luciano> thanks anyway...
<dec_> I am new to linux and i just downloaded flash for linux and I do not know how to install the application any ideas
<[Relic] > is there a way to set up a new HD and just copy over the current install instead of having to set everything up again?  or a way to log the files that were loaded to make one nice big install/upgrade of stuff?
<otaku-san> Yo n00b question...how do I change the color of the font on the top of windows??? It's white and whoa dang is it hard to see!
<[Relic] > thought that flash had the instructions right on the page that you got it from
<inaki> hola
<inaki> spanish?
<[Relic] > where?
<inaki> spanish channel please?
<[Relic] > don't thik anyone is awake right now  :)
<h3sp4wn> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[Relic] > bleh, I will just do a full install  and toss this old drive
<kyle_> hello
<kyle_> i can't umount
<kyle_> sudo umount -f /dev/sbd# won't work
<kyle_> says device is busy
<magdi> I have just installed kubuntu, and would like to compile kopete 0.12, but I always get an error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kyle_> what do i do
<dungkal> kyle_, what device is it?
<rexbron> magdi: do you have build-essentials installed?
<kyle_> it's an external hdd
<magdi> rexbron: not yet, I think I was looking just for this reply :)
<leagris> hi
<rexbron> hey
<dungkal> kyle_, did you check your Konsole and Konqueror, which may have pointed to your hdd device?
<kyle_> yea i did
<h3sp4wn> magdi: sudo apt-get build-dep kopete (but I think there are deb's around for kopete 0.12 somewhere)
<kyle_> closed out of media players too
<magdi> h3sp4wn: I would like to have it with jingle included, and as I know the precompiled version doesn't includes it
<kyle_> oh woops
<dungkal> kyle_, what now?
<kyle_> done
<kyle_> it wsa a media program minimized hard for me to see forgot about it
<kyle_> umounted
<kyle_> kubuntu is a bootiful OS
<kyle_> much like mac os x
<kyle_> jk haha
<dungkal> kyle_, indeed.
<kyle_> i macosx86 --> kubuntu migrated today
<kyle_> nice
<dungkal> that's nice.
<dungkal> unlicensed windows xp --> kubuntu (this we did to all our 14 machines)
<trpr11> dungkal: good move. the way ms operates that was a lawsuit waiting to happen
<kyle_> oh wait i was actually windows2003 enterprise edition for 1 night then switched to kubuntu
<dungkal> trpr11, yes, what with their Windows Genuine Advantage FUD tactic.
<kyle_> windows took me 5 hours to config and set up drivers and crap
<waspius> in order to create a trash bin on my desktop do i just create a new link to location trash:/?
<kyle_> i was in the #freebsd and man were those ppl pissed off
<dungkal> kyle_, why?
<kyle_> piss about nothing but for some apparent reason it's like they don't want to be spoken to or sumthin
<kyle_> i asked them what's the difference between linux and freebsd and got flamed
<excitatory> waspius: there's a very nice kicker trash applet
<dungkal> kyle_, you got served. :-)
<kyle_> hahahha
<magdi> What to do with this error message? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<waspius> excitatory: which does what?\
<kyle_> yea i was looking at solaris 10 cuz i heard they improved
<kyle_> but kernel 2.6 was pretty good and linux updates are easy to apply
<kyle_> solaris was never easy to update to begin with for some reason
<excitatory> waspius: gives you control over trash:/  .. you can open up the trash, empty, and even paste things into the trash.
<excitatory> quite handy
<excitatory> and i much prefer it to a desktop icon
<waspius> excitatory: yeah but does that not use allot of memory?
<excitatory> waspius: are you kidding?  it's a little link in your kicker.. wouldn't use any more than a desktop icon.
<waspius> excitatory: ok so were do i find it?
<excitatory> waspius: right click on your kicker (unlock it if it's locked)  >  Add Applet to panel..   >  then choose Trash.  I also recommend the storage devices one.. for all cds, dvds, and removeable storage devices that loaded, it will provide a quick access to them via an icon.. try it :D
<waspius> excitatory: ok i will thanx
<magdi> What to do with this error message? (Its a plain new install.) checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<supernix> ok I have sort of a problem
<leagris> someone know how to configure/use compiz-kde ?
<magdi> supernix: I you sure about it?
<magdi> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<supernix> I boot up as usual but now for some reason grub wont allow me to move the selection up and down with my keyboard to select a different OS
<trpr11> magdi: you are compiling something? did you get the build-essential package?
<leagris> Ubugtu, this documentation is out of date and irrelevant for compiz-kde
<magdi> trpr11: yes. I would like to compile kopete 0.12 with jingle, and I ahve already installed build-essentials
<magdi> leagris: did you tried the #ubuntu-xgl channel ?
<leagris> thx magdi didn't know there was one
<trpr11> magdi: how about the x-dev package?
<trpr11> magdi: i am uncertain which package you need, but you need the header files, which would be in some sort of dev package
<magdi> trpr11: thx, I will try the x-dev (actually x11proto-core-dev according to adept :) )
<magdi> I just noticed that my laptops screen is not used in its full size. How could I change it? Is this a resolution problem or something else?
<dungkal> magdi, did you try vesa as the default video driver? better yet, what does the command lspci say about your VGA controller?
<magdi> dungkal: I think you are interested in this line: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<dungkal> please check what driver is used: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf. then look for the Section "Device" and find out the driver.
<nnn0> what's the best iptables gui ? :)
<nnn0> i was thinking about firestarter or kmyfirewall
<kyle_> is anyone running WINE on kubuntu?
<Blissex> nnn0: http://www.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxFwConfig.html for a list
<dungkal> kyle_, I do.
<nnn0> yeah i've been looking on the net, but it's difficult to decide :)
<Blissex> nnn0: usually the most powerful is 'FwBuilder.org'
<kyle_> dungkal is there a kubuntu package for it?
<nnn0> k
<nnn0> thx
<dungkal> yes,
<kyle_> or do i have to get it from them and install it myself?
<kyle_> can you tell me where i can find it?
<kyle_> i tried synamtic and adept
<kyle_> but i can't find anything
<adidas> salut les linuxiens :D
<dungkal> kyle_, it's with your repository list. i'll find out the category of wine in mine.
<jontec> I need to know about ISO images, is there a program that can read a cd and create an iso image on linux?
<jontec> before I go looking on adept?
<magdi> dungkal: the driver is vesa
<actinic> jontec, i believe the iso thing is native to linux
<kyle_> repository list? where is the repository list?
<magdi> kyle_: under /etc/apt/sources.list, but you can edit it with adept too
<dungkal> kyle_, change your repository file. sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list. then append 'universe' and 'multiverse' to each line you see that starts with 'deb' and 'deb-src'.
<magdi> kyle_: a usable list can be found at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<dungkal> then on Konsole, sudo apt-get update.
<dungkal> then try to install wine: apt-get install wine.
<magdi> dungkal: any ideas?
<dungkal> magdi: try to change it to sis. sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. then change the line that says "driver vesa". change that to "driver sis".
<dungkal> magdi: i'm not sure though about my advice. i'm also using a laptop with the same SIS VGA controller.
<magdi> dungkal: and you are using the vesa or the sis driver?
<dungkal> sis driver.
<jontec> thanks actinic, Does anyone know if the Dapper Kubuntu cds have a "server" version on them for low end pcs? My hands are tied, I'm on dial-up (can't download iso s), I can't get any more cds and Kubuntu dapper/Ubuntu dapper/breezy are all I have...
<francolq> Hello. I installed Dapper but the network is very slow. Disabling IPV6 (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1389280&postcount=9) didn't work. Any idea?
<[Relic] > will this work  ->  basic install ->  copy old drive to new drive with * and -r -a -> reboot and have everything working as it was?
<max> cool
<max> has anyone here used Bittorrent on Kubuntu?
<kyle_> dugkal if i do apt-get for wine then adept will have no control of it won't it?
<francolq> max: i use the bittornado client
<adidas> hi guys
<adidas> u okay all ?
<adidas> what's up ? :D
<[Relic] > think ktorrent is a bittorrent interface
<magdi> I would like to use the last.fm player, but it sais that it need qt4 to compile. Is it safe to install it?
<adidas> what's the different betwen ubuntu's software and kubuntu's please ?
<adidas> -t +ce
<jontec> kubuntu runs KDE
<sans> hi all
<jontec> ubuntu runs Gnome
<sans> people, what are your favourite kde applications?
<dungkal> kyle_, either konsole or adept will work.
<magdi> sans: konversation :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> sans: katapult
<sans> haha, I love those two
<sans> i just ran konversation through katapult :-D
<jontec> umm.... Kate
<sans> i'm in big, big love with kde at the moment, even though I used to hate it
<sans> the apps just got me
<jontec> amaroK, and Konversation has helped me a lot ^_^, Adept is really good too
<adidas> thanks jontec, bye !
<adidas> cya all
<magdi> I would like to use the last.fm player, but it sais that it need qt4 to compile. Is it safe to install it?
<kyle_> wait
<kyle_> dungkal if i uncomment the 2 lines with universe and multiverse......do i have to comment out the first 2 lines without universe and multiverse?
<sans> i'm in so much love with kile, kate, kjots, kalarm, karm, TaskJugglerUI, amarok, akregator, the who kontact shebang, kdissert, digikam
<sans> the whole* kontact
<miyako> is there a package to get the source for the installer, or would I need to get that from CVS?  I had some trouble during installing kubuntu and I would like to try to see if I can fix the bug and submit a patch
<sans> do you guys too have software that just doesn't work on your machine? I'm having problems with 1) knights 2) kat 3) kerry
<charlie5> are dvd players easy/hard/impossible to install for the average Joe (or in this case charlie ;) ... ?
<magdi> charlie5: use easyubuntu
<miyako> charlie5, the wiki has a good guide on getting dvd playback working
<dungkal> kyle_, let me try if I can send my sources.list file to you. wait.
<charlie5> um, i mean hardware install, btw
<charlie5> magdi: thanks, i've not heard of easyubuntu ... i'll check it out
<magdi> charlie5: it's software install
<miyako> charlie5, hmm, I never considered it something that is difficult to do, basically just plugging in two things (power and the IDE cable) but I guess if you've never installed anything in your machine before it might be a little intimidating
<jontec> giggity giggity. I think I have an iso image.
<brk3> hi, does usb speakers in linux not require a soundcard?
<kyle_> hmm
<kyle_> dungkal is it sending?
<charlie5> miyako: ah, thanks ... i've installed ram & video cards, but never a cd or dvd ... it's not too hard then ? ... great, i'll have a crack at it
<dungkal> it says 100% in my status window but it still says sending. how about in your end?
<kyle_> dungkal nothing yet
<kyle_> where do i check the file?
<kyle_> lemme look
<kyle_> dungkal nothing
<dungkal> if there's a problem, i may post here each line of my sources.list or send it to you through email. what'd you think?
<kyle_> email
<max> i am pretty new at this... how would i go about getting Bit Tornado going if i have already installed the package
<paul_> can someone here help out a total newbie to linux?
<paul_> I'm running ubuntu
<paul_> well, through vmware
<paul_> I dunno how to install vmware tools though
<paul_> anyone able to help?
<brk3> paul_: whats the prob
<paul_> hi... well, I've managed to unzip the files to my desktop
<paul_> I'm supposed to run vmware-install.pl, but I think I have to do it from the terminal
<paul_> and I dont know how to do that in linux
<brk3> ok
<brk3> go to your start menu
<brk3> under system, open 'konsole'
<brk3> got that open?
<paul_> ok yeah
<fakedsymp> Anyone here available to help me out?
<brk3> now type: cd Desktop
<paul_> says no such file or directory
<brk3> type: cd ~
<adidas> hey guys it's me again :D
<brk3> then try cd Desktop
<paul_> ok did that
<paul_> ok hang on
<paul_> still says the same thing
<brk3> em..
<brk3> can you extract the files to your home directory then?
<brk3> instead of your desktop
<dungkal> kyle_, please check out for a tab named dungkal.
<paul_> the command line says paul@paul-desktop:~$
<paul_> dunno if that means anything to you
<brk3> ya it does
<fakedsymp> can anyone help me out? I'm having trouble getting something to load in firefox
<brk3> just dunno why you cant change to your desktop folder
<fakedsymp> running kubuntu
<brk3> type: ls
<paul_> ok
<brk3> and paste the output
<farous> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dungkal> fakedsymp, and that something is?
<paul_> says this: Desktop  Examples  logs
<brk3> good
<brk3> type exactly, cd Desktop
<brk3> this is case sensitive
<dads> how can i tel if my smp is runnin for a dual core cpu
<paul_> oooh I'm in... I didnt realise it was case sensitive
<brk3> dads: i want to know this too :)
<adidas> i'm actually trying to find some software for my computer and i have a small list of windows' software that i want to have on linux or similary softs
<paul_> oops lol
<paul_> ok I'm there so far
<fakedsymp> Okay. I'm simply tryin' to play a game at addictinggames (www.addictinggames.com/classroom3.html), but the box where the game should be is just a solid blue color
<brk3> lol
<adidas> someone is okey to help me ? :D
<brk3> now type: chmod +x vmware-install.pl
<farous> fakedsymp: might be you need the java plugin
<fakedsymp> I have a flashplayer installed, and I think the plugin works 'cause youtube videos work and stuff, which run on flash...but I dunno why the hell I can't get the game to work
<paul_> ok hang on
<fakedsymp> it's java?
<adidas> or must i go on google for 2 news hours ? :(
<brk3> paul_: or no actually, just type: perl vmware-install.pl
<brk3> quicker :)
<fakedsymp> I got java from automatix
<farous> fakedsymp: firefox will tell you which plugin is missing
<paul_> oh ok
<farous> !automatix
<paul_> one se
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<fakedsymp> it told me to download a flashplayer and install it
<brk3> does anyone here have usb speakers?
<paul_> one sec
<fakedsymp> But I have a flashplayer
<fakedsymp> and youtube videos DO work, and they're flash based, aren't they?
<farous> fakedsymp: linux only have flash 7
<jontec> does it require flash 8?
<farous> it might need a newer one
<fakedsymp> oh. maybe. I dunno. >_>
<paul_> hm... said 'please re-run as super user'
<brk3> fakedsymp: im not sure if the youtube videos are flash
<fakedsymp> Regardless, I"ll go download the latest version of flash
<farous> brk3: they are flash am watching them now
<paul_> doing the chmod thing didnt seem to do anything
<brk3> paul_: ok, type: sudo perl vmware-install.pl
<paul_> ok
<dungkal> fakedsymp: i tried the site. it's a flash stuff. please try to right click on it and click on settings.
<brk3> and then your root password when it asks
<brk3> farous: ok, sorry
<paul_> ah cool it's doing something now
<adidas> ok so i see that everyone wanna help me so here the softs i want : winrar, winamp, ventrilomix and mIRC :D
<farous> brk3: no need to be sorry just telling info :)
<paul_> asking me what directory I want to install to
<jontec> Konqueror: mIRC
<jontec> Linux has several programs like winamp.
<jontec> they play .ogg files natively i believe
<farous> adidas ok you need rar and unrar xmms and perhaps xchat ventrilo i do not know what it is
<fakedsymp> I checked the settings, but it doesn't seem to have anything to do with making the game work.
<paul_> I think it's doign it now brk3
<brk3> farous: :)
<paul_> thanks for that :)
<brk3> paul_: sweet :)
<jontec> and ArK may do .rar archieves... I'm not sure
<dads> i thought you could extract rars but not compress them
<adidas> xmms is a little stange :S
<jontec> archives*
<farous> adidas: get one of its winamp skins
<jontec> adidas: have you tried amarok?
<fakedsymp> okay, I downloaded the flashplayer. but I'm relatively new to linux, and I"ve never installed anything I downloaded from a website before
<dungkal> it seems the game relies on webcam and/or microphone?
<brk3> adidas: xmms sucks! use amarok, or listen which you can get from automatix
<jontec> listen to farous... :D
<fakedsymp> and the file extension is like....tar.gz or something
<farous> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyle_> dungkal got it
<jontec> not about what you said brk3
<brk3> huh?
<fakedsymp> uh. it doesn't rely on webcam or microphone >_>
<sans> does anyone here use rox-filer
<jontec> right after you said... adidas: xmms sucks! use amarok, or listen which you can get from automatix...
<fakedsymp> I can play it on my desktop running windows.
<jontec> I said listen to farous.. they weren't related
<brk3> ok
<adidas> ok ok ty for ur help i gonna search for these softs and come back if i have others problems :D thanks
<jontec> Isn't amaroK installed with all dapper releases?
<farous> adidas: no need to search install through adept
<farous> they are all in the repos. perhaps the skins you will search for one you like
<jontec> oh, I guess he might not be using dapper.. nvm.
<adidas> ok i'll try
<farous> :)
<adidas> ty ;)
<Gh0st75> evening folks
<maltaethiron> yo
<kyle_> dungkal wheres wine?
<kyle_> i just installed it through adept
<Finetuch> i got a celeron d cpu and i was wonderin how to check if the dual core is being ulitized
<Gh0st75> tonight's challenge for our intrepid linux neophyte.....to install EPSXE and get it working :)
<Finetuch> can anyone help
<dungkal> fakedsymp: i'm sorry i can't help. perhaps the stuff is version 8 and linux's latest supported version is 7 yet.
<fakedsymp> how do I install a .tar.gz?
<maltaethiron> a .tar.gz is a compressed file
<jontec> tar.gz is an archive file i believe
<fakedsymp> right
<dungkal> kyle_, please try to issue wine on Konsole.
<fakedsymp> but I dunno how to uncompress the installer in it, and run it
<farous> fakedsymp: you need sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CheeseBurgerMan> fakedsymp: It may be source code, but to decompress it either use ark or run 'tar zxvf <tar.gz file>'
<brk3> Gh0st75: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyle_> dungkal i just did but no windows program to test it with haha
<farous> fakedsymp: then run sudo update-flashplugin after the installation
<jontec> fakedsymp: right click the file and choose extract
<dungkal> kyle_, wine is run together with an .exe file you're trying to open.
<kyle_> so is there going to be an icon once i rebooot?
<dungkal> no, i don't think so.
<kyle_> dungkal oh nice so i can just double click on an exe and it will run? nice
<brk3> Gh0st75: do that?
<rah> hi...how change resolution boosplash image to 1280x1024 ?
<dungkal> i think so, kyle_. i tried with some other distros before.
<kyle_> rah if u find out tell me
<kyle_> oh ok
<kyle_> dungkal how do i check what resolution i'm running?
<Gh0st75> brk3: was just following the steps i found on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95835 actually
<fakedsymp> what's the terminal command to delete a file?
<arepie> is it normal update using automatix take till 2 days ?
<kyle_> rm -f
<brk3> Gh0st75: ok, hope it works
<farous> fakedsymp: rm filename
<fakedsymp> okay, thanks
<rah> arepie if you net speed ist 1kB:P
<arepie> and it is not finish yet..
<Gh0st75> i'll be askin for help if i run into any trouble with it, thanks
<arepie> omg.. im using broadband 1mb
<brk3> arepie: not unless your on dialup
<brk3> althogh that would prob take 2 years on dialup
<kyle_> haha
<brk3> np
<jontec> how big is the file, I'll tell you, I have dial-up
<jontec> :D
<dungkal> K-Menu->System-Settings. then click on the Display icon.
<jontec> nvm, I didn't read.
<osiris> how do i solve the "scrolling desktop" issue.  its drawing the screen bigger than my monitor, and it scrolls around when i move the mouse
<fakedsymp> okay, I have the installer extracted...but I dunno how to run it to install it
<farous> fakedsymp: ./filename you need to run usually .bin
<farous> for flashplugin
<Gh0st75> doh, so much for that....once again, only instructions available online were for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu...i got as far as having everything downloaded and installed, but when trying to create a shell script to launch it, it doesn't recognize the command sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/epsxe
<jontec> I'm cool. I'm using debian documentation to install ubuntu breezy.
<fakedsymp> bash: ./install_flash_player_7_linux: is a directory
<fakedsymp> that's what it returned when I put in "./install_flash_player_7_linux"
<brk3> osiris: you need to increase your screen resolution
<farous> fakedsymp: you need the file under the dir
<magdi> Gh0st75: gedit is for gnome, try kate instead
<fakedsymp> eh?
<Gh0st75> so just replace any instance of gedit with kate?
<Gh0st75> will try that
<magdi> fakedsymp: it is pretty easy to install flashplayer using easyubuntu
<dungkal> kyle_, there are built-in .exe files in your wine package that you can test, like notepad.exe. open konqueror. go to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows.
<adidas> jontec: i just have installed amarok and when i try to play a sound, it says me the Playlist is finished
<fakedsymp> Yeah but I'm a total linux newb
<brk3> adidas: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<brk3> adidas: use automatix
<farous> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<farous> the use at your own risk mean something
<kendrick> hello
<Gh0st75> followed the rest of the install guide, but when i type epsxe in the terminal, i get this error: ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kendrick> hi
<brk3> farous: automatix is the best thing thats happened to ubuntu, pity the bot has to give it such a lame description
<brk3> Gh0st75: open up adept and install libncurses
<adidas> what is automatix ?
<farous> brk3: the boot have tht for a reason :)
<kendrick> hello di i join something or wat
<osiris> brk3, i have this set for 1024x768, i dont think this monitor supports much higher
<farous> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<farous> ke: hi
<osiris> its a 17in gateway vivitron
<kendrick> hi
<Gh0st75> libncurses5 i already installed
<brk3> osiris: right click on ur desktop and go to configure
<dungkal> hi kendrick.
<Gh0st75> libncursesw5 is already installed as well
<kyle_> who's running 1280x1024 ?
<osiris> brk3, are you looking for me to go to systemsettings ?
<brk3> osiris: then go to the display section and make sure the screen size is at the highest
<kendrick> hi wat r u talking about
<brk3> osiris: no just right click on your desktop and go to 'configure' on the menu that pops up
<adidas> and with xmms i have one problem too : the window doesn't appear when i start a music, but the music is playing :(
<brk3> kendrick: if you have a question, just ask rather than asking to ask
<adidas> oops i spoke too fast, it's ok now
<tdmg> Guys, I'm in deep doo doo :(   After installing my nVidia drivers last night and setting up my dual monitors I now can't boot, except in recovery mode.  Also, my newest kernel is still broken, I have other drivers I need set up, and a host of other issues.  Could someone please help me!?
<toliman> adidas: it's a preconfig'd set of scripts to get software pre-installed
<adidas> ok
<sans> how do i get rid of konqi?
<kyle_> adidas haha
<kendrick> is this just talking about computers
<brk3> osiris: any luck?
<toliman> tdmg: welcome to xorg.conf ... the text file of dooooom
<sans> i don't want him showing up on the log-out dialog
<farous> sans yo do not
<adidas> Kyle_: X(
<sans> i don't like lizards
<farous> sans: it is too much integrated to kde that if you do you will break kde
<tdmg> toliman, could I get a concrete answer :P
<sans> oh
<osiris> brk3, yeah.  when i take it off from the highest setting
<tdmg> I'm really screwed here
<kyle_> how do i increase my laptop's trackpad sensitivity?
<jontec> kendrick: yes, Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic".... I quoted that from the welcome message
<sans> what if someone has a reptile phobia
<toliman> tdmg: check dmesg |grep nv for errors, see if the kernel module compiled ok
<tdmg> my issues just get worse
<osiris> brk3, but i bet 50 says it dont rememgber the settings
<kendrick> is this just talking about computer problems
<kyle_> the skin on my index finger is wearing thin
<jontec> kendrick: yes
<brk3> osiris: bet it will :)
<farous> kendrick: type /topic and you will know this is a support channel not a general chat one
<tdmg> toliman, I'm a beginner, you have to go step by step.  I have no clue how to get there and what I would look for when I got there
<kendrick> thanx
<toliman> use ctrl-alt-f1 to get into the first vty, then login.
<brk3> kyle_: i think this might be in the mouse sectino of kde setup
<adidas> ok i come back with XCHAT B)
<farous> :)
<tdmg> toliman, I'd also like to get my drivers fixed first.  I can always just use the old kernel
<toliman> once youre there, either run 'dmesg' to see what the last few lines are, or run dmesg |less and scroll through the list of entries until you see one called nvidia
<brk3> tdmg: so your not totally screwed :)
<tdmg> brk3, no
<tdmg> but I want this to work
<tdmg> I have school and a job, I don't have 20 hours to fix this
<tdmg> and it's very frustrating
<osiris> brk3, nope.  didnt work
<kyle_> how do i know if i got ncurse binary installed
<toliman> tdmg: most times, nvidia modules screw up after install. check they were created OK, and that they are running.
<kyle_> i did a find -name / ncurse* and found something but some files in /var and some in /usr/share/doc/
<brk3> osiris: what didnt work
<tdmg> toliman, I have no clue how to do any of that.......
<osiris> brk3, everytime i restart X, it forgets the resolution
<tdmg> I know how to turn on my computer and do some GUI stuff, and the tiniest bit of CLI stuff
<Gh0st75> would automatix make install of epsxe easier?
<kyle_> dungkalk u there?
<brk3> osiris: maybe you need to change something in your xorg.conf file then
<brk3> Gh0st75: no dont think it has that in it
<toliman> kyle_: check with aptitude install libncurses5
<brk3> Gh0st75: are you still getting that ncurses thing?
<Gh0st75> yep
<Gh0st75> i don't see a .so libcursers package
<toliman> tdmg: dmesg is a log file, /var/log/dmesg, that reports (mostly ) kernel errors. if you use the command dmesg, it reports back what goes
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> I'll check that
<kyle_> what's aptitude install?
<adidas> :D
<brk3> Gh0st75: make sure you have all the respitories enabled
<toliman> if you use dmesg | grep nvidia , youll see only those lines that have nvidia
<kyle_> adept shows that i got libncurses
<kyle_> installed
<toliman> kyle_: aptitude is apt-get with smarts
<toliman> not real smarts, but you get the idea
<Gh0st75> you mean the universe and multiverse? they are
<farous> !find libncurses5
<ubotu> Found: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev
<toliman> just libncurses5
<farous> Gh0st75: look at ubotu
<toliman> you can also use 'sudo aptitude search ncurses'
<Gh0st75> i should install the dbg and dev ones too?
<farous> Gh0st75: you need libncurses5
<toliman> no point
<tdmg> toliman, I don't know how to view dmesg.......
<tdmg> I don't know CLI :(
<toliman> ncurses-dev is used if you need to compile from source
<Gh0st75> i have libncurses5 and libncursesw5 installed
<farous> Gh0st75: do you need it to compile someht as toliman say
<toliman> tdmg: type in dmesg, then hold down shift to get the pipe symbol if you need to.
<farous> then you need the dev package right
<tdmg> okay
<Gh0st75> i was just tryin to get epxse workin :)
<toliman> Gh0st75: what complains about ncurses ?
<toliman> epsxe ... erp. try running ldconfig
<tdmg> okay, I have it open, what should I be looking for?
<Gh0st75> when i type epsxe in Konsole i get this error:     ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gh0st75> ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied
<toliman> ahh, sudo ldconfig
<Gh0st75> done
<brk3> Gh0st75: run it with sudo before it
<toliman> tdmg: after you get dmesg to fill the screen with text, you need to look at the last few things. are there errors , etc ?
<tdmg> will it say "error"?
<tdmg> because I don't see anything that says "error"
<toliman> warning, error, not installed, tainted, problem, segfault
<toliman> try dmesg |grep taint
<tdmg> "cdrom: open failed" is about as negative as it gets
<toliman> if you dont see nvidia in the dmesg output, the new module isnt running yet.
<tdmg> ah
<tdmg> something
<tdmg> "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<tdmg> with the time stamp before it
<tdmg> toliman?
<toliman> yep. taint means, you need to remake the module to 'suit' the kernel
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> so
<tdmg> what do I do?
<toliman> you should be able to follow the instructions on the forums to do it ... ... ...
<toliman> ah
<toliman> ok
<toliman> maybe not so much
<tdmg> :-/
<toliman> hmm. what dist you running ?
<tdmg> Kubuntu.........
<tdmg> DD
<kyle_> helloo
<kyle_> what are the files in /usr/share/doc/bash/completion-contrib ???
<kyle_> i can't even sudo run thoes
<toliman> maybe theyre placeholders. do ls -al /usr/share/doc/bash/
<toliman> tdmg: read through the list of things here ... its wieldy http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#WHAT_HAPPENS_IF_YOU_CHANGE_YOUR_KERNEL_OR_IF_YOUR_KERNEL_IS_UPDATED
<fakedsympathy> what's the command to install wine?
<Gh0st75> still getting the same errors, doesn't appear the sudo ldconfig changes anything
<tdmg> toliman, I was using my old kernel when I installed the drivers because the new kernel wouldn't recognize my wireless card, so I don't know what this would have to do with it......
<toliman> old kernel, old modules. new kernel, new modules
<toliman> new kernel, old modules, linux marks as tainted
<kyle_> toliman what are placeholders for?
<toliman> i.e. to prevent amusing errors, but also, to prevent backdoors and malicious intent
<fakedsympathy> what's the command to install wine?
<toliman> placeholders ... symlinks to docs elsewhere or non existing.
<tdmg> well, I couldn't sudo in the new kernel, so I can't get any drivers there :-/
<kyle_> oh
<kyle_> so they're not actual applications?
<toliman> tdmg: whats the name of the kernel ... try uname -r
<[Relic] > anyone know if I can just mass copy an old install onto a new one w/o too many problems or do I need to reinstall everything?
<toliman> [Relic] : change your sources list to dapper, run dist-upgrade
<[Relic] > switching HDs not upgrading
<mpupu> does adept manage software removal the same way as aptitude? (removing unneeded dependencies)
<tdmg> toliman, I had just installed Kubuntu, might it be more worthwhile for me to reinstall Kubuntu rather than fret over this?
<kendrick> hey all
<tdmg> I only got more problems as I went along
<kyle_> mpupu how do you know if they're unneeded dependencies?
<tdmg> maybe I should just start from scratch again.....
<toliman> tdmg: maybe. i had to build my drivers yesterday, laptop install. fiddly as all (*^%
<tdmg> well
<tdmg> I'll install again and then come back to you guys :P
<mpupu> kyle_: more or less everything you didn't install manually
<toliman> if it worked before you 'fixed' it... do it from scratch
<kyle_> mpupu i was looking in adept and pretty much everything was installed haha
<[Relic] > just wondering if I copy over the /usr /bin /etc  etc. directories and reboot will everything previously installed be installed?
<kyle_> i dont' think i'll be needing 90% of them
<tdmg> toliman, it "worked" better
<toliman> at least its not gentoo. all source, all 15 hours needed to get xorg + kde compiled from scratch. one wrong move and its a deep learning curve
<fakedsympathy> what's the command to install wine?
<tdmg> the resolution was all messed up, and still was/is
<toliman> fakedsympathy: from cvs, or from the muiltiverse source list ?
<fakedsympathy> uh. i dunno what you just said >_>
<fakedsympathy> see, I"m a newb here.
<toliman> tdmg: if you try this line ... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` ...
<toliman> that would put all the modules into place that are needed
<kyle_> coooool my wine works
<toliman> however, reinstall might be quicker
<toliman> and less pain
<adidas> what do think about "wine" ?
<tdmg> I'll ask you about that again when I have Kubuntu running in 30 minutes toliman :D
<toliman> fakedsympathy: in adept, check your sources list
<kyle_> adidas i dunno my cousin just sent me notepad.exe
<toliman> 'manage repositories'
* fakedsympathy loads up adept
<adidas> kyle_: oh really ? mine send me mspaint.exe
<fakedsympathy> gimmie a sec
<adidas> it's soo cooool
<fakedsympathy> Okay I'm in "manage repositories"
<fakedsympathy> now what?
<toliman> add a new line ...
<toliman>  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<toliman>  deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<kyle_> whoa i got a problem i can't play mp3
<fakedsympathy> Cool, wine shows up now. what's "wine-dev"?
<toliman> kyle_: yep
<kyle_> amarok opens but there's nothing
<toliman> need to update xine/arts something so u can play mp3
<toliman> i found that one out yesterday
<toliman> it does it automatically tho
<toliman> fakedsympathy: anything with -dev is for compiling other programs that need libraries from the original app. irrelevant in most cases
<kyle_> toliman how? adept?
<toliman> umm ... i cant recall. it just b0rked when i tried it, then said ... installing xine-restricted/extras something
<toliman> hmm...
<toliman> you have xine as the engine in amarok ?
<kyle_> toliman
<kyle_> yea
<BlackNine> i need some help
<BlackNine> getting kubuntu LiveCD running
<fakedsympathy> Okay. So I installed wine. Now what do I do? >_> I'm trying to play a game on addictinggames and was told using wine was the only way to get it to work.
<BlackNine> I start it up and it gives a blue screen
<toliman> fakedsympathy: ahhhh, ok. no.
<fakedsympathy> what?
<toliman> fakedsympathy: try cedega. it costs like $5, but you can get it from bittorrent.
<kyle_> toliman it's installed but how do i update it?
<fakedsympathy> The guys I talked to said it needed flash 8 or 9 that linux didn't have
<fakedsympathy> so they said wine would work
<toliman> ohh
<fakedsympathy> money? LOLE. no.
<toliman> flash, not wine then
<toliman> just flash player
<fakedsympathy> that's the thing
<fakedsympathy> the latest flashplayer available to linux is 7
<fakedsympathy> but this needs higher
<fakedsympathy> so they said get wine to emulate it
<fakedsympathy> and I have wine now. I just don't know how to use it.
<BlackNine> I need help getting kubuntu running, I start it up and it gives a blue screen
<BlackNine> without words or anything
<toliman> BlackNine: tried installing from the text install menu option ?
<kyle_> toliman shoudl i try to reinstall xine
<toliman> fakedsympathy: flash8 might be a problem. if swf-player or the GNU swf tools wont play, youll need a wine setup
<BlackNine> huh? sorry this is my first time with linux, not i just do normal start up from CD Drive
<toliman> kyle_: install the xine extras
<fakedsympathy> why is that?
<fakedsympathy> doesn't wine just emulate windows?
<toliman> its a DLL emulator in a way. it makes windows apps believe they are hooked into windows.
<toliman> sort of a half-wacky emulation
<kyle_> kk
<toliman> there might be a flash8 linux thing on the web
<drbreen> its no emulation
<drbreen> its an api layer
<fakedsympathy> damn this linux stuff confuses my brain v_v
<drbreen> thats a big difference
<toliman> yes. it is. but api layer is more of a concept than explanation
<toliman> anyway
<drbreen> yeah but with a windows "emulator" stuff would work on other platforms than i386 too
<fakedsympathy> so? What's your point?
<fakedsympathy> are you saying pretty much any kinda windows emulator would work or something?
<drbreen> an emulator is a fake of the entire device (e.g. a virtuel pc)
<D4rkly> wine isnt available for amd64 you need to use i386
<fakedsympathy> I'm on i386
<drbreen> so with an emulator there be speed problems
<drbreen> with this api hook there's only a marginal speed punishment
<D4rkly> im running wine and vmware :)
<kyle_> toliman there's nothing as xine-extras in adept
<toliman> heh .... http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<fakedsympathy> what version is that?
<D4rkly> i have mp3 support in kaffeine but not amarok ?
<fakedsympathy> you sly boots
<drbreen> fakedsympathy: download flash player 8 from THE EVIL WEBSITE
<drbreen> fakedsympathy: and install it using wine
<fakedsympathy> I dunno how to use wine
<fakedsympathy> and I dunno what "THE EVIL WEBSITE!" is >_>
<toliman> uhh, adept, libxine-extracodecs amarok-xine
<drbreen> in a console type: wine myexecutyable.exe
<drbreen> or when you click on ot
<kyle_> ok search for libxine-extracodecs ?
<drbreen> open with "wine"
<kyle_> hold on
<fakedsympathy> oh. I see
<fakedsympathy> thanks
<kyle_> toliman foudn it!!!
<kyle_> ok
<toliman> fakedsympathy: 1) install wine, then 2) win32 version of firefox inside wine, then 3) visit a site that needs flash to install it.
<kyle_> what about aRts for xine?
<kyle_> what does that do?
<drbreen> aRts is an audo engine
<drbreen> audio
<toliman> arts is the engine for kde/aq
<maltaethiron> ok guys, time to help out maltaethiron
<toliman> qt
<kyle_> uh so do i need that aRts plugin for xine?
<toliman> arts runs the sound mixers and audio output in most of the kde audio apps. xine is a video player that also plays audio files
<kyle_> ok so best to go yes on it i think
<kyle_> brb
<DFM> need help trying to reconfigure etho. installed for a friend. worked here but when he plugs in he can't surf on his kubuntu box
<DFM> i upgraded his version of kde not thinking about it and now it is a little different
<toliman> dfm: what kind of network is it
<DFM> so I can't follow along
<osiris> what is the equivilent of xscreensaver in kubuntu
<DFM> wired ehternet
<toliman> osiris: isnt one
<osiris> for those of us not using the k in kubuntu
<DFM> port is working he has other computer's working fine just need to get the linux box to pull from his network
<DFM> dhcp
<toliman> xscreensaver hooks into xorg, not a kde thing.
<toliman> dfm: check /etc/defaults/network
<D4rkly> kaffiene plays off my ntfs drive but amarok wont ?
<toliman> erm, /etc/network/interfaces
<toliman> i was thinking of something else
<kyle_> shyt
<maltaethiron> i need to play DVDs cause im going on vacation...how do i do this?    note: kaffeine gives me an odd error
<kyle_> mp3s still wont work
<DFM> ah thats why I can't find it lol
<maltaethiron> is there any other program i can get?
<toliman> dfm: tried dhclient eth0 ?
<kyle_> it tells me playlist finished
<DFM> what do I need to look for in here?
<toliman> maltaethiron: try another app. vlc / ogle, xine-ui. do a search
<drbreen> malthaethiron: use Videolan Client (VLC Media Player)
<drbreen> its in universe
<DFM> blows my mind that he couldn't just plug in and go
<maltaethiron> ok thanks drbreen
<maltaethiron> and toliman
<drbreen> !VLC > maltaethiron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VLC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drbreen> !dvd > maltaethiron
<toliman> dfm: dhcp isnt always auto. you can run ifup eth0 as well
<maltaethiron> ill get it through synaptic
<toliman> yup
<DFM> that command from a shell?
<toliman> sudo ifup eth0
<DFM> keep forgetting the super user
<toliman> :)
<toliman> its chronic
<DFM> lol
<kyle_> man this is not good
<kyle_> can't play mp3s
<kyle_> do i need to reboot or what
<kyle_> brb
<toliman> eh, close amarok, open it again
<tk> was anyone else in here interested in those wallpapers that we were discussing the other night?
<adidas> what is Xorg?
<tdmg> toliman, okay now, I've reinstalled Kubuntu.  Now I want to update everything and get all the programs that I'll need for daily stuff.  Can you help me out? :D
<erofee> you know what would be a great feature for k/ubuntu.
<D4rkly> how can i get my ati usb rf remote to work ?
<erofee> the ability to rate packages in adept/synaptic
<adidas> it tooks so much of my memory :(
<erofee> so that way when you were after an application to do X and you found 5 of them, you could pick the best one first off.
<tk> erofee: te "best" is more often than not a relative term to the person using it ;)
<toliman> erofee: yeah ... i know what you mean
<erofee> that's true
<erofee> but it took me weeks to get onto amarok.
<toliman> once youve seen 'ogle', you wonder who would ever use it.
<erofee> i was using kaffeine for sooo long.
<tdmg> toliman, *poke* :P
<tk> some people think Paint Shop Pro is the best thing in the world... others (like me) cant stand it.... :P
<kyle_> back
<toliman> tdmg: automatix
<erofee> GIMP....that's the ticket
<toliman> will save you about 20 minutes
<tdmg> automatix?
<toliman> do a web search
<tdmg> okay
<toliman> automatix ubuntu
<trpr11> i don't think rating the packages would be productive for the developers of all those applications that weren't so popular
<erofee> that is true
<toliman> add the repos using adept and copy/paste
<kyle_> d
<toliman> and the script does the rest
<h3sp4wn> I would strongly advise against automatix (having seen it trash many systems)
<tdmg> toliman, automatix is better than easyubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> tdmg: I would recommend against using any of those things and following the restricted howto
<h3sp4wn> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<camerons> anyone know how to get kmail to sync an imap account so I can then go offline and still read all the messages?
<tdmg> thanks :D
<toliman> well, restricted is fun. so it doing stuff the long way
<tdmg> I want to update my kernel first.  What is the right way to do it? because last time I messed up :(
<toliman> why update ?
<tdmg> so I shouldn't update everything?
<toliman> preferably, stick with the release modules first, since they are compatible with the kernel images & apps
<[Relic] > how do you mount HDs with the live cd running?
<[Relic] > mount
<camerons> anyone know anything about kmail with imap?
<toliman> [Relic] :  the hal / pmount progs  usually mount all the FS it recognises into the /media/ folder.
<swatgoss> how to verifiy i use a SMP kernel ?
<toliman> swatgoss: uname -a
<swatgoss> ty
<D4rkly> will lirc work for rf remotes too ?
<h3sp4wn> swatgoss: cat /proc/cpuinfo (see if you have 2 proc's listed)
<swatgoss> some guys here got HT P4 on laptops ?
<tdmg> so, no updating my kernel? I'm still confused.......
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn uname -a works too :p
<tdmg> I just want to make sure
<trpr11> tdmg: i wouldn't unless you have a reason (ie to get some funky hardware working)
<toliman> tricky stuff SMP. /proc isnt entirely reliable.
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> now, the nVidia drivers
<kyle_> toliman my mp3s still won't work
<kyle_> any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> swatgoss: but that won't tell you whether hyperthreading is working
<swatgoss> kyle_ do u got all codecs ?
<toliman> kyle_: go into amarok config, see what the engine is called
<kyle_> well yea i installed the extra xine pack
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn i think it is ... the CPU fan is working ALL time ...
<kyle_> k
<swatgoss> under win it work 30sec every 2minutes ...
<swatgoss> kyle_ ALL codecs ?
<kyle_> it's xine engine
<h3sp4wn> swatgoss: If you are not running the 686 kernel (in uname -r) then you can't have hyperthreading
<toliman> swatgoss: cpufreq-info
<tdmg> guys, when I search for nVidia in adept I only get "nvidia-kernel-common" what happened to everything else?
<swatgoss> kyle_ and i got some problems with some mp3 on my sys too
<kyle_> yea what's up with that
<kyle_> kaffiene same chyt
<swatgoss> kyle_ encode ur mp3 to ogg :p
<toliman> it might be that its under 'restricted' license
<erofee> what errors are you getting, if any?
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn CAN'T ?
<kyle_> restricted?
<tdmg> so how do I get access to the nVidia drivers?
<[Relic] > Device is not removable error with pmount
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn why this should be deactivated on 686 kernels ?
<DFM> use easyubuntu for the driver's
<erofee> tdmg: you could try the nVidia website.
<h3sp4wn> swatgoss: I didn't say that it only works on the 686 kernel
<tdmg> why would something so common as an nVidia driver be restricted?
<DFM> that to nvidia does have a linux driver
<toliman> nvidia stuff should have nvidia-glx everywhere
<trpr11> tdmg: its not open source. nvidia gave us the middle finger.
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn sry my mistake
<DFM> proprietary (bad spelling)
<tdmg> but just yesterday I had a whole slue of nVidia packages to choose from......
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn its 5am in my country ... i'am a bit tired i think :p
<erofee> did you run an update
<swatgoss> h3sp4wn and i got a 686 SMP kernel
<erofee> maybe your most recent update wiped the packages from the list
<DFM> however they do have a driver you can download but if I am not mistaken you will have to compile it against your kernel. not hard though
<toliman> debian is anal about OSS , if it's not source compiled, its restricted
<tdmg> erofee, I just reinstalled Kubuntu :P
<erofee> that could be it
<tdmg> so......
<toliman> so hardware drivers, licensed software, voip, mp3, mpeg2, dvd css, etc. is all restricted
<erofee> try the nVidia website to see if they offer it.,
<trpr11> they offer it of course
<tdmg> couldn't I just open my repos or something?
<DFM> they do I have used it before
<toliman> its all available, but you need to modify your repositories so that apt can access nvidia stuff
<DFM> you could use easyubuntu to install it
<erofee> if you can download the debian install you can just cli install it
<DFM> at least it says it will, I have ati and have a much more difficult time
<tdmg> is it a bad idea to enable all my repos though?
<swatgoss> is there a way to control fans with a "embedded program" ?
<erofee> it is really up to you
<tdmg> I don't know the pros and cons
<kyle_> what do u mean ? why restricted?
<kyle_> they don't like music?
<swatgoss> kyle_ mpeg layer 3 = Fraunhoffer ...
<swatgoss> not free
<trpr11> kyle_: restricted as in not an open format.. as in a company somewhere charges people to program players that will use the format
<erofee> if you open universe/multiverse repos, you are letting yourself have access to a wider range of not-thoroughly tested apps
<kyle_> so thats why my kaffiene and amarok can't play my mp3s?
<erofee> i have never struck a problem with any packages i have got from them, but you never know.
<swatgoss> kyle_ i don't think ... probably an encoding stuff that is bugging ...
<toliman> mp3 codec and tech is licensed to fraunhofer group. fhg. they developed mpeg1 layer 3 tech. but layer 2 is ok.
<toliman> its just wierd restrictions is all
<DFM> any one have any idea why sometimes when I boot my machine my resolution will go to 800x600 when default is 1024x768. It just started doing it. I have rebooted and restarted x several times. my wife's desktop will only display 8x6
<kyle_> isn't there a way to make it work against that then?
<swatgoss> kyle_ if u want them NOW
<swatgoss> install XMMS
<trpr11> kyle_: i think all you need is the libmad0 package.. not sure though
<kyle_> awwww
<swatgoss> or try to get some codecs ...
<toliman> if you change the repository entry to deb http://blah dapper main ..... to dapper "main restricted universe multiverse "
<toliman> and then update it, no more problems
<kyle_> swatgoss i installed the xine extra codecs already but still same problem
<swatgoss> kyle_ i do it too ... it play some mp3 but not 100% of them
<kyle_> man i never heard of this kinda problem
<kyle_> some mp3 works but not all hahaha
<swatgoss> codecs used to encode them ...
<swatgoss> vbr ...
<swatgoss> profiles ...
<kyle_> i think i did add restricted universe multi
<swatgoss> all kind of stuff like that
<kyle_> o
<toliman> yeah, mp3 is a shitstorm in linux circles... since you throretically have to pay to encode/decode it.
<[Relic] > think I need to edit the fstab but not 100% sure what I need to copy this one drive onto the next
<swatgoss> all this kind of parameters can bug the playback
<trpr11> there isn't drm in the mp3s are there? would make sense if only *some* of them refused to play
<toliman> not so much now, but its why its not included on the distribution.
<swatgoss> toliman shitstorm ... in french its "tempete de merdes" ... sounds good :p
<kyle_> man if they got dvd to play on linux i sure don't see why the heck not
<swatgoss> DVD = AC3 ...
<keleus> amarok won't use visualizations, says libvisual might not be installed. It is... what do I try next...
<toliman> trpr11: not the files itself, the tech is licensed to fhg. each time you decode an mp3, someone has paid (ideally you) for the ability to decode it. companies usually foot the bill to buy a license and break the cost down
<swatgoss> or some other specifik codecs
<kyle_> the idea just pissed me off not the OS
<toliman> sme with ac3 and DTS,
<maltaethiron> guys, still having problems playing DVDs
<trpr11> toliman: hrm. thats what i thought. so there isn't anything in the mp3 itself that would prevent it from playing on an unlicensed player?
<maltaethiron> how would i play a DVD in vlc
<toliman> maltaethiron: open drive
<swatgoss> but ac3 have lot less personalised codecs
<maltaethiron> (just wanna make sure theres nothng tricky)
<toliman> bleh, open disc
<maltaethiron> toliman: like physically or on the computer
<maltaethiron> ?
<keleus> maltaethiron, go to open disc, and choose dvd(menus)
<swatgoss> maltaethiron do you have libdvdcss2 or something like that ?
<toliman> theres a menu item called open disc
<maltaethiron> no swatgoss
<toliman> you *might* need libdvdcss2 ... HEH
<swatgoss> maltaethiron try to get them :p
<toliman> thats not going to be fun.
* maltaethiron sighs
<keleus> maltaethiron, hold on
<maltaethiron> well, lets do this
<swatgoss> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyle_> ok so does anybody know which repository main restricted universe multi for an all rounded mp3 engine?
<Iam8up> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<swatgoss> kyle_ XMMS
<swatgoss> play all mp3
<swatgoss> winamp like ...
<keleus> maltaethiron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<swatgoss> (install XMMS skins package too :p some are not bad)
<keleus> to jump to your question specifically
<kyle_> yea i kno
<toliman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205467&highlight=libdvdcss2
<kyle_> can kaffiene or amarok use xmms mp3 engine?
<S|lv3r_d|CK> spanish
<Iam8up> questino..if ubuntu supports it, does kubuntu support it? how well do kubuntu and ubuntu go together? what i mean is..if theres a change with ubuntu, is kubuntu parralled to the change?
<kyle_> in any way?
<swatgoss> i don't think so
<kyle_> ahhhhh
<kyle_> hah
<swatgoss> its XMMS plugins
<kyle_> i thot i got some linux smarts
<keleus> Iam8up, kubuntu = ubuntu but with KDE default not Gnome. They have all the same packages
<kyle_> i'm sure xmms is opensource rite
<Iam8up> keleus - ok, thanks
<toliman> kyle_: switch to amarok-arts in adept. see if it helps
<kyle_> so in theory.............
<swatgoss> kyle_ opensource doesnt mean compatible :p
<kyle_> redevelop a xmms mp3 plugin for amarok/kaffiend
<swatgoss> probably already done
<S|lv3r_d|CK> HELP
<kyle_> really?
<toliman> Iam8up: you just need to install kubuntu-desktop, it makes the change for you.
<DFM> I have a question. I have about 10 gigs of downloaded music all with drm and require winmedia 10. any way to play them on linux?
<kyle_> already done as in u know where or have seen it somewhere?
<Iam8up> toliman - what changes..?
<kyle_> brb
<syntaxx> anyone using tvtime? my sound seems not working properly
<swatgoss> woot a bug :p
<toliman> changes to the bootup, installs kde apps, etc. you can have both
<toliman> but you can only have one kind of boot manager,
<[Relic] > what's the best way to copy on drive to another  -dpRv *  ?
<swatgoss> speaking about boot ... how to remove/remove a kernel image ?
<[Relic] > ls -la
<toliman> [Relic] : dd is the best way. but unorthodox
<kyle_> toliman installing amarok-arts in adept
<swatgoss> lol remove/deinstall sry
<[Relic] > :)
<toliman> swatgoss: remove the kernel itself or the entry in grub ?
<swatgoss> entry and image
<toliman> either way, its in /boot/
<Dani> question: i installed firefox in kubuntu drapper but when click the executable nothing happens
<kyle_> wow this is nuts i didn't know mp3 was restricted
<toliman> vmlinuz-version and initrd-version. dont do it lightly
<kyle_> i've never heard of anything that's "restricted" format
<swatgoss> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keleus> freaking javascript! sf.net download script is not only annoying but has killed konquerer on me twice...
<[Relic] > what is dd?    (basically I am replacing a drive that is questionable in preformance so I don't want to reset everything on the new drive)
<kyle_> i mean coming from goody mac /windows environ
<toliman> kyle_: if you can make money from it, its likely to be licensed.
<kyle_> heh
<toliman> drugs, alcohol, firearms, mp3's, dvd's
<kyle_> yeap
<kyle_> brb
* swatgoss thinks kyle_ is taking some restricted alcohol :p
<keleus> ARG 3 times now. wget time
* swatgoss sry, licensed
<syntaxx> anyone using tvtime? my sound seems not working properly
<toliman> [Relic] : dd copies the raw data from the disc, byte by byte from the drive in raw form. like norton ghost does.
<toliman> [Relic] : you can use a regular backup app, which reads the filesystem and uses compression, error checking, etc.
<Dani> which is best irc client for windows
<DFM> chatzilla
<swatgoss> Dani mIRC ?
<swatgoss> i only used this one
<toliman> Dani, mIRC is the first choice. not best, but first.
<Dani> how about hydra irc
<[Relic] > not backing it up though everything needs to be normal and usable once I shut down and remove the old drive
<syntaxx> i wonder whats wrong in tvtime sound in debian it works fine but when i shift to ubuntu my sound not working properly anyone who can help me?
<stray77> you can check alsamixer settings
<toliman> if youre lucky you can even get IRC in firefox as a plugin
<bubs> dani: xchat
<swatgoss> Konversation isn' on win ?
<DFM> that's what I use w/o any problems and it's easy to get
<swatgoss> +t
<syntaxx> stray77: tvtime have sound but no voices
<Dani> yeah i want a plugin for firefox
<DFM> when on kubuntu box I use konversation
<Dani> but my firefox doesn't startup on kubuntu
<swatgoss> do u restarted the GUI ?
<DFM> remove it and erinstall it
<swatgoss> since u installed Ffox ?
<toliman> yup. you can make knoversation like mIRC and mIRC like konversation
<swatgoss> toliman not only the interface
<Dani> well i used the script the from kubuntu support forums
<toliman> well, all the shortcuts look/work ok too
<swatgoss> complete/free "moving" (portage in french) of Konversation to win
<Dani> i also did the tar zip thing for firefox and went directly to folder and tried to start it but nothing happens
<Dani> i guess it might be system requirements but i am total noob
<swatgoss> system ?
<toliman> Dani, its probably a linux thing
<swatgoss> i d'ont think :p
<DFM> dani, did you try and get it from adept?
<swatgoss> Dani Firefox could run on my smartphone :p
<toliman> Dani: if you unpacked firefox-bin, did you chmod u+x
<Dani> does anybody know something similar but open source to VM WARE WORKSTATION
<toliman> use a package manager, its faster, cleaner, easier, less prone to evil
<toliman> vmware player
<DFM> amen
<Kiongku> hey guys.. my kpersonalizer keeps showing up at each session.. how i stop it
<keleus> Dani, Xen, or qemu
<swatgoss> what kind oe "evil" ?
<swatgoss> -e +f
<Dani> no i didn't use chmod u+x after unpacking
<DFM> the evil that makes ur head hurt trying to figure something out
<keleus> Dani, but VMWARE Server is currently free (as in $$$)
<syntaxx> i wonder whats wrong in tvtime sound in debian it works fine but when i shift to ubuntu my sound not working properly anyone who can help me?
<Dani> i am very new to linux
<keleus> Dani, suggested reading: http://tldp.org
<toliman> evil, as in the random acts that installing and updating software can make things very broken if the files are needed elsewhere
<swatgoss> lol
<toliman> syntaxx: tvtime uses esd ?
<DFM> dani you have to make the package and make it executable
<DFM> I think that was put right
<syntaxx> toliman: no idea
<Dani> thankx i am currently reading the linuxcommand.org to learn bash
<keleus> Dani, linux like systems are more secure then windows in that files need to be marked as executable before the system will run them as programs/scripts
<toliman> uhuh. in tvtime, what does it say under output.
<Dani> how do i mark it executable
<syntaxx> toliman: in output configuration is just the overscan settings apply matte 16:9 output all about windows
<syntaxx> toliman: but in input conf preferred audio mode mono stereo sap
<keleus> your opinion: bison or byacc?
<CVirus> anybody using gmail with Kmail ?
<swatgoss> Dani try to use ADEPT or synaptic most of the time u install things (this words mean "use it everytime")
<keleus> CVirus, yea
<CVirus> keleus: what are the exact settings for sending ?
<keleus> CVirus, hold on a sec
<CVirus> keleus: sure
<syntaxx> toliman: my sound is just buzzzz no voices
<Dani> well when i load adept what do i do
<keleus> host smtp.gmail.com
<toliman> using dvb or analog tuner ?
<DFM> i couldn't get evolution working because of certain ports needing to be set up, haven't tried kmail
<swatgoss> Dani search for program u want to install
<keleus> port 465
<keleus> requires authentication
<keleus> use your full email as account
<swatgoss> Dani then request install :p and its done ...
<syntaxx> toliman: im using pinnacle tv tuner
<keleus> use SSL encryption and PLAIN login-type
<toliman> keleus: i think it needs pop-then-smtp for login credentials. i cant remember
<CVirus> keleus: login ?
<swatgoss> Dani it will /downlaod/install everything it will need
<swatgoss> Dani and make a beautiful shortcut in the correct cat. of programs in K menu
<Dani> thankx guys
<keleus> CVirus, hold on
<Dani> did anybody check out the google notebooks
<kyle_> swatgoss what is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) and Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger)  ?
<Dani> its pretty cool now i can save all my notes online
<_kapay_> #msg nickserv indetify
<swatgoss> kyle_ 2 versions of Ubuntu :p
<toliman> notebooks ?
<swatgoss> kyle_ 5.10 is "ancient"
<Dani> yes its a new service by google
<DFM> kyle, dapper is the latest version with Long Term Support
<toliman> you can always dist-upgrade to dapper
<kyle_> i found codec for the two versions of ubuntu but tey're different
<swatgoss> kyle_ prefer dapper ...
<Dani> goto google labs and click google notebooks
<kyle_> ok
* swatgoss prefers dapper too :p
<Dani> if u need a gmail invite let me know
<toliman> dapper will stay minty fresh for longer, theoreteically
<DFM> anyone got gmail to work in evolution?
* swatgoss sepnt 7hours on Breezy fstabs ... (1st install of his life)
<toliman> until 6.11 comes out
<toliman> ive got gmail to work in outlook, i dont imagine it to be any more difficult
<DFM> it is
<swatgoss> toliman ?!? outlook ?
<toliman> use the outlook settings from the gmail support pages
<DFM> doesn't give me a place to set the ports that gmail requires
<keleus> CVirus, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1356706 - instructions for KMAIL midway down the first post
<maltaethiron> toliman and swatgoss: you made it sound like getting libdvdcss2 would be hard
<stray77> at least he didnt say outlook express
<CVirus> DFM: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<CVirus> keleus: Thanks alot
<DFM> ah well duh I should have known, thanks
<swatgoss> maltaethiron add repos, install libdvdcss2 and play dvd ?
<swatgoss> maltaethiron u could need some other codecs too
<maltaethiron> swatgoss: i already took care of my repos like a week ago..i just got libdvdcss2 and now the dvds work fine
<swatgoss> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keleus> How do I set up my system to use "-02 -pipe" all the time when compiling?
<on3egs> je suis la ?
<swatgoss> maltaethiron u get all codecs from the list here ?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<syntaxx> hmm
<h3sp4wn> keleus: put it in CFLAGS
<maltaethiron> on3egs: tu parles francais?
<syntaxx> well i think ill be back my debian box =\
<D4rkly> has anyone got the ati rf remote to work with lirc ?
<swatgoss> t'es francais en plus ... mais c'est pas permis de pas demander :p
<on3egs> oui belgique
<keleus> h3sp4wn, is that variable stored somewhere on ubuntu? every other distro ive tried had /etc/make.conf but not here :/
<swatgoss> pas possible parfois IRC ...
<CVirus> keleus: Unrecognized sending protocol .. unable to send
<CVirus> transport*
<on3egs> lol je suis new sous unbuntu
<maltaethiron> swatgoss: did you just say that its against the rules in here? haha, its been a few months since i last spoke french
<swatgoss> Ubuntu ou Kubuntu ?
<keleus> CVirus, use SMTP not sendmail, if you arn't already
<on3egs> je suis windowsien et veux devenire linuxiens lol
<swatgoss> maltaethiron ... mouarf
<h3sp4wn> keleus: just put it in your .bashrc
<swatgoss> on3egs amene tes miches sur #Kubuntu-fr
<CVirus> keleus: its SMTP for sure
<h3sp4wn> keleus: I think its only bsd type distro's that have /etc/make.conf
<keleus> h3sp4wn, can you give me an example? so i dont mess my syntax?
<on3egs> oui
<on3egs> c dja fait de puis quelque jours :)
<toliman> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
<keleus> h3sp4wn, export CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
<kyle_> toliman how can i install a .deb package in kubuntu?
<Dani> what do i need to run my kubuntu windows server or windows server client from vm ware
<toliman> dpkg -i
<h3sp4wn> keleus: yep you would probably want to set the arch though
<Megaqwerty> I'm installing KDE on Ubuntu and it is asking me what I want for my Postfix configuration...What is that?
<on3egs> pas bcp de francais ici ?
<maltaethiron> on3egs: est-ce que tu parles anlgais?
<toliman> Megaqwerty: postfix = local mail server
<maltaethiron> anglais**
<on3egs> no sorry men :) dsoler pas vraiment lol dommage pour moi
<Megaqwerty> so, what do I want to select?
<keleus> h3sp4wn, "Linux epicenter 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux" - use i686 for the arch?
<toliman> Megaqwerty: use localhost if its an option.
<on3egs> j ai un strees sur adept manager
<Megaqwerty> thanks...I have "Local only"
<Megaqwerty> should I use that?
<swatgoss> viens sur #kubuntu-fr
<on3egs> veux plus dmarrer
<on3egs> comment je fais
<on3egs> comment je fais ?
<swatgoss> clic sur le lien en bleu ptetre ? :p
<on3egs> lol oki
<swatgoss> ou tu tapes /join #kubuntu-fr
<Kiongku_> bah.. on ne parle pas francais ici :D
<toliman> yep, if your CPU is a pentium 3 or 4 / amd athlon, i686 is fine as arch.
<Dani> ---keleus--- do i need the vm ware server or the server client
<Kiongku_> maltaethiron: francais O_o
<swatgoss> Kiongku_ belge je crois
<toliman> bonjour, cava, je ne pas francais
<on3egs> oui
<Kiongku_> ah lol dac
<maltaethiron> kiongku: oui, et?
<on3egs> Enghien 7850
<Megaqwerty> toliman: should I make the mail name "localhost" ?
<swatgoss> moi francais pas contre
<on3egs> lol
<toliman> yep
<swatgoss> paR contre
<Kiongku_> maltaethiron: rien.. :P juste par simple curiosity.. ok i stopping talking french
<swatgoss> mouhahaha
<Megaqwerty> simple percentage this has french channel?
<maltaethiron> haha, nice kiongku...yeah i just took it in school
<on3egs> bye les amis ;)  73
<maltaethiron> i speak it a lot though
<on3egs> gtood bye my friends 73
<maltaethiron> bye on3egs
<Kiongku_> curiosite but dunt know wehre the freaking special characters in linux
<keleus> aaah march=pentium4 would be better
<maltaethiron> me niether
<keleus> if i want MMX and such
<swatgoss> yep, difficult tu make an  with QWERTY
<Kiongku_> maltaethiron: btw u know where kdestart is in kubuntu?
<toliman> must be the 6 hours i spent not sleeping in french class. i only remember bad greetings, counting and how to insult french people (pretend u have an american accent)
<Kiongku_> swagoss; hahaha
<Kiongku_> *swatgoss: hahaha
<snowman_> wondering if anyone could give me a hand with a stupid, yet annoying, floppy drive question :P
<Megaqwerty> Merci pour votre aide!
<maltaethiron> uh, isnt kde a part of kubuntu
<maltaethiron> ?
<Dani> in firefox does anybody if its possible to turn off flash pictures sounds active x with 1 click each separatly
<keleus> h3sp4wn, should i use march or mtune? If for some reason i change kernel to i386 or i586?
<snowman_> basically, I have the normal fstab line, and no matter what disk I put in it's telling me I have to specify the fs type.
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: yeah.. but kpersonalizer keeps springing up each time i start kde
<toliman> Kiongku: open .kderc
<swatgoss> some1 want special lesson for french insults ?
<Snowmadic> this I have: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy   auto    rw,user,noauto,sync     0       0
<maltaethiron> swatgoss: i have this book called merde
<h3sp4wn> keleus: I would use march but unless you are going to use apt-build to rebuild everything anything from the repos won't be optimised
<maltaethiron> swatgoss: its kicks ass
<swatgoss> do u read "Ta mere" from Arthur
<maltaethiron> swatgoss: its labeled as "all the stuff you DIDNT learn in french class"
<maltaethiron> no
<maltaethiron> where are you from swatgoss?
<swatgoss> South of france
<Kiongku> toliman: .kderc where?
<swatgoss> Montpellier
<maltaethiron> ah nice, im just some kid from america that took french in school
<Kiongku> i'm from ile de france or the former ile de france :p
<toliman> in 90% of cases, custom cflags dont add performance benefits. however, you have to spend a lot of time (installing gentoo for instance) to find this out.
<syntaxx> i wonder whats wrong in tvtime sound in debian it works fine but when i shift to ubuntu my sound not working properly anyone who can help me?
<keleus> h3sp4wn, well the few things im going to build are going to be CPU intensive...
<maltaethiron> thats cool that you folks are from france
<toliman> Kiongku: check ~/.kderc or ~/.kde/Autostart/
<toliman> places in ~/.kde/ might help
<Snowmadic> montpellier, VT?
<Kiongku> toliman ~/.kderc does not exist and there's no script in Autostart
<h3sp4wn> keleus: Are they already in the repositories ? (if they are you can optimise with apt-build)
<Hawkwind> VT = Vermont
<swatgoss> how to use more than 5 partitions in ubiquity ? (Kubuntu live CD installer)
<maltaethiron> VT = ?
<maltaethiron> ah
<h3sp4wn> keleus: Or if they are in debian sid or edgy you can also use apt-build and backport
<maltaethiron> here comes hawkwind to save the day
<Snowmadic> vermont, yes.  that's what I was asking.
<Kiongku> haha
<keleus> h3sp4wn, nope, not in the repos (too recent)
<Kiongku> BRB.. going to restart to check if that f****ing kpersonalizer keeps showing his nose
<h3sp4wn> keleus: even not in debian unstable/experimental ?
<toliman> umm ... kde does stuff ... by tiself all the time
<maltaethiron> good luck kiongku
<Snowmadic> *ponder* no suggestions on the fstab thing then?
<syanures> forgot to say hi.
<syanures> hi all
<Snowmadic> greetings syanures
<keleus> h3sp4wn, checking
<keleus> h3sp4wn, yep, its in the repos. just download the .deb and use dpkg? ( i dont want to have the whole debian tree in my repos )
<h3sp4wn> keleus: no add the deb-src line and use apt-build to optimise it
<Dani> chat zilla doesn't have spyware right
<keleus> h3sp4wn, i dont feel like doing that really..
<DFM> not that I am aware of. just download the extension through your firefox browser
<Danish> cool thankx dfm
<keleus> h3sp4wn, but i may do that all later...
<DFM> np
<Danish> it chatzilla feels a little slow
<Snowmadic> argh.  what's the point of an "auto" option if you still get told to specify the type?
<h3sp4wn> keleus: If you just force install those deb's you will probably have problems
<toliman> Dani: you never know unless you read all the source code... but no. no spyware.
<DFM> I only use cz when I am on my win system and it seems to take awhile to log in to a channel but after that it's fine
<Dani> thankx
<DFM> no probs ever with anything related to forefox, as of yet anyway
<toliman> use merk. thats what its there for. the login time is usually the server getting to know you
<Dani> how do i add to favorites on chatzilla
<Danish> nvm got it
<Danish> i selected open this channel at startup
<DFM> that's what I did since I only use a few channels
<keleus> h3sp4wn, if i do then i will just build them myself :) i was halfway done before i stopped to pursue this :)
<Danish> i am gonna be on kubuntu channel for quite a while i fell in love with linux b/c of BASH its so powerful
<kyle_> toliman i tried sudo dpkg -i sharpmusique_1.0-1_i386.deb and it wont work
<Danish> i ultimately want to build using linux from scratch as guide A FLAVOR for developing C++ apps
<farous> kyle_: did you look for sharpmusique in the repos
<toliman> Danish: if you want to do the whole LFS thing, you can also start with gentoo
<Danish> which one is better btwn debian and gentoo
<Danish> i heard gentoo is extremely stable
<kyle_> yea i did
<keleus> h3sp4wn, as you expected - they didnt like my glibc version (oh well, it compiles fine)
<toliman> or, if you really want to learn, delete a whole bunch of random files in /lib/ and then get the system working again without using a package manager
<swatgoss> !sharpmusique
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharpmusique - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> !find sharpmusique
<ubotu> No packages matching 'sharpmusique' could be found
<swatgoss> !info sharpmusique
<ubotu> Package sharpmusique does not exist in dapper
<kyle_> farous what?
<farous> ok i have it then from a non official repos
<kyle_> i know it's a deb package
<kyle_> how did u install it using dpkg?
<Danish> dang the vmware installing is takin' it sweet time
<toliman> danish: gentoo recompiles source files for installing apps. the time taken to install is exponentially longer for any app.
<poningru> dpkg -i
<poningru> kyle_: ^^
<kyle_> ok so i do 'dpkg -i lalala.deb'  ??
<toliman> however, the benefit is that all the code is secure, optimised for the system, and is cleaner in some ways. however, you probably wont notice the difference unless you are watching a clock
<h3sp4wn> using the ~x86 package mask gentoo can be pretty difficult keep working properly and the stable package mask is probably older apps than dapepr
<h3sp4wn> *dapper
<farous> kyle_: i did have it a while ago did not like it so i just removed it. normally i look for a bin package before i look for the deb one for testing
<toliman> i would disavow ppl using ~x86 on gentoo. too much breaks
<toliman> package masking is fine
<Danish> toliman: i am a beginner rigth now but thankx for the tips
<kyle_> farous which alternatives are there?
<toliman> compared to debian, masking unstable packages is much much better than waiting 6 months for an app to be comsidered 'acceptably stable'
<farous> kyle_: give me the site for i said it was a while ago and i hated it. every music i searched for was for a fee nothing free at all
<Shan_> boot sector problems.. windows gives a stop error... problrem  with grub?
<farous> kyle_: now i use itunes on wine
<kyle_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<kyle_> good one
<kyle_> did u install quicktime with it?
<Shan_> anyone
<toliman> if grub has badly installed to the MBR, you can do 2 things
<Shan_> ?
<farous> kyle_: yes i have it here
<farous> an older ver though for only used it to access stanford publick lect
<Shan_> toliman, i dont know if its grub that is the problem.. it worked well before.. the problem started yesterday
<toliman> 1, fix the MBR using a windows boot disk in recovery console mode and typing fixmbr, 2 install grub manually using a linux giude to help out
<Shan_> can I remove grub and install lilo?
<Shan_> i prefer the gui
<swatgoss> toliman or sometimes ... just booting on XP installation CD works :p
<swatgoss> toliman for NTLDR it works in most case
<kyle_> farous here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Shan_> can I?
<swatgoss> try the XP cd boot ?, its free :p
<Shan_> lol i lost the cd
<swatgoss> only takes about 5 mins
<Shan_> :/
<swatgoss> lost and no images to burn ?
<farous> kyle_: i think i went for the tar.gz
<Shan_> thats right
<Shan_> i figured once i had kubutnu.. why'd I need windblows?
<swatgoss> ... try to "get" one :p
<Shan_> hehehe
<farous> kyle_: unpack it in a local dir. press the prog to run it then if you like it you might install it later
<Snowmadic> feh.  baclk.  my appologies to anyone who replied, I missed it.
<Shan_> too big a d/l
<Shan_> ?
<Shan_> wouldnt reinstalling grub or lilo work too?
<swatgoss> Shan_ i killed 4 HDD with linux install ...
<swatgoss> oh
<swatgoss> yeah it will work :p
<Shan_> rofl
<Danish> toliman how do i make the windwos xp default boot option instead kubuntu
<Snowmadic> how do you kill a hdd installing an OS?
<Shan_> yeah how?
<toliman> danish: edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Snowmadic> I've had some completely fubar installs, but have always been able to wipe the drive and recover.
<kyle_> farous i got wine but didnt' even think about itunes in linux what was it that you didn't like in sharpmusique as opposed to itunes?
<swatgoss> power shutdown during MBR writing ?
<Shan_> i killed mine when i dropped it from the 3rd floor balcony
<toliman> change the default option in the config
<swatgoss> killed ... softwarely killed :p
<Snowmadic> swatgoss that should still be recoverable.
<swatgoss> i recovered them all :p
<Danish> toliman thx
<toliman> sometimes grub installs to the partition instead of the MBR. can happen.
<osiris> !restricted formats > osiris
<toliman> screws up bootable paritions
<Shan_> so.... coming back ...lol
<Snowmadic> that's what's annoying me atm.  I've done that and gotten back form it, but getting this stupid file off this floppy for work is DRIVING ME MAD
<Shan_> how do I overwrite grub with lilo?
<swatgoss> uninstall and reinstall ?
<swatgoss> or just reinstall ...
<Shan_> oh
<Shan_> apt-get should work?
<toliman> Shan, remove grub files. install lilo files, add lilo to MBR of hdd
<swatgoss> reinstall should rewrite everything
<swatgoss> u can boot without grub ???
<Danish> ok i installed the vmware server what do i do now to boot kubuntu
<Shan_> toliman, is there a lin somewhere that explains how?>
<Shan_> <--- nooob
<toliman> if youre very lucky, lilo will actually boot a 2.6 kernel with initrd ... very very lucky
<toliman> Shan_:  man lilo
<Shan_> No manual entry for lilo
<Danish> nvm
<swatgoss> source.lst time :p
<Shan_> hehe
<Snowmadic> ok, getting the same error now when I use fdformat on a disk and try to mount that.
<Snowmadic> suggestions folks?
<toliman> Shan_:  be aware, pre-packaged kernels need initrd images to load modules beofre the kernel starts, etc. lilo needs to be configured properly is all
<Snowmadic> has my fdd died?
<Snowmadic> or am I just missing something stupid? :P
<Shan_> toliman, well.. thats why i need a how to on this
<Shan_> to avoid screw ups
<stray77> snowmadic, is your floppy drive 10yrs old like mine is?
<Snowmadic> stray77: nope. 1.5
<Shan_> hmm.. apt-get goes for the cd
<Crell42> Hey folks.  Is it possible to do a command line install from a Kubuntu Dapper CD?
<toliman> Shan_ better the devil you know. you can set grub to display different screens tho
<Crell42> The graphical installer keeps locking up for me, so I want to try the command line version.
<swatgoss> Crell42 from live cd system ?
<Crell42> swatgoss: Yes.
<Shan_> hows that
<swatgoss> Crell42 i don't think u can install anything from cd to live session ... i can be wrong
<swatgoss> and moreover on HDD
<Shan_> how do i normally fix a bad boot sector
<Shan_> w/o the cd
<Shan_> lol
<swatgoss> Acronis disk directorsuite ?
<Crell42> I tried installing the Ubuntu server and then apt-getting kubuntu-desktop, but I think the kernel for that doesn't have the madwifi driver.
<swatgoss> bootable CD of Acronis manager :p
<Crell42> swatgoss: Um, as of Dapper the live cd and install cd are merged.
<swatgoss> Crell42 i know but u can't install a prog on a live session i think
<swatgoss> Crell42 form the cd u booted on
<Crell42> swatgoss: Have you used Dapper yet?
<swatgoss> yeah
<Crell42> The live cd is the install cd.
<Crell42> But it's a GUI installer.
<swatgoss> i didnt managed to create fstab on the live session
<Crell42> I want to use a CLI installer instead.
<swatgoss> use the server CD ?
<Snowmadic> ok, mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy should work, yes?
<swatgoss> server CD is in command line ?
<Crell42> Doesn't have a wifi driver in its kernel.  That's what I did first.
<Crell42> Yes.
<Shan_> yeah
<Snowmadic> *bangs head on desk*
<Shan_> whats the error?
<Snowmadic> "You must specify the filesystem type"
<Shan_> format it then
<Shan_> try again
<swatgoss> u can enter a parameter before booting the live session, F6 or F7 as i remember
<swatgoss> but i don't know the parameter ...
<toliman> installing lilo onto ubuntu -- http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<Snowmadic> Shan_: did
<Snowmadic> same
<Shan_> did it format it? thern thertes nothing wrong with the drive
<Snowmadic> or rather, got another floppy, formatted that (fdformat) and tried that.
<Snowmadic> the file is fine, the other disc formatted, and the 2nd disk reads fine in my other linux box.
<Snowmadic> so the drive at least _creates_ usable floppies
<Shan_> press tab after tryping "fd" sometimes it assins dif nmukmbers
<Shan_> numbers
<Snowmadic> fd0 works to format, though
<Shan_> hmm
<Snowmadic> and the formatted disks mount fine using the same fstab line on my other box :P
<Snowmadic> see my confusion? :|
<Shan_> wtf
<toliman> Crell42: i paritioned using disk director myself, and used text install to install ubuntu. no real issues.
<Shan_> Snowmadic, do a google lol
<Snowmadic> Shan_: thanks :P  been there, tried that.  this is kinda anoying me :P
<toliman> if you mount a floppy, sometimes you need to explicitly use FAT
<Snowmadic> thinking about sending the floppy back and insisting that they use usb keys ;)
<toliman> its so arcane
<Snowmadic> toliman: a la mount -t FAT /dev/fd0 /mount/floppy ?
<toliman> "email me a boot disc"
<Crell42> swatgoss: It doesn't seem to have an option from F6 to do a CLI install.
<toliman> ye
<toliman> you can make a usb key bootable
<toliman> :P
<swatgoss> Crell42 hummm
<Snowmadic> I know..
<Snowmadic> this is just for file transfer.
<Snowmadic> the machine it's coming off doesn't have a usb port :(
<Snowmadic> it's _OLD_
<Snowmadic> legacy system.
<cozomo> hay guys, how do I install an audio device? I get this when I try to play .avi's via MPlayer: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<toliman> cozomo: dont use oss. use alsa or esd
<swatgoss> Crell42 can't u install from a server CD and install a kernel with wifi ?
<cozomo> toliman: how do I reconfigure?
<toliman> you need an audio output that mixes
<Crell42> I'd have to get a kernel with wifi that I can install.
<toliman> mplayer -ao=alsa
<toliman> edit ~/.mplayer/config
<toliman> or just edit kmplayer / gmplayer
<unix_infidel> hey guys for some reason my sleep button in KUbuntu isnt working with my thinkpad whereas in breezy it worked fine.
<Shan_> wtf i cannot remove grub using Synaptic.. it asks for the CD?
<unix_infidel> regular acpi stuff still works like cpufreq and screen off.
<keleus> ok, amarok still says libvisual is not installed or no plugins installed, even though i have tried libvisual-0.2.0 and libvisual 0.2.0-plugins from the repo. Failing still, i removed those and built/installed from source 0.4.0
<keleus> STILL wont work
<cozomo> thanks toliman
<swatgoss> Shan_ how did u managed to boot on a system without MBR/grub ?
<toliman> it might be called Advanced Linux Sound Arch
<toliman> which is ALSA
<toliman> sic
<Shan_> swatgoss, its there.. but it wont boot in windows... it gives a stop error and reboots (which i ma assumin is a bad boot sector problem) so i want to resolve that
<Snowmadic> *ponder*
<Snowmadic> do I dare?  serial -> usb dongle -> usb drive? :P
<keleus> WTF
<toliman> amarok. eevil, so very eevil
<Snowmadic> can't work any less than this damned drive is.
<keleus> why is amarok looking in /usr/lib/amarok/amarok_libvisual shouldn't it be looking in /usr/lib/libvisual?
<keleus> arg! symlink time
<toliman> legacy file transfer ... hmm. network, serial, parallel cables.
<swatgoss> Shan_ do u modofied menu.lst or any file of this kind ?
<toliman> network preferably
<Shan_> not that i recollet swatgoss
<swatgoss> recollet ? typo or real word :p ?
<toliman> perhaps its french
<swatgoss> recoller ?
<swatgoss> ou rigoler ?
<toliman> silent l's, r's, c's
<swatgoss> chuis largu la :/
<Shan_> recollect
<Shan_> lol
<toliman> some vague moaning of vowels, im sure it will be comprehended
<Shan_> its recollect ok!
<Shan_> lol
<swatgoss> ... if u say so :p
<Shan_> hehe
<toliman> oui
<Shan_> i insist!
<swatgoss> i think my brain (ou ce qu'il en reste) need some sleep ...
<h3sp4wn> keleus: If you were building the new amarok kubuntu.org has packages of it already
<Ademan> does wine have a support channel?
<kyle_> has anyone installed itunes using wine???
<swatgoss> either with recollect i don't understand :/
<swatgoss> 6:30am ... time to go back IRL
<Shan_> lol
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: #winehq (I think its a development channel though)
<Shan_> you asked me if I modified a file swatgoss
<swatgoss> and u didn't ?
<Shan_> so i said not that I recollect(remmeber)
<Shan_> nope
<swatgoss> ok
<Ademan> h3sp4wn: thanks i guess if nothing else they might be able to direct me to a support channel
<swatgoss> les voiles d'ombres s'claircissent !
<swatgoss> +
<Shan_> :/
<Kiongku> darn.. ppl its annoying.. kpersonalizer just keeps opening at new session..
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: They will help you but expect you to have read the documentation
<Kiongku> and i cant find the config files or kdestart itself -_-
<swatgoss> if u need me nudge me :p
<Shan_> heh
<Shan_> k
<Shan_> anyways i'm off to work
<Shan_> lata
<Ademan> h3sp4wn: damn, i'm illiterate :-p
<Ademan> and i do have a nasty tendancy to ask first before looking things up
<Ademan> :-(
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: Expect to be flamed then
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Hawkwind> If you refuse to help yourself and read a bit when it comes to linux, it makes it very difficult to get help most of the time
<Healot> hey kubuntuans
<keleus> Help! /usr/lib/amarok/amarok_libvisual is missing
<keleus> Anyone have a good replacement for Adept? thing is useless...
<Hawkwind> keleus: apt-get from the command line
<h3sp4wn> keleus: aptitude
<keleus> Hawkwind, something that isnt impossible to find things in
<keleus> h3sp4wn, same response as too Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> keleus: apt-get from CLI
<Hawkwind> keleus: Learn to use what works
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude (gui - works better than anything else)
<Hawkwind> keleus: Might try reading the docs on it too.  It has tons of commands to do anything you want
<Hawkwind> LOL @ gui works better than anything
<keleus> h3sp4wn, the searching in aptitude doesn't work well
* Hawkwind Strongly disagrees
<Hawkwind> keleus: apt-cache search works beautifully
<h3sp4wn> aptitude with its gui and cli modes is superior to apt-get
<h3sp4wn>  /apt-cache
<keleus> Hawkwind, tell me how to search for packeges AND tell me their status... apt-cache search only gives me a mess of stuff that may or may not be already present
<h3sp4wn> keleus: aptitude search appname~i
<Hawkwind> I hate GUI package managers.  They never seem to do everything that a package manager from the command line can do.  That's in every distro I've ever tried
<Hawkwind> keleus: apt-cache policy, apt-cache madison  Also, try reading the docs
<keleus> i would be back in gentoo if the damn thing would come with madwifi (ubuntu does, dont understand why its not part of the default gentoo kernel)
<h3sp4wn> building madwifi is not difficult
<keleus> if i need to study pages of docs to show me what packeged match a pattern, and whether they are installed or not, then im not using that tool
<keleus> h3sp4wn, it is when you are networkless
<kyle_> helooooooo
<kyle_> i can't run itunes in wine anybody have ideas?
<h3sp4wn> keleus: so download the source first onto a usb keychain
<FearMoth> I'm trying to install Kubuntu Dapper on my iMac g3, and when I boot from the cd with "live" or "liveppc" it runs through loading up with the kubuntu logo, and then after a while it stops with "restarting system logger       [fail] " or something along those lines and freezes.. anyone know why it does this?
<Hawkwind> keleus: If you refuse to read when it comes to Linux, chances are you won't get help from majority of the IRC users.  You gotta help yourself before others will help you
<cozomo> sup pedro_
<keleus> Hawkwind, im only complaining because something so necessary is not straightforward
<h3sp4wn> keleus: If you just learn the aptitude search regexps (takes maybe 5/10 mins) then that is all you need
<Hawkwind> keleus: Most things in Linux aren't.  Learn to read docs and teach yourself before complaining
<keleus> Hawkwind, i printed (and read) the freebsd 6.1 handbook. im not adverse to docs.
<keleus> h3sp4wn, any resources for learnign regexp? those make my brain hurt.
<Healot> like \d{1,12}\.\d{2}?
<h3sp4wn> keleus: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html (that is all you need for basic searching)
<Healot> panic manic, split
<unix_infidel> hey guys i'm having trouble getting Fn+F4 buttons to work on my thinkpad (which enables standby mode) it worked fine on breezy but ever since this upgrade i've been having this one problem.
<[Relic] > where's the grub info stored?
<jontec> how can I unmount the floppy from inside Konsole?
<DFM> fearmoth, do you have the version for a mac?
<Healot> .. /boot/grub/menu.lst << the grub menu
<rOOb> hello all im wondering if someone could help me figure out a: how to hook my camcorder up b: captureing video from the camcorder when i plug my camcorder in i dmesg says this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/58
<rOOb> i tried to use win xp in a vm with vmware....and it wokred but the video came out very choppy and low quality,,,,,so im hoping i can be able to import videos in linux
<unix_infidel> anyone for my acpi question?
<ballchalk> hello
<Kiongku> yo.. silent
<Jucato>  O_o
<rouge8> O.O
<Jucato>  ^_^
<Kiongku> lol?
<Kiongku> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hehehe! silent because... um... nothing to talk about? ehehe
<Jucato> hi Kiongku! how's prozilla doing?
<Kiongku> damn kpersonalizer gaves me headaches since morning.. and i went the pc to find startkde
<Kiongku> Jucato: fine very good
<Kiongku> *went all ove the pc
<Jucato> you got hit by the kpersonalizer KDE 3.5.4 bug eh?
<Kiongku> ya hit very hard
<Kiongku> did u get it?
<Jucato> i was lucky enough to have dodged it :-D
<Kiongku> how?
<Jucato> i don't know. KPersonalizer was never installed during the upgrade
<Kiongku> ah lol..
<Kiongku> i dutn give a damn to kpersonalizer.. it does nothign great anyway that cant be solved in kcontrol
<Jucato> I did get hit by a more annoying bug... you're lucky it's easy to fix that KPersonalizer thingy
<Kiongku> lol what bug?
<Jucato> the media:/ HAL bug
<Kiongku> send me a link i see what it talks about
<Jucato> I don't know if it was reported already
<Jucato> but it was confirmed by one of the Kubuntu devs here
<Jucato> (I won't mention the name so as not to bother him...)
<Jucato> btw, KPersonalizer is great when you want to tone down the eye-candy stuff, and you don't want to go all around KControl to set them
<Jucato> specially if you don't know which ones to change
<ibert> hi! Anybody knows a simple CAD Application in the ubuntu universe?
<rouge8> Jucato: what's the HAL bug?
<Kiongku> Jucato: there is kpersonalizer command :P.. i dutn want it to start up each time lol
<Jucato> partitions that are not mounted during startup do not appear in media:/
<Kiongku> Jucato: then what does HAL means o0
<Jucato> they still don't appear even if you mount them, as long as they were not mounted during startup
<rouge8> I wonder if that has anything to do with my poor SD card reader not working
<rouge8> it used to work with breezy and fedora core 4, but that was also with a different mobo
<Kiongku> Jucato: ahh freaking prob
<Jucato> rouge8: I think that's also affected. But I'm not absolutely sure
<Jucato> the partitions are still accessible through /media/<mount_point> though
<Jucato> they just don't appear in the media:/ kio slave
<rouge8> now if only I could find an SD card to see if that's it >.<
<Kiongku> Jucato: btw.. if kde works well with the new startkde.. can i remove the old one?
<Jucato> Kiongku: probably. But I'd keep it around for backup. what's a few KB anyway :-D
<Kiongku> rouge8: did u do a thorough search on the net about ur sd card with the current kubuntu?
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe.. how much mem u have?
<rouge8> unfortunately no, because I have no idea what model the reader is or anything :(
<Kiongku> rouge8: connected by usb?
<Jucato> btw, Kiongku, the original intent of KPersonalizer was for it to startup when you first log into KDE. Kubuntu devs decided to remove it
<rOOb> who has a firewire card that works 100% in linux...im looking to buy one off new egga nd wanna make sure i get one that WILL work
<rouge8> internally
<rouge8> plugs into JUSB2 on the motherboard
<Jucato> my card reader usually does a "trial and error" thing
<Jucato> sometimes it reads, sometimes it doesn't
<Kiongku> Jucato: I agree with the devs.. it does not have lots of functions that requires it to start each time
<Kiongku> JUSB2?
<Kiongku> is it USB?
<rouge8> aye
<rouge8> it's one of the internal connectors
<Jucato> Kiongku: it was not supposed to start each time. I said "first time you log into KDE". notice the "first time"?
<Kiongku> did u try lsusb in terminal?
<rouge8> yup, not there :(
<Kiongku> Jucato: well.. mine decided he was a boss and needed to start each time... now i kicked him out of the window
<Kiongku> rouge8: hmm.. darn i never used a SD card reader..
<Jucato> ehehe.. that's why it's a bug. It's behaving in a way that it shouldn't.
<dein_> is anyone having trouble upgrading from ktorrent 2.0rc1 to 2.0
<dein_> ?
<Kiongku> Jucato: anyway.. as u said.. a few KBs.. is not the end of the world.. prolly i'll keep it around esp. with the many modifications i'm doing
<Kiongku> kubuntu might go haywire anytime
<rouge8> out of curiosity, are the nForce drivers from nVidia's website necessary for anything?
<Kiongku> rouge8: what card u have?
<Jucato> dein_: there's no KTorrent 2.0 in the repositories. the current version available in the repositories is 1.2
<rouge8> not the graphics card, the motherboard chipset
<ballchalk> hello
<ballchalk> how do i start a process?
<Kiongku> Jucato: hey.. u know the code to show all the mem in konsole?
<dein_> this is from the website, a downloaded .deb file
<ballchalk> restart*
<Kiongku> rouge8: ah lol
<dein_> dpkg: error processing ktorrent-2.0-i386.deb (--install):
<dein_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<dein_> thats the error
<Jucato> dein_: you'd probably want to remove the older KTorrent first
<Jucato> Kiongku: by mem, do you mean RAM usage?
<Kiongku> dein_: may be uninstall and then install again?
<dein_> i uninstalled it, got rid of one of the error messages
<Kiongku> Jucato: i mean everything from ram to hdb sda
<Kiongku> etc..
<dein_> that one still remains though
<Kiongku> dein_: hmm
<Jucato> Kiongku: hmm...
<Kiongku> XD
<dein_> its also been purged
<Kiongku> dein_ reset all dependencies?
<Kiongku> i forgot the code.. i need to look for again
<Jucato> Kiongku: for RAM usage, you can look at KInfoCenter, under the Memory options
<dein_> did a sudo apt-get check already
<Jucato> for a command line version, you could probably use "free"
<Kiongku> Jucato: i mean in konsole.. theres a command u can write.. i cant remember it thought
<Jucato> free
<Kiongku> dein_: its not the command.. wait i thinking
<Kiongku> darn i just used the code yesterday i think.. so short memory
<Jucato> Kiongku: code for what?
<Jucato> (or do you actually mean "command"?)
<Kiongku> Jucato: reset the dependencies.. it was dpkg depmod -a or something
<Kiongku> or i think it is..
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ??
<dein_> kk
<Kiongku> yeah may be.
<Kiongku> dein_ try
<Jucato> brb, gotta check my laundry...
<Kiongku> lol ok
<dein_> nope
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can enable the 2 side buttons on my mouse ?
<acad> what permissions should the cd writer have to use it as a user?
<Kiongku> dein_: by nope what u mean
<dein_> didn't work
<unix_infidel> anyone with some insight on my acpi question, i cant seem to get fn+f4 to work on my thinkpad with dapper whereas it worked fine in breezy.
<Kiongku> dein_: did the command work?
<unix_infidel> this is a clean install and acpid acpi and tpb re installed.
<dein_> did dpkg --configure -a and then tried install
<Kiongku> hmm
<dein_> the command worked but didn't affect the problem
<Kiongku> tell me what ur installing again
<dein_> ktorrent 2.0 final
<dein_> had rc1 on there previously
<Kiongku> its not in the repositories?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> KTorrent 1.2 is the one in the repositories
<Kiongku> Doh.. trying to install somethign not in rep... >> trouble seeking..
<Jucato> dein_: I'm presuming you're trying to install the .deb built specifically for Kubuntu?
<Kiongku> well i do that myself XD..
<dein_> yes
<Jucato> hmm...
<dein_> it keeps referring to /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop
<unix_infidel> argh, anyone??
<Jucato> MIME type problem...???
<danish> toliman hy
<Kiongku> lol Jucato got a heart attack
<dein_> says that it cant overwrite it
<danish> i selected the executable thing on firefox it still doesn't work
<Jucato> dein_: of course you are installing with "sudo dpkg -i <package_name>" right?
<dein_> perhaps because i have konqueror open???
<dein_> yes
<Kiongku> hey dein_:http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4184&sid=03ecc462ee68374bf329c573c04dfad2 check this man.. may be it'll be of use
<Jucato> hm... you could try if closing Konqueror does solve it
<dein_> im going to try restarting my x-session brb
<Kiongku> dein_: lol ..as u want
<dein> didn't work
<dein> brb
<Jucato> dein:
<dein> going to ktorrent forum
<Jucato> try the link Kiongku gave
<dein> whats that link again :)?
<Jucato> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4184&sid=03ecc462ee68374bf329c573c04dfad2
<Jucato> but it has some typos
<Kiongku> yah
<Kiongku> overwrite not overwritte
<Jucato> and it's actually "--force-overwrite"
<Kiongku> dein: may be u should thiink trying remove x-torrent.desktop as instructed in the forum
<dein> i hadn't checked the forum
<dein> i did the force overwrite
<dein>  thanks ^^
<dein> next time ill rtfm
<Jucato> or, RTF (read the forums)
<dein> lol
<Kiongku> dein: lol
<Kiongku> i solved most ppl problem by simply googling it
<Kiongku> XDD
<Kiongku> its amazing how little ppl think to google 1st before asking
<dein> psshhh googling isn't for me
<Kiongku> haha
<phoenix198> Could anyone help me install ndiswrapper?  I'm running into a couple of issues on the install.  (I have checked the wiki  and didn't see what I needed).
<dein> its always better to bother people who are busy
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> dein: lol.. i'll ignore u then :p
<Jucato> Google doesn't always bring up the results you want
<dein> nooo ; ;
<Jucato> I've had experiences of finding the results I need in the 3rd or 4th pages
<Kiongku> Jucato: i found the command type df -k in konsole
<Kiongku> Jucato: same here.. buts its woth it
<Jucato> Kiongku: well, df -h might be better (-h = human-readable)
<Kiongku> for e.g Dein's problem was on the 4th page in google
<Kiongku> Jucato: sorry i typoed.. yeah df -h
<Jucato> df = checking disk space, free = memory usage, top = processes/CPU/memory usage
<phoenix198> Anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<dein> yes
<rOOb> phoenix198, whats the prob
<maltaethiron> hey, who wants to tell maltaethiron how to rip an ISO from a DVD movie
<phoenix198> r00b:  I am getting errors when trying to install (following the wiki's directions)
<dein> enable all ubuntu repositories and get ndisgtk
<Kiongku> XD
<rOOb> phoenix198, have u installed build-essentials?
<h3sp4wn> phoenix198: Use the absolute latest version of ndiswrapper and the recommended driver (see the ndiswrapper wiki)
<Jucato> "all" repositories?!?!
<Kiongku> Jucato: whats ur df -h :P just curious
<dein> yes
<maltaethiron> kiongku: bro, do you ever sleep? lol
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: yeah.. 6 hrs
<Jucato> for which /dev/ ??
<phoenix198> h3sp4wn:  Can't get it installed, not to that point yet.
<maltaethiron> guys, how do i rip an iso from a dvd movie?
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: thought the day before it was only 1 hr.. head aches afterwards
<rOOb> phoenix198, im betting u need build-essentials
<dein> k3b?
<maltaethiron> nice kiongku
<phoenix198> r00b:  Sorry, was attempting to check -
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: lol... need more sleep..zzzz
<Jucato> lol
<rOOb> maltaethiron, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/where/u/want/the.iso
<phoenix198> r00b:  What are build-essentials for it?
<maltaethiron> kiongku: its almost 2 in the morning for me right now..im leaving for vacation in 3 hours
<Kiongku> Jucato: ur main drives :D
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: XD nice.. here its 9:48 am
<maltaethiron> kiongku: so i wont be here for a week or so...so dont worry about me or anything =P
<rOOb> phoenix198, installed make and other stuff needed to compile things
<h3sp4wn> maltaethiro: Its 7am here (maybe I should get a little sleep)
<Jucato> Kiongku: I have 2 HDDs, with 7 partitions in total (actually, 8, but an extended partition doesn't show up)
<rOOb> *installs
<maltaethiron> haha h3sp4wn
<Kiongku> maltaethiron: i wunt.. i'll just save up a list of bugs for asking u :P
<maltaethiron> please do kiongku, lol
<WarOfAttrition> so 15k rpm hard drives are worth it?
<phoenix198> r00b:  make is installed - I think everything else is as well - once I run "make" it goes through the install for a while and then comes back with errors.
<Kiongku> Jucato: OH O_o.. whats the size of the 2 hdds?
<Kiongku> dein: how is the ktorrent2.0beta working?
<Jucato> hda is 20GB (old one), hdb is 80GB (slightly newer)
<dein> its out of beta
<D4rkly> where can i find this /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file ?
<Kiongku> Jucato: lol.. why put the old 20gb as master XD?
<rOOb> phoenix198, try to install build-essentials
<dein> its 2.0 final
<Jucato> yeah. it's an official release
<Kiongku> dein: ah sorry.. well is it any good?
<Jucato> Kiongku: coz it has windows xp...
<dein> but rc1 served me well too
<dein> yes
<phoenix198> r00b:  running through the process once more (3rd time, ran make distclean first).  I'll post to where ever you would prefer my errors to be posted once I get them.
<Kiongku> i wonder why the ubuntu repos are not updated yet with the final
<dein> upnp works now
<dein> and it has basic dht support
<Jucato> Kiongku: 2.0 didn't make it to Feature Freeze
<Kiongku> Jucato: oh i see. same prob here my master hdd is taken up by win
<Kiongku> Jucato: Feature Freeze?
<Kiongku> Jucato: u mean its release is to recent?
<dein> ya
<Jucato> it's a time in the development of a distro where no more new versions/releases of apps are accepted
<Jucato> so when Dapper hit Feature Freeze, the latest KTorrent version available was 1.2
<dein> there should be an unstable .deb repository though
<Jucato> hehehe! we're not Debian :-D
<phoenix198> r00b:  Almost 100% certain all build prerequisites are installed.  Where should I post my errors?
<dein> so you can download new packages like new xine-lib
<rOOb> phoenix198, pastebin
<Jucato> before, there were the Backports. but they said it has been non-functional for quite some time
<dein> well i likes my bleeding edge
<Jucato> dein: ehehe! no one's stopping you. just don't go blaming Kubuntu/Canonical if something goes wrong :-D
<h3sp4wn> phoenix198: What card are you using ?
<dein> lol i wont
<phoenix198> r00b: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20948
<Jucato> basically, almost anything in the universe repositories fall out of the "official" support of Canonical/Ubuntu
<phoenix198> h3sp4wn: bcm4306 I believe.  (laptop, builtin to the comp - eMachines M6410)
<maltaethiron> r00b: oh.my.god
<Kiongku> Well my term to try out the new ktorrent
<Kiongku> *turn
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> good luck!
<maltaethiron> r00b:i typed what you had put, and nothing happened
<D4rkly> :) === Forward & Back MS Intellimouse Buttons === http://lwn.net/Articles/193715/
<D4rkly> lots of good tips
<Kiongku> I'll be doing through source compile hehe :p
<maltaethiron> so THEN r00b, i put in just the first half, and almost woke my entire house with beeps
<phoenix198> h3sp4wn:  BCM4306, Broadcom Corp 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<Jucato> Kiongku: @_@... messy messy...
<rOOb> maltaethiron, lol
<rOOb> maltaethiron, makde sure u have the 1st device
<h3sp4wn> phoenix198: have you tried bcm43xx ?
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maltaethiron> r00b: ?
<Kiongku> Jucato: thats my life XD..
<rOOb> maltaethiron, like yours may be somthing else besides the one i had
<maltaethiron> ah
<Kiongku> dein: what did u install the normal or rc1?
<dein> normal
<Jucato> Kiongku:http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<Kiongku> ah
<phoenix198> h3sp4wn:  event not found - however I have tried the bcm43xx fwcutter...etc..  and got limited results
<dein> i upgraded from rc1
<Kiongku> yah.. dling source
<maltaethiron> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jucato> the ones at the top
<rOOb> dd if=/dev/yourdevice of=/home/username/folder/the.iso
<Kiongku> Jucato: I filled my hdd with devs files.. should be quite ok
<h3sp4wn> phoenix198: just use the downloaded http://drinus.net/airport/wl_apsta.o
<Jucato> lol
<rOOb> maltaethiron, that command will make an exact image....if u are looking to make a dvd-r that will fit on a standard burnable dvd od use somthing else
<phoenix198> h3sp4wn:  alright, stupid question (I haven't looked into this for about a week - decided today to try ndiswrapper)  Once downloaded, what do I do with that file?
<Kiongku> dein: u mean u did from ktorrent2.0rc1 --> ktorrent2.0 o0?
<dein> yep
<Kiongku> lol
<rOOb> phoenix198, u dl it extract it..cd in in it....type make then sudo make install
<h3sp4wn> phoenix198: just copy it to /lib/firmware
<Kiongku> starting compile process. wish me luck
<dein> ktorrent2.0rc1 didnt give me any trouble
<h3sp4wn> phoenix198: then sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Jucato> Kiongku: luck!
<maltaethiron> r00b: ok here's the situation: i have eurotrip in my drive.  i have to give it back to my cousin tomorow, and so i want to burn it myself on my mac later on (no dvd burner here)..SO i want to get the iso so i can then send it to my mac...
<Kiongku> zzzz..
<Kiongku> long process
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> oh one error gmp missing
<Jucato> you wanna snooze while compiling? try out Slackware :-D
<Kiongku> XD
<Kiongku> and here we go.. another dev files to my big list
<Kiongku> my hdd is liek 40% dev files and 60% programs
<Kiongku> i think o0
<maltaethiron> r00b: so what should i do?  any app i should get?
<phoenix198> r00b, h3sp4wn:  I have it d/l'ed to a folder (wl) on desktop and directly in the /lib/firmware folder.  In both folders I extracted with "bcm43xx-fwcutter wl_apsta.o" and received no errors.  modprobe bcm43xx shows nothing
<Kiongku> no error
<rOOb> maltaethiron, k then id use a diff proggie......a exact iso of a dvd9 can be like 8 gigs .....id use somthing else
<rOOb> im trying to remeber the name of the app...theres 2 good ones
<phoenix198> r00b, h3sp4wn:  If either of you would like to do a remote desktop share, I would gladly provide one of you the IP to connect to - I would really like to get my Wireless working.
<rOOb> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<maltaethiron> alright, well im gonna get some sleep, 12 hour drive comin up tomorow
<Kiongku> hehe
<maltaethiron> see you in a week kiongku
<Kiongku> night
<Kiongku> maltaethiron : c ya :P
<Kiongku> have fun
<Kiongku> and safe trip o0
<maltaethiron> thanks
<rOOb> maltaethiron, k8copy
<rOOb> *k9copy
<rOOb> is one of the apps
<rOOb> that should make a smaller iso of it
<maltaethiron> k9copy is what i want to get that iso then?
<maltaethiron> alright thanks a lot man
<cozomo> Would anyone know the cause of kubuntu halting suddenly while compiling, or when CPU usage is consistantly high?
<cozomo> thats on i386
<rOOb> yea that will make a iso from the dvd
<rOOb> and np
<sizzam> cozomo:  could it be a heat issue
<cozomo> I dont think so, I've never had this problem before on windoze
<cozomo> if it is, how could I get the fan working
<maltaethiron> lol, windoze
<cozomo> lol internet
<sizzam> cozomo: i had those kinds of problems when i was working the kinks out of my system.  i ended up buying a new heatsync for my processor, one with a copper core
<sizzam> havent had any problems since then
<unix_infidel> is it possible to change everything in init.d to their default runlevels with dpkg?
<newbie263> hi, have just installed kubuntu from the DVD but cant install any other software from the DVD how do i add it to the sources.list file?
<StrudelNinja____> could it have to do with me having a 19 day uptime
<maltaethiron> alright, im leaving for real now, ill talk to you guys in a week
<maltaethiron> later bros
<newbie263> hi, have just installed kubuntu from the DVD but cant install any other software from the DVD how do i add it to the sources.list file?
<dein> why dont you install off the internet?
<Jucato> well, if he/she has the DVD and doesn't have the bandwidth...
<newbie263> dein: internet slow, also i had downloaded dvd cause i wanted to pre-install a couple of boxes with a full KDE install
<h3sp4wn> newbie263: use apt-cdrom ?
<newbie263> dein: wont have an internet connection where i install...
<Jucato> isn't it that most installations don't comment out the CD/DVD repos after installation?
<newbie263> h3sp4wn: hmm.. thanks, let me try that...
<newbie263> Jucato: this one does, not sure why...
<Jucato> newbie263: is the cdrom line still there in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<newbie263> Jucato: its gone, no cdrom line, well.. at least i can use apt-cdrom... thnk u
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-cdrom add (if that doesn't work you may need to use -d /dev/dvd or some other switch)
<Kiongku> done
<Kiongku> compiled and installed
<Jucato> ehehe
<Kiongku> --force-overwrite is needed by this way too
<Kiongku> seems cant access
<Kiongku> the x-bittorrent or something
<Kiongku> i only need a torrent feeder to check it now :p
<Kiongku> damn i want a dual core cpu..
<Jucato> hehe! I want a processor faster than 1.5Ghz!
<Kiongku> whats ur specs?
<stray77> Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 4MB Retail
<stray77> im gettin next week
<stray77> if available
<stray77> fastest machine i got now is piii600 hahahahah
<Jucato> AMD Sempron 2200 1.5Ghz, 640MB DDR-RAM
<Kiongku> damn
<Kiongku> the new duo core
<Jucato> ehehe
<Kiongku> stray77: lucky bastard
<stray77> ive been saving up
<Kiongku> joking.. dunt take bastard seriously :p
<Kiongku> wow
<Kiongku> $$$
<Kiongku> stray77: working?
<stray77> 2 gb ddr2 800 and im gonna grab ati x1900xtx
<stray77> not yet, next week, its all on order
<Jucato>  @_@
<Kiongku> stray77: no i mean.. to save up so much money.. are u a working person?
<stray77> yes
<stray77> i work for my money
<vursitis> what is the command to stop KDE and go into nano?
<dein> dont the duo-cores need i986 kernels?
<Hawkwind> vursitis: You don't need to stop KDE to use nano
<stray77> dein, i dunno yet
<Jucato> vursitis: open up Konsole, and type use nano
<dein> i hear they work on i386, but only make use of one core
<Jucato> if you want the whole thing to fill up your screen, press Ctrl+Shfit+F (fullscreen mode)
<Kiongku> :(..
<Kiongku> i'm a student..
<dein> ditto
<Jucato> I'm a bum! :-D
<dein> i want a dual-core
<Kiongku> lol Jucato
<dein> actually no i dont
<Kiongku> dein: same here
<Kiongku> xD
<Kiongku> LOL.. u want a triple core :P?
<Jucato> I don't want dual core.. I just want something fast lol
<dein> thinking about it, im satisfied with what ive got right now
<dein> thanks to penguin power of course
<unix_infidel> Jucato: linux is pretty fast with most anything assuming you're running it with out a lot of bloat.
<unix_infidel> the same goes for windows.
<vursitis> ?
<Jucato> yeah it's fast... but it probably could do a bit faster....
* Jucato looks around for faster KDE distros like MEPIS....
<Kiongku> jucato: doh?
<unix_infidel> Jucato: if you want kde optimized, compile it for i686
<dein> kubuntu with 3.5.3 is noticeably faster than win xp completely stripped down
<Jucato> lol
<unix_infidel> that's about as fast as your going to get.
<danish> hey toliman
<Jucato> unix_infidel: as in compile? as in it doesn't matter if I'm using the K7 kernel?
<Kiongku> unix_infidel:.. i compiled but really dunno XD
<danish> whats the best antivirus for linux
<unix_infidel> Jucato: like i said, the kernel is only one layer.
<dein> clamav?
<unix_infidel> if you want KDE specifically faster.
<unix_infidel> try compiling it for i686
<Jucato> oh ok
<unix_infidel> that's only marginally faster but that's REALLY about as fast as your going to get.
<Kiongku> unix_infidel: ehrm u mean recompile kde manually?
<_rince_> mrgn
<dein> does anyone know if 64 bit wlan drivers have been released for bcmw34xx wlan?
<unix_infidel> Kiongku: like i said its pretty asinine to do so.
<Jucato> I was just impressed by MEPIS 6's speed, considering it's Ubuntu based and just using a 386 kernel. I was hoping the same could be done with Kubuntu
<unix_infidel> but if your a speed junky.
<unix_infidel> Jucato: there are probably other things that mepis traded off with for speed vs. ubuntu's functionality
<unix_infidel> probably stuff you couldnt see.
<Jucato> yeah... probably... that's why I'm investigating...
<Hawkwind> Rebuilding KDE for 686 will NOT make it any faster.  Whoever believes that doesn't know much about how KDE is made
<dein> kubuntu is pretty fast already
<dein> and hawkwind, thems fighting words
<Jucato> Hawkwind: he was talking about compiling the kernel, net KDE
<unix_infidel> Jucato: nope, i was talking about KDE.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: He said compile KDE
<Jucato> I also thought Kubuntu was fast. until I installed MEPIS
<unix_infidel> some distro's claim i686 optimization.
<Jucato> oh... my mistake...
<unix_infidel> whether that's founded in anything is really up to benchmarks.
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: He doesn't build KDE and doesn't know that building it for 686 gives you absolutely no speed increase
<Kiongku> doh ktorrent not good XD
<Jucato> Kiongku: how come?
<dein> whats wrong kiongky?
<vursitis> does anyone know the command to shut down KDE and just run in nano?
<dein> erm...
<Kiongku> Jucato: the download stays stalled
<Hawkwind> vursitis: You do NOT need to stop KDE to use nano
<Hawkwind> vursitis: I mentioned that once already
<Jucato> Kiongku: and it's KTorrent's fault? @_@
<vursitis> i understand that but i dont want the GUI running at the moment
<danish> i am trying to install avast antivirus for linux does anybody know which out of the 3 .deb .rpm or .tar.gz which package is better
<dein> kiongku, got ports open or upnp?
<dein> .deb
<dein> or tar
<Jucato> vursitis: Ctrl+Alt+F1, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Hawkwind> vursitis: killall kdm
<h3sp4wn> danish: not necessary (unless its a mail server scanning for windows clients)
<vursitis> thankyou much
<Kiongku> dein: XD?? i never used ktorrent.. whats upnp
<Hawkwind> danish: sudo apt-get install clamav
<dein> go into preferences and go to plugins
<king4tt4ck> hallo kann ihr wer deutsch? :D
<Jucato> KTorrent works well by default... of course, I installed it from the repos :-D
<dein> click upnpplugin and hopefully it works with your router
<danish> why not avast i use avast on windows
<Kiongku> dein: i use a usb modem
<dein> otherwise you'll have to forward ports on your own
<dein> no hardware firewall?
<rredd4>  I get "cpufreq change failed with new_state 1 and result 0"  and  "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte  1" a lot in dmesg ... can this be fixed?
<dein> you need to punch a few holes in any firewall you may have up in order to get any torrent client working well
<Snowmadic> anyone know of a good howto for usb keys under linux/kubuntu?
<Kiongku> dein: hmm i dunt think so
<danish> hawkwind: HOW do i install .deb package
<Hawkwind> danish: Give up on the 'Windows junk'  You're using Linux now
<dein> hmmmm
<Hawkwind> danish: sudo apt-get install <package> or if you downloaded a .deb package for some unknown reason, dpkg -i filename.deb
<king4tt4ck> are the kubuntu apt sources.list and the ubuntu sources.list the same?
<trpr11> yes
<danish> hawkwind: thx
<danish> hawkwind: but i'll go with clam if u say
<king4tt4ck> but i cant finde some packages for amarok
<Hawkwind> danish: What did you download a .deb package of ?
<Kiongku> hey guys.. i just realised i dunt have firewall, any suggestion?
<dein> try putting 192.168.1.1 in konqueror kiongku?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Got a router ?
<dein> usb modem
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: nope using a usb modem
<hsn_> is there RIPv1 (routed) daemon?
<Kiongku> dein: cannot connect to host
<dein> hmm
<trpr11> Kiongku: because there aren't any ports open by default, the firewall isn't setup by default for some stupid reason.. its just iptables though.
<danish> hawkwind: avast antivirus
<trpr11> Kiongku: so you can create a iptables firewall script or get a frontend for iptables to do it for you
<Snowmadic> no?
<dein> i didn't think iptables was set up by default on kubuntu
<Kiongku> trpr11: so so? what should i install.. from the norma repos
<Kiongku> guys.. is shorewall any good?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: No
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: But that's a personal opinion
<trpr11> Kiongku: maybe someone can recommend a frontend. i have no idea; i usually create a script of iptables commands. iptables should already be installed, but without any rules defined
<danish> Reading package lists... Done
<danish> Building dependency tree... Done
<danish> Package clamav is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<danish> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<danish> is only available from another source
<danish> E: Package clamav has no installation candid
<Hawkwind> danish: STOP!
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> danish: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<trpr11> Kiongku: try sudo iptables -L ... should bring up a blank list of rules
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: ok.. normally ur personal opinion are nice.. whats ur opinion for one then :p
<danish> hawkwind; thats the messege i got
<Kiongku> trpr11: ok i trying
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: ipkungfu which is written and coded by trappist here in #Kubuntu
<dein> hmm he may need to learn to use iptables though
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: It's not graphical at all.  But I set it up all by myself after only using Linux for 10 days at the time
<Kiongku> ya iptables not set
<Kiongku> hmm ipkungfu.. where the heck is it :p
<Kiongku> doh i see it.. ok i give it a try
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: sudo apt-get install ipkungfu
<dein> btw kiongku, what torrent are you trying to get?
<Kiongku> pirates of the caribean XD..
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: what is ur version of ipkungfu
<dein> you sure the torrent isnt just dead
<dein> ?
<Kiongku> dein: we'll know soon. setting up iptables
<dein> cuz alot of "those" torrents aren't seeded often, and as such are perpetually stalled
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I don't use it anymore.  I have a router and this box has no services/ports open to it.  My outside boxes use 0.60 which isn't in Ubuntu.  0.52 is available in most all distros
<Kiongku> dein: yah
<Kiongku> ah ok
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I used it for many years though.  I remember back in the 0.10 days when it was just being developed
<dein> kiongku: go to ktorrent, click the torrent you're downloading and see if there are any seeds or peers on what you're downloading
<dein> its in the status tab under info
<Kiongku> i installed it.. so its set now?
<danish> hawkwind its not working
<Hawkwind> danish: Can you be a bit more specific....It's not working means absolutely nothing
<danish> hawkwind: the command u gave me for clamv
<Hawkwind> danish: Enable the correct repositories or use apt-cache search clamav to search for the package name
<noiesmo> !clamav > danish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i installed ipkungfu.. what do i do with it now?
<danish> hawkwind: nothing happened
<Kiongku> dein: send me a torrent thats working so that i can test it
<dein> ok
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: man ipkungfu and read the docs.  It's probably the best documented app I've ever seen for linux
<Hawkwind> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Hawkwind> danish: Again, that is a very broad and general statement.  You need to be specific when you are in need of help
<dein> Kiongku: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<danish> hawkwind: sorry i am new to all this i typed apt-cache search clamav in the console and nothing happened
<noiesmo> danish you need the universe repo's in your sources.list based on the paste you did before
<Hawkwind> danish: Then you need to enable all the repos
<dein> be sure to delete that torrent and its files btw, its the 600 mb iso for kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !repos > danish
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: How do i come out of man ipkungfu?
<dein> q
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: q
<Kiongku> dein: ya lol :p
<Kiongku> ok
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: sudo /etc/init.d/ipkungfu start    It will error with a message.  Read it and do what it says
<azmodean> man, I remember being stuck in man and emacs for ages when I was first getting started
<Kiongku> sure
<Hawkwind> azmodean: Heh.  It's a crappy feeling.  I remember it too
<dein> oh ya kiongku, you also wanna throttle your upload speed when using ktorrent, otherwise you risk it eating all your bandwidth and slowing your internet to a crawl
<dein> when i first started linux i started on suse 9.3
<dein> read nothing about it just installed it
<dein> took me 3 weeks to get it working perfectly again (3d acceleration didnt work though)
<Snowmadic> I can see something showing up on the usbfs, but can't seem to follow most of the howto's, as they refer to sda1, 2, etc, and I have no /dev/sd entries.
<Snowmadic> :|
<Kiongku> dein: i know
<dein> oh ok
<dein> it working?
<Snowmadic> anyone know whether or not kubuntu does something differently that would explain the lack of an /dev/sda?  that's where I mount this usb drive on my debian box, wondering why it doesn't work now.
<Snowmadic> or rather, why it doesn't work here.
<dein> actually, i was wondering why my midi's don't work
<dein> if anyone can help with that
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: is it safe to run without a firewall?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: If you have a router, sure.  If you don't, then I'd say no
<Jucato> i don't have a software firewall
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Your system is only as secure as *you* make it
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: how i know if it is a router?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: You would know if you own a router or not.  Atleast I would hope you would
<dein> well 192.168.1.1 usually configures routers
<Snowmadic> or .0.1 for netgear
<dein> since that didn't work on your system its probably safe to say you dont have one
<Snowmadic> actually, both my dlink and my netgear configure on 192.168.0.1
<dein> shhh
<Kiongku> hmm
<Snowmadic> blah.  I sleep now.  to hell with getting this file anywhere.
<Kiongku> ~_~..
<Kiongku> its a usb modem.. direct connect to net.. so i gues no router
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: No, that's a modem
<Hawkwind> A router is a router, a modem is a modem
<Kiongku> :D
<Kiongku> ok
<Kiongku> doh
<Kiongku> Desktopsecure
<Kiongku> panda
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a non de specific daemon / app that displays hardware sound volume not pcm or master?
<Kiongku> i had a very bad experience with panda in windows.. i wunt touch it again
<Jucato> I have an ADSL modem, is that also a router?
<Kiongku> nah jacato..
<Kiongku> *jucato
<Kiongku> hawkwind says modem is modem
<unix_infidel> Kiongku: try tab completion its yummy.
<unix_infidel> eg type juc and then press [tab] 
<Jucato> lol!! i've been using it a lot
<Jucato> in Konsole, in Konversation... ehehehe
<Kiongku> omg..
<Kiongku> i was manually typing it XD
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> something new you learned
<unix_infidel> yes you were.
<Kiongku> i cant understand anything for firewall in linux.. i dunt even know how to start ipkungfu
<Jucato> you could also press Tab multiple times if there are multiple matches
<Jucato> Kiongku: neither do I. I won't go in there yet. I'll read about it soon.
<Jucato> Right now, I'm just presuming that I'm not important enough to be hacked :-D
<Jucato> I'm sure that I don't have anything important anyway :-D
<Kiongku> Jucato: k
<Kiongku> Jucato: well.. i dutn care.. i toying with the system XD
<_bulut> merhaba
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I told you how to start it earlier
<Hawkwind> _bulut: English ?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: Sends me to a readme?
<_bulut> no
<_bulut> turkish
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: No, it tells you what file to edit so that ipkungfu will start
<Hawkwind> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, not sure what the country code for Turkey is
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: doh
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I mentioned that earlier
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: IPKF happens to be the best documented app I've ever seen for Linux.  You can't go wrong with it and it's so very easy to get running
<Jucato> then there's Guarddog....
* Hawkwind Goes to bed after the Guarddog comment
<Kiongku> ok
<Kiongku> lol
<Jucato> lol
<unix_infidel> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40639000/jpg/_40639766_baby_afp203body.jpg
<unix_infidel> muahaha.
<ironfroggy> are there any packages for pyogre?
<Kiongku> whem
<Kiongku> Hawkwind
<Kiongku> i cant run the command u gave me
<Kiongku> does not exist
<Kiongku> getting errors with ipkungfu o0
<Kiongku> whats insmod
<trpr11> insmod loads modules into the kernel
<Jucato> lsmod displays which ones are loaded?
<Jucato> and rmmod reoves them?
<trpr11> yup
<Jucato> removes*
<Dimon08> an what is modprobe?
<Jucato> if you removed a module, would they be restarted next time you boot?
<trpr11> its like insmod, but it will load a modules dependencies as well
<slougi> Jucato: it depends on whether the module was automatically loaded in the first place
<Jucato> oh
<slougi> if it was, yes, if not, no
<slougi> so if when you boot up it was loaded, then it should be loaded again on the next boot
<Jucato> oh...
<slougi> there's /etc/modules where you can manually add modules to be loaded
<trpr11> Jucato: looking in /etc/modules, i see modules that are loaded at boot
<slougi> but that's usually not necessary nowadays...
<trpr11> its a pretty short list. where is the rest of the behavior defined? modules.d?
<Kiongku> whats iptables "mangle"?
<Jucato> does lsmod display modules that are loaded on startup? coz l had 164 the last time. but after uninstalling a lot of stuff, it was reduced to 94
<slougi> it often is autodetected nowadays, try running pcimodules
<trpr11> Jucato: no. lsmod lists what is currently loaded
<slougi> Jucato: lsmod lists what is currently loaded. some things require kernel modules to work, it might be that you had something like that installed
<slougi> i seems to have 130 modules loaded
<Jucato> thanks
<slougi> I wouldn't worry about it as long as it works
<slougi> :P
<Jucato> anyone here who successfully installed/used Splashy?
<trpr11> i agree. and i you are gonna worry about it, you might as well build a monolithic kernel.
<charles1952> Can anyone tell me how to switch from Grub to Lilo...I hear it is better. Risks, tips, etc. would be appreciated. ????
<Jucato> nah. I'm just worried about things that I don't need/use. that and startup seemed faster after I uninstalled some stuff
<slougi> charles1952: why exactly do you want to switch? in my experience lilo is a lot more fragile than grub
<trpr11> better how? because distributions have been making that switch the other way around. ditching lilo for grub
<Phirax_On_Laptop> "charles1952: why exactly do you want to switch? in my experience lilo is a lot more fragile than grub" agreed
<charles1952> Well...it's just htat sort of tip ihat is so helpful. I monitored an earlier converation....
<slougi> Jucato: startup time is dominated by services loaded for the most part. stuff like mysql, apache, etc. module loading takes a few seconds at most
<charles1952> where the two were discussed...someone said Lilo offer better stability.
<Jucato> slougi: and ACPI, Powernowd, HP, CUPS, etc... these I didn't need
<slougi> lilo is more traditional, yes. but it has to be rerun every time the kernel is upgraded, and it's conf file is a bit more obtuse...
<slougi> stay with grub, it's cool ;)
<charles1952> Phirax: 'scuse the typos...its late and I'm tired
<slougi> Jucato: yeah, stuff like that
<charles1952> slougi: thanks...seems to be a concensus to stay with Grub.
<Kiongku> hey ppl.. how do i know if a firewall is running in my system?
<slougi> charles1952: np
<ubuntu> does anyone here know if atheros drivers (madwifi) is removed from 6.06.1? i'm on a 6.06 livecd and it findsmy card, but after i install and update and reboot it doesnt see it
<unix_infidel> ubotu: nope, atheros drivers should work fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nope, atheros drivers should work fine. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hehehe
<unix_infidel> erm, he left :P
<Jucato> no he didn't
<Jucato> *** ubuntu is now known as taylor_slc.
<taylor_slc> ok, thanks i will look into it more
<apexified> whenever I add a to-do entry in kontact it asks which resource (of two choices) to use and then adds two of the same entries. that's not normal... right? :)
<redblades> Hey all!
<redblades> I use Ubuntu usually, but I thought I'd give KDE a go too.
<redblades> (although I was slightly annoyed when konsole crashed the first time I installed it last night)
<Jucato> I have a question about KMail. Is there a way to download ALL mail on the server (using Gmail), something like what happens with Outlook?
<Kiongku> can a folder deny permission to access?
<Jucato> Kiongku: if you set the permissions right
<Kiongku> Jucato: .. hmm
<Kiongku> Jucato: i want to access it XS...
<ubuntu> whats up?
<Kiongku> a folder denying me permission to access
<Jucato> who is the owner of the folder, and what are the permissions on it?
<dawiz> hey now
<Kiongku> dunno
<slougi> Jucato: you mean removing it from gmail when it's downloaded locally?
<Kiongku> it was auto installed
<Jucato> slougi: no.just download it all, both read and unread ones
<dawiz> can anyone tell me how to edit this file?
<Jucato> Kiongku: you can check it in Konqueror or by doing ls -l <directory name>
<dawiz> trying to get my broadcom chips working
<slougi> Jucato: ah, don't know
<farous> Jucato: i think you need to set that on gmail
<Jucato> because it seems that KMail only downloads unread mail, and only if it hasn't been fetched by any e-mail client. So if I read the mail in Gmail, or read it in Thunderbird or in XP, KMail won't download it anymore
<dawiz> anyone?
<slougi> Jucato: well, you can poke around the kmail settings a bit
<dawiz> trying to enable universe repository
<farous> Jucato: this is a gamail sett i had similar prob with evol
<slougi> are you trying to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tk> dawiz: you can see the owner and permissions for the folder by doing "ls -la" in the directory that its in
<dawiz> owner and permissions?
<Jucato> farous: when I have fetched the e-mail in Evolution, KMail won't fetch it anymore...
<dawiz> im trying to edit a file
<Jucato> tk: Kiongku was the one asking about that
<tk> woops
<Jucato> ^_^
<tk> dawiz: sorry, I crossed my eyes again :P
<dawiz> sources.list
<dawiz> all good
<slougi> dawiz: you can edit sources.list directly in adept
<dawiz> hmmm
<slougi> hold on a sec...
<Jucato> and when my sister was using Outlook, she would be able to download all the mail from her Gmail inbox...
<dawiz> im not used to everything done in the gui
<tk> or if you prefer a text editor, can do kdesu kate etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> all ofit...
<dawiz> coming from slack
<slougi> try View | Manage Repositories
<dawiz> powerpc
<tk> dawiz:  vi familiar to you then?
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> or pico
<slougi> dawiz: coming from slack, you should know vi, sudo, and what root is...
<tk> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<dawiz> of course
<dawiz> im in sources.list now
<Jucato> (Ubuntu has no root, so regular "su" won't work unless you create/enable a root account)
<dawiz> im in root already
<dawiz> not sure how to script the line tho
<tk> doesnt the bot have a trigger for repos?
<slougi> Jucato: actually, all *nix systems need a superuser (ie root) account, ubuntu just doesn't set a password for it by default ;)
<ubuntu> try sudo passwd
<ubuntu> and set the root pass
<dawiz> i hate when readme's say "edit this" expecting you to know what to edit
<dawiz> lol
<ubuntu> sure. hehe
<dawiz> anybody running wifi?
<Jucato> ok. so I presume that "disabled root account" just means a root account with no password?
<ubuntu> me
<dawiz> broadcom chipset?
<ubuntu> noup
<slougi> dawiz: deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse <- something like that
<slougi> just choose a local mirror, and drop multiverse if you don't want it
<slougi> Jucato: yes
<slougi> Jucato: you can do for example `sudo su -` to get a real root shell
<Jucato> or "sudo -i"?
<tk> slougi: doesnt sudo -s do the same? :P
<slougi> yes they do :p
<Jucato> sudo -i and sudo -s....
<Jucato> argh!
<ubuntu> mjm
<ubuntu> well see you
<slougi> but I am used to typing that back from when I switched to ubuntu and had had only limited exposure to sudo ;)
<ubuntu> im going to sleep
<Jucato> me too. just a quick one-hour catnap :-D
<tk> i think im gonna go back to 64bit this weekend and setup chroot or one of the flash setups and see how well that work
<tk> +s
<joop> mogguh mensen
<joop> hallo?
<dawiz> how can i tell if universe repositories is enabled?
<joop> weet iemand misschien hoe ik een logitech webcam draaiende krijg in kubuntu linux?
<joop> can somebody tell me how i can install a driver for logitech for kubuntu linux?
<joop> iemand? anybody?
<slougi> a driver for what exactly?
<unix_infidel> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<joop> for a logitech webcam
<slougi> logitech makes lots of stuff, ranging from keyboards and mice to web cameras
<slougi> what model?
<unix_infidel> wow, vmware-player is in multivers?
<joop> quickcam messenger
<unix_infidel> but server isnt :P
<farous> joop: test it first through camorama
<joop> i get only a blue field in the window
<joop> no picture
<farous> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<joop> tnxs ubotu i go look there
<dawiz> can someone tell me what to do here?  you can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing ubuntu
<farous> dawiz: uncomment (remove the #) the lines that have universe in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<dawiz> ahhh ok
<dawiz> thanks
<farous> :)
<dawiz> couldnt remember
<dawiz> osx has kinda dumbed me up
<dawiz> havent had to edit anything in a while
<dawiz> lol
<farous> lol
<tk> anyone knwo why I would have to reinstall fuse everytime I reboot to get it to work again?
<dawiz> if theirs 2 #'s remove both right?
<farous> tk do fuse provide a driver module
<tk> farous: not sure
<farous> tk yah it do it is the driver that is not loaded that is all
<farous> tk: sudo nano /etc/modules and add fuse to the end of it
<farous> tk: just for you to be sure lsmod |grep fuse will tell you it is loaded :)
<tk> before I add this line to modules?
<farous> dawiz: which 2 one for main the other for updates i think
<tk> yah it is, I reinstalled it everyreboot to get my drives remounted :P
<farous> lol
<tk> when you find what works, you run with it ;)
<farous> yah
<tk> /etc/modules is empty
<tk> nm
<tk> /et/modules is empty ;)
<farous> tk: strange give me a min
<farous> might be a spell
<dawiz> ##  uncomment  the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' repository
<tk> farous: no no, I typod first time, I opened /et/modules ET/ not ETC ;/
<farous> tk: nope it is correct i have fuse in it too :)
<dawiz> take both off?
<tk> maybe i need to add my bluetooth as well so I stop unplugging it everyreboot to get it to recognize my devices?
<farous> dawiz: do not take this line off. only the ones that start with deb or deb-src
<farous> tk: do you use fuse and sshfs for ntfs?
<tk> fuse and ntfs-3g
<farous> i use it just for remote ssh heard it might be for ntfs too
<farous> ok thanx tk
<farous> !repos dawiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos dawiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawiz> ok last two lines
<dawiz> got em
<farous> !repos > dawiz
<Kiongku> anyone uses ipkungfu?
<tk> ntfs-3g is nice... so far no reported failures since they released this version
<farous> tk: have no need for it i nearlhy do not touch ntfs
<dawiz> what is repos?
<farous> dawiz repositories
<tk> yah, my 300gig USB drive is NTFS because I dualboot
<dawiz> oh
<liku> Hello.
<unix_infidel> how do i make it to where in konqueror when i want to enter a folder it have to double click instead of single click
<unix_infidel> ?
<farous> tk i was lucky i got it fat32 will format it ext3 in the near fut
<liku> A quick question: could someone point me to repository, where can I find recent linux kernel sources? (I'm trying to follow some guide on ubuntu page, but I can't find one package)
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tk> farous: ahh if I oculdnt write to it in unix I'd just make more of my 100gig HD (internal) for kubuntu then ;)
<farous> :)
<tk> farous: but I had seen some good ntfs r/w systems just before I reinstaled kubuntu so i wasnt too worried
<tk> now i just want to get bcak to 64bit and try to get 32bit flash working in it
<farous> tk: my main prob is ownership and modes
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<tk> ownership in ntfs?
<tk> unix_infidel: its in the system setting... under uhm
<farous> is not supported that is why i do not like it
<dawiz> n ow apt-get says it cant find fwcutter
<farous> !info fwcutter
<ubotu> Package fwcutter does not exist in dapper
<farous> !info  bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060108-6build1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dawiz> im reading the dapper how to
<farous> there you go
<tk> farous: ahh I dont use file ownership on mine anyways... just me and my wife and we each have our own laptops :P
<unix_infidel> tk: thanks, now i know where to look.
<dawiz> i know what it is
<farous> tk: cool :)
<dawiz> but where do i get it?
<farous> dawiz: read ubotu link it say universe repos
<liku> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<farous> dawiz: did you sudo apt-get update
<Kiongku> !netfilter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netfilter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !info netfilter
<ubotu> Package netfilter does not exist in dapper
<tk> unix_infidel: I used to know which panel it was under but now i cant find it... regional and accessibility is what stands out to me though
<unix_infidel> tk: nah, its under mouse settings :P
<unix_infidel> i wasnt being sarcastic....that was driving me nuts since i started using konq in KUbuntu like 4 months ago.
<unix_infidel> LOL
<tk> really? I looked there too, geez
<tk> duh
<unix_infidel> :P
<tk> regional is for using a win-enabled keyboard :P
<unix_infidel> maybe someone should create a factoid :P
<unix_infidel> i bet that bothers a LOT of windows converts.
<unix_infidel> maybe i should bring it up in the next #ubuntu-meeting meeting for KUbuntu.
<tk> hehe
<tk> unix_infidel:  my biggest annoyance is hitting win+r for run and not working :P but I know how to fix it
<unix_infidel> tk: i dont have a windows button.
<unix_infidel> (a godsend)  i just use control + r
<tk> I have logitechs dinova desktop... i have a bunch extra keys ;)
<tk> just a matter of getting them all to work...
* tk grumbles
<tk> one I finish this forum update for my buddy, it wont matter, reinstalling 64bit and starting over with all my updates and crap *smirks*
<tk> s/one/once
<tk> and making a valiant attempt to setup dual monitor (svid + lcvd) so I Can still watch my tv shows on my tv instead of on the laptop with kubuntu
<tk> lcd rather
<unix_infidel> tk: yea, i have an s510 from logitech.
<unix_infidel> wireless, no remote, but its nice, only 20bucks
<tk> hehe, I wish mine only cost 20$ :P
<tk> I like it though because I can use it as a remote in windows for WMP and Winamp when I'm watching movies on my tv.... so it feels like im watching cable or something back home with that extra over functional remote)
<tk> which reminds me, I think im 2 weeks behind now on my tv shows :/
<tk> too bad azureus wont boot right for me
<unix_infidel> tk: heh, yea i dont have time for TV.
<tk> unix_infidel: me either... so I download them and watch at my liesure :P I own a TV solely to hook it to my laptop and watch movies/shows on after work on on the weekend when I'm not working a project for my buddy in England
<tk> that and it was $90 verus $200 and my wife wanted another TV for back home anways... so I'll just ship it home when I go back soon
<unix_infidel> yea...
<unix_infidel> why?
<tk> crap... im gonna have to reboot just to do this update... because I cant get a stable ftp client in Kubuntu
<tk> I got some friends that used to live there
<unix_infidel> gftp is choice.
<tk> I grew up a few hours south of there ;)
<tk> yah gftp i think is the first i tried
<h3sp4wn> tk: ncftp is rock solid
<unix_infidel> it works well too.
<tk> ok, gonna give it a try
<tk> i use wget to download my ftp stuff... but I Dont think it does uploads does it?
<h3sp4wn> wput
<tk> said unrec command
<h3sp4wn> !info wput
<ubotu> wput: A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (dapper), package size 46 kB, installed size 152 kB
<tk> you would think it would come with wget *grumbles*
<tk> h3sp4wn: thanks, didnt think to check repo for it :P uploading in progress
<tk> maybe with a lil luck I'll have this crap done before another hour passes
<dawiz> dont know how to haNdle .deb files
<tk> one sec dawiz
<dawiz> i have bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_powerpc.deb
<tk> this is from a differnt package but just change the name
<tk> sudo dpkg -i qc-usb-messenger-source_1.1-2_all.deb
<dawiz> me?
<tk> yes
<tk> dawiz: sudo dpkg -i yourdebfilename here
<dawiz> dpkg: error processing sudo (--install): cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<tk> weird
<dawiz> what directory shouild it be in?
<tk> shouldnt matter
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<aliasfred> dpkg: error processing sudo (--install): cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<aliasfred> you likely typed the wrong command
<aliasfred> dpkg doesnt know about sudo
<manu_> if u wanna login via root do #sudo passwd    then u can login as root
<Healot> sudo -i
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<sorush20> the dumbest thing happens during adept package apdate
<sorush20> first the logo comes up saying that there are updates then I click on the logo on the  task bar and upcomes the adept updater.. after that I'm asked to fetch updates instead of installing the updates its already detected ..
<sorush20> why is that..
<sorush20> if apt has already determined there are updates why is it wanting to check for updates again?
<tk> sorush20:  i believe "fetching" in this sense, means downloading the files it needs to install them
<Healot> tk, where is tl?
<Healot> i mean tcl
<tk> Healot: why are you asking me? heh
<Healot> hehe you're tcl's partner
<tk> ohhh I see, a comedian
<aliasfred> tk: first time you hear this one i guess :)
<tk> first time someone was uhm... yah, to actually say it, yes
<Healot> just delivering my geek joke...
<tk> references have been made before, but nothing like that
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<Healot> syntaxx, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"; next adjust the volume using your favorite mixer
<Healot> but to play mp3 or other restrictedformat media
<Healot> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> hohoho
<syntaxx> ok ill try it
<dawiz> frickin sweet
<tk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tk>  thats what you were looking for ;)
<Kiongku> bleh
<syntaxx> Healot: it still buzzzing no voices
<Kiongku> my 3dr kernel compile..
<Kiongku> *3rd
<vge> can somebody explain how i can do updates with apt-get when program that's beeing updated is running in the same time?
<Kiongku> vge: why not close program?
<vge> well it seems that i dont need to
<vge> i just wanna know why is that
<grothesk> How do I start kubuntu without X? Is there a grub command?
<tk> vge: because unix isnt as restrictive as windows, you can reinstall an executable and restart it using kill -HUP and not have to shutdown at all
<Kiongku> the power of linux XD
<vge> tk: i know that in a degree, but how come the old prog still open dont mind that it has been updated, but works as nothing has happened?
<vge> untill i restart it
<tk> a program is generally loaded into memory... so HD access is minimal if at all if possible
<Kiongku> tk: if i miss a module in kernel compile.. have to compile the kernel all over again?
<tk> Kiongku: dunno, I dont do custom kernels, I would suspect you could just load the module on boot using /etc/modules though
<Kiongku> tk: oh ok nvm.. if u miss the module .. it does not show up in new kernel.. no module to load
<aliasfred> Kiongku: the module may be already compiled for you, if not, you would have to compile it yourself but no need to recompile the whole kernel tho
<tk> Kiongku: I intsalled fuse w/o recompiling my kernel it still shows up at a module though
<Kiongku> aliasfred: can u teach me how to compile the addiontal module or send me a link to HowTO
<Kiongku> mine is ip table
<Kiongku> iptable_mangle .. i miss that
<aliasfred> Kiongku: hmm i dont remember on top of my head but i would say that iptable_mangle is already available, what make you think it is not already compiled ?
<Kiongku> aliasfred: it is in normal dapper release.. but its a custom kernel i'm talking about
<aliasfred> hmm you did recompile your kernel already ?
<aliasfred> so you only want the instruction to build only the module ?
<Kiongku> nah its in the process.. such a lenthy process XD... oh well nvm.. if its still not good i'll prolly ask
<Kiongku> for now i'll let it compile .. in the background
<Kiongku> aliasfred: any experinece with ipkungfu?
<aliasfred> http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html#MAKE-MODULES
<aliasfred> no experience in ipkungfu
<aliasfred> i dont understand where are you
<aliasfred> i mean you need to recompile your own kernel, can you explain why ?
<Kiongku> aliasfred: well i cant get iptable_mangle to load bcoz its not even presetn in the modules
<aliasfred> so you recompile your kernel only to have iptable_mangle ?
<aliasfred> other people seems to have it without recompiling http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185151.html as an example
<Kiongku> aliasfred: XD yeah.. it was the easiest solution for me
<aliasfred> i think you should try to find it already compiled
<Kiongku> aliasfred: modprobe iptable_mangle does not work.. with the limitied knowledge i have... already stuck
<aliasfred> locate iptable_mangle ?
<Kiongku> aliasfred: how?
<aliasfred> just type "locate iptable_mangle" in a terminal and see if you got the module
<aliasfred> it will try to find it on your whole disk, assuming locate db is up to date :)
<Philip5> if i want to install kubuntu for a 64bit intel cpu should i still use the amd64 version???
<Philip5> or is there no intell 64bit kubuntu release?
<Kiongku> aliasfred: well anyway nvm.. i'll wait for my new kernel to finish
<epitaf> hello. i cant get my sound card working, what should i do? its a audiophile 2496
<aliasfred> ok
* aliasfred just understood that nvm = nevermind
<Kiongku> aliasfred: haha
<Kiongku> epitaf: sorry.. no idea with sound.. my sound worked OOTB
<epitaf> lspci gives me: 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24]  PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<epitaf> Someone told me before the linux install that i should intall something called K7 because i am on a non-64 AMD cpu. could that be a solution?
<Kiongku> may be.
<Kiongku> u can try
<epitaf> i did a search in the package manager for k7, but i dont knwo what to choose
<MuJ> linux-image-2.6.???-k7 something.. but it totally depends if you have k7 processor or not =)
<epitaf> mr processor is a AMD Athlon XP-A, 1100 MHz (5.5 x 200)
<Dimon08> hey I have athlon xp 1600, and my kernel is k7-smp; smp will be desabled by default or i need another kernel?
<Kiongku> doh.. my intel processor rocks XD.. no need to look for strange kernel.. and compilingmy own :p
<Kiongku> frankly whats k7 anyway o0?
<epitaf> MuJ: any idea?
<epitaf> i listed my cpu above
<MuJ> epitaf: k7 works for you.. if you update your kernel you need to reinstall your graphics drivers too and possibly some other stuff
<stray77> epitaf, did you try 'sudo modprobe snd-via82xx'
<Dimon08> k7-smp is the only k7 kernel in Dapper?
<epitaf> stray77: no, i'll try right away
<MuJ> though I'd rather use 686 kernel than k7 :/
<Kiongku> stray77: stray.. whats k7?
<stray77> amd cpu i assume
<epitaf> stray77: i got: FATAL: Module snd_via82xx not found. FATAL: Error running install command for snd_via82xx
<stray77> try replacing the xx with actual chipset numbers of your sound chip
<Kiongku> hey.. should he not try locate if he has or not that snd_via82xx thingi
<epitaf> stray77: would that be "ICE1712"
<sorush20> tk: no its not downloading the files in the sense to install its really just doing a sudo apt-get update..
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<epitaf> stray77 : i got: FATAL: Module snd_via82ICE1712 not found.
<Sanne> epitaf: you can do a : modinfo snd_via<tab> to list available modules
<Kiongku> yay my new kernel has finished compiling
<Kiongku> installing new kernel..
<epitaf> Sanne : i dont think it has available modules.. all i get is a pc speaker beep
<epitaf> Sanne : I have disabled the onboard AC97 controller though, beucase I only want to use the audiohpile 2496
<Sanne> epitaf: hmmm, I get none either. modinfo snd<tab> lists all, but that may not help...
<JohnFlux> epitaf: do:   ls /lib/modules/$(uname -4)/kernel/sound/pci
<Kiongku> BRB ppl.. moving to new kernel :p
<JohnFlux> uh
<JohnFlux> epitaf: do:   ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci
<epitaf> Sanne :  modinfo snd<tab> gives the pc speaker sound too
<epitaf> JohnFlux : ls: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci: No such file or directory
<JohnFlux> epitaf: one sec
<JohnFlux> epitaf: this is a normal kernel?  you didn't install your own or anything?
<epitaf> JohnFlux : that "sound" catalog does not exist on my computer
<JohnFlux> epitaf: do:   ls /lib/modules
<JohnFlux> epitaf: what kernels does it list there?
<fek_> moin
<epitaf> JohnFlux : this is a normal kernel, i did the alternate install
<epitaf> JohnFlux : 2.6.15-26-386
<Sanne> epitaf: that's weird, the modules should have been installed with the kernel.
<epitaf> is it because i disabled the ac97 controller in my BIOS?
<stray77> epitaf, when you do an lsmod, do you see soundcore?
<epitaf> stray77 : no
<stray77> epitaf, if youre tryin to get the onboard sound goin it need to be enabled in bios, if youre trying to install a soundcard, leave onboard  sound disabled
<JohnFlux> epitaf: do:   apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<stray77> you need soundcore
<JohnFlux> epitaf: maybe a reinstall will work
<JohnFlux> ;)
<epitaf> JohnFlux : shouldnt i get the k7 image?
<epitaf> i have been told so
<stray77> as opposed to what?
<JohnFlux> well currently you aren't running the k7 image
<epitaf> JohnFlux : no, but my cpu is AMD Athlon XP-A, 1100 MHz (5.5 x 20
<JohnFlux> stray77: you are running the generic 386 image
<epitaf> and someone told me to get the k7 after i installed
<JohnFlux> you can if you want
<JohnFlux> you probably won't notice a difference
<JohnFlux> up to you
<epitaf> ok, then i wont then :)
<epitaf> i'll just go with what you said
<epitaf> JohnFlux : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<epitaf> JohnFlux : E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<epitaf> oh
<JohnFlux> epitaf: close the ubuntu update program thingy
<epitaf> hehe, my bad i think
<JohnFlux> you probably have that open
<epitaf> the synaptic package manager was running
<JohnFlux> yeah
<JohnFlux> that's it
<JohnFlux> ;)
<epitaf> :)
<epitaf> JohnFlux : ok, its done. i'll reboot and brb
<JohnFlux> epitaf: good luck
<JohnFlux> epitaf: if it doesn't work, try a different kernel ;)
<epitaf> thanks :)
<stray77> epitaf, you sure that card works in a pc as opposed to a mac?
<stray77> oops
<flaccid> i have problem where i can't sudo
<flaccid> i get incorrect passwd
<flaccid> yet it works from another account
<flaccid> is there a sudo'ers list or something?
<flaccid> how can i troubleshoot
<Riddell> flaccid: you need to be in the admin group
<nagyv> Hello! Yesterday I have installed kubuntu to one of my friends, and the basic settings are so nice, that I would like to reset my whole system. (Includeing the installed applications.) Is there a simple way, but reinstall?
<adivoinea> hello. is there a way to install postscript (pfm/pfb) fonts on ubuntu?
<epitaf> JohnFlux : what do you know, it works :) thanks a lot!
<thoreauputic> nagyv: if you mean the KDE interface, you can get back to defaults by moving ~/.kde I think
<flaccid> hehe thanks Riddell just realised that
<stray77> epitaf, r u saying your sound works now?
<nagyv> thoreauputic: I would like to do more then this, a whole reset including the installed programs, and so
<thoreauputic> nagyv: ah, that's a bit more work :)
<thoreauputic> nagyv: probably not really worth the time and bother
<nagyv> thoreauputic: my idea is to click on purge for the linux kernel (or something similar  core program), and then click on install for kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> Riddell: done, but still not work? anything else i have to do, whats that command to see my groups?
<thoreauputic> nagyv: you can probably purge the qt libraries ( that will get rid of pretty much everything in KDE) Riddell might have a better idea as he is a developer for Kubuntu
<jott> Riddell: could you please explain why the amarok (k)ubuntu diffs are changing all Makefiles (unlike the debian patches)? is this really needed?
<yannoickb44> hello, i have kubuntu dapper on a AMD64 and it worked fine until two days ago. Now i get a black screen just after kdm. Do you know this problem ?
<epitaf> stray77 : yes it works :)
<Riddell> flaccid: `groups`, you need to log out and in again
<nagyv> thoreauputic: I was already messing up so much everything on my laptop, that I think kde won't be enough, this is why I think about purgeing something more important thing :(
<thoreauputic> nagyv: or purge  kdelibs*
<flaccid> ty
<Riddell> jott: that's just autoconf doing it's thing.  debian has debian/patches/buildprep.diff
<thoreauputic> nagyv: well if you have gtk stuff you could do something similar with libgtk* I imagine
<thoreauputic> nagyv: fairly drastic steps :)
<nagyv> thoreauputic: and after if I click on install in the same adept session, then should it be ok? (and as a final step I would delete the .* files from my home dir)
<flaccid> Riddell: still didn't work
<syntaxx> before i shift to ubuntu im using debian sarge my tvtime sound working fine.. but when i shift to ubuntu my sound have a problem no voice just buzzzzz anyone who can help me?
<flaccid> i can su no problem, but sudo don't work after logging back in groups command returns admin
<nagyv> thoreauputic: I have already tryed to get rid of everything {ubuntu, but not kubuntu} packages
<thoreauputic> nagyv: how re you going to use adept after purging stuff it depends on? Unless it is in RAM it will disappear in a puff of smoke I would think
<thoreauputic> nagyv: if you must do this, i would use apt-get and or aptitude from the command line
<jott> Riddell: there is no buildprep.diff (at least not in the amarok_1.4.1-3.diff) also they also made ruby as dependency ... so are there other critical issues?
<nagyv> thoreauputic: I don't wan't to accept the changes (purging), just get a view of them, and then change back the very basic things to installed
<jott> Riddell: (i'm building a svn deb)
<thoreauputic> nagyv: try sudo apt-get -s remove < list of things you want to try here >
<thoreauputic> -s for "simulate"
<sorush20> if there a ubuntu program that  Ican use to unformat
<Riddell> jott: actually debian does a tar within .orig for amarok so they don't have buildprep Makefile changes
<west-en> best bruning program is ... ?
<west-en> what is the best burning program fr kubuntu?
<Riddell> but they have DEB_KDE_CVS_MAKE := yes so the result is the same
<yannoickb44> hello, i have kubuntu dapper on a AMD64 and it worked fine until two days ago. Now i get a black screen just after kdm. Do you know this problem ?
<thoreauputic> west-en: k3b
<Riddell> jott: amarok in edgy also has ruby as a dependency
<west-en> k3b? but i already have that, and i can't make supervideocds in it
<thoreauputic> I don't even know what a "supervideocd" is :)
<jott> Riddell: yes.. i looked at this patch as it metioned that this is difference to the debian package ...
<MuJ> #kubuntu
<MuJ> #kubuntu [13:46]  [MuJ(+i)]  [16:#kubuntu(+cfn #ubuntu-unregged)] 
<MuJ> [#kubuntu]  #kubuntu
<MuJ> aaarhg... stupid putty
<west-en> a supervideocd is like a videocd but better queality
<jott> Riddell: but as for now it will be fine to use some modified debian patches i guess....
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<without-wires> hello
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<Sanne> nagyv: I have a list of installed packages just after my kubuntu installation, would that somehow help you?
<west-en> r det bara jag som hr det i extremt lngsam takt
<visham> hey can anyone tell me how to change the console colors(no gnome, kde etc ie., when gdm is off)?
<nagyv> Sanne: I think so :)
<Sanne> nagyv: ok, wait a sec, I'll upload it somewhere.
<Sanne> nagyv: http://sanne.phpnet.us/kubuntu/kubuntu-6.06-packages.txt
<nagyv> it's really weird! I started (just to see what should I change) to purge and remove everything. Then I added bakc kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-core, and the Linux kernel is still would not be installed. It seems that they doesn't depend on it.
<nagyv> Sanne: thx
<nagyv> Sanne: is there a program to have a similar file for my actual installation?
<Sanne> nagyv: you're welcome :). Keep in mind that the versions don't reflect the 6.06.1 updates, though.
<nagyv> Sanne: of course, the name will be hopefully enough for me
<Sanne> nagyv: I'll get you the command I used, just have to verify quickly, sec.
<Sanne> nagyv: replace "filename.txt" with a name of your choice: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l > filename.txt
<nagyv> Sanne: thx
<Sanne> nagyv: yw. Want me to explain the parts of the command so you can adjust if needed?
<nagyv> Sanne: thx, what I see: CLOUMNS the width of the table, dpkg the package manager, with option -l (probably list), > put it into filename.txt I am right? I am more-or-less novice, so I understand a lot, but can do little on my own.
<Sanne> nagyv: yeah, all correct :)
<nagyv> I think I arrived to froze Adept. :( Will the changes be saved? (I hope not!)
<Sanne> nagyv: usually if you need kill an app it won't save
<jujimufu> ok, so I try to reboot on my PC with my old ubuntu menu.lst file and initrd and all, and while it boots normally, I get to the screen with the blueish kubuntu logo and the loading bar below, and it says the usual stuff like "Starting Network     Ok" etc etc, but then, after all of this finishes, I get to the same screen, with the loading bar empty, and writing nothing below and doing absolutely nothing. It just freezes there., Any ideas?
<jujimufu> now ,after waiting for 5 minutes, it says "restarting Common Unix printing system: cupsd                        ok" and it just stays there...
<Kiongku> new kernel up and working
<Kiongku> aliasfred: yo u here?
<Philip5> jujimufu: try to set spash=off when you boot and if the kubuntu splash screen first turn black and then you see the kubuntu logo again then i think it's your xorg.conf that need tweaking
<Philip5> splash=off
<jujimufu> wait
<jujimufu> Philip5: I still get the kubuntu screen
<jujimufu> Philip5: I will reboot and chroot to my disk and restore my backed up xorg.conf
<Philip5> jujimufu: do you get a splash screen even with splash=off?
<jujimufu> yeay
<Philip5> try splash=silent then
<jujimufu> but that splash screen used to work fine
<jujimufu> then I experimented with a new kerne;
<jujimufu> the new kernel wouldn't boot, so I restored my menu.lst and tried to reboot
<Philip5> but if you don't have the splash screen you will see what happens better
<jujimufu> yeah
<jujimufu> well, I will restore my xorg.conf and see what happens then
<buz> is anyone using google earth linux on dapper?
<jujimufu> thanks :)
<jujimufu> buz: I've used it, yeah :)
<buz> jujimufu: mine is totally buggy
<Philip5> jujimufu: have you updated your kernel but use ati or nvidia drivers?
<jujimufu> buz: it is? where id you get it from
<buz> randomly inserts totally wrong textures
<jujimufu> Philip5: I have intel i915
<buz> google
<jujimufu> buz: I got it from automatix.
<jujimufu> buz: getautomatix.org
<jujimufu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<jujimufu> it is a script that automatically installs LOTS of stuff.
<buz> could it be that the nvidia drivers are troubling because i use twinview?
<buz> i know automatix ;)
<jujimufu> I wouldn't know, I have intel i915
<buz> is i915 fast enough for google earth?
<buz> (that is about the only thing i ever use 3d for anywaY)
<jujimufu> google for "google earth"+linux+nvidia+twinview or something
<jujimufu> buz: well, it runs xgl just fine on kororaa, so yeah, I think it is :)
<buz> i must have another definition of running fine ;)
<jujimufu> eh
<buz> something that doesnt survive 1 day of work isn't running fine ;)
<jujimufu> well..
<jujimufu> yeah :)
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon everyone!
<jujimufu> ok guys
<jujimufu> the link /etc/X11/X , where does it normally link to?
<fdoving> jujimufu: /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<VincentMX> hi
<jujimufu> fdoving: do I do something wrong? The command for linking is: ln -s <target directory> <filename>, isn't it?
<jujimufu> because I type ls X and it just prints the filename
<fdoving> jujimufu: ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<jujimufu> ok thanks
<VincentMX> does anybody know why i dont have sound on my laptop? multimedia applications do run, but none of them make any sound
<fdoving> jujimufu: ln -s sourcefile newlink
<_thumper_> hi all
<_thumper_> having issues with ipv6
<_thumper_> I have blacklisted it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<_thumper_> rebooted
<_thumper_> but#
<_thumper_> modprobe -l ipv6 shows it loaded
<SleepGoss> blacklist ?
<_thumper_> yeah
<jujimufu> Philip5: I found what the problem was - I had accidentally removed /etc/X11/X ...
<SleepGoss> why u didn't use aliases list ?
<jujimufu> fdoving: thanks ;)
<z421> hello!
<Philip5> jujimufu: then it's not strange it didn't work :)
<jujimufu> hey z421
<fdoving> _thumper_: did you follow a howto?
<jujimufu> Philip5: yeah, but I hadn't noticed :)
<z421> yesterday i changed my hostname in the /etc/hostname file, and today (after a reeboot) i can't access sudo, because auf that error: "sudo: unable to lookup winnie via gethostbyname()". what can i do agnainst this problem?
<_thumper_> fdoving: not a real howto but one on ubuntuforums
<jujimufu> how do I start kdm from console?
<fdoving> _thumper_: do you have the link?
<jujimufu> meh, nevermind
<_thumper_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206692
<_thumper_> from gOOn, post #7
<z421> can it be, that the problem ist in the /etc/hosts? because 127.0.1.1 is linked to z421-desktop.
<_thumper_> my apt-get has ip addresses resolved to 1.0.0.0
<fdoving> z421: yes, you have to edit /etc/hosts too.
<_thumper_> seems to be our router here stuffs up on ipv6
<SleepGoss> _thumper_ i followed a howto yesterday, (but don't remember URL) that tell to add 3 lines in aliases list and comment the original one
<fdoving> _thumper_: you're just half way there.
<z421> fdoving: and how can i do this now?
<_thumper_> SleepGoss, I also changed the alias file as well#
<_thumper_> but IIRC it was just changing ipv6 to something else
<z421> fdoving: but why!? under debian it wasn't nessacery to do this ...
<fdoving> z421: depends on the configuration of /etc/host.conf
<_thumper_> alias net-pf-10 ipv6 -> alias net-pf-10 off
<_thumper_> in aliases
<fdoving> z421: i belive debian have the same configuration as we ((k)ubuntu).
<fdoving> _thumper_: correct, did you do that too?
<_thumper_> yep
<z421> fdoving: thanx, i'll use the ubuntu live cd to correct this problem.
<fdoving> _thumper_: this is what i do: in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases change: alias net-pf-10 off
<fdoving> ehm.. bad paste. anyway..
<fdoving> change alias net-pf-10 ipv6 to alias net-pf-10 off
<_thumper_> fdoving, yep did that yesterday
<fdoving> _thumper_: and at the bottom set: alias ipv6 off
<_thumper_> fdoving, ahh, missed that bit
<fdoving> that's the missing part then.
<_thumper_> fdoving, thanks - rebooting now
<demente> hi all!
<Kiongku> hey guys.. how do i write a command in autostart to be executed as root?
<fdoving> at boot time? or at login time?
<demente> Hello? Sorry, I'm not sure If I've logged in yet or not....
<Kiongku> fdoving i want sudo ipkungfu to be executed at login time i guess
<fdoving> Kiongku: what ipkungfu?
<Kiongku> fdoving: its a firewall
<fdoving> ok, you want the firewall to be setup before the network interface is brought up, right?
<Kiongku> fdoving: nope i rather it runs after that.. it fetch ip from the interface
<fdoving> Kiongku: you can put a file in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ make it executable and put your ipkungfu into it.
<fdoving> ah, ok.
<fdoving> Kiongku: then i'd suggest using /etc/network/if-up.d/ instead
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> fdoving: shoudl i put script or ipkungfu itself?
<Kiongku> and will it run as root bcoz it need root access otherwise it returns error
<fdoving> yes, that's exactly what /etc/network/if-up.d/ is for.
<fdoving> _thumper_: did it work for you?
<Kiongku> ok.. so i put ipkunfu itself?
<_thumper_> fdoving, does "lsmod | grep ipv6" mean that it isn't loaded?
<Kiongku> *ipkungfu?
<_thumper_> if it returns nothing
<Kiongku> ya
<z421> re
<z421> okay, it's working again.
<fdoving> _thumper_: that would mean success, yes :)
<_thumper_> fdoving, then it wasn't my problem :(
<Kiongku> fdoving: ehrm.. should i pu a script or ipkungfu itself?
<fdoving> _thumper_: ok, what is the symptoms of your problem then?
<_thumper_> if I do apt-get update, I get names resolved to 1.0.0.0
<_thumper_> if I then ping, ping works
<fdoving> Kiongku: if ipkungfu is a script, you can safely put it there.
<Kiongku> fdoving: i'l give it a try
<Jucato> still with the ipkungfu?!?!?!
<_thumper_> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<Kiongku> jucato: hehe yeah man
<_thumper_> ING archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182) 56(84) bytes of data.
<_thumper_> missing P
<Jucato> don't you ever go to sleep? ehehe
<fdoving> _thumper_: ok, hang on.
<Swatgoss> stupid question ... we use ipv4, ipv6 is configured by default, but where is ipv5 ?
<fdoving> _thumper_: try to run 'env|grep -i proxy' from the commandline.
<VincentMX> anybody knows how i can set my sound deamon to arts?
<Kiongku> Jucato: Lol
<fdoving> Swatgoss: doesn't exist :)
<Swatgoss> Jucato i just wake up ...
<_thumper_> fdoving: nothing
<fdoving> _thumper_: ok, do you have any proxy settings anywhere, that you're aware of?
<_thumper_> fdoving: it is a fairly new install
<_thumper_> none that I'm aware of
<Swatgoss> fdoving don't exist like AMD K9 archi or noone never worked on it ?
<Jucato> whoa! how many hours of sleep did you get? I just went for a short catnap, and ended up sleeping for 3 hours...
<Jucato> err.. now he left :-D
<Swatgoss> Jucato me ?
<Jucato> no. Kiongku :-D
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: I never bothered with sleeping (and its too late now)
<fdoving> Swatgoss: never been thought of at all, i guess. :)
<Jucato> lol ehehe
<fdoving> _thumper_: ok, do you have a /etc/apt/apt.conf file? does it say anything about proxies?
<asimon> Swatgoss: ipv5 was an experimental protocol which never got public usage.
<Jucato> let's see what Google spits out about ipv5 :-D
<Jucato> kool! asimon's here :-D
<_thumper_> fdoving: it is commented out with //
<asimon> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> wb Kiongku
<_thumper_> / Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<Kiongku> fdoving: to test out if it works.. should i restart completely or just end session and relog in?
<fdoving> Swatgoss: http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2003/06/what_ever_happened_to_ipv5.html
<Swatgoss> asimon lol like K9 archi :p would be surprising that it had never been used ...
<Jucato> Swatgoss: and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv5
<Swatgoss> ty
<Jucato> fdoving: that's the first search result in Google, eh? :-D
<asimon> Jucato: That is where I have my ipv5 knowledge from. ;-)
<fdoving> Kiongku: flush any firewall rules, bring down the network interface, and bring it back up.
<fdoving> Jucato: yes.
<kai> Hi there!
<Jucato> kool
<Kiongku> Kiongku: bring it down? and how flush..
<Kiongku> oops
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> fdoving:  XD.. bad habti of mine
<fdoving> Swatgoss: so it apparently exists :)
<kai> My Kubuntu-splash during boot-time is gone. reinstalling the packages doesn't help. Ideas?
<Kiongku> Jucato: i still yet to master tab
<Jucato> ^_^
<Kiongku> fdoving: how flush?..
<Jucato> SubNet: what does it show now when you boot?
<SubNet> Texct-Bootmessages
<Jucato> hmmm...
<SubNet> Same thing during shutdown
<Jucato> do you remember doing anything before this started happening?
<fdoving> Kiongku: download and run this: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/scripts/rc.flush-iptables.txt
<SubNet> I had problems with this before. After an update through adept-updater it happened
<fdoving> Kiongku: that will flush all your iptables rules.
<SubNet> Maybe grub is the problem?
<Swatgoss> as far as i red (sry, don't remember my past time of read) no reason are explained, not fast enough, major incompatibility ... all this kind of thingsenough
<Jucato> SubNet: nope. nothing to do with grub. something with USplash
<SubNet> kernel-option splash should start the splash, doen'
<SubNet> t it
<Swatgoss> - enough
<Jucato> SubNet: try entering this command in Konsole: "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"
<SubNet> OK.
<Jucato> then choose the one labelled "kubuntu-artwork-something..."
<fdoving> Kiongku: now you can check that all rules were flushed with 'sudo iptables-save', then bring down the interface 'sudo ifdown eth0' if eth0 is your network interface. and then 'sudo ifup eth0' to bring it back up, to check that the firewall script was executed use 'sudo iptables-save'
<asimon> fdoving: Regarding that script: shouldn't the flush commands come before defaulting the policies to accept?
<VincentMX> anybody knows how i can set my sound deamon to arts?
<Jucato> "kubuntu-splash.so"...
<fdoving> asimon: don't think that would matter. would it?
<scorpion007> Hi, has anyone got problems running KWord in dapper? It fails to load with the following errors: koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kwordpart.desktop not found. koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Run 'kde-config --path services' to see which directories were searched, assuming kde startup had the same environment as your current shell. koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Check your installation (did you install KOffice in a different 
<scorpion007>  ?)
<Jucato> SubNet: what does it show?
<fdoving> asimon: http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/rcflush-iptablestxt.html
<asimon> fdoving: Well the tiny timeframe between could accept unwanted traffic. Probably not much to do havok, but I think it would be better practive to first flush the talbes and then set the policies to accept.
<scorpion007> The funny thing is, I'm able to run it with kdesu
<Kiongku_> ehrm..
<Jucato> ...
<Kiongku_> bringing now interface.. it means cutting the internet conenction right?
<Kiongku_> *down
<fdoving> kiongku_, correct.
<Jucato> cut cut cut...
<Kiongku_> fdoving: crap.. not work
<fdoving> kiongku_, what didn't work? executing the script? is it executable?
<Kiongku_> fdoving: when i do ls it appears as green
<fdoving> that's good.
<Kiongku_> i suppose its executable?
<fdoving> yes.
<Kiongku_> doh nvm.. that guy wants me to sudo ipkungfu each time i come in ~_~
<scorpion007> Interesting...I ran kbuildsycoca and KWord now loads normally...
<asimon> scorpion007: Is this from a new installation or did you updated from an older version?
<fdoving> kiongku, ok then you can put it in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Kiongku_> fdoving: ehe if in Autostart.. it does not run as root right?
<fdoving> kiongku, i'd suggest adding a wrapper-script to invoke it with 'kdesu ipkungfu'
<scorpion007> asimon: well, this was a fresh install, but I've been using it since it was out
<Kiongku_> its a script console
<fdoving> that would however require you to type your password.
<Kiongku_> @_@ ah forget it.. my head.. hurts i had enough for today.. i recompiled my kernel today for the 3rd time
<Kiongku_> i forgot iptable_mangle module.. missing item for ipkungfu
<syntaxx> i remove alsa-base and i still have sound after reboot how can i fix that? im trying to fix my tvtime
<SubNet> Jucato: mom - telephone
<asimon> scorpion007: I just see that this bug is already filed into the bug tracking system (Bug #39724)
<Jucato> oh
<scorpion007> asimon: whats the ling to the bug system?
<asimon> scorpion007: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/39724
<Jucato> SubNet: so how did it go?
<Jucato> 2 months till Edgy...
<scorpion007> Well, I googled but couldn't find it...
<Kiongku_> Jucato: hey Jucato go to this site and tell me what u get from the scan of ur ports https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Kiongku_> scorpion007: which program?
<Jucato> I don't have a software firewall, btw
<Kiongku_> Jucato: i know let me know :P
<Jucato> which part should I read?
<Kiongku_> Jucato: i just want to know how ur system reacts
<Kiongku_> Jucato: Proceed.. and scan for common portsd
<Jucato> okie
<SubNet> Jucato: No alternatives for kubuntu-aplsh.so
<Jucato> SubNet: kubuntu-splash.so ?
<SubNet> kubuntu-splash.so ...
<Kiongku_> usplash
<SubNet> ahh - now i understand :)
<SubNet> mom
<syntaxx> how can i go back to grub when i installed lilo?
<scorpion007> Kiongku_: just KWord wouldn't load but i've fixed it...
<Jucato> SubNet: try to check (in Adept) if the package called "kubuntu-artwork-usplash" is installed and that "usplash" is also installed
<Jucato> Kiongku: it's done. which part/result are you interested in?
<SubNet> The command lets me select between usplash-default and kubuntu-splash.
<Jucato> all the ports are closed...
<SubNet> kubuntu-splash is default
<Jucato> SubNet: yes
<Jucato> hmm...
<SubNet> Have a look at adept ...
<SubNet> mom
<Jucato> mom???
<SubNet> wait am MOMent
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato>  @_@
<SubNet> ;)
<fdoving> syntaxx: you can try: 'sudo apt-get remove lilo;sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub' if that doesn't do it, you can also try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow grub'
<syntaxx> ok thanks
<Jucato> Kiongku: I think I failed the tests. coz I got big FAILED stamps
<Kiongku_> :p
<fdoving> syntaxx: if that also fails, you can use 'grub-install /dev/hda' given /dev/hda is the disk where you want grub to be installed.
<waspius> i am trying to make shift+alt to change language in the keyboard...but it is not allowing me..anyone know what i can do?
<Kiongku_> Jucato: i got a big green pass ^^
<SubNet> Jucato: kubuntu-artwork-usplash and usplash are installed properly
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> now I'm stumped...
<fdoving> _thumper_: any news on your problem?
<Jucato> SubNet: did you modify your menu.lst before this started happening?
<Jucato> Kiongku_: coz you've got a firewall...
<Kiongku_> Jucato: :D
<Jucato> bleh
<SubNet> maybe ... i often modify it
<Kiongku_> SubNet: What u want to do?
<Jucato> his USplash doesn't show up
<SubNet> Want my usplash back, Kiongku_ :)
<Kiongku_> SubNet: did u compile a kernel recently?
<SubNet> Kiongku_: no
<Jucato> I think the kernel line in menu.lst should end in "ro quiet splash". something like "kernel /boot..... root=.... ro quiet splash"
<Jucato> for the normal mode. (the recovery mode ends in "ro single" only...)
<SubNet> \/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda6 ro quiet splash vga=normal
<Jucato> SubNet: try removing the vga=normal part
<SubNet> mybe vga=normal makes this not work?
<SubNet> :)
<SubNet> OK
<SubNet> Back in 2 Minutes ...
<Kiongku> SubNet: hmm check /boot/config-`uname -r` and see if VGA16, VESAFB and Framebuffer console are enabled (Y)
<Jucato> cool
<_thumper_> fdoving, no, I'm just writing up a fuller description for ubuntuforums
<Jucato> Kiongku: nah, I think the vga=normal does it
<Jucato> I mean, removing it
<fdoving> _thumper_: ok, give me the link to the post when you're done. And i'll take a look at it. :)
<SubNet> Kiongku: this worked before and i did not change things manually ...
<Kiongku> SubNet: ya.. strange vga=normal.. normally its a number
<SubNet> I try without vga=normal ... be back soon
<Jucato> or totally absent
<_thumper_> fdoving, ta
<Jucato> the default menu.lst doesn't have it
<Jucato> grr... now I can't get those big FAILED stamps off my mind...
<syntaxx> what sound card driver does kubuntu install by default? i remove alsa-base alsa-utils and linux-sound-base but there's still sound
<Kiongku> Jucato: heh?
<Jucato> the thought of failing will nag me until I setup a firewall... grrrr!
<Jucato> syntaxx: arts?
<fdoving> _thumper_: you don't have a keyword blocking feature in your router do you?
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe then see u in 4 hrs. i have to go out
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'll try to fight hard the urge to install a firewall... not yet at least
<fdoving> _thumper_: you can also try to delete the proxy line in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Kiongku> Jucato: its easy the ipkungfu.. i'll help u with it later.. when i back
<syntaxx> Jucato: hmm if i remove arts it will remove the kubuntu-desktop also
<Jucato> IF i'm still here
<Sanne> syntaxx: the sound card driver is a kernel module that gets loaded automatically after detecting your hardware. Type "lsmod | grep snd" to see which one is loaded.
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> didn't know that...
<fdoving> kdelibs depend on arts. you can't uninstall it.
<syntaxx> Sanne: im trying to fix my tvtime no voice only buzzzz sound anyone know how?
<fdoving> you can however remove the executable bit on the artsd binary.
<fdoving> if you really want to disable it.
<Sanne> syntaxx: not really, but checking if the correct driver is loaded would be worth a try.
<syntaxx> my tvtime sound works fine before i shift to ubuntu
<syntaxx> im using debian before and it works good
<syntaxx> now no voice only buzzz sound
<ubuntu__> alguem do brazil ae?
<asimon> Arts can also be deactivated by System Settings->Sound System, uncheck 'Enable the sound system'. Then it wont be started by KDE.
<Sanne> syntaxx: can you find your card with "lspci -vv"?
<Jucato> SubNet: did it work?
<SubNet> Re
<ubuntu__> /linuxajuda
<SubNet> jup
<SubNet> thx :)
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> glad to hear that. :-D
<SubNet> Jucato: where are you from?
<syntaxx> Sanne: multimedia audio control intel corporation 82801EB/ER AC'97 Audio Controller
<Jucato> Philippines
<SubNet> Ahh - OK ... germany ...
<ubuntu__> porra
<ubuntu__> alguem do brazil ae
<ubuntu__> nao?
<Jucato> oooh
<syntaxx> Sanne: the other one is Subsystem: Pinnacle Systems Inc. PCTV pro <-- my capture card
<syntaxx> Jucato: kabayan :D
<SubNet> worldwide interoperability :D
<Jucato> kool
<SubNet> really cool :)
<Sanne> syntaxx: let's try to find out which driver module your card needs. Let's go here and search for your card: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<Jucato> (kool is becoming a favorite word...)
<SubNet> Thx guys ... cu
<SubNet> seems so
<h4_net-deeds> ?
<Jucato> ehehehe
<waspius>  i am trying to have a shortcut to change keyboard languages back and forth..the default is alt+cntrl+k but it only changes once..plus i would like to make it shift+alt but i cannot
<h4_net-deeds> niguem
<h4_net-deeds> ahhhh caralho
<Sanne> syntaxx: oh, which card is it? Or do you need both?
<h4_net-deeds> como faz pra entrar na brasnet
<h4_net-deeds> ????
<Jucato> !brazil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brazil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hmm...
<syntaxx> Sanne: my pctv capture card connects to my sound card so i think both
<Sanne> syntaxx: what does the pctv capture card do?
<fdoving> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<syntaxx> Sanne: my soundcard module is VIA southbridge AC97 audio
<asimon> waspius: Shift+Alt is probably not working because they are both modifier keys. You probably need at least one non-modifier key, just a wild guess.
<syntaxx> Sanne: watching tv.. recording/capturing from a dvd player/vhs player
<Jucato> you could probably try something like Shift+Alt+Space?
<Sanne> syntaxx: ah, thanks. So let's focus first on the AC97 sound. Did you find the name of the kernel module?
<waspius> asimon: yes but even if i leave it as it is..it will only change once..it does not change back..
<Jucato> what's the IRC command to join multiple channels?
<syntaxx> Sanne: i lsmod | grep snd and here's what i have snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec
<waspius> i can change from english to greek but not back..i have to click on the flag at the bottom
<SubNet> Does anybody know what about the port of mozilla to a kpart? Is this work still in progress?
<syntaxx> Sanne: and in debian when i run alsaconf it gives me snd_intel8x0
<Jucato> SubNet: AFAIK, it's dead
<Sanne> syntaxx: hmm, seems that snd_intel8x0 is correct, then
<fdoving> Jucato: /join #channel1,#channel2,#channel3
<Jucato> fdoving: no spaces in between?
<SubNet> Jucato: sad - that would have been a good thing imho
<Sanne> syntaxx: does it work in Debian?
<fdoving> Jucato: commas.
<syntaxx> Sanne: yes it works good
<Jucato> fdoving: kool! I've been doing #channel, #channel....
<fdoving> :)
<syntaxx> Sanne: but now when i shift to ubuntu it has no voice only buzzzz sound
<asimon> waspius: Which KDE version do you run? 3.5.4 from kubuntu.org?
<Jucato> fdoving: thanks! I hate having to automatically join channels at startup, but I also don't want to join them one by one... :-D
<Sanne> syntaxx: bummer, then I'm afraid I'm at the end of my knowledge. I believe there's a wiki page for sound troubleshooting, I'll get it for you, sec.
<Jucato> SubNet: probably. but it gives KHTML the chance to grow on its own. And now that there is a project to unify it with WebKit, we might see some improvements soon
<syntaxx> Sanne: ok
<waspius> asimon: 3.5.2
<Jucato> KHTML isn't all that bad. If it was, Apple wouldn't have chosen to use it as a base for Safari...
<SubNet> What is WbKit?
<SubNet> KHTML is quite good, but imho gecko still is better
<Jucato> "WebKit is an open source web browser engine. WebKit is also the name of the Mac OS X system framework version of the engine that's used by Safari, Dashboard, Mail, and many other OS X applications." (http://webkit.opendarwin.org/)
<Sanne> syntaxx: better still, I'll try to send you the bot's hints on sound...
<SubNet> KHTML is continously improving - tht is nice to see, but it is slower and not that "compatible" as gecko
<asimon> waspius: I run KDE 3.5.4 on Edgy and can switch back and forth with ALT+CTRL+k between different key maps. If this is important for you I would recommend to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 (see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php)
<Sanne> !sound > syntaxx
<Jucato> considering how much Gecko has been developed before it was in Firefox, I'm not surprised.
<waspius> asimon: thanx
<SubNet> Ahh - OK ...
<syntaxx> Sanne: ok ill try this one
<asimon> waspius: But only the kde version, don't upgrade to Edgy, keymap switching works but it's broken in many other ways. ;-)
<SubNet> I#m shure KHTML will come closer to gecko's performance soon
<Sanne> syntaxx: can you see the message from ubotu?
<syntaxx> yes
<Jucato> Remember that Gecko and Mozilla were under Netscape once. KHTML didn't have the luxury of having a company behind it...
<Sanne> syntaxx: ah, then I got it correctly :). Good lick.
<Sanne> luck
<SubNet> That's right, Jucato.
<waspius> asimon: which means that i should or should not apgrade?
<waspius> upgrade
<SubNet> KDE-user, Jucato?
<Jucato> SubNet: huh?
<SubNet> But KDE is as good as that company driven thing i guess ;)
<asimon> waspius: kubuntu.org has KDE packages for Dapper. So you can have the newest shiniest KDE version with dapper.
<SubNet> Jucato: sure - thougt I was in #ubuntu ...
<Jucato> well, it's not really a company.
<Jucato> ehehe
<syntaxx> Sanne: now im getting shhhhhhhh
<Sanne> syntaxx: hmmm, at least some change... heh
<flaccid> i'm getting sorry try again for sudo but i'm in the admin group?
<SubNet> Sure Mozilla is no longer company-driven but it profited a lot from that before and from the Win-User-Community - it is simply bigger
<JRH3K5> !power management
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power management - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jollyroger> can someone help me get my atherosWiFi-card working?
<Sanne> syntaxx: maybe it is an issue with alsa getting confused about your tv card? Just a wild guess, but that something about this problem on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jucato> yeah, that's why projects like Mozilla (Firefox and Thunderbird) and OpenOffice.org will always be at an advantage over the other alternatives (Evolution, Kontact, KOffice) because of the companies behind them
<fdoving> flaccid: did you type your password correct? no caps?
<flaccid> correct
<flaccid> su works, but not sudo
<flaccid> and groups return admin
<fdoving> how does /etc/sudoers look then?
<syntaxx> Sanne: even i put in hardware sound is no audio input/output i still have the buzzzz
<fdoving> if you can su you can take a look at it with 'visu'
<Sanne> syntaxx: what do you get with: cat /proc/asound/cards
<flaccid> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqd root    ALL=(ALL) ALL %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<flaccid> line breaks removed
<fdoving> jollyroger: i can point you to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<syntaxx> Sanne: 0 [ICH5    ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5 Intel ICH5 with AD1888 at 0xfebff800, irq 201
<fdoving> flaccid: ok, looking good. you did type your users password, right? not roots.
<jollyroger> gracias!
<Sanne> syntaxx: looks correct, yes?
<flaccid> ah right
<syntaxx> Sanne: yea
<flaccid> i'm a dipshit
* flaccid used to fedora just using su all the time
<flaccid> thanks fdoving
<syntaxx> Sanne: the only problem is the tvtime i can play movie in totem without problems in sound
<Sanne> syntaxx: what I would do if I were in your situation (as I'm at the end of my software troubleshooting abilities), I would pull out the tv card temporarily and see if the sound works without it, to see if it's the tv card giving problems.
<fdoving> no problem flaccid :)
<Sanne> syntaxx: huh? oh!
<Sanne> syntaxx: ok, misunderstanding, might be I didn't catch your initial posting
<syntaxx> Sanne: yeah just the tv having problem
<Sanne> syntaxx: sorry for pulling you through all this ...
<syntaxx> Sanne: in debian it works fine even i play movie and watching tv at the same time
<syntaxx> Sanne: thats ok
<texjoachim> hi!
<larson9999> is there something in kubuntu that cleans out temp on a regular basis?  i put stuff in there that i don't care about but in other distros stuff stays in there until i delete it.  but it seems like kubuntu deletes it
<syntaxx> Sanne: i think its conflicting some driver modules
<texjoachim> can anyone help me make my parallel zip drive known to ubuntu dapper?
<Sanne> syntaxx: might be also because I don't have an idea what tvtime is ;)
<syntaxx> Sanne: tvtime.sourceforge.net :D
<Sanne> syntaxx: looking. So you have normal sound when listening to music?
<syntaxx> Sanne: yes and playing movie in totem
<Sanne> syntaxx: ah! So it all comes down to tvtime then. It should direct it's audio to your soundcard, shouldn't it?
<syntaxx> Sanne: yes and not just the tvtime.. also the kdetv
<fdoving> larson9999: yes,  /etc/init.d/bootclean clears /tmp at every boot.
<Sanne> syntaxx: kdetv... another program that gives you bzzzzz?
<syntaxx> Sanne: yes
<larson9999> fdoving: can i turn that off?
<waspius> anyone play counter strike?
<Sanne> syntaxx: I assume you have read the help available at the tvtime site?
<waspius> or warcraft?
<Swatgoss> looool
<syntaxx> Sanne: yes but it doesnt says when you have problems in sound bzzz
<waspius> anyone know how i can make warcraft and counter strike work??
<Swatgoss> waspius wine
<Hawkwind> waspius: Join #WineHQ and ask the experts who run wine
<waspius> ok thanx
<Sanne> syntaxx: heh, yes, I assumed so :). Well, as much as I would like to help further, I'm running out of ideas, since I don't have any experience with video capture. Maybe ask the developers directly?
<larson9999> D4rkly_: did you try those wow links i gave you yesterday?
<nagyv> is it possible to install ubuntu on a running Linux? I have a 3 partitions: hda2, hda3, hda4. I have 1 ubuntu on hda2 and /home on hda4, and would like to get a frech ubuntu install on hda3 while still working on the hda2 ubuntu. Is it possible?
<larson9999> waspius: darrkly(sp) said he got wow to work.  he gave me the links that he said worked for him.
<syntaxx> Sanne: well maybe ill post in the bug reports or something they got no forum and in #tvtime no response
<waspius> larson9999: can i get them 2:)
<Sanne> syntaxx: might be a sensible road to follow, yes
<larson9999> speaking of tvtime, this new pc has a tuner card.  think i'll try it out
<larson9999> waspius: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50414
<waspius> larson9999: thanx
<fdoving> larson9999: you can delete /etc/rcS.d/S36mountall-bootclean.sh (that is a link to /etc/init.d/mountall-bootclean.sh).
<larson9999> waspius: he said that although this one was for cedaga it worked for him with wine: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3149&sid=ad258914a9a2c11baf1ab86a0b7abfbe
<syntaxx> Sanne: but the problem is i think in ubuntu coz in debian it works just fine
<waspius> larson9999: thanx i will check
<larson9999> fdoving: between now and then i made a backup of bootclean and then made bootclean a dummy program that doesn't do anything.
<Sanne> syntaxx: yes, it seems so. Still, maybe the tvtime devs can best help with that. Of course, you could also file a bug about this in launchpad for Ubuntu.
<larson9999> waspius: let me know if it works for you too as i'm putting together a doc for my windows friends on linux.  wow would be nice for hte game section
<waspius> larson9999: ok np
<mike|shizzle> hi
<mike|shizzle> anyone here?
<mike|shizzle> need help installing my kubuntu
<dhq> i have a portable usb drive i used it well onkubuntu for quite sometime i could delete transfer etc now i cant delete transfer nothing
<fdoving> larson9999: ok,that will also do it. :)
<kubunturocks> i install and then uninstalled clamav and now I am getting errors when I do an apt-get upgrade.  Can anyone help me?
<larson9999> fdoving: i didn't know if something was depending on it to run :)
<mike|shizzle> i tried to install kubuntu but when the screen tells me "initializing harddisks"
<fdoving> larson9999: mountall-bootclean.sh depends on /etc/init.d/bootclean to run.
<waspius> larson9999: do u know if windows cracks will work here?ie no cd crack etc?
<mike|shizzle> it freezes
<dhq> now it tell me my directory is read only what do i do
<kubunturocks> mikeshizz - do you know if your hardware is supported ?  Do you have version 6.0.6.1?
<fdoving> waspius: that is waaay off topic in here. cracks and similar that is.
<waspius> fdoving: where should i ask?
<fdoving> waspius: somewhere else i don't know, i don't do windows nor cracks.
<kubunturocks> waspius - maybe #whywindowssux
<waspius> ok
<larson9999> waspius: i do not.
<waspius> thanx
<kubunturocks> lol
<waspius> and sorry
<flaccid> :p
<_thumper_> fdoving: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1393584#post1393584
<kubunturocks> i install and then uninstalled clamav and now I am getting errors when I do an apt-get upgrade.  Can anyone help me?
<fdoving> kubunturocks: please paste the error message you get to http://pastebin.ca/ and post the link here.
<fdoving> _thumper_: looking.
<_thumper_> fdoving, thanks
<larson9999> fdoving: i'll leave it this way and see if it works ok.
<kubunturocks> fdoving - http://pastebin.ca/137539
<fdoving> _thumper_: ah.. it works after the pings?
<kubunturocks> fdoving I tried to dpkg purge but still no dice
<mike|shizzle> it's an old computer and its the newest version
<_thumper_> fdoving, for a short while
<fdoving> _thumper_: sounds to me like a broken firewall/router.
<mike|shizzle> just want this computer for internet/samba server
<_thumper_> fdoving, frustrating though that everything else works, firefox, konversation, skype, WinXP
<_thumper_> fdoving, more likely to be a quirk somewhere
<fdoving> _thumper_: indeed. very frustrating. did you try another mirror? like se.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<_thumper_> fdoving, yes, initially they were all uk.
<kubunturocks> anyone know how to resolve this http://pastebin.ca/137539 error?
<_thumper_> fdoving, firefox also used to hurl until I turned off ipv6 in about:config
<fdoving> kubunturocks: try 'sudo mkdir -p /var/run/clamav;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> _thumper_: ok..
<Admiral_Chicago> kubunturocks, i don't
<kubunturocks> fdoving - still the same err =(
<kubunturocks> fdoving - doesnt apt have MAGIC COW powers. lol =)
<Admiral_Chicago> mine does
<asimon> kubunturocks: You don't need/want clamav anymore? Just remove clamav-base and clamav-freshclam too.
<Admiral_Chicago> asimon, did you read the paste error
<pierreth> abattoir: hello
<fdoving> kubunturocks: sure it does. did you delete anything manually before using apt-get?
<Admiral_Chicago> actully, i didnt
<asimon> Admiral_Chicago: Yes, it tries to setup packages which are probably not needed anymore.
<Admiral_Chicago> asimon, i take the point back...
* Admiral_Chicago sits in the corner quietly
<pierreth> pierreth:testing
<pierreth> is it possible to see the notification area if the kicker is hidden?
<kubunturocks> asimon - thanks man.  I didnt see those other packages but I got em outta there in aptitude. =)
<fdoving> kubunturocks: ok, this will do it: open konsole, get a root shell with 'sudo -s', then run 'echo "exit 0" > /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav-base.postinst;dpkg --configure -a'
<kubunturocks> fdoving - Its all good now
<fdoving> ok, great :)
<kubunturocks> thanks to u both. =)  Have a great friday
<kubunturocks> Anyone really good with Amarok?
<waspius> what does multi-download mean?in valknut
<asimon> kubunturocks: what's the problem with amarok?
<pierreth> kubunturocks: i am not good with it
<kubunturocks> asimon - whenever I open any media file it just says - playlist ended and plays NOTHING
<pierreth> kubunturocks: it does not play my iTunes music :-(
<kubunturocks> VLC and all others works
<kubunturocks> pirreth - it dont work at all for me =(
<asimon> kubunturocks: Probably you don't have mp3 support installed. Install libxine-extracodecs
<asimon> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pierreth> kubunturocks: well, i was not able to play a sound from it wet
<kubunturocks> asimon - I have that installed and it works in VLC
<kubunturocks> Video Lan Client
<pierreth> ubotu: but i love aac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but i love aac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asimon> kubunturocks: what format are those media files in?
<abattoir> hello pierreth :)
<pierreth> abattoir: hello!
<kubunturocks> aimon - mp3 and ogg
<pierreth> abattoir: i am back in kubuntu!
<kubunturocks> as I said all other media players work just fine - its just Amarok
<asimon> kubunturocks: They should be played with out problems. Did you check that your amarok is configured to use the Xine Engine?
<Swatgoss> "con d'or" in french translated in english its "goldendumb" ...
<kubunturocks> asimon - yes its set to Xine with output plugin to autodetect
<kubunturocks> aimon - it always just says playlist finished and goes to the end of the file.  Nada =(
<Swatgoss> u have all codecs ?
<Swatgoss> and does it play some mp3 at least ?
<kubunturocks> swatgos - nope. but all other players can without any issue
<Swatgoss> on my sys amarok don't play all mp3, but before i install codecs it was doing the same thing
<Swatgoss> and XMMS work on 100% files
<asimon> kubunturocks: And you really have libxine-extracodecs installed (other players may not use the libxine)? Hmm ... I am sorry, in that case I don't know what could be wrong.
<Swatgoss> some1 experience FTP transfer stops during transfer ? (with or without ipv6)
<Swatgoss> especially on user to user transferts (Kopete and aMSN ...)
<redblades> Hi, I just installed kubuntu-desktop today, and for somereason konsole isn't working, and gave this error.
<redblades> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e95/muthamunky/love.jpg
<redblades> NO!!!!
<redblades> SORRY
<Swatgoss> yippi for Klipper :p
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> lol
<redblades> Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.
<redblades> Ah that's it.
<Admiral_Chicago> thats awful
<kubunturocks> asimon - there is no package by that name - libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> don't yopu just love it when Klipper uses the wrong content? :-D
<redblades> Yeah, it's lovely.
<redblades> Admiral_Chicago: sorry about that..
<asimon> kubunturocks: In that case you probably haven't the multiverse repository enabled, the package is in that repo.
<Admiral_Chicago> i lol'ed (literally) so its all good
<Swatgoss> would prefer a www.minou.com page ... (if i rememberthe URL right)
<redblades> So, any ideas why konsole isn't working???
<asimon> kubunturocks: Do you know how to add this repo to your sources.list?
<kubunturocks> asimon - yes i just don't know which one it is - I do see this one --->
<kubunturocks> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<kubunturocks> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<asimon> redblades: I remember a bug report from a XFCE user who had the same problem with starting konsole. But no fix for it so far.
<Jucato> kubunturocks: not those...
<kubunturocks> Which ones then?
<Jucato> kubunturocks: look for the line with "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" and add the word "multiverse" at the end
<Jucato> so that it will be "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<asimon> kubunturocks: and make sure the line jucato pointed out doesn't start with an '#' ;-)
<pierreth> abattoir: ?
<Jucato> ^_^
<redblades> asimon: that.... "5U><0R5"
<asimon> redblades: Hu?
<Jucato> I think he means "that sucks"
<pierreth> thank you for the links about media
<asimon> oh, I understand. hehe
<kubunturocks> thanks jucato & asimon !!!
<Jucato> ^_^
<asimon> kubunturocks: After you added it, apt-get update, then you can install this libxine-extracodecs. Then restart amarok and it should work.
<Swatgoss> Suxors ?
<Jucato> suxx0rz = l33t (leet, elite) speak for "sucks"
<kubunturocks> asmov - got it.  =)  Amarok now WORKS!  bRAVO guys!
<Swatgoss> 5UC|<5
<Jucato> lol
<Swatgoss> kubunturocks what do u installed ?
<Swatgoss> *did*
<Jucato> libxine-extracodecs
<Swatgoss> just this one ?
<kubunturocks> yes
<kubunturocks> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> yeah. I'm glad that it covers almost all multimedia codecs
<Swatgoss> -_- don't work on all my mp3 ...
<dhq> what is the default root password for kubuntu
<kubunturocks> dhq you need to use sudo
<Jucato> dhq: nothing. root is disabled. your password is the administrator's password
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<asimon> kubunturocks: There is work underway to make this easier for people. Instead of just going to the end of the playlist, amarok will open a dialog, explaining what's wong/missing and give you the option to install the missing package. The current behaviour is really stupid.
<redblades> Jucato: It wasn't even worth the time it took me to type that... hehe
<dhq> Jucato: sudo user
<Jucato> lol
<dhq> :p
<kubunturocks> asimon - that would be awsome.  the larger issue is the stupid patent issues that keep these things from being included within free and open source software
<Jucato> asimon: it should. usability-wise, it should
<asimon> kubunturocks: Yes, that's of course the root of the whole issue.
<Jucato> I really look forward to the day when OGG really catches up with MP3 in terms of popularity. Quality-wise, it's almost there
<kubunturocks> asimon - i am using only open formats in everthing I do.  Im so sick of how proprietary crap is getting in the way of Linux
<asimon> Jucato: My ears can't tell the difference anyway. ;-)
<asimon> kubunturocks: in everything but music. ;-)
<Jucato> mine too. I can barely tell the difference between MP3, OGG, and WMA, specially if their qualities are almost the same
<Jucato> I prefer to use OGG, resorting only to MP3 when necessary...
<Swatgoss> Jucato try AAC+v2
<Admiral_Chicago> I would use OGG but almost all my music is mp3
<kubunturocks> asimon - yeah in general media. Ms/Real/Apple still dominates
<Admiral_Chicago> and some AAC
<Swatgoss> 64Kpbs = 128Kbps mp3
<exceswater> hi people
<Jucato> I would probably convert my MP3 files into OGG one of these days, regardless of quality loss
<Admiral_Chicago> exceswater, hey
<asimon> kubunturocks: Yes, where the money is.
<exceswater> who can help me to install something
<Admiral_Chicago> exceswater, i'll try
<exceswater> it seems like i have a problem ...
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> sometimes
<Jucato> btw, Real would probably be making it easier to play Windows Media in the near future, according to the news from LinuxWorld...
<kubunturocks> asimov - they all suk - I am opting out =)
<exceswater> if i take some sources...
<exceswater> i unzip them
<exceswater> and when i try : make
<exceswater> make install
<exceswater> nothing happens
<exceswater> why ?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo?
<exceswater> i am noob
<Hawkwind> exceswater: What are you trying to compile ?
<Admiral_Chicago> try make / sudo make install
<exceswater> a game
<Jucato> err.. Hawkwind beat me to the question
<Hawkwind> exceswater: It's possible what you need to compile is already in a deb file
<kubunturocks> jucato - real is a pile of stinking dung
<Hawkwind> exceswater: Be specific...what game ?
<Jucato> kubunturocks: hehehe! I'm actually surprised it has made it this far. :-D
<kubunturocks> jucato - they might as well call it spyware/adware player
<exceswater> pingui
<exceswater> a lemmings clone
<exceswater> sorry
<exceswater> PINGUS
<intelikey> exceswater because this is a binary distro not a source distro   first learn to use the package manager to install binarry packages then you can install the build essential package
<kubunturocks> jucato - yea me too
<Hawkwind> exceswater: sudo apt-get install pingus
<Hawkwind> exceswater: Use the package manager that the distro comes with.  No need to compile most things that are included in the distros repos
<Admiral_Chicago> exceswater, open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pingus
<Admiral_Chicago> as Hawkwind suggested
<exceswater> 10x
<Hawkwind> !info pingus
<ubotu> pingus: Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-8.3 (dapper), package size 656 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<Jucato> yep. you can install it straight from Adept
<exceswater> it's working
<exceswater> and you know how to make the same with CLanbomber
<Jucato> actually Real Media isn't that bad, I think. maybe the player could just do away with some of the ads...
<exceswater>  ??
<Hawkwind> exceswater: apt-cache search pingus   You can search for apps by replacing 'pingus' with what you want to find
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x
<Jucato> exceswater: yep
<Hawkwind> exceswater: sudo apt-get install clanbomber ?
<Jucato> !info clanbomber
<ubotu> clanbomber: Bomberman like game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.05cdbs-3 (dapper), package size 127 kB, installed size 376 kB
<exceswater> and the last thing
<Jucato> exceswater: you can search for those game titles in Adept.
<kubunturocks> jucato - i love free/open applications more than anything =).
<exceswater> sometimes... when i install games from Adept
<exceswater> i cannot find them in my folders or  in my menus ?
<exceswater> why ?
<Jucato> an annoying Kubuntu bug...
<Hawkwind> exceswater: Probably because your menus haven't updated when you check
<exceswater> i have to say that i am a new user to kubuntu...
<Jucato> the K Menu isn't updated immediately
<Swatgoss> exceswater u have a ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS in Kmenu ?
<exceswater> even after restart ?
<exceswater> yes
<Swatgoss> exceswater u have some games in here :p
<exceswater> yes Swatgoss
<Hawkwind> exceswater: You can run kmenuedit, click on Save then the menus should show the new stuff
<kubunturocks> excesswater - we are all nice here so dont worry =)
<reagleBRKLN> is there a dapper src for kplayer? can't find it anywhere anymore
<Jucato> exceswater: it will be added after you log out and back in again. or type this in Konsole (command line): "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<waspius> i tried to upgrade kde to kde3.5.4 but after downloading all of the files it still shows i am 3.5.2
<Jucato> kubunturocks: yeah, but I was talking about the media format. :-D
<Hawkwind> waspius: Have you restarted KDE ?
<waylandbill> waspius, were any packages held back?
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x guys
<waspius> i restarted my pc
<exceswater> you've been a great help
<exceswater> bye
<waspius> waylandbill: no i dont think so
<exceswater> and have a nice weekend :D
<Hawkwind> waspius: dpkg -l kdeabse
<Hawkwind> waspius: What does that tell you for the version number ?
<intelikey> anyone here ever use linux as a telephone answering service ?    how hard is the setup ?   what apps ?
<Jucato> hm.. "dpkg -l kdebase"
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh, thanks
<fdoving> _thumper_: do you have a d-link router?
<Jucato> ^_^
<waylandbill> waspius, for some reason, when I went to 3.5.4 it held back stuff until I did a dist-upgrade for some unknown reason.
<Jucato> yeah, you probably should dist-upgrade... though I'm not sure if that's the proper way to do it...
<Un-punkt-tot> hi there
<waspius> Hawkwind: it says need an action option
<Un-punkt-tot> I have some question about the dapper drake live cd: how long does it take to start cups?
<Swatgoss> 3 days
<Un-punkt-tot> sorry: cupsd
<intelikey> 3days 2hours  then
<Jucato> waspius: btw, how are you checking the KDE version?
<waspius> Jucato: from help
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> hm..
<Un-punkt-tot> you are kidding or you are not talking to me, are you?
<Hawkwind> waspius: kde-config --version | grep KDE
<waspius> Hawkwind: 3.5.2
<Jucato> hmm...
<Hawkwind> waspius: Then it seems packages got held back and not everything got updated
<intelikey> Un-punkt-tot yes kidding... >:)    really only a few seconds  unless there is a network error that has to time out.
<_thumper_> fdoving: netgear dg632
<Hawkwind> waspius: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> waspius: have you tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"??
<Jucato> grr! Hawkwind beat me to it again
<Jucato> :-p
<waspius> Jucato: no cause they told me not to upgrade distro cause it has some proble
<waspius> ms
<Jucato> ah!! I remember why a normal upgrade won't work!
<Un-punkt-tot> intelikey, I try to boot from the live cd, and it always stops at cupsd. does it need cupsd to install properly, or can I somehow switch that off?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Who said that ?
<waspius> someone in ubuntu
<waspius> or kde
<Jucato> kdelibs-bin is supposed to be replaced/superceded by kdelib4c2 in KDE 3.5.4, that's why it has to be removed. But a plain upgrade doesn't remove packages, it only upgrades installed packages, right?
<intelikey> Un-punkt-tot the live cd is krap imo.  if possable dl and install from the alternate cd
<Jucato> btw, I personally can't recommend upgrading to KDE 3.5.4, unless you have an absolute need to..
<Hawkwind> waspius: Have you run sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<waspius> Hawkwins but it is all fined: ye
<Un-punkt-tot> great :(
<fdoving> _thumper_: did you check for firmware updates for it?
<intelikey> Un-punkt-tot yeah.  i was very disappointed with shipit
<_thumper_> fdoving: nope, not looked at that - it's not my router (work one)
<Un-punkt-tot> intelikey, is there some online doc how to install from the alternate cd like for gentoo?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Why are you wanting to upgrade to 3.5.4 anyways ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: i basically wantes to upgrade cause i want my keyboard language to change back and forth with the shortcut but it does not
<Hawkwind> waspius: It still has many issues.  You should stick with 3.5.3
<Jucato> aaah
<fdoving> _thumper_: after googling for a while i can see most of the people with the same problem fixes it by either forcing another DNS (you can use ipaddress. 4.2.2.1), or doing a firmware upgrade on the router.
<Hawkwind> waspius: You won't enjoy 3.5.4 with all the problems it has
<Jucato> waspius: try KDE 3.5.3. it might have fixed that
<waspius> Hawkwind: i have 3.5.2
<_thumper_> fdoving: thanks, I'll follow that up
<intelikey> Un-punkt-tot there is a short help screen [f1]  at the boot prompt that can help you get started yeah
<Hawkwind> waspius: I understand that.  Update to 3.5.3
<waspius> Jucato: how do i go to 3.5.3?
<Jucato> same way you could get 3.5.4, through a special repository
<Hawkwind> waspius: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ dapper main
<waspius> Hawkwind: thanx
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> wasn't fast enough...
<Timmmm> Why not use 3.5.4?
<Un-punkt-tot> great... I'll be dead tomorrow :(
<waspius> just insert that in repos right?
<Hawkwind> Timmmm: It's got lots of issues
<Hawkwind> waspius: Add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<waspius> ok
<Hawkwind> waspius: Then do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> waspius: and remove the line for KDE 3.5.4
<isenburk> hey everyone, im still a newbie, and i was wondering if there was any way to get the user's IP ADDRESS on KOPETE ?
<waspius> ok done..thanx
<Hawkwind> waspius: Or remove the line for kde-latest
<Jucato> there's another KDE 3.5.4 bug in System Settings that makes it crash
<intelikey> Un-punkt-tot also there "may" be a way to force no cupsys loading on the live cd  but even then  the installer is still krap warmed over.
<Jucato> this one I'm sure was reported already in Launchpad and bugs.kde.org
<Timmmm> System Settings in general is a bit rubbish (Except for the search thing - that is really cool). It doesn't even show all the kcm modules.
<Un-punkt-tot> ok, i have managed to install gentoo, so why shouldn't I manage kubuntu, thanks a lot intelikey
<isenburk> hey everyone, im still a newbie, and i was wondering if there was any way to get the user's IP ADDRESS on KOPETE ?
<fdoving> isenburk: please don't repeat your question every 2 minutes. We did see you the first time.
<Buldden> hi
<waylandbill> isenburk: the app talks to a central server, not another user directly, so if the server doesn't provide this info, then you don't necessarily have access to it without a direct connection.
<magdi> Hello! I would have 2 w
<Hawkwind> isenburk: /dns <nick>   If the user doesn't have a user cloak furnished by Freenode, then you will get their IP#
<intelikey> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<magdi> Hello! I would have 2 questions. 1. what is the md5 sum of the kubuntu alternative iso? 2. (I forget it)
<intelikey> report from 'startx'
<Hawkwind> magdi: Get it from the mirror you downloaded the ISO from
<Jucato> magdi: you have to check it from the page where you downloaded it.
<Jucato> grr!! Hawkwind types fast...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Type faster :P
<JohnFlux> Jucato: uh
<magdi> Jucato: Hawkwind: I can't find it there
<JohnFlux> Jucato: what's the point of checking the md5sum from the page you download it from
<Hawkwind> magdi: What mirror did you download it from ?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: because it will tell you whether your download was corrupted or not
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: He wants to verify the md5sum is correct
<magdi> Oh, my 2nd question. How could I setup my touchpad mouse to use its right side as a scroller?
<intelikey> Jucato or set Hawkwind on ignore then you wont know he posted first.  :)
<magdi> Europe (the 1st)
<Jucato> intelikey: lol!
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: surely the point would for security
<Hawkwind> intelikey: LOL
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: Ummm no
<Jucato> ha! beat you to that one Hawkwind
<magdi> Hawkwind: using torrent
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: tcp/ip is pretty decent errorchecking wise hmm
<Hawkwind> magdi: Then it's included in the download more than likely
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: okay it will still allow certain errors, but seems unlikely
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: Doesn't mean it can't still error.  You should 'always' md5sum any downloaded ISO file
<Jucato> Hawkwind: nope. the md5sums aren't included in the torrent
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: why?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Strange.  They should be included
<magdi> Hawkwind: I thought that it will be, but it isn't! And every time when I booted the system from the CD, and checked it, it wrote me that it is corrupted.
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: oh misread the first part sorry
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: To verify integrity so you don't waste your time burning it to a CD to find out the download was bad
<Jucato> dunno why they aren't, if they're supposed to be
<intelikey> hmmm i suppose that error was because /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy does not exist....    ;/
<Hawkwind> magdi: Look at any mirror with the ISO images then
<magdi> Hawkwind: slooooooooooow :)
<Hawkwind> magdi: Slow what ?
<magdi> Hawkwind: to download the iso images
<Jucato> magdi: the md5sums are in the MD5SUM file that at the top  of the list of any mirror/download page
<Hawkwind> magdi: You don't need to download the ISO again.  Just look at a mirror and get the md5sum.asc file
<magdi> Jucato: I use this page, where is the md5? http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/
<waylandbill> yes TCP has some error correction, but certainly there are more factors than just the transfer, such as hardware issues causing a corruption or damaged media.
<magdi> oh, I see it, thx%
<intelikey> not even a /etc/X11/xserver dir    is that normal ?
<magdi> !
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> Hawkwind:  there are no .asc files
<syntaxx> how can i put a my computer icon on my desktop?
<Jucato> only MD5SUM
<magdi> Hmmm, it's strange, it gave me the same sum, although at the before-install-check it gave me an error
<Jucato> magdi: the it could probably have been a bad burn
<magdi> syntaxx: what do you mean by "My Computer"?
<intelikey> well made the dir and touched the security file   that stopped the error message.
<syntaxx> magdi: that shows my devices like cd rom floopy drive hard disk
<syntaxx> magdi: just like windows my computer
<magdi> something like media:/ in konqueror?
<syntaxx> magdi: yes
<JohnFlux> syntaxx: we have system:/   which is closer
<syntaxx> ok
<Jucato> syntaxx: right-click on the destkop Create New > Link to URL
<jott> intelikey: mine is a link to
<jott> /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<jott> ....and part of xserver-xgl
<Jucato> in the the Enter link to location part, enter system:/ or media:/ (your choice)
<pescobar> hello
<Jucato> then give it a name like My Computer (yech...)
<Jucato> ^_^
<intelikey> what generates this ERROR message when starting k3b "can't talk to klauncher!" ?
<waylandbill> syntaxx: keep in mind that many automount devices will appear on the desktop when they mount, unless told not to.
<syntaxx> waylandbill: when i put media:// in konqueror i cant find my cd rom in it
<Jucato> syntaxx: it won't show up unless there's a CD in it
<syntaxx> Jucato: theres a cd in it
<waylandbill> syntaxx: is it mounted?
<intelikey> jott yeah thanks.   i'm trying to get k3b to burn cd's     actually not kde but xfce4  that shouldn't matter.
<Jucato> [Commercial]  Interesting video about Ubuntu, XGL, and Touchscreens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
<intelikey> error i'm getting is "can't talk to klauncher!"
<syntaxx> waylandbill: how can i mount it if theres no media cd rom icon in there?
<Jucato> you could check if it's mounted/read properly by going to /media/<mount point for CD-ROM>
<waylandbill> syntaxx: if it's in the /etc/fstab and set to auto mount, it should just mount.
<Jucato> in my case it's /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1
<syntaxx> waylandbill: ok
<syntaxx> thanks
<intelikey> ok so i'll manually start klauncher  then start k3b   and it says.....
* swatgoss (Connection reset by beer)
<intelikey> hmmm same error.    "can't talk to klauncher!"
<swatgoss> try shouting :p
<Jucato>  @_@
<syntaxx> waylandbill: now its mounted how can i make it to run? i tried to cd /cdrom but it doesnt have any file in it
<waylandbill> syntaxx: what do you mean make it run? like open to show the files?
<jott> intelikey: have you checked you have access to /tmp/.ICE-unix ?
<syntaxx> waylandbill: im trying to install the file using wine
<intelikey> jott i hope root has access...
<syntaxx> waylandbill: so wine /cdrom/file.exe?
<Jucato> syntaxx: actually it's "wine <.exe file>
<waylandbill> syntaxx: you need to give the exe as an argument to wine
<Jucato> (no quotes)
<waylandbill> syntaxx: right, wine [mount point] /file.exe
<syntaxx> Jucato: but how can i run .exe file if theres not .exe in /cdrom?
<intelikey> that's another thing.  i can't seem to get xdm to allow user login with null passwd....
<Jucato> syntaxx: err... I thought you were trying to install something from the CD ROM?
<syntaxx> Jucato: yes
<waylandbill> intelikey: i thought null password disables login
<Jucato> then there should be an .exe file there. otherwise, how will it run, even in Windows?
<syntaxx> but when i try to wine /dev/hdc/Install.exe wont work cannot find the file
<syntaxx> hdc is my cdrom
<Jucato> syntaxx: no you don't go to /dev directly
<swatgoss> can a routeur "bug" some specific ports randomly ?, my connection is tilting, 1sec it work (slowly but work) and the sec after it don't ...
<Jucato> you use the mount points
<syntaxx> Jucato: whats the mount points then? hdc?
<pierreth> why cannot select a package in adept?
<syntaxx> Jucato: or /cdrom?
<intelikey> syntaxx   mount   should show a list of what's mounted.    sudo mount /dev/hd? /cdrom    where ? is the proper ide device  a,b,c,d  should mount an ide cdrom device
<Jucato> syntaxx: check your fstab for that info
<waylandbill> syntaxx: [mount point]  refers to the actual mounted point. :-D
<Jucato> syntaxx: it will have something like "/dev/hdc /media/<whatever is here>
<intelikey> waylandbill locked password disables login.
<syntaxx> ok thanks i got it
<intelikey> waylandbill null password is passwordless login.  you only type the name, it doesn't prompt for a password because everything matches.
<Jucato> it will probably be something like /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1 (the /media/cdrom is just a link)
<swatgoss> some1 know a network help channel ?
<syntaxx> Jucato: well it wont install since it was a 4 cd it needs to be mounted also
<waylandbill> intelikey: ick. I don't like the thought of that!
<swatgoss> (not specific to linux or win)
<Jucato> syntaxx: it can still install even if it's a multiple CD installer
<intelikey> waylandbill on your system i wouldn't either.
<syntaxx> :D
<waylandbill> intelikey: convenience login is enough itself. :-)
<waspius> how can i make irc join automaticly 4 channels?
<intelikey> convenience ?
<pierreth> i am unable to install audacity
<intelikey> as in automated
<intelikey> pierreth sudo apt-get install audacity   ?
<JRH3K5> Is there a good piece of software that would allow my Kubuntu machine to hibernate and wake on LAN?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Depends on the IRC client
<waylandbill> intelikey: yeah, where you skip kdm and go right to the splash on the selected user.
<waspius> Hawkwind: kirc
<pierreth> intelikey: no, the package is not there, i am in adept
<intelikey> !repos > pierreth
<Hawkwind> pierreth: From a terminal type: sudo apt-get install audacity
<Hawkwind> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<Hawkwind> waspius: Can't help ya there.  I only use Xchat
<waspius> Hawkwind: is that better?
<pierreth> Hawkwind: i does not work, no package audacity
<waspius> pierreth: try through afept
<Hawkwind> pierreth: So enable all the repos, like universe
<waspius> pierreth: sorry adept
<Hawkwind> waspius: He is trying through adept
<waspius> oh ok
<intelikey> !repos > intelikey
<Hawkwind> waspius: It's better for me as I like it.  You should try it yourself and see how *you* like it
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok thanc
<waspius> x
<intelikey> i could sware i sent that message   ^^^^^
<pierreth> waspius: i have it in adept, but when i check the checkbox, it get again unselected
<Hawkwind> intelikey: You did
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Read what the bot sent you in pm about enabling all the repos
<pierreth> Hawkwind: ok, I will do that, thank you
<waylandbill> waspius: the universal answer to "better" or "best" is if it does what you need it to do.
<waspius> Hawkwind: but as he can see it does that not mean that his repos are enabled?
<waspius> waylandbill: coorect:)
<intelikey> the factoid on repos is very un-informative btw
<intelikey> most of the factoids are.  ;/
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I agree.  The ops should put someone in charge of making them better and more user friendly
<intelikey> Hawkwind they used to be and every improvement was met with a reverting to less usefulness and even deletion
<intelikey> bot is very near useless nowadays
<ballchalk> helllloooo
<Hawkwind> Maybe we could talk Seveas or someone like Hobbsee to convince him of letting us redo the db in the bot to make it better for all of us
<JohnFlux> the debian bot lets anyone add factoids
<intelikey> but it's all in the name of progress    make it more windowish/WindowUserFriendly      so mo pow to em   hehhe
<Seveas> the Ubuntu bot not due to the very high volume of abuse
<deb> Hi *
<ballchalk> has anyone been able to get itunes running thourgh wine?
<ballchalk> i can't get mine to install
<Seveas> if you have suggestions for improvement, just say so
<JohnFlux> Seveas: why does the debian one work so well ?
<JohnFlux> Seveas: and they don't get such abuse?
<Seveas> simple, the people in #debian scare people away
<deb> I just upgraded to edgy and now I am not able to mount a ntfs partition .
<JohnFlux> Seveas: what crap
<Jucato> errr... i was about to "lol"... but...
<deb> any suggestions ?
<intelikey> now there's a thought
<Seveas> JohnFlux, it's true though
<JohnFlux> Seveas: no it's not - it's has more than double the number of people on the channel compared to here
* intelikey puts on scary face  >:] 
* Jucato looks for his scary face...
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Not really improvements that are needed.  The facts need redoing for a lot of them to make them more user friendly and to provide a bit better information
<Seveas> JohnFlux, #ubuntu channel has become bigger than #debian within a year
<Seveas> Hawkwind, if you have suggestions for improvement, just say so
<Seveas> JohnFlux, with those users a lot of abuse also came in
<Jucato> JohnFlux: this it the #kubuntu channel... it's bound to have less people than #ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Is the bug with adding/updating facts fixed now ?
<Seveas> Hawkwind, almost -- it would have been fixed if people wouldn't keep interrupting me for nonsens
<JohnFlux> Seveas: the point still stands. they have >600 people - why can't we have an open bot but they can?  just putting it down to them "scaring away users" is just silly
* Hawkwind Leaves Seveas alone so he can work
<Seveas> JohnFlux, we have 900 users, they jave less than 600
<Seveas> JohnFlux, to sum it up: it was open, a lot of abuse was the result so it is now closed. live with it or ignore it
<intelikey> Seveas he may have meant a kubotu
<intelikey> ?
* Seveas off to do some work
<Jucato> nah! no need for a kubotu. we just need to update the docs to include Kubuntu instructions
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, #ubuntu is huge
<intelikey> but why?  isn't kubuntu supposed to be a fork ?
<Jucato> I'm scared to go there :-D
<Seveas> intelikey, no
<intelikey> oh.  ok.
<Seveas> if factoids could be improved for kubuntu, just suggest improvements. Many factoids have instructions for both ubuntu and kubuntu
<ballchalk> can anyone help me with sound? i mean to play restricted mp3s? i've installed the pakcages still won't wokr
<Seveas> !mp3 > ballchalk
<ballchalk> excse my spelling
<Jucato> Kubuntu is a derivative distro, not a fork
<nagyv> how can I check the md5sum of a CD? I know what was the sum of the iso, but don't know wheather the burning was successful.
<Seveas> nagyv, mdvsum /dev/hdc (or whatever your cd drive is)
<Hawkwind> Seveas: If someone like myself wanted to add/edit a bunch of the facts, would it be best to email you a list of everything ?
<Seveas> md5sum*
<Admiral_Chicago> ballchalk, what guide did you use?
<Seveas> Hawkwind, or simply ask to be added as editor ;)
<JohnFlux> couldn't we have an open bot, and a closed one?
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Ahhh.  Can I be added as an editor :)
<Seveas> JohnFlux, that's about as useless as it gets
<JohnFlux> Seveas: why?
<Jucato> Seveas: actually the factoids aren't just the problem. Some of the wiki/help pages that ubotu points to doesn't have Kubuntu-specific instructions
<Seveas> Hawkwind, sure, once I fix the thing so edits actually work ;)
<Seveas> Jucato, then the wiki page has to be improved
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Many thanks.  Just let me know when
<Seveas> it's a wiki, iprove it 
<hoopy> i just installed kubuntu, how does one become super user???
<JohnFlux> Seveas: better than having a closed useless bot
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's where you and I come into play and fix the wiki page(s) :P
<hoopy> it never had me set up a root password
<Seveas> hoopy, sudo -i
<Jucato> Seveas: yeah, that was what I was telling intelikey :-D
<dr_willis_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hoopy> cool
<waspius> does anyone knoe how i can make a remote desktop connection with windows?
<Seveas> JohnFlux, useless people are even worse and if you'll excuse me, you're now on /ignore
<ballchalk> seveas what?
<Admiral_Chicago> waspius, under linux?
<Hawkwind> ballchalk: Read what the bot said to you in pm
<waspius> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Jucato> kdrc and kfrb?
<ballchalk> admiral_chicago i used that 3 links on the ubuntu web and installed all the packages that were in the list
<nagyv> ballchalk: pm = private message
<Admiral_Chicago> ballchalk, did you check alsamixer
<ballchalk> i use kaffiene and amarok still wont do it
<Admiral_Chicago> run the command "alsamixer" under konsole
<ballchalk> the ugly and bad and evil packages are installed lol
<dr_willis_> waspius,  could use vnc on both of them.. or  use that windows remote desktop feature and the gnome/kde remote desktop tool
<Admiral_Chicago> and try changing the sound engine to alsa or oss and back
<ballchalk> hawkwind yea i did those were the sites
<intelikey> 0x61 0x00 0x00  that is  a s.square s.square   is some sort of face ?
<pierreth> thank you, have now audacity
<ballchalk> admiral_chicago oh not yet
<excitatory> question.. i just did a fresh install on a second machine..i'm attempting to install openssh, but it's not working.  The error appears to be something with locking the passwd file.  Here is the dpkg output: http://subfluous.net/dpkg-output.txt
<waspius> dr_willis_: do i run desktop sharing or remote desktop connection
<intelikey> well i need this cd burner working....   guess i'll leave so i can fix it.
<ballchalk> admiral_chicago where can i find engine setting ? i dont see it in kmix or alsamix
<Admiral_Chicago> no in amarok
<ballchalk> k brb
<Admiral_Chicago> settings, config amarok, engine
<dr_willis_> waspius,  i always just install the vncservers and clients and do it that way. Ive not messed with the 'windows variant of desktop shareing' whatever its called.
<dr_willis_> waspius,  since i think that feature is sort of disabled part way in XP home.
<waspius> dr_willis_: ok thanx
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago:  changed
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<Admiral_Chicago> did it work?
<ubuntu> Hello qll
<ballchalk> tryin
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<ubuntu> back again trying to use K
<ballchalk> hmmm
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago: no won't work
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago: kaffiene doesn't even let you change engines
<ubuntu> hi people
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago: amarok just exits
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir Query?
<Hawkwind> MilhousePunkRock: Only if you pay $20 in advance :P
<abattoir> hehe
<abattoir> hello Hawkwind
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago: omg xmms wont even work?!?!
<ballchalk> wtf
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> ballchalk, no idea
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Hawkwind... You in #e as well?
<Hawkwind> MilhousePunkRock: I never leave there :)
<Admiral_Chicago> you've exhausted my knowledge on audio... :\
<MilhousePunkRock> Aight, I'll be there in a second with e-specific questions...
<ballchalk> ahhhh
<ballchalk> shii
<philippe_> hello
<philippe_> It's the first time for me on irc
<philippe_> is there someone from belgium in here ?
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago: so sound works for you? which player do u use to play mp3s?
<Admiral_Chicago> amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> when it doesn't work, I reboot
<ballchalk> and it works?
<Admiral_Chicago> the windows method but it works
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Hawkwind> !belgium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belgium - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ballchalk> hmmmm
<MilhousePunkRock> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ballchalk> can u check to see it's dependencies?
<Hawkwind> What's the country code for Belgium ?
<Hawkwind> MilhousePunkRock: Ahhh, thanks
<philippe_> 32
<MilhousePunkRock> Seems there is no belgian channel...
<MilhousePunkRock> philippe_ French or Dutch, what do you prefer?
<pierreth> can i move the scroll of my applications to the left side?
<philippe_> I'm noob on irc
<philippe_> french
<MilhousePunkRock> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pierreth> i mean the scroll bar
<philippe_> thanks
<pierreth> philippe_: allo
<philippe_> humm how do I go there from this now on?
<philippe_> allo pierret
<philippe_> h
<dr_willis_> pierreth,  cant say that ive seen that done. other then in 'xterm'
<JohnFlux>   
<philippe_> ?
<ballchalk> Admiral_Chicago: i can stream mp3s
<Un-punkt-tot> philippe_, type "/join <channelname>"
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't understand
<pierreth> dr_willis_: ok, why you have that choice there?
<philippe_> thanks Un-punk-tot
<Admiral_Chicago> try rescanning your collection
<Un-punkt-tot> np
<philippe_> hello
<pierreth> philippe_: est-ce que tu veux que je t'aide en franais?
<philippe_> oui je veux bien ...
<dr_willis_> pierreth,  its an old-skool X application. and it is customizeable in ways that people today find... weird. :)
<philippe_> merci
<dr_willis_> like a lot of the old pure Xlib apps.
<Tm_T> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> !ja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> abattoir: ?
<pierreth> dr_willis_: for me it is now weard :-)
<dr_willis_> actually with xterm (and other terminals poerhaps?) there may be a left side scroll option.
<philippe_> J'ai install le dernier jdk java  l'aide du .bin
<Tm_T> philippe_: please use english ;)
<philippe_> oops
<dr_willis_> sort of sad whenyou see/rember cool ways things used to work.. and now the 'new and improved' stuff dosent have the same functionality
<pierreth> Tm_T: we will help him in french to help him move
<soulrider> hey everyone
<philippe_> I've donwload and installed the latest JDK on my kubuntu distro (default)
* dr_willis_ recalls a few cool features of his AMIGA
<abattoir> Tm_T: sorry, my mistake... was trying to see if there were japanese channels... should've pm'd ubotu
<philippe_> so, all is installed in /~
<pierreth> philippe_: are you ok with english?
<Tm_T> pierreth: no problemo
* Hawkwind Kicks abattoir for the bot spam
<philippe_> Qustion 1 : How could I move this installation for it to be available from all users on my computer ?
<pierreth> Tm_T: no problema :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Atari pwns Amiga, dr_willis_
<philippe_> yes it is ok for me in english (I'll do my best) thx pierreth
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hehe :P
<dr_willis_> MilhousePunkRock,  yea.. sure they did.. :)
<dr_willis_> Activision :)
<pierreth> philippe_: what computer architecture are you using?
<philippe_> i386
<Tm_T> pierreth: nooo, it's "no problemo" to me ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Not in the literal way though, but there was always competition back than between atari and amiga users...
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, i have kubuntu dapper... is it possible - and have it any intellect - to compile my own kde?
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: yes it is
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: but possibly it's not wise
<pierreth> Tm_T: ok for me it is no problema :-) no problema
<Tm_T> hehe
<MetaMorfoziS> Is there any manual, for how to start...
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<dr_willis_> it can be a pain in the (#*#*# :)
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: well, in best case, you just psend much time for nothing
<dr_willis_> and can take some time i am betting.
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: in worst, you don't have anything working in your hands in the end
<philippe_> ? pierreth
<pierreth> philippe_: are you having a problem with this right now?
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: have any reason to do so?
<philippe_> well it's my second question ... in deed
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh, like nvidia driver manual install... it's familiar
<MetaMorfoziS> Tm_t i'm weariness...:)
<MetaMorfoziS> and i want to start to friend the compiling...
<philippe_> the default settings of kubuntu is to use the gnu free java interpreter ...
<Tm_T> I see I see
<pierreth> philippe_: just change the owner of your installation if it is the case
<philippe_> I want to use the original (the one from sun) to launch my application
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: well, to get build dependencies, "apt-get build-dep kdelibs kdebase" is good start
<MetaMorfoziS> hm... so if it isn't wise i have an other idea
<JohnFlux> 
<pierreth> philippe_: just make the java sun first in your path
<MetaMorfoziS> uh
<MetaMorfoziS> JohnFlux: is you normal?:D
<philippe_> ok thanks but how ?
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want to make a virtual machine, and test how many ram needs the different wm-s and de-s
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: after that, check http://kdesvn-build.kde.org/
<pierreth> philippe_: how to change your path?
<Un-punkt-tot> JohnFlux, how do you do that? writing Japanese....
<philippe_> pierreth : Yes, how can I change it ... I'just migrate from winblows ... you know ... (ashamed)
<MetaMorfoziS> 
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> please behave
<dr_willis_> export PATH=new/path:statements/go/here:$PATH
<ballchalk> hah
<dr_willis_> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, sorry:)
<pierreth> philippe_: is for application to start from the command line only?
<dr_willis_> bash basics. check out some of the bash tutorials.
<philippe_> for all application, I'm a java developer and teacher ...
<pierreth> philippe_: edit your ~/.bashrc
<dr_willis_> or .bash_profile
<dr_willis_> system wide - theres a /etc/bashprofile (I think)
<waylandbill> philippe_: migrating from windoze is nothing to be ashamed of.. smart enough to make the switch. :-)
<pierreth> philippe_: add the line dr_willis_ told you to the file
<philippe_> thx waylandbill
<dr_willis_> better - learn how the PATH stuff in Linux works. :P
<dr_willis_> what path are we setting anyway>
<pierreth> philippe_: after that, you'll be able to start java app like 'java some.jar'
<philippe_> the path to official jre and jdk
<philippe_> yes I'learn it but I need this install to work NOW
<pierreth> philippe_: you don't where is your jre?
<epitaf> ahem.. a person trieX to help me binX a commanX to winXows-button-X. X in my sentence means the key that I now cannot write, namely the last letter of the man in the sky, GOX, get what key I mean? Can someone please help me remove this binX?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the little-st linux?
<jott> philippe_: you do not need to change your path when you have the sdk installed from repository.. do "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<MetaMorfoziS> that debian based?:D
<dr_willis_> Hmm.. I never had to mess witht he PATH to get Java working
<jott> philippe_: and choose the vm you want..
<dr_willis_> yea what jott  said.. but i dont think i ever had to do that either.
<jott> dr_willis_: well you might still use gcj ;)
<dr_willis_> jott,  nope. :P i rember checking that onc3
<philippe_> thanks jott it worked fine
<philippe_> ithks dr_willis and pierreth
<epitaf> hrm, anyone avialable?
<philippe_> why should I use gcj ?
<pierreth> philippe_: try 'which java' to know if you have the good java
<jott> pierreth: this will not help as it points to a symlink
<dr_willis_> java -version
<philippe_> still pointing to gcj ... must I open a new bash session to validate the changes
<pierreth> philippe_: or 'java --version'
<jott> philippe_: yes you have to update the env..
<jott> philippe_: just start a new bash
<jott> (or do source /etc/environment)
<philippe_> hmmm it seems that there is prob with my install of jdk ?
<philippe_> jre is still pointing to gij
<gan|y|med> hi
<pierreth> philippe_: I think you have to change JAVAPATH
<philippe_> yes I think too but I can't find any $PATH lines in my .bashrc
<jott> philippe_: hm it should work by using update-alternatives..
<jott> philippe_: double check you have selected the sun vm there ;)
<wimpies> HI all, I read somewhere there are packages for xserver-xgl and compriz-kde and that I
<asimon> philippe_: Did you run update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun ? That should point all java related alternatives to sun's implementation.
<wimpies> should be able to install from dappe'rs repositories using apt-get
<gan|y|med> how can i disable bluetooth functionality in kcontrol?
<wimpies> However the specified packages are not there
<philippe_> jott: the proposed version are GIJ or GCJ ? Not my installed JDK
<wimpies> Does anybody know where they are
<Jucato> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jott> philippe_: have you installed jdk via apt or manually?
<pierreth> philippe_: the solution of asimon is probably the way to go
<philippe_> i'll try the soluce from asimon
<asimon> philippe_: I forget, you may want to put a 'sudo' before that command.
<jott> asimon: is there a diffence between update-alternatives and update-java-alternatives? (in the result) ?
<philippe_> asimon: unknown argument '-s' ???
<asimon> jott: No, but the update-java-alternatives updates all java related alternatives in one go.
<philippe_> i manually installed the .bin downloaded from java;sun.com
<Jucato> is there a way to make Konqueror use the font/style/color of the web page it's viewing rather than the system's settings?
<philippe_> chmod +x java... .bin
<jott> philippe_: oh i see
<philippe_> sh jdk ... .bin
<jott> philippe_: you should have fetched it via apt.. would make things easier ;)
<philippe_> and then all was installed in my homedir (sic) and not for all users
<waspius> anyone know what system monitor to use but which will not use allot of memory
<gan|y|med> where is the "autostart" for kde?
<jott> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<h3sp4wn> ~.kde/Autostart
<abattoir> gan|y|med: ~/.kde/Autostart :)
<philippe_> which command for apt-get java ?
<abattoir> hello h3sp4wn :)
<jott> philippe_: apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<jott> (prepend sudo ...)
<Jucato> err.. isn't it supposed to be sun-java5-jre or sun-java5-bin?
<gan|y|med> thx
<Jucato> jdk = development kit right?
<gan|y|med> ciao
<jott> jre = rutime environment...
<philippe_> jott: pfff ... where the hell ... (do you ALL know the apt package-names ...)
<jott> apt-cache search ...
<philippe_> jucato: right
<asimon> philippe_: You also need to have the multivers repository activated. It's not enabled by default. The Sun Java packages for *buntu reside in this repo.
<h3sp4wn> If you want the later version you can use java-package
<Jucato> or, apt:/ in Konqueror (nice GUI)
<philippe_> pff ... i need a book with all these tips
<sickgirl> make
<philippe_> multiverse enabled
<philippe_> all : ... installing jdk via aptitude
<cosma> hello.. I'm trying to compile a kernel module (an USB wireless stick) but make complains about a missing /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/build directory.. what am I missing? Tnx
<philippe_> nice apt:/ gui thanks a lot jucato
<Jucato> no problem
<waylandbill> philippe_: the tips all come with time.
<cosma> I've downloaded linux-source and linux-headers... is there something else I need?
<philippe_> I know but it is a little bit grrr ... the soluce was so simple
<philippe_> Is the jre moz-java plugin also installed for web browsers ?
<philippe_> ... with the default install by apt ???
<asimon> philippe_: For the plugin install the package 'sun-java5-plugin'
<monkey13> I just switched my laptop to use the ati drivers and WOW did it make a nice difference at 1400x1050
<philippe_> asimon: thanks
<monkey13> I may even try xgl again
<pierreth> is there a way to see the notification area even when the kicker is hidden?
<philippe_> thanks to all : java is installed and ok for all
<pierreth> philippe_: :-)
<asimon> pierreth: AFAIK only by unhiding it.
<pierreth> asimon: well, this is not very efficient
<k4s> hey all
<pierreth> hi
<ballchalk> hello
<asimon> pierreth: No, it isn't.  But you could maybe add a small extra panel with just the notification area on it and keep that visible all the time.
<ballchalk> synaptic and adept use the same repository?
<asimon> ballchalk: yes.
<waspius> how do i check my ip?
<fritsch> waspius: ifconfig
<D4rkly_> ifconfig
<waspius> thanx
<pierreth> asimon: really? how can i do?
<k4s> how can i turn the windows transparent in KDE
<k4s> i got the menus to do it but cant find the option for the windows
<waspius> k4s: u need to install the windows decorations called crystal...if i am not mistaken
<fritsch> waspius: you are
<waspius> :(
<fritsch> waspius: k4s, you have a damn fast computer?
<asimon> pierreth: For a new panel: right-click on a free space on your panel, choose 'Add new panal'->Panel.
<fritsch> k4s: sorry, was for you
<waspius> fritsch: that is what i had done..and it was ok...now in my new installation it dont work
<k4s> oh
<k4s> lol
<fritsch> k4s: look here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Tranparency
<k4s> yea i got a fast computer
<fritsch> k4s: really not everysthing is relevant, but some parts ...
<fritsch> k4s: mmmh, if i think :-) only one thing is important, rest ist done by kde
<fritsch> k4s: wait
<k4s> k
<fritsch> k4s:
<fritsch> Section "Extensions"
<fritsch>     Option "Composite" "true"
<fritsch> EndSection
<asimon> pierreth: Then move that new panel whereever you wish, add the 'system tray' applet to it and configure the panel like you want, i.e. make it smaller, etc.
<fritsch> k4s: put this in you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritsch> sorry for pasting ;-)
<k4s> man its been so long since i edited a xorg file
<k4s> lol
<fritsch> k4s: hehe
<fritsch> k4s: just add it, without deleting anything, no problem
<ballchalk> yo how do i check dependencies in adept or synaptic?
<asimon> pierreth: Before you are able to add the system tray applet to a new panel, you have first to remove it from the other panel, because of some unknown reasons there can be only one system tray.
<cosma> do you have a /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build in your system? pls I'm stuck :|
<fritsch> k4s: after that you can edit window settings in kde control panel
<fritsch> cosma: yes of course
<pierreth> asimon: OK
<fritsch> cosma: these are the modules you are currently running
<epitaf> does a directory need to be empty for the rmdir to work??
<fritsch> epitaf: mmmh:
<fritsch> fritsch@dantooine:~$ whatis rmdir
<fritsch> rmdir (1)            - remove empty directorie
<fritsch> epitaf: so yes ;-)
<k4s> i am gonna try it in a few
<epitaf> ahh :)
<fritsch> epitaf: but you can use rm -r directory ...
<ballchalk> i got a question
<waylandbill> epitaf: you could use rm -rf if you are careful
<ballchalk> if i installed a package............
<epitaf> thanks guys
<fritsch> epitaf: this deltes recursively your dir <- so the whole dir
<ballchalk> it downloads like 4 files
<ballchalk> so when i uninstall that 1 package.........does it mean those 4 files it downloaded will be uninstalled also?
<cosma> fritsch: do you know any reason why I have not one? :)
<waylandbill> ballchalk: I think aptitude removes those orphans but apt-get wouldn't
<fritsch> cosma: you MUST have one
<epitaf> fritsch : if i use rm -r /usr/local/protux , thats just going to remove the protux dir right?
<fritsch> cosma:or you could not be "now" in your ubuntu
<fritsch> epitaf: yes
<epitaf> fritsch : nice, thanks
<waylandbill> you can use deborphan (sometimes needs more than one iteration)
<ballchalk> waylandbill: what are orphans? are they dependents?
<ballchalk> just making sure
<cosma> cosma@cosma-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic$ cd build \ bash: cd: build: No such file or directory
<fritsch> cosma: you could try: sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r` --reinstall
<cosma> fritsch:  I'm
<fritsch> cosma: what says: uname -r
<cosma> trying tnx
<waylandbill> orphans should be dependancies that are no longer depended on
<fritsch> cosma: no! wait
<ballchalk> waylandbill: because if i only use the package once and decide to remove it......then i wonder if those orphans will still stick and stay there just taking up space
<cosma> it says 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<ballchalk> waylandbill: oh i c
<cosma> fritsch: ok, waiting :)
<fritsch> cosma: do cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<waylandbill> ballchalk: yes if you apt-get'd them, they'll be left behind.
<k4s> fritsch: can i edit my xorg file in kde? or do i need to do it via a terminal
<fritsch> cosma: after that ls
<ballchalk> ok so i'ma adept for aptitude
<fritsch> k4s: you can edit it in kde, but after that you have to restart kdm
<fritsch> k4s: be very careful! if only one thing is wrongly edited your kde wont come up anymore
<cosma> fritsch: I'm in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<epitaf> I've got another problem.. can someone help me unbinD my D key? I cant make little D...
<fritsch> cosma: ls gives nothing?
<cosma> fritsch: ls shows a couple of files, but not the "build" dir
<ballchalk> whoa
<fritsch> epitaf: what happens, if you press "shift" and d
<k4s> fritsch: what method do you sugest
<ballchalk> aptitude is konsole based
<fritsch> cosma: build dir should not be there anyway
<epitaf> fritsch: i get big D
<fritsch> epitaf: cool ;-) soory dont know immo
<epitaf> fritsch: its because i trieD to make a binD earlier
<waylandbill> I'm not sure which adept is a front end to.
<cosma> fritsch: mmm then the makefile for that module is bugged?
<epitaf> fritsch: let me show you the commanDs I useD
<Hawkwind> Adept is a front end to apt-get
<fritsch> cosma: try: sudo apt-get install linux-header-`uname -r
<fritsch> cosma: linux-header-`uname -r `
<philippe_> I'm searching an emulator for Kubuntu ?
<fritsch> cosma: after that try recompiling your "modul"
<epitaf> fritsch: gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Super_L>D"
<fritsch> cosma: mmmh, but the latest kernel ist -26- won`t upgrade?
<epitaf> fritsch: gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "<Control><Alt>D"
<fritsch> epitaf: the last help is to delete your config files
<waylandbill> Hawkwind: just found that on the project homepage. thanks. :-D
<ballchalk> waylandbill: what repository does aptitude use? same as adept?
<fritsch> epitaf: i am not familiar with gnome, sorry
<cosma> fritsch: Ok I'm doing it using adept
<epitaf> fritsch: ok, thanks anways
<epitaf> i'll try in #Ubuntu
<waylandbill> ballchalk: yes. They both use apt's sources
<cosma> fritsch: before that I had downloaded the wrong version of headers (-26 instead of -23)
<fritsch> cosma: please upgrade to newest kernel, because of security
<ballchalk> waylandbill: what does purge do in that?
<fritsch> cosma: it's currently the -26 i think
<dvd> hello, i just installed kubuntu 6.06 and i would like to know how to show my FAT32 partitions?
<cosma> fritsch: tnx for the advice, I'll do that ASAP :)
<fritsch> k4s: ?
<fritsch> k4s: you got it edited?
<waylandbill> (I think) it tosses the downloaded packages.
<fritsch> waylandbill: no
<fritsch> waylandbill: --purge deletes the config files
<fritsch> waylandbill: sudo apt-get clean "tosses"? the downloaded files
<nagyv> !compiz >nagyv
<waylandbill> fritsch: yes. you're right. was just reading the aptitude page.
<ballchalk> wheere's the aptitude page?
<fritsch> ballchalk: man aptitude
<ballchalk> one thing i don't like about windows is that trash dlls get left over
<philippe_> how to install my internal card reader (ricoh) ?
<fritsch> ballchalk: this is really a big problems in debian/ubuntu too
<fritsch> philippe_: i think you need a kernel patch
<waylandbill> everyone hates left over junk
<fritsch> philippe_: this patch is in stable 2.6.17
<dvd> anyone out there knows how to solve my problem?
<fritsch> dvd: what is your problem?
<ballchalk> what's good about aptitude comapared to adept and synaptic?
<philippe_> thx i just update the dapper dist
<philippe_> ? how must i patch the kernel
<ballchalk> aptitude runs in the konsole but what features does it have?
<fritsch> ballchalk: mmmh don`t know, used just apt for my live
<fritsch> philippe_: this is a very "advanced" topic, it`s not easy
<fritsch> philippe_: you need the correct patches to apply
<fritsch> philippe_: and correctly rebuild it
<ballchalk> fritsch: what's the problem with deb/ubuntu???
<fritsch> ballchalk: if you upgrade, lets say from breezy to ubuntu, there are some packages just "lost"
<philippe_> I know ... do you have a tutorial for that ? what package ?
<philippe_> sorry what patch
<fritsch> ballchalk: the stay installed, but not needed etc.
<ballchalk> fritsch: the pakcages that lost you mean .........ohhhh
<fritsch> philippe_: mmmh sdhci patch was it, if i remember correctly
<fritsch> philippe_: just a mom
<ballchalk> fritsch: so it becomes a messy system once you upgrade?
<fritsch> ballchalk: yes, "not that big" but, yes :-(
<waylandbill> ballchalk: if you have it enabled, aptitude removes unneccessary packages as needed.
<ballchalk> waylandbill: great where would i go to enable that?
<fritsch> philippe_: fun of experimenting? -> lets build 2.6.17.8 kernel :-)
<waylandbill> if you run without commands, you'll get the konsole gui, then F10 to the menu and move over to options.
<philippe_> fritsch: How to get my kernel Serial ?
<cosma> fritsch: installing the right headers done the job, the build folder is there :) thank you
<fritsch> cosma: no prob! (here to help)
<fritsch> philippe_: we have to build 2.6.17.8 from source ...
<philippe_> fritsch: how ?
<fritsch> philippe_: 5 steps
<philippe_> ok I take note
<pierreth> can i have the weather with the kicker?
<ballchalk> waylandbill: u there?
<waylandbill> ballchalk: yes
<fritsch> philippe_: donwload it, unpack it, copy ubuntu config, make oldconfig, enable SDHCI reader, correctly build it, install it, reboot, hope
<waylandbill> ballchalk: if you run aptitude without arguments, you'll get the konsole gui, then F10 to the menu and move over to options.
<fritsch> philippe_: it`s a very hard job, please register your nick, we could do it in a private window ...
<philippe_> haaaaaa ... so simple ... wich prayer must i Say ?
<ballchalk> hey kubuntu has gnome installed????
<ballchalk> i didn't know that
<fritsch> philippe_: its not that hard *g*
<philippe_> how could i register a nick
<fritsch> ballchalk: some libs perhaps
<waylandbill> ballchalk: I don't think it's the whole of gnome, but probably some gtk dependencies
<ballchalk> ohhh
<dvd> so, anyone knows how to see fat32 partitions in  kubuntu?
<fritsch> philippe_: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<MitchM> dvd kubuntu has fat23 support built in
<condor> \help
<ballchalk> waylandbill: ok so to set aptitude to remove orphans i choose Clean obsolete files?
<MitchM> dvd: just mount the partition
<ballchalk> how does it know if it's obsolete?
<ballchalk> sorry i'm getting too technical
<fritsch> ballchalk: he could look for "are there any programs depending on me ..."
<ballchalk> fritsch: ohhhh
<ballchalk> ok
<ballchalk> brb
<dvd> MitchM:  how do i mount the partition?
<fritsch> ballchalk: but i really don`t knwo, never saw this option before
<waylandbill> ballchalk: depenency handling "remove unused packages automatically"
<ballchalk> hmm just did it but it didn't really run anything
<MitchM> !info moutn
<ubotu> Package moutn does not exist in dapper
<MitchM> !info mount
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<cosma> mmmm... it's "gcc" the right command to invoke the compiler?
<HailandKill> This is driving me insane.. so my guides say different things! Where do I actually configure wireless network devices? And are there any good guides for kubuntu. I'm using breezy
<ballchalk> waylandbill: gotta look for the dependency thing hold on
<dvd> hmm still cant find it
<ballchalk> waylandbill: it doesn't do it
<MitchM> dvd: mount /dev/hda1/ /mnt/fat32 -- for example... replace /dev/hd with your proper drive
<ballchalk> waylandbill: or wait do i have to go through each and everyone package and run dependency ?
<ballchalk> it doesn't it doesn't go through the whole list?
<fritsch> philippe_: still there?
<waylandbill> ballchalk: when you use aptitude to remove a package it installed, it will take out the left over orphans on remove.
<fritsch> waylandbill: i am not sure of this - will read
<dvd> thank you MitchM
<dvd> it works
<MitchM> anytime dvd
<MitchM> =)
<waylandbill> deborphan is another way to get the orphans out too.
<fritsch> waylandbill: cool, good know, me prefers lookin at this
<dvd> i have another question... i have a synaptics touchpad and i would like to disable tapping. are there anyway i can disable it?
<ballchalk> ohhh
<ballchalk> hmm
<ballchalk> so there's nothing that will actually go through all the packages and check for orphans unless you remove that particular package?
<MitchM> dvd: that would be a question for Google =)
<fritsch> dvd: yes, in /etc/X11/xorg
<MitchM> or fritsch...
<fritsch> MitchM: you thnk of ksynaptic?
<MitchM> fritsch: come again?
<ballchalk> WHOA
<fritsch> MitchM: ah okay, got it ;-)
<ballchalk> ok now i'm gettin gsomewhere
<ballchalk> i got 6 orphans
<MitchM> fritsch: hah k =)
<fdoving> openvpn is so cool.
<ballchalk> no wonder i can't play fraunhofer mp3s
<fritsch> dvd: look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160209
<ballchalk> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<dvd> fritsch: i tried that out. but it said i cant save it. it says something about  write access
<ballchalk> brb
<ballchalk> gotta park my car
<MitchM> dvd: open the file as root
<MitchM> or use sudo nano (filename)
<cosma> sorry, do you know why the shell cannot find gcc? I've installed the gcc-4.0, gcc-4,.
<cosma> 0-base etc....
<fritsch> cosma: which gcc
<fritsch> cosma: "which gcc" ;-)
<fritsch> cosma: its a command
<fritsch> cosma: try: update-alternatives --config gcc
<cosma> mmm... I've installed the "gcc" dependency package and now it works :)
<cosma> again, tnx
<dvd> how do i open the file as root
<MitchM> use sudo
<pierreth> kweather does not work on my system
<MitchM> or su
<MitchM> then root password
<MitchM> then open the file
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: that was my gf typing japanese hehe
<Kiongku> Konbanwa
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<MetaMorfoziS> You are ansvered fast:D
<MetaMorfoziS> (i'm asked that about a half hour)
<Kiongku> hey ppl.. what do u think about gentoo
<MetaMorfoziS> hey Kiongku:)
<Kiongku> hi meta
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you are asking that in a wrong  place:)
<HailandKill> I need help setting up a wireless network...
<waylandbill> Kiongku: not bad, but I have too little patience to compile KDE. :-D
<Kiongku> waylandbill: lol?.. then what desktop it uses
<waylandbill> Kiongku: whatever one you want to compile and install
<dvd> lol. i still cant get inside . what exactly is the command to go inside the root
<HailandKill> Do I configure it just like a wired one in etc/network/interfaces?
<Kiongku> dvd: sudo su
<GameCat> hi - can anyone help me with instructions for adding a new soundcard (soundblaster) to a working dapper?
<ballchalk> cosma how do you find the gcc dependency package?
<Kiongku> GameCat: ALSA should work with it right?
<ballchalk> my gcc won't work either
<GameCat> Kiongku: no idea
<HailandKill> Seriously, it's driving me insane. Every website says something different.. does no one have a wireless network?
<fritsch> ballchalk: apt-get install gcc
<Kiongku> ballchalk: apt-get -i build-essential
<Kiongku> GameCat: i'm not sure but i think it should be good.. do a little search on net
<apallo19> what's the name of the packlage that smbmount comes with?
<MitchM> dvd: su
<MitchM> dvd <root-password>
<dvd> thanks
<MitchM> yup
<dr_willis> apallo19,  Samba i think.
<ballchalk> fritsch: the base packages of gcc 3 and 4 are installed but the compiler themselves arent
<ballchalk> is that what i need?
<cosma> ballchalk: the "gcc" package seems to be the dependency package.. previusly I had installed the gcc-4.0 and gcc-4.0-base packages and some others
<GameCat> Kiongku: how do I tell ALSA it's there? Will it detect it on first boot?
<ballchalk> gcc 3.3 and 4 compilers?
<fritsch> ballchalk: no, dont think so
<fritsch> ballchalk: what says: gcc --version
<Kiongku> GameCat: Dapper should have the ALSA drievrs by default
<apallo19> thanks
<ballchalk> gcc command doesn't exist
* HailandKill continues blindly explaining his problem,,,
<Kiongku> ballchalk: did u do apt-get -i build-essential ???
<ballchalk> adept shows i got base of both 3.3 and 4 installed though
<dvd> fritsch: i changed the value from "true" to "false" in xorg.conf            but, its still the same. i cant make it to disable tapping
<GameCat> Kiongku: thanks, I guess I'll just have to try it then - it's not my machine so I'm a bit wary of experimenting :/
<MitchM> dvd: try restarting your machine.
<ballchalk> doing that now
<ballchalk> hold on
<MitchM> dvd: or at least your xserver
<waylandbill> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dvd> ok, i'll restart
<HailandKill> # ifconfig ath0 up makes the card flash it's lights and everything, so I assume breezy has some sort of native support?
<ballchalk> what the..........
<Kiongku> ballchalk: ?
<ballchalk> apt-get -i build-essential doesn't work
<ballchalk> i can do apt-get -i build-dep
<Kiongku> ballchalk: did u enable all repositories?
<ballchalk> but i haven't
<sethk> ballchalk, you did apt-get update ?
<ballchalk> yea i did uncommented all
<Kiongku> update?
<Kiongku> u need to update to get the headers
<ballchalk> sethk: did the update
* HailandKill tries a different approach
<Kiongku> ballchalk: try again then
<HailandKill> has anyone got a wireless connection on breezy?
<ballchalk> but seems like apt-get doesn't know what -i build-essential means
<Kiongku> HailandKill: using dapper.. no idea
<muut> hitto teidn kanssanne.
<Kiongku> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<muut> Nrtit!!!
<Kiongku> ballchalk: then do apt-get install build-essential
<ballchalk> ok
<waylandbill> I was wondering what -i was for. wasn't in the man page.
<HailandKill> would the assumption that wireless support on dapper is better than breezy be correct?
<ballchalk> woops maybe i had adept running
<ballchalk> hold on
<Kiongku> ballchalk: use adept directly then XD.. same thing
<dr_willis> HailandKill,  i think so.
<Kiongku> dr_willis: or else we would never need to have a better version if nothing gets better
* HailandKill goes about upgrading to dapper.
<ballchalk> Kiongku: ok works now
<nagyv> !compiz > nagyv
<dr_willis> Kiongku,  :P well we all know that MS-Office gets worse every new release4.
<dr_willis> :P
<Kiongku> ballchalk: hehe
<GameCat> I'm off - thanks for the advice Kiongku
<ballchalk> so this option for build-essential is only for the compilers?
<Kiongku> dr_willis: who said better for customer always.. MS does it better for himself
<Vainaja> jeejee
<Vainaja> im dead.
<Kiongku> GameCat: np i dunt have soundblaster but i think alsa should do it.. u can check out if i'm right
<dr_willis> ballchalk,  it installs the core tools needed to compile apps.
<Vainaja> nerds.
<dvd> hmm its still not working. i still have the tapping
<apallo19> i'm trying to mount my windows shares, and it's telling me that the mount folders (which i created arent there)
<ballchalk> dr_willis: oh
<dr_willis> apallo19,  then make the directories like its hinting at. :P
<apallo19> this is frusturating
<apallo19> i did
<dr_willis> you SURE ya got the names right?
<waylandbill> ballchalk: it's not just to compile. It has stuff to make debian packages too
<apallo19> sorry, miss spoke
<dr_willis> apallo19,  you sure the rest of the command is right. :P
<hectorx> do anyone know howto access serial port with linux assembly?
<ballchalk> thanks works now
<Kiongku> waylandbill: and its the best solution.. never have to worry again
<Upt-k-install> can I do a kubuntu install from the alternate cd without a working network connection?
<Kiongku> ballchalk: ur welcome
<apallo19> well, the command line one works, but my fstab entries dont
<dr_willis> Upt-k-install,  yes.
<ballchalk> Kiongku: thanks
<Kiongku> Upt-k-install: should be
<Upt-k-install> thx, first good news today
<ballchalk> i thought if i do apt-get then adept can't keep a track of it won't it?
<Kiongku> ballchalk: adept uses apt-get.. adept is an GUI interface to apt-get
<ballchalk> o nevermind adept shows that changes has been made
<ballchalk> yea
<Kiongku> ballchalk: hehe.. bcoz apt-get is simplye the command code u perform while using adept
<waylandbill> ballchalk: apt-get and therefore adept don't track dependencies for removal later, no
<apallo19> is there like a special command that i need to use to make the folders mountable
<dr_willis> linux is all about legos and Layers. :P
<ballchalk> yea didn't know there was a front end
<apallo19> ?
<dr_willis> apallo19,  No.
<Kiongku> waylandbill: u got sypnatic
<ballchalk> oh
<dr_willis> apallo19,  i would guess you got the fstab line inforrect.
<ballchalk> synaptic same for apt-get?
<killerMonkey> hi
<Kiongku> dr_willis: mwahha.. i will make a pirate and ship linux then
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<waylandbill> Kiongku: no. I don't have synaptic. that's just a frontend to apt-get too, right?
<killerMonkey> synaptic is only a frontend for apt-get
<Kiongku> ballchalk: synaptic is the ubuntu gnome application for adept
<dr_willis> Life is a front end  :)
<killerMonkey> jojo
<killerMonkey> synaptic = gtk adept = qt
<waylandbill> dr_willis: lol
<ballchalk> ohhh
<Kiongku> synaptic can remove the dependencies a+ over adept
<Kiongku> i use synaptic
<killerMonkey> i use apt-get
<ballchalk> this is confusing when u have many things that do the same thing
<Kyral_Laptop> CLI FTW
<Kiongku> killerMonkey: XD i can use it too
<killerMonkey> alright
<waylandbill> Kiongku: oh. didn't know synaptic did that. I use aptitude myself.
<Kiongku> waylandbill: hehe
<killerMonkey> yes thats nice when you don't have x11 stuff working
<qadesh> fritsch ?
<fritsch> qadesh: -> window ... ncurses are next
<waylandbill> ballchalk: that's the joy of linux. so may tools for you to pick your own poison. :-D
<qadesh> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Kiongku> killerMonkey: as long as u know what ur doing.. u should not run into any trouble
<ballchalk> heh
<fritsch> qadesh: please register
<Kiongku> waylandbill: a lot of flavours :p
<killerMonkey> mmh
<fritsch> qadesh: or confirm login, look on the "freenode" tab
<qadesh> it's allready registered by me ?!!!
<dr_willis_> My **@* isp is really starting to annoy me.
<ballchalk> Kiongku: how does synaptic remove dependencies?
<killerMonkey> check the sources
<fritsch> qadesh: no you have to identify
<killerMonkey> lcu
<fritsch> qadesh: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<Kiongku> ballchalk: its automatically done by the program
<waylandbill> Kiongku: does it keep it's own cache like aptitude?
<Kiongku> waylandbill: what u mean by cache?
<ballchalk> oh
<stray77> walylandbill, no
<Kiongku> stray77: yo stray ^^
<stray77> if you used aptitude to install, use aptitude to remove.
<stray77> yo Kiongku
<waylandbill> stray77: right, I know cause it tracks what it installed. I meant if synaptic had a similar mechanism for determining what to remove.
<Kiongku> stray77: u know how to run an autoscript that needs root access?
<stray77> waylandbill, i dont think so
<apallo19> why is the folder i just created not visible in konqurer?
<ballchalk> ok done
<ballchalk> waylandbill: hey does ur computer play mp3s?
<stray77> Kiongku, dunno, sry.
<ballchalk> waylandbill: i got w32codecs listed and an orphan
<Kiongku> stray77: nvm
<ballchalk> how do i use it?
<feloness>  29 check it http://www.goolook.ru/?ref_id=11389
<waylandbill>  ballchalk: I installed mp3 support at home, not here
<ballchalk> oh
<waylandbill> I hardly ever listen to mp3's regardless.
<nagyv> what is preferred way to install the proprietary ATi drivers? by hand or using easyubuntu?
<Kiongku> ballchalk: probably u need libxine-extracodecs
<waylandbill> nagyv: the easy ubuntu did just fine last I used it. I think it just enables the repo and apt-gets it anyway.
<ballchalk> Kiongku: yea i got that installed and it's not an orphan but just dont know why amarok wont play
<dr_willis_> easy ubuntu did not work for me..  i just followed the !ati wiki page
<ballchalk> i got 6 orphans that i need to make work so i can listen to mp3s
<ballchalk> how do i set my computer to ues those i dunno
<Kiongku> ballchalk: hmm u using xine?
<ballchalk> Kiongku: xine gui?
<ballchalk> i got xine engine i think
<Kiongku> ballchalk: i mean the xine engine
<ballchalk> i got xine engine for both kaffiene and amarok
<nagyv> waylandbill: and after the install should I reboot or is it enough to restart kdm?
<Kiongku> ballchalk: strange.. working good for me
<waylandbill> nagyv: restart the x server (ctrl-alt-bspace) should do fine.
<ballchalk> i dunno
<waylandbill> hmm.. hopefully he saved his work first. :-D
<stef_> is there a way to install ubuntu on a 1gb partition? the graphical installer says the partition should be at least 2.4 GB
<nagyv> waylandbill: alright I restarted it, now how can I check wheather it is in use and properly configured?
<Kiongku> stef_ i think the installer is right
<Kiongku> stef_: u will not get much from 1 gb.. what the heck is 1 gb now o0.. cant u do better?
<Rodil> hi, I just installed kubuntu for the first time and am having problems with the modem not working.  I don't think it's being detected at all, its an rj11 modem in a laptop, any ideas?
<Kiongku> Rodil: did u check the net if ur modem requires special drivers?
<bigbill52a> if anyone wants to see my kdmrc that pretty much restores the log in screen to debian...see #flood...make a backup copy to kdmrc before making changes
<waylandbill> nagyv: it should tell in the control center somewhere I think
<stef_> Kiongku: i have a 60gb ibook. i can't spare more than 1gb
<Kiongku> stef_: heh lol?.. well i recommend a 10 gb partition for linux.
<Rodil> I don't know the specifics on the modem before I started all this, any way to get that info now?
<Kiongku> stef_: i have really no idea if can compact it to that size
<stef_> Kiongku: okay thanks
<shreddy>  7 test it http://www.goolook.ru/?ref_id=11389
<Kiongku> Rodil: whats the specs of ur modem according to windows? to a net search
<Rodil> Kio:I went all out and was trying for just kubuntu on the system and didnt check the specs of the modem before I wiped windows. :(
<Kiongku> stef_: sorry i cant help.. may be others can
<Kiongku> Rodil: how ur running then?
<DocTomoe> Rodil: what model is your laptop?
<Rodil> I'm on my desktop right now... the laptop is a gateway mx6214
<tobias____> I hate windows!
* MitchM cheers
<tobias____> really really do
<ballchalk> what is gstreamer ugly set?
<Rodil> only info I have found says its a '56k ITU V.92 ready fax/modem'  no info on make or model
<ballchalk> and bad multiverse?
<tobias____> i got to linuxify the independent youth house here in trondheim so i can print my flyers with out hassle!
<Kiongku> 1 RJ-11 (modem)
<stef_> so there's no way to trick the ubuntu desktop CD into letting me install a base system onto a 1gb drive?
<Kiongku> Rodil: its a dial up modem?
<Rodil> yep
<MitchM> stef_ im sure there is some boot option you can put in... did you google it?
<Kiongku> Rodil: did u try KPPP?
<stef_> mitchm: i did, couldnt find anything useful
<Kiongku> stef_: anyway u need a swap file too.. so it will be 1 gb + (swap file usually the amount of ram u have)
<stef_> okay
<Rodil> yeah, problem with kppp is that it needs a port address and its one of those built into the motherboard bits, thats what RJ-11 is I think.  anyways, no matter which port setting I try in Kppp it comes up as 'modem is busy'
<Kiongku> Rodil: is ur laptop running next to u?
<Rodil> Kio: yep
<Kiongku> Rodil: http://www.atnf.csiro.au/people/Chris.Phillips/Dell_Inspiron_1100.html take a look at this
<Kiongku> may provide some clues
<Kyral_Laptop> 1100 eh
<cannonball> Is there any official statements anyway (Debian or Ubuntu or Kubuntu) that talks about why there is a 127.0.1.1 entry in /etc/hosts (I'm not complaining, I can see the utility, but was looking for authoritative answers as to why it's there).
<Kyral_Laptop> so I'm not the only one with one still
<Kyral_Laptop> 127.0.0.1?
<Kyral_Laptop> Dude, thats loopback :P
<Kyral_Laptop> its yourself
<DocTomoe> cannonball: I do not have a 127.0.1.1 ?
<Kyral_Laptop> Its needed
<cannonball> No, that's localhost.  There's also a 127.0.1.1 entry.
<Kyral_Laptop> Dunno I never saw hat entry
<DocTomoe> cannonball: negative, cannot confirm
<cannonball> Both I and my coworker have it on our laptops that we just did a fresh install of kubuntu.  Could be a laptop special config?  (since network isn't always connected, give it a fighting chance of resolving stuff without timeouts due to missing dns servers?)
<cannonball> s/stuff/itself/
<Kiongku> cannonball: i think if the network is not connected.. the connect does a loopback to ur pc.. hence the 127.0.0.1
<Kyral_Laptop> the loopback is ALWAYS connected
<Kyral_Laptop> its highly useful
<DocTomoe> cannonball: Maybe that's really a phenomeon on your machines. I do not have it on my Acer, tought. Maybe it has somewhat connected to some occult network device?
<DocTomoe> Kyral_Laptop: he does not speak about loopback.
<Kyral_Laptop> DocTomoe: someoen else did :P
<cannonball> Kyral_Laptop: yes, hence my suspicion that 127.0.1.1 is some special laptop config to handle those nonconnected times, but was looking for documentation somewhere that studies its effects (or reasoning).
<Kyral_Laptop> cannonball: what model of lappy?
<cannonball> DocTomoe: It is the loopback technically since the netmask is /8.
<DocTomoe> cannonball: basically, yes.
<cannonball> Kyral_Laptop: ASL LT320, it's old, P3 750.
<Kyral_Laptop> ah
<cannonball> I'm googling for it now, so if I find anything definitive, I'll report back.
<Kyral_Laptop> 127.0.1.1 might be /dev/loop or something
<apallo19> this just isnt working....
<apallo19> i do all the steps to mount a network share, and it still keeps failing
<apallo19> i must be missing somethig
<utricul>  6 check this http://www.goolook.ru/?ref_id=11389
<cannonball> Found it:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2005/06/msg01047.html
<menta> hey there
<menta> how can i change languages in kubuntu ?
<menta> i added the language that i want, but then ?
<ballchalk> does anyone know if amarok uses gstreamer plugins?
<Kyral_Laptop> ballchalk: it should accept them
<fritsch> ballchalk: no! it does not
<fritsch> ballchalk: cannot find the changelog anymore
<Kyral_Laptop> ballchalk: apt-cache search amarok | grep gstreamer
<fritsch> ballchalk: ah wait! 1.3.9 still uses
<fritsch> ballchalk: but 1.4.1 only suppors xine
<Kyral_Laptop> why not just use good old Xine
<draik> I am trying to run Adept Updater, but I get this error 'Su returned with an error'
<draik> any ideas?
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: its a bug lol
<Kyral_Laptop> file it on Launchpad
<cannonball> Kyral_Laptop: Oddly enough, Windows seems to do the same thing (0.1 for localhost and 1.1 for machinename) in its hosts file.
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: for the time being use Apt-Get in the console to upgrade
<menta> any idea how do i change languages ? :/
<fritsch> draik: open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get -f install
<fritsch> draik: and have a look
<fritsch> draik: what it says
<apallo19> has anyone successfully mounted a windows network share?
<Kyral_Laptop> fritsch: the problem was that Adept was trying to execute "su" instead of "sudo"
<Kiongku> menta: system settings > regional and accessibility > regional /language
<draik> fritsch, 'sudo: unable to lookup Matrix via gethostbyname()'
<menta> is there a shortcut for that ?
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: did you change your hostname recently?
<menta> like shift alt in windows ?
<Kiongku> menta: its just a couple of clicks XD..
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, nope. Haven't changed anything like that
<menta> i see
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: hmm, check /etc/hosts /etc/hostname, etc
<ballchalk> fritsch: i just did the apt-cache search and it foudn nothing
<draik> Matrix has been the hostname I've had since the initial install
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: make sure they ALL agree
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: but since you cannot get to root, you are gonna have to pull a Rescue Mode or LiveCD
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get update
<ballchalk> oh yea forgot
<fritsch> ballchalk: apt-cache search "packagename"
<ballchalk> holdon
<ballchalk> fritsch: same thing nothing
<fritsch> !pastebin > ballchalk
<fritsch> ballchalk: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin
<cosma> what a mess.. I can't get wireless RT73 driver module to compile... :|
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, what am I checking for
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: to make sure the hostname "Matrix" is set in everywhere
<ballchalk> fritsch: how do i post in pastebin?
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: you may have to man getbyhostname to find out what files it references
<ballchalk> !pastebin >ballchalk
<pete___> I found something about kubuntu that I like!
<draik> The /etc/hostname file only says 'Matrix'
<pete___> When you maximize windows, the window border is not visible, how do I set up KDE to do that in other distro's?  (where is the KDE option for this?)
<draik> The /etc/hosts says 'enzo-laptop'
<ballchalk> got it
<ballchalk> !pastebin > fritsch
<nagyv> I would like to set up 3D acceleration with an ATi M-Radeon 9600. Before I was able to get it with the radeon driver, but the final xorg.conf is a huge mess. Could someone help me?
<pete___> just install fglrx
<ballchalk> fritsch: did u ge tit/
<fritsch> pete___: no do not
<pete___> I
<pete___> I'm using fglrx right now
<fritsch> ballchalk: no, you have to paste mi the link
<pete___> its fine
<fritsch> pete___: cool, it su nfree and ATI stops X devs to produce cool OSS drivers
<pete___> on a mobile radeon 9600 too
<qadesh> what is fglrx
<fritsch> pete___: no base of support
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, I did 'man getbyhostname' and got this error 'No manual entry for getbyhostname'
<pete___> fritsch: I agree, but the OSS driver isn't as good
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: ugh I know I have had this problem before
<pete___> fritsch: do you use the radeon or ati driver?
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: 'cept I keep forgetting how to solve it lol
<draik> lol
<nagyv> pete__: I have already tried it (with easyubuntu I installed xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control, but the opengl screensavers didn't worked after (this is my 3d test, is it good for it?)
<pete___> nagyv: I can't say
<nagyv> pete__: and what would be the right way?
<pete___> nagyv: well, I always have used fglrx with no real problems
<pete___> nagyv: but if fritsch will help you with the radeon driver, I say go for it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<nagyv> pete__: this means that if you set up an opengl screensaver it is not flickering?
<ballchalk> !pastebin > ballchalk
<ballchalk> !pastebin > ballchalkhm
<MetaMorfoziS> re sorry, wtf is this? i'm disconencted...
<ballchalk> i dsunno
<Hawkwind> ballchalk: No bot at the moment due to a netsplit
<MetaMorfoziS> okay , so i'm last saw your "yes, but better with"
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ i'M not alone
<ballchalk> what is netsplit
<MetaMorfoziS> hoho wrong channel
<Hawkwind> ballchalk: Google.com and type   define:netsplit
<nagyv> fritsch: could you then help me to set up the radeon driver with the mobility radeon 9600?
<Alatriste__> HI
<Alatriste__> i have a small problem with crontab an kcron
<Alatriste__> i have programmed a task to an hour
<fritsch> nagyv: you just have to make sure, that xorg uses "radeon" driver
<Alatriste__> but when it's thah hour nothing happens (the command is "sudo shutdown -t3 now"
<fritsch> nagyv: please pastebin the output of glxinfo
<Alatriste> what is wrong with crontab??
<nagyv> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20998
<fritsch> nagyv: this is okay?!?
<fritsch> nagyv: please do: glxgears -printfps
<nagyv> fritsch: I think the same, but the fact is that it doesn't work well
<fritsch> nagyv: what do you get?
<nagyv> fritsch: 3 moving aaa (what is the english word, aha KDEs :) )
<fritsch> nagyv: tell it in your langauge
<fritsch> nagyv: ill look it up *g*
<waspius> anyone know a system monitor ti use?
<waspius> to
<nagyv> fritsch: fogaskerk
<ballchalk> oh i see
<Kyral_Laptop> waspius: for?
<fritsch> nagyv: *G* okay did not get it
<unix_infidel> waspius: there's a gkrellm port for win32 if you can find it.
<fritsch> nagyv: just tell me the numbers
<waspius> Kyral_Laptop: to sho me cpu,memory etc
<nagyv> fritsch: cog, gear
<Kyral_Laptop> waspius: KSysguard
<Kyral_Laptop> waspius: uuhh KSysmon...look on KDE-Apps.org for some
<waspius> Kyral_Laptop: ok thanx
<fritsch> nagyv: let it walk a bit, there ar coming numbers
<fritsch> nagyv: glxgears -printfps
<nagyv> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20999
<nagyv> fritsch: this is what you wanted?
<fritsch> nagyv: okay, there something is not! working
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, I think I got it
<apmyp> how to in konversation change codepage to cp1251?
<draik> I'm rebooting and hoping I'm right
<nagyv> fritsch: should I pastebin my xorg.conf?
<fritsch> nagyv: yes
<fritsch> nagyv: please do: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<Alatriste> i have a small problem with crontab an kcron
<Alatriste> i have programmed a task to an hour
<Alatriste> but when it's thah hour nothing happens (the command is "sudo shutdown -t3 now"
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<nagyv> fritsch: it was already installed
<fritsch> nagyv: your xorg conf, please
<fritsch> nagyv: did you mess around with some files?
<draik> If I change my '/etc/hosts' file, would that not allow for me to go online?
<nagyv> fritsch: with xorg.conf, but I have tried the original one, and I changed only one line ati->radeon
<apmyp> how to in konversation change codepage to cp1251?
<Upt-k-install> Do I have to use special options when trying to install on a sata hd?
<nagyv> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21001
<txx2> Hello. I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper. http://pastebin.com/771416
<tsdgeos> no
<cannonball> Upt-k-install: the sata controller needs to be recognized by the kernel and the proper module loaded.  After that it looks like any other scsi device.
<cannonball> Upt-k-install: modification: the "installer" needs to reconize the sata controller.
<Upt-k-install> I know that, the problem is: does it recognize the controller automatically or do I have to tell the installer before installing?
<cannonball> Depends which sata controller you have.  I'm new to Kubuntu myself so I'm not sure what config file the installer uses to determine all that.
<fritsch> nagyv: sorry, just a mom
<nagyv> fritsch: I wait :)
<fritsch> nagyv: you messed around a bit?
<fritsch> nagyv: your config looks okay
<nagyv> fritsch: I was precautious :)
<fritsch> nagyv: are you member of the video group?
<fritsch> nagyv: cat /etc/group |grep video
<nagyv> fritsch: nope, what is the ... I check it now
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, What happens when I change my /etc/hosts file? I changed it to reflect my hostname. I can't get my laptop to recognize the Ethernet adapter
<nagyv> fritsch: I think I am
<Upt-k-install> well, the hd is enlistes on wiki, so maybe it could work automatically, but it does not seem to
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: its the ips that it uses for hostnames
<Kyral_Laptop> or somesuch
<draik> ips?
<fritsch> nagyv: please look it up
<Kyral_Laptop> IP Addresses
<nagyv> fritsch: what to look up? this was the output: video:x:44:nagyv
<fritsch> nagyv: please run:  export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<fritsch> nagyv: good
<fritsch> nagyv: sorry export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<nagyv> fritsch: nothing happened
<fritsch> nagyv: and after thtat. glxinfo
<fritsch> please pastebin the whole
<nagyv> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21004
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, I wonder what's going on that it won't read it as it should. Everything is reading perfectly now, but it won't connect online (I am on my desktop, laptop is bugging)
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: whats the problem exactly?
* Kyral_Laptop is helping like 3 people across 3 channels lol
<fritsch> nagyv: have it
<fritsch> nagyv: libGL error: unable to find driver: r300_dri.so
<nagyv> fritsch: and what is the solution? :) where can I get it?
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<draik> Kyral_laptop, I was originally getting 'Su returned with an error' and I didn't have a hostname coming up except when in konsole.
<Kyral_Laptop> yah so now it no connect?
<nagyv> fritsch: it's already installed (the newest version)
<draik> Kyral_laptop, so I changed my /etc/hosts file to say 'Matrix' for my hostname instead of what was there before
<txx2> Hello. How do I add a mount point in kwidisk?.. it's not able to see the hda3 disk and it's a normal ext3 file system
<draik> Kyral_laptop, I rebooted, and now it won't connect to the net
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mea-dri --reinstall
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: mine says "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<waspius> i found some applets in kde-apps that show cpu,memory etc..but there is one for each..if i use them will it use alot of memory?
<fritsch> nagyv: mmmh, i think you did sth. very "undebian" deleted some files *G* ?
<draik> let me get you a pastebin for it
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Rodil> hmmm, installing something, it tells me to type 'su - root' which I do, then it asks for my password which I give, and then it says auth failure, my auth works fine with sudo commands, why isn't it working here?
<Upt-k-install> Where can I get a really _good_ documentation for a alternative install(textbased)?
<Kyral_Laptop> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nagyv> fritsch: nothing like that. As I said I tried easyubuntu's ATi install. When it didn't worked I checked the dpgk log and apt deleted the two installed packages. That's all!
<nagyv> fritsch: after the reinstall an Alt+Ctrl+Backspace is enough?
<fritsch> nagyv: we have it :-)
<fritsch> nagyv: you just said it
<nagyv> fritsch: what?
<fritsch> nagyv: fglrx install "synmlinked" the libraries
<nagyv> fritsch: aha, so what? :)
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1*
<waspius> anyone?
<sms_> hello
<nagyv> fritsch: and now the alt-ctr-back?
<sms_> does anyone know how to get smb4k running? mounting alway's fails.
<draik> Kyral_laptop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21007
<nagyv> sms_: I have used it half year ago, then I had to install some other samba files too, probably smbfs, or client or something like this
<nagyv> sms_: it was still breezy
<fritsch> nagyv: no
<nagyv> fritsch: then what?
<Kyral_Laptop> draik: I dunno....change it back
<danish> what operating system do KDE developers use
<fritsch> nagyv: just again glxgears -showfps?
<Kyral_Laptop> danish: prolly Linux and the BSDs
<fritsch> nagyv: sorry glxgears -printfps
<danish> which flavor like debian fedora or which
<Kyral_Laptop> danish: honestly does it matter? :P
<nagyv> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21009
<sms_> nagyv: smbfs is set to mount, and mounting with mount -t smbfs on the command line works.
<Upt-k-install> Where can I get a really _good_ documentation for a alternative install(textbased)?
<fritsch> nagyv: mom
<nagyv> sms_: sorry, I am not an expert
<Kyral_Laptop> Upt-k-install: the "alternate" install is basically the installer that was used in Breezy, Hoary, and Warty
<nagyv> fritsch: what?
<fritsch> nagyv: just wait, me reads
<danish> uptk: I READ some on ubuntu.org
<sms_> nagyv: on an actual debian etch it works in the same network without problems, i'll check the deps from the debian package, to see if something is missing.
<sms_> nagyv: thanx for the hint
<Kyral_Laptop> Its also basically Debian's installer
<fritsch> nagyv: what says: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<nagyv> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                      7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3               Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<nagyv> fritsch:
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo dpkg --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<Upt-k-install> taht does not change the fact, that I cannot find any documentation for installing kubuntu
<nagyv> now the dpkg | grep was empty
<fritsch> nagyv: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa*
<Upt-k-install> I only find docs for installing software
<Kyral_Laptop> Upt-k-install: the Alternative Install is basically Debian's Installer
<danish> upt-k-install: what kind of documents do u need. if u are a noob lie me try linuxcommand.org and tdlp.org
<Kyral_Laptop> Upt-k-install: so read Debian's documentation
<nagyv> fritsch: glxinfo at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21010
<Upt-k-install> I'm not really noob, the only thing I really need right how are bootoptions which help me to get my sata working
<Kyral_Laptop> Upt-k-install: GRUB Supports SATA doesn't it?
<nagyv> fritsch: I think it works now, glxgears gives cc 18000 frames / 5 sec, and even the screensaver is cool
<Kyral_Laptop> Last I knew there are no issues booting from SATA
<fritsch> nagyv: now glxgears -printfps
<jujimufu> has anyone enabled dri (that is, to manage and have "direct rendering: Yes" in glxinfo) in kubuntu with an i915?
<fritsch> nagyv: yes it does :-) i saw it
<fritsch> nagyv: grats :-)
<nagyv> fritsch: thx! :)
<Upt-k-install> well apparently there are. my pc tried for about two hours to read my hd, and i cannot belief this is the way this should work
<danish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation try this i m not really sure it'll help
<nagyv> fritsch: is it possible to use it with compiz? I would like to try it if yes. (after a bakcup)
<fritsch> nagyv: mmmh yes it is
<fritsch> nagyv: but a little buggy, as the whole compiz
<fritsch> nagyv: fglrx would be better, but mmmh no go for me
<Upt-k-install> thx danish, but i've been through that, and it didn't help
<nagyv> fritsch: I know, but I have to try!
<nagyv> fritsch: and would you recommend xgl or aiglx? according the wiki aiglx is better for oss drivers, but ATi
<danish> upt-k-install: have u ruled out the problems with harddrive it self same thing happened to me i downloaded the software from manufacturer to scan it. the hard drive was damaged. windows just ignored the bad sectors so i didn't know until i put linux
<fritsch> nagyv: i would not recommand one now
<fritsch> nagyv: just wait
<ballchalk> hello
<fritsch> nagyv: you can install *g* but without "my" support
<ballchalk> is there anyway how i can install amarok 1.4.1 through adept?
<fritsch> ballchalk: yes
<Upt-k-install> danish: I bought the pc just yesterday, and windows is already running
<cannonball> Upt-k-install: if you mount the dvd iso and look in isolinux/isolinux.cfg, you'll see several options that the initial boot screen passes to the kernel/installer.
<nagyv> fritsch: I am happy to use your time until now! :)
<fritsch> ballchalk: www.kubuntu.org
<Upt-k-install> so the hd can't be damaged, i suppose
<fritsch> ballchalk: very on the bootom there is a link for amarok 1.4.1
<danish> ballchalk: start adept and there is a search bar on top just type amarok and look for package
<fritsch> ballchalk: just add the source line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<fritsch> ballchalk: after that: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fritsch> ballchalk: done
<Upt-k-install> cannonball, first I use a cd, second is this list equal to what the help screen offers?
<cannonball> Yes.
<fritsch> danish: yes, but he looks for 1.4 version
<fritsch> danish: only 1.3.9 is in the default installation
<danish> fritsch: srry i just found out that adept has 2.2
<fritsch> danish: 2.2 :-)
<fritsch> danish: no problem
<ballchalk> fritsch: what line do i add to source.list?
<dhq> how to disable people from stealing pictures from php and apache webserver sites
<fritsch> ballchalk: hehe *G* you did not read, or?
<fritsch> ballchalk: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<ballchalk> oh i did added that
<fritsch> ballchalk: please whole!! line from [deb till main] 
<Upt-k-install> cannonball,  then it won't help me either
<ballchalk> brb
<fritsch> ballchalk: done?
<danish> fritsch: what does the "2:" stand for
<cannonball> Upt-k-install: I'm looking in the squashfs filesystem that the installer uses trying to find the installer.
<fritsch> danish: mmmh don`t know
<fritsch> danish: but it is defenetily not the version
<ballchalk> uhm hold on
<danish> fritsch: if i have the gcc 4 can i remove the gcc 3
<apmyp> how to in kopete change codepage from non-changebal Big5 to koi8r or cp1251 or utf8?
<ballchalk> it tells me signatures can't be verified or something
<ballchalk> i got hits tho
<Heruka> Pairing problems with bluetooth ...kubuntu...any ideas for frustrated newbie?
<ballchalk> waaaaaaaiiiit
<ballchalk> geesze
<ballchalk> i got adept open again
<fritsch> ballchalk: what?
<fritsch> ballchalk: tja ...
<fritsch> mmh adept sucks anyway :-)
<fritsch> too graphicall
<fritsch> man uses apt (joking)
<tomaczec> hi
<ballchalk> fritsch: http://kubuntu.org line ........there's no key so i can't access that repository
<fritsch> ballchalk: yes you can
<D4rkly> what is port localhost:54822 used for can someone do a netstat -a and see if they have it aswell ?
<fritsch> ballchalk: man, sometimes reading would be cool ;-) but uncle fritsch does it for you
<fritsch> ballchalk: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<ballchalk> alright
<ballchalk> lemme see what to do then
<fritsch> ballchalk: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<danish> Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release amd64 (20060531)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<fritsch> danish: do so
<danish> fritsch: what about doing it from the web i am installing all the gcc packages
<fritsch> danish: you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ballchalk> fritsch: woops sorry man ahahah
<ballchalk> it's right there
<fritsch> danish: comment out your cd here
<fritsch> danish: and perhaps comment in universe, multiverse if you are "just there"
<fritsch> danish: after that sudo apt-get update ...
<fritsch> danish: close adept before
<danish> fritsch: thx i disabled the cdrom in repository wow i am learning so much
<tomaczec> fritsch: just if you got time -> what's the diff w/ universe and multiverse?
<fritsch> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fritsch> tomaczec: just to read some stuff above?
<fritsch> tomaczec: is this okay?
<tomaczec> fritsch: yeah, thx.
<fritsch> !universe > tomaczec
<GreyRodil> I'm trying to install something and the instructions say to use 'su - root' but my access won't work for that command...
<GreyRodil> it works fine for sudo commands...
<fritsch> GreyRodil: use "sudo su" instead
<GreyRodil> ahh, kk
<tomaczec> fritsch: this bot was a bit rushing in (did not get warned, but ok to me ;-)
<ubuntu> hey evreyone
<ubuntu> i have a question
<fritsch> hehe *G*
<ubuntu> i am a first timer
<fritsch> tomaczec: yes happened to me the first time, too
<ubuntu> right now
<ubuntu> i am running a live Ubuntu cd
<fritsch> ubuntu please change your nickname with: /nick "name"
<abattoir> ubuntu: cool :) . What's your question?
<ubuntu> and i don't know how to see my files on the hard drives
<fritsch> ubuntu: your files from windows?
<geleven> so
<geleven> i changed it
<fritsch> geleven: cool ;-)
<nick_> ok i have a static ip, installed without an internet connection, the installer disabled all my repos. quick fix?
<geleven>  i don't know how to see my files on the hard drives
<geleven> is the first time i am on Linux
<fritsch> geleven: on the "house" symbol
<west-en> fast answer: what is the partition manager in kubuntu called?
<geleven> ?
<fritsch> geleven: you can see this one?
<fritsch> west-en: qtparted
<geleven> yes
<fritsch> west-en: me wants the first price
<fritsch> geleven: now try to navigate to /media
<fritsch> geleven: in there you sould see your windows partitions
<west-en> nope i wrote qtparted in the console, but he don't find it
<geleven> i write that in run command?
<fritsch> west-en: you are running the live cd?
<geleven> ?
<west-en> no
<fritsch> geleven: ah okay
<nick_> ok i have a static ip, installed without an internet connection, the installer disabled all my repos. quick fix?
<geleven> ok?
<fritsch> geleven: do Run Command and type: /media ENTER
<fritsch> west-en: you have dapper instelld=?
<geleven> i did
<fritsch> west-en: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<fritsch> west-en: then you can run it
<geleven> and is a root with all sorts
<geleven> but no files
<abattoir> geleven: try media:/ in the run command box
<geleven> is sais this  i don't know how to see my files on the hard drives
<geleven> wait
<fritsch> abattoir: very good hint
<geleven> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<abattoir> geleven: click ok
<fritsch> geleven: first timer *g*
<abattoir> fritsch: thanks :)
<fritsch> geleven: ah okay (me does not know the graphical stuff ... debian, debian)
<geleven> same thing
<abattoir> geleven: ok, so you have only one partition?
<west-en> THANKS! i installed it and qtparted, works fine!
<fritsch> west-en: only! use it on umounted partitions
<fritsch> and he was gone ... could not wait to loose his data ...
<abattoir> heh
<geleven> i se a root list with bin...and mnt
<geleven> and i know that in mnt shoud be my files
<geleven> but when i click it is none
<fritsch> geleven: no
<tomaczec> fritsch: west-en installed qtparted that fast... i guess he knows what he/she does. :)
<fritsch> geleven: try /media
<abattoir> geleven: in (k)ubuntu, your partitions are mounted in /media
<fritsch> tomaczec: i told him the exact command
<abattoir> geleven: but you havent answered my question... you have only one partition?
<blackflag> Hello all
<fritsch> tomaczec: he has just pastet i think
<geleven> 2
<Heruka> hi .. bluetooth pairing nightmare... many days..any suggestions
<geleven> in media/:unionfs/media?
<abattoir> geleven: ok, open up a terminal(konsole)
<geleven> is nothing
<tomaczec> fritsch: would you (as a a noob) ask for qtparted ?
<geleven> k
<fritsch> tomaczec: yes
<fritsch> tomaczec: be cause i read of it
<abattoir> geleven: enter 'sudo mkdir /media/hda1'
<blackflag> can someon tell me what I have to do when I want to run a daemon with another user?
<abattoir> geleven: w/o the quotes of course
<ballchalk> fritsch: when i clicked on amarok it's still 1.3.9
<fritsch> abattoir: wait?
<fritsch> abattoir: using pmount for test could be better?
<abattoir> fritsch: ok :)
<fritsch> abattoir: pmount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Upt-k-install> ich mach net mich fertig, sondern das d?mliche betriebssystem
<fritsch> abattoir: just for "testing"
<tomaczec> fritsch: well, i he/she read about it... i hope he/she read about it in _whole_. not ya prob i feel.
<fritsch> Upt-k-install: nicht aufregen
<abattoir> fritsch: anyways, its just the live cd :)
<Upt-k-install> my appologies, wrong window
<fritsch> Upt-k-install: lol, tjaha ich habs verstanden
<geleven> k
<danish> how do i install KDEVELOP latest version
<danish> adept doesn't show any packages at all
<fritsch> danish: mmh latest is perhaps difficult
<Upt-k-install> fritsch: I have spent more time with trying to install kubuntu than I need to install gentoo from a commandline
<geleven> i did....
<fritsch> danish: what says apt-cache show kdevelop
<geleven> now waht?
<abattoir> geleven: did 'pmount /dev/hda1 /mnt' ?
<danish> fritsch: what about stable
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, talk about unfortunate events
<fritsch> Upt-k-install: mmmh sure?
<Upt-k-install> and that is _really_ annoying
<Upt-k-install> yes
<fritsch> Upt-k-install: you could try the alternate installer
<Upt-k-install> I have three gentoo systems running, I have been through that install really often
<geleven> sais must not occur in label name
<fritsch> danish: 3.3.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1 this version is in dapper
<geleven> fritsch?
<fritsch> geleven: ja?
<geleven> sais must not occur in label name
<geleven> i wrote your command
<danish> i typed apt-cache show kdevelop it just went to the following prompt
<fritsch> geleven: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Upt-k-install> I TRY the alternate installer, but every time it tries to read my physical volumes, it gets stuck. it tried nearly two hours before I stopped it last time
<fritsch> geleven: this is an "EL" a small "EL" l
<fritsch> geleven: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<geleven> ok
<fritsch> Upt-k-install: mmmh some screwed partitions?
<geleven> i see the partisions
<geleven> ntfs
<fritsch> no problem
<geleven> and the space
<fritsch> geleven: pmount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<ballchalk> helloo
<danish> upt-k-install: could u change ur username i typed it in the console
<Upt-k-install> no screwed partitions, I checked that from the windows, which is already running
<danish> LOL
<ballchalk> fritsch: did amarok -version and it said 1.4.1 but when i click on it it's still 1.3.9??
<geleven> still the same error
<danish> THX BETTER
<fritsch> ballchalk: open a terminal
<tomaczec> Upt-k-install: physical volumes -> means 'hard disks'?
<fritsch> geleven: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<ballchalk> its open
<fritsch> geleven: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<fritsch> geleven: whithin the ""
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get update
<Un-punkt-tot> everything, that is physical and could cary data I believe... so yes I think it is harddisks
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: windows is on the first parition?
<geleven> it sais no such file or directory
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: live cd is working?
<Un-punkt-tot> tomaczec, I think whatever it is it should not take two hours
<geleven> u askin me>?
<ballchalk> fritsch: done
<geleven> yes i am workin a live cd
<fritsch> geleven: sudo mkdir -p /media/hda1
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, 1) yes 2) no, cupsd gets stuck, it simply stops doing anything
<geleven> if is not installed on the system it could be possible for my files not to be mounted?
<danish> fritsch: i got the taz.gz package for kdevelop what do i do now
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: ah while installing
<fritsch> danish: not good
<Un-punkt-tot> yes
<tomaczec> Un-punkt-tot: got a similiar prob w/ a broken installation cd rom.
<ballchalk> fritsch: i upgraded through adept already after installing the key
<ballchalk> i'll do it again
<abattoir> geleven: nope, that is not the case... it should work
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: you checked your cd drive?
<ballchalk> fritsch: done nothing to upgrade
<abattoir> geleven: create the directory and then try mounting to it
<ballchalk> all 0's
<geleven> i wrote that and nothing...another console line appeared
<geleven> does it mena it did it?
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch I bought it yesterday, and all hardware is working really fine, as far as I see
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: ah i have an idea
<abattoir> geleven: ok, that's good, now do 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1'
<danish> fritsch: how do i install kdevelop then
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: try booting with the parameters: irqpoll routeirq=pci
<fritsch> danish: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<abattoir> geleven: works?
<geleven> it sais it's mounted on /mnt
<fritsch> ballchalk: dpkg -l |grep amarok
<geleven> already
<Un-punkt-tot> what will that do?
<abattoir> geleven: ok, then your partition is in /mnt
<fritsch> geleven: hehe, then this worked before
<geleven> i know that
<abattoir> geleven: type that in the file manager
<geleven> type what?
<geleven> i could not see the files ion mnt before
<abattoir> geleven: ok, open the Run command dialog, and type /mnt and press enter
<ballchalk> fritsch: it shows me amarok , the amarok engine and the xine engine all 1.4.1
<fritsch> ballchalk: cool
<fritsch> ballchalk: you see, no 1.3.9
<tomaczec> fritsch: would a boot param influence the installation of the system?
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, what will those parameters change? and which install should work with them?
<fritsch> ballchalk: now start amarok
<geleven> it sais i don't have acces rights
<geleven> come oin
<fritsch> tomaczec: yes, the will change the kind of the kernel talks to the cdrom drive
<danish> Reading package lists... Done
<fritsch> tomaczec: there were some problems in the past with this
<danish> Building dependency tree... Done
<danish> Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<danish> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<danish> is only available from another source
<danish> However the following packages replace it:
<danish>   kdesdk-scripts
<danish> E: Package kdevelop has no installation candidate
<ballchalk> what wierd
<fritsch> danish: do not past
<crimsun> it's kdevelop3, of course.
<danish> fritsch: thats the message i got
<danish> ok sorry
<fritsch> danish: sorry sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<ballchalk> fritsch: thank you uncle fritsch it only works when you tell my computer what to do whats with that
<ballchalk> hahaha
<danish> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop3
<GreyRodil> is there any way to update the package list without getting online?
<ballchalk> faster than 1.3.9
<crimsun> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<crimsun> note the component.
<fritsch> danish: you have to enable universe
<fritsch> crimsun: thx
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, what will those parameters change? and which install should work with them?
<ballchalk> man
<LeeJunFan> ugh, I hate fsck'ing a damn full terabyte partition.
<GreyRodil> I'm working on a modem issue and a lot of the fixes that I've run across involve having the make command which I can't seem to get without updating my package list...
<ballchalk> mp3 still don't work but streams work alot better
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: these change the type of "talking" betwenn mainboard and cd rom drive
<tomaczec> Un-punkt-tot: and fritsch already said this! ;)
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: you could try install with the params: "noapic nolapi acpi=off routeirq=pci irqpoll"
<danish> fritsch: thankx i found it in adep after doing universe and multiverse thx
<draik> Kyral_Laptop, my adapter is what gave out on me. All fixed now. Thank you for your help
<fritsch> danish: me has to ask an adept user
<fritsch> danish: can you enable universe, multiverse in adept?
<Un-punkt-tot> sorry, did not see it then
<fritsch> danish: yes! this is working cool!
<tomaczec> Un-punkt-tot: dont just look at what is addressed at you directly. other ppl may be involved in a discussion. no matter.
<Un-punkt-tot> tomaczec, I am not in a chat for the first time, and I scanned what was written an did not see it, ok?
<danish> fritsch i just clicked repository in from adept menu and then click enable and apply
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: you dont live near me, or? so i come to you and help installing (nothing to do this eveing, wanted to go headbaning)
<fritsch> danish: yes i saw, cool ... the graphic tools
<danish> fritsch: 1 problem i can't find kdevelop in k menu do i have to restart
<tomaczec> Un-punkt-tot: it's ok. as told -> no matter.
<fritsch> danish: yes, this is a "smal bug" in kde version 3.5.2
<fritsch> danish: you could upgrade to 3.5.4, but you can run it from console anyway
<danish> fritsch: i have 3.3.2
<fritsch> danish: kde version? klick in Konversation on "help" then on "about kde"
<fritsch> danish: what is written there?
<fritsch> danish: perhaps kdevelop 3.3..2 but not the desktop environment
<danish> fritsch: oooooooooo i though u meant  kdevelop
<fritsch> danish: what version? (me wants to sell 3.5.4)
<tomaczec> fritsch: i know it was a typo... but it's nice to know that you go 'to ban your head'. ;)
<danish> it is 3.5.2
<danish> g2g fritsch thx for help
<fritsch> tomaczec: hehe, i thouht this too after wrting and found it jokey
<danish> fritsch: how do i add u to friends
<fritsch> danish: mmmh, dont know?
<danish> k bye
<fritsch> danish: bye!
<fritsch> danish: much fun
<fritsch> danish: was nice to help
<fritsch> so guys, what to do?
<fritsch> nobody has a question
<fritsch> so i go head banging alone :-)
<Un-punkt-tot> I am sure to find a new one any minute :(
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: could you try with your old cd drive=
<Un-punkt-tot> unfortunately not, its broken
<GreyRodil> is there any way to update the package list without getting online?
<tomaczec> fritsch: i saw you here 2 times... you deserve a time off. even, to ban your head for some hours. ;-))
<Un-punkt-tot> but I am not finished trying the bootoptions you gave me
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: please try all of them at once :-)
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: no joke
<Un-punkt-tot> thats what I am doing, was clear that I should not try them single
<fritsch> okay
<nick_> my dual monitors don't work
<fritsch> nick_: these kind of setups i dont like *g*
<fritsch> nick_: you want to clone them?
<thompa> im wondering if its possible to install a new kernel like the one edgy has like 2.6.17-5-amd64-generic?
<fritsch> nick_: or on every one another picture, being able to move throuh?
<fritsch> thompa: you could try to rebuild
<nick_> move through
<fritsch> thompa: but dapper udev is not the newest ...
<nick_> I want one for code and one for product
<fritsch> nick_: okay, what is your graphics card?
<thompa> fritsch: i know, i tested edgy and its really fast
<fritsch> thompa: just compiled a vanilla kernel 2.6.17.8 on dapper some minutes before, the person could boot up just fine
<fritsch> thompa: but not only chaning kernel brings speed
<fritsch> thompa: kernel is not such a big factor at last
<ballchalk> brb
<thompa> fritsch: do you mean a kernel from kernel.org
<fritsch> thompa: yes
<fritsch> thompa: just build with ubuntu config ... for hardware testing
<nick_> fritsch: nvidia
<nick_> 6600
<fritsch> nick_: you use the binary drivers?
<thompa> fritsch: i may try it, thanks. edgy booted so fast unfortunately no kubuntu
<fritsch> nick_: 3d hardware acceleartion?
<nick_> i don't know
<fritsch> thompa: mmmh, perhaups the use now extensive preloading
<fritsch> nick_: open a terminal, do: "lsmod |grep nvidia"
<thompa> fritsch: boot was about 20 seconds
<fritsch> nick_: without the ""
<thompa> to login
<fritsch> thompa: hehe *G* they hast disabled the default filesystem check
<fritsch> thompa: and finished *g*
<thompa> oh
<fritsch> thompa: sorry, not correct defenetily
<nick_> nvidia               4550772  12
<thompa> fritsch: so maybe its temporary for developers
<fritsch> thompa: this was disturbing in dapper ... the always check whole fat drives
<fritsch> nick_: okay
<fritsch> nick_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<fritsch> nick_: NO!!! stop
<fritsch> nick_: STOP
<fritsch> nick_: soory! broken universe package
<nick_> ok
<fritsch> nick_: puuuh
<nick_> yea
<nick_> i did a apt-get isntall nvidia-xlg before i cam here
<fritsch> nick_: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27871
<fritsch> nick_: seems very easy
<nick_> fritsch: ok thanks i'll give it a whurl
<tomaczec> fritsch: you take me wonders! how could you realize that fast that a universe package is broken?
<fritsch> tomaczec: i tried to install it myself
<tomaczec> fritsch: in a sec?
<fritsch> tomaczec: and it wanted to remove nvidia-glx
<fritsch> tomaczec: yes ;-)
<tomaczec> fritsch: does not decrease my level of wondering. :)
<tomaczec> fritsch: you give here answers to the questions of  a couple of ppls, in another frame you do a 'apt-get install' and realize an error... who you are?
<fritsch> tomaczec: mmmh just used debian very long time
<fritsch> tomaczec: and as a user a had the same problems, so sometimes know what to do
<tomaczec> fritsch: well, i switched from Debian to Kubuntu also...
<tomaczec> s/switched/switching/
<fritsch> tomaczec: me 2, 2 times
<fritsch> tomaczec: today i had to install a cool old Duron 850 with debian sarge
<fritsch> tomaczec: sarge rocks, it works no probs
<fritsch> tomaczec: but it is so old now ... uargh *g*
<fritsch> tomaczec: and unstable, made my friends very upset with me ... so now kubuntu
<fritsch> tomaczec: debian unstable : every dist-upgrade a new world
<theine> fritsch: that's what I like about it
<tomaczec> fritsch: are you involved in this NUN (just read about it today)?
<fritsch> theine: me was so too, but now i have to work with my system
<fritsch> theine: can`t break my kde for 3 weeks
<fritsch> theine: or have vim or german language support broken for 3 weeks
<fritsch> theine: or no firefox locale support for over 3 months ...
<theine> fritsch: well, it hasn't been that bad for me since I switched to unstable
<fritsch> theine: yes, if you are english native speaker -> less problems in usability
<ryan> howdy
<theine> fritsch: ...which was a month ago so I don't have very good statistics...
<fritsch> theine: me at 23:30 always did a dist-upgrade and was llooking forware ... what weill be comming *G*
<[GuS] > hello there!!
<ryan> i just started using kubuntu a few months ago
<fritsch> theine: i build nearly every git kernel earlier this year *g*
<ryan> hi gus
<fritsch> hi
<tomaczec> fritsch: are you involved in this NUN (just read about it today)?
<[GuS] > i have one question... there is a problem in Kaffeine with video controls? i change those and has no effect
<fritsch> tomaczec: what is NUN? soory dont know
<[GuS] > hi ryan
<ryan> this is the first time i have ever used IRC
<theine> fritsch: actually, unstable doesn't really boot for me right now, so I guess that proves your point
<fritsch> theine: ah yes, the upgrade from tonight (kde stuff etc. was broken)
<[GuS] > i want to change bright for example and has no effect
<fritsch> theine: i am chatting with a friend to repair it ... just now
<[GuS] > this happen with every Kubuntu dapper instalation i have
<Un-punkt-tot> sorry fritsch, but it does not seem to have any effect
<tomaczec> fritsch: new users network. i thought you are a guy who is part of it. as said, just read about it today. goggle for 'ubuntu nun'.
<ryan> what do you mean as in bright?
<ryan> gus?
<fritsch> tomaczec: ah now, me is not part ... mmh good idea
<theine> fritsch: it's much more serious than a broken KDE I'm afraid: if I boot into unstable, I'm thrown into runlevel 1 right away for maintainance
<[GuS] > in video controls ryan
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: could it be a fault cdrom?
<ryan> oh
<[GuS] > whatever option i change.. has no effect
<[GuS] > and that does not happen before...
<ryan> hmm could be your video card
<Un-punkt-tot> hopefully not
<[GuS] > is not
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: could you go to Win$ and try to rip an entiere audio cd?
<ryan> hmm
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: or copy the content of a dvd
<[GuS] > read me please: this happen in every Kubuntu dapper have in 20 computers
<[GuS] > so is not a video problem
<ryan> what kind of computer are you usin gus?
<fritsch> then this seems a kafeine problem
<fritsch> would fill a bug report
<[GuS] > ryan, the thing is that before, was working
<Un-punkt-tot> one moment please
<ryan> it works fine for me on my laptop
<ryan> wierd
<fritsch> [GuS] : chaning brightness, you say?
<[GuS] > yes
<ryan> yes
<[GuS] > or whatever another thing in video controls
<[GuS] > has no effect
<ryan> that is odd gus
<[GuS] > yeah
<theine> I love aptitude
<[GuS] > for example
<[GuS] > first fresh install of Kubuntu, works fine
<[GuS] > after updates, no
<ryan> im pretty savy with windows but linux is somethin i have learned to use fairly quickly
<fritsch> [GuS] : does not work here either
<ryan> u mean in control panel?
<[GuS] > so... is kaffeine problem.. or maybe xine?
<[GuS] > control panel? i don't use windows :P
<ryan> system settings
<fritsch> ryan: no
<[GuS] > i am not a newbie.. i just enter here to know is that is a bug from kaffeine
<fritsch> ryan: he change sbrightness during wathcing a newbie
<fritsch> [GuS] : it is kaffeine, but i look in the man, if they write something they recommand for brightness
<ryan> newbie u mean movie?
<fritsch> hehe ;-)
<[GuS] > fritsch, ?
<[GuS] > lol
<[GuS] > well.. i will check that un launchpad
<[GuS] > in*
<fritsch> [GuS] : mmmh it is working for someone
<[GuS] > fritsch, but is not in 20 computers i have in my company
<[GuS] > so i think is a problem with kaffeine or xine engine
<ryan> very odd indeed
<ballchalk> hi
<ballchalk> how do i get torrent to work in ktorrent?
<ryan> just gotta say im happy to be rid of windows
<ryan> hi ballchalk
<fritsch> [GuS] : not working for me, too
<[GuS] > ok
<[GuS] > i willl fill the bug report
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<ballchalk> it is installed
<TD-Linux> I went to http://www.microsoft.com/, and it crashed Konqueror :)
<fritsch> ballchalk: just click on a torrent, it opens automatically
<ryan> lol td
<ballchalk> i'm trying to download limewire but status is "stalled"
<fritsch> TD-Linux: i try
<TD-Linux> segfault :)
<TD-Linux> haha
<fritsch> TD-Linux: which kde version
<fritsch> ballchalk: just wait ...
<TD-Linux> it did it again
<TD-Linux> haha
<ryan> why would ya wanna go to microsoft.com anyways
<TD-Linux> it's repeatable!
<[GuS] > this is kaffeine 0.8.1
<fritsch> ballchalk: ktorrent is defenetily working
<TD-Linux> I have Kubuntu 6.06, just updated.
<TD-Linux> KDE ver...
<fritsch> [GuS] : i got an idea, me has the same version
<ryan> gus did you upgrade kde?
<tomaczec> TD-Linux: not too funny at all... they just not be able to do this. dot.
<fritsch> [GuS] : perhaps it cannot do it because of "divx" codec?
<[GuS] > mm
<fritsch> [GuS] : have tried other formats=
<[GuS] > has the same effect on mpeg and so on
<TD-Linux> 3.5.2
<[GuS] > so i don't think so
<fritsch> TD-Linux: try again with 3.5.4
<fritsch> TD-Linux: upgrading is worth ;-)
<[GuS] > i will enter to kaffeine channel
<TD-Linux> can't do that with 6.06 :/
<fritsch> TD-Linux: you can
<TD-Linux> not off the 'official' repositories
<fritsch> TD-Linux: which version? 386 amd64?
<TD-Linux> I can, yes
<fritsch> TD-Linux: http://kubuntu.org
<theine> TD-Linux: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<TD-Linux> 686 pentium
<fritsch> theine: thx
<theine> yw
<ballchalk> hey how do i open RPM packages?
<ryan> use synaptic
<fritsch> ballchalk: would not suggest you
<alef0> www.microsoft.com crashes my konqueror, too. (kde 3.5.4)...
<theine> TD-Linux: while you're at it, you might wanna check out the newest amarok version as well
<fritsch> ballchalk: but convert them to deb with "alien"
<ballchalk> fritsch: ok
<tomaczec> Konquerer 3.5.2 www,microsoft.com works.
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, ripping a cd worked flawless
<ballchalk> oh i can?
<ballchalk> coool
<ballchalk> haha alien
<mortal5> hi everyone.  I'm trying to get chinese support running on kubuntu.  Anyone have any docs you could point me to?
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: mmmh, original cd?
<Un-punkt-tot> yes
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: ah! try to copy whole kubuntu CD to your windows dekstop
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install alien
<ryan> microsoft.com works for me in KDE 3.5.4
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo alient --to-deb LALA.rpm
<nalioth> alien should not be used except as a last resort
<nalioth> ballchalk: what pkg are you after?
<fritsch> ballchalk: sorry s/alient/alien/
<ryan> hmm that is odd
<ryan> it does crash konq
<fritsch> nalioth: yes you are right
<ballchalk> i know that because it's rpm for rh not deb
<ballchalk> why is it that bad
<fritsch> ballchalk: what do you want to install?
<ryan> but not in firefox
<ballchalk> is it because it unpacks in different places?
<ballchalk> limewire
<fritsch> ballchalk: because of "iohter default locations" other groups permissions
<TD-Linux> okay, I'm installing the newest KDE now :)
<TheGateKeeper> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ballchalk> ohhh
<ryan> it gives a SIGSEGV  konq
<nalioth> ballchalk: that reason and that most programs in rpms are compiled to run on redhat based systems
<ballchalk> it unpacks to different locations = noooo
<ballchalk> ic i
<fritsch> ballchalk: use frostwire ...
<ballchalk> c
<ballchalk> frost wire i read has limited connections
<ryan> anyone know of any other Linux IRC chats?
<ryan> nm ill do a google
<nalioth> ballchalk: no, frostwire = limewire + limewire pro
<nalioth> ryan: irssi
<TheGateKeeper> ryan: there are loads /list will give you them anyone in particular?
<Tm_T> nalioth: hi :)
<ballchalk> kubuntu kics ass
<ryan> no not any in particular
<ballchalk> only if you can get the things you want to run that is haha
<Tm_T> ryan: yes, irssi is good one if you don't afraid to use console based apps
<Un-punkt-tot> ^_
<ballchalk> i'm only short of mp3 playing
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: worked?
<pierreth> i'm having a hard time try to install my printer
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: or cd not "okay" for your drive?
<Tm_T> ballchalk: 22:26 < Amarok> * mp3onkubuntu = http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<ryan> in what way ballchalk?
<Un-punkt-tot> still in progress
<Tm_T> ballchalk: does that help? ;)
<nalioth> Tm_T: where have you been hiding?
<ryan> thanks guys for the hint
<Tm_T> nalioth: in the woods
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ballchalk> Tim_T im on daper drake
<Tm_T> ballchalk: shouldn't matter
<fritsch> ballchalk: saw above?
<ballchalk> fritsch: yea i did extra codecs
<fritsch> ballchalk: dpkg -l |grep xine |grep extra
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, what do you mean with "or cd not ok for your drive?"
<ballchalk> xmms is also broken no mp3 support
<ryan> where do i put that irssi?
<fritsch> ballchalk: what does this give?
<ryan> im still new to this IRC stuff so bear with me
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: sometimes some cd drives do not want to read some cds
<Tm_T> nalioth: but I afraid I will be around bothering you and the guys more often in the future ;)
<fritsch> ballchalk: nothing is broken
<Un-punkt-tot> ah I see, but I burned the cd in that drive
<fritsch> !RestrictedFormats > ballchalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> wargh
<fritsch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fritsch> !restrictedformats > ballchalk
<ballchalk> fritsch: ii  libxine-extracodecs                    1.1.1+ubuntu1-2                         the xine video/media player library,                                                                                                         binary
<fritsch> hehe
<Un-punkt-tot> but I dont think that's it, because I have copied about 80 percent
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: sorry, no idea ...
<ballchalk> yea i read it
<ballchalk> i even installed gstreamer packs
<[GuS] > fritsch, i forgot to say... this problen does not exist in Kubuntu Dapper 64
<ballchalk> ugly and bad repository
<Un-punkt-tot> never choose a system for being "easy" .... what a pitty :(
<[GuS] > problem*
<fritsch> [GuS] : mmmh strange
<[GuS] > yeah
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: you can`t say this
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: like that
<Un-punkt-tot> why not?
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: because it does not work for you
<RingerE> http://www.wsmfm.com/dogs/entries  vote for molly, the cockerspaniel... if she gets enuogh votes i win crap ;o)
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: or your hardware ...
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: but generalizing things is always wrong *G* (for mathematics)
<Un-punkt-tot> well all hardware is listed as supported hardware beside one thing I knew from the beginnig, so why should ot not work?
<Un-punkt-tot> and so I am saying that
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: okay
<pierreth> does anyone knows how to setup a printer?
<fritsch> pierreth: [KDE Icon]  Settings Printer
<ryan> i personally think kubuntu is one of the easiest distros to use, i have tried quite a few and just wasnt happy with them at all
<TD-Linux> oops
<Un-punkt-tot> besides I know a bunch off people happy with kubuntu, that's how I found out about that distribution
<TD-Linux> I treid to install the new version of KDE
<pierreth> fritsch: ok, but when i click the admin button, it crash
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: you could try the graphical installer
<TD-Linux> and... it uninstalled the old versoin, but failed to isntall the new
<TD-Linux> retrying...
<fritsch> pierreth: what is your kde version?
<pierreth> 3.5.2
<fritsch> pierreth: perhaps worth upgrading
<ryan> TD-linux; i did it, and im a total newbie so it cant be that hard
<fritsch> theine: you have the link *g*?
<Un-punkt-tot> I tried, but it always stops when starting cupsd
<pierreth> fritsch: i don't know how
<fritsch> pierreth: we help you
<TD-Linux> okay :)
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: have you plugged in a printer?
<TD-Linux> probably just some conflicts with some crazy packages I installed :)
<ryan> i upgraded my kde once it was said it was safe to do it
<fritsch> ryan: hehe
<Un-punkt-tot> no
<ballchalk> in adept what is the diifference between sun java5-jre and sun java5-bin ???
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: sorry no idea anymore
<ryan> fritsch what funny?
<fritsch> ballchalk: the one is runtime
<TD-Linux> it didn't work again :(
<fritsch> ballchalk: the other is compiler etc
<pierreth> what should i do?
<fritsch> ballchalk: jre java runtime environment
<Un-punkt-tot> thanks anyway fritsch
<fritsch> ballchalk: jsdk java sofwarte development kit
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: where do you live in germany?
<Un-punkt-tot> -->query?
<fritsch> pierreth: still there?
<pierreth> fritsch: yes!
<fritsch> pierreth: open a terminal
<pierreth> ok
<tomaczec> really, i am using kde for about 6 yrs now -> an KDE upgrade never turns out to me to be _safe_ ... a try to avoid it as long as possible.
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all! Sleep well!
<fritsch> pierreth: type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fritsch> pierreth: it is one command
<[GuS] > done, reported: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/56847
<fritsch> pierreth: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TD-Linux> fixed
<pierreth> fritsch: should i type 'type'
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<fritsch> pierreth: now
<[GuS] > ops
<fritsch> only the in ""
<ryan> hmm dunno maybe im a linux prodigy n didnt even know it
<ballchalk> so why netsplit now?
<ryan> wow whats with all the joining stuff
<tomaczec> ballchalk: no split... they all come back.
<fritsch> pierreth: a editor window opens
<[GuS] > ryan, restart or server splits
<fritsch> pierreth: still there?
<ryan> can i get rid of them? so i dont have to see them
<[GuS] > they are fixing thigs
<pierreth> fritsch: yes
<adz21c> anyone know how to find out what repository a file is being stored in using apt-get/synaptic/ whatever?
<fritsch> pierreth: have typed the command?
<pierreth> fritsch: the editor is now open
<pierreth> fritsch: yes
<fritsch> pierreth: got to the end of this file
<fritsch> pierreth: add in a new line
<fritsch> pierreth: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main"
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, dresden and heilbronn(at the moment)
<fritsch> pierreth: wihtout the "" but everythuing between ""
<fritsch> heilbronn
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: apt:/ in konqueror
<fritsch> hehe da fhrst an Sinsheim vorbei afu der Autobahn
<ryan> well im gonna split gang was nice meeting you all
<Un-punkt-tot> genau
<fritsch> hehe *G*
<pierreth> fritsch: this line was already there
<fritsch> me lives in Karlsruhe
<fritsch> sure?
<Un-punkt-tot> quite near
<fritsch> pierreth: okay, close the editor window
<fritsch> pierreth: now type: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> pierreth: tell me when it has finished
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: firefox has also got a package search engine also dpkg -l | grep <partial package name>
<Un-punkt-tot> why do you ask, fritsch?
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: wanted to take the train for helping
<pierreth> fritsch: done
<adz21c> TheGateKeeper: excellent, thanks
<Un-punkt-tot> no, thank you
<fritsch> pierreth: now type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fritsch> pierreth: and press Y
<ballchalk> fritsch: i dowlnoaded the java5-jre and it's also grabbing java5-bin
<ballchalk> i guess they're dependents
<pierreth> fritsch: :-)
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: yw :-) if you google apt you will other methods too
<fritsch> pierreth: yes?
<pierreth> fritsch: still in progress
<fritsch> not it is dist-upgrading?
<fritsch> what does it install?
<tomaczec> pierreth: on isdn line?
<fritsch> pierreth: wargh! did not know *G*
<pierreth> fritsch: ???
<TheGateKeeper> ballchalk: how to install loads of software e.g. Java http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<fritsch> pierreth: how long does it take?
<pierreth> fritsch: it is hald done now
<adz21c> TheGateKeeper: cool stuff ... ok other question ... I been looking at the kernels and its like the naming and/or versioning style changes, thats why i asked, too see if one set of packages is stored in some other none official repo
<pierreth> fritsch: half done
<adz21c> 2.6.15-26.46 or 2.6.15.24??? what would be the latest?
<fritsch> pierreth: wait a mom, my chinese neighbour is singing a song -me joins
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: there are quite a few other repos like PLF for non-free stuff as shown here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<tomaczec> fritsch: you speak chinese?
<fritsch> tomaczec: no, but thats no probleme
<fritsch> tomaczec: me listens
<StrudelNinja> anyone else having problems with xine in amaroK?
<fritsch> tomaczec: she is really cool, always smiles, etc.
<StrudelNinja> ...Kaffeine isn't working either.
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: if you want to build a custom kernel, then ubuntu forum howto's are the bast place to look
<fritsch> tomaczec: the other germans always look sad etc.
<tomaczec> fritsch: 'to join a singing' means to me you sing along... ;)
<ninHer> hi all
<fritsch> tomaczec: you can beat the rhythm
<fritsch> tomaczec: hehe
<adz21c> TheGateKeeper: not looking to build a custom ... just install whats there
<fritsch> pierreth: finished?
<TheGateKeeper> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pierreth> fritsch: it is installing now
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: also ^^^^
<tomaczec> fritsch: yeah, sure, the rythms of chinese songs are really... worth a real drummer. ;)
<Un-punkt-tot> fritsch, are you a student?
<TheGateKeeper> adz21c: googling also comes up with people's recomendations :-)
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: yes
<Un-punkt-tot> :)
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: a student who wanted to got head banging
<fritsch> Un-punkt-tot: but every one has gone home :-(
<TheGateKeeper> brb
<adz21c> TheGateKeeper: yea but its like not recommendations i really need ... i just wanna know which is the latest packages or whatever its like the naming scheme changes and it makes it a lil confusing
<Seveas> !seveas =~ s/$/ - Seveas needs new mirrors, poke him if you have 50GB/month to spare
<ubotu> ('seveas', 's/$/ - Seveas needs new mirrors, poke him if you have 50GB/month to spare')
<Seveas> urgh
<pierreth> fritsch: it is done
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<fritsch> pierreth: now reboot?
<intelikey> when trying to run k3b  it says 'can't talk to klauncher'  and also cant find any cd writer       'knee thoughts ?
<fritsch> pierreth: yes reboot, because of new hal, etc.
<Un-punkt-tot> which subject? *curious me*
<tomaczec> this ubotu... yeah, i know that guy. ;)
<pierreth> fritsch: ok, goodbye, i will come back :-)
<fritsch> intelikey: you run k3b with the same user you have installed k3b?
<intelikey> fritsch yep root
<fritsch> kdesu k3bsetup
<fritsch> intelikey: root!!!
<intelikey> yep
<fritsch> intelikey: you are running X as root?
<intelikey> yep
<fritsch> intelikey: wargh
<fritsch> intelikey: no
<fritsch> intelikey: help
<intelikey> yes
<fritsch> -> i need a coffe
<tomaczec> fritsch: coming from debian i know 'root'... but what is 'root' under Kubuntu?
<intelikey> tomaczec same thing it is in any other linux
<fritsch> tomaczec: i think he has "enabled" root login, and logged in kde
<vranikx> hello all, i have little problem with kaffeine: when i set to opengl it won`t show me subtitles...does anybody knows how can i solve this problem?
<SCANMAKER> buona sera
<fritsch> intelikey: NEVER, please never login as root into kdm
<fritsch> intelikey: this is windows way of unsecurity
<ballchalk> awe crap
<ballchalk> i am using adept to install my java runtimes and it's stuck at 28%
<intelikey> fritsch what is that to you ?    my box is secure.
<tomaczec> intelikey: well, what is my root password after installing Ubuntu?
<ballchalk> i click on Show Details and it's got a terminal-like screen and i cant click on OK in that thing
<fritsch> intelikey: you are running a kdm session as root?
<fritsch> intelikey: logged in as root?
<intelikey> tomaczec there isn't one.  unless you set it.   sudo and use your own passwd
<fritsch> intelikey: every script from the net could kill your whole data ...
<pierreth> fritsch: i am back
<fritsch> pierreth: printer working?
<intelikey> fritsch net can't access my box    sheez
<pierreth> fritsch: i will try again
<fritsch> intelikey: k3bsetup
<fritsch> intelikey: this is defenetily NOT the debian way ... i told you (off for root logs in kdm diskussion for my part)
<tomaczec> intelikey: ok, now i see how i can set it for root. but isn't this a bit strange?
<ballchalk> help
<ballchalk> i can't install java in adept
<[GuS] > ballchalk,
<intelikey> tomaczec it default in *buntu
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ballchalk> there's a screen in show details and i can't interact with the ok button
<pierreth> fritsch: i have a message that it is possible to load the driver
<LeeJunFan> omg: finally kde3.5.4 mounts drives according to FS label in /media. I've only been bitching about that for 6 or so years.
<intelikey> you can read there ^
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<[GuS] > sun-java5 is the name... search sun-java5* for wich you want
<ballchalk> [GuS] : it's installing but i'm stuck in the middle
<pierreth> fritsch: ?
<[GuS] > ballchalk, is a problem, showing the license
<fritsch> mom
<[GuS] > do oit under console
<ballchalk> uhm
<ballchalk> ok so i cancel installation?
<[GuS] > yes
<ballchalk> how do i resume in the konsole?
<intelikey> fritsch thanks for your concern.  i know you mean well.
<[GuS] > ballchalk, exactly wich package you are installing?
<ballchalk> ok i quit adept
<ballchalk> uhm
<[GuS] > is for java plugin?
<ballchalk> java5-jre
<[GuS] > ok
<ballchalk> and java5-bin
<tomaczec> thx 4 all the help... hafta
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<ballchalk> java5-bin is what gave me that license crap
<[GuS] > yeah
<[GuS] > just type that command
<[GuS] > and will install the bin too
<fritsch> intelikey: k
<[GuS] > if.. is allready installed.. just uninstall it by: sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin
<[GuS] > and then install it again to show the license
<angenis> suck my dick
<ballchalk> not too good with apt-get brb
<[GuS] > O.
<pierreth> fritsch: ?
<ballchalk> reopenning adept and remove what was installed
<fritsch> pierreth: girlfrind @ phone
<[GuS] > ballchalk, type what i told...
<pierreth> fritsch: :-(
<ballchalk> i did
<ballchalk> it gave me an error
<[GuS] > wich
<ballchalk> hold on
<fritsch> pierreth: her laptop make a "lighening"
<[GuS] > yeah, the error is because you cancelled the installation
<pierreth> fritsch: it prints but it is not the recommanded driver
<ballchalk> sudo apt-get sun-java5-jre
<jeff_hann> hi FuzzyTheBear
<jeff_hann> :)
<ballchalk> i updated the list beforehand though
<[GuS] > ?
<ballchalk> i did update or someting
<FuzzyTheBear> hi jeff
<ballchalk> sudo apt-get update
<[GuS] > for what?
<pierreth> fritsch: thank you :-)
<StrudelNinja_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26308&page=2&highlight=amaroK says to try $rm ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc but I'm getting command not found
<ballchalk> gotta reboot brb
<fritsch> pierreth: what is your printer modell?
<fritsch> pierreth: ah it works *G* cool
<fritsch> pierreth: schin, was happy to help
<pierreth> fritsch: i have hp deskjet 1220c
<pierreth> fritsch: are you from chineese?
<fritsch> pierreth: no, sorry
<fritsch> pierreth: just live in a students "barack"? whichis multicultural
<pierreth> fritsch: from where are you?
<fritsch> pierreth: german
<fritsch> pierreth: y
<pierreth> fritsch: you name sound germain, i am from quebec canada
<fritsch> pierreth: i have ancestors there, but never saw them :-(
<fritsch> pierreth: fritsch came once from fridge ;-)
<pierreth> fritsch: you're cool!
<jujimufu> I am downloading the kernel sources according to the wiki, and I am downloading them with git. For about 30 minutes now, it's stuck to this:
<jujimufu> pack/pack-d8977b6892bc8be0ef0801f5428d1e78aa088473.idx
<jujimufu> pack/pack-d8977b6892bc8be0ef0801f5428d1e78aa088473.pack
<jujimufu> is this what it's supposed to do?
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can chown a folder ?
<fritsch> jujimufu: you want to build a custom kernel?
<fritsch> jujimufu: a stable one?
<fritsch> jujimufu: then git sould not be your way to go
<fritsch> D4rkly: chown 755 Folder
<fritsch> D4rkly: man chown
<fritsch> D4rkly: sorry, totally
<fritsch> D4rkly: chmod 755 Folder *G*
<fritsch> D4rkly: man chmod *G* as said before
<fritsch> D4rkly: but you want chown i see *G*
<fritsch> D4rkly: sudo chown pille:users /root -R would change the owner of /root to pille from groups users
<fritsch> D4rkly: rest ist goolging
<fritsch> *G*
<jujimufu> fritsch: I just did what the kernelcustombuild wiki article in the ubuntu wiki siad.
<pierreth> someone is using Thunar with kde here?
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay :-) have fun
<Heruka> Hi Can't pair bluetooth with mobile phone..any suggestions
<ballchalk> something broke my video
<ballchalk> now my video is in pieces
<cozomo> hammers do that
<ballchalk> i can't change the resolution
<ballchalk> yea
<ballchalk> it's like tiled or something
<ballchalk> how do i fix tihs?
<ballchalk> anybody?
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres
<ballchalk> in konsole?
<ballchalk> i dunno it's not just only res problem but my output is like tile wrap
<jujimufu> fritsch: no, really, what should I do?
<ballchalk> image in 2 places and all
<fritsch> jujimufu: mom tel
<ballchalk> i can't go higher than 1024x768
<jujimufu> fritsch: mom tel?
<qadesh> anyone know how to set up a global env variable on kubuntu dapper
<fdoving> qadesh: /etc/environment
<qadesh> ok fdoving and ...
<ballchalk> how can i fix my video?
<fdoving> qadesh: put your environment variables in there.
<qadesh> ok but how ?
<qadesh> create a file ? do some misterious command ?
<fdoving> how? with a text editor.
<fdoving> qadesh: for example 'kdesu kate /etc/environment'
<cozomo> somg! kDESUDESUDESU
<cozomo> Suiseiseki for KDE
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> kdesu needs to be renamed :(
<cozomo> what is kdesu?
<fdoving> Chousuke: why?
<Chousuke> it's a KDE su utility.
<cozomo> oh my thats lame
<cozomo> no suiseiseki?
<fdoving> why is that lame?
<Chousuke> fdoving: because I always think of it as k desu instead of kde su :P
<qadesh> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> qadesh: you're welcome.
<ballchalk> how do i reconfigure my resolution?
<fdoving> ballchalk: from konsole 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<ballchalk> i had 1600x1200 and now it's only 1024x768
<ballchalk> k
<fritsch> ballchalk: hehe "now its only" and of course you did not change anything?
<ballchalk> fritsch: i dunno what i did
<ballchalk> i didn't mess with the video - only trying to install jre
<ballchalk> ima reboot brb
<cozomo> lol internet
<hivemind> So, anyone know how I can remove the Kubuntu 'splash' from the startup? (When it tells you how it's setting up your system for use)
<soulrider> hi
<Un-punkt-tot> gn8
<apallo19> hello everyone!
<hivemind> Hi! ^_^
<apallo19> i need help :|
<soulrider> whats wrong apallo19
<soulrider> wow! i got an 8 second lag! O.O
<apallo19> i am trying to mount my windows network shares on my linux box
<apallo19> it looks like it's working, but no drive shows up
<fdoving> hivemind: remove 'splash' from the kernel arguments in grub/lilo.
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> i ahvnt done that yet
<fritsch> cu @ all
<fritsch> have fun
<Blissex> apallo19: try to mount them by direct name. Also the browse list takes a while to appear.
<soulrider> bye fritsch
<apallo19> i'm using the command line mount stuff
<apallo19> mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password //server/share /media/mountpoint
<hivemind> fdoving, I don't mean a bootloader splash. I mean the stage after that.
<hivemind> fdoving, unless that's what you're talking about and I'm a tool.
<daoud> Hoi
<apallo19> it goes ok with no errors, but the drive doesn't show up on the desktop, and when i try to cd to the mountpoint and do an ls, it tells me access denied
<apallo19> actually it's:     ls: .: Permission denied
<apallo19> being a noob sucks
<apallo19> i don't even know where to start
<solemnwarning> Why is xchat not in the kubuntu repos?
<crimsun> it is.
<crimsun> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<crimsun> note the component.
<solemnwarning> o_O
<solemnwarning> Not according to apt
<solemnwarning> oh
<crimsun> again, note the component.
<solemnwarning> Why is it in universe?
* solemnwarning edits sources.list
<crimsun> because it was demoted for various reasons to which I can't recall currently.
<phoenix_> hola?
<solemnwarning> xchat-gnome is horrible
<dawiz> hey now
<phoenix_> alguien abla spaol?
<dawiz> kde rocks
<crimsun> the same can be said for xchat, but that's probably off-topic.
<dawiz> whois <phoenix>
<solemnwarning> Also, how can I make the system speaker not beep every time \a is printed in terminal?
<phoenix_> haw i can see wmv files?
<daoud_213> No habla amigo
<daoud_213> Anyone know abotu terms of Paid Kubuntu Support? where can i find the terms??
<dawiz> phoenix: depends on the codec
<dawiz> try vlc
<phoenix_> daoud_213 hablas espaol?
<dawiz> or amarok
<Blissex> daoud_213: look at http://WWW.Canonical.com/
<daoud_213> Phoenix no habla espanol amigo , desole.
<dawiz> but, wmv9 heh good luck
<Blissex> !es
<Blissex> !sapnish
<hivemind> Okay, so I disabled the Kubuntu splash, but is there anyway I can change it?
<Blissex> !spanish
<phoenix_> i have the programs and the codecs... & i can't see the film
<dawiz> is it wmv9?
<Blissex> hivemind: sure, do a web search....
<daoud_213> Ok thank  you Blissexxx
<solemnwarning> Is there a certain way I should install madwifi under kubuntu or should I just grab the source and compile it like under debian?
<daoud_213> Bye
<Blissex> dawiz: a recent, very proprietary MS codec.
<phoenix_> blissex you are spanish? or speack spanish?
<Blissex> solemnwarning: both Debian and Fedora have madwifi
<dawiz> phoenix: your english seems fine
<solemnwarning> They do?
<Blissex> phoenix_: no, just trying to find the factoud for phoenix_
<solemnwarning> I never noticed o_O
<angenis> yo
<solemnwarning> I just compiled from source
<angenis> whats
<angenis> up
<dawiz> dont use madwifi
<phoenix_> my english fine? lol....
<angenis> people
<solemnwarning> dawiz: Why?
<dawiz> what chipset do you have?
<angenis> guys
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<solemnwarning> Cant remember, been ages since I last went driver hunting for it
<dawiz> yeah, your english seems to be holding up so far
<dawiz> solem: first you need to know the mfg of your chipset
<soulrider> phoenix_: si encesitas ayuda con el ignles aca estoy
<soulrider> auqnue en unos minutos em voy a tener que ir :P
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mez> Out of curiosity, who would be interested in a linux based poker client ? like - a limux version of partypoker
<solemnwarning> dawiz: madwifi works
<phoenix_> soulrider
<dawiz> sometimes
<solemnwarning> Why should I find another driver?
<dawiz> depends on your chipset
<soulrider> si
<phoenix_> tengo un problema.. no puedo ver archivos wmv..
<solemnwarning> I've been using it under other distros for over a year
<Mez> !tell phoenix_ about es
<soulrider> ah
<solemnwarning> I _think_ it works
<soulrider> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dawiz> if you have a 2.6 kernel you shouldnt need it
<soulrider> phoenix, bajate los w32codecs y podes abrir los archivos con kaffeine
<soulrider> sorrya obut our spanish guys
<soulrider> were done
<Mez> !tell soulrider about es
<dawiz> sorry?
<solemnwarning> Well, I do
<dawiz> lol
* solemnwarning dowloads source
<dawiz> isnt there a spanish room?
<Mez> dawiz - yes :D
<dawiz> then go to it
<soulrider> if yous croll up you can see my typing !es ;)
<Mez> !tell Mez about backports
<dawiz> or should i go in there and expect everyone to speak english for me
<dawiz> lol
<soulrider> just let go
<Mez> soulrider - use the !tell function
<soulrider> didnt know about it
<adidas> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<Mez> it makes less channel noise :D
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<dawiz> i cant use flash
<dawiz> sux
<dawiz> anyone using flas on powerpc?
<dawiz> flash*
<soulrider> g2g, ill see you al later!
<dawiz> kubuntu rocks
<dawiz> a bit dumbed up compared to slack tho
<dawiz> but good luck running slack on ppc
<Mez> dawiz: I'd say more "new-user friendly" than "dumbed up"
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> im not a new user
<dawiz> but missed linux
<dawiz> all my notebooks are apple now so.....
<dawiz> best for ppc
<Mez> dawiz: to be honest - theres not really anything in kubuntu you cant do the same old way you used to in slack ...
<dawiz> true
<Mez> it's just we provide the tools to do it in an easier manner
<dawiz> yep
<dawiz> much easier
<dawiz> darwin is nice tho
<Mez> and whats wrong with that ?
<dawiz> nothing
<dawiz> im just getting used to having things already done for me in linux
<cozomo> would anyone know how to change from oss to alsa? I get this whenever I try to play stuff on mplayer: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy, it happens on noatun, amarok, kaffine and everything but VLC
<dawiz> im def glad to be M$ free again tho
<Mez> cozomo, I'm guessing you have arts running - thats probably why
<dawiz> although darwin def rocked
<Mez> cozomo, if you go into the system settings - goto the options and disable the sound server...
<Mez> then you should be able to play stuff in vlc...
<Mez> and then just re-enable it after..
<dawiz> like linux but well supported and compatible with just about everything
<Mez> dawiz: probably more
<dawiz> osx rocks
<dawiz> compatible with way more
<dawiz> mez: are you a developer on the kubuntu project?
<|lostbyte|> Hi, ..
<Mez> dawiz: yes...
<dawiz> right on
<cozomo> Mez: didnt seem to work
<adidas> someone knows how to install Live MSN Messenger on Kubuntu by Wine please ?
<|lostbyte|> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0, any idea ?
<dawiz> thanks for devoting your time
<Mez> adidas -> #wine-hq
<adidas> thanks
<Mez> dawiz: not done much atm - but for edgy+1 I'll be doing a lot
<dawiz> right on
<dawiz> sometimes id like to get into coding just to help out
<dawiz> but networking is my thing
<Blissex> dawiz: writing docs is the best help one can give to free sw. Free sw developers hate writing them.
<Mez> Blissex, too true
<Mez> dawiz - you have a query
<dawiz> i could see that
<dawiz> no
<Blissex> dawiz: the second best help is to support a bit people on IRC :-)
<dawiz> i do what i can
<archangel_> whats up folks
#kubuntu 2006-08-19
<trey_> does anyone have the next three days to help me with this i have a ton of questions?
<Mez> trey_. probably not one person - but just ask questions and people will anser if they can
<Blissex> trey_: that question came close to sounding like ''do you want to be my bitch?'' :-) Not a very good start... :-)
<lordhelmet> trey: lol just ask away dude
<trey_> no not at all Blissex i just want you to be forwarned that i am very very very new
<lordhelmet> trey: we all were at one point
<trey_> i want to set up this os to run my hardware like sound video and games and what not how do i do this where do i start right now i have no sound and dont know if its even detectintg my sound card
<lordhelmet> dmesg | less
<lordhelmet> look around for sound card related things
<Mez> trey_, a lot of your questions regarding hardware etc can be answered in #ubuntu aswell :D
<trey_> is this kubuntu 64bit capable
<lordhelmet> also use alsamixer or something to make sure everything is enable
<trey_> what is alsamixer
<lordhelmet> 64bit: yes if you use the 64 bit installer cd
<lordhelmet> mixer control panel for alsa
<lordhelmet> i think you can apt-get install alsamixer
<lordhelmet> there's also alsamixergui
<trey_> is like the device manager for windows
<lordhelmet> more like the volume control, but the big one when you double click the speaker
<dawiz> alsamixer is sound control
<trey_> ok gotcha
<dawiz> in terminal type: 'alsamixer'
<lordhelmet> btw what are you installing this on? hardwarewise...like mobo, processor, video card, sound card, etc
<trey_> back to the 64 bit deal i got the x86 version because the 64 bit was listed for use with amd i am using and intel pentium d do i need to uninstall this version and run the other?
<lordhelmet> amd64 is just the term to describe 64 bit, since amd did it first, but yes for 64bit you need the amd64 installer
<lordhelmet> although it's not really worth it for most things
<lordhelmet> makes some things harder
<lordhelmet> like firefox plugins, etc
<dawiz> fark macromedia
<dawiz> no support for linux ppc
<lordhelmet> since ur new, i would suggest playing with the x86 version. you'll have less problems
<dawiz> wtf bastards
<trey_> so should i run this or the other i am obviously very new i would think simpler is better right
<lordhelmet> yes just stick with what you have
<Mez> dawiz, moderate your language please
<trey_> ok so back to this sound problem how can i check to see if my soundcard is even installed i mean i know the hardware is in the computer but what about the software side of it
<lordhelmet> 'dmesg' list all the stuff the kernel does at boot, regarding hardware detection so type 'dmesg | less' in a terminal and read through some of that and look for sound card stuff
<trey_> type dmesg i get but terminal is foreign what is that
<dawiz> moderate my language?
<dawiz> i did
<lordhelmet> terminal is foreign? like foreign language?
<trey_> no i am sorry i just dont know what you mean by terminal
<trey_> do you still want to know all the hardware i am using sry i missed that earlier
<dawiz> trey: do you know how to open a shell?
<nagyv> How can I assign a protocol (lastfm://) to a given program (Amarok) in Firefox (or better in KDE, but to be used by Firefox too)?
<dawiz> or command line?
<trey_> you mean the run command option
<dawiz> no
<dawiz> open terminal
<dawiz> K-->system-->Konsole
<dawiz> trey
<trey_> no i have no clue what your talking about
<dawiz> can you point and click?
<trey_> certianly
<dawiz> K-->system-->Konsole
<trey_> ohh my god ok i got you
<dawiz> right on
<dawiz> this is a terminal
<trey_> ok gotcha
<dawiz> aka shell
<dawiz> you can control your whole system manually through this
<trey_> ok
<dawiz> sometimes its preferred
<trey_> ok i am just really used to windows so please be patient
<trey_> how can i look to see what hardware is recognized and in use
<trey_> using this shell
<jorik> type lspci
<jorik> (and hit enter)
* SeanTater is astounded
* SeanTater clicked the titlebar of a kde app twice in rapid succession, and it went into windowshade mode
<trey_> ispci response is command not found
<jorik> lol, lspci ... with an l
<jorik> an L
<dawiz> but luckily for you kubuntu has gone to great lengths to make the gui user friendly
<dawiz> if you really want to learn *nix youll certainly have to familiarize yourself with a command line
<dawiz> lspci
<dawiz> must be exact
<trey_> oh roger that
<dawiz> and is casa sensitive
<dawiz> case*
<trey_> ok got a whole list of stuff
<jorik> try http://www.linuxcommand.org/ to learn the command line
<dawiz> what is it your trying to do?
<trey_> trying to install a sound and video card
<trey_> saved that link jorik thank you
<dawiz> a new one?
<jorik> hmmm, what video card ?
<dawiz> nice link jorik
<jujimufu> I do "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17", just as it says in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild , but it says that this package does not exist. Any ideas?
<trey_> they are new to this os right the video is a nvidia 7900
* jorik bows, "thank you, thank you ... i'll be here all night"
<dawiz> is this a first time install?
<dawiz> its been a minute since i installed nvidia
<dawiz> on linux
<dawiz> if i remember right youll need drivers
<dawiz> avail from nvidia
<trey_> yes first time for this linux os i havent done anything but instal kubuntu on a blank drive
<dawiz> ?
<dawiz> was the card installed already?
<trey_> yes it was
<dawiz> ahh
<dawiz> ok
<dawiz> you need the nvidia drivers
<dawiz> pretty sure
<trey_> ok so just download normally from nvidia
<dawiz> been at least a year since ive done it tho
<dawiz> um
<dawiz> go to nvidias site
<dawiz> get proper drivers
<dawiz> follow instructions
<trey_> ok
<dawiz> cant remember which directory to put them off the top of my head
<trey_> they dont have to specific to linux though right just the latest drivers
<dawiz> no
<dawiz> one sec
<trey_> ok i see options for linux its Ia32 or Ia64 or amd64/em64t or freebsd
<dawiz> http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<dawiz> well
<trey_> right thats where i am looking
<dawiz> what platform are you on
<trey_> i am guessing the linux la32
<dawiz> you on intel?
<trey_> yes
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> go 32bit
<trey_> i am using a pentium d thought wich is 64 but the kubuntu i got i the x86 version so still go 32
<dawiz> installation instructions are ri9ght there
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> should be ok
<ccc_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ccc_> trey_: ^
<dawiz> yeah that howto from ubuntu is prolly designed for friendlyness
<trey_> thanks you for the link and help i will see what i can do with the info you have givin me thank you agian
<dawiz> np
<trey_> oh wait how can i tell if the card has been installed properly once i do these things
<dawiz> um
<dawiz> if video loads your good
<dawiz> um other than that lspci should work...i think
<dawiz> should list it
<jorik> it says so in the url
<apallo19> what's the name of the latest samba package?
<trey_> ok  thank you
<jorik> run "glxinfo" in a terminal
<ballchalk> hi
<jorik> see if it says "direct rendering: Yes"
<dawiz> this will be a good crash course for you
<dawiz> hehehe
<ballchalk> which file(s) are resposible for video card settings?
<dawiz> you get to edit .config files
<dawiz> at least theyll tell you what to edit for this one tho
<dawiz> mwahahaha
<dawiz> i hate that
<dawiz> "edit this"
<nagyv> I have installed amarok 1.4, and it says that KDE should handle the lastfm:// protocol automatically, but in my case it doesn't. What should I do? (source: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Packaging_Amarok#lastfm:.2F.2F_protocol_for_Firefox)
<dawiz> but doesnt tell you what to edit
<dawiz> lol
<red_> having a problem playing music stored on a fat32 partition
<red_> it plays then stops immediatly
<dawiz> should be pretty dtr8 forward from here trey
<dawiz> str8*
<red_> its on a seperate partition
<jorik> red_: seems a rather odd problem, is this happening to all your songs on the partition ? do they work under windows ? what about regular files on the partition, are they ok ? can you play songs from other partitions ?
<dawiz> later guys
<jorik> laterz
<red_> yes they work on the windows partition
<red_> i also have my mail stored on that partition and it works fime
<red_> and its for all songs
<red_> all of my music is on the same partition
<jorik> try copying a song over to another partition and playing it from there
<red_> i have 3 one for kubuntu, 1 for windows, and 1 for music and storage
<red_> ok
<red_> will do
<red_> been trying to figure this out for the last couple of days but its drivin me nuts
<trey_> ok dawiz i got the driver try to double click and run it it opens in a program called Kate and both links to help files i got did not exist anymore
<ccc_> nagyv: you're using amarok 1.4.0?
<ccc_> nagyv: sorry, "1.4"
<nagyv> ccc_: 1.4.1
<ccc_> ok, thought so :) does it work in konqueror?
<red_> <jorik> it still will not play even if its on the same partition
<trey_> can anyone give me a link to setting up kubuntu fo idiots or something similar something that covers the basic so i can at least be intelligable when i come back here and ask questions
<jorik> red_: it's probably your audio player then, what are you using ? did you install the mp3 codecs ?
<st3> Can anyone tell me how to run 1680 by 1050 resolution. Im new to Kubuntu and Linux in General. My research shows me I need 915resolution package installed but after I type "sudo apt-get install 915resolution" it tells me "Couldn't find package 915resolution"
<red_> didnt realize i had to install the mp3 codecs
<larson9999> ok, trying the tv tuner out
<red_> ill try that
<jorik> trey_: read the topic, search google and the forums
<red_> i used kaffine, and amaroK
<the-erm> mplayer ...
<ballchalk> hello how do i upgrade my amarok to 1.4.1?
<ballchalk> i did the sources.list and everything just need to know how to retrieve it
<ccc_> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install amarok
<ballchalk> ccc_: nevmd i got it thorugh adept
<ballchalk> thakns
<jorik> lol, i found a bug
<^MiNi_D^> Kaffine wont play ANY sound
<^MiNi_D^> but the system panel will
<^MiNi_D^> any1 help me?
<red_> <jorik> a bug that plays music
<red_> thats nice
<jorik> red_: is everything working now ?
<red_> i got a player called XMMS
<red_> it plays
<newbie_1000> I like XMMS. Basic, but works, like WinAmp
<cozomo> everysing
<red_> i like winamp too
<red_> wouldnt mind having winamp
<newbie_1000> Anybody have any tips on installing nVidia drivers?
<newbie_1000> Winamp does have more features.
<ccc_> red_: wait till you find out all the features in amarok. :) it's fantastic
<newbie_1000> amaroK is really cool. Love the Lyrics and Wikipedia downloads.
<red_> if i could get amarok to play that would be great too
<newbie_1000> does KsCD play?
<ccc_> red_: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<ballchalk> i don't have gcc
<ballchalk> how do i set it up
<ballchalk> i got the bases of 3.3 and 4.0 installed
<ballchalk> but no command
<ccc_> newbie_1000: oh and don't forget the last.fm radio
<klerfayt> newbie_1000: enable multiverse&universe; install nvidia-glx; run sudo nvidia-xconfig and reboot
<newbie_1000> klerfayt: ok, what if my card, RIVA TNT2, is a "legacy" card?
<ballchalk> did it
<klerfayt> newbie_1000: then you install nvidia-glx legacy?
<farous> need a recomendation here have to options for external HD a comstar 300gb which is basically a Maxtor 6L 300 R0 drive and the other option is a maxtor 200gb one touch II hd. Any recommend which is better in terms of heat and spinning down when not used specifically
<Cr4sh5> hey guys got a question  i wanna load Kubuntu on my main comp but I dotn wanan loose my window stuff how can I create a divider
<farous> robert__: this is specified in our fstab file
<newbie_1000> klerfayt: thanks. I'll be bakc later if I need more help.
<farous> sorry worng chan robert__
<Cr4sh5> anyone?
<^MiNi_D^> how do i found the device name of the sound card im using?
<ballchalk> i have no sound from amarok streaming
<ballchalk> what do i need to check for?
<Cr4sh5> I need to create  divider in my hd so I can load linux
<Cr4sh5> without losing my windows copy
<^MiNi_D^> fdisk Cr4sh5
<^MiNi_D^> :p
<Cr4sh5> ok
<Cr4sh5> thanks
<^MiNi_D^> be careful what u do though
<ballchalk> what other repositories can i add to my sources.list?
<aliasfred> Cr4sh5: qparted is likely much easier to use
<aliasfred> bla
<aliasfred> 1sec late
<ballchalk> hello
<ballchalk> my sound wouldn't work
<ballchalk> how do i test it?
<linuxfree> does anybody know can I play a movie .ogg on kaffeine? I just can listen the music, but I can't see the movie.
<^MiNi_D^> open control panel ballchalk and click "test sound" in the sound panel
<^MiNi_D^> check that your mixers are set to the right level 1st
<newbie_1000> klerfayt: cany you tell me what that command after installation was again? I didn't write it down.
<linuxfree> if I open the same archive on VLC I can listen and see the movie.
<klerfayt> newbie_1000: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<newbie_1000> klerfayt: thanks
<ballchalk> how do i get midi support?
<ym4546> ballchalk:i believe you can install a packet called timidity
<ym4546> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#timidity
<red_> so what is everyone's favorite supported mp3 player on here
<ym4546> ballchalk: but be warned i have not tried this, so i can't help you beyond that
<ballchalk> ym4546: i'll leave it heh
<ballchalk> thanks
<ym4546> i tried
<ballchalk> why doesn't amarok work?
<ballchalk> i'm using xine engine
<ccc_> ballchalk: what doesn't work?
<mmorris> i'm about to the point of gettin rid of this stinkin os  I can't do nothin on here.
<mmorris> All I want to do is install flash player...
<ballchalk> ccc_: i don't see w32codecs in adept what sources should i add in sources.list
<ballchalk> ?
<mmorris> I aint never felt so stupid in my life... I download something, but i dont even know how to install it
<ym4546> mmorris: there's bound to be a learning curve when you use a new OS
<ccc_> ballchalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<ballchalk> thaks
<ym4546> mmorris: run "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ym4546> then run "sudo update-flashplugin"
<^MiNi_D^> tbh i found debian was much nicer, if only because apt worked properly
<^MiNi_D^> :p
<jujimufu> I just untarred the linux-sources-2.6.15 file in /usr/src, and when I get on /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.15, there is absolutely NO folder named "debian", which the tutorial on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild suggests.
<ccc_> ballchalk: for mp3 you need libmad0 (in main) and libxine-extracodecs (in multiverse)
<archangel_> trying to get help at #easyubuntu is like watching grass grow
<archangel_> anyone here know how it works?
<ballchalk> ccc_: w32codecs is installed and now i tried deborphan and it's an orphan
<archangel_> I did it once and I cant remember what I did
<ballchalk> how do i use it?
<ballchalk> ccc_:  brb
<zavenh> oh god, Ive forgotten how to change names in IRC
<ccc_> zavenh: /nick :)
<zavenh> thanks
<zavenh> jeez, i was doing n and name
<Warbringer87> there we go
<ballchalk> ccc_: i can't locate libxine-extracodecs in adept
<ballchalk> am i missing a repository in sources.list
<ccc_> ballchalk: then you need to enable multiverse
<ccc_> yes
<nagyv> ccc_: sorry, I had to go, the lastfm:// protocol works fine in konqueror
<ballchalk> hmm
<ballchalk> ccc_: brb
<Warbringer87> is anyone familiar with this guide? http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Warbringer87> and does anyone know if it works with ubuntu
<qadesh> mp3 support : try sudo apt-get xine-extracodecs ... worked fine for me on dapper
<ballchalk> ccc_:  this is what i have in sources.................    deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ym4546> ballchalk: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic could help you generate an appropriate sources.list
<qadesh> mp3 support you need to enable universe or multiverse repository
<ym4546> ballchalk: so will ubuntuguide.org
<qadesh> after enablin universe or multiverse
<qadesh> sudo apt-get update
<jujimufu> guys
<qadesh> sudo apt-get update-dist
<jujimufu> screw all this, get Easyubuntu
<jujimufu> with easyubuntu, you get all the codecs together
<jujimufu> with a few clicks
<jujimufu> !easyubuntu > MaxL
<qadesh> and then sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs
<ccc_> nagyv: ok, i don't use firefox so i don't know. but from the looks of it, that howto oughtta work
<jujimufu> MaxL: download EasyUbuntu, install it, and then run it and check everything you want to download, including the codecs. If you only want the codecs, uncheck everything else, and check the codecs.
<jujimufu> woops
<jujimufu> sorry, wrong channel
<archangel_> after you install easyubuntu where do you find it again to run it?
<archangel_> I used it once, but cant find it now
<ballchalk> brb
<jujimufu> archangel:  I don't remember. Check the site's faq
<jujimufu> anyway
<jujimufu> gtg
<jujimufu> byes everyone :D
<tiagogb> hello world
<archangel_> thaks
<pierreth> how can i setup my mouse to scroll?
<Phantom> hi.  i tried running adept recently, but got an error that another process is using the packaging system database.  i went through all my processes with ps, but there's nothing that looks like it is a packaging program.  i tried restarting the computer but still got the error.  any ideas?
<the-erm> Maybe someone in here has done this ... I have a windows partition.  I have not used it from day one.  It's taking up 80 gig of space.  I'd like to just format it, but I'm not sure if that'll mess up my MBR.  If it does ... how do I reinstall the MBR without reinstalling kubuntu?
<newbie_1000> the-erm: GRUB should be what's in your MBR. NOT Windows bootloader/
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> So if I formatted that drive it wouldn't mess with the mbr.
<red_> how do i add the sound icon back on my panel
<newbie_1000> That's what I'm thinking.
<red_> i dont remember how it left
<the-erm> Phantom You're going to need to delete the lock file.
<newbie_1000> To be sure, if you're paraniod, you can make a GRUB floppy.
<Phantom> the-erm: where is that?
<the-erm> Phantom: you also might have to run a command that rebuilds the database ...
<the-erm> Let me look.
<hivemind> hey guys, I'm trying to install the Moodin engine for KDE but I can't because it depends on a library that has been updated.
<hivemind> I need Moodin for Dapper, but I can only find Hoary .debs.
<hivemind> Any ideas?
<the-erm> Phantom: for the life of me I can't find it now ...
<newbie_1000> red_: I think the volume button is an applet.
<red_> u know where i would find it
<newbie_1000> maybe run kmix. that might get it going.
<the-erm> red_: kmix, you can also run alsamixer from the console.
<newbie_1000> it's no applet, sorry, it's kmix minimized to system tray.
<red_> i got ya
<red_> awesome
<red_> thanks
<newbie_1000> just save your session when you log off.
<pierreth> how can i remove a shortcut?
<pierreth> i mean a keyboard shorcut
<newbie_1000> pierreth: System Settings => Regional & Accessibility
<pierreth> newbie_1000: it crash
<newbie_1000> pierreth: The System panel?
<pierreth> yes
<pierreth> i had a shortcut to start an app...
<newbie_1000> not good. sorry, I don't know what to do. :-(
<pierreth> then i removed the app but the shortcut is still there
<pierreth> a cannot use it again
<the-erm> kmenuedit?
<the-erm> Or you can right click the icon if it's in the kicker panel, and delete it.
<actinic> woohoo, off to a LAN in a few ... expecting over 40
<D4rkly> how do i enable transparency on the menu ive done everything else ?
<D4rkly> on the k menu
<actinic> D4rkly, system settings > appearance > style, then click 'efffect' tab, then 'menu effect = translucent' and tweak opacity below
<actinic> nothing like buring it :)
<actinic> err burying
<juan> how do i xtract file to read only areas?
<D4rkly> thanx
<pierreth> the-erm: it is bug 92358
<linuxmint> is it possible to place a panel below the main panel (kicker) ?
<pierreth> linuxmint: if the kicker is at the top
<linuxmint> pierreth: I'd like both panels at the bottom, but the additional one on top of the main one.
<pierreth> linuxmint: i think it is not possible
<linuxmint> pierreth: is this a limitation of KDE ? I saw screenshots of kde 3.2 where it was done.. it looks like the possibility was removed..
<Phantom> the-erm:  any luck on finding that lock file?  if not, do you know what i can google to try and find it myself?
<D4rkly> is there any way to make the universal sidebar trasparent aswell ? :)
<newbie_1000> Hey, I've lost all graphics. Running in text mode.
<newbie_1000> Tried to install nvidia driver for RIVA TNT2
<excitatory> if one wanted to use the fglrx driver..is it best to use the one in the ubuntu repos, or the ati.com driver?  (the wiki only points out the hibernation feature of the ati.com driver..but are there more reasons to use this driver?)
<newbie_1000> Can anyone help me?
<excitatory> newbie_1000: well.. be more specific.. did X suddenly crash.. or did you reboot and you only get a command line?  what exactly?
<newbie_1000> Well, I installed the driver, wrongly I guess, and when I restart X I get that text splash screen.
<newbie_1000> Something flickers.
<newbie_1000> That's it.
<newbie_1000> excitatory: so, yeah, reboot.
<newbie_1000> excitatory: so, what can I do?
<excitatory> how did you install your driver?
<excitatory> did you follow an ubuntu wiki howto?
<newbie_1000> yes, but must have gotten something wrong. Somewhat older card, had to use legacy package.
<excitatory> ok.. well what card?
<newbie_1000> Diamond Viper V770, which is really RIVA TNT2
<excitatory> yea.. that is a little old
<excitatory> ok
<excitatory> one sec
<excitatory> anyone else feel free to chime in
<excitatory> my dinner finished a moment ago
<newbie_1000> lol
<excitatory> newbie_1000: tnt is an nvidia chipset, correct?
<excitatory> or was that ati?
<newbie_1000> Yes, it's on the nvidia website.
<solemnwarning-lt> How can I disable the system speaker from beeping in konsole?
<newbie_1000> excitatory: And listed on the ubuntu website as in the legacy package.
<excitatory> solemnwarning-lt: i think you just go Settings | Bell > none
<solemnwarning-lt> ok
<rodrigo> hola
<excitatory> newbie_1000: are you able to link me to the howto you followed?  or are you using irssi now from the broken box..
<excitatory> hola, rodrigo
<newbie_1000> I'm using irssi. But I found it on the CommonQuestions page, there's a link to nvidia/ati stuff there.
<markrian> I tried upgrading to the KDE 3.5.4 packages for dapper, but I experienced a lot of odd font behaviour
<markrian> for instance, fonts took up a load of space
<excitatory> markrian: yea..stay away from those.. they've been borking systems.. i STILL DON'T KNOW WHY that build hasn't been taken down..
<excitatory> newbie_1000: ok.. well.. i'm assuming dapper, correct?
<newbie_1000> exyes
<newbie_1000> yes
<markrian> I guess jriddell has more important things to do ;o
<excitatory> newbie_1000: before your rebooted, did you test it?  ctrl-alt-backpace to restart X, then you should have saw a nvidia logo..
<solemnwarning-lt> The synaptics touchpad driver treats taps on the pad as mouse clicks, how can I make pressure on the pad be ignored?
<excitatory> newbie_1000: and did you install the linux-restricted-modules package?
<newbie_1000> excitatory: I tried to run the test in the System Settings => Display. That not work. I did restart X, but that did the same thing as a reboot,
<newbie_1000> excitatory: I looked and it seemed to already be installed.
<excitatory> hrm..
<newbie_1000> How do I check?
<Reaper_man> ok, searching on forums obvviously isn't helping soooo
<excitatory> newbie_1000: it most likely wasn't installed, and this may be your problem.
<CheeseBurgerMan> solemnwarning: In you xorg.conf, add the line 'Option "MaxTapTime" "0" ' (not including single quotes. do use the double quotes), under the section for your touchpad.
<Reaper_man> what package(s) do I need to compile programs?
<newbie_1000> aptitude install linux-restricted modules ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Reaper_man: Try installing build-essential
<excitatory> Reaper_man: install the build-essential package
<excitatory> newbie_1000: no.. there's a certain package
<excitatory> newbie_1000: do this
<Reaper_man> and that will get me the make commands and such?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Reaper_man: Yep
<excitatory> newbie_1000: uname -r
<Reaper_man> okie
<newbie_1000> it told me the kernel version
<excitatory> newbie_1000: write that down, then do sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-INSERT KERNEL VERSION HERE
<CheeseBurgerMan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<newbie_1000> ok
<Reaper_man> hmm, quite a few packages to grab... fun
<excitatory> Reaper_man: depending on what you're compiling.. you'll probably have quite a few more
<Reaper_man> ndistools
<Reaper_man> ;p
<Reaper_man> er...
<Reaper_man> *ndiswrapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> Reaper_man: That's in the repos.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<excitatory> newbie_1000: just so we know, do sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-legacy
<newbie_1000> ok
<newbie_1000> I tried that command, linux-restricted-modules-KERNEL. Didn't work. Did I get the kernel version number wrong? It had a couple of dashes.
<excitatory> newbie_1000: just do, sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<excitatory> newbie_1000: that will grab the correct one.
<newbie_1000> k
<excitatory> newbie_1000: and finally do this: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<noiesmo> newbie_1000,  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<newbie_1000> which is better? apt-get or aptitude?
<excitatory> aptitude
<excitatory> but they both work
<excitatory> same commands even
<excitatory> just a few subtle differences.. but we can discuss that later.
<excitatory> make sure you run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<excitatory> newbie_1000: after you run the enable command, i think you just have to reboot..  if it doesn't work.. come back, and i have a couple other ideas.
<newbie_1000> excitatory: I still can't download the module package. It can't find a package by that name.
<excitatory> newbie_1000: what kernel version?
<newbie_1000> 2.6.15-26-386
<excitatory> newbie_1000: i'm thinking you don't have the universe repository enabled
<excitatory> newbie_1000: did the nvidia drivers even install?
<noiesmo> newbie_1000, have you got universe and multiverse in your sources.list and done an sudo apt-get update
<newbie_1000> yes
<newbie_1000> I don't know about the actual drivers
<excitatory> newbie_1000: odd.. i can find them just fine.   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386
<excitatory> newbie_1000: well, did the nvidia-glx-legacy package appear to install?
<newbie_1000> on minute...
<excitatory> newbie_1000: well, i was going to suggest this, but i wasn't certain if it would work.. but you can probably just install this: linux-restricted-modules-386
<dan2> hi there
* noiesmo thinks there should be an option and info when installing *ubuntu to enable the universe & multiverse repo it would same some hassles
<dan2> how do I get the screen resolution software to work that's integrated into kcontrol
<dan2> it won't let me change it from 1024x768
<newbie_1000> maybe i'm mispelled something
<newbie_1000> can you tell me the package name again?
<excitatory> newbie_1000: install nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-386
<excitatory> fsck you dan2, i was just about to help you..
<noiesmo> dan2, the options in kcontrol are determined by how xorg.conf is set up and your video drivers it also looks at the information on your monitors refresh rates these may need to be configured you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set monitor thru advance might help you
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> fsck you... ^_^
<newbie_1000> ok, ran nvidia-glx-config enable. Rebooting now. cya later.
<Jucato> dan2 is gone...
<noiesmo> Jucato, yeh just noticed that hah :)
<newbie_1000> that didn't work. still no X.
<excitatory> noiesmo: the reason i said that is because i was typing, and he left as i was typing.. a full 2 minutes after he asked the question..so yea, you just wrote that for nothing..
<newbie_1000> talking about me?
<noiesmo> excitatory, np :)
<noiesmo> newbie_1000, what nvidia card have you got excatly
<newbie_1000> RIVA TNT2
<Healot> riva
<Healot> it has stock driver
<newbie_1000> I know it's in the nvidia -legacy package though.
<excitatory> newbie_1000: did you do this before you rebooted? sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<newbie_1000> yes
<excitatory> hrm.
<newbie_1000> might it be in my x.conf file?
<newbie_1000> the problem?
<noiesmo> newbie_1000, paste your xorg.conf in pastebin
<excitatory> newbie_1000: there's something wrong.. what does your uname -r say again?
<newbie_1000> 2.6.15-26-386
<excitatory> noiesmo: dude, he doesn't have X
<excitatory> ok.. that's it
<excitatory> newbie_1000: where did you get that revision..
<newbie_1000> Is there a text browser that I can use the paste-bin with?
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: links, lynx, w3m are all text-based browsers.
<newbie_1000> Just normal aptitude dist-upgrade.
<excitatory> so far only 2.6.15-23-386 is out.. i don't understand how you have the 26
<newbie_1000> hmm. let me look at it again.
<Jucato> excitatory, the latest kernel is 2.6.15-26
<newbie_1000> that's what it says.
<excitatory> Jucato: odd..in dapper?
<Jucato> excitatory: yes
<Jucato> if you upgrade regularly and have dapper-security enabled
<excitatory> Jucato: why don't i have that option?
<excitatory> i upgraded a few hours ago
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: You may need to disable your 3d accleration to get it working. You can then at least use a GUI, if not using everything to it's full possibility.
<Jucato> excitatory: in your sources.list?
<excitatory> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> excitatory: it's dapper-security main, then add restricted for the restricted modules
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_: how?
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: You do have a text browser, right? It'll be easiest if I pastebin the right area.
<newbie_1000> That's how I was running before.
<newbie_1000> um, may need to install links, but that should take seconds.
<excitatory> Jucato: still nothing
<Jucato> excitatory: what do you mean by "still nothing"?
<excitatory> Jucato: i've had dapper-updates set up for a long time now.. since install.. i updated, tried upgrading, even dist-upgrading.. no new kernel version
<Jucato> excitatory: not dapper-updates, dapper-security. they are different
<excitatory> ah.
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_: how's that coming?
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: Pastebin is very slow. :\
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/771621
<CheezBurgerMan_> Inside that part of your xorg.conf, add Option "noaccel"
<excitatory> Jucato: ha... interesting.. i have quite a few updates.
<Jucato> excitatory: probably lots :-D
<excitatory> that's odd that i wasn't aware of that..
<Jucato> the new firfox is also there
<excitatory> really odd
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_: will that return my system to the un-configured setting? Before I installed the driver I had 2D gui.
<Jucato> excitatory: are you using linux-restricted-modules?
<excitatory> meh..konq all the way.. maybe swiftfox..especially since they have a ubuntu repo
<excitatory> Jucato: yes
<qadesh> Hello all
<Jucato> excitatory: then you must add "restricted" to the "dapper-security main" line
<newbie_1000> I like konq but it not work with gmail chat.
<qadesh> how to play .mov files (quicktime) on kubuntu dapper
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: I'm not sure what you've done, so I can't say for sure, but it should give you your GUI back.
<Healot> hi kubuntuans
<Jucato> otherwise, your linux-restricted-modules won't get updated
<excitatory> Jucato: yea.. already taken care of. :D
<newbie_1000> qadesh: no way I know of besides quicktime in WINE.
<qadesh> ok thanks
<excitatory> newbie_1000: shh.. it's easy
<excitatory> don't need wine
<excitatory> qadesh: wait
<qadesh> I'm waiting
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_: links still not loading. grr...
<excitatory> qadesh: you'll need some extra repos, but you can easily play quicktime
<Healot> you need 12 cans of beer, a package, and some knowledge on installing package
<excitatory> and some cannabis..ah yes..
<qadesh> send it ... I'm waiting
<Jucato> lol
<qadesh> all *verse are enabled
<Healot> !find quicktime
<ubotu> Found: libquicktime-dev, libquicktime0, quicktime-utils, quicktime-x11utils
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: yeah, pastebin is very slow.
<Healot> i think they are in multiverse section of dapper repos
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_: I've never used this pastebin. There's a different one. pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org or something like that.
<qadesh> nope
<newbie_1000> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<newbie_1000> yeah, that's it.
<excitatory> qadesh: you should really just plow through here and install what you need.. kaffeine plays quicktime perfectly for me.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: Wow, that's faster. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21048
<excitatory> qadesh: it's in the w32codecs package
<excitatory> qadesh: you'll need to enable this repo..  add this to /etc/apt/sources.list  --> deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main
<qadesh> ok ... let's do that
<excitatory> qadesh: then do: gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907 && gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<excitatory> apt-get update
<excitatory> then install w32codecs
<shadowww> i this is my firast attemp installing kubuntu on a sata raid... do i need to download aditional drivers before launching an installation
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_: what now? I've forgotten your instructions, now that the pastebin finally loaded.
<excitatory> qadesh: you'll also want to enable the universe and multiverse repos, and install libxine-extracodecs, libarts1-mpeglib, libarts1-xine, libakode2-mpeg, and libk3b2-mp3
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: add Option "noaccel" between Section and End Section
<newbie_1000> CheezeBurgerMan_: what file?
<qadesh> so w32codecs are sufficient to read .mov ?
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<newbie_1000> k
<qadesh> libxine-extracodecs are already installed
<excitatory> qadesh: yes.. but really read the restricted formats link i sent you.
<qadesh> thanks I'm reading
<excitatory> qadesh: w32codecs covers: wmp9, real8/9, quicktime, morgan, ms mpeg-4, intel 263, indeo video, divx, cinepak, and ati vcr-2
<excitatory> qadesh: and quite a few more
<newbie_1000> CheezBurgerMan_ : so I insert "Option noaccel" ? or just "noaccell" ?
<CheezBurgerMan_> Options "noaccel"
<newbie_1000> k
<CheezBurgerMan_> Err, wait
<CheezBurgerMan_> Option "noaccel"
<newbie_1000> so, now I reboot and I should get 2D graphics back?
<shadowww> ...
<Jucato> no need to reboot, right?
<newbie_1000> startx
<Jucato> just restart X
<newbie_1000> ??
<newbie_1000> ok, we'll see. ...
<Jucato> ctrl+alt+backspace will (abruptly) restart X
<Jucato> don't forget to save anything that needs saving
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: Yeah, restart  X (if it's running)
<newbie_1000> have no X running.
<Jucato> cool
<newbie_1000> And can't log in properly. I'll just reboot and see.
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: Just type 'startx'
<dan2> hi guys
<dan2> I'm having major issues getting my display resolution correct
<dan2> I think I'm having issues between my laptop monitor and my real monitor attached
<shadowww> i this is my firast attemp installing kubuntu on a sata raid... do i need to download aditional drivers before launching an installation
<Jucato> CheezBurgerMan_: what was his problem again?
<CheezBurgerMan_> Jucato: X wouldn't start.
<Jucato> oh... why? what error messages did he have?
<CheezBurgerMan_> [21:06]  <noiesmo> dan2, the options in kcontrol are determined by how xorg.conf is set up and your video drivers it also looks at the information on your monitors refresh rates these may need to be configured you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set monitor thru advance might help you
<dan2> CheezBurgerMan_: I did that, in fact, I got the vert and horizontal sync from the manufacuturer, it's not working
<dan2> xorg.conf is setup to work with two resolutions 1280x1024 and 1024x768
<CheezBurgerMan_> Ah. I'm not really sure what to do, I just copied it from earlier. ;)
<dan2> it won't let me get into 1280
<Jucato> Isn't the new "Display" module in System Settings supposed to make it easier to set things like that?
<dan2> this issue occured after I upgraded from breezy
<dan2> (a few hours ago)
<newbie_1000> I STILL don't have X!
<Jucato> hmm... newbie_1000, when did this start happening?
<newbie_1000> How can I get back to the default settings.
<newbie_1000> When I tried installing nvidia driver for my video card.
<dan2> I'll be back
<CheezBurgerMan_> newbie_1000: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Jucato> oh? hmm... I think the solution is simpler than it seems
<newbie_1000> will that set it to install default? what about removing the drivers?
<qadesh> Seen this :> http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<Jucato> newbie_1000: would you be so kind as to check whether "restricted" is enabled/added in the "dapper-security  main" line?
<newbie_1000> ok
<Jucato> newbie_1000: it should look something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted"
<Jucato> claydoh: this is the longest time I've seen you online :-D
<newbie_1000> no, I don't think so.
<Jucato> aha! that's the problem :-D
<Jucato> nvidia needs linux-restricted-modules. but your linux-restricted-modules version probably don't match your kernel version.
<newbie_1000> ok
<newbie_1000> that's why it wouldn't download.
<Jucato> for some odd reason, "restricted" isn't added by default to the dapper-security line. add it, then sudo apt-get update then upgrade
<Jucato> then double check if your linux-restricted-modules and linux-image match
<Jucato> if uname -r is "2.6.15-26-xxx", the linux-restricted-module should also be "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-xxx"
<newbie_1000> k, hold your horses. no X, things go slow.
<Jucato> ehehe. sorry...
<newbie_1000> how do I tell what the linux-restricted module is?
<Jucato> dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules
<Jucato> see which one is installed
<Jucato> question: does anyone know how to make Konqueror follow the website's font/style/size settings, rather than the system's?
<claydoh> Jucato: lol yeah, the phone has not rung, as thee wife is out of town :)
<Jucato> lol! eheheh!
<Jucato> now you can enjoy (semi-)uninterrupted internet connection :-D
<claydoh> but ill have dsl in a week or 2 w00t!
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> we'll probably seeing you here a lot then :-D
<DaSkreech> shadowww: I'd guess you have a Live CD?
<claydoh> lol I usually lurk here, till someone sez my name :)
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> I will no longer  call "the name that must not be mentioned" :-D
<claydoh> don't worry about that, Jucato
<claydoh> it means someone knows me :)
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> newbie_1000: how's it going?
<newbie_1000> my linux-restricted-modules is not correct. how do I fix that? aptitude uninstall linux-restricted-modules-386 is what I'm guessing.
<newbie_1000> my linux-restricted-modules is not correct. how do I fix that? aptitude uninstall linux-restricted-modules-386 is what I'm guessing.
<newbie_1000> oops
<Jucato> yo draik! nice to see you again
<draik> LOL
<dan2> alright this is irritating
<draik> Jucato, I was just about to look for you
<Jucato> newbie_1000: well, you have to install the new linux-restricted-modules first. in your sources.list, add "restricted" to the "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main" line
<newbie_1000> Jucato: what do I do now? I've enabled dapper-security restricted.
<Jucato> newbie_1000: sudo aptitude update
<newbie_1000> should I uninstall the old one?
<Jucato> newbie_1000: if you still have the older 2.6.15-23 kernel around, you can keep it (for backup)
<newbie_1000> na, I don't
<Jucato> then you could probably remove it now.
<Jucato> or
<newbie_1000> I installed linux-restricted-modules-386 at someone else's suggestion earlier. Should I uninstall it now?
<Jucato> first do "sudo aptitude update" the "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<newbie_1000> ok
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: It's best to keep atleast 2 kernels installed.  That way if one messes up, you always have a second one to boot to and try and fix things
<newbie_1000> how do I go about doing that?
<Healot> buy a kernel :)
<newbie_1000> modules don't do anything to the kernel itself anyways.
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: Don't uninstall them
<Jucato> ehehe one issue at a time
<Jucato> ^_^
<newbie_1000> I just distro-upgraded over the old one last week.
<newbie_1000> * dist-upgrade
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: Then it installed the new one *next* to the old one. It didn't overwrite it
<newbie_1000> I can buy a kernel of corn, but not a linux kernel I don't think.
<newbie_1000> ok. would it be in the /boot directory or something?
<Jucato> newbie_1000: better focus first on getting X running...one thing at a time :-D
<newbie_1000> just waiting for things to download right now.
<Healot> the kernel image will be there, the modules will be somewher in /lib/
<Jucato> newbie_1000: when you boot up, do you get different options for Ubuntu like kernel 2.6.15-23 then another one for kernel 2.6.15-26?
<newbie_1000> no menu, just straight install. I think something to do with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> probably...
<newbie_1000> i said install, I meant boot
<Jucato> newbie_1000: what does "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" output? does it show a 2.6.15-23 and a 2.6.15-26?
<newbie_1000> let me see...
<newbie_1000> 2.6.15-23-386 and 2.6.15-26-386 are installed. 26 is running.
<Jucato> oh so the older kernel is still there
<Jucato> don't uninstall the older linux-restricted-modules
<newbie_1000> I won't.
<newbie_1000> I see no reason to actually use the older kernel unless I somehow fudge the new one.
<Jucato> newbie_1000: well, it's always good to have backups
<newbie_1000> that's what I said I think.
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> I just confirmed it
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: -_o
<DaSkreech> I have my eye on you
<newbie_1000> But seeing as I don't think I'm going to be compiling any custom kernels anytime soon, I think I'm good.
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: good cause your going to need the other to see
<newbie_1000> hi DaSkreech.
<DaSkreech> newbie_1000: Hallo
<mighty-d> hi, i'm having some problems with my sane scanner, i have a canon pixma mp170, i can get xsane to work only as root, i've tried to chmod to /proc/bus/usb/007/002 -> my scanner with no results
<Jucato> question: does anyone know how to make Konqueror follow the website's font/style/size settings, rather than the system's?
<newbie_1000> I've upgraded, so now I run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ?
<Jucato> newbie_1000: uhuh
<newbie_1000> ok. here we go!
<Jucato> good luck!
<newbie_1000> gonna test it. cya later.
<Bearcat> !seen foot
<ubotu> I last saw foot (n=lovely@64-17-77-17.co.warpdriveonline.com) 1d 11h 39m 57s ago, quiting:
<DaSkreech> !seen hobbsee
<ubotu> I last saw Hobbsee (n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee) 12m 11s ago, quiting: "work"
<Jucato> !seen DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech is on IRC right now!
<Jucato> ^_^
<DaSkreech> !seen ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu is on IRC right now!
<Jucato> lol
<otaku-san> Yo!  Ok I've been having problems when I pulled of a n00b move and Entered kwin --replace into konsole!!!  Everytime I start Kubuntu up my whole screen is in like 8 bit mode....I just restart X and all is good...
<DaSkreech> Silly  bot :)
<Jucato> newbie_1000: how did it go?
<newbie_1000> I've got X!
<newbie_1000> And that nvidia screen
<Jucato> kool!
<otaku-san> Helpest....does anyone know how to be back X in to submission?
<otaku-san> that is *beat...not be
<newbie_1000> Don't know how well the actuall 3D acceleration will work. It was a good card, in it's day.
<newbie_1000> oh well
<newbie_1000> thanks all of you for all the help.
<otaku-san> newbie_1000: Coolness...just don't enter kwin --replace...not good
<Jucato> newbie_1000: try running "glxgears" to see if 3D acceleration is working fine
<Jucato> lol
<newbie_1000> seems allright to me. some of the OpenGL screensavers had an abysmal framerate.
<Jucato> well now they should work fine
<otaku-san> ok how is ubotu?  Is it a bot or something...cause it seems to repeat things far to much...] 
<otaku-san> who*
<newbie_1000> no, I was just testing them now. they still were slow. Is there a way to tune OpenGL?
<Jucato> yeah it's a bot
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> hm...
<newbie_1000> gyhckvul''''
<newbie_1000> 'darn kid brother
<otaku-san> Jucato: what does this bot do?
<ash211> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jucato> lol
<otaku-san> .....creepy
<Jucato> it's usually useful for displaying info, links to wikis, help pages, etc.
<otaku-san> sounds like a new toy to misuse
<Jucato>  @_@
* otaku-san rubs hands greedily
<newbie_1000> ok, cya all. dinner time after all of that configuring.
<Snowmadic> greetings again.
<phiberglaz> hello, what app was used to make the kubuntu.com website?
<stray77> im guessin but it might be e107
<phiberglaz> e107?
<Hawkwind> Yes, e107
<Hawkwind> It's a full CMS
<phiberglaz> ah ok :)
<phiberglaz> thanks
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: where can I get e107?
<stray77> sourceforge
<Hawkwind> From their website, e107.org
<stray77> there too
<otaku-san> hehe thanks guys
<stray77> im just happy i guess right
<Jucato> ehehe
<jacob> basic question
<jacob> is adept set up got get packages from a CD
<jacob> ?
<jacob> by default
<Jucato> jacob: if you installed without an internet connection, I think yes. But if you installed using the Desktop (Live) CD, that's practically useless...
<jacob> i did, but isn't build-essential on the CD?
<Jucato> jacob: the Desktop CD cannot be used as a repository. only the Alternate Install CD can do that
<jacob> :/
<jacob> how would I install build-essential then?
<Hawkwind> Setup the right repos
<Jucato> jacob: from the repositories
<Hawkwind> !repos > jacob
<jacob> without an internet connection?
<Jucato> err...
<Hawkwind> Get an internet connection
<jacob> >_>
<Hawkwind> Surely you have one since you're here and you downloaded the CD previously
<mighty-d> lol
<larson9999> got this newer ati tv tuner here.  anyone know how i can install it?  doesn't look like there is a driver on the ati site
<jacob> i do have an internet connection, but i can't use it since my wireless card isn't supported
<Hawkwind> What wireless card ?
<jacob> i wanted to install ndiswrapper so i could use my card's drivers
<jacob> it's a broadcom laptop card
<jacob> it's on ndiswrapper's supported list
<Hawkwind> jacob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Hawkwind> jacob: Follow that.  It's for Broadcomm stuff and should get your card working
<jacob> Hawkwind: that guide assumes that i have wired internet access on the machine i want to set up, but I don't
<Hawkwind> jacob: Without taking a few seconds to setup a wired connection, you're pretty much out of luck.  Surely you can set it up real quick
<Hawkwind> I think if you wanted internet access bad enough you would anyways
<jacob> setting up a wired connection would be pretty inconvenient, i think
<jacob> i could do it
<Hawkwind> jacob: Why would it ?
<Hawkwind> jacob: If you want to get a wireless connection, you almost have to have a wired connection first at some point
<Dr_Willis> sort of hard to set the wireless router settings otherwise. :P
<Dr_Willis> but there is that new thingi saw out. :) hit a button and some how they auto-talk (but i doubt if that works under linux right)
<jacob> well, i figured that with the ndiswrapper files and driver files already there, it would just be easier to get build-essential so i could do the make install for ndiswrapper
<jacob> ...right? >_>
* Dr_Willis gave up on wireless and ran wires.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ed_L> there wouldn't be an edgy iso available would there (I realise it's developmental, no support etc, but it's a dedicated testing machine :))
<Dr_Willis> check #ubuntu+1
<Ed_L> thanks
<Jucato> actually there is
<aquablu> just want to run limewire on kubuntu, but it doesnt have java,i tried fetching java packages from adept ,but trying to install limewire ,its saying java needs upgrading?
<aquablu> is there an easy way on kubuntu to get java
<Cornellius> Try EasyUbuntu
<Hawkwind> !java > aquablu
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<aquablu> im on a laptop and only kubuntu runs on it
<Dr_Willis> plus you may have to run that command to select the sun java, not the  open-sourced GCC variant.
<Dr_Willis> Plus you may want to check into that limewire alternative
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_Willis> !FrostWire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FrostWire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> silly defs. :P lol
<Hawkwind> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_Willis> silly case senetive defs. :P lol
<Ed_L> heh
<dein> isnt apollon a good replacement for limeywire?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use frostwire these days
<Dr_Willis> not tried apollon
<dein> hmm ill try frostwire and say if it's better
<Cornellius> Apollon is a frontend for giFT
<dein> gift also runs other networks other than openft
<dein> i think it grabs gnutella and can do fasttrack too
<dein> not that i use the fasttrack network anymore
<larson9999> phoey, i can't find a driver
<ironfroggy> does anyone know if there are .deb's available for ogre3d 1.2?
<digivore> hello
<Dr_Willis> hi
<jacob_> Hawkwind: Thanks for that link, it worked perfectly
<SHan_> i'm having some serious click lag in UT
<digivore> Hi, i have a question.. i just installed ubuntu.   and i'm trying to grasp how to install other programs, such as firefox...
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, sudo apt-get install <package>
<digivore> i've managed to download it and un-tar it... but after that... no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> from the command line
<Admiral_Chicago> or use adept
<Admiral_Chicago> open up a terminal, a konsole whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Admiral_Chicago> thats all you need, you don't need to compile from source or anything
<digivore> ahh ok cool,  this is installing from ubuntu server?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu server?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<Admiral_Chicago> it installs it from a repositories
<digivore> where are those?
<Admiral_Chicago> those are basically a grouping of packages available for install
<digivore> how do i know what else is in the repositories? and are they always the latest versions?
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, check synaptic or adept
<Admiral_Chicago> and no, its usually the latest stable version that has been uploaded to the repo
<farous> digivore: you can alwasy also check packages.ubuntu.com
<digivore> synaptic and adept.   websites?
<Admiral_Chicago> check your menu, they are programs.
<jacob_> if he just installed kubuntu he probably doesn't have synaptec, does he?
<digivore> ok,   so i did that 'sudo apt-get install firefox'   now how do i find the 'executable?'
<jacob_> type 'firefox' into a terminal
<jacob_> or check your menu
<jacob_> under internet
<Admiral_Chicago> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> nolte, you don't undestand
<farous> digivore: kappfinder for automatic inclusion in kde menu :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that command will find firefox online, download it, and install it
<digivore> ahh yah and there it is!
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, for your future information apt-get install <package> works for a lot of stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> like sudo apt-get install amarok will install a media player
<Admiral_Chicago> etc
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, just have your repos enabled
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<digivore> wow, i'd like to eventually try it with enlightenment.  but i just got ubuntu running and really want to learn how it all works.
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, i like kde and kubuntu
* Admiral_Chicago looks at channel name :P
<digivore> right kubuntu...   with the KDE
<waggle7622frack> why would my other systems see my kubuntu box, but it cant see them in smb://mynetwork/ even though I can ping them?
<digivore> ahhh..very new to this...  KDE, X, Enltnmnt...    what can they do differently?  why would one prefer one over another?
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, depends on your layout pref
<Admiral_Chicago> unline windows.
<Admiral_Chicago> waggle7622frack, you can ping them if they are online
<Admiral_Chicago> but that doesn't mean they exactly connect through your computer
<Admiral_Chicago> i dunno, don't ask me I suck at network
<waggle7622frack> Ok thanks for trying. Is there a good channel for networking that you know of?
<waggle7622frack> or samba?
<digivore> thanks fo rhelp
<digivore> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> waggle7622frack, try #samba
<waggle7622frack> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> i used it once, but I didn't get the network working...
<Admiral_Chicago> because I suck at networking
<ballchalk> hellloooo
<ballchalk> where can i back up my Xserver configs???
<ballchalk> like video adapter settings and everything?
<ballchalk> i had to reinstall kubuntu because i didn't know how to reconfigure
<noiesmo> ballchalk, you x config files are in /etc/X11
<noiesmo> xorg.conf is the main file
<ballchalk> nolte: thanks
<SHan_> i can boot into linux but i cant boot into windows :/
<SHan_> gives a stop error and reboots
<SHan_> think its grub thats messing up
<Phirax_On_Laptop> SHan_: is windows grub linux on the same drive?
<SHan_> yup
<ballchalk> does anyone know how i can increase the mouse sensitivity?
<ballchalk> in xwindows i think not kde
<ballchalk> on uhuntu that is
<SHan_> think you can help me Phirax_On_Laptop ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> SHan_: how are your partitions set? ie drive size, part0 size type etc
<SHan_> i dont have the XP bootable.. but i do have the 2k bootable :/
<SHan_> Phirax_On_Laptop, hold on
<SHan_> Phirax_On_Laptop, 4 partitions of 40 gb each
<SHan_> 2 to windows (ntfs) and 2 to linux (/ and /home)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> SHan_: and the order of them?
<SHan_> Phirax_On_Laptop, hda1=/, hda2=NTFS, hda3=FAT,hda4,hda5 =/home
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hda4 is the swap?
<SHan_> no
<SHan_> 6,7,8 are swap
<SHan_> hda4 is a logical freespace
<Phirax_On_Laptop> oh ok
<SHan_> 0.01 MBlol
<Phirax_On_Laptop> and you can boot linux fine?
<SHan_> yeah
<SHan_> but windows reboots half way through the boot
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i assume windows is on hda2?
<SHan_> i had manually added the windows boot option in grub since I had installed windows over linux
<SHan_> Phirax_On_Laptop, yeah
<SHan_> so i revocered linux from a live cd and then re configured grub
<Phirax_On_Laptop> ok so basically linux boots fine, but windows only half loads (as in you get the loading screen with the moving bar) then reboots?
<SHan_> yup
<Phirax_On_Laptop> that doesn't sound like a grub issue
<SHan_> then gives me a blue screen of death (stop error) for half a second and then reboots
<Phirax_On_Laptop> have you changed any hardware?
<SHan_> not that i can recollect
<SHan_> no
<Phirax_On_Laptop> or moves drives or anything
<SHan_> i had tried to detect a couple of drives that were not showing up at the office
<Phirax_On_Laptop> did you change any of the partitions at all?
<SHan_> but thats about it
<SHan_> nope
<SHan_> no changes in partition
<SHan_> i am doubting a boot sector virus
<SHan_> :/
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i wouldn't think so
<Phirax_On_Laptop> since it actually begins to boot
<SHan_> hmm
<SHan_> but a virus nonetheless?
<SHan_> or is it simply a corrupt MBR?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> usually windows craps itself like that when there is a driver issue or hardware change
<SHan_> hmm
<Phirax_On_Laptop> have you tried pressing f8 and running last know good configuration?
<SHan_> i tried safe mode
<SHan_> same results
<SHan_> but i didnt try last known
<SHan_> should I
<SHan_> ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i would try last know good config
<SHan_> kk
<SHan_> brb then
<Phirax_On_Laptop> cos safemode might be loading a bad drivers
<TheCoffeMaker> HI!
<Shan_> :/
<Shan_> nope
<Shan_> Phirax_On_Laptop, same result
<Shan_> its weird
<Shan_> i'm dead sure its a virus
<Shan_> cause i didnt change a thing!
<Phirax_On_Laptop> it could be
<Shan_> i tried scanning with clam
<Shan_> got bored and quit midway lol
<Phirax_On_Laptop> can you see what the bsod error is?
<TheCoffeMaker> somebody could install oracle 10g on AMD64?
<Shan_> nah.. it flashes for less than a milisecond at times and mostly i see nothing
<Shan_> just a dark screen
<Phirax_On_Laptop> and no recovery cd?
<Shan_> :(
<TheCoffeMaker> sorry ... Shan_ what's the problem?
<Shan_> i cant boot ito windows.. but i can get into linux just fine
<Shan_> windows gives a stop error half way thru and reboots
<Shan_> even in safe mode or lat known config etc etc etc
<Shan_> just simply reboots half way thru
<Shan_> and yeah Phirax_On_Laptop no cd
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hmm did you say you had a win2k cd?
<Shan_> yeah
<Shan_> i have a bootable win2k
<TheCoffeMaker> mmm typical ... congratulations :D welcome to the free software world
<Shan_> somewhere lol
<Shan_> lol TheCoffeMaker
<ballchalk> does anyone know how to run an app in wine that requires a cd? it keeps asking me for cd when the cd is already in
<Phirax_On_Laptop> have you tried using recovery console?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> using you win2k cd
<Shan_> no
<Shan_> but why would it work ofr an XP install?
<TheCoffeMaker> mmm i thik that this will not work
<Phirax_On_Laptop> well usually all it does is let you boot, gives you a few dos utils, and lets you login to your windows drive
<Shan_> hmm
<Shan_> worth a shot
<Shan_> brb
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i wouldn't think it would be much different, i'm pretty sure it will work
<TheCoffeMaker> but ... Are you needing copy the files from ntfs disk itsn't?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> you may need to edit your registry file, though that is a bitch in the win cmd prompt
<ballchalk> would i see winehq in adept?
<spring> hi, hi VMware ESX Server 1.5.2 Patch 5 is incompatible for VMWare server 1.0, right???
<TheCoffeMaker> have you tried to download avg free for linux and scan the windows partition?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> "have you tried to download avg free for linux and scan the windows partition?" yeah good idea
<TheCoffeMaker> ;)
<TheCoffeMaker> where r u from Phirax ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Melbourn australia
<Shan_> i think i know what the problem is
<Shan_> will it do that if there is no space on C?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> *err melbourne, lol can't even type my own cities name :O
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Shan_: quite possibly
<Shan_> hm
<Jucato> anyone here knows of a program that can play FLV (Flash Video) or something to convert FLV to some other format?
<Shan_> it told me that a few days back
<Shan_> and i uninstalled some unwanted stuff thats all
<Jucato> of course, a program in Linux/Kubuntu
<TheCoffeMaker> mmm i dont think ... but ... delete some file and try
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Shan_: use the cmd prompt on the recovery cd to chek how much space you have, usually you need 500mb free
<Shan_> i think i had about 700
<TheCoffeMaker> Jucato wich architecture?
<Jucato> 386
<Shan_> how do i find the size of a dir?
<TheCoffeMaker> download flash from universe repositories
<Jucato> it seems like I can play the FLV in Kaffeine, but without sound
<TheCoffeMaker> mmm so ... i dont know ... i hate flash at all cost
<Jucato> TheCoffeMaker: heheh! that's why I'm looking for a converter. So I won't have to look at it in YouTube more than once :-D
<Jucato> That's why I like Google Video better, coz I can download the video in AVI format...
<TheCoffeMaker> hahah ... use Google Videos
<red__> anyone know if the tv out (svideo) works on here with the actual ati drivers installed (which I already have installed)
<Jucato> unfortunately, there were some videos that don't have a Google Video copy... darn...
<TheCoffeMaker> :S so ... i cant help ... Im trying to get the flash player for amd64 but macromedia don't compile it for thisarchitecture  :S
<Jucato> yeah... looks like we all either have to wait for Flash Player 9 for Linux, or for Gnash to catch up...
<TheCoffeMaker> Shan_ what about u? .. can initialize win?
<TheCoffeMaker> Phirax what time is over there?
<Shan_> win?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> um its err 4:30pm
<TheCoffeMaker> windows
<epyfro> for me 8:30
<Shan_> beer time!!
<Shan_> no?
<Shan_> lol
<Phirax_On_Laptop> almost'
<Phirax_On_Laptop> :P
<Shan_> its 12 pm for me
<Phirax_On_Laptop> 1 hr
<epyfro> in France
<TheCoffeMaker> 3:30 A.M. - 19
<Shan_> whats with AMD and fan speeds?
<TheCoffeMaker> in Argentina
<Shan_> 12 p 19th in India
<Shan_> 12 pm even
<epyfro> :)
<Shan_> i think rentacoder is a sca
<Phirax_On_Laptop> Shan_: if your talking Athlon64, then usually the fan is dynamic, depends on your mobo though, and if you have cool n quite enabled it changes speed quite alot
<Shan_> m
<Shan_> lol
<TheCoffeMaker> India ... I work with an indian in citibank ;D
<Phirax_On_Laptop> lol
<Shan_> thats neat TheCoffeMaker  :-)
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i go to uni with a few indians,
<Shan_> everyone been to a Uni with a few indians
<Shan_> lol
<Phirax_On_Laptop> can't wait to watch the indian commonwealth games intro deal, some of your chicks are mighty hot :p
<Shan_> we are a part of every educatiuoa system in every country
<Shan_> amen to that
<insanekane> Phirax_On_Laptop: heh
<JohnFlux> Shan_: you're indian?
<Shan_> yeah JohnFlux
<red__> is there any form of a Notebook Hardcare Control for Kubuntu
<insanekane> Shan_: where from ?
<JohnFlux> Shan_: quick question - do you consider yourself asian?
<TheCoffeMaker> here in argentina is very strage to see an indian
<Shan_> insanekane, Pune the IT center hehe
<insanekane> Shan_: ah
<Shan_> JohnFlux, yeah
<insanekane> JohnFlux: i dont think the Americans would call us Asian
<JohnFlux> insanekane: same in europe
<Shan_> yeah
<Phirax_On_Laptop> well argentina is a log way from india i guess
<JohnFlux> insanekane: we don't tend to think of indians as asians
<Shan_> yeah
<Shan_> India rocks tho
<JohnFlux> asian == chinese/japanese
<Shan_> lol
<insanekane> JohnFlux: it is probably because we are from the "Indian Subcontinent"
<Shan_> well.. in that context.. i'm just Indian then
<unix_infidel> well, call it it SE Asia then.
<Jucato> geographically, India is in Asia
<insanekane> JohnFlux: Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Sinhalese ... all considered "Indian"
<JohnFlux> Jucato: of course
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i used to fly in to new dheli (spelling?) quite a bit
<unix_infidel> Phirax_On_Laptop: for what?
<Shan_> Phirax_On_Laptop, work related?
<TheCoffeMaker> Americans = USA natives, Canadian, Mexicans, Argentinians etc
<Jucato> new delhi
<JohnFlux> TheCoffeMaker: +australlian..
<Jucato> @_@
<Shan_> lol
<TheCoffeMaker> ?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> i used to live in kenya, so to get back home to aus our flights some times stop'd there,
<Phirax_On_Laptop> nah i was a kid back then
<Shan_> aaah
<Shan_> but i still think rentacoder is a scam
<TheCoffeMaker> JohnFlux: what are u trying to say?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> lol
<Shan_> lol
<unix_infidel> rentacoder?
<unix_infidel> wtf?
<Shan_> heh
<Shan_> its a freelance site
<TheCoffeMaker> yeap
<TheCoffeMaker> rent a coder
<JohnFlux> TheCoffeMaker: hmm, nothing - even us british get called american while on holiday ;)
<unix_infidel> why would i do that when i can have one on retainer for close to nil.
<TheCoffeMaker> hahaha
<Phirax_On_Laptop> exactly what it is, rent a coder
<unix_infidel> i mean that's nonsense.
<Shan_> heh
<Phirax_On_Laptop> a mate of mine has a company called hireanerd
<unix_infidel> i call my uncle up, he's like yea, i've got this nice indian boy to code your mysql stuff.
<Shan_> rofl
<unix_infidel> he doesnt smoke or anything.
<Phirax_On_Laptop> sorta close i guess
<Shan_> lol unix_infidel
<Shan_> i can be your ice Idia boy for embedded related needs
<Phirax_On_Laptop> lol
<unix_infidel> I still cant believe some people pay Rs. 4000 for a website anymore.
<Shan_> i dont thin my n key is working well
<Shan_> lol
<Shan_> is there a switch to see the progress of thee file being moved?
<TheCoffeMaker> can say me what's the meaning of lol?
<Shan_> Laugh Out Loud
<TheCoffeMaker> thanks!
<Shan_> npp
<Shan_> ad thats my Linux help for te day
<Shan_> i am buying trhe new G5 mouse
<Shan_> :-)
<unix_infidel> g5 mouse?
<unix_infidel> you mean mighty mouse?
<Shan_> lol
<Shan_> yes
<Shan_> i used to like the Atom Ant cartoon
<Shan_> hehe
<TheCoffeMaker> mmm I cant follow you :S
<TheCoffeMaker> haha
<TheCoffeMaker> ok Shan_ focus on your problem again ... can u delete the files?
<TheCoffeMaker> have you download avg free for linux?
<Shan_> TheCoffeMaker, i think i had :/
<Shan_> and i'm moving the files
<Shan_> not deleting them
<ballchalk> does anybody know where i can find sun-java5-jre ???
<ballchalk> adept messed it up
<TheCoffeMaker> yeap
<TheCoffeMaker> ohhh ... use the original fom sun
<TheCoffeMaker> and edit the /etc/profile file ... u will never have a problem ;)
<ballchalk> ?
<TheCoffeMaker> ??
<TheCoffeMaker> i dont use apt to get java working
<ballchalk> apt-get to install it i mean
<ballchalk> i might have set a repository and saw sun-java5-jre and bin in adept
<ballchalk> but it's no longer there
<Jucato> err.. I think it should be "don't use Adept to get java working"
<ballchalk> ya i kno i messed up my system
<ballchalk> but i'm just saying which ubuntu repository was it in?
<Jucato> ballchalk: dapper multiverse
<ballchalk> jucato what do i put in sources.list?
<TheCoffeMaker> yeap
<Shan_> mhm
<Shan_> should I buy the mouse on ebay?
<ballchalk> i'll add that to my sources.list
<Jucato> ballchalk: add "multiverse" to the line with "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<ballchalk> ok
<ballchalk> brb
<TheCoffeMaker> somebody can use all keys of M$ Natural 4k keyboard in Linux?
<Shan_> ok
<Shan_> i'm off to buy my mouse and hdd
<Shan_> :-)
<TheCoffeMaker> sorry ... someone   :P
<Shan_> bbl fellas
<Shan_> tc
<TheCoffeMaker> ok ... im trying to understand the meanings of all chating codes ... but ... bbl fellas ... it realy kill me
<insanekane> TheCoffeMaker: try getting Lineak ... i think that can help you with your keyboard
<Jucato> bbl = be back later
<TheCoffeMaker> :P
<ballchalk> Jucato: wow can i just add multiverse to all the lines?
<Jucato> ballchalk:  no
<ballchalk> i see some restricted
<Jucato> ballchalk: look for the one with "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<Jucato> then add (do not replace) "multiverse" to the end of that line
<ballchalk> yea i did
<Jucato> then you're set to go
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin" or sun-java5-jre
<ballchalk> the jre depends on the bin
<ballchalk> will apt-get automate that?
<Jucato> yep
<ballchalk> hmmm
<ballchalk> ok
<ballchalk> brb
<TheCoffeMaker> well ... ladys and gentlemen ... Im off ... Im so sleepy ... here is 4:00 A.M. ... pleased to meet all of u ... good bye
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hey would be ok to delete the config lines for tablet PC namely /dev/wacom from /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> TheCoffeMaker: night mate
<ballchalk> jre bin installed
<ballchalk> thanks
<Jucato> good
<Jucato> have fun ^_^
<mighty-d> how can i make ssh to run from start?
<Philip5> mighty-d: check the on boot in system settings / system services
<luc_> nick crouic6
<mighty-d> thanks philips
<Philip5> np
<ballchalk> k
<ballchalk> good night
<michael> hey all, quick question...  can ubuntu be installed from the command line?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> michael, as in not text based?
<michael> as in a terminal maybe?
<michael> trying on an older machine and its not showing me the whole graphic interface...
<michael> and no sliders
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hmm i'm sure there would be a way, you can definately do it using source, binary i guess there would be a way
<Phirax_On_Laptop> michael: have you tried the alternate (text based) installer?
<michael> no, how would i use that?
<Phirax_On_Laptop> what install disk do you have?
<michael> im new to this, but liking it, works great on my 'newer' machine
<michael> dapper
<Phirax_On_Laptop> do you have the dvd iso, or a single cd installer?
<michael> cd... but i just googled the text base, i see what u mean...
<Phirax_On_Laptop> yeah you'll need the alternate installer disck
<Phirax_On_Laptop> *disk
<michael> thank you, that looks to answer that
<Phirax_On_Laptop> no worries
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hsn_> how can i install opera browser?
<farous> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Phirax_On_Laptop> hsn_: you can get the deb file from www.opera.com, however if you are running AMD64 your out of luck
<redondo81> Hi friends, is there anyone who can help me to fix a modify throught iwconfig?
<redondo81> ???
<Cr4sh5> hey can someone help me partition my harddrive without getting rid fo the windows copy?
<Cr4sh5> please?
<baris_> hellooo
<Cr4sh5> hey can someone help me partition my harddrive without getting rid fo the windows copy?
<^MiNi_D^> Cr4sh5: i told you last night to use FDisk
<^MiNi_D^> :p
<Cr4sh5> >.< I looked it confused me
<Cr4sh5> wanna give me a hand please?
<^MiNi_D^> man fdisk
<Cr4sh5> ?
<^MiNi_D^> or cfdisk
<^MiNi_D^> type them in consol
<^MiNi_D^> e
<Cr4sh5> doesnt reconize
<cvasilak> yesterday adept informed that are some updates available, some of the updates were libfreetype, libfontconfig from the beerorkid repository(the one used for the xgl stuff). Now the fonts in my system are looking awesome, really really awesome!!!!. please check yourself to see it, i haven't have this kind of beautiful looking fonts in linux for years!!!
<^MiNi_D^> Cr4sh5: are you on windows now?
<^MiNi_D^> if you are
<^MiNi_D^> go and download partition magic
<^MiNi_D^> and have a play
<Cr4sh5> ok
<Cr4sh5> im getting the trial version
<^MiNi_D^> w/e
<^MiNi_D^> if u need
<^MiNi_D^> go and make it official
<fdoving> Cr4sh5: i suggest using the kubuntu live cd,and use qtparted.
<^MiNi_D^> or what fdoving said
<^MiNi_D^> cool people use Fdisk :p
<Cr4sh5> Fdisk isnt reconized as a command
<fdoving> Cr4sh5: lowercase f.
<^MiNi_D^> yes because your not on linux
<^MiNi_D^> :p
<^MiNi_D^> and fdisk was removed after win98
<altin>  3 check this http://www.goolook.ru/?ref_id=11389
<eitch0000> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<_simon> cool this works then?
<_simon> you can see this text?
<Healot> we can see it
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<Hobbsee> hi MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello Hobbsee!
<CVirus> how can I save my current session of open tabs in konqueror ?
<Jucato> CVirus: Settings > Save View Profile ... > Save URLs in Profile ??
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello abattoir!
<CVirus> Jucato: Thanks
<Jucato> CVirus: kool
<andrisp> hello.. when I open KTorrent, it says several times something like 'Cannot open torrent, broken torrent file' and some of my downloads are lost. Why is that ?
<andrisp> I noticed that I lost those torrents which are single avi files.
<andrisp> Not those who are a file collection in directory.
<eitch0000> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<D4m4ge> hellow
<steevk> hey
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<tobias> #kubuntu.de
<tobias> German or english?
<Healot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tobias> thx
<Healot> say it in German
<Healot>  :)
<MilhousePunkRock> thx in German, Healot? Danke!
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> just the feel of it
<tobias> Oh.. Danke *g*
<tobias> Any idea how i can use the epson stylus color DX3850 Scanner ?!
<Healot> the german line u like to say is "bed mit dir"...
<MilhousePunkRock> Healot "bed" is not a German word...
<tobias> :=)
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> bed mitt dir, try to say it to girls
<MilhousePunkRock> Healot Are you trying to argue with a native speaker about his language?
<MilhousePunkRock> :-)
<Healot> no...
<Healot> i know bed isn't german, but the line is meant to be :)
<MilhousePunkRock> "Bett mit Dir" maybe
<Healot> yup
<Healot> the German of bett I forgot
<MilhousePunkRock> Healot Still, that doesn't make sense... Maybe "Ich will mit Dir ins Bett" (= I want to go to bed with you)
<Healot> it wasn't suppose to, that's the point hoho
<MilhousePunkRock> Is anyone familiar with customizing Grub (beyond the average boot menu)?
<xombox> hello!
<xombox> does anybody use ORINOCO USB client silver?
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey! Do someone know howto get icons in Thunar? Using Kubuntu...
<misieq> how can i set system time using ntp?
<Hagbarddenstore> Hm... There's no one here to answer questions... A channel full of n00bs... Aint good if you want an answer... :/
<misieq> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 464 kB
<misieq> ubotu can always provide a little help :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can always provide a little help :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> Hagbarddenstore, read Kubuntu support, 3rd party app may no be supported?
<Hagbarddenstore> Healot:  Huh? I got working before... Just that I had to install like thousands (Lying) of packages to get the right one... It's a theme package...
<Hagbarddenstore> Healot:  And why shouldn't third party be supported?
<Hagbarddenstore> Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu the big family where we support it all...
<jott> misieq: you could just go to system settings -> time & date -> admin -> set date .. automatically...
<dvd> hellow... anyone knows how i can play mp3 in kubuntu?
<Healot> may not sir.... read may not be...
<dvd> i cant seem to play mp3 files in kubuntu
<Hagbarddenstore> dvd:  Have you enabled Universe and Multiverse?
<jott> (if you do not need a real ntpd running)
<Hagbarddenstore> What program do you use?
<dvd> ermm whats universe and multiverse? i'm using amarok
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hagbarddenstore> dvd:  Oh... Hm... Are you familiar with apt?
<Hagbarddenstore> Healot:  Good one...
<aliasfred> !sources
<aliasfred> !source
<Hagbarddenstore> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dvd> sorry, i'm not familiar with apt
<Hagbarddenstore> dvd:  Check ^ tht out...
<aliasfred> hmmm no more error for unknown command ?
<aliasfred> !bablabla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bablabla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hagbarddenstore> dvd:  Hm... You'll learn by time... :D
<aliasfred> ok im missing something :)
<dvd> ok
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hagbarddenstore> dvd:  Go private and I tell you more...
<aliasfred> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<aliasfred> moauaoua the last time i typed this , i got no answer :)
<arepie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Hagbarddenstore> aliasfred:  Maybe he doesn't respond to similiar messages in a small time window?
<Jucato> moauaowhat?!?!
<aliasfred> Hagbarddenstore: unlikely kludge :)
<Hagbarddenstore> =9
<Hagbarddenstore>  =)
<aliasfred> Jucato: similar to lol
<Jucato> oooh....
<Hagbarddenstore> Why is KDE so much better than Gnome or Xfce or any other windowmanager?
<aliasfred> better is relative perspective, gnome people think otherwise
<aliasfred> xcfe too i guess
<Hagbarddenstore> Why should I choose KDE then? (I need answers so I can tell others about KDE and have these answers...)
<Jucato> I agree with aliasfred. I like KDE, and I personally prefer it. But there's no totally objective measure of whether it's better or not
<Jucato> Why should you choose KDE? Because it gives you want you want and what you need. The answer is ultimately up to the person using it
<jott> Hagbarddenstore: things like kio are really great...
<Hagbarddenstore> Hm... ok
<Hagbarddenstore> jott:  Don't make it to hard for me... I can't stand there and explain why kio is so much better than gnome opposite...
<Jucato> I could recommend KDE, but I wouldn't go so far as trying to "convince" others with some marketing talk :-D
<aliasfred> jott: as an example, gnome has kio too, they call that gnome-vfs
<Jucato> but gnome-vfs isn't as, um... accessible as KIO?
<Hagbarddenstore> Jucato:  Well... Hm... Give the answer of: Why choose Linux instead of Windows?
<aliasfred> Jucato: then it is a matter of apps using the kio/gnome-vfs :)
<Jucato> Hagbarddenstore: the same answer that I give for "why choose KDE over GNOME"
<Jucato> aliasfred: what's GNOME's counterpart for KIO slaves?
<aliasfred> Jucato: gnome-vfs
<aliasfred> as a coder, do i believe that kde is better architectured than gnome, yes :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hagbarddenstore Hagbard as in "Hagbard Celine"?
<Jucato> aliasfred: so they have stuff like media:/, system:/, tar:/, settings:/, fish:/, etc?
<aliasfred> Jucato: yep all the same, well very similar i mean
<Jucato> aliasfred: could you please point me to a list of those gnome-vfs things? I've been trying hard to find them. KDE has a list in KHelpCenter, but I can't seem to find one for GNOME
<Jucato> all I know of are computer:// and burn://
<aliasfred> i dont think they have much funky stuff like system://,
<aliasfred> Jucato: me too :)
<arepie> hello, im trying to make a c++ program, what should i use to compile + editor in GUI. I've installed kdevelop, but i don't know hoe to compile the source code
<aliasfred> Jucato: i dont have any offhand
<Hagbarddenstore> MilhousePunkRock:  Huh? Hagbarddenstore as in Hagbard the Great as in a comic strip...
<aliasfred> Jucato: you will likely be able to find one as good as me :)
<Jucato> aliasfred: that's why I said that KIO was  more accessible than gnome-vfs
<aliasfred> Jucato: oh you mean kde is better documented. i think so too
<Jucato> not only better documented, but they also have more "visible" applications
<aliasfred> well all that is not very much on topic, and we try not to engage too much about 'we are good' 'they are bad' kinda stuff :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hagbarddenstore Ok... Never heard of it though...
<jott> aliasfred: its more like "why is this and that better" ;-)
<jott> aliasfred: or.. why do i like it more ;)
<Jucato> ehehe! sorry. I was just wondering about how to use gnome-vfs and bonobo (GNOME's counterpart to KParts, iirc)
<Jucato> thought you might know :-D
<jott> aliasfred: so as for why do i like c++ oo more then gobject ;)
<Hagbarddenstore> Well... You could say (Without starting flamewar) That KDE is the easier one.. Gnome is more flashy but harder to get help in.. (from docus) and Xfce is the really hard one... They all have advantages...
<aliasfred> i thought quite a lot about why people prefere kde over gnome, but it is offtopic :) maybe we should talk more over #kubuntu-offtopic
<aliasfred> i never go there :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> that's why we have so few people over there
<aliasfred> ok i put it in my bookmark then :)
<Jucato> but practically speaking, it's quite hard to absolutely stay on course/topic. there will always be digressions...
<Jucato> and it's also hard to determine where on-topic ends and off-topic starts
<aliasfred> i agree the point is more lets not do it too much :)
<jott> and anyway we at least have to pretend we like kde as we are in #Kubuntu ;)
<michael__> lol
<Jucato> lol
<michael__> i thought kde was the flashier one...hmm
<Jucato> ok, something more on topic: I've been having an extremely difficult time building the Applications index in KHelpCenter
<aliasfred> beginner asking for help feel less confortable asking questions when they disrupt a long passionated offtopic chat :)
<Jucato> I always have errors about htdig. And even when I install htdig, the Applications index still won't build properly
<Hagbarddenstore> Adept or Synaptics?  What do you prefer and why?
<Jucato> Hagbarddenstore: I think aliasfred has been pretty clear that this isn't the place for topics like this
<Hagbarddenstore> Jucato:  Hm.. In #Kubuntu-off then?
<Jucato> Hagbarddenstore: I think so
<Jucato> but honestly, I find the title "-offtopic" is a bit misleading, aliasfred.
<Jucato> the way I interpreted it the first time I saw it was that it's a place for Kubuntu users to talk about non-Kubuntu or non-Linux stuff
<Jucato> when actually it's also a place to talk about non-support but probably Kubuntu-related topics
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato Look at the channel info, this is Kubuntu-support... So discussing which WM is better is indeed OT
<aliasfred> Jucato: you want to strart #kubuntu-nonsupport channel ?
<Jucato> aliasfred: nope :-D
<aliasfred> hehe :)
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: yes, I know. But notice I said, "title" not "topic"
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato But aren't the "simple" channels always support channels?
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: yes, but there's no indication that #kubuntu-offtopic is the place for non-support, Kubuntu-related or otherwise, topics
<Jucato> also notice I didn't say that there was nothing wrong with the #kubuntu title/name...
<jott> MilhousePunkRock: well they tend to provide support but not necessarily exclusive ;)
<Jucato> anyway, I digress again. My apologies...
<misieq> there was a perl script called bashful i think, that retrieved quotes from bash.org and presented them with colors, nice formatted etc... you guys know where to get it?
<jott> but at least this channel has the topic "Kubuntu Support Channel" ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato I believe you can even discuss non-Linux topics over in #kubuntu-offtopic, just with the kubuntu people...
<misieq> at second thought that script could also be python
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: yes. #kubuntu-offtopic, as I am led to believe, is a place for non-support, Kubuntu-related, non-Kubuntu-related, Linux-related, non-Linux related, topics. But the name #kubuntu-offtopic and the absence of a clear topic/description would lead one to presume that it is not the place to have non-support but Kubuntu-related topics
<Jucato> jott: yeah. But what is the ratio of people reading the complete topic? the fact that newcomers don't seem to be aware about pastebin says a lot...
<Jucato> oh well...
<Jucato> Er... anyone here who could help me with the KHelpCenter Applications index problem I have?
<jott> Jucato: whats the exact problem / error message?
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato That fits with the misleading name of this channel, doesn't it? ;-)
<misieq> !bashful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashful - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> well, kubuntu-offtopic is more misleading :-D
<michael__> well for kubuntu support this is def on 'off topic'... hehe
<Jucato> jott: ok, that's weird... I used to get a htdig error... but now there's no error. But I still can't "Search" the Applications Index
<Jucato> it only searches the UNIX manual pages
<Jucato> This is the output of KHelpCenter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21065
<jott> ah i see i get the same too
<jott> looks like the perl script is broken ;)
<Jucato> so basically KHelpCenter is useless for me, unless I know what I'm looking for and where it is...
<octan> hi all
<Heruka> hi-nightmare with pairing bluetooth-many days-no success-any suggestions
<jott> Jucato: edit line 94 and remove one of the kde's ;)
<octan> im having problems after a  update.. i use synaptic, but after the update with adept synaptic stoped working, when i try to run it i get this error message:
<octan> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jucato> misieq: I think I found what you were looking for through Google. unfortunately, the site says that it's not working anymore
* MilhousePunkRock is off, CU later everyone!
<jott> Jucato: /usr/bin/khc_docbookdig.pl
<Jucato> misieq: http://t2.technion.ac.il/~shynahum/bashful/
<jott> Jucato: in line 94 there is $kdekdehtmldir that should probably be $kdehtmldir
<michael__> jucato, try the google cache?
<Jucato> michael__: huh?
<Jucato> jott: ok, I will try
<Hagbarddenstore> synaptics:  Hey again
<michael__> advanced search, cache supposed to load pages from its cache like 6 months ago
<Jucato> michael__: err... I don't need Google's cache... I was telling misieq that the python script she was looking for was no longer working
<arepie> how to code c++ in kubuntu?
<michael__> oh sorry
<michael__> missunderstood
<Jucato> no problem
<eguzki_> hola
<_rince_> mrgn
<Jucato> jott: didn't work... I still can't search the Applications Manual. Although it says that the manual/index was built successfully. must be a bug?
<jott> Jucato: yes definitely
<jott> Jucato: ah http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2006/07/msg00273.html look here..
<jott> Jucato: my "fix" did not help them either as it seems ;)
* Jucato sighs
<jott> but they claim its fixed in the latest debian package...
<Jucato> I'll go check in VMWare is SUSE (KDE 3.5.4) is experiencing the same thing
<Jucato> KHelpCenter and the KDE and Kubuntu docs are nice... but practically useless if all you can do is search the UNIX manuals
<jott> hehe workaround: google ;)
<Jucato> although, the help:/ kio slave works fine but it's very limited...
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> oh, which reminds me to make a Google home page :-D
<jott> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126804 hmmmm
<jott> seems to exist since atleast 3.5.2 ;)
<Jucato> it's been there since KDE 3.5.1, I think...
<Hobbsee> oh, that bug...
* Hobbsee couldnt seem to reproduce that
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you have a perfectly working KHelpCenter?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i dont quite know...
<Hobbsee> it's been a long while since i tried it out
<Jucato> where you can search within the Applications manual and the UNIX manuals?
<Jucato> oh well...
* Hobbsee double checks
<jott> but it looks like its debian specific...
<jott> (at least only debian references)
<Hobbsee> Global symbol "$kdekdehtmldir" requires explicit package name at /usr/bin/khc_docbookdig.pl line 94.
<Hobbsee> Execution of /usr/bin/khc_docbookdig.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> Jucato: its' screwed
<Jucato> yeah.. figures.. :-(
<Hobbsee> there's a bug in LP for that, i know
<Hobbsee> i dont know the fix though
<Jucato> I'm just puzzled that the bug is still alive after all this time...
<Jucato> just like the K Menu bug....
<djclue917> does anybody know how to call the Run dialog manually?
<djclue917> via a command for example..
<Jucato> ALt+F2
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> um...
<djclue917> Jucato: I
<djclue917> oops
<djclue917> Jucato: I'm doing something with KDE.. hehe
<Jucato> searching...
<Jucato> grr I remember coming across it before...
<GeneralZod> djclue917:You might want to look at Katapult, which is like the Run Dialog++ and can be invoked via dcop.
<Jucato> but he needs the command
<Jucato> djclue917: I think you better start searching KDCOP :-D
<fdoving> djclue917: 'dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface popupExecuteCommand'
<Jucato> fdoving: kool
<Jucato> rawr!
<fdoving> djclue917: you can also populate the text field with another argument, like 'dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface popupExecuteCommand kate'
<djclue917> fdoving: thanks!
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<Jucato> I kept on searching for "run" in KDCOP...
<Jucato> farewell soon, beloved KDCOP...
<fdoving> i use the good old commandline-dcop :)
<Jucato> jott: It's a Debian only bug. SUSE works fine
<thoth> :)
<Jucato> fdoving: eheheh
<Jucato> but still, you would need the to know at least the proper keywords, right?
<fdoving> you get lists of available functions.
<Jucato> btw, KDBus is already available, but still a bit empty
<fdoving> 'dcop' gives you the initial list.. 'dcop kdesktop' gives you the kdesktop list.. etc.
<fdoving> kdcop is nice though.
<Jucato> fdoving: same with KDCOP, except in a nice GUI, tree-like structure
<Jucato> and a nice search feature
<fdoving> i can see that.. started it now, just to take a look. alot better than when i tested it last time. a few years ago :)
<Jucato> fdoving: too bad it will be a bit useless soon. But KDBus seems to built the same way. so no worries :-D
<fdoving> and for konq sessions you get the icons from the website.
<synaptics> anyone knows how to disable synaptics tapping in kubuntu?
<Jucato> kool! Firefox 1.5.0.4 has been added to the list of Browser Identifications. When did this happen?
<gianluca> ciao a tutti
<fdoving> synaptics: i suggest installing 'ksynaptics' and use alt+f2 'kcontrol' find synaptics in tthere.
<gianluca> there is a channel for italian irc?
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> oh there... he beat me to it :-D
<gianluca> tks ubotu
<Jucato> kool! the new Firefox 1.5.0.4 spoof works flawlessly with Gmail!
<gianluca> bat you responde me in english
<synaptics> fdoving:  i found synaptics there but i cant configure it
<michael__> quick ? is there any disadvantage to using text install?
<djclue917> Jucato: are you using Xgl? :D
<Jucato> djclue917: nope
<Jucato> gotta go. dinner time :-D
<West-en-en> hello?
<West-en-en> i nedd help with grub
<West-en-en> i have 4 partitions
<West-en-en> System, Windows, Linux, Linux swap
<West-en-en> and i need to rewrite MBR
<West-en-en> should I use grub then?
<xanax`> hello
<fdoving> synaptics: can't configure, how can't? no option? (i don't have a synaptics touchpad myself, so i don't really know anything beyond this).
<synaptics> fdoving: yes. there arent any option
<synaptics> hmm any other way?
<fdoving> synaptics: hmm.. is there a 'administration mode
<fdoving>  button? at the bottom.
<thoth> Hei maybe anyone know about baselayout update
<fdoving> baselayout?
<thoth> ya
<fdoving> what is that?
<jott> sounds like gentoo ;)
<thoth>  baselayout   it is some bug after update
<thoth> gentoo ;)    it is there also
<fdoving> thoth: do you get a error message? can you post it to http://pastebin.ca ?
<ubuntu> really need help!
<thoth> okey , just sec
<synaptics> <fdoving> synaptics: hmm.. is there a 'administration mode<--nope
<ubuntu> i have packed my linux system in a tar file
<ubuntu> then i formated the whole drive, i installed xp and linux
<ubuntu> booted the live-cd and extracted the tar file in the linux-partition, edit men.lst, rewrite MBR
<ubuntu> but when i try to boot, i get this error /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<ubuntu> what is it??
<ubuntu> please, i need help!
<SubNet> Hello Guys
<thoth> but when i try to boot, i get this error /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<SubNet> Problem: external USB-Disk with NTFS is not writable
<thoth> hei you must do :
<thoth> boot from livecd
<thoth> mount root part
<thoth> &
<thoth> mknod -m 660 console c 5 1
<SubNet> umask=000 is in fstab, rw-entry is in fstab
<SubNet> mount says it is mounted ro o.O
<jott> SubNet: default ntfs has no write support
<ubuntu> thoth: are you atlking to me?
<SubNet> jott: How can i get write-support in dapper?
<jott> SubNet: you need to go for ntfs-3g (or was it ntfs-g3?)
<jott> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<SubNet> is that free of charge?
<tk> yes, its free
<jott> free
<SubNet> cool - thx so far
<tk> and it works great, I use it :)
<bruno___> hello
<jott> tk: do you know if it supports compressed folders?
<SubNet> jott: How stable and secure is that driver?
<tk> jott: where were you when I asked about it, having a DEB woulda been so much nicer :P
<ubuntu> please, thoth, are you talking to me?
<ubuntu> should i do the mknod thing?
<jott> SubNet: well as its stated "extensively tested" but "use with caution" so.. own risk ;)
<jott> but should work fine...
<ubuntu> i have done that and i will try to reboot now, thanks!
<tk> jott: never used compressed folders...
<jott> tk: ok i see ...just curious..
<fdoving> synaptics: then i don't have any more ideas. tried ubuntuforums.org ?
<michael__> tk, how long have u been using that?
<tk> thoth: are you privmsg'ing ubuntu? :P
<synaptics> i'll try that out fdoving
<tk> michael__: a week or so, I've used it to xfer... a little over gig of data between linux and ntfs
<michael__> no corruption?
<michael__> i would guess so far....
<michael__> formatting new drive as we type to work for both os's, was gonna fat32 to be safe
<michael__> but...
<tk> michael__: no problems yet
* tk is away, gonna try and catch a bus [l/ off] [p/off] 
<michael__> have u tried the driver for windows that allows ext2 access?
<michael__> or heard about..
<jott> michael__: yes works quite good..
<SubNet> How can I find out if fuse is installed or not??
<SubNet> FUSE is a kernel-Module - sth for ntfs-support
<thoreauputic> SubNet: it's in the kernel - sudo modprobe fuse
<jorik> fuse is a userspace filesystem driver ... i don't think you need it for ntfs-support
<thoreauputic> SubNet: if that says nothing, fuse is there ( it should be by default - just add it to /etc/modules to have it load on boot)
<thoreauputic> jorik: I think the new ntfs write program uses fuse ( might be wrong)
<SubNet> thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> I use it for sshfs
<jorik> and for gmail-fs ;-)
<thoreauputic> ntfs-3g or something like that?
<thoreauputic> hmm yes google says ntfs-3g uses fuse apparently
<jorik> i wonder if it's possible to use fuse to have / on an ftp site
<shiv> thoreauputic: the forums have the best how to I was up and running in 2 min
<thoreauputic> shiv: ah, good to know :)
<shiv> thoreauputic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<thoreauputic> thanks
<thoreauputic> jorik: ftp I don't know, but it works with sshfs to mount a remote shell space ( a bit like gnome-vfs but IMO better )
<tobias> I've got a windows fileserver in my LAN. I'm mounting its shares via fstab. It all works well. But when I hybernate my laptop and start it again later, the mounts don't work anymore. sudo mount -a did not help. Any ideas?
<jorik> yeah i know, but i was thinking, if you'd create an initrd that does the mounting and then chrooted, it should be possible ... no?
<thoreauputic> jorik: that's too advanced for my feeble knowledge :)
<jorik> n00b ! :p
<thoreauputic> yes, sort of a n00b in some ways and not others :)
<thoreauputic> jorik: I only know stuff I'm interested in I guess - or need :)
<jorik> when i started out linux i had a seperate partition to try all kinds of wierd stuff like that ... i learned a lot
<thoreauputic> jorik: right - that's why I played with sshfs ( it seemed cool ) I also wasted a lot of time trying to understand midi, soft synth, jackd and other stuff like that - I still don't quite understand any of it to be honest :)
<jorik> cool
<thoreauputic> jorik: there's just so much you can learn - it would never end :)
<jorik> do you know any decent music-creating software ?
<thoreauputic> as in midi? Rosegarden is pretty nice
<thoreauputic> I haven't played with audacity and friends much
<jorik> no as in, i wanna record my saxophone and then throw some effects on it
<thoreauputic> ah - probably start with Audacity then
<thoreauputic> ardour is the hard-core music app apparently ( I took one look and ran )
<thoreauputic> ;p
<jorik> hehehe
<Jucato> excuse me, is rosegarden something like Finale?
<jott> hehe the ardour screenshot looks funny ;)
<jorik> well imma get back to work, i'll try ardour later
<thoreauputic> no idea since I don't know finale
* jorik disappears
<Jucato> um... ok ^_^
<thoreauputic> Jucato: rosegarden allows you to write music and make midis or rosegarden's special format - it has notation both traditional and in the "midi" style
<thoreauputic> ie you can write music in staves with notes if you read music
<Jucato> and by traditional you mean like musical score sheets?
<thoreauputic> you can also print it out etc
<thoreauputic> right
<Jucato> kool! it is like Finale
* Jucato is installing...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: be warned - you might need to wrestle with midi configuration and/or soft synth or timidity
<jott> oh Jucato btw i solved the khelpcenter problem ;)
<Jucato> thoreauputic: oh ok... ^_^
<Jucato> jott: really? care to share? :-D
<thoreauputic> Jucato: depending on your sound card
<redondo81> Hi, is there anyone can help me to install 3d desktop?
<thoreauputic> !info 3ddesk
<ubotu> Package 3ddesk does not exist in dapper
<jott> Jucato: step 1) install htdig 3.2 ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/htdig backport this)
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Jucato> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<jott> 2) fix the one line i told you
<thoreauputic> !info 2ddesktop
<ubotu> Package 2ddesktop does not exist in dapper
<thoreauputic> hah
<redondo81> I try now
<thoreauputic> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<jott> 3) in /usr/bin/khc_docbookdig.pl set $htdigdata = "/etc/htdig/"
<thoreauputic> 3rd time lucky..
<Jucato> jott: which version of htdig is in the repos? I have that one installed
<thoreauputic> oh oops I should have read...
<jott> 4) /usr/bin/khc_htsearch.pl set $htsearchpath="/usr/lib/cgi-bin/htsearch"
<jott> Jucato:  3.1 or so.. plus it depends on apache what is really unnecessary..
<Jucato> jott: so I must install the Edgy version of htdig won't it cause some conflicts?
<jott> Jucato: backport.. just get source from the edgy page apply patch and do a dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<jott> if you have some webspace i can give you the deb..
<jott> or some place to put it..
<jott> 1.8mb
<amachu> hi all... this is basic bout IRC
<Jucato> hm... hold on....
<grothesk> What ist the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<grothesk> sudo dpkg --reconfigure foobar?
<amachu> how to retain a IRC channel after leaving the channel?
<Jucato> jott: something strange happened :-D
<fdoving> amachu: you can rejoin a channel with the command '/join #channelname', for example '/join #kubuntu'
<Jucato> jott: I followed the instructions using the htdig from Dapper. I can now search the Applications manuals, but I get this
<Jucato> "There is no documentation available for /file://home/jucato/.kde/share/apps/khelpcenter/index/kde_application_manuals.tmp/index.html."
<jott> Jucato: http://rapidshare.de/files/29971983/htdig_3.2.0b6-1_i386.deb.html
<amachu> fdoving: i want to b an operator of a new channel..
<eitch0000> anyone got an idea why the keyboad layout is not working anymore when I'm in the xgl server?
<jott> Jucato: it does not work with 3.1..
<Jucato> oh ehehe! stubborness... ^_^
<Jucato> thanks! I'm downloading it now
<Jucato> I guess I have to remove the older htdig?
<fdoving> amachu: ah, you mean registering a channel? '/msg chanserv help register'
<fdoving> !register > amachu
<jott> Jucato: hmm i guess apt should take care.. but it cant hurt..
<fdoving> amachu: you have to register your nickname before registering channels. FYI.
<Jucato> err.. ok I'm going to sound noobish... can apt-get install from .deb??
<amachu> fdoving: ok, i have my nick registered
<jott> Jucato: dpkg -i bla.deb
<Jucato> ah ok
<fdoving> amachu: then '/msg chanserv help register' should be helpful for you.
<jott> so its actually not apt you are right ;)
<Jucato> jott: thank you very much for this. I have no idea about the source code fakeroot thingy... @_@
<amachu> fdoving: ok.. i will try..
<jott> Jucato: there is probably an easy howto somewhere ;)
<jott> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jucato> ehehe! Ubuntu Backports are non-functional... silly ubotu :-D
<jott> ;)
<amachu> REGISTER #ubuntu-ta Kayalvizhi1!
<Jucato> here goes everything...
<Jucato> kool! now I kan see it building :-D
<fdoving> amachu: that is with a '/msg chanserv ' in front.. and please use another password next time :)
<fdoving> have to go buy some food. later.
<Jucato> now it's really building, liKe it did in SUSE!
<Jucato> jott: so I'm presuming this is fixed in Edgy?
<jott> i hope so..
<jott> at least the right htdig is used..
<Jucato> yeah, I hope so too
<jott> if those perl scripts are fixed... i don't know ,)
<Jucato> hmm... this will taKe quite some time... 0%...
<jott> hehe i think it jumps to 100%
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> right as always
<Jucato> kool! thanks jott! KHelpCenter is now more useful :-D
<jott> ;) no problem
<Jucato> now, if only Kubuntu added it's docs to the index...
<Jucato> jott: does the search only point to a topic or specific manual? it does not point to the specific section of that manual?
<jott> Jucato: hm i don't know ;)
<jott> never used it before ;)
<Jucato> eheheh! ok. I guess I could live with that.
<redblades> hi all. I'm in a bit of trouble.
<jott> does suse so?
<Jucato> nah :-D
<redblades> I was running regular Ubuntu, and I installed kubuntu-desktop.
<redblades> I tried to remove gnome
<Jucato> but SUSE's own SUSE-specific docs have their own index. so you could search SUSE's docs, App docs, and UNIX manuals
<jott> yeah i see..
<redblades> And it went okay, except it stopped halfway though, and chucked me onto a non-X session
<redblades> Then, I tried to log in, and it said "/bin/bash does not exist" or similar.
<Jucato> jott: thank you again!!
<redblades> I'm also having issues because a need to use a command line, but konsole is not working, giving an error about malconfigured pty/
<Jucato> isn't rosegarden supposed to be Qt based?
<redblades> Huh?
<Jucato> err.. sorry, completely different topic
<thoreauputic> Jucato: as far as aI know, yes
<Jucato> thoreauputic: it looks like GTK 1 here... like Audacity
<thoreauputic> Jucato: you did install the new one, right?
<Jucato> from the repos...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: rosegarden4 ?
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> ok...
<Jucato> I thought.... oh well...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: sorry- should have told you
<thoreauputic> Jucato: apt-cache search rosegarden shows 3 versions
<thoreauputic> the nice one is rosegarden4
<Jucato> thoreauputic: thanks. I'm installing it now
<thoreauputic> OK - you'll like this version better :)
<Jucato> I hope so :-D
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic> just be prepeared for much googling if midi doesn't work out of the box
<Jucato> thoreauputic: midi has never worked out of the box for me...
<Jucato> T_T
<Jucato> so I guess this would be a good time to research on how to make it work
<thoreauputic> Jucato: you and lots of others I'd say ( including me)
<waspius> hi has anyone used kleansweep???
<Jucato> thoreauputic: I was trying to look for a page in the Finale website to show you what Finale is... but I seem to have gotten lost in the web site @_@
<waspius> cause i dont know how safe it is to remove stuff
<Jucato> thoreauputic: good thing there's Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finale_(computer_program)
<Jucato> err... "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finale_(computer_program)"
<thoreauputic> Jucato: thanks :)
<Jucato> darn! it didn't include the (....) which is part of the URL
<Jucato> I hope Rosegarden is something like that...
<redblades> Hi all. Look, I really really need some help.
<thoreauputic> Jucato: well, rosegarden4 has a lot less buttons ;)
<redblades> I can't get konsole working, so I have _no_ shells at all.
<redblades> I'm having a lot of weird stuff happening.
<thoreauputic> redblades:  ctrl-alt-F1
<thoreauputic> redblades: or F2.3.4.5 ...
<redblades> No, because I get a message "/bin/bash does not exist"
<thoreauputic> redblades: well, what does  echo $SHELL say?
<redblades> How should I know?
<redblades> I can't get to a shell
<n3storm> redblades: you are on another computer are you?
<redblades> No
<n3storm> ??
<thoreauputic> redblades: *cough*  ctrl-alt-F1 to get a prompt
<redblades> It actually says "bin/bash does not exit" as in, not /bin/bash, but bin/bash
<thoreauputic> redblades: then type your username and pass to log in, and type  echo $SHELL
<thoreauputic> ah
<redblades> Doesn't work!
<redblades> I'm sorry.
<thoreauputic> so it thinks the path is in the same directory - weird
<redblades> I'm just a little stressed. : )
<jott> redblades: have you messed around with /etc/passwd?
<redblades> Where is the file that controls where it looks for such things?
<thoreauputic> redblades: so what is giving that message ?
<redblades> Uhh... no OH SHIT.
<redblades> I just realised, I removed a group from /etc/groups
<thoreauputic> redblades: you must have some kind of shell or nothing would come up at all
<tobias__> hello all! hope your hangover is not as hellish as mine...
<redblades> Aghhhh!
<n3storm> redblades: which group?
<redblades> redblades
<thoreauputic> oh dear
<redblades> I don't have a user redblades on the system so I assumed it wasn't important,
<thoreauputic> redblades: boot in recovery mode to get a root shell
<tobias__> im on a quest to install a hp color laserjet 5m at my local independent activist house, via network, anyone have any experience in stuff like that?
<n3storm> thoreauputic is right
<redblades> Uhh... can I use a live CD?
<n3storm> redblades: better not
<n3storm> or you wouldn't know if the problem is fixed
<tobias__> please aid me in my quest so i dont have to boot.... the x word ....
<tobias__> followed with a ... p.... may the great penguin forgive me
<tobias__> and save this independent activist house from the gates of hellbill
<waspius> anyone know an easy firewall to use??or basically an interface for iptables?
<jott> tobias__: so you want to provide a network share with the printer or print on an existing network share with the printer?
<Smooph> waspius: fwbuilder and something with dog I heard are good
<redblades> Okay, everyone, I'll be back
<tobias__> jott: i got the printer connected to a router, which is connected to internet and my machine
<Jucato_> thoreauputic: is it normal for Rosegarden to freeze the whole system when launched from the K Menu?
<waspius> Smooph: i have tried guarddog but i did not know how to use it
<jott> tobias__: so .. what protocol? smb? ipp?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: erm, no
<tobias__> jott: hmmm... kubuntu?
<Jucato_> thoreauputic: it did that, 3 times...
<Jucato_> it only ran when I entered the command from the command line...
<tobias__> jott: im not so versed in protocols, how do i find out which protocol we use`?
<jott> tobias__: no.. the network printer share uses some protocol to access it..
<thoreauputic> Jucato: try launching from a terminal and see if you get some useful error messages
<Jucato_> thoreauputic: that's the thing. It runs successfully when launched from the terminal...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: ah - maybe check the menu command then
<Jucato_> ok...
<tobias__> jott: can i find out in the manual of the printer? I just connected a tp cable from the printer to the router
<thoreauputic> Jucato: you might have something in the menu command it doesn't like
<Jucato_> the K Menu command uses "rosegarden4". I launched it from the CLI using "rosegarden" only
<jott> tobias__: so you can access the printer via http://printerip ?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: don't know why - but I've seen the same thing with konq
<larson9999> linux rocks!!
<Jucato_> ok.. here goes nothing :-D
<tobias__> jott: how can i find the ip?
<tobias__> jott: is there some way to list the ips?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: hmmm did you uninstall the old rosegarden?
<larson9999> it never promised you a rosegarden
<jott> tobias__: depends ...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: here /usr/bin/rosegarden is a symlink to rosegarden4
<MetaMorfoziS> re
<tobias__> jott: hmmm
<jott> tobias__: one way would be not install nmap and scan you local subnet for active computers..
<jott> tobias__: another would be to access your router and see if you can find the dhcp log..
<tobias__> jott: hmm, i dont have the login and password to the router
<jott> but i undestood right, that this printer is a network printer with a normal cat network port?
<tobias__> its got a tp network port that i connected to a tp cable and to the router, which is so connected with one tp cable to the adsl thingie, and the router is also connected to my machine with a tp cable
<jott> ok..
<psb154> Which 'deb http...' source string do I have to change in order to download sun-java5-bin please?
<jott> try "sudo apt-get install nmap" in a konsole..
<tobias__> oki:)
<Jucato> thoreauputic: yep, it was the K Menu entry alright...
<thoreauputic> !repositories > psb154
<thoreauputic> Jucato: what weirdness did it have in there?
<Jucato> -caption "%c" %i <forgot the third>
<Jucato> I had to remove all of them...
<tobias__> jott: installed
<thoreauputic> Jucato: heh - I've seen these kinds of errors in the Kmenu before - I usually just replace with a vanilla command
<Jucato> a vanilla what? @_@
<jott> tobias__: ok now find out your local subnet ips... like 192.168.0.* or 192.168.168.* .. if you don't know do ifconfig and look for it..
<tobias__> oki
<thoreauputic> Jucato: umm - a plain command like /usr/bin/rosegarden4  ?
<fjellrev1> I just installed kubuntu but gnome is still running,anyone out there that could tell me how to get the full kubuntu exprience ?
<jott> tobias__: then do "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0-255" where you replace the first 3 numbers with your subnet...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: as opposed to the chocolate fudge kludge that was there before ;-)
<tobias__> jott: oki
<tobias__> jott: a million computer screen apeared
<tobias__> screens
<Jucato> ok that does it...
<Jucato> goodbye rosegarden
<fdoving> Jucato: what is your problem with rosegarden?
<Jucato> it just freezes my whole system whenever I try to start it
<Jucato> sometimes it starts, sometimes it doesn't
<thoreauputic> fjellrev1: just choose KDE as session on the login screen
<fdoving> oh, interessting.
<Jucato> interesting and annoying...
<Jucato> maybe some other time... T_T
<fdoving> i did some rosegarden packaging a while back.. what version do you use, jucato ?
<thoreauputic> Jucato:  strace rosegarden4
<Jucato> rosegarden4 from the repositories
<Jucato> thoreauputic: will that have a possibility of freezing my system again?
<fdoving> Jucato: dapper?
<Jucato> yep
<thoreauputic> Jucato: probably - but it might give you clues
<thoreauputic> Jucato: anyway I'm sure fdoving knows far more than I
<Jucato>  @_@
<thoreauputic> being a packager etc
<Jucato> thanks, but I removed it, for now...
<Jucato> some other time perhaps...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: you have a short patience span ;)
<Jucato> no, I just can't keep on restarting again and again tonight
<fdoving> thoreauputic: don't count on it.
<fdoving> .. that i know more than you.. that is.
<thoreauputic> Jucato: it took me about a week to figure out timidity as server, ports, freepats, config etc etc to get it all working on my rubbish sound card :)
<fdoving> Jucato: if you want to, you can get rosegarden4 1.2.3 and dssi from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/ - unmaintained.
<Jucato> thoreauputic: I have spent almost 12 hours doing a server (minimal) install of Kubuntu, installing X and kde-core from the command line, installing every bit and piece of KDE that I needed. I think I have enough patience for this. But just not tonight (it's night time here)
<thoreauputic> fdoving: the problem isn't so much rosegarden as midi etc
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I was just kidding - I understand
<thoreauputic> :)
<redblades> Hi!
<fdoving> thoreauputic: i know, but 1.2.3 is alot better than 1.0
<redblades> I'm back.
<fdoving> Jucato: that is 'deb http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/ ./' if you want it in sources.list
<javi25> holaaaaaaa
<redblades> Well, I still have the same error, although I can't actually recall the exact line so :s
<thoreauputic> fdoving: looks like I have 1.0.1-2 or so here according to dpkg
<Jucato> fdoving: thanks. I really appreciate it. I hope you don't take offence, but I can't work on it right now :-(
<fdoving> thoreauputic: yes, that's the dapper one.
<thoreauputic> fdoving: yup
<thoreauputic> fdoving: so the newer one is available as a deb that installs on dapper without complaint?
<fdoving> thoreauputic: the unofficial one i've packaged, yes.
* thoreauputic checks the URL
<thoreauputic> ah I see - I might try it then - thank you !
<Jucato> thoreauputic: did you see the wikipedia page I linked to? is Rosegarden really something like Finale?
<larson9999> think gimpshop will ever make it into the ubuntu repos?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: looks similar but I haven't looked closely to be honest - probably not as advanced
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I mean not as advanced as finale looks at first glance
<Jucato> I see
<Jucato> I was just looking for a way to make some music sheets and play them (in any format). But it's not at the top of my list right now. so maybe some other time...
* thoreauputic downloads the new deb from fdoving 's URL
<fdoving> thoreauputic: i'd suggest adding 'deb http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/ ./' to sources.list, as it depends on the new dssi which is also in the repo.
<thoreauputic> fdoving: ah OK will do - thanks for the tip
* Jucato is too scared to try... but also very much tempted...
<thoreauputic> fdoving: it doesn't appear to be installing any dependencies from that repo ?
<thoreauputic> fdoving: there are two "recommends"
<Jucato> whoa, jpatrick's here ^_^
<jpatrick> Jucato: hey man
<Jucato> hehe! the youngest Kubuntu dev! ^_^
<thoreauputic> fdoving: comments? I don't see dssi
<jpatrick> Jucato: I've had a long break...
<Jucato> jpatrick: kool! you guys deserve it. :-D
<Jucato> now get back to work on Edgy! lol
<jpatrick> Jucato: i've hardly done anything for Edgy..
<Jucato> hehehe
<jpatrick> Jucato: how are you?
<Jucato> jpatrick: fine. tweaking things here and there. experimenting with stuff. breaking my system :-D
<fdoving> thoreauputic: hm? i was away for a sec.
<thoreauputic> fdoving: I'm puzzled - I see two recommends but no dependencies
<thoreauputic> and nothing about dssi
<fdoving> thoreauputic: ok, my bad then. might be just build-depends. I don't remember.
<thoreauputic> and of course an authentiaction warning, but that's expected
<thoreauputic> *authentication
<Jucato> aunthenti-action does sound good... ^_^
<thoreauputic> fdoving: OK well I'll go ahead then :) If it's broken I'll lart you unmercifully *G*
<thoreauputic> just kidding..
<jpatrick> thoreauputic: s/he hopes
<thoreauputic> jpatrick: :)
<thoreauputic> unpacking...
<anaskius> hello
<fdoving> thoreauputic: looking forward to it :)
<anaskius> anyone using 64 bit kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fdoving: when did you first become aware of these masochistic tendencies ? *G*
<fdoving> thoreauputic: kindergarten :)
<thoreauputic> oh a pretty rose.... splash is shorter...
<thoreauputic> fdoving: well I have sound - that's a good start :)
<fdoving> sounds good :)
<thoreauputic> also seems to be using less CPU than before
<thoreauputic> playing the demo
<fdoving> that's not bad :)
<anaskius> anyone know how to get a spdif connection working on my soundcard?
<thoreauputic> fdoving: the notation editor pops up faster too - nice
<fdoving> anaskius: did you try the switches in kmix?
<anaskius> no
<anaskius> is there a switch for that?
<anaskius> maybe i missed it
<fdoving> anaskius: don't know, depends on your soundcard and the driver for it.
* thoreauputic tries a midi
<anaskius> i have ac97 on asus a8n-e motherboard
<waspius> i opened kdiskfree and for some reason i have 3 more dev than what i should..udev,varlock,varrun 220.1mb each..anyone know what they are?
<anaskius> would be really nice if i could connect my computer to my amplifier that way
<anaskius> dont know where to gety a linux driver for that?
<anaskius> -y
<thoreauputic> fdoving: well, it seems a bit more responsive and so far everything works well - thank you :) Where should bug reports go if I see any problems ?
<fdoving> thoreauputic: heh.. well, you could send them to me at frode@lnix.net, but i doubt anything would happen, as i don't have time to maintain and support the package, and edgy got a 1.2.3 synced from debian. :)
<thoreauputic> fdoving: ah OK - well thank you for the package - I'll look forward to edgy :)
<Kiongku> dpkg does not like pkg names without numbers XD
<anaskius> i think everybody who knows something is sleeping...im not because its afternoon in finland
<Kiongku> anaskius prob?
<Jucato> Kiongku: not if you're installing
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe yo man... oh well.. just found out
<Jucato> ^_^
<Kiongku> the default amarok
<Kiongku> cannot recognise wma in collection
<Kiongku> i'm trying to get the latest one
<anaskius> my souncards spdif connection...cant get it working is there some drivers for realtek alc850
<Jucato> Kiongku: you don't need a new Amarok
<Jucato> Kiongku: you need the w32codecs
<Kiongku> anaskius: spdif?
<anaskius> amarok is great
<anaskius> optical connection
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<redblades> Hi, I'm back, and I can now use Gnome terminal, but Konsole is still b0rked, as is the alt+ctrl+F1/2/3/3/4 thing
<anaskius> or digital
<Kiongku> Jucato: amarok can play wma.. only the collection refuses to list it
<Jucato> oh
<Kiongku> anaskius: ah
<anaskius> dont really know the proper term for that thing
<Kiongku> anaskius: sorry.. really noob in matter of soundcards for linux.. i have an integrated one so i dunt have any prob with it
<fdoving> anaskius: no dice with the switches in kmix?
<anaskius> so do i
<larson9999> any idea why the kde pesonalize wizard starts every time i log in to kde?
<Kiongku> anaskius: http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/211089/Realtek-ALC650-ALC655-AC97-Audio.html
<anaskius> ill try that..ill have to mount my windows partition first so i can get some music
<fdoving> larson9999: you're probably using kde 3.5.4 from kubuntu.org.
<anaskius> thanks ill check that out
<Kiongku> larson9999: its a known bug.. i had same prob resolved it
<larson9999> fdoving: argggh  another known?  i guess i should read the known bug stuff more
<larson9999> :)
<Jucato> larson9999: try this link: http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=15137&sid=
<Kiongku> larson9999: that thing was annoying me yesteday.. kicked it out XD..
<Jucato> I think Kiongku has the solution
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe :p
<Kiongku> wait i look for it
<Jucato> Kiongku: does it have something to do with editing /usr/bin/startkde?
<anaskius> im downloading that driver now...but i dont really know how to unzip and install it
<Kiongku> Jucato: yap
<Kiongku> Jucato: need to comment kpersonalizer to stop it running
<Kiongku> anaskius: hmm..
<firepol> ho there. i want to upgrade to dapper without download unnecessary files. thus is it possible to install kubuntu-desktop without its dependencies? so then i replace breezy/dapper in the sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<anaskius> do i have to download some program to unzip?
<Kiongku> anaskius: nope.. btw whats the prob.. no sound?
<anaskius> it was a xip package
<Kiongku> linux can take care of zip package
<anaskius> i have sound via analog connection but it sounds really bad
<Kiongku> anaskius: really no idea ._. first time i hear that prob
<anaskius> i think ill try to get the digital one working even if i have to sit on my computer 24/7
<anaskius> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<waspius> if i use icewm is it possible to run a panel on it?
<anaskius> !mount windows
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<anaskius> !mount windows partition
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<redblades> So, I have this issue where if I try to go to a non-X session, I can't get a shell and it says "file bin/bash does not exist" ***note! it says "bin/bash" not /bin/bash
<redblades> Is it possible somehow it is looking in the wrong place?
<anaskius> so now i have a zip file called linux_v23.zip and now i need to unzip and install it do i need to use console and what do i do
<fdoving> redblades: can you get a root-shell somehow from within X?
<anaskius> by the way...im a linux noob
<fdoving> redblades: can you run 'konsole' from within KDE ?
<_david> anyone know if xmms has a plugin for wma files?
<larson9999> ok. i'm all ready to create some crazy captorials.  all i need is some questions with easy answers(i don't know any hard answers)
<anaskius> this seems to be an good system this kubuntu thing
<Kiongku> Jucato: lol some deleted file stayed in desktop..
<kbrooks> sO.
<larson9999> *buntu isn't so bad i must say
<Jucato> ??
<anaskius> had an idea to try it and i installed it the other day
<anaskius> i really like amarok as a mediaplayer
<anaskius> it more versitale than winamp and WMP i think
<anaskius> versatile sorry
<fdoving> dahump: i think there is something called 'xmms-wma' somewhere.. check xmms.org
<anaskius> my english is rusty..dont use it much
<dahump> ok then here is a nice common newbie problem that I'm sure most of you have encountered. I have my kubuntu box networked with my Windows machine. I can see my windows machine, but whenever I try to access my home folder on the Windows machine it asks for my password. I enter my password and it just asks for it again and again and again. Please tell me what I am doing wrong/
<dahump> thanks fdoving
<redblades> fdoving: yes, I can access a root shell, through gnome-terminal, and no, I have an odd crash when I try to tun Knosle.
<redblades> fdoving: konsole
<anaskius> but now to my problem unzipping a package and installing it
<fdoving> redblades: ok, open gnome-terminal. and run 'sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username' where username is your username
<anaskius> "so now i have a zip file called linux_v23.zip and now i need to unzip and install it do i need to use console and what do i do" it should be a driver for my soundcard
<firepol> why should i install (k)ubuntu-desktop (or edu) before upgrading to dapper ?
<Healot> anaskius, read the README file, it is usually in the uncompressed directory
<fdoving> anaskius: i'd suggest dropping it, as installing non-supported drivers is a very complicated process.
<firepol> i dont want to install unnecessary files but just to upgrade to dapper, actually im using ubuntu with fluxbox, not gnome and not kde
<anaskius> okay but its a linux driver?
<Mez> firepol, then you dont really need to
<anaskius> does that matter
<fdoving> firepol: to make sure all new programs are installed, in new versions new features are added, and old features are removed, kubuntu-desktop and the other meta-packages are there to depend on the new and shiny packages, and to conflict with the old and deprecated packages, that way new packages are installed, and old packages are removed, when you install a meta package.
<anaskius> if i dont get my soundcards connections working then i yhink i wont be using linux much
<anaskius> *think
<dahump> ok then here is a nice common newbie problem that I'm sure most of you have encountered. I have my kubuntu box networked with my Windows machine. I can see my windows machine, but whenever I try to access my home folder on the Windows machine it asks for my password. I enter my password and it just asks for it again and again and again. Please tell me what I am doing wrong/
<anaskius> if i have to listen that noise that i hear from the analog connection
<firepol> fdoving, but if i install kubuntu-desktop now, it will download 200 mb of programs. then afterwards i have to modify sources.list (to dapper) and re-download the dapper versions, thats why im asking
<firepol> i prefear to download directly what im already using (dapper version) and then if something doesnt work ill download kubuntu.desktop (when ill be using dapper)
<fdoving> firepol: ah, no, that's waste. I'd suggest dist-upgrading to dapper first, without installing kubuntu-desktop.
<intelikey> why does kde make a /root dir and add links  "cache-zeos486 -> /var/tmp/kdecache-root    socket-zeos486 -> /tmp/ksocket-root    tmp-zeos486 -> /tmp/kde-root"  ?   isn't that just plain stupid?    sepecally when /root is not anybodies home dir  ???
<firepol> so why is it written in the documentation to make sure "kubuntu-desktop" is installed first?
<firepol> the guide is guiding to waste downlaod and time
<janne> yes
<janne> it is..
<firepol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<fdoving> firepol: not if you're using a full kubuntu system.
<janne> a few days ago i lost my dapper cds.
<firepol> ;)
<janne> i made a breezy server install
<Mez> janne: I've only got 6 kubuntu dapper CDs :P
<anaskius> so you are not willing to help me??...thats okay ill try to solve the problem myself then and probably mess my system totally
<kbrooks> janne: no need for these dapper cds
<Mez> lol - and they were the ones I nicked at the end of LRL
<janne> upgraded to dapper an installed gnome
<kbrooks> anaskius: ddont
<kbrooks> anaskius: jus give up.
<max>  ???
<anaskius> why should i give up
<kbrooks> max: #kubuntu-ru
<kbrooks> anaskius: Because its a very complicated process.
<firepol> anaskius why dont u buy a new soundcard for a few bucks?
<anaskius> if thats a linux driver then i dont understand why you cant install it?
<anaskius> dont use bucks
<anaskius> lol
<firepol> use dolars then ;)
<firepol> or euros
<Mez> max: try #kubuntu-ru or #ubuntu-ru
<anaskius> dont use em neither
<kbrooks> anaskius: It is a linux driver, but this is kubuntu
<anaskius> euros sound fine
<firepol> then use a pistol and steal it ;)
<kbrooks> anaskius: What sound card do you have?
<anaskius> and kubuntu aint no linux=
<intelikey> "<kbrooks> anaskius: It is a linux driver, but this is kubuntu"   say what ?
* Mez is confused as well
<Mez> kubuntu = a distribution based on GNU/Linux
<anaskius> realtek alc850 i think
<kbrooks> anaskius: it is based on linux, BUT kubuntu has package management that you want to use.
<MitchM> "<kbrooks> anaskius: It is a linux driver, but this is kubuntu"   say what ?
<solus_> hey everyone, anyone with a knowledge of 6.06 and monitor problems would be great to talk to at the moment, lol
<Mez> kbrooks: you dont always have to use it
<kbrooks> anaskius: Does it work? Did you test sound?
<jorik> don't you people know nothing ?! dapper uses the OpenBSD kernel instead of Linus'
<dahump> anone know aof a linux app that will play wma files?
<jorik> ;)
<intelikey> mez   errr actually   kubuntu = a distrobution of GNU/linux
<Mez> solus_, for monitor problems, you might get a quicker answer in #ubuntu
<solus_> thanks so much mez
<Mez> jorik: lol - no - that would be incorrect
<anaskius> works fine with analog connections but not with digital ones
<Mez> solus_, there are more people in there - and monitor problems is a general thing that isnt specific to #kubuntu
<kbrooks> anaskius: Why do you want digital connections?
<kbrooks> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Healot> then, you need the realtek release, anaskius
<kbrooks> As well.
<anaskius> for better sound
<solus_> yeah, but this is the channel i have my irc auto open into, lol
<redblades> fdoving: done, sorry, I was helping a windows friend :p
<Mez> anaskius, have you checked whether the digital outputs are working,m just dont have the volume turned up on them ?
<anaskius> i have it on my compuiter
<solus_> and some really ncie people helped my last time
<anaskius> never found no switches for em
<fdoving> redblades: then try again.
<Mez> solus_, if you're using konversaiton, the reason you come here is my fauly
<Mez> anaskius, have you tried kmixer ?
<anaskius> and my amp dont show that its connected
<redblades> fdoving: Okay, I can do the no-X thing now, but konsole still gives an error.
<anaskius> no
<solus_> i am, and its ok, i like the people who are usually in here
<fdoving> redblades: what's the konsole error?
<anaskius> never found that neither
<redblades> fdoving: depends on how I open it, from within terminal:
<anaskius> kmix found it
<redblades> fdoving:
<redblades> Failed to open device
<redblades> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<redblades> konsole: WARNING: Unable to open a pseudo teletype!
<redblades> Uh oh.. can't get terminal attributes..
<redblades> Ect
<anaskius> but now i need to mount my windows partition for some music
<redblades> etc
<Kiongku> zzzzzzzzzz
<fdoving> redblades: oh..
<redblades> fdoving: the other way, by clciking the icon,
<redblades> Failed to open device
<redblades> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<redblades> konsole: WARNING: Unable to open a pseudo teletype!
<redblades> Uh oh.. can't get terminal attributes..
<anaskius> klongku dont sleep..am i boring you?
<intelikey> redblades you trying to run konsole from console ?
<kbrooks> anaskius: Um, hes going to bed
<redblades> I tried it, but that wasn't the first thing I di.
<redblades> Why?
<kbrooks> anaskius: no one is boring him.
<intelikey> redblades koncole requires X
<redblades> I ahev X
<anaskius> is there a guide how to mount windows on kubuntu somewhere?
<redblades> have X
<redblades> I'm in Konversation...
<intelikey> try konsole -display :0
<kbrooks> intelikey: no psuedo TTY
<anaskius> wont get rid of windows not yet
<redblades> konsole: '<displayname>' missing.
<kbrooks> anaskius: We dont care about that
<kbrooks> the forums do ;)
<redblades> I'm very anxious to get konsole working.
<anaskius> so do you know how i can mount windows
<firepol> anaskous: mount or use windows?
<mo> hello
<kbrooks> firepol: mount
<anaskius> i need a link for some guide that tells me how to do that
<firepol> to moutn a partition its quite easy: mount /dev/hdaXX (where xx is the number of the partitino u want to mount) destinationfolder /e.g. /mnt/windows)
<redblades> kbrooks, intelikey, fdoving: So, any ideas?
<firepol> (u have to create the destinatinfolder first)
<kbrooks> firepol: not helpful.
<kbrooks> anaskius: #ubuntu-classroom
<fdoving> redblades: you can try 'konsole -e /bin/sh'
<firepol> in my case, my windows partitino is the first hard drive. so /dev/hda1
<anaskius> okay i think i found a guide to do that allready
<Kiongku> .. anyone ever tried to compile amarok?
<Kiongku> !info ruby1.8
<ubotu> ruby1.8: Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 183 kB, installed size 268 kB
<anaskius> i only have one harddrive
<kbrooks> anaskius: FEEL FREE to leave #ubuntu-classroom :-)
<anaskius> okay
<mo>  hi, i have a question about updated kernels, can i delete theold config, initrd, vmlinuz files from the old kernes?
<mo> or are they still nescessary?
<fdoving> mo: i suggest removing the old kernels with the package manager.
<mo> ok
<fdoving> mo: keeping one as a backup might be smart.
<pavi> hi how to install gaim in kubuntu
<kbrooks> anaskius: hang on
<Kiongku> mo: is it an updated official kernel?
<ccc_> pavi: sudo apt-get install gaim
<fdoving> pavi: open Adept package manager and search for and install gaim.
<mo> fdoving: yes your right
<mo> Kiongku: yes, from adept
<redblades> fdoving: okay, well that works, and even if I try "konsole -e /bin/bash" it works, with the pretty colours, etc, but it actually gives an error anyway!
<ccc_> pavi: but i recommend kopete instead :)
<pavi> no idont like kopete
<Kiongku> mo: well usually the official kernel should be alright.. and can remove older ones. in theory
<redblades> I do
<mo> Kiongku: ok i use adept for it
<redblades> I'm using kopete for MSN. But Konversation for IRC
<Kiongku> mo: unless ur like me who tries building custom one.. then :P one as backup is a must
<fdoving> redblades: it's because you somehow have messed up your default shell, i think if you logout and log back in. that might help. as you have changed the shell back to /bin/bash with chsh already.
<jorik> kopete has [better]  kde integration, but it only supports MSN, i like gaim cuz it does jabber too
<ccc_> jorik: kopete does jabber
<redblades> Oh... I'll try
<redblades> brb all!
<mo> Kiongku: ok, i will trie this if i have some years of experience
<jorik> FO REAL ?!
<ccc_> jorik: of course
<kblog> hi
<pavi> hey see the result of apt gettin
<pavi> http://pastebin.ca/138804
<jorik> wow coooooool, brb
<Kiongku> mo: hehe
<Kiongku> jorik: the new kopete hates msn.. or it keeps crashin when i run the msn protocol XD
<kblog> has anybody an idea how to tell thunderbird that he have to use firefox as standard browser instead of konquerror?
<pavi> hello
<ccc_> Kiongku: works fine here on kopete 0.12.1
<pavi> anyone there
<pavi> reply
<Kiongku> ccc_: too bad for me.
<pavi> hello I want solution for gaim and firefox
<ccc_> Kiongku: ah there's a 0.12.2, i didn't know
<pavi> to b e installed in kubuntu
<Mez> pavi: sudo apt-get install gaim firefox
<mo> pavi: or use adept
<pavi> http://pastebin.ca/138804
<pavi> mo and mez
<pavi> check that
<pavi> and firefox needs damn
<pavi> stuff
<pavi> like gtk
<Mez> yes - but you just install those too
<Kiongku> pavi: just install.. its auto
<mo> pavi: sorry i have only a 4 ay experience in kubuntu, all the soft i insatalled was thru adept
<Mez> ah
<larson9999> anyone here know how to install an ati wonder elite in kubuntu?  or if it's supported even.  i can't find anything that tells me one way or another.  then again i'm not the best googler.
<Mez> pavi: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pavi> its not workin booh
<pavi> ya sure
<jorik> ccc_: big thanks
<Phreakys> hello
<kbrooks> hello Phreakys
<Phreakys> i just installed kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, now it won't boot up the desktop :/
<Phreakys> hello kbrooks
<anaskius> thank k
<Healot> CCCC :)
<anaskius> s
<kbrooks> np anaskius
<Phreakys> anyone can help me with it?
<Mez> Phreakys, I'm guessing it leaves you at a command line ?
<Phreakys> maybe standard resolution is no good?
<Phreakys> yes
<Mez> Phreakys, login and then do this
<anaskius> now i must have a smoke..
<Mez> sudo killall kdm
<Mez> kdm
<Phreakys> i booted in the command line now from grub, but im a former windows user and quite new to linux
<pavi> http://pastebin.ca/138818
<Mez> and that should either give you a nice error message
<pavi> is the sources.list
<Mez> or boot you into the desktopo
<mo> ok, thanx to all of you, cya
<Phreakys> ah tnx
<Phreakys> ill try
<Mez> pavi: edit the file - your line that says "#deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<redblades> fdoving: (and all the other people) thanks! it all works now!
<Mez> " shouldnt have a "#" at the start
<Mez> delete that # then do a sudo apt-get update
<Mez> and installing should work
<fdoving> redblades: you're welcome. a logout/login did the trick?
<Phreakys> hm, i cant login with my standard username /pw i made during the installation :/
<Phreakys> do i need to login from root?
<Mez> use your username you set up when you installed
<kbrooks> Phreakys: You cant.
<dahump> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my kubuntu distro using apt?
<kbrooks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<dahump> gee thanks!!
<Mez> !tell dahump about upgrading
<Mez> !tell mez about upgrading
<fdoving> !upgrading > fdoving
<redblades> fdoving: yeah
<Mez> ?
<fdoving> redblades: great :)
<redblades> So, now, I need to know how to remove gnome.
<redblades> I can't quite seem to get rid of it properly...
<pavi> I did that
<pavi> but not workin
<_gpg_> from where i can get extra repositories, r from where can i update my /etc/apt/sources.list please
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fdoving> _gpg_: ^^
<kblog> how can i configure thunderbird to open firefox instead of konquerror whenever I klick on a link?
<_gpg_> fdoving: i found the file for ubuntu but not for kubuntu, are there same ?
<fdoving> _gpg_: yes.
<fdoving> redblades: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_ubuntu-desktop
<anaskius> no signal on the digital connection
<Jucato> kblog: try to check this thread in the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194515
<fdoving> kblog: one of the first google hits: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Changing_the_web_browser_invoked_by_Thunderbird
<Jucato> kblog: and this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<redblades> fdoving: but it says about removing firefox... I use firefox, because I prefer the gecko engine (among other reasons)
<Rodil> there any way to update the package list without getting online?
<fdoving> redblades: then i suggest reinstalling firefox afterwards.
<fdoving> redblades: that is, if you have the bandwidth to do that.
<Phreakys> hm ok, i made a root password so i can login (forgot my userpw :S )
<eguzki> estoy desesperada con los repositoriooooos
<Jucato> it's quite funny that some people who come in the IRC aren't aware of the forums, and some people in the forums aren't aware of (or don't care about) the IRC... @_@
<kblog> jucato: thanx
<Jucato> kblog: no problem. be sure to check the 2 thread and the link fdoving gave
<Mez> eguzki - #ubuntu-es
<Jucato> threads*
<redblades> fdoving: yep. Anyway, it's only about 10MBisn't it?
<Phreakys> i typed sudo kdm, anything hangs now
<Healot> run the init script isntead
<Healot> .. /etc/rc.d/kdm start
<fdoving> redblades: yes, + some dependencies you also probably need to re-install. don't know how much that would be, but if you're not on isdn/analogue it's not a problem.
<Phreakys> will try, tnx healot
<redblades> k
<Healot> don't try it, Phreakys , not good for health
<Jucato> err.... I have a tooltip that won't go away... @_@
<leppards> hi can anyone point me to a repository from where I can install e17. I tried the one from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216 but it doesnt work
<_gpg_> Is it possible to change the look of kbuntu when it starts (when it loaeds mondules) ?
<Jucato> when I mouse-overed (or is it moused-over) KTorrent in system tray, it displayed a tooltip with information. But now the tooltip won't go away. it's stuck to the screen...
<Jucato> oh nvm
<Jucato> quitting KTorrent did it...
<Jucato> that was weird,though...
<Healot> _gpg_, the splash screen eh
<Healot> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<djclue917> is there any way of integrating KBFX into KXDocker?
<Jucato> one of the hardest things to make and change... USplash... T_T
<Phreakys> hm, could it be possible that kde's resolution is invalid, so i dont get a screen? and if so, where can i change the default resolution from commandline?
<fdoving> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Healot> or call 1-800-ILL-BE-THERE
<Phreakys> will try ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Phreakys> sweet, it detects my x700
<_gpg_> Healot: not the splash, but he screen when it kbuntu loads befor displaying the popup "longin passwd"
<Phreakys> omg, videocard bus identifier? :/
<_gpg_> Healot: when it sais mounting ntfs OK, etc
<Healot> _gpg_, checkout kde-looks.org
<Jucato> _gpg_: that is USplash
<_gpg_> Jucato: we can change it ?
<Healot> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Healot> as follows
<Jucato> we can. but from my experience, it isn't that easy
<Jucato> there are only 3 USplash themes available from KDE-Look.org, last time I checked
<Healot> my one cent, if you have no purpose than rather cosmetics, you don't have to change the splash
<Jucato> ehehehe
<Jucato> maybe we don't HAVE to, but some would certainly WANT to... :-D
<redblades> fdoving: Aghhh!!!! It's removing KDE things too!!
<Healot> or you'll get the greatest pain in your behind
<Jucato> which shouldn't be, right?
<fdoving> redblades: write down the package names, and re-install afterwards.
<Phreakys> damn
<Phreakys> nothing
<Jucato> Splashy is a bootsplash theme, but it's easy to change (and lots of themes too)
<redblades> I'll just reinstall kubuntu-desktop again. Bah. I'm annoyed though.
<Phreakys> maybe kubuntu-desktop is easier to handle than the alternate version?
<redblades> Well, yeah
<redblades> What do you mean... ?
<Phreakys> hm, i installed the alternate package, but it won't initiate the kdm desktop
<Dr_Willis> eye candy...
<Phreakys> just a blank screen
<redblades> ...
<redblades> Why is that hard?
* Dr_Willis yawns
<Phreakys> i have no clue. i just followed the installation procedures, and end up with this screen. maybe it's giving problems because im installing on a widescreen laptop
<Healot> huh
<Phreakys> reloaded the x setup though, and selected the right resolutions :/
<Healot> follow exactly as?
<Healot> different monitor has different refresh rate, change according to yours, not in the example, for F sake :)
<Phreakys> well, did everything according to the normal setup procedure without errors
<Phreakys> ok, will retry the setup
* BlackHand updating to edgy
<Dr_Willis> On one of my laptops - the wide screen did not get seen/set right res untull i installed the ati drivers.
<rzei> is anyone here using relakks?
<rzei> or using a pptp connection? i could use some routing advice
<anaskius> is there such thing as 64 bit java?
<anaskius> or should i say java runtime enviroment
<pavi> I couldnt install bot firefox or
<pavi> gaim
<rzei> my problem is that i think i have everything set up correctly, i just am not getting anything back from my ppp0
<pavi> I have  given error report
<pavi> neither could
<pavi> I do
<pavi> with sources.list
<rzei> you don't happen to be italian?
<anaskius> how can i get mp3 codecs?
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anaskius> okay
<Jucato> anaskius: you can use this guide in adding the Multiverse repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<drak-angel> hey
<drak-angel> sup
<MitchM> hi
<Phreakys> hm trying to setup horizontal sync range, but i have no clue what it is for this laptop :/
<drak-angel> hey
<tw|sted> hi, has anyone of you ever installed gyachE on dapper?
<_gpg_> from where i can install kdeveloppe?
<drak-angel> :\
<_gpg_> kdevelop
<drak-angel> what do u guys talk bout in here any way
<drak-angel>  ?
<Jucato> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> _gpg_: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<Hawkwind> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> lol it's kdevelop3 @_@
<drak-angel> &_&
<Jucato> drak-angel: support channel for Kubuntu
<_gpg_> ty
<drak-angel> :\?
<waspius> i downloaded and installed a desktop manager but it wount work..i need to put somewhere ~/.xresources...does anyone know where?
<_gpg_> i forgot to do sudo apt-get update :))
<Hawkwind> waspius: What desktop manager ?
<_gpg_> !info svn
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in dapper
<waspius> Hawkwind: fvwm crystal
<drak-angel> jucato:what
<Hawkwind> waspius: Why not just sudo apt-get install fvwm   ?
<Hawkwind> drak-angel: This channel is a help/support channel for the Kubuntu Linux distro.  Do you have a question concerning Kubuntu ?
<Jucato>  <drak-angel> what do u guys talk bout in here any way <--- this is the Support (IRC) Channel for Kubuntu. we talk about Kubuntu-related support inquiries/questions
<tw|sted> ubotu: the package is called subversion i think
<drak-angel> o
<drak-angel> ok
<waspius> Hawkwind: i did not know if it would find it
<Jucato> tw|sted: you are right
<Jucato> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<Pensacola> I'm having trouble configuring my sound card to work with my tv card can anyone help me?
<Hawkwind> waspius: You should always check by doing:  apt-cache search package-name
<tw|sted> talking to bot how great :/
<Jucato> ehehe
<waspius> Hawkwind: i did not know that
<Hawkwind> waspius: You can find out if a package exists by doing that.  In your case, apt-cache search fvwm  would have answered your question
<Jucato> _gpg_: was the one looking for it, btw
<anaskius> its a hard job getting everything to work in kubuntu..letd hope its worth it
<drak-angel> is that all  talk bout
<drak-angel> is that all u talk bout
* Dr_Willis has few problems getting things to work. :P it all depends on your hardware
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok i will have that in mind..thank you
<Jucato> waspius: you could also try typing in "apt:/" in Konqueror. Nice little GUI for apt-cache
<ninHer> hi everybody
<Hawkwind> drak-angel: That's what the channel is for
<drak-angel> o yea
<Jucato> drak-angel: considering that's the purpose of the channel, yes
<waspius> Jucato: i will check thanx
<drak-angel> lol :) right
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic is supposed to be the place for non-support related stuff, whether they be related to Kubuntu or not
<anaskius> drak-angel this aint no chat!!
<drak-angel> yea i know that ant that dum
<anaskius> or your regular irc channel
<anaskius> i thought you were
<Jucato> easy now...
<drak-angel> lol fever funny
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drak-angel> really i thought i was to
<drak-angel> not!!!!!!
<anaskius> btw is your nick speeled correctly or dont i know what drak means..probably dont
<Jucato> guys, chill!!
<anaskius> spelled sorry
<_gpg_> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<drak-angel> duh i know that to
<anaskius> im cool..just asker
<anaskius> asked
<drak-angel> right
<fdoving> drak-angel, anaskius: please take this offtopic conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic
<anaskius> aint no topic
<anaskius> just kidding
<fdoving> that's the point, it certainly has nothing to do with Kubuntu support.
<kbrooks> anaskius: "kubuntu support channel"
<anaskius> i know
<kbrooks> chat != support
<drak-angel> really
<kbrooks> != = is not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anaskius> he or she doesnt
<drak-angel> doesnt what
<anaskius> just stop that now please..no need to continue
<drak-angel>  alright i guess i could stop was going to leave any way tell u said some thing but me leaving any ways
<ubuntu> ? mepis, kubuntu live cd works, ubuntu doesnt in pcs
<drak-angel> i need some thing to talk bout so peace out
<drak-angel> ttyl
<waggle7622frack> Anyone good with networking\samba? My KDE system cant access network shares unless I use sudo smb4k.
<__osh__> waggle7622frack: what does the samba-log say?
<waggle7622frack> just a sec, lettme check
* __osh__ gets headache from samba problems.
<waggle7622frack> never had a problem in gnome
<LeeJunFan> samba works great until you try to use it with windows - ironic.
<Dr_Willis> it works great with windows for me..
<cozomo> how would I allocate more CPU to a certain process
<waggle7622frack> works from xp to kde but not kde to anything
<Dr_Willis> the thing to rember is that theres different 'ways' to access the shares.. smb4k scans the network and then mounts the shares with smbmnt,  the kde/gnome de's sort of browse the shares and get the info on the flu.
<Dr_Willis> on the fly,  i mean.
<LeeJunFan> waggle7622frack: how are you trying to access stuff from kde? using smb://machinename or ip/ ?
<Dr_Willis> waggle7622frack,  but you say it works with smb4k - so its working. :P
<_gpg_> :info apache2
<_gpg_> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<waggle7622frack> but only sudo smb4k not any other way
<LeeJunFan> waggle7622frack: you probably have to use sudo so it can call smbmount as root. You can also chmod +s smbmount. Which used to be standard practice to allow users to mount their own samba shares.
<tw|sted> apaches package size is impressive ^^
<mcmorrod> who wants o see my lesbian cock
<mcmorrod> hands up ppl
<newtothis> why can i use add/remove programs in ubuntu to update to spanish but in kubuntu no?
<_gpg_> how to give to user the priviledge to use sudo ? (sudo adduser toto)
<mcmorrod> n cocks too
<Hawkwind> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<__osh__> mcmorrod: If she isn't a cook, don't bother.
<waggle7622frack> wow, thats a new one to me i'll try that real quick
<Hawkwind> mcmorrod: Please take that junk elsewhere
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=mcmorrod@*.b-ras1.prp.dublin.eircom.net]  by fdoving
* mcmorrod was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Don't.)
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Ahhh, thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> :)
<pavi> unable to install xine codecs
<pavi> http://pastebin.ca/138919
<fdoving> _gpg_: 'sudo adduser username admin'
<fdoving> _gpg_: that will add the user 'username' to the group 'admin'.
<_gpg_> ty
<pavi> hello
<pavi> anyone reply
<D4rkly> hi has anyone got wine working with the -opengl switch ? i can get it to work without opengl but not with ??
<LeeJunFan> waggle7622frack: That may actually be smbmnt you want to chmod, not smbmount.
<newtothis> pavi: hello
<LeeJunFan> waggle7622frack: yeah, man smbmnt says: A setuid smbmnt will only allow mounts on directories owned by the user, and that the user has write permission on.
<pavi> ya
<waggle7622frack> yeah I should of noticed that. thanks.
<larson9999> D4rkly: is that a compile open?
<LeeJunFan> waggle7622frack: using konqueror I normally get to my shares by entering an smb:// url in the location. ie. smb://192.168.51.3/  to get to my network printer/scanner
<Hawkwind> pavi: sudo apt-get install libxine1-extracodecs
<Ace123456> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pavi>  Couldn't find package libxine1-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> pavi: Do you have all the sources enabled like Multiverse and Universe ?
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<pavi> check my dources.list file
<pavi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21097
<Hawkwind> pavi: You need to enable Multiverse
<Hawkwind> !repos > pavi
<LeeJunFan> pavi: on line 22,23 add the word multiverse after universe
<tw|sted> Hawk: i think it is enabled ;)
<Hawkwind> tw|sted: No it's not
<tw|sted> ah, only for backports
<tw|sted> sry
<pavi> ok
<pavi> doin so
<pavi> done
<pavi> but
<pavi> same error
<pavi> not able to install gaim
<CVirus> msn is that ?
<LeeJunFan> pavi: no run 'sudo apt-get update' then try again.
<tw|sted> pav: sudo apt-get update ?
<LeeJunFan> pavi: you have to run apt-get update to get it to refetch the available package list now that you've enabled multiverse.
<pavi> Y a          done  that
<Jucato> er... I never knew uniq was fdoving....
<pavi> check
<pavi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21100
<Hawkwind> pavi: It's just sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<LeeJunFan> pavi: yeah, drop the 1
<tw|sted> remove the 1
<tw|sted> i'm way too slow ;)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh.  I was trying to figure out how he responded so quick when the nick 'fdoving' wasn't on the ops list
<pavi> dependencies
<fdoving> Jucato: yeah.. trying to convert to fdoving now, as that's what i use on forums and everywhere..
<pavi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21101
<fdoving> Hawkwind: trying to edit the ops list now.. that's why i change nicks.
<waggle7622frack> bummer, gotta try latter, thanks for the help.
<D4rkly> if i want to put this in my xorg.conf Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" do i include the word 'option' ? and where do i put this line ?
<Jucato> eheh
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<LeeJunFan> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Put it under the 'Screen' section
<D4rkly> ok
<D4rkly> so i include the word Option ?
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Yes.  Just like you see in your xorg.conf
<pavi> ok
<LeeJunFan> pavi: you have main turned off - uncomment line 4 from sources.list
<LeeJunFan> pavi: then apt-get update again
<pavi> ok
<pavi> oh
<waspius> Hawkwind: i installed fvwm but it wount load..i think i need to remove the fvwm-crystal that i had installed previously or something..
<leolinux> oie
<Hawkwind> What errors do you get when it tries to start ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: know what i might be able to do?
<waspius> Hawkwind: i dont get any...it goes to load and it stays stuck
<leolinux> im brazilian
<leolinux> im testing kubuntu
<Hawkwind> waspius: Try removing the other stuff you installed previously then
<waspius> Hawkwind: i tried apt-get remove fvwm-crystal but it cannot find it
<Hawkwind> waspius: How did you install it ?
<Hawkwind> waspius: I thought you said you downloaded it and compiled it
<waspius> Hawkwind: yes
<Kiongku> hey guys.. how to rename a folder by console?
<waspius> Hawkwind: is there any way i can find it?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: mv /old/directory /new/directory
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  time to toy with skype
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Hawkwind> waspius: Delete all the files/directories it created
<Hawkwind> waspius: Or, go into the directory the .tar file created, and do make uninstall
<waspius> Hawkwind: you mean the file created after extract?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Yes
<Hawkwind> waspius: Try make uninstall or possibly sudo make uninstall
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok i will try
<CVirus> how can I make kmixer start on KDE launch ?
<Jucato> CVirus: go to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> right-click, Create New > Link to URL
<Jucato> then in the "Enter link to location", put "/usr/bin/kmix" (without the quotes)
<CVirus> Jucato: Thanks alot
<Jucato> sure
<zippy> hi
<zippy> everyone
<MitchM> Hello
<Jucato> hi
<zippy> nice to meet you
<CVirus> !
<CVirus> asl plz ?
<CVirus> :-p
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<zippy> someone speak french please ? if it possible
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CVirus> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zippy> ok merci beaucoup :)
<Jucato> there might be some french people, here, though... ^_^
<zippy> yes i think too
<BluesKaj> added a new TV tuner card to my pc ...what's the cmd for kubuntu to recognize it so i can install the right drivers etc ?
<BluesKaj> ATI TV Wonder Pro
<Dr_Willis> well - i hate to tell ya some bad news... :P
<Dr_Willis> but that tv tuner may not be very well supported.. if at all.
<BluesKaj> ok ...it doesn't show up in the hardware list
<BluesKaj> prolly run in wine but I think i'll just use it in windows ...just thought I'd ask
<harry> kann mir wer sagen wie ich auf quakenet komme wr ein feiner zug
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<harry> thx
<BluesKaj> np
<jasondotgnu> When I get to install xgl on kubuntu, I got this:
<jasondotgnu> Section "Extensions"
<jasondotgnu>  Option "Composite" "Enable"
<jasondotgnu>  EndSection
<jasondotgnu> sorry, wrong paste
<jasondotgnu> compiz-kde: Depends: compiz (= 0.0.2-4ubuntu2) but 0.0.13-0quinn32 is to be in
<jasondotgnu> stalled
* drayan is away: Away at the moment
* drayan is back.
<jasondotgnu> how can this dependency problem fixed?
<CVirus> Kweather never works ?
<Jucato> CVirus: what do you mean by "never works"?
* tk is back, gonna try and catch a bus, gone 4h39m19s
<CVirus> it never worked for me
<CVirus> Jucato: neither with KDE installed on my desktop nor my laptop
<CVirus> Jucato: it says Unkown station
<CVirus> Uknown*
<Jucato> CVirus: have you tried changing the station?
<CVirus> Jucato: cant find any others
<CVirus> Jucato: I tried with a state in the USA and still didnt want to work
<Hawkwind> CVirus: Add a second station then check to see if the first one is working
<Jucato> CVirus: that's strange, it always works for me. Although I had to manually add my country's airport code
<CVirus> Jucato: where are its conf files ?
<Jucato> CVirus: it should be in /usr/share/apps/kweatherstation or something like that
<CVirus> will see
<Jucato> but before you go adding things manually (it can be quite tedious), you might want to check if other stations are working
<Jucato> I'm installing KWeather to verify
<Jucato> CVirus: what station were you trying?
<CVirus> Jucato: there are no stations in the list
<CVirus> Jucato: I'm trying Cross City airport station
<Jucato> CVirus: no stations when you right-click on KWeather > Configure KWeather > Weather Service options?
<CVirus> Jucato: ahh
<CVirus> i thought the other one
<CVirus> Jucato: well .. I tried Cairo and didnt work
<CVirus> Jucato: trying Cross City and didnt work oo
<CVirus> tooU
<CVirus> too*
<Jucato> CVirus: let me try Cairo
<CVirus> its under africa .. not middle east
<Jucato> CVirus: of course, Cairo is in Egypt :-D
<Jucato> Cairo works for me
<CVirus> which is weird
<Jucato> CVirus: try this:
<CVirus> Jucato: Cairo is in africa and its part of the middle east
<Jucato> Actually, Africa is a continent of its own
<Jucato> "middle east" refers to the Asian countries.
<CVirus> i meant cairo is part of the middle east
<CVirus> ahh
<Jucato> anyway...
<willard> Hi guys, could someone help me with a slight problem?
<willard> total newb here
<Hawkwind> willard: Just ask your question
<Jucato> CVirus: pick Cairo, then click on Add.
<CVirus> Jucato: okay ?
<Jucato> CVirus: then click on Update All, and wait for the question mark to disappear
<willard> I'm dual booting xp and ubutu and set up a fat32 partition, but it won't mount as uhbutu boots up
<willard> I tried to set it to mount to /share
<CVirus> Jucato: as soon as I clicked it disappeared
<D4rkly> sudo -t vfat /dev/<drive> /mnt
<Jucato> CVirus: ok, now click on OK to close the window, and right-click again on KWeather and choose COnfigure KWeather
<D4rkly> lol
<willard> will that make it permanent?
<D4rkly> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/<drive> /mnt
<Hawkwind> Ummmm
<willard> sorry, total newb here - installed last night
<Jucato> doesn't Ubuntu use /media, not /mnt, by default?
<Hawkwind> willard: Not unless you add it to your /etc/fstab
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It has both
<Hawkwind> Jucato: But when manually mounting something, you can mount wherever you want
<willard> yes, it works that way
<D4rkly> yeah you can use media
<CVirus> Jucato: now ?
<D4rkly> create a dir in there first
<Jucato> Hawkwind: yeah, I just noticed that the default is /media
<Jucato> CVirus: then in the Display options (the one on top of Weather Service), you can choose Cairo Airport from the drop-down list
<willard> can someone walk me through editing /etc/fstab?
<Hawkwind> willard: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows && sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdx /mnt/windows   Replace 'hdx' with the actual device number
<Jucato> CVirus: Location: <drop-down list>
<Jucato> CVirus: then click on Apply, then OK. KWeather will be working
<Hawkwind> willard: Worry about getting it mounted first, then you can do your fstab
<willard> it is mounted at the moment
<D4rkly> you need -t vfat for fat32
<CVirus> Jucato: I choose cairo airport but when i click ok and open that window again ... it goes back to cross blah airport
<CVirus> Jucato: cross cit
<CVirus> city*
<Jucato> CVirus: did you click on Apply before clicking on OK?
<Hawkwind> willard: Is this a windows drive you will be booting to or just have files on ?
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: No you don't
<willard> it just has some files - music & docs
<willard> parted says its partition 4
<CVirus> Jucato: lemme try that
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: That's for things like usb sticks and such.  -t auto is for actual partitions on a harddrive
<CVirus> Jucato: I clicked ok without apply .. let me try
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: do u know how often the repos of ubuntu get refreshed?
<Hawkwind> willard: Type: mount   and paste the results to pastebin.ca
<_gpg_> hi again :)
<willard> in the console? ok
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Can be several times per day I'm sure
<Hawkwind> willard: Yes
<_gpg_> i cant run adept installer (it freezes the last run) and i'm having this popup (i rebooted my pc) :
<Hawkwind> willard: Then visit http://pastebin.ca and paste the info there and give us the resulting URL
<willard> ok
<CVirus> Jucato: cross city airport doesnt want to leave the menu .. and cairo airport disappeared
<Jucato> Kiongku: the ubuntu servers or our local apt cache?
<_gpg_> Annother process is using the packaging system database, please close other appliation before using this one !!
<willard> ok
<Jucato> CVirus: did you click on Update All after you Added Cairo?
<CVirus> yes
<Kiongku> Jucato: the servers.. bcoz i wanted a better version of amarok
<Jucato> oh
<CVirus> Jucato: cairo airport appeared now again :D
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: What version do you have currently ?
<Jucato> Kiongku: what version are you using now?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: none.. compiling 1.4.2beta1 right now
<Jucato> oh
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Why ?  What do you need 1.4.2 for ?
<Jucato> I guess 1.4.2 is still beta = unstable
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i want to see if collection recognises wma.. by any chance
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Wouldn't it say in the changelog if it supports wma yet ?
<willard> "/dev/sda4 on /shared type vfat (rw)" is the one I would like to have mounted this way at boot
<Kiongku> Jucato: well its not like the kernel :P bad = kicked out
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: my bad XD.. i think ur right
<Jucato> Kiongku: now, but beta = unstalbe = could crash your system :-D
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: it was an experience though.. i went high and low to look for the devel packages
<Kiongku> Jucato: bah.. i became so used to rebuild the system.. can come back online in less than 2 hrs XD
<Jucato> lol
<willard> http://pastebin.ca/139017
<Jucato> I get tired of doing that after a while, specially since I have customized a lot on my system
<Jucato> CVirus: is it working now?
<dr_willis> heck - i got issues with some parts of dapper still. :)
<CVirus> Jucato: not yet
<Kiongku> Jucato: lol.. i'm on the saem road as u.. well at least u will know if its safe or not :p
<Jucato> haha!
<Jucato> but I don't compile stuff (yet)
<faked_> how do I install a .tar.bz2 file?
<faked_> I know it's an archive or something but everything i DL that needs to be installed comes in a .tar.bz2 and I dunno how to install anything
<Hawkwind> willard: To add an NTFS Windows partition to your /etc/fstab file it *should* look like this:  /dev/sda4 /media/windows  vfat nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<Hawkwind> willard: Try using something like that in your fstab for your drive and see if it will mount on boot or not
<willard> this partition is fat32
<Jucato> CVirus: I'm stumped...
<willard> sda4 is the one I want
<Hawkwind> willard: I know.  Hence the line says vfat
<willard> ahh, ok, LOL
<Hawkwind> willard: I put NTFS in the beginning by accident
<Kiongku> hey guys.. whats libfam.la ?
<faked_> how do I install a .tar.bz2 file?
<dr_willis> !info libfam
<ubotu> Package libfam does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> !info libfam-dev
<ubotu> libfam-dev: client library to control the FAM daemon - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 148 kB
<jpatrick> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<willard> ok - how do I edit this file now?
<jpatrick> ^fak
<jpatrick> faked_: ^
<Jucato> whoa! jpatrick jumped to life :-D
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: if i try to install libfam.. it wants to remove adep,etc :S
<dr_willis> for all your ntfs needs - bookmark that page
<jpatrick> Jucato: \o/
<Jucato> lol I'm still here!
<root__> hello
<Hawkwind> willard: kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<phreakys> hi
<Hawkwind> willard: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor of choice
<dr_willis> wowsers. :P
<phreakys> managed to fix the monitor problem by following the ati instructions on the kubuntu guid
<phreakys> e
* dr_willis sences theres a 'but.... now this is wrong' comming up...
<phreakys> would like to have wireless on my laptop now, using wireless assistant. it connects fine, but i cant ping the computer neither visit any website
<dr_willis> cant ping internet sites like www.google.com --> dns server set wrong .. cant ping them by IP --> gateway is set wrong
<dr_willis> cant ping machines on the local lan --> network card not set up right. perhaps.
<phreakys> yea, probably. it did detect the right type on setup allready though
<D4rkly> dr try ifconfig
<dr_willis> ive also seen wireless cards show they were connected.. but not actually conneted. :P
<phreakys> hm
<faked_> I read the page on compiling but I don't understand it
<willard> hmm, will not let me save changes to /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> faked_,  theres dozens of articals/examples/docs.. it also depends on what you are compiling.. in short.. untar/gz the archive, cd to it.. ./configure, make, make install
<D4rkly> willard you need to open it using sudo kate /etc/fstab
<willard> ahh, ok
<faked_> but when I run "make install"
<D4rkly> make sure to press enter after the last line so there is a 1 blank line under the last line
<faked_> it returns "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<D4rkly> otherwise fstab wont execute
<willard> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> faked_,  sounbds like ya need to read the isntall docs for the program then.   - does 'make' work?
<faked_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<willard> sudo kate /etc/fstab  does not work
<ninHer_> hi all
<willard> kate is ?
<D4rkly> oh i use kate
<Jucato> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Hawkwind> willard: I did mention kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab and *not* sudo kwrite /etc/fstab for a reason
* Jucato whistles...
<willard> command not found
<dr_willis> pick some OTHER editor then willard
<faked_> Goddammit i come here for help and you refer me to the docs don't help so I come back here, and I'm ignored.
<Jucato> kate...
<willard> gedit?
<willard> kdesu gedit /etc/fstab
<willard> ?
<Jucato> gedit doesn't exist in KDE
<dr_willis> faked_,  be clear, and concise. and patient.
<faked_> I'm being as clear as I can
<dr_willis> its highly possoble you are doing somthing trivialy wrong.. now Exactly WHAT are you trying to compile.
<faked_> I told you my problem. I don't know how to install it. The docs don't help.
<willard> I'm on gnome I think
<faked_> It's a bittorrent client, Ctorrent.
<Jucato> willard: oh. the "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" then
<coachj> I have an intresting puzzle, I use two superkaramba widgets which I want to start at login so I config session mgr to save the last session. At login the Kmixer window appears on the desktop, even thou it is not running at session end
<coachj> This doesn't happen if I dont have superkaramba running the widgets.
<draik> faked_, open up your konsole and type 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<willard> that worked - thanks
<dr_willis> faked_,  so you downloaded and did a   tar xzvf ctorrent-source-file.tar.gz
* dr_willis reads along at  http://ctorrent.sourceforge.net/?action=installation
<faked_> I did a tar jxvf ctorrent-1.3.4.tar.bz2
<faked_> then I did ./configure
<willard> ok - gonna reboot
<faked_> exactly like the docs told me to
<dr_willis> faked_,  cd INTO the directory where the source is at.
<faked_> I'm in it as we speak.
<dr_willis> so whats in there? see a makefile? see a configure file?
<faked_> there's a configure file.
<faked_> and makefile.am, and makefile.in
<dr_willis> normally ./configure scans a lot of things, then makes some files, then you use 'make'
<faked_> it did scan lots of things
<faked_> but make doesn't do anything.
<faked_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dr_willis> let me boot up ubuntu and see. :)
<Daillew> hi, anyone here ever use chatzilla?
* Dr_Willis compiles ctorrent
<Daillew> when i connect  i get the message ,[ERROR] 	You need to be an operator in #kubuntu to do that. any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> ./configure and make works for me.. I am guessing your ./configure is failing due to some libs being needed - and thus not making the right makefiles.
<Dr_Willis> i forget who i was even talking to earlier.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: it was faked_
<wallace> Hi Does someone speak frenche ?
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<waspius_> i installed fvwm but it does not load..anyone know why?
<abattoir> wallace: you can find people there^^^ :)
<Dr_Willis> well i got to go mow the yard.. bbl
<vanne> can anyone point me to a default sources.list file from 6.06(.1) ?
<wallace> thanx
<vanne> updating from ubuntu 5.x to kubuntu 6.06
<abattoir> vanne source-o-matic is a tool which helps regenerate your sources.list file
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daveyboy> despite using kdm and kde, my vncserver conenction uses a gnome desktop, can anybody help to configure to kde?
<Daveyboy> despite using kdm and kde, my vncserver conenction uses a gnome desktop, can anybody help to configure to kde?
<vanne> merci abattoir
<abattoir> vanne: hehe, dont let the name mislead you :P
<vanne> :)
<Daveyboy> anybody?
<Daveyboy> if installing ubuntu then doing an apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop, i sit a "true" kubuntu box?
<Admiral_Chicago> Daveyboy, yes
<apallo19> why not just install kde?
<Daveyboy> so why is vncserver defaulting to gnome
<abattoir> Daveyboy: you'd still have gnome installed
<Daveyboy> how do i remove gnome?
<apallo19> apt-get remove gnome
<abattoir> Daveyboy: i guess you'd need to remove 'ubuntu-desktop'
<D4rkly> is there a site where i can search for amarok compatable radio stations ?
<abattoir> D4rkly: shoutcast.com ??
<phreakys_> i have no clue how to get this wireless thing working :/
<cilkay> Hello. I have the 6.06 live CD in my ThinkPad. I want to see if it supports the ThinkPad function controls, specifically switching between the LCD panel and the external VGA output for connecting to a projector. Does the default Live CD support that?
<abattoir> D4rkly: amarok supports any mp3 station... actually any station for which you have the appropriate codec installed
<willard> didn't work guys - I'll do some more reading about mount points I guess
<Daillew> D4rkly: try here http://dir.xiph.org/index.php
<abattoir> phreakys_: which card(chipset)?
<willard> I can access the drive - just won't mount at boot
<pihl> I'm trying to get mp3's working in audioplayers like amarok etc, and in the RestrictedFormats wiki on the ubuntu site it tells me to install libxine-extracodecs, but surely, it doesn't exist. (all repositories enabled, of course).
<Daveyboy> do i need to reboot after removing gnome?
<Daveyboy> ubuntu-desktop
<abattoir> cilkay: not sure... you might need to choose the keyboard layout...
<pihl> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<abattoir> cilkay: kcontrol(or systemsettings)->Regional and Acc.->Keyboard Layout->Keyboard model
<Dodger> hia ll
<Dodger> hi all even
<abattoir> pihl: my guess is you havent enabled the repos properly
<phreakys_> its an intell pro wireless 2200 bg
<phreakys_> i setup ssid and wep key, but its not working
<abattoir> pihl: check if the distribution in the appropriate line(where you added universe/multiverse) is dapper, instead of dapper-backports
<pablo7> waspius_ Still want to know about fvwm?
<Daillew> pihl try automatix http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<apallo19> ooo, using an ibm lappy eh?
<phreakys_> wireless assistant detects the network, and says it connects
<OOD> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pihl> okey, I installed that yesterday, guess I missed the audio codecs part ;)
<abattoir> phreakys_: try 'sudo ifup ethX' where ethX is the name of your interface
<cilkay> abattoir: thanks. I'm running Kubuntu on this machine, which is not the laptop. The laptop only has the Live CD, which has Gnome. I tried starting /usr/bin/systemsettings from a shell on the laptop but nothing. Most be some Gnome equivalent.
<waspius_> pablo7: yes please
<phreakys_> will do. tnx abattoir
<abattoir> cilkay: i'm not aware of the gnome equivalent :(. but you could ask at #ubuntu
<phreakys_> "interface eth0 already configured"
<phreakys_> eth0 is my wireless connection
<phreakys_> ifconfig
<pablo7> waspius_ Do you have a command line?
<apallo19> !find smbfs
<ubotu> Found: smbfs
<phreakys_> oops, wrong box :)
<apallo19> oops, wrong channel
<cilkay> abattoir: silly me. I thought I was in #ubuntu. Konversation automatically joined this channel. Thanks for the help.
<abattoir> phreakys_: do you see your network card in 'iwconfig' of 'ifconfig' ?
<abattoir> cilkay: after all konversation is a KDE app :P
<waspius_> pablo7: u mean konsole?yes
<cilkay> abattoir: you don't have to convince me on the merits of KDE over Gnome. I've been using KDE for years. I'm a fish out of water on the Live CD though since it's Gnome.
<tk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pablo7> waspius_ Okay type "whereis fvwm" at the prompt.
<phreakys_> sort of
<abattoir> cilkay: hehe, i never try to convince anyone about the merits of KDE over GNOME, its your choice.. :)
<Dodger> i've got trouble with my proxy settings in dapper... kdesu doesn't seem to find either the ones i've setup in the control panel or the http_proxy environment variable - i've got to sudo adept to make it able to connect, starting it through KDE will make it error out on download
<phreakys_> eth0 had ieee 802.11g
<apallo19> !find samba packages
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, python2.4-samba, samba, samba-common, samba-dbg (and 3 others)
<waspius_> pablo7: /usr/bin/fvwm /usr/lib/fvwm /usr/bin/X11/fvwm /usr/share/fvwm /usr/share/man/man1/fvwm.1.gz
<ep> Should I ask this here? How do you create a symbolic link to file using konqueror?  right click menu gives Create new | Link to application... device...  location...  No menu option seems to work.
<abattoir> ep: link to location?
<pihl> Daillew, thanks, worked excellent with automatix :)
<Daillew> welcome mate
<Daveyboy> anyone know where i can set kde as my window manager in a vncserver connection?
<ep> link to location (URL) seems to create a  *.desktop file
<pablo7> waspius_ The "/usr/bin/fvwm" part is the path you'll need to test it out.  Now, type Ctrl-Alt-F1 and get a virtual terminal.
<Joseph> Hello all. Anyone experience any problems installing Kubuntu from cd boot where the SBM disk won't identify the drive properly? When I try to boot from the CD using SBM i get a Disk Error: 0x0C
<abattoir> ep: then i have no idea... sorry
<waspius_> pablo7: ok done
<abattoir> ep: you could probably download a service menu extension from kde-apps.org, if the feature isnt already present in konq.
<ep> I'll continue my google search then
<ninHer_> hi all
<Phreakys> test
<Joseph> Hello all. Anyone experience any problems installing Kubuntu from cd boot where the SBM disk won't identify the drive properly? When I try to boot from the CD using SBM i get a Disk Error: 0x0C Since it is a DVD-Rom drive I wonder if this may be a conflict, the sbm is detecting it as a Cd-Rom drive
<Phreakys> how do i change my userpw from root user?
<Phreakys> (forgot it)
<matrix> hi is there any reason why amarok doesn't play mp3s? engine is set to xine output alsa. flacs are played fine. inet radio to. just mp3 doesnt work
<pablo7> waspius_ Alright, if you don't have another user setup, you can do this with sudo.  Login, type sudo -i, & type your password again.
<Admiral_Chicago> matrix, libraries?
<matrix> Admiral_Chicago: libxine-extracodecs is installed. i restarted amarok after installing it
<Hawkwind> Phreakys: passwd <user>
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea, perhaps the other libraries?
<Phreakys> tnx
<matrix> Admiral_Chicago: which else do i need?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matrix> i will look there thx
<mattis1> apt-get install gobby and join the ting in half an hour http://is-root.de/w/index.php/tingWiki/ting73
<mattis1> jam session kinda
<mattis1> five participants five cursors, everybody writes everywhere
<pussfeller> whats up with youtube in firefox and no dound
<pussfeller> no sound
<pussfeller> i added that dsp thing to the firefoxrc
<pussfeller> aoss
<pussfeller> FIREFOX_DSP=aoss
<Kiongku> Jucato: yo jucato u here?
<waspius_> pablo7:confused
<Jucato> Kiongku: just got back
<Kiongku> Jucato: do u have wma files?
<Jucato> I think I do, let me check
<Jucato> Kiongku: I guess not...
<pablo7> waspius_  Did you login at the virtual console?  Once you do, type "startx /usr/bin/fvwm -- :1" and let me know how it goes.
<Jucato> I thought I did....
<Kiongku> Jucato: how did u check?
<willard> got it to work guys - thanks!
<Jucato> Kiongku: locate:/*.wma
<Jucato> Kiongku: still looking
<Kiongku> Jucato: ah lol ok
<waspius_> pablo7: login as root?
<Jucato> Kiongku: I kept one after all. I guess locate:/ doesn't look hard enough :-D
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe.. do u own the default amarok?
<Jucato> trying to see if AMarok will detect it
<Kiongku> Jucato: yah :p
<Jucato> yep it did
<Jucato> :-D
<Jucato> Amarok 1.4.1
<Kiongku> cool its a custom one?
<Jucato> no
<pablo7> waspius_  Not if you don't want to.  Just type your username at the prompt.  Next enter your password.
<Kiongku> Default?
<Daveyboy> does ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repo's?
<Jucato> special release from Kubuntu
<Jucato> something like KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> Daveyboy: yes, except for new releases of KDE, KOffice, and Amarok
<Jucato> Kiongku: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Kiongku> Jucato: doh.. well i think bcoz i changed repos
<Kiongku> Jucato: cant find it in repos
<Jucato> Kiongku: a word of warning though, FLAC doesn't work in Amarok 1.4.1
<Kiongku> Jucato: FLAC files?
<Jucato> Kiongku: yeh.
<Kiongku> Jucato: got 1.4.2
<Kiongku> Jucato: and i think no FLAC files to test out  ( '')
<Jucato> Kiongku: there are three things that are released separately in Kubuntu: KDE, KOffice, and Amarok
<Kiongku> Jucato: i see
<Jucato> Kiongku: it's ok. but does Amarok 1.4.2 detect WMA?
<Jucato> I mean, does it include WMA's in the collection?
<waspius_> pablo7: fatal error server already running
<Kiongku> Jucato: yah.. it shows up in collection
<Jucato> and that didn't happen in Amarok 1.3.9? (default Kubuntu install)
<pussfeller> the prob with flac isnt amarok, its xine
<Kiongku> Jucato: yap
<Jucato> well, yeah
<Jucato> the combination of Amarok and xine...
<Jucato> i mean, Amarok 1.4.1 and the current xine version
<pussfeller> i have the latest xinelib and use an svn amarok, and its still messed up
<pussfeller> so it must be old xinelibs floating around I GUESS
<Kiongku> Jucato: now it remains only the scripting part for me to try learn  ._.
* Kiongku is listening to "Chain" by BACK-ON on Chain [amaroK] 
<pussfeller> so how to fix sound in youtube/flash
<pussfeller> annoying me to no end
<Jucato> pussfeller: some have patched/compiled the new xine and was able to make FLAC play in Amarok
<janne> f
<pussfeller> the latest xinelib is supposed to fix the flac issues
<Kiongku> Whats FLAC anyway.. can someone send me a link to one?
<pussfeller> flac is a free lossless codec
<tk> FLAC is Free Lossless Audio Codec
<tk> google it
<Kiongku> hmm i think i'll search the net for one file to test out
<pussfeller> ie, it sounds great and its opensource, larger file size than mp3s ussually
<pussfeller> i think its the same as an ogg, but not
<pussfeller> heh
<Jucato> pussfeller: ogg vorbis is not lossless
<Kiongku> Can someone send me a small flac file for me to test my amarok?
<tk> there you go Kiongku
<Jucato> and OGG covers ogg vorbis, ogg theora, etc...
<pablo7> waspius_  It could either be root permissions or that the display is already in use.  Type "sudo -i" and login as root.  Next type "/usr/bin/fvwm -- :2" because chances are that display is free.
<tk> its not small but  its all I got :P
<tk> well a meg or 2
<Kiongku> oh O_o
<tk> or 24....
<Kiongku> timed out lol
* tk smirks
<Kiongku> h,,
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> i have a rather large dl behind may be its the reason.. dl 2006 live cd for gentoo
<tk> heh
<tk> let me see if another song is smller
<pablo7> waspius_  Sorry it's "startx /usr/bin/fvwm -- :2" that you should type.
<Kiongku> tk: i gofire on.. is it bcoz of that?
<Kiongku> *got firewall
<tk> Kiongku: could be....
<Kiongku> strange.. dcc from others bot works
<Kiongku> wait i test out
<Kiongku> from a bot
<tk> k
<tk> oh wait. let me reset my eth0
<tk> forgot, new install, my ip is DHCP instead of wht it should be
<Kiongku> tk: lol
<Kiongku> tk: i getting dcc alright with bot
<Kiongku> tk: its really ur side then?
<pussfeller> dcc send Kiongku /media/sda1/music/Audio_Books/Bibles/NASB - flac/001_Matthew/NASB - 05 - Matthew Chapter 05.flac"
<pussfeller> errr
<nalioth> pussfeller: be careful with that, please
<pussfeller> irssi dont like spaces in file names
<Kiongku> yay thx guys ^^ tk dcc is working alright
<Kiongku> thx pussfeller
<tk> Kiongku: yah it helps when you have the right IP in your eth0 configs ;)
<tk> (by you I mean me :P)
<Kiongku> tk: hehe i use pp0
<Kiongku> *ppp0
<tk> ppp0 as in dialup?
<Kiongku> tk: nah as in sucking usb adsl modem that took me 1 week before knowing how to get kubuntu online
<pussfeller> ach
<waspius> pablo7: sorry my mistake..it opens but i think it needs configuration
<pussfeller> an acaltel sppedboard or wahtever?
<Kiongku> now that made me want to stick to kubuntu for a while.. i'll let my friend try out gentoo XD
<Kiongku> sagem fast 800
<pussfeller> its best just to make them give you one that plugs into the lan card
<pussfeller> if they will
<tk> Kiongku: ahhh hehe that sucks :P
<Kiongku> pussfeller: not here.. my isp sucks
<Kiongku> tk: it took me 1 week to realise i could get build-essential from the cd.. without that tip i would be stuck forever
<tk> Kiongku: most of those modems have both ports.... you can plug in if you have the cable :P
<Frederick> folks isn't kvim avaliable in the repos?
<Kiongku> tk: mine is a sucky modem =))
<tk> ohhh build essentials, I need to dl that again :P
<Kiongku> tk: lol
<tk> just reinstalled to 64bit again...
<tk> hoping I can get flash working this time
<pussfeller> I have found that local telephone companies that are independent have the best service, so far
<pablo7> waspius_  Okay so X is started and you're running fvwm. It's been awhile since I've run it, but I remember that it is one of the most configurable window managers out there.
<pussfeller> in terms of speed and whatnot
<abattoir> !info kvim
<ubotu> Package kvim does not exist in dapper
<Kiongku> 1297 packages installed..
<tk> pussfeller: not mine back home... they want 65/month for DSL......
<abattoir> Frederick: ^^^ apparently not...
<tk> and they dont even know what they are doing half the time
<Frederick> nor gvim?
<Hawkwind> !info gvim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !info gvim edgy
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in edgy
<Kiongku> mine is national isp provider
<Frederick> =/
<Kiongku> so damn small country..
<pussfeller> im payin 83 for local phone and dsl, which is high, but OTOH they have great news server and i get like 1000KB+ dls
<abattoir> hello Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hey there.  How are ya ?
<tk> hmm interesting, even with the latest amarok...... mp3s dont want to play
<Admiral_Chicago> i pay that much for DSL + phone
<abattoir> Hawkwind: fine... :) you?
<Jucato> tk: huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> i get about 3 to 6.0 mb/s
<Kiongku> tk: u forgot to install the xine_extracodecs
<abattoir> tk: latest meaning?
<pussfeller> tk, it might be better just to use the amarok-svn script
<tk> abattoir: latest, from the amarok repo
<Jucato> even the latest amarok, without libxine-extracodecs, won't play MP3's
<pussfeller> instead of a package, they add stuff all the time
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Doing well.  Just relaxing, watching a bit of tv
<abattoir> tk: 1.4.1 ?
<Kiongku> tk: u forgot the xine codecs
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, not true
<abattoir> Hawkwind: aah... me too ;)
<tk> i think i forgot the extracodecs :P
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm playing an mp3 atm
<pablo7> waspius_  You probably will need to do a bit of mouse clicking and menu selecting to figure it out, but let me know if you have any questions.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: without libxine-extracodecs?
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: well mine play too.. but i got the extracodecs too :p
<Admiral_Chicago> oh no i got it
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought you meant play mp3s at all
<Jucato> <Jucato> even the latest amarok, without libxine-extracodecs, won't play MP3's <--- here's what I said
<Admiral_Chicago> ah well I don't read well
<Jucato> maybe I should rephrase that to: any Amarok version, even the latest, will not play MP3's, without libxine-extracodecs
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: hehe
<Kiongku> Jucato: enough.. :D
<tk> Kiongku: good call, I always forget something :P
<Kiongku> tk: heh
<tk> now if only I can find a working repo for fuse/ntfs-3g... ill be happy
<Kiongku> tk: the only things i forget are the devs files.. and then i just bump into errors XD
<tk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<tk> maybe that link has one that works
<Kiongku> tk: lol.. i rather stay on safe side.. ntfs-3g still better.. and that one can surely corrupt the hdd
<tk> Kiongku: ntfs-3g is what I use... I just dont want to install by hand if theres a deb :P
<pussfeller> so there is no solution to the flash/sound problems?
<Kiongku> tk: lol.. well.. i have some nice stuff i wanna keep in my ntfs .. i'll leave it for my windows to play with :)
<Jucato> #ubuntu-classroom Classes are about to start :-D
<tk> Kiongku: I've xfered over a gig of data and no failures or corruptions using ntfs-3g
<Admiral_Chicago> pussfeller, ask adobe
<Kiongku> tk: nice
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<Admiral_Chicago> they won't release a new verison for linux
<Hawkwind> Jucato: What's the topic today ?
<Kiongku> Oh well.. time to hit the compilers again.. xine not reading the flacs
<Jucato> Hawkwind: CLI
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ah
<Admiral_Chicago> when is the class
<Jucato> now
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: In about 5 minutes
<tk> Kiongku: use this...
<Hawkwind> Or now
<Jucato> starting
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu-classroom?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Yes
<Kiongku> tk: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> topic?
<Jucato> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> CLI?
<Admiral_Chicago> wtf is that
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Hence what the bot stated above
<tk>  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<Jucato> Command Line basics
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Command Line Interface
<Admiral_Chicago> Ah okay, cool
<tk> Kiongku: thats a repo with the latest amarok... the flac bug is fixed in it ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> I need to brush up on the command line anyways
<Kiongku> tk: doh i just installed 1.4.2 :( after going through hell to compile it
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know when Gaim is going to come out of Beta
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on 2.0 beta 3 but I want the latest stable
<tk> well that repo says its 1.4.0... but it plays flc
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: After the first of the year
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, no way!
<tk> my amarok reports 1.4.0 rather
<Admiral_Chicago> that is so long from now
<Toran> hey guys, is there a way to get icons on my desktop with no text beneath them?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: 2.0 beta 3 is very stable.  I've been using it for a long time now without any issues
<Admiral_Chicago> yea but there are a few GUI issues that need fixes
<pussfeller> what about voice and video
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Such as ?
<Admiral_Chicago> in the away message, the big space before you can see your options
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Ummm, use the scroll down option and that space goes away
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Having that space does *not* make the app unstable
<abattoir> Toran: try blanking the title...
<Toran> It gets mad at you about filename
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, no i didn't say it was unstable
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Well, you said you wanted the latest stable.  Beta 3 happens to be very stable
<Admiral_Chicago> i just wanted to know when 2.0 came out, i should have left out the stable part i suppose
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah 2.0 final isn't due out til after the first of the year according to Sean
<Admiral_Chicago> dang, oh well, Its still better than AIM
<Kiongku> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Kiongku> darn.. adept refuses to let me install the xine engine wihtout the default amarok
<jillc> hello
<Kiongku> jillc: hi
<jillc> hi Kiongku
<jillc> what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu (i'm just learning this so please be layman)
<waspius> kubuntu used kde as default whereas ubuntu gnome
<grothesk> jillc: It's just the Desktop.
<grothesk> Ubuntu uses gnome as default, kubuntu uses kde.
<waspius> so basically kubuntu is the same as ubuntu but with kde
<Dr_Willis> Bingo A+!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<grothesk> But you may add the other one very easily
<jillc> so gnome and kde are desktop images
<waspius> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'desktop enviroments'
<jujimufu> jillc: desktop managers, yeah :)
<jillc> which is better?
<jillc> or are they made for different things?
<ccc_> jillc: try both and see which you like better
<Dr_Willis> http://www.plig.net/xwinman/
<Dr_Willis> read all about the diffrent window managers
<ccc_> jillc: not really
<grothesk> kde tends more to windows, gnome more to OS X-Style. *duck*
<Dr_Willis> None is better.
<Dr_Willis> kde makes windows seem like garbate.
<Dr_Willis> gnome makes OS-X seem good. :)
* Dr_Willis ducks twice
<jillc> how about apples OP and <k>ubuntos.. are they similar
<jujimufu> Dr_Willis: lol :)
<jillc> OS. oops
<matrix> i realy turn nuts here. amarok refuses to play mp3s. I have set engine to xine. installed all libs I could find related to this and even with xine itself i am able to play them.
<jujimufu> matrix: are you sure you have your speakers on?
<matrix> jujimufu: yes as xine just played the mp3 and i was listening to flacs with amarok
<jujimufu> matrix: so, you've played mp3 files before?
<matrix> jujimufu: not with amarok. i played flacs before with amarok
<jujimufu> matrix: so, amarok won't play?
<tk> jujimufu: you have the xine-extracodecs installed?
<matrix> tk: yes they are installed
<tk> what version of amarok?
<matrix> 1.3.9
<jujimufu> my amarok just played mp3s after I installed all the codecs via EasyUbuntu. I just, clicked and played them.
<tk> try updating... -> thats a repo with amarok in it ---.>  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<tk> brb
<ccc_> jillc: well you can configure it just the way you like it. kde is generally more configurable compared to gnome
<Kiongku> bleh
<Kiongku> can i install a newer xine lib even if the older one is still detected?
<jillc> i just looked at that website.. i like the kde screenshots better
<jillc> it 'really' does look like windows
<tk> back
<tk> woooo! got ntfs-3g working on boot now :D
<Kiongku> tk: good job :p
<tk> too bad I still have to unplug my bluetooth before it will recognize any of my devices though :(
<Kiongku> tk: lol
<rikioh> can someone help me im in windows right now but everytime i try to go into kubuntu now right after i log out the screen goes white and theres like a hampster running around a spinning wheel, after that it goes to my desktop with no toolbars some odd green background and i cant do anything
<rikioh> log in*
<Hawkwind> That's Xfce
<rikioh> whats that
<Jucato> I just love that splash screen!
<Hawkwind> It's a window manager
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Do you boot to a graphical login screen ?
<Jucato> err.. Desktop Environment...
<rikioh> yes hawkwing
<rikioh> wind
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Then before you login, go to Session and choose KDE.  Then login just like normal and it will put you into KDE
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Xfce is a window manager.  Gnome and KDE are desktop environments
<rikioh> ok ty
<rikioh> i just didnt know what was going on :)
<rikioh> i was like whats this hampster.....
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Xfce is a Desktop Environment, Xfwm is it's window manager. http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=overview&lang=en
<Kiongku> i cant talk on ubuntu-classroom
<Jucato> Kiongku: you sure can't
<Jucato> it's moderated
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: You're not supposed to
<Kiongku> Jucato: =(? and how can u o0
<Jucato> only moderators/ops/voiced people can talk
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: When they are giving a class, they don't want people interupting it
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: doh..i'll just let it go by
<Jucato> Kiongku: you can't. addresss all questions to nalioth by typing '/msg nalioth <message_or_question>'
<Kiongku> Jucato: ah lol
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i can find lib-xine in kubuntu o0?
<Kiongku> *cant
<Jucato> !info libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> hmm
<Jucato> !info xine-lib
<ubotu> Package xine-lib does not exist in dapper
<Kiongku> !info lib-xine
<ubotu> Package lib-xine does not exist in dapper
<Kiongku> bleh
<Jucato> !info libxine1c2
<ubotu> libxine1c2: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 114 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Jucato> !info libxine-main
<ubotu> Package libxine-main does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> !info libxine-main1
<ubotu> libxine-main1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2 (dapper), package size 2865 kB, installed size 6632 kB
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> so it's libxine1c2 or libxine-main1 ??
<Kiongku> libxine-main1 i guess but cant remove without deleting the others
<jillc> thank you all for explaining the difference.
<tk> of course after telling whats his name that repo... I found out I was mising the latest repo :P
<TheGateKeeper> I am presently running a livecd, would like the info you get in fstab of the hard disk, anyone know a cli command to do that?
<tk> cat /etc/fstab ?
<Mick7> hello men
<Jucato> err.. that would display the Live CD's fstab..
<tk> doesnt the live cd mount the HD though?
<tk> nm, it probably wouldnt be in the fstab though...
* tk goes back to his corner
<Jucato> it would probably be in /media/harddisk_mountpoint/etc/fstab
<Mick7> I've tried some linux distributions and I always had some problem with my ATI radeon 9200 SE, after the load of live cd the screen remain black and don't happen nothing HELP
<tk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tk> hmmm
<tk> isnt there a trigger for the 32bit flash in 64bit environment?
<TheGateKeeper> the only fstab is in /etc and tells me the swap is /dev/hda2, probable means I want to mount /dev/hda1
<jujimufu> TheGateKeeper: lol
* serenity is listening to "One Step Too Far (Radio Edit)" by Faithless feat. Dido [amaroK] 
<TheGateKeeper> what's the command that tells you where you are?
<orient2000> Hi! Is there any answering mashine for kubuntu I could use?
<Phreakys> hi there
<Phreakys> anyone experience installing compiz on kde kubuntu?
<jujimufu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jujimufu> there :)
<jujimufu> you're welcome :D
<Dr_Willis> dang it - is there a little recorder app - so i can test my mic in.
<Dr_Willis> :P not sure what jack/mixer settings i need to use for it and skype
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ninHer_> bye the way....anyone using openwengo ?
<orient2000> Hi! Is there any answering machine I could use on KDE Kubuntu?
<waspius> is the window manager different than the desktop?
<Jucato> waspius: in KDE's, GNOME's, and Xfce's cases, yes.
<TheGateKeeper> how do you mount your hard disk if you are running from a CD??
<Phreakys> tnx
<Phreakys> will try
<TheGateKeeper> how do you mount your hard disk if you are running from a LiveCD??  (I should have said)
<fabian_> Hey. I've got a secondary HDD which I just formated with QTParted and is now XFS. I've changed FSTAB to resemble the change in File System but it still comes up as a VFAT partition when I 'sudo fdisk -l'... Any ideas why?
<waspius> i want to install a window manager that is not as heavy as kde and gnome but that i can add panels etc
<jujimufu> xfce
<jujimufu> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jujimufu> !gnome > jujimufu
<fabian_> Try XFCE
<jujimufu> fabain: also a nice combination is openbox wiith kdesktop and fbpanel :)
<utab> keyboard locks in KDE
<jujimufu> utab: what do you mean it locks?
<utab> any ideas
<utab> jujimufu I can not type anything
<fabian_> jujimufu: I'm kinda new to linux, but Openbox looks really nice. :) Haven't been able to try it though
<utab> jujimufu I am on Gnome now
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can add quicktime support to kaffeine ??
<Jucato> D4rkly: you would need to install the w32codecs
<jujimufu> D4rkly: try downloading the codecs package from EasyUbuntu
<jujimufu> !Easyubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Easyubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !easyubuntu
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tk> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jujimufu> utab: I didn't aks you what you're with now, I asked you what do you mean ti locks...
<D4rkly> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fabian_> darkly
<fabian_> head over to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<utab> jujimufu I can not type, BTW you are so gentle
<D4rkly> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<__mikem> Hey, I have a question, I am trying to get xgl working, but all the instructions I find talk about nvidia or ati, the problem is I am using vmware, and consequentially, the video device ubuntu sees is neither ati or nvidia, therefore I need help setting this up
<fabian_> that'll show you how to install all codecs (except wmv)
<D4rkly> ok cool :)
<jujimufu> utab: I can be gentle if I want to, but you also have to cooperate and give proper information so that we can answer adequately. Thank you :)
<fabian_> Hey. I've got a secondary HDD which I just formated with QTParted and is now XFS. I've changed FSTAB to resemble the change in File System but it still comes up as a VFAT partition when I 'sudo fdisk -l'... Any ideas why? --> No ideas, right?
<utab> jujimufu , so
<Blissex> fabian_: you need to read a bit more about the difference between a filesystem and the partition containing it :-)
<__mikem> I hate repeating myself, but aparently thats the only option I have here. Hey, I have a question, I am trying to get xgl working, but all the instructions I find talk about nvidia or ati, the problem is I am using vmware, and consequentially, the video device ubuntu sees is neither ati or nvidia, therefore I need help setting this up
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: are you sure you formatted? not just partitioned as xfs?
<Blissex> __mikem: thats mad, give up.
<D4rkly> do gstreamer codecs work for kaffeine ?
<jujimufu> utab: wait wait
<Blissex> __mikem: there is a very, very good reason why the instructions mention fast cards with 3D accel.
<__mikem> Is there any way to get xgl to work with vmware?
<fabian_> LeeJunFan that's probably it. :-$ How can I format it? In QTParted, it shows upas XFS, but I'm unable to actually format it
<LeeJunFan> __mikem: no.
<__mikem> that sucks
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: mkfs.xfs /dev/hdb1 perhaps? depending on whether hdb1 is the correct drive/partition
<fabian_> LeeJunFan: Thanks, I'm gonna try that out right now and see what happens
<fabian_> LeeJunFan: It seems to have worked, but it's done it extremly quickly... Maybe it's only partitioned it again?
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: no, mkfs doesn't partition.
<slow-motion> hallo
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: try mounting it now.
<fabian_> LeeJunFan: Well, when I sudo fdisk -l, it still shows up as FAT
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: sounds like qtparted didn't do it's job.
<fabian_> LeeJunFan: I'm typing "sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/hdd1 -f" in the cosole
<jujimufu> utab: check this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235405&highlight=kde+lock
<jujimufu> utab: and generally, check the forums
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can install the w32codecs ?? tried sudo apt-get install w32codecs but it didnt work ?
<jujimufu> D4rkly: download easyubuntu, and check to install the codecs from there. It's the fastest and easiet way. Plus, it installs all codecs alltogether, so you'll most probably never need to download any codecs again
<jujimufu> !easyubuntu > D4rkly
<utab> jujimufu , before this I have sent there but got no replies
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: problem is that if it's not marked as an xfs partition type you're going to have trouble. you need to use fdisk and change the partition type, then mkfs.xfs it again.
<fabian_> LeeJunFan: Ah, OK. So I have to partition with Fdisk, then format with Mkfs.xfs
<LeeJunFan> fabian_: yeah, according to fdisk -l qtparted didn't change your partition type to xfs.
<Kiongku> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Kiongku> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<fabian_> LeeJunFan: Ok, now I get it. :) Thanks, I'll look into it.
<utab> KDE locks keyboard I can type but mouse is OK I can click and select, what might be the problem
<utab> I can NOT type
<fritsch> utab: usb keyboard?
<fritsch> utab: if yes { plug out(); plugin()} else {reboot()}
<utab> fritsch both the usb and the built in one
<fritsch> utab: plug out the usb one, and plug in
<utab> fritsch now I use the built in
<fritsch> utab: does this always happen?
<fritsch> utab: this one is working?
<fritsch> utab: just replug the external usb one
<utab> fritsch actually I am typing on Gnome ;)
<fritsch> utab: mmmh
<utab> fritsch dell laptop
<fritsch> utab: sorry, don`t know a kde specific keyboard issue
<Kiongku> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<utab> fritsch thx
<Chris7mas> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Chris7mas> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<Chris7mas> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<OxMoZ|mang> bonjour
<Chris7mas> hi
<OxMoZ> qq1 veut bien m'aider jarrive pas a me connect a internet j'ai une livebox connect wifi par usb
<Freddy2> hi
<brnn> Hello. I want to ask a simple question. I have Kubuntu 6.06. I  want to  change keyboard layouts using only two keys.
<brnn> but I can't
<brnn> because It only allows me 4 key combinations
<brnn> How can I make it use two keys only?????
<brnn> Will anyone answer ???????????
<Blissex> brnn: you cannot use _any_ keys. You can do it with 2, for example if you do something like CTRL+something
<osiris> anyone having issues with ctrl+alt+f key terminals not working ?
<solus_> my monitor worked fine on high res the last 2 weeks, i turned it on today and it was 640x480 and wont change, and i didnt do anything with the settings of the monitor at all yesterday other than change my backgrund image and screensaver, anyone have any clue about this problem?
<Blissex> solus_: look at the contents of '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<brnn> YES, blissex
<brnn> I try
<brnn> ctrl + shift
<brnn> or
<crazy_penguin> Good evening all!
<brnn> ctrl + alt
<solus_> Blissex:  i should also mention that i just started using this 2 weeks ago, lol...  i just search for that?
<Blissex> brnn: you cannot just use modifiers.
<brnn> but it always wants two more keys
<solus_> Blissex: ok, its open, what should it look like?
<Blissex> solus_: look through it and it should say why the X server chose 640x480...
<solus_> ok, thanks
<solus_> Blissex: ok, odd, it does recognize the chipset as g force 4
<solus_> and the drivers are there, so it knows it should do better
<Blissex> solus_: look at the lines about modes...
<Blissex> solus_: and about the monitor. The card is almost irrelevant.
<solus_> ok, ill copy exactly what it says about the monitor, only 2 likes were found when i searched the doc
<solus_> (II) NV(0): Generic Monitor: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz
<solus_> II) NV(0): Generic Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz
<Blissex> solus_: then obviously it is not a generic monitor. You need to redefine the monitor to inform the X server of its true horizontal and vertical scan rates.
<Blissex> solus_: probably you have changed connection or something else and it can no longer read them via EDID/DDC.
<solus_> its a laptop, i wouldnt even know how to change the connection on it
<solus_> but as long as i know the basic prob, i can check docs, thanks so much
<Blissex> solus_: ahhhhhh, is that for the _internal_ screen?
<robert_> blah
<robert_> I've got kde+gnome, and kubuntu won't progress beyond starting the kernel event manger- wtf
<solus_> Blissex: yes, it is an internal
<solus_> im trying to chat with the hp rep to see the exact make and model of the monitor now, but no one has been available for hours
<Blissex> solus_: then it is strange it worked before but not now. Also check the size in pixels, if it is a bit odd you usually need a special modeline.
<solus_> and when i tried ot change it manually to the settings i had before, it told me that my monitor didnt support it, which, it did yesterday, lol
<solus_> ok, how does one do that?
<Blissex> solus_: to find out type/make just look at the label on the laptop get the model number and do a web search.
<solus_> sorry to be a pain, but i have a good memory and will only ever have to ask once
<Blissex> solus_: do a nice web search, and I think it is also on the ubuntu Wiki.
<solus_> i have the model number, but it isnt giving more than the graphics card/audio and that bs, which is all still ok and recognized
<solus_> thats the thing i truly hate about hp, they make it hell for you to find out about their products and fix them yourself
<Kiongku> oh darn the kubuntu system for saving amarok ><...
<Jucato> huh?
<Kiongku> cant compile new amarok..
<Jucato> oh
<Kiongku> i downgrading back to amarok 1.4.1 of kubuntu
<Blissex> solus_: there is something about laptop screen config here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Jucato> ehehe! what you were looking for in Amarok is already in 1.4.1 anyway
<Kiongku> its too much hazzle to get xine engine in the new one bcoz the main libxine in kubuntu cannot be replaced.
<Kiongku> if i try raplace it.. kaffeine and Kmplayer goes away too
<Kiongku> Jucato: go read the changelog for 1.4.2
<Kiongku> quite a few nice features to be tested :D
<Blissex> solus_: in particular http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#HP_zt3000_.2F_Compaq_nx7000
<Jucato> Kiongku: hehe! keyword "tested"
<Jucato> there are only so few things that I dare experiment with. Multimedia is not one of them... yet :-D
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe.. :( and u know the hell i passed through to compile it.. now i dunno what to do with the devs files >>.. i think i'll keep it in case
<Jucato> I thought you said "no I dunno what to do with the devs" (developers)
<Kiongku> Jucato: XDD.. i know what to do.. i'll close them in a room till they get the kubuntu 1.4.2 out :p
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> O.O
<zaq> hello
<zaq> is this a help channel?
<Kiongku> zaq: might be
<zaq> ok
<Kiongku> zaq: if the prob can be solved by us :p
<Jucato> Kiongku: might be? it is! ^_^
<ZaQ> I am new to Ubuntu
<ZaQ> just installed it
<Jucato> Kubuntu help channel
<ZaQ> and i dont know how to install programs that I downloaded from the web
<Jucato> ZaQ: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ZaQ> Unbuntu I beleive
<Kiongku> ZaQ: yap its kubuntu here.. if u need help for ubuntu go to ubuntu
<ZaQ> hmm
<Jucato> ZaQ: is your desktop brown?
<ZaQ> what is the difference between the two?
<Kiongku> ZaQ: or blue :p
<ZaQ> yes
<ZaQ> brown
<Freddy2> xD
<Kiongku> ZaQ: they use different desktop environment
<Jucato> ZaQ: then you're using Ubuntu
<ZaQ> ok
<Jucato> #ubuntu might be the best place to be :-D
<ZaQ> what is the difference?
<Kiongku> ZaQ: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<ZaQ> haha
<Jucato> Ubuntu uses GNOME, while Kubuntu uses KDE
<ZaQ> ok
<ZaQ> what does that mean? lol
<Kiongku> ZaQ: the way we customise our linux =P
<Jucato> GNOME and KDE are what we call desktop environments
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> Jucato: XD he went away
<Jucato> T_T
<Jucato> oh there he is
<zaq> k
<zaq> sorry
<Kiongku> lol.. dunt be sad
<Jucato> ehehe
<Kiongku> lol?
<Kiongku> Jucato was crying right now :p
<Jucato> whoa
<Freddy2> gnome seems to be easier for default config, but i think you can get better results with kde, if you configure it properly.. you'll need time and practice with it in order to get its best
<Kiongku> no worry
<Kiongku> he went to the correct channel
<Jucato> Kiongku: how did you know? you're on #ubuntu too?
<Kiongku>  /whois zaq
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> I thought you were sleeping with the enemy
<Jucato> j/k
<Kiongku> Freddy2: dunt give a damn to gnome.. after kubuntu i'll move to gentoo.. if i ever change :p
<Freddy2> hmm he was out? fuck XD
<Kiongku> Jucato: loL?
<Jucato> ehehe
<Riddell> Freddy2: language
<jillc> can you have Windows xp and Kubuntu on the same computer?  and can Kubuntu run everything windows runs
<Jucato> lol? like an uncertain laugh... ^_^
<Freddy2> i'm spanish
<Jucato> Freddy2: he meant, watch your language...
<Freddy2> wasn't trying to be so "hard"
<Kiongku> jillc: nah.. kubuntu cant run all that windows run by default
<Kiongku> jillc: and ya u can dual boot
<Freddy2> i'm not very good with english, sorrry
<OOD> jillc: you can have both on the same computer, and chose to boot either one or the other
<Jucato> Freddy2: no, just the F* word...
<Kiongku> jillc: got both xp and kubuntu
<Freddy2> i know
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> Kiongku: I've got Kubuntu, XP, and another partition for anything else I might fancy
<jillc> which is easier to setup  ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jucato> initial setup? I'd say both
<Kiongku> Jucato: fancy gentoo and let me know the results ;)
<Hawkwind> jillc: Both the same
<Kiongku> jillc: does not matter
<Jucato> lol! not Gentoo, not yet...
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe
* Kiongku wanted to use Jucato as guinea pig for testing gentoo
<Jucato> I'll probably try out Arch and Ark one of these days
<Kiongku> :D
<Jucato> hmph
<Kiongku> oh ?
<Jucato> yeah, but we're getting out of topic (again)
<Kiongku> Jucato: did he needed further help?.. bcoz he stopped asking question
<solus_> Blissex: thanks, the monitor is fine again, it was a paint but i found the wiki on a laptop somewhat like mine, lol
<Jucato> I dunno.
<Blissex> solus_: best way...
<Kiongku> bah
<MrBallZ> Question:  Why the automount doesn't mount external hdd's that are in NTFS ?
<MrBallZ> in kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<Blissex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Kiongku> question solved
<MrBallZ> htnx
<solus_> Blissex: im just wary at the moment because ive killed my sude twice, etc...  im not catching onto this linux thing very well, if i cant find my exact problem i ask, i guess i had better just get used to it and keep good backups for awhile
<solus_> but i do like it much more than windows, even with the problems
<Kiongku> MrBallZ: btw u can only read from ntfs
<Blissex> solus_: good. You gotta read more. Linux require most sysadm skills but then it is more logical and flexible. Precisely because it gets you to learn those skills...
<Jucato> well, if he can't mount it, he wouldn't even be able to read from it :-D
<Kiongku> :p
<Kiongku> Jucato: hahah
<Kiongku> well i can also follow that.. but i have nothign to gain from mounting it
<Jucato> Blissex: probably not sysadm skills, but it does require learning a bit more than what you know from Windows (which is almost nothing)
<Kiongku> Blissex: i rather say u need to learn to use the terminal more :p
<solus_> haha, reading helps to a degree but a lot of even the wiki on ubuntus site assumes you know something about linux, which i didnt other than by repuation...  i did find a good site to walk me through the basic things, like learning exactly what sudo was and how to use it, but anything more comlicated than installing a program isnt in there
* Jucato remembers doing a month's worth of research before installing Ubuntu...
<Kiongku> in windows rarely touch that cmd
<Kiongku> solus_: u started better than me.. i learned from forums and trial and error
* Kiongku remembers doing a week search for only modem before using Kubuntu
<Jucato> Kiongku: that really depends on the distro. there are some distros out there that are more CLI oriented, while there are a lot that are more GUI oriented. Ubuntu/Kubuntu is a happy mixture of both
<solus_> trial and error i did with suse which was the bane of my existance for about 5 days, then i switched to kubuntu, and i have everything the way i want it now...
<Kiongku> lol happy mixture :p
<solus_> so now, i have to learn terminal, i try to make about an hour a day to play around and learn things i dont realize ineed to know
<Kiongku> solus_: good
<Freddy2> (windows) modem problems are very common for people how try linux for the first time.. but when using dsl (or similar) routers is quite simple
<Kiongku> i use usb modem.. the bane of the modems for linux
<Jucato> not if the DSL/ADSL connection uses PPPoE
<Kiongku> nope ppoa
<Jucato> I think WiFi's are more of the bane
<Kiongku> pppoa
<Jucato> Kiongku: most DSL/ADSL ISP providers use PPPoE now more than PPPoA
<Freddy2> indeed
<Kiongku> Jucato: i come from a stone age country so i use pppoa :p
<Jucato> and PPPoE, in the Debian world, has no GUI configuration tool
<solus_> alright dinner is here, thanks so much for the help
<Kiongku> pppoa got no GUI configuration tool too
<Jucato> ok... then both PPPoE and PPPoA :-D
<Kiongku> hehe
<Jucato> Kiongku: which country would that be? China?
<Freddy2> but all the times i've seen it (for dsl) pppoe was managed inside the router, with nat enabled, of course
<Kiongku> China is very developed now.. dunt underestimate it :p
<Kiongku> nah i'm from mauritius
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> I was just presuming from the /whois :-D
<Jucato> Freddy2: I had to use pppoeconf to setup my ADSL connection
<Kiongku> dang ig only libxine was not so interlaced by kubuntu. i could have upgraded my xine lib without prob :(
<Freddy2> Jucato: do you have a public IP directly in your machine with no nat? or you aren't using a router?
<Kiongku> i use pon ueagle-atm .. and thats all XD
<Jucato> Freddy2: ehehe! would you laugh at me if I told you that I did not understand those terms :-D
<Freddy2> hmm you use modem or router?
<Jucato> a modem, I think :-D
<Jucato> a black box thingy
<Freddy2> i see.. ok then
<Jucato> btw, how would you know if you were using a modem or a router?
<Jucato> oh krap... almost 4:30 am...
<Freddy2> common routers have several rj45 connectors (usually 4), and you connnect to it over an ethernet link
<Kiongku> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Freddy2> well, you can also take a look at your ip and also to your gateway
<robert_> blah- (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge a short while ago, and now it won't start up :/
<Jucato> Freddy2: basically, I have an ethernet card (integrated) which connects to a black box, which has 4 slots for what you called an rj45 connector
<Heruka> Hi Big problems trying to pair mobile/bluetooth..many hours..no luck..any suggestions
<Freddy2> and what about ip/gateway?
<Jucato> err...
<dr_willis> Heruka,  i  manually edited some pin file - ages ago for mine.
<Freddy2> are you using something like 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x?
<kevin_> how to setup the gtk2 applications' fonts in kubuntu?
<Jucato> kevin_: System Settings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts
<Jucato> Freddy2: where should I check? (this is getting embarassing...)
<Heruka> thanks Dr.Wilis.. will look at some of them
<robert_> do note, that I recently installed/configured my system for use with ldap- if that makes any difference
<Freddy2> try "sudo ifconfig", and take a look at ethX entries
<kevin_> Jucato, I'll try it, thanks
<Jucato> Freddy2: eth0? but nothing resembles and IP/gateway address
<Freddy2> second line at eth0.. inet addr: x.x.x.x
<Jucato> Freddy2: it's inet6 addr, then some hexadecimal figures
<Freddy2> hmm are you connected to an ipv6 provider?
<Jucato> I have eth0, lo, and ppp0
<Jucato> I don't think so. I didn't really check with our ISP
<Freddy2> well, so it seems that your router doesn't manage ppp, so probably we're talking about the ppp0 entry
<Jucato> Freddy2: ok, there's inet addr, P-t-P, and Mask
<ade> hi can anyone help me, i have just installed linux for the first time, how do i get a media player?? please help
<Freddy2> my router for example manages pppoe, so i simply need a private ip for connecting with it, and that's all.. quite simple
<Jucato> Freddy2: oh. my inet addr is 210.213.xxx.xxx
<dr_willis> ade fire up the adept package manager and look at the stuff you can install, check for vlc, mplayer, xine,
<ade> thanx will do
<Kiongku> ade: kaffeine and amarok is good
<Jucato> ade: you could also try the installed media players mentioned by Kiongku
<dr_willis> depeneds on what 'media' you mean. :)
<Freddy2> i see with a whois.. juan carlos torres? are you spanish?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> Filipino :-D
<Freddy2> saludos xD
<Jucato> @_@
<Jucato> Freddy2: so I guess I'm using a modem, not a router, right?
<Freddy2> i think you're using a router which doesn't manage ppp itself, so your machine has to do the job
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> anyway, thanks for the info!
<Freddy2> np
<Jucato> gotta catch some snooze... even for just 2-3 hours...
<Freddy2> cya
<Jucato> bye!
<ade> what internet security can i get hold of
<dr_willis> ade Huh?
<ade> firewall, antivirus that sort of thing, what is compatible
<Freddy2> firewall (iptables, for example)
<dr_willis> Its time to read a few guides on Linux Security I think. :P
<Freddy2> sure
<robert_> anybody?
<robert_> help?
<dr_willis> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/docs/colsfaq.html
<Kiongku> doh... my amarok refuse to open now
<dr_willis> robert_ Hmm?
<Freddy2> Kiongku: try to launch it from command line and see what it says
<Kiongku> Freddy2: ya
<appleseed> hi
<pierreth> hello
<appleseed> any italian user?
<pierreth> how can i use my dvd burner?
<Freddy2> pierreth: k3b?
<dr_willis> pierreth,  i tend to use k3b to burn thangs. :P
<dr_willis> its a decent progam
<pierreth> Freddy2: it does not see it
<appleseed> any italian user?
<Freddy2> maybe it's not installed.. check this
<dr_willis> see... NOW the true question comes out.
<dr_willis> :P
<pierreth> dr_willis: yes i did for my cd burner
<pierreth> k3b works well with cd burner
<pierreth> but i don't how to do the same with the dvd burner
<pierreth> i have 2 drives
<pierreth> the dvd is connected using firewire
<Freddy2> k3b works fine with both cd and dvd drives
<robert_> dr_willis: (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge a short while ago, and now it won't start up :/
<pierreth> nothing is happening when i add a cd in my dvd drive
<pierreth> my cd drive is working well, i can see the cd on the desktop
<Freddy2> i have never used firewire devices, sorry
<pierreth> but it is not the same for the dvd drive
<Freddy2> but k3b includes a config option for detecting all available devices.. try it
<tomaczec> hi
<pierreth> Freddy2: how
<misieq> how can i allow only browser with some specified user-agent string to access to /some/dir? i know i have to set "BrowserMatch SomeVariable" but what should i do with that variable then?>
<Freddy2> pierreth: launch the program, and go to the preferences menu.. there you should see 2 equal entries for konfiguring k3b.. as far as i remember it's one of them
<tomaczec> got a question concerning automake -> i got installed version 1.4 _and_ 1.7. calling automake does use 1.4. why isnt 1.7 (the newer version) be called/run?
<pierreth> i have an option to add a device but i don't know how to use it
<PeteIF> Grah, finally.
<MrBallZ> I have an issue, i plug in a NTFS hdd thru usb, and it detects it and when I click on Ok, to access it I get a message that " wrong fs type ..."  , anyways, if i mount this hdd as sudo i have no problems, how can I fix this in kubuntu dapper 6.06
<tomaczec> btw, i simply fixed my prob by uninstalling 1.4 -> nevertheless, it took me wonder why the build process in questions tells me that i do not have 1.7.
<dr_willis_> there may be some way to select what one to use system wide.
<dr_willis_> ya can do it with java and other 'default' programs as well.
<robert_> dr_willis- anythng regarding my problem?
<dr_willis_> what was the problem? I missed it. Lol
<geleven> is there any way i can install a version of ITUNES in Kubuntu?
<geleven> iTunes
<geleven> ??????
<geleven> i don't kjnow other good cd rippers
<dr_willis_> grip, k3b, many others
<dr_willis_> I would not classify itunes as a 'good' cd ripper. :P
<geleven> i want to ripp ant max quality
<dr_willis_> you mean rip to wav files?
<geleven> and KAudioKreator sucks
<geleven> to mp3
<geleven> it won't work
<geleven> i was wondering if itunes exists for linux
<dr_willis_> No it does not.
<geleven> i saw some ipod stuff
<geleven> though
<dr_willis_> ipod tools are for copying stuff to/from and ipod.
<tomaczec> geleven: the quality is based on the codecs you use.
<dr_willis_> if they ripped - they would be just a front end to cdparanoia and other tools
<geleven> ok
<geleven> so..tell me a good cd ripper.....
<geleven> i want to encode at 320 kbps.......high quality.......with id3
<geleven> just like itunes
<tomaczec> geleven: the qst is -> tell me a good codec.
<geleven> i don't know
<dr_willis_> i tend to use grip. i just like how it works. :P and its flexable
<Kiongku> where are all the programs downloaded through apt-get?
<dr_willis_> its just a front end to the other console tools.
<geleven> i am using linux since today
<dr_willis_> Kiongku,  you mean where does the .debs go ? or the installed programs?
<pato> holas
<dr_willis_> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<robert_> dr_willis: lol
<Kiongku> .deb
<tomaczec> Kiongku: how you mean 'all the programs'?
<robert_> dr_willis_: (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge a short while ago, and now it won't start up :/
<dr_willis_> Kiongku,  /var/apt/cache/ (i think)
<dr_willis_> robert_ may wan tto boot to single user/rescue mode and see if any more detailed messages show up.
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: amarok takes a long time to load then it does not even show up
<tomaczec> Kiongku: when it does not show up... how you detect that it is loaded at all?
<Kiongku> tomaczec: in process table
<tomaczec> Kiongku: and dmesg shows nothing?
<Kiongku> tomaczec: amarokapp probably crashed
<jasj> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<crimsun> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tomaczec> aiuto <- italina for help.. i guess ayuda is spanish.
<tomaczec> s/italina/italian/
<pierreth> where can i get help?
<Joseph> hello all
<tomaczec> and that means help is male in italian while it is female in spanish. ;)
<Joseph> i am burning a a kubuntu install cd or trying anyway...I am having troubles making it properly bootable. any advice on software or perhaps what I may be doing wrong...under WinXP and using CDBurnerXP Pro
<PeteIF> I used CDBurnerXP Pro to burn my Kubuntu CDs.
<PeteIF> Make sure that you burn it as a bootable CD image, and don't try and burn faster than 8x.
<PeteIF> I burned at 4x to be safe.
<Joseph> ah...let me give it a shot
<jasj> help with libc6
<jasj> ???
<jasj> help me
<crimsun> !es > jasj
<Joseph> on boot options what did you use as far as type of bootable Pete?
<Joseph> it asks for emulation type
<jasj> hi i damage my libc6 and i dont know how to fix it
<jasj> !es>jasj
<jasj> !es > crimsun
<Joseph> PeteIF...Do you use Joliet, ISO 1, or ISO 2 when you burn?
<jasj> help
<jasj> help please
<PeteIF> Doesn't matter, IIRC. I left it as the default.
<PeteIF> @ joseph
<PeteIF> But that was like 8 months ago.
<PeteIF> Since then I just ordered CDs from ShipIt.
<Joseph> didnt mess with emulation type or anything like that either?
<Kiongku> bleh i broke my amarok
<PeteIF> joseph: no. Just make sure that you burn at <8x, and it's a bootable ISO.
<jasj> help
<Arkkis> ungh, help, good advices on how to recover data from corrupted reiserfs sections wanted
<jasj> !es >PeteIF
<tomaczec> Arkkis: use your backups. don't use reiser at all.
<jasj> !es > jasj
<Hawkwind> jasj: Please stop playing with the bot
<Freddy2> lol
<Arkkis> tomaczec, well, that was rather unhelpful
<Arkkis> thanks anyways
<tomaczec> Arkkis: unhelpful? well, i did tell at least 2 things you seem do have done. or not done. really?
<pierreth> ok my drive works in usb2 :-)
<asimon> Arkkis: You could run reiserfsck on the unmounted partition (for example from the live CD). But it's risky, it may be able to restore your filesystem, but it could also happen to destroy what's left. My own expieriences with reiserfsck are mixed.
<Arkkis> asimon, thanks, I'll consider that as a last resort then
<tomaczec> Arkkis: i know noone who managed to fix a corrupted reiserfs.
<pierreth> ok, i found the drivers, it works!!
<Arkkis> tomaczec, well, I was transferring to ext3 when this happened on my old drives, so
<Arkkis> if that's any better
<pedro> hey guys..
<pedro> can anybody tell me something about sharing files???
<asimon> tomaczec: I had several occasions where a 'reiserfsck -rebuild-tree' restored a corrupted fs. But also some occasions where it wasn't able to do so.
<crazy_penguin> Good night! Sleep well! :)
<tomaczec> asimon: ok, i will change my statement to 'i know one guy' in my future postings concerning reiserfs. :)
<Arkkis> heh
<jasj> i have problems with libc, can i fix?
<jordi_> my laptop is unable to connect to internet since some days ago and i don't know what to do. Somebody can help me?
<asimon> tomaczec: it all depends on your definition of 'know' ;-)
<jordi_> the problem is not whith the hardware cause when the laptop is running on windows internet goes correctly
<tomaczec> asimon: i will say 'w/o definition i prolly have the information that this actions was carried out (no time zone)'...
<waspius> usr/share/doc/icewm/icewm.html
<waspius> sorry
<cvasilak> hi, sorry if this is asked before....i have a wmv video file, what is the name of the package that installs the win32-codec pack in mplayer, on the cosole it complains that it can't find "/usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll"
<waspius> hey sorry to be off topic..i installed icewm and i was wondering if anyone knew how i can install a desktop in it
<jordi_> I think is w32
<archdrone> hi, i installed grub-splash images package and after while uninstalled it and now the grub menu is gone, after boot i see only command line and i want the menu back, i cant google anything, pls help
<tomaczec> archdrone:  for now, try to type 'gdm' or 'kdm'.
<archdrone> tomaczec: im already in kde
<tomaczec> archdrone:  hence you mean the boot menu?
<archdrone> yep:)
<waspius> anyone?
<jordi_> yes
<tomaczec> archdrone: it's all in the grub manuals. maybe you try a 'grub-install' on the cli.
<Hawkwind> waspius: IceWM is a window manager of it's own.  Why not just use it by itself ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: i know but does it not need a desktop??if i dont use kdesktop
<Hawkwind> waspius: No.  You can do everything in it you want/need.  You can run KDE, Gnome apps all you want
<Hawkwind> waspius: IceWM is a lightweight window manager so it doesn't have all the icons and stuff that KDE/Gnome has.  But you can use all their apps without a problem
<archdrone> tomaczec: i think im dumb, i dont see anything about grub's menu
<waspius> Hawkwind: i want to use a desktop that will not use as much as resource as kde
<tomaczec> waspius: IceWM _is_ a desktop.
<waspius> tomaczec: howcome
<waspius> tomaczec: i tried to change theme and the files i downloaded went straight to my kde desktop..plus i had no utilities on it
<Hawkwind> waspius: Then use IceWM
<tomaczec> waspius: i dunno why the coders of IceWM made it a desktop app.
<Hawkwind> waspius: What do you mean 'They went straight to me KDE desktop'  ????
<waspius> i am confused
<waspius> well i was in icewm and i downloaded some files..instead of going on its desktop they went to my kde
<waspius> on my other session
<Hawkwind> waspius: Right/Left/Middle click in IceWM to get your menus and things.  It's a window manager.  It can do anything you want it to do and run any KDE, Gnome, Xfce app you want
<waspius> so if i start kdesktop in it then i can see them
<Hawkwind> waspius: Ummm no such thing
<Hawkwind> waspius: IceWM does *not* put icons on the desktop, that's why
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok..so in order to do so dont i need a desktop?
<Hawkwind> waspius: That's part of how it becomes so lightweight.  Putting that junk on your desktop makes it bloated
<Hawkwind> waspius: It won't happen
<Hawkwind> waspius: If you want junk on your desktop, then run KDE/Gnome
<utab> hey guys, KDE keyboard lock so I can not type  anything
<waspius> Hawkwind: i want to have my kde and have a second in icewm in which i will be able to put panels etc but which will use less resources then kde
<utab> what might  be  the reason
<Hawkwind> waspius: Why on earth would you want downloaded files on your desktop anyways ?  Why not create a directory called ~/downloads and save stuff there
<Hawkwind> waspius: If you're using both, then you're using even more resources than just what KDE uses
<waspius> Hawkwind: no i will use one at a time
<Hawkwind> waspius: I really don't understand what you are wanting/trying to do.  You should either run KDE as your wm/de or run something else, like IceWM, Fluxbox, E17, WindowMaker
<tomaczec> Hawkwind: new KDE does not put anything on it... beside hotplugs and that is what deserves to be seen on a desktop.
<waspius> Hawkwind: i just wanted to make a different environment
<Hawkwind> tomaczec: Sure it does
<grothesk> How do I set up a dial up connection?
<Hawkwind> waspius: You won't get things on the desktop in IceWM.  That defeats the purpose of a lightweight window manager
<tomaczec> Hawkwind: not mine (dapper drake, kubuntu)
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok the easiest question..i have downloaded new themes for it..how do i install them?
<Hawkwind> tomaczec: If you save something in your ~/Desktop directory, it can/will put it on your desktop.  That's what he is talking about
<Hawkwind> waspius: http://icewm.org  and read the docs.  I've never used it.  Also, might join #IceWM
<waspius> i did join it but not much help..thanx though
<utab> the traffic of this group is not that busy like ubuntu
<Hawkwind> waspius: I believe there is an option in the middle click menu for changing themes though
<grothesk> Is there something like kinternet in kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> utab: It's not intended to be
<utab> Hawkwind yes,
<waspius> Hawkwind: there is an option but the themes i downloaded went straight to my kde desktop so i do not know how to install them
<waspius> i will check the page u gave me though..it might become clearer to me
<Hawkwind> waspius: I told you what to do.  Make a directory in your users home directory called 'downloads' and move them there
<Hawkwind> waspius: Time to learn the terminal/CLI
<utab> Hawkind, do you have any idea why I can not type in KDe
<Hawkwind> waspius: You can move those files you downloaded to another directory.  Though the theme manager should be able to search in ~/Desktop for the files
<phreakys_> hello
<Hawkwind> utab: Bad keyboard ?  Wrong settings in xorg.conf ?
<phreakys_> i just installed compiz/xgl, looks wonderful!
<utab> Hawkwind but before I did not have any problems
<phreakys_> windowborders dissappear though :/
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok..so the only way to check my downloads and install them etc is through the konsole not 3d
<waspius> ?
<utab> Hawkwind I used it without problems today logged in and can not type, magic ;)
<tomaczec> utab: before?
<utab> Hawkwind yesterday
<utab> Hawkwind: this  morning magically sth wrong
<tomaczec> utab: you can not type?
<utab> Hawkwind: mouse is OK, but can not type
<tomaczec> utab: you type fast w/ your mouth.
<tomaczec> s/mouth/mouse/
#kubuntu 2006-08-20
<utab> tomaczec: ????????
<tomaczec> utab: erm?
<utab> tomaczec : what is erm?
<Hawkwind> waspius: If you want to save files, make a place to save them to instead of saving everything to your Desktop.  That's just an insane way of saving things
<Hawkwind> waspius: Why would you want all that clutter on top of your desktop wallpaper ?  Keep it clean and organized.
<utab> tomaczec : do you have suggestions on the problem
<waspius> Hawkwind: i dont disagree..i just had setup firefox to download everything on my desktop
<tomaczec> utab: since i could not decode '?????' i said 'erm' to express that i am in a deadend street when trying to understand what you said.
<Hawkwind> waspius: Tell firefox to ask you where to save stuff at all times.  That way you can save certain file types in various places
<waspius> Hawkwind: and when i downloaded the themes they went to my kde desktop..do i make it clear now?
<utab> tomaczec: I was confused sorrt
<archdrone> i reinstalled grub but the boot menu is still not there, only shell, anyone pls?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Sure.  But the theme manager within IceWM should be able to change directories/browse for other directories on your system so you can install the themes
<waspius> Hawkwind: i know that..but the easiest place is to download on my desktop and from there put them there where i want
<Hawkwind> waspius: I disagree
<utab> tomaczec: have you heard this before
<Hawkwind> waspius: Why save it somewhere and then move it.  Why not just save it where you want it to begin with and stop wasting the time of having to move stuff around
<slow-motion> n8
<tomaczec> utab: what? i mean what do you mean i have heard.
<utab> tomaczec type problem in KDE
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok u r right. anyhow i cannot even find how to create a folder or add a backround...
<tomaczec> utab: nope.
<utab> tomaczec thx
<utab> can not type in KDE
<utab> the problem started today before it was OK
<ubuntu> Hi. What's the status on the kubuntu dapper installer? Mine crashes. Any fixes yet?
<crimsun> are you using the 6.06.1 installer?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Then it's time you read the IceWM site or search google for docs.  I don't and have never used it really so I only know the very basics to it
<ubuntu> crimsun: i doubt it. let me check.
<waspius> Hawkwind: thanx allot though..i find that kubuntu is the most helpful channel here...
<waspius> Hawkwind: i hope i get to the point where i can contribut
<Hawkwind> waspius: Sorry.  I wish I could help you more
<Hawkwind> waspius: If you stick with it, you will.  We were all in your shoes at one point.  I now have several sites that the community uses quite often.  http://SeerOfSouls.com/  and http://LinuxForDummies.org/ mainly
<waspius> Hawkwind: dont worry u have done more than enough
<ubuntu> crimsun: using kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso, so yes.
<ubuntu> is there a text-only installer i can use to install kubuntu?
<crimsun> ubuntu: yes, the one labeled alternate
<ubuntu> :/
<grothesk> ubuntu: When does it crash?
<jrr> Hi folks.  I'm having trouble getting a USB laser printer to work in Kubuntu.  It's an Okidata C5500n, but that is not listed as a supported driver in the setup wizard.  It has lots of okidatas, but nothing that seems to be compatible with this printer.
<ubuntu> near the partition info section. but then the first time i ran it, it was fine. It copied files from the CD and then wanted to connect to the inet to get security updates. I didn't run ifconfig, so it crashed. Been crash
<ubuntu> ing since.
<jrr> Googling, I find a lot about other Okidata printers, but no mention of this one existing.  Any suggestions?
<jrr> I've tried some of the other Okidata drivers, but it doesn't print a test page.
<ubuntu> crimsun: can I not apt-get the text-only installer?
<phreakys_> join #kubuntu-xgl
<phreakys_> hm
<phreakys_> what was the xgl irc channel for ubuntu again?
<crimsun> ubuntu: not in the sense you probably mean
<tomaczec> jrr: really, pass back that printer. check what will work with linux. and buy this hardware. btw, my hp 1510 rox.
<jrr> tomaczec: Not an option.  It was a hand-me-down for a low-budget political campaign. :-)  Our budget is "whatever is donated".
<ubuntu> crimsun: ok, downloading the alternate iso on my main box :/ thanks for your help.
<crimsun> ubuntu: np, g'luck.
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<jrr> I also tried the generic postscript driver.  No luck.
<tomaczec> jrr: good option to tell you political ppl about what is needed. and what sucks.
<ubuntu> jrr: linux printing site might give your more info...
<jrr> ubuntu: Looked at it.  They have various other Okidatas listed, but not this one.
<ubuntu> ahh :(
<jrr> tomaczec: So do you know that this printer doesn't work, or are you just saying not to use anything but a specific HP?
<tomaczec> jrr: nope, nope.
<jrr> That's clear...
<DFM> evening all
<DFM> anyone have any idea why a thinkpad's buttons will work in ubuntu but not kubuntu?
<ubuntu> i need to change my nick :/
<DFM> I installed ubuntu and the volume buttons worked perfectly but they won't in kubuntu
<grothesk> DFM: Did you try to use kcontrol?
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, a nice, new, shiny 2.6.17.9 kernel :)
<OOD> any noticable improvements?
<sorush20> hi guys just wanted to know if there are any extra calendars for korganizer ..
<Hawkwind> OOD: Seems to be slightly faster.  I made the jump from 2.6.15-26 to 2.6.17.7 and then .8 and now .9.  2.6.17 seemed a bit quicker, even on boot
<ubuntu_404> loads of bugs in kubuntu :(
<sorush20> this channel is silly or what?
<sorush20> it is empty.. yet full.
<sorush20> I'm joining kde
<jamesconf> Hello, I am having a problem booting kubuntu, seams to hang after the initial splash screen. If anyone knows of any boot options that don't start the x-server that might help
<DFM> grothesk, i was researching on another screen
<actinic> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<actinic> i've heard getting printers to work with kubuntu dapper and KDE is pretty hosed.
<actinic> everyone's printing just fine, right?
<jamesconf> really depends if there a drivers for your printer
<actinic> well this includes *any* HP printer
<actinic> which accounts for what ... maybe 50% market share?
<ubuntu_404> i have a HP printer and it's fine with cups...
<OpeNZ> I just mounted an ntfs partition but konqueror shows it as a "locked folder" and i cant seem to unlock it - help!
<actinic> ubuntu_404, you set it up thru Kubuntu?
<ubuntu_404> actinic: no
<actinic> then how?
<ubuntu_404> the hp drivers and userland utils. compile + install.
<jamesconf> OpenNZ, my first guss would be to look at the fstab file. mounting might not be giving reguler users the execute to the folder.
<ubuntu_404> then get kde and cups to pick it up on the usb bus, and voila! one working printer.
<jamesconf> Of coruse I just started kubintu, I have no idea if there is an "easy" way of checking things
<actinic> compile?
<ubuntu_404> yes
<actinic> is this documented as standard operating procedure?
<actinic> somewhere?
<ubuntu_404> its in the hp drivers readme file...
<actinic> not exactly condusive to new users
<ubuntu_404> mostly the standard configure && make && make install, and change one shell script to look in the installed dir
<OpeNZ> thanks james, will take a look
<actinic> there's got to be an easier, less involved routine ... like other distros
<ubuntu_404> condusive to new users?
<actinic> to ask someone to compile drivers just to get their HP to work is going to turn alot off
<ubuntu_404> autopackage it
<actinic> and it really shouldn't be necessary
<ubuntu_404> compiling is great
<ubuntu_404> it's open source. change it. change the way the project does things. if it bothers you so much.
<actinic> if I wanted to compile I'd be using Gentoo
<jamesconf> OpeNZ the relavent info would be in the umask section.
<OpeNZ> jamesconf: this is the fstab line - /dev/hdb1 /Windoze ntfs uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,nouser 0 0
<jamesconf>  OpeNZ ok, /dev/hdb1 is being mounted read only, thats normal for ntfs, and only root can actuly read it
<OpeNZ> i remember that ntfs is usually read only but i thought all user should be able to read, not just root
<jamesconf> OpeNZ adding a umask=555 should work
<jamesconf> OpeNZ don't take that at 100% :) it's completly from memory, my linux system is not up yet
<jamesconf> OpeNZ ie umask=555,uid=0,.....
<OpeNZ> ok, does the unmask statement have to fit in any order on that line or just on the end of the line?
<OpeNZ> ah ok
<jamesconf> OpeNZ if i remember right no, just has to be with the other options with no spaces, (this is a comma delemnted list)
<gybot> Hi, i need help getting a player in Firefox. like moz player or something like that
<gybot> ?
<jamesconf> a video player?
<gybot> ya and music also
<eckstona> I need help binding my mouse buttons to keyboard buttons
<ubuntu_404> how come the kubuntu/ubuntu barely mention xmms?
<jamesconf> In the past I have used mplayer in the past with firefox to play videos. Maybe a starting point.
<gybot> how can i download them or something
<gybot> ??/
<eckstona> synaptic?
<eckstona> Try that
<gybot> I have adept
<lmosher> What's a good DVD authoring program w/ a menu creator?
<eckstona> get synaptic, it rocks
<gybot> I am used to Adept and i use to run synaptic but didn't enjoy it
<jamesconf> anyone remember where scsi drives are under /dev
<ubuntu_404> jamesconf: sd*  sg*  sr*  st* under /dev
<ubuntu_404> d = disk, g = generic, r = cdrom t = tape
<ubuntu_404> afaik
<jamesconf> umm, I was affried of that
<ubuntu_404> jamesconf: why are you afraid of that?
<jamesconf> ubuntu_404 means I forgot how to use fdisk
<ubuntu_404> heh
<ubuntu_404> i should go to sleep
<ubuntu_404> nite everyone
<eckstona> Does anyone know how to bind mouse buttons to keyboard buttons?
<Arkkis> Heh, tomaczec can now add another person to his list of people who've got files back with reiserfschk --rebuild-tree
<Arkkis> got files back
<Arkkis> joy \o/
<red_> what is the closest app to winamp for this os
<red_> or is winamp available
<jamesconf> how do I get a root login
<Hawkwind> jamesconf: sudo
<Hawkwind> red_: xmms
<Hawkwind> red_: You can even use some winamp skins with xmms
<Hawkwind> jamesconf: You can also do sudo su -  or sudo -i or sudo passwd and then create a root login
<red_> nice
<jamesconf> Hawkwind ok, I did not think of that last part
<jamesconf> Hawkwind, have you been on undernet before? your username looks like someone I knew.
<Hawkwind> jamesconf: Heh of course.  I used to op #Mandrake and #Mandriva on Undernet and here on Freenode
<jamesconf> ok, then i was not losing my mind.
<jamesconf>  Sweet go, I was one click away from erasing my hardrive. for once I am gald for the conformation
<jamesconf> s/go/god
<nnn0> :D
<ballchalk> hi
<samjnaa> hello
<samjnaa> i am new to kubuntu
<pierreth> hello
<pierreth> me too
<samjnaa> ok have you downloaded the dvd?
<samjnaa> kubuntu dvd i mean?
<pierreth> no the cd
<ballchalk> i am also new to kubuntu
<samjnaa> anyone else here downloaded the dvd?
<pierreth> is there a dvd available too?
<samjnaa> yep there is certainly a dvd available but i am now thinking what is the use of downloading the dvd
<samjnaa> because it does not appear to have kdegames, kdeedu and kdevelop
<ballchalk> i was deciding between freebsd and kubuntu until i asked a question in #freebsd and got flamed
<ballchalk> i guess linux has a better support community
<ballchalk> no wonder they grow so fast
<samjnaa> *ubuntu* has a better community
<jamesconf> hehe, that sounds like an odd two choices.
<samjnaa> (ot) besides, freebsd is not for the average home user. it will drop you to a terminal at default boot
<samjnaa> you need pcbsd. anywya, back to topic.
<pierreth> ballchalk: really, you received flame?
<pierreth> i heard that desktopbsd is cool
<ballchalk> well yea it started by one of the devils going "kubuntu are for idiots"
<ballchalk> i wanted to know what kinda of ACPI support i can get between linux and freebsd
<samjnaa> ok guys anyone else here got the kubuntu dvd install?
<ballchalk> they werent forthcoming
<samjnaa> @ballchalk: acpi is a very basic technology. today i think any os will have good support
<pierreth> what's the difference with cd and dvd?
<ballchalk> well i have a thinkpad and ibm pushes linux so i'd rather go with somehing that requires the least work to get my computer running right
<ballchalk> and i figured since i might need help in learning a new OS then kubuntu would be great
<ballchalk> it doesn't take flame and anger to answer a simple ques heh
<jamesconf> does kubuntu have many system configuration tools, as a long time and lazy mandrake user, I might miss them.
<samjnaa> what is diff with cd and dvd means?
<pierreth> well, i guess they are experienced geeks that don't like people
<samjnaa> kubuntu has reasonably good config tools
<samjnaa> dvd of course has many more packages than cd
<ballchalk> pierreth: i figured
<larson9999> lol@ ballchalk while linux has it's share of 'not so nice towards newbies' people bsd is notorious for that
<pierreth> why should i download the dvd instead of the cd?
<ballchalk> ya i kno
<ballchalk> i remember a while back running rh and was in #redhat or something
<ballchalk> they were horrible
<ballchalk> but that was a while back when only geeks knew how t run them
<larson9999> jamesconf: howdy!  i think it's as good as mandrake in the gui department.
<ballchalk> brb
<pierreth> i have the installed the cd and there is every thing i need i guess
<larson9999> jamesconf: i'm seeeing more and more folks from #mandriva in here.
<larson9999> ballchalk: i don't pay too much attention to the rh crowd.  i know several from places i've worked.  seems most still think linux isn't a good desktop
<ballchalk> yea i just want something that doesn't break
<trpr> larson9999: its better than it was but unfortunately users have been dumbed down to such a degree, they are probably right
<ballchalk> i had osx on this thinkpad but it has no cpu throttle so it ran hot
<ballchalk> very uncomfortable heh
<larson9999> i had a nova that ran hot
<samjnaa> @pierreth - i don't know why you should dload the dvd, since it doesn't seem to contain many more useful packages than the cd
<pierreth> samjnaa: why is it so big then?
<pierreth> ballchalk: osx on thinkpad? isn't made for mac only?
<ballchalk> www.insanelymac.com
<jamesconf>  awww, no cool boot loader splash screen by default.
<marcus__> can i get a little help with an atheros wireless card please?
<ballchalk> i can't stream mp3 stations in amarok 1.4.1
<ballchalk> ?
<ballchalk> how do i fix it?
<pierreth> ballchalk: a project to put osx on pcs?
<jamesconf> ahh crap, the system is hard locked
<ballchalk> yes
<pierreth> ballchalk: may be look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamesconf> anyof you know the equal if init 3 for grub/
<pierreth> ballchalk: i have mac :-)
<david_> hello! , someone can help me please?
<david_> somebody can give me the repos needed to install compiz in kubuntu please
<jamesconf> umm.. this system locks on boot, but failsafe then telinit 3 works fine.
<Search4Lancer_> argh.... how do I connect to a secure network with a WEP key?
<redblades> Hi all.
<Search4Lancer> what, nobody home?
<redblades> huh?
<harold> I'm new to chat rooms .. :)
<harold> but have played with linux since 1997 though..
<cracker017> Hi
<cracker017> Does anyone know a list of Linux-compatible wireless cards?
<cracker017> Or know a link to one?
<Hawkwind> cracker017: Do you already have a card ?
<jamesconf> Whats the tool to configure the Xserver
<jamesconf> If it exsits
<Hawkwind> jamesconf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marcus___> any help for using a usb wireless device available please?
<jamesconf> Harm, no configuration options for the nvidia driver
<Hawkwind> marcus___: State your problem or ask your question
<marcus___> i am trying to figure out how to access my usb wireless device
<cracker017> Hawkwind: Yeah. My friend suggested I'd get a Linux-compatible card.
* Search4Lancer is having a lot of trouble connecting to a secure network
* cozomo gets read to DESU
<soulrider> hi
<marcus___> what does ath0 mean in iwconfig?
<marcus___> ath0 is enabled?
<marcus___> that's weird
<jamesconf_2> how would I list all files in a package. Doin't see the option in apt-get or apt-cache
<exmethix> apt-file search
<whoru> jamesconf_2: dpkg -L packagename
<jamesconf_2> hehe, no apt-file command
<whoru> jamesconf_2: and if you have konqueror do "apt:/" it gives you a lot of options
<jamesconf_2> I was looking for something like urpmf from mandrake, Will search no only the installed files but the full repository
<jamesconf_2> I mean, given a file name it will tell which package it belongs to.
<jamesconf_2> In the end, unless I am missing something the nvidia-glx package seams to be missing  the nvidia-glx-config program;.
<daddius> hello all i just installed kubuntu and unable to play mp3 music using amarok... but xmms works fine..
<daddius> anyone encounter this problem?
<harold> I did, but I stuck with xmms.
<daddius> :-(
<Hawkwind> !mp3 > daddius
<daddius> strange cause on laptop amarok works fine with regular ubuntu
<harold> I'm running a laptop and could not run amarok, but using xmms for now...
<daddius> yeah... I have one laptop running regular ubuntu and just installed kubuntu on desktop
<daddius> laptop runs but desktop doesn't...
<CheeseBurgerMan> daddius: Why not?
<daddius> i guess i have tou trouble shoot this one
<daddius> :-(
<daddius> i figure there is some lib missing
<harold> I'm going to get ready to put kubuntu on my desktop...
<daddius> man it was easy
<CheeseBurgerMan> daddius: What goes wrong when you boot it?
<brkamikaze> daddius: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<brkamikaze> with the multiverse repo
<brkamikaze> I'd like to solve a problem with Mesa...
<brkamikaze> I recently installed a (half-finished) LFS system
<brkamikaze> and before installing Dapper, I tested Mesa with the glxgears program
<marcus__> can i recieve some help setting up my usb wireless please?
<brkamikaze> it runs at about 0.1 fps :/
<brkamikaze> but on LFS it ran at 300 fps and really smooth
<brkamikaze> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1399339
<brkamikaze> hmm... someone replyed to my post
<brkamikaze> how do I restart X on the Desktop CD?
<brkamikaze> just plain ol' Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc?
<CheeseBurgerMan> brkamikaze: SHould work.
<brkamikaze> i'll be back soon
<pierreth> how does text syntax checking works?
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  care to clarify?
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: on mac we can check for the syntax everywhere, what about linux?
<pierreth> like how can i check the text that i am typing now Konversation?
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: are you understanding?
<brkamikaze> pierreth: you may configure KDE to at least do spell checking, AFAIK
<brkamikaze> it works at least on Konqueror forms
<pierreth> Aspell is selected right now
<pierreth> Kate as command Syntax... but it does nothing
<pierreth> brkamikaze: does it work with Firefox too?
<pierreth> i guess it is not a strong feature of kde...
<brkamikaze> pierreth: I think it doesn't, Firefox uses GTK
<harold> there is an extension for firefox called aspell spell check..
<brkamikaze> pierreth: right click on this line and select "Auto Spell Check"
<brkamikaze> the input line
<lothar> hi
<lothar> bye
<pierreth> allo
<ballchalk> i have sun-java5-bin and jre installed and i still can't run frostwire
<ballchalk> a little help here please
<pierreth> everything is now in red
<dr_willis> ballchalk,  from the terminal try 'java --version' and see what version it is
<brkamikaze> Can someone with OpenGL on X knowledge help me with this topic? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1399400
<ballchalk> ok
<brkamikaze> pierreth: make sure you selected the right dictionary
<isenburk> hey, dows anyone knows why is the compiz-kde package DEAD ?
<ballchalk> java version 1.4.2
<pierreth> brkamikaze: how?
<ballchalk> i got it through apt-get
<brkamikaze> Aspell as client, UTF-8 as encoding and whatever you want as Dictionary
<dr_willis> ballchalk,  ok. just making sure you are using the SUN java. and not the GCC one
<brkamikaze> KMenu->System Settings->KDE Components->Spell Checker
<pierreth> brkamikaze: in Kontrol?
<brkamikaze> it works too :P
<brkamikaze> kcontrol
<ballchalk> dr_willis: it's
<ballchalk> java version "1.4.2"
<ballchalk> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<pierreth> brkamikaze: it does not work
<ballchalk> do i remove it?
<brkamikaze> pierreth: it is working out-of-the-box for me
<pierreth> brkamikaze: everything is still in red
<isenburk> anyone.. XGL on kubuntu ! any ideas ? links.. ?
<brkamikaze> I just selected the dictionary
<brkamikaze> pierreth: ...
<pierreth> brkamikaze: :-(
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell isenburk about xgl
<brkamikaze> when you type my nick the line looks red too :P
<dr_willis> ballchalk,  doh! ya aint using the sun java then
<ballchalk> dr_willis: adept tells me sun-java5-jre and bin are both installed
<ballchalk> ^
<dr_willis> ballchalk,   theres a command that selects the default java for the system to use
<dr_willis> but i forget the command
<dr_willis> :)
<ballchalk> ok
<ballchalk> so there may already be a sun version of java installed then?
<dr_willis> its a system so you can have different versions/variants of things and easially select what one to use.
<ballchalk> wait
<ballchalk> isn't java5 same as java 1.5?
<brkamikaze> CheeseBurgerMan: are there Mesa and X server packages available that don't use DRI?
<dr_willis> Its installed. it seems.. but what was that command...
<brkamikaze> or do I have to compile them myself?
<ballchalk> which command?
<ballchalk> ohh ok
<ballchalk> hmmmmmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> brkamikaze: I haven't a clue. I've never used XGL/Compiz
<ballchalk> yea i did it in mac once forgot it allowed me to select between 1.4 and 1.5
<samjnaa> hello
<samjnaa> http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmplayer/VMware-player-1.0.2-29634.i386.rpm
<ballchalk> in command line
<brkamikaze> CheeseBurgerMan: it's not exactly about XGL, but about everything that uses OpenGl
<ballchalk> shucks
<samjnaa> sorry for that link
<brkamikaze> like glxgears
<ballchalk> brb
<samjnaa> can anyone tell me whether kdeedu, qt designer, kdegames and kdevelop are present in the kubuntu dvd or not? thanks
<ballchalk> gotta check the stove
<CheeseBurgerMan> brkamikaze: I still really haven't any clue at all, sorry.
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<brkamikaze> samjnaa: no, but you can download and install if you have enough ramdisk space
<dr_willis> THATS it :P
<dr_willis> lol
<dr_willis>  the whole 'alternatives' system is a neat idea that i need to read up on some day
<samjnaa> why are they not included in the dvd? i am downloading 3.5 GB for an incomplete kde installation?
<brkamikaze> damn SiS for blocking DRI support :/
<brkamikaze> dr_willis: on gentoo you just needed to run java-config
<brkamikaze> the rest you figured out through --help :P
<isenburk> CheeseBurgerMan: <ubotu> said about the composite manager.. that's what i was following, then i got errors when trying to download compiz-kde.. Anything for Kubuntu separately ?
<dr_willis> brkamikaze,  i googled. :P
<dr_willis> plus this is like the 10th time ive seen it asked this week
<DaSkreech> GO google
<brkamikaze> "libgl1-mesa-swrast"
<brkamikaze> I'll check if this is what I'm looking for :P
* dr_willis watches the trivial questions get asked in #ubuntu
<dr_willis> we answer the imporntant ones here!
<dr_willis> :)
<nnn0> :)
<dr_willis> 'how do i change the icon on the start menu,,,, how do i intstall a theme... bla bla bla.....'
<dr_willis> :)
<pierreth> brkamikaze: OK, now it works!
<CheeseBurgerMan> isenburk: I haven't any idea what to do with Compiz/XGL. I just give ubotu's factoid. I think that there's a #kubuntu-xgl that may have people who can help.
<brkamikaze> dr_willis: try to make a "!faq" script :)
<ubuntu> someone knows how I can run a jar?
* dr_willis watchis his lag go up.. and gets ready to go by by.
<brkamikaze> ubuntu: java -jar <jarfile>
<brkamikaze> at least on sun's implementation
<ubuntu> thankx
<pierreth> how can i switch from one language to another without kontrol?
<zeppos> all
<marcus__> hiya i got my usb wireless to work :)
<zeppos> allo
<brkamikaze> ubuntu: it works on GNU's too
<brkamikaze> pierreth: first you need to install the aspell dictionary for the language you want
<brkamikaze> Adept is your friend :)
<harold> good for you Marcus_
<isenburk> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks man, its empty anyway :P, no prob, ill try manage it myself
<zeppos> how long is your wireless usb??? i would like to feel it in my horny wet as
<Jucato> Adept is a fickle friend...
<zeppos> s
<pierreth> brkamikaze: I have them already
<dr_willis> brkamikaze,  i used to have about 1000+ alias;s  - but then xchat made it a pain to have them an dchange them.
<brkamikaze> Jucato: I meant it can show you the list of aspell dictionaries without much trouble :P
<brkamikaze> dr_willis: :O
<brkamikaze> I don't know how to script xchat
<brkamikaze> I barely know how to script mIRC
<brkamikaze> tried to learn eggdrop
<brkamikaze> I just made a disaster script
<dr_willis> brkamikaze,  scrupting mirc is not somthing to be proud of.
<Jucato> brkamikaze: so can Konqueror, using "apt:/" and you don't have to launch Adept and enter your password :-D
<brkamikaze> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> isenburk: It looks like there's a #ubuntu-xgl which could help. If you were the only one in #kubuntu-xgl then it doesn't officially exist. ;)
<brkamikaze> dr_willis: sure
<Administrator> My kubuntu crashed
<brkamikaze> that's why I wanna learn to script eggdrop
<brkamikaze> Jucato: :O
<dr_willis> with xchat ya could make a shell script/command that looks up factoids then ya can just /exec -o factshow fact
<dr_willis> :)
<brkamikaze> thanks for the tip :)
<marcus__> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daddius> brikamikaze, which repository are you finding libxine-extracodecs?
<brkamikaze> dr_willis: it just redirects stdout to the irc server?
<Jucato> brkamikaze: sure! try it. it's a Kubuntu only thing though. No other distro (except MEPIS) has it
<brkamikaze> daddius: I just looked at the faq
<brkamikaze> but it is at multiverse
<dr_willis> brkamikaze,   /exec -out ls   ---> prints ls output HERE.. (so dont do it) :P
<robert_> anybody- help? (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge a short while ago, and now it won't start up :/
<robert_> do note, that I recently installed/configured my system for use with ldap- if that makes any difference\
<dr_willis> a short wile ago? ya been asking that since this morning.. :)
<robert_> nah
<Jucato> he's just copying/pasting his post
<daddius> brkamikaze ok ok thanks
<Jucato> because no one seems to be paying attention to him...
<robert_> more like around 3-4hrs ago :P
<Jucato> T_T
<brkamikaze> Jucato: nice... too bad it can't install the package :/
<Jucato> ehehe
<robert_> a short while ago for me is < 4hrs
<Jucato> (the "hehehe" was for brkamikaze)
<robert_> heh
<robert_> anyway
<robert_> dr_willis: any ideas?
<brkamikaze> Installing "libgl1-mesa-swrast" solved my problem :)
<unix_infidel> wow, this is craptacular.
<unix_infidel> my gpu is giving off more heat than the CPU.
<brkamikaze> Are there any plans to include reiser4 support on Kubuntu?
<brkamikaze> I wanna use reiser4 T_T
<brkamikaze> I used it on LFS
<waspius> can anyone help me work out how fluxbox works?
<unix_infidel> waspius: as an actual question.
<unix_infidel> ask*
<unix_infidel> or ask in #fluxbox, they know how fluxbox works for the most part.
<Jucato> brkamikaze: only when the kernel itself supports reiser4
<brkamikaze> Jucato: there are working patches already
<nnn0> !google fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google fluxbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nnn0> eheheh
<Jucato> brkamikaze: yep. but still not "officially" accepted into the kernel
<brkamikaze> I have no clue why they don't put it on the vanilla kernel
<harold> Its all about politics
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> ask the kernel devs...
<actinic> Hi Jucato, looks like i'm going back to my old Folding team.
<brkamikaze> why can't I install kubuntu at least on reiserfs?
<brkamikaze> I can only choose ext{2,3} and {j,x}fs :/
<soulrider> does anyone know where the .deb files from adepts cache are stored?
<CheeseBurgerMan> brkamikaze: I would imagine that you could format it as reiserfs, then just install it without formatting.
<brkamikaze> soulrider: updatedb; locate *.deb
<brkamikaze> that should do the job :)
<brkamikaze> Jucato: The strangest fact is that kubuntu includes reiser4tools
<brkamikaze> why reiser4tools is included if I can't mount reiser4? :(
<DShepherd> hey DaSkreech
<brkamikaze> bye hda2
<DaSkreech> Hi DShepherd
<DaSkreech> What up?
<harold> because the reierfs4 system is not quite ready and still working out the bugs..
<robert_> so, dr_willis, what would cause my system to hang when starting the kernel event manager?
<brkamikaze> CheeseBurgerMan: I have windows on /dev/hda1 and I wanna install kubuntu on /dev/hda2
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: 1 more hour to edgy :-D
<brkamikaze> how do I do that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> brkamikaze: I've never actually used Ubiquity, but I can't imagine it would be hard to tell it which partition to use.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: the bleeding begins :)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: join me in kubuntu-offtopic
<waspius> is there a program that deletes files that u dont need?ie after having uninstalled a program to delete its folders etc?
<brkamikaze> I only keep windows because wine isn't quite ready and I don't have DRI :(
<brkamikaze> I was trying to play a Dx5 game (Joint Strike Fighter) on Wine and the image runs smooth, but the sound was terrible
<brkamikaze> I just don't know if it was alsa's fault or wine's fault
<actinic> waspius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<waspius> ok thanx
<Q-adidas-> hi all
<adidas> i need some help please :-(
<brkamikaze> adidas: what's the problem?
<adidas> i'm trying to install NVidia drivers
<sid6000> adidas: yeah, I just went through that sort of thing myself
<brkamikaze> adidas: I don't own a NVidia card (I'd really like to have one :)
<actinic> adidas ...
<actinic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<brkamikaze> but I think "sudo apt-get nvidia-glx nvidia-settings" would help
<sid6000> yeah it's like two lines
<sid6000> but I mean
<sid6000> is that all?
<adidas> no it isn't just two lines
<adidas> :(
<sid6000> Did you just want to
<sid6000> oh
<sid6000> You need to configure stuff as well?
<brkamikaze> sid6000: the NVidia control panel appears on the menu
<brkamikaze> just remember to run "kbuildsycoca" just in case it doesn't appear after the install phase
<brkamikaze> adidas: what's the exact problem you're having?
<brkamikaze> you also have to remember to set your display driver on xorg.conf
<sid6000> interesting
<brkamikaze> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brkamikaze> if xserver-xorg still is the X server package name :P
<marcus__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<adidas> I install my drivers , I modify my xorg.conf (nv=>nvidia) and when i reboot , the login screen doesnt appears (I only can go in the console with ctrl+alt+f1)
<Agios> how did you install the drivers?
<brkamikaze> adidas: go in the console
<adidas> by console
<sid6000> hmm, same thing happened to me
<Agios> that doesn't tell me anything. did you install nvidia-glx?
<Hawkwind> adidas: You installed the drivers from nvidia.com or the pre-built ubuntu packages ?
<Agios> and did you run nvidia-glx-conf enable?
<sid6000> I think my monitor didn't support the refresh rate in xorg at the time
<adidas> I have followed the documentation of Ubuntu's website
<brkamikaze> and paste on "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/" the output of "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<adidas> from nvidia
<marcus__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agios> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Agios> nvidia-glx-conf enable
<newbie_1000> aptitude's better
<Agios> ctrl-alt-bksp
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: That's just a matter of personal opinion really
<Agios> newbie_1000: with a nick like that I'm not sure you are qualified to say what is better :)
<newbie_1000> That's what I've used and that's what I've been told.
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: What *you* might like or think is better, doesn't mean the rest of the world will
<Hawkwind> newbie_1000: Good thing about Linux is, it's all about choice
<newbie_1000> As a matter of fact, with bot apt-get and aptitude, and Adept, I can't get newly installed apps to show in the KMenu
<Agios> I have nothing against adept but the question is about nvidia drivers, not package management :)
<brkamikaze> newbie_1000: run kbuildsycoca on the console
<newbie_1000> Hawkwind. Choice is a good thing
<newbie_1000> kbuildsyscoca?
<Jucato> Adept is good, but quite fickle :-D
<brkamikaze> newbie_1000: no
<newbie_1000> after the install?
<newbie_1000> kbuildsycoca
<brkamikaze> it's kbuildsycoca indeed
<sid6000> hmm
<brkamikaze> after the install
<newbie_1000> I just read it wrong. :$
<newbie_1000> ok
<newbie_1000> I'll try that.
<sid6000> Guys, if you can, could you tell me what this means (when trying to run Amarok):
<sid6000> "There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Could not read network connection list. Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<sid6000> "
<brkamikaze> sid6000: you're logged on kde, aren't you?
<Agios> it means it souldn't connect to the dcopserver
<sid6000> At the time of the error, yes.
<Agios> couldn't
<sid6000> But no, not right now.
<sid6000> Should I be?
<Agios> anyway, attempting to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site on a ubuntu system is futile unless you have previously installed nvidia-glx.
<ClayG> is there anything remotley like cooledit?
<sid6000> brkamikaze: Short answer, no - I'm currently in gnome.
<nnn0> ClayG: not that i have seen
<nnn0> ClayG: have you tried ReZound ?
<ClayG> I have not but will
<ClayG> is it in the repos?>
<nnn0> donno
<brkamikaze_> I'll reboot to the installed kubuntu box
<brkamikaze_> just to make sure it's working :)
<nnn0> http://rezound.sourceforge.net/
<brkamikaze_> goodnight to everybody
<ClayG> downloading it now
<daddius> goodnight
<ClayG> do you know if it can handle mp3s by default
<ClayG> ?
<nnn0> donno
<ClayG> or does it only handle .rzd (rezound) files
<xenoterracide> trying to add a network printer I changed the default subnet to scan to my private internal subnet 192.168.* it says that subnet does not correspond to my currtent subnet of 127.0.1.* how do I change my current subnet so that it is correct?
<waspius> how can i check what programs are at startup?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Look in your ~/.kde/AutoStart file
<waspius> Hawkwind: thanx
<Jucato> and in /usr/share/autostart (system autostart, applies to all users)
<nnn0> ClayG: i know http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ can do mp3, so i guess ReZound should too
<nnn0> ClayG: it does, it's right on their page
<nnn0> ogg and flac to
<nnn0> too even
<ClayG> Which of the two have you used to edit mp3s?
<nnn0> none :D
<nnn0> i just checked the specs
<waspius> Jucato: in usr/share/autostart do i just delete  a file from there?
<sid6000> Heh
<sid6000> like I said
<DaSkreech> Whats a good Video editor?
<sid6000> I just ended up using CoolEdit in VMWare player, myself.
<nnn0> ehehe
<Jucato> waspius: I wouldn't recommend removing stuff from there unless you absolutely know that you don't need it
<nnn0> me too :D
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: avidemux ?
<nnn0> not cooledit, but audition (same thing)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Does that support mkv?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: No idea to be honest
<waspius> Jucato: i want to remove kbluetooth and maybe kpowersave
<nnn0> adobe bought cooledit
<sid6000> aye
<Jucato> waspius: those wouldn't be found in the autostart folders
<waspius> Jucato: well i found them there
<waspius> Jucato: in the place u said../usr/share ...
<Jucato> hm.. strange... but I'm not sure if removing them from the autostart folder is the proper way, because IIRC, kbluetooth and kpowersave are also services...
<waspius> ok
<Hawkwind> waspius: Don't delete them.  Just move them to a backup place and see if moving them breaks anything.  If so, then move them back
<derek_> Hi
<Jucato> Hawkwind: or better yet, hide them... put a '.' at the start of their name :-D
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok...will do...ok..for some reason kde applications are running slowly is there a way to check why?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Same thing basically :P
<mcrandello> Hi I need a little help
<mcrandello> does anyone know what I need to put into the menu.list to disable io_apic?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I just try to hide them, coz the last time I moved some things, I either forgot where I moved them, or where I moved them from...
<mcrandello> erm menu.lst
<mcrandello> or if that's even where it goes?
<Kiongku_> het guys.. how do u make use of keep?
<Jucato> whoa.. Kiongku_'s still here...
<derek_> I need alot of help but will settle for a little right now
<ClayG> nnn0: thanks alot man, rezound is EXACLTY what I wanted
<ClayG> I appreciate that
<Kiongku_> Jucato: lol
<Kiongku_> Jucato: how do u backup?
<Jucato> Kiongku_: I burn on CD's :-D
<mcrandello> I just need to make sure that io_apic isn't loaded so I can use fglrx on the laptop here
<Jucato> I haven't tried any of the backup software at all....
<Kiongku_> Jucato: ??
<derek_> WHere can I find the software to interface my daughters cell phone
<Jucato> Kiongku_: I just burn my documents/data on CD's. that's the way I do backups
<Kiongku_> Jucato: XD .. ok
<adida> hi
<Kiongku_> derek_: ehrm no idea.. btw u forget to even tell the model of the cell phone so that others might know how to help u
<adida> ok so i try again to install my nvidia drivers and the problem is that when i have to restart X server, Kubuntu Loading blue screen stay and the progressbar is at 0% and nothing happens
<adida> i don't have the login screen which appears
<derek_> sony ericsson w600
<adida> and i must to go in the console (ctrl alt F1) and change my xorg.conf for my backup and reboot my computer
<adida> so i think the problem is from my xorg.conf
<adida> but........
<mcrandello> would I just put "noapic" after the lines that say "boot" in the debian automagic kernels list thing in menu.lst?
<nnn0> ClayG: np
<Kiongku_> derek_: got the usb cable?
<derek_> yup
<Kiongku_> derek_: did u connect it with ur phone at the saem time?
<Qix> Hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop over my unbuntu install but it replaced my bootup splash; how can i get the default splash back ?
<derek_> kiongku thanks I figured it out...
<Kiongku_> Qix: hmm there is a good howto of upslash on the net
<Kiongku_> try google it
<Hawkwind> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Kiongku_> oh
<Hawkwind> Or read that one :P
<Kiongku_> there
<Kiongku_> yah yah
<mcrandello> no kuser?
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: how do u backup ur files?
* mcrandello grumbles about having to reinstall from source rsn
<Jucato> howto replace, there is. howto make a new USplash theme... quite difficult...
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: i'm looking for a good way to backup
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: I have a custom written bash script that just simply uses tar
<Kiongku_> Jucato: i dunt know how to get a damn picture that usplash likes so i stick to the default one :p
<Jucato> Kiongku_: yeah... too bad, I really want to change it...
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: can i get the script?
<mcrandello> I had a real nice one liner that would dd a given partition then pipe it through the zip command breaking it up into 700 megabyte chunks so I could put them on CD
<Kiongku_> Jucato: yay FLAC works with amarok.. only after patching the xinelib though
<Kiongku_> Jucato: bah amarok 1.4.1 ( ' ')
<Jucato> Kiongku_: that's exactly how others did it ^_^
<Jucato> in Amarok 1.4.1
<Kiongku_> Jucato: lol.. well nvm.. i'll wait a bit
<[FaBiTo] > hi
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: still here ._.?
<[FaBiTo] > may i ask a question? does anyone know where do i get "easy kubuntu"?
<nnn0> google ?
<[FaBiTo] > jua
<[FaBiTo] > i tried google
<nnn0> donno if it works on dapper though
<Gatton> i thought easy kubuntu was no longer in development?
<Jucato> [FaBiTo] : errr don't you mean EasyUbuntu?
<Jucato> EasyUbuntu works on Kubuntu also
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<[FaBiTo] > no no no, easy kubuntu
<[FaBiTo] > works on kubuntu?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> hold on, I'll look for the link
<[FaBiTo] > is the same thing, you mean? sorry for my english
<[FaBiTo] > i tried with ubuntu, but now i have kubuntu
<[FaBiTo] > and thought that easy ubuntu did not work with kubuntu
<Jucato> [FaBiTo] : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190535
<Jucato> it says there: support Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<Jucato> supports*
<Gatton> and Maskaev wins again
<[FaBiTo] > ok. thanks
<Kiongku_> Jucato: what office suite are u using?
<[FaBiTo] > thanks jucato
<Jucato> Kiongku_: to be honest? I haven't been using office suites that much lately
<vursitis> does anyone in here know of a remote monitering program besides ssh? i need to moniter employees computers while on a buisness trip.
<Jucato> Kiongku_: but I prefer to use KOffice
<vursitis> my employees*
<Kiongku_> Jucato: what do u own then XD
<Kiongku_> vursitis: O_O wow great businessman
<Kiongku_> vursitis: sorry no idea..
<vursitis> I have a few employees that are... cronic porn addicts you might say
<nnn0> what about hasciicam :D
<cozomo> vursitis: use subseven
<vursitis> i honestly dont mind if they vist those sights i just want them working while i am gone
<nnn0> ehehe
<vursitis> ugh... no
<Kiongku_> vursitis: lol.. they miss a proper love life..
<vursitis> i hate that program
<Kiongku_> Jucato: yo.. u did not fal asleep did u?
<Jucato> yes I did... for 2 hours...
<vursitis> well... do they make a version of subseven for linux?
<ballchalk> dr_willis thank you
<Jucato> Kiongku_: to answer your question I both have OO.o and KOffice. I personally prefer KOffice except for 3 problems
<cozomo> vursitis: no, I was just messing, sorry I dont know
<vursitis> and will it work crossplatform, because some of my employees use windows
<Kiongku_> Jucato: yah?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: Here's one:  http://seerofsouls.com/BashScripts/mybackup
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: ok i'll see it
<Jucato> 1) KWord doesn't save/export to MS Word format; 2) KWord and OO.o Writer doesn't seem to play nice with each other with numbering/bullets, even when using ODF; 3) There's no KOffice on Windows.
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: http://seerofsouls.com/BashScripts/MyNewBackup.sh
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: That's another
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: http://SeerOfSouls.com/BashScripts
<Jucato> #3 would be moot if #2 was solved
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: You can see all sorts of scripts there
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: thx.. btw Hawkwind whats in ur storage and misc dir?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: All sorts of things.  Movies and files mostly
<Kiongku_> Jucato: hehe ok
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: its not a default dir.. seems u made it?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku_: They are 2 of my 13 partitions :P
<kirke> hello
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: hehe nice.. ehrm about the backup.. how compact can it be as compared to the original one
<kirke> Somebody can help me?
<mcrandello> maybe
<vursitis> maybe
<Kiongku_> Hawkwind: and u get the backup by untar it into the normal folders i presume :p
<Kiongku_> lol
<Kiongku_> both of u
<Jucato> maybe... if you could tell us what the problem is...
<mcrandello> bench fees are 30$, 75 hourly though...
<Kiongku_> kirke: u say ur prob.. we decide if u are a lost cause or not
<Jucato> and if we knew the solutin...
<mcrandello> 100 if you want to help ;P
<Jucato> solution*
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> kirke: ignore the prices...
<Jucato> they're too high
<vursitis> what seems to be the problem kirke?
<Kiongku_> kirke: ya.. charge it to my a/c rather than him :D
<Gatton> do you accept paypal? ;)
<Jucato> mine is only US$ 10/hour
<Kiongku_> kirke: kidding
<mcrandello> 2,000 if it's a DEC
<Jucato> um.. kirke are you still with us?
<Kiongku_> we went out of subject again
* Jucato looks if aliasfred is around...
* Kiongku_ bumps Jucato
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> bleh.. it seems that backup by script is the best way
<ballchalk> help
<vursitis> with?
<Kiongku> Jucato: bah dunt acre about the system.. i'll just keep my media files flowing to windows and no big deal..
<ballchalk> all my downloads in frostwire tells me need more sources
<ballchalk> what can be blocking me?
<draik> the other people that don't want you to have their files
<Kiongku> ballchalk: doh.. no sources simply
<[FaBiTo] > thanks a lot. see another day...
<Jucato> lol
<ballchalk> hnn
<vursitis> what firewall are you using i have had alot of problems with firestarter and downloads in the past
<Kiongku> ballchalk: things by peer to peer are not stable
<Jucato> but I find torrents to be the most stable form of P2P...
<vursitis> although kiongku is right, no sources... is a huge possibility...
<Kiongku> Jucato: yah.. much much more ppl
<Kiongku> bleh i need something to feed my ktorrent..
<Kiongku> got any insteresting dls :D
<vursitis> v for vendetta was a good movie?
<vursitis> if you dont have it
* Kiongku is listening to "I Don't Want to Miss a Thing" by AeroSmith on Armageddon [amaroK] 
<Kiongku> vursitis nice i'll check out
<vursitis> ok
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: If it's just text files you are backing up, they compress big time
<vursitis> or underworld evolution that was good to
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: ah..
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I have a /backups partition where I keep all my backups.  If I need something, I untar a certain backup and pull out what I need
<Kiongku> Jucato: bleh.. i have a strange feeling that the sound quality of the 1.4.1 is worst than 1.4.2
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: The second backup script I showed you has a line in it that allows you to keep so many days of backups.  I keep 30 days of backups currently
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: nice.. i think i will edit the script to suite my need.. i'll do it later when the system gets stable =)
<Jucato> Kiongku: AFAIK, Amarok has nothing to do with sound quality
<Jucato> it's xine's job
<Jucato> or whatever engine you're using
<vursitis> o and does anyone know if amule is a decent program?
<Hawkwind> vursitis: Depends on what you consider 'decent'
<Kiongku> Jucato: .. doh then the default xine.. seems bah :p
<Hawkwind> vursitis: I prefer to get my mp3 files from torrent sites or from certain IRC networks
<Jucato> ^_^
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: cool.. whats the IRC networks and torrent sites =)))
<Kiongku> may be i could feed something in my ktorrent at last
<vursitis> well so do i but this is for my roomate, i fixed his computer... (installed liniux and got rid of windows) and he loves everything about it exept ktorrent... hes used to limewire
<Kiongku> vursitis: lol.. i use it in my win partition.. but i'm not booting in win these last days :p
<tk> vursitis: i use azureus for torrents
<vursitis> i havent booted from my win partition for about.... ooooo 3 weeks now
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: So Should I come for you tomorrow?
<RawSushi> umm..is it possible to theme KDE in kubuntu?
<Kiongku> vursitis: hehe
<cracker017> Hawkwind: Would these be a list of Linux compatible wireless cards? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Jucato> RawSushi: yep.
<Kiongku> RawSushi: yah
<Jucato> RawSushi: but "theme" refers to a lot of things in KDE
<RawSushi> I do not see a place to load ANY themes.
<Jucato> let me get a link to a short explanation...
<Jucato> if you don't mind waiting
<RawSushi> k
<vursitis> i use windows for, well nothing at this point... i had to use it for a class i was taking that used maya they gave us the program, well i was looking for a an alternative to maya that was supported by linux.... i think there are 2 people in the world that know how to use blender...
<RawSushi> nah go ahead
<Kiongku> RawSushi: putting a sushi as background is theming too :D
<mcrandello> vursitis, blender isn't that bad
<Jucato> RawSushi: here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<RawSushi> I want to install some .kth files from kde-look
<RawSushi> k
<mcrandello> you just have to get used to the lack of any form of intuitive gui is all :)
<vursitis> and that was the only 3d animation program i found for linux, so i was forced to install windows... it was a sad day in hell
<samjnaa> hey people, would it be practical to provide a supplemental cd which contains all the additional packages from the dvd *minus* the i18n packages and minus the -dev packages? i believe they only take much space on the dvd. for localising, people can downloading files for their language. currently in the dvd, we have to download 60 localization files to use two or three of them. not much meaning imho.
<vursitis> lol, yeah hence the reason i said i think there are 2 people that know how to use blender...
<samjnaa> providing a supplemental cd would make it easy for people who have slow or no internet connection or no dvd drive to install a greater number of packages. or we could have a jigdo-based utiliity which will download any custom selection of packages and make a cd image out of it? is that possible?
* mcrandello needs to meet the other guy
<Jucato> vursitis: have you seen Elephants Dream?
<vursitis> no, what is that?
<Jucato> It's a 10 minute animation bade using BLender and whole load of open source stuff
<Jucato> have you also been to the blender forums?
<mcrandello> vursitis, you can always use wine <=20050112 and certain windows 3d apps
<Jucato> coz I'm pretty sure there are more than 2 people there
<vursitis> i was thinking about that, but ive heard when it comes to the rendering, wine basicaly gives you the middle finger
<mcrandello> it's not so fast, no
<vursitis> and i mean i would like to learn how to use blender because i have seen some pretty kewl stuff on it, but... i have no idea how to use it, nor the time to learn
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Kiongku> lalala
<Jucato> Blender's UI really needs a bit of work. But I think it was built with  a principle of sorts: "one hand on the mouse, one hand on the keyboard"
<soulrider> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<mcrandello> it's a matter of jumping right in, I managed to get it in about a month or so of use during the slow times at work
<Jucato> http://orange.blender.org/
<soulrider> cool, ive allways wanted to learn 3d
<Kiongku> actinic yo?
<soulrider> i made some maps for quake 3 engine games before, but no modeling
<mcrandello> the main trick with it is to force yourself to learn all the keyboard shortcuts
<vursitis> that was helpfull...
<Jucato> I think the only reason why most of us don't like the Blender UI is because we have been so used to Maya or 3DS Max
<vursitis> yeah, i guess ill just have to kinda learn as i go...
<mcrandello> and besides, I thought maya had a linux version
<vursitis> yes they do, but our professor didn't have that version and im not willing to spend 700 dollars on it
<mcrandello> not talking about ayam either (shudder)
<soulrider> mcrandello: it doesnt? :/
<Jucato> But Blender's UI is extremely customizable
<soulrider> vursitis: bittorrent? :/
<vursitis> hm... sadly to say i never thought about that...
<mcrandello> soulrider, http://www.alias.com/eng/support/maya/qualified_hardware/QUAL/maya_60_linux.html
<Jucato> doesn't Maya have a free/student edition for Linux?
<vursitis> someone Eslap me
<mcrandello> yeah that I don't know
<actinic> Kiongku, hey
<soulrider> vursitis: really?
<Jucato> Konqueror question: how can I make/force Konqueror to use a web site's font color/settings rather than KDE's font settings?
<mcrandello> there is also k3d but it's a bit immature
<vursitis> not sure, never really looked that up, i guess ill have to keep doing some research, but for right now ill just use the maya that they gave us, i still do have a windows partition that i run it from
<Jucato> don't let the name fool yah. K3D is GNOME :-D
<vursitis> use firefox?
<Jucato> vursitis: lol ehehe
<mcrandello> Jucato, heh yeah
<Jucato> Kreative 3D is the KDE project
<Jucato> I think I've seen some GNOME apps lately that have "K" names...
<Jucato> I just forgot the others
<mcrandello> they're trying to sneak onto our systems
<Kiongku> actinic: 97% folding done
<Jucato> lol
<vursitis> i tried ubuntu, but i couldnt get used to the interface... i absolutaly hated it, mostly the annoying little feature of having to manualy redirect your konsole
<larson9999> sneak on to our systems?  i install gnome and kde apps no matter which wm i use
<Jucato> he meant the "naming"
<RawSushi> okay, that's nice.  now I know all the different themes
<RawSushi> but it does not tell me how to install them
<RawSushi> I simply want to download some .kth files and install them.
<actinic> Kiongku, good to hear!  I was resigned to going it alone.
<larson9999> vursitis:  manually redirect your konsole?  what does that mean?
<Jucato> RawSushi: oh I forgot about the KTH (KDE THeme)
<actinic> I've been disappointed but maybe more like you will come thru
<Kiongku> actinic: hehe ._.
<RawSushi> :)
<Kiongku> actinic: btw.. how much time it took u to fold one unit
<RawSushi> Jucato: any way to do it?
<RawSushi> Seems impossible.
<RawSushi> I want to use something that's not default.
<Jucato> RawSushi: basically a .kth is just a file that points to the individual themes/settings. a  sort of configuration file that says this will be the color scheme, this will be the window decoration, etc.
<actinic> Kiongku, they're all over the board ... anywhere from 6 hrs to 60 hrs!
<RawSushi> I see nowhere I could load the file.
<actinic> you?
<Jucato> What this means is that if you use a .kth file, you still need to download the other parts/themes that it points to
<Kiongku> actinic: almost 24 hrs running now
<Jucato> RawSushi: you can install .kth this way. go to K Menu > System > KControl
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i guess you can call first
<Jucato> DShepherd: hm... wrong channel?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Ok I'll do that
<Jucato> ehehe
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Nope
<Jucato> ^_^
<DaSkreech> Just late response
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: lata man
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> zzZZZzz
<actinic> Kiongku, you can see my recent submissions: http://fahstats.com/usum.php?u=856811
<Gatton> Question: is there a tool in KDE to assign multimedia keys like volume up/down? I was able to do this in Gnome and wondered if there was a KDE equivalent (or can I use the Gnome tool in KDE to do this?)
<actinic> i've been busy :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<RawSushi> ah!  thanks a bunch
<RawSushi> but for some reason, kcontrol wasn't in the menu
<RawSushi> unless I didn't look hard enough ;)
<Jucato> RawSushi: hm... yah I think it isn't. sorry bout that
<RawSushi> that's alright..thanks a lot
<Jucato> RawSushi: Press Alt+F2 then type in 'kcontrol' (no quotes)
<Jucato> RawSushi: then once KControl appears, go to the Appearance & Themes section and then Theme Manager
<soulrider> whast that folding@home thing?
<RawSushi> then install new theme, then select the .kth file?
<Jucato> yep
<RawSushi> man@!!
<DaSkreech> actinic: That's you :)
<RawSushi> for some reason, that's not doing anything
<RawSushi> wonder what I'm doing wrong
<RawSushi> or I wonder what's wrong with KDE
<Jucato> RawSushi: what do you mean by "not doing anything"?
<RawSushi> I click on X-Light and apply
<RawSushi> doesn't work
<soulrider> actinic: whats folding @ home ?
<Jucato> RawSushi: wait, I'll look for the theme
<RawSushi> X-Light is the name of the theme, btw
<RawSushi> I've tried it with MANY different themes
<RawSushi> not one of them worked
<Jucato> RawSushi: I told you already, a KTH will only work if the other themes that it's pointing to are already installed
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<soulrider> larson9999: i second that
<RawSushi> but that was the only file it had for download.
<Jucato> larson9999: could I third?
<Jucato> RawSushi: is this the one? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36134&PHPSESSID=ec6ea383e157eb81821fd345a4e9ee08
<vursitis> yes it does
<Hawkwind> Jucato: For $20 you can :P
<Kiongku> actinic: it updates only after u finish 1 WU?
<Jucato> what's with these fees?!?!? are we charging now? lol
<larson9999> it's OSS you can concurr or not.  it's the same price
<RawSushi> yeah
<RawSushi> it is
<Jucato> RawSushi: I think you didn't read the link I gave to you clearly: #3 item
<Jucato> wait
<Jucato> hehe I misread
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I really should get some sleep
<RawSushi> hehe me too :)
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: yo ur back?.. what are the good irc and torrent sites for mp3 :)).. if u dunt mind
<Kiongku> Jucato: lalala go sleep.. almost noon at ur place :D
<Jucato> Kiongku: yeah...
<Jucato> then I have commitments to go to at 2pm then at 4pm...
<Kiongku> lol
<actinic> Kiongku: correct, once it finishes it's uploaded, then another downloads
<vursitis> ok i hate amule...
<Jucato> RawSushi: let me try this out
<vursitis> which means my roomate will probaly love it
<Kiongku> vursitis: lol
<actinic> Kiongku, lol my points alone have moved the Kubuntu team up some 700 spots :)
<Kiongku> actinic: never shut down pc?
<actinic> Kiongku, i've got a few running 24/7 and uptimes approaching 30 days
<soulrider> Kiongku: i never turn it off
<actinic> overclocked :)
<Kiongku> lol
<soulrider> actinic: whast that folding @ home thing ?
<Jucato> RawSushi: for all it's worth, I can't seem to install it too
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: irc.undernet.org and join #Mp3_Collective  and I can invite you to a private torrent site if you are into movies.  They have quite a bit of music too
<vursitis> ssh -X stoic@192.168.1.104
<vursitis> woops...
<Kiongku> soulrider: if ur pc stays up a lot with nothing to do.. u can do that to make it useful
<vursitis> sorry that was supposed to be in the terminal
<Jucato> RawSushi: this is a poorly done, poorly documented KTH file
<actinic> soulrider: never though you'd ask :)  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0
<soulrider> my pc is allways on :P
<Kiongku> soulrider: then join the team X)
<bouncing> Can anyone tell me how to make my laptop use an external monitor at a different resolution w/ kubuntu?
<Kiongku> all pcs with high up times should participate
<actinic> soulrider, great .. please join us
<Jucato> RawSushi: it's also wrongly categorized
<vursitis> arnt most moniters external?
<actinic> lord knows we need the help, lol :)
<Jucato> RawSushi: if you want .KTH themes, you go to KDE-Look > Themes/Styles > Them- Manager
<Kiongku> i'm trying to get a friend of mien to join too.. his pc just stay up all day without any motives.. he even let winamp (now amarok) play his playlist while his gone
<vursitis> just go to your x11.org file and reconfigure the moniter section
<soulrider> ill join ya
* Hawkwind Looks @ his server with 64 days of uptime and his laptop with 92 days uptime
<actinic> GRRREEEEAAAATTTT!
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: ??
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: server :D?
<actinic> hint hint
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: It's only at 64 due to changing the entire house around 64 days ago
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Kiongku> lala folds folds folds @_@
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: btw.. did u heard my request?
<vursitis> guess not...
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Which one ?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: wondering what good irc channels and torrents places u found for mp3 :P
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Oh yeah, I replied to that :P
<vursitis> does anyone in here know of a program that will allow me to moniter how much bandwith each person uses?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: irc.undernet.org and join #Mp3_Collective  and I can invite you to a private torrent site if you are into movies.  They have quite a bit of music too
<soulrider> Hawkwind: id be intereted int he movie site :P
<Hawkwind> vursitis: wireshark ?
<Kiongku> hmm wait i set up that server in konver
<vursitis> thankyou
<soulrider> i can invite you to toher sites if you want
<kakalto> is anyone else just having issues with KDE instability under kubuntu dapper?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: What sites ?
<soulrider> ill PM you
<Hawkwind> soulrider: As in, what sites you have invites to ?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Ok
<Jucato> kakalto: honestly? I find KDE much more stable in Dapper than in Breezy
<Jucato> But KDE 3.5.4 is less stable...
<kakalto> I used gentoo before dapper...
<kakalto> but I just have random crashes from kde apps
<kakalto> most notably, amarok and konqueror
<Jucato> kakalto: gentoo will definiely be more stable, coz your compiling it
<waggle7622frack> Is 3.5.4 less stable? Has anyone used it?
<Jucato> definitely*
<kakalto> why would my compiling it myself change how stable it is?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i'm in undernet
<Jucato> kakalto: because the programs/apps/etc will be customized for your system
<kakalto> waggle7622frack: I believe I'm using it, and I'm having problems. Does that mean 3.5.4 is unstable? I dunno, you tell me
<waggle7622frack> I am using it and having networking issues.
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.4 in Kubuntu (only in Kubuntu, I think) has some bugs
<waggle7622frack> just since automatix upgrading it
<larson9999> the only thing i've noticed in kde 3.5.4 other than that repeated wizard thing is that the 'working bar' extends beyond the boundaries
<vursitis> im finding no package named wireshark Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> vursitis: ethereal
<vursitis> ok
<kakalto> Jucato: I just don't quite understand what would make a program more stable, if it's compiled more specially for my architeture
<Jucato> larson9999: some other bugs: System Settings crashing when you click on the Command Shortcuts in Keyboard shortcuts
<kakalto> or, sub-architeture
<ubuntu> Hi all...
<kakalto> Hi, ubuntu
<ubuntu> need a help with pppoe
<Kiongku> haha fast channel
<Jucato> kakalto: because it will be tailor made for your system. .deb packages are made for general usage.
<Kiongku> larson9999: Jucatos right
<Kiongku> larson9999: did u resolve the wizard thing?
<Jucato> another KDE 3.5.4 bug: HAL and the media:/ kio slave
<Kiongku> lol
<larson9999> Kiongku: yeah, i think you gave me the site
<Kiongku> thats urs :D
<kakalto> Jucato, ah, but instability can often occur when you compile too specifically for your system
<Jucato> compiling is a too edged sword... ^_^
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: ur not in undernet :P
<larson9999> Jucato: the media works fine as far as i can tell here.  things mount the way i expect
<Kiongku> <--- noob compiler who messes with kubuntu and finally someitmes have to come back to default
<Jucato> larson9999: media:/ will not show partitions that are not mounted at boot/startup
<larson9999> Jucato: if i turn on my usb drive after kde is started, it mounts.
<ubuntu> is there any problem with the Kubuntu 3.54? It seems to mess up with the pppoeconf
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I'm in a private channel there that has over 19,000 users in it that are all sharing :P
<Jucato> larson9999: a USB drive isn't a partition, eh?
<Jucato> probably happens only with HDD's
<Jucato> internal HDD's
<kakalto> hmm
<larson9999> Jucato: sure it is.  in this case that drive has 3 or 5.
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: where ._.?
<Kiongku> ><
<Jucato> but still probably considered removable media?
<larson9999> Jucato: oh, well all my internal stuff is mounted at startup
<ubuntu> problem is that I need to type in the sudo pppoeconf every time in the terminal to access the net
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: It's invite only.  You have to share files for well over a year before you get invited
<ubuntu>  it doest load up at boot time
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: :( oh ><...
<ubuntu> with the Live Cd net works like charm
<Jucato> ubuntu: in pppoeconf, you will be asked whether you want the connection to be started at boot time
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: i have a bad upload connection only 128 kb/s up
<waggle7622frack> Ok wish me luck, I am going to try to revert back to previous KDE from automatix. If that doesn't work it's back to previous non k7 kernel and try again.
<ubuntu> I tried it...
<Kiongku> waggle7622frack: luck charm
<Jucato> waggle7622frack: why? what happened?
<ubuntu> The net works...but the hassle is that after about 5 minutes the same terminal has to be loaded up
<ubuntu> with the live Cd there is no such problem
<Jucato> hmm....
<Kiongku> i know only one irc channel thats gives lot of osts for anime.. thats all i know >>
<waggle7622frack> samba works in but cant see out and other little quirks and crashes
<larson9999> isn't samba passe now?
<unix_infidel> uhhh, no...not at all.
<Kiongku> Samba?..
<Kiongku> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Kiongku> ah.
<waggle7622frack> smb4k works but I need samba to work for the nood crowd installs
<larson9999> my sources say, "SMB is being phased out of Linux, going with CIFS (Common Internet File System) instead."
<waggle7622frack> *noob
<unix_infidel> larson9999: i wonder what your sources are.
<larson9999> unix_infidel: a couple different uug's
<unix_infidel> because its basically just different nomenclature.
<waggle7622frack> samba is forging strong ahead and not looking back. <source thelinuxlinktechshow>
<larson9999> my sources suck
<Kiongku> amarok 1.4.1 kde sound's seems a bit off ..
<Kiongku> i wonder what happened to my xine >>
<Jucato> Kiongku: not default xine?
<RawSushi> I guess KDE IS full of bugs in kubuntu.
<Kiongku> Jucato: nah the patch added
<RawSushi> I just cannot change the look
<RawSushi> except to the default ones
<Jucato> RawSushi: not really
<Kiongku> Jucato: it just seems different.. i'm not sure oO
<Jucato> RawSushi: didn't you read the last messages I typed?
<Admiral_Chicago> i jus used KSnapshot to take a shoot of a region
<Admiral_Chicago> it was awesome
<RawSushi> about going to Theme Manager?
<RawSushi> Yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> Kubutu > Ms
<Kiongku> RawSushi: i dutn think KDe is at fault here.. u probably did something wrong
<Jucato> Kiongku: not RawSushi, but one of the KTH theme he/she downloaded
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe
<RawSushi> What could I have done wrong?
<RawSushi> No, it's not one.
<RawSushi> It's all I've downloaded.
<cilkay> How do I switch between the internal TFT panel and the external VGA output with Kubuntu 6.06 running on my ThinkPad laptop?
<Jucato> RawSushi: give me another sample of what you downloaed
<RawSushi> That have done it.
<Jucato> downloaded*
<larson9999> unix_infidel: but it's not exactly samba renamed.
<unix_infidel> larson9999: of i didnt say that.
<Kiongku> RawSushi: pfft.. linux is sure difficult to master for those used to windows
<unix_infidel> i said different nomenclature.
<vursitis> well #1 get rid of the thinkpad
<cilkay> twit
<Jucato> RawSushi: point me to another theme  you tried out please
<vursitis> naw, im just joking, actualy there should be an option under your display settings
<vursitis> under system settings
<larson9999> <unix_infidel> because its basically just different nomenclature.  <--- nomenclature means the name you call it
<vursitis> and then hardwear
<unix_infidel> larson9999: of course there's a qualifier there.
<unix_infidel> basically.
<unix_infidel> operation and end user operation is the same.
<RawSushi> I'm not used to windows.
<cilkay> Size, Orientation & Positioning, tried it. Had no effect. There's something called ibm-acpi but I don't see a package for it.
<RawSushi> I'm just not used to kde under kubuntu
<larson9999> RawSushi: that's a good thing
<RawSushi> I used to be able to theme it just fine
<RawSushi> what happened?
<RawSushi> Jucato: I'm looking
<vursitis> is your multiverse repository active?
<Kiongku> Jucato: i think i know why.. the cymbals sounds seems different
<Jucato>  @_@
<RawSushi> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36103
<Jucato> RawSushi: ok let me take a look
<vursitis> cilkay are your multiverse repositories active?
<cilkay> vursitis: probably not. I'm just shutting down now so that I can bring up the BIOS settings to see if there's anything in there.
<cilkay> BTW, it doesn't shutdown properly either.
<cilkay> It
<cilkay> It has hung at "Will now halt"
<vursitis> well try activating your multiverse repositories, alot of times, brand specific packages are located under them
<vursitis> ummm thats a kernal problem...i honestly wouldnt know how to fix that
<Admiral_Chicago> roll back a kernel
<larson9999> my old machine never did turn off properly.
<Kiongku> doh what kernel he has anyway
<cilkay> In the BIOS, I just saw "Boot display device" I set it to both the internal and external. We'll see if that makes any diff.
<vursitis> ok
<cilkay> This machine has been working with Mandriva for the last couple of years.
<cilkay> External VGA never worked, but then I never cared. I
<vursitis> and if that doesnt work, like i said, try activating your multiverse repositories and search for the package
<cilkay> 'm going to a conference where I'll need it.
<unix_infidel> cilkay: works fine here.
<unix_infidel> although, resolution on the host box changes and it pisses me off.
<unix_infidel> but i can fireup openoffice and start up work just fine.
<aragorn> alguem do rio?
<cilkay> unix_infidel: what works fine there?
<unix_infidel> vga out to a projector.
<aragorn> alguem do Brasil?
<cilkay> unix_infidel: works fine for a colleague too, which is why I'm trying Kubuntu
<unix_infidel> aragorn: #ubuntu-br
<unix_infidel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<aragorn> unix_infidel: tks
<Kiongku> aew
<aragorn> Kiongku: fala
<unix_infidel> aragorn: de nada
<Kiongku> XD.. sorry i dunt know br.. i wote something without even knowing
<vursitis> lol
<Kiongku> my experience from a warcraft 3 server full of brs..
<Jucato> RawSushi: you have either stumbled onto a KDE 3.5.4 Kubuntu bug, or we have been so unlucky in finding non-working KTH files
<Kiongku> Jucato: wow what a conclusion :p
<Jucato> RawSushi: but I know this was working back in KDE 3.5 and 3.5.1 in Breezy
<tk> anyone know how to sync the sound in flash with the video? 64bit linux with 32bit firefox
<Jucato> Kiongku: based on my own testing
<Jucato> Kiongku: test it out yourself if you want
<Kiongku> 64 bit linux .. 32 bit firefox ehem
<Kiongku> Jucato: nah :3 will  not mess up my desktop for now.. i want it operational :D
<Jucato> hmph
<_andrew> Howdy
<Kiongku> i like the blue background ( ' ') anything blue is good for me
<RawSushi> Jucato: hmm, I have 3.5.2
<RawSushi> maybe that's my problem
<Kiongku> RawSushi: upgrade to 3.5.4 i guess
<Jucato> RawSushi: hmm...
<Admiral_Chicago> !KDE
<Jucato> RawSushi: probably a Kubuntu only problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> Jucato has 3.5.4
<Admiral_Chicago> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Kiongku> !kde
<Admiral_Chicago> yea thats the one
<Jucato> Kiongku: I'm using KDE 3.5.4 and it's NOT working
<Admiral_Chicago> actually the link is www.kubuntu.org
<tk> Kiongku: yah... for flash support to work :P
<Jucato> rawr!
<Kiongku> Jucato: aha :p.. oops
<Admiral_Chicago> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Kiongku> tk: lol anyway 64 bit ususally should have no prob with 32..
<Kiongku> i think
<Jucato> RawSushi: one thing I'm sure of, it's only KTH that's not working properly
<tk> Kiongku: its just the audio in flash is about 1 sec off....
<Jucato> RawSushi: all the rest are doing fine. KTH is practically useless anyway...
<Kiongku> tk: sorry.. i yet to test my flash with firefox myself :S.. send me a flash?
<Kiongku> a link
<tk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrguVYKFSKk&mode=related&search=
<Kiongku> loading
<_andrew> I'm a total noob with linux, How do I install a program? =x I downloaded the firefox .tar.gz, Is there a certain folder you have to extract it into in order to run it?
<unix_infidel> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Kiongku> its good for me
<vursitis> no its not... konqueror is the default web browser... i find flaws in that statement
<tk> Kiongku: try this one then, it has more taling, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQO3K8BcyGM
<_andrew> yeah damn konqueror :(
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> which statement? who dares blaspheme against the great Konqui?!?!
<[Relic] > Where's the info on what drive to point to swap space?
<soulrider> how do i know if this thing is folding?
<soulrider> do i get some icon or something? :P
<Jucato> check the corners? ^_^
<Kiongku> Jucato: put _andrew in the dungeons! GUARDS!
<Kiongku> soulrider
<Kiongku> its in konsole
<soulrider> that means
<vursitis> no, ubotu says firefox is the default web browser for kubuntu when clearly you have to download it from your package manager after installing kubuntu the default browser is konqueror
<Kiongku> did u follow the guidelines?
<soulrider> that console will allways have to be open ?
<Jucato> oh, ubotu is Ubuntu's pet
<Kiongku> souldrider yah.. its likes its window
<larson9999> what the heck is the point of folding?
<Jucato> Kubuntu's just borrowing it
<Kiongku> but no worry
<Kiongku> u can open multiple console
<soulrider> i use yakuake so it doesnt bother me :P
<Kiongku> soulrider: hehe ok
<aragorn> Kiongku: sabe como colocar o servidor Brasnet aki?
<soulrider> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Kiongku> aragorn: go to #ubuntu-br
<Admiral_Chicago> this whole summer of code thing is awesome
<_andrew> Whenever I run Adept it starts in Read-only mode after giving it the root password x_O
<Admiral_Chicago> i was looking up the projects for Gaim and KDE and they look awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> i forget last years projects but this year has some good stuff going
<CVirus> _andrew: try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure adept
<tk> soulrider: hows it goin?
<Kiongku> tk: join the team :D?
<soulrider> hey tk
<vursitis> has anyone here heard anything good about slackwear, i have a machine that i like to experament on and im thinking about trying out slackwear
<soulrider> sorry i couldnt up any papers today
<tk> Kiongku: : which team? :P the poorly lipsynced Flash team? :P
<kakalto> vursitis: slackwear... sounds like clothing for lazy people.
<tk> soulrider: thats cool, aint seen ya since you started :P
<kakalto> vursitis: I assume you mean slackware linux?
<soulrider> yea lol
<vursitis> yes...
<kakalto> lol.
<vursitis> lol
<Kiongku> tk: nah
<Kiongku> kubuntu team
<Kiongku> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7868.0,
<Kiongku> tk: i found the solution for me
<soulrider> tk, join us at fold@home :P
<Kiongku> tk: if i let flash go till the end. next time it starts there is the sound delay
<Kiongku> tk: i just stop it and play it again.. and the soudn seems synch again
<tk> Kiongku: solution for? mine does it everytime :P ohhh hmmm
<tk> soulrider: I'm on it... just havent installed it for kubuntu yet
<cilkay> Installing tpb (ThinkPad buttons) package. We'll see if that makes any difference.
<Kiongku> tk: dunno it just seems liek that for me
<cilkay> There's no ibm-acpi packages in universe or multiverse, btw.
<Kiongku> 99% fold completed.. my first work unit is almost done :D
<Admiral_Chicago> why isn't the package a .deb
<Hawkwind> !find ibm
<ubotu> Found: libmad0, libmad0-dev, libmagic-dev, libmagic1, libmail-sendmail-perl (and 244 others)
<Jucato>  O_O
<soulrider> how long does it take to fold ?
<soulrider> and how can i see the progress?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, that doesnt make sense that to have to chmod for a linux team
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, my school is doing the same thing, only we are writing everything ourselves
<Admiral_Chicago> because we are hard core
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i can fold papers...
<soulrider> nah, i wish i could do origami
<soulrider> that thing is wicked :P
<Kiongku> soulrider: can do a few origamis..
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: bah dunno
<soulrider> i can oinly do those thamn paper planes: P
<Kiongku> soulrider: my fold time is reaching 24 hrs now
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, yea we are using unix computers, ~60 and coding everything in fortran
<tk> soulrider: my windows account hasnt finished its first one but I havent been running windows much :P
<soulrider> cool
<soulrider> ok
<Kiongku> soulrider: haha
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: i gto you a programming question then
<Admiral_Chicago> shoot
<soulrider> something im trying to figure out how to do
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> let me go to the restroom first:P brb
<Admiral_Chicago> pm me
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: fortran programmer :))?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, I programmed in VB amd Java, learning Fortran for my major
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: cool!!
<cilkay> tpb has nothing to do with activating the external VGA output. It's for mapping the special keys to various functions, something which I don't care about.
<SeaRox> does anyone know how to get flash to work in Konqueror?
<Hawkwind> !flash > SeaRox
<Hawkwind> SeaRox: There is a section on that page for flash within konqueror
<Kiongku> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cilkay> Hawkwind: hi there. I'm trying Kubuntu on that IBM ThinkPad that I've been running Mandriva on for the last few years.
<tk> hmmm soulrider.... is the folding@home all cmd line for linux?
<soulrider> yes
<tk> that kinda sucks :P
<Kiongku> tk: but its good ^^ consider to come in the team :)
<Hawkwind> cilkay: Glad to see you're making the switch.  I can honestly say, I don't ever foresee myself going back to Mandriva
<Kiongku> tk: well at least it works without a hitch
<tk> Kiongku: I've been on the team :P
<Kiongku> tk: lol?
<Kiongku> soulrider: running?
<soulrider> yes, its running
<soulrider> how can i see my progress in this thing?
<Kiongku> soulrider: nice
<Kiongku> there is a %
<tk> Kiongku: I joined the folding team like a week ago :P
<soulrider> i joined like 10 mins ago
<soulrider> :D
<Kiongku> tk: join again.. with ur linux.. so that u can work :D
<tk> Kiongku: i just set it up in linux :P
<Kiongku> joined yesterday.. and still on my 1st work
<Admiral_Chicago> i need to stay on kubuntu forums
<Kiongku> tk: run run
<Admiral_Chicago> and help people out in french
<tk> Kiongku: it is
<soulrider> can i use my username in other machines
<soulrider> maybe i can kidnap my dads computer too
<soulrider> but tis running redmond, eeeeewwwwww
<Kiongku> a bon?
<Kiongku> pour quoi
<Kiongku> soulrider: i rather u put another another nick :p
<soulrider> soulrider is already taken
<soulrider> they stole it from me... my precious.....
<soulrider> im very freaky tonight......
<soulrider> im kidna hyperactive
<Kiongku> soulrider: and it has to run with the consent of ur dad.. the admins can lock our team if u run folding a non-authorised pc
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, i need to practice my french
<cilkay> Hawkwind: not sure if I'm switching just yet. I can't get the external VGA out working and the external PS2 mouse isn't working either.
<Kiongku> a d'acccord je vois :) bonne chance
<soulrider> Kiongku: i could run doom 3 on the background in him comp and he wouldnt notice :P
<soulrider> besides, he doesnt speak english :P
<Kiongku> soulrider: ah? from?
<soulrider> UY
<soulrider> :P
<Kiongku> UY?
<soulrider> Uruguay :P
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> hehe
<Kiongku> nice south america?
<Kiongku> ._.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh man Paraguay once marched an army of children against ecuador
<Kiongku> lol
<soulrider> yes Kiongku
<Kiongku> soulrider: =)
<soulrider> i bet you never heard that one before ;)
<Kiongku> anyone from africa ._. ..
<Kiongku> Uruguay i heard.. from world cup XD
<soulrider> i hate football
<soulrider> o hate sports
<soulrider> im an anti-social nerd ok! :P
<Kiongku> soulrider: lol
<Kiongku> soulrider: doh.. let me make u more social
* Kiongku hypnotize soulrider. U ARE A SOCIAL NERD.
<Kiongku> @______________________@
<soulrider> **i ama social nerd**
<Kiongku> lol.. haha
<nalioth> um, i believe #kubuntu-offtopic exists for this stuff
<Kiongku> yay work unit done!
<Admiral_Chicago> nalioth, you're mean@
<soulrider> konversation should hve slap in the ocnext menu
<soulrider> like MIRC
<soulrider> so i can slap people witha  large trout :P
<soulrider> (im so getting kicked out of here soon) :P
* Kiongku slaps soulrider around with a large trout.
<soulrider> ouch! that hurts
<Kiongku> lol
<soulrider> its gonna be blue in the morning :/
<SeaRox> ubotu:  Thanks.  Flash is working in Konqueror now.
<soulrider> SeaRox:  isa  ncie eprosn, he knows bots have feelings too
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> the page does not update spontanewously
<Kiongku> *spontaneously
<soulrider> im still at 0 %
<soulrider> i dont think thats normal
<Kiongku> soulrider: it is
<soulrider> but its been running for over an hour
<Kiongku> soulrider: its very slow.. at least 30 min for 1 %.. may be
<soulrider> and i got a fairly good processor
<Kiongku> soulrider: depends
<soulrider> 3 GHZ
<Kiongku> soulrider: just let it run.. if one day 0%.. then i agre with u.. something really not good
<soulrider> 3066 mhz actually :P
<soulrider> lol
<Kiongku> 2910 mhz
<soulrider> im gonna restart it
<soulrider> haha, i beat you :P
<Kiongku> soulrider: ?
<Kiongku> soulrider: how many steps
<Kiongku> soulrider: total
<soulrider> it said :  500000 steps
<soulrider> i closed it
<soulrider> i typed fold on console
<soulrider> and the cursor is just there
<soulrider> i dont see any output :/
<Kiongku> heh?
<soulrider> how am i supposed to open this program ?
<Kiongku> ./FAH504-Linux.exe in the folder where u put the fold
<soulrider> every time ?
<Kiongku> yah.. but usually u just let it run
<Kiongku> does not need to close
<soulrider> i know
<soulrider> but i go to redmond to play doom 3 :P
<Kiongku> its just one code :P no big deal ^
<soulrider> wait
<Kiongku> lol
<soulrider> can i do a script like
<soulrider> #!/bin/sh
<soulrider> and hen
<Hawkwind> Yes
<soulrider> the path and FAH504-Linux.exe
<soulrider> and put it in bin
<Kiongku> i think so
<soulrider> :)
<Hawkwind> You could even create an icon or something for the script
<Kiongku> should be ok.. but not sure
<soulrider> im learning to use this :)
<Kiongku> hehe
<Kiongku> i still got to learn
<soulrider> i like my desktop to be completely clear though :P
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Ahhh.  I'm used to E17 where icons are on the shelf(similar to kicker) :P
<Kiongku> lol
* Hawkwind Goes to bed
<soulrider> weird thing is that i got a program that i call by typing fold but it doesnt do anything
<soulrider> sleep well Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Thanks, you too
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: nite
<soulrider> wasnt :qw the command to save adn quit in vim ?
<cilkay> :wq
<cilkay> write first, then quite
<cilkay> quit
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i just figured it out
<soulrider> Kiongku: has gone silent
<derek_> I am trying to download Pokerstars, but they are asking for a locationto download to?
<soulrider> desktop? :/
<Kevin> hey what is with this hdd:  timeout waiting for dma when im tryin to install
<derek_> illegal loction
<soulrider> !fold
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fold - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin> anyone know about these erros when im tring to install
<Kevin> a bunch of numbers
<Kevin> ?? :(
<Kiongku> soulrider: yah.. i'm going out bye everyone ( and shit i broke my glasses DAMN IT)
<sylvia> hello
<sylvia> This is the first time I  have used this thng
<sylvia> so i dont even know if this is working
<soulrider> Kiongku: i know hwo tha feels
<soulrider> its horrible
<soulrider> and im oing to ebd too
<soulrider> sylvia: IRC? its working :)
<sylvia> irc? lord i feel very ignorant
<soulrider> need help with kubuntu ?
<HiChewLove> <sylvia still
<soulrider> this chat
<HiChewLove> i just learned how to change myname
<soulrider> :)
<HiChewLove> i figured as much
<soulrider> just type /nick and the new nick
<Kiongku> soulrider: hah
<soulrider> Kiongku: even with my glasses, im a mole
<soulrider> seriously
<soulrider> i allways miss my busses
<HiChewLove> So today I had my first crashcourse with linux
<soulrider> ebcause i can never see the number in time
<soulrider> and im not joking :/
<soulrider> how did it go
<HiChewLove> u talking to me soulrider?
<soulrider> you will like it, believe me
<soulrider> ive been using ti for 2 or 3 weeks, and im nto going back to windows
<soulrider> yes HiChewLove
<draik> TRANSCRIPT FOR AUGUST 19TH CLASS IS NOW AVAILABLE AT http://www.draikunderlord.com/CLI_Sat.pdf
<HiChewLove> it was good
<HiChewLove> i was slightly overwhelmed
<HiChewLove> i miss windows
<HiChewLove> but im onto a new adventure
<HiChewLove> i just need an introduction...the rest of my l inux life will be uncovered by discovery and experimentation
<soulrider> yea i know the feeling
<soulrider> but this is much better believe me
<soulrider> and much more powerful
<HiChewLove> dude
<HiChewLove> everyone that uses this thing uses the word powerful
<HiChewLove> so is this room particularly used to chat about linux?
<soulrider> HiChewLove: ive been experimenting too, but allways remember to read carefuly and not to do soemthing you think might damage your comp. Tahts what IRC is for, to ask others: )
<soulrider> for kubuntu users
<soulrider> just ask somethign here
<soulrider> everyone answers everyones questions :)
<HiChewLove> so is there naywewhre to chat to JUST chat
<soulrider> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<HiChewLove> thanks...
<soulrider> but we sometimes chat here too :P
<soulrider> especially me, im offtopic king :P
<soulrider> remember to register witht he IRC server, you can do it by typing /msg nickserv register <password>
<HiChewLove> im so losttt
<HiChewLove> what is irc>?
<soulrider> and wvery time you join type /msg nickserv identify <password>
<soulrider> irc is what youre using :)
<soulrider> THIS is IRC
<soulrider> if you need help you can contcact me on msn/aim/yahoo
<HiChewLove> what is your sn?
<ballchalk> man
<ballchalk> this sucks
<ballchalk> i can play mp3 through frostwire
<ballchalk> but not through amarok or anything eles
<SeaRox> Does anyone know the difference between firefox and swiftfox?
<HiChewLove> soulrider?
<soulrider> for AIM ?
<HiChewLove> yes
<HiChewLove> aim is preferred
<michael_> amarok is the bomb
<soulrider> draik:  where can we geta llt he transcripts?
<soulrider> my AIM is: Darkstar2558
<michael_> swiftfox is optimized for certain cpus
<draik> which one?
<michael_> u d/l the one that fist ur machine
<draik> IRC or CLI?
<ballchalk> michael_: how did u get it to work? i installed w32codecs and it's an orphan
<michael_> fits*
<michael_> mp3?
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeaRox> michael_: so it runes faster than firefox?
<soulrider> follow the simple steps and you will ahve mp3 support
<soulrider> also, int he amarok website it exaplins how to gte it working
<ballchalk> is there an order in which i should install the codecs / players or what?
<michael_> in those forums there are steps for 'non-free' formats, like mp3
<michael_> thats how i got it
<michael_> sry dble post
<ballchalk> soulrider: i've upgraded amarok to 1.4.1
<ballchalk> shouldn't 1.4.1 fix everything?
<draik> soulrider, IRC is http://www.draikunderlord.com/IRC.pdf and the CLI is http://www.draikunderlord.com/CLI_Sat.pdf
<soulrider> thanks draik
<draik> np
<ballchalk> hm
<draik> the CLI is only from the sat class
<draik> I will combine it with sunday's class once it's done
<SeaRox> do I have to have firefox installed for swiftfox to work?
<michael_> its a separate d/l
<soulrider> k, thanks
<ballchalk> anybody use iTunes?
<ballchalk> under wine that is?
<draik> ballchalk, I use everyone ELSE'S iTunes
<michael_> lol
<michael_> dont we all
<michael_> ;)
<ballchalk> hah ok
<cilkay> There is an awful lot of unnecessry stuff that gets installed with Kubuntu. E.g. I have stuff for Sony laptops installed when I don't even have a Sony laptop. Ditto for EVMS, RAID, LVM. None of that stuff should have been installed really.
<ballchalk> just can't get amarok to work even after i followed the instructions on the page
<ballchalk> i even installed xine extra-codecs and it was orphan
<soulrider> ballchalk: i could make it work with no problems
<soulrider> did you go to the amarok site adn check there?
<ballchalk> soulrider: luck?
<ballchalk> soulrider: i did all i could
<michael_> i had no probs either...hmmm
<ballchalk> but i'd want to check the amarok site once more
<ballchalk> soulrider: which site did u follow?
<soulrider> i just googled amarok until i found the site :/
<michael_> automatix
<ballchalk> adept
<osiris> so what are the main supported p2p aps in kubuntu
<soulrider> i use ktorrent
<michael_> azureus
<osiris> other than torrents
<osiris> is there a limewire, or .....
<ballchalk> which program uses the w32codecs plugin?
<soulrider> frostwire is cool
<draik> osiris, use frostwire
<soulrider> but remember to install java first
<soulrider> ballchalk: i think kaffeine
<draik> osiris, sudo apt-get install frostwire
<osiris> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<draik> do you have your packages set to mutliverse?
<osiris> i can install the deb by hand
<osiris> draik, i believe i do
<kendrick> so, wow... konq is suddenly crashing fairly consistently on my kubuntu box :(
<ballchalk> soulrider: but my w32codecs is orphan how do i get kaffiene to depend it
<draik> sorry, not packages, repositories
<draik> make sure you do
<kendrick> viewing ftp server... website... applications:/ ... etc.
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> i dont really know, sorry
* kendrick tries an update/upgrade to see if that helps
<kendrick> damn, nothing new to fetch :(
<osiris> draik, yep, multiverse is un-commented
<draik> hmmm
<draik> let me pastebin my sources.lst file
<osiris> the box is fully updated
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> lol... forgot the link
<osiris> ill just install the frostwire deb by hand
<osiris> no biggie
<osiris> i do want the source though, so it will update
<ironfroggy> im getting repeated problems with kate just randomly crashing while hitting a key. sometimes it does it reliably several times in a row on the same keypress at with the same buffer state.
<ironfroggy> anyone else getting something like that?
<kendrick> just konq crashing randomly tonight :(
<soulrider> ironfroggy: works fine for me :/
<soulrider> its crash night
<kendrick> like, i can get it to crash every time
<ballchalk> soulrider: i love you man
<soulrider> ironfroggy: try using vim
<kendrick> open konq, click "Applications" in the start page.  crash.
<kendrick> open konq, click "Applications" in the start page.  crash again.
<soulrider> may be a lil complicated at first, but its good
<ballchalk> amarok is now my everyone's iTunes!
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> glad it works ballchalk
<ironfroggy> soulrider: i use vim often, but only away from home (better battery life without running X)
<ballchalk> libxine-extracodecs
<soulrider> ironfroggy: i want a laptop :P
<soulrider> no enrd is complete without one :P
<kendrick> :(
<ironfroggy> soulrider: you are incomplete!
<kendrick> i can't even search google for "kubuntu konqueror crash" without it crashing :()
<kendrick> wow
<soulrider> i am
<soulrider> ironfroggy: send em our laptop!
<kendrick> i just tried to run konqueror from the command line:  "$ konqueror"  and it crashed!!!
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> use opera
<soulrider> problem solved: P
<osiris> frostwire cant find java
<ironfroggy> i do have an extra laptop
<soulrider> how much doy ou think they would charge if you sent it to me? :P
<soulrider> for free of course: P
<soulrider> beacuse im cool
<soulrider> and the master of the universe: P
<soulrider> however, laptopless :P
<ironfroggy> well actually my son needs it
<soulrider> damn
<ironfroggy> he's almost three months and his education would suffer at this point without one.
<soulrider> those children allways runing things......
<soulrider> 3 months old? :/
<draik> soulrider, you know kids these days... they grow up so fast :-P
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i remember we had our first computer when i was around 4
<soulrider> it was that thing that i wasnt allowed to touch
<soulrider> i had to ask my dad to put prince of persia for me lol
<kendrick> well, restarting X certainly didn't help :(
<draik> osiris, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21173
<draik> sorry for the delay, got held up with something
<soulrider> ok, it was nice talking to you all, but ill have to go to bed before i collaps eon the keyboard and spam IRC (more than i already do) with random keystrokes
<soulrider> so see you tomorrow!!
<draik> lol
<draik> bye soulrider
<soulrider> bye draik, bye ironfroggy
<kendrick> backtrace shows   #6  0x0ebf1cb6 in ?? ()  and  #7 0xb60e8251 in DOM::CSSParser::defaultNamespace ()   ... and a bunch more.  whatever that all means :^/
* kendrick notices he can get 3.5.4 for kubuntu
<kendrick> wish me luck
<Synaptics> hello, anyone knows how i can install photoshop cs in kubuntu?
<draik> wine
<draik> !wine > Synaptics
<michael_> there is no native install for photoshop on linux
<michael_> sad to say
<Synaptics> michael_:  oohh. but does it work in wine?
<enzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DFM> Can anyone tell ehat it means when your package manager give's you a "BREAK" install when you request an install? I assume something is either broke or will be broken upon the install.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: pong (RE: alsa-lib errors)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heya.  it seems to have fixed itself on reboot
<crimsun> Hobbsee: do you have /etc/asound.conf | ~/.asoundrc* ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: nope
<crimsun> Hobbsee: what're the contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's workign now....
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ cat  /proc/asound/cards
<Hobbsee>  0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<Hobbsee>                       Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at 0x4a080800, irq 11
<crimsun> Hobbsee: (right, but I need to know if it's another issue)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sure
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, i cant make it break again :P
<crimsun> you may be able to with modprobe snd-intel8x0 index=-1  (or any non-zero negative index value)
<crimsun> I've worked around it in Edgy's alsa-utils if you use asoundconf(1), though
<crimsun> (that's bug 43146)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right, that doesnt break it
<thompa> i just tried edgy not kde part though, but am running kde apps real well
<thompa> so far no probelms and its lots faster
<redblades> Hi, I'm having trouble with K3B. For some reason, the drive I need to use is not detected.
<redblades> It only lists the drive that *can't* handle -R, but not the one that can.
<redblades> How do I allow it to use the other drive??
<redblades> Hello? Anyone?
<thompa> i think the kernel for amd64 is better
<thompa> just hang someone will usually answer
<redblades> Okay, cool.
<thompa> not me probably, im in gnome
<thompa> but running kubuntu usually
<thompa> is your drive detected otherwise?
<thompa> redblades: are you talking about cd -r
<thompa> redblades: first have you updated kd3b?
<redblades> Uhh... I'm using a DVD, and I don't think so...
<redblades> thompa:
<redblades> ??
<thompa> did you got to devices open that
<thompa> in k3b open devices
<thompa> redblades: look in (of  k3b) system:settings
<redblades> I'm sorry?
<thompa> sorry im not sure if your talking about a dvd plaer or dvd disk
<redblades> It can't detect the player, but it can detect the disk.
<thompa> now i know the question
<redblades> The player/writer is listed in devices, but I can't select it for burning with.
<thompa> when you choose data dvd project?
<thompa> ive had bad luck with dvd isos for some reason
<redblades> yes, dvd data project
<thompa> so when the window: burn: burning device?
<thompa> is that the error
<ballchalk> i liiiiiiike kubuntu
<ballchalk> i can play my mp3s
<ballchalk> more so linux where all the development goes and the much more friendly community
<michael_> lol
<michael_> ballchalk-no amarok?
<thompa> redblades: what is listend under burning device when you get to last window?
<thompa> redblades: change it there , or set up your permissons
<thompa> if the dvd is actually there otherwise.. i dont know
<redblades> Uhh... there is only one option in the burning dialogue, so are you saying permissions?
<redblades> How would I change that?
<thompa> what is the option in the dialg?
<redblades> The name of my other writer
<redblades> RICOH somethingy
<thompa> redblades: what is the name of your dvd burner
<ballchalk> michael_: yes amarok with libxine-extracodecs
<ballchalk> coming from osx86 having no sound is difficult to bear especially when u know u got an os that can definitely work it
<ballchalk> osx86 had everything except ACPI support for powermanagement
<olo_olo> hello!
<ballchalk> hello!
<redblades> RICOH DVD+RW MP5240 thompa
<crazy_penguin> Good morning everyone! :)
<olo_olo> nice! I am new here and definetly know nothing :)
<anthony_C> Hello
<olo_olo> goodmorning!
<anthony_C> how is everyone
<olo_olo> of course I scared the hell out of you !_!
<olo_olo> hehe
<olo_olo> Thanx dude
<olo_olo> How about you?
<redblades> thompa: ????
<thompa> redblades: i dont have k3b in front of me
<thompa> im running edgy in amd64
<insanekane> hello aseigo
<aseigo> insanekane: hey =)
<MilhousePunkRock> Good mornung everyone
<insanekane> aseigo: are you busy ?
<aseigo> working on some stuff in kicker, but otherwise no.. why?
<Hobbsee> aseigo: cool, what are you working on?
<thompa> redblades: is your dvd player/burner set up in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> aseigo: where are you, btw?
<insanekane> aseigo: well ... i have a segfault when running a Qt app ... was wondering if you could take a look at the bt and suggest something ....
<aseigo> Hobbsee: bug fixes. particularly with painting speed in the taskbar.
<insanekane> aseigo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/xkludS55.html
<aseigo> insanekane: sure
<aseigo> Hobbsee: calgary, canada
<Hobbsee> aseigo: nice :)
<aseigo> Hobbsee: you?
<Hobbsee> aseigo: ahh.  for some reason i thought you were in au.
<Hobbsee> aseigo: sydney, australia
<aseigo> Hobbsee: ah, home of the next linux.conf.au
<aseigo> heh.. no.. the other ex-colony ;)
<Hobbsee> aseigo: that's the one, you coming?
<aseigo> Hobbsee: no plans yet. perhaps they'll contact me. we have a decent contingent showing up this year. last year it was just me and the klaptopdaemon maintainer. but we rocked the house. this year it seems many more are inspired =)
<Hobbsee> aseigo: nice...
* Hobbsee had heard you were there, actually
<insanekane> aseigo: it is a segfault on QShared::deref() ... this has appeared before for me (in fact, with the exact same bt). the last time, it was due to complier mismatch between Qt and the app I am building. This time, both Qt and the app are compiled with the very same compiler (gcc 4.0.3)
<aseigo> insanekane: hmm.. well, obviously the qstring hasn't actually attached to anything with the ptr being 0x0
<insanekane> aseigo: the segfault is in Qt itself ... and I believe an extremely well tested piece of code :) i.e., QString
<aseigo> the fact that it goes into dtor's at that point looks a little odd =)
<aseigo> insanekane: yes, the trouble will be elsewhere
<insanekane> aseigo: what do you suggest ?
<aseigo> insanekane: hum. yeah, i don't know what to suggest. that really does look like something very wrong with your build ... it's all straight forward qt mainwindow code paths in there =/
<insanekane> aseigo: yes thats the problem
<redblades> thompa: yeah it works fine
<insanekane> aseigo: another thing is, i got this segfault only when configuring --enable-debug
<insanekane> aseigo: without the debug, i get a segfault much later
<insanekane> aseigo: but it is not a QShared segfault
<aseigo> hooray for memory corruption. question is what the source of it is. =)
<insanekane> well, i am totally confused ... i've been looking for a solution for more than 2 weeks
<insanekane> i have no idea what to do ... i always have problems of this sort with this project :/
<insanekane> never able to actually work on it ...
<redblades> Ah damn. I just realised thompa left
<thompa> what if any are you using to create simple web pages, does open office?
<fritsch> !kopete > fritsch
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning abattoir!
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hello :)
<thebouzouker> hello!
<exotic> hey all
<exotic> need some help plz
<exotic> when i try to install .deb files, by dpkg command
<exotic> i get:
<exotic> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Hobbsee> exotic: stick sudo in front of it
<exotic> ah, thanx this works
<zipper_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<exotic> another small question if u don't mind,...
<DralaFi> hey does kubuntu still have that serious vulnerability where the installer writes your password in the install log file, which is world-readable?
<exotic> i want to change between two layouts with any keyboard shortcut,..but couldn't figure out how to do it
<exotic> i mean i just want to say press on both Alts to switch between the two keyboards layouts,..
<exotic> is there anyway to dot hat?
<exotic> any help?
<fdoving> exotic: i'll look into it.. hang on.
<exotic> ah, ok thanx very much in advance
<fdoving> exotic: you mean the keys you can setup in the configuration panel you get when you run alt+f2 'kcmshell keys' ?
<zipper_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<TheFuzzball> hello, I have just installed Kubuntu 6.06 but when I went to ubuntuguide.org it is not working, does anyone know whats wrong with it, or is there an alternate site I can use?
<exotic> ummm
<exotic> well, this would run an application, right?
<TheFuzzball> can anyone help me?
<exotic> but i just want to 'switch' between the two layouts
<whoru> exotic: kmenu--system settings--regional and accessibilities--keyboard layout--switching options
<tk> Kiongku_: you around?
<whoru> exotic: sorry....kmenu--system settings--regional and accessibilities--keyboard layout--xkb options
<fdoving> exotic: yes, it's not a solution, it's just a question to make the problem clearer to me.
<TheFuzzball> HELLO???
<samjnaa> hello
<samjnaa> can anyone help me with finding the entire list of packages in all four categories - main, restricted, universe, multiverse?
<abattoir> DralaFi: that issue was resolved in Dapper, which is the current stable version.... hence if you have made a fresh install of dapper, it shouldnt be a problem
<exotic_> sorry i was disconnected,..
<exotic_> well, i checked it,..
<exotic_> and yes, it seems that's the right one,..
<exotic_> yet it doesn't work!
<TheFuzzball> samjnaa:  I don't know much about it, but I think they are already in Adept and you need to enable them
<exotic_> i mean xkb options
<exotic_> and then i picked for example: Both Alt keys together change group
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: the site seems to be down... what exactly do you need?
<samjnaa> @Fuzzball: thanks but i mean just the list. not for the repos.
<exotic_> whoru: am i doing the right thing?
<abattoir> samjnaa: if you enable all the four repositories, you'd find the list of all packages arranged in alphabeticalr order.... in adept :)
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: I need to find a respo generator so it generates the apt respo file
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: ^^^^
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: beat ya :P
<whoru> exotic: tick the layout--enable keyboard layout,choose your layouts then enable xkb options --groups switch behaviour
<MilhousePunkRock> Damn you abattoir ;-)
<whoru> exotic: then choose you shortcut there
<abattoir> samjnaa: packages.ubuntu.com might also be helpful
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: There was some other stuff too, like how to install IE6 with Flash 9
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: w/ wine?
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: google says http://www.warrenguy.com/docs/ubuntu-linux/installing-internet-explorer-6.html
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: yea, you do need wine
<exotic_> whoru: thanx really
<TheFuzzball> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> TheFuzzball: you're welcome :)
<whoru> exotic_: ok..hope its working there, in my case i use the win-key to change the layout
<exotic_> whoru: what's layout variant?
<whoru> exotic_: jp and us
<exotic_> whoru: everything's okay, and i ticked the keys i want,.. and enabled keyboard layouts,... yet still doesn't switch! am going crazy!
<whoru> exotic_: sorry cant help further...maybe if you restart X (just a guess) though
<exotic_> aha,.. k then...
<exotic_> whoru: thanx very much
<DralaFi> .... kubuntu installer crashed
<DralaFi> :( :( :(
<DralaFi> it jus got passed the configuring <foobar> after instalation
<DralaFi> and then black screen with the gpm mouse cursor that didn't work...
<MilhousePunkRock> DralaFi That sounds like X is not configured properly
<MilhousePunkRock> DralaFi What happens if you press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<DralaFi> MilhousePunkRock, i'm using the alternate disk. no X11.
<DralaFi> kubuntu 6.06.1
<MilhousePunkRock> DralaFi Ah, ok
<DralaFi> it installes the base system, then configures pacakges, but then some point it seems to crash
<MilhousePunkRock> That's beyond my knowledge...
<DralaFi> I didn't see at which point - i'm redoing the install now so i can see
<DralaFi> if this fails, i might try 5.10, and if that fails, i'll try good old slackware
<DralaFi> it says "Retrieving file n of 745" is that over the nework or from the cd?
<abattoir> DralaFi: the disk is clean?
<abattoir> DralaFi: did you run the integrity check?
<DralaFi> no
<DralaFi> just checking md5sum of the iso
<DralaFi> kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso: OK
<abattoir> DralaFi: ok, but there could be problems w/ the media... eg. the cd might be scratched/ might not have been burned properly
<DralaFi> i has k3b check the disk - it was ok
<abattoir> DralaFi: the installer checks the cd to make sure its right...
<DralaFi> *had
<DralaFi> well then it probably checked it... and seems to be ok. its installing stuff from the disk..
<abattoir> DralaFi: you'd need to run it manually... it isnt done automatically
<DralaFi> just at some point the screen went blank, and couldn't switch tty's and could only ctrl-alt-del :(
<DralaFi> ok, i can do that, after this try.
<DralaFi> i had problems running the desktop installer as well - bugs in the kubuntu distro, so maybe kubuntu is really buggy :(
<abattoir> DralaFi: everything has its own share of bugs... but i wouldnt say kubuntu is 'buggy' :)
<DralaFi> :)
<DralaFi> "Select and install software" screen is at 45%.... so it's ok so far.
<DralaFi> there it is again.... 50-something percent and the screen goes blank
<tk> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DralaFi> abattoir, checking cd for defects now.
<abattoir> DralaFi: ok... if the cd is clean... i think you could look at the installer logs... to see where it fails
<DralaFi> abattoir, i have to reboot... will it be on the livecd rootfs, or on the target partition?
<abattoir> DralaFi: it should be on the target root partition... but tbh, i'm not 100% sure
<abattoir> DralaFi: what did the 'check for defects' thing say?
<DralaFi> abattoir, it's still running.
<DralaFi> i'll get slax to mount the target fs and check log. Do you know where the installer logfile is/
<abattoir> DralaFi: see if /var/log/installer/syslog exists
<DralaFi> cool thanks. I'll check it after the integrity scan
<DralaFi> abattoir, CDROM integrity scan successful. CDROM is valid.
<abattoir> DralaFi: ok.... did you check the log?
<DralaFi> just gonna boot slax - but i also need to have breakfast ;)
<abattoir> ok :)
<abloylas> guys! something keeps messing up my xorg.conf. wanna help out?
<Kiongku_> o0?
<trish_> hi! i just installed kubuntu, my first time using anything other than windows. the interface will not come up. are there any issues with wireless?
<abattoir> abloylas: are you running xgl/compiz by any chance ?
<abattoir> trish_: which wireless chipset?
<abloylas> abattoir: no, i don't think so:)
<abattoir> abloylas: ok, what exactly happens?
<trish_> i just found this in dmesg "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<abattoir> trish_: ok, its a broadcom chip...
<trish_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce OnBroadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)e 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<abloylas> ok, sometimes my resoluton options go crazy and a new backup of xorg.conf named xorg.conf.1 or 2 appears
<trish_> oops, got that twice, sorry
<abloylas> reverting to an old xorg.conf fixes the problem but what causes it??
<abattoir> trish_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper should help you :)
<trish_> thank you!
<abattoir> abloylas: do you remember anything specific you did before xorg.conf is changed?
<abloylas> i really don't think i did anything special, it's happened twice now
<west-en> wich do you think is the best ntfsdriver for read and write support?
<abloylas> maybe it's the nvidia drivers i installed with automatix a some time ago. maybe i should reinstall those
<abloylas> the problems didn't start until some time after the automatix nvidias
<tk> i havent had any problrems with ntfs-3g
<west-en> ok
<west-en> i tried captive-ntfs but it didn't work
<abattoir> abloylas: could be
<abloylas> automatix warns about installing over an earlier install, though. i'm not sure...
<tk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<tk> that link has a good how-to on it... i think thats the one I used...
<abloylas> if i mess things up completely i won't be able to fix it myself
<abloylas> could adept be doing something nasty? should i use synaptic on kubuntu?
<west-en> hmm i get this error when i run ./configure in the ntfs-3g directory: checking for fuse >= 2.5.0... configure: error: ntfs-3g requires FUSE version >= 2.5.0. See http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ how to install FUSE.
<oomph> synaptic is generally more stable from my experiences
<oomph> then again i usually just apt-get everything
<abloylas> i've had no apparent problems with the default adept
<tk> west-en: did you intsall fuse?
<abloylas> some think it stinks for some reason though
<west-en> tk: no wich package?
<fritsch> west-en: the is an easier way: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<west-en> i searched toughed adept and installed what i found
<abloylas> apt-get is no good for browsing packages, which i like doing
<oomph> that is true
<oomph> i sometimes do an apt-cache search
<oomph> for keywords on stuff i know of
<abloylas> well, i like gui
<tk> west-en: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<lht> hehe
<fritsch> tk: it`s the same as above
<fritsch> tk: but the ubuntu forum on is "the original"?
<tk> i got a server not found when I tried the above so I did a quick google
<fritsch> tk: okay
<fritsch> tk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 that`s odd
<tk> fritsch: ohh I didnt see your link, my bad :P
<abloylas> also, is there a nice way to get firefox to be default in all apps in kubuntu? i'm not used to konqueror
<fritsch> tk: okay, no problem
<fritsch> tk: seems to be very easy
<tk> but yah, ubuntuforums.org came up no server a bit ago :/
<fritsch> abloylas: yes
<west-en> fritch: THANKS!
<tk> now its working
<fritsch> abloylas: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<abloylas> e.g. klicking in thunderbird and not getting konqueror. how?
<waspius> hello...these last days i have been instaling and uninstalling different things and now my desktop is going really slowly..how can i fix it?
<abloylas> fritsch: what does that do exactly?
<fritsch> abloylas: you can also change it for "only" kde settings
<fritsch> abloylas: it changes your "default" www browser system wide
<abloylas> fritsch: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<fritsch> abloylas: other way: [KDE icon]  -> System Settings -> KDE Components -> Standard ...
<Kiongku_> waspius: do a find and see if there is no resiudal left :p
<fritsch> abloylas: but this is "kde" specific the other one is system wide
<stripey> lo
<abloylas> i dont have gnome or anything installed
<abloylas> i just use kde
<waspius> Kiongku_: how do i do that?
<abloylas> what else could "system wide? mean?
<fritsch> abloylas: for example if you use "blackbox" window manager
<Kiongku_> waspius: dunno.. just look if for the name of programs u installed.. may be there are some folders left
<Kiongku_> but really.. how can ur desktop get that slow?
<marcus__> if i type apt-get install gnome will that give me the files to have gnome as a window manager?
<fritsch> abloylas: and open a "http" link, or you use gaim in kde and click http link
<fritsch> abloylas: this programm don`t cope with kde settings, so system wide is the way here
<abloylas> I'll try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser, just a minute
<west-en> does ntfs-3g automatically mount ntfs-drives as ntfs-3g in the boot?
<grothesk_> west-en: Only when you edit your fstab that way.
<tk> it tells you how at the end of that how-to
<west-en> ok how should I edit it then?
<stripey> why can't I get Adept to look at teh internet?
<stripey> I've enabled a couple of repositories, but it just doesn't seem to look for tehm
<ketsugi> I'm trying to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 by using the Kubuntu repos, and Adept wants to remove kdebase-bin
<ketsugi> This seems to be a bad idea to me...
<abloylas> fritsch: thanks, the default browser seems to be ok now, thanks a bunch
<jorik> heh i remember trying to upgrade kde once ... completely broke everything, it took me hours to get it up and running
<jorik> and then when it finally worked i didn't even notice that much of a diffrence
<jorik> ever since then i decided to always just stick to the repo's ;-)
<stripey> be alright if I could get adept to look at teh repos
<stripey> it just seemingly refuses to do so
<stripey> any ideas anyone?
<abloylas> could there possibly be a way of seing what user or program edited xorg.conf the last time?
<abloylas> or ever?
<abloylas> a log?
<Kiongku_> stripey: what did u enable?.. and did u make sure u had internet connection
<Kiongku_> abloylas: whathappens to xorg.conf o0
<abloylas> o0?
<abloylas> don't understand
<waspius> can anyone help??
<jujimufu> waspius: what's your problem?
<Kiongku_> abloylas: what happens to ur xorg.conf..
<Kiongku_> jujimufu: his desktop gets slow he says
<abloylas> well. something keeps messing it up from time to time
<abloylas> no ide what
<abloylas> reverting to older version fixes it
<Kiongku_> abloylas: u must have changed a setting
<abloylas> it looses resolution settings
<Kiongku_> abloylas: ah?
<waspius> jujimufu: during the past days i have been installing and uninstalling programs and desktop managers...and now my desktop is going really slowly
<jujimufu> waspius: checked the forums for similar problems?
<Kiongku_> waspius: desktop managers O_O... may be here is the answer..
<Kiongku_> waspius: u messd up the desktop managers :p
<Kiongku_> waspius: may be..
<abloylas> Kiongku_: i really don't think i did anything special myself, it's happened twice now
<waspius> Kiongku_: if it is that how can i fix it
<Kiongku_> abloylas: .. with kde 3.5.4?
<Sakirious> hoi
<Kiongku_> waspius: by slow what do u mean.. slow response?
<abloylas> Kiongku_: i believe so
<waspius> Kiongku_: yes...until an application opens it takes more time then usual
<abloylas> how do i see?
<Sakirious> I have a quick question...I'm new to Kubuntu(I usually use Slackware or SLAMD64) and I seem to have a problem playing my media, namely music...
<waspius> Sakirious: what exactly is your problem?
<abloylas> Sakirious: try automatix
<Kiongku_> waspius: hmm.. its hard to say when u dunt have it in front of u.. the problem is too vague
<oomph> anyone here try pclinuxos?
<waspius> Kiongku_: mmm..so is there anything i can do?
<utab> hey guys
<abloylas> brb
<utab> I have made fresh install of kubuntu but I have problems with update again
<Sakirious> Well, it finds my mp3s and inserts them into the library, and I can add them to the playlist, but when I goto play it acts like the file is not there, i.e. it says its playing it for about half a second with no sound, then moves to the next song and does it all over again.
<oomph> its actually not a bad distro
<Kiongku_> waspius: i really have no idea from here.. sorry. its impossible to evaluate when u dunt what changes u did to the system. May be another person can advise u more on this later
<Kiongku_> *konw
<Kiongku_> *know >>"
<waspius> Kiongku_: can i use the cd i have and install over it so that maybe the problems are fixed?but withut formating it?
<Kiongku_> waspius: personally i dunt think it will solve ur prob.. at least from my opinion
<DralaFi> Where's the kubuntu installer log file?
<Sakirious> >_>
<Kiongku_> waspius: what program does slow down?
<utab> is there someone to help me about the updates
<Sakirious> utab: whats it doing when you try to update?
<waspius> Kiongku_: all :)everything i do..even if  i try to open kcontrol, adept,konversation
<Kiongku_> waspius: lol
<Sakirious> Oh, I forgot to add about my problem, system sounds work just find
<Sakirious> fine*
<utab> Sakirious , this is a fresh install but some files could no be fetched if you prefer to have a look at that I may put that in the pastebin
<Kiongku_> waspius: http://www.kde-apps.org/poll/index.php?poll=130 interesting thread :P.. seems over ppl complaining to
<waspius> Kiongku_: thanx allot
<abloylas> bak
<utab> Sakirious: are you with me
<waspius> Kiongku: ok i am going to format and make a new installation...do u know if there is a way after i have done so to make a cd that i will act as a recovery one so that if something goes wrong i will always beable to turn back without needing to format?
<Kiongku> Sakirious: yo u here? need help?
<Kiongku> waspius: nope.. myself i'm trying to find a good backup method :))
<waspius> :)
<Kiongku> waspius: the back up methods i found invovle simply saving them in .tar.bz2 formats (  ' ') but oh well
<DralaFi> abattoir, I can't find the install log file, /var/log/ only has standard log files as well as aptitude and dpkg log files. Are those the correct ones?
<marcus__> hmmmmmm
<DralaFi> If I install kubuntu 5.10, will i be able to upgrade to the next release?
<Sakirious> erm yea
<Sakirious> sorry my friend was playing halo
<tk> would make upgrades pointless otherwise :)
<DralaFi> :D
<Kiongku> Sakirious: lol
<DralaFi> ok, could I tell it to use some packages from the kubuntu 6.06 CD instead of grabbing it from the internet?
<Kiongku> DralaFI: did u add ur cd as a repo?
<DralaFi> Kiongku, no. I don't have linux on the laptop yet. Was trying to install kubuntu 6.06.1 but it kept crashing. Thinking of trying kubuntu 5.10 then doing the upgrade using partly the 6.06 CD and partly the internet.
<Kiongku> DralaFi: crashing??.. did u do a cd check for defects?
<DralaFi> Kiongku, yes. CD check was fine.
<Kiongku> DralaFi: its not supposed to crash.. at least i installed a fresh copy of 6.06.1 and install went fine
<tk> anyone know the ascii code for "a" off the top? 65? or something like that?
<Kiongku> DralaFi: what happen?
<DralaFi> I tried the desktop installer as well as the alternative iso
<tk> 97
<Kiongku> tk: geez how u want me remember something like this :P
<tk> nm :)
<Kiongku> DralaFi: whats the error?
<tk> Kiongku: I was close, 65 is 'A' :P
<DralaFi> what I said earlier:  " there it is again.... 50-something percent and the screen goes blank"
<Kiongku> tk: haha
<Kiongku> DralaFi: hmm 50%.. i wonder what staged it reached..
* tk knows lots of ascii codes... from playing with mIRC hhehe
<DralaFi> the screen goes bloang, with a few gray bits as if the mouse was moved (mouse pointer on the screen - gpm?) and I can't change ttys.
<Kiongku> tk: i use sysreset with mIRC so.. did not learn anything from mIRC
<DralaFi> "Select and install software" screen is at 50-something%....
<Kiongku> DralaFi: well u can still try upgrade from 5.10
<DralaFi> s/bloang/blank/    :)
<DralaFi> yes i'll try that next
<Kiongku> isntall 5.10, enable repos from cd of 6.06.1 and try to update.. otherwise sorry i'ms tuck too
<DralaFi> any ideas where the installer logfile is kept?
<ketsugi> Guys, I'm trying to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 via the Kubuntu repos, and Adept wants to remove the kdelibs-bin package. Can I confirm that this is a Bad Idea?
<Kiongku> DralaFi: no idea.. i'm rather new to linux too..  i just know some basics from the trial error i passed through =)
<DralaFi> Kiongku, ok :) thanks
<Kiongku> ketsugi: hmm?.. i upgrade to kde via adept and had no prob.. dunno if urs is different
<ketsugi> Strangely, if I force Adept to install and upgrade that package, it wants to remove kdebase-dev instead. I guess there must be a conflict somewhere.
<Kiongku> ketsugi: for ur info.. i dunt have kdelibs-bin installed and my system is fine
<Kiongku> ketsugi: ... well  thats my system i dunno urs :p
<ketsugi> Huh.
<grothesk_> ketsugi: That package ist not required anymore.
<DralaFi> I just try it with acpi=off
<ketsugi> Oh? Okay then.
<ketsugi> Thanks for the info
<grothesk_> Just let the package manager do its work.
<Kiongku> DralaFi: ok
<Kiongku> ketsugi: ya.. normally the package manager should know whats its doing.. its not here to destroy ur system lol
<ketsugi> hehe I hope not!
<ketsugi> But doesn't hurt to be sure, since it looked like an important package
<Kiongku> ketsugi: ... unless i'm the one compiling. i dunt care what package manager do.. well till now its runnign fine =))
<Sakirious> Alright, I'm sorry about before
<DralaFi> i've switched to the other tty now so i can see debug messages and OOPSes
<Kiongku> Sakirious: ???
<Kiongku> DralaFi: no idea what ur talking.. but i'm happy if its good again for ya :)
<Sakirious> But, like I said, it plays system sounds, but my multimedia programs won't play them
<Sakirious> So it isn't a hardware installation error
<Kiongku> Sakirious: one question.. did u install libxine_extracodecs?
<ketsugi> Is it possible to set what style is used for apps that are run as root?
<Kiongku> ketsugi: hmm?.. in systemn settings?.. dunno
<myzer> Afternoon
<Sakirious> Kiongku, let me check that real quick
<Sakirious> Yes they were installed
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> Sakirious: u were not supposed to have probs
<DralaFi> doh
<DralaFi> saw a bit of my error
<tk> heh
<DralaFi> something like "obsolete TITLE blah server blah"
<DralaFi> :(
<abattoir> DralaFi: sorry, was away...
<DralaFi> now the screen is blank again :(
<DralaFi> x server maybe, not sure. it went by very fast
<abattoir> you are installing breezy?
<DralaFi> dapper
<DralaFi> is there a ssh server running from the installer? i could try logging on and seeing if its still running.
<abattoir> DralaFi: i dont see where X comes into the picture...
<DralaFi> it's responding to pings, so at least the kernel is running
<DralaFi> abattoir, same here
<abattoir> DralaFi: the text installer doesnt use X... and inst it the one which stops
<abattoir> *isn't
<abattoir> ?
<abattoir> DralaFi: any idea which package was being installed?
<DralaFi> yes, running the text installer, and yes it crashes/stops working :(
<DralaFi> no. i think it finished installing. It went past at least 59%
<DralaFi> it's just sittng there. the HDD/cd light is periodically flashing. can't switch ttys. no ssh running. :(
<Sakirious> I don't believe you are ever supposed to have errors
<Sakirious> they just happen xD
<DralaFi> yah :(
<DralaFi> any way to login to it over network? it's not running telnet nor sshd
<abattoir> DralaFi: it finished installing? was the bootloader installed?
<marcus__> what is the command to run basiisk?
<DralaFi> abattoir, not sure if it finished installing. It doesn't install the bootloader yet, afaik.
<abattoir> DralaFi: it'd definitely be useful to see which package was being installed/setup or what the installer actually was doing... before the freeze
<DralaFi> but even if it was an X11 issue, it shouldnt be since I can run the desktop live Cd totally fine...
<DralaFi> abattoir, the only thing i can think of is getting syslogd to send messages to this host and then see... but not sure how to do that.
<boss> hy
<abattoir> DralaFi: and the breezy text installer has worked fine for you?
<boss> all
<abattoir> DralaFi: did you check for error messages in /var/log/installer/syslog?
<DralaFi> abattoir, breezy worked fine on this box (desktop). I'm trying to install dapper on a laptop.
<DralaFi> abattoir, i tail'ed that file. was watching it, and that's where i saw that message, but it went fast....
<Sakirious> Maybe the mp3 decoder is having error
<Sakirious> ?
<Sakirious> on my problem
<Sakirious> >_>
<abattoir> DralaFi: it might still be in the target partition
<DralaFi> i checked before...
<DralaFi> DralaFi abattoir, I can't find the install log file, /var/log/ only has standard log files as well as aptitude and dpkg log files. Are those the correct ones?
<abattoir> DralaFi: you dont see the install folder?
<Pensacola> does anyone here use Firefox?
<abattoir> 'install'
<boss> yes me
<Sakirious> Yesh! I got XMMS to play, lets see about amarrok
<Sakirious> I use FireFox
<Pensacola> can you send me a screenshot of the menus?
<Pensacola> because I can't seem to change the menu style :s
<Sakirious> :(
<Sakirious> amaroK isn't wanting to be friendly
<abattoir> Sakirious: what's the issue?
<Sakirious> .mp3s will not play
<Sakirious> Well, now they'll play, just not in amaroK
<abattoir> Sakirious: do you have 'libxine-extracodecs' installed?
<jorik> Sakirious: try the xine engine
<DralaFi> abattoir, no there's no /var/log/installer/
<Sakirious> Yeah, xine is installed already
<DralaFi> no install/
<Sakirious> Does xmms use the xine engine?
<abattoir> DralaFi: so it was removed after the installation process?(because i thought you were 'tail'ing it)
<abattoir> Sakirious: 'libxine-extracodecs'
<abattoir> Sakirious: and no, xmms doesnt use an 'engine' system, and its backend is not xine
<DralaFi> abattoir, i was tailing the copy that's in the ramdisk, not the installed copy.
<DralaFi> oh
<DralaFi> i was tailing /var/log/messages from the ramdisk
<abattoir> !mp3 > Sakirious
<abattoir> Sakirious: those links should be useful
<Sakirious> Thanks
<abattoir> DralaFi: ok...
<DralaFi> i'm so confused
<DralaFi> i'm about to try breezy
<DralaFi> never had this much trouble installing slackware :/
<utab_> I have made a backup of all the system but is that possible now to get only the home directory
<Sakirious> yesh!
<Sakirious> fixed it
<vursitis> would anyone in here know of a remote monitering program besides ssh?
<DralaFi> ssh is a monitoring application??
<vursitis> well if altered it can be
<kevin> hello, anyone here use xgl+compiz+cgwd under kubuntu?
<stray_77> kaboodle
<Sakirious> I thank you abattoir, and Kio
<vursitis> and its not intuitive, you can just see everything thats going on in the konsole
<utab_> After a full backup is that possible to retrieve only the home
<stray_77> vursitis, check out http://www.kaboodle.org/
<vursitis> ok
<utab_> this retrievel will be done from backup.tar.gz
<vursitis> thats intresting but not nessicarily what i was looking for
<DralaFi> utab_, tar might have some option to recover only some files
<vursitis> anything else, actualy let me specify, i want compleate controll over a remote computer
<stray_77> thats what vnc is for
<DralaFi> might work if you tell it to recover home/your_user_name/  and it might recover a recursive dir of your home/
<utab_> DralaFi, thx I will check that
<kevin> hello, anyone here use xgl+compiz+cgwd under kubuntu? How to setup the fonts cgwd used?
<domin> hello all
<vursitis> possible cross platform if that is an option
<stray_77> it is
<jorik> vursitis: well thats kinda what ssh does, no ? gives you a remote shell = complete control. If you can't work the command line you can use vnc (which is basically a remote X session)
<vursitis> im running a laptop but i will be needing to access my desktop at home... and there might be a few people i need to screw over from time to time.... but thats not the point
<waspius> anyone know a program to mount iso images without needing to burn them on a cd?
<domin> siemanko, sluchajcie szukam kogos kto sie bawil kompilka jadra na drake'u
<DralaFi> waspius, mount
<vursitis> well, it gives you remote access from your internal network, i need somthing where i can access my computer from india if needed
<jorik> euhm
<jorik> dude, seriously, read the manual
<tsrwedge> when using the AMD64 boot DVD (on an AMD64 proc), the DVD goes through the startup checklist, switches to a terminal-type screen breifly, then display the Kubuntu logo on the screen with a dark blue bar underneath and stalls
<DralaFi> vnc + ssh :)
<vursitis> vnc hm...
<tsrwedge> using the troubleshooting options in the DVD's help don't help; any ideas?
<domin> hey, lesen :) I looking 4 someone who can tell me how can I compile  my drake core. I red that it is a 'menuconfig' command but my terminal console don't know that command
<vursitis> vnc allowes cross platform access?
<stray_77> yes
<stray_77> im using it right now
<jujimufu> domin: what are you trying to do exactly?
<domin> i trying to compile my drake
<jorik> domin: menuconfig is a target in a Makefile (usually in /usr/src/linux) you need to type make menuconfig (while in the dir of the kernel sources)
<domin> hmm ok, but the console don't know make command
<domin> :)
<domin> that's the problem
<domin> maybe i should to install breezy badger distr.
<domin> maybe this 6.06 is not completed
<jorik> domin: domin: no you just need to install make ... but i don't think it's a good idea messing with your kernel if you don't know what you're doing (no offens)
<Phreakys> hello
<ketsugi> Hm, Kopete doesn't seem to like playing WAV files for notifications
<ketsugi> I hit the Play preview button but I don't hear anything :/
<domin> you right
<domin> but dont' you think that the first think you should do after install is to compile the core ?
<DralaFi> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html   <--- is there a tar of this or should I just wget it?
<stray_77> isnt it on the cd?
<Phreakys> im trying to get compiz/xgl working, but i cant find a good tutorial that works with ati/kubuntu kde
<domin> i'll try to download make via apt-get
<Phreakys> they are all quite vague
<GenghisKhan> domin: nowadays it isn't necessary. just install the precompiled kernel which suits your machine best
<archangel_> how can I play .ram files?
<vursitis> domin: I don't think its a good idea to be in an online chat program if you don't know how to spell (no offence)
<archangel_> what do I need?
<DralaFi> stray_77, no idea
<vursitis> hehe
<domin> i learn :)
<vursitis> just messing around
<vursitis> woops, that was to jorik...
<vursitis> crap
<vursitis> i know i set myself up for somthing there
<tsrwedge> having issues booting from DVD
<tsrwedge> help items on the DVD don't solve the issue
<tsrwedge> is there a page that may have more complete help than on the boot menu of the CD?
<vursitis> clear
<Phreakys> kubuntu wont boot into kde anymore. it returns to the blue kubuntu screen after initiating and stays there
<Phreakys> wtf is wrong
<vursitis> woops... that was supposed to be in the terminal
<vursitis> try reinstalling kde
<vursitis> simplest way to do that
<Phreakys> hm
<tsrwedge> vursitis, any ideas how to solve that problem when booting straight from the CD?
<DralaFi> Phreakys, try moving your ~/.kde/ to some other place, kde will recreate a new ~/.kde/
<vursitis> ummm.... make a new CD?
<Phreakys> i think compiz/xgl is screwing the boot
<archdrone> i want to format my dvd-ram disc but k3b says its not dvd-rw, strange...how can i force the dvd ram disc to work correctly?
<Phreakys> followed a dozen tutors to fix it. all in a different way i guess
<tsrwedge> eh, I checked the integrity of the CD already
<archdrone> *it is dvd-rw
<vursitis> ok is it ram or rw because those are two compleatly diffrent formats
<vursitis> one of which never took off
<archdrone> vursitis: its ram, k3b detects it as ram but complies about its not rw
<waspius> can someone guide me through the mount iso process as it does not work mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<vursitis> its because its not... ram is a compleatly diffrent format usualy used in those dvd video cameras, alot of computers are not compatable with that format
<archdrone> then i'd like to mount it for r/w, like floppy
<vursitis> well again like i said, if your computer is not compatible with it, it probaly will not be able to even mount it
<vursitis> kinda like trying to mount an external media device in linux that is ntfs...
<vursitis> just not compatible
<vursitis> that all depends on your cd drive though
<DralaFi> yay i got breezy installed!
<DralaFi> now, how does one upgrade to newer verison? I can't find much in the docs about it/.
<vursitis> why would you want to roll back your kernal?
<dako> Can someone help me with missing text for my folders
<vursitis> should be able to upgrade through synaptics
<DralaFi_laptop> yay
<DralaFi> :)
<vursitis> did it work?
<DralaFi_laptop> So do I just go to Adept -> Full Upgrade?
<DralaFi_laptop> yeah, breezy did
<vursitis> yeah if your using adept just hit full upgrade, it should auto upgrade the kernal
<DralaFi_laptop> How do I add my dapper CD as a repository?
<vursitis> what do you need to pull off of it?
<DralaFi_laptop> everything :)
<vursitis> lol, again adept should auto upgrade everything
<DralaFi_laptop> not everyone has uncapped internet access :/
<vursitis> ah... ummmm, hmmmm
<vursitis> well im assuming the dapper CD is a live one correct?
<DralaFi> yes
<vursitis> ok there should be an option when you boot from it to upgrade your system
<archangel_> there is a live cd and a install cd only
<DralaFi> yes but the installers on both of those crash...
<vursitis> yeah... thats a problem
<archangel_> did you check your hardware compatibility?
<vursitis> archangel would you know how to add your CD as a repository in adept? because i dont think that can be done, but if so prove me wrong
<DralaFi> archangel_, I can boot the livecd fine. if there was an incompatibility, surely I'd not be able to boot the livecd in the first place.
<archangel_> if you could, I think you would have to 'lift the hood' to make it work
<DralaFi> there's a respos called   cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ Release i386 (20051012)] /
<archangel_> DralaFi: well, yes and no, it could depend on how long you were running the session
<imbrandon> use "sudo apt-cdrom"
<imbrandon> easy ;)
<archangel_> I was running a linux distro fine and dandy, but after about 15 to 30 minutes later was when I started having problems
<DralaFi> imbrandon, thank you :) I have the cd in the repos now
<imbrandon> DralaFi your welcome
<DralaFi> archangel_, i was running ubuntu and kubunto live cd for a lot longer than that
<vursitis_> im back my apologies
<archangel_> DralaFi: you got me dude
<DralaFi> only 214 packages to upgrade...
<vursitis_> DralaFi: why exactly can you not download the packages from adept?
<DralaFi> well i think i am...
<DralaFi> but wont it be hundreds of megabytes?
<DralaFi> like over 1Gb or something?
<vursitis_> what kind of connection do you have?
<vursitis_> and no not quite that much
<DralaFi> adsl
<vursitis_> you should be fine
<DralaFi> we have a limit and i had to get about 1.5gb yesterday to get kubuntu...
<vursitis_> its really not that much to download you would be suprised
<vursitis_> you have a limit on how much you can download?
<DralaFi> it's only getting stuff from the internet so far... is it going to use the cdrom at all??
<DralaFi> yes, a limit :(
<vursitis_> where are you located?
<vursitis_> just for future refrence so i never make the mistake of going there
<vursitis_> no offence... but i couldnt live that way
<DralaFi> lol
<DralaFi> the UK... also known as the land where Nineteen Eighty Four is set
<vursitis_> ah, and they limit your download ammount to?
<DralaFi> sum(upload + download) per month
<vursitis_> which is equal to?
<DralaFi> 15Gb i think
<vursitis_> jesus christ...
<vursitis_> i think i would break that limit.... every hour
<DralaFi> :D
<DralaFi> yeah
<archangel_> wow
<vursitis_> i have a 13mb connection
<DralaFi> well there are other isp's that will have a better limit or no limit at all.. but my parents want to stay with this provider so not much I can do about it really.
<archangel_> do yo have cable connection there?
<vursitis_> ah, ok well no the updates do not take up gigabytes of information
<DralaFi> so far it's grabbing from security.ubuntu.com :)
<DralaFi> i think there is some cable service, archangel_
<archangel_> ahh
<archangel_> life would end with no cable modem
<DralaFi> cable isn't that great
<vursitis_> my friend when you move out of your parents house come to the states... we have no download limits
<vursitis_> we also have no leaders with common sence... but thats not the point
<DralaFi> lol
<archangel_> I own a duplex, so when you come to the states, I have a place for you!       :o)
<vursitis_> cable my friend cable lets focus on the important issues
<DralaFi> when I was at uni, we had 10mbit ethernet in our rooms - that felt great :)
<waspius> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21203
<waspius> i am trying to mount an iso image but i cannot
<vursitis_> wether or not our leaders can tie their own shoes, and wether or not we can come out of national debt is not the point, the issue is download limits, and their are none here, so come to the states
<vursitis_> but untill then like i said, the downloads shouldn't take up much space... and if they do... can you try using a proxy or somthing?
<vursitis_> or have they thought past that?
<DralaFi_laptop> waspius@Killer313:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft\ III\ and\ The Frozen Throne [Disk 1] .iso.iso /mnt/iso-1
<g-henna> hi everyone
<g-henna> two questions: 1. how do i get the "checking all disks" out of the boot process?
<vursitis_> waite a minute...
<vursitis_> do you guys have internet cafe's there?
<g-henna> 2. why can i press ctrl+C during boot and get into a root shell??
<waspius> DralaFi_laptop: the same thing comes out
<DralaFi_laptop> vursitis_: well i'm not too bothered, but since I have the Cd here and it's in the repos, I might as well save on some bandwidth limit and install some stuff from the CD
<vursitis_> again like i said... do you have internet cafe's in the UK
<vursitis_> cause you are on a laptop... i mean it is possible to leach off someone elses bandwith...
<vursitis_> if it has built in wireless
<archangel_> good thinking
<DralaFi_laptop> waspius: make sure the loopback block device driver is loaded
<waspius> DralaFi_laptop: what does that mena
<waspius> mean
<DralaFi_laptop> vursitis_: yeah you have internet cafes. and you can get access to unprotected AP i think.
<vursitis_> then use their bandwith...
<DralaFi_laptop> waspius: you can only use -o loop if you have the driver loaded. try sudo modprobe loop
<DralaFi_laptop> vursitis_: I live in a village..... :D
<DralaFi> no internet cafes nearby
<vursitis_> nevermind
<DralaFi> :)
<waspius> DralaFi_laptop: ok done that..but still will not mount
<vursitis_> and again sorry, i have no idea how to add your CD as a repository
<DralaFi> well it's a laptop so I can roam around looking for some :)
<vursitis_> again that is a great option and you wont have any problems with bandwith limit
<g-henna> apt-cdrom add
<DralaFi> vursitis_, i added it. just not sure it will use it - it downloaded some stuff already from the internet...
<DralaFi> g-henna, I added it, but thanks again :)
<vursitis_> btw, do they just charge you more if you download/upload more than 15 gigs, or do they just shut off your internet for the rest of the month?
<phreakys> hi
<g-henna> DralaFi: if you remove all internet entries from sources.list or added the cdrom after the last apt-get update, it will use the cdrom
<phreakys> i just tried to install newest fglrx drivers, but now it's all mesa instead of ati :S
<DralaFi> oh bummer...
<phreakys> anyone has a disaster tutorial
<phreakys> ?
<DralaFi> it's been updating from the breezy repository..
<vursitis_> oooo, thats kind of a kick in the balls
<DralaFi> vursitis_, charge you more afaik
<vursitis_> ah
<DralaFi> yeah :/
<DralaFi> g-henna, thanks. I'll do that. didn't think to do that before :/
<g-henna> remove ftp entries, apt-get update and then apt-get install sth
<DralaFi> sth?
<DralaFi> its installing stuff now
<DralaFi> i can smell chocolate :O
<DralaFi> brb
<nova> sono appena passato a kubuntu da windows , ma ho dei problemi a configurare la posta con alice qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<vursitis_> english
<nova> no
<vursitis_> kubuntu-sp
<nova> no english yes italy
<stray_77> join #kubuntu-sp
<vursitis_> italian
<isenburk> #kubuntu-sp doesnt exist
<g-henna> now can someone tell me how to get rid of kubuntu checking my vfat partition at every boot?
<vursitis_> i honestly dont know the channel for italian, go to www.kubuntu.org it will tell you
<vursitis_> actualy yes i can
<vursitis_> hold on one second, its in my handbook here
<stray_77> sorry, try #kubuntu-es
<stray_77> espaniol
<stray_77> i think
<vursitis_> he speaks italian
<DralaFi> lol
<DralaFi> italiano
<vursitis_> and ghenna, im looking for it here, there is a way to keep it from checking that partition, bear with me for a second
<DralaFi> g-henna, fsck trying to check vfat filesystem?
<DralaFi> edit /etc/fstab
<stray_77> #kubuntu-it for italian
<g-henna> DralaFi: ah, ok :-)
<vursitis_> well there is actualy an easier way to do it
<DralaFi> If the sixth field
<DralaFi>        is not present or zero, a value of zero is returned and fsck will assume that the filesystem does not need to be checked.
<g-henna> DralaFi: ok, thx
<DralaFi> hmm
<DralaFi> any way to find out what kubuntu release i have now?
<nova> c' qualcuno che parla italiano che puo' aiutarmi a configurare la posta
<Hobbsee> DralaFi: cat /etc/issue
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DralaFi> like /etc/slackware-repease
<Hobbsee> DralaFi: or lsb_release -a iirc
<DralaFi> still 5.10 :9
<DralaFi> how can i do a totall upgrade from the Cd using apt-get?
<vursitis_> sudo apt-get (filepath) possibly?
<vursitis_> nope nevermind, disregard that
<vursitis_> hm... maybe like jenna said, disable all of your repositories and it will get it from your cd
<vursitis_> woops
<vursitis_> ghenna
<vursitis_> why the hell did i read it like that
<Ryoga85[away] > Ich bin ab jetzt [abwesend]  | Grund: [bin mal weg.]  | [20. August 2006, 15:16:20] 
<vursitis_> nicht ein duesch
<DralaFi_laptop> das ist nicht deutsch channel
<vursitis_> nein
<DralaFi_laptop> auf english
<vursitis_> i dont think thats how you say channel in german though
<DralaFi_laptop> apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt seem to do anything :(
<vursitis_> and it would be das ist nicht eina deutch (whatever the word for channel is)
<DralaFi_laptop> eina? never heard of that one
<stray_77> dralafi, mount the cd and enable it in the repositories
<DralaFi_laptop> eine maybe
<DralaFi_laptop> stray_77: i have
<vursitis_> yeah, however you spell that, i know i slaughtered it
<vursitis_> i can speak it, but spelling.... HA!
<stray_77> sudo apt-get update
<stray_77> sudo apt-get upgrade
<grisha> hi all
<stray_77> then try dist-upgrade
<DralaFi_laptop> i have
<g-henna> ok, now for my other problem: why is it possible to simply press ctrl+c during boot and get a root console?
<g-henna> i want to disable that
<DralaFi_laptop> http://rafb.net/paste/results/HZ5baR97.html
<waspius> i am using mountiso application but i cannot mount iso files..i get an error that says ERROR: "/home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne/Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk2] .iso" has data error! File might be of wrong type or corrupted.and when i check the iso type i get the message Image file "Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk2] .iso" is of type "Unknown format"
<g-henna> waspius: have you tried mount -o loop ?
<fritsch> waspius: try sudo mount -o loop "datei.iso" /media/LALA
<g-henna> hi, fritsch :-)
<waspius> g-henna: yes but i have not managed to use it
<fritsch> g-henna: moin!
<fritsch> g-henna: got your modem gone?
<g-henna> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /path
<fritsch> g-henna: mine went going, without doing anything
<g-henna> fritsch: not so far, just sound was gone...
<grisha> Hi I've updated my kernel to 2.6.15-26-686 because of the HT support, but since than I've some problems with supercaramba. Anyone else has the same problem?
<grisha> grisha@none-8:~$ khotkeys
<grisha> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<fritsch> g-henna: sound is gone, if you load intel8x0m?
<waspius> g-henna: i have tried but i have not succeded
<g-henna> grisha: what problem? the "some" problem? :-)
<g-henna> waspius: error msg?
<fritsch> g-henna: sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon
<grisha> sry, for the last one. I'm not familiar "with Konversation"
<g-henna> fritsch: ok, wait for some minute, have to eat sth
<grisha> it exits some time.
<vursitis_> its what your using
<fritsch> g-henna: i have to cook ;-) just got coffee today
<waspius> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grisha> can anyone help me with khotkeys? "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed."
<waspius> g-henna: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21204
<grisha> or any idea how to make a snapshot while the K menu is open. PrintScreen just doesn't work as long as the menu is opened
<g-henna_afk> waspius: you should escape [, ]  and space more carefully
<waspius> g-henna_afk: i dont know what to do
<g-henna_afk> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro "/home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne [Disk 1] .iso.iso" /mnt/iso-1
<waspius> g-henna_afk: so such file or directory
<g-henna_afk> then remove the second .iso
<grothesk_> grisha: Use a delay and open kmenu.
<waspius> g-henna_afk: the same problem
<dec_> hello, I am trying to install a usb optical mouse and it will not work any ideas as to how to do it
<g-henna_afk> waspius: then, what the heck, *is* the filename of your iso? either, you escape every occurence of " " or "[" or "] " with a \ or you just include the whole filename in "..."
<dec_> hello, I am trying to install a usb optical mouse and it will not work any ideas as to how to do it
<intelikey> unplug & replug it ?
<waspius> g-henna_afk: same problem
<dec_> I tried that and when i looked at the properties it was generic
<grisha_> waspius: what's the problem?
<intelikey> i can't even get k3b to work.   E. can't talk to klauncher    ++ E. no cd writer detected.
<grisha_> intelikey: Have u installed k3b via apt-get?
<intelikey> i have
<waspius> grisha: i am trying to mount an iso and i cannot
<intelikey> k3b doesn't seem to be configurable either
<grisha_> inteliky: sudo apt-get install k3b libk3b2-mp3 It should work. What kind of writer do u have?
<intelikey> scsi
<grisha_> waspius: sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<grisha_> waspius: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /xxx/xxx/something.iso /mnt/iso
<intelikey> cdw works but is perset to 650 m  cd size  kinda wastes 50 m on every disk.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: run k3bsetup ?
<intelikey> ttyp0 [root@~]  k3bsetup
<intelikey> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<intelikey> Xlib: No protocol specified
<intelikey> kcmshell: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<grisha_> intelikey: u should have access permission of the device files: sudo chmod a+rw /dev/sg*
<intelikey> grish_ root has permission.
<jorik> ive got a problem in Kmix, only the PCM slider changes the volume, the master slider [the one that pops up when you left click the kmix icon in the panel]  doesnt change anything. How can i get it to work ?
<grisha_> intelikey : I see. You still can try other burner apps.
<tk> jorik: you on a laptop?
<intelikey> that doesn't make this one work   :)
<grisha_> jorik: put the PCM slider as default slider
<intelikey> what would be the reason for the error "can not talk to klauncher" ?
<grisha_> and than u change the PCM volume at tray
<jorik> grisha thx !
<intelikey> that's where the problem is....
<grisha_> right click on icon (at tray) selecting master channel
<grisha_> jorik nm
<grisha_> jorik: sry, nm is the hungarian short version of "you are welcome".
<jorik> hehe
<longbean> intelikey: wait. you're trying to run k3bsetup as root?
<jorik> what's it stand for ?
<intelikey> longbean yes,  loged in as root for that session.
<g-henna> waspius: solved?
<waspius> grisha_: this is the exact location of the file..how should i write it ?file:///home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne/Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1] .iso
<longbean> intelikey: logged into X as root?
<g-henna> waspius: where do you want to mount it?
<grisha_> jorik nm = nincs mit. It means something like "it was nothing" or "not at all" or "you're welcome"
<intelikey> longbean is there some wierd setting that wont allow k3b to be ran as root ?
<intelikey> longbean yes logged into xorg sfce4 as root.
<intelikey> xfce4
<waspius> g-henna: i dont mind..i just want it to work
<jorik> cool ;)
<longbean> intelikey: maybe. i've seen that "connection refused" error before
<grisha_> waspius: /home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne/Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1] .iso
<g-henna> waspius: you have to have a directory where to mount; if that doesn't exist, you cannot. so create a directory and tell us
<grisha_> waspius: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne/Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1] .iso /mnt/iso
<longbean> intelikey: but only when i log in as a regular user, then su into root in a terminal and try to run a command from there
<grisha_> waspius: but:  sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<grisha_> first
<longbean> intelikey: if you logged in as root at the GUI Login screen, i don't know
<intelikey> longbean hmmm ;/
<intelikey> i'll make a user account and try it.  but i have my doubts about that helping anything.
<waspius> grisha_: it does not work
<g-henna> waspius: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop "/home/waspius/Desktop/kubuntu-debian-linux/Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne/Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne [Disk 1] .iso" /mnt/iso
<ketsugi> Does Konqueror not play well with Gmail?
<g-henna> hey waspius, you make me sick. who of us, do you think can handle "it does not work"?? tell us the error message, or we simply cannot do anything!
<grisha_> intelikey: do u have gnome too? I had similar issues under fedora 4 with konqueror can not talk to klauncher. If i logged out, logged in to Gnome, logged out and back to KDE the error was solved.
<waspius> g-henna: worked..thanx allot!!!!
<waspius> g-henna: sorry
<intelikey> grisha_ no gnome no kde  only xfce4
<alex_> how to send a file in kopete icq???
<grisha_> inteliky: oh, I C
<intelikey> but k3b is ked specific so i'm on the kde channel grisha_   besides there's nothing generally happening in #xubuntu
<grisha_> :)
<alex_> how to send a file in kopete icq???
<grisha_> alex: right click on the recipient than the lowest menu (vith the name of his/her) and send file
<alex_> can sombody help me please?
<grisha_> vith=with
<tk> alex, I think someone already did....
<intelikey> grisha_ alex_  does  /dcc send nickname filename    not work ?
<grisha_> alex or click on the recipient than edit menu and send file
<grisha_> intelikey he would like to send a file with Kopete and an ICQ acc
<intelikey> grisha_ yes  does that command not work there ?
<alex_> its without color. i can't click on it
<grisha_> intelikey it has no command line.
<grisha_> as far as i know
<intelikey> so you can't type in messages.  hmmm i have no idea about such things.
<grisha_> anyone has KDE newer than 3.5.2?
<g-henna> here
<grisha_> g-henna: would you try khotkeys if I ask you?
<grisha_> inn a terminal
<g-henna> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<grisha_> thx
<grisha_> than, there is no reason at the moment to update from 3.5.2
<grisha_> for me
<intelikey> well that error about not being able to talk to klauncher was because of root.  (stupidest damn thing i have ever heard of)   but k3b still can't see any devices  even when i manually select /dev/scd0  it says can't find any device at /dev/scd0        the peace of krap.
<cobrat> hello
<grisha_> intelikey: try nerolinux. Maybe u get lucky
<intelikey> lol
<tk> is this like the kippy kan do show where everything klosely resembling a Kay sound begins with a K? :P
<tk> bad movie reference :P
* tk apologizes
<intelikey> grisha_ i actually prefer xcdroast  but it doesn't do well at mastering cda
<Wendelin> How do I tell find to exclude a certain directory?
<cobrat> has anyone here successfully ran boinc projects on a powerpc based system?
<intelikey> grisha_ nero not in repos ?
<grisha_> intelikey: i used nerolinux cuz' prev. vers. of k3b was unable to write in UDF format.
<Ryoga85> Ich bin [zurck]  | Ich war seit [20. August 2006, 15:16:20]  weg (Dauer: [0 Std. 52 Min.] , Grund: [bin mal weg.] ).
<intelikey> nero is ok.  but what do you have to do  dl and compile it ?
<grisha_> intelikey: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/NeroLINUX-Download-2506.html
* intelikey links2 that
<h3sp4wn> k3b is just a frontend to cdrecord - if cdrecord doesn't work k3b won't - if its scsi its just as easy to just use cdrecord directly
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yeah.   problem is cdrecord works fine and k3b doesn't do anything usefull
<andrew___`> # how do i type this symbol?
<tk> shift+3 ?
<intelikey> shift 3  on a qwerty kbd
<tk> intelikey: what is it on a dvorak? :P
<grisha_> AltGr X on a hungarian keyboard. :)
<andrew___`> when I type shift-3 this symbol comes out 
<tk> andrew___`: try this, hold down alt and type 35 on your numeric pad then let go of alt
<intelikey> tk i don't know.
<grisha_> tk: what is the layout of your keyboard?
<tk> grisha_: its a regular old keyboard with multimedia keys
<dr_willis> :)
<grisha_> tk: what language layout did u choose when u installed kubuntu?
<intelikey> what is that?  you have to register or something to download nero.... i'm not registering.
<tk> english, I dont know if that works in Kubuntu, I'm just offering an alternate way that I know to type that symbol
<grisha_> intelikey: i didn't register
<andrew___`> thnx it worked, I had to turn on the usa english
<andrew___`> instead of uk enlish
<Tokeiito> !pastebin Tokeiito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin Tokeiito - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tk> grisha_: the alt+numeric pad is a way of typing ascii codes
<tk> 35 being the ascii code for #
<zipper_> !java > zipper_
<grisha_> intelikey: ftp://ftp5.usw.nero.com/nerolinux-2.1.0.1-x86.deb
<grisha_> tk: yes. It works under some program. But you can't use it is for ex. konsole
<tk> grisha_: he didnt say he wanted it in konsole :P
<tk> (not that I saw anyways)
<DralaFi> yay upgrading to dapper now
<intelikey> grisha_ ty.
<Tokeiito> geh. can't upload my error to pastebin.com. where i can upload it?
<DralaFi> rafb.net/paste/
<Tokeiito> thnx
<grisha_> intelikey: u can use it for 30 days free, or enter a sn, or buy one.
<intelikey> yeah
<grisha_> intelikey: is there any short versions of "you are welcome"?  Like "nm" in hungarian? :)
<larson9999> intelikey: don't bother.  k3b is much better anyway
<tk> grisha_: yw... works :)
<larson9999> well, that's what people tell me... that nero is a dog on linux
<DralaFi> igen
<grisha_> tk: thx
<tk> ty = thank you, yw = you're welcome :)
<grisha_> ty, I'm learning fast.
<larson9999> ty, ilf
<DralaFi> lol
<larson9999> hm, oadile. kilke. aiugme.
<grisha_> rotfl
<larson9999> am i cool now?
<steveire> tla ftw!!!
<larson9999> this is how old i am.  when i started chatting this was on of the most common emoticons: <bg>
<grisha_> intelikey: if nero works, I can give you a sn.
<tk> larson9999: hehe
<zipper_> I just installed sun java using the guide on the wiki, but i still get the "OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE." error. Do i need to reboot in order to get the JRE loaded?
<zipper_> the error comes from frostwire btw, forgot to mention that
<tk> zipper_: 99% of the time, reboots arent needed in linux
<Freddy2> hi
<zipper_> i know, but it's a bit wierd the guide doesnt say a thing about what to do
<zipper_> i doubt i'm the first to encounter this problem
<tk> let me find the guide I used, it worked great
<DralaFi> can we not just grab the java's .bin file and install it like we have all this time?
<grisha_> zipper: try to install jre via automatix or easyubuntu and you can't make mistakes
<dr_willis> Gee i foundit hard to even get those TO install jre.
<tk> o wait, that was for 32bit java for 64bit linux nevermind
<dr_willis> :)
<zipper_> grisha_, i tried through easyubuntu, but it crashes. But i'll give it a go with the nightly build instead, thanks
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<grisha_> zipper: use this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper   Do the easyubuntu part and you'll be fine
<grisha_> zipper: Do 4.1 and 6.1 (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper)
<DralaFi> ooh i wonder if beagle is in the repositories
<zipper_> grisha_, i just installed java with easyUbuntu, but i still get the same error when i try running frostwire. On the java guide though, i found this "Note: Scroll down to "Selecting the default Java version" section to enable the JRE you have installed." - but it doesnt say where to do so
<Freddy2> zipper_: and the error that you get is.. ?
<dr_willis> check which java you are using by default
<dr_willis> with java -version (or was it --version)
<zipper_> Freddy2, "OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE."
<Freddy2> zipper_: what about having "java" in the PATH and having defined JAVA_HOME?
<zipper_> dr_willis, gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0
<DralaFi> maybe you need the real JRE
<dr_willis> zipper_,  you are usign the GPL java. not the OFFICIAL sun one
<dr_willis> this is a common 'issue' ive seen  you need to change the 'alternatives' to use the SUN java
<zipper_> dr_willis, i'm quite aware of that. Thats my problem
<dr_willis> i forget the command to do so...
<dr_willis> update-alternatives -configure java
<grisha_> Jeess, I'm starving to death. It's Aug. 20. Every shop is closed, even Tesco and non-stop shops. AAhhh.
<dr_willis> i think is the command ya need to use. and select suns java. (or thats how it worked for most people)
<Freddy2> considering that jre/jdk from sun doesn't install anything out of its folder you can install (uncrompress/copy to anywhere/set values for vars) it and use it without needing to update apt
<zipper_> dr_willis, okay, let me just try that
<dr_willis> and ive noticed that easyubuntu, and automatix both seem to miss that step. :)
<h3sp4wn> or use java-package (you can get release 7 then)
<zipper_> dr_willis, that worked, thank you very much
<dr_willis> and  :)
<zipper_> have you told the easyubuntu devs about this problem?
<dr_willis> this has been asked like 10 times in the last 2 days here
<zipper_> i see
<dr_willis> zipper_,  i tend to take the DONT use easyubuntu/automatix route
<zipper_> havent been online much the last couple of days
<dr_willis> java from the apt-get stuff has some other little issues as well.. some of it is suns fault.
<dr_willis> like their make eula that dont show up right ulness ya got some other package installed first.
<grisha_> :)
<dr_willis> im thinking the order ya install the java and some of the dev stuff is causing some issues as well.
<zipper_> ok
<fritsch> dr_willis: dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf
<dr_willis> , if you want to use Sun Java instead of the open source GIJ you need to set it as default. Run:
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fritsch> dr_willis: choose dialog, and then it is displayed while installing
<dr_willis> is what the wiki page sez.
<grisha_> how can i register on freenode? I'd like to send pm.
<Freddy2> /msg nickserv help
<dr_willis> fritsch,  yea. there was some other package for the x dialog.. :P took me forever to notice what was going on.
<grisha_> thx
<dimsuz> hi! On every boot I have the following error:
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - has ALL this info :P lol..
<dimsuz> dosfsck: There are differences between bootsector and its backup (a number of hex strings). Not automatically fixing this.
<dimsuz> I guess it's related somehow with my windows fat32 parition, but what does it mean exactly? :)
<dimsuz> and how to avoid it?
<Ryoga85> it means, there are differences between the boot sector and its backup
<dimsuz> Ryoga85: :) yes, but why is that so? :)
<Ryoga85> i don't know
<dimsuz> :)
<dimsuz> can I somehow turn off this windows partition check then?
<DralaFi> maybe by editing /etc/fstab
<dimsuz> DralaFi: but that will make me unable to mount this partition....
<DralaFi> why?
<grisha_> run a chkdsk C: /f in windows
<dimsuz> DralaFi: ah, yes. Well let's say it will make me unable to _conviniently_ unmount my win partition :)
<DralaFi> no it wont
<grisha_> if C: is that partition
<DralaFi> it just wont check
<dimsuz> grisha_: that'll help?
<DralaFi> why won't you be able to conveniently unmount the partition???
<grisha_> dimsuz: maybe. It will search and fix all errors on the disk.
<dr_willis> why do you need to unmount it? :P
<dimsuz> DralaFi: hmm. but if i remove it from fstab, i'll have to do smth like: "mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" instead of just "mount /media/hda1"
<DralaFi> no you wont
<DralaFi> /dev/hda1        /fat1            vfat        defaults,umask=0 1   0
<Freddy2> you can use the noauto option
<DralaFi> the last 0 means "If the sixth field
<DralaFi>        is not present or zero, a value of zero is returned and fsck will assume that the filesystem does not need to be checked."
<dr_willis> user, and users, options are nice also.
<grisha_> yes
<Freddy2> noauto,user/users, umask=000,rw
<Freddy2> for example
<DralaFi> you want auto
<dimsuz> dr_willis: oh, s/unmount/mount :)
<DralaFi> just make sure the last part of the line is 0
<dimsuz> DralaFi: oh! I misread you :). I thought you suggest to _remove_ this entry from fstab rather than editing it :)
<DralaFi> that's why I said "edit" :D
<dimsuz> DralaFi: :D. Thanks, did it :).
<dimsuz> I'll check on next reboot :)
<dimsuz> btw, is there a way to install another bootsplash in kubuntu. Default one looks weird to me. Compared with Gentoo or Suse for example
<grisha_> the cleanest way to deal with it is to put a startup disk (win98 for ex.) in the drive or a dos system disk with fdisk. Boot from it and give a fdisk /MBR that will restore the mbr. but do this ONLY!!!! if grub or lilo is on another disk's mbr. ONLY!
<jorik> dimsuz: you mean like "pixelated", like it's using 16 bit colors ?
<dimsuz> jorik: and that too. and weird fonts :)
<jorik> dimsuz: yeah i have that too, but i never bothered ... but if you find a way to make it look prettiur lemme know :p
<dimsuz> jorik: okay :)
<jorik> :o)
<cory> what's a good newsgroup reader for linux that handles binaries well?
<dimsuz> jorik: I guess the only right solution atm is wait for edgy :)
<Freddy2> edgy? the codename for next (k)ubuntu release?
<grisha_> cory: rssOwl
<dimsuz> Freddy2: yes
<cory> bah!
<jorik> dimsuz: that usually works best + i'm not gonna risk my setup for some eyecandy (which is why i wont touch xgl either)
<grisha_> cory: And Akregator, but it sucks i think, and supporting binaries? donno
<DralaFi> xgl is awesome :)
<TehUni> mmm
<DralaFi> got it on my slackware box
<DralaFi> videos are very slow on it though
<dimsuz> jorik: well, I'd try it if I knew how to do it. Btw, I tried xgl, it doesn't work for me - some weird compiz error
<TehUni> i'll give it a shot. grisha_ rssowl in the repos?
<dimsuz> DralaFi: I tried kororoaa liveCD. awesome, yes :)
<DralaFi> :)
<TehUni> oh.
<jorik> rssowl handles nntp too ?
<TehUni> grisha_: that's for rss/atom. I need one for newsgroups.
<DralaFi> it was hard work getting it working on slackware. had to update X.org myself by hand... no packages.
<dimsuz> TehUni: there's kde's knode, but I haven't tried it - just know that it exists :)
<DralaFi> there's pan
<larson9999> slack! lol
<jorik> TehUni: i use pan
<DralaFi> that does binary usenet stuff
<dimsuz> is there vim7 for kubuntu?
<grisha_> TehUni: oh, my mistake. btw: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_RSS.2FRDF.2FAtom_Newsreader_.28RSSOwl.29
<TehUni> jorik: does it do .nzb's ?
<grisha_> TehUni: yes
<grisha_> TehUni: but only 0.9x
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: Its in edgy / debian sid - you can use apt-get -b source vim (from edgy or sid repositories)
<TehUni> k
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: that'll build vim from sources, yes?
<grisha_> TehUni: and above
<grisha_> TehUni: http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: you need a suitable deb-src line - but yes
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: ok, thanks!
<dragonkh> hi anyone running with a 7950gx2 ?
<grisha_> dragonkh: you can only use both cores if you have an sli ready MB. Btw, u've got a nice card.
<DralaFi> what would be cool is to have Adept have a progress bar when installing packages
<dragonkh> grisha_: I am struggling with running in twinview
<dragonkh> grisha_: I got the sli working fine - but I want to use both screens
<dr_willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example
<dr_willis> is what i followed/used/hacked/tweaked to get mine working
<grisha_> dragonkh. Install NVIDIA driver first. Than sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable  and edit the xorg.conf file.
<grisha_> You can find lots of guides on the web. Pick one. Google for it.
<dragonkh> grisha_:  where do i get this command ?  sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable
<dragonkh> grisha_: I dont seem to have nvidia-glx-configure
<abattoir> DralaFi: i see you have got kubuntu installed on your laptop :)
<soulrider> hi everyone
<DralaFi> abattoir, yeah :)
<abattoir> DralaFi: breezy->dapper ?
<DralaFi> it finished upgrading just now, so i'll reboot
<DralaFi> abattoir, yes :)
<abattoir> DralaFi: cool :)
<equinoxeB> does anyone knows how I can make kopete refresh contacts photos?
<DralaFi> but i made a mistake and did:  breezy -> breezy-latest -> dapper :)
<abattoir> DralaFi: so i guess the problem was edgy specific
<abattoir> DralaFi: sorry, dapper specific
<DralaFi_laptop> time to reboot :)
<ketsugi> Grr, any kmobiletools users around?
<grisha_> dragonkh: you can install nvidia driver with easyubuntu That's the fastest way. After it is done, u open a konsole and type sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable.
<Freddy2> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2915
<grisha_> dragonkh: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper will be very helpful. But you have to edit the xorg.conf manually
<dragonkh> grisha - I did a apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dragonkh> I'll try easyubunty
<exotic> hey all
<exotic> need some help please
<exotic> ive done everything, to make amarok play mp3, but in vain!
<exotic> xmms plays them very well,.. but i dunno what's wrong amarok,..
<exotic> xine does not play them either,
<exotic> any help?
<fritsch> exotic: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<fritsch> exotic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DralaFi_laptop> \o/
<DralaFi_laptop> dapper
<larson9999> does xawtv work for you guys in dapper?  it locks my system up.  black screen and i can't get do anything.
<born> hi
<fritsch> larson9999: have tried tvtime?
<fritsch> larson9999: this rocks for me
<grisha_> dragonkh: you find some help to configure xorg.conf on www.ubuntuforums.org ( here is one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7938.html    it's for a DFP + 1 CRT, all you have to do is reedit it. Use only from section "Devise" to Section "Server Layout" The other parts might be different at you.
<exotic> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<exotic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<exotic> is only available from another source
<exotic> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<exotic> fritsch:
<fritsch> exotic: multiverse und universe enablen
<exotic> that's what i got
<emma> hi, i am a complete newbeginner with kubuntu. Everything on my screen is huge, and when I try to change the resolution in system settings, there is only one option to choose from. The lowest one. Any help?
<born> I'm installing Kubuntu on my system, I used linux already, now I have deleted everything on my partition, except the /home folder. I can't make a backup, I want to install Kubuntu on this partition, will Kubuntu delete my /home folder?
<fritsch> exotic: enable multiverse and universe
<fritsch> exotic: just click them to enable in adept
<exotic> fritsch:how do i enable them again? sorry
<larson9999> fritsch: yeah, i've tried it and don't have any issues with it.  but i'm curious why xawtv is locking up my system.
<fritsch> !repos > exotic
<echo> Hi, have someone Cedega 4.x.x ?
<born> does anybody know the kubuntu installer behaviour? :)
<fritsch> !repos > fritsch
<emma> hi, i am a complete newbeginner with kubuntu. Everything on my screen is huge, and when I try to change the resolution in system settings, there is only one option to choose from. The lowest one. Any help?
<dr_willis> emma,  what video card?
<born> oh, please, help me :)
<grisha_> born: use kubuntu as a live disk, backup your data, and install.
<born> grisha_: I can't backup my data
<born> grisha_: I have no space
<dr_willis> by 'huge' you mean the screen is being shown at a very low res. thus making the fonts and stuff 'big'
<born> grisha_: I'm in Kubuntu Live now, but I have to install into an existing partition without formatting it or wiping all data
<emma> envidea geforce3 proffessional.
<born> grisha_: so what's the kubuntu behaviour, will the installer wipe all data?
<exotic> fritsch: -extracodecs, i can't find them in adept
<grisha_> born: than install kubuntu and give another user name, to create a different home folder. During install make sure not to check the format option at the partition.
<fritsch> exotic: i told you to enable multiverse and universe
<born> grisha_: ok
<fritsch> exotic: just read what the bot has written to you
<larson9999> born: do you have your data in a differnt partion like /home ?
<born> larson9999: no, I have only two partitions (/boot and /)
<soulrider> you guys like my kubuntu userbar? http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/4840/kuserqq5.png
<born> I want to keep them
<soulrider> you can use it if you want :P
<emma> envidea geforce3 proffessional.
<MCTOM> hi Ryoga85
<grisha_> born: it works only if your home folder is /home/born
<born> and I want that Kubuntu uses them without formatting or wiping all data on them
<LudwigVanHatten> hello
<Nachtschatten> Huhu MCTOM *grins*
<grisha_> or something like that.
<dr_willis> emma,  install the nvidia drivers for that card for a start
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MCTOM> Nachtschatten hehe
<emma> ok, how do i do that?
<dr_willis> emma,  and you proverly want to isntall 'synaptic' first so that guide is 'correct'
<LudwigVanHatten> looking for an application like "autoroute" in kubuntu
<born> grisha_: I renamed my old home folder so there would be no collission at all...
<LudwigVanHatten> or something like mapping world, directions
<larson9999> born you can tell it not to reformat if you choose the custom partion option but i've never tried installing and not reformatting the partition root will go on.
<born> larson9999: ok :) so this is a bit risky for me
<fritsch> exotic: still there?
<exotic> fritsch:still don't know how to enable universe and multiuniverse, didn't find it in the url bot gave
<grisha_> born: than give it a try. At partitionin choose, custom, and uncheck the format mark at /
<born> larson9999: not format means only not format, but not necessary "not deleting data"
<born> grisha_: i need my data ;)
<steveire_> imposter
<larson9999> born in the future you should put your data in a separate partition
<emma> sorry, but i am a complete new beginner... details?
<dr_willis> emma,  sudo apt-get install synaptic  (for a start) then go read at that !nvidia url
<steveire> better
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fritsch> exotic: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<fritsch> exotic: oh, sorry, that'`s german
<grisha_> emma: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  Do steps 4.1-->6.1 and you can install nvidia driver via gui
<larson9999> born: it shouldn't delete data unless the same file exists.  like i said i've never tried it without reformatting the root drive
<born> larson9999: I know
<fritsch> exotic: you need an english source?
<born> larson9999: I will give it a try
<exotic> fritsch:yes, english
<larson9999> born: how much room do you have on your drive?
<fritsch> exotic: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-add-universe-and-multiverse-repository
<fritsch> exotic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<born> about 20 gigs
<grisha_> emma: bookmark this page, cuz' it's quite helpful.
<fritsch> exotic: just add multiverse and universe
<larson9999> you can always use gparted and shrink your partiion and then copy data over to the new one
<born> it is lazier for a desktop system to have only one partition :)
<exotic> fritsch:thanx so mcuh really, i'll check this and tell u
<fritsch> exotic: cool! no prob
<larson9999> born 20 gig free?  is that enough to hold the data you want to preserve?
<born> larson9999: no
<larson9999> born: if you compress it?
<grisha_> I think the minimum is 3 part. /boot / and swap. I have two other storage part. on another disk.
<born> larson9999: no way :)
<fritsch> grisha_: minimum ist 2 parts
<born> grisha_: yeah this is also my schema
<fritsch> grisha_: / and swap
<born> i have /boot / and swap
<fritsch> grisha_: boot with fat is only needed, if you would installe Windows
<larson9999> man, i don't have even 10 gig worth of data and i've been collecting it for 20 years.
<fritsch> grisha_: after ubuntu
<grisha_> fritsch: if you are minimalist you can use one. / .
<fritsch> grisha_: yes, but swapfile i do not like
<fritsch> grisha_: suspend 2 disk (in kernel) is not possible ...
<grisha_> fritsch: yes, me neither
<fritsch> grisha_: i use suspend2, this can use a filewriter
<fritsch> grisha_: but changing ubuntu kernel, etc. is not fun
<grisha_> I used UHU-linux without swap partition. Have 2gigs of ram and you wont't notice the absence
<fritsch> grisha_: yes
<fritsch> grisha_: my computer does not swap for most of the time
<fritsch> grisha_: but suspend, etc.
<grisha_> but as I mentioned 3 part is the minimum (yes, if you need win too, I don't need anymore, so it's like bad habit)
<dhq> which is the least interface like fluxbox
<grisha_> I have one more XFX storage part. around 60gigs, and one 100G fat32. It's unfortunatly a must, cuz' my friends use XP
<larson9999> grisha_: you can use ext2 in windows :)
<grisha_> yes, i know. It can read, ext2 and ext3.
<Freddy2> even reiser, with certain app
<grisha_> But when I visit my friends for a couple dosen of films...
<larson9999> grisha_: and write.  but if you use ext3 for write and windows shuts down 'in a bad way' you'll need to fsck it so i use ext2 to share a part between linux and xp
<HailandKill> How do I set up a network hotplug in Dapper?
<grisha_> I managed it with fat32, never tried to write to ext3 with ext2fs. The only catch is the file size barrier under fat32. But it's easy to deal with it
<larson9999> grisha_: that's why i left fat32 for ext2.
<TehUni> my hd is getting full so i'm gonna get a bigger one and move my kubuntu install over. what's the easiet way to do that?
<exotic> fritsch:universe and multiuniverse enabled, downloading extracodecs now, thanx
<larson9999> TehUni: i would use gparted live cd to copy the partition from the old to the new drive
<grisha_> I use RaiserFS for system, XFS for storage under linux. Fat32 is just for easy transportation.
<TehUni> larson9999: will that keep the bootsector intact?
<TehUni> or am i going to have to reinstall grub?
<fritsch> exotic: nice to have helped
<larson9999> TehUni: it has for me so far.
<stray_77> tehuni, get a hirams boot cd and clone your drive
<steveire> I have some files containing 'one two foo three'. How do I change all of the files to 'one two bar three'? I thought I could use sed, but it outputs to stdout rather than editing the file
<Ryoga85> I hae a question. Is there write support for NTFS in kubuntu 6.06.1?
<Ryoga85> *have
<steveire> hirens boot cd*
<stray_77> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<stray_77> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<HailandKill> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grisha_> Ryoga85: No, but you can add. But I would not recommend it. It's experimental
<HailandKill> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<exotic> fritsch:mp3 files working properly, thanx so much, u made my day
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> ok, because I have a 400GB hdd formatted with NTFS
<fritsch> exotic: mine makes the sun
<exotic> fritsch:lol
<larson9999> i use captive to edit my ntfs partition when i have to.  so far no problems.
<larson9999> Ryoga85: i use captive to edit my ntfs partition when i have to.  so far no problems. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<grisha_> Ryoga85: It's called sucks. I had 160GB full, the same (NTFS), and the other hdd is only 60gigs, so I backed up, at my friend
<hume> hi.. i installed knetworkmanager, and am connected through wireless net, but knetworkmanager says disconnected and shows no networks - do I have to set it up in any specific way?
<stray_77> hume, which nic are you looking at? eth0 (probably rj45) or eth1 (probably your wireless)
<grisha_> Ryoga85: It's possible to convert your filesystem to FAT32. With PQMAGIC 8. But, it's not free of risks either.
<larson9999> time to make the doughnuts
<dhq> hey
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> i need help with k3b any experts to help
<hume> stray_77, my wireless nic is eth0 - but how do I set which nit knm looks at?
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> hmm
<h3sp4wn> dhq: I take it you have already run kdesu k3bsetup ?
<fidel_> i'm not an expert dhq, but i might be able to help
<HailandKill> hume: I'm actually, by chance, installing knm now. I'll have a look about setting it up and try and help you.
<hume> HailandKill, thx
<dhq> well when i burn a dvd i get aerror msg h3sp4wn fidel_
<grisha_> Ryoga85: 1st, cuz 400gigs is too much not to mistak :) And, FAT32 cant handle files larger than 4GB
<grisha_> e
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> umm, so you can't store a DVD image on a fat32 disk? well I have a nice ISO Image collection *lol*
<HailandKill> hume, yeah. So I've got exactly the same problem as you =) Which I guess is good!
<hume> HailandKill, sounds good..:)
<dhq> h3sp4wn: fidel_;-( unable to SET STREAMING:input/outputerror   Fatal error at startup:Input/output error
<HailandKill> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<fidel_> hmm...dhq have you tried gnomebaker instead of k3b?
<HailandKill> hume, are you reading http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<HailandKill> Official documentation may be a good place to start
<grisha_> Ryoga85: I thought so. (from the 400Gigs). And no, you can't. :( Get another 400G HDD for a couple of hours.
<dhq> fidel_: no not really
<Ryoga85> well, it's not full
<hume> HailandKill, yes, and yes..:)
<Ryoga85> less than 100GB are used yet
<fidel_> try this dhq: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_CD.2FDVD_Burning_Application_.28GnomeBaker.29
<Ryoga85> and most time I work with WinXP
<grisha_> Than create separate partitions on that large disk
<fidel_> anybody know if growisofs is included automatically in the dvdrw tools?
<hume> HailandKill, there is also https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperKNetworkmanager
<fidel_> !growisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ryoga85> hmm, is there a newer version of kubuntu than dapper?
<grisha_> Ryoga85: This drive is only for storage?
<dr_willis> Not sure if theres a Edgy Kubuntu yet.
<grisha_> Ryoga85: Nope
<dhq> fidel_: is gnomebaker better than k3b
<fidel_> if it works, yes
<Ryoga85> Netsplit Entdeckt: niven.freenode.net verlor die Verbindung zu irc.freenode.net und allen mit ihm verbundenen Servern!
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> mostly yes, it's an external hdd on my laptop and is always on my desk while i'm not there
<Ryoga85> huh?
<HailandKill> hume, what wireless card have you got and why are you using knm?
<fidel_> and since k3b isn't working try giving it a try
<fidel_> also, try uninstalling and reinstalling k3b
<hume> HailandKill, I got a buit in card in a toshiba portege m200, trying out nm as I need to switch settings whn moving from one wlan to another
<h3sp4wn> k3b is just a frontend for cdrecord - use k3bsetup to set the permissions right - then get cdrecord working then k3b will work
<HailandKill> hume, and your using Dapper 6.06?
<hume> HailandKill, yes
<dhq> fidel_:
<fidel_> hey dhq, that h3sp4wn line was for you
<dhq> :-[ READ TRACK INFORMATION failed with SK=6h/ASC=28h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error
<dhq> :-( unable to SET STREAMING: Input/output error
<grisha_> Ryoga85: Than under XP, download pqmagic 8. Defragment the drive. Install pqmagic. Run. Resize the partition to 300G:100G or whatever u want. Create a new part on the unused free space. Format it to ext2 and apply. You can write to ext2 under linux. And u can read/write ext2 under win. And of course you can read-only ntfs part under linux.
<fidel_> dhq: you get that from gnomebaker too?
<dhq> yes
<dhq> fidel_: yes
<fidel_> have you tried running cdrecord from the command line?
<dr_willis> I perfer the various live gparted cd's :P
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> pqmagic is not for free, is it? and what do I need to read ext2 in windows? because windows comes withou ext2 drivers
<fidel_> hey dr_willis, you have any idea what might help dhq?
<dr_willis> not sure what his issue is.
<dr_willis> :) let me sroll up
<grisha_> gnomebaker and k3b runs on the same engine.
<fidel_> and to anyone in the room- is growisofs included in dvdrw tools?
<dr_willis> looke like a permission issue.
<dr_willis> fidel_,  install it and see?
<dr_willis> !info growisofs
<ubotu> Package growisofs does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> !info dvdrwtools
<ubotu> Package dvdrwtools does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> :) hmm.. lol
<fidel_> yeah, it's part of the dvdrwtools
<fidel_> i'm a moran
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> gparted claims to be able to change the size of ntfs partitions, should I try it or rather not?
<fidel_> that's prbly not the exact pack name
<fidel_> so, how can dhq fix his issue?
<dr_willis> i was just wondering  why it mattered either way.,. if it wasent.. install it. :P
<fidel_> is it permissions on the /media thing
<dhq> fidel_: dr_willis: what if i use sudo gnomebaker then there wont be any permission issues
<fidel_> that might work
<dr_willis> try it and see.
<grisha_> Ryoga85: pqmagic is not free. But it's not a problem. After you're done, you can uninstall it. You need Ext2fs to read/write ext2. It's a small program. But there might be a driver, or plugin for Total commander donno. I used ext2fs
<fidel_> thanks for your time folks. im audi
<dr_willis> the burning tools should be accessing /dev/whatever  - NOT /media/whatever
<HailandKill> hume, it might be that knm isn't supporting our network cards. It isn't a very expansive list, seems rather new software.
<dhq> dr_willis: so what can i do
<hume> HailandKill, have you understood where to configure which card it checks? eth0, eth1?
<dr_willis> compare the permissions on /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd and so on - with others. perhaps as a start
<grisha_> Ryoga86: i wrote pqmagic, cuz' i know it and it's working fine. I use it for 8 years or so.
<Marie_> hello everyone
<grisha_> hi
<Marie_> I'm having trouble installing the driver from my network card
<west-en> i tried to get a swap space, using first mkswap, and now swapon
<dhq> dr_willis: i am new to linux so dont know much
<west-en> but when i try use swapon, he tels me that the device is busy
<west-en> someone that know?
<dr_willis> dhq,  you are running this stuff as your first user? or as root?
<Marie_> I think the installing process doesn't find my kernel header files cause there in /usr/src/linux/include/linux instead of /usr/src/linux/include directly
<grisha_> MArie: what kind of card? What's the error message? What kind of driver?
<Ryoga85> <grisha_> I have pqmagic 7 but it can't resize ntfs partitions afaik
<dhq> dr_willis: firstuser
<grisha_> Marie: edit the configure file.
<Marie_> grisha_ Dlink DFE-530TX
<west-en> someone that can help med with the swap?
<dr_willis> dhq,  try  'ksudo k3b' yet ? (or whatever the kde command is to run stuff as root)
<HailandKill> hume, as far as I gather, you configure them nomrally in the nework settings. knetwork manager is meant to pick all this up automatically.
<HailandKill> I think...
<Marie_> grisha_ how do I edit which file?
<Ryoga85> oh, it can?
* Ryoga85 is surprised
<dhq> dr_willis: i still get the same error
<grisha_> Marie:
<hume> HailandKill, network-admin is the tool I've used so far, that seems not to be troubled b y my card - you mean there is a difference in how these tools depend on the actual card?
<Marie_> grisha_ you can find the instructions on http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/68077-help-compiling-source-file.html
<grisha_> Marie: DFE-530TX has VIA Rhine, the TX+ has RTL8139 chipset. U don't need to install drivers.
<Marie_> when I get to step 4, I don't know how it's supposed to generate rhinefet.o, but all I get is long pages of errors
<dr_willis> dhq,  id take the exact error and google for it and see what shows up.
<Marie_> grisha_ but then my internet connection is not working...
<grisha_> Marie: Go to System->Administration->networking  ---> Ethernet connection --click--. Properties--->set it to DHCP or static, whatever u use and activate. It's done
<HailandKill> hume, I'm not sure what you mean... but I assume knm isn't even detecting any hardware with you? It isn't with me. If it can't find any hardware, it can't configure it.
<Marie_> it doesn't find the ethernet connection...
<Marie_> grisha_ I only have a ra0 appearing, no eth0
<Ryoga85[away] > Ich bin ab jetzt [abwesend]  | Grund: [pause machen]  | [20. August 2006, 18:17:12] 
<Ryoga85[away] > | bye all people on freenode | [amsg] 
<Marie_> grisha_ (and
<Marie_> and I do have another wireless card
<grisha_> Marie: hm. than 2 options
<exotic> fritsch:it's me again, sorry, but this one is trivial, but i really can't get it: when i try to listen to radio online using Konqueror, it requires to 'save files as', but i just want it to open in the brwoser with amarok, got what i mean?
<Ryoga85[away] > <grisha_> whats the difference between kubuntu CD and DVD image?
<grisha_> Marie: 1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87643  or 2. you can try editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and go to the line with the kernel entry and add: acpi=force pci=noacpi
<fritsch> exotic: yes
<fritsch> exotic: just open with and then amarok
<fritsch> exotic: right klick on the link - open with amarok
<Marie_> grisha_ what will option 2 do?
<hume> HailandKill, i guess I really dont know myself - but my hypothesis was that all nm needed to access was the device name, eth0 or eth1, not the card as such, which seems to be what network-admin does
<grisha_> Ryoga85: DVD has tons of packages, so you don't need to download them.
<Ryoga85[away] > <grisha_> ah ok
<exotic> fritsch:thanx, sorry for bothering,..
<grisha_> Marie: your OS will recognise your card easier
<dhq> dr_willis: brb just ctrl_alt_bckspace
<hume> HailandKill, anyway, my wireless nic is Intel pro wiresless 2200, that should be supported by nm
<Marie_> grisha_ when I do a "ifconfig eth0" it says it doesn't find the peripheric
<grisha_> Marie: but it's the second, cuz'  it can make other changes too, based on your hardware.
<Marie_> grisha_ according to the post you sent me, my driver is not installed...
<Skrot> Hi. I've got two sound cards in my computer. Is there an easy way to switch between them?
<grisha_> Marie: Than the OS did not recognised the card. Try opt. 2, or google on it. (DFE-530TX ubuntu) tons of posts. Or you canb change
<Marie_> grisha_ the funny thing is it once worked, than just got so long, and stopped working
<grisha_> Marie: or you can change your card to a RTL or intel chipset card. If you have some at home (I have 3 :) Or if you have 2 comps at home, and u use win on the other simply change the cards.
<grisha_> Marie: Oh.
<hume> HailandKill, if I understand the documentation correctly, the fact that knm does not find my nic should indicate that hal doesn't find it - you know how to check if hal does?
<Marie_> grisha_ as for changing cards, I just bought this one!
<grisha_> Marie: Than maybe the card is out of order. I don't think that Via rhine or rhine II is not supported by the kernel.
<Marie_> grisha_ but I just bought it, what the fuck?
<grisha_> Marie: Sometimes Via rhine is not activated by default, upon install. Like on ubuntu or UHU-Linux, but you can simply activate it.
<Marie_> grisha_ yeah, that's what happened
<h3sp4wn> I thought via only had closed drivers for those cards
<james_xxx> does anyone in here have experience with usb wireless adapters?
<grisha_> Marie: If you have just bought it, than you have 1 year warranty. Take it back and change it to a RTL8139 chipset card
<HailandKill> hume, no idea, I found hal wasn't actually installed on my machine... it is now though
<HailandKill> hume I found this http://nozell.com/blog/2006/03/17/getting-networkmanager-to-work-on-ubuntudapper/
<HailandKill> haven't read it yet
<Marie_> grisha_ and is there any definite test I can do to make sure it's not working?
<HailandKill> hume, it seems you need to remove all references in /etc/network/interfaces
<james_xxx> i have a wusb54g v.4 linksys wireless adapter hooked to this PC, but the PC keeps crashing when i am in kubuntu.... i don't know if it does this in windows or not, and i don't know if the usb wirelss adapter has anything to do with it
<HailandKill> hume, expect for auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<hume> HailandKill, great, I'll have a look. I found that hal do find my nic, browsing through hal-device-manager
<hume> HailandKill, ok....just got to have dinner - wife calling..:) be back in a short while
<grisha_> Marie: Try it in another PC, under win. If you have the opportunity.
<HailandKill> hume, kk =)
<Marie_> grisha_ any idea if there's gonna be lot's of hassle about bringing it back?
<grisha_> Marie: I don't think so. Tell the guy that you couldn't use it under linux and you'd like another with realtek chipset.
<chx> what's the state of nvidia driver (not nv) and xorg 7.1?
<Bazzi> "not yet"
<grisha_> Marie: An NIC card costs 8$. Too cheep to struggle. Or If you don't know them, or they doesn't look too friendly, just say it's not working.
<Marie_> I just called the store and because it's passed 14 days, he can't do anything... I have to call the manufacturer........
<tombuntu> wow
<dhq> Hawkwind: unable to PERFORM OPC: Input/output error --->>my error with k3b and gnomebaker
<tombuntu> people fighting over $5 nics
<stray_77> ive never had a problem with a dlink dfe-530tx in linux
<stray_77> try a different pci slot
<Marie_> what does that mean?
<grisha_> tombuntu: We might not live in the same country. :D
<tombuntu> a while back someone helped me with some program like i915 or something which allowed me to edit the vbios to add 1280x768 as an optional resolution, but can't find it anymore
<chx> Bazzi: is there a forum (on nvidia? ubuntuforums?) which i could put an alert on so I know when it's out
<stray_77> the white slots on your motherboard are pci slots, try putting your nic in a differnet slot
<tombuntu> 855resolution
<tombuntu> finally found it :)
<tgp> fritsch: can you open a query, i need to wait till my other nick gets a timeout...
<rzei> does anyone know about enabling 3d hw accel with r200 series radeon (radeon 9000) and the opensource drivers?
<Bazzi> chx: will be posted on nvidiaforums (.org?) then I think
<Marie_> stray_77 I don't know if you've read the whole thing, but it worked at first, and then started getting really slow, and stopped working
<dr_willis> rzei,  i use the ATI drivers (fglrx) with my x200m
<Bazzi> chx: or hang around in #ubuntu+1 news should spread there quickly
<Marie_> stray_77 so I don't know what that would change...
<rzei> dr_willis: yeah but the hw accel should work with the oss drivers too
<chx> #ubuntu+1 ?? sounds interesting
<grisha_> Marie: Yes, you can try another PCI slot. And you can try editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and go to the line with the kernel entry and add: acpi=force pci=noacpi
<stray_77> ok, in that case just get another nic
<dr_willis> rzei,  not that i saw.
<chx> Bazzi: hanging there. thanks.bye.
<stray_77> if its worth your time you can get a RMA from the manufacturer but thatll take forever
<dr_willis> rzei,  the thing dident even get the resolution right untill i installed the fglrx
<h3sp4wn> rzei: It should work with accelerated 3d with mesa (unless you installed fglrx)
<Freddy2> ati sux with linux but.. fglrx is the only real choice for ati cards
<tgp> fritsch: they write i should install restricted modules
<grisha_> But i have really bad memories (I know the world is changing, bla, bla) of VIA chipsets. So i would get rid of it. But that's me, and my memories.
<Marie_> grisha_ which kernel line? all? I have 5
<rzei> h3sp4wn: hmm it could be that i haven't properly removed fglrx, then
<fritsch> tgp: why do you have to do this?
<fritsch> tgp: what is your other nick?
<rzei> dr_willis: i'd like to use oss drivers rather than ati's :)
<tgp> i'm actually g-henna
<fritsch> tgp: hehe, okay
<rzei> Freddy2: yep, never gonna buy ati again
<Freddy2> me 2
<fritsch> tgp: no you don't have to install them, because we build them from source
<tgp> ok
<fritsch> tgp: including xorg driver
<h3sp4wn> ati upto 9250 works better than anything
<fritsch> tgp: just install these, with dpkg -i --force-all "xorg ... fglrx" as said before
<mario> Hello does an German Kubuntu Channel exist??
<grisha_> Marie: there are 4-6 main lines under every title:  title, root, kernel, initrd, blabla. You need the one starting with kernel    /vmlinuz
<h3sp4wn> rzei: man dpkg-listdiverts (I think that is the name of it) list them all and grep for fglrx (it diverts alot of things which will break 3d with mesa)
<Freddy2> mario: try #kubuntu-de
<mario> thank you Freddy2
<Marie_> grisha_ 4 out of 5 start with /boot/vmlinux
<rzei> i simply did sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx and now glxinfo says i've got direct rendering enabled :)
<grisha_> if the system crashez durig boot, then restart.
<rzei> (though i was already using the ati driver, just had the package installed)
<dr_willis> its possible that in a year or so from now ATI will be the  'prime' linux video card. :P who knows what the AMD_ATI merger will do.
<tgp> fritsch: i cannot msg to you, until my other nick disappears...
<tgp> but dmesg | grep fglrx is empty
<tgp> so is lsmod | grep fglrx
<Freddy2> dr_willis: sure, but better performance in windows.. in linux i doubt it
<rzei> dr_willis: hmm good point
<grisha_> Marie: oh sorry, the title is: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.xx-xx-386 or 686. (not the recovery mode)
<grisha_> Marie: so the first one
<rzei> has anyone tried xgl with kubuntu? is it stable?
<Marie_> grisha_ ok and I have twice the same thing
<h3sp4wn> rzei: and that diverts alot of mesa stuff to the ati ones
<fritsch> tgp: pastebin dmesg |grep flgrx and have a look if fglrx is loaded
<Marie_> so do I change both?
<dr_willis> Freddy2,  amd+ati brings up a lot of 'future options' :) and now intel is opensourceing some of their drivers...   nvidia better watch out.
<grisha_> Marie: Than yes
<tgp> fritsch: as i said, neither dmesg nor lsmod contains a message about fglrx
<h3sp4wn> rzei: If you have the oss ati drivers working - you can use aiglx with edgy - (you don't need xgl)
<fritsch> tgp: so you see the problem *G*
<fritsch> tgp: it is NOT loaded
<fritsch> tgp: lol, you are funny
<aibb> how can I switch back to having kde? i installed gnome for the libs, but it took over
<tgp> fritsch: hey, the Xorg.log shows me that it is loaded...
<h3sp4wn> rzei: I would say that would be more problem free (all though not without a few issues) - than using unofficial xgl repositories
<fritsch> tgp: no, it can use 2d without the fglrx
<Freddy2> dr_willis: some recent posts from ati say that won't opensource their drivers, and nvidia neither, so.. now i simply take a look at performance in linux, and the difference is very big
<fritsch> tgp: sudo echo fglrx >> /etc/modules
<Marie_> grisha_ just before I get into all this trouble, how do you know the driver's already installed, cause my kubuntu installation was done without internet connection, so there's a lot of packages I didn't have
<grisha_> Marie: but if it crashez during boot. Than Restert. Hit a key, while grub is counting back. Than stand on the first . Press e end delet the options. Than enter and press b
<fritsch> tgp: and reboot
<fritsch> tgp: important the 2x >>
<rzei> h3sp4wn: ok.. well actually aiglx is just what i wanted.. thanks
<tgp> ok...
<grisha_> Marie: it's part of your kernel. As far as i know even kernel 2.4 supported rhine.
<dr_willis> Freddy2,  but is the merger even a done deal yet? i aint seen any of the latest news.. of course they can very quickly change their minds also. :) in 2 yrs time Intel may be the big video card maker.
* dr_willis takes a wait and see attitude
<Freddy2> dr_willis: i doubt that, but.. who knows
<dhq> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> I rember when 3dfx was THE  video card to own. :P
<dr_willis> and when Matrox was a big name!
<dr_willis> and when '2d acceleration' was a big deal. Lol.
<dr_willis> of course if you are not big into games.. video cards are not that big a deal. :)
* dr_willis feels old.
<Marie_> grisha_ did the changes, do I reboot now?
<grisha_> yes.
<Freddy2> we'll see firstly what happens at quad-core processor market.. probably intel won't have too much free time for entering to the videocard battle if amd does a great job
<Freddy2> and of course nvidia is not going to lose this part of the market without fighting
<dhq> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21221
<dr_willis> then theres the potential for GPU+CPU merging.
<Freddy2> and maybe PPU
<dr_willis> 11.96% done, estimate finish Sun Aug 20 22:19:15 2006
<dr_willis> :-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=6h/ASC=28h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error
<grisha_> Intel gain some breath with E6X00 series over AMD. But I'm sure that the answer from AMD will come soon.
<Freddy2> yeah, i think so
<dr_willis> dhq , growisofs is failing? thats like odd.. its failing mid way into the burn?
<dhq> dr_willis: so what seems to be the problem
<Freddy2> the next stage is quad-core.. we'll see it probably during this year
<dr_willis> dhq,  could master the dvd image to a .iso then try butning the image, at a slower speed.
<Marie_> grisha_ ifconfig eth0 still doesn't find anything
<dhq> dr_willis: will try now wish me all the best
<dr_willis> dhq,  or just try a slower burn speed.
<h3sp4wn> ibm already has quad-core
<dr_willis> quad core is due out like... any time now - aint it?
<grisha_> Marie: Try to activate it, as i mentioned before. If there is no Eth0, than I'm out of ideas. Change the card to a RTL one
<h3sp4wn> I suppose with 8 cores running gentoo may be not that much of a pain (with 15000 scsi disks)
<fritsch> cool, just installed uubuntu on an Asus V6V over internet ...
<Freddy2> dr_willis: i think Q4
<hara> hello. how can i install development files needed to build kde-applications?
<fritsch> everything worked (after some fiddeling), suspend2disk, suspend2ram, card reader
<grisha_> h3sp4wn: yeah. Let's dream
<grisha_> :)
<larson9999> holy smokes!  in k3b this dvd drive shows a cd writing speed of 99x.  is that correct?  i thought there were issues if the cd spun faster than 52x or something like that
<Marie_> grisha_ are the wireless cards listed in the same place as the ethernet?
<grisha_> hara: install kde-apps with apt-get and it will dl and install the dependencies
<Freddy2> 99x? lol xD
* dr_willis guesses a bug
<dr_willis> i rember 100x cdrom drives (that were marketing)
<h3sp4wn> grisha_: I think it may be a feasible thing to have soon
<larson9999> well, it actually is burnint at 40x
<grisha_> Marie: yes
<hara> grisha_: i'm trying to compile tuxdbedit from source because there isn't a .deb nor any other package, only source
<larson9999> i was afraid the cd would explode
<grisha_> hara: I C
<dr_willis> larson9999,  they did a show on that on the MythBusters TV show., :)
<hara> apt-get install kdelibs4-dev refuses to install because of some unmet dependencies
<dhq> dr_willis: it burns cd without any problem
<dr_willis> they spun them up REAL fast.
<dr_willis> dhq,  you are saying it buns a cd-r fine. but not a dvd-r?
<Marie_> grisha_ ok so there still is no eth0 appearing, only a ra0 which is already activated
<dhq> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> dhq,  could be its using different tools to burn a cd. vs a dvd.
<saltro> holas
<dr_willis> dhq,  it may be worth while to learn how to do the cd/dvd burning by hand from the shell. so you can better see where the errors are happening.
<dhq> no i use k3b for both
<dr_willis> dhq,  k3bis just a front end to the shell commands.. IT may be using different commands that you are not noticeing.
<grisha_> Marie: Than u need another NIC. You make the change even today. Depending on the shop, where you bought the card. :)  Or the country, cuz' now, everithing is closed in my country. Even non stop shops, and i'm starving to death. :S
<Marie_> grisha_ where are you from? don't worry, I can go buy a new one now, it's 1PM
<Marie_> but I'm getting very pissed at linux... cause it's gonna be the second time I'm told to change cards cause it's the card's fault, not linux...
<DralaFi> whch card?
<Marie_> NIC
<reinhard> Hi there, when i first installed kubuntu i had only a few choices on grub to start ....i did updates and now i have an endless list of bootoptions...any way to make this shorter again?
<grisha_> MArie: I'm from Hungary. 1000. Aug. 20.  The foundation of the Hungarian state, Hungary is established as a Christian kingdom by Stephen I of Hungary.
<dr_willis> reinhard,  edit the menu.lst theres optionsin there to set the # of entrys generated
<Marie_> and when I bought this DLink my friend told me it would be ok, he didn't stress the RTL thing...
<Marie_> happy Hungarian day then
<Marie_> how do you celebrate, fireworks?
<reinhard> yes, i tried that but i can't save it ...as i don't have the permissions ...i recall this from suse by doing su + password but i can't get it to work at kubuntu
<dr_willis> reinhard,  sudo editor /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grisha_> DLink makes great NIC cards. But I (and linux) prefer  Realtec or INTEL chipset over VIA Rhine
<dr_willis> reinhard,  and read about 'sudo'
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<grisha_> Marie: Yes. Huge firework show in every city
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: what is the default for editor ? (vim I presume ?)
<reinhard> ok, i'll try that and will come back with the outcome thx a lot
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  whatever you want. :P
<Marie_> grisha_ ok, yeah, my friend had asked me to buy a Realtek, but I couldn't find any!
<dr_willis> reinhard,  sudo editor_of_your_choice /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_willis> :)
<grisha_> Marie: The most beautiful is in Budapest, on the Bridge called "Lnc-hd"
<grisha_> Marie: The Realtec is the vendor of the chipset. The card can be any brand. Genius, DLink, SMC, Asus.
<Marie_> grisha_ are you in Budapest?
<h3sp4wn> Intel etherexpress cards are good
<Marie_> grisha_ huh??? so
<grisha_> Marie: Nope, I'm in Pcs, prepairing to my exam.
<Marie_> I just ask for a RTL 8139
<grisha_> Marie: that will be fine
<omeow> Where can I configure my gamepad?
<grisha_> Marie: I have 2 RTL8139 working just fine in my flat. One Genius in this computer under Kubuntu, and another Edimax in my bedroom, working under Win and UHU-Linux.
<ncaller> Hello, is there a new package to install with dapper other than xine-extracodecs, I'm trying to get all my media stuff up and running and when I do an sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs it can't find the package
<draik> jucato, I am using my phone
<h3sp4wn> ncaller: libxine-extracodecs
<DarthFrog> libxine-extracodecs works.
<grisha_> Plus I have 3 10MBit D-link with intel chipset in my drawer. :)
<draik> this phone is giving me script errors. Jucato, ttyl, when I get home.
<ncaller> I get libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<DarthFrog> Then you don't have the right archive specified in /etc/apt/sources.list.
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 0 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
<DarthFrog> ncaller: Have you run EasyUbuntu?
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 1 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
<ncaller> no I haven't run EasyUbuntu
<ncaller> oh darnit, I think I'm missing multiverse
<DarthFrog> ncaller: Google for it.  It'll install the goodies you want.
<ncaller> can anyone cat that line from their sources.list for me for multiverse
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 2 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
<ncaller> DarthFrog thanks thats cool
<h3sp4wn> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com main restricted multiverse universe
<grisha_> I'll be back soon. I have to have a shower (it's hot here), go downstairs visit an ATM, and pray to be at least on open pizzeria, from where I can order, A ate 3 apples today :S
<h3sp4wn> (don't know why people bother with loads of different lines makes it more complicated to read)
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 3 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
<ncaller> I didn't know you could put them on the same line
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 4 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 5 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 6 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
<born> re
<fdoving> Ryoga85[away] : please disable public away message.
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 7 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
<born> O.K. now I have to problems after installing Kubuntu. My network does not work automatically, I have to execute a sudo dhclient manually after booting, what's the reason and how can i solve it?
<fritsch> born: look in /etc/network/interfaces
<fritsch> born: auto eth0
<fritsch> born: eth0 inet dhcp <- this must be there
<born> yes, it's there
* Ryoga85[away]  ist [abwesend]  | Seit: [1 Std. 8 Min.]  | Grund: [pause machen] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<born> so any other idea?
<born> the second problem is, that I do not get a framebuffer console, everything is text based during boot, i don't want it this way :)
<born> and i do not know how to solve this
<born> i will reboot and check the behaviour
<born> brb
<omeow> I started the game "gish" by uncompressing it to a directory and double clicking on a file "gish" that had a gear as an icon. The screen whent all white and I switched to a console to kill the game. Then I switched back to KDE. However, now my mouse cursor does not work anymore. How do I fix this?
<omeow> *went
<born> ok, it still does not work
<fdoving> born: can you please poste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces to http://pastebin.ca ?
<TheCobra> hi
<TheCobra> I have some strange things here
<TheCobra> most of the time i start my kubuntu
<born> fdoving: of course
<TheCobra> my internetconnection doesn't work
<TheCobra> I first have to disable it and enable it   again before it will work
<born> http://pastebin.ca/140781
<hume> HailandKill, hi again - seems I got it working now..:)
<ncaller> thanks I install libxine-extracodes and restarted amarok and mp3s work yay!  Is it true that running compiz/XGL currently hurts performance of some GL enabled and larger applications?
<HailandKill> hume, hi yeah. You changed the interfaces file?
<nnn0> i can't get proftpd to work on the internet, it works locally, but not externally. i had the same setup with mepis and vsftpd, but now with kubuntu and proftpd, i can't get it to work
<fdoving> born: you don't need the address and netmask lines for the 'lo' interface.
<hume> HailandKill, yes, deleted all but the lo-lines
<born> fdoving: i haven't changed anything, it is default (except deleting interfaces eth1 to eth3 and some wlan stuff)
<hume> looks nice now..:)
<hume> HailandKill, how
<fdoving> born: http://pastebin.ca/140785 should be enought. ok. eth0 looks good to me.
<hume> HailandKill, how is it at your front?
<born> fdoving: ok, i can reboot now, but it wouldn' make sense, because the eth0 configuration didn't change
<HailandKill> hume, I did the same as you. So it works. Unfortunately, it means you cannot have manual configurations and neither does it seem to behave well when swapping between wired and wireless networks.
<HailandKill> hume, you still have to disable the wired connection under system settings, which is annoying.
<born> the second thing is the framebuffer device...
<fdoving> born: is eth0 up but lacking a ip-address? before you run the 'dhclient eth0'.. that is.
<hume> HailandKill, yeah, i understood that the manual conf didn't work, but haven
<born> fdoving: i have to check this, wait a moment please
<hume> HailandKill, haven't tried swapping yet - it should take care of that seamlessly...
<HailandKill> Apparently it works fine between wireless to wireless connections, but wired to wireless doesn't work very well.
<born> fdoving: yes, it's up and lacking an ip-address
<born> btw. I have solved the framebuffer thingie, it was just the missing vga line in the menu.lst
<fdoving> born: ok, you can try to add 'post-up /sbin/dhclient eth0' under the eth0 section in the interfaces file. This is not very elegant, you might have a problem with the dhcp-server or something, but you could test if it works or not.
<rolando> hi
<rolando> how im a supposed to compile a simple helloworld.c with kdevelop?
<rolando> b
<born> nice hack ;)
<born> fdoving: I see that my network is also terribly slow
<fdoving> born: could be related..
<born> fdoving: I use a nvidia onboard nic
<born> nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<born> fdoving: ok i found something in the forums, i will read it first
<h3sp4wn> It may be easier to just add a pre-up sleep 5 (or something) ifup eth0 should already run dhclient
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: good point, and solution :)
<born> fdoving: ok there is no solution ;)
<fdoving> born: is it a driver problem?
<intelikey> multisession and disk at once are mutually exclusive   no?
<dr_willis> some times i wish i could slap people asking questions in #ubuntu
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> <sara> GTK wont open for me....how does that not make sence?
<angasule> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archangel_> what is a good channel to talk about hardware and building pc's/modding
<dr_willis> ##linux perhaps :) or here. lol
<archangel_> I didnt want to get off topic 'this being a ubuntu help channel and all'
<intelikey> i want a way to change cdw from hardcoded 650m  to 700m disk size.
<dr_willis> i doubt if it matters much. :)   heh.
<dr_willis> intelikey,  Huh?
<archangel_> sweet
<dr_willis> intelikey,  you mean hack the cdw drives bios?
<intelikey> cdw won't burn more than 650m  on a 700m cd
<UQlev> archangel_, if you ask a good off-topic question you probably get an answer anywhere
<archangel_> Well, I'm looking for anyone who has worked on an Evo
<archangel_> (Compaq Evo)
<intelikey> hehhe oh dr_willis the app 'cdw'  lol
<fdoving> archangel_: #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic are for general discussion.
<intelikey> i see where you went   ;/
<dr_willis> intelikey,  :)
<dr_willis> !info cdw
<ubotu> cdw: Tool for burning CD's - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-6 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 180 kB
<dr_willis> its not just a fancy shell script?
<born> fdoving: i do not know, a network card related program
<intelikey> me look
<dr_willis> me tarzan
<born> fdoving: setting it to manual network will work, but i do not think that this is a real solution
<dr_willis> you space monkey.
<fdoving> born: ok, too bad.
<pichi> nabend
<intelikey> ^?ELF^^^.........^.^.^...0.^^4...t\^.....4. .^.(.^.^.^...4...4.^^
<intelikey> ...................................................................^...^......
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> funny script ?
<dr_willis> those darn elfs!
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> yeah
<dr_willis> use the source luke!
<trish_> question: i've set "skip" on everything bcm43xx related in discover.conf to prevent this module from loading, but it still loads (before ndiswrapper) so my wifi doesn't work!  what am i missing?
<angasule> hmm, how do I play mp4 movies?
<dr_willis> modules blacklist file perhaps?
<fdoving> trish_: blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<intelikey> i guess that's the only way.   but why would they code it to 650m in the first place?
<dr_willis> angasule,  vlc/xine/mplayer witht he  w32codec pack
<dr_willis> intelikey,  check the homepage for the program?
<trish_> aha thanks fdoving
<dr_willis> intelikey,  perhaps ya are confused about somthing not them. :) or perhaps its just a cruddy progarm
<intelikey> it has a home page ???
<intelikey> heh
<dr_willis> !google cdw homepage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google cdw homepage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> :(
<dr_willis> !google cdw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google cdw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> dr_willis: hmm, funny thing it didn't work, then, maybe just a glitch
<dr_willis> angasule,  or some funky codec issue.
<angasule> hmm, does wget lock files or anything like that?
* Ryoga85 is very sorry forflooding the room before
<do> et en francais
<intelikey> dr_willis i think you're right it just a poorly writen app  but the kind i like.    think i'll learn to like it much... for cd's it's the cli 'way to go'  :)
<isenburk> ki francais ?
<dr_willis> intelikey,  rewrite it in comal!
<intelikey> has several functions i had'nt fount yet...    very powerful
<isenburk> any "french" server for kubuntu ?
<dr_willis> http://packages.debian.org/stable/otherosfs/cdw-common
<K3B> hello all
<pacman> is anyone familiar with getting the latest Java (1.5?) set up on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> it's a dead project,   even more reason to like it.....   /me starts getting excited
<Xera> argh this is so annoying
<Xera> i installed amp
<HailandKill> does anyone know if ifdown returns an errorlevel?
<Xera> and whenever i try to open a php file, it just goes to download it
<intelikey> if it doesn't it should be filed as a bug.
<intelikey> HailandKill ^
<intelikey> ifdown && echo 0 || echo 1
<intelikey> ifdown: Use --help for help
<intelikey> 1
<isenburk> pacman: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<intelikey> does that answer your question HailandKill ?
<HailandKill> intelikey, thanks =) obviously it's my shell script.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<isenburk> ubotu: tell pacman about java
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dr_willis> if the dang thing pops up the eula thing right. :P
<mathieu_> Hi
<pacman> couldn't find package
<dr_willis> Moo mathieu_ !
<dr_willis> which package?
<pacman> I tried apt-get install sun-java5.bin
<dr_willis> Hmm.. where did that come from?
<mathieu_> Im having trouble installing kubuntu on my machine. Grub doesnt install correctly I have to type the command manually
<dr_willis> <isenburk> pacman: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<mathieu_> which makes booting the machine quite.... unfriendly :)
<Xera> lol
<dr_willis> then perhaps sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Xera> can't anybody answer me? :S
<pacman> dr willis: couldn't find package
<dr_willis> Xera,  moo!
<Xera> Oo
<dr_willis> pacman,  you DO have multiverse enabled?
<Xera> oooooookk then..
<pacman> uhm
<dr_willis> To install Java it will require you to have the Multiverse repository enabled.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java   (first thing it says) :P
<intelikey> mathieu_ check your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xera> just use automatix
<Xera> does it for you :>
<dr_willis> Xera,   it can also trash the whole system for you
<dr_willis> if it even works at all. :)
<Xera> Oo
<dr_willis> plus its a rather trivial thing to install.
<dr_willis> if ya got multiverse enabled.
<Xera> loool no
<Xera> goto their website
<Xera> and u just gotta import their key thing
<Xera> >.<
<dr_willis> Xera,  i am most definatly not trusting anything from the automatix guys :P
<pacman> dr. willis: so it's talking about my sources.list?
<dr_willis> esp when i can do all i need faster  by hand. :P
<intelikey> i thought java was default in dapper  ???
<pacman> dr. willis: what do I need to add to the sources.list then
<h3sp4wn> that beerorkid repository is definately the devils work
<dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> h3sp4wn perhaps ubuntu main is
<h3sp4wn> perhaps (but I don't really want to go down that road)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> nough said
<Xera> so... anyone that can help me with my apache/php5 problem?
<fdoving> Xera: sure.
<Xera> whenever i try to open a php file, it just goes to download it
<Ryoga85> hmm
<Ryoga85> <Xera> isphp enabled?
<fdoving> Xera: missing AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<fdoving> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<grisha_> I'm back.
<fdoving> Xera: in apache.conf
<Xera> fdoving: nope i'm not
<Xera> Ryoga85: yes
<fdoving> Xera: then force-reload apache.
<dr_willis> http://cdw.sourceforge.ne
<dr_willis> http://cdw.sourceforge.net
<dr_willis> lol
<fdoving> Xera: did you 'a2enmod php5' ?
<Xera> uh wha?
<tayirvadai_vikra> i am trying to play mp3 in amarok but it is not playing it and comes to the end of the playlist
<tayirvadai_vikra> can anyone help me
<pacman> dr_willis: I'm still lost
<dr_willis> pacman,  ive forgotten what you were even doing. :)
<fdoving> Xera: run 'sudo a2enmod php5' and force reload apache.
<Xera> i can't force reload apache
<Xera> Oo
<pacman> dr_willis: still trying to get java to work...my live draft is in 20 minutes, and I need Java for it
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I suppose that makes etch god's response
<Xera> [-k start|restart|graceful|stop] 
<Xera> >_>
<fdoving> Xera: restart then.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn idk  ? !
<fdoving> Xera: i have: Usage: /etc/init.d/apache2 start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload
<Xera> wtf
<fdoving> Xera: you're using apache2ctl ?
<fdoving> Xera: use /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<dr_willis> pacman,  install synaptic - with 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'    (for a start)
<Xera> no idea >.<
<grisha_> tayirvadai_vikra: Use XMMS.
<Xera> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Xera>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load:
<Xera> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pacman> ok
<dr_willis> sudo synaptic
<pacman> k
<dr_willis> then  check the unsupported and proprietary software checkboxes,    and search for the sun-java5-bin  package and install it
<intelikey> i'm still agravated that k3b doesn't work.  }:|
<dr_willis> its also possible that the intall may fail..
<tayirvadai_vikra> is there any support for mp4
<grisha_> intelikey: What about nerolinux? Did it work?
<dr_willis> if so...
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install libqt-perl
<dr_willis>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<tayirvadai_vikra> in xmms/xine or any player
<fdoving> Xera: are you sure you installed the 'php5' package?
<intelikey> yeah it worked.   everything i've tried EXCEPT k3b works
<Xera> ofc =.='
<grisha_> tayirvadai_vikra xmms haz mp4 plugin
<intelikey> grisha_ i got called to something eariler,  didn't mean to just vanish on y'all
<fdoving> Xera: ok, try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall php5;sudo a2enmod php5;sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<grisha_> tayirvadai_vikra  sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-skins xmms-mp4
<amachu> Xera: u trying to install php>?
<Xera> i have it installed
<Xera> but, it doesnt work
<Xera> it just downloads the file
<amachu> aamachu.blogsopt.com
<amachu> Xera: I hav shared my insatallation experience
<amachu> Xera: @ aamachu.blogspot.com
<grisha_> tayirvadai_vikra you can also install xmms-flac too. To play .flac files
<tayirvadai_vikra> what is .flac file
<slow-motion> hallo
<dr_willis> hi
<Xera> fdoving: nope, didnt fix it
<fdoving> Xera: in the guide you followed, there is also a troubleshooting section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6ce180906ddbc141ef4b213f82465515a8ad3031
<Xera> amachu: that's no help, sorry.. i've already installed amp, and when i try removing it, it doesnt remove anything
<Xera> fdoving: oh, didnt notice that >.<
<grisha_> tayirvadai_vikra flac is a lossles audio file format.
* opsidao says hello
<pacman> dr_willis: everything in synaptic that is java is installed, but it's still not working
<dr_willis> 'is it live or is it flac;
<fdoving> Xera: the you've done something special. It is as easy as installing apache and php5, 'apt-get install apache2 php5', then enable the php5 module, 'a2enmod php5', then restarting apache, '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' - then it works on all my kubuntu machines.
<grisha_> Acronym of Free Lossless Audio Codec
<dr_willis> pacman,  java --version gives you what now?
<pacman> 1.4.2
<manu__> hi somebody can hel me?
<Xera> DAMN IT
<Xera> it still doesnt bloody work
<Xera> :[
<Dannilion> There's a 1.4.2?
<dr_willis> pacman,  whats the full output? it saying sun java or jlc or somthing else?
* dr_willis bets hes using the GCC java
* Dannilion goes and does some updates
<manu__> i try to connect my wifi in kubuntu but i don't can
<pacman> java version "1.4.2"
<pacman> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Xera> http://88.109.144.134/index.php
<Xera> :f
<dr_willis> pacman,  you are using the GNU java . not suns
<Xera> wtf
<Xera> works now :O!
<pacman> I didn't see any sun java
<grisha_> tayirvadai_vikra: And download this skin (the most beautiful of all time) unzip it and copy the files to /usr/share/xmms/Skins  http://simon.porta.hu/Themes/MediaPlayers/Almond%20XMMS%20skin/Almond-XMMS4-pack.tar
<dr_willis> sun-java5-bin
<manu__> somebody can connect the wifi with kubuntu 6.06????
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<opsidao> manu__:  I guess many do ;)
<manu__> tell me
<UQlev> manu__, why not
<Dannilion> java is in my list of updates
<Dannilion> :D
<Xera> thanks.. =D
<dr_willis> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<opsidao> since the wireless assistant was added it is all much easier
<manu__> the problem is KEY
<pacman> apt-get install sun-java5-bin....couldn't find package
<pacman> with sudo in front...my bad
<manu__> are there some other assistant to conect my wifi?
<UQlev> manu__, do you use /etc/network/interfaces to setup?
<dr_willis> now you are back to setting up your repos.. which is why you fired up synaptic and CHECKED those 2 box's - you may of needed to UPDATE the package listing after checking those
<manu__> UQlev i don't undestand you
<UQlev> manu__, what key? WEP or WPA?
<manu__> WEP
<pacman> now synaptic doesn't want to run anymore
<manu__> Hexa 128bytes
<dr_willis> so in short.. sudo synaptic, check those 2 box's , update the package listing, then search for java
<dr_willis> use sudo synaptic
<dr_willis> :)
<UQlev> what tool do you use to connect wifi? wifimanager under KDE?
<manu__> UQlev no wirelessassistant
<pacman> okay, I missed something then
<pacman> which 2 boxes
<pacman> *watches dr_willis pull his hair out*
<UQlev> manu__, try to setup all parameters in /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> those 2 somewhere for comercial/unsupported  (those set up the MULTIVERSE and other repos)
<intelikey> !repos > pacman
<dr_willis> and yes - its a stupid name for them
<UQlev> manu__, use small letters for your key
<manu__> UQlev my networ are in DHCP
<manu__> my key are numbers
<dr_willis> or ya learn how to edit the sources.list :) and just uncomment the things like i do
<UQlev> manu__, it is all right with static or dhcp
<manu__> UQlev dhcp
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<dr_willis> with pictures! even!
<UQlev> manu__, just setup for dhcp
<dr_willis> 'non-free' = Multiverse
<UQlev> manu__, read examples of config files for interfaces
<manu__> when i delete the KEY for the AccesPoint I can connect without problem
* intelikey does sudo su - root -- sudo bash        :)))
<manu__> perhaps if i change the KEY...
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install sux
<pacman> commer-dev I found
<tuxedup> I dont suppose anyone has the tango icon theme for kde do they.  I tried to do it my self but it complained about imagemick
<manu__> thanks for all
<manu__> ;)
<UQlev> manu__, if you delete the KEY everyone beside you may use your AP
<ubuntu> so i'm trying to install kubuntu from the kubuntu live CD.  I've tried pokeing around with the help files and on the internet, but havent really seen anything about installing kubuntu from the live cd.  so can anyone tell me how to do it?
<manu__> yes yes but if i don't delete the key i can't connect to my network
<manu__> UQlev the trouble is my KEY
<Freddy2> ubuntu: you have a shortcut in the desktop by default
<intelikey> ubuntu you click the install icon
<manu__> i try to put sudo iwconfig eth1 key s: KEY
<intelikey> and the installer hoses your system for you, all automated and every thing.
<intelikey> :)
<K3B> mayby key open s:
<K3B> "......"
<Xera> lol, another question for ya, how do i upgrade KDE?
<ubuntu> i'm not seeing the installer thing
<ubuntu> where is it in particualr?  the k menue?
<intelikey> it's the pointy clicky thingy way to render a box unusable = ubuntu live cd installer.
<Freddy2> it's an icon called "install", in the top-left corner or the desktop
<ubuntu> there are no icons on the desktop
<Xera> Oo
<intelikey> ubuntu on the desktop of the dapper live cd   if this is a breezy or before cd you can't install from it.    err not easily
<Freddy2> oO
<Xera> ur liveCD is probably mucked up
<intelikey> Xera or eariler version
<ubuntu> ok
<Freddy2> i tried 6.06.1 LTS last week and all was fine..
<intelikey> ubuntu if it's breezy or less  use the install cd to install it.
<ubuntu> thanks
<intelikey> while i thought the installer on the hoary install cd was krap  i must confess that every change made to it leading to the dapper live installer was 100% the wrong dirrection.
<h3sp4wn> The knoppix / kanotix installer works really well (I don't know why they didn't use that)
<soulrider> hi
<intelikey> rather than the installer becoming more powerful and useful it became more clueless and useless
<h3sp4wn> maybe they will start using the etch gui installer at some point in the future
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i don't know either... maybe it was a 'pride' thing    "we use our own installer" ....  idk
<dr_willis> the MEPIS installer is also very nice
<intelikey> dr_willis by nice do you mean "does everything for you"   or  "lets you install anywhere and what ever you like"  kind of nice?    cause what some call nice translates to useless imo
<soulrider> is anyon here in the fold@home team ?
<h3sp4wn> nice to me installs as little as possible
<h3sp4wn> but still allowing you the option of using apt to install anything you may want afterwards
<intelikey> h3sp4wn or at least lets you choose what how and where you install
<dr_willis> intelikey,  the mepis installer was flexavle enough to let me partition/format/setup the drives how i wanted. and w3asent so brain dead as to screw up my system :P
<dr_willis> intelikey,  plus it dident let you set 'root' as the default 'first' user name either. :P
<dr_willis> I still get issues with ubuntus update-grub stuff...
<h3sp4wn> debootstrap is ok - but I don't see why it requires to install 300mb of stuff
<crimsun> that's "base"
<h3sp4wn> It still seems like it has more than it needs to
<intelikey> dr_willis hehhe   root as first (default) user...  makes the rest of the setup easier.   :)
<Xera> can someone give me a tutorial for upgrading KDE?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn agreed   100m should be plenty for any base install.
<K3B> how install Nessus??
<intelikey> k3b i don't even want to talk to you.... i can't get k3b to work here.....   :)      sudo apt-get install nessus
<intelikey> first half was joke ^
<crimsun> back in the day one could debootstrap woody in the tens of megabytes. sigh.
<intelikey> yeah.   but even now  when just the kernel is 70m  100m should be enough to get started.
<intelikey> i mean look at dsl   that's running xorg  and only 50m
<__osh___> If I think I've found a bug in the printer tool in the kde control center, where do I file it? Can't find anything called kprinter or similar. Anyone know?
<dr_willis> intelikey,  and it totally breaks the sudo system :P
<intelikey> sudo shmoo
<intelikey> you can install sudo on it.
<fernando_> hi! I have a brand new Kubuntu installation + Automatix but I can't watch some movies yet. I think it's a problem with the AC3 sound codec
<dr_willis> smoo - command not found
<dr_willis> :)
<K3B> och really im write what you say and nothing intelikey ---
<intelikey> you left the h out   lol
<K3B> what are you say??---> great Ubuntu userr
<fernando_> is there another AC3 codec available?
<soulrider> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<born> re
<__osh___> fernando_: dont' think so. does sound work at all on your machine? can you play the oggs? next thing to try, can you play any mp3s?
<born> in which repository can i find the sun-java5 and nonfree-flashplayer packages?
<__osh___> !tell born about easyubuntu
<fernando_> I can play music, mp3s, but some videos AVI with AC3 codec are the trouble
<intelikey> !info nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.6-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 215 kB, installed size 568 kB
<intelikey> K3B are you telling me that you typed in     sudo apt-get install nessus       and it did nothing ?
<intelikey> i didn
<K3B> yes
<__osh___> fernando_: dunno. I've installed everything like that from easyubuntu and I have no trouble with any movies. Not that I watch that many anyway. Btw stay away from Starship troopers 2, Bloodrayne and Doom. They're all crap.
<fernando_> torrent videos but with AC3 sound, and I already installed everything I saw at the ubuntu-guides and so
<intelikey> K3B type   sudo echo 'yes it works'      and see what happens
<danish> is there a simple way to install themes in kubuntu. like we install firefox extensions and themes  is there something similar in kde
<intelikey> if it tells you       yes it works      good, if not your sudo is broke.
<K3B> i don't know why but nessus can't install on my platform
<intelikey> your platform ?
<K3B> intelikey you joke it's no more fany
<intelikey> no joke.
<intelikey> only the first line was any joke.
<mTec[s] nzk`insta> How do I create a bootable cd?
<K3B> ok so in the moment i know nothing how install nessus
<intelikey> simple test for sudo to make sure that sudo works is to type " sudo echo 'yes' "   if it asks password and then says  yes   then it works.  if it doesn't say  yes   it's sudo  that needs fixed.       if sudo works we check your /etc/apt/sources.list  file k3b
<K3B> thanks
<K3B> mayby it's can work
<K3B> ok i must leave
<K3B> papapap
<intelikey> i think i better go.  storm is getting really heavy here.
<galorin> Got a question for yall...  I cleared out the dust from my PC, that's all that I did.  Then, after I put the side back on, the PC wouldn't even POST.  Had to move a card from one PCI slot to another one to get it to boot.  Why?!?
<flo__> can someone help me install vmware-olayer? apt-get install gives me thiss error dpkg: errore processando /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.1-4_i386.deb (--unpack)
<danish> galorin: if u used a brush a string of hair might have gotten stuck btwn slots which is shot circuting that particular area
<abattoir> flo__: there should be more of that error... could you pastebin it... ?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<flo__> right away
<flo__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21229
<galorin> danish, no brushes, just air.
<abattoir> flo__: see line 12
<abattoir> flo__:  license could not be presented; aborting
<flo__> yes but why?
<flo__> i'vd tried with the tar installer and i cant get to read the license
<flo__> it stops here
<flo__> Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<flo__> /etc/init.d/vmware.
<flo__> Execution aborted.
<abattoir> flo__: well... for some reason the EULA thing is not loaded
<flo__> oops sorry
<abattoir> flo__: hm... is this for the deb or the tar?
<flo__> sorry but i'm a newbe in the linux world ,whats eula?
<abattoir> flo__: that's actually a more MS-ish term.. End-User License agreement :)
<__osh__> flo__: end user license agreement. the thing you just click "yes" on when you install  new software in ms-land.
<otaku-san> flo_: in other words...the evil
<saltro> alguien que hable en espaol?
<__osh__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<flo__> abattoir: my problem is that it's not showing me anny license and for that i cannot acceptit
* __osh__ don't think MS is evil. It's got some uses. Linux for work, MS for play. 
<saltro> holaaaa
<flo__> sorry for my english either
<saltro> alguieb por ahi ?
<flo__> any idees
<otaku-san> __osh__: true so true....heheh sorry been around to many hard core linux users
<Freddy2> saltro: ya te han dicho que hay canales para espaol.. este canal es para hablar en ingles
<abattoir> flo__: one  sec... i'll try installing to see if that helps
<Polarbeer> I need help burning an audio cd with K3b from mp3 files. It claims that they can't be burned "due to an unsupported format".
<flo__> thx
* __osh__ is a "Right tool for the job" kind of guy.
<flo__> abattoir: thx for the help
<saltro> freddy si cache solo keria saber si ahbia alguien de mi pais no te preocupes que me voy altiro ;)
<saltro> ok men
<__osh__> !tell saltro about es
<otaku-san> ....I don't think theres a ubotu for that...heheh ;)
<dragonkh> grisha_: heya - thanks for the help earlier I now have my dual head running nicely :)
<otaku-san> oh and he did...I just was able to understand from there conversation what they said
<grisha_> dragonkh: yw
<otaku-san> *just able too
<dragonkh> grisha_: do you know anything about compiz :)
<abattoir> !info libk3b2mp3
<ubotu> Package libk3b2mp3 does not exist in dapper
<grisha_> dragonkh: nope
<abattoir> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<abattoir> Polarbeer: do you have that installed? ^^^^
<Polarbeer> dunno, let me check...
<abattoir> flo__: i'm not exactly on a fast connection... so it might take some time...
<dragonkh> :)
<__osh__> !info drupal
<ubotu> drupal: fully-featured content management/discussion engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.8-1 (dapper), package size 476 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<flo__> abattoir: i can wait
<abattoir> flo__: ok :)
<Polarbeer> abattoir: no i haven't
<abattoir> Polarbeer: ok, then please install it :)
<__osh__> Now that's a shame. Drupal 4.5.8 is an ancient version. Too bloody old to be useful to anyone. I think the #drupal guys are at 4.7 something.
<Polarbeer> ok
<alex_> sorry i have a stupid question, but how to get symbols like the dust bin and my home directory on my desktop??????????
<abattoir> Polarbeer: that is needed for k3b to decode the mp3s
<Polarbeer> I see
<I_Died_Once> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<abattoir> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<abattoir> I_Died_Once: try the 'sudo fuser...' command
<abattoir> alex_: you can drag and drop them from the menu to your desktop....
<Polarbeer> abattoir: you are my hero of the day! thank you a thousand times!
<I_Died_Once> I still get the same error
<abattoir> Polarbeer: no problem :)
<abattoir> I_Died_Once: do you have another instance of adept/apt-get/synaptic/aptitude running?
<I_Died_Once> no, i've restarted the system several times since getting it and coming here
<Agios> delete the lok files
<Agios> lock
<I_Died_Once> where are they?
<alex_> it doesnt work?
<I_Died_Once> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock  - - did not work
<abattoir> alex_: you mean the drag and drop doesnt work?
<Agios> /var/lib/dpkg/
<Agios> there are two IIRC
<I_Died_Once> rm lock
<I_Died_Once> /var/lib/dpkg$ ls
<I_Died_Once> alternatives   cmethopt        info     parts             status
<I_Died_Once> available      diversions      lock     statoverride      status-old
<I_Died_Once> available-old  diversions-old  methods  statoverride-old  updates
<alex_> no
<alex_> it doesnt work!
<I_Died_Once> bleh, its about time to reinstall a new flavor of linux anyway
<abattoir> flo__: can you re-try installing the .deb... because i'm shown an EULA
<ulixes> qualcuno italiano??
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> ulixes: ^^^
<abattoir> or flo__ could help you :P
<ulixes> ok :D
<flo__> abattoir: did u use adept?
<abattoir> flo__: nope... apt-get
<abattoir> flo__: it shouldnt work w/ adept... as it cant handle interactivity well
<flo__> i'll try again!!!
<flo__> abattoir: i think i can doit with synaptic :-)
<abattoir> flo__: hmmm... i dont know... from what i've heard synaptic doesnt do that well either... but then i havent tried...so dont know
<flo__> donnit...the console inside synaptic works well it seems, thx for the help
<abattoir> flo__: ok... np :)
<Ademan> ubuntu has no "registry" like windows right? or one that can be modified by any old program right? its only for configuring gnome... right?
<abattoir> Ademan: linux doesn't work like windows... hence no registry... about gnome configuration, i think you are better off asking at #ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Ash-Fox> !pppoa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppoa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kim_> Hello
<dragonkh> hi
<kim_> Can someone help me with a Konqueror issue?
<dragonkh> whats up ?
<kim_> well... whenever I click a link on a PHP site (that leads to another PHP page), Konqueror doesnt know what to do with the link... it asks me if it should open it in Kate or download it :S
<fdoving> that's a server problem, most likely.
<fdoving> kim_: does for example: http://frode.kde.no/ip.php work?
<kim_> it happens on several sites, ubuntuforums is one of them
<fdoving> oh.. ok.. hang on then.
<kim_> fdoving, the page works, but if I would click a link... it would complain
<fdoving> kim_: ok, understand. did you edit filetypes for konqueror?
<kim_> fdoving, no. It started happening after I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4
<fdoving> kim_: ah.. kde 3.5.4 on dapper has some issues.
<kim_> fdoving, ahaa :/
<kim_> fdoving, any way to fix it?
<fdoving> kim_: anyway.. if you open konqueror -> configure konqueror -> file associations -> search for php
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can manually install the w32 codecs ? cant see them in adept ?
<fdoving> kim_: what do you have there?
<kim_> fdoving, I will look
<kim_> fdoving, x-php
<kim_> fdoving, no application is assosiated with it..
<fdoving> kim_: ok, what about the embeded tab?
<flo__> abattair: i'm installing window$$ on vmware this way i can  view the zbrush site that usses flash9 (these suns of a %&&%$) kubuntu roks
<Ademan> abattoir: so i can simply delete all of the files and directories the program created? (as long as it wasnt installed through a package manager) ?
<kim_> fdoving, "Ask whether to save to disk instead" is checked. and the only entry in Services is "Embeded Advanced Text Editor"
<slow-motion> n8
<Freddy2> fdoving: i think it's only for local files, not for links inside the web browser
<fdoving> Freddy2: that depends.
<luxlux> is the current apt.sources accurate? or did i need to use mirrors?
<leticia> hola
<kim_> hola
<leticia> soy nueva
<Freddy2> #kubuntu-es para hablar en espaol
<leticia> es que tengo una mierdita de modem.. y estoy probando todas las cositas de linux.......
<leticia> por linux digo
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<leticia> ok.......
<waspius> i just reinstalled kubuntu and i am setting it up...whick is the proper xine player?
<Freddy2> "proper xine player"???
<waspius> apt-get install xine what?
<Freddy2> hmm i use adept and mplayer.. sorry XD
<waspius> xine is for dvd etc
<Freddy2> mplayer too
<fdoving> waspius: the good old xine player is in the 'xine-ui' package.
<waspius> fdoving: ok thanx allot
<Freddy2> but mplayer rox
<Freddy2> XD
<kim_> fdoving, I fixed it. The problem was with HTML. so I set it to embed HTML in the same window using KHTML
<kim_> fdoving, now it works! =D
<fdoving> kim_: great! :)
<waspius> fdoving: i installed but it came up twice in multimedia menu:(
<fdoving> kim_: that's logical, as php scripts spit out html, just me not thinking. :)
<kim_> fdoving, lol. Well, the error is also mine then since I knew that PHP is translated to html by the server...
<kiwi> khkjhkjh
<kiwi> hmmm what is this
* kiwi the
<jarska> hi guys
<kiwi> hello
<jarska> I'm having a problem with kaffeine media player
<kiwi> your not the only one
<jarska> orly :D do ya guys know how to fix it?
<StrudelNinja____> Is kde-look.org the best place to look for kde themes?
<StrudelNinja____> I was having problems with amaroK, I unintalled and reinstalled and it fixed them
<Freddy2> StrudelNinja____: that's a great place, yes
<jarska> this says something like "error while loading a library or an unpacker. dvixc32.dll
<Freddy2> jarska: try mplayer
<jarska> hmm...
<D4rkly> if i try and play a .mov the sound is very slow and lots of clicking ??
<D4rkly> http://images.apple.com/movies/wb/the_wicker_man/the_wicker_man_1080p.mov
<StrudelNinja____> and how can I find out my KDE version? if possible?
<Freddy2> well, go to konqueror / help / about kde (for example)
<StrudelNinja____> ah
<StrudelNinja____> that was obvious ><
<ulixes> a question
<ulixes> how to register a nick?
<ulixes> i do not remeber
<ulixes> the command
<Freddy2> /msg nickserv help
<ulixes> ok thz
<jarska> i just installed my mplayer but i cant find it,
<jarska> sorry i'm beeing noob.
<Freddy2> jarska: which mplayer?
<jarska> mplayer.
<jarska> :D
<Freddy2> nono XD try in console -> which mplayer
<jarska> thnx
<Ryoga85> | bye all people on freenode | [amsg] 
<jarska> why nothing happens when i try to open mplayer?
<jarska> on konqueror
<jarska> *in.
<Freddy2> mplayer is a command line program
<Freddy2> if you want gui try gmplayer
<Freddy2> but better check if it works at command line.. it's possible that you need to install some codec packs
<cvasilak> people please update your kubuntu with the latest packages from beerokid in particular the libfreetype stuff, the fonts now look AWESOME, REALLY AWESOME!!!
<jarska> i am so fucked up with this linux.
<Hawkwind> jarska: Easy on the language please
<jarska> hawkwind: k
<Search4Lancer__> anyone know how I can get pics off my Sony camera via USB? Apparently Kubuntu doesn't like it
<jarska> so what do i have to do to open the mplayer?
<Freddy2> type gmplayer
<Freddy2> but having only installed it you won't probably be able to play many files.. there are lots of missing codecs as i've said
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can play .mov's smoothly ??
<Ash-Fox> # I just died in your arms tonight, must of been something you said.
<Freddy2> D4rkly: with which player?
<D4rkly> in konq
<Freddy2> kmplayer plugin?
<D4rkly> not sure :)
<Freddy2> xD
<cvasilak> join #freetype
<phreakys> damn those mesa drivers
<D4rkly> 2 secs ill try in kaffeine
<phreakys> slow shit
<phreakys> i need it to be ati again, but its all mesa now
<phreakys> dont know how
<phreakys> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually.
<phreakys> followed this crap tutorial
<Freddy2> fglrx?
<D4rkly> still f****d in kaffeine :) http://images.apple.com/movies/wb/the_wicker_man/the_wicker_man_1080p.mov
<Freddy2> D4rkly: for third time tonight -> switch to mplayer (and install kmplayer plugin for konqueror if you use this browser)
<phreakys> yea
<phreakys> fglrx shit
<Freddy2> hmm
<Freddy2> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phreakys> tnx, ill try that
<bauch> hi@all
<_gpg_> hey
<fdoving> hi.
<grisha_> bye all. Good night.
<mr_clark> Hi guys. I installed Debian and upgraded kde to 3.5.4 from Kubuntu packages. How do I select 3.5.4 in Debian? When I restart X I still get 3.3.
<rOOb> hello all i kinda want to try xgl and everything so im folllowing this how-to : http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=617.0 and i added the deb repos recomended but when i use apt-get update i get this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/61 how can i fix this any ideas?
<Freddy2> hmm are debian and kubuntu repositories "compatible"?
<mr_clark> I thought they were. Am I wrong?
<crimsun> generally, no, unless you mean source-wise, in which case the answer is "only sometimes."
<waspius> hi...if i install build-essentials do i need anything else with it?
<mr_clark> okay. Then that probably explains the problems I'm having. So is there a way to get 3.5 on Debian without installing Kubuntu. Yes, I know thats a risky question to ask in a Kubuntu channel.
<Hawkwind> rOOb: As the how-to on my forums state, you need to import the keys.  It's merely a warning letting you know that you don't have the right gpg key imported for the repo.  It won't hurt anything if you ignore it
<Hawkwind> waspius: Depends....most likely not.  But it all depends on what the app you are wanting to compile needs/requires
<waspius> ie..do i need to install any dependencies it might have?
<Hawkwind> mr_clark: Might ask in #Debian since that channel is geared towards their distro
<rOOb> Hawkwind, i dont see any where it says how to import the keys?
<Hawkwind> waspius: If you use sudo apt-get install build-essentials it will install the deps for you
<waspius> Hawkwind: ok thanx
<Hawkwind> rOOb: It doesn't tell you that.  Just ignore it.  It's not going to hurt anything
<rOOb> Hawkwind, k.....i just wanted to make sure that they where added..
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Look at the post on the LFD forums that has the sources.list  and grab a command from there and modify it
<rOOb> k will do that thanks man
<h3sp4wn> mr_clark: sid has 3.5.4 - etch has 3.5.3
#kubuntu 2007-08-13
<jhutchins> Assid: Notice the three commented lines at the top of the file in /peers.
<ryan_> what was the kubuntu gutsy channel again ?
<stdin> #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> Assid: These pass information to the client.
<ryan_> thx
<runlevelten> orpheus is really nice if you want a full player UI :)
<runlevelten> ie in a console.
<jhutchins> Assid: The line Server IP:benson uses DNS to return the IP of "benson".
<Assid> hrmm
<stdin> runlevelten: yeah, VLC has an ncurses interface too :)
<Assid> one sec
<jhutchins> Assid: You would probably either put the full IP of the destination server, or the fqdn.
<xsacha> hi, is there any way i can make kubuntu cache a copy of firefox so it starts faster? it's just every other program (either because it's cached or uses qt libraries) starts instantly and firefox is taking a few seconds
<runlevelten> I didn't know that. I use orpheus for my c64mode player. It looks wicked in that commodore font.
<stdin> xsacha: that's because firefox is staticly linked, so it had to load it's own librarys every time.
<jhutchins> Assid: for me the hard parts were getting the exact match between the "name" line in the peers file and the password line in the secrets file.
<ryan_> firefox doesn't come with Kubuntu ?
<runlevelten> xsacha: 1. Run firefox, 2. use kdocker to drop it in the tray. That is basically what a firefox preloader does anyway.
<stdin> ryan_: no, not by default
<stdin> just watch out for those forefox memory leeks
<jhutchins> ryan_: By default jubuntu uses konqueror.
<ryan_> wow that sucks. How is Konqueror ? I haven't used it but assuming its not even close to firefox or am i wrong ?
<stdin> ryan_: no, you are wrong
<xsacha> runlevelten: ok
<stdin> ryan_: a lot of firefox's UI is based on konqueror
<killown|away> how do I to install java on kubuntu? "I need it to start mercury messenger"
<ryan_> Well thats a good thing then lol . I don't have to get firefox. It supports flash etc right ?
<stdin> ryan_: konqueror has had tabbed browsing for years and add blocking built in
<stdin> ryan_: konqueror supports flash and java. yes
<ryan_> if i saved my bookmarks outta firefox can I import them easily in to konqueror
<Assid> jhutchins: how do i do the serverip
<jhutchins> ryan_: firefox handles some javascript pages a little better, that's probably something I could fix if i wanted to.
<Assid> part
<jhutchins> Assid: ok, where i have "# Server IP: benson", replace "benson" with the IP.
<runlevelten> xsacha: you may need to configure your default browser so it always opens in an existing firefox, too.
<Assid> doi need the # ?
<jhutchins> in /etc/ppp/peers/benson
<jhutchins> Assid: Yes.
<jhutchins> Assid: It's wierd, but it needs commented commands to work.
<Assid> okay done
<Assid> still doesnt work
<stdin> ryan_: firefox just stores it's bookmarks as html files, konqueror can then read that and import them
<Assid> jhutchins: lets do this tomorrow.. its almost 4 am here
<Assid> i bet sleep deprivation is contributing
<jhutchins> Assid: Sure.
<runlevelten> xsacha: actually, scratch that, you don't need to any more
<Assid> thanks mate.. appreciate it
<jhutchins> Wow.  It's 5:24 PM here.
<xsacha> runlevelten: ok :P
<runlevelten> xsacha: and now I have instantly starting ff too - thanks, heh
<xsacha> :)
<xsacha> using kdocker?
<Assid> jhutchins: yeah.. its called INTERNET
<Assid> hehe
<runlevelten> Yeah.
<Assid> they really should get kvpnc working
<Assid> a nice dialer makes the difference to people
<Assid> specially if linux does want to get more corporate desktops behind them
<runlevelten> kdocker hides the running ff you need to be tidy
<runlevelten> who is linux? How do you get stuff behind them?
<jhutchins> Assid: The problems are that ppp is an increasingly obsolete protocol, and the tools have been moving and changing without getting cleaned up.
<runlevelten> ;)
<jhutchins> Assid: I agree, and will see if I can file a bugreport on it.
<saylar> hey guys
<jhutchins> Assid: Erm, actually, I have one filed, I'll see if I can get someone to look at it.
<Assid> thanks
<Assid> pick your brains in the AM if your up
<saylar> someone here familiar with fdisk?
<runlevelten> hello saydar :)
<jhutchins> Assid: It worked fine in the previous release, but got out of sync with the back-end.
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> i cant access my box if it goes down
<saylar> i'm having trouble creating partitions, mostly i'm an idiot ;)
<Assid> no vpn.. no access to remote
<jhutchins> Assid: I'm mostly here 16:00 - 01:00 GMT
<xsacha> runlevelten: mm so the trick is to use minimise instead of quit whenever you want to close firefox?
<Assid> jhutchins: kudos..
<Assid> adieu
<xsacha> ok
<jhutchins> Speaking of which, time to go feed the horses.  l8r all.
<runlevelten> xsacha: Yeah, just keep an instance loaded :)
<saylar> is it even possible to have 5 different partitions on one physical hdd?
<xsacha> it'd be good if whenever i quit, it loaded up a new one in kdocker
<ryan_> Kubuntu on startup gets about half way across the progress bar then kinda hangs for a good 1-2 minutes. It does eventually boot fine but is there a way I can speed that up at all ?
<dedi> im looking for an alternate kliibdo
<xsacha> ryan_: hang? :\ for 1-2 minutes? when exactly? the splash screen?
<surgy> i have mplayer and i have vlc and i have all of the libdvd modules, why cant i watch the 300?
<xsacha> takes less than a minute to get to workable desktop from pressing power button
<ryan_> part where it says Kubuntu with the loading bar
<xsacha> somethin bad there :(
<ryan_> goes half way then stays there for awhile
<surgy> anyone have any ideas?
<runlevelten> xsacha: Easily done by wrapping firefox in a script - that's a lot of unnecessary overhead, though
<stdin> surgy: have the libdvdcss2 one?
<xsacha> ryan_: theres a way to see the text output instead.. i forgot key combo. then you'd be able to see what it spending all that time
<xsacha> runlevelten: alright
<surgy> stdin: thats not even an install candidate
<runlevelten> I'm sure there's another docker xsacha, that lets you turn the close button into "dock"
<runlevelten> alldock?
* runlevelten looks
<stdin> surgy: yes, I know, you have to install that for encrypted DVDs tho
<stdin> surgy: it's technically illegal in the US...
<surgy> how do i get it if its not in the repos?
<runlevelten> xsacha: alltray
<xsacha> ok
<runlevelten> works just fine. the close button is docking it
<stdin> surgy: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xsacha> but that'll happen for all apps or just firefox?
<runlevelten> only for apps you dock
<ryan_> yea im hoping watching my dvd's and divx movies on my laptop is as easy as it was under ubuntu running gnome. When i opened one it had me download some drivers that fixed them all in on e shot
<xsacha> k
<stdin> surgy: actually, you can just do "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<runlevelten> xsacha: once you've told it where the close button is on windows, on your firts run, you can stick a script with the following in .kde/Autostart
<runlevelten> alltray firefox
<runlevelten> :)
<xsacha> mmm sometimes clicking x in corner puts it on dock and sometimes it quits
<runlevelten> then you'll get it started with kde, and firefox will appear nice and quickly when you open pages, and dock when you click the x
<xsacha> it's like i have to press it exactly in the centre
<runlevelten> xsacha: really? I can't reproduce that here...
<runlevelten> what window decoration are you using? I use crystal
<xsacha> domino..
<xsacha> looks like this: http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/2876/firefoxqi8.png
<xsacha> mm no it seems to be just random.. i click in centre and it still quits sometimes
<runlevelten> weird, can't get that to happen on mine
<xsacha> i get this after running alltray -configure and selecting the X again:   (alltray:6786): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xsacha> mm it's working now :D
<xsacha> thanks
<runlevelten> ;)
<sayers> is avi a restricted format?
<yeniklasor> stdin : How to remote desktop with another Kubuntu(on network) ?
<runlevelten> time to game before sleep. night all :)
<sayers> yeniklasor: why not do it on that computer
<sayers> yeniklasor: Never mind, sorry read that completly wrong
<sayers> I thought you said remove.
<stdin> sayers: avi isn't a format, it's a "container" it can use any number of different codecs, some (most) of which are restricted
<sayers> Learn something new everydya
<stdin> yeniklasor: I just use SSH to do that
<stdin> yeniklasor: there is VNC too
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<yeniklasor> ok how to ssh? "ssh usr@192.168.2.3" like this?
<sayers> stdin: And what would I need to view the avi movie?
<stdin> yeniklasor: yep, but that will give you command line access only, add "-Y" after "ssh" to be able to start graphical applications
<wolferine> anyone want to assist with setting up my webcam, I have been reading all day and it doesnt look like I can get it by myself
<stdin> sayers: depends on the codec
<sayers> in /genral/
<yeniklasor> stdin : thanks for all
<stdin> sayers: you probably need the w32codecs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo#w32codecs
<stdin> yeniklasor: ofcource you need to have the ssh server installed on the remote system
<stdin> yeniklasor: the "ssh" package will set that up if you haven't got it
<yeniklasor> my kubuntu server laptop has it I think. Now rebooting
<xsacha> what about KDRC?
<sayers> that worked stdin
<sayers> Thanks very much so
<stdin> sayers: no problem :)
<stdin> RDC/VNC are good if you need the whole desktop on a remote display, but for single applications and such SSH has much less overhead
<xsacha> can you get a graphical connection with ssh?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> I use it all the time
<wolferine> webcam, anyone?
<xsacha> stdin: what's the command?
<xsacha> cant see it in man
<stdin> xsacha: both the -X and the -Y switches will allow you to do X11 forwarding
<stdin> xsacha: eg: I use "ssh -Y stdin@goku" to run applications from my server (called goku)
<xsacha> ok
<yeniklasor> stdin : "ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.2 port 22: Connection refused"
<stdin> yeniklasor: have sshd installed ? it's not installed by default, the "ssh" package installs it
<yeniklasor> ok
<yeniklasor> is it possible to download or upload a file from ssh server or ssh client ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: yes, that's what the command "scp" does
<yeniklasor> ok
<stdin> yeniklasor: you can do it from konqueror too, "sftp://user@server"
<yeniklasor> oh that is great
<holycow> man, every time
<holycow> i've started using konversation and its amazing how much more advanced it is over xchat
<holycow> this happens over and over again every time i compare gnome versus kde apps
<holycow> as much as i like gnome this is just an interesting phenomenon
<xsacha> what changed recently? konversation looks same to me :)
<holycow> probably nothing, i'm a new user.  konversation just works
<xsacha> same as about november last year anyway
<holycow> in xchat if i need to join two different networks i haveto open two windows
<holycow> in konversation it works how i was expecting it to
<xsacha> really? 2 windows to join 2 networks?
<stdin> konversation is much cleaner and less '90s feeling :p
<xsacha> i thought xchat had it all in 1, same as konvo
<holycow> i couldnt' find a way to set that up, it was totally annoying anyway
<yeniklasor> stdin : it says there is no sshd package
<xsacha> sshd is in the ssh package
<stdin> yeniklasor: yes, like I said, it's called "ssh"
<yeniklasor> ok
<holycow> xchat JUST got the 'tree view' of the channels like 6 months ago too
<holycow> i bet konversatio nhad that for ages
<xsacha> tree view?
<xsacha> like server and then underneath it   -  channelname    - channel2name
<holycow> on the left hand side yeah
<holycow> instead of tabs
<xsacha> do you know that is no longer the default in konversation for kubuntu now? :O
<holycow> appearently but at least i can switch it back
<xsacha> apparently it wasnt default in standard konversation before, have to change it in options
<holycow> i don't understand why tabbed view is preffered, that makes no sense to me
<xsacha> i dont know why it isnt default though.. looks better than the tabs underneath
<holycow> the only thing i don't like about kde developers is they insist on using every window margin to stick fricking tabs and widgets in
<xsacha> i emailed the maintainer about it and he gave me about 3 reasons
<holycow> very annoying but still
<stdin> xsacha: because a few (vocal) people complained all over the kde.org bug tracker
<holycow> stdin: really?
<holycow> what assholes thats so stupid
<stdin> "ooh, it doesn't fit in to the default KDE"
<stdin> so change it that, gah
<holycow> every irc client on the planet has the tree view as default, its what people expect
<stdin> </rant>
<holycow> well as long as it can be changed back, no biggie
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heya
<xsacha> tree view: http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/2107/konversationyc1.png
<xsacha> The two primary reasons for the bottom default setting are as follows: - Tab bars are the more prevalent interface element for applications of this nature throughout KDE, such as Kopete and Konsole.
<xsacha> - The left-hand alternative was primarily added for users who run into the space constraints of the bottom tab bar due to having many channels open. For a scenario with only a few channels, on the other hand, it's a poor use of space.
<leus> how do i install or upgrade my kde 3.5.6 to kde4
<leus> how do i install or upgrade my kde 3.5.6 to kde4?... pls.
<xsacha> leus: using feisty or gutsy?
<stdin> leus: KDE4 isn't out yet
<stdin> leus: only a beta
<stdin> leus: and you can't replace KDE3x with KDE4
<xsacha> leus: you can install kde4 beta along side kde3 in feisty or gutsy and then run it in a nested X server (Xephyr)
<unclemike> ? anyone useing kde4.0 beta1
<xsacha> instructions are here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<stdin> also in the /topic :)
<unclemike> i was just woundering how kde4.0 is
<stdin> it's not kde 4.0 yet :) and it's still very beta
<unclemike> its kde4.0 beta1
<stdin> unclemike: no, it's kde4 beta 1, kde4.0 hasn't been released
<unclemike> or download each opackage is kde 3.92
<kubuntu> i just klicked on my trash can and it asked me what do i want to open it with? anybody know about that?
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu, try konq
<kubuntu> oh damn, i just uninstalled konq. thanks hitman
<Xera^> http://pastebin.com/m2fab55f4
<Xera^> Does this mean anything to anyone?
<stdin> Xera^: what application?
<hitmanWilly> Xera^, mono error, looks like, what were you running?
<Xera^> SHHelper
<Xera^> Slavehack proggy
<Xera^> Want me to upload?
<hitmanWilly> never heard of it
<Xera^> Probably not
<stdin> is it from the repositories ?
<stoned> hi
<Xera^> No, stdin
<stoned> how hard is it to install flash on 64bit
<stoned> ?
<Xera^> Not hard
<stoned> really
<stdin> Xera^: then you'd have to report that to the people that make/distribute it
<stoned> Xera^: what do i have to do
<hitmanWilly> at least not anymore
<hitmanWilly> !64
<stoned> stdin: howdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<stdin> stoned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stoned> thanks
<stoned> you rock
<stdin> yes, I know :P
<hitmanWilly> ugh, rebuilding my gentoo box right now, heh...
<kubuntu> -e Starting wicrawl installation:
<kubuntu> Installing base files in:   [/usr/local/wicrawl] 
<kubuntu> Installing binaries in:     [/usr/sbin] 
<kubuntu> Installing config files in: [/etc/wicrawl] 
<kubuntu> Installing docs in:         [/usr/share/doc/wicrawl] 
<kubuntu> # Directories, perl modules, and conf files
<kubuntu> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `discovery/apcore': No such file or directory
<kubuntu> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<kubuntu> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<kubuntu> anyone know about checkinstall
<Xera^> Don't paste in the channel.. :|
<stdin> !paste | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stoned> if I do all this kubuntu will have amd64 + java + flash?
<kubuntu> sorry bout that
<stdin> stoned: yeah
<stoned> ok
<stoned> I am booted under ubuntu amd64
<stoned> can i just pop in the kubuntu 64 cd? or must I reboot with kubuntu 64?
<greenkobold> i have downloaded a .deb file, i cant install it by clicks because it prompts that it requires some dependencies
<greenkobold> how do i install those dependencies?
<kubuntu> sudo apt-get -f install
<hitmanWilly> stoned, ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distro with different apps
<kubuntu> for dpends
<stdin> greenkobold: try "sudo apt-get -f install" in konsole
<stoned> I don't want ANY gnome CRAP installed
<stdin> stoned: install kubuntu-desktop and the follow www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<hitmanWilly> stoned, ok, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<kubuntu> checkinstall never works for me anyone know about it?
<hitmanWilly> stoned, while in sudo -i
<stdin> kubuntu: you'll have to report your errors to the people that make it
<DJAnubis> hey
<DJAnubis> someone here may be more helpful -.-
<DJAnubis> I need help using GParted
<Sanne> stoned: I also prefer KDE, but that doesn't mean GNOME is crap. That's not a nice attitude.
<kubuntu> stdin - does checkinstall work for u?
<stoned> does overclocking affect 64bit differently?
<stoned> if you get erros in kubuntu and apps shut down or crash could be because of that?
<stoned> from 1866 mhz to 3500mhz
<stdin> kubuntu: most of the time, but I prefer to "debianize" the packages
<greenkobold> stdin: strange, I though that command was wrong, for I could have many diferent .deb files on the sabe directory, so what would the system understand
<stoned> 32bit runs solid, however I get errors in 64bit
<stoned> anyone know anything bout this?
<kubuntu> i thought thats what checkinstall did. debanize
<hitmanWilly> stoned, 64 bit is still a bit buggy
<stdin> kubuntu: not a proper .deb, it's just a wrapper for "make install"
<saylar> runs smooth on my server ;)
<hitmanWilly> stoned, plus 32 bit doesn't stress the cpu as much
* DJAnubis is thoroughly nausiated
<kubuntu> stdin: if i make on my own, it doesnt work either
<stoned> so maybe I should clock down?
<stdin> greenkobold: that command is just used to fix dependencies, you already tried to install a deb but it needed other packages, so apt got them for you then continued the install
<stoned> i have only 1gb ram
<stoned> does that effect 64bit performanc?
<Xera^> "only"
<hitmanWilly> stoned, that's plenty
<stoned> ok
<stdin> kubuntu: it won't work if the package won't compile/install normally
<stoned> how about X1900xtx driver
<stoned> fglrx under 64bit?
<DJAnubis> can someone PM me if they can help me with GPArted, I'm sick from looking at the text go by
<stoned> it works?
<kubuntu> ive tried several .tgz installs to no avail
<hitmanWilly> stoned, fglrx is crap normally...
<stoned> well im sorry
<stdin> DJAnubis: it would be better if you actually asked the question
<stoned> but that is the card I bought
<hitmanWilly> stoned, probably more so under 64
<stoned> cuz im an idiot
<stoned> i guess i'll just run 32bit then
<hitmanWilly> stoned, im not trying to insult you, im just saying that the driver has issues
<greenkobold> hum, thanks stdin, that was great
<stoned> hitmanWilly: i know
<stoned> hitmanWilly: did I come off as defensive?
<stoned> my bad
<kubuntu> i have 64 but only use 32
<hitmanWilly> stoned, its ok :)
<stoned> so 32 or 64?
<hitmanWilly> stoned, if its any consolation to you, im setting up a 64 bit gentoo box right now :P
<stoned> you decide for me
<hitmanWilly> stoned, sorry, we're not M$ here
<stoned> haha
<stoned> ok
<stoned> may I ask you to suggest then?
<stoned> not decide
<stdin> stoned: you'll probably have less trouble with 32bit tbh (but it's your choice :P )
<stoned> I bought this cheap piece of crap cpu so I can overclock it
<hitmanWilly> stoned, if it was me, I would stick to 32 unless you really know what you're doing
<stoned> I figured, 64bit would be twice as fast
<stoned> cuz its 32+32
<hitmanWilly> stoned, especially on a buntu machine
<stdin> stoned: you know overclocking can damage the CPU (and possibly RAM)?
<stoned> stdin: really?
<stdin> yes
<stoned> omg!
<Xera^> lo
<Xera^> lol
<stoned> you are joking!?
<stoned> right?
<stdin> no
<stoned> wow, you actually fell for tht
<stoned> :)
<stdin> stoned: read about it on wikipedia
<stoned> I have a massive 900gram copper block with 8 heatpipes
<holycow> stoned 64 isn't actually twice as fast
<saylar> you never know stoned, this is the interwebs ;)
<stoned> I have 8 fans in my system
<holycow> infact 64 bit is sometimes slower for the same tasks
<saylar> people do all kinds of crazy stuff
<stdin> stoned: heat isn't the only cause of damage...
<holycow> there are actually very few things that can actually use 64 bit cpus properly
<holycow> 3d rendering, large databases, video editing apps are a few that are suited for that task
<stoned> I have a successful overclock, almost 1 year running 24/7 solid from 1866mhz core 2 duo d6300 to 3500mhz
<stoned> I have fan on my northbridge heatsink
<stoned> turst me, I know how to OC
<stoned> I just don'tk now 64bit as much
<stdin> stoned: just saying
<stoned> or how it works or affects anything
<holycow> for the average desktoip application, even if it is recompiled for 64 bit support, it a) isn't programmed for 64 bit support and franklly doesn't really need 64 bit support
<stoned> i appreciate your concern
<stoned> hell, my mobo doesn't even have solid state capacitors
<stoned> i like to live da vida loca
<stoned> haha
<stoned> my last one I overclocked, after 4 years of working great, the capacitors blew up
<stoned> it was like a gunshot
<stoned> purple smoke
<hitmanWilly> uh oh, the magic smoke escaped!
<stoned> but still, I got 4 years out of that machine, and it ran great.  50% oc on that one
<stdin> only 4 years, I have toasters older :p
<stoned> 50% oc for 4 years nonstop and THEN it blew up
<DJAnubis> I need help using GParted, I want to move the unallocated space from place 4 to the install at place 2
<DJAnubis> 1|2      |3            |4      |
<stoned> why do I even need to install ubuntu
<DJAnubis> 1 is linux swtich
<stoned> live cd is just as good
<stoned> just slower
<stoned> hehe
<DJAnubis> alot slower
<DJAnubis> 2 is the install
<DJAnubis> 3 is windows
<stoned> maybe
<hitmanWilly> stoned, and installing stuff is a pain
<DJAnubis> 4 is unallocated
<saylar> DJAnubis, you may wanna try the livecd
<saylar> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DJAnubis> I am
<saylar> oh *g*
<DJAnubis> I need help actually USING it
<stoned> I could extract the kernel/initrd from the cd and then copy the iso on the disk and try to boot the iso through kernel through grub
<stoned> so maybe i don't have to run live cd from cd
<stoned> maybe its possible i have not looked into it
<stoned> is it?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You around?
<hitmanWilly> stoned, actually, yeah, it probably is
<stdin> stoned: yeah, you can run from hdd
<stoned> basically
<stoned> I was pl aying oblivion
<stoned> right
<DJAnubis> errrr
<stoned> so I installed windows xp, and blah blah, all my porn was on ext3
<hitmanWilly> stoned, you can mount iso's as filesystems, so yeah, should be
<DJAnubis> so, can anyone help me???
<stoned> so I mounted ext3 with ext2ifs kernel driver
* DJAnubis has an anneurysm
<stoned> but windows is windows, it shut down crashed, and i got errors in my 500gb ext3 disk
<stoned> so it took me almost a whole night, I went to bed, but it was runniung fsck all night
<stoned> finally got my ext3 volume fixed, and now I'm trying to decide weather to dual boot for gaming, or try something else so that ext3 disk is always available under window
<stoned> did I say porn
<stoned> I meant movies/music
<stoned> ;)
<DJAnubis> damnit, I need some fucking assistance, I don't want to hear about someone's porn recovery story, I've got a bloody headache
<hitmanWilly> DJAnubis, sorry, not really an expert on that particular app
<DJAnubis> ...
<DJAnubis> dangit
<stoned> it was a joke dude
<stoned> c'mon
<stdin> DJAnubis: watch the language..
<DJAnubis> I still have a headache from this stupid situation
<kamva881> Hi all, I have a small problem with the fonts in the terminal. I have a snapshot of it at the following link. http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<stoned> DJAnubis: how about this
<stoned> DJAnubis: go get a drink, take a few deep breaths, relax and come back to tackle the problem with a clamer mind
<kamva881> I use a german key board
<stoned> calmer*
<stoned> DJAnubis: what exactly do you want to know
<DJAnubis> yeah, that always works
<DJAnubis> I just told you
<stoned> you did not tellme anything
<DJAnubis> but you blocked it up with your story dude
<stoned> in fact, you never addressed me ever
<DJAnubis> okay, I'll say it again
<hitmanWilly> DJAnubis, and as far as doing that non-destructively, im not sure if its even possible
<DJAnubis> (11:44:10 PM) DJAnubis: I need help using GParted, I want to move the unallocated space from place 4 to the install at place 2
<DJAnubis> (11:44:26 PM) DJAnubis: 1|2      |3            |4      |
<saylar> is it ext3?
<kamva881> Anybody who can help me with that problems.. Thanks in advanec
<stoned> I use windows tools to move partitions
<DJAnubis> 2 is ext3
<stoned> like, partition magic
<DJAnubis> partition magic won't touch linux
<stoned> it won't?
<DJAnubis> it's paranoid of it
<DJAnubis> yeah
<stoned> life is a biznatch
<DJAnubis> I already tried
<stoned> get used to it
<stoned> is there a #parted?
<stoned> if so, try asking there
<stdin> DJAnubis: then you must have a very old version of it, I have one from a few years ago that loves linux
<DJAnubis> well, just kinda thought, you know, somebody in all of freenode would know something about this program
<Xera^> This is going to sound so stupid but I forgot my MySQL root password, how do I reset it? :|
<stoned> is there a way to convert ext3 to ntfs
* stoned hides
<stoned> don't hit me
<DJAnubis> lol
<stoned> just asking...
<saylar> DJAnubis, look at this article. maybe it helps
<saylar> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<saylar> this is how i did couple of hours ago
<saylar> royal pain in the ass ;)
<stdin> Xera^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Xera^> Thanks
<DJAnubis> saylar, thank you for providing some light on this incredibly open subject
<saylar> no worries man. i know how annoying this issue is. and it seemed so trivial in the beginning, didn't it? ;)
<stoned> i got xp home, pro, vista, debian etch, ubuntu, kubuntu, and all the respective 64bit editions
<DJAnubis> the best part of this page is the "windows Server 2003" ad in the middle
<stoned> now what do i want as my desktop
<stoned> hmm
<saylar> get adblock DJAnubis
<stoned> what to do, what to do /me scratches head
<DJAnubis> well, it's this, or reinstall ubuntu
<saylar> i haven't seen ads for years
<DJAnubis> I don't want adblock
<DJAnubis> I don't use the internet enough to do that
<saylar> so you like ads?
<DJAnubis> I just play games and program a little
<ryan_> so does the Kaffeine player not play much or what??  It wont play my mp3
<saylar> adblock is an extension for firefox, just one click to install it
<kamva881> Hi all, I have a small problem with the fonts in the terminal. I have a snapshot of it at the following link. http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<DJAnubis> meh
<ryan_> or divx.. Vlc seemed to play both fine
<DJAnubis> I don't need it, besides, this is the liveCD
<kamva881> I am also using a German Keyboard.. is this problem any way related to it
<saylar> ah, ok.
<unlovedpanda> hi all :)
<DJAnubis> wow
<DJAnubis> saylar, thanks anyways
<DJAnubis> I'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu
<saylar> good luck ;)
<unlovedpanda> im having troubles installing 6.06 on my twinhead h12y laptop
<DJAnubis> also the main #ubuntu channel is so crowded and nobody answers
<ryan_> so does the Kaffeine media player usually play those files or should I be using vlc etc
<wolferine> can someone help with setting up my webcam, I believe the incorrect drivers are the issue
<Biovore> I like vlc over kaffeine. I use mplayer for most video applications though..
<unlovedpanda> im in the install console and need to rm 8139too.ko but cant navigate to where it is meant to be :p
<unlovedpanda> anyone know where it is?
<ryan_> but does kaffeine usually play divx, mp3, etc after the restricted codecs are installed?
<ryan_> cause mine wont
<wolferine> underdog5004, locate filename
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: /lib/modules/<kernel_Version>/drivers/net
<Biovore> I think
<unlovedpanda> Biovore : what is the kernel version :p
<Biovore> type uname -a
<unlovedpanda> k
<unlovedpanda> thanks
<stoned> ok
<stoned> well
<stoned> I'm not in the gaming mood
<stoned> I guess I'll ditch xp for now
<unlovedpanda> Biovore : cant cd to drivers :(
<ryan_> man I didn't think it would be a big deal switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu... Quite a difference though
<stoned> I got a ghosted copy on a usb disk
<wolferine> someone, help with setting up my webcam?
<unlovedpanda> Biovore : do you know why?
<stdin> wolferine: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<wolferine> stdin, yep
<jamonation> unlovedpanda: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
<stdin> wolferine: and you can't see it ?
<wolferine> stdin, I know I can get it to work, I had it before
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net
<Biovore> Thats where it is on my computer here..
<unlovedpanda> thank you, sorry i should have double checked :p
<wolferine> stdin, easycam fails on making
<jamonation> Biovore's computer != unlovedpanda's computer
<stdin> wolferine: making?
<Biovore> rgr4
<wolferine> stdin, make install actually
<kev_> i recently added kubuntu on a sony vaio laptop that uses windows vista as an OS
<kev_> anyone know if vista could still be functional?
<ryan_> how does it run?
<Biovore> kev_: It is here..
<ryan_> oh. Well vista should be there unless you wiped the drive
<stdin> wolferine: what error?
<Biovore> try sudo make install :-P
<ryan_> grub boot menu should show it at start up. It did on one of my other pcs
<saylar> kev_, kubuntu should have installed grub, a boot manager
<kamva881> Can any one help me please ?
<zarilion> Hi! I'm having some problems with amarok. When i try to start it, the icon just bumps up and down for a while then dissapears. When i try to start it from the terminal nothing happenes. Does anyone have an idea on whats wrong ?
<wolferine> 'Ereur lors de la commande Make Install'
<wolferine> !ask | kamva881
<ubotu> kamva881: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kev_> only thing is that im scared that when i open vista i get a menu, but it wont open unless it does a full check on the hardware
<kev_> n im not sure if it will format the memory
<kamva881> I have already asked my question three times
<kamva881> nobody responded yet.. any ways.. here it is
<ryan_> So did anyone else go from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and have some transition issues between Gnome and Kubuntu. Seemed like it was alot harder getting kde setup the way i needed it.
<Biovore> kev_: you don't format memory.. memory gets reset when you reboot the computer..
<wolferine> !patience | kamva881
<kamva881> I have a small problem with the fonts in the terminal. I have a snapshot of it at the following link. http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<ubotu> kamva881: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wolferine> stdin, 'Ereur lors de la commande Make Install'
<Biovore> kev_: Vista shouldn't care linux is on the disk with it..  all the hardware is still the same..
<kev_> alright, ill try it n hope it doesnt do anything to it ...
<kamva881> ubotu@ I completely understand that and appreaciate the fact that you help people like me..
<stdin> wolferine: english ?
<Xera^> Is there way to get the middle-click scroll thingy in Firefox?
<kamva881> wolferine: I have a small problem with the fonts in the terminal. I have a snapshot of it at the following link. http://www.tlc.unipr.it/kamesh/temp/snap.png
<wolferine> stdin, thats the error
<stoned> alright
<stdin> kamva881: ubotu is a bot
<stoned> im gonna try 64bit
<stdin> wolferine: what does that mean in english ?
<kamva881> stdin: I realised that just now :-)
<wolferine> stdin, its an error during Make install
<wolferine> stdin, as I previously stated
<stdin> wolferine: was that with  "sudo make install" ?
<aguitel> is anyone have nerolinux full version with valid serial?
<Biovore> no one really uses nerolinux..
<Biovore> k3b works better for most things..
<wolferine> stdin, no, thats within the 'easycam' applictaion
<stdin> aguitel: why would you want nerolinux? K3B is much better
<aguitel> it freeze    now
<stdin> wolferine: no, was the command you put in "sudo make install" or just "make install" ?
<unlovedpanda> Biovore : very odd, i cant seem to get into /net ... only goes as far as /drivers
<wolferine> stdin, thanks for your assistance :)
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: whats in drivers?
<unlovedpanda> no idea ... i cant do dir ...
<Biovore> try ls
<unlovedpanda> k
<BluesKaj> evening folks
<Biovore> also I noticed you were talking out rm some kernel module..  you probably don't want to do that..
<unlovedpanda> i do, cause it screws the install
<Biovore> you on the live cd?
<unlovedpanda> kubuntu alternate
<saki_knin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kv4MfhIpVM&mode=related&search=
<Biovore> I don't know if you can remove it from there.. the cd is read-only
<stdin> saki_knin: ??
<unlovedpanda> about to find out :p
<saki_knin> i just wach it. gret video
<stdin> !offtopic | saki_knin
<ubotu> saki_knin: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<saki_knin> ok
<stdin> saki_knin: that's nothing to do with kubuntu support
<saki_knin> you dont know :)
<saki_knin> soe day
<stdin> who doesn't know what?
<saki_knin> this video
<unlovedpanda> Biovore : is rm /net/8139too.ko from /drivers the same as rm 8139too.ko?
<stdin> saki_knin: it's nothing to do with kubuntu ot kubuntu support, take it elsewhere
<saki_knin> ok
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: probably..
<saylar> i can't believe that everything is working like i wanted
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: you can use rmmod 8139too.ko to remove the module from the kernel after it gets loaded.
<saylar> now setting up a backup system is the next issue. any suggestions?
<stdin> Biovore, unlovedpanda: rmmod 8139too, not 8139too.ko
<Biovore> yeah thats it..
<stdin> !backup | saylar
<ubotu> saylar: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<saylar> oh, thx stdin :)
<ryan_> speaking of backup is there a way to image your current setup kinda like making restore cd/dvd's
<ryan_> ?
<ryan_> in Kubuntu
<stdin> ryan_: see the same links above
<ryan_> k
<Biovore> ryan_: well basicly you could tar up your hole harddisk..
<Xera^> Create new database: Documentation
<Xera^> No Privileges
<Xera^> MySQL is broken
<Xera^> D:
<Xera^> I'm logged in as root
<Xera^> :|
<Biovore> it works here..
<Biovore> mysql -u root -p ?
<stdin> Xera^: looked at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc ?
<unlovedpanda> stdin : with rmmod can i add a dir prefix to the filename? rmmod /net/8139too for example?
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: no directory..  the module name is done via a module map..
<ryan_> is there quite a few in here on laptops or mostly desktops? Seems like linux on the desktop is always easy to setup and a pain on the portables
<stdin> unlovedpanda: no, you don't need to do that (it wouldn't work anyway)
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: when you say 8139too  it know what your talking about..
<Xera^> stdin: it worked before trying that mysql root reset thing..
<unlovedpanda> but the dir isnt create until the module is extracted ... but then i have about 2 seconds to type rmmod 8139too before the install crashes
<unlovedpanda> ill try
<jhutchins> unlovedpanda: Somehow I think you might be going after the wrong thing to fix your problem.
<unlovedpanda> stdin Biovore : i cant use rmmod cause im in the install console and it doesnt exist
<jhutchins> unlovedpanda: What are you actually trying to do?
<Biovore> yeah, the install cd isn't a full linux setup..
<unlovedpanda> (jhutchins : install onto my twinhead h12y laptop
<jhutchins> unlovedpanda: Are you using the alternative CD?
<stdin> why do you need to rmmod on the install ?
<Biovore> unlovedpanda: you have a realtek nic?
<unlovedpanda> jhutchins : yes
<unlovedpanda> i have an intel wireless card
<Biovore> ^ I think the module is locking up the installer on his computer..
<unlovedpanda> yes it is
<Biovore> 3945?
<unlovedpanda> yes
<Biovore> works fine here..
<Biovore> I have the same one
<unlovedpanda> well it lock mine up
<stdin> well the 8139too module is for realtek ethernet
<Biovore> 8139too is for realtek nics..
<unlovedpanda> this is a known problem
<stdin> not wireless
<unlovedpanda> =/ ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515574
<jhutchins> unlovedpanda: Is there a way you can tell it not to set up networking?
<xsacha> on alternate cd, use:  brokenmodules=8139too    straight away and install should be fine
<unlovedpanda> it hangs on detecting network hardware
<unlovedpanda> xsacha : will try now, thanks :)
<stdin> unlovedpanda: what does making a custom liveCD have to do with what you're doing?
<miles> xlwE
<miles> hey guys i am depressed!
<unlovedpanda> (stdin : sry, wrong url
<miles> i mean, i am just really depressed here!
<jhutchins> xsacha: Wonderful!
<unlovedpanda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287939&page=2
<jhutchins> xsacha: That's like a kernel boot parameter?
<xsacha> no
<jhutchins> unlovedpanda: Paying attention?
<Biovore> yup.. the installer will detect it though..
<unlovedpanda> a philips x56 == twinhead h12y
<jhutchins> xsacha: Where then?"
<miles> i mean, i am jus so depressed!
<unlovedpanda> jhutchins : yes
<xsacha> o sorry, yes*
<stdin> miles: talk about that in #kubuntu-offtopic
<unlovedpanda> xsacha : do i just add that in the boot options?
<miles> :(
<xsacha> yeah
<stoned> ~hi
<stoned> ~I am installin... wtf is with this tilde
<stoned> I am installing kubuntu64 now.  is there a way to edit the menu.lst before I reboot because I want to take the bootsplash kernel param out
<stdin> stoned: the tribes are gutsy alphas
<stdin> stoned: mount the root partition and edit it
<stoned> I friggin hate that bootsplash
<stoned> in fact, I want a ramdisk without a bootsplash
<ryan_> so i installed the restricted formats through add/remove software yet Amarok still wont play mp3's
<ryan_> says no mp3 support
<xsacha> unlovedpanda: might be interested in this post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showpost.php?s=8773253bef8e9b04a200238653cdb863&p=2745519&postcount=23
<unlovedpanda> xsacha : it still froze on Detecting network hardware ...
<Biovore> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> ryan_: feisty: libxine1-ffmpeg, edgy/dapper: libxine-extracodecs
<ryan_> I already have my cd's archived to mp3 so im not converting them... Rythmbox played them fine under Feisty.
<ryan_> stdin is that a command i run?
<BluesKaj> ryan_: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ryan_> thx
<stdin> ryan_: no, those are the packages you need
<xsacha> unlovedpanda: also this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-376391.html
<jhutchins> ryan_: If you still have that problem, rm ~/.xine
<ryan_> why didn't they make it like Gnome where if you try to open it tells you whats going on and gives you options.. Just kinda weird
<ryan_> do i need to logout or reboot after those codecs install ?
<stdin> ryan_: amarok is supposed to do that
<xsacha> unlovedpanda: "I managed to install Kubuntu by blacklisting, forcing and text installing. Then I spend a few more hours trying to get the WIFI to work...and suddenly it started working."
<stdin> ryan_: just restart the application after
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Just restart the app
<unlovedpanda> xsacha : thanks for the links
<ryan_> k thanks. Yes that fixed it. Just wish they would have made that a little easier. I new that the desktop would be different between Kubuntu and Ubuntu but it seems like different os's. Everything is different.
<arriesp> is there anyone who uses btqueue?
<arriesp> i need to import files from ktorrent
<xsacha> ryan_: just a few programs :P
<ryan_> wow, i guess im just having transition woes. I go to add/remove programs it bounces up and down etc. Then just goes away. Doesn't even open up
<ryan_> next time around it will work etc.
<jcs7778> is there a quick terminal command that will list all the partitions on my hard disk?
<jhutchins> ryan_: Fun.  Another reason to stick with aptitude instead of the gui.
<stdin> jcs7778: sudo fdisk -l
<jcs7778> thanks
<xsacha> is it normal to have 2 partitions start and end at the same place?
<xsacha> /dev/hdb2            9448        9729     2265165    5  Extended              /dev/hdb5            9448        9729     2265133+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ryan_> Well just seemed like after installing Ubuntu so many times I had it down pat "getting restricted codecs,software,etc, " and in Kubuntu it seemed "actually it did" take hours
<stdin> xsacha: they aren't 2 normal partitions
<stdin> xsacha: one is an extended one
<stdin> xsacha: the swap is a logical one
<xsacha> so it's normal for them to have the same Start and End?
<jcs7778> stdin fdisk -l only seems to list the partitions on my external disk and not on my local disk
<stdin> xsacha: yes, because the swap is _inside_ the extended one
<xsacha> ok
<stdin> jcs7778: that with sudo ?
<raylu> how do i recursively rm all files named index.html in a directory?
<jcs7778> no it wasn't but that worked thanks
<xsacha> jcs7778: it should only show partitions that are in /proc/partitions
<xsacha> oh, no sudo
<raylu> i wget -R-ed some stuff and it copied a bunch of index.htmls that i don't need
<stdin> raylu: find /path/to/dir -type f -name "index.html" -exec rm {} \;
<raylu> o.0, thanks
<adenicio> hi my mount partition is not staying mounted.everytime i restart the pc i have to remount it
<stdin> adenicio: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<raylu> can you explain what the {} \; did?
<stdin> raylu: yes...
<ryan_> after you gave me that command now Kaffiene does play the movies, music etc.. lol. I didn't have to install vlc / mpplayer. Although i did want them
<stdin> raylu: "{}" is replaced with the file it found and \; means "end of command"
<xsacha> well find prints out the file (and directory) or something it finds.. so thats what would go into {}
<raylu> what would happen if i didn't use \;?
<adenicio> stdin: its allready in the fstab,the name of the partition with ntfs 3g
<raylu> and why in the world is it {}? isn't it usually $0 or something?
<stdin> raylu: bash would interpreter it as a command separator  and would fail
<stdin> raylu: {} is specific to find
<stdin> adenicio: did you add "auto" to the options ?
<raylu> i see; well thanks. that saved me a bit of itme
<stdin> raylu: when you are bored and have time :p take a look at "man find" it's quite powerful
<raylu> which also means it's quite long :P
<adenicio> stdin: i find the prob the option enable at start up wasnt actvite lol
<raylu> i've tried to use locate whenever possible. i also was trying to use ls to gete something to pipe to rm
<xsacha> grep, cut, head and such are all cool too
<inaety> hello when i try to start various programs in kde i get this error "Could not find mime type 'application/octet-stream'"
<raylu> i haven't found a use for head yet
<xsacha> glxinfo | head -n3
<stdin> raylu: xargs can do that, can be more advanced tho
<raylu> glxinfo...heh.
* hitmanWilly really likes head :P
<xsacha> hitmanWilly: wrong type of head
<stdin> xsacha: you know you don't need the "n" "head -3" works too
<xsacha> stdin: cool :)
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, google double entendre :)
<xsacha> i know
<xsacha> stdin: why doesnt it mention that stuff in man :P
<evri2> can someone help ? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085754.0
<stdin> xsacha: who knows :p
<hitmanWilly> evri2, the reconfigure cmd would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> tho i can't remember if that will reconfig everything it depends on
<xsacha>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kubuntu-desktop is not installed
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, ?
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, unless you don't have kubuntu-desktop installed
<setkeh> xsacha: are you useing ubuntu or definatly kubuntu
<adenicio> stdin: when i go in sys settings in some option they askin me to be admin to enter a passw to config all the time cant i deactivat it?
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, which i wouldn't blame you for :)
<xsacha> definitely kubuntu, but yeah kubuntu-desktop is uninstalled
<xsacha> probably some conflict?
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, did you pull parts of the initial install out?
<xsacha> not that i know of
<stdin> adenicio: you can't really
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, try installing it, see what (if any) errors it pulls
<adenicio> stdin: its anoying
<xsacha> ARGH!
<stdin> adenicio: it's a security feature
<xsacha> The following NEW packages will be installed:  dolphin gdebi-core gdebi-kde kdebluetooth kio-umountwrapper kmplayer-base  kmplayer-konq-plugins kubuntu-desktop language-selector-qt  restricted-manager-core restricted-manager-kde strigi-plugins
<xsacha> dolphin?
<stdin> xsacha: ohh, you're on gutsy?
<xsacha> yeah
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, since when is dolphin a dep of kde?
<xsacha> no idea.. i thought thats kde4
<blaize> hello what is the program I need to download in order to  use windows programs on kubuntu?
<xsacha> im using kde3
<stdin> xsacha: well dolphin is going to be the default for kde4, so we're getting people used to it
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, it may be a gutsy thing vice a kde thing
<xsacha> oh ok, so that's a recent change? dolphin introduced into gutsy kde3?
<hitmanWilly> stdin, it won't be on my system :)
<stdin> xsacha: there's a debate on as to whether to make it default file manager in gutsy
<raylu> lol hitmanWilly
<raylu> i read that and thought your system didn't havce stdin
<raylu> *have
<xsacha> lol
<hitmanWilly> raylu, that would suck
<raylu> ^^
<setkeh> blaize:  you WINE mate :D
<raylu> blaize, what program do you want to use? there's probably an alternative
* hitmanWilly is rebuilding kde 3.5.7 and bored as snot right now...
<blaize> raylu: I am really just wanting to have it ready if i ever do need it
<blaize> setkeh, where would I get this program?
<raylu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<inaety> hello when i try to start various programs in kde i get this error "Could not find mime type 'application/octet-stream'"
<raylu> the repositories have it, blaize
<ryan_> is there any distros that include proprietary drivers/codecs etc??
<raylu> ryan_, for what?
<hitmanWilly> ryan_, vector does, as well as sabayon, IIRC
<setkeh> blaize:  i would google "wine for linux" :D
<stdin> ryan_: there is "ubuntu mint", but it's legality is questionable in some places
<NickPresta> stdin, what are the plans for Dolphin? Replaces Konqueror as a file manager but will Konqueror still be default for browser?
<ryan_> hmmm haent heard of that
<xsacha> yes
<hitmanWilly> doesn't that destroy the whole point of konq, tho?
<xsacha> although my konqueror is screwed since last weeks GTK update. now whenever i view a website that has flash, it freezes. it was just since a silly GTK update
<setkeh> Konqueror isent that great i would still prefer fire fox lol
<raylu> changing the default browser from konq will anger some people
<stdin> NickPresta: dolphin will be the default file manager, konqueror will still be the default web browser (and can be made to be the default file manager if the user wishes)
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, I just installed Dolphin and it appears to be a fairly simple but easily customizable file manager.
<raylu> but really, who cares what's default?
<hitmanWilly> stdin, heh, use krusader over here
<raylu> that's for macs :P
<setkeh> lol
<setkeh> all firefox here XD
<xsacha> any idea when flash on konqueror will be fixed? another gtk update or something?
<xsacha> for gutsy
<hitmanWilly> NickPresta, i've got no problem with dolphin as a file manager, i just think folks are going to be upset when they lose that IE like integration
<stdin> gtk?
<ryan_> yea i dont think konqueror is as good as firefox.
<NickPresta> setkeh, what do you mean Konqueror isn't that great? Superior CSS support and has the some nice built in features (KonqiJS, etc).
<NickPresta> The only thing, I believe, Firefox has over Konqueror is it's vast collection of Extensions
<setkeh> xsacha:  you probably better off useing ff
<xsacha> i have been
<raylu> NickPresta, extend that argument a bit further and we might find ourselves using JScript :P
<ryan_> seems really plain. I really like how firefox has a bookmark bar that goes across the top for your favorite bk marks
<setkeh> NickPresta:  i use firefox for alll that and if you know CSS you shouldent need all that much support lol
<hitmanWilly> ryan_, konq has that too, btw
<xsacha> and konq has mouse gestures.. found that out just recently
<raylu> setkeh, he means it handles CSS more "correct"ly
<hitmanWilly> like ive said before, i've yet to find a web browser that doesn't suck, just konq seems to suck the least right now...
<NickPresta> setkeh, I am speaking of things like CSS3, which means I don't need to use hacks or superfluous HTML
<raylu> hitmanWilly, what have you tried?
<setkeh> so does opera and it really anoying lol
<xsacha> yeah konqueror CSS tables acid test = 100% pass.. no other browser comes close. opera says it will be 100% soon
<xsacha> or is it 100% now?
<NickPresta> xsacha, the acid test doesn't really prove you have good support, it proves that you handle errors well.
<raylu> does google still tell you to stop using opera when you use gmail?
<hitmanWilly> raylu, FF, opera, konq, galeon, dillo, w3m, lynks, elinks, links, links2, etc...
<raylu> hitmanWilly, oh...heh :P
<nikosapi> how come when I open a gtk app remotely via ssh it uses a different style than when I open it locally?
<setkeh> NickPresta:  it can be done in other browsers konq isent the only one lol i can do it all in ff
<hitmanWilly> raylu, i do know what im talking about most of the time
<hitmanWilly> :)
<NickPresta> setkeh, what are you talking about? How can you use CSS3 that isn't supported in Firefox?
<NickPresta> setkeh, xsacha, http://www.css3.info/selectors-test/test.html
<xsacha> thats 100% on konqueror?
<blaize> is there a linux version of aim?
<setkeh> there is an extention that lets firfox handle it
<stdin> inaety: in konqueror > settings > configure konqueror > file associations > application (expand that), if there isn't one called "octet-stream" click add (in the bottom left area), select group: application, and type name: octet-stream
<xsacha> Firefox: From the 43 selectors 26 have passed, 10 are buggy and 7 are unsupported (Passed 357 out of 578 tests)
<raylu> blaize, kopete, gaim, pidgin
<nosrednaekim> blaize: actually yes, but its so outdated as to be terrible
<xsacha> Konqueror: From the 43 selectors 43 have passed, 0 are buggy and 0 are unsupported (Passed 578 out of 578 tests)
<nosrednaekim> its better to use gaim/pidgin
<blaize> will I be able to talk to people using aim?
<hitmanWilly> blaize, yup
<hitmanWilly> blaize, and yahoo, jabber, even IRC all from the same client
<inaety> thanks stdin but it looks i found another fix
<stdin> inaety: removing the .desktop file?
<xsacha> blaize: if you're using kubuntu though, might want Kopete (comes already installed)
<inaety> stdin: yeah
<inaety> stdin: i made a backup don't worry :P
<hitmanWilly> blaize, in fact, it even supports msn
<hitmanWilly> tho why you'd want that is beyond me :)
<ryan_> is gnome or kde updated more then the other at all ?
<stdin> inaety: well, if another application makes that file again, the way I said would be a more permanent fix. but if it works great :)
<xsacha> kopete supports: AIM, Gadu-Gadu, GroupWise, ICQ, IRC, Jabber, Meanwhile, MSN, Testbed, WinPopup and Yahoo
<stdin> ryan_: kde is updated more often than gnome
<hitmanWilly> there ya go :)
<inaety> stdin: i have one of those in my konqueror file associations anyways
<xsacha> stdin: gnome has more developers than kde?
<wolferine> which folder would I add a bash script into, which would load on boot?
<inaety> stdin: it came up when i did pretty much anything like open ktorrent konversation etcetc
<wolferine> /etc/init.d ?
<stdin> xsacha: doubt it
<NickPresta> wolferine, you can put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ryan_> im finally getting used to KDE lol. It's definately gona take some time though. One thing I do like is there lots of options for almost everything which seems like it makes it more customizable
<wolferine> NickPresta, im using Gnome, so that wouldnt work :)
<xsacha> ryan_: thats what most people seem to hate
<stdin> wolferine: it'd be easier to add the commands to /etc/rc.local or you'll have to mess with links
<hitmanWilly> ryan_, kde is vastly more customizable than gnome
<xsacha> ryan_: most people that use gnome
<ryan_> xsacha your on Gnome ?
<wolferine> stdin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<xsacha> kde
<ryan_> ah k
<hitmanWilly> ryan_, the price you pay for it is that it sucks up more resources and has a somewhat steeper learning curve
<ryan_> yea that I have noticed for sure
<stdin> wolferine: ignore them, they know not of which they speak :p just put "rmmod quickcam" and "modprobe quickcam" in /etc/rc.local
<arriesp> is there anyone who uses btqueue?
<ryan_> I got it all setup the way I like it... I'm just dreading when I have to do it again. It took all day lol
<hitmanWilly> stdin, heh, nice hack that...
<Templar> does anyone here know how i could run a program as part of my backgroung so that i cud have info from the web or a live webcam feed in my background
<Templar> without the window controls and frame of possible
<stdin> Templar: right click the desktop > configure desktop > advanced options
<xsacha> hitmanWilly: i dont get the complaints about kde being a memory hog. i have 768mb ram here and it's only using 180MB, the rest is cached and buffers
<xsacha> is 180 a lot?
<stdin> Templar: lets you load web pages as backgrounds
<Templar> on gnome
<xsacha> k
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, its all relative, xfce uses less than half of that
<wolferine> stdin, can I concat sudo to the front of those?
<Templar> or is that just for kde
<wolferine> stdin, and it will work :)
<stdin> Templar: kde (i don't know if gnome can do it)
<stdin> wolferine: you don't need sudo in them, it's already ran as root
<wolferine> k
<stoned> hi
<NickPresta> xsacha, hitmanWilly, Indeed it is relative. If you have 2GB of RAM like I do, it makes little difference if my WM uses 180MB of RAM or if it uses 85MB of RAM. At least for normal desktop use :)
<NickPresta> !hi | stoned
<ubotu> stoned: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<xsacha> NickPresta: but dont most people have atleast 256MB of RAM that want to use KDE?
<wolferine> hmm
<wolferine> those commands mess up my webcam :/
<Templar> so u cud effectively make ur own webpage with info u want for ur background
<NickPresta> xsacha, I used KDE on my old Laptop for a couple years with only 256MB of RAM and it run smoothly most of the time. I wouldn't attempt to use KDE (unless you turn off extra features) with less than 256 of RAM
<hitmanWilly> NickPresta, agreed, same deal here, i just use other WM's for how they look/act not really for resource usage
<stoned> I  have installed kubuntu but I am still in the live cd, I have not yet rebooted.  Is it possible to remove the kernel parameter of ... hi ubotu..., bootsplash.  I know I can do it on the reboot/grub command line, but I want to do it now
<xsacha> 256MB isnt that much of an ask is it? :P
<stdin> stoned: I told you, mount the root partition and edit the menu.lst file
<stoned> oh you did
<hitmanWilly> NickPresta, however, beryl/compiz/whatever_the_name_is_this_week tends to push that evelope, tho :)
<stoned> brb from kubuntu amd74
<stoned> 63
<stoned> 64
<xsacha> this is what i get from top with kde3.5.7: http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/6382/topic4.png
<stoned> hey is 3.5.7 stable/available for kubuntu now?
<blaize> ok so i'm trying to install wine i've enabled the universe repository and i still can't find hte wine package any advice
<blaize> eh nevermind I forgot ot hit apply *embarrassed face*
<NickPresta> stoned, KDE 3.5.7 has been available for kubuntu for a while now
<julius> Hey all, are there any easy front ends to grab themes?
<julius> ive downloaded about 100mb of lib's and i still cant compile any themes
<julius> lol
<wolferine> stdin, looks like I have to do the driver install after each rmmod quickcam, going to try and just do the modprobe quickcam, and see if it works
<NickPresta> julius, themes for what?
<xsacha> julius: what themes exactly?
<stdin> julius: if you need to compile KDE themes you'll need the kde-devel pacakge
<julius> Themes for KDE
<julius> like Qtcurves
<xsacha> hmm? i just load em up in kcontrol?
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, some of the crazier ones require a full compile of the window decorators, widget sets, etc.
<xsacha> oh ok, makes it faster?
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, makes it possible :)
<stdin> xsacha: no, just makes it work :p
<xsacha> okies
<xsacha> must look pretty good then
<stdin> xsacha: they are distributed in source code
<fester> How do I get Kubuntu to make /opt/* writable so I can install a program?
<stdin> !sudo | fester
<ubotu> fester: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hitmanWilly> fester, what are you trying to install?
<blaize> ok i'm very new to linux when I searched wine in the repositories I came up with 5 different results which do I install?
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<julius> stdin: precisely. Are there any frontends to grab em for me?
<stdin> blaize: the one that is called "wine"
<fester> I'm trying to install Medusa4, a CAD program.
<hitmanWilly> !find medusa
<ubotu> Found: medusa, python-medusa, python-medusa-doc
<setkeh> "From the 43 selectors 26 have passed, 10 are buggy and 7 are unsupported" according to this FF is as compatable as conq with css 3 same results
<hitmanWilly> !info medusa
<ubotu> medusa: fast, parallel, modular, login brute-forcer for network services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (feisty), package size 110 kB, installed size 432 kB
<blaize> stdin, so I don't do anything with wine-dev
<xsacha> setkeh: Konqueror: From the 43 selectors 43 have passed, 0 are buggy and 0 are unsupported (Passed 578 out of 578 tests)
<hitmanWilly> ok, not that one :)
<xsacha> Firefox: Firefox: From the 43 selectors 26 have passed, 10 are buggy and 7 are unsupported (Passed 357 out of 578 tests)
<stdin> blaize: not unless you want to compile applications that use wine (which I doubt you do :P )
<blaize> stdin, thank you so much :-D
<stdin> julius: I don't think so, maybe kcontrol has it but not system settings
<setkeh> xsacha:  i got that lin for both of the browsers
<hitmanWilly> fester, just install with sudo/kdesu...
<fester> Meusa is trying to install itself into /opt/medusa4_personal_210, but the system won't let it.
<NickPresta> setkeh, you must be using an older version of KDE then.
<xsacha> setkeh: i got 43/43 for konqueror
<xsacha> using kde and konqueror version 3.5.7
<hitmanWilly> fester, is it a gui installer or a text mode?
<fester> gui.
<hitmanWilly> fester, ok, kdesu <name_of_install_program> in a konsole
<hitmanWilly> fester, that will make the whole file system writable for the install program
<xsacha> setkeh: here, a screenshot: http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/2408/konqhn0.png
<NickPresta> julius, thanks for mentioned qtcurve. I just installed it and it looks great ;)
<fester> I just ran kdesu medusa4_.... in a root on Konsole and got "cannot connect to X server"
<stdin> fester: not in a root terminal
<julius> Nickpresta: How come its so easy!!!!
<nosrednaekim> what is medusa 4?
<julius> ive downloaded now 120mb of packages
<julius> is there a trick to getting dependencies for compiling?
<NickPresta> julius, sudo apt-get install kde-style-qtcurve qtcurve-kde3
<blaize> ok this is the first time i've used linux period so how do I load a program? ie wine
* julius jumps off roof
<fester> Running Kdesu in a plain terminal gives "x-error, bad device"
<xsacha> probably just the wacom device, ignore that
<nosrednaekim> blaize: you run "sudo apt-get install <program name>"
<xsacha> should prompt for password.. no?
<fester> nosrednaekim: Medusa 4 is a 2D/3D CAD program
<nosrednaekim> blaize: or you can run a package manager like adept_manager to browse all the programs available
<nosrednaekim> fester: free?
<blaize> inoserednaekim, I've already installed it I just need to run it now
<stdin> blaize: to run a windows application, open a terminal and do "wine file.exe" (where file.exe is the windows file), and take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#head-3acca7686806077923c05fa38c442e856ffacc54
<julius> NickPresta: where can i view all the precompiled themes?
<fester> nosred: yep!
<setkeh> NickPresta: im not useing KDE i have GNOME
<nosrednaekim> fester: cool, is there a 64 bit version?
<NickPresta> julius, apt-cache search kde-style-*
<xsacha> NickPresta: E: Couldn't find package qtcurve-kde3
<NickPresta> setkeh, then you probably don't have the latest version of KDE/Konqueror
<julius> xsacha: worked for me
<xsacha> :(
<fester> nosred: dunno. Let's concentrate on getting ANY version to work and see if it's any good!
<stdin> xsacha: apt-cache search kde-style
<nosrednaekim> fester: and a link please?i've been looking all over for one of those.
<xsacha> stdin: yeah ive got all the kde-styles
<blaize> stdin, is there a way to run the program wine or is all its meant for is a prerequisite of running the file.exe
<fester> nosred: I'll be back in a ferw minutes...
<xsacha> there's this package that could be it?     qtcurve - This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 and Gtk2 based apps
<stdin> xsacha: have universe enabled ?
<xsacha> yes
<NickPresta> xsacha, you probably don't have the repo. included in your sources.list
<xsacha> which repo?
<setkeh> NickPresta:  yeas i do i updated my system yesterday
<xsacha> i have: http://pastebin.ca/655108
<stdin> blaize: run "winefile" to get a file browser, then just double click the exe of the app
<stdin> xsacha: and you don't see "kde-style-qtcurve" and "qtcurve" ?
<xsacha> i see qtcurve.. not qtcurve-kde3
<xsacha> same thing?
<stdin> xsacha: yeah
<xsacha> ok
<fester> nosredaekim: MEDUSA4: http://www.cad-schroer.com/index.php?land=com&ziel=Products-M4Personal&scr=1.1
<xsacha> blaize: try:    wine notepad
<fester> Now, do we have a way to install it?
<blaize> ok I figured it all out now how do I run mozilla firefox instead of konquerer
<xsacha> blaize: want a shortcut to firefox on desktop?
<blaize> xsacha, ya
<xsacha> or in taskbar..
<xsacha> is firefox installed?
<blaize> xsacha, either one will be great
<blaize> xsacha, it says mozilla-firefox local is installed
<nosrednaekim> fester: I have no clue... whats the download look like.. a tar.gz?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<xsacha> well in taskbar, you can just press the up arrow next to your other application shortcuts and then Panel Menu -> Add Application to Panel -> Internet -> Firefox
<nosrednaekim> hello
<ubuntu_> sorry about my name
<fester> nosrednaekim: medusa_4_210_personal_linux.tar.gz
<xsacha> ubuntu_: /nick nameilikebetter
<ubuntu_> How do I assign swap space?
<nosrednaekim> fester: all I see are windows installation instructions
<ubuntu_> I am inside the live CD
<fester> nosrednaekim: You sign up with the company and they send you a personal key.
<blaize> xsacha, firefox is not under internet
<stdin> ubuntu_ make a new partition and choose swap as the format
<nosrednaekim> fester: hmm ok. well, un zip that tar archive
<nosrednaekim> lets see whats inside.
<stdin> blaize: have you installed firefox yet?
<fester> nosrednaekim: did you download the linux flavor?
<blaize> stdin, it says under adept manager that i've installed hte mozilla-firefox local
<nosrednaekim> fester: nah, I'm on dial-up... i'll have to wait fro tomorrow for my dad to go to work
<fester> Including the key, I have 6 files.
<stdin> blaize: no, install the package called "firefox"
<blaize> I don't see one
<xsacha> sudo apt-get install firefox? or just type in "firefox" in adept
<stdin> blaize: put "firefox" in the search box
<blaize> stdin, i see firefox-web devoloper
<nosrednaekim> fester: what are the file name extensions?
<blaize> I did that
<stdin> blaize: what version of kubuntu do you have ?
<stdin> "lsb_release -cs" to find out
<blaize> stdin, 6.06 lts
<setkeh> ubuntu_: heya dude
<fester> nosrednaekim: .jar,  .tar.gz, and a shell script
<stoned> hi
<stoned> where is kde 3.5.7 for fiesty?
<nosrednaekim> fester: .jar.... thats java.... do you have a java run time enviorment installed?
<joelm>  blaize: K Menu, Run Command, sudo apt-get install firefox
<xsacha> stoned: it doesnt come with 3.5.7?
<stdin> blaize: close adept first
<nosrednaekim> !kde3.5.7 | stoned
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fester> nosrednaekim: I'll check
<xsacha> blaize: adept gives me this for Firefox: http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1607/firefoxob0.png
<stdin> stoned: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<blaize> it says Package Firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package
<nosrednaekim> fester: is there a README or something in there? maybe within that tar.gz?
<stdin> blaize: open adept again, then go to File > Manage Repositories
<stdin> blaize: mane sure they are all selected
<fester> nosrednaekim: There's a README file in English which basically describes the history of the file.
<nosrednaekim> fester: hmmmm ok...no instructions what so ever?
<stdin> blaize: when they are all selected (enabled) then click "fetch updates"
<xsacha> no INSTALL file?
<blaize> stdin, my adept is having some issues opening it starts to load then it stops
<stdin> blaize: just try it again
<fester> nosrednaekim: not that I've found so far. BTW: I now have Java. Try the .jar file?
<dougl> is anyone using kubuntu with linux mce?
<stoned> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nosrednaekim> fester: yeah, i'm not sure how you start java things.
<nosrednaekim> fester: maybe try double clicking on it in konqueror or something ;)
<stdin> nosrednaekim: java -jar file.jar
<nosrednaekim> fester: ^^
<stdin> there should be some shell script to set the environment tho (at least there normally is)
<stoned> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<stoned> help
<nosrednaekim> there is a shell script in there... fester said
<stoned> I accidentally closed the terminal while configure xorg
<fester> nosrednaekim: I'm going to try something...
<stdin> stoned: sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<nosrednaekim> fester: ok..
<ryan_> whats the best window decorater for Kubuntu?  XGL, Beryl etc..  or whatever there called. I was thinking of trying one
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: beryl!
<NickPresta> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stoned> stdin: what does that do
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: but do you have a ATI card? ATI cars are a pain with beryl
<stdin> stoned: lets you kill the process that's locked the file
<stoned> stdin: ahh, but ... ok
<blaize> stdin, when I press request install it says BREAK
<ryan_> intel integrated 950
<stdin> ryan_: beryl will run great on that
<ryan_> good deal. Ill checck it out. Thx
<fester> nosrednaekim: Running the install program just told me the install directory is not writable.
<complexity> I am trying to dump raw text to an lpt port.I have found away to do it, but I have to use sudo. I need this in a script to work while I am away from the computer.
<stdin> blaize: close adept, open konsole and run "sudo apt-get install firefox" post all the happens to pastebin and then post the link
<stdin> complexity: put it in the system crontab?
<nosrednaekim> fester: is it graphical? if so, prefix it with kdesu, if not,prefix it with sudo.
<complexity> lol...yes, but how to make it run without sudo? (ie - I need to input a password)
<nosrednaekim> complexity: run the whole script as sudo...
<Xera^> How do I make the middle mouse bring up that scroll thing when I click it in Firefox? :|
<complexity> but I am not at the computer when it runs
<Xera^> I've checked about:config
<Xera^> but no luck
<stdin> complexity: scripts/commands in the system crontab run as root
<fester> nosrednakim: how do I preix a gui install program with kdesu?
<stdin> fester: kdesu command
<nosrednaekim> fester: how did you start the gui install program? from the command line?
<blaize> stdin, how do I post to pastebin?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<complexity> hmmm...ok I will try tomorrow, but it didn't work the last time I tried, but it would work from the CLI
<stdin> blaize: ^
<complexity> I don't have it in front of me, but the command is cat file.txt > /dev/lp0 ( I think)
<blaize> stdin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33527/
<stdin> complexity: as long as it's run as root, it will work
<complexity> ok will post back if not...Thanx!
<stoned> hey
<stoned> w32codecs can't be found
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stoned> even though I've selected the all option in seveas
<stoned> deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas all
<stoned> updated, and can't find w32codecs
<stdin> stoned: you have run sudo apt-get update after?
<stoned> i just said so yes
<stdin> you can just download http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20061022-1~seveas1_i386.deb and run "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-1~seveas1_i386.deb"
<stdin> blaize: post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<nosrednaekim> what does .nl stand for BTW? netherlands?
<stoned> ohhh
<stoned> nevermind
<stoned> duh
<blaize> stdin, sorry how do I do that?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ever wish you could just ssh into these computers?
<stoned> !w64codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w64codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yep :P
<stoned> awe wtfudge
<stoned> hey i am on amd64
<stdin> stoned: not available on 64bit ...
<stdin> blaize: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> stoned, try vlc, i think it works under 64
<hitmanWilly> stoned, and all its codecs are built in IIRC
<xsacha> next version of konversation should have an "Open Wide" command. and then if someone uses it, you can press on their name and "Come Inside" and it'd open up a ssh link
<manchicken__> stdin: No, there are win32codecs for amd64.
<xsacha> that'd make life easier for stdin
<fester> Anybody having any luck with Medusa4?
<stdin> manchicken__: where ?
<manchicken__> stdin: It's on the wiki.
<manchicken__> I run them myself.
* stdin looks 
<nosrednaekim> fester: I AM going to try it... gimme your email and i'll tell you if I get it working.
<fester> nosrednaekim: fester@rucls.net
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, yeah, ok, how about changing it to "Get hacked!!" :P
<blaize> stdin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33528/
<xsacha> hitmanWilly: who'd use it then?      "hey i need help"       "press the 'get hacked' button please, then i'll help you"    "yeah right!"
<nosrednaekim> xsacha: hitmanWilly: I still think its a good idea...
<fester> nosrednaekim: While you're here... how do I get the KDE installed on my machne to display like KDE on my desktop, yes, KDE-desktop is installed.
<xsacha> this would work:   "hey i need help"       "press the 'open wide' button please, then i'll help you"    "ok"          "fixed"
<nosrednaekim> fester: what do you mean.. you are running gnome still?
* Xera^ is away: zZzZzZz.... Z
<manchicken__> stdin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64#head-54b678e0bfe810c13d7557a619007c42c97f67a7
<fester> It sure looks like it. There's lots of Kprograms available, but the desktop still looks like Gnome.
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, and then, what if they go over to 2600? "Press the Open Wide button for truly 1337 hax0r status!"
<stdin> blaize: uncomment the 2nd and 4th line (remove the "#" from them) then save that and run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> fester: on the login screen there should be a place to choose sessions from, clcik it and select kde
<manchicken__> Not sure how much of a good idea that one is, I think I use use libxine-extracodecs
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, just sayin'...
<xsacha> :)
<stdin> stoned: look at the link from manchicken__
<fester> nosrednaekim: There's no such screen. When I login it asks for my name and then my password. KDE is never an option.
<manchicken__> stone: also, did you try reading this document and following it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<manchicken__> stoned: I think that's all I did.
* manchicken__ stabs tab-completion
<fester> nosrednaekim: BTW: what is the standard KDE music file player?
<hitmanWilly> ugh, kdelibs now compiling....
<blaize> stdin, it says I don't have write access to it
<NickPresta> fester, I think it is Kaffeine
<stdin> blaize: you did open it with kdesu ?
<manchicken__> stdin, stoned: Mind you I'm on 7.10 and not on 7.04.
<hitmanWilly> fester, either amarok, or maybe juk...
<nosrednaekim> fester: Amarok, and its somewhere on that login screen there is a button for before you enter your name and pasword
<fester> nodrednakim: I'll try it. THANKS!
<blaize> stdin, i opened it with kate
<nosrednaekim> fester: I have to go... i'll get back to you about medusa
<stdin> blaize: try it again, close kate, then reopen by pressing Alt-F2 and put in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
* hitmanWilly contemplates upgrading to 7.10...
<blaize> stdin, I think i fixed it I went back into adept and checked and I missed 2 of the lines I was suppsed to enable and now it seems to be installing
<stdin> blaize: ok
<blaize> stdin, will it automatically catagorize it under internet?
<stdin> blaize: yes
<blaize> stdin, awesome thank you so much for your help
<stdin> blaize: no problem :)
<xsacha> why isnt universe enabled by default in buntu anyway?
<stdin> xsacha: it is in feisty+
<hydrogen> can the installer resize ntfs partitions?
<xsacha> ok
<stdin> xsacha: and the reason it wasn't because "software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu team"
<stoned> stdin: medibuntu
<stoned> stdin: w64codecs
<gehzumteufel> hello all
<gehzumteufel> i have a n00b question
<Jmanfoo> anyone here have a broadcom wifi card under (k)ubuntu?
<gehzumteufel> is it possible to use a burner located on a windows machine as a burner on my local machine
<gehzumteufel> over the network
<NickPresta> hydrogen, yes, you can resize your windows partition.
<stdin> gehzumteufel: probably not
<gehzumteufel> arg
<hydrogen> NickPresta: well, I'm attempting it and its telling me that an error occured while writing the changes and that it has aborted the operation
<stdin> gehzumteufel: I think it's possible for linux to linux, but not with windows
<Jmanfoo> gehzumteufel, i can't think of any way to do that in windows, you should put linux on that machine :-p
<gehzumteufel> Jmanfoo: haha i almost convinced my buddy to do it....but he has a radeon. :(
<hitmanWilly> stdin, why not samba with rw access?
<wolferine> my webcam has a mic, can should I be able to view it in my 'volume control' as a device?
<stdin> hitmanWilly: to burn a CD?
<Jmanfoo> what's wrong with a radeon? i've used radeon's under fedora core with no problems, i dont imagine ubuntu would be any different
<gehzumteufel> stdin: yeah i have found stuff about how to do *nix to *nix but yeah not with windows
<gehzumteufel> Jmanfoo: 9800pro drivers SUCK.
<gehzumteufel> ive been looking at a lot of stuff about it
<gehzumteufel> he plays games
<hitmanWilly> stdin, ok, nm :P i was thinking for reading
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: yeah i want to use the dvd burner on a windows box on my linux box (my laptop im on now)
<Jmanfoo> gehzeumteufel: that's what dual-boot is for
<gehzumteufel> Jmanfoo: lol not when you got a 40gb hd
<hydrogen> trying this another way... in the installer partitioner section... if the option is to resize a partition and use free'd space, with a slider to choose the "New Partition Size".. is it referring to the size of the partition I am resizing or the size of the partition it will create in that free'd space?
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, well, you could make an iso out of it, and transfer it to a shared folder, then burn from windows
<Jmanfoo> i'm gonna try cutting the windows drivers for my broadcom card, since the ones fwcutter downloaded for me seem to suck
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: im very aware of that. i currently do something similar but i want to directly access the burner from here
<wolferine> my webcam has a mic, can should I be able to view it in my 'volume control' as a device?
<gehzumteufel> anyone got any wifi cards they recommend?
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, ok, well, you may be SOL on that then
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, anything with an intel chipset
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: yeah
<gehzumteufel> anything else?
<gehzumteufel> i already knew about the intel ones
<gehzumteufel> was trying to save money
<networkgamer> intel what?
<gehzumteufel> this damn pos netgear based of marvell chipset sucks
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, not off the top of my head, but intel ones seem to work flwlessly
<gehzumteufel> networkgamer: wifi cards
<networkgamer> oh
<networkgamer> do they downclock when under serious heat?
<gehzumteufel> the intel or the netgear?
<networkgamer> intel
<gehzumteufel> haha only if they have a cpu on them
<gehzumteufel> most dont
<networkgamer> yeah
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, i think it has to do with the fact that they seem to act more or less like a standard ethernet card
<gehzumteufel> the cpu managed ones are like $200
<networkgamer> meh
<networkgamer> i can say im proud of myself today
<gehzumteufel> i would LOVE to have the cpu managed ones
<ryan_> when 7.10 comes out will be able to run software update or will we have to download the cd and install/update like that?
<networkgamer> apt-get dist-upgrade
<wolferine> alsamixer only shows my sound card 'sound' settings, how can I change my webcam ones?
<networkgamer> idk
<networkgamer> i only use basic linux
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, got me...
<hydrogen> trying this another way... in the installer partitioner section... if the option is to resize a partition and use freed space, with a slider to choose the "New Partition Size".. is it referring to the size of the partition I am resizing or the size of the partition it will create in that freed space?
<networkgamer> i havnt even touched media playback yet
<wolferine> hey hitmanWilly  :)
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<gehzumteufel> but i aint spending $200 on a card that is based off old technology that is already being replaced
<gehzumteufel> anyone know when 802.11n goes final?
<gehzumteufel> im tired of waiting for it
<angasule> !forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> look on google/wikipedia, the collective knowledge of the human race is there
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: just before 802.11s goes final
<angasule> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: jokes :P
<angasule> :P
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: lol
<angasule> silly bot
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: they are taking a long ass time to finalize it!
<angasule> I have a problem (why else would I be here), I have a laptop that is connected through the serial port to my desktop, my desktop is running feisty, and is connected to my router which leads to the internet, I want my desktop to forward the laptop's traffic to the router so the laptop can connect to the internet
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: 802.11n Release Date September 2008
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: finally!
<xsacha> Data Rate 74 Mbit/s Range ~70 metres indoor
<stdin> angasule: I think guarddog can do that, and I know firestarter can
<gehzumteufel> yeah
<gehzumteufel> good datea rates
<gehzumteufel> but data rates go downhill faster than the older technologies
<angasule> who names this software? whoever it is has serious issues :)
<angasule> thanks stdin
<xsacha> Ballot 97 to approve Draft 2.0 of 802.11 was approved March 9
<Crell> Hello all.  Has anyone tried to run a Gutsy kernel backport on Feisty?  Good/bad experiences?
<Crell> I am setting up a laptop on Feisty, and many of the instructions I'm finding are "works great with kernel 2.6.23" or "the latest ALSA makes it work", etc.
<xsacha> dunno when next revision of draft 2 comes out
<chris_> anyone have an idea on how to change info thats displayed in KDE Incfo Center??
<Crell> I figure if I have to recompile things, I may as well let Ubuntu do it for me.
<stdin> Crell: gutsy doesn't even run 2.6.23
<Crell> Hm, never mind then.
<Crell> What does it run?  Or is there a 2.6.23 compiled for Feisty anywhere?
<xsacha> Gutsy runs: 2.6.22-9-generic
<xsacha> 2.6.23 is only in -git2 right now
<Crell> I thought there was a release a few weeks ago.
<xsacha> that was a release of 2.6.22
<xsacha> 2.6.23 merging just finished very recently
<Crell> Ah.  Rats.
<xsacha> no way you'd stick that in a polished OS
<xsacha> distro*
<stdin> people have asked if .23 will be in gutsy, the answer is "no"
<Crell> hm.  OK, looks like I'm headed for patch world then.
<xsacha> why do you need 2.6.23? some driver or something?
<xsacha> i mean, what problems have you got with the laptop?
<gehzumteufel> i have a wierd problem with mine
<gehzumteufel> i can never use the k logout shutdown sequence
<gehzumteufel> i always do that and then hit the power button to actually make it proceed
<gehzumteufel> otherwise it doesnt ever actually shut down
<gehzumteufel> shutdown*
<xsacha> mm odd
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, well, does shutdown -h now work?
<gehzumteufel> stupid ndiswrapper or the card makes me have to restart cause i dont know how to restart the ndiswrapper thing
<Crell> It's a thinkpad T61.  Most things are working surprisingly well, but in particular sound is a no-go but apparently "works in latest CVS of ALSA" (as of when I'm not sure).  Wireless is also apparently ndiswrapper or a newer Intel driver that was released post-Feisty, so I'm hoping is available in a later kernel by default now.
<Crell> That sort of thing.  I've not tried to get suspend/hibernate working yet.
<xsacha> which wireless? can find out if it's in 2.6.22 as well
<gehzumteufel> mine or his?
<xsacha> Crell
<gehzumteufel> mine is gay ass netgear wg511v2 (marvell libertas)
<gehzumteufel> hence why i was asking about wifi cards earlier
<gehzumteufel> cause i need to get a native card
<wolferine> anyone use amsn with a webcam, and the webcam handles the audio, rather than ur soundcard?
<hitmanWilly> well, recompiling the kernel is a major pita under buntu
<Crell> xsacha: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_PRO/Wireless_4965AGN_Mini-PCI_Express_Adapter
<Crell> That one.
<sayers> Why is kubuntu using 935 mb of ram
<xsacha> sayers: and how much cache and buffers?
<hitmanWilly> sayers, that's probably the cache
<xsacha> personally, if i had a gig of RAM, i'd want it usin gup 935 too
<sayers> How can I have it not use so much cache...
<xsacha> why would you want that?
<intelikey> sayers it's probably using about 150m
<sayers> more like 576
<hitmanWilly> sayers, the cache actually speeds up performance, vice hurting it
<stdin> Crell: looks like iwl4965 is the driver for that and it's included
<xsacha> sayers: how much Cache and Buffers?
<intelikey> sayers you confuse allocated and used
<sayers> intelikey xsacha hitmanWilly ::: http://pastebin.com/m51c15ed7
<xsacha> sayers: can you run top?
<hitmanWilly> sayers, its using 371
<Crell> In 2.6.22?
<xsacha> sayers: nevermind, it's same info
<stdin> sayers: 576MB of that is in cache
<stdin> Crell: yep
<sayers> stdin: http://pastebin.com/mdd98abb
<sayers> Okay will the cache get smaller when more physical ram is used?
<xsacha> 371 still seems like a lot though.. firefox, koctave, 3d stuff?
<xsacha> sayers: yes
<xsacha> sayers: looks like something wrong with Xorg.. 45% cpu is a lot
<hitmanWilly> err, 351, but still...
<stdin> sayers: take a look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<sayers> xsacha: Dual core perhaps
<hitmanWilly> ah, the marvelous gentoo wiki :)
<xsacha> Xorg sucking 60MB of RAM too
<sayers> Why is that?
<sayers> Its only been running a day
<xsacha> no idea.. it uses 0% cpu and 24MB of RAM here
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, possible FF or other mem leak?
<jhutchins> known mem. leaks in ff.
<sayers> Im not woried
<stdin> beryl/compiz will make Xorg work
<hydrogen> so uhh
<jhutchins> stdin: You mean it will make xorg use CPU.
<gehzumteufel> thank god i dont run beryl/compiz
<xsacha> sayers: this is me http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/6382/topic4.png
<stdin> jhutchins: yeah, work (ie: like a horse)
<jhutchins> stdin: I thought you were implying improved functionality for a moment!
<gehzumteufel> kde runs nice and smooth
<hydrogen> does anyone know why trying to resize a ntfs partition gives "Operation not permitted" ?
<xsacha> sayers: are you using compiz/beryl now?
<intelikey> i am running xorg dillo bx and a few shells....   look at this info.  Memory Used/Total Percent: 18/250 MB (7%)
<intelikey> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<jhutchins> hydrogen: What tool?
<sayers> xsacha: No
<hydrogen> jhutchins: the installer
<xsacha> k
<wolferine> anyone use amsn with a webcam, and the webcam handles the audio, rather than ur soundcard?
<ryan_> Kubuntu is eating 850mb ram here. Thats with just konversation, Kopete open. KDE is a memory hog
<xsacha> lol @ ryan_
<stdin> ryan_: doubt it
<jhutchins> hydrogen: Yeah, I think I'd run an external tool like gparted or qparted.
<stdin> ryan_: "free -om" how much cache ?
<NickPresta> ryan_, I'm using 413MB of RAM with Pidgin, XChat, Konsole, Firefox, Amarok, SuperKaramba and Beryl.
<jhutchins> hydrogen: Write capability for ntfs is fairly restricted in most stuff.
* xsacha sticks in 4 gig of RAM....       Kubuntu is eating 3.5 gig here!! it's such a hog
<ryan_> doubt what?
<hydrogen> jhutchins: err, doesn't that defeat the point of the installer?
<hydrogen> that partitions
<sayers> ryan_: Apperently its all cache :)
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, lol
<hydrogen> that is
<jhutchins> hydrogen: Not for most other filesystems.  I don't know for sure, I've always found the partition tool to be a weak point in the installer.
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, not if you're using 32 bit its not eating it :)
<ryan_> something. I only have 1gb ram in my laptop. That will be changing soon though
<xsacha> yeha kubuntu64
<hitmanWilly> :)
<jhutchins> hydrogen: I know it resizes vfat partitions very efficiently.
<xsacha> ryan_: why you need more than a gig?
<intelikey> sayers here's a  script for you.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38857
<ryan_> photo's "raw" and video encoding..
<intelikey> ryan_   ^
<sayers> Whats that do intelikey?
<intelikey> show actual ram usage
<stdin> intelikey: I was waiting for you to find that
<xsacha> shows your real RAM usage
<intelikey> stdin heh   yeah.  just busy right now and hoped they would settel down without it...
<ryan_> what shows your real ram usage ? in that link above
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38857
<xsacha> Memory Used/Total Percent: 182/756 MB (24%)
<xsacha> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<intelikey> ryan_ it's a shell script.
<stdin> ryan_: it's a script, download it, mark it as executable and run it
<hitmanWilly> ryan_, its a shell script that cats and parses some info from /proc
<ryan_> k
<Crell> xsacha: Hm.  Is there a 2.6.22 backport for Feisty then? :-)
<intelikey> i'm still amazed that this thing will xorg + blackbox + dillo in less than 20m
<intelikey> Memory Used/Total Percent: 18/250 MB (7%)
<xsacha> :)
<NickPresta> I'm only using 20% of my RAM with said applications open. I'm fine with that.
<intelikey> most peoples ubuntu wont run a console in less than 30m
<angasule> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, well, xorg by itself isn't that bad, blackbox is about as heavy as a feather, and dillo is about the smallest graphical web browser made :)
<xsacha> Crell: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05231.html
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i knew what i was doing when i set it up.  but you did note the last thing i posted   ^  ?
<xsacha> Crell: answer and reason: https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/128721
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah, heh
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, but that's konsole
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no console
<wolferine> anyone use amsn with a webcam, and the webcam handles the audio, rather than ur soundcard?
<dotz> sorry but what is the right channel to ask about videos encoding/decoding?
<xsacha> intelikey: my konsole has 15MB resident and 12MB shared
<intelikey> i mean if you boot to single you'll find you are using more ram than i am
<ryan_> isnt there a command you can run from Terminal too  for processor and ram info>?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, well, stripping out the cruft from the kernel helps too :)
<xsacha> and it's running top
<intelikey> stock kernel
<xsacha> ok
<Crell> udev changes.  Swell.
<Crell> That's why I stopped using Sid. :-)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, really?, ok, i give up...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yes
<wolferine> !Sid | Crell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crell> wolferine: I know it's not Ubuntu.
<wolferine> me too :)
<xsacha> ryan_: you want processor info?
<wolferine> dotz, try #tovid
<xsacha> ryan_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<intelikey> hitmanWilly the kernel has no modules inserted that i'm not using  and the system is running no processes that 'I' consider non-essential.   i boot to a console and the system is using about 6m + the 4m the kernel always hides/eats   then i start what i want.   in this case http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38858
<gehzumteufel> how do i make links in konversation open in firefox?
<xsacha> probably make it the default web browser in KDE
<intelikey> right click open with ?
<stdin> gehzumteufel: system settings > default applications
<xsacha> intelikey: no open with here
<intelikey> change the /usr/bin/x-www-browser link to ff
<gehzumteufel> ty
<intelikey> or what ever it is...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, that's kinda edgy on 'stock kernel', since I think the stock modules go with that, but ok :)
<gehzumteufel> is there a way to make the "backspace" key perform the same function it does in IE?
<gehzumteufel> in firefox
<xsacha> doesnt it do that?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no no.  you are mixing stock kernel and stock initramfs image
<gehzumteufel> no
<NickPresta> intelikey, why does /usr/bin/x-www.browser symlink to /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser which symlinks to what you actually want?
<gehzumteufel> in ff it just goes up the page
<gehzumteufel> in ie it goes backward a page
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah, i meant that too when i mentioned the kernel, guess is hould be more specific next time :)
<stdin> intelikey: how come you have 2 instances of pastebin running ?
<gehzumteufel> at least here in kubuntu it does
<intelikey> NickPresta cause it's controlled by "alternatives"
<NickPresta> intelikey, oh okay.
<NickPresta> gehzumteufel, http://lifehacker.com/software/firefox-tip/set-backspaces-firefox-behavior-269945.php
<intelikey> stdin heh   ps -A x | pastebin
* hitmanWilly doesn't use an init img at all anymore
<gehzumteufel> NickPresta: thanks!
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, hat would run 1 process, yes?
<intelikey> NickPresta look in /etc/alternatives to see what all "alternatives" is controlling on your system
<intelikey> stdin no.
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: browser.backspace_action in about:config
<xsacha> oops
<intelikey> NickPresta and     man update-alternatives      for more info on that.
<NickPresta> intelikey, oh wow. Thanks.
<stdin> intelikey: no, one instance of pastebin...
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: yeah nick linked me. thanks though!
<gehzumteufel> i cant tell you how much that annoyed me
<intelikey> stdin my "pastebin" and yours must differ.
<richard> hey, anyone good with kubuntu here? I can't wrk out what has happened with my install...
<stdin> intelikey: well you gave it to me :p
<gehzumteufel> richard: ive been on it for months. no problems
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38859
<intelikey> but i may have changed it too  lol
<gehzumteufel> i only converted from windblows to kubuntu in feb or so
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hmm, that's a handy little script...
<richard> ok, well everytime i open up adept and punch in my admin password it tells me...
<richard> 17
<intelikey> ok i have some web related things i need to attend.   i'll catch up in here in a few.
<gehzumteufel> richard: it tells you 17? no error message?
<xsacha> yes, 17 is the answer to everything
<gehzumteufel> lol
<gehzumteufel> ive never gotten it
<richard> haha yeah, sory about that just typing up the answer, snail hands
<richard> :P
<gehzumteufel> and i had a problem with updating cause i was a n00b about it all
<stdin> xsacha: no, the answer to everything is 42
<gehzumteufel> stdin: LOL
<xsacha> only if you watched a movie or read a silly book
<richard> dammit, i mean it says that i wont be able to add/change any thing because another program is using the process, yet, there is nothing else running...
<xsacha> about galaxies
<gehzumteufel> i thought it was "error. your mac has crashed and is in need of a restart. please hit restart to continue"
<hitmanWilly> export LIFE_UNIVERSE_EVERYTHING=42
<hitmanWilly> :)
<scott__> hello, newbie here... what is missing when I get "stdlib.h not found" when doing a "make" command
<gehzumteufel> richard: haha i had that problem
<stdin> xsacha: you know it was a TV series before that
<xsacha> export -n LIFE_UNIVERSE_EVERYTHING
<richard> gehz> What was the problem? Its mighty frustrating
<Dr_Willis__> scott__:  you have installed the build-essential package?
<gehzumteufel> richard: i cant remember exactly what i did though. i had to update something and then it fixed itself but it was a pain in the ass
<wolferine> how can I see what service is allowing someone to upload to me?
<xsacha> richard: do you have apt-get or aptitude running in background? or another adept?
<scott__> no, but i will :) apt-get intsall build-essential  ?
<stdin> scott__: yes
<richard> xsacha: nope, absolutely nothing
<Dr_Willis__> scott__:  dependoing on the program you are compiling. you may need a lot of other packages also
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: nah its not. i had this same problem. some package needed updating or some config i forget and once i finally ran the dpkg update or something like that it was fixed
<stdin> s/may/probably will/
<scott__> ok thanks
<intelikey> xsacha@localhost.~/$ enable -d export enable
<xsacha> huh?
<xsacha> i dont have a login called xsacha
<intelikey> stopped you from exporting
<intelikey> it's a joke and it was written in geek
<intelikey> nevermind
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: and it tells you there's another process using adept?
<wolferine> how can I see what service is allowing someone to upload to me?
<stdin> intelikey: '.~/' ?
<stdin> wolferine: upload what?
<hitmanWilly> stdin, non ubuntu standard PS1
<wolferine> stdin, i dunno, someone is upping to me
<xsacha> richard: i'd say, run:   sudo killall apt-get adept aptitude
<stdin> wolferine: how do you know?
<wolferine> stdin, can I check which services are receiving?
<intelikey> stdin you set your PS1 how you want and i'll set xsacha's PS1 how i want   lol
<stdin> heh
<wolferine> stdin KNetLoad
<Dr_Willis__> wolferine:  what services have you installed?
<wolferine> Dr_willis, lots
<xsacha> who is xsacha?
<Dr_Willis__> wolferine:  start disabling them and see when it stops. :) heh
<wolferine> thats not really what I had in mind
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: yeah it did. i literally had NO adept/apt sessions running
<Dr_Willis__> or check the logs for the services I guess.. of course my router has a logging feature i use a lot.
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: sometimes there'll be one running in background.. it's a bit buggy
<scott__> i appreciate the help guys.. on a scale of 1 to 10, ndiswrapper... am I going to be up late on this one? (trying to determine how much i care to get frustrated this evening)
<wolferine> so there are no command line tools to check that?
<xsacha> i'll need to kill it to unlock database.. or unlock it manually (the dpkg thing)
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: but if i ran dpkg -update (i think thats what i ran) i could get aptitude to run
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, conky has a good port monitoring feature
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: yeah i think that unlocks it manually
<gehzumteufel> ahh
<gehzumteufel> well i did that and something else
<gehzumteufel> there was some sort of updating that needed to be done before i could get aptitude to run again
<xsacha> but if you open adept, unlock, open another adept.. try d/ling stuff from both -- i guess it might screw up
<gehzumteufel> i could never do that
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, some fuser cmd?
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: you know i cant really remember. im trying to search for it now
<Dr_Willis__> wolferine:  i dont know of any speciic tool that could check ALL of the dozens of services you might have installed...
<gehzumteufel> its been over a month since it happened
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix | gehzumteufel
<ubotu> gehzumteufel: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_Willis__> there may be some - i just dont recall using them. :)
<xsacha> yeah thats manual unlock
<stdin> Dr_Willis__: netstat ?
<gehzumteufel> i think its the dpkg --configure -a that fixed it
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, that usually works, it finishes any halfway configured apps, which should unlock the database when they finish
<gehzumteufel> richard: you reading this?
<Firefishe> I'm getting this error during a currently running upgrade: http://pastebin.com/m14e785e
<stdin> Firefishe: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<richard> gehz: yup, im busy trying that command out
<gehzumteufel> richard: that one should work. im remembering that dpkg --configure -a fixing it now
<Firefishe> thank you stdin...
<xsacha> any idea why i get this when i run KDE4 in Xephyr today? Extended Input Devices not yet supported. Impelement it at line 625 in ../../../../hw/kdrive/src/kinput.c
<wolferine> yeah, can I get a really detail netstat?
<richard> wicked, thats people, that got it working again!
<richard> YAYS!
<wolferine> this conky is ok, keeps appearing/disappearing though
<hitmanWilly> stdin, and I was going to have him modify /etc/locales and run locale-gen, heh, you're no fun :)
<wolferine> kinda annoying
<richard> *thanks people
<gehzumteufel> are mini-pci slots normally under the keyboard in dell laptops?
<Dr_Willis__> conky + kde/gnome has double buffering issues/desktop drawing issues. :(
<Dr_Willis__> run it in its own window helps a lot.
<wolferine> ah, found the app
<stdin> xsacha: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<wolferine> own window, lets look at the man
<xsacha> stdin: nevermind, it's a xephyr thing and it's not the blocker.. working fine now
<Dr_Willis__> conky is neat - but can be a real pain
<wolferine> i am getting that impression very quicklyt
<gehzumteufel> anyone know any good pcmcia wifi cards?
<intelikey> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gehzumteufel> im dying
<Dr_Willis__> print out its example config files  :)
<intelikey> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<xsacha> damn, kwin4 has 34 plugins
<Dr_Willis__> xsacha:  is one a conky plugin? :)
<xsacha> no, they are all compiz-like effects
<xsacha> Drunken, Wavy, Flame, ..
<Dr_Willis__> bah! :)
<xsacha> a lot of them are worse than the ones in compiz.. as in entirely useless... drunken -- come on
<intelikey> does conky require any root privs?
<Dr_Willis__> Drunken will make ME more productive!
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, but fun :)
<wolferine> no
<Dr_Willis__> intelikey:  Not that i am aware of.
<wolferine> conky does not
<intelikey> k
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, ok, more stuff to eat RAM, fun times!!
<Dr_Willis__> well bbl.
<wolferine> later
<dthacker> mmmmmmm RAM
<wolferine> mmmm, 3GB of RAM
<xsacha> hitmanWilly: well.. considering compiz uses like 4MB of RAM and only adds on about 20MB to Xorg.. thats not much waste :P
<hitmanWilly> meh
<wolferine> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ @ 2.22GHz]  mem[Physical : 3043MB, 88.8% free]  disk[Total : 965.28GB, 39.80% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] ]  sound[] 
<xsacha> Sysinfo for 'coco': Linux 2.6.22-9-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ at 2002 MHz (4009 bogomips), HD: 10/71GB, RAM: 748/756MB, 112 proc's, 5.42h up
<dthacker> wolferine: yeah, it's got a hemi
<wolferine> ah, good, another n o n dualer
<xsacha> n o n dualer?
<xsacha> oh dual-core
<wolferine> 756?
<xsacha> yeah this comp is about 4 years old
* wolferine points and laughs
<wolferine> :)
<xsacha> yeah ive had 512 for ages and decided to steal 256 from another computer to get more cache
<xsacha> i dont notice any speed increase though.. everything (except firefox) still seems to load instant
<wolferine> what addon for system info, xsacha ?
<xsacha> konversation
<wolferine> ah
<intelikey> conky doesn't seem to run on my system
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, is this the one you run as init?
<wolferine> intelikey, errors?
* dthacker hands xsacha an official Brotherhood of Scroungers membership card. Hey, are you using that stick of RAM?
<gehzumteufel> i wish i knew more about linux to strip shit
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah.  i run all of them that way.
<stdin> !langiage > gehzumteufel
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: i think it starts like this:     init 3
<wolferine> gehzumteufel, 'linux server hacks', look for the torrent
<gehzumteufel> stdin: Sorry, I don't know anything about langiage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, that may be causing some problems, plus it is an X app
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: ?
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: and then you rip everything out of your kernel.. like USB, Flash and so on
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ;/
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, in other words, do a basic gentoo install :)
<xsacha> and then you choose only programs you want
<gehzumteufel> omg
<gehzumteufel> thats how i TRIED to start
<gehzumteufel> i failed
<xsacha> <-- i dont use USB, so i dont need it in kernel
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, many do
<stdin> gehzumteufel: heh, that's a typo in my script :P anyway, please watch the language in here
<xsacha> it saves like 22KB
<intelikey> wolferine http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38860
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: LOL a whole 22k!
<xsacha> maybe 60..
<xsacha> it's a lot :P
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: this aint fucking 486 days where we haev 128k of ram!
<gehzumteufel> lol
<gehzumteufel> err 286*
<dthacker> ! language | gehzumteufel
<ubotu> gehzumteufel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xsacha> get kernel under 1MB :) ubuntu one is 4-7 or something
<intelikey> hitmanWilly could you explain how it would cause a problem what init you use ?
<gehzumteufel> dthacker: ?
<wolferine> intelikey, as sudo?
<gandhii> I noticed that when typing just a word like "newegg" in the address field of firefox it doesn't check automatically check google and bring me straight to newegg.com like it does when using firefox in wondows or macOSX..  is there a setting for this somewhere where I haven't seen it yet?
<intelikey> wolferine no
<wolferine> intelikey, whats the command u used?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, not sure if it even does, that was just a guess
<intelikey> i clicked the menu itom
<dthacker> gehzumteufel: please watch the language.  thanks :)
<xsacha> gandhii: oh yeah i remember that happening on windows
<stdin> gandhii: you can press Ctrl-Enter to auto add .com to the end
<gehzumteufel> dthacker: will do
<gehzumteufel> sorry
<xsacha> gandhii: it works here
<xsacha> on linux too
<wolferine> intelikey, run from command line, see what you get
<intelikey> wolferine i installed conky and it put a listing for it in system tools   so i clicked it
<xsacha> stdin: i just type in "newegg" and it turns it into http://www.newegg.com when you hit enter
<intelikey> wolferine ok.
<gandhii> hmm..  odd..  not here..  i guess i'll keep poking at it then.. till i figure it out.. thanks for verifying that it is not a linux thing.  ;] 
<gehzumteufel> how do i build my own kernel in kubuntu
<gehzumteufel> not the same way as gentoo im assuming
<gehzumteufel> or is it
<stdin> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gehzumteufel> i used genkernel
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, its a massive pain, even more so than normal
<soulrider> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: even worse than on gentoo? i have done that before..but i never sucessfully got a working gentoo system
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: there's only a few 1000 settings.. after your eyes bleed through them for about 5 hours and you've ticked everything you want and then compile.. you might find it doesnt work :(
<intelikey> wolferine ooo yuch.   same exact terminal output   but it wrote some rediculessly small crap in the desktop
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> thats the app :/
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: haha yeah been there
<dthacker> gehzumteufel: you may also want to look at http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: if you've done it heaps of times, it's easy though :)
<intelikey> can't read it it's too small in 640x480 zoom
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, not only do you have to deal with the normal kernel stuff, ie gentoo, but you also have to build an initrd img and repackage as a .deb
<wolferine> intelikey, here, use this command line: conky -a bottom_right -d -o
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: well i got a good basic understanding of most of what i do need but at the same time i dont.
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, ok, you really don't have to repackage it, but its either that or edit grub by hand
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: editing grub by hand is easy
<jryhiggins> i know this is the wrong channel but will someone tell me the terminal command to add a user to virtual box? in /dev/vboxdrv
<gehzumteufel> im not afraid of command prompt
<xsacha> editing grub isnt hard :)
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, i agree with you, but i wasn't sure if you were comfortable with it
<stdin> jryhiggins: there is a vbox group, add users to that group
<jryhiggins> stdin: how?
<Scorpaen> i need help with mounting an NTFS volume. it keeps showing up as owned by root
<stdin> jryhiggins: in system settings
<Scorpaen> i think my fstab is wrong
<Scorpaen> i need the user to be able to READ the files
<Scorpaen> hwo do i do this?
<stdin> Scorpaen: post it to pastebin
<Crell> Entirely unrelated question.  Recently in Konqueror, whenever I open a new window I get not one but three tabs by default.  It's happening on two different Feisty systems.  Has anyone seen that before and/or fixed it?
<stdin> !paste | Scorpaen
<ubotu> Scorpaen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jryhiggins> stdin: thnx
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: hehe im not just the regular point and click kids....i grew up with command line. we had dos till win95 was out. then we got win31. got 95 when 98 was out. lol
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, a lot of the people we get in here have no idea whatsoever that there even is a cmd line
<xsacha> Crell: that'd probably be your default session
<gehzumteufel> haha i believe it
<Scorpaen> stdin: it's just one line man : /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ntfs    user    0 0
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, old DOS kid myself :)
<Scorpaen> what could be wrong?
<xsacha> Crell: Load Profile View / Save Profile View is in Settings Menu
<Crell> Is there a way to edit the default settion directly?
<stdin> Scorpaen: change "user" to "user,fmask=111,dmask=000"
<xsacha> Crell: just load up whatever you want.. then save that and that'll be default
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, and win 3.1 was really just a DOS frontend anyway :)
<xsacha> Crell: the window size and layout and everything is saved
<Dr_willis> The whole 'save session/layout' thing is a tad confusing. :)
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: hehe we had this menu system that i cant remember what its called. it was dos based but we used it so that my family could use it without remember commands. i was the nerd. :D
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: haha yeah i know. a gui for dos
<stoned> stdin: hey what was that link again for 64bit java/flash
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, roflmao
<Crell> hm.  Seems like a misconfiguration in the default profile, since it's happened on a fresh install.
<stdin> stoned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, remember windows 2 i think it was?
<gehzumteufel> you mean 1?
<gehzumteufel> omg
<gehzumteufel> haha
<jryhiggins> stdin: my systems settings program keeps crashing, whats the command line command for adding the user?
<gehzumteufel> that shit SUCKED ASS!
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, yeah, that one :)
<stdin> !language | gehzumteufel
<ubotu> gehzumteufel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, and you really gotta watch the language in here :)
<gehzumteufel> sorry
<gehzumteufel> im not used to it
<gehzumteufel> i try to watch it
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, i feel your pain
<gehzumteufel> ive been on irc for years
<jryhiggins> can someone tell me how to add a user to a particular user group using terminal?
<gehzumteufel> its odd to find a channel that makes you watch your lang
<hitmanWilly> jryhiggins, adduser is a nice user friendly script to do it
<gehzumteufel> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Proxim-Orinoco-Gold-Card-802-11-a-b-g-108Mbps_W0QQitemZ150150231286QQihZ005QQcategoryZ45000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<gehzumteufel> good deal?
<xsacha> jryhiggins: using addgroup ?
<jryhiggins> anyway i just need to add myself to the virtual box user group
<xsacha> oh. mm
<jryhiggins> to /dev/vboxdrv is what it says
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, assuming it works :), otherwise you have a $10 paperweight...
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: yeah but for $20 you really cant beat it
<gehzumteufel> err that was a different one than i was thinking
<gehzumteufel> but still $10 is good
<gehzumteufel> if it works of course
<hitmanWilly> gehzumteufel, yeah, id say its worth a shot...atheros works from what i can remember
<gehzumteufel> yeah
<gehzumteufel> atheros, orinoco, and prism cards
<gehzumteufel> but prism cards dont support g
* hitmanWilly likes his intel chip :P
<wolferine> that work intelikey ?
<meis> us there a centralized control pane comparable to yast from suse linux
<meis> is* not us
<blaize> What is a good image editing software for linux?
<hitmanWilly> meis, adept
<stdin> meis: system settings for, well, system settings
<Shadow_mil> question, is the kubuntu team going to be waiting for KDE4 instead of trying to add beryl/compiz to the distro?
<hitmanWilly> i thought yast was just a pkg manager?
<gehzumteufel> hitmanWilly: yeah but im on a laptop that im unsure of where the mini-pci slot is and whether or not the antenna is in it
<hitmanWilly> heh
<Shadow_mil> also, will KDE4 be released for feisty?
<meis> yast is a complete centralixed control panel
<stdin> Shadow_mil: no, compiz-fusion will be before then
<blaize> How do I check my system settings like Ram and Processor Speed through linux?
<Shadow_mil> stdin, ok, well KDE4 is due to be released at the end of this mouth I believe and will have many openGL features that compiz-fusion has
<stdin> Shadow_mil: kde4 is scheduled for 1st release in october
<gehzumteufel> i wish OGL took hold over DirectX
<Shadow_mil> hmmm, they must had set it back
<gehzumteufel> its so much better and platform independent
<blaize> Anybody? On how to check system info like ram and processor speed?
<gehzumteufel> you dont know what you have to begin with?
<wolferine> ok, nite ppl
<stdin> Shadow_mil: it won't be in gutsy, and it won't be in the release after that either (not by default)
<Shadow_mil> gehzumteufel, they have announced openGL 3
<wolferine> stdin, dont stay up too late.... again
<meis> i'm having trouble also with building from source, the configure script is complaining that the c compiler cannot create binaries
<stdin> wolferine: I probably will :p but good night :)
<stdin> meis: install build-essential
<gehzumteufel> Shadow_mil: well i was referring to developer support
<Shadow_mil> stdin, :\   KDE4 looks like its going to have a lot more cool stuff and will be faster
<stdin> meis: also check there isn't a packages version first
<gehzumteufel> hopefully kde4 will be easy to install after its finished
<blaize> stdin, hey you helped me earlier I'm on computer that I bought from someone and the ram doesn't list its amount and the processor doesn't tell its speed how can I check that through the linux interface
<gehzumteufel> is it even worth intsalling now?
<gehzumteufel> installing?
<meis> that seems to have done the trick thanks
<stdin> blaize: cat /proc/cpuinfo and cat /proc/meminfo
<stdin> Shadow_mil: it won't be in gutsy because KDE4 won't be ready, and it can't be in gutsy+1 bacuse gutsy+1 will be LTS
<Shadow_mil> LTS?
<stdin> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<intelikey> cat /proc/cpuinfo /proc/meminfo
<gehzumteufel> stdin: is kde4 worth installing right now?
<Shadow_mil> stdin, :\
<gehzumteufel> or is it more a pain than its worth
<intelikey> stdin gutsy+1 == LTS ???
<stdin> gehzumteufel: you can install it side by side with kde3, see /topic
<stdin> intelikey: yep
<intelikey> every two years ?
<gehzumteufel> stdin: right i saw that. but seems like your already using it. at least thats what it sounds like.
<meis> how about the termcap/curses library?
<intelikey> seems to soon    supported for 3years on the desktop but we'll have another one in two.... ?
<stdin> intelikey: don't know for sure, but it looks like about that
<gehzumteufel> so i was wondering what your opinion was regarding performance and the way it runs
<intelikey> ubuntu just don't like me...
<gehzumteufel> and if its worth the trouble of installing
<stdin> gehzumteufel: I have used it a bit yes, but not as my default desktop, it's too buggy
<gehzumteufel> ok so really more of a pain than anything
<gehzumteufel> i hope they fixed the Ktorrent version in Gutsy
<stdin> gehzumteufel: it's definitely not ready for general use
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: it's not really a pain because it doesnt affect your desktop
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: but it doesnt really offer anything yet.. i can take a screenshot if you want
<Shadow_mil> Oh I want to see a screenshot of it
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: that would be cool. im not so much concerned with effects. although that is nice and all im more concerned on how well and smooth it runs
* intelikey points out that you can make kde2 look like that if you want...
<gehzumteufel> intelikey: you can make anything look like anything if you want. it just takes time and dedication
<intelikey> and the "right" mouse button
<intelikey> :)
<gehzumteufel> lol
<gehzumteufel> anyone know what ktorrent version is in gutsy?
<stdin> 2.2.1
<intelikey> !info ktorrent gutsy
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<gehzumteufel> good
<gehzumteufel> the version that came with feisty is really old and crashed all the time on me
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: screeny pleasure: http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/7466/screenyvw6.png
<intelikey> note the same info strings work in pm with the bot
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: thanks!
<gehzumteufel> looks nice
<intelikey> @ gehzumteufel
<gehzumteufel> but looks can be made that way in all
<gehzumteufel> intelikey: ahh k thanks for the info.
<zarilion> does anyone have any speculations on when the gutsy beta will be out ?
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: as you can see, it's very incomplete there.. they havent actually really started on the 'visuals' yet.. so dont look at those
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: it's still using the kde3 decorator as default
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: haha yeah i saw LOTS of icons missing, lots of unpolished stuff
<Shadow_mil> biggest concern I have with KDE 4, is that GTK apps will end up standing out even more :\
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: systemsetting is very incomplete.. ill show you a screenshot of phonon
<intelikey> zarilion   /join #ubuntu+1
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: here http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9886/screeny1gg5.png
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: all those items on left hand side (notifications, music, video).. dont change the right hand side
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: if you click on Backends, the only backend is "Fake"
<gehzumteufel> Shadow_mil: in my experience they have always stood out. i remember using mandrake 6 and they stood out
<intelikey> ?
<stdin> zarilion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<intelikey> what's that char ^ ?
<zarilion> thank's  :)
<intelikey> i can type that but i don't know what it is,      anyone ?
<stdin> intelikey: shows as an empty box
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, looks like some kinda boxy thing...
<gehzumteufel> xsacha:  LOL
<zhaofei> ubuntu-cn
<intelikey> hmmm  /me types in unknown chars....
<Shadow_mil> gehzumteufel, yeah but the thing is, with QT4, will have the API needed to use openGL on menu stuff, even things like typing into textbox 3D effects and stuff.  But I don't know if they carry it over.
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, hmm, interesting, looks like a hybrid of system settings and kcontrol...
<xsacha> hitmanWilly: kcontrol no longer exists..
<stoned> hey
<stoned> you
<gehzumteufel> Shadow_mil: ahh i see what your saying. well i guess we will find out right?
<stoned> stdin: thanks
<zhaofei> how to jion a home ?
<hitmanWilly> xsacha, too bad
<xsacha> gehzumteufel: this sums up the current status of KDE4 beta: http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/5258/screeny2ia8.png
<stdin> stoned: :)
<stoned> zhaofei: umm.. you should already have a home
<Shadow_mil> gehzumteufel, I guess
<stoned> I got flash working
<gehzumteufel> xsacha: hahahaha
<zhaofei> ubuntu-cn   thie home
<stoned> have not yest tested java/limewire
<stoned> stdin: any word on the wiring of the limes  under amd64
<stoned> ?
<meis> how do you get mp3 support working in kubuntu feisty
<stdin> !mp3 | meis
<stoned> I also would like to get mp3 support
<ubotu> meis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shadow_mil> gehzum, I am really want to see what all types of effect plugins will come out
<xsacha> meis: i just ran amarok, played an mp3.. it asked to download something, i clicked yes, it started playing
<Shadow_mil> I really*
<meis> thanks
<meis> i'm finally getting mysql to compile, yay!
<stdin> stoned: not sure, you can try and see
<stdin> meis: compile ?
<zhaofei> what's command to jion  ubuntu-cn home ?
<intelikey> my favorite monitor just crapped out
<gehzumteufel> Shadow_mil: yeah it would be nice. i really want to see linux interface with WM devices
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, how old was this one :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ummm i'll look for a date on it.  give me a sec
<xsacha> zhaofei: /join #ubuntu-cn
<meis> i just wish that kubuntu had a better installer, with more options to choose the packges i want
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, nm :P
<intelikey> no i'm curious too
<zhaofei> thank you very much
<meis> stdin: compile means to create binaries from source
<xsacha> zhaofei: or just click on that link: #ubuntu-cn
<stdin> meis: I know what it means... why are you compiling ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, what crapped out on it?
<zhaofei> ok  thanks~~~
<gehzumteufel> meis: that would be nice
<Shadow_mil> gehzum, its really kinda sad, I like the KDE interface and system configuration tools, but at the same time, I like A LOT of GTK apps (xchat, pidgin, etc)
<hitmanWilly> woo hoo! kde is finished compiling...
<meis> stdin: two reasons, one, apt-get doesn't have a mysql package, and two, i always find mysql runs better when compiled from source
<gehzumteufel> Shadow_mil: yeah i use pidgin. it works the best
<xsacha> first time i compiled kde, it took 5 hours
<Shadow_mil> gehzum, it makes me sad that they don't work in-sync as well as I would help
<intelikey> hitmanWilly manufactured june of 92    the colour just went berzerk  now it's normal in the very center, and rainbowed all around
<Shadow_mil> hope*
<purpleposeidon> I, err, replaced vi with a circular symlink... how do I fix this?
<xsacha> meis: woah.. no apt package for lamp?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, one of the color guns blew, sounds like
<xsacha> !lamp
<stdin> !find mysql | meis
<meis> lamp?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> meis: Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, libmysqlclient15-dev, libmysqlclient15off (and 82 others)
<stdin> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 84 kB
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it was an "svga" 15"  very good quality picture       until now.
<Shadow_mil> brb
<meis> like i said i prefer to install all three of those from source
<gehzumteufel> Shadow_mil: yeah its kinda sad in that respect when it comes to the linux development community. there are some really stupid things that go on
<stdin> meis: ever thought about gentoo ? :p
<mars2686> stdin: hi
<gehzumteufel> intelikey: 15"!?!?! omg thats TINY!!!!
<meis> stdin: kubuntu is the debian based linux i've used for quite some time, i rather dislike debian distros, but everyone seems to love ubuntu, so i chose kubuntu because gnome sucks
<gehzumteufel> stdin: i did. failed to get it working so i gave up
<intelikey> well i don't think it's really worth trying to fix, so; i'll down grade to the newer one.
<stdin> mars2686: freenode has a one connection per user policy :p
<x04ty29er> intelikey: how can you downgrade to a newer one?
<intelikey> gehzumteufel actually it was big for it's day.   maybe you don't recall 1992.
<gehzumteufel> intelikey: lol i know of a great monitor...although its kinda old and out of production. you can find them on ebay though
<gehzumteufel> intelikey: lol yeah. we had a 14" SVGA in 1993
<mars2686> stdin: you tryin' to call me fat?
<meis> so this is me trying a debian distro again, and so far still not that impressed, no offense.  i normally use openSuSE, which is much more configurable and smoother on use
<intelikey> x04ty29er ummm unplug the one and plug the other in ???
<gehzumteufel> lol
<x04ty29er> intelikey: i see..............?
<stdin> mars2686: I would tell you to go to -offtopic for off topic discussion, but ...
<stoned> hey
<stoned> when I click a folder icon in konqueror, why does it come up?
<intelikey> x04ty29er most people seem to have a false idea of what an "upgrade" is,   up implies better,  so even thought it's newer if it's of lower quality it's a downgrade not an upgrade.
<stoned> the icon animation
<mars2686> stdin: lol
<stoned> how can I turn it off
<xsacha> stoned: the bouncing?
<xsacha> bouncy bouncy
<stoned> yes
<stoned> i hate that
<x04ty29er> intelikey: i see. I get it now
<xsacha> stoned: me too,.. in kcontrol -> appearance -> launch feedback
<stoned> not that
<meis> btw anyone know how i can turn of the splash screen on boot? i rather prefer to see what is loading and its progress
<xsacha> what else bounces?
<stoned> like in konqueor you browse /home, and you have /home/prawn
<stoned> ahem
<stdin> meis: remove "splash" from the boot line
<stoned> I mean, when you click an icon, it animates
<stoned> its like the icon gets bigger and bigger
* intelikey has even downgraded software to a newer version a few times...
<stoned> i want to turn that off
<xsacha> mm i dont have that
<x04ty29er> stoned: So like what happens in mac is what you want to turn off?
<stdin> xsacha: do you have kde 3.5.7 ?
<stoned> i guess
<meis> stdin: is there a graphical grub configuration editor, or do i have to edit the grub configurations from the /boot
<xsacha> stoned: oh you mean kcontrol -> appearance -> icons -> advanced -> animate icons?
<stoned> it doesn't happen in kde
<stoned> only in kubuntu
<stoned> for some reason
<xsacha> thats just one up from launch feedback
<stoned> well it never happened in debian
<x04ty29er> stoned: kubuntu uses kde
<xsacha> stoned: nevermind, thats not it
<stoned> animate icon is unchecked everywhere
<stoned> still  it animates
<stdin> meis: there isn't a graphical grub config (yet, it was too buggy) so you'll have to hand edit
<intelikey> x04ty29er but kde doesn't use kubuntu
<x04ty29er> hm......................
<xsacha> lol
<intelikey> kubuntu uses linux     but linux doesn't use kubuntu
<stoned> kubuntu has added/modified stuff
<meis> yikes, i'll use suse to configure grub to launch kubuntu then
<stoned> its using kde, but it modiefies and adds to it
<stoned> i think
<stoned> anyway
<xsacha> i think what hes getting at is: Kubuntu doesnt use KDE default settings
<stoned> how can i turn it off
<stdin> intelikey: well, they kinda do, that take a lot of code/featured from kubuntu
<intelikey> stoned kcontrol
<x04ty29er> stoned: I can't repilcate what you are describing right now. can you give me some more info?
<meis> someone needs to create a yast for kubuntu
<intelikey> stdin who ?
<stdin> intelikey: KDE
<loco> where can i find one easy guide to compile the kernel of ubuntu?
<stdin> intelikey: or rather, the KDE developers and community
<x04ty29er> meis: you mean you don't like the built in package manager>
<stdin> !kernel | loco
<ubotu> loco: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<intelikey> stdin heh   probably so.   i haven't tried to see where they were grabbing their newest ideas
<stoned> this only happens when you click a folder icon.  the icon gets bigger and bigger for a half second, like animate-icon-getting-big-because-you-clicked-it-effect
<stoned> i want to turn it off dangit
<stdin> intelikey: eg: in KDE4 kcontrol will be replaced with system settings
<xsacha> stoned: the icon remains in place but a second icon (transparent) is over the top getting bigger?
<stoned> i guess
<meis> x04ty29er: yast is far more than a package manager: package management is just a module of yast
<stoned> I don't know how its made
<intelikey> totally replaced ?   or just the default ?
<meis> x04ty29er: yast is an entire centralized control panel
<xsacha> intelikey: kcontrol doesnt exist in KDE trunk anymore
<intelikey> hmmm   sad.
<intelikey> best app   kde had
<stdin> intelikey: well, the intent is to replace it one day, but for the 1st few releases both will be available (system settings being default)
<stoned> c'mon man
<stoned> somebody has to know how to turn this annoying thing off
<meis> x04ty29er: check this out http://en.opensuse.org/Yast
<stdin> stoned: thought about asking in #kde?
<stoned> its not a kde default setting
<stoned> i could try
* x04ty29er has a new project to work on XD
<intelikey> stoned and did you look in kcontrol
<stoned> they would probably direct me to #kubuntu
<stoned> intelikey: look for what
<stdin> stoned: it is in kde3.5.7
<stoned> all the settings I think would apply, don't apply
<intelikey> stoned for what you want to affect
<meis> x04ty29er: what project would that be?
<intelikey> stoned one could do what i do first raddle out of the box   rm ~/.kde   and reset X   then you get asked about kde setup when you login and tell it minimal affects (all affects off)     i never have icon zomming or bouncing mice
<stoned> dude
<stoned> no.
<intelikey> then look in kcontrol
<stoned> that is a horrible solution
<intelikey> it's there some place
<stoned> you should never EVER tell anyone to do that, ever.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> except for when they want to reset to defaults
<hydrogen> which is why it was done there
<stoned> hydrogen: well, yeah
<intelikey> stoned i tell people to  rm -r ~/      "dude"
<hydrogen> blanket statements only expose the holes in said blanket
<stoned> what are you like 50?
<stoned> why put dude in quotes unless you are being sarcastic
<stoned> and being sarcastic about that is retarded btw
<stoned> just fyi.
<intelikey> no i'm not 50 im just retarded
<intelikey> "fyi"
<intelikey> :)
<stoned> whatever, have at it.
* stdin calls offtopic 
<gehzumteufel> lol
* gehzumteufel calls cockyness
* intelikey responds to both
<gehzumteufel> lol
<stoned>  |
* stdin knows intelikey is above that :)
<stoned> / \
<stoned> awe
* xsacha calls conkyness
* n8k99 phones home
<stoned> you messed up my lol dude
<stoned> dangit
<gehzumteufel> haha
<stoned> lol
<stoned>  |
<stoned> / \
<xsacha> .
<stdin> stoned: this channel is not for doodles
<stoned> hah, got it
<Daisuke_Ido> ascii art = spam = very very offtopic
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* stoned sigh
<stdin> stoned: keep it on topic to take it to offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> besides, it looks like absolutely nothing if you're not using a monospaced font here.
<mars2686> take it to offtopic... cause kittenmaster is very bored there
<gehzumteufel> heh
<stoned> how many more people are going to say that
<mars2686> it's a true story v.v
<stoned> why not 300+ people tell me to take if offtopic
<stoned> is this not considered sspam?
<stoned> geez.
<mars2686> no... I really want more people in off topic ;-)
<gehzumteufel> whats the off topic channel?
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mars2686> #kubuntu-off-topic
<gehzumteufel> ahh k
<mars2686> without the second dash
<stoned> hey
<stoned> this is offtopic
<stoned> take it elsewhere
<intelikey> "dude"
<mars2686> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> mars2686, you know the offtopic channel, so stop the botabuse
<mars2686> sorry :'(
<stoned> when i was on topic no one could help me
<mars2686> I just want more friends stdin
<stoned> my self respect was finished a long time ago. I need no new friends or respect from anyone
<stoned> i have enough friends, new friends take too much time, especially if they don't use linux
<stoned> that is the hardest
<stoned> you try to get them to use linux,  you give em a free ubuntu cd
<stoned> then you go over next week and its all scratched up, on the floor, and they still use windows
<stoned> I swear to god...
<stdin> stoned: take it to #kubuntu-offtopic last warning now
<stoned> oooohh
<stoned> this icon won't go off
<stoned> i've looked all through kcontrol no dice
<stoned> stdin: you can help me in #offtopic?
<stoned> or whatever
<stdin> I already said, if no one knows in here, ask in #kde
<stoned> how come no one knows how to turn off this damn thing
<stoned> I did
<stoned> so basically if either silence or kubuntu stuff in here?
<stoned> nothing else is allowed?
<stdin> exactly
<xsacha> i prefer the solution: compile kde on kubuntu.. that'll use kde default settings, surely
<stoned> thas kinda stupid
<mars2686> that's what the off topic is for
<stdin> stoned: tough
<stoned> yeh tough, but stupid
<stoned> don't worry im not trying to change policy
<mars2686> off topic is more fun anyways...
<stoned> just expressming my opinion about the policy
<stoned> its freaking retarded.
<stoned> now im done
<intelikey> :)
<stoned> :)
<mars2686> just go into #ubuntu-offtopic real quick before the channel nazi kills up
<mars2686> us*
<stoned> i don't need to
<mars2686> oh... but we're bored
<stoned> even all this is offtopic
<stoned> isn't it
<mars2686> (I'm done now)
<stoned> out of 300 users or so, no one knows how to do this
<stoned> this is amazing
<Dr_willis> Its offtopic talking about #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Dr_willis> Heh heh
<Dr_willis> whats the question?  i missed it.
<stoned> oh boy
<stoned> 12:38 <          stoned> how do you turn off the icon animation when you click on a folder
<stoned> 12:38 <          stoned> its like a transparent folder over it, and gets bigger and bigger because you clicked it
<stoned> 12:39 <          stoned> I'd like to turn off all icon animations.  in kcontrol I've set icons > advanced > animations unchecked
<stoned> 12:39 <          stoned> I've also restarted konqueror, however it still animates
<stoned> please advise.
<xsacha> desktop icons do this too btw
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. cant say that ive ever noticed an animation for a folder.
<stoned> wow
<stoned> I swear to god man
<stoned> I am NOT THAT HIGH
<stoned> I see it
<stoned> right now, I clicked on it and I see it.  Just basic kubuntu default install and updated to 3.5.7
<stoned> thats it
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. there is a slighjt flicker/zoom effect it seems. :)
<Dr_willis> so fast makes ya wonder why they bothered.
<stoned> its annoying
<Dr_willis> so annoying - ive never evennoticed it befor. :)
<stoned> maybe it isn't annoying to you
<monkeybritches> Did you try going into Settings > Appearance & Themes > Icons > and uncheck the 'Animate icons' box?
<intelikey> it's annoyed me for the last half hour
<stoned> yes I have
<Dr_willis> its so fast - i have to watch closely to even notice it.
<stoned> that was the first thing I did
<stoned> its pretty slow here
<stoned> and it slows things down
<Dr_willis> low end machine eh?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I dont recall ever seeing that effect on my laptop however...
<Dr_willis> let me check it.
* n8k99 has noticed, and liked it
<stoned> at least the good doctor is willing to help
<stoned> praised be the lord
<stoned> amen
<meis> i do have to give kubuntu this, it does compile things at a decent speed
<Dr_willis> could go to 'view -> viewmode -> text mode' :) no icons then
<intelikey> :)
* Dr_willis wonders why kubuntu would affect the compiler speed...
<xsacha> other than making it slower
<n8k99> stoned: kcontrol > Style > Effect> unclick Enable GUI Effects
<xsacha> stoned: screenshot: http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/2065/screenyba5.png
<stoned> its unckecked to begin with
<Dr_willis> n8k99,  i was just THINKING that on the laptop - i ran that kde-firsttime-wizard - and disabled just that.. :) wasent sure where to find it. it had a lot of other 'disable stuff' settings as well.
<stoned> xsacha:
<stoned> YES!
<stoned> help me to turn it off and I will give you a candy bar
<meis> btw is the firewall enabled by default in kubuntu?
<xsacha> only a candy bar? :(
<Dr_willis> meis,  no its not
<stoned> dude c'mon
<Dr_willis> that setting had no effect here.
<meis> thank goodness
<stdin> meis: iptables has no rules set by default
<Dr_willis> let me check the laptop.
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah i sujested that,  but i'm retarded...
<stoned> wow
<stoned> this guy has no sense of humor either apparantly
<stoned> intelikey: I obviously didn't mean you were retarded, but if you want to continue down this road, I'll simply ignore.  Try to grow up a bit
<Dr_willis> laptop does it also..  never have noticed that effect.
<stdin> enough of the personal attacks.
<Best-Bear> I just switched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu recently, I see it comes with IPTables. I don't remeber that being there in Ubuntu
<intelikey> and stoned don't get started again.  i know why you said that.     don't worry,  if you can rouse me from that distance   you beet the rest of the world hands down... ;)
<Dr_willis> lets see.. whats the name of the kde-wizard that can set a lot of things.
<stoned> then quit throwing tha tin my face every 2 minutes
<stoned> ffs
<stdin> Best-Bear: it was, it's built in to the kernel
<stoned> I meant no harm
<intelikey> me either,
<stoned> xsacha: 2 candy bars?
<stoned> c'mon man  :)
<xsacha> who needs candy bars
<Best-Bear> stdin, Thanks!
<intelikey> Best-Bear the app "iptables" is used to control the iptables rules   but iptables "the functionality" is in the kernel on 99.9% linux systems
<Best-Bear> iptables controls netfiler stuff in kernel? I'm glad the IPTables default policy is set to ACCEPT,
<intelikey> hope that didn't sound confusing
<Dr_willis> there we go  kpersonalizer
<Dr_willis> !find kpersonalizer
<ubotu> Found: kpersonalizer
<Dr_willis> !info kpersonalizer
<ubotu> kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 490 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Best-Bear> !info netfilter
<Dr_willis> Nope still does it. even with it set to the lowest settings for effects
<ubotu> Package netfilter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> Best-Bear yes there is an app called "iptables" can be installed or removed   which controls 'iptables rules' the net-filter you spoke of.
<Best-Bear> !info net-filter
<ubotu> Package net-filter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> no no.   !info iptables
<xsacha> !info dolphin
<Best-Bear> !info iptables
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<ubotu> iptables: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<intelikey> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Best-Bear> ah Thanks intelikey !
<mikesss> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G ,,any fix yet?
<stoned> 01:11 <            Sho_> stoned: Then I don't think you can turn it off ... the superimposed translcuent growing icon effect is a patch they found on kde-apps and applied
<stoned> this is from a kde dev
<stoned> seems like a kubuntu issue
<Dr_willis> stoned,  highly likely then.
<Dr_willis> kubuntu adds a lot of eye-candy/polish/bling
<stoned> then does anyone know how to unpatch this crap
<stdin> stoned: then ask in #kubuntu-devel
<stoned> oh geez
<Dr_willis> use the source, and recompile would be one way. (ick)
<stoned> this is just like microsoft's BS
<stoned> quit deciding things for me
<stoned> ffs.
<Dr_willis> its possible theres some settting in the .kde dir that disables it. I cant find any luck on it in google.
<Dr_willis> deciding?
<vsudilov> having trouble with video playback...every 10 or so seconds the video (DVD video, YouTube video, etc) stops for about a quarter of a second and then resumes playing. I'm using xv in kaffeine-xine to watch the dvd by the way
<stoned> im talking to kubuntu, not you
<stoned> :(
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thats sort of the main selling point of Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<stoned> yeh
<xsacha> stoned: i think you need to download the src(through apt), then run: patch --reverse superimposed-translucent-growing-icon-effect.patch && sudo make install
<Dr_willis> heck that is the ONLY point to OS-X :)
<stoned> I think I pickedup a wrong distro to use
* stoned sighs
<Lynoure> stoned: if you want less things decided for you, try Debian
<Dr_willis> This is Linux - use what you want.
<stoned> I've been a debian user
<Dr_willis> If you have a very low end box. then you may want to check out the mini disrtos.
<stoned> for close to 7-8 years
<Dr_willis> but it all depends on your needs.
<stoned> I figured i'd give ubuntu a shot
<stoned> again
<Lynoure> stoned: not everything is for everybody.
<stoned> people keep telling me , oh yeah, try 7.04, its the best one blahblah blah
<xsacha> superimposed-translucent-growing-icon-effect.patch      has a good 'ring' to it. no wonder they used this
<Dr_willis> i do recall the last time i saw some one mention a kubuntu enhancement. there was a  text config file that disable it.. someone knew about
<stoned> but why?
<Best-Bear> stoned, do you have a "theme manager" under settings -> appearance & themes?
<stoned> why put it in?
<stoned> its a dumb patch to apply lol
<xsacha> it sounds cool stoned
<intelikey> stoned there is always that false hype with flavour of the month distros
<stoned> xsacha: that it does my friend
<Shadow_mil> hey I just installed compiz-fusion, and I don't have any title bars, do I need to install a theme manager like aquamarine or what ever
<stoned> that it does :)
<stoned> if i could, I'd kick it in the nuts, damn patch :)
<stdin> stoned: have you asked in #kubuntu-devel ?
<stoned> so which package was this patch applied to/
<stoned> stdin: no, since I'm not a developer
<Dr_willis> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+execute+feedback?content=52994
<Dr_willis> SEEMS to be the patch/change
<stdin> stoned: if no one knows here, ask there
<Dr_willis> This replaces the zooming rectangle that is drawn if you activate an icon in konqueror for execution feedback. It removes the rectangle and instead zooms the icon bigger and fades it out while doing. It's like MacOS X execution feedback.
<monkeybritches> shadow_mil: try emerald
<Shadow_mil> I thought that emerald was for gnome?
<stoned> Dr_willis: but it looks ugly and is slow and annoying to look at
<monkeybritches> works on kde too
<stoned> and folder doesn't open until the animation finishes
<stdin> Shadow_mil: install compiz-kde
<Shadow_mil> stdin, tyy
<stoned> Dr_willis: I have a Core 2 Duo 3.5GHz, 1GB RAM, AMD64 Kubuntu 7.04
<stoned> by no means is my machien laggy
<Dr_willis> stoned,  i got 1/4 that system. and no hassles with it.
<stoned> I have X1900XTX video card with fglrx drives and dri
<stoned> and yet, this thing is retardedly slow
<Dr_willis> I dont use the 64bit disrto however. No need for it.
<monkeybritches> I bet you could play a mean game of pong on that
<stoned> yes yes
<Dr_willis> Hmmm-- reading the patch site/info someone says --->  I've done a simple KControl module that enable/disable the effect. It simply changes the value of VisualActive value into kdeglobals file and then reload the configurations for kdesktop and kicker.
<stoned> pong pong :)
<Dr_willis> kdeglobals file -->  VisualActive setting.
<stoned> Dr_willis: hey speak english
<Dr_willis> Time to start grepping.
<stoned> I dont speak 'kde'
<stoned> ;)
<Shadow_mil> ok I installed compiz-kde, do I just run compiz --replace or what?
<stdin> Shadow_mil: yeah
<Dr_willis> HA ha!
<Dr_willis> i found how to tuirn it off... :)
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis googled, and read the message board.. then  went to the right place. :)
<Dr_willis> Under the MOUSE SETTINGS
<xsacha> lol
<Dr_willis> general tab = 'visual feedback on activation'
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> where ?       in kcontrol ?
<stoned> I think I looked there
<Dr_willis> dont belive me then. :)
<stoned> oh
<Dr_willis> I just disable dit.
<stoned> I thought that did something else
<xsacha> yeah
<xsacha> disables superimposed-translucent-growing-icon-effect
<stoned> god
<Dr_willis> 3/4 the way down on that  patch conversation they discuss how to change it.. THEN someone says.. why not go to -->      ust open kcontrol then go to Devices->Mouse->Optical Feedback and untick the checkbox
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<stoned> don't say that again xsacha
<stoned> Dr_willis: you are a freaking genius
<stoned> dude if i was gay i'd be all over you
<Dr_willis> stoned,  I just know how to google and read. :)
<Dr_willis> dont tell my wife
<Dr_willis> Once ya said it was a patch, from kde-look.org, the rest was easy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stoned> yeh I guess I coulda googled it
<stoned> wow
<stoned> I made you do my work for me
<stoned> that was bad of me, I apologize
<Dr_willis> actually google dident do much good.
<Dr_willis> the fact i searched the kde-look.org site in the 'enhancements'  area. was the key
<stoned> ahh
<stoned> yes yes
<stoned> enhancements are good
<stoned> especially in the upper body area, benchpress, silicone, whatever works
<Dr_willis> wonder if kde4 will make them more modulare
<stoned> so anyway, I am now goign to recompile ktorrent
<stoned> needed to make some changes there
<stoned> Dr_willis: thank you again my friend
<stoned> you are the freaking man, man.
<el_isma> Quick question: In Theory, if I want to reach further away, which wifi channel should I use? The high-freq ones or the low-freq ones?
<xsacha> of men
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I have gotten quite good at researching. :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm neat kio slave --> http://jerrad.tuxfamily.org/kiosysinfo_eng.html
<stoned> I got really good at the guitar
<Dr_willis> shows system info in a neat way.
<intelikey> in theory higher
<stoned> thats all I do all day hehe
<el_isma> now, in practice, does it make a difference? chan 1 vs chan 11?
<intelikey> el_isma but the band is too narrow for it to affect much.   so i'd say 'in theory only'
<el_isma> ok, thanks intelikey
<intelikey> two point five centimetres
<Dr_willis> Oh yea.. cool that  sysinfo:/   kioslave is getting installed on my other kubuntu box's :)
<xsacha> stoned: by the way, it happens in KDE4 too.. the superimposed.... effect
<Shadow_mil> ok the title bar with compiz-fusion was working, but then the title bars crashed
<intelikey> el_isma if there is band interfearance on one end then in practace the other end will reach a little farther,  that is which ever signal is the least inhibited/incumbered is the longest linking signal
<xsacha> Dr_willis: i dont think you'll like this...     KDE4: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/4659/screenyrd6.png
<stdin> Shadow_mil: try kde-window-decorator --replace
<intelikey> local matters
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  so they got the setting there.. :)   bit of an odd place for the setting i think
<el_isma> intelikey: Aha. I've heard that recommendation before. Using a non "poluted" channel is better
<xsacha> yeah.. does same thing in kde4 too
<intelikey> err locale
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  if it was visat.. they would have a dozen links from everything else to that tab :)
<intelikey> el_isma yes.
<Dr_willis> oops Vista. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone know just *how* well the intel 3945 chipset is supported?
<Daisuke_Ido> and mysql is much more responsive in amarok than sqlite was -_-
<xsacha> :)
<intelikey> i got that onboard nic working   (mentioned yestergo)   seems the plug had lost partial contact *ribon cable to port*   remove and replug was all it needed...   and i spent two hours on that!   i am retarded !
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido sorry   didn't mean to burry your Q.       and no i don't.
<Daisuke_Ido> i know there are official drivers, so i'm guessing pretty well supported
<intelikey> what is the module name ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and since it's offered as the default in the ubuntu series laptops, it better be...
<stdin> iwl3945
<intelikey> hmmm not much on it in dapper.   but i would think support is growing for it...    (just a guess)
<Shadow_mil> Hmmmm
<Shadow_mil> their is another problem, my update manager keeps saying that compiz-core needs to be updated, even after I have it update it
<stdin> Shadow_mil: tried dist-upgrade ?
<Shadow_mil> hmmm, looks like thats going to fix it
<Dr_willis> Hit it with a hammer!
<intelikey> don't force it.    just use a bigger hammer on it....
<intelikey> wonder if that would revive the monitor...
<Shadow_mil> woah! ok I got a two sided cube, thats a new one lol
<Dr_willis> Night all.........
<intelikey> how many sides does a barrel have ?
<Daisuke_Ido> by definition, that isn't a cube :P
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: depends on what engine it's being rendered in
<dotz> is there a way to access vnc from linux to window's desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> but the answer is two
<intelikey> two,    inside and outside
<Daisuke_Ido> HAH, got in just in time
<intelikey> not on my screen
<Daisuke_Ido> [01:51]  <Daisuke_Ido> but the answer is two
<Daisuke_Ido> [01:51]  <intelikey> two,    inside and outside
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | Self
<ubotu> Self: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> yeah but like i said not on mine.
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: 2 lines is ok, more than 3 is pastebin
<dotz> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Best-Bear> dotz, if you cant get vnc working, rdesktop might work for you
<codex> hello my adept crash and now the database is lock. and i cant use it. can someone help to to unlock it ?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> what all chars are illegal in linux file names ?
<intelikey> just / and null  ?
<intelikey> or are there more ?
<stdin> depends on the filesystem I think
<intelikey> hmmm
<stoned> this is turning out to be quite alright
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, look at the restricted characters for vfat...
<stoned> so far so good in kubuntu
<stdin> intelikey: well wikipedia says "All bytes except NUL and '/'"
<intelikey> stdin i was thinking that was all   but wasn't sure and was having trubble finding anything definite     google hates me.
<sauvin> Kindly assume that anything that isn't a lettre, a digit or an underscore is NOT a good idea for inclusion in a filename under fat of any sort. NTFS, too.
<stdin> how about a '.' :p
<stdin> it's not a letter, digit or underscore
<intelikey> sauvin and -    and #     :)
<stdin> and ~
<intelikey> that too
<vsudilov> how can I get KDE in 1024x768 mode? Highest option in systemsetting is 800x600...
<mars2686> what about a : or a ;
<intelikey> but i really wasn't concerned with M$ oops's anyway.
<stdin> !resolution | vsudilov
<ubotu> vsudilov: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vsudilov> thanks
<intelikey> vsudilov you may also be using something like 'vesa' as the driver
<intelikey> grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<morph_> hello all
<sauvin> ; is a pathel separator in fat.
<sauvin> Erm, I misspoke. An envar separator.
<intelikey> so file name can still contain ;
<intelikey> touch '/media/bob;bob'       vfat mounted on /media
<sauvin> intelikey, yes, as far as I know. I don't consider it a good idea, but I don't remember any concrete reason why not.
<stdin> as long as you escape/quote it, I see no problem
<intelikey> well i don't like ; in file names because it's a command seperator
<sauvin> I live by very simple naming rules under any FS because I have to deal with such a variety. /[a-z_0-9] +/i
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm attempting to install a program from source, but cannot run ./configure nor make. There is a configure.in.in and a Makefile.am in the main directory.
<sauvin> Not in DOS or Windows, it isn't, just in Unix.
<morph_> anyone know who to fix no border with beryl?
<intelikey> miss a quote on the third declintion of a var and boomb  you ran the other half of the file name in what ever was happening....
<sauvin> In fact, that's not quite true. Unix itself doesn't care (neither does Windows) - it's the SHELL that'll yell at you.
<kkerwin> What other routes should I try? Obviously, ./configure && make && sudo make install won't work because there is no ./configure file, and no Makefile.
<stdin> kkerwin: why do you need to compile it?
<kkerwin> stdin: The program is xpertmud. There are no packages for it.
<sauvin> Is there a README or INSTALL?
<intelikey> kkerwin look for an installer script
<intelikey> anything green in the build dir
<intelikey> ?
<kkerwin> stdin: I've tried the rpm's available on SF.net, but those don't quite work.
<kkerwin> intelikey: One moment ...
<vsudilov> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> kkerwin: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (basically you need autoconf/automake)
<brad_> hey
<brad_> so I have a really simple and straightforward question ^_^
* intelikey braces for the worst
<brad_> is there a way to make it so on Kopete when I hit shift+enter it goes down a line instead of sending the message/doing nothing
<brad_> I really dont see it
<brad_> I realize that is in love with Linux/KDE I am now, I may as well work on the various customization things which aren't how I think they should be (not the customization type)
<Shadow_mil> well as cool as compiz is, I think Ill stick with kwin :P
<intelikey> "goes down a line" ?
<brad_> on MSN messenger, in the typing window, if you hit shift+enter it goes to the next instead of sending the message
<brad_> like if you hit enter in a text box
<brad_> vs. sending in an instant messenger text box
<kkerwin> stdin: automake output: http://rafb.net/p/IYBfJk54.html
<kkerwin> intelikey: INSTALL and README just indicate a generic ./configure && make && sudo make install
<intelikey> brad_ i wish i knew.
<kkerwin> stdin: Rather, autoconf
<brad_> lol
<kkerwin> stdin: automake apparently calls autoconf, and fails almost exactly the same.
<brad_> if its not possible it isnt a big deal
<intelikey> kkerwin hmmm    that would seem to say there is something missing.   like the configure script maybe.   or possably they just didn't update the docs
<brad_> I just thought I would ask instead of stressing about it
<brad_> I think if it was possible without modification it would be easy to find
<kkerwin> intelikey: There is a configure.in.in, but not a configure.in
<brad_> and for things like that it's really hard to know what to put into google
<intelikey> brad_ i don't know if it is or not.  maybe stdin knows
<brad_> anyway I am not worried about it, and thank you
<kkerwin> intelikey: Nor a configure
<monkeybritches> Ctrl-Enter works
<intelikey> brad_ ^
<monkeybritches> :)
<stdin> kkerwin: hmm, is there a Makefile.cvs ?
<kkerwin> stdin: No
<sauvin> intelikey, don't tell people to look for anything "green". dircolors vary quite a bit, especially among idiots like myself who like to change schemas from time to time.
<stdin> kkerwin: hmm, post a "ls" to pastebin
<intelikey> kkerwin you got the package patch and not the package ???     just a guess.
<kkerwin> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/3ewsX026.html
<kkerwin> intelikey: No. Just is straight from SVN
<intelikey> sauvin anyone that knows how to change that knows what i meant.
<brad_> awesome
<brad_> sweet
<brad_> TY
<brad_> beautiful ;)
<brad_> I knew it must be easy
<brad_> I didnt even think of trying that
<stdin> kkerwin: what does the command "debian/rules" do?
<monkeybritches> you're welcome
<kkerwin> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/d0k8NJ63.html
<stdin> kkerwin: what about "debian/rules build" ?
<kkerwin> stdin: Nice! That seems to be running make ...
<kkerwin> stdin: Ok. It's configuring now. I'll standby and let you know how it goes.
<stdin> kkerwin: gotta love the debian build system :) you should be able to run "debian/rules binary" to make .debs
<sauvin> intelikey, that's not necessarily true. I did say IDIOTS like me.
<kkerwin> I've never encounter that debian build system before. Very sexy; I'll have to remember that.
<sauvin> What just happened? I have ubuntu, which I understand is debian-based.
<stdin> kkerwin: actually, for the deb you'll need "fakeroot debian/rules binary"  either fakeroot or sudo
<Best-Bear> I can't think of a single word that Rhymes with Debian
<kkerwin> stdin: build error: http://rafb.net/p/3JDFVh68.html
<sauvin> Plebian.
<monkeybritches> plebian
<sauvin> Monkeybritches, get outta my head!
<monkeybritches> You were in mine first ;)
<Best-Bear> lol, thanks
<icecruncher> children these days
<sauvin> You're saying I just type faster?
<stdin> kkerwin: hmm, have you installed kde-devel ?
<monkeybritches> I blame lag
<sauvin> I was about to say, I type pretty darned slow, even if I say so myself.
<intelikey> sauvin you knew, and you said "idiots like you"   so i'll just assume they would know too.
<kkerwin> stdin: LOL. Damn, you're good. apt-get says nope.
<intelikey> who ever they are.
<monkeybritches> My internet connection is two cups and a very long string
<sauvin> intelikey, I've met too many people who are rather intrepid about what buttons they click in customising their computers and then find they can't interpret the screens.
<stdin> kkerwin: it's a hefty download, but should get everything you need
<kkerwin> monkeybritches: What's that, I can't hear you.
* kkerwin grins mischieviously at monkeybritches.
<sauvin> "Mary had a little lamp; its fleece was bright as blow..."
<monkeybritches> Let me yell it in your ear horn...
<monkeybritches> Earhorns will make a comeback, wait and see
<intelikey> sauvin hehhe   yeah   that "pointy clicky thingy" will do that to ya     hehhe
<sauvin> so you understand what I'm saying. Speaking as a former engineer, assumptions are the bane of a great many support channel miscommunications.
<intelikey> yeah     and *buntu runs solely on assumptions and violenteer support
<kkerwin> stdin: Ok, another error ... I think the same one: http://rafb.net/p/b4Oj2m31.html
<sauvin> it runs, and while it's not as stable as fedora core, it's stable enough and it's a crapload faster.
<stdin> kkerwin: where did you download it from?
<kkerwin> stdin: SVN ... https://xpertmud.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xpertmud/trunk
<icecruncher> sauvin: *buntu?
<icecruncher> sauvin: bit bugy for my tastes
<intelikey> :)
<codex> hello and anybody tell me how to turn on syntax hightlighting in konsole ?
<sauvin> I've actually not had much trouble with bugs.
<sauvin> the ONE grief I have with it is that the !@#$@%# won't save my !@#$@%#@$ Konsole settings between reboots.
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> well, my experience was with kubutnu was#$#@
<intelikey> edit your konsole settings save as default
<sauvin> I've kept Fedora Core, and I'm still considering what I want to do with it, but I've not used it at all in about a month (Windows, alas, collects dust in another partition...)
<sauvin> Um, yes, did that. it doesn't apparently save.
<icecruncher> try pclos lol
<sauvin> What's pclos?
<kkerwin> codex: By syntax highlighting, you mean highlighting for a program that you're writing?
<intelikey> that sounds like a bug
<sauvin> It might be. Fedora Core doesn't do that. It just does the Right Thing.
<intelikey> codex sauvin may know
<sauvin> Thing is, Fedora Core does it... oh... any time now... whereas Ubuntu, so far, has taken a BEATING and keeps running nicely.
<icecruncher> sauvin: it's PCLinuxOs another distro also on kde
<intelikey> sauvin dapper's konsole works too
<sauvin> I like feisty.
<icecruncher> sauvin: so did I
<sauvin> "did"?
<codex> yes
<kkerwin> codex: I'm sorry, was that a yes to my question?
<icecruncher> my old i386 keept commiting suicide
<codex> yes
<codex> kkerwin: yes to your question
<sauvin> See, part of ubuntu's "instability" or "bugginess" is in its being a bit more avant-garde; Fedora Core STILL has trouble with my graphics card, and the newest version won't deal with it at all, whereas Ubuntu saw it, configure it, and ran with it.
<sauvin> I might know what?
<kkerwin> codex: K. Uhm, I'm not sure about konsole, because it only runs editors, like vi, that handle the highlighting.
* intelikey doesn't write many programs/scripts in konsole/terminal/console   mostly i use an editor
<kkerwin> codex: You may wish to try kate
<codex> yeah i just remember its VI.
<kkerwin> codex: You will find highlighting in the tools menu on kate
<codex> for some reason i just like using the console to work
<intelikey> ah syntax highlighting in vim  that's different
<stdin> intelikey: what? you've never done: echo "#!/bin/sh ......" :p
<sauvin> Konsole is an xterm-like thing.
<Assid> heya
<intelikey> stdin i didn't say never,    i said i don't do a lot of it...   there is a differance
<kkerwin> stdin: What's the status? :D
<stdin> kkerwin: I'm trying to see if I can compile it
<sauvin> And yes, kate is a wonderful editor.
<kkerwin> stdin: Cool.
<intelikey> hmmm i don't have vi installed
<Assid> hey stdin
<kkerwin> codex: Hmm. So long as you have the proper extensions on the file (ie: .cpp, .c, .py), vim should do it automagically.
<stdin> hey Assid
<Assid> stdin: your good with vpn ?
<stdin> kkerwin: heh, I just looked at the README: "Install like any other KDE2 Program" < we're on KDE3 now
<stdin> Assid: nope, never needed to use it, so I have no knowledge
<kkerwin> stdin: Heh, yeah, I saw that too. AND ... we're waiting oh-so-patiently for KDE4. :D
<stdin> Assid: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD ?
<sauvin> Me widdle heart go pi'a'pa' waiting a couple of years for KDE4 to stabilise.
<stdin> kkerwin: the last changelog entry is from 2002-01-01
<kkerwin> stdin: In the readme, or in the rest of the program?
<stdin> kkerwin: in the ChangeLog
* kkerwin 's heart stops for a second ...
* Assid plays with it .. and tries
<CraZy675> I have an external drive formatted in ntfs.  I connect the drive and it asks if I would like to open a new window so I click ok and the window never pops up. what should I do now?
<CraZy675> I only want to read the drive not write
<kkerwin> stdin: As in the changelog hasn't been updated in that long? Damn ...
<sauvin> CraZy675, does that partition automount? If so, you'll see it in /media
<kkerwin> stdin: According to the SF page, it's been updated recently, so I'm not too worried.
<Agent_bob> konsole command#    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media ;konqueror 'file:///media/'
<Assid> stdin: thats for the daemon
<CraZy675> sauvin: the drive does not show up in /media
<kkerwin> stdin: SF has RPM builds from 2007-04-21 ... I just can't get them to work since they appear to have been compiled on a different distro.
<CraZy675> I do see the drive in "Disk & Filesystems"
<stdin> kkerwin: it says on the website "In order to successfully use Xpertmud, you need KDE 2.x."
<kkerwin> stdin: Damn.
<sauvin> kkerwin, that's not surprising. rpm is RED HAT.
<CraZy675> it doesn't recognize the ntfs drive
<CraZy675> do I need to install something?
<kkerwin> sauvin: Oh, duh. :-D
<Agent_bob> what does xpertmud does ?
<yeniklasor> How can I use a spesific java version when I start a program that works with old java.
<stdin> kkerwin: we'll see if alien can handle it
<kkerwin> Agent_bob: It is a MUD client. It connects to online role-playing games.
<Agent_bob> kkerwin what does that app do ?
<Agent_bob> !info gnome-mud
<ubotu> gnome-mud: The GNOME MUD client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.7-1build2 (feisty), package size 363 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<kkerwin> Agent_bob: I might take a look at that, if xpertmud doesn't fly.
<kkerwin> Agent_bob: Thank you, though.
<stdin> !find mud
<ubotu> Found: gnome-mud, gpmudmon-applet, koalamud, lib64mudflap0, libmudflap0 (and 4 others)
<intelikey> ooooops
<burgos> vale, funviona
<sauvin> I've been told that alien is a bit dangerous.
<stdin> kkerwin: you can try converting the rpm to a deb, install "alien" and run "fakeroot alien xpertmud-3.0-svn20070421.i386.rpm" (or use sudo)
<intelikey> we are experancing some turbulance, but the wings havent folded up yet so don't panic...
<Assid> stdin: how do i get nm-applet ? it doesnt seem to come on my startup
<kkerwin> stdin: Ok. That works so far. Now I need to try and get python scripting ...
<stdin> Assid: network-manager  ?
<Assid> eah you know the one that says "wired connection" etc ... and sits in your system tray ?
<Assid> as soon as you install kubuntu for the first time
<stdin> knetworkmanager
<stdin> ^ that's the command too
<Assid> hrmm hung process
<CraZy675> how do i mount a drive so I "the user" can read it without being root?
<Assid> hrmm its broken.. i go to configure vpn.. and it just sits there mocking me.. does nothing
<stdin> CraZy675: couple ways, from fstab add the "user" option, or from mount use "-o uid=$(id -u)"
<CraZy675> stdin: thanks
<stdin> Assid: try "sudo killall knetworkmanager" then restart it
<Assid> stdin: yeah i got it in the system tray.. but the vpn configuration doesnt pop up
<stdin> that from Options > Configure ?
<kkerwin> stdin: grr ... all the paths are screwed up
<kraut> moin
<stdin> kkerwin: try kildclient or gnome-mud, xpertmud seems to be a lost cause on anything except on RPM distros
<kkerwin> stdin: Ok. Thank you again for your help.
<stdin> :)
<kkerwin> stdin: For your sake, I'm sorry that this was a waste of time.
<stdin> kkerwin: you act like you don't know I love compiling from cvs :p
<kkerwin> stdin: I see. You like to live life on the bleeding edge. Well, next time I hit  the Appalachian Trail, I'll be sure to invite you along if that's your kind of adventure. :)
<stdin> kkerwin: I wouldn't be running gutsy if I didn't :)
<kkerwin> stdin: Cool. Thanks again, and be well.
<yeniklasor> How can start a java software with spesific java in another path ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: you could just 'update-alternatives --config java' or put the path to the java you want before the command. what application?
<Assid> stdin: kvpnc .. worked
<Assid> had to guess a few things.. but it worked
<stdin> Assid: I'll try getting info on that added to ubotu
<stdin> all it has now is:
<stdin> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Assid> hrmm gotta update that
<Assid> !vpnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> probably add that to vpnc for the client
<stdin> and that's a year old page...
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> and there is also this page: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<Assid> however that didnt work out too good for me.. cant configure vpn there
<Assid> kvpnc did a brilliant job
* stdin adds it to his (already bulging) to-do-list
<Assid> stupid grub-reboot..
<Assid> i tried grub-reboot 1 .. it doesnt boot into the new kernel.. i tried 2 .. doesnt.. wtf do i have to do to make it boot to that without making it the default?
<stdin> Assid: have you set grub to use "saved" in menu.lst?
<codex> hello i would like to know if wirless card is working. is there a program i can u to check if its working ?
<Assid> yeah i got savedefault to the entries
<stdin> Assid: no, at the top, like "default         saved"
<Assid> no
<stdin> codex: do you have a wireless network around you ?
<stdin> Assid: that's what you need then
<Assid> i need that?
<codex> yeah
<stdin> codex: does the knetworkmanager applet in the system tray see it ?
<Assid> so the 2nd entry would be 1 ?
<Assid> or 2 ?
<stdin> Assid: the 2nd entry (the recovery mode one) will be 1, the 2nd kernel will be 3
<codex> no
<Assid> so 0 based index?
<stdin> codex: what wireless card/chipset ?
<codex> how can i get my wireless set up
<stdin> Assid: yeah, the whole of grub is
<codex> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<codex> thats what iam seeing
<Assid> i keep forgetting what is and what isnt :(
<codex> but iam not using a dell computer
<stdin> codex: ah, broadcom... hold on a sec
<codex> ok
<stdin> codex: what model dell exactly ?
<stdin> codex: oh, you said not dell :p
<stdin> is that a  Compaq Presario or something ?
<codex> no its a lenovo
<codex> i used to get the bcm43xx error but when i install the new 2.6.20-16 kernel i didn't get the error anymore
<stdin> bcm43xx is only for the broadcom 43.. series
<codex> is there a tutorial you can refere me to so i can set up the wireless
<stdin> codex: do you have internet access on it (wired) ?
<codex> yes
<stdin> codex: looks like you need to use ndiswrapper
<codex> ok thanks
<stdin> codex: this driver should work <http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-45290-1&lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=3245619&os=228&lang=en>
<yeniklasor> How to change system's java path ?
<stdin> codex: then look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<stdin> yeniklasor, you could just 'update-alternatives --config java' or put the path to the java you want before the command. what application?
<codex> thanks
<yeniklasor> stdin : A new app for Pardus, that didn't worked with my java. "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: bdp_mf"...
<stdin> yeniklasor: what java version do you have?
<yeniklasor> under "opt/" latest version
<yeniklasor> which java says "/usr/bin/java"
<yeniklasor> Software suggests "j2re-1_4_2_14-linux-i586.bin"
<yeniklasor> I don't like java :D
<stdin> yeniklasor: put the path to the java bin dir (like /opt/java/bin) in your path. like "export path=/opt/java/bin:$PATH" then it should use that one
<stdin> yeniklasor: erm "export PATH=/opt/java/bin:$PATH" (PATH need to be upper case)
<dotz> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<dotz> what's the replacement inblinux for microsoft outlook web access?
<dotz> what's the replacement in linux for microsoft outlook web access?
<stdin> what does it do exactly?
<yeniklasor> stdin : it really worked! thanks you are my hero (only we couldn't get work wireless) :)
<stdin> :)
<stdin> dotz: ?
<Tyro> Will Kubuntu Function reasonably fast on a 900MHz CPU and 512MB RAM with a Flash Memory HDD
<stdin> Tyro: you'll probably have to disable some of the KDE effects, but it's ran on less powerful systems before
<stdin> Tyro: you'll probably want to install with the alternate CD too
<Tyro> yeah, i don't mid, there are far to many effects in Kubuntu for my personal prefrance
<Tyro> alternate?
<stdin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Tyro> ohh, i remember now
<stdin> ..text mode
<Tyro> I'll be back after i've had dinner
<Tyro> BBL
<Tyro> nick/tyro-away
<Tyro> oops
<Tyro> anyway BBL
<stdin> don't use away nick changes...
<dev_> i have akeyboard problem it types multiple char when key is pressed
<Assid> stdin: hows your kernel knowledge.. for source compiled?
<Assid> Clocksource tsc unstable (del
<stdin> Assid: errm, I can compile one, doesn't mean I know how it works :p
<stdin> Assid: are you compiling a ubuntu kernel or a stock kernel ?
<Assid> stock kernel onto a debian/etch box
<stdin> Assid: pentum m ?
<Assid> nah.. xeon 3060
<stdin> try booting with "clocksource=acpi_pm"
<Assid> yeah am just rebooting it to the older kernel first..
<Assid> i wanna check something
<Assid> its one of those dedicated servers :|
<stdin> seems to be something to do with CPU frequency scaling
<Assid> yeah but i disabled that
<Assid> its not enabled in the kernel
<Assid> i read something about the core2's having some kind of different cpu ticker
<yeniklasor> stdin : Trying my laptop with Kubuntu live cd, it is working with wireless fine. You know yesterday I had formatted my laptop with Ubuntu server edition (then installed kubuntu-desktop on it). But it doesn't work with wireless. There must be a cure.
<stdin> yeniklasor: what card/chipset
* stdin needs to assign a shortcut to that question :p
<yeniklasor> :D
<yeniklasor> intel pro wireless 3945a/b/g 802.11a/b/g WLAN with bluetooth
<stdin> hmm intel...
<brozz87> hello :)
<stdin> yeniklasor: the "iwl3945" driver should work with that
<stdin> !hi | brozz87
<ubotu> brozz87: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yeniklasor> on only a driver, Now checking it
<stdin> should be in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko
<alex21432> hey!
<alex21432> guys, how can I see how much free space is there on my hard disk?
<alex21432> thanks
<Best-Bear> df -h
<stdin> alex21432: in konsole there is "df -h"
<alex21432> thanks guys!!
<Best-Bear> df -hF ext3
<Best-Bear> thats if you just want to see linux file systems
<alex21432> great!
<pekuja> isn't there an easy way to view that from Konqueror or something?
<pekuja> not that df -h isn't good. just curious
<brozz87> thanks ubot :)
<Best-Bear> I dont use Konq much
<chx> is it possible to select a rectangle with  kate / ktexteditor?
<brozz87> sorry but i'm italian and i don't speak english very well :)
<stdin> yeniklasor: I think that the driver is only in the 2.6.22 kernel
<pekuja> chx, why would you want to select a rectangle? O__o
<stdin> !it | brozz87
<ubotu> brozz87: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<brozz87> yes, i know! But on italian community the presence of users are very noise and low
<chx> why it's o_O ? i can show you editors from twenty years ago that were capable of this... for example when manually resolving a failed diff, it's hand to be able to delete the first column
<yeniklasor> stdin : but kubuntu live cd is 2.6.15 and working fine
<stdin> yeniklasor: hmm
<pekuja> chx, ok, I see (and sorry, I don't have the answer)
<Tyro> BACK!
<pekuja> chx, if I were doing that, I'd probably write a script to delete the first column for me
<chx> say, the joe editor has Rectangle (columnar) block mode-
<chx> that's very uncomfy
<stdin> yeniklasor: I think the server kernel and desktop kernel in edgy are different... that could explain it
<yeniklasor> may be
<chx> oh, and nedit is able.
<chx> i am however in love with KATE
<chx> pity
<stdin> yeniklasor: you can do a desktop install and just install server components on that
<yeniklasor> But I was about love command line :)
<stdin> yeniklasor: so stop KDM from starting
<yeniklasor> :D
<yeniklasor> How to go youtube then :)
<stdin> yeniklasor: " X :0 & DISPLAY=:0 firefox" :)
<yeniklasor> :S with termanal login ?
<stdin> yeah, why not?
<yeniklasor> ctrl+alt+f3 ing now :)
<stdin> yeniklasor: you'll want to change :0 to :1 (seeing as X is already running on :0)
<yeniklasor> ok
<stdin> yeniklasor: and it only works if you have firefox installed...
<yeniklasor> tried wity konqueror
<stdin> and flash
<yeniklasor> there is no title button
<yeniklasor> half of browser out of window
<stdin> yeniklasor: yeah, that's because you need a window manager too
<yeniklasor> kwin ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: yeah
<yeniklasor> X :0 & &KWIN DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<yeniklasor> :D
<trekdanne> hmm exactly what's the point of not starting up the whole KDE? too slow?
<paulc87> whats going on guys
<stdin> trekdanne: it's for a server
<paulc87> about to install my first copy of kub :D
<dev_> i have akeyboard problem it types multiple char when key is presse
<hangthedj> i had a keyboard problem like that once, it was in the early 90s and i had the dos keypress virus
<trekdanne> hangthedj: lol no idea there were such viri
<stdin> yeniklasor: the full command would be "X :0 & export DISPLAY=:0 ; kwin & firefox" or you can just do "X :0 & export DISPLAY=:0 ; kwin & xterm" and start firefox from there
<codex> hello i run iwconfig commad this is the output iam getting http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7416d181
<paulc87> is there anything better about kde than gnome?
<stdin> codex: that's because you haven'r connected to any network yet
<paulc87> they are both desktop GUIs right?
<stdin> paulc87: it's KDE, that makes it better :p
<codex> stdin: the i thought it supposed to be wlan0
<alexandros> hello!
<stdin> paulc87: take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<codex> stdin: but iam seeing eth1
<alexandros1> I just plugged a usb external hard disk to my kubuntu box
<paulc87> thanks for the links
<stdin> codex: no, it doesn't actually matter
<codex> ok
<codex> and how to i go about connecting to a wirless network
<alexandros1> a screen came on asking me what to do and I said "open in new window"  but nothing ever happened
<Best-Bear> paul: I was a long time gnome user, it's good, but I kept finding myself running KDE apps like Konsole, K3b, Krita, I think it's the apps that make it better
<codex> what program do i use ?
<alexandros1> where is a usb disk usualy mounted in kubuntu?
<paulc87> bear i thought that the 2 were just different visuals, or ways of presenting them, etc
<stdin> alexandros1: look in /media
<stdin> codex: is it connected now? (wired)
<trekdanne>  /media/disk IIRC
<alexandros1> stdin: I already looked there but there's no disk
<codex> stdin: yes
<dev_> i have akeyboard problem it types multiple char when key is presse
<stdin> trekdanne: the name depends on the device
<dev_> i have a keyboard problem it types multiple char when key is presse
<dev_> example: wwwwwdfgshjjjjjjjjklcvbbbbbbbbb
<trekdanne> stdin: ah ok.
<dev_> how do i solve it
<stdin> codex: do you see a little white icon in the system tray?
<yeniklasor> stdin : both commands didn't worked. Maybe I must kill display=:1 ? if yes how
<Best-Bear> Paul, they are written in different languages gnome=C KDE=C++, and use different toolkits to build them GTK vs Qt
<alexandros1> should I create a directory in /media ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: switch to the terminal and press Ctrl-C, then probably "kill %1"
<codex> stdin: i am seeing something that supposed to be an ethernet end. is that what u talking about ?
<stdin> codex: yep, right click that
<codex> ok
<codex> i did
<stdin> see anything in there?
<codex> stdin: wireless networks: no wirless networks found
<stdin> codex: what does "iwlist eth1 scan" show ?
<codex> stdin: eth1 no scan results
<stdin> codex: is there a switch for the wireless? and is it on?
<codex> what do u mean. the wireless card are the router ?
<stdin> the wireless card
<codex> stdin: what the "iwlist  eth1 scan" supposed to show ?
<stdin> codex: it scans for access points
<codex> ok thank. i think i figured it out now
<stdin> trekdanne: try looking in System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem
<yeniklasor> stdin : "X :0 & export DISPLAY=:0 ; kwin & firefox" not working, (only a cursor)
<Tabmows> is there a terminal around which acts like putty?
<Tabmows> like when you select text it automatically copies?
<stdin> Tabmows: konsole?
<stdin> yeniklasor: anything printed on the terminal?
<trekdanne> Tabmows: that should be standard behavor for a X11 app
<yeniklasor> no nothing
<stdin> Tabmows: middle click to paste
<yeniklasor> after kill it there is comethings on terminal, anyway to page up ?
<Tabmows> ahhh ok cool, it's a laptop so the middle click threw me off
<trekdanne> stdin: hmm is that just KDED automount magic or is it connected to /etc/fstab ?
<stdin> trekdanne: it's fstab, but you should have had a prompt to mount the partition(s) on the external drive when you inserted it
<stdin> yeniklasor: shift + PageUp
<trekdanne> stdin: hmm yea. that's the KDED Automount magic... but I still don't understand how it's connected to udevd and stuff :P
<Santzschies> hola!
<yeniklasor> stdin : "errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server"  and some fonts warnings and wacom warnings
<trekdanne> !es | Santzscies
<ubotu> Santzscies: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> yeniklasor: change :0 to :1
<stdin> yeniklasor: as you already have X running on :0
<yeniklasor> didn't work again (and I was reboot and login directly to konsole)
<stdin> yeniklasor: ok, does "X :0 & export DISPLAY=:0 ; xterm" work (and open xterm)?
<yeniklasor> no
<stdin> yeniklasor: hmm...
<stdin> yeniklasor: how about "X :0 & sleep 5; export DISPLAY=:0 ; xterm" ?
<alexandros1> how can I mount an ntfs hard disk for read-write access?
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | alexandros1
<ubotu> alexandros1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<alexandros1> thanks
<yeniklasor> stdin : sorry I was writing ":" instead of ";"  all of them worked :$
<stdin> heh :p
<yeniklasor> a few question : what if I didn't install kubuntu-desktop, will X work without it?
<stdin> yeniklasor: you'd just have to install the "xorg" package
<Best-Bear> yeniklasor, this is a minimal install guide to KDE that works pretty well ,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<czer323> Any suggested players for sid, nfs, spc, rgm or rsn files?  It's the common formats for c64, nes, snes and sega music.
<czer323> I was hoping to get them to play in Amarok with an additional plugin or something.
<stdin> maybe mplayer? don't know for sure, but mplayer normally plays everything I throw at it
<sauvin> Why would tab completion stop working?
<alexandros1> hmmm... I installed ntfs-3g and "enabled write support for external device" . however, when I mount my external drive as:  mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/maxtor   it's still in read only mode :(
<stdin> alexandros1: yes, because yo have to use -t ntfs-3g
<alexandros1> I did that and I got an error :/
<yeniklasor> OK. "X :0" what is 0 ? if I wrote 99 instead of 0 ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: it's the display number, an identifier
<sauvin> czer323, i can't help w ith the other formats, but you need a sidplayer for sid files.
<alexandros1> It says "Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. "
<stdin> alexandros1: then you need to chdsk it
<stdin> *chkdsk
<alexandros1> wont it mess my hard disk up?
<stdin> it's the tool windows uses to scan the filesystem for errors
<yeniklasor> I'm killing to X with "ctrl+alt+backspace" is it true way ?
<alexandros1> oh sorry I misunderstood
<stdin> yeniklasor: well, it's the only way without a display manager
<Best-Bear> yeniklasorthat will work, save your open files first
<Best-Bear> you may need "startx" if your display manager doesnt start
<stdin> Best-Bear: he doesn't want a display manager
<Best-Bear> oh
<zeno> when i try to install sun java jre i get this:
<zeno> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<zeno> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<zeno> what shouold i do?
<stdin> zeno: how are you installing it?
<SlimeyPe1e> what are you using? apt-get? aptitiude? adept?
<yeniklasor> sudo ?
<zeno> yup sudo
<zeno> aptitude
<stdin> zeno: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<stdin> dapper/edgy/feisty?
<zeno> feisty
<yeniklasor> apt-get
<yeniklasor> :D
<stdin> zeno: you have multiverse enabled?
<zeno> yeniklasor: ah thanks apt-get saved me! sudo apt-get -f install
<zeno> stdin: fixd
<yeniklasor> stdin : look at to me! in your way :-)
<stdin> hehe
<zeno> and someone else had told me aptitude was better XD
<linuxcrazy> anyone familiar with openbravo and ubuntu?
<adenicio> stdin: where could i change how much feisty uses v-memory?because it slowing down and only 22% of the hdd is use
<linuxcrazy> good morning linescanner
<stdin> adenicio: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness controls the preference for swap, tho the default is normally best
<yeniklasor> on command line is it possible to copy something from a text file and paste it to command line ?
<czer323> use shift-insert to paste on a console
<stdin> yeniklasor: you can install gpm to use the mouse to copy/paste in the terminal
<yeniklasor> ok thanks
<linuxcrazy> I've been fiddling with x64 flash for firefox, anyone make nspluginwrapper work for this?
<yeniklasor> gpm really hot
<yeniklasor> stdin : Audio from command line with mplayer really hot. But how can I work with other things without kill it ?
<czer323> screen?
<stdin> yeniklasor: you'll want to use screen
<yeniklasor> is it a player ?
<stdin> no
<stdin> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<yeniklasor> ok
<stdin> yeniklasor: it lets you have multiple shells and sessions in one terminal
<linuxcrazy> night all
<trekdanne> can't you just run it in the background, "mplayer -quiet my_music.mp3 &" ?
<stdin> screen is nicer
<xst> Does there exist a kde frontend for tracker?
<trekdanne> yea, ofc you're right stdin
<stdin> xst: kde uses strigi
<Tm_T> screen <3
<xst> stdin: Also in gutsy?
<stdin> xst: yes
<xst> ok
<xst> why not tracker?
<trekdanne> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Tm_T> my longest irc-uptime has been over a year <3
<adenicio> stdin: mandatory --port argument is missing.wat to that mean?
<trekdanne> Tm_T: OH WOW
<Tm_T> trekdanne: not much wow, it was that short because of hardware failure in server
<adenicio> stdin: mandatory --port argument is missing.wat to that mean?
<stdin> adenicio: from what?
<yeniklasor> stdin : screen opened kubuntu login window a few second later
<Tm_T> yeniklasor: yes
<trekdanne> Tm_T: :P
<yeniklasor> why
<rossi> fala ae galera
<rossi> alguem do brasil?
<stdin> !br | rossi
<ubotu> rossi: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<xst> I cannot install strigi: strigi-daemon: Depends: dbus-x11 but it is not installable
<xst> what to do?
<adenicio> stdin: in the konsole i try to run doscan and it said that
<rossi> onde fika os canais em portugues?
<stdin> adenicio: maybe see "man doscan"
<yeniklasor> ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/f4/f5/f6  launchs different command lines (tty2...)
<stdin> yeniklasor: you can do that if you want
<yeniklasor> screen opens kubuntu login screen
<stdin> you mean KDM?
<yeniklasor> yes
<Tm_T> yeniklasor: yes, and you can start app there, then detach from it, it keeps running there...
<Tm_T> wha?
<stdin> hmm
<gaara> i need help
<gaara> anyone free to help me?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> gaara: well, our help is mostly free
<gaara> ooh...eager to help eh? :P
<gaara> ok..
<Tm_T> gaara: sometimes you might be asked to help others too :)
* stdin accepts donations though :)
<gaara> i have a problem with my wireless
<yeniklasor> me too :)
<gaara> im not able to keep my eth1 on
* Tm_T donates few skincells to stdin 
<gaara> as soon as i switch it on it goes off
<gaara> am using feisty
<yeniklasor> which chipset of wireless
<gaara> broadcom
<yeniklasor> :D
<stdin> what model broadcom?
<gaara> i think 4310
<stdin> have you used the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool?
<gaara> nope..
<gaara> i read it in the forums..
<stdin> I'll find the guide...
<gaara> but i need constant help thats why i came here
<gaara> what is it for?
<stdin> gaara: it extracts the firmware (driver) for it so you can use it
<gaara> oh cool
<stdin> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty (ask if you have any questions or get stuck)
<gaara> ok i'll look thru that
<gaara> another problem is with my beryl
<stdin> what graphics card?
<dvm> Is it possible to choose scim language using shell command?
<gaara> i used sabayon previously and it worked amazingly, but i'm getting a white screen when i load the beryl manager
<gaara> nvidia
<stdin> gaara: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<gaara> hmmm...good point, does it not mean its installed if my resolution is already set? i got widescreen and im getting 1280 800 perfectly..
<gaara> though i dont get a nvidia splash screen
<Assid> stupid dammit kernel
<dvm> Is it possible to choose scim language using shell command?
<stdin> gaara: no, if you haven't installed it then you're using the "nv" open source nvidia driver, it doesn't have DRI (so no 3D support)
<stdin> dvm: don't know, look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<stdin> !nvidia | gaara
<ubotu> gaara: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gaara> okie, thank you,will do so and get back to ppl...
<gaara> btw have any of u tried looking glass on ur kubuntu?
<stdin> gaara: you'll have to follow the edgy (6.10) instructions on that, the feisty instructions are for gnome
<stdin> gaara: I tried it a while ago, very slow
<_4strO> yop yop
<gaara> hmm...ok..i installed it only now, so i'll install the nvidia driver and then i'll checkit out
<gaara> btw, stdin, are u part of ubuntu?
<stdin> I'm part of the ubuntu community I guess, but not in any "official" way
<gaara> ohkie...
<gaara> will catch u son
<gaara> soon
<stdin> :)
<void_> Grr, my beryl keeps crashing.
<Assid> void_: get compiz-fusion
<voda> hello
<stdin> hello voda
<Assid> voda fone!
<Assid> :P
<trekdanne> oh hi Assid, what's up?
<gaara> hey stdin, i got a 6600 phone, do u know any app thats a phone manager to link my phone?
<Assid> not much trekdanne, trying to compile a kernel
<gaara> nokia6600
<Assid> gaara: good luck,.. let me know if you have anything that works
<trekdanne> hmm phones :P
<Assid> actually
<stdin> gaara: don't know, try searching "nokia" in adept
<Assid> providers need to give a bit more support
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(stdin/#kubuntu) yeniklasor: it should be in the linux-image-VERSION packages
(yeniklasor/#kubuntu) ok
<rami> why cant i use the scrnsavers where it says (GL) ?
<trekdanne> yeniklasor: are you sure it's not loaded?  "lsmod | grep ipw3945"
<rami> EDIT: can use the savers in the category open-gl savers
<rami> where it says (GL) bur i have others that was embedded when i first installed it whuch i cant use.
<yeniklasor> trekdanne | somethings shown but wireless not working
<trekdanne> yeniklasor: probably not a driver problem if the modules are loaded
<yeniklasor> knetworkmanager can't use my wireless
<trekdanne> does it show up if you do "ifconfig -a" ?
<yeniklasor> trekdanne : only eth0 and lo
<trekdanne> yeniklasor: try "lspcmia"
<voda> hello
<trekdanne> !hi | voda
<ubotu> voda: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gaara> hey stdin
<stdin> hey
<gaara> if i saw iwconfig im getting my eth1 as a wireless device
<stdin> that's fine
<gaara> but if i put iwlist eth1 scan it says > eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<stdin> gaara: try just "iwlist scan"
<gaara> says no scan results
<gaara> oh...k
<yeniklasor> trekdanne : didn't working  "lspcmia" command
<gaara> ok, i'll restart and see if it works..
<gaara> thanks..
<trekdanne> i spelled it wrong "lspcmcia"
<yeniklasor> trekdanne : "lspcmcia" didn't show anything
<trekdanne> strange
<Aranel> how can I convert a cd to Iso file ?
<stdin> Aranel: use K3B
<Aranel> stdin: I tried, but I can't did it :)
<ClassFoo> cat >
<stdin> Aranel: choose to copy a cd from the tools menu, then check the "only create image" box
<trekdanne> yeniklasor: i'm actually not that familar with PCMCIA and wireless networks :P
<yeniklasor> ok
<Aranel> stdin: thanks a lot :)
<stdin> :)
<dannioni> yeniklasor: What's your problem?
<alexandros1> hey guys
<trekdanne> oh hi alexandros1
<alexandros1> my kubuntu is using 61Hz refresh rate for my monitor
<alexandros1> and its hurting my eyes!
<alexandros1> in the monitor & display settings there is only the 61Hz option.
<dannioni> I know what you mean, my monitor is 15+ yrs old :P, so the max is 70hz
<alexandros1> how can I set it to say 75Hz ?
<yeniklasor> dannioni : wireless is not working
<[ifr0g] > Hi guys !
<dannioni> yeniklasor: What card do you have?
<stdin> alexandros1: you'll have to reconfigure the X server to do that
<alexandros1> can't I do it throuth he System Settings GUI ?
<stdin> alexandros1: nope
<alexandros1> and how can I reconfigure the X Server ?
<stdin> alexandros1: I think "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" should let you
<[ifr0g] > alexandros1, by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file..
<alexandros1> ok thanks guys!
<stdin> alexandros1: you should choose the medium setting when it comes to that part
<alexandros1> medium setting?
<stdin> alexandros1: then you can select the resolution and refresh rate
<stdin> alexandros1: it'll be the only part that has "medium" in it, you can't miss it :)
<yeniklasor> dannioni : intel pro wireless
<alexandros1> oh ok thanks!!!!!!
<yeniklasor> ipw3945
<dannioni> Do you have any idea what the problem might be?
* genii sips a coffee
<yeniklasor> live cd Kubuntu is good with my wireless, but i installed server edition
<dannioni> try running lspcmcia in console, you should see your card there
<dannioni> I'm not sure about the difference between server and "normal" installation, maybe someone else know that?
<yeniklasor> nothing
<yeniklasor> lspcmcia nothing shown
<damian_> I have a problem. Kaffeine is starting with kubuntu. Can I swith it off?
<dannioni> i assume you've inserted the card :P, this probably means that there's no pcmcia support installed
<stdin> damian_: it would only start if it was open when you logged out
<alexandros1> is there any way to test the changed xorg.conf file without having to reboot the system?
<damian_> ok
<stdin> damian_: use  "System Settings > Advanced > Session Manager" to disable that if you want
<damian_> thanks
<dannioni> alexandros1: Is it enough to restart the X server perhaps?
<stdin> alexandros1: yes, logout then choose "restart X server" from the menu
<alexandros1> oh cool!!!
<dannioni> yeniklasor: I think you must change your kernel or load some module to get pcmcia, I'm not sure, maybe someone else knows?
<yeniklasor> This is latest kernel
<yeniklasor> pcmcia, is about pci ?
<stdin> pcmcia is different to pci
<dannioni> yeniklasor: try "sudo modprobe pcmcia"
<yeniklasor> ok
<dannioni> and after that try lspcmcia again
<yeniklasor> nothing displayed again
<dannioni> well, i'm not sure what to do ;(
<dannioni> seems we have reached the end of my limited knowledge
<feimao> 
<stdin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<feimao> ok
<feimao> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aguitel> hello
<trekdanne> hi
<aguitel> anyone here?
<yeniklasor> only 349 person
<aguitel> how open kate with terminal
<dannioni> so kind of empty
<runlevelten> type kate :)
<aguitel> sudo kate ?
<runlevelten> well, kate
<dannioni> nope, just kate works for me
<stdin> kdesu if you NEED root access, just kate if not
<runlevelten> depends whether you want to edit system files, aguitel :)
<runlevelten> In which case, what stdin said
<aguitel> i need administrative privilegios
<alexandros> why sometimes when I do kdesu kate it just freezes?
<aguitel> yes it freezes
<dannioni> that sounds like a bug report
<alexandros> usually it just asks me for administrator password
<alexandros> but some other times it just sits there and does nothing
<dannioni> forze for me too
<dannioni> *froze
<stdin> works fine for me
<alexandros> I am using feisty
<aguitel> i need to open this file:/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stdin> in what terminal are you trying to run the command?
<aguitel> konsole
<stdin> should work then
<alexandros> yeah, even when pressing alt + f2
<aguitel> not work for me
<alexandros> me neither
<dannioni> you could use nano or pico, but thats only a way around the problem
<alexandros> pico is cool
<stdin> pico is nano
<alexandros> I noticed this happens to me when I logout and then log back in, or do an x-server restart
<dannioni> stdin: They're the same?
<alexandros> if I boot normally into my system I dont have this problem
<stdin> dannioni: yeah, try it. run pico then run nano
<aguitel> it say cannot connect to xserv
<stdin> are you in a root shell?
<aguitel> yes
<stdin> that's why then
<stdin> run it as a normal user
<aguitel> what command
<stdin> type "exit" then "kdesu kate"
<aguitel> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<stdin> you need to not be in a root shell
<aguitel> i type:sudo kdesu kate
<stdin> aguitel: no, not sudo, just kdesu
<handy> i m sorry , for the italian chat?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<handy> tnx's
<aguitel> it work
<handy> !it
<aguitel> thank
<johannes__> hi everyone, I have a problem with my network, feisty fawn is able to find my router (dhcp server) and get an address, it also finds my network printer (very nice HP tool ), but I can find my server or other PCs (WIN XP), I hope someone can help me
<stdin> handy: /join #kubuntu-it
<Xarros> Bonjour
<Xarros> hello
<stdin> there is a french language room in #kubuntu-fr
<stdin> johannes__: "can't find" ?
<alexandros> guys... in order to make sure tftp works I should be able to ftp 127.0.0.1   right?
<johannes__> the german one is probably kubuntu-ger , right?
<stdin> johannes__: #kubuntu-de
<johannes__> oh *g*
<trekdanne> deutsch :P
<stdin> alexandros: depends on what address the server is listening on
<alexandros> oh I see where is that defined?
<trekdanne> alexandros: ftp and tftp is differnt protocols
<yamal> different protocols and different standard ports even
<alexandros> so in order to check if it works I should download a tftp client?
<trekdanne> i think tftp should be installed per default
<stdin> konqueror should be able to do it too
<trekdanne> alexandros: no, apparently not
<alexandros> well what Im trying to do actually is install ubuntu using network boot
<alexandros> oh konqueror can do that? with tftp:// ?
<stdin> alexandros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<alexandros> oik!
<alexandros> ok!
<dromer> gah, I'm trying to compile cinelerra (the packages @ kiberpipa.org are broken), but I keep getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33569/  during the make
<Ayabara> I hide my bottom panel to get more space. is there a way to make the panel pop up when windows in the tray/panel demands attention?
<Frederick> folks how do i remove thw proxy usage from apt?
<yeniklasor> stdin : I think my wireless was not work after I plug an ethernet cable(before install server edition). Could it be a bug?
<stdin> yeniklasor: it could be
<aguitel> stdin,how i reinstall kubuntu without lost information ?
<stdin> Ayabara: is "Acquire::http::Proxy" set in /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<stdin> aguitel: you'd have to use a separate /home partition to do that
<aguitel> how i do that with cd live?
<aguitel> i have sawp and ext3 partition
<Ayabara> stdin: that file doesn't exist on my system
<stdin> aguitel: you would have has to install with a separate /home you can't do it after
<Frederick> stdin: I dont have this file is there any possible location for it?
<stdin> Ayabara: then is the "http_proxy" variable set ?
<aguitel> but with cd live how i create this /home ?
<stdin> aguitel: yes, but not without destroying your data
<aguitel> what i need to type ?
<Ayabara> stdin: no
<stdin> Ayabara: never mind, I meant that for Frederick
<Ayabara> stdin: I wondered why you asked me that
<Ayabara> :-D
<yeniklasor> stdin : what is point of k wallet. Is it really safe to store passwords? (for example for kopete)
<stdin> Frederick: how did you set the proxy?
<Ayabara> didn't quite answer the question I asked :-)
<stdin> yeniklasor: yeah, it's safe to
<Frederick> stdin: I set this variable you meantioned above somewhere
<stdin> Ayabara: to answer your question, I don't think you can, but ask in #kde
<Ayabara> stdin: ok. thanks
<yeniklasor> stdin : for local reasons or hacking from internet ?
<stdin> Frederick: then do "export -n http_proxy"
<stdin> yeniklasor: the passwords aren't stored in a readable format and are only accessible from your user
<Frederick> stdin: but htis is local to a given shell right?
<stdin> Frederick: yes, if you put the line in your ~/.bashrc then remove it from there
<Frederick> stdin: I got no idea where did I set this proxy variable
<Frederick> but apt complains about it
<Frederick> when Im not on the network wich has it
<stdin> Frederick: check in ~/.bashrc
<aguitel> stdn,i need to make another partition?
<Frederick>  it is there but commented out :/
<yeniklasor> stdin : is storing file stolen by a person and copied to his wallet. Is it possible to use passwords? I tried to this with firefox's .mozilla directory and all password worked on my other computer.
<stdin> aguitel: you'd have to make one partition for /  one for /home  and one for swap
<aguitel> stdn,i have now sawp and ext3 partition,what else is needed?
<yeniklasor> aguitel : /home
<stdin> yeniklasor: that's firefox, kwallet used a different system, but copying the the relevant files to another system would probably work (
<stdin> yeniklasor: but that would be the same for any password storage system
<aguitel> total 3 partition swap ext and /home ?
<geekbsd> hi there,which is better,KOfffice or OpenOffice?
<stdin> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<stdin> aguitel: yes
<aguitel> stdn ,the name of the 3th partition is home or /home?
<stdin> aguitel: yeah assign it to mount to /home
<aguitel> grub is in /home?
<stdin> no
<geekbsd> just for the daily bases,write a doc,see some excel files,convert doc.or odf files to pdf
<aguitel> wher is grub?
<stdin> aguitel: it should be installed to the MBR
<aguitel> in / ?
<stdin> MBR is the Master Boot Record, it's not on any partition
<aguitel> ok
<stdin> grubs files are installed to / though
<aguitel> stdin ,i say again ,i need 3 partition ,swap ext3 and home ,this is ok?
<stdin> yes
<aguitel> last question
<stdin> aguitel: ext3 is the type
<stdin> aguitel: both /home and / should be ext3
<aguitel> but i need to asing the name "home" to the 3th partition
<aguitel> stdin,this is dificult for me because i think i need to make this work in windows with partitionmagic
<stdin> aguitel: you need 3 partitions, / which is ext3, /home again ext3, and a swap partition
<aguitel> stdin ,i make with partition magic this ?
<stdin> aguitel: you can use the live cd to do it
<osoh> hi all
<aguitel> stdin ,when i install again?
<stdin> yes
<aguitel> ok i try later
<yeniklasor> stdin : If no way be safe, I must ask; Do you use antivirus-firewall or another thing ?
<geekbsd> does anyone knows from where can i get the Oxygen Icons,the ones that KDE4 is using
<stdin> yeniklasor: you can use a firewall if you want, but there is no need for antivirus
<yeniklasor> stdin : Do you use antivirus ?
<stdin> geekbsd: I'd bet they are on http://kde-look.org
<stdin> yeniklasor: no
<stdin> yeniklasor: there are no antivirus applications for linux (only ones for scanning for windows viruses which can't infect linux)
<stdin> yeniklasor: linux just doesn't get viruses
<runlevelten> stdin: well clamav would scan for them, if there were any use in doing so.
<yeniklasor> stdin : But it is possible I think make a virus for linux, am I wrokng ?
<runlevelten> heh
<stdin> runlevelten: clamav only scans for windows viruses
<runlevelten> yeniklasor: Sure.
<stdin> yeniklasor: not impossible, but there really is no point
<runlevelten> yeniklasor: A *lot* less vulnerable than windows in most cases though
<stdin> yeniklasor: and even if one were created, the security hole would be fixed extremely quickly
<runlevelten> stdin: quite
<Dragnslcr> A Linux virus would rely on user stupidity a lot more than a Windows virus has to
<stdin> yeniklasor: in a matter of hours
<yeniklasor> by ubuntu you mean ?
<runlevelten> user stupidity, or unpatched network-facing vulnerabilities.
<stdin> by the kernel coders, and possibly by ubuntu
<neusonce> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yeniklasor> system updates important this means
<stdin> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<neusonce> ose any know of a mp4 plugin
<yeniklasor> yep
<runlevelten> oh yes. Updating your system is very important, as is being careful of where you get your packages from.
<neusonce>  dose any body know of a mp4 plugin
<stdin> neusonce: the package libmp4v2-0
<yeniklasor> yeah not trust 3. party software :)
<yeniklasor> Do you know better than firestarter as a firewall
<trekdanne> yeniklasor: firestarter is just a GUI
<runlevelten> You have a built in firewall. Firestarter et al just control it.
<runlevelten> So it's just a matter f picking one you can use easily :)
<lunitik> Where is the setting to have the mouse wheel change focus? This is default in Gutsy, I'd rather have the mouse wheel shade the window....
<trekdanne> iptables isn't that hard either when you have understood the basics
<lunitik> I looked around in KControl > Desktop > Window Behavior, but I don't see it...
<neusonce> ggrrrrrr i cant get kaffine to play mp4 file and libmp4v2-0 is installed
<yeniklasor> trekdanne : thanks for explain
<lunitik> neusonce: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<stdin> neusonce: you have libxine-extracodecs ?
<runlevelten> should be in titlebar actions
<eifzon> helo
<runlevelten> lunitik: should be in titlebar actions
<eifzon> i just installed kubuntu with the alternative cd and i installed all updates, but i got a error
<neusonce> hrmmmm
<neusonce> says another process is useing it
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<neusonce> no i dont think i do have libxine-extracodecs
<lunitik> runlevelten: That's where I set it to Shade/Unshade... but it's changing focus instead... hmm
<runlevelten> Yeah, I noticed that now, too
<runlevelten> are you using crystal?
<eifzon> I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/655480
<lunitik> runlevelten: Yes, I went around in Crystals settings though, and don't see anything related to focus?
<runlevelten> lunitik: Cycle tasks with mouse wheel in the crystal settings, overrides the KDE setting.
<runlevelten> uncheck it, solvit probbed :)
<lunitik> runlevelten: Ahh... I guess I missed that then... thanks
<neusonce> libxine-extracodecs  yes i do have them
<neusonce> yet i cant play mp4s
<lunitik> runlevelten: I still don't see that option?
<stdin> neusonce: where did you get the mp4s from?
<runlevelten> lunitik: in "General".
<neusonce> k torrent
<runlevelten> lunitik: If you're using a different version it may be called something else
<stdin> neusonce: thay may be aac not mp4, try installing faac
<runlevelten> lunitik: I just discovered right clicking on the minimise button shades it, heh
<lunitik> runlevelten: I'm dumb, got it, thank you.
<runlevelten> although I always have double-click as shade anyway
<runlevelten> I've never actually *used* double click to maximise a window in my life :)
<runlevelten> lunitik: np
<lunitik> runlevelten: I figure, since you can have 2 options, might as well have double click do what it does elsewhere: maximize... and use mouse wheel for shade/unshade... makes more sense anyways...
<neusonce> THANKS GUYS
<lunitik> runlevelten: haha... I haven't either actually... I use right and middle click on the maximize button (mostly middle)
<lunitik> runlevelten: I don't really ever have the need to have a window stretch the entire width of the screen *shrug*
<BCMM> how do you configure compiz?
<BCMM> and what is the KDE window decorator from compiz called?
<eifzon> How do I install openoffice?
<BCMM> eifzon: open adept, and find openoffice, and install it
* genii sips a coffee
<eifzon> BCMM: I dont see it in my menu :S
<eifzon> Do i have to restart X?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> How come KNetworkManager does not show any wireless networks when I switch from DHCP to static?
<kalorin> MilhousePunkRock: likely when you switch to static, you end up with too much static in your signal and it can't pick up any other stations
<tatters> I am having problems getting my capture device to work this thread contains same error and the solution that works,but I need a permenent fix if possible, does anyuone know about this issue?
<tatters> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-334508.html
<trekdanne> you want to use dga with Nvidia binary driver?
<tatters> well yes ,I spoke to someone who had same card and driver and they had no issues
<tatters> So it is the driver at fault?
<trekdanne> if it works fine w/o DGA why bother?
<tatters> how can I turn off this DGA thing ?
<pawitp> O_o
<pawitp> I didn't know that linux - or nvidia for that matter - automatically adapts the resolution to the monitor
<tatters> Does this mean Tvtime xawTv and other all have to be updated to run without DGA?
<trekdanne> DGA is pretty ancient
<tatters> Well i running gutsy hre so Y do I have this issue, I assume I got the latest packages
<tatters> coI did not have this issue in fiesty and latest propriatry driver
<stdin> tatters: probably more people in #ubuntu+1 (the gutsy channel) will know more about that
<eifzon> Anyone here using baghira?
<tatters> im in there already but its quiet as a moose
<pawitp> If my memory serves correctly, that's OSX kde theme
<eifzon> pawitp: right.
<eifzon> pawitp: :)
<stdin> tatters: how quiet is a moose? :p
<eifzon> i dont understand how to install it..
<eifzon> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Baghira?content=8692
<pawitp> kwin-baghira
<pawitp> it's in the repo
<pawitp> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawitp> !find baghira
<ubotu> Found: kwin-baghira
<eifzon> thanks
<eifzon> hmm
<eifzon> is there any like macosx dockbar?
<eifzon> like exactly the same as the one for osx? :P
<bullgard4> I imported my MS Access Project to Kexi. I can read the tables. It appears that Kexi did not import the forms. Does Kexi generally not import forms?
<pawitp> efizon I reckon there is, but the package is proken
<pawitp> s/proken/broken
<stdin> !info kxdocker | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<yeniklasor> How to disable kwallet to knetworkmanager's wireless password request?
<eifzon> pawitp: what package is broken?0
<pawitp> kxdocker is, the last time I tried
<pawitp> The configuration file is blank causing it not to start
<pawitp> I suggest you go grab edgy's deb
<eifzon> is there any other wannabe docks?
<eifzon> ehh?
<eifzon> you say i shall go to debian?!?!
<pawitp> no
<pawitp> edgy eft's kxdocker is fixed
<eifzon> so what do you say i to do?
<stdin> yeniklasor: right click on the kwallet > configure kwallet and disable it
<stdin> eifzon: try the package
<eifzon> stdin: where do i download it
<pawitp> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fk%2Fkxdocker%2Fkxdocker_1.1.4a-0ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=6ed0bc6420521880e310ef5715186dcb&arch=i386&type=main
<pawitp> choose a mirror from there
<stdin> eifzon: it's in the repositories
<pawitp> Fiesty's package is broken
<pawitp> so is Gustsy's
<eifzon> just apt-get it then
<eifzon> ?
<stdin> pawitp: reported the bug?
<pawitp> stdin: The bug been there for ages
<pawitp> And yes it's reported
<pawitp> Fixed once and broken again
<eifzon> after i apt-getted baghira
<eifzon> how do i install it?
<pawitp> it's installed
<genii> heh yesterday i had an interesting error message: "apt-get is not installed. Use apt-get install apt to install it"
<eifzon> pawitp: but how do i change to it
<pawitp> control panel
<pawitp> got to go now
<eifzon> ok
<biosword> ciao a tutti
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<biosword> come posso posizionarmi nella directory dei sorgenti kernel
<biosword> sto cercando di configurare il mio bluetooth
<stdin> biosword: #kubuntu-it
<biosword> ciao
<Narada> hi which packages do i install to get all the nvidia stuff; there seem to be a lot of them
<biosword> chi mi aiuta con il bluetooth
<stdin> !nvidia | Narada
<ubotu> Narada: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Narada> heh
<Narada> why is that https; strange
<stdin> biosword: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> Narada: all the ubuntu links are https
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<icecruncher> hey
<biosword> ciao
<Narada> stdin: those instructions are for gnome; i'm on kde
<stdin> Narada: look at the instructions for edgy
<DrHalan> i read tht firefox is preinstalled on dapper but i cant find it
<stdin> DrHalan: only on Ubuntu (not Kubuntu)
<DrHalan> ah ;(
<eifzon> anyone here got os x icons for kde?
<icecruncher> where can i find the sudoer file?
<DrHalan> hmm composite doesnt work on dapper "cant find the extension"
<eifzon> icecruncher: as root, write visudo
<icecruncher> ?
<stdin> icecruncher: why do you need it?
<icecruncher> me not in it, as a new user (yes i know that it's default, but now it's not)
<stdin> icecruncher: are you the 1st user setup?
<icecruncher> no
<stdin> icecruncher: do you have access to the account that is?
<icecruncher> yes
<stdin> icecruncher: use that account to add your user to the "admin" group in system settings > user management
<icecruncher> then sudo works?
<eifzon> where can i find kde widgets?
<icecruncher> thnks
<Tm_T> widgets?
<Dr_willis> Karamba and Super Karamba widgets are at kde-look.org
<Dr_willis> good luck finding any that are actually usefull./
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tm_T> widgets?
<eifzon> Dr_willis, good :)
<eifzon> Where do i put my kdm themes then? :P
<Dr_willis> depends on what sort/part of the theme you mean
<Dr_willis> KDe thems are made of several parts.
* Tm_T slaps Dr_willis 
<Dr_willis> !themeinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themeinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is that factoid.
<Dr_willis> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: read again he's question
<Tm_T> his
<Tm_T> gaah
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tm_T> look what you done to me
<eifzon> :D
* Dr_willis pokes Tm_T  
<Dr_willis> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> now we have ubuntus with 2 underscores, confuse me even more :)
<eifzon> Dr_willis, what is karamba doing then?
<Dr_willis> theres that kdm control panel applet for that. :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: don't poke me
<Dr_willis> eifzon,  i find karamba and superkaramba both rather... well.. trash. I dont use either
<stdin> Dr_willis: it's all explained in the !clangethemes link
<eifzon> :D)
<Dr_willis> stdin,  What~! you expect people to read!? :)
<Dr_willis> You Radical!
<BluesKaj> i don't get the silliness of whole super karamba thing ...must my anti cutsy-pie outlook :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: well, this is IRC, people read all the time
<BluesKaj> must be
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i find the idea of 'widgets' on the desktopp to be odd.. since i always have my apps fullscreened anyway
<Dr_willis> I never see the desktop gizmos.
<Dr_willis> Give me panel applets!
<BluesKaj> yup, panel icons rocks !
<Dr_willis> at least the 'sidebar' stuff in some other OS's are a bit more useable in that area.
<Dr_willis> LEts see.. thers. Karamba, gdesklets, opera widgets,  and.. some others..
<Dr_willis> does the google widget stuff work in linux? or was taht firefox?
<Dr_willis> !googledesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googledesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrHalan> i installed the fglrx drivers package manually. how can i get catalyst working?
<DrHalan> i mean the catalyst control panel
<Daisuke-Ido> why did you install them manually?
<Daisuke-Ido> out of curiosity
<DrHalan> there was an error appearing
<DrHalan> so i was seraching for an how-to and only found a manual one
<BluesKaj> DrHalan: it should be listed in the k-menu
<Gtwy> anyone know that website that visually links similar musicians by creating bubbles and showing the attachments
<DrHalan> yeah but when i start it it appears in the control bar and then dissapears after some time
<BluesKaj> which fglrx ...the proprietary driver from ATI ?
<DrHalan> yeah
<sayers> Why do the things I try and hide in the system tray come back each session?
<trekdanne> sayers: you can turn settings off in System settings -> Advanced tab -> Session manager
<BluesKaj> ahh...if you fel like doina little cli stuff this tutorial may help , if you use elcheapo onboard graphics like me ...it also provides 3D and DRI  for graphics heavy apps like Google earth etc :http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<alexandros>  hello guys!
<alexandros> I
<NickPresta> !hi | alexandros
<ubotu> alexandros: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sayers> trekdanne: no. Not that.  Like if I try to hide lets say amarok in the previous session then I run it in a new session I'd have to config sys tray to hide it.
<alexandros> I'm trying to install kubuntu from network boot
<alexandros> I've set up dhcp and tftp
<BluesKaj> DrHalan: did you get that ?
<alexandros> but when the client system boots-up it says TFTP open timeout
<alexandros> what should I do? thanks
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<dannioni> are you sure you're trying the right port and ip?
<alexandros> dannioni: where do u provide port and IP ?
<dannioni> well, you do it in dhcpd.conf
<bullgard4> I imported my MS Access Project to Kexi. I can read the tables. It appears that Kexi did not import the forms. Does Kexi generally not import forms?
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<alexandros> in the tutorial I read there was no port attribute
<dannioni> no, i think that's automatic
<alexandros> the ip should be correct
<alexandros> when I try to connect on my tftpd locally it seems it can't connect
<alexandros> I did tftp -> connect 192.168.0.1
<alexandros> however, I've installed the tftpd service in init.d
<dannioni> do you run it via inetd?
<alexandros> sorry I meant inetd.conf
<alexandros> yeap
<genii> alexandros: You also need to enable it in /etc/defaults
<alexandros> genii: u mean tftpd? yes I already did that
<genii> alexandros: Yes, it's an important step some ppl miss
<alexandros> u mean /etc/default/tftpd-hpa  right
<alexandros> ?
<shiv_j> Just installed on desktop knetworkmanager shows device as Netgear Wireless but no networks are detected... Any help?
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, I am currently in Japan and have my system setup to allow me to enter Jap characters (via SCIM). It appears a side effect is that some applications (amarok and K3b comes to mind) is starting to display some menu items in Japanese. How can I get these back to English?
<eifzon> I just installed envy on my kubuntu, then the nvidia driver, and i rebooted, and i couldnt get into X because of this: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<DrHalan> hey how can i install flash with konqueror?
<genii> alexandros: Sorry for lag. Yes, that was the file to be edited
<genii> alexandros: What dir did you export, traditional /var/lib/tftpboot   or some other?
<BluesKaj> !envy | eifzon
<eifzon> BluesKaj: I didnt get any error under the installation of the driver..
<ubotu> eifzon: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<BluesKaj> eifzon: not untill you tried to reboot into X
<eifzon> BluesKaj: yes
<eifzon> but the binary drivers are old?
<BluesKaj> eifzon are you at a prompt ?
<eifzon> yes
<alexandros> sorry
<eifzon> you mean a terminal? :P
<alexandros> genii: yes that's what I exported /var/lib/tftpboot
<BluesKaj> try to uninstall envy , then do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eifzon> BluesKaj: what to choose in there?
<shiv_j> Just installed on desktop knetworkmanager shows device as Netgear Wireless but no networks are detected... Any help?
<BluesKaj> go with the generic nvidia driver for now , til you figure which one to use later
<eifzon> BluesKaj: I know what driver I am going to use.
<BluesKaj> well if it's the same driver , you'll have the same problem
<genii> alexandros: I have a working setup here done mostly from reference at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot and http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<BluesKaj> eifzon: just don't use envy to install the driver
<eifzon> BluesKaj: okok
<eifzon> wiat brb
<eifzon> now i am downloading http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<alexandros> genii: thanks very much! I'll check it out now!
<genii> alexandros: I will be around if you need assistance with it
<alexandros> thanks man
<BluesKaj> eifzon: the instructions looks pretty straightforward to me ... should work
<ksivaji> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yeniklasor> is it possible to stream some media with "ssh" ?
<thehcdreamer> Hello, i'm trying to use a new webcam, a philips SPC315NC, but after installing the gspa drivers, i cant't use it
<genii> yeniklasor: I think you might want to look up about X forwarding or FreeNX instead
<hydrogen> I've been trying to resize my ntfs partition in order to install
<hydrogen> and have had nothing but trouble
<hydrogen> the error now is "read_all: Input/output error"
<hydrogen> which I realize is nice and vague and not helpful at all
<DrHalan> no flash player :S
<yeniklasor> stdin : How to stream some media with "ssh" ?
<DrHalan> can someone explain me how to make flash work on konqueror
<hsatera> DrHalan: why  don't u use firefox?
<hydrogen> because konqueror is a much better browser.
<hsatera> hydrogen: will not argue..
<yeniklasor> DrHalan | install for firefox. Konqueror auto installing it
<stdin> yeniklasor: best way to do it is to install the "sshfs" package and mount the servers directory
<trekdanne> DrHalan: just install flash-nonfree
<trekdanne> !find flash
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 4 others)
<yeniklasor> stdin : thanks
<trekdanne> !find flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Found: flashplugin-nonfree
<trekdanne> that one
<trekdanne> DrHalan: then go Konqueror -> Settings -> Plugins -> Scan for plugins
<trekdanne> or
<trekdanne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<d3vdil> plz i want to install bochs
<d3vdil> some one can help me ?
<stdin> !info bochs
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-2 (feisty), package size 811 kB, installed size 2568 kB
<d3vdil> sudo apt-get install bochs
<d3vdil> but don't work
<DrHalan> trekdanne i dont have firefox
<SlimeyPe1e> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<SlimeyPe1e> d3vdil: try qemu
<d3vdil> stdin, do you use bochs
<stdin> nope
<d3vdil> ok thanx all
<SlimeyPe1e> !universe | d3vdil
<ubotu> d3vdil: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<d3vdil> i will try it
<trekdanne> DrHalan: no you don't have to
<trekdanne> DrHalan: konqueror can use netscape-styled plugins
<BluesKaj> d3vdil, you may have to edit your sources.list
<d3vdil> BluesKaj, edit sources.list??
<trekdanne> d3vdil: /etc/apt/sources.list
<d3vdil> I use  6.10 (Edgy), so i update the sources.list to (Feisty)
<BluesKaj> d3vdil, check the /etc/apt/sources.list by alt+f2 : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and look for lines (sources that are commented out) that have # in front of deb... delete the # , save and try to install your app
<stdin> bochs is in edgy, it's in universe
<d3vdil> ok now it's clear
<yeniklasor> stdin : Am I wrong? "sudo sshfs yeniklasor@192.168.2.3:videos /mnt/ssh/"  ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: no need for sudo, and you need the full path, just do something like "sshfs user@host:/home/user/videos /home/me/videos"
<yeniklasor> stdin ok
<ksivaji> stdin  is there any command to check CPU temperature ?
<Mr56k> Anyone no the best brand laptops "a few" that work good with linux? Like hardware just working so you don't have to manually get stuff running
<stdin> Mr56k: dell sell laptops with linux (ubuntu) installed
<Mr56k> also intel or amd boards one working better then the rest
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: Ubuntu Dells
<Mr56k> ok thx stdin, I will check those out
<nosrednaekim> intel (for laptops)
<stdin> ksivaji: try the ksensors package
<Mr56k> anything else? Dells i have to order on www. . I was hoping to buy one locally
<stdin> ksivaji: if you just want a command "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature"
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: get any intel laptop and they should pretty much work. try to get one with intel wireless and intel or nvidia graphics
<yeniklasor> stdin : "sshfs user@host:/home/user/videos /home/me/videos" didn't worked
<alexandros> hmmm this tftpd doesnt seem to be working:(
<Mr56k> k thx
<genii> Mr56k: Most Lenovo have linux-friendly hardware
<stdin> yeniklasor: you have to adapt the command to your circumstances
<alexandros> I read all the tutorials there but still nothing
<yeniklasor> yes i did
<nosrednaekim> genii: but lenovo is oh so expensive...
<ksivaji> my cpu temperature is 51C is it normal ?
<alexandros> Im using dhtp and tftp in order to perform network boot
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: if you are on a laptop, I think its ok.
<stdin> ksivaji: that's "cool"
<ksivaji> no desktop pc
<yeniklasor> ksivaji : more cool
<genii> nosrednaekim: Well, this is true. My second choice would be some Satellite
<yeniklasor> laptops more hot :)
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: well, ours ussually don't top 40C but I don't think 51 is dangerous
<nosrednaekim> genii: yeah, those are nice too.
<genii> ksivaji: You are well within limits. If it starts getting to 70 then be worried
<alexandros> DHCP works ok but I think TFTPd is not
<ksivaji> ho
<alexandros> how can I check whether my tftp server is working?
<ksivaji> thank you
<alexandros> I installed it as a service inside inetd.conf
<alexandros> and restarted the inted
<genii> alexandros: do ps ax|grep tftp    you should see some result
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: especially if that is a pentium 4 ;)
<alexandros> genii: no its not there
<ksivaji> no i have AMD 64 athlon
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: oh ok..well that is a but hot for them. what is the room temperature?
<nosrednaekim> *bit
<genii> alexandros: Yes, then it's not starting. Do you have an entry in the /etc/init.d for it? Also is it executable
<alexandros> yes I have an entry
<alexandros> let me check if its executable
<floppydj>  /msg nickserv link floppydj seapolperco
<stdin> genii: "<alexandros> I installed it as a service inside inetd.conf" inetd runs it
<ksivaji> nosrednaekim i dont have sensor or something to find room temperature
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: ok... w/e its probably ok.
<genii> stdin: Ah, sorry. Perceptive of you
<alexandros> root@froulis:/usr/sbin# ls -la in.tftpd
<alexandros> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26704 2006-12-14 13:51 in.tftpd
<alexandros> it is executable
<alexandros> I also edited /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<stdin> ksivaji: my cpu has gotten up to 96C before, 50 is fine
<genii> alexandros: What was the command in inted/xinetd you called for it? The actual binary is not named tftpd-hpa for instance
<ksivaji> stdin ho thank you
<Mr56k> anyone no if this machine will be compatible with Kubuntu http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8404256&type=product&id=1180743304925
<genii> alexandros: It is something like /usr/sbin/in.tftpd
<Mr56k> ?  Thanks
<alexandros> ftp dgram udp wait  root /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: checking :)
<alexandros> I meant:   tftp dgram udp wait  root /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<handy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nosrednaekim> stdin: get out the frying pan :)
<Mr56k> Thanks nosrednaekim
<juan> buen dia!!!
<floppydj> no hay nadie espaol por aki
<floppydj> ???
<alexandros> genii: its inted.conf for me
<alexandros> inetd.conf
<BluesKaj> !es | floppydj
<ubotu> floppydj: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<floppydj> gracias
<genii> alexandros: Is your inetd running?
<alexandros> genii: I did: sudo update-inetd --enable BOOT
<genii> alexandros: when you do   ps ax|grep inetd   does it show as running?
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: at a cursory glance, it should work well, I have to check the wireless chipset though.
<alexandros> yes
<alexandros> genii:  7572 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
<genii> alexandros: OK, please pastebin then your inetd.conf and i will examine for clues
<Mr56k> yea wireless is very important... I no i can get the graphics and the rest working
<Mr56k> but i use nothing but wireless at home :)
<genii> alexandros: Or even just the line(s) which are for the tftpd
<alexandros> ok!
<coord> hehehehehe
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: ok.
<Mr56k> It doesnt really say on there what wireless its using
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: its a broadcom. junk.
<genii> work, AFK 3-4 minutes
<alexandros> ginii: it's just this line:
<alexandros> tftp   dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin//sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<Mr56k> lol... So its prob not gona work  ?
<Mr56k> That stinks
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: it will work with ndiswrapper.
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: but if you are going to buy a new laptop... get one that you don't need junk like that for
<Mr56k> k, Thx for your help
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: try toshibas... they are ussually good
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: and intel acers as well.
<Mr56k> ok. Will check in to those. I have about $750 to play with and need to pick someone up a laptop
<nosrednaekim> But most of all I reccomend the ubuntu dells, or system76.
<Mr56k> best buy and office depot are only ones close buy
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: compusa has some really good sales on right now.
<nosrednaekim> $350 laptops
<DrHalan> anyone else is getting empty messages from icq contacts in kopete?
<Mr56k> yea no Compusa around here
<Mr56k> :(
<nosrednaekim> Mr56k: shipping is pretty fast from them, and its free...
<Mr56k> I got staples, office depot, best buy... Thats it. well Wal-mart too lol, buy im not buying from them
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Mr56k> i will take a look.
<Mr56k> anyways im off. Thanks for the help again. Talk to ya later
<alyssa_> anyone have experience with openbravo and ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<kipseron> i am in kubuntu and when i turned on the computer its show to me starting up and its dont starting
<kipseron> ?
<alyssa_> is it reboot cycling?
<kipseron> are you talking to me?
<alyssa_> kipseron: is it reboot cycling
<genii> alexandros: I think you may want something more like: tftp dgram udp wait nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd in.tftpd /var/lib/tftpboot
<kipseron> yes when i reboot and want to enter to system the login dont show up
<alyssa_> kipseron: has it ever worked?
<kipseron> yes
<kipseron> before i do the restart my system worked well
<alexandros> genii: I tried to run it as a command rather as a service
<alexandros> and it shows on ps ax | grep tftp
<inaety_> hello when i try to print in kword my borders come terribly off and everything seems right in the configuration..(X inch width, Y inch Border) but it comes off in my printer..
<genii> alexandros: I have mine setup to run as a daemon, not from inted
<alexandros> but even so, it still doesn't work
<genii> alexandros: My ps ax|grep tftp :
<alexandros> genii: I mean, it shows on the ps ax | grep tftp   but when the client tries to connect to the tftp host nothing happens
<genii> alexandros: 5752 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -l -c -p -s /var/lib/tftpboot -u root    <-- switches mine runs with from init.d
<TheGateKeeper> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrHalan> the transparency doesnt work :(
<alyssa_> tried console login then sudo kdm?
<alexandros> ginii: what would happen if you connected to your localhost with tftp ?
<genii> alexandros: I'll try, one moment
<alexandros> thanks
<Mr56k> So my Laptop takes like 2 minutes from powerup to get to login screen. It hangs for awhile during the Kubuntu progress bar. What can I do ?
<stdin> Mr56k: disable the splash screen and see what it's stalling on
<genii> alexandros: If i do tftp 127.0.0.1 I get a prompt fine
<Mr56k> how do i do that???
<Mr56k> press a key?
<cedric_> he he
<stdin> Mr56k: do you have the tftp client installed ?
<alexandros> genii: can you try to do tftp 124.124.124.124  ?
<stdin> Mr56k: opps
<alexandros> genii: it seems like tftp doens care what ip you enter
<stdin> Mr56k: not you
<genii> alexandros: Trying
<stdin> alexandros:  do you have the tftp client installed ?
<alexandros> stdin: yes. I did apt-get install tftp
<stdin> Mr56k: press Alt-F1 when booting to see
<genii> alexandros: at the tftp> prompt put   connect hit enter
<Mr56k> thx be right back
<genii> then IP 127.0.0.1
<alexandros> thats what I did
<alexandros> genii: but even if I entered IP 12.12.12.12  it would still behave the exact same way
* stdin wonders if tftpd is listening on an IPv6 address
<grendal_prime> we got a guy here that installed kubuntu but all his filenames just show up as  blocks..like he is missing a font or something. its a fiesty install
<alexandros> stdin: is there any way to set this?
<genii> alexandros: Put some file in /var/lib/tftpboot called something simple like test     then do tftp    then connect then local IP then go   get test   then quit and see if it put file tes in local dir
<oxyram> hi everyone
<stdin> alexandros: "sudo netstat -lp | grep tftp" may show it
<alexandros> ok
<genii> alexandros: If so then it works
<genii> alexandros: Remember you cannot do ls or dir with tftp, you need to know the exact filename already
<alexandros> stdin: it seems to be working
<jthomas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mr56k> Ok im back...   My boot is hanging on "Configuring Network Services" for over a minute. Before that and after that it flies. What can I do to speed the boot up ?
<alexandros> genii: ok I received the file.
<genii> alexandros: Then it works
<alexandros> genii: however the laptop (client) responds "TFTP open timeout" when its trying to net boot
<MilhousePunkRock> Mr56k: Maybe you are trying to use DHCP on a network with static IPs?
<genii> alexandros: Is it getting an IP then starting the initrd process?
<Mr56k> its my home connect. I have dsl that uses DHCP through a Linksysy wireless router
<TheGateKeeper> where are the timezone config files?
<Mr56k> anything I can try  ?
<alexandros> genii: the client? it's getting an IP
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Hey! try tzconfig
<alexandros> genii: I dont know about initrd process though
<TheGateKeeper> hiya MilhousePunkRock how goes it? (BTW thanks :-) )
<booya> !info K3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<alexandros> genii: the fact that I could connect locally to my tftpd and retrieve a file means that the problem lies somewhere within the DHCP setting right?
<genii> alexandros: Yes, that is my next place to look.
<vincent> -join #kubuntu-nl
<vincent> shit
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Other than I locked myself (or rather the laptop) out of the WLAN, I'm fine
<Dreamore> Hello!
<genii> alexandros: I have a generic dhcpd.conf you could use if you like
<MilhousePunkRock> !language > vincent
<alexandros> genii: that would be great
<genii> alexandros: 1 minute, need to ssh ind grab it/pastebin it
<booya> i have a problem :P
<vincent> MilhousePunkRock: sorry
<booya> what is the library for k3b to be able to burn mp3's ?
<alexandros> ok!
<alexandros> genii: altough I dont know how to receive a pastebin file
<stdin> booya: libk3b2-mp3
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: yeah :/ do you happen to to know which config file kubuntu uses in /etc/ for the clock, timezone etc?
<booya> thanks stdin :P
<Mr56k> My machine hangs at "Configuring Network Services" . Anyone think of anything I can try?
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Well, I don't know by heart, but I could look it up...
<stdin> alexandros: you use open the url that genii posts
<alexandros> stdin: sounds convenient:D
<vincent> MilhousePunkRock: but saying sh(t isnt that bad= or are you Amish=
<stdin> alexandros: that's why we use it :)
<johnmc> do you have more than one card Mr56k
<genii> bah forgot address (me bad)
<genii> !paste | genii
<Mr56k> nope its a laptop. Built in
<stdin> vincent: it's against the IRC Guidelines  and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<vincent> ok
<stdin> genii: it's in the /topic
<johnmc> I was doopid enough to spend an hour finding that when I first went to Ubuntu from firefox
<vincent> anyhow, im off
<MilhousePunkRock> vincent: This is a clean language channel and there is no point discussing it
<vincent> ok
<johnmc> tried ping localhost mr56k do the simple stuff :)
<Mr56k> is it possible any startup process is slowing it down that I can kill ?
<stdin> Mr56k: is it wireless or a wired connection ?
<Mr56k> that has to do with networking
<Mr56k> wireless
<stdin> Mr56k: do you connect with knetowrkmanager ?
<johnmc> hard to tell if you cant get it going
<Mr56k> yes
<Mr56k> knetworkmanager
<stdin> Mr56k: ahh, I see
<johnmc> wouldn't think so unless its an X issue
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: The only thing I found in /etc that is obviously related to time settings it "timezone"
<genii> alexandros: On my network, that card on the server is 192.168.0.100 and the network is 192.168.0.0      Yours may differ, but adjust accordingly. i removed another stanza which gives partular files to boot by MAC address which you don't need here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33579/
<TheGateKeeper> ok thanks MilhousePunkRock I think that is a binary file
<stdin> Mr56k: edit /etc/network/interfaces (kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces) and remove the line with "auto wlan0" (if wlan0 is your wireless interface), you could also remove the other ones but that would stop you getting an IP automatically for a wired connection
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Nope, plain text... Just contains the zone info here...
<Mr56k> also on a laptop when I close the lid if I want it to sleep should I choose Hibernate or suspend ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mr56k: suspend
<Mr56k> thx
<alexandros> genii: ok man!! Im checking it out right now!
<Mr56k> thx stdin
<stdin> Mr56k: sleep would be suspend, hibernate is "suspend to disk" (in windows)
<genii> AFK, ordering lunch
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: It's called suspend to disk in linux too, isn't it? Unlike "suspend to RAM" which is what some refer to as sleep, or even stand-by...
<stdin> genii: hmm, coffee and banana nut muffin ? :p
<BluesKaj> well, wifey and i are going to Manitoulin Island to sample some smoked whitefish and some scenery
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: suspend and hibernate are the common terms most distros use (and the kernel)
<BluesKaj> later gents ..have a good day
<stdin> later BluesKaj
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: I know. Technically speaking those should be referred to as S3 and S4 sleep states, IIRC... ;)
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: heh, well yes :p
<MilhousePunkRock> Assuming I would want KNetworkManager to be like it was when it was freshly set up on Feisty (listing wireless networks, spinning gear and such), what config files would I need to revert or even delete?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: I would think ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<alexandros> genii: it doesnt work. now the client doesnt even retrieve its own IP from the dhcp host
<johnmc> think I'd lie to it about where it was unless it was stopping it booting but I'm slack
<cool_gamer8119> Excuse me... can someone help?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MilhousePunkRock> cool_gamer8119: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<cool_gamer8119> >>;
<genii> alexandros: I forgot 1 line ... add in: range 192.168.0.101 192.168.0.199;    or appropriate range
<alexandros> ok
<cool_gamer8119> I have to be able to write to my NTFS filesystem... but i dont know how... every time i try to, it says "Read-only Filesystem"... what do i do?
<genii> stdin: No, BLT and V8 today :)
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: That wasn't it... I guess it will be something like /etc/network/interfaces
<MilhousePunkRock> cool_gamer8119: You will need ntfs-3g
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | cool_gamer8119
<ubotu> cool_gamer8119: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> genii: nice :)
<cool_gamer8119> ok thanks
<genii> alexandros: That line was in the part I took out and i forgot to keep it in when pasting
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: knwtworkmanager ignores /etc/network/interfaces normally
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Probably only until the point where you make a "manual connection" for the first time (which I need to do because I have static IPs), but now I am lacking an easy GUI option to enter the WPA-PSK
<cool_gamer8119> How do i enable the "Universe" repo?
<MilhousePunkRock> cool_gamer8119: Easiest is in adept, manage repositories
<cool_gamer8119> ok thanks
<johnmc> can anyone give a nod to any particular ipod software for linux??
<stdin> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<cool_gamer8119> Amarok
<cool_gamer8119> i use that
<johnmc> oh thanks stdin
<MilhousePunkRock> johnmc: I don't have an iPod, but Amarok is pretty good with various portable players
<alexandros> ginii: this range thing should be added as an option right?
<johnmc> thanks milhouse
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Any ideas on how to make knetworkmanager ignore the /etc/network/interfaces again?
<genii> alexandros: In my original entry, it was just below:filename="pxelinux.0";
<johnmc> these fandangled things that even girls can work
<MilhousePunkRock> Amarok or the iPod, johnmc? ;)
<johnmc> does it boot in safe mode?
<alexandros> ginii: ok!
<johnmc> oh the ipod
<johnmc> I set it and Ubuntu at the same time so I was strangling my wireless connections
<MilhousePunkRock> johnmc: You shouldn't need a science degree for any mp3 player, I guess...
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: I think it will start normally if the interface hasn't been assigned an IP address, if it has then it will differ to 'interfaces'
<johnmc> true
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: I shall check that out in a moment
<stdin> hmm, maybe you should add a bug/wish on knetworkmanager about being able to assign a static IP
<johnmc> I just made it hard for myself over excited about actually spending pokie money instead of putting it back was a shock to the system
<khandi> hello i wanted to ask if someone could help me with my soundcard. it is only able to use one application at a time. i already installed alsa-oss. But it seems to me i need to do something else with it than just typinh aoss in front of the file i'd like it to run with
<brozz87> hello boys! for server pc it's better pentium III 800 MHz or Intel Celeron 900 Mhz?
<alexandros> genii: ok now client retrieve its IP address from DHCP. but then I still get TFTP open timeout     :D
<genii> alexandros: Do you have in /var/lib/tftpboot the file: pxelinux.0   and the directory pxelinux.cfg which has at least one file called default in it?
<stdin> khandi: some (old) applications use the old "OSS" sound system, they will "lock" the sound card, sometimes aoss helps, sometimes not...
<stdin> khandi: it's up to those applications to be made to work with ALSA
<khandi> stdin, ok and what do you suppose i do about it?
<alexandros> genii: yeap!  do u think it has something to do with NAT ?
<stdin> khandi: what applications are locking the sound card?
<khandi> stdin or is there no sollution? :D
<jhutchins> khandi: Demand that the developers stop using oss.
<johnmc> I used a little USB sound card plugin that solved probs they're cheap on ebay
<khandi> stdin well... all of them... surely... it works like this: if i strat Amarok or Teamspeak or whatever, then my games cease to use my soundcard. all my games
<jhutchins> khandi: Try to get the collosal ego of a developer to accept that you might want to do other things while his program is running.
<khandi> stdin, well 3d games that is... i don't know about chess
<genii> alexandros: No, i doubt it. Likely some path or initrd issues with pxelinux.o or in the /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default    entries
<stdin> khandi: have a look in system settings > sound system
<jhutchins> khandi: Generally 3D games make no effort to share the system.
<stdin> khandi: make sure that's set to use the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<khandi> jhutchins,so how do people use  teamspeak while playing? haha
<khandi> stdin, i'll check
<genii> alexandros: When in /var/lib/tftpboot   did you wget the netboot files and initrd for the dist you are trying to install?
<khandi> stdin ok im there
<alexandros> genii: when I do tcpdump I get the following packet:
<alexandros> genii: 19:29:41.180876 IP 192.168.0.200.2078 > 192.168.0.1.tftp:  32 RRQ "pxelinux.0" octet blksize 1456
<stdin> khandi: the setting is in the hardware tab
<khandi> stdin.. ok
<cool_gamer8119> can someone tell me how to unmount the ntfs filesystem?
<alexandros> genii: yeap I got the feisty ones
<stdin> khandi: Select the audio device... set that to ALSA
<khandi> stdin how?
<johnmc> umound (drivename)
<stdin> khandi: see the drop down list?
<khandi> yes
<cool_gamer8119> ok
<johnmc> oops use a t
<khandi> ah ok got it
<stdin> khandi: click it, select "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture "
<sayers> how long should this take to partiton?
<khandi> stdin got it
<sayers> it's sat on 0% on my laptop forever
<stdin> khandi: then click apply
<khandi> stdin, did it... did not work
<johnmc> bout an hour by the time its formatted depending on size and file system
<jhutchins> sayers: If you're changing size of a partition with data it can take a really long time.
<stdin> khandi: if the applications don't work they are using OSS, nothing you can do about that except maybe use aoss
<sayers> jhutchins: thats what I'm doing
<sayers> this isnt on my computer so Im really scared :)
<stdin> khandi: if that doesn't work, you're stuck
<genii> alexandros: My layout is for dapper but should be similar. i did the wget which put underneath the tftpboot dir the dir dapper-installer/i386   then I made a symlink to dapper-installer/i386/pxelinux.0   and initrd.gz in the tftpboot directory
<jhutchins> sayers: Did you clean and defrag the partition before you started/
<jhutchins> ?
<khandi> stdin, ok mate thanks for your help!
<genii> alexandros: Do you have also an initrd.gz or symlink to one there ?
<khandi> stdin, do you play World of Padman or enemy territory? those are the games i experienced these problems with.. perhaps it can give you a clue on how to fix it :D
<cool_gamer8119> I cant unmount my ntfs filesystem?!?!
<alexandros> genii: I'll try to do that
<stdin> khandi: if it's games and stuff, try asking on the game support forums why they don't use alsa
<khandi> stdin, lol ok, don't think it will help much tho
<stdin> khandi: are these games from adept or somewhere else?
<khandi> stdin, somewhere else..
<genii> alexandros: Also make sure to restart tftp daemon to make changes stick
<stdin> khandi: running natively or in wine?
<khandi> stdin for all i know adept seems to work... but i do not know for sure
<cool_gamer8119> D: my computer wont let me unmount my NTFS filesystem...
<khandi> stdin natively
<stdin> khandi: then you should complain
<alexandros> genii: yes I have initrd.gz
<alexandros> genii: aaargghhh..  I have to go:(   I really appreciate your help man! I'll try to fix it afterwards and if I get you online I'll tell you how I did it
<stdin> khandi: OSS support is supposed to be dropped, it's horribly out dated
<genii> alexandros: OK. i'm here a lot :) Good luck
<alexandros> genii: thanks man, u're great! cya!
<khandi> stdin, i will put a complain if i can't get it to work properly. thanks for all your advice :)
<stdin> khandi: the only way to get the company's to listen is to talk to them :p
<johnmc> all that OSS junk mail for nought, snigger
<DrHalan> is file transfer posisible with kopete? :S
<cool_gamer8119> :( i cant unmount my ntfs partition
<johnmc> what command are you using cool gamer
<stdin> DrHalan: depends on the network but, generally, yes
<khandi> stdin well that seems reasonable enough :)
<cool_gamer8119> umount (partitionname)
<DrHalan> stdin, how?
<stdin> DrHalan: right click the contact and choose send file
<nojoints> Hello I got a problem with Kopete; When I log into an MSN I get logged on but everyone is offline and I know that atleast 1 is always online on msn and the litter butterfly in the corner is flapping it wings but nothing more happens after that
<genii> DrHalan: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-175260.html
<DrHalan> stdin, doenst work for icq :(
<genii> bah
<cool_gamer8119> whenever i try to unmount my ntfs partition it says "
<cool_gamer8119> oops
<johnmc> the command is umount (drivename) if you're getting at it in linux, windows thinks unmounting itself is a bad idea
<genii> DrHalan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-175260.html
<cool_gamer8119> whenever i try to unmount my ntfs partition it says "umount: hda3 is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<cool_gamer8119> i am in linux....
<stdin> DrHalan: I never use ICQ, so I can't say if it's possible
<khandi> stdin, but it is unlikely that my system "claims" my entire sound drive? i heard somewhere that in certain cases kubuntu can claim your drive instead of sharing it with other applications
<khandi> stdin, know anything about that?
<genii> stdin: I use ICQ and it doesn't work
<cool_gamer8119> i am just used to saying partition instead of drive....
<vince_> Hi all, can anyone help me please. I am trying to install an FTP client yet if I use sud apt-get *Blah*Blah*Blah* it comes back with an error and if I try to use the K --> add/remover programs it states "another program is probably using adept(-get) or apptitude. I have looked at the processes and cant seem to see much, any ideas? would be highly appreciated.
<khandi> cool_gamer8119, do you have it properly configured in your fstab file?
<genii> vince onto the sud put o like sudo
<stdin> khandi: you can't have both systems in use at the same time, so if something is using ALSA, then OSS is blocked. if that's what you mean
<cool_gamer8119> ?!?!
<cool_gamer8119> khandi: i dont know....
<vince_> geni lol sorry typo I am putting sudo
<stdin> khandi: arts will block OSS for a while too, there's a kicker applet to suspend arts
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: Have you considered that your soundcard might not be capable of hardware mixing?
<khandi> cool_gamer8119, you should check online how to configure NTFS drives in your fstab.. google on ubuntu ntfs fstab. it will get you somewhere :D
<genii> vince_: If adept-updater or update notifier is running it will prevent other programs which want to use package system from running. You may see it's icon in bottom right corner if it is going
<khandi> milhousepunkrock, yes i considered it possible yes, but i don't know where to check that.. it seems weird it is just a soundblaster card
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: ALSA is capable of software mixing though, I have had a similar issue (on another distribution though) which vanished after the right setting was applied.
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: Of course I do not remember what setting that was, and I still did not start taking notes after more than a year on Linux...
<khandi> milhousepunkrock. any idea how i can acces those settings using feisty?
<khandi> milhousepunkrock haha ok made your point :D
<genii> vince_: If nothing like that is running you may need to do the aptfix to forcibly free up the packaging system ,
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: must be something like alsa-config or so...
<vince_> geni: there is only sound, kompete, amarok, wifi, klipper, Korganizer, battery, firewall and konversation
<genii> !aptfix > vince_
<khandi> milhousepunkrock, will check that thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: You should not be scared of the CLI for it though...
<cool_gamer8119> what is confusing me is that my ntfs filesystem is mounted but it wont let me unmount it...
<MilhousePunkRock> cool_gamer8119: Did you try pumount?
<khandi> MilhousePunkRock what do you mean? :D
<cool_gamer8119> pumount???
<vince_> geni: thanx will try that now, thanks again much appreciated.
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: That you might have to use something on a terminal, or even modify the config files yourself
<cool_gamer8119> omg it worked!
<khandi> MilhousePunkRock ah ok, well im not too worried about that :D
<cool_gamer8119> Thanks MilhousePunkRock!
<khandi> MilhousePunkRock will make a backup if something goes wrong i'll just replace it
<MilhousePunkRock> cool_gamer8119: That's for mounting and unmounting stuff without su privileges
<cool_gamer8119> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: That's indeed a smart move...
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: mv'ing the /etc/network/interfaces brought up the wireless network list...
<MilhousePunkRock> Now the big question: Will it let me enter the WPA-PSK there and let me configure the static IP afterwards?
<khandi> MilhousePunkRock do you think it will help if i run my natively program using adsp. and see if it might work? instead of dsp. or should that not matter?
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: dsp as in digital signal processor? I know nothing about that...
<khandi> well my teamspeak settings state that it uses my dps system as a sound driver...
<khandi> milhousepunkrock, well my teamspeak settings state that it uses my dps system as a sound driver...
<MilhousePunkRock> khandi: I have never dealt with TS in Linux, sorry...
<saki_knin> "ubuntu-yu
<saki_knin> #ubuntu-yu
<khandi> anyone here dealt with Teamspeak? im having problems to get it to work. it seems i can only use one application for my sound... anyone else have experience with this?
<facugaich> I'd like to change the way kubuntu looks, where can I start?
<ones> .
<MilhousePunkRock> facugaich: System Settings --> Appearance
<MilhousePunkRock> facugaich: Browse around on http://www.kde-look.org too
<cool_gamer8119> I still cant write to ntfs....
<cool_gamer8119> :(
<vince_> geni: I have tried the bots console command plus tried all variations plus went into the folder where sudo lock is and it says it 0kb 'empty document' and console command keeps saying cant find it.
<jhutchins> What does gnome use for a password manager?
<vince_> genii: sorry got ur nick wrong.
<stdin> jhutchins: better to ask that in #ubuntu or #gnome
<cool_gamer8119> I still cant write to ntfs....
<jhutchins> stdin: Sure, I'm just bein' lazy.
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: What have you done so far?
<stdin> jhutchins: I'm not a gnome user, so I have no clue :p
<jhutchins> We do see an occasional graduate from gnome here.
<cool_gamer8119> It is mounted... just i cant write to it
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: What have you done so far?
<khandi> stdin, i got it to work with at least one game now! but the other wont work :(
<khandi> stdin, i just ran my teamspeak with aoss :D
<khandi> stdin, that seemed to do the trick for World of Padman :D
<stdin> khandi: the only game I need is frozen bubble, as long as I have that I'm happy :)
<khandi> stdin, lol :D
<vince_> bbl
<cool_gamer8119> jhutchins, it is mounted... i cant write to it
<stdin> cool_gamer8119: how did you mount it?
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: Have you installed ntfs-3g and ntfs-config/
<jhutchins> ?
<cool_gamer8119> yes
<jhutchins> Did you un-mount and re-mount the drive?
<cool_gamer8119> no...
<cool_gamer8119> i restarted Kubuntu
<jhutchins> Gotta do at least that.  Possibly reboot, we've been debating that here.
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: Did you reboot or just restart X?
<cool_gamer8119> reboot
<jhutchins> run ntfs-config?
<cool_gamer8119> how?
<jhutchins> alt-F2
<cool_gamer8119> if i do that..... wont i go into TTYL2?
<cool_gamer8119> or whatever it is called
<DrHalan> i cant install libpango or libpangocommon because both request each other to be installed
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: You can also run it from a console.
<cool_gamer8119> i am going to do that
<cool_gamer8119> or not
<stdin> cool_gamer8119: Alt-F2 opens the run command dialog, it doesn't send you to tty2
<cool_gamer8119> oh....
<cool_gamer8119> when i do that i get...
<cool_gamer8119> KDEInit could not launch 'gksu'.:
<cool_gamer8119> Could not find 'gksu' executable.
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: kdesu
<cool_gamer8119> ???
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: What did you do?
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: ntfs-config in the run dialog (alt-F20?
<cool_gamer8119> i hit alt+F2 and ntfs-config
* jhutchins is not sure about his new keyboard.
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: Ok this time alt-f2 kdesu ntfs-config
<jhutchins> cool_gamer8119: Sorry, we're so used to that that we forget and leave it off.
<cool_gamer8119> its ok
<jhutchins> stdin: Someone needs to bugreport that if ntfs-config calls gksu instead of kdesu.
<cool_gamer8119> lol
<stdin> jhutchins: I'm looking in to it as we speak :p
<jhutchins> tnx
<stdin> jhutchins: already reported it seems :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-config/+bug/109653
<cimma> how i get the search-function from suse to ubuntu
<cimma> its in the kmenu and you can search for the programmnames
<jhutchins> stdin: Reported and fixed upstream.
<stdin> jhutchins: yeah, but upsteam fails to build :/
<StoneNewt> hum any idea my laptop never reboots or shutsdown from kdm/kde shutdown menu but if I type the 'sudo command shutdown -h now' or 'sudo restart' into a console it will shutdown/restart every time
<StoneNewt> it's almost like the shutdown order is diffrent!
<genii> StoneNewt: Perhaps put in kernel load line acpi=force
<StoneNewt> genii: but why the diff between the kde/kdm dialog and typing it into a console?
<genii> StoneNewt: Not sure but i had some old IBM bios pre 2000 that were like this. had to use kernel option acpi=force to make it shut off from wm
<StoneNewt> intresting this is a new ibm
<karen> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and I can't get wireless internet to work...
<karen> (I'm on wired...)
<genii> StoneNewt: If hardware APIC / ACPI related scouring dmesg may have something in there about it
<stdin> karen: wireless card/chipset?
<karen> It's an Acer..
<lovaspillando> hi
<lovaspillando> can I ask you for some help? (any manual helps me since two days :-/)
<stdin> karen: post what "lspci | grep Acer"  shows
<stdin> !ask | lovaspillando
<ubotu> lovaspillando: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lovaspillando> thanks
<lovaspillando> well, I have Ubunto 7.04, wanted to install apache2 and tomcat5.5
<lovaspillando> after isntalling tomcat 5.5 and running (ps -def | grep tomcat shows me is running), I cant access localhost:8080
<lovaspillando> port seem closed
<karen> It shows nothing..
<lovaspillando> (may be you  already noticed, I am so newbie even if I were programing for linux lot of years ago)
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! is there a tool for checking the powerusage of a laptop running kubuntu?
<lovaspillando> karen: right, shows me nothing
<stdin> lovaspillando: take a look in "sudo netstat -lp | grep tomcat" to see what address/port it's listening to
<jhutchins> karen: In a console, does sudo lspci show something that looks like it might be a wireless card/
<lovaspillando> mmm I will see now, thanks
<StoneNewt> genii: ohh intresting!
<lovaspillando> lp: error: no default destination avaliable
<redshadowhero> karen: if you need to cut/paste things from the console, use pastebin
<StoneNewt> if I use the gui the first thing kde does is kill the network connection... however with shutdown/restart it is shutdown by the init scripts!
<redshadowhero> !pastebin | karen
<ubotu> karen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<StoneNewt> thus with kde the shares just hang and never get unmounted! well they probablly would if I waited long eough
<lovaspillando> mmmm
<lovaspillando> dont shows me nothing
<lovaspillando> seems tomcat is no listening them?
<stdin> lovaspillando: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5
<lovaspillando> thanks stdin, I will see now
<stdin> lovaspillando: tomcat apparently uses port 8180 not 8080 too
<lovaspillando> btw: thanks from Spain ;-)
<stdin> (I get that from that page, not from experience)
<jhutchins> What's the point of tomcat as opposed to apache?
<genii> StoneNewt:
<lovaspillando> neither 8180
<karen> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33584/
<stdin> karen: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device < seem to be your wireless
<lovaspillando> jhutchins: I connected apache with tomcat using mod_jk, but first I must ensure is workingg by him own
<stdin> karen: what version of kubuntu do you have ?
<karen> 7.04
<stdin> should work then..
<jhutchins> karen:
<jhutchins> karen: ehernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (r
<stdin> karen: dose the command "lsmod | grep ath" show anything ?
<stdin> jhutchins: beat you to it :p
<nosrednaekim> just because its atheros doesn't mean it should work at all.... I've tried fiesty on 3 atheros cards, none of which work.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: atheros is supported by the "madwifi" driver, included in feisty
<redshadowhero> and how would one enable that to work, stdin
<redshadowhero> ??
<karen> stdin:
<karen> karen@Alexander:~$ lsmod | grep ath
<karen> ath_pci                97312  0
<karen> wlan                  204484  1 ath_pci
<karen> ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
<nosrednaekim> stdin: not all hardware works with it, and your specific laptop model can even affect it, regarding software switches, and HAL problems.
<Assid> yello!
<stdin> karen: what does "iwconfig" show? post it to pastebin
<nosrednaekim> karen: does iwconfig show a "ath0"?
<lovaspillando> well, I will uninstall and reinstall it again, so see you in some minutes
<lovaspillando> thanks for all
<stdin> redshadowhero: what? the atheros card?
<redshadowhero> stdin: yes... I'm a friend of hers, and I'm just trying to help
<nosrednaekim> thats the idea stdin... :)
<grendal_prime> ok where do we get repos for flash and "unofficial repos" media and whatnot
<nosrednaekim> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !repos | grendal_prime
<ubotu> grendal_prime: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Assid> wassup stdin
<karen> It says "no wireless extensions"...
<stdin> Assid: the sky? ;)
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> bah.. this is irritating
<stdin> karen: what about just "iwconfig"
<Assid> i just booted to this kernel
<Assid> and now.. it doesnt wanna come up
<Assid> makes sense to you?
<redshadowhero> stdin: she just did that
<Assid> oh wait it did
<redshadowhero> stdin: I'm sitting right next to her... and she wanted to do this herself
<yamal> according to madwifi website: device 001C is "not supported by HAL as of 2007.04.28", but should work with ndiswrapper
<Assid> something wrong with kwallet
<Assid> its opening 2 i think
<stdin> redshadowhero, karen: is there a "wifi0" ?
<nosrednaekim> redshadowhero: karen: please pastebin the results of the command "iwconfig"
<jhutchins> stdin: I think it should be ath0
<stdin> jhutchins: the "wifi0" device is the controller, "ath0" is virtual
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: stdin: where there is a ath0 there is a wifi0...
<jhutchins> ah, of course.
<stdin> jhutchins: sometimes the driver doesn't autocreate the ath0 device
<jhutchins> Yeah, mine hangs on the firmware loader.
<sayers> hello I have my wifi detected but when it trys to activate it doesnt.
<redshadowhero> stdin: it say "no wireless extensions" on lo and eth0, and those are the only ones listed
<nosrednaekim> redshadowhero: ok, looks like you are going to have to use ndiswrapper
<redshadowhero> nosrednaekim: yeah, I figured that, too. How would one do that?
<karen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33587/
<Assid> jhutchins: hey!! i got kvpnc to do the job
<nosrednaekim> redshadowhero: you have to get the windows drivers. and the package ndiswrapper
<stdin> redshadowhero, karen: you want to try the latest driver first? (requires compiling it, but it's quite simple)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: the docs say that its not supported
<stdin> nosrednaekim: what docs?
<redshadowhero> stdin: I have to go back to work, but can you please walk her through it?
<nosrednaekim> the madwifi compatibility list.
<nosrednaekim> according to madwifi website: device 001C is "not supported by HAL as of 2007.04.28", but should work with ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> yamal: just posted that^^
<stdin> nosrednaekim: that's funny, because "lspci | grep Ath" on my system shows "05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)"
<stdin> and it works here
<yamal> maybe they are late updating their compatibility stuff
<nosrednaekim> oh :P now I feel dumb
<redshadowhero> stdin: this is her first time on ubuntu, and she isn't very familiar with command line and the k menu and such
<jhutchins> Assid: what were the required steps?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: think we should put her through compiliing?
<yamal> and on feisty 168c:001c is listed in modinfo for madwifi modules :? weirdness
<Assid> jhutchins: stupid thing needed mppe and also i had to put the pptp gateway in the route
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yeah, it's just a "make ; sudo make install"
<redshadowhero> stdin: or, if I get off work later, you can walk me through the installation via ndswrapper, if you prefer?
<harmental_> hey guys...i know gustsy is alpha...but i cannot wait to upgrade my system and enjoy all those exciting new features....
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ok, go ahead :)
<stdin> redshadowhero: I'd have to lookup how to do it with ndiswrapper..
<jhutchins> Assid: You mean that route command I had, you needed to update for your config?
<harmental_> is there any flagarant bugs that should keep away from upgrading?
<harmental_> im using feisty
<jhutchins> harmental_: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> harmental_: thats the purpose of testing gutsy... finding bugs ;) but not any real showstopper ones for em.
<nosrednaekim> *me
<stdin> nosrednaekim: er, madwifi.org seem to be down
<japaya> Hi, I've got a problem with my external USB hard disk. I've mounted it as root but don't have permission to access it :s
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I can guide her through ndiswrapper...
<karen> stdin:  What is ndiswrapper?
<Assid> jhutchins: kvpnc yes.. and i needed mppe.. i didnt try pptp cli
<nosrednaekim> karen: it uses windows drivers and makes them work for linux.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: may as well see if ndiswrapper works
<nosrednaekim> stdin: k
<stdin> karen: it lets you use a windows driver for the card
<brian__> does crontab have a default log?
<nosrednaekim> karen: do you have windows XP on this computer?
<ozza> yoo,hey :D
<karen> nosrednaekim:  No, it came with Vista, which I think went away when I installed Kubuntu.
<japaya> does anyone know what's wrong when I'm not able to access a mounted external HDD as root?
<harmental_> nosrednaekim: i will be more than happy to report NON-CRITICAL bugs...but my system must remain STABLE cause i use it intensible for work....(ending my PhD actually)
<stdin> japaya: you mounted it as root, so only root can access it...
<japaya> stdin: but I'm also logged on as root...
<stdin> harmental_: then don't upgrade
<nosrednaekim> karen: oh, ok. well you need to find some windows XP drivers for that wireless card. could you go to the manufactures page or something?
<brian__> Does crontab keep a log?
<stdin> brian__: it should send logs to syslog and send you mail too
<karen> nosrednaekim: The manufacturer for the computer?
<stdin> japaya: how did you mount it? how are you trying to access it?
<brian__> well, it isn't setup for mail, but where is syslog located?
<nosrednaekim> karen: yes, please, they should have a drivers page somewhere.
<jhutchins> karen: That's a good place to start.
<yamal> brian__: in /var/log
<stdin> brian__: it should be, is by default, open konsole and type "mail". syslog is in /var/log/syslog
<japaya> stdin: I mounted it using "Disk & Filesystems" in my System Settings and I'm just double clicking the usb stick icon on my desktop to access it
<stdin> japaya: how are you logged in as root then?
<japaya> Just by using my name and password as the Kubuntu starts up?
<japaya> (this is my first day on Kubuntu so I might be missing something here :)
<stdin> japaya: then that's not root
<grendal_prime> anything on the werid font situation..everything in this guys browse dialog boxes looks like boxes and ?'s like there is asystem font that did not get installed
<japaya> stdin: Hehe okay, thought so when you asked the question :)
<stdin> japaya: where is it mounted to ?
<japaya> stdin: /media/exthdd1/
<stdin> japaya: can you show me what this command shows "ls -ld /media/exthdd1/"
<lesik> 
<japaya> stdin: dr-x------ 1 root root 28672 2007-08-11 13:22 /media/exthdd1/
<stdin> !ru | lesik
<ubotu> lesik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stdin> japaya: well that's why you don't have access :p
<japaya> stdin: haha thought so, but how do I change those perms so I get access to it?
<stdin> japaya: is the device always going to be connected to the system?
<japaya> stdin: no, it's just to transport some files
<japaya> stdin: between school, friends etc...
<japaya> stdin: It's actually an IDE drive
<nosrednaekim> karen: if you cannot find them, don;t worry about it.
<dreamore> Hello! I'm a new Kubuntu user.
<stdin> japaya: then you'll want to remove it from disk & filesystems, as that will make a permanent entry for it
<dreamore> I need help about changing screen resolution!
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<karen> nosrednaekim: I think I'll find it..
<nosrednaekim> dreamore: hello!
<japaya> stdin: well actually disk & filesettings allows you to chose for mount on startup or not
<dreamore> nosrednaekim: hello. Can you help me?
<jlinares> hola como estan?
<japaya> stdin: so I don't know if it will be mounted permanently
<stdin> japaya: yes, but it will make a permanent entry in /etc/fstab
<stdin> !es | jlinares
<ubotu> jlinares: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> karen: ok. But some manufacturers no longer provide XP drivers.
<japaya> stdin: ah okay thanks, and how do I have to mount it then?
<brian__> Ok the syslog for crontab shows that it runs my script, and states an email was attempted, but it does not finish the script and there are no error messages in the syslog
<jlinares> bien gracias amigos..
<stdin> japaya: you should try using the command "pmount" to mount it after that, something like "pmount /dev/sdb1" (no sudo)
<japaya> stdin: I have removed the mount
<nosrednaekim> dreamore: did you look at the link that ubotu gave you?
<stdin> japaya: also, is it ntfs?
<dreamore> I'm at there now.
<slow-motion> hallo
<japaya> stdin: yes
<brian__> how do I setup email for crontab?
<stdin> japaya: you'll have to install the "ntfs-3g" package to be able to write to it
<nosrednaekim> dreamore: okee... follow the directions. :)
<karen> nosrednaekim: Konqueror won't display the page, so I'm getting Firefox.
<japaya> stdin: ah nice, I've been searching for the name but couldn't find it :p
<stdin> japaya: you can't use pmount with that though, but I'll give you the full command after you install that
<nosrednaekim> karen: ok.
<nosrednaekim> karen: you know how?
<japaya> stdin: ok thx, I'll try to install that package now
<danne_> brian__: fetchmail ?
<karen> nosrednaekim: I got it through add/remove programs.
<nosrednaekim> ah ok :)
<nosrednaekim> I prefer firefox
<dreamore> nosrednaekim: http://rafb.net/p/FshcX613.html Can you check this?
<harmental_> jhutchins and stdin ok...ill follow the gurus lead.....
<brian__> but where is it sending the email?
<harmental_> see ya in october then ;o)
<stdin> dreamore: "xserver-xorg" not "xerver-xorg"
<japaya> stdin: done installing ntfs-3g
<nosrednaekim> dreamore: yep
<dreamore> stdin: What a silly error! I fixed.
<stdin> japaya: ok, what is the device name? (something like /dev/sdb1)
<japaya> stdin: yes I think it's /dev/sdb1 but I'd like to know how I can get a list of all devices... if that's possible?
<japaya> stdin: so I can remember this for later :)
<stdin> japaya: sure :) "sudo fdisk -l"
<stdin> japaya: look for the NTFS one
<japaya> stdin: yes, the name is /dev/sda5 and not sda1
<japaya> *sdb1
<brian__> well, I am out to lunch...if someone can answer, I'll bb in about an hour
<dreamore> stdin: There is a blue screen to configure :) But can you explain about this blue screen?
<stdin> japaya: so it's /dev/sdb1 ? just to make sure :p
<stdin> dreamore: just keep pressing enter until you come to the resolution section, enter will just keep the settings you have already
<karen> nosrednaekim:  Okay, I found a page with drivers.  I see some for Vista, but none for XP.
<japaya> stdin: Well, there's a /dev/sda1 and a /dev/sda5 and the systems are "W95 ext'd (LBA)" and "HPFS/NTFS"
<japaya> stdin: so I suppose we'll use the /dev/sda5 ?
<zorglu_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<karen> nosrednaekim: http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=3221373&CFTOKEN=57623150
<stdin> japaya: try this command out "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/exthdd1 -t ntfs-3g -o fmask=111,dmask=000"
<japaya> stdin: wow, okay :P
<nosrednaekim> karen: looking.
<japaya> stdin: it's sdA5 instead of stdb5, does that matter or did you just type it wrong?
<stdin> japaya: oh, just replace sdb5 with sda5 then
<japaya> stdin: ok, was just to make sure :)
<sayers> why did wireless work last time but not this time
<elite101> hey i was practicing As i Lay dying (a band) one of there songs rite and was wanting to know does Kopete support Audio Chat?!? this way i can play and my friend can hear me ?
<elite101> i looked for if it said Audio Convo or Voice Chat but it only has: send files,webcam?
<japaya> stdin: hmm, looks like something is wrong with the drive :s I'm going to attach it to my windows laptop... hopefully no data is lost
<stdin> elite101: I don't think kopete does
<elite101> shoot
<elite101> is there an msn 7.0?
<nosrednaekim> karen: my firfox doesn't like that page... what is it?
<stdin> japaya: post the error you got
<elite101> i cant use 7.5 it wont let me unless i run windowsxp
<nosrednaekim> elite101: haha.... msn is made by microsoft.. what do YOU think?
<elite101> lol i know
<stdin> elite101: can't you just use a VoIP client?
<elite101> no
<nosrednaekim> karen: so what was on that page?drivers?
<stdin> elite101: why?
<dreamore> stdin: Thank you! :) My resolution is 1024x768 now!
<karen> nosrednaekim: It's the Acer drivers and downloads page
<elite101> i dont know how plus u  have to pay
<stdin> elite101: no you don't
<elite101> my friend is a drummer he is what i call technology retarded
<elite101> ;)
<stdin> elite101: windows user?
<elite101> lol it would just take too much time and frusturation for him to here me
<elite101> yeah^
<stdin> heh
<elite101> lol
<japaya> stdin:
<japaya> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not supported
<japaya> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean.
<nosrednaekim> karen: oh ok, so are you wondering which thing to get?
<japaya> oeps sorry for that :s
<elite101> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elite101> ;)
<willem_> Hi, im getting "An error occurred while loading http://" when i try to browse, has anyone experienced this before?
<japaya> thought it would just put everything on one line :s
<karen> nosrednaekim: Yeah.  I don't see any for XP, just VIsta.
<stdin> japaya: ahh, yeah you need to run the windows check disk tool on it
<lovaspillando> sorry for changing again,
<lovaspillando> well, thanks tahnks thanks thanks for the link to the page stdin
<elite101> well im downloading 7.0 so it should work hopefully :) since it runs on win95-vista
<nosrednaekim> karen: hmm ok. go to the drivers page for the acer 5050 computer ok? that uses the same chipset. and there are XP drivers
<japaya> stdin: yes I've downloaded the ntfs utlity set but couldn't find how to checkdisk so I've attached the hdd to my laptop
<lovaspillando> I finally have tomcat running
<japaya> I'll do a checkdisk now
<stdin> lovaspillando: heh, it's ubuntu policy so...
<stdin> japaya: the linux tools can't really fix ntfs, basically because no one knows how the windows tools do it
<lovaspillando> just sorry for changing nicknames, dindt heard about the command slash away
<karen> nosrednaekim: Okay, thanks.
<stdin> lovaspillando: it's ok, now you do :)
<willem_> Hi, im getting "An error occurred while loading http://" when i try to browse, has anyone experienced this before?
<nosrednaekim> karen: I have a 5050 so thats how I know ;)
<japaya> stdin: I see, well it's not like checkdisk has helped me in the past... I once had "flying files" long story short... everything was really totally messed up and 70% of my files were corrupt
<nosrednaekim> willem_: but you can talk on konversation?
<willem_> <nosrednaekim>, yip, I can telnet, and ping, ect ect, but not browse
<nosrednaekim> willem_: is this konqueror?
<karen> nosrednaekim: Ah, that's fortunate.  So, do you know which one(s) I should download?
<willem_> browser, yes, i tried to change the browser authentication as well
<elite101> man this suck's there is no MSN" client for Kubuntu that supports Audio Chat or Voice/convo
<nosrednaekim> karen: there should be one on that download page for the 5050 that says something about atheros and XP.
<willem_> <nosrednaekim> Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.5) KHTML/3.5.6 (like Gecko)
<nosrednaekim> willem_: can you get firefox?
<karen> nosrednaekim:  Okay. *looking*
<willem_> mmm, install it off the net?
<elite101> lol will IE6 work on kubuntu?
<danne_> elite101: yes i have been made to work
<elite101> lol
<elite101> im not sure why u would want too?
<elite101> lol just to have that IE icon?
<willem_> <nosrednaekim> ?? so what do you think? what can be the problem?
<karen> nosrednaekim: There's one called "Atheros WLan Driver v4.2.2.7"   Could that be it?  I don't see any more about Atheros.
<japaya> stdin: I think the mount was succesful, but it didn't give any kind of confirmation
<nosrednaekim> karen: thats the one!
<nosrednaekim> karen: download it.
<japaya> stdin:  It works! thank you so much!!!
<karen> nosrednaekim: Good! Thanks.
<stdin> japaya: quick tip, no output = no error :)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: peopleare used to windows where everything gives tons of output.
<japaya> stdin: hehe ok thanks :)
<japaya> Lol especially when you use vista
<stdin> nosrednaekim: that's because they are so paranoid it won't work then need the confirmation :p
<japaya> then the input is even bigger then the output
<stdin> japaya: that was a very specific command, to get it to do exactly what you wanted it to do. most commands will have less parameters to them. "df -h" is a good example
<marc0s> hello
<nosrednaekim> stdin: indeed...
<marc0s> i'm trying to disable the autorun of the knetworkmanager applet at kde login, but i don't found the way to, can someone help me? thanks!
<karen> nosrednaekim: I click "download" and it does nothing, but at the top of the page it says "Firefox has prevented this site from opening 1 popup window".
<japaya> stdin: okay I understand, thanks
<nosrednaekim> karen: click on the bar up there and allow that site to do pop ups.
<stdin> marc0s: any reason?
<japaya> stdin: I'm keeping a small textdocument with all the commands just to make sure I don't have to bother you guys again with the same questions :p
<jhutchins> karen: Click the red x in the lower right and open the popup.
<stdin> japaya: good luck, there a thousands of commands :p
<japaya> stdin: I hope to be able to learn them out of my head :p
<marc0s> stdin: just because when i have networkmanager up i can't use my connection, just when i close it
<willem_> <nosrednaekim> : I can telnet to port 80 of a site, and get the HTML, any ideas?
<marc0s> and i don't need networkmanager is a desktop computer, no mobility at all
<karen> nosrednaekim, jhutchins:  I tried, but clicking on the bar/X  does nothing.
<elite101> what is the command if say i wanna get this qtjackctl
<stdin> japaya: it can get very advanced too, like "ps aux --no-headers | sort -rnk 3,3 | head -20" is one of my favourites :p
<elite101> please
<nosrednaekim> elite101: I'd think you knew that by now "sudo apt-get install atjackctl"
<nosrednaekim> *qtjackctl
<elite101> lol
<stdin> elite101: I think you mean "qjackctl"
<karen> Oh, wait.  I think I got it.  Sorry for being inept.
<nosrednaekim> karen: whats you email address? i'll just email the file to you ;)
<stdin> marc0s: well, you'd have to (re)move /usr/share/autostart/knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop
<elite101> could not find package?
<elite101> yes i have the things enabled
<japaya> stdin: haha I know the ps aux command but all the rest is a bit to advanced for me :P
<marc0s> ok, i just searched in ~/.kde/autostart, didn't know about /usr/share
<marc0s> thanks stdin!
<karen> nosrednaekim:  Thanks.  I'll try this one more time.
<stdin> japaya: that just lists the top 20 cpu hogs :)
<DrHalan> how can i search in the net for packages with adept?
<zorglu_> !adept | DrHalan
<ubotu> DrHalan: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<posingaspopular> hey all, im having a problem with trying to open add/remove applications in edgy. basically everytime i enter my root password, i get a 'conversation with su' failed' error
<japaya> my amarok keeps crashing... when I try to play an mp3 it says it doesn't support it, tries to download the codecs but then crashes
<posingaspopular> what do i do?
<zorglu_> japaya: try to remove the xine cache
<stdin> japaya: hmm, manual install coming your way. you on feisty ?
<nosrednaekim> japaya: run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<nosrednaekim> posingaspopular: enter your password, not root's
<brian__> ok I found this
<brian__>  When exe
<brian__>        cuting commands, any output is mailed to the owner of the crontab (or to the user named in the MAILTO environment variable in the crontab, if such
<brian__>        exists).
<stdin> nosrednaekim: that's a meta package in feisty+
<japaya> hehe okay thx guys :p
<japaya> err, now what should I do? :D
<posingaspopular> nosrednaekim: it's all the same password. login, root, whatever
<nosrednaekim> stdin: oh.....
<stdin> !info libxine1-ffmped
<elite101>  sudo apt-get install qtjackctl there is no packages found? why is this?
<brian__> Where and how do I define  the MAILTO:?
<ubotu> Package libxine1-ffmped does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> opps
<stdin> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<stdin> nosrednaekim: ^ that's the mp3 package
<karen> nosrednaekim: Okay, it says it's finished downloading.  Is there something else I need to do to get wireless internet to work?
<brian__> there is nothing listed in the man page of crontab about MAILTO
<elite101> yes i have the things enable
<stdin> japaya: once you installed the package, just restart amarok
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<japaya> stdin: okay thanks, now installing the package
<nosrednaekim> karen: oh yeah... :)
<elite101>  sudo apt-get install qtjackctl cant not find package? why is this?
<stdin> elite101: I think you mean "qjackctl"
<nosrednaekim> karen: you probably downloaded it to your desktop, correct?
<elite101> that how i spelt it
<g2g591> for some reason the volume buttons on my keyboard don't work
<stdin> elite101: no 't'
<japaya> stdin: is there also a way to take a ghost of my current ubuntu installation so when I try some fancy stuff later I don't have to redo all my work?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> duhh
<japaya> (in case things go wrong) :D
<ubuntu> lolo
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !backup | japaya
<ubotu> japaya: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<smettin> hello
<g2g591> for some reason the volume buttons on my keyboard don't work
<japaya> stdin: okay thanks, do you advise a method or are they all equal?
<karen> nosrednaekim: Well... I don't see it on my desktop.
<willem_> hello renico
<renico> willem try sudo apt-get install firefox
<stdin> japaya: depends on you're exact requirements, take a look at them all. time to do some research I'm afraid :p
<renico> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<willem_> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-firefox
<nosrednaekim> karen: where did you download it to?
<renico> willem try sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<g2g591> for some reason the volume buttons on my keyboard don't work
<genii> stdin: I'm partial to rsync backups.
<stdin> willem_: check your sources, in adept: File > Manage Repositories
<japaya> stdin: ok thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: they don't always work :)
<g2g591> they worked in gnome
<stdin> renico: don't tell new uses to use vim!
<renico> willem: type i to edit file
<karen> nosrednaekim:  Ark, I think.
<stdin> renico: there is a perfectly good GUI
<renico> willem try kate
<stdin> renico: in adept...
<japaya> stdin: I've also got some troubles with my flash movies etc in Mozilla, although I've installed the special plugin for mozilla using adept
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: oh... well i've found that if you install kubuntu second, they don't work ...
<willem_> renico dude, next?
<nosrednaekim> karen: see if there is a folder in your home directory called downloads. of it the file itself is in there.
<willem_> renico dude, where the file i should check?
<stdin> japaya: the one called "flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<g2g591> I guess I'll have to wait til my kubuntu cds come in the mail
<japaya> stdin: I'm going to look it up
<renico> uncomment the ***restricted universe multiverse
<renico>  near the bottom of file
<nosrednaekim> karen: you told it to open with ark?
<stdin> japaya: that's the one that "just works"
<willem_> <g2g591> : Where are you from, the cd takes a while, if you are in RSA
<karen> nosrednaekim:  Yeah. It says it's on the desktop, I just don't see it there.
<willem_> <renico> where is the file i should edit>:
<nosrednaekim> karen: what says its on desktop?
<g2g591> us...
<renico> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> karen: try looking in your home directory
<nosrednaekim> renico: its kdesu...
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I'm thinking firefox's download window..
<nosrednaekim> stdin: yeah... but she said something about opening with Ark *holds his head*
<renico> guys, where is the adept shortcut located in the kubuntu menu?
<karen> Well, the folder that it's in says:  file:///tmp/AS5050_WLAN_Atheros.zip-Ark     And then underneath that it is On Desktop-1
<stdin> renico: system > adept manager
<nosrednaekim> karen: you still at that download page? if you are select for it to download again, but tell it to save file as instead of opening with ark.
<nosrednaekim> karen: is there a window open called ark?
<willem_> <stdin> : Thanks, Renico, dis oop, moet ek daar check?
<willem_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<willem_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<willem_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
<willem_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
<willem_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
<willem_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiver
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<renico> willem save file then sudo apt-get update
<willem_> sorry <ubotu>
<japaya> stdin: I'm now using gnash, libgnash0, libswfdec0.3, mozilla-plugin-gnash and swf-player
<karen> nosrednaekim: There's that one I told you about, and there's one with the same file name that has 13 files listed.
<japaya> stdin: maybe those programs conflict?
<willem_> <renico> there are no hashes at the options at the end
<stdin> japaya: yeah, gnash is an open source version, but doen't work with a lot of flash sites
<nosrednaekim> karen: and is this one that has the 13 files labeled "ark"?
<renico> guys please assist willem to open repos using adept-manager
<japaya> stdin: so i should delete gnash?
<willem_> <renico> dis oop
<Assid> 602 assid     15   0  217m  89m  30m S    0  5.9   1:31.00 firefox-bin
<Assid> 217MB VM !?!?!?
<stdin> japaya: remove all of those and install the one called "flashplugun-nonfree"
<japaya> stdin: okay thanks :)
<stdin> Assid: firefox is known for it's memory leeks
<Assid> :(
<stdin> Assid: mine's been open for hours, it's using  231m
<karen> nosrednaekim:  The folder is under the file name I gave earlier, but the individual files have names like "ar5211.sys" and "data1.cab".
<Assid> stdin: sucks man.. they should fix it
<stdin> Assid: I just close/reopen it every now and then
<japaya> stdin: I can't find a plugin named flashplugun/plugin-nonfree :s
<nosredna> karen: sorry.did you say something? this is nosrednaekim...
<stdin> japaya: are you on 32bit kubuntu or amd64?
<karen> nosredna:  That's okay.  The last thing I said was:  The folder is under the file name I gave earlier, but the individual files have names like "ar5211.sys" and "data1.cab"
<stdin> japaya: use "dpkg --print-installation-architecture" to find out
<willem_> thanks guys
<halppp> halp pluz!! I has a prublm!!
<halppp> :'-(
<nosredna> karen: ok,thats fine, save that foler as "/home/drivers" or something like that/
<japaya> stdin: amd64
<stdin> japaya: makes life a bit more difficult :p
<stdin> japaya: you'll need to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<japaya> stdin: ohnoes, and it's already so hard :p
<halppp> how do I add another user and its password? The GUI way isn't working
<halppp> is this guide aight??
<karen> nosredna: Okay, an error box came up that said, "You do not have permission to write to the directory............."
<halppp> http://sayspy.blogspot.com/2006/08/ignorant-newbie-adding-new-user-under.html
<japaya> stdin: err, do I have to run FF with wine to view Flash sh*t??? :s
<nosredna> karen: sorry, I messed up, save it to "/home/<your username>/drivers"
<halppp> pleaswe help
<halppp> I need to add a user
<karen> nosredna: That's okay.  I know this takes a lot of patience on your part.
<nosredna> halppp: its easy, go to system settings->users
<nosredna> karen: :)
<stdin> japaya: no, just install the 32bit packages, the guide tells you how
<halppp> nosredna: that way didn't help
<japaya> stdin: ok thx
<nosredna> does anyone here know how to set up ndiswrapper?
<stdin> nosredna: when it comes to the ndiswrapper commands, there is a gui that makes it easier, called ndisgtk
<willem_> bye thanks guys, nice evening for all
<nosredna> stdin: could you PLEASE guide karen? I very unfortunately have to go!
<stdin> nosredna: I can try I guess...
<halppp> nosredna: ->User Management?
<karen> nosredna:  Thank you very much!  You were a good guide.  Bye.
<stdin> karen: how far you got?
<nosredna> she has the files unzipped in her home directory under drivers/
<nosredna> i'll be back in about 15-20 minutes actually
<nosredna> halppp: yep
<karen> nosredna: Cool!  I will have more questions, probably. Muahaha.
<stdin> karen: ok, what files are in your drivers/ directory?
<karen> stdin:  ar5211.sys   data1.cab   data1.hdr   data2.cab     ikernal.ex_   layout.bin   net5211.cat   net5221.inf   Notes.txt  Setup.exe  setup.inx   setup.iss
<Assid> haha
<Assid> mac is finally gonna have desktops!
<Assid> multiple desktops
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/IQkVx880.html
<Assid> only on mac leopard
<Assid> hehe
<jc-denton> why is this
<czer323> Assid> mac has had multidesktops with third party programs for a long time.
<stdin> karen: where did you download that from?
<jc-denton> i want to try out kde4 now
<Assid> czer323: 3rd party
<Assid> exactly my point
<stdin> jc-denton: what version ok kubuntu do you have?
<karen> stdin: http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=3221373&CFTOKEN=57623150
<czer323> Assid: and it works extremely well.  I don't see your point unless you're pullling some elitist crap saying, "OH GOD THEY'RE COPYING US"
<jc-denton> stdin: the newest stable
<Assid> nah
<jc-denton> fisting fox or so it was called
<jc-denton> :P
<Assid> im just saying it took them a while to finally integrade it
<Assid> integrate even
<czer323> Sure.  On teh flip side, windows has had a powertoy addon for multidesktops since xp.
<stdin> jc-denton: and you have the feisty-backports repository enabled ?
<stdin> karen: do you see the net5211.inf file ?
<aaron_> Hi. Where do you change the settings for the k menu spacing?
<karen> stdin: Yes..
<stdin> karen: good, now you need to remove that atheros driver
<karen> stdin:  Oh.  Will I have to reinstall it?
<stdin> karen: no
<stdin> karen: can you post "lsmod | grep ath" to pastebin again
<karen> stdin: Sure, hold on.  Do I need to do this after I remove the atheros driver?
<jc-denton> stdin: i added the line as described in the wiki
<jc-denton> why is it supposed to work
<stdin> karen: no, just as it is now
<jc-denton> or is it known that there is something broken
<stdin> jc-denton: it's supposed to work
<jc-denton> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<jc-denton> i just added this line
<stdin> jc-denton: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after ?
<jc-denton> sure
<deminemi> can anyone help me with a simple bash script ?
<deminemi> i just want it to su, password, and load a kernel module
<stdin> jc-denton: try "sudo aptitude install kde4base-dev"
<jc-denton> ah
<jc-denton> that seems to work
<jc-denton> humm
<stdin> odd, apt-get should too
<jc-denton> when do you decide to drop apt-get and replace it with aptitude
<stdin> when apt fails, aptitude :)
<velle> If I buy a usb headset that is plugnplay in Windows, will it also plugnplay in Kubuntu?
<stdin> deminemi: try #bash
<markinux> anyone know how to install wireless on Asus A6Km... i've been trying for over a week ;(
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deminemi> #bash
<deminemi> ah, right
<markinux> i've tried every piece of wireless documentation and its doing my head in
<zorglu_> deminemi: a script loading a kernel module must have the root permission
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33596/
<markinux> it is installed it detects networks.. it attempts connections and then crashes
<zorglu_> deminemi: aka either you launch the script itself via sudo, or you put the script as +setuid but this is considered dangerous
<japaya> stdin: I've got my flash etc working! thank you very much! :)
<jc-denton> so i'm curious about kde4
<deminemi> there is no way to execute via clicking and have it log itself in ?
<deminemi> like have it load then "su" "*password*" ?
<stdin> karen: on run this: "sudo modprobe -r ath_pci wlan ath_hal"
<stdin> japaya: :)
<jc-denton> is there a plan to implement spellchecking in klauncher?
<jc-denton> which can correct errors with a distance of 1 or 2?
<Flygis> How do i get in to my external harddrive, I have connected it and got a popup to open it in a new window, but it didnt work.. anyway how do I get in to it?
<markinux> i had wireless in dapper but it won't work on edgy or feisty
<stdin> jc-denton: best place to ask that is in #kubuntu-devel or #kde4
<stdin> karen: done that?
<jc-denton> ah ic
<jc-denton> there are many people on kde4
<stdin> jc-denton: and they know more about it than I :)
<karen> stdin: Yes, it didn't show anything. :S
<stdin> karen: that's a good thing :)
<karen> stdin: Oh. Yay! What do I do now?
<stdin> karen: check that "lsmod | grep ath" now shows nothing
<karen> stdin: Yeah, nothing.
<stdin> karen: ok, now do this: echo blacklist ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<BboyMC> Siemka ;D
<BboyMC> co tam jak tam ? :D
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/Md0BG530.html
<jc-denton> hrmmm
<stdin> karen: then you need to install the package called "ndisgtk", "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<stdin> jc-denton: doens't help if you don't post the whole output
<lovaspillando> well, I will leave to studies, see you all
<karen> stdin: I tried the first one, and it said "permission denied"
<nosrednaekim> stdin: karen back!
<AloBlumenau> HI I added an user from System Settings and now I want to made it browseable at windows, but I cant do it using SHARING from System Settings
<stdin> karen: "echo blacklist ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" said that ?
<AloBlumenau> I added the Shared Folders, the user who have access but nothing happened
<karen> nosrednaekim: Welcome back!
<karen> stdin: Yes.. I'll check again to make sure I got it.
<karen> stdin: Yes. Yes, it did.
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/nLC8Gn61.html
<stdin> karen: did it ask you for a password?
<karen> stdin: No. :S
<nosrednaekim> karen: just run " kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add the line "blacklist ath_pci" at the end of the file
<stdin> jc-denton: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<booya> stdin: any ideeas why i cannot upload files on sendspace.com ? :)
<booya> tells me that i have a firewall or something like that
<jc-denton>  --force-overwrite sounds good
<stdin> booya: are you behind a router ?
<booya> for sure no
<karen> nosrednaekim:  What do you mean by ""add the line at the end of the file"?  Do I hit enter, then add it?
<jc-denton> stdin: will kde3 still work then?
<nosrednaekim> karen: yes.
<stdin> jc-denton: yeah, kde3 and kde4 are kept separate
<nosrednaekim> karen: put it on a new line
<jc-denton> but not if it overwrite stuff
<karen> nosrednaekim: Okay, thanks.
<stdin> booya: no clue then, try another site?
<booya> i will :)
<stdin> karen: then you need to install the package called "ndisgtk", "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<stdin> karen: (after you save that file)
<karen> stdin, nosrednaekim:  Wow, it didn't let me add the next line.. A file box popped up, and stuff.
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> what does it say in the box?
<karen> It's a lot.  Just a second.
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33597/
<Rictoo> What's a good 2 player game to play on linux?
<stdin> karen: what happens when you try to add a new line?
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<stdin> Rictoo: ^
<jussi01> Rictoo: what sort of game are you after?
<brian__> ok I am back
<jussi01> there are a lot of good ones
<Rictoo> Something me (15), and my brother (19) would enjoy :P
<karen> stdin: Nothing happens, but I can't.  I'll show you what it says now.
<jussi01> Rictoo: do you enjoy first person shooters?
<jussi01> I can recomend tremulous very highly
<jussi01> or you can go and find a copy of heroes of might and magic 3
<Rictoo> my video card is screwed up :\ (physically, not the drivers; long story)
<Rictoo> Maybe some sort of anime style fighting game? XD
<andremarte> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> Rictoo: warsow!!
<Rictoo> (his style)
<Rictoo> warsow?
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33598/
<jussi01> !info warsow
<ubotu> Package warsow does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> !it | andremarte
<ubotu> andremarte: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> !info warsow gutsy
<ubotu> warsow: A comic-style fast-paced 3D ego-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31.dfsg-6 (gutsy), package size 828 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<jussi01> Rictoo: http://warsow.net/
<Rictoo> does it require a semi good video card...?
<amelia> I get this error : Errors were encountered while processing: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Rictoo> 145158 <    Rictoo> my video card is screwed up :\ (physically, not the drivers; long story)
<brian__> here is my situation: I am trying to run a script via cron using crontab to set it up. Part of the script needs sudo in order to run. I was told that if I was running it through crontab that the script would run because crontab uses root privilages. The script runs up until the point that sudo is needed. In syslog, it shows that the script ran and that it sent an email with response 0X0001. How can I know what is going on here?
<amelia> that error occurs when I install with apt and pals
<jussi01> Rictoo: maybe...
<stdin> karen: in kate, you put a new line and put in "blacklist ath_pci", not in the konsole
<jussi01> Rictoo: there are some good emulators for nintendo out there...
<jussi01> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<Rictoo> any good 2 player games for snes? XD
<jussi01> Rictoo: that you will have to find yourself
<jussi01> !info mame
<ubotu> Package mame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> !find mame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<karen> stdin: Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.  I'll try it again.
<xero> alright i need some linux networking help. every time i need to use the internet i have to reconfigure my ip and gateway through knetworkconfig. It ssms that no mater what i do the darn hing wont hold its settings.
<Rictoo> Wormux looks cool...
<jthomas> brian__: if you run it in the 'sudo crontab -e' cron, then the script will already be running as root and the sudo should be taken out.
<karen> stdin: Wait, I think I get it.
<brian__> so if I edit crontab as root ( sudo) then it will run as root when sceduled?
<brian__> *scheduled
<jthomas> yes it'll be root.
<karen> stdin:  Okay, I tried typing the line in Kate.  It didn't do anything...
<jthomas> which may be bad, be careful what your script is running/doing!
<stdin> karen: good :) now save that and close kate
<brian__> ok here I go again...thanx!
<jthomas> let us know!
<karen> stdin: Oh. Okay!
<karen> stdin: Do I need to save it as anything in particular, or just "save"?
<stdin> karen: no, just save
<karen> stdin: Okay, done.
<xero> anyone got any idea how to fix my problem? no rush...
<stdin> karen: then back in konsole, run "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<Eyeless> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> !java
<Eyeless> !about java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dougl> !info linuxmce
<ubotu> Package linuxmce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> karen: done that yet?
<dougl> !info linux
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33600/
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<karen> Yeah. That's what it said.
<stdin> karen: ok, can you post what the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" is (to pastebin)
<karen> Sure, just a second.
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> i did as  written on the kubuntu page
<jc-denton>     * export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<jc-denton>     * export KDEDIRS=/usr/lib/kde4
<jc-denton>     * export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<jc-denton>     * export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<jc-denton> woops sry
<jc-denton> klauncher: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<jc-denton> now i get this
<stdin> jc-denton: report that to #kubuntu-devel
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33603/
<karen> stdin: Y?
<stdin> yes
<Karti> Hi all
<lesik> 
<lesik> 
<lesik> 
<stdin> lesik: ?
<lesik>    )))
<stdin> !ru | lesik
<ubotu> lesik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lesik> !! !!!
<yamal> lol
<karen> stdin: Ah, a lince agreement. Nothing for me to click on, though.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33604/
<jc-denton> russian characters look cool
<karen> *license
<jc-denton> however i have no idea what they mean
<stdin> karen: use the tab key to select "OK" then press enter
<anthronaut> "!!!" he said "thank you", that's all I know :-)
<yamal> he was writing in russian on purpose to someone would use the bot to tell him the russian channel ;)
<anthronaut> lol
<yamal> that's what the text says
<brian__> ok I tried that, but in syslog it still shows me as running the script
<brian__> and it is not executing the command cat $1 > /dev/lp0
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33605/
<stdin> karen: that's fine
<karen> stdin: Okay.  Do I still need to remove the Atheros files?
<stdin> karen: you don't need to, that line you put in the blacklist file stopped it from loading
<ubuntu> wow
<karen> stdin: Ah, okay.  Do I need to do anything else now?
<DevilsX> lmao
<stdin> karen: just make sure ndisgtk is installed with "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<djdarkman_> hy, someone knows how to foward ports with firestarter?
<brian__> when I set up cron as root (sudo su, then gnome-schedule) and schedule it there, absolutely nothing happens
<karen> stdin: Okay.
<karen> stdin: Didn't I just install that?
<stdin> karen: probably, but just making sure
<karen> stdin: Okay. Where should it be? (Sorry.)
<AloBlumenau> HI I added an user from System Settings and now I want to made it browseable at windows, but I cant do it using SHARING from System Settings
<AloBlumenau> I added the Shared Folders, the user who have access but nothing happened
<stdin> karen: just press Alt-F2 and type in: kdesu ndisgtk
<Dreamore> Can anyone help me about Kopete? I couldn't find where can I set options about tabs.
<Dreamore> I don't want to use tab options.
<karen> stdin: Ah! It says "command not found"
<jhutchins> 200.135.220.104
<czer323> dang dude, I really like using Calibri on windows, but when I tried to use it on Kubuntu, the spacing is all screwy :(  RIP Calibri
<jhutchins> !br | AloBlumenau
<ubotu> AloBlumenau: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Dreamore> Noone will help me?
<CyD> Dreamore, Settings > Configure.. > Behavior, Chat Tab,
<CyD> have patience :)
<CyD> Chat Window Grouping Policy, Dreamore
<stdin> karen: try "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" again
<karen> stdin: Okay.
<CyD> "Open All Messages In New Window"
<Flygis> I have a problem... I can't get in to my USB hard drive, I get the message: "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options-refuesd uid 1000" need help :P
<winbond> what is the partition/format utility in kubuntu? and does it work with usb?
<stdin> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<trekdanne> winbond: gparted is generally thought to be more mature than qtparted
<Dreamore> CyD: I am at there. What must I choose?
<CyD> Dreamore, "Open All Messages In New Window"
<winbond> trekdanne: is this konsole utility or gui?
<Dreamore> Thank's.
<CyD> from the 'Chat Window Grouping Policy' dropdown
<CyD> Dreamore, welcome :)
<trekdanne> winbond: gui
<Dreamore> CyD: I am new on Kubuntu
<CyD> Dreamore, hope you enjoy it
<winbond> trekdanne: ok , thanks
<Dreamore> I was using a local distro, so new system is different for me.
<trekdanne> winbond: both rely on parted
<Dreamore> CyD: Thank's again :)
<winbond> trekdanne: do i need to install it or does it come installed with kubuntu?
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33607/
<trekdanne> winbond: neither gparted nor qtparted come installed with kubuntu,
<winbond> trekdanne: kk
<trekdanne> winbond: you can easily install it through adept tho
<stdin> karen: ok, good, now press Alt-F2 again and put in: ndisgtk
<stdin> karen: opps. that's : kdesu ndisgtk
<winbond> trekdanne: got it, can it format in fat32
<trekdanne> winbond: yes :)
<germanjew> can any1 plz tell me whether i can use cos and sin in C if i included <math.h>?
<winbond> trekdanne: great, thank you ,
<trekdanne> germanjew: yes you can
<germanjew> thanks allot
<trekdanne> germanjew: however you need to pass radians ofc
<stdin> germanjew: you should, there is a channel for C: ##C
<karen> stdin: A box titled "Wireless Network Drivers" popped up.  it says, "Currently Installed Windows Drivers:" but there's nothing there.
<stdin> karen: good so far
<karen> Oh, good.
<karen> What do I do now?
<germanjew> should there be a problem with : x1 = x0 + (x - x0)*cos(rad) - (y - y0)*sin(rad);?
<germanjew> what server is the ##C ch on?
<stdin> germanjew: this one
<stdin> karen: click "Install new driver"
<karen> Okay.
<germanjew> ty
<stdin> karen: then click the "(none)",
<ryaren> hi
<trekdanne> hello
<stdin> karen: they you find the net5211.inf file and select it
<Goliath23_> hi.
<Goliath23_> isn't it possible for grub to boot a windows installation on /dev/hda5 ?
<ryaren> Can u help me pls a littlebit? When I started my computer yesterday the mounting process didn't work.. I mean it didn't mount the ntfs filesystems, however I can't edit the fstab! :(
<stdin> Goliath23_: yes, grub can boot it from anywhere
<jhutchins> stdin: Sometimes windows can be picky about where it boots from.
<stdin> jhutchins: didn't way windows would boot, just that grub would boot it :p
<Goliath23_> stdin: I always get error 12
<karen> stdin: I can't find it.  Right now I'm in a box that says "select INF file" and my two options are "Desktop" and "drivers.zip"...
<trekdanne> ryaren: have you tried mounting it manually with something like: "su mount /dev/your_drive" in a console
<stdin> !grub | goliath23
<ubotu> goliath23: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ryaren> trekdanne: Of course but nothin happened
<stdin> karen: where did you extract the zip ?
<Goliath23_> stdin: 12 : Invalid device requested. <- I use root            (hd0,5)
<karen> stdin:  Sorry, I don't know what you mean.
<Goliath23_> stdin: because windows was installed after ubuntu on the fifth partition (formatted with ntfs)
<karen> stdin: It was just there...
<stdin> Goliath23_: (hd0,5) is hda6
<stdin> Goliath23_:  5th partition??
<karen> stdin:  Should I close it out and run the command again?
<stdin> Goliath23_: you mean you have an extended one too?
<ElFrax> got a quick prob. stupid questen, but how do I activate backports in /etc/apt/sources.list ? .
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Goliath23_> stdin: hda1 = linux root; hda2 = swap; hda3 = fat23 (transfer); hda4 = extended (made by windows installer) ; hda5 = windows / ntfs
<Goliath23_> stdin: yes, windows created it :/
<ElFrax> ty
<stdin> Goliath23_: well you need to change root (hd0,5) to root (hd0,4)
<stdin> karen: close the file open window and make sure it's extracted
<Goliath23_> stdin: trying right now
<elite101> hey is there a guitar tuner program? i have a tuner but it only tunes in E and not Drop C/D
<Goliath23_> stdin: I'm giving support here for my brother via phone and ssh. so it's not that easy :)
<karen> stdin: How do I make sure it's extracted?
<karen> stdin: I closed the file open window.
<stdin> karen: look in konqueror
<Goliath23_> stdin: it still gives error 12, even with "rootnoverify    hd(0,4)"
<brian__> anybody have good experience with cron and crontab?
<Goliath23_> stdin: sure that grub is able to boot an extended partition formatted with ntfs?
<Goliath23_> stdin: maybe I need an extra grub-paket to make it work with ntfs?
<stdin> Goliath23_: he has added "chainload +1" ?
<frojnd> what's the command to shut down or restart the system?
<Goliath23_> stdin: yes
<karen> stdin: Sorry, how do I do that?
<stdin> frojnd: "shutdown -r now" (to reboot now)
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> tnx
<elite101> hey is there a guitar tuner program? i have a tuner but it only tunes in E and not Drop C/D
<sayers> why doesnt sound work on this laptop???
<sayers> It was working earlier.
<stdin> Goliath23_: not sure then, I haven't had to dual boot with windows in years (but it being ntfs won't matter)
<ElFrax> anyone have experience huge fonts when using intel gfx card?
<stdin> karen: you see the "computer" icon in the bottom left of the screen?
<Goliath23_> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/FUlDd180.html
<karen> stdin: Yep!
<stdin> karen: click that, then click "Home Folder"
<elite101> hey
<karen> stdin: Okay, "Desktop" and "drivers.zip" are there.
<grendal_prime> anything on the werid font situation..everything in this guys browse dialog boxes looks like boxes and ?'s like there is asystem font that did not get installed
<stdin> Goliath23_: see the extra "root" there, on the 2nd line?
<elite101> hello?
<grendal_prime> sorry i dont think anyone reponded to that earlyer.
<Goliath23_> stdin: yes
<Goliath23_> stdin: supposed to be a delimiter or so
<Goliath23_> stdin: works fine on my pc
<Goliath23_> but maybe...
<elite101> :S
<Goliath23_> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/R6aWua60.html <- this is the partition table
<Goliath23_> stdin: is the bootable flag missing?
<stdin> karen: right click the "drivers.zip" and go to Extract > Extract here
<elite101> hey
<stdin> elite101: yes, we see you
<elite101> k
<elite101> lol
<elite101> no channels were responding?
<elite101> even windows channel
<stdin> Goliath23_: not sure then..
<karen> stdin: Okay, the files are there... What should I do now?
<sayers> why isnt my sound working anymore? Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<CyD> elite101, search google for 'linux guitar tuner' or search adept/synaptic etc for 'guitar' or such, there's a few
<stdin> karen: go back to the ndisgtk app and select the net5211.inf file
<elite101> k
<elite101> thanx
<CyD> elite101, or,
<CyD> elite101, tune your low E to your 3rd string, a D :)
<elite101> i asked first because u guys might no any that u used so
<elite101> no
<elite101> FADCGC
<elite101> lol that doesnt work? im not van hellen u know
<elite101> its a drop C
<CyD> it's still doable :) i tune to CGCFAC
<elite101> yeah but i do a cover
<elite101> so
<CyD> with fun use of the fretboard
<stdin> elite101,CyD : > offtopic
<CyD> i gotcha :)
<elite101> i need it to be rite on the money
<elite101> k sorry
<CyD> sry
<karen> stdin: I found the file.. After I click on it, do I click "install"?
<stdin> karen: yes
<karen> stdin: Okay.
<elite101> CyD, come to the off-topic channel for a sec
<karen> stdin: It says "Hardware present: No"..
<stdin> hmm
<karen> stdin: That doesn't sound good.
<stdin> karen: ok, delete that drivers folder and the drivers.zip file
<stdin> karen: then download ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_5100/driver/802ABG_Atheros_v5_1_1_9.zip and extract that
<karen> stdin: Okay.
<brian__>  I have a script, when I run via CLI it runs fine. I do need to use sudo in order to run this script as it accesses /dev/lp0. When I try to run the script with cron, it does not complete ( some of the script does complete), but I do not know why it does not complete. I have looked at syslog, but it just states that it ran. I have the output gong to and error file, but it is empty. Any ideas?
<brian__> when I setup root's crontab to run it nothing happens
<karen> stdin: Okay,now what do I do?
<stdin> karen: same as before, select the net5211.inf file from the extracted files
<elite101> is it sudo apt get-install and then the name of the program?
<stdin> elite101: sudo apt-get install packagename
<elite101> k
<karen> stdin: Oookay, it says "driver "driver" already installed"...
<stdin> karen: ahh, do you see the image in the main window?
<karen> stdin: Image of what in which window? (Sorry, again.)
<stdin> karen: the one in the ndisgtk window, that has "Hardware present: no"
<karen> stdin: There's an image of a monitor and a wrench...
<stdin> yep
<stdin> karen: click that, then click "Remove Driver"
<karen> Oh, okay.
<stdin> press Yes when asked
<karen> stdin: I did that, but it's still there.
<stdin> hmm, try it again?
<karen> Did that, too, but I'll try again.
<karen> stdin: Still not working. :|
<stdin> karen: ok, close the window
<karen> stdin: Okay, then what?
<stdin> karen: in konsole run "sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -l"
<stdin> post what it says
<stdin> karen: ?
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33612/
<karen> Sorry about that.
<stdin> karen: now do "sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -d net5211"
<karen> Okay
<stdin> karen: after that open "kdesu ndisgtk" again
<faemir> can someone tell me the equivalent of synaptic in kde?
<stdin> adept
<faemir> that's it!
<Halifax> Hello all! I was wondering if someone could help me with this: When I go to play a video (any player, any type), it just displays a blue screen. If I open another video in another player (any player, any type), that video plays fine.
<faemir> thanks, i haven't used kde in like 6 years
<stdin> faemir: well adept is quite new
<faemir> hmm, i must of used something else back then :|
* rysiek|pl afk: Gone away for now.
<stdin> faemir: probably kpackage or something
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33613/
<stdin> karen: ahh try "sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -r net5211"
<karen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33615/
<grendal_prime> ok a simpler question, if i want to updat a machine from dapper to fiesty i will need to do the update to edgy first correct? and next question is it possible to just edit my sources.list file like with debian core dist and run a dist upgrade?
<stdin> karen: post it to http://pastebin.com/ it's taking too long to load in there
<grendal_prime> if i can do that what are the dist names i need..edgy and fiesty?
<stdin> grendal_prime: you will need  to go in order, yes
<Blissex> grendal_prime: "edit my sources.list file like with debian core dist" no, unless you really know what you are doing, and even then it is very dodgy.
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<stdin> grendal_prime: see that link (for all versions)
<karen> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d170872bf
<stdin> karen: you did "sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -r net5211" ? (with the -r  ? )
<karen> Yes... That's what it said...
<stdin> no, it wouldn't say that with -r
<stdin> karen: copy and paste it
<karen> Oh.  Weird. Hold on a second.
<grendal_prime> really? its that big of a difference to just replace all the dappers with edgy and then run dist-upgrade?  I would think they would stick the the methods debian has built
<Halifax> xine
<Halifax> oops. Sorry wrong window. ^_^
<karen> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m41ac4b5c
<mikkael> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> grendal_prime: no, there can be some major differences between versions. eg: edgy has replaced the normal init system with upstart
<karen> Okay, that's it.
<mikkael> i get this error in synaptic: what can i do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33616/
<stdin> karen: copy and paste it, you typed it wrong, you put an extra space in there :  sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -r net5211
<karen> Oh, sorry.
<karen> stdin: Okay, done.   Nothing happened.
<stdin> karen: now "sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -l" should show nothing?
<stdin> mikkael: did you try manually removing all the kernel package files or something ?
<mikkael> its from a old kernel, i removed the old kernel when i was using a newer one
<stdin> mikkael: yeah, did you do that by rm'ing the files?
<mikkael> stdin: no, only with synaptic
<stdin> mikkael: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.22-7-generic"
<karen> stdin: Yeah, nothing.
<ubuntu> hi
<stdin> karen: ok, now open up "kdesu ndisgtk" again, and select the net5211.inf file
<grendal_prime> ok that tool sucks
<mikkael> stdin: not available
<grendal_prime> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<grendal_prime> im gonna do the edit the source.list file
<stdin> grendal_prime: look at the Kubuntu tools
<stdin> grendal_prime: or Kubuntu instructions rather
<Aranel> how can I format my MMC card from Kubuntu ?
<stdin> Aranel: see "man mkfs"
<karen> stdin: It says "Hardware Present: No" again. Ah!
<stdin> karen: what's the exact model of your laptop?
<stdin> make/model
<karen> Acer Aspire 5570-2977 ?
<viruzz23> Hello there
<viruzz23> is there someone who knows which kubuntu version is 'Intel GMA x3100 (965GM) ready'?
<AloBlumenau> please help me, I created an user, I shared its folder (all using system settings of kubuntu) but nothing happens, when a I try to access from windows its doesnt accept the password
<jhutchins> For lists of supported hardware on (K)Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AloBlumenau> and I have another user working fine
<stdin> viruzz23: does feisty work?
<grendal_prime> kubuntu tools? where the hell is that...im thinking this blows compaired to the simplisity of etch
<AloBlumenau> now I tried to remove the share and system crashs (for those who said linux dont crash)
<jhutchins> !samba | AloBlumenau
<ubotu> AloBlumenau: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> grendal_prime: use etch if you want to
<AloBlumenau> I tried
<AloBlumenau> swat doesnt work
<viruzz23> stdin: I dunno, someone said, Kubuntu Gutsy would be ready, but I dunno whether this is right
<karen> stdin:  Would it be horribly annoying/inconvenient to continue this at another time/day?
<karen> (I think I have to go soon.)
<stdin> viruzz23: gutsy should work with it, but it won't be released for another 2 months
<Aranel> how can I change my Katapult's settings ?
<jhutchins> karen: As long as you have the endurance to keep after it.
<arriesp> hi
<viruzz23> stdin: excuse me, what do you mean?
<AloBlumenau> why the share of System Setting doesnt work?
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: If swat didn't work most as documented, be assured that there would be thousands of users who would notice.
<stdin> viruzz23: gutsy is the current development version, it's not considered stable yet
<stdin> !gutsy
* stdin kicks ubotu
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<karen> stdin: ?
<stdin> karen: I'm looking on the ubuntu forums
<viruzz23> I see
<karen> stdin: Okay.. Thanks..
<viruzz23> stdin: What step do you suggest next?
<stdin> karen: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828 ( book mark it if you don't have time now, I'll probably be here tomorrow too (its 22:51 here))
<stdin> viruzz23: you can either wait for 2 months, or install feisty and use the vesa driver in feisty until gutsy comes out, or install gutsy now
<viruzz23> stdin: Well, thats what I also knew before ;) :D
<karen> stdin: Okay.. Thank you for spending so much time, and everything. I'm sure it wasn't the most fun thing ever. :)
<stdin> karen: not the least fun I've had tho :p
<stdin> viruzz23: it's up to you to decide which to do
<karen> Haha.  Well, that's nice to know.  See ya.
<stdin> cya soon
<AloBlumenau> jhutchins: but its not working, I dont care about swat, the problem is with samba
<AloBlumenau> I have an user called workspace who works fine
<guerillapimp> hello
<AloBlumenau> now I went ADDUSER on system settings and ADDED an user
<AloBlumenau> then I went SHARING and add an folder
<AloBlumenau> I restarted smbd
<AloBlumenau> I used cat /etc/passwd | mkpasswd > /etc/samba/smbpasswd
<AloBlumenau> and I restarted it again
<jhutchins> Hm. Is that supposed to work with shadow passwords?
<waylandbill_> AloBlumenau: did you smbpasswd -a  to add a user?
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: I would think you'd have to cat /etc/shadow at the least.
<posingaspopular> hey i have a bunch of audio files that need to be converted to ogg vorbis. what's the best way to do this?
<AloBlumenau> I did, but I think smbpasswd is not working because its not adding user to smbpasswd file
<waylandbill_> posingaspopular: oggenc
<AloBlumenau> jhutchins: do I have to do it same way I did with passwd?
<stdin> !info soundkonverter | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: No, I think that you passed passwd to smbpasswd, which does not contain the actual passwords.  Where did you get the idea that this would work?
<AloBlumenau> but why with workspace user its worked?
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: (I mean, it seems reasonable...)
<AloBlumenau> at the web
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: Big place.
<posingaspopular> thanks
<AloBlumenau> well, is the first place to look isnt it?
<runlevelten> depends how you're working, if in a console, just use oggenc. If in a GUI, make sure you have audiokonvert service menus.
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: Try giving me a specific reference.
<runlevelten> then you can select the files, right click, convert to ogg.
<AloBlumenau> ok
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install soundkonvertor?
<AloBlumenau> smbd is working because one of the users is browseable
<stdin> posingaspopular: yep
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: What you said should not have worked as far as I know, unless somehow smbpassword is smart enough to read /etc/shadow for actual passwords.  It's just that I've never heard of it, so I don't know for sure.
<AloBlumenau> hmm
<AloBlumenau> i see
<posingaspopular> couldn't find package
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: WHen you say one of the users is browsable, explain what you mean please.  Can you brows the share as that user from another PC?
<AloBlumenau> yes
<AloBlumenau> it ask for pass and ok
<waylandbill_> !info soundkonvertor
<ubotu> Package soundkonvertor does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<AloBlumenau> but now I have to add another user
<AloBlumenau> and share it too
<waylandbill_> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: share what, the home directory?
<AloBlumenau> the home directory of the user
<AloBlumenau> yes
<jhutchins> k.
<stdin> posingaspopular: make sure you have universe enabled
<AloBlumenau> I ll remove it (the user and shared folder) and do it again
<posingaspopular> and do that... how?
<stdin> !repos | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: from the remote pc, try smbclient -L -U <seconduser>
<vsudilov> anyone have a good resource for getting a driver for a new Brother printer?
<AloBlumenau> remote pc is windows :(
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: from the remote pc, try smbclient -L -U <seconduser> //<sharing machine.
<jhutchins> Ah.
<jhutchins> You know, I no longer have the gear to test this.
<AloBlumenau> but I ll try from shell and forget gui interface of kubuntu
<AloBlumenau> adduser -u name right?
<stdin> vsudilov: is it listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersBrother
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: Doesn't matter if you're on windows, I think you can only pass your current username.
<stdin> vsudilov: is it listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersBrother
<AloBlumenau> hm?
<vsudilov> stdin: thanks ;)
<AloBlumenau> Can't I have two users shared with samba?
<stdin> vsudilov: and check for a driver on http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html  too
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: You should be able to.
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: I know how to do it with swat, not with the system menu.
<AloBlumenau> unfortunattely swat doesnt work for me, I installed using synaptic but when I access localhost:901 I got an error
<AloBlumenau> I already added it in inet.d and I have services running.. but..
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: Other places to try are #ubuntu-br, #ubuntu-pt, and #samba.
<stdin> AloBlumenau: you have to install an inded server too
<AloBlumenau> jhutchins: is password problem
<AloBlumenau> because when a I use guest its work
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: Set the password manually.
<AloBlumenau> how
<jhutchins> AloBlumenau: I dont' know where you got the idea to cat the password file to smbpasswd, but like I said, as far as I know it won't work.
#kubuntu 2007-08-14
<killown|away> how do i to create cache dns ?
<aguitel> what the name of the download manager
<AloBlumenau>  passdb backend = tbsam what does it means?
<gandimere> hello , just signed into this chat for the first time , i am needing assistance  with a problem installing kubuntu 6.06 lts ...pls
<nosrednaekim> stdin: did karen get her wireless working?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: no, we tried ndiswrapper but it said it was the wrong driver
<nosrednaekim> crap
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I did find something on the forums that may work tho
<stdin> nosrednaekim: we only stopped half an hour ago...
<nosrednaekim> stdin: hmm..ok
<urilock_> hello?
<urilock_> anyone?
<aguitel> stdin,what download manager can i use with kde ?
<andrej_> kget
<andrej_> kget is a kde download manager
<aguitel> i cannot see in synaptic
<urilock_> im new to linux
<shadowhywind> is there some command that i can run to check to see if i have an internet connection or not?
<gandimere> me too
<andrej_> aguitel, just type: sudo apt-get install kget
<aguitel> not pakage found say
<andrej_> I have a question about knetworkmanager. Can I convince it to use a custom wpasupplicant configuration file?
<gandimere> Is there someone who might be able to help me with a problem I am having (mouse) installing  kubuntu?
<joe_> anyone get the logitech quickcam working on Kubuntu?
<urilock_> i have a logitech webcam and kubuntu
<urilock_> but havent tried it yet
<urilock_> let me see
<joe_> i tried to use easycam2 and it doesnt work
<gandimere> can anyone see what i am typing?
<joe_> and I looked it up and its seems to be supported but doesnt work
<urilock_> mine works on gaim
<joe_> urilock - i tried gyache
<joe_> doesnt work
<urilock_> can i only use one distro at a time?
<gandimere> can anyone see what i am typing in here?
<urilock_> i might take a look at fedora
<urilock_> hi gandimere
<nosredna> stdin: wow, only a half hour ago... she must have been FRUSTRATED!
<joe_> fedora sux
<gandimere> hi urilock
<stdin> nosredna: heh, getting there, but quite calm actually
<urilock_> are there any other distros worth looking at
<nosredna> stdin: I certainly would be!
<urilock_> when i first changed to kubuntu, it asked me whether i like windoze mac or default
<urilock_> i chose mac and want to go to mac
<urilock_> but i cant find it
<urilock_> is there a way?
<urilock_> i chose windoze*
<runlevelten> kpersonalizer
<aguitel> where i can download kget?
<johnmc> as if choosin *nix is gonna make it easy lol
<nosredna> aguitel: same place you get verything else.... adept
<johnmc> I had to grow into it its a bit helpful knowing a little bit
<nosredna> urilock_: in essense, you want the menubar on the top?
<lewis_> back
<runlevelten> urilock left
<aguitel> nosredna, is not in adept
<urilock_> back
<runlevelten> urilock_: run kpersonalizer.
<urilock_> did i miss anything?
<urilock_> ok
<johnmc> docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kget/index.htm  <kget and use google tsk tsk>
<urilock_> thanks runlevelten!
<linux_> hello
<runlevelten> urilock_: np :)
<linux_> I need some help from guys here
<lesik> )
<linux_> I got HP Pavilion slim model for my father
<linux_> this model has an INtel GMA900 video chip
<lesik>  ,       
<linux_> I got a samsung SyncMaster226BW
<Dragnslcr> !ru | lesik
<ubotu> lesik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<linux_> which supports 1680x1050
<stdin> lesik: /join #ubuntu-ru
<linux_> I tried both Ubuntu/Kbuntu
* urilock_ f
<ubuntu> i
<linux_> when I set the resolution through "dpkg-reconfig xserver-org" with correct setting
* urilock_ brb playing frozen bubble :D
<linux_> If I choose 1680x1050,
<linux_> the border part of the video always is larger than the screen itself. I couldn't make it match the screen size
<linux_> I loaded Intel driver as well
<linux_> any one has similiar experience and solution?
<nosredna> linux_: is your screen capable of that res?
<linux_> yes, it
<linux_> it's 22 inch syncmaster
<linux_> it says so in the mannual
<linux_> syncMaster 226BW
<nosredna> linux_: did you try restarting x after choosing that option?
<linux_> yes,
<urilock_> back
<johnmc> aquitel: are you familiar with apt-get the auto updater? if you type 'apt-get install kget' it will find it and install it with all its dependencies if needed
<linux_> I even tried  to select 1440x1050 or 900, but, it will not show up as an option
<nosredna> linux_: how far is it off your monitor?
<stdin> linux_: you may need the 915resolution package
<linux_> it seems about 2 or 3 cm
<linux_> off
<johnmc> linux_ depends how much memory etc on card
<stdin> !info 915resolution
<aguitel> johnmc ,there are nothing package kget
<linux_> trid 915resolutionn as well
<linux_> same problem
<johnmc> I just got it with kget
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<johnmc> I mean apt-get
<nosredna> !info kget
<aguitel> yes
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<aguitel> !kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosredna> linux_: did you try pressing your monitor's "auto adjust" button?
<johnmc> I installed it two mins ago with 'apt-get install kget'
<joe_> rgr that
<aguitel> but this is my problem
<linux_> yes, i tried auto adjust
<linux_> at the time Ipush the butto, it comes back right for 1 second and gets back to the same problem again
<nosredna> linux_: are your sync rates correct?
<linux_> yes, i used the number povided by Samsung's manual
<nosredna> linux_: odd.... are you sure your video card can handle that resolution?
<johnmc> how much ram on the card linux_?
<linux_> according Intel's web about GMA900
<linux_> it can support upto 2048x??, I forgot the exact number
<linux_> but, it can as per intel
<stdin> linux_: you may need to add a line like "VideoRam 131072" to  your Device section
<johnmc> sounds a lot
<linux_> it's trhough the VGA port
<johnmc> I have a gag, nvidia with 128
<linux_> not sure, whether it be the ppproblem
<johnmc> might be the xorg.conf did it work at all?
<johnmc> or you might be trying to much color
<linux_> now, i use 1280x1024 mode and it works ok
<linux_> but, it's a pitty not being able to get it work to its maximum
<linux_> and the screen is not beautiful
<johnmc> thats all I used to get out of my old 64Mb nvidia card
<stdin> normally if you get that problem it means either your screen or you graphics card can't handle it
<johnmc> yeah bit like wondering why you corolla doesn't do 190 cos the speedo says it does
<johnmc> I think Ubuntu has a HAL I must look at it
<urilock_> i think ksmoothdock is angry with me
<linux_> then, i guess it's Intel that I can't trust for this GMA900
<johnmc> intel have only had chips actually working with linux for about 6 yrs all the 8xx chips used to need hours of messing round to get working
<nosredna> linux_: have you ever gotten that resolution out of it? in windows?
<linux_> the time i tested in windows was when I bought this HP pc in the shop
<linux_> with their HP moniter
<linux_> it's 1440x900 in windows setting with that monitor
<linux_> later, I bought a syncmaster 226bw
<linux_> and changed to Ubuntu
<linux_> http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma900/index.htm
<nosredna> linux_: notice that 1660 is bigger than 1440...
<nosredna> *1680
<linux_> yes, but, I am not sure that windows didn't dectect 1680 at that time might because the monitor from HP can only handle that size
<johnmc> you could try looking at dmesg and see if it has a whinge about the video setup
<urilock_> what is kicker, it's stopping my ksmoothdock from running
<johnmc> if its had to use a module for the video that can slow em down
<nosredna> urilock_: kde panel
<johnmc> its the launcher
<urilock_> its saying that they have the same position on the screen
<johnmc> you need the right path in it you'll find its prolly in /sbin and /sbin isn't in the 'users' PATH
<linux_> hi guys, thanks a lot . I have to run for now. later
<johnmc> bye
<urilock_> bye!
<knuckles> hello
<urilock_> woah
<urilock_> im lagging like crazy
<urilock_> and i have a fast computer
<johnmc> me too I have limited broadband then it drops to 288 Kbps but I get a free phone :)
<johnmc> Used to get 20 gig a month and never used it
<xRaich[o] 2x> can anybody tell me how to select another default gcc compiler without changing the symlink ins /usr/bin?
<johnmc> once the prog has settled I wont us the 2 gig limit
<urilock_> back
<johnmc> wb
<urilock_> yay its fast again
<johnmc> cool
<adam_> hi
<johnmc> mornin/evenin :)
<biosword> hola adam
<urilock_> haha
<urilock_> for me it was morning 13 mins ago
<urilock_> 00:14
<johnmc> thought adam was sposed to be here first :)
<johnmc> 10 am here
<johnmc> are you east coast unlock?
<urilock_> british
<urilock_> lawl
<johnmc> thats something :)
<BigMac> Why can't kubuntu remember my network key
<BigMac> It keeps popping up and asking me it periodically
<johnmc> oh I should have looked at my clock its 9.15 here <grin> australia is 12 off you guys makes it easy
<BigMac> it is very irritating
<johnmc> the time?
<johnmc> go into the date and time and see if its set up to get the time off the net AND found a time server
<johnmc> otherwise turn the auto time setting off
<urilock_> abuse is a fun game
<urilock_> if i buy doom 3 in a store is it ready to install straight away?
<urilock_> or would i have to modify it
<urilock_> hmm
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<stdin> urilock_: ^
<urilock_> aye, thanks!
<johnmc> I think downloading a linux version is your best shot
<ubuntu> hey
<elite101> uhh my kubuntu like crashed
<elite101> i mounted the Other HDD to the desktop @ just mount point "/" and now it wount allow access to /etc on boot up so it cant boot :S
<elite101> because it said another HDD is using that "/" mount point so then i didnt know that
<elite101> and then it wount allow perimissions to /etc so i need this fixed :(
<johnmc> can you boot up a failsafe konsole and reset it
<elite101> well if u have anything like this b4? i can go into file/system in Control panel but it wont mount the Master HDD only the "swap" so i cant esit it
<elite101> no
<elite101> im on the livecd
<BigMac> Why can't kubuntu remember my network key?
<johnmc> then you'll have to reinstall
<johnmc> and give the hard disks different names in fstab somehow
<elite101> u see i went into file systems and enabled a partition on the Slave HDD and enabled it to Mount Point "/" and it sayed Warning another HDD is using that mount point so i sayed okay w.e and then now it wont let it bootup again because of the Permission to write to /etc
<johnmc> dunno if you'll fix it on the live cd
<elite101> maybe?
<johnmc> maybe a shortcut
<elite101> but in the Livecd it only mounts the Swap partition
<elite101> well all i have to do is enabled the other HDD the matser on to the mount point "/" but the partition is not enabled so i have to edit the fstab?
<johnmc> it has to mount the hard disk somewhere it may not be written in the cd's fstab but it will be lurking.  I've used fedora since it came out and Ubuntu has a few differences
<elite101> no i have to enable the Master HDD to "/" mount point
<johnmc> so dont take my word as gospel it may be right for fedora
<elite101> but since i mounted the Spare HDD to "/" (desktop) it wont boot up from the Master HDD
<elite101> beccause of slave HDD
<elite101> i cant even get into recovery mode
<elite101> it says permissions denied when loading up the system prosseces
<johnmc> well the easiest quick and dirty just to get it running is swap the disk names in your bios ie: hdisk0 becomes hdisk1 or similar
<johnmc> you'll be running at least
<johnmc> or just swap the wires if its set to cable select
<johnmc> it just cant find the right disk
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh happy day :D
<johnmc> lots of potential daisuke, the sky is clear
<johnmc> still freezing yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> screw the weather, i got my lappy :)
<johnmc> ohh
<voidmage> is there any kind of PAM solution for kwallet?
<johnmc> I can see why you're happy then sorry I jump to conclusions
<Daisuke_Laptop> so far it's pretty nice.  default ubuntu installation
<johnmc> I gave up on kwallet its just more typing far as I'm concerned for the use I put my computer to
<runlevelten> I use kwallet because it's less typing :)
<johnmc> guess that depends on the pass
<johnmc> heh
<runlevelten> and because if you remember your passphrase, passwords are recoverable
<runlevelten> which is a big plus in a secure password storage utility :)
<johnmc> I'd use it if I did banking etc
<johnmc> I have 5 puters in the room and take my pick
<Daisuke_Laptop> now i need to learn how to set up linux to linux file sharing
<Daisuke_Laptop> got samba down to a science
<Daisuke_Laptop> (for what i do)
<urilock_> why did i learn html when i could just use WYSIWYG html editors...
<Daisuke_Laptop> because WSIIAWYG
<johnmc> another x next to my nick in the slack column
<over30feet> Any one here?
<over30feet> I need a little bit of help
<johnmc> whats up?
<underdog5004> nm
<urilock_> ima get Nvu
<johnmc> no guarantees
<over30feet> I added a repos to my sources.list
<over30feet> and it fudged everything up
<Daisuke_Laptop> what did you add
<over30feet> i deleted it because i didnt feel like editing it
<underdog5004> I installed compiz fusion, and it really sucks
<over30feet> it was for amarok
<Daisuke_Laptop> you deleted your sources.list?
<over30feet> ya
<Daisuke_Laptop> oops
<Daisuke_Laptop> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<runlevelten> because she didn't feel like editing it :)
<over30feet> k
* runlevelten grins
<urilock_> whenever i run amarok it crashes
<urilock_> for no aparant reason
<over30feet> does this have the restricted ones added?
<underdog5004> !vlc | urilock_
<ubotu> urilock_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<johnmc> If you look in the folder I think they do automatic backups
<over30feet> i just reinstalled Kubuntu so there wasnt a backup yet
<johnmc> be blah~.lst or whatever
<underdog5004> bummer
<runlevelten> over30feet: when you've deleted your sources.list, your question is not "does it have restricted repos", it's "can I use this to unwreck it"
<runlevelten> heh
<johnmc> I can send you a standard list if you want
<over30feet> sure send it
<runlevelten> over30feet: what version are you on first?
<over30feet> dapper
<runlevelten> Is it 7.04 Feisty?
<runlevelten> Right. Then don't use a Feisty sources.list.
<over30feet> i know that
<runlevelten> Well that's a start.
<over30feet> lol
<johnmc> this is feisty is it no good to you
<over30feet> # Automatically generated sources.list
<over30feet> # http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<runlevelten> just use the source-o-matic
<over30feet> #
<over30feet> # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
<yukino> ola
<over30feet> # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
<yukino> ayuda en espaol
<runlevelten> over30feet: stop.
<over30feet> #
<runlevelten> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<over30feet> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<over30feet> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<over30feet> #
<over30feet> # If you don't know what to do with this file, read
<over30feet> # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<over30feet> # Ubuntu supported packages
<over30feet> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<over30feet> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<over30feet> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<jlinares> ununtu.es
<jlinares> ??
<over30feet> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<runlevelten> :|
<over30feet> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<runlevelten> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<over30feet> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<jlinares> hola
<jlinares> que tal
<over30feet> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<runlevelten> ;)
<over30feet> # Ubuntu community supported packages
<urilock_> no se
<over30feet> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<over30feet> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<over30feet> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<over30feet> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<over30feet> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<runlevelten> over30feet: PLEASE DON'T DO THAT AGAIN.
<over30feet> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<voidmage> !pastebin > over30feet
<over30feet> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<over30feet> there what i got
<over30feet> oh i see
<over30feet> sorry about that
<over30feet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33633/
<over30feet> there
<over30feet> ya ya i know you only have to tell me once
<urilock_> Nvu 1.0 is available for download for a variety of Linux distributions including Linspire 5.0, SuSE Linux 9.2, Mandrake Linux 10.0, Fedora Core 2 and 3, Debian Linux (sid) and MEPIS Linux
<urilock_> would any of those versions work on kubuntu?
<urilock_> or should i look elsewhere
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<Daisuke_Laptop> just install nvu from the repos
<johnmc> later guys
<runlevelten> nvu's old and development has stopped, mind you.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !rpositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubot3> Factoid rpositories not found
<urilock_> ah
<urilock_> nevermind
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repositories
<ubot3> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<ubot3> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8717 kB, installed size 28936 kB
<urilock_> i scrolled to the bottom and someone submitted a kubuntu version :D
<over30feet> how do i go about saving this file now
<Daisuke_Laptop> ouch
<over30feet> i copied the repos to the sources.list file which i sudo opened in kate
<mario_> hey
<mario_> anyone can heklp me plz?
<mario_> i have ubuntu 6.06
<over30feet> whith what?
<mario_> and i dont have sounds
<mario_> my sound card is a soudblaster i dont know which lol
<mario_> i got a command for a list w8
<urilock_> i switched my card recently
<mario_> kk
<urilock_> i have a dell and i hate it
<mario_> sudo asoundconf list
<mario_> okk
<mario_> w8
<over30feet> yay i found a copy of what i wanted
<mario_> terminaling consoling lol
<mario_> :)
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mario_> yeah
<stoned> hey people of kubuntu!
<mario_> lol
<urilock_> hey
<urilock_> yay!
<runlevelten> hi stoned. how goes?
<urilock_> nvu worked
<stoned> hi
<mario_> i have kubuntu but i dont know where is it lOl
<stoned> it goes.. I try to go with it
* runlevelten knows that one
<stoned> nvu is ok
<mario_> sudo asoundconf list shows SI7012, UART and AudioPCI can anyone help me plz?
<mario_> my soundcard is a soundblaster
<urilock_> i have dreamweaver somewhere on my windows partition
<stoned> bluefish is much more better
<runlevelten> bluefish and kate are both excellent gui web editors.
<Dj-Serpen> can anyone help me for my problem plz?
<runlevelten> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Biovore> hmm is there a reason there to ubots?
* runlevelten has no idea, but knows ubot3 is a backup
<Dj-Serpen> !ask sound problem
<ubot3> Dj-Serpen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urilock_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubot3> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<urilock_> i was testing ok
<over30feet> ok i think i got my repos back to normal
<Dj-Serpen> !ask problem with soundcard
<ubot3> Dj-Serpen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dj-Serpen> .......................
<urilock_> nice wine supports dreamweaver 8
<hangthedj> !sound
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dj-Serpen> ohhh
<Dj-Serpen> #kubuntu LOL
<Dj-Serpen> /join #ubuntu
<Dj-Serpen> ?
<bubba666> hello
<bubba666> how is everyone tonight?
<urilock_> major suck: wine doesnt support flash?
<urilock_> oh
<urilock_> nevermind
<urilock_> its named under webdesign
<urilock_> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<urilock_> im bored D:
<jlinares> hello
<jlinares> enlace en espaor..
<jlinares> espaol
<over30feet> lol
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* runlevelten watches stone arouse the ire of the topic police...
<runlevelten> *stoned also
<holycow> *hmmm*
<over30feet> i hate konqueror so much
<over30feet> its slow and hates links
<holycow>  what are you talking about?
<wolferine> he is on dialup, he just doesnt understand
<over30feet> im on Cable
<over30feet> 5mbs
<holycow> lol
<holycow> riiiiight
<over30feet> i just dont like kon it pisses me off
<over30feet> its acting like the links isnt there
<holycow> is there an equalizer application in kde?  its funny that the only thing in kde/gnome enviornments that i can find with an equalizer is xmms and beep media player
<holycow> over30feet: mostly you are just clueless
<holycow> wait for dolphin that will be something within the range of your comprehension
<holycow> sorry i haveto bug ya :)
<over30feet> it thinks this dam link is a picture
<holycow> no,  your system thinks its a picture
<wolferine> why are you even wasting time to negate his statements?
<over30feet> Kon is the only thing that thinks its a picture
<holycow> because you don't know how to fix
<holycow> i find it amusing
<over30feet> i never use kon
<wolferine> i see
<wolferine> never?
<over30feet> not for the web anyways
<wolferine> really
<over30feet> i use firefox
<Karmak> Why is my kubuntu booting in to console (or whatever is it called?) It says "Starting up ... | Loading please wait.... | kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-unit/c(lot's of numbers)) = hda5(3,5) | kinit: trying to resume /dev/disk/by-uuid/c(lot's of numbers) | kinit: No resume, doing normal boot
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<codex> hello, what program is availale to extract ".rar" files ?
<holycow> codex: rar and unrar
<holycow> just install them from repos and right click on the rar and select extract
<codex> ok thanks
<over30feet> can some one get me this link for me
<wolferine> Karmak, new install?
<b0uncyfr0> helooooooooooooooooo
<Karmak> wolferine yea
<over30feet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33637/
<wolferine> Karmak, do you have memory issues?
<over30feet> i need some one to get the download link for me
<Karmak> No don't think so
<wolferine> Karmak, new system?
<Karmak> no, old
<over30feet> oh wait nvm im gonna boot in windows
<wolferine> Karmak, did you edit GRUB during the install?
<Karmak> no
<urilock_> http://uk.gamespot.com/458417 I want this game :D
<zipper> hmm
<wolferine> Karmak, wahts your system setup like, dual boot, ext3, etc?
<zipper> when trying to enable a samba share, it tells me that SMB and NFS servers are not installed. In add/remove i can find samba (which is installed) but not NFS. What package do i need to get?
<barnaby> Anyone got a moment to help a noob?
<wolferine> !ask barnaby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask barnaby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> thats what we are here fpr
<wolferine> !ask | barnaby
<ubotu> barnaby: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hsatera> barnaby: say
<Karmak> single boot but I have no idea about ext
<zipper> nevermind, i got it
<wolferine> Karmak, so you dont know how you setup your partitions during the install?
<barnaby> Ok. I am having a problem burning cd's in Ubuntu 7.4
<nosrednaekim> barnaby: kubuntu?
<barnaby> I installed k3b no prob
<barnaby> Ubuntu
<barnaby> gnome
<wolferine> barnaby, can you ask in one line?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: whats this I see? Daisuke on a LAPTOP?
<barnaby> Sorry, I will try. The cd keeps getting rejected, telling me it is a media error. This is on my laptop. My desktop running the same OS has the same problem, same error message. I reboot into Sabayon, I can burn cds.
<barnaby> Serpentine or k3b, same thing.
<barnaby> I though I had a bad batch of cd's, but Ubuntu burned an ISO onto a dvd on my laptop, no problem.
<Karmak> wolferine, err I'm not sure which was it but I just choose to format whole disk/make one partition out of hd
<Karmak> sorry, I'm new =D
<southafrikanse> hello. I was using Kubuntu and installed the Gnome packages to get back Ubuntu. How can I remove now the kde packages?
<barnaby> I had PCLinuxOS on this same laptop, no problem burning, same with slackware.
<steven2342> hey... is it possible to install kubuntu on another laptop from this on? (the other laptop doesn't have a cd-drive)
<holycow> barnaby: you haveto uninstall i think one of the main libs that will pull out the rest of kde
<holycow> or perhaps aptitude will let you uninstall kubuntu-desktop metapackage and pull out all the apps along with it
<urilock_> wolverine
<urilock_> i used partitionmagic
<holycow> steven2342: yes, you need an image, and you just image the other hd
<urilock_> it came with my internet security pack
<southafrikanse> hello. I was using Kubuntu and installed the Gnome packages to get back Ubuntu. How can I remove now the kde packages?
<barnaby> <holycow> any idea which one?I installed the madlib for mp3s
<holycow> if the hard drive sizes are right you might be able to partition the other drive and image your current drives data onto it, including the bootloader
<steven2342> holycow: what do you mean? I tried just taking the hdd out of the old one and putting it in this one (to install) but the hard drives have different connections
<holycow> barnaby: not off the top of my head, hopefully its enough info to google the answer
<holycow> steven2342: well what i mean is, that is the general procedure but the problem is in the details
<urilock_> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<barnaby> ok, Thanks.
<holycow> different hd's, different connections, boot sector plus setting up partitions
<holycow> i don't have an easy answer for you, i just answered if it was possible and gave you a rough idea of how
<holycow> i hope thats marginally helpfull
<urilock_> southafrikanse - sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<steven2342> holycow: is there any way I could connect via ethernet and mount the other hard drive?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that will only work if he used aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop
<urilock_> i did that and it worked
<urilock_> hm
<Daisuke_Laptop> which is the standard recommended procedure, so there's a good chance it will work
<urilock_> udo apt-get remove adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater akregator amarok amarok-xine apport-qt ark arts bogofilter bogofilter-bdb bogofilter-common debtags digikam enscript fftw3 gtk-qt-engine gwenview hwdb-client-kde k3b kaddressbook kaffeine kaffeine-xine kamera karm katapult kate kbstate kcontrol kcron kde-guidance kde-guidance-powermanager kde-icons-mono
<stoned> what
<urilock_> oshi-
<urilock_> woah
<urilock_> what the
<Daisuke_Laptop> so far so good using NFS to connect to my happy little music collection
<Daisuke_Laptop> will be more awesome once i'm using network-attached storage
<Daisuke_Laptop> next comes the part i'm NOT looking forward to
<Daisuke_Laptop> installing XP in vmware :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i have a week before i have to have that done
<urilock_> is KDE bigger than kubuntu-desktop?
<mitxel> hi
<Daisuke_Laptop> kubuntu-desktop encompasses KDE as well as some satellite apps, so KDE itself is actually smaller
<urilock_> # kubuntu-desktop - This is Kubuntu's default set of applications and services.
<urilock_> # kde - Everything but the kitchen sink... actually, this may have the kitchen sink, too! This metapackage points to all the KDE-related packages available.
<Daisuke_Laptop> next huge test is finding out if i can use an external display :D
<mitxel> how compile and install tcpdump , pleas ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, the KDE package
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a little different
<over30feet> dam i couldnt get it to work
<over30feet> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<urilock_> thnkas
<over30feet> any one willing to download a file for me and paste the contents
<over30feet> any one?
<steven2342> is it possible to mount a hard drive over ethernet?
<collitis> hello
<hangthedj> over30feet: why don't you just view the source and search for the direct link and copy and paste it in a window?
<over30feet> i got a direct link but when i try to open it all that happens is it takes me back to the same page
<over30feet> http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/pykeylogger/ubuntuzilla_4.1.1.py
<over30feet> watch
<over30feet> it goes right back to the download page
<over30feet> it seems my comp doesnt know its a link
<redshadowhero> If I gave someone a computer name, could they tell me if the computer's hardware was supported by kubuntu?
<over30feet> it kubuntu should work on most comps
<over30feet> aslong as theres 2gb of space and 256ram
<urilock_> i downloaded RAR from add and remove programs and it doesnt seem to work...
<hangthedj> over30feet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33639/
<over30feet> thanks
<collitis> Problem: The keyboard occasionally stops working on my Dell Laptop. I can still restart the computer with my touchpad. Any ideas?
<over30feet> many many thanks
<urilock_> i have a dell
<urilock_> my keyboard sometimes does that
<urilock_> i can only fix it in wondoze though
<collitis> Urilock: What is Wondoze?
<urilock_> windows
<over30feet> my comp was doing the kinda same thing but with my mouse a while back
<over30feet> no one was able to help
<urilock_> in windows you go into device manager and delete it and it works
<urilock_> thats if you have windows
<collitis> In Windows I never had this problem
<urilock_> oh
<urilock_> that may be differant
<urilock_> im new to this OS so i have no clue
<collitis> I'm not going back to Windows because of this. I'm sure it's fixable
<urilock_> theres probably a way
<Biovore> collitis: ps2 keyboard?
<collitis> biovore: built in laptop keyboard
<Biovore> oh.. a laptop.. weird..
<collitis> If it was USB i might try unplugging and replugging it in
<Biovore> never seen that problem on a laptop
<urilock_> oh
<Biovore> I have 2 dell laptops both work fine..
<urilock_> is there a device manager in kubuntu?
<collitis> Good question Urilock
<urilock_>  i think i encountered one a while ago..
<over30feet> dam it its not working
<over30feet> brb
<urilock_> ah
<urilock_> try going
<urilock_> settings>hardware information
<urilock_> i dont know if that can help though...
<collitis> uri: i'm using KDE and can't find what you're talking about
<urilock_> hm
<urilock_> im using KDE with ubuntu and xubuntu applications and everything
<urilock_> because i use al l3
<urilock_> maybe its a little differant
<schiste> Good evening guys, I've got a question about Ktorrent. On the very same connection when I'm connected with the wire I have really low download rates and when I'm connected with the wifi I've got "normal" ones. Do you have any clue why is that ?
<collitis> uri: give me a sec to hunt this down
<schiste> could it because of my laptop plug ?
<urilock_> im using Utorrent
<Biovore> ktorrent works fine here..
<schiste> hmmm in facts I don't think it's because of Ktorrent, but more of OS/hardware
<schiste> is there any command to check if my plug is working fine
<urilock_> collitis:  run command: Hardware Information?
<Biovore> lshw
<Biovore> lspci
<nosrednaekim> hey everybody
<Biovore> hi dr nick
<rpedro> hey
<adenicio> quoi neuf les gas ya des nouvo super truc qui es sorti?
<rpedro> http://beryl-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=63725&file1=63725-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Human+Orange+%28bottom+round+corners%29
<rpedro> amarok with gnome 'human' theme? how?
<adenicio> qui voudrai me vendre une cart ati ou nvidea?g pa
<rpedro> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<adenicio> rpedro: lol sorry i wa typing withought knowin i was in the french chat a while ago so when i log on i was riten fr too :-P
<kjp> is there a way to force a higher resolution when kubuntu only wants to do 1024x768
<Biovore> kjp: yes.. edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adenicio> KIP WHY U WANT HYGER?
<rpedro> adenicio: np :P
<kjp> biovore, is it self evident what to edit ?
* Biovore runs 1920x1200
<Biovore> yes.. there is a line that says mode  "1024x768"
<rpedro> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rpedro> kjp: check that link
<barnaby> I'm going to throw my sad tale of woe out there again, I was probably a little scattered the first time. I have burned many cds with this laptop, using different distros; PCLinuxOS, slackware and Sabayon. I can still burn ISOs on this machine, but both Serpentine and K3B reject the cds I am using (run of the mill Sony cd-rs) I was sure I had a bad bunch of cds, since my laptop and desktop were giving me the same error. I booted my
<barnaby> desktop into sabayon with a live cd and burned a cd with k3b with no problem (2 dvd-roms in the machine). I go back into Ubuntu, same error message. K3b's error message says it's probably the medium. I did try googling for someone with similar problems, nothing yet. Anyone have an idea or three?
<urilock_> woah
<urilock_> wine supports halo 2
<urilock_> im so buying that
<level1> hi, I have a program that I'm trying to install with wine.  The thing is, that it created a window that I need to access, but the window got created behind another window and both windows are unresponsive.  Is there a way to force an X window to move against its will?
<nosrednaekim> level1: you can kill the front window by pressin "ctrl+alt+esc" and then clicking on the windows...
<level1> nosrednaekim: I think that will kill the whole process, and I need the processing running so I can complete the install
<nosrednaekim> oh...hmmm I don't think so.
<nosrednaekim> I don't know what you could do.
<level1> now it seems to be doing nothing
<zblach__> hey all. quick question. is there a flag for ls that shows the full path for all files?
<barnaby> ls -la
<zblach__> that's not what I mean
<zblach__> that's not full path
<zblach__> ls -Ra
<level1> the window disappeared, I tried to re run it but it said it was already running
<level1> whats the method for ps that shows all processes, not just processes in the current tty?
<nosrednaekim> ps -a
<barnaby> ps -ef
<level1> nosrednaekim: unless I'm running a linux system with 4 copys of bash and vmware, thats not it
<nosrednaekim> whoops... ps -ax
<zblach__> sudo ps -a
<zblach__> x
<nosrednaekim> level1: well, aren't you ;)
<level1> nosrednaekim: I mean only thoes programs
<nosrednaekim> I know :P
<level1> nosrednaekim: doesn't linux have to have a few kernel drivers or something to run?  At least X and kde
<nosrednaekim> level1: yeah......
<zblach__> i guess what i'm trying to do is find all .txt files nested in any number of folders
<zblach__> ls -R | grep .txt, but that will only return the names, not the directories they're in
<Dragnslcr> Could try find
<crispies> do i need to install direct x in wine to play games?
<darkstar61> locate *.txt > text_files
<zblach__> locate isn't directory dependent
<zblach__> Dragnslcr: perfect. thanks
<nosrednaekim> find /directory-to-be-searched -name *.txt -print
<zblach__> well, i was thinking `find | grep .txt`
<nosrednaekim> I think mine would be faster...
<zblach__> not recursive
<nosrednaekim> its not? oh...*hides in shame*
<zblach__> which is weird. 'find' with no parameters is recursive
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<nosrednaekim> no, the man page says that mine is recursive...
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: in answer to your earlier question: oh yeah.
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it's quite nice
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: is it nice having another personality Daisuke-Ido
<nosrednaekim> ?
* Daisuke_Laptop pokes Daisuke-Ido in the eye
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're obsolete!
<nosrednaekim> was the resolution right on boot?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes it was
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1440x900
<nosrednaekim> i;ve heard that that used to be a problem.
<nosrednaekim> wanna read some crap? http://www.devside.net/blog/ubuntu-kills-linux-dell
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I bet the first command you ran was "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nosrednaekim> :)
<zblach__> you'd need two sudos
* nosrednaekim blushes again
<saki_knin> does anyone know anyithing about makefile
<saki_knin> oliz
<saki_knin> pliz
<zblach__> what do you want to know?
<saki_knin> can anyone tell me how to join two programs in makefile
<Daisuke-Laptop> well then.
<zblach__> 'join two programs in a makefile'?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i can see it didn't like that very much.
<nosrednaekim> I notice a name change here...
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah
<Daisuke_Laptop> there was a teensy problem
<saki_knin> yea, to compale two c++ program using makefile
<Daisuke_Laptop> desktop effects doesn't play nice with a default install
<urilock_> im gonna go to bed now
<urilock_> bye everyone
<zblach__> compale: compile or compare?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wonder if it's using the accelerated driver
<saki_knin> good night
<urilock_> zzz
<nosrednaekim> nothing the superior Daisuke_Laptop couldn't fix... i'll bet
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: if you are getting that res.. then yes.but maybe the xorg doesn't have the right options.
<Daisuke_Laptop> glxgears is running fine, so i know i have acceleration
<saki_knin> i need some page were is makefile good explined
<saki_knin> i find old makefiles pages on net
<Daisuke_Laptop> makefiles haven't changed much in a while.
<flake> why not use rpm
<Biovore> why use rpm
<Daisuke_Laptop> because rpm breaks things in ubuntu, that's why
<saki_knin> i dont know
<Daisuke_Laptop> that R in RPM?  that stands for Redhat
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<flake> better to use rpm in redhat?
<flake> ah m'kay
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
<zblach__> Redhat Package Manager
<Biovore> yes..  we use deb packages..  from debian
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu uses deb by default
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: did compiz give you any errors?
<zblach__> !seen apetrescu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen apetrescu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> i dunno yet, i just went to turn on desktop effects :)
<flake> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> going to try it from a terminal, see what i get
<Daisuke_Laptop> dri and glx are both enabled in xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> what about AIGLX?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm, where would that be...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I don't know... it actually might be enabled by default, and switched off.
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nosrednaekim> like the composite extension
<Daisuke_Laptop> bitmap, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, vbe...
<Daisuke_Laptop> driver i810...
<nosrednaekim> all good.
<Daisuke_Laptop> which i think is the intel standard
<Daisuke_Laptop> it should be renamed, though
<nosrednaekim> indeed.
<zblach__> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Daisuke_Laptop> maybe a dpkg-reconfigure?
<zblach__> this should take care of that automatically
<zblach__> and you won't need 915resolution anymore
<nosrednaekim> zblach__: oh, there is a new driver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh
<zblach__> i'm not sure how new it is, but i did the same thing this morning
<zblach__> everything is crisp, clean, and 3daccelerated
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513775
<Daisuke_Laptop> if everything goes all wahoonie-shaped, i can always fix it, or at worst, reinstall from the nice shrink-wrapped ubuntu cd they so thoughtfully provided
<zblach__> shrink-wrapped ubuntu cd?
<zblach__> dell lappy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> the 1420N, in fact :D
* Daisuke_Laptop hugs zblach__
<Daisuke_Laptop> that thread is great
<D1sturbed> Im getting ready to install kubuntu on my laptop with an intel pro wireless card is ndiswrapper or any other drivers on the default installation of kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> intel wireless should work just fine without ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> D1sturbed: you can test from the liveCD
<D1sturbed> nosrednaekim does the live cd include everything the instalation does?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<zblach__> D1sturbed: why do you need ndiswrapper? it's horribly unstable
<zblach__> when i had it installed on my desktop, it'd kernel panic every 8 hours or so
<nosrednaekim> zblach__: he was just asking if he did
<D1sturbed> zblach__ because it works lol and i dont have the time and patience for anything else
<D1sturbed> ever not ever had any problems out of it
<zblach__> i probably had crappy drivers
<zblach__> is it a laptop you're isntalling to?
<Daisuke_Laptop> D1sturbed: what's the intel chipset?
<D1sturbed> yes sir
<Daisuke_Laptop> 3945?
<D1sturbed> i beleive so
<D1sturbed> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> no need for ndiswrapper
<voidmage> anybody know how to get synergy to work in kvm?
<zblach__> supported out the box w/o ndiswrapper
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's got native drivers that rock
* Daisuke_Laptop is using it right now
<voidmage> like i have synergy server on my desktop, client on my laptop, laptop's running kvm
<zblach__> me too
<voidmage> so synergy will work inside the vm?
<D1sturbed> alright well hopefully it goes better then this crappy version of mandriva im using
<D1sturbed> we shall find out
<Daisuke_Laptop> anything's better than mandriva
<Daisuke_Laptop> (was that out loud?)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: heh :) Gutsy fixed my atheros so i'm happy
<D1sturbed> loool
<D1sturbed> i agree with you...my friend just gave me this laptop and it has mandriva 07 free on it
<D1sturbed> and its horrible
<Daisuke_Laptop> i never had any issues with the atheros in jen's laptop
<BluesKaj> mandriva was the next best thing 2 yrs ago...next best to what eluded me :)
<nosrednaekim> mandriva is a stinking commercialized distro. no atheros drivers without a subscription!!!!
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: its highly dependant on HAL
<zblach__> really? ubuntu's been around 2 years
<D1sturbed> ok im off to do the install
<Daisuke_Laptop> could even connect to the stinking WPA network at school...
<D1sturbed> wish me luck
<zblach__> last time i checked, wpa's been a little flakey
<BluesKaj> before that too zblach__
<zblach__> at least 2 years
<Daisuke_Laptop> D1sturbed: feel free to come back here and talk during the install if you're using the livecd
<Daisuke_Laptop> or...now
<Daisuke_Laptop> not*
<zblach__> (he can't hear you)
<Daisuke_Laptop> zblach__: was working great last semester
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i noticed
<Daisuke_Laptop> didn't get that in in time
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i love the keyboard on this laptop.
<elite101> lol what kind of laptop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> dell 1420N
<elite101> lol atleast its not a accer
* netdaemon loves laptop keyboards period
<zblach__> acer that bad?
<nosrednaekim> I love laptop keyboards
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't like my gf's toshiba keyboard
<netdaemon> my desktop keyboard is like a laptop keyboard
<nosrednaekim> acer? I LOVE MY ACER!
<Daisuke_Laptop> doesn't feel as crisp
<netdaemon> haha
<BluesKaj> ubuntu lappy Daisuke?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: you betcha
<Daisuke_Laptop> had to support the cause
<netdaemon> people that own acers tend to like them
<BluesKaj> right on :)
<netdaemon> i never had a problem with the monitor i'v had from acer
<netdaemon> i may get a laptop :P
<Dragnslcr> How much did it run ya, Daisuke_Laptop ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> my desktop keyboard is a saitek eclipse led keyboard
<netdaemon> they support linux pretty well i hear
<zblach__> one thing with the laptops w/ intel chipsets. i810 switch doesn't work an anything new
<nosrednaekim> netdaemon: mine is so-so..
<zblach__> new being <1.5 years
<Dragnslcr> My girlfriend needs a new laptop, I want to try to convince her to use Ubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: with a t7300, 2gb ram, 160gb hdd, bluetooth, i3945 wireless, and 1440x900 screen, $1280 after tax.
<netdaemon> nosrednaekim: probably had better luck with it than i'v had with this HP
<netdaemon> took me months to get anything to run on it properly
<zblach__> i'm using an HP; no complaints, but it isn't perfect
<Daisuke_Laptop> this thing is officially faster than my desktop machine
<nosrednaekim> netdaemon: yeah, with gutsy everything is finally working right out of the box :) but fiesty and edgy were an ordeal
<Dragnslcr> Not too bad. I wouldn't need that much memory or hard disk space anyway
<zblach__> nosrednaekim: you shoulda tried warty
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: those were free upgrades
<Daisuke_Laptop> they had a special going
<netdaemon> is gutsy running ok? i was thinking of dist upgrading to it
<Dragnslcr> I just ordered a 250 GB USB hard drive to get stuff off her current laptop anyway
<Daisuke_Laptop> better than the $150 it would have cost to go to 2gb
<Daisuke_Laptop> and to be honest, i would have been perfectly happy with 1gb
<netdaemon> i ran feisty beta for a bit
<nosrednaekim> netdaemon: i'm happy :) but it fixed my sound and wireless
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's all that's in my desktop and it runs smooth
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd love to know exactly when their specials will be. It's kinda annoying to check the prices every day
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I thought they had a free upgrade to 2GB?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, is your GF a geekette , if not she may wanna stick with mac or windoze :)
<zblach__> pref. mac
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: read that again :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> *what it would have cost*
<Daisuke_Laptop> i saved $150
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- not a computer geek, but somewhat of a general geek
<stoned> hello there
<stoned> good job
<nosrednaekim> AH... sorry... things are flying!
<Daisuke_Laptop> no worries :)
<netdaemon> nosrednaekim: everything works on here now, i just had a hell of a time finding kernel parameters that would work
<stoned> hey I now forgot what I was going to ask
<netdaemon> works perfect with noapic noirqdebug, everything =)
<stoned> hmm
<mneptok> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.koffice.org
* Daisuke_Laptop looks at stoned's nick
<mneptok> That's Bad (tm)
<Daisuke_Laptop> no wonder :D
<Dragnslcr> She'd have me to help her, anyway. The main reason I'd want a Dell for her is so I don't have to worry about the hardware
<BluesKaj> well then, i guess she qualifies and would prolly like Linux , Dragnslcr :)
<stoned> no man I saw something about 150$ and i totally forgot what i was thinking
<elite101> lol
<elite101> gofig.
<nosrednaekim> haha
<stoned> it had something to do with kde i think
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I don't think she uses any software that's Windows-specific
<netdaemon> why does kubuntu not ship with koffice, rather than open office?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: granted, i've only had it running for a few hours now, but i wouldn't hesitate to recommend it
<nosrednaekim> stoned: need more happy medecine?
<Dragnslcr> My parents were worse, since they have a stupid greeting card program and stuff like that
<nosrednaekim> netdaemon: because koffice can't do docs very well
<netdaemon> hrm
<BluesKaj> anyone know of issues gparted live cd has with intel graphics cards ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> beautiful thing about this is that i can wipe it and install windows if i so chose, but i know that if i want to go to linux again, everything is supported right out of the box
<netdaemon> it imports them, but dosn't export them
<Daisuke_Laptop> not that i would ever do that.
<netdaemon> i was reading on that last night
<zblach__> be wary of parted
<netdaemon> i was just wondering if it was some other reason
<zblach__> i've fscked up a few computers with it
<Daisuke_Laptop> in fact, i need to install vmware server and winxp for school...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just wish vmware's site wasn't running so slow :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can actually type full speed on this keyboard too.  pretty nice feel to it.
<barnaby> blueskaj: I have an Intel card and gaprted works fine here
<Dragnslcr> I've been trying to get kvm running on my desktop. Got a VM up, but I can't the networking right
<barnaby> gparted*
<Daisuke_Laptop> tell ya what, i'm going to go ahead and restart x, i'll see you in a minute
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: KVM!
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow, that just made everything unbearably blurry :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> this may not be such a hot idea :(
<nosrednaekim> the new driver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah :\
<zblach__> which one?
<Daisuke_Laptop> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<zblach__> weird
<zblach__> apologies
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: can you downgrade?
<Daisuke_Laptop> should i uninstall 915resolution?
<zblach__> it's a widescreen patch
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh yeah, i can downgrade
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not a big deal
<Daisuke_Laptop> if i had to i could reset to factory default
<Daisuke_Laptop> no compiz for now, bummer
<Daisuke_Laptop> but what the heck, it's more for work than play, that's what my desktop's for :D
<nosrednaekim> :)
* nosrednaekim whispers the magic word "gutsy" in Daisuke-Ido's ear
<Daisuke_Laptop> not quite yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> once it his beta, i'm all over it
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i'm not willing to do alpha :S
<Dragnslcr> I'll probably just wait for the release
<zblach__> good bet
<Dragnslcr> Feisty works quite well for me
<Daisuke_Laptop> time to re-restart x
<elite101> cod3X
<elite101> lol that should be my name
<ubuntu> asdf
<elite101> qwerty?
<zblach__> dvorak
<elite101> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yuiop> sorry
<elite101> :P
<yuiop> having fun times with konversation never even touched this before
<yuiop> its nice but its not bitchx
<yuiop> :(
<Dragnslcr> Thankfully
<elite101> ChatX sucks
<elite101> or Xchat
<elite101> w/e
<yuiop> xchat is horrible
<yuiop> and dont you have to pay for it now or something?
<Dragnslcr> It works well for me
<Dragnslcr> I didn't
<elite101> yeah it looks so bad compared to Konversation it looks cleaner
<Dragnslcr> It's in Ubuntu's repository
<elite101> anyone play guitar??!?
<elite101> just a simple yes/no
* yuiop plays a little
<Dragnslcr> Yes, plenty of people play guitar
<elite101> yeah sure they can play
<elite101> but are they good ;)
<zblach__> i started a few weeks back
* elite101 plays Fender strat and Dean ML covers for As i Lay Dying* 
* zblach__ plays Am chords
<elite101> i hate strats*
<elite101> lol
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke is taking a little while to restart X...
<zblach__> he is...
<yuiop> im install kubuntu as we speak ...on my laptop first time i ever have touched it
<yuiop> anything i need to know or any warnings?
<yuiop> i have ever*
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: is wireless working?
<zblach__> your windows programs won't work
<yuiop> yes
<yuiop> it is :)
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: lucky you... :P
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: you are going to have too much fun :)
<yuiop> nosrednaekim: i think i was just asking you some questions just a few mins ago about the wireless
<yuiop> i was d1sturbed
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: AH... lol
<yuiop> yeah im on the laptop right now
<yuiop> this is so weird i have never installed an os whilst i was using it
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: what do you have on there now?XP?
<yuiop> no mandriva free
<Daisuke-Ido> it, um, didn't like that.
<yuiop> well i have xp on it dont use it only at school
<Daisuke-Ido> AT ALL
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506744
<Daisuke-Ido> so downgrading?  not an option
<Daisuke-Ido> redoing factory defaults now
<Daisuke-Ido> which isn't a huge deal, i hadn't installed hardly anything
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: read that link before you try it again...
<Daisuke-Ido> triple buffering and such
<saki_knin> can anyone help me whit this makefile
<yuiop> saki_knin: maybe
<saki_knin> do i know
<saki_knin> do you know
<yuiop> what?
<yuiop> what make file is it
<yuiop> ?
<saki_knin> how to join two c++ program with makefile to compale
<saki_knin> it i izzy, but i do not know
<saki_knin> i can not find it on the internet
<yuiop> you want 1 make file to compile both?
<saki_knin> and i will shot my self
<saki_knin> yea
<zendo> Hi, when I try to compile some GUI program  I get error message that X11 libraries are missing. Can someone pleaste tell me what should I install?
<yuiop> just use the first make file to execute a second make file
<yuiop> i dunno
<zblach__> libx11-dev
<saki_knin> thet is good
<zblach__> zendo: sudo apt-get install build-essentials libx11-dev libqt-dev
<saki_knin> you did not understand me
<yuiop> nosrednaekim: kubuntu is beautiful out of the box
<zendo> zblach__: thanks, I'll try that
<yuiop> and install is complete ill brb need to restart..
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: you think so? I think it looks "under its potential"
<yuiop> its very clean and simple thats why its so nice looking
<yuiop> alot of other distros are very sloppy
<saki_knin> how do i join them
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: oh.
<nosrednaekim> yuiop: finished installing?
<zblach__> saki_knin: what are you trying to accomplish?
<yuiop> nosrednaekim: yes and ill brb need to restart
<saki_knin> well, i need do compale two c++ programs
<zblach__> compale?
<zendo> zblach__: "Package libqt-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package." Do I have to install "libqt3-mt-dev" ?
<zendo> zblach__: instead
<zblach__> try it
<saki_knin> i have the sitax of makefile for one c++ compiling
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: k
<saki_knin> and i need to compile other one in the same directory
<zblach__> hey Daisuke_Laptop. everything go well?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, i didn't have to do that whole system restoration thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> just got X back
<Daisuke_Laptop> going to try the recommended additions to xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: got that link handy?
<zblach__> back xorg.conf up first
<Daisuke_Laptop> zblach__: way ahead of you
<zblach__> back it up again for good measure
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's how i got back here :D
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah just a sec.... read the whole thing first... some people were reporting problems
<zblach__> and if it ever messes up again, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Daisuke_Laptop> it messed up when i went back to the i810 driver for some weird reason
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506744
<saki_knin> can anyone help me
<elite101> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elite101> opps
<elite101> i dont know that one*
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: looks like he is getting gutsy packages
<Yuiop_Laptop> Im back :) and its working just wonderfully
<nosrednaekim> Yuiop_Laptop: congrats!
<marcelol> has anyone got updated sources.list from the ones normally in adept ?
<netdaemon> ?
<nosrednaekim> Yuiop_Laptop: whats the laptop model BTW? so I can keep it in my file of perfectly working laptops...
<marcelol> I want to install eclipse, but adept only lists 3.2.2 not 3.3
<Dragnslcr> marcelol- you can try enabled the Unsupported Updates repository (a.k.a. backports), it might be in there
<Yuiop_Laptop> nosrednaekim: its a toshiba let me look at the model hold on
<marcelol> Hmmm....
<wightstraker> How can I network Kubuntu with my mac? I've never used windows so I don't understand Samba
<marcelol> even though 3.3 is newer than 3.2.2 ?
<Dragnslcr> New versions don't usually get put in the normal repositories until they've been tested for a while
<nosrednaekim> wightstraker: NFS shoul work
<Yuiop_Laptop> nosrednaekim: satelite a135-s4467
<wightstraker> NFS?
<nosrednaekim> ok,thanks..
<wightstraker> File sharing?
<nosrednaekim> wightstraker: yeah.
<marcelol> Dragnslcr:  well 3.3 has been out for a couple of months now
<wightstraker> Thanks
<Dragnslcr> marcelol- it'll probably be standard in 7.10 then
<Yuiop_Laptop> nosrednaekim: ok since it all works and i dont have to dick with it all night whats next to do?
<nosrednaekim> Yuiop_Laptop: compiz--beryl :)
<nosrednaekim> And I have to go all! have fun Daisuke_Laptop!
<Daisuke_Laptop> wish me luck!
<zblach__> good luck
<Yuiop_Laptop> nosrednaekim: see ya
<marcelol> and another thing...when you pick eclipse it installs gij by default....which sucketh greatly if you've already got the SUN Jvm installed because you have to goto update-alternatives to set it back
<Daisuke_Laptop> still a bit blurry :\
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: have fun with it! I have to go.. its getting late..
<Yuiop_Laptop> whats the best way to get beryl?
<Cannoli> hey all
<Killdeer> Yuiop :  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.2
<Killdeer> Yuiop :  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<Yuiop_Laptop> thanks i just used apt-get seems to be going ok
<shiv_j> how do I get a text mode in boot? Which button to press
<Cannoli> i want to partition my 250 gb drive
<Cannoli> and someone suggested 3 differnt partitions
<Cannoli> swap, home and root
<Cannoli> wht formats do those have tbe in?
<Cannoli> to be*
<Cannoli> anyone?  :S
<AloBlumenau> is there a bug in kubuntu and samba?
<AloBlumenau> 7.0.4
<murchadh> Cannoli: /home and /(root) should be ext3 and the swap should be swap.
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Yep.
<Killdeer> Cannoli, swap = swap , home and root should be ext3
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> and how big should i make home and root?
<Cannoli> cause i have 250 gb in total
<Cannoli> 150 for windows
<Cannoli> 2 gb for swap
<Cannoli> its actually 233 gb in total
<AloBlumenau> murchadh: how to solve?
<Killdeer> I have a 32G root, which I'll never come close to filling and a 100 GB /home
<AloBlumenau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf and remove any instance of ms dns if I remember off hand.
<AloBlumenau> ok
<AloBlumenau> dns proxy you mean?
<Cannoli> kk
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: That sounds right. Also setting the shares through Konqueror puts that back in again.
<AloBlumenau> I did
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Give me a minute.
<AloBlumenau> but not working
<AloBlumenau> msdfs proxy commented
<AloBlumenau> samba restarted one million times
<Cannoli> damn
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> i was committing a format
<Cannoli> with qtparted
<Cannoli> and it said an error occurd
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> !partition
<boris_> anyone knows makefile
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Cannoli> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AloBlumenau> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shiv_j> how do I get a text mode in boot? Which button to press
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Did you remove all instances of msdns proxy from smb.conf? I'm just looking for a link?
<Cannoli> guys the "udo apt-get install gparted" thing didnt work
<AloBlumenau> murchadh: I did
<Cannoli> or it did work and i dont know wht to do next
<Cannoli> :(
<inMENso> someone speak spanish?
<inMENso> :S
<AloBlumenau> I think the proble is with tbsam
<AloBlumenau> I hate it
<Dragnslcr> !es
<Killdeer> Cannoli, you meant "sudo" not udo right?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<over30feet> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adenicio>  tbsam????
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460 was what sorted the problem for me but you may have deeper issues.
<Cannoli> uh oh
<Cannoli> XD
<adenicio> AloBlumenau: hate wat?
<Cannoli> yea i tried tht too
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh well
<Cannoli> nothing
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> well something happens but i dont know wht
<Daisuke_Laptop> for some reason, it's still a tad blurry and my whites aren't super white, but it works
<AloBlumenau> yes
<AloBlumenau> is the new way samba storeage password
<AloBlumenau> I dont know what to do anymore
<AloBlumenau> It was 8 hours I'm on it
<AloBlumenau> murchadh: I'm using samba 3.0.24
<AloBlumenau> it's unbelivable ubuntu released this distro with this issue
<Biovore> oO
<Biovore> what about sambe?
<Biovore> samba
<inMENso> excuse me, i speak few english...
<inMENso> Where i can activate autocomplete in kdevelop?
<Biovore> I don't think there is an autocomplete for kdevelop
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Leave the dns proxy = line however it was. Are you using user level shares? Maybe start with share level security instead of user level. Was it working previously?
<Cannoli> sudo apt-get install gparted << does not work
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> maybe its cause im on a live cd?
<arnoldo> is the nvidia 8300 GS supported yet?
<arnoldo> i installed feisty and i don't think i'm getting hardware rendering support
<Biovore> not with the graphical installer
<arnoldo> i followed the binary driver howto for nvidia, but i don't see the 8300 GS getting detected
<Biovore> have to install with text installer then setup nvidia binary driver..
<arnoldo> Biovore: what causes the difference?
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Do you have more than 1 network card?
<AloBlumenau> it was working bad
<AloBlumenau> yes
<AloBlumenau>  I have
<AloBlumenau> I do
<Biovore> arnoldo: The graphical installer work there?
<AloBlumenau> for example, I shared two users accounts (workspace, monaco)
<Cannoli> how do i open a terminal window?
<arnoldo> Biovore: well kubuntu 7.04 is installed, so yeah, but hardware acceleration is not being used, so no
<Cannoli> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Biovore> arnoldo: I assume you tried the kubuntu method?
<Biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<over30feet_> !pastbine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<over30feet_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arnoldo> Biovore: that's what i saidearlier
<arnoldo> "i followed the binary driver howto for nvidia, but i don't see the 8300 GS getting detected"
<Biovore> arnoldo: you try using the latest stuff from nvidia?
<boris_> anyone knows the way how to join two makefiles
<arnoldo> Biovore: i'm very new with non-intel stuff, so most likely no
<Cannoli> hey come someone help me please
<Cannoli> i keep getting this msg
<Cannoli> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<over30feet_> Can some one help me with this ubuntuzilla thing
<over30feet_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33645/
<over30feet_> this is what its saying
<arnoldo> Cannoli: either something else like adept is running or you are running another instance of something apt based
<Biovore> arnoldo: www.nvidia.com and download the linux driver..  read the readme on how to install
<arnoldo> Biovore: okay, thanks
<Cannoli> arnoldo: so how do i close that other thing, should i just restart?
<Biovore> over30feet_: install imagemagik
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: I'll pastebin a basic smb.conf that works for me, which you can try.
<Biovore> I think..
<over30feet_> what is it?
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33646/
<AloBlumenau> murchadh: thank you
<over30feet_> and how do i install it
<arnoldo> Cannoli: ps ax | grep -i adept
<arnoldo> Cannoli: ps ax | grep -i apt
<Cannoli> type into konsole?
<zblach__> ps -aux | grep apt
<Biovore> over30feet_: imagemagik is a command line graphics manipulation program program..  sudo apt-get install imagemagik  I think..
<over30feet_> ok ill give it a try
<arnoldo> Cannoli: if either of those return anything (it's your responsibility to make sure nothing important is going on), then kill the process id of each
<AloBlumenau> murchadh: how may I have to add users and passwords?
<Cannoli> or restart
<Cannoli> ?
<Cannoli> XD
<over30feet_> nope didnt work
<Biovore> smbpasswd -a <username>  then smbpasswd -e <username>
<arnoldo> Cannoli: that's unnecessary, but i suppose if it makesit easier for you...
<Cannoli> im a total beginner
<Cannoli> yea ive never used linux before
<Cannoli> im trying to install for first time
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Two things to do are to first creat the directory that this file points to namely /DATA, and then make sure the interface is correct [eth1]  or [eth0] .
<Cannoli> dont wanna get too complicated right now
<Cannoli> brb
<arnoldo> Cannoli: well, in general, you want to stay away from rebooting unless you absolutely have to
<Cannoli> ic
<over30feet_> ok it says its installed
<arnoldo> Cannoli: it's a very lame windows-ish practice
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: I'd try to get it working and then harden the configuration.
<Biovore> Cannoli: the only time you need to restart a linux box is if you update the kernel.. everything else can be done with out rebooting completely.. may have to log out of your X11 session and log back in for some things to take effect though..
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so how would i go abt killing an ap?
<over30feet_> im installing the libs for it
<Cannoli> app*
<arnoldo> Biovore: i'm on an amd64 machine, but i installed the 32 bit version of feisty. should i use the amd64 nvidia driver or the ia32?
<AloBlumenau> can I remove this data?
<Biovore> Cannoli: you can thing of that terminal thing a bit like dos..
<AloBlumenau> [DATA] 
<adenicio> in kaffeine there a little line to the bottom that blinks wich is anoiying how do i get rid of it
<adenicio> in kaffeine there a little line to the bottom that blinks wich is anoiying how do i get rid of it
<adenicio> i want to watch a dvd right now
<Biovore> Cannoli: ls = dir  (list files in directory), cd <directory name>   etc..  google on linux commands
<Cannoli> true
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Sure, I'd only create it to see if you can access it from another machine.
<Biovore> Cannoli: ps ax  will print out a list of running processes
<arnoldo> Biovore: would you recommend getting the amd64 version or the 32 bit version?
<Biovore> depends what your doing..  I would run the 64bit here..  but I know what I am doing..
<Biovore> depends if you got a 64bit machine or not..
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Just use that pasted smb.conf, create the /DATA directory, put something in there, see if you can access it. Then we'll see.....
<Cannoli> so wht exactly am i trying to kill?
<AloBlumenau> ok
<arnoldo> Biovore: like i said, i'm on an amd64 box but i installed 32-bit feisty
<adenicio> in kaffeine there a little line to the bottom that blinks wich is anoiying how do i get rid of it
<AloBlumenau> murchadh: well it's share
<AloBlumenau> but dont asked for password
<Biovore> Cannoli: look under the system menu for ksysguard.. its a bit like the taskmanager in windows..
<AloBlumenau> didnt ask for password
<arnoldo> Cannoli: scroll back a bit and execute those commands. they will give you the process IDs of the processes that are preventing you from doing what you want (installing whatever it is)
<Cannoli> yep i got those ids
<Cannoli> as in 8946
<Cannoli> and 8947
<Biovore> Cannoli: is root running thoses processes?
<Cannoli> how can i tell?
<Biovore> ps ax should show the user running it..
<arnoldo> Biovore: would you recommend getting the amd64 version or the 32 bit version knowing that i installed 32-bit feisty on amd64?
<Biovore> ps ax | less    will make it paged so you can scoll though the text.. press q to exit..
<Cannoli> ah ic so i use ps ax and find if 8946 is running under root?
<AloBlumenau> how can I make it to ask for passwords
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: OK. Now you need to change SHARE in the [global]  section to USER and see if it still works but asks for a username/password.
<Biovore> arnoldo: depends on you knowledge level..  amd64 has some isses when it comes to comerical support.. things like flash arn't ported yet..
<Biovore> you can get it to work.. but its not easy..
<Biovore> My amd64 machine is running brezzy..
<Cannoli> :S if i do kill 8946 it says operation not permitted
<Biovore> I use it as a file server mostly..
<arnoldo> Biovore: once again: 32-bit feisty on amd64 is already installed. i am pretty confident that i need nvidia's ia32 driver, but i want confirmation.
<Biovore> Cannoli: yes.. probably owned by root..
<Daisuke_Laptop> Cannoli: sudo kill -9 8964
<Biovore> Cannoli: try 'sudo kill
<Cannoli> !!sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Daisuke_Laptop> did he kill the wrong process?
<Biovore> maybe..
<Cannoli> haha damn
<Aloblumenau_1> murchadh: no
<Cannoli> i killed konversation
<Cannoli> XD
<Aloblumenau_1> didnt ask for password
<Cannoli> ok so i tried "sudo apt-get install gparted live cd" agin
<Cannoli> oops
<Cannoli> srry
<Cannoli> i got it
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: You may also need to change the line in [global]  section which names the password program to the one you are using. My pasted version was using /usr/bin/passwd.
<Aloblumenau_1> I dont know
<Aloblumenau_1> cant I use same as yours?
<Aloblumenau_1> its good enough for me
<Aloblumenau_1> what about that guest = yes?
<Cannoli> hahah
<Cannoli> yay
<Cannoli> its installing
<Cannoli> :D
<Cannoli> thanx everyone
<Cannoli> :)
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Yeah, change that to no.
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: Did you setup samba users at some point.
<killown|away> I dont have found command smbadduser oly smbpasswd
<killown|away> can anyone help me?
<Aloblumenau_1> murchadh: I just used smbpasswd -a and then -e
<killown|away> I did it apt-get install samba
<Aloblumenau_1> now its not working with the pass I provided
<Aloblumenau_1> I think is a pass problem
<adenicio> !Python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killown|away> I dont get to access files share on windows system it require password
<killown|away> but I have to set password with smbpasswd
<posingaspopular> hey all, im having trouble with the mp3 codec for kubuntu feisty. everytime i open it up amarok it says that the mp3 codec is not installed. when i try to install it either crashes or install, but then it won't play anyway.
<murchadh> AloBlumenau: http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm - Work through this and see, like add a totally new user with a simple username and pass, just for testing, you can remove them later.
<killown|away> posingaspopular install xine codecs
<posingaspopular> killown|away: i already have the latest amarox-xine
<killown|away> :/
<Aloblumenau_1> exactly as I did
<Aloblumenau_1> not working
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: Please report the problem in more detail. "when i try to install it either crashes or install, but then it won't play anyway." is not clear.
<killown|away> posingaspopular, gstreamer codecs
<Aloblumenau_1> god dammit
<Aloblumenau_1> how is it possible
<posingaspopular> jhutchins: amarok tells me that mp3 support is not install. so i try to install it and amarok crashes. or it installs, attempts to play and then gives me the error
<jhutchins> Aloblumenau_1: Please assume there are innocent children present.
<posingaspopular> killown|away: what about gstreamer codecs
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: 1) If amarok is crashing during an install, close amarok prior to the install.
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: 2) remove ~/.xine.
<killown|away> amarok use xine codecs to play mp3
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: Please isolate problems installing packages from problems playing mp3's in future reports.
<posingaspopular> no amarok installs fine
<killown|away> can anyone help me?
<killown|away> I dont get to access samba files share on windows system it require password
<jhutchins> killown|away: How would we know?
<Aloblumenau_1> I ll give up
<Aloblumenau_1> linux is not for me
<posingaspopular> when amarok the programs tells me that it can't play mp3s because it is lacking the mp3 codecs, and tries to install them for me, it crashes
<Aloblumenau_1> I cloud anmore
<jhutchins> Aloblumenau_1: Linux is not for many people, this could be a wise decision.
<killown|away>  smbadduser not exist in my system but I  have installed samba-commom
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: Do not allow amarok to install software.  That is not it's function.
<Aloblumenau_1> killown|away: neither for me
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: You will find guides to install the necessary codecs here:
<jhutchins> !mp3 | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<killown|away> Aloblumenau_1 I dont to get access files in windows because it require password
<jhutchins> posingaspopular: Nevertheless, if you were to remove ~/.xine you might be surprised.
<killown|away> but how do i to create password if not exist smbadduser
<Aloblumenau_1> killown|away: me too
<jhutchins> killown|away: supply password.  Problem resolved.
<Aloblumenau_1> jhutchins: why are you here?
<Aloblumenau_1> jhutchins: go sleep
<posingaspopular> killown|away: passwd
<killown|away> hm
<killown|away> passwd goes to make user samba?
<Aloblumenau_1> killown|away: smbpasswd -a user
<killown|away> AloBlumenau, Failed to modify password entry for user
<Aloblumenau_1> do you have the user?
<Aloblumenau_1> try useradd before
<Cannoli> hey
<Cannoli> i got an error while resizing
<Cannoli> can someone help me please
<Cannoli> i have the details file saved
<dr_willis_> summarize it. :) ahd perhaps put it on pastebin for us to all get a look at it
<navets> i just installed new compiz-fusion and i dont have titlebars, can anyone help me
<Cannoli> kk
<Cannoli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cannoli> do u want just the error
<Cannoli> or the whole thing?
<dr_willis_> summarize here, pastebin the whole thing. :)
<murchadh> Aloblumenau_1: Are you using the same workgtoup name. http://www.samba.netfirms.com/sambconf.htm#smb  - workgroup = whatever the windows pc is.
<Cannoli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33648/
<dr_willis_> clarify ecactkt what you are doingm and trying to do also.
<Cannoli> the error comes up in the ntfsresize, it says no action
<dr_willis_> so in summary.. you are using the kubuntu live cd, desktop icon isntaller. and gparted is saying it cant resize a ntfs partition?
<Cannoli> yes
<Cannoli> i was told that it'll be better if i use gparted
<Cannoli> before uiseing the installer
<dr_willis_> i normally use the gparted live cd, then reboot/startung the installer cd's
<TehUni> just installed feisty on my c2d laptop, and it's stuck at 800mhz. been compiling a kernel for 20min, /proc/cpuinfo STILL says 800mhz (2.0ghz cpu). any ideas?
<Cannoli> i dont have the gparted live cd and i really cant wait for on
<Cannoli> ee
<Cannoli> :(
<dr_willis_> could try booting to windows, scandisk, defrag, then run the parted tools from the livecd you do have, then try the installer.
<Cannoli> i tried that
<Cannoli> still nothing
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> wht does that error mean exactly?
<dr_willis_> I dident even notice any actuall error message.
<Yuiop_Laptop> I cannot seem to get my sound working on teh lappy top :( any help
<dr_willis_> you fire up gparted, slide the slider to resize the drive. leaving some unallocated (which you will install  to later) then hit that apply/go/or whatever its called button right?
<dr_willis_> Current device size: 250994386944 bytes (250995 MB)
<dr_willis_> New volume size : 250994381312 bytes (250995 MB)
<dr_willis_> Nothing to do: NTFS volume size is already OK.
<dr_willis_> Looks like you dident tell it to do anything... or else i am missreading the log
<dr_willis_> then again. later in the log it says it made some linux partitions... so whats the current state of the hard drive?
<Cannoli> oh wait
<Cannoli> just a sec
<Cannoli> lemme try something
<Cannoli> brb
<boredandblogging> can someone tell me when my yakuake background is white even though I changed the colors to high contrast white text in the control center?
<Yuiop_Laptop> boredandblogging: im sorry that question doesnt make sense to me
<Yuiop_Laptop> i cannot get my sound to work and all i want to do is watch porn :(
<wolferine> nice
<wolferine> your classy
<Yuiop_Laptop> it sucks
<wolferine> does she?
<Yuiop_Laptop> who your mom?
<Yuiop_Laptop> lol jk :P
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> ownd
<Yuiop_Laptop> no but for real you all i could really use some help anyone know where to start?
<wolferine> start by zipping up your pants and have a bit of dignity?
<neusonce> dose anybody know of a way to convert mp4 files  to a dvd disc to play on a dvd ?
<Yuiop_Laptop> wolferine: the porn part was a joke :P
<Yuiop_Laptop> i have a girlfriend for that duh
<wolferine> right...
<robotgeek> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Yuiop_Laptop> wolferine: come on man you want to help me
<wolferine> that is by far the last thing i want to do on this earth
<Yuiop_Laptop> wow :( that makes baby jesus cry
<robotgeek> !sound > Yuiop_Laptop
<Yuiop_Laptop> robotgeek: thanks!
<Yuiop_Laptop> that at least gives me somewhere to start
<murchadh> !adept_fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept_fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> !aptfix > murchadh
<neusonce> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dbglt> has awnyone got any information on syncing a bluetooth device with kcalender? I've tried a lot, and can't get it going
<murchadh> robotgeek: Thanks!
<dbglt> (kbluetoothd, multisync, kitchensync, amongst others)
<robotgeek> dbglt: if it doesn't work with opensync, you are outta luck, i think. and support varies by phone for that
<dbglt> robotgeek: isn't opensync the backend? I've got no idea how to get that going, I can't seem to find a decent step-by-step howto
<robotgeek> dbglt: well, i tried using the howto on the website, their gui might work though, give it a shot
<Cannoli> k
<Cannoli> so im still getting an error
<Cannoli> Resize /dev/sdb1 from 233.76 GiB to 150.00 GiB
<Cannoli> it was unable to do that
<Cannoli> -_-
<saki_knin> anyone knows anyithing about makefile
<kyokamui> any specific place I should look for help getting suspend to ram working on my tablet pc?
<Yuiop_Laptop> someone want to vnc into my machine and fix my sound lol
<Yuiop_Laptop> ok ive went through all the steps volume is all set nothing on mute all card are being detected ive tried all sound drivers and i just get no sound
<navets> I need help, I am trying to run compiz-fusion and i dont get any titlebars. I tried emerald theme manager and i get the same problem
<Yuiop_Laptop> robotgeek: i hate to bother you but do you know of any other information ive googled and checked and from what i can tell everything is fine with my sound
<robotgeek> Yuiop_Laptop: what is the problem exactly?
<Yuiop_Laptop> like i said the card is being detected correctly and the driver seems to function but i dont get any sound
<Yuiop_Laptop> robotgeek: just not getting any sound at all no system sounds..xmms, myplayer,xine,amarok all does not work
<robotgeek> Yuiop_Laptop: hmm, install alsamixergui. ensure all volume controls are turned up!
<Yuiop_Laptop> even the little volume button on my laptop brings the volume up and down i just do not get sound
<Yuiop_Laptop> i did that already
<robotgeek> Yuiop_Laptop: hmm, okay. what card is it, do you know? try lspci -v , post to pastebin
<neptunepink> Is there a way to `export DISPLAY=computername:0` and start an X program on that comp?
<Yuiop_Laptop> robotgeek: http://pastebin.com/m20fd2df1
<robotgeek> Yuiop_Laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto , try that?
<Yuiop_Laptop> ok ill check it out thanks
<robotgeek> Yuiop_Laptop: sorry, it isn't as easy as click a button
<Yuiop_Laptop> robotgeek: yeah i dont expect it to be lol and im not a noob at linux really i just have hit the end of the road on this one
<Cannoli> can someone help please
<Cannoli> im trying to resize my drive
<Cannoli> and an error comes up
<Cannoli> Resize /dev/sdb1 from 233.76 GiB to 150.00 GiB
<Cannoli> its unable to do tht apperently
<underdog5004> when I try to open the man page for any binary as a normal user, I get this: man: can't create a temporary filename: Permission denied. If I use sudo, it works fine. Why is this happening, and how can I fix it?
<ubuntu__> Hai!
<ubuntu__> Anyone here?
<ubuntu__> I would hope there is someone here, 316 nicks here.
<underdog5004> I'm here.
<ubuntu__> Do you offer support for KDE 4 here?
<underdog5004> I don't think so
<ubuntu__> I get the crash at the splash screen.
<underdog5004> kde4 is very beta
<ubuntu__> I know that. =P
<ubuntu__> And secondly.
<underdog5004> ubuntu__, I'm sure there's a kde channel
<ubuntu__> Will upgrading to the latest Gutsy Gibbon version break my system?
<ubuntu__> I'm upgrading from Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 3 fresh install.
<ubuntu__> I was just wondering if there is breakage right now.
<underdog5004> I've got no idea...If it was me, I'd just reinstall with the newest version...
<ubuntu__> yar, dont feel like downoading it all over again.
<underdog5004> you shouldn't be using beta stuff for production (read: normal use) machines
<ubuntu__> id just have to upgrade more anyways.
<ubuntu__> i like living on the edge, its not like im doing mission critical stuff.
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> anything that I like to do is mission-critical for me.
<ubuntu__> =P
<ubuntu__> Anything severely important to me or huge in size is backed up. I have a slow connection now. =(
<ubuntu__> 700kb/s --> 100kb/s.
<underdog5004> oh...that sucks
<ubuntu__> i know. ~_~
<ubuntu__> at least i have satellite in my room now.
<underdog5004> I had to downgrade from 6 to 3 mb/s
<ubuntu__> is that your download speed?
<underdog5004> they were capping me at 4.5mb/s...so I said screw them
<underdog5004> yeah
<ubuntu__> like..
<ubuntu__> you download at that speed?
<underdog5004> upload was 768k, now it's 120k, approx
<ubuntu__> do you download at 4.5mb/s
<underdog5004> ubuntu__, yeah, I d/l at around 3mb/s now...but only with bittorrent stuff
<ubuntu__> wow.
<underdog5004> ubuntu_, I used to
<ubuntu__> id give anything just for 400 more kb/s.
<underdog5004> still too slow for me...
<underdog5004> lol
<ubuntu__> ~_~
<ubuntu__> it takes you like 5 minutes to download 700mb.
<ubuntu__> it takes me 2 hours. =D
<underdog5004> ubuntu_, mb != mB
<ubuntu__> mog.
<ubuntu__> omg.*
<underdog5004> a MegaByte is 8 MegaBits
<ubuntu__> yer.
<ubuntu__> w/e.
<ubuntu__> i thought you meant megabytes.
<ubuntu__> sorry, i dont look at caps that closely.
<ubuntu__> thats still pretty fast. >.>
<underdog5004> np, it's just unusual to have bandwidth listed in bytes, not bits
<ubuntu__> i know.
<ubuntu__> i was like wtf when i figured out it was 100kb/s.
<ubuntu__> i dont see a problem w/ living on the edge anyways.
<underdog5004> I like stable...stable is nice.
<ubuntu__> well i mean.
<ubuntu__> its that THAT unstable.
<ubuntu__> *not that
<ubuntu__> is it?
<Tm_T> it is
<ubuntu__> lol.
<underdog5004> ubuntu_, right, but there's not a lot of support for it when it breaks...
<Tm_T> if you don't know what you're doing
<ubuntu__> well, im only a wizkid.
<ubuntu__> im not a technician, per say.
<ubuntu__> wish i was. ~_~
<underdog5004> Just so everyone knows, I solved the man perm problem. the perms on /tmp were set to rwxr-xr-x...a sudo chmod 1777 /tmp fixed me right up
<mm_202> This is probably a few noob question, but do I really need to setup a full dns server (bind) just to have local name resolution?  Just on a very small home LAN..
<underdog5004> mm_202, no way
<mm_202> thank God.
<underdog5004> you can edit /etc/hosts to have local/remote name resolution
<ubuntu__> brb reboot. =O
<underdog5004> there are already a couple of entries in /etc/hosts...mostly loopbacks...but it shows you the proper way to do it...
<underdog5004> bye, ubuntu__
<mm_202> underdog5004: well I dont want to have to manually add entries, esp since a few of the machines are laptops and use dhcp.
<underdog5004> mm_202, oh...hmm, I don't know how that'd work...unless you had your laptop scp a file containing the ip of itself to your base machine...
<underdog5004> idk...sketchy
<underdog5004> h/o, gotta pee
<underdog5004> k, back
<underdog5004> I just have everything on my network that I need to get to be static...
<mm_202> underdog5004: hmm, no way to have dhcpd automatically add it to some global hosts file or to bind?
<mm_202> Im assuming you can setup bind for just local stuff
<underdog5004> no idea...never used bind consciously...
<Arv3n> back, this is ubuntu_
<el_isma> I deeply hate wifi... spent last hour trying to configure it and failed miserably. Dnsmasq wasn't working (after I killed it and used dhcpd, DHCP worked the first time)... But then, I couldn't get any packets to the network...
<mecannotread> el_isma if you are sending packats over the internet you will need the DNS
<underdog5004> mm_202, if it was me, I'd just have a script running on my laptops that, when it connected (or could ping a stationary computer) to your network it would scp a txt doc that contained hostname and IP  to your dns-base (desktop?) machine. Then have a script on your desktop constantly running (every minute or so) to look for those text files, and pinging the laptops to make sure they were still there. If they weren't, the
<underdog5004> n remove the text files...
<underdog5004> lol, sorry for the long post
<mm_202> So Im really the only guy here that would like to have the Windows 'plug and play' name resolution on linux?
<underdog5004> mm_202, what do you mean?
<underdog5004> oh, gotcha
<underdog5004> Idk...not too important for me...
<mecannotread> mm_202 PnP is not plug and play but Plug and Pray
<mm_202> lol
<Arv3n> Wow, nice.
<el_isma> mecannotread: I killed the dhcp part of dnsmasq
<mm_202> k, wrong term, but you know what i meant
<mecannotread> mm_202 yes i know
<mecannotread> el-isma is the network dhcp or not
<Ayabara> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<el_isma> mecannotread: yeah, dhcpd provides dhcp
<el_isma> mecannotread: dnsmasq & ipmasq should have provided dns
<underdog5004> in other news, public transportation provides transportation to the public
<underdog5004> ha ha
<el_isma> mecannotread: which I think they did (because I could get google's address), but something in my iptables must be wrong, because I couldn't get any further
<mecannotread> el_isma yes its true it will provide ip and the dns
<mecannotread> el_isma can you change the iptables not...
<el_isma> mecannotread: I don't know which are the correct commands
<mecannotread> el_sma   yeah me too.. is there other pc in the net work or not
<mecannotread> el_isma if is the AP dhcp or not
<mecannotread> El_isma normally if you use DHCP the AP should provide you ip and dns check the AP if its DHCP or not
<el_isma> mecannotread: Ah, sorry, I didn't mention it, I've got a pc which acts as router, it is connected to the router which brings internet
<el_isma> mecannotread: And I couldn't get a bridge to work...
<titanix88> hello??
<Dr_willis_> hmmm
<mecannotread> el_isma i think  i cant help it if its a router
<titanix88> hi Dr_willis?
<mecannotread> el_isma I never installed a router with linux
<el_isma> mecannotread: Don't worry, thanks anyway
<mecannotread> El_isma  ok
<Cannoli> can someone help please
<Cannoli> im trying to resize my drive
<Cannoli> and an error comes up
<Cannoli> Resize /dev/sdb1 from 233.76 GiB to 150.00 GiB
<Cannoli> its unable to do tht apperently
<saki_knin> is abyone good with makefile
<Dr_willis_> Cannoli,  this is a ntfs partition?
<Cannoli> yes
<progreSSive> hi ALL
<Cannoli> and im using gparted
<Cannoli> i was using qtparted before and it came up with an error too but it didnt tell me wht it was
<Dr_willis_> Hmm. and you have defragged/scandisked the drives from windows befor trying gparted on them eh?
<Cannoli> yep
<goban> for ktorrent ip filter: The file or folder http://bluetack1.snowmanuk.net.nyud.net:8080/bluetack/splist.zip does not exist. :(((
<Dr_willis_> ktorrent should download that i belive
<Dr_willis_> the server may be down.
<titanix88> compiz-fusion has been released as an official version.Does anyone know?
<Dr_willis_> Thats one of those things i DONT touch. :)
<Daisuke-Ido> are you asking if it has?  or something else, because those sentences in that order don't make sense.
<Daisuke-Ido> you state it has, then you ask if it has.
<Daisuke-Ido> are you confuzzled about whether or not you know whether or not you know?
<goban> downloading it manually worked, odd!
<Daisuke-Ido> if you had to read that twice, it's okay, it took time to figure it out
<titanix88> btw i'm using the proxy of my library. right now i am easily using irc but can not even go to google.why? it's fedora though.
<titanix88> Daisuke-Ido: sorry for my poor english. :-/
<titanix88> ping www.google.com says unknown host.
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cannoli> Dr_willis_: do u know what i might be able to do with my problem :S
<Dr_willis_> not really. You are just trying to resize a ntfs partition eh?
<Cannoli> yea
<Cannoli> then i can make partitions for linux
<underdog5004> titanix88, it's probably a problem with DNS
<underdog5004> just a thought
<Cannoli> is there any other software i might be able to use?
<Yuiop_Laptop> woot all problems resolved
<Cannoli> haha congrats laptop
<mm_202> join #kolab
<Yuiop_Laptop> lol took forever got my soundworking and also disabled graphical startup
<mm_202> dammit
<Yuiop_Laptop> Cannoli: whats your current adventure?
<mm_202> Anyone here have any experience with kolab & Kontact?
<Cannoli> Yuiop_Laptop: well im trying to install linux for the first time ever
<Cannoli> and im having trouble partitioning
<Cannoli> i get an error while gparted is resizing my drive
<Cannoli> Resize /dev/sdb1 from 233.76 GiB to 150.00 GiB
<Cannoli> unable to do tht apperently
<Cannoli> its a ntfs partition
<Yuiop_Laptop> what os is currenty on the pc
<Yuiop_Laptop> ?
<Yuiop_Laptop> xp?
<Cannoli> xp but thats on a seperate drive
<Cannoli> the 250 gb drive is the slave drive
<Cannoli> pretty much my storage drive
<Yuiop_Laptop> why not just erase that drive and use the whole drive or erase it and then resize it
<Cannoli> its got major files on it
<Yuiop_Laptop> are you install from the kubuntu disc?
<Cannoli> yep
<Yuiop_Laptop> and then you selected the install icon on the desktop and after that it wont resize your partition?
<Cannoli> no i was told i should make my partitions seperatly
<Dr_willis_> if you got 'major' files on it.. its a VERY VERY VERY good idea to have some backups.. befor you try to resize it
<Cannoli> 1 swwap partition, 1 root, and 1 home
<Yuiop_Laptop> Cannoli: i wold just try the partitioning in the install
<Yuiop_Laptop> see if you can do it there
<Yuiop_Laptop> thats what i did
<Yuiop_Laptop> i got 3 os on this laptop
<Yuiop_Laptop> xp os-x and kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> Ok.. this just got weirder...
<Dr_willis_> this is an APple Laptop?
<Yuiop_Laptop> no
<Yuiop_Laptop> its a toshiba
<underdog5004> hackintosh
<underdog5004> !hackintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yuiop_Laptop> os-x is x86
<Yuiop_Laptop> and can run an any sse2 cpu
<Dr_willis_> Heh, I was about to ask about the legality of that.. but im not sure i want to know.. :)
<Yuiop_Laptop> its as legal as you want it to be
<Yuiop_Laptop> lol
<Arv3n> lol.
<Dr_willis_> Ive only ran it un vmware. :) and that Legaligy is.. also not there. :)
<Arv3n> I've done that.
<Dr_willis_> then again.. the more i tried OS-X the less i wanted it
<Arv3n> You need to have the supported hardware, though.
<Arv3n> I would rather just have a real mac. =)
<Yuiop_Laptop> Arv3n: the real mac is deff better
<Arv3n> Exactly.
<Arv3n> Done downloading the upgrades to GG 4.
<Dr_willis_> Thats debateable. :)
<Dr_willis_> heh
<Yuiop_Laptop> took me 20+ hours to get my wireless to work
<Arv3n> No, Dr, it's true.
<Arv3n> It's what OS X is meant to run on.
<Yuiop_Laptop> although if i had the money i would have a bad ass mac and not ever touch linux
<Yuiop_Laptop> personally
<Arv3n> Same here.
<Cannoli> if i use the install, can i still have 3 partitions?
<Cannoli> swap, root and home?
<Arv3n> If only I could have a job. =(
<Arv3n> I was pissed when I couldn't get one at the age of 15.
<Yuiop_Laptop> i have a job just to many bills to spend 3g's on a laptop
<Arv3n> To work at Fast Food restaurants it now requires you to be 16 ni NC.
<Yuiop_Laptop> Cannoli: yes
<Yuiop_Laptop> Cannoli: just pick to manual partition and you can make it however you want
<Cannoli> kk
<Cannoli> i'll try that right now
<Arv3n> Does anyone know how to make Dolphin the default file manager?
<Dr_willis_> ive seen that askee befor.. and i dont think its doable in a 100% way
<Yuiop_Laptop> uninstall konq
<Arv3n> wtf, no.
<Yuiop_Laptop> rofl
<Yuiop_Laptop> lol
<Arv3n> It says in Tribe 1 I believe that it made Dolphin the default file manager.
<Dr_willis_> You can i think have it set to open folders, BUT some times konq may still get launched
<Arv3n> But I still open everything w/ Konqueror.
<Yuiop_Laptop> does anyone here have comcast?
<Yuiop_Laptop> Sysinfo for 'Zac': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5200@1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3192 bogomips), , RAM: 468/1510MB, 128 proc's, 17.28min up
<Yuiop_Laptop> err
<Arv3n> dolphin is so sexy. *kry*
<Yuiop_Laptop> i hate how sys info reads it as 1.6
<Yuiop_Laptop> its 1.6x2
<Yuiop_Laptop> but w/e
<Yuiop_Laptop> lol
<dvm> Howto switch the SCIM language by changing the env variable or shell commands?
<Arv3n> w00t
<Arv3n> I didn't kill my system yet.
<Arv3n> ok, guys.
<Arv3n> i have a question.
<Arv3n> it gave me a few errors at the end, because I had no space left on the /boot partition.
<Arv3n> Mainly at the initrd part, once again, because there was no space left on the /boot partition, therefore it gave me more errors that relied on that.
<Arv3n> How would I remove my old kernel withotu messing anything up, or add more space to the partition? (32MB there only right now.)
<Arv3n> I don't want to do anything stupid.
<Arv3n> Like, say, remove my kernel and therefore GRUB won't load.
<level1> Hi guys, I just created a new user and added him to the sudo group, but he can't sudo (the command just returns nothing)
<level1> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cannoli> dammit
<Cannoli> the install returned an error too
<Cannoli> -_-
<roy_> level1: what's the content of your sudo file? use visudo command to see it
<level1> roy_: which file is that?
<roy_> level1: just use visudo command to see it.
<Cannoli> anyone know what tool is best for ntfs resizing?
<kumamoto> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Cannoli> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumamoto> ntfs-3g is u r friend
<kumamoto> oh crap
<Cannoli> !ntds-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntds-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cannoli> dang doesnt do resize
<Cannoli> i tried gparted and qtparted still get errors -_-
<kumamoto> if resizing gparted could do it but not sure unless u check it our for u r self
<kumamoto> hmm
<el_isma> anyone ever used setkeycodes?
<Cannoli> howz fdisk?
<Cannoli> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumamoto> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch03s05.html.en
<kumamoto> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roy_> U'd better to backup your data before resize, I think.
<Arv3n> yay.
<Arv3n> now let me reboot and test. =O
<kumamoto> u can use gparted for resizing ntfs http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<kumamoto> there is a live cd u can use
<kumamoto> to do it instead directly from the OS
<Yuiop_Laptop> i dunno if anyone noticed but there is a ATHF marathon on tv right now
<Arv3n> score
<Arv3n> it all works. xD
<Cannoli> athf?
<Cannoli> and the live cd install givesme error jkust like gparted and qtparted
<Yuiop_Laptop> auqua teen hunger force Cannoli
<Yuiop_Laptop> and Arv3n did you use the install?
<Arv3n> yulop..?
<Arv3n> yuiop*
<Yuiop_Laptop> what did you use to partition?
<Arv3n> i did the
<Arv3n> uhh..
<Cannoli> oh true
<Arv3n> tribe 3 installer
<roy_> I don't think there
<Arv3n> and everything worked fine.
<Arv3n> then i apt-get dist-upgraded.
<Arv3n> and had problems because there wasn't any space left on the /boot partition, so I had to delete the old kernel. =O
<Yuiop_Laptop> tribes 3? the game?
<Arv3n> no, the development version of gutsy gibbon.
<roy_> there's any linux software which can safely resize an existing ntfs partition without loss of data.
<roy_> I don't there's any linux software which can safely resize an existing ntfs partition without loss of data.
<Yuiop_Laptop> roy_: yes
<Arv3n> why arent the newest nvidia drivers in the gutsy repo yet?
<Arv3n> its still 9755. ~_~
<netdaemon> Arv3n: because they'v been unstable for a number of people
<Arv3n> oh.
<Yuiop_Laptop> jesus christ im bored
<trubld> http://search.cnn.com/search.jsp?query=%22%3E%3C%69%66%72%61%6D%65%20%73%72%63%3D%22%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2Fyep.it/u_12wg%22%3e&type=web&sortBy=date&intl=false
<romel> Help!!! somebody who knows where I can find LIst of SUDO commands
<romel> Help!!! somebody who knows where I can find LIst of SUDO commands
<roy_> romel: man sudoers
<bullgard4> romel: Almost all commands can be prefixed with SUDO.
<romel> thanks <bullgard4>
<romel> thanks also <roy_>
<kumamoto> romel: if u ran a command and it gives a permission error most likely it is a sudo command
<romel> thank you!!!  I am just a novice ubuntu user  ....Thanks for the Idea ...<kumamoto>
<kumamoto> np
<sito> anywhere?
<marok> ciao
<kraut> moin
<trekdanne> hi all!
<Yuiop_Laptop> I cant remember how to change channels in bitchx?
<adaptr>  /disco ?
<Yuiop_Laptop> your close
<johndoe> giorno
<helloyo> is it possible to improve wmv playback?
<trekdanne> improve?
<helloyo> trekdanne, well, the videos work, but they're very choppy, but on other setups they weren't
<trekdanne> hmm dunno you got the binary codecs from MPlayer's homepage?
<helloyo> trekdanne: yep, i put them into /usr/lib/codecs, but it doesn't seem to help, if its even using them that is
<trubld> http://search.cnn.com/search.jsp?query=%22%3E%3C%69%66%72%61%6D%65%20%73%72%63%3D%22%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2Fyep.it/u_12wg%22%3e&type=web&sortBy=date&intl=false
<prudvi_> how to get code dump
<prudvi_> for my sound card
<trekdanne> code dump? what's that and why would you like to get that? 0_0
<prudvi_> even i dont know but thats required to  enable audio in my laptop
<berkes> I recall some hack that would allow me to use the default KDE file-save and -open widgets in firefox. Anyone got a hint were to find it?
<kumamoto> does kubuntu have an equivalent to hyperterminal to connect to cisco switches or firewalls
<prudvi_> sorry its codec#0 dump
<hsn_> kumamoto:  minicom?
<trekdanne> prudiv_, never heard of codec dump either, I'm afraid. Maybe this link might help you tho
<trekdanne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kazuma_82> xD
<kazuma_82> =o
<kazuma_82> hi all?
<kazuma_82> anyone alive?
<pag> kazuma_82, I just came... care to repeat your question, please?
<kazuma_82> O.o?
<kazuma_82> uu?
<pag> kazuma_82, sorry?
<kazuma_82> HI
<pag> kazuma_82, I you have some questions you are more than welcome to ask them :)
<pag> s/I/if
<kazuma_82> =o thanks
<kazuma_82> male mexico
<kazuma_82> are u and ubuntu's user?
<kazuma_82> i guess hahaha xD
<pag> kazuma_82, yes, I do use Kubuntu... :)
<tiom> hi is there a way to sort the kopete user list alphabetical and not by user status?
<kazuma_82> well, i have ubuntu feisty fawn
<kazuma_82> it's quite cool
<kazuma_82> but i started with fedora core 6
<kazuma_82> i'm newbie xD
<kazuma_82> do u know what is the use from Katapult? or something like that?
<runlevelten> alt space to spark katapult.
<c1|freaky> its some quicklaunch aplication
<kazuma_82> and what does it do?
<c1|freaky> u type in a name
<kazuma_82> =o
<c1|freaky> and it tries to display the programs u have on ur pc
<runlevelten> it attempts to be a find-as-you-type quicklauncher, in an osd.
<c1|freaky> then u can just press enter
<c1|freaky> (return)
<kazuma_82> wow that's cool
<kazuma_82> well i have a lot of progress with ubuntu for my little knowledge about it
<kazuma_82> but i'm loving it
<kazuma_82> i don't like windows anymore xD
<kaminix> Any idea how I can run md5sum '<filename> >> <filename>.md5sum' on all files in a dir (maybe except those which already have md5sums?).
<kaminix> !katapult
<kaminix> I think that was how you looked things up? :/
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Panlah> oi
<Panlah> does kubuntu need firewalls or any of that sorta shit?
<mikkael> can someone explain me why x crashes when i run glxgears with compiz enabled ?
<Panlah> erm
<Panlah> mikkael: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519278
<kazuma_82> my god, how do u know a lot from ubuntu?
<mikkael> Panlah: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#firewallantivirus
<Panlah> :D
<kazuma_82> in usa what is the most used OS?
<mikkael> ;)
<Panlah> how good are we
<kazuma_82> Mac, windows linux? xD
<pag> kazuma_82, Windows is most used Desktop OS in the world. Applies to USA too
<kazuma_82> =o
<kaminix> Any idea how I can run md5sum '<filename> >> <filename>.md5sum' on all files in a dir (maybe except those which already have md5sums?).
<kaminix> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<kaminix> I think that was how you looked things up? :/
<kaminix> There :)
<kazuma_82> and
<kazuma_82> wine
<kazuma_82> it's difficult to use for me
<kazuma_82> i tried to install ares
<Panlah> don't use wine
<kazuma_82> with wine but, when ares tell me to browse
<Panlah> get 2 machines
<Panlah> 1 windows 1 linux
<Panlah> ^_~
<kazuma_82> when ares tell me to browse i don't know what adress i have to type
<kazuma_82> and i type /home/blablabla/
<runlevelten> Hey everyone! The windows licenses are on Panlah! ;P
<kazuma_82> and the command next doesn't appear
<Panlah> o noes
<kazuma_82> i need to download music
<kazuma_82> but what program should i use
<Panlah> i has windows in my house, and even it fell down :(
<kazuma_82> i have frostwire
<Panlah> in your house?
<kazuma_82> i have a partitionated HD
<Panlah> in your house?
<kazuma_82> one linux one windows
<Panlah> kek
<kazuma_82> but i need to download music
<kazuma_82> and amule doesn't work well
<kazuma_82> :(
* runlevelten requires payment to take your free windows licenses.
<Stormzoeker> try frostwire
* Panlah hides behind a window
<kazuma_82> i'm using it but the problem my friend
<kazuma_82> is that the songs i want doesn't appear
<kazuma_82> what do you sugest me
<mikkael> kazuma_82: nicotine+
<mikkael> !nicotine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikkael> !nicotine+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikkael> blah
<kazuma_82> nicotin?
<kazuma_82> nicotine?
<trekdanne> kaminix: for i in * ; do mdsum "$i" >> "$i".md5sum ; done ??
<Panlah> Linux - Nicotine is a feature complete client for the SoulSeek filesharing network.
<Panlah> Your spelling was right, but there is no info within ubotu
<trekdanne> but you probably want them in a single MD5SUM file
<kazuma_82> =o
<kaminix> Thanks trekdanne, I'm no good with bash scripting. :)
<Panlah> :] 
<kazuma_82> thanks duddes
<kazuma_82> you are great in what you do
<Panlah> Try searching for a song that would have many sources.
<Panlah> To see if your program works correctly without problems.
<Panlah> It may be what you are searching for is not on the shared file network.
<kazuma_82> are you kindda hackers? xD
<Panlah> ?
<kazuma_82> do you have a lot of time using linux?
<kazuma_82> Panlah?
<kaminix> trekdanne: No, I actually don't. :)
<Panlah> kazuma_82: http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/cgi-bin/faqw.py?req=all#4.6
<Panlah> kazuma_82: No not at all, I have had linux for about 2 days.
<kaminix> I want each file to be transportable with it's checksum. Therefor I want one per file.
<trekdanne> ah kk
<kazuma_82> what? hahaha are you kidding?
<kazuma_82> and how do you know a lot about it? =o
<Panlah> I don't know much, but I am still able to help.
<kazuma_82> thanks
<Panlah> kazuma_82: http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/cgi-bin/faqw.py?req=all#4.6 <- that link may help your search problems
<kazuma_82> your help is great :D
<kazuma_82> =o
<kazuma_82> wow
<kazuma_82> what do u preffer KDE or Gnome
<Panlah> KDE, as I have never tried Gnome, and only run Kubuntu, which I am still yet to use as I have only just installed it on a different machine to what I'm using atm.
<runlevelten> the channel is kubuntu \o/
<kazuma_82> oo i see
* Panlah nods
<kazuma_82> i'm using gnome
<kazuma_82> but i like KDE
<kazuma_82> what are the diferences between them?
<mikkael> kazuma_82: read this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<kazuma_82> =o thanks
<adydas> ugh
<kazuma_82> duddes, how do i put konqueror to be my default web browser
<adydas> why would yo want to :p
<trekdanne> KIOslaves are pretty cool stuff
<adydas> just go to use it if its not default it should pop up a " this browser isnt your default would you like to make it " box
<bjwebb> i can't open anything other than my home directory :S
<trekdanne> kazuma_82: System Settings -> Default Applications
<bjwebb> "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system."
<kazuma_82> thanks
<alexandros> hey!
<adaptr> bjwebb what does "mount" say ?
<bjwebb> hey!
<evri2> guys where should i download kde 3.5.7 for kubuntu?Can you give me address or should i download from kubuntu.org's mirrors?
<adaptr> errr
<alexandros> :)
<evri2> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main ?
<bjwebb> adaptr: /dev/sda6 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<bjwebb> its weird i can do it from vt2
<adaptr> bjwebb that's not what I wanted to see, you just said you could opne your home directory
<adaptr> bjwebb okay, so log out
<bjwebb> adaptr: but not any of its subdirectories :S
<bjwebb> adaptr: yeah ill restart x just to be sure
<adaptr> in X or in a shell ?
<adaptr> do that
<alexandros> Im trying to make tftp to work in order to install a linux distribution over network
<alexandros> when I connect locally to the tftp server it works fine
<trubld> http://tinyurl.com/27373x
<alexandros> but when I try to connect to the tftp server from another computer on the lan it wont connect. any ideas?
<adydas> locally as in 127.0.0.1?
<alexandros> adydas: yeap. even as 192.168.0.1
<kumamoto> found one called cutecom
<adydas> never heard of tftp but i would check the basics out
<adydas> check conf dont have a NO to outside conections part for eg
<alexandros> ?
<adydas> make sure the conf that controls the ftp server dont have anything stopping it allowing incoming conections from outside lans
<alexandros> aaah no its ok
<kazuma_82> does anyone knows how to use tuxguitar?
<kazuma_82> i have a problem with it xD
<Panlah> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/
<kazuma_82> i installed it
<handy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kazuma_82> but when i play
<kazuma_82> a gp4
<kazuma_82> an error message appears
<kazuma_82> there is no soundbank available
<kazuma_82> that's the error
<Panlah> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/forum_posts.html?fid=5&tid=227&view=NEW
<Panlah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255089
<adydas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255089&page=2
<adydas> agh
<adydas> to slow!!
<Panlah> lol
<Panlah> pew pew
<adydas> that sounds familar
<adydas> isnt it peow peow tho
<bjwebb> adaptr: hmm i think the filesystem was mucked
<Panlah> PEWPEWLAZORBEEMS
<trubld> http://www.scientology.org/html/en_US/istore/item/index.html?item=%22%3E%3C%69%66%72%61%6D%65%20%73%72%63%3D%22%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%77%61%72%66%75%72%6C%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%32%63%62%63%35%22%20%77%69%64%74%68%3D%35%30%30%20%68%65%69%67%68%74%3D%33%33%31%3E%3C%69
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<baudthief> Hello, I'm new to compiling and running C programs on PCs (I mainly do microcontrollers) - is there a way to tell Make to execute the compiled file after compiling? I thought of using a pipe, but I dont know what to pipe to heh
<parth_> can anyone help with aptoncd
<parth_> i want to create a backup of all the packages that i have installed on my system
<parth_> i tried apt on cd works fine only for the packages in the cache
<baudthief> nevermind - I  forgot about creating a shellscript heh
<alexandros> how can I see whether firewall is blocking some application? and what can I do to stop it from blocking it?
<parth_> can anyone help with aptoncd
<parth_> how do i backup all the packages that i have installed on my system
<pag> parth_, if you haven't removed them, then they can be found in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> anyone know how to install aircrack for linux?
<jussi01> stephen: sudo apt-get install aircrack
<SlimeyPe1e> or use adept
<parth_> pag i use aptoncd
<parth_> i have old repository made few months back
<parth_> in between i made some updates
<jussi01> alexandros: install firestarter
<parth_> those updates arent there in cache
<parth_> so aptoncd doesnt create an iso using those
<alexandros> jussi01: I did but I dont see any restriction policies in there
<parth_> now how do i make an copy of the packages that are not present in the caches
<stephen> thanks for that Jussi01
<jussi01> alexandros: what is the particular application you are trying to unblock?
<alexandros> jussi01: firestarter is just a frontend for linux built-in firewall components like iptables etc ?
<alexandros> jussi01:  tftpd
<pag> parth_, no idea - sorry.
<jussi01> alexandros: yes
<alexandros> jussi01:  I can connect to tftpd locally but not from another box on the lan
<jussi01> alexandros: you need to add a rule to open the port you want.
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alexandros> yeah actually now that I checked it, firestarted reposrts on the blocked tftp packets!
<stephen> hmmm juissi01 where does aircrack get installed to?
<alexandros> yeah it worked!!! yeeeha!!
<parth_> can i just retrieve the packages that i have installed on the system using apt??
<bullgard4> When navigating in a Kexi table in a text field using the < and > keys, at the end of the field Kexi will jump to the adjacent table field. How can I change this so that the cursor will stop?
* NeedRock I have a question:
<NeedRock> how can i mount root-partition
<NeedRock> I don't know the pass
<pag> NeedRock, hmm.. which pass?
<pag> !root | NeedRock
<ubotu> NeedRock: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lewis_> hey!
<urilock> hi
<pag> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Assid> hrmm you could always sudo passwd  acutally if you wanna take over the root
<Assid> but then ive always believed in having a seperate root account
<stdin> no point for most
<stdin> sudo su -
<hsn_> sudo -i
<stdin> same thing :)
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> im such an idiot.. why didnt i think od that
<stdin> sudo bash -i -l
<stdin> heh
<Assid> how do i empty the root password
<stdin> sudo passwd root -d -l
<stdin> deletes then locks the pass ^
<aguitel> hello
<faemir> don't suppose someone call tell me the different between kedit and kwrite?
<runlevelten> kedit and kwrite will tell you.
<faemir> there was no big differences that I could see and that was why I was asking ;)
<runlevelten> Open the menus.
<runlevelten> :)
<faemir> oh. xD
<stdin> kedit is quite basic, kwrite is a bit more advanced, but kate is an advanced (more featurefull) version of that
<nosrednaekim> kate is the best...
<runlevelten> kate is supreme, which is funny, because the interface drives a lot of folks away, I hear.
<nosrednaekim> really? why?
<runlevelten> idunno
<nosrednaekim> one thing I wish it had was tabs.
<runlevelten> it has tabs...
<stdin> kate has tabs
<stdin> in the left
<nosrednaekim> for multiple documents?
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah, that...
<runlevelten> enable the tab bar extension :)
<nosrednaekim> "the open documents" thing.
<trekdanne> i use the Holy Emacs
<stdin> I mostly use nano
<stdin> but never vim :p
<runlevelten> Of course emacs > * for most stuff, but sometimes you want a GUI for something.
<runlevelten> using xemacs is a clear sign of dementia of some kind, imo.
<runlevelten> it's nauseating.
<nosrednaekim> I use vim for CLI editing.
<trekdanne> i've used nano a few times when some gentoo friend of mine refused to install vi/emacs/whatever
<runlevelten> I can use vim, it's alright. It's not emacs or zile though (or even kate).
<stdin> I never got over the 1st time I used vim (years ago) and couldn't exit it :p
<stdin> had to do a C-A-Del
<runlevelten> stdin: As the Church Of Emacs teaches us ":q! will save my wits"
<stdin> well I know that now
<trekdanne> vim is quite descent, but a programmable editor (Emacs) is still better
<stdin> but not 8 years ago :p
<runlevelten> I believe the verse goes on with "from division by two."
<trekdanne> runlevelten: hehe
<urilock> is direct x kubuntu compatible?
<nosrednaekim> no...
<stdin> don't think so, it needs direct hardware access
<stdin> OpenGL is our DirectX
<trekdanne> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<SlimeyPe1e> urilock: the nearest you'll get to directx is WINE or Cedega
<SlimeyPe1e> directx itself is a Microsoft product
<urilock> oh
<trekdanne> yes unlike OpenGL that is a standard
<urilock> it says on my halo setup that it needs it
<SlimeyPe1e> urilock: how are you running halo? via WINE?
<urilock> yeah
<SlimeyPe1e> try cedega, that might work. It's like WINE but is a little bit better for games.
<SlimeyPe1e> costs money though
<stdin> heh, grab the cvs version
<trekdanne> actually you can grab it from the cvs for free
<trekdanne> as in beer
<runlevelten> It's not better for games at all. It's a bit worse.
<SlimeyPe1e> well, yeah. The easy, binary version costs money ;)
<jero> nadie hablami idioma?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SlimeyPe1e> runlevelten: seems to depend who you ask
<urilock> i'll just see if halo works
<urilock> first
<SlimeyPe1e> I used it a bit, it seemed a little better for me but I didn't use it much.
<trekdanne> CS works fine :P
<runlevelten> The cvs cedega is an exercise in 100% redundant effort. Cedega has worse Direct3D coverage, and its advantage lies in lack of user effort required.
<runlevelten> SlimeyPe1e: No, not really.
<runlevelten> Maybe in upcoming releases actually, considering who they've been employing.
<runlevelten> but not right now.
<trekdanne> have cedega really contributed anything back to wine (as they said they would) ?
<stdin> yeah, they just get you to pay a subscription for the service (AFAIK)
<mike> nosrednaekim: Hello How are you
<nosrednaekim> good good.... do I know you?
<runlevelten> One of their more benign contributions has been to employ keen wine developers and forbid them from working on wine.
<nosrednaekim> lol.... so many people comethorugh here
<mike> lol yes
<runlevelten> but anyway, that, can be covered in other channels, I'm sure :)
<mike> nosrednaekim: You helped me with ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> oh right... on the toshiba P200
<mike> yes
<nosrednaekim> is it still working?
<mike> yes all good
<nosrednaekim> how is sound?
<mike> =nil :(
<runlevelten> Crossover is the commercial product you buy if you want anything to go back to the wine development effort.
<nosrednaekim> not good.....
<runlevelten> That is support info of a kind, if that's what you wanted to know trekdanne, heh
<trekdanne> runlevelten: yea sort of :)
<mike> nosrednaekim: it is all over the forums and a bug report has been logged
<mike> They are trying to sort it for gutsy
<nosrednaekim> mike: any fixes?
<mike> no
<mike> recompile alsa
<mike> maybe
<bullgard4> When navigating in a Kexi table in a text field using the < and > keys, at the end of the field Kexi will jump to the adjacent table field. How can I change this so that the cursor will stop?
<mike> nosrednaekim: cannot complain it is being worked on
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<mike> nosrednaekim: very greatfull for the help with ndiswrapper,,1st time I have used it,,oh it showed huh,,:)
<nosrednaekim> eh, everybody does something a first time :)
<nosrednaekim> except that if you are doing it a second time, I never see them ;)
<runlevelten> bullgard4: OK, you got me. I got nothin'.
<runlevelten> bullgard4: I'm honestly not aware that can be done.
<nosrednaekim> bullgard4: #kde
<Azzco> Hi, about every fifth boot or so my nvidia card is not recognised and I have to fall back to the nv driver. what could be wrong?
<nosrednaekim> Azzco: what exactly happens?
<bullgard4> runlevelten , nosrednaekim: ok.
<Azzco> the usplash stops right before it ends and I have to go into a virtual console and do reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<runlevelten> Azzco: check the card physically first, blow the slot out and reseat it.
<Azzco> Okay I'll do that
<Azzco> thanks for the help bullgard4
<Azzco> Err nosrednaekim* lol
<dannioni> how do i run konqueror as root?
<nosrednaekim> I still think you mean runlevelten ;)
<Azzco> kdesu konqueror
<nosrednaekim> dannioni: "kdesu konqueror"
<dannioni> thans
<urilock> i think i have finally figured out how to install something on kubuntu
<urilock> lol
<nosrednaekim> mike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447145
<mike> nosrednaekim: cheers
<nosrednaekim> mike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteP200-155
<nosrednaekim> mike: it seems this is the fix right here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2852611&postcount=18
<mike> nosrednaekim: That did not work for me
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok.
<urilock> i love docking
<mike> It worked on the A100 lapys
<nosrednaekim> mike: mmmhmm...
<nosrednaekim> mike: thats how I fixed my ATI HDA card.
<nosrednaekim> with an option like that
<nosrednaekim> mike: do you see any error messages in dmesg?
<mike> nosrednaekim: brb will fire up the lapy
<urilock> how can i hide the taskbar permanently?
<nosrednaekim> k
<mikess> nosrednaekim: ok back nick was taken
<trekdanne> i'm trying to find a good looking kwin window decorator, "Plastik" is kinda nice, but i want to try something different
<stdin> trekdanne: looked on kde-look.org ?
<trekdanne> stdin: yea but it's hard to find something, i'd like your opinions
<mikess> nosrednaekim: What would you like to see,,dmesg?
<stdin> trekdanne: I just use qtcurve
<stdin> but it's a matter of personal taste
<mikess> Whats the "paste link' please
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mikess> stdin: cheers
<nosrednaekim> i'm sorry, but I have to go... go to #alsa... thats the place for hard sound problems
<meni> Hi. I am logged in as an administrator user, however, whenever I try to do an administrative action, I am asked to enter my password. Is there a way to change this?
<booya> good afternoon to everyone :)
<booya> i came up for another issue :P
<booya> how can i open port 6881 to be able to download from a tracker ? :)
<trekdanne> meni: are the "administrator user" the root user
<meni> I think so... Is there a way to check this?
<stdin> the 1st user setup is the user with access to root, but has no spacial privileges on it's own
<stdin> the system uses sudo (or kdesu) to gain admin rights
<stdin> !sudo | see this link
<ubotu> see this link: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<meni> Okay, thanks
<booya> stdin:  port 6881 port is closed by default?
<stdin> booya: all ports are closed by default, unless an application opens it
<booya> i guess .... the torrent client from Kubuntu can`t open that port :)
<stdin> have you set it to use that port?
<booya> yeah on Downloads is that port set
<trekdanne> booya: may be a port forwarding issue
<urilock> is there a way to hide my taskbar permanently?
<stdin> also make sure your router (if you have one) is set to forward that port
<booya> i`m on a LAN
<booya> :|
<stdin> urilock: permanently ?
<urilock> im using a mac style docker
<booya> the idea is that on windblows i was able to download :)
<urilock> and when i go to it
<trekdanne> booya: ah upnp
<urilock> the taskbar pops up
<urilock> its really annoying
<booya> trekdanne:  ?
<djwisdom> hi all! just a short question. i'm about to give an introduction to kubuntu for 6 people on my department. they're mostly technicians with knowledge mostly on hardware troubleshooting and windows background. what's the best approach on how to introduce them to kubuntu within 5 days / 3 hours per day / one pc per person  setup?
<trekdanne> booya: you probably need to activate the upnp plugin in ktorrent
<runlevelten> urilock: by taskbar, do you mean kicker, or the actual taskbar applet that shows running windows?
<runlevelten> the panel or the applet?
<booya> trekdanne:  how do i i activate that ? :)
<urilock> uhh
<booya> alt+space ? :D
<urilock> the thing at the bottom
<urilock> lol
<booya> using the katapult? :)
<stdin> urilock: right click the panel, click Configure Panel, then have a look at the hiding options
<trekdanne> booya: go to ktorrent settings -> plugins -> look for upnp -> press load
<urilock> kooldock i think
<booya> aha
<runlevelten> you can move the panel to the top of the screen also, you know...
<booya> trekdanne:  : i`ve done that :)
<booya> but for nothing
<booya> btw... says that the port is blacklisted :|
<trekdanne> booya: maybe you should try another port?
<stdin> djwisdom: introduce them to the kubuntu way, the system settings app; the way permissions work; the package manager (and maybe wow them with compiz/beryl)
<djwisdom> stdin: gui first, then console eh?
<urilock> lol
<booya> trekdanne:  what ports i can use ? :)
<zorglu_> q. im trying to setup a anonymous ftp server, is there any doc on how to do that particular task ?
<urilock> i have a dock on the side and on the bottom
<stdin> djwisdom: yeah, most windows uses aren't used to the console (as it's so lame in windows)
<stdin> djwisdom: dip in to the console near the end, as an intro
<djwisdom> stdin: nice. what about troubleshooting issues? what's the kubuntu approach on that?
<trekdanne> booya: IIRC any port will do, but if you're in a hurry you might want to try if azureus works
<stdin> djwisdom: depends on the problem I guess :p but show them the many ways of getting help; forums, irc, help.ubuntu.com, wikis etc.
<booya> trekdanne:  azureus works on kubuntu? :D
<booya> i`m not in a hurry :) i have all the time from the world
<booya> :)
<booya> !info | azureus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<booya> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<booya> !link | azureus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<booya> :P
<djwisdom> stdin: agreed. that'll open their minds on community spirit as opposed to doing it the windoze way
<djwisdom> stdin: thanks! your quick reply is very much appreciated.
<stdin> djwisdom: yeah, you'll probably have to explain the meaning of open-source too, as opposed to freeware (good luck with that :p )
<booya> trekdanne:  now i have a problem :)
<stdin> have a good think about that
<booya> which azureus i have to download it ? :)
<trekdanne> booya: you should be able to install azureus from the K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<booya> source.zip , linux.tar.bz2 , wow
<stdin> booya: like ubotu said, it's in the universe repository, install with adept
<booya> it has it already there? :)
<trekdanne> much better using adept to automatically download software rather than doing it manually
<trekdanne> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<booya> on the way :)
<booya> loading :)
<dm> hello
<trekdanne> hi
<dm> I am user Kuduntu
<dm>     
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<trekdanne> booya: if you don't like azureus it should probably be possible to get ktorrent up, but no need if you do like azureus :)
<dm> azureus ?
<dm> what is it ?
<booya> trekdanne:  i`m not the person who should like something to use it :) if it works i dont need something else :)
<booya> especially on something which i dont know how to use it as linux :)
<zorglu_> dm: a bittorrent client http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<urilock> is azureus just for videos?
<stdin> urilock: it's a bittorrent client
<stdin> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<zorglu_> urilock: there are 2 versions of azureus. 3.0 which is having the 'video stuff' and 2.5 which is the pure bittorrent
<urilock> ah
<urilock> thanks
<urilock> i think i got azureus vuze or something
<TheGateKeeper> how do you do a none interactive fsck?
<urilock> how do i install window decorations? D:
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: probably with the -p option
<TheGateKeeper> thanks stdin
<kaminix2> Any ideas as to why Kopete is so bad at connecting to MSN recently?
<booya> stdin: when i want to put a file on another partition it says that i dont have enough priviledges
<booya> what can i do
<stdin> what type of partition/filesystem ?
<booya> from media
<booya> what was before D: and E:
<Garmo> why is my Kubuntu booting into console instead of X?
<stdin> booya: is it ntfs?
<booya> yes
<stdin> booya: have you installed ntfs write support (ntfs-3g) ?
<booya> i guess not :)
<stdin> Garmo: what graphics card?
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | booya
<ubotu> booya: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Garmo> geforce 2 something
<stdin> Garmo: did you install the binary nvidia driver?
<Garmo> no
<stdin> Garmo: hmm, has it ever booted in to X before?
<Garmo> no
<stdin> haw did you install it? from the liveCD ?
<Garmo> From livecd yes
<stdin> hmm
<Garmo> It's fairly fresh install
<stdin> Garmo: try this in the terminal: 'sudo dpkg-recinfigure xserver-xorg' when it asks what driver, choose "nv"
<urilock> i downloaded a window decoration and dont know how to use it
<urilock> any suggestions?
<stdin> Garmo: would help if i spelt that right "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kaminix2> reply-to-self: rm -dfvr ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and restart of kopete solved problem. :p
<Garmo> k, gonna try it in a moment
<stdin> urilock: what one?
<stdin> Garmo: after you do that, (write this down if it helps), do: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" , if that still fails, do the 1st command again, but choose the "visa" driver, that should give you some basic graphics support and let you install the binary driver package
<urilock> uhh
<urilock> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/DarkLight?content=50106
<stdin> urilock: that's an emerald theme
<stdin> urilock: for use with beryl/emerald
<urilock> oh?
<urilock> should i be looking under deKorator
<urilock> or native
<stdin> urilock: under "Native KDE 3.2 +"
<urilock> ok thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pruebes> Hi
<dablitz> good morning channel
<dablitz> is there anyone awake
<pruebes> good morning dablitz
<dablitz> i was wondering if I can get some help
<Ace2016> Hi all
<trekdanne> sure just ask
<dablitz> I am running kubuntu feisty and want to use hg dvb drivers instead of the default kernel. I am using the apt-get source kernel for 2.6.20 and after building (clean build) and reboot I get kernel panic : VFS on mounted molume...what could that mean
<stdin> dablitz: did you make an initramfs to go with the vmlinuz?
<dablitz> no I used the command make-kpkg kernel_image
<dablitz> i do not know how to make an initramfs
<stdin> dablitz: also, I should mention, you don't need to recompile the whole kernel just to build a driver
* genii sips a coffee and tries to wake up
<dablitz> its the only way I know how
<kgx> hey. this may be a noobish question, but is there anyway i can make gnome applications (in kde) access ssh folders? i'm guessing if i could mount fish, it could be done?
<stdin> dablitz: can I see the page where you got the driver from, I'll take a look at it
<dablitz> sure - linuxtv.org the mercurial drivers
<stdin> kgx: gnome apps can't use fish (as it's a kde thing), gnome uses a thing called "gnome-vfs"
<stdin> kgx: search for that in adept
<kgx> stdin: thanks :)
<Phoenix92x> hi, which channel would be best to ask about installing Dell Printer Drivers?
<stdin> dablitz: did you see this guide http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/HOW_TO_Installing_DVB ?
<dablitz> yes
<Garmo> stdin did both nv and visa, no help
<stdin> dablitz: did you follow that guide?
<dablitz> no I followed the guide from www.hoochvdr.info
<stdin> dablitz: that one should work much better, but you can try making an initramfs for your new kenel with "sudo update-initramfs -k (the kernel version you built) -c"
<stdin> Garmo: dose the system have internet access ?
<Garmo> yes
<stdin> Garmo: ok, can you tell me what "uname -r" shows
<dablitz> thanks stdin
<Garmo> 2.6.20-15-generic
<stdin> Garmo: ok, type this in: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic nvidia-glx
<Phoenix92x> if anyone has any experience installing dell print drivers please let me know, my install keeps telling me I either don't have SANE installed, CUPS installed or Ghostscript installed, but which foo shows them. Install hangs at 98%, thanks
<Garmo> installing
<Garmo> stdin reboot now?
<stdin> Garmo: now run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<urilock> jeez im really bored...
<Phoenix92x> man...I woke up at 5:30 or so after going to bed at 1:30, bigass clap of thunder woke me up and then I was...well....awake
<Phoenix92x> I tried to make some iced tea for the caffeine and started putting ice in the tea kettle...lol
<Garmo> stdin k
<urilock> haha
<Phoenix92x> after which I paused for a moment, "ahhh...the old needing caffeine before brewing caffeine paradox..."
<stdin> Garmo: once that's done, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' again
<Garmo> ok
<stdin> anything happen?
<Phoenix92x> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Garmo> noup
<stdin> Garmo: can you post what "lspci | grep VGA" shows
<BetaTester> Hi stdin :) How are you?
<Garmo> 31:00:0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev a1)
<stdin> ok BetaTester, enjoying my 3rd coffee :p
<handy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> Garmo: ahh, you need the older driver. ok, do "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<BetaTester> :),stdin you'd better lower the tempo
<stdin> BetaTester: nah, I'm not that bad :)
<Garmo> stdin next? :)
<d3vdil> somebody can help me to install bochs
<d3vdil> ?
<stdin> Garmo: 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' again
<stdin> d3vdil: install it with adept/apt
<d3vdil> adept/apt?
<Garmo> still nothing
<stdin> d3vdil: either adept, or apt
<d3vdil> sudo apt-get install bochs
<stdin> yeah
<Ace2016> sudo apt-get install synapticm then Alt+f2 kdesu synaptic, search and install
<BetaTester> stdin, I have several installs of (k)ubuntu. If I do an apt-get upgrade I receive cups 1.2.2 (stock 1.2.0). However 1.2.2 is not listed anywhere?
<mattie> hey all
<stdin> BetaTester: that's because that
<Ace2016> hi
<eric__> hallo
<d3vdil> I excute this command but " sudo apt-get install bochs " but no result
<stdin> BetaTester: opps. that's because that's the latest
<BetaTester> stdin, good point but I want to ugprade only cupsys How do I do this?
<BetaTester> stdin, apt-get install cupsys says 1.2.0 i the lateest prior to upgrade
<eric__> iemand verstand van klear of linuxmce
<SlimeyPe1e> d3vdil: make sure you have universe enabled
<stdin> !nl | eric__
<ubotu> eric__: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<eric__> bedankt ga ik daar eens kijken
<BetaTester> stdin, any idea how to upgrade only cupsys? (I have all repos enabled in sources.list)
<stdin> BetaTester: that is the latest version in the repos then
<stdin> BetaTester: what version of (k)kubuntu ?
<BetaTester> stdin, 6.06.1 LTS 1. If I do apt-get install cupsys it says 1.2.0 is the lates 2. If I do apt-get upgrade it upgrades cups to 1.2.2 + all the rest which is not necessary
<stdin> Garmo: can you run "sudo apt-get install curl", then "wget http://stdin.pastebin.us/?dl=38889 -O nopaste" and "chmod +x nopaste"
<urilock> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<d3vdil> SlimeyPe1e, you mean this line in source list
<pag> BetaTester, iirc the specific package can be upgraded with "..upgrade packagename" in your case probably: "sudo apt-get upgrade cupsys"
<stdin> BetaTester: hmm, try sudo aptitide install cupsys
<d3vdil> deb-src
<d3vdil> i del the # before the link
<Garmo> I don't know if this helps but I was asked to run cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -E "(\(WW\)|\(EE\))" it gave me these errors (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable, (EE) xf860penSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<SlimeyPe1e> d3vdil: no, not deb-src. The line should begin with "deb ".
<BetaTester> pag apt-get upgrade cupsys upgrades everything :(
<SlimeyPe1e> d3vdil: there is another line in there which just starts with "deb", you need to uncomment that too
<stdin> Garmo: those errors wouldn't stop the server from starting
<SlimeyPe1e> d3vdil: and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<pag> BetaTester, everything or just the depencies of cupsys?
<d3vdil> like that : deb http://.....ubuntu/ edgy universe
<SlimeyPe1e> yeah
<d3vdil> the two link
<d3vdil> deb and deb-src
<SlimeyPe1e> d3vdil: yep. Uncomment, save the file, and then run sudo apt-get update.
<d3vdil> ok
<SlimeyPe1e> then you should be able to install bochs.
<BetaTester> pag I have about 70 packages in the list including OO, ssh, language packs, evolution
<BetaTester> iptables... etc
<viktor> excuse me, but how can i kill a running program that froze up?
<BetaTester> firefox
<Garmo> stdin did that
<BetaTester> many not related to cupsys :(, pag
<SlimeyPe1e> viktor: killall -9 <program name>.   e.g.: killall-9 firefox-bin    will kill firefox.
<viktor> thanks ill try it
<stdin> Garmo: ok, now do ' ./nopaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf  '
<d3vdil> you should do an update after i can install bochs :)
<viktor> nice, it worked thanks
<SlimeyPe1e> viktor: no problem
<stdin> viktor: you can use "xkill" too, just run "xkill" and click the window (for GUIs)
<pag> BetaTester, my last guess: " sudo apt-get install cupsys:2.0.2 " (if 2.0.2 is the correct version)
<viktor> sweet, thanks stdin
<BetaTester> thanks for the help pag ,but I cannot see the package listed...However full upgrade installs it :(
<d3vdil> thanks all :) SlimeyPe1e, stdin ...
<pag> BetaTester, ok. Sorry I couldn't help.
<SlimeyPe1e> no problem d3vdil :)
<BetaTester> np, pag
<stdin> BetaTester: any reason you don't want it to just upgrade all packages?
<nico__> excuse me, anyone know how to configure grub so it load Windows Vista?
<stdin> Garmo: it should give you a URL back, post that here
<BetaTester> :D , pretty good stdin, I have a tightvnc terminal. If I do a complete upgrade I receive an unpleasant ksplash problem, which I could not analyze enought to determine the source. I had to stop kspash
<BetaTester> stdin, *ksplash
<Garmo> stdin after that it gave me these two lines: .nopaste: line1: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline' | ./nopaste: line 1 `<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso8859-1"?>
<stdin> BetaTester: does "apt-cache policy cupsys" show that there is a newer version available ?
<urilock> bored people: whats your favourite game you play on your kubuntu?
<stdin> Garmo: hmm ok, 1 sec
<BetaTester> stdin, it says Installed: 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06   Candidate: 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06
<BetaTester> stdin however cupsys is still 1.2.0 I have not upgraded yet
<rajkalyan> hi everuone
<stdin> BetaTester: it says you have
<rajkalyan> i need help setting up my trendnet tew421pc
<BetaTester> stdin, I canceled the long upgrade...Strange it did install in 30 seconds :|
<rajkalyan> :-?
<rajkalyan> (gb)
<stdin> Garmo: ok, try "rm nopaste && wget http://stdin.110mb.com/nopaste.txt && mv nopaste.txt nopaste"
<rajkalyan> i need help setting up ym wireless card
<vlt> Hello. Wich packages do I need to let k3b burn audio cds from mp3 files? I installed libxine-extracodecs and libmad0 but k3b still complains ...
<stdin> vlt: libk3b2-mp3
<BetaTester> stdin, thanks for the help
<vlt> stdin: Thank you.
<stdin> BetaTester: how do you know cupsys is still on the old version?
<Garmo> stdin it says "nopaste.txt" saved
<stdin> Garmo: now do "chmod +x nopaste" and ' ./nopaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' again
<BetaTester> stdin, It is 1.2.2 This happened after I issued "sudo aptitide install cupsys" It was the same list as if I did apt-get upgrade but maybe cupsys installed in the first 30 seconds before I cancel it
<stdin> oh, ok :p
<BetaTester> stdin, do you know someone very good at GS? I need to ask some things that are beyond my knowledge.
<stdin> BetaTester: try #ghostscript ?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what the boot option pci=conf1 does?
<BetaTester> stdin, I have some specific problems with 7 Konica Minolta printers. I guess this might be a wrapper problem but I found a workaround with GS. I have tried #ghostscript several times but the result resembles #cups :D
<Garmo> stdin http://stdin.pastebin.us/?dl=38891
<stdin> BetaTester: ahh, I don't know anyone in particular that's good with GS (and I know I'm not)
<BetaTester> stdin, ok I will dig myself a little more to see what happens
<stdin> Garmo: hmm, ok, do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and move to the line with "Driver   "nvidia" "
<frax> anyone know how to fix settings with xserver-xorg-video-intel that gives huge fontsize?
<stdin> frax: gutsy?
<frax> yeah
<ubuntu> hi when i boot my system i getto grub error 17 any quick ideas
<stdin> frax: #ubuntu+1
<frax> ok ty.
<ubuntu> i am using the live cd now
<stdin> ubuntu: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Garmo> stdin found it
<ubuntu> but i more likelz think that someone in my house delete one partition with ubuntu on it, XP is still on it
<administrator> Ciao
<administrator> c' qualche italiano?
<stdin> Garmo: ok, under that line, put press tab and put "BusID" then press tab again and put: "PCI:31:00:0"
<stdin> !it | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> Garmo: put "PCI:31:00:0" in quotes, but not BusID
<Garmo> ok
<stdin> Garmo: then save with Ctrl-o and exit with Ctrl-x
<stdin> Garmo: then do ' ./nopaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' again, so I can see it
<dablitz> ok got my kernel up and running
<Garmo> stdin http://stdin.pastebin.us/?dl=38892
<dablitz> but I lost the ability to mount smb drives
<dablitz> stdin: do you know what would cause the ability to loose samb mounts
<Garmo> stdin there's a typo :)
<Garmo> I'll fix it
<stdin> Garmo: yeah, change the . to a :
<stdin> dablitz: how are you mounting them?
<Garmo> ye
<stdin> Garmo: once that's done, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dablitz> mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxxxx,password=xxxxxxxx,rw //<ip address><share> /<local folder>
<stdin> dablitz: and what's the error ?
<AloBlumenau> I'm having problem with samba
<AloBlumenau> the problem is: I have tree accounts shared with samba, all using same conf... when I login using windows, the first one ask for password, I provided, and the access is granted. When I accesss \\localhost\seconduser, it didn't ask for password, show me the folder but I don't have write permissions, even read permission
<BetaTester> stdin, can you take a look at this: www.niti95.com/temp/sample.txt
<BetaTester> stdin, I upgraded :( ksplash i telling me this. The virtual session is working but this could be a problem I guess
<dablitz> 3810: Connection to 192.168.xxx.xx failed
<stdin> BetaTester: I don't develop ksplash, so I can't read the backtrace. you'd have to attach it to a bug report
<Garmo> stdin still nothing
<BetaTester> ok, stdin
<stdin> Garmo: ok, ' ./nopaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log '
<stdin> dablitz: was it working with another kernel?
<dablitz> yes
<Garmo> stdin http://stdin.pastebin.us/?dl=38893
<stdin> Garmo: ok, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file again, but change "31:00:0" to "1:00:0"
<stdin> dablitz: it may be the kernel support for smb isn't working in that one then
<stdin> dablitz: you can try by "sudo modprobe smbfs" maybe
<Garmo> stdin still same problem :)
<stdin> Garmo: ' ./nopaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' again please
<Garmo> stdin http://stdin.pastebin.us/?dl=38894
<Assid> yoza
<stdin> Garmo: anything on tty7?
<Garmo> no
<Garmo> well, maybe I'll just reinstall it :)
<stdin> Garmo: do, 'sudo dpkg-reconfgiure -phigh xserver-xorg" and choose medium when setting the monitor option, then choose 1024x768@60 (or whatever the max option for your monitor is)
<stdin> looking at the log, it seem the sync frequencies are out of range
<Garmo> ok
<Garmo> I'll try
<d3vdil> plz how can i resolve this problem
<d3vdil> when i excute this command
<d3vdil> i get error on
<d3vdil> ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<stdin> what's the full error?
<d3vdil> sudo apt-get update
<d3vdil> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<stdin> d3vdil: try changing the mirror (for now)
<d3vdil> Err http://.....ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<stdin> d3vdil: the problem will go away eventually, but it's to do with the server, not you
<seishinbyou> $B$3$s$P$s$o(B
<khaije1> so how do i access a usb stick as a device w/o having the fs mounted?
<Garmo> stdin no help
<d3vdil> ok i will chan source list
<khaije1> i need to do partition ops on a flash chip and the fact that it's mounted is blocking
<stdin> khaije1: unmount it
<khaije1> stdin: it's not accessible at all when i do that, do you know what i mean it seems like a cache 22
<stdin> Garmo: hmm, I'm a bit lost then, I don't have an nvidia card to even try it on
<Garmo> no problem
<Garmo> thanks for the help anyway :)
<stdin> khaije1: no, not "safely remove" just unomunt, something like "pumount /media/disk"
<khaije1> stdin: yr a wealth of knowledge, thank you
<stdin> Garmo: you could try copping the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the liveCD session to the disk and using that
<stdin> khaije1: :)
<PP188> hi, someone know why my notebook when run standy by mode it show a screen red and stop... sorry my english..
<stdin> PP188: there is a #ubuntu-br (and #ubuntu-pt ) if you want
<seishinbyou> Is there any software that allows editing/writing of dBase III/IV files?  I know dbview can display the contents, but I need to run dBase programs
<PP188> stdin: but they couldnt help me
<khaije1> stdin: not only did that work, but it filled an annoying absence in my knowledge!!!
* khaije1 summarizes by saying: w00t!
<stdin> khaije1: heh, no problem :)
<seishinbyou> What is Japanese language channel
<stdin> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<miles_> hello?
<trekdanne> yes ?
<miles_> sorry i was testing something
<miles_> wanted to make sure i was online
<seishinbyou> Is there any reason why skim would just stop converting text in things like firefox?
<martijn81> miles_: ping a host then
<elite101> hey i have Kubuntu i386 and there is a firefox that is i686 are they the same? x86 prossecor?
<elite101> or is it 64bit?
<trekdanne> seishinbyou: actually no. :) are you sure you got the right mode set up and active
<stdin> elite101: get firefox from adept
<trekdanne> elite101: i686 is pentium and later
<SlimeyPe1e> elite101: i686 is 32-bit, as is i386.
<elite101> okay well i have pentium 3 551Mhz will that work
<elite101> firefox from adept is only version 1.5
<seishinbyou> I installed in Japanese and many applications work fine, but Firefox and Openoffice sometimes stop converting characters
<seishinbyou> leave only blank spaces, but I can get it if I try converting the same thing over and over again
<SlimeyPe1e> elite101: yeah it'll work
<stdin> elite101: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<SlimeyPe1e> elite101: version 2.0 is available for the latest release of Kubuntu (Feisty)
<elite101> yeah u c i have kubuntu 6.06.1 lts Dapper
<elite101> will it still work? the 2.0 firefox?
<SlimeyPe1e> elite101: yes, if you follow the link that stdin gave you
<stdin> elite101: if you follow the guide I gave you it should
<elite101> okay
<elite101> but he said (feisty) so i didnt think it would apply to me
<SlimeyPe1e> elite101: no, I said feisty :)
<miles_> gutsy gibbon is weaksauce
<SlimeyPe1e> elite101: it's only installed by default in Feisty and Edgy but if you follow that tutorial you can make it work in Dapper
<trekdanne> seishinbyou: strange. i'd never any problems with skim and anthy, maybe people in #ubuntu-jp know more about this
<elite101> okay
<elite101> i can use windows firefox 2.0 but its very slow thou
<elite101> this way i can get shockwave working but i had to do a re-install i messed up something
<seishinbyou> I wonder if it is somewhat common problem.  This happens on others computers too sometimes
<seishinbyou> I can search though.  Thank you
<elite101> if i get a "vista" theme for KDE will i need alot of ram? should 292mb work for it?
<stdin> elite101: it's just a theme, not actually vista
<zlz> hello everybody, do you expect KDE4 ?
<trekdanne> late october i think
<SeanTater> I just wrote some DVDs in my DVD recorder, but when I set them into my computer, it says "no medium found". Why?
<voln> hello how can I mount cdrom in Kubuntu.
<SeanTater> I even tried it with and without the disks finalized..
<SeanTater> voln: In most cases it will have a popup telling you than you can view it "In a new window". did you not get a popup for that?
<elite101> hey does "Klipboard" copy key strokes? and logs them? or only ones u copy and paste?
<voln> Not new window
<trekdanne> elite101: only copy&paste
<Assid> stupid mozilla
<voln> Only emty directory cdrom
<Assid> eating all my ram
<seishinbyou> mozilla does that
<Assid> actually not all .. say 1/3rd of my usage is mozilla
<trekdanne> yea, better to stick with konqueror :P
<Assid> 383mb used
<Assid> trekdanne: has issues opening some sites
<elite101> konqueror load faster than mozilla
<Assid> well thats cause its part of the initial load
<trekdanne> how much memory do you have assid?
<elite101> my opinion
<Assid> konqueror does the same thing as explorer on windows.. integrate to the desktop
<Assid> trekdanne: ALOT!
<Assid> 1.5GB :P
<elite101> not alot?
<seishinbyou> sometimes lynx is enough for me
<seishinbyou> when I don't want all the pretty pictures
<elite101> i have a 1tb of ram
<Assid> 1TB ram ?
<elite101> ;)
<Assid> nice !
<trekdanne> hehe
<elite101> i wish lol
<Assid> didnt know thats even possible
<elite101> well u can make a 1tb HDD of a swap partition but its not "ram"
<Assid> maybe by the time we reach star day 20432001
<trekdanne> yea lynx is nice but more often than not you need images to navigate the site
<elite101> lol well there is now 8gb ram and 16gb
<Assid> yeah
<stdin> Assid: it is possible
<bipolar> I have a server with 16GB of ram
<Assid> well.. i got tons of space left
<bipolar> But it has 8 cores too ;P
<seishinbyou> maybe rig something with aalib and elinks to emulate ascii representations of graphics?
<Assid> and stupid mozilla 2 is just slow
<elite101> lol i would use ur server as a normal PC
<elite101> 8cores
<Assid> im thinking of downgrading back to 1 atleast for thunderbird
<trekdanne> seishinbyou: maybe a little overkill
<seishinbyou> but that is half the fun
<elite101> well i was going to make a cluster but its with "red hat" i dont know how to use that Distro and it wouldnt been much for me to have a fast computer but with a Distro i dont use? will Kubuntu work for clusters?
<Assid> im gonna be buying a quad core, was actually gonna buy it already.. but decided might wait it out till the penryns
<stdin> Assid: 64bit system can use up to 16 exabytes of RAM
<elite101> there is a tut. on using "Red Hat" because its easy'r
<trekdanne> elite101: cluster = mosix??
<stdin> (17,179,869,184 gigabytes)
<Assid> stdin: theoretically.. you got a mobo pushing that?
<elite101> whats that?
<trekdanne> elite101: some cluster tool
<elite101> i c
<stdin> Assid: I didn't say I had it, just said it's possible to use 1TB
<elite101> well im very new but i have read on how to use "redhat" in a cluster but i would really wanna use kubuntu
<trekdanne> i did have a cluster set up with slack back in the days...
<MaTiAz> How do I get rid of the mouse middle button acting as paste?
<elite101> but maybe i can set-up the Slave "nodes" with red-hat and connect to them with kubuntu?
<elite101> lol i wish i had that^?
<elite101> lol i do
<MaTiAz> I want to use it to scroll faster than the scroll itself but it just pastes, and I hate it
<elite101> lol i did not know u can paste with the scroll button? that cool
<Riddell> elite101: Kubuntu does have redhat-cluster-suite
<elite101> mhm
<trekdanne> standard X11-copy
<trekdanne> reshat-cluster-suit? is that based on Mosix?
<elite101> well my cluster will only consist of 5 pentium3's 550Mhz
<elite101> not for a server just for myself
<elite101> lol
<SeanTater> voln: still here?
<voln> yes
<elite101> well if i add ram to all of them will it all add up like the prossecor power from all computers into one and all ram too? i read that they only explain about the prossec power?
<SeanTater> voln: pastebin the output of this command : mount
<trekdanne> elite101: it does not scale that well unfortunately...
<elite101> ahh
<gandimere> hello anyone have a minute to help me out with an install problem ?
<trekdanne> gandimere: sure, just ask
<elite101> but what is better More Ram or More CPU power?
<voln> sudo mount media/cdrom0?
<trekdanne> elite101: depends on the task
<elite101> mhmm
<trekdanne> elite101: compiling requires lots of both. maybe that's why distcc is so popular :P
<elite101> i noticed for older computer i need more RAM like a gig wich i will get but its only set at like 500mb/ps cuz i only have SD
<elite101> SD ram is slower than DDR
<SeanTater> voln: mount without options will tell you what is mounted. To mount that cdrom, do: mount /dev/hdc OR mount /media/cdrom0
<elite101> obv.
<karthikp> I have a question about using the bluetooth OBEX client in Kubuntu 7.04
<jhutchins> distcc works because there are a lot of seperate tasks that don't depend on preceeding tasks, so a lot of processing can be done in parallel.
<gandimere> I am trying to install kubuntu on a system and the mouse does not operate correctly  but I can put on a windows os an it works fine any suggestions ? I am installing from a kubuntu cd ver 6.06 lts....
<karthikp> Can someone help me with that?
* elite101 re-moved all bluetooth services
<stdin> gandimere: have you tried with a more recent version?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> really
<jhutchins> gandimere: Might help if we knew what the mouse was.
<elite101> Microsoft Serial mouse*
<elite101> ;P
* karthikp would prefer not to take such drastic actions...
<ivcircolo> ciao
<gandimere> compaq ps2 mouse
<patryko> Siema
<gandimere> I dont have a more recent version
<ivcircolo> ragazzi, ho un problema con samba
<jhutchins> gandimere: Does gdm work?
<voln> voln@voln-laptop:~$ mount/media/cdrom0
<voln> bash: mount/media/cdrom0: No such file or directory
<gandimere> system is set up on a kvm
<ivcircolo> mi da errore nt_status_access_denied
<Dr_Willis> odd. ive had no issues with my ps2 mice. You may want to google for some example xorg.conf files that use ps2 mice.
<Dr_Willis> ahh a a kvm! ... that can be an issue.
<jhutchins> !es | ivcircolo
<ubotu> ivcircolo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> voln: add a space after mount
<ivcircolo> no espagnol italian
<gandimere> this is my first install of kubuntu so I am a neophyte concerning this os
<jhutchins> ivcircolo: sorry.
<jhutchins> !it | ivcircolo
<ubotu> ivcircolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<booya> anyone knows what i have to setup if i have 5.1 audio system to be able to hear 5.1 ?
<booya> :)
<ivcircolo> ok
<SeanTater> voln: It's not all one word. place a space between the t in mount and the / in /media/cdrom0
<gandimere> so how do I proceed to correct this problem ?
<jhutchins> gandimere: Sorry, I need coffee.  You need to look through the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see what the possibilities for mouse settings are.
<voln> seanTater, thanks works
<gandimere> I cant even get to install before i have an issue  are you saying to install and then config the mouse?
<trekdanne> gandimere: go to console mode Ctr-Alt-F2
<ivcircolo> anyone know error connection to host win "nt_status_access_denied" with samba???
<trekdanne> gandimere: and figure out if anything's wrong with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> gandimere,  i recall kvm issues with the devices, when the kvm is not set to be on the linux box. when it powers up.
<Dr_Willis> with that Syngery program, i dont even want to use kvms any more. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find syngery
<Dr_Willis> if i can spell it right
<ubotu> Package/file syngery does not exist in feisty
<Dr_Willis> !find synegry
<ubotu> Package/file synegry does not exist in feisty
<gandimere> hmm okay ill look into the kvm as well thanks
<Dr_Willis> Synergy lets you easily share a single mouse and keyboard between multiple computers with different operating systems, each with its own display, without special hardware. It's intended for users with multiple computers on their desk since each system uses its own monitor(s).
<karthikp> I have a problem transfering files over bluetooth on Feisty.
<karthikp> The transfer works only one way (from phone to comp) and not the other.
<Dr_Willis> gandimere,  as a test dont use the kvm and see how well it works.
<ivcircolo> everyone have an idea on samba error ???
<karthikp> Chiefly, this is because the OBEX client can't seem (ever) to find the phone, even though it's discoverable and it's awaiting file transfer from the comp...
<gandimere> I will try that as well
<karthikp> Has anyone used bluetooth file transfer on a Kubuntu laptop successfully?
<gandimere> well i am off thank you dr_willis ill probably be back :-$
<karthikp> Bluetooth, anyone?
<voln> then how can i unmout?
<booya> anyone knows how can i make my system 5.1 audio to work on 5.1 and not on 2 channels only ? :)
<karthikp> bump...
<alexandros> hey!!
<BluesKaj> booya, check in kmix/switches/channel mode/dropdown
<stdin> karthikp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<booya> BluesKaj:  and where is that located? :)
<karthikp> Thanks..
<alexandros> I finally manages to net boot using ubunto netboot
<alexandros> managed
<booya> ah
<karthikp> Will read and return (hopefully not...)
<alexandros> but if I continue with install it will just go on and install ubuntu, not kubuntu
<alexandros> what should I do after that?
<karthikp> Ooh, I've been there.
<ksivaji> karthikp are you indian
<karthikp> When I make it connect from the CLI, it disconnects after like five seconds.
<BluesKaj> booya, click on the speaker icon in the panel
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<booya> BluesKaj:  found it
<booya> but no change :(
<stdin> alexandros: you can install kubuntu-desktop then apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop (if that doesn't work www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde )
<BluesKaj> alexandros , after installing ubuntu , install kubuntu-desktop
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<stdin> hey :)
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<BluesKaj> booya, you may need to reboot
<Dr_Willis> i just leave all the whatever-desktops installed
<lesik> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lesik> 
<lesik> 
<booya> BluesKaj:  okey
<booya> i will be back :D
<lesik> (
<lesik> 
<lesik> 
<endi> I think my internet is utter crap..
<stdin> lesik: you know the channel #ubuntu-ru
<Assid> there is professional support?
<karthikp> Okay, I need someway of making my laptop not drop the bluetooth connection to my phone.
<BluesKaj> !ru | lesik
<ubotu> lesik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<karthikp> hidd --connect works, but just for a sec or so.
<lesik> <stdin> )))
<karthikp> Then, the connection is dropped.
<alexandros> stdin: oh and its gonna be exactly as if I've installed it from the kubuntu CD?
<stdin> alexandros: yeah
<alexandros> awesome dude!!
<Pazy> How do you install grub on windows XP hard drive? Right now its on my second hdd (linux) but to boot linux I need to use boot menu then grub. Is there some simple intructions or a guide somewhere?
<trekdanne> Pazy: install grub to MBR?
<Pazy> How do I do that?
<Pazy> On a side note where is mbr? Is it on motherboard or main hdd?
<trekdanne> Pazy: it's the first second on the first hdd IIRC
<Pazy> Say that in english please lol
<trekdanne> Pazy: pressume you have you're /boot/menu.1st setup correctly you would run something like "grub-install"
<trekdanne> /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Pazy> And will win Xp (when I reinstall) right over that? (on MBR) I assume so
<trekdanne> yes Windows happily overwrite the MBR without prompting
<Pazy> I cant make head nor tail of what grub-install spat out
<stdin> trekdanne: you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trekdanne> yea that's right
<stdin> Pazy: something like "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" (if /dev/hda is the disk you want grub installed on)
<genii> Pazy: Avoid at all times to install grub to a subpartition of a drive
<Pazy> I have no idea where I want it installed to tbh. Because ive just used Ubuntu live CD to erase and reformat the drive Kubunt isnt detecting them right. Still thinks its old partitions (which it wont let me access). Maybe id be better doing this after the reinstall.
<zaraza> hi, I just installed Kubuntu, but I can't boot
<zaraza> every time I boot, I get the message "Invalid Compressed Format (error=2)"
<zaraza> how can I fix it?
<zaraza> I'm from the Live CD now
<booya> stdin:  still here? :)
<stdin> huh, yeah
<yukino> hola
<yukino> ayud20
<yukino> de ubuntu en espaol
<stdin> !es | yukino
<ubotu> yukino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> Pazy , can you DL and burn a disk ?
<Pazy> Of what?
<yukino> who is ubotu? is a person?
<Pazy> ubotu is a bot i beleive
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pazy> I knew I was right :D
<zaraza> any idea on how to solve the "invalid compressed format (error=2)" on boot?
<stdin> zaraza: post what "sudo fdisk -l" shows to pastebin (link to pastebin is in the topic)
<BluesKaj> if so try to burn supergrub disk, Pazy ...it'll help you either fix grub , or boot directly into kubuntu so you can edit the grubmenu lst file
<zaraza> ok, here I pasted what fdisk -l looks like --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33709/
<Pazy> Got one of them disks already
<booya> stdin: i`ve managed to solve the problem :) thanks :)
<stdin> zaraza: which partition is your root (or boot) partition?
<zaraza>  /dev/hda1
<Pazy> Im in Kubuntu btw, I can access it fine but I need to use the boot menu thing (F8 on first screen while im booting) and choose linux HDD then Kubuntu option. Grub itself is fine, as long as I can copy it to windows/first boot HDD im fine.
<Pazy> back in a min, chores.
<stdin> zaraza: try "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" then do "sudo -i" then "chroot /mnt", once in there try "update-initramfs -k all -u"
<[ifroog] > hi
<zaraza> stdin: that should be all? now I should reboot?
<stdin> zaraza: it doesn't have to be "all" but no harm in it, once it's done type "exit" a couple time until you're back to "ubuntu@ubuntu" then "sudo umount /mnt" then reboot
<BluesKaj> Pazy, then supergrub disk will restore your windows MBR if that's what your prob is .
<zaraza> stdin: ok, thanks
<m477> hello how can i upg python-gtk2 and python-glade2
<david__> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> good morning campers!  sleep well? i did!
<stdin> m477: use adept to do a full upgrade
<m477> stdin: but what is the command ?
<BluesKaj> yup Daisuke_Laptop, I did too :)
<stdin> m477: full upgrade in adept is equivalent to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<m477> stdin: i got error it told me that i need to repair that
<stdin> m477: post it to pastebin
<jussi01> hmmm, how do i download a package and all it dependent packages easily...??
<Pazy> back
<vincent> ...
<m477> stdin: what do you mean ?
<jussi01> without installing them...
<Pazy> My problem isnt the Windows MBR, its that Windows is my first hard drive and what gets booted first. So I want Grub there instead of my second hdd (which has linux).
<stdin> jussi01: apt-get --download-only install foo
<stdin> m477: post the error to the pastebin site
<vincent> 
<patricio> oies
<BluesKaj> jussi01, I've heard that using "aptitude" is supposed to bring all dependencies required with a pkg ...dunno for sure cuz i've found apt-get seems to find the right pkgs, in some situations when installing pkgs
<m477> stdin: i think i repaird that
<jussi01> hmm, I need build-essential
<BluesKaj> sometimes aptitude doesn't find the righr pkges so it doesn't install , where apt will
<stdin> jussi01: that's on the install cd
<SeicherlBoB> i have installed kmilo but i can't find the "button" in the systemsettings. do i have to config someting to get it up and running?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Pazy> So can someone help me?
<stdin> SeicherlBoB: tried running "kmilo" ?
<jussi01> stdin: are tyou certain?
<stdin> jussi01: yep
<SeicherlBoB> stdin: there's no programm like that
<jussi01> hmmm, well that certainly makes things easier...
<stdin> jussi01: put the CD in, "sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential" should do the job
<stdin> SeicherlBoB: hmm, try looking in "kcontrol"
<jussi01> stdin: thanks, its for my brother so he can compile the drivers for his usb modem... ;)
<stdin> jussi01: no problem :)
<Pazy> How do I find out what my second HDD is mounted as?
<stdin> jussi01: if he needs other packages, the "--print-uris" option to apt-get is nice :)
<stdin> Pazy: type "mount"
<urilock> hey!
<SeicherlBoB> stdin: ok, there is nothing about kmilo or thinkpad
<Pazy> Looks like its mounting as 2 partitions not 1 hdd. I need to know what to put so I can write to its boot sector thing
<zaraza> well, still the same problem, the system will not boot
<zaraza> error says : invalid compressed format (err=2) system halted
<compilerwriter> How do I mount a blasted thumb drive.  It has been so long since I have had to do this
<Pazy> USB thumb drive? Mine auto mounts. Never needed to change anything
<compilerwriter> Yes Pazy It did not show up on my desktop when I plugged it in.  Perhaps it is mounted but not showing an icon
<Pazy> I get that as well tbh, but its always in the media bit
<compilerwriter> I need to mount the thing manually as it did not show up in the dialog of places to store when I went to store the file.
<stdin> zaraza: is that with a thinkpad?
<compilerwriter> !thumb drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumb drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> compilerwriter: if you know the device node "pmount /dev/sd?? Name"
<compilerwriter> stdin I don't know the device node.
<stdin> compilerwriter: if you do not know the device node, look in "dmesg | tail" for it
<ivcircolo> NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED on share windows:  have anyone an idea ???
<Pazy> I cant seem to get the fdisk command to work
<compilerwriter> stdin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33711/
<compilerwriter> stdin doesn't seem to be there.
<BluesKaj> !usb drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> compilerwriter: try removing the device, then plugging it back in, then repeat the command
<ivcircolo> samba error: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED on share windows:  have anyone an idea ???
<Pazy> Im cant get grub to install to WinXP HDD's Mbr, i used fdisk to find out what the hdd is called then used sudo grub-install /dev/hda and it said it has no corrosponding BIOS drive
<llutz> ivcircolo: check your users
<Pazy> */dev/sdb
<stdin> ivcircolo: have you looked at the samba documentation at all?
<TooEarly> i've been using tovid to burn dvds and i'm using -vbitrate but it always comes out as a pretty crappy dvd. is there any linux program that auto-fits the dvd to the best quality?
<ivcircolo> llutz: yes
<zaraza> what if I just copy the initrd and vmlinuz from the CD to the boot hard disk?
<zaraza> will it work? I mean, I can't boot the machine :(
<stdin> zaraza: is that with a thinkpad?
<ivcircolo> stdin: yes
<zaraza> no, a desktop pc
<urilock> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaraza> a generic clone
<BluesKaj> ivcircolo, try this if you aren't too worried about security  : sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt , then , sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<zaraza> was running fine ubuntu 5.something
<urilock> whats the bot command for media players?
<zaraza> and I had the great idea to upgrade to kubuntu 7.04
<ivcircolo> llutz: my users are equal on win, linux and samba
<urilock> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<urilock> ah
<stdin> urilock: you can /msg ubotu media
<ivcircolo> my set security:  share
<stdin> zaraza: is this a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> ok then ivcircolo , do the commands
<urilock> thansk
<zaraza> yes, I formated the /dev/hda1 totally
<urilock> thanks
<zaraza> from the installation thingy
<TooEarly> jhutchins: you around
<zaraza> the installation ran fne, no errors, everything dandy
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: Yes, good morning.
<zaraza> went to the msg box about reboot ,did it, and never booted again
<zaraza> I'm from the live cd now
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: what dvd burning program did you recommend to me?
<stdin> zaraza: is that dapper, edgy or feisty ?
<seishinbyou> k3b
<clcar> hola
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: I like k3b - it just works.
<Pazy> Can someone help me with my prob?
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: I've never bothered to figure out cdrecord.
<zaraza> stdin: kubuntu 7.04, feisty fawn
<ivcircolo> BluesKaj: what commands ???
<clcar> no entiendo que esta vaina
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: well didn't you recommend a program that burns dvd video
<jhutchins_lt> Pazy: Sorry, our psychics are currently off-line.
<clcar> alguien me puede explicar
<stdin> !es | clcar
<ubotu> clcar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: Yeah, I like to tovid package
<stdin> Pazy: try "grub install --recheck /dev/hda"
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: ok, do you add any of your own commands to it? to get better video or anything? because i'm using -vbitrate and i get a little better video but not all the time
<TooEarly> and also the audio isn't too great.. sounds very hollow
<Pazy> says unrecognised command
<stdin> zaraza: I've herd that install from the alternate cd works with it
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: That takes a lot of experimentation.
<stdin> Pazy: erm, that's  "grub-install --recheck /dev/hda"
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: yeah i know.. it's been taking me forever to try to get something decent. i've been using 6600 which is alright i guess for a 700 meg movie
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: It's been a while since I messed with it, but there are two encoding programs you can use, try messing with that.
<TooEarly> mpeg2enc and ffmpeg right?
<ivcircolo> on my error samba no anyone ????
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: There are just so many options, and a lot depends on the input format.
<Pazy> It says /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: Right.
<Pazy> wait im a twat
<Pazy> forgot to substitute /hda for my drive :P
<stdin> ivcircolo: try #samba
<Pazy> retrying your suggestion
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: do you remember at all how big your movies came out to be
<stdin> Pazy: watch the language in here
<Pazy> thats a bad word?
<compilerwriter> I am beginning to wonder if it is not the thumb drive now.  I could not get any of my computers to recognize it.
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: I went for about 450M for a 1 hour episode, that way I can get six episodes on one disk.
<jhutchins_lt> Pazy: Worse in some cultures.  Use "twit" instead.
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: ok so the hour episodes i have are around... 250 or 300. so that quality i guess would be alright
<pag> compilerwriter, is it formated to any FS?
<jhutchins_lt> Pazy: Sorry,  i had missed your earlier description of the problem.
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: Yeah, I don't think I'd go much lower than that, but it also depends on what you're playing back on.  I have a pretty old conventional NTSC monitor.
<compilerwriter> it might be formatted to linux pag but still I put in this other thumb drive and my machine automounted it.
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: ah. yeah i have a nice HDTV widescreen so i want mine as highest quality as i can :)
<Nykonis> Can anyone help me? I can't seem to log into DalNet
<compilerwriter> I think I last used the drive as a boot for DSL
<zaraza> so, just copying the working boot image from the CD may work? or is a crazy idea
<Pazy> This output of that command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33713/
<zaraza> like a cp of the boot images from cd/boot to my hd/boot
<pag> compilerwriter, if the drive is new (or emptied) it might not have any FS, and therefor it can't be automounted
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: That sounds a little bit sparse then, I would expect that you'd want larger files.   Only thing I can recommend is experiment.
<compilerwriter> ok pag.
<compilerwriter> brb
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: alright
<urilock> ahh
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: I found avidemux to be a good  visual editor if you need to chop, splice, or change the format when you transcode.
<urilock> i just turned on desktop settings
<urilock> and it messed up my whole environment
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: Some good advice to be had in #tovid, and they can probably direct you to some lists where transcoding is discussed.
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: i haven't needed to really
<urilock> i cant see what im typing
<stdin> Pazy: that seemed to work then
<Pazy> What did it do?
<TooEarly> jhutchins_lt: i tried to talk in there.. no one responded :\
<jhutchins_lt> I had trouble getting some euro-spec videos to record cleanly in NTSC widescreen format.
<jhutchins_lt> TooEarly: Check at another time of day.
<TooEarly> yeah
<stdin> Pazy: install grub to the MBR of /dev/sdb
<urilock> all my docks are black boxes
<urilock> i turned them off
<urilock> i can see now
<urilock> my theme changed and everything :(
<Pazy> Think ive done that (used arrow to re do command) but the output is very similer to output of command you told me im not sure if i did it
<Pazy> ill reset and see
<shadowhywind> anyone know how i can disabe Sync To Vblank in Beryl
<jhutchins_lt> shadowhywind: Sorry, beryl-specific help is in #ubuntu-effects.
<shadowhywind> k thanks
<compilerwriter> so pag before I chuck this drive I should do what to verify that it indeed is junk?
<pag> compilerwriter, mm... you should probably istall qtparted and see what it says about that drive
<clcar_> necesito saber como ir al #ubuntu-es
<stdin> clcar_: /join #ubuntu-es
<trekdanne> in /proc/PID/status, what does the "Cpus_allowed" and "Mems_allowed" mean?
<trekdanne> kinda cryptic don't you think?
<stdin> trekdanne: #linux would probably be a better place to ask those types of technical questions
<trekdanne> stdin: kk
<llutz> trekdanne: http://lwn.net/Articles/127936/
<trekdanne> but ##linux is flooding as usual :P
<trekdanne> llutz: thx
<ScarFreewill> when I try to install kde4 beta1 (apt-get -s install kde4base-dev) I get the following: kde4base-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed and Depends: kdepimlibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ScarFreewill> i've got feisty aswell as feisty-backports in my repostory
<zaraza> what about this? if I do a chroot to my hard disk, can I upgrade stuff using aptitude?
<zaraza> like, upgrading the kernel to see if I can finally boot?
<compilerwriter> pag qtparted did not even see the thumb drive
<stdin> ScarFreewill: try with aptitude, it seems to work better (but report the problem in #kubuntu-devel )
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ok
<stdin> zaraza: don't see why not
<pag> compilerwriter, hmm... strange. I don't know why, sorry.
<compilerwriter> I think the drive got stepped on or something accidently.  It is just toast.  I didn't have anything important on it thankfully.
<zaraza> stdin: ok, i did that... now I will reboot... time to cross fingers...
<zaraza> stdin: well, I'm glad to say that worked
<zaraza> stdin: I'm now from the hard disk, the live cd sitting on my desktop
<zaraza> the solution was to chroot to the hard disk, and upgrade the kernel using aptitude
<zaraza> I don't know if I should fill that as a bug somewhere or something
<zaraza> because the md5 of the CD is ok, the mem test also ran fine, and the installation did not gave any errors
<stdin> zaraza: probably should, but not sure about the package to report it on, as it's the CD that seems out of date, anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu < for bugs
<ScarFreewill> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Moo> Could someone help, Kubuntu mounts memry cards as read only and it has mounted them as rw before
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jhutchins_lt> Moo: Is there an entry in fstab for the memory cards (when they are not mounted)?
<someguy> "cooperate" with windows. LOL
<jhutchins_lt> someguy: Precicely the definition of co-operate: to operate together.
<someguy> still sounds funny
<Moo> jhutchins_lt: No, but they have worked just fine before
<trekdanne> actually samba plays quite nicely with windows IMHO
<trekdanne> still need a implementation of Active Directory tho
<trekdanne> samba still needs that is not me :P
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what the nosmp boot option does
<sito> what is the name of paint of windows in kubuntu? it seem
<stdin> shadowhywind: I would guess it turns smp off
<shadowhywind> would it disable the use of a dual core?
<someguy> sito its called GIMP
<stdin> of dual core or more than one GUP
<stdin> CPU rather
<shadowhywind> dang, hehe
<sito> no.. gimp is a big program...
<shadowhywind> I am trying to get hibernation to work, and it only seams to work when i add nosmp at boot
<stdin> sito: Krita ?
<jhutchins_lt> Moo: Yeah, this is a known issue.
<sito> a program seem paint of microsoft
<sito> mmm no XD
<NickPresta> sito, kolourpaint?
<Moo> Aug 14 20:05:27 jalkahiki kernel: [12836.065921]  sdd: Write Protect is on
<stdin> sito: try asking in #kubuntu-es if you want
<sito> It is equal to the paint of microsoft, very equally
<stdin> Moo: is it a card that has a switch? for write protection ?
<NickPresta> sito, `apt-cache search paint`. Have fun trying them all :)
<sito> thanks
<Moo> stdin: No, but now it works again, and I didn't even change anything
<stdin> weird :p
<trekdanne> IIRC mspaint.exe works under WINE too, if you want the exact same stuff
<sito> gpaint is the name :D
<stdin> figures it would be a gnome app...
<speaker219> Does anyone know if it's possible to run a WindowsXP system that is already installed on another partition inside of linux in a virtual machine?
<zorglu_> wow i try to get winxp to read ubuntu dir :) i dont get xp :)
<zorglu_> speaker219: it is. i did it today
<Pazy> Ive gotten Grub on my WinXP Hard drive as well but it dosent work. Something about an unsupported format. If i edit menu.lst will that affect the WinXP grub? if not how can I edit it
<zorglu_> speaker219: nothing about 'partition' tho. i use virtual box which use normal files
<yukino> ayudadpkg --configure -a'
<yukino> en espaol
<yukino> ayudadpkg --configure -a'
<zorglu_> ?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<speaker219> wait what do you mean zorglu_?
<zorglu_> speaker219: 1. it is possible to install xp under a linux virtual box 2. no partition involved
<speaker219> i want to run my current XP install inside a VM
<zorglu_> !virtualbox | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<zorglu_> speaker219: this is what i used
<speaker219> can i just sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<speaker219> apparently not :P
<Pazy> Anyone able to help me?
<Pazy> It seems not
<BluesKaj> Pazy, depends what your prob is
<zorglu_> speaker219: read th epage it is all explained here
<Pazy> BluesKaj: Look up :P
<urilock> hey
<ScarFreewill> !info dbus-x11
<ubotu> Package dbus-x11 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<speaker219> you know XP can read ubuntu partitions?
<zorglu_> !tab | speaker219
<speaker219> what does that do?
<stdin> speaker219: there is a driver for XP, but it can be buggy
<speaker219> yeah
<speaker219> it's an IFS
<ubotu> speaker219: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<esra_> hi
<speaker219> i installed it recently, haven't had any problems so far
<speaker219> !tab
<speaker219> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<speaker219> woops
<BluesKaj> we're not here to hold your hand Pazy , you have to try to help yourself too
<esra_> is there anybody to speak tome!!:)
<speaker219> Kubuntu is alot less popular than ubuntu, i gather.
<BluesKaj> ppl here have made some vg  suggestions , but if you choose to ignore them , then you will continue to have problems
<speaker219> I used ubuntu, and installed kubuntu-desktop and I love it.
<BluesKaj> !ask | esra_
<ubotu> esra_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<speaker219> !ubuntu | speaker219
<speaker219> uh oh
<speaker219> ubotu has left :O
<esra_> hey i'm new here and wanna talk about
<esra_> do u get me
<esra_> ??
<stdin> erm, ubotu's having some technical issues right now...
<speaker219> yeah, okay
<BluesKaj> ask your question, esra_
<speaker219> i hope i didn't just screw it up :P i typed !ubuntu | speaker219
<esra_> how r u??
<PP188> PP188:
<speaker219> then it said ubotu has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<stdin> speaker219: no, it wasn't you :p
<esra_> im turkish
<esra_> :)
<urilock> i went there a couple months ago
<speaker219> stdin, what's wrong with the bot
<stdin> he's having a bad day
<stdin> servers are moving about
<urilock> tha bounty huntaa
<yeniklasor> How can I learn my IP from terminal ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: ifconfig
<speaker219> when i run ifconfig, it says "RX bytes:68922139 (65.7 MiB) " what does that mean"
<stdin> that how much data you've received
<tobias_> ip addr works as well :)
<yeniklasor> stdin : Not local ip. I wanna learn my real IP like a website ip
<yeniklasor> or this irc how see us
<yeniklasor> that IP
<tobias_> yeniklasor: try ip addr
<stdin> yeniklasor: /whois yeniklasor
<speaker219> go to http://whatismyip.com/ it gives your outside IP
<miles_> Biovore: what is up with gumstix?
<someguy> yeniklasor that is your "real" ip even though it may be rfc 1918 private address space
<tobias_> okay, now I see what he was talking about
<tobias_> my fault, sorry
<speaker219> http://whatismyip.com/ gives you the outside IP to
<yeniklasor> stdin : No. Look my ip 85.96.23*.***  . How to learn this with terminal ?
<someguy> yeniklasor - depends on what you want to do
<khaije1> yeniklasor: examine the output of the ifconfig command
<miles_> does anyone know of a lite version of jboss?
<speaker219> ifconfig does not give the outside IP address
<someguy> yeniklasor - ipconfig is going to give it to you your local IP not the IP of a gateway, firewall, router.. etc
<khaije1> oh, misunderstood the question
<speaker219> yeniklasor: i don't know if its possible in terminal, but http://whatismyip.com/ will tell you, so you could always do something like lynx http://whatimsyip.com/ if you really wanted it from terminal
<urilock> blocking out your ip isnt worth it
<urilock> --> yeniklasor has joined this channel (n=yeniklas@85.96.230.229).
<urilock> lol
<yeniklasor> you mean it is impossible
<yeniklasor> urilock :D
<urilock> heh
<yeniklasor> this irc has a bug
<yeniklasor> why it is showing my ip
<yeniklasor> :D
<stdin> no, it's not a bug
<someguy> thats by design
<someguy> use a proxy if you want something else listed
<someguy> lol
<stdin> or get a cloak, like me :)
<BluesKaj> or get a cloak
<yamal> or get your own ip block :p
<speaker219> yeniklasor, do you still want to get your public IP in terminal?
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zorglu_> q. where can i find SWAT ?
<someguy> google.com
<khaije1> it is assigned by your ISP and generally subject to change. tcpip is designed so that you don't really need to know so it's not a a job for the OS
<stdin> !info swat
<miles_> does anyone know of a jboss lite/
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<yeniklasor> speaker219 : yes
<speaker219> sudo apt-get install lynx, then you can go type the command lynx http://www.whatismyip.com/
<zorglu_> stdin: thanks
<urilock> are the red names admins?
<someguy> http://osiris.shmoo.com/
<someguy> oops
<speaker219> no
<someguy> http://www.samba.org/samba/GUI/
<someguy> sorry
<stdin> speaker219: you cheat
<someguy> wrong link on the first one
<yeniklasor> stdin : What is cloak ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: do /whois stdin
<speaker219> what do you mean stdin?
<drewcipher> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloak
<someguy> cloak is a type of loose garment that is worn over indoor clothing and serves the same purpose as an overcoatit protects
<someguy> lol
<stdin> yeniklasor: my IP address is hidden, so instead of stdin@MY-IP, people see stdin@pdpc/supporter/active/stdin
<knightz> how do you get 3ddesk in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> hmm swat doesnt support xinetd :)
<urilock> i love my air pressure chair
<harlequinade> has anyone had problems with shippit's CD's?
<stdin> can't say I have
<knightz> how do you get 3ddesk in kubuntu? compiz algx and stuff?
<urilock> is 3dblender worth getting?
<knightz> yes
<ScarFreewill> harlequinade: no, I use it quite often hence my country's internet is slow and expencive its even faster to use shipit then to download
<knightz> well i'd say so
<harlequinade> I'm just having a major pain trying to get a shared install from a shiippit CD of Edgy
<miles_> swat supports inetd
<ScarFreewill> !beryl|knightz
<ubotu> knightz: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<knightz> so does it work with intel 915gm cards?
<miles_> knightz: i run it with that card on my work laptop right now
<miles_> it works, but it can get laggy and there are some AA issues
<miles_> its satisfactory though
<knightz> so do you get the 3d cube working?
<stdin> 915m is more than powerful enough for beryl
<miles_> yea
<knightz> cause the reason i started using kubuntu was ubuntu was too slow with my hardware and buggy!!
<zorglu_> q. when i connect swat on http://localhost:901, it ask me for a username/password, any idea about which username/password it is talking about ?
<speaker219> 915GM!
<miles_> kde is probably more resource intensive than gnome
<miles_> you should really switch to xubuntu if that is ur concern
<miles_> xfce ftw
<stdin> miles_: heh, no
<miles_> what?!!?!?!!
<stdin> kde is not more recourse intensive at all
<miles_> compared to gnome?
<knightz> nah...xfce nah... hell no
<miles_> xfce ftl
<urilock> it depends if you have laggy things turned on
* ScarFreewill cheers war :P
<zorglu_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> miles_: yes, compared to gome
<zorglu_> -offtopic is good channel for war
<miles_> this isnt off topic
<Tm_T> no it's not
<miles_> and we arent warring
<stdin> zorglu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<zorglu_> stdin: thanks
<knightz> well i one my have faith in *buntu aleast with kubuntu
<knightz> well i once more have faith in *buntu aleast with kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> kde uses about 30% less ram/cpu than gnome.
<knightz> yes it does
<jhutchins_lt> That's with the current releses, it comes and goes, but current advantage is kde.
<knightz> i now feel the power of my hardware
* jhutchins_lt wishes he had recorded the bench reference that showed that...
<Ahmuck> will kubuntu run on 256 mb ram?
<knightz> the kubuntu install rocks alot
<stdin> Ahmuck: depends on the CPU
<Ahmuck> athlon 1800
<yeniklasor> stdin : There is a Php code that show visitor's ip. What was it do you know
<stdin> Ahmuck: what speed is that?
<knightz> i tried it with a 4oomhz nd 128mb and it was pretty fast with 1gig of swap aleast
<Ahmuck> about 1.6
<stdin> yeniklasor: I don't do PHP :p
<yeniklasor> stdin : ok :D
<stdin> Ahmuck: should so yes
<Ahmuck> any reason to have 10g swap ?
<yeniklasor> stdin asp ? :P
<jhutchins_lt> Ahmuck: Yes, but you need to be a bit diciplined about how much stuff you run.
<speaker219> <?php echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']  ?> FTW
<yeniklasor> speaker219 : checking
<stdin> Ahmuck: 10GB? no, I'd say you'd need a 1-2GB swap
<jhutchins_lt> Ahmuck: If you get into swap preformance really dies.
<urilock> i have a 1gb swap
<zorglu_> to config samba is a pain :)
<jhutchins_lt> much more than 2g swap is pretty pointless.
<jhutchins_lt> zorglu_: It can be.
<zorglu_> q. is there a way i could increase the amount of log from samba ?
<speaker219> yeniklasor: what?
<jhutchins_lt> zorglu_: Get some good docs and use swat with the internal links to the docs.
<miles_> i could never get swat to work
<stdin> yeniklasor: as far as web code, I can do html (and a little bit o' javascript), but that's it
<zorglu_> jhutchins_lt: all i got from it is 'login invalid' :)
<urilock> i was originally making partitions for kubuntu and kubuntu install because i could get my cd drive to work
<urilock> then when i was almost ready
<urilock> it started working
<knightz> the only problem is the step technology? why isn't it stepping up and down speed faster?
<urilock> :(
<jhutchins_lt> zorglu_: Are you looking in /var/log?
<zorglu_> jhutchins_lt: /var/log/samba/*
<yeniklasor> speaker219 : thanks worked
<knightz> how do i know how much video ram i'm using?
<urilock> whats the install code
<urilock> im a newb :(
<urilock> sudo apt get something i forget
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude
<stdin> urilock: you can use adept you know
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude install someprogram
<knightz> sudo apt-get install *program-name
<urilock> what the hell
<urilock> terminal is gone?!
<Ahmuck> urilock, i use yakuake for terminal goodness
<urilock> i fixed it
<urilock> i did runcommand
<urilock> yakuake? il google it
<vge> i second yakuake
<urilock> oh great
<urilock> i just uninstalled firefox
<stdin> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<zorglu_> damn i cant belive that
<knightz> urilock just does (in a terminal) sudo apt-get install *update and then sudo apt-get install *upgrade
<zorglu_> i mean how hard it is to provide a log
<Ahmuck> urilock: konqeror will work great
<zorglu_> some info to know what doesn work
<knightz> urilock just just do (in a terminal) sudo apt-get install *update and then sudo apt-get install *upgrade
<urilock> ok
<jhutchins_lt> knightz: Where did you get the *?
<tduda> msg nickserv set hide email on
<knightz> tral and error
<knightz> trial and error
<jhutchins_lt> knightz: I've never seen it suggested before, most people just use update/upgrade.
<jhutchins_lt> (Other distros have a combined command that does both).
<knightz> well it works
<stdin> sudo apt-get install *upgrade gives me "E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression"
<speaker219> yeniklasor, you there?
<stdin> dito with *update
<knightz> well try sudo apt-get install update and then sudo apt-get install upgrade
<Where|here> At least once a day, the X server crashes and restarts. This sometimes happens when using FireFox and sometimes happens when using Pidgin. I am using the 64-bit version. If anybody has any suggestions as to how to diagnose this problem, I would be very appreciative.
<stdin> knightz: nah, I just do "ag u"
<knightz> is konquerer better than or equal to firefox?
<urilock> sudo apt-get install yukuake                that's wrong isn't it
<speaker219> knightz: worse
<stdin> knightz: btw: that gives "E: Couldn't find package update"
<speaker219> i know you guys will hate me for this :P
<Ahmuck> knightz: i like konq for things like ssh://somesite.com or sftp://somesite.com
<speaker219> sudo apt-get update
<speaker219> not sudo apt-get install update
<Ahmuck> so it has it's benifits
<knightz> sh*t yes that's right
<speaker219> ye: you there?
<ye> speaker219: yes
<speaker219> hey
<speaker219> talk in the private message
<Ahmuck> knightz: for browsing i use firefox
<urilock> lewis@Lewis-Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update yakuake
<urilock> E: The update command takes no arguments
<urilock> does that mean anything?
<knightz> why doesn't kubuntu come with firefox?
<stdin> urilock: replace "update" with "install"
<zorglu_> moauoau
<Ahmuck> urilock: sudo aptitude install yakuake
<Roey> hi
<vge> urilock: best would just search the paggage manager for interesting paggages :)
<Roey> anyone here know about DNS configuration?
<Where|here> knightz: It is subjective. I find konqueror to be more reliable, but to render fewer pages correctly.
<zorglu_> too much. i mean printf must be expensive for them
<Ahmuck> urilock: sudo aptitude install firefox
<speaker219> yeniklasorr: hello?
<Roey> Regarding BIND configuration, does this options{} stanza look correct?  I want to be able to set this as my domain's authoritative DNS server, so that any queries to it from the internal network will be able to ping google.com, say...http://rafb.net/p/vn5oS074.html
<stdin> knightz: because konqueror is a functional browser and the policy is to have only one app installed for each purpose
<urilock> Errors were encountered while processing:
<urilock>  clvm
<urilock> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<urilock> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Ahmuck> and i think because kde likes to promote it's own products
<yeniklasorr> speaker219 : hi
<knightz> hm.. i understand
<urilock> is that a fatal error
<Ahmuck> urilock: do you have adept open?
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Looks ok to me.
<knightz> urilock just do sudo apt-get install *program-name
<stdin> knightz: that will install everything with "program-name" in it's package name
<stdin> knightz: including -dev;s
<knightz> no I mean progranm-name= the program he wants to install
<jhutchins_lt> knightz: Firefox has memory leaks and a lot of bugs that go WAY back.
<killown|away> hi
<stdin> knightz: yes, I know
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  ahh, thanks.  What about that allow-query option, though?  The current problem is that it's not forwarding at all.  I can query for names in my local network in its domain, but it fails to forward unknown queries to my internet provider's DNS hosts
<Ahmuck> krdc, possible to connect to another kubuntu desktop for tutorials?
<stdin> knightz: it will install all packages with the name in them
<killown|away> kdm does not allow run synaptic as root but gdm allow it why?
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Sorry to say I've never gotten forwarding to work correctly.
<Ahmuck> jhutchins_lt: yes, i am finding that memory leaks are hurting me
<killown|away> (synaptic:15234): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Let me see what I have here, it's old format...
<stdin> killown|away:  how did you start synaptic ?
<killown|away> stdin I am looged in as root
<shadowhywind> hay all, having issues with my hibernation*it don't work* s2disk works only if i give nosmp at boot
<knightz> hm....that never happened to me!!! atleast
<killown|away> then only type "synaptic"
<stdin> killown|away: kdm disables root login by default
<killown|away> stdin how do i to enable again?
<stdin> killown|away: you mean you have a root shell ?
<killown|away> stdin, I found it
<stdin> killown|away: exit the root shell and use "kdesi synaptic"
<killown|away> Allowrootlogin=true
<killown|away> ty
<stdin> *kdesu
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Ah, I see, you need the "forward" directive.
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  do I?  How so?
<stdin> killown|away: it's NOT recommended to be logged in as root
<stdin> killown|away: (in an X session)
<killown|away> stdin in konsole only
<jhutchins_lt> Before forwarders {};, just forward ;
<knightz> ok stupid question of the day!!!! if i have ubuntu install right and i want to install kubuntu on the same partition how do i do that?
<shadowhywind> where is the location of the log, from startup?
* genii sips a coffee and awaits all the lectures on running as root
<stdin> killown|away: then you don't need to mess with KDM, just use kdesu
<vge> theres no stupid questions, only stupid people
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: My problem is that I would like it to fall back to forward, but it doesn't seem to be an option.
<stdin> !KDE | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  but it's either forward {first} or forward{ default }, and I want it to forward iff the name it was queried with was not found
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  oh, you mean like what I said now?
<killown|away> stdin, I need of front end to manager themes of kdm
<knightz> ok
<killown|away> does it exist?
<stdin> killown|away: kdmtheme
<speaker219> if anybody else wants the script to get your public ip address http://pastebin.ca/657230
<stdin> killown|away: you use it from kcontrol
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Ok, I defer, like I said I didn't get it working, so I just do a local cache.
<killown|away> kdm         kdm_config  kdmctl      kdm_greet
<killown|away> only this commands
<knightz> so you mean i don't have to kill ubuntu and install kubuntu? sh*t!!!
<stdin> killown|away: you install the package kdmtheme
<killown|away> stdin yes
<urilock> yakuake is neat!
<speaker219> just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<urilock> thanks all
<knightz> i thought that the os-core was differnet
<stdin> knightz: adding an asterisk doesn't do a good job of hiding that, just don't type it
<killown|away> stdin, apt say package yes installed
<killown|away> yet*
<Ahmuck> urilock: :-) ... np
<speaker219> i personally have all the desktop environments installed :P ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, you can just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or whatever
<stdin> killown|away: you use it from kcontrol
<killown|away> stdin, kcontrol not found kdmtheme
<killown|away> then its impossible manager kdm
<urilock> i think im missing some kubuntu programs
<knightz> what is the deal with ubuntu-studio?
<urilock> when i went pure kde
<Assid> yello
<genii> Hmm another candidate for a Next Generation release , like aircrack (yakuake) last release was in mid 2005 and not being developed anymore
<vge> urilock: have u tried updating the menu (stupid question)
<stdin> killown|away: kdm theme manager is in System Administration in kcontrol
<killown|away> stdin, ohh! than you
<killown|away> thank*
<jhutchins_lt> knightz: One of the conventions on freenode is that we put variables in angle-brackets (<>), so apt-get install <foo>
<knightz> ok
<jhutchins_lt> knightz: Usually it's used with an informative placeholder, so apt-get install <packagename> or mysql -u <username> -p
<Ahmuck> urilock: what programs do you think your missing?
<urilock> i was missing firefox and terminal
<Ahmuck> well, yakuake will work fine for your terminal, and adding firefox is very simple
<urilock> yeah
<vge> urilock: yakuake and firefox dont come with kde
<genii> urilock: In kde the terminal is konsole instead
<urilock> yeah
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  ok, thanks anyway
<knightz> what's the deal with the missing codec's?
<speaker219> yeniklasorr, you there?
<Ahmuck> urilock: there are three ways in kubuntu to add packages, through add/remove programs, through adept, and through the cli using apt-get
<urilock> its probably because i was used to the gnome apps
<stdin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vge> knightz: i bet they would put all the codeks in if that would be legal
<Ahmuck> urilock: gnome is set up very nicely.  i usually have to customize kubuntu for my own purposes
<knightz> ok
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Sounds like you might be on the right track though.  My problem was that the documentation hadn't caught up to changes in the config files last time I seriously messed with it.
<stdin> knightz: it would be illigal to install them by default in some placed, that's why we don't
<Roey> ok
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  I mean... nothing works :(
<jhutchins_lt> Oh -well, try just "forward;"
<jhutchins_lt> Roey: Actually, in my config file I don't even have a semicolon after it, which is probably a problem.
<Ahmuck> anybody using GPS apps on kubuntu?  what are some of the more usefull apps?
<Roey> jhutchins_lt:  it doesn't help here in my case when I add a "forward first;" or "forward only"
<knightz> sontel 915gm cards? final dumb question does kubuntu support opengl with i
<Ahmuck> i've been looking at marble, and wondered if there were any app assoiciated with it, or plugins
<stdin> knightz: yes, intel have open source drivers, they are installed by default
<knightz>  final dumb question does kubuntu support opengl with intel cards
<Roey> yes
<stdin> knightz: look up
<knightz> ok.... cause las time it told me that my 915gm was a 810gm card
<stdin> "it told you"? what told you?
<knightz> well atleast kubuntu support my bios unlike bsd
<stdin> does ubuntu?
<knightz> yes
<stdin> knightz: they are the same
<knightz> i know
<stdin> knightz: then you know the answer
<knightz> what about the *buntu file structure? is the same as redhat of knopix?
<jhutchins> Roey: try just forward, not forward first.
<cloakable> knightz: yup
<stdin> they all follow the standard FileSystem Hierarchy
<knightz> ok
<Assid> stdin: im going nuts here..
<Assid> again no compiz
<Roey> jhutchins:  by itself? ok.
<knightz> so i can download a kernel source and recompile it and was in ubuntu right?
<knightz> so i can download a kernel source and recompile it and use in ubuntu right?
<Assid> knightz: you can download and recompile and use the linux kernel on any linux distro
<jhutchins> knightz: You can also download the kernel source as patched for ubuntu and do a custom compile.
<Roey> jhutchins:   unamed[6930] : /etc/bind/named.conf:26: expected unquoted string near ';'
<stdin> knightz: why would you need to tho?
<knightz> so the kernel isn't compile differently for ubuntu?
<Roey> jhutchins:  that's for "forward;"
<knightz> just wondering
<stdin> knightz: like i said, thay are the SAME
<Assid> jhutchins: any clue what they patch ?
<jhutchins> knightz: Ideally, you would make the config changes, then rebuild the deb and install it.
<stdin> knightz: only gnome on ubuntu, and KDE on kubuntu
<knightz> i know
<jhutchins> Assid: way to complex a question for irc, it's in the changelog in the kernel source package.
<knightz> *buntu
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> k
<someguy> anyone got a link for troubleshooting webcams in Kubuntu?
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<someguy> ubotu - thanks mister bot man
<someguy> jk
<someguy> thanks stdin
<stdin> ;)
<someguy> sweet gonna get that working!
<knightz> what year did *buntu project started?
<killown|away> (synaptic:20580): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<killown|away> can anyone help me?
<stdin> killown|away: don't run it from a root shell
<killown|away> I have this problem after switch gdm >> kdm
<killown|away> stdin, but is very bad run comands whitouth tab completation
<killown|away> everytime kdesu command?
<killown|away> aaah nope
<killown|away> I need allow open display for root
<jhutchins> killown|away: No.
<killown|away> jhutchins, kdsu "command" < I dont get tab complete
<killown|away> "command" I get tab complete
<stdin> killown|away: then type the command, then press home then type "kdesu "
<killown|away> stdin, with gdm I dont need do it
<killown|away> why kdm dont allow?
<killown|away> bbah
<stdin> because that's a security flaw in GDM
<killown|away> stdin, I want securuty flaw in kdm too
<Assid> you WANT a security flaw?
<killown|away> I am not concerned in security of systems
<someguy> !bugzero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugzero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<someguy> lol
<stdin> someguy?
<killown|away> Assid, yes
<someguy> sorry i was just kidding
<stdin> k
<Assid> why would you want a security flaw?
<someguy> =)
<Assid> i thought people would want to have a secured kernel
<killown|away> Assid because I want run programs as root without to use ksudo
<Assid> so just use the root account instead
<killown|away> kdm not allow connect in display as root
<killown|away> Assid if I to use root account I go to use all programs as root I dont want it
<Assid> hrmm then change the sudo config to allow the admin group to have no passwd
<killown|away> I want to use only programs what I type in the terminal konsole
<Assid> the file is /etc/sudoers
<Assid> root   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Assid> or something like that
<Assid> root   ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Assid> one of those
<killown|away> Assid, but I go have to type sudo everytime what I need to execute any command
<Assid> sudo su -
<killown|away> I dont want to use "sudo" or "ksudo" or other
<Assid> and then your root.. then do everything from the console
<cendre> hi
<cendre> slt
<knightz> just use the root console
<killown|away> Assid, this is unsafe
<ScarFreewill> when will the next lts be or what version wil it be?
<cendre> ?
<Assid> killown|away:  you just said you want insecure
<jhutchins> 59.165.39.60 - Mumbai
<killown|away> Assid, the same thing as root
<killown|away> ohh my god
<firecrotch> Stupid question: how do I get information about a package from the command line?
<cendre> I just test this application !!
<Assid> jhutchins: who is that?
<knightz> that's not safe killo*
<stdin> firecrotch: apt-cache show <package>
<Assid> wait thats me
<firecrotch> thanks, stdin
* Assid looks at jhutchins ..
<jhutchins> Assid: Unfortunately killown|away is cloaked.
<Assid> alrite wtf you trying to do
<Assid> so you look me up instead?
<speaker219> I am cloaked. here me roar
<Assid> i want a free cloak ;)
<knightz> hm.. cloaked? how do you do that?
<jhutchins> Assid: Yeah, I guess.
<stdin> !cloak | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<knightz> ok
<jhutchins> that keeps l337 haxx0rz like me from figuring out your native language and directing you to better help.
<cloakable> I don't like the tone about Tor. It's highly useful
<knightz> well i'm pleased with kubuntu and it's rocks
<Assid> hey its free ?
<stdin> jhutchins: I'm thinking he's from brazill
<Assid> cool
<Assid> anyone here a project leader?
<stdin> Assid: pay freenode, then they give you one like mine
<knightz> i'm from trinidad and there's no anti-hacking laws here
<Assid> i wish it was in Rs.
<knightz> the stupid gov doesn't think it's important
<stdin> I don't mind hacking....
<killown|away> its possible allow X display kdm for all users inclusive root?
<stdin> it's cracking I don't want
<knightz> ok
<ScarFreewill> when will the next lts be or what version wil it be?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: the release after gutsy
<ScarFreewill> stdin: woo nice kde4 stock :D
<stdin> ScarFreewill: no kde4 in it
<genii> so something like 8.06
<stdin> 8.04
<andresjim> un seridor en espaol
<ScarFreewill> i mean it wil have kde4 by default hey?
<stdin> !es | andresjim
<ubotu> andresjim: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<genii> stdin: Wasn't 6.06 supposed to be 6.04 ?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: nope
<stdin> genii: yeah
<genii> likely 8.06 then
<knightz> ok with the next release how do i upgrade to it without doing a total install?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: kde4 to new for it?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: too new to have in an LTS release (which needs to be stable from the start)
<ScarFreewill> ah ok thanks
<Karti> ANyone point me to a crontab irc......or I will just top myself ;)
<jhutchins> knightz: System upgrade?
<stdin> knightz: similar to the edgy > feisty upgrade (but more stable)
<Assid> hrmm
<knightz> ok
<jhutchins> Karti: man crontab?
<Karti> jhutchins: yes sorry......crontab
<kaminix2> Anyone know a good program to rip vobs from a DVD-iso to make ones own compilation? Or a program to make your own DVD menus for that matter?
<stdin> Karti: I'd use kcron to edit it, much easier "kdesu kcron" to edit the system crontab
<knightz> what's the new version name?
<Assid> my hands are itching to upgrade
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> Karti: I've always just worked from the manpages and used crontab -e.
<Karti> stdin: I can edit and am happy with both -e and kcron but I just can't get the code to work WHEN it crons
<knightz> so do a at-get install gutsy?
<knightz> so do a apt-get install gutsy?
<stdin> knightz: no
<genii> knightz: no
<czer323> lol
<Karti> By the way ....Hi all
<knightz> ? then what?
<Assid> knightz: not recommended if you arnet comfortable with dpkg and if its a production box
<genii> knightz: If you are intent on installing it, maybe go ask in channel #ubuntu+1
<stdin> knightz: *when* it's released, the upgrade instructions will be similar to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<andresjimz> hola
<knightz> nah..just wondering windows is pretty much all the unstable OS'es i need right now!
<jhutchins> Until there's a released upgrader, it is not recommended that you upgrade even a casual production system.
<Karti> stdin: since we are on the subject, what/when will the next LTS be out?
<andresjim> canales en espaol
<stdin> Karti: 8.04
<genii> stdin: That subject seems to never get old :)
<Karti> cheers
<stdin> !es  > andresjim
<knightz> hm..
<jhutchins> Once the updater is relesed, it means that an upgrade is possible.  Before that, they intend for you to use feisty for work and to have gutsy installed seperately for testing.
<Assid> updater?
<knightz> updater?
<jhutchins> !relese | Karti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> have a guess what updater means
<jhutchins> !release | Karti
<ubotu> Karti: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<knightz> ok
<Assid> jhutchins:  new cd/dvd that allows you to upgrade?
<stdin> Assid: no, you can upgrade wit hadept
<jhutchins> Assid: It's usually a script that runs within the update script.
<knightz> maybe they'll have a wireless rador in this release
<jhutchins> stdin: Yes, you can, but until they release the update script it's an indication that you shouldn't.
<Assid> hrmm okay.. so how does it differ from using the gutsy sources.list + dist-upgrade
<stdin> jhutchins: I was saying when it comes out, you can
<jhutchins> Assid: It's an actual script that handles things like changes in default programs - init to upstart, that sort of thing, where it's not just new packages.
<stdin> Assid: bad things can happen...
<knightz> i wish the bootup was more like system V
<Assid> hrmm.. okay
<knightz> what  happened to the original unix project? ATT I mean
<stdin> knightz: http://en.wikipedia.org/Unix
<stdin> knightz: erm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<jhutchins> knightz: The rpm branch distros are more SysV these days.
<jhutchins> knightz: Debian branch adopted it grudgingly for lsb support.
<knightz> ok
<Assid> grudgingly ?
<jhutchins> Assid: For instance, we have runlevels, but 2-5 are the same.
<Assid> actually yeah.. 3 always does the same thing as 2
<knightz> please forgive me but the boot process is a mess .. it needs organising a bit more
<Assid> pretty much i guess
<stdin> knightz: that's why there's upstart
<Assid> but hthen you could just edit your sysv-rc-conf and change it
<speaker219> yay, potatoes!
<speaker219> irssi FTW
<jhutchins> knightz: ubuntu is trying to step forward to the next generation with upstart, but it's still a young project.
<knightz> ok
<jhutchins> knightz: SysV init has been around for many years.
<miles> does anyone here know how to get an ubuntu mentor?
<miles> for development
<knightz> ok how do I use startup?
<knightz> dumb question
<stdin> miles: > #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> knightz: use as in run?
<knightz> yes
<stdin> knightz: chmod +x myscript ; ./myscript
<jhutchins> bash ./myscript
<knightz> ok
<stdin> jhutchins: there's no need for bash there
<jhutchins> stdin: sh, dash.  Rather than make the file executable.
<knightz>  well i just finished updating kubuntu fresh out the box and dated lets see what this baby can do
<miles> you made the file executable with chmod +x
<stdin> jhutchins: heh, you could just do "cat file | bash" :p
<jhutchins> stdin: Oh, come now, I'm sure you could obfuscate it better than that!
<radoen> hi all
<miles> hey jhutchins: friends dont let friends obfuscate
<stdin> jhutchins: or even ". myfile"
<jhutchins> Write a perl script to read a bash script and execute it.
<knightz> well that's the thing with linux there's 1000 ways to do the samething
<jhutchins> read the bash script, translate it into python, and then run it.
<stdin> while read line < my file ; do exec $line ;done  :p
<jhutchins> there ya go!
<urilock> what the
<urilock> adept manager isnt responding when i want it to request install
<stdin> it may be working out dependencies (tho I don't use it enough to be sure if it hangs on that)
<newAlaa> hi
<newAlaa> I have a problem with mounting windows drives
<stdin> what's the problem?
<newAlaa> I mount them, and I can write on them using sudo, but when I copy some file to it, it gives me access denied, couldn't write to folder
<speaker219> sudo chmod 777 /media/windows [or whatever] 
<stdin> no
<speaker219> no
<speaker219> i knew that
<stdin> newAlaa: have you installed ntfs-3g
<newAlaa> I tried to change mode, but mounted folders remain unwritable or executable
<newAlaa> I don't use ntfs
<speaker219> FAT?
<newAlaa> I use fat32
<newAlaa> yes
<BluesKaj> urilock, sometimes it takes up to 3 tries to get adept to launch
<urilock> ok
<stdin> newAlaa: ok, is there an entry in /etc/fstab for it?
<urilock> il try for my fourth time
<newAlaa> no
<knightz> that's why i use apt-get :)
<newAlaa> there is no entry in fstab
<stdin> newAlaa: do you want it to mount automatically ?
<newAlaa> no, I am using live cd
<knightz> hm...................
<speaker219> Kubuntu For Teh Wins
<BluesKaj> urilock, or do: sudo apt-get install "application"
<Assid> stdin: you wanna know something crazy nfs kills my debian box
<knightz> maybe a *buntu from scratch project would be nice!!!!!!!
<knightz> yes
<stdin> newAlaa: ahh, ok, just use the command "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -o fmask=111,dmask=000" (replacing /mnt and /dev/hda1 for the actual values)
<stdin> Assid: I tend to steer clear of nfs, gives me a headache  :p
<urilock> i tried apt get install
<Assid> hehe
<urilock> but the application name is wrong
<urilock> ............
<knightz> what is the name of the applic*
<Assid> apparently nfs over internet is kinda a bad idea.. even if its just 6ms across different datacenters
<urilock> nvu
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nvu
<Assid> nvu gotta get a whole lot better
<Assid> i tried it.. still missing alot of functionality over the likes of dreamweaver
<stdin> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<urilock> E: Package nvu has no installation candidate
<Assid> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<stdin> urilock: it's not in feisty
<urilock> i had it before i removed ubuntu
<Assid> urilock: you could always go to the project site and download it
<knightz> just use dreamweaver mx
<Assid> knightz: dwmx isnt natively supported.. you need wine
<knightz> i know
<urilock> dreamweaver mx isn't free also
<knightz> trial version
<Assid> yeah
<jhutchins> dreamweaver produces lousy code.
<knightz> ok
<urilock> but you can produce some pretty neat stuff with it
<BluesKaj> good enuff for IE i bet :)
<knightz> use notepad
<jhutchins> vi!
<urilock> i would but im a lousy coder also
<Assid> jhutchins: lousy ?!?!!
<newAlaa> I think the problem was in permissions
<Assid> jhutchins: ive used it.. nice stuff.. might be buying it if i do go ahead and use it a bit more
<newAlaa> I used sudo konqueror, it opened a new konqueror that can write to mounted drives
<speaker219> Can somebody help me? I feel stupid asking this, but the clock applet at the bottom right is showing 15:49 and I want it to say 3:49 PM
<urilock> click on it
<stdin> newAlaa: the mount command I told you would have fixed the permission issues, but ok
<knightz> army time
<newAlaa> it didn't
<jhutchins> speaker219: right click, configure.
<urilock> right click > configure clock?
<stdin> no date & time format
<jhutchins> sorry, no, kdesu kcontrol/
<stdin> no need
<speaker219> it doesn't work
<speaker219> there's no option under  right click _ configure
<newAlaa> thanks for ur help
<stdin> speaker219: right-click > date & time format > Time & Dates
<jhutchins> stdin: Hm, totally different here.
<speaker219> stdin: i set it to pH:MM:SS AMPM but it stays the same
<stdin> speaker219: time to kick kicker :P run "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<urilock> for some reason i download faster in kubuntu
<Assid> download faster?
<stdin> jhutchins: what version are you on?
<jhutchins> stdin: 3.5.7
<speaker219> that's the most awesome command ever
<speaker219> it's like the coppers are kicking kicker
<stdin> jhutchins: kubuntu version?
<Assid> whats kicker do?
<urilock> on windows its slower compared to this
<jhutchins> stdin: Nope, that's the problem.
<Assid> urilock: what you downloading ??
<speaker219> Assid: it's the taskbar
<stdin> Assid: kicker is the pannel at the bottom
<Assid> oh ok
<urilock> world of padman lol
<speaker219> yeah
<speaker219> thanks stdin, life saver :P
<stdin> speaker219: :)
<speaker219> ok stupid question
<speaker219> in the clock applet  configuration, what is the default font and size for time + date, i screwed around
* speaker219 notices "Defaults" button
* speaker219 slaps speaker219
<Assid> err
<speaker219> crap
<speaker219> that didn't work
<Assid> how do i configure the mouse to use as a scroll if i click the center / scroll
<speaker219> can somebody tell me the default font+ sizes in clock applet configuration?
<Assid> so it behaves like it does in windows
<Assid> atleast inside a browser
<knightz> ctrl+alt+backspace speaker
<stdin> knightz: ??
<speaker219> why would I restart X? wtf
<knightz> it would fix the clock
<stdin> no it wouldn't
<knightz> ok
<stdin> why would it?
<speaker219> can somebody just go into the clock settings and tell me teh font sizes?
<knightz> go to a terminal an run = sudo set time 3:39pm
<stdin> knightz: what are you on about ?
<speaker219> yeah...
<speaker219> i just need the font size values
<knightz> ?
<speaker219> the clock applet
<knightz> lagg sorry
<speaker219> in kicker
<speaker219> the settings
<speaker219> font sizes
<speaker219> (*!*@*)
<jap_> hi, is there a channel where I can ask wine questions?
<urilock> stupid: how to i run a .run file?
<stdin> jap_: #winehq
<urilock> lol
<speaker219> crap#winehq
<speaker219> woops
<speaker219> yeah
<jap_> thanks :)
<jap_> Seems like I can't access it :s
<speaker219> #wine\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<speaker219> gah
<japaya> oh now I can... strange :)
<speaker219> so can someone tell me the clock settingss?
<japaya> ./j didn't work :)
<stdin> speaker219: (re)move ~/.kde/share/config/clock_panelapplet_(RANDOM_STUFF)
<leafw> does the 7.04 installer come with a partition utility to resize an NTFS partition ?
<japaya> I don't think so...
<leafw> perhaps then launch the live cd and use an utility from there?
<urilock> anyone know how to use .run files?
<stdin> urilock: a clue: they are scripts
<japaya> urilock: chmod +x bla.run then ./bla.run
<speaker219> stdin, i don't have that folder
<stdin> speaker219: should be a file
<stdin> speaker219: in ~/.kde/share/config/
<leafw> is there any official list of supported laptops ?
<stdin> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<speaker219> stdin: charlie@dell:~/.kde/share/config$ dir | grep clock
<leafw> thank you
<speaker219> just klipperrc
<stdin> speaker219: dir ?
<speaker219> yeah
<speaker219> directory listing
<speaker219> it's like ls
<speaker219> ls -l
<stdin> you have that linux2dos command converter thing
<speaker219> i do
<speaker219> ?
<speaker219> heh i didn't install anything -- works on every distro i've tried
<grul> i have dir in my ubuntut too
<speaker219> it's part of coreutils
<stdin> ohh, that installed it be default now :p
<speaker219> (*!*@*)stdin, what's the restart kicker command again
<stdin> ahh, no, it's a carbon copy of ls
<stdin> speaker219: dcop kicker kicker restart
<speaker219> nevermind, history | grep kicker ftw
* stdin is going to miss dcop
<killown> stdin can anyone help again?
<speaker219> what do you mean
<speaker219> going to miss dcop?
<killown> (synaptic:13299): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<stdin> speaker219: dcop is being replaced with dbus in kde4
<speaker219> killown: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=552444
<stdin> killown: don't run it in a root console
<speaker219> stdin, i have ubuntu installed, then i just added kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages
<stdin> speaker219: dcop is a KDE application interface, lets you communicate with a (kde) app on the command line
<stdin> eg: I can control amarok from a script
<speaker219> oh
<japaya> Is there anyone here that could help me out with a problem with wine? Because at first I had in-game sound in counter-strike but not anymore. Does anyone have any idea how I could solve this problem?
<urilock> maybe go to #wine?
<speaker219> can somebody help me out with this problem? stdin maybe? (you know all)
<stdin> japaya: make sure wine is set to use alsa
<speaker219> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525191
<japaya> stdin: ok thx, checking that
<speaker219> btw
<japaya> stdin: may it use ALSA and OSS?
<speaker219> that post doesn't say that i don't ever get a splash screen (i want a splash) i get usplash: no usable theme found for 800x600)
<stdin> japaya: it can only use one at a time, they are mutually exclusive
<japaya> stdin: okay, testing it right now
<speaker219> usplash: No usable theme found for 800x600
<stdin> speaker219: do you have kubuntu-artwork-usplash installed ?
<speaker219> is what it says
<urilock> is it possible to dual screen with different sized monitors?
<speaker219> kubuntu-artwork-usplash is already the newest version.
<speaker219> kubuntu-artwork-usplash is already the newest version.
<speaker219> woops
<knightz> xgl works in kubuntu right?
<stdin> knightz: yes, if you install and set it up
<knightz> ok
<speaker219> loading, please wait...
<speaker219> usplash: no usable theme found for 1280x800
<speaker219> screen init failed
<speaker219> except it says 800x600
<stdin> speaker219: ok, ok... I saw it the 1st 2 times :p
<japaya> stdin: It works! thank you very much!
<stdin> japaya: no problem :)
<knightz>  stdin set it up?
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<speaker219> grr
<stdin> speaker219: that on edgy?
<speaker219> no ubuntu feisty
<speaker219> i don't think it makes a difference, but with kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed
<speaker219> stdin: how do i check for a "symlink"
<alexander_> alguien habla espanol
<alexander_> plz
<stdin> speaker219: "ls -l"
<speaker219> what do you mean ls-l
<speaker219> ls -l
<stdin> !es > alexander_
<speaker219> oh
<speaker219> nevermind
<speaker219> stdin
<speaker219> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so is missing!
<stdin> looking...
<Assid> stdin: so far peeps at ubuntu+1 said go for it .. seems pretty stable
<speaker219> hold on a second
<stdin> Assid: I know, I can read :p
<speaker219> be right back
<Assid> oh your there too ?
* stdin is everywhere 
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel 1 or 2 (how can I check this?). I always have to login and run `init 5` to start all the daemons and the dm. Why could this happen?
<speaker219> stdin
<stdin> vlt: default runlevel is supposed to be runlevel 2
<speaker219> still doesn't work
<speaker219> crap
<stdin> speaker219: does /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so exist ?
<vlt> stdin: Then I tink it only boots to runlevel 1 ...
<vlt> s/tink/think/
<speaker219> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/657388
<genii> aren't runlevels 2 thru 5 now just equivelents ?
<stdin> vlt: yep
<stdin> vlt: ok, do you have an inittab?
<fdoving> vlt: vlt you can run 'runlevel' from a terminal to see which runlevel you're running at.
<stdin> speaker219: try "sudo update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so"
<stdin> speaker219: then "sudo update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so"
<stdin> speaker219: then "update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so 55"
<stdin> vlt: if you have it, have a look in /etc/inittab and check what's under "# The default runlevel."
<fdoving> vlt: you didn't by any chance select the recovery-item in the grub boot menu? that would give you runlevel 1.
<vlt> stdin: No, there'sno /etc/inittab (anymore).
<fdoving> vlt: then /etc/event.d/rc-default sets the default runlevel to 2.
<vlt> fdoving: I'll try, thanks
<stdin> speaker219: you still alive there?
<speaker219> ntdin
<speaker219> stdin: didn't work.
<speaker219> usplash: No usable theme found for 800x600 screen init failed
<stdin> speaker219: how about "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-artwork-usplash" ?
<stdin> speaker219: after you'll have to run "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<stdin> speaker219: unless it does that for you..
<vlt> fdoving: bash: /etc/event.d/rc-default: Permission denied
<vlt> fdoving: `whoami` -> root
<fdoving> vlt: it's not executable. and it shouldn't be either.
<stdin> vlt: it's a text file
<fdoving> vlt: it basically executes 'telinit 2'
<speaker219> gah
<speaker219> nope
<urilock> back
<speaker219> stdin: http://www.speaker219.x8web.com/notes/paste.php?post=925028
<speaker219> this splash thing is getting REEAAALY annoying :(
<speaker219> stdin: did you see it?
<vlt> fdoving: Ok, I understand. The part between "script" and "end script" is executed by `telinit`. Where do I have to set the default runlevel? (And wtf happened to my inittab?)
<speaker219> stdin: you there?? :(
<fdoving> vlt: upstart doesn't need inittab, rc-default kind of replaces it, while still reading the default runlevel from inittab if it's there. but if it's not, the default runlevel is set to 2, as you can see at the end of the script, there are two 'telinit 2' commands.. those are executed if inittab isn't around. the default is always 2, if you don't run recovery/single user when you boot the kernel.
<speaker219> stdin?
<stdin> well, that's my uptime gone :(
<vlt> fdoving: I have another machine with a fresh Feisty install. Guess this used upstart from the beginning, right?
<stdin> speaker219
<speaker219> stdin: i can't get it to work :(
<fdoving> vlt: correct.
<vlt> fdoving: It lacks inittab, too.
<stdin> speaker219: sdtin? :p
<speaker219> stdin: splash doesn't work :((((((((((9
<fdoving> vlt: i think dapper was the last release with inittab present.
<stdin> speaker219: what does /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so point to?
<speaker219> holy crap
<speaker219> i think i fixed it!!!
<stdin> ...
<speaker219> yeah
<speaker219> that's weird
<speaker219> i just ran sudo chmod /usr/lib/usplash -R
<speaker219> and now sudo usplash shows the splash--it never did that before
<stdin> well, ok then :p
<speaker219> hold on
<speaker219> let me restart now
<speaker219> yay
<vlt> fdoving: And where does upstart get its runlevel from? In other words: Any idea how to fix my problem?
<stdin> upstart reads /etc/event.d/rc-default for the default runlevel
<fdoving> vlt: upstart executes rc-default, and the default runlevel is set by the 'telinit 2' commands inside that file. the 2 indicates the runlevel.
<fdoving> vlt: check your kernel boot parameters.
<speaker219> stdin: ok, the splash works now at shutdown, but for some reason the splash doesn't show up at boot.
<fdoving> vlt: cat /proc/cmdline
<speaker219> i don't think it's executing "usplash" at boot.
<fdoving> speaker219: you can check your kernel boot parameters too, i guess, cat /proc/cmdline
<stdin> speaker219: you may have to run "update-initramfs -u" again
<speaker219> and i have #defoptions=quiet splash
<speaker219> sudo update-initramfs -u
<stdin> speaker219: splash = usplash
<speaker219> woops
<booya> how can i see what processes i`m running couse i cannot use anymore adept section or add/remove programs
<booya> says that i have another adept or another thing opened
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fdoving> stdin: the argument to the kernel should be splash, not usplash, right?
<stdin> fdoving: yes "splash"
<adenicio> does feity ask for a lot of virtual memory or ram?because my pc is slowin down like heck and i dont even have the 3d desktop beryl etc
<vlt> fdoving: I udnerstand what's happening in /etc/event.d/rc.default. There the default runlevel is 2 (no "single" arg in /proc/cmdline, no inittab). I'll check if the runlevel actually is 2 after booting. maybe there's a problem with /etc/rc2.d then ... brb
<adenicio> stdin: are u a helper for linux?
<zipper_> When i click the "Administrator mode..." in the "Mounts and filesystems" settings, the popup about root pass never appears. What gives?
<genii> stdin: I'm not sure i like ubotu's !aptfix advice, sometimes nothing is locked up just the update manager is running in the background.
<zipper_> tried it several times now, cant get it to show
<stdin> genii: submit an edit then :)
<stdin> adenicio: umm, I guess
<urilock> sup
<genii> bah work. AFK
<stdin> zipper_: if you have recently given your pass to another admin app, then it won't
<adenicio> stdin: do they pay u?
* stdin wishes
<zipper_> stdin, how long would i have to wait? =S
<stdin> zipper_: not sure, why?
<zipper_> stdin, cus' it seems stupid to me that you'll have to wait. Besides, i want to play around with my mounts now, not in 10-20 minutes
<zipper_> i could use fstab, ofcourse, but thats not really the issue
<vlt> fdoving: I rebooted. `runlevel` returns "unknown". Any idea?
<adenicio> stdin: in amsn next to some offline contacts there are something like a note pad with a red X what does it mean?
<stdin> zipper_: no, it should give you access without a password if you've recently used it
<zipper_> either that, or just popup the box again
<fdoving> vlt: might want to ask in #upstart they are the masters of this magic.
<stdin> adenicio: I don't know, I've never used amsn
<jap_> does anyone know how I can check if my wine is running without spamming the "fixme" messages?
<zipper_> jap_, you can check all current processes with "ps aux"... you could use grep to find wine, "ps aux | grep wine"
<urilock> im really really bored...
<stdin> jap_: "pidof wineserver"
<jap_> stind "pidof wineserver" doesn't do anything
<adenicio> stdin: wat do u use?kotepe?i like kotepe but its a little confusing so i stop playing with because of that some contacts disapare :-(
<stdin> zipper_: have you checked if you have admin access after clicking the admin button?
<japaya> stdin: what should pidof wineserver do?
<stdin> adenicio: yeah kopete, but I don't need to use it too often
<zipper_> stdin, i highly doubt that i do, since everything dissapears (the list of the partitions and whatnot)... Like it's waiting for the popup to show, but it never does
<stdin> japaya: should tell you if wine is running
<japaya> stdin: it prints "6757" I think that's the process id
<adenicio> stdin: wat do u mean u dont need to use it to often :-/ ?
<zipper_> adenicio, i use kopete as well, never had contacts disappear
<stdin> japaya: then you know its running (wine, not any application inside wine)
<zipper_> adenicio, he probably uses irc, icq or jabber instead of msn?
<japaya> stdin: one game seems to be working, but another game (on a different engine) has only 10fps and 300ms (something like ping)
<adenicio> japaya: japapaa
<japaya> adenicio: Lol? :D
<stdin> japaya: I can't help much in wine, I *never* use it (I don't even have it installed)
<adenicio> zipper_: do irc ,icp or jabber have your contact from msn?
<stdin> zipper_: try running any app with kdesu, like kate and see if that works
<zipper_> adenicio, no
<zipper_> stdin, it doesnt... kdesu never shows up. Hang on
<japaya> stdin: ah ok thanks anyways :)
<adenicio> japaya: do u watch one piece the episode with the group c9 there's a fat dude that allways say japapaa
<zipper_> stdin, uuh, i have a few kdesu processes running... Which _should_ be running though?
<adenicio> :-D
<japaya> adenicio: haha no, never heared about that serie, thanks for mentioning the word episode btw I'm going to watch southpark now cya :p
<stdin> zipper_: hmm, try "killall kdesu"
<zipper_> stdin, http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=39444
<adenicio> stdin: why konkoror is so slow to find a page.xp going way faster i dont understand .its it that slow linux?
<stdin> zipper_: "sudo killall kdesu_stub"
<zipper_> stdin, killed all kdesu processes and tried again... didnt work =/
<vlt> fdoving: hmmm, no response from the ppl there. Is there anything I can purge and install to repair the current setting?
<zipper_> although now, i again have a kdesu process running
<stdin> adenicio: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<vlt> fdoving: ("there" as in "#upstart")
<adenicio> japaya: sp im sick of that right now it allway the same u should watch some mangas like naruto,bleach,one piece or some hentai :-P
<stdin> zipper_: ok, do "sudo killall -9 kdesu" and "killall -9 kdesu_stub"
<zipper_> stdin, i didnt need -9 in order to stop the processes
<zipper_> there are no more kdesu or kdesu_stub running
<stdin> ok
<stdin> try again now
<zipper_> yey, kdesu kate works
<zipper_> a start
<firecrotch> I just helped a friend upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, now when he boots, all he gets is a flashing underscore
<stdin> it must have just gotten stuck for some reason
<jhutchins> firecrotch: X problems, can you access the console with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<zipper_> stdin, seems to work now, thanks
<stdin> zipper_: no problem :)
<firecrotch> jhutchins: well, I can SSH to the box
<urilock> wtf
<jhutchins> firecrotch: So stop kdm, aply fixres.
<urilock> i downloaded something on firefox
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<urilock> and it wont open...
<adenicio> stdin: THE WEB SITE U GIVE ME have nothing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jhutchins> urilock: What's it supposed to be, and what is the filename?
<urilock> nvu
<urilock> .deb
<urilock> but all of my downloads wont open
<stdin> adenicio: has nothing ?
<adenicio> stdin: oh wait it just pop up.it realy slow :-(
<urilock> i've tried restarting firefox
<jhutchins> urilock: Firefox is a worse file manager than it is a web browser.  Try opening the file with konqueror.
<urilock> okay
<kaminix2> http://www.desktoplinux.com/polls/index.html
<vlt> hmm ... `telinit 2` after reboot manually does nothing (I could see): No ssh, kdm or any other stuff. I need at least `telinit 3` to get the kdm login ...
<jhutchins> vlt: telinit is pretty much meaningless in kubuntu.
<jhutchins> vlt: By default, runlevels 2-5 are identical (unless you messed with them).
<stdin> kaminix2: ??
<urilock> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggffffffffffffffffffffffffgggggggggggggggggffffffffffffffffff
<urilock> oops
<kaminix2> stdin: A Desktop Linux survey. Desktop Linux works towards bettering Linux desktop right? Thought it'd be good if more people did it.
<stdin> kaminix2: #kubuntu-offtopic
<kaminix2> stdin: Oh, sorry.
<urilock> konquerer made it a corrupt file
<jhutchins> urilock: Not likely konqueror.
<urilock> ah
<urilock> it opened it in kate
<jhutchins> urilock: Why are you downloading a .deb manually anyway?
<urilock> someone said that i should
<urilock> D:
<jhutchins> urilock: It's usually better to add a repository so you can automate updates.
<kaminix> jhutchins: it depends on what you're installing. Some things is better or only possible to install by downloading manually.
<vlt> jhutchins: What does `runlevel` "unknown" mean then in kubuntu? And why is it still "unknown" after `telinit 2`?
<jhutchins> urilock: Did the download source have an md5sum for the file/
<jhutchins> vlt: Means that kubuntu really doesn't implement runlevels.
<jhutchins> vlt: what are you trying to do?
<vlt> jhutchins: I upgraded from Edgy (was a fresh install) to Feisty. But now it only boots to console. I have to run at least `telinit 3` (sic!) to kdm and stuff tunning. WTF happened here?
<speaker219> hello?
<speaker219> stdin, you there?
<stdin> speaker219: speak
<stdin> :p
<speaker219> hey
<speaker219> i got it working
<stdin> good :)
<stdin> I normally just disable it, but to each his own
<Dekans_> vlt: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Dekans_> (maybe)
<vlt> Dekans_: It's not only kdm affected. All other rc2 daemons (like ssh, apache ...) don't start.
<alexandros_> hello!
<delf_ru>  ?
<speaker219> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KNnkqHiT8So <-- off topic, and yet funniest thing ever
<vlt> !ru | delf_ru
<alexandros_> guys, how's this tool , fsdsk something? to see the partitions of your harddrives??
<ubotu> delf_ru:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<speaker219> !otherlanguage | delf_ru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about otherlanguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dekans_> delf_ru: et moi j'cris en franais
<jhutchins> speaker219: I envy how much you have yet to discover in the world.
<pixellany> fdisk to see your partitions
<Dekans_> vlt: weird :/ is your /boot/grub/menu.lst well configured ? (I mean with your run-level)
<jhutchins> alexandros_: sudo fdisk -l I think
<alexandros_> thanks dude\1
<Gams> <--Just switched over from Windows...Anyone know how to get iPods to work?
<vlt> Dekans_: menu.lst looks fine. Where do I have to set the runlevel? In the "kernel" line?
<przemek_> :p
<kaminix> Gams: I've heard of something called yamipod, look it up.
<jhutchins> Gams: Lots of stuff.  Amarok will interface a lot like itunes.
<speaker219> blioljukui
<Gams> I'll check that out...thx.
<przemek_> Poladn?
<jhutchins> Gams: Sometimes it's a little tricky to get it set up, sometimes it's just plug-and-play.
<jhutchins> Gams: We can probably help with specific problems.
<stdin> !ipod | Gams
<ubotu> Gams: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<zipper_> Anyone who can tell me how to upload pictures using Google Picasa for linux?
<Gams> jhutchins: Thanks...so I don't use the gtkpod?
<lewix> stdin, hey how are you doin man
<pixellany> zipper--doesn't Picasa have something in the menus that says "upload" or "import"
<stdin> lewix: ok thanks :)
<stdin> Gams: you don't need to use gtkpod, you can if you want tho
<lewix> stdin, im back with the same problem...aircrack-ng :)
<semistud2354> this is really annoying....i want to rip some streams....so i got streamripper....does anyone know how i can make the TIME TO RIP in incraments of 60 sec and have it loop???
<lewix> stdin, I tried to fake authentification to an AP and here is the output:
<lewix> 7:35:05  Sending Authentication Request
<lewix> 17:35:05  AP rejects open-system authentication
<lewix> Please specify a PRGA-file (-y).
<lewix> have you ever gotten that
<zipper_> pixellany, it has "import", but thats for like cameras, scanners and whatnot
<zipper_> pixellany, funny enough, the "export" option lets me send the pictures... to somewhere else on my harddrive! =/
<stdin> lewix: no
<semistud2354> is there a command that i can type that loops....so it will record...then record continue recording after 60 sec are up...
<lewix> stdin, ok thanks for the help though | so what are you up to
<Assid> err.. how do i get kde to monitor apc ups battery ?
<Assid> err.. kubuntu for that matter
<zipper_> Assid, you dont. You get an application for kde, that can monitor your battery
<stdin> lewix: I'm watching some of the videos from LRL
<Assid> zipper_: yeah yeah that
<lewix> hmm LRL
<zipper_> Assid, try searching (using your favourite package manager, adept, synaptics, apt, whatever) for 'battery'
<lewix> never heard of it, stdin
<zipper_> should give you some examples
<stdin> lewix: LugRadio Live
<adenicio> stdin: the web site u give me because konqueror is going slow.it gone from bad to worst it toke me a year to log in the chat
<adenicio> :-(
<lewix> stdin, how come some AP have numbers as ssid or name by the way?
<stdin> adenicio: "kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<lewix> stdin, yep never heard of it :)
<stdin> adenicio: add "blacklist ipv6 "
<stdin> adenicio: then reboot
<biebel> hey, is it possible at all to get ac3 over spdif on an audigy 4? i've tried so many things and cant get past a loud short kggg
<stdin> lewix: 1st Q) because the name can be anything use owner wants, 2nd Q) it's a get-together hosted by the people that make (probably) the best podcast in the world :p
<adenicio> stdin: i did that.but it slow down like crap when i try to enter the chat.but wait i tink it look like it speed up a little .i just type metagames i see it find it fast
<adenicio> stdin: i'll try othert thing to see
<lewix> stdin, hmm
<adenicio> stdin: ok its better tanks?
<adenicio> stdin: how long u have been workin on linux?do u use all of them(fedora6,ubuntu,kubuntu etc )or u just know about feisty?
<stdin> adenicio: about 11 years and I only use kubuntu (now), though I have tried a lot of them
<Ace2016> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<Ace2016> What do i do? i'm trying to see how encrypted partitions work
<adenicio> stdin: u perfer kubuntu?
<stdin> yes
<Ace2016> i have an idea,
<Ace2016> get 2 drives on a hardware raid 0 array and then make partitions 2 partitions within then and stick those on a raid 0 array and to top it off encrypt the filesystem
<Ace2016> wonder how long that'd take to hack
<Assid> 17 mins to go.. here comes gutsy
<Ace2016> say you took it to iraq and place just the drives on a computer in some underground bunker with weapons hooked up to the serial or usb port and see how long the feds take to find out its someone's stolen linux hard drive
<Ace2016> hard drive(s!)  2 drives for the raid
<Ace2016> wonder if they'll ever crack ti
<Ace2016> it*
<semistud2354> this is really annoying....i want to rip some streams....so i got streamripper....does anyone know how i can make the TIME TO RIP in incraments of 60 sec and have it loop???
<semistud2354> or repeat
<semistud2354> is there a command that i can type that loops....so it will record...then record continue recording after 60 sec are up...
<zipper_> anyone who can give me a hint on how to upload pictures to my gmail account using picasa for linux? "Export" only let me move my folders to somewhere else on my harddrive?
<drif_> semistud2354: can you define it to record just 60secs?
<lewix> stdin,do you think aircrack-ng can work on these APs with numbers as ssid
<Ace2016> so record for just 60 seconds, save it to a file, then record for another 60 seconds and save it to another file?
<stdin> lewix: I don't think it should matter
<Ace2016> or just rip to one long stream and then you cut it in audacity?
<lewix> stdin, I didnt get why they have numbers, can you be more clear
<drif_> semistud2354: if you can set that 60sec rec-limit, make a batch file of it to make it loop?
<semistud2354> its a pain...cuz i wanna have more then one stream going at one time...and on top of it i dont want o keep rentering information
<lewix> stdin, ok i'm going to give a try
<Ace2016> semistud2354: why not just let it keep recording?
<stdin> lewix: the essid is just a name, can be set to anythign
<semistud2354> cuz i want to listen to the music in the car
<semistud2354> and its a pain to have to fastfoward to the good parts
<semistud2354> i wanna be able to switch it like a track
<Ace2016> oh i see
<lewix> stdin..ya but the common thing a regular user do is to give it a name
<drif_> semistud2354: I repeat myself, why not use batch/perl script?
<lewix> "home wireless" or something
<semistud2354> how do you use that
<semistud2354> is it a gui
<semistud2354> or command thing
<drif_> script language
<stdin> lewix: some do yeah
<rami> anyone tried to install stuntmania with wine? i just cant get is to work!
<drif_> rather easy to grasp though
<drif_> semistud2354: and good thing is, once you get the hang of it you can use it to automate many things you can just think of - with a bit of practice
<semistud2354> is ther a way to just edit the long track
<drif_> split into 60 sec clips?
<semistud2354> like a program
<semistud2354> that i can cut out talking n stuff
<semistud2354> ??
<Ace2016> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<Ace2016> you can remove the audio you don't want with that
<semistud2354> is it an easy gui
<Lord_Drachenblut> hello
<semistud2354> or easy to get used to
<drif_> semistud2354: audacity is gui based but clipping to 60sec bits with it can be quite time consuming and manual process..I'd look into sox (command line based though)
<Lord_Drachenblut> i'm trying to use yakuake on kubuntu fiesty fawn.  yakuake binds to the f12 key and so does the search feature any way i can fix this problem?
<frax> does anyone know if JRockit works for ubuntu?
<jhutchins> Lord_Drachenblut: Sounds like it's application specific - f12 doesn't do anything in my Konversation window.
<adenicio> stdin: when i conect with kppp it stays there on the desktop how do i get rid of it withought disconecting
<jhutchins> Nor in my konq.
<jhutchins> Then again, I'm having trouble with my custom keyboard shortcuts anyway...
<_gtt_> hello
<stdin> adenicio: minimise it ?
<_gtt_> can anyone here help me delete a couple of files that have been corrupted and i can't erase?
<adenicio> stdin:i dont want it there
<Ace2016> Lord_Drachenblut: At the bottom right corner, the button in the middle click it, then select change access key
<stdin> adenicio: I don't use it so I don't know
<alexandros_> hey guys, which package should I apt-get in order for amarok to be able to play mp3 files??
<zipper_> Trying to add a google repository, and to get rid of the GPG errors i do this: "wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -". However, there must be a syntax error or something, since that produces an error. Any hints?
<speaker219> 'ello
<zipper_> copied it from the google faq =/
<Ace2016> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexandros_> thanks
<Lord_Drachenblut> jhutchins: yea f12 is the default for yakuake but i'm not sure how to change it when i can't get it to drop down
<_gtt_> !corrupt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corrupt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> zipper_: put sudo after | but before apt-key
<_gtt_> !operation attempted
<adenicio> stdin: wat do u use?
<zipper_> stdin, ah, thanks
<speaker219> Yay!!! Cookies!
<stdin> adenicio: knetworkmanager
<adenicio> stdin: is it beter?
<stdin> adenicio: it works for my wireless, that's all I care about :)
<alexandros_> I love apt-get!!
<zipper_> speaker219, i want cookies... =/
<Lord_Drachenblut> Ace2016: but the problem i'm having is getting yakuake to drop down so i can change the access key. damn keyboard shortcut collisions
<speaker219> Woops
<speaker219> I don't have any
<speaker219> maybe you can settle for some virtual cookies
<zipper_> =/
<zipper_> no
<zipper_> i'm sick and tired of virtual cookies all the time
* speaker219 gives zipper_ a plate of hot, fresh chocolate chip cookies
<alexandros_> I want monica belluci
<zipper_> oh well
<zipper_> guess its the thought that counts
<speaker219> What's the command to restart kicker? thanks
<adenicio> stdin: oh for your wireless conection u had to past trhou the ndswrapper crap too?
<stdin> adenicio: no, my driver was included
<stdin> speaker219: dcop kicker kicker restart
#kubuntu 2007-08-15
(intelikey/#kubuntu) or kde for that matter
(stdin/#kubuntu) !kde
(ubotu/#kubuntu) KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<stdin> kazuma_: you can have both installed at the same time
* intelikey still disagrees with installing more than one *buntu-desktop package.... defaults get hosed.
<kazuma_> i know man
<kazuma_> but in some way i can't select
<elite101> hey i wonder how hard it would be to connect and "xbox" to the computer using a cross-over eth. cable then making a network from the xbox to the network then in ur xbox going onto a System link game do the same for the other person but make sure it connects to the IP of ur XBOX using DMZ? so this way the person can connect to the xbox through my ip?
<kazuma_> the kde desktop
<kazuma_> and the programs are all mixed
<elite101> o_0
* stdin thinks intelikey should bring out intelikeybuntu
<elite101> confusing but it might work?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) for my good luck i just have one hahaha
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) i have to be careful xD
(stdin/#kubuntu) intelikey: and run on a 64MHz with 5MB ram
(intelikey/#kubuntu) 16m ram   i don't like using swap  :)
<raylu> i'm trying to compile pvpgn from source with mysql support
<raylu> what package would i install? libmysqlclient-dev?
<stdin> raylu: why are you compiling it?
<raylu> because i can't find the binaries?
<stdin> !info pvpgn
<ubotu> pvpgn: Gaming server that emulates Battle.net(R). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.9-3 (feisty), package size 738 kB, installed size 2244 kB
<elite101> perfect
<raylu> that's not 1.8.0
<raylu> and that doesn't necessarily have mysql support
<elite101> battle.net? emulate it?
<elite101> why?
<intelikey> elite101 heh
<dystopianray> elite101: to play battle.net games over a lan
<raylu> because it's better for lans and such
<elite101> it wouldnt be battle.net u couldnt play ppl
<stdin> raylu: well it's not 1.8, but it does have mysql support
<elite101> ohh ic*
<elite101> i thought he ment go online
<elite101> well He meaning the "bot"
<raylu> i'm actually compiling it for a friend who's using red hat :D
<elite101> lol wow Diablo on Kubuntu using pvpgn
<kazuma_> is suse a good choice?
<elite101> with a friend
<stdin> raylu: how are you planning to get it on your friends system?
<raylu> opensuse is supposed to be decent
<intelikey> kazuma_ some like it,   some dont.
<raylu> stdin, sftp? i'm not installing it, just building it
<intelikey> kazuma_ it's a big name in the linux world
<kazuma_> oh i see
<stdin> raylu: that probably won't work
<raylu> o.0, why not?
<Biovore> why build sftp..  install openssh..  you got it...
<kazuma_> i began my path with fedora core 6
<raylu> he doesn't have root on that syste
<raylu> m
<kazuma_> and linux let me impressed
<raylu> Biovore, lol, that's not what i'm building
<kazuma_> so, let's say that i'm looking for my linux haha
<stdin> raylu: you're almost certainly using different versions of the libs
<elite101> man i keep on looking @ my xbox thinking *linux linux.....mod it...mod-it....linux...linux*
<elite101> its faster than my pc
<intelikey> kazuma_ i don't know what the popularity is right now, *buntu is probably #1 now    but the well established major distros might be listed something like     redhat/fedora debian(and it's major dirivitaves) gentoo slackware suse mandrake/mandriva
<stdin> elite101: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Linux ?
<elite101> thanx
<elite101> but i need to build a USB adapter
<intelikey> if i missed anyone major i can't recall them right now...
<elite101> for my Jumpdrive with the loaded xploit
<kazuma_> oh i see
<kazuma_> well i had fedora core 7
<kazuma_> but i had a problem with the instalation
<elite101> on xbox?
<stdin> intelikey: just do !distros
<elite101> o_0
<kazuma_> all seemed good but it never
<kazuma_> started
<kazuma_> a message appeared telling me moduling the kernel or something like that
<kazuma_> and never passed from it
<intelikey> stdin that's hardly a history tho    is it ?
<stdin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux :)
<stdin> or look at distrowatch
<intelikey> well it ouly adds ubuntu and mepis   which i sub-classed as major debian based distros  so not bad.
<raylu> someone's sig on slashdot was:
<intelikey> : > :
<raylu> Linux: because I want it to be fast. Gentoo: because I don't mind waiting for it to compile.
<dystopianray> i don't know why people use gentoo over other distros, you spend a whole day compiling and the result is inferior
<dystopianray> i used it for 2 years before realising that
<flaccid> the result is you get what you want with no extra crap
<Biovore> well in reality.. if you know what your going its marginly better.. but its alot of work and not worth it in my option..
<flaccid> ubuntu minimal is not actually minimal...
<elite101> man i am going to make linux for psp it sucks how they only did it for DS
<elite101> psp is soo....hackable
<flaccid> elite101: already done
<flaccid> try google
<elite101> yeah but its not good thou
<flaccid> then make it better, don't fork it..
<elite101> alot of them are scams and are just portals i have only seen 2good ones soo far
<elite101> lol
<elite101> but they just load the "kernel" and loadlike this:........................................... and then thats it?
<flaccid> linux is just a kernel... you make the userland what you want..
<elite101> nothing of a desktop enviorment
<flaccid> that usually indicates early life of the project...
<elite101> yeah i know but no one yet i have saye has made a enviorment? atleast now?
<elite101> saw*
<flaccid> elite101: dunno, but if if X is not running on it yet, perhaps there is a reason why its not running on it yet..
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> well some one has managed to get uClinux on it
<stdin> my iPod runs linux
<elite101> It loads an interactive shell and has a very minimal userland.""" http://df38.dot5hosting.com/~remember/chris/
<flaccid> elite101: looks like thats going too: http://psp3d.com/getting-started-help-tutorials/14071-life-lessons-linux-2.html
<elite101> ;)
<flaccid> hmmm maybe the link i pasted is not actually for the psp
<flaccid> but "This let me install ubuntu, as well as get stuff started."
<flaccid> fux me... i don't have a psp
<elite101> nope
<elite101> lol
<yeniklasor> How can I start Kwallet with run command ?
<elite101> since when does the psp have a PCI card?
<elite101> lol @ flaccid,
<Tomi-idle> yeniklasor: kwalletmanager
<yeniklasor> thanks
<elite101> well i wanna get an KDE enviorment kinda thing for PSP since they have it boot just the device drivers are a pain
<flaccid> elite101: maybe you should ask them why they are posting non psp threads
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lol
<flaccid> if you don't know linux and kernel, then its going to be quicker for you to wait for the real devs to do the work...
<elite101> prob the hassle of the device drivers i mean there onboard and not supposed to be used as a normal device only in the PSP native's OS wich use's .prx files for the device "drivers"
<flaccid> well driver would have to be written..
<elite101> .prx make the psp think of wich is wich if they can get a Enviorment or build a Bootlogger thing to run these .prx files or a whole new linux to run these .prx files for the OS it might just work
<flaccid> why would it work
<elite101> i think its boot logger or loader*
<flaccid> .prx is not linux
<elite101> i know
<flaccid> thats like saying a windows device driver will work
<elite101> but these ppl might think of something
<elite101> yeah true*
<elite101> since ur not using the PSP Os anymore*
<flaccid> the prx needs to be reverse engineered if its not open source (if the source is available, it can be ported to linux)
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> so this is why drivers are not available
<elite101> well u would have to make a set of drivers using the .prx files this way u can see what the Device is capable of doing and then u can re-make it compatable for linux*
<abel> Sorry, I have a problem, what is the name of the program eclipse whit all the pluggins ?
<flaccid> whether its a kernel mode or userland blob or whatever
<elite101> ^
<elite101> .prx converter thing*
<flaccid> elite101: thats a pipe dream
<flaccid> i assume that .prx is a binary
<elite101> man psp would make a great linux box* but u cant use the flash as a normal RAM because thats the psp acutall flash* 15/15mb
<elite101> um
<flaccid> its like saying you can convert a .exe to run on linux
<elite101> .prx is a file in the sony's flash FLASH0/FLASH1
<elite101> well
<elite101> diff
<elite101> u examine what it is capable of doing
<elite101> so u just then design off it
<elite101> or else u will be doing trial and error
<flaccid> exactly
<flaccid> but its most likely a binary
<flaccid> you would need a de-compiler specific to the filetype
<elite101> im not sure what can open a .prx file exact but once u do u can see the code's and stuff and see the full potential
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> the psp is a 33Mhz beast with 32Mb ram
<elite101> 333*
<flaccid> this is proprietry stuff.. you are expecting things that are not physically possible and don't match
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well not really
<flaccid> thats not right
<elite101> 333Mhz is what the psp is clocked @
<elite101> ;)
<flaccid> whatever runs the prx will need to be reverse engineered as well
<elite101> ds is only 66Mhz
<flaccid> im sure sony didn't make the psp open source...
<elite101> yeah they can do that
<Joe857> No, but you can hack it
<flaccid> who is they
<elite101> its called Hacked firmware Dark_alex makes them all the time 3.03oe-c
<klobster> system hangs for a minute or two log here: http://dpaste.com/16885/
<klobster> any ideas?
<Joe857> I have a modded psp, it runs all sorts of games
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> it is fully capable
<Joe857> Including ps1 games.
<flaccid> elite101: your assumptions are crazy....
<Joe857> http://psp-hacks.com
<Joe857> >_>
<Joe857> Alright, back to lurking
<elite101> the linux ppl have to join forces with the ppl working with Dark_alex or M33 team
<Joe857> Didn't Alex quit?
<elite101> not really u can judge the psp u dont know exact what it does or is
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> like 3months or so
<elite101> school work* i dont blame hime
<Joe857> Yeah... a sad day for PSP hackers alike. :<
<elite101> the hacker team M33 is now doing the hacked firmware althou i dont trust it
<Joe857> I'm sticking with my OE`A
<elite101> 3.03oe-c is the golden firmware with recov. menu
<elite101> yeah
<abel> someone work with eclipse ?
<Joe857> Unless Sony makes a feature I absolutely need, and they crack it, I'm staying with 3.03 I think
<flaccid> software can do anything the hardware has the capabilities of. if its closed then it has to be reverse engineered. elite101 perhaps you should spend more time helping these psp projects than letting us know what it needs in this channel.
<elite101> lol they are making a DS emu for the psp
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ^
<Joe857> ...o_o Why?
<Joe857> What's the use?
<elite101> Linux on psp
<elite101> i can talk to u guys on the go..go.goo
<elite101> ;) using my Eliteubuntu for psp
<Joe857> I have it too. :D
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> eliteubuntu ver 1.01
<Joe857> Alright, I'm going to stop being off topic now
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite101> the only good video showing linux on psp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSXaoWsDNYI
<Joe857> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Joe857> e_e
<elite101> well i gotta go
<carlos> que?
<elite101> but one more thing www.psp-hacks.com PSP can now emu. Nintendo DS**
<elite101> ;P take that Nintendo lovers*
<stdin> elite101: if you weren't going, I'd kick ya
<stdin> :p
<elite101> lol
<elite101> sorry
<elite101> bye
<stdin> cya
<flaccid> haha
<carlos> no cacho
<carlos> jakja
<abel> hola, alguien maneja eclipse ?
<firecrotch> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlos> alguien sabe acelerar una tarjeta via
<carlos> ?
<stdin> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stdin> !opsnack | Things a Bot likes
<ubotu> Things a Bot likes: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Tm_T> hmh
<stdin> Tm_T: you heard him, he want you to give it Chocolate  and Peanuts
<raylu> ok...so, if you remember
<raylu> i was trying to get pvpgn on a friend's server
<raylu> that he doesn't have root on
<raylu> this should be simple, but i can't think of a way to do it and, more importantly, i can't even compile it
<firecrotch> How do I turn off IPv6 completely on a server?
<yeniklasorr> What is categories of Development of KDE menu ? Internet is "Categories=Network;Application;"
<neptunepink> How do you kill zombie processes?
<neptunepink> I keep trying, I even used a machine gun, but it won't die!
<Crell> With a chainsaw, just like any other zombie.
<neptunepink> Crell: What's the command?
<firecrotch> chainsaw = kill -9
<Joe857> >_> kill in terminal.
<Joe857> Dang, got beaten
<Crell> hehe
<firecrotch> neptunepink: kill -9 PID
<firecrotch> :)
<Crell> Note to self: do not try to compile a kernel without specifying which architecture to use.
<Crell> Even for a full build, it shouldn't be taking over an hour on an otherwise idle Core 2 Duo.
<firecrotch> Hahaha
<neptunepink> it's still there.... :/
<firecrotch> neptunepink:  did you do it as root with sudo?
<neptunepink> aye
<neptunepink> I've got 2 zombie processes running around, actually
<firecrotch> neptunepink: you'll need to kill their parent processes
<neptunepink> according to ksysguard, that would be init
* ClassFoo is away: ee
<Doug_> one question, if i have a dual boot, should i have installed linux first or last?
<firecrotch> Doug_:  last
<firecrotch> Windows first, then Linux
<neptunepink> firecrotch: though I did start it through kde...
<Doug_> firecrotch: crap, thanks.  hopefully i can backup my stuff all my backup drives are ntfs, any suggestions?
<firecrotch> Doug_:  It's still possible to install windows afterwards, but you'll need to reinstall GRUB
<flaccid> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<firecrotch> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Doug_> firecrotch: thanks
<firecrotch> Doug_: You're welcome :)
<firecrotch> neptunepink: Any reason you can't just reboot?
<firecrotch> it's the surefire way to kill any process :)
<neptunepink> yes, but....
<neptunepink> my uptime! :O
<firecrotch> Then kill init :)
<neptunepink> aight.
<firecrotch> or telinit 1 to drop to a root shell with nothing running
<neptunepink> sounds like a plan
<neptunepink> except I'd have to walk over to my computer to get to a terminal...
<neptunepink> maybe tommorow
<firecrotch> Hahaha
<firecrotch> Oh no, I have 2 zombie processes too
<yeniklasorr> I'm trying to make a bin sh. This must execute 2 command. "cd /opt/ebyn/" and "exec sh bdp.sh" How can I do this ?
<neptunepink> firecrotch: :O
<yeniklasorr> Sorry I'm trying to make a bin sh. This must execute 2 command. "cd /opt/ebyn/" and "sh bdp.sh" How can I do this ?
<Crell> firecrotch: I'm telling you, chainsaws.  Have we learned nothing from Bruce Campbell??
<Tm_T> ClassFoo: hum
<ClassFoo> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> ClassFoo: don't use awaynick thanks
<ClassFoo> Tm_T: sorry
<Tm_T> np
<firecrotch> I can't even figure out what they are
<firecrotch> Hmm.... netstat and sudo are the zombies....
<neptunepink> firecrotch: sudo killall sudo
<liu> ??
<firecrotch> neptunepink:  yeah... it feels odd to even be typing that in
<neptunepink> firecrotch: I was kidding :b
<firecrotch> I can live with zombies though :)
* neptunepink summons a zombie hord to make friends with firecrotch
<neptunepink> *and possibly convince him to change his nick
<kazuma_> hi
<kazuma_> i need help
<kazuma_> please
<kazuma_> i have just installed kubuntu
<kazuma_> and i have something called bam from iusacell
<kazuma_> it's wireless internet
<kazuma_> and konqueror doesn't let me open any page
<kazuma_> what should i do
<Tabmow> kazuma_: bam?
<kazuma_> it's like an usb modem
<firecrotch> neptunepink: those were quite the zombies....
<Tabmow> kazuma_: like or it is?
<Crell> When compiling a kernel out of git in Ubuntu, what's the flavours target for a 32-bit core2duo?  It doesn't appear to be i386, as that gives an error.
<Tw|sT> Does anyone here use IBM FileNet?  I'm taking a class on it this week, and they said it supports Linux, and I'm interested in deploying it on my intranet.
<grumpybear> hey can anyone run me through how to install warcraft3 TFT??
<Daisuke_Laptop> winehq.org
<Daisuke_Laptop> check the appdb
<Daisuke_Laptop> it will have the information you seek
<grumpybear> what about
<grumpybear> CSS?
<Daisuke_Laptop> winehq.org
<Daisuke_Laptop> it will have the information you seek
<grumpybear> kk
<grumpybear> thank you
<grumpybear> oh are u a bot
<grumpybear> HAHA.
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<grumpybear> oh
<grumpybear> ..
<grumpybear> sorry
<Daisuke_Laptop> just the same answer applies to both :)
<grumpybear> haha
<stoned> http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/pi_to_1_million_digits_on_kubuntu_amd64.jpg
<stoned> check it out
<stoned> its pretty fast man
<stoned> everything is running great
<stoned> i hate to say/admit it, but debian actually lacked, etch lacked 64bit desktop stuff
<czer323> It's okay to criticize something that doesn't meet your needs.  I think too many people forget that without criticism, we'd never try to do somethign better.
<czer323> Too many people criticize criticism.
<yeniklasorr> stdin : Why this a bash is doing absolute query?   #!/bin/bash  cd /opt/ebyn  /bin/bash bdp.sh
<stoned> czer323: I happen to like kubuntu now
<stoned> I didn' twant to accept that but I have used it for a while now and so far so good, so thumbs up on that
<stoned> 64bit on etch was fairly unstable for me
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm doing ok with gnome...  haven't gotten around to installing kde here yet :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> night night
<underdog5004> Daisuke_Laptop, I much prefer kde to gnome...fluxbox or xfce for older machines
<netdaemon> hrm
<netdaemon> how many of you have removed the kubuntu artwork?
<underdog5004> netdaemon, what do you mean?
<czer323> I don't use the kubuntu artwork usually, but i don't remove it.
<czer323> the udev splash, kde splash startup i don't care about changing.
<czer323> But, i like rotating desktops and different icons.
<jd__> wooooooooooooooooooooooh
<navets> can anyone debug this mysql line for me
<navets> i get an error at limit
<navets>  $result = @mysql_query('SELECT id, name, email, site, date, body FROM Board ORDER BY id DESC  LIMIT ' .$first. ',' .$last.' " ; ');
<underdog5004> jd__, yes?
<jd__> just excited
<underdog5004> you have beryl running? lol
<jd__> o
<jd__> no
<jd__> :-(
<jd__> not yet
<jd__> superkarmba though
<underdog5004> ah
<jd__> which is good enough
<underdog5004> that's always nice
<jd__> for my laptop
<underdog5004> I like glassmonitor and aeroclock
<underdog5004> just fyi
<kazuma__> does anyone knows how to install a bam from iusacell?
<jd__> might check them out
<jd__> probably already did see it
<underdog5004> kazuma__, bam? iusacell?
<kazuma__> yeah
<kazuma__> it's like a small usb modem
<underdog5004> oh
<underdog5004> have you tried googling the model numbers?
<kazuma__> that you put on your usb and gives you internet
<YingFan> I have no QT environment variables at the moment and have both qt3 and 4 installed. How do I change default Qt from 3 to 4?
<kazuma__> that's the problem my friend
<kazuma__> i'm using it
<kazuma__> but konqueror doesn't let me open anything
<kazuma__> i don't know why
<underdog5004> kazuma__, oh...have you connected to the internet with it yet?
<kazuma__> yes i'm using it right now dude
<underdog5004> oh, ok, sorry
<kazuma__> the problem is konqueror i can't open any page
<underdog5004> weird...and in firefox?
<netdaemon> underdog5004: removing all of the ubuntu patches from kde...i see the package here
<kazuma__> an error ocurred while loading http://www.google.com.mx
<kazuma__> that's the error
<Tabmow> kazuma__: .mx ?
<underdog5004> that's in firefox, kazuma__ ?
<flaccid> kazuma__: usually indicates a installation issue with kde/konq
<underdog5004> netdaemon, what are you talking about?
<kazuma__> what should i do i'm really new
<kazuma__> using konqueror
<flaccid> run it from cli and see what errors you get kazuma__
<kazuma__> well kubuntu xD
<kazuma__> cli? what's that dudde
<netdaemon> underdog5004: kubuntu-default-settings
<flaccid> from konsole
<netdaemon> ^^ that package
<kazuma__> =o
<kazuma__> it doesn't appear any problem it looks like it conect
<underdog5004> netdaemon, I'm still not sure...have I been helping you?
<kazuma__> but well it only let me conect here
<underdog5004> netdaemon, oh, sorry
<netdaemon> i'm wondering if anyone has removed that before
<underdog5004> gotcha, kde-artwork stuff, right?
<underdog5004> netdaemon, I would keep that package around...it looks like a metapackage anyway...
<underdog5004> I'm going to bed now...gf is looking more and more inviting
<kazuma__> i'm suffering xD
<kazuma__> brb
<flaccid> xD ?
<NeedRock> I dont know the pass and I load from virual-cd and try to mount root-partition but I cant... why? how can I do that?
<dosen> hi
<dosen> anyone from indonesia???
<dosen> indonesia???
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<NeedRock> I dont know the pass and I load from virual-cd and try to mount root-partition but I cant... why? how can I do that???
<NeedRock> I dont know the pass and I load from virual-cd and try to mount root-partition but I cant... why? how can I do that???
<hsn_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NeedRock> )))
<NeedRock> something else? ))
<NeedRock> I dont know the pass and I load from virual-cd and try to mount root-partition but I cant... why? how can I do that??? (dont say "sudo" :) )
<Kein> I'm having the same problem, to my knowledge...
<NeedRock> I have the message that the fstype must be specified, mount -a dont work... I try mount -t ext3 but it didnt work anyway... I am sure that filesystem is ext3
<hangthedj> is there a movie player for kubuntu that creates a database for your movies?
<hangthedj> like amarok, but a movie player?
<grul> hey, does anyone know about risifrutti? how long can you keep it in a fridge?
<Assid> hrmm anyone here using gutsy + kopete
<kraut> moin
<vlt> !de | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vlt> ;-)
<kraut> vlt: moin is an internationalized word! ;)
<genii> I sure wish tere was a #kubuntu+1
<mm_202> ugh, is there a cmd option or something that will not fsck up the x permission on directories when doing a chmod -R nnn * ?
<evri2> Guys,do you have seek problem in VLC while playing flv files?
<gaara> nope
<gaara> hey stdin u there?
<stdin> possibly
<Assid> your still awake?!
<Assid> dont you ever sleep?
<stdin> I did sleep
<stdin> then got woken up
<ksivaji> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Assid> you slept after i did
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<openorigin> hello all, i am using feisty, how to boot into command line directly ( i dont want display manager)??
<stdin> letters still blurry...need caffeine...
<gaara> someone plz help me with my stupid wifi connection
<gaara> stdin, i installed bcm43xx cutter thingy
<gaara> do u have that link again?
<EviL_AciD> hi!
<stdin> gaara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<EviL_AciD> raga c' qualke italiano?
<stdin> !it | EviL_AciD
<ubotu> EviL_AciD: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> openorigin: in the grub menu there is a recovery mode that's console only, or you can run "sudo update-rc.d kdm remove" to stop kdm from starting automatically
* stdin now get coffee
<openorigin> stdin:ok
<gaara> stdin the problem doesnt seem to be with the driver..
<gaara> when i use the knetwork manager its not detecting anything because the interface is not enabled
<gaara> but when i try enabling it, it stands for one second and switches of the next
<czer323> Has anyone ever been able to successfully link minimize window to khotkeys with a mouse gesture?
<openorigin> stdin: ok., it boots to which runlevel?? (just i am curious to know
<gaara> hello???????
<slobodan_> hi
<gaara> help help help
<stdin> openorigin: to runlevel 1
<openorigin> stdin: ok
<slobodan_> what's the matter
<gaara> wifi interface not enabing
<gaara> gets disabled everytime i press enable
<stdin> gaara: does it show scan results?
<gaara> in terminal?
<gaara> shows no networks scanned
<openorigin> stdin: ok one last question, what about my apache n mysql ? will they start automatically?
<stdin> openorigin: not with the recovery mode, but they will if you just stop kdm from starting
<stdin> gaara: have you used ndiswraper to load the driver?
<stdin> gaara: or the firmware?
<gaara> the firmware
<gaara> how do i check whether the ndiswrapper has been loaded or not?
<stdin> gaara: "ndiswrapper -l"
<Assid> hrmm their right.. it is  "unstable?
<Assid> somewhat
<gaara> not there..
<stdin> gaara: did you download the firmware? (when you installed bcm43xx-fwcutter)
<gaara> gimme a minute, i need to restart
<Assid> stdin: can you run glxgears?
<Assid> everytime i try X crashes
<stdin> Assid: yeah, I can
<Assid> weird
<Assid> you have compiz-fusion running?
<stdin> Assid: yep
<Assid> bah
<Assid> lemme try again
<stdin> Assid: I don't think it works with Xgl tho, if you have that
<Assid> (II) UnloadModule: "xgl"
<Assid> (EE) Failed to load module "xgl" (module does not exist, 0)
<Assid> it used to work on feisty tho
<stdin> Assid: do you have a line like ""Load "xgl" " in your xorg.conf?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> i mean thats fine.. it didnt load it .. but still glxgears should work
<stdin> Assid: post xorg.conf to pastebin, I'll have a peek
<Assid> also compiz-fusion benchmarks went from 135+ fps .. to 35-55
<Assid> sure gimme a sec.. i might get cut
<Assid> trying one more time
<gaara> when i open adept manager, it says someother adept manager is open right now but i havent opened any..
<gaara> whats the catch?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gaara> thank yo
<bionic> hello
<gaara> i installed looking glass in my machine but it doesnt even start the session..
<gaara> any idea why?
<trekdanne> looking glass = the java 2.5d window manager ?
<gaara> yea
<gaara> actually i dont know
<gaara> i think so
<trekdanne> ah, actually i havn't tried that one, just read the paper :P
<gaara> hey stdin...
<gaara> i've installed the ndiswrapper
<gaara> now what
<gaara> ?
<stdin> gaara: you need to get the windows xp driver for the card
<gaara> and how do i do that?
<stdin> gaara: look it up on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_b/
<stdin> gaara: "lspci | grep Broadcom" should tell you which you have
<gaara> i download the windows driver and then i do this?
<gaara> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<gaara> ?
<stdin> yeah
<Lucios> hi
<Lucios> i got problem with my wxDownload Fast
<Lucios> unable to return the file size
<Lucios> i dunno why
<gaara> where is the inf file usually stored for windows?
<trekdanne> pardon my ignorance but what's "wxDownload Fast"?
<trekdanne> gaara: toplevel driver directory?
<stdin> gaara: you can download the .zip  it tells you on the ndiswrapper site, then extract it and use the .inf there
<Lucios> download manager
<Lucios> such as IDM in windows
<kazuma_> help
<kazuma_> i have a probleem :(
<kazuma_> it's a modem that gives me wireless internet
<trekdanne> Lucios: ah i c, never heard of :)
<kazuma_> and i can't make it work
<stdin> Lucios: my guess is that the server doesn't support resume (and isn't sending the file size)
<gaara> hey stdin, there is no zip file for the chipset i have, the very first one u gave me
<gaara> in the link u sent, mine is the first one...
<kazuma_> who can help me
<stdin> gaara: the Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART ?
<gaara> yea
<stdin> kazuma_: what card/chipset?
<kazuma_> well stdin it's kindda weird
<kazuma_> here in mexico
<kazuma_> there's something called Bam, from iusacell
<kazuma_> it's a small card you put on your usb port
<kazuma_> and gives you internet
<kazuma_> but, it's not working properly
<stdin> gaara: try this one ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe (extract with cabextract)
<kazuma_> konqueror doesn't let me open web pages
<kazuma_> can anyone help me with that?
<stdin> kazuma_: hmm, I've never heard of it
<kazuma_> ok thanks anyway
<stdin> kazuma_: maybe try searching for "iusacell bam linux" in google, you're sure to get something
<Lucios> but in windows it's say support resume
<kazuma_> yeah i did
<Lucios> i download from ftp server using centos
<kazuma_> the problem
<kazuma_> is that
<kazuma_> it's already installed
<kazuma_> but i can't access to any other program that needs internet
<kazuma_> only this
<stdin> kazuma_: so you can access this IRC but nothing in konqueror?
<kazuma_> exactly my friend
<stdin> hmm
<kazuma_> weird don't you think?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> does your ISP use a HTTP proxy?
<kazuma_> now that's something i don't understand haha
<kazuma_> can you explain it please?
<gaara> how do i extract it using the cabextract?
<stdin> kazuma_: some ISPs use a HTTP proxy to allow users to connect to web pages (they block normal access except with their proxy)
<kazuma_> =o
<stdin> gaara: cabextract file.exe
<kazuma_> would you let me explain how do i install the bam?
<gaara> figured it, sorry...
<stdin> kazuma_: can you try something? open konsole and do "w3m www.google.com"
<kazuma_> let me check
<kazuma_> hey
<kazuma_> it opened! =O
<stdin> well, that means at least you don't need a proxy :p
<kazuma_> but why konqueror not?
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> what should i do about konqueror?
<gaara> it says driver already installed
<stdin> kazuma_: have a look in system settings > network settings > proxy, is it set to connect directly to the internet ?
<stdin> gaara: ndiswrapper says that?
<kazuma_> yeah that it says
<gaara> the command ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf says driver already installed!
<kazuma_> connect directly to the internet
<kazuma_> is that correct?
<stdin> yes
<kazuma_> then, i'm lost haha
<gaara> what do i do?
<kazuma_> i don't know what to do my friend
<Ahadiel> Is there anyway to stop apt from being in use? I hadn't even used Adept and it was it was already in use.
<Ahadiel> I prefer to do updates from the commandline
<stdin> kazuma_: I'm looking
<gaara> ndiswrapper -l says bcmwl5 is invalid driver!
<stdin> gaara: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff (not sure what else)
<holycow> okay so once again
<holycow> i try krita
<holycow> and holy schneikes
<Ahadiel> Anyone got a link to a compiz fusion tutorial for kubuntu?
<holycow> it once again eats a gtk app for lunch
<holycow> well damn
<kazuma_> i ran out of ideas man
<stdin> kazuma_: can you try installing firefox and see if that works, then we know if it's a konqueror problem
<kazuma_> is it a good thing that google appeared in the console?
<stdin> Ahadiel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kazuma_> hahaha i wish how do i install it dudde if i can navigate :P
<stdin> kazuma_: quick way: in konsole do "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<kazuma_> no my friend
<gaara> hey stdin...i installed using someother file and it says driver installed..
<kazuma_> i tried add/remove program
<kazuma_> and you need internet to install those other programs
<gaara> am i to restart and stuff?
<kazuma_> but it appears that i don't have internet
<kazuma_> now i wanna kill myself xD
<kazuma_> at the usa exist iusacell?
<stdin> kazuma_: what does apt-get say?
<kazuma_> the firefox pakage is not available
<kazuma_> that could mean that the package is missing, obsolet
<kazuma_> or it's only available from other source
<kazuma_> that says dudde
<Ahadiel> wait what?
<Ahadiel> I just finished apt-get'ing firefox
<stdin> kazuma_: your sources.list is probably commented out..., press alt-f2 and remove the "#" from all lines starting with "deb http://.."
<rojanu> Hi, Can I use SATA RAID disk individually or I have to use them as part of the RAID
<kazuma_> it appears
<kazuma_> run command
<gaara> stdin....help..plz..
<kazuma_> wait
<kazuma_> back in a while
<gaara> im probably troubling u too much but plz...my ndiswrapper has installed properly..
<mikkael> where should i calibrate my gamma, brightness and contrast ? i can set it on my monitor, on nvidia's settings and on kde .. so confusing
<stdin> gaara: did you blacklist the bcm43xx module ?
<gaara> ?
<stdin> gaara: "echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" ?
<gaara> now what? it just echoed.
<rick-cn> iptablesiptables
<stdin> !cn | rick-cn
<ubotu> rick-cn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<stdin> gaara: "sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<VSpike> That "KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems" page is a good'un
<stdin> gaara: this is all from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<gaara> looking thru..
<namelessjon> My friend (who has asked me for help) currently has a very frustrating problem with kubuntu. It boots fine, displays the login screen. When you login, it accepts the auth (and shows in auth.log as a successful login), then fades to black and redisplays the login screen.
<stdin> namelessjon: KDM keeps a log in /var/log/kdm.log have a look in there for errors
<miguelcabrera> hello
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to desactivate the message saying new people are connected with kopete ?
<thirupathib> hi, how to shutdown from command prompt as a user, if i try shutdown and halt commands they want me to be root
<trekdanne> maxagaz: try fine-tuning the nofify tab in the settings
<stdin> maxagaz: settings > configure notifications
<kazuma__> nope
<kazuma__> nothing happened
<namelessjon> Hmm. There's some 'BadDevice' errors (which look like they're probably because he doesn't have a tablet connected since they're input device errors) and also 'QImage::ConvertDepth: Image is a null image'
<kazuma__> i wanna die
<stdin> !sudo | thirupathib
<ubotu> thirupathib: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<trekdanne> thirupathib: add yourself to the shutdown group?
<kazuma__> it's my only way to have internet
<grul> don't do it
<stdin> kazuma__: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after you edited/saved the file?
<kazuma__> what should i do
<kazuma__> let me check
<maxagaz> trekdanne,stdin: I understand... thanks :)
<kazuma__> and that what is it for friend
<stdin> kazuma__: after "sudo apt-get update" try "sudo apt-get install firefox" again
<kazuma__> =o ok dudde
<kazuma__> cool
<kazuma__> is the firefox downloading from the internet'
<fotoflo> hey, im having a wierd problem. i think its on the other end but maybe you guys could help me troubleshoot... i am ftping into a ftpserver and after login it stalls out on "ls" or dir commands...
<rojanu> namelessjon: Could you check for permission on the home folder
<stdin> kazuma__: firefox will probably work, until we can figure out why konqueror isn't
<kazuma__> but
<kazuma__> add/remove programs use internet too right?
<VSpike> fotoflo: could be firewall or NAT problem
<lazy-bit> hi
<stdin> kazuma__: yes
<fotoflo> VSpike: i have tried from two unix systems.
<kazuma__> then
<kazuma__> my internet doesn't work propperly
<fotoflo> VSpike, so if it is, its not on my side
<namelessjon> rojanu: It's 755, for his u/n, his group
<trekdanne> kazuma__: probably something wrong with konqueror not the internet
<VSpike> fotoflo: it's a public ftp, or one you set up?
<kazuma__> and i can't install nothing
<fotoflo> its one that someone else setup
<fotoflo> i think its on a windows box
<VSpike> fotoflo: is it public? can I try it?
<stdin> kazuma__: it should work now that you have edited the sources
<kazuma__> wow
<kazuma__> impresive
<fotoflo> VSpike, sorry, its private
<kazuma__> but just firefox
<kazuma__> not konqueror
<stdin> kazuma__: firefox works?
<kazuma__> yeah dudde
<kazuma__> that means that i have internet?
<stdin> kazuma__: yes
<kazuma__> but why the packages from add/remove
<kazuma__> doesn't work
<stdin> kazuma__: have you tried it again?
<kazuma__> let me check
<VSpike> fotoflo: do you know if anyone else from outside the server's location can access it?
<kazuma__> awesome
<VSpike> If it's behind a NAT router or firewall, that is most likely the problem
<fotoflo> Vspike: just the sysadmin, who i think has a negitive IQ
<kazuma__> do you think if i reboot my computer
<kazuma__> maybe konqueror should work?
<stdin> kazuma__: you can try, it may work. but if not that at least you have firefox
<fotoflo> VSpike, he did however reply to my email saying he was able to access it. so i am wondering if it is a permissions problem or something
<VSpike> fotoflo: but he may have tried from inside the network
<Ahadiel> Does anyone have a tutorial for installing Compiz fusion under Kubuntu?
<stdin> kazuma__: if you want to make firefox default: system settings > default applications
<kazuma__> thanks man
<stdin> Ahadiel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion < there
<kazuma__> how do i contact with you
<kazuma__> if i reboot my pc
<fotoflo> VSpike, he said he tried from outside
<kazuma__> xD
<stdin> kazuma__: I'll still be here
<fotoflo> VSpike, maybe he didnt try with my username...
<rojanu> namelessjon: did you check ~/.xsessionerrors as well
<kazuma__> =o
<VSpike> fotoflo: you'd expect permission errors to return a permission error though
<Ahadiel> stdin: I just did that, doesn't work
<Ahadiel> I get no window borders, and yeah
<rojanu> namelessjon: there must be an error in one of the logs
<Ahadiel> I'm not even sure if it enabled
<stdin> Ahadiel: install compiz-kde
<Ahadiel> And I'm not sure if this is weird, but umm, it keeps saying I have a compiz-core update
<rojanu> namelessjon: on off shot deleting ~/.kde might help as well
<Ahadiel> and when I update it, it still wants to update it
<fotoflo> shit it just worked
<fotoflo> randomly
<stdin> !language | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fotoflo> whoops
<namelessjon> .xsessionerrors is 0 bytes.
<harmental> hey guys...which type of collection database would you recommend me to use for Amarok?
<VSpike> fotoflo: I still think it's a network problem
<stdin> harmental: sqlite is fine for most
<fotoflo> eh?
<kazuma__> dudde
<fotoflo> why?
<kazuma__> how do i install amarok mp3 codecs xD
<Ahadiel> it's like sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Ahadiel> or something like that
<hobbit_> Hi ^^
<harmental> stdin: thx!
<kazuma__> just that?
<Aranel> hi, my ttyX consoles broken. When I press CTRL + ALT + F1 , F2 etc. , It only gives black screen, please help me :)
<namelessjon> rojanu: I moved .kde out of the way, that did nothing.
<namelessjon> rojanu: There are  some 'BadDevice' errors (which look like they're probably because he doesn't have a tablet connected since they're input device errors) and also 'QImage::ConvertDepth: Image is a null image' (this from /var/log/kdm.log)
<fotoflo> hmm how do i upload a directory with commandline ftp?
<stdin> Aranel: try disabling the boot splash
<fotoflo> my ftp gui apps are all carshing
<Aranel> stdin: ok :) how can I disable it ?
<Ahadiel> stdin: Even after installing compiz-kde, I still get no borders
<Ahadiel> and I can't enter text
<stdin> Ahadiel: you have to restart compiz after you install that
<VSpike> fotoflo: use ncftp
<Ahadiel> stdin: Did
<Ahadiel> Many times
<VSpike> fotoflo: it's the best ftp client
<fotoflo> commandline or gui
<fotoflo> ?
<VSpike> then you can do "mput -r dir"
<VSpike> commandline
<stdin> Ahadiel: try "kde-window-decorator --replace"
<Aranel> stdin: splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/56843-kubuntu-grub.xpm.gz
<stdin> Aranel: alt-f2 > kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst, in there remove all the words "splash"
<VSpike> fotoflo: supports tab completion (both local and remote), bookmarks... it just works like you want it to
<fotoflo> o
<fotoflo> cool
<fotoflo> getting
<stdin> Aranel: not the splashimage, just "splash"
<kazuma__> stdin how do i install mp3 codecs?
<stdin> kazuma__: you have feisty?
<Ahadiel> stdin: Nothing, I get like "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input devied 196"
<kazuma__> yeah dudde
<Ahadiel> 169*
<Aranel> stdin: ok thanks, i'll try :)
<stdin> kazuma__: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<stdin> Ahadiel: that's not the problem then, do you have an ati or nvidia card?
<Ahadiel> Intel GMA950
<Ahadiel> When I had Ubuntu installed, I was able to get compiz working
<Ahadiel> then I switched repo's, and it's acting the same way as it is now
<stdin> I have intel too, works here....
<Ahadiel> Are you using those repo's?
<Ahadiel> ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net.. etc
<stdin> Ahadiel: no, I run gutsy
<Ahadiel> Maybe that's the problem.
<rojanu> namelessjon: can you try and create another user see how that goes
<stdin> Ahadiel: those sources should be good tho
<Ahadiel> It keeps giving me an update for compiz-core
<Ahadiel> but even after in install it
<Ahadiel> it still wants to update
<stdin> Ahadiel: does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" update it?
<Ahadiel> let's find out
<rojanu> namelessjon: it is very difficult to solve without any proper error or similar? So I am just firing some guesses, sorry!!!!
<Ahadiel> stdin: Yes
<fotoflo> ncftp is crashing too
<stdin> Ahadiel: try "kde-window-decorator --replace" again (after the update finishes)
<Ahadiel> "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"
<Ahadiel> that shows twice in the terminal
<Ahadiel> along with "Failed to open Device"
<stdin> ignore those "BadDevice" errors
<Ahadiel> if I were to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again, it still says I need to update compiz-core
<stdin> Ahadiel: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and post all the output to pastebin
<Ahadiel> okay, a bit tricky though.
<Ahadiel> I'm running Kubuntu on my laptop
<Ahadiel> sec
<fotoflo> VSpike, ncftp keeps crashing too
<Ahadiel> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m414907c0
* namelessjon sighs at the ping out.
<stdin> Ahadiel: no pastebin output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ahadiel> ah sorry
<Ahadiel> sec
<Ahadiel> http://pastebin.com/m8df39c1
<VSpike> fotoflo: you got problems :)
<stdin> Ahadiel: press Y and pastebin the rest too
<fotoflo> possibly
<Ahadiel> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m516b6baf
<stdin> Ahadiel: does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" still want to upgrade it now?
<Ahadiel> yes
<Ahadiel> still
<kazuma__> can i install beryl in kubuntu?
<stdin> Ahadiel: post what "apt-cache policy compiz-core says"
<stdin> kazuma__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<fotoflo> VSpike, very strange. from ftp an LS command works, but not from nsftp or any gui i have
<Ahadiel> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m15abcefe
<fotoflo> im gonna go downstairs and try from a windows box
<Ahadiel> well if I can't get this working, I have gutsy tribe 4 almost finished downloading
<liberti_> hola buenos dias
<liberti_> he instalado kubuntu
<kazuma__> =o
<liberti_> y no se me escucha por el micro
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kazuma__> hablas espaol?
<liberti_> alguien me ayuda
<kazuma__> genial xD
<stdin> liberti_: #kubuntu-es
<liberti_> ya
<liberti_> y me sallio esta pagina
<stdin> Ahadiel: it shouldn't want to upgrade it then...
<Ahadiel> well it does >_>
<Ahadiel> over and over and over
<stdin> odd that
<VSpike> what's the command-line equivalent of alt-f2?
<Ahadiel> konsole
<Ahadiel> i mean wait.. heh?
<Ahadiel> alt+f2 = command in konsole
<trekdanne> not entirely true, i think
<Ahadiel> alt+f2 = executing command in konsole**
<VSpike> Ahadiel: not exactly... alt-f2 is like the windows Start->Run which is like using "start ...." from the windows command line...
<stdin> alt-f2 executes command in the shell kde is started from
<kazuma__> stdin why the update save my neck?
<VSpike> Ahadiel: in that it can "execute" documents, folders, commands, etc
<GoodHabit> Good day people. Help me please. My friend tryied to install Kubuntu 7.04 for pc, and he had trouble - near 83 percents of installation distro asked to downloading language packs. Who can help? It is impossible to use internet there without installed system.
<kazuma__> can you explain it to me?
<VSpike> Ahadiel: I'm referring to a command line tool which can select the appropriate handler for any file type and open it
<VSpike> Ahadiel: if such a thing exists
<stdin> kazuma__: what do you mean?
<kazuma__> well, after the update that you told me
<kazuma__> the internet started to work right why dudde?
<stdin> kazuma__: with add/remove? because your sources were inactive
<stdin> VSpike: I think "kfmclient exec filename.whatever"
<kazuma__> o i see
<kazuma__> then if i reboot maybe konqueror works propperly?
<stdin> kazuma__: maybe, but I don't think so
<kazuma__> oh i see
<VSpike> stdin: thx.. will try it
<kazuma__> how do you know a lot about kubuntu? =o
<stdin> kazuma__: I know more about some parts than others :p
<VSpike> stdin: spot on.. thanks!
<VSpike> I can even alias that to "start" I guess :)
<stdin> VSpike: no problem :)
<kazuma__> =o i see
<stdin> VSpike: "start" is already a command, maybe "kdestart"
<kazuma__> you are cool man thanks for the help
<stdin> VSpike: btw "kstart" is also already a command :)
<VSpike> stdin: so it is..
<stdin> kazuma__: no problem
<VSpike> stdin: yes, I think I tried kstart in case it was what I wanted :)
<kazuma__> stdin one more thing
<kazuma__> can i install beryl with kde
<kazuma__> ?
<stdin> kazuma__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<stdin> yes ^
<kazuma__> =o
<stdin> VSpike: you would *think* that it would be kstart... that just starts applications with "special window properties"
<kazuma__> what was the way to make firefox my web browser the usable? xD
<VSpike> stdin: yeah!  Which is useful, but not what I wanted
<runlevelten> kazuma__: Make it the default KDE web browser?
<stdin> kazuma__: in system settings > default applications (and "sudo update-alternatives --configure x-www-browser" for system wide)
<kazuma__> yeah that dudde
<kazuma__> xD
<runlevelten> alt f2 kcontrol  kde components  default apps  default browser.
<cperrin88> Hi
<Ahadiel> okay, time to install gutsy tribe 4. Thanks for helping me stdin.
<cperrin88> i have a small question
<stdin> Ahadiel: sure :)
<Ahadiel> and btw, is there any app that can automagically detect window's shares on a network?
<Ahadiel> I dont' like having to find the IP and share name manually
<stdin> Ahadiel: tried "smb:/" in konqueror ?
<Ahadiel> kk, I'll do that later
<VSpike> My fonts are totally wierd
<cperrin88> I have 2 soundcards in my PC and I want to set a standard soundcard becaus Kubuntu just takes one of these cards on every startup
<VSpike> By default, they are all too big in KDE apps, and random sized in Gnome apps, too big or too small in Firefox.  Sometimes, the whole font sizing jumps, and all the KDE fonts and gtk fonts get much smaller on all apps.  Sometimes it even seems to oscillate a bit.  It's to do with opening gtk apps, but it's not consistent
<VSpike> And they all look crappy anyway
<VSpike> How can I troubleshoot this kind of problem?
<namelessjon> Ah. I solved the kde login problem on the computer I was trying to fix. He'd filled up his whole kde partition, so it couldn't write any of the temp files he needed there.
<VSpike> For exmaple, in Konversation, I use an 8pt font at 1600x1200 resolution, and yet it's huge.  How can I check if it's the right size, and if not, why not?
<cperrin88> So .... can anyone help me setting a standard soundcard
<Ahadiel> whoa... with Gutsy I no longer have to install 915resolution to fix my resolution!
<Santzschies> hi!!
<Santzschies> is somebody there? i need some help running Skype on my kubuntu
<CraZy675> hey I got ubuntu LAMP server running on my production server, but I was wondering if I can easily add LAMP on my kubuntu desktop and use it as a development server?
<kazuma_> stuuudiin where aaare uuu xD
<Lynoure> Santzschies: describe your problem and someone probably answers
<kazuma_> i have a problem dudde xDD
<stdin> !lamp | CraZy675
<ubotu> CraZy675: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Urilock> does anyone here own a wordpress site?
<stdin> kazuma_: ?
<kazuma_> i have a problem with amarok dudde
<se7en^Of^9> Santzschies: skype is easy just download .deb from the website
<kazuma_> when i select a song
<kazuma_> it says
<CraZy675> Urilock: I have a wordpress site
<kazuma_> that it can install the mp3 codec
<kazuma_> but it crashes and falls
<kazuma_> it doesn't do anything
<kazuma_> what should i do?
<Urilock> crazy: whats the url on the end at the login screen?
<stdin> kazuma_: close amarok and install "libxine1-ffmpeg" then reopen amarok
<Urilock> CraZy675: my skin has gone wierd and i cant find it
<kazuma_> is there another thing missing?
<stdin> kazuma_: no, that's the package for mp3
<CraZy675> Urilock: /var/www
<Urilock> kazuma_: my amarok does that
<kazuma_> weir
<kazuma_> weird
<kazuma_> cuz
<kazuma_> it says
<stdin> kazuma_: make sure you quit amarok, File > Quit
<CraZy675> Urilock: #wordpress
<kazuma_> the archive operandum or something like that is missing
<Urilock> hmm
<Urilock> my skin just does nothing
<stdin> kazuma_: do you have adept or add/remove open ?
<Urilock> its really annoying
<kazuma_> no dudde
<Urilock> http://blog.urilock.zeeblo.com   see what I mean?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<Urilock> hey
<stdin> kazuma_: what says that about the archive ?
<kazuma_> the konsole
<kazuma_> y put the command
<stdin> kazuma_: you put in "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg" ?
<kazuma_> and it says tha the operandum file or archive from destiny is missing
<kazuma_> no xD
<Urilock> im giving my amarok a test run
<Urilock> im installing mp3 support...
<Urilock> its crashed :(
<CraZy675> ok tasksel is just awesome
<kazuma_> now it's working thanks stdin
<stdin> kazuma_: :)
<kazuma_> awesome
<kazuma_> now i'm listening music
<kazuma_> and what about videos and avi and that my friend
<stdin> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> kazuma_: see that top link
<RivaeAerya> Urilock: i do
<RivaeAerya> Urilock: i own a wordpress site
<Urilock> i have fixed it!!
<Urilock> i found out the code was http://blog.urilock.zeeblo.com/wp-login.php
<Urilock> now im going to change that damned skin
<HxH> I had installed kubuntu on sda5. I have now installed windows xp on sda1. How can I get Grub to present a dual-boot option screen?
<VSpike> Maybe eventually kde/linux will get decent font rendering :/
<stdin> HxH: when you install kubuntu, grub will automatically detect it and setup for it
<stdin> HxH: oh, you installed windows after?
<stdin> HxH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HxH> stdin, I installed winXP after kubuntu
<HxH> stdin, thanks, I'll read...
<Urilock> guh
<Urilock> anyone know of an FTP program for kubuntu?
<stdin> konqueror
<Urilock> like cuteFTP
<n8k99> Urilock: you can use konqueror
<stdin> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Urilock> its used for that? woah
<n8k99> or dolphin
<Urilock> okay i'll try it
<stdin> Urilock: konqueror with split view is nice for ftp :)
<n8k99> konqueror is also does ssh
<stdin> konqueror does EVERYTHING :p
<kazuma_> not everything dudde xD
* n8k99 came to kde for amarok, stayed for the konqueror
<kaminix> How do I tell mplayer to stop playing a DVD at a chapter. The following commands rip all four chapters of the DVD instead of just the first one:
<kaminix> mplayer -dvd-device ./Morning\ Musume\ -\ Onna\ ni\ sachi\ are\ Single\ V.ISO dvd://0 -chapter 1 -dumpstream -dumpfile sachi_1.vob
<VSpike> Konqueror crashes well :)
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> x
<stdin> kaminix: tried k9copy ?
<kazuma_> xD
<kaminix> stdin: No, I want vobs. :/
* runlevelten doesn't see konqueror crashing.
<VSpike> just did for me - btw, is there any way to make apport catch kde apps crashing?
<stdin> kaminix: you can use -chapter 1-1
<Urilock> what
<Urilock> im reading this tutorial
<Urilock> http://www.osresources.com/3_19_en.html
<kaminix> stdin: Thanks :)
<Urilock> my konqueror doesn't have the file, edit, view toolbars etc
<Urilock> also CTRL + B does not work
<stdin> Urilock: Ctrl-M ?
<Urilock> i'll try it
<Urilock> thanks!
<stdin> :)
<VSpike> Urilock: my konqueror somehow got totally screwed up on toolbars - all kinds of wierd stuff going on, menus moving around, toolbars disappearing (and unable to be restored).  All very random
<VSpike> Urilock: in the end I deleted all or nearly all of the konqueror config files from ~/.kde and it fixed it
<booya> !addept error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addept error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fraction> is there anyway to mount an iso in order to make a program believe its in your cd?
<stdin> !iso | fraction
<ubotu> fraction: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stdin> !aptfix | booya
<ubotu> booya: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fraction> thanks
<booya> stdin: i will ever be able to learn all those commands ? :)
<kazuma_> stdin any alarm clock for ubuntu? xD
<booya> thanks :)
<stdin> kazuma_: kalarm ?
<kazuma_> =o
<stdin> booya: you can always /msg ubotu search adept
<runlevelten> I run my life by kteatimer, too.
<booya> stdin : okey :) thanks for this tip ;)
<runlevelten> -r
<booya> okey... Adept is running and i cannot run Automatix ...
<Myelin> Hello. Can you tell me equivalent command for xorgconfig in kubuntu.
<stdin> do NOT run automatix, EVER
<runlevelten> kteatime lets you pick arbitrary periods after which you can be reminded of stuff. Handy.
<fraction> hmm what I meant was, can I mount an iso somewhere in order to not make a program whine about "insert cd"
<stdin> Myelin: to reconfigure the X server?
* runlevelten 's new work computer is an ubuntu one, apparently
<runlevelten> \o/
<booya> how? :)
<Myelin> <stdin>yes, to startx for my installation.
<stdin> fraction: mount it to /media/cdrom0 (that's the default wine checks)
<booya> can i uninstall automatix :|
<runlevelten> automatix? eesh.
<booya> the bot doesnt know :(
<stdin> booya: how did you install it?
* runlevelten waggles his beard and notes that there be dragons
<booya> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Ubuntu_7.04_.28Feisty_i386.29
<booya> as they say in there
<stdin> Myelin: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will rerun the setup for X
<Myelin> <stdin>Thanks.
<stdin> booya: sudo apt-get --purge remove automatix
<booya> thanks
<booya> well it says that is not installed :|
<booya> grrr
<stdin> booya: ahh, sorry "sudo apt-get --purge remove automatix2"
<fraction> stdin it didnt work to mount it there, still whine about cd .. is there anything else I can do? thanks.
<gaara> hey stdin...i've given up...
<gaara> wireless doesnt work....
<stdin> fraction: hmm, I don't use wine soo... try asking in #winehq
<fraction> ty
<booya> stdin : okey now it says that "deleting automatix2 ... "and then apears booya@warsoul:~$
<booya> it is done?
<runlevelten> fraction: what's your boggle?
<runlevelten> you having problems swapping CDs in wine?
<stdin> booya: yeah
<booya> thanks \:D/
<se7en^Of^9> is there a chance to get a Mobile 965 Express chipset, wireless capabilities that stretch to the Draft 802.11n standard working
<stdin> booya: can you post your sources.list to pastebin (I doubt automatix fixed it after removal)
<runlevelten> let's hope that apt has deborkomatix'd you properly :\
* runlevelten kicks borkomatix
<kaminix> Anyone know a good Linux app similar to VirtualDub? Loads of reencoding options and functions such as "cutting of the black" in videos?
<booya> i closed the konsole :(
<fraction> runlevelten: trying to get rid of "insert cd" popup
<stdin> booya: just press Alt-F2 then put in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<grul> kaminix, try virtualdub :D
<lewis_> yay
<Urilock> amarok is fixed
<stdin> booya: post the content to pastebin
<Urilock> but now
<runlevelten> fraction: start your installer again. When it wants to swap CDs, type "wine eject" in another console.
<kaminix> grul: But it doesn't work in Linux? :s
<Urilock> my speakers have decided not to work...
<runlevelten> swap your CD, wait a second for it to mount again, and install as normal.
<booya> where is that paste bin? :|
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<runlevelten> Do start the installer over again, though.
<runlevelten> and remove your CD so it unmounts, if you've been remounting stuff in place with -f, and -l and whatever
<grul> kaminix, well it's open source so i assumed it did :o have you tried it in wine?
<booya> stdin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33802/
<runlevelten> fraction: ^ got that? :)
<fraction> runlevelten: perhaps I was not very clear, what I mean is: I have already installed the game, and when I start it I get an "insert cd" in order to play, so I tried to mount it to /media/cdrom0 but that doesnt help
<grul> kaminix, i mean, if you know the program well it's probably better than to learn another program
<gaara> is there anyone in this room who can surely assisst me in configuring my WIRELESS CARD!?????
<gaara> i've tried every possible solution..
<runlevelten> right, and when you look in .wine/dosdevices with ls -la do you see a link pointed at your drive?
<gaara> and i've bugged stdin so much i'm feeling guilty to ask him/her again.
<runlevelten> ie at the mountpoint for it?
<kaminix> grul: I don't know it well. Or well, I can find my way around, but it's rather intuitive :) I tried to wine it long ago, but it didn't go very well.
<fraction> ahh..no I dont :) just to / and ../drive_c
<stdin> booya: see the line "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main"? remove that, then remove the "#" from "# deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse", then save
<fraction> shall I create a sn to /media/cdrom0?
<kazuma_> stdin what time is it where you are?
<Urilock> it's clockday today
<stdin> kazuma_: 12:13pm
<kazuma_> where are you from =o
<runlevelten> then just do an ln -s /yourdrive z:
<stdin> kazuma_: UK
<kazuma_> woow
<Urilock> its 12:13pm here aswell !!
<runlevelten> by the way, if you want to mount an iso, you can mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /media/fakedrive
<Urilock> lol
<kazuma_> what's the language that you talk there?
<llutz> something wrong here, it's 13:13 :(
<kazuma_> english?
<Urilock> british :U
<stdin> kazuma_: yes :p
<kazuma_> wooow
<runlevelten> you can then create links to all mounted isos in dosdevices if you want to.
<fraction> runlevelten: thanks alot:) works now
<Urilock> we invented english
<runlevelten> fraction: good stuff matey :)
<kazuma_> you'll have the most nice and kind language
<grul> kaminix, have you tried AVIdemux (quote from a random google search: You should have a look at AVIdemux. It is afaik designed to be a VDub clone.)
<booya> stdin: then i can close it ?
* stdin can't live without spellchecker :p
<Urilock> america just took it and changed some words :o
<stdin> booya: yep
<booya> done
<booya> what is infact this automatix ?
<kaminix> grul: Heard about it. I'll look it up! Thanks!
<runlevelten> Ah well, English was made to be bastardised, it always has been :)
<stdin> !automatix | booya
<ubotu> booya: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kazuma_> haaha
<kazuma_> i'm from mexico
<booya> kazuma_:  entonces estas hablando espanol tambien asi es? :))
<booya> lol
<stdin> kazuma_: there are other language channels too
<kazuma_> oorale
<kazuma_> yeah but i know english well, i guess xD
<Urilock> woah
<Urilock> all of my stepmania songs are in amarok
<runlevelten> yeah, there's espanol speakers around if you need them :)
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kazuma_> hahaha i took english from nine years
<kazuma_> xD
<booya> :P
<booya> that's good
<stdin> I learnt english as a baby :p
<runlevelten> I'm just getting to grips with it now.
<Urilock> i learnt it as a baby too
<kazuma_> is here a way to add you like buddies or something like that? xd
<kazuma_> hahaha i guess so :P
<booya> add us as buddies where? :))
<Urilock> im learning german and spanish now
<stdin> kazuma_: in konversation there is a "Watched Nicks" list
<kazuma_> is it possible to add you?
<runlevelten> kazuma_: The best way is to revisit the channel, and kubuntu-offtopic
<kazuma_> =o
<llutz> Urilock: german is easy, and if you wait a bit it will be nearly the same as english :(
<Urilock> yeah
<Urilock> lots of words are the same
<stdin> kazuma_: settings > configure konversation > notifications > watched nicknames
<llutz> way too much
<Urilock> spanish tenses are easy aswell
<Urilock> german tenses are harder
<booya> lol
<booya> french is harder for me:)
<kazuma_> well now i'm watching booya and stdin muahahah :P
<Urilock> haa
<Urilock> i want to learn chinese aswell
<booya> why do you watch me? :(
<stdin> language discussion > #kubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Urilock> and maybe perl :D
<llutz> foreign languages are always hard too learn (imho)
<kazuma_> the hard from spanish at least latin american
<kazuma_> is the lots of words out of contexts that we use xD
<runlevelten> kaminix: Allegedly virtualdub 1.6.14 can be run on wine, I don't know how functional it is.
<kazuma_> hahaha i add you like a buddie booya xD
<kazuma_> how old are you stdin? =o
<booya> let's see... stdin : what commands i can type in Konsole ? :) i want to know more :)
<kaminix> runlevelten: Is that the latest?
<runlevelten> kaminix: No.
<stdin> booya: thousands of commands...
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> xD
<booya> yeah ... that`s the best shoot :P
<kazuma_> your age dudde xD
<runlevelten> booya, you want bash tutorials.
<stdin> kazuma_: #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions please
<Urilock> haha
<booya> which soft supports video and sending files ?
<runlevelten> booya: also, to find out all about a command, you can try man <command>, info <command> and <command> --help
<stdin> booya: kopete
<booya> gyachi is good?
<booya> :)
<runlevelten> gyachi! is the most featureful, but yahoo only.
<booya> how the heck do i install that ? :)
<booya> !install gyachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install gyachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<booya> !info gyachi
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<japaya> does anyone have experience with wine+steam?
<stdin> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<stdin> ??
<booya> great i can't use gyachi :(
<Urilock> i was on sound system settings
<winlogger> ght ja
<runlevelten> what's your boggle, japaya?
<Urilock> and changed my midi sourcwe
<japaya> oeps wrong channel, I actually wanted to ask this in winehq
<winlogger> oh
<Urilock> and then restarted sound system
<Urilock> and its taking forever
<Urilock> over 5 minutes
<runlevelten> that's OK, I know wine + steam as well as most people, tbh.
<cherva> hi will kubuntu work if I back it up from a vmware and unpack it over a normal install ?
<Urilock> it usually takes around 10 seconds
<japaya> first of all, all the browser windows are white, although I installed the mozilla active X, and my source engine based games are at very high ping and 10fps
<runlevelten> japaya: are you running them on the latest version of wine, with all debug messages switched off, and niced up as per the instructions?
<runlevelten> View the Counter-Strike: Source instructions on appdb.
<kaminix> !kdenlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<japaya> runlevelten: yes, running with WHINEDEBUG="fixme-all"
<kaminix> Anyone know if kdenlive is any good?
<runlevelten> WHINEDEBUG="fixme-all"? You mean WINEDEBUG="-all"
<stdin> kaminix: sure, it works :)
<kaminix> stdin: Can it handle .vobs?
<runlevelten> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<booya> stdin: i have gyachi archive on my desktop :) can i install it ? and if yes ... then how ? :)
<booya> sudo install archive name ?
<stdin> kaminix: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
* runlevelten wrote some of that
<japaya> noe runleveltenreally WHINEDEBUG="fixme-all" was the command the said in the how to
<runlevelten> so?
<stdin> booya: gyachi ?
<booya> aham
<kaminix> Is there any good repo where I can download and install kdenlive or will I have to compile?
<runlevelten> what howto gave you WHINEDEBUG="fixme-all"? Was it on somethingawful.com? Heh
<japaya> runlevelten: haha no, it was on this site: http://linux.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/wine-gaming-steam-half-life-half-life-2-counter-strike-source-and-16/
<runlevelten> Use winehq.
<stdin> booya: what's the file called ?
<japaya> yeah seems like the best solution :)
<booya> stdin:  gyachi_1.0.5-1_i386.deb
<Urilock> GAH
<japaya> runlevelten: well, the error messages aren't printed anymore so I'm going to test the game itself now
<Urilock> my speakers have decided not to work
<runlevelten> japaya: That howto is garbage.
<runlevelten> I'd start again.
<stdin> booya: right click it > Kubuntu Package (or something :P) > install
<runlevelten> Install wine from the ubuntu packages you can find linked on winehq.org. (or the repos if you want to try, they should work tbh)
<booya> doesnt work :))
<japaya> runlevelten: you mean to install Steam etc from scratch?
<stdin> booya: after that do "sudo apt-get -f install" from konsole
<runlevelten> and go with the howto on winehq.org
<japaya> runlevelten: I've just started css again and it's nothing better
<booya> does not pass over the first command
<runlevelten> japaya: follow the steps on the proper howto and try again.
<runlevelten> the one you used is outdated :)
<kaminix> !gyachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> booya: yeah, see if "sudo apt-get -f install" installs it after
<runlevelten> You've done all sorts of unnecessary stuff and aren't using GLSL, etc.
<japaya> runlevelten: okay, I've found the howto and it's waaay better then the one I had first! Thank you!
<runlevelten> Use the one I linked you to japaya :)
<runlevelten> If it's a little slow, try preceding your command with nice -n 20
* runlevelten recalls there may be oddness with that on ubuntu
<runlevelten> you may have to renice it from elsewhere as root, I can show you how to do that
<japaya> runlevelten: I don't fully understand what you're trying to say there...
<booya> works now :)
<runlevelten> try it first, the nice stuff shouldn't *really* be necessary any more.
<gaara> stdin: canya take over my comp? do u know how to do it?
<japaya> oke, but I'll probably have to reinstall my Kubuntu because of all thos unnecassairy things that are now on this
<japaya> ?
<runlevelten> japaya: ignore me I'm geeking, heh. Go delete your .wine folder from your home dir and try with the CSS howto, heh
<runlevelten> :)
<runlevelten> come back if it's intolerable.
<japaya> runlevelten: haha okay thanks, this is my 3th day on Kubuntu and I'm trying to do everything on Kubuntu that I do on my Win setup
<runlevelten> and *DON'T* install the cruft from that other howto, it's not necessary any more :)
<runlevelten> Cool. Just remember it's not windows, so it won't be a perfect facsimile of it, any more than the other way around. Don't have massive expectations :D
<runlevelten> GLHF ;)
<japaya> haha thanks, but I've got my other version of counter-strike working perfectly though!
<runlevelten> good stuff
* runlevelten considers CS
<gaara> help
<gaara> help
<kaminix> Avidemux gives me troubles initializing Audio Device when previewing. Ideas?
<gaara> HELP
<kaminix> Also the video colors are mixed up :s
<gaara> help
<gaara> HELP
<gaara> help
<gaara> is there a single person in this room who is an expert in ubuntu?
<gaara> I GUESS NOT!!
<runlevelten> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gaara> WIFI PROBLEMS...
<gaara> someone take over my comp and make it alright!
<gaara> :P
<gaara> i've used both ndiswrapper and the cutter tool but i cant detect anything..
<gaara> ?
<Urilock> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danus> hola
<Ahadiel> stdin: You still there?
<kaminix> Urilock: But Avidemux is a gtk app
<Ahadiel> So I installed Gutsy Tribe 4, but whenever I go to enable "Extra Desktop Effects", it says no nvidia found and doesn't enable.
<Ahadiel> I haven an Intel GMA950
<Ahadiel> I have an*
<gaara> well is ur graphics driver installed?
<Ahadiel> yes
<Ahadiel> the xorg intel driver
<Ahadiel> and it's using that in xorg.conf
<Ahadiel> however I noticed when I was updating packages, it also had installed the ati and nvidia drivers (although not in use)
<gaara> it installs the basic drivers just incase
<gaara> urs is an inbuilt gd? whats the vram?
<Ahadiel> say what?
<Ahadiel> Well, this time it didn't give me an error
<Ahadiel> so I think I'm good :)
<gaara> okie..
<gaara> do u by chance know how to set up the wifi properly..
<gaara> troubleshoot it?
<Ahadiel> What wireless card you got?
<Ahadiel> I got an Intel card so it worked out of the box :)
<gaara> i got broadcom 4310
<gaara> so not outta the box..
<gaara> full of problem only:D
<Ahadiel> hrm, not sure
<Ahadiel> btw, where are the settings for the number of desktops?
<Ahadiel> I want to have a cube, but it's only set to 2 desktops
<gaara> u've installed beryl right?
<Ahadiel> I'm using Gutsy, comes with compiz
<Ahadiel> Just need to know where the setting is
<gaara> oh...can tell u in beryl...never tried compiz
<Ahadiel> It's a setting in KDE
<Ahadiel> not in compiz
<Ahadiel> >_>
<Ahadiel> by default it only has 2 desktops
<gaara> right click on the desktops itself and there'll be conf desktops
<Ahadiel> oops sorry, forgot I wasn't using KDE.
<Ahadiel> I should ask in #ubuntu
<gaara> either ways....
<gaara> just right click on the frame with the 2 desktops...and conf there
<gaara> u can change it
<runlevelten> Hi, can anyone check an ubuntu package for a bug for me please?
<runlevelten> it's in universe.
<danus> can u help me please? how can i get in other chat room?
<runlevelten> type /join #channelname
<runlevelten> :)
<danus> thanks so much!!
<toni_> hi
<aguitel> what bug?
<toni_> nokia n70 cannot connect
<Urilock> is offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<toni_> with kmobiletool
<runlevelten> Urilock: yeah
<Urilock> yay
<toni_> sorry
<avenge> c
<runlevelten> aguitel: I need to see whether the packaged version of kde-tweak in ubuntu has a bug - it involves logging out of kde and back in again
* runlevelten doesn't have access to an ubuntu machine at this moment
<runlevelten> Steps:
<runlevelten> Run kcontrol  KDE components  tweak applet  make sure the "start panel with KDE" option is checked, and the "Offer Turn off computer...." option in "Global", then Apply
<runlevelten> the bug stops kicker starting on the next KDE login (which is easily fixed).
<hanzz_> nick HAnzZ
<hanzz_> sry
<runlevelten> if you can reproduce the bug, then delete .kde/share/autostart/panel.desktop, and run kicker, and all will be back to normal.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what the difference is between the boot options irqfixup and irqpoll?
<lione> Hallo all does anybody check what with zaptel on ubuntu Feisty? If run /etc/init.d/zaptel status if says: 176:check_zaptel_timing:not found
<lione> and zaptel by apt-get inssstall zaptel doesn't work at all
<lione> mayby there must be patches for it
<imbams> hello all, i'm newbie here..
<greenkobold> hi, in the current state of development of an app i am doing, the easiest way to share it is making a customized kubuntu livecd with its framework. I am not trying to approach a great livecd and It can be a DVD, no problem. I never did something like that and found docs for 2 options to make things simpler. As i undertood:
<greenkobold> uck - With which I take an iso image, mount it and than customize its packages
<greenkobold> bootcdwrite - that can make a live CD ou DVD from my running distro
<greenkobold> Did anyone try these out already and could point me which is the simplest way to do this? I am hoping that the ubuntu community has somewhat tackled this kind of stuff
<greenkobold> oops, long message, sorry. is that considered aggressive or unpolite?
<trekdanne> greenkobold: making a livecd isn't really that hard. do you do need to use a union fs?
<trekdanne> i would suggest using knoppix, but that's just because i had some experince with it :P
<imbams> reply me
<imbams> hellow
<Jevon> Anybody havea cluseas to why I cannot configure local network file sharing in the kde control module? Its all greyed out
<greenkobold> trekdanne:no, i nerver used a unionfs. if that means that i need to unite several filesystems, no as well.
<Urilock> hey
<Urilock> is there a program or something that allows me to cube my desktop?
<greenkobold> why did you ask that?
<greenkobold> (trekdanne)
<runlevelten> Jevon: You either need to be in administrator mode, or you're missing whatever software that kind of sharing requires.
<SlimeyPe1e> !compiz | Urilock
<ubotu> Urilock: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jevon> more software. great
<trekdanne> greenkobold: hmm, it maybe feasable to use unionfs
<runlevelten> jevon, what are you trying to do exactly?
<runlevelten> use the "file sharing" section in kcontrol?
<trekdanne> greenkobold: but if you're just using it to distribute your own software, probably a customized knoppix would do
<Jevon> allow one of my other computers to mount y share folder through NFS
<Jevon> yes, that
<runlevelten> Apart from the help button, there is one other button.
<runlevelten> Did you consider clicking it?
<runlevelten> :)
<trekdanne> greenkobold: building it from scratch seems to be unnecessary
<Jevon> if you mean the admin button, I am in admin mode
<greenkobold> trekdanne:i never used knoppix, once a kanotix.... i am already using ubuntu, i know how to deal with it already, work my stuff on it
<runlevelten> and you checked enable file sharing?
<greenkobold> trekdanne:yes, buiding from scrach does not seem to fit the purpose
<lione> Is here people dealing with asterisk?
<Jevon> I cannot. Even in admin mode the whole panel is greyed out
<runlevelten> Then you're probably missing requisite softwares
<runlevelten> samba, perhaps? idunno :)
<trekdanne> greenkobold: both are debian-based.
<Jevon> samba over three linux systems? that would be somewhat redundant, no?
<runlevelten> why don't you use fish?
<Jevon> and what is fish
<greenkobold> hum, ok. are you supposing that making a custom knopix is easier that a custom (k)ubuntu
<greenkobold> ?
<trekdanne> yes
<runlevelten> you have sshd running on each machine, then open them in konqueror using fish://user@host
<trekdanne> or as far as I understand the kubuntu livecd :P
<runlevelten> if you want, you can attach them using knetattach.
<runlevelten> and obviously a non-interactive login is possible using non-password based ssh auth or just kwallet :)
<runlevelten> much quicker and less hassle ;)
<spiroo> hello everyone
<runlevelten> If you wanted to restrict folders that can be accessed, well just have a "share" account on each machine.
<Jevon> user@host... little help? All I have been using is IPs
<greenkobold> trekdanne:ok, i'll think about it. thanks for your advice
<runlevelten> well, it's just the same as ssh - so fish://jevon@yourip would do the trick
<Jevon> ok. just as a question: what is ssh?
<runlevelten> bread and butter of remote administration :)
<runlevelten> you can install sshd from apt. It's all very easy to set up.
<spiroo> anyone, which have skills with deleting data on DVD+RW?
<runlevelten> Nice and encrypted and stuff, too.
<runlevelten> Quite secure.
<Jevon> well, I am not really worred about secure, but ok
<runlevelten> At this juncture, I'm thinking easy and useful.
<runlevelten> And the good thing is that you could leave it facing the outside world and access it from elsewhere with some semblance of security
<runlevelten> if you ever wanted to, heh
<Jevon> the host, that would be the same as the machines domain name, no?
<runlevelten> or IP
<Jevon> I meant user
<trekdanne> if you use sshd with password-based auth, beware that brute-force attempt are quite common. never enable root-logins!
<runlevelten> no, that'd be a user on the machine.
<runlevelten> you can use your own to start with, or you can create one if you want to restrict access to files and all that jazz.
<Jevon> An error occurred while loading fish://jevon@192.168.1.3:
<Jevon> Could not connect to host 192.168.1.3.
<spiroo> k3b anyone?
<runlevelten> Jevon: did you install sshd?
<Jevon> command line says it exists
<runlevelten> Can you reach the machine in question (ie ping IP) and have you got a firewall that would be stopping it?
<spiroo> there is no such package in adept for me
<Jevon> would the computer I am trying to contact need sshd as well?
<runlevelten> Jevon: certainly. sshd is the bit that serves.
<Jevon> well, that idea just got thrown out the window until I can find sshd for my older mandrake box
<runlevelten> Are you sure it's not already on there unstarted?
<Jevon> well, how would one start it?
<runlevelten> or firewalled?
<Jevon> no firewalls. i am sure of that
* runlevelten believes there are mandrake tools, and doesn't know them.
<runlevelten> mandrake sshd into google should do the trick :)
<HxH> I have windows ntfs partition on sda1 and kubuntu on sda5. How do I automagically get access to my ntfs partition from kubuntu?
<Jevon> mandarke comes with CDs too, but the one containing the ssh-server program is the one I lost a while back
<runlevelten> aren't there online mirrors?
<HxH> I suppose there is a automagic command I can run
<Jevon> if it had access to the internet, that would not be a problem
<Jevon> I am looking for it
<runlevelten> the alternative is to build it from source, but I don't know mandrake/mandriva well enough  to drive you through that
<kadtarka> Hi everybody. Can anyone tell me if the AMD-64bit-ISO installs on 64bit Intel chips? And if not, whether there is a 64bit-distro that does.
<runlevelten> (in case there are weird prefixes or whatever)
<lione> What does this mean "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<llutz> kadtarka: it should
<Jevon> mandriva has a 64-bit kadtarka
<kadtarka> llutz: thanks!
<Jevon> Once i find it runlevelten, I can build it
<stdin> HxH: write access or just read access?
<Jevon> and I found it
<runlevelten> cool.
<llutz> kadtarka: but 64 bit hasn't that much advantages
<runlevelten> You should still be able to scp or fish from the connected machine to the mandrake client tbh.
<runlevelten> ie if you do it from the mandrake machine
<kadtarka> llutz: I know, but since I have a virgin system I might as well install a 64bit distro.
<llutz> kadtarka: good luck then ;)
<kadtarka> llutz: Thanks. I have the feeling I will need it. :-D
<Jevon> why do you need luck? 64 bits are easy
<kadtarka> Jevon: Just kidding.
<llutz> Jevon: aren't there still some apps missing or  problematic in 64bit?
<stdin> kadtarka: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64 then devide
<Jevon> some, but not that many
<Jevon> we run a 64 bit at my house and have had no real problems
* genii fumbles for a coffee
<stdin> kadtarka: replace "devide" with "decide" in that sentence :P
<kadtarka> stdin: Already did. ;-)
<stdin> ho for it then :)
* stdin is typing one handed
<stdin> not good
<runlevelten> heh
<Jevon> and do you consider that hard?
<stdin> Jevon: whilst eating, yes
<runlevelten> depends how dextrous you're being with the other hand.
<Jevon> well, thanks for the info runlevelten
<Jevon> its easy
<_aaa> the sound card, is it connected to motherboard as a card or a componant attached to motherboard?
<genii> or possibly external by usb or pcmcia ;)
<stdin> _aaa: depends on the system
<kadtarka> Thanks for the help. Bye.
<runlevelten> _aaa: That depends on whether you have one which is connected to motherboard as a card, or one which is integrated in the motherboard...
<_aaa> compaq 5k
* runlevelten be's really helpful :\
<Urilock> do name colours mean anything?
<stdin> for most systems it's intergrated
<stdin> Urilock: no
<Urilock> oh
<genii> Urilock: On irc, you mean?
<runlevelten> yeah, a lot of the time you'll know if it's not integrated.
<Urilock> yeah
<genii> Urilock: then no
<Urilock> lol
<stdin> you can turn it off
<_aaa> my system has no sound, and I've tried all I know to do
<Urilock> aaa
<Urilock> i had that a minute ago
<Urilock> i tried everything
<Urilock> then i restarted and it worked
<CPrompt^> _aaa : do you hear any system sounds when you boot up?
<_aaa> no
<_aaa> none
<CPrompt^> _aaa : this is going to sound silly but...under "Multimedia" you should have something called "KMix" right?
<_aaa> i'll have to look
<_aaa> I don't have multimedia
<stdin> in the Kmenu, _aaa
<CPrompt^> _aaa : hmm....do you have anything on the start menu where music programs such as Amarok and such are?
<HxH> stdin, I know write access to ntfs is experimental. I can live with read-only access from kubuntu and write from win :-)
<_aaa> no
<_aaa> i'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<CPrompt^> _aaa : open up adept and in the filter type in kmix and see if it's installed.
<CPrompt^> _aaa : that's what I am running as well.
<stdin> HxH: the write support has gotten better, though I can't say for sure (don't use ntfs). anyway, if you want write support: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions else, for read only https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<_aaa> do this while in IRC?
<CPrompt^> _aaa : sure.
<_aaa> ok
<stdin> _aaa: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<CPrompt^> hmmm....didn't think of asking that.  Just guessed that it was Kubuntu since they were here
<_aaa> ubuntu
<runlevelten> #ubuntu
<stdin> ahh, you'll get better help there ^
<_aaa> it will not allow me to do both...
<stdin> _aaa: sure it will, just click it
<Dimich> who can give me bnc account?
<stdin> Dimich: bnc?
<Dimich> yes
<stdin> no, what is bnc?
<runlevelten> I can give you a bnc connector...
<runlevelten> it's what was beaten out of existence by rj45..
<stdin> runlevelten: I know that :p . but a bnc account?
<_aaa> now i got system tools
<runlevelten> http://www.gotbnc.com/ ?
<stdin> hmm, maybe...
<runlevelten> seems pointless to me. What's wrong with screen + irssi?
<stdin> heh
<stdin> not everyone wants to use irssi
* stdin has no clue why
<runlevelten> I'm not using it now :)
<Urilock> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Urilock> any help?
<runlevelten> I'm using nice big antialiased fonts that are good for overworked geek eyes.
<stdin> Urilock: do what it says, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<runlevelten> Urilock: manually run dpkg --configure -a
<Urilock> 'needs superuser privaledge'
<stdin> Urilock: that's why I said to use sudo
<stdin> "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<runlevelten> indeedly do.
<Urilock> oh
<Urilock> ok yeah its doing something
<Urilock> setting up stuff
<runlevelten> I need to reboot :(
<Urilock> oh noez
<runlevelten> this sucks.
<Urilock> lol
<CPrompt^> _aaa : I'll try to help but not too familiar with Gnome
<CPrompt^> _aaa : do you have anything there like ALSAMixer or anything?
<_aaa> it says kmix is not installed
<genii> Bah. my kubuntu and moodin ksplash size are putting the window at bottom right of screen and not centered. Already cleared /home/user/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache  and set /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Theme.rc  BaseResolution value to what my desktop runs but no dice. Small but annoying.
<CPrompt^> _aaa: kmix is more for Kubuntu running KDE.  Since you are running Gnome, there should be something similar to it
<stdin> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<cgk__> hello zhan
<_aaa> it may take an hour or so, but I can install Kubuntu 7.04
<cgk__> why?
<stdin> _aaa: have you asked in #ubuntu ?
<runlevelten> you need to ask in #ubuntu, where they're actually running the desktop you are, _aaa :)
<runlevelten> Does anyone else find kcontrol modules don't work when you launch them from the Settings applet in feisty?
<runlevelten> eg: kde components  default applications
<genii> runlevelten: I got this on my gutsy box, thought it was the restricted nvidia driver (Occured setting display res)
<stdin> not working here to (gutsy)
<runlevelten> thanks
<erik_> !soundfonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundfonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> I've not borken it any more than usual, then, heh
<genii> runlevelten: heh :)
<ERIK_LIMA> Anyone knows how to install soundfonts for Timidity?
<stdin> ERIK_LIMA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<JohnFlux2> At a guess..  how long is it going to take to fsck a 4TB filesystem?
<JohnFlux2> seems to be taking a while
<SlimeyPe1e> a very long time
<genii> Yes, have a meal
<JohnFlux2> poor me
<greenkobold> ubotu
<runlevelten> Ah, now that's _weird_. Using kcmshell directly works just fine.
<greenkobold> failed.. bye
<Santzschies> does anybody know how to put the Mac dock on Kubuntu?
<genii> runlevelten: I'll have to test that on my gutsy one. But that won't be for 8 hours from now
<Santzschies> i saw a guy with one, so there must be some way
<JohnFlux2> Santzschies1: google for kicker replacements
<runlevelten> Hmm, it's 38692 I reckon.
<stdin> runlevelten: kcmshell works for me too
<runlevelten> No, it isn't  38692, it works fine in system settings, kcontrol and from a shell.
<ERIK_LIMA> stdin: Hope if the repository is still working...
<spiroo> does anyone know how to change the output audio. The sound soudns horrible, especially the base
<ERIK_LIMA> It's too hard to find Eawpatches nowadays.
<spiroo> does not work to changei n Kmix
<stdin> runlevelten: actually, the default applications one doesn't work, others do (for me)
<Urilock> i set my taskbar to the top
<Urilock> and got kSmoothDock
<spiroo> sometimes XMMS says you havent configure sound card and so on, and sometimes it works
<ERIK_LIMA> stdin: But I have to thank you for help. See you later. :)
<fraction> how do i check to see if my wireless card is setup properly? I get wireless connection from my other comp,but I dont know if its cause the signal is to low or if it is not setup correctly
<spiroo> anyone?
<spiroo> I had same problem before, install Kubuntu v7.10
<Urilock> run > control center
<spiroo> with wireless
<spiroo> WPA doesnt work, or wireless did not work at all for me in Kubuntu version 7.04
<stdin> fraction: see if you can pick up any access points "iwlist acan"
<spiroo> it was a bug
<spiroo> *is
* runlevelten tentatively considers filing a separate bug.
<infoweb> hello
<fraction> says none of my interface supports scanning = wireless not installed?
<stdin> fraction: indeed, what wireless card/chip?
<solarwaver> how i install deb files?
<infoweb> who speak italian?
<stdin> !ti | infoweb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> opps
<stdin> !it | infoweb
<ubotu> infoweb: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<atidem> hi
<infoweb> ok grazie
<fraction> stdin: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<solarwaver> how i install .deb files?
<stdin> !deb | solarwaver
<stdin> ... ubotu ...
<ubotu> solarwaver: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stdin> fraction: if you do "modinfo ipw3945" do you see output ?
<solarwaver> you r the greatesttttttttttttttttt of all thanx
<japaya> Does anyone know if there's a pack that can replace this package: win32codecs with another package, because I need the GSM 6.10 codec, appDb advises to download the package but It's not in adept :s
<fraction> stdin: yes I do
<stdin> japaya: w32codecs aren't in the official repos
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stdin> fraction: try "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<spiroo> anyone, who knows how to change audio output? The sound does not working properly
<fraction> stdin: no output
<stdin> fraction: see if "iwlist scan" shows anything now
<spiroo> anyone?
<fraction> stdin: same error as before, my interface does not support.. I only have loop back and eth0 visible, shoudlnt there be another one aswell?
<stdin> fraction: what ones does "ifconfig -a" show?
<spiroo> annyone with sound skills?
<evri2> Guys,anyone in here plays flv without a problem?
<marc> Hi, I just installed wine and tried to run BEARSHARE under it but it doesn't work at all. Anyone any suggestions?
<fraction> stdin: just loopback and eth0.. but I was to choose in bios whether to enable wireless or not
<stdin> fraction: that may be it, have a look in the bios
<stdin> evri2: in a web browser?
<marc> For flv I think just install some codecs?
<stdin> marc: use one of the native clients
<marc> look in adept
<stdin> !p2p | mathieu
<ubotu> mathieu: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<stdin> opps
<stdin> marc: ^
<evri2> stdin:  no in a player
<marc> Hey thanks man!
<marc> Try  VLC Mediaplayer
<spiroo> anone with sound skills?
<evri2> with VLC i cannot seek,forward.It stops video.
<marc> ah ok
<evri2> i miss zoom player&kazaa mega codec pack :S
<evri2> no problem with any file
<spiroo> please, anyone, i really need help with my audio
<spiroo> ?
<evri2> what is the problem?
<stdin> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<evri2> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<evri2> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spiroo> I have all that isntalled
<evri2> so what is your problem
<spiroo> its the base the sounds weird, it doesnt compile the sound properly
<spiroo> *that
<evri2> is it laptop?
<spiroo> no it is pc
<evri2> new pc?
<Eyeless> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spiroo> I use an stereo with speakers with built in subwoofers
<spiroo> no it is not a new pc
<spiroo> It worked perfectly with Windows, lol :D
<atidem> spiroo: use windows then
<spiroo> no thanks
<spiroo> I hate windows
<evri2> spiroo: well i had some sound problems,too.I solved them by updating alsa.You can do that by adding gutsy's reposity.But only update alsa.
<stdin> that would be because the manufacturer provided the driver to windows
<spiroo> The sound works, but it doesnt sound good
<spiroo> how do I update ALSA?
<evri2> well
<evri2> first
<spiroo> Im new to linux :P
<evri2> let's do this
<aaron_> Hello. I'm trying to install the kde4 beta....
<evri2> if this doesn't help,we will try update alsa
<spiroo> okay
<evri2> open your package manager  adept or synaptic
<spiroo> already have open :P
<evri2> find alsa
<spiroo> okey done, which of them?
<evri2> tell me packages starts with alsa.I am on windows i cannot tell you now
<marc> hi what should i do with a .deb package/
<aaron_> http://pastebin.com/m476d52eb <- i get that when i try to install kde4
<aaron_> marc: dpkg -i yourdeb.deb
<evri2> You need to install alsa-oss,alsa-firmware but here is one more i believe so pls tell me. :)
<spiroo> alsa-base
<spiroo> alsa-utils
<spiroo> gstreamer 0.10 for alsa
<evri2> alsa-  ones only
<spiroo> okay ;P
<evri2> alsa base is already installed
<spiroo> okay, it is just: alsa-base and alsa-utils
<evri2> no alsa-oss and firmware?
<spiroo> nope, should i isntall?
<evri2> then you need to open rep.
<spiroo> open rep?
<stdin> aaron_: apparently aptitude works, you'll probably need to --force-overwrite a couple packages too
<evri2> you need to enable other reposites
<spiroo> such as?
<Urilock> all:  see the taskbar? when you roll over an application there is a box that animates, is there a way to change the animation?
<nosredna_ekim> aaron_: this from the backports repository?
<evri2> multimedia vs.
<evri2> do you use adept or synaptic
<marc> I got this file: LimeWireLinux.deb
<spiroo> adept
<nosredna_ekim> Urilock: change it or remove it?
<marc> How do I Install it?
<evri2> then click first menu in the program
<evri2> select software sources or manage reposites sth like this
<Urilock> change it
<llutz> marc: use frostwire from repos instead
<marc> ok
<spiroo> OKay I have I think :P
<llutz> ups sry, isn't in the repos it's from getdeb
<nosredna_ekim> Urilock: I don't think so.
<Urilock> oh ok
<evri2> mm if you can wait a little more,i can boot kubuntu
<evri2> wait 1 min
<spiroo> okay, thanx
<stdin> nosredna_ekim: I've seen several people on feisty trying to install from backports with that error
<nosredna_ekim> huhmm...
<stdin> nosredna_ekim: aptitude seems to be able to do it tho
<stdin> just not apt-get
<nosredna_ekim> thats interesting..
<spiroo> evri2: could you login to msn, I could send a screenshot which packages I have installed
<marc> whats getdeb?
<stdin> it's a website to search for deb packages (normally ones not in ubuntu's repos or newer packages)
<ice-phoenix> tnx
<ice-phoenix> hi
<ice-phoenix> can someone help me i cant install kubuntu
<japaya> ice-phoenix: what's the problem?
<ice-phoenix> i downloaded kubuntu 7.04 desctop
<japaya> Does anyone know why I don't see the seveas packages in adept btw, I've added the additional lines in the sources.list
<ice-phoenix> and when i go to install it block and do nothink
<ice-phoenix> i have dell inspirion 9400
<stdin> japaya: have you clicked "fetch updates" ?
<pag> lla
<pag> sorry guys...
<fraction> stdin: it did not work to change enable / disable in bios.. got any other tips?
<japaya> stdin: yes, but I've uncommented the 2 lines for seveas that were already in the file
<nosredna_ekim> ice-phoenix: you mean you try to start the liveCD and it just locks up?
<Assid> heya
<stdin> fraction: post what "lsmod | grep ipw3945" shows
<Assid> hey stdin
<stdin> hey Assid, how's gutsy goin?
<spiroo> evri2?
<ice-phoenix> <nosredna_ekim>yes the option "live or install" and it do some stuff then its stop and do nothing for hours
<Assid> doing alrite.. a few issues here and there.. mostly i do think its alot of compiz too contributing
<Assid> stdin: ium gonna dl the nvidia drivers from the site
<evri2> spiroo ok in adept go  adept-> menage repositories
<Assid> might do the difference
<spiroo> evri2: Could you login to msn?
<Assid> i cant get glxgears :(
<evri2> then in kubuntu software tab check all checkboxes
<evri2> then go updates tab
<spiroo> wait a sec, I updatinf for the moment
<stdin> Assid: I'm so glad my drivers are open source :)
<evri2> then check all kubuntu updates button
<evri2> k
<Assid> yeah
<fraction> stdin:
<fraction> ipw3945               118816  1
<fraction> ieee80211              34760  1 ipw3945
<nosredna_ekim> ice-phoenix: no clue... thats a really new laptop right?
<spiroo> hehe it goes slow today on the adept updater
<ice-phoenix> not really
<evri2> guys superkaramba vs conky?Which do you preffer?
<evri2> on KDE
<ice-phoenix> <nosredna_ekim> edubuntu stop when he must rund video card and ubuntu work ok
<Assid> err..how do i get the mac expose to work in c-f ?
<stdin> fraction: can you post the output of these commands to pastebin: "lspci", "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"
<spiroo> evri2: Do you have msn?
<nosredna_ekim> ice-phoenix: then just install ubutnu and then run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> Assid: mac exposure?
<ice-phoenix> ok thanks
<fraction> stdin: lspci (grep net) 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<stdin> fraction: to pastebin please
<Assid> err.. you know.. move to the top right of the screen and you get the expose .. or whatever
<Assid> like how mac has
<ice-phoenix> <nosredna_ekim>thanks , this is the only way ?
<nosredna_ekim> ice-phoenix: its the easiest!
<ice-phoenix> :)
<stdin> Assid: I think that's in the scale addons
<stdin> Assid: no, scale in Window Management
<Assid> yep got it
<Assid> thanks
<fraction> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d5ab6fadf
<aaron_> anyone here using kde4 beta1?
<trekdanne> aaron_: yes
<fraction> sorry missed you writing "pastebin" the first time.
<Assid> stdin: you know how you do CTRL ALT DOWN .. the cube unfolds...
<Assid> how do oyu enable mouse
<Assid> so that you can drag applications acrfoss
<stdin> Assid: it should be in the "Actions" tab in Bindings
<Assid> nope
<aaron_> trekdanne: http://pastebin.com/m476d52eb <- check that out
<aaron_> how'd you install?
<Assid> more than anything i do want to get a seperate taskbar per desktop
<stdin> aaron_: like I said, apparently aptitude works, you'll probably need to --force-overwrite a couple packages too
* runlevelten reports and patches in like 2 minutes or something :S
<stdin> fraction: hmm, not sure why it's not working...
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> how can I set exec permissions when I connect my compact flash card?
<fraction> oki :<
<fraction> I should have the drivers? it said in adept that they were included in linux kernel .14 something and I have .20
<ice-phoenix> how i can change kernel boot option when i install to not search wifi and bluetoot  driver , or skip network
<stdin> fraction: they are installed, try downloading the gutsy tribe4 live cd and see if wireless works from the live session
<andresjim> canal en espaol
<stdin> !es | andresjim
<ubotu> andresjim: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fraction> stdin: ok thanks alot for your help
<m4st3r> hi I use kubuntu 7.04
<m4st3r> I try to install berly
<m4st3r> but I do "glxinfo | grep direct "
<m4st3r> Error: unable to open display (null)   T.T
<stdin> m4st3r: where are you running the command from?
<m4st3r> konsole
<m4st3r> on X-window
<stdin> as root?
<japaya> What do you have to do when the *.deb file you downloaded is i386 and your system is AMD64?
<ice-phoenix> can some one help me ?
<stdin> japaya: what deb?
<m4st3r> stdin/yes
<stdin> m4st3r: don't :)
<japaya> stdin: the .deb file for my w32 codecs :s
<stdin> m4st3r: run it as the normal user
<m4st3r> okok i see thanks
<stdin> japaya: there is a w63codecs package
<m4st3r> stdin/thanks!
<stdin> japaya: er, w64codecs
<japaya> stdin: w63 or w64?
<japaya> ah okay thought so :D
<stdin> japaya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64#head-54b678e0bfe810c13d7557a619007c42c97f67a7
<handy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<japaya> stdin: found the package and installing, thanks :)
<_Urilock> hey
<japaya> stdin: I suppose I'll have to go search for the gsm 6.10 codec now and copy it to my windows dir
<aaron_> stdin: package managers keep telling me that installing with "BREAK" other packages.
<stdin> japaya: no clue, don't think I ever needed that codec :P
<stdin> aaron_: does aptitude?
<japaya> stdin: It's for my ventrilo, VOiP
<stdin> aaron_: ask about in #kubuntu-devel too
<moofoo> hello, is there a way to switch the gcc version in ubuntu ( there seems to be no "update-alternatives --config gcc" or so)? i want to temporary have gcc-3.4 running...
<m4st3r> a......dont start beryl-manager...T.T
<stdin> moofoo: for make?
<ice-phoenix> can some one help me ?
<stdin> ice-phoenix: try the alternate cd
<ice-phoenix> stdin : ok thanks
<moofoo> stdin: no.. not regular autotools/.. stuff. just setting $CC is not enough... i just want to have gcc/g++/.. point to gcc-3.4 etc. in an automatic way (i could however manually hack around but that seems bad)
<stdin> moofoo: "sudo update-alternatives --config cc" and "sudo update-alternatives --config c++" :)
<CPrompt^> anybody have any luck getting dual monitors working with an nVidia card?
<m4st3r> beryl error T.T
<m4st3r> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<m4st3r> I use GMA900
<stdin> m4st3r: that's not a beryl error
<m4st3r> stdin//??
<stdin> CPrompt^: toy need the binary driver
<stdin> m4st3r: you can ignore the "BadDevice" errors
<m4st3r> ....
<CPrompt^> stdin : got that.  But when I choose to use TwinView, it gives me on big desktop instead of two displays
<stdin> moofoo: does that work for you?
<Hanseatix> #kubuntu-de
<stdin> CPrompt^: that's what twinview does
<stdin> CPrompt^: disable clone
<moofoo> stdin: hmmm "There is only 1 program which provides c++" no.. (g++-3.4 is installed an in /usr/bin)
<CPrompt^> stdin : ahh....OK.  will give it a go.  Thanks
<m4st3r> stdin//I dont know what i have to do
<stdin> moofoo: just tested it, seems you're right
<moofoo> so g*-3.4 packages are broken ;)
<stdin> m4st3r: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<m4st3r> stdin//ok
<dimitri> hi, i followed this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29 to get flash working with 64bit firefox, it worked, then i restarted
<stdin> moofoo: I have 3.3, 3.4 and 4.1. none are in alternatives
<handy_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dimitri> about:plugins says the plugin is loaded, but when i go to you tube it does not play the movies... how can i correct this? thanks
<moofoo> stdin: so i should manually change the symlinks or is there a better way?
<stdin> moofoo: seems you just have to change the links /usr/bin/{gcc,g++,cpp} to use the right version. maybe a bug report too
<moofoo> stdin:  oh update-alternative provides an --install that should do the trick, right? (atleast for me ;)
<stdin> moofoo: yes, but gcc's postinst scripts should do that
<_Urilock> #kubuntu-offtopic
<moofoo> stdin: yep.. thats right.
<moofoo> so in bugzilla terms WORKSFORME ;-)
<stdin> yeah, works if you know how to install alternatives via command line, not what I'd call ideal :p
<aguitel> hi
<aguitel> how i open blacklist file?
<aguitel> i need to modify this file
<moofoo> stdin: hehe, no, sure ;) - but the persons who want use gcc-3.4 are more likely to find out ;)...
<runlevelten> aguitel: Be more specific
<stdin> moofoo: yeah, it'd be nice to have the work done for you tho :)
<aguitel> i need to change the file called blacklist( /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist)
<runlevelten> module blacklist? hosts blacklist? mail blacklist? acpi blacklist? user blacklist? etc. etc.
<runlevelten> then open it with a text editor in super user mode.
<doug_> hey if i have a bunch of avi files, how do i make a video dvd out of them?
<runlevelten> kdesu kate
<aguitel> how  i open with administative privilegios
<runlevelten> ^
<evri2> guys i want to install compiz-fusion etc.But it should be easy to remove if i got some problem.Where should i get it?
<doug_>  hey if i have a bunch of avi files, how do i make a video dvd out of them?
<stdin> try devede
<jhutchins> doug_: There's a package called tovid that does a really nice job of preparing the files and building a menu - even has the option to burn the disc.
<doug_> stdin: thanks
<jhutchins> doug_: There's also avidemux which is a nice visual editor for splicing and such.
<nodesert> i can not start xserver
<nodesert> is there anyone who cna help me
<doug_> jhutchins: thanks a dual layer dvd is 8 GB right?
<jhutchins> ~
<jhutchins> doug_: Approximately, yes.
<doug_> jhutchins: thanks
<level1__> Hi, I've been having some issues connecting to one wireless network in particular.  I can connect eventually, but I have to try over and over, restarting knetworkmanager, removing and readding the module for my wireless card, until something works and I'm able to connect.  I have a pastebin of the output of NetworkManager: http://www.pastebin.ca/658358
<level1__> all other networks work fine
<level1__> I have an intel pro wireless 3945 and use ipw3945
<doug_> jhutchins: i should keep the native resolution, right?
<nodesert> i can not start kde
<doug_> are there files, like in windows called temp files, that can be erased to free up space?  if so how do i do it?
<chuckp> I need help so bad right now
<chuckp> can't access tty; job control turned off
<chuckp> live cd install
<SlimeyPe1e> doug_: /tmp, but it's not generally a good idea to go deleting stuff in there
<SlimeyPe1e> I'm fairly sure it gets wiped when you reboot anywhere
<SlimeyPe1e> *anyway
<doug_> slimeypele: thanks is there another way to free up space or defrag?
<SlimeyPe1e> doug_: no defragging under Linux. It isn't necessary.
<SlimeyPe1e> doug_: otherwise, just deleting apps or documents is all you can do
<doug_> SlimeyPele: thanks.  lol i'm kind of still new to the linux way of life, lol
<chuckp> I need help on this guys
<frojnd> how can I copy files between two linux machines with ssh ?
<hero> frojnd: scp
<stdin> frojnd: sftp://user@host from konquror if you want a GUI
<jhutchins> doug_: The more you compress the files, and the more you change the features of a compressed file so that it needs to be re-compressed, the more detail you will loose.  No way around the fact that you'll probably do one recompression to make the DVD files.  Depends on the original quality and what you want out.  Only way to know for sure is to experiemnt.
<nodesert_> i have a low resolution
<nodesert_> how can i improve it
<level1__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<level1__> nodesert_: that page might help
<aaron_> i use this to run VNC for gnome/gdm.... can anyone help me make it work for kdm/kubuntu
<aaron_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3193913#post3193913
<nodesert_> aaron_:it used to work fine but after i try to upgrade to gusty i had a proble like this
<aaron_> nodesert_: i'm on feisty. but it references gdm, so it needs to be adjusted. just don't know how
<aaron_> are drivers for an x1300 (ati) even worth trying to install?
<frojnd> I tryed to format it into ext3, but there was error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33842/   dmesg output  Can someone tell me why tehre is a bad block, and how can I format disk ? :S
<SlimeyPe1e> use badblocks to scan the drive first
<SlimeyPe1e> bad blocks are generally due to minor hard disk failures
<SlimeyPe1e> such as the heads banging against the platters when the disk is moved
<ksivaji> hi
<SlimeyPe1e> hi
<Fooller> where do I set automatic updates so that it downloads and installs them automatically without asking?
<aaron_> Fooller: in windows.
<aaron_> :)
<lewix> hi
<lewix> I always forget how to open my windows partition
<lewix> how do we do that
<lewix> how to create a windows partition ?
<Daisuke-Ido> explain better?
<Madinko12> Bonjour  tous !
<chuckp028> Xserver failed
<chuckp028> I have a nv quadro NVS135M
<chuckp028> im in xorg.conf
<ubuntu> hey, how do i merge free-space partitions?  i have two separate areas of free space that i want to merg
<Madinko12> Comment est-ce que je peux avoir le son avec mon Kubuntu ? Merci d'avance !
<hero> !fr > Madinko12
<nodesert_> hi, i tried to upgrade to gusty i had installed some packages but later decided to downgrade cuz of bugs how can i downgrade?
<m4st3r> How can i know KDE version?
<m4st3r> I use kubuntu feisy
<miles> type "/sysinfo" in irc
<miles> m4st3r: type "/sysinfo" in irc
<m4st3r> Sysinfo for 'm4st3r-laptop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)Mprocessor1.60GHz at 1596 MHz (3195 bogomips), , RAM: 734/995MB, 112 proc's, 47.33min up
<ubuntu>  hey, how do i merge free-space partitions?  i have two separate areas of free space that i want to merg
<m4st3r> thanks ^^
<crazycookie> Sysinfo for 'laptop-cookie': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDTurion64X2MobileTechnologyTL-50 at 800 MHz (1597 bogomips), , RAM: 854/877MB, 137 proc's, 1.9h up
<miles> what is the difference between "kill [pid] " and "killall [pid] "?
<JarJarBinks> miles: none afaik, you normally  use a name with killall
<Daisuke_Laptop> kill -9 [pid] 
<Daisuke_Laptop> :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> for those stubborn processes that just won't go away
<miles> o
<miles> yea i read online that killall is better/faster, i didnt understand why
<Daisuke_Laptop> i usually use killall myself because you use the process name, which i usually already know
<crazycookie> Uptime: 1 hours and 15 minutes
<miles> Uptime: 3 hours and 45 minutes
<jhutchins> -9 should be the kill of last resort.
<jhutchins> pkill is handy too.
<jhutchins> afik killall is just a script that finds the pid's of processes with that name and sends a kill -15 to them.
<jhutchins> Uptime: 2 days, 2 hours and  minutes
<jhutchins> Guess i'll go read the newspaper...
<crazycookie> 
<moofoo> jhutchins: actually killall is part of psmisc and a "fullblown" executable .. as pkill it supports regexps ;)
<chuckp028> I have no mnitor
<chuckp028> monitor
<chuckp028> no screens found
<chuckp028> :(
<crazycookie> 0
<stdin> !cn | crazycookie
<ubotu> crazycookie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<crazycookie> 3 How could you see these words?
<crazycookie> thanks :P
<Fooller> How do I disable trl+alt+f# and ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Fooller> *ctrl
<speaker219> Fooller
<Fooller> speaker219
<moofoo> Fooller: i suppose inittab should be for the VTs and DontZap in xorg.conf / ServerFlags section should disable c-a-backspace killing of xorg
<moofoo> ah there is DontVTSwitch too
<moofoo> Fooller: man xorg.conf ;-)
<speaker219> Whoever wanted to disable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, you need to put Option "DontZap" in your xorg.conf
<moofoo> speaker219: too late :p
<speaker219> hah
<speaker219> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<moofoo> speaker219: or man xorg.conf ;)
<moofoo> (which is the doc for xorg not for X11R6 ;-)
<moofoo> sorry
<moofoo> wc ;)
<speaker219> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<speaker219> me stupid
<speaker219> well
<speaker219> it is xorg :P
<moofoo> yeah it's fine for most options..
<moofoo> like DontZap ;)
* runlevelten plays with something unbelievable cool.
<runlevelten> s/e /y /
<speaker219> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the flash player 9/firefox crash bug?
<etalli> Is it possible to run two X Servers at the same time, and have KDE on one, and Gnome on the other?
<Fooller> So basically all I need to do is put Option "DontVTSwitch" under ServerFlags?
<runlevelten> etalli: yeah
<etalli> runlevelten: How?
<moofoo> Fooller: yes DontVTSwitch and DontZap should work...
<etalli> runlevelten: How?
<moofoo> etalli: you can start run "X :1" to start an X server at display 1
<etalli> moofoo: Thanks
<Fooller> moofoo is it Option "DontZap" "yes" or just Option "DontZap" or does it matter :)
<moofoo> Fooller: yes/on/true is better ;)
<moofoo> but none is fine too
<etalli> moofoo: I did that, and now I am seeing a gray screen with an X cursor, nothing else
<etalli> moofoo: Do I need to manually start Gnome?  If so, how?
<moofoo> etalli: you have to start an gnome session or whatever..
<moofoo> etalli: switch back to a terminal and set  export DISPLAY=:1  , then you can start gnome-session or whatever
<rlt> right, where were we?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(p-f/#kubuntu) stdin: make exits with non-zero when compilation fails if I remember well
(Daisuke_Laptop/#kubuntu) what's wrong with pre-compiled packages?
<p-f> nothing, I just like using the development version of a few projects
<stdin> p-f: yes, but the way the debian packaging system works if some part of install fails, that stops anything being installed until it's resolved
<Daisuke_Laptop> there tend to be 3rd party repos for some major projects (amarok for one) that more or less keep up with development releases
<stdin> p-f: you can, of course, just compile it and install/make a package
<p-f> stdin: I don't see how having a virtual package that fetches from svn, compiles and if compilation worked fine, generates a package and then installs it would have problems having that specific behaviour
<p-f> stdin: yeah, it looks like I'll have to do that and write scripts to automate it by myself
<stdin> p-f: because the packaging system we used isn't meant to accommodate that type of thing
<The_Machine> how to flush DNS cache in linux?
<p-f> The_Machine: restart the nscd daemon
<The_Machine> thanks p-f
<p-f> you're welcome :O)
<Urilock> this place sure is exciting
<elite101> yes im getting linux on my xbox!! wu!! its Xedebian and i found away to get my mp3 player working with the xbox i took apart the wireless adpt. for a controller and i soudler'd the wire to the board now i can have the controller wireless and working and i can still insert a USB:drive/keyboard.
<olifre> Nice evening... I have just encountered a problem changing the locales...
<olifre> It affects adept-manager.
<olifre> anybody here also switches to de_DE@euro or similar?
<elite101> all i need is a copy of 007/mechassault/splinter cell wich i can rent @ blockbluster im going to boot it off the live cd thou i dont wanna get my xbox a whole linux thing or else i dont think i can play games?
<stdin> olifre: you'll probably have better luck in #kubuntu-de
<olifre> ah, thank you ;-)
<mikeskde> noob q: How do I end a session on a virtual console that's no longer accepting bash input?
<mikeskde> say a keyboard shortcut
<fdoving> mikeskde: ctrl-d
<etalli> Can anyone help me with my wireless internet connection?
<hamadooo> hello .... how i deal with rar files
<stdin> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hamadooo> ok
<stdin> hamadooo: basically install "unrar" then just use ark
<hamadooo> ark !! what is this
<hamadooo> i downloaded unrar. but i don't know how to use it
<stdin> hamadooo: you in kubuntu yes?
<hamadooo> but let me see the site
<hamadooo> no ubuntu
<stdin> hamadooo: ahh, then use whatever ubuntu uses (and this is #kubuntu)
<elite101> lol
<hamadooo> the mirc .. gets me here direct
<hamadooo> (:
<elite101> why do ppl connect and disconnect? i had to turn it off it was anyoing
<elite101> like 30 lines of connecting and ppl disconnecting
<booya> !info tcltls
<ubotu> tcltls: The TLS OpenSSL extension to Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-4 (feisty), package size 66 kB, installed size 288 kB
<stdin> hamadooo: mirc?
<stdin> hamadooo: isn't that a windows client?
<hamadooo> Konversation program
<elite101> well gotta go
<booya> stdin:  i have a problem when i want to install the tcltls ... i cannot open /var/lib/dpkg asks me if i`m root and /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (permission denied)
<booya> what can i do ?
<hamadooo> Rar is a non-free
<booya> :)
<stdin> hamadooo: mirc is a windows program, IRC is the type of network, you are using a KDE client so you are being sent to #kubuntu, you can change it to #ubuntu
<hamadooo> should i pay
<stdin> booya: sudo ?
<elite101> just click on the #ubuntu <-
<hamadooo> ok don't worrry i'll leave now :)
<booya> yeah with sudo :|
<elite101> it will take u there*
<stdin> hamadooo:  you don't have to :p
<booya> huh?
<hamadooo> you guys dont want me to be here :P
<booya> sudo ? :)
<hamadooo> lol
<hamadooo> ok i'll ask them
<ScarFreewill> how do I extract a deb remove a depenency en compile it again?
<booya> what do you mean with that sudo ? :)
<stdin> hamadooo:  you'll just get better gnome help in there
<hamadooo> aha ok ... thanxx anyway
<elite101> lol if u change KDE in kubuntu to Gnome will that make it ubuntu?
<stdin> booya: "sudo apt-get install", not just "apt-get install"
<booya> ah
<booya> hihihihi thanks :)
<booya> danke :P
<ScarFreewill> stdin: I'm stil struggling to install kde4 :P hehe
<stdin> ScarFreewill: get the source code and compile
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you can't just edit the deb (well, you can, but it would fail, dependencies are called 'dependencies' for a reason)
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ye i think its a bug
<ScarFreewill> i've reported it
<stdin> got a bug number ?
* ScarFreewill gets it
* stdin waits for ScarFreewill to get it
<ScarFreewill> :P
<ScarFreewill> 132517
<antandou> je cherche l accelerateur graphique
<antandou> pour Toshiba Tecra 8100
<Joe857> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<antandou> accelerateur graphique pour toshiba Tecra 8100
<stdin> ScarFreewill: ask in #kubuntu-devel if they can have a look at it
<Joe857> !fr | antandou
<ubotu> antandou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ScarFreewill> I did yesterday... but I'll ask again
* ScarFreewill tries to edit the deb
<SoulChild> how do i fix this message at boot: "intel_rng: FWH not detected"???
<antandou> looking graphic accelerator for S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/MX-MV (rev 11)
<stdin> SoulChild: it's not something you can fix
<stdin> SoulChild: it means that the hardware chip for the intel random number generator isn't there (no biggie)
<Joe857> It's a filed bug
<jhutchins> SoulChild: What would fixing that message do for you?
<ice-phoenix> hi , can some one help me i have installed kubuntu 7.04 on dell inspirion 9400 and i cant run it, it blok after the splash screen all i can see is the cusor blinking
<jhutchins> ice-phoenix: What happens if you hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<ice-phoenix> open login screen
<ice-phoenix> thanks i didnt know that :)
<SoulChild> My System boots in 28 seconds ,... Do you want to know why ?
<stdin> SoulChild: is that a bad thing?
<SoulChild> stdin: no it s very fast ,... the clean isntall of ubuntu takes over 1 minute
<ScarFreewill> dpkg-deb: failed to open package info file `./kdelibs5_3.92.0-0ubuntu3~feisty1_i386/DEBIAN/control' for reading: No such file or directory
<ScarFreewill> there is a control.tar.gz ... and i've edit it why doesn't dpkg want to compile it?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you don't compile from binarys...
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ye but i've compiled (just compressed) deb before without compiling them
<ScarFreewill> from src
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you've unpacked the deb, that's not source
<Assid> stdin: i wannamake my desktop look like that guy in the video
<stdin> Assid: ask the guy how he did it?
<Assid> i think a few people asked.. i dont see a post tho
<BluesKaj> tried gparted live cd on a friend's pc to have a look at why his OS footprint is 40G after a clean install , but the intel driver wouldn't launch X .We tried the Forcevideo cmd and various driver configs vesa, vga etc but nothing would launch X ...any suggestions
<BluesKaj> would bad sectors on a HDD show up as part of the OS footprint ?
<ice-phoenix> what is the default root password
<ice-phoenix> ?
<stdin> !sudo | ice-phoenix
<ubotu> ice-phoenix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> ice-phoenix: there is no root password, at all
<ice-phoenix> thanks i never used kubuntu before , just a little bit of slackware
<stdin> ice-phoenix: there's no need for a root account in kubuntu, the 1st user set up has sudo access to root
<biosword> ciao ragazzi
<biosword> buon ferragosto a tutti
<jussi01> !it | biosword
<ubotu> biosword: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rami> anyone know a good n64 emulator?
<hero> snes9x?
<rami> ty!
<rami> but thats snes
<rami> but who cares....
<lucaferr> Hey.. I was planning to install the kde4.0 beta 1 release packaged by you.. will I get any of the kde4 compiz effects or is that still in the pipeline?
<tatters> Could someone tell me what is possibably happening here when I try to use my capture device     http://pastebin.com/m5e95595e
<speaker219> pastebin.com ? :O
<speaker219> pastebin.ca ftw
<tatters> omg u mean I made a faux paux already n I only just come in :(
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<tatters> takes off loud tie and action slacks
<sahin_h> lucaferr: Yes, you will have the new compiz effects. However not enabled default.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tatters> Did freedom just leave the room :? I am not a number I am a free man
<kaminix> When was Kubuntu 7.10? Beginnig or end of October?
<level1_> tatters: did I miss something?
<speaker219> 7.10? you mean 7.04?
* runlevelten adjusts his tartare-sauce stained clown suit, orange fuzzy wig and welders' mask.
<sahin_h> kaminix: At the end imho
<tatters> dunno I just asked
<tatters> Could someone tell me what is possibably happening here when I try to use my capture device     http://pastebin.com/m5e95595e
<Some_Person> Does Kubuntu Gutsy come with KDE 4?
<level1_> kaminix: the version numbers are actually dates: 7.10 = 2007 10 (october)
<level1_> Some_Person: no, gutsy+1 hopefully
<stdin> Some_Person: no
<kaminix> speaker219: Isn't next version 7.10 and current 7.04.
<stdin> level1_: no
<kaminix> Oh!
<tatters> and I being harrased by pastebin salesmen
<kaminix> I didn't know. :)
<sahin_h> Some_Person: Yes, Gutsy will contains the KDE4 RC somethings.
<level1_> Some_Person: but you will probably be able to get it yourself, if you want to, by next year ish
<Some_Person> but the current gutsy live cd does not come with KDE 4, correct?
<level1_> stdin: gusty+1 won't be kde 4 either?
<stdin> level1_: no, it's going to be a LTS
<sahin_h> Will be, but not the default.
<ScarFreewill> !info libpq5
<ubotu> libpq5: PostgreSQL C client library. In component main, is optional. Version 8.2.4-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 218 kB, installed size 764 kB
* runlevelten installs kde4 for the new kwin
* runlevelten and to have a look
<sahin_h> KDE4 won't be the default in Gutsy+1, however it will be part of the distro.
<level1_> actually, the kde 4 on the ubuntu repositories is much more stable than the kde 4 from suse, buts its a little outdated
<sahin_h> So you can use it if you want...
<stdin> there will be packages, probably in universe
<Some_Person> I have always been a GNOME user, but I'm just now looking into KDE. Could someone tell me all about it
<runlevelten> No KDE 4 is stable at all.
<Some_Person> As for the KDE 4 question, my friend wanted to know
<level1_> Some_Person: well, you can find a lot of cool stuff online, and #kde will give you a "fair and balanced (heh)" view
<hasan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hasan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hasan> mister boot
<hasan> are u there
<Some_Person> as fair and balanced as fox noise?
<stdin> Some_Person: look in wikipedia
<hasan> probably i ve got a problem
<level1_> hasan: are you running it as root?
<strabes> hasan: that's because you have a different package manager program
<hasan> do u have a pragmatic  solution
<hasan> yep as root
<hasan> sudo
<yeniklasorr> stdin : I created a bash script, but it is going endless loop. Script is "#!/bin/bash   cd /opt/ebyn    /bin/bash bdp.sh" . If I wrote to shell "cd /opt/ebyn" and "/bin/bash bdp.sh" it works great.
<stdin> !aptfix | hasan, use this
<strabes> hasan: make sure synaptic isn't working or anything and run this: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hasan> it does not run
<strabes> hasan: running*
* stdin pokes ubotu
<hasan> not running
<strabes> hasan: then run the command i wrote
<strabes> above
<level1_> stdin: actually, the wiki page on kde 4 is out of date... maybe I'll update it
<runlevelten> !adeptfix | hasan
<strabes> does anyone know why in amarok if you order a playlist by artist, it orders by artist but the track numbers are out of order
<speaker219> !ubuntu
<sahin_h> Troy Unrau wrote a lot of articles about KDE4...
<stdin> hasan: sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubotu> hasan, use this: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<speaker219> i guess that was the poke of death
<runlevelten> ubotu: you awake?
<ubotu> hasan: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<speaker219> ubotu is dead
<runlevelten> ah ok then
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you awake? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> ubotu is just lagging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is just lagging - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sahin_h> Some_Person: Try this link: http://www.googlesyndicatedsearch.com/u/dot?as_q=&as_epq=%22Also+by+Troy+Unrau%22&as_oq=dept.&as_eq=&num=100
<stdin> yeniklasorr: how do you know it runs in a loop exactly?
<booya> stdin:  i still cannot copy an image or something to another partition beside my desktop :(
<yeniklasorr> I'm checking with "htop". And really my computer is slowing down.
<speaker219> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<strabes> that is the dumbest thing lol
<Some_Person> lol
<strabes> we're debian users here, no yum for us
<Some_Person> yeah
<runlevelten> !lart
<speaker219> !ping
<yeniklasorr> stdin :  I'm checking with "htop". And really my computer is slowing down. And app isn't starting.
<booya> pong
<booya> :P
<Some_Person> APT is way better than anything else I've ever seen
<strabes> i agree
<Some_Person> Especially the Windows Package Manager... oh wait, there isn't one
<stdin> yeniklasorr: where is the script, what's it called ?
<booya> !info write protected
<yeniklasorr> stdin : /usr/bin/ebyn
<stdin> booya: where are you trying to put the file?
<booya> in media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> host not found
<booya> to another partition :)
<lucaferr> satin_h: is it documented somewhere? how to enable compiz using tribe+kde4b1?
<ubotu> Package write does not exist in feisty
<stdin> booya: what type ?
<stdin> yeniklasorr: what's bdp.sh ?
<booya> .avi / .jpg etc
<booya> ntfs
<stdin> booya: what type of partition?
<booya> are the partition
<stdin> filesystem?
<level1_> booya: you followed ubotu's ntfs help?
<yeniklasorr> stdin : An app that works with Java
<level1_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ciccio> hello
<level1_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> yeniklasorr: in your script, try replacing "/usr/bin/bash bdp.sh"  with just "./bdp.sh"
<yeniklasorr> ok
<booya> i have NTFS Configuration Tool installed
<yeniklasorr> stdin : again endless loop
<level1_> booya: well, your partition is probably being mounted ro (read only) ... can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
* stdin ponders
<booya> Error Message :
<booya> umount: /media/hdb5: device is busy
<booya> umount: /media/hdb5: device is busy
<speaker219> sudo sh configure
<speaker219> woops
* ScarFreewill replies to his own bug report
<level1_> booya: oh...    you can force it to unmount, but first can you close everything that is using it?
<level1_> booya: also, is it a magnetic (hard) drive or flash drive?
<booya> hard
<stdin> yeniklasorr: just to make sure, post your script to pastebin
<runlevelten> are you calling the I did that today ScarFreewill
<runlevelten> oops
<runlevelten> I did that today ScarFreewill
<level1_> booya: okay, you can just umount -l /media/hdb5
<ScarFreewill> runlevelten: are you calling calling I did that...
<grul> what's -l do?
<yeniklasorr> stdin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33866/
<level1_> grul: "lazy"
<level1_> grul: it unmounts it even if another program is using it
<booya> umount: /media/hdb5 mount disagrees with the fstab
<booya> :|
<level1_> grul: usually its just bash
<grul> oh, nice
<booya> what's that?
<level1_> booya: oh wow
<level1_> I guess you could run it as root
<level1_> ... I've never had that before
<speaker219> what's the default mail client that comes with kubuntu?
<level1_> speaker219: kmail, part of kontact
<booya> and what i shall do in this case? :(
<level1_> booya: did you try it as root?
<level1_> booya: maybe pumount /media/hdb5 ?
<booya> this meaning?
<stdin> yeniklasorr: there's no reason that should loop..
<level1_> sudo umount blah  ... but try pumount /media/hdb5
<booya> nope level1 :(
<booya> umount failed
<level1_> pumount too?
<booya> yups :(
<level1_> what was the error?
<ddjikic> how i can startx ? i typed startx and it told to me no screen found
<d0uglas> So USB's got 500mA. If I plug four devices to charge their batteries, do they all get 500mA each or 125mA each?
<booya> umount : /dev/hdb5 not mounted . Error : Mounted failed
<booya> that's all
<level1_> booya: is it actually mounted?
<booya> how can i see that? :
<level1_> df -h
<zipper> booya, well, thats because you cannot mount or umount /dev/hdb5. You need to mount it somewhere, /dev/hdb5 is the device.
<level1_> and other ways
<zipper> booya, i believe ubuntu keeps its mounts in /media and /mnt
<level1_> booya: oh yeah, theres a difference between pumount /dev/hdb5 and pumount /media/hdb5
<booya> so i have to put media instead of dev
<zipper> booya, go to your /media dir
<booya> and?
<ddjikic> how i can startx ? i typed startx and it told to me no screen found how to fix ?
<raymond> im trying to load a command line system on a thinkpad 570 with a docking station but the installer doesnt see the cdrom or floppy
<zipper> booya, see any folders there?
<raymond> is there a way to start the text based installer from the live cd
<zipper> booya, i'm sorry, i havent been following. What is your problem?
<booya> cdrom0 ,floppy0 , hdb5 , hdb6
<stdin> raymond: no, you need the alternate cd
<booya> i cannot copy files on my hdb5 and hdb6
<booya> only on my desktop
<zipper> ah.... then you should be able to just replace /dev/hdb5 with /media/hdb5 booya
<raymond> that is what i am using
<booya> okey
<booya> let me try
<urilock> hey
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a problem
<zipper> not sure you're taking the right approach though...
<level1_> ddjikic: can you "sudo kdm" ?
<hasan> my log on screen s resolution is incredibly high
<booya> booya@warsoul:~$ pmount /media/hdb5
<booya> mount: can't find UUID=C6DCB0F7DCB0E2BB in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<urilock>  test
<stdin> raymond: you said you has the live cd
<hasan> i mean fonts seems a little bit bigger than normal
<hasan> how can i arrange that ?
<hasan> repair that
<zipper> booya, are you registered on this network? Can you send private messages?
<level1_> hasan: is that really a big deal?  sometimes fixing that problem is more trouble than its worth.
<raymond> well i tried that and the alternate
<hasan> but it's really ugly
<booya> pffffffff
<booya> not
<hasan> is it lots of trouble in this case ?
<level1_> you could really screw up your user login, that would be worse
<hasan> level1:?
<level1_> hasan: yeah, it is
<raymond> the alternate goes to mount the cdrom and says it cant find it to mount
<z1pp3r> booya, okay. Well, you should probably take a look on the ubuntu wiki about how to enable read/write/mount access.
<hasan> but whenever i install kubuntu after tackling with kcontrol settings. its always like that
<z1pp3r> booya, for all users that is
<z1pp3r> or for your user alone, you decide
<LinuxAddict> Got a problem with the login screen, can anyone help?
<ddjikic> i cant run x can some one help me
<z1pp3r> just ask your questions, instead of asking to ask
<LinuxAddict> ok
<level1_> ddjikic: did you try "sudo kdm"?
<booya> where do i find ntfs-3g ?
<booya> !info ntfs-3g
<LinuxAddict> My login screen was resized for some reason and it is huge now, how to i change the login screens resolution back to normal?
<stdin> booya: it's in adept
<level1_> lol
<z1pp3r> booya, i have to warn you, write access to ntfs partition is, and always will be, dangerous and experimental
<booya> but i installed it
<stdin> booya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ice-phoenix> no i tryed startx
<booya> i`m going crazy
<booya> i dont have ntfs-3g on my pc
<booya> i have only NTFS configuration tool
<booya> which is installed
<ScarFreewill> get it? (ntfs-3g)
<level1_> ice-phoenix: why don't you try "sudo kdm"?
<booya> how do i see if i have that ntfs-3g in my pc?
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : i try it ask me password , when i give he do donthing
<booya> they are on the way now
<booya> i found them
<ScarFreewill> booya: apt-get -s install ntfs-3g
<level1_> ice-phoenix: a likely story... can you cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | tail 1
<LinuxAddict> My login screen was resized for some reason and it is huge now, how to i change the login screens resolution back to normal?
<level1_> and tell me what that gives you (should be just one line)
<level1_> LinuxAddict: you mean it has very low resolution, like 1024x800?
<booya> now i have to type those commands from upper lines?
<level1_> ice-phoenix: enter this command: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | tail 1
<ice-phoenix> level_1 : when i do this its say tail:canot open "1" for reading: no such file
<level1_> oh... just do: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<stdin> booya: make sure adept is closed, open konsole and put in "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<level1_> and tell me the last line
<ice-phoenix> level_1 : when i do  tail:canot open "1" for reading: no such file or directory
<level1_> ice-phoenix: can you do this: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<booya> ntfs-3g is allready to the new version
<level1_> ice-phoenix: and then tell me what the last line it prints is
<ice-phoenix> faild to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver//fglrx_drv.so
<ice-phoenix> and
<level1_> ice-phoenix: oooohhh... the classic
<ice-phoenix> faild to load module "fglrx " (loader faild,7)
<ice-phoenix> no driver avalable
<yeniklasorr> stdin : With which editor must I create a bash script? I edited "limewire"s bash and it worked.
<level1_> ice-phoenix: do you want to fix X so you can log back in or do you want to fix fglrx so you can get beryl and other cool stuff?  Which is more important?
<stdin> yeniklasorr: any text editor will work
<level1_> ice-phoenix: It'll take longer to fix fglrx, and it might be a waste of time
<ice-phoenix> best option
<ice-phoenix> i installed ati driver
<level1_> ice-phoenix: its up to you
<ice-phoenix> i have x1400
<level1_> ice-phoenix: I have the same one... let me get you back into X, heres the tick
<level1_> ice-phoenix: sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yeniklasorr> stdin : all require is this? /usr/bin/xxx  Only 1 file.
<level1_> ice-phoenix: thats a command line text editor.  The file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file that controls your X
<ice-phoenix> i know i tryed to edit it before
<level1_> ice-phoenix: you need to find the section called "Device"
<ice-phoenix> found
<stdin> yeniklasorr: if the app is in your path you can just put commands, you don't need absolute paths
<level1_> ice-phoenix: and change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "vesa"
<level1_> ice-phoenix: that will give you minimum functionality (actually, pretty decent functionality) and you can fix fglrx
<level1_> ice-phoenix: and if you get back here you can just do that again
<speaker219> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<speaker219> Konsole
<speaker219> !!
<stdin> speaker219: huh?
<ice-phoenix> level1_ device is generic vdeo card driver vesa busid pic:1:0:0
<level1_> ice-phoenix: once you've done that, you can can ctrl-X and it will save and exit, then try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" to start up again
<speaker219> stdin: konsole!
<stdin> speaker219: what about it?
<one_norse> Has anyone else had problems with Thunderbird 1.5.0.12 crashing while downloading messages?
<stdin> one_norse: nope
<speaker219> one_norse: use TB 2
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : i have 3 device , one vesa and 2 fglrx
<level1_> ice-phoenix: oh... that shouldn't be
<one_norse> Is TB2 available from one of the Kubuntu official repositories?
<speaker219> one_norse: you should erally use thunderbrid 2
<level1_> ice-phoenix: can you find the section called "screen"
<speaker219> one_norse: nope, you have to download it from mozilla
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : yes , i installed ati driver
<level1_> ice-phoenix: it should say: Device "XXX" ... whats XXX?
<one_norse> speaker219: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : aticonfig-device[0] 
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : aticonfig-device[1] 
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : aticonfig-device[2] 
<level1_> ice-phoenix: it mentions all three?
<level1_> ice-phoenix: well, I guess you can delete all but one
<level1_> ice-phoenix: and make sure that one says "vesa" not "fglrx"
<yeniklasorr> stdin : How to executable it? chmod -x /usr/bin/ebyn ?
<level1_> ice-phoenix: then you'll be able to log into kde
<stdin> yeniklasorr: yeah (with sudo)
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : where to write vesa ?
<level1_> ice-phoenix: under "Device"
<yeniklasorr> stdin : "bash: /usr/bin/ebyn: Permission denied"     "sudo: ebyn: command not found"  :S
<level1_> device>driver
<speaker219> wouldn't it be sudo chmod +xB
<ice-phoenix> ok
<speaker219> i mean
<speaker219> wouldn't it be sudo chmod +x
<stdin> yeniklasorr: make _sure_ it's executable
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : what to put on monitor ?
<level1_> ice-phoenix: that shouldn't matter, just leave it as it is
<yeniklasorr> at last worked :D
<stdin> yeniklasorr: +x yeah
<yeniklasorr> yes
<JohnFlux> hey all
<JohnFlux> how do I reinstall a package, completely. configuration files etc as well
<JohnFlux> just  --reinstall  skips configuration files etc
<yeniklasorr> sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/ebyn/   is it safe ? If I don't execute it with sudo it son't save any changing.
<level1_> JohnFlux: apt-get --purge remove XYZ
<level1_> JohnFlux: then, apt-get install XYZ
<level1_> you might need to sudo
<JohnFlux> level1_: that will remove dependancies no?
<level1_> JohnFlux: it shouldn't
<level1_> JohnFlux: do you want it to?
<JohnFlux> nope
<JohnFlux> if you remove a package, it will remove anything depending on it
<level1_> JohnFlux: yeah, thats the idea
<level1_> JohnFlux: apt always does that
<JohnFlux> right but if I'm reinstalling I don't want it to
<level1_> JohnFlux: what are you installing?
<JohnFlux> xfonts-base :)
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : i have saved xorg.conf , adn restarted kdm , and i saw the splashscreen for a sec , and now i see only the cursor blinking in the top
<speaker219> does anybody know how to not make the names on the taskbar items to fade
<level1_> ice-phoenix: wait a moment
<level1_> JohnFlux: I don't know, really
<level1_> ice-phoenix: still not working?
<Sanne> speaker219: If nobody here knows, try also in #kde, they should know if it's possible.
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : no
<ice-phoenix> still the cursor blinking in the top
<level1_> ice-phoenix: press alt-ctrl-F2
<runlevelten> Erm... http://it.slashdot.org/it/07/08/15/1341224.shtml
<Soulwarp> why does my kernel say generic
<Soulwarp> is that bad?
<level1_> ice-phoenix: that will put you back in a bash shell
<stdin> Soulwarp: no, not bad
<stdin> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : i presed ctrl-alt-f1 and just saw starting kdm
<runlevelten> "Ubuntu had to shutdown 5 of 8 production servers that are sponsored by Canonical, when they started attacking other systems. Canonical blames the community, saying they were community hosted, and were poorly maintained. "
<runlevelten> :\
* runlevelten thinks that article seems a tad misrepresentative.
<stdin> runlevelten > -ot
<level1_> ice-phoenix: well, look through the files in /var/log , especiall Xorg.0.log and any kde or kdm logs
<level1_> ice-phoenix: tell me if you find anything interesting
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : just one sec im installing mc
<Soulwarp> ok so generic kernels are non specific builds for general hardware?
<Soulwarp> i guess that's good
<level1_> stdin: would it be a waste of my time to find a kernel optimized for my cpu?
<level1_> stdin: its a new dual core cpu
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : no screen found
<stdin> level1_: yes, a complete waste of time
<level1_> ice-phoenix: thats a problem...
<stdin> level1_: no point whatsoever
<stdin> :)
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : undefinde device vesa referenced by scren vesa
<level1_> stdin: lol... my freind custom complied a kernel and said he got a 20-30% boost
<level1_> stdin: I think he removed modules
<level1_> ice-phoenix: wait, what did you write to your xorg.conf
<drewcipher> !generic
<speaker219> does anybody know how to not make the names on the taskbar items to fade
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<stdin> level1_: that would be the only reason, the kernel auto-configures itself to your cpu at boot
<Soulwarp> wouldn't custom kernels remove the ability for plug and play?
<level1_> Soulwarp: well, if I never buy a wacom tablet I don't need the wacom tablet module, right?
<stdin> Soulwarp: custom kernels are mostly not needed, only in some rare circumstances
<Soulwarp> ah gotcha
<CPrompt^> does anyone have any experience running Xming?
<tobias> hey everyone
<Soulwarp> hi tobias :D
<trekdanne> hmm i would actually discurage against custom kernels
<tobias> I got a questoin
<tobias> question
<trekdanne> and i don't understand why the ubuntu communtiy seem to ignore the issue
<trekdanne> tobias: yes?
<tobias> that is: how come I dont have a X or sometimes a screwed X if I disable aiglx in my xorg.conf?
<tobias> xgl wont work as well by the way
<tobias> ATI mobility X1400 is my card
<stdin> trekdanne: we don't encourage custom compiles
<level1_> tobias: lol, I have the same card
<level1_> tobias: I just use vesa... I swear to god its faster at video play back
<level1_> tobias: can you just use aiglx, or is there a problem with that?
<tobias> vesa is without 3d acceleration ?!
<Soulwarp> this channel sure gets a lot of video card issues when it comes to ATI
<trekdanne> hmm stdin, yeah true but kernel compiling may need explicit disencourage
<tobias> level1_:  ATI doesnt support aiglx ...
<level1_> Soulwarp: suprised?  apparently you've never had an ATI card
<stdin> trekdanne: the wiki we point people too states that we can't support problems with custom kernels and all bug reports on such kernels will be rejected
<ice-phoenix> level1_ : undefinde device vesa referenced by scren vesa
<Soulwarp> level1_ lol nope, nvidia here
<level1_> Soulwarp: but theres something wrong with the nvidia 8800GTS that I got so I wouldn't have ATI issues, its almost as bad
<level1_> I can't figure it out
<level1_> ice-phoenix: what did you change in xorg.conf when I told you to change it?
<urilock> im trying to modify a file
<trekdanne> hmm next time i'll buy VIA or something lulz
<tobias> I hate being not able to use compizz-fusion because of that *curse
<urilock> and i can because it says im not an admin even though i am
<tobias>  ATi card
<urilock> do i have to log in as root?
<trekdanne> !sudo | urilock
<ubotu> urilock: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<trekdanne> testa kdesu <program>
<level1_> ice-phoenix: you should have a section called Screen with a line like this: Device "XXX"
<trekdanne> test
<stdin> urilock: what file? how are you editing it?
<ddjikic> level1_ : undefinde device vesa referenced by scren vesa
<urilock> kdmrc
<level1_> ddjikic: you changed screen names on me
<level1_> ddjikic: anyway, what did you write to your xorg.conf?
<urilock> im using gedit
<stdin> urilock: did you start gedit as root?
<urilock> oh
<urilock> how do i do that
<ddjikic> level1_ : its me ice-phoenix ,
<stdin> urilock: for gnome "gksu gedit" for kde "kdesu kate"
<urilock> thanks
<stdin> urilock: you can use "kdesu gedit" too
<ddjikic> level1_ : genetic video card
<ddjikic> level1_ : and the other is vesa
<level1_> ddjikic: well, the line "Device" in "Screen" *must* be the same as the line "Identifier" in "Device"
<level1_> ddjikic: that allows X to match them up
<tobias> stdin: can you find any errors in my xorg.conf ( http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/2542 ) ? If I remove the # before the aiglx disable section, I dont have X
<urilock> yay it worked
<urilock> thanks
<ddjikic> level1_ : ok fixed
<level1_> ddjikic: can you load up kdm?  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> tobias: for ati cards xorg disables aiglx anyway, no need to manually disable it
<tobias> ah okay
<tobias> great
<tobias> and what about xgl? ;) I did it after a wiki-guide that 100% works with others - but not for me
<tobias> If I start a new session with xgl, I get a totally weird screen
<level1_> tobias: story of my life... wheres the guide?  what step did you screw up on?
<tobias> it loads and stuff, but I cant see anything because its blurry and just fucked up
<stdin> tobias: report it, xgl should work with fglrx
<stdin> tobias: language!
<level1_> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ddjikic> level1_ : when i do that its show me the ubuntu screen with the loading bar , after the cursor , after the loading bar , after the cursor , and then nothing
<tobias> Im sorry, english is not my first language and I didnt know any other word to describe it ;)
<level1_> tobias: corrupted
<stdin> tobias: messed up?
<tobias> level1_: its a german guide, I think it wont help you much if I post it ;)
<stdin> tobias: not working?
<Joe857> tobias: There are other language channels, if you aren't comfortable with english
<adenicio> stdin: how do i use samba with windows xp?
<tobias> and I didnt screw up at any point - it all worked... at least it looked like it :/
<level1_> ddjikic: hmmm...
<stdin> adenicio: follow the samba guide? I don't use samba
<lewis_> what is xgl
<lewis_> lol
<stdin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> !xgl | lewis_
<level1_> !xgl | lewis
<ubotu> lewis_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lewis_> !xgl
<ubotu> lewis: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lewis_> ah ok
<Joe857> adenicio: I'll help if you need it, I messed with it yesterday
<level1_> ddjikic: any errors in /var/log?
<tobias> ddjikic: I had the same problem - it was that my video card wasnt supported by the drivers I had chosen
<tobias> or the other way round
<ddjikic> level1_ : undefined screen ati config screen[0] 
<adenicio> Joe857: ok tanks.3was it easy to do?
<tobias> the point is that if you reconfigure your xorg.conf to the standard "vesa" driver, it should work again
<ddjikic> level1_ :fatal error no screens found
<level1_> ddjikic: I still don't think you have your xorg.conf correct
<ddjikic> level1_ :me to
<tobias> just listen to me ;o
<Joe857> Meh, I had a few issues.
<lewis_> dang it
<level1_> ddjikic: actually, why don't you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the instructions
<Urilock> i followed this http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1153 tutorial
<tobias> go to your konsole-    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tobias> ._.
<level1_> tobias: I beat you to it
<tobias> too slow
<Urilock> and running compiz-manager doesn't work :(
<tobias> ;)
<adenicio> Joe857: config wa in a wat?im a beginer if u xplaining xplaine as u will talk to a child :-/
<Joe857> Err, I'm a bit of a beginner too, but I'll try to explain it as best as I can
<tobias> level1_: thats the guide I installed xgl after ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xgl?action=show&redirect=XGL ) it is in german but you will know the commands - maybe you can find something that helps me ?!
<Joe857> Okay. Do you have a specific folder you want to use?
<Joe857> adenicio: Do you have a specific folder you want to use?
<Urilock> i know why compiz manager wont run...
<Urilock> i did this code
<Urilock> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz compiz-plugins compiz-core compiz-manager csm cgwd cgwd-themes
<Urilock> and i get...
<Urilock> E: Couldn't find package compiz-manager
<level1_> Urilock: for all the power that is compiz, they don't seem to want to give a configuration manager that will make use of it... I had to get compiz-fusion just for the dump ccsm
<ddjikic> level1_ : caught signal 11. server aborting
<Urilock> hmm
<level1_> ddjikic: when you "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<adenicio> Joe857: wait my mouse wheel brook im stikin it with crazy glue :-/ it got to dry
<level1_> of all the times
<Joe857> ...Wow. Alright then.
<ddjikic> level1_ yes but i dont know how to configure it exactly
<level1_> ddjikic: what part has you worried?  most of that stuff doesn't even matter
<tobias_> ddjikic: just set your graphic driver to "vesa"
<adenicio> Joe857: its my mom that come in here and turn everything up side down while i was at work :-(
<ddjikic> tobias_ : not working
<Joe857> adenicio: It's alright, just let me know when you're ready
<Joe857> adenicio: But do you have a specific folder that you want to share?
<tobias_> ddjikic: thats weird
<ddjikic> tobas_: dell inspirion 9400 with ati mobiliti radeon x1400
<tobias_> is there a command for my konsole that shows me if I run xgl or kde or gnome or whatever right now ?
<tobias_> ddjikic: I got the same graphics card and I did it the way I told you already
<tobias_> ddjikic: currently I use fglrx
<tobias_> ddjikic: did you try using that driver already ?
<level1_> ddjikic: what were you doing when your program crashed?
<level1_> <ddjikic> level1_ : caught signal 11. server aborting
<ddjikic> level1_ : kdm restart
<ddjikic> tobas_ : how to instal fglrx
<level1_> oh... did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"?
<ddjikic> yes
<level1_> ddjikic: anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ddjikic> many things
<level1_> any errors?
<ddjikic> the last line is server aborting
<awen> does anyone know in which package all the laptop hotkey events from /etc/acpi/events/ is located (or know how to locate the package that installed a certain file)?
<level1_> ddjikic: what does it say leading up to that?
<ddjikic> level1_ : uff too many text
<manchicken> Anybody know if the Intel 4965 is worth the trouble?
<Joe857> Hey I'm going to go
<Joe857> >_> Sorry.
<Joe857> Bye.
<stdin> awen: they are in acpi-support
<adenicio> Joe857: will u be there in 1h30?im going to watch are we done yet befor my sis cary it back
<level1_> what ever happend to X bulletproofing?  A lot of the fixes that I'm telling ddjikic to try could be automated in an by-any-means-neccessary attempt to get X started
<Fooller> What's a good program for taking a backup?
<awen> stdin: thx
<shai> can anyone help me??
<level1_> ddjikic: I'm out of ideas
<ddjikic> level1_ : :(
<Urilock> does anyone know a way to get the compiz-manager?
<shai> i think you can write sudo apt-get install compiz-manager
<Urilock> for some reason its not in there
<Urilock> E: Couldn't find package compiz-manager
<LPn> apt-get update
<tobias> okay....
<Sanne> Urilock: you can search for a package at packages.ubuntu.com, maybe it's called differently?
<shai> yeah you should update your sources
<tobias> I dont the heck get why xgl works not
<tobias> ._.
<shai> and also enable all repositories
<tobias_> its my other sessoin with xgl right here <.<
<ddjikic> tobas_ : did you installed a driver for you graphic card
<tobias> ddjikic: yes, the fglrx driver
<tobias> go to amd.ati.com
<tobias> download the driver there
<tobias> and install it
<tobias> that worked fine for me
<tobias> then edit your xorg.conf so that your standard driver is fglrx
<hydrogen> I just tried to install nvidia drivers... and now xorg won't show
<Urilock> all i could find is gnome-compiz-manager
<nosrednaekim> tobias: thats not the easiest way to do it...
<Urilock> do you think it would work?
<ddjikic> will se
<nosrednaekim> tobias: its FAR easier to install it from the repositories
<hydrogen> I'm getting an (EE) No devices detected if I startx manually
<hydrogen> hmm
<jhutchins> !bad device | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<hydrogen> jhutchins: except thats not the error i'm getting
<hydrogen> and it can't be safely ignored because xorg won't start
<hydrogen> :)
<jhutchins> Yeah, I see that's an (EE).
<jhutchins> hydrogen: Well, it's prefectly safe...  it just doesn't work.
<hydrogen> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance ( BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<hydrogen> is right before no devices detected
<awen> after upgrading to gutsy nearly all my Fn-key combinations stopped working on my IBM T42... anybody experienced something similar?
<nosrednaekim> awen: go to #ubuntu+1
<booya> disk-manager
<booya> !info disk-manager
<ubotu> Package disk-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<booya> !info diskmanager
<ubotu> Package diskmanager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hydrogen> no worries
<hydrogen> I fixed it
<Fooller> How do I set password for recovery state?
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok :P
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats how I fixed it :)
<ddjikic> tobas_ : so screen found , i installed and put vesa
<ddjikic> e
<ddjikic> no vesa
<ddjikic> fglrx
<tobias> ddjikic: you put fglrx into your xorg.conf ?
<tobias> anyone can tell me why I cant download most of the compiz-fusion packages ?
<tobias> always lacks packages e.g. E: couldn't find compizconfig-settings-manager
<RobNyc> Hello I need some help getting kde 3.5.7
<Urilock> on my dual boot screen it says im at version 6.04 or something
<RobNyc> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Urilock> does the dual boot screen update
<Urilock> because it says im running version 6.04 of feisty ubuntu
<Urilock> when im now pure kde
<ddjikic> tobas_ : yes
<elite101> hey i just got kubuntu 7.04 is it any good? is feisty feet better than Dapper?
<stdin> elite101: yes, and yes
<elite101> lol k
<elite101> well im just going to install it
<ddjikic> elite101 :  i have problems with video cart
<elite101> ohh
<ddjikic> :)
<elite101> well i have nvidia Vanta
<elite101> its old
<xelnaga666> hey there guys, Im looking for help with a Kubuntu vncserver. So far, with the client I have managed to connect to it tunnelled with ssh successfully. I have the gui pop up with just a grey screen and terminal though. Id like to be able to view the server (which is a laptop) in real time (as in for example, I move the mouse on vnc, it moves the pointer on the laptop screen). Any ideas how to achieve that?
<elite101> so it should work since it works with kubuntu 6.06.1
<stdin> elite101: you'll notice a difference between the two, a good difference
<ddjikic> elite101 :  x1400 for some is working but not for me
<elite101> ohh well i only use 1200
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> bye
<Uril> WOAH
<Uril> i just press shift + backspace + backspace :c
<Uril> and bam
<stdin> then you know not to do that again :p
<ddjikic> tobas: i tryed this
<ddjikic> sudo apt-get install linux-686 xorg-driver-fglrx
<ddjikic> sudo aticonfig --initial
<ddjikic> sudo aticonfig --ovt=Xv
<ddjikic> reboot now
<ddjikic> and working
<martijn81> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Urilock> im off to #kubuntu-offtopic :P
<Urilock> i want to get dualscreen
<Urilock> hm
<Urilock> i mean
<Urilock> my desk is big enough
<ddjikic> sorry
<tobias_> ddjikic: it all worked now ?
* trekdanne wants dual screen too
<lewis_> OMG
<ddjikic> tobas : yes
<Urilock> HOW DO I GET RID OF THAT SHORTCUT
<Urilock> i just did it again D:
<ddjikic> tobas : exept the fan on my grapic card
<stdin> Urilock: client?
<Urilock> shift+backspace
<stdin> Urilock: what client?
<Urilock> kubuntu feisty latest? is that what you mean?
<stdin> no IRC client
<Urilock> oh
<Urilock> it did it in messanger
<stdin> kopete?
<Urilock> kopete
<Urilock> when i do it
<Urilock> the whole screen goes black
<Urilock> and i have to do that same command to get it back
<sebbar> hi, I'm trying to open a rm stream with kaffeine and it plays, the problem is that I have no sound. Any idea what the problem might be?
<Urilock> and it logs me out
<stdin> Urilock: it may be a kde settings to logout, system settings > keyboard & mouse > shortcuts
<stdin> sebbar: realplayer may handle it better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<Tomi-idle> anybody have an idea why mplayer plug-in for firefox sometimes doens't start playing some movie files, but you have to click play many times and then it might start playing
<RobNyc> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Urilock> whats the command to reinstal ubuntu?
<stdin> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<tobias_> sounds good stdin :p
#kubuntu 2007-08-16
<Urilock> lewis@Lewis-Desktop:~$ apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Urilock> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<stdin> sudo...
<Urilock> >.<
<Urilock> this is a great fun and fast way to use 500mb lol
<Fooller> what do I need to install to watch quicktime videos in firefox :|
<Tomi-idle> Fooller: mozilla-mplayer
<RobNyc> anyone here running kde 3.5.7
<dthacker-lt> no
<manchicken> RobNyc: I am.
<manchicken> Hey, folks who are considering buying new computers, consider bringing a copy of the Kubuntu Live CD to your computer distributor (e.g. Circuit City) and test it out before you buy, if you plan on buying from a retail distributor.
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<RobNyc> manchicken: how did you get it
<RobNyc> the instructions are so wrong
<manchicken> I just called Circuit City, and the guy told me that he was cool with me bringing the Feisty Live CD in.
<hasan> i use konqueror and by pressing f8 konsole behind konqueror
<manchicken> RobNyc: Which instructions are you following?
<hasan> lets say taht i ve changed to /home/hasan directory in konsole
<RobNyc> manchicken: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<hasan> in konqueror view im in another directory
<hasan> how can i make those changes in accordance ?
<manchicken> RobNyc: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<RobNyc> manchicken: latest :)
<manchicken> RobNyc: Define latest?  Can you give me the DISTRIB_RELEASE value from the /etc/lsb-release file?
<dvheumen> I've been searching on google and ubuntu forums but could find the answer (or am searching the wrong way) so I'm asking here: Is it possible to create a shortcut to an application on another linux PC so it starts with X11 Forwarding support?
<RobNyc> manchicken: Feisty
<manchicken> RobNyc: Those instructions worked for me on Feisty.
<RobNyc> 7.04
<manchicken> Which part are you having trouble with?
<Soulwarp> wat are the plans for the next release of ubuntu/kubuntu
<RobNyc> it says How To Use and if i try to do it via gui there is not authentication tab to start of
<manchicken> RobNyc: Try doing it without the GUI.
<RobNyc> i think i managed now
<RobNyc> manchicken: just did
<manchicken> It's pretty easy.
<RobNyc> much easier
<manchicken> Yeah, adept in Feisty is kinda... not as good as it could be.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm off to buy computers.
<Soulwarp> im having a problem opening adept package manager...
<Soulwarp> it's not opening
<Soulwarp> ah never mind
<Fooller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR Will this guide work in Kubuntu too?
<dvheumen> How can I (in KDE) create a shortcut to an application on a remote X server?
<erikeee> I just installed Tribe 4 and I am trying to install ATI drivers.. however, I am presented with a list of x_dir:s since it can't detect my configuration.. workarounds?!
<tobias> gn8 guys
<tobias> !n8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias> ;)
<erikeee> I just installed Tribe 4 and I am trying to install ATI drivers.. however, I am presented with a list of x_dir:s since it can't detect my configuration.. workarounds?!
* runlevelten thought you typed Tribes 4 for a second :(
<fkm> Hi there. Does someone know what executable and/or what commandline arguments the "Home Folder" from the "Menu of important system places" has? I now got the exec kfmclient and the arguments "openProfile filemanagement" but it doesn't open a new tab in the already opened Konqueror :(
<fkm> I got the exec and arguments from the "Home" Button from the "Quick Launcher" applet. And I guess it's not a problem of the Konqueror config as the tab thing works with the "Home Folder" button from the "Menu of important ..."
<elite101> wow
<elite101> 7.04 is soooo better than 6.06
<adenicio> !pty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> i was missing out large
<elite101> the mapping and windows are soo clean and it has a better feel
<Fooller> How do I make ISO image out of a file in my root dir?
<elite101> man i feel like i need alot of ram for running Kubuntu 7.04? i have only 292mb is that good?
<Tomi-idle> you can run kde fine with 300mb :)
<elite101> thats cool
<Tomi-idle> but if you're using programs like firefox it can suck a lot of ram
<elite101> well it seems wayy..better feisty feet
<Tomi-idle> minimize the programs you're running at same time to avoid slowing down
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> well im going to un-install bluetooth/printing services and unnessacry things i dont use
<elite101> i love 7.04 it's way better than looking @ 6.06.1
<Tomi-idle> have feisty on 224mb laptop (some shared) and i can run firefox + flash no probs
<elite101> cool*
<fkm> If it's not a laptop you can normally also uninstall all the PPP tools
<elite101> well im going to get a 1gig stick but there is only one prob.
<elite101> yeah true*
<elite101> i dont use ppoe*
<Tomi-idle> i dont like the looks so much, using the svn oxygen icons + qtcurve + some other minor tweaks
<elite101> for DSl but 1gb stick in SD ram is like 256DDR ram
<Tomi-idle> also if you dont use bluetooth remove the daemon
<elite101> SD is alot slower its only like 250Mbps
<elite101> whats that?
<elite101> daemon*
<Tomi-idle> it's the backend of bluetooth connectivity.
<elite101> ic
<Tomi-idle> it takes a few megs ;)
<elite101> well i usually uninstall things in add/remove manager
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> man i dont ever wanna go back to 6.06
<Tomi-idle> wait till gutsy comes out and get kde4 working on it.. *drool*
<elite101> lol
<fkm> I don't know what I shall think about Dolphin
<elite101> i know it was only 3.5.2 or something that 6.06.1 had (thank god i never used 5.10)
<fkm> I really came to like that Konqueror handles everything
<elite101> and is faster*
<elite101> can i un-instal Knetwork manager?
<fkm> you could, but if you have a wireless card I don't recommend it
<Tomi-idle> fkm: i have the same thing, got used to konqueror and it works great for me. dolphin seems worse atm
<elite101> nvm then
<elite101> lol i have ethernet
<elite101> but just incase
<Tomi-idle> i uninstalled knetwork manager.. had no probs without it
<elite101> is opreha any good webbroswer? isnt it really lightweight?
<thedevilsjester> If I add -static to the compile line, it will statically link all deps, but what if I just want to statically link 1 dep?
<Tomi-idle> but if you encounter probs just install it again :D
<fkm> elite101: If you have an ethernet connection with a DHCP server providing your IP you normally don't need the KNetworkManager frontent (IMO)
<Tomi-idle> opera is closed source software, i wouldn't recommend using it
<elite101> okay lol
<Tomi-idle> but some say it's good, even better than firefox for some
<elite101> well i think thats what the PSP webbrowser use's and same goes for the WII/PS3?
<fkm> Tomi-idle: I just hope we can switch back to Konqueror as the default file manager in Gutsy
<Tomi-idle> fkm: im pretty sure we can, and it should be rather easy. :)
<fkm> I hope so :)
<elite101> Gutsy? is it like Dapper/feisty feet?
<thedevilsjester> Any C/C++ devs know about static linking an individual dep, not all deps ?
<Tomi-idle> gutsy is the next release. im running the alpha version right now
<elite101> so KDE is the desktop enviorment and so is Gnome and then what does gutsy/dapper/feisty mean?
<elite101> what are they?
<thedevilsjester> versions
<elite101> for what thou?
<elite101> kernel?
<thedevilsjester> fot the OS
<elite101> ic
<thedevilsjester> for*
<Tomi-idle> they include different kernels, different programs(or versions of them) etc
<elite101> okay
<thedevilsjester> just like 9x XP Vista etc
<thedevilsjester> titles for each new version
<elite101> well i must say from using Dapper Feisty Feet is way... ebtter
<elite101> okay
<Tomi-idle> but you can upgrade to the next version from the last pretty easily
<elite101> yeah
<thedevilsjester> So no devs here then?
<elite101> im on 7.04
<Tomi-idle> gutsy (hopefully) will be even better than feisty ;)
<elite101> i can just upgrade to 7.10 rite now
<elite101> :P
<fkm> I hope so. Crashed my whole system when I tried to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty
<Tomi-idle> 7.10 is gutsy
<elite101> ohhh
<Tomi-idle> but it's not _stable_ yet and might encounter some problems, even data loss
<elite101> wholey? there is so many is there even Kubuntu going back to99? like 99.06.1?
<Tomi-idle> 99?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> how many is there?
<elite101> from when this distro?
<elite101> only back to 05'
<Tomi-idle> i think ubuntu starter from 05.. so i think 5.x was the first
<elite101> yeah
<Tomi-idle> but kubuntu was like 2006?
<Biovore> first big release anyway..
<elite101> ohh
<Tomi-idle> not sure ;)
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> yeah thats what i meant ubuntu 5.10
<elite101> but who use's edubuntu?
<elite101> i find itkinda pointless
<Tomi-idle> lol i just got why they name the versions 6.04 6.10 etc.. lol
<Tomi-idle> im pretty slow..
<elite101> same*
<Tomi-idle> edubuntu is made towards educational purposes
<Tomi-idle> like schools etc.
<elite101> is there anyway possiable to run a MAC os on a PC? i heard of ppl getting it for there xbox?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> i wish i can get a Kubuntu to run MAC programs like video editing*
<Tomi-idle> elite101: i think it's pretty illegal to run osx on pc
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> but is there away?
<Tomi-idle> but they do have how to's on how ot run beta version of leopard on pc :p
<Wckdkl0wn> what repositories do i have to add to install the latest wine?
<elite101> lol
<Tomi-idle> yeah you could run the latest os's on pcs..
<elite101> well my computer is doing a serious upgrade now
<Tomi-idle> just was an article on digg.com
<elite101> mhmm
<elite101> i should check it out*
<elite101> lol thank god i had a blank CD so i could burn 7.04
<Tomi-idle> i suppose if you bought the OS you could do anything you want with it. im not a lawyer but that sounds reasonable to me ;)
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> but then again
<BluesKaj> Wckdkl0wn, windows repos :)
<elite101> u could reverse engineer it and improve ur OS and then make ppl pay
<Tomi-idle> dunno how seriously eula must be taken
<elite101> u can do the same with linux but
<Tomi-idle> you could run into patent problems on reverse engineering
<elite101> see i wish it was like that U bought it the "consumer" u should beable to use it abuse lose and choose it
<elite101> yeah*
<elite101> well im going to be working in late december* and im going to save for either a Dell XPS or a Suzuki GSX-r
<elite101> im thinking GSXR but then again its going to take long*
<Tomi-idle> suzuki ftw :D
<elite101> lol
<fkm> Btw. does anybody here has Beryl working on his Kubuntu?
<elite101> i dont wanna Hayabusa there to big
<elite101> im only turning 15 and when i hit 16 im going for my M1-M2
<Tomi-idle> elite101: i think we drifted a bit too much offtopic ;)
<elite101> yeah
<runlevelten> !borkomatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about borkomatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> oh yeah
<runlevelten> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Tomi-idle> i had beryl working fine on feisty . also compiz-f worked fine on feisty but not on gutsy
<elite101> there is a program for windows its called ntune it overclocks and stuff will it work using wine?
<elite101> or is there a linux supported version?
<fkm> Tomi-idle: Do you have an ATI card?
<Biovore> there is a nvidia tunning tool for linux.. wine can't access hardware directly..
<Tomi-idle> if it's nvidia. you could try nvclock & nvclock-qt
<elite101> ahh
<Tomi-idle> fkm: nvidia sry
<fkm> kk :)
<Biovore> but you need to be care full with nvlock.. you can permintely kill your card with the wrong settings..
<fkm> I guess I know what's next on my shopping list ;)
<Tomi-idle> anything that says "overclocking" can ruin your hardware ;)
<elite101> well
<elite101> overcloking is an ART not a skill* (like some say)
<elite101> i have my system overclocked"
<elite101> i just wanna get my video card a little higher
<Biovore> its an art if you don't know what your doing.. its a skill of you do..
<elite101> lol
<Tomi-idle> lol@biovore
<elite101> with 7.04 is flash enabled? or installed?
<Biovore> you can get flash on it..
<Tomi-idle> elite101: i dont think it's enabled by default
<Biovore> I have 7.04 running on my gamming box..
<elite101> ahh
<fkm> flashplugin-nonfree
<Wckdkl0wn> anyone else have problems with k3b with making iso? i get it to get to 98% then it errors out on any cd i do
<isthisnickvalid_> Hi!
<elite101> well i usually download firefox and it does it for me :)
<fkm> I don't know, but I think there's even a free version.
<isthisnickvalid_> I have a Zydas usb WLAN dongle.... from Zaapa.
<elite101> Zydas?
<elite101> wow
<Tomi-idle> there's an open source version of flash called gnash
<Tomi-idle> GNU flash ;)
<elite101> never heard of them? is the doogle alot of money?
<Tomi-idle> but it doesn't work on all flash programs
<isthisnickvalid_> It seems it has been correctly detected by kubuntu 7.04, but I want to put it in Acces Point mode, to use it with my Nintendo Wii... Where could I learn to do that?
<elite101> i am looking for a Doggle that is supported with Kubuntu rite off the bat so its like a "plug and play"
<elite101> a wiki or Youtube?
<adam> im having trouble with beryl is there something different than ubuntu that i should know or im doing wrong?
<elite101> ppl post tutorials on the web or on google.com
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> when in doubt.. ask google.. it knows stuff..
<elite101> lol
<elite101> its brain is powerd by solaris*
<elite101> but anyone have a Doggle that works with kubuntu rite off the bat like its just "PnP"?
<isthisnickvalid_> My usb wlan dongle seems to be like "plug and play" but I don't know how to acces to the acces point mode.
<elite101> im looking to buy one so i dont have to use Ndiswrapper or anything
<isthisnickvalid_> And I know that the driver supports that mode, and also monitor mode.
<elite101> hmh^
<fkm> Wckdkl0wn: Works fine here
<jrick> Does anyone have any knowledge on setting up a SMTP server?  I want to set up one (sendmail?) on my box here because my email provider's (runbox) smtp server seems to be always down.
<elite101> isthisnickvalid, what kinda of doggle?
<isthisnickvalid_> 54mbps WIFI
<elite101> no brand*
<isthisnickvalid_> Zaapa, is the brand.
<elite101> k
<isthisnickvalid_> The chipset is from Zydas
* elite101 wonders of i can get one @ wal-mart?
<elite101> http://zydas.rapla.net/
<isthisnickvalid_> So can I share my internet connection or not?
<elite101> not sure lol
<elite101> a network bridge?
<mohammad> would someone please let me know where I can find a gnome applet developing howto?
<elite101> ohh ic make an access point with the USB device and get ur "game sys" to connect to it?
<elite101> or lappy?
<isthisnickvalid_> yes
<isthisnickvalid_> that's what I'd like to do.
<fkm> mohammad: I guess this is the wrong channel for that ;)
<isthisnickvalid_> what's the correct channel?
<elite101> for what?
<elite101> broadcasting?
<isthisnickvalid_> My question is related to the drivers included in kubuntu... and kubuntu's tool.
<elite101> i use 11/6 wich ever
<isthisnickvalid_> tools
<elite101> ohh well
<mohammad> fkm: so, do you have any idea where I should ask it?
<elite101> im not sure
<fkm> Well I guess if he searches for a GNOME devel tool he's better of asking the guys in #ubuntu :)
<elite101> so u need a Program to make the USB dev do both monitor and do things Wlan program in Kubuntu cant do
<elite101> but im not sure of any programs
<jrick> so no one knows how to set up smtp?
<fkm> Eventhough it's possible with Kubuntu I think most people here don't use GNOME
<fkm> I don't :|
<elite101> me either*
<mohammad> thank you anyway
<jrick> hmmm, i'll ask on #ubuntu then
<isthisnickvalid_> elite101, do you know any program of that sort?
<elite101> no
<elite101> sorry*
<Biovore> jrick: I think ubuntu uses postfix by default.. just google on postfix setup..
<elite101> in windows u can do it but not sure about kubuntu
<isthisnickvalid_> and what's the name for that? Broadcasting? Acces point mode?
<elite101> is there a wiki for usb doggles supported or a website?
<elite101> um no sure
<elite101> its in windows*
<elite101> its not a program but windows Xp does it
<holymoly> hahaha
<holymoly> oh wow
<elite101> but
<elite101> u should ask someone else
<holymoly> drag and drop works between nautilus and konqueror
<holymoly> oh i love linux
<Biovore> you can share you internet connection.. but it requires some lower level configuration.. no gui atm..
<holymoly> i didn't know that was a solved problem
<holymoly> nautilus was logged into an ftp site, konq into an ssh account
<holymoly> yow
<jrick> Biovore: postfix isn't installed, are you sure it's the default?
<elite101> will Kubuntu 7.04 feistyFeet still use .deb? for programs?
<elite101> i am going to get limewire*
<isthisnickvalid_> Can I play good games with a card that obtains 1013 fps with glxgears?
<elite101> wow 1013?
<elite101> 10-13?
<haffi> Can anyone recommend a webcam GUI for KDE?
<isthisnickvalid_> 1082.995 FPS
<elite101> wow?
<elite101> i have only 1.6 in xracer
<elite101> :P
<isthisnickvalid_> do you have 3d accel activated?
<Tomi-idle> i have 10k fps in glxgears and wow is still a bit slow
<elite101> when i shut everything down i get like 4.5
<elite101> no?
<fkm> About sharing the internet connection. Firestarter had some function called like that (or similarly). Maybe that works (but no idea, honestly)
<elite101> 3d accel?
<elite101> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> !3D
<Tomi-idle> elite101: binary drivers for your gfx card
<elite101> ohh wel noo
<isthisnickvalid_> I have an ati 9200 SE with free drivers...
<elite101> its too old
<isthisnickvalid_> the closed source drivers where stopped...
<isthisnickvalid_> were*
<elite101> but i usually play games that are online
<fkm> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<isthisnickvalid_> firestarter... thanks fkm, I'll give it a try
<fkm> It's about the ... maybe 3rd page of the wizard that pops up when you launch it for the first tim
<fkm> e
<jrick> I think I found what I needed: http://my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/show.dml/478684
<casperzshado> everytime i turn on beryl my screen turns white, is there something im missing?
<evaldo> como fao para ajuda em portugus?
<[1] Myelin> hello
<elite101> hello
<casperzshado> is there anybody out there
<elite101> yeah
<casperzshado> i need a hand
<elite101> sorry lol i know nothing about beryl
<[1] Myelin> Please can you tell me the command to know what apt-get will download and install.
<NickPresta> [1] Myelin, `sudo apt-get -s install PACKAGE`
<evaldo> help for speecher of portuguese
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to forward audio over ssh?
<jrick> hmm, postfix config is asking me some basic questions, and i don't know how to answer them.
<Biovore> yurimxpxman: the sound servers in kde (arts) can do network sounds.. I have never messed with it..
<jrick> Internet Site, Internet Site using smarthost, Satellite system, and Local delivery only.
<elite101> mhm i wonder if ppl know my nick by now i have been on hear since like 2-3 months?
<level1> flash player in konqueror (youtube) was working just yesterday, but now youtube gives me the "you don't have flash" message... according to the settings I have libflash loaded into konqueror
<jrick> which should I choose?
<Biovore> jrick: the going to be a real internet mail server that accept mail from other mail servers?
<jrick> Biovore: i just want to send all my mail through this computer, not some other website or server.
<Biovore> jrick: local only then..
<BluesKaj> web mail can be a saviour sometimes
<jrick> Biovore: k, thanks
<Ronald->  Hello, I'm tring to install ubuntu, but once the installation finishes I reboot my pc and i get an error msg "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"" and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/     I checked for error on the installation CD, its ok  I used the all_generic_ide command, whitout success
<casperzshado> im having trouble with beryl can anyone gimme a hand?
<elite101> #ubuntu <- ?
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado, tell us your problem
<jrick> Biovore: what do I do about the 'mail name'?
<level1> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrick> Biovore: it says it's the stuff after the @
<casperzshado> everytime i start beryl my screen goes white, i just changed from ubuntu and it worked fine there
<Biovore> you got something setup wrong probably..
<Biovore> its the same xserver and interface basicly.
<elite101> does kubuntu have anything like mal-ware/spy-ware/at all?
<jrick> Biovore: since I use runbox, if I want to make it look like I used their runbox server, would I use 'runbox.com'?
<elite101> or a virus?
<Biovore> well there isn't anything in th wild
<elite101> i thought i read or heard about someone trying to rite a virus for linux? o_0
<isthisnickvalid_> It can exist, but there is a very very little probablity for you to be infected by anything.
<elite101> yeah
<Biovore> in theroy you could..
<elite101> but
<elite101> who would?
<Biovore> but it would probably only run as a user..
<elite101> why is windows so vulnerable to attacks?
<elite101> yeah*
<isthisnickvalid_> but nobody is interested in programming viruses for a plataform with no-so-many users as windows
<isthisnickvalid_> lol
<elite101> with out root privilages
<elite101> true*
<elite101> ic
<Biovore> everyone uses windows as administrator
<elite101> yeah
<Biovore> thus everyone gets owned..
<elite101> so then it spreads like wildfire
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, do you know what could be the cause of my screen going white after starting beryl?
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado what card do you have?
<Ronald-> I'm trying to install ubuntu,    do you think that if I try to install Kubuntu it will work?
<Biovore> Ronald-: did ubuntu install?
<elite101> lol funny thing i had a broken system" and i installed Kubuntu on a second HDD and the first one started to work?
<Ronald-> biovore> nope
<elite101> it was weird it fixed it
<Biovore> Ronald-: then I doubt kubuntu will install eather.. try the alternate installer.. that might work..
<Ronald-> biovore> I get an error each time i reboot the sysmem after installing it
<Biovore> oh.. what error?
<Biovore> grub 18?
<Ronald-> biovore> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Ronald-> biovore> and when I click on Crt-alt-F1 I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33868/
<Biovore> hmm.. looks like udev is letting you down.. :-/
<Ronald-> biovore> however when I run ubuntu from the CD it  works fine
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado, what's the brand of your video card'
<isthisnickvalid_> ?
<Ronald-> biovore> what can I do to fix that?
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, dual nvidia geforce 7600 gs
<elite101> sli problems?
<jrick> ok, I think I have postfix working now, but how do I configure it into Mailody?
<Biovore> Ronald-: yeah..  might need to change your your grub boot options..  need to pass root=<root_device> and not by uid..  It looks like when the kernel is comming up it can't seem to find the disk with the lable posted..
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, it worked fine on ubuntu about 2 hours ago
<isthisnickvalid_> and now it goes white?
<hsatera> is there any browser that runs in python?
<casperzshado> yeah, only in kubuntu
<isthisnickvalid_> You tried beryl with ubuntu and worked. Now tried with kubuntu and didn't work. Is that the problem?
<Biovore> hsatera: no but python can call and interface with konqueror using kde interface modules
<Ronald-> biovore>how can I change the  grub boot options? sorry I'm newbie
<isthisnickvalid_> What window manager are you using? I guess beryl switches to "beryl" window manager automaticlly
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, i tried kubuntu last week and had the same problem, burned another boot disk, went back to ubuntu and  just tried again
<elite101> can i update KDE 3.5.6 to 4.0 beta from Kubuntu 7.04?
<isthisnickvalid_> Have you tried compiz-fusion?
<casperzshado> im wondereing if theres something that i just dont know about kubuntu yet
<hsatera> Biovore: i need to access the internet trough the shell, and cannot compile cc/gcc programs;
<Biovore> elite101: In theory yes..  but I don't think there any debs guarented to work though..
<elite101> ahh
<isthisnickvalid_> I think it could be, casperzshado, that Ubuntu uses by default "Compiz" and Kubuntu usually uses Beryl...
<elite101> what happens if i try and it works?
<Biovore> hsatera: lynx..  a text based web browser?
<isthisnickvalid_> and the bug could be only in beryl and not present in Compiz
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, i tried that for ubuntu but couldnt get it to work right, thought i would wait until they got the kinks worked out
<isthisnickvalid_> You're using NVIDIA's propietary driver, right?
<hsatera> Biovore: it has gcc
<isthisnickvalid_> From apt-get
<hsatera> =/
<elite101> anyone using 4.0 beta?
<Biovore> hsatera: what is it your tring to do.. I am not really clear what your problem is..
<Ronald-> Biovore> Sir, how can I change the  grub boot options? sorry I'm a newbie
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, , i'm pretty sure but i dont know where to find the restricted drivers in kubuntu, things are a little different
<hsatera> Biovore: want to use a browser trough a remote connection, wich can't compile anything cause i'm not root and do not have gcc installed
<Biovore> Ronald-: when it boots you can try pressing esc and then press 'e' to edit the entry..
<Biovore> Ronald-: I am not really sure what the fix would be.. might need to check google or the forums..
<Biovore> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<elite101> well gtg
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado
<elite101> bye
<isthisnickvalid_> go to "System" and then "Adept"
<Biovore> hsatera: so you sshed into this remote shell?
<isthisnickvalid_> That's the package manager, like Synaptics
<hsatera> telnet.
<casperzshado> ok
<isthisnickvalid_> and then, there search for nvidia's driver
<Ronald-> Biovore> ok, Thank you Sir, at least I have a clue now, I've beenn 2 hours in the ubuntu channel asking the same question and nobody paid me attention
<isthisnickvalid_> and install the "new" package (there is another group of packages for older graphic cards)
<Biovore> hsatera: ok..  and you want to browser the web on that remote shell?
<hsatera> yes.
<Biovore> well givin it text only.. your stuck with eather lynx links or w3m was web-based browsers..
<Tomi-idle> i think you could use vnc or something like that to use remote X window
<Biovore> ^ probably a bette approach..
<hsatera> Biovore: all of them use gcc?
<Biovore> gcc is a c compiler..
<hsatera> yes.
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_, it doesnt appear i have it, there a lot of them there, how do i know which one to get?
<Tomi-idle> hsatera: telnet is not very secure way to connect. ssh is a preferred way
<Biovore> I don't see what your asking has to do with a compiler..
<casperzshado> sorry did see that
<linux_user400354> I have 2 dual layer dvd burners and I want to use them both at once for burning. do I have to run 2 instances of k3b to do that?
<hsatera> Biovore: i simply can't compile programs without previous libs
<isthisnickvalid_> wait a sec
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado
<Biovore> linux_user400354: dual layer is handeld by the burner.. has nothing to do with software.. k3b should detect it as a dual-layered, I think..
<casperzshado> yeah
<Biovore> hsatera: what are you compiling?
<Tomi-idle> linux_user400354: you might want to check out k3b's site's faq
<hsatera> trying lyns.
<hsatera> lynx
<Tomi-idle> linux_user400354: or forums. might have some info on the subject
<Biovore> hsatera: ah the remote box dosn't have lynx or w3m on it, then I guess..
<hsatera> no it doesnt.
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado you have to install nvidia-glx
<Biovore> hsatera: do you know what the remote end is running?
<Biovore> hsatera: I am guess you don't have a admin account on that remote machine..
<hsatera> didnt understand the question
<hsatera> no i dont.
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado: when you finished installing that, open a terminal window (konsole) and type this: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Biovore> hsatera: what OS/version is the remote end.. what hardware is it running on..
<casperzshado> ok 1 sec
<W1ZrD> What kind of bot is the IRC bot here?
<hsatera> what should i type to see all this? top ? df?
<Biovore> custom thing..
<Biovore> hsatera: uname -a
<W1ZrD> uh, is the bot written custom from scratch, or is it based off something like Supybot?
<linux_user400354> Tomi-idle: http://k3b.plainblack.com/faq i see nothing about it
<Biovore> W1ZrD: I think its a custom thing in python or perl..
<casperzshado> isthisnickvalid_,  do i have to restart my pc to restart x?
<W1ZrD> thnx Biovore, I would have need for one I can custom with ![variable] [string] 
<hsatera> Biovore: i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Biovore> ok
<Biovore> hsatera: lsb_release -cs
<hsatera> what will it do/
<Biovore> print out the distro and info
<Biovore> or lsb_release -a
<Tomi-idle> lsb_release -d should be better
<hsatera> command not found
<Biovore> hsatera: hmm so its not a out of the box linux then..
<Biovore> hsatera: custom job
<level1_> Hi, is there a way to configure touchpads in kde?
<jcs7778> is there a way to configure toutch pads on laptops?
<level1_> jcs7778: stop copying me, charles
<Tomi-idle> level1_: i think you have to manually edit xorg.conf . let me try to search if there's a gui for it
<hsatera> no way to run lynx so?
<level1_> Tomi-idle: me and jcs7778 are just looking for a way to configure tap-to-click and scroll-on-edge features
<isthisnickvalid_> casperzshado
<isthisnickvalid_> you have to restart x
<isthisnickvalid_> remember to do the command
<isthisnickvalid_> if you haven't done already
<Biovore> hsatera: you could build all static implementation for x86 on your box then copy it over..
<hsatera> will it work u think?
<Biovore> hsatera: in theory you can build lynx if you have access to a gcc compiler though..  but you can't do the standard ./configure make make install procedure though..
<hsatera> i have links installed here.
<Tomi-idle> level1_: try a program called ksynaptics
<Biovore> hsatera: the lynxs is dynamic linked..  you need a static linked version..
<hsatera> i have links, not lynx
<isthisnickvalid_> Do you know any good strategy game? For online gaming.
<hsatera> /usr/share/docs Biovore ?
<Biovore> hsatera: If there installed from a deb there probably dynamicly linked and won't work on anothere system..
<Tomi-idle> level1_: from what i see ksynaptics seems to do the job you need :)
<elite101> mhmm while going threw the programs list i saw this "A very nice MSN compatible messenger application. Works pretty much like its Windows based counterpart. Perfect for keeping in touch with those friends who have not yet seen the light."
<elite101> ;)
<hsatera> i installed running ./configure
<Biovore> hsatera: you would have to build a staticly linked version of lynx or links or whatever then copy the bin over..
<level1_> Tomi-idle: whats the command to run it?
<Biovore> hsatera: ./configure will give you a dynamic link
<runlevelten> battle for wesnoth.
<runlevelten> freeciv.
<runlevelten> isthisnickvalid_:
<Tomi-idle> level1_: alt-f2 and type "ksynaptics"
<level1_> Tomi-idle: no, thats not it
<hsatera> how do i get it?
<hsatera> a static linked?
<Tomi-idle> hsatera: there should be a module in kcontrol too
<Tomi-idle> hsatera: it works thru alt-f2, but not thru terminal. the command
<Biovore> hsatera: it complicated.. basicly google on building things as statics on google.. there extra commands and steps to do it..
<Tomi-idle> oops
<Biovore> hehe
<Tomi-idle> hsatera: i mean to say those to level1_
<level1_> Tomi-idle: how is that possible?
<Tomi-idle> level1_: because alt-f2 also recognizes kde modules i think
<hsatera> and to me?
<hsatera> how do i get a static linked program/
<Tomi-idle> level1_: so it could be something like "kcontrol ksynaptics" command that it's trying to run
<Biovore> hsatera: google on it.. it verys on the package..
<Biovore> hsatera: basicly thats at a level where you have to know how linking works and what the OS does when it runs a application..
<runlevelten> what you looking for level1_?
* runlevelten scrolls
<Tomi-idle> level1_: you did install the ksynaptics package right?
<runlevelten> are you talking about a kcontrol module?
<level1_> Tomi-idle, runlevelten: I got it
<level1_> thanks
<Tomi-idle> np
<runlevelten> Ah, OK :)
* runlevelten had better stumble off to bed.
<Tomi-idle> runlevelten: it can be also run through kcontrol
<hsatera> Biovore: may i pm u for a second or notice?
<isthisnickvalid_> runlevelten, and what about a good RTS game?
<adenicio> stdin: when im going to shut tdown the pc i go in K it only got the option log out.cant i change that to show the menu restart or shut down?
<adenicio> when im going to shut tdown the pc i go in K it only got the option log out.cant i change that to show the menu restart or shut down?
<isthisnickvalid_> bye
<ubuntu> isthisnickvalid_: ok worse problem, after restarting my pc, now i cant get to the ligin screen i had this problem in ubuntu i went to the ctrl alt f1 and removed and reinstalled gdm , but appearently kubuntu doesnt use gdm, what does it use for login and would i approacck it the came way?
<fkm> kdm
<level1> what button do I have to press so that, no matter what, if my finger is not on the left click button my touchpad will not click?
<level1> I turned off tapping in ksynaptics but its still tapping
<level1> its driving me nuts!
<level1> Most frustratating "feature" ever
<ubuntu> fkm:  was that for me?
<fkm> yes
<ubuntu> thank you
<fkm> Kubuntu uses kdm (KDE Display Manager)
<fkm> But I don't know the answer to the rest of your question
<leafw> is there any way to use xrandr to activate an external screen when connected while xorg is already running?
<leafw> xrandr -q lists "Reflections possible - none" but if I restart xorg, then the second screen starts working automatically
<leafw> the problem is in "hotplugging" an external screen
<lucaf3rr> how do I enable compiz and Xgl in Tribe with KDE4b1?
<alexandros> hey guys
<alexandros> when I try to apt-get install adept-notifier I get the following message:
<isthisnickvalid_> ubuntu
<isthisnickvalid_> kubuntu uses kdm
<alexandros>   adept-notifier: Depends: update-notifier-common but it is not installable
<isthisnickvalid_> You can do this
<isthisnickvalid_> go to /etc/X11
<isthisnickvalid_> and then take the xorg.conf backup that nvdia's driver did and rename it to xorg.conf
<isthisnickvalid_> overwriting the new configuration
<isthisnickvalid_> perhaps nvidia-glx disable?
<alexandros> and when I try to apt-get update-notifier-common I get:
<alexandros> Package update-notifier-common is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alexandros> what should I do ?:D
<renato_> anyone know if a virtual machine takes long to start working, because this virtual box has been at 0% for ages?
<jdz1394> hey, here's a really noob question. I've installed UT2004 on kubuntu 7.04, how do I run it?
<_beata_> Hello hello. Is it possible for the default kernel to handle more than four ISA/PCI serial ports?
<Biovore> renato_: virtual box should just boot up..
<Biovore> _beata_: it should be able too..
<Biovore> _beata_: ass long as the cards are support by the kernel..
<Biovore> (as)
<_beata_> I get this error on boot: Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:06.0: -28
<Biovore> ^ pci serial port?
<_beata_> Yes.
<Biovore> what uart is on it?
<_beata_> 16550A
<_beata_> It's the fourth port of a four-port card.
<level1> whats the story with linux on intel macs?
<level1> does it "run"?
<Biovore> oh.. so you got 20 serial ports then?
<underdog5004> level1, yes
<Biovore> level1: yes...
<_beata_> No, I have five ports.
<level1> so, the ubuntu intel 32 liveCD would boot and install on a mac?
<Biovore> yup
<Biovore> broadcom nic
<_beata_> I'll elaborate a little, if it isn't sufficiently spammy.
<Biovore> intel duo core with intel chipset..
<_beata_> Hmm, six lines might be sufficiently spammy. Do we have a paste channel?
<Dragnslcr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jeffmitchell> ATTENTION BORED PEOPLE: please test my webserver and tell me if you get anything ---> 60.234.217.170
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: Looks like its working..
<jeffmitchell> Biovore: what'd you get? is there a file there?
<_beata_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33880/
<Biovore> yup.. a directory listing with a file blah.txt or something..
<jeffmitchell> ok thanks Biovore: one of my friends on kopete also confirmed this. i'm done here, cheers :-)
<underdog5004> jeffmitchell, looks good to me, I'm on the West Coast of the US
<_beata_> Missed a line.
<_beata_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33881/
<Biovore> _beata_: it looks like its not assigning it via apic.. only got 16 interrupts..  apic gives you more interrupts..
<_beata_> Er, I have apic working.
<Biovore> _beata_: sorry.. I read that wrong..
<Biovore> _beata_: apic is working..
<_beata_> Tee hee. 'does this array start at 0 or 1?'
<TehUni> when running glxgears, i get 12000fps. when using compiz, only around 3000fps. is such a drop normal?
<Alloosh> hi guys I have ubuntu and I would like to get kubuntu also
<Alloosh> how ?
<Dragnslcr> Install kubuntu-desktop
<TehUni> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_beata_> I know there's a compile option about the serial driver, but I couldn't find documentation for it when I looked in linux-doc-2.6.20
<Biovore> _beata_: not sure.. I havn't mucked with that many serial cards on a box..
<newtoubuntu> Could anyone help me get my Wolfentein ET to work?
<_beata_> Awr.
<Biovore> newtoubuntu: I think it works kinda like Q3..
<Alloosh> thanks,
<newtoubuntu> I know i'm in the wrong room
<newtoubuntu> point me in the right direction?
<Biovore> newtoubuntu: you download the linux patch, install it, and then copy the pak files of the cd onto the game directory..
<newtoubuntu> everything seems to be installed and patched
<newtoubuntu> game loads up and everything
<newtoubuntu> just no server list
<_beata_> I have a serial Palm and two SGI dialbox sets, plus the occational debug console on ttyS0
<Biovore> hmm.. not sure whats going on there..
<newtoubuntu> and i can connect to a server manualy, but then i get an empycdkey ban
<Biovore> newtoubuntu: hmm.. in Q3 there was a option to set your cdkey
<newtoubuntu> pb says to enter in console "/pb_cdkeyreg" but to no avail
<Biovore> ET should have the sme option
<newtoubuntu> i'll check again
<newtoubuntu> nope, on the option
<newtoubuntu> maybe i'll just download Q3 or something
<Biovore> newtoubuntu: I played ET on linux 4 years ago.. I don't remember how it works any more..
<newtoubuntu> yeah, it should work, but it seems alot of people are having problems with it
<newtoubuntu> you think i'll have this much trouble with Q3?
<newtoubuntu> or better yet you know of any other free FPS for ubuntu?
<lucaf3rr> How do I change to using Xgl as my default x-server?
<newtoubuntu> besides Tremulous?
<Biovore> alienarena
<Biovore> www.happypenguin.com
<Biovore> http://happypenguin.org/
<elite101> hey "gnash" or flash will that be intergrated into Firefox? or only Konqueror?
<elite101> or will i still have to download the plugin-in ?
<newtoubuntu> thanks yeah i was on the fence with alien arena, but that's what i'll do
<newtoubuntu> and one more question? should i upgrade to kubuntu?
<Biovore> there is a counter strike like clone as well
<elite101> ^?
<Biovore> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde and not gnome.. there basicly the same thing..
<newtoubuntu> yeah i know
<newtoubuntu> just didn't know how to word it
<elite101> Kubuntu is better
<elite101> ;)
<newtoubuntu> all i needed to know
<elite101> well thats my opinion
<elite101> try both of them and see
<newtoubuntu> appreciated guys, proably see me in the near future
<newtoubuntu> i'm on ubuntu now
<newtoubuntu> but i will
<elite101> lol
<elite101> why not keep both??!!
<newtoubuntu> point me to some reading material, or if it's that simple how?
<Biovore> to kubuntu just install kubuntu-desktop
<Biovore> (to get)
<newtoubuntu> alright, how do i keep gnome as well?
<Biovore> (sudo apt-get instlal kbuntu-desktop)
<newtoubuntu> will i still be able to run everything i've acciured so far if i install kubuntu?
<Biovore> yup..  you can select between gnome and kde at login.
<Biovore> just adding stuff
<newtoubuntu> alright, thanks again
<newtoubuntu> shall return to ask stupid question another day
<casperzshado> ok i installed my nvidia driver and i was talkin to someone earlier about enabling it but hes not here anymore, does anyone know what to type at the terminal in order to enable my nvidia driver?
<casperzshado> sudo apt-get something enable
<murchadh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elite101> wow vista theme for firefox looks verygood and clean 5stars:*****
<murchadh> casperzshado: ^^^Sorry, I think this is what you want.
<elite101> ohh sorry for getting in the way my bad!
<murchadh> elite101: Hehe
<elite101> hey if u can run linux/kubuntu on Mac cant u get "wine" and use windows programs on it too?
<Eeyore-Jr> is there a way to set a bogus printer in kubuntu ?
<casperzshado> im not sure i know what that did
<Biovore> Eeyore-Jr: you can setup a pdf printer..
<Biovore> nvidia-glx enable?
* genii sips a coffee
<BluesKaj> still on the coffee at this hr genii, or are you on the niteshift ?
* murchadh remembers the day well when elite101 started WW3!
<jhutchins> elite101: There are a number of different ways to run windows programs on a Mac, wine works for some.
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ahaha*
<jhutchins> elite101: There have been commercial emulators for ages.
<elite101> okay well i dont own a mac but thought it could be done
<elite101> lol
<jhutchins> elite101: Running on Mac OS and OS-X.
<elite101> well do u have to own a "mac/linux" or will any ol'kubuntu work on a mac?
<jhutchins> elite101: Pretty sure VMWare will run on OS-X, not sure how hosting OS-X goes.
<elite101> lol
<elite101> so i can run mac-osx inside PC linux?
<Biovore> vmware for OS-X is call fusion
<murchadh> casperzshado: It configs your xorg-server and should allow you to select the correct driver for your card. But I'm not all that sure about the nvidia stuff. Biovore had a suggestion above....^^
<jhutchins> elite101: I don't know about the PPC versions - some distros are dropping that, because it's extra work and there are fewer and fewer out ther.
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm on my home box tryinmg to wire my cellphone to the bluetooth adapter :)
<elite101> murchadh, why did i start WW3 again? what was it about?
<BluesKaj> aha genii ...good luck :)
<genii> Some progress :)
<jhutchins> Basically anything you can do with a computer, you can do with a Mac - for a price.
<elite101> lol
<elite101> no doubt
* jhutchins apologises to anybody who's question got stepped on and goes off to #kubuntu-offtopic to ramble.
* murchadh Laughs, Hehe! Just the Marriage of Macs&Win&Linux users. what was there left to fight about after that.....
<elite101> ohh lol
<elite101> 1 button mouse and thats its incompatiable and stuff* and u cant build it
<elite101> i remember
<BluesKaj> ok, you experts i got a question about bad HDD sectors ...do they show up as "used or files" on the disk
<BluesKaj> ?
<elite101> idk
<BluesKaj> genii, ? what do you think ?
* murchadh Is sorry for being well off-topic as well. Will try to be constructive to repent.
<murchadh> BluesKaj: What FS, ext3?
<elite101> NTFS?
<elite101> lol
<BluesKaj> no NTFS... a friend's new install ...he won't be linux ready for a while
<genii> BluesKaj: I know thats how it worked (works now?) on windoze. ext I dunno, they may have a more sophisticated classification way
<BluesKaj> we installed XP PRO, real clean ...his HDD shows 40G used on the disk
<BluesKaj> his son's shows 8.5 with practically the same stuff
<BluesKaj> looking at a dying HDD , maybe
<murchadh> BluesKaj: What are the total sizes of the partition/Drive?
<BluesKaj> 1 partition only ,120g
<BluesKaj> BBL
<goban_> whats the KDE process manager? i have a java embeded frame that wont go away
<jhutchins> goban_: ctrl-esc
<jhutchins> goban_: ctrl-alt-esc if you want a window killer.
<goban_> oh thanks :))
<goban_> oh wow 20 coppies of amarok running
<murchadh> goban_: What does that sound like?
<goban_> nothing, amarok wont display the GUI
<goban_> otherwise it might sound like aphex twin :)
<jeffmitchell> hi all, does anyone know what i can use to send files across my lan? i have a dedicated webserver with nothing attached but power and a ethernet cable. what software do i need?
<_beata_> I may well have to rebuild my kernel.
<murchadh> goban_: Hehe... kill 'em all!
<Eeyore-Jr> Biovore: i need to setup a bogus hp laserjet to test a crash function
<robotgeek> jeffmitchell: ftp server might be easiest
<elite101> does "sigkill" kill all prosseces?
<jeffmitchell> robotgeek: via apt-get??
<robotgeek> jeffmitchell: however, there is a simple sharing option in System Settings that might be easier
<Eeyore-Jr> so, i need to tell it, it's a parallel printer and what printer it is without being required to have a parallell port hooked up.  i suppose i could create a loop back parallel port
<murchadh> jeffmitchell: Is the dedicated server running *nix; if so setup samba to share files.
<_beata_> I've had a bit of trouble with samba, myself.
<jeffmitchell> murchadh: they're both linux systems. but my server has no GUI or monitor.
<_beata_> Can you telnet/ssh into the server?
<jeffmitchell> me? yes i can ssh into it.
<Dragnslcr> scp might be the simplest way to just copy files
<murchadh> _beata_: Lotsa trouble or just the seriously underreported bug that came with the last upgrade [still not fixed] ?
<jeffmitchell> scp??
<jeffmitchell> how about ftp/tftp/samba?
<elite101> hey what is the program to manage Clusters? like so i can log into them and controll them from the "master node"
<_beata_> I don't know about the bug.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, copies files across an SSH connection
<Dragnslcr> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<elite101> it starts with an "M"
<elite101> moeix i think?
<elite101> !moeix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moeix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_beata_> Biggest problem is I can't browse the samba server.
<elite101> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> shoot*
<robotgeek> openmosix
<_beata_> Amd it didn't like to work with windows 2000 client.
<jeffmitchell> cool. i think i know what i'm doing now. cheers for the suggestions guys :)
<elite101> ohh
<murchadh> _beata_: The bug adds a line msdns proxy = "" if the share is created/altered via konqueror, and then the samba server won't start. Removing the offending line fixes it. But to the browse - is the option enabled in the [global]  section of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<elite101> well say i install kubuntu to the "slave" nodes what do i need for it to be connected to the master node? ssh? and thats it? or do i need to run openmosix on all of the pc's
<_beata_> I think so..haven't touched it in a couple months. And the last time I set up samba, about three years ago with Debian, I had similar problems getting it all working.
<robotgeek> elite101: no, you have to run openmosix on all of them
<elite101> okay and this is the only tool i need?
<elite101> allot of tut's out there are only using Redhat 7.1
<elite101> but i dont have 80$
<robotgeek> elite101: i am not sure, it has been 3 years since i messed with it. sorry
<goban_> can any phone run kubuntu?
<elite101> lol okay
<nosrednaekim> goban_: maybe...
<nosrednaekim> goban_: but none do that i've seen
<nosrednaekim> it would be a waste of resources
<_beata_> Aha. I seem to not have a browse setting in [global] 
<murchadh> _beata_: Let me check, brb!
<_beata_> Samba really seems to be a case of RWFM?
<jeffmitchell> anyone know how i grab files off a server computer which is running vsftpd via CLI? (they're both linux boxes)
<holycow> jeffmitchell: it would be easier to use ssh
<holycow> and scp
<holycow> man scp and google scp examples
<murchadh> _beata_: OK, my bad! I have a browseable = no under some of my shares but not in my global which kinda indicates that browseable = yes may be the default, but I would try adding browseable = yes to one of your shares and restarting samba to see if you can browse that share after. Worth a go.
<jeffmitchell> errrrr ok. i'll check that. i hate man pages :( ... maybe i'll try help.ubuntu.com if it makes no sense...
<_beata_> I'm not able to see the samba server from the client in the browser, at all.
<stoned> hi
<robotgeek> jeffmitchell: i usually use lftp
<stoned> I am on Kubuntu AMD64 Feisty and using kde 3.5.7.  I am also using mplayer and upon playing an X-men cartoon episode it says Requested audio codec family [mp3
<stoned> er.. mp3 not found, enable it compilation mp3lib
<robotgeek> jeffmitchell: i particularly like the "mirrir" option
<robotgeek> mirror, err
<jeffmitchell> is this the right syntax to connect? "scp user@host -P 1337"
<jeffmitchell> and yes, i'm using port 1337 :D
<BluesKaj> stoned libxine-extracodecs
<stoned> DluesKab no dice
<stoned> BluesKaj:
<_beata_> Chewing on smb.conf for a while now.
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: I think thats right.. might be little p
<BluesKaj> oops sorry stoned...getting tired , I was thinking of kaffeiine
<jeffmitchell> Biovore: i still get nothing, regardless of lower/upper case. there's no response, i just get the prompt back. what the hell am i meant to do?
<BluesKaj> maybe I'd better hit the sack, ...nite all ..take care '
<jeffmitchell> the server only needs openssh-server right? or do i need something else?
<stoned> oh hey
<nosrednaekim> jeffmitchell: for scp, you are supposed to specify a file to transfer., and the location to put it
<stoned> I don't know if this matters, but the audio does work.  I get sound, however I still recieve that error message
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: -P works here..
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: and need to be setup
<murchadh> _beata_: Are smbclient and samba-common installed on the client? Is there a firewall?
<nosrednaekim> jeffmitchell: "scp file.txt user@host:/home/user/file.txt -P 1337"
<jeffmitchell> yeah i think i've got it now... 1 sec...
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: is the ssh-server listening on port 1337?
<_beata_> Nope no firewall.
<jeffmitchell> yep, 1337 it is =)
<nosrednaekim> how l337 of you :)
<greenkobold> does anyone know if, in using bootcdwrite, and configuring NOT_TO_RAM="/home" in the bootcdwrite.conf, if that will make my home files unwritable?
<murchadh> _beata_: Client can ping the server? Both machines using the same workgroup name? To recap; what are the OSs of the server and the client?
<greenkobold> i mean the home files of the livecd created
<nosrednaekim> greenkobold: I think that means that those files are not automatically put to ram...
<nosrednaekim> greenkobold: not sure though... maybe burn one and test ;)
<greenkobold> i'll do that. thanks, i am new to this stuff, its good to know that i am thinking reasonable stuff
<Mr_Sonoma> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats reasonable :)
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone got any tips on setting up sane? (for a flat bed scanner) or a good wiki howto?
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: just install it
<holycow> if your scanner is supported it will be detected automatically via usb
<holycow> if its not it won't
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmmm
<holycow> what kind of scanner do you have?
<Mr_Sonoma> now i wonder if the scanner is dead. sane's site says its supported.
<Crell> Hi all.  If I'm compiling a fresh kernel, using git sources, what's the proper way to tell it that I'm using a dual-core system?  With the default config it didn't seem to notice that fact.
<Mr_Sonoma> its a SCANMAGIC 1200 (whats wrote on the lid)
<Tomi-idle> Mr_Sonoma: i have a mustek 1200 and i think they're basically the same scanner. didn't get mine to work :(
<nosrednaekim> Crell: you have to compile SMP support into the kernel
<nosrednaekim> its an option
<void_math> lol
<Crell> I didn't do anything to the base config.  Does make menuconfig work the same with the AUTOBUILD instructions on the wiki?
<void_math> Ubuntu servers shut down for attacking others
<void_math> Network those absos
<void_math> By Nick Farrell: Wednesday 15 August 2007, 16:15
<void_math> Click here to find out more!
<void_math> MAKER OF the Open Sauce Ubuntu software, Cannonical had to shut down five of the eight of its servers after receiving reports that they were attacking other servers.
<void_math> Knowing that there is nothing worse than a bunch of chavish Linux servers looking for a rumble, or goading Windows computers with calls of, "Come and have a go, if you're hard enough," Cannonical decided to pull the plug.
<Mr_Sonoma> yea i think mustek makes it although i couldnt find that name on the scanner anymore but the 1200 ub plus according to the sane project site says its supported.....this scanner's been in storage for a while needed it so i pulled it out was hoping it would work.
<void_math> With the offending servers out of action, Cannonical called for probation reports and found that the servers had a variety of problems.
<void_math> Not only had the servers not been taking their security patches, which tends to make most servers a bit aggressive. There was a marked disparity between themselves and other posher servers.
<void_math> A Cannonical spokesman said that it was not surprising that the servers were feeling disaffected and socially isolated. While other servers in the Linux world are regularly upgraded they had missed out because there were problems finding drivers for the network cards.
<void_math> The problem has still not been resolved and Cannonical were going to talk to the server's parent community.
<void_math> We guess the problem is that you can't give a server an asbo.
<Crell> void_math: DO NOT FLOOD!
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: well plug it in and just turn on xsane
<holycow> it will serach for it
<Mr_Sonoma> been there done that, that's why im askin....*sigh* oh well guess mine's in the same boat as yours =)
<Crell> nosrednaekim: I didn't do anything to the base config.  Does make menuconfig work the same with the AUTOBUILD instructions on the wiki?
<nosrednaekim> Crell: I haven't built a kernel in forever... I don't know... I just know you need that option in there
<VinWista> Ubuntu servers shut down for attacking others
<VinWista> Network those absos
<VinWista> By Nick Farrell: Wednesday 15 August 2007, 16:15
<VinWista> Click here to find out more!
<VinWista> MAKER OF the Open Sauce Ubuntu software, Cannonical had to shut down five of the eight of its servers after receiving reports that they were attacking other servers.
<VinWista> Knowing that there is nothing worse than a bunch of chavish Linux servers looking for a rumble, or goading Windows computers with calls of, "Come and have a go, if you're hard enough," Cannonical decided to pull the plug.
<VinWista> With the offending servers out of action, Cannonical called for probation reports and found that the servers had a variety of problems.
<VinWista> Not only had the servers not been taking their security patches, which tends to make most servers a bit aggressive. There was a marked disparity between themselves and other posher servers.
<VinWista> A Cannonical spokesman said that it was not surprising that the servers were feeling disaffected and socially isolated. While other servers in the Linux world are regularly upgraded they had missed out because there were problems finding drivers for the network cards.
<VinWista> The problem has still not been resolved and Cannonical were going to talk to the server's parent community.
<VinWista> We guess the problem is that you can't give a server an asbo.
<Mr_Sonoma> it recognises it and gives a failed to open gt68xx:libusb:001:007 invalid argument
<owner> im new to the linux fam. what is some of the most important packages i should download
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: i don't know what aht error means, you might want to google it
<holycow> chances are someone else had the same error
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: my guess it's a permissions error
<Mr_Sonoma> owner, depends on what ya wanna do
<holycow> every time i had a problem with scanners it was a permissions error
<holycow> there is a chance that udev didn't create the device node but since you detected it maybe thats a wrong guess
<nosrednaekim> owner: whatever you need! there are so many...
<greenkobold> what are these void_math and Vin_Wista???
<holycow> owner: the most important ones are the ones most valuable toyou :)
<holycow> greenkobold: script kiddies that just learned how to click a few buttons in a visual basic app designed to do pathetic things like flood irc channels
<murchadh> Mr_Sonoma: Try running sane as root, maybe? Just to see..... I'm not recomending it long term!
<Mr_Sonoma> might be worth a try...hold on
<_beata_> I've met a scanner that will scan with scanimage but not with xscanimge.
<_beata_> I *think* that scanbuttond will fix that though, but I haven't tried. It's a CanoScan LiDE 20 I think.
<Mr_Sonoma> no luck
<Mr_Sonoma> same error
<owner> What is a good p2p client for ubuntu
<mecannotread> owner: emule I think
<greenkobold> holycow: thye' mus see, me love your nick, man |o| still about making a live cd out of my runnig distro with bootcdwrite, could anyone kindly see this output, from line 38 to 43, I have no idea of what is going on: http://paste.milk-it.net/555
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: google the error message, thats probably the next step
<holycow> i don't have a set of debuggin steps for scanners yet
<holycow> greenkobold: no idea what that is i won't be able to help
<holycow> sorry
<murchadh> Mr_Sonoma: Is it a usb scanner? Does lsusb show it up?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes its a usb scanner and yes it shows
<Mr_Sonoma> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05d8:4002 Ultima Electronics Corp. Artec Ultima 2000 (GT6801 based)/Lifetec LT9385 Scanner
<klobster> My system has developed the nasty effect of hanging for 2 sec to 60 sec randomly.  I was able to pull this from the logs, but I can't decipher it.  it looks like it is getting exceptions while reading the disk? http://dpaste.com/16885/
<holycow> sounds like the ide problem
<holycow> i've had that with not feisty but the previous version
<Biovore> klobster: sata?
<klobster> Biovore: yeah
<holycow> it will start scanning a cdrom ide and crash and the subsystem will be restarted
<stoned> I am on Kubuntu AMD64 Feisty and using kde 3.5.7.  I am also using mplayer and upon playing an X-men cartoon episode it says Requested audio codec family mp3 not found, enable it compilation mp3lib
<holycow> ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)
<holycow> thats exactly what i had
<klobster> holycow: for me it is just while accessing the disk, I haven't used my dvd-rom drives in weeks
<stoned> but... the sound works and I can hear it
<holycow> i hope my infogives you a bit to google against the bug tracker, the fixes are supposed to be in feisty
<stoned> I still get the error message
<holycow> you don't haveto use your cdrom
<holycow> it will scan the bus anyway to discover devices
<Biovore> klobster: Might have something to do with the sata controller..   Sata works fine here..
<jeffmitchell> hey everyone, my FTP server isn't working. i log in as "anonymous" and use my email address as my password, but all I get is this: "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root" ... where did i screw up?
<klobster> holycow: ok google launchpad for cdrom subsystem ide problem crash ?
<holycow> yeah that sounds like a good start
<holycow> at least my confirmation will let you recognize the bug when you run into it
<klobster> Biovore: i thought that too, but I found someone who has the same issue with a via controller
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: With proftp you have to setup permission for anonymous access..
<klobster> holycow: ok, google I can do, thanks for the input!
<jeffmitchell> i'm using vsftpd, is it any different?
<holycow> sure
<holycow> jeffmitchell: check the settings in /etc/vsftpd
<holycow> that ftp is pretty well locked down and you need to enable a few things
<holycow> you will also haveto log in as a user and NOT root
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: vsftp is alot different then proftpd
<holycow> don't be trying such stupid things
<jeffmitchell> i have checked the conf file. the client machine has no write access, and it only lets anonymous users login
<stoned> hello
<stoned> please help me
<stoned> =(
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: that sounds right..
<holycow> stoned:  just follow the instructions and install the codecs anyway
<stoned> I am on Kubuntu AMD64 Feisty and using kde 3.5.7.  I am also using mplayer and upon playing an X-men cartoon episode it says Requested audio codec family mp3 not found, enable it compilation mp3lib, however the audio still works.  I have sound
<stoned> holycow: i did
<stoned> holycow: all of them are installed
<Biovore> jeffmitchell: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<stoned> I don't understand why I am getting this error, alongside audio as well.  the video is fine, audio is fine, in sync, but still I get this error message
<holycow> oh you are using mplayer
<holycow> ah you will haveto recompile to enable that
<stoned> but i have audio in the file i am playing as well as video
<holycow> thats only there because some dipshit that encoded it used some weird codec
<stoned> it runs fine!
<holycow> download another xmen thats encoded differently
<holycow> or
<holycow> use totem instead
<Biovore> stoned: the avi file has the wrong codec code on it.. mplayer is probably making a guess and getting it right..
<holycow> mplayer doesn't actually use the plugins that are installed
<holycow> mplayer is its own self contained beast
<stoned> Biovore: I have w64codecs installed
<stoned> everything is playable, even realmedia
<holycow> it doesn't matter
<stoned> and quicktime and all that
<holycow> mplayer doesn't use any codecs you install
<stoned> why?
<Biovore> ^ yu[
<holycow> it has all its own plugin structure
<holycow> its not integrated
<Biovore> www.mplayerhq.hu
<holycow> totem is integrated, use that
<holycow> or use vlc
<stoned> yes and i have the codecs installed
<Biovore> totem I think us just a front end for xine..
<sheldonc> any good crash diagnostic apps?
<Biovore> application debugging?
<stoned> holycow: I don't want to change my media player
<holycow> stoned: well then i gave you the answer
<holycow> recompile mplayer
<stoned> holycow: I don't want to use a different program I want to get this issue resolved
<Biovore> stoned: does mplayer play it fine?
<stoned> Biovore: yes
<holycow> or find a properly encoded video file .. .translation, don't trust windows weenies
<stoned> I've said it many times however no one can see it
<Biovore> whats the issue?
<holycow> stoned: i fricking told you the answer
<holycow> what do you mean no one sees it?
<holycow> i think you just don't want to hear the answer
<holycow> take it or leave it
<stoned> apparantly you are blind
<stoned> I am looking to understand the problem
<holycow> i told you the solution
<stoned> if you can't be productive, then please try not to help
<holycow> you aren't even reading
<sheldonc> settle down kids
<holycow> *shrug*
<sheldonc> its just irc :)
<stoned> Biovore: so yes, the video works fine, and the sound is good on it, its in sync, everything is as normal as it could be, except that I get this error message.  I have all of the mplayer codecs instlaled
<stoned> Biovore: of course I can recompile mplayer, I _can_ read and did read the error message, so holycow hasn't suggested anything new or useful.  I was hoping you could shed some light on the matter
<klobster> holycow: found that cdrom bug, not the same.  Thanks nonetheless, i guess I'll post a bug track
<holycow> klobster: right, it will probably be related
<sheldonc> i have an easy question - if my computer fubars itself, (i.e. k3b brings down my whole computer after finishing a dvd) is there any tool that would help me build a good crash report ?
<niser> hello
<klobster> holycow: That thread suggested hardware issues; I hope that's not the case.
<holycow> klobster: oh its possible
<Biovore> stoned: I have noticed that some video I get have wacked out video and/or audio emutation numbers.   Mplayer notices that the number it states for the audio dosn't match anything in is database (mplayer -ac help) It then moves on and makes a guess based on the first few bytes of the file..
<holycow> if you have an option, try a different hd
<stoned> Biovore: I started the mplayer in console and I did not recive the message, but it all works
<stoned> VIDEO:  [DIV3]   320x240  24bpp  30.000 fps  462.4 kbps (56.4 kbyte/s)
<Biovore> I run mplayer on the console all the time..
<stoned> Biovore: usually I browse inkonqueror and click :)
<Biovore> you can also to vidio filters on the video from the console..
<stoned> hmm I wonder if it is because I have artsd turned off
<Biovore> mplayer <filename> -vf softblur,fspp
<Biovore> I don't use artsd
<stoned> neither do I
<Biovore> I do have mplayer using alsa though..
<stoned> ok
<stoned> I get this error in gmplayer then
<stoned> not mplayer
<Biovore> mplayer -vf help  <-- list of video filters and deinterlacers..
<Biovore> gmplayer is a graphical font end for mplayer..  could pass some weird command line option..
<stoned> from cli it is fine, but if i launch the video by clicking in konqueror ont he file icon, it gives the error message
<Biovore> kmplayer also might be an option..
<Biovore> I have used that alot and it seems to work fine..
<stoned> I like kplayer
<stoned> I don't know if it is even developed anymore
<speaker219> omg stoned
<stoned> the only place I know of is Christain Marillat
<stoned> debian multimedia
<stoned> unless I compile from source
<stoned> speaker219: ?
<stoned> I would use vlc no problem
<Biovore> kmplayer is in the ubuntu repos..
<stoned> except, that you can't scroll through the video with mouseplayer
<stoned> er.. mouse wheel
<stoned> you know, forward, rewind using mousewhell back/forth
<Biovore> or single step frames with .
<stoned> if you could do that in vlc video I would use it fultime
<stoned> yes that too
<stoned> especially when you want to see some celebrity camel toe
<greenkobold> there seems to be a file here that is not aceessible to the super user. mkisofs: Permission denied. cannot open '/sys/module/sbs/parameters/capacity_mode' how can i allow root to open it?
<Biovore> mplayer is kinda cool.. because if it can play it.. you can use mencoder to re-encode it..
<stoned> I mean.. ahem, stuff
<stoned> yup
<Biovore> Thats how I rip dvd;s
<stoned> problem is
<stoned> dvd drive is inmy pc on linux
<stoned> while easy to use softwoare is on my windows box
<stoned> I just use my windows box to rip dvds on the network
<stoned> it takes a long time but hey whatever
<Biovore> I have it all setup here.. In linux I can rip the vob then split the process onto multipule computers for encoding.. takes me 30 mins to do a 2 hour movie.
<Biovore> thats with 2 pass x264
<Biovore> and filters
<holycow> lol so its you who is encoding the videos with shit codecs
<holycow> lol
<holycow> well ain't that ironic
<Scorpaen> hey folks
<holycow> just buggin ya :)
<Biovore> man.. x264 rules :-)
<holycow> might be easier to check your encoding settings
<Scorpaen> i need to install kernel 2.6.18 on Gutsy -- where do i get it?
<Biovore> only thing that comes close is xvid
<stoned> Biovore: i'd just ignore the morons online
<Biovore> Scorpaen: err why?
<stoned> x264 is grand
<Scorpaen> Biovore: i need Vmware Workstation to run :(
<Biovore> Scorpaen: I don't think it will work..
<Scorpaen> i start school on the 22nd
<Scorpaen> I need a working XP
<Biovore> Scorpaen: and vmware work station works with out 2.6.18
<Scorpaen> Biovore: how??
<Biovore> Scorpaen: you need to install the kernel headers and dev tools..
<holycow> why do you need a new kernel for vmware workstation?
<Biovore> Scorpaen: then run the vmware-config.pl script.
<holycow> it will just co,mpile everything against your current one
<Scorpaen> Biovore: done that
<Biovore> IT will build the kernel modules for your kernel..
<Scorpaen> it won't compile vmmon
<Biovore> what error?
<holycow> don't be installing an dcompiling a  new kernl unless you know how
<Biovore> just modules
<Scorpaen> holycow: i came from Gentoo. i'm used to this crap
<holycow> Scorpaen: ah, well then, have fun :)
<holycow> i won't have any usefull info for you unfortunately
<Scorpaen> hrm
<Scorpaen> holycow: do you have workstation 6 working on gutsy?
<Biovore> Scorpaen: I am running vmware here on feisty.. no problems..
<holycow> gutsy?
<Scorpaen> if someone has it working, please let me know
<holycow> whats wrong with you
<Scorpaen> yeah
<holycow> gutsy is beta
<Scorpaen> oh man
<holycow> you shouldn't expect beta software to actually work
<holycow> lol
<Biovore> 2.6.20-15-generic
<Scorpaen> lol
<Scorpaen> i know
<Scorpaen> i um
<holycow> not only is it a beta
<Scorpaen> i dunno why
<holycow> its a beta of a beta
<Scorpaen> everything works but VMWARE
<Scorpaen> :(
<Biovore> holycow: have they got to RC1 yet?
<holycow> ubuntu freezes off of debian unstable which is alpha to begin with
<holycow> Biovore: i haven't bothered checking
<Scorpaen> oh man
<holycow> Scorpaen: so what are you running, gutsy?
<Biovore> ok.. same page here.. don't care untill its done..
<Scorpaen> what have i done
<kazuma_> heelp
<kazuma_> please
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scorpaen> holycow: AMD 2800+ Barton core, 2.5 GB ram
<holycow> Scorpaen: you installed build-essential and kernel headers?
<kazuma_> how may i install a 3D animated wallpaper in kubuntu feisty xD
<Scorpaen> holycow: let me make sure
<Scorpaen> brb
<holycow> kazuma_: you don't
<kazuma_> yeah
<kazuma_> i can
<Crell> OK, so I'm trying to do a kernel build using make menuconfig.  When I do so, however, I get a long list of errors in scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h and similar files.  This is with a fresh kernel.org tarball.  Any ideas what that could be other than a busted kernel.org download?
<holycow> kazuma_: that doesn't exist yet here
<Crell> (The tarball unpacked fine.)
<kazuma_> yes dudde
<kazuma_> check
<kazuma_> in youtube
<holycow> 3d animated wallpaper?
<kazuma_> there's a guy
<holycow> no no it doesn't
<kazuma_> that has animated 3D
<Biovore> kazuma_: technicaly you can.. but its a program that runs in the background..
<kazuma_> wallpaper
<holycow> thats definately not a 3D ANIMATED WALLPAPER
<kazuma_> yeah?
<kazuma_> how do i do that?
<holycow> its one of two things
<kazuma_> chek
<kazuma_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<holycow> its either beryl
<Biovore> you need the program that does that..
<kazuma_> check that link
<holycow> or its a movie playing on the desktop under e14
<kazuma_> and you'll see
<kazuma_> no dudde please check :P
<holycow> oh for fucks sake
<Biovore> ok I see.. he running glmatrix in the background..
<holycow> goddamnit thats beryl
<holycow> like i told you
<kazuma_> but
<Biovore> not a wallpaper.. its a screensaver on the desktop..
<holycow> please try and read when nice folks actually try to answer you
<kazuma_> how do i make that dude
<kazuma_> sorry holycow
<kazuma_> thanks for the help
<holycow> thats just a plugin for beryl that plays the screensaver in the background
<kazuma_> yeah?
<Biovore> install gkmatrix screensaver
<Biovore> (glmatrix)
<holycow> thats just the gl matrix screen saver
<kazuma_> =o
<Biovore> yup
<kazuma_> in konsole right?
<holycow> install beryl, configure it, run th eplugin and like biovore said make sure you have that screen saver installed
<Biovore> well that will pop it open in  a window
<Biovore> if glmatrix is installed
<holycow> but i'm warning you, beryl is not supported well under kubuntu
<kazuma_> =o is ee
<kazuma_> i have beryl
<Biovore> its a hacked and pray it works thing..
<holycow> lol exactly
<kazuma_> and i have the desktop
<kazuma_> but i just want
<kazuma_> the screensaver
<kazuma_> how do i install that matrix theme?
<holycow> well we gave you the steps
<holycow> google the rest
<holycow> its easy to find information
<kazuma_> well thanks
<kazuma_> im really new here
<holycow> it's okay, i'm easily exciteable
<Biovore> lol
<holycow> which is a good and bad thing
<Biovore> Moo
<klobster> OOC, what is the most resource intensive screensaver you can install?
<Biovore> there are a couple..
<holycow> probably but on beryl it should all be rendered on the vid card
<holycow> so you shouldn't notice it at all
<holycow> if you started encoding dvd's then you would see a hit
<klobster> holycow: read errors on a recently written file.  I'm nervous now.
<holycow> klobster: backup everything immediately
<holycow> you really only need /home
<klobster> holycow: I have never seen the "encoding dvd's" screensaver
<Scorpaen> holycow: somewhere along the way build-essential got uninstalled. i dunno how. but i just booted XP
<Scorpaen> thanks holycow
<holycow> klobster: no i meant if you started to encode at the same time as running this
<holycow> example workload
<Scorpaen> now, if that pesky shared folder works, i'm in business
<holycow> Scorpaen: thank you for listening to those that try to help
<holycow> it makes a big dif :)
<Scorpaen> i start school on the 22nd for my BS in IT
<klobster> holycow: I am fully backed up, but this is a fairly new drive, oh and Biovore, it isn't sata, it's pata, as my sata crashed hard and i had to get a new one.
<Scorpaen> they make me use windows xp
<holycow> klobster: sweetness, yeah new hds are designed to fail like that
<holycow> i run through hds regularly, brand new ones too
<klobster> I have an old drive, 6 GB, still going strong, but these new ones...
<klobster> holycow: perpendicular access better be a dream come true
<holycow> klobster: oh one of those?
<holycow> haha
<holycow> neato
<holycow> 1 terrabyte one?
<Scorpaen> holycow: OMG. my shared folder works!
<Scorpaen> holycow: you da man
<Scorpaen> :D
<holycow> Scorpaen: you are welcome
<Scorpaen> holycow: for your info, i used the vmware-any-any-113 update
<holycow> good luck in your studies dude, just make sure you are always having fun
<Scorpaen> it's a patch for new kernels
<holycow> Scorpaen: aha oh i forgot that right
<holycow> right right, totally forgot
<holycow> *nod*
<Scorpaen> i'm running 2.6.22 latest on Gutsy. generic
<Scorpaen> i tried rolling my own on gutsy, didn't wokr
<Scorpaen> lol
<Scorpaen> this is not gentoo
<Scorpaen> i keep telling myself
<holycow> Scorpaen: i run only dapper lts, but i run i.t. so i need predictability
<Scorpaen> gentoo got me hooked on bleeding edge
<Scorpaen> heh
<Scorpaen> but i got tired of waiting on KDE to compile
* Scorpaen pets his barton 2800+
<holycow> gentoo is cool, but yeah thats exactly it
<holycow> i'm waiting to see what barcelona turns out to be like
<Scorpaen> vmware 6 is impressive
<Biovore> yup.. I have it running here..
<Scorpaen> my USB 2.0 scanner works inside it!
<Scorpaen> i dunno how they managed that, but my scanner had been collecting dust for a few years
<Scorpaen> waiting on them to make it work
<holycow> well its just a usb bridge
<holycow> any usb device will work under vmware
<holycow> meaning it will talk to the guest os as long as your modules are compiled
<holycow> its up to the drivers to just do their stuff after that point
<holycow> you aren't perhaps running vista?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i'm kidden
<Scorpaen> holycow: you couldn't pay me to run vista
<Scorpaen> i deal with that at work
<Scorpaen> i'm helpdesk tech for a local ISP
<holycow> lol i keep on hearing about that
<Scorpaen> that and norton. grrr
<holycow> oh no kidding?
<holycow> tell me about your experience :()
<Scorpaen> man, mix those two plus an idiot at the wheel
<Scorpaen> trouble, man. trouble
<holycow> you must have a really good perspective on vista
<holycow> really eh?
<Scorpaen> yeap!
<Scorpaen> it messses up their email
<holycow> i'm switching everything except accounting and hr here to linux
<Scorpaen> the pop/smtp proxy
<Scorpaen> brb, changing laundry out of the washer to the dryer
<robotgeek> same here, my servers run ubuntu dapper lts and another older debian machine at work.
<robotgeek> all our desktops are XP though
<holycow> oh i should be more specific all servers are debian, running ubuntu as a server is insane
<robotgeek> holycow: why?
<holycow> robotgeek: *nod* we have been under this change process for 2 years so it takes time step by step
<holycow> robotgeek: because ubuntu freezes off of debian unstable
<Scorpaen> holycow: i admin my brother's mail/web server
<Scorpaen> it's Gentoo
<Scorpaen> i built it back in 2004
<holycow> and they can only patch up a small subselect of packages from there
<Scorpaen> been running the same install, with upgrades, for 3.5 years
<robotgeek> holycow: yeah, that is true. i got lazy :)
<holycow> basically your running latest alpha untested crap
<Scorpaen> i switched to linux in march 2004
<Scorpaen> had my last bsod with xp
<holycow> i would rather have 18 000 packages FULLY tested available to my fingertips, even if its a bit slower
<Scorpaen> heh
<holycow> the other thing thats wrong with ubuntu is that their release schedule is insane
<robotgeek> holycow: but, that machine does not accept connections from outside our network, so we are okay
<klobster> gentoo mailserver: because _my_ email needs to arrive 0.0000003 ms faster.
<holycow> i can't keep up with that, i can't test releases every 6 months or even every year
<holycow> for a server thats just stupid
<Scorpaen> klobster: it WORKS
<robotgeek> holycow: no, LTS is 5 years
<holycow> thats support but its still not good enough
<holycow> its only support for how many packages?
<holycow> 2000 or less?
<Scorpaen> klobster: i'm not here for a distro war
<Scorpaen> :)
<robotgeek> holycow: well, main. that works for me :)
<holycow> of what use is that really?
<klobster> Scorpaen: I am sure it does, I just like to poke fun at masochists
<Scorpaen> i'm just telling you what works for me
<holycow> :)
<Scorpaen> the reason i chose Gentoo back in '04 was i had friends who were using it
<holycow> robotgeek: thats the beautiful thing about choice :) i'm just stating mine :)
<klobster> Scorpaen: no wars, just being friendly, nothing insulting intended
<Scorpaen> ok
<Scorpaen> :)
<robotgeek> holycow: sure, all valid reasons. i see your point.
<Scorpaen> holycow: what kinda work do you do?
<holycow> i have a fancy title but in the end its like your job, i run our i.t. dept
<Scorpaen> i'm a 32 year old helpdesk tech. that's why i'm going back to school
<Scorpaen> lol
<holycow> its ALL fucking helpdesk
<holycow> :)
<Scorpaen> LOL
<holycow> oops sorry
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> shouldn't swear
<holycow> what do you want to do?
<savetheWorld> "helldesk speaking, How may we hell you?"
<holycow> i'm same age
<Scorpaen> holycow: i'm going for BS in IT, network admin
<holycow> sweet
<Scorpaen> i'd like a network admin position
<holycow> yeah thats fun
* Scorpaen loves the networks
<Scorpaen> :)
<holycow> well your running gentoo, that basically qualifies you in terms of personal interest
<Scorpaen> holycow: yeap
<robotgeek> anybody else not having kopete connect to google talk?
<Scorpaen> but i'm on gutsy for my desktop
<Scorpaen> you wanna hear something crazy?
<holycow> whats that?
<Scorpaen> my neighbor is a 60 year old vietnam vet right?
<Scorpaen> known him for 11 years
<holycow> *nod*
<Scorpaen> his machine is running Gutsy now
<Scorpaen> :o
<holycow> lol you bastard
<holycow> well thats cool
<Scorpaen> i admin it of course
<klobster> I love helpdesk work, I just wish it paid more; i would be doing it now
<robotgeek> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Scorpaen> he's liking it
<Scorpaen> see his xp machine crashed
<holycow> we have found out people actually can't tell the difference between system
<holycow> all they object to is change in and of it self
<Scorpaen> his hard drive filled up
<Scorpaen> so i put a 40gb on there
* klobster suddenly remembers he is lurking in #kubuntu to help people fix things
<holycow> *nod*
<Scorpaen> and snuck in Kubuntu for him
<Scorpaen> he's kewl with it
<Scorpaen> but he has GUNS
<holycow> nice
<Scorpaen> so i amke sure it runs nice
<holycow> heh
<Scorpaen> heh
<Scorpaen> in return, he watches over my trailer while i'm at work
<Scorpaen> and feeds my cat
<Scorpaen> he's my bro
<holycow> nice
<Scorpaen> i have a photo of him somewhere
<holycow> in the end its about freedom
<Scorpaen> i'l show you sometime
<holycow> the kind of freedom that he fought for
<Scorpaen> yeap
<holycow> thats something he can understand
<Scorpaen> i respect that
<Scorpaen> i tried to join up..
<Scorpaen> ..but i'm bipolar
<Scorpaen> they won't take me
<Scorpaen> :P
<holycow> lol oh your going to be one of those 'fun' system admins
<holycow> lol
<Scorpaen> *Evil grin*
<Scorpaen> :P
<Scorpaen> nah man
<Scorpaen> i take my meds regularly
<holycow> i can see the attractio nto admining yet again
<holycow> haha
<Scorpaen> i'm good
<holycow> i kid dude
<Scorpaen> :)
<Scorpaen> holycow: you are alright bro
<Scorpaen> laughter keeps us sane at work
<Scorpaen> they all know i'm on meds
<holycow> as long as a noob isn't talking to me, that just pisses me off
<Scorpaen> we joke about it
<holycow> hehe
<Scorpaen> hey
<Scorpaen> i can stand stupid
<Scorpaen> i just can't stand stupid with an ATTITUDE
<Scorpaen> you know what i mean?
<Scorpaen> and i get htat a LOT at work
<robotgeek> hmm, maybe we should move the offtopic talk to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Scorpaen> customers
<holycow> actually that describes it perfectly
<holycow> i think robotgeek is right
<Scorpaen> ok robotgeek
<Scorpaen> see you there
<p-f> Is there a tool that would allow me to synchronize some application settings (amarok, pidgin, kde and opera amongst other things) between my main workstation and my laptop? I guess I could always use rsync, but if there is a specialized tool for this purpose I might as well use it.
<holycow> p-f: no, rsync is pretty much it
<robotgeek> p-f: unison is also good
<holycow> make sure you have a nicely secured ssh box online and voila
<p-f> holycow, robotgeek: alright, thanks
<holycow> oh wait
<holycow> i haven't looked into unison
<holycow> i think he might be onto something
<p-f> oh sweet, it's crossplatform
<p-f> it seems to be what I was looking for, thanks!
<robotgeek> holycow: please join us in #kubuntu-offtopic ")
<robotgeek> p-f: glad to help, it worked well for me
<NickPresta> !newline | holycow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !enter | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robotgeek> damn, that was late :)
<MinusSeven> I'm thinking of trying Kubuntu, I've used fedora before. What's the support like with nvidia?
<NickPresta> !nvidia | MinusSeven
<ubotu> MinusSeven: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> MinusSeven: pretty good, though right now you will have to follow instructions ^^
<NickPresta> MinusSeven, you tell us :)
<robotgeek> from next release, it will be automagic
<MinusSeven> Ok
<wckdkl0wn> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb   for the newest wine what repository should i add?
<klobster> BTW: I figured out how use either original or broodwar nocd's on SC
<klobster> oops, wrong channel4
<Crell> Is there any reason to leave ISA compiled into a kernel on a modern system?  The "vesa" video driver is a different thing from "Vesa Local Bus" under ISA, isn't it?
* klobster has preemptive withdrawal symptoms for KDE4
<Crell> Playing with the beta?
<klobster> no, cutting edge is about as far as I go.
* klobster faints at the sight of blood ^.^
<elite101> i got a problem Girl on Cam no dekstop recording tool got any ideas?
<elite101> lol jk
<elite101> but for real any desktop recording tools?
<genii> Any way to get rid of annoying spdp server not running notification?
<NickPresta> genii, start the server? ;)
<genii> NickPresta: The spdp server has been superceded
<genii> NickPresta: But kde still whines about it
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about things
<coteyr> anyone around fimilura with postfix
<coteyr> and procmail
<coteyr> I have spamass marking emails as spam and I want procmail to move them to the spam folder. I can't seem to get  it setup though
<robotgeek> coteyr: uggh, i messed with it once. soupofnuts.com has a tutorial, i think
<arun_> hello
<coteyr> robotgeek bad link?
<robotgeek> coteyr: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/postfix_tutorial.html sorry
<coteyr> ahh
<coteyr> thanks
<elite101> anyone know where i can get a program to txt ppl from there cellphones on my computer?
<elite101> o_0
<elite101> anyone i heard of a program that can do this too it was online based
<Tabmow> elite101: a program? you mean when you have your cellphone connected also?
<elite101> no
<elite101> like i can type in the # and then the txt
<elite101> and hit send
<elite101> so my computer imitates a cell
<jcs7778> I just installed kubuntu onto a system which has network drivers i needed to install manually by compiling them and modprobeing them. But they don't seem to stay loaded ive had to open up a terminal and re modprobe them each time i reboot, this is starting to get annoying, ive had similar situations on other systems and normally i just need to modprobe them once.
<Tabmow> umm, I haven't looked into it but I am pretty sure such program doesn't exist
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> i had one for my psp it was in a flashportal of winxp
<coteyr> elite101: they exist, look for sms gateqay or sms server
<coteyr> beyond that your on your own
<coteyr> gateway*
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> i found a couple websites
<evjunior09> Question. If i wanna buy a webcam, how do i get it set up on linux? I just want it for stickam.com
<underdog5004> jcs7778, you can have that command (modprobe module_name) when the computer first boots, everytime...
<underdog5004> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> jcs7778, you can probably put it in a script and add it to ~/.kde/Autostart
<coteyr> robotgeek; good tutorial on postfix + fetchmail, i guess what I really need is help with procmail. got any links for that (the ones I have found on google I just can't make sense of)
<elite101> http://www.somaliaonline.com/sms/index3.php?gclid=CMKv2t-f-Y0CFQ1dPgodxiVJLw
<elite101> is that real?
<robotgeek> coteyr: sorry, i dont remember.
<elite101> it looks fake like they can get ur msg's
<coteyr> thanks anyway
* coteyr goes hunting for a postfix channel
<evjunior09> If i wanna buy a webcam, how do i get it set up on linux? I just want it for stickam.com
<evjunior09> Like, i know Linux isnt supported on the box of any webcams
<coteyr> evjunior09: you plug it in and pray
<coteyr> or you could google it first
<evjunior09> Are you serious. thats all i can do?
<evjunior09> well i found website, but its confusing
<evjunior09> Do you wanna check it out?
<evjunior09> http://www.club.cc.cmu.edu/~mdille3/doc/linux_cameras/
<speaker219> Did you know that linux is not not cool!?!?!!?!??!!?!??!!?
<flaccid> !webcam > evjunior09
<klobster> not not cool?
<speaker219> yes!!!
<coteyr> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/
<speaker219> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<speaker219> !webcam > speaker219
<surgy> #crystalspace
<surgy> sorry :)
<robotgeek> evjunior09: i know for sure that the A4 Tech, A 985 works with Kubuntu :)
<evjunior09> robotgeek: whats the maker?
<robotgeek> evjunior09: a4 tech
<evjunior09> oh.
<evjunior09> where did you buy it at?
<klobster> my phillips pixel plus works (it;s a cmos ; 0)
<arun_> does anyone here use the luxi sans font family
<flaccid> is there even 1 webcam maker that provides a *nix driver?
<coteyr> there are webcams that work
<coteyr> ibm cams
<flaccid> does ibm provide the driver?
<coteyr> um my finepix work (no they don't)
<coteyr> but the finpix is digi so if you just want the webcam then...
<flaccid> yeah im talking about where the vendor writes and provides the driver..
<flaccid> ie. support for linux
<flaccid> that is by the vendor
<coteyr> does any hardware provide that except nvidia/ati?
<flaccid> yep
<coteyr> who?
<coteyr> dont answer
<coteyr> i will lok
<coteyr> look
<flaccid> various makers of peripherals eg. samsung
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel, for one
<coteyr> hmm
<robotgeek> evjunior09: newegg
<greenkobold> in using bootcdwrite to make an image from a running ubuntu install, the final disk is a live cd or not?
<evjunior09> So if i was just to go out and buy a "Logitech" webcam, if i plug it in, will Kubuntu Fiesty 7.04 reconize it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> doubtful
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was to greenkobold, not evjunior09
<Wiggles> hi
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know how I can convert the audio from .mpg video files into mp3?
<evjunior09> Daisuke_Laptop: Yeah i figured that, since it was sent about the same time i sent it,
<Wiggles> i installed the kde4 beta 1, but i can't figure out how to use it
<Daisuke_Laptop> TheCreationist: mencoder.
<robotgeek> evjunior09: no, dont get logitech!
<arunkale> Daisuke_Laptop: how does it work? does it work with DAT (video cd) files as well?
<evjunior09> Robotgeek: well i need one that is Nice, and...cheap. haha. and i can get it at a Target/Wal-mart/Best buy.
<Daisuke_Laptop> since they're just mpeg-1 files, it should be exactly the same
<greenkobold> I got this anwser at #Debian
<greenkobold> green: if you were on debian, it would.  no clue about ubuntu. (about bootcdwrite making a livecd or not)
<TheCreationist> Daisuke_Laptop: What command do I use?
<Jack3> any you guys worked at circuit city ever?
<Wiggles> can anyone help?
<robotgeek> evjunior09: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826123010
<Daisuke_Laptop> TheCreationist: dunno, you just asked what could do it :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i hate saying this, but the man page is pretty helpful
<TheCreationist> Daisuke_Laptop: You have any idea how long mencoder's man page is?? lol
<greenkobold> if bootcdwrite makes a live cd in debian, will it make it also in ubuntu?
<TheCreationist> Daisuke_Laptop: I've been trying to find info on a simple extraction...
<underdog5004> jcs7778, just so you know, you can also put the command in rc.local
<TheCreationist> Daisuke_Laptop: 5,918 lines
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, but there are a lot of blank lines, a lot of info lines.  welcome to linux, you do have to read.
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<jcs7778> i actually found a good solution i put the command into /etc/modules, or something, it was a config file and it seems to work fine
<underdog5004> jcs7778, col
<underdog5004> erm, cool
<evjunior09> robotgeek: Man thats a nice one. but i dont have a credit card, i need one to buy at a store. (i.e. Best Buy, Walmart, Target)
<kazuma_> hi all
<kazuma_> i have a problem with beryl xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> #ubuntu-effects
<kazuma_> when i spin the cube i can only see one face the others are invisible or something like that
<kazuma_> why
<robotgeek> evjunior09: well, try anything but a new logitech is my suggestion. see if you can find anything on the list from the support hardware
<NickPresta> kazuma_, what do you mean the other sides are invisible?
<kazuma_> well, i'm working in the desktop and when i wanna turn the other is in blank, and i can't do anything
<kazuma_> i just see the backside of the other desktop
<kazuma_> it's a cube with one window xD
<NickPresta> kazuma_, play around with the Desktop Cube configuration options. Perhaps you only have 1 desktop or there are transparency issues?
<kazuma_> how do i put another desktops
<evjunior09> robotgeek: i was thinkin this. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5750839 even tho it dosent say Linux
<kazuma_> cuz' i tried to put the others
<kazuma_> and nothing happened dude
<robotgeek> evjunior09: check the wiki
<robotgeek> !webcam > evjunior09
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5392451
<evjunior09> robotgeek: it dosent say anything about my webcam
<robotgeek> evjunior09: well, that might be cause it does not work :)
<evjunior09> Daisuke_Laptop: will that work?
<kazuma_> help me please
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<surgy> kazuma state your question
<surgy> clearly
<Daisuke_Laptop> evjunior09: in theory
<evjunior09> w00t.
<flaccid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<klobster> sure, !help, but:
<klobster> !kazuma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazuma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<speaker219> Kay Ooh Boon too
<ardchoille> I thought it was  koo-BOON-too
<underdog5004> I pronounce it koo-BOON-too too
<flaccid> hackbuntu
<flaccid> is the server edition :p[
<klobster> kuh-bun-tuh
<kazuma_> yuhuu
<kazuma_> beryl restoreeed xD
<flaccid> i get a stupid window manager already in use thing with beryl on kubuntu - as do many people and no real solution
<kazuma_> there is an easy way to fix beryl, erase the files hahaha xD
<kazuma_> then you can start over xD
<whizadree> hey is this server slow today
<whizadree> it keeps login me on then pauses then d/cs timeouts
<whizadree> lag is hmm lonnng
<ardchoille> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> What's the name of that alternate menu for kde?
<ardchoille> kbfx.. that's it
<NickPresta> ardchoille, kbfx or kickoff
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I hate kbfx. Kickoff is much nicer
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Yeah, found kbfx
<ardchoille> Never heard of kickoff
<ardchoille> NickPresta: URL? It isn't in the repos
<ardchoille> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<ardchoille> NickPresta: How did you install kickoff?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, the official package name is `kicker-kickoff` and I got it from: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty 3v1n0 AFAIK
<NickPresta> ardchoille, http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Thanks :)
<NickPresta> ardchoille, no problem. I didn't like the default kmenu.png icon so I replaced it with something much nicer. Don't let the default turn you off :)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: That's easy to replace.
<ardchoille> This is much nicer than the default kde menu.. and nicer than kbfx
<dvm>   I am working on a GTK project where i have the requirement to change the SCIM language whenever user make an action(click a button) and that get effected when user types  in a text box. What is the possible way to do this?
<genii> Bah applied gutsy updates and froze the box totallyhard
* genii sips a fruit juice
<alfatau> hello: i would want to set a standby timer (or be able to choose when to standby) on 2 of the 4 hard disks installed on my server. do you know how to?
<Myelin> hello
<flaccid> hi
<Myelin> I think i found a bug in the OS. Start KPPP and it gives a error for resolv.conf, which is there in /etc but spelt wrongly.
<Myelin> Can you confirm this?
<elite101> good nite its like 2:40am !!!!!!!
<elite101> i gotta stop staying up*
<alfatau> hello, i want to activate standby on some hard disks on my machine. howto? thanks
<flaccid> alfatau: don't repeat
<Myelin> Oh!sorry. How do i creat a resolv.conf file?
<Cannoli> hey guys
<Cannoli> k so im dling ntfs resize since gparted and qtparted dont work
<Cannoli> and niether does the partitioner in the install
<Cannoli> but its a .rpm file
<Cannoli> wht do i do with that?
<NickPresta> Cannoli, where did you download it from? RPM packages aren't native and should be avoided.
<Cannoli> uh oh
<Cannoli> lol
<Cannoli> sourceforge
<Cannoli> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=13956&package_id=14232
<NickPresta> Cannoli, have you tried `ntfsresize`?
<Cannoli> and what do u mean by not native?
<Cannoli> thats wht im dling
<NickPresta> Cannoli, using your package manager, download "ntfsprogs", which includes "ntfsresize".
<Cannoli> how do i do that?
<Cannoli> srry ive just started with kubuntu
<NickPresta> !adept | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NickPresta> Cannoli, if you just came from Windows, you may be used to having to go around and find applications, download them and install them. That is rarely the case in Kubuntu. You use your package manager to do the work for you.
<Cannoli> wow
<Cannoli> nice
<Cannoli> :)
<Cannoli> is that also the case when it comes to things like games
<Cannoli> ?
<NickPresta> Cannoli, if you click on your kmenu (the "start menu") and find "Add/Remove Programs", you should be greated witha huge categorized list of things you can download right now with a few clicks.
<Cannoli> :S it says ntfsprogs is already installed :S
<Cannoli> thts crazy :)
<Cannoli> i havent installed it
<Cannoli> but it says its installed
<Cannoli> wht do i do to run it :S
<NickPresta> Cannoli, there are a vast amount of applications installed by default.
<NickPresta> Cannoli, you can open up a Konsole and type in "ntfsresize" at the prompt
<Cannoli> wht promt?
<Cannoli> alt+f2?
<NickPresta> Cannoli, open up Konsole. The prompt is what you see (The flashing "box" that signifies your cursor).
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so where do i find my device name :S
<whizadree> is there been some server probs tonight?
<NickPresta> Cannoli, I would not attempt this without having a backup of my NTFS partition. Once you are ready to begin the resize, you can do something like this (To resize the partition to 10GB): 'sudo ntfsresize -s 10G /dev/sda5'
<Cannoli> ah ic
<NickPresta> Cannoli, to find your device name, do this in the Konsole: sudo fdisk -l
<Assid> hrmm im thinkining of playing with gmailfs next
<NickPresta> Cannoli, you should see the device name (/dev/SOMETHING) for example, and it should be HPFS/NTFS under the System heading
<Cannoli> yep found it :)
<NickPresta> Cannoli, I would suggest you read the man page for ntfsresize
<NickPresta> Cannoli, to do that: `man ntfsresize`
<NickPresta> Cannoli, out of curiosity, what doesn't work in QT/GParted?
<Cannoli> lol the ntfs resizing
<Cannoli> :P
<NickPresta> Do you get an error or anything?
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Did you try the GPartEd Live CD? That's what I always used for partitioning (before I became familiar with fdisk/cfdisk)
<NickPresta> AFAIK, QT/GParted are just frontends to (c)fdisk and the like?
<MilhousePunkRock> NickPresta: I think so too...
<Cannoli> well in qtparted there was no detailes menu
<Cannoli> so not in tht
<Cannoli> but in gparted
<Cannoli> i got an error
<NickPresta> MilhousePunkRock, they're actually frontends to `parted`. heh
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: I would highyl suggest the live CD.. Make sure you have defragged your NTFS drive before you try to shrink it though.
<Cannoli> i did defrag
<Cannoli> twice
<Cannoli> :)
<Cannoli> and i cant get the live cd
<MilhousePunkRock> NickPresta: But doesn't parted base on fdisk?
<Cannoli> either way i dont have anything important on tht drive anymore
<Cannoli> i moved everything on to a friends drve
<Cannoli> so im good with ntfsresize :)
<Cannoli> and it seems to be doing its job which is good
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Can you be a little more descriptive about the error Gparted gave you?
<Cannoli> MilhousePunkRock: sorry i cant, i dont have the log file anymore.
<Cannoli> it did have something to do with the resize
<Cannoli> thats i all i remember
<Cannoli> srry
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Well, nevermind, if ntfsresize works...
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> its at 2.7 on relocating data
<Cannoli> :)
<Cannoli> i got my system of a down collection blasting so i have all the time in the world
<Cannoli> damn
<Cannoli> error
<Cannoli> !
<Cannoli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cannoli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33896/
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> the same kind i got on gparted
<Cannoli> :(
<NickPresta> Cannoli, how large is the HDD?
<Cannoli> 250
<Cannoli> gb
<Assid> hrmm
<NickPresta> Cannoli, http://forum.linux-ntfs.org/viewtopic.php?p=972&sid=6c59b2fee268172ff28e2e051c231e90#972
<Cannoli> yes
* Assid remembers the good old days of small drives
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: That looks like it even tells you what to do: Please try to free less space
<Cannoli> yes but how much?
<Assid> Cannoli: do oyu have windows running on that mchine? are you planning on retaining it?
<Cannoli> i have windows
<Cannoli> but its on another drive
<Assid> so why are you keeping this as ntfs?
<Cannoli> so i can save my other files on it :S
<Assid> make it fat32 instead.. less headaches.. or ext3
<Cannoli> like my moviez and stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: either you make it fat32 or ext2/3 and use the windows ext drivers
<Assid> i still dont trust the nfs-3g / write module
<Assid> you never know how ntfs may react
<Cannoli> why cant i keep ntfs :S
<Assid> you can
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Why would you?
<Cannoli> whts wrong with ntfs?
<NickPresta> Assid, I have had no trouble with NTFS. I use it fairly frequently using ntfs-3g. The track record is pretty good too (http://www.ntfs-3g.org/quality.html)
<kraut> moin
<Assid> NickPresta: not saying its bad.. i just would rather prefer a more "stabler"
<Assid> system
<NickPresta> Assid, of course. Using ext3 or something similar is ideal but I would still rather use NTFS over FAT32
<Assid> hrmm k
* Assid plays with gmailfs
<Assid> anyone here using it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: Tell me more...
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: gmailfs... I googled it now though, heard about it, but haven't used it... I only have about 20 kB upstream anyway...
<Cannoli> damn
<Cannoli> it needs a diskcheck
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: yeah.. so do i.. but you never know when you need something
<Cannoli> before i can do it agian
<Cannoli> -_-
<Assid> so would make sense mapping it around
<Assid> also you can alternately use it insted of mediashare etc.. to share between your friends
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: OTOH, I have a NAS device in the process of being set up, NFS is already working...
<Assid> hrmm k
<MilhousePunkRock> still, that is something I could put on my list... I have 4 gmail accounts, so that would make 10+ GB web space...
<kjiij> hi i've got a proxim wireless pcmcia card on my laptop under kubuntu
<kjiij> lspcmcia shows thecard as yenta_cardbus
<kjiij> whatmodules shd i install for it to work? ifconfig doesn't show the new wireless card
<MilhousePunkRock> kjiij: What chipset does it have?
<kjiij> MilhousePunkRock: how do u find out/ its a ORiNOCO802.11b pc card
<MilhousePunkRock> kjiij: Did you google a bit already? I think Orinoco is a chipset, I might be wrong with that though.
<kjiij> MilhousePunkRock: yeah i tried to google proxim wireless.. if the modules are installed, i should be able to see my eth1 or wlan0 in ifconfig right?
<kjiij> or do i have to bind them
<MilhousePunkRock> kjiij: Honestly, I don't know, I use an Atheros card myself, there was not much to do manually...
<MilhousePunkRock> kjiij: There is extensive wireless documentation on the wiki though...
<kjiij> i still have no idea what i should do
<MilhousePunkRock> Kjiij was a bit unpatient, I just googled for him and found out that it's an atheros chipset...
<Riddell> anyone able to test amarok 1.4.7 in gutsy and/or fiesty-backports?
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: I could try...
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: If you guide me a little that is, of course...
<Tabmows> anyone installed the latest ati drivers and receive an error when running it?
<Tabmows> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: On a side note, I think the tribe CD iso images need a better naming scheme... Always gutsy-i386-desktop is confusing for all tribes and all flavors...
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: we know
<MilhousePunkRock> I have downloaded quite a few of them, Kubuntu and Xubuntu, needed to open them to set what flavor it was and compare the date with the news to find out which tribe... The final isos have comprehensive names though...
<antandou> je cherche accelerateur graphique
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: So how would I test Amarok 1.4.7
<MilhousePunkRock> !fr > antandou
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Found a .deb on launchpad, is that the way to go?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i cant access gmailfs from kjonqueoror?
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: should be in the archives
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Backports or something? apt-get install amarok says I have the newest version, according to apt-cache show it's 1.4.6 though
<dotz> hi i need to find out how to get my pcmcia proxim wireless card to work on my laptop.. its detected in lspcmcia
<dotz> but when i ifconfig it doesn't sure anything new even after /etc/init.d/network restart
<dotz> are there any drivers i need to install?
<MilhousePunkRock> dotz: Are you kjiij?
<dotz> MilhousePunkRock: yeah.. i using another laptop to come in
<MilhousePunkRock> dotz: Alright, I found something for you on the wiki... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsProxim
<dotz> do i need to use wpa_supplicant or something?
<MilhousePunkRock> dotz: Not to make the card working in the first place
<dotz> oh yeah i saw that page too.
<MilhousePunkRock> Which card is it?
<dotz> ok behind the card it says IEEE 802.11b PC-card model 8420-WD proxim
<dotz> infront it says orinoco 802.11b pc card gold
<dotz> i think its the 2nd one
<dotz> 8470 but mine is 8420
<MilhousePunkRock> dotz: My guess is that you might need the linux-restricted-modules
<jobbe_> hey, I just installed kubuntu-desktop to have a look at kde again and I had to notice that kmenu, kcontrol etc are simply empty. that means there are no panels in kcontrol, there is nothing to be selected from kmenu except the logout/user buttons and so on. Any ideas on what might be wrong?
<buz> is the openoffice bug on tribe4 fixed? i just got a new notebook that needs xorg drivers only in gutsy (i could compile them for feisty but i'm lazy)
<MilhousePunkRock> buz: AFAIK no. But you can install openoffice.org-gnome as a workaround
<buz> the release notes say other things suffer from the same bug?
<dotz> MilhousePunkRock: thanks for your help.. i plugged in another card Accton and it just work out of the box
<dotz> MilhousePunkRock: my best bet is that my proxim card is spoiled.. the led light wasn't even on when i plug in
<MilhousePunkRock> dotz: Yeah, might be it's just broken...
<linux_user400354> what in the world???? im using cups for printing. its printing in red ink instead of black from my open office writer document. i tried changing the printing settings to greyscale black cartridge and it still does the same thing
<evri2> why there is amarok 1.4.7 in bacport repositories? is it beta?
<chx> I try installing a kate plugin from source. /usr/lib/kde3/katescriptdebuggerplugin. so, la is in place. so is /usr/share/services/katescriptdebugger.desktop and finally /usr/share/apps/kate/plugins/katescriptdebugger/ui.rc
<chx> what's missing?
<jordi_> alguien sabe como abrir una base de datos access???
<jordi_> estoy provando diferentes herramientas pero no funcionan del todo bien...
<Aranel> Xorg us
<Aranel> Xorg using %36 mem, why ?
<Assid> Aranel: how much memory do you have
<Aranel> Assid: 512
<Assid> 5914 root      15   0 71056  43m 5308 S    6  2.8   1:31.45 Xorg
<Assid> i dont see it
<Assid> its like 43MB
<Assid> check your Xorg.0.log for issues
<Aranel> Assid: where can I find it ?
<Assid> check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aranel> Assid: ok, thanks :)
<Assid> pastebin that log
<Aranel> http://pastebin.org/618
<Aranel> Assid: http://pastebin.org/618
<Assid> Aranel: your using gutsy ?!?!?
<Aranel> Assid: no. i upgraded only kernel.
<Assid> Aranel: i see no reason for it to eat so muc ram
<Assid> ry restarting X
<Aranel> Assid: it sometimes eat much ram, not always.
<Assid> see which appplication triggers it
<Aranel> Assid: i think firefox.
<trekdanne> firefox is evil :P
<trekdanne> hmm does nvidia's proprietary drivers include support for AIGLX? the wikipedia article in question doesn't explain it very well -_-
<jussi01> trekdanne: ask in #ubuntu-effects if you dont get an answer here...
<trekdanne> ah
<trekdanne> hmm i think stdin tried to explain this to me yesterday but he seems to be afk
<jussi01> trekdanne: i think its a little early for him
<dotz> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<popow> Help time of my ubuntu server is not correct. I have set it to local time by modifying /etc/defaults/rcS "utc=no" ihave install ntp and ntp simple added 1 pool to /etc/ntp.conf, then rebooted... Still my time is totally of when i type date at the prompt???
<Jjohn> Jjohn, I am just idling do you mind me using your nick??
<trekdanne> popow: hmm ntp is somewhat strange.. it can take a while before it works -_-
<jaxon_> does anyone know where do i go to change the system font n also getting rid of sounds every time i do something..thx
<trekdanne> jaxon_: k menu -> system settings -> apperance -> fonts
<trekdanne> jaxon_: and k menu -> system settings -> notification
<trekdanne> *notifications
<jaxon_> trekdanne...thx...i have found 'system' n 'setting' but cant seem to see *notification...may be i have gone blind...but cheers though
<jaxon_> ah..found it..nice one
<slawek> how to install update-manager 0.45.2
<trekdanne> !find emacs
<ubotu> Found: emacs, emacs-el, emacs-goodies-el, emacs-nox, emacs21 (and 47 others)
<trekdanne> !find emacs22
<ubotu> Package/file emacs22 does not exist in feisty
<trekdanne> isn't emacs22 is the repos?
<jeffm> hi all, i want to network my kubuntu 7.04 computer with my ubuntu 6.06 server (which has no GUI) what networking software should I use? NFS or SAMBA? (yes I've tried ftp and scp, but it didn't work!)
<MilhousePunkRock> jeffm: NFS is for native Linux <-> Linux sharing, SMB is for Windows machines involved...
<jeffm> yeah thought so, but some asshats told me otherwise. hehe, thanks :)
<trekdanne> hmm sftp over ssh is my suggestion
<trekdanne> so you can use your sever remotely too, can be quite handy
<dylan__> yay, just got lunix, not too shabby
<trekdanne> neither NFS nor SMB should be use over a public network
<Assid> nfs dies for me
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: I use ssh for administration and nfs for file stuff...
<thoreauputic> sshfs for secure file access over the Net
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: I assumed that jeffm was referring to a private network
<trekdanne> hmm
<jeffm> yep, i'm refering to a private network. i'm hosting a site from home :O
<Assid> nfs dies over public network
<trekdanne> yea it depends on how much files you're gonna transfer and such
<llutz> nfs is easily tunneled through ssh
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: Once I have all my music on my server (~20 GB) there will not be more than some backups or files I want to have access to on all clients...
<trekdanne> ah i c
<Assid> okay is it normal for nfs to just break
<Assid> i mean some small discrepency in the network.. and nfs mounts just die
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: No. What's the exact problem you have?
<trekdanne> what's the current status of AFS btw?
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: its a nfs across datacenters
<Assid> just dies after some time
<Assid> ping response across ther servers .. 6ms
<Assid> kinda ridiculous
<trekdanne> Assid: "datacenter" sounds cool? care to tell me more about the setup?
<Assid> i got some dedicated servers in a few DC's
<Assid> all running debian -etch
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: Well... I am anything but an expert, I have a rather simple setup here and it works fine, setup was pretty easy too...
<Assid> well most of them atleast
<trekdanne> ah
<Assid> so sometimes i move a domain across the servers .. maybe for load balancing or whatevcer reasons.. even backups
<Assid> it just dies.. so i gotta stick to the likes of FTP
<trekdanne> hmm FTP does have issues with NATs :P
<Assid> i mean i get around 10MBytes.. no problem
<Assid> trekdanne: dedicated servers dont use nat
<Assid> they have public ip directly on them
<trekdanne> Assid: ah right
<trekdanne> i was thinking about the core protocol rather than your setup :)
<jeffm> hey guys, i just learnt something about servers: don't buy $50 computers from highschools! mine screwed up on me :(
<Assid> yeah well it doesnt apply here.. since its a direct connection
<jeffm> intermittent faults
<Assid> heck i even get 10MBytes.. how much more do i need?
<Assid> jeffm: those arent servers
<Assid> they barely make it as workstations
<jeffm> well, it has apache2 on it, so its a server :P
<Assid> jeffm: would explain why they screw up on you
<MilhousePunkRock> Cheap old rigs make nice servers for personal use...
<jeffm> Assid: what do you mean?
<Assid> key word being "personal" use
<Assid> or soho
<Assid> im actually thinking of donating my old AMD 1800xp+
<Assid> not really being used
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: I'd take it... That's better then the machine I am on right now
<Assid> 1533mhz only
<popow> Help time of my ubuntu server is not correct. I have set it to local time by modifying /etc/defaults/rcS "utc=no" ihave install ntp and ntp simple added 1 pool to /etc/ntp.conf, then rebooted... Still my time is totally of when i type date at the prompt???
<Assid> better than what you have now ?
<Assid> popow:  wtf you doing ?
<popow> ?
<Assid> tzconfig
<Assid> just run that man
<popow> I want to put my time right
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: That's more than the 1.13 GHz my laptop has... Worse than the 2.0 Ghz desktop though
<Assid> tzconfig -- sets the right time zone
<trekdanne> popow: utc=no is evil
<Urilock> help
<popow> oki
<Assid> apt-get install rdate
<Urilock> my keyboard has messed up
<Assid> rdate will use NTP to keep you updated
<popow> then if I put it back then?
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: its a desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: Not neccessarily, I think it's even needed on a dualboot system with Windows
<popow> I mean the time i see when I run a script is uuh
<Assid> my lappy is actually a 1.4ghz
<Assid> popow: did you install rdate?
<Assid> sudo apt-get install rdate
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: Or ntpdate
<popow> nope ntp
<trekdanne> does windows still use local time, i thoguht the changed it ...
<popow> ntpdate is there
<Assid> local time ?
<popow> yup
<popow> local
<popow> but could go back to utc only I want the time be correct
<popow> So that when my script in the morning wrong all is fine
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: Type "sudo ntpdate yourcountrycode.pool.ntp.org"
<Assid> popow: sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<Assid> or what MilhousePunkRock says
<popow> with utc=yes would that be fine?
<Assid> i run my own ntp server
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: not a good choice if he is outside US
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock:  there isnt a mirror per country
<popow> Lemme put back to utc and then see hold on brb
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't think the UTC settings makes the difference there...
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: Most countries though
<Assid> not for india yet...
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: Is the time difference like the difference from your local time to UTC?
<popow> I am gmt+1
<popow> aka copnehgane
<popow> copenhagen ,, Denmark
<popow> lemme to a date in a few sec when it back
<trekdanne> then it should be around "12:37"
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: I should make my own NTP server on my server too, only I haven't found a decent howto for it yet. I don't want a daemon that syncs the time to some outside server all the time, that could make my ISP angry
<ericr> hallo iemand die me hier mee kan helpen kaffeine 0.8.3 en  kaffeine-sc-plugin 0.2.
<trekdanne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MilhousePunkRock> !nl | ericr
<ubotu> ericr: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<popow> one2superuser@northstar:~$ date
<popow> Thu Aug 16 06:37:25 EDT 2007
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: That wasn't german...
<trekdanne> ah fail again
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: if you want a stratum server.. you should synch with the stratum II's atleast
<popow> And my time on my laptop is 12.37
<Assid> popow: tzconfig
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: Nothing so critical here that I need the time more exact than let's say one second...
<Assid> i told you that earlier
<popow> oki
<Assid> you need to set your timezone
<popow> thx ill man tzconfig
<popow> thc
<popow> thx
<Assid> after you set tzconfig.. use ntpdate
<trekdanne> what's a Stratum II?
<popow> Assid: cool .. tjx
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: i use it on one of my servers.. then i have mny other servers synch with that
<popow> thx
<Assid> trekdanne: a level below stratum 1's :P
<trekdanne> Assid: hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: What I am looking for is probably a cronjob that uses ntpdate once a day, that should be enough. And run the server from that time
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: most ntpservers do that
<Assid> like twice a day
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: Stratum is the level of accuracy a timeserver has. Stratum I is an atomic clock, Stratum II gets his time from a Stratum I and so on
<trekdanne> ah i c, milhousepunkrock
<Assid> if you plan to use a ntp servers.. you normally synch it with stratum 2
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: I used to run openntp (very small footprint) but that kept on syncing the time, thus keeping my internet connection alive
<Assid> users such as desktop users normally should use stratum 3
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock:  you need your net to die ?
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: then dont run a server.. just synch your time with the servers instead
<popow> one2superuser@northstar:~$ date
<popow> Thu Aug 16 12:42:40 CEST 2007
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: I dont exactly _need_ my net to disconnect, but I want to. The router is in the bedroom, all the flickering lights are not what I want at night...
<popow> Super all cool now
<popow> thanks guys
<popow> Always nice to have time tick correct lol
<popow> :-)
<Assid> popow: cron it
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: or have it sync with the system clock every shutdown
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock:  shutdown ???
<Assid> i hope you mean start up
<MilhousePunkRock> Assid: No, shutdown...
<popow> Assid: Yup will cron it thx
<Assid> MilhousePunkRock: why the hell would you need th right time to shut down
<Assid> you should have the right time when you start your machine.. not when you shut it down
<trekdanne> yea exactly, but it does store the right time so everything, before network, gets the right time in the startup sequence
<ubuntu> hello
<trekdanne> hi
<ubuntu> i'm turk
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello ubuntu, how can we help you? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Assid> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Assid> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Assid> :P
<trekdanne> bot abuse!!11one
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> ka trk var
<ubuntu> burada
<ubuntu> kubuntu hakknda sorum olacak
<ubuntu> ubuntu diyor ama kubuntu yazyor
<Assid> ubuntu:  no one here understands you.. join that channel mentioned
<Assid> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: You will need to join the turkish channel to speak turkish...
<ubuntu> yokmu trk
<trekdanne> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-tr
<Assid> okay
<ubuntu> ne bicim linux
<Assid> i should really wok
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: Or even better, just click on #ubuntu-tr
<Assid> sometime now will be nice
<ubuntu> bir allahn kulu
<ubuntu> yok urda
<trekdanne> Assid: wok? like the food
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: /j is shorter and faster than /join
<Assid> work even
<trekdanne> ah :(
<popow> Oki one last time thing... My time is 12:48:51 16/7/2007 according to the timestamp my perf script make, but the timestamp in /var/log/user.log says ..Aug 16 06:48:11 ??????
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdanne: Isn't that more a frying pan than food itself?
<ubuntu> ubuntu for running .exe file?
<trekdanne> i think the verb is to "wok" ?
<MilhousePunkRock> !wine | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu> thanks diyeyim
<ubuntu> bi ie yaramadya
<popow> So does than mean that somehow the syslog entreis is in utc? and how to corerect
<ubuntu> site hata verdi
<ubuntu> trk yokmu
<trekdanne> !tr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu> geyik
<ubuntu> ne biim kelime
<Assid> man.. im sooooooooooooo damn sleepy
<ubuntu> hi sevmem
<ubuntu> u botlar
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: If you are in copenhagen, 6 hours off is not UTC
<ubuntu> koymasalar olmaz
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
* Assid runs to get some coffee
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.131.198]  by Hobbsee
* ubuntu was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<trekdanne> is the guy trolling?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Quick and dirty, like always... ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Riddell> fast on the draw
<popow> oki but how come the timestamp is different in /var/log/user.log??
<Hobbsee> although, whether there's any help in the turkish channel, i've no idea
<Hobbsee> but if he cant speka in english, he wont get help here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: We kept telling him !tr
<popow> date command returns Thu Aug 16 12:54:07 CEST 2007
<popow> as it should which is corect for my time
<trekdanne> popow: seems correct
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: some people dont listen
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: 6 hours earlier than CET is EST, IIRC...
<popow> Yeah but the time stamp in /var/log/user.log is ...
<popow> ug 16 06:48:51 northstar doAll.pl[4170] : salesimportEXP 87 files where proccesed!
<popow> Aug 16 06:48:51 northstar doAll.pl[4170] : *************doAll.pl END******************
<Ulic83> anyone who can help me getting my WiFi connection working?
<popow> ??
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: By now, I have Amarok 1.4.7, but Alsa is not working properly, I assume due to standby... I will reboot shortly anyway, was there anything specific you wanted to have tested?
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | popow
<ubotu> popow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<popow> ubotu: sure thx about pastebin but was only 2 lines
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: What't the matter?
<popow> Ahh it be bot lol
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: ubotu is a bot, no need to thank him...
<popow> hehe i figured lol
<Ulic83> just installed Kubuntu, downloaded and installed a driver for my USB wireless adapter
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: I triggered it, I had some lag here that made it look like you pastes more, sorry...
<trekdanne> popow: hmm he's no feelings (yet)
<Ulic83> the driver seems to work, but it finds no networks
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: What is the chipset of the card? Is you ESSID hidden maybe?
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: nothing specific, just that it installs and works
<popow> BUt still aint it weird that date returns one time and time stamp in /var/log/user.log is different?
<trekdanne> popow: are you sure the entry was post after you set the time
<popow> yup
<popow> but i will reboot one time to make sure
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Install worked... It magically appeared in adept's list of updates...
<popow> brb
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: it's a Ralink chipset, I'm now running Windows and it finds 3 networks, Kubuntu finds none
<MilhousePunkRock> popow: You can also restart the logger
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: Hmm, ralink... Let me check
<popow> MilhousePunkRock: Yeah that would have been smarter,,, but reboot already called :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: What brand and model is it?
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: Sweex LW053
<popow> Reboot did the trick ... sighs relieved.... finally I am back in buisness after having reinstalled the whole system due to a damn hack... thx guys you rock!
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: Did you read this already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: I did read something about ndiswrapper, but since I found a driver for my ralink chipset I figured that would be better
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: How did you install the driver?
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: What does lsusb say? Does it show the card?
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: I installed it according to the readme file, make, make install, and modprobe
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: and yes, lsusb shows it
<dik> www.webmail.uva.nl
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: And network-manager?
<dik> webmail.uva.nl
<MilhousePunkRock> dik: What are you trying to tell us?
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: it shows the adapter as wlan0
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: I would assume that's good enough...
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: that's why I figured the driver was working
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: but it shows no networks
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: Have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: That method of installing the driver is totally different from the driver I downloaded
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: so not applicable to my driver probably
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: Well, I guess it depends on the exact chipset...
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: also iwconfig just lists wlan0 normally
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: it just finds no networks
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: Unlikely that ALL of them have a hidden ESSID, huh?
<Ulic83> MilhousePunkRock: well, since Windows does recognize 3 of them I don't think they are all hidden
<MilhousePunkRock> Ulic83: Did you google about it? If someone had the same problem, there might as well be a solution for it...
* MilhousePunkRock will be back soon...
<alloosh> hello all, I installed kubuntu last night, now my computer is not working
<alloosh> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee help
<yourself3082> i also a noob
<yourself3082> *im s noob
<yourself3082> *im a noob
<SlimeyPe1e> you're going to have to give us more information
<SlimeyPe1e> "not working" doesn't tell us much ;)
<alloosh> ok the thing is that, last night I installed kubuntu-desktop, and now I try to start my computer and the screen is swapped
<SlimeyPe1e> what do you mean by "swapped"?
<alloosh> I cant see what is ion the screen, the computer is not on because I just typed the user name and password, but I cant see anything
<ubuntu> hi
<SlimeyPe1e> hit ctrl-alt-f1. Do you see anything?
<ubuntu> first time running
<alloosh> I can see nothing, I know that its all there but I cant see it
<alloosh> yes alt ctrl and f1 gave me black screen
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu: hi
<alloosh> and now iam in the terminal, so i thinik I need to change resolutioon,
<alloosh> how to change the resolution
<SlimeyPe1e> you'll need to check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<SlimeyPe1e> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alloosh> there is nothing in there
<kaminix> Is there an easy way to remove an audio track from a mp4 file without changing compression or anything like that?
<SlimeyPe1e> alloosh: erk, that'll be the problem then. Are you certain you typed the filename correctly?
<SlimeyPe1e> kaminix: probably (for certain values of "easy"). Check out transcode and mencoder.
<ubuntu> this thing will run on about anything
<alloosh> yes I typed it right, how can I exit that to try again
<alloosh> ?
<SlimeyPe1e> CTRL-X will exit nano
<kaminix> I mean, it's like a file within a file, isn't it? Shouldn't some program be able to just delete it?
<SlimeyPe1e> kaminix: no, it's a data stream within a file but yes I expect it's technically possible to delete it
<alloosh> ok now I see the file
<alloosh> what to do there ?
<SlimeyPe1e> alloosh: well, check the "device" section and make sure the correct driver is loaded (for your video card). Then check the monitor section, and then further down there is a list of display modes which kubuntu will try to use.
<praecox> hey guys, is it normal and known problem OO.org doesn't work under Kubuntu Gutsy?
<alloosh> what should the value be for modeline?
<martijn81> praecox: don't know, i use koffice
<SeicherlBoB> can anybody tell me about getXconsole, and where i get this function?
<SlimeyPe1e> alloosh: also, it's worth checking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any errors (usually marked "ERROR:" followed by some text) and putting those into Google
<SlimeyPe1e> alloosh: depends on your monitor.
<praecox> martijn81, yeah, but KWord doesn't read my .doc documents in such a proper way OO.org did.
<ubuntu> are there any games you can look at on the kubuntu 6.06 cd when you run it live?
<alloosh> there are many values there. in general is there a comand I can use to change the resolution?
<martijn81> praecox: you might have better luck in ubuntu+1
<martijn81> * #ubuntu+1
<murchadh> alloosh: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at a prompt will run through a config script allowing you to choose values.
<ubuntu> think i might actually like this. too bad i don't have a HD to install it
<alloosh> now I have options cirrus, cyrix, fbdev, glint, i128, i740 i810
<alloosh> which one to choose?
<murchadh> alloosh: Which one do you have?
<alloosh> I dont know, I have intel chepset
<murchadh> alloosh: Id try i810 first, complete the script and then type startx at the prompt. Report back. There may also be a vesa option which can be useful as a fallback.
<gareth_> can anybody help me with gaim, it worked last night, but now it wont
<gareth_> i get connection errors on all my accounts
<ubuntu> anyone know what driver i would need? i have a IBM personal computer 300Pl and it is onboard sound.
<alloosh> restarting
<alexandros> gareth: which linux distribution do u have?
<gareth_> kubuntu 7.04
<murchadh> alloosh: restarting what? No need to reboot if that's what you're doing.
<llutz> ubuntu: not sure, but try snd-intel8x0
<alexandros> gareth: what is the connection error u get?
<ubuntu> well i don't know how to install or or where to get it.
<gareth_> aim account says "lost connection with server: connection reset by peer"
<gareth_> msn says
<ubuntu> has a crystial chip in it so i think that is the audio
<gareth_> connection error frommm.... writting error
<alexandros> does kopete work?
<ubuntu> crystal*
<gareth_> nope
<alexandros> maybe a firewall is messing up with it?
<gareth_> the msn account i can get to work if under advanced i set it to use http method
<gareth_> but aim doesn't have that choice
<llutz> ubuntu: "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0"
<biosword> ubuntu.it?
<biosword> please!
<llutz> !it | biosword
<ubotu> biosword: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<murchadh> !ubuntu-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biosword> grazie
<alexandros> gareth_: do you have firestarter installed?
<gareth_> not unless it installed by default
<alexandros> gareth_: with it you can see whether you're blocking any applications
<gareth_> oh
<alexandros> gareth_: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<alexandros> gareth_: once you install it, go to K-Start->Settings->Firestarter
<gareth_> ok installed firestarter
<gareth_> ok
<alexandros> gareth_: and when u open it, look at the "Events" tab and check whether you're blocking anything
<gareth_> set it to device wlan0
<gareth_> nah it blank
<alexandros> gareth_: you have a wireless router?
<gareth_> yes
<alexandros> gareth_: then maybe this router is blocking
<gareth_> i can log in and turn the firewall off
<alexandros> gareth_: or just allow the ports aim and msn are using
<alexandros> sorry
<h4xc0r> JOIN #ubuntu-fr
<alexandros> i'll BRB
<gareth_> but it shouldn't have changed since yesterday i am the only with acess to it
<alexandros> or BBL ,  have to go:(
<gareth_> oh it works again
<gareth_> i haven't done anything
<gareth_> but woohoo
<Axis> Hello people
<echo-MaTX> hi
<Axis> could someone tell me what is the name of the kde-package that show rss in panel?
<ubuntu>   how do i test the sound?
<Axis> is there anybody there???
<allooshna> hello again
<allooshna> now I cant even reach anything
<martijn81> ubuntu: load amarok, there should be an intro in the playlist
* ubuntu looks for it
<james42519> i don't think there is anything there
<murchadh> Axis: Akgregator maybe? It's an RSS feed reader, whether it'll dock in the panel or not I'm not sure.
<alexandros> back!
<alexandros> gareth_: good man, Im happy for you :D
<murchadh> allooshna: What happens after you boot the machine?
<gareth_> hehe yeah i did nothing and its working again, i think it was my router but it hard to tell
<gareth_> axis goto www.kde-apps.org and search for rss
<gareth_> there is an rss sidebar there which is pretty good
<miles_> ok
<Axis> gareth_: its not exactly what i`m lookin for...
<gareth_> nah i noticed its a superkaramba theme
<gareth_> not a fan of superkaramba
<Lattyware> I'm about to take 'Gareth' off my highlight list :P
<Axis> when i use other distribution that goes with kde by default and could be founded in 'add applet to panel menu'
<gareth_> haha im on a low end laptop anything fancy and it slows to a crawl
<gareth_> axis: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/16365/RSS-news-ticker.html
<Axis> gareth_: thank you very much, you use google better then me ;)
<gareth_> np
<kaminix> I want aid 1 and the video to do the dumpstream from C-ute - Meguru Koi no Kisetsu (H264).mp4, how? I tried "mplayer C-ute\ -\ Meguru\ Koi\ no\ Kisetsu\ \(H264\).mp4 -aid 1 -dumpstream -dumpfile C-ute\ -\ Meguru\ Koi\ no\ Kisetsu\ \(H264\)_edit.mp4" but had no luck :(
<echo-MaTX> hey know anyone why Totem crashes when avi & sub are the same name ?
<kaminix> The audiofile I get when ripping audio only is not playable :/
<Axis> gareth_: maybe you also tell me about the same application docked in panel that shows weather? :)
<gareth_> lol not sure i've ever heard of a docked weather panel
<gareth_> karamba theme sure
<tzanger> good morning; if I want to install Perl modules do I use CPAN or is there a deb repository of them to keep the package manager happy?
<gareth_> oh wait
<gareth_> maybe there is
<gareth_> kweather
<naught101> anyone know how to turn stop the volume up/down/mute OSDs from showing in kubuntu?
<naught101> s/turn stop/stop/
<craig> Hi all - quick qestion from a newbie. I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 Fristy Faun and am keen to upgrade to
<craig> 
<craig> LinuxMCE
<craig> I read in the http://www.linuxmce.org/ website that its an add-on to Kubuntu
<craig> just wondering how I go about doing the upgrade
<naught101> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Download_Instructions
<gareth_> axis: sudo apt-get install kweather
<gareth_> just installed it myself
<naught101> damn.
<naught101> anyone know how to turn START the volume up/down/mute OSDs showing in kubuntu?
<m4st3r> 
<m4st3r> hi
<Axis> yeah, i already done it
<m4st3r> I installed compiz-fusion on my notebook
<m4st3r> I use kubuntu feisty
<Axis> hm... adept could not find any applicaiton link to weather word...
<m4st3r> but compiz-fusion is very slow T.T
<Assid> m4st3r: nvidia?
<Assid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m4st3r> GMA900 graphic c
<Assid> hrmm.. dunno abou tthat
<gareth_> kweather is part of kdetoys
<m4st3r> ??
<m4st3r> do you now about that?
<m4st3r> -_-;;
<Axis> gareth_: thanks again :)
<Urilock> i need some serious help
<Urilock> sometimes i start up with a non-graphical login etc
<craig> thanks naught101 for the link
<naught101> no worries
<craig> does anyone know if I can install linuxmce via a download off the net or do I have to burn to CD and install off that?
<craig> appears I need to install off CD over a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.04
<saylar> hey
<craig> that would be a pain
<Urilock> is there a ubuntu section to this irc?
<Urilock> #ubuntu ?
<fkm> yes?
<fkm> and many more
<SlimeyPe1e> Urilock: yes
<saylar> i got a question regarding the performance of compiz with emerald. apparently my laptop just gets 20 frames. it is a 3ghz, 2 GB and a nvidia gforce Go with only 64MB
<Urilock> ok
<fkm> Urilock: I found 6655 Channels with either ubuntu in the topic or channel name ;)
<saylar> sould i get more, or is it as high as it gets with that graphicscard?
<trekdanne> saylar: hmm not familar with composite manager. maybe you'll get more responses in #ubuntu-effecs tho
<saylar> oh, thx, trekdanne
<alexandros> hey guys is KTorrent good?
<alexandros> is it as fast as UTorrent?
<SlimeyPe1e> I like it. Some people find that it hogs resources though.
<alexandros> oh
<SlimeyPe1e> dunno, never used utorrent
<berkes> alexandros: its not slower then others.
<alexandros> 'aight
<alexandros> :D
<berkes> but it does indeed eat resources often. here it abuses 20% of the CPU when dl-ing fast
<fkm> I for my part don't like the interface as much as that of azureus ;)
<saylar> i'm using a somehow modded version of torrentflux, tf-b4rt.
<saylar> webinterface, support for rss feeds.
<saylar> really nice piece of software
<trekdanne> yea torrentflux is nice
<trekdanne> but i like ktorrent too (when it doesn't crash) :P
<saylar> trekdanne, you know what is going on with the torrentflux homepage?
<saylar> apparentyl it is not even in the dns cache anymore
<trekdanne> heh? strange
<saylar> yeah, that's what i thougt too
<Nuscly> lastest ktorrent is verry fast and stable
<Nuscly> even after few days of use
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i use wine + utorrent
<Assid> brilliant
<naught101> anyone here familiar with kmilo?
<m4st3r> hey what is "Super" key?
<naught101> and/or know if the kubuntu volume OSD is the same as the standard KDE one?
<m4st3r> window key?
<naught101> m4st3r: I want to know that too
<m4st3r> T.T
<miles_> m4st3r: yes window key
<m4st3r> do not run .
<m4st3r> T.T
<Assid> c-f was one of the reasons i upgraded to gutsy
<Assid> may not have been a very smart move.. cause now openoffice is broken
<Assid> hehe
<hero> c-f?
<Assid> compiz-fusion
<hero> ah
<hero> i upgraded to feisty to get emerald to work
<Aondo> not forced to use gutsy tho hehe
<goban_> help my windows dont have maximize, close etc buttons :(
<saylar> ah, what is the name of the quake-like terminal again?
<saylar> anyone knows it?
<goban_> yanuake?
<saylar> something like yakuka
<saylar> ah, thx
<goban_> yakuake
<hero> goban_: restart your wm
<hero> maybe a widget loading problem
<goban_> i have programs i dont want to close now, how do i do that without closing
<hero> what wm are you using?
<hero> kde?
<hero> actually, i'd finish your work in those other windows first
<hero> then logout
<goban_> ah fixed
<torusy> hej
<torusy> kul
<hero> goban_: how'd you fix it?
<torusy> you take the cord and put it in the outlet
<goban_> new session
* genii sips a coffee and tries to wake up
<japaya> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<japaya> does anyone know a good tutorial to run mozilla w32 with wine so it supports flash, rplayer, etc... I've found a tutorial about this earlier this week but lost it :s
<clcar> canal en espaol
<martijn81> japaya: firefox supports flash
<andresjim> un cnal en espaol
<hero> konqueror supports flash
<kaminix> for i in */*.flac ; do md5sum "$i" >> "$i".md5sum ; done <---- Any ideas how to change this to make one checksum for each directory?
<kaminix> Ah, nm, think I got it.
<japaya> martijn81: I know but when I tried to install the apps from adept manager to support it I just can't get the flash in FF working
<lewis_> OH MY GOD
<basfrank> Hi everyone!
<japaya> and then I found a how to about installing some activeX simulators and then it worked
<hero> there is no god
<martijn81> japaya: it should work in feisty fawn (i have it working)
<basfrank> I need some help with realplayer 10 and konqueror 3.5.6
<andresjim> como hago para ir a un canal en espaol
<basfrank> someone please tell me how to integrate realplayer in konqueror. it works fine with firefox, but konqueror still uses kaffeine for rm streams
<japaya> martijn81: so you just install FF from the adept manager and you can view flash movies etc right away?
<hero> basfrank: check your file associations in konqueror
<hero> for a given filetype, you create an application hierarchy as to what app gets to play the file
<kaminix> New question. How do I make "for i in * ; do md5sum "$i"/*flac >> "$i"/checksum.md5sum ; done" not try and browse my spawn_checksums file (looks ugly in the output)?
<martijn81> japaya: yeah, i needed to reload firefox i think but after that it worked
<martijn81> work in konqueror too
<basfrank> hero: will it work in an external player window or in the web page?
<martijn81> *works
<hero> basfrank: it should play in the webpage
<japaya> martijn81: I know, konqueror is nice but doens't seem to support some html/css standards or something like that :s
<basfrank> hero: i'll try, thx hero
<hero> good luck!
<japaya> by the way, I've got beryl running but when I minimize a window the animation goes well but about 4cm above the underside of my menubar the animation freeze and after a short time it just flashes away
<japaya> does anyone know if this is a know bug or misconfiguration?
<hero> japaya: try #beryl-effects
<japaya> ok thx
<hero> i think that's what it's called
<hero> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hero> #ubuntu-effects
<japaya> yeah beryl-effects was pretty empty :p
<hero> heh, sorry
<hero> i decided not to run beryl or compiz anymore
<buz> mhh gutsy desktop cd dumps me to busybox
<japaya> why not?
<andresjim> como hago para cambiar de canal
<BluesKaj> japaya, eye candy is a secondary consideration here, support is for systems that need real help , not window dressing probs :)
<hero> !es > andresjim
<japaya> hehe I understand, but I was just wondering and since I didn't know an other channel to ask this question... :)
<martijn81> japaya: i agree firefox is better in some cases, but it should work with both
<martijn81> i use flash-nonfree version 9 i think
<hero> the channel ubotu gave you should be fine
<BluesKaj> japaya, if you stick around someone with beryl experience might logon
<japaya> martijn81: yes, I've just started FF and it works perfectly... yesterday it didn't want to load any of the flash animations :s
<japaya> BluesKaj: well, it's not so urgent. I would actually like to ask someone with beryl experience if it is possible to run windows on a seperate desktop
<japaya> but I'll look this up on google first :)
<BluesKaj> japaya, http://www.google.com/linux
<japaya> Haha, that actually works!
<japaya> thanks BluesKaj
<goban> how do i make programs automatically start when i login
<trekdanne> $HOME/.kde/Autostart
<genii> put a shortcut to them in ~/.kde/Autostart
<genii> heh
<dhq> guys well when is kde 4 gonna release i can wait ..... is beta safe
<hero> beta is never safe, dude
<hero> that's why it's beta
<steinerhippo> yes, i also wanted to say that, to slow^^
<liu> KDE
<liu>  sudo apt-get install kde sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
* hero looks at liu
<hero> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<liu> 
<Blauhaut> Hello
<Blauhaut> i am using ubuntu 7.04
<Blauhaut> is it posible to change my x interface to kubuntu ?
<Blauhaut> all with my configurations ?
<liu> OKYOU TYPE SUDO APTGET INSTALL KUBUNTUDESKTOP
<Blauhaut> liu; what about my all configuration files ?
* hero looks at liu
<runlevelten> liu. Why, did he ask how to get bash: SUDO: command not found ?
<Blauhaut> For an example i am using ubuntu + compiz fusion
<BluesKaj> Blauhaut, install kubuntu-desktop
<Blauhaut> do i need to install the fusion again when i download  kubuntu-dekstop ?
<liu> sudo
<liu> don`t type SUDO
<Blauhaut> guys i know have to chance it
<Blauhaut> i am just asking what will be the problems ?
<runlevelten> bash: APT: command not found
<runlevelten> ;P
<Blauhaut> any help ?
<steinerhippo> no capital letters in apt
<BluesKaj> we don't worry much about compiz, fusion or beryl here ...you'll have to take your chances :)
<liu> apt
<liu> ok?
<runlevelten> basically, bash is a tad case sensitive, Blauhaut
<runlevelten> Blauhaut: No.
<Blauhaut> runlevelten; what no ?
<liu> I am a chinese,you are foreigners?
<runlevelten> <Blauhaut> do i need to install the fusion again when i download  kubuntu-dekstop ?
<Blauhaut> ok i am downloading it now
<runlevelten> liu: No. You are a foreigner. This is the English-speaking channel :)
<runlevelten> heh
<steinerhippo> :D
<andresjim> como hago para crear una nueva secion en kubuntu
<runlevelten> Nobody's a foreigner on the interwebs really.
<runlevelten> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> !es | andresjim
<ubotu> andresjim: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<liu> who are using KDE4
<steinerhippo> not yet, don't really want to use beta, i'm pretty new to kubuntu, so^^
<liu> kde have more softwares than gnome
<llutz> more != better
<trekdanne> liu: i'm using KDE4 on my "development" machine
<steinerhippo> yes, i use kubuntu, but not kde4
<trekdanne> hmm the gnome project doesn't include everything using the gtk+ libraries
<Blauhaut> is it posible to have both ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<steinerhippo> yes
<liu> OK
<trekdanne> Blauhaut: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<steinerhippo> but not sure evry program will work on evry desktop environment
<Blauhaut> i know it but sometimes i need work in gnome so
<trekdanne> !find ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Found: edubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<Blauhaut> is it posible to decide which interface i am going to work in ?
<frax> anyone have an idea what could be wrong with my wireless networkcard? I have installed the drivers and enabled it, but I only get 2 network interfaces.. loopback and eth0 which is the "cable"-card..
<Blauhaut> how can i set which one is default ?
<Blauhaut> at login screen ?
<steinerhippo> i'm not sure know, but i think you can choose on login screen
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo; ups that is super :)
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo;  i am downloading kubuntu-desktop right now
<Blauhaut> so in my next login there will be KDE choose too
<Blauhaut> when i log in KDE
<steinerhippo> as i said i'm not sure
<Blauhaut> do i need to set up compix-fusion again ?
<japaya> does anyone use the seveas packages?
<Blauhaut> or is it going to work ?
<steinerhippo> but there is a posibility for sure that you can decide at login screen
<tobias> hi guys
<japaya> I can't connect to the seveas servers to update apt for some reason...
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo;  what about the fusion ?
<tobias> Blauhaut: are you asking about how to start with xgl?
<steinerhippo> i think all progs will be still there, it's only desktop environment that you change
<sebrezil> is there a way to increase the mouse touchpamouse.  its drving me crazyd sensitivity in kubuntu.  it takes 3 scrolls to get across the screen and tends to click on things while Im trying tomove the
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo; thats ok i got it now
<sebrezil> ahhhh
<Blauhaut> tobias; steinerhippo get me thank you so much
<sebrezil> it did it again
<steinerhippo> now, he want's to know if he has to reistall compiz fusoin if he installs kde-desktop on ubuntu
<sebrezil> and screwed up my post. lol
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo; yes that is what i am talking about :)
<sebrezil> is there a way to increase the mouse touchpad sensitivity in kubuntu.  it takes 3 scrolls to get across the screen and tends to click on things while Im trying to move the mouse
<sebrezil> ok thats better
<tobias> erm
<tobias> well
<tobias> Blauhaut: you got to install compiz-kde then
<tobias> because so far you probably only installed compiz-gnome
<Blauhaut> tobias; ups
<Blauhaut> tobias; ok wait for kubuntu download :)
<tobias> okay =)
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo; after the command = sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Blauhaut> i am just going to restart my ubuntu heh ?
<aaron_> well. i finally switched to kde from gnome.
<aaron_> it's so much nicer.
<sebrezil> Blauhaut: and try out the aquamarine theme. it works with native kde themes
<tobias> you might only restart your x-server but.. I personally like hardware restarts better ;)
<Blauhaut> tobias; ok i will
<Blauhaut> sebrezil; ups ?
<steinerhippo> yes, x server would be enough, but as tobias said^^
<Blauhaut> aaron_;  which one is better ?
<tobias> Blauhaut: after the installation in finished just do sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<tobias> and maybe you need to do some apt-get update after it as well
<tobias> that should work it =)
<steinerhippo> and don't forget apt-get upgrade^^
<Blauhaut> tobias; i need fusion so do i need the download the package compiz-kde ?
<aaron_> Blauhaut: I'm much more happy with kde.
<Blauhaut> aaron_; i hope i will be too :)
<tobias> Blauhaut: dont you have already installed the whole compiz-fusion packages ?
<aaron_> yeah. just being able to customize the way konqueror works.
<japaya> tobias: do you know something more about the seveas packages? I've tried to download the packages from several adresses but it seems I just can't connect to the servers for some reason :s
<Blauhaut> tobias; dunno i am just using it in gnome ? how can i check it ? if i have all packages or not ?
<tobias> japaya: its because you probably didnt apt-get update
<BluesKaj> gnome isn't my cuppa tea , it's too different for an old windows guy like me
<tobias> do it and he will get the packages
<aaron_> Does anyone know how to change the size of the icons down by the clock? they eat a lot of real estate and don't do much for me.
<tobias> bla
<tobias> Blauhaut: all packages are the same but compiz-gnome and compiz-kde
<tobias> so if you ran compiz on gnome you only need that package (compiz-kde)
<japaya> tobias: I did, it messages "404 not found" for all servers...
<tobias> sorry I got to go for some minutes
<Blauhaut> tobias; ok i will download it too after sudo apt-get update ..
<Blauhaut> is that will be ok ?
<tobias> yep
<tobias> great
<tobias> =)
<Blauhaut> ok thanks :)
<Blauhaut> go on apt-get download it quick !
<tobias> japaya: sorry I got to go real quick - I hope I can get back later and maybe help you then :)
<tobias> later
<reagleBRKLN> in feisty juk, what happend to "guess tag info from Internet" (musicbrainz)?
<japaya> tobias: Ok nice thanks you :-)
<reagleBRKLN> is there a nice/rec'd application for tagging and renaming files if juk can't do it anymore
<japaya> I was able to download the file but it's a .deb file I'll have to look up on how opening that
<japaya> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<aaron_> japaya: sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<steinerhippo> there's the answer :D
<japaya> cool thanks :)
<aaron_> :)
<hero> or you can do sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<aaron_> what's the area called by the clock?
<steinerhippo> like aaron_ said
<miles_> does anyone here program in actionscript 3.0 or flex?
<Blauhaut> i really love buntu :) it does not mather if it is ubuntu or kubuntu, xubuntu
<Blauhaut> edubuntu :)
<Blauhaut> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Blauhaut> i just heard that there is a mubuntu too for muslims
<Blauhaut> !mubumtu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mubumtu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steinerhippo> :D
<Blauhaut> !ubuntume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steinerhippo> but there is one for multimedia things
<Blauhaut> UbuntuME stands for Ubuntu Muslim Edition. Ubuntu Muslim Edition is a free, open source operating system based on the popular Ubuntu Linux.
<aaron_> i like the idea of mythbuntu.
<Blauhaut> aaron_; oww what i sthat
<SlimeyPe1e> !ubuntumce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntumce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blauhaut> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<steinerhippo> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo;  i already tried Ubuntu studio but it is just downlaod and installed me lots of audio packages
<japaya> Site Temporarily Unavailable
<Blauhaut> no interface or other think chance
<steinerhippo> ok
<kruemel_> hallo, ich fhre folgenden behelf aus: rpm -i blablabal.rpm und bekomme folgende fehlermeldung: qt is needed by blablabla
<Blauhaut> kruemel_;  is that a new english sentence ?
<steinerhippo> hi, ich glaube wenn du nochmal auf englsisch schreiben wrdest, wrden dich mehr verstehen
<steinerhippo> @ kruemel
<kruemel_> oh :D im sry
<llutz> !de | kruemel_
<ubotu> kruemel_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de | kruemel_
<RadiantFire> that was not a support request guys
<Blauhaut> kruemel_; do you need to install some .rpm packages ?
<kruemel_> hello, i typed this into the console: rpm -i blablabal.rpm but i get that error: qt is needed by blablabla
<Blauhaut> kruemel_; we use .deb files on ubuntu
<Blauhaut> !deb | kruemel_
<ubotu> kruemel_: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<llutz> kruemel_: *ubuntu uses .deb not rpm, so try to get a .deb of your program and install
<kruemel_> ubotum llutz: ok thx
<steinerhippo> yes, .rmp is suse and i also think other, but don't know
<Blauhaut> kruemel_;  try to find and  download .deb file for installination
<aaron_> rpm is red hat.
<steinerhippo> ok, thx, suse also uses it
<aaron_> deb is debian based.
<Blauhaut> kruemel_; if you do not find it let me know
<aaron_> yup
<SlimeyPe1e> Redhat Package Management
<Blauhaut> kruemel_;  than i will show you how to install .rpm packages
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kruemel_> Blauhaut: there are only .rpm and src.rpm files..
<Blauhaut> kruemel_;
<Blauhaut> kruemel_;   $ sudo apt-get install alien
<Blauhaut> at console
<kruemel_> Blauhaut: i have it
<llutz> kruemel_: what app?
<Blauhaut> kruemel_; so
<Blauhaut> sudo alien -d package-name.rpm
<Blauhaut> it will change it to .deb file
<Blauhaut> but it is not a heallty way
<aaron_> it's probably safer to just get the source files.
<Blauhaut> yes
<Blauhaut> maybe you should need to get sources and compile tham on buntu
<kruemel_> blauhaut: okay, right so
<aaron_> danngit. the only thing i'm not happy with, and research says you can't change it, is the size of the icons in the task tray
<kruemel_> Blauhaut: and now doubleklick=?
<Blauhaut> !deb  kruemel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb  kruemel_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blauhaut> !deb | kruemel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blauhaut> !deb | kruemel_
<ubotu> kruemel_: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<aaron_> that information thing is like a bright light to a 2 year old.
<Blauhaut> aaron_; :)
<kaminix> How do I extract an audiofile from a videofile using mplayer? mplayer <file> -aid 1 (it has two) -dumpaudio -dumpfile <file>.mp3 gives an unplayable file.
<kruemel_> blauhaut, ubotu: thx
<Blauhaut> kruemel_; than double click it
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo; do i need to chance source.list when i am changing to kubuntu ?
<steinerhippo> no, don't think so
<steinerhippo> when i do apt-get update, he also uses ubuntu servers
<steinerhippo> ubuntu source lists, i think the are the same, an example, firefox for gnome or kde is the same
<steinerhippo> i also have in my firefox info :"Firefox/2.0.0.6 (Ubuntu-feisty)" altough i'm using kubuntu
<SlimeyPe1e> kubuntu is ubuntu. They're identical in every way - they just come with different packages installed by default.
<tobias> okay guys, I manages to be back for some minutes :)
<steinerhippo> yes, structure and all that is the same
<BluesKaj> ubuntu & kubuntu use the same repositories
<steinerhippo> different desktop environments
<BluesKaj> just check your sources.list
<tobias> Blauhaut: did it work?
<tsunade> kubuntu have more bougs
<tsunade> :|
<tsunade> bugs
<tobias> japaya: any questions left? :)
<tsunade> :|
<steinerhippo> @ BluesKaj: thx, just what i thought
<Blauhaut> tobias; still downloading :(
<zipper> SlimeyPe1e, then they arent exactly identical in every way now are they? =P
<zblach> ok. a bit of weirdness. since updating xine, i can no longer get video from avis. what gives?
<zipper> zblach, i tend to use vlc for playing all video-files since it "just works"
<steinerhippo> me too
<zblach> zipper: also with vlc
<BluesKaj> zblach, W32codecs
<zblach> and I have w32codecs
<zipper> W32codecs shouldnt be needed with vlc afaik
<zblach> regardless
<SlimeyPe1e> zipper: well ok, they're identical in every way except for one very trivial one ;p
<trekdanne> mplayer + w32codecs = win
<zblach> "Profile value 2 is forbidden (and WMV3 Complex Profile is unsupported)
<zblach> "
<zipper> but dont know zblach, havent played around with xine much
<BluesKaj> wasn't referring to vlc
<zblach> works with mplayer tho'
<zipper> SlimeyPe1e, well its not really as trivial as you make it be, there are unique issues/bugs/whatever for both distros, but yeah.... generally they're the same
<zipper> trekdanne, can you watch videos on stage6.divx.com with mplayer?
<tobias> anyone can tell me why my Si
<tobias> erm
<tobias> anyone can tell me why my Super-key doesnt work anymore ?
<zipper> super-key?
<tobias> Windowskey
<zipper> well, because it's useless? =) Or you have a broken keyboard perhaps?
<trekdanne> zipper: dunno sec
<tobias> zipper:  ._. I need it for amarok e.g.
<tobias> because all the global hotkeys work with the super-key
<zipper> trekdanne, i ask cus' i've tried to make them work, but with little luck. I know its possible using automatix, but i'd rather not go there
<GuHhH> hello, im having a problem trying to umount a device, it says its busy. i tried -f to force umount, but the problem persists. what can be done?
<zipper> tobias, hmm i see. Well, i would guess you would have to look at the inputDevice "keyboard" section in your /etc/xorg.conf
<tobias> zipper: but I dont get any idea what should have happened tonight when my pc was turned off because I didnt change anything ;)
<tobias> and all the other keys still work
<Blauhaut> tobias;  do you know where is the beryl-manager conf file ?
<zipper> trekdanne, did it work?
<tobias> Blauhaut: because of what ?
<genii> GuHhH: Make sure you are not inside the directory it was mounted to and the file manager is not trying to show it's contents when you umount it
<tobias> Blauhaut: you are using compiz-fusion, dont you ?
<GuHhH> genii thanks, i solve it :)
<tobias> *aren't you
<Blauhaut> tobias;  just my friend ask :)
<genii> GuHhH: :)
<Blauhaut> tobias; nothing to do with just he wants to know :)
<genii> tobias: Make any weird xmodmap changes lately?
<tobias> Blauhaut: sorry no, I dont exactly know
<Blauhaut> okki
<Snake> how do I start mysql on kubuntu?
<tobias> genii: not that I knew... what could be such a change for example ?
<speaker219> snake: should be the same as regular ubuntu
<jaxon_> is it normal to be able to play rmvb files on realplayer ONLY...because on kaffine sound is missing when rmvb files are played....cheers
<genii> tobias If you manually did something like that you would definitely know :)
<stdin> Blauhaut: ~/.beryl/settings
<trekdanne> zipper: no actually not with konqueror
<Snake> speaker219: which is what?
<steinerhippo> ehm @Blauhaut, in home dir is a hidden folder called .beryl and there is a settings file, don't know if you mean that one
<Snake> The method I know isnt there
<trekdanne> zipper: don't have firefox installed ...
<steinerhippo> oh, stdin, faster than me^^
<zipper> trekdanne, okay, thanks
<Snake> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start usually works
<speaker219> snake: did you try sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<speaker219> huh
<speaker219> hmm
<speaker219> hold on snake
<Blauhaut> steinerhippo; thanks
<Blauhaut> stdin; thank you too :)
<zipper> jaxon_, rmvb failes are evil... but you can use vlc to play them i believe
<zipper> failes?
<zipper> format
<zipper> blah
<jaxon_> also helix player is supposed to play rmvb files but i get the messaging saying it's missing 'audio/x-pn-realaudio
<jaxon_> zipper: vlc doesnt seem to work with rmvb files
<zipper> jaxon_, no? =/
<genii> tobias anyhow, you can see what is mapped where by: xmodmap -pk | more
<stdin> zipper: you use the mplayer plugin ?
<speaker219> Snake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<zipper> stdin, ehrm, for that divx player thing to work? Yeah
<zipper> but it doesnt work though =/
<speaker219> zipper: are you trying to get divx to play inside firefox?
<zipper> speaker219, i am
<stdin> zipper: it's bug in the post install of either mozilla-mplayer or firefox, but I put the fix here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33939/
<speaker219> zipper: do you have the totem-mozilla plugin installed?
<zipper> speaker219, so i can use sites like stage6.divx.com
<speaker219> yeah, I installed the totem-mozilla plugin and stage6 works
<zipper> stdin, uh, i'll take a look, thanks
<stdin> zipper: put those command in a console and restart firefox and it'll work
<Snake> heh
<Snake> speaker219: seems I didnt get the server end of it, just the client
<Snake> whoops
<zipper> speaker219, too bad i already have totem-mozilla =S
<speaker219> hmm that's weird
<speaker219> zipper, what do you see when you go to a stage6 video?
<zipper> speaker219, take a look at what stdin pasted
<zipper> it seems like a regular bug that should be fixed soon-ish
<speaker219> zipper: yeah, that's mplayer, I don't really use mplayer
<speaker219> zipper, go to about:plugins
<speaker219> do you see anything about divx there?
<zipper> i prefer mplayer over totem any day
<speaker219> zipper: meh ;)
<zipper> stdin, your sym-links... they dont point anywhere?
<trekdanne> totem = gnome xine interface ?
<trekdanne> long time since I used gnome
<zipper> stdin, if the files should just be created, why not use 'touch' ?
<stdin> zipper: they do point to somewhere, they point to the relevant files in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<trekdanne> stdin, i think you forgot the trailing dot
<stdin> trekdanne: you don't need the dot
<zipper> stdin, isnt the syntax: 'ln -s <name-of-symlink> <where-it-points-to>' ?
<stdin> zipper: no, other way round
<genii> zipper revered
<genii> bah typo plus late
<zipper> =)
<zipper> okay, thanks a lot
<stdin> if you don't specify the name of the link, then it will use the filename of the target in the directory you are in
<stdin> ^ for those that don't know
<trekdanne> ah kk good to know
<Blauhaut> tobias; last 5 min
<Alloosh> hi all, yesterday I installed kubuntu, and when turned my computer on it had problem with the x server
<steinerhippo> what problems?
<Alloosh> now iam reinstalling again and it asks me to choose between gdm and kdm, which one to use?
<speaker219> Alloosh, did you edit the xorg.conf file?
<Alloosh> now iam using fresh install of the whole ubuntu, so which to choose gdm or kdm?
<Blauhaut> Alloosh; do you want to use gnome or kde ?
<cruces> hi
<speaker219> Alloosh, personally, I use GDM, but you can use whatever you want. I assume kdm is perferred here because it is KDE. And please don't say things more than once. We'll answer you eventually.
<Blauhaut> cruces;  hiya
<cruces> help convmv
<tobias> Blauhaut: you are getting closer =)
<speaker219> GDM has more themes because it is more popular, and it can launch KDE, XFCE, or GNOME, whichever you perfer.
<genii> Alloosh: for KDE, kdm is best
<Blauhaut> tobias;  so exited :)
<speaker219> genii: if you don't mind me asking, what advantages does kdm have over gdm?
<cruces> problem with convmv, please help me
<stdin> speaker219: kdm  can launch those DEs too
<Blauhaut> cruces; ask your question , problem
<frax> quick question, where do I configure "grep" to not be case sensitive?
<cruces> alquien habla espaol?
<genii> speaker219: unified aesthetics with your default wm if it's kde :)
<Alloosh> I took kdm and hope that I wont get the same problem as before, it just wouldnt let me see my screen, everything was swapped. I know that all was there but couldnt see it
<stdin> frax: grep -i
<speaker219> stdin: meh ;P i installed ubuntu, and that's what it came with, so i'm just sticking to it. plus it has more themes because it is more popular.
<stdin> frax: see the grep manpage "man grep"
<Alloosh> how to switch to gdm if I get problem with the kdm?
<BluesKaj> !es | cruces
<ubotu> cruces: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> speaker219: how do you know it has more themes?
<speaker219> most of you guys probably just installed kubuntu, but i started with ubuntu, and installed the kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages to see which one i liked out of all of them, and now i stick with KDE
<cruces> thanks ubotu
<speaker219> stdin: i went to theme sites
<frax> stdin: ty.. btw I dont know if you remember my question from yesterday about my wireless card that didnt work, I downloaded the gutsy tribe4 live cd, but it didnt work either... any tips? thanks
<tobias> Blauhaut: whisper me when you are doing the compiz part please, wanna know how it goes on ;)
<speaker219> frax: what model do you have? you may need ndiswrapper
<genii> Alloosh: If you end up wanting gdm instead afterwards it's no biggie to swap them
<Blauhaut> tobias;  ok i will
<stdin> frax: was that with the intel pro one?
<frax> stdin: yes
<frax> stdin: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Alloosh> genii: great but how to swap?
<genii> Alloosh: you just: sudo apt-get remove kdm   and then sudo apt-get install gdm
<speaker219> frax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169593
<steinerhippo> is it really nessecary to remove kdm? @ genii
<stdin> frax: I don't know then, it's strange because you have the driver installed and active. all I can think of is that it's somehow switched off
<aaron_> Alloosh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<genii> Alloosh: then start it by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aaron_> that'll ask you which one you want to use
<Alloosh> great genii, thanks guuys will go for it now
<speaker219> stdin: do you recommend gdm or kdm?
<speaker219> stdin: also, will kdm automatically detect my GNOME and Xfce installations?
<stdin> speaker219: if you have a choice?
<frax> speaker219:  thanks, will check it out
<genii> steinerhippo: No, but it avoids needing dpkg-reconfigure xorg   and so on
<steinerhippo> oh, didn't know @genii
<stdin> speaker219: both will detect whatever DEs you have
<speaker219> okay
<genii> steinerhippo: when you have only 1 in, it will want to use that by default normally
<speaker219> how do i change from gdm -> kdm? i have them both installed already
<aaron_> speaker219:
<steinerhippo> ok genii
<speaker219> aaron_:
<aaron_> speaker219:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<stdin> speaker219: just that gdm allows for the shutdown menu in gnome but not kde and vice versa too (seems to be a persistent bug)
<genii> bah afk,work (they are yelling now)
<speaker219> stdin: so i just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<speaker219> stdin: i remember disabling KDM in the services configuration panel, should i enable it
<aaron_> yes.
<aaron_> and yes.
<stdin> ^ what aaron_ said
<genii> back
<genii> steinerhippo: if you have gdm and kdm in, you can select which by just: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  it will prompt you for which to use
<speaker219> meh, i'm worried about screwing it up, so i'm gonna stick with gdm, sorry to bother you guys ;(
<aaron_> speaker219: it's easy.
<genii> speaker219: See above :)
<speaker219> what's the command for the services configuration? i think its a gnome settings thing but KDE doesn't have one
<steinerhippo> oh ok, all fine, thx genii, i now only use kdm, i don't think that i'll use both in the closer future, but thx for the info
<speaker219> nevermind, its sudo services-admin
<stdin> kde has it in system settings > advanced > system services
<speaker219> alright, now i'm just going to restart :P
<Urilock> #ubuntu
<frax> stdin: It cant be that I have several drivers and not using the correct one? .. does this provide any good information? http://pastebin.com/dd08a014
<speaker219> ok
<speaker219> well
<speaker219> kdm worked
<speaker219> except it didn't have my all wonderful theme i picked for gdm :P where can i find themes for kdm?
<Blauhaut> tobias;  just finished
<speaker219> where do i put KDM themes?
<stdin> frax: have you filed a bug report yet?
<stdin> speaker219: use the theme installer?
<tobias> Blauhaut: with kubuntu install ?
<Blauhaut> tobias; yes i am just finished
<tobias> kde-desktop respectively
<tobias> great
<Blauhaut> do i need to update now or after restart ?
<frax> stdin: no.. at where?
<tobias> mhm just try getting compiz-kde
<Blauhaut> ok
<stdin> frax: you have feisty ?
<frax> stdin: yes
<Blauhaut> tobias;  i think i need both libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig and compiz-kde
<tobias> erm Blauhaut I do have compiz fusion running right now and I never got something like that libcompiz thing
<Blauhaut> tobias;  is that a compiz fusion ?
<speaker219> Does anybody know if its possible to have something start at startup without the stupid little bouncing icon thing on your cursor and the `Loading "whatever"` thing in the taskbar?
<Blauhaut> tobias;  ?
<stdin> frax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug
<tobias> is what a compiz fusion ?
<Blauhaut> tobias;  the compiz that you are using now
<Blauhaut> :)
<tobias> yes
<speaker219> Epiphany
<Blauhaut> ok i am done with compiz-kde
<tobias> okai
<Blauhaut> restart now or somethink to do ?
<tobias> try "compiz --replace"
<Blauhaut> tobias; i am on gnome now :)
<tobias> oh
<tobias> ._.
<tobias> well then restart
<Blauhaut> shutdown now :)
<tobias> and log in with kde
<Blauhaut> ok
<tobias> good luck ;)
<Blauhaut> see ya bye
<Blauhaut> thanks
<fkm__> What graphics card would you recommend for (K)Ubuntu? I guess an ATI, but which one? I've learned since that the statements on the official pages are not always to be trusted :(
<tobias> fkm__: there nothing I can say about that because you simply cant answer such a question
<tobias> if you dont want to play but only work with it you only need a low budget graphics card
<BluesKaj> fkm__, ATI is not well supported in Linux , Nvidia or Intel is better
<tobias> I personally do have an ATI but after spending some time I got everything working fine
<coreymon77> fkm__: for linux support, i find nvidia is usually the easiest
<runlevelten> fkm__: I wouldn't recommend ATI. I've never known anyone recommend ATI at all, ever.
<winbond> is anyone here good with electronics or electricity?
<fkm__> I want to play. But it doesn't need to be the latest model. Just something I can play games like HL2 with.
<runlevelten> I have ATI, and I wouldn't recommend it.
<runlevelten> If you want to play games, then forget ATI right away.
<BluesKaj> tobias, yes , same here , but it's a PITA and lucky i don't care about Beryl or Compiz
<fkm__> Yes, I got an ATI card in my PC and notebook. And I'm disappointed :|
<runlevelten> Specifically windows games, they have nasty unfixable and drastic crashes.
<runlevelten> Try playing Oblivion in wine on an nvidia, then on an ati card, and you'll notice the difference.
<runlevelten> When the ATI crashes instantly every single time because of memory problems in the driver.
<runlevelten> well, memory and/or gl extensions.
<stdin> fkm__: if you want to get a graphics card, go for nvidia just about all of them are supported (except for the extremely old)
<timo_> hi
<tobias> BluesKaj: I am running compiz fusion and it works great =)
<timo_> how do i edit my interfaces file
<timo_> so that my wlan connects automatically to my access point at startup?
<BluesKaj> tobias, which ati card ?
<stdin> timo_: why not use the GUI
<tobias> mobility radeon x1400
<runlevelten> tobias: you don't have everything working fine if you have an ati card.
<timo_> which GUI?
<tobias> runlevelten: yes I am
<stdin> timo_: KMenu > system settings > network
<voln> I have installed Amarok 1.4.5
<voln> I know that now Amaarok is 1.4.6.
<voln> How can I update a latest version of Amarok?
<boris_> adept should automaticaly update it
<fkm__> I got HL1 and so of course CS aswell as ET and Q3 to work somewhat good with my ATI Raedon 9800 XT and the fglrx drivers (but not with the official HOWTO).
<runlevelten> 3d effects work surprisingly well with the OSS drivers, and sometimes even with fglrx. your basic quake engine stuff will run through fglrx.
<Blauhaut> up
<Blauhaut> s
<Blauhaut> :OP
<runlevelten> Coverage of OpenGL is *GARBAGE* with fglrx in my experience.
<stdin> voln: there may be kubuntu.org packages for feisty, check http://kubuntu.org/packages
<fkm__> But not games like HL2 and the Quake4 and Doom3 demos run crappy even on the lowest quality and 800x600 :(
<BluesKaj> actaully the latest amarok is 1.4.7
<voln> i have fiesty 7.04
<timo_> stdin: i tried that. but it doesn't save my settings. instead it complains about a bad default gateway"
<BluesKaj> requires KDE 3.5.7 , voln
<runlevelten> Try developing 3D stuff with ATi/fglrx as one of your targets, and finding every second little thing that works everywhere else breaks through fglrx.
<runlevelten> Anyway, my advice is steer clear until something is done about it.
<stdin> timo_: are you comfortable with the interfaces file?
<voln> 1.4.5.6 for 3.5 kde
<timo_> yeah i am
<timo_> just tell me what to put in
<stdin> timo_: press Alt-F2 and put in: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<timo_> stdin: done
<BluesKaj> tobias, i have an onboard x200G , not exactly a hiend card :)
<timo_> stdin: my interface is wlan0
<tobias> BluesKaj: hehe true ^_
<BluesKaj> tobias, but I'm satisfied to be able to use google earth etc ...games , i don't care about
<tobias> same here
<kubuntu> Anyone know what's the problem with ubuntu servers (5 out of 8) being hacked? are the security updates comprimised? packages comprimised?
<stdin> kubuntu: uh, no ubuntu servers were hacked
<timo_> stdin: where do I find the information on whta to put in the interfaces file? I already added wireless-essid. what more do I have to add. I use WEP
<MrBougo> hay there
<kubuntu> Story> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/08/16/ubuntu_pulls_compromised_servers/
<MrBougo> where can i get a list of all the boot parameters of the CD?
<MrBougo> witht he explanation
<MrBougo> like quiet, splash and stuff
<stdin> kubuntu: there were some *community* ran sites (for loco teams etc) that were slightly compromised but NO ubuntu servers
<stdin> kubuntu: no matter what FUD you read on theregister
<kubuntu> phew! - I was worried...
<stdin> kubuntu: rely on trusted sources, if any ubuntu server was compromised, it would be removed
<stdin> timo_: I'm not 100% sure, have a look in the man interfaces
<genii> fearmongers
<BluesKaj> kubuntu, now would be a good time to change your nick
<buz> mhh i have no sound on my new laptop?
<buz> on gutsy
* genii hands out coffee to all that want some
<stdin> buz: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<buz> stdin: thx
<ubuntu> Hi
<MrBougo> there are always loads of connect/disconnects here
<stdin> MrBougo: yep, that's IRC for you
<aaron_> irc is a big place :)
<MrBougo> i know
<MrBougo> oh ok there are 383 ppl here
<MrBougo> i'm used to ~40 ppl
<stdin> also happens when peoples connection "hickups"
<speaker219> How dare you
<speaker219> HOW DARE YOU
<speaker219> ITS `hiccups`
* stdin spells 'hickups' however he pleases 
* speaker219 spells everything besides `hiccups` however he pleases
<winbond> dooglus: im trying to mod a old cellphone charger for my mp3 player, its .1v and 70mv over the stock one, id like to know if thats a signifficant difference
<MrBougo> this chanel overloads my cpu :p
<MrBougo> bye
<winbond> im trying to mod a old cellphone charger for my mp3 player, its .1v and 70mv over the stock one, id like to know if thats a signifficant difference
<stdin> winbond: ask in #kubuntu-offtopic (or #ubuntu-offtopic for a more active channel)
<jhutchins> winbond: Can't be both .1v and .07v over.
<genii> amps <> volts
<jhutchins> genii: Yes, but which?
<genii> jhutchins: I imagine 70mA since 70 volts over on a charger is rediculous
<winbond> jhutchins: well that what it says, one is 300mv the other one 370mv,  so maybe its not mv but milli something else
<stdin> mA more likely
<jhutchins> winbond: ok, where does the .1 come from?
<jhutchins> 70mv = .07v
<winbond> jhutchins: one is 5.0v the other 5.1v output
<speaker219> loffle woffles
<speaker219> why does it seem like almost everybody's quit message is "Konversation terminated"
<jhutchins> speaker219: Because that's the default that konversation comes with?
<stdin> speaker219: because it's the default quit message for the default kubuntu client
<gorganalmighty> mine isn't
<speaker219> ohh, i see.
<speaker219> what client?
<gorganalmighty> im using ChatZilla
<speaker219> oh
<gorganalmighty> the plug-in for firefox
<speaker219> nevermind
<speaker219> konversation
<speaker219> yeah
<speaker219> i use a *real* irc cleint
<speaker219> ;)
<speaker219> jk
<jhutchins> Mine isn't either, but I filter join/part messages anyway, so I don't really care.
<gorganalmighty> :P
<speaker219> i use Xchat
<jhutchins> speaker219: That's just mirc for gnome.
<speaker219> chatzilla is good, but it's not really meant to be a full featured IRC client, just to test the limits of XUL
<speaker219> i don't use xchat-gnome
<gorganalmighty> I haven't found anything I can't do with it yet
<jhutchins> winbond: I'd say you're going to need a better understanding of the specs you're trying to read before you go ahead with this.
<jhutchins> winbond: mv is usually an abreviation for "milivolt" or .001 volt.
<jhutchins> winbond: most devices are concerned about both voltage and amperage or watts.
<winbond> jhutchins: im gonna look it up in a second and tell u exactly what it is
<stdin> winbond, jhutchins: you're both in offtopic, continue it there please
* jhutchins happily yeilds the floor to anyone actually discussing kubuntu support.
<genii> How do i get rid of annoying bluetooth "sdpd not running" notification now that it uses sdptool or hidd as the server instead?
<genii> jhutchins: ;)
<atlas> situation: there is no "keep broken files" option in Ark when extracting from corrupt multipart rar archives. So instead I use the command "rar e -kb" in the "open with" dialog. This results in putting the files in my home directory, but I want it to extract to the same directory where the .rar files are. Q: how do i do this?
<stdin> atlas: try with 'x' instead of 'e'
<speaker219> what is up my homiez
<stdin> atlas: 'e' means "Extract files to current directory."
<genii> speaker219: The price of Vista ;)
<japaya> is there a small program or anything that can boost d and improve the sound quality by filters?
<stdin> atlas: you may have to do it from konsole then, possibly file a wish bug in ark about it
<atlas> stdin: ok thanks for your gelp
<atlas> help*
<elite101> hey i found this great site that lets u txt ppl for free it works too lol,
<stdin> elite101: #kubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> sorry
<elite101> lol
<jhutchins> japaya: Yes, but you'd need to be more specific in your question.  There are a number of utilities for recoding/transcoding which can apply filters and normalize volume.
<jhutchins> japaya: However, compression is usually lossy (as with mp3), and you can not restore information that has been lost.
<japaya> jhutchins: it's just to boost my sound of ventrilo
<japaya> (outbound)
<jhutchins> !info ventrillo
<ubotu> Package ventrillo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<japaya> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dou1> hey, I reinstalled grub on my comp after installing windows on top of linux, and when i select kubuntu, it says could not mount partition, press any key to continue.  any thoughts?
<japaya> jhutchins: it's not standard package, I run it using wine
<Dou1> nvm, fixed it lol incorrect partition number
<Assid> hrmm
<axel> Hello!
<Dou1> I can't mount my windows partition, or when i do, it says i do not have sufficient permissions.  chmod +r won't work
<stdin> Dou1: ntfs?
<Dou1> yep.  but before i reinstalled grub, i could see the files on the ntfs just fine
<stdin> how are you mounting it?
<Dou1> mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<Dou1> under root
<stdin> yeah, you'll need to give mount some options to let a user read it
<stdin> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o fmask=111,dmask=000
<stdin> that should work
<Dou1> thank you very much
<utente> ce qualcuno
<utente> hello
<stdin> !it | utente
<ubotu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<utente> ciao
<japaya> anyone that knows a good program to boost my microphone volume and filter static (for use with ventrilo 2.1)
<Thorne> ew no vhost
<deminemi> is there a way to make my account root ? or to log in as root ?
<stdin> !root | deminemi
<Thorne> sudo cmd
<ubotu> deminemi: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Thorne> or that
<Thorne> owned in a subtle way
<deminemi> i don't want to leave root disabled though >.>
<Thorne> deminemi you can use root commands
<Thorne> using sudo
<stdin> deminemi: 1) read that link, all instructions there, 2) why enable root?
<genii> deminemi: Just use sudo su  for extended sessions which require it
<Thorne> theres really no eason to have a root account t just makes your system less secure
<Thorne> and you can also use a root console
<genii> Plus it's just Best Practice
<deminemi> i am writing programs that operate on the computer like drivers, and my account needs root privileges to run them properly
<Thorne> you can do that running su or sudo
<genii> deminemi: I say again, sudo su
<Thorne> just start up the program using the su cmd
<deminemi> acutally lemme try something, brb
<Thorne> has anyone here installed kde from CLI off the kubuntu cdrom
<genii> yes
<Thorne> i know its apt-get install but where the kde install on the cdrom
<Thorne> i did mount cdrom0 then cd to the cd
<genii> you need first to add cdrom by apt-cdrom
<Thorne> aaah
<stdin> I'd think only the alternate cd has the packages in an apt readable format
<Thorne> well im using the alternate cd
<stdin> then that'll work :p
<Thorne> is it apt-get install kde-desktop?
<stdin> just "sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> or use aptitude if you want
<stdin> or a GUI package manager for that matter
<Thorne> well i only have cli installed right now
<Thorne> i was doing the nstall and something happens wen setting up software
<Thorne> so i installed cli only
<stdin> ah, okk
<Thorne> wierd thing is it did it with both xubuntu and kubuntu
<Thorne> on alternate install cds
<genii> sorry for lag, work called me.
<Thorne> youre fired genii
<deminemi> nvm, i chmod 777'ed it and it still doesn't work, so it doesn't look like a root error
<genii> Thorne: I installed from alternate to CLI. then i did apt-cdrom for the regular cd, added it. Then commented out all the online deb lines. then did usual, apt-get update apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    Worked fine
<Thorne> hm
<timo_> hello
<kazuma_> hii
<kazuma_> i have problems with beryl
<kazuma_> can anyone help me?
<jhutchins> kazuma_: Perhaps someone in #ubuntu-effects.
<kazuma_> thanks man
<Thorne> ok ill brb hopefully itll be on konversation :D
<chaves> ola
<chaves> alguem ker tc??
<Thorne> thx stdin and genii
<kazuma_> chaves
<kazuma_> stdin
<kazuma_> are you there dudde?
<stdin> !br | chaves
<genii> kazuma_: Yup
<ubotu> chaves: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<stdin> kazuma_: yep
<kazuma_> man can you help me? xD
<kazuma_> i have a problem with beryl
<genii> kazuma_: I don't use beryl (at least not yet)
<stdin> depends on the problem and the extent of my knowledge in the area
<kazuma_> i went to the other channel but no one answer xD
<kazuma_> well it says something like
<kazuma_> composite manager failed
<chaves> kjpo
<kazuma_> the composite manager failed two times at the same minute and it's unavailable for this session
<kazuma_> that's the mistake man xD
<eifzon> I just installed Kubuntu with the alternative CD, when I try to like apt-get irssi or anything else it says couldn't find package irssi.
<stdin> hold on. real life called...
<jhutchins> !info irssi
<kazuma_> haha sure dude
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<jhutchins> eifzon: is the system connecting to the internet?
<genii> kazuma_: Actually i had a similar issue not with beryl tho on an i810 video
<eifzon> jhutchins: I am here :P
<kazuma_> so what that it means genii? =O
<kazuma_> is it the card?
<kazuma_> sorry but i'm really new with kubuntu xD
<genii> kazuma_: In my case it was that in the xorg.conf i needed to comment out the lines at bottom which loaded the composite extension and it went OK after. but transparency suffered
<zipper> Hmm, i'm reaching ~30mb/s when transfering data from one hdd to another (same kind, s-ata). Should i be satisfied with this?
<eifzon> nvm fixed it jhutchins .
<kazuma_> =o i see
<kazuma_> cuz' weirdly it started to fail this morning
<kazuma_> it was ok yersterday night
<kazuma_> i don't know what could it be
<genii> kazuma_: Likely you updated your video driver, perhaps updated restricted video drivers
<kazuma_> that's a good point
<kazuma_> so then, what do you think i should do? =o
<genii> kazuma_: please issue command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Composite        and paste result here
<kazuma_> ok
<genii> kazuma_: 3 possibles for the command result, 1-nothing   2-there and enabled 3-there but commented out
<kazuma_> cat: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No existe el fichero  directorio
<kazuma_> that appeared well i'm mexican xD
<genii> kazuma_: upper case X
<kazuma_> so it says that the directory doesn't exist
<kazuma_> ok
<kazuma_> sorry xD
<genii> kazuma_: upper case X
<genii> kazuma_: And upper case C on Composite
<kazuma_> nothing appeared :S
<kazuma_> look
<stdin> real life sux, but changing the subject.. what graphics card kazuma_?
<kazuma_> kazuma@Kazumalap:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Composite
<kazuma_> kazuma@Kazumalap:~$
<kazuma_> i have an intel 395 or something like that
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> but
<stdin> kazuma_: lspci | grep VGA
<genii> kazuma_: OK, looking now for the lines you need to put at bottom
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<kazuma_> that appeared
<Dou1> stdin: what was that command for mounting ntfs again? sorry
<stdin> 945, ok that's more like it :)
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> hhaha
<stdin> Dou1: you mean "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o fmask=111,dmask=000" ?
<stdin> Dou1: do you want to mount it automatically at boot?
<Dou1> stdin:  yeah thanks if i want it at boot, i just add it to the file in the boot directory? right?
<kazuma_> that means it's ok no? xD
<kazuma_> what should i do xD
<stdin> Dou1: you add it to the /etc/fstab file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions (if your interested)
<kazuma_> what could be wrong with composite
<kazuma_> xD
<tobias> anybody here (points at stdin ^_) can tell me what I can do to make my windows/super key work again?
<genii> kazuma_: open xorg.conf for writing by: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf       then add to the bottom 3 lines,
<Dou1> stdin: thanks
<tobias> I didnt change anything as far as I know
<tobias> it suddenly stopped working after I booted
<genii> kazuma_:
<genii> Section "Extensions"
<genii>       Option   "Composite"   "Enable"
<genii> EndSection
<kazuma_> =O
<kazuma_> let me check
<stdin> tobias: no clue, it's always worked for me
<genii> kazuma_: Then save the file. Then logout and back in to see if it took
<tobias> argh :/
<kazuma_> genii
<tobias> is there any key-configure setting data or something like that in kubuntu ?
<kazuma_> that appeared
<kazuma_> check
<kazuma_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<kazuma_>   Major opcode:  145
<kazuma_>   Minor opcode:  3
<stdin> ignore that kazuma_
<kazuma_>   Resource id:  0x0
<kazuma_> Failed to open device
<kazuma_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<tobias> stop pasting ._.
<kazuma_>   Major opcode:  145
<kazuma_>   Minor opcode:  3
<tobias> .
<kazuma_>   Resource id:  0x0
<kazuma_> Failed to open device
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) Xlib: No protocol specified
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) haha
(kazuma_/#kubuntu) what to do what to do :(
<genii> stdin: My bad I should have told him about pastebin ahead of time
<kazuma_> =O?
<tobias> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kazuma_> haha
<kazuma_> i didn't know that
<tobias> now you do =)
<stdin> now you do :p
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> yeah
<kazuma_> xD
<tobias> HA ! I beat you to it :d
<tobias> first time ;D
<kazuma_> so friends what should i do?:P
<genii> kazuma_: OK, so then inkonsole instead do this:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to open the file
<genii> kazuma_: go to very bottom of file with page down key, then add those 3 lines
<tobias> note that the "X11" has a large "X"
<kazuma_> thanks it oppened =O!!!
<stdin> tobias: i'm reading emails, editing wikis, posting blogs, and using IRC... someone's  bound to beat me sometime :p
<kazuma_> above end section right?
<genii> kazuma_: then save the file, log out from kubuntu then back in
<tobias> still, you're not off the hook. I beat you to it and I will always keep that in mind :p
<kazuma_> but what do you tell me to put? xD
<kazuma_> cuz' it kicked me out haha
<genii> kazuma_: No, not above anything below all
<tobias> [20:13]  <genii> Section "Extensions"
<tobias> [20:13]  <genii>       Option   "Composite"   "Enable"
<tobias> [20:13]  <genii> EndSection
<stdin> genii: restarting X is needed, not just logout
<kazuma_> ok
<genii> stdin: I know, i told him that already
<mistknight> hello everyone, I have quite a big problem that really seems it's going to really give me quite a headache. Skype's been blocked in Jordan at the IP level. I have a server outside Jordan and I need to setup some way for the following scenario, "my machine encrypts all IP traffic"->"send to remote server"->"server decrypts, does its magic and gets response"->"response is encrypted" (just in case packets are filtered both ways)->"packet reaches my clien
<genii> stdin: sorry, misunderstand
<CS5> Can anyone help me plz. I tried to open my xorg.conf using sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and the page it opens is blank.
<genii> stdin: you are right, X restart entirely is better
<kazuma_> i'll be back friends
<kazuma_> i'll tell you what happened :P
<genii> kazuma_: logout kde then do ctrl-alt-backspace
<tobias> CS5: X11
<kazuma_> =o ok
<tobias> CS5: It is an big X not a small x
<stdin> CS5: 1) don't use sudo, use gksu (for gnome), 2) upper case X
<NickPresta> CS5, the location of xorg.conf is /etc/X11/. notice the uppercase X
<mistknight> I need a few pointers as to the software, technology, packages I need to get this magic working. I've heard of openVPN, but I'm not so sure!
<genii> kazuma_: When you are at login
<tobias> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf works
<CS5> OIC, TY all
<Dou1> what is the kubuntu partition manager called? i can't find it under system anymore
<mistknight> anyone please? any keywords I need to search for would be appreciated!
<NickPresta> Dou1, QTParted
<stdin> Dou1: it's not installed by default, it's qtparted
<Dou1> stdin: it was on there yesterday lol
<drewcipher_> Skype is down in US too.
<stdin> Dou1: on the livecd or the install?
<underdog5004> mistknight, encryption, ssh tunneling, skype, viop
<underdog5004> erm, voip
<Dou1> ohhh maybe it was livecd
<stdin> Dou1: yeah, it's on the live cd (as it's used by the installer), but it's not installed on the real system
<kazuma_> nothing happened xD
<kazuma_> the same mistake
<kazuma_> xD
<psyhhix> hi
<psyhhix> how to get superuser?
<kazuma_> sudo -i
<kazuma_> xD
<stdin> !sudo | psyhhix
<ubotu> psyhhix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kazuma_> hahaha
<mistknight> underdog5004, encryption is so generic I've been lost trying to figure out the results, ssh tunneling? can IP packets be ssh tunneled?
<psyhhix> i know that
<kazuma_> genii
<kazuma_> it failed xD
<kazuma_> the message appeares again
<stdin> psyhhix: then what's the question, if you know how to use sudo?
<psyhhix> i got my answer already
<psyhhix> i needed "sudo -i"
<genii> kazuma_: OK, please use the pastebin website and cut and paste the contentsa of your file /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to it please
<kazuma_> hahaha
<Dou1> stdin: i think my partition table is messed up, lol. i have /dev/sda1 and then in a drop down menu is /dev/sda5 (which is Linux) and /dev/sda-1 which is free and then /dev/sda6 (which is linux swap)  and then the drop down ends and goes to another /dev/sda-1 which is free and then /dev/sda2 which is my vista install.  is there anything i can do to reorganize it?
<stdin> psyhhix: and the link (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo) would have told you that too
<genii> !paste| kazuma_
<ubotu> kazuma_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kazuma_> how do i use pastebin xD
<genii> kazuma_: I mant copy and paste too, rather than cut
<genii> kazuma_: Whatever you do don't use cut LOL
<stdin> Dou1: post the output of  "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin (ubotu gave the link ^ )
<kazuma_> haha
<kazuma_> what should i put in konsole?:P
<genii> kazuma_: You know how to copy and paste things from one application to another?
<kazuma_> secondary click? xD
<genii> kazuma_: Hightlight what to copy, right click mouse and select copy (or by keyboard in KDE use ctrl-c)   then go to other app, rightclick and select paste (or by keyboard in KDE ctrl-v)
<kazuma_> what should i type in konsole genii to send you the info:P
<genii> kazuma_: Since we are not changing the file you should be able to open it with just the editor called Kate
<kazuma_> then i put /etc/X11...?
<genii> kazuma_: yes
<kazuma_> that's the way pastebin is used?
<kazuma_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33960/
<kazuma_> xD
<genii> kazuma_: After you hightlight/copy  from Kate, put cursor in text window of pastebin website, paste there then submit the paste in. then let us know the website address it gives in the URL part of the browser so to get there
<genii> kazuma_: You are getting the idea :)
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> that's what appeared:P
<Dou1> stdin: i put it on paste bin, what do i do now?
<stdin> Dou1: post the URL back
<Dou1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33961
<genii> kazuma_: Hmm, it looks actually OK. but let me go doublecheck for if I originally got the Composite Extension part to paste in there before correct
<genii> AFK
<kazuma_> ok genii
<Myelin> Hello, i have installed my modem but ppp is not showing as a network interface, what should i do?
<stdin> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<kazuma_> stdin do you know how i can configure my windows transparency?
<stdin> Dou1: is /dev/sdb1 another hdd?
<Dou1> stdin: /dev/sdb1 is a flash drive and /dev/sdc1 is the floppy drive partition on my flash drive
<stdin> kazuma_: you may need to add the lines here http://stdin.pastebin.us/38962 to the ' Section "Screen" ' part
<freakyy> hi all. I'm currently on gutsy - the ati driver doesn't work I'd like to install the one from ati.com but I can't get to the drivers page as lynx doesn't show it or im just too stupid ;D could someone do me a favour and give me the direct link to the newest mobility driver from ATI? my graphics card is a radeon mobility X700 it would be really nice of you!! thx
<stdin> freakyy: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<freakyy> dont need gutsy help need someone to give me the direct download link of the newest ati driver ;D
<Myelin> <kazuma_>I have followed the instructions but i get an error that "Connection to the host was not found" upon any internet activity
<kazuma_> what kind of modem is it
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> is it an usb modem?
<Myelin> Its lucent 1646 winmodem
<kazuma_> mm
<kazuma_> stdin it's a great help with those things i can help you with usb modems xD
<Myelin> It connects ok with kppp but surfing does not take place. I onlt have eth0 configured, how do i add ppp0?
* stdin hasn't used dialup in years
<kazuma_> haha
<kazuma_> stdin in what part of my code should i put that?
<genii> kazuma_: Ok, the part i told you to add was correctly put in. But I think you need to put a # at the begginning of lines 148 149 and 150 to comment out the DRI stuff.
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> let's see
<stdin> genii: doesn't composite need dri?
<Dou1> stdin:  is it too screwed for any chance of organization? lol
<genii> stdin: He has glx too
<stdin> genii: glx in intel is horrible, and not needed :p
<stdin> Dou1: it does look a little messed up
<stdin> Dou1: does it still work?
<genii> kazuma_: After you logged out from kde before, did you do at the kdm login screen the keys   ctrl-alt-backspace  together to restart the X server?
<stdin> genii: erm, xgl, not glx...
<Dou1> yeah.  i just wanted it to look organized but it's alright lol
<kazuma_> so
<kazuma_> it has to look like this
<kazuma_> #Section "DRI"
<kazuma_> and that?
<genii> kazuma_: yes
<kazuma_> ok
<kazuma_> well
<stdin> Dou1: if you were to reorganise it, it would require you to wipe it clean and repartition manually (thus wiping all data off it).
<genii> kazuma_: Putting a # before things means it does not get used
<stdin> kazuma_: up to the EndSection line
<Dou1> ehh no thanks, lol.  maybe in a couple months or something.  but thanks for looking at it stdin
<genii> kazuma_: You did not answer my just earlier question,
<genii> kazuma_: After you logged out from kde before, did you do at the kdm login screen the keys   ctrl-alt-backspace  together to restart the X server?
<kazuma_> yep
<stdin> Dou1: no problem :)
<kazuma_> i'll try again:p
<kazuma_> i'll be back friends
<genii> kazuma_: Ok, because otherwise the changes will not take
<eifzon_> I just installed Kubuntu, I did install the updates, then the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com. After that I restarted X and it worked properly, then I rebooted my computer and I couldn't come into X, so I had to change to vesa. What can be wrong?
<tobias> did you select the nvidia driver in your xorg,conf before ?
<Lewix> stdin: hey
<Lewix> stdin, how are you
<Dou1> what's lost & found?
<Lewix> how y'all doing
<stdin> Lewix: i'm good, just had dinner :)
<stdin> Lewix: you?
<Lewix> stdin: Finally Ive been able to use aircrack
<Lewix> stdin: I mean to crack
<Lewix> lol
* genii ponders ubuntu-ng
<genii> work, AFK
<stdin> Dou1: lost & found in the KMenu or on the filesystem ?
<Lewix> stdin, besides that no much I'm just chilling
<kazuma_> compositon sucks xD
<Dou1> in the KMenu
<Lewix> The UN website have been hacked
<kazuma_> stdin where should i put the part that you gave me
<kazuma_> xD
<stdin> Dou1: it's a place where links to applications that aren't formatted correctly go
<Dou1> stdin: how do I remove those apps?
<stdin> kazuma_: in the " Section "Screen" " part, at the bottom
<stdin> Dou1: uninstall them I'd guess
<Dou1> k thanks
<Dou1> using apt-get remove?
<stdin> yep
<Dou1> ty
<stdin> kazuma_: under the last "EndSubSection" on line 134
<stdin> kazuma_: but before "EndSection"
<kazuma_> =O OK DUDE
<stdin> kazuma_: it's important, if it's in the wrong place X won't start...
<kazuma_> wow interesting :S
<kazuma_> and kindda scary
<kazuma_> haha
<eifzon_> .-_-.
<kazuma_> do i reboot?
<stdin> kazuma_: did genii tell you how to make a backup yet?
<stdin> kazuma_: post what you have now to pastebin, just to make sure :)
<kazuma_> ok :P
<kazuma_> no he didn't tell me xD
<kazuma_> or she i don't know haha
<ferent> hi people, how can I find the files hasn't got the 755 permission?
<stdin> ferent: "find /place/to/search -type f -not -perm 755" should do it
<kazuma_> stdin look :P
<kazuma_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33963/
<ferent> stdin: i will try
<ferent> thanks
<stdin> kazuma_: that looks fine :)
<kazuma_> yeah?
<kazuma_> so i reboot man?
<stdin> kazuma_: or just restart X
<kazuma_> ok my friend
<kazuma_> i'll be back
<kazuma_> nothing my friend
<kazuma_> the same error
<stdin> kazuma_: are you using Xgl ?
<kazuma_> how do i check that dude xD
<tobias> in your k-menue
<stdin> kazuma_: what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say?
<tobias> okay, just listen to stdin =)
<kazuma_> yes?
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> that saysxD
<c1|freaky> how can i prevent packages from beeing installed if i installed other versions?
<tobias> direct rendering: yes ?
<c1|freaky> im on gutsy where adept isnt installed and shouldnt be installed
<stdin> c1|freaky: why shouldn't adept be installed?
<c1|freaky> i don't know. it was uninstalled on tribe 2 and since now it wasnt installed again
<c1|freaky> when i try to install it says that it shouldnt be installed
<stdin> it should be
<c1|freaky> strange
<stdin> but gusty help is in +1, where you are as well
<kazuma_> is that correct stdin
<kazuma_> :P
<SeanTater> Is it possible to read a pipe between two processes, like a logfile?
<stdin> kazuma_: then it's something to do with compiz, your X server is set right, ask again in -effects
<stdin> SeanTater: don't think so, not a pipe anyway
<SeanTater> More specifically, can I read an stdout?
<SeanTater> ?
<SeanTater> stdin: :-S
<SeanTater> stdin: thanks
<kazuma_> #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> kazuma_: you can just do /join #ubuntu-effects , rather than need to click it :)
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> i didn't knew xD
<kazuma_> i'm newbie =3
<Ink-Jet> same here
<Ink-Jet> this whole thing still confuses me
<Ink-Jet> thank god for manuals
<SeanTater> "We don't need no stinkin' manuals!"
<SeanTater> :)
<AscendedDaniel_> how can I turn off power to a usb port?
<Ink-Jet> Yeah. When you're still unsure on how to join channels, y'do XD
<genii> back
<genii> stdin: Still no joy for kazuma_ I see
<kazuma_> that's something for sure hahaha
<Ink-Jet> well, managed to join #ubuntu and #kubuntu, lol
<kazuma_> let's drink a beer xD
<kazuma_> i'm tired, without success
<kazuma_> and i don't know what to do xD
<kazuma_> haha
<Ink-Jet> beer sounds good
<kazuma_> yeah cold with some peanuts to join xD
<Ink-Jet> actually, cider
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> why not
<kazuma_> nice taste
<kazuma_> xD
<Ink-Jet> *cheers*
<kazuma_> cheers dude xD
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ink-Jet> Sorry.
<kazuma_> yeah sorry
<kazuma_> well, can someone help me?
<kazuma_> composite error xd
<matias__> name DjThree
<DjThree> Holass
<DjThree> Algunos Aargentino por aca?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[ifr0g] > .
<ronin_> Anyone here know a fair bit about CD ripping?
<ronin_> It seems that K3b, while an excellent application, can't get track data off the CD
<ronin_> Info like artist, title etc..
<stdin> k3b seems to work here
<ronin_> Oh? Is there some special package that allows it to get tagging data?
<stdin> don't think so... let me have a look
<ronin_> I'm using a really, really rare CD  and K3b doesn't provide any of the tag data. Putting the same CD on my windows box w/ iTunes, it detects track names etc.. correctly
<stdin> try with konqueror
<stdin> put in the address audiocd:/
<jetsaredi1> Riddell: I seem to be having problems upgrading to the new kdelibs5 - is there something up with the KDE beta repos?
<stdin> jetsaredi1: kde beta repos are feisty-backports
<ronin_> stdin: What am I looking for?
<stdin> ronin_: do you see some directories there ?
<jetsaredi1> stdin: yea - I know - I have the whole beta1 installed on my system
<ronin_> I do. There's actually many of them
<Riddell> jetsaredi1: pastebin the apt-get output?
<stdin> ronin_: go in to the one with the format you want, copy them, then paste in to the directory you want. how easy is that! :p
<ronin_> Let me see if it preserves some sort of tag....its not that it can't rip successfully, just there's no info
<simon_> i am trying to install a canon LBP-810 laser printer. but i cant find any linux drivers for it
<simon_> how can i install a printer with out drivers for it? is there a way around it
<jetsaredi1> Riddell: http://rafb.net/p/JlnY4Z16.html
<jetsaredi1> you want my sources.list too?
<kazuma_> stdin do you know how to install tuxguitar?
<stdin> kazuma_: is it in the repos?
<jetsaredi1> also apt-cache policy shows nothing for dbus-x11
<kazuma_> let me check
<knightz> hm... compiz and kubuntu STRANGE effects
<kazuma_> i downloaded a .deb
<kazuma_> and it's installed
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<kazuma_> the problem is the audio
<kazuma_> i can't hear anything
<stdin> don't know then, haven't used it
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> xD
<slougi> how do i define new sessions in konsole?
<knightz> how do i get my broaders back ever start compiz ?
<slougi> broaders?
<knightz> it just disappered
<stdin> simon_: try http://v0xel.wordpress.com/2006/05/23/canoon-lbp-1120-on-ubuntu-510-how-to/
<ronin_> stdin: Afraid that didn't work. The track came across as "track 01" without any tagging information or anything
<simon_> thanks
<knightz> borders
<knightz> i mean
<stdin> knightz: that would mean compiz crashed, either do "compiz --replace" or "kwin --replace"
<Riddell> jetsaredi1: looks like I need to change dbus-x11 to dbus-x11 | dbus
<slougi> ah borders
<knightz> cannot coonct to X server that's what is says
<knightz> cannot conect to X server that's what is says
<jetsaredi1> Riddell: you want I should file a bug for tracking?
<jetsaredi1> is there even a dbus-x11 out there?
<stdin> ronin_: hmm, it maybe that the cddb info can't be found, you can try and see if amarok can find it, or just use it to add the data (can be done in a batch)
<knightz> root@SCRYPTA:~# compiz
<stdin> jetsaredi1: seems to be only in gutsy
<knightz> [: 222: Failsafe: unexpected operator
<stdin> knightz: not as root
<knightz> Checking for Xgl: xvinfo:  Unable to open display
<knightz> not present.
<ronin_> Amarok can batch tag?
<knightz> xset:  unable to open display ""
<knightz> AIEEEEH, no Log file found
<knightz> xset:  unable to open display ""
<knightz> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<knightz> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<knightz> sorry
<knightz> hm..
<Riddell> jetsaredi1: I wouldn't bother, I can't fix it quick enough
<stdin> !paste | knightz, use it
<ubotu> knightz, use it: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jetsaredi1> s/can't/can?
<knightz> ok
<ronin_> Okay... I've been doing it  by hand in K3b thus far. I guess my main question here is why iTunes can find data, and Amarok/k3b etc... can't? Any ideas?
<kazuma_> i check my kubuntu
<stdin> ronin_: add them to the playlist, then select them all and choose "edit information for X tracks" (X is a number)
<kazuma_> and i can't install automatix
<jetsaredi1> Riddell: its actually been around for a couple days, but I hadn't bothered to ask around till now
<kazuma_> a lot of packages i don't have installed
<kazuma_> why?
<stdin> kazuma_: good, DON'T
<kazuma_> haha xD
<knightz> same error
<kazuma_> but for example python2.4-glad or something
<kazuma_> doesn't appear
<ronin_> Kazuma_: I've heard it fracks things up fiercely.
<stdin> knightz: don't run compiz in a root shell, run it as the normal user
<ronin_> I'm a newbie, but its probably actually better to do a lot of manual package  installs so you know exactly what you're getting.
<knightz> same error in user account
<stdin> knightz: pastebin it
<kazuma_> wow
<stdin> kazuma_: automatix is evil, don't use it
<kazuma_> so automatix sucks? xD
<kazuma_> hahahah
<kazuma_> ok dudde:p
<Riddell> TomRiddle: jings, you're named after me
<TomRiddle> does anybody know how to prevent KDE from drawing to the desktop?
<stdin> ubotu: tell kazuma_ about automatix
<TomRiddle> lol
<ronin_> Stdin pretty much knows his stuff. Probably should listen to him hehe ^^
<kazuma_> wow
<kazuma_> stdin you rocks xD
<knightz> stdin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33969/
<TomRiddle> does anybody know how to prevent KDE from drawing to the desktop?
<stdin> knightz: "root@SCRYPTA:~#" < NOT as root
<knightz> it's not root
<stdin> knightz: "root@SCRYPTA" < yes it is
<stdin> root@
<jhutchins> stdin: apache question?
<TomRiddle> does anybody know how to prevent KDE from drawing to the desktop?
<stdin> jhutchins: you can try, I don't really use it tho
<stdin> !repeat | TomRiddle
<ubotu> TomRiddle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<knightz> stdin same thing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33970/
<jhutchins> Ah.  Was wondering if auth shouldn't be recursive.
<th_> hi
<th_> what's a good Kubuntu app to organize your iPod?
<jhutchins> TomRiddle: "drawing to the desktop" really doesn't make any sense in this context.  We were mostly waiting for a clearer question.
<stdin> !ipod | th_
<ubotu> th_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<kazuma_> i guess i will have to reinstall kubuntu
<stdin> jhutchins: no clue :p
<th_> thanks!
<kazuma_> i destroyed a lot of packages
<kazuma_> xD
<knightz> stdin?
<kazuma_> in a process i attempted to do
<stdin> knightz: where are you running that from?
<ronin_> AFK for awhile. GOing try and work up a few things. Damn ksynaptics >>:
<kazuma_> so the best way it's beginning again xd
<jhutchins> kazuma_: experience is proportional to data deastroyed.
<knightz> terminal in kde
<kazuma_> hahaha
<ThatLazyGuy> I installed KDE in Ubuntu, and now it messed up my fonts. How can i change it back?
<th_> stdin, I've actually tried with Amarok but I find that I can't add album art that will also show on the iPod.. Any ideas?
<kazuma_> well i guess i'm doing well hutchins:P
<ronin_> th_ : What music format are you using?
<stdin> th_: not really, I use rockbox on mine
<th_> ronin_, mp3 mostly
<kambei> jhutchins: He wants to disable kdesktop
<knightz> stdin :terminal in kde
<ronin_> Hmmm.. I'll give it a go.  Mp3s should embed rather easily. Oggs and FLACs do not
<stdin> knightz: hoe did you get back to the knightz user?
<th_> rockbox..
<slougi> th_: how did you initialise the ipod? I did mine initially with amarok, but had to redo it with gtkpod for album art to start showing.
<ronin_> <~iPhone user
<knightz> i just login knightz
<stdin> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<slougi> th_: that was a while ago though
<stdin> knightz: no, you have to "exit" from the root shell, as the DISPLAY variable won't be set
<th_> slougi, I used Windows before and I've used it with iTunes and with Red Char's Anapod Explorer
<stdin> knightz: type "exit" teice
<th_> most of the music on it already got album arts
<stdin> *twice
<jetsaredi1> Riddell: when will the new kdelibs5 be up in the backports repo?
<knightz> okok
<slougi> th_: hmm right, in that case amarok should be able to add the cover art, there might be a checkbox somewhere to turn it on, i don't quite recall
<th_> slougi, ok I'll try some more then ;)
<kazuma_> stdin how can i copy and paste data to another partition
<th_> Amarok is a bit eccentric though ;)
<knightz> stdin it works thnz
<kazuma_> i have both visible but i can't write on them
<knightz> i love it ....................
<stdin> kazuma_: depends on the filesystem and how it's mounted
<kazuma_> cuz it doesn't let me save documents there
<kazuma_> what should i do man
<slougi> th_: yeah... amarok is a bit weird sometimes
<stdin> kazuma_: what filesystem and how it's mounted ?
<kazuma_> ntfs
<kazuma_> i have two partitions
<kazuma_> sd1 sd5
<stdin> kazuma_: have you installed ntfs-3g?
<kazuma_> what is that dude xD
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | kazuma_
<ubotu> kazuma_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<seanpcrowe> hi all...
* stdin waits for the bot
<seanpcrowe> what version of KDE does the latest kunbuntu have??? (i wanna get a new theme)
<th_> seanpcrowe, try doing "about" in just about any KDE app
<seanpcrowe> lulz...
<seanpcrowe> 3.5.6
<seanpcrowe> thank you th_ =)
<th_> yep :)
<th_> np
<kazuma_> is it a manual stdin? xD
<NickPresta> seanpcrowe, the latest version for Kubuntu is 3.5.7
<seanpcrowe> NickPresta, ok :)
<stdin> seanpcrowe: 3.5.7
<stdin> seanpcrowe: you can check yourself from any KDE app, Help > About KDE
<stdin> kazuma_: yeah
<kazuma_> i can't close synaptci
<kazuma_> synaptic
<seanpcrowe> also, has anyone had problems getting there synaptics touchpad to be reconised??? (kubuntu thinks mine is a standard mouse)
<kazuma_> how do i force it to quit
<kazuma_> xD
<seanpcrowe> lulz, two synaptic problems at once
<Agnostic_Theist> ctrl-escape
<kazuma_> hahaha
<grzegorzl> wow, so much kubuntu maniacs here ;)
<kazuma_> control space?
<grzegorzl> hi
<Agnostic_Theist> :)
<kazuma_> nothing happened xD
<Agnostic_Theist> ctrl-escape on my box brings up a kill screen
<WWCross> hi all
<kazuma_> =O
<Agnostic_Theist> process manager :)
<seanpcrowe> i have tried everything... but any changes to xorg.conf to sort out my touchpad just ends up in x not being able to load :S
<kazuma_> i found the problem hahahaha
<kazuma_> silly me xD
<Agnostic_Theist> :)
<kazuma_> thanks agnostic
<slougi> hmm when i press the find multimedia button (emits XF86Search button code) on my keyboard the file search util pops up, how do i rebind the key? I can't find where it is bound anywhere
<Agnostic_Theist> anytime
* Agnostic_Theist runs away
<stdin> seanpcrowe: here's mine to go by: http://stdin.pastebin.us/38964 (also try installing ksynaptics)
<seanpcrowe> i have tryed installling ksynaptics...
<stdin> seanpcrowe: you need the synaptics section in xorg set for it to work too
<seanpcrowe> stdin, i always get this no matter what... http://i17.tinypic.com/676vmkj.png
<stdin> seanpcrowe: yep, look at the post I gave you, that fixes that
<seanpcrowe> lulz stdin u have the same GFX as me (which was also a headack lol)
<kazuma_> well that tool sucks
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> i installed it
<kazuma_> and try to run it
<stdin> seanpcrowe: in what way?
<kazuma_> but nothing happened
<kazuma_> xD
<speaker219> xD
<speaker219> xD
<speaker219> xD
<seanpcrowe> would not allow 1280x800 (915resulution sorted that out though)
<kazuma_> how do i run the tool stidn
<kazuma_> stdin
<kazuma_> it's installed
<kazuma_> but i click it
<kazuma_> and nothing O.o
<seanpcrowe> stdin, ok, i will add your synaptics touchpad bit of your .conf to my conf (cause i aint got that) then reinstall ksynaptics) then reboot??
<stdin> kazuma_: alt-f2, kdesu ntfs-config
<seanpcrowe> stdin, that sound right?
<ShaneN> Hello
<ShaneN> Does anyone have any recommendations for a VPN client?
<stdin> seanpcrowe: or just restart X
<ShaneN> I am not familiar with any of the linux VPN offerings
<Lynoure> ShaneN: to use with what?
<seanpcrowe> stdin, ctrl alt & del??
<waylandbill> seanpcrowe: ctrl-alt-backspace
<seanpcrowe> lulz... ah ok
<ShaneN> Lynoure: I believe it is a VPN system using IPCop
<stdin> ShaneN: I don't use vpn, but I've heard kppp works
<Lynoure> ShaneN: then not sure, but vpnc works nicely with the cisco pixies :)
<seanpcrowe> "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" <----- is this right to back up the .conf?
<stdin> yep
<waylandbill> openvpn works just fine.
<seanpcrowe> ok...
<ShaneN> waylandbill: Is that a VPN client?
<ShaneN> I thought it was a server
<aaron> how do i make KDE stop making sounds every time i close, open, move, or adjust a window?
<grzegorzl> turn off the speakers ;)
<aaron> negative.
<knightz> never too old to learn new tricks
<aaron> i'm a gnome converter
<knightz> stdin how do i make a ubuntu 2 cd with my apt packages?
<Lynoure> aaron: change the settings: System settings -> Notifications
<stdin> knightz: "ubuntu 2 cd" ?
<aaron> ah, i've been digging around in kcontrol
<Lynoure> aaron: Found it?
<aaron> think so
<kazuma_> thanks stdin
<kazuma_> see ya in about 20 minuts
<kazuma_> reinstalling kubuntu hahaha
<kazuma_> xD
<aaron> yeah. didn't work.
<kazuma_> i did something i shouldn't do
<Lynoure> aaron: What did you do, exactly?
<stdin> aaron: after you set those changes you may need to logout and back in  for them to take effect
<aaron> roge rthat.
<aaron> lemme try
<benjamin_> hi, what is the simples way to convert ogg to mp3. I tried soundconverter, but it dont work :-(
<aaron> under "quick controls" I pressed "turn off all"
<benjamin_> is there a simple commandline tool?
<kaminix3> benjamin_: I think you can just use lame for that without any troubles.
<Lynoure> aaron: apply to all applications being checked helps too, and yes, the Apply after that
<stdin> benjamin_: or ffmpeg
<waylandbill> ShaneN: it's both.
<kaminix3> Theres a ogg2mp3 or something script that will do it for you.
<kaminix3> benjamin_: lame is cmd
<knightz> yes stdin. i read some where you can take the apt-packages a make a apt-cd with it when you reinstall *buntu you don't have to redownload all the packages again
<stdin> knightz: google for "AptOnCD"
<The_Machine> what is a good partition manager for KDE?
<The_Machine> :)
<speaker219|away> DONT FEAR THE REAPER
<The_Machine> ...i dont.
<stdin> speaker219|away: ?
<kaminix3> The_Machine: qparted is probably the best graphic. But you could just use "parted" or "fdisk"...
<stdin> The_Machine: tried qtparted ?
<drewcipher_> karamix3:  have you tried:  sudo apt-get install mp32ogg
<The_Machine> i haven't tried those
<The_Machine> will do now
<speaker219|away> I NEED MORE COWBELL
<stdin> drewcipher_: ogg > mp3, not mp3 > ogg
<stdin> speaker219|away: what are you on about ?
<knightz> ok
<kaminix3> drewcipher_: Yes, both mp32ogg and ogg2mp3. ogg2mp3 isn't in the repos though... I don't think.
<The_Machine> hmm, running gparted won't let me delete a partition
<stdin> speaker219|away: go play in #kubuntu-offtopic
<The_Machine> do i have to have the partition mounted to delete it?!
<drewcipher_> karaminix:  sorry!
<stdin> The_Machine: not while you are using the disk
<kaminix3> drewcipher_: It's kaminix, not karaminix ;)
<Firefishe> I need a list of mirrors for the ubuntu security archive, the ubuntu site is slow today.
<elite101> hey
<elite101> im sadly to say im on windows :(
<stdin> Firefishe: all the normal mirrors have the -security repo
<Firefishe> oh, I'm also on a power pc
<elite101> :P
<elite101> im @ the lib i have to format my mp3 player
<Firefishe> stdin: so security is just one server, no mirrors?
<elite101> i dont own windows so i did it here but i can think of any format programs for windows? but i dont like partition magic it sucks
<The_Machine> i don't get it..  i'm not using the disk.  it's not mounted, and i want to delete the partition on it.  running it with root..  hmmm
<stdin> Firefishe: no, all the normal mirrors have it
<The_Machine> actually, i'd love to extend my ext3 partition i already have linux on - is that easy to do (same physical disk)
<Firefishe> stdin: oh..i follow
<stdin> Firefishe: XX.archive.ubuntu.com ones
<Firefishe> stdin: I haven't updated this in a while.  Are the powerpc mirrors the same as the rest?
<stdin> The_Machine: it may be using your swap
<aaron> ok. this damn thing still has more sounds than a chinese circius
<The_Machine> oh, wait
<The_Machine> it might have been mounted
<The_Machine> it was, i'm retarded.
<elite101> man i hate xchat
<stdin> Firefishe: yeah, same sources
<ScarFreewill> anyone having weird apt problems? can anyone install kde-devel? (sudo apt-get -s install kdebase-dev)
<aaron> ScarFreewill: i can't get kde4 to install, if that counts
<The_Machine> stdin, so if i boot into knoppix or something, i can use gparted to expand my current ext3 partition with the free space i'm allocated from the ntfs partition i'm deleting right now?  :)
<ScarFreewill> aaron: have you checked https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132517
<Firefishe> stdin: so powerpc is part of the file hierarchy, eh?
<Firefishe> I see
<stdin> The_Machine: yeah, you can use knoppix or the install live cd
<Firefishe> thanks
* ScarFreewill pokes ubotu
<The_Machine> oh, right.  good idea w/ the install live CD
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> stdin, but my current ext3 partition is extendable like that?  :) :)
<stdin> Firefishe: the ppc packages are community maintained, but are in the same repos as the other archs
<ScarFreewill> is ubotu still changing servers?
<stdin> The_Machine: should be
<macbeth> Alguien habla espanol?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<The_Machine> nice!
<The_Machine> bbiab!
<stdin> ScarFreewill: what do you mean?
<macbeth> como entro ahi
<Firefishe> thanks, stdin, that helps a lot.  I'm currently on the <security.ubuntu.com> archive and it's slow as molasses...and this is cable.  23kB just don't cut it ;)
<ScarFreewill> stdin: doesn't ubotu usually give a comment if you paste a bug url?
<macbeth> Hola
<stdin> ScarFreewill: no in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<macbeth> Alguien aqui me puede ayudar a instalar programas
<stdin> ScarFreewill: erm, no = not :p
<stdin> !es | macbeth
<ubotu> macbeth: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* ScarFreewill sigh
<Firefishe> stdin: If your apt (giggle giggle), might you have a look at my /etc/apt/sources.list file.  I'm looking for some faster repositories for the security stuff.  http://pastebin.com/mabf2d0b
<Firefishe> chiefly four lines in the middle with "security.ubuntu.com"
<stdin> Firefishe: what country ?
<Firefishe> I think the security lines are just d/l it off of the main ubuntu site.
<stdin> Firefishe: no, what country are you in?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: are you running feisty? because if you are can you try to "sudo apt-get -s install kdebase-dev" unless you've already got that pakage installed
<stdin> ScarFreewill: gutsy here, I do have a feisty server, but it's already got that
<stdin> ScarFreewill: pastebin the error
<Firefishe> stdin: the u.s., but the uk repositories are faster for me for some reason.  Thing is, it's not d/l from the uk repos right now, it's d/l off the ubuntu.com site.  Goes between 23kB and xxxx B (aaaugh!) ;)
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ok, i got kde4 installed today :D
<Firefishe> stdin: when it hits the uk repos, it's quick as lightning...but the security.ubuntu.com stuff is stifling my progress.
<kaminix> Will I die if I install KDE 4?
<Firefishe> how do you like 4, ScarFreewill
<Firefishe> I haven't played with it yet
<stdin> Firefishe: you can use the UK ones for security too, eg: "deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe"
<bentare> hi! How do I change the default kernel?
<kaminix> Will SKIM work with KDE 4? It doesn't work with the QT4 apps I use now.
<Firefishe> thanks stdin, I'll change the line.
<stdin> kaminix: the KDE4 files are kept separate
<stdin> bentare: to what ?
<kaminix> stdin: What does that have to do with SKIM compability?
<bentare> eh ...now the default is 386...but I want to boot K7?
<ScarFreewill> Firefishe: well I hate arts so I'm all for 4 just because their replacing it, also dolphin and plasma is looking good, just on thing dolphin doesn't have a up button by default but hey its still beta :D
<ScarFreewill> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33988/
<stdin> kaminix: in reply to: <kaminix> Will I die if I install KDE 4
<seanpcrowe> stdin, it didnt work dude :s
<seanpcrowe> same as yours but i keep getting that message :s
<stdin> seanpcrowe: should work, after you restart X... works fine here, I'm using it now
<stdin> ScarFreewill: hmm, odd indeed
<seanpcrowe> stdin, i have restarted x... no joy
<stdin> ScarFreewill: do you have any non-ubuntu repos?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: I think feisty & feisty-backports doesn't look good atm
<seanpcrowe> kubuntu will just not reconise my touchpad
<ScarFreewill> stdin: only those 2
<stdin> bentare: what version on kubuntu ?
<Berllioz> Hi!
<bentare> 7.04
<stdin> ScarFreewill: hmm
<stdin> bentare: use the -generic one
<seanpcrowe> stdin, i keep getting this, even it is there (like yours) http://i17.tinypic.com/676vmkj.png
<ScarFreewill> stdin: i'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<ScarFreewill> btw..
<bentare> Oki...the I need 2 install it I guess...I have all others except generic...I think...have 2 check.
<bentare> Is it possible to remove the other kernels with adept the oposite way I installed them?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: my kdebase-dev (on feisty) has depends on kate (= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1) yours seems not to
<hero> i h8 kate
<ScarFreewill> stdin: do you have feisty-backports ?
<stdin> bentare: yes, just locate the linux-image package for it and remove it
<stdin> ScarFreewill: yep
<ScarFreewill> stdin: hmm
<Firefishe> stdin: thank you for your help, that seems to have helped a bit, it's not doing too badly now :)
<stdin> :)
<bentare> Oki! Thanks! Hopefully I will appear here again in a while then ;-)
<ScarFreewill> stdin: is there any files but sources.list and sources.list.d/* that would effect my repos?
<mkf> What a wonderful peace of software ;D I've just finished downloading Sabayon and what do you know... Beryl _does_ work fine on ATI cards
<mkf> Now I have to find a way to make that happen on my Kubuntu ;D
<stdin> ScarFreewill: not unless you've pinned a version
<ScarFreewill> stdin: i've remove my prefences too
<stdin> ScarFreewill: then sources.list and sources.list.d/* would be the only place
<stdin> ScarFreewill: what does "apt-cache policy kdebase-dev" say ?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: when I do apt-get update then I get stuff like "Translation-en_ZA" hence I live in ZA could that be a problem?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: no
<speaker219> hello?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: my kdebase-dev is 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 from feisty-backports
<ScarFreewill> kdebase-dev:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20  Version table: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Berllioz> I've a newbie question: How do I get a wide range irc-serverlist for konversation?
<ScarFreewill> myne is feist normal
<ScarFreewill> feisty
<ScarFreewill> (I just dit an apt-get update before checking it)
<stdin> ScarFreewill: post your sources.list
<lwizardl> hi
<stdin> Berllioz: I think you'd have to manually add them, ask in #konversation tho
<lwizardl> can someone help me with making a bootable cd using k3b
<Berllioz> stdin: Thanks, I will.
<psyhhix_> how do i get batteri indicator back to the clock??
<ScarFreewill> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33989/
<stdin> psyhhix_: alt-f2, put in: guidance-power-manager
<kazuma_> hi again
<kazuma_> xD
<stdin> ScarFreewill: is that it :p
<psyhhix_> thanks ^^
<kazuma_> kubuntu has fresh as a lettuce
<ScarFreewill> stdin: yup :(
<kazuma_> stdin do you remember the code that you gave me firs time?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: what happened to the rest?
<kazuma_> something with update? xD
<ScarFreewill> stdin: I cleaned it
<stdin> kazuma_: to do what?
<kazuma_> when my internet wasn't working well
<kazuma_> i typed that
<jhutchins> kazuma_: apt-get update/
<kazuma_> =O
<kazuma_> thanks
<kazuma_> xD
<ScarFreewill> stdin: do you mean "## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'" bla bla bla... I've got a backup of that stuff..
<stdin> ScarFreewill: I'd at least add feisty-updates and feisty-security
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ok
<jhutchins> kazuma_: Then you'll probably want apt-get upgrade
<jhutchins> kazuma_: It's a good idea to use aptitude instead.
<jhutchins> kazuma_: And you'll need sudo
<jhutchins> kazuma_: so: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<kazuma_> =o
<jhutchins> kazuma_: && means "do this as long as the preceeding command didn't fail".
* stdin always uses dist-upgrade 
<drif> any good way to see which files/handles are busy because I can't unmount?
<SlimeyPe1e> drif: lsof <mount path>
<SlimeyPe1e> eg lsof /media/cdrom
<drif> SlimeyPe1e: tried that with various options
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> interesting
<kazuma_> cuz an error message appeared
<kazuma_> xD
<stdin> drif: sudo lsof|grep /mountpoint sometimes works
<CS5> Does anyone know if the repositories have any good software for organizing a book writing project?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: just making sure main universe multiverse restricted for feisty-updates and feisty-security?
<drif> stdin: not this time though :-\
<mistknight> hello everyone, what software is available on linux that could redirect traffic to a socks server? sort of like freecaps?
<kazuma_> adept update is the same thing? that the command?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: yeah, they all work in them
<ScarFreewill> stdin: I don't think I ever had feisty-updates and feisty-security
<ScarFreewill> I had feisty since alpha3
<stdin> ScarFreewill: feisty-security is always default
<kaminix> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ScarFreewill> stdin: yay its working :D
<drif> stdin: any other suggestions?
<ScarFreewill> I guess I can do the kde4 installation without editing the debs :D
<stdin> drif: what errors when you try to umount ?
<drif> stdin: just busy
<stdin> ScarFreewill: editing debs was never a recommended thing anyway :p
<stdin> drif: hmm
<drif> stdin: actually twice in a row..
<kazuma_> kd4? O.o
<stdin> kazuma_: see /topic
<kazuma_> is it stable?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ye but I'm postative i didn't have those...
<Assid> hrmm
<kazuma_> isn't kd4 a test version?
<Assid> anyone know any decent video card >= geforce 6600GT  and priced < $60 ?
<stdin> kazuma_: kd4?
<kazuma_> kde4
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> finger mistake
<stdin> Assid: ask in offtopic, and google (or froogel)
<kazuma_> do you have kde4 stdin?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: there has been quite some bad software that could maybe have caused the repostory to disapear like there was some brakages... with adept and even the kernel (2.6.20.14) I even isntalled that one and didn't format
<stdin> kazuma_: i have it available
<trekdanne> hmm what console based (readline or ncursers) jabber (gtalk) client would you recomend?
<ScarFreewill> anyways thanks a lot for the help !
<kazuma_> and what is the difference with my kde xD
<stdin> ScarFreewill: no problem :)
<Assid> stdin: i dont even know which cards are better than that :P
<BluesKaj> hmm, kde4base-dev won't install due to dependency breaks
<safwan> hello
<BluesKaj> kde4 prolly doesn't like my xorg file with the patched and modded fglrx driver :)
<safwan> My adept-manager is greyed out for firefox, how do i install it?
<barb> howto have a script run in the systray "konsole session" rather than the desktop window ?
<coreymon77> safwan: try doing it with command line apt
<CS5> Does anyone know if the repositories have any good software for organizing a book writing project?
<coreymon77> safwan: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<safwan> <coreymon77>apt-get is also retuning an error
<thorlinux> part
<coreymon77> safwan: try running apt-get update first
<coreymon77> and whats the error?
<safwan> <coreymon77>Oh! ok.
<safwan> <coreymon77>I will update it first. Thanks.
<JohnFlux> CS5: latex :-D
<coreymon77> safwan: btw, you dont need the <>, just my nickname and a colon will do just fine
<CS5> JohnFlux, TY will give it a shot
<kazuma_> my internet doesn't work with konqueror
<kazuma_> why xd
<JohnFlux> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JohnFlux> kazuma_: ^^ :)
<BluesKaj> safwan,open adept/manage repositories/, check the the first 4boxes ounder the kubuntu software tab
<JohnFlux> kazuma_: possibly a proxy problem
<kazuma_> yeah i thought
<JohnFlux> ! proxy | kazuma_
<ubotu> kazuma_: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<barb> ok if i want konsole to drop into the systray  what's the command ?
<JohnFlux> kazuma_: opps
<JohnFlux> kazuma_: wrong message sorry
<kazuma_> well
<kazuma_> my problem is
<kazuma_> that
<kazuma_> i have internet with an usb modem that gives me signal
<CS5> JohnFlux, Wow, there are alot of Latex related entries, Any idea's on which would be most needed? ALL, or Some?
<kazuma_> but
<JohnFlux> CS5: it's not for the faint of heart
<kazuma_> all seem good just that i have to use firefox instead of konqueror
<kazuma_> what should i do xD
<CS5> JohnFlux, I am not that by any means.
<JohnFlux> CS5: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=simple+latex+guide&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8  pick a few, browse
<CS5> JohnFlux, Latex-cjk-all
<JohnFlux> CS5: cjk means for chinese, japanese and koreans :-)
<CS5> JohnFlux, Ah ty
<drif> stdin: it seemed time did the trick.. but I saw nothing occupying the device
<CS5> JohnFlux, TY for the link going to read.
<JohnFlux> CS5: apt-get install kile tetex-bin tetex-base      and run kile
<JohnFlux> CS5: best way to get started imho
<CS5> JohnFlux, TY again...
<psyhhix_> whats the shortcut key to change desktops?
<trekdanne> Ctr-F2
<trekdanne> ctrl-f3 and so on
<saylar> aloha
<CS5> aloha saylar
<saylar> i have to say, screen is really a nice feature
<trekdanne> screen = GNU screen?
<saylar> the commandline screen
<trekdanne> ah yea indeed
<trekdanne> nice program indeed
<saylar> until today i always had several instances of putty running
<trekdanne> hmm yea putty + screen can be quite handy at work ....
<RytmenPinnen> how do you show hidden files and folders in konqueror, or alternatively in the terminal?
<trekdanne> RytmenPinnen: in konsole "ls -a"
<saylar> ls -la on the commandline. a does ther trick
<stdin> RytmenPinnen: in konqueror, view > show hidden
<RytmenPinnen> ah, thanks
<stdin> -A is better than -a
<trekdanne> hmm yea -A is without . and .. right?
<stdin> yep
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> ff
<kazuma_> -.-
<trekdanne> ff = firefox??
<kazuma_> O.o
<kazuma_> sorry
<kazuma_> i was checking
<kazuma_> the colors of irc
<kazuma_> xD
<stdin> kazuma_: they are disabled in here
<kazuma_> but in the second message doesn't appeared xD
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> i see
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> and why i can see your name in red
<kazuma_> and trekdanne in lighblue
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, I'm dling a torrent and there's an exec. file in Ktorrent that doesnt show neither in the terminal or konqueror. Ktorrent cant download this file and theres some error saying, "...../dsff is not a directory"
<kazuma_> xD
<Agent_bob> is there a backport of kdocker for dapper anywhere ?
<stdin> because i put your nickname in
<stdin> Agent_bob: do you have backports enabled ?
<kazuma_> =o
<trekdanne> RytmenPinnen: can you rephrase that please?
<RytmenPinnen> hmm :)
<jussi01> !info kdocker dapper
<ubotu> Package kdocker does not exist in dapper
<Agent_bob> idk.  doubt it.   but that's not the point.  the official page points at  http://dinton.no-ip.org/  which i can't reach
<Agent_bob> points to http://dinton.no-ip.org/ for the kubuntu .deb
<Agent_bob> http://kdocker.sourceforge.net/
<RytmenPinnen> Ktorrent is trying to download a file that doesnt exist, at least i think so. And there's an error saying "Alex/Torrents/fredrik thordendal - solniger within is not a directory"
<drif> how come scp can transfer just barely 3MB/sec and ftp achieves 10MB/sec?
<kazuma_> is ubotu a bot? =o
<Agent_bob> kazuma_ yes
<kazuma_> wow
<stdin> drif: scp is encrypted transfer
<kazuma_> agent bob
<kazuma_> do you know about beryl and stuff?
<drif> stdin: yes, but does it really affect so much?
<Agent_bob> kazuma_ no.
<RytmenPinnen> the error itself doesnt point to the hidden(or non existant) exec file but I believe it has something to do with it
<kazuma_> :(
<Agent_bob> !beryl | kazuma_
<ubotu> kazuma_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Agent_bob> they might be able to help you in  ^
<stdin> drif: well, each packet has to be encrypted and decrypted, that can slow things down some
<trekdanne> RytmenPinnen: heh? strange indeed
<aguitel> anyone know how to change the boot order in Grub?
<Agent_bob> stdin plus the encription is in each packet isn't it...
<RytmenPinnen> yup :) I've been downloading the torrent for almost 4 months :D ... btw Ktorrent blocks audio for vlc sometimes, dunno why..
<stdin> aguitel: you can set the default boot option
<Agent_bob> aguitel yeah edit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and re-arrange the order
<drif> RytmenPinnen: are you sure it's Ktorrent's doings?
<aguitel> how edit this ?
<RytmenPinnen> pretty, cause all the times I've shut down Ktorrent vlc plays audio fine
<stdin> Agent_bob, aguitel: that will be reset after an update if you just re-arrange it
<drif> RytmenPinnen: which version?
<Agent_bob> aguitel as root
<aguitel> i try
<stdin> aguitel: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drif> RytmenPinnen: didn't restarting just vlc work?
<RytmenPinnen> nope
<stdin> aguitel: the line you need to edit is the one with "default  0" on it
<drif> RytmenPinnen: I've faced those audioprobs myself couple of times..but it has always worked after I closed vlc - ktorrent's been runinng on background for ages :D
<drif> -n
<Agent_bob> stdin but that doesn't "rearrange" the order it just preselects the default
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<stdin> Agent_bob: like I said tho, after a kernel update, the order will be rewritten anyway
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, that's wierd... im using ktorrent 2.1
<drif> Agent_bob: what do you exactly need to do..re-arrange the order of choices or change default boot option?
<drif> RytmenPinnen: same here
<Agent_bob> and wont that also be undone when kernels are added   if the order changes then the default number will be a different something ?
<Agent_bob> drif not me.
<Agent_bob> drif aguitel
<drif> sorry :D got confused..
<drif> Agent_bob: yeah noticed :D after a brief peek above
<RytmenPinnen> k, I tried to reload the torrent and that exec file is still there, anyone feel like testing you got it too?
<RytmenPinnen> I'm probably not allowed to link torrents here tho?
<drif> RytmenPinnen: testing what?
<krakrjak> has anyone gotten the Dell E1505n S-Video out working on Feisty?
<RytmenPinnen> the torrent, I reloaded it and that spooky noname exec file is still there
<Agent_bob> RytmenPinnen probably shouldn't.   spam is frowned upon and if it's something that may be restricted in some locales then dont'
<kazuma_> i have a dual core processor
<kazuma_> that makes my laptop 64bits? xD
<drif> kazuma_: yup, most likely
<kazuma_> but
<kazuma_> you see that there's a kubuntu 64bits?
<kazuma_> but is just for AMD technology right?
<drif> your's is dual core?
<kazuma_> yeah dude
<drif> -'
<kazuma_> but my dual core processor is intel
<kazuma_> that means the other kubuntu doesn't work for me?
<kazuma_> xD
<Agent_bob> will it break things if i install the feisty package of kdocker in dapper ?      bet it has bad deps
<jhutchins> kazuma_: 64 bit distros are very touchy, you should only use them if you really need them and are prepared to deal with issues like multimedia problems.
<kazuma_> thanks for the advice
<kazuma_> fuiuf
<jhutchins> kazuma_: For regular daily use, use the standard distro.  It will work great with your system and take full advantage of the dual core.
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Why not just upgrade the system?
<drif> kazuma_: yeah, my bad I meant duo..as for contrast to amd's X2
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> thanks dudes
<kazuma_> you're great help
<Agent_bob> jhutchins dialup
<jhutchins> Hm.
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: You'd be better off on a distro that had full cd's available from cheapbytes or somewhere.
<Agent_bob> jhutchins i know.    debian etch maybe...
<Daisuke_Laptop> or shipit
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop no.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: shipit is just the single CD, the whole repositories would be 3 - 4 CD's.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop doesn't help much   you get an install cd that you redownload on the first update...
<Daisuke_Laptop> the whole of the repos would be 3 or 4 dvds...
<jhutchins> I think that's one shortcoming of ubuntu.
<Daisuke_Laptop> still a minor thing, though
<jhutchins> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> (for a company to press and ship 3-4 dvds)
<Daisuke_Laptop> a small fee, sure, but it's feasible
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: It's a massive headache.
<CS5> JohnFlux, Ty this Kile and Latex, are  exceptional programs, I can see that although it will take some time to use them to their capacity, I can also see how much it will help in the feat I am partaking in. Thank you very much.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: They've got to deal with the six month release cycle, overstock and understock.  It's a pain.
<krakrjak> has anyone gotten TV out working on Feisty?
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: Some companies like cheapbytes specialize in doing short runs for a reasonable price.
<Agent_bob> jhutchins not to mention the updates
<Agent_bob> *buntu updates to much.
<jhutchins> not as bad as gentoo.
<Agent_bob> implies to me that it wasn't really ready when released...
<JohnFlux> CS5: there's a #latex channel btw if (when) you have problems :)
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: I don't think that's really fair.
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Fedora doesn't update much, and never backports, and they basically suck.
<Agent_bob> jhutchins no ?
<CS5> JohnFlux, Great to know, You are a wealth of knowledge. TY
<Agent_bob> hehhe i wasn't comparing to fedora
<kazuma_> Fedora was good xD
<yeniklasorr> How to delete all files in a folder without a spesific file with terminal ?
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: So many components are in constant development, and if they went with the most stable version of each one and never backported or updated... well, you'd have Fedora.
<kazuma_> what is latex? O.o
<jhutchins> kazuma_: RedHat was good.
<kazuma_> well that's true too
<JohnFlux> CS5: also if you add jam when mashing sweet potatoes, it makes them taste extra nice
<Agent_bob> hehhe i wasn't actually comparing to any distro.  just think that most of the bugs should be worked out before release. not shortly there after.
<kazuma_> hahaha
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: copy the specific file somewhere else and delete the folder.
<JohnFlux> CS5: there.  my total world knowledge :)
<Agent_bob> jhutchins or if you waited until it was stable you'd have debian ?
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: From what I've seen, most of the updates aren't ubuntu bugs - they're updates from the upstream projects.
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: I guess, from what I hear.  Never done deb.
<alain__> anyone here know ati and compiz conf ?
<Agent_bob> yeah that's cause upstream is the "testing" version of debian "where they are working out the bugs..."
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: there are 10,000 packages.  there's going to be some updates :-)
<kazuma_> what's the most used OS?
<JohnFlux> windows
<kazuma_> =O
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux so is ok.  the whole system within 5 weeks of release is not acceptable
<JohnFlux> kazuma_: in the linux world, ubuntu
<Agent_bob> so/some/
<jhutchins> !ati | alain__
<alain__> yes jhutchins
<stdin> Agent_bob: upstream is not debian, it's the people who make it, the actual project
<jhutchins> alain__: Hang on a sec... that was supposed to trigger the bot, but it's dead.
<Agent_bob> stdin ?
<alain__> ati xpress 200m on a compaq presario v2000,
<kazuma_> wow, i began with fedora, the i went to suse, and now to kubuntu now that's a change
<Agent_bob> stdin what project ?
<alain__> when i run compiz i get this message, no composite and no metacity jhutchins
<stdin> Agent_bob: depends on the package
<jhutchins> alain__: Sounds like something's missing.
<stdin> compiz in feisty doesn't work well with kubuntu
<alain__> no composite extension
<alain__> and no metacity
<Agent_bob> stdin does ubuntu port the bulk of their code from debian sid ?
<stdin> alain__: with ati, you need the fglrx driver and xgl
<CS5> JohnFlux, sounds good may try it, lol. I am sure you have more in ya if you dig really deep...
<stdin> Agent_bob: yes, but that's not upstream
<alain__> i got th fglrx on
<alain__> because i got rendering
<aguitel> std,compiz and beryl don't work well in kubuntu with me
<stdin> !xgl | alain__
<alain__> but i aint sure aboutxgl
<stdin> ...
<jhutchins> stdin: missingbot
<Agent_bob> heh   symantics...      where something flows from is always upstream to where it flows to...
<raquel_> I'm having a problem with Adept - it will not shut down and the aps that I requested to be installed are yet to be installed, I can't kill the Adept (tried contless times) any ideas?
<stdin> jhutchins: it just rejoined
<kazuma_> what is compiz fusion?
<jhutchins> !ati | alain__
<alain__> how do i find out if xgl is installed
<alain__> !ati
<ubotu> alain__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> Poor bot.
<drif> suggestions for flags/options when mounting a storage space over nfs?
<drif> storage/workspace
<ubotu> alain__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> Agent_bob: that's not where the fixes come from
<alain__> i think i got the right driver
<raquel_> Any help with Adept??
<Agent_bob> stdin the fixes from packages don't come from the updates in debian sid ?
<jhutchins> raquel_: ctrl-alt-esc
<stdin> Agent_bob: most don't, no
<stdin> Agent_bob: debian sid take a lot of patches from ubuntu
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Mostly the fixes developed by ubuntu get pushed upstream to debian, or to the original projects.
<Agent_bob> ah wherl pool
<raquel_> jhutchis - erm yeah I can 'close' the window - but it is appearing to be running on the task thingy and I can't kill it -
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: Remember most of Linux isn't developed by debian or ubuntu or RedHat, most of it is independent projects.
<stdin> I think he knows that
<waylandbill> debian sid tends to have more new stuff introduced than security fixes. It gets both, but newer unstable code is another issue to be monitored.
<Agent_bob> jhutchins yeah i'm well aware of that.
<rodrigo> someone know very well of Algorithms and Complexity???????
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jhutchins> Wow.  seven question marks.. Must be important!
<kazuma_> what is beryl brainstorm?
<Agent_bob> so back to my origenal Q    anyone know if you can have konsole start in the systray ?
<Agent_bob> without kdocker that is   ^
<stdin> don't think you can...
<stdin> yakuake is what I tend to use anyway
<jhutchins> what good would a konsole in the systray be?
* raquel_ is so confused about this adept thing - I just want it to install my games and Firefox...
<kazuma_> then use konsole xD
<Agent_bob> rodrigo might be more helpful to just ask your question rather than fishing for "maybe i can, maybe i can't " answers
<jhutchins> !adeptfix | raquel_
<ubotu> raquel_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i wanna get the mac type dock
<waylandbill> yakuake is nice for being available at an F12 keypress.
<elite101> what desktop enviorment does "Xubuntu"
<jussi01> !info kibadock | Assid
<ubotu> assid: Package kibadock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> elite101: xfce
<elite101> okay
<waylandbill> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Agent_bob> jhutchins depends on what is running in the konsole in the systray   now doesn't it...
<raquel_> Be back going to attempt this ...
<Assid> no such thing
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: I can't understand how that would make any sense.
<stdin> Agent_bob: yakuake is nice, it "folds" to the op of the screen (so you can't see it) and then can "unfold" back
<jhutchins> Agent_bob: a konsole in the systray would be too small to show anything useful.
<stdin> Agent_bob: activated by a key press
#kubuntu 2007-08-17
<Agent_bob> stdin i'll give a look.   but by top of screen, you mean just below the bar that is there already    right ?
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: and it also keeps the terminal active when hidden, so the running program runs.
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Just push it off onto a different desktop.
<Assid> which dock do i need?
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Or minimize it.  Or shade it.
<raquel_> on the Adept package issue - can I kill it from the console - so that I can restart it 'normally' again??
<stdin> Agent_bob: no, from the top of the viable screen, ie: it has no window decoration
<jhutchins> raquel_: Yes, you may need to fix the lock file.
<waylandbill> jhutchins: can do that, but I'm used to the key access on any desktop.
<raquel_> jhutchins - how do I fix the lock file?
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Configure a shortcut key.
<stdin> Agent_bob: have you played quake/doom or those type of games
<Agent_bob> stdin no
* raquel_ so want's to play Doom on this computer :D
<stdin> Agent_bob: well, it's like that anyway, it appears and disappears with a key press
<jhutchins> raquel_: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kazuma_> is that possible?
<kazuma_> play doom or diablo 2 for example?
<raquel_> Output: Setting up java-common (0.25ubuntu2) ...
<raquel_> Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-4) ...
<raquel_> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-13) ...
<raquel_> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-13) ...
<stdin> raquel_: ?
<raquel_> Setting up gcc-3.3-base (3.3.6-15ubuntu1) ...
<raquel_> Setting up libstdc++5 (3.3.6-15ubuntu1) ..
<drif> stdin: damn that's handy :D
<stdin> drif: yep :)
<waylandbill> jhutchins: not saying you are incorrect. You have a good way to set it up. I have a good powered system that can handle the 'eye-candy' way of handling a hidden terminal. I may as well use the CPU cycles. :-)
<raquel_> That's what it output - so does this mean it's fixed (not very good with the Konsole stuff!!
<stdin> raquel_: if you don't see "error" then it's fine
<gan|y|med> hello
<jhutchins> waylandbill: Interesting.  I just hadn't seen the concept before.
<gan|y|med> i have a serious emergency, so any help is deeply appreciated.
<jhutchins> If you have a serious emergency, please hang up and dial 911.
<raquel_> stdin - thank you (and sorry if that was 'spammy' but I wanted to show what it output..)
<gan|y|med> for about 2 days i haven't been able to access almost any websites in feisty, with any browser
<drif> stdin: is yours by any chance set to 'correct' hotkey? ;)
<jhutchins> !pastebin | raquel_ for more than a couple lines:
<stdin> raquel_: if you have a large paste, we have a website for you to paste it to
<ubotu> raquel_ for more than a couple lines:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> drif: f12 by default, I use ~ too much in commands to use that
<gan|y|med> i can ping websites (ip as well as names), can connect to icq/aim, but cannot open irc. everything works in winxo
<gan|y|med> p
<drif> stdin: ah forgot :D my ~ doesn't originate from there
<raquel_> ubotu - forgot about that - I've not had to come ask annoying question here in a long long long time....
<stdin> !bot | raquel_
<ubotu> raquel_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gan|y|med> has anyone had this problem?
<raquel_> Yep it is
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Check your proxy settings.
<gan|y|med> no proxy
<gan|y|med> just plain dsl router
<yeniklasorr> wow stdin : How to delete all files in a folder without a spesific file/folder with terminal ?
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: That's why you need to check the settings.
<drif> stdin: and I never use that "law" sign :D
<gan|y|med> there is no proxy enabled with no browser
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: Copy the file to a different folder and delete the rest of the files.
<gan|y|med> i can access some website like www.google.co.uk.
<raquel_> Q: - can I still get Enlightenment Desktop Manager? and if so where - and will it work on Kubuntu (Feisty)
<gan|y|med> but i cannot access www.google.com
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: There are very tricky methods that you could use, but you could loose the file.
<yeniklasorr> jhutchins : If that folder has 4 gb space :(
<gan|y|med> some websites just time out, others send their title, but no content is shown
<stdin> drif: ~ = $HOME
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: well, you can try patterns that match some of the files, then some of the other files.
<drif> stdin: I'm using fi-keyboard
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: have you rebooted the router?
<gan|y|med> this is completely freaking me out. it is not the router or the card, as they both work in xp. some inet services work, most don't.
<stdin> drif: it's nothing to with the keyboard, the ~ symbol is just a shortcut to mean your home dir
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: You can use a find command, work on it until it skips that file, then use -exec rm {} /;
<gan|y|med> don't have access to the router. but as i said, i am using it right now
<yeniklasorr> ok
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: You can also use mc.
<drif> stdin: I beg to differ :D I just meant my 'original quake-hotkey' doesn't give ~
<gan|y|med> i tried disabling ipv6, but nothing changed
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: sounds like it might be a dns problem.
<gan|y|med> i used a slightly older kernel, to no avail
<stdin> drif: I remember it being ~ ?? been years tho
<drif> stdin: you're correct..but not on _my_ keyboard layout
<LeeJunFan> jhutchins: doesn't sound like DNS if he's getting partial loads.
<jhutchins> LeeJunFan: That sounds like flaky connection.
<stdin> drif: ahh, yeah, it was ` on mine
<LeeJunFan> jhutchins: he said he gets the page title, but the page itself doesn't load.
<LeeJunFan> jhutchins: yeah, I'd say the router needs rebooted.
<stdin> drif: which was ~ in the game
<jhutchins> LeeJunFan: Yeah, I think I'd try that too, but he said he doesn't have access/
<jhutchins> ?
<kaminix> Now, is there any reason in the world that KDE would use SCIM over SKIM on my laptop? I don't see it!
<gan|y|med> thing is, some pages i haven't been able to load all along with this connection (which usually work), but since 2 days ago they keep getting more and more
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: I had a problem kind of like yours with an entire network, turned out to be a bad NIC in the linux router. Only certain sites, and sometimes only certian parts of certain sites. Very odd.
<gan|y|med> NIC?
<[saylar] > maybe a problem with the MTU size
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: network interface card
<killown> how do i to enable any flags gcc for optmization in dpkg-buildpackage "it compile package in i386 architecture whithout my flags gcc"
<killown> ?
<gan|y|med> but why would it work without any probs in xp?
<CS5> ganlymed, do you have wireless card and fixed or just a fixed connection?
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: yeah, as [saylar]  said, maybe MTU setting?
<gan|y|med> wireless
<waylandbill> that would make a good bot blurb.. !nic. :)
<ZeuGiRDoR> It's possible to improve the appearance of Java Applications under KDE? With Gnome, it takes the GTK style, but not under KDE
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: sudo ifconfig [network interface]  mtu 1492
<stdin> killown: edit the rules file and change that arch
<[saylar] > but on the other hand, if xp is working is most likely not a problem with MTU, because it is set in the router
<CS5> I had the same issue for awhile before all my upgrading and updates....Still cant say WHAT the problem was, but it was identical to yours, i have both wired and wireless connections, always went wrong with the wireless enabled.
<killown> stdin thanks
<gan|y|med> thing is, this also assumes i don't use networkmanager
<gan|y|med> what did you update?
<gan|y|med> but why is it getting worse
<killown> stdin, I need add it flags -O3 -march=prescott -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: that part sounds like hardware.
<gan|y|med> and all the settings (ip, nameserver, gateway, bcast, netmask) are exactly the same in xp
<elite101> hey is there MSpaint nock-off?
<killown> where I set it?
<rodrigo> what diffence between might and can?
<elite101> is there a M$paint knock-off at all? like how they have Wine/Mine
<lontra> elite101: there are tools much better than that ... try gimp or krita
<elite101> no
<raquel_> eliteror - just use the Gimp - it rocks
<gan|y|med> why hardware? my nic works in xp, the router, too
<stdin> killown: you see the DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE variable ?
<elite101> but i need simple
<lontra> elite101: use ms then
<elite101> how?
<killown> stdin nope
<elite101> ohh lol
<stdin> killown: should be right at the top
<elite101> well i thought there was a M$ paint i can use
<elite101> without the windows
<killown> ok
<drif> stdin: took me some time to found the correct name (was too lazy to reset the hotkey;) - I meant "section sign" and I never seem to use it anyway
<drif> find
<stdin> killown: well close to the top
<lontra> elite101: maybe you can run it via wine but i don't know why you'd want to
<killown> stdin, I do apt-build source kdebase
<raquel_> How do I see the net work path from my WINXP computer to my KUBUNTU computer - Win wants me to show the 'network address' in a URL format....
<killown> does not show it
<killown> in rules file
<gan|y|med> that's really weird. a lot of people have complained about slow inet (which is exactly what i had) and disabling ipv6 should have fixed it. however, in my case it seemed to make it worse
<killown> stdin, DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS only
<CS5> ganlymed, upgraded to feisty and updated everything
<waylandbill> elite101: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_raster_graphics_editors#Open_Source_software
<elite101> i need a MS paint
<basfrank> hi
<elite101> lol u cant download it
<elite101> :(
<CS5> Found the biggest issues started with the install of amsn
<raquel_> elite101 - why do you NEED MS Paint?
<rodrigo> raquel where are you from?
<killown> stdin, http://rafb.net/p/vzogGF68.html
<raquel_> Florida
<elite101> its better
<drif> elite101: I believe you can run ms paint with wine like lontra said - atleast I've succesfully run couple of softwares
<elite101> i need a light weight image editor
<elite101> u cant get MSpaint i dont think
<elite101> u cant just download it
<waylandbill> elite101: look at the link I sent. Has simple raster editors.
<drif> you don't have windows on any machine?
<raquel_> The Gimp is the best I've used for editing images (and creating them)
<drif> sorry for swearing though..
<elite101> thanx
<killown> stdin, I must do apt-get source kde?   apt-build source kdebase  I get differ files
<elite101> windows paint is better than anything else
<raquel_> elite101 - your in the wrong place to make such a claim
<drif> elite101: I can't see reason why it would be
<stdin> killown: apt-get source kdebase, to get kdebase
<stdin> killown: why are you building it anyway?
<killown> stdin but file >> rules is differ
<killown> dont show me DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE variable
<elite101> no u see its easyer to use than gimp all i do is like add text and stuff gimp is a hassle i need a program i can just load in 0.002sec and not have to worry about layers***
<waylandbill> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rodrigo> ok, i thought t you from Brazil... because your name is common a lot here... :)
<drif> elite101: running util with wine ain't making it lightweight though
<elite101> urgghhh
<elite101> lol
<stdin> killown: why are you building it?
<elite101> my as well stick with windows on the whole "mspaint" thing ;)
<alexbe01__> mmm, pixel art :)
<raquel_> rodriqo - it's my daughters name (I'm on her computer and didn't have this set to see me and all of my passwords and such....
<jeffmitchell> hi all, what's a good firewall to use with KDE? is there a command line based one?
<killown> stdin I want to compile kdebase
<stdin> !firewall | jeffmitchell
<ubotu> jeffmitchell: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<drif> elite101: and once you get the grasp of program like gimp..it's as simple as paint when needed to and also capable being as complex (nearly) as photoshop
<jeffmitchell> ok thanks :D
<stdin> killown: any reason, or just curious ?
<elite101> yeah but if u use paint u know what i mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1.5MB/s...  this is a drag
<elite101> paint is soo advanced
<elite101> paint is as powerful as photoshop if u know how to use it
<elite101> or gimp
<stdin> no, it's not
<Daisuke_Laptop> paint is certainly gimped.
<raquel_> elite101 - I've used paint - and erm yeah - I only use the Gimp now (I have it on my WinXP computer as well)
<drif> stdin: don't even start that ;)
<killown> stdin kde more fast
<elite101> paint is better
<elite101> like it can be advanced too
<drif> I smell a little troll here..
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: if you have pages that don't finish loading you don't have slow internet, you have broken internet - different than the ipv6 issue.
<Daisuke_Laptop> drif: yeah, you.
<elite101> if u know what to do
<stdin> elite101: please discuss the pros of MS paint in offtopic, or better still in ##windows
<drif> Daisuke_Laptop: takes one to spot one
<waylandbill> #kubuntu-offtopic
<killown> stdin, then... this variable not exist
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: anywhere else you can go to test your wireless? A Cafe, library?
<drif> waylandbill: true
<elite101> lol
<stdin> killown: have you compiled many things before ?
<waylandbill> stdin beat me too it. :-)
<raquel_> LeeJunFan - find a friend with a wireless router??
<killown> stdin yes
<elite101> need i say more? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1TTs8iQWgA
<Daisuke_Laptop> now if i could jsut get synaptics to recognize my trackpad as a trackpad and not a mouse.  i miss being able to scroll already
<killown> many many
<Daisuke_Laptop> !offtopic | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LeeJunFan> raquel_: right, or just drive down the road 100' until you find a network named 'linksys' :0
<stdin> elite101: #kubuntu-offtopic < last time
<raquel_> lol LeeJunFan
<stdin> killown: edit the DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS with --host and --target set to your arch
<rodrigorocha> raquel_: ohhh ok
<killown> stdin and my flags?
<killown> -O3 -march=prescott -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe
<elite101> go to kubuntu off topiv
<elite101> topic8
<Daisuke_Laptop> who?
<elite101> everyone
* raquel_ has Kubuntu running on a Wireless network in my apartment (802.11g Belkin card in computer - DLink 524 router - DSL internet)
<stdin> killown: CCOPTS and CPPOPTS i think
<killown> ok
<killown> ok
<raquel_> rodrigorocha - I had to rebuild the connection about 5 times before I made it 'stay' working after a reboot of Kubuntu...
<killown> stdin, --host i686 --target ?
<raquel_> How do I get to a shared folder on my XP computer from Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> install kubuntu instead of xp :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually, samba's the way to go
<stdin> killown: linux-i686 iirc (and it's COPTS not CCOPTS)
<dacorr> if i recall samba worked wonders from the linux end windows was not to friendly about it though
<raquel_> Daisuke_Laptop - I wish that 1st was an option (as I have an AMD64 that would love Kubuntu 64)
<stdin> killown: needs to be set for both --host and --build
<raquel_> do I need to install Samba on the WinXP computer??
<LeeJunFan> raquel_: you already have the folder shared on XP?
<CoCo_> a girl?
<stdin> raquel_: no
<raquel_> LeeJunFan - yes
<CoCo_> hello im ricardo from Costa Rica
<LeeJunFan> raquel_: just open konqueror and type smb:/ in the location. That should show you available workgroups.
<kazuma_> si piensas ligar aqui ve al offtopic coco
<kazuma_> xD
<raquel_> oh let me try that.......
<CoCo_> q es eso
<CoCo_> soy nuevo aqui
<kazuma_> a ok
<kazuma_> see yo mas o menos
<kazuma_> stdin es muy buena ayuda
<kazuma_> es master en estas cosas
<raquel_> LeeJunFan - you rock - that worked :D
<raquel_> no just need to work on that from the other direction....
<raquel_> lol
<gan|y|med> hey, i am still having the prob of not being able to access any website in feisty. any ideas?
<dacorr> have you pinged them to find if it is a general connection issue or just web sites
<waylandbill> anyone seen Jucato lately? I haven't seen him in a long time.
<gan|y|med> ping works with ips and names
<gan|y|med> icq works, irc does not
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: try ping -s 1472 [site name] 
<gan|y|med> websites and irc time out in any browsers, i sometimes get the title though. and as i said, some still work (google.co.uk)
<gan|y|med> well, irc in an irc client, obviously
<stdin> CoCo_: there is a #kubuntu-es  Si busca ayuda en Espaol
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: and also try ping -s 1472 -M do [site] 
<dacorr> is it just UK based sites you can access?
<kazuma_> how do i install mp3 codecs? xD
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> !mp3
<stdin> kazuma_: ^
<gan|y|med> i am not sure, haven't tried, yet. but i will. why?
<LeeJunFan> !mp3 | kazuma_
<LeeJunFan> is ubotu dead?
<ubotu> kazuma_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gan|y|med> it cannot be the hardware (on both ends), as it works in xp. i tried an older kernel, still no luck, so it shouldn't be an ipv4 issue in the kernel. i tried disabling ipv6
<Urilock> i switched to ubuntu
<gan|y|med> no, it is not only uk based sites, as i cannot open tv-links.co.uk, for example
<Urilock> because my system severly messed up
<gan|y|med> and for the same reason i am back on win, how ironic
<dacorr> i had a similar problem but i recreated the connection and restarted the network services as well as the router
<dacorr> i did find i had problems with static ip addresses too and connections
<gan|y|med> i don't have access to the router
<kazuma_> stdin you gave me a command to install it do you remember it? xD
<dacorr> shared router?
<gan|y|med> kind of
<stdin> kazuma_: you mean "sudo apt-get install ..." ?
<kazuma_> the mp3
<gan|y|med> thing is, in works well in xp. so where should the prob lie?
<kazuma_> something with mpg
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> ffmpg? or something like that
<stdin> kazuma_: for mp3?
<kazuma_> yup
<dacorr> i found it was linux talking to the router was the issue it was a strange one at that
<kazuma_> it's difficult to me to understand the manuals xD
<dacorr> netowrk wise i found othing wrong
<stdin> kazuma_: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<kazuma_> thanks
<gan|y|med> what do u mean by the way linux talked to the router?
<dacorr> not all packets were reaching the router they were dropped
<gan|y|med> it seems to be a config prob then?
<dacorr> i switched to dhcp on the router and it was fine
<dacorr> i had dhcp switched off on the router
<dacorr> and that seemed to be the problem
<gan|y|med> darn, it's already doing this
<gan|y|med> it gets all the ip stuff and so on, same as in xp.
<dacorr> but browsing is limited
<gan|y|med> yes
<gan|y|med> sometimes i get the titles, somtimes it times out before this
<killown> stdin, I am do ./configure + flags and debian/rules binary
<killown> it work?
<sanzanri1> how is your browsing limited?
<sanzanri1> can you ping
<gan|y|med> it seems so random and illogical
<stdin> killown: run 'debian/rules' first, then ./configure
<killown> ok
<gan|y|med> yesm i can
<gan|y|med> ips and names
<krillin> anyone here have a dell inspiron 1420n with preloaded ubuntu? if so, i'd like to know how well the hardware is supported
<killown> stdin debian/rules build ; ./configure ; debian/rules binary?
<sanzanri1> hi, i have a preloaded 1420n with ubuntu
<dacorr> thats what i found i could not find a faultwith the settings just it seemed odd,
<gan|y|med> it's driving me crazy
<stdin> killown: no, "debian/rules ; ./configure ; debian/rules build && fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<killown> ty
<gan|y|med> it renders kubuntu practically worthless
<aTrain> anyone have ubuntu running with an ATI x1270 video card?
<krillin> sanzanri1: wonderful. how is the driver support? does everything work out of the box (especially the wireless and graphics)?
<sanzanri1> to gan, that is really odd, yes ubuntu without internet is pretty boring
<gan|y|med> and it worked three days ago! but this must be a general issue, i had similar problems with some other router
<dacorr> it could be that if its a shared router there maybe too many people on it
<dacorr> especially with the firmware provided on them
<gan|y|med> but why would it work with xp then?
<krillin> sanzanri1: i've read some reports online that the graphics card isn't so well supported and the wireless works with open, WPA, but not with WEP. i want to make sure all the hardware i buy is fully functional
<gan|y|med> except it is some secret m$ contract thing
<dacorr> first thing i did when i bought my router was but linux firmware on it no problems since
<gan|y|med> darn, this pretty much smells like complete reinstall
<sanzanri1> Krillin: Wifi is good, when i first got it sometimes the wifi would not work after hibernation/ suspend, i fixed that, but i don't remember were i read howto sorry, everthing else i really good
<gan|y|med> for my notebook
<sanzanri1> graphics, no
<krillin> ouch
<dacorr> restart the router
<gan|y|med> just one hint: you wanna use linux, don't buy an ati card
<gan|y|med> i would, but i can't
<gan|y|med> and it is not a solution
<sanzanri1> i upgraded to compiz fusion and i can run it in opengl emulation mode, but that can bring my cpu's to 100%
<Biovore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gan|y|med> it must depend on the router somehow, cause other networks still work in linux (well, at least i think so)
<dacorr> hope its not a belkin
<kazuma_> why amarok doesn't make my mp3 colection? =o
<gan|y|med> i'd use envy
<gan|y|med> seriously
<sanzanri1> envy is nice
<krillin> what does envy provide that downloading the .run files and running them doesn't?
<meson10> i have a 6150 Nvidia..and i have two monitors
<dacorr> and hope when the new drivers are installed you dont have a api kernal mismatch error
<gan|y|med> i tried compiz, but simple stuff is quite slow, such as scrolling
<krillin> (i haven't used envy yet, but i got my 8300 GS to work fine with the .run)
<meson10> i wish to run two dsktops individually on them
<sanzanri1> Krillin, x has to upgrade to the -intel drivers for full functionality
<gan|y|med> you are blessed, man
<dacorr> envy does not support the new nvidia graphics such as 8500gt as of yet although the drivers are availbal on the nvidia sit....sobs
<aTrain> anyone know if there are ATI x1270 video drivers?
<gan|y|med> so i got to get my nb out into the world and see if i can connect to any other networks
<grul> what's the cd burner application called?
<gan|y|med> have u had a look at ati's page?
<sanzanri1> k3b?
<grul> sanzanri1, thanks
<aTrain> i did't think they had mobile drivers on their page
<gan|y|med> gosh, windows at work, now at home... i wanna have kde back
<gan|y|med> they do
<sanzanri1> gan can you reset the router
<gan|y|med> nope
<sanzanri1> shoot
<sanzanri1> is dhcp?
<gan|y|med> i don't understand why the router would give me some setting which is different depending on the os (i don't exlcude the possibility, hthough)
<gan|y|med> yes
<gan|y|med> getting the same settings in both os'
<sanzanri1> i think i might have the same problem as you.
<gan|y|med> but only one works
<aTrain> they have 1250 and 1300 but no 1270 drivers
<gan|y|med> sounds... well... good for me
<dacorr> you get the same ip settinges in both OS?
<gan|y|med> yes
<gan|y|med> ip, netmask, bcast, gateway, nameserver all the same
<sanzanri1> are you using broadcom?
<dacorr> wired connection?
<gan|y|med> it is a belkin router
<gan|y|med> wlan
<gan|y|med> i tried to set it manually, same effect
<dacorr> ahh
<saki_knin> s
<dacorr> its the router incorrectly assigning you
<gan|y|med> i wanted to get a different ip, but to no avail
<dacorr> had this before
<gan|y|med> what do you mean?
<dacorr> funny enough it was a belkin then as well
<gan|y|med> pls tell me
<dacorr> what is the subnet mask?
<gan|y|med> 255.255.255.0
<sanzanri1> its odd, i thought belkin were good with linux?
<gan|y|med> so they say about netgear
<dacorr> no belkin are over priced and flawed
<sanzanri1> i have linksys, they are awful
<dacorr> linksys are good hardware but bad firmware
<gan|y|med> guys, could we just finish the previous topic quickly, you know when you wanted to tell me about what happened to you?
<dacorr> and gan you need to reset the router and check the wlan settings
<gan|y|med> i was afraid you might say this
<sanzanri1> gan, your wireless card what chipset is it?
<dacorr> log into the router it probably has the factory default password
<gan|y|med> ipw2200
<gan|y|med> intel
<sanzanri1> modprobe ipw2200?
<gan|y|med> yes?
<sanzanri1> maybe that can reset your driver?
<dacorr> you need to unload those intel drivers and reload them
<gan|y|med> the driver gets resetted from time to time, wjy?
<gan|y|med> ok
<sanzanri1> i'm just throwing things out there, sorry
<dacorr> id still reset the router too they all need it from time to time especially belkins
<gan|y|med> you know, the worst is that winxp is working without probs
<dacorr> despite xp being build on 2 third linux kernal and the freebsd protocol stack
<sanzanri1> winxp is always having that prob
<dacorr> and it took them 7 years to get it where it is today...aww bless
<sanzanri1> :-)
<gan|y|med> yes, i have been resorting to this as well, but time is running out...
<gan|y|med> ok, gtg to bed. thx a lot for your help
<sanzanri1> have you tried connecting with wireless assiant
<gan|y|med> what do you mean?
<gan|y|med> i am using knetworkmanager
<sanzanri1> try down loading wicd
<sanzanri1> wicd
<gan|y|med> which is?
<ueg> e
<sanzanri1> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<gan|y|med> i am on it
<runlevelten> gan|y|med: do you have a recommended MTU size for your connection to your ISP?
<sanzanri1> "Welcome to the home of wicd. wicd was started because of the lack of useful, functional wireless network connection managers in Linux. It is also capable of connecting to wired networks as an added bonus. For information on installing, please see below."
<dacorr> from the ipw2200 directory i think the command was unload (as root)
<runlevelten> You could consider ensuring that the connection between your machine and thr router is the same as it.
<runlevelten> s/conn/mtu of the conn/
<gan|y|med> runlevelten: what do u mean?
<gan|y|med> darn, only deb repo
<sanzanri1> your not using kubuntu?
<gan|y|med> no, i am. but i need to find the deb
<sanzanri1> https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573
<gan|y|med> cause apt doesn't work in kubuntu
<gan|y|med> no inet access
<gan|y|med> foundit
<crossfire> can anyone help with this error , I am stumped and google has let me down   /opt/kompozer/kompozer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sanzanri1> i think i might have just given you the link?
<sanzanri1> :-D
<sanzanri1> you are going to have to remove knetworkmanger 1st
<gan|y|med> i was too much engaged with all my excitement :)
<sanzanri1> you also might some gtk libs
<runlevelten> gan|y|med: 1. look in your router's web interface and find the MTU size of your connection to your ISP.
<crossfire> dang guess that is a no
<gan|y|med> ok, that will be my last option ( i ha the feeling i am going to get there pretty soon)
<gan|y|med> ok
<gan|y|med> runlevelten: and then?
<sanzanri1> wow, look at my complete sentences
<runlevelten> gan|y|med: when you find it, what is it?
<bob_> i am install brother hl 2040 and downloaded the control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz but forgot how to install it
<gan|y|med> i cannot see it right now, as i am in xp to talk to you guys
<runlevelten> you can't see your router because you're in XP?
<gan|y|med> bob_ unpack and read the readme/install files?
<runlevelten> What?
<bob_> not one
<gan|y|med> ok, sorry, of course
<gan|y|med> cannot find it
<bob_> ran the ark and unpacked but
<bob_> unsure what to do now
<bob_> the brother web site not any help
<gan|y|med> look for a file called INSTALL
<gan|y|med> runlevelten: the status page does not reveal any mtu info
<gan|y|med> and i don't have access to any other part
<bob_> have three files control tar and data tar and debian binary
<sanzanri1> sorry, this might be off topic, but gan, you could use your kubuntu installation whiles using windows with vmware server http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<gan|y|med> in the tar files
<gan|y|med> that is an idea, thy
<gan|y|med> thx
<gan|y|med> only problems is probable, that i am running out of disk space (only 80 gb and 50 are for kubuntu)
<sanzanri1> but you can use you kubuntu partition as the vm image
<runlevelten> Oh well :(
<purpleposeidon> does any body here have uber 1337 mirroring skills with wget? I'm having problems with mah cookies...
<gan|y|med> ok, really gtg. thx a lot
<gan|y|med> i am gonna give a shot tomorrow
<gan|y|med> goodnight
<stoned> RurouniJones: hi
<stoned> wrong person
<stoned> wow wrong channel doh
<BluesKaj> have another toke , stoned :)
<killown> stdin not works ./configure ; debian/rules
<killown> .....
<isthisnickvalid_> Hi. I've installed Compiz Fusion and everything seems to work OK excepting that the windows has no borders! Any clue about it?
<Biovore> graphics depth at 24?  xwininfo and click on background..
<stdin> killown: "debian/rules" then "./configure <options>"
<stdin> isthisnickvalid_: have you looked at the guide on the wiki
<killown> ok
<isthisnickvalid_> I have installed it following a tutorial
<isthisnickvalid_> I am going to search for the wiki
<stdin> isthisnickvalid_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<isthisnickvalid_> thanks
<killown> stdin after .. debian/rules binary?
<stdin> killown: "debian/rules build" then "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<isthisnickvalid_> stdin: but I am trying to make it work  under kubuntu with KDE.
<stdin> isthisnickvalid_: yes?
<killown> stdin ? but if I do debian/rules build it goes to ./configure with rules options again and overwrite  the first ./configure
<isthisnickvalid_> stdin: In that wiki they talk about GNOME.
<stdin> killown:  "debian/rules" should do the configure
<stdin> killown: post the debian/rules file to pastebin
<stdin> isthisnickvalid_: have a look on it, there ARE kubuntu instructions
<killown> stdin, http://rafb.net/p/hKbKd144.html
<grul> hey, when i'm trying to install openssh-server on my new ubuntu server installation it says i should insert the cd. I'm connected to the internet so I figured I should be able to install it from some repository instead. what do I have to do to get it to understand that I want to download the file and not install it from the cd?
<isthisnickvalid_> stdin: It's true! :P It was similar to the one I followed before so I didn't realised.
<sanzanri1> are you using synaptic
<sanzanri1> or adept
<grul> oh nevermind, i just commented the cd-rom line out in sources.list
<isthisnickvalid_> I have another question: lastly I've been having problems at starup. When KDM asks for the user I enter, and then the screen goes blank and go back to kdm. If I enter in the console mode and then run "startx" it works... Why?
<isthisnickvalid_> I think I am going to reinsall kmd.
<isthisnickvalid_> kdm.
<sanzanri1> use gdm
<stdin> killown: maybe you should ask in #kubuntu-devel < they know more about that package
<dacorr> reconfigure x first
<killown> ok
<elite101> hey what is the program that makes ur windows wiggle and draw back?
<elite101> beyrl/
<elite101> ?*
<sanzanri1> compiz fusion?
<elite101> thats it?
<elite101> mhmm
<dacorr> i think plane desktop effects will do that
<stdin> beryl or compiz or compiz-fusion
<sanzanri1> compiz?
<elite101> ic
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<elite101> fusion? is that better
<stdin> it's newer
<elite101> k
<dacorr> anyone know when the api kernal update is coming out for the new nvidia drivers so i dont keep getting the mismatch error?
<sanzanri1> gl effects get boring after a time
<elite101> does kubuntu have a Theme manager or do i have to download it?
<sanzanri1> alt-f2 kcontol
<isthisnickvalid_> Hi elite101.
<elite101> hey*
<elite101> k
<elite101> thanks san,
<isthisnickvalid_> elite101: in system settings there are some options related to the themes "look and feel",  or something similar.
<elite101> ic
<isthisnickvalid_> you can download themes from adept, such as "baghira"
<elite101> mhm i would just go to www.kde-look.org i wanna get the vista theme (yes yes we all want that )
<sanzanri1> i hate saying this since i'm in a kubuntu channel, but gnome's theming sys is a lot better than kde's
<elite101> noooo!!!!!xD
<sanzanri1> :^)
<elite101> lol anyone have a vista theme installed? ifso is there one u tried and was good?
<stdin> elite101: ask in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> k
<sanzanri1> i think the "vista" theme is already preinstalled?
<elite101> why does "kate" apear when i download something piss's me off
<elite101> no its not?
<sanzanri1> that's actually why i started using gnome in the 1st place
<stdin> elite101: the answer is because the server sends the content as text/plain not application/*
<Biovore> elite101: yeah.. I hate that too..
<Biovore> elite101: you change probably change konquores default behavor to download..
<sanzanri1> i would download an iso to my ram and then open up 600mb of text in kate
<raquel_> sanzanrit- you can have both - basically install Kubuntu - then install the Gnome desktop and all of it's libs, and add-ons (as some Gnome games are fun)
<Biovore> Dosn't matter what the file is.  The web server is telling konqueror that its getting a text file..  so it opens it in kate..
<elite101> lol
<sanzanri1> thanks raquel, i have ubuntu setup like that already, but thanks
<elite101> its very very annyoing so its the mistake on there part?
<elite101> and not mine?
<stdin> elite101: yes
<elite101> okay
<Biovore> Its silly..  Just wish people would follow these things call standards..
<Biovore> Then again.. everyone has a standard.. a non of them are compatible..
<noobuser> is it possible to create a software raid 1 when in the live cd and have ubuntu 7 install into that? if so, is there any documentation on how to do that?
<Biovore> yes..
<Biovore> but it would have to be a mirrored raid..
<stdin> noobuser: I could !raid
<stdin> in fact I will
<stdin> !raid
<Biovore> hehe
<sanzanri1> it also called reading the file extension? hem
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Biovore> sanzanri1: file extentions mean nothing..  only on windows..  everyone else uses mime types..
<sanzanri1> yes, but we do live in a windows centric world, do we not?
<Biovore> sanzanri1: not me..
<Biovore> extentions are for chumps..
<taylor_> haha
<sanzanri1> i wish i didn't have to ether
<purpleposeidon> GNU: loling out loud!
<taylor_> i've been a full time Ubuntu user for about 2 months now
<taylor_> i don't think i'm ever going back
<Biovore> take a .mp3 file and remove the extention.. then do  "file <musicfile>"
<Biovore> it will tell you its an mp3 with out seeing the externtion..
<sanzanri1> on the command line?
<Biovore> yup
<sanzanri1> but that dosen't help kde/gnome?
<Biovore> Its this thing call magic numbers..  windows uses them as well..
<taylor_> yeah you do that in windows, it won't have any idea what to do
<stdin> amarok (and any other player) will also know it's an mp3
<Biovore> taylor_: some programs will figure it out..
<Biovore> windows media player for instance..
<taylor_> true
<taylor_> yeah
<stdin> s/some/most, if not all/
<taylor_> but if you just double click, it doesn't understand, if you actually open it in a program, no problem
<stdin> taylor_: no, take the .jpg off a jpeg file, konqueror still knows it's a jpeg
<taylor_> sweet
<taylor_> whtas this "magic number" you were talking about?
<stdin> that's how the program can tell what filetype it is
<Biovore> the first few bytes of a file contain a number the defines what the file type is..  Standard file types have this..
<sanzanri1> just tried with nautilus, it worked:-)
<stdin> it's the 1st few bits of a file
<taylor_> i see
<sanzanri1> yes, i've read the wikipedia art on it
<robotgeek> try also: 'file' command
<sanzanri1> but when kde 4 goes cross platform do you still think that this will work?
<Biovore> probably.. mac does it this way as well
<sanzanri1> cnr.com just went offline
<kazuma_> stdin
<kazuma_> can you help me?
<elite101> who do i install domino?
<elite101> !domino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> xD
<flaccid> kazuma_: stdin can help everyone! :)
<kazuma_> do you know something about screensaver-plug in?
<kazuma_> yeah he's great
<elite101> me?
<elite101> no
<flaccid> kazuma_: can you be more specific
<kazuma_> well
<elite101> lol i need too
<kazuma_> there's a plugin
<kazuma_> with beryl
<elite101> ahh
<elite101> man
<elite101> i have like 292mb ram
<kazuma_> that makes your desk look like an screensaver
<flaccid> try the ubuntu effects chan kazuma_
<flaccid> or #beryl
<elite101> yeah but it says domino not "beyrl"
<kazuma_> thanks
<flaccid> elite101: sorry was talking to kazuma_. whats ya prob
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ah
<elite101> i need to install domino
<flaccid> domino what?
<elite101> for this theme i have?
<elite101> it says i need it
<flaccid> !find domino
<flaccid> ok
<ubotu> File domino found in fetchmail
<elite101> Dark plastic reloaded
<flaccid> what says you need it?
<sanzanri1> oh the kde theme
<yotux> how can I change the default broser in kde
<sanzanri1> sensible browser
<elite101> yeah i have theme but inorder for me to install it i need domino
<stdin> yotux: system settings > default applications
<kazuma_> no one can't help me in beryl :(
<kazuma_> can you stdin
<kazuma_> ?
<stdin> I don't use beryl
<kazuma_> =O
<kazuma_> thanks
<yotux> is there a howto on setting up a widescreen in Xorg
<taylor_> i have the emerald theme loader, and i cna never get the theme to work...if i use the terminal, not sure of the command, i cna get it changed, but only if i never close the terminal, anyone know how to fix that?
<elite101> where is domino?
<flaccid> elite101: domino is here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42804
<elite101> thanks
<flaccid> also see http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Plastic+2+Suite?content=51302
<sanzanri1> oh, change x-www
<stdin> yotux: you just set a widescreen resolution
<sanzanri1> x-www-browser
<stdin> for system wide, yep
<stdin> tho I think kde apps will abide by the user settings
<stdin> so you'd have to do both
<elite101> well i have domino but it doesnt let me install it? there is no "readme" there is one present but its only @ 0kb and needs a program to open it up?
<stdin> 0KB = empty
<sanzanri1> to change x-www-browser make a syslink to the actually browser you want
<elite101> i have to compile the package
<elite101> but im not sure how im a noob to this stuff wich sucks but its better to learn now*
<sanzanri1> it should be in the repos
<stdin> "domino" is not
<sanzanri1> first install checkinstall
<flaccid> elite101: probably need to compile domino.
<elite101> yeah
<flaccid> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<elite101> but im going to restart for a second i wanna see the "finger-print" splash theme and stuff i did so far...(just downloaded Xubuntu 7.10/gutsy/tribe4)
<sanzanri1> why did he just restart?
<kazuma_> why i can't see my skydome?
<stdin> asked in ubuntu-effects
<Firefishe> hello
<Firefishe> heya stdin
<stdin> hey
<Firefishe> stdin: do you use xchat?
<stdin> I am right now, tho I'd rather not
<Firefishe> stdin: do you know, offhand, how to keep any ctcp requests from other people in a channel from being automatically ignored>
<Firefishe> ?
<stdin> hmm
<Firefishe> ya, it's a mystery.  I've checked every menu and settings area I can think of.
<redshadowhero> Hey, what command would I use to compile c++ programs? I need it for my upcoming class.
<Firefishe> redshadowhero: gads, that could fill a book...and a few thousand lines of code ;)
<redshadowhero> ...
<raquel_> I am so HAPPY - Adept is working, getting my games, and Firefox, and Blender, and the Gimp :D
<stdin> redshadowhero: install "build-essential" and something like "c++ -o program source.cpp"
<Biovore> redshadowhero: g++ file.cpp -o file
<redshadowhero> really? I've always used "cc program.cpp -o program"
<redshadowhero> so, its g++?
<stdin> cc c++ g++ all the same app
<redshadowhero> Alright, then.
<redshadowhero> I'll give it a test.
<stdin> Firefishe: ctcp isn't ignored by your client
<Firefishe> stdin: hmm..wonder if it's chanserv on that particular network
<redshadowhero> g++ isn't found. I'm going to apt-get it now.
<stdin> Firefishe: there's a user mode that can set it to ignore, depends on the network tho
<raquel_> has anyone used any of the video editors available on Kubuntu - and if so how difficult/easy are they?
<stdin> redshadowhero: install "build-essential"
<stdin> you need more than g++
<redshadowhero> stdin: what does that do?
<Biovore> apt-get install build-essentials for g++
<stdin> redshadowhero: it installs all the essential packages for building :)
<redshadowhero> funny... "sudo apt-get install g++" worked...
<redshadowhero> well, the helloworld, anyway.
<Biovore> yeah for simple stuff that works..
<redshadowhero> Well, it will be mostly terminal output for my class, at the very best.
<stdin> build-essential installs the standard C and C++ headers too
<raquel_> I installed a 'bunch of stuff' for editing and learning C++ (I will have to get a book or something to learn from :D )
<Biovore> g++ file.c -o file.o -c  will just output object and not link to an exe
<redshadowhero> Its intro to software engineering, so I don't think I'll need *too* much
<stdin> redshadowhero: you *soon* will
<Biovore> yeah those to should cover you
<raquel_> redshadowhero - your in college for this?
<redshadowhero> CPE major, yes.
<Firefishe> stdin: it appears to be a flood protector
<redshadowhero> install "build-essential" doesn't work.
<redshadowhero> oh..
<Biovore> build-essentials maybe?
<redshadowhero> biovore: still nothing.
<stdin> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<stdin> it's definitely "build-essential"
<redshadowhero> stdin: after that, I get: install: missing destination file operand after `build-essentials'
<stdin> redshadowhero: heh, not "install build-essential", use adept to install it or "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ddjikic> hi
<Kein> hmm...
<ddjikic> how to run photoshop cd3 ?
<redshadowhero> stdin: yeah, I just got it... I forgot the "sudo apt-get" part...
<redshadowhero> stdin: I feel p-r-e-t-t-y stupid right now.
<Kein> Okay, I'm needing to compile a bunch of stuff from source, but I haven't found out how to configure it to do such.
<stdin> redshadowhero: we all have those days
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BluesKaj> ddjikic, photoshop might run on wine in linux , not sure
<redshadowhero> stdin: yeah... I just made one of the not so nice doctors angry at me for trying to tell him that he shouldn't set his email client to check for email every minute...
<redshadowhero> stdin: so, he has made my day... rather hard...
<stdin> surely a doctor has better things to do than check email every 60 seconds
<redshadowhero> you would be surprised
<redshadowhero> that, and he left his emails on the server as a backup
<BluesKaj> you had to be a hero eh ? :)
<redshadowhero> all 3GB of them.
<ubuntu> hi people
<ubuntu> ive got a question
<ubuntu> how can i install ubuntu and don't lose my windows
<ubuntu> i mean the partition that i must choose while installing
<redshadowhero> Use the live cd, and set it up for dual booting?
<flaccid> don't install over the windows part..
<stdin> the installer lets you shrink your windows partition and install on the rest
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> do i have to choose it manually
<stdin> nope :)
<ubuntu> just click ok ?
<stdin> you see the option to shrink?
<stdin> before then "manual" part
<ubuntu> wait
<Kein> Never let me do that, for some reason. =(
<ubuntu> i just restarted the installation
<Kein> I had to format my HD.
<ddjikic> Blueskaj : i tryed , photoshop crash , but dreamweaver work , i used the sam way for both of them
<stdin> I formatted it, but that's because it came with windows...
<ubuntu> so i need to shrink ?
<stdin> ddjikic: search on http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see if it works
<stdin> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> there are three possibilieties
<ubuntu> 1 guided resize IDE 1
<ubuntu> 2 guided use entire disk
<ubuntu> 3 manual
<Firefishe> brb
<ddjikic> stdin : no , some error , i think that there are some file or something missing
<stdin> ubuntu: you want the 1st one
<ubuntu> ok thx
<stdin> ubuntu: also, there is a #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> when i choose 1 i will be able to use windows as well as kubuntu ?
<stdin> yes, you'll have the option at boot
<ubuntu> thx
<zait> moep
<Kein> Anyways, I was actually wondering how I'd manage to set up a dual-boot machine while this machine only has kubuntu on it.
<stdin> with windows?
<Kein> Would I set the active partition to the NTFS partition then stick in the XP CD?
<flaccid> install another OS and use grub to select on boot
<Kein> Yeah, I need it for a couple of programs; I'm a DM.
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<robotgeek> hmm, always install the evil OS first
<Dark_Shado1> hi people
<Kein> Well, I thought that much. =(
<Kein> Unfortunately, I'm Linux-retarded; just picked it up a couple of days ago after a partitioning program wrecked my HD.
<robotgeek> Kein: you should create a partition, and let windows kill your bootloader. then, use the live cd to run grub again
<Kein> Thank you.
<robotgeek> Kein: do you have another machine?
<Kein> Yes.
<Kein> I do.
<Kein> Unfortunately, I have to wait until I get an XP disc. =(
* Kein doesn't have a backup
<Dark_Shado1> can i install xubuntu for my old p3 800mhz with 256mb ram ?
<robotgeek> Kein: good, that way your can read the instructions on the wiki
<Kein> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<Kein> Unfortunately, I'm not sure how I'd install GRUB
<Dark_Shado1> and is it better than ubuntu
<Dark_Shado1> for my system
<flaccid> grub is installed by default with ubuntu unless you say no to it in the installer iirc
<Kein> Oh.
<Kein> Hmm...
<Kein> I'm thinking of possible conflicts.
<Dark_Shado1> ?
<Kein> Can't think of any.  But would the GRUB coming with ubuntu allow me to chainload XP?
<robotgeek> chainload?
<stdin> yes it will
<nosrednaekim> Kein: yes
<Kein> Thanks.
<Kein> Now the trouble comes with installing gcc and learning how ./configure works.
<BluesKaj> Dark_Shado1, the Ram is passable , your cpu speed is ok , but you might encounter some slow apps with such low memory capability
<Dark_Shado1> ok
<stdin> Kein: gcc is installed with build-essential, and you can do "./configure --help" to get some info
<Kein> Weird.
<Kein> Oh.
<Kein> Thanks!  I forgot the build-essential part.
<nosrednaekim> gcc is installed already....
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't come with build-essential
<Kein> ...then why is it asking me for a C compiler upon ./configure?
<stdin> yes, it does
<BluesKaj> Dark_Shado1, you could look at smaller footprint Desktops , like XFCe and fluxbox
<stdin> gcc isn't installed bt default
<Dark_Shado1> yep
<Kein> Alright, this seems simple enough...
<Kein> But the only thing that would bug me is that I haven't had a GRUB prompt yet. =(
<nosrednaekim> stdin: hmmm....
<Kein> So far, all I've seen is the immediate bootup of kubuntu.
<stdin> Kein: the menu is disabled by default, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment-out "hiddenmenu"
<Kein> Thanks.
<Kein> You guys are helpful, unlike the other guy I know who's experienced with this. =(
<bkudria> can someone help me get my swap working?  when i try to enable it, i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/660490 .  what's going on?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I don't have build-essential installed, but gcc is installed ...
<stdin> nosrednaekim: maybe you installed it?
<stdin> bkudria: what does "cat /proc/swaps" show?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I've been running this(gutsy which may or may not make a difference) for about  one week and haven't had to compile anything... so I don't think I installed it.
<bkudria> stdin:
<bkudria> /dev/sda2                               partition       1574360 34632   -1
<bkudria> /dev/mapper/sda2                        partition       1574360 0       -2
<stdin> bkudria: then you have swap on already
<bkudria> stdin: really?  mount doesn't show it...shouldn't it?
<Cannoli> hey guys
<stdin> mount doesn't show swaps
<genii> underdog5004: You alive?
<underdog5004> oh yeah
<Cannoli> ok so i made 3 partitions
<underdog5004> I'm a little tipsy, but I'm good
<underdog5004> private chat?
<genii> sure
<stdin> nosrednaekim: don't know, I upgraded from feisty and already had b-e installed
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: hey
<bkudria> stdin: aah, ok, thanks
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: if you want ot see swaps, run "free -m"
<Kein> Oh yeah!  Is there anything that would cause native Firefox to not boot up/cause Konqueror to randomly return "unable to connect to host" messages despite a fully functional internet connection?
<bkudria> nosrednaekim: yep, that shows it.  thanks!
<stdin> Kein: firefox and konqueror shouldn't interact
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: and....
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> i just broke my parents bed
<Cannoli> XDXDXD
<Cannoli> anbywayz
<Cannoli> so i have 2gb swap, 20gb for root and abt 60gb for i think its home
<Cannoli> is the third one suppose to be for /home?
<stdin> depends what you assign it to be
<Cannoli> wht should it be
<Cannoli> i was told there should be 3
<Cannoli> i remember root and swap
<stdin> you can have it has home, but it doesn't *have* to be
<Cannoli> right right
<Cannoli> so i can set it as home
<stdin> yep
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> and wht abt the ntfs partition
<Cannoli> i dont want it to have anything to do wtih linux
<Cannoli> but the installer is using it as a mount point for
<Kein> Dual-boot. ;/
<Cannoli> /media/sdb1
<Kein> man
<stdin> then don't assign it to mount it anywhere
<Cannoli> so make it blakc/
<Cannoli> blank*
<Cannoli> ?
<stdin> yep
<Cannoli> :S
<Cannoli> cant make it blank
<Cannoli> its either windows or dos or /media
<Cannoli> i amde it windows
<Cannoli> is that ok?
<stdin> sure
<Cannoli> kk
<Cannoli> now to install linux for the first time
<Cannoli> :)
<Cannoli> damn
<Cannoli> error
<Cannoli> -_-
<Cannoli> The file system on /dev/sdb3 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<Cannoli> -_- most unkool
<flaccid> bbl
<stdin> mark them for be formatted as ext3
<stdin> both / and /home
<Cannoli> they're already ext3
<Cannoli> :S
<sanzanri1> dosen't seem to quit?
<stdin> Cannoli: still need to set them to be formatted
<sanzanri1> oh, sorry wrong channel
<Cannoli> how would i do that?
<stdin> is there some "format as" thing?
* stdin hasn't used the installer for ages
<Cannoli> it says use as
<Cannoli> and i already chose ext3
<Cannoli> for both
<Cannoli> stil nothing :(
<Cannoli> oh
<Cannoli> wait
<Cannoli> i think i got it
<Kein> Alright.  What do I do with rpm files?
<Kein> the rpm command doesn't work. =(
<stdin> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Kein> Thanks again.  Sorry if I'm noobing it up in here. =(
<nosrednaekim> thats what this channel is for :)
<Kein> Well, let's see... how would I go about putting SDL in?
<mneptok> Kein: why an .rpm?
<Kein> Didn't know it didn't work and went for the .rpm file for the SDL library.
<mneptok> you want SHL libs for games?
<mneptok> *SDL
<nosrednaekim> Kein: open a package manager and search for SDL.
<stdin> Kein: it'd be in the repositories
<Kein> Got you...
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all
<Cannoli> im still getting this error
<Cannoli> The file system on /dev/sdb3 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<Cannoli> its type is already ext3
<cryptic> How come when I type a command and tell it run it just sits there?
<Cannoli> and its mount point is /
<Pb2007> hey !
* genii sips a coffee
<Cannoli> hiya Pb2007
<Pb2007> i seem to have an issue with getting kde to start )=
<cryptic> Is there something I new to configure first before running commands???
<genii> Pb2007: Please say more exactly what symptoms you have
<Biovore> cryptic: depends on what you did
<Pb2007> all i did was to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2113867 to get rid of the enpty space on the sides, but now kde wont start its only a blinking dot
<Pb2007> smpty*
<Pb2007> empty *
<genii> Pb2007: I'll look there, AFK
<cryptic> hey biovore can i pm you?
<Pb2007> genii: thanks
<[saylar] > hey, anyone familiar with gpg?
<[saylar] > im trying to figure out a way to automatically encrypt backup files with gpg
<[saylar] > it should run via cron
<Biovore> ^ In theory what your asking can be done.. probably would be gpg encrypted with one of root's keys..
<speaker219> windows
<genii> Pb2007: I believe the issue is that you have selected a resolution/mode which does not work either due to hardware limits or that it was not in line with what appears in xorg.conf file so that kdm is not starting
<[saylar] > oh, i think i just found something. one sec
<cryptic> How come when you follow the manual and run kde-config as a command it does nothing or is there something i need to configure first?
<Pb2007> genii:so i shoud edit xorg.conf or ?  (first day user of linux)
<stdin> cryptic: what manual?
<cryptic> kde-config --prefix
<Biovore> why you running kde-config..
<genii> Pb2007: Are you able to access a console by pressing ctrl-alt-f1   or so?
<cryptic> the kde user's manual
<Biovore> I don't think it does anything on kubunut
<Biovore> they took it out..
<Pb2007> genii:Yes i am in the console now
<fitoria> hi!
<stdin> cryptic: what kde users manual?
<fitoria> i have a problem with the grub config to start the mf vista
<cryptic> the kunbuntu
<Biovore> cryptic: you making the assumtion that kubuntu's kde interface is the same stuff from kde.org..
<fitoria> anybody knows something
<Biovore> cryptic: It has been modified and tweeked..
<stdin> Biovore: no, it does something, it just needs to be told what print ...
<fitoria> kubuntu starts great! but vista ..........
<genii> Pb2007: OK, I would suggest to re-run that 915resolution thingy again but this time select some sane generic mode like 11024x768 at 60hz   or similar
<genii> 1024 rather
<Biovore> fitoria: I have grub booting vista here, no problems..
<stdin> cryptic: "kde-config" is not the correct usage, what guide told you to do that?
<cryptic> the kunbuntu user's manual
<Pb2007> genii:in the file it does not have a field for the "Hz"
<Biovore> cryptic: kde-config --help-all
<fitoria> bivore: can you send me the grub conf?
<stdin> cryptic: where ??
<genii> Pb2007: OK 1 minute
<fitoria> biovore ?
<cryptic> the kde help center
<fitoria> biovore: can you send me the grub conf?(paste bin)
<stdin> cryptic: what part
<Biovore> fitoria: ah.. maybe..  I'll have to get that all going..
<fitoria> ok
<Biovore> My config may not work for you though..
<fitoria> i can wait
<fitoria> well i will see
<fitoria> what i can get
<genii> Pb2007: when youdo: sudo 915resolution -l    does it show 1024x768 at 24 bits?
<Biovore> I have some wacky bios drive setups and grub got confused after install..
<cryptic> system locations, kde prefix
<genii> Pb2007: If so choose that
<fitoria> send it anyway
<genii> Pb2007: xorg.conf by default highest is 24 and not 32 for instance
<cryptic> I was just looking for a starter guide thing to run me through the how to's of the os and I thought the user manual would do that.
<Pb2007> genii: hold on and ill try, maybe bacause i chose 32 its going crazy ?
<Pb2007> because *
<genii> Pb2007: exactly
<Biovore> fitoria: http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/menu.lst
<stdin> cryptic: ok, in there it tells you the correct command
<fitoria> thanks
<fitoria> i will check it out
<Pb2007> genii:ill try then and see :) hold on
<stdin> cryptic: the command is "kde-config --prefix" , not just "kde-config", you see that in blue?
<Biovore> fitoria: the map lines my not be nessecessary for your configuration..
<genii> Pb2007: Ok. After you change it, restart kdm by: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fitoria> ok
<Biovore> fitoria: you root will probably be (hd0,x) or something like that
<fitoria> yep i know
<Pb2007> genii: its either 8 16 or 32 ..
<Biovore> gl hf
<genii> Pb2007: 16 then
<genii> Pb2007: Anything lower than 32
<cryptic> yeah is that suppose to actually do something
<cryptic> bceuase when i run that nothing happens
<Pb2007> genii:rebooting kde now
<genii> Pb2007: no need reboot
<genii> Pb2007: just: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> cryptic: you're telling me that the command "kde-config --prefix" does nothing?
<genii> Pb2007: Then if you are in console1 still do alt-f7
<cryptic> yes when i go into the run commands thing in the menu and type that command and hit run nothing happens
<Pb2007> genii: trying the sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<genii> Pb2007: Good, glad I got you before a reboot :)
<Cannoli> awww yea
<stdin> cryptic: it's not a GUI application, open konsole (kmenu > system > konsole) and run it
<Pb2007> genii: hehe, still the same status thoug )=
<Cannoli> installation has officilaly started
<Cannoli> :D:D:D
<Cannoli> after i have linux installed can i still run a live version
<Cannoli> ?
<Pb2007> genii: maybe i need to edit the /etc/default/915resolution ?
<genii> Pb2007:you set to 1024x768 and 16 bit colour?
<Kein> Yeah.
<stdin> Cannoli: yeah
<Cannoli> sweet
<Pb2007> genii: yes
<Kein> If you leave it in the drive, unless you have a weird BIOS it'll boot the CD every time.
<genii> Pb2007:Ok. Do not edit that file yet
<Kein> And if it's a weird one you can usually choose to boot from CD or HDD.
<Kein> ;/
<nosrednaekim> Kein: you can ussually get that option by hitting f12
<Cannoli> oh i had another question
<Pb2007> genii:ok
<genii> Pb2007: Instead open with sudo privelege /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what the highest resolution for bpp 16 is set to in there
<Cannoli> actually nvm
<Cannoli> :)
<Pb2007> is privelege same as nano ?
<genii> Pb2007:sudo nano
<Cannoli> so wht i dont understand is, like mac is good for video and music and stuff, windows is good for office like things, whts linux's specialty?
<stdin> Cannoli: everything! :)
<genii> Pb2007:sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf           <--uppercase X
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> i wont argue with that
<stdin> good, I wouldn't
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> ive only used it for abt a week and i think it has tht potentil
<Cannoli> potential*
<Cannoli> so how did linux start :S
<stdin> it has office tools, like OpenOffice, and graphics tools, like GIMP
<genii> Pb2007: The ^ character in the help window at bottom of nano means ctrl key
<Cannoli> is gimp as good as photoshop :S
<stdin> some say yes
<Cannoli> sweet
<stdin> Cannoli: history of linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Pb2007> genii:schoud it say "bbp" or depth ?
<Kein> <nosrednaekim> Kein: you can ussually get that option by hitting f1
<Kein> yeah, heh
<genii> Pb2007:Look for a line in there like "1024x768"  underneath a line saying only 16
<Kein> that's how I got kubuntu on this ;/
<Kein> was like "...WTF?" when it booted XP with the kubuntu livecd in
<Kein> "oh yeah, multiboot!"
<genii> Pb2007: There may be other resolution combinations in there, do not worry about them
<genii> Pb2007: depth :)
<Pb2007> genii: ok 24 then
<Crell> Hi all.  Are there instructions anywhere for installing a gutsy kernel package on feisty?  I know it's "not recommended and not supported" and such, but I'm having trouble compiling my own kernel and want to see if there's an easier way. :-/
<Pb2007> genii: default detpth 24 .
<genii> Pb2007: Since now is set to 16 by 915 prog, put 16 as default
<Pb2007> genii: in all pleaces it says "depth" ?
<genii> Pb2007: No, only where it has default depth put there 16
<genii> Pb2007: replace 24 with 16
<genii> Pb2007: done that?
<Pb2007> genii:yes
<Pb2007> genii:but i still have the crappy black space on the sides
<genii> Pb2007: Ok. So now go further down slowly to just below where it has depth 24 settings which below that has like "1024x768" etc
<genii> Pb2007: Please follow instructions exactly
<Pb2007> genii: ill do my best
<genii> Pb2007: We are not done yet, so does not matter screen appearance yet
<Pb2007> genii: ahh ok
<genii> Pb2007: Did you put cursor yet below the line like "1024x768" and others like this just below the depth 24 lines?
<Pb2007> genii: yes i am now under "screen" at it says 640X480@60
<Pb2007> RIGHT UNDER "24"
<Pb2007> sorry for caps
<genii> Pb2007: np :)
<genii> Pb2007: put cursor at far left, go down 1` line then hit enter and put a new entry for depth 32
<genii> Pb2007: use what you see above where you are typing for depth 24 for an example, just put 32 instead of 24 but otherwise duplicate what is from depth 24  to last resolution it had for that depth
<genii> Pb2007: If unclear about instructions please ask
<Pb2007> ok just so that i don`t do anyting wrong, my sction is "screen" have some info, i am now under the line that says "end subsection, is that where i shoud be ?
<Crell> Is there a howto on safely installing selected packages from gutsy without upgrading the entire system?
<genii> Pb2007: No, you need to make this entry just above that
<stdin> Crell: what packages?
<genii> Pb2007: So that "end subsection" is after what you type on a line of it's own
<Pb2007> genii:Ahh ok, so i cant just edit away 24 ?
<Pb2007> genii: or are we making a "news mode"
<genii> Pb2007: No. I did not ask you to do this. Please follow EXACTLY instructions. Improvising may be catastrophic
<Pb2007> genii:ok ill do as you say =)
<level1> Hi, konqueror is behaving a little weird... it seems to want to treat webpages as text files
<Crell> stdin: The kernel and possibly alsa.
<Cannoli> HUZZAH
<Crell> I've been trying to get a compile going, but keep running into issues. :-/
<Cannoli> linux is installed
<Cannoli> i'll see u all on the other side
<Cannoli> :D
<Kein> Have fun, Cannoli.
<stdin> Crell: www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html
<Kein> It's very usable.
<Pb2007> genii:so if i understand you correctly, i need to copy paste what i see above, and then type 32 where its 24 now, and leave 16 as it is ?
<genii> Pb2007: Please let me know when you have made the new entry for depth 32
<Crell> stdin: Ah, that looks like exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks.
<genii> Pb2007: Yes, now you have the idea :)
<genii> afk phone
<genii> Pb2007: The idea here is that we will set it to something the 915resolution prog can that is the same in both cases so that your kde will work again
<Pb2007> genii: ahh ok
<genii> Pb2007: Ok, so after making these changes, do ctrl-q and save the file
<saylar> hey guys
<Kein> ...hm.
<Kein> Hey guys?
<Kein> Is there any native linux IRC clients that support mIRC scripts/remotes and such?
<stdin> doubt it
<Pb2007> genii: i thing im finisht now, i statred with subsection "display" depth 32 virtual 640 480 modes "640x480@60@
<Kein> Aww.
<saylar> i am trying to create a gpg key, but unfortunately i can just connect to it via ssh
<Kein> I can always WINE it, so it's all good.
<stdin> Kein: but mirc runs in wine, or so I've herd
<saylar> this seems to be a problem while collecting entropy data
<saylar> any suggestions on that?
<genii> Pb2007: OK, that should be fine
<Pb2007> genii: ok what do i do next
<Kein> Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do.  Already ran it in WINE, but I was curious if I wouldn't have to.
<genii> Pb2007: Exit nano by   ctrl-c when it asks to save, hit Y   then enter key aftyer that
<Crell> How do I set the default version for Apt to use if I don't explicitly specify a version?
<stdin> Kein: I can't say for sure if any do or not
<Pb2007> genii: ok done and done =)
<genii> Pb2007: Let me know when done, do not do anything innovative after that ;)
<stdin> Kein: what type of scripts does mirc use?
<genii> Pb2007: OK, now to issue a command which I need to look up. 1 moment
<Pb2007> genii: hehe don`t worry :) and im done saving
<Pb2007> genii: ok
<Kein> not sure, stdin.
<Kein> I can WINE it, though; I've done it before and I'm not planning on making it my default client.
<genii> Pb2007: Actually that step should not be needed here (on reflection)
<stdin> Kein: if it's some language, like perl or python, then they should work in some
<Pb2007> genii:ok
<genii> Pb2007: Do you have kde running somewhere right now or not?
<Pb2007> genii:its running
<deathroll> hi im back
<deathroll> stdin
<deathroll> ive installed and everything works
<stdin> good good :)
<deathroll> but i'd like you to ask how can i get a higher video resolution ??
<deathroll> i got my nvidia drivers on  the windows
<genii> Pb2007: Log out of it then, when you get to the login screen again, do  ctrl-alt-backspace    key combo. This will restart the entire X server. Then login back to kde. I will wait here for you
<deathroll> but it seems that  they dont work here
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> deathroll: see that link
<deathroll> in the console ?
<deathroll> yeah
<genii> Pb2007: If you are unable to logoff the kde for some reason let me know
<Pb2007> genii:ok, doing that now, and now i got the blinking dot agein )=
<tazgodx> is it possible to only show the programs in the certain desktop on the bottom bar in KDE?
<Pb2007> genii: after the key combo
<genii> Pb2007: OK. hit   alt-f7 to try and see the kdm login screen
<Crell> tazgodx: Yes.  Right click on the taskbar, select "Configure panel".
<Crell> Go down to the Taskbar tab on the left.
<stdin> tazgodx: right click the panel > configure panel  > taskbar
<stdin> it's the 1st option
<tazgodx> sweet
<stdin> (note: it won't work with bery/compiz/-fusion)
<tazgodx> your great
<genii> Pb2007: You can go to a console if it fails by ctrl-alt-f1
<tazgodx> no porb, i can't get beryl/compiz/ or fusion to work :)
<Pb2007> genii: still just a blinking dot, before i edited xorg.conf i had the x server running, but with the bland spaces on the dise
<tazgodx> well, not well enough to want to use it
<Pb2007> genii: yeah it did fail .. back to console now
<deathroll> stdin
<genii> Pb2007: OK. in console, issue :  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> deathroll
<deathroll> wait
<deathroll> an update called adept is running
<deathroll> isn't that the video updater ?
<deathroll> i mean the drivers
<Pb2007> genii: trying that now
<stdin> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Pb2007> genii: it faild agein
<stdin> deathroll: that won't auto-install the nvidia drivers
<genii> Pb2007: OK, put for now to stop it,: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Pb2007> genii: done
<genii> Pb2007: At this stage are several options
<tammy> hi pples i have problem playing WMA files.. using VLC it is playing but no video came out
<tammy> i thought its codec problem and did a little googling .. tried to install w32codec using apt-get but
<stdin> tammy: have you installed w32codecs ?
<tammy> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<genii> Pb2007:  1- we can reconfigure the xserver    2- we can remove all the 915resolution stuff 3- we can re-edit xorg.conf
<Kein> ...weird.
<stdin> !w32codecs | tammy
<ubotu> tammy: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<tammy> tried to do apt-get update too...doesn't work :(
<mneptok> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: Win32 codec binaries. In component extras, is optional. Version 20061022-1~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 13920 kB, installed size 33580 kB (Only available for i386)
<Kein> The SDL isn't showing up when I'm trying to configure this.
<mneptok> tammy: enable the extras repo
<genii> Pb2007: I would recommend doing both 1 and 2
<tammy> ohhhh i'll try that
<genii> Pb2007: 2 first thebn 1
<mneptok> Kein: SDL is a library. not an app.
<stdin> tammy: and try not to use wmv, they suck :p
<Pb2007> genii: what do you thing is the best way, all i want is to rund kde in fullscreen on my laptop and have a fairly good resolution
<Kein> Yeah, I know. >_<
<deathroll> stdin can you help me :/ ?
<Crell> Wow!  I've got 9 WiFI networks within range of me... and they're all secure.
<Kein> Rather, what I meant was that I installed it via Adept and am trying to source install something else.
<mneptok> Pb2007: what laptop?
<stdin> deathroll: I gave you the link, what part of it do you need help with?
<Pb2007> mneptok:Dell xps m1210
<mneptok> Pb2007: i810 video?
<Pb2007> mneptok:yes
<tammy> what is the component to use?
<tammy> deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<deathroll> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mneptok> Pb2007: let me guess. the screen takes up 50% of the monitor, in the center.
<stdin> tammy: add the whole line
<underdog5004> lol, that happened on my lappy
<Pb2007> mneptok:yeah that is correct
<mneptok> Pb2007: known bug. lemme find you the xorg.conf parameters te set.
<mneptok> *to
<tammy> what is the component that i want to enable? w32codec?
<Crell> Gr, still no audio.
<Pb2007> genii has tried to help me after i tried to do it my self and totaly scrwed up the xserver
<mneptok> Pb2007: what version of Ubuntu?
<stdin> tammy: press Alt-F2, put in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra.list" paste the line "deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx" in there (no quotes) then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<Pb2007> mneptok:704
<mneptok> Pb2007: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tammy> i added deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas extras w32codec
<stdin> tammy: no
<stdin> tammy: take off that "w32codecs" part
<mneptok> Pb2007: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the 'Driver  "i810"'  to 'Driver  "intel"'
<tammy> AH i got it
<tammy> thanks thanks
<tammy> now its installing
<stdin> tammy: and change "deb-src" to just "deb"
<Pb2007> mneptok:ok trying that now
<tammy> i've no choice but to use it to play a wma file sent by my friends
<stdin> tammy: convert them :p
<mneptok> friends don't let friends use Windows Media
<tammy> not another headache!
<deathroll> i cant use the administration options can someone tell me why ?
<mneptok> you're not an administrator?
<stdin> can't use? what happens when you try? and what have you tried?
<Cannoli> omg
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Cannoli> sooo hawt
<Cannoli> :D
<Cannoli> ok so now how can i access files from my c: and d:
<Cannoli> ?
<Cannoli> i partitioned d: for linux
<stdin> c:, d:? what's that?
<Cannoli> c: holds windows files
<Cannoli> my drives
<deathroll> the button with administration options
<deathroll> i mean i cant press it
<Cannoli> :S
<deathroll> :PP
<stdin> 'c' is a letter?
<mneptok> Cannoli: only Windows uses quaint drive letters
<Kein> heh.
<Kein> ^
<Cannoli> dont drives have names in linux?
<Kein> nope
<Cannoli> oh snap
<Cannoli> lol
<Cannoli> ok so how do i refer to them as?
<stdin> Cannoli: /dev/sda1 :)
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> ok
<Kein> can: try /home/ =D
<mneptok> Cannoli: you just walked into Ireland singing "God Save The Queen"
<Kein> if you're casual, it's all you're likely to use
<stdin> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cannoli> kk
<Pb2007> mneptok:it did, now all i need to do is get the resolution higher and also get 32 in depth instead of 16 :P
<mneptok> Pb2007: did you change the driver to "intel" from "i810?"
<stdin> deathroll: can't press it?
<Pb2007> mneptok:yes i did
<mneptok> Pb2007: did you restart X or reboot?
<Pb2007> mneptok:just restarted X just learnd that from genii
<Kein> ... o_O
<Kein> alright, I downloaded a roguelike and unzipped it
<Kein> how do I run it with the terminal?
<mneptok> Pb2007: OK, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kein> when I type the name, it goes "lolwut, no command!"
<mneptok> Pb2007: choose the resolutions and bit depths you want
<stdin> Kein: what guide?
<Kein> hm?
<stdin> Kein: what's the file called ?
<Kein> adom.exe
<Kein> <3 roguelikes
<stdin> Kein: exe = windows
<Kein> and ADOM was my favorite way back when
<Kein> wait
<Pb2007> mneptok: in like a terminal windows or in console ?
<Kein> might not be .exe
<Kein> lemme check
<mneptok> Pb2007: either is fine
<dotz> why is it that when i use open office to open a DOC file origin by microsoft words, some of the LINES drawn will be out of place?
<mneptok> Kein: are you looking for a dungeon crawl?
<Kein> hahahah, not -looking-
<Kein> I've played a TON of roguelikes
<Kein> but all in Windows, not linux
<Kein> it's an executable
<Kein> but the download was for the linux version
<stdin> Kein: what's the file called?
<Kein> adom ;/
<mneptok> Kein: sudo apt-get install angband zangband gearhead
<Kein> got you
<Kein> that works very well
<Kein> OSHI
<mneptok> Kein: there are 3 for you
<Kein> GEARHEAD
<Kein> I loved gearhead
<Kein> it was awesome
<deathroll> :)
<deathroll> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> Kein: try ./adom or "sh adom"
<Kein> got you
<Kein> thanks, stdin
<Pb2007> mneptok:i can`t get passt a sealection
<mneptok> Pb2007: huh?
<Pb2007> mneptok:users of power pc with blah blah blah .. the "ok" does not respond
<alaskan> Greets, everyone...
<alaskan> If I remove a file that was installed by a package, that shouldn't cause problems when that package gets updated and/or removed, right?
<Kein> ...oh lawds
<Kein> wtf
<Pb2007> genii:do you have any experience in webcams ?
<Kein> Can I copypaste what happened?
<Crell> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> alaskan: the file will probably be replaced then
<mneptok> Pb2007: <tab> <return>
<alaskan> stdin: Ok, thanks... I'm about to remove the default power management applet's .desktop file from /usr/share/autostart then, unless you know of another way to not get it to start at every login?
<Pb2007> mneptok:ok
<stdin> alaskan: not sure, does it ask you (when you choose exit) whether to start it again or not?
<deathroll> stdin
<deathroll> ive got a lame question :D
<stdin> deathroll
<deathroll> i should press system then administration
<deathroll> but there is no administaration button haha :D
<stdin> in what?
<alaskan> stdin: nope. just confirms i want to quit. :-\
<Kein> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34021/
<deathroll> in the driver manual that you gave me
<deathroll> it says that i must press system than administration
* alaskan wishes they'd make KPowersave the default pwr mgt app in Kubuntu
<stdin> deathroll: it also says that if you are using kubuntu to follow the other instructions...
* stdin knows it says that, because stdin added it
<alaskan> well, i'm off. thanks for the info, stdin. peace
<stdin> alaskan: there is some dpkg-divert thing that can do it, but not sure how, man pages i guess
<alaskan> cool. i think i'll just stick with removing it from autostart, dirty as it may be. seems safe enough.
<alaskan> later
<Kein> anyways, yeah, no clue what the hell could cause ADOM to think that it's not more than 78x33
<Kein> or such ;/
<Pb2007> mneptok: when i connect my usb harddrive, the system responds but i don`t find the hdd, any tips ? i get this choice "open in new windows" and when i click that , nothing happens
<drif> Pb2007: 'sudo fdisk -l' might give you some clue
<Pb2007> drif: ok ill try that, but is it possible to make a shortcut on the desktop ? that mounts the disk when i conncect and click ?
<drif> Pb2007: do you know how to manually mount devices/drives?
<mneptok> Pb2007: it should automount on its own
<drif> mneptok: anything automated can also fail..no harm checking it out though?
<drif> Pb2007: should there be something already on that drive?
<Pb2007> drif:yeah movies and pictures ..
<Pb2007> mneptok:it did not mount on its own )=
<drif> Pb2007: ntfs?
<drif> or ext3/reiserfs etc.
<Pb2007> drif:yes
<drif> Pb2007: did fdisk return anything useful?
<Pb2007> drif:yes it did, thx so mutch :D
<drif> you're welcome
<Pb2007> does that go for the cardreader aswell ?
<drif> Pb2007: can't see reason why it wouldn't
<Pb2007> drif:it is a built in card reader .. dident work )=
<drif> Pb2007: I haven't had much experience with cardreaders under linux so far.. don't own digital camera
<Pb2007> ok
<Pb2007> trying to get my webcam up and running :P easier said than done :P
<drif> depends on camera/chipset
<drif> both I've tried worked automaticly under 7.04
<Pb2007> its logitech quick cam ... what application did you use ?
<dkeller> k
<drif> Pb2007: actually just camgrab
<drif> Pb2007: but it automaticly detected the device when I plugged it in
<drif> Pb2007: like your usb-drive did
<Pb2007> drif:hehe its a built in to my screen cam
<drif> Pb2007: check lsmod if it's already there
<drif> Pb2007: also 'dmesg | grep -i logi'
<Pb2007> drif;any idea what it might be named ?
<drif> if there's anything mentioned on boot
<miles_> is Biovore in here?
<Biovore> oO
<miles_> hey Biovore
<Biovore> c++ question?
<miles_> you told me about gumstix, im pretty interested in it...
<Biovore> oh.. yeah..
<miles_> what exactly do you do with it?
<Firekill> how i can upgrade my system? only apt-get upgrade??
<Biovore> me.. I just monkey around with it.. I havn't messed with in a few months though..
<stdin> Firekill: adept
<miles_> o...i want to buy one of their way smalls...i was just kind of curious for ideas of what i can do with it
<Biovore> Firekill: yeah.. basiclhy you need to update to the new repos and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Firekill> hum
<Firekill> ok man
<Firekill> i'll made it
<Firekill> i new user of kubuntu =] 
<stdin> don't upgrade to gutsy unless you _know_ what you're doing...
<Biovore> miles_: well depends.. you only have SSH access to start with.. depends if your good with electronics or not..
<Scorpaen> amarok: how does one install mp3 support??
<Biovore> Firekill: update from a to b.. whats A and B
<Biovore> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> Firekill: for day-to-day updates, use adept
<miles_> i think embedded linux is where i want to go with my life
<miles_> do you know of any embedded linux IRC channels?
<Biovore> It basicly the same proc in a IPAQ
<Firekill> stdin i'll go see adept
<Biovore> #gumstix here
<miles_> thanks
<Biovore> or check out the wiki and get on the mailling list..
<Firekill> thx man
<Firekill> =] 
<Scorpaen> hey Biovore there are no instructions for Gutsy there
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> try kubuntu+1
<Biovore> gusty is beta.. no instructions..
<stdin> miles_:  #ubuntu-mobile ?
<stdin> Scorpaen: #ubuntu+1
<Biovore> I don't think ubuntu works on gumstix.. there Xscale ARM
<Biovore> Infact.. there uc Linux.. no MMU.. can't run full blown linux..
<Biovore> I have a Touch LCD on my and tiny X running with qtopia 4.2 on it..
<miles_> o really? thats pretty cool
<Biovore> yeah.. but hard.. I had to make my own PCB
<Biovore> I have the 600 MHz 128MB version and the 200 Mhz version..
<miles_> i am going to buy one, but i didnt want to be like "ok cool i can run linux on this...now what?" you know?
<Biovore> well you might end up like that at first..
<Biovore> its not simple..
<miles_> haha
<Biovore> They have a wiki but it covers the basics..
<miles_> would you reccomend any other avenues into learning embedded systems?
<Biovore> you have to cross compile everything for the device.. Its a pain..
<Biovore> Well thats it..   If you get the cheap one with robo stix.. that might be the best bet..
<Biovore> there some docs on how that works..
<Biovore> There are also a few book on the subject..
<stdin> heh, new package in gutsy: xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Biovore> Robert Loves book on linux kernel is very good..
<miles_> better than o'reillys understanding the linux kernel?
<Biovore> I bought some embedded linux books.. but I don't really like them..
<Biovore> miles_: most descitily.. robert love is a major 2.6 kernel developer
<Biovore> for suse
<Biovore> he just recently quit suse though..
<miles_> Biovore: do? you contribute to the ubuntu community
* Biovore thinks conical should have try to get him :-P
<stdin> miles_: he is right now
<Biovore> miles_: sorta..  I help out with the Maryland Ubuntu group some..
<miles_> o...
<Biovore> Work keeps me busy though..
<miles_> im looking for a mentor so i can get involved with actual ubuntu development
<stdin> helping the community on irc is contributing in a big way imho
<Biovore> #ubuntu-devel
<Biovore> rgr stdin
<miles_> yea ive known about IRC but didnt start using it untill recently...im interested in doing real coding
<Biovore> I am an electrial engineer by trade.. I leave the fany OS level stuff to people who have time to mess with it..
<Biovore> I do my part and occasionaly help out on project..  I helpped with the netfilter protocol sniffer back in 2000 in college..
<Biovore> You can blame the P2P netfilter match on my buddy :-P
<miles_> i read an article on being a professional linux developer, it said being recognized in the community for great work is just as good as any resume
<stdin> as good as or better
<miles_> depends on what you have done exactly i guess
<Biovore> well it is..  employers want to if you can get a job done.. street credit is worth more then a degree in most cases..
<miles_> right now i work at a start up, we do RFID management solutions...
<underdog5004> genii,  howdy
<miles_> its cool, but man, linux is so much cooler
<stdin> being able to do the job is better then theoretically being able to
<Biovore> rgr.. I do RF stuff at my work.. Software Defined Radios and such..
<Biovore> I use linux do all kinds of things..  I am also working with the openflightlinux group.
<Biovore> Embedding linux in FPGAs and such..
<Biovore> miles_: If your realy into leaning how this stuff works, you might want to check out andrew tanibums book on operating systems..
<Biovore> and minux as a starting point..
<underdog5004> !minix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles_> minux? not minix?
<underdog5004> !minux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> miles_, no, minix
<Biovore> yeah thats it.. typo
<Biovore> or what ever it is..
<maxagaz> salut
<miles_> !fr | maxagaz
<ubotu> maxagaz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Biovore> any way of to bed..
<miles_> yea i need to finish my COBOL lab, sucks
<miles_> thanks for your help
<Cannoli> god i love linux
<Cannoli> im installed 170+ games
<Cannoli> and they take up less than 1gb of space
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> less than 2gb*
<jhutchins> He who dies with the most versions of solitare...
<Cannoli> :S
<Cannoli> now im lost
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> !front end
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about front end - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !frontend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frontend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> dang
<underdog5004> Cannoli, what's the problem?
<Cannoli> wondering wht a front end is
<Cannoli> :S
<underdog5004> Cannoli, a frontend is kinda like an easier way to comprehend a complex program
<underdog5004> for example, synaptic is a frontend for the command line level command apt-get
<Cannoli> ah ic
<underdog5004> apt-get is in turn a front end for dpkg
<underdog5004> apt-get install $program-name is easier than whatever dpkg does
<Crell> Although if you're on the command line, use aptitude instead.
<underdog5004> Crell, meh, I like apt-get
<Cannoli> ah
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> i get it :)
<Cannoli> thanx
<miles_> !cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crell> I find aptitude much more reliable and easy to use.
<miles_> the cpufreq options in the kernel allow you to OC your hardware running linux, correct?
<underdog5004> miles_, I think it only allows you to under-clock it...for lappys, mostly
<stdin> yep
<stdin> you NEVER want to OC a laptop
<miles_> but..what about desktop?
<fitoria> hey do ubuntu 32 bits works on celeron?
<smaceda> hello
<smaceda> can someone help me?
<underdog5004> fitoria, yep
<underdog5004> !someone | smaceda
<ubotu> smaceda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<miles_> pwn
<fitoria> but my celeron D is 64 bits are you sure?
<underdog5004> fitoria, absolutely
<smaceda> i just install KUBUNTU 7.04 and want to try KDE4
<fitoria> ok
<fitoria> thanks
<Cannoli> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<stdin> fitoria: you can install 32bit on a 64bit cpu just fine
<Cannoli> what is the name of that desktop with the cube?
<tomi> fitoria: in fact you need a little more tweaking on 64 bit system if you want to run software that is compiled only for 32 bit. ie. flash, java etc.
<Cannoli> like u can have 6 desktops and they're on a cube
<underdog5004> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> Cannoli: 4 desktops actually, and it's beryl
<underdog5004> that's all for you, Cannoli
<Cannoli> haha nice
<Cannoli> thanx :)
<underdog5004> stdin, you can have up to 16, I think
<tomi> hp w2207 worth it? :p
<stdin> underdog5004: not with the cube tho
<underdog5004> no...but...you can have it still be 3d
<miles_> in compiz you can go from 1-as much as ur comp can handle
<miles_> 2-sided looks kinda cool, its like flipping a card over
<underdog5004> compiz < beryl imho
<underdog5004> and compiz fusion sucks...
<stdin> underdog5004: not fusion :)
<stdin> fusion has the beryl goodness
<underdog5004> I don't like fusion...I had a HUGE perfomance hit
<underdog5004> I'll wait
<underdog5004> btw, anyone running 64-bit?
<Cannoli> so is beryl as kool as it looks?
<underdog5004> Cannoli, yes, but it's been discontinued
<Cannoli> why :S
<underdog5004> rather, merged into compiz
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> and i can install it on kubuntu?
<underdog5004> yep
<Cannoli> god i love linux
<underdog5004> there're guides
<Cannoli> this adept thing is frekin awesome
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl
<underdog5004> Cannoli, if you like adept, try out synaptic
<miles_> underdog5004: yea, i ran compiz on 64bit kubuntu...beryl > compiz
<Cannoli> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<underdog5004> miles_, can you do uname -m for me?
<miles_> im on my work laptop...
<tomi> underdog5004: why tell someone to use gtk app on kubuntu chat? :p
<miles_> running xubuntu
<underdog5004> tomi, synaptic is superior, imho
<Cannoli> whts so big abt synaptic?
<underdog5004> miles_, can you ssh into your 64bit box?
<tomi> underdog5004: might be, but that's not the case :)
<Cannoli> like whts the difference between that and adept?
<underdog5004> Cannoli, Adept felt that certain packages were fine to uninstall...like the linux kernel, bash, etc...
<tomi> Cannoli: for normal usage theres not much you would gain from it. you can install it but you will also be installing some gtk libraries and whatnot on the way
<stdin> synaptic is GTK and adept is Qt
<miles_> underdog5004: give me a second, ill go downstairs real quick
<stdin> for one
<underdog5004> miles_, thanks
<tomi> Cannoli: also there's kpackage if you want to try it out. but wont be as easy of use
<Cannoli> hah then i shall try it later
<miles_> actually, im gonna sign in from my desktop, be back in a second
<Cannoli> i just wanna stick to the basics for now
<Cannoli> then work my way up
<Cannoli> to the more advanced stuff
<marcelol> Hello folks
<deathroll> ive got a question
<marcelol> anyone here know a thing or two about superkaramba ?
<underdog5004> deathroll, which is?
<deathroll> how can i enter my disk partition
<deathroll> by using kubuntu
<underdog5004> deathroll, cfdisk, qparted, gparted, etc...
<deathroll> to check the files there :P ?
<underdog5004> marcelol, I do
<deathroll> underdog
<deathroll> but from
<marcelol> thanks under
<deathroll> my system
<Cannoli> so all security updates and stuff are free and automatic?
<deathroll> not by using console
<underdog5004> deathroll, seriously, please put your whole thought on one line
<underdog5004> Cannoli, not automatic, totally free
<underdog5004> marcelol, so, what's your question?
<tomi> deathroll: do you mean you want to mount a harddrive partition to a folder that you can access the files?
<marcelol> I installed superK...and liquidweather and another theme...but something happened, and they wouldn't come up...so I uninstalled superkarama, rebooted, then reinstalled superk..and even though I've cleared out the .superkaramba directory of those two themes...when I open superkaramba now, it says they're already there, even though they're not listed.
<deathroll> tomi yes
<Cannoli> sweet
<tomi> Cannoli: there will be the update icon on the system tray if updates are available. then just click on it and let it do its thing :) so semi-automatic
<underdog5004> marcelol, try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge superkaramba
<underdog5004> marcelol, how did you install superkaramba?
<Cannoli> yea i just noticed mine
<Cannoli> XD
<marcelol> underdog5004: been there..done that
<Cannoli> i must use it after my games finish installing
<marcelol> did the adept.....didn't work..
<deathroll> tomi
<deathroll> how can i do it ?
<tomi> deathroll: go to K-menu -> system settings -> Advanced (tab) -> disks & filesystems
<underdog5004> marcelol, no, do what I said
<miles_> underdog5004: you wanted just "uname -r"?
<marcelol> did dpkg --purge.... purged...but when I reinstalled.....voila ...same problemo
<tomi> deathroll: there you can set it up so you can either auto mount the partitions or enable/disable when wanted
<underdog5004> miles_, uname -m
<marcelol> ok..gimme a sec
<miles_> x86_64
<underdog5004> marcelol, sudo apt-get remove --purge superkaramba
<underdog5004> miles_, thanks so much
<miles_> no prob
<marcelol> ok...done it
<marcelol> now what ?
<marcelol> reinstall it that same way ?
<underdog5004> marcelol, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<stdin> "superK" also stores settings in ~/.kde/share/config/superkarambarc ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/
<stdin> those won't be removed by --purve
<stdin> *purge
<miles_> Qt: 3.3.7
<miles_> KDE: 3.5.6
<miles_> kde-config: 1.0
<miles_> woops, sorry
<underdog5004> stdin, oh, really? whoops
<underdog5004> marcelol, you get that?
<underdog5004> marcelol, "superK" also stores settings in ~/.kde/share/config/superkarambarc ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/
<underdog5004> so, remove those
<marcelol> excellent....I think it must've been the superkarambarc
<marcelol> if you don't wipe superkarambarc and that directory under apps...
<underdog5004> right
<marcelol> it'll still think that the themes are installed, even though it doesn't load them
<underdog5004> that sucks that it's in so many places...
<marcelol> it'll show the checkmark....but won't load the themes
<marcelol> that's a major a$$ bug
<underdog5004> reminds me of windows...lol
<marcelol> yeah.....
<marcelol> the apt-get script should get updated to wipe those directories
<underdog5004> marcelol, not really, the bug is not have --purge remove those config files
<marcelol> exactly
<marcelol> that's what I mean
<stdin> marcelol: config files in /etc not /home/whatever
<marcelol> superk should be oblivious to the whole thing.....
<underdog5004> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<marcelol> apt should've zapped it all
<underdog5004> I agree... etc == editable text config
<underdog5004> that's what it's there for
<marcelol> yup....
<marcelol> then again..the gods of Apt should have been given a list of any directories that need to be zapped..
<underdog5004> but it looks so pretty, I can't help but install it...
<marcelol> I wonder if the superk guys included that or not..
<marcelol> underdog5004: yup.....me likes my weather...especially in hurricane alley
<underdog5004> I'm just happy that apt-get resolves dependencies for more than 1 level
<underdog5004> marcelol, lol, I just have a system monitor and a clock
<marcelol> look at it this way..it's better than "Add/Remove applications"
<marcelol> I just added glass window monitor and weather
<marcelol> more than plenty
<marcelol> LCARS monitor is cute, but whoa what a hog
<underdog5004> marcelol, lol, I like glassmonitor
<underdog5004> and areoclcok
<underdog5004> erm, aeroclock
<coreymon77> im off for the night
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone
<coreymon77> see you all tomorrow
<underdog5004> good night
<Cannoli> g'night
<Cannoli> :)
<maxagaz> what is best text editor I can use to write scripts ?
<marcelol> ahhhh..she workie again
<stdin> !best | maxagaz
<ubotu> maxagaz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<stdin> kate is nice
<stdin> i use nano personally
<underdog5004> maxagaz, I like vim
* underdog5004 starts a flame war...sorry!
<stdin> vim is the root of all evil :p
<maxagaz> vim and nano are not easy to copy-paste
<underdog5004> man, there're hippies in every channel...just can't get away from them...
<underdog5004> nano is good too
<stdin> if you have the time, learn vim, if not, don't
<maxagaz> so, kate is most complete wysiwig editor for kde ?
<maxagaz> the most
<tomi> maxagaz: if you're talking html then you might wanna give kompozer a try. not very actively developed though
<stdin> wysiwyg? we are talking scripts here?
<DaSkreech> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<maxagaz> for php scripts
<tomi> kompozer is new nvu <.<
<marcelol> nano is not bad
<marcelol> slickedit is the shiz though
* marcelol has to wonder about emacs people though...hiding tetris in the editor....that's just not natural
<underdog5004> ha ha
<marcelol> is looking at his weather widget and feels no compunction to return to windows
<marcelol> now if someone would write a theme for engadget or /. that would be sweet
<marcelol> or maybe a woot
<stdin> windows? isn't that the glass filled whole in the wall to let light in?
<underdog5004> yeah, cause weatherbug is so awesome...lol
<marcelol> that's what I open when I order something at the drive thru
<marcelol> yeah....weather bug is a model of robust software engineering
<underdog5004> ha ha
<underdog5004> so false!
<marcelol> is still weaning himself off his apple too
<marcelol> though.....every so often I gotta get my fix'o'nix
<DaSkreech> tomi: Kinda
<alyssa_> anyone experiencing difficulties with Konversation?
* underdog5004 hugs xchat
<stdin> like?
<marcelol> random sigdevs ?
<alyssa_> server sent error 65: access to restricted port in POST denied
<marcelol> that happens every so often
<alyssa_> this is a normal thing?
<marcelol> restricted port Hmmmm
<marcelol> are connecting through a proxy ?
<kazuma_> stdin
<kazuma_> how can i be super user and modify the permissions from a file
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kazuma_> i got right click
<kazuma_> on the file
<kazuma_> and go to permissions
<kazuma_> but all is gray
<stdin> kazuma_: kdesu konqueror
<underdog5004> kazuma_, sudo chmod options filename
<alyssa_> server sent error 3: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave Klauncher said "unknown protocol" . .
<marcelol> alyssa : question....what are you trying to do ?
<marcelol> are you accessing this board via konversation now ?
<marcelol> or kirc ?
<alyssa_> start konversation on my other machine
<marcelol> uh huh
<stdin> how exactly ?
<alyssa_> k button>internet>konversation
<kazuma_> there's an error stdin
<marcelol> ok.....and then ?
<kazuma_> chmod invalid mode?
<underdog5004> kazuma_, what mode did you do?
<underdog5004> do you know how to use chmod?
<underdog5004> you should read the man page
<underdog5004> man chmod
<alyssa_> then it pops the konversation window and a box that says what I said earlier and ok, it then says the other thing, and ok, then it sigdevs
<stdin> how exactly are you starting konversation from the other system?
<alyssa_> with the mouse?
<alyssa_> k button>internet>konversation kde3.5
<kazuma_> that's the error message dude
<stdin> you said "start konversation on my other machine"
<alyssa_> the other system is within arms reach
<stdin> ah, k
<stdin> it could mean over an netowrk
<alyssa_> ah I see yes it could sorry
<alyssa_> nope pure sneakernet
<stdin> are you running it inside KDE (ie: not gnome)
<alyssa_> yes
<kazuma_> what mode?
<alyssa_> running gdm to get there though
<kazuma_> is chmod not a command?
<stdin> running gdm shouldn't matter
<kazuma_> or i have to select a mode after that
<marcelol> gonna head out....thanks
<marcelol> thanks underdog5004
<underdog5004> marcelol, lol, np
<underdog5004> kazuma_, yes, it is
<underdog5004> kazuma_, you just need to learn how to use it properly
<kazuma_> =o
<alyssa_> ideas stdin?
<kazuma_> let me say i wanna change
<marcelol> and stdin ......thanks
<kazuma_> the permissions
<kazuma_> y wanna write and modify a file
<kazuma_> but with right click i can't then what should i do?
<alyssa_> hehe the light bulb really has to want to change
<kazuma_> i have to let that permissions activated
<kazuma_> then how do i do that :P
<underdog5004> kazuma_, try this to the file, sudo chmod 775 filename
<stdin> alyssa_: hmm, don't know.. you could ask in #konversation (they are probably sleeping now tho) or in #kde
<namol> chmod 755 filename ? :D
<alyssa_> kazuma right click the desktop, run command, konqueror, options, run as root
<underdog5004> that means the owner and root can read, write and exec while others can't write...I think
<alyssa_> then right click change permissions to your hearts content
<namol> underdog5004 , no that would allow owner to r/w/x and same with the group
<kazuma_> thanks!!
<namol> 755 is the safe bet :)
<alyssa_> I think I got em
<underdog5004> namol, oh...looks like I have to read the man pages too
<underdog5004> ha ha
<stdin> underdog5004: it's user,group,others not root,user,others
<underdog5004> gotcha
<underdog5004> ugo
<stdin> root is ALL POWERFUL :p
<stdin> can read any file, no matter the permissions
* underdog5004 files that away
<stdin> if you set the file mode to 000 only root has access
<namol> yup
<alyssa_> add that to my little book of goodies
<underdog5004> so, there's no way to make something root-inaccessible ?
<stdin> delete it
<alyssa_> parted?
<underdog5004> lol
<stdin> like i said:
<stdin> root is ALL POWERFUL :p
<alyssa_> little sticker on my monitor says "Bow before me for I am root!"
<stdin> mine says: "Fear me! For I am root!"
<alyssa_> be just and fear not
<alyssa_> be stoned and fear nothing
<alyssa_> do acid and fear everything
<stdin> or use windows
<alyssa_> see also, doing acid
<stdin> the designers of XP and Vista mus be on acid, it's disgusting
<alyssa_> dumb things that are entertaining for about a weekendf
<alyssa_> you mean the new front end for XP isnt called Vista?
<stdin> XP looks like someone sneezed on the taskbar
<alyssa_> amazing they'd name it something so closely spelled to virus
<DaSkreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stdin> Vista looks like it wasn't cleaned in years
<alyssa_> hey, my kubuntu taskbar is mighty messy on this box too
<stdin> mines nearly transparent
<alyssa_> nice
<DaSkreech> Pic or it's not true!
* stdin uploads
<popt> how to add a exit user to a exit group from the command line?
<popt> groupadd username ? groupname?
<alyssa_> ha ha! now mine is GONE!
<stdin> http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/3207/image8nk4.png
<underdog5004> stdin, that looks nice...I really like transparency
<underdog5004> http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/9872/screenievp6.png
<alyssa_> transparency initiated, yummy
<alyssa_> now if I can just diddle the background colour to make it all the way gone
* stdin thinks his is better
<stdin> but I would say that :p
<underdog5004> so would I...about mine
<alyssa_> not feeling so evil today jager?
<stdin> ugg, I have work in like 2 hours, I should nap... in fact I will
<alyssa_> should someone stand in for you?
<alyssa_> thbbb
<ebaad> hi, can somebody help me setup the ddclient or soemthing likewise on ubuntu
<ebaad> I have been hasseling with it for a long time
<ebaad> and me flast resot is to go back to windows with iis
<ebaad> which i dont wanna do
<alyssa_> aaaack egads man what are you trying to do?
<ebaad> i'm trying to host two websites on the same machine with two different domain names
<alyssa_> tried apache?
<ebaad> yes i have apache installed
<ebaad> and also configured the apache2.conf
<alyssa_> ok opinions vary, but I like webmin
<ebaad> with virtual hosts
<alyssa_> and its not functioning properly?
<ebaad> is webmin a gui
<alyssa_> yes, works well
<ebaad> or a cli
<alyssa_> gui
<alyssa_> through browser
<ebaad> can it run on ubuntu
<alyssa_> yup
<alyssa_> even has a package
<ebaad> ok so I will uninstall the ddclient and install webmin
<ebaad> cool
<GuHhH> can anyone help me with clamav + amavis + spamassassin intregation on postfix?
<flaccid> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<ebaad> I'll try that and let you know
<flaccid> don't use webmin...
<alyssa_> oh pooo
<alyssa_> thats politics
<ebaad> then what do u suggest flac
<ebaad> why two opinions so strong
<ebaad> give me some reasoning
<flaccid> you can google why webmin is outdated and not good
<flaccid> and im not going to explain
<alyssa_> I just know it works
<ebaad> so is tehre an alternative
<flaccid> it doesn't always work, it can do some bad things
<flaccid> why do you need a gui for?
<ebaad> i tried to configure the .conf file and I can only connect to one website not the other
<alyssa_> <-- not a vet apache pseudocoder
<ebaad> even though both are registered on dyndns
<flaccid> which conf file?
<ebaad> ddclient.conf
<ebaad> u can go to ebaad.gotdns.com
<flaccid> !find ddclient.conf
<ebaad> and it connects
<ubotu> Package/file ddclient.conf does not exist in feisty
<flaccid> which package is this ddclient from
<ebaad> it was from adept
<alyssa_> I'm outtie
<ebaad> i installed it from adept
<alyssa_> lata boys
<flaccid> !info ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.0-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 296 kB
* flaccid goes to look
<ebaad> but if i try to connect to pis.linuxhome.com it does not work
<flaccid> how did you install ddclient?
<ebaad> from adept update manager
<flaccid> did it pop up the TUI (blue screen) to enter your account details ?
<popt> HELP, I del my sudoer profile, lock the root account , so now there is no sudoer in my system
<ebaad> i think so and i did add both dns names
<popt> how can unlock
<ebaad> can i get the conf screen again to check the settings
<flaccid> !single | popt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<popt> root account?
<flaccid> !singleuser | popt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about singleuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech plans out a CLI KDE :)
<flaccid> ebaad: you can
<popt> !singleuser | popt
<popt> how\
<saylar> morning
<flaccid> ebaad: im just checking how this ddclient works
<popt> mad...
<curtis_all4one> hey
<ebaad> oh ok if you can help me that will be awesome
<flaccid> ebaad: ps aux | grep ddclient <- what does that return
<ebaad> as I have to get the sites up for somebody who is waiting
<ebaad> let me try
<popt> login in single user mode?
<flaccid> popt: yep
<curtis_all4one> whats everyone up to
<popt> please let me know how to unlock root account
<flaccid> ebaad: read about dns propogation... it can still take time on a low TTL...
<flaccid> popt: google single user mode ubuntu
<popt> flaccid, any step I should folllow?
<c1|freaky> popt: do sudo passwd
<c1|freaky> and set a pass
<ebaad> ddclient - sleeping for 190 seconds <---thats what it says
<curtis_all4one> im a linux newb and im having a problem with my motherboards fan
<popt> no sudoer on my system now
<popt> I can't do sudo
<ebaad> so what do u suggest
<ebaad> does it work for u
<ebaad> how can I get the conf screen again
<flaccid> popt: do i said :) login to single user mode and fix the sudo problem
<curtis_all4one> im thinking about using a wrapper, anyone have any suggestions
<flaccid> ebaad: pastebin your /etc/ddclient.conf
<popt> login to single user mode then
<c1|freaky> its that recovery mode in grub (bootmanager)
<popt> I don't know what to do next
<c1|freaky> and then set a root pass ^^
<c1|freaky> simply type passwd
<popt> how, what command>
<popt> passwd?
<flaccid> popt: add the user to admin group
<popt> is this command just set root password?
<ebaad> can i paste it in here
<flaccid> no pastebin, ebaad
<c1|freaky> its the command to set a pass for the user ure currently logged in as
<ebaad> wher can i find pastebin
<popt> <flaccid>, thanks
<curtis_all4one> im a linux newb and im having a problem with my motherboards fan
<curtis_all4one> im a linux newb and im having a problem with my motherboards fan
<popt> and c1|freaky
<curtis_all4one> im thinking about using a wrapper, anyone have any suggestions
<flaccid> !pastebin | ebaad
<ubotu> ebaad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<curtis_all4one> can somebody please help me
<flaccid> ebaad: try doing a sudo killall ddclient then run sudo ddclient
<flaccid> that will tell you the problem
<flaccid> curtis_all4one: someone will help if they can. ask a specific question, otherwise we can't help
<flaccid> ##freebsd getting cained...
<ebaad> i pasted it already
<ebaad> how can I give you the link
<flaccid> paste link here
<flaccid> let me know result of the command before too
<curtis_all4one> ok bear with me here please. i just installed kubuntu 7.04 fiesty and i noticed that my cooling fan non-stop and i'm not to sure why
<ebaad> when i try to run again the ddclient it says --->WARNING:  unable to determine IP address
<curtis_all4one> if you can tell me what more information you need i will be more than happy to oblige
<flaccid> curtis_all4one: probably a problem with acpi. however check top or ksysguard to see if something is using all the CPU %
<c1|freaky> curtis_all4one: probably about cpu frequency scaling you got an AMD?
<ebaad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34025/ this is the link for the file
<MinusSeven> I tried Kubuntu
<MinusSeven> But, I uninstalled it
<ebaad> when i try to run again the ddclient it says --->WARNING:  unable to determine IP address
<c1|freaky> MinusSeven: i love it :D
<MinusSeven> It's good, and I like how well its documented and supported
<curtis_all4one> nah, im using an intel cpu, but its an msi motherboard with the corecell chip
<MinusSeven> But, I didn't like how it removes the root account
<flaccid> ebaad: its got a problem updating. google that error - there are various reasons why it can happen
<c1|freaky> MinusSeven: you can just enable it by setting a root password ;)
<c1|freaky> -just+simply
<MinusSeven> I might give it another go, I'll think about it.
<flaccid> its how it determines the ip address
<MinusSeven> But I reckommend it to anyone using linux for the first time
<MinusSeven> recommend
<ebaad> i have googled it to death last night but no clue everybody has their own opinion
<sauvin> My ubuntu has just decided, when I turned on the computer, that it needs to check /dev/hda2 because it's been mounted 32 times without being checked. This is unacceptable. How to change the frequency of forced checks?
<c1|freaky> im using linux for arround 4-5 years
<ebaad> that is why I started to think about going back to iis
<ebaad> which is lame
<flaccid> ebaad: you only found this error message then...
<ebaad> i dont wanna do that
<flaccid> ebaad: don't complain, fix it..
<MinusSeven> It takes a bit extra to partition the hard drive too with Kubuntu, I thought it would have been a bit more automatic
<MinusSeven> But everyone has their own tastes
<ebaad> yes man I have been tring to fix it it has been a long time before I got to this forum
<ebaad> I've spent few nights fixing it and tried both clients on the dyndns website
<curtis_all4one> there was a program that came with my motherboard that regulates speed, voltage, and frequency variables, but its only windows based
<ebaad> to get this to work
<MinusSeven> I hope that didn't come across as negative
<flaccid> ebaad: no need to explain
<curtis_all4one> so i think i might need to use an ndiswrapper
<flaccid> ebaad: #use web is what you need in the ddclient.conf
<ebaad> ok letme add that line too
<flaccid> ebaad: its a good idea to read the install/readme file and the documentation of sofware
<flaccid> the answer to this problem is in the ddclient faq
<flaccid> its also talked about here http://freshmeat.net/projects/ddclient/
<ebaad> i'm trying to read the man pages also
<ebaad> may be I have done something wrong in setting up the file
<MinusSeven> How would I set a password for root?
<flaccid> the problem is your configuration. you didn't give it the web lookup - how would it get your dynamic ip address otherwise?
<MinusSeven> I can use the 'passwd' to assign root a password?
<flaccid> !root | MinusSeven
<ubotu> MinusSeven: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flaccid> MinusSeven: sudo passwd root
<MinusSeven> ok
<MinusSeven> I thought so
<ebaad> I was wondering about that too, ther is no IP address mentioned in the conf file
<flaccid> thats because you are updating a dynamic ip.. othwise there would be no need for this service if it was static..
<kazuma_> how do i copy and image from kde-look.org :S
<ebaad>  then y it says unable to determine ip address when I try to run it
<kazuma_> i gave right click save image as but download.php appeared
<MinusSeven> I've got one more question
<MinusSeven> On  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia     it says to go to  System --> Administration --> Restricted Devices Manager
<MinusSeven> I couldn't find that
<flaccid> ebaad: whats your status
<ebaad> i was checking the faq on freshmeat
<GuHhH> is there any irc client with proxy support?
<ebaad> and also the ddclint --help has a document so I was trying to read that
<ebaad> may be it will give me a clue
<flaccid> ebaad: sudo ddclient -use=web
<ebaad> I did that and it says success to one client but failed for the other
<ebaad> let me post the output on bin
<flaccid> only have use=web in your .conf . ie. take out use=if, if=eth0
<ebaad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34026/
<ebaad> let me check
<ebaad> i have use=if, use=web
<ebaad> also use=if, if=ppp0
<ebaad> and use=if, if=ddclient
<ebaad> I dont have eth0
<ebaad> besides i am using eth1 instead of eth0
<flaccid> yep... your problem from the start
<ebaad> i have two nics on board
<flaccid> is the WAN interface on this same box?
<ebaad> but the other one is not being used at all
<flaccid> ie. do you have an eth* that is the external ip
<ebaad> no this is not a router box
<flaccid> so this box just has one LAN nic ?
<ebaad> it has two nics one eth0 and the other eth1
<ebaad> and i'm just using one eth1
<flaccid> but this box does not connect to the internet right?
<flaccid> and eth1 is a lan IP right
<ebaad> i can connect one for WAN and the other for LAN if I use something likr ipcop box
<flaccid> but its not atm
<flaccid> so this is why you need to use web
<ebaad> yes it connects to internet via a router
<flaccid> so only have use=web in there
<flaccid> if you have other entries, it will fail
<ebaad> shall i write use=if, use=web or just use-web
<flaccid> like i've said 4 time snow
<flaccid> only use=web
<flaccid> use=web go to the net to get your IP
<flaccid> if=eth0 makes it update using your eth0 ip
<ebaad> ok i have added onlu use=web
<flaccid> and if you put in the wrong if , it can't determine obviously
<flaccid> sweet
<ebaad> can i paste my conf file again so u can have a look at it
<flaccid> sure
<ebaad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34029/ here is the link
<flaccid> ebaad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34030/  <-- example for one. change your password now if thats it
<tusbomi> who can recommenda a good tool for download
<flaccid> tusbomi: wget
<flaccid> or kget
<ebaad> oh ok let me look at it
<flaccid> or anything
<ebaad> thanks
<flaccid> np
<tusbomi> thanks~
<flaccid> you didn't do take out the other use entries at all
<ebaad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34032/ i tried the conf file and tried to restart then it says
<ebaad> it is complaining about keyword ip= ' '
<mildsauce> Is gutsy stable enough for everyday use yet?
<flaccid> mildsauce: nope
<ebaad> do i have to add the domain names that it has to update
<mildsauce> thank you flaccid
<flaccid> ebaad: probably
<ebaad> ok let me add that
<popt> what 'lock root' command do?
<popt> is it simply lock root  account?
<popt> or just disable root login>
<popt> anyone could kindly explain a lit to me?
<popt> thanks
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flaccid> no such command lock. see above for details on root
<flaccid> ebaad: get your configuration right from the ddclient -help and just make sure the other directives are untouched eg. use-
<popt> thanks all:)
<ebaad> ok, I'll work on that and let u know
<ebaad> but thanks for the help so far
<popt> also I just force to add a hostname to my ssh list permemantly
<popt> any chance I could del it from my host?
<popt> should I just del ~/.ssh/*?
<popt> is it ok?
<flaccid> why do you want to remove it from known_hosts, popt?
<Lynoure> popt: it's ok unless you have keys there.
<Lynoure> flaccid: common reason is dhcp... I do it a lot for names in our installation rotation
<popt> yes, I have keys there
<popt> can I del ~/.ssh/?
<saylar> someone here that can help me creating a really simple script?
<fignew> saylar: yes
<popt> can I
<popt>  <Lynoure>
<tazgodx> i know this program is created for arch linux, but is it possible to get kubuntu to look like this http://kdemod.ath.cx/img/screen6_thumb.png
<fignew> popt: yes, you can delete, you'll just lose the keys
<mtv> can i use tar to split up a folder into dvd size tars for backup?
<saylar> fignew, i got a script that uploads a file to rapidshare, but i need to upload several files, named something.split01 something.split02
<fignew> mtv: man split
<flaccid> popt: or you can edit knwon
<flaccid> ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the desired entry
<fignew> saylar: how does it upload?
<flaccid> Lynoure: im not sure if thats a good practice..
<flaccid> saylar: language?
<flaccid> protocol?
<saylar> it is a script created by the developers of rapidshare, one sec. i'll give you the link
<saylar> perl
<fignew> I dun know perl
<saylar> http://images.rapidshare.com/software/rsapiresume.pl
<saylar> well, i wanted to have a bash script that calls the rsupload script
<saylar> to be more specific, it is a real simple bash script, that makes incremental backups of my root partition, splits them into 95MB file, encrypts them with gpg and uploads them to rs
<saylar> i am stuck at that lsat point.
<saylar> last
<adydas> saylar wouldnt ftping it be a better option?
<holycow> no
<saylar> ftp to where? ;)
<adydas> sorry i just read that last line so im not 100% sure whats going on
<holycow> ftp uses plain text pass, fpt is not what you want to use for backing up your data
<saylar> data is encrypted anyway
<fignew> saylar: I'm not gonna lie, that's brilliant :)
<saylar> hehe, thx.
<holycow> i would just use bacula instead
<saylar> i want to write a howto as soon as i'm finished with it
<holycow> but scripting this stuff is much more fun indeed
<flaccid> please try #perl and #bash . this is not the place for scripting help
<saylar> ok, flaccid. let you guys know it when i'm finished.
<popt> which command can see my pc cpuinfo and memory info?
<popt> cat /../cpuinfo?
<popt> I forgot:(
<adydas> acpi
<adydas> ?
<adydas> cat /acpi/cpuinfo ???
<adydas> sorry no
<flaccid> popt: lshw , cat /proc/cpuinfo , free -m
<adydas> proc thats it
<popt> :) yes!!!
<popt> you are so kind
<flaccid> :)
<vbgunz> anyone know what the command is to get the login window? I had a problem starting X so I said startx and it appears it wiped out the "switch user" option in my main menu :(
<flaccid> thats because X needs to be launched from kdm to get that function, vbgunz
<vbgunz> flaccid: ahh, how then can I launch a new gui for another user?
<flaccid> vbgunz: so if you xorg.conf is correct, use sudo killall startx; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<flaccid> vbgunz: hmm can't remmeber. its on google but
<vbgunz> flaccid: was really afraid you might say that, I know that way but am stuck on a long backup at the moment :/
<flaccid> its like startx -:1 or something
<vbgunz> flaccid: ok, I'll try looking into it :)
<flaccid> here it is, vbgunz: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<Cannoli> zomg
<Cannoli> ok
<flaccid> its -- :1
<Cannoli> so i just installed ntfs-3g
<Cannoli> but i cant find it
<Cannoli> :S
<Myelin> Hello, how long will it take for apt-get update on a fresh install on dialup?
<vbgunz> flaccid: you fabulous for that, thank you!
<flaccid> np
<Cannoli> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<flaccid> Cannoli: why do you need to find it
<Cannoli> so i can run it
<flaccid> just use the instructions above
<flaccid> you don't exactly run it
<Cannoli> ah ic
<vbgunz> flaccid: perfect!
<vbgunz> flaccid: you saved my ass, thanks, my son (2) was getting a bit flippy ;)
<flaccid> npz
<Cannoli> flaccid: i dont know where Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool is
<Cannoli> :S
* MilhousePunkRock waves
<flaccid> thats probably gnome
<Cannoli> aha
<Cannoli> found it
<Cannoli> :D
<flaccid> i express the problems with duplication of articles, the mess of ubuntu doco and no dedicated kubuntu doco, but the doco team are quite closed-minded and want to keep with an inefficient wiki
<Cannoli> ok so i klik the NTFS Config tool
<Cannoli> but bothing happens
<Cannoli> :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Amarok 1.4.7 seems to work fine here...
<ico> how to set up a loco team?
<ico> i clicked on start team
<ico> on loco site
<ico> but i don't understand what does it means, nothing happens
<ico> pls
<flaccid> someone will answer if they can help.
<Cannoli> flaccid can u help me with my prob :S
<Cannoli> personally i think it didnt install properly
<Cannoli> cause in the system menu
<Cannoli> theres no icon beside the name
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> i ran it from konsole
<Cannoli> and it work
<Cannoli> worked :)
<Cannoli> !mount point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount point - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ico> @flaccid ok
<flaccid> cool
<Cannoli> flaccid: whats a mount directory?
<MilhousePunkRock> !fstab | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: That should clarify the basics
<Cannoli> aww but this requires fstab
<Cannoli> like i just dled ntfsconfig
<Cannoli> and im trying tht cause apperently its the easiest
<Cannoli> but i dont know wht a  mount point is
<Cannoli> :(
<flaccid> the mount point is anywhere you want
<flaccid> eg. /mnt/mynewdrive
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Every drives get's mounted to an existing folder, that's the mount point
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so i can mount it anywhere i want?>
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Usually those are in /media or /mnt
<Cannoli> yea i was gonna do /media/C
<Cannoli> is tht ok?
<flaccid> Cannoli: yep anywhere
<flaccid> but /media or /mnt is what you want
<flaccid> oops soz
<progreSSive> hi ALL
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Well, C is really windowish though... My drive formerly known as c:\ gets mounted to /mnt/windows, for instance
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi progreSSive
<Cannoli> i keep getting this error
<Cannoli> /media/Local Disk contains an invalid caracter.
<Cannoli> you must choose a name, not a directory.
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Does the folder you want to mount your drive to exist?
<Cannoli> i dont know :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: ls -l /media
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> exists
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: So basically it is "sudo mount /<device> /<mountpoint>
<Cannoli> oops
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: You probably need some extra options though, which I do not know from the top of my head
<Cannoli> i got it
<Cannoli> its ok
<Cannoli> thanx
<Cannoli> i got it
<Cannoli> :)
<djdarkman__> is anyone here who knows how to install mythtv?
<MilhousePunkRock> djdarkman__: "sudo apt-get install mythtv" not working?
<djdarkman__> nope
<djdarkman__> has problems with mysql server
<djdarkman__> somehow a previous install broke and ever since
<djdarkman__> it doesn`t ask for mysql user and pw
<djdarkman__> and just gives me this error
<djdarkman__> Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<MilhousePunkRock> djdarkman__: Try installing what is broken with --purge
<djdarkman__> strange that (using password: NO)
<djdarkman__> you mean uninstall don`t you?
<djdarkman__> that didn`t purge everything
<djdarkman__> how can I make the install ask for my password again?
<MilhousePunkRock> djdarkman__: Right, uninstalling... Maybe you need to install it again and than uninstall with --purge
<MilhousePunkRock> djdarkman__: What version of Kubuntu do you run?
<djdarkman__> but it can`t install
<djdarkman__> feisty
<flaccid> djdarkman__: thats a bug which they having trying to fix for a long time now
<djdarkman__> flaccid: is there a workaround?
<flaccid> mythtv package has several issues. search launchpad
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ico> anyone knows about creating loco teams
<djdarkman__> ico: why not search on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<MilhousePunkRock> djdarkman__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ico> djdarkman i searched over, and there is a link, but after clicking join a team it reverts me to the same page, as nothing happened
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so how do i unmount drives?
<Cannoli> !unmout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: sudo umount /<mountpoint>
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> how do i become root?
<Cannoli> :S
<Cannoli> or log in as root
<Cannoli> ?
<dacorr> su
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: sudo is good enough fo you
<saylar> sudo su if you really need to
<saylar> fignew_, script is done and running right now. will see how it does ;)
<fignew_> sweet
<Cannoli> If you want to unmount you should be root
<Cannoli> wht does tht mean?
<Cannoli> like how can i become root?
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: I told you the command, scroll up a bit.
<Cannoli> oh
<Cannoli> srry
<Cannoli> got it
<Cannoli> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: Every task that you need to be root for can be done with prefixing sudo to the command
<MilhousePunkRock> !sudo | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cannoli> :|
<Cannoli> so u cant get the root password?
<Cannoli> ever?
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: There is no root password
<MilhousePunkRock> Because there is no user root
<MilhousePunkRock> Cannoli: You have a lot of reading to do...
<Cannoli> yes i do
<Cannoli> XD
<dacorr> the root password was set automatically on my install but i could change it in the admin user and groups bit
<flaccid> should read the links pasted first :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning Hobbsee!
<BAsh`> can i use adept to verify a system?
<MilhousePunkRock> BAsh`: Verify a system? As in everything is alright?
<BAsh`> with urpmi i know you can md5 all system files and check for corruption and so on
<Hobbsee> hi MilhousePunkRock!
<MilhousePunkRock> BAsh`: I guess apt checks the md5 sum of everything it downloads before it installs
<BAsh`> individually that is and compare them to what is in the package
<MilhousePunkRock> At least I would hope so...
<BAsh`> well of course but with the pakages already installedf
<dacorr> anyone tried the nvidia drivers that are in synaptic?
<MilhousePunkRock> BAsh`: The would not have been installed if they were corrupted, I guess...
<BAsh`> yeah but i think my hard drive is a bit dodgey and i would like to check to make sure nothing has stuffed up
<ico> i have a problem running beryl on kubuntu 7.04. when i start beryl manager a cube is completely white. i installed xorg propertiarty ati driver for my 9600 pro and after restart it crashes so i uninstalled it. when i installed kubuntu for first time it worked perfectly.
<ico> i don't have a driver installed now
<flaccid> ico: #ubuntu-effects , #beryl
<hangthedj> ico: wiki.beryl-project.org
<ico> tnx
<flaccid> that wiki has been down for ages hang
<flaccid> anyway im off
<MilhousePunkRock> ico: Maybe it's time to step up to compiz-fusion?
<dacorr> ico try envy for your ati its website will tell you if it supports your card
<ico> i'll try it, i'm tired of fighting with beryl
<ico> i downloaded driver
<ico> for my graphic card
<MilhousePunkRock> ico: Be prepared for more fighting anyway...
<flaccid> yeah i got beryl set perfect, but get one known error. quite ghey....
<dacorr> api mismatch error with the downloaded driver?
<dotz> why does my kopete keep saying couldn't send message to XXXXX when i didn't do anything? it happen randomly all the time
<dotz> its irritating with the pop out
<kraut> moin
<Cannoli> dang
<Cannoli> im getting some weird error
<Cannoli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cannoli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34034/ << thts the error -_-
<echo-MaTX> hey all
<Cannoli> hiya echo
<Cannoli> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: thanks
<djdarkman__> myhtv is complaining that the backend is not running is there an elegant way to make is start with mythtv viewer or just manual?
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Note that I have just played one file, as I run Kubuntu on my laptop only (The desktop will get it's dose of humanity in October though), and I hardly use Amarok on the laptop...
<Cannoli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34034/ << i keep getting that error
<Cannoli> -_-
<djdarkman__> never mind
<mtv> after i have used the command "split" how do i rejoin the files?
<vbgunz> I did this on gnome a while back. how do go to one computer on my network, login, but actually login to another account on another computer? I remember it didn't use VNC, it was something else. NFS or something like that I think, am I hot?
<NickPresta> mtv, perhaps `paste`?
<Kein> >_<
<NickPresta> !ask | Kein
<ubotu> Kein: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vbgunz> I would really like to login in on one computer but actually log into an account on another computer in the same LAN. anyone have any ideas, how this is done?
<Kein> Alright, I've got everything I need to set up a double boot.  I know someone already said it, but how do I modify the GRUB that comes with Kubuntu to do so?
<NickPresta> Kein, you already have Windows installed or you're planning on installing Windows after Kubuntu?
<Kein> Latter.
<Kein> Had to format my HD three times now. =(
<Kein> Once was because the partitioner really screwed up.
<Kein> Second was because Kubuntu screwed up(I know why, my fault, but I did fix it).
<kazuma__> how do i move a file from my desktop to another folder with security?
<Kein> Third time was so I could set a NTFS partition.
<NickPresta> Kein, am I correct in assuming you have a Kubuntu LiveCD?
<Kein> Yep.
<Kein> 6.06 because Feisty Fawn didn't work thanks to ATI.
<Kein> See, normally I wouldn't bother with reinstalling XP, but I'm a GM for a P&P RP using a program that uses Direct3D.
<NickPresta> Kein, that is fine. Are you also comfortable with using the command line when guided?
<Kein> I did -not- expect the NTFS partition to get raped.
<Kein> Yeah.
<Kein> In all honesty, I'm getting more comfortable with the command line than a GUI.
<Kein> But that's just me.
<NickPresta> Kein, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kein> Hmm?
<NickPresta> Kein, I suggest the Quick Start method.
<Kein> Got ya.
<Kein> Hmm.
<Kein> Makes sense.
<Kein> Alright, I'll save it.
<NickPresta> Kein, it's rather painless. I've had to do it once or twice. :)
<kazuma__> how do i change permissions from a folder?
<Kein> I've got another comp just in case I forget.
<kazuma__> can anyone help me?
<NickPresta> kazuma__, `chmod`, `chgrp`, `chown`. Use the man pages for more information
<kazuma__> thanks
<hamadooo> i can't play avi files
<NickPresta> !codecs | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kein> You have the codecs, right?
<hamadooo> ok
<hamadooo> i downloaded it yes
<Kein> Hmm.  Though it's not really an important question, any way to make Konversation run Firefox for clicked links instead of Konqueror?
<NickPresta> Kein, /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser is symlinked to a browser in /usr/bin/path. Change this from /usr/bin/konqueror to /usr/bin/firefox or whatever you want.
<Kein> Got you.  Thanks.
<NickPresta> Kein, this should do it: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<Kein> Thanks.
<praecox> hello guys. is it possible to restrict some system users in Kubuntu so they can log in using passwords, only RSA keys?
<praecox> can't*
<kazuma__> hi
<kazuma__> i have this error
<kazuma__> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0660, should be 0440
<kazuma__> what should i do?
<praecox> kazuma__, sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<Kein> ...XD
<Kein> Was it wrong of me to be able to identify the band here immediately?
<Kein> http://winehq.org/images/shots/full/wine_13.png
<kazuma__> kazuma@kazumalap:~$ sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<kazuma__> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0660, should be 0440
<kazuma__> still the problem friend check
<praecox> kazuma__, check what it's permission. ls -lad /etc/sudoers
<NickPresta> kazuma__, perhaps try using the LiveCD to mount your partition and change the permissions from the LiveCD? I don't know if there is an easier way.
<echo-MaTX> ctr+alt+f5   ... login as root
<praecox> ?
<kazuma__> -rw-rw---- 1 kazuma root 403 2007-08-16 10:45 /etc/sudoers
<kazuma__> kazuma@kazumalap:~$
<kazuma__> that's what appeared friend
<praecox> kazuma__, you could try 'sudo su -' and then chmod, as described earlier. but I see no reason why would this not work.
<kazuma__> sudo su
<kazuma__> -rw-rw---- 1 kazuma root 403 2007-08-16 10:45 /etc/sudoers
<kazuma__> wait
<Kein> Hmm... damn.  Can't remember the exact syntax for getting the necessary updates for my comp. =/
<kazuma__> same mistake friend
<NickPresta> Kein, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<Kein> That's it.
<Kein> huh.  IIRC, it installed GCC on it, which I needed to compile a few programs from source.
<NickPresta> Kein, The 'build-essential`
<NickPresta> Kein, package is what you want
<Kein> Yeah.
<Kein> Thanks.
<praecox> kazuma__, weird. you could try su - as well.
<praecox> kazuma__, I believe chmod restriction is due to use of sudo command.
<praecox> kazuma__, but I'm guessing.
<Kein> What would be the syntax?  Sorry about this, but I'm a little new to linux.
<praecox> Kein, apt-get install build-essential
<Kein> Got you.
<praecox> Kein, and if you're not root, sudo first. I mean: sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<NickPresta> Kein, `sudo apt-get install PACKAGE`. To search, `apt-cache search TERM`. Use `man apt-get` or `apt-get --help` for more information
<Kein> Thanks.
<kazuma__> help
<kazuma__> i found something
<kazuma__> about some called visudo
<kazuma__> but i don't know how to use it
<praecox> kazuma__, did you try with su?
<kazuma__> yeah
<kazuma__> the same error
<praecox> kazuma__, so I believe you need to boot from livecd, as NickPresta advised you.
<kazuma__> and how do i use it?
<praecox> simply boot from livecd, open terminal/console, mount your disk somewhere and chmod that file.
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> is there a way to get all dependencies of a debian package?
<kazuma__> how is that of mounting the disk?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to restart the sound server?
<echo-MaTX> vbgunz:        /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<[ifr0g] > sudo before that..
<MilhousePunkRock> phimic: I think GDebi takes care of that... Just right click on the .deb and choose "Open with GDebi package manager"
<echo-MaTX> ifr0g yes...  ;-)
<phimic> MilhousePunkRock: thanks for the hint
<MilhousePunkRock> phimic: There is a cli command for that too, but i would have to look it up
<ledemente> Hey all.
<ledemente> Regarding Kopete, specifically with MSN, how do I stop those annoying "person is online" messages that popup on the screen?
<ledemente> I'd prefer if Kopete just flashed when someone was talking to me.
<phimic> MilhousePunkRock: i got it, i uses synaptic with preferences -> dependencies
<ledemente> Oh, I think I just worked it out.
<MilhousePunkRock> ledemente: You can set that manually for every contact
<ledemente> I just found the menu option for Notifications. -___-
<kazuma_> yeeah
<kazuma_> problem fixed
<kazuma_> i let the way to fix it if someone has the same problem
<kazuma_> go to recovery mode
<kazuma_> and type chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<kazuma_> then
<kazuma_> chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<kazuma_> then reboot
<kazuma_> and all fixed
<MilhousePunkRock> kazuma_: You could have probably done that from a kdesu konqueror as well...
<kazuma_> yeah?
<praecox> might be.
<kazuma_> well i'm new what did you spect dude:P
<MilhousePunkRock> kazuma_: Unless the initial problem was that you could not use sudo, of course
<kazuma_> exactly
<kazuma_> but that's the way i fixed it
<kazuma_> if someday you'll use it
<pete-ubuntu> Has anyone got a few minutes to help me with a display issue?
<kazuma_> you'll have it at hand :P
<MilhousePunkRock> recovery mode is pretty powerful...
<kevin__> what do i install to play wmv?
<MilhousePunkRock> pete-ubuntu: What's the matter
<praecox> kevin__, you could try with gmplayer.
<MilhousePunkRock> kevin__: win32-codecs, probably...
<MilhousePunkRock> !codecs | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuxplorer> There is no Component chooser in KDE Components in feisty fawn :( This is too bad.. How do i change the default browser integration of kopete?
<tuxplorer> i want all links on kopete to open in FF
<pete-ubuntu> I have an I have a pc with an AMD 64 FX2 processor and a GeForce 6600GT SLI graphics card. I can install Fedora any version on it but every version of Ubuntu I have tried to install onto it including Gutsy F3 I get a blank screen after going through the boot up. I know ubuntu is working cause I can do an alt F2 and see the login screen
<MilhousePunkRock> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> pete-ubuntu: That might help you, my guess is that you need the propietary nvidia driver
<praecox> pete-ubuntu, if you have any graphic card on your motherboard, you could also try to plug your monitor to it for installation.
<pete-ubuntu> I have gone through the process of installing the restricted drivers etc and also tried to change the driver to the vesa. Whatever I do and I have done a lot with each version of Ubuntu, I am unable to get it to work
<pete-ubuntu> I have also tried that
<MilhousePunkRock> pete-ubuntu: Did you try the alternative install CD as well?
<praecox> pete-ubuntu, and one more thing - when this blank screen appears?
<pete-ubuntu> I have not because I do not want to try and install it and find it will not worhk then have to re-install everything I already have on the pc, if you get my drift
<pete-ubuntu> the blank screen appears after the livecd has installed onto ram
<MilhousePunkRock> pete-ubuntu: Basically it should work, it is just the question of how to make it work... I assume that you have tried different video modes from the boot menu of th live CD?
<pete-ubuntu> everything is working except X
<pete-ubuntu> yes gone through all sorts of things
<Kein> ...O_o
<Kein> Is it just me or does synaptic blow adept out of the water?
<MilhousePunkRock> pete-ubuntu: You might as well log into the text console and try to reconfigure the x server
<praecox> pete-ubuntu, well, maybe livecd doesn't support your video card? why don't you simply install it with alternate install CD as MilhousePunkRock mentioned?
<MilhousePunkRock> Kein: apt-get owns them all :)
<pete-ubuntu> I have done that with every version of Ubuntu trust me
<Kein> of course, lololol
<pete-ubuntu> I have also tried to install a full version of Ubuntu and then installed the nvidia driver also same result
<praecox> pete-ubuntu, with all respect, I don't believe in what you're saying. have you tried envy to install appropriate drivers?
<praecox> I know it's not very 'cool way' of doing this. but it simply works in some circumstances.
<pete-ubuntu> could it be something to do with SLI? I have two pc's and this one is also AMD 64 but without an SLI card only a 7700 nividia and ubuntu works fine
<afaith> hello there people! i've just installed gizmo project and i don't have a person that is willing to help me testing it. anyone here ?
<MilhousePunkRock> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: Can you give a little more detail? Basically I have nothing better to do right now...
<MilhousePunkRock> pete-ubuntu: That could be, but I am pretty sure there is a solution
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: have you ever heard about the open source VoIP software called Gizmo Project ?
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: No
<praecox> pete-ubuntu, have you tried googling for your problem? http://www.google.pl/search?q=graphic+card+sli+blank+screen
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: Wait, I have, once I looked up something about Skype
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: have a look here : http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<praecox> pete-ubuntu, or +ubuntu, however.
<MilhousePunkRock> praecox: That queriy is missing either linux or ubuntu though
<praecox> MilhousePunkRock, right, but might give some general view.
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: gizmo does the same as skype, but it' OSS
<afaith> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afaith> !gizmo-project
<praecox> MilhousePunkRock, that's why I added +ubuntu later.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo-project - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<praecox> !your-ass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your-ass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<praecox> quite funny.
<pete-ubuntu> thanks for your time guys
<Tabmows> where is the option of changing the behaviour so you cannot see applications on other desktops?
<MilhousePunkRock> Tabmows: In kicker?
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: have you seen the webpage ?
<Tabmows> MilhousePunkRock, never mind, found it
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: Just looking it up, I am not on my Kubuntu system right now but my Gentoo machine
<Lynoure> flaccid: sorry about the huge delay. I don't advocate removing stuff from knownhosts without a good reason. I remove them because I just installed a new server that got d105 as it's name, so I know really surely that the old key no longer matches.
<afaith> of :( MilhousePunkRock : when you will be able to help me, just ... say my name :)
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: Looks like it is not in Gentoo's "repository equivalent", so I won't be able to help you with that...
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: ok :( maybe when you'll go to your kubuntu running machine you will be kind to help me
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: I just shut that down a few minutes ago... Since I am such a nice guy, I will boot it up again... I don't know if the mic is working there, but I might as well try the USB soundcard...
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: i will remain grateful to you
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: In the long view, I am stuck with evil closed source stuff like ICQ or Skype, because all my buddies are non-geeks and I can not make them switch to the good side
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: imho, you dont have to be a geek to think smart
<afaith> i mean, if you use Skype or ICQ, you can easily create an account to one of those OS services like google, jabber or something like this. maybe they stick to those closed source programs because they are more confortable with them. on the other hand, software developers offer much better support for windows closed source programs
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: That's true, but they just don't care... "I have always used that, so why should I switch" and so on...
<afaith> i know ...
<user17> hii
<user17> hii
<user17__> hii
<echo-MaTX> hi user
<urilock> hey
<kaminix|shindeir> How do I shape my connection so my download won't be choked by my upload (believe that just happened, ADSL btw)?
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: Are you referring to a certain application/protocol?
<kaminix> kaminix: When I limited the upload in Ktorrent everything suddenly went smoothly. I want to do that on my whole system.
<SlimeyPe1e> looks like you want to do some traffic shaping
<kaminix> Yep, but how?
<SlimeyPe1e> I've never done it myself but there's a comprehensive howto at http://lartc.org/lartc.html
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: It is unlikely that you will max out your upstream with anything else than torrent though, and it is essential to limit the upstream in any bittorent application to about 80% of what your line is capable of...
<kaminix> Thanks, I'll look it up.
<kaminix> Can my download choke my upload?
<Kein> No.
<Kein> Not to my knowledge, anyways.
<kaminix> Okay. :)
<urilock> hey
<urilock> i finally got compiz working
<urilock> and my rotation is that of a square
<urilock> i want it to be a cube
<urilock> any help?
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: You will get better and more stable download rates if you limit your upload...
<MilhousePunkRock> urilock: #ubuntu-effects or #compiz
<kaminix> If I set two PCs to do maximum of 80% of what the connection is capable of, will I still be safe from time outs?
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: I noticed :)
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: No, you need to distribute that 80% between both PCs... That's where traffic shaping comes into play...
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: You can just dedicate one of the PCs to Bittorrent and set the 80% there and you will be fine
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: Then I need to shape the router?
<Kein> XD
<Kein> kaminix: try taking the easy way out.
<Kein> 40% + 40%
<kaminix> NO WAY :P
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: If you really have to run torrent on both PCs, shaping would be done by the router. If your router can do it...
<MilhousePunkRock> Kein: Not the smartest idea
<Kein> =(
<kaminix> Okay. Well, I'll solve it somehow. Thanks, now I know the problem anyway. :P
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: The easiest solution is just to use only one PC for bittorrent...
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: KTorrent has a nice WebUI which you can use to maintain your torrents in a webbrowser
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: I'm afraid my sister would be sort of pissed if I told her she must use my laptop for torrents. Anyway, I don't think she does much torrenting anyway.
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: Put the folder for ktorrent in a NFS share and you are set
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: The WebUI is easy...
<kaminix> Well. I'll solve it someway. Thanks. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: Maybe you can even use your router for torrenting. ;) If so, it can easily handle traffic shaping to, since it is most likely a linux box in that case
<afaith> who is asking for help with traffic shaping ?
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: kaminix is... BTW, Gizmo is installed by now
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: i believe gizmo it's crap
<afaith> 4 persons, same result
<afaith> dialing twice
<afaith> and then nothing
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: I noticed an incredible slow download, so maybe their server can't handle it
<afaith> MilhousePunkRock: i've downloaded it with almost 100KB/s
<MilhousePunkRock> afaith: What's your info, I'll try it anyway...
<maverick> hey, i instlled package from source..any ideas how to uninstall it?
<MilhousePunkRock> maverick: make uninstall
<maverick> thnx
<harmental80> hey guys..is there any repo with the ess updated?? i can only find an old version in the math repos....
<kaminix> If I run uid /dev/sdc, can I then use that UID in fstab? Will what I write in fstab take place on boot or when I plug the device in (have an usb-disk I want to always have mounted on /media/disk-1 due to symlinks)
<afaith> kaminix: sorry, i've been away for a couple of minutes
<afaith> kaminix: do you need traffic shaping for you (home user) or a network ?
<trekdanne> 
<JohnFlux> I can't reply to comments on digg :-)
<Myelin> Hello, how do i install xmms player, apt-get install returns "could'nt find xmms"! Thanks.
<JohnFlux> Not necessarily a bad thing, but uh..  konqueror doesn't seem to like it heh
<JohnFlux> Myelin: apt-cache search xmms
<JohnFlux> Myelin: or use the pretty gui :)
<kaminix> afaith:  It's okay, I decided traffic shaping won't help me at all since i can't do it on my entire network.
<JohnFlux> Myelin: hmm, xmms is there.  use the gui package manager to enable repositories
<JohnFlux> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JohnFlux> Myelin: ^^
<kaminix> afaith: I'll see if my router can have max speeds set.
<JohnFlux> Myelin: but amarok or juk is better :-)
<JohnFlux> personally I like juk
<afaith> kaminix: can you tell me more about your problem ? it's not the first time i've helped a person that had the same problem as you have
<afaith> let's say that i earn a few bucks every month by setting up servers (firewalls, traffic shaping and other network related services)
<Myelin> <JohnFlux>Thanks, i am trying all your instructions right now. I am having problems with starting amarok, it does not start!
<echo-MaTX> traffic shaping
<kaminix> afaith: Not much more to say. When it uploads to fast the download crashes all together, timeouts and stuff.
<biosword_> ciao a tutti
<echo-MaTX> say... afaith do you know where can i get good HOTO or somethig about Traffic control, iptables?  for the newbie :-p of course
<biosword_> it? please!
<dylan_> hi
<echo-MaTX> hi
<afaith> echo-MaTX: let me do a little google job
<afaith> kaminix: i believe trafic shaping it's what you need. but it also might be  another problem (hardware, isp, etc.)
<echo-MaTX> ...
<ubuntu__> h'
<kaminix> afaith: But I can't shape my router :(
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: did you ever set up ktorrent correctly? max number of connections and such?
<OutsiderNZ> Hey, could anyone help me install g++?
<ubuntu__> hi
<OutsiderNZ> hello
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: I set the max upload now. The other settings are pretty much trial and error though (mostly error).
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: check the wiki of azureus, they have an extensive and comprehensive guide for all the parameters according to your line type
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: Thanks. You mean the Good Settings page on their wiki? Seen it but haven't used it.
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: you should, will cure most of your problems
<OutsiderNZ> thank you Jussi01
<kaminix> K, I'll look into it. :)
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: :)
<OutsiderNZ> jussi01, the shell seems to have a habbit of freezing when I type that in oO
<OutsiderNZ> come up to input password, then freezes
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: what happens when you put the passord in and press enter
<jussi01> ?
<OutsiderNZ> when i go to put in password, it just freezes up
<OutsiderNZ> just the Konsole
<OutsiderNZ> nothing else
<OutsiderNZ> and I can quit out of it find
<OutsiderNZ> fine*
<jussi01> (it should type the password, you should just see the prompt, then enter will make it go again)
<jussi01> so when typing the password it should be blank
<OutsiderNZ> i see
<OutsiderNZ> ok, just a sec
<OutsiderNZ> thank you, working now :D
<OutsiderNZ> how long does it take to get used to linux commands?
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: hehe, that confuses a lot of people
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: depends, but it shouldnt take long...
<OutsiderNZ> ok, well, thank you for the help :D
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: you could of course have done that in synaptic... but im lazy...
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: no probs, btw where in NZ are you? (Im an aussie)
<OutsiderNZ> synaptic?
<OutsiderNZ> welly :D
<echo-MaTX> synaptic manager
<OutsiderNZ> i see
<OutsiderNZ> Im in Welly Jussi
<jussi01> cool
<jussi01> !info synaptic
<OutsiderNZ> where are you in aussie?
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11.1ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 1279 kB, installed size 5836 kB
<echo-MaTX> packages manager ;-)
<OutsiderNZ> ahh i see
<OutsiderNZ> thanks ^^
<jussi01> OutsiderNZ: I said I am an aussie, not in oz atm... in im finland :)
<alexandros> OutsiderNZ: is NZ a good place to live in ?  :)
<OutsiderNZ> cool
<OutsiderNZ> of course its a great place :D
<alexandros> OutsiderNZ: Ive heard it gots lots of green, clean air, clean water , its like a little paradise
<OutsiderNZ> a bit of that, but when you get to auckland, blah
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> ok, now back to support...
<Myelin> Hello, <JohnFlux> thanks for the link about repositories, i enabled them and xmms now appears.
<alexandros> :)
<OutsiderNZ> ^^
<echo-MaTX> finland.... mm... alway want to see helsinki
<JohnFlux> Myelin: ah good :)
<Myelin> Another question, i have installed nvidia settings, but how do i starts it?
<Myelin> :)
<JohnFlux> Myelin: alt+f2  then nvidia-settings
<JohnFlux> Myelin: should be on the menu somewhere, but this way works too )
<JohnFlux> :)
<Myelin> Thanks.
<Myelin> It worked.
<JohnFlux> Myelin: check out the music player juk  btw
<Myelin> Ok, i will.
<ubuntu__> hello
<echo-MaTX> Myelin: nvidia settings should be in the system tools menu list
<alfatau> hello, do you know a working method to mount an ftp server as a local directory?
<[ifr0g] > alfatau, google for LUFS ! :)
<[ifr0g] > !lufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lufs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afaith> kaminix: check this out : http://lartc.org/
<afaith> !traffic shaping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traffic shaping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afaith> !htb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afaith> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<chris_____> hey all
<[ifr0g] > !tc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g] > !ts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afaith> kaminix: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+bandwidth+shaping&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a this too
<chris_____> I'm having trouble logging on as root in kubuntu - neither my admin password or no password works - is there a set password in kubuntu?
<kaminix> afaith: I download it via bazaar?
<afaith> kaminix: whats bazaar ?
<kaminix> Like svn.
<yamal> !root | chris_____
<ubotu> chris_____: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<afaith> kaminix: don't know, i've never used bazaar
<afaith> !bazaar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazaar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afaith> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<afaith> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<chris_____> ubotu: ok how do you access sudo through the GUI?
<kaminix> chris_____: kdusu
<kaminix> chris_____: kdesu
<chris_____> thanks yamal - any idea how I access sude via the gui?
<chris_____> er, ok - where is kdesu?
<yamal> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<yamal> alt + f2 or in a terminal
<chris_____> ok cool - do you type just kdesu or kdesu Kate for example?
<yamal> with the command so 'kdesu kate' or similar
<chris_____> ok great thanks!
<chris_____> cheers guys
<fraction> whats the difference between "eth:0" and "eth0:avah" ? tyty :)
<alexandros> um.... I "accidentaly" uninstalled update-notifier. now I installed it back but the update-notifier icon doesn't show on the bottom-right corner. any ideas?
<yamal> fraction: eth0:something indicates an alias
<yamal> so multiple addresses can live on a single interface etc
<fraction> ok.. thanks.. probably something that "just" happened, trying to configure my wireless card but that seems impossible
<fkm> For what do I need libpoppler1, libpoppler1-qt and poppler-utils?
<yamal> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fkm> !poppler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poppler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fkm> !libpoppler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpoppler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fkm> !libpoppler1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpoppler1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fkm> :(
<yamal> !info libpoppler1 | fkm
<ubotu> fkm: libpoppler1: PDF rendering library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.4-0ubuntu8.1 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<echo-MaTX> iptables
<fkm> Ah, nice B) Thank you, yamal!
<echo-MaTX> sry
<mecannotread> guys  i cant play dvd on my kubuntu but i got all the codecs including libdvdcss2
<tarek_> hi i have a 64 Bit laptop and i wanted to install a 32Bit software
<tarek_> and i get the following answer:
<tarek_> ./install: 13: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<craig> hi all I'm wanting to setup a linux box as a media centre... am running kubuntu... any suggestions as to how I can set up a kick arse system
<lopin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aguitel_> how to setup my adsl modem speedstream 4060 ?
<tuxplorer> aguitel_: pppoe
<tuxplorer> pppoeconf is there.. a commandline tool.. Just fill in a few things that it asks you, and it is configured
<sw> hello
<sw> i install kubuntu now i open the konsole and type "sudo apt-get update"
<sw> to view the new packages
<lopin> Um... I don't have any sound...
<sw> but this is not work :S
<r00t_> sudo apt-get install eagle-usb-utils
<r00t_> startadsl
<lopin> I'm not sure if linux may be compatible with my soundcard...
<r00t_> adsl-setup
<tuxplorer> sw: "This is not work" isnt the right way to complain.. Give us more information.. paste the output to a pastebina and give the link.. For "This is not work :S" no one would even bother to reply
<sw> this is the output
<sw> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<sw>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<sw> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Translation-en_US
<sw>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (113 No route to host)
<sw> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Translation-en_US
<sw>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<sw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<sw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (113 No route to host)
<sw> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<sw> Reading package lists... Done
<tuxplorer> sw: seems to be a problem with your resolving
<sw> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Lynoure> sw: that's enough
<tuxplorer> sw: i asked you to paste it to pastebin
<tuxplorer> sw: whats the output of cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<tuxplorer> paste it in http://pastebin.ca and send the link only
<r00t_> (H)
<aguitel_> tuxplorer ,what is pppoe
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* sw was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (please dont paste)
<r00t_> pppoe = point to point ethernet ....
<tuxplorer> aguitel_: do you dial with some username and pass to connect? PPPoE - Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet
<sw> somebody can help me ?
<Fraction> pppoe = dial up?
<tuxplorer> sw: first do what you were asked to..
<aguitel_> tuxplorer ,no
<tuxplorer> give the output of "cat /et/resolv.conf"
<aguitel_> tuxplorer,this speedstream modem is usb
<tarek_> im experiencing a massive system lag
<tarek_> can someone help me?
<tuxplorer> aguitel_: may be your router has the ability to store the passwd and dial it automatically.. In that case you just need to configure your gateway to be your router's ip
<tuxplorer> aguitel_: oh! you want help to get your USB modem configured? Is there any driver for linux shipped with your modem?
<aguitel_> texplorer ,i dont have router
<aguitel_> tuxplorer, my modem is not recognized for linux ubuntu
<tuxplorer> aguitel_: is there some cd with your modem?
<tuxplorer> aguitel_:  is there a linux driver in it?
<aguitel_> texplorer, i hace the driver working in windows
<aguitel_> texplorer ,in the cd is not linux driver
<afaith> tuxplorer: what kind of modem do you have ?
<tuxplorer> afaith: I use Huawei 1003A router.. y?
<aguitel_> texplorer,where is list of modem working with linix?
<tuxplorer> aguitel_:  http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/
<tuxplorer> your modem is in the list
<afaith> tuxplorer: it uses an USB port to connect to your pc ?
<afaith> tuxplorer: maybe i've missed the entire conversation. whose the one that needs help ?
<tuxplorer> afaith: I use eth and wifi only.. I do not have a problem.. its aguitel_ who has a problem
<tuxplorer> afaith: :D
<afaith> tuxplorer: my bad :P
<afaith> aguitel_: what kind of modem do you have ?
<aguitel_> afaith ,usb modem
<afaith> aguitel_: would you be kind to tell me the name of the producer, the modem and other details ? i'm not a wizard to guess
<aguitel_> afaith, the modem is speedstream 4060 usb
<afaith> google rocks
<afaith> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187964
<tuxplorer> are you able to connect to http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ ?
<afaith> www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids
<afaith> aguitel_: have a look http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187964
<aguitel_> ok i looking now
<tuxplorer> afaith: what did you find in that ubuntu forums thread? no replies..
<dablitz> good morning channel
<dablitz> is there anyone awake
<tuxplorer> dablitz: no. we are all sleeping
<dablitz> hey tuxplorer
<dablitz> was wondeing if you could help me out with a kernel panic
<tuxplorer> well! Keep wondering.. do not ever state your problem
<aguitel_> afaith, my modem is listed in :http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids ,what can i do now?
<kazuma_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dablitz> can anyone tell me how to update my initrd.img after making a new kernel. went from stock 2.6.20-15-generic to 2.6.22.3. I was shown how before but cannot find where I wrote it down
<tuxplorer> dablitz:  see if this helps http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-initrd.html
<Man_U> hi
<Man_U> fontforge needs some png jpg gif librarays, which shall i install with apt? libpng2 3 etc?
<Man_U> which of those are the same as "libpng"?
<harmental_> hey guys....i want to record my screen activity....do you know any cool tools for doing that?
<grul> a camera :D
<Man_U> some of you know which package in apt- is "libpng"?
<harmental_> grul: funny ... ;D
<tuxplorer> Man_U: mostly libpng12-0
<grul> haha, sorry
<tuxplorer> Man_U: coz, dev package is available only for that
<tuxplorer> harmental_:  http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/03/04/screen_capture_movies.html
<fkm> Hi there. Is there a way to open the home-directory as a new tab in an existing Konqueror - presuming that I already have the right settings in Konqueror?
<fkm> I can do that with Alt+F2 and then type /home/fkm/
<tuxplorer> fkm: file:///home/user/
<harmental_> tuxplorer: thx....but i was hoping there exists a simpler way to do screen capturing......
<fkm> Ok, I'm sorry, I have to rephrase that question
<tuxplorer> How do I change the default browser for kopete? It always opens any link in konqueror, and there is no option in its settings.. In KDE Control Center, normally there 'll be a Choose Components in KDE Components tab.. But in Kubuntu's Kcontrol it is missing
<fkm> I would like to make a button in the tasklist (kicker).
<fkm> file:///home/fkm/, konqueror file:///home/fkm/ and kfmclient file:///home/fkm/ don't work. The button seems unclickable/inactive :(
<Man_U> tuxplorer: it is the newest version, i cant import images in fotforge so they told to install newest version, what shall i do?
<fkm> And what I've copied from the "Quick Launcher"'s Home-button doesn't work either (was my first try).
<bitpull> hi @all, does anybody knows a tool, which I can use to download a complete IMAP-Mailbox including all Folders? It is just as Backup and it should be possible to open the Mail-File in lets say KMail and to sync them back to another Server. Is there any tool for this task?
<chris_____> hey everyone - am having trouble with web serving on kubuntu - I've got apache, php and mysql set up and have installed everything needed including the website such that it works locally(on the machine that's hosting it) but I can't access it externally - how do you do this?
* genii hands out coffee to all that want some
<chris_____> anyone?
* dthacker-lt takes the coffee even though he's usually lurker
<genii> dthacker-lt: :)
<genii> chris_____: I just got here, what is your problem?
<chris_____> hey everyone - am having trouble with web serving on kubuntu - I've got apache, php and mysql set up and have installed everything needed including the website such that it works locally(on the machine that's hosting it) but I can't access it externally - how do you do this?
<chris_____> genii - replay of previous post:-)
<genii> chris_____: np :) If you do not have a static IP number from your provider you will need to get some service like DynDNS then run a client on your computer like ex-ipupdate, as well as open the ports on your router to let web traffic into your box
<genii> ez-ipupdate is the right name (typos, need more coffee yet)
<chris_____> genii: ah - I will be getting a static IP - shouldn't it work over a local network though?
<Madinko12> Hello !
<genii> chris_____: Ah, when you said "externally" i took that to be from the internet :)
<Myelin> Hello, how do i install nvclock? Its not in adept manager after updating the repositories!
<genii> chris_____: Yes, over your lan it should be accessible, however apache may not have yet ben asigned an IP as well
<genii> chris_____: It will usually fall back in this case to localhost, 127.0.0.1 etc
<chris_____> genii: sorry! how do I assign an IP to apache?
<genii> chris_____: 1 moment I'll get the exact file to edit and the entry
<chris_____> yeah - trouble with that is that I already have a mac os x server on the circuit with localhost
<bitpull> well, done it. The tool i used is called offlineimap. It is easy to use and does support more than just copying from one Imap-Server to another..
<chris_____> ok cool thanks!
<Madinko12> I have a problem with KDE ! The taskbar is not present !
* genii ssh's into his ubuntu 6.06 server to pull up his apache2 configs....
<genii> chris_____: you need to add lines into your /etc/apache2/ports.conf file like this: Listen ###.###.###.###:##       in dotted IP:port eg: Listen 192.168.1.100:80
<genii> chris_____: With admin/sudo privelege of course
<genii> (wen you chenge the file)
* genii needs more coffee, typo monster is creeping up
<chris_____> ok have changed it - i presume apache needs to be restarted - can this be done without restarting the computer?
<genii> chris_____: After the edit/save you need to restart, yes. do:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<chris_____> ok this isn't healthy:
<chris_____>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<chris_____> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<chris_____> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<chris_____> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<chris_____> Unable to open logs
<genii> chris_____: That means the edit did not take
<chris_____> doh!
<genii> chris_____: Or else the IP you put was not the IP the machine has
<chris_____> it had Listen 80 in already - perhaps if I took that out?
<genii> work AFK
<chris_____> ok took that out and only gotapache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName this time...
<chris_____> definately the same ip address as is in network settings under eth0 though...
<genii> chris_____: Do: ifconfig then look at what IP the box has, maybe something like 192.168.0.50    then put into the /etc/apache2/ports.conf file: Listen 192.168.0.50:80   if that was for example the IP
<genii> chris_____: Remembering to edit with admin/sudo privelege?
<chris_____> yep - my ip is 192.168.1.14
<chris_____> doesn't work though...
<genii> chris_____: Hmm, that is normally the only change needed
<genii> chris_____: You are using for the webserving apache2 and not apache1 yes?
<chris_____> tried 192.168.1.14:80 in browser but access denied
<chris_____> yep apache 2
<chris_____> and yep sudo all the way:-)
<genii> chris_____: Ok, so far so good then
<genii> chris_____: Other than it is being stubborn ;)
<chris_____> :-)
<chris_____> never easy eh?
<genii> chris_____: On the local box itself can you get to it by 127.0.0.1 in browser? (no need to put the :80, that is default http port)
<chris_____> ur, nope
<chris_____> wierd - that worked beofre
<genii> chris_____: OK, restart by CLI again,eg:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<chris_____> done
<genii> chris_____: If it says not running thats fine so long as it starts it after discovering no runing copy to halt etc
<genii> chris_____: OK, first try local then remote
<genii> work afk
<chris_____> neither works..
<chris_____> when i reloaded I got the errors:
<chris_____> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<chris_____> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<genii> chris_____: pls issue:  ps ax|grep http   and tell me if it shows httpd (maybe 5 instances) running
<genii> chris_____: Also are using inetd or not
<chris_____>  5378 ?        S      0:00 kio_http [kdeinit]  http /tmp/ksocket-chris/klauncher3                                        SnV1a.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-chris/konquerorlnrgDb.slave-socket
<chris_____>  5380 ?        S      0:00 kio_http [kdeinit]  http /tmp/ksocket-chris/klauncher3                                        SnV1a.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-chris/kdedOSA63b.slave-socket
<chris_____>  5653 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep http
<chris_____> .. is what I get
<genii> Hmm Ok let me think a minute
<chris_____> ok:-) brb --> peppermint tea
<excitatory> so is there any advantage to using the fglrx driver over the ati driver for a radeon 9600?
<genii> chris_____: Sorry should be apache2 in this not httpd LOL so:   ps ax|grep apache2   should show it if it is actually loading etc
<bob__> where is jerry
<genii> chris_____:  lines like:    /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<someguy> hey everyone happy friday
<genii> Yup :) Payday today and weekend tomorrow
<someguy> sweeeet!
<someguy> i have a silly question
<genii> chris_____: Please report result of command:  uname -a
<someguy> i have klamav and i opened it and it shows up now 2x's in the KDE Panel
<someguy> when I right click on it and go to exit it doesnt go away
<chris_____> genii: Linux server 2.6.15-28-server #1 SMP Wed Jul 18 23:11:55 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<someguy> only pkill gets rid of it
<genii> chris_____: OK, you did not set some name for your server
<genii> chris_____: Well, you called it "server" perhaps
<chris_____> i did:-)
<genii> chris_____:Let me know if: cat /etc/hostane says "server"
<genii> hostname
<genii> typos again :(
<chris_____> yup:-)
<genii> chris_____: OK, lemme think again :)
<genii> chris_____: Are you starting internet services thru a superserver like inetd for instance, or running something like firestarter?
<chris_____> a very good question!
<chris_____> i think inetd sounds familiar
<chris_____> but I couldn't tell you
<chris_____> is there a wayof finding out?
<genii> chris_____: Yes, do: ps ax|grep inetd
<Man_U> i have troubles with 3d, where can i look to proof that 3d is available? i have nvidia 6600gt
<chris_____> 5697 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep inetd
<genii> chris_____: OK, not running. That is not the problem then
<genii> work, AFK
<chris_____> I've noticed something - when I type in the ip in a remote browser it comes up with an error including the port number 443 - any help?
<hydrogen> what package  do I need to install to make imap+tls work with kmail?
<hydrogen> its telling me "Starting tls failed"
<bob__> weaddababyitsaboy
<timgluz> try search with command apt-cache search tls
<genii> chris_____: Please edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, go to bottom of file and add: servername <your-server-name-goes-here>     save, restart apache2 once more,retry browser
<Firekill> i need help
<genii> chris_____: In this case your servername is just    server
<Firekill> when i can meet wine config??
<kazuma_> hey genii how are you xD
<kazuma_> thanks for the help the last time xD
<genii> kazuma_: I just turned 40 :) you're welcome for the help, pass it along
<genii> kazuma_: So I'm feeling like an old man today LOL to answer "how are you"
<kazuma_> wow congrats!!!
<kazuma_> hahaha :P
<kazuma_> well i hope you can go 140 more :P
<genii> chris_____: Any joy yet?
<kazuma_> i'll be 20 on sunday haha :P
<chris_____> genii: works on local computer..
* genii hands pag a coffee
<chris_____> no joy on remote though:-(
<genii> chris_____: What message if any from remote?
<genii> (in browser)
<chris_____> currently just loading
<chris_____> msy still work, but I'm expecting timeout
<pag> genii, thanks. and hello :)
<genii> chris_____: OK if port 443 again let me know
<chris_____> will do - bear with me!
<genii> pag:  :)
<genii> bah, work again. AFK
<mikl_> mikl__: impostor :P
<mikl__> dsl premire connection de ma vie sur irc
<mikl__> alors tout en auto :)
<chris_____> aahh!
<mikl_> mikl__: Well, I am not that good at french, but welcome anyways :)
<mikl__> c'est un channel franais ?
<mikl__> ok
<mikl__> sorry
<chris_____> that;s really really wierd
<chris_____> problem solved!
<chris_____> but for some reason firefox in my remote computer won't have it
<mikl__> thx, just said that it was my first connection in my life
<pag> !fr | mikl__
<ubotu> mikl__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chris_____> possibly because it's set up with proxies
<chris_____> genii: thanks genii! You're a great help!
<mikl__> irc seems awesome while strange at first
<mikl__> ok, i'll try french one
<mikl__> my poor english won't be enough here I think
<rogue_x> Hello
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SlimeyPe1e> hi
<mikl__> I saw that
<mikl_> mikl__: I understood as much - I didn't the next part :)
<mikl__> which one ?
<rogue_x> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Restricted drivers
<mikl_> mikl__: "alors tout en auto :)"
<mikl_> you did it yourself...?
<rogue_x> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Restricted drivers?
<mikl__> ok, that meens that i lauched the Konversation software, with all default parameter.. just reply ok when when asked
<mikl__> then I arrived here
<mikl__> with mikl : impostor :):):):)
<chris_____> cheers again genii - bye!
<pag> rogue_x, please, be more specific...
<mikl_> mikl__: yes, that is the default setup - take it your login name is the same as mine :)
<mikl__> :)
<mikl__> ok
<mikl__> this is when i fall into the english channel... (with a french distro huh !) some parameters need to be adjusted.
<rogue_x> pag: I installed the package but there is no entry in the Menu to run it
<mikl_> mikl__: French distro?
<pag> rogue_x, press alt+f2 and type: kdesu restricted-manager
<mikl__> yep, language pack fr.
<mikl__> locales, kde, mozilla and so on
<mikl__> nevermind
<mikl_> ah, well - I thought that there was a french version. Suffice to say that the language pack does not extend to application configuration :)
<rogue_x> pa
<SoulChild> Hello I want to load my asus module to use hotkey, but i get:  "FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/asus-laptop.ko): No such device"
<rogue_x> pag: It only shows Nvidia driver... what about drivers to watch DVD's or other stuff?
<genii> back
<mikl__> but for some configuration, it does...
<pag> rogue_x, those are not drivers, but codecs...
<pag> !dvd | rogue_x
<ubotu> rogue_x: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mikl__> thx for your welcome, i'll peek at french channel.
<pag> !mp3 | rogue_x
<ubotu> rogue_x: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> chris_____: Can those machines ping each other? It may be some other issue, like gateway is not working etc and not related to apache ata ll
<genii> chris_____: if you are still here :)
<rogue_x> pag: ok  so I selected Nvidia.. the box shows enabled but says not in use
<chris_____> genii: yep they could ping all along
<chris_____> and they're working fine now!
<pag> rogue_x, I'm not familiar with the programm, sorry.
<rogue_x> p
<chris_____> apart from mozilla, but I'm not that bothered about that at the mo
<rogue_x> pag: ok thanks anyway
<chris_____> genii: good work!
<genii> chris_____: You're welcome, pass it along :)
<chris_____> genii: will do, many many thanks:-)
<chris_____> genii: catch you later!
<mrksbrd> has anyone found any good software for an ipod???
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: does itunes work through wine?
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: or are you talking aout a podcatcher
<mrksbrd> software to load songs onto ipod
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: oh, does itunes work over wine
<timgluz> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<dthacker-lt> gtkpod
<mrksbrd> only thing i have found were prog that you had to format fat 32 to linux
<timgluz> yes also gtkpod
<dthacker-lt> as long as you are not using DRM'ed itune files
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<mrksbrd> ty
<dthacker-lt> np.:)
<dthacker-lt> any Kplato users in da house?
<dthacker-lt> crickets.......
<dthacker-lt> never mind.
<aaron> Hi. I've been using gnome/beryl for a long time. is compiz fusion what i should be using with kde/xfce?
<someguy> dthacker - not kplato
<mikl_> aaron: yes, if you want
<mrksbrd> what about a good backup client to create an entire image of your hdd, and have the ability to re-run an install from this backup??
<aaron> mrksbrd: acronis
<someguy> ganttproject, project open, phprojekt
<dthacker-lt> someguy: taskjuggler?
<someguy> nahhh
<someguy> you?
<mikl_> aaron: Compiz Fusion is rather platform-independent, although it's configuration utility is made with GTK+2
<aaron> which is better to use with an ATI x1300
<dthacker-lt> someguy: I'm in the experimentation phase.  I tried TJ and kplato yesterday.
<genii> mrksbrd: Where will you be making the backups to?
<someguy> dthacker you looking for a team or just you?
<dthacker-lt> just me, mostly.
<mrksbrd> cd or dvd
<someguy> ok
<mikl_> aaron: since Beryl is now Compiz Fusion, I'd go for it :)
<dthacker-lt> are you finding ganttproject pretty usable?
<genii> mrksbrd: Ah, OK. If a second hd I would have said to just use dd to make an image
<mrksbrd> my intention is if something goes haywire i won't loose everything i have installed
<aaron> Grrr. where's a howto? i just noticed that the section is empty at kubuntuguide.org
<someguy> dthacker -- this project looks very promising
<someguy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/opproject/
<someguy> dthacker - yes its super easy
<Madinko12> Hello everyone !
<someguy> dthacker - but its too limited in functionality for REAL project management
<alexandros> hey guys!
<someguy> hey alex
<alexandros> anybody knows how do I run adept-update ?
<tuxplorer> kde
<someguy> sudo apt-get update
<alexandros> no I mean the GUI notification icon
<dthacker-lt> someguy: "I'm not a real project manager, I just play one in my cube" :)
<Madinko12> Kde don't show the taskbar! And "kicker" don't works. Can you help me ?
<mrksbrd> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<kazuma_> happy birthday to genii xD
<kazuma_> let's drink beer till we die xD
<alexandros> mrksbrd: I'd like to have the little notifier icon on the bottom right. is that possible? I accidentaly uninstalled it
<someguy> dthacker - LOL!  I really think project open, dotproject and phprojekt are the best. but http://sourceforge.net/projects/opproject/ looks very promising
<alexandros> what r u guys talking about?
<alexandros> if I may ask? :D
<kazuma_> genii's birthday xD
<someguy> dthacker -  I am a sysadmin/network/security admin and project manager
<someguy> sorry project management
<someguy> alex - silly crap... lol
<alexandros> nice:)
<dthacker-lt> someguy: Hey, i have some of those same hats!
<someguy> or i should say boring crap
<alexandros> someguy: you are a project manager?
<someguy> dthacker - sweet
<Madinko12> help me please :(
<Madinko12> Kde don't show the taskbar! And "kicker" don't works.
<someguy> alex - sometimes i do that but I have been in IT for 15 years
<dthacker-lt> ok, I'll look at dotproject and phpprojekt.  thanks for the tips
<mrksbrd> sudo apt-get install adept
<alexandros> thats great man
<alexandros> thanks mrksbrd :)
<alexandros> someguy: in which country are you?
<mrksbrd> yw
<hitmanWilly> ok, this may not be the right channel for this, but here goes anyway. A friend of mine's XP box is virused, i think with some kind of rootkit, is it possible to use a live-cd to clean it out?
<someguy> dthacker - you can check em out in Virtual environments and then demo em.  Project Open has a vm
<dthacker-lt> someguy: cool
<someguy> hitmanwilly - not 100%.  make sure you have a backup of critical data and then rebuild but this time rebuild with Kubuntu linux
<someguy> alex - US
<dthacker-lt> yeah hitmanWilly, don't make them use Gentoo :)
<alexandros> would u prefer Project Open or OnePoint ?
<slawekk> hi
<alexandros> I am fro mGreece
<slawekk> how to connect phone
<someguy> hitmanwilly - some malware is not easily removed and will remain post "removal" with AV tools
<slawekk> motorola v 547
<slawekk> to xubu 7.04?
<hitmanWilly> someguy: (: don't think she'd like that too much. altho, getting her to come over to the light side will not be easy
<slawekk> or pliz redirect to channel where can i meet some wise people
<jthomas> hitmanWilly: look into Trinity Rescue CD, its a bootable linux with a bunch of AV tools etc
<slawekk> but not "hackers" or something like that
<someguy> alex - dotproject, phprojekt, project open or onepoint
<hitmanWilly> jthomas: thanks, that's the answer i was looking for, just couldn't remember the name :)
<genii> kazuma_: Since i'm at work, I am on coffee. after work some beer perhaps LOL
<someguy> all fit different needs some are easier to install and manage etc etc
<someguy> slawekk - not here we are all idiots. lol
<kazuma_> hahaha that's the way things shall be done my friend :P
<slawekk> so where can i find guide
<slawekk> to connect my moto v 547
<alexandros> nice :D I'll check 'em out. thanks. maybe I'll need them for my next project
<jthomas> hitmanWilly: once cleaned-ish, run Spybot (update, immunize, clean) and AdAware, and maybe HiJackThis... all free progs that are really nice at cleaning... but with a rootkit you may be hosed already, beyond hope.
<slawekk> ?
<slawekk> ?
<someguy> hitmanwilly - you will have varied results as not all scanners can even detect all forms of malware. its best to backup and rebuild.
<genii> mrksbrd: I normally use dd to make an image on a second hd (like an external usb) then just restore from livecd by reversing process. But you may find something useful here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<hitmanWilly> jthomas: i was afraid of that, but I at least gotta give it a shot...thanx.
<someguy> hitmanwilly - then use the concept of least privledge and give her a regular non-admin user
<dthacker-lt> ++ someguy
<hitmanWilly> someguy: definately
<slawekk> s.h.i.t
<slawekk> nobody want to help
<slawekk> :P
<someguy> hitmanwilly - or you can dual boot the box so she eases into it
<genii> hitmanWilly: You have some user needs to run some sudo things but you don't want them full access?
<dthacker-lt> !language | slawekk
<ubotu> slawekk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jthomas> someguy: that doesn't work too well in a home environment, when there is no administrator... hitmanWilly i'd just give a full account.  windows people don't understand privledges and without a kdesu box or something, it makes it a hassle to ever install anything...
<mrksbrd> genii.....ty
<jthomas> but maybe thats just me, knowing full well that windows users don't get much...
<timgluz> slawekk , how do you want connect via cable or bluetooth?
<someguy> jthomas - yes. basic computer user training is required but once they get it the world is a better place. I train in info sec
<hitmanWilly> jthomas: yeah, im pretty sure im gonna have to completely rebuild her install for her anyway, so might as well be nix, heh...
<someguy> lol
<slawekk> timgluz: wait I WILL CHECK
<jthomas> indeed, make it nix!
<someguy> most computer users have no clue its not just windows but mac users as well
<hitmanWilly> someguy: yeah, definately (coming from a gentoo user)
<genii> hitmanWilly: There are some simple things you can add to /etc/sudoers to limit what certain users can run. disabling specific commands like doing sudo su or sudo passwd for instance
<jthomas> someguy: its not that i disagee, but for home use there is generally very little info sec.  its too much work to log out of a windows box just to add in AppXYZ as Admin, and then log out and in again... IMHO...
<genii> hitmanWilly: But still allowing them to change their own passwd etc
<someguy> hitmanwilly - why not go Ubuntu/Kubuntu.  Gentoo is sweet but all that compiling
<jthomas> someguy: yes most computer users in general don't really know.  its like having a car without training classes.
<someguy> jthomas - yeah i never said it would make it easier .. just more secure.  Remember I can't give my mom and grandmom OpenBSD
<jthomas> hitmanWilly: why oh why would you suggest Gentoo?
<jthomas> lol
<hitmanWilly> someguy: i like it for me, but I wouldn't throw a newbie into it
<jthomas> exactly
<genii> For average person kubuntu is least anxiety causing when coming from windoze
<someguy> hitmanwilly - its too annoying for a regular user they need a binary distro that actually works out of the box like umm... Kubuntu for ex.
<slawekk> TIMGLUZ:
<slawekk> via bluetooth
<someguy> genii - absolutely!
<frauchig> (K)Ubuntu is fine, unfortunately there are some broken things like the manual partitioning tool
<hitmanWilly> someguy: i agree kubu is nice for a newbie user, i actually still use it on my laptop just cause its less hassle to set up
<genii> frauchig: But how often does Jane doe need to use that?
<someguy> hitmanwilly - its no more a newbie distro than any other its just more usable and FOSS dev's have not been good about understanding usablity
<alyssa_> good morning kubuntu people
<kazuma_> genii what do you think from fedora core 7
<frauchig> at least once, and then jane wont be able to setup Ubuntu w/o knowing much about other tools
<genii> kazuma_: Fedora i dunno... i stopped using redhat/mandrake type dists somewhere about 2001
<someguy> I gave my friends kubuntu CD and said install this and they LOVE it and they are not even expert users
<someguy> Fedora sux
<someguy> lmao
<Eeyore-Jr> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kazuma_> and what is the difference my friend?
<kazuma_> with these distros?
<ScarFreewill> I stoped using fedora at c3 (first one i tried)
<someguy> If you want bleeeding edge with a lame 6mth release for all alpha code go fedora
<alyssa_> fedora is redhat flavored
<slawekk> http://www.motorola.com/consumer/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=022ce983ab30c010VgnVCM1000008206b00aRCRD&show=productHome
<slawekk> guys!!!
<slawekk> help
<alyssa_> tastes like poo
<someguy> fedora is crap flavored
<someguy> lol
<slawekk> how to connect to be usuful
<ScarFreewill> kazuma_: the pakage management for one..
<alyssa_> here here someguy!
<someguy> just kidding
<someguy> come on man.. i can't even joke
<ScarFreewill> kazuma_: how updated your software is...
<alyssa_> I was agreeing with you\
<genii> kazuma_: LOL you are getting some answers to your question now :)
<someguy> lol!
<someguy> =P
<alyssa_> ease of installation
<kazuma_> hahaha
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> i used to have fedora core 6
<alyssa_> lamp server up in 25 minutes or so
<someguy> i am sorry to hear that
<alyssa_> my condolences kazuma
<kazuma_> and it's quite nice, but i felt it difficult with networking :S and it is supposed to be other way
<kazuma_> lamp? what is that =o
<genii> The only rpm based dist I use now is Centos and thats only because Asterisk@home uses it for base system
<someguy> if you want to play with REL then get CENTOS. Fedora is not anything other than unstable alpha
<alyssa_> linux apache mysql php server
<genii> kazuma_: Linux apache MySQL PHP
<ScarFreewill> anyone know any cool tools for routing / networking?
<kazuma_> =o
<someguy> genni - i hear you there.
<genii> alyssa_: Heh :)
<alyssa_> its da nuts
<slawekk> jesus what a pity
<slawekk> what sort of mankind
<slawekk> nobody want to help
<alyssa_> womankind thank you
<someguy> scarfreewill - for what? what are you trying to do?
<slawekk> mean nobody have nothing to say
<kazuma_> what is your problem O.o
<someguy> scarfreewill - building a router? firewall?
<slawekk> please grt some refreshements
<slawekk> kurwa mac
<kazuma_> slawekk?
<genii> slawekk: Please state exactly your problem so that someone may know how to asist
<ScarFreewill> someguy: I'm just wondering I got routeros on my rb and i was wondering if i could do that stuff in linux
<slawekk> want to connect my motorola v 547 to xubuntu 7.04
<ScarFreewill> well i think ros is based on linux?
<alyssa_> hehe I linuxed my router
<someguy> Scarfreewill - check out vyatta
<slawekk> here u are the link to it
<slawekk> http://www.motorola.com/consumer/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=022ce983ab30c010VgnVCM1000008206b00aRCRD&show=productHome
<slawekk> cellphone by bluetooth
<alyssa_> what exactly you wanna do with it when you connect it I have a v555
<slawekk> i know there are some problems
<slawekk> alyssa: there is no problem to connect?
<alyssa_> nopers just connect it right up
<slawekk> to copy some files through it like rrings
<genii> slawekk: My Polish understanding is nonexistent. do you have an english page of the features?
<someguy> Scarfreewill - source forge has like a million projects in the routing space.  Do you want a distro with a nice GUI or do you just want the raw daemons?
<alyssa_> modmymoto.com
<slawekk> does moto need some extra stuff to be used with it?
<genii> slawekk: Yes, you can use Kbluetooth to move files back and forth. i do this with my Nokia
<slawekk> ok. thanks
<alyssa_> has a pretty fair explaination
<slawekk> :)
<someguy> scarfreewill - vyatta is a very nice project and could eventually kick Cisco's axx
<MilhousePunkRock> also there is kmobiletools
<ScarFreewill> someguy: which ever is the best eg. wget owns any gui downloader
<genii> I wish there was a Nokia PC Suite for Linux
<alyssa_> isnt there gnoki?
<genii> alyssa_: OK, to be more exact, for KDE
<someguy> scarfree - there is a VM of vyata you can check out http://www.vyatta.com/
<alyssa_> thbbb
<someguy> when did this become #advanced networking. lol
<ScarFreewill> I just don't see wireshark hitting cli soon... I don't min using cli... its all the same for me
<someguy> jk
<someguy> k/x/ubuntu needs more games in the repos
<alyssa_> then write some
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<someguy> lol
<someguy> ok
<genii> alyssa_: I'm working on it actually :)
<ScarFreewill> genii: what lang?
<someguy> but they will be a 1x1 pixel dot that bounces around the screen
<genii> ScarFreewill: C
<alyssa_> parents just got a "VISTA IS BEING SHUT DOWN TO PREVENT DAMAGE TO THE MACHINE"
<alyssa_> ROFL
<someguy> alyssa - well shut it down and boot up into Kubuntu cd and say fdisk and then never look back
<genii> alyssa_: I think it should do that when you try to install it, not after
<ScarFreewill> lmao
<someguy> vista is a piece of crap.  It has worse device support than the openbsd project
<someguy> they suk
<genii> I agree
<someguy> worked at a company in the joint dev program with MS and its sukd since alpha and I do stil think its in alpha
<someguy> genii - i do have a dual boot box though for high end games but I dont ever use it otherwise
<someguy> there is no QA team at MS its just all of us the annoyed users
<someguy> lol
<someguy> sorry I had to get out some of my frustration at the "man". I have vented and now will not be annoying
<genii> someguy: I have a box which i multi-boot to various OS but hardly ever use the windoze side anymore. I last booted it maybe 8 months or more ago
<someguy> lol
<someguy> genii - yeah, FOSS is so much better except on the Video, Audio and Video gaming side
<ScarFreewill> same here last boot to windows was 17 feb 07
<alyssa_> Microsoft's userbase is the beta team
<trekdann1> audio?
<trekdann1> hmm itunes yea that's right
<ScarFreewill> I've got virtualbox though but I only use it to test apps.
<someguy> on the application side of things there need to be more quality, usable applications and hopefully Canonical will help drive that
<someguy> right on my friends
<ninHer> hi all
<someguy> itunes would be great but apple still can bite me.  DRM = um NO thanks!
<someguy> agnostic-theist - you are such an dichotomous enigma
<ScarFreewill> drm... lets just leave that alone..
<someguy> lol
<someguy> yes
<someguy> literally
<trekdann1> hmm DRM is really impossible without TC and Linus himself said it would be possible that the kernel would support TPC
<alyssa_> I'm a dyslexic agnostic insomniac
<alyssa_> I stay up all night wondering if there really is a dog
<someguy> lmao!
<MilhousePunkRock> How would you partition a disk that holds two partitions owned by windows already in order to make a proper kubuntu install?
<someguy> there is no comedy allowed in this channel!  No laughing allowed.  LOL
<alexandros1> MilhousePunkRock: is there any unallocated disk space?
<alyssa_> drm is eeeevil
<alyssa_> the work of satan I tell you
<someguy> milhouse -  http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<ScarFreewill> alyssa_: you hit the hammer right on the nail!
<alyssa_> thank you
<martijn81> MilhousePunkRock: make three additional partitions, one root, one /home and one swap
<MilhousePunkRock> alexandros1: Yes, that and defragging is taken care of already. I was thinking abou the classic threesome /root, /home /swap
<someguy> milhouse - make sure you have a backup before you start.  =)
<MilhousePunkRock> martijn81: The caveat is the choice between logical and primary
<alyssa_> be primary luke, be primary
<someguy> lol
<martijn81> MilhousePunkRock: you're limited to 4 primary partitions (on 32bit i suppose?)
<alyssa_> use the acpi=force luke
<MilhousePunkRock> martijn81: Exactly... So which of the three should be the primary?
<someguy> drm just might be the devil - we have not seen how far the concept will be expanded.  So remember that.. think 10 years from now
<someguy> milhouse - did you see my post? http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy: No, thanks, I check it out
<someguy> cool
<martijn81> MilhousePunkRock: does not mather i think
<Tabmows> is the default adept lists for installing software etc. sufficient? Because i can't see mysql server in there
<someguy> tabmows - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<someguy> milhouse - that site is awesome.  howtoforge.net
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy: Your guide does not fit my needs... Winblows is already installed, and there is another partition also...
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy: Try milhouse<tabkey>, that way it will get highlighted for me...
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy: I think I came across that site a few times already while looking up stuff
<alexandros1> MilhousePunkRock: why kubuntu's automatic partitioning wont work for you?
<MilhousePunkRock> alexandros1: It's not for me, but for a friend anyway. I would not trust automatic partitioning either, when there is vital stuff on the harddrive
<mikearthur> how can I stop /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py starting on KDE startup? using kpowersave
<someguy> MilhousePunkRock, http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?CMP=OTC-0O724Z062301&ATT=Creating+a+Dual-Boot+Windows+XP+and+Ubuntu+Laptop
<alexandros1> MilhousePunkRock: fair enough. it worked for me fine though
<kaminix> If I add the UID for my USB-drive and set where it should be mounted, will it then be mounted there everytime I turn it on or just when I start my computer?
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: You are looking for automounting via hal and udev
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: Okay? And how is that done?
<someguy> MilhousePunkRock, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING!!!
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy: The setup is already done, in less than an hour, including manual partitioning...
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: How do I use udev and hal to get the effect I wish for? I didn't even know HAL was customizable :s
<bombolo7> ciao
<juraj> hi all
<someguy> ciao right back at you!
<juraj> does anybody have experience setting up ISDN?
<someguy> hey juraj
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: I think HAL is not customizable, but you need that for automounting
<someguy> !isdn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isdn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> And how do  I make it always set the same place to mount?
<someguy> juraj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IsdnHowto/Breezy
<zipper> kaminix, /etc/fstab
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: I mean, in fstab the CD drives mounting place is specified, shouldn't it work the same way with a HDD?
<zipper> kaminix, you can use different tools to edit it
<juraj> I think these instructions are outdated
<juraj> and they were unfinished, too.
<zipper> kaminix, yes. Yes it does. Ofcourse you need to change the flags, but its pretty much the same yes
<kaminix> zipper: Will it mount right everytime I turn the drive on or just when I start my laptop?
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: does KDE not handle it?
<someguy> juraj - I know but did you check the forums?
<zipper> kaminix, depends on what you've set it to do
<juraj> I have this "Connect to ppp0 via Modem" in my network manager
<juraj> but it seems to do nothing
<juraj> I have a passive ISDN card.
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: No, it sets different dirs depending on what other USB drives I have connected.
<kaminix> zipper: How do I set it to put it un one place each time I mount it?
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: That's where udev kicks in...
<someguy> juraj - ubuntu/kubuntu forums.
<juraj> I wish ubuntu had yast, I only had to make a few clicks to set up the connections :)
<juraj> yes, I checked the forums, no response yet
<kaminix> MilhousePunkRock: You mean the UUID things?
<box> quit
<box> \quit
<juraj> it's been a couple of days since I posted
<Lynoure> box: the other slash :)
<MilhousePunkRock> kaminix: No, udev rules based on info that does not change, among them the UID...
<someguy> juraj,  try the mailing list and google
<kaminix> How do I use it?
<juraj> tried googling, I haven't found anything useful
<juraj> and I don't want to compile all these modules as I already have them installed in the kernel
<BFC> hi. i just installed xgl. I think everything went fine. How do i know if xgl is running?
<juraj> you need XGL for compiz, right?
<BFC> juraj; yeah
<tobias_> juraj: definitly
<SlimeyPe1e> or aiglx...
<tobias_> ATI cards only work with xgl
<tobias_> BFC:
<tobias_> BFC: you need to choose xgl session when you login
<BFC> tobias: where exactly do I do that from? I checked the kde login menu. there was no such option
<tobias_> hehe yeh well it is hidde n;)
<tobias_> BFC: on the left side from your textboxes there is a picture that looks like a dropdown menu
<tobias_> klick on it -> session type -> xgl
<BFC> tobias: I checked that. but here didn't seem to be the option
<tobias_> then you didnt install xgl yet ?
<tobias_> if you cant chose xgl there must be something wrong/missing
<tobias_> did you create a " startxgl.sh " ?
<SlimeyPe1e> probably a missing xsession file or something?
<thehcdreamer> hello, how can I test my microphone? There's a program where i can do that?
<SlimeyPe1e> grab jokosher or audacity and use them to record from it?
<tobias_> thehcdreamer: just go into your sound-manager and enable the option that you hear your own input
<tobias_> then activate microphone -> if you hear yourself it works :)
<BFC> tobias: oh crap. i forgot to do that. I will try out and see what happens. thanks
<tobias_> BFC: no problem =)
<tobias_> BFC: good luck
<someguy> jokosher - pffhhtt lol who are you Jono. lol
<BFC> tobias: actually I adjusted my /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file
<BFC> tobias: shouldn't that achieve the same thing?
<SlimeyPe1e> someguy: nah... I don't have the beard
<tobias_> BFC: eumm... actually I dont know~ I would just try doing the startxgl.sh thing and see if it works
<someguy> lol or the personality lol
<BFC> ok will do
<dsl__> hi guys -new to this and just experimenting - want to c what this does
<dsl__> re -the microphone check -if you can be bothered download skype and do a test call
<yeniklasorr> Will dolphin be default file manager on KDE 4 ?
<tom_> apparently
<yeniklasorr> Kubuntu 7.10 will be released based KDE 4 ?
<tom_> i think so
<yeniklasorr> yep great
<someguy> ok gotta run. everyone have a great day
<tobias_> byebye someguy
<egon> i have some problems with wine ... can someone give a german channel 4 it?
<tobias_> tried kubuntu-de yet ?
<tobias_> maybe they can help you with that
<egon> ok i try thx
<egon> can you gibt me the channel as a link?
<tobias_> #kubuntu-de
<tobias_> just do ./j #kubuntu-de without the dot
<kaminix> Is there an option to tell mplayer to start like 2 seconds later than the video? In other words, play from 0:02 -> End?
<Eeyore-Jr> kaminix: trying to miss the fbi warning :-)
<egon> thx
<kaminix> Eeyore-Jr: Haha, not this time. :p It's a set of music videos, and the first 2 seconds is a text introducing a set of videos. :p
<kaminix> -sb <byte position> (also see -ss)
<kaminix>               Seek to byte position.  Useful for playback from CD-ROM images or VOB files with junk at the beginning.
<hydrogen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kaminix> Could that be used?
<mikearthur> how can I stop /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py starting on KDE startup? using kpowersave
<egon> hello, i have a problem ... iam using kubuntu 64 bit and i have installed wine 64 bit ... than i have installed Warcraft 3 ... no problems, if i want to start warcraft 3 it dont boot the dist just say " no disk is there please insert" any ideas?
<Blauhaut> hiya all
<Blauhaut> guys how can i mount my external hdd
<mariodo> oy guys ... hello ...
<mikearthur> egon: you need a cd crack
<trekdanne> egon: you might need to use a cd crack
<mikearthur> #winehq
<Blauhaut> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mariodo> can you help me? ... i don't know where i can get a linux-driver for my printer and scanner ... as you can see ... i'm just a beginner
<trekdanne> mikearthur: im too slow :P
<Fraction> quick question: when running "KDE start menu" -> system settings -> Monitor and display, the driver for the graphics card is wrong, when I press administrator mode and use "detect driver" and selects the corretc one. I cannot press "apply", why is that?
<Blauhaut> How can i mount my external hdd
<mariodo> *is waiting*
<mikearthur> mariodo: be more patient
<mikearthur> have you googled?
<egon> way? on wine 32 bit i has worked without problems
<Fraction> remember that ppl are just kind enough to help, its not like they are required to
<egon> im using wine 0.9.43
<trekdanne> Fraction: hmm you may want to consider doing that through the cli if you don't get it to work
<Fraction> trekdanne: kk ty, will try
<trekdanne> !nvidia | Fraction
<ubotu> Fraction: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<egon> i have allthow use a crack but i cant play on battlenet
<trekdanne> can perhaps be of some help
<egon> -.- any help?
<egon> please
<Fraction> will check it out thanks ;)
<trekdanne> egon: do you have the CD image mounted
<Blauhaut> tobias_;  hiya :) you there ?
<trekdanne> egon: nvm
<egon> ???
<mikearthur> egon: you can use a script
<egon> i know but how?
<mikearthur> pastebinning, 2m
<tobias_> Blauhaut: hey :) Yes I am
<Blauhaut> tobias_; i have a little problem , can you help me pls ?
<tobias_> Blauhaut: depends :)
<egon> i have used the crack of gamecopyworld
<trekdanne> egon: you may want to ask in #winehq, they know more about this
<mikearthur> egon: http://pastebin.com/d2d2ea08
<Blauhaut> tobias_; i have a ntfs external hdd, i can mount it but can not see any directory or file
<Blauhaut> tobias_; it says , i do not have permission to read
<egon> and how i have to start it?
<mikearthur> egon: chmod +x
<mikearthur> egon: add #!/bin/sh to the top
<egon> thx
<tobias_> Blauhaut: eumm... I got to look for it myself but maybe I can find something :)
<Blauhaut> tobias_; ok how can you check it ?
<tobias_> Blauhaut: is fdisk -l showing you the hdd ?
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Blauhaut> tobias_; yes
<Blauhaut>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Blauhaut> /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTF
<egon> chmod: Zugriff auf War3ROC nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<egon> chmod: Zugriff auf 121 nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<egon> chmod: Zugriff auf NO-CD nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<egon> chmod: Zugriff auf Release.cmd nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<egon> now?
<egon> :(
<tobias_> Blauhaut: did you mount it as root ?
<tobias_> egon: pasting german words in an english-speaking channel doesnt really make much sense ?! ;)
<murchadh> Blauhaut: : Can you become root in a terminal. If so do - ls
<llutz> egon: escape the spaces in the filename
<egon> xD
<egon> right
<murchadh> Blauhaut: If you can see your data as root then it's a permissions problem. Just need to adjust the mount command. Also you'll need the ntfs-3g drivers installed to write to an NTFS FS. Let us know if you can see dadt
<murchadh> Blauhaut: Ooops - data!
<egon> it wont work do i have to start it after i have started the game?
<kaminix> "mplayer -dvd-device MYDVD.ISO dvd://2 -chapter 1-1 -ss 2 -dumpstream -dumpfile OUTPUT.VOB" <--- Why does it not cut off the first two seconds?
<tobias_> murchadh: that would have been my next question if his hdd is NTFS formated ^_  you got it more detailed, thanks for that
<egon> can someone give a Guidance
<egon> ?
<egon> i dont know how to start it or whre
<murchadh> tobias_: Didn't mean to cut across you, I'm just in the door. :)
<egon> *
<egon> 
<egon> where
<tobias_> murchadh: no please - you better take over his problems - I really appreciate your help ;D I am not that experienced with kubuntu/linux yet
<egon> no idea?
<tobias_> I'm just trying to help whereever I can ;)
<egon> tobias: can you help me please?
<murchadh> tobias_: No problem. He may actually be away or trying something else anyway.
<tobias_> egon: what was your last question ?
<tobias_> still concerning wine ?
<egon> how i have to start it bevor or after i have start warcraft 3
<egon> ?
<tobias_> are you talking about wine? or what do you mean by "it" ?
<egon> yes wine
<kaminix> Really, this drives me crazy. Is there no way to delete the first 3 seconds when using -dumpstream with mplayer?
<tobias_> what would be the idea behind starting the emulator after the program you want to emulate?
<egon> hello, i have a problem ... iam using kubuntu 64 bit and i have installed wine 64 bit ... than i have installed Warcraft 3 ... no problems, if i want to start warcraft 3 it dont boot the dist just say " no disk is there please insert" any ideas?
<egon> thats my problem no i have to use a crack and start a code
<egon> start the code befor oder after i have start warcraft 3?
<tobias_> the chmod -x code ?
<tobias_> *+x
<egon> yes
<tobias_> before
<tobias_> you only need to do it one time
<egon> but how if i want start it there is always a error
<egon> :(
<tobias_> the missing cd error ?
<tobias_> for what file did you set the chmod +x ?
<egon> no a error that he cant start it ( the chmod )
<Blauhaut> murchadh;
<tobias_> what erro r?
<tobias_> error
<Blauhaut> root@selcuk-laptop:/dev# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sanal -o force
<Blauhaut> WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.
<Blauhaut> how can i clean the dirty volume =? :()
<tobias_> Blauhaut: ^^
<Blauhaut> tobias_;  :P
<sander_> I tried to install KDE4 but I got some errors about unmet dependancies
<sander_> I followed these instructions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<egon>  No such file or directory
<egon> do i have it in the warcraft 3
<egon> 
<egon> file
<tobias_> Blauhaut: is your windows-partition or whatever still connected to the hdd ?
<egon> or on the desktop?
<sander_> does anyone have experience with this?
<tobias_> Blauhaut: I got the answer
<Blauhaut> tobias_; no just linux
<Blauhaut> tobias_; :)
<tobias_> Blauhaut: just leave away the -o force
<tobias_> because if you disconnected the hdd correctly (and i guess you never connected it before, so.. ^^) you dont need to force it
<tobias_> and is should work fine :o
<Blauhaut> root@selcuk-laptop:/dev# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sanal
<Blauhaut> Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE, or
<Blauhaut> use the 'force' mount option. For example type on the command line:
<Blauhaut>     mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sanal -o force
<Blauhaut> Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<Blauhaut>     /dev/sdb1 /media/sanal ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<Blauhaut> root@selcuk-laptop:/dev#
<Blauhaut> no it is not working :(
<tobias_> asdf ._.
<tobias_> shiet ^^
<Blauhaut> tobias_;  and i do ntfsfix
<Blauhaut> everything is ok no error
<tobias_> mhhhm
<Blauhaut> tobias_;  if i boot my hdd in windows twice
<tarek_> hi peeps
<Blauhaut> is it going to be ok ? :)
<tobias_> well honestly I am not sure about that ;)
<tobias_> but you should make sure your hdd is unmounted in windows
<tarek_> i have a 32 Bit package, is there a way of compiling it into a 64bit one?
<Blauhaut> tobias_; i  will try in windows than
<murchadh> Blauhaut: Do you have a windows install? there is also a little problem I reported here before which is that the mount directory must be empty. In your case /media/sanal - just make sure it is actually empty - ls -als /media/sanal. If you have changed the default icon for the folder it will give errors. Otherwise you'll need to use ntfsfix or boot windows with this drive attached.
<Blauhaut> :) tobias_ afk for 5 min
<tobias_> okay =)
<Blauhaut> murchadh; i make the directory sanal on media
<sander_> I tried to install KDE4 but I got some errors about unmet dependancies.. is here someone who succesfully installed it?
<sander_> I followed these instructions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<Blauhaut> murchadh; my hdd device mount name is Philips :)
<tobias_> murchadh: he said ntfsfix isnt messaging any errors
<Blauhaut> root@selcuk-laptop:/dev# ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Blauhaut> Mounting volume... OK
<Blauhaut> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<Blauhaut> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<Blauhaut> Setting required flags on partition... OK
<Blauhaut> Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK
<Blauhaut> NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully.
<Blauhaut> root@selcuk-laptop:/dev# ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Blauhaut> Mounting volume... OK
<Blauhaut> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<Blauhaut> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<Blauhaut> Setting required flags on partition... OK
<Blauhaut> Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK
<tobias_> Blauhaut: stop pasting
<Blauhaut> NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully.
<Blauhaut> root@selcuk-laptop:/dev#
<tobias_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Blauhaut> tobias_; ups i am sorry for that
<tobias_> ;)
<Blauhaut> ok i will use it
<tobias_> worked now?
<Blauhaut> tobias_; what worked ? :)
<tobias_> the ntfsfix ... just trying to hide my reado
<tobias_> ;)
<Blauhaut> tobias_;  it is just ntfsfix :)
<tobias_> I know
<tobias_> just ignore it
<tobias_> ;)
<egon> tobias_ now i have done it again now nothing happen i have tipe it to the konsole and nothing happend ... but it wont work :(
<Blauhaut> tobias_;  i am afk now for connect and disconnect hdd to windoz several time
<murchadh> Blauhaut: If there is a .directory file in the mount directory (which holds non-default icon info) it will also give this error. Please type ls -als /media/sanal and tell us the results.
<tobias_> Blauhaut: okay, good luck - and... FYI: There is topic in a ubuntu bulletin from today... discussing the same thing - I will keep my eyes open :)
<tobias_> but first listen to murchadh :D
<Blauhaut> :)
<Blauhaut> be there in 10 min
<egon> soooo any ideas? it wont work :(
<alyssa_> hammer?
<tobias_> egon: sorry, absolutely no idea
<murchadh> Blauhaut: When hes back. Try going through this page - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-484566.html! Thanks tobias_! :)
<tarek_> guys is there a way to make a 64Bit package from a 32 bit?
<alyssa_> (grin) install it twice?
<egon> i have start it now in the terminal now there is no error nothing happen look:
<alyssa_> sorry I'm leaving now
<Sanne> tarek_: recompile
<egon> egon@egon-laptop:~$ cd /home/egon/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/WarcraftIII
<egon> egon@egon-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/WarcraftIII$ sudo chmod +x War3ROC121NO-CDRelease.cmd
<egon> egon@egon-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/WarcraftIII$ sudo chmod +x War3TFT121NO-CDRelease.cmd
<egon> egon@egon-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/WarcraftIII$
<alyssa_> bye bye
<tarek_> and how?
<egon> rigth like this?
<tarek_> Sanne: got any link?
<Sanne> tarek_: if you have a 64 bit system running, you need to get the source and compile it. How depends on the software. Or you could just run it as 32 bit, which mostly works on 64bit systems. What application are you trying to run?
<tarek_> 1 sec
<tarek_> http://www.cadsoft.de/
<tarek_> they have the tar files and rpms for it
<Sanne> tarek_: I'm investigating
<tarek_> Sanne: thanks
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate UUID's in grub/menu.lst ??? tried already to change "kopt" to "/ev/hda3" but update-grub still puts the UUID's as device names , any help would be great !
<tobias_> okay, I am afk. Good luck with your worries and problems everyone =)
<hitmanWilly> SoulChild: i don't think you need to run update-grub when you change menu.lst
<SoulChild> hitmanWilly: yes but whenever i make changes to the kernel i need to run it, or it is runed automaticlly when installing a new precompiled kernel
<hitmanWilly> SoulChild: id say just make the changes and try a reboot to see if it worked
<SoulChild> :( i think you didn't understand
<hitmanWilly> SoulChild: it should automatically change menu.lst to reference the new kernel
<Sanne> tarek_: from what I see, this doesn't seem to be software where you can get the source code. So you can't recompile. I think the best bet is to try the tgz since rpm is a foreign package format (which you *can* convert to deb, but I wouldn't recommend it). Is this the tgz file you got? eagle-lin-eng-4.16r2.tgz
<SoulChild> hitmanWilly: you didn#t understand my problem ,... i don't want grub to use UUID's! Iwant it to put device names like "/dev/sda3"
<hitmanWilly> SoulChild: ok, change menu.lst and reboot, it should work fine
<tarek_> Sanne: no i got the rpm package
<Sanne> tarek_: but this version? If so, I will try to install and run it, and if it works, help you with it (I'm on 64 bit also)
<hitmanWilly> SoulChild: if you happen to see a kernel update come across, double check menu.lst and edit accordingly
<tarek_> k thanks
<Sanne> tarek_: getting it now. If it works, be prepared to also get the tgz, because I can't help with the rpm.
<tarek_> k
<tarek_> sanne:downloading it
<Sanne> :)
<danya> I'm trying to install java on a 64-bit feisty ..and I'm having problems can anyone help me ?
<Sanne> tarek_: ok, it wants me to run an install script which, as I see by inspection, wants to put things in /usr. I don't want to let it do that as I keep manually installed software seperate from the packages governed by the package manager. But...
<Sanne> tarek_: ... I just tried to run it without installation, and at least some project menager starts.
<Sanne> tarek_: still with me?
<escalona> hola cual es el canal en espaol?
<tarek__> Sanne: sorry got dc
<Sanne> tarek_: Oo.
<llutz> !es | escalona
<escalona> hola cual es el canal en espaol?
<ubotu> escalona: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sanne> tarek_: my last messages:
<Sanne> tarek_: ok, it wants me to run an install script which, as I see by inspection, wants to put things in /usr. I don't want to let it do that as I keep manually installed software seperate from the packages governed by the package manager. But...
<Sanne> tarek_: ... I just tried to run it without installation, and at least some project menager starts.
<escalona> llutz: Thanks
<tarek__> Sanne: ok so what is to do?
<Sanne> tarek_: I would recommend: 1. also try to run it without install to see if it does at all. If not, I help you get it to run. 2. Install it regularly, but better change the install paths in the install script a bit. I help with that also. Ok?
<tarek__> sanne: ok lets go
<Sanne> tarek__: fine. First, extract the tgz to a temporary folder, can be in your home folder if you want.
<tarek__> sanne: ok exracted
<tarek__> sanne: now what?
<Sanne> tarek_: next cd into the newly created folder, you should see a README file, an install file, and a bin directory (and some more). Is all there?
<tarek__> sanne: yes README is there
<Sanne> tarek_: now we try to start it. In a konsole window which working directory is the eagle folder, type: bin eagle
<Sanne> tarek__: no!
<Sanne> tarek__: bin/eagle
<Sanne> sorry
<tarek__> sanne: ok
<Sanne> tarek_: does it start?
<tarek__> sanne: no
<tarek__> sanne:
<tarek__> The program 'eagle' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tarek__> apt-get install eagle
<tarek__> Make sure you have the 'multiverse' component enabled
<tarek__> bash: eagle: command not found
<Sanne> tarek_: please paste any error messages to ubuntu-nl.org
<Sanne> tarek_: next time :)
<tarek__> sanne: ah k
<Sanne> tarek__: what does the command "pwd" say (paste in here, it's short)
<tarek__> sanne: /home/tarek/Desktop/eagle-lin-eng-4.16r2/bin
<Sanne> tarek_: doh! Eagle is in the repositories (as this message said)! I should have checked it. So, just install it via apt-get or adept.
<Sanne> tarek_: in feisty it's version 4.16-3
<tarek__> sanny: that is wierd
<Sanne> tarek_: why?
<tarek__> sanne thought that it wouldn never be there
<Sanne> tarek_: an I looked for cadsoft, but didn't search for eagle.
<kaminix> What filesystem is the img files k3b makes?
<hitmanWilly> kaminix: probably iso
<kaminix> hitmanWilly:  sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/sda5/k3b_0.img /media/cdrom -o loop <--- gives error
<hitmanWilly> kaminix: ok, lemme check really quick...
<llutz> kaminix: try -t auto
<Sanne> tarek__: do you need any more help?
<tarek__> sanne: how and where can i get the link to start it
<Sanne> tarek__: did you install it via the package manager?
<llutz> kaminix: or "file /media/sda5/k3b_0.img"
<kaminix> Still no success llutz :(
<hitmanWilly> kaminix: what does the file cmd return?
<kaminix> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Sanne> tarek__: ?
<tarek__> sanne:
<tarek__> sanne: yes
<llutz> kaminix: what does "file /media/sda5/k3b_0.img" say?
<kaminix> alex@Hasokon:~$ file /media/sda5/k3b_0.img
<kaminix> /media/sda5/k3b_0.img: data
<Sanne> tarek__: it should be somewhere in your menu, but for now you can test by opening a new konsole and typing eagle (NOT the konsole opened before!)
<tarek__> k thanks
<Sanne> tarekworks?
<Sanne> tarek__: works?
<llutz> kaminix: then it isn't iso (maybe broken image?), it should report something like "...  ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data UDF filesystem data..."
<kaminix> llutz: But k3b just made it and said it was fine :s
<llutz> kaminix: odd
<kaminix> I do have  /media/sda5/k3b_0.img.toc as well. Anything about that?
<llutz> kaminix: how did you create this image? k3b usually just creates an .iso without any toc (table of contents) file
<kaminix> llutz: Just followed the instructions. Create image file. :s
<llutz> kaminix: i just checked that, this is what k3b created when "copy CD to image": cdrom.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data UDF filesystem data (unknown version, id 'NSR01') 'CDROM                          ' (bootable)
<kaminix> llutz: Strange. Well, doesn't matter. I did a workaround kinda, so I've reached my goal anyhow. Thanks a lot for the help though.
<happydanceparty> what does this mean?:checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<genii> toc=table of contents
<mrksbrd> anyone know why I would get "unable to read block........." errors when attempting an install.....the disc works on my laptop w/o any probs, but when I attempt an install on my desktop i get a million errors
<kaminix> Seems k3b is about 100 times faster ripping audio then KAudioKreator.
<Sanne> happydanceparty: usually it means, you need the package build-essential
<p3t3r> hello!
<nosredna_ekim> hello
<happydanceparty> well i installed the gcc with synaptic
<Sanne> happydanceparty: try build-essential, I think you need some more packages than only gcc.
<kaminix> Is k3b ripping and encoding in real-time? KAudioKreator first ripped then encoded...
<happydanceparty> i will do that ty
<hitmanWilly> kaminix: i think k3b encodes on the fly by default
<kaminix> hitmanWilly: Well, it went REALLY fast. O_o
<hitmanWilly> kaminix: that's good then :)
<kaminix> No, it has me worrying if it's done correctly :p :D
<hitmanWilly> kaminix: you could check the log to see if it spit back any errors
<jcs7778> if im in a terminal only session and i type something like ifconfig or help and the output gose off the top of the screen is there a way for me to go up and see what that output is, page up button doesn't seem to work or do anything at all
<hitmanWilly> jcs7778: use it with | less
<jcs7778> what?
<hitmanWilly> jcs7778: ie ifconfig | less
<jcs7778> oh
<happydanceparty> what is a .so file?
<hitmanWilly> happydanceparty: a shared library, kinda like a dll
<nosredna_ekim> happydanceparty: "shared object" an object is a library
<happydanceparty> ok i used synaptec to install libvorbis stuff but i am getting this error: error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hitmanWilly> happydanceparty: you may need the -dev package
<nosredna_ekim> happydanceparty: vorbis stuff is installed by default.... what were you installing?
<happydanceparty> i am trying to run stepmania
<happydanceparty> familiar?
<happydanceparty> the -dev package seems to be installed
<happydanceparty> maybe i am not executing the file correctly
<happydanceparty> the command would be ./stepmania right?
<abcde_> hello
<nosredna_ekim> hello
<abcde_> where do I get x11-dbus or dbus-x11 package? I am trying to install kde4b1
<abcde_> apt is complaining that this package doesn't exist when I try installing kde4base-dev
<annkas> help me to extend /home - I have a 40 gb hd, but only 3,7 is used for /home :-(
<abcde_> annkas create a new partition
<abcde_> and move your /home to it :)
<annkas> abcde_: why create a new, can't I just extend /home?
<abcde_> annkas: not sure :\
<trekdanne> annkas: you can
<abcde_> so anyone using kde4?
<trekdanne> annkas: easiest to do with a livecd
<trekdanne> abcde_: yes
<abcde_> trekdanne: does your system have x11-dbus?
<abcde_> feisty 7.04 is what I have here
<trekdanne> ace_: x11-dbus?
<abcde_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php <- these directions are broken for feisty
<abcde_> trekdanne: yes it's a package name that kde4base-dev depends on
<trekdanne> abcde_: hmm not sure.. i built a svn version
<abcde_> trekdanne: can you run this command: dpkg -l | grep x11-dbus, and let me know if it returns something?
<abcde_> oh
<trekdanne> hmm
<trekdanne> !find x11-dbus
<abcde_> maybe I force the install and see if I can get by without x11-dbus
<ubotu> Package/file x11-dbus does not exist in feisty
<abcde_> lol
<trekdanne> broken package?
<abcde_> then why does kde4base-dev depend on it!
<abcde_> :(
<keh7d> does anyone have any recommendations on a wireless pci card that works for x64 kubuntu?
<trekdanne> i don't understand what x11-dbus should containt that libdbus doesn't
<trekdanne> contain
<kaminix> One more time then. ^^ Anyone know how to make mplayer skip the first 3 or 4 seconds when doing the dumpstream? -ss did not work with dumpstream, it only works with playback.
<trekdanne> !find libdbus
<ubotu> Found: libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libdbus-glib-1-doc, libdbus-qt-1-1c2, libdbus-qt-1-dev (and 2 others)
<gandhii> how do I exit out of the "test monitor" screen?
<annkas> what do i write to find out how much free space on hd?
<trekdanne> abcde_: i'd say libdbus1.3 libdbus1-dev would be sufficent
<gandhii> how do I exit out of the "test monitor" screen?  (the one in system settings where you change your monitor settings)
<trekdanne> abcde_: probably should ask in #kubuntu-devel what up with that package
<abcde_> trekdanne: thanks
<steveire> Do any of you use kmail? Is there some way to make it so that if I read a mail in kmail it gets marked as read in gmail?
<moriancumer> annkas: df -h
<trekdanne> steveire: no. google only got POP. maybe that's some hack tho
<nosredna_ekim> steveire: hmm dunno.
<steveire> trekdanne: Does imap do thid?
<steveire> that*
<nosredna_ekim> steveire: I doubt it.
<trekdanne> steveire: IIRC yes
<steveire> Is anything capable of it?
<steveire> hmm. So now I want gmail to support imap.
<nosredna_ekim> on a related note, does anyone know how to recover a toolbar in kmail from "flatmode"?
<trekdanne> steveire: yea send them some mail
<steveire> on another kmail theme, is it possible to preserve threads when sending them to folders? mails are threaded in inbox, but no other folder...
<runlevelten> steveire: threading is a per-folder view setting, that's all.
<runlevelten> steveire: Just thread messages in that folder, too. :)
<Shaezsche> how can i empty Root's trash?
<runlevelten> Shaezsche: use konqy as root to open trash:/
<runlevelten> then shift+delete everything you see.
<steveire> I'm not seeing anything about threading in the folder properties
<Shaezsche> how do i open trash? when i sudo konqueror its just the file dir
<Shaezsche> i dont know where trash is
<happydanceparty> so i take it a program compiled for i386 won't run on ubuntu x64?
<runlevelten> that's why I said open trash:/
<runlevelten> open trash:/
<trekdanne> Shaezsche: go to the url "trash:/"
<runlevelten> type trash:/ in the address bar :)
<nosredna_ekim> steveire: its in there somewhere
<alexandros1> which is the BEST application for image editing like Photoshop but for Kubuntu/Linux ?
<runlevelten> steveire: have a look around then.
<runlevelten> alexandros1: Define BEST
<runlevelten> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<alexandros1> well
<alexandros1> most famous
<runlevelten> GIMP, Cinepaint are good.
<runlevelten> I use GIMP, and I also use photoshop
<runlevelten> Photoshop runs in Wine.
<trekdanne> alexandros1: Ps with emulation layer is probably best
<alexandros1> which one is the one which mostly resembles Photoshop?
<alexandros1> I'd like to avoid wine
<alexandros1> if possible
<abcde_> gimp
<trekdanne> my graphic friends says there's no suppsitute for Ps
<nosredna_ekim> happydanceparty: actually you can make it :)
<alexandros1> ok then
<alexandros1> thanks guys :)
<runlevelten> Gimp is fine for most stuff.
<trekdanne> hmm indeed gimp is high quality software
<runlevelten> Photoshop is proprietary software which sucks, but when you need it for something, wine supports it just fine.
<alexandros1> oh I see
<happydanceparty> i guess i'll compile it from src
<runlevelten> I think it was Pixar who paid for that alexandros1.
<runlevelten> *Paid codeweavers to get PS working in wine.
<trekdanne> most people never buy photoshop.. making their immatrial rights to the product media invalid
<alexandros1> wow
<alexandros1> that makes sense
<alexandros1> Pixar must be using lots of  *ux
<runlevelten> A lot of these companies use Linux a lot, yeah.
<keh7d> could anyone make a recommendation on a wireless card that works out of the box for kubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> !hardware
<keh7d> thankx
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<runlevelten> 'twas Disney too, IIRC.
<runlevelten> Anyway, it works.
<runlevelten> I can vouch for 5.5 and 7 being great.
<steveire> Hmmm, yes threading in other folders does seem to work. Cheers.
<runlevelten> steveire: np :)
<Some_Person> test
<Some_Person> test
<Some_Person> I've been a GNOME user for years, but I finally decided to try KDE. I am running the Kubuntu Live CD with nVidia GLX enabled. Do you have any suggestions for me?
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: have fun :)
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: you want effects I assume ;)
<Some_Person> I an very confused with KDE at the moment. I was so confused I installed nVidia GLX from terminal.
<nosredna_ekim> lol.
<Some_Person> effects?
<nosredna_ekim> Beyl/compiz...
<nosredna_ekim> *beryl
<Some_Person> Nah, I don't care about that.
<nosredna_ekim> oh.. ok
<Some_Person> They are too buggy for me (or at least on Ubuntu)
<sanzanri1> how is nvidia relate then?
<nosredna_ekim> indeed.... well the one thing I would reccomend is messing around with themes and you'll see how configurable KDE is in that regard :)
<Some_Person> nVidia gives me: 1024x768 and 85hz
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: and you want higher?
<Some_Person> 1024x768 is exactly what I want
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: ok.....
<sanzanri1> oh?
<Some_Person> When I first booted this live cd it gave me 800x600
<nosredna_ekim> oh you are in the liveCD... :) didn't see that
<Some_Person> I am
<Some_Person> I am trying to decide which I like better: KDE or GNOME.
<nosredna_ekim> well, you don't have to erase gnome/ubutnu to install kubuntu.... you can simply run "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"  in your installation of ubutnu
<Some_Person> I thought the live cd would be a good way to do it
<nosredna_ekim> and that will give you a live install
<nosredna_ekim> ah.. ok.
<Some_Person> Uhh, will that work with less than 500MB free space?
<ScarFreewill> does kde have its own compositing window manager?
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: no... but KDE4 does.
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: it can do transparency and such things though
<Some_Person> Right now I kinda like KDE, but it's very confusing. More confusing when I first tried GNOME.
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: is it kwin in kde4?
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: yes, but a new version I believe..
<Some_Person> And when I first tried GNOME was when I first tried Linux
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: it would be... gnome is so dead simple.
<nosredna_ekim> and unconfigurable.
<Sheazsche> is anybody familiar with Kiso?
<Sheazsche> is there a trick to getting this to work? i'd like to be able to mount iso images with a right click
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: I've got kde4beta, how can i test it out?
<happydanceparty> so how do i get OpenGL installed
<Some_Person> Where is the dang control panel or whatever KDE uses?
<happydanceparty> i have tried to install nvidia driver but i can't get X server to close
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: I'm not sure actually.To tell you the truth.. I couldn't figure it out myself.
<ScarFreewill> Some_Person: kmenu --> System settings
<Some_Person> kmenu?
<alexandros1> man... gimp is awesome!!
<alexandros1> ok its a bit slower than photoshop but still ....!
<happydanceparty> dang, i have to go to work  :(
<Some_Person> Agreed, The GIMP rules!
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: but I need XGL so that might be it
<ScarFreewill> alexandros1: yup :D
<nosredna_ekim> haha... first time i've heard someone say that gimp is great.
<alexandros1> I love it!
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: nvidia drivers and then run nvidia-xconfig and restrat X and then nvidia-settings
<Some_Person> The GIMP is like Photoshop but easier to use.
<Some_Person> I did it a different way in the live cd
<happydanceparty> nvidia driver won't install because x server is running
<ScarFreewill> I like both kirta & gimp I use them both a lot
<nosredna_ekim> krita is nice...
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: don't use nvidias installer. run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" instead
<alexandros1> ive been using photoshop for years and I love gimp cause there is no need to learn things from the beginning, its pretty much the same idea
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: I like krita because I don't like gtk stuff like gimp thats usually all over my screen, but I like gimp because i'm used to it...
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: eh... gtk within KDE doesn't really bother me.
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" => "sudo nvidia-xconfig" => ctrl-alt-backspace => "sudo nvidia-settings"
<happydanceparty> that installed fast..
<Some_Person> happydanceparty: its easy, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", hit ALT+F2, type "sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg", select nvidia driver, when you get back to terminal type "killall Xorg" and X will restart using nvidia-glx
<jjesse> ok i think i may have changed soemhting, but i'm no longer prompted to open the device in a new windwo when i plugin a usb drive... how do i set that back?
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: your lucky I've tried confincing my self I like it it doesn't work :P
<Sheazsche> is there a trick to getting this to work? i'd like to be able to mount iso images with a right click
<Sheazsche> is anybody familiar with Kiso?
<trekdanne> Sheazsche: look at kde-apps stdin has done a nice service menu
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: didn't say I liked it..... but ot doesn't bother me. especcially since I apply my KDE theme to the GTK apps
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: I just hate the save wiget!
<nosredna_ekim> :)
<Sheazsche> what?
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: running apps like firefox is ok, gimp I can live with it, save menu omg
<Sheazsche> trekdanne: what???
<trekdanne> Sheazsche: go to http://www.kde-apps.org and search for "iso mount"
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: oh.. the save menu.... yeah.. yech. terrible.
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: glad Open office detects wht to use and uses the qt one.
<nosredna_ekim> or at least not the GTK one
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: yes :D
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: they should make something like that in all gtk apps :/
<happydanceparty> crap
<trekdanne> Sheazsche: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
* nosredna_ekim thinks the Gnomers are thinking the same thing/ opposite thing
<happydanceparty> can you send those commands again trekdanne?
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: maybe it could solve both our problems (Gnomers and KDEers)
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: restart X ctrl-alt-backspace
<nosredna_ekim> ScarFreewill: I don't feel like helping them :)
<ScarFreewill> nosredna_ekim: we should stand together to elimnate each other hehe
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: "sudo nvidia-settings" and use the GUI to set up your resolution
<happydanceparty> k it showed a nvidia logo when x restarted ty
<trekdanne> happydanceparty: np
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: how's it going?
<happydanceparty> ok umm i'm in the gui but can't find resolution/refresh
<happydanceparty> holy crap i have to go to work, thanks for the help trekdanne
<Sk3daR> lol
<Sk3daR>  hmm
<Sk3daR> o_o
<Some_Person> Ok, after a little exploring, I think I'm getting better at KDE.
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: good :)
<Some_Person> Except I can't figure out how to set my homepage in Konqueor.
<Some_Person> Or how to access my harddrives.
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: lemme see... hard drives are in media:? in konqueror (if the are mounted)
<nosredna_ekim> *media:/
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> Konqueor? The Web browser?
<lontra> Some_Person: konqi -> settings -> preferences -> behaviour -> home url (for homepage
<lontra> Some_Person: it's the same beast either way
<Some_Person> beast?
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: konqueror is the web browser/filemanager/everything else
<Some_Person> oh
<Some_Person> But how do I set my homepage?
<lontra> Some_Person: i just told you
<runlevelten> konqueror is the GUI browsing swiss army knife, and a fine job it does of it, too.
<Some_Person> I heard there will be a new file browser in KDE 4 though
<steinerhippo> yes
<lontra> Some_Person: yes ... dolphin, but konqueror will still be prsent
<ubunturos> Some_Person: yes, it is called "Dolphin"
<trekdanne> dolphin
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: dolphin... but konqueror will still be around.
<nosredna_ekim> I actually like the KDE4 dolphin.
<nosredna_ekim> its pretty sweet
<Some_Person> Now I'm confused again
<trekdanne> nah it feels like a stripped down konqueror IMHO
<steinerhippo> i saw it on a pic, is it right that it looks a bit like vista style, or is that generally not true?
<nosredna_ekim> trekdanne: I like the modified location bar.
<Some_Person> I don't like the "System Settings" in KDE.
<ubunturos> nosredna_ekim: that reminds me of "Win 98" in some ways
<lontra> Some_Person: it's not a kde thing ... it's a kubuntu thing ... you can use kcontrol instead
<Some_Person> oh
<lontra> Some_Person: but system settings will be in kde4
<nosredna_ekim> steinerhippo: yeah, it does look a bit like vista's location bar
<Some_Person> Yeah, I like Control Center much better
<trekdanne> ah little bloated IMHO
<lontra> Some_Person: well you can use it
<lontra> trekdanne: what's bloated kcontrol?
<trekdanne> but I rarely use GUI for system configuration
<trekdanne> lontra: yes
<lontra> trekdanne: nah ... it's a lot less clicking then system settings
<trekdanne> yeah in the end it's the same stuff
<trekdanne> kcfg files i think ?
<Some_Person> System Settings is too confusing for me
<lontra> trekdanne: yeah it is
<Some_Person> Control Center is more straight forward
<trekdanne> Some_Person: why is that?
<steinerhippo> nosredna_ekim: i'm pretty happy with konqueror, i'll see in the next kubuntu version, they want to put kde4 in for interested users, but not as standard as i read
<lontra> system settings is a total rip off of mac os x
<lontra> as is the kubuntu icon effect
<nosredna_ekim> they should just go all the way and do baghira :)
* nosredna_ekim does baghira
* runlevelten really doesn't like system settings 
<runlevelten> So it doesn't seem very OS X to me ;)
<lontra> runlevelten: it's the exact same system settings layout
<Some_Person> Ok, now my last question: How much disk space would I need to install KDE on my Ubuntu install?
<runlevelten> system settings is kcontrol lite. Pigstick on a lip.
<lontra> runlevelten: i think you don't know what you're talking about ... it's the exact same thing but with a different layout requiring more clicking
<runlevelten> lontra: whatever.
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: I would guess < 500 MB
<Some_Person> Well, I'd like a more precise amount than that.
<trekdanne> hmm probably less if you go with only kdelibs and kdebase
<runlevelten> Some_Person: If you try to install it, it will tell you how much disk space it would use.
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: I wouldn't know really, but all of KDE4 is about 300MB.
<runlevelten> Some_Person: with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Some_Person> ok
<runlevelten> you can then press n, or use ctrl C to cancel it if you wish
<Some_Person> If KDE 4 is 300 MB, KDE 3.5 should be less, right
* Assid isnt touching kde4 for a while
<runlevelten> should nothing. Apt will tell you exactly how much space is required right now if you do as I say.
<Assid> scary enough to run gutsy
<Some_Person> I would have to switch over to ubuntu right?
<Some_Person> im on livecd
<adenicio> HOW DO I SAVE MY PACKAGES TO MY EXTERNAT HDD?
<Some_Person> I tried Gutsy Live CD by the way, it is terrible atm
<runlevelten> You would have to actually be using the ubuntu install you talk about, yes :)
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: that would be the best way to do it
<adenicio> and i cant seem to right to my hdd in fat32 how could i transfer to it?
<trekdanne> adenicio: ??
<nosredna_ekim> adenicio: cp -R /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/<hard drive>
<Some_Person> But I want to keep trying out KDE, getting nvidia-glx in live cd is hard to do if i dont have room on my HD
<steinerhippo> @Some_Person: i have nvidia-glx on kde, works fine
<Some_Person> on live cd?
<Some_Person> on live cd its harder
<steinerhippo> no^^
<adenicio> nosredna_ekim: they say its not a direstory
<steinerhippo> i think that that would not be as easy
<Some_Person> took me hours to figure out how to do it in the first place
<Some_Person> and an extra hour with KDE live
<nosredna_ekim> adenicio: what isn't? the source or destination?
<steinerhippo> und what do you think about kde?
<Some_Person> I think its a great system, very configurable, however less simplistic than GNOME
<adenicio> nosredna_ekim: the things i download from adept how do i save them to my hdd.im going to destroys windows and im afraid to loose everthing in feisty
<steinerhippo> yes, in gnome there is mostly one prog for one think, in kde, it's more difficult, but i really like it
<nosredna_ekim> adenicio: ah right... well you can just browse to that directory in konqueror and go from there
<trekdanne> Kparts is so supperior to GNOMES B-something
<Some_Person> One more thing, I don't like this UTC clock, how do I change it?
<trekdanne> Some_Person: tzconfig
<steinerhippo> i'm using kubuntu now for one month instead of winows, everything works fine, only thing is my wlan card, but that is a really bad card, i'll buy a new one
<adenicio> nosredna_ekim: brows?
<maverick_> adenicio: Browse
<adenicio> nosredna_ekim: i'll see if back up of system works
<nosredna_ekim> growse
<nosredna_ekim> *browse...lol
<maverick_> adenicio: open Konq
<maverick_> adenicio: write /var/cache/apt/archives/
<maverick_> adenicio: in the address bar
<Some_Person> I did tzlock
<maverick_> copy all the packages from this folder
<Some_Person> but its still a UTC clock in the taskbar
<adenicio> maverick_: sick out
<adenicio> maverick_: tanks man
<adenicio> maverick_: or woman :-/
<trekdanne> Some_Person: hmm try to restart it?
<Some_Person> how?
<adenicio> maverick_: ok can u help me with my external hdd in fat32?
<maverick_> adenicio: what's with it?
<trekdanne> Some_Person: ps ax | grep kicker
<trekdanne> Some_Person: and kill -HUP pid
<Some_Person> didn't do anything
<trekdanne> Some_Person: what time do "date" outputs?
<adenicio> maverick_: normaly the firt time it conected to the pc i could of rite delet etc becaus i guess it was a hdd in fat 32.but i conected a ntfs hdd to the same port.an it give me prob to mount it and to rite to it.now i put back the fat32 it givin me probs
<trekdanne> Some_Person: it works fine for me
<adenicio> maverick_: i cant even creat a simple file on it
<Some_Person> Fri Aug 17 14:10:37 CDT 2007
<Some_Person> oh wait, its just 24hr
<trekdanne> Some_Person: :)
<maverick_> adenicio: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Some_Person> how do i fix that?
<Some_Person> and the date isn't in US format
<trekdanne> Some_Person: should be able to right click on the clock and format something
<maverick_> then when it's installed run ntfs-config from terminal
<maverick_> adenicio: then when it's installed run ntfs-config from terminal
<maverick_> adenicio: then a window will popup propting you with two options to enable writting to local NTFS and external NTFS ....check both of them and press ok
<maverick_> adenicio: now you can read write your ntfs...
<maverick_> adenicio: external and local
<Some_Person> how do i turn off the dang 24hr though?
<steinerhippo> i use ntfs-3g drivers, i don't know, but for me, ntfs-config didn't work
<adenicio> runlevelten: if i delete xp wich is asocieted with linux from grub,and i reinstall xp will i be abale to restor the grub?it's feisty i have
<maverick_> adenicio: concerning the fat32 problemi dunno..it should work, maybe you messed up while formatting it?
<maverick_> steinerhippo: you mean nothing happened when you used it?
<steinerhippo> only readable as i can remeber @maverick_
<trekdanne> adenicio: yes use a livecd to install grub to you MBR
<trekdanne> *your MBR
<steinerhippo> maverick__ but ntfs-3g with mount command works pretty fine, external ntfs drive
<maverick_> steinerhippo: feisty already has ntfs-3g embedded in it and ntfs-config package is only used to enable the write capability...
<adenicio> maverick_: i didnt format it it got my data on it.it got confuse while i was mountin it
<steinerhippo> maverick_: thx, yeah, i use mount command, but thx for the info
<adenicio> maverick_: ok wat u give me work with ntfs  config but was a failure to the hdd inside the pc wich is xp but no worry i going to delete in a while
<steinerhippo> because automount don
<steinerhippo> because automount don't does it like i want it
<adenicio> trekdanne: ok
<maverick_> steinerhippo: and you don't need to mount every restart, yeah?
<adenicio> trekdanne: when i transfer a file to my hdd wich is in fat32 it say access denied
<steinerhippo> maverick_: i only mount i when i need the external drive, otherwise you would need a little script or so
<trekdanne> adenicio: do you have write access to the location?
<trekdanne> adenicio: maybe you mounted it as read-only?
<maverick_> i don't understand this..shouldn't fat32 partitions be automatically mounted and read/write accessed???
<angel> Where am i?
<maverick_> in fesity...at least
<nosredna_ekim> angel: #kubuntu, the kubutnu support channel
<steinerhippo> yes, my usb stick mounts automatically, fat32
<steinerhippo> so hmm
<adenicio> trekdanne: its read and rite.enable
<maverick_> steinerhippo: i mean why adenici have problems with his fat32 local partition (as i understood it has his winxp installation)
<maverick_> steinerhippo: or is it external
<angel> oh,must i speak english?
<steinerhippo> maverick_: which one? mine? or adenici's?
<maverick_> steinerhippo: adenic's
<steinerhippo> maverick_: but i also have a local fat32 partition, which mounts automatically, so it's strange i think
<nosredna_ekim> angel: here, yes.... but whats your language? there is probably a channel for that
<angel> Chinese
<adenicio> maverick_: the folder /var/cache/apt/archives/ where all my debs are if i loose linux and reinstall it and place the deb's back in that folder will it see it to reinstall them?to do that do i have to got in adep?
<maverick_> nope... you don't
<maverick_> adenicio: you don't even need to put them back
<maverick_> adenicio: you just install them from where they are
<maverick_> adenicio: if you right click on a package and choose kubuntu package menu > install
<adenicio> maverick_: ok
<mh9100> vmware-player vmmon version mismatch?? anyone know how ot fix this?
<draik> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<maverick_> does anyone here use MATLAB??
<kidko_> Does anybody know how I could move an installation of emacs? I've got it here, but my other computer doesn't have internet or GCC. I can't seem to find any binaries on the web, either...
<maverick_> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<nosredna_ekim> ubotu doesn't like emacs..lol
<maverick_> out of curiousity, why would anybody use "vi" to edit texts ?? and not use kate ??
<llutz> emacs is fine, it just has an awfull bootloader :)
<trekdanne> maverick_: because vi is considered more powerfull
<maverick_> trekdanne: concerning?
<steinerhippo> if you know the commands, you are much more faster with vi than with such an gui editor
<nosredna_ekim> command line? and far faster.
<trekdanne> hmm text-editors are holy so i refraing from make any more comments
<maverick_> steinerhippo: i tried a lot and it's harder than trying to control an F-16 jet in falcon4.0 simulator :D
<trekdanne> vi isn't that hard... quite simple and non-extendable
<trekdanne> emacs however is a differnt story
<trekdanne> a 30MB monster
<steinerhippo> maverick_ you don't need to know all of the commands, but if you know important ones, you will be faster with time
<Some_Person> I am booted into Ubuntu. How would I add KDE to my Ubuntu install?
<anthronaut> emacs has a built in psychiatrist
<trekdanne> emacs is my operating system, and linux my device driver
<Some_Person> I have 679 MB free space by the way
<DaSkreech> And tetris :)
<trekdanne> they should call it GNU/emacs
<trekdanne> Some_Person: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: thats all?..... hmm
<trekdanne> Some_Person: if you want the program the kubuntu project has chosen
<Some_Person> hmm, that uses 463 MB
<mh9100> vmware-player vmmon version mismatch?? anyone know how ot fix this?
<trekdanne> !find kde-base
<trekdanne> !find kdelibs
<ubotu> Package/file kde-base does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Found: kdelibs, kdelibs-data, kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs4-doc (and 3 others)
<trekdanne> !find kdebase
<ubotu> Found: kdebase, kdebase-bin, kdebase-data, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-dev (and 3 others)
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: yes thats all the free space on my Ubuntu partition. I made it too small when I made it and I can't extend it unfortunately because you can't add free space to the beginning of an ext3 partition.
<nosredna_ekim> hmm...
<Some_Person> and i don't want to reinstall
<steinerhippo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: My ubuntu partition is only 4 GB. I don't know what the **** I was thinking.
<ekrengel> has anyone hooked up dual monitor to a lcd tv?
<ekrengel> i have mine hooked up now, but its defaulting my lcd tv as the primary monitor
<ekrengel> and im not sure how to fix that in my xorg.conf
<ekrengel> my normal monitor is through vga
<ekrengel> and lcd is dvi
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: neither do I..
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: do you have a alot of files in your /home? because what you CAN do is make a new partition for that.
<trekdanne> ekrengel: people still consider CRTs to be "normal"
<trekdanne> ?
<Some_Person> nosredna: /home has only 1 html file in it
<Some_Person> nosredna: other than that its just a few config files
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: hmm ok.
<ekrengel> its not crt monitor
<Some_Person> nosredna: /home takes up 18.1 MB
<ekrengel> its cd too, but uses vga connection
<ekrengel> lcd*
<trekdanne> ekrengel: ah kk
<trekdanne> :P
<ekrengel> : )
* trekdanne refering to the CRT vs LCD meme 
<ekrengel> i dunno how to fix it in my xorg.onf
<ekrengel> xorg.conf*
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: hmm.. never mind...
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: but if you want to put stuff in your /home.. i encourage you to do that (separate you /home)
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: any other way to clean things up?
<trekdanne> ekrengel: you have 2 monitor sections, right?
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: i have nothing to put there
<ekrengel> yeh
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: also, you can delete stuff in your /var/cache/apt/archives
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: where it keeps all downloaded packages
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: i clear that out all the time with "sudo apt-get clean"
<Kein> Weird...
<trekdanne> ekrengel: then make sure the "Default Screen" uses the monitor you want
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: oh :)
<Some_Person> otherwise i'd end up with 0mb free space
<Kein> Alright, is there anything that would cause a hub router to not respond to the gateway address?
<Kein> I can still ping it and everything, but I can't access its settings.
<maverick_> Kein: welcome to my world :D
<Kein> Yeah.
<Kein> But.
<trekdanne> Kein: hub router?
<maverick_> Speedtouch...for no obvious reason sometimes it does not respond..
<Kein> It's a wireless router that I had to append to my current setup to give my laptop internet access.
<trekdanne> ah i c
<ekrengel> yeah im pretty sure it is...
<Kein> It doesn't carry a normal connection; still have to have the DSL router.
<trekdanne> try reseting it?
<ekrengel> whats this part mean..
<Kein> Will do.
<ekrengel> Option		"DPMS"
<ekrengel> its there for both monitors
<trekdanne> ekrengel: hmm i have never used two monitors actually ...
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: i have some old linux kernel headers installed, should i get rid of them?
<ekrengel> hmm
<ekrengel> ok
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: i also have some old linux kernel images installed
<trekdanne> !paste | ekrengel your x.org
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: Some_Person yeah you can uninstall them from within synaptic
<ubotu> ekrengel your x.org: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: yeah you can probaly get rid of them too
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: now i have 866.27 MB free!
<nosredna_ekim> woot
<ekrengel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34098/
<ekrengel> k, there it is
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: Time to install KDE!
<nosredna_ekim> :)
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: oh, is there a way i can make it get the packages from the kubuntu cd?
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: probably.... not sure really. is it the same version as your ubuntu?
<Some_Person> nosredna_ekim: both 7.04
<nosredna_ekim> lemme check..
<ekrengel> trekdanne: you see it?
<nosredna_ekim> Some_Person: put the cd in and run "sudo apt-cdrom add -d /dev/cdrom0"
<nosredna_ekim> and restart synaptic
<nosredna_ekim> and then try installing and see what happens.
<trekdanne> ekrengel: hmm i dont know try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34099/
<nosredna_ekim> see if KDE still requires a DL
<ekrengel> what is changed in there?
<trekdanne> ekrengel: under server layout
<trekdanne> ekrengel: RightOf
<ekrengel> thats just which way it goes off the screen
<ekrengel> im pretty sure...
<llutz> ekrengel: buy nvidia-card, there's dvi always 2nd monitor and analog-vga the 1st :((
<ekrengel> i kno i got ati...
<ekrengel> its working well i just need to swtich them
<ekrengel> primary
<trekdanne> isn't it mapped to global coordinates
<Kein> hmm...
<Kein> Alright.
<Kein> My wireless router is perfectly functional.
<llutz> ekrengel:  maybe if you swap "MonitorLayout" " CRT, TMDS"
<Kein> But for some reason, my laptop refuses to connect to it.
<ekrengel> ahh
<ekrengel> ok
<Kein> It fails everytime I try to connect to it, but it does show up.
<ekrengel> i'll try that
<ekrengel> bb in a few
<keh7d> is there a terminal command to open up network-manager in kubuntu?
<llutz> ekrengel: otherwise consult the documentation for your driver
<Kein> umm...
<Kein> ;/
<Kein> Well, I can manage a router from the terminal, but I'm sure that's not what you're asking for.
<ekrengel> didn't work...
<ekrengel> Option 		"MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" "True"
<ekrengel> maybe if i make that false
<ekrengel> it might switch it
<Dou1> hey I'm installing groupwise right now and it tells me online to copy my java installation to replace the current jre folder.  do i copy the whole jav-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11? or just the jre folder inside it?
<llutz> ekrengel: have you tried "MonitorLayout" " CRT, LVDS" ?
<Some_Person> I added the Kubuntu CD, but it wants to download the files anyway
<ekrengel> no
<llutz> ekrengel: maybe this helps  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-280888.html
<Dou1> hey I'm installing groupwise right now and it tells me online to copy my java installation to replace the current jre folder.  do i copy the whole jav-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11? or just the jre folder inside it?
<ekrengel> i guess i'll try LVDS
<ekrengel> brb
<llutz> ekrengel: lvds usually means laptop, but who knows...
<Dou1> can anyone help me?
<draik> What do I need to play AVIs?
<llutz> vlc
<draik> kaffeine won't do it?\
<ekrengel> nope still not it
<ekrengel> but you know what i just realized
<ekrengel> i have dvi to vga converters
<ekrengel> so i'll just use those, and switch them
<ekrengel> : P
<ekrengel> so i'll try that
<ekrengel> brb again!
<draik> I don't have VLC as an option in my Multimedia. Where else would it go after installation?
<RytmenPinnen> adept manager
<keh7d> could anyone tell me how I can view the wireless networks my usb dev can see?
<RytmenPinnen> lol, sry I misread you :)
<draik> Ok
<RytmenPinnen> draik, if you are using katapult, wich I highly recommend, then just hit alt-space and write vlc
<draik> RytmenPinnen: I did, actually. I am now using Kaffeine, but it's just a black screen and no audio. The navigation bar is moving across, but nothing.
<RytmenPinnen> go vlc then :)
<draik> go vlc?
<RytmenPinnen> use vlc
<draik> I try
<draik> It's not listed
<draik> Not in my K Menu and not with Katapult
<RytmenPinnen> how did you install it?
<draik> sudo apt-get install vlc
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, that's odd
<draik> The install method or the fact that it won't come up?
<draik> I just restarted and it's there now
<draik> Thank you RytmenPinnen
<RytmenPinnen> good :)
* linux_ hi la toata lumea;)
<draik> YAY
<biebel> hey, is it possoble to configure wine only to use a certain soundcard .. it uses the wrong one evrn when linux uses the right one
<hydrogen> i'm going to reinstall.  Is there a way to get a list of packages I have installed and then to install them after I finish reinstalling??
<[ifr0g] > hydrogen, dpkg -l
<hydrogen> mm
<llutz> hydrogen: dpkg --get-selection > packagesinstalled.txt
<llutz> hydrogen: after re-install: dpkg --set-selections < packagesinstalled.txt
<draik> llutz: What does the first command do? What does the second command do?
<llutz> draik: "man dpkg"  tells you
<animimotus> hi
<danya__> hello im having problems with installing java for 64-bit feisty
<animimotus> when I make a ./configure a have this error "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail."
<animimotus> KDE headers ? oO
<trekdanne> animimotus: get kdelibs-dev
<trekdanne> !find kdelibs-dev
<ubotu> Found: kdelibs4-dev
<trekdanne> !find kdelibs
<ubotu> Found: kdelibs, kdelibs-data, kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs4-doc (and 3 others)
<animimotus> oh ok trekdanne, thx
<trekdanne> hmm maybe not...
<trekdanne> run a "sudo apt-get build-dep <program name>" instead
<animimotus> trekdanne: I attempt to compil the QtCurve theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
<trekdanne> animimotus: ah then "sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev" will probably do
<draik> llutz: I just reak it. Very nice. I wish I would have known that installs ago
<hydrogen> I'm trying to get kdm to show user names to choose from when logging in and even with the options checked nothing is showing
<draik> Is there a way that I can get every topic from MAN into a physical copy (PDF, or printed)?
<llutz> draik: google would have told you (if you had asked) ;)
* draik chants "Google is my friend. Google is my god. Google is my friend...."
<llutz> google is dangerous but helpfull (sometimes)
<draik> True... but I think the searchee is more dangerous than the searcher's results.
<animimotus> trekdanne: it works, cool, thx
<pietras> hello
<intelikey> who da networking teacher here ?
<zipper> you are!
<zipper> =P
<pietras> i'm using 1st time kubuntu, i run my adsl connection and i'm proud to be linuxuser :o!
<zipper> perhaps you should just ask your question intelikey?
<intelikey> what all is needed to share a drive over the lan?
<zipper> grats pietras =)
<intelikey> zipper i was typping.
<pietras> thx :) !
<zipper> intelikey, you need samba
<zipper> intelikey, if you wanna share with windows that is
<intelikey> zipper no M$ in this loop    still need samba ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: share to linux/unix only, or to windows/mac as well?
<llutz> intelikey: ssh/nfs
<zipper> intelikey, you can use nfs instead
<zipper> personally, i just use ssh/scp
<intelikey> jhutchins yes.
<jhutchins> intelikey: I find samba very handy, but it can be a bear to get set up right.  NFS is the all-unix answer.
<jhutchins> NFS can be a headache when you are using the same users on different machines because it goes by numeric uid instead of name.
<zipper> scp on the other hand is happiness and ease all over the place
<zipper> simple install, and it "just works(tm)"
<Edulix> zipper: that's without saying the ease of uing fish:// in konqueror
<intelikey> i need (or would like to have) one drive that i can mount on /var/cache/apt/archives/   for several boxen    obviously scp would mean many copies of each file and disk space is an issue
<zipper> Edulix, hmm? I always use console =S
<intelikey> so mounting a remote fs is the Q.     nfs ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: nfs or samba.
<intelikey> and UID would be 0 for root on all boxes so that shouldn't matter
<llutz> intelikey: wouldn't apt-proxy help?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem.
<jhutchins> intelikey: It's onl difficult if you are trying to preserve ownership or user/group access accross systems.
<intelikey> llutz that might be an idea.   but i need to learn this anyway
<steffen> when i try to listen to my music on xmms, the player doesnt start and when i try clicking on the play button the hole program stops working.. help??
<zipper> no idea about xmms, but i prefer using amarok for all my audio needs
<intelikey> steffen me either   but that could be that xmms is set to output on the wrong device  ?
<steffen> intelikey: read the last part? :)
<intelikey> yeah i did,  that's why i said what i said
<intelikey> s/said/typed/g
<Some_Person> One thing I don't like about KDE is the two-row taskbar
<intelikey> you can change that too
<steffen> intelikey: i shotdown the program i need to press alt+esc and then kill the prosess :s  ... and i cant get any sound from any audio/video player that i have tryed, but all stop working after i press the play button :s
<Some_Person> there we go, smaller taskbar
<intelikey> then it's definitely an alsa issue
<intelikey> !sound | steffen
<ubotu> steffen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> !mp3 | steffen just in case you are trying some restricted format
<ubotu> steffen just in case you are trying some restricted format: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kein> Alright, guys, I'm ready to install XP.  I've got a NTFS partition; do I set it as the active one before instaling?
<underdog5004> Kein, you're installing XP?!?
<Kein> Have to.
<Kein> =(
<Kein> My D&D group runs on a Direct3D-only program.
<Kein> And I'm willing to take a few hits to play.
<steffen> intelikey: when i pressed the test sound button the System Settings window stoped working to... :O
<Kein> That's quite literally one of the only reasons I'm installing.
<Kein> Anyways.  Do I need to set the active partition as the NTFS one before installing with the LiveCD?
<Some_Person> Can I put a computer/home/trash icon on my desktop?
<underdog5004> Kein, I don't think so
<underdog5004> just make sure that ntfs partition is bootable
<intelikey> steffen yeah go on to the "trubble shooting" section
<Kein> Some_Person: You can put Home.  Create New -> Link to Application.
<Kein> I think you can put trash, too.
<Kein> Basically, what you do is type /home/ when you want it to go to /home/.  I'd suggest /home/*user*/, but meh.
<intelikey> Kein NTFS and linux ?   yuck.
<Kein> ...XD
<Kein> I think you misunderstand what I'm trying to do.
<intelikey> but yes the partition needs to be active
<Kein> I'm running Kubuntu right now, lulz.  I've got a NTFS partition set aside apart from the other partitions needed for this.
<Kein> Alright.  Lemme grab my liveCD and I'll be back soon.
<Some_Person> how do you put a trash icon on there?
<intelikey> yeah i got all that.      and keep the cd handy cause M$ is gonna hose your boot loader
<Some_Person> Oh and can I put seperate KDE and GNOME icons on my desktop?
<intelikey> apps are not DE speciffic, if that's your question Some_Person
<Some_Person> i know that
<Some_Person> i mean can i have seperate desktop icons
<intelikey> probably.  not sure how hard that would be to setupj tho
<zipper> I get an error when trying to add a class to a c++ project in Kdevelop: "KDevelop not able to add classes to existing header or implementation file". What gives? Stored the project in ~
<intelikey> zipper just cause it's stored in ~ doesn't insure write perms   check with ls -l
<steffen> intelikey: Thx 4 the help =)
<intelikey> steffen get it worked out ?
<linux__> how i can set the root password ?
<intelikey> linux__   sudo passwd      but before you do  would you like to know why ubuntu team doesnt reccomend doing that ?
<intelikey> !root | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linux__> intelikey , i try to do this : sudo kwrite text.txt and it askes for the password and i dont know it ... ?
<intelikey> linux__ it's "your" password.  not root.
<intelikey> !kdesu | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<anatoly> reboot in emergency mode and set root password
<ForgeAus> Hey all been a while since I was here
<intelikey> anatoly or read the page   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Aranel> hey, my adept updater randomly generates errors in repos while i try update them, please help me?
<intelikey> pastebin the error/s
<intelikey> ForgeAus shalom
<Aranel> intelikey: it gives only "error" :)
<Aranel> intelikey: it gives in all repos "downloaded" but , randomly in one repo, it gives "error"
<intelikey> Aranel  sudo apt-get update      in konsole
<Aranel> ok, i'll try :)
<Aranel> intelikey: wait, i'll paste it to pastebin :)
<Aranel> intelikey: in the logs, "yoksay" = "ignore" in Turkish, "Baland" = "Connected" , "Hata" = "Error" :)
<Aranel> intelikey: http://pastebin.com/m7159a4e9
<intelikey> Aranel looks like the   "wine.lowvoice.nl"   is the address giving trubble.    and it's unpingable   "ping: unknown host wine.lowvoice.nl"    either the url may be wrong or the server is down...
<intelikey> the base address is pingable  so check the url again,
<intelikey> they may have dropped support or their reverse dns resolver may be hosed...  idk i'm not a network admin
<Aranel> intelikey: :)
<Aranel> intelikey: and I have a problem with compiz updates now :)
<SubOne> how do i make it so that the tar file does not contain a complete directory structure of the file im taring inside the tar file?
<intelikey> either was Aranel the hata (error) was all pointing at "wine.lowvoice.nl"   so check your  "sources.list"
<Aranel> intelikey: i updated "compiz-core" , but it still warns me "compiz-core update" . i re-updated, but still gives update warning, and my Compiz Fusion doesn't work now :)
<intelikey> Aranel i've seen others mention that,   but don't have the answer,   maybe ask in  #ubuntu-effects    or is it  #kubuntu-effects
<Aranel> intelikey: umm, ok.
<intelikey> SubOne reletive path ?     cd /where/ever/you/want/to/start  tar -czf filename.tgz ./
<SubOne> this is what i have:
<SubOne> tar -czf /var/www/subonedesign.com/rdf/admin/backup/subone_rdf-081707-0331pm_sql.tar.gz /var/www/subonedesign.com/rdf/admin/backup/subone_rdf-081707-0331pm.sql
<SubOne> i dont want to change my pwd
<intelikey> SubOne why not ?
<intelikey> you can specify full path on the output
<SubOne> well... im just not sure i can while im using this in php
<intelikey> cd /var/www/subonedesign.com/rdf/admin/backup/ ;tar -czf ~/something.tgz ./
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> php   i don't know php  so i'll defer to anyone with dias
<SubOne> idk, i guess ill try, one sec
<flake> what's an intuitive media player, besides VLC - I want to make custom lists I can load and play in memory, like queue-ing up, instead of open this or that playlist from disk
<SubOne> well that did work... ty
<kaminix> Sometimes when I run multiple videoplayers at once or something like that all videos go blue. They will remain blue no matter how many processes I kill and whichever player I use until I reboot. Anyone know how to solve this?
<Cannoli> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cannoli> hey guys
<Cannoli> how do i Enable the universe repository ?
<intelikey> flake maybe mplayer  ?
<intelikey> kaminix not using kernel frame buffering are you ?   that could cause it.    also a glitch in a vidio driver could but resetting X should fix the second     it wont the first.
<intelikey> !repos | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kaminix> intelikey: reseting X does fix it, so it's a glitch in the video driver?
<intelikey> kaminix probably.
<intelikey> what driver ?
<kaminix> hmm, lemme check
<intelikey> grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaminix> intelikey:         Driver          "i810"
<intelikey> grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> ok.   and the card is an 800 series ?
<kaminix> I think it's 950-something. Don't remember... laptop.
<mrksbrd> does anyone use gtkpod for uploading songs to your IPOD???
<Cannoli> uhm im having trouble unmounting a drive
<Cannoli> i keep getting this error
<Cannoli> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/sda1 (/dev/sda1) named '59G Media' and currently mounted at /media/Other could not be unmounted. Unmounting failed due to the following error:
<Cannoli> Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab
<kaminix> intelikey:  I think it's 950-something. Don't remember... laptop.
<intelikey> kaminix  lshw -class display
<kaminix> intelikey:        product: Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<intelikey> kaminix ok give me a sec.
<kaminix> Thanks :)
<Cannoli> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> and Cannoli /media/.hal-mtab  <<<<  ?
<Cannoli> srry?
<intelikey> odd error.
<Cannoli> yea
<Cannoli> cannot open /medua/,hal-mtab
<Cannoli> i have no idea what that means
<Cannoli> media*
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: is that drive currently plugged in?
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> i can open it and access files and everything
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: and can you access it at /media/Other?
<Cannoli> but when i right cklik> unmount
<Cannoli> tht error comes up
<Cannoli> yes i can
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: you can't be browsing it in any other location..
<mrksbrd> i'm having trouble mounting my ipod, not sure of the command on how to do it!!!!
<Cannoli> nosrednaekim: im fairly sure its not being browsed in any otehr location
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: hm ok
<Cannoli> nosrednaekim: is there any way i can check?
<Cannoli> to make sure
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: try running this fromt he command line "sudo umount /media/Other"
<Cannoli> sudo: unmount: command not found
<kaminix> intelikey: anything?
<nosrednaekim> I said "umount"
<Cannoli> oops
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so now i cant access it
<Cannoli> but
<Cannoli> the icon is still there
<Cannoli> how can i get rid of the icon?
<Cannoli> cause i named my windows drive "other" and my other drive "windows"
* Cannoli is an didiot 
<Cannoli> lmao idiot*
<intelikey> kaminix still looking   but you could check  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&Inst=Yes&Product   and see if there is any updates...
<kaminix> Strange, haven't had this problem 'til now though. I'll take a look
<kaminix> But is i810 the right driver
<darkstar61> hi all, what is the correct way to recompile just a single module (sg) and to load it in a running system? (i need that according to http://www.rzg.mpg.de/~mpd/sane/sane-canon.html#Download )
<intelikey> kaminix what kernel version ?    uname -r
<kaminix> intelikey: 2.6.20-16-generic
<nosrednaekim> darkstar61: fairly easy... just don't update your kernel:)
<darkstar61>  i downloaded the sources and modified the sg.c
<darkstar61> but when i try to make sg i get errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34108/
<kaminix> intelikey: Is this what I should be looking at? http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<intelikey> yeah probably i'm still sifting through bug reports.      such as  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/9687
<trekdanne> darkstar61: hmm you've obviously read the Linux Modules Howto - over @ LDAP
<darkstar61> obviously five believers... :)
<stoned> bung tutty
<stoned> um
<stoned> nm that, wrong channel
<kaminix> intelikey: How do I compile an xorg driver? Isn't it like... really hard?
<nosrednaekim> darkstar61: no clue :)
<nosrednaekim> sorry
* darkstar61 going to reag the fht... :)
<darkstar61> *d
<Cannoli> nosrednaekim: im trying to save my xorg.conf file
#kubuntu 2007-08-18
<Cannoli> but i keep getting this error
<Cannoli> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Cannoli> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: you open it with kdesu?
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: kdesu kate?
<Cannoli> no
<nosrednaekim> do so
<Cannoli> i opened it with kate
<intelikey> kaminix not "really" hard,   but you do need to first install  "build-essential"   and   "xserver-xorg-dev"        then it should be simple.
<kaminix> intelikey: Note: "If you have a 945 or older graphics controller, your distribution will already have the right drivers included. " meaning I should not compile my own drive I guess.
<nosrednaekim> run "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<intelikey> kaminix yeah that's what they are saying.
<intelikey> kaminix i'm not finding any bugs listed with that driver specificly    maybe you should file a bug on it.
<kaminix> intelikey: Then what's my problem? :( If it's not the driver?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Cannoli> yay thanx
<Cannoli> :)
<kaminix> intelikey: But I don't even know what's wrong with it?
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: anything outside of your /home/user directory needs to be run with kdesu when you are editing it
<intelikey> all you can do is give them the info and tell them what it does.   maybe someone can reproduce the problem and  thus fix it.
<Cannoli> ah ic
<intelikey> if a bug is not reproducable, it wont get fixed anyway...
<stoned> ok, so I can't find out, but does anyone know if frostwire/limewire work with amd64?
<stoned> architecture isn't listed under frostwire download
<stoned> I dunno
<Cannoli> what does this mean?
<Cannoli> Once you comment those things out then a restart of X is needed.
<Cannoli> what is X
<Cannoli> ?
<Cannoli> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> kaminix in the mean time.   try to not have too many movies playing at one time...      sorry i can't do more for you on that.
<Cannoli> ah ic
<kaminix> intelikey: Okay, new news. It's just when I play a vobs... just noticed.
<intelikey> ok then you have narrowed the field of search,   and it may point to the fritz chip before you finish...
<kaminix> intelikey: fritz chip?
<intelikey> the evil  DRM
<nosrednaekim> ewww
<kaminix> intelikey: Not likely, it was vobs on my HDD. I've played them a zillion times before.
<lucky_lucas> hi anyybody knows an amarok like player but for movies, I'mean by collection manager with sort and search options
<lucky_lucas> Hi become addict of the way amarok manages collections, every films in the same folder and the player manages the search options
<nosrednaekim> I don't know of any
<intelikey> kaminix that doesn't mean that they aren't somehow accessing the fritz chip.    you play them with propritary codecs   no?
<kaminix> intelikey: No idea. libmpeg2 it says
<lucky_lucas> arf, since I ve seen linuxmce, i strongly need something like that
<intelikey> kaminix is this player specific  ?   mplayer by chance ?
<intelikey> i am seeing some bug reports on it, that might be related.
<aguitel> hello , i need to reconfigure my video (the resolution is lower)
<kaminix> intelikey: No, mplayer crashes on play, VLC same I think and Kaffeine goes blue.
<intelikey> kaminix hmm ok.
<tobias> aguitel: and what is your problem now? :o
<kaminix> intelikey: Audio works in Kaffeine hough
<Cannoli> hey
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cannoli> i installed ntfs-config
<Cannoli> but
<Cannoli> in the system menu
<Cannoli> it doesnt have an ico
<Cannoli> icon*
<kaminix> intelikey: What about codecs?
<Cannoli> and when i try and run it
<Cannoli> nothing happens
<aguitel> the video resolution is 800x600 is bad
<intelikey> just looking for an update
<tobias> aguitel: and now you want to know how to change it ?
<aguitel> tobias ,yes
<aguitel> tobias,1500x1200
<tobias> thats what you want? 1500*1200 ?
<aguitel> tobias ,aproximade
<Cannoli> anyone know how to fix it?
<aguitel> tobias, before restart is was high resolution
<tobias> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> !xorg
<intelikey> same node.
<tobias> ! aguitel | resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aguitel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias> mhm the other way round I guess ;)
<intelikey> tobias backwards.
<aguitel> thanks
<tobias> no problem
<Cannoli> how would u rename a mounted drive?
<Cannoli> :S
<intelikey> kaminix ah.    did you say if that was 32 or 64 bit ?
<intelikey> i was working on 32
<drewcipher_> unmount it then create new mount with the name you want
<Cannoli> when i unmount it
<Cannoli> it doesnt go away
<Cannoli> it stays in my /media/ folder
<drewcipher_> once you unmount though is it empty?
<Cannoli> yep
<intelikey> kaminix never mind.   generic is 32.
<Cannoli> well not empty, inaccessable
<kaminix> intelikey: Nah, 32 bit
<kaminix> :)
<drewcipher_> what do you get when you type "mount" ?
<Cannoli> just mount?
<drewcipher_> yeah, should list current mounts
<Cannoli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cannoli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34123/
<drewcipher_> Cannoli: saw pastebin.  thanks.   is that mount listed in your /etc/fstab file?
<Cannoli> i dont know
<drewcipher_> just do this:   cat /etc/fstab | grep -i media
<Cannoli> its listed there
<Cannoli> kk
<Cannoli> /dev/sdb1 /media/Windows ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 0
<Cannoli> /dev/sda1 /media/Other ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 0
<Cannoli> the 2 drives i wanna unmount
<drewcipher_> when your machine boots, I believe it will read the /etc/fstab file and remount those directories, so I don't think you want to nuke the directory until you have the your fstab the way you want it
<Cannoli> nuke?
<Cannoli> !nuke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drewcipher_> nuke = delete
<Cannoli> so u want me just delete those 2 enteries?
<waylandbill> nuke = rm :-D
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> rm as in comment out eight
<Cannoli> right*
<Cannoli> ?
<drewcipher_> well, I am not uber enough to say remove from your fstab file but that is where I think it is getting mounted.
<waylandbill> you can use # to comment out the lines yes
<Cannoli> kk
<elite101> hey*
<Cannoli> yep i commented them out
<elite101> wuu i got my internet working
<Cannoli> now should i restart or soemthing?
<waylandbill> elite101: I'm sure paint got you online. ;-)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ;)
<waylandbill> elite101: that was a nice video, but just take a photo of a psp
<elite101> lol
<elite101> it looks real its just i was use to paint and how quik and stuff it was it was very simple
<drewcipher_> I don't know how to reload fstab w/out a reboot .
<nosrednaekim> I think mount -a does it.
<Cannoli> just type tht into konsole?
<drewcipher_> Cannoli: one thing I do before modifying my /etc/fstab file is to back it up.  I know you've commented out but I've nuked it before and it is a little easier to restore a backup sometimes then edit if forced into single user mode to recover.
<Cannoli> ic
<drewcipher_> Cannoli:  this is bacause I am lame. sometimes I have trouble getting the editor up in single user mode.
<flake> xmms would be ok but my playlist doesn't play in order for some reason
<Cannoli> lol
<peter__> hehe
<Sanne> flake: turn off shuffle. I had the same problem, driving me nuts. :)
<Sanne> flake: it's in options, hotkey is S
<flake> ahh cool, thanks
<Sanne> :)
* intelikey goes on break now.     he just works so hard...
<seckshooal> Can anyone help me get my Creative Zen V to work on KUbuntu?
<seckshooal> Please?
<NickPresta> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dodaniel> Can someone point in the right direction to actually learn what the heck I am doing with Linux?
<dodaniel> tutorials, etc
<NickPresta> seckshooal, what do you mean "work"? Amarok should recognize it. You can also use `gnomad2` (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport)
<NickPresta> seckshooal, and gah, that link should be http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<Cannoli> drewcipher_: k so nopw when i run ntfsconfig i can see those drives
<NickPresta> dodaniel, what do you mean? Most things are fairly intuitive. What specific do you need help with?
<Cannoli> but they're still visible in the /media folder
<seckshooal> Well, when I go to sync it with amarok it doesn't read it.
<seckshooal> It reads it as a camera and not an mp3 player.
<Sanne> dodaniel: I would start with the Kubuntu desktop guide, you should find it in the menu under help.
<dodaniel> Excellent, Thank you Sanne
<seckshooal> I can't figure out how to mount it or what it is mounted as because whenever I try to mount it it says it's a bad camera and won't let me mount it.
<Sanne> dodaniel: you're welcome :)
<NickPresta> seckshooal, The Zen V is an MTP device so Amarok and Gnomad2 should both recognize it. I would try gnomad2 first
<seckshooal> Ok
<raymond> how do i reconfigure my ethernet (like it does at install
<NickPresta> seckshooal, in Amarok, in the Configure Amarok screen, click on Media Devices. Then click on "Add Device". Set the plugin to MTP device and then the mount point. It should work fine.
<robotgeek> raymond: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<raymond> thanks
<raymond> hmm i need to reconfigure my network device
<Sanne> raymond: do you get an automatic ip with dhcp?
<raymond> no says that there is no eth0
<raymond> network in one laptop wasnt working so i pulled the hard drive and plugged it into another computer that the network is working (same model laptop)
<Sanne> raymond: dunno if it helps, but when I need my system to get an ip manually, I do: "sudo ifdown eth0" and after that "sudo ifup eth0".
<raymond> but it doesnt see eth0 at all
<raymond> all i have is the loopback
<raymond> i need to know how to tell it to go find the network card
<intelikey> raymond that's kernel side.   lspci   or  lshw   and find what the card is and the  'driver' name then  lsmod | grep 'driver' if not inserted    modprobe 'driver'
<raymond> ok ill try that
<raymond> thanks
<intelikey> note the modprobe command will require root    and for the 'card name to driver info' you may need to google
<intelikey> also of note; when you get that fixed   you may want to add the driver name to  /etc/modules   or /etc/modprobe.d/<something>    to make it automatic on the next boot up
<gerd_> b
<intelikey> one last thing on that.  there could be a blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/ that is affecting your cards driver not being automaticly loaded.   should probably   grep there...
<intelikey> althought it's not very likely  ^  still possable
<intelikey> redhat chkconfig == update-rc.d ubuntu  ???
<kkerwin> How do I remove an interface from being automatically configured by NetworkManager? It has a static device name: rndis0
<alexbe01__> i just got here and thought that said robot chicken config...
<kkerwin> alexbe01__: Nice ...
<intelikey> kkerwin  /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> maybe ?
<kkerwin> intelikey: This device doesn't have an entry there, yet NetworkManager still autoconfigures it.
<intelikey> yeah that devie looks like ath0
<intelikey> try commenting out all except the ones you know you want active.
<intelikey> or ask someone else.   i'm still network illiterate   only been online for a few days
<kkerwin> intelikey: Hmm. I think I may have figured it out: according to some docs that I found, if I don't want NetworkManager to handle an interface, then it needs to have a line in /etc/network/interfaces
* intelikey <slaps forehead> oh 
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still working on figuring out why i can't roll back to the i810 driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> all i really want is to get svideo out working
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop    dpkg -l | grep 810      ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can install the package
<kkerwin> intelikey: LOL. Exact opposite of what you would've expected, eh? :-D
<Daisuke_Laptop> which uninstalls the one i'm using
<intelikey> kkerwin no, actually what i expected   plus one.
<Daisuke_Laptop> then when i restart x, i get 'no screens found'
<kkerwin> intelikey: Ok. Seems I misunderstood your last, then. Thanks, though.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop if you install the i810 and then set the Driver in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to i810    it does that ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> i suppose i could always try it again...
<intelikey> kkerwin well i was impercise actually should have said comment out the "auto"     and  "possably add a static"   but   yeah. np.
<intelikey> too late.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop hrmm   :S    if that doesn't work i'd run a reconfig on it      it will make a dated backup...
<intelikey> and of course add those pesky wacom lines
<Daisuke_Laptop> reconfig-ing now
<intelikey> but yeah i'm like you.  installing the driver and pointing xorg at it should work..
<Sanne> we need a --no-wacom switch ;)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i've got one...   it's called a console
<Sanne> ha!
<Sanne> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless it's a driver provided by dell specifically, because it is an intel 965 chipset
<replman> Hi!
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop ummm yeah this is the day for that...   second one today   should i lookup the link ?
<replman> When i try to watch a hd-channel with kaffeine i get no picture, only sound
<replman> is there a codec missing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes please
<intelikey> check  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&Inst=Yes&Product
<runlevelten> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<h> hi all
<Daisuke_Laptop> Download Not Available
<Daisuke_Laptop> This download is no longer available.
<intelikey> !codecs | replman
<ubotu> replman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cannoli> ok so i ran add and remove programs
<Cannoli> but i didnt type in a pass
<Cannoli> why does it still work without a pass
<Cannoli> ?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop hmmmm...
<replman> intelikey: do you know which codec? mpeg4?
<Daisuke_Laptop> k, did a reconfig, i'm going to irssi in case something goes wahoonie shaped
<intelikey> Cannoli cause you priviously typed it in and sudo is setup by default to remember that....   (i personally think that could be exploited)
<intelikey> replman no i don't.
<Cannoli> ic
* intelikey does FREE OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE ONLY
<Cannoli> and is there a codec avail for divxx web player?
<Daisuke_Laptop> alrighty then
<intelikey> provably   check the links ubotu spit out ^
<Daisuke_Laptop> bah humbug
<intelikey> !codecs | Cannoli reposting
<ubotu> Cannoli reposting: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop still no ex ?
<charlie_> can somebody help me? i want to execute something in the background so the little bouncy cursor icon doesn't keep going
<intelikey> you may have to divorce that thing,   pun intended
<intelikey> charlie_ command &
<charlie_> intelikey: doesn't work
<charlie_> i setup the command as /opt/ff3/firefox & and it still does it
<intelikey> charlie_ command --nohup &
<Daisuke_Laptop> no devices detected
<runlevelten> charlie_: run it in a shell.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't get that at all
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have it set to 0:2:0 (where it should be) and it complains about nothing being at 0:2:1
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i set it to 0:2:1 for the heck of it, and it complains about 0:2:0 now :\
<intelikey> should be at  0:1:0   ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> possibly
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can't imagine the setup not figuring that out...
<Daisuke_Laptop> but hey, maybe
<speaker219> nevermind intelikey and runlevelten, i just had to disable "launch feedback" in the kmenu settings
<devin_> What package do I need to install to allow give Amarok MP3 support?
<Cannoli> intelikey: thanx :)
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop normal pci would be     "PCI:1:1:0"
<Daisuke_Laptop> right
<Daisuke_Laptop> i know it's at 0:2:0
<speaker219> PCI:23:3:8343753
<intelikey> my agp is at   "PCI:1:0:0"
<Daisuke_Laptop> i got funny with it and tried 0:1:0 and now it complains about there being no matching device section for 0:2:0 or 0:2:1
<Daisuke_Laptop> i assume 0:2:1 is either the svideo out or the vga out
<BluesKaj> Wiggles2, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> lol
<Wiggles2> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm...  maybe if i clone the device section...
<Daisuke_Laptop> >:)
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop lets assume svid on :2:1
<h> how does one install software on kubuntu?
<intelikey> it's not impossabel but highly unlikely that the first port would be svidio
<eduard_> to h: use adept manager
<intelikey> h  with the package manager
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<eduard_> or, you can use apt-get
<[ifr0g] > !bum
<h> ok thankyou..i just installed kubuntu five mins ago..thanks alot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<eduard_> you're welcome :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i got the same error even with a device section for 0:2:1
<Sanne> h: also check out the Kubuntu Desktop Guide you have under Help in the menu
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop lets see the config
<runlevelten> speaker219: Ah, you meant menu entries.
<Daisuke_Laptop> but all that aside, those were just warnings
<Daisuke_Laptop> (EE) No devices detected
<intelikey> oh what's the error that it fails on ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's what miffs me.
<intelikey> what's just before that ?
<intelikey> what is it looking for ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<intelikey> and then the error ?
<intelikey> hmmmm     yuck !
<Daisuke_Laptop> exactly.
<h> thankyou sanne
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop ok lets see the config
<Sanne> h: you're welcome, and also welcome to Kubuntu! :)
<intelikey> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Daisuke_Laptop> might be tough...
<replman> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Daisuke_Laptop goes to install elinks
<darkstar61> trekdanne: following your suggestion i read the lmht, and make modules, but i get errors bout sg.o where i have edited the original sg.c http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34134/
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop need a script for pastebin'ing things ?
* darkstar61 not a programmer, just wanna make work the damn canoscan2700f... :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: that would be nice
<intelikey> can you recieve a dcc ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know
<intelikey> try /dcc get intelikey
<intelikey> errr may need the file name added.   i dont remember i have mine set to auto
<Daisuke_Laptop> might have to try again, no file offered by intelikey
<intelikey> there ya go
<intelikey> you can pipe into that or call it on a file name    ./pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> or    cat blah | ./pastebin
<Daisuke_Laptop> and if it's successful?
<intelikey> you'll get the url
<intelikey> if not then errr probably nothing.
<intelikey> i don't recall if i wrote any error reporting into that or not.
<intelikey> i can look
<doug_> well i'm guessing i'm going to have to reinstall linux again because ntfs-config won't show up
<doug_> i'm denied access to my external drive
<intelikey> no no error reporting.   it assumes success    it also assumes   curl  is installed
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop ^
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<doug_> but ntfs-config worked perfectly earlier when i first reformatted on my other partition this morning
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38992
<Daisuke_Laptop> didn't have curl installed
<intelikey> i see it worked :)
<darkstar61> trekdanne: now i get, missed the COMMAND_SIZE(opcode); in the patched one... going to recompile...
<doug_> any help from the 337 people in here?
<Cannoli> is firefox avail speratly for kubuntu?
<CatRangers> uhm
<CatRangers> Wenas
<doug_> .quit
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop there is nothing wrong with that config.     well your rez is a little odd to my crt way of thinking  but it should work,     i'm at a loss
<Daisuke_Laptop> widescreenish
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1440x900's the native res
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i have absolutely no clue why it would be erroring out like that
<Daisuke_Laptop> guess i can go back to the intel driver, though that's not something i particularly want to do...
<intelikey> yeah.   i knew it was short screen    just not used to seeing that...
<eegore> I keep getting a notice with K3B that is says it cannot find MAD mp3 decoder
<eegore> running Kubuntu Feisty
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop you can ask in #ubuntu   might get lucky and find a guru...    x is absolutely not kde or gnome related.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i do have one more thing i can try
<intelikey> eegore konsole command: apt-cache search mad0      and install it
<Sanne> eegore: there's a package libmad0 (MPEG audio decoder library), maybe you need to install that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> an xorg.conf.bak generated the day before this thing shipped.
<dan_> I'm trying to install Twiki. Is there a reason why I can't get to http://localhost?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop yeah there ya go.
<Wiggles> How can I gain write permission in a directory?
<darkstar61> trekdanne: now the sg.o compiled fine... so is just a matter of rmmod sg insmod /path-to-pathced-sg.o to load and test it, right...?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop and you know you can copy conf files to your home and run startx   it will use the local one rather than the etc one ...
<intelikey> handy for testing
<intelikey> Wiggles chmod
<intelikey> Wiggles what dir are we talking about ?
<dan_> wiggles: I actually know how to do that! Use "chown" (for "change owner") To start type chown --help
<intelikey> dan_ chmod for perms might be better
<Wiggles> intelikey, /etc/X11
<Wiggles> intelikey, i want to edit my xorg.conf
<intelikey> yah you don't want to own or modify that.   you want to edit there as root
<intelikey> Wiggles sudo nano    or kdesu kate
<intelikey> with the /path/filename   appended of course
<Wiggles> intelikey, so, I can just right-click on it and click "Edit as Root"?
<Wiggles> can't*
<intelikey> there is a reason that normal users don't have write permission in /etc   the same reason linux don't get virii
<Daisuke_Laptop> and switching back to the intel driver worked with no problems whatsoever :\
<intelikey> Wiggles if it works i guess you can
<Daisuke_Laptop> bleh
<eegore> Sanne: it says it is installed
<eegore> even the dev
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop well then i'd have to conclude that the i810 driver is not compatable with that card
<Sanne> eegore: then I don't know what K3b complains about, sorry. I never tried to work with MP3 files in K3b.
<Daisuke_Laptop> which means the driver it was likely using originally was vesa :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel it is
<eegore> Sanne:  I use it because it works fast with all the burning I do
<intelikey> yeah   likely
<intelikey> and vesa is bottom of the barrel  imo
<Daisuke_Laptop> whoa whoa whoa
<Daisuke_Laptop> you guys trying to burn mp3 files to an audio cd in k3b?
<strabes> in konqueror, when you arrange files by file type, you can't search by name by typing the first few letters of a folder/file. Why is this?
<Sanne> eegore: oh, I love K3b, I just never needed to use it's MP3 funcions yet, so I can't help you further, unfortunately.
<intelikey> what's MP3 ?
<intelikey> :)
* Daisuke_Laptop pokes eegore 
<eegore> converting mp3 to audio for CD's
<Daisuke_Laptop> libk3b2-mp3
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's what you're going to need
<intelikey> you mean   "install dat thang" ?
* Daisuke_Laptop looks at his arms
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> i mean, that is the library k3b is going to need.
<Daisuke_Laptop> time to look this up in FF
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop well if nothing else came out of this,  you have a pastebin script   hehhe
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i learned a little about dcc in irssi
<intelikey> that too  :)
<intelikey> now if you just install elinks and gpm   you'd be pretty much caught up wif me.
<intelikey> oh and mc   got to have  mc
<intelikey> just for the editor if nothing else...
<intelikey> mc -e blah
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have elinks
<intelikey> yeah it's nice.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'd prefer a prettified browser though, that's just me :)
<intelikey> dillo for the win
<intelikey> well i can't compete with you ff users.   so i'll just stay in console.
<fester> Are there any MP3 players, with a PAUSE button, that work?
<Wiggles> How can I tell if my nvidia drivers are working?
<intelikey> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eegore> Daisuke_Laptop: much better, tnx
<intelikey> glxinfo
<intelikey> i'm sure there are other ways...
<eegore> I was getting 1440FPS with GLX gears and 1920 nX1440
<intelikey> probably a pointy clicky way  but i don't know it.
<mrksbrd> does anyone use limewire.....i have a problem!!!!!!!!!!
<eegore> are those frame rates normally that high?
<intelikey> you can't see over about 75   so the other 1425 are waste of cpu
<Wiggles> name of display: :0.0
<Wiggles> display: :0  screen: 0
<Wiggles> direct rendering: Yes
<Wiggles> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Wiggles> server glx version string: 1.4
<eegore> or do I have some torqued hardware
<Wiggles> Is that a yes of a no?
<Wiggles> There was more
<Wiggles> that seemed to be the most important
<intelikey> that's a yes nvidia driver is working for you   and a no don't flood the channel
<worker> error when mount hd usb ext ntfs : hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<worker> anyone help me ???
<eegore> I get about 120 fps with UT2k4 at full res and eye candy
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> eegore yeah nvidia and ati have some unrealisticly high frame rates.   i don't think that the best of monitors can actually use that much data....
<mrksbrd> limewire hangs sts "starting connection" but thats as far as it goes.....any ideas??????????
<intelikey> eegore i've seen reports of 5700 f/s   and higher
<worker> no mount automatically when inserted wire usb....
<worker> and konqueror sayd :hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<intelikey> ok i'm out of here.   later folks.
<kevin> anyone have experience installing ati drivers in ubuntu 7.04?
<worker> sorry, i use nvidia
<worker> no anyone for error mount ???
<BluesKaj> kevin , how's your experince with ati so far ?
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: dont bother, nvidia is better
<h> how does one install flash on kubuntu ?
<Biovore> well I think ATI might have better cards.. but there drivers suck horrably..
<ardchoille> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<h> ty very much ubotu
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> no coreymon77, I have ATI ..i was merely trying to find out what kevin is trying to do.
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: oh
<h> the website im looking at ubotu is about ubuntu, is this the same as kubuntu?
<coreymon77> hyes
<h> tnaks
<h> thanks
<eegore> I have normalize-audio installed yet K3b will not see it
<ardchoille> h: kubuntu is simply ubuntu with kde as the default desktop instead of gnome
<coreymon77> h: anything that works for ubuntu will work for kubuntu aswell
<h> oh great.
<eegore> weird
<coreymon77> h: or for xu and edu for that matter
<h> how does one get beryl on kubuntu?
<coreymon77> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<h> thanks once again
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Beat me to it :)
<h> i shall try flash now
<ardchoille> !info flash
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kevin> not so good BluesKaj
<ardchoille> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<BluesKaj> which card kevin ?
<ardchoille> h: You might need to enable the multiverse repo
<kevin> 8500DV
<kevin> trying to set up a LinuxMCE  box
<worker> at to all ubuntu mount perfectly hd usb??
<kevin> I'm not finding much good when it comes to ATI, which I suspected. Looks like I may be buying Nvidia.
<BluesKaj> ahh kevin, video capture card , does it have a tv tuner , or do you need one ?
<kevin> yeh, has a tv tuner, dvi and s-video output
<worker> kevin: to you automount goes ???
<kevin> ?
<worker> your automount is good ?
<kevin> these instructions seem to be right ones: http://www.teamati.com/archive/index.php/t-4354.html
<ubuntu> hi
<BluesKaj> I'm using an ATI elcheapo TV Wonder pro with a satellite feed , and composite input to the pc.
<kevin> yeh, it does find the ATI card, but it's using the fglrx driver instead of the 8500
<kevin> probably fine to leave it the way it is rather than installing the drivers from ati?
<kevin> the LMCE install failed on LAME install, restarting it
<Cannoli> where would my mozilla plug ins folder be on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> the video card is the one that handles the feed from the the 8500 for the pc - tv feed , but I'm not sure what you are trying to setup
<shift> you 
<Cannoli> anyone?
<worker> Cannoli: your automount work fine ?
<Cannoli> yes worker
<Cannoli> i got it
<Cannoli> thanx :)
<Biovore> Cannoli: /usr/share/<something> probably..
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> now how did u know that?
<Cannoli> like is tht where all ther stuff i install is saved?
<Cannoli> kinda like "program files"?
<Biovore> !fsb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> !lsb
<ubotu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<Biovore> ^ :-)
<kevin> basically a MythTV box for my home entertainment center (www.linuxmce.org)
<BluesKaj> kevin, are you going to use your pc as a tivo/pvr and controller for your Home theater system , cuz that's what linuxMCE is about
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> thanx :)
<worker> !hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<mikess1> pussy alsa!
<mikess1> back to vista
<worker> !mount refused
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount refused - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eegore> ugh vista, is that monster ever going to behave>?
<mikess1> It got sound
<mikess1> Codec: Realtek ID 268
<eegore> Vista can't even game properly
<mikess1> not supported
<BluesKaj> alsa works too just needs some attention
<kevin> maybe a pvr, but not controlling everything at the moment. ultimately I'd like to be able to control the entire house this way though
<mikess1> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Biovore> eegore: vista is going though the same pains as linux does.. no vender supports it yet..
<uatever> can someone help me with mounting devices? I've already read the thing but still cant manage to access it... just doing something worng
<Biovore> mikess1: <-- I think that one woks..
<mikess1> oh no
<mikess1> bug reported,they are trying to fix for gutsy release
<eegore> I still don't like the 30 DRM checks per second
<Biovore> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Biovore> Works here..
<mikess1> Biovore: you recompile?
<mikess1> alsa
<Biovore> mikess1: snd_hda_intel
<worker> uatever: what error ?
<Biovore> mikess1: Didn't recompile here..
<mikess1> Biovore: toshiba?
<Biovore> Dell
<mikess1> oh
<mikess1> ok
<BluesKaj> kevin, then this not the chat you need ...dunno for sure but there must be a linuxmce chat somewhere
<mikess1> Biovore: toshiba has a crap bios
<kevin> good call BluesKaj. any idea why I can't see my windoze partition from Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> XP ?
<Biovore> mikess1: might want to try snd-hda-intel as well
<kevin> yeh XP
<kevin> looking at root in Konqueror but not seeing it
<Daisuke-Laptop> okay, i can live with this driver
<Daisuke-Laptop> it actually looks halfway decent anyway
<mikess1> Biovore: In terminal as #?
<Daisuke-Laptop> *next* i'm going to attempt (again) svideo out
<BluesKaj> kevin, check k-menu system settings/advanced/disks&filesystems
<kevin> shows the hda1 partition but it's not enabled
<chris_> Bioware, tons of vendors support Vista.  Never had a problem yet and we're supporting about 1,200 Vista desktops and 20 linux desktops.
<Cannoli> hey i need some help with mplayer
<Cannoli> i installed it
<mikess1> chris_: goes very well on my new lapy
<Cannoli> and the firefox plug in
<NickPresta> !enter | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cannoli> but it doesnt seem to show up in forefox :S
<Cannoli> oh srry
<mikess1> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cannoli> i installed mplayer and the firefox plug in but in firefox im unable to view divx vids where as i should be able to view them
<kevin> looks like I need a mount point
<kevin> suggestions?
<BluesKaj> kevin , install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config , that will give you read write access to windoze
<kevin> ok, what about creating a mount point? is that necessary?
<hitmanWilly> kevin: live-cd?
<hitmanWilly> kevin: or hd install?
<kevin> hd install
<BluesKaj> kevin after you run ntfs-config , it will mount on demand
<kevin> I keep getting an error when I try install anything
<hitmanWilly> kevin: are you using sudo?
<hitmanWilly> kevin: ie "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<kevin> no, adept
<Cannoli> as well as firefox is not showing mplayer as a plugin
<BluesKaj> what's the error ?
<Cannoli> can someone help me make the plug work please
<hitmanWilly> kevin: try this in console: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config"
<Cannoli> no error
<BluesKaj> sorry Cannoli ,  meant kevin
<Cannoli> its ok
<kevin> ok, sudo tells me to fix dependencies with the -f switch which it is now doing
<mboso_> what is the name of the config tool that pops up when you connect removable media?
<mboso_> I want to change the default behavior when my ipod is connected
<kevin> has a problem with j2rel.4_1.4 install and won't go past it
<Biovore> mboso_: amarok?
<mboso_> no, the name of the thing that actually handles mounting the media
<BluesKaj> kevin , you gotta accept the licence agreement in the dialog ," details"
<kevin> I'm not seeing an option to do that
<mboso_> kubuntu isn't mounting my ipod when I connect it. I want to set that up.
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> no clue here..  I don't use I-PODs
<xIke> hey all, is there an easy want to take screenshots in kubuntu?  in ubuntu it's a menu option under accessories
<Cannoli> can someone please help me wiht my mplayer plug in problem
<Grungebunny> Hello im seeking help with superkaramba... ive downloaded a few of the themes but I cant figure out how to get them onto my desktop.. ?
<shadowraven> anyone know why i installed VMware package and cant seem to find it in my K menu?
<BluesKaj> shadowraven, try alt+space, type vmware
<kevin> I had that problem as well shadowraven. Try searching for it.
<BluesKaj> yeah konq should find it
<kevin> this j2rel mozilla plugin is blocking my sudo apt-gets. I ran it in adept and agreed to the license but it says it's broken.
<kevin> how can I remove the j2rel.4 from the packages to be installed?
<stdin> kevin: try "sudo apt-get -f install" from konsole
<Rade> I'm having trouble getting w64codecs installed, it says I have missing dependencies (which follow)
<Rade>   w64codecs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is installed.
<Rade>              Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.2) but 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is installed.
<Rade>              Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.2) but 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is installed.
<Rade> When I upgrade those, they are already at the highest version...
<Rade> I don't know if I need to use a different repository or what.
<Rade> Is there a way to determine the current version number of a particular package?
<stdin> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<kevin> that's what I'm running stdin, but the j2rel.4 wants to install at that point
<kevin> 7.04
<stdin> kevin: you can't remove it unless it's installed, so you'll need to install it then remove it
<Rade> I think I'm in feisty, I recently changed all the instances of 'edgy' to 'feisty' in my sources.list and did a dist-upgrade
<shadowraven>  BluesKaj: atl+space... i did that and typed vmware and then enter.....  nothing happened
<stdin> Rade: either you're on edgy or the upgrade didn't compete
<kevin> I would but getting /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ardchoille> Rade: lsb_release -a
<stdin> kevin: post the while output to pastebin please
<Rade> Yep, it says edgy
<Rade> so what do I do to get on feisty?
<Rade> dist-upgrade again?
<kevin> shadowraven, katapult only seems to find programs that are properly installed. VMWare won't show up that way.
<ardchoille> install from cd? That's the only way I have ever done it.
<stdin> shadowraven: try running "kbuildsycoca" from Alt-F3
<stdin> shadowraven: Alt-F2 rather
<kevin> pastebin?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elite101> what happens to all the waster pastebin's? do they erase after like 5days?
<stdin> Rade: try this, all on one line:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34136/
<xIke> hey all, is there an easy want to take screenshots in kubuntu?  in ubuntu it's a menu option under accessories
<stdin> xIke: press PrntScreen
<xIke> stdin: thanks, but let's pretend I'm on a mac and don't have that :P
<ardchoille> stdin: Why two sudo apt-get dist-upgrade commands?
<xIke> anything then?
<elite101> update and upgrade*
<elite101> to diff things*
<stdin> xIke: heh, KMenu > Multimedia > KSnapShot (that's what printscreen is a shortcut for)
<xIke> stdin: thanks a lot :D
<stdin> ardchoille: edgy > feisty is a bit rough, it sometimes needs two
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, yeah, ok
<czer323> czer323
<stdin> kevin: hmm, are you just going to remove j2re1.4 after you install it?
<elite101> well i just got Xubuntu i was just going to burn it and install it? anything i should be concerned about?
<kevin> no, I just can't install it
<stdin> elite101: wouldn't that question be better in #xubuntu ?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> true
<stdin> kevin: how come you are using the Blackdown Java version?
<kevin> I'm trying to install the ntfs-config but that won't install because j2rel is before it and stops the apt-get
<kevin> didn't know I was..lol
<stdin> well, you are :p
<kevin> not sure what that means, tbh
<stdin> there is the Blackdown Java version and the Sun Java version
<stdin> Sun's is the "Official" java
<elite101> blackdown?
<elite101> is it bad?
<stdin> not bad,
<elite101> ohh better?
<stdin> just not as good :p
<Biovore> different
<elite101> ahh
<elite101> ic
<kevin> I have no idea how it got there. The sun license popped up when I ran it in adept
<kevin> I'd like to either remove it or let it move on through
<stdin> kevin: the reason it's not installing is because the post-install script is failing for some reason, now we can spend ages trying to figure out why and get blackdown java working, or I can get it installed (kinda) enough for you to remove it. which do you want?
<kevin> enough to remove
<stdin> ok :)
<stdin> in konsole do "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/2re1.4.postinst"
<stdin> eh
<elite101> man i know this is offtopic but i cant wait to get my band started and start going to places like toronto !!
<stdin> kevin: thats "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.postinst"
<kevin> ok
<kevin> got GNU nano
<stdin> kevin: do you see some text in there?
<kevin> similar to emacs?
<kevin> no
<stdin> press Ctrl-X
<kevin> ok, back to command line
<stdin> then "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.postinst" < I put the wrong file first time around
<stdin> nano's not quite emacs, it's more like pico
<kevin> hhmm..same thing
<kevin> oh, actually I corrected your error the first time around
<stdin> nothing there?
<kevin> j2rel
<kevin> no
<kevin> it failed so perhaps nothing was placed there
<stdin> hold on
<draik> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevin> what is error exit status 10?
<kevin> there is no /usr/bin/dpkg directory, btw
<stdin> kevin: I said "/var/lib/dpkg/" not /usr/bin
<kevin> not sure if it matters, but I can't sudo root as I don't know the password.
<ardchoille> kevin: It's your user password
<ardchoille> !sudo | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kevin> I know, but the error states Sub-Process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<kevin> yeh, I would think so, but I'm not sure if I am root
<ardchoille> info: /usr/bin/dpkg: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<kevin> if I sudo root and put in my password it fails authentication
<stdin> kevin: copy and paste this "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.postinst" press enter, then type in your password and press enter again
<hitmanWilly> kevin: there is no true root acct set up on an ubuntu system
<kevin> the live cd install seems to lock out root
<kevin> oic
<ardchoille> kevin: Did you enable the root account?
<hitmanWilly> kevin: everything on a default install is supposed to be done via sudo
<kevin> got the nano editor again but no text
<kevin> didn't ask for my password
<kevin> no, didn't enable root. ok, that makes sense
<stdin> sudo won't if it's been recently used
<ardchoille> kevin: Good.. leave root disabled, it's best for the system, IMHO.
* hitmanWilly disagrees but, oh well :)
<stdin> kevin: what does "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re*"  show?
<kevin> ok, that makes sense. best to get su priv only as needed
<kevin> /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin.list
<kevin> /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin.md5sums
<stdin> if it's a big paste, use pastebin
<kevin> yeh, wasn't that big I figured
<stdin> is that it?
<kevin> that's all it was..those two lines
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> sup?
<uatever> now i cant remember the name of the person that was helping me
<uatever> im such an idiot
<uatever> roflol
<hitmanWilly> uatever: what's up :)
<NickPresta> any reason why  would libflashplayer would cause nspluginviewer to SIGSEGV? It works fine in browsers other than Konqueror.
<nixternal> NickPresta: which release of Kubuntu are you using?
<NickPresta> nixternal, the latest.
<nixternal> ya, we are awaiting a fix
<nixternal> OO.o doesn't work either right now
<nixternal> glib abi breakage for us
<NickPresta> ah okay. I was trying to Simpsonize myself. >_>
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> we are somewhat awaiting for openSUSE to fix nsplugin* and the OO.o breakage is being worked on now
<NickPresta> nixternal, I don't have a problem with OO.o although I use it for very basic document editing..
<nixternal> OO.o on Gutsy isn't breaking for you?
<holymoly> hey guys
<holymoly> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy?  i'm fine with a total hosejob and a requirement to install
<NickPresta> nixternal, oh no. I'm using Feisty. I should've said I'm using the latest _stable_ version of Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> oo is broken on gutsy?
<holymoly> just curious if there is a chance of trying it out early a bit without too much headaches
<nixternal> NickPresta: don't know why it would be sigsev'ing on you then
<nixternal> only thing I can recommend is filing a bug report on it if it continues to happen
<NickPresta> nixternal, I have a backtrace, if it means anything to you.
<nixternal> NickPresta: what is it crashing on?
<nixternal> if it is going back and forth within YouTube, that is a Flash issue :)
<NickPresta> nixternal, go to simpsonizeme.com and then try to upload a photo. As soon as you click on upload, it crashes
<nixternal> using Konqueror or Firefox?
<nixternal> I don't have flash, so I can't test it
<NickPresta> nixternal, Konq. Firefox, Opera, etc are fine.
<ForgeAus> nixternal... hmm interesting never heard of it :)
<nixternal> I run Gutsy, have ran it since the toolchain was created for it...but I have to so I can test thoroughly
<nixternal> right now, the only downfall to Gutsy is OO.o not working, but I use KOffice, so that doesn't hamper me to much
<nixternal> the Flash is the killer for many right now
<stdin> nixternal: oo.o-gnome made it work here (not a fix, but it works)
<kevin> got it out by uninstalling j2rel1.4 under adept
<nosrednaekim> Iheard something about installing the open office.org-gnome fixing open office
<nixternal> oo.o-gnome didn't work for me, scottk, JR, and a few others..which stunk
<kevin> whoohoo
<stdin> kevin: if you want JRE, install "sun-java6-jre" in konsole (adept doesn't like it)
<stdin> kevin: for firefox/konqueror install "sun-java6-plugin"
<kevin> get it from sun.com?
<kevin> or sudo?
<kevin> ok, got it
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<hitmanWilly> !dvd > uatever
<nixternal> err, jre, not plugin :)
<stdin> -plugin installs -jre anyway
<nixternal> you can install the sun packages in Adept, just make sure you have the show details thing rocking so you can see the terminal..at least it used to work
<nixternal> ya, that is true :)
<nixternal> ya, and if you use firefox you need the -plugin, konqi works as a browser should with just jre :)
<kevin> thanks!
<kevin> very quickly, has anyone on the list tried to install Joost under Wine?
<stdin> this is why adept need a big ol' popup ability
* nixternal only drinks wine
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> I tend to forget a lot of people use Adept
* underdog5004 boos @ adept
* nixternal keeps his mouth shut as the devs for it are in here
<kevin> lol
<nixternal> hehe
* hitmanWilly runs make install :P
<nixternal> and one of the lives somewhat local...don't want any unwanted door knocks
<underdog5004> lol...sorry devs
<nixternal> haha
<stdin> nixternal: you know they never watch this channel :p
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> who does?
<nixternal> manchicken_: ^^ look they are talking bad about Adept!!!
<underdog5004> besides us loyal?
* nixternal goes off into -devel
<kevin> anyone know if/when CNR (click n run) is going to be available on *buntu?
<nixternal> never?
* hitmanWilly doesn't want that lindows crap...
<underdog5004> I don't want ubuntu getting mixed up with linspire...especially after the deal w/ microsoft
<underdog5004> evil by proxy
<kevin> that could be why it hasn't appeared yet
<stdin> CNR was supposed to be available as an add-on repo, but that's the last I heard of it
<holymoly> who gives a shite
<nixternal> haha
<holymoly> those linspire retards need to die
<kevin> since the Linspire/M$ thing there hasn't been any press about Linspire and Ubuntu
<holymoly> if anyone should put up a store it should be ubuntu
<ForgeAus> actually its FCNR for Ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> i think shuttleworth's shootdown of any potential ms deal and lindows going over to the dark side may have borked that deal
<ForgeAus> (the Free version of Linspires Click n run)
<kevin> I get Carmony's POV though. If people can't use it with only a few clicks then LoTD doesn't stand a chance
<ForgeAus> but I havn't seen it avaliable yet
<kevin> he's trying to get a deal cut with everyone so it runs smoother than chickenshit
<holymoly> i love the fact that after lindows signed the ms deal all of their execs just ditched that company
<kevin> actually I started paying more attention to this after listening to an interview with Warren of Mepis
<holymoly> they dropped their walmart pc push
<holymoly> the dropped their os
<holymoly> and now their frickin store failed
<holymoly> i love it
<holymoly> i hope xandros dies as well
<kevin> xandros was already dead
<hitmanWilly> what's xandros? lol
<kevin> I have never met anyone who has actually installed it
<holymoly> they had enough money to buy that email server company
<ForgeAus> its another distro
<stdin> It's gettings -ot in here :p take it to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<NickPresta> holymoly, you seem to take pleasure in the suffering of others. =(
<holymoly> NickPresta: i take pleaser in the suffering of evil
<holymoly> on the other hand
<holymoly> i want mark shuttleworth to make bucketloads
<holymoly> theres one good upstanding moral dude
<ForgeAus> stdin I thought freespires FCnR was on topic
<holymoly> takes cash he made and plows some of it back
<stdin> ForgeAus: see /topic
<holymoly> THAT is worthy
<holymoly> okay i shutup :()
<holymoly> :)
<holymoly> so who needs help?
<stdin> feel free to slander freespire in -ot :)
<nosrednaekim> HELP! MY KUBUNTU WON"T WORK!
<nosrednaekim> LINUX SUCK$!
<holymoly> nosrednaekim: lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<holymoly> great!
* holymoly sends nosrednaekimto #freebsd
<OzRiC> alguien me puede ayudar?
<holymoly> :)
<hitmanWilly> !mp3 > uatever
<holymoly> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holymoly> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ForgeAus> Nos did that come with an error message?
* nosrednaekim is back 2 weeks later... "ahh linux is so much easier"
<ardchoille> lol
<ForgeAus> easier than what?
<ubuntu> hello how do i reinstall the grub without reinstallin feisty?
<nosrednaekim> than BSD
<hitmanWilly> !grub | ubuntu
<holymoly> ubuntu, boot off of live cd and reinstall grub
<NickPresta> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ForgeAus> well theres 2 ways
<holymoly> oh there you go
<holymoly> nice
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> luv that page its a life saver
* hitmanWilly prefers the gentoo wiki :P
<hitmanWilly> even for buntu boxes
<holymoly> i think ubuntu has overtaken gentoo for usefull info
<ForgeAus> I'm not very familiar with the whole gentoo thing, seemed a bit too complex for a beginner...
<holymoly> sheer quantity of info on wiki and forums is pretty amazing
<nosrednaekim> but thye gentoo wiki is better organized
<hitmanWilly> plus, it teaches you why/how it works vice a quick fix
* ForgeAus wonders if he can build emerge into his kubuntu distro
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. it is.
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: lol... I'd like to see that done
<ForgeAus> I can put in slack packs into my kubuntu
<ForgeAus> and I hav pkgsrc for BSDizing it
<nosrednaekim> emerge is really nice for some stuff
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus: there's always apt-build
<ForgeAus> so rpm (which I don't want anyway) and emerge are about the only 2 left!
<mneptok> ForgeAus: why would you do this?
<hitmanWilly> plus emerge is python based, so it should be possible
<ForgeAus> mneptok becasue not everythings available as a .deb
<mneptok> ForgeAus: it's like you bought a Ferrari and are putting coal in the gas tank.
<ardchoille> lol
<holymoly> i don't see emergy as even remotely interesting
<hitmanWilly> i like it, more customization options
<mneptok> ForgeAus: that's why there are compilers
<holymoly> hitmanWilly: most options are completely useless
<hitmanWilly> yes, but not all
<ForgeAus> there was a distro um System7 or something linux that had the goal of merging the package managers
<hitmanWilly> i run gentoo btw :)
<ForgeAus> so that it handles lotsa different package types
<holymoly> most people compiling their own stuff really have no clue whether or not the flags they choose actually help or not
<holymoly> mostly because they are clueless about each package they are compiling
<ardchoille> I have been running ubuntu since Warty was released and have yet to see a situation where I had to compile anything.. I probably forgot how to compile anyway.
<holymoly> and the various things you need to know about each infrastructure piece to properly optimize
<hitmanWilly> yeah, well, maybe i want kde without arts, for example :)
<ForgeAus> hehe
<holymoly> they did a test a good year or two ago and found that even something like mandrake was faster than the average compiled gentoo distro
<ForgeAus> I'd rather kde without ark
<NickPresta> Any idea how to install the Flash plugin via ie6 (IE6 running in Wine)
<NickPresta> actually, google is my friend
<holymoly> but whatever works :)
<ubuntu> hoz does the cd live work?where does it hold the memory?
<ForgeAus> mandriva didn't work well from the live CD
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus: you don't even need to recompile for that, its a seperate app
<ForgeAus> ubuntu mostly between the CD and RAM
<ForgeAus> hitman its a dependancy of parts of KDE tho
<ForgeAus> like Konqueror
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus: maybe for kubuntu-desktop...
<ForgeAus> only because konqueror has built in ark extensions
<ForgeAus> I like the style of krusader for file management better anyhow
<drgeb> I am using ThunderBird what application can I use to be able to POP my yahoo Mail ???
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus: ditto
<ardchoille> drgeb: You have to pay for pop access from yahoo
<stdin> drgeb: that's a yahoo setting
<ForgeAus> not that konqi is bad or anything
<ForgeAus> its a nice handy browser/manager
<shadowraven> is there a program i can DL for Kubuntu to unrar RAR files?
<ardchoille> !rar'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<shadowraven> thanks
<stdin> shadowraven: after you install unrar, you can use Ark with them
<drgeb> ok guess I have to pay
<ardchoille> drgeb: They have a low-cost program that provides pop access
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: the liveCD creates a filesystem in your RAM for most of the contents of the CD... thats why you can't save your state
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Can a usb key be used to save your ~ ?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: yeah... actually I think it techincally could if you passed it the right boot option.
<ardchoille> interesting
<stdin> there was a "persistent" boot option for that, but it got broke in friesy
<stdin> feisty rather :p
<hitmanWilly> !flash64 > uatever
<nosrednaekim> so doesn't ANYONE need help?
<illriginal> does anyone know if the MOTOROLA SLVR work with Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<illriginal> does anyone know if the MOTOROLA SLVR work with Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> no.. I meant someone I coul help.... :)
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: I don't know. google it
<hitmanWilly> illriginal: it should if it supports bluetooth
<illriginal> i am... but looks like there's nothing.
<illriginal> yeah my cell does support blue tooth.. i just want to be able to send mp3s to my cell phone
* nosrednaekim knows nothing about bluetooth
<hitmanWilly> neither do I, just know it should work with kubu
<holymoly> ah bugger
<holymoly> wher eis the fricking sound for 'failed to execute' stored again?
<Wiggles> [: 222: Failsafe: unexpected operator
<Wiggles> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Wiggles> Blacklisted 'nv' driver is in use
<Wiggles> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Wiggles> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<holymoly> i cannot stand that crashing glass sound
<holymoly> damint!
<Wiggles> I get that when running compiz fusion
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Wiggles> Is my nvidia driver not working?
<stdin> Wiggles: you are using the "nv" driver in your xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> holymoly: system settings -> notifications
<Wiggles> stdin, Whats that mean?
<illriginal> yeah my cell does support blue tooth.. i just want to be able to send mp3s to my cell phone
<illriginal> does anyone know if the MOTOROLA SLVR work with Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<stdin> Wiggles: that you either haven't installed the nvidia driver, or havent't activated it get
<Biovore> illriginal: depends is it verision/att?
<Biovore> (verizion or att)
<Wiggles> hitmanWilly, I used Adept Manager
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: ok, try this in konsole: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<holymoly> thanks!
<Wiggles> hitmanWilly, Should I restart to test it out?
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: yes
<illriginal> Biovore.. how does that matter?
<zhaobaoyu> How to Use Wine in Ubuntu7.04 feisty
<stdin> !wine | zhaobaoyu
<ubotu> zhaobaoyu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<illriginal> the service provider shouldn't make a difference in hardware/software
<Biovore> illriginal: the phone sold by them are locked.. you can't upload mp3's via bluetooth
<illriginal> this phone is capable up gettin songs via bluetooth.
<illriginal> up - of
<zhaobaoyu> stin|  I have installed Wine ,But I can't Use It
<illriginal> as well as via usb
<Biovore> illriginal: ok.. then it should work.. I havn't mess with bluetooth though..
<stdin> zhaobaoyu: the link will also tell you how to use it
<zhaobaoyu> thanks stdin
<zhaobaoyu> I 'am newbie  in Ubuntu
<stdin> zhaobaoyu: we were all newbies once :)
<stdin> except me, i was always 1337 :P
<uatever> i am right now and im not liking it
<illriginal> i can't use a wireless usb adapter though right? it has to be a bluetooth adapter that's compatible with ubuntu?
<devin_> http://pastebin.com/m3815fa7f
<devin_> now I get more text
<devin_> still no compiz
<stdin> Wiggles: try using a lower depth
<Wiggles> stdin, how?
<stdin> Wiggles: Alt-F2, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> Wiggles: Look for "DefaultDepth" change the value to 24
<Wiggles> stdin, I don't see "DefaultDepth"
<stdin> Wiggles: it's in the ' Section "Screen" ' aprt
<illriginal> ugh..
<illriginal> this is why i have to have windows
<RentonT> Um....may I ask a  question?
<illriginal> ubuntu's too gimped for technology.
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RentonT> Ah, Thank You
<RentonT> How do I have modules loaded as an automatic service?
<Wiggles> stdin, It's not there
<stdin> Wiggles: it should be, post the content to pastebin
<stdin> RentonT: add the name of the module to /etc/modules
<RentonT> Ah, thx
<RentonT> and what about the command?
<Wiggles> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m6b54fbb6
<stdin> RentonT: open konqueror, navigate to /etc right-click the "modules" file, go to Actions and choose "Edit as root"
<RentonT> Um....there is no "modules" file...only modutils
<Wiggles> stdin, sorry, I found it
<stdin> Wiggles: line 123
<RentonT> Erm....nvm
<RentonT> found the file
<stdin> :)
<RentonT> So wait, how do I have it execute a command?
<stdin> RentonT: nothing, add the name of the module(s), they will load at boot time
<Biovore> add the module name to it..
<stdin> RentonT: each module name on a separate line
<zhaobaoyu> #winHP
<RentonT> Nspluginwrapper <_<
<holymoly> is anyone using kxmame? anyone know where to put the damned roms so it sees them?
<RentonT> so stdin, I'm actually working on an alternative to using flash on 64 bit linux
<RentonT> it's kind of troublesome
<stdin> RentonT: yeah, I normally recommend people use the 32bit compatibility libs and just run 32bit version of firefox
<RentonT> Yeah, I'm actually just exploring and trying out options
<holymoly> stdin: is it that easy to do?
<underdog5004> I wonder...on a 64bit machine...if you have another box on the network with flash support...why not just ssh with X forwarding into that box and run firefox from there?
<underdog5004> just a thought
<Wiggles> stdin, I saw the nvidia logo as I booted up, and compiz seems to be working, but I have no window borders.
<RentonT> Because I don't have it setup that way
<stdin> Wiggles: did you install "compiz-kde" ?
<stdin> holymoly: no, there's a guide
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<holymoly> danke
<hitmanWilly> oh wait, i know this problem, you need argb visuals enabled
<Wiggles> stdin,
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: try this: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Assid> hrmm .. ooxml is which camp ?
<Biovore> MS
<Wiggles> Adept Manager says it's installed
<Assid> odf is openoffice right?
<hitmanWilly> Assid: yes
* RentonT foudn that process to be long and tedious ubotu
<illriginal> does anyone know how it's possible to send files via bluetooth?
<illriginal> is there a specific bluetooth adapater i need
<underdog5004> !bluetooth | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jhutchins> illriginal: It would not be possible, for instance, to send a file to a headset and have anything happen but noise.
<gan|y|med> hi
<Assid> theres a setup needed for bluetooth ?
<illriginal> dood i want to send mp3s to my cell phone
<illriginal> everyone's sayin it has to be a bluetooth phone
<illriginal> so im assuming i need a specific bluetooth adapter for my computer
<zhaobaoyu> When I install ies4linux,there always a download trouble
<illriginal> at least to work with ubuntu
<stdin> any bluetooth adapted should work
<jhutchins> illriginal: Right.  Both devices need to be bluetooth devices.
<Assid> yyeah
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: any luck?
<illriginal> i don't trust that stdin.
<jhutchins> illriginal: Bluetooth isn't necessarily part of any default architecture.
<zhaobaoyu> that means I can't dowload IE package,what should I do
<illriginal> is there a specific bluetooth adapter i can buy that is known to work with ubuntu?
<Assid> hrmm, anyone ever managed to get a bluetooth headset paired such that audio streams down the BT device?
<Wiggles> hitmanWilly, No.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<stdin> bluetooth is more standardised than wifi
<illriginal> so right now
<illriginal> i can drive to walmart
<jhutchins> zhaobaoyu: realise that this is a silly idea and find some useful way to spend your time.
<illriginal> and pick any random bluetooth adapater for my PC
<illriginal> and ubuntu will recognize it?
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: did you run that nvidia-xconfig cmd?
<Assid> stdin: you ever tried that?
<jhutchins> !hardware | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Wiggles> hitmanWilly, yes
<evjunior09> Okay i got a Phillips Webcam, and i need to install it with the CD-ROM it came with. How do i do so?
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<stdin> Assid: I have, and it did (a couple years ago)
<jhutchins> !webcam | evjunior09
<ubotu> evjunior09: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stdin> !webcam | evjunior09
<jhutchins> stdin: Thpppb!
<hitmanWilly> Wiggles: you might try in #ubuntu-effects, im fresh out of ideas here
<Assid> stdin: howd you synch it?
<termNatorX> hi all :)
<Assid> stdin: i got  dolpin to open the BT device.. but i cant seem to make it the default audio output
<stdin> Assid: sync? you just pair it and set your media app to use that alsa device
<zhaobaoyu> [11:52]  <jhutchins> zhaobaoyu: realise that this is a silly idea and find some useful way to spend your time.
<Assid> hrmm.. one sec
<zhaobaoyu> jhutchins ,why ?
<termNatorX> maybe you mind when i ask something? =)
<stdin> Assid: it was a while ago, there's a (old) guide on the bluetooth wiki guide
<hitmanWilly> termNatorX: go for it
<termNatorX> well ok thanks
<termNatorX> i have a dell latidude d505 laptop
<termNatorX> my internal keyboard is damaged and i have random key inputs
<termNatorX> now i whanted to ask, can i disable with linux the internal keyboard and use instead of that a usb keyboard?
<evjunior09> Well my Webcam isnt listed on the Phillips thingy on the Wiki.ubuntu.com/hardware
<stdin> evjunior09: it may still work, see the other link
<hitmanWilly> termNatorX: is the internal one continuously generating random input, or just when you actually hit a key?
<termNatorX> its gernal, well the keyboard was under a orange juice attack ^^
<evjunior09> stdin: well it works, but like on Camorama it only has a 1/2 screen. (same with Stickam.com)
<termNatorX> and i cant disable the keyboard in bios i allready checked that
<Jmanfoo> "/home/jmanfoo/gcc-2.3.6> make bootstrap > stdin"
<Jmanfoo> now poor old stdin is gonna be flooded with missing libraries
<hitmanWilly> termNatorX: you'd have to disable the kernel driver for a ps2 kbd, not sure where that is, tho
* stdin has ALL libs installed
<Jmanfoo> ln stdin /dev/null
<ardchoille> Why does the konqueror web browser show a webpage as html code instead of displaying as a web page?
<stdin> Jmanfoo: try it, see what happens :)
<Jmanfoo> lol
<termNatorX> well is there a guide
<termNatorX> somewhere online?
<stdin> ardchoille: have you put it in web browser mode?
<termNatorX> ive searched a bit but i couldnt find something usefull yet
<hitmanWilly> termNatorX: you could just try plugging in a usb one, it should work automatically
<termNatorX> well when i plugin the usb keyboard, the internal still press some random buttons :/
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, well that's just silly.. it's a web browser.. it's supposed to be in web browser mode.
<evjunior09> Anyone know how to install my Phillips SIC4750/27 Webcam with the CD-ROM
<hitmanWilly> termNatorX: oh, ok, i guess that's a problem then :P
<stdin> ardchoille: no, it's a file manager too...
<termNatorX> isnt there a way to disable a internal
<Jmanfoo> termNatorX, try rmmod drunk_typing
<Jmanfoo> j/k
<stdin> evjunior09: the cdrom has windows drivers/software, not for linux
<termNatorX> since linux still have to recognize hardware on bootup
<termNatorX> maybe there is a way to configure the keyboard layout, i mean instead of using for input ps2 use usb
<termNatorX> <.< jmanfoo ^^
<termNatorX> well i could try to unplug the keyboard on the latitude
<Jmanfoo> i wonder if termNatorX could redirect the actual ps2 device to null?
<termNatorX> but ive never opend a laptop before ^^
<Jmanfoo> oh its a laptop
<termNatorX> yes
<Jmanfoo> ouch
<hitmanWilly> it might be possible, just not sure how to do it
<termNatorX> well you can also disable a touchpad on a keyboard
<termNatorX> so why not the internal keyboard too?
<termNatorX> on a laptop
<Jmanfoo> i still think redirecting the device to nowheresville would work
<Jmanfoo> if you could determine which device it was
<hitmanWilly> like I said, i would just remove the ps2 driver from the kernel, but that's a major pain, esp on a buntu box
<termNatorX> hmm hmm
<termNatorX> in windows you can disable some ports with 3rd part tools
<termNatorX> 2k and xp
<termNatorX> 98 you can do it with dos
<hitmanWilly> plus, he wouldn't be able to change any options or make any selections in the grub menu
<termNatorX> iam shure in linux there must be a solution too, omg you cant loose to windowze on such a problem ^^
<Jmanfoo> how does linux treat a built-in keyboard, like a ps2?
<Biovore> ps2
<Biovore> you can technicaly disable it..
<Jmanfoo> i thought there was some kind of setting for disabled people that would ignore random keystrokes
<Biovore> thats in the gui only
<termNatorX> it isnt a problem
<termNatorX> if it works only in the gui
<termNatorX> i could make autologin to gui
<Jmanfoo> termNatorX look under the accessibility options, it should be there
<Jmanfoo> its called sticky keys or something
<Biovore> I know there is some weird feature like that in kde.  I always bugs me if I hold down the shift key for a long period of time
<termNatorX> major problem is i need first to make a precompiled version where i make something similar to microsoft unatanded installtion
<termNatorX> because i cant set any options on installing
<termNatorX> i even cant format my box
<termNatorX> so first i need a unatended installtion, where i doesnt need any keystrokes
<Jmanfoo> i installed kubuntu with just a mouse :)
<termNatorX> id did take me 1  hour to get into bios
<termNatorX> and page
<termNatorX> yes because you didnt had a keyboard
<termNatorX> that press random buttons
<termNatorX> even enter it does
<Jmanfoo> this is true
<cadavis> so i installed the nvidia driver and restarted X, but another program won't install because it can't find an OpenGL library, any ideas?
<termNatorX> well i think i try the hardware way
<termNatorX> maybe i dmg the laptop
<NickPresta> cadavis, which application and what is the error?
<termNatorX> but i think this is only solution <.<
<hitmanWilly> termNatorX: sounds pretty damaged already :P
<termNatorX> well only keyboard
<termNatorX> its a good laptop so i fear to loose it all :D
<termNatorX> its a dell! ^^
<leon_> hi
<NickPresta> !hi | leon_
<ubotu> leon_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Biovore> I have 2 dell laptops
<termNatorX> well but if it works in windowz, iam shure there is a way to workaround in linux too
<leon_> some1 uses spanish?
<cadavis> stepmania, error is:    configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<hitmanWilly> well, i'll refrain from insulting dell hw for the time being
<NickPresta> !es | leon_
<ubotu> leon_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cadavis> earlier today i did "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", "sudo nvidia-xconfig", ctrl+alt+backspace
<ubuntu_> hi
<cadavis> and the nvidia driver is working, i did glxinfo and direct rendering is Yes, so i can't figure the problem
<Biovore> !es
<ardchoille> Biovore: The bot hasn't come bqack yet
<termNatorX> http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-a-Laptop-Keyboard-from-a-Dell-Latitude-D505 <- haha
<termNatorX> man i love internet ^^
<robotgeek> Biovore: !kubuntu-es, maybe?
<robotgeek> !es
<robotgeek> damn ubotu, come back fast!
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NickPresta> lol
<hitmanWilly> gotta love the netsplit
<leon_> thanks}
<NickPresta> This channel went from 14 to 317. lol
<Biovore> rgr.. net split oramba
<stdin> you should have seen it in #ubuntu
<stdin> about 500 people
<hitmanWilly> lol
<NickPresta> yeah
<stdin> (500 parted)
<termNatorX> man
<termNatorX> iam still curious
<termNatorX> this looks easyer then it is
<RentonT> How do I disable X?
<termNatorX> who did change a keyboard on a laptop so far? ^^
<termNatorX> maybe share some experiance
* Jmanfoo resists the urge to say something very snide
<RentonT> Keyboard?
<stdin> RentonT: why do you need to?
<termNatorX> yes
<RentonT> I'm installing nvidia graphics drivers stdin
<RentonT> temNatorX: i know that the keyboards I believe are soldered into their slots once connected <_<
<stdin> RentonT: use the packages in the repos, NOT the download from nvidia
<rizwan> hello
<stdin> !nvidia | RentonT
<ubotu> RentonT: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> RentonT: you can do that from the repos without shutting X down
<Biovore> termNatorX: On most dell's there mylar ribbon connectors..
<RentonT> You can't just answer my question?
<termNatorX> RentonT: :/
<RentonT> or....mylar
<termNatorX> well
<termNatorX> then i need a better solution to my problem
<termNatorX> a software one
<stdin> RentonT: no, because then you'll have more trouble later, when you get a kernel upgrade you'll have no X at all
<Biovore> RentonT: log out.. and then press ctrl-alt-f1 to go to text console.. then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Biovore> that will kill X so the nvidia install will run
<Biovore> then start X back up with sudo apt-get install kdm start
<termNatorX> maybe i should use forums
<termNatorX> about that problem
<termNatorX> there should be a person, who can handle this problem ^^
<robotgeek> Biovore: maybe /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<RentonT> Thank you biovore
<stdin> Biovore: he's already gt kdm installed, so why install it twice?
<RentonT> no biovore is right
<termNatorX> iam the only one on earth where the internal keyboard of a laptop is damaged? ^^
<RentonT> it's start
<NickPresta> termNatorX, keeping your person to one line, what are you having trouble with?
<Biovore> he want so stop the service.. to he can run the nvidia install.. X need to not running..
<robotgeek> termNatorX: connect with an external keyboard, or ssh in :)
<Biovore> (installing nvidia's driver)
<Jmanfoo> Biovore: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Biovore> rgr.. that is your doing the kuntu way
<stdin> Biovore: no, you said "then start X back up with sudo apt-get install kdm start"
<Biovore> he install nvidia's driver..
<Assid> yllo
<termNatorX> well i post in forum so it is easyer to post my problem again ^^
<NickPresta> !pastebin | termNatorX
<ubotu> termNatorX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jmanfoo> anyone ever built glibc from scratch?
<Biovore> yup
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo: yeah
<Biovore> its part of making a compiler
<Biovore> ussualy
<Jmanfoo> i'm doing linux-from-scratch on my poor wife's computer, what a headache, glibc always effs me up every time
<hitmanWilly> heh...
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo: why not just use gentoo, a stage 1 install is basically the same thing :P
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<cadavis> the coolest part was being able to use the livecd while ubuntu was installing in the background
<lit3l> i go to radioblogclub.fr but that don't work :( what i need to make that work ?
<blekos> hello
<blekos> after the last update somg happened and could not log in to my /home partition
<blekos> i found out that my UUID had changed
<blekos> now i reinstalled the 7.04
<blekos> anyone had the same problem?
<blekos> i also tried the 7.10 but didnt have proper wireless support
<surgy> i know its the wrong channel but can someone help me with my code please? its cpp
<fkm> surgy: What's wrong with the #c++ channel?? Or is it a Kubuntu related question?
<surgy> fkm: nah they are not answering my question
<fkm> kk
<surgy>  why cant i use labels to jump through code from function to function? do i need them to be labeled as global or something? if so how? here's my source: http://rafb.net/p/c1dm2o84.html
<pawan> hi
<alyssa_> question, d3d and wine, do I need more drugs?
<surgy> yes
<pawan> how to download mp3 codec for amarok
<alyssa_> kinda thought so
<pawan> i am using the livecd
<alyssa_> says XFree86 yadda yadda missing on 0,0 I'm running xserver-xorg last I checked
<alyssa_> but I really wanna run eve and refuse to pay for windoze to slow my machine to a crawl
<surgy> !cedega alyssa_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedega alyssa_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<fkm> surgy: I'm no C++ programmer
<surgy> fkm: ok
<fkm> But I would think that goto doesn't exist in C++ or any similar language
<fkm> why not use while? I'm sure something like while or for exists in C(++)
<stdin> surgy: goto is in C++, but it's not "nice" code
<fkm> Ok, learned somthing new :)
<surgy> stdin: mind if i pm you? mind a bit of small chat?
<stdin> surgy: I'm sure you wouldn't get much out of me, I'm only 1/3 way through my book on C++ :p
<surgy> stdin: lol well whould you like to see my redesigned code to get rid of the goto statements? tell me your input?
<stdin> sure
<lit3l> hi again, i have download the latest flash plugin and when i click on it that ask to me what programme i use for open it ... what should i do ?
<stdin> lit3l: why not use the ubuntu package?
<lit3l> what it is ?
<lit3l> (i just start whith linux to day)
<stdin> !falsh | lit3l follow this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !flash | lit3l follow this
<ubotu> lit3l follow this: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stdin> rather
<lit3l> that all in inglish and i'm not verry good in inglish, i'm going to search in the french ubuntu web site
<lit3l> thx :)
<llutz> !fr | lit3l
<ubotu> lit3l: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lit3l> yes i'm at ubuntu-fr :)
<lit3l> Oh i see that not simple cause i'have an amd64   >.<
<albert> hi, i've successfully configured TwinView, but now my KDE desktop icons appear at the right screen instead of the left one. how can i fix this?
<ubuntu> need help to reinstall thr grub to get back ;y partition of linux
<payam> hello
<ubuntu> need help to reinstall thr grub to get back ;y partition of linux
<tarek> hi guys
<ubuntu> tarek: za is tab?
<tarek> i have a little problem with ubuntu and that is when im typing righ now, i takes some time that my typed letters appear on the screen
<Road_kill> nooooooo
<Road_kill> my sweet sweet Amarok doesn't load at all for some reason
<Road_kill> I want someone's opinion
<Road_kill> is it me, or does Google in Firefox/Konquerer seem alot less readable in KDE in comparison to GNOME?
<pawan> hi
<ubuntu> need help to reinstall thr grub to get back ;y partition of linux
<ubuntu> need help to reinstall thr grub to get back ;y partition of linux
<ubuntu> need help to reinstall the grub to get back my partition of linux
<Maxdamantus> GRUB is easy to reinstall.
<trekdanne> ubuntu: run grub-install
<trekdanne> ubuntu: should do it provided that your /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct
<pawan> whats up
<ubuntu> trekdanne: im on feisty on cd live grub install did not work.
<ubuntu> trekdanne: they give me this web site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but i dont understqnd
<Road_kill> Anyone have any idea how to get Kweather to work
<nmjohnso> i was wondering if there is a way to sync my kontact with my google calendar
<ubuntu> trekdanne: zat do i have to type if i got a grub promp?
<trekdanne> ubuntu: K menu -> System -> Konsole -> type: "sudo grub-install"
<trekdanne> ubuntu: you generally don't have to do it if you're /boot/grub/menu.lst is setup'ed
<rollo> how can i see what someone writes when using ssh (screen x) ????
<trekdanne> rollo: hmm what do you mean? are you running the server and wants to see what the clients do?
<OutsiderNZ> roar
<trekdanne> rollo: or are you trying to intercept ssh-traffic
<ubuntu> trekdanne: sudo grub in the konsole give me some msg.i didnt see it install anything
<trekdanne> ubuntu: hmm it should
<rollo> unning the server and wants to see what the clients do? trekdanne
<OutsiderNZ> How am I able to create a static IP?
<trekdanne> rollo: hmm can you explain a little more about your setup
<arun> Will Gutsy Gibbon be using KDE4?
<trekdanne> OutsiderNZ: ifconfig eth0 <ip>
<trekdanne> arun: probably not,
<raj> guys which is better ubuntu or kubuntu ...???
<trekdanne> raj: that's a matter of opinion
<trekdanne> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ubuntu> trekdanne: how can i show u za it give me like msg?
<ubuntu> raj: K
<ubuntu> for me
<raj> thx
<trekdanne> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rollo> trekdanne: my friend is using ssh to help me with this computer and i know i can watch what he is doing ... thought screen -x would be the command
<trekdanne> ubuntu: paste the output there, would you
<arun> trekdanne: will kde4 be out anytime soon? what file manager will gutsy use? what about desktop effects in gutsy?
<raj> well im confused i mean i am using ubuntu .... but i like kubuntu's KDE desktop .. can i get kubuntu on top of ubuntu and then switch back and forth?
<trekdanne> rollo: yea you're right that should work
<ubuntu> raj: fedora
<raj> fedora??
<trekdanne> raj: yes
<Road_kill> Can anyone help me with getting a weather program? Perhaps KWeather?
<Road_kill> I got its package
<arun> raj: you can
<trekdanne> raj: install the kubuntu-dektop package
<raj> i mean can i switch back and forth between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Road_kill> but how do i run it
<raj> trek .. if i did can then uninstalled it do i get ubuntu Gnome back?
<pawan> how to install camorama
<trekdanne> raj: you can select from the login menu "KDE or GNOME"
<arun> raj: yes, you can switch
<raj> okay thx guys
<raj> ill do that now
<bobox> hello
<trekdanne> !hi | bobox
<ubotu> bobox: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bobox> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment utiliser KDE 4 ?
<ubuntu> trekdanne: i dont understand the past bin
<llutz> !fr | bobox
<ubotu> bobox: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> trekdanne: You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<bobox> ok thank you
<trekdanne> ubuntu: ?
<trekdanne> ubuntu: strange
<Road_kill> bah! Can someone please help me with this? I installed KWeather. eg "sudo apt-get install kweather" but I don't know how to execute it!!!!! What do i do?
<Road_kill> never mind
<Road_kill> I just found
<Road_kill> out
<Road_kill> I am an idiot :)
<ubuntu> trekdanne: it give me that like errror after i paste.to send the msg u have to click paste?
<trekdanne> ubuntu: try a different paste bin. just google for "paste bin"
<llutz> rafb.net/paste
<ubuntu> trekdanne: this my first using a paste bin
<ubuntu> its not easy feisty just to install grub
<ubuntu> trekdanne: http://pastebin.com/d2c8758f9 i paste it there
<ubuntu> trekdanne: its the msg i got when i type sudo grub-install
<ubuntu> trekdanne: did u see it?//
<LoneShadow> !kcontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcontrol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> trekdanne: u there?
<emja> i've hunted google but haven't yet found a reasonable howto for kde/kubuntu and ssh-agent, etc. anyone know of one?
<LoneShadow> Whats the difference between App. & Themes -> Theme Manager and KDM Theme Manager ?
<LoneShadow> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LoneShadow> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<mikess1> Just reinstalled alsa with patches,still no sound:(
<Maxdamantus> LoneShadow, KDM is the desktop manager.
<Maxdamantus> The GUI based interface where you log in.
<mikess1> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mikess1> not supported
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: can u help me to reinstall my grub?
<Maxdamantus> ubuntu, run "grub" in the terminal.
<Maxdamantus> Oh, first find out what device you want to use.
<alyssa_> first find out why grub crapped out in the first place
<LoneShadow> Maxdamantus: isnt that the splash screen for login ?
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: its the name of my hdd i have to put?like i na;e it AQUARIUS
<Maxdamantus> LoneShadow, it's not a splash screen.
<Maxdamantus> ubuntu, is the boot partition the same as the root partition?
<Maxdamantus> LoneShadow, a splash screen is displayed when things are loading.
<LoneShadow> I installed Ubuntu Feisty and then installed KDE Desktop, not sure if my theme manager is fine
<Maxdamantus> Like when Kubuntu is booting, by default, it has a black screen, with blue writing saying "Kubuntu"
<Maxdamantus> LoneShadow, then you'll probably have GDM.
<Maxdamantus> Gnome Desktop Manager
<LoneShadow> I choose KDM to boot with
<LoneShadow> chose*
<Maxdamantus> It's still compatible with KDE, but KDE has options for KDM inside it.
<Maxdamantus> apt-get install kdm
<LoneShadow> I did "aptitude install kde-desktop"
<Maxdamantus> That's the K Desktop Environment.
<Maxdamantus> KDM is the K Desktop Manager
<Maxdamantus> You don't need it, GDM will work with it.
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: dont understand.all i know is my hdd for feisty is adenicio thats the name of my linux hdd my xp name aquarius
<Maxdamantus> ubuntu, so you want a dual boot between XP and Linux?
<LoneShadow> KDM got installed along with KDE-Desktop
<LoneShadow> let me try relogging
<LoneShadow> brb
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: yes i reinstall xp so the grub is gone
<Maxdamantus> I can help you getting GRUB to work with Linux. Havn't booted XP in GRUB though, but I think there's an example in the default installation.
<Maxdamantus> df | grep /
<Maxdamantus> Look at the first line.
<Maxdamantus> And tell me what's after the first "/dev/" part.
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: nothing it just got / for the first line
<Maxdamantus> Nothing like:
<Maxdamantus> /dev/sdb7              24G   17G  6.2G  73% /
<Maxdamantus> ?
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: nothing for the first line.but the others have
<ubuntu> 1% /var/run
<ubuntu> 1% /var/lock
<ubuntu> 2% /proc/bus/usb
<ubuntu> 2% /dev
<ubuntu> 0% /dev/shm
<ubuntu> 6% /lib/modules/2.6.20-8-ge
<Maxdamantus> Ok, just do df -h
<Maxdamantus> And see if you can see what "/" is.
<mikess1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473425&highlight=toshiba
<Maxdamantus> Oh. You're on the LiveCD.
<mikess1> ^^ above fix did not work,,A200
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: nothing still
<Maxdamantus> ls /dev/sd*
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: it keep givin me error when i paste
<Maxdamantus> Put a space before the /
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> paste/dev/sda1             234G  223G   11G  96% /media/SWISNIFE1
<Maxdamantus> runlevelten, he means a single lined output.. Most likely.
<runlevelten> <ubuntu> 1% /var/run<ubuntu> 1% /var/lock<ubuntu> 2% /proc/bus/usb<ubuntu> 2% /dev<ubuntu> 0% /dev/shm<ubuntu> 6% /lib/modules/2.6.20-8-ge <-- this is a flood.
<Maxdamantus> ubotu, is that the XP or Linux partition?
<ubuntu> sorry
<Maxdamantus> ls /media/SWISNIFE1
<runlevelten> np - just use pastebin, innit :)
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: no its my external hdd
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Maxdamantus> Then I don't think you have any other drives inside the box.
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: should i mount the xp partition?
<Maxdamantus> Generally, external HDs have lower priority, therefore are numbered after the IDE ones.
<Maxdamantus> ubuntu, no, mount the Linux partition.
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: ok its mount
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: now?
<Maxdamantus> Ok, what's the device?
<Maxdamantus> /dev/(something)
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: dev/hdb1
<Maxdamantus> Run "grub"
<Maxdamantus> Then, inside that, try typing "root (hd1,0)"
<illriginal> can anyone help me to get my bluetooth usb adapter to work, please?
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: in the konsole i have to type grub then press enter then rite root hdb1?
<tobias> ubuntu: you got to wirte "grub" in the konsole, press enter then type "root (hd1,0) and press enter again
<Maxdamantus> You got the first part correct.
<Maxdamantus> root (hd1,0)
<Maxdamantus> And if it doesn't output any errors, then do "setup (hd1,0)"
<ubuntu> nothing happen
<tobias> what does it echo ?
<ubuntu> ???
<Maxdamantus> It shouldn't echo anything.
<ubuntu> echo?
<Maxdamantus> Unless it generates an error.
<tobias> Maxdamantus: thats what I wanted to know
<tobias> ;)
<Maxdamantus> Now do "setup (hd1,0)"
<Maxdamantus> And it should say it's doing stuff.
<Maxdamantus> And hopefully won't come up with an error.
<ubuntu> done succeeded
<ubuntu> its that all?
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: i got that error in 2 lines
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus:
<ubuntu> Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1,0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<ubuntu> .lst "... succeeded
<ubuntu> that came out good
<Maxdamantus> Try booting.. See if GRUB loads.. It probably won't be configured to boot Kubuntu though, so you'll need to come back here for help with that.
<Maxdamantus> Make sure you take out the CD and other bootable media.
<Maxdamantus> But just see if the GRUB boot menu comes up.
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: so i have to restart the pc then?
<Maxdamantus> Yes.
<Maxdamantus> Wait
<ubuntu> lol
<Maxdamantus> First quit GRUB, to make sure nothing bad happens.
<Maxdamantus> I think the command is "quit" or "exit"
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu> it gone back to that
<ubuntu> restart now?
<rc-1> how do i install a .deb?
<ubuntu> rc-1: right clic the deb ther is an option to install
<Maxdamantus> rc-1, if you want to do it from the command line, cd to the directory it's in.
<Maxdamantus> Then "sudo dpkg -i <file>"
<rc-1> ah ok thanks, (there wasnt the graphical option)
<Maxdamantus> I think you don't include the ".deb" in the file name.
<tobias> rc-1: yes there is
<Maxdamantus> Graphical options are ftl.
<tobias> still they are there
<Maxdamantus> Often, it doesn't show std(err|out)
<tobias> well I just like typing the whole thing out, so I never use it either
<Maxdamantus> Lol. I've usually got about 15 terminals open in Konsole. ^_^
<Maxdamantus> 2 for remote shells, about 3 for my Gentoo box through SSH, a few for different PHP projects, one for mplayer.. The rest are reserved for whatever I need to do.
<tobias> I always got around 3-4 in my yakuake - no need for more ;o
<malqos> hi
<tobias> hi malqos
<malqos> anyone from poland?
<Maxdamantus> And I'm having file problems with Konqueror, and other file browsers in KDE.
<Maxdamantus> It only seems to be showing files from before a specific date.
<illriginal> can someone help me with my Bluetooth issue?
<Maxdamantus> However, I can see them in the terminal.
<Maxdamantus> $ ls -lh phpbnc.php
<Maxdamantus> -rw-r--r-- 1 maxdamantus maxdamantus 5.2K 2007-08-14 18:16 phpbnc.php
<Maxdamantus> That doesn't show in Kedit, Konqueror, and Kate.
<Maxdamantus> "The file or folder file:///68gig/home/maxdamantus/php/phpbnc.php does not exist."
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup and im getting stuck...
<illriginal> im getting stuck at the connect step... and I really need help with this.. please.
<runlevelten> Maxdamantus: Are you using locate:// or something?
<runlevelten> *locate:/
<Maxdamantus> runlevelten, no.
<Maxdamantus> Wait.. It works now.. Somehow.
<illriginal> jesus man... where the heck are all the old skool people
<malqos> i have problem with  adept manager, how can i close it? i restart my computer and nothing, stil the same: sun-java5-jdk
<Maxdamantus> Ah. I see what's happened.
<malqos> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<malqos> what can i do?
<runlevelten> Maxdamantus: What is it?
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<stdin> !aptfix | malqos, try this
<ubotu> malqos, try this: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* runlevelten notes that inquiring minds like to know
<malqos> thanks
<Maxdamantus> I used to have my /home and /tmp as a symlink to /68gig/home and /68gig/tmp
<Maxdamantus> And then I moved them to the root partition.
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but I'm gettin stuck when I try to connect.. can someone PLEASE help me.
<Maxdamantus> And KDE seems to be still treating "~" as /68gig/home/maxdamantus/
<Maxdamantus> Rather than /home/maxdamantus
<runlevelten> Aha.
<Maxdamantus> Xd
<stdin> check in: system settings > about me > paths
<stdin> Maxdamantus: ^
<Maxdamantus> Yea, I found that.
<illriginal> am i on ignore or something <,<
<Maxdamantus> After I realised that ~ shouldn't be pointing to /68gig/....
<Maxdamantus> God damn it.
<stdin> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Maxdamantus> I'm lying in my bed, and keep accidentally pressing my foot against the wall.
<Maxdamantus> And I can feel chunks of the wall falling away.
<Maxdamantus> Feels very rotten.
<illriginal> <
<illriginal> o.O
<Maxdamantus> Should probably get that checked out.
<ubuntu__> ola
<illriginal> I can see that my bluetooth sees my cell phone: illriginal@illriginal:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:1B:52:9A:32:F7Can't get device information: Success
<ubuntu__> tengo un problema
<ubuntu__> alguien me puede ayudar?
<illriginal> but what does "can't get device information: success
<illriginal> esto pinche cabrones no ayuden a una persona bro.
<stdin> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> necesito ayuda me pueden ayudar
<illriginal> trata #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu__> nadie me ayuda..:(
<jaba__vg> alguien me ayuda???
<jaba__vg> plz
<jaba__vg> eske con windows me cargue el grub y ahora toy con kubunto live cd como ago para entrar en linux?
<stdin> jaba__vg:  Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda
<jaba__vg> ai no ai nadie!
<jaba__vg> ayudaaaaa!
<jaba__vg> joder
<jaba__vg> ke me ayude alguien
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Why is it not possible to see the volumecontroll in VLC in Kubuntu?
<runlevelten> x_link: there's a #videolan channel.
<runlevelten> :)
<malqos> one more time ubotu thakns, i did something else but right now everything is working
<malqos> :)
<x_link> runlevelten: he ok
<ksivaji> i have general question,if i enter a link that point my yahoo account inbox in address bar i am not getting inbox page instead i get login page ,anyone know how it works ?
<phayz> having downloaded several packages offline, what's the best way of having them installed locally instead of from remote repos?
<ksivaji> runlevelten stdin : ?
<runlevelten> ksivaji: that would be yahoo's choice, I presume.
<stdin> ksivaji: probably because you have to login?
<ksivaji> ya i know i have to login. how it works ?
<runlevelten> years ago, it became clear that links to people's mail inboxes should require proper authentication.
<runlevelten> heh
<runlevelten> ksivaji: Doesn't kwallet log you in automatically?
<ksivaji> runlevelten ho  understand my situation ,i want to use such tech in my project
<ksivaji> that is why i am asking you
<runlevelten> you want to do the same thing on your website?
<stdin> only someone with your username/password can access your yahoo mail
<ksivaji> yes
<stdin> ah
<runlevelten> well when it's suitably built up, you'll be able to test for whether the user is authenticated.
<runlevelten> by the time you've got that far, it will be clear to you how to turf them to a login page if they aren't authenticated :)
<stdin> you can use squirrelmail for a webmail site
* stdin has never used it tho
<S4MM1> What is the best NES/C64 tracker for (k)ubuntu?
<runlevelten> Yeah, if it's a webmail site you're building, a canned solution may be for the best.
<chat_> hi
<S4MM1> chat_: You swe? :)
<runlevelten> S4MM1: like an audio sequencer, or another thing?
<runlevelten> for the other thing, not kubuntu-specific.
<S4MM1> audio
<S4MM1> What is the best NES/C64 tracker for ubuntu then?
<S4MM1> =P
<runlevelten> I don't know anything about the audio editing thing. I presume they allow you to synthesise right to an emulated sid chip and stuff?
<runlevelten> That would be cool. I loved the sid chip.
<S4MM1> yes
<S4MM1> sid :P
<S4MM1> Is there any .sid player for ubuntu..?
<malqos> i  have kde 3.5.6 on kubuntu 7.04. can someone help me in instalation kde 3.5.7?
<stdin> malqos: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<malqos> thanks
<DexterF> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey
<DexterF> want to make a video dvd ready for standalone players. i got a couple of VOB an one IFO file, where do I go from here?
<zubian> how do you check what version u have?
<trekdanne> hmm what do you guys think of krita (compared to gimp)
<RadiantFire> trekdanne: with the exception of the text insertion, I find it better
<nosrednaekim> trekdanne: hmmm its OK.... better because its QT, but also slightly harder to use
<RadiantFire> trekdanne: but I've never done very much with it, but the few things I had to do, were easier and faster
<RadiantFire> i dunno,I like the fact its all in one window
<trekdanne> RadiantFire: hmm ok ill have a look
<RadiantFire> trekdanne: the one thing I do know, Krita supports "high end" color spaces much better than the gimp, but appears to have fewer file output options
<trekdanne> RadiantFire: "high end"
<trekdanne> ?
<runlevelten> krita isn't where I need it to be yet. :(
<runlevelten> I'd love to be using it.
<RadiantFire> trekdanne: all kinds of different color spaces and converting between them, I'm don't know much about this stuff, but it does ltos of other stuff besides normal RBG and CKY and can convert between them
<RadiantFire> the 2.0 looks nifty with all the like natural paint drying stuff
<BluesKaj> howdy all :0
<runlevelten> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi runleveltenl
<BluesKaj> KB is acting up...or I'm not awake yet
<BluesKaj> 1st cuppa java should fix me up :)
<BluesKaj> KDE4 won't install due to dependency hell , but it doesn't tell which ones will break or are needed :(
<nosrednaekim> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<BluesKaj> I tried both apt and adept with bad results , so i hope when KDE4 is officially launched that my setup can accomodate it.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: try aptitude....
<BluesKaj> wonder if it could be my xorg file
<BluesKaj> oh yeah nosrednaekim, forgot to mention , I tried aptitude first
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<BluesKaj> maybe kde4 doesn't mate well with the modded and patched fglrx driver I'm using
<aguitel> how i make backup for xorg.conf file?
<nosrednaekim> i;m running it with fglrx.... I don't hink that woul cause dependency problems. are you upgrading an old version?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel:
<GliderMike> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<nosrednaekim> "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<aguitel> to lines?
<Maxdamantus> Just enter that into the terminal.
<Maxdamantus> And enter your password if prompted.
<aguitel> ok
<nosrednaekim> one or the other aguitel...
<GliderMike> exactly, we happened to both respond at the same time
<deathroll_> people
<deathroll_> i need help
<deathroll_> i saw that  my friend has a tool
<deathroll_> a program that shows him free ram memory
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim i'm running the 8.35.5-x86.x86_64 fglrx from whoopie.gmxhome.de/linux/patches
<deathroll_> and processor memory
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,how i restore ?
<deathroll_> how can i open that in my ubuntu /
<nosrednaekim> doubt that the problem
<Maxdamantus> Processor memory?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<aguitel> thanks
<Maxdamantus> deathroll,
<Maxdamantus> That information is obtained from the file at /proc/meminfo
<Maxdamantus> Programs just parse that file.
<Maxdamantus> And there are many programs out there that do it.
<Maxdamantus> One is ksysguard, which should be included with KDE.
<JohnFlux> deathroll: press ctrl+esc
<Maxdamantus> JohnFlux, sometimes that shortcut is assigned to open the menu. :P
<Maxdamantus> Usually, if ctrl + esc doesn't do it, then ctrl + alt + del will.
<Tuxux> Lafedssa
<JohnFlux> Maxdamantus: it should be alt+f1  to open the menu
<JohnFlux> by default
<Maxdamantus> On the default installation of Kubuntu KDE perhaps.
<Maxdamantus> But alot of the time, people choose KDE to assign shortcuts similar to Windows.
<Maxdamantus> Which includes ctrl + esc for menu, and ctrl + alt + del
<Maxdamantus> For ksysguard*
<robinson> klobster, youawake?
<JohnFlux> Maxdamantus: oh, okay
<robinson> klobster: you helped me last night with "sherwin"'s LTmodem issue by providing me with a script to automate the creation of a symlink to /dev/modem
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,i have error some times when i start a program for example adept it NOT start ,but for the second time it work
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: thats a KDESU bug no oubt.
<robinson> just wanted to know how to undo that in case we buy a hardware modem
<robinson> would i simply delete the script from /etc/init.d ?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: does it only happen to apps that require you to enter your password
<nosrednaekim> ?
<aguitel> what does means?
<aguitel> yes
<aguitel> yes
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: yeah,thats the KDEsu bug.
<aguitel> how i fix this
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: wait for gutsy :)
<aguitel> who is gutzy ?
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<aguitel> ook
<aguitel> nosrednaekim,do you have same problem?
<BluesKaj> trying synaptic with kde4
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: occasionally
<aguitel> what is kde4?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<Maxdamantus> It's the KDE after KDE3.9
<nosrednaekim> ^^thats a bit old
<nosrednaekim> Maxdamantus: not true :)
<Maxdamantus> Well, 3.5 then
<Maxdamantus> Or whatever it is.
<aguitel> nosrednaekim,i think Beryl is not working well
<aguitel> what do you thinK?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: I think you need to be a bit more specific
<robinson> if i added a script to be run at startup and updated rc.d, how would i remove it? is deleting the script enough?
<aguitel> nosrednaekim,when Beryl is running ,more errors in the system happens
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: oh.
<Artimus> can anyone else get to Slashdot or osuosl.org right now?
<aguitel> Beryl have bugs?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus: yep
<Artimus> ...  uh oh
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: oh yeah...
<Artimus> Somehow, I've lost access to half the internet.
<Lynoure> Artimus: traceroute to check out where it fails
<harmental80> hey guys...is there an official irc open office channel?
<nosrednaekim>  /. is the whole internet
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: 1/2 slashdot 1/2 porn?
<Zombie> Assistance with Xorg screen resolution issue?
<nosrednaekim> heck no.. I don't do that stuff
<robinson> harmental80:  open office channel is   #Openoffice.org
<nosrednaekim> Zombie:  go ahead
<robinson> that is on irc.freenode.net
<Zombie> I'm attempting to add support for some odd resolutions to my configuration.
<Zombie> Particular
<Zombie> Particularly
<Zombie> 300x240 and 400x300
<Zombie> But something is a miss.
<harmental80> robinson: thx!
<Artimus> Lynoure: Traceroute reports "unknown host" in both cases.  A working website works (slowly)
<aguitel> nosrednaekim,when gutzy is comming i need to reinstall or just to upgrade the system ?
<Lynoure> Artimus: then you dns server is lacking
<Artimus> Lynoure: I guess I'll switch back to my ISP's servers.  I've been using Level3's DNS because my ISP tampers with their's
<nosrednaekim> !gusty | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: It is spelt guTSy :)
<Lynoure> Artimus: use both?
<aguitel> ok
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Zombie> My xrandr reports different configureions than xorg.conf
<Zombie> If that makes sense
<Artimus> Yeah, Gutsy didn't fair so well on my box...
<Artimus> broken apt dependencies, no thanks
<hydrogen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Zombie> Anyone else?
<Zombie> Help?
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: those are kinda low resolutions for running kubutnu.
<nosrednaekim> mind me asking why you need them?
<Zombie> Certain applications need them in full screen mode.
<GliderMike> @Manchicken:  Sorry to hear your Dell woes (saw the blog).  I just ordered a desktop from them and it shipped ahead of schedule.
<sito> amarok 2 is avaliable?
<Artimus> There's an Amarok 2?
<nosrednaekim> sito: is it available now?
<nosrednaekim> where?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus: yep.. for KDE4
<sito> for kde3 no?
<Artimus> I look forward to trying it out.  It'd be nice to not have to use a postgresql database with my music collection.  I hope they've improved the SQLite performance
<nosrednaekim> sito: you're going to need all the KDE4 libraries
<sito> ok nosrednaekim thanks for your information
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim,well tried synaptic ...it seemed to install ok, then when i reopened synaptic , received the fix broken pkges message which I dutifully followed , then it installed another kde4 libfile , but still no kde4 at the login . KDE4 resides in the /usr/lib/kde4 file but it has no configure file
<nosrednaekim> you have to do some manual stuff, look on the kubuntu page.
<Zombie> nosrednaekim: Hello?
<nosrednaekim> sorry, didn't see your message... please include my name in the messages.
<nosrednaekim> and i'll include your's, Zombie ;)\
<daftman> hi does anyone know how to restore the default kubuntu font setting?
<daftman> i've tried installing msfont but now it suck
<bonzai> hi
<nosrednaekim> daftman:  I think there is a "defualts"button in the font configurator
<bonzai> I have a question?
<Lynoure> daftman: press the little "defaults" button
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: no clue actually... go to #xorg
<bonzai> about Jabber
<nosrednaekim> bonzai: ok
<Lynoure> Occasionally, namely at the startup of konsole I get wrong font as my default font. It claims still to be ShareTech Mono but actually is something horrible, not matching any of the fonts in konsole's font selection. Same happens if I set the same font in KDE settings.
<bonzai> Gmail for jabber is good ? or is it better to use im.apnic.org?
<Lynoure> Any idea what could fix this?
<nosrednaekim> bonzai: gtalk is fine.. thats what I use
<daftman> i think I accidentally delete my fonts.conf in etc/fonts/
<daftman> is there anyway to get it back?
<Zombie> nosrednaekim: Where does KIUbuntu save its Xorg configuration?
<bonzai> thanks you nosrednaekim
<Zombie> nosrednaekim: Where does KUbuntu save its Xorg configuration?
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zombie> The issue is my xrandr and xorg.xconf say two different things.
<bonzai> is gtalk used with kopete
<nosrednaekim> hmm.
<nosrednaekim> like I said... its an issue for #xorg.
<Zombie> xrandr says acceptable resolutioons are 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480
<nosrednaekim> bonzai: you can.
<Zombie> but xorg.conf lists the only modeline as 1200x800
<bonzai> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Zombie:  like I said... its an issue for #xorg.
<RurouniJones> I have always thought that xorg should be mings brother. "I am Emperor Xorg!"
<BluesKaj> I got plasma to show up on the desktop , but it promptly crashed ...kde4 defintely not ready for my setup
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you shoul really check out some of the apps... like konsole
<nosrednaekim> and kate
<nosrednaekim> and ocular
<BluesKaj> not going any further for fear of breaking stuff that already runs fine :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you can't break anything.
<steven> :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: seriously... everything is separated
<BluesKaj> konsole ? ..i use it a lot , what's different?
<BluesKaj> I use kate a lot as well
<BluesKaj> I don't understand what you mean , nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: kde4 doesn't touch kde3
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: inline search.... and some other stuff.
<hydrogen_> and its all still in a state of brokenness
<BluesKaj> yeah , Iknow they kde3 & 4 are supposed to exist sise by side in kdm , but the export commands on the http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php page didn't work or i don't understand the instructions . Altho . I'm sure i followed them to the letter  :(
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: error messages?
<stdin> BluesKaj: what went wrong? (and Hi)
<DaveTheAve> Hello, I'm getting a little upset with my system. Every time I attempt to load Thunderbird, it attempts to load than never shows up. It worked yesteday, and I have done numerous restarted and updated the system.
<mc|dads> Anybody set up auto-scan for clamav on dapper?
<DaveTheAve> restarted = restarts*
<mc|dads> I'm building a backup server for my dad, and I thought it'd be a good idea if I had automatic scans running.
<stdin> DaveTheAve: try starting it from konsole, you may get some useful information back
<BluesKaj> editing the /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop file for one ..wasn't allowed access or it's blank
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  its in /usr/share/xsessions
<BluesKaj> hi stdin, well, i'll try to install KDE4 another time .. facing a bit of a deadline this morning , so I'll have to wait till tomorrow ...I've already removed KDE4
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<stdin> DaveTheAve: well thank you for the flood of IMs :P we have a site for that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so everyone can see
<nosrednaekim> BRB.... rebooting into gutsy
<DaveTheAve> stdin: thought that would have been simplier; sorry
<Ozoned> morning, Does anyone here know how to set the monitor res?
<Ozoned> System has reset to 640x480 and sysadmin gui will not show a higher res setting, thx
<stdin> BluesKaj: well, I'll probably be here when you try :P so we'll see then
<stdin> Ozoned: system settings > Display
<Ozoned> stdin: Thanks, are u referring to the menu gui?
<stdin> Ozoned: yeah, in the Kmenu
<Ozoned> stdin: K, problem is, it does not allow a setting higher than 640x480...
<stdin> Ozoned: take a look at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> DaveTheAve: what version of thunderbird and kubuntu do you have ?
<Ozoned> stdin: thx, I take a dekko
<hydrogen_> I somehow broke the command on konsole that tells you what package contains a given program if its not installed
<DaveTheAve> Thunderbird 2 and Gusty
<hydrogen_> whenever I type in a command thats not installed it segfaults
<BluesKaj> ok, thx nosrednaekim, stdin :)
<hydrogen_> what program is it that does this?
<DaveTheAve> stdin: Thunderbird 2 and Gusty
<nosrednaekim> NP
<stdin> DaveTheAve: you'll find better help in #ubuntu+1 then
<DaveTheAve> stdin: thank you
<BluesKaj> later gents
<nosrednaekim> bye
<stdin> hydrogen_: it's the file in /etc/bash_command_not_found that gets sourced by bash
<ksivaji> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nosrednaekim> and a piece of crap.. they forgot that vital component.. :)
<stoned> I have amd64 and 32bit firefox/java/flash per the wiki page for ubuntu
<stoned> I now need another documation for installing nspluginwrapper to get flash in konqueror
<stoned> please advise
<stoned> documentation*
<stoned> anyone?
<stdin> stoned: nspluginwrapper isn't officially supported (yet?), there is some info on the ubuntu forums, like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<nosrednaekim> eh it worked for me with firefox.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: see !WorksForMe :p
<nosrednaekim> yeah yeah...
<nosrednaekim> but its not dangerous.
<nosrednaekim> like automatix
<stdin> didn't say it was, just said it's not supported yet
<drif> is there some cpu benchmark util such superpi?
<stdin> drif: I know of one called "stress"
<Zombie> nosrednaekim: Had no effect on anything.,
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: what didn't?
<Zombie> Editing Xorg.conf
<Zombie> I restarted the X Server and it ignored the changes I made.
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: hmmm.
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: di you add modelines or something?
<Zombie> Yse,
<drif> stdin: does it just stress-test or give some result to compare to?
<nosrednaekim> Zombie: no clue what the problem is... did you ask on #xorg?
<nosrednaekim> !resolution | Zombie
<ubotu> Zombie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zombie> Internal Server Error
<nosrednaekim> huh?
<stdin> drif: think it just stress tests, not sure
<nosrednaekim> drif: geekbench
<Nerdo> Hello
<drif> nosrednaekim: on repositories?
<stdin> drif: take a  look at this thread, it has a couple http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133348
<drif> stdin: thanks
<nosrednaekim> drif: not sure
<Alloosh> hi all, I use quanta plus for web development, do you suggest any others?
<stdin> !html
<drif> stdin: great, superpi is for linux also
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<DexterF> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nosrednaekim> Alloosh: nvu
<drif> stdin: that way I can do better comparison
<DexterF> bugger
<runlevelten> Alloosh: I use bluefish and emacs too. Also, kate is superb at smartly folding and highlighting pages that use multiple languages, and will edit them in place over ssh, ftp whatever much more nicely than bluefish.
<DexterF> i want to move feisty to an lvm - pointers? lvm setup all fine, but how do I make it boot?
<Alloosh> runlevelten: my web development environment contains 23 languages, and I store language in DB, just wanted to know what you guys find comfortable to work with, I work with php, so I will need many many files opened at once.
<runlevelten> I meant different language syntaxes. ie kate understands how to highlight and fold a page of xhtml, javascript and php properly.
<runlevelten> for php, bluefish and kate should do nicely. :)
<runlevelten> also, keep quanta for the fast css editing.
* runlevelten uses emacs a lot too, but leaves that at your discretion.
<Alloosh> installing bluefish now, what is the command to get kate I tried sudo apt-get install kate, but didnt work
<runlevelten> I would assume you already have it, seeing as you're running kde
<Alloosh> yes Iam running KDE and Gnome and also Xsfe, but its not there
<nosrednaekim> Alloosh: try running it from the comman line
<runlevelten> make sure you switch on the intellisense-type thing and tabs through plugins.
<runlevelten> Alloosh: most useful apps are removed from menus by default in ubuntu. Don't ask me why.
<nosrednaekim> "kate"
<nosrednaekim> and the package name is kate
<runlevelten> try alt f2 kate
<Alloosh> ok, I think i got it, but I dont see code highlights.
<runlevelten> Kate starts out as a plain editor. All plugins (just switch 'em on :) )
<stoned> stoned> i generated the public rsa keys, copied it to authorized keys on the server, so far so good
<stoned> 10:31 <          stoned> I generated the keys on server, and copied them to authorized_keys2 on the client, but i can't do passworless login from server to client
<stoned> it still asks for password
<stoned> please advise
<Alloosh> yes I see that
<stoned> i got passwordless logins from client to server, however, I did the same method, but I can't get passwordless login from server to client
<stoned> sorry for the paste but i didn't want to type out the problem again ;)
<stoned> and kubuntu didn't install ssh server by default also, i had to manually install it
<Alloosh> how to install NVU
<stoned> Alloosh: I use bluefish
<stoned> :)
<Alloosh> I have it also, but trust me, doing what iam doing I need more than 2 programs at once
<stoned> stdin: my good man, you must know, if you can advise me that would be great.  I don't konw where to start troubleshooting
<Zombie> This isnm't working.
<stdin> stoned: huh? know what?
<stdin> stoned: ssh?
<stoned> yessir
<stoned> nevermind
<stdin> stoned: how did you copy the key?
<stoned> i figured it out
<stdin> ok :P
<stoned> I accidentally forgot to put /.ssh/
<stoned> it got copied to /home/stoned
<stoned> instead of /home/stoned/.ssh
<stoned> haha
<Zombie> I restarted the X Server and it still ignored the changes I made.
<stdin> stoned: I use ssh-copy-id :) nice and easy
<trakinas> hey guys
<trakinas> has anyone ever installed and configured SDLMame + Wah!Cade
<trakinas> ?
<Cyynic> morning
<kilomang> how can i change permissions of mounted hard drives?
<kilomang> "Others" cant view it
<stoned> stdin: i'll read about it
<kilomang> i try chmodding it 755, but it doesnt stay.
<stoned> 755 is evil
<stoned> why would you ever do 755
<kilomang> dunno, someone here told me to
<kilomang> point is, it doesnt stay
<stoned> they might as well have said 777
<stoned> lol ok let me see
<stdin> permissions for mount are set in fstab
<stoned> try -o rw,umask=blahblahblah
<stoned> etc. etc
<kilomang> wheres fstab again?
<stoned> or in fstab, right after partition type, you have options
<stoned>  it is in /etc/fstab
<kilomang> media/sda3     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<kilomang> whats 007?
<kilomang> other than james bond
<maverick> does anybosy know how to get LAN hosts list from terminal??
<maverick> anybody*
<stoned> other than a host scan on subnet, no
<stoned> i don't anyway
<kilomang> what umask do i need? :/
<stdin> kilomang: "007" would translate to "770"
<kilomang> 755 would be readable to "others" ?
<maverick> stoned: tell me how to host scan on subnet
<stoned> maverick: any security auditing tool
<vgcat> halo
<tobias> hi vgcat
<maverick> stoned: you mean Dsniff , etterca ??
<maverick> ettercap*
<trakinas> !alsa VIA AC97 Audio Controller
<stoned> well not those per se
<vgcat> WHAT'Z UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!
<maverick> stoned: i thought there's something like the net command in windows
<vgcat> :))
<stoned> maverick: im not sure
<kilomang> can i just remove the umask?
<stoned> try umask=000
<kilomang> how do i restart fstab
<kilomang> init.d/fstab reload?
<kilomang> o_O
<stoned> sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<stoned> for auto dev
<vgcat> hey, do you know ppl ho to instal a ati radeon 9200 se on ubuntu 7.04?
<stoned> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kilomang> umount: /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs: device is busy
<stoned> vgcat: there ya go
<kilomang> umount: /dev: device is busy
<kilomang> is that bad?
<stoned> no
<stoned> its ok
<vgcat> ubotu thx;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> i like to append ,auto in my fstab on my devices i use
<vgcat> ubotu your a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kilomang> hah
<tobias> vgcat: yes he is
<kilomang> now it stuck
<kilomang> lets see if it stays
<vgcat> :))
<runlevelten> whose a bot?
<runlevelten> my a bot?
<vgcat> bot
<vgcat> !bot
<vgcat> BOU
<vgcat> lol
<tobias> he doesnt like you obviously :s
<tobias> ^_
<stoned> I always wanted to grow up and be a spambot
<vgcat> lol
<kilomang> what th hell
<kilomang> the whole contents of my sda3 doesnt appear anymore
<vgcat> LALALALA
<vgcat> hey, do you know ppl ho to instal a ati radeon 9200 se on ubuntu 7.04?
<tobias> vgcat: you already got the answer?
<stoned> vgcat: and you alrady thanked the bot
<tobias> !
<vgcat> the bot is down, i repeat the bot is down
<stoned> so you can't deny that you saw the answer
<tobias> ...
<tobias> the bot isnt down
<kilomang> does chmod -R delete everything?
<tobias> and the URL he posted is still working
<vgcat> UAAAAAAAAAAAA
<tobias> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vgcat> this tip is gay
<llutz> don't feed the troll, kick him
<tobias> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vgcat> i dont uderstand a shet from this
<setkeh> the people in #fedora are idiots
<vgcat> YEA
<vgcat> :))
<vgcat> :)))))
<vgcat> setkeh is a bot too?:)))))0
<tobias> vgcat: get your driver-installer on amd.ati.com
<tobias> and install it
<tobias> thats the whole thing ~
<vgcat> tobias you think im a newb/
<vgcat> ?
<setkeh> they try to tell me stuff i already know and take me for an idiot because i am new to linux
<setkeh> i know what im doing whn it comes to downloading
<vgcat> =))))))))) GOOD BOY SETKEH :)))))))))))))00
<tobias> someone feels like using his op-powers?
<setkeh> O_o lol @ cg
<kilomang> stoned, somethings wrong here
<setkeh> vgcat: *
<kilomang> stoned,  now i cant see anything inside my mounted drives
<stoned> that sucks
<vgcat> OLEAO
<vgcat> WOHOOOOO
<kilomang> maybe i need to reboot or something..
<japaya> how do you install the mp3 support for amarok when the auto update keeps crashing? :)
<stoned> kilomang: no
<vgcat> :))
<stoned> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tobias> kilomang: try putting back your drive in the hard-case and connect it to your pc. You really shouldnt open your hd :o
<vgcat> WOW THIS CHEAT IS FUN!
<setkeh> LOL
<vgcat> ubotu
<vgcat> what'z up bot
<kilomang> ill try a reboot anyways
<kilomang> just to see if my mounted stuff isnt deleted
<vgcat> =)))))))))))000
<vgcat> IM MAD:)))0
<Cyynic> vgcat: you may also want to try out Envy
<vgcat> what'z that?
<vgcat> Cyynic
<vgcat> WTF IS ENVY?
<vgcat> CYYNIC YOUR A BOT?
<Cyynic> vgcat: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Cyynic> vgcat: wow, finding the link and helping you out is leaving me so fulfilled
<vgcat> Hey CYYNIC
<vgcat> Your bot memory is overloaded
<vgcat> I have a ATI Grafic board
<vgcat> Lol
<Cyynic> vgcat: look at the damn thing, it installs ATI too
<vgcat> And you give me nVidia tips
<vgcat> :))
<runlevelten> vgcat: Do you have any problem that you want help with, or not?
<vgcat> k thx ppl
<Cyynic> vgcat: and grow up a biyt
<vgcat> but you can help me whit this damn thing?
<vgcat> cyynib
<vgcat> cyynic
<tobias> vgcat: the easiest way (imo) is the way I discribed you
<vgcat> k
<tobias> amd.ati.com -> download your driver -> install it
<tobias> edit your xorg.conf -> done
<vgcat> OMG TOBIAS
<runlevelten> There's a much easier way than that.
<vgcat> JUST SHUT UP
<llutz> tobias: don't feed the troll
<Cyynic> vgcat: i've only used it once, but it was completely painless, just download it, install it and run it. it configured everything for me without input
<vgcat> OMFG THE ORIGINAL DRIVER DOESENT WORK
<hydrogen> capitals are cool.
<runlevelten> vgcat: please calm down.
<vgcat> pfff...newbs
<tobias> llutz: let me have a guess who the troll is
<hydrogen> you should make sure you hit the capslock key any time you need to say something important
<Cyynic> Vgcat: and i used it because the officiall drive didn't work. try it out
<vgcat> LoL
<vgcat> Thx cyynic i apreciate your work your the most inteligent human beign on this irc chanel that can understand me ;)
<vgcat> :)
<runlevelten> vgcat: Do you have a GUI running?
<Cyynic> vgcat: that doesn't mean you're not being a jerk. but i hope that it helped
<hydrogen> the most intelligent person that can understand mindless drivel..
<frojnd> I am burning an DVDdata project with k3b and it writes successfully, but than it automatically start to write cd, and than it found error while reading some sector. What does this error exactly mean? that DVD is usless ??
<vgcat> ...
<vgcat> ...
<vgcat> ...
<vgcat> ...
<vgcat> ...
<vgcat> ...
<vgcat> No comment
<runlevelten> !ops | vgcat
<ubotu> vgcat: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Tm_T> I'm here
<stdin> dito
<vgcat> ?
<vgcat> ???
<RytmenPinnen> compiz-fusion default in 7.10?
<stdin> please don't flood the channel
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<vgcat> T_T
* vgcat was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (behave)
* runlevelten believed a flood was starting. :)
<llutz> Tm_T: thx a lot
<Tm_T> no, it was the end
<RytmenPinnen> haha
<runlevelten> thanks.
<runlevelten> heh
<tobias> thanks Tm_T
<aaron> how do i add things to my system menu in kdE?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Cyynic> thanks :)
<Cyynic> and now my noob question... should i put it all in caps and gripe about all of you being bots? :)
<vgcat> K i think that whit envy the driver will work fine
<kilomang> any fstab experts here
<kilomang> when i change my fstab to 000, i cant view stuff.
<Cyynic> can someone point me towards info for installing compiz/beryl/compiz fusion i'm kinda lost as to which is most current and which is for KDE?
<runlevelten>  /ignore vgcat
<vgcat> ???
<trakinas> anyone has used SDLMame here?
<vgcat> what i did say now?
<aaron> what's wrong with envy? it works.
<vgcat> dunno
<Tm_T> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Cyynic> i liked envy fine
<vgcat> im downloading the original driver
<stdin> !envy
<aaron> Envy works for my ati and nvidia cards. never had an issue.
<vgcat> cyynic
<vgcat> i instaled envy
<vgcat> but now
<vgcat> what to do?
<runlevelten> restricted-manager is good because it's quick.
<stdin>  envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly
<vgcat> this script may break your machine very badly
<vgcat> this script may break your machine very badly
<vgcat> this script may break your machine very badly
<vgcat> OMG
<aaron> vgcat: relax man.
<Cyynic> vgcat: just run it and choose the driver
<kilomang> take a gamble!!!!!1
<vgcat> but... it can distoy my OS or the PC?
<Cyynic> vgcat: or don't run it, i backed up my system first and had no problems
<vgcat> I run it at all costs
<vgcat> i want to play 3d games
<aaron> vgcat: no. someone who is very jealous of the script wrote that info for the bot. it works just fine. just back up your xorg.conf and know how to restore it if something goes funky
<vgcat> and direct x games
<Cyynic> any time i mess with my graphics settings i back up my base install
<kilomang> just install cedega than
<aaron> THEN
<aaron> install cedega THEN
<kilomang> i was going to say
<vgcat> i need the drivers for the accelerator noob
<kilomang> other than suffer like you are
<kilomang> geeze people just dont let you finish (rolleyes)
<runlevelten> trakinas: wot about sdlmame?
<vgcat> so many newb on this IRC Changels that want to "help"
<kilomang> well im out it seems like the grammar nazis have invaded
<Cyynic> vgcat: you're welcome
<stdin> !noob | vgcat
<ubotu> vgcat: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<vgcat> ...
<kilomang> whats jfgi?
<aaron> !jfgi
<kilomang> just fucking give up?
<vgcat> !noob | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<vgcat> :P
<knowledge25> hello e
<knowledge25> verybod
<trakinas> runlevelten, joypad.
<knowledge25> hello
<vgcat> haloa
<runlevelten> ooh, never used one with my pc, ever.
<trakinas> sound i know it wont work properly, even in sf ii
<trakinas> rtfm = read the FRIENDLY manual?? :o
<vgcat> :))
<vgcat> read the fucking manual
<trakinas> vgcat, i know.
<vgcat> = rftm
<stdin> !language > vgcat
<trakinas> it was a joke.
<vgcat> this stdin is pissing me off @_@
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@89.34.132.6]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<trakinas> my pad works on glxmame, but it uses the old xmame... and i need SDLMame to run newly roms... ^^
<knowledge25> can somebody help me install looking glass.
<stasio> zxc
<tobias> thanks st ._.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<tobias> hi contrast
<contrast83> Does anyone here have any experience getting a 1080i picture from an nVidia card on an HDTV?
<olifre_> Hello... anyone with VDR-experience or knowing a good VDR channel?
<Cyynic> so quiet
<olifre_> /ME yawns
<alain> bjr
<alain> j'ai besoin d'aide pour ma webcam philips pcvc840k
<ronin_> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ink-Jet> Is KNetworkManager installed as default in KDE 3.5.7?
<evri2> guys the mp3 tags that i edited with my amarok cannot be seen in Sony Ericsson K750i.Some of the characters missing.Do you have any idea?
<stdin> Ink-Jet: it's in feisty
<Ink-Jet> Yeah, I was just wondering if it was installed in Slackware as well.
<olifre_> !vdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Ink-Jet: you'd have to ask them
<Ink-Jet> Okey dokey.
<runlevelten> evri2: yeah, the sony ericsson phones have a broken id3 implementation.
<runlevelten> well several broken implementations
<olifre_> !vdR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ronin_> Bloody hell.... anyone know about advanced CD ripping and the like?  Have a problem I just can't find the answer to and its bugging me
<olifre_> Audio CD ripping?
<ronin_> Yes
<evri2> runlevelten: i can edit them in windows and no problem.
<olifre_> Well, go ahead ;-)
<ronin_> All right.  If I use the (much hated) iTunes on my windows box to try and rip this rather rare CD I have, it correctly comes up with all the tagging information. Artist, title etc..
<Georgewall> hey
<runlevelten> evri2: that's nice.
<olifre_> Yes.... i think it checks cddb
<ronin_> However, using K3B or Kaudiocreator...nothing
<olifre_> well, they don't search cddb or any free database like freedb
<ronin_> Kaudiocreator apparently searches freedb
<zipper> ronin_, i have never used either myself, but have you set it up to go get tagging information online? I know there are several of such kind of online services
<Gwall> i got a problem about permission
<zipper> ronin_, nevermind then
<Gwall> KDE doesnt let you login as root and my account has no sudo permissions
<Gwall> so i cant update
<Gwall> or anything
<ronin_> and I think K3b does too.  Is there a way I can ask it to try the original cddb instead?
<stdin> Gwall: what account has sudo permissions?
<olifre_> i think cddb is commercial and needs license-fees, doesn't it?
<Gwall> none :x
<Gwall> stdin:
<stdin> Gwall: why now?
<stdin> not?
<Gwall> dunno
<Gwall> can i change my accounts permissions
<Gwall> using su
<Gwall> i cant get to root in terminal
<Gwall> anyway i can change permissions ?
<olifre_> Gwall: you could assign a passwort to root, he has none
<stdin> Gwall: the 1st account setup has sudo access
<Gwall> ye
<Gwall> i removed by mistake
<olifre_> Gwall: try sudo su
<Gwall> i did
<Gwall> it works
<Gwall> but...
<Gwall> on my account
<Gwall> i cant do admin things etc
<Gwall> like synaptic update
<llutz> !enter | Gwall
<ubotu> Gwall: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<olifre_> then use usermod to change your account rights
<stdin> Gwall: you need to add your user to the "admin" group
<Gwall> ok what should i put
<nosrednaekim> Gwall: so you want sudo on your account? add yourself to the sudo and admin groups
<Gwall> yes
<Gwall> please mate
<nosrednaekim> Gwall: system settings-> user accounts
<ronin_> Hmm... okay I just manually searched free DB and gracenote and neither have album info.  I wish I knew why iTunes does >>;
<Gwall> wont work
<Gwall> i need to do in terminal nosrednaekim
<olifre_> ronin_: amarok checks freedb and can be set up to check others
<llutz> Gwall: "sudo su"  then "adduser <your-username> admin"
<stdin> nosrednaekim: Gwall, as root: usermod <YourUserName> -G admin
<Gwall> thanks mate
<nosrednaekim> Gwall: ok.. just a sec..
<Gwall> root@ubuntu:/home/Georgewall# usermod george -G admin
<Gwall> usermod: user admin does not exist
<llutz> Gwall: addgroup George admin
<Gwall> thank you mate
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah... I was looking for the file that has that stuff
<Gwall> root@ubuntu:/home/Georgewall# addgroup george admin
<Gwall> Adding user `george' to group `admin' ...
<Gwall> Done.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: /etc/group :)
<Gwall> that done now ? :)
<llutz> Gwall: you'll need to re-login
<nosrednaekim> couldn't find it...
<Cyynic> so if i've just installed compiz how do i configure it in kubuntu? i see instructions all over for gnome, but not kde
<Gwall> hehe thanks a lot
<Gwall> i really appreciate it
<stdin> Gwall: you'll have to logout and back in for it to take effect, then it should work
<nosrednaekim> stdin: its an empty file...
<Gwall> thank you
<Gwall> cya :W
<ronin_> olifre_ : I'm playing the CD from the drive right now and all it says is "track 6" no other info or anything
<aguitel> i installed Beryl and the borders are hiden any idea?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: /etc/group is empty??
<nosrednaekim> stdin: NM... wasn't doing it as root
<ronin_> THis is a really rare CD so its probably not in any databases. I can understand that...  but what I don't understand is if iTunes is magically getting it off the disc itself somehow
<stdin> aguitel: did you install emerald or aquamarine ?
<aguitel> esmerald
<stdin> aguitel: what about emerald-themes?
<olifre_> ronin_: trying with amarok?
<aguitel> stdin ,wait
<stdin> aguitel: the package emerald-themes
<ronin_> olifre_ trying what?
<ronin_> Its playing right now in Amarok
<olifre_> ronin_: trying to play the cd... okay, that's what i meant... will try myself
<aguitel> stdin yes
<stdin> aguitel: what graphics?
<ronin_> For reference this is a music CD compilation they sell at Defcon, the big hacker convention.
<olifre_> ronin_: I wonder why it does not work.... I'm also using a disc recognized by cddb
<aguitel> stind ,in all
<sjck> Hey, if I rename a file will that change the md5-key?
<ronin_> Hmm... will it tag nicely using K3b too? Or Kaudiocreator?
<ronin_> I wonder if I'm missing some sort of integral package somewhere. Is there something that allows all these media players to get data directly from the disc?
<stdin> sjck: no
<stdin> !find cddb
<ubotu> Found: libkcddb1, python-cddb, cddb, cddb.bundle, libcddb-get-perl (and 2 others)
<trekdanne> cddb doesn't get the data from the disc AFAIK
<sjck> stdin thanks
<olifre_> there is a libkcddb1 for all kde programs, just found it
<olifre_> trekdanne: cddb checks the internet and sends the length of the tracks etc. to identify the disc
<trekdanne> olifre_: oh right
<ronin_> Hmmm I've got the lib for KDE
<olifre_> I also have it, and it does not work, somehow...?
<ajednakdziala> ronin_: r u from Poland?
<ronin_> I'm from the USA.  ^^
<ajednakdziala> ok sorry :P
<olifre_> ronin_: k3b can do it ;-)
<ronin_> THanks Olifre_ :  I'm pretty sure this CD may just not have an entry. I'll try something more conventional...
<ronin_> No worries ajednakdziala
<ubuntu_> Hey ppl, what's that program that install ati and nVidia drivers automatly, safe and easy?
<ubuntu_> Please tell me i need it!
<ronin_> Envy?  Though I think the gurus think its a bad idea
<ubuntu_> Can you give me the link?
<ronin_> Afraid I don't know it
<ubuntu_> Ho can give me the Envy link please?
<ubuntu_> Ho can give me the Envy link please?
<ubuntu_> Hello?
<ubuntu_> Hello?
<ubuntu_> Ho can give me the Envy link please?
<sjck> google.com
<ubuntu_> yea...im searching for it buy it give's me only a stupid movie
<Alethes> anybody know if there's a good way to determine all that files in /etc that I've changed from the installed defaults?  I want to back just these up.
<ubuntu_> sjck your not funny anyway
<Alethes> I'm trying to figure out how I'd compare the file to the one included in the package that containts the file, if that makes sense
<waylandbill_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Envy ;-)
<ubuntu_> man are you kidding?
<waylandbill_> of course.
<ubuntu_> i want the envy program that install automatly ati and nVidia drivers
<jpatrick> moin everyone
<waylandbill_> Alethes: diff the files on the drive with the ones found on the liveCD.
<waylandbill_> ubuntu_: just follow the wiki directions
<waylandbill_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alethes> waylandbill_: except that some may have been installed by packages later on heh
<ubuntu_> envy thx
<Alethes> somebody in #ubuntu just suggested checking last modified dates
<ubuntu_> ubotu i want eny not that tips
<Alethes> which I guess will kinda work
<waylandbill_> Alethes: diff a directory listing as well to find added files.
<Alethes> waylandbill_: yeah, good point
<ubuntu_> Please can someone give me the envy download link? PLEASE!
<ronin_> ubuntu_ : I can tell you're new to this. So here's a few pointers. Don't spam the chat. Also, try looking at your Synaptic or Adept. Searching the repositories may have what you're looking for
<llutz> Alethes: you may take the md5sums files in /var/lib/dpkg/info and check against them
<Georgewall> hey again
<waylandbill_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Alethes> yeah
<Georgewall> llutz:
<Alethes> hmm /etc is only 11M, so I could just back up the whole thing
<Georgewall> u fixed the problem
<ubuntu_> ronin_ i say go give me the link
<llutz> Georgewall: np
<Georgewall> btw i have a new problem now
<ubuntu_> omf... ho can give me the envy link? please?
<Georgewall> when i try open i file under wine i get this error
<Georgewall> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Georgewall> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<ubuntu_> Man please someone help me!
<ubuntu_> :(
<ubuntu_> i fell so ignored
<ubuntu_> :(
<ronin_> See, talking like that will make people feel you're being rude.   When you tell us to do stuff like that, which we will have to take the time to go do... just saying "give me the link" which I already said I didn't know off the top of my head... seems rude don't you think?
<jpatrick> ubuntu_: sorry, but I have no idea what you want
<llutz> ubuntu_: envy and automatix aren't recommended here, so you ARE ignored :) sry, scnr
<Alethes> I have a feeling you're being ignored regarding envy because it's such a bad idea heh
<ubuntu_> I want that LINK! The envy linK!
<Alethes> let me introduce you to http://www.google.com/
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> Yea alethes your very smart
<Alethes> *nod*
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know of a compatibility list for wireless cards? Trying to figure out if/how I can get the D-Link DWL-650 card on my girlfriend's laptop working
<ubuntu_> ] K then... If u dont give me that link... Can someone help me whit a ATI Radeon 9200 se grafic card... To install the original drivers?
<Dragnslcr> Quick Google search brought up a couple posts that mentioned needing ndiswrapper, just wondering if that's correct
<llutz> Dragnslcr: acx111 chipset has an own driver, but maybe ndiswrapper helps too
<ronin_> All right. If you /really/ want Envy despite all the people who know more than I do saying its a bad idea....
<ubuntu_> ] K then... If u dont give me that link... Can someone help me whit a ATI Radeon 9200 se grafic card... To install the original drivers?
<ubuntu_> Envy is a bad idel?
<ubuntu_> Envy is a bad idea?
<ronin_> That's what people have been saying. Envy and Automatix sometimes mess things up royally.
<ubuntu_> and then what to do to install ATI RADEON 9200 SE driver?
<ronin_> !Ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> ..
<ubuntu_> this doesent help me
<ronin_> Yes it does. You just have to read
<ronin_> Click on that link, then on the ATI link on that page
<ronin_> It should give you step by step instructions
<Dragnslcr> llutz- you think the card should be recognized automagically?
<llutz> Dragnslcr:no, but try to load acx111 manually
<llutz> Dragnslcr: ups, feisty seems not to have that driver... so try ndiswrapper
<thundergirl> hi
<thundergirl> anybody?
<thundergirl> snybody spak english
<ubuntu_> me
<llutz> full moon today?
<ubuntu_> dunno
<nosrednaekim> hello
<ubuntu_> haloa
<jpatrick> thundergirl: the majority of us
<olifre> Hello, me again...
<thundergirl> ubunte?
<ubuntu_> yea, what a surprise you again...
<olifre> some programs like vdr and mythtv have wrong colours, any ideas?
<thundergirl> jpatrick
<thundergirl> ubuntu?
<jpatrick> thundergirl: hmm?
<Dragnslcr> llutz- alright, thanks
<thundergirl> nto
<thundergirl> onto
<thundergirl> powerful
<Dragnslcr> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thundergirl> nojojojo
<ubuntu_> Weeeeee...hahahaha....nanananananana....pfffff....Silence....Weeeeeeee...hahaha....nananana,,,,pffff....nananan....Shutup!!!....................Weeeeeee...BOOM! Get Firefox
<thundergirl> why?
<nosrednaekim> all of us do.
<ubuntu_> Welll....this is for wwindows users that are geys
<jpatrick> some of us speak more languages tho...
<thundergirl> jpatrick
<ubuntu_> pffff....WEEE
<thundergirl> much languages
<ubuntu_> yayayaya
<thundergirl> english
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> chineze
<olifre> german
<thundergirl> franois
<thundergirl> portugues
<ubuntu_> espaniol
<thundergirl> espanish
<thundergirl> german
<ubuntu_> ENGLISH
<thundergirl> italian
<ubuntu_> ENGLICI
<thundergirl> russian
<ubuntu_> ENGLICI
<jpatrick> Is this getting anywhere?
<thundergirl> stop ubuntu
<ubuntu_> me?
<llutz> trollday today
<ubuntu_> stop YOU
<thundergirl> i'm speaking with jpatrick
<Ozoned> stdin: ping
<thundergirl> boor
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> trolly girl
<thundergirl> jpatrick
<jpatrick> yeah?
<ronin_> ubuntu_ : Stop with that please.
<thundergirl> to be continued
<thundergirl> i'm speak more languages
<jpatrick> ronin_: I'm not sure which to throw out
<llutz> jpatrick: all of them :)
<thundergirl> do you spak portugese jpatrick
<thundergirl> ?
<stdin> Ozoned: ?
<nosrednaekim> BOTH!
<robotgeek> wow. someone needs a kick
* thundergirl was kicked off #kubuntu by jpatrick (User terminated!)
<ronin_> Okay fun fact for everyone: See how jpatrick has that little O next to his name (in Konversation). That means you don't want to piss him off ^^
<nosrednaekim> >:)
<Ozoned> stdin: Thanks for the help earlier, got things running smooth now :-)
<jpatrick> I'm sorry, I'm British
<stdin> Ozoned: sure, no problem
<nosrednaekim> thundegirl just discovered that
<nosrednaekim> is that something to be appologetic about?
<voln> hello, my I ask question?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<thundergirl> jpatrick
<jpatrick> voln: fire away
<voln> i have a wifi connection, what is the best apps for kubuntu intead of knetworkmanager?
<thundergirl> aswer the my question
<robotgeek> !pt | thundergirl
<ubotu> thundergirl: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nosrednaekim> voln: if you don't have encryption, wlassistant
<voln> what this?
<robotgeek> if you done have encryption, networkmanager should work as well :)
<llutz> networkmanager still cannot handle static-ips?
<thundergirl> #ubuntu-pt
<robotgeek> llutz: sadly, yes
<ronin_> Hmmm... okay... is there any way to get a linux media application to use Gracenote (the original CDDB) instead of freedb?
<nosrednaekim> llutz: yeah it can.. you just have to manually set it up
<nosrednaekim> ronin_: yeah, amarok has a setting for CDDB server
<voln> i wanna see level of my wifi, wifi radar etc:))
<llutz> nosrednaekim: really? time to read docs again
<robotgeek> thundergirl: sorry, but there is no one who speaks portugese here. you may try #ubuntu-pt to see if someone can help you.
<ronin_> All right, wouldn't anyone know the proper cddb address? It doesn't seem to be listed on their website
<weyer> hi
<weyer> im trying to get sound working
<weyer> first time ubuntu user
<savetheWorld> ronin_: Isnt the original a pay per use service now?
<jpatrick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<weyer> thnks
<nosrednaekim> weyer: sound chipset?
<ronin_> savetheworld: You know, I'm not sure. Their website even says that xmcd is "powered by gracenote" and thats free
<savetheWorld> ronin_: me neither. :-)  I do know that the original cddb did "something" that crapped all over the volunteers who helped them create their database at one point. (iirc)
<illriginal> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup  but I'm gettin stuck when I try to connect.. can someone PLEASE help me.
<ronin_> I just read some wikihistory and apparently it was originally developed as open source, but then got taken over for profit and licensed out
<ronin_> Apparently it was originally started by the xmcd guy
<ronin_> I guess thats why we have freedb now... since the company crapped on the open source community
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my bluetooth issue, please.
<ronin_> illriginal: I'm afraid I don't know much about bluetooth
<ronin_> At least, I haven't done so myself. Hmm... maybe I'll give it a go.... this lappy has a bluetooth module
<llutz> illriginal: what do you try, where do you get stuck?
<illriginal> well when i try to connect with it
<illriginal> hold on.
<illriginal> llutz: illriginal@illriginal:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:1B:52:9A:32:F7Can't get device information: Success
<illriginal> i don't understand what it's tellin me.
<illriginal> is it a successful connection? or did it successfully fail to connect because it couldn't get the device information?
<robotgeek> illriginal: is this bluetooth?
<illriginal> yes
<illriginal> i have a motorola SLVR that my bluetooth adapter recognizes per console.
<illriginal> then i try to connect, but i get that message ^
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ hcitool scanScanning ...
<illriginal>         00:1B:52:9A:32:F7       Motorola Phone
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:1B:52:9A:32:F7
<illriginal> Password:
<illriginal> Can't get device information: Success
<robotgeek> i would not post the mac address, illriginal. its unique and identifiable :)
<illriginal> ok...
<illriginal> so what do i do now?... what does the message mean?
<robotgeek> i am not sure, i have not seen that one before
<robotgeek> i usually use the kde bluetooth daemon
<illriginal> =\
<robotgeek> and my phone just pops up
<illriginal> does it recognize any bluetooth device?
<illriginal> which one do you use?
<illriginal> maybe that'll work
<robotgeek> it does my sony ericsson. i havent checked my blackberry out
<llutz> illriginal: what does "hidd --show" say?
<illriginal> uh
<illriginal> llutz nothing.
<llutz> so connection wasn't successful
<illriginal> ok... so... should i use that kde program that robotgeek has?
<llutz> illriginal: sry no idea about hidd, i never used that, only rfcomm and kbluetoothd
<illriginal> kbluetoothd
<llutz> illriginal: i only use bt for dial-up-networking
<illriginal> ok gonna look it up
<illriginal> kbluetoothd doesn't exist in synaptic
<illriginal> robotgeek, which one do you use?
<llutz> illriginal: package is called kdebluetooth
<robotgeek> illriginal: i use the ^^, it should be installed by default, i think
<illriginal> i use ubuntu lol not kubuntu
<illriginal> ^^
<illriginal> uhm... robotgeek or llutz how do i open kdebluetooth?
<illriginal> not in my start menu
<robotgeek> illriginal: type alt + f2, kbluetoothd
<llutz> illriginal: i don't think it's installed on ubuntu by default
<illriginal> woot
<illriginal> bluetooth adapter found
<robotgeek> illriginal: oh, you are using ubuntu. duh
<illriginal> yeah lol
<illriginal> ok now that it found my adapter
<illriginal> what do i do next?
<illriginal> cuz there's no program opened at least GUI wise <,<
<illriginal> robotgeek? llutz? :x
<robotgeek> illriginal: what you need to do?
<illriginal> llutz, robotgeek what do i do to get my phone to be recognized and be able to transfer files back n forth
<illriginal> ^^
<robotgeek> illriginal: you could usually say browse
<illriginal> what do you mean? I don't understand.
<illriginal> after i typed that command in, all that happened was i got a pop up window that says blue tooth adapter found, then the window went away.
<illriginal> there we go
<illriginal> now i got the program icon
<illriginal> robotgeek, now that i have the program open
<illriginal> do i go to configure?
<robotgeek> illriginal: i am sorry, but i have to go now.
<patrickd> can anyone tell me how to fix the fonts in the login screen, I've just installed the ATI graphics driver and when I restarted X the fonts are tiny. google isn't point to anything useful as far as I can tell.
<illriginal> k thanks
<illriginal> llutz can you help me with the rest of this?
<llutz> illriginal: you opened kbluetoothd and see it's GUI?
<illriginal> yeah i right click the little icon
<illriginal> and it gives me options
<llutz> illriginal: you should see you bt-adapter and your phone aswell
<illriginal> no i can only right click and choose options then it opens the option
<llutz> illriginal: that must be something different than kubuntus kbluetoothd, sry no idea
<illriginal> Open recent: configure, connection information
<illriginal> ok then how do i open the kbluetoothd?
<llutz> illriginal: you need kde installed for that
<illriginal> but amarok is kde and it works fine with gnoem.
<illriginal> gnome*
<llutz> illriginal: so kdebase seems to be installed
<llutz> illriginal: open a konsole and type "kbluetoothd", see what (hopefully) happens
<illriginal> a little bluetooth icon opens, and that's it...
<illriginal> on the taskbar.
<llutz> click on it
<illriginal> left click does nothing, right click gives me options.
<illriginal> Open Recent, Configure, Connection Information
<llutz> illriginal: usually leftclick should open the gui (looks like konqueror-window)
<MasterLexx> will there be an option for selecting the wlan key number in the next kubuntu version?
<illriginal> do i click on "Paired Devices"?
<DexterF> kann i have a webcam or tv grabber feed as my desktop background..?
<DexterF> s/^/can (duh!)
<illriginal> llutz i need to click paired devices?
<llutz> illriginal: try
<lucky_lucas> i, I'm looking for some good tuto to install the ati driver (open source) after fglrx
<Ozoned> patrickd: what is the screen resolution set to?
<patrickd> Ozoned: How would I find that before I've logged into the system? Once I'm logged in the fonts are fine
<Ozoned> patrickd: So, after u log in, your font size is normal? only at login screen are they small?
<nosrednaekim> lucky_lucas: its simple... change the "fglrx" in the xorg.conf to "ati"
<patrickd> Ozoned: yes
<lucky_lucas> nosrednaekim:  yes but I will not have the same performance as it was after the fresh install
<lucky_lucas> in fact I get but as hell perf
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<illriginal> llutz.... paired devices does nothin..
<illriginal> crap im gonna have to install windows
<llutz> illriginal: because your paring failed
<illriginal> all i did was open it
<Ozoned> patrickd: try Settings>>Advanced>>login manager>>font
<illriginal> there's really not much to pick other than ok and cancel
<illriginal> hm.... so belkin bluetooth adapter doesn't work then.
<lucky_lucas> nosrednaekim: I heard about reinstalling the mesagl lib but it doesn't change anything
<evri2> guys when i have a tag problem with mp3 files in linux.Forexample in linux, i can see title as "We will rock you" but in my phone k750 it shows "We will".However if i transfer this file in windows with remane it first( i mean write tags in windows then transfer) there is no problem.
<patrickd> Ozoned: According to that they are set at 10 for general and 22 for greeting. Which I would think should be fine, but they are displaying way way smaller than that.
<steven3483> is there a way to retrieve vistas mbr without reinstalling vista?
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<illriginal> is there a bluetooth channel?
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<martijn> can someone with an linksys wrt54G(L) test whether UPnP works with KTorrent?
<Ozoned> patrickd: if u go to kinfocentre>>X Server  What is the resolution & dpi of the default screen?
<Ozoned> ^^ dimensions & resolution
<Ozoned> patrickd : Read this, I think it may fix your problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  Item 6
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<illriginal> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue, adapter is being recognized, and my phone is being recognized via mac address but i cannot connect...
<MasterLexx> hey
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: what do you mean with you can't connect?
<MasterLexx> ich habe da ein problem, dieses blde openoffice lsst mich manche dateien einfach nicht speichern, es kommt auch keine frage nach dem password, es geht einfach nur nicht, was soll ich denn da nur machen?
<rbrunhuber> MasterLexx: Das ist ein englischer Support Channel.
<MasterLexx> ohhh
<tarek_> looking for Adobe Flash Player in the 64 Bit vesion
<tarek_> version
<tarek_> searched adobe and synaptic
<rbrunhuber> MasterLexx: Probier es doch mal in #kubuntu-de
<illriginal> rbrunhuber it wont let me connect my phoen to my pc via bluetooth
<illriginal> yet it recognizes my phone
<SubOne> There are seemingly hundreds of almost identical fonts preinstalled on my machine. It's almost impossble to find a font in Gimp since there are so many... Would I break any programs if I started unsinstalling a bunch of those fonts?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: what do you do to get your phone "recognized"?
<Paulman> hi there
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: do you get a pin popup?
<illriginal>  hcitool scan
<illriginal> i get a pop up that my bluetooth adapter is recognized that's it
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: this just means it finds a bt device is found in the area
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: what phone do you have?
<illriginal> Motorola SLVR
<illriginal> i have my bluetooth adapter via usb on my desktop and it's a belkin
<illriginal> on my phone
<illriginal> i click on discoverable mode
<illriginal> then type  hcitool scan into console
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: although there a many belkin adapters, they should be fine
<Paulman> I have compiled the gutsy kernel (2.6.22) under Feisty (running 2.6.20), but now I'm having trouble to set up some propietary drivers, like ipw3945 (for wi-fi), can anybody help me? i know it's something with linux-restricted-modules, but i just cant understand how debian handles this
<SubOne> There are seemingly hundreds of almost identical fonts preinstalled on my machine. It's almost impossble to find a font in Gimp since there are so many... Would I break any programs if I started unsinstalling a bunch of those fonts?
<illriginal> right
<illriginal> i looked in the ubuntu forum
<illriginal> i purcashed the one they recommend
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: can you try to ping your phone with sudo l2ping <btaddress>.
<illriginal> sweet... let me try
<illriginal> do i need to put the phone in certain mode?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: you have to substitute the <btaddress> by your bluetooth address you got from hcitool scan
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: if it is discoverable it should be fine.
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> brb
<illriginal> wow
<illriginal> it's pinging
<illriginal> and pinging fast
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: please always write my name in front of your answers so i get notified
<illriginal> oh sorry rbrunhuber
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: have you installed the kdebluetooth packages?
<illriginal> i only installed kdebluetooth
<illriginal> keep in mind i have ubuntu, but i also have amarok which runs fine.
<illriginal> rbrunnerhuber ^
<illriginal> rbrunhuber*** ^
<rbrunhuber> so you are just sitting on a gnome desktop?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal:
<illriginal> yes rbrunhuber
<illriginal> rbrunhuber there's no one on ubuntu channel that can help ><
<h_> Hi all
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: what is your target to connect your phone to the pc?
<illriginal> to transfer files.
<Paulman> hey, how can i reply to someone in xchat??
<illriginal> rbrunhuber ^
<Paulman> like you just did rbrunhuber
<Paulman> (to illriginal)
<illriginal> just type the person's name
<illriginal> and it sends them a notification
<illriginal> paulman  ^^
<Paulman> is there any shortcut?
<rbrunhuber> Paulmann: I think this is a client feature
<rbrunhuber> Paulman: try to type the first few letters of the name and maybe press <tab> key
<Paulman> :)
<Paulman> nice
<Paulman> thanx!!!!!
<phpcode> how do i get eggdrop to start when i login?
<h_> Ive just installed kubuntu and the graphics seem to be at set at a very low setting so everything looks like the graphics of an old computer. What can I do about this anyone ??
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: so back to you then :-)
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, what do i now?..
<illriginal> yes please ^^
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: try sdptool browse <btaddr>
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, when i use this: illriginal@illriginal:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:1B:52:9A:32:F7
<illriginal> Can't get device information: Success <- i get that
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: do not use hidd for phones it is for human interface devices (mice, keyboards) only
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: you phone quite surely has no hid profile so you can't connect with hidd
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, http://pastebin.com/d3215c417
<illriginal> ^
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: looks good so your mobile supports obex push and obex file transfer.
<illriginal> of course
<illriginal> this is one of the top of the line motorola cell phones rbrunhuber
<Bauldrick> cant get knetworkmanager to see/use safecom wifi dongle, any helpers?
<Ozoned> h_: Run settings>>moniter&display, u can increase the resolution, u need admin pwd to apply change
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,
<illriginal>  rbrunhuber  so what do you suggest would be the next move?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal:  try to start gnome-obex-send. look in you menus first before you start it from konsole
<underdog5004> I don't know if this went through already (I'm having internet connection...difficulties), but I'm having problems with kppp throwing the NO CARRIER error at me when I try to dial up...any ideas?
<illriginal> it's not in my menu
<illriginal> whoa
<rbrunhuber> illriginal:  have you installed gnome-bluetooth paket?
<illriginal> ok i gotta set my phone to discoverable mode
<bobox> #fr.ubuntu
<bobox> merde
<bobox> sorry
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, http://pastebin.com/d1621ffe8
<Ozoned> underdog5004: it got thru ;) NO CARRIER is no dialtone, is ur prob intermittent?
<underdog5004> Ozoned, lol, it's for a different computer on my network...I only have one phone line, so I have to keep switching between dsl and dialup..
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, what does that mean?
<underdog5004> seems like it is all the time...I don't know why it's not working nicely...
<Ozoned> underdog5004: Only under kubuntu? Does modem function ok with another OS?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  i have the gnome-bluetooth packet yes
<underdog5004> Ozoned, no idea...it's actually running edubuntu, but I like kppp
<surgy> so i guess the sdl packages are broken in the repos, so now i gotta compile from source
<underdog5004> and I really don't want to install XP on it
<underdog5004> it's only got a 400Mhz proc in it...
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: I'm quite familiar with all the kde tools for bluetooth but not with the gnome ones. but don't dispair :-)
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,
<illriginal>  ok
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  you're actually savin me from installing windows <,< thank god
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: one moment please
<Ozoned> underdog5004: np What modem do u have, and is it internal or extenal?
<underdog5004> Ozoned, h/o,I'll lspci it
<underdog5004> 00:0b.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 08)
<underdog5004> I'm using the Slamr drivers
<underdog5004> I think...lol
<underdog5004> kppp successfully queries the modem...just no dial tone...
<Ozoned> underdog5004: I use a US robotics, Dapper was broken , Feisty is ok, what version is edubuntu on?
<underdog5004> edgy, I think
<Ozoned> underdog5004: Lame Q, u've checked telephone for pulse ;)
<underdog5004> yeah
<underdog5004> several times
<underdog5004> and the dial-up number as well
<Ozoned> underdog5004: K, sec
<underdog5004> thanks
<arle> hello, all
<arle> I am connected via ppp
<arle> LiveCD Kubuntu
<arle> can use Konversation
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: you have to change your /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf to the following:
<arle> but Konqueror doesn't navigate to web pages
<arle> I can ping www.google.com
<illriginal> ok...
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: http://pastebin.com/d4afe511e
<arle> my /etc/resolv.com have the correct DNSs
<underdog5004> arle, how fast are you connected?
<underdog5004> try installing links (a command line browser) and see if it works...
<arle> it's a 56k modem
<markus> hello all, help with vlc (vlc-nox) ? please
<yeniklasorr> stdin is here ?
<arle> elinks works
<arle> so do w3m
<underdog5004> arle, weird...maybe it's just too much overhead
<illriginal> ok
<arle> underdog5004: strange... I am downloading opera now
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, i changed it to what you told me to change it to
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, then saved it
<Ozoned> underdog5004: Can u communicate directly with modem, like send ATDT ?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  what do I need to do now?
<arle> underdog5004: overhead? what do you mean? should I have to change some Konqueror timeouts?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: restart bluetooth sudo /etc/init.d/bluez restart
<underdog5004> Ozoned, in the kppp log it does that...
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  sudo /etc/init.d/bluez restart <- does not work
<underdog5004> arle, maybe...It's just that if you're running from a livecd, there may be too much going on for the available resources
<llutz>   illriginal /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<Ozoned> underdog5004: what does the log have after ATDT ?
<underdog5004> Ozoned, how can I do it manually?
<yeniklasorr> Firefox building gave me an error. Can you help what is problem. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34199/
<underdog5004> Ozoned, h/o, I'll paste the log
<arle> underdog5004: strange... because I am downlading opera using elinks now, have this konverastion opened
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: sorry my bad
<arle> maybe it's a network problem
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34200/ Ozoned
<underdog5004> arafat, that's really weird...
<underdog5004> arle, that's really weird...
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<underdog5004> I don't know what to tell you.
<Ozoned> underdog5004: I''l look, u can do it manually  with minicom
<illriginal> oh ok
<arle> underdog5004: really really weird
<underdog5004> Ozoned, ok, I'll give it a shot
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: now you have to install ussp-push
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  im gettin an error
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: i hope you are on feisty?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  yes
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: what error?
<arle> I don't want to "cross post".. but maybe in someone in #ubuntu can help..
<Ozoned> underdog5004: hmmm, may be the driver
<underdog5004> weird
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: will be back in a minute.
<illriginal> Failed to connect to the SDP server rbrunhuber
<Ozoned> underdog5004: see http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/?PHPSESSID=225a45caef54fa670c1c897b8fabec0c
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  Could not assign a channel to service kbemusedsrv.
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  details:  Please make sure that sdpd is running;
<illriginal> without it, other devices will not be able to find out
<illriginal> which services your computer offers.
<arle> underdog5004: interesting... the favicon is being loaded...
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: give me a few minutes please, I'm just installing ubuntu-desktop
<illriginal> oh...
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> thanks for your help... you're goin a long way to just to help :D
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: then i can try to help you more in details. My computer is a total messed up gutsy setup so this does not matter any more.
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  oh lol
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: if had a real hard time with bluetooth and linux, so I'm trying to give you all the help i can. There are not many people in the ubuntu channels that can help you on this. so if you know it to we are one more :-)
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: but you will have to wait ca. 10 minutes
<illriginal> oh trust me, I'm writin all this down.
<illriginal> ok rbrunhuber  ill brb gonna cook something real quick
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: so let's meet in 20 minutes again?
<illriginal> it'll; take about 15 minutes
<illriginal> ^^
<kiosk> Anyone know of a good place on IRC to chat with SPAM fighters?
<underdog5004> Ozoned, sorry, I was afk...upset tummy. I really don't want to use the linuxant driver cause the free one limits me to 14.4k
<underdog5004> but I'll give it a shot
<Ozoned> underdog5004: Just want to know if it works, if not then problem elsewehere
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> h/o
<soc> hi
<soc> hiw can i setup kopete to open firefox by default when clicking on links?
<leagris> soc, did you try sudo update-alternatives --configure x-www-browser?
<ironman> should i get the cd or dvd if im going to install?
<leagris> soc sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<soc> firefox is the only one in there
<soc> ok, it works now ...
<soc> weird
<arle> well...
<arle> the Opera browser did the trick
<arle> I am navigating, now
<seezer> anyone with write permissions at www.kubuntu.org here? there is a typo on the frontpage in the amarok 1.4.7 link. points to http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/234 - should be http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/243
<kiosk> how do i get invited to #antispam
<kiosk> "lovely party pity i wasn't invited"
<kiosk> LOL
<kiosk> had to say that
<kiosk> i try to join it says you need to be invited to join this channel
<czer323> if I install ubuntu beside kubuntu on a different partition, is it going to update the Grub Menu properly?
<czer323> Just wanna compare differences and see if i can get one working out of box better than the other for all the things I need.
<illriginal> rbrunhuber, im back :P
<waylandbill_> czer323: yes. grub should have both in the menu
<ironman> do i need the dvd or can i install kubuntu from the cd version?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: it's just applying here. so one more moment please
<illriginal> no problem rbrunhuber  was just givin the heads up
<waylandbill_> dvd just has desktop and alternate installs on one disc really.
<waylandbill_> use the cd and add what you need via apt.
<ironman> thx
<ubuntu_> hi
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: it just applying totem-* so the end is near :-)
<waylandbill_> ironman: there are other maintainance options on the dvd, but not needed for basic installation.
<ubuntu_> can there anybody help me?
<waylandbill_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> sure... whats your problem?
<ubuntu_> my ubuntu isnt starting on my laptop
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: the liveCD, or an installation?
<ubuntu_> a live cd
<ubuntu_> it starts before
<ubuntu_> but now it isnt starting on the laptop, but on the desktop it runs
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: is just restart the session and then we start. brb
<illriginal> k
<waylandbill_> ubuntu_: it had booted fine on the laptop previously?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: have you changed anything on the laptop? like any settings in the BIOS?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> no i didnt change anything on teh laptop
<ubuntu_> no change in the bios settings
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: are you sure the CD is still good?
<ubuntu_> i work now on my desktop with this cd
<waylandbill_> you could perform a media check on the CD to verify it is good.
<ubuntu_> i think the cd is good, otherwise i couldnt work yet
<aib> i've made a debian package out of our software, and I would like to include a K Menu item with our icon and program name. what do I need to do for that?
<waylandbill_> perhaps, but I always perform an md5 sum media check to be positive.
<fester> nosraednaekim: Are you there?
<nosrednaekim> aib: I think its something you have to run in the post-install script... ask in #kde if no-one can help you
<aib> thanks for the tip
<nosrednaekim> fester: about what?
<fester> nosrednaekim: I have a help to get Medusa4 installed.
<nosrednaekim> fester: ah... thought you said "are you sure"
* nosrednaekim needs glasses
<nosrednaekim> fester: did you get it installed?
<nosrednaekim> fester: I never got it downloaded.. :(
<fester> nosrednaekim: I'm not saying it works, I'm just saying it got installed.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> so does it work?
<sanzanric> dose anybody have a xorg.conf for the 1420n, i forgot to back up mine
<fester> NO. But if you use 'chown' to change the permissions, you can at least get it installed. But of course you probably already figured that out.
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: i'm here again
<illriginal> jkk
<fester> nosrednaekim: ...you know anything about 'chown'? Now I'm having problems installing Twiki.
<rbrunhuber> can you install ussp-push?
<illriginal> i already did rbrunhuber
<Wiggles> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Wiggles> !startupkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupkde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wiggles> dang
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: do you have a bluetotth sign in the taskbar?
<nosrednaekim> fester: a little...
<illriginal>  no i closed it.
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  shall i restart again?
<nosrednaekim> fester: whats the error when you try to start it?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: yes
<Wiggles> How do you make programs autostart at boot?
<Wiggles> In kubuntu
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart <- correct?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  and also make my phone into discoverable mode?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  i typed in sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart  but i didn't get an icon on my taskbar.
<Wiggles> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fester> nosrednaekim: I'm supposed to run a file named 'configure', but I can't because previous instructions told me to change the root and group to www-data. Because of that change I can't run  the program myself. Now I've changed the lower directories groups and owners to root. Now I'm running a shell as root, but can't change the owneer or group for Twiki.
<nosrednaekim> what is Twiki?
<nosrednaekim> a folder?
<fester> nosrednaekim: I should read what I write before I push ENTER.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<fester> nosrednaekim: Twiki is a database program which is pretty much like what they use in Wikipedia.
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: do you have a bluetooth setting thing in system menu?
<nosrednaekim> fester: oh, so it has nothing to do with medusa? or is that what they use for docs...
<illriginal> omg om gom gom omg
<illriginal> it works!
<illriginal> bluetooth obex client FTW!!!
<fester> nosrednaekim: Nope. I decided I might benefit from getting some more experience using Kubuntu by installing a more widely used package before I went back to Medusa.
<nosrednaekim> =)
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: have you been able to push files ?
<illriginal> wait..
<illriginal> is it a slow transfer? like... REALLY slow?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  i don't understand
<nosrednaekim> fester:  ah:)
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: yes really slow, 1 mbit. ca. 100 kb/s
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: sorry 100 kByte /s
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  lol how long is that for a file of which is 7mb?
<rbrunhuber> over a minute
<nosrednaekim> fester: do a chmod +x <directory>
<fester> nosrednaekim: ..got any ideas about getting permissions changed so I can complete the list of things I'm supposed to do?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  so then 1-2 minutes?
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: circa
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  i don't understand.
<francho-d1> anybody knows a spanish  channel??
<fester> nosrednaekim: so what's chmod?
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  i don't think it's pushin the file... it's still at 0%
<czer323> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> fester: yeah... pop up a root konqueror window with "kdesu konqueror" and browse to that directory. then right click on th folder .configure is in, and select properties->permissions
<francho-d1> tks ubotu
<nosrednaekim> fester: chmod modifies permissions.
<illriginal> ok i canceled the transfer, rbrunhuber  what shall we do now?
<fester> nosrednaekim: chmod --help shows it changes  the mode of each file to MODE. What on earth does THAT mean?
<illriginal> wait!
<illriginal> it's transfering!
<illriginal> muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<illriginal> muuuuuuuahahahahahahahahaha :D
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  YOU'RE THE MAN!
<nosrednaekim> fester: Mode means if its executable, readable, and writable.
<illriginal> i had to hit "accept" on my phone (-.-)
<nosrednaekim> or select ones of those.
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: i hope i don't get kicked now but gnome really looks great (although i do not know  my way around there)
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  I thank you so much... last night I almost put the window's devil disc into my drive just so I could transfer files over to my phone from PC
<fester> nosrednaekim: so I might have an executable file which has been marked as non-executable?
<illriginal> yeah i find gnome easy to use :P
<illriginal> kde though makes thigns a lot easier
<illriginal> things*
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: so let's stop the gnome praising. again.
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  ^^ well rbrunhuber
<nosrednaekim> fester: maybe...
<illriginal> you're a great man!@
<nosrednaekim> such as ./configure....
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  im gonna check if i can see the file now
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: so now you are started, you may want to try gammu or wammu. so you have even more control of your phone (addressbook, sms, )
<fester> nosrednaekim: This system offers me SO many opportunities to find humility!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<illriginal> rbrunhuber,  really?!? linux has this <,<
<fester> See ya later!
<nosrednaekim> if thats actually the problem
<nosrednaekim> and learn stuff... which is the important part. But you have to be humble to learn
<underdog5004> Ozoned, did you get my message? I was switching phone cords around...lol
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: yes. but it may not necessarily work on your phone. just give it a try. But i can't walk you through this
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: and the big bang will come when opensync is stable.
<Ozoned> underdog5004: No sorry, maybe I missed it, but np, how dit go?
<illriginal> sweeeeet good info rbrunhuber
<underdog5004> Ozoned, the installer for the driver keeps hanging
<underdog5004> for the linuxant driver
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: have to go now. Enjoy your new possibilites :-)
<underdog5004> so...I'm d/l'ing the Dell XP disk...install that and see where it goes, you know?
<illriginal> me too rbrunhuber  time to go out now! thank again!!!
<Ozoned> underdog5004: ok, so u will try with win, to see if modem works ok?
<underdog5004> yeah
<underdog5004> thanks for the help
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: don't forget to spread the word that with linux far more is possible than you think :-)
<Ozoned> underdog5004: Dialup on linux has always been major PITA, wish could really help ;)
<rbrunhuber> illriginal: and the support is really great too. *cough cough*
<llutz> Ozoned: dialup is really easy, you just need non-castrated hardware for it
<underdog5004> yeah, I know...I managed to get a controller based modem working a few months ago...but that box is gone now...
<Ozoned> llutz: this is true :-)
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: go buy a serial modem... that way it doesn't"go" with other computers.
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> good idea...except I'm poor
<underdog5004> oh well
<underdog5004> it's for my family that lives in the boonies...I've got DSL here...crappy dsl, but high speed...
<Ozoned> underdog5004: Hey I live in the boonies ;)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> I think my whole county (Humboldt) is part of the boonies
<Ozoned> underdog5004: beg borrow or steal a USR, can't go wrong, go wrong...
<underdog5004> USR serial modem?
<Ozoned> underdog5004: yup
<david_edmundson> is that US Robotics?
<underdog5004> alrighty, I'll see what the robbers on ebay can give me...
<Ozoned> llutz: yes US Robotics
<david_edmundson> I've yet to see them make a single Robot.
<llutz> aeh?
<Ozoned> david_edmundson: :-)
<Ozoned> illriginal: my pardons , finger trouble
<david_edmundson> finger trouble means you type a completely differnet name :-P
<david_edmundson> *different
<Ozoned> llutz: gah, serious finger trouble
<llutz> tab-completion is nice, if it works ;)
<Ozoned> llutz: it's great, if u check what tabbed out ;)
<Wiggles> Hi, I'm using kcontrol-autostart, but I keep getting a "No Type=... entry" error.  I don't know where the entry should go, or what types there are.
<underdog5004> lol, no usr serial modems on ebay
<underdog5004> afk
<jhutchins> USR makes winmodems that don't work with linux.  They also make very good real modems.
<llutz> underdog5004: most pc even don't have any serial-ports anymore today :((
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> I know macs got rid of them a while ago
<underdog5004> ok, I'm going to go buy a bike...bbl
<llutz> if that works with linux....
<llutz> why does amarok 1.4.7 need 20-30 seconds to close, when shutting down KDE-session? any idea
<jhutchins> underdog5004: Look for 'external' instead of 'serial'.
<jhutchins> llutz: writing/closing the preference and music database files.
<llutz> jhutchins: serious? one reason more to use xmms again :(
<jhutchins> xmms is a nice player.  Amarok is a collection manager.
<jhutchins> llutz: Try just quitting, see if that isn't a bit faster.
<llutz> "amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE"   announced as player too :)
<david_edmundson> llutz: it needs some time as it writes out what's in the current playlist
<david_edmundson> it's designed so you only have <50 songs in the playlist
<david_edmundson> and the rest are in your collection
<llutz> david_edmundson: usually the playlist is empty when closing
<david_edmundson> oh
<david_edmundson> well there goes my shiny theory
<llutz> and further on, amarok won't be started again when loggin in again. seems it crashes during shutdown (or takes too long for session-management)
<Wiggles> Hi, I'm using kcontrol-autostart, but I keep getting a "No Type=... entry" error.  I don't know where the entry should go, or what types there are.  Any suggestions?
<jhutchins> llutz: #amarok is usually pretty helpful.
<llutz> jhutchins: i should howl(?) there too ;)
<jhutchins> llutz: They might be able to help you troubleshoot the crash.
<dthacker-lt> hello from the OLUG installfest
<dthacker-lt> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<radioaktivstorm> is there some sort of keyboard shortcut to close kde applications (like ctrl +Q or something) ? I mean.... I love using the mouse and all... but it would be nice to know of one.
<steinerhippo> alt+f4
<david_edmundson> radioaktivstorm: and control+w
<radioaktivstorm> ah cool, I know alt f4 but that doesn't work for like the more complex apps like kontact I was looking for the quit application as opposed to close window. ctrl+w is it?
<radioaktivstorm> david_edmundson... nope... didn't do it :/
<radioaktivstorm> ah well
<saylar> hey guys, i need some help with a hardware problem. this the right place, or any other channel?
<jhutchins> radioaktivstorm: Some of the apps that background don't really have a quit keystroke.  Some you have to go through the dropdown.  I don't know of shortcuts for that.  You can pkill them; you can usualy kill them from the sytem tray with the mouse.
<jhutchins> radioaktivstorm: You can use ctrl-alt-esc to kill them but I din't think that's a good idea usually.
<radioaktivstorm> lol
<radioaktivstorm> yeah... haha
<saylar> ah, i'll just ask. could it be, that either my motherboard or my cpu is critically damaged, when i power the machine up, cpu fan starts running, hdds are starting up, but the system itself won't start? i don't get a signal to the monitor
<saylar> i even took out all hdds, the dvd-rom and the ram.
<saylar> nothing, the cpu fan starts running and that's it
<saylar> any suggestions?
<jhutchins> saylar: Does it beep?
<jhutchins> saylar: How old is it?
<killown> exist any tool for kde to configure multimidia keyboard?
<saylar> it is almost brandnew, asus m2npv-vm is the board, and no it does not beep
<saylar> it is so frustrating, i'm close to crying like a little girl
<saylar> i had the motherboard standing on my desk for several month until today. bought a fancy new case and now this
<maverick> saylar: what's the problem?
<jhutchins> saylar: Does it have a bunch of little can-shaped capacitors on it?
<maverick> saylar: did ou make sure that you connected the 2 power cables to the board...the main cable and the 12V cable
<saylar> yeah, i did.
<radioaktivstorm> thanks for all the help, ciao!
<jhutchins> saylar: Is any part of the motherboard touching the case where it shouldn't be?
<saylar> and yeah it does have a lot of them ;)
<saylar> nope
<jhutchins> saylar: So it's new, right?
<saylar> yeah, almost. like i said, couple of months
<saylar> i still have warranty ;)
<jhutchins> K, it's probably not dead capacitors.
<saylar> but, you know how it is ;)
<saylar> maybe i will take it out of the case again and see if it will boot up then. just to make sure
<jhutchins> I would take it out of the case and see if it behaves the same.
<jhutchins> No beep?
<maverick> No beep
<saylar> not at all
<jhutchins> (Speaker connected?)
<maverick> saylar: this is a power problem
<saylar> cpu fan starts running and that's all that's happening
<zipper> I cannot use my mouse in quake3, and i cannot seem to bring down the console. Any hints on what could be wrong?
<maverick> saylar: or it's dead
<zipper> quake4 works fine
<saylar> i just have the cpu on the board, nothing else is connected
<saylar> not even the memory
<jhutchins> saylar: Try connecting the speaker and see if it's beeping on startup.
<saylar> i'll finish my cigarette and then take it out of the case again
<saylar> if it is not working i will drink myself to death tonight. that's for sure
<deathguppie> hey, has anyone else encountered problems installing kde4libs???
<deathguppie> kde4libs is screwed up by previously installed kdelibs5 and I cannot seem to fix the problem..
<deathguppie> ... o_0
<deathguppie> .. ok.. don't everyone try to answer at once now..
<rbrunhuber> deathguppie: can't remember any troubles. What kind problems do you mean?
<zipper> I cant use my mouse in quake3, not even in the menu. It seems to register when i click the buttons though. What could be wrong?
<saylar> no, nothing
<saylar> so, jhutchins. what do you think is more likely damaged, the cpu or the mainboard?
<jhutchins> saylar: cpu, because the power supply switching is working.
<saylar> power supply switching? what do you mean by that? that it is turning on?
<martijn> anyone know a guide to install compiz-fusion?
<jhutchins> saylar: Yeah, the fact that it turns on and powers the fan.  If the MB were bad it would probably do nothing.
<jhutchins> saylar: I would take both, WITH ram, to a computer shop and have them verify it though.
<saylar> problem is tough, that i bought cpu and MB in different online stores
<jhutchins> saylar: Good reason to make friends with a local store.
<saylar> yeah, probably the best thing to do.
<jhutchins> saylar: You can just gamble on-line, or you can get a local store to test the MB and buy a CPU from them.
<nosrednaekim> newegg is NOT gambling :)
<saylar> i think i'll call both online stores on monday morning. the one i bought the cpu from is quite reliable
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: No, but not being sure whether it's the MB or the CPU is.
<nosrednaekim> oh... hmm
<fester> How do I find the path for Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> "type konqueror"
<jhutchins> or which konqueror
<Level15> hey guys
<scheater6> You mean the absolute address of the binary executable to konqueror?
<scheater6> it should be in /usr/bin
<scheater6> that what you need?
<saylar> 
<jhutchins> 
<Level15> 
<martijn> what should i install with the mix of beryl and compiz now?
<Level15> martijn: compiz fusion
<martijn> seeing there are merged i mean
<scheater6> Depends on what you want.  There are still plugins from Beryl that have yet to be merged - but only a few.
<martijn> Level15: i tried that, but then i run compiz --replace and get no borders and high cou
<martijn> cpu
<Level15> the borders issue may require you fix your xorg.conf. The CPU, dunno, are you using the right drivers for your video card?
<scheater6> If you had beryl installed, you can run the beryl-manager and select compiz from there.  If it's something more drastic than that, you're probably going fishing in xorg.
<martijn> Level15: yeah, nvidia so that is easy
<ubuntu_> Hola
<Level15> martijn: in that case, and if you are 100% sure you are already using nvidia's accelerated driver, check your xorg.conf for this lines:
<Level15>         Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Level15> and:
<ubuntu_> ok, english
<Level15>         DefaultDepth    24
<Level15> martijn: that solved the no window decorations issue
<Wiggles> Hi, I'm using kcontrol-autostart, but I keep getting a "No Type=... entry" error.  I don't know where the entry should go, or what types there are.  Any suggestions?
<ubuntu_> hello everybody. I have a question.
<Level15> !kcontrol-autostart
<ubuntu_> please, is there anybody to answer me ?
<scheater6> ubuntu_:  what can we do for you?
<Level15> ubuntu_: what's that kcontrol-autostart thing?
<ubuntu_> I will install kubuntu at my pc.
<martijn> Level15: both were already there(?)
<ubuntu_> I have a 120 GB hard disk drive
<tobias> good evening ladies and gentlemen =)
<Level15> martijn: ok, that's strange... could you please describe your problem in more detail? maybe i misunderstood
<Bene> BARI: whats your question
<BARI> I want to make partition to my hdd.
<BARI> waht is the partition schemma for this ?
<BARI> (sorry my english)
<scheater6> Is your question how to partition a disk, or are you asking how you should divide it up?
<Level15> BARI: BARI: that's for you to decide, but i'd recommend a / partition of 10 GB and a /home partition of as much as you can :)
<tobias> BARI:  are you looking for a partition-manager or did I get you wrong?
* Level15 wonders why i get less spam on weekends that on weekdays
<BARI> I am not looking for a partition-manager
<Level15> BARI: Q: are the 120 GB just for linux? or will you have win as well on it?
<BARI> I want to know how many partitions, and what size
<BARI> just for linux
<talula> Howdy!
<tobias> okay so Level15 answered already
<talula> I have a quick question.  I want to upgrade and try out the Gutsy beta
<scheater6> Level15 spelled it out nice.  / 10GB, and /home as big as you can.
<talula> beta (tribe builds) since they have newer kernels and such....
<talula> I downloaded the normal Tribe CD but I didn't see any option for upgrading, only formating and doing a clean install.
<Wiggles> I just want to run "emerald --replace" when I start up, but I can't get it to work.
<Level15> BARI: you could do more fancy stuff like LVM and have your filesystems and logical volumes grow as needed :)
<talula> I downloaded the alternate install cd, and I tried sudo sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade, but it immediately throws out the error:
<Level15> Wiggles: create a shell script with that command under .kde/Autostart/
<talula> Could not find the upgrade application archive, exiting
<talula> What is the best way to ugrade to Gutsy?
<scheater6> Someone verify this - could tatula do the old method and change every instance of "feisty" to "gusty" in his sources.list?
<Wiggles> Level15, how do I create a script?
<Aranel> when I use ttyX, (ex: CTRL ALT F1) , It just gives black screen, how can i fix it ? I need the console :)
<talula> I could certainly try that, thanks scheater6
<Level15> use your favorite editor, like kate. create a file with the following lines
<Level15> #!/bin/bash
<Level15> emerald --replace
<Wiggles> Level15, Just a text file?
<Level15> then make it executable
<Level15> yep
<tobias> Aranel: what about Ctrl Alt F2 ?
<Aranel> tobias: F2, F3 ,F4 .. :)
<talula> what directory is in the sources.list file in again?  I'm primarily a Gentoo user, and new to Kubuntu.
<tobias> all the same ?
<tobias> mhm
<talula> sorry, that was a lazy question, I can search for it
<martijn> Level15: i have no window border, you got it right
<talula> I have a second question though as well.
<Level15> martijn: is emerald running?
<scheater6> tatula: it's in /etc/apt   I highly recommend making a backup before messing with sources.list
<BARI> Level15: This is the very first time I heard about LVM.
<talula> Normally in Gentoo, I can just download a kernel source, configure it, compile it, install it, and I'm good to go.  I tried that with Kubuntu, and then suddenly it wouldn't load the ATI drivers telling me I was missing the restricted-modules package for that kernel.
<Level15> BARI: usually it find more use on servers, but can be used on desktops/workstations/laptops as well
<talula> Is there a way to make a custom kernel build, and still be able to load the ati drivers?
<Level15> BARI: it requires a little bit more effort to set up, as well as installing from the alternate CD
<Level15> talula: ATI is evil :(
<scheater6> I'm not very familiar with upgrading kernels past the version in the current repisositories, but it is possible to compile your own kernel.
<talula> And I know that free software is better, but frankly there is basically next to no support for this notebook's internal ATI card in any of the free drivers.
<Level15> talula: but i guess you can, provided you also recompile ATI driver
<tobias> talula: what card exactly ?
<martijn> Level15: what *is emerald?
<tobias> martijn: a window-manager
<talula> I can compile my own kernel, but I have no idea how to make the restricted-modules package, and without it, Kubuntu seems to block using "restricted" add-ons to the kernel like the ATI driver.
<Level15> martijn: decorator for the window manager
<talula> ATI Radeon XPress 200M
<Level15> talula: my guess is that if you recompile your kernel, you'll need to download and set up by hand ATI drivers from ATI website
<BARI> Level15: ok, I don't want to make a server. I am window's user. I just want to use linux (and learning)
<tobias> talula: try getting the ati-driver from amd.ati.com
<Level15> BARI: then forget about LVM for the time being
<BARI> ok
<Wiggles> Level15, It's just opening the file in Kate.  What am I doing wrong?
<Level15> BARI: considering you are new and will have a huge HD just for linux, you might want to set up more than i originally said for /
<Level15> maybe 20 GB
<talula> I will try that, but there is a Kubuntu package called restricted-kernel-modules or some-such and there is one for each official Kubuntu kernel package release.  It is even in the ATI Guide I do believe on the Ubuntu wiki.
<Level15> Wiggles: first line must be "#!/bin/bash"
<Level15> Wiggles: no quotes, of course
<Wiggles> Level15, ok
<Level15> talula: yeah, but that kernel driver is compiled against the kubuntu kernel, so will probably not work with your custom kernel
<tobias> talula: I am not sure about that, sorry~ cant help you with that but the official driver installation worked fine for me. Maybe you are as lucky as me :o
<Level15> Wiggles: second line must be the command you want to run: "emerald --replace"
<martijn> Level15: kde-window-decorator crashes when i load compiz --replace now
<tobias> martijn: nVidia or ATI? :o
<Level15> martijn: hmm, sorry, i can't help you more with that. But I can help you set beryl instead, if you want
<martijn> tobias: nvidia
<martijn> Level15: no i want the newest
<martijn> thanks though
<Level15> martijn: although i'd recommend you wait until kde4 comes out :)
<tobias> martijn: the newest one is compiz-fusion
<BARI> Level15: I want to separate SYS's files from USER's files. In windows I had two partitions, ONE for system files and OTHER for "documents and settings". I want to make something like this. Sorry to speak like indian :p
<martijn> tobias: that i do not have installed i think
<talula> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tobias> !fusion | martijn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<talula> You need the restricted-modules package
<tobias> !compiz | martijn
<ubotu> martijn: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Level15> BARI: that's why you put your /home on a different partition. User files live there
<talula> And I don't know how to create this package for a custom kernel.
<martijn> only the plugins i think
<tobias> sorry talula I cant help you with it :/
<Level15> BARI: bottom line is this. Create a swap partition of 1 or 2 GB, a / partition of 18 GB and a /home partition with the rest of the disk :)
<lunitik> What package provides spell checking in Firefox? I don't want to have OpenOffice installed :(
<talula> If you are a kde user, kde 4 will have its own composite manager, so you won't need Beryl or Compiz Fusion for it.
<talula> Though I do use compiz-fusion myself on KDE these days.
<Level15> talula: compiz fusion freezes my box over here
<talula> Firefox 2 has built-in spellchecking I do believe
<BARI> Level15: Excelent! thank you very much
<Level15> BARI: no problem
<lunitik> talula: Uhh, KDE already has a composition manager... kompmgr or whatever... correct terms are awesome.
<talula> I run Gentoo on most of my boxes.  I never wanted to screw with trying to install it before, but I just did a new Sabayon install, and it is great.  Compiz-fusion, codecs, mp3, dvd, and everything working perfect out of the box.
<BARI> Level15: Could I make one more question ?
<Level15> BARI: sure!
<lunitik> talula: Ubuntu packages split it out though.... so they don't have to provide hunspell 4 different times...
<BARI> Level15: I have AMD Athlon XP 2500+ with 1024 MB RAM. What must to be the size of swap partition ?
<lunitik> (hunspell is a fork of ispell ...)
<scheater6> I like Sabayon, and if someone likes Gentoo then I recommend Sabayon, but I don't like Gentoo - not a fan of compiling everything.  It's a good distro though - it's basically just a precompiled Gentoo.
<Level15> BARI: i'd recommend 1 GB.
<lunitik> BARI: just make it a gig
<Level15> BARI: but if you make it 2 GB, it will work as well
<Level15> BARI: and  hey, you have 160 GB over there :)
<Aranel> when I use ttyX, (ex: CTRL ALT F1) , It just gives black screen, how can i fix it ? I need the console :)
<lunitik> Actually making it much larger will come with a performance penalty...
<Level15> Aranel: try disabling the boot splashscreen in grub.
<Aranel> Level15: how can i do it ?
<Level15> lunitik: i have 3 GB swap, and i never use it... averything stays in RAM (got 2 GB of RAM)
<BARI> Level15: What do you recommend to me ?
<Level15> Aranel: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nagyv> hello! I have a problem with vfat external hdd. I have a problem mounting it, after using it with a windows machine. Here is the dmesg | tail after connecting it to the system http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34221/ Is it possible to get it back&working somehow?
<Level15> BARI: start with 1 GB
<BARI> Level15: ok. Thanks a lot.
<Level15> nagyv: that doesn't look like a FS damage, but more like a HW failure
<Level15> BARI: no problem
<tobias> Level15: you seem to be busy tonight :D
<Level15> tobias: well, i'd been absent from the channel for a week... i'm trying to catch up :P
<tobias> hehe =D
<BARI> Level15: good bye
<ll_> is there a audio client out there that will alow me to listen to Yahoo radio music channels ?
<Level15> BARI: bye, and good luck
<nagyv> Level15: thx :(
<pompel> hi everybody
<tobias> hi pompel
<Level15> nagyv: yeah, sorry about that. if it still works on win, try getting a backup
<pompel> i have winXP and Ubuntu 5.10 installed, using GRUB....i'm about to install Kubuntu 7.04 and i'm wondering if installing this will somehow effect GRUB or my winXP
<pompel> <---- linux newbie
<Level15> pompel: are you planning to upgrade or install over the old 5.10?
<pompel> Level15: installing over the old one...burnt an iso cd of 7.
<pompel> 04
<Level15> pompel: the installation will then certainly overwrite grub, but should be smart wnough to detect your winXP and set menu entries for it
<Level15> *enough
<pompel> will it reinstall grub? or will i have to find some other way of accessing my xp?
<Level15> pompel: it will reinstall grub, but should be able to access wintendo just like you have been doing so far
<pompel> hehe
<pompel> thank you, Level15...just don't want to loose access to all the stuff i got in my ntfs drives
<Level15> pompel: ok, np. In any case, a win xp CD might be handy... just in case
<pompel> yeah...that's the problem..i resently moved and i can't find it
<sehe> ubuntu comes with easy access to ntfs drives out-of-the-box methinks
<pompel> *recently
<Level15> pompel: well, i haven't seen may problems on recent installations, so you should be fine
<pompel> okay..thanks
<Level15> pompel: np
<pompel> bbiab then...hopefully
<Level15> ok :)
<ll_> is there a audio client out there that will alow me to listen to Yahoo radio music channels ?
<Wiggles> What package can I install to give flash support to Konqueror?
<Biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sehe> wiggles: gnash?
<Level15> ll_: AFAIK, yaho radio uses DRM... so no, you cant. Well, maybe you can, using vmware or wine or something like that
<ll_> thank you
<Level15> ll_: np
<Biovore> 1+3+3=7
<sehe> wellspoken
<Level15> well, that depends on the base :)
<Biovore> well hex and octal its the same..
<hydrogen> not if your talking base 4!
<dthacker-lt> saylan: doesn't sound good.
<Level15> exactly my point :)
<Biovore> true..
<Biovore> just like 1000/4 = 400
<sehe> charming innit
<tobias> !n8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias> !gn8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gn8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias> :/
<tobias> good night everyone ;D
<tobias> see you around
<Level15> tobias: ok, cya
<sehe> Sorry, I don't know anything about good night everyone ;D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> :D
<Karti> Hi all, quick script question - If I create a folder with a date eg. 2007-08-18-Backup and its created in a cron job with mkdir $(date -I)-Backup, does anyone know the command to create a tarball file within that newly created folder so I can place my backups in the new folder and not have to move them each night? Many thanks
<Level15> Karti: i don't think i understood your question... could you rephrase, please?
<sehe> same trick?
<sehe> tar czvf $(date -l)-Backup/stuff.tar.gz files....
<Level15> sehe: that's why i think i didn't understand correctly...
<sehe> lets hear ...
<sehe> maybe use a symlink to the 'current' backup folder if you don't want to modify backup scripts
<sehe> ln -s $(date -l)-Backup current-backup
#kubuntu 2007-08-19
<Karti> Level15: I have a cron job that creates a file - mail.tar.gz It creates it to a folder called backup. I have added soem code so that I create a folder for the tarball, but as I "don't know the name of teh file that has been created" I am unable to put my tarball creation in it. I am just learning the scripting side at the moment and don't know if the $(date -I) remains the same variable
<sehe> should
<Level15> sure it should
<Karti> I will put my code in the pastebin
<sehe> if you use the same shell (probably bash)
<sehe> put it in the wastebin :D
<sehe> hehe
<Karti> sehe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34228/
<Karti> I am looking at placing my tarred files and the others into the newly created dated folder
<sehe> lines 7/9 do that already
<sehe> what is different in the task you are trying to perform?
<sehe> you mean in lines 13,14?
<Karti> I was just adding the date to those ones, but I would like then to go into the newly created folder
<sehe> and do?
<Level15> Karti: set a variable at the beginning like TIMETAG=$(date -I), then use it to define any names you want both for tar files as well as directories
<Karti> I would like 7,9 13 and 14 to go into the newly created folder
<sehe> that would only make it (1) more legible (2) more safe (if the date changes)
<sehe> aha - ic - you want to use the same folder everywhere
<Karti> I run this backup every night but want to automate it more
<Karti> so that every night it goes to a different folder
<Karti> so tonight it will be 2007-08-08-Backup and tomorrow 2007-08-19-Backup
<sehe> care if I write up some mod like Level15 proposed?
<sehe> seems like it is already well underway :)
<Karti> please do, I am just trying the variable he suggested
<sehe> k a moment
<Level15> glad that idea has been accepted :)
<sehe> should be there
<sehe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34228/
<sehe> sry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34229/
<Perdut> Hi!
<sehe> on a separate note: I like rdiff-backup for this kind of thing :)
<sehe> Karti: found it?
<Karti> sehe: just looking now
<Bartho> hello there
<sehe> didn bother to update comments or anything else (like the -v switches on the tars that seem a bit redundant in a cron job :))
<sehe> (hi)
<Karti> sehe: that was perfect, many thanks and cheers to level15 for the idea
<Bartho> anyone have an idea, why my screen goes to blank after 5 minutes, but didnt configured it in the kde screensaver options nor the XScreensaver?
<sehe> gl!
<Karti> I thought the v was for verbose and meant everything?
<Bartho> O_O
<Level15> Karti: np, i bet sehe would have done that even if i hadn't said anything anyway :)
<sehe> yup - unless you explictely pipe cron output to some logfile, it is useless in cron
<Karti> Also I like the idea of a differemtial backup, is that just slightly different code that I should use?
<rockets> What's the default media player for Kubuntu?
<rockets> for videos
<Level15> rockets: kaffeine
<Biovore> kaffine I think..
<sehe> you leave all the real work to rdiff (librsync) and get icremental storage foortpint as a bonus
<rockets> oh.
<rockets> Damn.
<rockets> Kaffeine doesn't work so well.
<sehe> have to read up first, unless you know rsync a bit already
<Bartho> sehe: may i query you?
<Karti> I think that is later ;)
<sehe> Bartho: yup
<sehe> Karti: np
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<sehe> Bartho: I can't do pm (have to register duh)
<Karti> sehe: Level15: I will ask though, looking at my script, it doesn't work unless it has the //bin/cat /dev/null > /tmp/backup.log part, I just don't get this.....any ideas?
<Bartho> gnaaaa
<sehe> Bartho: should be something with the powersave settings
<Level15> Karti: touch
<Level15> Karti: let me see that script again...
<Bartho> *sigh* i guess i will register ^^
<Karti> Level15: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34228/
<sehe> Bartho: i think *i have to*
<Level15> Karti: strange, it should not be necessary, IMHO... the log file should be automatically created when you do the > thing
<Bartho> oh :D sorry, bit drunken... but that 5 minutes blank screen bothers so much
<sehe> Karti: what exactly doesn't work now? Did you remove the v switch or some?
<Karti> When I remove that line 4 and the  > /tmp/backup.log it works fine in the script, but when it crons it only copies a tiny bit of the tar.gz file
<Karti> must admit not tried it without the v switch
<sehe> Karti: uhoh I might have needed some quotes
<Bartho> sehe: so this way now? i mean its a support channel :) ofc only if you are multithreaded
<sehe> Karti: do not remove the v switch (it is harmless even if not useful :))
<savetheWorld> Is there a list of the apt packages anywhere? with descriptions?
<sehe> Karti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34231/ minor fixup shouldn really change much
<SlimeyPe1e> sauvin: in adept?
<SlimeyPe1e> erm
<SlimeyPe1e> savetheWorld: ^^
<sehe> Could change a lot if $(date -I) contains spaces. I never tried ($date -I) HEHEHE
<sauvin> hee hee
<Biovore> savetheWorld: packages.ubuntu.com <-- search able via web interface..  you can also use the package manager or "apt-cache search"
<savetheWorld> Biovore: thats what I was hoping for. thanks
<Level15> sehe: in that case i suggest the output of date is user defined to something like 2007.10.15
<sehe> Level15: indeed, does '2007-08-19' at my pc
<Karti> sehe:  just find it crazy why the script would work when I run it, and also when I run it from the Kcron GUI yet it fails to complete the mails.tar.gz
<Karti> this problem was before the date issue I'm afraid
<Level15> Karti: i remember i experienced some weird issues with gnutar a while ago... i swtiched to some utility called star which worked fine
<Level15> and there's an Ubuntu package for it :)
<sehe> yet fails to complete mails.tar.gz... - when? -
<Bartho> ok, i turned off the power saving settings, only said "switch off monitor after 45 minutes" at least the monitor goes blank after 5 minutes but dont turn off the monitor
<Karti> I believe that the backup.log is written over each time anyway, so that is not an issue
<Level15> Karti: you are right about that, since it's > and not >>
<Karti> sehe: it fails to create the tar during the actual cron job
<Karti> it creates the icon and it contains maybe 10 folders
<Level15> Karti: may i suggest you take a look at keep, a kde utility for backups... though i haven't really used it
<sehe> Karti: I happend to try it once. Wouldn't even launch
<Karti> Level15: I had a quick look before, but wanted to try my hand at scripting as I had some errors appear
<sehe> Karti: There is also Konserve which is pretty simplistic I think
<poroto82> does anyone know where i can find the idyllic records album? please
<Karti> I read about Simple Linux Backup but its still in Beta I believe
<Level15> Karti: ok, if that doesn't work then stick to the scripts...
<Level15> take a look at this star thing... it's syntax is somewhat more complicated than tar but doesn't do unexpected stuff
<Level15> at least in my experience
<sehe> The problem with line 9 could be (1) source (not present, not accessible: permissions!, or locked (locking mail client? NFS mounted problems?)) it could be permissions writing the log file as well
<Level15> sehe: but if i  understand correctly, it works with the cat /dev/null > logfile
<sehe> (forget the (1) didn fancy more bullet items :))
<Level15> it's kind of weird
<Karti> sehe: I thought it might be permissions during the cron as it runs all other times, the confusing part is that it creates part of the file ;)
<Karti> Level15: Yes
<sehe> Level15: i missed that point
<Karti> I will have a look at the suggestions, and thank you both for your help...
<Level15> Karti: try putting the logfile somewhere else :)
<Karti> what in a home folder?
<sehe> Karti: seems then that tar bails out halfway, breaking the pipe
<Level15> for example, yes
<Level15> in jim's home folder, actually
<sehe> :D
<Karti> **damn these people are smart ...they now know my name ;)**
<Level15> HAHAHA
<sehe> YOU PUT IT IN THE SCRIPT
<sehe> hehe
<Karti> cut and paste will be the end of Jim, Jim Bond!
<sehe> Karti: gl anyways
<Level15> BTW, you can make the scrip protable by not using the full path to your home dir but $HOME :)
<Level15> *script
<Level15> jeez
<Level15> nano rc0
<Karti> I used the ~/ but when I put this on a forum , it was suggested that I try full paths
<Level15> sorry
<sehe> Level15: which is more portable, ~ or $HOME (if it comes to bash,csh,sh etc?)
<Level15> Karti: i think $HOME works better
<Karti> I would go with the variable $Home
<Level15> it's all capitalized
<Karti> just amending script as we type ;)
<sehe> uppercase
<Bartho> ok, i turned off the power saving settings, only said "switch off monitor after 45 minutes" at least the monitor goes blank after 5 minutes but dont turn off the monitor... anyone any idea? ^^
<sehe> BArtho: yes, it's probably something else
<Bartho> really? :p
<Level15> brb
<Karti> would you also suggest the use of change directory or just a straight tar command?
<sehe> Bartho: sry, but it's always like that
<Bartho> sehe: what do you mean?
<sehe> Karti: I always do straight commands. But it's a matter of taste unless you 'cd' to a directoyy with different permissions in place
<Karti> as its all Jim's it would not really matter....me thinks
<sehe> Bartho: it's the fastest way of thinking of other solutions: accept that it must be something else:_)
<Bartho> sehe: maybe i dont understand that now :( only want to know why the f*** the screen goes blank.
<Materials> Hi, whats a linear transformation?
<sehe> nice I had one of my lovely keyboard deadlocks.
<sehe> Bartho: granetd
<sehe> granted*
<Level15> Materials: are you talking about math here?
<Bartho> sehe: ?
<sehe> Bartho: are you on kde or gnome? I'm KDE so if you are too, i might look around
<Bartho> sehe kde
<sehe> good
<Bartho> sehe: but a installed ubuntu with reinstalled kde
<kaminix> Can I limit Krusaders Internet capacity? :P
<kaminix> It's uploading too fast :p
<sehe> Bartho: do you have Kerry/Beagle running?
<Materials> i donno
<Level15> Materials: lol
<sehe> Bartho: never mind
<Bartho> sehe: wtf is Kerry/Beagle?
<sehe> Bartho: i'll take that as a 'no' :)
<Bartho> hehe
<sehe> (Bartho: desktop search)
<Tomi-idle> Bartho: a mac's spotlight sort of search application
<Tomi-idle> that sounded bad
<sehe> Bartho: yup. Google Desktop, Vista Search
<Bartho> apple blh
<intelikey> howto check for a dns server ?
<matias_> Hi
<robotgeek> intelikey: what do you mean, look for one? (btw, you are unidentified)
<dustin> what's the best dvd ripper in kubuntu?
<sehe> Bartho: what window manager are you usign?
<matias_> I have a question if someone can answer to me it I would appreciatte their help?
<matias_> I have a Pentium II
<intelikey> robotgeek i mean test the dns address that i have in resolv.conf
<Bartho> sehe: uhm didnt i mention that? kde, or what do you mean exactly?
<matias_> with 256 RAM and Riva TNT2 32MB
<intelikey> robotgeek think proxy
<sehe> Bartho: technically that's diffenrt. I'll take that as, "kwin", of course LOL
<modjo> hello everybody
<robotgeek> intelikey: sorry, i dunno
<matias_> And I have Installed beryl and it is not working
<modjo> anybody here develop in c++ using kubuntu?
<sehe> Bartho: I'm using beryl on kde, e.g.
<intelikey> k
<dustin> best dvd ripper in kubuntu?
<Bartho> thats a hard question now ^^
<Bartho> sehe: thats a hard question now ^^
<sehe> Bartho: never mind: if you don't know it, it's kwin for sure :D
<intelikey> dustin best is the one you prefer
<sehe> Bartho: Just ruling out sources of interference with desktop behaviour
<modjo> hey everybody i need some help
<dustin> intelikey: any suggestions?
<intelikey> !rip
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<modjo> programing in c++
<dustin> perhaps acid rip?
<intelikey> guess not.
<robotgeek> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> modjo: I do, why
<Bartho> sehe: but i can maybe tell you its since i installed the nvidia driver
<Bartho> sehe: at least i guess it is
<sehe> Bartho: shouldn really make more snese, but sure sounds like a clue
<robotgeek> i've heard good things about devede
<modjo> sehe: how do i compile anything in c++? i cant run a simple hello world program
<modjo> like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B
<sehe> Ok, can you type up the source? I'll give you a simple command line then
<sehe> modjo: ^^
<modjo> sehe: on that link look for the hello world program
<robotgeek> modjo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aguitel> anyone use sbackup from the konsole ?
<robotgeek> modjo: then, read up on how to compile programs :)
<sehe> modjo: saw it. Save as 'hello.cpp', then either 'make hello' on a system with standard binutils, or do manual:
<sehe> modjo:  g++ main.cpp
<modjo> lemme trya g++
<intelikey> ok another question about dns's does it matter what dns one uses on the internet ?
<sehe> modjo: g++ automatically links libcpp instead of glibcand uses STL include paths etc
<spiroo> hello, I wondering, how do i contact those people who currently developing Kubuntu version 7.10. I have a several bugs notices that I wanna share with all of you
<sehe> modjo: You may try kdevelop (IDE) if you are on KDE
<sehe> modjo: Anjuta (IDE) otherwise
<modjo> i dont have g package
<modjo> downloading
<sehe> modjo: Eclipse seems to have proper CDT (IDE) as well, never tried it
<robotgeek> intelikey: it does matter if the dns does not "behave"
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install build-essentials     <-- modjo
<modjo> let give it wome time
<modjo> i do have eclipse but i cant understand it for simple programs
<spiroo> anyone?
<modjo> just huve packages
<modjo> *huge
<robotgeek> spiroo: file bugs on launchpad?
<sehe> modjo: eclipse is originally Java-dev oriented
<intelikey> spiroo kubuntu+1
<spiroo> I wanna contact, developers for kubuntu, how do I do?
<nixternal> spiroo: report...what robotgeek said :)
<intelikey> spiroo channel #kubuntu+1
<sehe> modjo: You'd have to go and Find/Install updates (Help menu)
<sehe> modjo: But how's the command line compile going?
<nixternal> spiroo: you can email kubuntu-devel AT lists DOT ubuntu DOT com -- but I am afraid you will be pointed to LP to file a bug
<modjo> ok
<modjo> it compiled
<sehe> modjo: ?
<modjo> how do i run it?
<spiroo> okey, sorry not to familiar with this IRC-client, how do I change to channel #Kubuntu+1?
<sehe> modjo: great. you're on your way then!
<modjo> yes half way :D
<sehe> modjo: Be sure to check out boost (it has ubuntu packages)
<sehe> modjo: more questions (uhoh)?
<intelikey> spiroo /join <channel>
<modjo> how do i run it?
<modjo> it did complied it
<sehe> modjo: default output is named a.out
<spiroo> okey, because I have found a several heavy core bugs which gonna destroy the system. I have reinstalled a dussinn of times
<modjo> *compiled
<nixternal> what is kubuntu+1?
<modjo> yes inddeed
<sehe> modjo: ./a.out should run it
<modjo> hahahaha
<modjo> NICE!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> isn't there already an ubuntu+1 which has way more people to help you out
<modjo> modjo 1, c++ 0
<sehe> modjo: separate options (i believe -o hello) are used to name it differently
<nixternal> lol
<sehe> modjo: way to go
<nixternal> sehe: you are correct ::    g++ -o foo foo.cpp
<modjo> guys i really love you for helping noobs
<Karti> sehe: Level15: Finally, does #//bin/cat /dev/null > $HOME/backup.log mean that I am reading the results of dev/null and puting them to home/backup.log (which would equal nothing?)
<modjo> you saved me :D
<nixternal> modjo: and we love you for using Kubuntu!
<sehe> Karti: simply, yes
<spiroo> there is none on channel kubuntu+1
<robotgeek> modjo: you should also invest some time in learning a build tool like cmake or scons
<sehe> Karti: so, like doing 'touch $HOME/backup.log'...
<aguitel> anyone use sbackup here?
<modjo> i would but right now im at homework
<modjo> so i need it really bad
<nixternal> spiroo: +1 channels are for dev releases (ie. gutsy support)
<spiroo> nvm, i tried ubuntu instead.
* nixternal hugs cmake and qmake
<spiroo> yes I noticed that
<intelikey> Karti short answer   yes
<spiroo> I wanna report about gutsy yes
<sehe> modjo: good luck then
<Karti> lol which make it more confusing why my script needs it :)
<modjo> sehe, robotgeek and nixternal
<nixternal> spiroo: as long as it isn't related to Konqueror and Flash locking up or OpenOffice.org not starting, then go for it :)
<modjo> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<sehe> Karti: yup lucky you
<modjo> :D
<modjo> gotta go
<sehe> modjo: cya
<modjo> homework claims my blood
<nixternal> later modjo
<spiroo> it has not to do with that ;P
<nixternal> modjo: ##c++ also
<modjo> and may the power of god compiles you!
<spiroo> It has to do with partitions and boot process
<nixternal> ooh, something new :)
<intelikey> Karti exception would be if /dev/null was deleted (hackers trick) and things that used >/dev/null would have writen a file, then you would be backing up that data
<sehe> Karti: again, what happens if you don't have the /dev/null line :)
<sehe> Karti: is the backup complete, if you include it, or what?
<spiroo> btw, does anyone know if there is a better tool than testdisk to fully recover lost data on the hdd
<Level15> Karti: yep... basically you are just creating an empty file
<Level15> Karti: sorry i took so long to answer
<sehe> Level15: hi back...
<Karti> intelikey: cheers - sehe: no it generally only creates a file that is about 8.3kb instead of 36MB
<Karti> Level15: no probs, great to get some help
<sehe> Karti: but if you include the 'magic line', the backup is 100% ok?
<Level15> Karti: i am still surprised you need to do that...
<intelikey> spiroo not that i know of.   if testdisk doesn't do it you need some "real" data recovery methoods   like   dd  or   cat    and a large decyphering zone
<intelikey> and plenty of time and exp
<sehe> Karti: i should be going to bed i'm afraid
<Karti> yes, if the line is in it works great , if not if copies the four files but it looks as thought he tarballs are shells of their formwr self!
<Karti> former self even!!
<sehe> Karti: hahaha
<kondeDrakul> i am angry
<sehe> Karti: what prompted you to enter the magic line in the first place? Did you get the idea from somehwere? It might give me a clue, as otherwise I'm stupified :D
<spiroo> intelikey: Is there any tool with GUI and that could retrieve full filenames and catalog structure?
<intelikey> hi angry
<mudge> hey anyone here into programming?
<nixternal> what's up mudge?
<sehe> mudge: more specific?
<spiroo> mudge: yes
<intelikey> spiroo idk.   what is the fs in question ?
<robinson> stdin, are you awake this evening?
<mudge> haha,  more specific:  computer porgramming
<sehe> mudge: still more?
<Bartho> ^^
<Karti> sehe: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=6512
<robinson> klobster:
<sehe> Karti: thx
<mudge> what's your favorite programming languages?
<spiroo> php
<sehe> mudge: all of them? C# java, python, c++
<intelikey> mudge install build-essential and kdevelop    and have at it
<nixternal> mudge: probably a better question to ask in an offtopic non-support channel really
<Level15> Sartre
<Bartho> not my favourite, but have to use php ^^
<Level15> XD
<spiroo> depends what kind of programming btw.
<Karti> sehe: Its 12.43 here as well.......eyes not opening like they used to, when I was a looooooooot younger!#
<robinson> trying to help a friend with a dialup connection. He is using KPPP, gets a dialtone and a partial handshake, but then PPPD died unexpectedly
<sehe> nixternal: good point
<spiroo> I am programming webapplications with php.
<robinson> any ideas?
<sehe> nixternal:i'm new to IRC today
<sehe> nixternal: not really up to speed with channels and all :D
<mudge> sehe:  even haskell and Common Lisp?
<nixternal> sehe: you are rockin' and rollin'
<intelikey> spiroo  what is the fs in question ?
<sauvin> Nope, I think the drive is toast. It won't even accept device numbers now.
<sehe> mudge: nah too excentric for my taste
<sauvin> oops, sorry, wrong channel.
<pompel> hmm...is Konversation the preferred irc app around here?
<sehe> mudge: did some guile scripting tho :D
<spiroo> intelikey: what about fs? what does that mean?
<robotgeek> spiroo: filesystem
<intelikey> fs = file system
<mudge> rad
<mudge> i have to use php sometimes too
<spiroo> ah sorry, I need mostly for ext3, but also for ntfs.
<sehe> mudge: poor you
<mudge> thanks sehe
<sehe> nixternal: i think i might be an addict pretty soon, yes
<Bartho> tehehe
<intelikey> spiroo for ext#   if you haven't destroied the fs  mount with the second superblock   and it shouldn't need recovering
<spiroo> I have formatted it accidently :(
<intelikey> for  ntfs   i have no clue.
<intelikey> spiroo with what did you format it ?
<spiroo> There is good tools for windows partitions, btw, just thought about that :P
<Bartho> thinking about going to sleep, or does anyone have anyone an idea about my "screen goes blank after 5 minutes" problem? :)
<spiroo> I formatted when to reinstall linux kubuntu
<spiroo> not sure, that tool installation use
<sehe> Bartho: no my mind goes blank after 5 seconds of cracking on that question:)
<Bartho> sehe :p
<Bartho> sehe: and sorry for bothering you ;)
<robinson> anyone here use dial up for internet connection?
<spiroo> I found files with testdisk but it returned like 4000 files, and none with real filename or folder name
<Bartho> ofc the german guys cant help me with it too
<spiroo> robinson: Do not think so, we live in the second century
<intelikey> spiroo hmmmm   looks like you really loused that up...    and if any new data has been writen to that fs   you can forget recovering,   if not you might possably recover the files but not with any tool i'm aware of.  only with cli commands
<matias_> Hi guys I have a problem I can`t hear two sounds at the same time
<robinson> hah.. i am on fiber myself, trying to help a friend who lives in an area where broadband is not available
<sehe> Bartho: np
<matias_> I have a Sounblaster 16 sound card
<matias_> Hi guys I have a problem I can`t hear two sounds at the same time
<intelikey> spiroo the command that was used is   mke2fs -cj <device>     and it will have over writen all the superblocks and the journal    so recovery is a bite by byte  process
<spiroo> intelikey: hmm, I guess so. I guess I have to go thrue all that files I have, I found some of the important files. I just wanna return one folder which I had a webapplication in
<sehe> peeps, I'm off
<sehe> Karti: gl and cya
<sehe> Bartho: go to sleep :D
<Karti> sehe: many thanks for all
<sehe> bye
<spiroo> intelikey: why, why me :P:(
<Bartho> sehe: no :p
<spiroo> I hate prereleases
<intelikey> spiroo yeah there wont be any "folders" per'se   they are just inodes like all other files...
<Bartho> sehe: and good night... i never sleep :p#
<spiroo> I only use v7.10 because It has full support for wireless WPA2
<jarohp> hello there. I'm providing dhcpd with my ubuntu box but somehow devices connected all obtain same ip address. Is it somehow possible to disallow this stupid behaviour. To force unique addresses being given to clients? Using dhcpd but might use any other dhcpd
<robinson> jarohp, by chance are all the devices accidentally set to a static IP of the same address?
<matias_> Anyone can help to me? I have problems with the sound I can`t hear two sounds at the same time
<robotgeek> jarohp: i belive dnsmasq allows you to have ip addresses based on mac addresses. i think dhcpd must have the same feature
<spiroo> I guess in the future I should never install a prerelease/beta
<intelikey> spiroo if it's any consolation, let this be the lesson of the year, nothing but nothing is a replacement for good backups.
<robinson> matias, what is your sound card again?
<jarohp> robinson: yes, but I plug in a lot of "anonymous" devices for shorter periods of time - no chance of static mac-ip binding.
<matias_> I so sorry, is a Sound Blaster 16
<spiroo> I usually do backups, but this time I jsut lost data that I was not aware of :(
<intelikey> :(
<spiroo> BUT I DAMN SHOULD HAVE DONE :P
<intelikey> heh  !language  !shout      and yeah.
<jarohp> robinson: devices are set to dhcp... they really ask for address and accidentaly they get the same address. I tried 3 kinds of dhcp servers and they all do the same (though the actual address given to all devices differ)
<spiroo> speaking of sound, I have real problem with soundo r Linux has. It does not sound right.
<robinson> matias_  have you configured the sound card in kcontrol?
<robotgeek> jarohp: okay, still it just seems like weird behaviour. do you have ip ranges set correctly
<matias_> yes
<intelikey> !sound | spiroo
<spiroo> It works perfectly, except that it get some bruisy noise or what it is called in english
<jarohp> robotgeek: i'm totaly confused what might cause this awful behaviour.
<ubotu> spiroo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> see the trubble shooting page   ^
<robinson> jarohp: are you also using a router, or just a switch?
<jarohp> robotgeek: yes, definitely
<spiroo> uboto: thanks, but not thnkas, I have tried that, does not work
<jarohp> robinson: tried asus router, tried second asus router, tried my ubuntu as dhcp server.
<robinson> matias, you may want to chec kthose links posted above
<robotgeek> jarohp: sorry, no clue
<intelikey> spiroo ummm then you need crimson
<matias_> OK
<spiroo> crimson?
<intelikey> if you can find him around,
<robinson> if you have a router running in conjunction with the dhcp server, make sure the router is not set to also act as a dhcp server
<robinson> that can cause some weirdness
<matias_> Robinson: Thank you so much
<spiroo> ah okey, i thought it was an application, lol :D
<intelikey> crimsun got time to help spiroo with sound ?
<robotgeek> he's away
<intelikey> brb
<spiroo> crimsun is on: channel ubuntu+1
<jarohp> those devices request same address...
<spiroo> but I cannot contact with private messages :(
<iceolate> anyone here familiar with rubyripper?
<jarohp> or maybe not
<jarohp> DHCPDISCOVER from 00:08:54:e2:b4:34 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPOFFER on 192.168.251.150 to 00:08:54:e2:b4:34 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.251.150 from 00:08:54:e2:b4:34 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPACK on 192.168.251.150 to 00:08:54:e2:b4:34 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPDISCOVER from 00:08:54:e2:6c:c3 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPOFFER on 192.168.251.150 to 00:08:54:e2:6c:c3 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.251.150 from 00:08:54:e2:6c:c3 via eth1
<jarohp> DHCPACK on 192.168.251.150 to 00:08:54:e2:6c:c3 via eth1
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robinson> jarohp: sorry if i missed it, but what is your setup?
<robinson> are there any peeps on here experienced with Linux and dialup?
<el> Good day
<intelikey> dialup
<intelikey> what you need is a real modem
<intelikey> what you have is probably a winmodem
<robinson> you are correct, it is an Agere/Lucent winmodem
<robinson> it does dial
<el> is there a new version of OPENOFFICE I have VER 2.2
<robinson> it attempts to handshake
<robinson> then, PPPD daemon died unexpectedly
<intelikey> robinson hmmm try using wvdial ?
<fremen_> hi guys this koffice is the same as the openoffice 2.0?
<intelikey> more info on what is actually happening
<robinson> unfortunately, this is not for my setup, i wont have a chance to try again for another day or so
<robinson> Intelikey, you mind if i private chat with you?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<fremen_> or do i need to download the openoffice
<kondeDrakul> anyone use sbackup ?
<intelikey> na go ahead
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robinson> umm how do i register?
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<robinson> !register
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elite101> the new Ubuntu?!?!?!?! Ubuntu 8.06 - Haughty Husky
<intelikey> !botsnack | ubotu !botabuse
<ubotu> ubotu !botabuse: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kondeDrakul> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<kondeDrakul> !srestore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srestore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> elite101 are you sure about the month ?
<elite101> lol its on google
<elite101> but maybe?
<spiroo> crimsun, do you have time to help me with my sound
<elite101> wow theres like 1,074ppl on ubuntu channel? :S
<elite101> sorry'
<elite101> its 8.04
<robotgeek> spiroo: he is away (see /whois <username>)
<spiroo> I saw that :(
<iceolate> has anyone in here used rubyripper? i've having trouble getting it started
<spiroo> btw, about file recovering, I cannot read and write from ext3 partitions, weird. And when I try to open Dolphin as root it says hal-storage-refused uid 1000
<spiroo> or I mean when I try to read after opened as root
<elite101> is it possiable with a nic card and a WIFI atheros card to make a "network bridge"? i wanna share an internet connection with my lappy?
<elite101> i have a D-link DWL-G510 card
<spiroo> nvm, sorted it out
<spiroo> btw, does anyone know if wireless WPA2 works on any version/dist of linux?
<spiroo> except kubuntu v7.10
<spiroo> anyone?
<spiroo> I need a stable version
<spiroo> and working ;P
<rathel> I'm trying to run XGL on KDE and it's really slow, anyway I can speed it up?
<spiroo> rathel: new processor? lol
<spiroo> *CPU
<rathel> spiroo: Perhaps, but it runs just fine under gnome.
<spiroo> not sure, I have same problem when running GParted in KDE. The best is to use apps that is coded for a certain DE
<spiroo> Desktop engine
<dustin> anyone here used dvd::rip?
<spiroo> btw, a KDE 4 is moving, maybe finished soon. Beta 1 released
<spiroo> rathel: BTW, real interesting when you said it btw. I also wanna know how to fastup an application which is slow in "wrong" DE
<robotgeek> dustin: i have used it once, though all that stuff takes far too long on my computer
<dustin> i keep getting an error
<dustin> basically, the movie has x frames but you only ripped y which is less than x.  This is most likely a problem with your transcode/libdvdread installation
<dustin> any idea how to fix?
<spiroo> why rip, when you can download? :D
<dustin> haha
<dustin> i have a 300 dvd collection
<dustin> that i want to get ripped as part of a media center
<spiroo> hehe, that was a joke, if anyone took that to serious ;P
<dustin> PIRATE, to the gallows!
<spiroo> hehe ;P
<spiroo> is all 300 dvd legaly buyed? :D
<dustin> haha, yeah.  we buy used
<spiroo> haha okey
<spiroo> anyway it is a crime to take duplicates, even if it is for private use
<dustin> oh well :(
<elite101> sorry like i was saying
<spiroo> not every single dvd is under that law, but most of them. Just so you know.
<elite101> is there away to share an internet connection with my Nic card to my Wificard? kinda like a "network Bridge" so i can make my broadband into wireless so i can share it with my lappy?
<spiroo> elite101: why?
<dustin> yeah, i refuse to follow that one.  I purchased the DVD and I feel I have the right to make a backup even if breaking the encryption breaks the law.  I'm not morally opposed
<elite101> i have a PCI D-link DWL-G510 athereos card
<elite101> cuz
<elite101> for my laptop
<spiroo> why not use the wireless connection from router if you have one?
<elite101> i dont have one :(
<elite101> its just the way i have things setup now
<spiroo> ah okey, do you plug in brodband directly to your pc then?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> then i have a spare Wifi card
<elite101> that i dont use
<spiroo> hmm okay, I should either buy a router or switch.
<elite101> lol i cant do it at all?
<spiroo> about share a wireless and not, do not think it works like that
<elite101> i have a netgear but its somewhere esle :(
<elite101> plus it sucks
<spiroo> hehe tell me about it, wired ftw
<spiroo> I hate wireless, but I have to use wirless :(
<spiroo> linux, does not make it easier ... :D
<elite101> i know wireless is slowwwwwww
<spiroo> nah not these days
<elite101> yeah but
<elite101> wireless seems to dip lower and higher
<spiroo> 802.11n could get over 100Mbit/s
<elite101> ethernet is like straight forward
<spiroo> hmm, yes, wireless does loose some "power" on the way
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> but either way beats having wire's running across ur house*
<elite101> lol
<spiroo> but I do not think it is possible to make your pc to an wireless conncetion
<elite101> i was going to buy a fonera wireless doggle thing? does linux support that
<elite101> i need another wireless Doggle my PCI card sucks :(
<spiroo> I am going to get a multimedia center with wired to all rooms build-in the celing
<elite101> and i need one cuz its usb and i can just by an extenstion
<elite101> lol
<elite101> cool
<elite101> 1gbps?
<spiroo> hehe, do not buy a ratlink 2500 :D
<elite101> lol
<elite101> 1GBPS? thou is that good?
<elite101> like if i have a 100mbps and switch tp 1gbps will it make it faster my internet by like 5kps? lol
<elite101> since it can handle more
<spiroo> nope, or I think so. wired/fiber has the "power" to put thrue a 1 Gbit-line. Unfortunatly no IPS has that speed these days for private people
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> only for buisnes's i never seen a connection that had about over 1.5mbps download speed
<elite101> only like 700kbps/500kbps
<spiroo> But in my country, not sure about your, but one guy here in Sweden get connected to a whole town network and has 42 Gbit/s in his house :D
<elite101> WOW
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i get 400mbps
<spiroo> so it is possible
<elite101> but it downloads @ 700kbps
<spiroo> 400 Mbit/s? wtf
<elite101> well it's 400mb
<elite101> but on my windows box
<spiroo> 400 mb/s you mean?
<elite101> i think it reads it as 400mbps
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> sorry diff things
<spiroo> it is difference between mbit and mb ;P
<elite101> yeah i know lol
<elite101> lol i wanna get 1tbit/s when it comes out
<elite101> :P
<spiroo> I have 24 Mbit/s which is approximatly 1 Mb/s in download speed
<elite101> yeah wow
<elite101> well mine reads 400mbS but is only 11mbit
<elite101> its highspeed :( but its lite
<spiroo> I am maybe gonna get 100 Mbit/s in the new house with build-in multimedia center :)
<elite101> from cogeco
<elite101> yeah lol
<elite101> well 700kbps for me is okay
<intelikey> !virus | mykrobinson
<ubotu> mykrobinson: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<elite101> i usually download ISO's
<elite101> mhmm cool i wanna read that
<intelikey> !virus > mykrobinson
<spiroo> 1 Tbit/s is a little bit to much, do not you think. Just think about Youtube, which use a high amount of bandwidth of the internet.
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lol
<spiroo> Just think if everyone should download in 1 TB/s today. internet would explode of overload 24/7 :D
<elite101> 500mbytes per second download speed lol who downloads 500mb per second?!??!
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> servers would fry
<elite101> 500mb persecond u could think of a Cd album u want and it would take 2sec to download an album as if u were downloading an image
<elite101> like 2kb.ps lol
<spiroo> haha yeah. Or with 500 MB/s it would take just a minute i would guess to download a 4.4 GB movie
<spiroo> but, it is stille some people in this century which use modems and dial-up connection :D
<elite101> yeah lol not even
<elite101> 1Tera bit would be 500Mega bytes/second
<elite101> yeah lol
<spiroo> Evryone need to seed also :D
<elite101> dialup=2kbps
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lol
<elite101> imagine seeding on dial-up OWHHHW the madness
<nosrednaekim> I have dial up... stop mocking me... :(
<elite101> :P
<elite101> it took u an hour to type that and send it
<spiroo> sorry, just I cannot imagine it anymore because I loosed that techology far ago :P anyway, is there anything I could help with, not PRO on linux, but I have learned a bit latest days.
<intelikey> I have dial up... stop mocking me...    too
<elite101> lol sorry
<elite101> its just soo old
* elite101 dust's off dial-up modem
<nosrednaekim> feel sorry for us please...
<nosrednaekim> we are pitiful..
<elite101> sorry( i do
<spiroo> you would earn to switch from modem => broadband, trust me. My family did, and it goes faster too ;P
<elite101> lol
<elite101> it sucks when u go from fast internet to slow eh? like broadband to wireless
<ConstyXIV> does amarok have DAAP support?
<elite101> ehhh wireless is slowww my PCI card is only 54mbps
<spiroo> We had some high bills with modem, and it goes lower because there constant with broadband. With modem you pay for what you use.
<elite101> yeah
<spiroo> or you pay for more than u use :D
<elite101> lol but u dont use alot thou
<elite101> cuz its slowww
<nosrednaekim> spiroo:  its $14 permonth here... and we can't get dsl
<elite101> ppl from australia have dial-up
<elite101> :(
<intelikey> spiroo hmmm phone bill is unaffected by my isp
<elite101> 9$ for dial up here?
<elite101> :S
<sfire> I have 2 internet connections.. One direct ethernet straight to a cable modem (no router) and one via the neighbors wireless.. can anyone tell me how to get them to work together.. for some reason right now when I connect to both it always uses the wireless
<intelikey> yeah $9 here
<spiroo> To bad, sorry I feel sorry for you that you cannot get this oopurtunity with broadband
<intelikey> was $7  but that company dropped out of sight.
<spiroo> 9$ per kb or what? :D
<elite101> sfire, thats funny i did the same thing i went from my neighbours wireless connection to my modem with no router :P
<intelikey> spiroo per month
<elite101> lol
<elite101> xD
<sfire> elite101: were you able to get them both working at once?
<elite101> ohh why?
<spiroo> is it possible these days to pay per mounth?
<sfire> I want it to share the bandwidth between the two connections
<elite101> hook up a NIC card and wireless card to ur pc? and connect the NIC to the mdoem and the wireless to the BSSID?!?!?!
<elite101> ahhh i dont know
<elite101> i dont think u can?
<intelikey> spiroo heh  yeah.
<elite101> :S
<nosrednaekim> sfire: hmmm, its possible I THINK. not sure how one would do it though
<elite101> sfire, if u find away please tell me lol i have the same thing :P
<sfire> elite101: I know there is a way
<spiroo> it was not before for me ... Anyway, you cannot mix serveral internet connection to one single. Maybe there is some way. I saw some Microsoft application for that before, but not sure it is working.
<elite101> my neighbours wifi=100mbps my connection 11megabits
<ConstyXIV> can you use DAAP sharing in Amarok?
<spiroo> elite101: haha
<elite101> o_0 whats DAAP? audio/video file?
<spiroo> get your neighbours then?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> nahh
<elite101> my atenna from my linksys broke :(
<ConstyXIV> elite101: it's a protocol to share music across a LAN
<elite101> ahh ic
<spiroo> linux is perfect to hack into networks WEP/WPA
<elite101> yeah true
<elite101> esp athereos chipset
<spiroo> heh
<spiroo> why share just music in a LAN?
<intelikey> wireless is made to be hacked isn't it ?
<spiroo> yes.
<sfire> I know it works when I specify the IP in some apps.. like Torrent
<spiroo> I hate to be dependent of wireless
<spiroo> what, is it possible to use utorrent in linux?
<nosrednaekim> sfire: yeah, I think thats how you have to do it... one connection per app
* nosrednaekim has an atheros
<intelikey>  ?
* nosrednaekim does not hack
<sfire> mine is atheros
<sfire> I live in stupid ville.. no reason to hack
<intelikey> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<nosrednaekim> sfire: anyway... I really don't know how to do it besides that it is possible... maybe ask on #linux
<spiroo> Torrent I mean of course ;P
<spiroo> I only want utorrent, it is the greatest, why bother with bittorando and azureus in linux?
<intelikey>  ???   that char doesn't appear correctly for me...  what is it ?
<spiroo> intelikey, it is a letter/char for micro
<spiroo> or mikro maybe, not sure.
<intelikey> oh.  ok.
<intelikey> the pico symble maybe ?
<spiroo> no, micro
<spiroo> like 5 F
<intelikey> thought that was ""  not ""
<spiroo> hmm not sure.
<intelikey> it the ""  that just shows as  "?"  in my console
<spiroo> I guess so, dpends on which charset i guess
<intelikey> yeah.
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know how to set up a DAAP share in amarok?
<nosrednaekim> that shows as the micro u and a square box
<intelikey> ConstyXIV a negitive answer hardly helps you, but it may be of some comfort to know we weren't ignoring you.
<nosrednaekim> fo me
<spiroo> speaking of sound, is there anyway to get winamp for linux. No app is gonna replace that. It is like firefox, you jsut have to have it.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim hmmm one char here but it wont display so the console gives a ? to signify that there is a char there.  if i copy and paste it get two chars \  so i was just assuming that it's a modified micro   which should equal pico  but that was a guess...
* BluesKaj is not entirely new to audio in linux , but what may I ask, is DAAP ?
<spiroo> a music share protocol for LAN like they said before ;P
<BluesKaj> just got here
<intelikey> spiroo heh   i don't like ff so that whole statement is moot to me...   :)
<spiroo> haha okey
<spiroo> what browser do you use then?
<spiroo> I hope not IE? :D
<intelikey> elinks  has become the browser of choice here.   but dillo if i need quick graphics.
<intelikey> used to use links2 for both...
<spiroo> okey, never heard about. I use FX or Opera, or maybe sometimes Konqueror if i have to
<intelikey> but links2 is weak on ssl support so i have kinda moved away from it.
<yotux> I installed squirrelmail but it did not create any links in /var/www any ideas
<intelikey> or konqueror if i'm not concerned about the bloat     yeah.
<spiroo> haha okay
<spiroo> do you use a "low-performed" pc?
<nosrednaekim> no.. he's a maniac.. k?
<intelikey> lowend boxen is my forte
<nosrednaekim> :)
* sfire ships intelikey his 8088 packard bell with 640kb of ram
<spiroo> lowend boxen? what do you mean. sorry, im swedish :D
<intelikey> you have an 8088 with 640k  ????      /me calls BS on that.   512 max
<nosrednaekim> sfire: put vista on that baby! 640k should be enough for anyone!
<yotux> lol
<spiroo> haha, I guess that is bad, but okay
<intelikey> well it may have 640k  but i don't think it shipped with it.
<spiroo> Anyway I prefer Core 2 or Pentium 4
<nosrednaekim> Turion X2!!
<sfire> intelikey: I have 2 internet connections.. One direct ethernet straight to a cable modem (no router) and one via the neighbors wireless.. can anyone tell me how to get them to work together.. for some reason right now when I connect to both it always uses the wireless
* intelikey just has simple k7 
<sfire> oops
<spiroo> but 3 GHz is enough to run Vista anyway, lol :D
<sfire> intelikey: http://www.uncreativelabs.net/pcxtclub/oldxt.htm
<sfire> yes they really had 640k of ram
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: k7's aren't bad! you can run KDE with that...
<intelikey> nosrednaekim you can run kde on a k6
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: what.. is a k7 a Duron?
<spiroo> haha noway, 640 Kb RAM? wtf
* nosrednaekim is confused
<Artimus> I have a K6-2 on a shelf...  I miss that box
<spiroo> haha and I thought I was a geek :D
<sfire> spiroo: it was the sh*t back in the day.. I also had a 10MB hard drive.. which I told everyone I would never fill in 1000 yrs
<spiroo> haha
<nosrednaekim> I use a k6 for a hair comb :)
<BluesKaj> nite all...turning in now, tired
<spiroo> I have 500 GB, I have never been on these days when Gates begun
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i don't know the code names that well,  just know that k6 was about like p1-p2   k7 covered p2-4  and  k8 is 64bit
<nosrednaekim> ah ok... k6 is the durons then...
<spiroo> intelikey, what is a kx?
<nosrednaekim> k7 would be the socket A athlons
<intelikey> spiroo amd processors.
<Artimus> umm....  K6 was the AMD K6...
<spiroo> ah okey, old ones?
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: AMD processor generations
<Artimus> i586, Pentium Pro erra
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: no.... k8 is the present AMD architecture
<spiroo> yes, I understand that at least :P
<spiroo> aha I thought you talked about old school CPU
<Hirum> hi guys i have a newbie question after you use a command with sudo to install something how do you go back to your user
<nosrednaekim> nah.. k7 is like 4 years old
<Artimus> AMD K6, not a Duron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_K6
<spiroo> If you ask me, AMD and ATI sucks
<nosrednaekim> or maybe 6
<intelikey> yes yes very old.   ancient, out dated, realics of time gone by.    10 years old now.
<spiroo> that is fucking old for me :D
<spiroo> pc is not so old. The first Altar and Comadore CPU :D That is damn old schoold :D
<intelikey> very old.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: those durons out perform the latest Vias... lol
<spiroo> not quite sure when bill gates and the company started but not ages ago anyway
<nosrednaekim> 1984 I think....
<intelikey> nosrednaekim heh the p1mmx 100mhz i just setup as a server for someone will run kde just fine.    no joke.
<spiroo> thats not a very long time. PC and Internet has growing rapidly fast
<nosrednaekim> wow....
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: my 233 pmmx won't run KDE...
<spiroo> damn, if that possible, anything is :D
<nosrednaekim> xfce works though
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yes it will.   if you set it up correctly.
<spiroo> why bother, may i ask?
<intelikey> spiroo addressed to ?
<spiroo> you and nosrednaekim
<spiroo> I mean why bother try setup with that old CPU?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: yeah... I guess so.
<intelikey> spiroo simple   there is nothing wrong with the hardware, why throw it away?    put it to use and save the world.
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: cause if you have some old hardware and some extra time you can make it perform quite well.
<nosrednaekim> for most stuff 1GHz is absolutly fine
<spiroo> maybe, but It has no support I guess, almost not
<nosrednaekim> even eccesive
<spiroo> for me with 3 GHz, KDE goes slow
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: on the contrary.. the older it is..the more supported it is
<intelikey> dump the industrial attitude of "you have to junk that and buy new"   and join the reality of "if it aint broke, put linux on it"
<spiroo> maybe because harddrive moving and so on in the process tree but still
<Biovore> yay
<mordaunt> intelikey: is responsible for the decline of global wealth
<mordaunt> get 'im!
<spiroo> haha okay, anyway I do not have any old
<intelikey> mordaunt and global warming/cooling
<mordaunt> i'm still using a 600 Mhz athlon machine =)
<mordaunt> kubuntu ftw
<nosrednaekim> :)
<spiroo> But yeah we buy new shit because the MS and the rest has gone to milkmode like i call it
<Jmanfoo> this is indeed true, when a computer gets too old for my daily use, i put linux on it and make it a router :-p
<intelikey> spiroo yes you are the sheeple that support that...
<spiroo> I mean they develop new OS all the time and we buy new hardware to drive it :P
<spiroo> sheeple?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> it's a contraction.   people sheep
<intelikey> no mind of your own   just do what M$ says and pay them for raping you.
<mordaunt> it's always depressing to use windows i don't have a 1000 command line tools ready at my fingertips all the time :|
<intelikey> but i'm not meaning to disrespect you.   that's just the "we must buy new hardware because of the new windows" attitude.
<Jmanfoo> mordaunt, that's what cygwin is for :)
<mordaunt> cygwin used to be clunky when i tried it like 5 years ago =)
<spiroo> ah okey, my english is not on tip top :P And no, I totally agree with you, and I hate companys like Microsoft. I just have no choice to get with the flow
<sfire> intelikey: some of us just like speed
<mordaunt> haven't used windows since then :\
<Jmanfoo> it still is for hard core apps, but for regular  binutils its pretty good
<Jmanfoo> i absolutely cannot live without the "host" command, which windows does not have
<intelikey> sfire nothing wrong with that.  that's a different problem and not addressed here  :)
<spiroo> I agree with you, trust me. But I need some higher speed, because I have not much time, and time is money
<sfire> this should all be in #kubuntu-offtopic guys
<Jmanfoo> make Jmanfoo {bootstrap,install}
<intelikey> Jmanfoo not only does windows not have it  but... -root: host: command not found
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: ok.. that sounded wrong.
<intelikey> i don't either....
<Jmanfoo> do host and an IP address
<Jmanfoo> oh wait
<Jmanfoo> wow, host is extremely useful
<Jmanfoo> i have about 15 windows servers hosting webpages, and each of them has multiple IPs
<intelikey> probably so...   what provides it ?
<Jmanfoo> without host, i'd never be able to find anything
<spiroo> hehe. Btw, is it possible to design your own Linux, most thought about KE but I mean from boot to here.
<Jmanfoo> windows? i meant linux
<Jmanfoo> spiroo, look at LFS
<Jmanfoo> i'm building it as we speak
<spiroo> cool
<Jmanfoo> i'm not sure what its comes in intelikey, it's always been installed by default
<intelikey> !info host
<ubotu> host: utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (feisty), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<intelikey> ah
<intelikey> ok i'll give a look.
<Jmanfoo> it basically pulls PTR records from DNS
<spiroo> damn cool with an own LFS. If i had time it would be possible that I would sit here now to code it. But I do not have those skills either .P
<intelikey> hmm i never did finish setting up my nfs share on /etc/cache/apt/archives...
<Jmanfoo> spiroo i consider myself a skilled linux user and LFS has taken me two days already and i'm still not done :p
<spiroo> btw, catalog structure in linux deserves credit. It is just perfect and logic.
<Jmanfoo> its not altogether hard, just time consuming, especially on older machiens
<spiroo> hehe, two days is not much then either .P
<Jmanfoo> glibc takes 30 minutes to make on the machine i'm using, and even longer when it keeps throwing errors :-X
<spiroo> BTW, I consider myself as n00b, recently started with linux, should have done long time ago
<spiroo> glibc, the core right?
<Jmanfoo> core libraries yes
<Jmanfoo> and if they don't build correctly, your whole system is bunk
<Jmanfoo> spiroo are you using kubuntu as your first distro?
<spiroo> okay, just to make sure. Linux is very interesting. But one thing. Will Linux be commercial any time in the future?
<intelikey> yeah linux depends on glibc   or libc6  as case may be.
<stdin> spiroo: linux can never be "commercial" in the way your asking :)
* stdin says "Hi" to the room
<spiroo> yes I use Kubuntu for the moment, because I am n00b and need wirless WPA2 support without doing a long fucking process that I cannot handle
<intelikey> linux is commercial   but it can never be controlled
* Jmanfoo dumps stderr to stdin and cries like a baby
<intelikey> redhat for example.
<sfire> spiroo: there is nothing wrong with kubuntu
<stdin> it can't be made closed
<Jmanfoo> kubuntu is great
<spiroo> Okay, yes I thought so, but I hope not Microsoft buys it, if you know what I mean. When Linux is going to be a threat someone is going down sooner or later
<Jmanfoo> spiroo i've tried ever distro there is almost, and been a linux user for over 10 years, and kubuntu is by far my favorite
<intelikey> stdin yes there you said it.
<stdin> spiroo: MS can't buy it, no one own it to buy it from
<sfire> Jmanfoo: about the same here.. approx 8 yrs.. kubuntu is my fav
<spiroo> jmanfoo: hehe okay :)
<intelikey> stdin well technicly who owns the gnu-gpl ?
<stroud> I agree re Kubuntu, I've used RedHat and SuSE, but I definately prefer the Debian way of doing things.
<spiroo> but just to clarify this. Is linux open source or not, which means commercial or not?
<Jmanfoo> it is possible to sell linux, but the source must be made available
<klobster> robinson
<spiroo> sounds like I have chosen right then to use Kubuntu :D
<stdin> intelikey: well, the GNU are the authors, but do then own it?
<Jmanfoo> so MS could never just buy it up and start selling it
<intelikey> stroud here here.   (not *buntu specifficly but debian way)
<intelikey> stdin idk.   someone has to renew the copyright...
<sfire> Jmanfoo: there is nothing stopping microsoft from buying any linux distro they want.. assuming that distro will sell
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but can one own a licence or a contract?
<spiroo> okay, so linux will never be controlled then?
<stroud> commercial and open source are not exclusive terms
<intelikey> stdin absolutely   in most countries
<spiroo> Microsoft would buy and throw it away I think, not sell it
<intelikey> spiroo no,  you should read the GNU-GPL
<nzk> Christ, what the hell is Katapult? I was typing and seemed to press a key combination and a hideous graphic popped up that won't go away.
<underdog5004> nzk, it's a nice launcher
<sfire> nzk: its the bomb
<underdog5004> alt-space is the combo you pressed
<sfire> nzk: alt + spacebar
<stdin> nzk: alt+space starts it
<Jmanfoo> sfire the moment microsoft does that, i'll take the last good copy of that distro that i have, and devote my life to mailing copies to everyone on earth for free
<stroud> The would like to, but as stated earlier, the license does not allow it to be closed, and since the source is already distributed all over the world, they can't "throw it away"
<underdog5004> if you type in the name of the program you're trying to run, it will auto-complete the name
<underdog5004> esc to close
* intelikey has yet to see katapult
<nzk> Good, it went away.
* Jmanfoo is not impressed with katapult
<nzk> What a piece of crap, a waste of developers time and hard drive space.
* Jmanfoo likes kooldock though :)
<sfire> oohhh its the bomb
<stroud> what is it supposed to do?
<nzk> Annoy.
* klobster wishes there was an autocomplete feature in konversation
<spiroo> I would love to see get Microsoft dissapear from the global market.
<intelikey> nzk you just named most of the universe/multiverse repos...
<spiroo> As someone said before, M$ rape people
<stdin> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<nosrednaekim> including everything but bash.. eh intelikey?
<intelikey> spiroo na they only rape sheeple
<intelikey> nosrednaekim no including bash.
<intelikey> bash is really bloated.
<underdog5004> intelikey, it's the left alt key
<intelikey> klobster does tab not work ?
<spiroo> haha, but could you explain sheeple in other words, does not understand even when I recently found it in the dictionary
<tzanger> knetworkmanager used to be doing a GREAT job of bouncing between my wired network when I was at the office and the wireless at home
<Jmanfoo> ./configure bash CFLAGS=bigbloat
<tzanger> now it seems to be intent on bringing eth0 (wired) up at all times
<tzanger> dhcp eventually fails but I get a bogus IP/gateway and end up with two default routes in the esystem
<tzanger> any ideas?
<spiroo> anyway I have to go, 3:44 AM here, tired
<spiroo> nice to meet you folks
<intelikey> spiroo sheeple: people that sheepishly follower "*" to their own hurt.
<Jmanfoo> tzanger i have yet to get wireless working reliably under kubuntu, but i think it's the fault of my crappy broadcom card
<tzanger> Jmanfoo: it *just worked* for me
<Jmanfoo> later spiroo
<tzanger> I did nothing to configure it aside from give it the TKIP passphrase
<spiroo> intelikey: haha okay. Anyway thanks to you all
<intelikey> spiroo welcome
<spiroo> cya some day
<Jmanfoo> i cannot get my wifi to pull dhcp, and it seems like the card goes to sleep after 2 minutes, based on my usage of airodump-ng
<stroud> katapult - interesting.  I might be quicker than negotiating menus
<Biovore> yup
<sfire> stroud: much quicker
<Jmanfoo> howdy Biovore, how goes it?
<Biovore> ok..
<intelikey> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jmanfoo> any luck with the Nvidia drivers?
<intelikey> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Biovore> Jmanfoo: my nividia stuff works fine..
<Jmanfoo> !info funny-manpages
<ubotu> funny-manpages: more funny manpages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-5 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<stroud> I've had good luck with Nvidia drivers on a Gateway
<Biovore> has been for serveral years
<Jmanfoo> you were asking about using the proprietary ones earlier though for a friend, thats what i meant
<Biovore> Jmanfoo: someone was asking how to install nvidia's driver and not ubuntus
<Jmanfoo> ah
* intelikey wishes his nvidia card was supported
<Biovore> rivia card?
<Jmanfoo> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<intelikey> Biovore yes riva
<Biovore> works if you you XFree86-3.3.6 :-P
<intelikey> Biovore hmmm avalable in the repos ?
<intelikey> !find XFree86
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xfree86-driver-synaptics, xserver-xfree86, t1-xfree86-nonfree, ttf-xfree86-nonfree (and 1 others)
<Biovore> well  XFree86 3.3.6 is old.. 1998
<Biovore> See redhat 8
<intelikey> yes i know.  i have rpm of it
<Biovore> or 7
<intelikey> and 9
<Biovore> and nvidia also made a close source driver for it..
<intelikey> also in mandrake up to 10
<Biovore> back in 2001
<intelikey> but ubuntu doesn't seem to support it at all
<intelikey> well i mean other than the nv or vesa drivers
<Biovore> no ubuntu dosn't
<Biovore> but the old debians with nvidia's stuff did..
<intelikey> sarge ?
<intelikey> i bet sarge did...   i know woody would have
<Biovore> I am talking potato
<intelikey> heh  woody would have      hehhe
<Biovore> WE use to play Q4 on riva 128 cards
<Biovore> (q3)
<Biovore> :-P
<hitmanWilly> ok, i joined at the wrong part of that conversation
<Jmanfoo> how goes it hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i'm still griping about ubuntu not supporting my nvidia card
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: which one?
<intelikey> riva 128
<intelikey> agp
<hitmanWilly> heh
<intelikey> the same one.
<hitmanWilly> i imagine there's a driver out there somewhere for it...
* intelikey thinks hitmanWilly has a good imagination
<Biovore> there is.. but its for XFree86-3.3.6
<nosrednaekim> riva.... is that before the TNTs?
<intelikey> i think so
<hitmanWilly> that's like early 90's iirc
<intelikey> mid
<intelikey> early "real AGP" mid 90ish
<Biovore> yup
<nosrednaekim> fugetabboutit
<hitmanWilly> well, i have to go de-virus a friend's comp tommorrow
<Jmanfoo> why is it so hard to find a good icon theme?
<intelikey> Jmanfoo cause you don't like the default
<hitmanWilly> heh, make your own :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh ware gloves   :)
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, did you know BitDefender has a bootable linux livecd for scanning infected comps?
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: Nuvola
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo: well, im gonna give the trinity rescue cd a shot
<Jmanfoo> hmm, never heard of it
<Jmanfoo> then again when people tell me their window's comps have a virus, i just laugh
<hitmanWilly> if not, reformat/reinstall, assuming she has a recovery partition
<intelikey> not me.      i say   "try linux, it don't care about your virii"
<Biovore> yeah...  I don't fix windows anymore..
<hitmanWilly> well, she's not exactly ready for the switch just yet, but im working on her :)
<intelikey> ;\
<hitmanWilly> normally i don't either, but this is a special case :P\
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, my wife is a complete computer n00b, windows or linux, and she's been using CentOS for 4 months and LOVES it
<Jmanfoo> hell, i even find CentOS to be a bit difficult sometimes
<nosrednaekim> on a related note : http://blog.lobby4linux.com/index.php?/archives/262-Cutting-the-Velvet-Chain.html
<Level15> i don't like any RH based stuff :\
<hitmanWilly> that's it, LFS for all! :P
<Jmanfoo> Level15, CentOS is good for building appliance routers and firewalls
<Jmanfoo> i dont like it as a desktop OS, but my wife is weird anyway
<hitmanWilly> yeah, well, she's an artsy type and just isn't ready to give up her photoshop
<intelikey> *nix is good for that Jmanfoo
<Jmanfoo> but anyway, i just mentioned that hitmanWilly so you can tell your friend she's got no excuse
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Biovore> vxworks for all.. :-P
<Jmanfoo> intelikey, kubuntu is not my ideal flavor for making routers lol
<Level15> Jmanfoo: i could think of smaller distros which, IMHO, would be more fit for those purposes...
<intelikey> Jmanfoo not any harder than LFS
<hitmanWilly> dsl might actually work well for that
<Jmanfoo> Level15, i've tried DSL, it sucks
<jcs7778> Hey what's up with cover flow on amarok
<intelikey> yes DSL too
<Jmanfoo> its cute, but not very useful
<Level15> Jmanfoo: i didn't mean dsl for that... i'd probably use either slackware, or some *BSD
<hitmanWilly> actually, yeah, BSD would rock for that type of application
<Jmanfoo> yeah, most of the firewall distros are built on BSD it seems
<Jmanfoo> smoothwall and pfsense and so on
<Level15> there's this company, Fortinet, thay build on Linux... but their own in-house linux
<Jmanfoo> I'm going to call my LFS JmanFoonix
<Biovore> Alot of things run linux..  some linksys routers
<Biovore> some cellphones.
<Jmanfoo> version 2.6.kung.fu
<nosrednaekim> gentoo is good for servers I hear
<intelikey> Level15 heh well i use my own inhouse linux   it can hardly be called *buntu anymore...
<nosrednaekim> Biovore: yep.. we have a WRT54GL.. it rocks!
<Level15> hehe, nice
<Jmanfoo> we use FC6 for all our servers
<Biovore> I have a NSLU2 I put debian for Xscale on it :-P
<Jmanfoo> its ok, but SELinux is worthless
<nosrednaekim> Biovore: OpenWRT is amazing..
<bourges> FC6-7 = fubuntu
<Jmanfoo> !info fubuntu
<Biovore> SELinux is only usefull for certain things..
<ubotu> Package fubuntu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jmanfoo> !info fortune-n
<ubotu> Package fortune-n does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> Jmanfoo SE has to be deSE'd  to be usefull   :)
<Jmanfoo> exactly intelikey
<nosrednaekim> Biovore: i that a SLUG?
<nosrednaekim> *is
<Jmanfoo> i need to bite the bullet and read one of the giant tomes on iptables configuration
<Biovore> yes.. A SLUG.. its NSLU with modified linux
<intelikey> nosrednaekim slug ?
<Jmanfoo> hey does anyone know if isc dhcpd is ipv6 compatible now?
<Biovore> Jmanfoo: there is a new dhcp protocol for ipv6 same as ping
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: a network storage device. you put some hard drives in it and pu it on your network. they ussually run linux
<nosrednaekim> or at least all SLUGs dp
<Biovore> yeah.. there are a bunch..
<Biovore> they run ppc ussualy..
* Jmanfoo gags on a ppc
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ok   and what does slug stand for ?
* Biovore likes ppc for embbedded development stuff..
<nosrednaekim> heh.... you got me...
<Biovore> http://www.nslu2-linux.org/
<hitmanWilly> hold on, brb
* intelikey holds.
<intelikey> heh Biovore i just thought about your nick,   does that mean you wont eat anything that isn't alive ???
<Jmanfoo> hmm i imagined biovore had an italian pronunciation
<Jmanfoo> bee-oh vore-ay
<Biovore> :-P
<intelikey> indeed,  still looked like aglacanized latin   bio-vore  life eater
<Biovore> yup  :-P
<Biovore> actually it was the name of a local heavy metal band that never really got anywhere..
<Jmanfoo> i think i'm going to have myself a Kubudweiser
<Biovore> Name sounds cool.. So I used it :-)
<Cannoli> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jmanfoo> !ogg
<tzanger> hmm... I'm trying to isntall ubuntu-xen-server but it's saying that bridge-utils is required but not installable??  why would it not be installable?
<intelikey> if a herba-vore eats only plants   carno-vore eats only meat  then it stands to reason that a  bio-vore would eat only thing that are still alive...        and !offtopic @ /me
<tzanger> hmm okay it can't find the bridge-utils package, that's why
<Biovore> I havn't had much luck with xen..  I got virtual box to work though..
<Biovore> I use vmware6 here most of the time for VM work..
<tzanger> I've got deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse...  is that not enough?
<tzanger> Biovore: I've had reasonable luck with xen on slackware
<Biovore> you have multiverse and universe enabled..
<tzanger> just trying out a kubuntu system
<intelikey> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<intelikey> tzanger nope  need main also
<tzanger> ah, so I should put main in there too
<Biovore> bridge utills like brctl ?
<Cannoli> how can u enable multiverse and universe in kubuntu?
<Biovore> !multiverse
<stdin> !repos
<Biovore> ubuntubot lag
<stdin> ...
<Cannoli> XD
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tzanger> what's the difference between mutliverse and universe anyway.. heh
<intelikey> read the link   ^
<Biovore> multiverse do not get security updates offen..
<stdin> tzanger: universe = community maintained; multiverse = non-free
<tzanger> so does multiverse include restricted?
<Biovore> yup
<stdin> restricted is only drivers
<intelikey> no   restricted includes restricted
<tzanger> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> the four promanant repos are    main universe multiverse restricted
<hitmanWilly> ok, back, trying out a diff irc client :)
<intelikey> so how you liking kvirc ?
<Biovore> you could always use telnet as your IRC client..  That aways good for a hoot.. :-P
* Biovore likes it..
<nosrednaekim> Konversation beats kvirc...
<Biovore> 3.4 will be nice when they get it done.. runs on QT4
<tzanger> Biovore: I use screen and irssi, close enough to the hardware for me :-)
<hitmanWilly> lol...nice for having multiple channels
* Biovore has multichannels and multipule networks..
* Level15 thinks that using telnet for day to day IRC is just NUTZ
<intelikey> tzanger screen and irssi    isn't that redundant ?
<tzanger> nah
<tzanger> my irc session is on a colcated server and I ssh/screen to it from wherever I am
<intelikey> you like to detach the irc client ?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, just rebuilt my gentoo box for 64 bit and slowly getting all my apps back :)
<tzanger> incidentally I also redirect localhost:2500 to localhost:25 on that box, so my email can be sent from anywhere too
<tzanger> intelikey: yep
<Biovore> detach the screen to a irc client
<intelikey> hmmm i'd much rather not have it run when i'm away
<intelikey> why leave me something to crack at while you are gone ?
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: if you run gentoo... why are you HERE?
<hitmanWilly> cuz i run kubuntu too
<intelikey> i mean leave anyone something to crack at...   :>
<hitmanWilly> on the lappy :)
<tzanger> intelikey: fair enough, but it's a risk I have been comfortable with for the past... oh, decade
<Cannoli> grr i hate the fact tht i cant use more than one adept manager
<Biovore> yeah.. ssh login to get to the shell is fairly safe move..
<tzanger> there hasn't been a security breach in irssi in a long, long time
<hitmanWilly> and all the newbies come in here or #ubuntu
<stdin> nosrednaekim: you know intelikey hardly even runs X, he's still here :p
<intelikey> tzanger ok.   if you're happy with it,   i'm happy with it.
<tzanger> intelikey: haha :-)
<Biovore> lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know... I was just wondering.
<Jmanfoo> if only they would make a beryl-cube for the console
<intelikey> </shrugs>  what did i say ?
<Jmanfoo> i would die a happy man
<nosrednaekim> actually i'm  not one of those people who hate gentoo....it just doesn't work for me
<hitmanWilly> lol, yeah, there ya go, a text cube
<intelikey> Jmanfoo hmmmm     true frame buffered cube....
<nosrednaekim> I think intelikey would die.
<Jmanfoo> thats reminds me, does kubuntu support an fb console? i can't tell if its got the kernel module loaded or not
* intelikey cardiac arrest
<Jmanfoo> i know my console resolution is awful
<intelikey> Jmanfoo lsmod | grep fbcon
* hitmanWilly hates framebuffered consoles anyway
<Jmanfoo> fbcon                  42656  0
<Jmanfoo> tileblit                3584  1 fbcon
<Jmanfoo> font                    9216  1 fbcon
<Jmanfoo> bitblit                 6912  1 fbcon
<hitmanWilly> it has a tendency to screw up when switching in/out of X
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i'm with you on that.    most of the time.
<stdin> Jmanfoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution :)
<Tm_T> ...
<Jmanfoo> so it would appear the module is loaded
<intelikey> Jmanfoo & stdin also see !info svgatextmode
<intelikey> Jmanfoo indeed
<intelikey> svgatextmode - Enable higher resolution text modes
<stdin> intelikey: do you set any vga= boot setting?
<intelikey> yeah  vga=normal
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> but with the nvidia-framebuffer module loaded i can do like   180x160 text mode    it's rediculess
<Jmanfoo> hmm, that howto helps stdin, but what about those of us with a wide aspect screen?
* stdin has used framebuffer to play a DVD in console before
<Tm_T> I just watch movies in normal console
<intelikey> stdin yes i've watched movies in the console too
<Tm_T> why framebuffer for that
<intelikey> with fb and with svgalibs
<intelikey> done both
<Jmanfoo> Tm_T does it render them in ASCII? lol
<intelikey> Jmanfoo no.
<intelikey> full graphics.
<Jmanfoo> 8086 corruption style
<nosrednaekim> aalib will actually do that for you :)
<nosrednaekim> render in ASCII
<intelikey> although you can get asc2 graphics if you want.
<hitmanWilly> ok, actually i do have a small issue...i seem to be having errors in /etc/fstab, maybe one of you can double check it for me, make sure i didn't miss something: http://www.pastebin.ca/662786
<Jmanfoo> that might be good for a laugh, but not much else
* intelikey looks
<Cannoli> is it possible to have more tan one adept installer running?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: the issue seems to be with the cdrom entry
<nosrednaekim> no
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: though i can't for the life of me figure out where the error is
<intelikey> hitmanWilly line 36   noauto, user  <<< extra space
<hitmanWilly> heh, thanks...
<intelikey> np
<hitmanWilly> i knew is some little error like that somewhere
<hitmanWilly> *it was
* intelikey does that a lot,   and learned to notive such
<intelikey> notice
<intelikey> Cannoli oh.  missed that     no.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: yup, that was the error alright, thanx again
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh  np
<Cannoli> kk thanx
<Cannoli> :)
<tzanger> hmm
<intelikey> Cannoli let me rephrase,   it can be done with a hack or if you really know your way around linux   but the avarage dummy can't do it.
<tzanger> this is the second system now I've tried running the xen kernel on and it makes the keyboard input ssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppperrrrrrrrrr slow
<tzanger> odd
<intelikey> Cannoli and no i'm not fixing to tell you howto.
<Tm_T> Jmanfoo: yes, only console, so ascii
<intelikey> tzanger ummm kb reset ?
<intelikey> Tm_T ?    you never watched a movie in a console ?
<nosrednaekim> heh... MythTV can even run in framebuffer
<intelikey> yeah
<hitmanWilly> svgalibs are cool, heh
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a few.      but i'll leave the client running just incase someone wants to check it for exploits...
<tzanger> heh
<intelikey> :_
<tzanger> intelikey: no it's not hte hardware I don't think
<Cannoli> lol
<Cannoli> k thts fine
<Cannoli> thanx :)
<sunnyhours> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sunnyhours> anyone know a good codec pack in the repo's that'll play avi files?
<Tm_T> intelikey: as said, I use normal console for watching movies, yes, ascii, only ascii
<Tm_T> intelikey: no framebuffer, nothing, normal sized console
<zx225> what package is used for watching dvd's
<Tm_T> depends what kind of dvd
<Tm_T> etc
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | zx225
<zx225> crap
<ubotu> zx225: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zx225> thanks
<sunnyhours> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> i have an issue.    bx has stopped reading   ~/.ircrc   for no reason that i can see
<Agent_bob> hmmm works on this box   doesn't on the other one.
<Agent_bob> same command.
<hitmanWilly> did it get corrupted somehow?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah i edited it.
<intelikey> heh   but nothing that should have changed it.
<hitmanWilly> did the permissions somehow get changed on it?
<Zorix> i have a strange issue.. i just installed kubuntu 7.04 i386 and my wireless network works fine until i did an upgrade then it wont work anymore.. its ma401 by netgear, and when it stops working it freezes keyboard input and the knetworkmanger tray icon goes away
<Zorix> i should say adept update not upgrade
<Agent_bob> hitmanWilly  yep   chmod 600 .ircrc     but that's what it should have been all along
<hitmanWilly> hmm, you may want to set group +r at least
<Agent_bob> just chmoded this on let me test it
<Zorix> i thought maybe it was the kernel so i booted using previous kernel and still there
<Agent_bob> works correctly with 600
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, weird
<intelikey> well work on Zorix and i'll figure this on.
<Zorix> is there a way to get a list of the last updated packages from apt/adept so I can figure out which one caused the problem
<intelikey> Zorix   tail -30 /var/log/adept*
<intelikey> or is it dpkg*
<Zorix> ok gotta reboot the laptop because keyboard is frozen
<Aondo> Brandon :D
<hitmanWilly> probably dpkg
<Zorix> hey Aondo
<Aondo> hia :D
<Zorix> didnt see you here
<Aondo> been here quite some time, but i guess you usually dont look for efnet people all around the web haha :P
<Zorix> this is the first major issue i have had with kubuntu
<Aondo> yea seems strange
<Aondo> but they did some rebuilds of the kernel since first release hehe
<Aondo> probably some change logs you could look up
<Zorix> intelikey ok i have like a ton of packages that were installed
<iceolate> has anyone gotten exact audio copy working right in wine?
<Zorix> wish i had an idea what it was nothing stands out that says wireless or network related
<iceolate> i keep getting an error with my read mode command
<iceolate> i specify mmc1
<iceolate> but it tells me it's not right, but i verified it in windows
<Zorix> try using latest version?
<Zorix> i dunno
<iceolate> yeah it's the latest version of eac from their website
<iceolate> i might just give up on wine and install vmware
<intelikey> i simply don't get it...
<intelikey> pebcak
<intelikey> found it.   unclosed { in the file
<Zorix> heh
<Zorix> well my problem isnt pebcak
<intelikey> all working now.
<Zorix> because an update broke my wireless
<intelikey> ok Zorix did you check the dpkg log file ?
<Zorix> yes
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: how'd y6a fix it?
<Zorix> im reading thru it now but nothing seems to have anything to do with it
<Zorix> except kernel maybe but i booted to other kernel and it made no difference
<intelikey> nothing there of interest ?  hmmm
<Zorix> doesnt help that there was like 70 updates
<intelikey> hitmanWilly same as your fstab      well it wasn't a space   but unclosed  {
<intelikey> Zorix you didn't build the driver for your card did you ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: so im not the only one, heh...
<Zorix> no
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i told you,  that's how i learned to find that kind of thing     cause i have too all the time.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Zorix> the card works in the livecd and on first boot
<Zorix> i did an adept update and then rebooted and it doesnt work anymore
<Zorix> in fact, trying to get on the network makes my keyboard lock up
<intelikey> Zorix that sounds like kernel to me.
<Zorix> thought so too
<Zorix> so i used the previous kernel
<Zorix> does the same
<intelikey> ummm or it could be something that got blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/      that would affect both kernels
<intelikey> check the time stamp in there     ls -l  /etc/modprobe.d/
<intelikey> are all the dates about the same ?
<Zorix> just blacklist-oss
<Zorix> is todays date
<Zorix> and arch-aliases
<intelikey> did you access either ?
<Zorix> no
<klobster> how do I turn off the bluetooth deaemon?
<Zorix> but the module is there for my network card
<hitmanWilly> that might be it
<intelikey> might look in blacklist-oss
<Zorix> oss is sound i thought
<intelikey> doesn't mean that the module for your card wont appear there
<Zorix> its a link to /lib/linux-sound-base/noOSS.modprobe.conf
<intelikey> less it
<Zorix> uhm no module that has to do with network
<intelikey> i can't immagine anything in /etc/network/ or /etc/init.d/   causeing the keyboard to lock      only things that do that are kernel related or keyboard driver     and by kernel related that includes but is not confined to io errors
<Aondo> Zorix  did you try to compile your own kernel? a never one. (to your wireless problem)
<Aondo> newer
<Zorix> no
<Aondo> maybe you should give it a go, while you do all sort of other stuff :P it doesnt hurt to try hehe
<intelikey> Aondo are you up to speed on this issue ?     1. wireless worked in the liveCD and on first boot,   2. he ran the updater, 3. now no wireless with either kernel and the keyboard locks too.
<Zorix> it sees the ap
<Zorix> when i go to join the ap and put in the key
<Zorix> it sits at configuring device
<Zorix> then it locks
<intelikey> any udev updates ?
<Zorix> not in the dpkg log
<intelikey> i don't think that's it but just covering everything related
<Zorix> yea
<Zorix> i disabled like 3 interfaces from the interfaces file
<intelikey> well one thing it could obviously be.   libc6   did it update ?
<Zorix> going to see if it has any impact
<Zorix> nope no libc
<Zorix> where does it get wifi0 in iwconfig from?
<intelikey> ;/     idk.
<Zorix> i booted back into livecd and that wasnt listed
<Zorix> just eth1
<intelikey> does the wireless work in the live     (as you eariler claimed) ?
<Zorix> yes
<Zorix> using eth1
<Zorix> now it shows eth1 and wifi0 at same time with same hardware address
<Zorix> maybe some sort of conflict of drivers
<intelikey> not if it's working...   maybe some alias ?
<Zorix> well wifi0 doesnt show up in livecd where it works
<Zorix> and wifi0 shows up on hard drive where it doesnt work
<Zorix> so i need to figure out what module loads it and kill it maybe
<intelikey> ok that's one thing to go on,     maybe kdenetworkmanager is the fly in the soup
<Zorix> what alternative
<Zorix> wlassistant? heh
<intelikey> idk.
* intelikey is trying to wrap his head around the universe      well at least  main .
<Jmanfoo> am i the only one who thinks xscreensavers used to take a snapshot of your desktop with all your apps open and use that for distortions instead of the wallpapers in /usr/share?
<Some_Person> I get an error when starting my Ubuntu Feisty install into GNOME. This started when I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and dependencies to add KDE to Ubuntu. The error is similar to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73636
<Zorix> seems it is the knetworkmanager i just configured the shit manually
<Zorix> is there any way to revert a package?
<Zorix> bah dont care anymore
<Zorix> its broke
<Zorix> will just use windows on the laptop..unfortunately it works better
<Some_Person> I get an error when starting my Ubuntu Feisty install into GNOME. This started when I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and dependencies to add KDE to Ubuntu. The error is similar to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73636
<Zorix> why would you mix the two
<Some_Person> I wanted to try out KDE
<klobster> Zorix: I mix the two.
<Some_Person> But it screwed me up with this error, which does nothing bad, but is annoying
<Some_Person> I am not in Ubuntu right now, for reasons I do not wish to discuss.
<Some_Person> But I want to know if anyone else had this problem, and if so, how they solved it.
<Zorix> yea i never ventured into that area
<Zorix> because i know it makes problems
<Some_Person> This is the only problem I have
<klobster> Zorix: never has for me, but i do kubuntu, and then add ubuntu desktop
<stdin> try asking in #ubuntu as it's something to with gnome, or possibly in #gnome
<klobster> Some_Person: what is the exact error, please?
<Some_Person> same one in the forum post i linked to
<Some_Person> and i have the same gconftool-2 output
<Some_Person> i get the error multiple times if i open the GNOME keyboard control panel
<klobster> Some_Person: are you on a non US keyboard?
<Some_Person> It's a standard US keyboard
<Some_Person> Except for my print screen button
<Some_Person> (I don't really know what that's all about)
<Zorix> im reinstalling kubuntu again
<Zorix> this time im not updating it
<Some_Person> I may be forced to reinstall my ubuntu
<intelikey>          howto find out or set the user name and password for cups?
<Zorix> yep
<Zorix> heh not a clue
<Some_Person> Is there some sort of "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard" or something like that?
<intelikey>  i'm at   127.0.0.1:631   and it want's the user name and password before i can do anything      anyone ?
<Zorix> probably not...ubuntu is made for people not to f with it
<intelikey> Some_Person   alt+sysRQ+r    should reset it to xlate  if something went dreadfully wrong
<thunderbolt> intelikey: You can turn off the pasword for reconfiguration through the KDE interface...
<thunderbolt> I think I did that, at least.
<Jmanfoo> intelikey, it should be your regular username and password
<intelikey> Some_Person and if it's in kde you want to adjust it there is a pointy clicky thingy in    kcontrol
<Some_Person> uhh, my print screen button is recognised in GNOME keyboard shortcuts not as "Print" but instead as "0x6f", will sysRQ still work?
<intelikey> Jmanfoo well what's the "regular"   you mean the one for uid=1000
<intelikey> Some_Person should    maybe...
<intelikey> cause that's a kernel level hot key
<Some_Person> its like my print screen button is a different, unrecognised key altogether, but it works normal in Windows
<Jmanfoo> intelikey when i did it under fedora core i used the root password, but try using your normal system credentials
<stdin> intelikey: cups should let either root or a user in the lpadmin group in
<intelikey> stdin ok.   withoug a root password or do i need to temp that ?
<intelikey> without ^
<Biovore> intelikey: you doing cups via that web admin thing?
<Some_Person> What is xlate?
<intelikey> Biovore yes,   not local to the box
<Biovore> intelikey: is the box runing the cups server ubuntu?
<stdin> intelikey: the normal user is in lpadmin by default
<intelikey> Some_Person the bios standard
<Some_Person> bios standard what?
<stdin> Basic Input/Output System
<intelikey> stdin well who is the normal user ?    lol    you mean uid=1000 ?
<stdin> intelikey: yep
<Some_Person> In case sysRQ doesn't work, what should I do instead to reset it to xlate?
<intelikey> k
* intelikey makes mintal note.   from now on when you read "normal" think uid=1000 
<Biovore> intelikey: if th remote end is ups.. you can enable your user to work on cups if you add  it to the lpadmin group..
<Biovore> *cups
<intelikey> it's just looping back to the   username and password   thingy
<Some_Person> stdin?
<intelikey> i gave root a password and tried that   same thing.
<Biovore> and your username to the lpadmin group on the box running the cups server.. then login with your remote username password..
<klobster> Some_Person: have you installed any additional languages?
<Some_Person> klobster: no
<intelikey> Biovore yeah i just dubble checked i'm there.
<Biovore> intelikey: doing that allowed me to do login to the cups webadmin with my normal user and password..
<intelikey> well it just loops for me...
<Biovore> loops?  you mean you input your credentials and it asks again?
<stdin> intelikey: localhost:631 it lets me in, then I change something and it then asks for a username/password
<stdin> root's disabled and my (1000) user/pass works
<intelikey> stdin it's not actually localhost  it's 192.168.0.1   the server gateway
<intelikey> and i even set sudoers to     ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL        and tried it no joy.
<klobster> Some_Person: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54569
<stdin> well my cups is only listening on 127.0.0.1 right now
<klobster> oh, he left
<intelikey> i think if i get the page it's listening to me ???
<intelikey> and i get the page just can't login to it
<Some_Person> I am on Ubuntu now.
<klobster> Some_Person: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54569
<intelikey> "root's disabled"     :)
<Biovore> intelikey: as it should be :-)
* intelikey is frustrated cause nothing works correctly and takes it out on the ops....
<Some_Person> klobster: that is irrelevent to me
<intelikey> root is not "disabled"  the account is locked.
<klobster> Some_Person:
<klobster> Scenario #1:
<klobster> Your XKB is broken. For some reason, you may be using a non-US-layout
<Biovore> samething to me..
<Some_Person> klobster: that package is already installed
<intelikey> root login is disabled,   but root is not disabled, else sudo -i   would not give you a root shell
<Biovore> rgr
<klobster> Some_Person: did you try teh fix in scenario one?  step two is _exactly what you where asking to try.
<intelikey> still    401 Unauthorized      everything i try gets that...
<Some_Person> klobster: that .deb file does not exist
<Some_Person> klobster: however i just installed xkeyboard-config from repositories
<Some_Person> klobster: thanks! that seemed to fix it!
<stdin> intelikey: just tried logging in to my server's cups, got the same
<stdin> intelikey: I had to enable remote administration
<Some_Person> klobster: no, it didn't fix it
<Some_Person> klobster: error was hiding in the background
<intelikey> stdin ah   where how ?
<intelikey> and it is listening        Listen 192.168.0.0/24:631
<stdin> intelikey: well, I logged in over ssh and used "elinks http://localhost:631" :p
<stdin> it let me in to the administration part then
<Some_Person> stdin: you there?
<intelikey> stdin errr   been  there too,   i get    401 Unauthorized
<stdin> intelikey: you have ssh access?
<intelikey> that's what i just said
<stdin> intelikey: take a look at my (changed) cupsd.conf http://stdin.pastebin.us/39007
<intelikey> yes i've tried what you described
<stdin> Some_Person: yeah
<Some_Person> stdin what was that sysrq command to fix my problem? im on ubuntu now?
<stdin> fix what problem?
<Some_Person> the keyboard thingy
<wckdkl0wn> i need some advice from someone that already runs diablo 2 lod on linux... how do u get it to play on bnet without the cd? i tryed using d2loader but it tells me that bnet cant idenitfy my version
<stdin> I wasn't really watching back then. I know I didn't give an answer
<intelikey> Some_Person    alt+sysRQ+r
<intelikey> reset the keyboard
<klobster> Some_Person: try sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config tab here to autocomplete
<intelikey> and note that only the left  alt  key will work with that  in most cases.
<stdin> he's gone again
<intelikey> yeah   i'm too wrapped up in this cups thing
<hv> hi all
<intelikey> it's getting worse rather than better...  cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<intelikey> can't start the cups server now
<intelikey> ok i found that one.     but still no joy.
<intelikey> i give up.    i'll bother the day crew with this...   /;
<intelikey> hv you want something ?
<intelikey> guess not...
<hexstar> anyone experiencing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529274 ???
<hexstar> please answer...it sucks majorly!!!
<surgy> hi
<surgy> hexstar: are you using adept? or are you using apt through the console?
<hexstar> surgy: adept
<surgy> hexstar try apt-get with the console adept is always slower
<hexstar> no, the ping to the server also returns unacceptable speeds ...257 and up ms for a response to a ping!!! and the speed issue is not at the isp as shown by the traceroute I shall soon post
<speaker219> Linux Noob: what would happen if i killed the "init" process by using sudo kill -9 1
<khaije1> try it
<khaije1> what do you think would happen?
<speaker219> What exactly would happen? I assume a crash...
<khaije1> if you want to know what would happen, why not try it?
<khaije1> it's linux, go play
<speaker219> because i have important windows open ;)
<khaije1> maybe later then :P
<hexstar> traceroutes posted:
<hexstar> hexstar@hexstar-desktop:~$ traceroute security.ubuntu.com
<hexstar> traceroute to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<hexstar>  1  Musbachs-Base-Station.local (10.0.1.1)  1.594 ms  1.597 ms  1.757 ms
<hexstar>  2  * * *
<hexstar>  3  ge-2-8-ur01.oakland.ca.sfba.comcast.net (68.86.249.113)  10.800 ms *  12.515 ms
<hexstar>  4  68.86.90.138 (68.86.90.138)  12.901 ms  11.701 ms  21.502 ms
<hexstar>  5  68.86.90.149 (68.86.90.149)  14.484 ms  16.663 ms  15.120 ms
<hexstar>  6  68.86.90.165 (68.86.90.165)  19.395 ms  21.930 ms  18.690 ms
<stoned> kkhey
<stoned> stop
<hexstar>  7  te-4-4.car2.SanJose1.Level3.net (4.79.43.133)  27.312 ms  15.412 ms  16.988 ms
<hexstar>  8  ge-1-3-0-89.bbr2.SanJose1.Level3.net (4.68.18.130)  21.064 ms  18.148 ms  27.175 ms
<stoned> stop it
<hexstar>  9  as-0-0.bbr2.London2.Level3.net (4.68.128.110)  165.076 ms  162.951 ms ae-1-0.bbr1.London2.Level3.net (212.187.128.46)  163.591 ms
<hexstar> 10  * ae-15-51.car1.London2.Level3.net (4.68.117.15)  161.790 ms  158.803 ms
<hexstar> 11  tge9-3-146.core-r-1.lon2.adaptplc.com (212.187.196.82)  159.762 ms  160.276 ms  169.710 ms
<hexstar> 12  85.133.32.134 (85.133.32.134)  166.190 ms  163.701 ms *
<stoned> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<hexstar> 13  * * 82.211.81.76 (82.211.81.76)  160.836 ms
<hexstar> 14  * * *
* Level15 thinks someone is going to get kicked
<hexstar> 15  * * *
<hexstar> 16  * * *
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-102-192-227.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
(hexstar/#kubuntu) 17  * * *
(hexstar/#kubuntu) 18  * * *
(hexstar/#kubuntu) 19  *
(hexstar/#kubuntu) traceroute posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3214603#post3214603
(hexstar/#kubuntu) isn't anyone else experiecing this??? it clearly is not at my isp
(hexstar/#kubuntu) uhh...
<Tm_T> nice
<Level15> hehehe...
<Level15> wish i could do that :)
<stoned> I got a 32bit chroot setup, now I need  w32codecs.  Sound is also working fine
<stoned> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Tm_T> Level15: do what?
<Level15> Tm_T: get chan op, kick, ban etc. Of course, only when needed :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@c-76-102-192-227.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Level15> THAT
<Level15> :)
<Level15> anyway, nevermind
<Tm_T> Level15: trust me, it's not fun
* stdin didn't actually mean to ban, finger sipped 
<Level15> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> Level15: hell of a responsibility
<Level15> well, no, on second thought i guess it's not fun if properly used, as it must be on a channel like this... it'd just be funny for messing up with friends or something
<Level15> Tm_T: yeah, that's what i mean
<Tm_T> yup, then set up your own channel ;-P
<holzmodem> hi, how can i start automatic the xfwm4 window manager instead of kwin?
<Level15> Tm_T: funny, you are in the same channels i am
* khaije1 thinks stdin is the batman of this chan
<Tm_T> Level15: what same channels?
<Level15> Tm_T: kubuntu and kde
<Tm_T> Level15: and I'm in 28 other channels too
<stdin> Level15: Tm_T had mode +i
<Tm_T> stdin: and?
<stdin> Tm_T: and nothing, just explaining it
<Level15> oh, ok
<Tm_T> well, +i has nothing to do with this
<Tm_T> IIRC
<Tm_T> anyway, offtopic
<Level15> dunno, i've never been too much of an IRC guy
<stdin> heh
<Level15> well guys, going to sleep
<Level15> cya
<Tm_T> Level15: 40-80 channels all the time, but ya, cya
<Tm_T> porno: mind to change your nick?
<dsmith> anyone running gutsy yet?
<Tm_T> dsmith: many in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> !paste | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> Tm_T: hexstar isn't here
<Tm_T> hexstar: are you here?
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> why my client then tabfills to his nick?
<stdin> don't know
<Tm_T> stupid
<Tm_T> 0842 Irssi uptime: 121d 10h 20m 36s
<Tm_T> porno: wake up
<puneet> Anybody out there??
<Tm_T> hahhah
<Tm_T> patience <3
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* porno was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (see ya)
<stdin> you gonna keep your hat on?
<nixternal> what if that was a spanish name (por no) meaning 'by no'? :D
<Tm_T> nixternal: I don't care
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> pwnd
<Tm_T> nixternal: also, this is not right channel for that in any case ;)
<conrad_> anyone know why my ability to see websites would go away unprovoked, yet still allow connections on irc, aim, and pinging?
<thunderbolt> conrad_: Bad HTTP proxy...
<thunderbolt> bad as in misbehaving
<conrad_> any hints for where to look?
<thunderbolt> can you use lynx to connect to web pages?
<conrad_> dont have lynx, let me see if i can apt-get it
<thunderbolt> Did you set up a HTTP proxy when you set up your machine?
<conrad_> no.
<thunderbolt> Does your ISP use HTTP caching?
<thunderbolt> Does a restart fix it ;-) ?
<conrad_> yes restart fixes it
<conrad_> but this is the second time
<thunderbolt> Hmm
* thunderbolt hasn't a clue
<conrad_> lynx doesnt work either. nor does telnet google.com 80
<thunderbolt> Hmmm...
<thunderbolt> do you have a firewall setup?
<conrad_> no.
<thunderbolt> Are you connected through a router?
<conrad_> yes
<thunderbolt> Does web access work on other machines in the LAN?
<conrad_> yep
<evil-rhino> conrad_: what's the problem?
<conrad_> another really weird thing is that although rebooting will fix it, no odd messages are in dmesg, and restarting my wireless card and dhcpcd doesnt fix it.
<conrad_> evil-rhino: http access goes down, but all other internet functions work properly
<evil-rhino> do you have some kind of firewall or moblock installed?
<conrad_> no
<evil-rhino> what about web sites on other ports, like http://www.wikidsystems.com:8080/ ?
<conrad_> ... nope.
<conrad_> now that's weird as hell.
<conrad_> "Could not connect to host"
<conrad_> yet here i am, on irc.
<evil-rhino> okay, so you must have some type of firewall that is checking http headers and blocking them
<conrad_> very strange. nothing on the router does that, as it's working for all other computers
<conrad_> and this is a fresh install.
<evil-rhino> man, that's weird. must be something wonky on the router. is it a personal router for a small number of computers, or something more enterprise? in other words, can you reset it to factory default and reconfigure it quickly?
<ironman> hey can some one tell me how i need ot partition my hdd because it takes forever to let it partition for me so i want to do it manualy
<conrad_> ironman: cfdisk
<surgy> ironman: well you need one for linux and one for linux and another for linux........
<stdin> ironman: for just linux or dual-boot?
<ironman> ok i know i need /, /home, /swap what else do i need
<stdin> ironman: nothing, just /, /home and swap is fine
<evil-rhino> just / and swap, really.
<ironman> its going to be on hd  and windows on another one
<conrad_> personal router, but im certain it isnt the router.
<ironman> so i dont need a /home ?
<conrad_> its been sitting there, untouched for 2 years now
<stdin>  /home is recommended (by me) but not *needed*
<evil-rhino> ironman: like stdin said, it's usually a good idea (makes recovery, reinstallation, etc. easier), but it's not mandatory at all.
<ironman> well thx that y i choose this distro had a great experience with the community yall are aways willing to help
<evil-rhino> conrad_: i assume you've tried releasing and renewing the ip? (if you're using dhcp, that is.)
<conrad_> well
<conrad_> i just rebooted.
<conrad_> and everything is fine
<Lynoure> conrad_: it's one way to request for a new ip from dhcp, though usually   dhclient  will do :)
<conrad_> see, that didnt work though
<conrad_> killall dhcpcd-bin, dhcpcd wlan0 didnt do anything
<conrad_> it was bizzaire.
<conrad_> man, just as i was touting to all of my friends that ubuntu is the first genuinely desktop ready dist i've ever seen, all of these unexplained issues start occurring. hah.
<conrad_> OH! I just found the source of the problem
<conrad_> when firefox crashes, it happens.
<evil-rhino> weird. do you know why firefox is crashing?
<evil-rhino> try starting firefox from a terminal window -- it generally gives you more information when it crashes.
<conrad_> yeah i have that error.. one sec
<conrad_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<stdin> ignore that BadDevice error
<conrad_> Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent_window: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<conrad_> then a segfault
<evil-rhino> this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525139
<conrad_> thanks
<evil-rhino> try doing a
<evil-rhino> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<evil-rhino> then rm -rf .mozilla/firefox/
<evil-rhino> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Lupo> ciao
<evil-rhino> (that wipes all your firefox settings and bookmarks, btw)
<notv> is there a room for ubuntu studio?
<Tm_T> !studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Lupo> buongiorno
<conrad_> thanks for the help guys
<conrad_> night!
<sauvin> I just survived an attempt to boot Windows XP. Worst half hour of my recent life.
<ironman> ok do i need ext2 or ext3 for /, and /home partion and primary or logical
<stdin> ext3 and primary should be fine
<ironman> thx
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to get kweather to show F instead of C?
<stdin> look in it's settings? normally accessed from the right-click menu
<hangthedj> i'm gonna try and get the svn, the feisty version doesn't have that option.
<stdin> hangthedj: ahh, it's set from the KDE settings
<hangthedj> ?
<stdin> hangthedj: system settings > regional & language
<hangthedj> thank you sir. :)
<stdin> in the "Other" tab
<hangthedj> i've been going crazy
<hangthedj> i don't like having to do math, just to figure out how hot it is.
<stdin> heh :)
<aurelie87> hello world ! :)
<arun> hello aurelie87
<arun> the world's a bit busy right now :)
<aurelie87> yes
<arun> what's up
<aurelie87> nothing special... :D
<aurelie87> and you ?
<arun> same here, more or less
<raylu> could anyone help with samba?
<aurelie87> sorry, I am not a specialist of Linux :S
<blekos> hello guys
<blekos> i'm using 7.04 and having an issue with my wireless
<blekos> wifi rada desnt seem to work
<raylu> rada = ?
<blekos> *wifi-radar
<raylu> oh
<raylu> what have you done so far?
<blekos> i had to set-up my wireless from the settings menu
<raylu> and is your access point open or does it use wep/wpa?
<blekos> system settings->network settings
<blekos> it has a wep
<raylu> ok
<blekos> now I have access through my wireless
<raylu> in the konsole, what does ifconfig say?
<raylu> oh
<blekos> but the thing is that if i move my laptop somewhere else (i believe) i wont be able to access
<raylu> you mean to a different access point?
<blekos> the wireless internet
<blekos> yes
<blekos> for example to a friends house or so
<blekos> i'll have to change my network settings
<raylu> i believe knetworkmanager allows for profilesbut
<raylu> *but i never liked it
<blekos> what I am looking for is to be able to lets say double click on wifi-radar and log in to the appropriate network
<blekos> the "funny" thing is
<blekos> that smg crashed my system 2 days ago (i had 7.04) and had wifi-radar installed and worked perfeclty
<raylu> smg = ?
<blekos> now I have a clean install but it simply doesnt work
<blekos> absolutely clean install..
<blekos> i've also installed Kwifi  manager
<raylu> oh; i meant kwifimanager :P that was the one i didn't like
<raylu> i just use iwconfig and /etc/network/interfaces :P
<blekos> what is iwconfig?
<raylu> wireless configuration tool (cli)
<CoolBreeze55> lol wut?
<blekos> and do u do to scan for networks?
<raylu> iwlist scan
<blekos> where I am wifi-radar i see two networks on with strong signal (mine) and od another oneone with no signlal
<blekos> *signal
<blekos> iwlist wont give both
<raylu> er...why does it show it if you have no signal to it?
<blekos> that a good question
<blekos> ...
<sauvin> I have an external Seagate USB drive with one ext3 and two FAT32 partitions. lsusb sees them, and dmesg doesn't complain about the drive. How to get KDE (or something) to mount them for access to a normal user?
<raylu> in /etc/fstab,
<raylu> mset the options to:
<raylu> user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<raylu> *set
<sauvin> It's a USB; it won't always be /dev/sdb*
<stdin> use pmount
<stdin> like (as a normal user): pmount /dev/sdb1
<raylu> aren''t normal users able to mount usb drives anyway?
<raylu> as long as they're in some group...
<sauvin> stdin, that looks PROMISING. Thankk you!!
<sauvin> raylu, I've had trouble with that. I WOULD do a permanent fstab, but $deity alone knows what device it'll be on next time.
<stdin> raylu: with pmount, yes
<raylu> ah.
<raylu> er, sauvin, you said "them
<raylu> "
<raylu> so i figured you were talking about the two fat32s
<stdin> normally KDE should popup a window asking the user what to do, but it seems to work for some and not for others
<sauvin> It DID work immediately after I gparted it, but didn't work again when I umounted them because they were locked.
<Assid> hrmm.. my stupid samba share doesnt do squat :(
<raylu> same ^^
<raylu> i can't get samba working either
<sauvin> Um... OK... is there a "upmount" command?
<sauvin> yes, it's called pumount.
<sauvin> stdin, THANK YOU.
<stdin> you're welcome :)
<sauvin> I really didn't want to reboot just to see what it'd do.
<Assid> bon soir stdin
<stdin> bonjour
<sauvin> stdin est franco?
<stdin> no :p
<Assid> nah
<Assid> il n'est pas franco
<stdin> ce canal est anglais seulement :)
<sauvin> Ainsi dit l'homme, eh?
<OutsiderNZ> could someone help me please? when I try to go into adept manager I get an error ; "conversation with su failed"
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, did you type your password correctly?
<Assid> stdin: my stupid samba share dont work :(
<OutsiderNZ> yes
<OutsiderNZ> i am sure, i tried a lot
<stdin> Assid: I don't really use samba, no win boxes here
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> need it for myt xbox
<raylu> stdin, how do you share files then? sftp?
<Assid> and my lappy
<stdin> raylu: almost, I "mount" ssh, with sshfs
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, you are typing in the password for your user, right? also, is your user the original account that was created by the installer
* Biovore uses samba with no problems..
<OutsiderNZ> yes, that is right
<OutsiderNZ> yes to both
<raylu> sshfs is just something that interacts with sftp for you, right?
<stdin> raylu: yep
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, in konsole, try typing sudo aptitude
<stdin> raylu: it's a ssh/sftp wrapper type thing
<raylu> =\ ew.
<OutsiderNZ> ok
<OutsiderNZ> raylu: when i entered that, nothing happened
<OutsiderNZ> asked for pw, and nothing else
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> strange...
<sauvin> Is it necessarily true that if I'm using KDE on ubuntu, I'm running Kubuntu?
<raylu> sauvin, the line is blurry
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, try: sudo aptitude --help
<raylu> sauvin, depends on your definition, i suppose
<Assid> you could use kubuntu in ubuntu ?
<Assid> or the otherway around
<WaltzingAlong> sauvin: no
<OutsiderNZ> raylu: nothing happened
<WaltzingAlong> Assid: yes and no; mostly yes
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, try sudo ifconfig
<Assid> err.. sorry.. was supposed to be a ! not ?
<raylu> and did it ask you for your password after the first time?
<sauvin> I could have sworn that I installed flat ubuntu from a livedvd, without installing anything else. On the graphical login screen, I clicked on something that allowed me to launch a KDE session, and I made it default.
<OutsiderNZ> nope
<Assid> alrite who here uses samba
<WaltzingAlong> sauvin: congrats :D
* raylu is trying to use samba
<OutsiderNZ> raylu: ifconfig did nothing
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, methinks your sudo is broken
<raylu> seems i never configured netbios-ns for xinetd... o.0
<OutsiderNZ> raylu: how do I fix it?
<raylu> OutsiderNZ, no idea what's wrong with it; i just think that's the root of the problem
<OutsiderNZ> raylu: ok, well thanks for the help
<raylu> does ifconfig do anything by itself?
<OutsiderNZ> nope
<raylu> ...where are you typing this?
<OutsiderNZ> o wait
<OutsiderNZ> yes it does
<OutsiderNZ> yea, ifconfig does something
<malqos> hi
<voln> i'm trying to install wifi-radar, but gksudo is missing... what this?
<raylu> voln, kdesu = gksudo for kde/kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> gksudo is kdesu for gnome
<ForgeAus> I thought chkfs was supposed to fix not break the HDD
<voln> i have kubuntu 7,04
<WaltzingAlong> voln: wifi-radar you can install gksudo
<voln> WaltzingAlong wifi radar in repositary kubuntu...
<WaltzingAlong> wifi-radar is more with the gnome suite but could be used in either kde or gnome (or any others). it just needs for example gksudo from the gnome (ubuntu) set
<WaltzingAlong> voln: otherwise there is wlassistant
<malqos> how i can change kde 3.5.6 on 3.5.7?i was on this site http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php but i don't know exactly what to do
<malqos> can someone hepl me?
<raylu> you lost me after "change"
<raylu> you want to upgrade .6 to .7?
<malqos> yes
<voln> WaltzingAlong wlaassistant doesn't work without knetworkmanager
<raylu> malqos, check for updates. adept
<malqos> or what do you recomendet?
<malqos> maybe 4?
<raylu> 4 is still beta
<hak> stdin
<stdin> hak
<hak> stdin : I'm yeniklasor, I'm trying to compile firefox source code (2.0.0.6) O got some error can you help ?
<raylu> W00T. my samba works!
<raylu> but swat seems rathe rbroken
<raylu> hak, show the error
<hak> stdin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34287/
<stdin> yeniklasorr: have you installed firefoxes build-deps?
<yeniklasorr> what is it ?
<stdin> the build dependencies
<stdin> 'sudo apt-get build-dep firefox' is a good place to start
<yeniklasorr> installing
<yeniklasorr> are they library for require firefox source boild _
<yeniklasorr> build ?
<stdin> the command should install what you need to build firefox
<yeniklasorr> sudo apt-get build-dep amarok for example will give for amarok ?
<raylu> yes...but why do you want to build these from source?
* raylu mutters something about gentoo
<yeniklasorr> no only for firefox, only for fun
<raylu> heh
<yeniklasorr>  maybe something...
<yeniklasorr> :D
<stdin> iirc, firefox takes forever to build
<yeniklasorr> maybe trying to change firefox name to yeniklasorfox :O
<raylu> that's nice and easy to type :P
<yeniklasorr> stdin : core 2 duo 1.83 ghz :(
<stdin> will still probably take ages, I haven't built firefox in over a year tho
<yeniklasorr> stdin : gave me same error
<yeniklasorr> libunixprintplugin.so  what is it :S
* sauvin builds foxfire and calls it firefox
<sauvin> Or is that the other way around? I'm getting senile :(
<raylu> lol...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* MilhousePunkRock wonders how people manage to mess up their systems like that
<raylu> well, given that the difference between rm -r ./ and rm -r / is...
<raylu> (and i found out the other day that you can't even do the former)
<OutsiderNZ> woo, finally got it working
<OutsiderNZ> I think...
<OutsiderNZ> thanks for the help :)
<MilhousePunkRock> OutsiderNZ: So how did you fix it?
<tarek_> hi guys i wanted to know if it is possible to make a 64bit program from a 32 bit
<tarek_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kontroller/
<tarek_> sorry the link is http://sourceforge.net/projects/kontrollerlab/
<ironman> ok the grup error is 21
<trekdanne> tarek_: build it from source?
<tobias> good morning everyone
<tarek_> trekdanne:how
<antonio_> hola
<trekdanne> tarek_: grab the source first: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=177228&package_id=204244&release_id=510991
<antonio_> hi
<trekdanne> tarek_: then follow the instructions in the README and INSTALL files and ask here if you get into trouble
<tarek_> trekdanne: ok
<cjh> Anyone know anything about getting realtek driver 802.11g installed?
<tarek_> trekdanne: i have a problem with the make
<trekdanne> tarek_: hmm what does it say?
<tarek_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<stdin> cjh: looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<stdin> tarek_: you have to run ./configure first
<tarek_> yes
<trekdanne> tarek_: is there any error when you run ./configure?
<tarek_> like this: checking for gawk... no
<steffen> i having problems with phpMyAdmin. i can login but when i have logged in i get kicked out within 5-6sec. i have edited the config file like they say here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ... help?
<llutz> tarek_: configure creates a log, check it for errors
<trekdanne> tarek_: hmm you might need to install gawk
<tarek_> trekdanne: working on it
<burcu> hi all,i've latency problem with ssh for a long time
<ironman> ok i keep gettin error 21 with gurb after trying to install on a diff hdd other then my master one so should i install on my main hdd?
<burcu> it's only at establish state
<burcu> after login there is no latency
<burcu> is there a configuration at server to decrease latency?
<tarek_> trekdanne: is there a way that ubuntu downloads the needed packages?
<trekdanne> tarek_: yeah "sudo apt-get build-dep <program>"
<trekdanne> however the program in question might not have an entry ...
<trekdanne> because it's alpha software
<tarek_> trekdanne: no i mean when building it it asks me for packages
<cjh> So about the Realtek driver.  no dice on any of the Ubuntu forum helps.  So I loaded the Windows Driver in, still no luck.  It doesn't associate the driver with the hardware.
<tarek_> trekdanne: is there a way to auto download them?
<cjh> The dissassociation, how's it brought togeather?
<spiroo> crimsun, I heard you are good on sounds in linux. Do you have time to help a little
<spiroo> ?
<spiroo> anyone else who i good on sounds/audio in linux?
<spiroo> *is
<cjh> Are you referring to audio recording?
<Ender> All Trance Music Listeners - TranceRadio ! http://klausyk.Smagus.Net !
<spiroo> no audio output, which is really bad in linux. The sound works, but does not sound correct. It is like a bruisy noise all the time I cannot fix.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<dany> hello
<spiroo> I am not the only one with same problem, that is for sure
<cjh> what kind of computer are you on?  what player are you using?
<cjh> when I was using MEPIS Amarok, I noticed it had an output that was higher than the hardware...enjoyed.  So it would get a distortion.
<spiroo> pc, amarok. Does not matter which player, the audio sound badly in everyone.
<tarek_> trekdanne: what does this mean:
<tarek_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<spiroo> I mean, when it is just one kind of music with bae and so on, it sounds bruisy
<dany> Anyone can help me ?? My kubuntu don't mount anything ( CD ROM , or USB PEN ) how can i force a mount ?
<cjh> software audio output volume is too high.  turn it down.
<spiroo> dany: I would like to know too, I got same problem after a while. Mounting worked first, but not later
<spiroo> No, the output volume is very low
<cjh> what file system are you using?
<spiroo> It does not matter, the wrong thing is linux or drivers
<spiroo> I am using NTFS and EXT3
<cjh> NTFS will cause file corruption.
<cjh> or has in the past unless it's been fixed...
<llutz> spiroo: post a bug-report to the alsa-team
<runlevelten> "the wrong thing is linux". If you have enough knowledge to make that analysis, you have enough to fix it.
<runlevelten> :\
<spiroo> I have uprgade, and does not have any problem with NTFS
<llutz> runlevelten: it's not an analysis, it's FUD
<runlevelten> spiroo: if it's in the software, play with kmix 'til it's how you want it.
<traup> is reiserfs any good?
<spiroo> runlevelten: Sorry, but I cannot get any other ideas
<runlevelten> llutz: indeed.
<anthony_> Hi all
<cjh> I have tried to save mp3's on a NTFS HD, and it has always corrupted the files into distortion.  and after a long while it even mixes different files.
<spiroo> aha, that is maybe the problem, thank you very much. I shall try to download directly to my EXT3
<pure> ntfs with the latest ntfs-3g is working fine for me..
<runlevelten> spiroo: if you're able to produce all of the sound at the right speed, your next step is probably to play with your user tools to make it sound how you want it.
<spiroo> BTW I transfered mp3 from NTFS to EXT3
<cjh> Also about mounting.  In a terminal isn't mount /dev/(LOCATION) the line?
<runlevelten> That's assuming the hardware's fine.
<spiroo> cjh: yes
<spiroo> but you have to be superuser
<runlevelten> cjh: It depends what you're mounting.
<cjh> yeah, thought someone asked.
<spiroo> sudo mount 7dev/location
<spiroo> */dev/location
<spiroo> runlevelten: Is it all about my files, or has Linux some of it to do?
<cjh> What line of code will associate hardware with driver?  I have the driver functioning, and it reads the hardware.  But it hasn't put them togeather.
<cjh> Talking 802.11g Realtek.
<stdin> you modprobe the driver, that's it
<runlevelten> spiroo: open kmix. Play with stuff (carefully with your volume down). I'd look at pcm and so on for what you describe.
<spiroo> OKay thanks, will try. Or I have tried that, but no difference, will check the mp3s first.
<runlevelten> spiroo: adjust things to taste, basically. Again, this assumes things are playing at the right speed and stuff :)
<spiroo> by the way, what is the line to configure VESA driver in xserver-xorg?
<spiroo> what do you mean, play in right speed?
<spiroo> bitrate?
<runlevelten> you'd have a device section with Device = "vesa" in it for your graphics card.
<cjh> have no clue which file to modprobe.  inf?
<spiroo> but it is a terminal line for setup graphic driver
<runlevelten> actual speed. ie: it's not sped up or slowed down.
<llutz> cjh .inf seems to be windriver, use ndiswrapper then
<llutz> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spiroo> sorry my n00bish, but what is actual speed then and how do I know?
<runlevelten> spiroo: if it were wrong, you'd notice right away.
<runlevelten> and you'd know what I meant :)
<runlevelten> ;)
<spiroo> dpkg-configure xserver-xorg something
<`i`> i install kubuntu 2 weeks ago
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<spiroo> it is something between configure and xserver
<spiroo> ah thank you bot :)
<tarek_> trekdanne: you there?
<`i`> and i forgot my root pass, is there a way to recover it
<cjh> what is the file extension for the Linux driver?
<runlevelten> flipping Driver = "vesa"
<stdin> `i`: there is no root password
<runlevelten> Oh sod it, I'm going to have coffee before I open my mouth again. Sorry.
<llutz> cjh: kernel-modules are *.ko
<stdin> `i`: use sudo and your password
<`i`> it doesnt work
<spiroo> vesa does not work to correct right desktop resolution. I need nVidia drivers which i configured there
<`i`> when i su
<stdin> `i`: like I said, use sudo
<`i`> i type the same pass with the username im login
<stdin> `i`: "sudo su" or just "sudo -i"
<ehc> has anyone gotten gdesklets or adesklets to run on amd64 feisty?
<`i`> stdin: thanks :)
<stdin> `i`: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo it explains sudo in more detail :)
<`i`> yeah, thx a lot
<tarek_> i wanted to know how to get rid of the drumming when you want to log in
<stdin> drumming? is that the ubuntu sound?
<tarek_> yes
<cjh> I wish there were places you could use multics.
<stdin> the people in #ubuntu would know then
<runlevelten> yeah, that's not kubuntu, old bean :)
<spiroo> lol
<cjh> Ubuntu should become a part of the multics re-revolution.
<spiroo> btw, how do i reconfigure grub?
<spiroo> I want do delete an OS partition without grub failure like last time I did i. Or I removed a regular partition in Windows and when reboot, error and had to reinstall :(
<knulfine> uhm... hi?
<spiroo> hello
<cjh> tarek: System --> Admin --> Login Window
<spiroo> anyone, know about my grub problem?
<toby> I've just installed Kubuntu Feisty. I'd like the 3D desktop effects. Should I install Beryl or Compiz? I note on Beryl's site that the two have merged into Compiz Fusion but I don't see that in the package manager.
<Skrot-> Hi, which package contains aclocal?=
<spiroo> i do not wanna reinstall linux again. I have reinstalled it like 100 times already
<knulfine> I nearly can't read anything since ubuntu is on my pc... Everythings too little. Is there a link or something for this Problem?
<seezer> can anyone tell me which software is involved when i try to use the multimedia keys for volume up|down|mute? i just get the nifty OSD but nothing happens to the volume.
<stdin> toby: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<cjh> by the way, don't know if I can discuss in ubuntu forum.  But I just installed this ubuntu, and the GUI is so much like windows what's become the benefit of switching?
<toby> stdin: Thank you.
<seezer> so the keys seem to be noticed correctly but somethings borked.. it worked fine with feisty but since gutsy it's kinda strange. but with gutsy on my notebook everything is fine there.
<cjh> And it's not as if the Command line even can see BSD capability.
<toby> knulfine: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knulfine> thx toby
<stdin> Skrot-: the automake packages, install with "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<knulfine> toby. uhm... what is that? sorry I use linux since yesterday
<stdin> seezer: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<spiroo> cjh: I just thought the same thing, but Windows is not to bad if were talking grapgicaly. Anyway, Linux powns Windows. But I recommend everyone to have both linux and windows isntalled just in case something happens
<knulfine> oh ok.. got it
<toby> knulfine: good.
<spiroo> anyone has experience with grub?
<toby> knulfine: You'll want to restart X at the end of the wizard. For a newbie, it's prolly easier to restart the whole box.
<runlevelten> cjh: that's gnome I suppose.
<cjh> well, Ubuntu is under the .NET platform now isn't it?
<blekos> is it possible to upgrade to tribe 4 (7.10) form the internet of it has to be from the cd?
<runlevelten> No.
<knulfine> toby: well that doesn't work. It's german but I try to translate. It says: The server is not installes and there's no info available
<toby> If I accidentally install a metapackage (beryl-kubuntu in this example) how would I go about undoing it? Removing the metapackage doesn't remove the child packages that were installed by it.
<cjh> hell, they all are even freeBSD
<stdin> blekos: #ubuntu+1
<stdin> toby: try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<runlevelten> Gnome uses .Net for some of its new core apps, and has a registry. If you like windows, gnome is for you. This is Kubuntu, which implies users of KDE.
<seezer> stdin: ah. ok, thanks and sorry.
<runlevelten> KDE does not use Mono for its core apps, does not have a registry, does not have lots of uneditable GUI options, etc.
<Assid> gnome uses .net ?
<runlevelten> It uses Mono.
<spiroo> wtf if it uses .NET
<cjh> I suppose you're right.  a .NET function could techinically specifically target KDE but there's currently no reason for it to ever do so.
<runlevelten> There are Qt .Net bindings if you want them.
<runlevelten> This has nothing to do with KDE or its apps.
<Assid> cool
<runlevelten> heh
<Assid> looks like i can play with mono apps
<Assid> brb
<Assid> mac in trouble
<toby> stdin: Thank you.
<stdin> toby: so i guess that worked :p
<cjh> if you want to talk apps, talk fixing my wLan card which taunts me in the Device Manager.
<cjh> this means the Hardware is clearly fine.  and I installed the driver, which works completely fine.  but when it comes to the two communicating they won't.
<cjh> Tried every suggestion through, no dice.
* runlevelten doesn't use wireless realy.
<spiroo> cjh, Try Kubuntu 7.10. I had same problem, but 7.10 is for now beta, so not too stable :P
<stdin> it's not beta, it's still alpha
<Assid> k back
<spiroo> KnetworkManager has serious bugs. Now I got wireless WPA2 working :P It is even Ralink 2500 :D
<spiroo> stdin: Okay sorry, my bad :P
<spiroo> Prerelease anyway
<knulfine> Is there anyone who can halp me? I tried this one: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver but it didn't work...
<cjh> linx?
<spiroo> I am excited to get stable version of Kubuntu 7.10 and KDE Dektop 4 ;P
<spiroo> knulfine: You forget something on the end
<willempie> Hey peoples
<spiroo> xserver-xorg should it be
<willempie> Just installed this great distro
<willempie> works like a charm
<stdin> knulfine: didn't work how? (and did you put "xserver" ot "xserver-xorg" ? )
<spiroo> almost
<willempie> ...but...
<willempie> can't seem to get it to play divx
<willempie> any suggestions??
<cjh> Would it be in repository, or is it a link I should follow?
<stdin> !codecs | willempie
<ubotu> willempie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knulfine> spirco well I can't read clearly because something is wrong
<willempie> thqnks stdin
<willempie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spiroo> knulfine, what do you mean?
<stdin> willempie: see the link from ubotu
<spiroo> yeayea ubotu, do not post duplicated please :d
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spiroo> haha
<cjh> spiroo: Where's link to kubuntu7.1?
<knulfine> stoin / studn (soorry I dan't read it well: ok I tried it with this org but it tells me this package server is not installed and there's no information available
<spiroo> kubuntu.org. But I warn you it is alpha version. It has some bugs. But I do not complain, my network works :P
<stdin> knulfine: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<spiroo> anyway cjh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-August/000324.html
<stdin> knulfine: copy & paste
<willempie> by the way, you guys
<willempie> I LOVE IT
<willempie> love it
<willempie> loooooove it
<willempie> I feel all 60-ish
<spiroo> haha
<knulfine> stoin I did ;-) but it doesn't work
<cjh> spiroo: I'll make the jump.  Trying to get my new computer working..I've gone from XP > MEPIS > Windows2000AdvServer > Ubuntu   1 more install round isn't too much for me.
<stdin> knulfine: "doesn't work" can mean anything, we need more information than that
<spiroo> cjh: Full stable version of Kubuntu v7.10 is going to be released in october
<knulfine> stoin which info do you want?
<spiroo> cjh: Haha I have gone a longer path, reinstalled Kubuntu like 200 times
<cjh> spiroo: Yeah I didn't count all of my angry moments.
<stdin> knulfine: what didn't work? how do you know it didn't work? what did you try? what happened when you did it?
<paritosh> if i try to launch a gui app from konsole, i get the following error> http://pastebin.com/m40841310
<willempie> So now you have a dualcentbootmachine??
<spiroo> just one notice for everyone on Kubuntu v7.10. Before upgrade to new amarok, uinsyall libmtp5 and then upgrade. That solved very much trouble for me
<stdin> !baddevice | paritosh
<ubotu> paritosh: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: hmm thought hobbsee fixed that bug
<cjh> It should be common practice to NOT install a new OS with atleast 6 shots of whiskey or 2 glasses of wine.
<spiroo> If you do not, Adept get fucked up and so do linux. I destroyed linux once and some files too just of that
<spiroo> cjh: haha
<stdin> !language | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spiroo> stdin and uboto: Really sorry, not with purpose
<willempie> spiroo: you've managed to destroy linux??
<spiroo> I just get angry when things go wrong, lol :D
<spiroo> willempie: yes
<willempie> Are you working for SCO or novell??? :p
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: 1... its gutsy... 2... did you reload your package lists before you did that?
<knulfine> stoin: I copied this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver->org" into the box. I typed Enter. And I got this:Paket xserver- ist nicht installiert und es ist keine Info verfgbar. (that's german for "package xserver is not installed and there is no information available")
<spiroo> I could not login, because kbkg was disturbed and so did adept which destroyed linux
<knulfine> stoin: ut I have to say, I use linux since yesterday...
<stdin> knulfine: no, not "xserver->org" it's "xserver-org"
<spiroo> I know it is Gutsy, just hate the word, sounds childish :D
<runlevelten> It's off-topic anyway so it's be best discussed in #kubuntu-offtopic , but FYI Novell does not wish to destroy Linux.
<spiroo> 2: Yes of course
<runlevelten> *it'd
<spiroo> libmtp6 is freaky, just say that. It destroyed Adept
<spiroo> It does not reconfigure libmtp5 properly to install libmtp6
<cjh> So spiroo you do linux programing, for Ubuntu primarily I assume?
<willempie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> spiroo: I use synaptic for devel releases, resolves dependencies better
<stdin> willempie: you need to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<runlevelten> spiroo: if you can get a reproducible bug spotted, it'd be helpful if you reported it to the package maintainer.
<spiroo> cjh: In matter of facts no, I just startedwith linux last week :D
<runlevelten> Then these things get fixed.
<knulfine> stoin: ok I tried that, too but I get the same info
<cjh> cjh: Looks like you looked over the packages better, or had more problems.
<spiroo> yes :D
<willempie> well, I've installed the ubuntu restricted extras package, but still can't play divx in totem
<willempie> error =
<willempie> Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<nosrednaekim> willempie: wrong channel.....
<willempie> oh
<stdin> knulfine: copy & paste all this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<willempie> where should I goMM
<willempie> go?
<spiroo> I had to whole days trying to get wireless working. But It never did, so I found Kubuntu 7.10, not with purpose though :D
<Assid> hrmm.. stupid crazy mysql
<Assid> broken crap
<runlevelten> #ubuntu or #gnome.
<nosrednaekim> runlevelten: its already been reported.. and I thought fixed.
<spiroo> willempie, console (teminal)
<stdin> willempie: are you running gutsy?
<spiroo> *terminal
<willempie> don't know (noooooob)
<spiroo> nosrednaekim: What is reported and fixed? :P
<willempie> can get the terminal going though
<stdin> willempie: run this command in a terminal "lsb_release -cs" and post what it says
<spiroo> willempie: start icon > system > Konsole (Terminal Application)
<willempie> ok, one sec
<runlevelten> spiroo: that's called the K menu.
<knulfine> stoin: ok now there is a window open. I have to change one of the listed things... uhm chip... (don't know the english word) how do I know which one to choose?
<spiroo> runlevelten, yea yea whatever :D
<runlevelten> ;)
<willempie> it says: feisty
<runlevelten> No, really.
<runlevelten> ;)
<stdin> knulfine: what graphics card do you have? (eg: intel, nvidia, ati, etc..)
<spiroo> choose nvidia if youre card is nvidia, LOL
<knulfine> stoin: Well I don't know. I used windows before...
<spiroo> VESA does not work for me if were talking about the resolution
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: the mtp bug
<willempie> spiroo:feisty
<cjh> So are Wellsfargo bankers having sex with dell employees?
<runlevelten> cjh: some of us are eating, thank you very much.
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy | cjh
<ubotu> cjh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spiroo> ah okay, hmm yes, it is not fixed for me. Maybe I have Tribe 3 isntead of 4, not sure about the difference, but I guess it des not matter because of libmtp bug
<stdin> knulfine: in another shell, paste "lspci | grep VGA" and post back
<blekos> is there any chance wil know where kmail keeps the identity settings?
<spiroo> willempie: LOL feisty is the codename for your dist version not your graphic card driver :D
<willempie> spiroo / stdin: that zould be feisty
<willempie> lol
<willempie> well
<knulfine> stoin what's a shelll? (sorry, really sorry I have to sound so stupid)
<spiroo> first step is for your grapgic card
<nosrednaekim> blekos: identity? it woul probably be in .kde/share/apps/kmail
<stdin> willempie: you may need to install w32codecs, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<runlevelten> blekos, when I transfer kmail somehwre I move .kde/share/apps/kmail and everything relevant from .kde/share/config, then the same for kwallet
<cjh> blekos: is it in /etc/kmail/
<stdin> knulfine: open another konsole or another tab in konsole
<runlevelten> as well as my mail folder.
<willempie> thought I already done that, will give it another try though
<spiroo> runlevelten, Is kmail the opposite to windows outlook kind a?
<runlevelten> It couldn't be in /etc/kmail, cjh.
<cjh> misread the locations I was at.
<runlevelten> spiroo: If what you use outlook for is an email client, yeah :)
<cjh> I think he meant Intergration-wise.
<runlevelten> kontact is more like it. Evolution is the big groupware client if that's what you want.
<runlevelten> Integration-wise, yes.
<willempie> By the way: you guys are true guru's. thx for helping n00bs like me :-)
<spiroo> okay, yea I usually use it as email client, lol :D
<cjh> I need to work on spelling, or stop trying to spell.
<ksivaji> what "eject " command will do ?
<runlevelten> example, type an email address in the run dialog. Kmail will open a compose window for you ;)
<stdin> ksivaji: man eject
<knulfine> sstoin: there doesen't happen anything
<ksivaji> stdin why dont we have inject command ?
<runlevelten> eject -t
<stdin> ^
<cjh> inject?
<spiroo> willempie: I am not guru, but I take that as a compliment :D
<ksivaji> to inser cd drive
<nosrednaekim> willempie: thats what we are here for :)
<runlevelten> ksivaji: Read the man page dude. Come on, you're smart.
<toby> In "Adept Manager", what is the meaning of the Kubuntu logo adjacent to some installable items? e.g. the compiz-core package featues the Kubuntu logo, but the compiz-kde does not.
<toby> (There is no documentation for Adept Manager)
<stdin> knulfine: try "lspci | grep Graphics"
<nosrednaekim> I believe it denotes what repository it comes from, and wether or not it is officially supported.
<stdin> toby: it means it's in the "main" repository and thus officially supported
<spiroo> Does Adept need a documentation, it is as logical as it could be, if you ask me
<knulfine> stoin: ok and now? There's a ">"
<spiroo> though, i prefer apt-get in terminal
<runlevelten> man <this>, info <that>, <theother> --help  - these three things are your torch to illuminate the dark, mysterious shell. Don't forget 'em, don't be afraid to use em. :D
<willempie> <stdin>: tried your w32 package, but still the same error
<stdin> knulfine: make sure you didn't put any quotes in there
<stdin> knulfine: press Ctrl-C and try again
<runlevelten> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ubuntu> hi
<runlevelten> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> willempie: what are you trying to play divx in?
<willempie> totem
<willempie> or mplayer
<willempie> neither work
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ inject
<ksivaji> bash: inject: command not found
<ubuntu> I installed wireless drivers, while running from CD, is there a way to avoid rebooting in order to load?
<cjh> hate rebooting that much?
<nosrednaekim> willempie: if you are running ubuntu and totem, please go to #ubuntu.
<willempie> Im not using ubuntu
<cjh> you could restart your Network Interface, which restarts the hardware and drivers.
<willempie> kubuntu
<blekos> is there a way to have mails save to another folder?
<runlevelten> !info is <reply> The "info" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in - if it doesn't have a !man page, it probably has an info one. Try "info intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<blekos> or another partition?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yes, there is a way.
<nosrednaekim> willempie: oh ok..sorry :)
<ubuntu> cjh, im running from CD
<knulfine> stoin: after enter there's just my namemacomputername abain
<willempie> nosrednaekim: np, although I still might be in the wrong channel :-)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: what new wireless driver are you using now?ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu> noresnaekim, yep!
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: like, I mean, which one do you WANT to get running.
* knulfine is about to cry
<BFC> hi, I am trying to setup an NFS network between two linux computers. I was wondering where I found out what my server name and domain of my box?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ok, I need the output of "lsmod" in a pastebin
<cjh> kubuntu.  I want to uncap my modem tFTP.  kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> willempie: heh... but the ubuntu channel is so packed... I wouldn't go there :)
<nosrednaekim> willempie: have you tried kaffeine?
<willempie> So, still no divx :-( Any suggestions anyone??
<willempie> Ah
<spiroo_> hehe kubuntu channel was ovefloaded now I guess
<willempie> Ill give it a go
<nosrednaekim> willempie:
<blekos> when I try to export an html page to pdf the default convertion program crashes any suggestions?
<spiroo_> Got, denied connection :P
<runlevelten> !torch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> norednaekim, http://pastebin.com/m227b1de2
<spiroo_> anyway, which mp3 codec should I install for Amarok?
<nosrednaekim> willempie: and if you want to play divx you need another package... "avifile-divx-plugin"
<willempie> nodresnaekim: tried kaffeine. It plays, but no image or sound. And it plays waaay to fast (a 7 min clip in 3 seconds)
<stdin> spiroo_: libxine-extracodecs
<willempie> what command can I use to get that package (ultran00bmode=on)
<spiroo_> is that best?
<nosrednaekim> spiroo_: "libxine-extracodecs"
<spiroo_> yes?
<stdin> spiroo_: you asked "anyway, which mp3 codec should I install for Amarok?" we just told you
<nosrednaekim> willempie: lol.... umm "sudo apt-get install avifile-divx-plugin"
<willempie> thx
<willempie> getting the hang of this :-)
* runlevelten adds a factoid for smart shell users who are new. :)
<spiroo_> stdin, in Adept it does not say that libxine-extracodecs is mp3 codec :P
<stdin> runlevelten: yes, I saw it :p
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim , could you please check the output at the link?
<stdin> spiroo_: well, it is
<knulfine> stoin: after your command and enter there came manameATmycomputername again
<spiroo_> okay, I will try it then
<nosrednaekim> spiroo_: its a meta package.... it pulls in several other codecs as welll
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: I am I am.. don't rush me or I make mistakes ;)
<spiroo_> hehe
<willempie> I wish there was this megacodecpack for kubuntu, like klite one
<stdin> willempie: there will be for gutsy
<Skrot-> A meta package?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: run "sudo rmmod bcm43xx"
<stdin> there will be a kubuntu-restricted-extras
<spiroo_> anyway, is there any command like in windows for processes like ctr+alt+del
<runlevelten> Something to drag them all in I suppose.
<runlevelten> cool.
<willempie> ctrl esc
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+esc
<stdin> that ^
<willempie> woohoo
<spiroo_> cool thank you
<willempie> Im not the ultranoob anymore :-D
<nosrednaekim> willempie: you're not that nooby!
* willempie knows how to google 
* stdin upgrades willempie to "user"
<spiroo_> btw, got another similar thing. In windows I can type alt+4 char code for special chars. How do I do in Linux?
<willempie> lol
<runlevelten> I'm the ultranoob. Have been for more than a decade ^^
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: got that? now see if wireless works.
<willempie> Well, installed that package as well... totem still gives the Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies message
<nosrednaekim> willempie: try kaffeine... thats what fixed it for me. Notice also that that plugin is for divx 5 movies... so maybe thats it.
<nosrednaekim> *divx4
<willempie> I see
<willempie> no linuxcodec for divx5?
<waylandbill_> mplayer and xine should do 4 and 5 I thought
<llutz> waylandbill_: they do
<willempie> I'll give mplayer another try. Kaffeine still does the same speedy no image or sound thingy
<knulfine> head -> wall
<runlevelten> yeah, 5 should be supported some time ago.
<willempie> Error opening/initializing the selected video _out (vo) device ---> in mplayer
<anandanbu> I have installed k/Ubuntu 7.04 with Windows XP and i need install LinuxMint 3.0 either by deleting the windows partition or installing it in the 15Gb free space please give your suggestions for the installation
<willempie> sounds more like a setting to me then a codec
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim, it seems to work, awesome, now I can install kubuntu >(
<ubuntu> oops wroing keymap
<nosrednaekim> :)
<runlevelten> God, it's almost as if you're using Totem or something :(
<ubuntu> :)   -   better smiley
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: that WAS a rather angry face:
<willempie> runlevelten: are you calling me god now?? :-P
<ubuntu> yes, result of wrong keymap
<spiroo_> willempie, sounds some codec problem or setting in mplayer. I got same error before
<willempie> spiroo_: did you solve it??
<spiroo_> Anyway my experience says that you should use Amarok for music, mplayer for dvd/movie
<maverick> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: better fix your attitude there ;-)
<spiroo_> yes, not sure how though
<willempie> too bad
<spiroo_> I think I sorted it out while I changed some settings in mplayer
<maverick> join /bash
<spiroo_> try right click on maplayer and go to preferences/settings
<willempie> let me uncheck some checkboxes and set some settings :-)
<kraut> moin
<spiroo_> YES; MY AUDIO SOUNDS GOOD NOW! WOHO :D
<spiroo_> thank you, that guy/girl who said I should install libxine-extracodecs
<spiroo_> works even with NTFS files :D
<spiroo_> I think it even sounds better than Windows :D
<spiroo_> jut love the base :D
<spiroo_> *just
<nosrednaekim> spiroo_: stdin and I say you are welcome
<willempie> it does, no horrible errorsounds :p
<spiroo_> nosrednaekim and stdin. Thank you very very much!
<stdin> you are welcome
<spiroo_> Now I gonna help some firends with the theyre sound
<spiroo_> *firends
<spiroo_> wtf: friends
<willempie> darn... Still can't get that divx to work :'( ...which is bassically the only thing I need it for :-S
<spiroo_> never gonna complain on linux again.
<willempie> Spread the love, spiroo_
<Gwall> :)
<spiroo_> Anyway, why do you have to play divx? I never use divx :D lol
<willempie> lol
<willempie> ever heard of joox.net??
<spiroo_> xvid i play though ;P
<willempie> or tv-links.co.uk
<spiroo_> talking to me?
<willempie> yep
<spiroo_> I mean was that addressed to me ,P
<willempie> joox.net is brilliant
<spiroo_> hmm, no I do not know
<willempie> typing to me?? lol
<spiroo_> what is that?
<willempie> check it out
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<willempie> it has all the movies and tvshows on it
<willempie> rather off topic though
<willempie> sorry guys
<spiroo_> okay sorry, not gonna do general chatter
<willempie> np
<willempie> ...but thats why :-)
<willempie> And it doesnt work :-(
<spiroo_> okay, anyway last thing about this. Use TPB :D
<spiroo_> Anyone need help with something? :P
<willempie> TPB? Whats that??
<spiroo_> The Pirate Bay, ssh ... lol :D
<MilhousePunkRock> thinkpad-buttons?
<willempie> lol
<willempie> of course it is :D
<spiroo_> proud to be swedish, *NOT*
<spiroo_> anyone has problem with sound install libxine-extracodecs and uninstall the rest :D
<spiroo_> almost anyway :D
<willempie> Wellm anyone has any suggestions for playing divx?? Otherwise I go back to the shadows of the google-valley of depth
<spiroo_> try go into adept handler and search for divx
<willempie> done that
<spiroo_> what kind of divx are you going to play, DVD, avi?
<willempie> must have a billion codecs installed right now... Which, unfortunately, dont zork
<willempie> it has a d.divx extention
<Gwall> morning
<willempie> divx 5
<willempie> morning
<spiroo_> OKay, a tip, do not install everything. sooner or later adept is going to explode :D lol
<spiroo_> it could get some conflicts with other codecs
<willempie> lol, I wouldnt want that to happen :-/
<spiroo_> seems divx is not very well supported :D
<willempie> Well guys and galls, thanks for trying to help and all...
<spiroo_> only 4 realted packages in adept :P
<stdin> for divx in firefox follow > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592
<spiroo_> *related
<willempie> thanks once more
<willempie> One day Ill be as guru-like as you guys
<spiroo_> hehe, sure do ;P
<spiroo_> you gonna love linux if you had windows before
<spiroo_> I never gonna use Windows when I have converted every file to EXT3 partition, or I mean transfered
<spiroo_> Only has Windows Vista installed as backup just in case
<willempie> I've been supporting windows for years now... thought it was time for a change
<spiroo_> same for me
<spiroo_> Though I do not support Windows, never done
<spiroo_> *did
<willempie> and its nice to have a fast OS on a slow laptop
<spiroo_> yea. Linux is far away faster than Windows, ask intelikey concerning that :D
<nosrednaekim> c ya'll!
<spiroo_> cya, thank you
<nosrednaekim> lol... intellikey an his k7...
<spiroo_> :D
<nosrednaekim> and his command line mania.... that guy is questionably sane
<spiroo_> you have to love linux. Everyone should convert to linux :D
<spiroo_> www.convert-to-linux.com  - Should be fun :D
* stdin reminds the room there is a #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support related discussion 
<spiroo_> I think Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Emubuntu is easier to install than windows.
<spiroo_> This has to do with Kubuntu :D
<spiroo_> Anyway, if anyone has quesitions, feel free to ask. I just do not wanna just sit here and dont do anything while waiting on questions
<spiroo_> anyway, I got some question btw that I did not get answered I think. Is there anyway to type special chars in Linux like alt + 4 char code in Windows?
<spiroo_> like alt+0124
<llutz> spiroo_: use kde keyboard-layouts and switch between them
<spiroo_> lol, no thanks
<spiroo_> I want swedish layout 24/7, not gonna switch
<willempie> hey guys, me again
<spiroo_> hehe, hello again
<willempie> (ultran00bmode=off)
<spiroo_> haha
<willempie> I tried the manual, which has sth to do with replacing your firefoxplugins
<spiroo_> special chars in linux, anyone has better suggestions then llutz? :P
<willempie> ...but when I mv * to the directory, I get a message saying its refused to copy there
<spiroo_> I need similar like alt + 4 char code in windows
<stdin> willempie: use sudo
<spiroo_> Maybe there is some plugin, but which? I really need this for php programming
<willempie> ah, that might be just it
<willempie> thx
<spiroo_> Or alla programming btw.
<spiroo_> *all
<blekos> could you tell me the program that splits the terminal screen into two screens?
<spiroo_> nope, sorry. No experience about that :P
<[ifr0g] > blekos, maybe screen  could do that..
<Qaira> wholy moly: kubuntu is really great, i just bought a lappy and first tried installing debian etch but failed and when tried kubuntu, it has recognized most of the hardware
<trekdanne> blekos: GNU screen
<spiroo_> Why would you need that btw?
<Qaira> that is really really awesome
<blekos> thnx
<spiroo_> yes, Kubuntu FTW
<Qaira> but the bad part is that the CD doesn't come with Kdevelop and other stuff for programming
<spiroo_> recommended by most people. Even professionals :P
<Qaira> do i have download them all?
<stdin> Qaira: yes, yes you do
<spiroo_> Just tow words: Zend Studio
<Qaira> stdin: i have internet with 128 kb/s, for example to get kdevelop, will it take too long?
<stdin> Qaira: just grab "build-essential" and "kdevelop" (possibly "kde-devel" too)
<spiroo_> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<spiroo_> if you mean that kind of develop :D
<stdin> Qaira: not sure, probably a while...
<stdin> kde-devel is the worst, takes ages to get
<Qaira> I see, if kubuntu will start coming out in full packages, it will certainly hit even ms win :-) IMHO
<spiroo_> what is kde-devel, btw?
<willempie> WOOOHOOO
<willempie> look at me being happy
<willempie> it works like a charm
<spiroo_> :P
<willempie> thank you guys SO MUCH
<willempie> stdin, spiroo_: you guys are tha bomb
<spiroo_> you are welcome, says everyone i guess :P
<Qaira> willempie: what are you happy for?
<stdin> spiroo_: it downloads the packages needed for KDE development
<willempie> got divx working in firefox
<spiroo_> great ;P
<stdin> willempie: :)
<willempie> well, not litterally the bomb
<Qaira> willempie: :-)
* stdin explodes
<spiroo_> Ah okay, develop KDE, nice. But do you install full source or what?
<willempie> ...but if that was true, you guys would be Weapons of mass distruction
<llutz> Qaira: kdevelop with deps is about 15MB, with kde-devel about 65MB ;)
<willempie> MOABs
<spiroo_> haha :D
<stdin> spiroo_: no, just the headers
<Qaira> wholy, that will take an hour and half to download them then
<spiroo_> okay, yes I see, but is it a lot then?
<willempie> Anyone needs help with divx in firefox?? :-D
<spiroo_> hehe, I feel sorry that you have to download with 128 kbps
<llutz> spiroo_: thats ony the header-files and all that stuff you need to develop kde-apps
<spiroo_> willempie, I guess youre unique qith divx :D
<llutz> it's not kde-source itself
<spiroo_> *with
<willempie> ...I'm a divx vet
<Qaira> ahhhhhh, by the way, is it possible (well actually i heard it is possible) but I mean are all the debian packages installable in kubuntu?
<willempie> Seen it all
<spiroo_> llutz, thank you for clarify that for me.
<llutz> Qaira: possible yes, but not recommended
<Assid> okay anyone here played with samba?
<Qaira> because i have 3 Debian Etch dvds full of all packages for every case :-)
<stdin> Qaira: possible, yes. recommended, no
<Qaira> llutz: why not?
<spiroo_> I am a Full HD fan btw :D
<Qaira> stdin: why not recommended?
<llutz> Qaira: it may drive you into trouble. kubuntu bases on debian but isn't 100% debian anymore
<stdin> Qaira: while we use the same packaging system, we use different versions and different depends
<stdin> Qaira: there is a possibility of them conflicting and breaking the system
<Qaira> I see, that is again not for my goodness :-)
<spiroo_> Samba, btw, is it possible to connect to a SMB in Samba. I want a shortcut to my network file sharing :P
<llutz> spiroo_: man smbmount
<stdin> !samba
<Qaira> I guess I will just go to my brother's work and download there with 512 kb/s
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<spiroo_> man smbmount, then what?
<llutz> read it
<stdin> !man | spiroo_
<sander__> is there a simple way of installing KDE4 on a kubuntu system?
<ubotu> spiroo_: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stdin> sander__: read the /topic
<spiroo_> okay thank you bot and stdin
<willempie> well, I'm very happy, as you all can tell... But there's one ;ore but :-)
<spiroo_> man commands sounds risky :P
<willempie> *more
<stdin> spiroo_: why?
<spiroo_> okay what?
<willempie> It works great in FF with mplayer
<spiroo_> stdin, user commands. I will destory something :D
<willempie> ...but not in mpayer alone
<spiroo_> destroy
<stdin> spiroo_: you can't destroy anything with man
<willempie> I'm sure he can ;-)
<nixternal> plus destorying something is half the fun...it was the way I learned many many years ago...destroy - fix
<stdin> nope, he really cant
<willempie> oh... (/ultran00bmode=on + switch is broken)
<llutz> nixternal: that was before you learned to read? ;)
<spiroo_> okay, good to know then but do I just type man smbmount?
<spiroo_> it says, No manual entry for smbmount. I guess the error is my bad, but why if I may ask?
<spiroo_> would be easier if I could do it in GUI Dolphin for example, lol
<llutz> spiroo_: konqueror -> addressline -> smb://
<stdin> many years ago there wan nothing to read, so we had to entertain ourselfs by breaking and then fixing the system.
<spiroo> smb://GLOBALNET    ?
<llutz> stdin: even slackware 1/2 etc came with some documentation
<stdin> it was known as "The Golden Age"
<spiroo> stdin: hahahahaha rofl
<spiroo> better in old days I guess.
<zipper> lol
<zipper> it really wasnt
<spiroo> But before you had nothing to be afraid of. You had no documents and fiels :D
<zipper> unless you're a masochist i guess
<spiroo> I was ironic
<zipper> well, believe it or not, but some zealots prefer the days before such blasphemy as, eek, X
<spiroo> zipper, it is just an expression
<spiroo> haha okay, yea maybe some people looking backwards
<spiroo> anyway, SMB, is smb://GLOBALNET correct?
<llutz> spiroo_:just smb://  or if you look for a special host smb://hostname
<llutz> smb:// to browse
<Assid> cmon samba.. work!!!1
<spiroo> okay, but how do I create a shortcut to a special host/computer?
<llutz> bookmark it
<stdin> right click > create new > link to location
<spiroo> eh, when I only typed smb:// I got into my own root folder :D
<llutz> samba *shudder*
<spiroo> okay thank you stdin, will try that
<spiroo> how do I myself on my computer share files in Linux?
<llutz> nfs/ssh
<spiroo> I mean on my LAN
<llutz> spiroo: me too
<stdin> lots and lots of ways
<spiroo> lol
<spiroo> which is the easiest?
<llutz> ssh
<stdin> http, ftp, scp, sftp, samba, nfs etc....
<spiroo> I prefer GUI for that if it is anyone
<llutz> spiroo: konqueror can handle nearly all of that
<spiroo> I want like Windows do, to share folders in the LAN
<stdin> linux to linux = install ssh and use sftp:/ in konqueror
<llutz> fish://
<spiroo> llutz, cool I thought about uninstall Konqueror, but I guess not now :D
<stdin> llutz: fish is slower than sftp
<stdin> spiroo: that would break things anyway
<llutz> maybe, but fast enough for me
<spiroo> I want Windows to linux and Linux to windows
<runlevelten> Don't uninstall Konqueror. VERY useful app.
<spiroo> yes I know now :D
<willempie> hooray for the mplayer channel
<willempie> the problem was solved by scaling
<spiroo> Konqueror sucks for Internet browsing anyway :D
<stdin> llutz: fish is a wrapper for ssh, modern ssh has sftp server integrated
<stdin> spiroo: in what way exactly ?
<llutz> stdin: i know
<spiroo> willempie: nice ;P
<spiroo> http
<sander__> when I try to install these kde4base-dev packages I get some error which tells me that "Some packages could not be installed."
<spiroo> and https of course
<runlevelten> spiroo: Actually, it doesn't. You can use it as a very light fast browser, since it has options to "Open in Opera, Open in Firefox" etc. in the menu.
<stdin> spiroo: no, in way is konqueror not a good browser ?
<arun> how do you use fish:/ to share files
<runlevelten> It will have an entry for pretty much every browser you install.
<spiroo> because no good GUI for Internet browsing and Webdevelopment
<stdin> arun: install ssh on both boxes and use sftp://host or fish://host
<runlevelten> arun: once you have sshd running, clients can use fish:// to access them.
<arun> ah
<stdin> spiroo: why?
<arun> what about http?
<runlevelten> Funny. I would say konqueror improves my web development workload massively.
<stdin> spiroo: it had tabs long before firefox was born
<spiroo> no plugins, no good menu bar, not much settings like I want
<runlevelten> Most notably the integration between it and ssh/ftp and my editing tools.
<spiroo> Haha, not talking about tabs :D
<spiroo> rofl :D:D:D:D:D:D
<stdin> spiroo: no good plugins? FF and Konq use the same pluguns
<runlevelten> Not much settings and no plugins. I think you haven't actually used konqueror ;)
<sander__> someone actually tried to install KDE4 beta1 on KUbuntu?
<stdin> s/pluguns/plugins
<spiroo> BTW, is there anyway to similate IE. I hate IE, but need for bug testing websites sometimes
<runlevelten> ies4linux
<stdin> spiroo: install it in wine ^
<llutz> ie4linux
<spiroo> lol :D
<spiroo> I guess I have not noticed the potential of Konqueror yet .P
<spiroo> I hate wine, is there not any simulator or plugin in Konqueror?
<spiroo> I wanna test IE 6 and 7 mostly
<runlevelten> No, if you want to test for the browser, you need to test with the browser.
<sander__> spiroo: ehm it's a windows application?!
<spiroo> would be great if I could test Zafari too :D lol
<arun> spiroo: install ies4linux
<stdin> spiroo: why would we want to introduce bugs to konqueror?
<spiroo> sander_: daaa, I know :D
<arun> spiroo: or install vmware and run windows/ie under that
<spiroo> stdin: what do you mean?
<llutz> arun: it's based on wine too, isn't it?
<spiroo> ah okay now I get it :D
<runlevelten> He means Internet Explorer is full of bugs, which if you're a web developer, you already agree with ;)
<stdin> spiroo: the only way to simulate IE in konqueror would be to put in the same bugs intentionally
<voln> Firefox have a lot of extensions, Konq is not, Konq is slow and heavy apps
<spiroo> I do not wanna browse with IE, I hate it. I just want the render tool like Gecko
<arun> llutz: i think so.. i just use vmware/windows
<spiroo> stdin: hahahahahah
<stdin> voln: you have that backwards, konqueror is much lighter
<spiroo> voln: what are you talking about?
<runlevelten> voln: how is konqueror slow?!
<voln> runlevelten slow
<spiroo> yea, KOnqueror is a lightweight application, unless you do it heavy with purpose or not purpose works as well :D
<runlevelten> voln: don't be silly. :)
<runlevelten> Of course it's not slow.
<arun> how do i share files via http?
<spiroo> maybe you try to run it from GNOME :D
<runlevelten> arun: For a small casual share, add the personal file server applet to your panel and use that.
<spiroo> btw, why does GNOME apps in KDE run slow, like GParted and vice versa
<stdin> arun: you can either install apache or another httpd, or use the file sharing applet for kicker
<runlevelten> arun: then right click on it, select "new server" and follow the prompts.
<stdin> spiroo: because the system needs to load the GTK+ libs
<spiroo> I takes one year at least do checking devices in GParted
<spiroo> *do = to
<spiroo> And just have to say it, IE sucks, it is the only one I think that has no support at all for the REAL XHTML standa. Why M$, whyrd
<spiroo> stdin, ah okay. But is there anyway to load it faster then?
<stdin> spiroo: run gnome
<spiroo> lol, I prefer KDE
<stdin> or buy a supercomputer
<runlevelten> keep the appropriate gtk libraries loaded
<spiroo> hehe
<spiroo> what is GTK+ btw? Kind of new to this :P
<spiroo> *on
<stdin> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<spiroo> *fresh
<runlevelten> the gui toolkit, although in this instance you're talking about other stuff too a lot of the time.
<spiroo> thank you bot, you have to love bots sometimes
<runlevelten> I run some GTK apps under KDE, because some are the best of their type.
<spiroo> runlevelten: what do you mean with: ""talking about other stuff too a lot of the time"
<arun_> hello
<runlevelten> ie: GIMP, xqf, et cetera. I rarely get slowness tbh.
<sehe> like !GIMP very much indeed
<arun_> sorry, i got disconnected
<sehe> there must be some paradox in that statement
<arun_> runlevelten: you were saying about apache/kpf?
<runlevelten> spiroo: gnome cruft.
<spiroo> I miss a good partitioner in KDE
<stdin> spiroo: qtparted ?
<sehe> qtparted sucks big time!!!
<afaith> hello there! i've found a tutorial on http://www.debian-administration.org/, (http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73) and i don't know if i can aply it to solve my problem
<spiroo> qtparted sucks
<stdin> sehe: why?
<llutz> cfdisk
<sehe> crappy GUI, messed up my commit sequene once too!
<stdin> spiroo: why?
<spiroo> because you cannot do anything in it
<stdin> sehe, spiroo: you don't know that that's what you used to install kubuntu?
<spiroo> you cannot even unmount and mount as in GParted
<runlevelten> cfdisk ftw, by the way.
<afaith> i've got apache running on the local ethernet interface (eth0) but i want to let a friend of mine to see a couple of pages. but i don't want to stop apache. can i do that forward with iptable s?
<sehe> stdin: If I remember correctly it messed up my drive when I did a 'copy' and 'resize' in one batch
<afaith> please, help me, i'm really in need
<spiroo> stdin, "wrong, I did now"
<sehe> stdin: gparted however, rocks!
<stdin> sehe: like I said, that's what you used to install kubuntu?
<spiroo> I mean I knowed I use it, BTW it is from Windows Magic Partition but coded in C++ isntead
<sehe> stdin: the integration into kubuntu installer is ok, that's another topic
<spiroo> *Partition Magic
<sehe> stdin: really the kind of thing you do then is 'simple' compared to what i do with gparted
<spiroo> I want more tools like in Norton Partition Magic, that tool rocks all apps for partitions
<sehe> stdin: I didn't mean to burn qtparted down all the way :)
<fabio_> teste
<spiroo> sehe: just agree with you, Gparted is far away better than QTParted
<stdin> sehe: you can't, it's a decent app (now)
<sehe> spiroo: gparted beats Partition Magic in my book. Open Source, cross platform, mmmmuuuuccchhh more felxible
<sehe> stdin: good point. I love the way it all integrates in the kubuntu dist anyways
<afaith> no one :( please guys, i really need help :(
<stdin> afaith: afaik, no you need to restart apache
<sehe> afaith: use ssh?
<stdin> sehe: the kubuntu devs put a lot of work in to it for the live installer
<spiroo> maybe in some cercumstances
<afaith> stdin: i don't want to restart apache
<sehe> afaith: ssh -L port:server:port syntax, maybe use -fN
<stdin> afaith: you said, but why?
<sander__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<afaith> sehe: shy should i use ssh when i think i can use iptables. is that tutorial wrong ?
<spiroo> stdin: The Live Installer has nothing to do with it. Develop the application in Desktop mode instead.
<stdin> spiroo: it's the _same_ app
<sehe> afaith: yes you can use iptables. grok the man if you want
<spiroo> I know ;) But it seems they only develop it for installer purpose not as an application
<sehe> afaith: only suggested ssh as it is far easier to do ad-hoc with less potential impact on your pc config
<sehe> spiroo: indeed
<stdin> spiroo: there is no difference, the installer runs on the desktop...
<stdin> live session/installed, same app
<spiroo> but, yhy. I know. But I do not think you know what I mean
<sander__> The problem I get with KDE4 packages are posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34296/
<sander__> perhaps you can have a look and help me out :)
<spiroo> Develop more functions in the application not only develop to better the functions up.
<sehe> stdin: spiroo: by the way that is amazing of all ubuntu dists. You can simply work with a fuyll system while still installing it (or not)
<spiroo> We need better support for deifferent filesystems and resizing.
<sehe> afaith: ?
<sehe> spiroo: which one is lacking in your opinion?
<afaith> stdin & sehe: i've said that i run apache on 192.168.1.1 (eth0) in my LAN . i want to allow a person from outsite the local network to acces it, without having to restart apache and to modify httpd.conf . i believe that i can use iptables. i've found that tutorial, but i don't know if it will work. sehe suggested me to use ssh. it will help ? if i do this for example, ssh -L 80:89.122.*.*:80 it will work ? i really doubt that
<llutz> spiroo: ask m$ for opening ntfs-sources
<spiroo> It said when I should delete a partition, unmount all disks that is higher then sdax
<sander__> pretty please with a sugar on top?
<afaith> yes sehe i'm here.i was typing
<sehe> afaith: i c
<spiroo> sehe: Not quite sure, most EXT2 and NTFS
<sehe> afaith:you want external internet access to a PC on your local network 192.168.*
<sehe> afaith: you could do that with iptables on the box that is publicly visible
<spiroo> llutz: Yea lol
<sehe> afaith:on another note, you probably have a router that is capable of NAT
<sehe> afaith:usually the safest/simpest way to configure a NAT translation on the router to your 192.168.1.1 box
<afaith> sehe: the box i'm talking it's the sameone that acts as a gateway. my pc. the one i'm using now to chat with you.
<henri_> http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2007/08/18/ubuntu--why-it-is-wrong-for-america.aspx
<sehe> spiroo: I don't recall there is anything I can't do (have a look at the suppoorted features matrix in Gparted) with ext3 and ntfs
<henri_> damn
<spiroo> anyway, why could not every single company in the world agree with ONE Single standard. Not a thousand different ones. Talking mostly for M$ and Pony (Sony)
<sehe> spiroo: i use ntfs-3g btw
<sander__> can someone at least have a look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34296/
<spiroo> me too
<afaith> sehe: as i said, apache is running on the local interface, eth0. if i access http://192.168.1.1:80 from my network it works. i want now to allow one of my friends to access my apache by writing this : http://89.122.*.*:80 . i've found that tutorial. it will do the job ?
<spiroo> I can do the most, but I mean it has not full support.
<sehe> afaith: so probably apache binds to local (loopback) only?
<sehe> you can change the config, and send a reload signal to apache2
<sehe> afaith: apache/apache2?
<spiroo> speaking of partitions, grub is lacking when I delete and partition and I have to reinstall linux because I cannot boot.
<afaith> sehe: i believe it's apache (i run it via /etc/init.d/httpd start/stop) it matters ?
<spiroo> Mostly when I delete and OS partition, even if it is not set as active
<sehe> afaith: yes in the details. I believe apache has a reload command/signal as well
<sehe> afaith: try /etc/init.d/httpd without argumetns to see if it lists a reload/reread-config option
<spiroo> How do I solve the problem in grub, I wanna delete an old Linux partition without have to reinstall Linux another time?
<afaith> sehe: but i don't want to change my httpd.conf every time i want to let someone to access it . i believe it's more practical to call a script that inserts a few iptables commands
<sehe> spiroo: I don't recognize the problem, but most of my gripes with grub/partitions go away when using UUIDs for partition ID
<spiroo> just Deny all, thats my suggestion :D
<sehe> afaith: you are right.
<spiroo> sehe: not mine I guess, how do I do? :P
<sehe> afaith: i was assuming you were looking for a quick fix (this being a support channel), not a future-proof automated solution
<spiroo> I wanna delete and Linux Kubuntu Partition which was registered as a boot point in grub.
<afaith> sehe: so. .. is this tutorial (http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73) gonna do the job ?
<sehe> spiroo: in the old sense of 'a picture says more than a thousand words, lemme put up a fragment of my confs
<spiroo> hehe, what you mean more specific?
<sehe> afaith: looks ontopic... i don't have time to read it all. good luck with tinkering imho:)
<sehe> spiroo: i'm pasting some of my grub menu.lst for ou... just a moment
<afaith> sehe: i know it's a quick fix, but i'm tired to edit that conf every time. in this manner, by inserting an deleting iptables line, i can tell my father to open konsole, then type for example "apacheinternet" and call a script that will insert a few iptables lines into the firewall. it's just an example
<spiroo> sehe: thank you very much
<Qaira> people, this is strange, why there is no root in kubuntu?
<stdin> !sudo | Qaira
<ubotu> Qaira: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<afaith> sehe: thanks very much
<afaith> sehe: i'll try it now
<Qaira> yes that is to run programs, but when i want to mount the windows partition?
<runlevelten> sudo mount...
<stdin> Qaira: mount is a program
<stdin> Qaira: or just put it in /etc/fstab
<stdin> !ntfs | and read
<ubotu> and read: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Qaira> just like this? sudo mount /dev/[win]  /mnt
<Qaira> ?
<runlevelten> Qaira: you can do everything with sudo you can do with root
<sehe> spiroo: meanwhile, update-grub(8) is a good source of how things work in *ubuntu
<stdin> Qaira: basically, yeah
<runlevelten> Qaira: including passwd, should you be so inclined ;)
<stdin> there is really no need to enable root
<spiroo> sehe: what you mean with update-grub, mean I should install in Adept?
<sehe> spiroo: btw just realize feisty uses UUID partition references by defautl?
<spiroo> I use Gutsy
<sehe> spiroo: no, it's  a script comes with Grub
<spiroo> :P
<Qaira> i tried to mount the win part and it is already mounted :-)
<sehe> spiroo: it's used when you use *ubuntu features to change partitions. If you do manually, you could use it
<Qaira> i really like kubuntu
<spiroo> Anyway, I wanna delete an reference I gonna delete fysically
<sehe> spiroo: it effectively generates the proper menu.lst from 'meta-config' in menu.lst
<Qaira> it is getting really interesting
<Qaira> ok, thanks for the help
<spiroo> OKay, sorry to bother, but how do I do, I wanna be sure that I do it right
<sehe> spiroo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34299/
<spiroo> btw, Qaira: When I installed, every single NTFS and EXT3 was automatially mounted, wii :D
<stdin> spiroo: you shouldn't be running gutsy if you don't know what you're doing, it can (and probably will) break at any time
<Qaira> :-) yeah the same case with me
<kaminix> Suggestions for a Wikipedia like program which I don't have to install a webserver to get working?
<sehe> spiroo: the interesting bits are the *commented* settings (!!!!!) between
<spiroo> stdin: Gutsy has been breaking a lot of times ;P
<stdin> yes, I know, I run it
<spiroo> I just need it to get my Wireless network working, I must have it
<sehe> spiroo: ## ## Start Default Options ##, ## ## End Default Options ##
<sehe> spiroo: probably the crux to the story is line #74
<afaith> sehe: bad news :( it doesn't do the trick
<spiroo> sehe, yeah i noticed that :P
<sehe> afaith: so sorry, but for me I'm going to let you figure it out by yourself, because this kind of question doesn't easliy answer itself on IRC :)
<spiroo> but I am not gonna delete this partition, I mean another OS configuration for Kubuntu
<sehe> spiroo: to be honest, I didn't think this up. ntfs partitions can also be identified by UUID (i do that)
<spiroo> sehe: Hmm okay, but how do I do then, I really do not understand which lines and files I need to configure
<sehe> spiroo: and there is the risk, that when you copy a full partition (gparted again) you must never forget to generate a new UUID for the copy (or conflicts will happen)
<afaith> sehe : thanks anyway for your help. only a little question i want you to answer me if you like : can you point me a place where i can ask for help ? maybe a discussion board or another IRC channel
<sehe> spiroo: see tune2fs --help
<sehe> afaith: fraid I'm new to IRC, so anyone else ? (I just started chatting yesterday)
<spiroo> I do not gonna copy a partition, I am gonna delete on and resozing another
<afaith> anyone else willing to help me with a iptables problem, or tell me a place where i can get help ?
<spiroo> BTW, Why I cannot create more then 4 partitions, I hate to have a extended one
<sehe> spiroo: what specifically do you think is gonna break? Do you have a menu.lst in the style that I do?
<spiroo> menu
<spiroo> menu.Ist, where?
<sehe> spiroo: in that case a 'sudo update-grub' should solve any problems
<sehe> spiroo: just be sure to do that *before* rebooting hehehe
<sehe> spiroo: !GRUB, or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spiroo> haha okay, yes. I hope you have right, otherwise I will be back in a while :D
<sehe> spiroo: on older systems/other dists used to be /boot/grub/grub.conf
<spiroo> okay I certainly hope you are right.
<sehe> spiroo: just read some grub docs if you need reassurance :d
<spiroo> Okay, I guess mine is brand new then :D
<spiroo> I use Vista and Kubutnu Gutsy :P
<sehe> spiroo: if you are like me, just dive in and trust your backups
<sehe> spiroo: (you do have backups, not?)
<spiroo> good idea, I gonna take backup now. Is it possible to take one directly to a dvd-+rw?
<sehe> spiroo: doesn't get much newer
<spiroo> heh
<sehe> spiroo: yeah why not. i would'nt advise it for practical reasons (experience :))
<sehe> spiroo: my favorite is an external HHD
<sehe> spiroo: HDD^^
<spiroo> I always do backup in norton ghost 12 in Vista, but now I have not been able to do any ones for Linux, but I should now I guess :P
<spiroo> My favourite is my Sandisk USB U3 Titanium :D
<sehe> spiroo: yup. With an external harddrive you can even *copy/paste* the partition across drives using our beloved gparted
<sehe> spiroo: crazy innit
<sehe> spiroo: i'm not saying that is efficient tho
<spiroo> haha okay :D
<afaith> no one :( ?
<sehe> spiroo: i used that, tune2fs --bla, plus daily rsync --bla to keep daily full system backups
<spiroo> anyway, can I do backups directly to removable media in CDROM?
<spiroo> I guess Cron would do the job ;P
<waylandbill_> spiroo: dd will make a nice, quick backup
<kondeDrakul> gparted is backup program ?
<bjwebb> is there a way to run a command as a non-root user before the login screen?
<spiroo> kondeDrakul, no
<sehe> spiroo: lots of ppl do. i just don't fancy it. aversion to media failures, readiness problems, disk full conditions and the like
<sehe> spiroo: i don't visit my server all too often, ya know
<waylandbill_> gparted is a partition editor. I think it can copy paritions, which would be essentially the same thing though.
<spiroo> I do not have any space on the harddrive or has any External Drives, so I do not have a choice
<sehe> waylandbull_: gaprted uses dd internally, but nciely hidden from user :)
<bjwebb> ?
<waylandbill_> waylandbill.. not bull. :-)
<kondeDrakul> i use sbackup ,but how restore from the terminal in case of crach the system ?
<spiroo> Is it possible to do backup thrue FTP server?
<waylandbill_> kondeDrakul: using a liveCD as a rescue system.
<sehe> waylandbull_: spiroo: for CD/DVD tar cvjp / | mkisofs --bla is more sensible
<Assid> arite
<kondeDrakul> waylandbill,how ?
<Assid> samba can officially sit on an egg and hatch it.. it just is a pita
<michael> Random Fortune: I still maintain the point that designing a monolithic kernel in 1991 is a fundamental error. Be thankful you are not my student. You would not get a high grade for such a design :-) 	-- Andrew Tanenbaum to Linus Torvalds
<spiroo> BTW, I cannot Backup if Grub cracshes, if I then have to boot from LiveCD, I could install too.
<sehe> spiroo: yes. I think you want to do a package search for 'backup' keyword :)
<sehe> spiroo: amanda, bacula, rdiff-backup etc.
<waylandbill_> kondeDrakul: using a command line, and mounting the source and destinations.
<stdin> !backup
<spiroo> okay hehe
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sehe> spiroo: i suppose Konserve should support FTP because of ftp KIO-slaev in kde :)
<spiroo> !backup
<spiroo> sorry, just had to try the command
<stdin> !backup | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: please see above
<sehe> brilliant
<spiroo> yes I saw
<sehe> this bot is smart
<spiroo> yea :D
<spiroo> would be a nice friend to talk to :D
<spiroo> lol
<sehe> spiroo: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<waylandbill_> there are of course more sofisiticated solutions as you can see, but fundamentally, it's just copying files from one place to another.
<bjwebb> is there a way to run a command as a non-root user before the login screen?
<spiroo> anyway, sehe: which backup GUI/Frontend do you prefer then?
<sehe> waylandbill_: #philosfy101
<sehe> damn i carnt type
<spiroo> lol
<spiroo> Keep is already isntalle by default, should I use?
<waylandbill_> bjwebb: I don't know if kubuntu's cron accepts the @reboot directive, but one of the cron programs does.. maybe vixie-cron is the one I may be thinking of.
<sehe> spiroo: no experience
<waylandbill_> spiroo: I've used Keep. It's not bad.
<bjwebb> waylandbill_: okay
<spiroo> waylandbill: Support for FTP and DVD writing then?
<sehe> spiroo: waylandbill_: just notice it integrates with rdiff-backup (a personal favourite)
<spiroo> okay, thanx
<sehe> spiroo: waylandbill_: that doesn't imply DVD/FTP capabilites !
<spiroo> to bad, which one should I install then?
<sehe> spiroo: doesn't preclude it as well
<spiroo> I guess I just create ISOs in K3b and burn them
<sehe> spiroo: i'm doing a PoC test now over ftp (kioslave)
<waylandbill_> there's always K3b.
<mc|dad_> So, anybody here particularly gifted in the area of subnetting?
<spiroo> Okay thanks sehe. I wanna upload files directly to an FTP stream to my host
<spiroo> webhost, lol
<bjwebb> waylandbill_: what about using crontab?
<spiroo> is there anyway to split up an ISO, One ISO is to large for my DVD
<spiroo> or any backup splitter for DVD
<sehe> spiroo: no luck woth the kioslave here. So i guess that means Keep&&FTP==NoGo
<sehe> spiroo: it is probably most convenient to split the data *before* making the iso
<spiroo> Hmm okay, to bad. Guess I have to do it manually then
<sehe> spiroo: I know some of the other packages mentioned will support ftp out-of-thebox
<spiroo> sehe: yea probably, but I do not know how muc to split, because not sure about size
<sehe> yeah always a dillemma. if you magically split iso's, it will be hard to access them in part however
<spiroo> I will install a several different backup tools now ;P
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<spiroo> hello, welcome to IRC
<sehe> swell innit, shortcut keys :)
<sehe> spiroo: i'll be off for a moment or several :)
<BluesKaj> thx spiroo... I'm a bit of a regular here :)
<BluesKaj> coffee!
* stdin steels coffee from BluesKaj and runs away
* jimmacdonald waves.
<spiroo> BluesKay: sorry, mentioned wrong words then. Welcome only then ;P
<mc|dads> stdin: Ever get clamav auto-scanning to work?
<jimmacdonald> and just how does one "steel" coffee is this a new hardening technique I am unfamiliar with?
<mc|dads> I'm trying to get it running, but it seems as thought the kernel module is having trouble in dapper.
* BluesKaj hands out coffee to all 
<stdin> mc|dads: no, I read a load of docs but it never worked. I was easier just to remove all the windows clients..
<stdin> mc|dads: I think I remember it being on the feisty to-do list, but other than that I gave up on it
<mc|dads> stdin: The purpose of this machine I'm setting up for my dad is to be a backup server for all of his windows clients :)
<mc|dads> Well the kernel module is in the repos... it just won't load.
<anna> Why doesn't the auth-command work
<BluesKaj> so stdin, i'm gonna give "kde4base-dev" another try as per the page : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php . Any caveats or suggestions ?
<bjwebb> is it possible to set a shell script to run when i type a command?
<stdin> BluesKaj: if you have any qt4*-kdecopy installed, remove them first
<sehe> bjwebb: ? what do you mean, type a command where
<bjwebb> sehe: in the terminal
<sehe> bjwebb: sure
<bjwebb> how
<sehe> bjwebb: let's see if I get your question
<sehe> bjwebb: you have a script, called 'script.sh'
<bjwebb> yeah
<stdin> bjwebb: alias command='/path/to/script.sh'
<sehe> bjwebb: assuming it's in the current working directory, just say
<sehe> bjwebb:  './script.sh'
<sehe> bjwebb: (w/o the quotes)
<bjwebb> no i wanted what stdin said
<sehe> bjwebb: if you want a simpler command, use the alias as mentioned
<stdin> bjwebb: that will make the command "command" call the script
<bjwebb> yep
<sehe> bjwebb: alias HOOLA=/home/bjwebb/script.sh eg
<sehe> bjwebb: yep
<sehe> bjwebb: or you could link to /usr/bin if you want all users to be able to use the same command (barring filesystem permissions ;)0
<sehe> bjwebb: so e.g. ln -s /home/bjwebb/script.sh /usr/bin/command
<bjwebb> oh, so alias would of just been for me
<BluesKaj> stdin , I copied and pasted qt4*-kdecopy into konq and it doesn't show anythings , as well as trying to remove such files with aptitude, but there weren't any .
<sehe> bjwebb: note that this is rather drastic and frowned upon in shared senvironments
<stdin> you also pit it in ~/bin
<sehe> bjwebb: great
<bjwebb> sehe: well its my pc :D
<stdin> BluesKaj: ok, go for the install, I'd suggest using aptitude
<BluesKaj> right
<sehe> bjwebb: you can put the alias in .bashrc or any other shell-init script that comes to mind
<waylandbill_> or name the script exactly as the command somewhere in your path.  The .sh doesn't determine how it executes. The interpreter listed after the shebang magic number does.
<Fraction> stdin: I found out why my wlan didnt work, had to write "sudo modprobe fsam7400 radio=1", so if someone asks the same question etc :)
<anna> Das Nero work on linux?
<spiroo> yes
<anna> thx
<bjwebb> only the linux version tho
<spiroo> But K3B is better I can asure you
<bjwebb> lol
<bjwebb> spiroo: something i was having difficulty with a bit ago was how to easily burn divx to dvd
<sehe> spiroo: k3b - better hands down
<anna> Well I've got Nero at home because I had it on windows
<bjwebb> but Nero for windows won't work on linux
<stdin> Fraction: hmm, ok
<vistakiller> if ou have the original the nero linux for win
<vistakiller> you can download the linux version for free
<manchicken_> Why would you use nero when k3b works just fine?
<spiroo> *assure
<spiroo> Nero is not quite stable in Linux and has not many features. It only include the Nero burn app
<spiroo> [16:09]  <spiroo> But K3B is better I can asure you
<spiroo> [16:09]  <spiroo> *assure
<spiroo> [16:10]  <spiroo> Nero is not quite stable in Linux and has not many features. It only include the Nero burn app
<sehe> and k3b integrates the hell out of the KDE desktop
<sehe> unbeatable by proprietary software
<manchicken_> sehe: Too true.
<spiroo> yes, so very true.
<spiroo> in other words, nero sucks in linux
<sehe> ok ok guys i think the point is made
<manchicken_> spiroo: No, in other words Nero sucks in general :)
<anna> hm... Well I'll try to load it and if it doesn't work I think.... well there'll be some way to listen to musik^ ... but thx
<sehe> hehehehehehe
<spiroo> yea, probably, my bad .P
<someguy> hello every1
<sehe> hi
<anna> *lol* it doesn't
<spiroo> lol, do you use Nero to listen to music?
<someguy> anyone know if 7.10 will have compiz-fusion?
<manchicken_> anna: Do what you gotta do.  We can't support Nero here.
<stdin> someguy: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sehe> anna: what doesn't whither?
<manchicken_> someguy: Don't know if it made feature freeze or not.
<anna> uhm yes listen to music and burn ;)
<stdin> manchicken_: neither am I
<waylandbill_> anna: k3b and amarok.
<manchicken_> someguy: IIRC, 7.10 has a feature freeze in place.
<someguy> manchicken, thanks
<sehe> anna: k3b? does nero play music then? last time i used it was in 1995 or something
<manchicken_> And since people were still talkinga about compiz-fuzion, that leads me to believe no... but I could be wrong.
<spiroo> oh okey, I STRONGLY recommend that u install Winamp in Windows and Amarok in Linux
<anna> thank's I'm writing it down
<sehe> anna: use Amarok, Noatun or somthing ofr playing music
<manchicken_> amarok > winamp
<spiroo> naa
<sehe> anna: And yes you can listen while burning
<manchicken_> amarok is the sweetest music player to ever grace the magnetic media of my SATA drive.
<spiroo> I prefer winamp, not anything wrong with amarok, but Winamp has better GUI IMO .P
<someguy> spiroo, how about vlc for winbloz
<spiroo> IMO, VLC sucks
<manchicken_> spiroo: You must be crazy :P
<sehe> manchicken_: that must be some strange usage of the word 'sweet' that I was previously unaware of :D
<anna> uhm do I get all this programms here in germany? *lol*
<willempie> hey peoples
<spiroo> it has a lot of built-in codecs and so on but GUI and the rest sucks
<willempie> me again :-D
<manchicken_> sehe: Stick around, I'll be here all week.
<willempie> Ever grateful as usual
<sehe> anna: yes, it's all standard ubuntu stuff( kubuntu really for Amarok)
<spiroo> manchicken: Yea i feel carzy sometimes :D
<someguy> spiroo, lol don't care its a great app.  winamp is an aol.com product. lol
<manchicken_> spiroo: They have pills for that.  My sister assures me the work quite well.
<sehe> manchicken_: i might be off for some work tho
<anna> well ok
<willempie> anyhoo... I have a question, tried the mplayer channel, but they sent me here :-S
<anna> Tanks
<anna> Thanks
<spiroo> manchicken: I hope that was ironic, or else I guess I am not the crazy one
<sehe> sehe: good to see you'r a pacifist after all
<willempie> ...and yes: it's all about divx, of course
<manchicken_> I need to get this stupid dazuko kernel module loading.
<sehe> manchicken_: what's it do then?
<sehe> manchicken_: that doesn't sound to pacifist to me :D
<manchicken_> sehe: dazuko is a kernel module that does virus scanning.
<voln> what is the good jabber client for kubuntu?
<spiroo> why virus scan in linux?
<manchicken_> sehe: I'm making a backup server for my dad, so I want to be able to have it scan his backups from win32 machines.
<sehe> spiroo: because you don't want to destroy your data
<willempie> ...I'm trying to play divx in a standalone mplayer (got it working in firefox), but I get an output device error. The guys in the mplayer channel told me to use mplayer -vf scale file.avi, which mqde it work
<spiroo> ah, I see ;P Never mind then :P
<willempie> *made
<sehe> manchicken_: wht do you need complicated ACL support for that?
<anna> and one, lilittle, second thing: How to change the server...  Is this something for this chan, too or is there another chan for that?
<waylandbill_> voin: kopete and gaim both do jabber.
<manchicken_> spiroo: I'm virus scanning in gnu/linux to pick up what win32 missed before backing up to this backup server.
<Blauhaut> hiya all
<Blauhaut> :()
<willempie> ...but I dont want to use the terminal every time I want to play a divx file
<voln> waylandbill_what about psi?
<Blauhaut> Guys how can i see my ip adress ?
<sehe> spiroo: ok there are few linux viruses, but with ubuntu popularity... you never know. and, worms are pretty much a UNIX invention :)
<spiroo> manchicken: Fully understandable from my side. You cannot be sure for Windows
<willempie> So they told me to edit the /.mplayer/config file
<sehe> manchicken_: welcome back :D
<spiroo> How about Kubuntu?
<willempie> add a line called: vm=scale
<manchicken_> That way if we have to restore from backup, it's less likely we'll be restoring malware.
<willempie> and save it
<willempie> didn't solve it
<spiroo> I mean sehe: What about virus in Kubuntu then?
<manchicken_> My sister just got nailed by a doosey of a virus that PGP encrypted several of her files and demanded money for the ability to decrypt them.
<stdin> willempie: add it to ~/.mplayer/gui.conf too
<manchicken_> This network sucks right now.
<willempie> thx
<waylandbill_> voln: I just mentioned the two that come in kubuntu and ubuntu. There are of course others.
<sehe> spiroo: like I said: no system is immune, and you can either wait till one is made and be sorry, or be smart
<spiroo> It is almost impossible to create viruses in Linux, unless the user itself start one in for example a binary file .bin
<manchicken_> *lag test*
<sehe> spiroo: *or trust your backups* (that's my strategy. i never bothered with virusscanning even on 15years+ windows)
<spiroo> sehe: Yes, I understand that very well. Got my harddrive blown away by a virus before. It scarmbled all my data on harddrive.
<willempie> stdin: cant seem to add a line there??
<stdin> willempie: why?
<willempie> it gives a *ping*
<avraham> hey everybody
<sehe> I only had a virus once, and it was easy for me to get rid of. Spyware on the other hand... I used Spybot sarch and destory quite a lot
<stdin> willempie: what gives a "*ping*"
<manchicken_> Man... this stinks.
<joseph> im new to ubuntu....wats the best irc chat client to use....im using konversation
<spiroo> sehe: Use Norton even if it loads power as hell, It does the job.
<avraham> somebody can help me please??
<willempie> well, i used the following commands in terminal:
<stdin> !best | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<manchicken_> willempie: Thanks.
<spiroo> In windows of course, in linux I dont know
<manchicken_> err, nevermind.
<willempie> stdin: touch gui.conf and next vi gui.conf
<manchicken_> This lag really makes things much more difficult.
<avraham> i have ubuntu and kde installed on it
<sehe> spiroo: like i said, i prefer common sense over a virus scanner. Never used one (licenses + performance headaches)
<joseph> ok tell me wat chat client u guys are using and dont u dare say mirc
<manchicken_> That's a little better.
<stdin> willempie: gui.conf should already be there.... and your using vi ???
<sehe> konversation
<manchicken_> joseph: konvi, of course
<vgcat> hey
<sehe> there is ksirc, kvirc as well
<joseph> i installed conversation and only one network showed up which is this one
<willempie> stdin: you're right, its there already, and yes, I use vi
<manchicken_> joseph: You can add more :)
<joseph> wat ever happened to dalnet and p2pchat
<spiroo> I use: Konversation. The IRC app has that name
<avraham> i have ubuntu with kde.....i have just installed beryl and it doesn't work !
<avraham> what can i do
<avraham> ?
<manchicken_> joseph: You add the networks you want.
<jhutchins> joseph: You are free to add any network you like in konversation.
<joseph> doesnt that mean u have to know th enetworks?
<manchicken_> joseph: It's really not too tricky.
<stdin> willempie: may god have mercy on your soul
<manchicken_> joseph: You should only chat on networks that you know.
<vgcat> I have aproblem whit my grafic card (ATI RADEON 9200 SE), on Ubuntu 7.04! Please someone can help me?
<willempie> stdin: lol
<spiroo> avraham: It is called Kubuntu ;P
<joseph> lol
<jhutchins> !ati | vgcat
<ubotu> vgcat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spiroo> vgcat: what problem?
<willempie> stdin: (ultran00bmode is still on, switch broke off)
<joseph> does anyone know wat network that #morpheeus chatroom is in?
<manchicken_> Can't say as though I do.
<vgcat> i tried to install the original drivers
<vgcat> whit easybuntu
<manchicken_> You could google it and see if there's anything about it there.
<vgcat> to get 3d acceleration
<sehe> avraham: scout the forums
<manchicken_> vgcat: What exactly is the problem?
<joseph> thanx for the help peeps
<vgcat> doesent work now the openGL eighter
<willempie> stdin: any ideas?? Should I use another program?
<spiroo> I think Kubuntu has build-in drivers. Not sure but I guess. BTW, is there anyway to use ATI CATALYST Center in Linux?
<stdin> willempie: I like nano :)
<joseph> gotta love virtual machines
<vgcat> and i want to get 3d acceleration
<spiroo> nano powns ;P
<manchicken_> vgcat: Did you reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<manchicken_> stdin: And nano likes you.
<willempie> stdin: well, I am a first time user, so everything is new for me
<joseph> how do i play windows games in ubuntu with wine.....i tried but graphics so slow
<vgcat> no
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<stdin> willempie: vim is not the most "user friendly" app
<spiroo> 3d acceleration is in restricted manager. Or I mean restricted reposotories
<manchicken_> vgcat: Well you'll need to do that.
<sehe> joseph: go over to winehq.com for forums
<vgcat> i just used easyubuntu to install the drivers
<stdin> willempie: nano ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<vgcat> and what to do manchicken
<manchicken_> vgcat: easyubuntu is not an officially supported Ubuntu program, IIRC.
<sehe> joseph: could be wine-hq.com actually
<capcom> one little question: i had an accident using vnc. i used a hotkey for the client, ctrl+alt+f12, but the remote machine reacted on that and switched to runlevel 12 (i guess it's called runlevel 12). how can i return to runlevel 7 where my kde session is running? i have an existing ssh connection that allows me to enter console commands
<willempie> stdin: I'll try it right away
<manchicken_> vgcat: in a terminal, `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<sehe> capcom: it's called a virtual console
<spiroo> and follow each step, if not sure, just press enter for default value i think :P
<manchicken_> capcom: There's no such thing as runlevel 7... are you sure you don't mean virtual terminal 7?
<willempie> stdin: looks similar ;-) Anyway: I can just add the line where ever I want??
<stdin> capcom: ctrl-alt-f12 would switch to tty12, alt-f7 should bring you back
<spiroo> Is there ATI Catalyst Center in Linux?
<sehe> capcom: I would suggest that you should be able to use ctl-alt-f7, but you may try alt-left 5 times to get the effect
<vgcat> manchicken im in!
<vgcat> tell me what to do
<manchicken_> vgcat: Then continue configuring your xserver.
<manchicken_> Just answer the questions.
<stdin> willempie: yeah, just add the line, press Ctrl-o to save and Ctrl-x to exit
<vgcat> ??
<capcom> stdin: yes i tried this but this triggern another client function and does not pass to the remote system. i need a console command
<manchicken_> Use the "Simple" options when possible.
<spiroo> first step in xserver-xorg switch from VESA to ATI
<vgcat> Configuring xserver-xorg 
<vgcat>   For the X Window System graphical user interface to operate correctly,    
<vgcat>   it is necessary to select a video card driver for the X server.           
<vgcat>                                                                             
<vgcat>   Drivers are typically named for the video card or chipset manufacturer,   
<vgcat>   or for a specific model or family of chipsets.
<manchicken_> vgcat: Those configs are going to be very specific to your hardware.  There's no way that I could possiby figure that out for you.
<sehe> capcom: does alt-left work?
<vgcat>  X server driver:                                                          
<vgcat>                                                                             
<spiroo> vgcat: do not paste that code here please. Use pastebin.org
<vgcat>                                sisusb                                      
<capcom> sehe: i'll try this, please wait a moment
<vgcat>                                tdfx                                        
<vgcat>                                tga                                         
<vgcat>                                trident                                     
<vgcat>                                tseng                                       
<vgcat>                                vesa                                        
<vgcat>  
<manchicken_> vgcat: Stop pasting that here please.
<Zorix> im having the exact same problem as this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/96565 any suggestions?
<sehe> capcom: btw, you could try to just reconnect vnc client
<stdin> !paste | vgcat
<ubotu> vgcat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<manchicken_> !paste | vgcat
<vgcat> K I UNDERSTAN!
<capcom> sehe: reconnecting does not work, i have a black screen then
<sehe> capcom: i've never seen vnc show virtual consoles....
<spiroo> lol
<vgcat> manchitchken
<vgcat> what i supsed to do now?
<spiroo> vgcat, browse with arrows up and down and press enter when it is done
<vgcat> what to select?
<manchicken_> vgcat: Just answer the questions using your keyboard to navigate the UI.
<spiroo> if you are on first step switch from VESA to ATI
<vgcat> k
<vgcat> done
<sehe> capcom: i'm afraid nothing else is there except whe you have physical access to the vnc server :0
<spiroo> then go down and press enter
<manchicken_> vgcat: TAB switches field focus, up/down/left/right changes selections, and enter submits the current screen.
<vgcat> i selected ati
<vgcat> and pressed enter
<sehe> capcom: could it not be screen savers? you could use the ssh session to check
<spiroo> yes, press tab or right/left arrows and go to OK button and press enter
<stdin> capcom: try "chvt 7"
<vgcat> ?!
<vgcat> I dont understand
<vgcat> i sellected ati and pressed enter
<vgcat> now im a menu
<sehe> stdin: brilliant, that's a new one for me, thx
<vgcat>  The X server configuration file associates your video card with a name    
<spiroo> please anyone, I have not time to explain how to navigate in Xserver-Xog
<vgcat>   that you may provide.  This is usually the vendor or brand name followed  
<stdin> sehe: man -k vt :)
<vgcat>   by the model name, e.g., "Intel i915", "ATI RADEON X800", or "NVIDIA      
<vgcat>   GeForce 6600".                                                            
<vgcat>                                                                             
<vgcat>   Identifier for your video card:                                           
<vgcat>                                                                             
<vgcat>   Generic Video Card____
<vgcat> srry for code:(
<Karti> Hi all, just a quick one - can I tar within  a tar?
<sehe> capcom: should be sudo chvt 7 perhaps
<spiroo> Karti: yes
<stdin> Karti: you can, if you want
<vgcat> please help me
<sehe> Karti: yep
<spiroo> tar zxvf tarfilename (path), for example with unpack it to home
<Karti> Just thinking of my backups and how I would like to tar the folders to keep space down before I transfer to CDROM
<capcom> sehe: this works, thank you!
<manchicken_> vgcat: As I said, that configuration will be very specific to your hardware.  We don't know what your hardware is.
<willempie> stdin: thx, edited and saved them both, but still get the same error
<sehe> capcom: stdin: tahnk stdin, np
<vgcat> ATI RADEON 9200 SE
<manchicken_> vgcat: If the thing gives you a default answer in a box like that, just hit enter.
<spiroo> Karti, btw how do you backup? I need to get help with backup a partition to DVD
<stdin> willempie: post your gui.conf to pastebin, I'll compare it to mine
<vgcat> omg
<manchicken_> vgcat: What?
<vgcat> in that box i writed ATI RADEON 9200 SE
<vgcat> :(
<willempie> ok, one sec
<manchicken_> vgcat: It doesn't matter, that is just an arbitrary identifier string.
<sehe> spiroo: Karti: the battle of the backup pioneers :) sorry couldn't resist quipping on that
<Karti> spiroo: I'm just learning. I currently use a script, that has been amended with the help of people like sehe and Level15
<spiroo> How do I do private chat with someone, how to register?
<vgcat> but now it gives me a long mesege
<sehe> spiroo: good question i'd like to know that myseld
<vgcat>  Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  
<sehe> spiroo: good question i'd like to know that myself
<pag> !register | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vgcat>   devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        
<sehe> ah great
<vgcat>   bus-specific format.                                                      
<vgcat>                                                                             
<Karti> sehe: lol and there was me giving you some publicity!
<manchicken_> vgcat: PASTEBIN THIS STUFF!
<sehe> !register | sehe
<vgcat>   Examples:                                                                 
<vgcat>                                                                             
<vgcat>    ISA:1                                                                    
<manchicken_> vgcat: STOP pasting in the channel please.
<vgcat>    PCI:0:16:0                                                               
<spiroo> thank you stdin
<runlevelten> vgcat: Not again..
<vgcat>    SBUS:/iommu@0,10000000/sbus@0,10001000/SUNW,tcx@2,800000                 
<stdin> vgcat: stop flooding the channel
<vgcat>                                                                             
<Karti> ;) not forhetting stdin:
<vgcat>                                                                             
<vgcat>   For users of multi-head setups, this option will configure only one of    
<vgcat>   the heads.  Further configuration will have to be done manually in the X  
<sehe> Karti: heyhoo and welcome back
<vgcat>   server configuration file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<vgcat>  You may wish to use the "lspci" command to determine the bus location of  
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
(vgcat/#kubuntu)   your PCI, AGP, or PCI-Express video card.                                 
(vgcat/#kubuntu)                                                                             
<spiroo> omg, vgchat, stop typing damn it
<manchicken_> Wow.
<Karti> sehe: thanks and to you....
(vgcat/#kubuntu)   When possible, this question has been pre-answered for you and you        
(vgcat/#kubuntu)   should accept the default unless you know it doesn't work.
(vgcat/#kubuntu) ?
(vgcat/#kubuntu) :( OMG
(vgcat/#kubuntu) i think i whill get banned:((
(vgcat/#kubuntu) i just want help
(vgcat/#kubuntu) :(
<spiroo> not so many lines after each other
<manchicken_> vWow, that's got a little bit of lag
<spiroo> vgcat: You do not get helped faster by typing like that
<vgcat> i got kicked:(
<stdin> vgcat: use the pastebin site
<vgcat> :(
<manchicken_> vgcat: Yeah, you don't paste in the main channel.
<manchicken_> vgcat: You use the pastebin.
<vgcat> AWWW
<vgcat> give me that
<spiroo> Karti: Which backup tools do you use?
<Zorix> netgear ma401 sucks on latest ubuntu
<spiroo> !pastebin
<vgcat> ati sux
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Zorix> dont use ati in linux
<spiroo> nvidia ftw
<Zorix> dont even waste your time with ati in linux
<Karti> spiroo: I just use tar and gz within a script. That is then run either by using the script or by using Kcron after midnight
<vgcat> what is the sintax?
<stdin> vgcat: instead of pasting here, you paste in that website and post the URL here
<Karti> spiroo: then I transfer it all to cd every two weeks
<spiroo> Karti: Please, could u show me. I really want to know how. I wanna create ISOs and with Cron backup or Konserve
<sehe> vgcat: there is none, just go the website
<vgcat> k
<sehe> vgcat: paste a *link* to the result back in irc
<sehe> !register | sehe
<Karti> I can show you the script that people helped me write, but it does not burn to cd rather it saves to a separate usb drive or network drive
<Blauhaut> is there a way to connect on remote server ?
<Blauhaut> i have 2 comp so i want to make a connection with them by using internet
<willempie> stdin: when I save the file and reopen it, the line is still there. But when I exit and start mplayer, still get the error. When I nano the file again, the line is gone
<spiroo> okay, I just need the code to create ISOs/tars of an whole partition. The buring I could do myself, lol.
<vgcat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34304/ <--- here i pasted
<spiroo> Karti: I also want to split data in different ISOs/tar so they fit 4.4 GB DVD
<spiroo> if you know what I mean
<sehe> spiroo: tar xjvp / | mkisofs (man mkisofs if you need)
<sehe> spiroo: google multivolume tar iso
<spiroo> sehe: how to select partition then?
<Karti> spiroo: Here is the code I use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34305/
<stdin> willempie: try putting it like: vm = "scale"
<vgcat> HELP:(((((
<vgcat> ME
<vgcat> PLZ
<stdin> willempie: with the spaces and quoting
<vgcat> :(
<Karti> spiroo: But to backup my partitions I used Acronis or Ghost
<spiroo> Karti: Thank you very much for the Cron code
<spiroo> Karti: Acronis/Ghost is Windows applications
<sehe> spiroo: use the mount point instead of /. there are options to tar (man tar) to restrict to a filesystem
<vgcat> People
<spiroo> okay, I will
<vgcat> Do you hear me?
<vgcat> Lol
<spiroo> no
<Karti> spiroo: If you use cron, play about in the terminal with "crontab -e" and crontab -u <your name here> -l
<sehe> spiroo: i think in e2fstools there is something to 'cat' a partition to a plain file as well (ntfsclone for ntfs)
<manchicken_> vgcat: Yeah, just hit enter there.
<manchicken_> And then hit enter on the next screen.
<manchicken_> vgcat: You really should read the WHOLE screen before asking questions though.
<manchicken_> Because that same answer is actually printed on the screen.
<vgcat> ho have a ati radeon 9200 se grafic card?
<spiroo> sehe: e2fstools?
<vgcat> ho have a ati radeon 9200 se grafic card?
<spiroo> Why, why should it be so complicae to just backup simple data
<sehe> spiroo: e2fsprogs :)
<Karti> spiroo: its easier to do so once you have created your cron using Kcron
<anna> no IRC-command works. Why
<spiroo> Just wanna create splitted partition data into several ISOs comprimized as much as posible
<fernando> hello, hola, ciao, bonjours...
<sehe> spiroo: uhm cron adds a level of complexity in essence :0
<Karti> spiroo: its actually quite simple *looks at sehe*
<Karti> when you know how!
<spiroo> Karti: haha okay
<vgcat> ho have a ati radeon 9200 se grafic card?
<spiroo> yes it always is
<spiroo> Karti: Yes, it always is
<sehe> Karti: nothing becomes simpler once you have it in a cron , c my point?
<fernando> someone from Barcelona????
<sehe> Karti: it stays at least as complex
<spiroo> sehe: Yea, but the problem is to create a cronjob
<Karti> :) no issues there!
<latino390> kann mir jemand helfen?
<anna> kannst du kein englisch?
<sehe> sehe: gnome-scheduler, Kcron, crontab -e
<sehe> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<stdin> !es | fernando
<ubotu> fernando: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<latino390> ich mchte gerne die examples lschen!
<spiroo> or cron file maybe it is. I am not familiar with cron yet. Would be perfect to llearn, could use it in my webbapps
<pag> !de | latino390
<ubotu> latino390: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<anna> ich bin selber noob *lol* helfen kann ihc nicht aber meinet wegen bersetzen wenn du kein englisch kannst^
<stdin> !en | anna
<ubotu> anna: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stdin> :p
<Karti> thanks to sehe I now run my backups every two days to a folder on a usb drive. I will later on today be adding that every week it backs up to my network drive
<spiroo> please speak english :) Not against germans but I hate the germany language
<sehe> spiroo: tar create verbose multi-volume tape-length=685000 file=databackup.tar /DATA
<anna> Sorry I just told the other one that I can translate for hin if he doesn't speak englsih
<sehe> spiroo: google 'tar multivolume iso' is your friend
<spiroo> ah okay. Thats a nice gesture
<stdin> there is a very active german channel, he'll be fine
<anna> ok
<anna> :-)
<spiroo> sehe: okay, I want from /dev/sda7 to and iso on the desktop. What would the code be. Sorry but I do not understand how to type
<spiroo> *and = an
<willempie> stdin: I've added the line, including quotes and spaces, saved it, reopened it and the line was still there. So now I'm gonna test it again. lets see what happenes
<stdin> ok
<spiroo> sehe: ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@89.34.132.6]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<willempie> stdin: well, same error message, and the line is gone again
<stdin> hmm
<willempie> I've added the exact same line to the config file
<spiroo> stdin, do you work on this channel?
<willempie> lol
<spiroo> I mean, do you get payed for it?
<willempie> must be a full time job :D
<stdin> I don't get paid, no
<willempie> ...I guess he's paid in gratitude
<willempie> ...or she.
<spiroo> Okay, sorry just wondered, seems like you switch shifts
* stdin is a he
<spiroo> lol
<willempie> ...he it is
<spiroo> anyway, sehe: how to type to backup from /dev/sda7 to an ISO/tar on the desktop?
<willempie> stdin: odd, isn't it?
<dewitt> when i go to adept updates, it says i have adept or part of it open, how do i close what i can't see
<willempie> dewitt: do you have the terminal open??
<spiroo> Close all instances of adept. Terminal, updater, installer everything
<dewitt> no
<willempie> hit ctrl + esc
<spiroo> You have to be sure just one app uses adept
<willempie> see if you find any lines that spiro says in there
<willempie> ...and terminate them
<pag> !aptfix | dewitt
<ubotu> dewitt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dewitt> adept nofifier
<willempie> kill it
<willempie> ...with a shotgun
<dewitt> ok
<dewitt> killed
<willempie> now try again
<sehe> spiroo: hello back
<willempie> and if that doesn't work, try
<willempie> !aptfix | dewitt
<ubotu> dewitt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<anna> What's the german channel?
<pag> anna, #kubuntu-de ?
<sehe> for tar to work /dev/sda7 must be mounted
<anna> thx
<sehe> issue 'mount' to find out where it is mounted
<sehe> spiroo: ^^
<stdin> willempie: it sticks here, I put 'vf = "scale"' at the bottom and played a file, then checked gui.conf again and it was there
<sehe> spiroo: for tar to work /dev/sda7 must be mounted
<sehe> spiroo: issue 'mount' to find out where it is mounted
<sehe> spiroo: (and get a better internet link hahahahaha_
<willempie> stdin: thx for trying. must have sth to do with the errormessage. Oddly it works fine if I just use the command in terminal
<BluesKaj> well stdin I followed the instructions (all except for the xserver-xephyr stuff, which i skipped) and edited the /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop as the last paragraph instructs but no sign of kde4 as an option at the login scrn
<stdin> BluesKaj: you need to move the file to /usr/share/xsessions too, I think it says that on the instructions
<BluesKaj> yes stdin I did
<BluesKaj> copied and pasted it
<stdin> BluesKaj: maybe you need to restart kdm too...?
<stdin> not sure, but try it
<dewitt> guess if did it wrong still saying i can't change anything
<sehe> k peeps, dinner time cya around
<sehe> spiroo: otoh, split -b 650000000 tarfile.tar
<sehe> spiroo: cat x* > tarfile.tar to reassemble | spiroo
<willempie> stdin: things get weirder every second :-) When I use terminal and the mplayer test.divx, it works fine. But when I right click on the file and select open with > mplayer, it gives the fatal error
<stdin> well that's odd :p
<stdin> I tend to use the terminal anyway, so I don't know the gui well
<willempie> ok, no problem
<willempie> thanks a lot anyway
<sehe> spiroo: didn't actually know mplayer *has* a gui :#
<sehe> stdin: didn't actually know mplayer *has* a gui :#^^
<stdin> sehe: mplayer -gui
<sehe> stdin: brillant. learning veryday
<stdin> it seems a bit uop-psdn to me
<sehe> haha
<sehe> cli freak here, admittedly
<savetheWorld> stdin: how did you do that?  and what clients does it affect?
<stdin> savetheWorld: it's unicode
<stdin> I got ubotu to do it for me tho
<savetheWorld> heh, cute :)
<BluesKaj> stdin, i found the /usr/lib/kde4/bin file and managed to launch plasma at least :)
<sehe> spiroo: Karti: even nicer: find .... | afio -o -b 2048 -s325000x -v '!cdrecord .... -'
<stdin> savetheWorld:  /msg ubotu @flip message here
<savetheWorld> I didnt even know unicode had upside down fonts defined.
<stdin> BluesKaj: I had less trouble, but I run gutsy and it had to be backported to feisty
<BluesKaj> I see , well I"m trying the exec files
<sehe> spiroo__: Karti: even nicer: find .... | afio -o -b 2048 -s325000x -v '!cdrecord .... -'
<Karti> sehe: It looks nice! all I need to do now is decode it!
<stdin> BluesKaj: there are env vars you export to add the libs and bin dir to your path, then run the normal commands in konsole
<sehe> Karti: ok man afio methinks
<BluesKaj> i found the deb files and used the install option but i got errors , so I guess it's not for me ... no biggie tho
<sehe> spiroo__: Karti: btw http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80776, second hit in google :D
<sehe> i don't make all that stff up you know
<sehe> i have to run
<sehe> cya all
<spiroo__> sehe: No of course youre not ;P
* willempie happy happy happy
<willempie> Solved alllll my divx issues
<willempie> thanks everyone for helping me out
<willempie> stdin: the thing was appearantly: by rightclicking it didn't actually started mplayer, but gmplayer. Changed this: problem solved! Thanks for all the help
<stdin> heh, silly gmplayer
<zecke1989> kan mir mal schnell wer helfen ich habe eine kleine .exe und mcht gehrne ihren queltext sehen wie mach ich das den am bessten?
<stdin> !de | zecke1989
<ubotu> zecke1989: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zecke1989> danke
<BluesKaj> stdin, perhaps when kde4 is out of beta and ready for primetime it might work on my setup , but until then I'll stick with 3.5.7 :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: well, it's not really meant to be used quite yet anyway
<s1r4t> how can you create a shortcut to open a terminal and auto enter a command?
<BluesKaj> stdin, will they build an installer like the *deb  files have,  or will be a kubuntu-desktop upgrade ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: it won't be part of kubuntu-desktop, but there probably will be a meta-package to install it
<BluesKaj> ok right , makes sense
<uatever> hey
<uatever> I'm having some problems with connection can someone help me please?
<uatever> some softwares are having issues
<uatever> like kopete and konversation
<uatever> and firefox
<uatever> ends up working but takes alot of time to connect dunno why
<stdin> uatever: try following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<uatever> will do
<uatever> its going to take some time to load I guess
<jonathan_> is there a restricted drivers section on kubuntu?
<stdin> jonathan_: you mean application?
<jonathan_> stdin: yeah
<stdin> jonathan_: no, not in feisty
<jonathan_> stdin: damn... back to gnome then :D
<jonathan_> thanks!
<stdin> the Edgy instructions work tho
<stdin> aka, the manual way
<Karti> Hi again, having trouble mounting my network drive in fstab. Did it before my system crashed. I can create and log in using remote places but I want to start the link on boot. Any pointers please?
<uatever> hey I'm having troubles connection to msn and irc, as browsing on the web, it ends up working (just not msn) but takes alot of time and trys
<uatever> can someone help me?
<jonathan_> Hey im getting this problem that says my IO-Apic + Timer does not work or something like that when i try to install any 32 bit distro... whats with that?
<nosrednaekim> jonathan_: and it fails?
<nosrednaekim> no can give it the boot option "noapic"
<leyla> hello
<nosrednaekim> *you
<leyla> i m leyla
<nosrednaekim> hello.....
<leyla> i m from turkey
<leyla> hello..
<leyla> and u
<leyla> ?
<leyla> is there anybody to talk to me?
<leyla> nosrednaekim are u there?
<jonathan_> nosrednaekim: i would assume it fails since it wouldnt let me get into the live cd, it said i should boot without the option...i have no idea what its about...
<leyla> aziz what is up?
<aziz> leyla: i'm fine. are you from turkey?
<leyla> yes
<leyla> u?
<aziz> no, but I have Turkish parents
<leyla> then where are u from?
<aziz> Austria
<leyla> do you speak turkish?
<aziz> which part of Turkey are you from?
<leyla> istanbul
<aziz> yes, but I can't express very complicated sentences...
<aziz> great, a lady from Istanbul using Linux. how come? :)
<leyla> my uncle has installed it:)
<aziz> cool, it's time Linux took over the world :D
<leyla> yep
<leyla> :)
<leyla> old?
<aziz> have you had experience with Windows only, or are you new to PCs altogether?
<leyla> yep i used windovs
<leyla> and im havent got uesd to this
<leyla> used
<aziz> i'd like to message you in private, but only registered users can do this. unfortunately, i've forgotten my password..
<jonathan_> Hey im getting this problem that says my IO-Apic + Timer does not work or something like that when i try to install any 32 bit distro... whats with that?
<leyla> how old are you aziz?
<aziz> leyla: join the channel #aziz
<Sm3bdy> [Help]  I broke my ATI DRIVERS whit Easybuntu for a grafic card (ati radeon 9200 se). I have ubuntu 7.04, please help me fix it. I want the 3d accelerator working!
<Materials> I was told that is a seven year trip between california and utah
<douby> :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> he left...
<illriginal> Anyone know what I should use to back up my Ubuntu (not KDE)?
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: your data or your install?
<nosrednaekim> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<illriginal> my whole system basically, i wanna do an update but im scared it's gonna phail.
<illriginal> nosrednaekim,  I'm using Simple Back Up... but it does not save the back up...
<illriginal> nosrednaekim,  does it take a while to back up a whole system?
<nosrednaekim> probably..
<illriginal> nosrednaekim,  is there a program that tells you it's process/percentage when it backs up the files?
<nosrednaekim> IDK... foolw those links
<nosrednaekim> *follow
<arun> um i just compressed a mp4 video file to tar.gz
<arun> it was originally 721MB. it was compressed to 1.2MB.
<arun> how can that be?
<steveire> arun:
<steveire> decompress and see if it's really there.
<arun> steveire: its there
<Assid> arun:  wayyy too much compression
<Assid> not really possible
<steveire> arun: Ona another computer?
<arun> Assid: i'm not kidding, i can show you a screenshot of the file sizes
<Assid> mp4  is already a compressed format
<Assid> arun: is the video sensitive material ?
<arun> sensitive?
<Assid> yeah.. like do you have a problem sharing it?
<Assid> cause this .. i gotta see
<arun> ahhh
<Assid> do you know if thats true.. 1/2 the bandwith used on the internet would just free up
<arun> i just closed konqueror and opened it again
<arun> now it shows 719mb
<arun> i was a bit freaked out
<ubunturos> heh!
<Assid> hehe
<arun> about to email the file to my friend hahaha
<Assid> 719mb ???
<Assid> you crazy
<arun> no
<ubunturos> haha - referesh konqueror
<arun> when i thought it was 1.2mb
<arun> i was like holy crap i can email this movie
<ubunturos> arun: that would have been the temporary status
<arun> weird
<arun> i refreshed it to check.. it didnt change
<Assid> yeah thats just the initial headers and decompression routines and stuff mostly
<arun> i closed it and opened it, and then it was 719
<ubunturos> oh
<arun> ok, i need to burn a 721.8mb file to a cd (or two cds)
<arun> how do i do it?
<arun> how do i split the file
<arun> is there an app that can do this?
<ubunturos> arun: if you have K3b - if it is a video file
<arun> ubunturos: it's a mp4 video file
<ubunturos> arun: k3b should do burn it without problems. However, you should test it on a CD-RW .. I guess
<arun> ok..
<arun> ubunturos: what would be the procedure? is there some setting i need to enable?
<ubunturos> arun: not sure. may be you would have to find out, if there are
<arun> k3b will split the file automatically?
<ubunturos> arun: may be it won't. Not sure though
<arun> ok
<ubunturos> there might be indications in color - don't let it go red
<arun> never mind man
<arun> what i'm saying is, if the file size is more than 700MB, will the extra data get split to the next cd
<arun> it's ok, i'll find something else
<arun> thanks though
<ubunturos> :)
<spiroo> hello folks :D
<spiroo> does nayone need help?
<nosrednaekim> help help!! My kubuntu erased the devil of my computer! and i'm a devil worshipper!
<robotgeek> nosrednaekim: no it did not!
<spiroo> haha :D
<spiroo> btw, anyone could recommend a better backup tool then Keep?
<llutz> spiroo: tar
<spiroo> *sigh
<spiroo> a GUI tool to backup files
<Biovore> amanda  <-- really ment for big back up jobs..
<Biovore> GUI backup never works right..
<stoned> hi
<stoned> I had problems with amd64 etch debian, it would crash and was unstable.  However kubuntu 7.04 amd64 is fairly stable for me
<stoned> I am wondering why?
<robotgeek> spiroo: take a look at rdiff-backup , once you set it up, it should be fine.
<robotgeek> i just use rsync
<Biovore> ^ same here.. :-)
<llutz> rsync gui= grsync
<spiroo> rdiff-backup, how to do then?
<spiroo> Keep uses rdiff-bckup btw :P
<jhutchins> stoned: 64bit is pretty new ground, not everything meshes together smoothly yet.
<stoned> but i like speed
<stoned> (non narcotic)
<robotgeek> oh, keep uses rdiff-backup
<jhutchins> stoned: kubuntu tends to have more and newer patches, so it tends to have some things fixed that debian doesn't.
<robotgeek> spiroo: http://wiki.rdiff-backup.org/wiki/index.php/ContribScripts
<stoned> but etch is supposed to be stable eh
<jhutchins> stoned: btw, speed is the opposite of narcotic.
<stoned> meth is a narcotic
<stoned> anyway
<stoned> amd64 is superfast for me, but there is only one problem
<stoned> w32codecs
<stoned> I got flash/java figured out
<spiroo> congrats then
<stoned> if i can get w32codecs somehow on amd64 tht would solve my issues
<stoned> I have w64 codecs, but there are some codecs which are 32bit only
<stoned> intel indeo 5 etc. is one of them
<stoned> sorry for the abundant use of ENTER
<jhutchins> stoned: No, meth is a stimulant, not a narcotic.
<stoned> drugs are called narcotics
<stoned> it can be a depressent or a stimulant
<jhutchins> No, a narcotic is something that causes relaxation, eases pain, and induces sleep.
<stoned> I'll have to look this up
<jhutchins> narcosis.
<stoned> In U.S.legal context, narcotic refers to opium, opium derivatives, and their semi-synthetic or fully synthetic substitutes "as well as cocaine and coca leaves," which although classified as "narcotics" in the U.S. Controlled Substances Act (CSA), are chemically not narcotics. Contrary to popular belief, marijuana is not a narcotic.[4] 
<stoned> coke is a stimulant
<stoned> I'm just going by what little I know :)
<jhutchins> Many people, particularly in law enforcement, are ignorant of the word's meaning and use it broadly to describe abused drugs.
<stoned> jhutchins: yes, that is the meaning I inteded
<stoned> the general broader temr
<jhutchins> cocaine is a stimulant, although classified with heroin as a narcotic by U.S. Law, chemically it's not.
<stoned> yup
<jhutchins> stoned: The ignorant, incorrect term.
<stoned> seems like you are correct
<jhutchins> Sorry, pet peve.
<stoned> well im sorry i fi seem ignorant to you
<jhutchins> Narcotics, narcosis, narcolepsy - all about sleep.
<stoned> god, what an a-hole
* stoned sigh
<jhutchins> People should learn to use their language, not just repeat what they've heard.
* jhutchins boots himself to kubuntu-offtopic.
<sehe_> this is kubuntu channel, though. not linguistics :D
<sehe_> hehe
<stoned> whatever, I like to let people talk, who like to talk, and like being correct at the expense of others
<stoned> jhutchins's ego infalted by .02 psi
<stoned> :)
<jhutchins> Woohoo!
<sehe_> i wouldnt bet on it, stoned
<stoned> anywa...
<jhutchins> It just bugs me because cops mis-use the word all the time.  It's their job and they don't even know what the word means.
<stoned> dude
<stoned> get over it
<jhutchins> Jeah.
<stoned> anyway, I like amd64 cuz its speedy
<sehe_> jhutchins: then stay away from cops.
<sehe_> jhutchins: worx for me
<jhutchins> sehe_: ...particularly ones worried about "narcotics".
<jhutchins> stoned: You running single- or multi-core?
<Materials> :)
<Materials> he left
<stoned> 3.17GHz core 2 duo E6300
<stoned> at 3500mhz my cpu is not stable under amd64
<stoned> i think its the memory
<stoned> i only have ddr2 667mhz
<stoned> but runs beautifully under 32bit
<stoned> at 3.5ghz. lots of enter keys
<Materials> i hate you just a little bit!
<stoned> thats ok
<stoned> just get some good education, then get a good job and you can afford a core 2 as well
<stoned> :)
<stoned> oooohhh, burn!
<stoned> :)
<fandeholly> hi everyone, i have issues booting my laptop and i was hoping someone could help me. The system is stopping when trying to fsck the file systems and do nothing
<sehe_> fandeholly: can you boot anything else besides linux?
<jhutchins> fandeholly: Possibly one of the filesystems is not defined correctly.
<fandeholly> i can boot a live cd
<sehe_> fandeholly: ok not off the harddisk then
<sehe_> fandeholly: can you do a drive check from a livecd (rule out that there is a physical problem)
<fandeholly> i can pass the fsck when booting in recovery mode
<sehe_> fandeholly: you can ignore that, if you e.g. you just installed it from a live cd
<sehe_> fandeholly: ok that clears something up
<fandeholly> but in recovery mode, the system stops on setting up console font and keymap
<sehe_> fandeholly: strange
<fandeholly> yes
<sehe_> fandeholly: did the system ever boot (except from livecd)?
<fandeholly> yes
<sehe_> fandeholly: good, what change could have caused the problem?
<sehe_> fandeholly: (did you install any specific pacjkages/hardware in the meantime)
<fandeholly> i don't think so
<sehe_> fandeholly: mmm bit inconclusive
<fandeholly> i mean, maybe an updated package
<sehe_> fandeholly: did you setup ssh on your box (is there anyway to get remote access to it?)
<sehe_> fandeholly: i'm trying to get at the output of dmesg, but you'll have to get a shell in order to get that
<sehe_> fandeholly: updates should be fine
<fandeholly> how do i get a shell?
<sehe_> fandeholly: normally, just by logging in. perhaps a bit problematic now.
<stuv> hi there
<sehe_> fandeholly: if you can ssh in, you could get a shell, even though the virtual consoles won't let you login yet (long shot)
<stuv> does anybody have a link for the mce dvd download
<fandeholly> wel, i'm not sure it's the best time to setup ssh
<sehe_> fandeholly: no it sure isn't. that's why i asked whether you had it :)
<fandeholly> maybe from live cd?
<sehe_> fandeholly: good, then it should be back to live-cd
<sehe_> fandeholly: boot from live-cd, and see whether you can get some info from
<sehe_> fandeholly: ... the /var/log/* dir on your harddrive install
<fandeholly> how do i access my harddrive?
<sehe_> you should be able to just mount the partition. :)
<sehe_> fandeholly: in kde, I use 'kdesu kdf', dunno whether kdf exists in live cd
<sehe_> fandeholly: perhaps it is already detected and shown in media:/
<sehe_> fandeholly: i take it you are not able to try this online?
<fandeholly> what do you mean try this online?
<sehe_> fandeholly: or are you running IRC off the live-cd now?
<sehe_> fand^^
<sehe_> fandeholly:  ^^
<nn> i installed beryl , but why doesnt it work when i do the shortcuts?
<fandeholly> i'm using IRC on a desktop computer, not the laptop i have issues with
<robotgeek> i have a problem with my sound, the master does not turn off the other center and surround speakers
<sehe_> nn: run beryl-settings to enable modules and configure shortcuts. make sure you are running beryl (not a fallback wm)
<sehe_> fandeholly: good: a 2nd pc helps :)
<crimsun> robotgeek: that's a feature.
<sehe_> fandeholly: so can you try and (1) boot livecd (2) mount hdd partition (3) check /var/log/*?
<robotgeek> crimsun: do i need to create a softvol or something similiar?
<fandeholly> thank god i have 2 computers indeed
<crimsun> robotgeek: generally, no.  Use the other controls.
<sehe_> nn: beryl-manager allows a fallback wm
<robotgeek> crimsun: i would really like to mute with a single button
<crimsun> robotgeek: if it's reproducible on current gutsy, file a bug, otherwise it's moot.
<fandeholly> ok livecd is active
<sehe_> fandeholly:  media:/ is the easiest option
<robotgeek> crimsun: oh okay, i'm still on feisty. i guess i can try out a live cd
<sehe_> fandeholly: konqueror -> media:/
<sehe_> fandeholly: tell me if the drive is shown - or if you have problems
<sehe_> fandeholly: you could use 'blkid' from a konsole to list all parts on all drives
<fandeholly> did i tell you i only had ubuntu livecd?
<sehe_> fandeholly: arggg nooo
<robotgeek> crimsun: thanks for the tip
<sehe_> fandeholly: in gnome i'd rather help you from the command line
<sehe_> fandeholly: can you open a terminall session?
<fandeholly> yes
<fandeholly> what should i use?
<runlevelten> #ubuntu, #gnome
<sehe_> fandeholly:  good, do a 'mount' or 'df' to see whether the HDD may already be mounted sumwhere
<nn> how do you make sure beryl is running. i already enabled all the settings in the manager
<sehe_> nn: check the menu in beryl-manager (tray icon) to see what windowmanager is selected
<fandeholly> df shows no disk, ls /dev shows sda1, sda2 and sda5
<sehe_> fandeholly: thx, can you do 'blkid' to identify your root pratition (so, probably the one that is ext3)
<sehe_> fandeholly: i hope you have only 1 linux install, and have used somewhat default partition layout?
<sehe_> fandeholly: otherwise, i'm going expect you to know which partition is your kubuntu root partition :D:D:
<fandeholly> blkid returns nothing
<sehe_> fandeholly:  fun. ok, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
(unperson/#kubuntu) Man_U: Basically, you can either make the first script switch to the correct directory, or you can just make the second script use a absolute file name.
<unperson> Man_U: I'm talking about doing the latter.
<sehe_> rubicon: i don't think it matters much but it makes sense it should just be the routers box
<sehe_> rubicon: (for dns)
<sehe_> rubicon: the default gateway should be the same (WLAN-Router-IP) (UNLESS you run e.g. Kerio or some other explicit NAT/routing/gfirewall sofwtare on the WinXP box)
<sehe_> rubicon: can you paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces perhaps? (!pastebin | rubicon)
<sehe_> !pastebin | rubicon
<ubotu> rubicon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Man_U> unperson: i did it as you said but now tehre are more errrors perhaps because of librarys
<spiroo> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> !setup resolution
<jhutchins> spiroo: Was there something in particular you wanted to know about X?
<spiroo> yes
<jhutchins> !fixres | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sacha_> does it exist a german kubuntu channel?
<spiroo> how to go to the setup
<spiroo> thank you.
<sehe_> sacha: yes
<jhutchins> sacha_: #kubuntu-de
<sehe_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sacha_> thx
<sehe_> rubicon: are you still persuing this? I'm really ready to go to bed :)
<unperson> Man_U: Well, I don't know if I can help with that.  But you want to past the output in the paste bin and send me a link?
<spiroo> or no, that was wrong. I wanna go to dbkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. It is something like that
<unperson> Man_U: I can at least tell you whether I understand what's going on.
<sehe_> rubicon: so long
<spiroo> !dbkg-reconfigure
<Man_U> unperson: i've a problem my mouse is frozen^^
<rubicon> nah,
<sehe_> again nn everybody
<rubicon> cant c&p
<sehe_> rubicon:
<sehe_> k np
<sehe_> rubicon: really?
<Man_U> uni think its becasue of the game start and which failed
<sehe_> rubicon: used ifconfig instead?
<rubicon> but i recognized something: despite of the config i made, there are still the old DNS and GAteway-entries at eth0.... wil try this
<spiroo> jhutchins?
<sehe_> rubicon: output of 'sudo ifconfig' is ok too
<jhutchins> YEs?
<sehe_> rubicon: well good luck with that, i'm off to bed
<sehe_> rubicon: Gute Nacht!
<rubicon> night. will try my luck
<unperson> Man_U: I see.
<spiroo> Wanna change like this, but not sure about the command line: dbkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> Ah, I seethe question...
<jhutchins> dpkg...
<unperson> Man_U: In that case you're probably outside anything I can help with.
<Man_U> unis there a way to get the mouse working without resetting x?
<unperson> Man_U: And actually I have to go.  Good luck with it.
<spiroo> lol, thanks jhutchins
<Man_U> unperson:
<unperson> Man_U: I don't know how to get the mouse working again without resetting X.
<ardchoille> Man_U: Restarting xorg is quite easy and doesn't require a reboot.
<spiroo> wtf, what happened with nvidia in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<jhutchins> !xconfig | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<spiroo> thank you, but I got another problem bot
<jhutchins> spiroo: Thats what you asked for, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kaminix> When using trickle I get trickle: "Could not reach trickled, working independently: No such file or directory", why?
<kaminix> trickled
<jhutchins> !info trickle
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<kaminix> ?
<spiroo> I know, but I got a problem with it. The third step i think when select driver. The nVidia is not there as it always has been
<jhutchins> kaminix: probably need to start a daemon or something.  Are there docs?
<ardchoille> spiroo: Did you install the nvidia driver? or accidentally uninstall it?
<kaminix> jhutchins: Yeah, but they didn't mention the daemon. Started it now... we'll se how it goes.
<jhutchins> spiroo: New kernel maybe?
<ardchoille> kaminix: Many times an app with a "d" on the end of its name means it's a daemon
<spiroo> I have not installed it and not unistaleld it. Has never been a problem, I jsut installed a clean copy. Not sure why it is not there now
<kaminix> ardchoille: I know, started it now.
<spiroo> nope, no new kernel
<spiroo> not that I know about anyway
<kaminix> We'll see how this goes. :)
<ardchoille> spiroo: You need to install the nvidia driver for it to appear in xorg.conf
<ardchoille> *xorg.conf config
<spiroo> ardchoile, I have never needed to do that before after a clean reinstall
<ardchoille> spiroo: Either you did it or someone else did it for you, but you need to do it after a cleaninstall of kubuntu, it won't just install itself.
<spiroo> hmm okay, maybe have to upgrade all packages
<ardchoille> spiroo: the nv (non 3d) driver will get installed, but the nvidia driver (3d accel) won't
<spiroo> okay, I update kernel now, I guess that will fix the problem
<kaminix> Even with trickled started it won't limit Krusaders netborn abilities. :(
<petro> If I have an old laptop with 32mb of ram is there a version of ubuntu I can load on it that will function?
<petro> I basically want to use it as a mp3 player that will acess my network.
<ardchoille> petro: You might try xubuntu.. if that fails try using a light window manager like fluxbox or window maker
<ardchoille> petro: But I'm not sure 32mb ram will work well
<petro> yea thats all I got though, thanks
<ardchoille> petro: If those fail, you might look into damn small linux
<petro> ok, damns small linux
<petro> thanks
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<speaker219> Can somebody help me? If I don't boot into a GUI, i get the terminal, you know, calssic white-on-black stuff. I notced that if i boot into "recovery mode" the font is different and more easily readable. Is there a command or something to do this any time? Thanks.
<flokuehn1> to boot any time to recovery mode?
<kaminix> Is there a simple one-line-in-cmd way to just limit my global upload over ra0 to 80KB/s?
<waylandbill> kaminix: if it's just for a single app, you can use trickle.
<kaminix> waylandbill: Trickle doesn't work when I use it. Used it on Krusader and KFTPGrabber. Anyway, it'd be nice to have it globally so I won't have to stop my torrent when using FTP
<waylandbill> kaminix: ktorrent has u/l & d/l limits.
<spiroo> hi
<spiroo> adept does not work anymore after I tried to update
<spiroo> It says another process using adept. but none is.
<spiroo> I think
<waylandbill> spiroo, does it give an error about a lock?
<waylandbill> !adeptfix
<spiroo> yes
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kaminix> waylandbill: Yeah, but they only work within KTorrent, so if I want to use Internet with more than one app I will have to pause them anyway.
<spiroo> thanks
<spiroo__> [22:59]  <spiroo> waylandbill, what does that line btw exactly?
<spiroo__> [23:00]  <spiroo> and is the development team trying to fix that problem with adept?
<fandeholly> hmm, i think my system hang when trying to mount local file systems
<kaminix> Anyone have a good simple net shaper?
<Ahmuck> kaminix: you have an extra box ?
<spiroo__> [22:59]  <spiroo> waylandbill, what does that line btw exactly?
<spiroo__> [23:00]  <spiroo> and is the development team trying to fix that problem with adept?
<kaminix> Ahmuck: Nope, modem/router, 4 computers running.
<Assid> hrmm anyone here played with 7zip?
<kaminix> Assid: What do you mean play?
<Assid> you know use it.. seen the difference between 7z and bzip2 maybe ?
<kaminix> Just (de)compressing can be done using Ark or some other compression manager thingie. Not any different from using zip, tar etc.
<Assid> well i was referring for the size/compression/time/performance
<kaminix> Ah, dunno anything about it. Depends on the type of file.
<Assid> hrmm
<konrad> hmmmmm?
<Assid> guess i will play with it sometime later
<maverick> kaminix: worked with
<kaminix> maverWhat?
<kaminix> Hmm....
<konrad> rick??
<konrad> mmm
<kaminix> [23:09]  <-- maverick has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<konrad> ehm
<Karti> Hi all, anyone give me a bit of advice for etc/fstab when I want to link to my networked drive. I had the answer but lost it with my last build, I need the networked drive, I have smbfs and ntfs-3g installed. Cheers
<kaminix> Anyone have a good simple net shaper?
<Biovore> kaminix: I don't think there are any simple net shapers..
<kaminix> How hard can it be just to limit your connection? :s
<Biovore> How you want to limit the connections?
<Biovore> for simple stuff you might just able to use the -j limit thing in iptables..
<Biovore> for more complex things you might want to setup a hole QOS scheme
<kaminix> I just want to keep everything as it is now, except add an upload limit of 80 KB/s
<stoned> Biovore: my main man, whats up buddy
<Biovore> kaminix: rate limit everything upstream?
<stoned> wonder shaper
<stoned> ?
<stoned> something like that anyway
<kaminix> Biovore: Yeah, like now, except a global upload limit of 80 KB/s
<stoned> http://lartc.org/wondershaper/
<stoned> check this
<kaminix> stoned: What about this? p   wondershaper                                                              - Easy to use traffic shaping script
<Biovore> http://lartc.org/howto/  <-- Linux Advanced Routing & Traffic Control HOWTO
<stoned> thats not it?
<kaminix> stoned: It's not?
<kaminix> Biovore: But I want it simple! :p
<Biovore> When I have done that kind of stuff.. I used QOS..
<Biovore> sorry.. I don't do simple ..
<NickPresta> wow. I just saw Kuroo and that is definitely what I think a distribution like *buntu should have.
<Vge> hi, what would be the simplest way to debug why X dont success on loadin, but returns into kdm?
<Biovore> kuroo is for emerge
<NickPresta> Biovore, I know. I'm saying something like it should be made for *buntu and APT
<ardchoille> Vge: ~/.xsession-errors  ?
<stoned> oh
<stoned> well I knew what it was called
<stoned> i probably got you the wrong website eh
<stoned> :)
* Biovore thinks gui system configuration tools are a waste if system resources.. there slow and very limiting.. :-/
<stoned> and you don't learn nothing
<Vge> ardchoille: seems to be empty after i checked from shell after failed logon
<ardchoille> Biovore: I agree, especially since the cli way is faster
<Biovore> Well I grew up on CLI..
<Biovore> I use the gui to run CLI terminals.. thats it..
<ardchoille> Vge: What, if any, changes have you recently made to kde?
<Biovore> In the time it takes adept to come up.. I can refresh my apt list and install and updates..
<ardchoille> Biovore: exactly
<NickPresta> Biovore, I agree with you. I use the CLI when I can and avoid a GUI if I can. However, for *buntu to be "extremely user friendly", a frontend should be developed that works easily and is informative and intuitive.
<Vge> nothing to kde, just "little partition editing" aka, making a new partition and moving existing data
<Wiggles> I can't seem to get my wireless card working.
<ardchoille> Vge: Did you perhaps move someting that kde needs in order to run?
<Biovore> NickPresta: true..  But there needs be a overhaul of whats underneather for that to work well..
<Wiggles> Is there anywhere that i can download drivers or something?
<NickPresta> Biovore, I agree.
<ardchoille> Wiggles: drivers for what?
<Biovore> Wiggles: most of the stuff that supported.. is included in the kernel allready..
<Wiggles> ardchoille, a wireless card
<Biovore> ndiswrapper?
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vge> ardchoille: i didint delete any partitions if thats what your asking
<Wiggles> Biovore, it works with Vista, but not Kubuntu
* Biovore hates ndis with a passion..
<kaminix> alex@Hasokon:~/Desktop/wondershaper-1.1a$ sudo sh wshaper
<kaminix> Illegal "rate"
<kaminix> Illegal "rate"
<kaminix> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<kaminix> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<ardchoille> Vge: Did you move $HOME or ~/.kde ?
<kaminix> What do I do with that?
<Vge> ardchoille: home seems to work fine (atleast the variable points to correct location)
<cristi> Cristi_high
<kaminix> Someone! wondershaper says illegal rate and RTNETLINK answers illegal argument!
<Vge> ardchoille: atleast in /etc/fstab the partitions are in order
<ardchoille> Vge: Well, something seems to have changed regarding kde..
<cristi> hey uhm, i can't get the resolution biger than 800x600 can someone help me..?
<NickPresta> !resolution | cristi
<ubotu> cristi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille> Vge: Go to ctrl+alt+f1 and do: ls -la .{ICE,X}authority    <-- see who owns those files
<Wiggles> How can I find out what wireless card I have?
<Vge> me
<ardchoille> Vge: Ok, good.
<Vge> maybe xorg is out of order
<Vge> ?
<ardchoille> Vge: I had you do that because using sudo with gui apps can change the ownership of one or both of those files to root, preventing you from logging in
<ardchoille> Vge: IF xorg were hosed, you wouldn't get the kdm login screen (x is indeed running at that screen.
<Vge> true
<ardchoille> I'm thinking kde can't find some files it needs.
<Vge> hmm. where should i find kde startlogs?
<Vge> var/logs?
<ardchoille> But, the only problem I've ever had in kubuntu is chaning the menu icon, so I don't know how to troubleshoot lots of problems.
<ardchoille> Vge: I would look in /var/log/*  yes
<level1> Hi, ifconfig does not return the correct ip address for my computer, because I am behind a router.  Is there another way to find out my ip?
<ardchoille> level1: http://www.whatismyipaddress.com  ?
<kaminix> 8 kilobit = 8 KB?
<ardchoille> bit ~= byte
<ardchoille> !=
<kaminix> Oh, I mean 8 kilobit = 1 KB?
<ardchoille> That sounds reasonable
<Firekill> hi
<Firekill> i need help with install vmware server
<ociel> necesito ayuda
<kaminix> Then this should practically set my downspeed to unlimited and upspeed to 100?
<kaminix> alex@Hasokon:~/Desktop/wondershaper-1.0$ sudo wondershaper ra0 100000 800
<ardchoille> !es | ociel
<ubotu> ociel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kaminix> Hrm... no matter how much I change it the upload stays around 60KBps
<florent_g> ola:)
<cristi> can someone help me with the compiz fusion intallation?
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kaminix> I suppose it's not normal for wondershaper to give fluctuating connections?
<Biovore> no all rate limiting will give fluxuating rates
<kaminix> KTorrent did 80 constantly when I limited it to 80 :(
<kaminix> How do I turn shaping off?
<kaminix> Just set it unreasonably high?
<btsai> usually 0 is off
<kaminix> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<btsai> oo this is wondershaper
<btsai> not within bittorrent XD
<btsai> sorry, no idea then
<Biovore> yeah.. Bittorrents uses UDP..  most rate limiting in done on TCP..
<Biovore> you'll have to use QOS to limit that probably..
<Biovore> with a protocal match mark
<kaminix>        wondershaper clear [ interface ] 
<kaminix>               Removes all traffic shaping from that interface
<kaminix> There :)
<kaminix> Sounds hard :s
<Vge> ardchoille: "error in locking autority file /home/me/.Xauthority" Rings any bells?
<ardchoille> Vge: yes, who owns that file and what are its perms?
<ardchoille> Vge: Been using sudo with gui apps?
<BetuBuntu> hi everyone
<Vge> ardchoille: no, iw not been using gui tools with sudo, ill check the premissions
<kondeDrakul> anyone use modem usb SPEEDSTREAM?
<aaron> raise your hand if you use torrents....
<Vge> _()/
<ardchoille> lol
<aaron> lol. nice.
<aaron> if i use a windows torrent client. i can download things at lets say, 50kb per second. I can load the same torrent into my linux machine, using ktorrent, or utorrent(wine) or in azureus and get 4 or 5k per second.
* pompel is running kubuntu 7.04 and having trouble getting support for mp3 and wma work....tried clicking on the "install mp3 support" in amarok, but that one crashes...tried installing ubuntu's restricted format package, but that doesn't seem to work either...anyone here familiar with the problem?
<jhutchins> aaron: Interesting.
<jhutchins> aaron: what about bittorrent?
* pompel is still a linux newbie
<guhhh> anyone knows a good article explaining how postfix amavis, clamavis and spamassassin integration works?
<aaron> i don't think it has anything to do iwth the client.
* trekdann1 tells pomple to install libxine-extracodecs
<aaron> pompel: www.getautomatix.com
<ardchoille> !automatix | pompel
<ubotu> pompel: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ardchoille> aaron: Please don't recommend automatix here.
<aaron> ok
<trekdann1> no automatix god damit
<pompel> oh...ok...no automatix..
<trekdann1> just do "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<vip3rousmango> stay away!
<aaron> pompel: the software that I am not allowed to mention has worked well for ME. and MY systems that I've got running ubuntu. which is currently 4.
<trekdann1> in a console
<ardchoille> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jhutchins> aaron: Too many people have come here with help for systems that got trashed by it.
<ubuntu__> I think I downloaded Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 4. How do I check? Why isn't KDE 4 included with this tribe?
<trekdann1> aaron: lol "the software who cannot be named"
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: lsb_release -a
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: This is kubuntu support, for testing please see #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu__> hum, says 7.10
<ubuntu__> should it be #kubuntu+1 in my case?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Nope, combined.
<ubuntu__> ok
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Remember, you are testing, do not expect the software to work.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Good point
<jhutchins> I mean, it _might_, just don't expect it to!
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, I'm afraid there are  unofficial ,but kubuntu friendly sites that recomend automatix... they mean well but are terribly misguided
<trekdann1> hmm my friend installed his first ubuntu today... he did install automatix .. and it broke ofc
<aaron> google firefox browser sync needs some work..
<ubuntu__> Everything works so far. and I don't mind some broken thing. :D
<trekdann1> for real
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: The point in running it though is to find the broken things so that they can be fixed.
<ubuntu__> I can bug submit can't I? :D
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: You are expected to.
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: Of course :)
<ubuntu__> "Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc " I don't know the first part, but I can bug report.
<trekdann1> hmm never hurt to try i suppose
<ubuntu__> yea, i have a box on my network i backed up the measly 5 gigs of important things
<pompel> trekdann1: works like a charm...thank you :)
<trekdann1> pompel: and no automatix! yeah!! :P
<cristi> i need help with installing flash player ... i have an error
<ardchoille> pompel: That was the "proper" way to do it ;)
<ubuntu__> (whats wrong with automatix, i never used it but i know its some like auto installer for common packages?)
<ardchoille> ubuntu__:  http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<trekdann1> cristi: are you using the official adobe installer?
<trekdann1> capiira: or repo?
<Karti> Hi,all - or should I say my favourite script helpers ;)
<kaminix> If I resample (I think it's called? recompressing a 320kbps mp3 to 196kbps), will it be any good or will it be the same as compressing it to ogg?
<pompel> k...i'm off again...thanks again for the help
<capiira> ?
<ardchoille> capiira: I think he got bit by tab completion, lol
<capiira> hehe
<Vge> ardchoille: i got the problem, the home partition was too full to open, i resized the parition to be too little for X to start
<trekdann1> capiira: sorry woops
<trekdann1> kaminix: re-coding is generally not worth it IIRC
<ardchoille> Vge: That would be a kde problem, not an xorg problem, since x is indeed running at the kdm login screen. But, that would prevent kde from starting.
<Karti> looking at backing up a tar file on a Sunday only and I believe that using an If statement with (date %u = 7) would work best, any pointers would be welcome and mostly appreciated :)
<kaminix> trekdann1: I will get quality loss except the one I wished for?
<trekdann1> kaminix: yeah i think so
<kaminix> k.
<trekdann1> kaminix: better off storing the mp3 in a ogg, but i doubt there will be any significant size difference
<kaminix> Storing mp3 in an ogg? :s
<trekdann1> yea that's kinda pointless too but i thought you wanted it in an ogg
<ardchoille> Karti: I use a cronjob to run tar to backup my $HOME. Maybe that would suffice?
<Karti> ardchoille: its part of a cron job, and once the script is complete, if its sunday it nacks up to my network drive. So I have weekday backups to a USB drive and weekly to a network
<jhutchins> mp3 to ogg will result in significant quality loss because of the different sampling technique.
<aaron> how useable is the current beta of kde4?
<Karti> backs up even!
<trekdann1> jhutchins: hmm sorry i was thinking he wanted to store mp3 files in a ogg-continer
<jhutchins> aaron:Very useful if you want to find and report bugs!
<ardchoille> Karti: Sounds good.
<aaron> heh. for reals though.
<aaron> I can't even get it installed.
<aaron> :)
<Karti> yeah....lol if I can get the Sunday bit to work
<jhutchins> Then again, if he's going mp3@ 320 -> mp3 @ 198, going to ogg @ 198 might be better.  Probably not.
<aaron> is someone trying to make a backup?
<aaron> i have a sweet script for that
<trekdann1> jhutchins: hmm why's that?
<ardchoille> aaron: Can you post it to pastebin?
<trekdann1> jhutchins: because ogg is more efficient than mp3
<Karti> aaron: I am tying to use an if statement to backup only on a sunday
<trekdann1> jhutchins: ?
<jhutchins> trekdann1: They both discard some of the sound, but they do it differently, so if you translate from one to the other you loose BOTH parts of the sound.
<trekdann1> jhutchins: hmm yeah
<jhutchins> Whereas if you go to heavier compression, you just loose _more_ of the same parts.
<aaron> Karti: odd.
<Karti> aaron: ?
<aaron> can't cron just run it on sundays?
<ardchoille> aaron , Karti yes, cron can be set to run a script only on Sunday's
<trekdann1> jhutchins: hmm if you go from mp3 @ 320 -> mp3 @ 192 isn't the whole thing resampled ?
<Karti> aaron: I have a single backup script that runs every two days to a backup usb drive, but in the script if it is sunday, it will also backup to a network drive
#kubuntu 2008-08-11
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys ivegot a sudden problem
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> can someone help me right away?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i plugged an hard disk to watch a movies
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> first it doesnt let me download any file from this hard disk
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> second i was watching the movie from the hard disk and at some point it just stopped and didnt go ahead
<ForgeAus> back... (ForgeAus here)
<ForgeAus> anyway... I think my grub is fixed, but it doesn't load my fstab :( can I just replace that ugly UUID with /dev/sdb2?
<ForgeAus> it doesn't want to mount it
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  yes you can replace uuid with  the actual device
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> Dr_willis: could you help me?
<Dr_willis> of course if you mvoe drive around a lot - this can cause issues...
<kitty_> whats the problem strawberry?
<ForgeAus> so this should be the fstab line?
<ForgeAus> /dev/sdb2 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ForgeAus> (stupid linux filesystems starting with the command character :) lol
<ForgeAus> (note that was a joke not so much a complaint)
<kitty_> close enough, but is ro right?
<ForgeAus> hehe just that in IRC it thinks a line starting with / is a command hehe
<ForgeAus> kitty READ it...
<ForgeAus> it doesn't just say ro it says errors=remount-ro
<kitty_> yeah it is, nm
<ForgeAus> (ie if it can't mount it rw, and causes an error, then mounti t ro mode? thats what I'm interpretting it as anyway)
<kitty_> yeah
<ForgeAus> although I was at first suspicious like you since my initial problem was the whole unable to write to that ICE thingy
<ForgeAus> so I think if anything I'm likely back to where I began if this doesn't work
<ForgeAus> guess its time to try again
<kitty_> have you tried unmounting then remounting it with just mount /dev/sdb2 ?
<ForgeAus> uh you mean from the live CD or from the HDD?
<kitty_> oh
<ForgeAus> can't do that from HDD coz / is on it, no way to unmount right?
<ForgeAus> from the live CD I can mount it rw now
<ForgeAus> not sure why that wasn't working earlier it just decided to give me a break
<kitty_> wasn't sure if you were chroot or something, i'll try to read better next time
<ForgeAus> so you think retry it? or any better suggestions?
<kitty_> try it in chroot and see if it'll mount
<kitty_> and be r/w
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about chroot what do I do again?
<ForgeAus> chroot /dev/sdb2/ (since thats where the root is)
<ForgeAus> ???
<kitty_> chroot /media/whereitsat/ bash ?
<ForgeAus> uh ok
<kitty_> you'll beable to tell right away if you have r/w access to it as root then
<ForgeAus> uh what am I meant to do here? seems to be working
<ForgeAus> definitely the right filesystem
<ForgeAus> what do you mean I already had rw access to it from the liveCD tho
<ForgeAus> hows that prove anything?
<kitty_> try it with a reboot then
<ForgeAus> ok thx for ur help :)
<ForgeAus> much more cushy in chroot since I have mc to use :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> anybody can help? im getting crazy
<ForgeAus> wait options = defaults, what if defaults=ro?
<ForgeAus> strawberry, if you don't ask what your problem is how can anyone answer that?
<Dr_willis> mc is a top 10 item - of things i always install on a clean install
<Dr_willis> I belive strawbeRRy_fieLd  has issues with automounting of external hard drives... I just alwyas mount the things manually... because im hard-kore. :)
<ForgeAus> Drwillis, thats great, but running from a liveCD is a different story hehe imho it should already have been on there :)
<jose__> what is mc?
<ForgeAus> jose midnight commander
<ForgeAus> (like the dos  program norton commander)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i like to remaster the livecd's to incluide mc. :)
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<jose__> ah ok, mc
<ForgeAus> hehe lol dr willis :)
<jose__> !info mc
<ForgeAus> out of curiousity whast the other 9?
<Dr_willis> You can even set up mc, to run from a xterm, or console,  to launch apps for file types like the normal filemanager does.
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  short list... vim-full, mc,  unp, screen, sshserver,    and a few otehr tools.
<Dr_willis> I got a script i made that apt-get installs a few dozen+ things. :)
<jose__> Ive just installed kubuntu 8.04.1, anybody knows if it is worth to get KDE4?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> Dr_willis: i think you are right, can u help please?
<Dr_willis> strawbeRRy_fieLd, if its a ntfs filesystem. it could be the drive is flagged as being needing chedked.. or some other issue. this is why i always mount things manually. to see any error messages.
<iCEifer> hello, anyone here use audacity? I cannot record from the output from my sound card. I can't see "mix" of any kind under kmix either and selecting various inputs & outputs in audacity doesn't work?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i plugged this external hard disk, and kubuntu first saw it but when i try to copy a movie from the hard disk to my hard disk it does it for a bit and then it stops telling me it's impossible to read
<Dr_willis> strawbeRRy_fieLd,  so the top Question is - what 'filesystem' is the external drive.
<ForgeAus> external USB I havn't got any experience with... I would have thought it was a /dev/ somewhere along the line
<Dr_willis> strawbeRRy_fieLd,  that sounds like the drive may be going bad.. or some odd usb disconnexct issue
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i think its a ntfs
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> can u help me in mounting it manually?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' will show all drives seen by the system. 'dmesg' will give any error messages about that disk also.
<ForgeAus> strawberry then fusemount it :)
<Dr_willis> You need to learn its filesystem and its exact device
<Dr_willis> since its working.. then quit.. thats not a good sign.
<ForgeAus> dr willis, in fstab what sets default options (ermwhat I mean is how can I tell if default options = rw?)
<Dr_willis> rw should be default for most filesystems ForgeAus
<Dr_willis> the man pages for mount and fstab. have secific sections for different filesystems.
<ForgeAus> previously I just had defaults (but I don't think it was mounting in r/w mode since kdm couldn't write to some .ICE file thingy
<Dr_willis> ntfs is a noteable exceptipn to this. :)
<ForgeAus> its ext3
<ForgeAus> yeah thats what worries me
<Dr_willis> with ext3. defaults are RW/ its very likely its the specific permissions of the file/dir in question thats the problem
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36332/
<ForgeAus> I would have expected default to be rw too
<ForgeAus> :(
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36333/
<ForgeAus> ok crossing fingers and rebooting, hopefully will be back from within HHD kubuntu instead of liveCD!
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this are my pastebins, could u red them and tell me what i have to do? thank u
<Dr_willis> strawbeRRy_fieLd,  well that narrows it down a bit.. but we still cant tell which one is the external drive.  looks like you got 3 identically sized drives. (320gb) a 1 gb, and a 73gb
<Dr_willis> I would guess that /dev/sde1 is the external drives filesystem.. unless you got more then 1 external hard drive
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes it is that one
<Dr_willis> you could mount the thign manually with the following commands... (i gotta look them up)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright
<ImpButters> Could anyone give me a hint on how to add group permission to a folder? I keep checking the manual but all I'm getting is chgrp, unsure if that is the command I'm after
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/sde1
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde1 /media/sde1
<kitty_> its chown
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ive done it and nothing happened in the terminal, does it mean it mounted it?
<kitty_> impbutters chown -r
<kitty_> you can have multiple groups iirc
<Dr_willis> It means  you jumpped the gun.. :) the mountpoint MUST exist first.. then the 2nd command mounts it...
<Guest81261> hotmail.com
<Dr_willis> strawbeRRy_fieLd,  i am basicaly rephrasing the info at http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g if you want to bookmark/read that site for future referance
<ImpButters> Thank you kitty_, what if I want several groups as owners? Any other parameters to chown?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the thing is thanks to your commands it made mount it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but as it happened before when i try to copy the file/movie it lets me copy it till a certain amount of bytes but then it stops
<kitty_> use the -reference=RFILE option
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and it says "cant read from the file"
<kitty_> its explained better in the manual (man chown)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont get it
<kitty_> you could always try the right click in nautilus and properties it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i use kubuntu
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i have dolphin
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> not nautilus
<ryansmith> I can't seem to create users using Kuser  and the new KDE 4.1 packages. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<ryansmith> I can launch it and it looks like it goes through the process okay
<ryansmith> but nothing gets saved
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright thank you guys for ur help
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ill leave it for now
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> bye
<eagles0513875> how to i flush dns
<Dr_willis> Jiggle the Handel?
<Dr_willis> :P
<eagles0513875> how do i flush dns
<eagles0513875> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<mani213> yo how do i fix my resolution
<mani213> the picture doesnt fix properly on my monitor
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> For most of my machines. I have to install the proper nvidia drivers.. then the system starts using the proper monitor res.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: how do i clear my dns cache
<Dr_willis> would someone care to check at the following site and see if the video plays for them in firefox (or other browsers) it was working the other day.. and stopped working yesterday for me   http://www.cbs.com/classics/star_trek/video/video.php?cid=649539296&pid=g0LIkE6vpnuKMFZKCrJySZH_LFIlCNV2&play=true
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  no idea. I rarely have to mess with the dns stuff I dont recall ever chearing the dns cache
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  a fast google search for 'clear dns cache linux' gives  http://www.techiecorner.com/35/how-to-flush-dns-cache-in-linux-windows-mac/
<eagles0513875> thing is im not able to get to my routers web interface and im wired to it
<ForgeAus> back again
<ForgeAus> tried a few things nothing worked, getting KDM but can't log in
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  ive seen some flakey routers in the past.. try poweringoff the router/back on.
<ForgeAus> still gives me: no write access to: /home/spike/.ICEauthority
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  or /etc/init.d/network restart  pashaps
<nejode> ForgeAus: did you run an fsck on your / directory?
<eagles0513875> that restarts the network
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  yes it does...
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: this is a linksys router
<ForgeAus> uh guess I should
<ForgeAus> you mean reboot from live CD again?
<eagles0513875> i was told by guys at linksys themselves tha ti need a firmware upgrade thing is i cant get to webinterface
<nejode> yes, and run fsck.ext3 /dev/sXX
<ForgeAus> :( ext3 seems flakey :(...
<ForgeAus> if thats whats wrong with it
<Dr_willis> Ive had MUCH more problems with ntfs/vfat then i have with ext2/3
<ForgeAus> hehe you might but I havn't
<nejode> ..if there are any inode errors it will remount ro
<Dr_willis> You did try just removing the .ICE* file if you can?
<Dr_willis> remounting RO if errors are found.. is a very 'good' idea. :)   if you value the rest of the data
<ForgeAus> dr willis will try taht next, fsck first
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  gee.. that would of ben the first thing id' tried. :P
<ForgeAus> (can't too 10 things at once unfortunately
<ForgeAus> (not yet as far as multi-tasking environment)
<ForgeAus> fsck takes lotsa time
<ForgeAus> and its annoying having to to begin with
<Dr_willis> ls -al .ICEauthority
<Dr_willis> -rw------- 1 willis willis 7419 2008-08-10 07:14 .ICEauthority
<Dr_willis> fscking my 500gb hd takes about 4 min perhaps...
<Dr_willis> 'formating' a 500gb hd under windows... for the first tiem.. now that takes a lot of time.. :)
<Dr_willis> ext2/3 formating same drive takes just a min or 2. vs a hr or 2 :P
<nejode> eagles0513875: that usually happens when there's problems with the dhcp server and your machine's IP is in another range as your router
<ForgeAus> uh fsck just come back clean
<ForgeAus> it didn't even seemt o do a scan
<ForgeAus> as for .ice authority mounting it now to check
<Dr_willis> it has force options.. I would try deleting that .ICE* file now. to see if you can
<mani213> man it doesnt work
<mani213> my monitors more messed up
<mani213> now
<mani213> i see half of the screen
<mani213> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<mani213> i type that right?
<inbitado34> how do i add a folder as a plasmoid in the kde 4.1 desktop ?
<ForgeAus> uh its root root not user user
<ForgeAus> should the perms for .ICEauthority be the user or the root?
<ForgeAus> (I still think the disk is mounted readonly)
<ForgeAus> coz kdm is meant to run as root right?
<nejode> .ICEauthority should be owned by the user, but even so... what does that have to do with it getting mounted ro?
<ForgeAus> ok I'll chown it?
<lunch> in dhcp3 server, how to kill leased ips without restarting dhcp server?
<nejode> mine> -rw-------   1 nelson nelson     1528 2008-08-10 16:10 .ICEauthority
<ForgeAus> grrr now it won't let me chroot :(
<nejode> of course, it's ro
<Dr_willis> why do you need to chroot? You can just mount the filesystem, and delete the file
<ForgeAus> what should have done that?
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> well its done now
<ForgeAus> the chown seems to have worked :) all fixed
<ForgeAus> at least its logging in
<_tonehog> anyone have experience with Amarok's Last.FM features? I have some questions about it.
<mathieu__> .
<metalman> how use the update icon
<coreymon77> ..
<coreymon77> click on it
<metalman> cant find it
<coreymon77> then there is nothing to update
<metalman> the icon was thare but i cancel it now i cant find it
<MermaidMan> is kubuntu changing release schedals?
<Dr_willis> not that i have heard. but Kubuntu does seem to be a bit more flexiable then Ubuntu
<MermaidMan> hmm
<MermaidMan> Im torn bewteen gnome and kde
<Dr_willis> theres no 'or' :) you can have both on the same system
<Dr_willis> use what you like. Mixx and match.. change every other day
<MermaidMan> is kde 4.1 in backports or only launchpad
<Dr_willis> Not in backports yet I think.
<Dr_willis> check the kde4.1 channel
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MermaidMan> k
<MermaidMan> so what does it mean kubuntu is built off of ubuntu?
<MermaidMan> Just the kernel?
<Dr_willis> The core of 'kubuntu' and 'ubuntu' are the same.. the desktop default is the main differance
<Dr_willis> and a few other little default/installed apps.
<concernedcitizen> hey guys, which packages have the xorg headers?
<oakbox> hi all, Im having some bad problems with grub and a duel boot xp and ubuntu can anyone spare some time?
<oakbox> currently working off a live CD and need to get at least windows booting again :(
<K`zan> Anyone know of something that will import the output from iptables-save and let you work with it.  fwbuilder does but the file I am trying to import has multiple rules and it doesn't support that :-9.
<Dr_willis> I thought iptables-save just generated a bunch of command lines you could edit with any editor.
<K`zan> Heh, that assumes on has a clue :).
<K`zan> I've been using ipkungfu which has worked perfectly for me for some years now.  Planning on dropping the PC server and going to a linux applience running OPENWRT.
<Dr_willis> I dont even have any iptables rules. :) to play with
<geek_> K`zan: good idea, for just routing a linux appliance uses less power ;p
<K`zan> used iptables-save to get them out (about 10K worth) and openwrt runs iptables/
<concernedcitizen> which package should I install to get xorg headers?
<K`zan> Yep, been running tomato for some time but my wireless guru recommended the freewrt.
<Dr_willis> 10K ? thats quite a few rules aint it.
<K`zan> Yep, but the firewall does everything I want / need very easily with ipkungfu.  Whatever it does it makes me happy :)
<Dr_willis> concernedcitizen,  a 'apt-cache search xorg | grep dev' has a lot of possibliities.. one which stands out is.....
<Dr_willis> xserver-xorg-dev - X.Org X server -- development files
<iCEifer> anyone here use audacity?
<concernedcitizen> ah thanks, I was always wondering how to search through a repos.
<Dr_willis> grep is our friend. :)
<concernedcitizen> no, I didn't know the command apt-cache exist :P
<concernedcitizen> oh one more thing, is it possible to get the kubuntu sound system to use xine?
<concernedcitizen> I'm using an external DAC, and for some reason, it just won't work for system sounds
<K`zan> kmyfirewall is a no go...
<concernedcitizen> and my Kaffine Player can output it fine
<Jucato> !info kde-style-lipstik | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: kde-style-lipstik (source: kde-style-lipstik): Lipstik style for KDE3. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Dr_willis> !apt | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> Time to read the apt-get manual. :)
<Jucato> concernedcitizen: you don't need to compile lipstik. just install it
<concernedcitizen> I was trying to search for it the whole day and I couldn't find it on apt-get
<concernedcitizen> probably cos I didn't know how to list
<concernedcitizen> but its cool now, installed.
<Dr_willis> in the kde file manager use ' apt://' aslso for a gui. :)
<Dr_willis> or was it apt:\\
<Jucato> apt:/
<Dr_willis> or apt:/  i forget.. :)
<Dr_willis> or apt:////////////////////////////////////////////////\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<Dr_willis> :P
<concernedcitizen> I used to apt-installer, but it didn't list it
<concernedcitizen> when I put lipstik or even xorg-headers (for the headers)
<Dr_willis> never heard of 'apt-installer'
<Jucato> you mean adept installer (Add/Remove Programs)
<concernedcitizen> adept ;p
<Jucato> Add/Remove doesn't really list everything. you have to use Adept Manager if you want that
<lovely> anyone else having issues with amarok after going to hardy?
<concernedcitizen> okay now that lipstik's installed, I hope you bear with me this really stupid question
<concernedcitizen> how do I get the theme to run ;p
<Jucato> System Settings -> Appearance -> Style
<Dr_willis> its not a theme i think its just a window decorator.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: widget style
<Dr_willis> a 'theme' just defines what parts to use. which are the icon set, colors, widget style, and window decorator. (i think thats right)
<Jucato> concernedcitizen: it's not a complete theme. it just changes how widgets (buttons, scrollbars, tabs, etc) look
<Dr_willis> I think the term 'theme' gets tossed aroudn wayyyyy too much :) heh
<Jucato> Dr_willis: doesn't help that kde-look labels it as Theme/Style for KDE
<concernedcitizen> arghhhh
<lovely> ooooook does someone know if the amarok site is #amarok?
<concernedcitizen> so now I need to get a lipstik theme?
<Dr_willis> There is no 'theme' - it one part of what could be a thme.
<Jucato> !changethemes | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<lovely> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Jucato> lovely: it's the amarok channel. the amarok site is http://amarok.kde.org :)
<Dr_willis> unless of course someone made a companion icon set, and widget, decoration packages. to go with it all
<lovely> Jucato: thanks I belive it is the channel I am looking for
<fR0StY> anyone know about xrdp?
<Dr_willis> !xrdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrdp
<mase_work> fR0StY: is it an alternate to krdc ?
<utilisateur_> good night
<utilisateur_> you are here too
<fR0StY> um im not sure
<fR0StY> i just installed kubuntu
<fR0StY> and i wanted a remote setup so i can learn linux
<fR0StY> but i didnt want to install any software on my windows computer
<fR0StY> and xrdp is the only thing that uses ms's rdp
<Dr_willis> If you want a remote desktop. You can use vnc and its web interface to get to a vncserver/display on the linux box.. but that will be slow
<Dr_willis> Not sure if the built in kde 'share the desktop' feature uses rdp or not. I never use it.
<mase_work> fR0StY: yeh vnc is probably the easiest or if you need really high performance then nx is the way to go
<fR0StY> yah i dont think it does.
<mase_work> but i doubt windows will support that out hte box
<Dr_willis> windows dont support much out of the box. :P
<fR0StY> lol
<mase_work> heh true
<Dr_willis> another thing to consider.. is this a local lan connection? or over the itnernet?
<fR0StY> local
<Dr_willis> You may want to check out xming, and enable xdmcp to allow you to run Linux apps and have them appear on the windows desktop.
<Dr_willis> but vnc will be easier to get going
<mase_work> fR0StY: so the default remote desktop client doesn't support VNC at all ?
<fR0StY> you mean the windows? one?
<mase_work> i guess, which ever one you have
<fR0StY> windows uses RDP
<Dr_willis> windows dosent support vnc as far as i know.
<fR0StY> yah it doesnt
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kuubntu ones support both I think. but i never use rdp
<fR0StY> i mean i can install it
<mase_work> yeh i use an rdp client to get to a testing machine here with krdc
<fR0StY> how to i check with kubuntu or Enable the desktop thing
<mase_work> fR0StY: i don't think there would be an rdp server under linux. There is no point, vnc is available and everywhere otherwise if you need performance NX is much better than RDP
<fR0StY> but is vnc enabled by default?
<mase_work> fR0StY: server you mean ?
<fR0StY> no this kubuntu that im running
<mase_work> i understand that
<mase_work> but do you mean the vnc server or the vnc client ?
<oakbox> Hi all, I get Error 5 on my grub loader, what do i do to fix it?
<fR0StY> server
<sgallinger> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mase_work> fR0StY: no it won't be enaled by default, however in kcontrol you can invite others to control your desktop, which will enable it
<fR0StY> sorry im brand new to linux
<mase_work> fR0StY: thats fine. its not really any different to RDP, just a different protocol
<mase_work> the architecture is the same though
<fR0StY> i guess im just tryin to get xrdp to install but when i run the make command it gives me errors lol
<vbmaster> hi
<mase_work> fR0StY: how are you installing it ?
<mase_work> fR0StY: is it not in the apt repository ?
<fR0StY> im not sure mase
<fR0StY> lol
<nejode> oakbox: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081671.msg106228#msg106228 ... see reply #23
<fR0StY> funny thing is. im mcsa and i install a linux box and im totaly lost
<oakbox> thanks nejode
<fR0StY-afk> bah
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, I've known a MSCE who couldn't change his windows wallpaper.. So, I don't really view those qualifications that highly to be honest.
<fR0StY-afk> i got dc'ed
<fR0StY-afk> heh
<fR0StY-afk> thats funny
<mase_work> fR0StY: thats  ok, its just a different way of doing things. with Linux you don't need to go out and find programs to install
<fR0StY-afk> did i miss anything since i got dc'ed
<mase_work> they are all provided by the distro
<Ash-Fox> Except for commercial pay software.
<mase_work> so you should be able to use the GUI app or apt
<mase_work> yes except for non-free and/ or commercial software
<Ash-Fox> staroffice is a particular pain to install for novices, thankfully I wrote a little howto.
<fR0StY-afk> will i get kicked/banned if i past a url??
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, depends on the content.
<nejode> oakbox: you're welcome man, but Grub error 5 is a bad thing :-(
<fR0StY-afk> its just the xrdp site on sourceforge
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, I don't see why that would get you kicked.
<fR0StY-afk> i wanna see if somone could figured out what im doing wrong
<Ash-Fox> !xrdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrdp
<fR0StY-afk> http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<Ash-Fox> xrdp - Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server <- I see in the repositories.
<oakbox> nejode: im a sucker for bad things :)
<Ash-Fox> In universe.
<fR0StY-afk> whats the repositries?
<Ash-Fox> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, I suggest you read that :)
<fR0StY-afk> going that now
<fR0StY-afk> thanks for your patience
<fR0StY-afk> hey ash i brought up the list of all the things that are not installed  and xrdp isnt on my list
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, you didn't enable the universe repositories
<fR0StY-afk> oh
<sgallinger> hi, my computer is running near 100% memory usage because 64 is for my video, and I only have 512 max
<sgallinger> Kinfocenter says that most of the physical mem. is used for disk-cache
<sgallinger> 57%
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, there should be a check box in adpet -> manage repositories to enable them
<sgallinger> is 512 an ok amount, or should I try to lower the disk cache memory usage ?
<Ash-Fox> sgallinger, if you find your system is performing fine, there is no need to tweak it.
<sgallinger> it seems a little slow
<sgallinger> and I set up the radeon driver fine
<Ash-Fox> sgallinger, in all honesty, I would recommend you get more RAM.
<judgen> how do i replace utf-8 with iso-8859-1
<Ash-Fox> judgen, in what?
<mase_work> judgen: for what ?
<judgen> Ash-Fox: konversation
<Ash-Fox> judgen, sorry, I don't use konversation :<
<judgen> everything else works fine. just that i cant join any channels with any irc client atm that contains å,ä or ö
<nejode> sgallinger: don't lose sleep on that, disk cache is freed as needed, remember, free ram is wasted ram
<judgen> ther terminal based ones does not work either.
<sgallinger> ahh ok well Im just going to get more ram no probs
<sgallinger> 512 is not very much
<sgallinger> google earth is slow
<judgen> sgallinger: i remember when i thought 64kb or ram was huge =)
<sgallinger> yeah.. lol
<fR0StY> ash i dont see a checkbox in adpet
<sgallinger> Im just comparing this 3.06ghz p4 to my core2duo 2.4ghz with 2gb ram
<sgallinger> its like night and day
<sgallinger> cant believe I used to think this computer was fast
<judgen> yeah sometimes i compare my old atari800iXE to my 2xOpteron 275 with 16gb ram. the boot speed is faster on the Atari. hehe
<sgallinger> maybe it was because it only had windows XP on it at the time, now I have kubuntu installed
<sgallinger> it came with xp and the proper drivers, ect.
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, I don't know what to say. I see them just fine, http://ash-fox.quickfox.org/temp/adept-management-checkboxes
<fR0StY> oh yah ok i saw that and it was checked before i went in
<fR0StY> but i dont have xrdp in the list
<MermaidMan> will kubuntu ever be bloated as vista?
<mase_work> MermaidMan: probably
<mase_work> one day
<mase_work> :)
<MermaidMan> mase_work: maybe in 10 years when there will be like 128Bit cpus =D
<Ash-Fox> There are already 128bit CPUs.
<mase_work> MermaidMan: there already are
<MermaidMan> Mainstream cpus like AMD
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, with universe enabled, you should be able to find in adept now.
<MermaidMan> The playstation 2s cpu is 128bit the emotion engine
<Ash-Fox> MermaidMan, Intel makes some 128bit processors.
<fR0StY> i put in xrdp in the filter and nothing comes up
<Ash-Fox> As does IBM.
<mase_work> fR0StY: try doing this from the konsole sudo apt-get install xrdp :)
<mase_work> i know its not gui land, but its very simple to explain
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, not that won't work if you have adept running.
<Ash-Fox> *note
<fR0StY> says couldnt find package xrdp
<fR0StY> so i must not have it on here?
<judgen> MermaidMan: the first 64bit processor was introduced in 1961 =)
<mase_work> fR0StY: erm.. its not on your machine its in the repository
<mase_work> and it is there
<mase_work> amason@amason-desktop:~$ apt-cache search xrdp
<mase_work> xrdp - Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server
<Ash-Fox> I have a feeling he chose to ignore the update request from adept.
<Ash-Fox> Or he didn't tick the checkbox which I told him to.
<mase_work> ah yeh
<judgen> MermaidMan: IBM intriduced 370 wich is an 128bit cpu in 1970 allready
<fR0StY> like i said kubuntu was installed like 2 hrs ago
<fR0StY> so you want me to run updates?
<fR0StY> and then try?
<MermaidMan> judgen: cool
<fR0StY> which items on this list do i update Adept?
<fR0StY> Ash i did check the box
<fR0StY> xrdp isnt in that really long list
<fR0StY> so do i need to run updates?
<andy_> fux
<Ash-Fox> fR0StY, do a, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xrdp
<fR0StY> kk
<fR0StY> still telling me that it couldnt find package xrdp
<flaccid> fR0StY: universe repos must be enabled
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, he insists that he did enable it.
<flaccid> oops ok. fetch updates first then?
<flaccid> fR0StY: run apt-cache madison xrdp to see if its in your local list
<fR0StY> i opened the adept manager then clicked on adept>Manage Repos everything is checked under the tab Kubuntu Software
<fR0StY> including (universe) one
<DevilLord2k> I have a Quickcam pro4000 and i can't seem to get it to work.. help?
<fR0StY> Flaccid: apt-cache madison xrdp is that all i type in the terminal?
<flaccid> fR0StY: yeah
<flaccid> !webcam | DevilLord2k
<ubottu> DevilLord2k: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mase_work> DevilLord2k: i don't have one of those devices my self, but what are you trying  ? what have you done so far, which bit doesn't work
<fR0StY> flaccid it just returns the prompt doesnt give me a error or a message
<rodolfo> Una consulta
<flaccid> fR0StY: its not in your list then. sudo apt-get update and if its still not there, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<DevilLord2k> the pwc driver is loaded, but it's not creating a video dev
<flaccid> DevilLord2k: what does it say in dmesg when you load the pwc mod?
<DevilLord2k> [ 6977.297073] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3[ 6977.402536] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<DevilLord2k> that's what happends when i plug it in
<fR0StY> flaccid: when i type (pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list) in  the terminal it gives me a command not found
<mr---t-> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fR0StY> o
<flaccid> DevilLord2k: nah sudo rmmod pwc, then sudo modprobe pwc then check what is put in dmesg
<DevilLord2k> just hang on a sec. think i might have gotten it.. my computer guru with me is embarrassed he didnt think of this...
<fR0StY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36371/
<fR0StY> there yah go
<wishie> is KDE 3.5.x still going to be an option in Intepid when it comes out ? For the people that dont want to move to KDE 4.x yet ?
<DevilLord2k> flaccid: [ 7021.305153] Linux video capture interface: v2.00[ 7021.325395] pwc: Philips webcam module version 10.0.13 loaded.[ 7021.325399] pwc: Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.[ 7021.325401] pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,[ 7021.325403] pwc: the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-
<DevilLord2k> river Philips webcam
<flaccid> wishie: #ubuntu+1
<DevilLord2k> still doesnt work..
<MermaidMan> how do i get to Kmail?
<DevilLord2k> sorry for the long post.
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<flaccid> !info xrdp gutsy
<ubottu> Package xrdp does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> !info xrdp hardy
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 193 kB, installed size 688 kB
<flaccid> fR0StY: its not in gutsy.
<ForgeAus> I think http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives is out of date, I mean Xubuntu surely qualifies as Officially suported by now
<ForgeAus> Fluxbuntu and Elbuntu are two interesting ones to recognise tho :)
<fR0StY> ok so how hard would it be to install xrdp from the website or should i just upgrade my kubuntu?
<DevilLord2k> flaccid:  any ideas?
<flaccid> DevilLord2k: not yet
<flaccid> fR0StY: your choice
<DevilLord2k> flaccid:  any other info you need?
<flaccid> nope
<fR0StY> well can i upgrade from this install or do i need to get a updated iso? and start over?
<flaccid> !upgrade | fR0StY yes
<ubottu> fR0StY yes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<asobi> upgrade takes longer than install :/
<fR0StY> well being that im on dialup where the linux cpu is it is best to just download a iso when im at work?
<flaccid> fR0StY: yeah the dvd or alternate so you get the debs
<gecko_>  
<fR0StY> stick with kubuntu or go with ubuntu?
<flaccid> kubuntu of course :)
<fR0StY> hehe
<fR0StY> ok
<flaccid> fR0StY: are you on i386?
<fR0StY> yes
<flaccid> fR0StY: download the hardy deb and try to install it. it has minimal deps, you might be lucky: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/xrdp/download
<gecko_> flaccid: switched interfaces, this is DevilLord2k..
<concernedcitizen> hey guys, I'm having trouble configuring my external usb DAC (soundcard)
<concernedcitizen> I just cant seem to get the system to output through the usb
<concernedcitizen> instead of the onboard soundcard
<concernedcitizen> is there anything I should be doing?
<flaccid> ForgeAus: maybe try to let somenoe know about that derivatives page
<flaccid> !enter | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: is your driver for the card working?
<concernedcitizen> my apologies. Err, there's no drivers for it
<flaccid> ah i wouldn't expect it to work at all then :(
<concernedcitizen> errr, it did work for a while
<fR0StY> flaccid ok i installed it
<concernedcitizen> and then for some strange reason, it didn't work now.
<flaccid> fR0StY: cool
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: pastebin aplay -l
<fR0StY> woot xrdp is in my adept manager list now
<concernedcitizen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36373/
<fR0StY> flaccid now let me ask another stupid question heh... where do i go to configure it lol
<flaccid> fR0StY: i've never used it sorry
<flaccid> try the wiki and google (as always)
<concernedcitizen> it detects my usb audio
<fR0StY> yah im on google now
<concernedcitizen> just that I don't know how to configure the system to use it
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/
<flaccid> i'd make it default card then check kmix and alsamixer
<concernedcitizen> flaccid: thanks. I was quite looking forward not to reboot my system though :(
<flaccid> you need to reboot?
<concernedcitizen> the instructions said so
<flaccid> i guess they didn't know how to do it without rebooting or something
<bdizzle> quick question. In Adept, if you click on it to request a package to be installed, and it changes to a red "Break," what does that mean?
<flaccid> bdizzle: it means that installing it breaks the deps or something
<bdizzle> ...installing amarok breaks the dependencies?
<bdizzle> on a KDE system?
<flaccid> bdizzle: "Possible reasons are broken dependencies (a package on which it depends doesn't have a version available for download) or new dependencies (the package has come to depend on new packages since the last version)."
<bdizzle> hmm, okay
<flaccid> its usually related to badly maintained pkg or repos conflict
<flaccid> bdizzle: do the operation from konsole with apt-get and you will see what the problem is
<fR0StY> flaccid thanks so much for your time. i didnt get to configure it but i DID get it installed yay! but for now i off to bed
<flaccid> fR0StY: cool. yeah im sure there is lots on google and the xrdp homepage
<bdizzle> it claims package is not available, but it referred to by another package. Package amarok has no installation candidate
<flaccid> fR0StY: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<flaccid> bdizzle: apt-cache policy amarok (or apt-cache madison amarok)
<fR0StY> yah i think i have to edit files but im not sure how to start the service
<fR0StY> or whatever
<bdizzle> copy paste?
<flaccid> fR0StY: i can help later or now if you need
<flaccid> bdizzle: pastebin if you want both of those commands
<fR0StY> well if you have time i can do it now if you want
<flaccid> ok then i'll install it
<bdizzle> Installed: (none)    Candidate:  (none)   Version table: 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3+medibunty1 0   100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<flaccid> bdizzle: if you pastebin the whole of the two commands that will get closure for us
<bdizzle> yeah, the second command did nothing
<flaccid> fR0StY: i just installed it and it runs from installation, otherwise sudo /etc/init.d/xrdp start
<fR0StY> ok so how to i configure it
<fR0StY> hehe
<flaccid> fR0StY: config is in /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini and /etc/xrdp/sesman.ini
<bdizzle> if I remember correctly, I was having a lot of problems and probably broke a lot of dependencies, include KDE core
<MermaidMan> wats the dragons name?
<flaccid> bdizzle: something doesn't seem right
<flaccid> MermaidMan: konqi
<MermaidMan> lol
<bdizzle> I know, I've had problems with it since I did a fresh install
<bdizzle> and then started trying to get internet to work and had to install things from .deb files everywhere
<flaccid> why?
<bdizzle> um, remember a week ago I couldn't connect to the internet thanks to a java applet to install a windows program to authenticate to server?
<draik> Hello all
<draik> What app can I use to create an animation?
<draik> I have a few images (drawings) that I want to animate.
<bdizzle> yeah, well, I'm back on that desktop again, but I brought along my Linksys USB network adapter to get it to connect to the wireless network, which it did
<bdizzle> but now its just like, wow, how badly did I mess this up?
<MermaidMan> wats a good audio editior?
<flaccid> bdizzle: um i don't know what you have done to break 'stuff'. still im happy to help with specific questions
<flaccid> !info audacity | MermaidMan
<ubottu> mermaidman: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<bdizzle> okay, for example
<bdizzle> its running KDE 3.5, but there are some KDE4 programs scattered around that need the kde4libs. When I try to install it, it says "Break (install)"
<flaccid> bdizzle: yes, so this is why im waiting for your pastebin to help. pasting your sources is a good idea too
<bdizzle> yeah, I can't get onto IRC from that computer, so I'm having to copy paste it over
<bdizzle> okay, what did you want me to pastebin, and what is the link for it again?
<fR0StY> flaccid ok so now i got my windows rdp to connect to the linuxbox but it fails when i put my username and password in for the box or is this something i have to define in the ini files?
<flaccid> bdizzle: you could use pastebinit then
<flaccid> bdizzle: [13:35] <flaccid> bdizzle: apt-cache policy amarok (or apt-cache madison amarok)
<bdizzle> I thought I did. Hold on
<flaccid> fR0StY: looks like it yes. its a good idea to look at them
<bdizzle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36385/
<flaccid> bdizzle: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -b http://rafb.net/paste /etc/apt/sources.list  (for example)
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: what was the madison result?
<bdizzle_laptop> okay, um, that's not working
<bdizzle_desktop> okay, on the desktop now
<bdizzle_desktop> the madison?
<fR0StY> flaccid happen to know where the logs are?
<bdizzle_desktop> madison did nothing
<bdizzle_desktop> it just returned me back to the prompt
<fR0StY> said stoped because some error
<flaccid> bdizzle_desktop: [13:35] <flaccid> bdizzle: apt-cache policy amarok (or apt-cache madison amarok)
<flaccid> bdizzle_desktop: main repos is not enabled!
<flaccid> !info amarok | bdizzle_desktop amarok is in main..
<ubottu> bdizzle_desktop amarok is in main..: amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<flaccid> no wonder it breaks
<bdizzle_laptop> okay
<flaccid> fR0StY: i don't know
<bdizzle_laptop> alright, so adept isn't letting me update them. Time for command line
<bdizzle_laptop> um, walk me through that please?
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: goto adept and disable and the repos in manage repos. then go back to it and re-enable them
<kalorin_> anyone know how to make a panel in kde 4.1 go up and down the left side of the screen rather than right to left?
<flaccid> kalorin_: wrong channel, see topic
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: i mean disable all then re-enable
<bdizzle_laptop> yeah, adept is messed up on the repos
<bdizzle_laptop> its essentially showing me the sources.list file
<bdizzle_laptop> not the gui interface to be able to enable / disable
<flaccid> not sure what you mean
<gkffjcs> when using the locate command is there a way to specify that you only want to search a specific directory or part of the tree starting at a specific directory?
<flaccid> gkffjcs: i think so. see man locate (first couple of options should be relevant)
<bdizzle_laptop> you know when you click on manage repositories, the software sources box comes up with the tabs to select things?
<bdizzle_laptop> it doesn't give me that. It gives me essentially the sources.list file with the option of rightclick to enable / disable
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: which release is this?
<bdizzle_laptop> I think its 8.04.1
<bdizzle_laptop> how can I check to be sure?
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: lsb_release -a
<bdizzle_laptop> yeah, its 8.04.1
<flaccid> pastebin your sources.list and i wouldn't mind seeing a screenshot of this and also confirm your adept manager version
<bdizzle_laptop> hold on a moment, the connection is slow on the desktop and I have to somehow reconnect it to the server
<bdizzle_> okay, on the desktop now
<bdizzle_laptop> where is sources.list located? its been a while since I've had to play with it
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bdizzle_laptop> hold on
<bdizzle_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bdizzle_laptop> its trying to load the headers to fetch updates and its taking forever
<flaccid> can take a while yes and depend on the servers/mirros
<bdizzle_laptop> in the meantime, is there a way to just clone my kubuntu partition on my laptop and have it overwrite the kubuntu partition on my desktop?
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: yes but i don't feel comfortable in helping with that, its a bit ridiculous
<bdizzle_laptop> ah, okay
<bdizzle_laptop> does kubuntu have some sort of backup / restore program perhaps? or does it require that the files already be on the computer to be restored?
<TeslaTony> bdizzle_laptop: You can copy your home directory pretty easily, which will bring all the settings and program defaults, just not the programs or drivers
<flaccid> !backup | bdizzle_laptop
<ubottu> bdizzle_laptop: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<flaccid> imaging like that always is not a simple as it seems. /home is the only thing that is actually portable in that respect
<TeslaTony> bdizzle_laptop: I use SimpleBackup. It has a nice interface that works well for me
<bdizzle_laptop> ah, I need the programs and drivers as well
<Reformer81> Is there any way to create a screen cast recording beginning at the login screen?
<bunso> hi
<TeslaTony> bdizzle_laptop:  Your drivers won´t really port between the two computers right, though
<bdizzle_laptop> is APTonCD automated?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Reformer81: probably in a vm
<bdizzle_laptop> I think that caused a lot of the problems the first time around, that I was just randomly trying to go through everything and it messed things up
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: its always good to do things the 'right' way to avoid issues
<bdizzle_laptop> heh
<Reformer81> Daisuke_Laptop: Yeah, that's what I'm hearing in #Ubuntu as well.  I wanted to record Compiz too and that obviously doesn't work within a vm
<TeslaTony> bdizzle_laptop: What are you trying to do?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Reformer81: the main reason it would be an issue is the transition from gdm to your desktop environment
<Reformer81> Daisuke_Laptop: How about screen shots of the login screen then?  Probably again only possible through VM?
<bdizzle_laptop> my laptop is also running 8.04.1 and its stable
<bdizzle_laptop> my desktop is running 8.04.1 and is not stable, having lots of problems
<bdizzle_laptop> it would be really nice if I could just image my current hard drive, use a jump drive (2 GB) to copy everything over to my desktop, then reboot and hope everything works
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: i think you understand, but anyway. its much easier to just fix the sources.list and then go from there
<bdizzle_laptop> okay
<bdizzle_laptop> only I'm having problems connecting using firefox or konqueror to the pastebin because its is running the fetch updates for the first time on the desktop
<bdizzle_laptop> I've never seen the connection run this slow
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: use patebinit
<bdizzle_laptop> pastebininit?
<bdizzle_laptop> do I need sudo for that, as I've got adept running and can't quite get out of it
<flaccid> [13:52] <flaccid> bdizzle: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -b http://rafb.net/paste /etc/apt/sources.list  (for example)
<flaccid> well you need pastebinit installed. you can cancel adept
<MermaidMan> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<TeslaTony> If you cancel adept, does it delete the downloaded files?
<flaccid> nope
<TeslaTony> Okay, so it will cause delays, but nothing too serious
<bdizzle_laptop> gah, it claims that the package cannot be found
<bdizzle_laptop> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<TeslaTony> sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: universe needs to be enabled and obviously updates fetched for it..
<bdizzle_laptop> ...that's what I was doing and you told me to stop it
<flaccid> like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe restricted multiverse in the sources.list
<flaccid> i don't know the state of your apt ..
<bdizzle_laptop> yeah, okay
<bdizzle_laptop> running sudo apt-get update now
<bdizzle_laptop> its going to be a while
<flaccid> you know what you need to do at least now, gotta maybe wait for apt. sorry about that
<flaccid> yeah :( maybe you using a slow mirror or something
<bdizzle_laptop> in the meantime, I have a quick idea
<bdizzle_laptop> I need to copy over the home folder, with the exception of three or four folders that have very large files in them (research, movies, etc)
<TeslaTony> #flood
<TeslaTony> (they don mind flooding)
<Gutter_Rat> Hi all
<flaccid> bdizzle_laptop: use sftp or fish or whatever
<bdizzle_laptop> fish?
<bdizzle_laptop> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<bdizzle_laptop> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<flaccid> its a pseudo protocol ie. fish:// which piggy backs ssh
<flaccid> 'files over ssh'
<bdizzle_laptop> hmm
<bdizzle_laptop> you mean like scp?
<flaccid> of course you need openssh-server installed on the dest. machine
<flaccid> i guess you can say like scp. but scp is superior, a real protocol and not client dependent..
<bdizzle_laptop> ah
<Gutter_Rat> Anyone in here happen to have experience with Kubuntu and an ATI Radeon 1300 (It's actually a VisionTek 1300 PCI)?  It says that the ATI propriatary drivers are 'In use', and the GL screensavers look alright, but video in either VLC or Kaffine can only be played smoothly in the default window - attempts to go full screen result in VERY choppy performance/freezing of video.
<TeslaTony> Right now Iḿ having a slight problem with my keyboard layout. It seems the default uses deadkeys (so I have to double-tap some keys). How do I set the universal default as being deadkey-free? (do I not have deadkeys?)
<blistov> i installed ubuntu-desktop and configured gdm as the default login manager, but now my xsessions don't work automatically.
<blistov> so when i login, it just boots me to xterm and i can start gnome-session manually, and all is well.
<blistov> any idea's?
<flaccid> blistov: what is the session type selected from gdm ?
<blistov> gnome
<blistov> or kde
<blistov> or kde4
<blistov> all my xsessions were wiped out.
<blistov>  :)
<blistov> under gentoo, i can fix this. k/ubuntu, no idea.
<bdizzle> what is GRUB error 15?
<blistov> flaccid: idea's?
<flaccid> blistov: perhaps submit a bug or try #ubuntu
<flaccid> bdizzle: google shows that..
<bdizzle> sorry
<flaccid> file not found bdizzle
<bdizzle> yeah
<flaccid> bdizzle: run grub in konsole and issue find /grub/stage1
<bdizzle> hold on, basically it means it was a bad install, which I kinda figured since it told me that there was in I/O read error
<bdizzle> nea, with all the issues I'm having with it, I'm just doing a fresh install
<bdizzle> now I just have to make sure the disk isn't bad
<flaccid> bdizzle: if you have i/o error then that can usually be physical damage so you might need a new hard disk. this error however is usually about referring to the wrong location in grub's menu.lst
<bdizzle> um, I hope not, considering its a brand new 350 GB hard drive and I can't afford a new one
<bdizzle> and I was just running kubuntu off of it less than five minutes ago
<flaccid> you can also check the ata cable
<TeslaTony> If it´s new it should be warrantied
<bdizzle> eh, I think I got it in february or so
<bdizzle> wait, damn, february of last year
<bdizzle> it might be past the one year manufacturer's warranty
<bdizzle> let me hope it was just a bad install and try again
<bdizzle> otherwise, I need to find a way to either install grub to get to the windows partition and see what is going on, or somehow fix the MBR
<TeslaTony> Whoś the manufacturer?
<TeslaTony> bdizzle: A lot of manufacturers offer more than one year
<bdizzle> I forget to be honest
<flaccid> bdizzle: um i think you miss what i said. grub 15 is file not found. grub is installed fine and the mbr is fine as grub is running.
<bdizzle> what file not found though?
<TeslaTony> flaccid: You can reinstall grub from the liveCD, no?
<flaccid> usually the /boot files
<flaccid> TeslaTony: yeah
<TeslaTony> bdizzle? Try that first
<bdizzle> eh, too late
<bdizzle> I jumped the gun and am trying another reinstall
<bdizzle> right now its at 57% and still okay
<TeslaTony> Oh, then offer sacrifice to Cthulhu
<bdizzle> haha
<bdizzle> I might need to
<bdizzle> from konsole, how do I see how big my home directory is?
<thumper> can someone tell me why knotify4 is using 100% of one CPU? (Kubuntu 8.04 - KDE 4.1)
<flaccid> bdizzle: du -c ~
<flaccid> thumper: wrong chan see topic
<thumper> flaccid: sorry, thanks
<flaccid> np
<bdizzle> grr
<bdizzle> I need to somehow zip my home directory. Its too big by about 100 MB or so
<TeslaTony> tarball it
<bdizzle> how from command line?
<bdizzle> since not all the hidden files will show up via Dolphin
<TeslaTony> tar --h
<emma> If I am going to make a home partition, and I have 21 GB to work with, how much of that should I make home partition and how much for / ?
<bdizzle> ok
<flaccid> always lots on google :)
<anom01y> Jizz-fart: hey man hows it going ?
<anom01y> Jizz-fart: ?
<Gutter_Rat> is gnome/kde the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?  I've been looking at software and howto pages on the net and found more answers for 'kubuntu' queries in google tend to point to ubuntu pages and I don't want to hose my system by doing a kind of "I spoke spanish when my system was expecting Portugese" style error.
<anom01y> I use Kubunut it works great
<anom01y> never tried the Gnome
<bdizzle> that I know of, yes, that is the difference
<bdizzle> although many of the programs are cross-compatible to make a hybrid system
<anom01y> the ubuntu is pretty generic
<anom01y> you can get all the help you want for kubuntu there
<anom01y> er ubuntu site
<bdizzle> does anyone here have any experience with the Linksys WUSB54G wireless adapter?
<bdizzle> I'm using it on my desktop and the connection is slower than dial-up, despite it claiming that the bandwidth is at 1 MB / s
<flaccid> bdizzle: looks like bad reception or something
<bdizzle> its got two out of five bars on KNetwork
<flaccid> well limiting down to 1MB usually suggests problem with reception unless the AP is quite far away
<bdizzle> is the old 8.04 available online somewhere, or only 8.04.1?
<bdizzle> that .1 seems to be causing me problems
<flaccid> not sure, but i believe the problem is more likely the user :(
<bdizzle> as everything is breaking in dependencies on me whenever I try to install things
<bdizzle> gee, thanks
<flaccid> bdizzle: that is not normal
<flaccid> this is why main should be enabled in sources
<bdizzle> I think it is
<bdizzle> let me try to fetch updates, then see what is going on
<bdizzle> ugh
<abwhostw> hi can I ask
<abwhostw> question
<abwhostw> Change the Directory directive, replace <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/user/public_html/>
<abwhostw> how to do this steps
<flaccid> !ask | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaccid> abwhostw: with a text editor
<abwhostw> yeah
<abwhostw> and after
<bdizzle> okay, how do I get "tar" to work? I tried tar -h home.tar, as suggested
<needhelp> are there any company based apps for kubuntu to do an action eg: apt-get update, for a group of users like 10 pcs?
<flaccid> abwhostw: you do what it says
<abwhostw> like i want the localhost
<abwhostw> get to in
<flaccid> abwhostw: there is #apache if you need it or even #ubuntu-server . still its best to learn apache instead of asking questions like that
<needhelp> i wanna know if we can computer manage the pcs remotely (besides ssh in)
<bdizzle> it claims : "tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options"
<flaccid> needhelp: yes
<abwhostw> i know
<flaccid> bdizzle: lots on google on tar
<abwhostw> everything is working
<abwhostw> but question is
<abwhostw> <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/user/public_html/>
<abwhostw> how to realte ant change the directoru
<bdizzle> now I tried doing that, using the "-c" for create new, and now its saying tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<flaccid> abwhostw: i just answered that. please stop flooding
<needhelp> actually i have 6 users in my office using kubuntu :) what apps are good for maintaining their comps?
<flaccid> needhelp: maintain what exactly?
<flaccid> !vnc | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<scretch_>  hi.. how can i start this film? http://www.btmon.com/Video/Movies/The.Island.2005.DVDRip.XviD-KEG.torrent.html
<scretch_> strange files...
<needhelp> like updating their apt-get altogether instead of logging in one user at a time
<flaccid> needhelp: ah ok. im sure there are things out there for that, but i don't know about any sorry
<needhelp> like in some internet cafe, there are some billing/control software that automatically log in/out a pc from server
<needhelp> icic
<flaccid> try google and i guess #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server
<flaccid> and even #debian and ##linux heh
<flaccid> you can set up cron but i doubt that would be ideal
<needhelp> did a search on freshmeat.net on internet cafe..cool
<bdizzle> how do I get dolphin to show hidden files?
<flaccid> bdizzle: its in the view menu
<Taggnostr> hello
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Taggnostr> i plugged in the pc a sony digital camera but i don't know where to see its content
<flaccid> Taggnostr: storage media in konq/dolphin
<Taggnostr> from the KInfoCenter it detects it among the usb devices, it should be accessible as an external drive
<Taggnostr> there i can only see the hd, maybe i have to mount it?
<flaccid> Taggnostr: you can confirm that the fs is detected with sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> Taggnostr: hal should prompt you if you want to mount it
<Taggnostr> nothing appeared when i plugged in the camera
<Taggnostr> will sudo fdisk -l work or do i have to do something before?
<flaccid> Taggnostr: it will work. it only shows available parts/filesystems
<Taggnostr> i can only see sda1 2 and 3
<Taggnostr> my two partitions and the swap
<flaccid> maybe your camera doesn't support usb mass storage. check /var/log/messages and dmesg
<Taggnostr> there are some 'device not ready' errors
<flaccid> thats probably the problem
<flaccid> either there is something you have to do on the camera, or there is an issue or its not supported
<Taggnostr> http://dpaste.com/70633/
<Taggnostr> i'm running a 64bit os, could it be that the problem?
<flaccid> i/o errors suggest physical damage. you could try googling all these errors however
<Taggnostr> i could try it on another pc
<flaccid> yep
<Taggnostr> thanks anyway for the help
<flaccid> np
<Taggnostr> i hope the photos are ok
<abwhostw>  Permission denied
<abwhostw> and cmd show my
<abwhostw>  Permission denied
<flaccid> !sudo | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<psilocyde> hi im trying to get my videocard reslution up to 1600x1200 yet the monitor and display settings wont alow past 1280x1024
<flaccid> psilocyde: open ksystemlog and check the Xorg log .. it should say something
<flaccid> i gtg
<psilocyde> how to get to ksytemlog
<flaccid> psilocyde: alt+f2 and enter ksystemlog
<psilocyde> ty
<flaccid> if not install the package with the same name or just run kate /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look directly
 * flaccid runs off
<psilocyde> flaccid no Xorg that i can see
<psilocyde> filter Xorg and i get nothing
<psilocyde> anyone?
<psilocyde> linux rules
<psilocyde> and is ready for the desktop
<emma> Hey there. I just moved to Kubuntu. Could someone here give me some assistance or ideas on how to detect the wifi connection? I know it is possible because it worked in Ubuntu.
<faileas> emma: knetwork manager should handle that
<emma> It says there is no active network device.
<emma> So it is as if it does not even know that I have a wireless device for some reason.
<emma> But it did on Ubuntu so there is a way.
<faileas> hmm
 * faileas is trying to remember that command..
<faileas> LSPCI ?
<faileas> er lspci even
<emma> okay I'll check out lspci
<emma> It says, "Network Controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<psilocyde> figured it out for myself, thanks anyway
<Z4ndX> does any know how to make the links "click-able" in irssi with the kubuntu terminal ??.. Worked fine in Ubuntu
<dario_> buongiorno
<flaccid> psilocyde: there definately is /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<psilocyde> how do i set my pci soundcars default instead of the onboard sound?
<flaccid> psilocyde: lots on google about that. search alsa default sound card ubuntu
<psilocyde> flaccid got th one handled
<flaccid> psilocyde: what was the problem?
<psilocyde> sound problem now, alsa is selecting my onboard audio i think want it to use my audigy
<flaccid> yep
<psilocyde> how  that done?
<psilocyde> is
<flaccid> psilocyde: first google result as advised: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-kubuntu-499520/
<psilocyde> thanks
<flaccid> psilocyde: in particular this is the simplest: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2759262#post2759262
<flaccid> how did you fix your resolution?
<emma> what is the kubuntu equivalent of gksudo?
<jussi01> kdesudo
<emma> thank you.
<abwhostw> Failed to Connect
<abwhostw> to connect the localh host
<flaccid> abwhostw: please give more information and on 1 line. always specify what you are trying to do and what is reporting the error
<emma> if you want to open something with kate, what is the command on the CLI ?
<emma> I guess it is not kate.
<emma> (this is my first night using kubuntu)
<flaccid> emma: kate /path/to/file (in konsole)
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:/$ sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<abwhostw> apache2: Syntax error on line 298 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite:1: <Directory> was not closed.
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:/$ /cat-snap/images
<emma> flaccid: not, kdesudo kate ?
<flaccid> emma: if you need root privs then yes with kdesudo
<flaccid> abwhostw: just like it the errors says: Syntax error on line 298 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite:1: <Directory> was not closed. <-- fix it
<emma> It says, 'error command not found'
<flaccid> emma: what is the full command you are trying?
<abwhostw> how to fix
<abwhostw> tell me
<emma> kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<flaccid> abwhostw: pastebin the file and i'll have a look
<abwhostw> which file
<flaccid> emma: that should work. which version of kubuntu is this?
<flaccid> abwhostw: its a good idea to read the error which says /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite !
<jussi01> emma: if its an older version, try kdesu
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:/$ /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite
<abwhostw> bash: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite: Permission denie
<flaccid> abwhostw: you need to open the file with a text editor, for example: kate /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite
<abwhostw> <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/abwhostw/public_html/>
<abwhostw> that's on the file
<emma> jussi01: kubuntu kde4
<abwhostw> I give u what in on the file
<abwhostw> <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/abwhostw/public_html/>
<flaccid> !pastebin | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> abwhostw: i see you are still trying to do this from yesterday. i suggest you try to learn some basics about linux and apache (reading errors and thinking about them helps too)
<abwhostw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36443/
<abwhostw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36443/
<flaccid> abwhostw: whats that meant to be? i want to see  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite . this can be opened with kate  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite
<abwhostw> i find own
<abwhostw> <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/abwhostw/public_html/>
<flaccid> abwhostw: stop.
<abwhostw> man the time is right now 3:45 Am
<flaccid> you are not helping yourself
<abwhostw> i was try to llearn
<flaccid> i was try to teach, but everything i show you it doesn't seem you read and try to understand
<abwhostw> when I
<abwhostw> when I opene this file I found inside
<abwhostw> "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite"
<abwhostw> inside the file was that
<abwhostw>  <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/abwhostw/public_html/>
<abwhostw> i don't how came
<flaccid> abwhostw: stop flooding and repeating!
<abwhostw> I trying to make u understand what's going on
<flaccid> abwhostw: if you pastebin the file i can look at it for you ie. kate /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite then select all + copy and paste it into a pastebin
<flaccid> i understand exactly what is going on abwhostw
<abwhostw>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/36443/
<flaccid> abwhostw: that is not what i asked for.
<abwhostw> the file is empty
<flaccid> not according to the error you advised before
<flaccid> maybe this is out of your skillset atm?
<abwhostw> no man I swEAR WHEN i OPNE THE FILE GIVE THIS MESSGE
<abwhostw> hOW MANY TIMES i TELLING U
<abwhostw> BUT U
<flaccid> don't shout
<abwhostw> man u want to help me or u want to give listen in manner
<flaccid> errors don't lie don't. from that pastebin it seems you can't execute much yet in command line
<abwhostw> mannners
<flaccid> i've been helping since yesterday dude
<abwhostw> man where u leave
<abwhostw> in which country
<abwhostw> I will call u
<flaccid> !u | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<flaccid> i don't do phone support unless you upfront $10,000
<abwhostw> uh  $ 10 Grands than keep the linux for u
<flaccid> stop using 'u' and start reading.
<abwhostw> what
<abwhostw> u U
<abwhostw> can I know where are you from ??????
<abwhostw> apache
<abwhostw> apache
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> php
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> php
<abwhostw> do u where the room for apache2
<Z4ndX>  does any know how to make the links "click-able" in irssi with the kubuntu terminal ??.. Worked fine in Ubuntu
<flaccid> abwhostw: #apache
<abwhostw> thx
<flaccid> np
<ol_dude67> hey im trying to watch a dvd and aint getting far whats the best one to use for this?
<flaccid> !dvd | ol_dude67
<ubottu> ol_dude67: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<flaccid> kaffeine or vlc player ol_dude67
<ol_dude67> thanks thats the page i was looking for
<flaccid> coolio
<abwhostw> root@abwhostw-laptop:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<abwhostw> apache2: Syntax error on line 298 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite:1: <Directory> was not closed.
<larsivi> Hi - after the last Java Sun upgrade, FF complains about missing java plugin again - anyone know how to fix it?
<Corkalito_> hi i need some help with KPPP
<Corkalito_> ...
<thefish> im getting vertical stripes instead of usplash, and all CTRL+ALT+F* ttys are the same - any ideas?
<Corkalito_> :S
<Corkalito_> i dont think theres anyone here
<Corkalito_> meh
<abwhostw> #
<Corkalito_> theres nobody here
<abwhostw> # which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the
<abwhostw> # /usr/share/apache2/error/include/ files and copying them to /your/include/path/,
<abwhostw> # even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display
<abwhostw> # your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless
<abwhostw> # of the setting of ServerSignature.
<Corkalito_> :S
<abwhostw> #
<abwhostw> # The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include
<abwhostw> # and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.
<abwhostw> #    Alias /error/ "/usr/share/apache2/error/"
<abwhostw> #
<abwhostw> #    <Directory "/usr/share/apache2/error">
<thefish> please dont be pasting your entire httpd.conf
<abwhostw> #        AllowOverride None
<flaccid> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<abwhostw> #        Options IncludesNoExec
<abwhostw> #        AddOutputFilter Includes html
<gnomefreak> abwhostw: please use pastebin
<abwhostw> #        AddHandler type-map var
<abwhostw> #        Order allow,deny
<flaccid> abwhostw has been abusing the channel last 2 nights, please ban. user won't listen to anything or abide any rules
<flaccid> col
<flaccid> cool
<Corkalito_> :S
<Corkalito_> nobody knows how to set up kppp?
<flaccid> !ppp | Corkalito_
<ubottu> Corkalito_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Corkalito_> thanks
<flaccid> np
<Corkalito_> hmm
<Corkalito_> the thing is i already got it all configured and set up, it even connects
<Corkalito_> i just dont get any activity
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, i cant copy from my external hard disk to my pc, everytime i try with a file, at some point it stops and says "impossible to read from the hard disk" can u help? thanks
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: what says that exactly?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hello flaccid: it starts the download, then it stops at some point saying "impossibile to read this file from the hard drive"
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: once again, what is "it" ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the file it's a movie, when i saw i couldnt copy it i runned it from the hard disk and it worked, i was watching it but then it stopped, at the same point when it stopped to downloaded before
<flaccid> no. what program are you using to copy?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> then i tried with other files thinking it was this file's problem, instead it was the same with the others also
<flaccid> hmm thats all pretty confusing
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> to copy? i think dolphin, i right click on the files, select "copy here" in a folder of my pc
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> drag and drop
<amerigo> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: ok. now can you paste the Exact error please, exactly as the dialog says?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry flaccid but now i dont have the hard disk here with me so i cant do it, is there a way, a log or something, through which i can see errors from yesterday?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: not that i know of
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i found system log im opening it and see what's inside
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: i found it, here's what the log says ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/[Divx - ENG] Toxic Love,1983.avi' at offset 196939776: 4096 <> -1: Input/output error
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> which is not the same message that was popping out yesterday but it might help
<amerigo> hello everybody
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: thats usually physical damage on the disk/read error
<amerigo> I'd like to know the way to define wich version of kubuntu i have installed on my pc
<amerigo> theeere's any command to run in console?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmmm so you think it is actually a disk problem, nothing to do with linux? right?
<amerigo> ! version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: correct
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you flaccid, i'll let you know if it works on other systems or not
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thanks for your help
<amerigo> lsb_release -a thanks for your help
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> to be honest, there's something else i'd like to fix, which is much more important than my hard disk... it's my internet connection, it turned to be extremely slow, it taks 4-5 minutes to load every web page i open also if i do have high speed adsl, i also tested my speed on one of those websites (speedometers??) and it came out to be good, how do i make my internet as quick as it was when i was using xp? thank you
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: goto konsole and wget a file from a web server that is largish and would usually download at the normal speeds
<flaccid> evening apachelogger
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: i am a newbie i dont know exacly what this means, sorry. could you explain?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: do you know konsole?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the terminal yes
<flaccid> cd /tmp then wget http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<flaccid> replace the above URL with a large download close to you that you would usually get at normal speed. then see what speed it downloads at in konsole with wget..
<apachelogger> ahoy flaccid
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> a large download close to me you mean i should download any program using a mirror close to my location?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yeah pretty much
<flaccid> my example was aarnet's mirror as thats local to me in australia (just to rule out transient issues on the net/routing further away)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright got it, i'm doing it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: ive done it, it's downloading averagely at 220.50 K/s is that fine?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> (how do i quit the download by the way?)
<flaccid> depends what connection you have. looks fine to me heh im stuck on ~8K/s effectively here atm aka 64kbps
<flaccid> ctrl + c to kill it
<flaccid> anyone know a guide or how to set up spell checking in OpenOffice.org ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: tools > option > language settings > writing aids
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i pinged my own router to see how it's going and there's a 25% packet loss, this is not good, it means my wireless has a weak signal, but this is impossibile because im really close to the router, infact when i was running xp the signal was 100% and it was going super fast... not now...
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: thanks. hmm seems to all be enabled but it aint correcting me as i type
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> if you see anything that's not working correctly, report it to the openoffice.org staff with a mail or something, they're really quick, they'll fix it right away
<flaccid> i'd say its more to do with ubuntu's packaging
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> could be
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: so you are saying on the same hardware but windows xp you get no packet loss?
<Haza> Good morning folks. Im building video tutorials using screen capture software. Can anyone recommend some basic video editing software for Kubuntu? Open source if possible :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes flaccid, when i was running xp internet was going super fast and no packet loss (it was something like 2% packet loss against the 25%-30% ive got with kubuntu)...
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: which wireless card and driver is this with?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i think it has something to do with my wired, because when i first installed kubuntu, on first boot, internet was working by itself, i didnt set anything, nor set neither installed... it might have chose a generic driver for my wired and i think i should replace it with its right one, but, im a newbie of linux and i dont know how to do that :D
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> wireless card i dont know, where do i see that?
<flaccid> you are talking about packet loss with the wireless arnet you?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: it should be listed in lspci
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so i guess it should be here somewhere http://paste.ubuntu.com/36483/
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i'll brb
<flaccid> [20:20] <flaccid> you are talking about packet loss with the wireless arnet you?
<flaccid> is it usb not pci or something
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it's usb
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> (sorry i didnt read that)
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: can you paste the entry from lsusb and also from lshw ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright
<flaccid> just like in 1 pastebin
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im doing it but as its super slow its taking a while to upload on pastebin
<flaccid> probably because of packet loss
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> lsusb --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36487/
<flaccid> hmm there are some bugs on this model. what is your uname -a ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the other it's taking more than a while...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what is this?
<flaccid> system information
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> Linux emonsx 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> here it is
<flaccid> and this is an asus wl-167g ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> my computer u mean?
<flaccid> the wireless usb
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> oh yes yes it is an Asus 802.11g 54 Mbps
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> (I copied what's written on it)
<flaccid> thats not the model name
<flaccid> anyway, are you on hardy?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the lshw doesnt move at all, you want me to paste it to you in pm?
<flaccid> nah just scroll through lshw and copy your entry for this card and pastebin it
<flaccid> or if you can't pastebin yeah pm
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i will pm because it doesnt let me pastebin it
<flaccid> k
<flaccid> damn he tried to pm me the whole lshw
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i only wanted to entry in lshw of the wireless card not the whole thing..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah im sorry flaccid... i thought you wanted the whole thing
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> anyway here http://paste.ubuntu.com/36495/ there's the whole thing on pastebin if you need
<snarkster> nice
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: is that ok?
<snarkster> gm everyone
<flaccid> looking now
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hello snarkster
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright flaccid
<snarkster> dont you hate being thrown awake?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it depends, if its my girlfriend in a certain way, nope! lol
<snarkster> thats different
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> eheheh
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: your ip is 192.168.1.102 and its wlan0 ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this is the ip that i get from my router yes
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: pastebin /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: do you want me to pastebin it all? it's a huge file!
<flaccid> yes please
<flaccid> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<flaccid> hmm we need a factoid on that thing
<^V^> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this file /var/log/messages --> doesnt even let me paste it in the box
<flaccid> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this /var/log/syslog is doing it but it will take a while
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: install the above
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright
<flaccid> then you can do pastebinit /var/log/messages (and it spits back the url in konsole).. no stuffing around
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> from the repository?
<flaccid> yeah its in universe
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its not in my repository though
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ill run a apt-get install pastebinit
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> will it work?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ???????
<jussi01> you need sudo
<^V^> strawbeRRy_fieLd: have you got the universe repository enabled?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i was
<^V^> you have adept open?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes
<^V^> that is why
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah you mean in this very moment? no its closed
<^V^> ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how do i install pastebinit?
<flaccid> yes use sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> kk
<flaccid> if you still get that error message then see !adeptfix
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its installing
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> once installed where do i find it?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its not in my applications list
<flaccid> you don't need to find it, you just run the command in konsole like i said before
<flaccid> its a command not a gui application
<^V^> type pastbinit in your commandline
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i runned this command pastebinit /var/log/messages
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> nothing is happening
<flaccid> its probably uploading strawbeRRy_fieLd
<flaccid> wait a little bit
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright :D
<flaccid> its like that with packet loss like this
<tdn> I cannot get my microphone on a Thinkpad T61p to work in Kubuntu. It does not pick up my voice. Please help me fix this. Thanks.
<bazhang> tdn you seen thinkwiki yet?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry guys but i dont understand much of kubuntu, i installed it like two weeks ago because i was fed up with windows and its damned corporation policy that was crashing with my ideas, but linux is ****** difficult and i wasnt expecting it. im going nuts lol
<geek_debian_hell> strawbeRRy_fieLd: there is a learning curve... not everything works the same ;p
<^V^> strawbeRRy_fieLd: what was the problem you were having?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i know i know eheheh
<tdn> bazhang, yes. I know Thinkwiki. I have looked at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T61p, but it says nothing about the mic.
 * geek_debian_hell notes it took him 3 tries to get used toit ;p
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what problema ^V^ ?
<flaccid> well at this stage strawbeRRy_fieLd it appears to be a bug in your driver and there are lots of bug reports like that on launchpad and other places with your card
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: really? what do i have to do now then?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i wanted to look at the logs before you submitted a bug
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont know what that means, i didnt submit any bug
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> or did i? not that i remember
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yeah you havnt. i should have said 'submit' not submitted
<sonoftheclayr> Does Kword have a word count?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its weird that ivegot all these probs, this is just a fresh kubuntu installation from 2 weeks ago, how's that possible? it's true, my wireless is not working well, and i wasnt able to install the nvidia drivers infact when im watching something on vlc there's always a weird line in the middle of the screen, im not able to equilize my audio and some other little things, but i was hoping that little by little, studing web guides and
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> asking here i would be able to solve them all. but now your scaring me :D what do i do? help! lol
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: im waiting.
<flaccid> we can look at the other problems once we do this
<snarkster> flaccid and strawbeRRy_fieLd may I ask what is happening?? not to interrupt but youve peeked my curiosity.
<flaccid> snarkster: packet loss with a wlan driver
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright this is the message ivegot after typing pastebinit var log messages
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36511/
<flaccid> its also possible its doing something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201306 but yeah lots of bugs on this driver/chipset
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> now i will pastebinit the system log
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201306 in linux "Asus WL-167g - WLAN discconnects after several minutes from the AP" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<flaccid> thanks strawbeRRy_fieLd
 * flaccid poors another wine
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you for helping though
<flaccid> np. is that /var/log/messages?
<flaccid> doesn't look like it to me
<snarkster> thats a dump from pastebinit
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this is what i got after /var/log/messages
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> now im pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<flaccid> ah true
<flaccid> could be as a result of the packet loss too. pastebinit aint working with pastebin.com very well atm
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: run this and then paste me the two URLs: pastebinit -b http://rafb.net/paste /var/log/messages; pastebinit -b http://rafb.net/paste /var/log/syslog
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> now ive already runned pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ill do it when it finishes it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> or can i do it in another terminal?
<flaccid> you can yes, although that might bodge up the other way coz of the packet loss issue
<flaccid> you could cancel the other one with ctrl + c however
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright so ill just wait
<snarkster> i just read that bugreport.. I use a belkin wireless G usb stick and it works perfectly everytime right out of the box.
<snarkster> that is something alittle deeper than a network problem
<snarkster> does it work with the live cd??
<flaccid> well things don't work for everyone because your variables will be different to theirs
<snarkster> this is true
<flaccid> but a search on that chipset and drivers reveals a lot of issues/bugs
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright this is the syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/36517/
<flaccid> so i want to see whats going on in the system logs
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> now ill run the other two you asked for
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: it aint working. try my command and see if the same thing happens with rafb..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes im doing it
<flaccid> that i/o errors is most likely because of the problem
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> k
<Smokeyo> Hey, does any 1 know why my router page won;t load with either Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<^V^> Smokeyo: Are you able to get to any part of the network/internet?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: hey and can you confirm that this issue doesn't exist when you are using wired?
<flaccid> Smokeyo: whats the error
<Smokeyo> No error
<Smokeyo> it loads upto 70%
<Smokeyo> and just freezes
<Smokeyo> im on the internet lol xD
<^V^> What browser?
<Smokeyo> Iv tried Firefox and the 1 that comes with Kubuntu
<Smokeyo> same problem
<^V^> what routerr?
<Smokeyo> but on Windows Vista the site opens fine.
<Smokeyo> Netgear DG834PN
<^V^> Firefox on windows works fine?
<Smokeyo> yep
<^V^> how are you trying to get to therouter page?
<^V^> what address?
<Smokeyo> 192.168.0.1
<flaccid> Smokeyo: a lot of routers dont respond on the web gui when under load and a lot of routers web guis are only supported by MSIE etc...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: i dont know ive never tried it with a wired but the other computers here work well with wi-fi
<Smokeyo> it worked before
<Smokeyo> on my old computer
<Smokeyo> i had windows xp/ubuntu
<Smokeyo> and it worked fine then:S
<^V^> what has changed since then with your router?
<flaccid> Smokeyo: ah netgear. i've seen this problem dozens of times. its the netgear firmware/router - its to put it mildly, crap.
<Smokeyo> i bought a new computer
<Smokeyo> lol
<Smokeyo> bought 1 on my bday
<flaccid> Smokeyo: you can check if its load by rebooting the router and then going straight to the web gui asap..
<Smokeyo> not its windows vista/ubuntu/kubuntu lol
<Smokeyo> Flaccid, what do you mean?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: need to try wired before submitting bug
<Smokeyo> like pull wire out 10 seconds and try connecting soon as it goes in?
<^V^> Smokeyo: can you try to install the user agent switcher addon for firefox and pretend you are on windows xp?
<flaccid> Smokeyo: no reboot the router.
<Smokeyo> never tried new to this you see
<Smokeyo> lol
<Smokeyo> You mean so i have to put all the setting in again Flaccid?
<flaccid> i've seen this behaviour many times with netgear which is inferior which is why i don't buy them anymore
<flaccid> Smokeyo: no reboot the router (even if its pull out plug then put back in)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright, so i will link the computer and the router with a wire and see how it goes, ill do it now
<Smokeyo> ok
<Smokeyo> ill pull out and try:S
<Smokeyo> back in like 5mins.
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: if you have no problems then at least we know your networking is fine and its likely the driver
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i have an ethernet cable long enough to get here, would that be ok?
<snarkster> hmm Ive always installed IE4Linux
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i have to enable my ethernet card to use it i guess
<snarkster> ive been wondering if that firefox plugin that uses IE can work on linux with IE4Linux
<Smokey1> Nope still freezing at 70%
<snarkster> im go back to sleep.. good luck with that
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> oh thats really weird, i had read on the kubuntu web guide that having the ethernet network device enable and at the same time also the wlan network device working, slows down the connection, so 2 days ago i disabled it, now it's enabled again... how come?
<flaccid> Smokey1: get a decent router
<Smokey1> lol, im not that Rich xd
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: can you link me to that guide or whatever because thats incorrect. if you plug in wired, knetworkmanager will switch for you automatically
<Smokey1> and i don't have a choice in which router we get my mother and step farther are lol i told them Netgear sucks.
<flaccid> decent asus or linksys routers are pretty cheap and can be flashed with dd-wrt or openwrt firmware :p
<Smokey1> They just ask what router is best in store lol and they go: netgear lol...
<flaccid> and netgear routers can't handle much tcp connections either so they are bad for bit torrent etc.
<flaccid> yeah stores don't know anything, they only sell
<vincent_> Hi everybody. Can someone give me a link where it is explained ("officialy") how to upgrade to Kubuntu Intrepid ?
<geek_debian_hell> Smokey1: just get a WRT54GL and toss on DD-WRT
<Smokey1> Yeah, i went to them the other day, some 1 said to me netgear are rubbish, all they said was: netgear was the best router, thats what pcworld said*
<Smokey1> Also my numpad key aint working on ubuntu any suggestions?:P
<Smokey1> I havn't done a firmware upgrade to my router either, its just standard maybe if i firmwared up it might work?
<flaccid> vincent_: try #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<flaccid> geek_debian_hell: yep thats what i use too, agreed..
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> im sorry, didnt mean to intasate the channel
<flaccid> pcworld lol
<vincent_> Ok, thanks.
<Smokey1> yeah pcworld suck.
<flaccid> Smokey1: thats a good chance too
<Smokey1> but saying that, i would have to go onto vista to upgrade it lol.
<Smokey1> seeing as i can't connect through Linux lol
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: wired works fine?
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> yes
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> 25 packets transmitted, 25 received, 0% packet loss, time 24003ms
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> see?
<flaccid> !bugs | strawbeRRy-fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy-fieLd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> please submit a bug
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> saying what?
<Smokey1> Do your use Kubuntu then?
<Smokey1> or do you have both installeD?
<flaccid> that with your card model on your linux version you get packet loss with the driver
<flaccid> kind of needed to see logs to see which driver it used from the kernel but yeah. maybe you can look through them manually
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> shouldnt i try to install the card driver first since ive never done it?
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> and what about ALL the other bugs you said i have?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: no, the driver is already installed, it uses the kernel
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> mmm
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: i don't recall any other bugs. yet to look at any of your other problems
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> <flaccid> well at this stage strawbeRRy_fieLd it appears to be a bug in your driver and there are lots of bug reports like that on launchpad and other places with your card
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: if there are errors with this thing, they should be in /var/log/syslog under NetworkManager: prefix. this should go in the report too if possible..
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: yes but reports *like* that. i didn't find one that matched
<flaccid> and needed more info..
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> alright
<flaccid> in summary, people have reported lots of problems with this chipset and driver, so best to try to help yourself with this bug and others in the community
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> so i open /var/log/syslog look for network manager: prefix and copy the text in the bug report explaining whats happening
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: yeah so there will be lots of lines in the syslog. you want to include all the ones that have NetworkManager: in the line , in the report, get me?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: if you open ksystemlog you can view this log as well and in real time it should poll it and update it so you can see if it constantly puts in errors or something (which is possible)
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> yes i did get you but i just opened the syslog with kate and serch with "find" the networkmanager" word but nothing matches
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> alright i forgot the case story in linux
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> now it found it
<flaccid> cool
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> the last errorlog is [ 9214.755685] [UFW BLOCK INPUT]: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1a:4d:67:b0:25:00:1a:70:6e:cb:ef:08:00 SRC=81.68.250.45 DST=192.168.1.106 LEN=98 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=114 ID=28483 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=42147 DPT=47238 WINDOW=48495 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<flaccid> thats eth0, not your wlan..
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: after you have done the bug report, paste the link in here and i'll check it out. then we can move on to your other problems if you want
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> yes please
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> im getting crazy copying and pasting all the lines with "NetworkManager" uff
<flaccid> yeah gets like that totally. see i guess if you were on wired, your pastebinit would work coz of now packet loss. i'd still be interested to look at the full logs but yeah
<flaccid> now=no
<traqn> help, i've got a problem with playing films(.avi) with dragon player kaffeine and  codeine
<traqn> i got xeine codec but still nothing
<flaccid> traqn: what code is the avi in (avi is just a container) ?
<Smokey1> lol
<flaccid> codec i mean
<traqn> i have no idea how can i check
<flaccid> traqn: besides the filename, i dont know. something i wouldn't mind knowing myself
<traqn> propertise and everything just .avi
<flaccid> what do you mean?
<traqn> there is nothing exept avi
<traqn> about the film
<flaccid> have you played it on another computer or anything before?
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> flaccid: ive finished with the bug report, do i have to send it or you want to read it first?
<traqn> yes on Windows OS with K-lite 3.5.7 full no problem
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: just submit it and then give me the url and i'll append to it with a comment if needed
<traqn> the strange thing is that somethimes is fine
<flaccid> traqn: you could use a windows program perhaps to find out what codec it is or you could just follow !codecs and install them all and see if that helps
<traqn> and after a pause or somthing it crushes
<flaccid> sometimes it plays?
<flaccid> right, so it does work
<flaccid> do you get any errors messages or anything anywhere?
<traqn> no
<traqn> no errors
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> ok
<flaccid> you could run it from konsole and see what it outputs there when you go to open it..
<flaccid> its possible that its also copy protected or something or the codec is modified thus why it crashes. contact the author of the .avi ..
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/256925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256925 in ubuntu-bots "wi-fi Asus card driver packet loss" [Undecided,New]
<Taggnostr> i connected a monitor to the vga of my notebook but it doesn't seem to receive any signal, is there something i have to do?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: just add a comment and put in there your lsub and uname -a and also that the driver you are using is rt73usb
<traqn> flaccid: 10x for now i'll try something
<clau30> hi. while upgrading form gutsy to hardy, localedef apparently froze, killing it doesn't work
<clau30> ok, fixed ;)
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/256925 is it better now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256925 in ubuntu-bots "wi-fi Asus card driver packet loss" [Undecided,New]
<^V^> clau https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Confirmed]
<^V^> clau30:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<flaccid> hey strawbeRRy-fieLd i think i found other people with same problem: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4703
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: sweet. just an fyi its ok to paste in the report itself instead of pastebin
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> an fyi???
<flaccid> 'for your information'
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: man check out the size of this thread: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=400236&page=110
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> flaccid: what does have to do with me?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: people are describing your problem with the same driver..
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> flaccid: if you want to take a look at my syslog its loaded now http://pastebin.com/m5caf7880
<flaccid> thank you. there are some possible solutions on that thread like http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=f620c370beae5aef89dbb20c333c20c6&p=4904721&postcount=1100 ie. rutilt
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> according to that thread the problem seems to be networkmanager
<flaccid> um possibly
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> alright now my mind is burning but i have to say thanks a lot to help me this much, ill give it a look later when my brain cools down
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> in the future days ill come here again to disturb you lol for my other issues
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> thanks mate
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> your helpful as usual ;)
<flaccid> strawbeRRy-fieLd: hey reload the bug, i found the possible problem
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> reload it?
<flaccid> yep in your browser
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> how?
<flaccid> the lp page
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> i never closed it :D
<flaccid> refresh/reload
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> yes ive seen your added comments now
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> that repeating over and over might be yiou think?
<flaccid> its possible. anyway that + that massive thread and other reports with that exact driver suggest its definately your driver
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> so its the wifi card driver isn it?
<flaccid> yeah rt73usb. mind you lots of bugs like this with rt* drivers. not my choice of wireless at all
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> i didnt choose it
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> anyway by following this http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=400236&page=110 i should fix the prob right?
<flaccid> i can't say for sure, but you can always try
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> dont feel like doing it now as my brain's packing his stuff to go away lol
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> ok flaccid thank you once more
<flaccid> yep. no worries strawbeRRy-fieLd
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> as i said before ill come visit you in the future for my other issues eheheheh
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> you should open #flaccid mate LOL
<flaccid> don't visit me, just visit this chan and ask in it :)
<flaccid> heh no way, we just need a few more active helpers here i guess
<Smokey1> and im just totally confused why my linux won't open my router page still lol
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> dont worry about it i wasnt thinking about phisically visit you like couch surfing in australuia or something
<flaccid> Smokey1: we already went over this. problem aint linux.
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> thank you
<strawbeRRy-fieLd> bye
<flaccid> have a good one
<concernedcitizen> hi guys, I'm new to kubuntu and kde. I've came across some videos recently on cool desktop effects with KDE, something about XGL and Compiz. Do all I need to get started to just install XGL and Compiz over the respo?
<concernedcitizen> *repos
<flaccid> nothing confusing about bad firmware
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<concernedcitizen> !xgl
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<concernedcitizen> so wait, I don't need xgl?
<flaccid> correct concernedcitizen
<concernedcitizen> thanks love.
<concernedcitizen> got another question RE: Kmix though
<concernedcitizen> I'm trying to map my volume up and down buttons on my T61 to increasing and lowering the volume of my sound output
<concernedcitizen> I managed to do it successfully on the Global Shortcuts
<flaccid> !enter | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<concernedcitizen> but the thing is, the volume up and down, affects the Master Volume, which is linked to a soundcard that I am not using. Is there anyway to change Kmix to use my other soundcard as the Master, so that I can volume up and down?
<Smokeyo> back did a system restart
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: follow this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-kubuntu-499520/  (poste #8) mainly then right click on kmix after that and select the right master channel on the now default card
<flaccid> so change the default card around and then set the master channel on it in kmix if needed
<concernedcitizen> flaccid: I did that already but the buttons just won't map correctly.
<flaccid> hmm. i dont know really anything about the programs that drive the shortcuts buttons
<concernedcitizen> flaccid: its cool, I appreciate the help.
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I wanted to urgently report that my system has been compromized due to some lack of security by some default permissions present in Ubuntu, and probably in Kubuntu as well.
<flaccid> !bugs | Carroarmato0 and mark it as a security bug
<ubottu> Carroarmato0 and mark it as a security bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Carroarmato0> Problem is I've issued this problem to the security team a long time ago, but they just rejected my bug report because they were confusing usability with security.
<Carroarmato0> I'll file another bug report with the detailes and post the link back here.
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: what is it out of curiousity?
<thefish> Carroarmato0: dont file 2 bugs for the same issue
<Carroarmato0> The situation is as following:   by default, your "Home" folder is accessable by both "members" and "others".   The main idea is that you have a special folder called "Public" which is used for data sharing between other users on the same system.
<flaccid> ah yes thats a classic argument that one... and yes i agree with you and always will
<flaccid> what is their argument back on that one?
<Carroarmato0> Your "Desktop" folder does have the right permissions.     But for people like me who like to keep a clear desktop, I move my folders directly in my account folder where the "Desktop" and "Public" folder lies.  These folders however do not have the appropriate permissions set, and are (depending on previous asigned permissions) readable.
<Carroarmato0> Shame on me you could say. But....
<flaccid> yes but what does ubuntu people say against making ~ 770 ?
<Carroarmato0> You might think that it's not a big deal because the files aren't executable. Ever heard of spying? Sensible data can't be executed, but read. So I believe it's very important to inform people about that. I had to figure that out the hard way.
<flaccid> yeah i made the assumption early on that ~ was private but then i realised i could read other peoples home dirs and was like wtf. but what was the reason against changing the ~ perms ?
<Carroarmato0> If it's not a fysical user who sniff around your stuff, it could be a virus that got lucky and hijacked an account with half administrative rights.
<Carroarmato0> From the Security Team's point of view?
<flaccid> well my user homes here are drwxr-xr-x so they can execute, just can't write
<flaccid> yes what was their response/reason not to change it ?
<concernedcitizen> flaccid: I've gotten compiz installed and I saw the desktop effects, but I can't seem to customize it? The desktop effect windows seems awfully simple. Is there any application I should be running?
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: ccsm for config iirc
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: anyway further help is in #compiz-fusion
<Carroarmato0> They said that these permissions were set to allow multiple users to share files with each other, go in an account and look into the "Public" folder only.   However, they haven't thought about users organising their files and folders directly into the "Home" folder.
<flaccid> yes i agree, only ~/Public should be world readable
<Carroarmato0> The gravity of the situation depends entirely on what kind of files are exposed (secret document.... friends phone numbers....) and their permissions.
<flaccid> well if that is all their response is, they don't have an argument
<flaccid> well anything sensitive could be in there. and home is home
<Carroarmato0> This issue can be solved quite eaasily by..... I don't know..... make a dialog box pop-up informing the users who want to store their files directly into their "Home" folder, that they need to pay close attention to their file's permissions, even if they are the only users of their system.
<flaccid> nah it should be 770 by default
<flaccid> or even 740 or 750
<Carroarmato0> I believe, should I post this in a bug report, that flame wars could start only to discuss which permissions should be used. :)
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: yeah i can't find one on launchpad, please put one up!
<Carroarmato0> Yeah, I'll passed everything what I said here in the chat room.
<flaccid> cool. if you can link me i'd like to watch it when its up
<Carroarmato0> LOOk! I've found someone else's bug report stating the same exact problem and being denied by the Security Team with the same excuse!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136743 in ubuntu "Home folder permissions" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Carroarmato0> ow wait a sec..... Nope, that's my first post.... ^^'
<Carroarmato0> my bad
<Carroarmato0> It's set on "Won't Fix".   Should I continue by updating the post; or submit a new bug report?
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: yeah re-open it and state that ~/Public is for sharing and homes should be private
<Carroarmato0> ok
<ubuntu__> hola
<flaccid> using home for sharing thats not right to me at all
<Miquel> hola
<Miquel> me falla el sonido, alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: i also don't know of any applications that manage permissions on the documents they open..
<flaccid> 'noticed you saved that file in your home folder, do you want to make it private?' or File | Properties and change perms/make private.. i dont see these in kate or koffice or anything
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  that's because these things don't exist yet
<flaccid> yeah so its a bogus argument
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  The situation today is:  an application like Kate, saves if it has writing permission. For the rest it doesn't care where or what it saves.
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> its not the responsibility of applications at all
<Carroarmato0> flaccid: This is clearly not an application issue.  This is something on the system side of things
<flaccid> yeah im fully aware. im just citing the points
<flaccid> ie. that dudes comment back
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  I'm not a developer (yet), but I suppose a special daemon could be programed to wacht sensitive folders and show a message dialog to the user informing him/her of the risks.
<Carroarmato0> *watch
<flaccid> yeah but thats not good or necessary and reminds me of windows spyware
<Smokeyo> windows owns?:P
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: kees is online now, you should have a chat to him
<Carroarmato0> flaccid: oh thx!
<flaccid> np
<Carroarmato0> flaccid: ow but I was thinking..... maybe it's better to file the bug instead of harrasing the man directly :D
<flaccid> well i'd do both and try to be nice to him. but thats just me :O
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  he can read my thoughts at he's own speed
<flaccid> well what would help is finding some page on the web that talks about home folder default permissions and what they should be to back up our argument. need something in that sense i believe... maybe something on what other distros do
<flaccid> os x does it like what we propose too iirc
<Carroarmato0> ok I posted it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136743 in ubuntu "Home folder permissions" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Carroarmato0> now to find kees....
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: you could re-open it and set status to Incomplete as well
<Carroarmato0> fixed
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: i just commented, refresh..
<flaccid> Carroarmato0: hmm how do i edit my comment?
<dawid> hi all :P
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  errr..... no idea
<flaccid> np
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  seems like you can't
<flaccid> yeah but you updated your initial report hmm
<Carroarmato0> flaccid:  Yes, but that's the only thing I can edit
<flaccid> okies
<FabParma>  i tried pc-bsd distro with kde. inside the menus there is an utility to change the driver of video adapter that its like cups to configure a lan printer. do you think that dont exist for KUbunu a package/utility like that? Thank You
<Carroarmato0> flaccid: hmm..... fat chance that kees  is at the KDE Akademy in Belgium? :D
<_2> i need an MBR for a syslinux boot disk, anyone know where/how i might find/make one ?
<dawid> could any one give me program that is easy to create programs??
<_2> dawid kdevelop ?
<amigo> Hi peoples! When kde3 be removed from ubuntu repositories?
<_2> probably 3 or 4 years
<amigo> _2, great
<ced__> !compiz | ced
<ubottu> ced: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dawid> ok
<ced__> needed that ^^
<dawid> but i need it for ubuntu and on gnome sys
<dawid> could any one give me program that is easy to create programs?? for ubuntu sys gnome
<_2> dawid kdevelop ?
<profoX-akademy> you are in the wrong channel
<dawid> me??
<profoX-akademy> yes, you are asking about creating GNOME applications, right?
<_2> dawid #ubuntu  is over --> there
<profoX-akademy> this is the kubuntu channel, we focus on KDE
<dawid> it's not here
<dawid> i only have kubuntu channel
<dawid> :(
<_2> ignorance is no excuse.    /join #ubuntu
<dawid> thanks
<profoX-akademy> dawid: are you sure you are running GNOME/Ubuntu ?
<_2> also.  kdevelop can be used in gnome as well.
<profoX-akademy> the #kubuntu channel is the default for the KDE IRC client Konversation in Kubuntu
<_2> so what would be a good source for dos MBR ?
 * _2 continues looking for a bootable floppy on hand...
<geek_debian_hell> _2: how about freedos?
<faileas> _2: failing which, a dos bootdisk
<fbernard> g
<KomiaPoika> what is package name for extra resolutions and video crads support again?
<flaccid> KomiaPoika: that should all be there by default?
<_2> faileas you have a download in mind ?    i was hoping for just the mbr not the full disk image.
<_Frank> Hi all I am wondering if there's a built-in way in Ubuntu 8.04 to connect to a windows domain? I have some older PC's that I could use with Ubuntu but they need to be attached to the windows domain...
<faileas> _2: er, then no. you will need to extract it yourself
<Riddell> flaccid: you're wanting to work on improving the website?
<_2> faileas yeah that's what i was afraid you said.
<faileas> _2: there's no real reason for anyone to keep a MBR lying around ;p
<flaccid> Riddell: yes sir
<_2> i'm not sure a floppy mbr will work anyway...
<flaccid> _2: need to use a dos util like in windows that will format with system disk option i guess
<faileas> flaccid: so you'll need to do a minimal dos install and grab it off that >_>
<flaccid> faileas: well i assume that system disk will do the mbr and also boot files in userland but i could be wrong
<flaccid> there would have to be some unix binary out there that can do it
<flaccid> like fdisk /mbr style
<FabParma> i need to change the video adapter driver from sis to vesa. How to? Thanks
<_2> flaccid yeah but i only have a M$ dos7  handy and it doesn't do usb drives   so using M$ to fix it is out.    and linux fails miserably at fixing it.
<flaccid> _2: http://boudicca.tux.org/mhonarc/ma-linux/1999-mhonarc/1999-Nov/msg00446.html
<flaccid> FabParma: System Settings -> Monitor & Display | Hardware tab - graphics card
<_2> flaccid hehhe yeah, well i don't C or C++   but i'll remember that last line  :)
<FabParma> flaccid: thanks. i bielieve there was need to use dkg-reconfigure
<flaccid> FabParma: you could do it by that as well
<FabParma> flaccid: thank for the infos
<flaccid> np
<tsuna27> how do i change the apperence of the windows on compiz
<tsuna27> by apperance i mean
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tsuna27> the blue bar
<tsuna27> thx
<tsuna27> pce
<flaccid> tsuna27: hint ccsm and emerald
<tsuna27> whats ccsm
<flaccid> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<flaccid> FabParma: for the printer, System Settings -> Printers
<_2> hmmm i just can't get syslinux to work for me.
<flaccid> _2: the info on the persistent usb pendrive on the wiki is good
<_2> yeah ?    says use syslinux   ...
<flaccid> thing is i need to find a reliable way to mount the ext3 fs in windows. but yeah syslinux is pretty basic in reality on fat
<flaccid> yeah is what it uses then you copy the livecd userland over
<_2> mount as ext2   with their ext2 driver
<flaccid> on the ext3 part
<faileas> flaccid: i use the fsdriver.org driver
<flaccid> yeah i use the driver in windows whatever its called but it doesn't work much for pendrives
<flaccid> yeah i think thats the one i use faileas
<_2> flaccid but are you mounting it ext2 or ext3     try mounting it as ext2
<flaccid> i think i tried both
<_2> k
<_2> and yes usb drives are a pain in their own right
<flaccid> i'll get back to that one day. stuff having a fat drive for storage and so forth i reckon in this case of portable desktop
<flaccid> i mean a fat filesystem
<_2> vfat fs
<flaccid> any fat fat :O
<flaccid> just a small fat for syslinux boot
<sven_> hello, can anyone help me with amsn?
<flaccid> sven_: #amsn
<sven_> what?
<sven_> I am a noob in kubuntu :)
<flaccid> there is a channel for amsn
<sven_> ah k
<sven_> tx
<sven_> but
<flaccid> np you can type /join #amsn
<sven_> that's not kubuntu related?
<flaccid> amsn is a gnome/gtk app. you can ask here, but don't ask to ask, just ask your question with some detail
<yao_ziyuan> long live kde3!
<sven_> normally i install amsn with adept installer
<sven_> but that version seems to fail
<sven_> when i want to login
<yao_ziyuan> adept considered harmful.
<sven_> so I need to install the new version
<flaccid> sven_: try to keep your question on 1 line
<sven_> but no idea how
<sven_> sorry
<faileas> sven_: how about using apt? apt-get install amsn
<faileas> *sudo apt-get install amsn (sorry, was messing with a debian server... ;p)
<sven_> and to delete?
<sven_> is it possible with apt-get? because i don't know the link between apt-get and adept installer
<faileas> apt-get install to install apt-get remove to delete, apt-cache search to search
<sven_> i will give it a try, thanx
<trtwiggy> I have a quick question for a home media server with dual xeon 2.66 intels would u suggest kubuntu x32 or x64?
<_CrashMaster_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36549/
<_CrashMaster_> any clue what that means? output of dmesg
<trappist> trtwiggy: I would suggest 32bit, if only because you'll have a hard time getting some codecs in 64bit
<trtwiggy> kk thank you
<trappist> _CrashMaster_: looks like you plugged in a cell phone or something
<_CrashMaster_> trappist: Indeed. Now how do I use it?
<trappist> _CrashMaster_: I'd start with google
<IBMDoctor_3711> Any apache experts here??
<IBMDoctor_3711> hello everyone .... Ubuntu Newbie here..
<tsiros> where the hell is the configuration file for enabling/disabling compositing?!
<psilocyde> Hi folks. I'm having a problem getting my sound to work. The card is an SB Audigy. Setting look right but no sound. Any help with be great.
<tsiros> i enabled it frmo within X, it got borked and i can't find nothing now. xorg.conf doesn't have nothing in it. nor do other files.
<Hamra> tsiros: K-menu--->system ---> desktop effects
<tsiros> hamra: i am thick, but not *that* thick.
<tsiros> Hamra: thank you for you consideration though.
<tsiros> or should i say 'konsideration'... har har i crack me up...
<Hamra> sorry, what is the problem you're having?
<tsiros> i mean, krack... :/
<psilocyde> oy
<tsiros> like i said. i enabled 'effects' from where you said but it didn't work. now X won't show nothing. i have to alter the config from elsewhere. a .conf would be nice
<tsiros> me and my impatient fingers :/ i knew i should first install the ATI driver and stuff before hitting that button :/
<tsiros> halp!
<tsiros> ah. ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752868
<tsiros> hamra: thanks for your effort man.
<Hamra> i have a file in /home/willy/.kde/config called compizrc, could it be of any use?
<tsiros> the page i pointed at mentions a "~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc"
<tsiros> bye now :)
<chipbuddy> so... this has nothing to do with kubuntu, but i'm going to ask this question anyway because generally i like the people in this room, and the answers they give. I'm installing delilinux on an old laptop, and i accidentally didn't specify the swap partition (it's there, i just hit "no" when it asked if i wanted to use it). How can i enable that swap partition from the command line?
<traqn> help !!! I'm not able to watch any films.The picture is .......
<Hamra> chipbuddy try running "swapon -a" as root
<psilocyde> Can i get some help with my sound problem?
<_2> !sound | psilocyde maybe this link ?
<ubottu> psilocyde maybe this link ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amigo> psilocyde, try ask google http://www.google.com/search?q=Audigy+no+sound+ubuntu+8.04&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<psilocyde> i have asked google thanks amigo. i searched the forums. i have read through the wiki. ive tried the suggested solutions to no avail but thanks for your suggestion there buddy.
<psilocyde> why is asking how to enable the swap partition in another distro somehow more worthy of a question than my own?
<_2> psilocyde cause you should know ?     anyway.  if no help on sound   try  #alsa
<psilocyde> I should know what sir?
<trappist> psilocyde: is the emu10k1 module loaded?
<psilocyde> yes
<trappist> psilocyde: there are at least 3 volume settings that need to be non-zero in your mixer - volume, pcm, and one other... master maybe?
<trappist> (I don't have an audigy handy)
<_2> psilocyde "why is asking how to enable the swap partition in another distro somehow more worthy of a question than my own?" <<< non-sensical question.   how to enable a swap space is swapon   how to trouble shoot alsa problems is not a "yes or no" question.   if the wiki didn't know    it's likely that few if any in here will know.     sorry if that seems as if we have "neglected you"   it's just a matter of questions that can be an
<psilocyde> " it's just a matter of questions that can be a"
<_2> questions that can be answered easily  and those that can't      maybe it was turncated...
<psilocyde> whatever im not trying to be a jerk.
<trappist> psilocyde: so, how about those volume 'knobs'?
<psilocyde> trappist yes they are all up
<psilocyde> ill go bug the guys in alsa on this one
<dolo> anyone know what this error means ? usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<_2> dolo sounds like a bad font specified
<_2> !usplash | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dolo> !dork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dork
<dolo> i can type !usplash too
<dolo> following the tutorial on that page is whats given me the error
<dolo> ive posted on launchpad the bug on luanchpad
<dolo> been asking around for help with it
<dolo> and everybody just types !usplash
<dolo> like for the past 4 days i havent gotten that same dumb link 30 times
<_2> dolo frustrating isn't it.
<ikonia> dolo: is it a bug, or do you not know how to do it ?
<dolo> im guessing its a bug since in the tutorial it says to use the example in my example folder came with ubuntu but when i compile it and try to use it i keep getting the same error
<ikonia> dolo: ok, which tutorial ?
<dolo> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ikonia> dolo: and which command is failing ?
<dolo> none of the commands fail
<dolo> i compile it
<dolo> looks fine
<dolo> then when i go to use it
<ikonia> first of all - are you aware this is for edgy
<dolo> it doesnt work
<_2> you aren't omitteing the posted commands ^ are you?
<dolo> i get that error in console
<tsuna27> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dolo> inside the folder    /usr/share/doc/libusplash-dev/examples/
<dolo> is an example theme
<dolo> with make file
<dolo> i used the make file to compile the .so theme
<dolo> i load the theme
<dolo> update
<ikonia> what is the error you get ?
<dolo> and when i try to use it i get the error
<ikonia> what error, I've not seen you post an error yet
<dolo> usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<ikonia> dolo: ok - so you know its centered around the font
<ikonia> so lets look at those steps
<dolo> ubuntu comes with the example theme
<ikonia> yes
<dolo> u can find it on your own pc in the folder
<dolo>  /usr/share/doc/libusplash-dev/examples/
<ikonia> yes, I can see that I'm reading the document
<_2>  /bin/ls: /usr/share/doc/libusplash-dev/examples: No such file or directory
<dolo> theres even a make file to build it
<dolo> but once its built it doesnt work
<ikonia> ok ?
<KomiaPoika> is there a xorg config maker like xorgconfig in kubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> dolo: 1.) have you verified the custom font and path you want to use exists ?
<dolo> i have startup manager to adjust the screen resolution
<_2> KomiaPoika sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dolo> ikonia:  yes the font is in the folder with the build information and other docs
<ikonia> dolo: ok, so it's complaining about an invalid argument for the font - so what is your feeling that is referencing ?
<dolo> i dont know ive tried 3 other examples for building one from other sources as well and i keep running into the same error
<KomiaPoika> _2: thx
<ikonia> dolo: ok - so hang on
<_2> KomiaPoika welcome
<KomiaPoika> _2: it still didn't configure my video device :( :( doesnt let me chose resolutions, etc
<KomiaPoika> this feels like ten years ago
<ikonia> dolo: could you pastebin your eft-theme.c please
<ikonia> dolo: I assume your using ubutu 8.04 also
<dolo> sorry pastebin?
<dolo> ya im on hardy
<ikonia> !pastebin > dolo
<ubottu> dolo, please see my private message
<dolo> ahh ok 1 sec
<_2> KomiaPoika they stopped using xorg.conf in hardy  or almost anyway.   so i haven't kept up with it.     try adding  -plow  on that command
<_2> KomiaPoika -p (priority) low
<KomiaPoika> _2: what does -p low do? will it configure resolutions?
<KomiaPoika> _2: the default install, stuck me with  a 800x600 display
<dolo> ok ready?
<_2> heh.   at least you could read the fonts at that rez.   i usually get fonts to tiny to see, makes it hard to configure.
<ikonia> dolo: yes please
<dolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36557/
<ikonia> dolo: that looks like the default example theme, is it the example them, or have you changed it at all (before I read it all)
<shoklowitz> hello, I have a problem with mounting DVDs. I can't mount anything and it gives me the following error mount: mount device scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<shoklowitz> and then mount: bad fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/scd0
<shoklowitz> :(
<dolo> i haent changed any of it
<ahorriblemess> So, am i right to assume that there is no way to add a custom application launcher to the plasma panel?
<ikonia> dolo: ok thank you
<dolo> when i did try to edit it on my own i copyed the files to a new folder
<dolo> i tryed removing the font refrences but had no effect
<dolo> id thought that removing the font refrences might make it use default font but no
<ikonia> dolo: the documentation suggests that this issue is normally caused by your console not being set at at the correct resolution of your monitor
<shoklowitz> anyone gone through the same problem?
<ikonia> dolo: can you check the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf please.
<dolo> yes i can also use startup manager to adjust the resolution which ive done many times
<ikonia> dolo: no no no
<dolo> what would u like me to set the resolution to?
<KomiaPoika> _2: i cant configure anything, i go to kcontrol, and it doesn't let me chose any other resolution than 800x600
<ikonia> dolo: please just check the resolution in that file
<ikonia> dolo: what is the native resolution of your monitor ?
<dolo> at the moment its set to the last resolution i tried which is 1024 by 768
<dolo> the native resoltuion for my monitor is
<ikonia> dolo: but what is the native resolution of your display ?
<dolo> 1680x1050
<ikonia> dolo: ok - so lets work with the native resolution that seems the easiest thing
<dolo> shall i change it in conf?
<ikonia> seems the way to go from what I'm reading
<BraveSpear> hey any xorg server gurus around?
<ikonia> dolo: I'm not a master at this I'm just reading the docs
<dolo> cool what do i do to edit the file
<ikonia> dolo: just open it with a text editor
<dolo> before iwas picking from the resoltuinos given in startup manager
<dolo> i did it says i dont hae permssion to edit it
<ikonia> dolo: use sudo
<shoklowitz> Could somebody help out with a DVD mounting error?
<dolo> sry , i normally use sudo in terminal as part of a command im not sure how to use it on a test doc
<ikonia> dolo: you can't edit text files, but your trying to compile c programs to make boot splashes ?
<ikonia> dolo: with respect, how confident are you that you understand the bootsplash process ?
<dolo> pretty confident
<trtwiggy> use the terminal to open the text file with root permission
<dolo> ya i get that i was hoping u could tell me the command
<ikonia> if you'd done that you don't need the command
<dolo> I'm good at following instructions
<trtwiggy> I think it is gksudo /textfile
<ikonia> gksudo $editor $file
<ikonia> or if your using a non-graphical editor sudo $editor $file
<utente> ciao gente
<utente_> hei
<dolo> there anyway for me to open it like a regular text file im having a stupid moment
<ikonia> dolo: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> dolo: just use the normal command with sudo or gksudo infront of it
<dolo> to edit this usplash.conf
<_2> i think he means a pointy clicky thingy way to get there
<ikonia> _2: I find it hard to accept someonoe who's not sure how to open a text editor understands the usplash process
<dolo> normaly my friend mental helps me with these things but hes not around atm
<ikonia> dolo: ok - then I suggest you wait for your friend
<dolo> cut me someslack bro
<ikonia> ?
<shoklowitz> Could somebody help with an unmountable DVD problem?
<ikonia> shoklowitz: ask the question
<shoklowitz> Ok
<dolo> ikonia your running hardy?
<ikonia> dolo: yes
<trtwiggy> dolo use gksudo kate /textfile to open it with root access
<dolo> what would u type so i can copy paste
<shoklowitz> I get the following error when I try to mount a DVD
<ikonia> dolo: this is going to get complex, so I suggest you wait for your friend to be available to assist you through this
<shoklowitz> Mountainman: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ikonia> shoklowitz: thats fine
<ikonia> shoklowitz: thats not an error, thats a warning
<shoklowitz> Mountainman: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<dolo> cool thank trtwiggy
<ikonia> shoklowitz: infact, thats a good thing
<shoklowitz> Nope, unfortunately, the DVD doesn't proceed to load and I'm unable to access it's contents
<shoklowitz> and the DVDs aren't write protected
<ikonia> shoklowitz: well thats not the issue, according to that warning, it's mounted fine
<ikonia> shoklowitz: they are
<dolo> ikonia: i edited the file
<ikonia> shoklowitz: you can't write to DVD's
<ikonia> (of course you can burn) but you can't write
<shoklowitz> Well, I burnt them myself, and I've left them as open sessions
<shoklowitz> I tried editing etc/fstab
<ikonia> shoklowitz: yes, but you can't write to them as a file system
<shoklowitz> ok
<ikonia> shoklowitz: where are you trying to mount them ?
<shoklowitz> Well, how do access the DVD itself?
<dolo> ikonia: I changed the text file now it says 1680 x 1050
<shoklowitz> /media/dvd
<_2> <shoklowitz> Well, how do access the DVD itself? <<<  ? you mean /dev/scd0  or /dev/hdc  maybe ???   not sure what you want
<ikonia> dolo: great, but I suggest you wait for your friend to be available, as if you're struggling to edit a file setting up the usplash envionment maybe a bit tricky, and you'd benifit from one-to-one assistance
<shoklowitz> and it does mount, so you are right, but for some reaso, n I can't access anything, nothing shows up, it's just blank
<amerigo> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> shoklowitz: cd /media/dvd - what happens
<shoklowitz> Ok, thanks, let me try that out
<dolo> ikonia: im not struggling i just need the command lines
<ikonia> dolo: you are struggling
<sven_> can anyone help me? who knows how I can change the size of my buttons in my k-menu
<dolo> he doesnt use usplash
<shoklowitz> ikonia: terminal is able to enter, but when I ask it list files it shows nothing :(
<dolo> mental uses fedorac core
<dolo> i used to use fedora core till i switched to ubuntu
<ikonia> shoklowitz: so you do an ls -la /media/dvd and you've got no files ?
<_2> sven_ there are buttons in the kmenu ?   anyway change the font size
<ikonia> dolo: ok - so put the boot option vga=799 in your grub config as a boot option for your current kernel
<shoklowitz> Wait, it did show up
<shoklowitz> total 8drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-07-31 00:02 .drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2008-08-11 10:56 ..
<ikonia> dolo: that will set your console resolution to your screens resolution
<ikonia> shoklowitz: thats no files
<ikonia> shoklowitz: looks like that DVD is blank
<shoklowitz> It's not :|
<shoklowitz> I've tried about 10 or 20 different DVDs
<ikonia> shoklowitz: can you check it in another machine
<shoklowitz> Yeah, when I boot into Win it reads them fine
<ikonia> shoklowitz: whats on it ?
<ikonia> shoklowitz: or what are you expecting on it ?
<dolo> in menu.lst?
<ikonia> dolo: yes
<shoklowitz> Which is a pain since I have to boot into Win to read a DVD
<dolo> should i delete the word quiet?
<shoklowitz> Some of them are PDFs of work from the office, some are burnt movies
<ikonia> dolo: not at the moment
<shoklowitz> some are spreadsheets etc
<ikonia> sonoftheclayr: what did you use to burn them (software)
<ikonia> shoklowitz: what software did you use to burn them
<sven_> i still didnt find where to change the size of my buttons and pictograms/links in my k-menu....
<_2> sven_ did you change the font size ?
<shoklowitz> I have no idea, they're all burnt on somebody elses Win machines - probably Nero I'm guessing, or some other Win utility
<_2> sven_ and is that kde3 ?
<sven_> where, i dont find where to change it, and only the size of the buttons must change
<dolo> k ichanged it to 799
<ikonia> shoklowitz: I'm just wondering if they have some sort of extension thats not supported
<ikonia> shoklowitz: if it's a flat file system
<sven_> I suppose it is kde3, not sure, but i guess
<shoklowitz> other people are having this problem, and some of them found a solution by editing their etc/fstab and changing the udf.iso9660 to auto
<ikonia> dolo: ok, re-compile your theme, then do sudo update-initramfs -u -k uname -r`
<_2> sven_ ok.   kcontrol appearance (or look and feel)  fonts
<shoklowitz> which I did, but no luck. Likewise it's worked for some people and hasn't for others/
<shoklowitz> :/
<ikonia> shoklowitz: yes, that would make sense
<dolo> k
<ikonia> shoklowitz: all depends on what file system it was burnt with
<ikonia> shoklowitz: everything should be compatible now, but there are some off options for some windows based burners
<shoklowitz> Yes, but I don't think it would be as obscure as to be unreadable
<_2> shoklowitz i hope that was a typo "udf.iso9660" < not .  but , would be correct.
<shoklowitz> yeah, that was a , not a .
<ikonia> _2: good spot !
<shoklowitz> ikonia: But thanks for taking the time to help anyways, much appreciated
<ikonia> shoklowitz: no problem, I'm just looking at the file options that could be used to counter this
<shoklowitz> I've posted it on ubuntu forums, let's see what happens
<ikonia> shoklowitz: what would be helpful is if you could boot into windows, right click "properties" on the DVD and make a note of all the settings
<_2> shoklowitz lets have one more shot at this.
<shoklowitz> Ok
<shoklowitz> I'll do that.
<ikonia> shoklowitz: give _2 a shot first
<shoklowitz> Brb 10 minutes
<shoklowitz> Oh
<shoklowitz> ok
<shoklowitz> Sure _2
<_2> shoklowitz open a konsole,  put in    mount   and look for  a line that defines the disk in question
<_2> should only be one line so you can paste it here.
<shoklowitz> Ummm
<shoklowitz> ok
<ScorpKing> i have a dvd from a video camera that keeps on showing blank on the computer but on the camera i can see the videos and pictures. any idea how to read it?
<_2> ScorpKing sounds like it's not "finalized"
<_2> ScorpKing the device that burned it can fix that
<ScorpKing> _2: i agree. the camera burned it
<_2> fixiate
<shoklowitz> I can't find /scd0 in the list
<_2> shoklowitz ok     sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt
<ScorpKing> _2: awesome. thanks i found the funtion on the camera
<_2> ScorpKing welcome
<shoklowitz> same error
<_2> post the error
<BraveSpear> hey ScorpKing
 * ScorpKing had a blond moment..
<ScorpKing> hiya BraveSpear :)
<concernedcitizen> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<shoklowitz> Ihttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886682
<concernedcitizen> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BraveSpear> howzit going?
<dolo> ikonia: what do i type next?
<shoklowitz> Sorry, the correct link is : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886682
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: a bit busy now. i'll be back later
<dolo> i typed sudo update-initramfs -u -k uname -r' in terminal now i have a prompt >
<ikonia>  sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r'
<ikonia>  sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<ikonia> dolo: pay attention to the ticks/quotes
<dolo> ok its generating boot initrd
<dolo> k
<concernedcitizen> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dolo> what should i type next?
<pedro> hola
<ikonia> reboot - try it
<pedro> hell
<pedro> hello
<dolo> should i open up startup manager and select the theme?
<shoklowitz> Is this a problem with KDM Themes by any chance?
<dolo> i was using default before cuz the custom one was giving me that error
<pedro> iḿ new in kubuntu
<dolo> shoklowitz:  usplash them
<shoklowitz> dolo:Is this a problem with KDM Themes by any chance?
<shoklowitz> Oh
<shoklowitz> I see
<dolo> shoklowitz:  i was trying to use the usplash example to create a custom one but i kept running into an error
<ikonia> dolo: don't mess with startup manager - adding layers just makes it more complex
<ikonia> must dash
<shoklowitz> If it was a KDM theme manager problem, I could've helped out. Been there done that :P
<concernedcitizen> what's the difference between kore, emerald and widget styles? I don't understand
<dolo> so i just reboot?
<shoklowitz> _2: any ideas?
<dolo> brb
<shoklowitz> Ok, I gotta go get ready for work, if you have any solutions _2, please post em on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886682. I'll be very grateful :) Thanks !
<amerigo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dolo> hey it booted properly with the new resoltuion
<dolo> you still here?
<dolo> ikonia:  i booted it up and the status bar was much smaller so im pretty sure that changing the resolution worked
<_2_> <_2> shoklowitz  sorry.  had to run
<Kovert> I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert]
<dolo> ikonia: now should i use startup manager to select the theme i made?
<chipr> anybody seen "IsCallerPrivileged() failed" error when trying to mount USB media? this is recent behavior.
<_2> shoklowitz you still here ?
<_2> guess not.
<trtwiggy> he logged about 10 mins ago
<_2> trtwiggy not hardly 10 minutes but ok thanks.
<abwhostw> hi
<rodolphe> Bonsoir
<dolo> ikonia: ? you there dude?
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<rodolphe> no :(
<dolo> i kept using 800x600 resoltuion cuz the differnt things i read said that 800x600 is the default
<rodolphe> ( sorry for the quality of my english, i'm french ) so,  i've already find this trouble
<rodolphe> you must choose a "bigger" screen in option
<rodolphe> off material
<rodolphe> the "plug and play" is 800*600
<rodolphe> so it's maybe your problem
<rodolphe> choose an other mark of screnn
<dolo> where u here earlye rodolphe?
<dolo> ikonia was helping me with usplash
<dolo> the resoltuion when it first boots
<rodolphe> a moment please, i'll go to a dictionnary :p
<amerigo> in which repositories i can found "vegastrike" and the other free game?
<dolo> i really wanna test out the theme now by selecting it in startup manager but im worryed he said using it might be bad
<amerigo> what is the right repository?
<trtwiggy> U have the multiverse reposotory?
<trtwiggy> i just dud a search and it is in the ones i have
<trtwiggy> *did
<amerigo> i'm looking for Vegastrike
<trtwiggy> yea I used apt-cache search vegastrike and found it
<amerigo> but I have not found it
<trtwiggy> try adding the multiverse repository
<amerigo> Ohhhh yes
<amerigo> I have just found it
<trtwiggy> u find it/
<amerigo> thank you
<trtwiggy> kk
<trtwiggy> np
<RawSushi> hmm...I had my sound working...KDE notifications/startup sound and mp3s and everything else...and when I got back home yesterday, the only sounds that are working are the notifications and startup sounds
<RawSushi> any ideas on what could have messed it up?
<amerigo> You know if Second Life is supported on Kubuntu?
<RawSushi> I can't play music...I also tested youtube
<RawSushi> doesn't work
<Schorfi> amerigo: look at getdeb.net
<amerigo> Schorfi: Thank you, I'll try
<RawSushi> I can't figure out for nothing what it could be
<trtwiggy> according to second life's site they have a linux version in beta
<Z4ndX> Is it possible to make links click-able in KDE (Kubuntu) terminal ?.. Any one ?
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<Z4ndX> Any one ?
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: i'm back
<ScorpKing> Z4ndX: like if you type www.google.com in konsole and click on it it must open?
<Z4ndX> ScorpKing: Yes..
<ScorpKing> Z4ndX: hmm.. no idea how to do that. it could be usefull to have though.
<abwhostw> sudo: unable to resolve host abwhostw-laptop I have problem all the time can not find the resolve host
<ced____> ehm, i have a problem with my swapfile.. it takes forever to load up, and eventually i press ctrl+alt+del and it skips, but i dont think thats smart, so what should i do?
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: can you pastebin /etc/hosts ?
<kurumin> somebody from Brazil?
<Z4ndX> ScorpKing: Yeah.. Think im gonna install gnome-terminal..
<abwhostw> I can't acess bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: ah yes. i forgot. i think sudo is also disbled
<kurumin> I'm use kurumin NG...
<kurumin> somebody knows?
<dolo> hey ikonia you there?
<meta> What is the interpid devel channel?
<meta> Or what is the name of kdesudo in kde4?
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: the problem is in that file. if you boot in recovery mode you can fix it from there
<dolo> ScorpKing could ya le me know when youve got a minute
<Schorfi> meta: kdesu
<abwhostw> how to fixed tell me
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: 127.0.0.1 localhost and also 127.0.1.1 abwhostw-laptop must be in there
<abwhostw> yeah
<abwhostw> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<abwhostw> 127.0.1.1 abwhostw-laptop.s4serv.com
<abwhostw> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<abwhostw> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<ScorpKing> ok wait
<abwhostw> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abwhostw> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<abwhostw> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<abwhostw> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<abwhostw> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:/etc$ /etc/hosts
<abwhostw> like that
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: dont do that again. read above about pastebin
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: what is in /etc/hostname ?
<abwhostw> i can't not open the file
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: abwhostw-laptop.s4serv.com must be in /etc/hostname or you must change 127.0.1.1 abwhostw-laptop.s4serv.com to 127.0.1.1 abwhostw-laptop in /etc/hosts
<ScorpKing> one of the two
<ScorpKing> abwhostw: another way to fix it is to add abwhostw-laptop after 127.0.1.1 abwhostw-laptop.s4serv.com like this - 127.0.1.1 abwhostw-laptop.s4serv.com abwhostw-laptop
<ScorpKing> in /etc/hosts
<jernejovc> hi, what's the name of xscreensaver dev library in ubuntu?
<jernejovc> the package name*
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<santiago_> ¡buenas!
<santiago_> nuevo en ubuntu, nuevo por aki
<santiago_> :)
<santiago_> probando konversation
<santiago_> je,j,eje
<santiago_> bueno, aun siendo linux, veo k las salas tampoko son muy activas
<santiago_> ja,ja
<tabularasa> knubuntu w/ kde 4.1 how can i tell what .kde profile im currently accessing?
<tabularasa> i had a bunch of configurations.. my kde crashed.. now its a default profile
<santiago_> a ver, aki se habla español, o no ??
<santiago_> :)))
<_2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ScorpKing> he left
<tabularasa> anyone speak english in here?
<_2> si
<tabularasa> heh... ja
<ScorpKing> maybe
<ScorpKing> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<danthaman> ??
<tabularasa> heh
<Kovert> <prefers KDE4.2
<_2> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.9ubuntu17 (hardy), package size 1610 kB, installed size 5200 kB
<_2> 5M  i knew it was huge
<sven_> does anyone know how to change the size of the buttons in the k-menu?
<ScorpKing> i'm setting up a server on a dual core box. should i use the server kernel?
<ScorpKing> sven_: if it can be done you will find it in kcontrol
<sven_> where in kcontrol? i searched but didnt find it
<Kovert> sven_: if it can be done
<sven_> where pls?
<juanjo> hola
<_2> sven_ if you can catch "jucato" in #kubuntu-kde4  he can most likely tell you where you can "change the size of the buttons in the k-menu"    what ever a button is.
<bastian> hu bin ich richtig bei den deutschen?
<_CrashMaster_> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bastian> !german
<bastian> ??
<bastian> ah
<_CrashMaster_> heh
<rubcov> hy
<abwhostw> hi how can i be the root  user
<abwhostw> hostname: you must be root to change the host name
<_2> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_2> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_2> !kdesu | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sven_> [20:00] <sven_> where in kcontrol? i searched but didnt find it
<_2> "appearance" "fonts" "adjust all fonts" "size"
<sven_> _2 that is fonts, but i want to change the pictograms...?
<abwhostw> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<abwhostw> su: User account has expired
<_2> icons
<sven_> when i change that, nothings happens
<sven_> or do I have to restart?
<_2> abwhostw heh that's a good one    are you having a hostname issue ?     iirc sudo doesn't work if the hostname is hosed...
<_2> sven_ have to "apply"
<abwhostw> yeah i do
<_2> abwhostw you'll probably have to reboot into single user mode to fix the hostname  then sudo should start working
<sven_> and wich icons are the "k-menu"?
<abwhostw> how to do that
<_2> sven_ sorry   i don't know.
<_2> abwhostw reboot ?>
<_2> abwhostw or select the single user mode ?
<abwhostw> ok
<_2> abwhostw ?
<_2> my english is not
<abwhostw> I know how to reboot
<abwhostw> but how to select the single user mode
<jd_dk> yo i need weeddddd=)))
<_2> abwhostw ok  at the grub prompt hit esc   and select the kernel line   hit  e  to edit the kernel line   add  single   to the end of the kernel line   hit enter and b to boot
<jd_dk> wassssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaappppppppppp
<jd_dk> i need weeeeeeeeddddddd
<_2> !ops | jd_dk
<ubottu> jd_dk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<_2> jd_dk if you will abide by freenode code of conduct,   come back later and we will talk.   else stay gone.
<jpds> !guidelines | jd_dk
<ubottu> jd_dk: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_2> thanks jpds
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, a quick question if anybody knows. is there a way with kopete to see if a contact is invisible? because my girlfriend always catches me when im invisible, she said there's a way, i'd like to know :D
<_2> strawbeRRy_fieLd maybe /whois username ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> on kopete?
<_2> strawbeRRy_fieLd that's only a guess
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> messenger
<jpds> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Don't think so. And I think that that would be an invasion of one's privacy, were it possiblie.
<jpds> strawbeRRy_fieLd: However, you can message someone that is offline, if they're really invisible they'd get the message.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> with kopete you cant whois a messenger contact
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes i no jpds but i was looking for a more difficult route to understand how she does eheheh
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> she knows im invisible even without chatting me
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so there has to be a way
<jpds> Hmm.
<_2> strawbeRRy_fieLd  i still think it will be some command that maybe checks version or ping or something.
<shadowhywind> hay all, random question today. What is the best way to copy an entire linux partion and say tar it?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> du use kopete _2 ?
<_2> shadowhywind tar
<jpds> !backup | shadowhywind
<ubottu> shadowhywind: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<_2> strawbeRRy_fieLd no. i don't even use konversation
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah ok
<shadowhywind> _2 more of, i can go to the root directory and hit tar, but should i do it as root or just a su user? will the file permissions stay the same?
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i'd like to make a poll to see whats the best instant messenger, kopete's great but i head good things about pidgin as well...
<Kovert> <prefers pidgin
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thats the one you use?
<jpds> !best | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kovert> yes except for irc
<kevin__> pidgen allows you to play a sound when someone comes on line, I really find this handy
<_2> shadowhywind ?  a su user? <<<   ?      anyway.  as root.   and you will want to use flags that prevent decending into mountpoints
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> jpds: sorry mate... didnt no about this internal policy
<shadowhywind> ok. looking at the first think from the bot, is showing me exactly what i was planing on doing\
<_2> shadowhywind ok.   and remember you asked "what the best"  and tar is the best.  :)))
<shadowhywind> nod
<shadowhywind> _2 maybe you have a better idea, let me pass this pass you and see what you think
<shadowhywind> _2 a friend of mine is going over seas, and doesn't want to trust his computer and airport security, So we are going to make a backup of his 8 gig partition, where he can redownload it and use it
<_2> how full is the fs ?
<alshebli> arabic
<shadowhywind> that part i am not 100% sure on, my guess would be around 4 gb
<RurouniJones> you want disk imaging software
<_2> shadowhywind ok.  tar will not copy the empty space.  dd  would   but one could later compress the fs image     what i would do is this.    say it's the root fs and thus you need to copy it from the running system to a storage drive.     mount the storage drive on /mnt  mkdir /mnt/rootfs  and mount the root file system on /mnt/rootfs   cd into /mnt as root and issue    tar -cjf backup.tar.bz2 rootfs      when finished umount /mnt/roo
<_2> RurouniJones only if you want to copy the free space.
<shadowhywind> _2 ok let me repeat this back just so i know i have this correct
<_2> and making an image file of the partition is as simple as  dd if=/dev/root of=imagefile.img     note that imagefile.img would have to be on an fs that would hold it.
<_2> at any rate there are [ "methoods of epidurmal removal of feline" -gt 1 ]
<RurouniJones> or you could use disk imaging programs - quick google -> http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<_2> what do you think dd is ?
<shadowhywind> _2 so basically, mount the running file system to a folder, run that tar backup command
<_2> shadowhywind yep
<RurouniJones> combined with a rescue disk http://www.sysresccd.org/ so you an load the image back onto the computer
<shadowhywind> _2 would the untar'ing be tar -zxvf backup.tar.bx2?
<_2> yep
<_2> if you misspelled the same both times it would :)
<shadowhywind> _2 roughly speaking if you know this at all, tar'ing 4gb of system, what would the final size roughly speaking be? any guesses?
<_2> shadowhywind err actually not -z but -j in my example.  -z is gzip -j is bzip2
<_2> with -j around 2g   with -z prolly 2.5
<shadowhywind> opps, so it would be tar -jxvf backup.tar.bz2?
<_2> yes
<RurouniJones> Or you use the program posted above, image the disk (which handles free space), stick the image on a DVD and have the recovery DVD to load it back onto the computer.
<_2> :)
<RurouniJones> Why fart around re-inventing the wheel?
<_2> RurouniJones can you force him too ?
<shadowhywind> RurouniJones: because  he doesn't have a dvd player
<shadowhywind> nor a cd player
<_2> RurouniJones exactly.   why reinvent the wheel.    dd and tar are on ever linux system sense 1995
<RurouniJones> His computer doesn't have a drive?
<shadowhywind> RurouniJones: its an eee
<shadowhywind> hes got headphone jack. ethernet jack, and a sdcard slot with his 8 gb card
<RurouniJones> So how are you planning on getting this image back onto the machine once you have removed and formatted it? Or are you just backing it up.
<shadowhywind> he will download the data once he gets his connection setup, download it to a new sd card and unzip it
<RurouniJones> so when he goes through customs all he has is a PC with a bare-bones "Just installed" operating system?
<RurouniJones> only good for re-downloading the data
<shadowhywind> yup, the default xanderos install
<joshua24> is there a kde4 edition of konersation for kubuntu? even a trunk build?
<masteredu> ?
<masteredu> you mean
<masteredu> kubuntu-desktop
<masteredu> ?
<shadowhywind> he's a bit on the parnoid level, and read lots of stories about customs keeping laptops and stuff like that
<masteredu> the package ?
<joshua24> the package konverstaion irc client
<masteredu> jeah
<joshua24> is there a kde4 version availible for testing
<masteredu> i have it
<masteredu> i use it
<RurouniJones> I would still use the disk imagine proggy mentioned before. Back up the image to the net. Put the disk image program on his barebones machine to recover and re-image
<joshua24> where from...
<masteredu> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<RurouniJones> But tastes vary
<masteredu> ^^
<masteredu> it was included
<shadowhywind> RurouniJones: hehe
<joshua24> no that is a kde3 one...
<_2> !find konversation
<ubottu> Found: konversation, konversation-dbg
<masteredu> my kde says it is the version kde 4
<joshua24> dbg?
<masteredu> so it must be 4
<_2> well not in the default repos.
<masteredu> omg kde 4 is very unstable
<masteredu> :(
<joshua24> medibuntu? where can i get it mine says kde 3.5.9 and i use kde 4.1
<_2> !kde4 | for more information ask in the other channel
<ubottu> for more information ask in the other channel: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<joshua24> NM i got it
<_2> kwin --version
<shadowhywind> also anyone have any ideas on how to force kubuntu to seeing an attanched usb hdd.. its connected but dmesg says usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<_2> unplug/replug it?
<_2> dmesg   changes?
<shadowhywind> it does change, from USB disconnect -> USB device using ehci_hcd... configuration #1
<_2> ok  and  sudo fdisk -l   lists it as sd?
<shadowhywind> its just showing the partions of my laptop's harddrive
<_2> not listing it hmmm
<maduser> my desktop item got deleted and now all my stuff in home is apering in on the desktop
<_2> sudo modprobe usb-storage
<shadowhywind> might just be being stupid at the moment
<shadowhywind> _2 ran the usb-storage and its just sitting there
<_2> ok  and  sudo fdisk -l   lists it as sd?
<_2> probably not but we'll see
<shadowhywind> samething, nothing
<_2> ok  pastebin the output of   sudo lsusb
<shadowhywind> may just reboot, been a while since i did
<_2> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<_2> me either ubottu
<shadowhywind> snicker
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_2> why people want to reboot linux is beyond me...
<shadowhywind> now this is strange
<_2> :)
<shadowhywind> when i open the pastebin, and hit paste it take me to a index of my root directory
<shadowhywind> oh i think i might know why its doing that..
<shadowhywind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36608/
<amaury_> saludos
<amaury_> alguien me puede ayudar
<_2> yeah   owdy
<amaury_> uso ubunto pero e hecho de todo para que mi tarjeta de red inalambrica se conecte, alguien sabe lo k pasa?
<_2> shadowhywind is the drive powered ?
<shadowhywind> yes, i feel and hear it on
<abby87> amaury_: english please
<shadowhywind> _2 its not a big, i have to switch over to vista *cries* later anyways. So it should fix its self when i boot back
<_2> shadowhywind ok.   lsusb is listing it as "Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge"    but it should be showing a disk there too...   i'm not sure what is going on.
<_2> shadowhywind you can unplug power it down, and replug it again, then sudo lsusb    to see if it lists,  the number will go from 14 to 15  assuming all works correctly
<kevin__>  I have a little problem getting my microphone to work, I am trying to use skype, does any one have any ideas how and where I could configure it?
<_2> device number in the lsusb i'm talking about   Bus 002 Device 014
<_2> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<_2> second link
<shadowhywind> _2 the buss stays the same, device nu,mber does increase.. hehe but thanks anyways
<kevin__> thanks ubottu, wondering if this is a very sophisitcated bot
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas?
<_2> shadowhywind ok.   well i'm not sure   maybe there is yet a module for that particular usb device    might try    sudo modprobe usb<tab>    see if tab completion shows any sata/pata modules
<_2> that assumes bash_completion enabled.   if not, first do  . /etc/bash_completion
<_2> the dot has to be there   ^   "[your prompt] # . /etc/bash_completion "
<_2> both . and : are commands  as well as [
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a good document manager anyone knows of for kubuntu? I want to be able to tag and search pdf and txt files, similar to what you usually do with music files or photos
<abby87> dettoaltrimenti: use okular or anyways u can install adobe acrobat reader on ubuntu
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: sorry, been busy myself to see you were back... welcome back
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone know of a good document manager for kubuntu? I don't need to view files, I need to create a database where I can 'tag' pdf and text files (based on title, publisher, author, etc)
<Accidus> My ubuntu keeps grumbling about no space on the device, especially in /tmp. Since I have at least 10GB of free space, I think that somehow my root tree is quota-ed, or something like that. Am I in the right direction even?
<ubuntu_> hola como estan todos??????????
<Kovert>  I am using pureadmin for pureftpd but when i create a virtual user robert and try to login I get [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [robert] any ideas? seems to be a security issue
<cross> zdravim
<ubuntu_> jajajaja
<cross> potřeboval bych poradit. když chci najet do hardisku tak mi to zahlásí přístup nepovolen
<ubuntu> hello
<berruer> hello
<ubuntu> ¿como estan?
<berruer> no i am french
<ubuntu> jajajajaja
<berruer> i m fine but i don' t know anything in spanish
<ubuntu> de donde eres_______
<ubuntu> jajajajajaja
<berruer> i come from france
<berruer> i m asking a colombian friend
<berruer> to make the translation
<berruer> ;)
<berruer> everybody join
<berruer> nut nobody speak
<monica_jonas> hello evribody
<berruer> jaja
<monica_jonas> de que te ries
<monica_jonas> loser
<monica_jonas> (·)
<berruer> vive les chan dis donc :@
<_a61_> How does one install UbuntuOS on a apple G3 computer
<SitUbuntuSit> I believe you would download the PPC version
<SitUbuntuSit> _a61_, newer versions are not supported on PPC. You have to install 6.06
<elucy> bonjour a tous
<elucy> ca parle francais ici ou pas ?
<berruer> un peu
<elucy> héhé merci
<_a61_> okay ty
<SitUbuntuSit> _a61_, it's noted on the download page at the bottom.
<Haza-Nix> Evening folks. How might i go about mounting a NTFS external USB HD? Ive installed the ntfs-3g libraries but no luck so far to write to the disk =/
<elucy> j'ai ubuntu 8.04 ... avec compiz ... ma barre des taches originales a KDE4.1 a du mal a disparaitre
<berruer> tu as une bonne config matérielle ?
<elucy> j'ai ubuntu 8.04 ... avec compiz ... ma barre des taches originales a KDE4.1 a du mal a disparaitre ... j' l'ai mise en haut et pour quelle disparaisse il faut que je mette la sourie en bas ...
<elucy> une bonne config matérielle ?
<berruer> pas mal de RAM et un bon proc
<elucy> athlon 5000 avec 1Go de ram
<elucy> je me demande si c'est pas une option cachée dans compiz
<berruer> possible
<berruer> il y a moult options dans le tableau de config
<elucy> c'est clair
<elucy> trop d'option tue l'option !
<berruer> lol
<berruer> je ne peux même pas l'utiliser sinon je fais ramer mon PC
<berruer> :'
<elucy> en fait je m'en suis appercu cq j'ai installé Cairo ... et cairo a du mal a apparaitre
<elucy> moi aussi g du mal sur mon autre machine ... noyau recompilé mais un duron 800 avec 370 de ram ne fait pas de miracle
<elucy> ils ont un channel KDE ?
<elucy> ou compiz ?
<berruer> kubuntu-kde4
<berruer> mais je ne connais pas de trop :S
<berruer> dsl
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how to get back the .hidden feature that edgy had?
<Haza-Nix> Hmm, no idea's then?
<_a61_> Okay, I inserted my Ubuntu 6.06 OS CD, and it seems all is locked cause nothing happened, help.
<_a61_> Oh, this is a Imac G3 computer
<lakis1982> in kubuntu are there problems with suspend option ?? because my suspend can resume after sleep moed
<HULK> hi every one...
<GreenPeace> Hello! Can kde4 ksysguard show multicore processor load for separate cores?
<Kovert> can some one pastebin me a working /init.d/pure-ftpd
<JohnFlux> GreenPeace: replied in #kde
<BraveSpear> anyone know how to run x-applications from within a chrooted environment?
<BraveSpear> I've got a command to run: DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<BraveSpear> but when I try to run from chroot, it gives error message: cannot connect to X server localhost:0.0
<snarkster> if i install kde4 do i have to use the kde netwrok-manager? I have issues with it compared to the gnome version which works perfectly
<snarkster> um wrong channel
<Moes> Is it possible to have the cube and rotate it using nvidia card and effects
<snarkster> yes it is
<Moes> It will not work in Kubuntu
<snarkster> it should
<snarkster> did you install compizfusion?
<Moes> Don't have any idea what I am missing I can make it work in Gutsy
<snarkster> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing just different window managers
<Moes> I have compiz and compiz-fusion plug=ins
<snarkster> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<Moes> Thanks will try that
<snarkster> then you should be able to make it work if you make compiz the window manager
<Moes> Now using compiz as the windows manager
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> just so yuou know Ive not been able to make it work at all on my system, but according to the wikis and howtos thats all that needs to be donew
<Moes> Do you have the nvidia kernel installed
<snarkster> not on this system.. I dont have nvidia card.
<Moes> I have it installed on Gutsy but its not available in Kubuntu which is Hardy based';
<Moes> Snarkster...Thanks I out of here
<anom01y> hi, I installed compiz fusion for my user accound and it works great, but how do I get it to auto-start in a second user account ?
<anom01y> from that second user accound I can pull up ccsm, but I dont know how to permanetly have it run in that account
<lucas__> does any of you know a better alternative then kmobiletools to sync your mobile and your pc with bluetooth?
<carranca> how do i enable the strigi daemon in kde4?
<kevin__> hello all, I have just rebooted, when I try to access 'add remove programs' it tells  me that package manager is already running. I don't know why it should  be running, how do I shut it down, or find out what is happening?
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kevin__> Done
<kevin__> seems to work, thanks
<kevin__> is this a permanent fix?
<dick-richardson> I have data in a .tgz file that is corrupted. I can get everything before the bad spot...how do I get anything after it?
<z_1_qw> Does anyone know if there is some good web developement tools for linux like dreamweaver? I am using bluefish right now but would like something that would allow me to edit my webpage graphically rather than coding everything. --yes the laziness factor
<dick-richardson> z_1_qw: I've heard nvu isn't bad
<z_1_qw> okay
<z_1_qw> I'll give it a go.
<dick-richardson> aptana was listed on digg a while ago as well...
<z_1_qw> y
<z_1_qw> disregard that...
<z_1_qw> Is there any software out there for linux that can create an html photo album? E.g. scale all the pictures I choose into thumbnails, put the thumbnails in a table, and link each picture to the full size??
<z_1_qw> This would save large amounts of time indeed.
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are, though i'll have to look
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info kallery
<ubottu> kallery (source: kallery): Image gallery generator for the KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1build1 (hardy), package size 1036 kB, installed size 1692 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info photon
<ubottu> photon (source: photon): a static HTML gallery generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-2 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info webmagick
<ubottu> webmagick (source: webmagick): create gallery thumbnails for website. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-8.3 (hardy), package size 362 kB, installed size 916 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's a few options for ya :)
<z_1_qw> wow, You are magnificient!
<z_1_qw> You saved me lots of googling
<z_1_qw> P.s. how are you able to find these things so quickly?
<z_1_qw> Do you use them yourself or are you looking them up somewhere?
<Alex135> we usually respond our answers acording to circomstances we have been through and come across software or fixes that relate to the problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> apt-cache search :)
<Alex135> and that also works :P
<dick-richardson> is there a way to recover the data after a bad poing in .tgz file?
<dick-richardson> *point
<dick-richardson> or to remove a file from within a .tgz archive?
<Alex135> can the file be read or does it list as if it were corupted
<dick-richardson> getting an unexpected end of file (EOF) error
<trtwiggy> did u download it?
<dick-richardson> no, self made
<Alex135> do you have the origional data you made it with?
<dick-richardson> no :(
<Alex135> then your screwd as far as i know
<Alex135> sorry
<Alex135> Dang! i cant get http access anymore, this is weird.....
<dick-richardson> that's why I don't use it
<dick-richardson> dns resolve?
<Alex135> i cant access anything on the outside through a webbrowser....
<Alex135> although i can ping it just fine
<Alex135> its why im still able to be on here... which is strange
<dick-richardson> proxy?
<Alex135> i go through non
<Alex135> must be my ISP
<Alex135> they have been giving me a lot of crap lately
<dick-richardson> I work for your ISP >:(
<dick-richardson> not really
<Alex135> funny :p
<Alex135> THEN FIX IT! :P
<dick-richardson> you'll need to subscribe to our premium support package for us to fix our own problems
<Alex135> ill switch ISP's first, goodbye :P
<dick-richardson> lol!
<Alex135> it shows connection interupted when i try and connect
<Alex135> which is strange
<Alex135> i cant get to anything but my universities website (which is what i go through... a university x.x)
<dick-richardson> time to call
<Alex135> my dad works in the Information & technology departmetn (the place where all the crap happens computer related) so ill just call him up... ah how sweet it is!
<dick-richardson> which is probably why you're in a kubuntu irc room :P
<Dark_Fade^> we all love the "Call the Bearded Engineer" card :)
<Alex135> its just HTTP connections that are down... someone must have tweeked the Firewall.... oh how i would love to take my dads account info and fix things myself... oh how tempting...
 * Alex135 checks laptop to see if it can still connect
<Alex135> hey it works again! HORAY!
<Dark_Fade^> lucky you
<Alex135> indeed, i would have had to fix things myself :P
<Alex135> dang time for haircut, brb
<z_1_qw> ls
<Alex135> back
<Alex135> for now
#kubuntu 2008-08-12
<pteague> is there a way i can find out what's using the sound server? or at least a way i can restart it or something?
<KingOfDos> why the ** is kubuntu changing my master volume after an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade?
<KingOfDos> i was playing some music. and have 240watt boxes. so the whole house is now awake i'll guess.
<aziz> lol
<KingOfDos> normaly my mastervolume is at 5% or something
<Alex135> hehe so not smart :P
<snarkster> lol i have no idea but thats funny
<KingOfDos> and it's 01:06 at night, great timing :D
<Alex135> i blew my speakers out once trying something like that
<aziz> pteague: maybe $ alsa reload
<Alex135> and my speakers can get LOUD!
<Alex135> normal is at 45% for me
<SunStorm> does kubuntu have cdr labels?
<Alex135> and my speakers are also set n 50%
<pteague> woot! that did it... thanks :)  didn't want to have to reboot
<Alex135> so i can boost my speakers up 400% of normal
<aziz> hey, is it possible to have the taskbar shown when an application flashes it's task button? for instance, when you receive a message in a kopete chat window, I want the hidden taskbar to come up...
<KingOfDos> but still. why would someone develop software with the "default volume" at 100%? he was out of coffee or something?
<SunStorm> are there cdrw labels available for download?
<aziz> anyone got an idea regarding taskbar+flashing? i was so used to this feature from my Windows times, would love to have it in KDE.
<Alex135> KingOfDos: not sure.... but what would you do, set it to zero so people didn't know it worked?
<Alex135> KingOfDos: atliest you know it works :P
<KingOfDos> true :D
<SunStorm> found it
<KingOfDos> i would set it to about 25 or 30% i'll guess. as default
<aaronwi> is there a 64bit kubuntu for download somewhere?
<Alex135> KingOfDos: it depends on the speakers, i have my speakers set at 50% with kubuntu volume set at 45% and its normal sould level
<Alex135> sound*
<KingOfDos> but indeed. normal people have computer boxes of 2 watt RMS.
<KingOfDos> normal people dont have 240watt speakers and an ampfieler without a volume button i'll guess ;)
<axel_> aaronwi: E.g.: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<aaronwi> thankyou
<ahmos> hi. does anyone know a good dictionary programme for translating words
<aaronwi> when a new revision comes out, do I need to download a new installation cd or am i able to just run some sort of update?
<profoX-Akademy> some sort of update
<aaronwi> k
<axel_> aaronwi: Wich revision do you mena?
<aaronwi> any
<aaronwi> like in the future
<axel_> aaronwi: 8.04 --> 8.04.1 is a regular update, nothing special.
<ahmos> hi. does anyone know a good dictionary programme for translating words
<ahmos> plz
<aaronwi>  well I mean larger updates like hardy gusty etc
<axel_> aaronwi: 8.04 --> 8.10 is a so called "distribution update". That is a little bit more complcated / risky (make a backup of your /home-folders!)
<aaronwi> ok, but thats all available with the update program?
<axel_> aaronwi: 8.04 --> 8.10 might be a little bit more complcated as the ather upGRADEs before as of the integration of KDE4.
<aaronwi> ive dabbled with ubuntu a bit, and mandriva, on and off, but never completely switched over from windows, but ive had it with the unstability, so I'm switching for good today lol
<axel_> aaronwi: I don't know wether KDE4 will be the standard-desktop on 8.10.
<aaronwi> kde4 is pretty resource intensive tho isnt it?
<axel_> aaronwi: The adept manager (K-Menue > System > Adept Manager) should inform you about distribution upgrades and do the upgrade.
<aaronwi> ok
<axel_> aaronwi: It's actually the opposite. It should need less ressouctes. (As far as I'm informed.)
<aaronwi> is there an easy way to migrate all my winxp stuff over, or should I just like set up wine for the windows partition?
<aaronwi> o ok
<aldo> is it possible to uninstall gnome??
<aaronwi> i was kinda associating beryl with kde4
<axel_> aaronwi: Little hint: upgrade to the next release about one or two week after it is published. In the first days there might be some trouble.
<aaronwi> k
<axel_> aaronwi: you don't need Wine to read data from a NTFS-partition.
<aaronwi> k, but I still have some programs Id like to use
<axel_> aaronwi: or do you mean things like ICQ-settings, Outlook-accounts, ...
<aaronwi> ya
<aaronwi> altho half the stuff I use is opensouce anyways
<aaronwi> im just kinda afraid if i move everything over to a linux partion and I screw it up id lose it all
<axel_> aaronwi: Do you speak German? There is a great site about Ubuntu and stuff.
<aaronwi> ive screwed up linux distros quite a bit in the past hence the reason I never did a full switch over
<aaronwi> no i dont know german
<Alex135> arronwi: if you want someone to guide you through the process i would be happy to help you
<axel_> aaronwi: Backup. Then you don't have to fear the migration.
<aaronwi> k
<aaronwi> well,..I have 1.5 TB of stuff :S
<Alex135> arronwi: holy crap why do you have so much!
<axel_> aaronwi: External HDD.
<aaronwi> I collect
<aaronwi> lol
<Alex135> aaronwi: mythTV?
<aaronwi> nope
<aaronwi> lots and lots of torrents
<Alex135> aaronwi: ROFLHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Alex135> aaronwi: i find it funny cuz i have about 100GB that i have filled up just this summer of torrents
<aaronwi> its like an addiction lol
<Alex135> aaronwi: well now i know who to contact if i need storage space :P
<aaronwi> i have a 24/7 torrenting box too
<axel_> aaronwi: backup is always a good idea. Just imagine a Lightning hitting your house.
<aaronwi> lol
<Alex135> aaronwi: or if i need something :P
<aaronwi> yup had that happen...one of these days i need a UPS
<axel_> aaronwi: It depends on the lightning wether a USP helps. ;)
<Alex135> UPS*
<aaronwi> lol...well i have surge protectors too...but our power usually goes out during any storm
<axel_> Alex135: Ahem, yes.
<Alex135> the most i have is a 315GB hdd, so 1.5TB is a lot
<aaronwi> lol
<axel_> aaronwi: Well that would be far too risky for me. I can only give you the advise to make a backup of your data - at least of your most precious ones.
<aaronwi> i almost compusivly bought another TB
<aaronwi> think I should go with raid?
<Alex135> how much are they anyway?
<aaronwi> 80 bucks for a 500GB right now
<Alex135> no a 1TB
<aaronwi> o
<aaronwi> um 140 or so
<Alex135> ah
<Alex135> cuz i just finished paying 340 for my new 24" screen
<aaronwi> I usually get 500 or 400 gb drivs tho...cheaper if one dies
<axel_> aaronwi: As far as I know there are external HDD-cases more than one HDD. 4-5 as I know - working in a RAID:
<Alex135> ill probably go with a 500GB hdd then, i only need enough to back up my torrents and ISO's
<axel_> aaronwi Alex135: Is it USD you are talking about?
<aaronwi> i think newegg has a western digital 16mb cache drive for around 80..good deal for good brand
<aaronwi> yes USD
<Alex135> axel_: yes
<TeslaTony> Is there a way to share my net connection from my main computer to another computer?
<Alex135> TeslaTony: if you got twin ethernet ports or a Hub
<TeslaTony> I have a single ethernet port, but I´m running off WiFi
<aaronwi> so do you guys think its a good idea to use kubuntu as my main os for a main linux computer, or should i go with ubuntu...i have more experiance with kde tho
<Alex135> aaronwi: Kubuntu is the same as Ubuntu but with KDE instead of Gnome
<TeslaTony> aaronwi: Why choose? Use both
<axel_> aaronwi: it depends.
<jeisma> I just bought a basic webcam ic50c and installed cheese, but kubuntu doesn't see that the webcam is plugged in. How do I fix this?
<Alex135> aaronwi: i use ubuntu with KDE installed so its (K) Ubuntu :P
<axel_> TeslaTony: and the mess with the applications-/ K-Menue?
<aaronwi> lol
<aaronwi> how do you switch back and forth then?
<TeslaTony> axel_: The mess isn too bad
<Alex135> aaronwi: login screen, but you dont need too
<aaronwi> ok
<aaronwi> is kubuntu missing gnome then?
<Gutter_Rat> Ok - here's the deal... I currently have an ATI 3100 in my machine and know that it sucks - all I can afford ATM is a slightly used nVidia 5200 and have it sitting on my desk.  My question is do I need to do anything special driver-wise or whatnot before removing the old card to keep kubuntu/kde from crapping itself with the new card, or is it a bit more robust than that and able to take the change in stride?
<axel_> TeslaTony: for me bad enough.
<Alex135> aaronwi: with both installed you can run both gnome and KDE apps
<Alex135> aaronwi: yes
<Alex135> aaronwi: i would install Ubuntu first then KDE (just cuz thats the way i have alwase done things
<Alex135> aaronwi: never done the reverse
<TeslaTony> You can use KDE apps in gnome without KDE
<aaronwi> Alex135: ok, is it possible to then run a gnome app in kde, or would i have to switch first then?
<Alex135> thats true but you still need the KDE libraries
<Alex135> aaronwi: you can run a gnome app in KDE
<aaronwi> o ok cool
<aaronwi> never knew that
<Alex135> aaronwi: its because the gnome libraries are installed with gnome
<aaronwi> so Im guessin all thats needed is the gnome libraries
<aaronwi> k
<Alex135> aaronwi: yes
<axel_> aaronwi: after installing Kubuntu is a "pure" KDE-Linux without Gnome. But you can install it if/ when you like.
<Alex135> anyway brb, i gotta get my haircut...
<axel_> aaronwi: When you install a gnome-app all reqired libraries etc. is automatically installed.
<nusakan> Hi. I need setting up a webcam and getting my computer to recognize my flash drives, which it did until recently.
<aaronwi> ok
<aaronwi> do I have to get 64 bit drivers for everything then too, with the 64 bit version, or would 32 bit drivers wrok too?
<axel_> aaronwi: what about trying (K)Ubuntu with Wubi?
<axel_> aaron#
<nessuno> hi
<aaronwi> whats wubi?
<axel_> aaronwi: That's the problem with 64bit. You need special dirvers - as far as I know.
<axel_> aaronwi: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors and scroll down to the bottom.
<aaronwi> k, its just that I have so much storage and 4gbs ram..I thought It would be required to use x64
<axel_> aaronwi: I wouldn't say that's a requirement. It's an option.
<TeslaTony> 32bit can see 4 gigs
<TeslaTony> Supposedly. Sometimes it works out that you can only see 3.5
<axel_> TeslaTony: But not one bit more.
<aaronwi> well I know its limited on windows
<pteague> bigmem on 32bit works *sometimes*
<aaronwi> well if i go with x64 am I going to have a harder time finding drivers for things?
<axel_> aaronwi: I suppose so. It has been a while I last tried a 64bit-Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> I would stick with 32bit unless you know you NEED 64bit stuff
<Dr_willis> if you have excatly 4 gb of ram.. you may or may not 'lose' a little bit of ram.
<axel_> Dr_willis: ACK.
<nusakan> Can someone help? I need setting up a webcam and getting my computer to recognize my flash drives, which it did until recently.
<Dr_willis> so whats more imporntant - useing all the ram.. or flash and other 'media' stuff. :)
<axel_> nusakan: Sorry, no Idea.
<pteague> i've not had any problems with 64bit other than needing to get 64bit versions of programs i'm using natively... wine works just fine
<aaronwi> ok...but it is all backwards compatible with 32bit progs then right?
<Dr_willis> all it takes is one issue... and you run in to the 64 vs 32bit brick wall.. :)
<Dr_willis> it is getting better all the time.. but i hear there are still issues.
<pteague> that's true... i've got a 32bit & 64bit partitions using the same home directory... so if i run into a serious issue i can still flee back ;)
<aaronwi> ok
<aaronwi> how bit of partion should i dedicate for kubuntu then?
<axel_> aaronwi: ???
<aaronwi> not counting the home dir
<axel_> aaronwi: Use at least 3 partitions.
<ryry> hmm
<aaronwi> ok...so what do I need then
<TeslaTony> The only problem I had with 64bit when I used it was there is no 64bit flash. I use 32 bit now because there is nothing with Linux that I am capable of using that will benefit from the performance increas
<axel_> aaronwi: one for "spwap", one for /home and one for the rest.
<aaronwi> a / dir...with ext3?
<aaronwi> not dir partion*
<aaronwi> do I need a swap partion? since i have 4 gigs ram?
<axel_> aaronwi: I'd say: yes.
<aaronwi> k
<aaronwi> how big should that be
<axel_> aaron: as a rule of thumb: double the ram.
 * Gutter_Rat always makes his swap partition equal to 1.5x physical ram - is this optimal or overkill?
<aaronwi> k
<pteague> i've got an old 80gb & a newer 500gb drive... the 80gb is split about 20gb winders, 29gb/29gb linux partitions, & 1.5gb swap i think... the 500 has a 1.5gb swap & the rest is /home... iirc
<aaronwi> do I need a home partition, or can I just put that in /
<axel_> aaronwi: I'd recommend you using a home partition.
<pteague> definitely don't need that much, but i was being lazy
<aaronwi> lol k
<aaronwi> now....will wine work fine with my FPS games? and what about steam
<axel_> aaronwi: advantage: you can just "exchange" the root-partition and use your data again.
<axel_> aaronwi: No Idea.
<aaronwi> axel_: o ok. so like a reinstall wont wipe everything, just overwrite?
<Dr_willis> Ive heard wine can work with steam  - but a lot depends on the game
<Dr_willis> Its often a good idea to keep a /home partition seperate
<aaronwi> k
<pteague> depends on the FPS, but i've not had issues with the games i play... usually wow, eve-online, ut2k4
<aaronwi> and should I use the ext3 filesystem then?
<pteague> i've played guildwars before, but not lately & not since i switched to 64bit
<Dr_willis> you got any reason to not use ext3?
<aaronwi> i dont know jack about what i should and shouldnt use
<Dr_willis> Then use the defaults. :)
<aaronwi> k
<axel_> aaronwi: In case of a reinstall you just loose the root-partition. The home-partition stays untouched. If you choose the same login name you can use the data on your home-partition as if nothing had happened.
<aaronwi> ok
<nusakan> Can someone help? I need setting up a webcam and getting my computer to recognize my flash drives, which it did until recently.
<aaronwi> by default does it even encrypt the home partition?
<Dr_willis> aaronwi,  no it does not.
<aaronwi> k
<mase_work> nusakan: we are all in here to help. Just let us know what your trying to do, what you have tried and what problems you are having.If someone knows how to help you they will.
<axel_> aaronwi: Once I had installed Kubuntu, deleted it and installed OpenSuSe. I could work with my settings, E-Mails, etc as if I had always used openSuSe.
<aaronwi> ok, thanks, I'll brb
<axel_> aaronwi: then you must use the alternate-CD.
<axel_> aaronwi: for installing.
<axel_> aaronwi: Or you encrypt it after the installation.
<nusakan> I am trying to set up skype so I can talk to my parents at college. The software is installed, I just need to get the webcam working. Also recently, after formatting and mounting my new external hard drive, my laptop stopped recognizing my flash drives.
<axel_> nusakan: I don't know an answer but perhaps I can narrow the problem: Is the Kernel recognizing that a flash-drive is plugged in? (K-Menue > System > KSystemLog
<axel_> nusakan: then in this program: protocol files (or similar, I'm using the German localization) > System protocoll.
<nusakan> Nothing that looks like System protocoll
<nusakan> stuff changes when I plug/unplug it though
<nusakan> in the system log i mean
<Alex135> back
<aaronwi> ok im back
<Dr_willis> I alwyas seem to end up just manually mounting stuff :)
<aaronwi> so where do programs get installed when you use adept...or where are you supposed to install programs?
<Alex135> aaronwi: it changes depending on the type of program
<Alex135> aaronwi: files are spread all over
<Dr_willis> aaronwi,  the parts  get installed to the system where they are supposed to go. :)
<Dr_willis> there is no 'Program Files' directory that everything 'tries' to go into
<aaronwi> ok
<Alex135> aaronwi: ill show you, go into the start menu, then system, adept manager
<Dr_willis> even under windows.. not everything gets installed to 'program files' :)
<aaronwi> so if I have to do a reinstall i pretty much lose my programs
<aaronwi> yes i realise that
<Alex135> aaronwi: yea
<Dr_willis> aaronwi,  unless you install specific apps into the users home directory.
<Alex135> aaronwi: but it isn't that hard to reinstall stuff
<aaronwi> alex135: im not using kubuntu yet :P
<aaronwi> still waiting on the download
<Alex135> aaronwi: oh :P
<Alex135> aaronwi: i can help you set it up, its quite nice to setup
<aaronwi> ok...but what about program preferences and etc
<Alex135> aaronwi: KDE apps useually use a .kde folder in the home directory
<Alex135> aaronwi: in the users home directory that is
<aaronwi> k
<Alex135> aaronwi: deleat that file and everything resets to defaults, which can be usefull at times
<aaronwi> for the program files or just the settings
<aaronwi> ok
<Alex135> aaronwi: depends
<Dr_willis> Linux is much more 'compartamentalized' :) then windows.
<Alex135> aaronwi: default KDE apps use it as well as the settings are stored there
<Dr_willis> System wide 'programs' are isntalled on the system...  user stuff goes in the users home dir.
<aaronwi> k
<aaronwi> linux doesnt have any form of a useless 'registry' does it?
<Alex135> aaronwi: not that i know of
<aaronwi> k thats good
<mase_work> aaronwi: no not really. it does perform the same taks, in  adifferent way though
<Alex135> aaronwi: i have never had to mess with one so far, and i have gone through billions of problems
<aaronwi> k
<aaronwi> should I set up Raid before I start this install?
<mase_work> aaronwi: each application will have a configuration file (usually in /etc) and if it has local settings they will go in a  . file usually in your home dir
<aaronwi> o ok
<mase_work> aaronwi: are you running software raid,fake raid or hardware raid ?
<aaronwi> never really knew what etc was for
<aaronwi> hardware raid is what I would probably use, since my bios supports it
<Alex135> i just go exploring through the system folders, never do really memorisze where each one is
<aaronwi> evga 780i
<mase_work> aaronwi: cool, then yeh set up your raid card to have the arrays you want
<mase_work> then do a normal install t
<aaronwi> the most hardcore linux stuff ive probably done is mess with dd-wrt on my router
<Alex135> aaronwi: you have a long road ahead of you then, hehe
<aaronwi> lol
<mase_work> aaronwi: its pretty straight forward
<aaronwi> good thing i wasnt scheduled to work all week :P
<mase_work> kubuntu / linux isn't hard, its just different
<Alex135> you will need to expand your comfort zone, and learn to work outside of it on a regular basis
<aaronwi> well I figure after all the years of trial and error, I cant learn too much more advanced things on windows, besides vista, but I will never use vista, so now its off to master linux lol
<Dr_willis> Linux Tip #1 - 'learn to think, learn to learn' :)
<Dr_willis> Eventually you 'will' use vista.. thats the MS way. :)
<aaronwi> lol, naa
<aaronwi> unless im forced to at a job
<Alex135> the world will switch to linux before it will use vista
<aaronwi> even then...thats what live disks are for :P
<Alex135> it will switch something that they know will work,
<aaronwi> yup
<aaronwi> or windows 7
<Alex135> i dont trust windows 7
<aaronwi> or w/e number that new one is
<Alex135> it will be too hardware demanding
<Alex135> yes it is windows 7
<aaronwi> k
<Alex135> its suposed to have multiple desktops... they cant come up with anything origional
<aaronwi> am i going to have to manually find linux dirver for my video card or will it automatically get them
<Alex135> aaronwi: depends
<aaronwi> im using a nvidia 8800gts dual display dvi to hdmi
<Alex135> aaronwi: depends on the type and model of videocard, but it is almost certian with a bit of help it will work
<Alex135> aaronwi: you wont know till you try it
<aaronwi> k
<Dr_willis> nividia cards drivers are in the repos. :)
<Alex135> aaronwi: no way to tell for sure
<Dr_willis> takes me about 3 min ti get mine going.
<mase_work> aaronwi: yeh it might be in the non free part of the repos
<Alex135> aaronwi: even with the drivers you need to do some configuration sometimes to make it work
<Alex135> mase_work: no they arn't in the non-free repos
<aaronwi> does nvidia have actual linux drivers, or are all drivers user made
<Alex135> aaronwi: yes and no
<aaronwi> o
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mase_work> aaronwi: they make both closed and free drivers. The free drivers are 2d only though
<mase_work> aaronwi: and they come with Xorg
<aaronwi> :S need 3d
<Alex135> aaronwi: you sometimes need to do some configuration to make hardware access work
<mase_work> if you need 3d then you need the nonfree drivers either from apt or from nvidia.com
<aaronwi> is xorg the display program
<mase_work> aaronwi: roughly yes
<Alex135> aaronwi: x11 is the display program
<Alex135> aaronwi: xorg is part of it
<aaronwi> ok
<Alex135> aaronwi: xorg.conf is the configuration file
<aaronwi> k
<aaronwi> i think im going to get my other computer up and running, so I can chat to make sure i dont screw this install up lol
<Alex135> aaronwi: ill help walk you through it if you want
<aaronwi> sounds good
<Alex135> aaronwi: im watching some of the videos i torrented, but i can multitask XD
<aaronwi> lol
<Musli> Hello!
<Alex135> aaronwi: let me know when you are ready to start
<aaronwi> k
<Alex135> aaronwi: is this gonna be a duel boot machine?
<aaronwi> i think itll be a half hour or so
<Musli> I installed KDE for Ubuntu today and I am using compiz anyone know why i cant use more than 2 virtual desktops and it's not a cube ?
<aaronwi> yes
<Alex135> aaronwi: ah.... ok...
<aaronwi> ill probably mainly use linux tho
<Alex135> aaronwi: then we will have linux with most of the hdd space
<aaronwi> cept in the rare cases im screwed...since this is my main computer and it will be in my dorm lol
<Alex135> aaronwi: you going to leave the windows how it is?
<aaronwi> ya, i guess?
<Alex135> aaronwi: is windows set to use all the hdd space?
<aaronwi> nope...i always install it to like 6 gb
<Alex135> aaronwi: ah ok, good on ya then
<Dr_willis> If you want to use Linux and be 'very' safe. then Install virtualbox on windows. and use Linux Inside that.
<Alex135> i wouldn't do it that way though, you cant alwase do as much
<aaronwi> naa...im trying to get away from windows
<Dr_willis> That way you can have Linux in a window. :) and still get here if you need.
<aaronwi> explorer always crashes...and this install is less then 2 weeks old
<Dr_willis> It depends on what you are going to do.. virtualbox is a handy tool
<aaronwi> i got 2 computers
 * Dr_willis looks around and counts... err.. 4 in this one room.. :)
<Dr_willis> and ive been cleaning them out/getting rid of them
<Dr_willis> heh
 * Alex135 only has one and only needs one :D
 * Alex135 has a nice mini supercomputer :D
<aaronwi> well..i have only 2 operational computers, then like 3 motehrboards sitting around, few cases, and lots of parts
<Alex135> hehe
<aaronwi> a mini super computer eh
<Alex135> nice duel core CPU
<Alex135> i want a quad core though
<Alex135> 2GB of memory
<aaronwi> i have quad :P
<Alex135> YOU SUCK
<aaronwi> q6600
<aaronwi> 2.4 ghz
<aaronwi> i need watercooling tho...this whole thing gets soo hot
<aaronwi> its my first new computer in 6 years
<Alex135> accounts. On Thursday, 8/14/08, we will reset the cPanel passwords for all
<Alex135> accounts, which will temporarily disable your access to your account. This is so
<Alex135> we can get in, create a full backup of your account, and transfer it to our new
<Alex135> servers. You will later be e-mailed your password. However, there is a second,
<Alex135> more recommended option...
<Alex135> wops
<Alex135> snap
<Alex135> wrong thing
<aaronwi> lol
<Alex135> Hardware Architecture   : i686
 * Gutter_Rat has two comps with matching mobo's, processors, and drives, etc., (only difference is video card) - one is my main box, the other is my 'crash' box, where I test stuff for kubuntu before actually doing it on my main pc.
<Alex135> CPU Model               : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+
<Alex135>         : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+
<Alex135> CPU Speed               : 2611.905
<Alex135>                 : 2611.905 MHz
<Alex135> Kernel Version          : #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008
<Alex135> Distro.                 : Ubuntu 8.04.1
<buckethead> Hey guy.. The enter key isn't a replacement for a period (.)
<Dr_willis> CPUs keep getting faster and faster.. and the OS's still seem to be slower and slower.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Alex135>  \l
<Alex135> Kernel Release          : 2.6.24-19-generic
<Alex135> System Uptime           : 20:40:38 up 1 day
<Alex135> Hard Disk(s)
<aaronwi> so tru dr willis
<Alex135> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Alex135> /dev/sda1             290G  187G   89G  68% /
<Alex135> varrun               1013M  344K 1013M   1% /var/run
<Alex135> varlock              1013M  4.0K 1013M   1% /var/lock
<Alex135> udev                 1013M   52K 1013M   1% /dev
<Alex135> devshm               1013M     0 1013M   0% /dev/shm
<aaronwi> i cant wait to overclock this thing tho...the cpu should easily surpas 3 ghz
<Alex135> lrm                  1013M   39M  975M   4% /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile
<buckethead> Alex! We don't care!
<Alex135> System Memory in MB
<Alex135>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Alex135> Mem:          2025       1974         51          0         45       1505
<Alex135> Swap:         5930         39       5891
<Alex135> Total:        7956       2013       5942
<Dr_willis> Bringing you the daily allocment of usless irc spam! :)
<Alex135> there we go
<aaronwi> u set it to output all ur stats to irc? lol
<Alex135> my system stats /\
<Alex135> buckethead, speak for yourself >.>
<Alex135> no :P
<Alex135> its a program i have that prints out crap
<Alex135> i could have pasted the full one but it would have been a lot more :P
<buckethead> Anybody else want to learn any more about his computer?
<aaronwi> lol
<Dr_willis> use the command ----->   df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> to show disk ussage.. gives much cleaner output
<MrKennie> why not use pastebin so those who do care will look? :P
<Alex135> buckethead, you can leave if you dont want to listen to it, just dont blabber it out, you can be polite and say stop instead of getting all pissy
 * Alex135 wasn't thinking x.x
<buckethead> I mentioned it to you three times with increasing pissyness.
<Musli> where can i find KDE Control Center? xD i'm new :)
<buckethead> Excuse my short fuse.
<buckethead> Alt+f2 then type kcontrol
<Alex135> start menu> system settings
<carl-gunnar> ohh im in the wroong room
<carl-gunnar> my bad
<Alex135> hehehe
<Musli> Thx alot Alex
<Alex135> musli: np
<Musli> this is strange when i change to more desktops i am still only able to get 2 :(
<Alex135> right click on the desktops menu in the lower right hand corner of the creen
<Alex135> screen*
<Alex135> hit configure desktops and try it
<Alex135> Musli: are you trying compiz in KDE?
<Musli> yeas alex
<Musli> yes
<yao_ziyuan> i want to let GNOME's Update Manager check for updates at system startup, instead of Adept Updater. where do i make this change?
<Alex135> Musli: compiz doesn't work in KDE properly
<Musli> ok :(
<Musli> it worked in gnome
<Alex135> Musli: yes, gnome and KDE are 2 verry different things
<Musli> yeah i guess so :)
<Musli> but i'm still able to get 2 virtual desktops :)
<nusakan> How does one install a webcam in Kubuntu
<nusakan> ?
<Musli> can it be that there is some wrong settings in compiz?
<Alex135> Musli: no, its just not fully compatable
<Musli> in thins Advanced Desktop Settings
<Musli> this
<Alex135> musli: i have tried before, i did everything i could but never got it working right
<Alex135> musli: wait till KDE4 comes out, then you can have desktop effects of sorts
<Musli> ok Alex! I am still able to get every other effect to work :)
<Alex135> Musli: ya, it will work, to some degree, but it messes up other stuff....
<Musli> ok nvm i'm still happy with my new KDE :)
<Musli> and i've said goodbye to greedy windows xp :D
<Alex135> musli: hehe, good for you
<Musli> hehe i'm from finland and linus torvalds has his cottage really near :D
<Musli> well thx 4 all help :)
<Alex135> Musli: no prob
<Dr_willis> Go buy him a Beer sometime.
<Alex135> hehe
<Gutter_Rat> is it fairly safe to switch from an ATI card to an nVidia card without kubuntu/kde barfing all over itself?
<Alex135> !cookie|Alex135
<ubottu> Alex135, please see my private message
<Alex135> aww crud
<Dragnslcr> Gutter_Rat- you'll have to change the drivers and possibly edit the xorg.conf file (if the driver installer doesn't do it for you)
<Gutter_Rat> before swapping cards. or after?
<Dragnslcr> Gutter_Rat- it should be possible, but it may not be entirely painless
<resplin> I'm trying to get ssh-agent to use gpg-agent. In Hardy it looks almost setup out of the box. I'm trying to figure out how to get it working without ruining the default setup.
<resplin> Any ideas?
<resplin> Gutter_Rat: The system will boot, but you might not get video. I usually set sshd to start on bootup, then I can get to the config files to tweak them.
<Hydrant> hey all... anyone dual-booted Ubuntu with WinXP?  Which do I install first?  I assume Windoze, since GRUB can always be written back to the MBR
<Alex135> Hydrant: i duel boot as a standard
<Alex135> Hydrant: windows first
<Alex135> Hydrant: need help?
<Hydrant> alright... I haven't dual-booted for the past 7 years... setting up the gf's system
<Hydrant> thanks for the offer... I'm just wiping out Vista (eewww) with sysresccd...
<Hydrant> how do I force windows to use FAT?  If I wipe the partition it tries to stick me with NTFS
<Hydrant> Just create a fat partition, and let it reuse it?  I've had issues with Windows and FAT partitions marked by cfdisk before
<Alex135> Hydrant: you really dont want fat 32
<Memory_Moron> Why bother?
<Memory_Moron> I'd go NTFS Hydrant..
<Hydrant> what do you mean?  Last I checked NTFS support with Linux was horribly broken
<Memory_Moron> I use it painlessly everyday.
<Alex135> Hydrant: you havn't checked in a while then
<Hydrant> Nope :-(
<Memory_Moron> I would use a shared fat partition for data, but you can do that in ntfs too for all it matters.
<Hydrant> I've been a Linux purist for a long time, I don't even know how to get an IP address with Windows
<Memory_Moron> I use truecrypt on top of it anyway to make really, really sure no one is going to hop in my data :P
<Hydrant> I suppose Windows still can access nothing from Linux ?
<Alex135> Hydrant: +
<Alex135> wops
<Alex135> erm
<Memory_Moron> Not natively or easily
<Dr_willis> Hydrant,  i have no issues with sharing data bween the 2
<Alex135> Hydrant: there is a package that allows it to read linux file systems
<Dr_willis> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<Hydrant> np
<Dr_willis> Sily bot.
<Alex135> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Dr_willis> !ext3.1472982
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3.1472982
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alex135> hehe get owned :D
<Hydrant> I don't know how much I trust windows accessing ext3
<Hydrant> as in not at all... I'd rather it screwed itself up
<Dr_willis> Technically that windows tool is accessing it as ext2
<Memory_Moron> I wouldn't bother mounting either system partition in the other..
<Alex135> Ext2 and 3 are mostly the same
<Memory_Moron> I would have a seperate data partition accessed from both.
<Dr_willis> I alwyas manually 'unmount' my linux parititons from windows when using that tool
<Hydrant> just want to share some music... since iTunes has yet to grace us with a Linux version
<Dr_willis> linux can read/write ntfs very well now a days
<tobor> Hi - On dfapper dan - does anyone know the boot options for increasing the resolution of the console (Note - thats the console, eg the virtual ttys, not the resolution of X-windows)
<Hydrant> k... I'll create a shared partition...
<tobor> s/dfapper/dapper
<Memory_Moron> Don't bother with iTunes. Winamp/Amarok/GTKPod can do the same thing faster and easier.
<Hydrant> not for the iPhone
<Hydrant> without jailbreaking, and it's a pain in the arse to get it to sync
<Dr_willis> tobor,  you would set the framebuffer/vga settings from the grub menu - OR use the fbset command
<Memory_Moron> Ah. There is a reason why i'm not buying an iPhone yet!
<Dr_willis> I have a lot of reasonms to not use an iPhone
<Dr_willis> :)
<Hydrant> yah... have to get it over wireless and SSH... takes forever, and SSH times out after a bit... so I have to keep pinging it to keep it alive
<Hydrant> at least with the iPod touch... not jailbreaking my iPhone... its for production use, and I haven an openmoko freerunner for play
<Hydrant> do I still have to have a /boot partition in the first cylinder for Linux to boot, or are those days gone ?
<Dr_willis> Hydrant,  that was a bios/lilo/drive  issue for the most part - its gone
<Dr_willis> not been an issue for ages
<tobor> Dr_willis: Thanks!  note man fbset lead me to /usr/share/doc/fbset/FAQ
<Hydrant2> sorry... wireless timed out
<Hydrant2> missed the past 3 minutes
<Alex135> [21:13] <Dr_willis> Hydrant,  that was a bios/lilo/drive  issue for the most part - its gone
<Alex135> [21:14] <Dr_willis> not been an issue for ages
<Alex135> [21:16] <-- aziz has left this server ("Konversation terminated!").
<Alex135> [21:16] <tobor> Dr_willis: Thanks!  note man fbset lead me to /usr/share/doc/fbset/FAQ
<Alex135> [21:17] <-- Paddy_EIRE has left this server ("quit").
<Alex135> [21:17] --> Hydrant2 has joined this channel (n=aj@CPE0011950c737b-CM0012c90d1420.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com).
<Alex135> [21:17] <-- Hydrant has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Hydrant> Alex135: thanks!
<Alex135> Hydrant: np :)
<Hydrant> I'm a bit out of date with the latest Linux / Windows play nice issues
<Hydrant> thanks for bringing me up to date
<Alex135> Hydrant: np, were happy to help
<Hydrant> have to admit I like the Ubuntu way of IRC... normally I get flamed by some 14 year old on IRC about FAQs or something :-0
<Memory_Moron> Can I sum it up? Even though linux has brought a massive effort to bear on playing nice with windows, microsoft has spent its time poo-poohing everyone .. and raising prices.
<Hydrant> more like beaing up everyone... accusing the world of using their trade secrets and software patents... which will remain unnamed
<Alex135> Hydrant: i am a 15 year old, hehe, but im sorta starting out in linux relativly although ive been useing it for 4 years
<Hydrant> and just bent on world domination by racketeering, fraud, etc.
<Hydrant> Alex135: nothing wrong with that
<Hydrant> Alex135: starting out earlier than me, I started at 17 or 18 I think, don't remember
<Alex135> Hydrant: what did you expect? kids these days are the only ones that can do must stuff now :P
<Hydrant> but those were back in the days when it was uphills both ways you know... and the thought of a USB device with Linux made you have night terrors
<Alex135> hehehe
<Hydrant> 2.0 kernel I think... Debian Sid
<Alex135> ouch
<Hydrant> maybe 2.2
<Alex135> that must have been bad
<Hydrant> 6 months to configure X :-)
<Alex135> hehe
<Hydrant> although that was me knowing nothing
<Alex135> it took me 2 days to master the xorg.conf files
<Hydrant> very nice
<Alex135> Hydrant: goole is your friend :)
<Alex135> google*
<Hydrant> not then
<Hydrant> back in the old days remember
<Alex135> i mean to master it and get it all working and knowing everything about it though....
<Alex135> yes, google wasn't even around back then i know
<Hydrant> I'm not sure I want to know everything about Xorg
<Alex135> i had to know... my grafics card was really weird
<Hydrant> it was XFree86 back then though ;-)
<Hydrant> ... these young whipper snappers
<Alex135> my Vid card was messed up and ubuntu didn't auto detect it
<Alex135> hehe
<Alex135> hey, this yung whipper snapper just brought you up to date on the windows to linux and back again file transfer :P
<Hydrant> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1000 #DIE VISTA
<Memory_Moron> I want to see alex cry.. Lets send him all the old stuff in the attic. I've got an 80286 i'll donate :)
<Hydrant> haha
<Alex135> funny
<Hydrant> 386 would be better
<Hydrant> I remember starting with Corel Linux on my P75
<Hydrant> and thinking I was 133t for getting a 133
<Alex135> alright i can tell when im not wanted :P
<Memory_Moron> Heh, I'm screwing around.
<Alex135> me too ;)
<Hydrant> Just linux has come so far
<Alex135> indeed
 * Hydrant wipes tears
<Alex135> and it has far to come
<Memory_Moron> A 286 will run a(slightly outdated) version of minix.
<Alex135> in the future
<Alex135> its interesting how so many people are useing linux these days.... that and the Unix's rip off brother... the Mac
<Alex135> Its sad, Mac's were based off Unix
<Memory_Moron> It doesn't matter, they are cute. Thats the only reason people buy them.
<Alex135> a computer? cute?
<Alex135> oh man
<Hydrant> people buy Mac because it's a fashion trend, and because Linux is hard to use
<Alex135> tell me i didn't just read someone say that...
<Alex135> Linux? hard to use?
<Hydrant> Mac likes this, and is worse than MS in some ways
<Hydrant> it is in comparison to Mac
<Alex135> ah
<Hydrant> although that stupid one-mouse-button thing kills me
<Alex135> most people are just too lazy to figure it out
<Alex135> i cant figure out a mac
<Hydrant> I always had to just get to a terminal
<Hydrant> and sometimes I would lose that
<flaccid_> people buy mac for lots of reasons, but this aint the chan to discuss it :O
<Hydrant> OpenSolaris is coming out too / is already
<Alex135> whenever i am forced to use a mac, i just SSH into my computer here at home and open a X11VNC session
<Hydrant> hrrm... apparently XP doesn't like sata drives
<Alex135> it doesn't?
<Alex135> im running XP on one
<Alex135> well i do when i duel boot over to it
<flaccid_> this aint ##windows either
<Alex135> ah
<Memory_Moron> xp wants you to put the drivers in way early. its like hit f6 nwo to install sata drivers
<Hydrant> it's SP1... might have to get SP2
<Alex135> oh, you def need SP2
<trtwiggy> no u don't
<trtwiggy> i run raid 0 and start out with a xp with no service pack install
<Alex135> although i havn't ever tried installing windows XP SP1 on a machien with a sata drive.... hmmmm
<trtwiggy> magic --help
<trtwiggy> oops
<Alex135> well time for me to head off, i got work in the morning... bye all
<Alex135> Hydrant: Cya
<Hydrant> Alex135: later
<kduser> Hallo
<kduser> Does any one know if KDE starts any DBUs for sound upon init
<kduser> DBUS
<flaccid> kduser: hmm #kde might be able to answer that
<kduser> flaccid: I notice that no sound works on the computer until I start KDE
<flaccid> kduser: right. do a test with aplay before running kde
<kduser> Have been for a while
<flaccid> and what was the output?
<kduser> I start music or whatever before I load KDE and it plays
<kduser> Nothing
<kduser> then while It is playing I load KDE
<kduser>  Boom sound
<flaccid> aplay will always output
<flaccid> especially with the -v option as well
<flaccid> im talking stdout/stderr not sound
<gustavo> oie
<kduser> oy
<kduser> flaccid: Wait what?
<gustavo> como vc ta?
<kduser> which package has aplay ?
<kduser> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flaccid> kduser: not sure, but it comes with alsa
<kduser> I don't have alsa
<kduser> It seems
<flaccid> alsa comes with kubuntu
<kduser> no libalsa no alsamixer etc
<flaccid> kduser install the pkgs alsa-base and alsa-utils
<flaccid> and i'd suggest ubuntu-minimal as well just to make sure you have the base stuff
<lumlum> how come adept dosent have firefox to install? and how come when i type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 it says cannot find firefox?
<flaccid> !info firefox | lumlum
<ubottu> lumlum: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<flaccid> the package name is firefox and you only need main enabled
<aaronwi1> .
<lumlum> what does "main enabled" mean
<flaccid> lumlum: that is a repos which needs to be enabled in Manage Repositories in adept manager. it is enabled by default
<flaccid> lumlum: which kubuntu version are you uon?
<lumlum> 8.04 i think? its the latest one they send out with the cd i know
<flaccid> sweeet
<kduser> flaccid: Yeah still nothing
<flaccid> kduser: no such thing as nothing
<kduser> Unsigned 8bit Rate 8000 Hz mono
<kduser> ^^^
<flaccid> and it says playing right? (this is more than nothing :))
<flaccid> anyway if no errors with aplay, then you check alsamixer to make sure levels are right etc.
<lumlum> it seems as if i cant install anything through the terminal even if i follow the command it gives me. i have the same problem with pidgin
<kduser> Yes it does :)
<kduser> No issues I see
<flaccid> lumlum: what are the errors?
<lumlum> it says cannot find package
<flaccid> kduser: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart (and possibly try a reboot if you just installed alsa). im not sure what else to check..
<lumlum> even if i follow the sudo command it gives me
<flaccid> !info pidgin | lumlum
<ubottu> lumlum: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<kduser> flaccid: I'm telling you that everythign works like groovy gravy gumption once you load KDE
<flaccid> lumlum: you either need to enable the main repos in adept or fetch updates
<flaccid> kduser: yeah i read that before
<kduser> Even if you just load it then logout and kill X
<kduser>  Sound from the command line works fine
<flaccid> kduser: i don't know why you didn't have alsa. it comes with kubuntu so who knows what else is not right..
<lumlum> flaccid, can you tell me how to do that?
<kduser> I'm assuming that it's something just below KDE like DBUS that does the magic
<flaccid> !adept | lumlum
<ubottu> lumlum: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> !repos | lumlum
<ubottu> lumlum: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lumlum> thanks man!
<flaccid> lumlum: manage repositories from the top menu in adept manager
<kduser> Anyone have a spare 8.04 machine hanging around the place?
<flaccid> lumlum: np
<kduser> I just want someone to boot up then terminal jump
<kduser> flaccid: I'll wager that it's the same for everyone
<flaccid> kduser: so boot up to kdm, don't login, goto a tty and do aplay?
<mx814> hi
<kduser> flaccid: Yes
<mx814> can anyone help me with my keyboard layout?
<flaccid> kduser: i might be able to test this soon
<kduser> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<mx814> the problem is.. i want to write in arabic font.. and it doesn't work
<mx814> it's still the usuall font
<Hydrant> mx814: interesting... don't know how to help though... I guess arabic is going to have a completely different font set.
<Hydrant> mx814: maybe you can install a kde locale package ?
<tea-too> in windows you have to enablr left to right languges to use arabic , but i don't know in linux
<tea-too> err right to left
<Hydrant> the deb package should handle that if it exists
<Hydrant> mx814: is it your PC ?
<mx814> i installed some packages..
<mx814> maybe i just sould restart
<tea-too> almost never in linux
<Hydrant> I'm just thinking that if it's a fresh install of kubuntu, maybe you should select your language in the installer as being arabic ?
<Hydrant> maybe it's obvious, but you set your keyboard layout in control center right ?
<kduser> KDE shuld have right to left support pretty much transparently shouldnt it?
<mx814> yes i set it
<Hydrant> I don't know, depends on how KDE did it
<mx814> and i have a layout switcher in my task bar
<Hydrant> nice
<Hydrant> so the issue you said was just the font isn't there?  what does it type?  unicode chars?
<mx814> but it doesn't change anything if i click on it
<mx814> yes
<kduser> flaccid: Cool let me know
<Hydrant> the KDE layout is a strange beast
<mx814> :)
<Hydrant> did you add arabic keyboards in control center?
<kduser> Or anyone else wh has a spare 8.04 machine :)
<flaccid> kduser: let you know what sorry?
<kduser> root: don't IRC as ROOT!
<mx814> yes
<flaccid> kduser: oh give me a little bit and i'll reboot
<kduser> flaccid: about the boot up to KDM then VT and try aplay
<kduser> then go back andlogin while it's playing
<mx814> there is a prcocess running localdef
<mx814> but it doesn't finish..
<mx814> runs for a long time now
<Hydrant> mx814: have you looked on google ?
<mx814> yes.. but i don't exactly know for what to google
<Hydrant> I can help, but can just speculate... but there are likely others
<Hydrant> look for arabic locale KDE
<mx814> there is a lot of stuff .but nothing that helps
<Hydrant> or arabic kubuntu
<Hydrant> is this a fresh install?
<mx814> kk
<mx814> no
<Hydrant> k
<Hydrant> lemme just check the repos
<Hydrant> maybe install language-pack-kde-ar-base ?
<Hydrant> again, I'm just making some educated guesses
<mx814> i cant right now because localedef is still running :)
<Hydrant> not sure what localedef is
<Hydrant> killall localedef :-)
<Hydrant> btw, I assume you're not on a server of course :-)
<mx814> no
<mx814> killall doesnt work
<mx814> also kill -9
<Hydrant> really?  Who owns the process ?
<Hydrant> can you pastebin ps -eaf | grep localedef  for me ?
<mx814> root
<mx814> root      9946  9926 97 03:25 pts/3    01:18:03 localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i ar_AE -c -f UTF-8 ar_AE.UTF-8
<flaccid> !doesntwork | mx814
<ubottu> mx814: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mx814> ?
<bdizzle_> question
<bdizzle_> sorry, duh
<bdizzle_> anyway, how do I get my Linksys WUSB54G to work faster? its connected to a T1 network and only downloading at about 12 kb/s
<faileas> mx814: Try sudo kill -9 pid ?
<Hydrant> hrrm... why would root own that ?
<Hydrant> KDE must be doing something else
<mx814> because i installed a package
<Hydrant> mx814: #kde might be a better place btw
<kduser> Guest656: YOu are still root
<Hydrant> yah... sudo should have done it
<Hydrant> what package btw ?
<mx814> should :)
<mx814> dunno
<mx814> was with the kde settings manager
<mx814> i just reboot and start over
<mx814> perhaps it works :)
<mx814> but tnx for the help
<Hydrant> reboot will do nothing
<Hydrant> trust me :-)
<Hydrant> unless you changed the kernel, or something very very strange is going on... or  you're too lazy to figure out what's wrong, but generally reboot does nothing
<mx814> it will kill localedef
<bdizzle_> anyway, how do I get my Linksys WUSB54G network adapter to work faster? its connected to a T1 network and only downloading at about 12 kb/s, whereas my laptop that is connected to the same network is doing the 1 MB/s thing it should be
<flaccid> bdizzle_: you don't need to repeat here you know. do a 2min ping test and see if you get any packet loss. does this machine have wired ethernet as well, does that work fine?
<bdizzle_> wired doesn't work thanks to their stupid system. which is why I'm having to go wireless on my desktop
<kduser> flaccid: rebooted?
<flaccid> kduser: aplay plays files fine
<bdizzle_> just ping google for two minutes?
<kduser> before KDE loads?
<flaccid> bdizzle_: nah not google something less traffic than that, google has common packet loss
<flaccid> kduser: yes0r
 * kduser curses
<kduser> what's the deal then?
 * kduser ponders updating to KDE 4.1 to see if that gives love
<bdizzle_> ok
<bdizzle_> ubuntuforums.org?
<flaccid> kduser: i would check logs and submit a bug. i don't see what DEs have to do with it..
<flaccid> bdizzle_: yeah
<kduser> flaccid: I didn't either I was highly surprised
<bdizzle_> k
<kduser> I'm still highly surprised
<boggystudios> Does anyone know if the Nvidia 9700 GTS chip is supported in linux yet?
<flaccid> just becuase the DE helps enable the sound doesn't mean its the problem
<flaccid> boggystudios: probably with the beta drivers, check nvidia's website
<kduser> I don't even know what's kicking in the sound :(
<gkffjcs_> amarokcollection is taking up tones of cpu time, and generally annoying me, I like having amarok watch my music folder, but is there a way to moderate the amarokcollection daemon, it seems to never stop.
<sporkf> is tune2fs -c 0 /dev/hda1  not the command to cease fsck at boot time?
<sporkf> if so... it failed misserably
<concernedcitizen> is it normal for NetworkManager to take up over 14.9% of my memory (2GB)
<sporkf> miserably
<sporkf> /dev/hda1: ============================================   whats taking so long?
<sporkf> it says that at start up
<sporkf> how do i stop it and just boot the OS
<sporkf> sigh
<sporkf> linux garbage
<flaccid> its probably disk checking. you can't stop it afaik
<sporkf> fuck
<sporkf> piece of crap
<flaccid> sporkf: its not garbage, it checks your disks after 30 times. this can be changed in /etc/fstab
<flaccid> !language | sprok
<ubottu> sprok: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sporkf> flaccid: after 30 times my ass. it's been doign this after every 3-5 times.  no exageration
<faileas> sporkf: are you shutting down cleanly?
<sporkf> where in /etc/fstab
<flaccid> its the last two options of an fstab entry
<flaccid> sporkf: what does it say it is doing? ======= doesn't tell us anything
<mortici> im using reiserfs and i have yet to run into a check.... you might just have a failing drive if it keeps scanning it.........
<sporkf> i have had the drive for less than a year
<mortici> so... a hdd can die in a week (and yes i have seen that happen)
<sporkf> it's not the drive... it's liux
<sporkf> linux
<flaccid> sporkf: how would you know?
<mortici> i see well edit the fstab file and change the last to options of your / mount to 0 0 (zero zero) it will omit the check but im not responsible for data loss...
<mortici> i.e /dev/hda1 / ext3 defaults 0 0 (this is just an example)
<sporkf> id rather run fsck via cron while im asleep
<sporkf> thanx
<mortici> but id try to figure out why its doing it so frequently
<mortici> what fs type?
<sporkf> ext3
<mortici> :/ i run reiserfs.....
<sporkf> does reiserfs have faster performance?
<flaccid> sporkf: so what does it say it is doing above the progress meter ?
<sporkf> checking / file system
<sporkf> is the line prior to ================
<mortici> ive used it ever since susie 8.0 had it :) ive been very happy and haven't tried others but the journaling is quite quick....... to me its quick enough and stable :)
<sporkf> mortici: doesent keep ing a journal consume resources?
<flaccid> cool. sporkf there is lots of resources on line to learn fstab options
<mortici> not that ive noticed
<Memory_Moron> Anybody use libcoolkey?
<mase_work> sporkf: performance is relative. I like reiserfs but it depends what your doing and what you care about which FS you should run
<sporkf> is the journal for the fs or the end user
<mortici> sporkf: do you have a 0 1 or 0 2?
<mortici> FS
<sporkf> what do you mean 0 1  or 0 2
<mortici> at the end of the fstab
<sporkf> im using ext3
<sporkf> it's still booting
<mortici> ...line sorry ;)
<mortici> is it scanning again?
<sporkf> 0 1
<sporkf> im gonna change it to 0 0
<sporkf> what does dump and pass mean ?
<sporkf> im assuming pass means to run fsck
<sporkf> why they called it pass and not fcskatboot...
<juandiego>  have a broadcom 4311 wifi which i have finally beated and made work in wpa connections but i still cannot connect to wep
<concernedcitizen> is it time to upgrade to the new kde?
<juandiego> any ideas?
<mortici> sporkf: dunno :(
<mortici> sporkf: you can also disable the interval check by doing: tune2fs -c 0 -i 0
<mortici> err
<mortici> sudo ....
<Memory_Moron> concernedcitizen: What is your main purpose in computer life?
<flaccid> see man fstab and !fstab and google :)
<bdizzle_> what is the site to manually download the packages and their dependencies?
<bdizzle_> its like packages.ubuntu.com or something
<flaccid> thats the one
<concernedcitizen> Memory_Moron: academia + server administration remotely
<concernedcitizen> and hopefully the ocassional teamfortress 2 via wine
<Memory_Moron> Should be fine for you. How do you do your remote admin?
<Memory_Moron> NX gave me some problems, Installing the dbus-x11 package fixed it.
<faileas> <3 nx ^^
<concernedcitizen> what are the critical bugs with kde 4 right now that we should be concerned about?
<Memory_Moron> khotkeys is still a hot mess. Not much else has been tweaking my ire as of late. 4.0 gave me about 234652346 different problems with desktop effects, but 4.1 works fine.
<concernedcitizen> oh yeah on a side note, is anyone having problems rendering youtube videos on konqueror? Not only it doesn't load up the youtube videos (I have the plugin installed), but scrolling up and down the page is not smooth at all
<bdizzle_> I dunno concernedcitizen, I just use firefox for everything. Konqueror gives me headaches
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: wrong chan for kde4, see topic
<concernedcitizen> but FF looks :-( on KDE
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: they are working on a new gtk/qt engine and you may need to disable smooth scrolling in your konq settings
<mortici> konq angered me :(
<concernedcitizen> where's smooth scrolling in konq settings? lemme try and find it ;(
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: i think its only in konq kde4
<mortici> is there a way to clear my kde settings, like nuke the whole thing can i just delete .kde* from the home directory and call it a day?
<alexman> hey
<SitUbuntuSit> mortici, I think you can... I've delted .kde4 before to clear up a disappearing taskbar issue
<alexman> anyone have any knowledge of how to start your own Private WoW server?
<SitUbuntuSit> *deleted
<DarthFrog> mortici: If you do that (and yes you can), you'll want to restore the .kde directory.
<flaccid> alexman: this is kubuntu support, not wow.
<alexman> hehe
<SitUbuntuSit> DarthFrog, wouldn't it do that the next time you login?
<alexman> yes, but im using kubuntu to make a world of warcraft server
<flaccid> mortici: if you are happy to loose all of that then yeah thats a quick solution to whatever your problem is heh
<DarthFrog> SitUbuntuSit: I don't know. :-)  I've never done it.
<flaccid> alexman: we don't support wow here sorry
<alexman> ok...jeeze sorry for asking
<mortici> kwin is freaking out on me now :(
<DarthFrog> SitUbuntuSit: So I'd do it on a guest account first, to try it and see.
<flaccid> alexman: thats ok :)
<alexman> lol
<SitUbuntuSit> right... I'm sure it does work, but that's a great idea. i believe it defaults everything.
<flaccid> alexman: if you have specific questions about trying to set it up in kubuntu then yes we can help as they are kubuntu commands etc. but spoonfeeding a solution to something non-kubuntu with something non-linux like that..
<alexman> ok sorr
<mortici> i reinstalled kwin we will see if that helps
<alexman> i see what you meen now
<mortici> stupid plasmoid broke kwin :(
<flaccid> happy to help with 'im trying to install this wow thing with this command and i get this error' etc..
<DarthFrog> mortici: File a bug report, please.
<alexman> ok
<alexman> how about this then
<alexman> root@alexbert-ubtuntu:/home/blender/Desktop/mangos-0.9.0# install
<alexman> install: missing file operand
<alexman> Try `install --help' for more information.
<mortici> #6  0xb5d68b78 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 thats the backtrace :(
<mortici> kwin crashed with a signal 11
<alexman> now, i cant figure out how to build this program and those were the errors
<flaccid> alexman: just like it says you are missing params
<flaccid> alexman: read the mangos doco
<alexman> ok
<alexman> it just says to run autoreconf --install --force
<alexman> which i did
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> !find mangos
<ubottu> Package/file mangos does not exist in hardy
<alexman> mangos not found
<flaccid> alexman: sorry?
<alexman> it says its not found
<chao1> does anyone know how I can list what dev are connected via usb? I have all ready tried lsusb
<alexman> -bash: !find: event not found
<SitUbuntuSit> alexman, where did you download it from... have a link
<chao1> that doesn't give me what /dev/sdxx that it is
<DarthFrog> mortici: A signal  11 is also known as: segfault, segmentation fault, general protection failure, unrecoverable application error. :-)
<flaccid> alexman: um. !find is a bot call in this channel, that wasn't for you
<alexman> oh ok
<mortici> DarthFrog: checked dmesg its saying plasma is tainted
<alexman> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mangos/
<mortici> im going to remove it and re installed
<flaccid> alexman: i assume this thing comes with an INSTALL or README file which will detail the instructions..
<DarthFrog> Plasma is tainted?  Wow.
<DarthFrog> chao1: Try "dmesg | grep sd"
<alexman> readme is pretty lame
<alexman> ah
<alexman> didnt run configure
<chao1> DarthFrog: that only mentions my main drive
<flaccid> alexman: yes. so looks like you need to compile it before installing which is pretty standard for source code
<alexman> ok
<DarthFrog> chao1:  Could you try unplugging the USB device, then plug it back in and see what dmesg reports?
<alexman> im pretty good with linux but when it comes to compiling something im usually in the dark =\
<bdizzle_> ugh
<bdizzle_> Adept caused a sigserv error?
<flaccid> alexman: so a rule of thumb in IT.. always read the doco. see !build for requirements on compiling stuff in ubuntu
<faileas> alexman: its not that hard. its fairly standard (though i use checkinstall instead of make install...)
<alexman> ok
<alexman> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SitUbuntuSit> alexman, i'm compiling now... seems to be going smoothly, if it works, ill let you know what to do
<SitUbuntuSit> and for the record, the command with force in it was for someone who previously installed through svn
<rahul_> ftgh
<rahul_> jhlhjl
<rahul_> Hi
<rahul_> alll
<rahul_> Good Morning
<chao1> DarthFrog: it still gave very little information
<DarthFrog> chao1: What did it tell you?
<chao1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36744/
<alexman> ok thanks
<DarthFrog> chao1: From that, all I see is two hard drives.
<chao1> ok that is true. one is in a usb external enclosure
<DarthFrog> chao1: Is that what you're trying to discover?
<chao1> yes.
<DarthFrog> chao1: It's likely sdb.
<chao1> it has a lot of partition errors one of which I have pictures that need to be recovered
<DarthFrog> chao1: Because your root partition is on /dev/sda5.
<chao1> I tried that and all it says is sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb3 /media/test/
<chao1> mount: special device /dev/sdb3 does not exist
<chao1> I have tried several numbers at the end and nothing works
<DarthFrog> chao1: What do you see with "cfdisk /dev/sdb"?
<chao1> fatal error: cannot open disk drive
<DarthFrog> try "fdisk /dev/sdb"
<chao1> also /dev/sda5 is the device that I am working in
<DarthFrog> You might need to use sudo.
<chao1> Unable to open /dev/sdb
<DarthFrog> You're toast.
<chao1> =-O
<alexman> SitUbuntuSit: i got mangos working, now i gotta learn how to use myswl
<alexman> mysql
<chao1> i tried it with sudo and the same answer
<DarthFrog> chao1: It sounds like your partition table is hosed.
<chao1> I have heard of putting it in a freezer for two hours and then attempting to run it. But that is only when the disk is not spinning.
<chao1> how do I fix the table?
<chao1> get super glue?
<chao1> lol
<DarthFrog> chao1: That's guru-level stuff.
<chao1> use the force
<DarthFrog> Or a data recovery service.
<chao1> expensive
<DarthFrog> Quite.
<chao1> i need free open source.
<DarthFrog> Good thing we keep backups. :-)
<chao1> not i
<chao1> :(
<DarthFrog> There are partition recovery tools out there.  I've used them in the past.
<chao1> will do so in the future
<faileas> chao1: try testdisk
<faileas> its free, has saved my ass a few times, and might already be on the livecd
<chao1> i have backed up most but not all files. I haven
<chao1> t done that in a while
<chao1> thanks.
<chao1> tried testdisk and it only got some temp files from the browser.
 * DarthFrog is now doing his own backup. :-)
<DarthFrog> Rsync is my friend.
<chao1> what is Rsync
<DarthFrog> A superb utility for copying, mirroring and/or backups.  "man rsync"  Once you start using it, you'll not want to do with out it.  It's written by Tridge, the same guy who started Samba.
<DarthFrog> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<chao1> sounds great
<chao1> thanks. one other question... how do you do the message that said you were doing your own backup and how do you change the colors
<DarthFrog> I didn't change the colours.
<DarthFrog>  But I started the line with /me.
<chao1> I tried clicking on the font button and nothing works
<chao1> thanks. gnite from here
<DarthFrog> Try this: "/me wishes he had done a recent backup."
<chao1> ﻿/me wishes he had done a recent backup.
<DarthFrog> Hmm. it didn't work.  Strange.
<chao1> yep
<lunch> where's tacplus, it's not in the repository? why did they take it off?
<DarthFrog> !find tacplus
<ubottu> Package/file tacplus does not exist in hardy
<lunch> DarthFrog, i don't know why they decided to take it off. the old version of buntu had it
<DarthFrog> lunch: I have no idea.
<frybye> Hi - which video- capture applications are available - (in this case to use with eeepc for sending video <web->mails)
<frybye> sorry i am in wrong channel with this.. forget pse..
<wildzu> Hello, can some one help me ? I'm trying to install Kde4.1 t Hardy, but I get error while unpacking /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3_i386.deb
<flaccid> wildzu: wrong channel see topic
<wildzu> oh...sorry
<TeXNiK> hi all =)
<chipbuddy> so here's my idea. I recently found my college laptop that i had back in 2001. it's a pretty weak system. i want to bring it back to life, but i really don't want to do much with it. mainly side programming projects, and sometimes burn cds. But it doesn't have a cd burner. How difficult will it be to replace the cd drive with one that can do what i want?
<flaccid> chipbuddy: thats a hardware question, you should see about that elseware if you can easily get a new optical drive for it. you can also use an external one via usb or firewire as an option
<chipbuddy> yeah, i realize it's not a kubuntu question. but i like coming here for general questions because everyone is nice, and there aren't a whole mess of people all talking
<flaccid> yeah thats pretty much the situation and good luck
<casandro> Servus (=bavarian for hello and goodbye)
<abwhostw> hi
<abwhostw> when I finish
<abwhostw> Change the Directory directive, replace <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /home/user/public_html/>
<flaccid> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<abwhostw> the and do everything
<jussi01> flaccid: ?
<aaronwi> chipbuddy: if the drive is detachable you should be able to find a similar one to put in it, try looking on newegg.com
<casandro> I have a little problem, I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and it hangs at "Generating locales" according to ps a gzip process is defunct. I cannot kill neither the gzip process nor the localedef one. What can I do?
<abwhostw> when I write the localhost
<chipbuddy> aaronwi: i'm pretty sure i won't be able to detach it without unscrewing some screws
<abwhostw> still I get it
<abwhostw> Not Found
<abwhostw> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<abwhostw> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<nalioth> flaccid, what's up?
<aaronwi> whats the make and model
<abwhostw> why  and I create index.html on pulic_html
<flaccid> nalioth: abwhostw has broken rules 3 days in row
<aaronwi> chipbuddy: whats the make and model?
<chipbuddy> sony vaio pcg-f540 (wow... is it sad i have that memorized?). i can't remember when it was purchased... it's at least 7 years old
<abwhostw> uh
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0 the major problem
<casandro> I have a little problem, I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and it hangs at "Generating locales" according to ps a gzip process is defunct. I cannot kill neither the gzip process nor the localedef one. What can I do?
<chipbuddy> casandro: this does not really address your question, but i've had major issues with 8.04. in the end i just went back to 7.10, and it's been much nicer to me
<casandro> chipbuddy: Thanks, but I'm already running 8.04 on several machines without problems, and I really need a newer kernel but don't want to compile myself.
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0  anyone know how to help me in this situatuin
<flaccid> abwhostw: do not repeat.
<mr---t-> this is not the channel for that
<abwhostw> k
<flaccid> abwhostw: do you promise to be nice and listen tonight?
<abwhostw> yeah
<abwhostw> ok I will be nice
<flaccid> abwhostw: can you still actually use sudo ?
<abwhostw> when I fix the hostname I get problem now with sudo I don't know why
<abwhostw> no I can't used
<flaccid> abwhostw: try this and let us know the error if any: sudo chown root /etc/sudoers
<casandro> abwhostw: Can't you just boot into single user mode by attaching /usr/bash as a kernel parameter and then juch chmod it?
<flaccid> thats what abwhostw will have to do if root (su) is not yet enabled
<concernedcitizen> man, I'm starting to love konq
 * mr---t- thinks english is not his first language
<abwhostw> ok the sudo chown root /etc/sudoers when I type I get the same error
<flaccid> abwhostw: now run this command and let us know what it says: file /etc/sudoers
<flaccid> oops. i meant ls -l /etc/sudoers
<weedar> I have a laptop and want it to switch from the internal monitor to an external one (higher resolution) when I plugin the docking-station - is this possible?
<abwhostw> I get it this
<abwhostw> -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-08-10 21:15 /etc/sudoers
<flaccid> abwhostw: it worked, so you shouldn't get the error anymore
<weedar> Currently I run TwinView w/cloning (nvidia-chipset) but the resolution on my external monitor is a bit low when done like this
<abwhostw> but the error is still
<abwhostw> " is owned by gid 1002, should be 0"
<flaccid> ok. abwhostw what does this commmand say:  grep -i root /etc/passwd
<abwhostw> 0 it mean I have be a root yeah
<flaccid> 0 should be root yes
<abwhostw> root:x:0:1002:root:/root:/bin/bash that said
<flaccid> abwhostw: you changed the uid of root it seems
<flaccid> do you remember doing that
<abwhostw> no
<flaccid> abwhostw: grep 1002 /etc/passwd please
<abwhostw> root:x:0:1002:root:/root:/bin/bash
<mr---t-> tell me he didn't type please
<abwhostw> i did
<flaccid> abwhostw: run this: kdesudo kate /etc/passwd  then find the line with root in it and change 1002 to 0 then exit and save
<abwhostw> /etc/passwd:root:x:0:1002:root:/root:/bin/bash
<abwhostw> grep: please: No such file or directory
<flaccid> hehe
<abwhostw> I can't do the last cmd
<abwhostw> cuz I have to install sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<flaccid> abwhostw: use kdesu instead then
 * mr---t- scratches head
<flaccid> or install kdesudo which should already be installed. but from memory you are a gnome person, so you can use gksu
<abwhostw> gksu is not working
<flaccid> abwhostw: always say what the error is or we can't help
<abwhostw> the error the file is not opening
<abwhostw> I type like that Cmd gksu kate /etc/passwd
<flaccid> what is the exact error, literally as it says
<abwhostw> u said
<abwhostw> un this: kdesudo kate /etc/passwd  then find the line with root in it and change 1002 to 0 then exit and save
<flaccid> maybe you don't have kate.  i mean at the end of the day you are using ubuntu and not kubuntu, so here really isn't the place for help, #ubuntu is, however mabye you will have luck with: gksu gedit /etc/passwd
<abwhostw> gksu gedit /etc/passwd this cmd is not working
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> what's the advantge of kdesudo over sudo anyway?
<flaccid> sudo is not for gui apps
<flaccid> abwhostw: can't help if you dont' say why..
<abwhostw> ok
<LanceMartin> I am having trouble getting my modem to dial phone numbers from Knontact
<flaccid> abwhostw: put the command in the console and paste the error here if less than 4 lines, its that simple..
<mase_work> LanceMartin: does it dial numbers ok from kppp or minicom :
<mase_work> ?
<LanceMartin> Mase_work yes the modem is working perfectly.
<LanceMartin> Mase_work All I want to do is dial a number from a database like kontact or open office database.
<LanceMartin> Mase_work Kontact says it can be done but it gives no clue as to how.
<mase_work> LanceMartin: ok , you might have better luck in #kontact
<mase_work> they might know how . let me know if you find out, i would be curious also
<LanceMartin> Thank you Mase_work
<tom_> hi all
<tom_> не могу сцуко лиску настроить
<tom_> кто нить может помочь?
<faileas> ~ru
<faileas> erm
<faileas> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abwhostw> #ubuntu
<crazy_bus> is it possible for a web camera to not list under lsusb, or does it mean it's broken if it doesn't?
<crazy_bus> it seems to does recognize it and dmesg has info about gspca sn9c102: V4L2 driver for SN9C1xx PC....... it still doesn't work though
<another_david> I'm having trouble playing DVDs. Anyone knowlegable about that sort of thing?
<flaccid> !dvd | another_david
<ubottu> another_david: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<another_david> I've got libdvdcss2. I think the problem has to do with automounting. I can create an iso, mount that, and play it. I just can't play a "real" DVD.
<another_david> anyone? stumped the 'bot?
<concernedcitizen> why is it that there isn't any image editors that comes with kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> concernedcitizen: krita?
<thefish> concernedcitizen: there are a few - just do an apt search
<Falstaff> I am still trying to dial a telephone number with my modem ...
<emilsedgh> Falstaff: what is your modem?
<concernedcitizen> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Falstaff> Emilsdgh I have an external modem set up on /dev/ttyS0 it works well
<emilsedgh> Falstaff: yeah, external modems work nice on linx, but internals have some serious problems.
<Falstaff> Emilsdgh I decided to use an external after spending a night fighting with the internal ... I have it dialing okay I just want to be able to dial from Konect or Open Office ...
<Falstaff> Emilsedgh I can't believe it is this hard to just dial out ... I made it work there should be a program that just does it ... put in the phone number and it dials ... it sounds simple to me.
<emilsedgh> Falstaff: you have to dial using kppp
<Falstaff> Emilsedgh Kppp works for a few numbers but I want to use it from inside my database program like open office or Konect ...
<emilsedgh> Falstaff: i cannot understand what you want to do
<Falstaff> I want to be in konect and access a phone number ... and dial it (if I had to cut and paste that would be okay) Konect says it can be done (like for the faxes) but it give no clue as to how to do it
<Falstaff> That program name is kontact not konect (ooops).
<frojnd> hello there
<emilsedgh> i dont know Falstaff, sorry :)
<Falstaff> Is there a scripting channel here somewhere?
<Falstaff> thanks anyway emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> maybe #bash ?
<frojnd> I need to program in c++ what package do I need to install?
<flaccid> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<amerigo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<flaccid> thats the easiest to install what you need to compile. and you can use anything to text edit
<gem2501> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gem2501> hi, btw :)
<gem2501> can somebody tell me how to get a list of packages version-upgraded in the one before last update? (not upgrade!)
<frojnd> Is there any good editor for programming in c++ ? I know in KDE is kate, where is implemented terminal, so u don't need extra terminal
<flaccid> um, eclipse maybe?
<flaccid> thats an ide but
<Tecmi> or albastra
<laptop> 947731o
<amerigo> hello there
<amerigo> i'm looking for a new pointer for vegastrike
<amerigo> anybody can helpme?
<HAL9000> Does anyone know how much space swap partions takes up  I told it to be 2gigs but its 1,951,888 kbs
<gnumm> HAL9000: it's ok
<core_> help me
<core_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<core_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?????
<gnumm> core_: close synaptic, adept or any app which works with the package management
<lenea> hey all. i've jost got a wacom graphics tablet. how do i set it up?
<HAL9000> If it crashed just look for it in the processes and kill its pid
<core_> for kubuntu4.05 no ? why...
<Matty> hi
<lenea> hey all. i've jost got a wacom graphics tablet. how do i set it up?
<Quest_> how to open .rmvb file?
<lenea> Quest_ : use real player
<Quest_> lenea thats for windows?
<lenea> Quest_ : it's for all OS
<Quest_> ok
<lenea> Quest_ : http://www.real.com/linux
<Quest_> thx
<lenea> np
<lenea> can anyone tell me how to open kate as root?
<turtlez> kdesu kate
<flaccid> !sudo | lenea
<ubottu> lenea: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<lenea> kdesu kate doesn't work
<lenea> "Command not found!"
<turtlez> is kdesu installed?
<turtlez> sudo apt-get install kdesu
<lenea> it's already installed
<lenea> kdesu konq
<lenea> whoops
<turtlez> try: sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<lenea> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<lenea> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<turtlez> Not sure lenea, I'm a bit of a newbie. And: kdesudo kate doesn't work?
<lenea> no
<draknn> Hello, i have a problem with my fans. i am running 8.04, up to date, and my fans stay running always
<lenea> isn't there a way to log as root from within kate?
<flaccid> if you enable root then yes
<lenea> how do i do that?
<flaccid> set a passwd for root. all this is probably detailed in the intial link
<lenea> i've always used kdesu kate. but now that i've installed kubuntu 8.04 I don't understand why that doesn't work
<turtlez> lenea: 'dpkg -l kdesudo' ?
<draknn>  Hello, i have a problem with my fans. i am running 8.04, up to date, and my fans stay running always
<lenea> turtlez : ii  kdesudo        2.5.1-0ubuntu3 sudo frontend for KDE
<turtlez> lenea: kate is installed right? :P 'kdesu kate' works fine for me...
<lenea> turtlez : if i just type kate, without root, it opens it : so it must be installed
<lenea> turtlez : nvm. i managed with "sudo kate". thanks for the help though
<turtlez> lenea: np. I was just about to suggest it, but sudo isn't recommended for graphical applications. gl though
<lenea> turtlez : well at least it works
<turtlez> lenea: very true :)
<Matty> hi
<Quest_> is there a way to erase data from ram while system is runing?
<ysis> Hi. I'm running KDE 3.5.9 on Ubuntu Hardy Hadron and have a problem with the Run Command Dialog (Alt+F2). When I try to start Firefox through the dialog, the "Application is loading" symbol in the taskbar shows up, but in the end, the application won't start. On the other hand: If I type "firefox" in konsole it starts just fine.
<ForgeAus> was KDE originally designed to be based on CDE?
<Quest_> is there a way to erase data from ram while system is runing?
<lenea> i followed a tutorial un the ubuntu forums to install my wacom graphics tablet. but when i rebooted my computer, now my X won't start. any ideas?
<lenea> could it be the fact that i edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<lenea> how do i edit a document from within terminal(text-based)?
<flaccid> lenea: pico
<flaccid> !texteditors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texteditors
<flaccid> hmm
<turtlez> lenea: or vim
<flaccid> there is a factoid on all of them i think. i use joe myself
<flaccid> ForgeAus: negative
<flaccid> ysis: thats sounds like a bug because it should be pretty much the same. you could submit a bug for it
<turtlez> what's a nice ftp client? any built in with kde?
<flaccid> turtlez: konq or dolph is ok. i use krusader and some people use kftpgrabber
<ysis> flaccid: Where is the right place for that? Is it more likely to be a KDE or Kubuntu problem? (I'm quite inexperienced in the Linux community.)
<turtlez> flaccid: cheers, I'll try 'em out :)
<flaccid> !bugs | ysis
<ubottu> ysis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> turtlez: sweet as
<ForgeAus> turtlez you can use konqueror for ftp and probably dolphin
<ForgeAus> you could even get mc and  use midnight commander in a konsole to do it :)
<ForgeAus> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<flaccid> ah thats the factoid. krusader kills them all! :p
<ForgeAus> Kasablanka? hehe interesting
<turtlez> ForgeAus: thanks Forge. I was after recommendations too though ;) cheers
<ForgeAus> good point krusader rocks! I forgot about that one
<ysis> flaccid: Thanks. I'll do that.
<flaccid> its like my little mate i use every day :O
<ForgeAus> krusader is much like a gui version of midnight commander anyway :)
<flaccid> is mc a qt app ?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> mc is a console (possibly curses) app
<ForgeAus> you don't need a wm to use it at all
<flaccid> ah thats right. there is some gui version as well
<flaccid> *something* commander or something its called
<ForgeAus> (ie works in textmode, non-x)
<ForgeAus> uh theres gnome-commander
<ForgeAus> but thats GTK
<flaccid> maybe thats what im thinking off
<ForgeAus> krusader is the qt/kde equiv
<Githzerai> bcm or somesthing....
<flaccid> i'll always suggest a gui app (pref. kde/qt) before terminal/other tk in kubuntu desktop os chan ;)
<ForgeAus> so essentially krusader = mc for qt :)
<ForgeAus> (well possibly KDE not just qt??)
<masteredu> AHHHH
<masteredu> KUBUNTU IS SO COOL XD
<ForgeAus> I agree flaccid :)
<flaccid> yeah anyway krusader is tha bomb :O
<ForgeAus> even Qtparted is pretty good :)...
<masteredu> where you from people
<masteredu> and what time is by you? :D
<ForgeAus> Australia of course :)
<ForgeAus> (here? its around 9pm or so
<khaije1> flaccid: how is it different from dual-pane konqueror?
<ForgeAus> GMT +10 (or during daylight savings +11)
<ForgeAus> although daylight savings I think is opposite US which means difference of 2 or something hrs per change, gets confuzing
<flaccid> khaije1: more functions, less stuffing around
<flaccid> im in syds, ForgeAus...
<arpharazon> hello
<flaccid> wherz u
<flaccid> sorry i did a bad grammar there
<arpharazon> where can I find and edit the list of the stuff that runs on startup?
<flaccid> arpharazon: there are many, what are you trying to achieve
<ForgeAus> 2 pane konq is diff, different views (ie krusader is generally alwys in a detail view rather than basically icons although that can be changed in konq)
<ForgeAus> its also built in archiving
<djp> hello @ all.. anybody knows about apache and php file uploads?
<ForgeAus> its also got a terminal line down the bottom
<faileas> djp: a little
<ForgeAus> its also well... just handy all over :)
<faileas> what's the issue?
<ForgeAus> I think theres even a menu option to run as root
<ForgeAus> (instead of having to exit and rerun the app with a kdesu or something)
<ForgeAus> (although essentially I think thats what it does automatically for you if you choose that)
<arpharazon> flaccid: (heh, nice nick) I tried to get rid of katapult and install launchy instead, but Launchy gives me an error on startup saying the hotkeys are in use. Since the dialog says "Launchy <2>"...
<amerigo> hello buddies
<flaccid> arpharazon: what am i meant to do?
<ed__> heloo wonder anyone can help me..installed Debian on my laptop but it did not detect my wirelss
<ed__> any idea?
<amerigo> anybody can help me with "vegastrike" the games??
<ForgeAus> I wish AWN wasn't so gnome-centric :(
<djp> faileas: :-) .. i set the upload dir in php.ini, chmodded the upload dir to 777, but the upload failes print_r says: Array ( [name] => export_20080812.csv [type] => text/csv [tmp_name] => /var/www/upload/phpY3ZCI0 [error] => 0 [size] => 385063 ) .. i dnot know where to search
<arpharazon> flaccid: Unless you're familiar with Launchy, telling where to find the startup programs list would be perfcetly fine.
<flaccid> djp: this is not #php but rather kubuntu support which is desktop OS
<flaccid> arpharazon: like i said there are many in linux/unix
<arpharazon> flaccid: Er... How many?
<djp> ok, thanks @ flaccid
<flaccid> arpharazon: i dont know off the top of my head
<faileas> o0
<arpharazon> flaccid: That's not good.
<faileas> djp: thats a little beyond what i know ;p
<faileas> erf
<flaccid> there is rc.local and services and a few others and a couple with X and a couple with X users depending on their DE ..
<flaccid> its a lot better to advise what you are trying to achieve instead of thinking things are simple like that in linux
<faileas> i got a AVI, and subs for it in IDX and sub formats. i want to hardsub it so i can upload it to a PMP. any idea on what software i can use?
<djp> thank you @ faileas .. beyond my knowledge also :-s ;-)
<arpharazon> flaccid: But you know, in windows you can check msconfig, and if it autstarts it's probably. There's no way to get a list of what is starting in kubuntu?
<flaccid> arpharazon: linux is not windows.
<arpharazon> *probably there
<faileas> arpharazon: i thought it just opens whatever was open the last time you cleanly shutdown
<flaccid> arpharazon: what are you trying to achieve/know ?
<arpharazon> flaccid: I know, I know... Like I said I need a list of what launches when I turn on my laptop. Or a list of most of it, if that's how it works.
<flaccid> arpharazon: there is no list.
<arpharazon> flaccid: Are there any diagnostic programs that try to log what is running at boot up?
<flaccid> nope
<arpharazon> flaccid: erm...
<flaccid> the two things you first need to look at is 1. services and 2. runlevels
<arpharazon> flaccid: what are runlevels and where do I look at those things
<flaccid> then there is the user level
<flaccid> im not the right person to give info on runlevels sorry
<flaccid> services can be looked at in system settings however
<flaccid> and there is also google and the wiki for all of this. im sorry i can't help further
<flaccid> someone else might be able to..
<arpharazon> ok
<arpharazon> I'll see what I can find
<core_> Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<core_> Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first. ??????
<Githzerai> arpharazon: Sysettings - advanced - services or something like that..
<bazhang> core_, close the others and try again
<core_> now commmand terminal ?
<bazhang> core_, close adept and others first
<lenea> anyone using graphics tablet?
<core_> yes again problem
<bazhang> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<bazhang> core_, which others do you have open
<bazhang> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<flaccid> i think its called 'system services'
<arpharazon> Githzerai: I don't care about the services
<arpharazon> Githzerai: I want to know why two instances of my app are run at start up and not one
<flaccid> arpharazon: ah some info on why finally..
<flaccid> what is your app?
<arpharazon> flaccid: But... But... I told you in my first reply!
<arpharazon> flaccid: Launchy!
<flaccid> you didn't say it was being lauched twice
<flaccid> what is Launchy ?
<lenea> what's a good virtual machine software?
<flaccid> !virtualisation | lenea
<ubottu> lenea: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<faileas> er
<faileas> launchy is a windows app isn't it?
<arpharazon> flaccid: It's like katapult. Launchy.org
<arpharazon> faileas: There's a package for it in adept
<arpharazon> flaccid: I just figured out it's launching twice. That was my initial suspicion, I thought I made that clear... Oh well. So how do I make it run once?
<flaccid> i'll check it out
<arpharazon> flaccid: Ok, I'll see what happens when I reinstall while you do
<arpharazon> flaccid:  see you later
<flaccid> where and how did you install it?
<flaccid> ah well
<Githzerai> arpharazon: There was something similar to services, similar name I mean there, exactly for configuring what u need. I'm on KDE4 for a long time now, and just can't remember. I'll check it out...
<flaccid> have a look at http://launchy.org/ its um pathetic
<faileas> flaccid: some people like it ;p
<flaccid> since launchy is not kubuntu supported, is 3rd party and has bad support, who knows what the problem is...
<flaccid> !find launchy
<ubottu> Package/file launchy does not exist in hardy
<FabParma> Please, how can I see which KDE version I am using? Thanx
<flaccid> FabParma: in konsole kicker --vesion
<FabParma> flaccid: thank You
<flaccid> i mean kicker --version (or goto help | about in any kdeapp)
<flaccid> np
<FabParma> flaccid: just for informatinon  "it is kiker -v"
<mok0> Huh? ﻿I just upgraded to 4.1 but now my kmail settings, address book etc. are not found.
<flaccid> FabParma: are you non english? because kiker is not on my system
<flaccid> mok0: wrong chan, please see topic
<FabParma> Yes, I have italian eviroment
<mok0> I thought this was the kubuntu channel :-)
<flaccid> i guess that is why
<flaccid> this is an english chanell :)
<flaccid> mok0: kde3 is current for kubuntu (see topic)
<FabParma> this its the only channel for Kubuntu :-)
<Githzerai> mok0: #kubuntu-kde4 BTW, kde4 uses sparate config folder .kde4 instead of /kde3 ;)
<flaccid> FabParma: quite a few other chans actually see /list
<flaccid> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mok0> Githzerai:  Ah, now I understand. I used to use 4.0, but the version of kontact was still kde3
<abby87> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Githzerai> mok0: yes, but if u installed kontact-kde4. It's as if u have two different apps, no matter the name. Config transfer scripts can be found on net. ;)
<faileas> gaaahhh
<faileas> anyone familair with avidemux?
<mok0> Githzerai: ok, thanks. Will look for them...
<FabParma> Thanks flaccid, anyway I think that I will stay in this channel because it is defintelly more rich of informations
<flaccid> well you can have two apps on 1 system. 1 in the kde4 dir and one in the /usr/bin for kde3 or whatever as per ubuntu packaging
<flaccid> okies
<flaccid> ie. run command: which kontact (to see what is in path)
<flaccid> it will probably return /usr/bin/kontact which is kde3 until intrepid..
<FabParma> Yesterday I downloaded Kubuntu 8.04, I made a clean install. On the Kubuntu site says that was with KDE 4.1 Now i checked my KDE version and its: KDE: 3.5.9   Qt: 3.3.8b. Have I made some mistake during the install or the version 4.1 it is optional?
<flaccid> FabParma: what was the filename of the .iso you downloaded?
<flaccid> regardless i don't belive kde 4.1 install is available by iso until intrepid
<FabParma> kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<flaccid> i believe that is kde3, which is a good thing because kde 4.0x is out of date now
<Githzerai> FabParma: You have remix cd, but it comes with 4.0.3, 4.1 needs to be installed with ppa repo, no other way...
<ForgeAus> unless you write your own 4.1 cd from the installer .deb's
<flaccid> yep thats the way
<FabParma> Githzerai: thanks. The best way to install 4.1 it via apt or others?
<Githzerai> FabParma: as any other. ;) check kubuntu.org anouncements for more info ;)
<flaccid> well yes via apt
<flaccid> as per the topic.. KDE 4.1 released! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<concernedcitizen> just to check is the edge flipping thing only for compiz or is it by default in kubuntu
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<concernedcitizen> err I know.
<flaccid> compiz and kwin are totally different window managers
<concernedcitizen> I'm asking if that effect is part of kubuntu
<flaccid> compiz has not much to do with kde..
<flaccid> there are no effects in kde3/kubuntu ..
<concernedcitizen> because the strange this is, I'm running on kWin, but the compiz process is running
<FabParma> I would like to run the Kde wizard that appeared at first user access. In this version of Kubuntu I am unable to find it. Can you help me?  Thanks
<concernedcitizen> but I still have the effect
<flaccid> concernedcitizen: only 1 window manager can be active on the display and that window manager might need configuring if it has compiz efffects..
<concernedcitizen> I've killed the compiz processes and I can still edge flip
<Githzerai> concernedcitizen: maybe u have kde-window-decorator running with compiz, so it appears as if u are using kwin. Run kwin --replace
<FabParma> I would like to decrease the enviromant effects/animations. How to reconfigure KDE?
<concernedcitizen> Githzerai, I don't have it running with compiz, cos on fusion icon i've set it to kWin, but anyway I've did the kwin --replace for good measure.
<flaccid> FabParma: its one or the other. kde/kwin is configured in system settings | appearance or ccsm for compiz
<concernedcitizen> this is weird. lemme try removing all the compiz packages.
<flaccid> FabParma: let me find the binary for the wizard
<flaccid> FabParma: kpersonalizer
<FabParma> flaccid: thanks, very gentle
<ghostcube> hi
<ghostcube> compiz 0.7.6 available for hardy in ppa repo
<ghostcube> if anyone wanted to test :)
<FabParma> flaccid: was not installed by defaul. I just installed it via apt. Thank again ps: it is exacly what i was looking for :-)
<flaccid> FabParma: so all good ?
<Githzerai> ghostcube: I'm using 0.7.7 ;)
<FabParma> goooood
<ghostcube> sure but this is git imho :D
<flaccid> cool
<ghostcube> 0.7.6 is for the ones not wanting to compile the new cube plugin
<ghostcube> :)
<Githzerai> ghostcube: repo :) http://download.tuxfamily.org/
<flaccid> this chan is not for compiz
<ghostcube> 0.7.7 ?
<concernedcitizen> yeah weird as hell
<Githzerai> ghostcube: yap
<concernedcitizen> everything's uninstalled, no compiz, no fusion icon
<ghostcube> Githzerai: trevi ?
<flaccid> help and support for compiz* is in #compiz-fusion
<Githzerai> ghostcube: It's a debian repo, though, but works perfectly ;)
<lenea> does anyone know how to switch graphics tablet settings?(from mouse mode to point on tablet = point on desktop - mode)
<ghostcube> hmmm ok i dont support cf here i only told u the 0.7.6 branch is out guys :) to test idf anyone wants it
<concernedcitizen> flaccid: ain't looking for support for compiz.
<flaccid> read the factoid or its off-topic
<concernedcitizen> flaccid: why is it that networkmanager takes up 10% of my RAM (2GB)
<flaccid> how would i know?
<mariana> hello
<mariana> como estan???+
<ghostcube> flaccid: more userfriendly behaviour would help a bit
<ghostcube> dont u think so ?
<ghostcube> but never the less back to #cf ;)
<jimmy51_home> hello, will an ubuntu user installing kubuntu-desktop also install the kde apps? (kate, konqueror, etc)
<lenea> jimmy51_home : i think so, not sure though
<flaccid_> jimmy51_home: yep both of those
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<concernedcitizen> !ksplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksplash
 * concernedcitizen foldarms
<flaccid_> what are you trying to do?
<flaccid_> concernedcitizen: there is system settings -> splash screen
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<concernedcitizen> flaccid_:  that's what I've thought so (at least according to the manual), but I can't find it under my settings. Under the "Look & Feel" panel.
<n3ksus> Hi, im wondering if any1 can tell me if Ubuntu has stopped my aMSN from working, I done some updates about 1-2 weeks ago and aMSN decides not to work, and trying a clean install dont help
<ForgeAus> :( someone needs to write an AWN-KDE! its way to gnome-centric :(
<flaccid_> i don't even know what that means
<concernedcitizen> :(
<concernedcitizen> can't find the splash screen option
<n3ksus> Hi, im wondering if any1 can tell me if Ubuntu has stopped my aMSN from working, I done some updates about 1-2 weeks ago and aMSN decides not to work, and trying a clean install dont help
<kalib> Hi guys... I wanna multiply two values... what's wrong?
<kalib> echo "Seu valor em reais fica: $(($dolar * $valor)) "
<ForgeAus> is there going to be a way in intrepid to keep kde3.5.9?
<ForgeAus> not that I'm anti kde4 I'm just pro kde3.5.9 as default hehe
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, afaik kde4 will be the default :(
<lenea> hey i've got a problem . i accidentally pressed a key combination. ctrl+alt+chift+pg up/pg down..my computer rebooted but now my taskbar is gone, so is the kmenu
<lenea> any ideas?
<ForgeAus> run kicker
<ForgeAus> ie rightlick desktop run command, kicker
<lenea> there is no such thing
<ForgeAus> unless you've installed compiz or something like that (you might need to edit you xorg.conf to enable composite = 1)
<ForgeAus> no such thing as what?
<ForgeAus> kicker is the taskbar for kde
<lenea> it won't run it
<BluesKaj> lenea, alt+F2
<lenea> yes, i know how to run commands
<ForgeAus> (or if your kde4 its part of plasma called kickoff or something like that)
<ForgeAus> whats IT?
<lenea> yes, i am KDE4
<ForgeAus> ok go to either #KDE they might be able to help you there
<lenea> ok thanks
<ForgeAus> or #kubuntu-kde4
<TZander> hi, is there a cmake 2.6 backport for 08-04 ?
<ForgeAus> wow I managed to help lenea! somehow!
<core_> Reading package lists... Done
<core_> core@core:~$ kgksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> hehe that stuff's slightly outo f my depth
<core_> bash: kgksu: command not found
<core_> core@core:~$ kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<core_> sudo: kate: command not found
<core_> core@core:~$
<core_> ?
<core_> why ?
<Hamra> !pastebin | core_
<ubottu> core_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> whats kgksu?
<ForgeAus> you mean kdesu ?
<ForgeAus> (or kdesudo)
<ForgeAus> you don't have kate?
<Hamra> he meant gksu
<Hamra> try kwrite
<ForgeAus> if you don't have kate you probably don't have kde
<ForgeAus> at last not all of it
<ForgeAus> erm at least (if I can spell it)
<Hamra> but isn't kate part of kubuntu-desktop
<core_> yes ...close window but why ?
<Hamra> ?
<ForgeAus> I think, from memory gksu is kdesu's gtk counterpart for gnome
<Hamra> core_: are you in a graphical environment or in a terminal?
<ForgeAus> yes kate is part of kubuntu-dekstop
<ForgeAus> also part of kde-core I think
<ForgeAus> try gksu gedit maybe
<ForgeAus> if you have ubuntu (not kubuntu) that should work
<ForgeAus> the kdesu command was working but you don't seem to have kate
<ForgeAus> (kate is basically a fancy kwrite, if your lucky you might have kwrite)
<ForgeAus> if not sudo apt-get kate
<ForgeAus> (or better yet sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop)
<Hamra> core_ : you still here?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<Hamra> i remember the alternate install cd once asked me if i want separate /home /usr etc.. partitions or a single root part. it's not asking me now, it just go ahead and suggest one root partition, how do i let it ask this?
<Hamra> other than choosing manual partitioning
<Sivam> Yamakiri
<Sivam> hi
<Sivam> I would like to configure sendmail in my ubuntu machine
<Sivam> can any one help me
<Hamra> sivam: you want to configure your email client?
<Sivam> Hamra, I want to configure my email server
<Sivam> for sending outgoing emails
<Hamra> i'm afraid i don't know about email servers
<FabParma> I have a curiosity probabilly OT.  Why the 90% of distributions use Gnome as default? I used Gnome and Kde over years and imho KDE it is absolutly the best. Is someone able to explain to me why these distros use gnome?
<mok0> FabParma: no...
<BluesKaj> FabParma, some ppl like gnome , beleive it or not they prefer it cuz it doesn't have the "windows look"
<mok0> BluesKaj: Neither does KDE imho
<FabParma> BluesKaj: incredible...
<faileas> BluesKaj: it looks more like apple OS 9 ;p
<mok0> FabParma: Unfortunately, in Ubuntu, gnome looks better because it's getting all the attention of the developers
<m__> hello
<chris_> I have problems installing amsn on kubuntu. I have made ./configure and make deb but I get this message:
<chris_> mkdir -p ./distrib/DEB
<chris_> sed "s/#VERSION#/0.97.2-1/" debian/changelog.in > debian/changelog
<chris_> sed "s/#TCL_VERSION#/8.4/" debian/control.in > debian/control.tmp
<chris_> sed "s/#TK_VERSION#/8.4/" debian/control.tmp > debian/control
<chris_> rm debian/control.tmp
<chris_> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<chris_> make: fakeroot: Command not found
<chris_> make: *** [deb] Error 127
<chris_> could anyone help me?
<faileas> chris_: why not use the package? also, next time use pastebin
<mok0> chris_: apt-get install fakeroot
<faileas> i think you might be missing the package 'fakeroot'
<chris_> do I have to do make deb again after downloaded fakeroot?
<mok0> chris_: you also need to install all the packages named in the "Depends" field of debian/control
<mok0> chris_: yes
<chris_> please help me again... these are the final messages after the make deb
<chris_> dh_builddeb --destdir="./distrib/DEB" --filename="amsn_0.97.2-1.deb"
<chris_> dpkg-deb: costruisco il pacchetto `amsn' in `./distrib/DEB/amsn_0.97.2-1.deb'.
<chris_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/chris/amsn-0.97.2'
<chris_> rm -f debian/changelog
<chris_> rm -f debian/control
<chris_> rm -rf debian/amsn
<amerigo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<pouf> good afternoon
<turtlez> When I run kate from terminal, I get version 3.1.0 using KDE 4.1.0. When I run kdesu kate from terminal I get 2.5.9 using KDE 3.5.9. I want it to run the newer version when I use kdesu kate, how do I change this?
<turtlez> dpkg -l kate shows: ii  kate               4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.3 advanced text editor for KDE
<patrick__> Hello
<patrick__> Anybody know to configure handbrakecli with gui
<thefish> any suggestions for something that can rotate a video? (taken on mobile phone at 90^)
<White_Pelican> does anyone here know where I can get some help with HAL and DBUS?
<corey> #ubuntu
<Guest53452> hey guys, i'm having an issue connecting my box running kubuntu up to my plasma TV using standard VGA cables, i'm hoping theres something i could do with xorg.conf or something before i buy another video card, does anyone know anything about this?
<garethfn> hi, how can i make small text be none-antialiased?
<poon> I'd hate to repeat myself, but i'm afraid i disconnected and wasn't able to see any responses to my question, assuming there was one.  the issue was: I've got a kubuntu box i'm trying to connect to my plasma tv via VGA cable.  its just a server box, so it's got a very basic integrated video card
<poon> my question was: could it possibly be an xorg.conf issue?  or will i need to purchase a new video card
<jabba-> POON
<pgib> Hmm... Why is adept so dumb?  If I search for "dejavu" I don't see any results.  But I can do apt-get install ttf-dejavu-extra
<pgib> this haapens with just about every package..
<ethan> :/ i've never liked adept, never had that issue, but i never liked it.
<pgib> how can I search for stuff with apt-get then?
<pgib> I don't always know the exact package name
<moj0rising> pgib: try sudo apt-cache search
<pgib> mmkway thanks  (coming from another distro, just trying to get some work done)
<moj0rising> pgib: I'm sure you can also grep out from there.
<moj0rising> np
<pgib> that listing is good enough - too bad Adept isn't too good. I'll have to install synaptic or something on my brother's computer when I move him over to kubuntu/KDE4
<pgib> or teach him some command line :)
<zorglu_> q. i would like to set the numlock on login/boot. whedre should i look ?
<White_Pelican> to be honest, I've never had problems with Adept
<White_Pelican> but I prefer the command line ;)
<ethan> its a beautiful place
<MPat> wtf? Am I stupid? (probably)
<MPat> sudo konqueror
<MPat> sudo: konqueror: command not found
<White_Pelican> why do you need to sdo konqueror?
<MPat> konqueror exists for sure, same with dolphin. sudo userconfig works
<moj0rising> MPat: Can you run konqueror form the command line without sudo?
<MPat> yes
<moj0rising> weird
<MPat> yes :)
<moj0rising> Works for me...
<moj0rising> ..maybe you need to add konqueror's path to the search path environment variable for root's profile??
<moj0rising> just taking a wild guess there. sorry.
<MPat> i try
<chao1> Hello. Has anyone here used cfdisk?
<ForgeAus> if I had a choice I'd rather not chao
 * chao1 needs help.
<ForgeAus> (if you can do it by qtparted I'd recommend it at least you get to see what your doing)
<ForgeAus> chich one was cfdisk again?
<ForgeAus> erm which
<MPat> moj0rising, it helped
<chao1> cfdisk is a cli program that is able to rewrite the partition table. But I just found out about it last nite. I need to know if I were to use and I know the exact cylinders and heads if it will work. I had someone tell me to run it last nite and it didn't work. But they didn't have me put in the number of heads and cylinders. I did a man on it and saw that you can do that. I need to know if that would make a difference.
<deitarion> My brother's Kubuntu system fails to log in, immediately looping back to the KDM login screen. Is this a known problem?
<deitarion> As far as I can tell, it just started happening sometime within the last 36 hours... possibly as a result of an update.
<chao1> deitarion: try hitting CTRL ALT F1 and login to the terminal. If that works do 'sudo apt-get remove kdm' and then 'sudo apt-get install kdm'
<DreadKnight> deitarion: you could press ... erm..
<chao1> that should fix the problem
<DreadKnight> that's that i was going to say xD
<DreadKnight> or, you can try doing aditional updates
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chao1> ?? thats the same thing
<DreadKnight> and restart, see if it works out then
<chao1> ﻿cfdisk is a cli program that is able to rewrite the partition table. But I just found out about it last nite. I need to know if I were to use and I know the exact cylinders and heads if it will work. I had someone tell me to run it last nite and it didn't work. But they didn't have me put in the number of heads and cylinders. I did a man on it and saw that you can do that. I need to know if that would make a difference.
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DreadKnight> maybe he uses kdm-kde4 :P
<deitarion> Oh, I forgot to mention. I also tried shutting down KDM and running startkde from the console. It didn't work but (because I'm half-asleep) I forgot to check the messages.
<deitarion> Just so you know, I am familiar with console operations. I'm just not familiar with non-Gentoo distros.
<deitarion> Give me a sec to try reinstalling kdm... but I do have one question. Is startkde normally broken on Kubuntu or does the kdm package somehow affect it? (on Gentoo, kdm has no effect on startkde)
<eagles0513875> could i get support for ubuntu server on here or do i need to head to ubuntu channel
<amerigo> # vegastrike
<amerigo> #vegastrike
<eagles0513875> ?
<chao1> sure go ahead eagles
<phoenixz> is it possible to control a windows vista machine remotely graphically from Linux? maybe with VLC?
<moj0rising> sure. you can so that with VNC
<eagles0513875> i just installed ubuntu server on virtual box and for some reason after install when booting im getting a weird error message it says something about my cpu code 0:6. it seems like there is a bug with the kernel or virtualbox
<moj0rising> phoenixz: Just go to www.tightvnc.com
<moj0rising> phoenixz:  download the windows server version
<moj0rising> install that on your windows box
<moj0rising> use krdc to connect to the windows machine
<eagles0513875> thats how im connected to my linux box
<abby87> how do i install extra screensavers for kde 4.1 ? (on kubuntu) is there any extra package available?
<eagles0513875> using logmein to remotly connect to my windows box then vnced into mylinux box
<moj0rising> ahen you run krdc type :/vnc ipaddress for the windows box
<eagles0513875> u can also set it to where anyone can log in if they know ip but they need to know a password
<eagles0513875> thats how i have this
<moj0rising> then, I mean.
<phoenixz> moj0rising: thanks!
<moj0rising> abby87: Not sure but you might be able to find something via Adept
<moj0rising> no sweats!
<eagles0513875> moj0rising: take a look under sharing in system settings cuz when u vnc that way from another machine it automatically opens krdc
<moj0rising> yeah. I've used the desktop sharing here and there. It's pretty nice
<moj0rising> it does use vnc
<moj0rising> abby87: you can also try kdelook.org
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help me with my ubuntu server on virtualbox issue
<moj0rising> they might have some screen savers
<eagles0513875>  i just installed ubuntu server on virtual box and for some reason after install when booting im getting a weird error message it says something about my cpu code 0:6. it seems like there is a bug with the kernel or virtualbox
<moj0rising> i can take a crack at it
<moj0rising> what CPU do you have on the host machine?
<moj0rising> what is the exact error?
<eagles0513875> athlon 64 3200+
<eagles0513875> thats the excact error cpu code 0:6 says pleas make sure u r using the right kernel
<deitarion> Never mind. Somehow, he managed to use up every last byte of free space on his computer. Something that was blatantly obvious as soon as I tried `startkde 2>&1 | less`
<eagles0513875> i tried 64bit version of ubuntu server and 32bit and both same issue
<abby87> moj0rising: i found them at kde-look.org but dont know how to install em
<moj0rising> hm. maybe google to see if there are any issues with vb and that cpu.
<eagles0513875> i have ventos running just fine
<eagles0513875> *centos
<abby87> moj0rising: none on adept
<moj0rising> also maybe you can pass some arguments to the machine at the grub menu that will help it fire up right
<moj0rising> try recovery mode.
<moj0rising> sorry i don't know more on that one.
<moj0rising> abby87: the files you want to install, do the names end in tar.gz?
<eagles0513875> tried revocery mode same error
<moj0rising> bummer. I'd totally google that processor with virtualbox and check the vb forums
<moj0rising> maybe try a live cd from a diferent distrio
<moj0rising> distro
<eagles0513875> im goignt o recreate the virtual machine maybe the virtual drive isnt big enough
<moj0rising> see if it loads up
<eagles0513875> im using the iso's to install the vm
<moj0rising> heck, even install one.
<moj0rising> eagles0513875: okay. that shouldn't mattter.
<casdf> hello; i'm having a problem getting the KDE desktop effects to work. namely, checking "enable desktop effects" doesnt seem to do anything.
<moj0rising> casdf: do you have the proprietary drivers loaded for your video card?
<casdf> moj0rising: i believe so
<shadowhywind> hay all i am trying to tar a folder, but i do not want it to include the parent folder, i just want it to tar everything inside (if that makes any sense) any ideas?
<moj0rising> verify, using the gui restricted drivers tool.
<casdf> i just installed kubuntu, and the first thing that appeared on the desktop was 'you should install blah blah nonfree drivers for optimal blah'
<PhilRod> shadowhywind: "tar cf foo.tar *" ?
<casdf> moj0rising: whats the command for that tool?
<bertrand> tar -C the_directory
<moj0rising> you can see if they are installed and loaded by clicking k > System > Hardware Drivers
<rockprincess> anyone with ipod knowledge here?!!!?! please help me!
<casdf> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) enabled is checked, but status says not in use
<eagles0513875> rockprincess: need more details about youe issue and if someone knows they will answer please be patient
<moj0rising> to create an archive try tar -cvzf archivename targetdirectoryorfile
<casdf> rockprincess: i had used my ipod on ubuntu hardy heron, and it worked out of the box
<casdf> rockprincess: but that was with rhythmbox i think
<eagles0513875> moj0rising: isnt there also zip to zip files
<moj0rising> sure is.
<bertrand> tar -cvzf archivename -C parent_directory_to_begin_from
<rockprincess> casdf: my problem is i cannot mount my ipod, because it doesnt show up on media:/ .... it's brand-new, i've just bought it....do i need to format it first?!
<moj0rising> if you are compressing files to put on a windows box.
<moj0rising> that's a good option
<moj0rising> try zip --help
<shadowhywind> thanks i got it
<moj0rising> I'm quite sure the syntax is the same but verify.
<casdf> rockprincess: hmm, that may be possible. do you have access to a win or mac box to run the ipod software first?
<shadowhywind> i wasn't deleteing the tar, just overwriting it.. which it didn't like it, started from scratch and things are working. Thanks again
<rockprincess> casdf: when i connect it, it says "do not disconnect....bla, for 30 seconds, and then it automatically disconnects by itself"
<moj0rising> rockprincess: try fdisk -l after plugging the ipod in to see if the ssytem detects it
<rockprincess> casdf: i have an old windows, might be able to install itunes on there....
<moj0rising> All righty. I've gotta get back to work. Good luck everyone.
<abby87> rockprincess:have u checked ur usb slots if they are working properly ?
<abby87> rockprincess: same prob i had 1st
<rockprincess> moj0rising: i've tried that already.....fdisk only lists the mounted devices :(
<rockprincess> abby87: good idea actually :)
<casdf> rockprincess: i don't really mean itunes; theres some ipod command program that comes with the ipod, or off apple.com
<moj0rising> uh. should list them even if they aren't. seems like your system is not detecting the ipod
<casdf> rockprincess: which is in charge of formatting the drive and updating firmware etc.
<moj0rising> try different usb ports (you probably already did that)/
<abby87> rockprincess: it should get detected... if not at /media mebbe at /mnt .. goto amarok > Settings >Config Amarok > Autodetect devices
<rockprincess> casdf: cool, i need to look on the apple website then
<casdf> moj0rising: yeah, so the proprietary drivers are saying 'status: not in use'. what to do from there?
<moj0rising> casdf: simply tick the check box
<casdf> moj0rising: it is
<moj0rising> okay.
<moj0rising> and then close the window
<casdf> yeah
<moj0rising> come back to the window
<moj0rising> is it still ticked? what is the status then?
<abby87> rockprincess: a good fallback plan wud be using itunes ...
<moj0rising> rockprincess: maybe also try a different usb cable
<casdf> now it says in use :| odd
<moj0rising> taking a guess that your pc is not detecting the ipod
<rockprincess> abby87:  ok amarok cannot recognize the ipod.....well autodetect doesnt work :( and i cant see anything on media:/ , /media/ or /mnt/ either....uhhh thats no good sign is it?! :(
<abby87> moj0rising: afaik apple charges heavily for new usb cables
<rockprincess> moj0rising: exactly...that is my exactly problem, my computer doesnt even recognise it, because when i plug the cable into my ipod, it says "do not disconnect for 5 seconds" and then it automatically disconnects the ipod
<abby87> rockprincess: wic model of ipod r u having? do 1 thing sync with itunes 1st then go 4 amarok
<abby87> rockprincess: does it get recognized on windows?
<moj0rising> rockprincess: cool. well I would next try different ports
<moj0rising> make sure you're not using a usb hub or anything like that
<moj0rising> go straight into the pc
<moj0rising> abby87: don't buy usb cables from apple!
<rockprincess> moj0rising: fucking hell, the ipod doesnt seem to like my usb hub.....i've just removed the usb cable from the hub and connected it DIRECTLY to the pc....now it works...bhahahahaha
<moj0rising> just get them from a generic store somewhere.   :)
<moj0rising> You're welcome.  ;)
<kismber> hi
<kismber> is here anyone ho has got any idea about why does not want to work a lexmark1380 printer on the ubuntu OS?
<casdf> moj0rising: well, its 'in use' now, but still desktop effects dont come up
<moj0rising> hm. nvidia video card, I bet?
<abby87> moj0rising: no actually if u buy an ipod an usb cable is shopped with it :)  but buying an extra 1 is not generally afordable ...
<casdf> yup
<casdf> 7600
<rockprincess> moj0rising: this problem has cost me now 1 hour of searching through the web....brilliant!
<moj0rising> abby87: if you go to a computer/ electronics store and get a genereic usb cable with the proper plugs..
<rockprincess> thanks to ALL of you!!! thanks so much for your support :))))))))))))))
<moj0rising> ...that should work with the opod and not cost more than a few bucks.
<moj0rising> less than 10
<moj0rising> rockprincess: Glad I could help!
<abby87> rockprincess: but does it work now ?
<moj0rising> Gotta roll, everyone. see ya later.
<l3x> hi, i have a problem: i have an extremly stupid roommate :) the other part of the problem is that I want to make a network share, but in that way that he can ONLY download files from my hard drive, not to open then from my hdd. is there a waY__ he is a complete noob and uses M$ window$ (plaese help me he is sooo anoying)
<casdf> doh lol ok
<moj0rising> sorry, casdf. i actually have the same issue
<rockprincess> abby87: hmm i can see the ipod on ipod:/ and /media/IPOD ..... but amarok does seem to have a problem with autodecting it :(
<moj0rising> effects don't work wellfor me on my nvidia laptop
<casdf> moj0rising: i see
<casdf> moj0rising: well thanks anyways
<moj0rising> I just gave up because I
<moj0rising> 'm not worried about it
<moj0rising> np. check the ubuntuforums.org
<moj0rising> lots of people have run into this, I'm sure. someone will definitely be able to help you work it out
<l3x> can someone help me?
<aaronwi> l3x: samba is your friend
<rockprincess> abby87: i've now manually added the pod in amarok, and now it does seem to work.....ahhh what a relief :) thought the ipod was faulty haha
<abby87> l3x: i hope u r not using windows and using kubuntu
<zack1403> hey all, what do i use in kde4 to connect to wireless?
<moj0rising> take it easy, guys and gals.
<l3x> aaronwi: i know, but then he can play from my hdd, i do not want that
<l3x> abby87: i use kubuntu only
<aaronwi> you have to edit the script file
<abby87> rockprincess: i remember my ipod 1st time...my front usb slots were faulty and i got  so scared
<l3x> what to do?
<l3x> i know how to create samba share, i do not know what to edit so he cannot play, only download. i want it to be like this: the noob clicks, and then save as dialog appears :)
<rockprincess> abby87: haha, how long did it take you to find out it was the usb slots? i don't get why the ipod doesnt like my usb hub though, i've borrowed an ipod touch just a few days ago to see if ipods actually work on linux the way i imagined them to work, and i plugged the ipod nano in and it immediately worked out of the box....
<abby87> l3x: wait i'll look up something
<abby87> rockprincess: well congrats with ur ipod ! enjoy ! :)
<abby87> l3x: ok so u need to change the permissions to read only i guess
<aaronwi> l3x: try looking here http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Main_Page
<l3x> aaronwi: abby87: thank you guys, u probably saved me my exam next week (i will pass now thanx 2 u)
<l3x> but noo to read only
<zack1403> can anyone tell me what i use for wireless management in kde4?
<kapiszon> Could someone help me how to mount on kubuntu fat32 partition?
<l3x> i want him to save it on his computer, and he is a jerk who does not want to do that, so he can annoy me
<l3x> i want to stop him
<abby87> rockprincess: around 2 dayz !!!
<abby87> l3x: good luck 4 ur exams ! :)
<l3x> abby87: thanx a lot!
<l3x> i will be beack here to contribute as i did before the exams :)
<l3x> back*
<kapiszon> Please i am begiiner at Linux and it is hard to do somethink on this system I have changed it via many things it is safer than win etc.
<rockprincess> abby87: you're the greatest :) thanks for all your help!
<kapiszon> is there someone who can help me this this stuff?
<kapiszon> Please.
<casdf> kapiszon: whats your question?
<casdf> what do you wish to mount?
<abby87> rockprincess: c'mon its nothing ... cheers !
<abby87> l3x: well sorry 4 my inexperience in samba but i guess this link might help u http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<kapiszon> How to mount  Fat32 Partition.
<kapiszon> It is windows  partition.
<casdf> are you sure it's not automatic? my windows NTFS partition showed up by default
<casdf> under the Places pane of Dolphin, its just called Volume (ntfs)
<abby87> kapiszon: do u have root access?
<kapiszon> Yes I am sure I use ald edition of Kubuntu which hasn't automatic mounting.
<casdf> ah i see
<kapiszon> *old
<kapiszon> yes
<abby87> kapiszon: do 1 thing ...do sudo fdisk -l
<casdf> dist-upgrade? or man mount
<rockprincess> abby87: still i appreciate your support, i was just about to take it back to the shop hahaha :D
<casdf> don't listen to me, i give stupid suggestions :)
<abby87> kapiszon: do u see the device u want
<abby87> ?
<abby87> kapiszon: it will look something like /dev/sdaX on the right in the System column u'll see it as FAT
<rockprincess> abby87: the sound is immense....MEGA :)
<abby87> rockprincess: ipods rock ! btw howz ipod touch ? is it good?
<kapiszon> Ok I see
<rockprincess> abby87: i've bought the ipod 160 black :D
<rockprincess> abby87: no ipod touch though
<kapiszon> /dev/hdb1   *           1        1631    13100976   83  Linux
<kapiszon> /dev/hdb2            1632       19457   143187345    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<kapiszon> /dev/hdb5            1702       19457   142625038+   b  W95 FAT32
<kapiszon> /dev/hdb6            1632        1701      562212   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kapiszon> Ok abby87 what's next?
<rockprincess> abby87: love it so far....absolutely hooked :D
<kapiszon> I have root password xD but how tpo log in ass root :?
<kapiszon> I I have it.
<kapiszon> root
<abby87> sorry got disconnected
<abby87> kapiszon: did it work?
<abby87> kapiszon: did it get mounted?
<kapiszon> maybe I dont know wait a moment
<casdf> newbie question; wheres xorg.conf
<casdf> nvm got it
<abby87> kapiszon: check in the folder where  u mounted
<kapiszon> Ok it is. It was really simply^^ more than windows
<kapiszon> mnt
<kapiszon> next what I want to do  it is instal mp3 for amaork how to do it? It is really good system but I have to learn Shell
<abby87> casdf: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<casdf> yeah; im trying to get nvidia card to be supported better :)
<abby87> kapiszon: kubuntu ?
<kapiszon> Yes
<abby87> casdf: well good luck wit that ;)
<abby87> kapiszon: i mean wic version ...sorry 4 that incomplete question b4
<abby87> kapiszon: assuming hardy http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu
<abby87> kapiszon: best way ...try opening a mp3 with amarok
<abby87> kapiszon: it will try installing codecs
<abby87> kapiszon: for rocking competely wit amarok go for the second part in the wiki that is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<abby87> rockprincess: for any further help with amarok + ipod try this wiki http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<kapiszon> yes I see it it isd trying to install somethink I allowed it.
<abwhostw> hi
<abby87> kapiszon: u dont need to need 2 learn shell ...but an ability to copy and paste commands from websites,wikis to the terminal
<abwhostw> some one help with this
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<abwhostw> #apache2
<abwhostw> #apache
<abwhostw> hello
<abby87> abwhostw: hello
<abwhostw> #ubuntu
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<abwhostw> anyone nows
<abby87> abwhostw:for joining a channel do /join #ubuntu
<abwhostw> i did
<madagascar> hi i try runnin kubuntu and i get  this thing called busybox command line
<madagascar> how can i get into kubuntu
<kapiszon> Amarok getting some errors..
<abby87> abwhostw: very less idea
<abby87> kapiszon: wat are they ?
<abby87> kapiszon: tried restarting amarok
<abby87> ?
<abby87> abwhostw: but u want to change /etc/sudoers to gid zero?
<abwhostw> how to do
<abwhostw> i know
<madagascar> hi i try runnin kubuntu and i get  this thing called busybox command line whats wrong ?
<abby87> abwhostw: try asking in #ubuntu
<abby87> madagascar: busybox command line like wat?
<abby87> madagascar: can u see the desktop?
<madagascar> black screen
<madagascar> no desktop
<abby87> madagascar: press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<abby87> madagascar: *together
<madagascar> whats that do
<abby87> madagascar: that restarts the X server
<abby87> gotta go & sleep enough Konversations for today !
<kapiszon> Now fetching files ;]
<HenryHeron> Hi, relatively new to Linux variations... now on Ubuntu 8.04.1... contemplating Kubuntu (do lots of audio/midi/graphics). Some place to go to try & learn of possible problems in the change over? Thanks.
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to do the "server only" installation with the alternate iso image? (I'm missing the boot menu entry "install a server".)
<nlindblad> Hi! Anyone using Kubuntu on a Thinkpad?
<nlindblad> I'm curious whether the fingerprint-reader and the HDAPS works
<juhix> Does anyone know what's the problem with the volume controlls, when they are either 100% or 0%? Nothing else is possible.
<vasy> hi
<vasy> all
<Jimboo> Thats the way the cookie crumbles
<tekteen> Anyone know alot about X? I want to connect my laptop to a HD tv. I need to have a refresh rate of 60 and a resolution of 1080p. Anyone know how to do that?
<Alex135> tekteen: it depends on if the TV output is set as the second screen or not
<tekteen> if possible
<tekteen> I would like my 1st screen to be 1280x800
<Alex135> tekteen: if it is set as the second screen then it is possible, because i have done a similer thing with my vid card but never got it working perfectly
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what is the first think I need to do (I backed up xorg.conf)
<tsuna27> !COMPIZ
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Alex135> thats the problem, i dont remember exactly how to set it up in the xorg.conf file
<Alex135> atliest, not for the TV output
<Alex135> sorry
<tekteen> wait
<tekteen> it is a vga out
<tekteen> I need to config it to be 1080p
<tekteen> and 60 refresh rate
<Alex135> dont ask me how to do that stuff, the xorg.conf file is a mystery to me.... i have yet to compleetly figure out all of its tricks... all i know how to do is set it up for my Nvidia screens when the autodetect fails
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> nm then
<Alex135> im just saying it is possible
<tekteen> I know it is possible lol
<tekteen> I will ask on #ubuntu
<Alex135> :P
<Alex135> k
<Agent_bob> my 'su' is broken "http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d362db46a"  anyone can help ?
<jpds> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Agent_bob> anyone can help ?
<Alex135> !noroot|Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Agent_bob> anyone can help ?
<Alex135> type: sudo su
<Agent_bob> if you fellows are finished showing that you didn't even look at the pastebin  now.    can anyone help with this ?
<Alex135> that should fix your problems....
<Agent_bob> again    can anyone help with this ?
<Agent_bob> su is "broken"   and it's not a permissions issue.
<Alex135> what does it output when you type: sudo su-
<Alex135> erm... sudo su -
<Agent_bob> it outputs that alex hasn't looked at the pastebin i posted.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Alex135> i just finished looking at it
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d362db46a
<Agent_bob> and sudo would be redundant and useless for root to be using.
<HUNTER_byte> What program can I use instead of xclip? ﻿xclip appears to use another clipboard(not KDE).
<cyberponix> when at a public internet source is there a way to by pass blocks for torrent downloading?
<Agent_bob> HUNTER_byte klipper ?
<Alex135> cyberponix: depends on how it was setup, usually tunneling to another location is the best way
<Alex135> cyberponix: changeing the port used is also another common technique
<Alex135> it all depends on how the network was setup
<cyberponix> I wondered about port changing
<Alex135> cyberponix: clients like utorrent allow ports to be changed, im not so sure about other torrenting clients though and utorrent is windows only
<Agent_bob> well i'll ask in the other channel   seeing that it's not a kde question.   thanks for the agravation though.  :)
<marcosruben> j/ itaituba
<TimS> Can someone recomend a good C++/Qt IDE?
<Alex135> cyberponix: private chat ill explain
<cyberponix> I use ktorrent
<HenryHeron> Hi. I have looked around the net & been unable to find (possible) issues to consider transitioning from Ubuntu 8.04.1 to Kubuntu. Any suggestions, ideas, experiences here?  Perhaps there are none (this would be unbelievable! (but hopefully true.) Thanks again.
<Taggnostr> hello
<TimS> How can I get my current distro version, I am not sure if I am on 8.04.1 or not.
<Taggnostr> how can i mount a cd from the terminal?
<Alex135> HenryHeron: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome
<tsuna27> !compiz
<Taggnostr> TimS, lsb_release -a
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<TimS> Taggnostr: Thank you.
<HenryHeron> So w/ Kubuntu... no conflicts w/Ubuntu... ?
<Alex135> HenryHeron: here is a guide if you want KDE on your machine.... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Alex135> this is the same thing as if you were useing Kubuntu
<Alex135> but you will keep all your data
<Alex135> :)
<HenryHeron> THANX!
<Alex135> your welcome
<HenryHeron> :-[
<Alex135> what?
<BraveSpear> hey pplz
<BraveSpear> anyone know how to redirect an app in chroot to the local display?
<cyberponix> Alex135: jump back to priv?
<spodfkspoefk> I have an external sound card: Phonic firefly 302 (connected via firewire) and I want to know if it will work out-of-the-box with ubuntu
<mani213> i have a problem with linux every time i restart my computer the setting for emerald dont stay the same
<mani213> like the tad effects i have go back to defult and i have to do the command in run again
<mani213> replace- emerald
<ForgeAus> I think its more like emerald --replace
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> or something like kde-decorator --replace (can't quite remember)
<ForgeAus> its in the ubuntu forums somewhere
<mani213> ye but my settings
<cyberponix> when configuring ktorrent how does one load plugins such as UPnP?
<mani213> keep on going defult
<tekteen> Can someone help me with X? I plugged my laptop into a tv (with vga) and now I have terrible resolution on my laptop screen and nothing on my tv.
<digitalvaldosta_> can anyone tell me how to rewrite my partition table?
<digitalvaldosta_> mine is hosed
<tekteen> um, what do you want to do exactly?
<dfaure> is there a libqca2 (the one for qt4) in kubuntu hardy?
<chris_> window$ $uck$
<digitalvaldosta_> i need to pictures backed up off of /dev/sda6
<digitalvaldosta_> then I will reinstall over it (hopefully)
<digitalvaldosta_> tekteen: myth tv
<tekteen> what about it?
<digitalvaldosta_> that may fix your problem
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> I think I found the issue
<tekteen> brb
<tsuna27> how can i change the clock
<tsuna27> instad of it sayin 15:44 to 3:44
<evoX_jackson> In KDE4.1 does anyone know how to bind mouse buttons to desktop effect shortcuts?
<luisga> stop
<luisga> exit
<luisga> exit
<tsuna27> ?
<cyberponix> i need help with downloading using ktorrent on a public internet provider
<SitUbuntuSit> !broken-apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken-apt
<Daisuke_Laptop> !aptfix | SitUbuntuSit
<ubottu> SitUbuntuSit: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tsuna27> hello
<mefisto__> tsuna27: change time format in kde3?
<tsuna27> kde4
<tsuna27> but yes the format
<tsuna27> from 15:50 to 3:50
<mefisto__> tsuna27: not sure. have you tried #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu using the alternate installer cd. Now when I boot, the kernel complains about missing /dev/mapper/vg1-root. Why didn't initrd load LVM and cryptsetup?
<vlt> Both `cryptsetup` and `lvm` are available in the dropped (initramfs) shell. How to make initrd run `cryptsetup`?
<Python1320> ok, I have the feeling that someone failed with the kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Python1320> THe longest filenames are shortened
<Python1320> Or actleaast if I try to view the iso with any possible iso viewer it shows me for examle .u or .ude instead of .udeb
<Python1320> *atleast
<mefisto__> Python1320: have you burned a cd yet?
<Python1320> mefisto__, can't
<Python1320> My dvd/cd burner doesn't work
<Python1320> I tried usb install
<Python1320> but the installer started showing missing files
<Python1320> then I started checking the filenames and discovered that
<Python1320> ok, it seems that no windows application can display the filenames correctly
<Python1320> after mounting the iso in my network hub I could see the correct filenames
<ubuntu> hiiii
<lalala> xd
 * abby87 is listening to More Than This by Norah Jones on Come Away with Me [Amarok]
<_2> my 'su' is broken, and if anyone can, i'd like help with it.    thank you.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da1b424c
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: what should I do. It found 2 partitions but there is actually three. (one is swap)
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ did it finish scanning already ?
<giorgio__> ciao
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: I seleted  the analyze after it searched and found those two. It is still analyzing
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: its only 10gb
<_2> when it finishes if it hasn't found the third then tell me.
<_2> not that i'll know an answer...     it should find them all.
<abby87> _2: try su -c greg
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone please tell me how to make initrd run `cryptsetup` to make the kernel able to mount its root fs?
<digitalvaldosta_> ok
<_2> abby87 su: Permission denied
<abby87> vlt: try in #kernel
 * abby87 is away: Gone away for now.
<_2> vlt make a script and put in /usr//share/initramfs-tools/scripts/*    then rebuild the initramfs image  ???
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: it seems to have hung up with 14%. or is that approximate?
<_2> give a little time.
<digitalvaldosta_> ok
<vlt> _2: A script containing the `cryptsetup` command? Why didn't the installer create this?
<ahmos> hi , i've installed and applyed a new splash screen,tested it and it worked well..but when i reboot the computer it always uses the default one..so any ideas?
<digitalvaldosta_> .com
<_2> vlt actually any command/s that need ran...   and as to why   you can check there and in /etc/initramfs/*    it might have.  but not generated the new initramfs image yet ???
<_2> or /etc/mkinitramfs   that is.
<_2> i personally don't like initr* kernels.   i like the fs support compiled in.
<_2> digitalvaldosta_ progress
<digitalvaldosta_> _2:37%
<_2> k
<vilhelm> Hello! where in kubuntu can I choose what monitor I have?
<_2> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> vilhelm used to be in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf    i don't think they use that anymore ;/
<vilhelm> hmm i got problem that i cant change my resolution :(
<starenka> vilhelm: kde menu -> system settings -> monitor & display
<vilhelm> yes but i cant change it there ;/
<mefisto__> vilhelm: krandrtray
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: when this gets done telling me the superblocks. . . should I use one of the higher number superblocks or start at the beginning?
<starenka> vilhelm: are u in administrator mode?
<vilhelm> i'm in my login mode
<_2> digitalvaldosta_  98304  maybe.
<vilhelm> i had same problem in ubuntu but I fixed it somehow but i cant remember how :S
<_2> digitalvaldosta_  32768 if you like
<starenka> vilhelm: there's a button there ....
<vilhelm> yes
<vlt> _2: I created a script, rebuilt initrd (and checked that the script made it there). But it isn't executed. Any idea?
<vilhelm> ohh w8 a sec :) brb
<digitalvaldosta_> i have (so far) 98304 but not 32768
<_2> vlt it is executable ?
<vilhelm> need to restart comp
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: 39%
<_2> vlt is in one of the *top dirs ?
<vlt> _2: and no. It's in scripts, as you told me so.
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: I guess it takes a while since there are errors
<vlt> _2: *yes, it's executable.
<_2> vlt the * meant some sub dir    sorry.
<vlt> _2: Ok, which one?
<_2> vlt the are ordered.   blah top  blah blah blah bottom  when do you want it executed?    not before the module is loaded and not after it tries to mount the root fs
<_2> they
<_2> vlt i'm no expert on initram fs structure.   i have redone a few out of necessity but there should be a howto on the web or a more advanced user to ask...
<vlt> There are lvm and mdadm scripts in init-premount. How can I define the execution order?
<vlt> alpabetically?
<_2> yes alphanumeric
<starenka> vilhelm: http://crap.starenka.net/monitor1.png
<_2> 000 would be first
<jenz> hi all, i just installed kubuntu hardy on dualboot next to vista on my hp pavillion dv9285ea laptop
<starenka> jenz: good for you :))
<jenz> i now want to try and install all hardware correctly but i'm trying to find like 'hardware management'-stuff
<jenz> i know that for example my integrated webcam does not work, but where do is see the 'unrecognized hardware'?
<jenz> thanks starenka
<starenka> jenz: this is no windows.. if the harware works it works. otherwise you will have to ask google
<jenz> google is my friend starenka, but as expected i can't find a lot about the used hardware (hp mentions a 'hp pavillion integrated webcam'
<jenz> but nothing more specific
<digitalvaldosta_> _2: how do i tell it to use that superblock. (﻿98304)
<starenka> jenz: yes, that's rhe bad side... try smthng like hp pavillion dv9285ea webcam ubuntu
<starenka> or "hp pavillion dv9285ea webcam linux"
<starenka> jenz: or "hp pavillion dv9285ea webcam ubuntu"
<starenka> jenz: btw it doesn't work in skype? kopete?
<digitalvaldosta_> brb
<jenz> tried that ofcourse but the dv9285ea is not sold a lot so i guess not moch linux-users
<jenz> nope, thats where i recognized the problem :)
<jenz> skype on linux ... hmmm
<_2> digitalvaldosta mount option
<jenz> gotta check that out
<starenka> jenz: skype is in some 3rd party repos
<starenka> jenz: works like a charm
<jenz> hmmm, no skype matches in the adept manager
<starenka> jenz: you must add 3rd party repos
<jenz> ahhh ok
<starenka> jenz: there must be smthng like add software sources in adept
<jenz> tnx, i tried that once
<starenka> jenz: np, but i dont think this would solve the webcam problem :))
<jenz> i know
<josehipp> somethin to speak spanish
<starenka> ke pasa
<josehipp> please
<jenz> starenka, do you prefer konqueror above firefox 3 (i'm new so just learning)
<starenka> jenz: well, konqueror is fine with system integration, firefox is a bomb for developers, but i use opera :))
<starenka> jenz: just use what you like the best ....
<vilhelm> Hello! thx alot i got my monitor to work correct now :)
<starenka> vilhelm: http://crap.starenka.net/monitor1.png
<starenka> vilhelm: glad to hear that, this is the shot  i made for you, but you dissappeared :))
<vilhelm> hehe thx .. :) i needed to restart the x-server :)
<jenz> i allso have a strange gfx-thingy (every few minutes i have a 'glitch' (like the monitor blinks for a microsecond)
<vilhelm> I would like to use xgl in Kubuntu i know it has bad support but still .. i have installed compiz is there anything else that I need?
<starenka> jenz: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465040
<jenz> gonna check it out starenka, thanks! (but trying to find the right skype repo first :)
<starenka> jenz: btw you can get hw info with konsole commands: "lspci" and "lsusb" - follow "man >command<" for more info
<_2> lshw
<jenz> i will try it, but still looking for the right repo (using hardy) for skype :) (like i said i'm new since yesterday)
<_2> sudo lshw | less
<chao1> _2: I tried letting testdisk write its mbr to the drive. that didn't work. but I did write down what it has been saying when I boot the computer from the hard drive
<chao1> jenz: try the linux mint repo or the medibuntu repo
<starenka> jenz: it should be in mediabuntu
<starenka> jenz: repo
<jenz> quick question: what is medibuntu
<jenz> sorry, got it
<chao1> its a repo with the non-free apps in it
<Evolution21> hi guys i just booted up hardy and only a quarter of the sreen is visible everything else is black. any ideas? i have a screenshot
<chao1> acrobat reader, skype, etc
<chao1> _2: would you like to see a screenshot of what it says when I try to mount the partitions?
<_2> screenshot ?  no.     pastebin maybe.
<jenz> is this the correct one chao1? -> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<jenz> is this the correct one chao1? -> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<chao1> yes
<mefisto__> jenz: go to www.medibuntu.org to get instructions on how to add medibuntu repos correctly
<chao1> _2: sorry I had gotten nocked out of the room. would you like for me to send you screenshots of the output from me mounting the partitions via double click?
<jenz> added it mefisto, and installed skype
<chao1> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jenz> last question for today: i have a xp-nas-server downstairs and vnc-server running. i can control it via krdc but i want a 'desktop shortcut' to it
<vlt> _2: omfg, five hours to find out a simple cmdline parameter "cryptopt=source=/dev/md1,target=md1_crypt,keys=none" was missong in menu.lst ... :(
<JackWinter_> can anyone point me to how to update my nvidia drivers ?
<digitalvaldosta> :-/help me please.
<draknn>  i keep getting this error in firefox when trying to upload to Photobucket:  invalid function name:SelectFiles;  I use the SUN JRE, if that matters
<nlindblad> Hi!
<ctp> hi folks. would you recommend intrepid for daily use meantime? i wanna use kde 4.1 so i have to choose between hardy+kde4.1 packages vs intrepid
<jenz> hi
<adz21c> ctp: I tried out intrepid a lil while ago, seemed ok i had no issues, but to be honest I avoid alpha issues, and still tend to be skeptical about beta a lot but if it has something i want i wont hesitate to use it. Only reason is i find it easier to get help for the current release than the aloha release, but when it turns beta u get more people interested and more people out there to help
<ctp> adz21c, ok, so i'll try it. i think kde 4.1 is worth to try this step ;-)
<adz21c> ctp: well you get it in hardy with an update from ppa repo, so depends on ur needs really. For me at moment interpid isnt offering anything i need and i am running 4.1 ... i only tried it as i was hoping for a newer version of alsa but it still had same version of hardy at time so i converted back
<CollinTMiller> hello #kubuntu, I'm having some trouble getting some stuff for firefox: specifically "sudo apt-get build-dep firefox-3.0". I am told that "E: Build-dependencies for firefox-3.0 could not be satisfied."
<CollinTMiller> I'm not sure what to do about that error
<CollinTMiller> I'm trying to do this: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/07/build-firefox-3-web-browser-with-jssh.html
<nlindblad> Doesn't Kubuntu ship with Beryl/Compiz?
<ctp> adz21c, ok, which repo do you use exactely for 4.1?
<adz21c> ctp whatever was in the announcement, hold on i get the link
<adz21c> ctp: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<ctp> adz21c, ah, ok. mni, mni thx ;-)
<ctp> adz21c, you installed on top of kubuntu or ubuntu?
<adz21c> ctp: same basic thing :-), but i did kubuntu
<ctp> ok
<ctp> adz21c, all is working properly or do you have some trouble with 4.1?
<adz21c> ctp: you might find it easier to install onto something that doesn't already have kde4 installed as some package names changed which made a few dependency issues when installing, so when kde4 isn't there ... shouldn't happen
<adz21c> ctp: ummmm i can't think of any major issues
<adz21c> ctp: i don't have webcam with kopete i think, it can see webcam but i think its disabled on certain protocols, which i use it seems .. that can be annoying but i rarely use it so not major, and i can always install kopete-kde3 for when i really want it
<adz21c> ctp: ummmm, oh for some reason signing isn't working in kontact for me emails at mo .. which is weird as it worked in RC1, infact i double check that one now
<ctp> adz21c, ok, so these are minor problems i can live with ;-)
<adz21c> ctp: yea it says bad passphrase without even asking me for it, but not like i am desperate to sign my emails or anything :-)
<adz21c> ctp: i don't have much luck with ark either, seems to be a lil dodgey, but can always use cli or ark for kde3 for now
<ctp> adz21c, ok,l this sounds really good for me
<DreadKnight> ark for kde4 sucks big time atm
<adz21c> indeed
<adz21c> its my one major gripe
<DreadKnight> don't waste your time with it
<DreadKnight> unrar e blabla
<DreadKnight> bash xD
<adz21c> tar -xvf blabla
<adz21c> that terminal in dolphin comes in handy
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DreadKnight> never used that one
<adz21c> well i am usually doing stuff in dolphin and cant be bothered to 'cd' everywhere
<DreadKnight> i got used to cd-ing stuff, tab autocompletion ftw i guess..
<adz21c> yea, well guess it depends what i am doing really, sometimes i cd around but othertimes i can't be bothered with typing
<DreadKnight> ofc
<nusakan> How do I get my laptop to boot from the livecd?
<BraveSpear> anyone know how to start kwallet from a command line?
<BigBuddha> what is the command to fix flash?
<mefisto__> kwalletmanager
<DreadKnight> nusakan: better chances to manage an install with alternate cd, also check about the laptop model for linux/kubuntu compatibility via the internet ;)
<BraveSpear> mefisto__: thank you
<mefisto__> np BraveSpear. tab completion (I typed "kwall" then the tab key) try it
<BigBuddha>  i keep getting this error in firefox when trying to upload to Photobucket:  invalid function name:SelectFiles;  I use the SUN JRE, if that matters
<khaije1> so is it possible to permission lvm volumes so they are mountable by user processes?
<BraveSpear> nice thanks.. I learn something new everyday.
<khaije1> i basically want to use lv's for my virtual machines, but don't want to run virt-manager as root each time to do it
<ign0ramus> bigbuddha: use the other version of uploaders (like the single-file uploader)
<BigBuddha> ign0ramus: neither will work, friend
<BraveSpear> Anyone know how to make firefox 3 the default web browser from the command line?
<ign0ramus> bigbuddha: are you running Flashblock?
<BraveSpear> I've tried update-alternatives --config x-www-browser but konqueror keeps coming up when I click a link on the desktop.
<ign0ramus> bravespear: why not just use kcontrol?
<ign0ramus> bravespear: or * sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser *
<ign0ramus> oh... i should've read your previous comment o_O
<richard__> hi - sound has just stopped working for me and amarok now has a message saying 'xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers' - is this a hardware or a software problem?
<BraveSpear> ign0ramus: sorry for late reply, busy at work... I'm making a livecd based on kubuntu hardy, and am chrooted into the livecd before i squash and build the iso.
<BraveSpear> I found a way to export a display to the local pc xwindow using xnest, which allowed me to run firefox from chroot and able to configure it there.
<BraveSpear> same with another prog called kvpnc i've been having a hell of a time with getting it configured.
<BraveSpear> now i just need to figure out how to keep kwallet from running everytime a user runs a program that uses a password
<ign0ramus> richard__: have you tried exiting amarok, and running *sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart*?  Then restart amarok
<icarus> .
<richard__> ign0ramus: i have now
<richard__> password for richard:
<richard__> Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<ign0ramus> you have to specify 'restart'.  just c&p the command above (between the asterisks)
<richard__> oops, typo
<richard__> * Shutting down ALSA...                                                         * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1251: No soundcards found...'...                                              [fail]
<richard__>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                            * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1327: No soundcards found...'...                                            [ OK ]
<ign0ramus> richard__: !pastebin
<ign0ramus> !pastebin | richard__
<ubottu> richard__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<richard__> sorry!
<richard__> im slightly puzzled - sound was working fine until about half an hour ago
<ign0ramus> richard__: what does * cat /proc/asound/cards * tell you?
<richard__> ign0ramus: --- no soundcards ---
<ign0ramus> richard__: well, thats your problem.  now, the solution...
<ign0ramus> did you upgrade kernels or make any hardware changes recently?
<richard__> nope
<richard__> sound was working fine
<richard__> i was listening to some music, then I had some network problems, changed networks a few times and noticed sound had stopped working
<ign0ramus> richard__: this sounds like a very "windows-like" answer, but you can always try a reboot and see if HAL will recognize your card... that's q&d
<richard__> q&d?
<ign0ramus> quick and dirty
<richard__> clever
<richard__> so just restart and come back into kubuntu?
<aziz> question: what do I have to write in .xinitrc to start another KDE session when I type "xinit -- :1" in the console?
<ign0ramus> richard__: someone with more expertise could probably give you a better response, but i've found the same thing happening to me, and rebooting will fix it.
<ign0ramus> richard__: it can't hurt
<richard__> too true
<richard__> thanks for your help
<ign0ramus> i try :)
<richard__> if it doesnt work i may try reseating the card, or enabling the onboard card in the bios
<ign0ramus> richard__: reboot in recovery mode to see what messages you may get
<richard__> (i cobbled this PC together from free parts)
<TimS> Can I play a .xvid video in kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> tims: have you tried?  if you have the proper codecs, i would say vlc should be able to.  just guessing, though.
<TimS> Kaffiene failed, Ill try VLC in a sec.
<ign0ramus> tims: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244140&page=2
<TimS> Odd, Kaffeine works fine for other xvid videos.
<TimS> But with this one it tries to install codecs then tells me I have them.
<ign0ramus> tims: i would say that there's something messed up with the file, then.
<TimS> Could be, Ill redownload this one later tonight. Work servers are down at the moment :(
<lenea> can anyone help me? i how do i deactivate the drive check after an 'unclean shutdown'?
<favro> I think the escape button does that
<lenea> favro : nope, doesn't work. it'd be best not just to skip it, but to entirely deactivate it so it never pops up again
<TimS> Uninstall fdisk? Is that even possible or is it a kernel app?
<favro> it is best to let it check the system - it is there for a reason
<TimS> Esc is the skip key, I am sure of that much.
<lenea> favro : the problem is one of my drives is ext2, so it always fails the drive check. so it pops up next reboot to. so basically each reboot i'm just wasting 5 minutes
<lenea> TimS : i've tried escape countless times, no result
<TimS> Hmm
#kubuntu 2008-08-13
<richard> ign0ramus: thanks, its working again now :)
<ign0ramus> richard: yeah, sometimes it's weird like that.  glad that it's working again.
<ign0ramus> richard: there's probably a perfectly good reason and solution, but until i find it, i just reboot.
<richard> the restart didnt work - the shut down, wait, boot up did
<richard> i wouldnt be surpised if it had overheated or something stupid like that - it came out of a pc i found on a skip last week
<Hydrant> lenea: why is the fact you're using ext2 a problem ?
<favro> the prog that does the check is e2fsck - ext2 isn't the issue
<vilhelm> Hello i have a small problem.. i cant move any program that i open up on the desktop
<vilhelm> it's like the programs are locked to the desktop
<lenea> Hydrant : well i've heard ext2 tend to mess up at drive checks
<lenea> anyway brb reboot(and this'll take long as usual)
<richard> ign0ramus: ah, if i use the network card it kills the sound card in a slow and painful way :)
<Hydrant> how safe is a version upgrade with kubuntu ?
<tsuna27> i have a problem with kopete
<tsuna27> it will not let me log on
<vilhelm> i am using kopte atm
<tsuna27> it says my password is incorrecr but when i use aim express it says that is the password is right
<tsuna27> what should i do
<vilhelm> hmm w8 a sec
<tsuna27> anything
<Hydrant> tsuna27: hey
<Hydrant> tsuna27: are you sure your username is going in the right spot ?
<tsuna27> yea
<tsuna27> anything else
<Hydrant> does any other account work under kopete ?
<tsuna27> i only have aim
<Hydrant> try #kopete, I don't know how to help other than making sure the password is right
<v6lur> hi.. how can i keep indenting in my comment at kde-apps.org?
<v6lur> using [indent] tags?
<v6lur> if yes, why do those add extra blank line between every line?
<vilhelm> Kubuntu does not recognise my floppy.. what can I do?
<favro> vilhelm: is the floppy listed in /etc/fstab?
<bdizzle> where is the apt-cache stored?
<bdizzle> I thought it was in /etc/apt, but its not there
<favro> bdizzle: /var/cache/apt/archive
<favro> *archivess
<bdizzle> is that where APTonCD pulls from?
<favro> **archives
<favro> yep
<bdizzle> I need every .deb file installed on my computer to transfer to another, and as I was cross-comparing the list APTonCD gave me, it was missing quite a few of the dependencies
<bdizzle> itd be nice to have them all in one place then going nutty over it
<almroa_> Does anyone know off the top of his/her head if USB-interface headsets are 'standardized' and well supported in Kubuntu? Or is it the same sort of situation that we have in wifi? :P
<zzl> hi guys
<zzl> how do you get wifi working in kubuntu?
<bdizzle> either use knetworkmanager or wicd
<zzl> I have used this site before, but now it doesn't work
<bdizzle> I prefer wicd personally, better interface
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Hydrant> how do I set a certain uid or user for ownership of a mount point in fstab ?
<zzl> I've used that link to get wifi before, but now it won't let me
<zzl> weird..
<bdizzle> okay, I went through adept and it claims I have a lot more packages than what I actually have in apt-cache. How do I re-download all of them for APTonCD?
<favro> Hydrant: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 - gives me read write access
<Lukstr> Hi! I just received an Asus Eee PC 901, anyone know how well Kubuntu supports it?
<bdizzle> Asus was pretty good that I heard of, in terms of linux capabilities
<tekstacy> When I try to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it stops after asking me about my keyboard.
<bdizzle> I guess burn a live cd and try it out?
<tekstacy> I need to fix monitor settings....
<zzl> someone help me with my wifi
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<zzl> this doesn't work for it
<tekstacy> What should I do?
<zzl> im using konversation
<zzl> how do i get to ubuntu irc?
<mefisto__> Lukstr: look at http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=38450 and search the rest of that forum too, as well as the ubuntu forums
<Lukstr> it's a bit messy
<zzl> how do i get to ubuntu irc?
<zzl> how do i get to ubuntu irc?
<bdizzle> join #ubuntu
<Lukstr> bdizzle: there's no cd-drive :)
<bdizzle> huh?
<Lukstr> in the eee
<bdizzle> oh
<bdizzle> hehe
<Lukstr> have to use a usb stick
<bdizzle> I know there is a way, but I don't know how
<Lukstr> well, I do at least
<bdizzle> but you should be able to install off the stick
<bdizzle> okay, how do I use chmod to change permissions of my jump drive to allow me to remove files from it. Right now its claiming its a read-only file system
<mefisto__> Lukstr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bdizzle> gah, jump drive gone bad, not good
<bdizzle> remind me to always use "safely unmount"
<Lukstr> mefisto__: Kubuntu uses Ubuntu's repos I presume?
<mefisto__> Lukstr: the only difference is that kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome
<Lukstr> okay.
<bdizzle> how do I check the current permissions of a directory?
<favro> ls -l
<bdizzle> okay, and then how do I change those permissions to allow writing?
<almroa_> Does kubuntu use KDE4 now by default? I'm on dialup, so I haven't upgraded in a while.
<favro> bdizzle: you need to mount it as writable
<Lukstr> mefisto__: most of that refers to older eee models
<bdizzle> most say this: drwxrwxrwx , but the jump drive is saying this: drwxr-xr-x
<Lukstr> rather than the most recent, which is quite different hardware-wise
<favro> bdizzle: try sudo chmod a+w /path/to/mountpoint
<bdizzle> chmod: changing permissions of `Lexar': Read-only file system
<favro>  bdizzle: you need to mount it as writable
<bdizzle> how?
<bdizzle> from command line I guess
<bdizzle> I tried mount --help, didn't quite understand it
<tekstacy> I installed a new monitor, but kcontrol won't let me use my full res, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg won't let me change video settings
<favro> sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/sd?1 /media/mountpoint
<favro> bdizzle: ^
<bdizzle> it claims its already mounted
<bdizzle> assuming I did it right
<favro> bdizzle: sudo umount it first the mount
<favro> *then
<bdizzle> gah
<bdizzle> how do I check what the sd?1 is?
<bdizzle> along with the mount point?
<favro> df -h
<bdizzle> it claims mount point /media/Lexar does not exist (Lexar is name of jump drive)
<bdizzle> n/m
<smarty> I'm having a VERY strange issue... I logged off last night with about 20% of my 25GB HD available (tripple partition) and I sign on now, and this thing is laggy as *bleep* and it says that 100% of the HD is full (only 9.1 MB remain available)
<bdizzle> awesome, got it
<smarty> Any one know what is going on?
<bdizzle> um, okay....
<bdizzle> after copying files, I tried to unmount it, and got the error that it cannot open /media/.hal-mtab
<favro> smarty: does the command   df h   say it is full?
<smarty> i'll try, sec
<favro> bdizzle: where was the drive mounted?
<bdizzle> n/m, got it to fix itself somehow
<bdizzle> okay, other strange question
<bdizzle> somewhere along the line, I did apt-get autoremove and cleared out part of my cache
<bdizzle> I now regret that heavily
<smarty> favro : the command is "df h" in konsole?
<bdizzle> is there a way to get back all of the dependencies so that I can use APTonCD to get my other computer working?
<favro> smarty: it is   df -h
<smarty> Ah, right, lol..
<favro> in konsole
<favro> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<smarty> dev/sda3 Size=26G Used=25G Avail=9.1M Use%=100% Mounted on = /
<favro> smarty: check in /var/log for large logs
<smarty> ok, thank you by the way
<favro> bdizzle: if you know the deps then you d/load them again...
<bdizzle> okay, how though? adept only lets you do it once to auto-download all of the dependencies
<bdizzle> what do I do when two necessary packages or dependent upon each other to install?
<smarty>  favro: The application Dolphin (dolphin) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV) ... (the application crashed)
<favro> smarty: how large are the logs?
<smarty> After going back, 7.9 megs
<favro> bdizzle: you would need to have apt looking at the aptoncd and the repos
<bdizzle> grr
<favro> smarty: if the logs aren't taking up all your space something else is
<favro> bdizzle: what happened to the other comp?
<smarty> I've been checking all the properties of the files (from root) and they all are less than 5GB (2 are 2GB, and 1 is 4GB)
<smarty> The rest are minor megs
<bdizzle> um, well, I'm using a Linksys WUSB54G to get access to wireless to be able to connect to my school network, since the wired connection won't work thanks to their Cisco Clean Access Agent that requires a) windows b) java  c) a standard browser (ie, IE and if I'm lucky, firefox)
<bdizzle> unfortunately, its moving at a grand total of 12 kb/s, even though its on a 1 MB/s server
<smarty> Ouch
<bdizzle> my laptop thankfully is connected without a problem (current on that now)
<bdizzle> so I'm having to try to install dependencies from the .deb files, as adept crashes with sigserv errors every time I try to download things
<bdizzle> meaning it "forgets" which packages it has installed, and doesn't download them properly
<smarty> If you dont mind me asking, what college are you in?
<bdizzle> ODU
<bdizzle> Old Dominion U in VA
<bdizzle> I went to them today and they said they don't support any linux distros, and the only one they sorta-support is Red Hat because they think their servers might run on it because it sounds important
<smarty> Ah, I see - nice
<smarty> I'm assuming their servers are RedHat as you stated
<almroa_> At my uni, the CS department runs its own wifi network, and all of its stuff is in Linux. I'm lucky. :)
<smarty> :)
<Guest15217> ho
<Guest15217> HI
<bdizzle> but yeah
<bdizzle> so pretty much I'm on my own with this
<smarty> I didnt even read what your issue was, once sec
<zapan> hello
<almroa_> I'm down here in UVa-Wise, by the way. ;)
<Guest15217> i am venezuelan... my englih is not very good,,, help me !!!!!!
<Guest15217> i am venezuelan... my englih is not very good,,, help me !!!!!!
<Guest15217> i am venezuelan... my englih is not very good,,, help me !!!!!!
<Guest15217> i can not use the msn
<crazy_bus> I have a usb headset but the audio is only coming out of the left ear.  Is there any way to fix this?
<Guest15217>  i can not connet
<zapan> hey can i create an user account for using root commands and two other account for user or is it useless to do that ?
<Guest15217> i am venezuelan... my englih is not very good,,, help me !!!!!!
<smarty> Guest, please dont spam the IRC chat
<Guest15217>  i can not use the msn
<mefisto__> zapan: you can use sudo <commands> to do commands with root privileges
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> msn wont' work on kubuntu, or linux for that matter
<bdizzle> use Kopete or Pidgin
<bazhang> Guest15217, install amsn or use pidgin
<mefisto__> zapan: or if it's a gui (windowed) program, use kdesu instead of sudo
<Guest15217> i don't know ,, how use kopete???
<smarty> bdizzle: I'm going to have to agree with favro... you'll need to manually reinstall all the repos, unless you have a backup
<zapan> mefisto__: ok so that's not really an account but a password u give when u install ubuntu ?
<Guest15217> i try to connect to msn .. but not happen
<bdizzle> yeah, working on that now
<smarty> yes
<bdizzle> I'm basically running through adept on the laptop that is working, setting it to re-install all of the libs and python files, then going to copy it over and go through dependency hell until I get enough running for APTonCD
<bdizzle> okay, the other question
<Guest15217> well,,, i'm going to try,, thanks!!!!!!
<smarty> :), long work
<bdizzle> yeah, I know
<gleyve> test
<bdizzle> with a Linksys WUSB54G, I noticed in Gutsy that I had to use ndiswrapper to get it to work
<mefisto__> zapan: yes, you give the password of the first account you created. (I think that's right. I've never created more than one login account)
<bdizzle> in Hardy, it works, but BARELY
<bdizzle> are there different directions for using ndiswrapper in hardy, or same method as before?
<smarty> As far as I know, they are the same method
<smarty>  bdizzle: this (may) help ... http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,tips/
<bdizzle> okay, will re-installing all of the libs have any adverse effects on my laptop that is working?
<michael> #ubuntu
<mefisto__> bdizzle: if it's all working, why are you reinstalling them?
<bdizzle> because I need the .deb files in apt-cache to put onto another computer that isn't able to connect to internet fully
<smarty> mefisto: bdizzle had cleared the cache, which inturn removed the repos... he's working on reinstalling them
<mefisto__> ok
<bdizzle> yeah, what a great way to spend my 22 b-day. In my dorm room, broke, bored, lonely, and unable to connect to other IRCs thanks to the school filter
<crazy_bus> kmix only has one volume slider for my usb headset and sounds only come out of the left ear.  Is there anything I can do?
<mefisto__> bdizzle: you can use the -d option with apt-get, which will download the debs but not install them, etc
<bdizzle> yeah, but how would it know to install them from adept like that?
<bdizzle> I don't know how to go thorugh command line and have it download all of the packages I already have
<bdizzle> if I had a portable hard drive with 40 GB or so, I'd copy the entire linux partition onto it, then copy it over onto the desktop and go from there
<bazhang> bdizzle, will this other computer ever have internet?
<bdizzle> it has a wireless adapter, Linksys WUSB54G that I can use
<bdizzle> basically, the school is retarded and makes you download Cisco Clean Access Agent, a windows-only program that downloads via java
<bdizzle> now since java, firefox, and wine don't come as part of a fresh install, I'm having to do all that manually
<bazhang> bdizzle, why not vm windows for that
<bdizzle> to kick start it, I discovered apt-on-cd, but am having problems getting that to run on the desktop. So I'm trying to run through and install all the dependencies via a jump drive
<bazhang> ah, the hard way.
<shadowhywind> hay all. Running into a bit of a small problem. I am tar'ing something (tar -cvjf backup.tar.bz2 -C source .) when i go to untar it (tar -jxvf backup.tar.bz2) i get data intergraty issues, decompression failed.. any ideas?
<bazhang> bdizzle, or clone your install to an external drive and start up with that
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bdizzle> yes, but I don't have an external drive
<bdizzle> I have a 2 GB jump drive
<bazhang> and you cleared your apt cache?
<bdizzle> much of it, yes
<bdizzle> as it is, just the libs on my laptop is about 185 MB
<bazhang> bdizzle, just vm another distro that has everything ootb then update your ubuntu
<bdizzle> ...how?
<bazhang> bdizzle, via virtualbox
<bdizzle> I'll look into it
<bdizzle> let me see if this works first, then go from there
<bazhang> way easier then what you are trying to do, considering a)you dont have an external drive, and b)you cleared your apt cache
<bazhang> bdizzle, you've been at this a week or so, right?
<bdizzle> not really. This week only a night
<bdizzle> last week two nights
<bazhang> good luck then.
<bdizzle> heh
<bdizzle> well, the apt-cache is about to get refilled once I re-install the packages and such
<bazhang> vm of distro would have you there in the time it took to dl the distro
<bdizzle> yeah, but what distros would have all of that?
<smarty> Wait a sec, isnt there a log the monitors all the repos installed?
<bdizzle> or just any distro that uses GNOME?
<bdizzle> yeah, but if I can't access the repos, I have to get them from the local ones
<bazhang> bdizzle, there are a number, but kinda against ubuntu policy to advertise them here :)
<smarty> A true
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> any debian based I suppose?
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> if by debian you mean ubuntu :)
<bdizzle> yeah, ofcourse ;)
<bdizzle> wait, why does firefox require gnome packages?
<bdizzle> I thought it was pretty much platform independent
<aaronwi> .
<moes> ! compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Fieldy> ! virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bdizzle> is it possible to get an .iso file to run from a jump drive?
<bdizzle> or do you have to unpack it via a CD?
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com
<moes> !compiz-fusion install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadowhywind> when using tar, is there a way to have it automatically break the tar once it reachs 2 gb?
<Fieldy> i'm a new kubuntu user, but a long-time linux user -- I am a bit confused, as I thought adept was the front-end for managing packages etc. I'm looking at the virtualbox install instructions, and they mention using apt-get on the command line. does this mean that adept and apt are keeping track of software two different ways? or is it all unified?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's all unified
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you prefer adept, you can do that and it's the same package
<Daisuke_Laptop> all adept (and synaptic) are, are front-ends for apt
<DarkTan> how do i get to the GUI from the command line boot of 7.10?
<smarty> Fiedly, you have the option to use Adept for GUI or if you prefer CLI you can use the Konsole. For example, sudo *apt-get* install (packagE)
<Fieldy> Daisuke_Laptop: okay, thanks for the clarification; i don't see virtualbox anything showing up in a search in adept, though, i'll try again
<Fieldy> ah there it is. had to get the options right.
<Fieldy> smarty: ok :)
<smarty> Fieldy : sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<smarty> Never mind, you got it, lol
<DarkTan> any good suggestions for a distro for an old pos laptop then?
<smarty> Kubuntu :)
<DarkTan> really?
<DarkTan> (not sarcasm)
<DarkTan> i figured it would want a little more power
<smarty> Specs on comp?
<DarkTan> don't know at the moment
<DarkTan> the windows drive when kaput
<DarkTan> i took my old drive for another broken laptop and put it it
<DarkTan> it in*
<DarkTan> it has 7.10 on it, but had about 20 errors on boot and went to command line
<smarty> Try to reinstall it then
<DarkTan> is there any way to launch the gui from the command line?
<smarty> If you are saying that it encountered 20 errors and was forced to enter the CLI, I dont think it'll be able to lauch Dolphin
<smarty> Not sure though
<vilhelm> Hello does anyone know why my login box where i should enter my username and password is so far to the right that i cant see it? when i'm logged on everything is fine
<DarkTan> how would i try to launch it?
<smarty> But if you want to lauch dolphin, just enter (in the command) dolphin
<mefisto__> DarkTan: xubuntu is pretty good for slow machines
<smarty> It'll bring you to /home
<DarkTan> your screen res is too high, vilhelm
<vilhelm> but it works fine when i'm logged on :/
<DarkTan> you have to tell it to stretch i think
<DarkTan> i had the same problem on my old lap top
<DarkTan> also you can  manually tell it where to put the log one box
<DarkTan> don't remember how tho....
<vilhelm> maybe I can drag the box ?
<DarkTan> yes you can
<DarkTan> Smarty: I get "Cannot connect to X server"
<mefisto__> vilhelm: you should be able to move the mouse to the edges of screen and it will sort of move to reveal the rest
<DarkTan> so i guess, i need to reinstall
<DarkTan> can i do a direct upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and KDE 4 ?
<smarty> I think you can, if iread it correctly somewhere
<smarty> I'll see if I can find that page, one sec
<vilhelm> brb DarkTan
<smarty>  DarkTan : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<smarty> Scroll down to Kubuntu section
<vilhelm> DarkTan it worked
<DarkTan> thanks, but i'm gonna have to d/l any wya
<DarkTan> my disks are DVD's this only has a CDROM
<vilhelm> cant see my floppy disk anywhere in Kubuntu what's wrong? :P
<vilhelm> does it need mounting?
<DarkTan> sometimes
<vilhelm> how do i mount a floppy disk driver? :P
<vilhelm> i'm a newbie
<bdizzle> what's a floppy disk :P
<DarkTan> ....i forgot
<vilhelm> haha :)
<smarty> heheh.
<DarkTan> in about and hour and a half i'll be trying to do the same thing
 * DarkTan can't belive that 8.04 is a single CD while 6.06 and 7.10 took whoel DVDs....
<vilhelm> well i've been here configuring my Kubuntu now for 10 hours :D
<DarkTan> my last install took three weeks....then my hard drive died
<vilhelm> ohh :(
<smarty> That sucks, big time
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> happened several months ago. haven't felt like dealing with it
<DarkTan> now i got this old pos so i'm gonna play with it
<DarkTan> it's old enough not to have a NIC
<DarkTan> brb
<vilhelm> dont understand why people say that xgl does not work correct with kubuntu i have notice no problem with kubuntu .. it works just as good as it did in Ubuntu
<bdizzle> why do I keep getting an error about amarok podcast desktop thingy?
<vilhelm> what does it say?
<bdizzle> I dunno, I deleted the offending file
<vilhelm> ok
<lil_blue> #//
<bdizzle> something about error on the file amarok_addasapodcast.desktop in /usr/share/apps/servicemenus/amarok_addasapodcast.desktop had an invalid id or something
<moes> When i switch window managers from Kwin to compiz I lose the ability to switch workspaces
<vilhelm> moes how many workspaces do you need?
<vilhelm> do you want the cube?
<moes> vilhelm..Four
<moes> Also want the cube and ability to rotate
<DarkTan> well, off to wait for my download
<vilhelm> do you use Advanced Desktop Effects Settings ?
<DarkTan> i'll be back when i can't get the wireless card working
<moes> vilhelm..Yes on ccsm
<vilhelm> moes you need to change the horizontal virtual size to 4
<vilhelm> and the vertical to 1
<vilhelm> i had the same problem today
<moes> Yes to 4 and1
<vilhelm> yes
<another_david> Multimedia (video, sound) on my machine is broken. I'm having no luck getting it back. Help?
<mrksbrd> i keep forgetting the name of the software to run windows wifi driver
<boggystudios> I've installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and all is good until I reboot.  When my system reloads I think it tries to load the wrong nvidia module, even though I didn't think I installed the other one I think it is in the linux restricted package.  Would taking the linux restricted package off my system fix the problem?
<mrksbrd> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vilhelm> why did you install the drivers from the web? ;/
<vilhelm> didnt it autodetect your card?
<boggystudios> nope
<mrksbrd> whats the name of the program to run windows wifi driver?
<vilhelm> what geforce card do you have boggy?
<vilhelm> I have Geforce 6800 GT and it autodetected my card
<another_david> NDISwrapper (for running wifi?)
<mrksbrd> ty
<another_david> Trying to fix multimedia playback on my machine. Any takers?
<boggystudios>  I've installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and all is good until I reboot.  When my system reloads I think it tries to load the wrong nvidia module, even though I didn't think I installed the other one I think it is in the linux restricted package.  Would taking the linux restricted package off my system fix the problem?
<vilhelm> what graphics card do you have boggy?
<bdizzle> I HAVE INTERNET!
<bdizzle> ndiswrapper. while dirty, it works
<vilhelm> :D congratz :D
<bdizzle> damn that sucked
<vilhelm> anyone in here that actually has tested cedega?
<mrksbrd> vilhelm: I've noticed some nvidia cards require an upgrade of kubuntu first before restricted driver will work
<bdizzle> yeah, I need to figure out why my nvidia card isn't working properly
<vilhelm> mrksbrd I have no problems with my card :)
<mrksbrd> if he just loaded the system as I did it will be default resolution
<bdizzle> how do I even check what card I have in there? I forgot and just kinda through it in
<vilhelm> :D
<mrksbrd> lpci
<mrksbrd> or lshw
<vilhelm> have to go to bed soon :P
<bdizzle> okay, its a GeForce FX 5600 card
<mrksbrd> u running 8.04
<bdizzle> yeah
<vilhelm> ok then it might be more trick 4 u than 4 me ;/
<bdizzle> why is that?
<mrksbrd> goto kmenu....system.....hardware drivers manager
<bdizzle> I mean, it works, its just ... wierd
<mrksbrd> see if it is listed & enabled
<bdizzle> hold on, computer is updating for the first time
<vilhelm> :))
<bdizzle> then I get to spend all night with the package manager, yay!
<vilhelm> I love the package manager :D
<vilhelm> it's so easy  :)
 * mrksbrd wishes automatix was still around
 * Alex135 just finished installing Kubuntu on his laptop to get it ready for school.
<mrksbrd> was so easy to get restricted stuff
<Alex135> mrksbrd: you should try the medibuntu repos, it allows much more support for videos and such
<mrksbrd> i will get it working just have to run my first update
<mrksbrd> once it does that seems to work fine
<vilhelm> why does so many people say that glx does not work correct in Kubuntu? it works fine for me :)
<mrksbrd> i think it is certain cards
<vilhelm> ok
<mrksbrd> like i said once repo's & 8.04 are updated everything seems to work fine
<mrksbrd> when i install the 2 things that never work are the video card & built in wifi card
<Alex135> thats why i have an atherose card in my laptop
<mrksbrd> luckily both are pretty simple fixes
<ushimitsudoki> Hello. Trying out KDE for the first time (4.1). I have 3 monitors on 2 video cards. The 2 seem to be working alright, but the 3rd one is a seperate X screen and I can not get a panel or even the right-click menu to come up
<mrksbrd> I have to use my sprint aircard to update, get ndiswrapper ....blah....blahh blah...u know the rest
<ushimitsudoki> any docs or pointers on working with seperate X screens under KDE?
<mrksbrd> !xscreen
<mrksbrd> !x screen
<tea-too> try kubuntu-kde4
<mrksbrd> can't help ya on that one....never felt the need to run 3 monitors..lol
<ushimitsudoki> in fact keyboard shortcuts (Alt+F2) and the like aren't working on the seperate X screen
<ushimitsudoki> i can run apps because a terminal window comes up from my previous setup under gnome
<ushimitsudoki> but right-click/keyboard shortcuts/panel and the like are not present on the seperate x screen?
<tea-too> !kde4
<mrksbrd> vilhelm any ideas on that one
<Alex135> stupid bot
<tea-too> !botsnack
<tea-too> no bot
<mrksbrd> guess we killed it
<tea-too> yup
<Alex135> yea, ubot is gone
<mrksbrd> well going to bed guys
<tea-too> where are our factoids????????????
<tea-too> im out too
<bdizzle> what's the differene between apt-get and aptitude?
<Alex135> to me i find apt-get is a lot smarter with how it manages and keeps track of packages... i also noticed that a lot of the things  you install with aptitude dont show up on apt-get.... which can really screw things up
<Alex135> other then that i really dont know
<bdizzle> oh, someone said that apt-get was better
<bdizzle> err, aptitude
<bdizzle> hmm, okay
<Alex135> welll
<Alex135> it is said if you install KDE on ubuntu with it is that it is easier to remove it later
<Alex135> if you need too
<aaronwi> is there an easy to transfer all of my mozilla settings into linux
<bdizzle> gotcha
<aaronwi> settings, emails, folders, extenstions, etc
<aaronwi> from windows xp
<Alex135> bzdizzle: i read it here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<aaronwi> alex: ?
<Alex135> yes?
<aaronwi> do you know how to transfer everything mozilla based in windows to kubuntu?
<Alex135> well... no... but in theory if every thing is the same there should be a set of config files that all  the favorites are in that might be able to be transferd to the corosponding directory in linux
<Alex135> but im just guessing
<aaronwi> k
<Alex135> i really havn't tried it
<Alex135> but its something to think about
<aaronwi> i still havent gotten it installed yet, lol, im just starting now, finally got my disks all defragmented, took a long time
<Alex135> i am wanting to have the ext4 installed when it comes out fully suported... then i can get my disks defragmented a lot easier
<aaronwi> i was defragging ntfs volums
<Alex135> oh, then you got it easy
<aaronwi> i ment installing kubuntu, lol
<Alex135> ah
<Alex135> k
<Alex135> good thing i didn't stay up to help you then, hehe
<aaronwi> ya
<aaronwi> lol
<Alex135> boy, would i have been pissed XD
<aaronwi> ya, i decided to defrag so then i could make the 2nd partion smaller and thus have more space for kubuntu
<aaronwi> now i got about 70gbs or so for it
<lil_blue> how do I load new servers, other than Kubuntu?
<Alex135> I would just buy a reasonable size HDD and install everything on it and set my home (torrenting directory in your case) on a sepereate hdd
<Alex135> just have windows and linux on seperate hdd's
<Giacomo> Hello :D
<Giacomo> I need some help regarding installation of version 7.04. Anyone willing to help me out here?
<lil_blue> how do I load new servers, other than #Kubuntu?
<eddieftw> !ask | Giacomo
<eddieftw> lil_blue: you mean new room on IRC?
<Giacomo> Can you explain that function?
<eddieftw> type '/j #roomname'
<eddieftw> without the quotes
<lil_blue> no. another server from a internet list
<eddieftw> depends on your irc client
<lil_blue> Konversation
<eddieftw> file-> serverlist
<lil_blue> "/list" gets me the stuff on this server...yes
<Giacomo> What does !ask do? (o.O)
<eddieftw> or file->quick connect.
<eddieftw> usually it is something like irc.oftc.net or irc.freenode.net or irc.something.somethign
<eddieftw> Giacomo: it tells you to ask your question, not ask about asking for help ;p
<Giacomo> !ask
<Daisuke_Laptop> it would if the bot were up at the moment
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently it's having some issues.
<Giacomo> I'd rather have human help, anyways. :)
<Giacomo> Anyways, are any of you willing to help me regarding Fiesty installation?
<eddieftw> with what in particular
<lil_blue> thanks 4 ur help...it worked
<Daisuke_Laptop> Giacomo: wouldn't bother, it EOLs in two months
<Daisuke_Laptop> would shoot for hardy, or at least gutsy
<Giacomo> I'm using a PowerBook G3 (Bronze Keyboard) using a 400 MHz G3 processor, and 384 MBs of RAM. When I boot up, I get stuck at the command prompt.
<Giacomo> Why is this?
<Giacomo> Not the boot prompt. After the splash screen, it gives me the terminal bit.
<eddieftw> and then what does it say
<Giacomo> let me reboot and check.
<Giacomo> give it a few minutes, please. It just begun at the splash screen.
<kike> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> Busybox
<Giacomo> There it is...
<mortici> bleh i nuked my kde4..  note to self don't try to run LiquidWeather as a plasmid, it doesn't like the fact that PyQT3 isn't installed lolz....
<Giacomo> It gives me the stuff about having no warranty, how to sudo, and then "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$"
<Giacomo> KDE doesn't even try to load for even half a second.
<kike> hello
<kike> saludos
<Giacomo> So I'm stuck at the command prompt.
<kike> µ
<Giacomo> It gives me the GUI with Kubuntu 6.06. But The installer won't work on that.
<eddieftw> ah yes, try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<eddieftw> at Giacomo
<Giacomo> is this a sudo command?
<eddieftw> yes sorry
<Giacomo> Ah.
<Giacomo> I got a split-second glimpse of the X-shaped cursor, then a slightly longer glimpse. Then it returns to the command prompt.
<Giacomo> Weird...
<bdizzle> sweet, I think I've finally got everything up
<Giacomo> Do I have too little memory?
<eddieftw> uh no, it looks like X is msged
<eddieftw> messeed up
<Giacomo> msged? Define?
<eddieftw> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eddieftw> messed up.
<michael> anyone know how to install utorrent ?
<draik> michael: sudo apt-get install utorrent        doesn't work?
<eddieftw> or adept
<mortici> anyone here use irssi?
<Daisuke_Laptop> draik: no, because utorrent is a windows client.
<Giacomo> It gives me a dialog box on a blue background. Asking: Attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<michael> E: Couldn't find package utorrent
<mixed1234> whoami
<draik> Daisuke_Laptop: Oh. I thought it was U for Ubuntu
<mixed1234> !whoami
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope, it's actually mu or microtorrent, the u is just the closest ascii character
<Daisuke_Laptop> mixed1234: bot's down
<eddieftw> Giacomo: yes follow that dialogue
<mixed1234> Daisuke, that explains it, im going to reconfigure my distro, i recently installed ubuntu studio 64 bit version :-)
<eddieftw> you need to rebuild the files that control your user interfece
<eddieftw> i cant give you the technical speicifications because i dont know what your computer looks like
<mixed1234> Daisuke, what distribution would you recommend to play games??
<Daisuke_Laptop> definitely something 32-bit.  anything that wine supports should be good enough, i would imagine
<Daisuke_Laptop> k/ubuntu 8.04 is what i'm using, play plenty of games (though they're really old games - dosbox is a wonderful invention
<mixed1234> Daisuke, thanks for all the input, I mainly play Quake III, I can install that one on my ubuntu box, im going to reconfigure my distro now, talk to you tomorrow
<mortici> anyone use irssi that can answer a quick question?
<eddieftw> yes
<heru> assalamu'alaikum
<YAOMTC> I'm trying to switch from GNOME to KDE, but I can't get the KDE desktop and panel to be used instead of GNOME.
<YAOMTC> How is this done?
<eddieftw> YAOMTC: you instealled kubuntu-desktop?
<YAOMTC> Yep.
<eddieftw> when you login there is an option 'session type'
<eddieftw> one should be KDE, one should be GMOME, etc
<YAOMTC> Oh, I'll go try that, thanks.
<eddieftw> so logout and try
<zzl> #ubuntu
<Giacomo> How does the alternate install cd work, anyways?
<eddieftw> Giacomo: it's an all text based installer
<Giacomo> Ah.
<naught101> My bottom panel isn't auto-hiding, even though it's set to hide after one second.
<naught101> any ideas?
<Giacomo> I'm no good at text-based installers. I can hardly understand Debian's process!
<Daisuke_Laptop> Giacomo: you would have problems, it *is* debian's process.
<Giacomo> Should I consider Edgy, Dapper, or Hoary for this computer? Dapper worked well, except that the installer crashed.
<Daisuke_Laptop> dapper is the only one of those that's still supported
<Giacomo> Well shucks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> you could give the alternate cd a shot, it's fairly straightforward, but that's about the best i can offer there.
<Giacomo> The cdimage server seems tgo be down. I can't download Dapper.
<Memory_Moron> Where are you Giacomo
<bdizzle> why is my computer claiming that I do not have sufficient access to write to /home/user/Desktop/Home.desktop?
<Giacomo> I'm at: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<aaronwi> so how do i set up multiple monitors so that the desktop extends across them both and not duplicate, i dont see an option in the system settings
<Memory_Moron> Do you have a reason to use an old version? I would recommend a recent Kubuntu Hardy.. Try this http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Memory_Moron> You pay taxes, Use their bandwidth :)
<Giacomo> I'm using A PowerBook G3 400 MHz and 384 MB of RAM. I don't think it'll work.
<Giacomo> Well I'll be darned, It needs 384+ MBs of RAM!
<aaronwi> anyone?
<Memory_Moron> Haha.. I didn't catch that. Try this- http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/
<Memory_Moron> They go back to 6.06.1.
<YAOMTC> eddieftw: That did it, thanks
<YAOMTC> Now to configure things!
<eddieftw> bdizzle: you need to chmod that file
<eddieftw> it's user permissions
<bdizzle> kk
<zzl> anything cool to do on kubuntu?
<eddieftw> zzl: install katapult, and yakuake
<zzl> what are they?
<zzl> games?
<ere4si> !katapult
<zzl> !katapuly
<ere4si> !lag
<bdizzle> the bot went home for the night
<eddieftw> the bot took a break
<bdizzle> he's currently with his fem-bot
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> !bot
<zzl> how to install adobe flash player?
<bdizzle> medibuntu
<corigo> command line to install SMB and NFS packages? (The only problem I have with Adept is it is component by component when I want to install packages)
<bdizzle> adept isn't always component by component, it usually figures it out
<bdizzle> and what are SMB and NFS?
<corigo> zzl: Here is 64bit instructions: http://www.linux.com/feature/142075
<zzl> any 32bit instructions?
<corigo> bdizzle samba and Network File system (one or the other is required for sharing folders over a network)
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<zzl> how do you update kubuntu system?
<zzl> there's no button like in ubuntu
<zzl>  how do you update kubuntu system?
<eddieftw> zzl: sudo apt-get update
<eddieftw> or wait until adept pops up
<eddieftw> and tells you there are updates
<zzl> sorry for asking SO many questions. I am new
<eddieftw> zzl: that is why we are here
<eddieftw> i was asking a bunch of questions in this chan. at one point myself, and now i help answer them and work with linux everyday as a job ;p
<corigo> Are there SMB and NFS packages?
<zzl> I also can't get adobe flash player to work
<eddieftw> zzl: pm me, and i will walk you through the adobe flash player install
<zzl> thank you eddie very much
<ernesto_> hi
<zzl> anyone know how to operate clonezilla? I heard it was powerful
<draik> What is an alternative to xsane?
<draik> I want to scan an image and xsane doesn't seem to be responding.
<zzl>  anyone know how to operate clonezilla? I heard it was powerful
<bdizzle> why does firefox claim that it is running when it is in fact, not
<draik> bdizzle: I have the same issue. Give it about 3-5 minutes. It will load
<bdizzle> 3-5 minutes on Firefox? That is unacceptable. I'd expect that from Internet Explorer
<bdizzle> FIrefox is always quick
<concernedcitizen> :( if only we can get a qt port of FF
<zzl> FF?
<concernedcitizen> firefox
<bdizzle> qt != quicktime, right?
<eddieftw> correct bdizzle
<bdizzle> !qt
<bdizzle> meh, bot's on vacation, I forogt
<bdizzle> *forgot
<aaronwi> how do i get multiple monitors to display in kubuntu with a nvidia geforce 8800gts ?
<aaronwi> anyone?
<zzl> how to get sound working in kubuntu?
<bdizzle> okay, issue
<bdizzle> just booted up, and went through command line and tried to start firefox
<bdizzle> it claims its already started
<eddieftw> bdizzle: dont do that
<eddieftw> in the command line type 'ps -aux'
<bdizzle> when I did ps -A, firefox wasn't listed, but konqueror was listed two or three times
<eddieftw> or ps -aux | grep firefor
<eddieftw> killall firefox-bin
<eddieftw> etc.
<draik> Anyone know of a good alternative to xsane and kooka? I can't scan a thing
<bdizzle> yeah, nothing shown on there eddieftw
<zzl> http://www.qianlong.com.cn/soft/. I want to install that but the chinese language doesn't show up properly
<zzl> anyone know how to fix that?
<zzl> http://www.qianlong.com.cn/soft/. I want to install that but the chinese language doesn't show up properly
<zzl> how do i check whether my hardware is eth0 or ath0??
<mu3en> zzl: ifconfig?
<bdizzle> I never quite understood, what is purging vs. removal?
<zzl> it shows ath0 and eth0
<mu3en> bdizzle: purge removes related settings
<ere4si> aaronwi: and config files etc
<bdizzle> ah, ok
<mu3en> zzl: you should see mac address info which should tell you what each card is
<mu3en> zzl: sounds like maybe eth0 is your ethernet card and ath0 your wireless?
<zzl> i don't really know. just got kubuntu 2 days ago
<zzl> haha
<mu3en> zzl: okay
<mu3en> zzl: if you just set up, i feel that would be the default, what are you trying to figure out?
<aaronwi> how do i adjust desktop icon spacing?
<zzl> what my card is
<mu3en> zzl: theoretically, the application knetworkmanager and the system settings should give you fairly good idea about that
<junoon> how to setup wifi in kubuntu
<mu3en> junoon, so many good docs about this and it depends on your hardware so much.
<mu3en> anyone out there have any info. on the evtouch driver in hardy? having some issues getting it to load.
<mu3en> i have some feeling it may have to do with an X version issue
<aaronwi> so i found the nivida generic x64 driver...im trying to install it and it says im running an x server....and that i should close it....whats an x server and how do i close it?
<flaccid> aaronwi: its the graphical display. logout to kdm (the login screen) then goto a tty with ctrl+alt+f2 and login. then do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then you can run the installer
<aaronwi> k
<Fieldy> !sound
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> how do use chmod on the .kde file in the home directory?
<bdizzle> to change it to writeable. I think that seems to be causing some error boxes to pop up
<aaronwi> flaccid: so after I do that do I go back into kde or what happens
<mu3en> sudo chmod 775 username (maybe -R for recursive if you want) bdizzle
<flaccid> bdizzle: like any other chmod
<flaccid> !permissions | bdizzle
<aaronwi> flaccid: ok so now im at a black screen with a blinking cursor...but nothing is working
<flaccid> aaronwi: once you have installed it you can start kdm again with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<aaronwi> how do i install it
<aaronwi> i dont know the exact name of the file to execute
<flaccid> aaronwi: yeah you have to go back to ctrl+alt+f2 again
<aaronwi> ok
<bdizzle> and to check permissions?
<flaccid> aaronwi: you would need to know where you dowloaded it to run it
<aaronwi> i know where its downloaded
<flaccid> bdizzle: ls -l (konqueror can do all this as well)
<flaccid> aaronwi: cd to that do and then run it
<aaronwi> i just dont know the name...its got a version number...but now i see...after hitting C+A+f2 again, i can do ls etc
<bdizzle> hmm
<flaccid> aaronwi: you can use tab complete and ls to list the dir contents
<bdizzle> .kde is only showing drwx-------, while .kde4 is set as drwxr -xr -x
<flaccid> bdizzle: thats fine
<flaccid> it means only you can read write and execute it
<bdizzle> then why is it saying that it cannot write to the .kde/share folder or so?
<flaccid> check the permissions on ~/.kdes/share not ~/.kde .. and what is 'it' ?
<aaronwi> flaccid: ok...well aparentally it said it doesnt have a compiled version for my kernel or something...so then it said it will compile one...but now it says i dont ahve the libc heade4r files installed...so now what
<bdizzle> share is only showing drwx
<bdizzle> env is at drwxr -xr -x
<bdizzle> every time I boot up, it gives me an error message. Same for using kaffeine and such
<aaronwi> do i do sudo apt-get install libcsomething?
<k4r1m> whats the best movie player for the kde de? im looking for something that would play avi files and mkv files..
<aaronwi> i tried libc6
<flaccid> aaronwi: install the package linux-headers i think
<aaronwi> but got the same error as before e: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an  error code (1)
<aaronwi> k
<bdizzle> okay, example
<dwidmann_> k4r1m: best is quite subjective. Kplayer is good, kmplayer is good, kaffeine is good, dragon(renamed from codeine) is super lightweight but not bad
<aaronwi> flaccid: that one said "you should explicitly select one to instal." "E: package linux-headers has no installation candidate"
<aaronwi> now what?
<k4r1m> whats the difference between kplayer and kmplayer
<bdizzle> when I open a movie in kaffeine, it says:  Will not save configuration.  Configuration file "/home/user/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator
<bdizzle> flaccid: ?
<flaccid> aaronwi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<flaccid> bdizzle: ls -l /home/user/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc please
<aaronwi> uname?
<bdizzle> -rwxr -xr -x
<flaccid> aaronwi: yep
<aaronwi> with the quotes
<flaccid> aaronwi: the backticks yes
<flaccid> bdizzle: what is the whole line it returns?
<aaronwi> it gives me a list too...and i see linux-headers-amd64-generic, i am using 64 bit...or what u said ...will the auto find the right one or soemthing?
<flaccid> aaronwi: a list too?
<aaronwi> ya...other similar ones...but i tried ur way
<aaronwi> it says ..."E: sub process /urr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<bdizzle> - rwxr -xr -x 1 root root 2079 2008-08-11 01:42 kaffeinerc
<aaronwi> anything i run with apt-get i get that message
<flaccid> bdizzle: its owned by root, not you this is why. this could of occured by running it under sudo something
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<flaccid> aaronwi: pastebin the whole output please
<aaronwi> im just about to go back to windows....too much work for this simple shit
<bdizzle> so how do I change it back to my user name?
<aaronwi> how can i paste the whole output?
<bdizzle> pastebin
<aaronwi> im in console
<flaccid> aaronwi: any reason you don't just use the hardware drivers manager?
<aaronwi> this is another computer
<bdizzle> oh
<flaccid> aaronwi: what else does it say then ?
<aaronwi> i tried that...it zoomed the screen in and messed up the screens refresh rate
<bdizzle> flaccid, how do I change the permissions from root to "user" ?
<dwidmann_> bdizzle: sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<flaccid> cool
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> and do the same for the rest of the files in there that are owned by root?
<flaccid> yeah totally
<dwidmann_> bdizzle: well, if you want to be comprehensive sudo chown -r $USER:$USER $HOME
<bdizzle> ok
<k4r1m> where is the "manage users" section in kubuntu?
<flaccid> k4r1m: system settings
<flaccid> 'User Management'
<k4r1m> where is the system settings at?
<bdizzle> didn't change it
<bdizzle> I did ls -l again and its still says root
<aaronwi> linux headers 2.6.24 19 generic already the newest version
<aaronwi> linux headers same        set to manually installed
<aaronwi> the following packages will be removed
<aaronwi> nvidia glx new
<aaronwi> bla bla 1 to remove
<aaronwi> 1 not fully installed or removed
<aaronwi> afeter this operation 28.3mb disk space will be freed
<aaronwi> continue y
<aaronwi> reading database bla bla bla
<aaronwi> removing nvidia glx new
<dwidmann_> bdizzle: try it with "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.kde then
<dwidmann_> "
<aaronwi> dpkg divert: error checking '/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': no such file or dir
<aaronwi> dpkg: error processing nvidia glx new (--remove):
<aaronwi> subprocess post removal script returned error exit status 2
<k4r1m> im at system settings and i dont see user mangment
<aaronwi> errors were encournted while processing
<aaronwi> nvidia glx new
<aaronwi> E: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<aaronwi> theres my 'paste bin' :P
<flaccid> aaronwi: you can only paste 3 lines here. pastebin for more than 3
<aaronwi> ok
<aaronwi> you still got all that tho yes?
<flaccid> kind of yeah
<flaccid> aaronwi: if you want nvidia just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<aaronwi> it does that for anything i do with apt get
<bdizzle> got it. thanks again flaccid, you rock
<flaccid> np
<aaronwi> ok...that one worked
<aaronwi> now do i need to install the x64 bit drivers i downloaded?
<flaccid> that is the driver
<aaronwi> but will it let me do 3d stuff?
<flaccid> yep
<aaronwi> k
<flaccid> startx
<dwidmann_> aaronwi: you'll need to "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then restart X
<flaccid> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<aaronwi> so why do i keep getting  E: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1 all the time?
<k4r1m> so anybody wants to help or what? i cant find this "user managment" nor "adminstration"
<dwidmann_> ... That spells trouble.
<flaccid> if i could see a full pastebin of a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade that would be easier to see exacty
<flaccid> k4r1m: which version of kubuntu?
<k4r1m> latest
<aaronwi> dwidmann: i did that and got validation error data incomplete in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf device secvinot "configured video device" must have a driver line
<aaronwi> sh: pkg-config: not found
<aaronwi> backed up file /ect/x11/xorg.conf .....
<flaccid> it should be there in system settings from kmenu
<flaccid> but if not you could install kuser
<k4r1m> i guess i will do that
<k4r1m> cuz i wanna unlock root
<flaccid> aaronwi: put Driver "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf Device section
<flaccid> to unlock root just do sudo passwd root
<aaronwi> whats a editor i can launch from the console then
<aaronwi> not vi...i hate vi
<flaccid> but there is no need as you can use sudo -i for root shell
<flaccid> aaronwi: pico
<emilsedgh> aaronwi: nano
<aaronwi> k
<flaccid> i gtg
<k4r1m> "Cannot open file /etc/passwd.bak for writing"
<k4r1m> "Can't create backup file for /etc/passwd"
<k4r1m> "Can't create backup file for /etc/passwd"
<zzl> ok
<bdizzle> is ndiswrapper just for network files, or can it be used for other hardware devices, like graphics cards?
<aaronwi> flaccid: tried opening that file and nothing exists in it
<zzl> i have two partitions, one for windows and one for kubuntu
<aaronwi> flaccid: o you know what...i think im in the wrong dir
<zzl> i no longer want the kubuntu partition
<bdizzle> okay
<aaronwi> flaccid: nope...still empty
<zzl> can i just go to partition manager and delete the kubuntu partition?
<bdizzle> so go into windows, and I forget what the program is, but there is
<bdizzle> yeah, then reformat it as an ntfs and keep the space
<zzl> and just delete the kubuntu partition?
<zzl> oh ok
<zzl> thanks
<bdizzle> oh, wait, no
<bdizzle> stop
<aaronwi> flaccid: i have no x11 directory
<bdizzle> then you kill  grub and you'd have to fix the MBR first
<bdizzle> because I remember doing that once
<zzl> please help me with that
<zzl> so i delete the kubuntu partition
<aaronwi> flaccid: omg, nm, cant believe its case sensitive, its a capital x
<bdizzle> I don't remember what I did. I think it involved downloading free DOS ad doing it
<zzl> fixmbr?
<bdizzle> yeah
<aaronwi> looks like its already there
<aaronwi> can i somehow enable the second monitor as an extended desktop in xorg.conf ?
<k4r1m> why do i just always regret moving to linux...well thanks for nothing guys..back to vista-sucks!
<zzl> no no
<zzl> the brightness doesn't adjust on my laptop
<zzl> so i get an eyesore looking at it
<zzl> dont get me wrong, i love kubuntu
<bdizzle> *sigh* why do people give up on linux so easily?
<aaronwi> ok so i started kdm again...but its still sitting on the console
<bdizzle> zzl, you should be able to adjust it normally. Mine worked right out of the box. For me, it was just Fn + Left Arrow or Right Arrow
<bdizzle> aaronwi: did you use the alternate cd, or the regular cd?
<aaronwi> regular x64
<bdizzle> hmm
<bdizzle> are you using a wired or wireless connection?
<aaronwi> me?
<bdizzle> yeah
<aaronwi> wired
<bdizzle> flaccid: how do I install a .bin file?
<bdizzle> okay, and I'll assume you have no GUI, its just CLI?
<aaronwi> ya
<genii> flaccid: Keeping busy I see
<bdizzle> and I'll assume you're on IRC from a different computer?
<aaronwi> yup
<aaronwi> im just rebooting it now
<bdizzle> okay, I'm not entirely sure how to do this, but I think you need to use iwconfig to connect via your wired connection, then sudo apt-get kde or gnome
<bdizzle> unless you went into the recovery mode, that would cause you to load into the command line
<bdizzle> btw, to reboot from command line, its just sudo reboot
<aaronwi> i know i have kde
<aaronwi> its kubuntu
<bdizzle> hmm
<bdizzle> but its not loading?
<aaronwi> nope...the reboot went back into the console
<bdizzle> strange
<bdizzle> ok, cd into /home/username/
<bdizzle> then ls -A
<bdizzle> is there a .kde file in there?
<aaronwi> yes
<bdizzle> try this:
<bdizzle> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/48875-how-load-kde.html
<bdizzle> post #5
<bdizzle> wait, try typing in startkde
<aaronwi> xsetroot: unable to open display ' '
<aaronwi> inittab doesnt exist
<bdizzle> ouch
<aaronwi> fuckit...for how quick the install is...ill just redo it
<bdizzle> haha, okay
<bdizzle> I've had to come to that conclusion a few times lately this past week
<bdizzle> did you try entering in "startkde" (without the quotes)
<aaronwi> suppose i actually had stuff in /home....is that going to get overwritten if i reinstall?
<aaronwi> its not its own partition
<ere4si> make a separate /home partition to make reinstalls easier
<aaronwi> how big should / be then?
<ere4si> 5 or 6gb is ok for me
<Giacomo> Does RAM type matter when installing Hardy Heron on a PowerBook G3?
<bdizzle> don't know Giacomo
<aaronwi> does it make a difference wether i install ubuntu then kde or kubuntu?
<Giacomo> I have a 256 MB Stick of RAM from Sonnet and a 128 MB Stick from Apple.
<bdizzle> yeah, it will aaronwi, unless you put the home on a seperate partition
<Giacomo> Totaling 384 MB.
<bdizzle> anyone know how to properly install a .bin file?
<Giacomo> However, Fiesty still fails to load kdm.
<ere4si> I didn't think hardy supported the non-intel macs
<Giacomo> I had a copy of Hardy installed on my PowerBook G4.
<Giacomo> I regret ever replacing it with Xubuntu.
<bdizzle> heh
<Giacomo> Kubuntu actually fit my internet needs :)
<bdizzle> same here
<bdizzle> okay, need some help
<bdizzle> I got the .bin file opened, now how do I install the uncompressed folder?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to install Sun Java 6 JRE
<Tm_K> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<bdizzle> the bot is back?
<bdizzle> cool
<Tm_K> !jre
<Giacomo> :D
<Tm_K> was
<bdizzle> hmm
<bdizzle> I don't get it, its installed, yet when I load firefox, this damn university program claims I don't have java installed
<ere4si> bdizzle: did you close ff after the install?
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> the program they require is retarded
<bdizzle> I've got it running via wireless, but I'd prefer the wired connection for the my desktop
<bdizzle> how long does alien usually take to convert a .rpm to a .deb file?
<_atpl> ..
<bdizzle> okay, why is it not letting me delete things out of the trash can?
<bdizzle> it says access denied, etc etc
<bdizzle> okay, anyone on tonight?
<bdizzle> flaccid ? you there?
<bdizzle> okay, potential problem I noticed
<bdizzle> after installing the mozilla plugin for java via apt-get, and it claims that its installed, I did about:plugins in firefox and java isn't listed
<aaronwi>  can i install a rpm in ubuntu?
<aaronwi> and how do i
<ere4si> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<aaronwi> how do i get flash working in firefox with x64 kubuntu?
<ere4si> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ere4si> aaronwi: ^^
<jeisma> how do i free up memory being used in the buffers/cache?
<jeisma> i used to only use up about 800mb of ram outof 1.5gb now after installing some webcam programs, i now use up 1.4gb of memory
<jeisma> how do i clear up som ememory?
<quitte> hi. does koffice support rotating pictures?
<quitte> err kword
<zoumaz> bonjour!!!
<mu3en_> !french | zoumaz
<ubottu> zoumaz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lenea> hey all. anyone know how to enable standby option in kubuntu hardy?
<quitte> standby? as in switch off hdd and monitor?
<lenea> yes
<amerigo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quitte> it's in the menu
<lenea> where?
<quitte> power or enrgysettings
<lenea> i kinda have searched everyone and have found nothing. if you could guide me where to could that would really be of help
<quitte> oh i'm in #kubuntu :P. well i'm sure it's still in the menu. probably in kcontrolcenter
<quitte> run kcontrol (alt+f2)
<lenea> no such thing in kubuntu hardy ^_^
<quitte> ok. sorry. i'd better leave this channel before giving any more useless advice
<lenea> i'll ask once more : does anyone know how to make the computer standby in kubuntu hardy?
<mu3en_> lenea, if everything is okay, just select logout from the kmenu and press suspend
<lenea> mu3en_ : not all works well. as i don't have suspend optiond
<mu3en_> okay, may be hardware related, but depends on your install process etc. etc. suggest you research the forums for more details
<Daisuke_Laptop> lenea: did you start with an ubuntu install and install kde on top?
<lenea> no, i installed kubuntu right from the beginning
<Daisuke_Laptop> there goes that idea
<Daisuke_Laptop> nevermind :\
<lenea> on the forums i find complains about people that don't know how to standby in kubuntu hardy, but no answers
<johna_> jo__ are u in Austrailia?
<johna_> Uptime: 8 hours and 19 minutes
<ubuntu> hi, cannot install italian language in kubuntu, anyone can help me?
<mu3en_> ubuntu, what is the problem?
<emilsedgh> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> ok, grazie
<SlimG> I appended vga=775 (1280x1024 8-bit) to the kernel bootparameter, and somehow that also causes KDE4 to use 8-bit colors, Am I right in thinking this should not happen?
<mu3en_> a priori i would say yes, slimg, i remember doing this on a notebook some time back to improve boot sequence console view
<mu3en_> no effect on X
<Guest71110> what's the use of swap drive?
<jussi01> Guest58358: swap is like extra ram - except its on the HDD
<jussi01> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wrt_> Привет ))))
<jkyro> hi
<jkyro> Is the KDE_NO_IPV6 trick still used with KDE4?
<jkyro> I'm seeing some long timeouts that freeze the whole system, I suspect that might help
<jkyro> s/system/desktop
<Fieldy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theory_> CAn anyone help me?
<jkyro> depends
<jkyro> just ask, you'll find out :)
<apostrophy> Hello, can anyone help me with my problem?
<Suicidal_Failure> put some cream on it, it'll heal up just fine
<thefish> Suicidal_Failure: :D
<Fieldy> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<ActionParsnip> howdy all...quiet today
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz...
<Dr_willis> :)
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<ActionParsnip> maybe kubuntu works better than Ubuntu, seems no one is having an issue
<koke_kola> Here's an easy one for you guys, (not so obvious to me), how do i get a list of channels in konversation?
<ActionParsnip> koke_kola: at the top you'll see server -> channel list
<filo1234> hello how can i know if some program is in universe or mulriverse or backports and so on.....repository?
<koke_kola> ActionParsnip: ah. great thnx
<ActionParsnip> np bro, help where you can
<dcorbin_work> kbuntu appears to be adding /sbin to my user path. a) why? and be where?
<ActionParsnip> dcorbin_work: its in /sbin
<ActionParsnip> dcorbin_work: looks like its a whole bunch of system binarys ;)
<dcorbin_work> ActionParsnip: no, the "where" was "where is being added to my path"
<ActionParsnip> dcorbin_work: so you can run those binarys without having to type their paths
<dcorbin_work> Yeah. Usually those are for root users.
<ActionParsnip> you can just type ifconfig instead of /sbin/ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> but using kdesu / sudo you can run them
<ActionParsnip> as long as you are a member of the sudo group
<l3x> hello guys
<jkyro> filo1234: apt-cache policy <package>
<l3x> i was wondering, what is the best easy-to-use firewall for kubuntu linux? (a good firewall for kde that works good in kubuntu) :) i do not know the kudos for firewall setup, and i want a firewall that is easy to set up
<jussi01> l3x guarddog :)
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> firestarter is awesome
<DarkTan> ok, i need help installing a pcmcia Wireless NIC. The lap top i'm useing has no ethernet connection or any internet connection for that matter
<DarkTan> the card is a Netgear MA521 802.11b
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: gimme a sec, web searching
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: what do you get from lsusb and lspci
<ActionParsnip> does it say anything about you device
<DarkTan> lsusb found my flash drive
<DarkTan> lspci hasn't given me an answer yet
<ActionParsnip> ok, one line will say what your wireless is
<DarkTan> Realtek Simiconductor Co., Ltd, RTL8190l 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<zorglu_> q. i got a ubuntu-server installation in french language, and i would like to switch it to english, where should i look ?
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: sweet
<DarkTan> easy one?
<ActionParsnip> let me see
<DarkTan> zorglu: do you have "Region and Language" under system settings?
<laptop> HI
<laptop> how unistal kubunt?
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: if you run ifconfig do you see wlan0 or ath0
<ActionParsnip> laptop: and revert back to ubuntu?
<zorglu_> DarkTan: not really, i am in a virtual machine of a ubuntu-server :) so no UI
<zorglu_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zorglu_> it still exists :)
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: all commands in cli are the same in any language
<ActionParsnip> the errors aren't though
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: yep, how do i change the languqge
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: ask in #ubuntu,_wols should be there, he's a smart cookie
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: i know what you mean i just dont know how to change it
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: i got it :) no problem
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: you got anything from ifconfig bro???/
<DarkTan> sorry, had to leave for a sec
<ActionParsnip> np
<DarkTan> iconfig says command not found
<ActionParsnip> ifconfig
<faileas> er
<faileas> its sudo ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> users can run ifconfig dude
<faileas> erf
<faileas> seems so ;p
<ActionParsnip> its only looking ;)
<faileas> ;p
<DarkTan> iconfig: command not found
<ActionParsnip> ifconfig
<DarkTan> if, opps
 * DarkTan cannot read today
<ActionParsnip> eye eff see oh enn eff eye gee
<DarkTan> lol
<DarkTan> i got a Local Loopback running
<abby87> DarkTan: /sbin/ifconfig
<DarkTan> shows me the same thing
<ActionParsnip> faileas: whats that lshw thing man, shows network things
<DarkTan> hold on, i'll type it in pastebin
<faileas> lspci, lsusb (or if you install it) lshw
<faileas> well i thin
<faileas> k
<DarkTan> http://pastebin.com/d7be37dad
<DarkTan> then some packet infor after that
<faileas> this system has been set up the way i like it for quite a while ;p
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: try sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/oldinterfaces and then reboot
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: use tab to autocomplete
<DarkTan> cannot move, no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> use tab to complete it dude
<DarkTan> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> /etc/netw(press tab)/inter(press tab)
<ActionParsnip> in linux you dont have to type full names, you press tab and it guesses the rest
<ActionParsnip> just like nicks in irc
<DarkTan> oh, well i already typed the whole thing out
<ActionParsnip> well if its right it'll work
<ActionParsnip> if you se tab it'll definately be right
<Dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_willis> technically its  the 'bash' autocompletion feature. :) and ubuntu has it set up where it works for much more hten just filenames/paths
<DarkTan> same error
<ActionParsnip> ok do it this way
<ActionParsnip> type su
<ActionParsnip> then your pass
<Dr_willis> you mean 'sudo -s' ?
<ActionParsnip> then cd to /etc/network/
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: same bag
<ActionParsnip> does the same trick
<Dr_willis> i dont think su works under ubuntu. unless he has the root user password set.
<ActionParsnip> ah
<ActionParsnip> ok
<Dr_willis> :P
<ActionParsnip> sudo -s
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: only time i do that is in mandriva which has root
<DarkTan> i already used sudo-i to get to root
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: cool, thats what we needed
<ActionParsnip> then cd /etc/network
<ActionParsnip> then mv ./interfaces ./oldinterfaces
<ActionParsnip> then close that konsole and reboot
<ActionParsnip> a new one will be made when it comes back up and will hopefully include your wifi
<DarkTan> mx: cannot stat 'i/interfaces': No such file or directory
<DarkTan> mx: cannot stat './interfaces': No such file or directory *
<ActionParsnip> huh
<ActionParsnip> no
<DarkTan> mv
<ActionParsnip> mv ./interfaces ./oldinterfaces
<DarkTan> can't type
<ActionParsnip> type pwd, whats the output?
<DarkTan> it says /etc/network
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> type ls
<ActionParsnip> do you see a file called interfaces
<DarkTan> nope
<DarkTan> i got one taht says "oldinterfaces
<ActionParsnip> ahh cool
<ActionParsnip> reboot
<DarkTan> ok
<DarkTan> this will take a while
<ActionParsnip> ok, when its done it will make a new file for you with hopefully good settings
<DarkTan> ok, where do i find it?
<ActionParsnip> it does it automatically
<ActionParsnip> just run your network config tool and see if the adapter is ok?
<ActionParsnip> make sure its turned on and stuff
<DarkTan> ok, i check that when i boots up
<ActionParsnip> what spec is it?
<DarkTan> waiting to log on
<DarkTan> it's a 400mhz K5 with 100mb of ram and a 60 gig HDD, it takes a while
<vilhelm> :)
<ActionParsnip> not bad
<faileas> lol
<ActionParsnip> id try find some ram and it'll be fine
 * faileas used to have a pIII 350 as a server once
<faileas> main hard drive was 30 megs
<DarkTan> hmm, i just got an error that says "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
 * ActionParsnip had a dual p3 box once, scary stuff
 * DarkTan has a box that could run dual p3s if he ahd a voltage regulator
<DarkTan> another error "The process for the media protocol died unexpectedly"
<ActionParsnip> faileas: ??
<ActionParsnip> any ideas faileas
<faileas> er
<faileas> not off the top of my head
 * faileas is being distracted by a small dog
<ActionParsnip> http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=11906
<ActionParsnip> seems like a low memory related error
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> w00t! system protocol died
<ActionParsnip> ok do you have a desktop?
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> pulling up kosole now
<ActionParsnip> ok try ward off those errors and bring up your wireless tool (should be knetworkmanager)
<DarkTan> ok, loading it now
<concernedcitizen> how can I keep konsole from timing out from inactivity when sshin' to a remote server?
<DarkTan> ...
<DarkTan> it's not opening
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: itll take a while, you got a low end pc bro
<ActionParsnip> concernedcitizen: id check ssh timeout limits
<concernedcitizen> how do I do that?
<DarkTan> i don't even have a busy cursor on the mouse or the hour glass on the task bar
<thefish> concernedcitizen: ServerAliveInterval
<ActionParsnip> concernedcitizen: http://dan.hersam.com/2007/03/05/how-to-avoid-ssh-timeouts/
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: try tab completing it ;)
<ActionParsnip> knetw(tab)
<ActionParsnip> you dont type (tab) press the key
<thefish> hehe
<DarkTan> a list with "ERROR: Communication problem with knetworkmanager, it probably crashed"
<DarkTan> i was trying to launch for the kmenu before
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: its the same deal
<DarkTan> i got several "cannot connect to X Server" errors in that list as well
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: i gotta head out to shop but id try get some more sd ram in your system and get an ethernet cable to connect to your router to get updates
<afeijo> hi folks
<DarkTan> well, i'd have to hook the ethernet up via pcmcia as well
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=134911
<DarkTan> it's has no nic built in
<afeijo> how can I measure my up and down current speed thru telnet?
<concernedcitizen> thanks ActionParsnip and thefish
<DarkTan> ok, i did what they said, xhost + as a normal user
<DarkTan> "Access control is disabled, clients can connect from any host"
<ncfi1013_> i installed itunes thru wine in linux and still can't get it to "see" my ipod. i opened up both rhythmbox and songbird; they both "see" my ipod, but i can't get them to sync it. how can i do all three of these things: get itunes to see my ipod thru wine, sync my ipod in rhythmbox, and sync my ipod in songbird?
<faileas> ncfi1013_: for linux apps, i think you need libgpod. as for itunes, it dosen't work
<faileas> IIRC
<malic> Hi! I have installed linux-restricted-modules and now i have no sound.. where is the problem?
<vilhelm> what program do you use to play files with?
<radirgummy> miau
<malic> no.. its not the program.. i have the sign in the task-manager which normaly appears, when the sound is off
<malic> and i cant change that
<radirgummy> is this an english channel?
<faileas> yes
<radirgummy> a helpchannel for kubuntuusers?
<faileas> ....
<faileas> no, its a help channel for etchaketch >_>
<faileas> (yes, it is a kubuntu help channel)
<radirgummy> sorry i'm new
<radirgummy> thx
<faileas> don't mind the sarcasm. PMS ;p
<radirgummy> ^^
<faileas> so...
<faileas> whatcha need help with?
<radirgummy> well the i hope my english is good enough for this channel
<tinel> hi all, I have a little trouble with my notebook wlan, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, it has always worked but after upgrading kubuntu to the latest version, scans the area, find the network BUT DOESN'T connect! any help?
<faileas> well, there's also language specific channels if anyone is around, if you're more comfortable with it
<ganymede> hello, i have read that kde 4.1 packages are available, but when i looked at packages.ubuntu.com, the version listed under kde4 is 3.3, and next to everything else makred with -kde4, it says >=4.0.0, how can i tell which kde version those packages will provide
<radirgummy> there is no point i do need help right now....i just found this program  and want to test it
<faileas> tinel: hmm.. i'm using the same card. i do recall having some issues with my kde wallet and the encryption settings. i deleted it and reset it and it seemed to fic it
<tinel> faileas: i can try.. but how it happends?
<faileas> tinel: no idea, it works fine now...
<tinel> ok, tell me: do I need to remove only the connection manager or the entire wlan card?
<tinel> (drivers of course)
<Nyad> hi. how do I keep mounted media such as a cdrom cached. coz I'll be using a mounted cdrom but I'll go off and do other things but then when I want to get back to it then it has to reread the cd
<radirgummy> here isn't much talk, is it?
<vilhelm_> can anyone help me ?  I Cant see my floppy Drive in Kubuntu
<Nyad> coz the room isn't rotating fast?
<Nyad> radirgummy,
<radirgummy> ?
<Nyad> radirgummy, physics joke....
<radirgummy> oh, sorry, i'm not that fluent in english
<radirgummy> well i'll be out for now...good bye everyone ^^
<DarkTan> ok, since kubuntu 8.04 won't opperate properly on my 100mb of ram system, can anyone suggest a distro that will?
<DarkTan> is damn small linux any good?
<Karol> Never used it
<Karol> with 100mb of ram, that's too low
<DarkTan> can icewm work with Kubuntu 8.04?
<mefisto__> 100mb of ram? really? is this a 386 or something?
<shadowhywind> hay all having some MAJOR issues at the moment.. first issue.. is there a correct way to run fsck on kubuntu parition other then fsck /dev/sda#
<DarkTan> AMD k5
<DarkTan> came with 640kb on board and a 100meg stick
<abby87> DarkTan: ever tried running windows on that?
<DarkTan> yeah, 95, p8, ME 200
<DarkTan> 2000*
<DarkTan> they work, but i don't want windows
<DarkTan> i got 8.04 on it now, but keep getting crashes that seem to be memory related
<DarkTan> i'm thinking i can switch the window manager to a lighter one, now sure tho
<DarkTan> not*
<abby87> DarkTan: well xfce can run well
<DarkTan> xfce? how do i get it on there? i have not internet connection on the computer yet
<abby87> DarkTan: increasing swap will do great
<DarkTan> can i do that from within kde?
<abby87> DarkTan: not with an internet connection :(
<abby87> DarkTan: but wat probs r u getting on KDE
<abby87> ?
<DarkTan> file system protocal crash, multimedia protocol crash, system protocol crash
<DarkTan> knetworkmanager crash
<DarkTan> xhost crash
<abby87> DarkTan: that sounds brutal ...
<abby87> DarkTan: u using kde 4? with kubuntU?
<DarkTan> somebody gave me a link to a forum post about some of the same issues, it turned out to be a lack of memory
<DarkTan> kde4 with kubuntu 8.04
<abby87> DarkTan: i guess if u had ubuntu ..it wud have worked good ? try ship..ubuntu has gnome...xubuntu has xfce i guess
<DarkTan> can i put xfce on a usb drive and install it that way?
<abby87> DarkTan: hmmm i dont know...but there r live cds of desktop environments...xfce must be having those too
<DarkTan> looking around thier site now
<DarkTan> what is the difference between Xubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04?
<DarkTan> is it just the WM?
<abby87> DarkTan: yes
<mefisto__> yes, xubuntu uses xfce instead of kde
<abby87> DarkTan: the base OS is same...and so is the kernel
<mefisto__> you can install xfce with: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mefisto__> or icewm, with: sudo apt-get install icewm
<Quest_> any replacement for "knemo" . it shows live network trafic chart/graph ... ?
 * abby87 is listening to Little Favours by KT Tunstall on Drastic Fantastic [Amarok]
 * DarkTan has no internet
 * DarkTan is currently using a windoze pc to get help fixing his linux
<abby87> DarkTan: that's the big hurdle in linux no internet no proper work
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> the laptop has no NIC at all. I'm trying in to install a pcmcia card
<DarkTan> i might had done it, but can't launch the knetworkmanager to find out
<abby87> DarkTan: do u mean that internet is not working on linux but working on windows
<abby87> >
<abby87> ?
<DarkTan> two computers
<DarkTan> one with windows, the one i'm using to talk to you
<Quest_> any replacement for "knemo" . it shows "live" network trafic "gui" chart/graph ... ?
<DarkTan> one with linux, the one i ca't get online
<abby87> DarkTan: hmmm
<abby87> Quest_: u mean a network monitor
<abby87> ?
<Quest_> abby87 netwokrk trafic.
<abby87> Quest_: sudo apt-get install ntop
<Quest_> abby87 its not "live"
<abby87> Quest_: wats wrong with knemo?
<Quest_> not shwoing exact good graph
<Quest_> accurat i mean
<abby87> Quest_: i dunno bout live or not but i've heard a lot bout wireshark ....
<Quest_> abby87 its not graphical gui. it hink
<Quest_> abby87 try conky
<Quest_> http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky.png
<abby87> Quest_: take a look http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-network/screenshots.shtml
<drako2> .:
<Quest_> abby87 i use kde
<drako2> .:
<abby87> u can install gnome apps in kde
<abby87> Quest_: sudo apt-get install gnome-nettool
<drako2> A.:L.:G.:G.:A.:D.:U.:
<Quest_> abby87 these are NOT graphical
<DarkTan> that it, i give up. trying the debian ver of DSL now
<abby87> Quest_: btw wireshark has a graphical frontened
<DarkTan> well, once it down loads at least
<abby87> *frontend
 * DarkTan shall return
<Quest_> not like the network graph shown in http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky.png
<Quest_> abby87 but you advise good. thanks
<koke_kola> hey sorry to bug, im in my etc directory in konsole and want to replace my resolv.conf file with another file, resolv.conf.temp, what is the command to write one file over another?
<abby87> DarkTan: good luck with that :)
<moes> When I switch windows manager from kwin to compiz I lose the ability to switch workspaces.Also cannot get cube or rotate it in kwin or compiz
<abby87> !wireshark
<abby87> Quest_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireshark
<abby87> Uptime: 1 days, 4 hours and 12 minutes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<Quest_> abby87 ok
<Hamra> hi, i have a samba share that i manually mount everytime i start the PC, how can i set it to get mounted everytime i boot? do samba shares use fstab as well? if so how?
<koke_kola> found the answer...  cp resolv.conf resolv.conf.temp
<nejode> koke_kola: sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf  /etc/resolv.conf.temp
<mefisto__> moes: switching workspaces works a little differently with compiz. and the rotating cube effect has to be enabled in desktop effects, or install ccsm
<moes> Have all of these installed
<koke_kola> nejode: thanks!
<mefisto__> moes: enable rotating cube in ccsm, and look in "bindings" to see what initiates the effect
<phi> hi all
<phi> wow, good to see u :-)
<moes> mefisto...Do I need to check bindings from the fusion icon
<phi> just got my brand new kubuntu with kde 4.1 up and running
<l3x> hi guys. how do i move my /home/user dir to another partition? i just finally deleted my windows parittion, formated as ext3, now i wat to move my hoe to that partition. how do i do that?
<l3x> phi: is kde4.1 any good?
<phi> well, yes, i like it...... although its a little bit rough around the edges ;-)
<phi> i suppose in another day i tweaked it enough ;-)
<l3x> phi: :) all ppl say that XD
<phi> and the graphics are awesome
<l3x> any cool special effects?
<l3x> i am thinking about moving to kde4, i am now on kde3 and I'm lovin' it
<mefisto__> moes: click the "rotate cube" button in ccsm, then go to the "bindings" tab and see what "initiate" is set to. eg, I have it set to <Super>button1 which means holding down the windows key and clicking (and dragging) the 1st mouse button will rotate the cube
<l3x> anyone know how do i move my /home folder to another partition?
<abby87> l3x: kde 4 is cool
<phi> funny thing is: if you enable too many special effects your eyes will hurt ;-)
<l3x> abby87: i know :) i'we tried it
<phi> so for the moment im using fades, blurs and shadows and some cool app switcher.....
<l3x> does kde4 have some cool stuff like compiz does? like viewports and such? i like viewport switching effect and its usability
<phi> now i got a question: did anybody in here get the strigi daemon running?
<l3x> can you guys help me?
<mefisto__> kde4 is getting better all the time, but not quite as good as kde3 yet, imo
<mefisto__> but you can have both, so try it out
<phi> yeah, it has. It doesnt have the rotating cube from compiz but something more like on mac os 10
<antsa> Hi people
<phi> hi
<l3x> phi: that is cool
<jkyro> kde4 is nice
<phi> yup very nice :-) l
<jkyro> except for some annoying freezes
<phi> since i got a new graphics card, i wanted to test the OpenGL performance. Any recommendations?
<jkyro> probably network related I guess, wonder if the KDE_NO_IPV6 can be used...
<mefisto__> l3x: to install kde4 alongside kde3: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1
<phi> mine didnt freeze. I popped up a "Crash" message but everything kept on going .... hehe
<l3x> mefisto__: thanx...
<phi> good luck l3x
<nejode> l3x: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/#comments
<l3x> thanx alot
<nejode> l3x: this one too> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866
<nejode> l3x: but I use an easier command to copy> cp -ax ... it works perfect
<phi> hi again
<shadowhywind> ok back with major issue # 2. When i try to boot i am getting crc error followed by Kernel panic - not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<l3x> nejode: thanx very much
<Nalleman> hi, im running the ordinary ubuntu 8.4 but have seen that there is a new kde version that seems nice. is kde 4.1 worth changing?
<moes> meifsto...Set binding to super button one still cannot rotate in kwin or compiz I even rebooted When trying to rotate cube all I get is cursor expands a window
<kc8tpz> is there a way to change resolution from command line?  I changed my resolution and now I cant get a picture...I can ssh in
<koke_kola> Nalleman: it still has a lot of bugs.. but worth checking out
<koke_kola> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nalleman> koke_kola, ok
 * Dark`Star sta ascoltando Long Since Dark di Sanctuary tratta da Into The Mirror Black. (5:07)
<craz> Hi all
<koke_kola> try that kc8tpz
<mefisto__> moes: is compiz running? do you see other compiz effects?
<craz> ЙА ТУПО БЛОНДИНКО!!! ПАЧАМУ ТУТ ВСЕ ТРЫНСЛЫТОМ ПЫШУТ?????
<kc8tpz> what settings will be lost if one does
<craz> Руские еть? =-/
<craz> с*
<jkyro> njet
<kc8tpz> what settings will be lost if one does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<craz> пиздец....
<craz> пошли нахуй америкосы ебучие =-|
<mefisto__> kc8tpz: basically it will create a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<moes> mefisto...Not sure if running desktop effects says its installed using custom effects Will try wobbly windows
<kc8tpz> are resolutions kept there as well?
<koke_kola> kc8tpz: yes
<mefisto__> kc8tpz: they are in mine
<kc8tpz> ok...that will probably solve my issue as well
<kc8tpz> I have to /part to try
<mefisto__> kc8tpz: if you want you can back up your current xorg.conf
<kc8tpz> Im using the default anyway
<kc8tpz> running that command uses the same version as if I installed from ubuntu's package manager, right?
<kc8tpz> version of xorg.conf that is
<mefisto__> moes: to start compiz: compiz --replace
<mefisto__> moes: to start compiz: alt-f2, then: compiz --replace
<TheMaxzilla> Does anyone know how I could get the borders of my window back? I'm missing the blue border, and I don't know how to get it back.
<mefisto__> TheMaxzilla: try alt-f2, kde-window-decorator
<blubbeldiblubb> hello!
<blubbeldiblubb> how can i start a executable file in the konsole=
<blubbeldiblubb> ?
<blubbeldiblubb> i've written a program in c++ and don't know how to start it via the console
<[ifrog]> ./<executable>
<ioannis__> kanenas apo ELLADA
<mefisto__> blubbeldiblubb: have you compiled it?
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> ss
<blubbeldiblubb> yes ;)
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<ioannis__> s
<blubbeldiblubb> as i said it, i've an executable file...
<tomd> blubbeldiblubb: konsole or console ?
<blubbeldiblubb> konsole
<[ifrog]> ./<executable>
<TheMaxzilla> mefisto__: I had to run it from the terminal, and it said to replace it with whatever my current one is. It's fixed now, thanks!
<tomd> ifrog has it ... but whats your app do?
<TheMaxzilla> Konsole, terminal, shell
<blubbeldiblubb> thanks :)
<aziz> question: when I switch to a terminal (e.g.: Ctrl+Alt+F1) all the text I see looks very blurry. can something be done about this? i'm on a notebook...
<mefisto__> aziz: I fixed this by adding DisplaySize   338 270  in "Monitor" section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf  where 338 270 is the physical screen size of the monitor in millimetres
<aziz> mefisto__: intersting. thanks, I'll have a look at that.
<aziz> *intersting
<aziz> *interesting
<aziz>  :)
<mefisto__> aziz: you should measure the size of the monitor to find the size of the monitor. hope it works for you. it's very frustrating
<mefisto__> aziz: that is, with a ruler
<aziz> ok :), but is this the only option?
<mefisto__> aziz: I remember seeing other solutions on ubuntuforums, but they didn't work for me
<mefisto__> maybe depends on video card
<aziz> k
<aziz> do you know any useful keywords? to search for...
<tomd> aziz: search your latop and xorg.conf
<mefisto__> aziz: take a look at this: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<Edulix> irc://irc.gome.org/gnome
<Edulix> ups
<aziz> hm it's not clear to me what option i should put where
<aziz> "Mode #" ?
<aziz> ah that's for grub actually :)
<mefisto__> aziz: in grub menu, in the kernel line, vga=#  according to the table on that page to match your screen rez
<aziz> k got it. but can i make that a general option?
<mefisto__> aziz: also, some laptops have a bios setting that will stretch text mode to fill the screen, or if disabled will show actual text mode screen rez without stretching
<roldyx> hello, I need add a new window manager to kdm..
<roldyx> do I need config any file??
<roldyx> how do config kdm?
<aziz> mefisto__: I'll reboot now.
<moes> mefisto...Tried compiz ---replace from terminal getting the following;;;Xgl not present..No white list driver found..Aborting and using fallback /usr/bin/kwin..QImage::Smoth Scale:Image is nul image..trying'/home/phil66/.xcompmagrrc'as configfile..finished parsing the config file
<roldyx> I have kubuntu 8
<mefisto__> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<roldyx> how can change WM I?
<roldyx> I need change WM..
<roldyx> help me please..
<mefisto__> roldyx: which do you want?
<roldyx> mefisto__: oroburus
<roldyx> mefisto__: oroborus
<roldyx> apt-get install oroborus.. restart kdm.. and I canT see the wm
<mefisto__> roldyx: not in the kdm menu?
<roldyx> only i have default failsafe kdm
<roldyx> mefisto__: no
<mefisto__> roldyx: sorry, I don't know anything about oroborus
<roldyx> mefisto__: and i install other wm and I can see into kdm menu
<roldyx> sorry I cant
<roldyx> for exameple..
<roldyx> i was installed icewm
<roldyx> and nothing..
<aziz> mefisto__: it works, but unfortunately the splash screen of kubuntu is not displayed correctly :/
<mefisto__> aziz: fonts look ok?
<roldyx> mefisto__: can you change your wm?
<roldyx> or add other to the kdm menu?
<aziz> yes, they do
<vilhelm> Hello can anyone help me with Ktorrent?
<mefisto__> roldyx: I have kde4 and kde3, and used to have xfce, but haven't tried other wm's
<vilhelm> cant get Ktorrent to download :/
<roldyx> mefisto__: I only have kdm-kde4
<mefisto__> aziz: check /etc/usplash.conf for screenrez settings
<roldyx> maybe I need install kdm3
<mefisto__> roldyx: maybe try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 about it ?
<roldyx> thanks
<mefisto__> aziz: btw, if you put the vga=# setting in the "# defoptions=" line in menu.lst it will keep that setting when upgrading kernel. otherwise you'll have to edit menu.lst every time it's updated by a kernel upgrade
<mefisto__> aziz: you could also put it in the "# altoptions=" line so it works in recovery mode grub choices
<aziz> ok thanks
<Luke^> hello
<Luke^> i have  asked on #kubuntu-devel one question ... they told mi to go here to fined a little support for kubuntu...
<yuriy> Luke^: there are pages for many laptops on the wiki that list how well the hardware is supported
<Luke^> you mean linux-on-laptops.net? (for example)? i didn't find a satisfied answer there..
<Luke^> there is no version listed there which i posess
<Luke^> and my problem is really easy to solve for person who's running the kubuntu distro and knows much more than me about linux
<yuriy> Luke^: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/HewlettPackard
<yuriy> Luke^: I don't see your model there but there are similar models you can look at I'm sure
<Luke^> i'll check this out, thanks yuri
<yuriy> Luke^: you should actually repost your question here though...
<Luke^> i found a similar mode that has been tested with kububtu HH...thanks yuriy.
<Luke^> bye
<Doc629> Hi I am having a problem with my background image disapearing.  I am running Ubuntu 7.10 with KDE 3.5.8
<Doc629> can anyone help?
<TheMaxzilla> Your desktop image?
<TheMaxzilla> Doc629
<xanax`> good afternoon
<Doc629> TheMaxzilla: Yes it disappears and goes black
<Doc629> Is there a bug
<TheMaxzilla> perhaps, let me google it.
<TheMaxzilla> (after i put ranch on my hamburger, of course)
<Doc629> thanks
<TheMaxzilla> Are you running Kubuntu 8?
<Doc629> 7.10
<fat> I need to update amule.  how?
<_2> if you people wont call the bot on me, i'll ask a question
<TheMaxzilla> Shoot.
<_2> how would one go about trouble shooting a broken su program      i have tried everything i could think of.   still no joy.
<TheMaxzilla> Doc629: I can't find anything, you may want to go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.com
<TheMaxzilla> and ask around.
<[ifrog]> _2, How do you know its broken ?
<_2> [ifrog] [root@localhost/~] su
<_2> su: permission denied!
<vilhelm>  Hello I DOwnloaded a movie which contains rar files but i'm unable to extract the files :(
<TheMaxzilla> sudo su -
<TheMaxzilla> try that
<_2> why
<favro> or use unrar
<vilhelm> yeah i tried undrar but it didnt work :(
<[ifrog]> _2, ls -l /bin/su                                   ...?
<_2> TheMaxzilla sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo su     same as   su   for root
<_2> [ifrog] it's not a perms issue
<_2> [ifrog] 4755
<TheMaxzilla> So your account isn't lacking any permissions?
<_2> TheMaxzilla which account ?
<TheMaxzilla> Whatever you use
<_2> and what do i use ?
<_2> look at the prompt
<TheMaxzilla> Whatever account you login with
<_2> clue-by-four -> [root@localhost/~] su
<TheMaxzilla> _2: Are you trying to run graphical pyograms?
<TheMaxzilla> *programs
<_2> su is non-gui
<Doc629> TheMaxzilla: thanks
<TheMaxzilla> Doc629
<TheMaxzilla> No problem
<_2> i installed ubuntu dapper on a usb pin drive (server style install)  and su is broken on it.    i'm trying to set it up as a  recovery system  i can work around this issue with su but i would much prefer having all the tools working,   primarily because that same issue might cause problems with additional tools i might add.     i want su to work for three reasons 1. the afore named 2. because i want to use su - in the inittab so tha
<joshuajtl> hi folks, looking for kickoff for hardy... any ideas? (latest kickoff?)
<_2> i hate to have anything that just wont work.
<joshuajtl> why not hardy _2
<_2> i have reinstalled every package but to no profit.
<_2> joshuajtl dialup
<joshuajtl> ah
<_2> i already have dapper    and ubuntu-base has changed little from dapper to hardy    dapper is still supported...
<loicmarteau> Riddell, ping, there is a very little things than kubuntu can do with gtk apps in kde to make the visual effect rock
<loicmarteau> i just have installed gnome-control center and selected a theme in the appearance stuff
<loicmarteau> and now all my gtk apps are just fine in kde
<TheMaxzilla> So reinstalling su wouldn't work.
<loicmarteau> Riddell, why not selecting a theme by default ?????
<abed> hey guys
<abed> where do I find a list of channels available to join for the server I am on?
<loicmarteau> for kubuntu users
<_2> TheMaxzilla like i said i have already.   and more than once.   package that provides su is "login" btw
<joshuajtl> hi folks, looking for kickoff for hardy... any ideas? (latest kickoff?)
<_2> abed i would be sure to filter it.  but  /list   can list them all
<l3x> hello., i messed up: i deleted my first user and created another user, and now i cannot sudo. how do I fix this???
<abed> <_2> thanks for that!
<_2> i3x  reboot to recovery mode and add your new user to the adm group
<loicmarteau> for example with the glossy theme the result is very good
<l3x> _2: thank you
<loicmarteau> much better than with gtk-qt workaround stuff
<l3x> i am in the adm group
<_2> l3x if you don't want that user to be "root jr."   you could make a new admin user account    and su to that account when you need to admin the system
<l3x> i put myself into sudo group as well
<l3x> doesnt help :(
<l3x> _2: i want the new user to be sudo able
<_2> l3x being in sudo group is evil   it by passes the password prompt and makes the account not "root jr." but full root
<pavel_> Zdravím pánové potřebuju pomoct
<pavel_> prosím prosím :)
<l3x> _2: how do i make my new account able to sudo???
<l3x> pavel_: only english here
<nejode> l3x: you have to edit the sudoers file
<l3x> nejode: where is it?
<_2> l3x konsole command: groups | grep -w adm
<_2> what does it say ?
<rambo3> is there Xchat for kubuntu ?
<nejode> l3x: you have to use the visudo command
<rambo3> why does it use gnome themes?
<joshuajtl> anyone use kickoff menu??
<l3x> adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio video plugdev scanner lpadmin
<l3x> _2: adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio video plugdev scanner lpadmin
<_2> l3x konsole command: sudo echo "works" || echo "not working"
<_2> what does it say ?
<l3x> _2:
<l3x> [sudo] password for l3x:
<l3x> l3x is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<l3x> not working
<_2> l3x have you edited /etc/sudoers ?
<l3x> _2: i do not have the permissions
<l3x> i will reboot to edit it
<l3x> what to put?
<_2> no
<l3x> username?
<_2> l3x have you edited /etc/sudoers in time past?
<l3x> never
<_2> k
<nejode> l3x: you have to do it in recovery mode as root
<l3x> _2: thank you for helping me :)
<l3x> i guessed that
<l3x> so, i just add my username?
<_2> no
<_2> would you be still a minute
<jkyro> group "admin" might help
<l3x> _2: yes, sorry, i have to study, and want to fix this quick :(
<_2> jkyro have they switched from adm to admin for the root jr. group ?
<jkyro> seems so
<abed> <_2> where can I get a reliable list of up-to-date IRC servers?
<jkyro> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jkyro> from my sudoers, vanilla kubuntu
<jkyro> hardy
<_2> l3x see if you have read permission on the sudoers file     grep adm /etc/sudoers
<abed> I was hoping to find a group for liberated adults, which does not seem to be available on this server (Ubuntu)
<_2> jkyro ok i'll note that.
<l3x> permission denied :(
<l3x> _2: thank you very much for your help, i really have to go now, i will resolve this some other time
<_2> l3x  ok   reboot to recovery mode and add your new user account to the   admin group     usermod -G admin,adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,video,plugdev,scanner,lpadmin <new user name here>     ;init 2
<_2> couldn't wait just that long....     pfft
<jkyro> or just adduser <user> admin
<_2> ?
<jkyro> see adduser man page :)
<_2> i know what it does.   but that doesn't fix his account
<_2> it makes a new one
<jkyro> nope
<jkyro> If called with two non-option arguments, adduser will add an existing user to an existing group.
<jkyro> quote from the man page
<jkyro> has worked for me so far
<_2> hmmm yeah just tested it.     so i stand corrected.    thanks for the heads up
<_2> they have changed the adm to admin group though.   that makes no sense to me.
<_2> that would break some upgrades i would think
<Captain-Splendid> hi there
<_2> unless they have only renamed it.  what's the gid on admin ?
<jkyro> so it's been adm earlier?
<_2> yes
<Captain-Splendid> how big should my home partition be and how big should my root partition b?
<jkyro> 113
<jkyro> that was for _2 :)
<_2> adm:x:4:   wow
<_2> Captain-Splendid the ubuntu system needs about 4g to have sufficient room to breath.   i would normally sujest about 6g for / or more if you have plenty.  and home is never big enough
<Captain-Splendid> ha so 10 for both and 2 for swap should be good enough?
<_2> i suspect that 800T will be too small for home within a year or two
<_2> one can always find something to fill up home with
<_2> movies and the like
<_2> and yes 10g should be fine for / 2g for swap if you have less than 2g ram and wish to suspend/hybernate   else 2g swap is excessive
 * _2 has 0b swap
<jkyro> wow
<Captain-Splendid> i have 1gb ram
<_2> then 1.2g swap will let you hybernate   so more than that is probably a waste of disk space
<Captain-Splendid> perfect
<Captain-Splendid> thank you :)
<_2> jkyro i do run a tight ship though, i'm not propigating 0 swap.
<_2> Memory Used/Total Percent: 24/502 MB (4%)
<_2> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<Captain-Splendid> oh one more thing, home and root have to be ext3 correct?
<jkyro> I've got 16G for root, 13 of which is in use
<_2> jkyro but not a seperate home i suspect
<jkyro> yes
<_2> what do you have using 10g in / ?
<jkyro> around 200G, of which 70G free :)
<Captain-Splendid> and both home and root ahve to be primary right?
<Captain-Splendid> primary partition*
<jkyro> _2: scratchbox for maemo development
<_2> i have kubuntu xubuntu ubuntu -desktop's and lots of other things installed and using less than 8g total
<_2> jkyro ah   ok  several verts there ?
<_2> Captain-Splendid no   neither have to be primary
<jkyro> _2: it's about 1,5G in size
<_2> Captain-Splendid only thing you have to watch out for is that grub can read it's files from bios
<Captain-Splendid> oh i see
<_2> Captain-Splendid linux doesn't even require a partition.
<_2> i don't use them
<l3x> _2: the group for sudoers was adnim not adm. Tha\nk you very much, you've helped me ti find what was the problem :)
<_2> the installer (ubiquity) on the other hand does, as does grub.
<l3x> nejode: you were right, admin is the sudoers group. Thank you very very much :)
<l3x> have to go now and study, bbye good ppl of kubuntu \0
<Captain-Splendid> but in qtparted its asking whether i should set the swap to extended or primary
<Captain-Splendid> what should i set it to
 * _2 thinks about reposting what i3x missed when he left so quickly...     then desides to keep it to self
<_2> Captain-Splendid what ever you like
<_2> Captain-Splendid like i said linux doesn't care really
<Captain-Splendid> oh ok
<_2> i don't have any partitions  and i do have a swap file which i can activate if needed for photo editing and the likes
<_2> linux does not require a partition,   it does require a file system with permissions bits.    that's all.      and one can make that filesystem within a file on an ntfs partition   wubi  proves that.
<_2> one can make that filesystem on a raw hdd,   my installation proves that
<ttaylor62> hello all
 * abby87 is listening to I'll Cry Instead by The Beatles on A Hard Day's Night [UK] [Amarok]
<Captain-Splendid> thanks for all your help
<Captain-Splendid> now to install kubuntu
<Captain-Splendid> :)
<_2> Captain-Splendid welcome.
<_2> abby87 such scripts are not allowed to run here.   just fyi
<jkyro> wow, 700M of kernel modules
<_2> lol   i have 70m
 * jkyro is checking du /
<_2> du -sh /*
<jkyro> well, I've dist-upgraded from feisty
<jkyro> could use some cleanup I guess
<_2> i would think so.   i dist upgraded from hoary to dapper  but i do try to run a tight ship.
<saikyo78> hi -- i'm new and i hope this is the right place, but can i ask for help with wireless internet for ubuntu here?
<TheMaxzilla> #ubuntu might be better for ubuntu...
<_2> saikyo78 i can point at the wiki  that's all i can do.  but yes this is the right place
<abby87> saikyo78: welcome yes ofcourse u can ask that..but i guess ppl at #ubuntu might help u better
<_2> !wifi | saikyo78
<ubottu> saikyo78: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<saikyo78> got it! thank you so much
<saikyo78> oh wow and for that too great
<saikyo78> thank you guys
<rambo3> where are qt4 header files? What bundle do i have to install
<_2> qt4-dev   ?
<rambo3> no such thing
<_2> rambo3 normally    apt-cache search <name_here> | grep dev     will find it.
<rambo3> yeah i know that.
<rambo3> no it wont find it
<emilsedgh> !info search libqt
<ubottu> 'libqt' is not a valid distribution
<emilsedgh> hm
<emilsedgh> !info libqt
<ubottu> Package libqt does not exist in hardy
<emilsedgh> !info libqt4
<ubottu> Package libqt4 does not exist in hardy
<emilsedgh> ah
<emilsedgh> :P
<_2> well the kde4 channel is --> over there
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<rambo3> yeah maybe you should stop that . get some fresh air
<emilsedgh> rambo3: libqt4-dev
<emilsedgh> !info libqt4-dev
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4350 kB, installed size 22952 kB
<rambo3> i have that installed emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> rambo3: :P
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> hm
<rambo3> could it be linking
<_2> !info qt4-dev-tools
<ubottu> qt4-dev-tools (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 696 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<ttaylor62> Has anyone seen any issues with the ATI 4000 series cards?  Like the 4850?
<Captain-Splendid> uhoh
<Captain-Splendid> qtparted froze during the paartitioning
<Captain-Splendid> what should i do?
<rambo3> kill it
<Captain-Splendid> but its during the partitioning
<Captain-Splendid> will that screw soemthing up?
<_2> probably
<Captain-Splendid> hmm dont want that
<Captain-Splendid> i'll just let it run
<Captain-Splendid> and see what happens
<rambo3> if it stalls try using fdisk
<Captain-Splendid> can fdisk resize a ntfs parition
<Captain-Splendid> ?
<_2> Captain-Splendid i don't think fdisk does "resize"
<rambo3> Don't know it  should since gparted is just frontend for fdisk
<_2> gparted is a frontend for parted
<basy> Hi, when i shutdown comp. it freezed KDE and i have to switch and login to console CTRL+ALT+F1 and manualy kill -> "killall keytouchd-launch". Is there any logout script, where i can kill as root everithing what i need, plz?
<rambo3> _2, what ever
<_2> basy you could edit the first init script in that runlevel (0,6) and cause it to "killall5"  which "should work"   might be worth testing.
 * _2 has never been a big fan of "slow and stupid" shut down processes anyway
<basy> _2: in which dir is that script, plz?
<basy> is it in /etc/rc6.d ?
<aziz> is there a file in ~/.kde where the resolution and refresh rate is set? apparently Gnome is able to set 85Hz but KDE always resets to 60Hz :/
<_2> basy /etc/rc0.d
<jkyro> aren't the contents of /etc/rc0.d symnlinks to /etc/init.d?
<aziz> you can check with ls -l /etc/rc0.d
<momo_> hello
<momo_> HI, im having trouble viewing flash on youtube on ultimate edition x64 can u help me out?
<tim|bij-pa> hi all, can someone tell me which initscript creates the wlan0:avahi interface? i think it starts avahi-autoipd, but it's not avahi-daemon
<vnix> How to solve GDM (GNOME Display Manager) is not running
<momo_> HI, im having trouble viewing flash on youtube on ultimate edition x64 can u help me out?
<momo_> anyone?
<favro> !flash64 | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<vnix> Anyone?
<vnix> please
<favro> vnix: type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vnix> favro how to make it run?
<favro> vnix: hit enter
<vnix> It saying that it's not default one
<vnix> i want to set my GDM become the default display manager
<favro> vnix: are you in kubuntu now?
<vnix> ubuntu
<vnix> maybe k
<vnix> just need to change?
<favro> vnix: try   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_2> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm sto
<_2> p
<robotman5> hello
<Taggnostr> how can i mount a cd from the terminal?
<_2> mount <device> <mountpoint>
<_2> man mount       for details
<jkyro> mountpoint can be e.g. /media/cdrom
<Taggnostr> how can i know the device?
<jkyro> you can try first without the device, just mount /media/cdrom
<_2> just an fyi     man man ;man intro ;man less   if you don't know about the man command
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d62b0d1fd
<_2> that's one way   ^
<aziz> answer to my previous question: the file is called ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<basy> Hi, where are localized files for KDE? There is a bug in Slovak translation of KDE: in all context menu that i opened it displays "_show help: Pomocník" and I belive it should by only "Pomocník", any ideas, plz?
<TheMaxzilla> Ok, so I got my driver mounted and everything
<aziz> basy: that may be difficult to correct since the files are compiled
<Taggnostr> is there an easy way to change the video driver used by xorg.conf to a default one? i could edit the file but i don't know the name of the default
<TheMaxzilla> Now I ust need an applet to search for wireless signals, and connect to the netqwork.
<TheMaxzilla> *network
<PolitikerALT> Hello everybody, does anyone know if there is a way to let everyone just add some files to a directory (if possible, only of certain file types) but not deleting them?
<aziz> Taggnostr: i think it's vesa
<TheMaxzilla> I also need the applet to be able to connect to WPA encrpted networks.
<TheMaxzilla> Anyone know what a good one would be?
<matt__> i have an Acer labtop that had windows vista32bit...i need to get the dialup modem working, but Kubuntu can't find it....any help would be great
<Taggnostr> aziz, so i can replace the name of the driver with 'vesa', right?
<aziz> yes, or nv if you have an NVidia graphics card
<matt__> anyone here using dialup networking
<_2> matt unfortunately
<_2> but i have a modem   and you probably don't
<_2> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<matt__> i used to use the built in modem with vista
<matt__> Kubuntu cant find my modem
<_2> cause it's not a modem
<_2> it's a winmodem
<matt__> aw...
<matt__> i knpow the hardware part of the Agere HDA sound card
<emma> Do the w3codecs come with kubuntu-restricted-extras or can we also get those from medibuntu repositories?
<emma> or is there something special for kubuntu
<favro> emma: from medibuntu
<emma> favro - will the steps work the same for kubuntu as they do for ubuntu?
<favro> emma: yep :)
<emma> okay :)
<_2> medibuntu
<matt_> i need a static ip address, do i have to dump knetworkmanager?
<favro> matt__: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<matt__> which matt
<favro> the other matt_ ?
<matt__> thers 2 of us now
<matt_> thats what i do in debian, but something (knetworkmanager?) doesn't like it - sorry my internet did that
<Zanella_> vai da a bunda
<emma> is there an intrepid list in medibuntu yet?
<favro> emma: #ubuntu+1 will know
<favro> Bauldrick: you need to add lines for netmask adress etc
<Bauldrick> favro: i know all that, but when i restart networking theres nothing
<Bauldrick> this is with wpa ,s orry
<matt_modem> so i should probly go and buy a $30 USB modem
<favro> Bauldrick: k - that's all I do tho...ahhh - never done wireless stuff - sorry
<favro> matt_modem: does typing   kppp    in konsole get anything?
<matt_modem> ya the kppp dialoge comes up
<matt_modem> i have tryied a multitude of modem settings, but i keep ketting a message that says....
<matt_modem> "modem is busy"
<favro> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<mn> what is the difference between kubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix?
<favro> mn: kubuntu 8.04 has kde3
<mn> oh
<matt_modem> thanks...i'll give it a try...
<matt_modem> later
<JackWinter_> anyone know how i update the nvidia drivers on my hardy ?
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bauldrick> i just found wicd that seems to work better than knetworkmanager at any rate - for wpa & static ip
<JackWinter_> i can't find this menu System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ?
<jonathan_> hello!
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JackWinter_> sorry i found it, am playing the idiot today it seems :)  thanks
<JackWinter_> hmm, the nvidia instructions seem to be for enabling the restricted drivers not updating them ?
<Doc629> !desktop image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop image
<mn> >	i have been told that for ubuntu security patches are often installed on machines by remote hackers (unbeknown to the owner of the machine). Is this true?
<Memory_Moron> I'd go with .. no.
<DefID> never heard of that
<Memory_Moron> Let me hack into your insecure machine and fix you up... Seems counter productive to me!
<favro> JackWinter_: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<morgan> hi all
<mn> hello
<morgan> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 and now it cant detect my cd/r drive?
<morgan> is it something I did or need to do?
<JackWinter_> favro: hmm, this looks quite cumbersome...  think i will do some more research and meditate on wether i really need to before going down that road :)  was hoping to get rid of some oddities in compiz...
<mn> idk
<favro> JackWinter_: I stick to what is supported myself :)
<othellix> hi there
<othellix> ?
<othellix> pls help
<othellix> c++ compiler in linux
<rickest> ask your question
<othellix> c++ compiler in linux?
<mn> kubuntu?
<mn> in kubuntu?
<othellix> iyes
<favro> !ajunta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ajunta
<morgan> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 and now it cant detect my cd/r drive?
<morgan> is it something I did or need to do?
<morgan> please help
<rickest> morgan: how to you know it doesn't detect it?  you put a CD in, nothing happens?
<mn> othellix, go to the add/remove and then development. should be able to find something there
<morgan> yes
<othellix> danke
<morgan> I looked in 3kb? cd burning software and it doesnt detect the drive
<morgan> "cd burner: none    dvd drive: none"
<bdizzle> hi, I'm missing several plugins for firefox, but I'm not sure where to find them
<morgan> I look in devices through Dolphin and all that is listed is my hard drive
<bdizzle> I'm missing Java JRE, Adobe Shockwave Player, Quicktime, and PDF plugins
<morgan> it cant be broke I just installed linux and have burned many disks on previous version of linux
<morgan> but why cant it detect it?
<rickest> morgan: weird, sorry it's beyond me
<morgan> hmmm, thank you
<mefisto__> can anyone recommend a replacement for ms publisher? scribus or openoffice draw? which is an easier transition for a publisher user? (I'm trying to wean someone off it)
<mefisto__> othellix: did you find the compiler?
<othellix> yes but i need to learn linux
<othellix> comands
<othellix> i need documentation
<othellix> ark dont open my rar arhiv
<othellix> i need a program for that
<othellix> ?
<rickest> unrar
<othellix> ??????????
<othellix> un rar
<othellix> i have a windows rar arhiv
<othellix> amd is a iso file there
<othellix> i need the iso file to burn i need help
<ShockWave-Eterna> Gah, too many taken nicks
<mefisto__> othellix: sudo apt-get install unrar
<othellix> i dont understend
<othellix> sudo apt-get install unrar
<othellix> i need to unrar in a cosole
<Nalleman> hi, i would like to change the top (root) directory for pictures in Kphotoalbum. Anyone knows how to?
<Nalleman> hi, i would like to change the top (root) directory for pictures in Kphotoalbum. Anyone knows how to?
<aidy> hi
<aidy> how do i get suspend to disk in kde 4.1?
<mn> what is a good IDE for C++ in linux in either GNOME or KDE?
<crweb> mn i like kate
<crweb> have to turn on the C++/C plugins though
<mn> how you do that?
<vilhelm> hello i have a small problem .. i dont have any x buttons in every page corner
<crweb> its in the config under plugins i believe
<mn> of kate?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> how to change the monito-frame-rate in KDE4.1?
<mn> hello ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> monitor
<mn> i have no idea
<ubuntu_> :/
<ubuntu_> otherwise KDE4.1 will be un-usable for me :(
<mn> i don't even know how to do that in windows (my "native" OS)
<genius987> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<mn> does kubuntu come with openoffice.org?
<Flare183> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Flare183> mn: no
<genius987> hello flare
<Flare183> hey everyone
<genius987> welcome
<Flare183> Nah I've been here
<Flare183> For long while
<mn> does ubuntu?
<Flare183> Anyone need help?
<ShockWaveEternal> Me
<Flare183> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> Ask away
 * Flare183 has used both Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<ShockWaveEternal> Do you know how to change the no. of desktops in compiz for the rotating cube?
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: yes
<ShockWaveEternal> This is in KDE
<ShockWaveEternal> Because in mine, the option to change is greyed out
<Flare183> uh weird
<ShockWaveEternal> lol, I know
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: That means that either compiz is not running or your Graphics card can'
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: That means that either compiz is not running or your Graphics card can't handle it*
<ShockWaveEternal> Well, it should be able to copy with it, it can usually run Quake3 for windows at full fps
<Flare183> !hi | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kristian_> hi
<kristian_> hi Flare183
<Flare183> Hello kristian_
<kristian_> hi ubottu
<genius987> hi friends
<ShockWaveEternal> And it is running, only problem is, it's basically a flat cube, two sides
<kristian_> how are you
 * Flare183 is Ubuntu Op Helper
<Flare183> good here
<Flare183> brb
<genius987> i am sicily
<kristian_> ah ok
<kristian_> oh ok
<genius987> you?
<genius987> how are you kristian?
<kristian_> me good just arrive home from lug
 * Flare183 is back
<kristian_> i am from germany
<genius987> good
 * Flare183 = USA
<Flare183> !hi | tahir
<ubottu> tahir: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genius987> i love usa
<Flare183> Yeah i know right?
<kristian_> yes never talked here channel
<kristian_> i been usa
<ShockWaveEternal> Flare183: It really. really. helps if I actually set the no of desktops in KDesktop
<kristian_> like people friendly i know an d nice beaches
<the7thmagus> I just received a new nvidia-glx-envy driver update in the update manager. is this possibly a fix to the crappy nvidia Plasma support?
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: Yeah I know
<ShockWaveEternal> Wow, it still doesn't work
<ShockWaveEternal> One sec
<Flare183> ...whacky
<Flare183> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Flare183> hehe
<ShockWaveEternal> I didn't click Apply >_>
<Flare183> oh wow
<kristian_> oh ok sorry ist support chanel
<Flare183> kristian_: But you can do this:
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ShockWaveEternal> Oh, that's strange, I click Apply, then close KDesktop, then open it again and it's reset to 1 desktop
<Flare183> Compiz and the KDesktop don't really get along
<ShockWaveEternal> lol
<ShockWaveEternal> Is there any way to override kdesktop's settings?
<aidy> how do i get suspend to disk in kde 4.1? (there's only shutdown/restart in the 'leave' section of the menu
<Flare183> yeah bye removing the KPager off of the taskbar
<Flare183> !kde4 | aidy
<ubottu> aidy: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<vilhelm> Flare183 compiz and KDE does get along
<ShockWaveEternal> What does the icon look like for kpager?
<Flare183> vilhelm: Yeah well I did on my but the KPager didn't
<ShockWaveEternal> Because it's nowhere to be seen
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: looks like this: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:2QrLuR63l-qa7M:http://www.kde.org/history/pics/kpager.png
<florian> Hi! Is it possible in amarok to search shoutcast-streams? Like in winamp?
<ShockWaveEternal> Oo, it's OK
<ShockWaveEternal> I got it by right clicking
<vilhelm> flare you mean you couldnt add more than 2 pagers?
<ShockWaveEternal> Argh, still doesn't workk, gimme a sec
<florian> something like choosing "Trance" and then sort for bitrate or search for a channel playing tunnel trance force etc.?
<ShockWaveEternal> I'm going to look around
<Flare183> vilhelm: No it would mess up, I would tell it to goto a desktop that was bigger than compiz had set and it would flip too many times
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: kk
<vilhelm> Flare Ok
<Flare183> Yeah....
<ShockWaveEternal> Oh, is this possible:
<vilhelm> then i'm lucky cuz mine works fine
<ShockWaveEternal> I change it in KDesktop, then close KDesktop, but Compiz is still set to one and it changes it back?
<Flare183> ShockWaveEternal: Yeap
<ShockWaveEternal> Agh, one sec
<ShockWaveEternal> lol
<Flare183> +part
<Flare183> oops sry about that
<ShockWaveEternal> Well, that wasn't it
<Flare183> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ShockWaveEternal> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * ShockWaveEternal goes to channel
<Flare183> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Flare183> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Flare183> brb
<Flare183> I'm back
<vilhelm> can anyone help me with this problem? I dont know why I dont have any  "x" buttons in every page corner :(
<mefisto__> vilhelm: just the x button is missing?
<ShockWaveEternal> Finally, it's working completely
<dwidmann> vilhelm: is the whole titlebar mising, or just the X?
<vilhelm> only the x and -
<ShockWaveEternal> Do you use kde?
<vilhelm> yes i use KDE
<ShockWaveEternal> Hmm, if you have emerald installed, check your current theme
<ShockWaveEternal> brb
<genius987> goodbye friends
<waltercool> hi there... im trying to mount a FAT pendrive, but kde4.1 try to mount it like CDROM... and fails
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Where can I see the plans for the next Kubuntu release?
<mefisto__> www.kubuntu.org
<othellix> help
<othellix> i dont have aq compiler
<mefisto__> othellix: what happened? we just installed g++
<othellix> yes
<othellix> i have
<othellix> sorry
<othellix> firt i will read and then i will do
<othellix> bye all tomorrow to work
<othellix> :((
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<mefisto__> can anyone recommend a replacement for ms publisher? scribus or openoffice draw? which is an easier transition for a publisher user? (I'm trying to wean someone off publisher)
#kubuntu 2008-08-14
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__:
<ActionParsnip> http://www.osalt.com/publisher
<mefisto__> I've seen that
<mefisto__> I've never used publisher, don't know which is most similar, scribus or openoffice draw
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: why do you want it if you dont use it?
<chris_> window$ $uck$
<mortici> yes we know......
<Alex135> did you really need to tel us that? hehe
<mortici> lol Alex135
<ActionParsnip> chris_: it has its advantages
<Alex135> tell*
<mortici> anyone familiar with w3m?
<ActionParsnip> !w3m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3m
<ActionParsnip> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-5.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1064 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<mortici> yes yes i know :)
<mortici> i was just wondering how do i get it to display images :D
<Alex135> i have never heard of it....
<mortici> i run it with w3m -v -cookie image <url> but fails to load images....
<ActionParsnip> mortici: http://osdir.com/ml/emacs.w3m/2002-06/msg00056.html
<chris_> juventus fc fuck
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: I don't want publisher. I want to recommend a publisher user to switch to scribus or openoffice draw, but don't know which is most like publisher
<mortici> ActionParsnip: thank you good sir
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: as you can see there are many. id let them try which they like and choose from there
<ActionParsnip> mortici: np man
<Alex135> mortici: no need to be so polite, we arn't that strict here, hehe
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: its a personal choice which you prfer
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: ms publisher might run through wine / cedega / crossover
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: MS office crossover might do it
<mefisto__> NO to publisher!!!
<vilhelm> hello! I have an NTFS disk that I have music on but everytime I login and out my music players says that it cant find my mp3 files:( any solutions ?
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: if it runs through wine its cheaper
<ActionParsnip> vilhelm: have you mounted it?
<Alex135> lol
<vilhelm> I'm new to linux so i dont really know but i can always see the disk
<mefisto__> I want something as close to publisher as possible, an easy transition
<ActionParsnip> vilhelm: ok run sudo fdisk -l in konsole
<vilhelm> ActionParsnip ok
<ActionParsnip> what is the name of the partition
<ActionParsnip> should be something like /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<Alex135> vilhelm: a nother option is that your music player doesn't know where to look, what are you useing, Amarok?
<vilhelm> yes i am using amarok
<Alex135> vilhelm: were you able to listen to your music before on it?
<vilhelm> i am still able to listen to the music after i have entered the disk
<Alex135> but it doesn't show up automatically on amarok?
<mefisto__> vilhelm: this will tell you what the partition is called: sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<vilhelm> dev/sda6
<mefisto__> vilhelm: cat /etc/fstab
<mortici> still no luck with images
<mortici> but meh
<mefisto__> is there a line with /dev/sda6 in it?
<mortici> ill be satisfied with irssi for now ;D
<vilhelm> mefisto yes
<mefisto__> vilhelm: what is that line?
<Alex135> vilhelm: is it that you want amarok to list your music automaticly? because if you can already listen to it and know how to get into the disk then its just a configuration in amarok that needs to happen.
<ActionParsnip> vilhelm: id put the disk ni fstab so its automounted
<vilhelm> Alex135 i can listen to the music easily on the disk but my amarok usually does not recognize the file locations directly after login in to Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vilhelm: can you paste you /etc/fstab please
<vilhelm> Action yes i thought about that
<ActionParsnip> !paste vilhelm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste vilhelm
<ActionParsnip> !paste | vilhelm
<ubottu> vilhelm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emma> Which kubuntu application can open this stream -- http://lightningstream.surfernetwork.com/Media/player/scripts/player.aspx?call=ktrs
<Alex135> you guys, he just wants amarok to automatically load his music... he just needs to set where the drive is located
<Alex135> emma: kaffien
<emma> Is that like the kubuntu version of totem?
<emma> Alex135: were you able to open it?
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: if the drive was automounted he could point he amarok to the disk to add to his library#
<Alex135> emma: ya i just did it
<Alex135> actionparsnip: i dont think he knows how to do that....
<emma> You hear drums and them saying 'KTRS' ?
<Alex135> emma: well i heard something about a skate park
<vilhelm> well then i shall automount it
<emma> Alex135: are you still listening?
<Alex135> emma: i will be in a sec
<emma> There was nothing in there about a skate park.
<Alex135> emma: music.... drums and a guitar
<vilhelm> now i have automounted it
<Alex135> emma: oh wait...
<emma> Did you hear them?
<Alex135> emma: ya its the KTRS thing
<Alex135> yes
<emma> Okay thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: thats why we're here
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: well im just saying i think your going about it the hard way, he already knows how to mount the drive i think
<Alex135> emma: i also have my programs customized with codecs though
<Alex135> emma so im not really 100% sure if it will work perfectly for you
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: if its automouned it'll be consistant every time
<emma> Alex135: I see. I'm going to try installing kaffine
<emma> kaffien that is.
<vilhelm> it's automounted already
<vilhelm> guess it works now :)
<vilhelm> thx anyway lads :)
<emma> Alex135: I have the w32codecs but Amarok did not open it.
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: he just double clicks on the mp3's then re-selects them from the play list when he wants to play it, he never hade a library of music that amarok had made
<Alex135> emma: erm.... ok you have mplayer installed?
<mefisto__> emma: amarok is not very good at playing streams
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: sounds like he has a library of music :)
<emma> No I don't have mplayer installed yet either. I guess I'll get that too.
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: but amarok isn't configured to know where it is, thats what he is wanting to find out how to make it work....
<mefisto__> emma: you should have kaffeine already if you have installed kubuntu
<Alex135> emma: install that and ill explain how to make the changes you need to make it all run
<Alex135> emma: is that a Real Media stream?
<emma> mefisto__: well I have Kubuntu Intrepid actually.
<mefisto__> Alex135: aspx stream
<emma> Alex - I think it's aspx
<Alex135> emma: do you have the medibuntu repos installed?
<emma> Alex135, no there are none for Intrepid yet, but I'm not here to make a fuss about that. I installed the w32codecs by hand.
<Alex135> eema: what do you mean there are non, no repos? or no codecs
<emma> There is no medibuntu repo for Intrepid that I'm aware of.
<emma> I don't know if it is okay to add the medibuntu hardy repo to the sources.list in Intrepid or not.
<Alex135> 1 sec
<Alex135> ooh
<Alex135> hmmm
<Alex135> you can try it... if all else fails you can alwase remove it later
<tsuna27> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mefisto__> emma: it seems there is medibuntu for intrepid: http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/
<emma> ahh
<emma> okies..
<tsuna27> how do i change my login screen
<tsuna27> and does it matter that i am using compiz
<vilhelm> kcontrol
<tsuna27> where can i find that
<Alex135> emma: alright ill tell you how to add the repos for the intrapid version in
<mefisto__> tsuna27: kde3?
<Alex135> just give me a sec to figure it out myself :P
<tsuna27> kde4.1
<mefisto__> emma: add this to /etc/apt/sources.list : deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free
<Alex135> mefisto__: and i just did the work to figure it out... :P
<mefisto__> sorry Alex135 :)
<pulaski> hello Does anyone know how to install the gasp package?
<ActionParsnip> !gas[
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gas[
<ActionParsnip> !gasp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gasp
<ActionParsnip> !info gasp
<ubottu> Package gasp does not exist in hardy
<Alex135> hehehe
<Alex135> emma: you still there?
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: what is gasp?
<pulaski> ubuntulog:  hmmm I just had to reinstall hardy and I was abled to get the gasp-package via apt-get.  Has it be deprecated or something?
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: ive never heard of it
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: whats it do?
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: it is the Graphics API for students of python
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/gasp
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: try sudo apt-get install python-gasp
<Alex135_> ActionParsnip: that wont work
<Alex135_> ActionParsnip: there is no package related to gasp in the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> Alex135_: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/projects/gasp/
<ActionParsnip> Alex135_: you may need to add a repo
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install python-gasp sudo apt-get install python-gasp-lessons
<Alex135_> ActionParsnip: ah, thats why.... nvm...
<ActionParsnip> here are the repos
<ActionParsnip> http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/archive/
<ActionParsnip> amazing what a little wesearching churns up :D
<Nutzebahn> Hello, when I try to install kde4 in Synaptic, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d676fdaaa Help?
<pulaski> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> ?
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: I found I need to add a repository, check it out: http://openbookproject.net/thinkCSpy/app_a.xhtml#auto1
<ActionParsnip> Nutzebahn: id run sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<emma> Alex135: I just got back. I was trying to see about a medibuntu repo for Intrepid. I think there is not yet a line to put into your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: yep that looks fine
<Alex135> emma: 1 sec and ill be back with the info you need
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<emma> cool thanks.
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: paste the repo line at the bottom of the file. add a carridge return at the end of the line
<Alex135> emma: ok, 1 sec
<Alex135> emma: ok type: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mefisto__> kdesu, not sudo
<Alex135> fine, kdesu kate /etc/apt.sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<emma> okay.
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: kdesu is for gui apps like kate, sudo is for cli pps only
<Alex135> now... past this postpin contents into it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/37277/
<ActionParsnip> sudo doesnt set up the gui environment properly
<emma> Alex135: shouldn't that period after apt, be a / ?
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: I did that and tried to install again and ap-get still returned "Couldn't find package python-gasp,
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: ya, i have had inconsistent results with it but a lot of the time i can get it to work with sudo and
<Alex135> emma, yes
<emma> okay let me type it. one second.
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: did you add the repo?
<emma> Alex135: okay what shall we put into this file?
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: Yes I added the repo, let me read some more.  ubottu told me its not available on hardy heron
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: you may have to compile dude
<Alex135> emma: go here and copy it into there   http://paste.ubuntu.com/37277/plain/
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: This is strange, I got it on my previous intall of hardy, Let me lookaround some more or like you said find the source file.
<Alex135> emma: did you do that?
<emmy> Hey Alex135 this is me on the computer I'm actually working on here.
<emmy> Alex135: could you repost that paste once more?
<Alex135> emmy: ah ok, 1 sec
<Alex135> emmy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37277/plain/
<Alex135> emmy: ready?
<emmy> yes saved now.
<Alex135> ok, now run this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<mefisto__> intrepid must be really slow
<Alex135> indeed....
<emmy> done
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: Got it.  I had to reload the updated sources.list, Thanks for your help!
<_2> well i have managed to move the problem form su to the package manager.  dpkg is hung up. with this loop now. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d308f1395
<emmy> Alex135: did it.
<Alex135> emmy: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<joshuajtl> does anyone use kickoff? looking for a latest package...
<Alex135> emmy: are you on i386 or amd64
<ActionParsnip> pulaski: its cool man, always run sudo apt-get update after updating sources.lst
<joshuajtl> tried using alien on the suse package but it failed unpacking the rpm
<emmy> Alex135: did it.
<votaguz> hi all, anybody know how i can mute the "Bip" when i do a error in xterm or Konsole ?
<Alex135> emmy: are you on i386 or amd64
<emmy> i386
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: cya
<ActionParsnip> votaguz: http://osdir.com/ml/linux.debian.user.kde/2002-10/msg00249.html
<draik> Hello all
<_2> votaguz i used to know.  there is a command ....  let me look
<Alex135> emmy: ok, run whats in this paste  http://paste.ubuntu.com/37280/plain/
<votaguz> ok _2 Thanks ... :)
<emmy> I'm having another strange problem right now, which is the reason that it seemd I was going slow...
<draik> Is anyone here having issues loading Firefox 3.0.1? It takes about 3 minutes or so to load up and then freezes before finishing the final load of my homepage; google.com
<emmy> when I click on that link it launches openoffice.org
<Alex135> emmy: probably a bug with intrepid
<emmy> I'll file a bug then.
<emmy> just one moment while I paste it to the browser.
<_2> votaguz within xorg ?       xset -b
<joshuajtl> anyone?? kickoff?
<votaguz> nice man _2 THANKS!!! :D
<_2> votaguz this is the one i was looking for   but you don't want it.      setterm -blength 0     for console tty's
<emmy> Alex135:  Did it
<_2> votaguz welcome
<Alex135> emmy: now do sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<emmy> I already have those.
<Alex135> emmy: did it update them?
<_2> votaguz note +b turns that back on.
<Alex135> emmy: when we added the repo
<votaguz> ok _2 :)
<emmy> will it hurt anything if I go ahead and do install w32codecs if I already have them?
<Alex135> emmy: no
<_2> votaguz also konsole has it's own setting in the preferances
<emmy> okay i'll do it then.
<_2> votaguz if you use konsole/yakuake
<Alex135> emmy: if you already have packages it will either try and update them, or if they are up to date just tell you that they are up to date and stop the process
<emmy> i installed them previoiusly by finding the package on debian site, and then doing dpkg -i w32codecs_blahblah.deb
<Alex135> emmy: k
<Alex135> emmy: what did it say
<Alex135> emmy: adept
<emmy> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<emmy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 28 not upgraded.
<Alex135> emmy: ok, now do: sudo apt-get install mplayer gmplayer
<emmy> gmplayer?
<emmy> what's that going to do?
<Alex135> emmy: ya just do it, were gonna mess with some configurations with xien
<emmy> Will this still be Kubuntu?
<Alex135> xine*
<Alex135> oh wait
<Alex135> dont do that
<Alex135> nvm
<Alex135> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> kmplayer
<Alex135> emmy: dont do it... i forgot that you dont have both.
<Alex135> emmy: ya, do Kmplayer
<emmy> I have just Kubuntu.
<emmy> Okay.
<Alex135> emmy: sudo apt-get install mplayer kmplayer
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: mplayer is a dependancy of kmplayer
 * _2 tolerates #  setterm -bfreq 440 ;setterm -blength 300
<emmy> Okay
<emmy> I already had mpayer anyway. Not a problem.
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: ya i know, small problem on my part
<Alex135> emmy: ok, 1 sec
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: kickoff is the suse menu, right?
<Nutzebahn> Is Ubuntu 8.0.4 much better than 7.10?
<emmy> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Alex135> emmy: dang, i was gonna configure xine with gmplayer because it can configure it more but i forgot your not in gnome
<emmy> No problem :)
<Alex135> emmy: try doing your stream again in kaffien and see if it works
<emmy> maybe with all these dependencies from medibuntu something can play it now.
<Alex135> emmy: if all else fails i have another method
<emmy> could you do me a favor and paste the link to the stream?
<Alex135> emmy: erm... ill try, 1 sec
<emmy> (see im on a different computer here)
<emmy> than the one I sent the link on.
<Alex135> http://lightningstream.surfernetwork.com/Media/player/scripts/player.aspx?call=ktrs
<Nutzebahn> Is it better to use Synaptic or the terminal to install kde 4?
<Githzerai> Nutzebahn: anyway
<Alex135> nutzbehan: i think it would be better to not install KDE 4 either way
<emmy> Thanks. Xine is playing it.
<Alex135> emmy: really?
<Alex135> emmy: cool
<Alex135> emmy: i didn't think it would work without the last step
<emmy> Yeah I just needed the link to click on.
<Alex135> emmy: looks like your codecs were messed up
<emmy> could be. Not sure how.
<Alex135> emmy: or they wern't the ones needed to play the stream so it added what was needed
<Nutzebahn> Why?
<emmy> may have been missing some more modern dll
<Alex135> emmy: possibly
<Alex135> emmy: anyway, i would have set it up so you could watch rmvb files but without gmplayer i dont know how to do it :P
<Alex135> emmy: anyway, glad i could help with your stream
<Alex135> emmy: i am not sure what the other custom effects are with the rmvb files so it could have made other things play, which was why i was setting it up as a precaution
<emmy> Yes thanks very much for the help. How did you know what to add to the medibuntu.list ?
<Alex135> emmy: ill send you the URLS from what i put together
<emmy> okay
<Alex135> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu               http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/intrepid/            http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list
<Alex135> emmy: i had to customize it x.x was a bit of a pain
<Alex135> emmy: but i used the combination of those 3 to figure it out
<Alex135> emmy: im glad sometimes that i dont develop ubuntu and just help out in the IRC support section, hehe
<emmy> cool. I saw the first of those links and found it was not so simple as replacing hardy with intrepid.
<Alex135> emmy: ya
<emmy> i imagine eventually or ultimatlely it will be.
<mefisto__> umm, you did replace hardy with intrepid
<Alex135> emmy: well it was actually quite similer, look at these 2 links
<Alex135> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37277/plain/
<Alex135> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list
<Alex135> look at the small difference
<Alex135> you will understand what i did
<emmy> mefisto__: i'm talking about the first link, and replacing the word hardy with the word intrepid in the instructions for getting the medibuntu repo.
<Alex135> mefisto__: he is talking about htis link    http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list
<Alex135> the link itself
<Alex135> not the contents
<Alex135> emmy: you see what i did?
<emmy> yep that did it
<emmy> sorry it's hard to click on all these links quickly with this laptop and some of them being launched by openoffice.org
<Alex135> emmy: funny thing was i never knew how it all worked untill after i helped you get it working, so i guess we both learned something, hehe
<Alex135> emmy: hehe
<emmy> :)
<Alex135> emmy: btw, why did you decide to you intrepid?
<Alex135> use*
<emmy> so that I can find problems and report them to knowledgeable people while there's still time to fix them.
<Alex135> emmy: ah
<emmy> but as it turns out, it is much better than Hardy or my gnome ubuntu desktop ever was.
<emmy> with kubuntu you have the option of kde4 but that's very very very buggy. Kubuntu Intrepid comes with kde4 and it's all just very beautiful.
<Alex135> emmy: erm, they just recently came out with KDE4.1 so thats why its a bit better... kde4 is a bit more polished
<mefisto__> emmy: are you using konversation?
<joshuajtl> mefisto__: yes suse menu
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: have you tried tastymenu? it's quite similar
<emmy> Yes I'm using conversation right now.
<mefisto__> emmy: unless konversation has changed in intrepid, you can choose which browser will open links, so it won't try opening them in openoffice
<joshuajtl> mefisto__: just installed it, it's supported so I'll just stick with it
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: more configureable than kickoff too
<joshuajtl> mefisto__:  it looks better as far as useability, but not looks
<emmy> oh?
<mefisto__> true
<joshuajtl> wish i could show both recently used, and favourites
<mefisto__> emmy: in konversation settings, behaviour, general, miscellaneous section, tick "use custom web browser" and put in konqueror '%u' or firefox '%u' or whichever browser you use
<emmy> mefisto__: ahh that might do it.
<mortici> irssi for the win :D
<emmy> i typically use irssi but i thought since i've just switched to Kubuntu, perhaps I can make myself acquainted with these varioius KDE apps.
<joshuajtl> anyone know if its possible to have both favourittes and recently used apps in tastymenu?
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: you mean both visible at the same time?
<joshuajtl> mefisto__: yeah
<mortici> can some one do mortici: hi
<joshuajtl> mortici: hi
<mortici> thank you
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: don't think you can do that
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: but you could edit the kmenu and put your favourite apps in the main "root" section (that is, not in a submenu)
<mortici> Hostname: SuperNova - OS: Linux 2.6.24-19-generic/i686 - CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 (3200.024 MHz) - Processes: 131 - Uptime: 2h 8m - Load Average: 0.65 - Memory Usage: 305.04MB/2026.70MB (15.05%) - Disk Usage: 255.60GB/101.12GB (252.78%)
<mortici> whoops
<mortici> sorry!
<joshuajtl> ahh ok thx
<emmy> the kubuntu community seems to be kinder and more welcoming.
<strixvarius> System tray volume problem: I installed libsdl1.2debian-all which seemed to remove libsdl1.2debian-alsa, so I put alsa back but now my tray volume applet has disappeared. Any suggestions as to how I can easily recover default behavior?
<mortici> run kmix
<strixvarius> damn that's exactly it. thanks! How can I get it to do that on startup again though?
<mortici> strixvarius: if your in KDE 4.1 hit alt+f2 and type kmix
<mortici> it will automatically do it :)
<mortici> but you can verify by right clicking it
<strixvarius> mortici, thanks!
<mortici> strixvarius: your very welcome :D
<bobyada_> When I launch ubuntu hardy it locks up and doesn't have title bars. I load terminal and do sudo compiz and that seems to fix it for that particular boot. So there is a problem with compiz.
<mortici> bobyada_: alt + f2 and then compiz --replace
<strixvarius> bobyada_: It sounds like no WM is loading by default, maybe?
<mortici> and emerald --replace
<mortici> make sure both all of compiz and emerald are installed
<mortici> and yes strixvarius no WM is loading :)
<strixvarius> mortici: Do you have any experience with audio in VMware under Kubuntu? The guys in #vmware aren't very talkative and that's why I've been monkeying with my audio settings.
<mortici> strixvarius: i actually use virtualbox
<mortici> strixvarius: works out of the box for me :/
<kevin_> hello all, I have a message "You have 1  broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it..... How do I use a broken filter, what should I do? can anyone help? thanks
<strixvarius> mortici: Thanks - if their images are compatible I'll just switch over
<mortici> strixvarius: .vdi
<mortici> install and setup took me less than 45 mins to get everything working
<Efreak> whoa, thats a lot of people
<mortici> i wasn't part of the usbfs group so 15 mins were spent trying to figure out why my usb devices weren't working lol
<strixvarius> mortici: Awesome, that's what I'll do then. Only worry is... where on earth do I have my Windows XP CD?!? ;)
<mortici> :) i looked for mine too, and i stumbled across one on the this crazy thing called the internet :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> condoning piracy = bad
<mortici> im not condoning it
<mortici> im just saying
<Daisuke_Laptop> just saying that *if* you already have an oem license that isn't being used, you might be able to take a boat to a particular bay to get replacement media?
<mortici> i have 2 oem licenses
<Daisuke_Laptop> right, so in that case you would be okay
<mortici> quite, yes
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to locate a broken package using a filter, I would really like some   help?
<Daisuke_Laptop> just verifying that we're both taking about a perfectly legal situation in which acquiring replacement media via a sudden deluge of water would be a legal and appropriate thing to do
<mortici> kevin_: why not use adept_manager and search for it?
<strixvarius> How can I find more information about what's wrong in Adept when it says "BREAK!!! (Install)"
<strixvarius> After I try to install a package. "It would break other packages," but I don't know where to find out which ones or how I can fix it
<mortici> Daisuke_Laptop: agreed
<mortici> strixvarius: im not sure i ever came across that
<kevin_> I have seen 'break other packages' and I usually ignore it, I cannot see how it has affected my system, so I ignore it and just carry on
<strixvarius> mortici: It gives me that when I try to install virtualbox (from the meta package: virtualbox-ose-modules-generic)
<strixvarius> mortici: maybe I'll just download it from the web and compile it
<mortici> strixvarius: dl the closed source binary
<strixvarius> mortici: cool thx
<mortici> strixvarius: a single deb to install everything plus it has usb support
<internet_> Siema ALL
<emmy> is there any application like aport for reporting bugs on kubuntu
<emmy> ?
<internet_> co ?
<emmy> mowisz polski?
<bob_> anybody know how to get the GDM back after installing kde-desktop
<bob_> is anyone out there?
<bob_> anyone????
<bob_> someone???
<bob_> I mus be alone
<mortici> bob_: lots of people here...
<bob_> scary
<bob_> yeah I know
<bob_> just lookin for a response
<mortici> bob_: have you GIS switch kdm to gdm kubuntu?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a bit of trouble getting a USB external HDD to work
<bob_> GIS?
<Colonel_Panic> It's a 250 GB Seagate
<Colonel_Panic> in a USB 2 enclosure
<Colonel_Panic> Kubuntu doesn't seem to see it
<mortici> bob_: Google Internet Search
<mortici> better yet try this
<mortici> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: try a different USB port?
<bob_> did u have it hooked up to a windows pc?
<Colonel_Panic> I have
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried the ports on the front and back
<bob_> ok thanks
<bob_> I will try
<Colonel_Panic> what's more, my laptop dpesn't se it either
<mortici> bob_: your welcome
<Colonel_Panic> It's not formatted, afaik
<mortici> bob_: be sure to select gdm :P
<markus_uw> i was gonna have him change his /etc/X11/default-display-manager file
<bob_> did u try to hook it up to windows based pc?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> Don't have on atm
<bob_> got it mrtici
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: okay, unplug it from the USB, plug it back in, and then pastebin the output of "cat /var/log/syslog | tail - 100"
<Colonel_Panic> *one*
<Colonel_Panic> ok one sec
<mortici> Colonel_Panic: what dwidmann said :)
<bob_> mortici still there?
<mortici> bob_: quite yes
<Colonel_Panic> http://pastebin.com/m1da42ef
<bob_> I have a wierd problem with trying ti type a the letter "t" in caps using the shift key
<bob_> it only happens in gnome not in kde
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: did you forget the "-" on the tail command?
<Colonel_Panic> one sec
<mortici> bob_: what happens?
<strixvarius> ok this is freaking me out: http://pastebin.com/d49a8a13b
<strixvarius> I guess I should summarize (http://pastebin.com/d49a8a13b) can't add myself to a group
<Colonel_Panic> nope
<bob_> nothing and it doesnt matter what app I try to type in
<dwidmann> at any rate, Colonel_Panic, pastebin the last 100 of the /var/log/dmesg also
<Colonel_Panic> cat /var/log/syslog | tail - 100
<bob_> any suggestions?
<markus_uw> ya, the dmesg is probably more useful
<Colonel_Panic> here check this out: http://pastebin.com/m6e91bfff
<mortici> bob_: so you can type a capital T?
<mortici> whilst pressing SHIFT + T
<mortici> but CAPS LOCK + t works fine?
<bob_> yes
<mortici> sounds like it might be a shortcut issue
<mortici> check your keyboard global shortcuts
<dwidmann> ah, there's the goods
<bob_> too clear it up. Once again Shift+t nothing CAPS lock capital t
<Daisuke_Laptop> then your shift is bound to something else?
<bob_> I checked the keyboard settings and binded keys but it all looks right
<Daisuke_Laptop> nevermind then :\
<Colonel_Panic> did you guys see that?
<Colonel_Panic> dwidmann: did you see that?
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: yews
<dwidmann> **yes
<Colonel_Panic> I don't quite understand what those log entries mean
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: what does "sudo parted /dev/sdb print" say? Does the device have a partition table to speak of or is the whole thing formatted with the file system
<bob_> hey if I switch into gnome session can I bring this Konverstion with me?
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: I think they mean that it's picking it up as sdb
<Colonel_Panic> far as I know, it's not formatted at all
<dwidmann> bob_: Probably not, you'll probably have to close it, and fire up a new konversation in your new session.
<faileas> bob_: you might need to restart your irc client. konversation works in gnome, but i think switching sessions shuts down whatever is running
<Colonel_Panic> heh
<Colonel_Panic> Disk /dev/sdb: 160GB
<Colonel_Panic> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<Colonel_Panic> Partition Table: msdos
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: if it's not formatted at all, then you'll have to format it before you can do anything with it.
<markus_uw> Panic: ok so its there
<markus_uw> Panic: open gparted and format it with a file system as you desire
<bob_> ok thanks
<Colonel_Panic> so I can't mount it till it's been formatted. That makes sense
<Colonel_Panic> How can I do that?"
<Colonel_Panic> I think I want to format it as either FAT32 or NTFS
<Colonel_Panic> can Kubuntu create NTFS partitions?
<markus_uw> fat32 works a little nicer with linux, but has a max 4GB filesize
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: are you familiar with partitioning or do you need instruction? programs like qtparted, gparted, parted, fdisk, and cfdisk are all decent options
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: though, if it's meant to be used with windows, partitioning is a no-no.
<Colonel_Panic> I've used gparted before
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: windows can't handle USB devices with partition tables and/or more than one partition
<Colonel_Panic> I think I just want to create one big filesystem out of the whole 250GB
<Colonel_Panic> or... wait no it's 160GB
<markus_uw> Panic: do a 'sudo apt-get install qtparted' and then run it
<markus_uw> its very similar to gparted
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<markus_uw> will work a little nicer with kde-ness
<dwidmann> !tab | markus_uw
<ubottu> markus_uw: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Colonel_Panic> Getting devices...
<Colonel_Panic> ok running qtparted as root now
<markus_uw> cool, i never knew that
<markus_uw> i did know the command line :p but not the irc
<Colonel_Panic> so you're saying if I use FAT32 I can't make a partition bigger than 4GB?
<Colonel_Panic> that doesn't sound right...
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: no, just can't have a file bigger than 4 GB
<Colonel_Panic> aaah
<markus_uw> so no giant dvd isos
<Colonel_Panic> shoot, what to do?
<Colonel_Panic> I might want to have big files
<Colonel_Panic> but I want this drive to be sharable with Windows boxen
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: files bigger than 4GiB? Really?
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: i've never really seen it as much of a problem
<Colonel_Panic> what about a ripped DVD or something like that?
<Colonel_Panic> those are usually bigger than 4GB
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: just with like virtual drives for virtualbox or something
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: or dvd iso's
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: well, if it's compressed then it'd probably be okay, if it's just a dump of the VOB files those are all about 1GiB each
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> some might be bigger
<Efreak> ...
<Colonel_Panic> and then there's HD-DVD
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: only the ISO image would be super-huge
<Colonel_Panic> aw what the hell this is juat a 160 GB drive
<Colonel_Panic> if I want to store bigger filoes than that I can just get a bigger drive
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: that and if you were desperate you could probably find a program to split the files or something anyhow
<Colonel_Panic> OK FAt it is
<Colonel_Panic> or just use my internal drive
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: it very rarely has been a problem, and you can just rar it into parts or something anyways
<dwidmann> be back soon, my physical presence is required downstairs.
<Colonel_Panic> it ought to have plenty of space after I move all the crap off it
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Efreak> I had ubuntu installed, and after I installed kubuntu-desktop, i opened firefox under kde (same user as in gnome). Now the open tab looks exactly the same as the closed tabs, which means that if I have multiple tabs with the same name open, I don't know which one is open. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Colonel_Panic> FAT32 it is
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: sounds good :)
<ville88> anyone know a good site to learn konsole commands?
<Efreak> ...isnt konsole just the terminal?
<markus_uw> google 'bash commands'
<Efreak> yeah, it is
<ville88> markus ok :)
<strixvarius> Firefox: I have all my app preferences set up in KDE/Konqueror.. so, for example, if I open a .torrent in Konqueror it opens with the right program. Is there a way to make FF3 just use Konq's default programs?
<Efreak> 'help' usually brings up a list of some of the commands
<Efreak> idk, is there an 'always open with' in the 'open with' dialogue, like there is in windows?
<Colonel_Panic> wow that was fast
<strixvarius> Efreak, yes there is but I don't want to have to set that in FF and in Konq, i'd rather them get the same settings
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: done formatting already?
<Efreak> oh, nm
<Efreak> i misunderstood the q
<Efreak> :P
<Colonel_Panic> it says it is
<Colonel_Panic> but it didn't seem to take any time
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: XFS is crazy fast at formatting, it would have finished that in just a few seconds.
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: what he said
<Colonel_Panic> I'm restart5ing qtparted
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: especially since it was empty to begin with
<Colonel_Panic> heh
<Colonel_Panic> it shows the drive as totally grey-ed out again
<Colonel_Panic> apparently it didnt work
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: try unplugging it, then plugging it back in, then "sudo mkdir /media/temp" "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/temp"
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: hmm, did you tell it to commit?
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: (sometimes i've been known to miss a crucial step like that :p)
<Colonel_Panic> commit?
<markus_uw> after you made all the changes in the window?
<markus_uw> should be file -> commit
<Colonel_Panic> I right-clicked the drive and a menu came up. I selected "Create" and a dialog came up. I selectyed FAT32, gave it a title, and clicked "OK"
<markus_uw> do that and file -> commit
<markus_uw> and you should be good
<Colonel_Panic> another dialog came up with a progress bar that was already showing 100%
<Colonel_Panic> the graphic representing the drive then turned green with a little Windows logo in the corner
<Colonel_Panic> hold on, let me pastebin the console contents
<Efreak|Beowulf> is there something like ctrl+d logout in konsole?
<Efreak|Beowulf> **!*&$!@
<ville88> what was the command to see all partitions?
<Colonel_Panic> \When I did that, it said, "All operations completed successfully" but: http://pastebin.com/m135be046
<markus_uw> hmm... weird
<Colonel_Panic> For some reason, when I try to diaplay /media/ in D0lphin, nothing shows up. Lemme try Konqueror
<Reformer81> I'm currently using this command ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/37305/ ) to convert videos.  However, I have several videos with different resolutions and would like to know how to convert a video into it's original resolution.  Anyone know?
<mrksbrd> is there anyway to do a search for a PDF document?
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: can i see your dmesg now when you plug it in?
<Colonel_Panic> ok one sec
<Colonel_Panic> oh hey, sda0, sda1 and sda2 aren't showing up in /media/
<madagascar> I screwed up
<Colonel_Panic> shold I be concerned about this?
<madagascar> i cant enter kubintu
<madagascar> i deleted my oxygen theme
<madagascar> and now when i try to log in i get into a command line
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: there aren't other partitions other than the linux ones on sda, are there?
<madagascar> how can i get in and get back a gui
<mrksbrd>  is there anyway to do a search for a PDF document thru kmenu?
<Colonel_Panic> http://pastebin.com/m55dcdc3
<Colonel_Panic> markus_uw: no, just my active primary partition, my swap partition, and my /home partition
<marius> hi
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: then that's fine, since theyre mounted as the / , /home and swap already
<madagascar> ???
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: your sdb1 should be showing up there, though
<Colonel_Panic> did yo look at that pastebin yet?
<Colonel_Panic> All I see is sda3 and it says it's empty, 0 bytes
<d0wn__> cd #ubuntu
<d0wn__> damn
<d0wn__> can't believe i did that
<bob_> mortici you here?
<Colonel_Panic> however, everything shows up fin if I look at /home
<Colonel_Panic> *fine*
<Colonel_Panic> I can't seem to play DVDs either
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: hmm, as far as the sda3 is concerned, its weird, but if its workign, i wouldnt worry
<bob_> can someon help me with some basic IRC how to???
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: the dvd, just google search kubuntu 8.04 dvd playback and im sure there're some instructions
<Colonel_Panic> any clues about this external drive?
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: i did it a while ago, just dont remember
<ville88> Hello does anyone know a good ftp program?
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: i don't see any reference to it in the dmesg which is weird...
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: what do you see now if you start up qtparted again?
<mrksbrd> bob: what did u need to know?
<bob_> I closed the irc client and when I returned...
<bob_> it said the the name was in use and to try another one
<Colonel_Panic> ok one sec
<madagascar> hello
<tachikoma_> hi
<madagascar> i lost my gui
<madagascar> by accdently delteing the oxygen theme
<madagascar> now all i have is the command line
<bob_> so how do I log off or close out that other session
<madagascar> how can i get back my gui from that command line
<mrksbrd> bob: your nick is just hanging in limbo right now, it will time out after a bit......i believe you can send a kill command via nickserv
<mortici_> bob_: si?
<bob_> can u explain a little more this is the first time I have ever used IRC
<mrksbrd> yea let me find the command....one sec
<bob_> mortici thanks got my gdm back
<bob_> k
<Colonel_Panic> it shows up as a white block and says the filesystem is unknown
<mortici_> bob_: your quite welcome
<Colonel_Panic> hey, how can I unmount all partitions?
<mrksbrd> use the /msg NickServ ghost [nick] [password] command
<chipbuddy> i have an old laptop that i want to get some form of linux on. the laptop will have no internet, and really all i want to do is program. what do i want?
<madagascar> #ubuntu
<bob_> I never set a password for bob_ nick????'
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: that's really weird
<Colonel_Panic> hey, how can I unmount all partitions?
<Colonel_Panic> before committing changes to my external drive
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: the only one that should matter is the one ont he external drive
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I figured as much, but at this point I'm graspoing at straws
<bob_> also where do I enter that command
<markus_uw> umount /dev/sdb1
<markus_uw> with a sudo infront
<mrksbrd> did u ever register your nick?
<markus_uw> should get rid of that
<bob_> no
<bob_> thats why I am confused
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: i might try nuking the mystery partition and remaking the fat 32
<bob_> I just started IRC and it connected Iwas expecting to set it up
<mrksbrd> you can sign onto irc using any name u want unless it is already registered to someone else
<mortici_> mortici: you slut
<mortici_> give me my name back :(
<bob_> but it didnt ask for anything
<bob_> oh ok
<Colonel_Panic> heh ok
<flaccid_> bob_: in kubuntu, konversation irc client will connect you auto to freenode and this room
<bob_> aaaahhhhh ok now I understand
<mrksbrd> to register a nick ....sign on under nick u want .... /nickserv register [password]
<bob_> where do I enter  ---  /nickserv register
<mrksbrd> u can do it from channel
<flaccid_> bob_: any tab
<robotgeek> you might need to type /msg nickserv register
<bob_> just type that in the same space that I am typing now?
<mrksbrd> yea ....sorry forgot msg
<flaccid_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<mrksbrd> do /msg nickserv register [password]
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm reformatting it as an ext3 partition
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: here's hoping this works, eh?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah it seems to be working ok
<bob_> ooohhhhh ok I got U have to excuse me I am stll wthdrawing from WinXP so some growing pains'
<rich_> sup
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: yay!
<mrksbrd> not a problem
<Colonel_Panic> but what would have caused would the FAT32 formatting operation to fail?
<markus_uw> im not sure... and it didn't throw any errors, which is also rather odd
<Colonel_Panic> it's a mystery wrapped in a conundrum wrapped in a piece of shit
<mrksbrd> @ least u were using the better of the 2 microsoft products...........should try using vista if u really want a headache
<markus_uw> hey, vista's not THAT bad
<mrksbrd> flaccid u still there?
<Colonel_Panic> does Vista have its own filesystem type?
<markus_uw> like it's better than oldschool windows was
<markus_uw> i think it's a new version of ntfs
<mrksbrd> I can't stand vista
<bob_> I did for a short time I upgraded my
<Colonel_Panic> uh-oh...
<Colonel_Panic> qtparted is hanging...
<bob_> laptop to Vista Premium and last week almost through it out the window thats when
<Colonel_Panic> stuck @ 64% and the app window is greyed out
<markus_uw> uh oh
<mrksbrd> i know the feeling
<bob_> I decided to try ubuntu
<flaccid_> mrksbrd: yeah (if you use my current nickname i'll see it in red)
<mrksbrd> once u get used to linux you will love it
<Colonel_Panic> it's hanging periodically but appears to be making progress...
<bob_> 3 dyas ago I scrapped dual boot and I am 100% Linux
<markus_uw> i'm still a dual boot guy, myself
<bob_> I love it already
<markus_uw> but xp and ubuntu
<bob_> what about it?
<markus_uw> well and opensolaris
<mrksbrd> simple ? for ya flaccid....is there a way to search for a *.pdf doc other than strigi?
<markus_uw> sp thats more of a triple boot
<TeslaTony> bob_: What kind of software do you run on a day-to-day basis?
<flaccid> mrksbrd: locate and find
<markus_uw> i dont know where the sp is from
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: hmm
<mrksbrd> where's that @
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: id say wait it out
<mrksbrd> [some things I am still learning]
<bob_> Nothing special office type products internet download stuff like that
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I didn't agonize for all this time, just to start freaking out now
<Colonel_Panic> at least it seems to be working
<bob_> right now I am trying ti make a decision as to which language to learn
<bob_> so I could do alot more
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: gotta love this free software sometimes, eh?
<Colonel_Panic> hanging again at 66%
<TeslaTony> bob_: Cool. I still dual boot, unfortunately, since every so often I find I need windows for something..but someday...
<bob_> I never knew that there was so much available
<Colonel_Panic> but my processor load is very low
<mrksbrd> & everything is FREE
<Colonel_Panic> and I'm only using about 60% of available RAM
<bob_> just curious what do u need windows for besides gaming
<madagascar> #ubuntu
<TeslaTony> AutoCAD and MS Office 2007
<Colonel_Panic> TeslaTony I have been using Linux exclusively for about a year now
<Colonel_Panic> very seldom do I feel the need to go back to the dark side
<markus_uw> thats all i use mine for... and excel
<Colonel_Panic> Wine takes care of most of my Widows software needs
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: good for you :) always been a kde man?
<bob_> its more than just free there is free stuff for Windows too but not much that u would want to use on a daily basis
<Colonel_Panic> pretty much
<mrksbrd> nothing really....just about everything windows has ubuntu has......just a new learning process
<flaccid> mrksbrd: they are commands
<Colonel_Panic>  used to love Enlightenment back in the day. Gnome just feels clunky to me. KDE, not so much
<markus_uw> linux is so much nicer to use than it used to be
<TeslaTony> The day I find a replacement for AutoCAD that works with Linux, I'm going to get about 80 gigs back
<madagascar> WHAT do i do i have no gui
<madagascar> all i have is the command line
<flaccid> well linux is just the kernel. the other software is available on many unixes
<markus_uw> i remember when i first installed slackware like 7 years ago
<markus_uw> that was not fun
<mrksbrd> flaccid: ty
<madagascar> i deleted my theme by accident and cant get back in
<Colonel_Panic> hehe
<markus_uw> sorry, GNU/Linux
<bob_> mrksbrd: you are right thats why I scrapped Widows altogether it is just a matter of getting
<Colonel_Panic> My nick "Colonel Panic" dates back to about 1997
<bob_> used to doing things a little differently
<Colonel_Panic> when I installed Slackware for the first time
<faileas> markus_uw: actually linux is the kernel. gnu is the userland
<flaccid> madagascar: goto a tty and stop kdm then startx and see what the problem is
<bob_> plus openoffice opens all MS documents
<reboot08> aargghh
<faileas> you can run linux with busybox or gnu with bsd, for example ;p
<Colonel_Panic> I saw JR "Bob" Dobb's face and thought, "This is the OS for me!"
<markus_uw> yes i understand
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: haha we're both ex slackers :)
<Colonel_Panic> I kept getting the "kernel panic" error
<flaccid> the userland is the distro's implementation, not GNU
<Colonel_Panic> I never did figure out what that was all about
<madagascar> what do i do??/
<Colonel_Panic> Uh-oh, the hard drive is making weird noises now
<Colonel_Panic> this is not good
<bob_> hey do any of you know any programing languages???
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: i remember my share of those
<flaccid> its not real gnu linux if you have no gnu/gpl stuff on there..
<markus_uw> eek, what kinds of weird noises
<madagascar>  goto a tty and stop kdm then startx???
<Colonel_Panic> click--SCRATCH click click--SCRATCh
<Colonel_Panic> pretty loud, too
<Colonel_Panic> not good
<Colonel_Panic> I think this is a bad HDD
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: sounds like it
<markus_uw> :(
<flaccid> madagascar: thats right
<madagascar> what does that mean
<flaccid> madagascar: press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a tty, login, stop kdm with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then you can run startx and see what the problem is with the X config if that is your issue
<mrksbrd> bob: i would upgrade to kde ....more features
<bob_> I installed the kde desktop already not sure which one I like better
<markus_uw> they both have their advantages
<markus_uw> i think i like gnome better
<markus_uw> but im using kde now
<mrksbrd> Gnome is too bland for me
<bob_> I kind of like that ubuntu is lite
<markus_uw> so i dunno
<Colonel_Panic> hell
<Colonel_Panic> it won't mount
 * faileas tends to shift everything on gnome to one bar at the bottom ;p
<madagascar> i noe the problem
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: is that only when its seaking, or constant?
<madagascar> i deleted oxygen theme
<dwidmann> *seeking
<bob_> Yeah I am using kde right now too :)
<Colonel_Panic> it was occasional
<Colonel_Panic> near the end of the format
<Colonel_Panic> 90% +
<mrksbrd> bob: if u were into photoshop there is a prog for here called GIMP
<Colonel_Panic> it says 7.64 GB used
<bob_> I didnt blike that it put a bunch of stuff into the gnome menus
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: writing especially tends to be very noisy, especially with external drives
<bob_> Yeah I know
<Colonel_Panic> P-shop runs fine under Wine
<flaccid> yeah if you want to run old photoshop versions
<Colonel_Panic> ok well how can I mount this drive?
<flaccid> oh hangon i take that back!
<bob_> believe me I have spent hours in from of my laptop checking everything out
<flaccid> adobe put money into wine, but was it crossover only or wine as well?
<mrksbrd> u can use only up to ver 6 of photoshop in wine though right?
<bob_> that was a concern because I do use photoshop alot
<flaccid> !u | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<flaccid> mrksbrd: nah recently adobe invested money into it to make ps run
<flaccid> just can't remember if it was wine or crossover or both
<Memory_Moron> lol
<markus_uw> its nice, though i usually just use gimp when im in "nix
<Memory_Moron> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Memory_Moron> Nice!
<Colonel_Panic> it seems to think /dev/sdb1 is a file
<markus_uw> thats fine
<mrksbrd> lol @ flaccid....sorry
<markus_uw> now you need to mount it
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: it is, it should be a block special
<Memory_Moron> Seems that CS2 works pretty well, Depending mostly on the linux-fu of the installer.
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: like before, mount it
<markus_uw> should work now
<bob_> I dont know ANY languages in your opinions should I start with C C++ JAVA PYTHON or HTML
<markus_uw> i like Java, myself
<mrksbrd> Does WINE still lock up on certain progs?
<bob_> I know HML is not a language
<markus_uw> lots of good books too
<bob_> do you know any others?
<Colonel_Panic> sdb1 is not a ditrectory
<bob_> languages that is
<markus_uw> it shouldn't be
<markus_uw> i've used C#, C++, VBA, IDL, Fortran...
<markus_uw> i think thats it
<dwidmann> bob_: I vote python or java. You can grab a free book on python from the repositories ... there are lots of good texts out there on java (grab the head first book, it's nice)
<bob_> so for the first one you think I should go with JAVA?
<markus_uw> yeah, the head first book is what i was going to recommend too
<markus_uw> its a good one, yeah
<bob_> head first is that the title?
<Colonel_Panic> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/
<Colonel_Panic> it's not working
<Colonel_Panic> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1
<bob_> can you explain how to get it from the reposatories?
<markus_uw>  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1
<markus_uw> should be
<flaccid> html is a language yes. bob_ perhaps take the convo to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<calamari> hi
<Colonel_Panic> it's not a FAT partition, it's eaxt3
<Colonel_Panic> ext3
<markus_uw> oh
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: why are you manually mounting a device like that?
<concernedcitizen> hi guys, is anyone experiencing a latency delay when remote shelling on konsole?
<madagascar> sorry im back
<bob_> sure I have no problem with that will others follow???
<Colonel_Panic> well it won't mount any way I try it
<markus_uw> oh, you need a place to mount it to
<madagascar> i did not work
<madagascar> what was the command
<calamari> anyone running 64-bit kubuntu that has been able to get Google Earth to work?  I get a blank starfield only
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: and what is the error?
<madagascar> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<madagascar> i got it wrong
<markus_uw> put a directory after - 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 [directory]'
<dwidmann> bob_: http://www.amazon.com/Head-First-Java-Kathy-Sierra/dp/0596009208/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1218683328&sr=8-1
<markus_uw> or am i crazy?
<Colonel_Panic> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/temp
<dwidmann> markus_uw: I don't think your being crazy has anything to do with this :P
<bob_> thank you dwidmann
<markus_uw> dwidmann: :p
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: disks & filesystems in system settings does all this for you
<madagascar> flaccid:what was the command again
<madagascar> i messed up
<madagascar> i got into the ttyl
<madagascar> but theni messed up
<flaccid> madagascar: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then you will probably have to press ctrl+alt+f2 to get back to the tty again
<flaccid> try to keep your responses on 1 line, not 4
<jasong1> Can anyone help with a white screen?
<madagascar> flaccid: thats all i need to do to get back my gui?
<flaccid> madagascar: no this is how you find out the problem with your X. then again i could of misunderstood you
<madagascar> flaccid: i deleted oxygen theme
<Colonel_Panic> it's still saying access denied whenever I try to write to it
<Colonel_Panic> Oh I see
<markus_uw> Colonel_Panic: i've gotta go.. hopefully flaccid or someone can help ya out
<Colonel_Panic> I have to change the permissions for it
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> thanks for all the help
<markus_uw> good luck!
<markus_uw> no problem
<other_david> I've got a problem loading codecs. Can anyone help?
<flaccid> madagascar: yes i know that, but that doesn't tell us anything about the problem
<flaccid> madagascar: and this is not kde4 support either
<madagascar> okay i will be back
<flaccid> yeah ext3 has permissions
<mrksbrd> doesn't ext3 fall under "root"
<mrksbrd> so it uses random passwords
<flaccid> that doesn't make sense to me
<mrksbrd> ext is the "swap drive" so it may be using the random password that "root" uses....does that make more sense
<mrksbrd> all i'm saying ...might need to assign a static password instead of the default random
<mrksbrd> flaccid: does that make sense?
<flaccid> i don't know what passwords have to do with mounting an ext3 fs
<flaccid> root doesn't have a random password
<CyanideDemise> Can someone help me i just installed kubuntu and its not reconizing my wireless card . im on a dell inspiron 1000 laptop and its a dell wireless card.
<flaccid> !wireless | CyanideDemise check support of the card first
<ubottu> CyanideDemise check support of the card first: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrksbrd> flaccid: thats not what I read, about "root', but you would know more than me
<flaccid> !root | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mrksbrd> he said he was trying to write to it not mount it.....I could be misunderstanding though
<other_david> any non-bots? help with a codec question?
<flaccid> well once an ext is mounted, the system will abide by the unix perms on the fs
<flaccid> !ask | other_david
<ubottu> other_david: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mrksbrd> lol....flaccid is on fire tonight
<madagascar> flaccid: it did not work
<flaccid> !doesntwork | madagascar
<ubottu> madagascar: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<other_david> Helpful bot... not.
<madagascar> it says command not found
<flaccid> very helpful yes
<flaccid> madagascar: which command are you trying to run?
<other_david> I've got players installed on my machine. apt-get says I've got the codecs installed. Players won't play. Grrrrr. Any ideas?
<emmy> flaccid - sounds like by that definition I don't work.
<madagascar> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<flaccid> madagascar: do you have kdm installed. like i said before this is not kde4 support, you could be using kdm-kde4 to which the command would be sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 stop
<flaccid> other_david: what do they players so when you try to play and which codec are you trying to play?
<other_david> They offer to try to load the codec, and then fail.
<madagascar> okay once again brb
<flaccid> other_david: does it go around in a loop?
<other_david> Yep.
<flaccid> konwn bug. other_david which players did you try?
<other_david> Kaffeine. MoviePlayer. gxine.
<other_david> I tried uninstalling them (and the codecs) and reinstalling. No joy.
<Colonel_Panic> how can I change the permissions for this mount point to allow everyone to read and write to the drive?
<flaccid> other_david: i think at this stage i just use vlc player until they fix the bug
<flaccid> !fstab | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: users option and this can also be done in disks & filesystems in system settings
<other_david> Let me try installing it. Is this a recent bug? Everything was fine until last weekend.
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: oh i misread.
<flaccid> !ntfs | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> Colonel_Panic: if you have a look at that it will show you the umask options
<flaccid> other_david: i guess its recent. i've never actually seen the auto codec downloader thing work yet..
<other_david> Yay - vlc works. :)
<flaccid> coolio
<other_david> How did this bug happen? A problem with recent updates?
<flaccid> other_david: can't remember its on launchpad if you want to read about it
<other_david> OK, thanks!
<flaccid> np
<other_david> -oo-
<|ColonelPanic|> for some reason, I'm not able to open dolphin as root
<flaccid> |ColonelPanic|: kdesudo dolphin
<|ColonelPanic|> yeah, it didn't work just now
<|ColonelPanic|> I just tried it again and it worked
<flaccid> always provide the error/behaviour or what can you do about it..
<dwidmann> I've got a question, I have two separate X screens (2 monitors, non-xinerama, non-twinview), Lets say I have an app full screen in one screen (covering toolbar and all), why, when I give focus to the other screen does kicker show through the full screen app?
<vasilisa> Anyone know why a while( in.ready() ) loop of mine isn't working when i load a StringReader into it instead of a FileReader? I thought they would be interchangeable
<vasilisa> ready() isnt ever returning false for some reason.
<flaccid> vasilisa: this is kubuntu support
<vasilisa> flaccid: OH! i did /join java and it didnt happen XD
<vasilisa> didnt look at the channel bar
<flaccid> cool
<vasilisa> hmm
<vasilisa> it says i have to be identified to join that channel
<vasilisa> never seen that before
<mortici_> vasilisa: register with nickserv
<vasilisa> nickserv
<vasilisa> !nickserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<mortici_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<abwhostw> I couldn't fix the problem
<abwhostw> abwhostw@abwhostw-laptop:~$ sudo
<abwhostw> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<Vasilisa> what a nuisance
<flaccid> abwhostw: a reinstall might be easier for you then
<mortici_> Vasilisa: type /msg NickServ register <nick>
<abwhostw> how to reinstall
<flaccid> abwhostw: do the same thing you did to instal it initially after backing up your files
<mortici_> abwhostw: do you have a root password?
<abwhostw> I do have
<abwhostw> the root
<mortici_> ok
<abwhostw> but is expire
<mortici_> expired?
<abwhostw> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<abwhostw> su: User account has expired
<mortici_> ahh
<abwhostw> do u know how to fixed
<mortici_> well you can do a recovery boot, and drop into single user mode and then do the edits you need from command line
<flaccid> that might be a bit har for abwhostw but good luck if you decide to abwhostw
<abwhostw> like we can fix
<abwhostw> I want to make it 0 instaed of 10002
<mortici_> abwhostw: boot into safe mode/recovery mode and do the repairs as needed
<mortici_> abwhostw: can you do a ls -al /etc/sudoers
<abwhostw> ok
<corigo> Running Hardy Heron on a Lenovo T61 and can't get the microphone to work... any suggestions?
<mortici_> hda intel?
<mortici_> sound card?
<abwhostw> man
<abwhostw> ok
<abwhostw> after I do cmd ls -al /etc/sudoers
<abwhostw> -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-08-10 21:15 /etc/sudoers
<abwhostw> r u here
<abwhostw> -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-08-10 21:15 /etc/sudoers
<mortici_> yeah
<mortici_> relax
<mortici_> reboot the machine and start in recovery mode, that should pop you in as a root user
<mortici_> run the following two commands
<abwhostw> ok
<mortici_> chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<abwhostw> which commands
<abwhostw> ok
<mortici_> chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<mortici_> and reboot
<mortici_> your only gonna be in command prompt
<mortici_> no GUI
<mortici_> so write them now
<mortici_> err down
<mortici_> in order to reboot you can hit ctrl+alt+del or type reboot
<abwhostw> ok how to use
<abwhostw> recovery shell
<abwhostw> tarminal
<corigo> mortici_ yes, I believe so.
<mortici_> corigo: in kmix add the mixers for the capture devices all 3
<mortici_> also enable the mixer for input source all 3
<mortici_> put checks in all 3 capture boxes and move the sliders to about 80%,70%,75% and change all the input sources to MIC
<mortici_> your mic should work fine now
<corigo> krec shows no mic levels at all
<mortici_> corigo: you have to do it in kmix
<corigo> mortici_: yes, I have enabled all mics and all inputs in kmix, but still get no levels on mic
<mortici_> ...
<corigo> In switches I have set the input to internal mic for both cases
<mortici_> corigo: upgrade to 3.00 megabytes per image
<corigo> ???
<mortici_> corigo: sorry
<mortici_> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/8342/kmixhk4.png
<mortici_> does your kmix look like that?
<mortici_> does it say HDA Intel in the upper left?
<corigo> Nope
<mortici_> corigo: nope to what?
<corigo> No HDA Intel
<corigo> Doesn't look like that
<mortici_> what does it say?
<corigo> Kmix
<mortici_> and you have sound?
<corigo> I see it is in the bottom right corner on mine
<mortici_> whats that?
<corigo> I am using version 2.6.1 and the HDA Intel is in the bottom right corner
<mortici_> ok
<corigo> You say there is a 3.00 version?
<mortici_> well same sound card
<mortici_> im on KDE 4.1
<mortici_> thats why
<mortici_> it doesn't make a difference tho
<mortici_> make sure you have the same channels/mixers enabled
<mortici_> and set them up to how i have them, it should work
<mortici_> what
<Colonel_Panic> Having some trouble with Kopete
<Colonel_Panic> it won't log in
<Colonel_Panic> For some reason, KDEwallet is not starting when I log in to my KDE user account
<Colonel_Panic> how can I start kdewallet manually?
<genii> alt-f2 kdesu kwalletmanager
<yuriy> genii: kdesu? you sure?
<genii> yuriy: It's graphial application specific to kde so yes
<yuriy> genii: I mean, I didn't know kwalletmanager needs to run as root and I'm wondering why
<genii> yuriy: Actually apologies, you're correct
<genii> Colonel_Panic: No kdesu neded there
<genii> yuriy: I've been running some other stuff all ay that needed it and got stuck into using it of habit there :)
<Colonel_Panic> any ideas why Kopete isn't logging me in?
<Colonel_Panic> Should I delete and re-create my account?
<corigo> mortici_: 	http://www.corigo.com/tmp/kmix.gif
<genii> Colonel_Panic: msn?
<Colonel_Panic> I have accounts on MSN, Y! and AIM
<genii> Colonel_Panic: And all are not logging you in?
<Colonel_Panic> correct
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Is kopete auto-starting? I have a problem in the order which network comes up so that pidgin for instance tries to connect before network is ready.
<mortici_> corigo: and?
<corigo> No recording level
<mortici_> corigo: pleae turn of digital
<Colonel_Panic> It doesn't auto-start when I log into KDE
<genii> Colonel_Panic: eg: if you start it after network is already up and established, same result then
<mortici_> corigo: on the input tab
<mortici_> and turn off the mic on the output
<Colonel_Panic> what do you mean by "after network is already up and established"
<mortici_> mute the docking mic and internal mic on the OUTPUT
<Colonel_Panic> how can I fix this?
<corigo> nothing
<genii> Colonel_Panic: You already said it does not auto start, so this is then unlikely as the cause. Just ruling out stuff from simplest onwards at this point
<mortici_> corigo: what are you using to test mic input?
<corigo> Krec
<chairman> hello everyone
<corigo> mortici_: how do you test?
<mortici_> i use mumble a audio chat client lemme install krec
<Colonel_Panic> when I enable the system tray icon, it doesn't go intyo the system tray. Instead, it pops up at the upper left-hand corner of the screen
<mortici_> corigo: yeah krec doesn't work for me either, it appears to you arts as its backend
<genii> Colonel_Panic: I would recommend then delete/re-add an account to test if this works. If not then delete the file in /home/your-user-name/.kde/share/config/     called kopeterc
<mortici_> major fail on that part, since your output is placed on alsa....
<genii> Colonel_Panic: kde3 or kde4 ?
<Colonel_Panic> KDE3
<mortici_> Colonel_Panic: sudo kdeinit
<mortici_> re launch app and it should dock
<genii> Colonel_Panic: OK, the directory there of .kde is correct then in this instance (otherwise would be .kde4 or so)
<mortici_> corigo: do me a favor and install mumble
<mortici_> and test it with the audio wizard...
<Colonel_Panic> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jalbert" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Colonel_Panic> kdeinit: Shutting down running client.
<Colonel_Panic> ---------------------------------
<Colonel_Panic> It looks like dcopserver is already running. If you are sure
<Colonel_Panic> that it is not already running, remove /home/jalbert/.DCOPserver_jalbert-desktop__0
<Colonel_Panic> and start dcopserver again.
<Colonel_Panic> ---------------------------------
<Colonel_Panic>  
<Colonel_Panic> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jalbert" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Colonel_Panic> KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
<Colonel_Panic> oops
<Colonel_Panic> didn't mean to select all that
<mortici_> wtf
<mortici_> Colonel_Panic: pastebin next time ya?
<mortici_> :)
<mortici_> Colonel_Panic: does this happen all the time
<Colonel_Panic> oh hell
<Colonel_Panic> it's been  happening a lot lately
<Colonel_Panic> well no it appears I'm unable to start new applicaiotns
<Colonel_Panic> Klauncher could not be reached via DCOP
<mortici_> yeahhhhhhhhh
<mortici_> Colonel_Panic: do a sudo rm -rf ~/.DCOPserver_jalbert-desktop__0
<mortici_> then sudo kdeinit
<Colonel_Panic> ok deleted kopeterc
<abby87> mortici_: what is the diff between kdeinit and kdeinint4...?is the latter just specially for kde4?
<mortici_> kdeinit4 is for the kde4 dcop
<mortici_> since his kde3 apps are not docking properly
<mortici_> need to restart
<Colonel_Panic> what does -rf mean?
<mortici_> whoops thats for folders and files
<mortici_> just do rm ...
<Colonel_Panic> rm what?
<Colonel_Panic> what am I deleting?
<faileas> er, r is for recursive f is for force
<genii> Colonel_Panic:   -rf means recursive and force
<genii> faileas: heh
<Colonel_Panic> so mwhat did I just delete?
<faileas> genii: too slow ;)
<Colonel_Panic> uh yeah
<mortici_> Colonel_Panic: .... rm ~/.DCOP <hit Tab it will auto complete>
<faileas> in theory a folder called  .DCOPserver_jalbert-desktop__0 (. meaning hidden) and anything below it
<genii> Colonel_Panic: That file holds all the settings for kopete which kde looks to when starting it. So if it was some setting you chnged from default in it causing the problem it will make it like first time running it again next time you start it
<Colonel_Panic> ok so now what do I have to do?
<Colonel_Panic> restart?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Sorry, that would be the one in ~/.kde/share/config    the other dcop one is to reset the dcop system
<Colonel_Panic> oh hell
<Colonel_Panic> so where is that located?
<mortici_> Colonel_Panic: did you rm it?
<mortici_> if you did
<mortici_> now do sudo kdeinit
<Colonel_Panic> I'm getting the same error
<Colonel_Panic> should I log out and log back in?
<mortici_> try it
<Colonel_Panic> ok now at least all my system tray icons are in their proper places
<mortici_> good
<mortici_> :)
<corigo> moritici_: Installed Mumble, how should I configure the installer?
<mortici_> running the wizard?
<corigo> yes
<mortici_> select alsa as output and input
<corigo> defaults?
<mortici_> and select the device as dmix and dsnoop
<mortici_> you should hear tones on the audio test back
<mortici_> and then on the mic test you should hear yourself
<mortici_> if you don't
<mortici_> mess with the settings in kmix till you do
<mortici_> i searched for the ibm t61 and people had to mess with it to get the sound to work...
<nicolas__> hey i need help on my wlan
<nicolas__> im using an atheros in an amdn64 pc
<nicolas__> can anyone help me?
<nicolas__> anyone there??
<genii> nicolas__: A more specific description of the issue plus what model your wifi card is may help
<genii> eg: wap.. no encryption/wep/wap?   lspci result of the wifi adapter? ndiswrapper?
<nicolas__> nicolas@laptop:~$ lspci
<nicolas__> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
<genii> nicolas__: Only the line regarding the wifi adapter
<nicolas__> 00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)
<nicolas__> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<nicolas__> 00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
<genii> !paste | nicolas__
<ubottu> nicolas__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nicolas__> 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7000M (rev a2) (rev a2)
<nicolas__> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<nicolas__> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<nicolas__> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<nicolas__> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<genii> nicolas__: PLEASE STOP FLOODING
<nicolas__> 01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<nicolas__> 01:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<nicolas__> 01:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)
<nicolas__> 01:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
<nicolas__> 01:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)
<nicolas__> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<nicolas__> sorry
<nicolas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37334/
<nicolas__> that?
<genii> <nicolas__:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)             is what was wanted
<nicolas__> sorry didnt knew... so how can i make it work?
<genii> nicolas__: Researching it, please wait
<navetz> what does it mean if your command has a return value of 2?
<genii> nicolas__: are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<nicolas__> 64 bit
<nicolas__> athlon x2
<genii> nicolas__: I would recommend to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816780&highlight=atheros+ar5007eg      however since it has some gnome-specific instructions: wherever it says something like : gksu gedit    replace with: kdesu kate
<nicolas__> genii can i whisper you?
<mortici_> gnte all
<mortici_> have fun!
<mortici_> :)
<genii> nicolas__: No. I do not accept private message when assisting. Apologies but this is my strict policy
<nicolas__> ok dont problem...
<nicolas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37337/
<nicolas__> it doesnt let me
<nicolas__> couldnt find build package
<DarthFrog> navetz: A return value means whatever the developer wishes it to me.  Other than a return value of 0 indicating a successful completion, there is no standard meaning for any return value.
<navetz> DarthFrog: thanks
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm still having troubles every time I log ijnh
<Colonel_Panic> *in*
<Colonel_Panic> First of all, the system tray icons appear in the upper left corner of the desktop
<genii> nicolas__: build-essential is the name   note the - between build and essential
<nicolas__> s
<nicolas__> thx
<Colonel_Panic> second, when Kopete starts up, it is supposed to acces kdewalletmanager to access the passwords for my IM accounts, but the kwalletmanager dialog doesn't pop up to ask for my login, so kopete cannot connect
<Colonel_Panic> also, my computer's motherboard has an onboard shitty sound system, so I installed a sound card for better sound, and half the time, Linux uses the onboard sound system, and half the time it uses the sound card so half the times I reboot, I have to go in backl of the machine and switch the 1/8" plug to the opposite jack
<Colonel_Panic> the first two issues are more important to me than the sound card issue
<Colonel_Panic> but what can I do to fix this system tray icon thing? I have a feeling the problem is somehow related to Compiz-fusion
<Colonel_Panic> it always happens right around the time the compiz manager takes over the desktop
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: i dunno about the systray issue, but you can fix the soundcard issue by blacklisting the onboard driver (prevents it from loading)
<Colonel_Panic> how do I do that?
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: do you know your onboard soundcard driver module name?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way I can add a delay time to the startup applications so they don't start up right at the same time the compiz-fusion is taking over the desktop?
<Colonel_Panic> VIA something or other
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: can you !pastebin the output of lsmod?
<DarthFrog> lsmod | grep snd
<robotgeek> even better :)
<Colonel_Panic> http://pastebin.com/m190d4fc4
<DarthFrog> emu10k1 is a SB Live! card.
<Colonel_Panic> HDA VIA VT82xx
<Colonel_Panic> is how it appears in kmix
<genii> snd_intel_hda
<DarthFrog> snd_emu10k1 is not for a VIA sound chip.  I
<robotgeek> snd_intel_hda sounds like onboard sound
<genii> snd_hda_intel  rather, yes
<Colonel_Panic> I don't understand why this damn kwalletmanager doesn't ask me to log in when Kopete starts
<DarthFrog> For a VIA chip, it'd be snd_via(something or other).
<Colonel_Panic> that must be it. I have an Intel chipset on the motherboard
<Colonel_Panic> they sound chiop is prollt Intel as well
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: anyways, add "blacklist snd_hda_intel" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (without quotes) and you should be good from the next reboot, hopefully
<Colonel_Panic> shit my typing sucks
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<DarthFrog> Colonel_Panic:  Do you have a SB Live! card installed, along with your on-board sound chip?
<Colonel_Panic> \yeah
<DarthFrog> Ah.  You might have a conflict then.
<Colonel_Panic> I yoinked it out of an old computer I had lying around ehre
<Colonel_Panic> so should I remove that driver from the blacklist?
<DarthFrog> No.  Blacklist the onboard one if you want to use the Sound Blaster card.
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> so what about my kwallet woes?
<Colonel_Panic> cuz I can't log into my IM accounts until I fix that
<DarthFrog> Don't know.  I've had problems with kwallet that I've not managed to figure out myself.
<Colonel_Panic> should I disable compiz-fusion?
<DarthFrog> If you wish.
<rot> ho
<Colonel_Panic> thye desktop effects are really kinda pointless and ghey
<robotgeek> what are your issues with kwallet?
<rot> Hi i have a question
<Colonel_Panic> well
<rot> I all ready install the apache
<rot> and everything
<rot> if I want to make my computer to bt see from abother computer like iP
<Colonel_Panic> when Kopete starts, it asks wallet for my login passwords
<rot> OD DNS
<rot> how to do
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: did you set one up the first time?
<DarthFrog> rot: I'm not understanding what you're saying.  What do you want your computer to do?
<robotgeek> rot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Colonel_Panic> before it will log in to the IM accounts, it has to get the passwords from the wallet but the wallet doesn't authenticate me so Kopete can'ty log me in
<DarthFrog> robotgeek: You're good.  :-)
<rot> but I want to use
<rot> my own doamin name
<Colonel_Panic> set up the wallet? yeah
<robotgeek> rot: you will have to point your nameservers to the ip address, i am not sure how that works with dynamic ips
<Colonel_Panic> I don't think it will dork with a dynamic IP
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: i presume you are entering the correct password.
<Colonel_Panic> *work*
<Colonel_Panic> it never asks me for the password
<rot> ok
<Colonel_Panic> the dialog never even comes up
<Colonel_Panic> untilo
<Colonel_Panic> oops
<Colonel_Panic> until sometimes when I log out, the dialog box will pop up
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking I need to hose that damn compiz fusion
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: i don't have issues with the kwallet on my end, i think compiz might be hidiing your dialogs
<rot> http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/index.php?lang=en-utf-8&convcharset=iso-8859-1&collation_connection=utf8_unicode_ci&token=de13703e4ca53cf9b092bbabcd84f9a3
 * robotgeek has had issues with compiz doing things like that. till that gets fixed, i am not using it
<Colonel_Panic> thing is more dam trouble than it's worth, in a big way
<rot> what's the pass word form
<rot> phpmyadmin
<jkyro> rot, we cannot access your 127.0.0.1 :)
<robotgeek> rot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Phpmyadmin%20and%20mysql-admin
<Colonel_Panic> can I just uninstall it without messing up my desktop?
<nicolas_> genii
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: sure, just disable desktop effects (or are you talking about kwallet?)
<genii> nicolas_: Yes?
<nicolas_> finally after weeks trying i got my wlan working
<nicolas_> thank you so much
<Colonel_Panic> I believe (and this is just a strong educated guess based on my observations) that compiz fusion is starting up right as the dialog is popping up, and for some reason preventing it from appearing
<genii> nicolas_: Glad to have assisted
<nicolas_> ok bye
<Colonel_Panic> then, when I log out, after compiz quits, the dialog appears right before I get logged off
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: can you run alt + f2 (the run command window should pop up)
<robotgeek> if you don't see it, compiz is hiding it.
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I'm seeing that, but I'll bet you dollars to donkey... um, penises that it will come up as soon as I log out of KDE
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Colonel_Panic> the Wallet dialog, I mean
<Colonel_Panic> oops
<jegelie> Hello - can someone help me? I'm trying to make kubuntu boot on an iMac intel
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: please keep the language civil :)
<Colonel_Panic> well I did try to phrase it in a less obscene way ;)
<Colonel_Panic> do you know what I'm saying though?
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: anyways, you can disable kwallet if you so desire.
<Colonel_Panic> when I log into KDE, what happens is this:
<jegelie> I'm trying to boot from an external Firewire drive, but up till now no go.
<robotgeek> jegelie: let me see if i can find a link
<robotgeek> jegelie: uggh, okay. that toughens things
<jegelie> robotgeek: I think I virtually tried everything...
<Colonel_Panic> the desktop appears, then blanks out for a second as compiz fusion takes over, then  when the desktop returns, my systray icons start to appear in the upper-left corner of the screen as tiny windows, instead of systray icons.
<jegelie> robotgeek: I'm now with a GPT-partitioned drive, with a small partition to hold MBR.
<Colonel_Panic> Then, when I log out, the screen blinks again as compiz shuts down, and the kwallet dialog pops up without any window decorations, then the window decorations sometimes appear, then a few seconds later the screen blinks again and the login scvreen appears.
<jegelie> The internal drive has to stay untouched - it holds my OSX (and I haven't got a backup of it - I know, ... but I lack the drivespace for that)
<Colonel_Panic> so this leads me to believe compiz is the culprit
<robotgeek> jegelie: i tried a couple of years ago to make it boot off usb. i failed :(
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: disable it, see if it fixes your issue then
<jegelie> robotgeek: failed, or gave up to soon ;)
<Colonel_Panic> When I just disable compiz while KDe is running, my desktop panel freaks out and displays 16 skinny little desktops
<jegelie> robotgeek: as I get it, it must be possible nowadays - even with GRUB.
<robotgeek> jegelie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot/ExternalHardDisk/Firewire does not look too promising
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking that there may be a way to fix the situation without disabling compiz, if I can delay the launching of the startup apps untilo after compiz has fiunished loading
<Colonel_Panic> is this possible?
<robotgeek> jegelie: plus, i think those are outdated. they probably refer to the ppc imac
<Colonel_Panic> can you put delays on when apps start up when the session starts?
<robotgeek> Colonel_Panic: not sure, if you are autostarting using scripts, yes. otherwise, i dunno. sprry
<robotgeek> sorry
<Colonel_Panic> if not, I'll just have to uninstall compiz fusion altogether
<jegelie> robotgeek: yes - that was my experience too. Therefore I thought I'd better ask it to a "live" channel...
<Colonel_Panic> cuz this is getting ridiculous
<Colonel_Panic> it's been going on for months now and I've just about had it
<chipbuddy> lets say i have no use for a gui at all. how do i uninstall it so i'm just left with the command line?
<Colonel_Panic> ununstall KDE
<robotgeek> jegelie: even this does not look very helpful, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10233
<Colonel_Panic> *uninstall*
<genii> chipbuddy: install ubuntu-minimal then remove packages like kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop   or so on
<rot> did any boday know how to make the IP as like Dns with using the more polour sites
<rot> and I had domain name
<Colonel_Panic> here goes. I'm uninstalling compiz-fusion
<rot> www..com
<jegelie> robotgeek: well, the last one leaves me thinking about a HFS+ boot CD, in order to fire up the external Linux disk
<Colonel_Panic> if you hear a blood-curdling scream or a blue streak of profanity, you
<Colonel_Panic> you'll know it screwed up
<jegelie> robotgeek: It kinda was the way I pictured it - standaard booting into OS X, with a CD option to boot into Linux.
<robotgeek> jegelie: http://www.robotgeek.org/wiki/Main/BootAnywhereCd maybe a good starting point.
<genii> rot: If you use some service like dyndns or so, you cannot make something like  www.myname.com point to myname.dyndns.org  easily
<genii> rot: Even if you own the domain
<chema> Hi to all
<robotgeek> well, you could technically redirect from myname.com myname.dyndns.com, but that defeats the purpose, i think :)
<robotgeek> hello chema
<rot> how to make it
<genii> rot: Pay your ISP for a static IP address then in control panel of your domain point the dns name to that IP
<jegelie> robotgeek: how do you keep coming up with those links?
<rot> I had all ready the domain
<rot> pay to who
<robotgeek> jegelie: i try and document useful things i have tried, so later when i need to do it again, i don't need to think much :)
<chipbuddy> holy crap i'm so happy. i've been spending all this time trying to find some light version of linux (DSL, deli, puppy), but it looks like ubuntu-minimal is all i need
<genii> rot: For instance if I have Bell Sympatico for my internet. I ask them to give me an IP address which does not change (static). They charge about $5(Canadian $) a month for this. Then you go to the website from where you control your domain. You put in there as the DNS of your domain the static IP they assigned to you.
<jegelie> robotgeek: I'm definitely puzzled about the fact that GRUB hangs. It is the GRUB from the 8.04 Kubuntu LiveCD. When I boot with ALT pressed down (i.e. EFI looks for bootable devices, with BIOS-emulation) I can see the FireWire HD labeled "Windows". That's OK with me. But on boot, it leaves me with a blinking cursor on a black screen.
<rot> yeah but i'm rogers
<jegelie> robotgeek: do I boot using rEFIt, I get a serie of errors regarding GRUB,
 * jegelie pulls up a picture of a bootscreen and types the errors over.
<robotgeek> jegelie: does that version of grub even support efi? i think kubuntu comes with 0.97
<Colonel_Panic> unbelievable
<Colonel_Panic> I uninstalled compiz-fusion but it's still running
<Colonel_Panic> I guess it didn't uninstall
<Colonel_Panic> how can I just turn it off?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: alt-f2 kwin --replace
<robotgeek> jegelie: http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnEFI google provides (and this is grub 2.0 )
<jegelie> robotgeek: it says here "Starting legacy loader | Using load options 'USB' | Error: Not found returned fromm legacy loader | Error: Not found from LocateDevicePath"
<jegelie> robotgeek: do I need GRUB or GRUB2 at all?
<jegelie> robotgeek: (and as I understood, GRUB2 is now referred to as GRUB, and the old GRUB is Legacy GRUB)
<robotgeek> jegelie: i am unsure of what refit does. lemme see
<ubuntu_> could someone try to help me with an error I get when I try to use my wireless card, it says "Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend."    ?
<robotgeek> jegelie: my read of that was grub 2 has taken off from grub 0.97, and grub 0.97 is now legacy grub :)
<jegelie> robotgeek: that is what I meant (sorry - it's still early morning over here)
<rot> #apche
<rot> #APACHE
<robotgeek> jegelie: i see what refit does. http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c2s2_startos.html says something about elilo/grub + files
<ubuntu_> or tell me what linux distro would work best in a laptop and has the wireless stuff incuded and working?
<Colonel_Panic> Well, compiz-fusion is still installed...
<Colonel_Panic> I turned it off and like I expected, my desktop panel got all messed up and all my window decorations disappeared
<Colonel_Panic> I had to log out, and when I logged back in, the systray icons went to their proper places
<robotgeek> ubuntu_: are you using ubuntu/kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> the Wallet dialog opened and I properly got logged into Kopete
<Colonel_Panic> we'll see how well it works next time I log out
<robotgeek> ubuntu_: does the system recognize your wireless card?
<ubuntu_> yes
<jegelie> robotgeek: I see. rEFIt can boot GRUB, LILO, elilo, etc. Seems like it is nothing more than a polished EFI. I needed it only to sync MBR with GPT (after which I'm unable to boot from CD holding the "C" key down :( )
<ubuntu_> I try to configure it and when I enable it, it tells me "Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend." and disables it.
<jegelie> robotgeek: guess I'm gonna have to try the CVS GRUB2. Makes me a beta-tester (again  :\  )
<robotgeek> jegelie: i have not messed with the macs, so i am pretty clueless on how the rest work. Good luck, and please post your results (after victory!) to the wiki page :)
<jegelie> robotgeek: I will definitely do that.
<sporkf> http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-networking/378472-ubuntu-linux-pnl.html
<Colonel_Panic> thanks for all the help guys
<Colonel_Panic> the problem seems to be fixed for the time being
<davidwhitewings> :)
<robotgeek> jegelie: maybe this offers some insight/hope http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-07/msg01536.html
<Colonel_Panic> just one more question: how do I use chmod to set permissions for a directory?
<Colonel_Panic> I have a new hard drive mounted at /media/sdb1
<jtmoney> hey guys, i am running the kde4 remix cd as a "live cd" and there's no "install" shortcut on the desktop... is there a command i can run to install kde4 without having to reboot again? :)
<davidwhitewings> it's the same to set permissions for dirs just like the files
<sporkf> http://articles.eliasalucard.com/ubuntu_lunix_is_racist.xhtml
<Colonel_Panic> so I can set permission on the entire drive as if it was just a file?
<Colonel_Panic> well... I guess it IS just a file
<Colonel_Panic> I mean, this is UNIX
<Colonel_Panic> Linux
<ubuntu_> between my video card and wireless cards I cant get linux on my laptop.
<ubuntu_> eubuntu is cool I have that on my 6 year olds computer
<Colonel_Panic> hey
<phi> hi all
<phi> im using konversation for the first time .... is there a list of channels somewhere?
<phi> ha, i found it. just press f5
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm under hardy heron with kde 3.5.9.
<MetaMorfoziS> My problem is that for a short time krunner or how it named (altf2 dialog) hangs on for a long time
<MetaMorfoziS> after executing a cmd
<MetaMorfoziS> it means 5-10seconds in frozen state
<flaccid> !bugs | MetaMorfoziS
<ubottu> MetaMorfoziS: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MetaMorfoziS> It's not a bug, i think I'm messed up something
<MetaMorfoziS> because it works on every other machines, and it worked here before...
<MetaMorfoziS> So the question is, how can i debug this? What can i check?
<ubuntu_> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> as you think
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<ubuntu_> can Somebody help me
<MetaMorfoziS> If you don't ask i don'T think...
<ubuntu_>  
<ubuntu_>  
<ubuntu_> Can Anybody Help me with something
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you are ignored by now @ the half of the channel
<MetaMorfoziS> just ask, don't ask for ask:)
<flaccid> is it actually called krunner in kde3
<ubuntu_> How Do i Run a SH FIle
<MetaMorfoziS> first grant execution of it
<MetaMorfoziS> chmod +x foo.sh
<ubuntu_> I dont know how
<ubuntu_> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> then ./foo.sh
<ubuntu_> Do i go in terminal
<flaccid> ubuntu_: sh ./file.sh
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah.
<MetaMorfoziS> or if it causes strange errors then bash ./file.sh
<ubuntu_> sqlier-0.8.2b.sh
<ubuntu_> woops
<ubuntu_> Cant find sql.sh
<ubuntu_> do i gotta cd to the directory
<flaccid> ubuntu_: you can either do that or give the full path
<ubuntu_> hmm
<ubuntu_> Its not working correctly
<eddieftw> hello all, i need help converting a few files from ogg to mp3
<flaccid> !doesntwork | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubuntu_> sweet
<ubuntu_> brb guys
<flaccid> eddieftw: i think soundkonverter can do that
<caspix> hello
<phi> hi
<pascalFR> ping
<flaccid> pong
<Schijnn> How do I adjust the properties on a secondary taskbar in 3.5?
<waylandbill> I downloaded an iso and did an md5sum of it. It doesn't match the release directory's sum from it's list. Is my only action to correct this to download the iso from scratch?
<flaccid> yes
<larss0n> hello
<larss0n> shit lol
<flaccid> !language | larss0n
<ubottu> larss0n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<larss0n> ok, sorry
<larss0n> hello
<waylandbill> laptop locked up during the transfer. I figured one of the blocks wget wrote out would be bad. Thanks.
<MrKennie_> waylandbill: there are ways you can download just the bad parts again. I believe rsync is good at that.
<MrKennie_> how are the ati fglrx drivers compared with nvidia these days? nvidia 2d is terrible atm.
<flaccid> both have issues. ati probably more
<MrKennie_> hrm
<MrKennie_> I knew ati have always had troubles, wondered if they have got any better
<MrKennie_> that's whty I stuck with nvidia but they seem to be getting worse.
<flaccid> fglrx will probably always have big issues the way it keeps going but the radeonhd seems much better but i havnt used it myself with a hd card
<MrKennie_> hm
<waylandbill> MrKennie_: as good as the hardware I guess. My radeon 200m in my laptop couldn't get out of its own way, but the driver doesn't seem to produce any errors or warnings. :-)
<MrKennie_> my issue is 2d, and compiz runs so much better on my laptop which just has Intel graphics.
<MrKennie_> surely that aint right :)
<waylandbill> I've had far less issues with the nvidia in my desktop. Runs compiz great, not that I use it anymore.
<MrKennie_> maybe I should look for an older ati and use the opensource drivers. They've always seemed good.
<waylandbill> I have to say that I'm using closed drivers for both though.
<MrKennie_> I don't even know if my card is supported anymore now that nvidia re splitting up drivers again.
<MrKennie_> maybe I'll wait to see what the news is on the latest drivers is and get something better than I got.
<waylandbill> MrKennie_: that definately is a pain them splitting.
<MrKennie_> at least ati open their older drivers
<MrKennie_> something I guess
<flaccid> MrKennie_: that did next to nothing
<MrKennie_> really?
<MrKennie_> more than nvidia had ever done.
<flaccid> do you see any effect?
<MrKennie_> the radeon 9000 I got seems to work well
<flaccid> yes but imo its their way of relinquishing responsibility
<MrKennie_> I guess
<waylandbill> I have to agree.
<MrKennie_> so it's really jsut a way for ati to score kudos in the opensource world.
<MrKennie_> like Via.
<flaccid> pretty much. but because of the other issues i don't see many unix users respecting them
<waylandbill> if they cared that much, they'd find a way to work with open source  community on new products rather than just aging ones.
<MrKennie_> yea, absolutely
<mneptok> they do care. about lawyers.
<mneptok> and IMO, if nVidia or ATI ever released source code to their drivers, it would be patent lawyer armegeddon
<flaccid> ati have done so
<ubuntu__> siemka
<waylandbill> flaccid: I avoided downloading the entire iso by mounting it and using jigdo-lite. Turns out about 1000 files were good and only 200 to re-download. a little easier on the servers that way.
<flaccid> coolio
<flaccid> !info jigdo-lite
<ubottu> Package jigdo-lite does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> !find jigdo
<ubottu> Found: jigdo, jigdo-file
<flaccid> !info jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo (source: jigdo): GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 191 kB, installed size 452 kB
<flaccid> !info jigdo-file
<ubottu> jigdo-file (source: jigdo): Download Debian CD images from any Debian mirror. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 203 kB, installed size 548 kB
<flaccid> weird but thanks for the info!
<waylandbill> flaccid: it is useful for upgrading CDs like say 8.04 to 8.04.1. It will use any packages it can find locally and only download ones it doesn't have and rebuild the cd. pretty handy.
<flaccid> hmm that is pretty handy
<hookoa> help
<hookoa> Hello?
<waylandbill> hi
<hookoa> Hello?
<hookoa> Good morning.  Could someone help me with a boot loader question?
<waylandbill> they may be able to. don't know until they know the question.
<hookoa> I tried to install kubuntu this morning and the installation failed at what seems to be the halfway point of setting up Grub bootloader.
<hookoa> Grub 1.5 is telling me I have an Error 5.
<hookoa> I've looked online with another computer for a solution, but I couldn't figure out what I need to do.
<waylandbill> so the installation never completed?
<hookoa> It seems that way.  I reinstalled, and that went through successfully, but when I restarted (after it told me to), there was the same error message.
<waylandbill> Error 5 I think means that it cannot find the file that continues the boot process needed by grub on the hard drive (since all of it cannot fit in the MBR)
<waylandbill> you may be able to verify the menu.lst and run grub-install to re-install it.
<hookoa> Hmm....  Let me figure out how to do that.  Thanks for helping me.
<waylandbill> hookoa: you should be able to use the live-cd to boot up and then mount the root partition and install grub to it using grub-install. You'll need to use the --root-directory switch to specify the mount point.
<waylandbill> good luck.
<nogagplz> Hey guys, is there a guide anywhere on how to disable pulseaudio in kubuntu 8.04?
<aprovaux1> tem alguem ai?
<hookoa> Once I figure out how to load kubuntu onto my computer, I'll be a bit more helpful, nogagplz.
<nogagplz> hehe, I gave up on Kubuntu at 7.04, trying to help a friend :P
<aprovaux1> pode me ajudar
<aprovaux1> help me
<aprovaux1> I want to install in my amsn kubuntu
<waylandbill> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<waylandbill> aprovaux1: did you try installing using adept?
<aprovaux1> 	
<aprovaux1> ja tried!
<waylandbill> aprovaux1: what was the result? an error?
<aprovaux1> so in my kubunto so has amsn 0.95, I install the amsn 0.97
<waylandbill> aprovaux1: so you wanted a newer version. You downloaded a package from the project site? Was it a source package?
<amit> how to remove any application by konsole
<amit> please tell me
<flaccid> !apt | amit
<ubottu> amit: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<waylandbill> amit: apt-get remove package
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How do I switch to KDE4-edition of Kubuntu and get rid of all Kubuntu-KDE3 packages easiliy?
<amit> i tried but not working
<waylandbill> amit: not working means what exactly? an error?
<amit> amit@amit-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove movie player
<amit> Reading package lists... Done
<amit> Building dependency tree
<amit> Reading state information... Done
<amit> E: Couldn't find package movie
<waylandbill> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amit> this is complet message
<waylandbill> amit: movie player isn't the name of the package as it can't be two words. You may mean mplayer?
<amit> amit@amit-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove movie player
<amit> Reading package lists... Done
<amit> Building dependency tree
<amit> Reading state information... Done
<amit> E: Couldn't find package movie
<amit> ya right
<amit> its totem movie player
<amit> how i can uninstall it
<waylandbill> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<waylandbill> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 84 kB
<waylandbill> amit: apt-get remove totem
<amit> ok
<amit> thanks buddy its work
<waylandbill> amit: FYI, apt wants the name of the actual package, not how it appears in the menu.
<waylandbill> you're welcome.
<amit> but it still on program menu
<nogagplz> Okay so how can I get rid of pulseaudio, and go back to alsa? just sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio?
<caspi1> hello
<amit> its not remove
<caspi1> i just installed kde4 on my ubuntu, and i need some help with panel....can somebody help me?
<waylandbill> amit: pastebin the output of the apt-get remove command.
<waylandbill> caspi1: #kubuntu-kde4
<caspi1> ok
<amit> where is pastebin
<waylandbill> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amit> i dont for that
<amit> ok
<caspi1> there is noone answering...
<waylandbill> amit: it appears that it removed it okay.
 * flaccid yawns
<flaccid> !kde4 | caspi
<ubottu> caspi: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> oops
 * waylandbill graps flaccid a cup of coffee.
<flaccid> im drinking beer :)
<waylandbill> 7 am here. not quite time for a cold beer... yet. ;-)
<flaccid> ahahaha
<neukadmin> hi, I installed the last xen kernel for my pc, but every boot up I get an error like this: "timeout waiting for ADMA IDLE, stat 0x0" and the system reboots, what can I do now?
<waylandbill> neukadmin: tell grub to boot the kernel you had before you put that kernel in.
<vsudilov_> hm anyone know how to automatically remove white border space from PDFs?
<devius> i just wanted to ask if i should update my hardy heron alpha release via internet or download and make a new installation
<neukadmin> waylandbill I bootet with the old non xen kernel (this way I can use irssi right now) but I do need xen support, which this old kernel doesnt have
<phi> hi all
<flaccid> howdy
<phi> got a strange problem: 4GB ram .....
<phi> when I user the generic kernel i get 3.1GB - when i use the server kernel power management sucks (fan is always running)  ....
<phi> Are there any solutions without compiling a custom kernel???????
<concernedcitizen> !kerberos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos
<phi> is this the right forum to ask such a question or should i post it somwhere else?
<madagascar> I need major help
<madagascar> I lost my gui
<madagascar> all i have is my command line
<faileas> madagascar: try startx ?
<madagascar> greg:/usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc: no such file or directory stopping KDisplay manager : kde-kde4 not running c/var/run/run/kdm-kde.pid not found
<fredthemonkey> hi. i can't install the "samba" package from adept - it says broken and no further info.
<madagascar> how do i start startx
<fredthemonkey> how can i get it to install?
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: try it from konsole and advise the errors ie. sudo apt-get install samba
<flaccid> !samba | fredthemonkey
<ubottu> fredthemonkey: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<madagascar> how do i start startx
<fredthemonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37410/
<fredthemonkey> so i better compile it from source?
<flaccid> madagascar: it does it for you
<madagascar> flaccid: hey yea i couldnt do it last night
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: apt-cache policy samba please
<madagascar> flaccid: i did what you told me to do and this was the error 'greg:/usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc: no such file or directory stopping KDisplay manager : kde-kde4 not running c/var/run/run/kdm-kde.pid not found'
<flaccid> madagascar: ok so as you can see a blobal kde config file is missing, lets look on the packages site to see which pkg it is in
<untiled> hi, if i try to mount my iphone with iphone-mount as is written on ubuntu help konsole tell me "Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again." what it mean?
<flaccid> untiled: goto system settings and add yourself to the group 'fuse'
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37413/
<flaccid> madagascar: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm-kde4
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: ok same thing with samba-common now please
<fredthemonkey> okay
<madagascar> flaccid: do i need to do anything else lik that ctrl alt f2
<fredthemonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37415/ here we go :)
<BlueAidan_work> does the kubuntu 8.04.1 live dvd use kde 4.1?
<flaccid> madagascar: maybe but if its just a missing file a reinstall might do it
<flaccid> BlueAidan_work: no
<madagascar> flaccid: thank  ill be back hopfully it will be the last time
<BlueAidan_work> hrrm, I really don't even want to mess with kde3 on this new box.
<flaccid> ok
<fredthemonkey> flanccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37415/
<BlueAidan_work> does the kubuntu-desktop package use kde 4.1?
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: didn't you already show me this?
<gnumm> what is the best java plugins for 64bit firefox?
<flaccid> BlueAidan_work: please read the topic for details
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: yes, sorry. i thougt you didn't see it
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: if my name is in it, i see it
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: okay
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: at this point it looks like you have to disable hardy-updates to install it
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37416/
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: but then it wouldn't be the newest version, right?
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: no it wouldn't. i don't see updates in there. can you please run a sudo apt-get update then try again?
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: okay
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: it gives me the same error
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: i guess i better compile it from source and get the newest version that way
<flaccid> there should be no need. you could install it manually with dpkg -i --force-overwrite anyway
<flaccid> maybe im ready it the wrong way around. goto adept and enable updates and try again
<flaccid> ready=reading
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: what do you mean with enable updates? my system is up to date and gets updates as soon as they are out. i manually checked for updates, too.
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: manage repositories in adept and enable the updates repos
<untiled> how to mount an ssh server?
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: ah i guess i understand you now. okay, i did that. lets see...
<fredthemonkey> huh? now there's a whole bunch of updates? how come this wasn't activated O_O?
<madagascar> flaccid: i did it but nothing changed
<baudthief> Is there any real way to move from 32Bit Kubuntu to 64Bit Kubuntu without a complete reinstall of everything? (I need the missing 800MB RAM heh)
<flaccid> i have no idea what this means or whatever:
<flaccid>  *** 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 0
<flaccid>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<baudthief> ie: without formatting
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: maybe it works after these updates :)
<flaccid> what updates?
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: that update flag i set in adept which wasnt activated by default for some strange reason
<flaccid> its still fetching updates?
<fredthemonkey> yep
<timo_> hi all, I
<fredthemonkey> 126 updates total
<timo_> I'm trying to get alt symbols in Kubuntu
<madagascar> flaccid: what should i do now
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: you have to wait for that before you try to install it, thus the reason for updating the list. this is likely the problem.
<timo_> but it doens't work...
<flaccid> madagascar: start kdm-kde4
<madagascar> how do  i do that
<timo_> not in kate, not in openoffice, not in firefox...
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: yes that propably is it. :) i'll write back, when its done
<flaccid> madagascar: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 start
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: ok
<madagascar> and then
<flaccid> madagascar: it should start kdm
<timo_> I'm trying to get alt symbols in Kubuntu, but I had no luck so far... googled it already.
<timo_> in firefox, some characters appear when I use the "ctrl-shift-U ..." method, but not all of them
<timo_> for example, when I want an "e" with a line on it (can't type it here, but it's used often in Dutch), I get a box with "0082" in it.
<timo_> however, according to this table, it should give me the /e: http://www.cdrummond.qc.ca/cegep/informat/Professeurs/Alain/files/ascii.htm
<Taggnostr> timo_, maybe you need some font that supports them
<timo_> can somebody confirm this bug?
<timo_> Taggnostr: that could be the problem... but where do I find them?
<tsuna27> flaccid: thank you this is madagascar
<tsuna27> it now works
<flaccid> tsuna27: all good?
<flaccid> madagascar is an awesome trance track anyway glad you fixed it
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: woo its installing. thanks a bunch - with out you i wouldn't even have noticed that it wasnt updatin some packages anmore!
<Taggnostr> !fonts
<tsuna27> flaccid: madagascar is also my nickname in real life
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Taggnostr> timo_, try there
<tsuna27> #UBUNTU
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: now samba is installed :) :)
<timo_> Taggnostr: thanks
<flaccid> cool two happy users tonight yay
<fredthemonkey> :D
<timo_> Taggnostr: but are you sure it's the fonts? Not the character set or something?
<Taggnostr> when it is an encoding problem you see wrong char or a black <?>
<timo_> no I get a small square box with the numeric code of the symbol I'm trying to insert
<Taggnostr> afaik if no font in the system has that letter it can't be displayed
<timo_> ok
<Taggnostr> that it's used instead of the missing char
<timo_> got firefox 3
<Taggnostr> if you check on wikipedia there are links too
<Taggnostr> in the help page about fonts there are both links and tutorial that explain how to obtain/install these fonts
<Taggnostr> try to go in a random page with strange characters, if you are lucky you will find a link to this page, otherwise just search it
<timo_> ah, thank you very much
<tsuna27> how can i edit my log inscreen in admin mode
<ville88> hello can anyone help me with  GPROFTPD? cant get anyone to access my ftp server
<timo_> Taggnostr: I found out that the unicode characters I was trying to get just have a different code on my system
<timo_> to get the e with the stripe, I had to use UE9 instead of U82
<timo_> e9
<DarkTan> ok, how do i get my pcmcia wireless card working in 8.04?
<DarkTan> i'm using xubuntu rightnow, but that channel appears to be dead
<Talia187> Quelqun parle francais ici ?
<faileas> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<faileas> non...
<Talia187> Ah okay nan parce que la dernière fois tout le monde parlait anglais xD
<faileas> pardon, ma francais n'est pas tres bon, je etudy a... un anne
<faileas> (and my spelling is aweful ;p)
<waylandbill> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DarkTan> need help using my pcmcia wireless card in 8.04
<administrateur> Test of text
<faileas> waylandbill: yeah, did that. and that was about all the french i can muster right now ;p
<chipbuddy> i'm installing ubuntu minimal on an old lap top. one of the install screens says "low memory mode" and then it wants me to select the encoding of the console. the default choice is "UTF-8"... what is this screen?
<Agent_bob> it's to help you be able to read the setup instructions     if you can read this, then utf8 should be fine
<faileas> ubuntu minimal? never heard of it
<Agent_bob> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.102 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<faileas> Agent_bob: i mean, it it another distro?
<chipbuddy> i found an old laptop that has 64 mb of ram. i've tried other lightweight linux distros, but all of them kind of bothered me.
<Agent_bob> another distro ?     no.    you have ubuntu-minimal + kubuntu-desktop    the minimal is the base system   the OS  if you will.
<faileas> Agent_bob: ahh, ok
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy after you get that installed you can  apt-get install x-window-system-core fluxbox xdm mc elinks        and have a light weight gui to run on it. + file manager and web browser
<Agent_bob> just a sujestion of package.   you will probably want to select your own.  but the  x-window-system-core  will put xorg on it.
<chipbuddy> agent_bob: i'll be happy with just a command line. really i just want to be able to program around the house. one of the (many) problems with this laptop is has no internet connection, so my normal method of installing software (synaptic and apt-get) won't work
<faileas> chipbuddy: use another box/vm to install, then copy to CD?
<faileas> using aptoncd, or just coping out apt's cache
<chipbuddy> whoah... thanks for those ideas
<faileas> chipbuddy: i had similar problems before XD
 * Agent_bob just copies all dl'd packages to cd and makes symlinks in /var/cache/apt/archives   then i can use the same cd on any box  and add to it from the main box.     well i use a dvd rather than a cd  but you get the gest
<rot> how to assign the IP
<Agent_bob> knetwork manager
<Agent_bob> ifconfig ?
<faileas> Agent_bob: well, the basic idea is there ;p
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> there IS a minimal ubuntu disk
<Agent_bob> edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
 * faileas whoots
<Agent_bob> @ rot
<rot> how to opene the file
<rot> yeah
<Agent_bob> which file ?
<Agent_bob> i offered three solutions
<faileas> rot: sudo nano (or text editor of choice) /etc/network/interface ?
<rot> ok
 * faileas tend to use nano for everything ;p
<Agent_bob> the first of which would be the "kubuntu way"
<rot> ok I opene the file
<rot> and what I gone write inside the file
<Agent_bob> rot example only    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4394c4c8
<rot> my file is empty
<Agent_bob> sounds like you opened a new file
<Agent_bob> case sensitive
<faileas> (i think i left out the s...)
<Agent_bob> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rot> I open with ur cmd
<Agent_bob> ur ?
<rot> for exmaple I have this ip 72.232.17.137 how to make
<rot> remote form outside
 * Agent_bob reverts to first sujestion.
<Agent_bob> knetwork manager
<rot> ok and after
<rot> 192.168.1.101
<faileas> Agent_bob: i think so too >_>
<rot> * Agent_bob help
<Agent_bob> rot ok.  lets stop playing the "i'm too lazy to type it all out" game, and why don't you tell us exactly what you are trying to do.  then someone here might be able to walk you through it.     i don't have enough information at present to be able to do more than point you at the gui tool.
<Agent_bob> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> i wasn't trying to be rude,  it's just that this question "<rot> how to assign the IP" makes too many assumptions   and my first few seemed to be incorrect.
<Taggnostr> timo_, Char: é - Codepoint: U+00E9 - Name: LATIN SMALL LETTER E WITH ACUTE - Category: Ll - Block: Latin-1 Supplement
<Taggnostr> this one?
<mizipzor_> is there a command for exiting the X server and doing stuff in just shell? it seems to restart as soon as i shut it down
<federico_> castellano alguien porfavor?
<khaije1> why can't i find a .torrent for the stable a/o testing netinst cds?
<khaije1> the http d/l is ass slow
<mizipzor_> federico_: try in english and i might be able to help :)
<rot> ok don't worry nothing happen
<timo_> Taggnostr: yes, that one
<khaije1> ::ahem:: nevermind
<rot>  ok
<roldyx> hello my kubuntu freeze.. how do i repair it probloblem??
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<roldyx> Agent_bob: is it for me?
<Agent_bob> if you find one.  yes.
<roldyx> Agent_bob: but I dont know because freeze my notebook
<roldyx> the freeze is random
<Agent_bob> first thing is diagnosing the problem    second is determining if it is a bug or a blunder.  then repairing or devising a work-around for the particular issue.       without step one.  step two and three are moot
<Agent_bob> roldyx you can check the log files in /var/log   to see if several old logs end with the same thing   which might indicate either normal shutdown or the hang up
<Agent_bob> roldyx you can test the "magic sysRQ" keys to see if it is hung or the display has stopped responding.     exapmle;  alt+sysRQ+u  alt+sysRQ+b   if that reboots the system was not hung.  if not it's hung.
<roldyx> Agent_bob: sysRQ??
<Agent_bob> yes sysRQ   on qwerty 104 pc keyboards  it's on the same key as [print screen]     kernel hotkeys are   alt+sysRQ+[r,e,u,o,b]   there are others but those are about all that seem useful to me.
<Agent_bob> on some notebooks you'll have to just look for it.
<Agent_bob> break out the ole monical and hunt it up...
<DarkTan> i need some help installin a pcmcia wireless card under 8.04
<DarkTan> !info pcmcia
<ubottu> Package pcmcia does not exist in hardy
<DarkTan> !info wireless
<ubottu> Package wireless does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> !info pcmciautils
<ubottu> pcmciautils (source: pcmciautils): PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6. In component main, is important. Version 014-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 156 kB
<DarkTan> ahh, thanks you
<Agent_bob> and you'll want  kernel-pcmcia-modules-`uname -r`   if you don't have that already
<DarkTan> can i d/l pcmciautils to usb drive?
<Agent_bob> sure
<Agent_bob> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<DarkTan> the comp i'm installing to has no internet at all
<DarkTan> does it matter that i'm using xubuntu?
<Agent_bob> see teh url ^.   and no it doesn't matter.   *buntu == *buntu == *buntu      same system same packages.   different defaults
<DarkTan> ok, which one do i need for an AMD k6?
<Agent_bob> teh   hah.   sorry.    the ^
<DarkTan> i386?
<Agent_bob> DarkTan the one that matches the kernel.
<mizipzor> startx problem with nvidia driver: dmesg past http://pastebin.com/f7e51d7e8
<mizipzor> seems to be a version missmatch, anyone know how to fix?
<DarkTan> how do i tell what kernel i'm using?
<Agent_bob> that's why i said     kernel-pcmcia-modules-`uname -r`  <<<
<DarkTan> oh
<Agent_bob> uname -r
<DarkTan> i assume i'm supposed to type that in a terminal?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Agent_bob> !nv | mizipzor reinstall the driver maybe ?
<ubottu> mizipzor reinstall the driver maybe ?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> proprietary drivers will require reinstall with each kernel subversion
<Agent_bob> subverted kernels anyway !
<mizipzor> Agent_bob: already tried that ... :/
<roldyx> Agent_bob: i found this error
<roldyx> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<roldyx> Atom 4, CARD32 4, unsigned long 4
<DarkTan> "bash: kernel-pcmccia-modules-: command not found"
<DarkTan> pcmcia*
<DarkTan> what should i try next Agent_bob?
<Agent_bob> !nv | roldyx driver maybe ?
<ubottu> roldyx driver maybe ?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> DarkTan you enter what i said.     uname -r    to see the kernel version      you want the package  kernel-pcmcia-modules-`uname -r`  <<< that is not a command it's a package name.    the command would be something like   sudo apt-get install kernel-pcmcia-modules-`uname -r`
<Agent_bob> but the apt-get command will not work if you are not networked so youll have to first get the package and make it local then use   sudo dpkg -i kernel-pcmcia-modules-`uname -r`    in the same dir with the package or supply the path to it.
<DarkTan> ok, kernel is 2.6.24-19-generic
<rot> how to make public_ftp
<Agent_bob> there ya go.   now visit the url   http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Agent_bob> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Agent_bob> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<DarkTan> ok, is this what i'm looking for? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/pcmciautils
<Agent_bob> rot but might i sujest  sshd + scp   more secure than ftp.
<Agent_bob> DarkTan doesn't look like it.     do you have a *buntu box that is networked ?
<DarkTan> can;t
<DarkTan> it has no NIC
<DarkTan> i'm the only thing i have for it is the pcmcia card
<Agent_bob> so you don't have ubuntu on anything else
<DarkTan> no, not yet
<DarkTan> after i get this one down, i have a several boxes to do
<Agent_bob> would be most simple with one that is networked first   then you could use apt on that box to fetch packages for the others
<DarkTan> hm...I didn't know i could do that
<DarkTan> i guess that will be tonight's project
<DarkTan> thanks for the help thi
<DarkTan> tho*
<shadowhywind> is it safe to delete everything in the /tmp folder?
<Agent_bob> exapmle; (+net) sudo apt-get -d install kernel-pcmcia-modules-2.6.24-19-generic ;cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /mnt/usbstick     (-net)  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbstick ;sudo dpkg -i /mnt/usbstick/*
<Agent_bob> using (net)  to indicate which box the command is on.
<Agent_bob> and using a usb stick to transfer the files
<Agent_bob> anyway you can get the gest from that.
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind sure.  if you are about to reboot
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind tmp "should" be cleaned each boot time anyway.
<shadowhywind> Agent_bob i just found that online, hehe
<shadowhywind> I am doing a backup of my entire system.. I will remove tmp from that backup since it looks like it doesn't matter.. hehe
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind use a switch to exclude  /dev /proc /sys /tmp
<Agent_bob> backup all the rest.
<mizipzor_> could someone in here give me the pastebin link i posted a few minutes ago? lost it when i switched client :p
<shadowhywind> \those 4 will be recreated on startup?
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind three of those four are in ram.
<Agent_bob> mizipzor_ same nick ?
<shadowhywind> oh hehe
<Agent_bob> http://pastebin.com/f7e51d7e8
<mizipzor_> Agent_bob: except underscore, yea
<Agent_bob> yeah i dropped the underscore and found it.
<Agent_bob>             ^
<shadowhywind> and Agent_bob any ideas on why i am getting bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing. errors when i try to un tar some of my backup files?
<Agent_bob> mizipzor_   heh.   grep mizipzor IrcLog | grep http         maybe you should log your irc client  :)
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind cause they are gzip rather than bzip2 format ?
<Agent_bob> try -z rather than -j  on them
<shadowhywind> using sudo tar -cvjf ../disk/backup4.tar.bz2 <folderto tar> to tar.. and using sudo tar -xvjf backup4.tar.bz2   to untar
<Agent_bob> or actually   you might try    tar -xf     it should decompress automagicly nowadays
<shadowhywind> k, will give that a try and see what happens
 * Agent_bob seldom ever uses -v on a tarball     no error means no error in linux...
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind another tool you could use on that is    file backup4.tar.bz2      should tell you what compression it used.
<Agent_bob> file is as handy as a pocket on a shirt
<shadowhywind> hehe
<mmm> hi all
<shadowhywind> I will give that a shot on the next backup file, hehe
<mizipzor_> Agent_bob: my client wasnt on at the time, hence the problem :)
<Agent_bob> mizipzor_ problem solved.  happy camper.
<kun-10> hi
<jonathan_> hello!
<mizipzor_> Agent_bob: thanks :)
<ville88> anyone know a good program to record the desktop?
<kun-10> i need help
<jonathan_> i wan't to use a absolute path to a samba network pc in windows
<jonathan_> just entering smb://workingplace/BOOT (C) don't work
<jonathan_> what can i do to do this?
<kun-10> Sound disappeared!!
<kun-10>  smb://workingplace/BOOT
<Agent_bob> does smp now insert the third / like it should, or do you still need   smb:///blahblahblah
<kun-10> anyone can help me
<jonathan_> hm it don't work
<Agent_bob> !sound | kun-10 if the wiki can't i probably can't
<ubottu> kun-10 if the wiki can't i probably can't: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kun-10> i have Kubuntu
<mmm> How can i append automatically a pasword to the recovery kernel options?
<mmm> in grub
<mmm> menu.lst
<Agent_bob> mmm does the grub howto cover that ?  i havent looked
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer
<Agent_bob> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kun-10> ?
<mmm> imho it isn't tells about this but i check
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer?
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer to fix the problme?
<mmm> yeah, it isn't tells about that
<Agent_bob> mmm well i use lilo cause grub is too weak for my system, so i can't really help with that.  i know some of the basics of grub  but that's about it.    sorry.
<mmm> okay, thanks
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer to fix the problme?
<Agent_bob> maybe someone else. can
<Agent_bob> kun-10 i'm not going to.  so the question can i is moot.    go to the page and follow it...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<kun-10> i go
<kun-10> i do it
<Agent_bob> it that doesn't get you there.   maybe someone else will step up to help in here.
<kun-10> plz
<Agent_bob> s/it/if/
<kun-10> enter to my computer
<KarlaJ> Hello! I am trying to install KUBUNTU, however, when clicking "install" the resolution gets HUGE, enormous and I cant see where to click.. Each letter is larger then half the screen
<jonathan_> hm i still don't know how to access a samba-connected windows pc via a path in the konsole... :(
<kun-10> agent_bob
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer
<Agent_bob> KarlaJ does the screen scroll when you move the mouse to the edges ?
<KarlaJ> No , i tried that, didnt work
<KarlaJ> Tried to resize, didnt work either
<kun-10> can you enter to my computer
<kun-10> i will install fedroa 9
<kun-10> good luck
<Agent_bob> k,  i had a thought,  but you shot it down before it left the ground
<kuru> listo funciono muchas gracias.....
<KarlaJ> :(
<KarlaJ> Noone of you ever had that problem?
<Agent_bob> KarlaJ i have never seen anything like that. so don't know what to tell you.   if you have the bandwidth for it.  the "alternate install" iso should let you install with the old text style installer.
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<KarlaJ> Agent_bob; Ok, is it on kubuntu/ubuntus webpage? I am new with linux
<KarlaJ> Ok thanks
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<vilhelm> he jag har ett problem .. när jag går in i media-dolphin hittar jag inga enheter
<vilhelm> oops sry
<vilhelm> wrong channel
<vilhelm> i have problem when i go into media dolphin i cant find any thing
<vilhelm> cant find my disks
<Agent_bob> not in disks group ?
<sigma_za> finally... a qt firefox
<untiled> you put /media or system:/media/  ??
<vilhelm> Agent -bob nope
<Agent_bob> untiled what happens when you put   media:/   in the location bar of dolphin ?
<untiled> not media: but system:/media/
<untiled> it show your psichical disk (partition, pen disk, floppy)
<mn> i sudo apt-get installed firefox3 in kubuntu. how can i run it without typing exec firefox in konsole?
<Agent_bob> vilhelm    koncole command    mount    #will show what is mounted and where.   or  df -h        and  sudo fdisk -l   # will list hdd partitions   as will   cat /proc/partitions
<untiled> mn you can't find on k menu>internet?
<Agent_bob> untiled that assumes that your user can access them   no?
<mn> untitled, where? (i just got kubuntu today)
<untiled> agent_bob yes, i can see it
<Agent_bob> mn  kmenu > internet > firefox
<anjos> opa algum Brasil ai?
<mn> im in KDE 4. on my menu all i have is favorites, applications, computer, recently used, and leave
<Agent_bob> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> mn  hmmm   kde4 channel is   #kubuntu-kde4
<mn> ... ok
<anjos> obrigado
<untiled> what mean "/bin/sh is needed by VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.i386"? i esc when i try to install vmware via rpm
<mn> if i apt-get ubuntu-desktop, how can i switch between kde and gnome?
<untiled> mn on log in screen there is a menu in wich you can choose desktop
<mn> mk thx
<Agent_bob> untiled rpm ?    rpm is redhat package manager
<Agent_bob> ubuntu is a debian dirivative and uses   dpkg = the Debian PacKage Manager
<untiled> agent_bob sudo apt-get install rpm and you can use it, is in official repository
<untiled> i can istall software from deb and rpm
<Agent_bob> but it obviously breaks things.   /bin/sh is a symlink to either /bin/dash or /bin/bash
<Agent_bob> or a custom shell if manually set up
<brad__> anyone know how I can allow other boxes to redirect though ssh connections that are comming in ?
<untiled> agent_bob: so i have to dowload tar.gz (sources) or i can use rpm?
<Agent_bob> brad__ redirrect ?    routing table stuff ?
<brad__> no ssh -R
<Agent_bob> !VMware-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server
<Agent_bob> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<brad__> from my other location I issue a ssh -R 515:printer:515, I can access it, but no no else on my lan can
<Agent_bob> brad__ i don't know.      someone else may.
<Cannoli> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<untiled> ubottu: ok, i'll try it, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<untiled> ah, i'ts a bot xD
<starenka> Hi been connected to my other kubuntu mashine via ssh and accidentaly run "sudo kate file". After restarting the comp i got KDE error saying smthng about not having write permissions to ~/.ICEauthority file. i Changed the owner to user and chmoded it to 777 via safe konsole, but i cant get kde working.. it just hangs with wallpaper and does nothing. any clues?
<ForgeAus> uh... starenka
<ForgeAus> you need to change the user not just the perms
<ForgeAus> or delete the file completely
<Agent_bob> starenka own your home
<ForgeAus> so chown
<starenka> i did both
<starenka> it's set to starenka and it is 777
<starenka> it's safe to delete?
<Agent_bob> starenka own your home.     sudo chown -R $HOME
<ForgeAus> but I found deleting the file completely to be difficult
<Agent_bob> and yes it's safe to delete it
<ForgeAus> really? I had that problem all I needed to do was set it to my user in the end
<ForgeAus> agentbob how to delete it when you have no permissions to use it?
<starenka> delete as root?
<ForgeAus> no way to log in
<ForgeAus> starenka that didn't even work for me when I tried
<ForgeAus> but good luck, it might for you
<ForgeAus> (was like it had my disk open in readonly)
<starenka> ok so i have to chown ~ and it will be okay
<starenka> neat
<Agent_bob> or    rm users/home/dir/.*auth*
<ForgeAus> thats what it was in my case Starenka ..
<Agent_bob> and you can log in to a console.
<starenka> yep
<Agent_bob> alt+ctrl+f1  login and do what needs done.    exit and alt+f7
<starenka> i wasn't but after chowning and 777ing i can at least resart x and get to console
<Agent_bob> using xorg to get to a console    pfft !
<Agent_bob> xorg runs in a console.      you have the tail wagging the dog
<Agent_bob> tty7 by default
<starenka> yeye.. i'm a n00b, but i get to the "finish" my way :))
<vilhelm> Agen_bob now i can find my disks but when i enter my NTFS disk it says something like the systempolicy cant allow mounting intern devices
<Agent_bob> !ntfs | vilhelm
<ubottu> vilhelm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<starenka> so i did 'sudo chown -R starenka:starenka /home/starenka'
<starenka> hope it helps
<starenka> :))
<starenka> fok it's the same thing
<starenka> a cursos and blank screen :(
<starenka> *cursor
<ForgeAus> blank screen?
<starenka> nope
<ForgeAus> no message about .ICEauthority?
<starenka> no some color (blue) and no message
<Agent_bob> "there's a pretty sizable knowledge base of writen information on the interweb,  i just always seem to be asking the wrong questions..." -- _2
<ForgeAus> and no kde? :(
<starenka> oo
<starenka> now after a while something pops up
<starenka> seems like it can't connect to dcop server
<ForgeAus> hehe agentbob I know that dilemma
<ForgeAus> all too well
<ForgeAus> starenka uh I don't know anything about how to fix that one
<starenka> darn
<ForgeAus> I also tend to come away from reading a manpage more confused than when I started...
<starenka> hehe so true
<ForgeAus> (by the time I get to what I'm looking for I've usually forgotten what it is anyway!)
<starenka> any clues?
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus i resemble that remark
<ForgeAus> like I always say (the Aus part of my nick is to signify Australia so pretend it isn't there for now) a t on the end of my nickname suits me way better than an ry ever could :)
<Agent_bob> starenka  maybe    rm users/home/dir/.*auth*
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus :)
<starenka> Agent_bob: thanx... but removing the .ICE authority files seemed to help. well i've seen a piece of kde and compiz splash starting and then the screen turned black
<starenka> Agent_bob: ok will try your one as well
<Agent_bob> starenka heh.   :)
<Agent_bob> starenka not very familear with wildcards eh ?
 * Dark`Star sta ascoltando Corporation Pull In di Terrorizer tratta da World Downfall. (3:05)
<starenka> Agent_bob: yes i'm but i thought it was just those 3 files so i did it "manully". nevermind... the black screen continues
<Agent_bob> starenka what file did you edit as root ?
<Agent_bob> maybe you messed on that file ?
<starenka> welcome message to proftpd
<Agent_bob> or messed up   even
<starenka> '/home/ftp/welcome.msg'
<Agent_bob> hmm that should not have affected the DE
<starenka> yep
<Agent_bob> you must have broken something else.    check your xorg logs
<Agent_bob> maybe it was a kernel update that you forgot about
<Agent_bob> or something along that line
<starenka> nope... i have ...19 for ages
<starenka> well, all i changed today was proftpd cnfig file and the welcome msg
<Agent_bob> check   ~/.xserver-errors    /var/log/Xorg*
<starenka> any clue on what to grep for?
<Agent_bob> 19 ?
<Agent_bob> yes   grep  EE
<starenka> yep... i don' remember the numbers the last number after last hyphen is 19
<Agent_bob> ls /boot    or  ls /lib/modules    will show the installed kernels
<starenka> i dont have xserver-errors... does xserver-sessions suit?
<Agent_bob> uname -r will show the running kernel
<Agent_bob> ~/.xserver-errors
<Agent_bob> ?
<starenka> 2.6.24-19
<starenka> :))
<starenka> oo
<Agent_bob> ~/.xserve*
<starenka> hidden file
<starenka> sorry
<starenka> no i dont have this file
<Agent_bob> ok.   well check the xorg log in var
<Agent_bob> if you don't have that ...   "huston we have a problem!"
<starenka> hehe
<starenka> well
<starenka> which one i should look in? i got Xorg.0|9|10.log
<Agent_bob> all    0 first
<starenka> "EE" does grep only one line and it seems like a header
<starenka> (WW) warning, (EE) error ....
<starenka> ohkay
<starenka> i got something in 0.old
<Agent_bob> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.* | grep -v '(WW)'
<Agent_bob> that would skip the info on (??) messages
<starenka> fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove drm signal
<starenka> holdon
<Agent_bob> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<starenka> yep it seems to have problem with display driver
<starenka> will try to reinstall the ati proprietary dirver, maybe it will fix that
<starenka> but i dont get how i get this error
<Agent_bob> "drm == digital restrictions management   imposed upon the masses by the greed of a few."
<Agent_bob> starenka may i sujest.
<starenka> hehe
<starenka> funny
<Agent_bob> 1. make a new account.    2. login to that account.    3. report whether that works or not.
<roldyx> hello.. when I press ctrl-alt-f1 I obtain black screen.. why??
<roldyx> I need use console
<Agent_bob> this will test whether it is in fact the issue you have found or if there is something still "hosed" in your home dir.
<HomeUbuntuUser> anyone know is the "Creative Live Cam Video IM Pro", Vendor=041e ProdID=4055, still unsupported by (KUbuntu)linux?
<starenka> Agent_bob: ok, how i do this on konsole (</shame>)
<Agent_bob> roldyx sounds like your vidio driver is not releasing vga=text=normal  mode
<roldyx> Agent_bob: how do i repair it?
<Agent_bob> starenka sudo adduser name_here
<starenka> Agent_bob: useradd
<starenka> shit too late :))
<Agent_bob> starenka use the python script.  it's easier on you.     adduser
<Agent_bob> !nv | roldyx install the proprietary driver maybe
<ubottu> roldyx install the proprietary driver maybe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> roldyx only time i ever had that issue was using vesa driver with ati card
<roldyx> Agent_bob: I am using propietary driver
<starenka> Agent_bob: yep nre user is ok
<paolo> I want to make a fresh kubuntu install with kde4.1. Using 8.04 spin CD is enough?
<roldyx> with nv driver work perceftly
<starenka> *new
<roldyx> now I am using nvidia
<starenka> Agent_bob: any clue how to get to know whats wrong w/ the original account?
<Agent_bob> it couldn't handle switiching to/from text mode roldyx,  if that's not the issue there.  idk.    eitherr way.  use or don't use propiretary   one of them should fix it.
<Agent_bob> starenka i would copy out anything you have saved there and clean house.  but there are other ways.    you could  rm most of the ~/.?*    stuff.   and even   .kde  but you lose settings that way.   still it would probably clear up the issue.       you did   sudo chown $USER -R $HOME    didn't you ?
<Agent_bob> didn't you ?
<Agent_bob> you did, did you not ?
<Agent_bob> say you did...
<Agent_bob> i think we lost him...   ;/
<starenka> Agent_bob: yep well i did 'sudo chown starenka ~'
<starenka> it should stay for the same, isnt it?
<Agent_bob> starenka that was as the user "starenka"  ?
<starenka> yes
<Agent_bob> yeah.   no.   -R
<Agent_bob> has to have -R
<starenka> yes i did
<Agent_bob> ok
<starenka> is just forget to write
<starenka> ;)
<Agent_bob> i like using the variables because they will always expand correctly.    "or should always"
<Agent_bob> sudo chown $USER -R $HOME
<starenka> i got it
<starenka> ok well i dont store anything in ~, but i don't wanna loose all my kde setting - taht was the point :))
<ForgeAus> starenka do an ls -al on the file
<ForgeAus> ie ls -al .ICE*
<ForgeAus> it will tell you there what the perms and owner is
<starenka> i;ve deleted those
<starenka> but before it was owned by root
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus it's not ICEauth anymore. it's now dcop
<starenka> and it wos readonlu to root
<chrisinajar> hi there, so i did apt-get install libqt4-debug, then ran gdb with an application linked to qt4, and it didn't load the debug symbols...
<starenka> then i changed it to starenka:statrenka and 777
<chrisinajar> i asked in #qt, and they said to come here to ask how to make it work...
<ForgeAus> interesting christinajar, I'm not sure why here is where they sent you!
<starenka> okay thanx for help. gotta go now... will just use the other usser account and try to merge the config files somegow
<starenka> *somehow
<starenka> bye
<ForgeAus> good luck starenka
<Agent_bob> chrisinajar i'm going to venture a guess here.    start the qt app with --debug  switch applied maybe ?
<oomph_work> which kubunut should i download? remix?
<chrisinajar> I'm anylizing a core file
<ForgeAus> oomph sure :) if you want kde4.1
<oomph_work> what would you suggest?
<Agent_bob> oomph_work kinda depends on what you want from the disk
<ForgeAus> (I think the currend default - non -remix - is still kde3.5.9)
<oomph_work> i want compiz
<oomph_work> thats about it
<mn> im on the remix. i like it
<ForgeAus> well no point in kde4 if you want compiz
<ForgeAus> well maybe I shaould have said it as: you don't need compiz with kde4
<Agent_bob> oomph_work then i would sujest the normal
<oomph_work> oh
<ForgeAus> you can use it that way if you want... but I don't recommend doing so
<oomph_work> which is better compiz on 3.5.9 or KDE4?
<Agent_bob> oomph_work if you want kde4 desktop effects  then the remix   that's the whole point.
<ForgeAus> (ie compiz --replace instead of kwin --replace)
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> uh compiz is no better or worse on kde3.5.9 as it is on kde4
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ForgeAus> its just more fitting with kde3.5.9 since it doesn't have composite effects built in to kwin like kde4.x does
<oomph_work> yeah, i just want the cube effects
<oomph_work> and what not
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus and that kde4 is still lacking some things.
<ForgeAus> well cube works in either
<ForgeAus> but you still need to replace kwin with compiz either way
<ForgeAus> agentbob I agree
<ForgeAus> imho kde3.5.9 is still > than kde4.x
<Agent_bob> so if you are shooting for compiz   i reccomend kde3
<Fieldy> strongly agree
<ForgeAus> not that kde4 is a bad thing, its very nice in many ways..
<ForgeAus> yes it makes more sense to go kde3 if you want compiz
<oomph_work> which is more stable?
<Agent_bob> if you want effects and don't care whether they are compiz or kde4   i sujest remix
<ForgeAus> (which means non-remix)
<ForgeAus> 3 is definitely more stable
<oomph_work> k
<oomph_work> thanks for the feedback
<Agent_bob> oomph_work and ffr    pools are not reall welcome in help channels  :)
<ForgeAus> (its a way more mature desktop kde4 is relatively new)
<Agent_bob> polls
<ganymede> hello, i just installed ktorrent-kde4, now how do i start it? i tried typing in ktorrent into a shell but the command was not found, and suggests to install ktorrent instead, which i assume is the kde 3 version
<ForgeAus> ganymede there should be a menu option to run ktorrent in the kmenu
<ForgeAus> apt installs them into there
<ForgeAus> (I'm not personally sure what the commandline to run it is)
<jegelie> robotgeek: hi again
<ganymede> ForgeAus: i'm using ubuntu desktop, but i have installed ktorrent for kde4. shouldn't i still be able to access it without having installed the kde desktop?
<Agent_bob> there used to be cute little infonodes about polling what's best.    !start_an_editor_war  !startawar   start a desktop war.... and so on.   the bot would choose some randomly picked editor or desktop or ...  and post   "emacs is better than vim"   kind of things...      the intent is to point out that "best" is not applicable in most questions.
<ForgeAus> ganymede your using ubuntu instead of kde?... um ask in #KDE maybe they will know, you might need more of KDE4 for it to work?... I'm not sure about kde4 under gnome
<Agent_bob> it's a matter of choice.
<Agent_bob> i'm out for a bit.
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus it's all yours  :)))
<ForgeAus> lol mine? uh who said I wanted it?
<jegelie> anyone knows how to get GRUB2 while on a LiveCD Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> jegelie, um apt-get install grub2 ?
<roldyx_> I have this problem..
<ForgeAus> sorry wait, you need a sudo first
<roldyx_> Aug 13 13:02:20 tubarao kernel: [97737.926546] klauncher[5985]: segfault at 00000095 eip b753cee7 esp bfceb590 error 4
<jegelie> ForgeAus: nope didn't work
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install grub2
<jegelie> ForgeAus: nope
<roldyx_> kde freeze
<ForgeAus> jegelie, yeah well it doesn't make much sense to anyway
<ForgeAus> you want to be in your non-live cd to update grub anyway right?
<jegelie> ForgeAus: why is that?
<ganymede> ForgeAus: okay, thanks for the advice
<ForgeAus> sory I couldn't help you more ganymede
<jegelie> ForgeAus: I want to make a Firewire drive bootable with Kubuntu Hardy on my intel iMac... <shrug>
<ForgeAus> its just that that is beyond me
<ForgeAus> and grub doesn't have that it needs grub2?
<ForgeAus> or that you need to install a working boot manager onto it from the live cd so that it will work?
<jegelie> ForgeAus: robotgeek put me on the trail of grub2; it can cope with EFI bootloaders et al.
<ForgeAus> yes EFI is part of grub2
<ForgeAus> or available anyway
<jegelie> ForgeAus: the standard out-of-the-box grub on the Kubuntu install didn't work
<ForgeAus> um the #Grub2 people will know how to set up grub2, but getting it from a kubuntu liveCD to your bootable drive may not be their thing??? I don't know it might be worth an ask there anyway
<ForgeAus> jegelie yeah I understand...
<ForgeAus> um sorry #grub
<ForgeAus> thats the channel for Grub/Grub2 info
<ForgeAus> just instaling it by apt-get will try to install it as your liveCD boot manager, which isn't what you want
<jegelie> ForgeAus: but I'm also suspecting it is the init-what's-its-name thingy that can't fire up a firewire drive... no firewire drivers in it.
<ForgeAus> init-waht'sitsname-thingy? uh I'm not sure what your talkinga bout there
<ForgeAus> initrd?
<jegelie> ForgeAus: that's the one.
<ForgeAus> thats part of the kernel it needs to boot before it gets there...
<ganymede> ForgeAus: okay, in case you're wondering, the answer is that it wasn't in my path, i had to type out  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ktorrent (which also seems like an unlikely location)
<ganymede> i guess some other package adds kde4's bins to the path
<ForgeAus> ganymede fair enough...
<ForgeAus> well normally it installs them into the kmenu you don't need to worry about the path
<jegelie> ForgeAus: so if grub (grub1) CAN load the initrd, but that one can't go any further, I'm stuck...
<ForgeAus> but since your not using kde then it won't do that
<ForgeAus> (unless theres a gnome app to add a kmenu to your panel)
<ForgeAus> (one that is dynamic... )
<ForgeAus> I've never checked to know if such a thing exists
<ForgeAus> (I know theres a static version of a gnome menu item for Kmenu however hehe)
<ForgeAus> gnome-apps.org might have one if your lucky, but I can't promise because I don't know...
 * ganymede has never ever used menu, always prefers to use alt+f2 and type in whatever i want to start, including nautilus ~
<ForgeAus> the other option you chould have had is if you installed the rest of kde4 which you didn't want to do (to get it in the kmenu when you started with the kde desktop)
<ForgeAus> really? well I'm not so much of a cli guru here
<ForgeAus> I prefer gui ways where possible
<jegelie> ForgeAus: ...(thinking out loud) but I think grub is the culprit, since I get errors about "legacy loader" and "load options 'USB'"
<ForgeAus> btw... theres a find command if you want to find a path
<ForgeAus> jegelie makes sense
<ForgeAus> you still need to place grub2 somehow on the device, (you can probably just if you know what your doing use the dd command to place the mbr on the device)
<jegelie> ForgeAus: I tried building GRUB2 from SVN repository, but somehow the gcc can't make binaries in the LiveCD
<ForgeAus> but people in #Grub are more likely to be able to help you
<ForgeAus> jegelie it might be because the liveCD doesn't have the headers, but again that won't help
<ForgeAus> you don't nee to install it to the liveCD you need to install it to the device instead
<jegelie> ForgeAus: ...but regarding building or getting an app in Kubuntu would best be asked here :)
<ForgeAus> grub has several components, a loader which goes in the mbr (bootsectore) of the device, and the files in /boot/grub that it installs
<jegelie> ForgeAus: yes - but in order to install it, I have to run it... And since I'm not able to build it on mac, or to boot from my Kubuntu HDD...
<ForgeAus> jegelie normally yes... but then normally all you need to do is apt-get install it
<ForgeAus> jegelie its a special case here
<jegelie> ForgeAus: and there you go - I tried that, but apt-get said it wasn't there. Only another package that depends on it, but not hte thing itself...
<ForgeAus> its not just getting and installing the app, like I said installing grub using apt-get will try to change the grub of the liveCD that your currently running, ie the CD's grub not the device you want it to go to...
<ForgeAus> uh grub2 is in the repo's somehwere
<ForgeAus> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<ForgeAus> hmm..
<ForgeAus> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080203-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<ForgeAus> there we go...
<ForgeAus> so you need the universe repository enabled
<jegelie> ForgeAus: you sense my next question?
<jegelie> ForgeAus: how do I do that?
<trappist> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ForgeAus> uh you don't from where you are, you copy and install grub2 from the grub's project
<ForgeAus> I still recommend you go to #Grub and ask there
<ForgeAus> trappist that won't help
<ForgeAus> it will perhaps download the grub2.deb and its dependancies...
<ForgeAus> but its a liveCD and it makes no sense to install grub2 to a liveCD
<jegelie> ForgeAus: no I know, but from there I can manually run grub2, and from its CLI I can do a setup to whatever device and partition I choose.
<ForgeAus> jegelie you can try it, but I don't think it can change the grub you have (since its cdrw)
<enaut> how can i find out what app is blocking my sound? simple konsole command will do...
<ForgeAus> you also need a sudo apt-get update
<ForgeAus> (after modifying your sources.list file to include the universe repo)
<jegelie> ForgeAus: a little reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ForgeAus> the easier way to add universe is to run adept and change it there...
<ForgeAus> I'm aware of that geglie
<ForgeAus> but right now your using grub (legacy) and that isn't going to work
<jegelie> ForgeAus: so next boot I will try that.
<ForgeAus> and I'm not sure installing grub2 with apt-get will actually give you grub2
<ForgeAus> no next boot from a LiveCD = same as previous boot from LiveCD
<ForgeAus> since nothing on the CD changes
<ForgeAus> (if any changes to grub happen at all during the LiveCD session they happen in ram)
<jegelie> ForgeAus: I know :) but there I can try to get grub2 and do a setup on my HDD
<jegelie> I'm now on my OS X
<ForgeAus> hehe :) kewl
<jegelie> ForgeAus: OS X gcc won't let me build grub2
<ForgeAus> thats probalby why you needed EFI
<jegelie> ForgeAus: yes it is - and believe me, it is a PITA to get it working.
<ForgeAus> yes it would seem so
<ForgeAus> I have no personal experience with it but it does seem to create a few, issues
<jegelie> ForgeAus: I'm figuring it out for over four days now - at cost of precious time with my kids
<ForgeAus> (not that it doesn't work, its just... got issues)
<ForgeAus> jegelie, good luck...
<jegelie> ForgeAus: Darn frustrating to read about people who got it working, but not being able to reproduce the steps over here.
<mn> how can i set up an account for kopete?
<ForgeAus> jegelie I'm sure it CAN work, its just not so easy to actually DO thats all
<ForgeAus> and I'm fairly inexperienced at actually doing it... so I'm little help personally
<jegelie> ForgeAus: it is all about how far are you willing to go through with it :)
<ForgeAus> mn uh kde3 or 4?... theres an option to add accounts...
<jegelie> ForgeAus: never mind, you've been very helpful. I have a new thing to try
<mn> 4. i didnt think that would effect this though? should i go to the kubuntu kde4 channel?
<jegelie> Well, there we go again; booting LiveCD. Bye!
<ForgeAus> thanx :)... glad I could be of some kind of service then
<ForgeAus> cya
<rot> hi
<ForgeAus> uh depends on if theres any chagnes in kde4's kopete I know it doesn't have IRC currently in kde4
<rot> how the php5 is not working on my serever
<ForgeAus> brb running it myself
<ForgeAus> (the kde3 one)
<ganymede> hello, i'm very new to ubuntu, i've just installed ktorrent-kde4 to discover that it is from kde 4.0.3. i was under the impression that ubuntu is a frequently updated distro with always the newest packages, so i was wondering if there is a simple way to install kde 4.1 with ubuntu's native package manager, not installing debs manually
<ForgeAus> hehe on first run kopete comes up with a welcoming screen asking you to add accounts lol
<ForgeAus> hey ganymede... um the pacakage manager is synaptic for ubuntu
<ganymede> i haven't run into any issues with 4.0.3 yet, but i understand that it is quite outdated as kde is developing quickly, so i would like to upgrade now before i actually run into a missing feature or bug
<ForgeAus> uh go to #kubuntu-kde4 (the title there has a link for you)
<ForgeAus> afaik
<mn> Lol apperantly it is different then
<ganymede> ForgeAus: thanks again
<ForgeAus> uh ganymede one thing tho
<ForgeAus> I think its a download to the entire distribution of kubuntu with kde4.1 (remix)
<ForgeAus> its not just kde4.1 itself
<ForgeAus> that I could find anyhow
<ForgeAus> anyway mn is there a settings menu?
<ForgeAus> in there configure kopete, and click new
<ForgeAus> thts how it works in kde3.5.x
<ganymede> ForgeAus: it looks like i found a repo that has 4.1.0 packages, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main, but i'm still taking a look at it
<ForgeAus> yup that sounds good too
<ForgeAus> (I've seen that one myself)
<ForgeAus> but I wasn't sure if it had kde4.1 or just still kde4.0.x
<mn> cool, thanks ForgeAus, the configure thing worked
<ForgeAus> mn of course it did :)...
 * ForgeAus chuckles
<TheMaxzilla> Can someone help me for a sec? I made a launcher, and the code is:
<TheMaxzilla> gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<TheMaxzilla> How would this be in Kubuntu language?
<TheMaxzilla> kdesudo "kde-open %u"   ?
<TheMaxzilla> no, it would be kdesu, right?
<carib909> Problem setting up Samba please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37511/  "sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username" does not work.
<carib909> Anyone familiar with Samba?
<carib909> Anybody know how to setup Samba?
<ElectricKetchup> I can setup samba, but can't get it to do what I want
<carib909> does the sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username work for you?
<carib909> Anybody got Samba working?
<Carroarmato0> flaccid, yo
<rot> I have prioblem
<rot> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Azzco> Hi, how do I add icons to programs?
<Carroarmato0> flaccid, still no responce to the security bug report....
<robot_jesus> how do I associate file types with a program, alternatives ?
<rot> #msyql
<robot_jesus> how do I associate file types with a program, alternatives ?  -- why is it so dead in here theres 324 people
<eloquence> i'm having issues trying to open the ntfs partition of an external usb drive
<zabbadapp> robot_jesus: right-click on a file in dolphin file manager, select "properties", click on the small button/icon in the windows (next to "Type:") ..  a new window with "Edit file type" appear.... OR: right-click on a file and select "open with ->" ... and then "other..." .. and select an application and "Remeber app assoc for this type of file"
<Carroarmato0> flaccid, I've set the Status of the bug as *Confirmed*, maybe that'll draw some attention. I really can't believe that this, even being a security bug, hsn't had any attention untill now.
<eloquence> most ppl just idle in here and only speak if they have a problem
<zabbadapp> robot_jesus: (for KDE 3.5)
<robot_jesus> zabbadapp: I dont have dolphin, can this be done from the command line ?  I'm actually using icewm
<eloquence> anybody know why i am unable to mount my external ntfs partition? i have an internal ntfs partition that works just fine and external fat32s which load just fine
<Azzco> eloquence: maybe it wasn't unmounted properly?
<zabbadapp> you want to assoc a commandline program with extensions when you tab complete? like mplayer <tab> only show .avi/.mpg/and so on ?
<eloquence> how do i fix the problem then?
<Carroarmato0> eloquence, I assume you're using windows on that ntfs partition....?
<Azzco> eloquence: My friend had that problem with a internal ntfs drive. We only booted up windows to shut it down again. Maybe you could try mounting the drive in a windows system and unmount it properly there?
<eloquence> no i am not
<eloquence> it's an external drive
<Azzco> eloquence: Try mounting and unmounting on a windows system.
<eloquence> i use windows on my internal ntfs but it's been months since i was on it
<eloquence> hmm
<eloquence> k
<Azzco> At least it's worth a shoot right ;)
<eloquence> you know maybe it was from when i mounted it on a windows xp virtual machine in virtualbox
<Carroarmato0> eloquence, yeah what Azzco said: most people get this problem because windows hasn't been shutdown properly, a bootup and clean shutdown fixes this
<Carroarmato0> eloquence, yeah that probably caused it
<eloquence> so should i start the vm mount it and unmount it?
<Carroarmato0> eloquence,  yes, so far I guess the only thing that can remount it cleanly is windows in your vm
<Azzco> eloquence: I'm not sure about the virtualbox usb (I'm guessing it's a usb drive) support but in most cases you need the usb device to run properly on the host os
<mizipzor_> is there a kde alternative to gparted?
<eloquence> qparted
<Azzco> qtparted, but gparted is more stable
<mizipzor_> im installing gparted then
<mizipzor_> thanks
<ForgeAus> maxzilla if your still there kdesu kdesudo they're synonymous (one is a wrapper for the other)
<BenPa85> can someone tell me how I can make a share via console?
<BenPa85> because the graphical interface of kde4 doesn't work atm ...
<Azzco> Make a share?
<BenPa85> network share
<BenPa85> sry
<BenPa85> I want to enable a windows pc to access a folder on my kubuntu notebook
<BenPa85> but the ui for network shares doesn't work ..
<ForgeAus> samba share
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<BenPa85> k, is samba a special program, or is it installed by default?
<yuri_> ahh prefiro rock
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> samba is windows' sharing protocol essentially
<BenPa85> ah ok thanks :)
<ForgeAus> the ui controls samba
<ForgeAus> (so if you don't have samba-common it won't work)
<BenPa85> so, first thing is to check if samba is installed ^^
<ForgeAus> its mostly just a text file in /etc somewhere from memory, a pain to do manually
<ForgeAus> aye
<BenPa85> k samba-common is installed
<ForgeAus> I think it might even be a dependancy of the distro these days not entirely sure
<ForgeAus> ok...
<BenPa85> i've found a post were it's described as bug ...
<ForgeAus> well then I'm not sure I can help you since I don't know about how kde4 and samba relate, i havn't even used kde3's stuff for samba but I'd gather that at least works
<BenPa85> ok, can you tell me how I can enable the share from terminal?
<BenPa85> ah ok, thx :)
<ForgeAus> unfortunately no
<ForgeAus> but
<ForgeAus> if samba has a manpage ???
<BenPa85> ok I'll check this :)
<BenPa85> thank you
<ForgeAus> I know you use smb:/ in konqi :)
<BenPa85> ..
<BenPa85> :)
<HighHo> !samba | BenPa85
<ubottu> BenPa85: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BenPa85> ah ok, thank you
<HighHo> Might help, havent checked personally :)
<BenPa85> will use the time to read those infos :)
<BenPa85> thank you ...
<ForgeAus> hmmm maybe it was a samba-server package instead of samba-common?... I just thought of that!
<ForgeAus> samba-common is probably installed so you can connect to samba shares not serve them! lol
<HighHo> he's gone
<ForgeAus> anyway, the sites from ubottu should tell him
<ForgeAus> (I know HighHo
<ForgeAus> I was speaking... rhetorically as it were...
<HighHo> :)
<ForgeAus> theres an element of irony when something comes to mind just after it would have been useful don't you think?
<HighHo> sure he will be back if ensure, but i would think the samba-server package might be installed as a dep anyway (or part of a meta package)
<HighHo> *unsure
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> I know doing it manually with the config file (in /etc/ somewhere) is a pain
<lucas_> hola
<chalcedony> Guest40611: hi
<george__> hello i just installed kubuntu 8.04 x64 with kde4 im having problems setting up my network connection
<george__> when i try to set up my connection manually i get the error kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule'
<jeb__> hi
<jeb__> i got some problems with adept_manager
<jeb__> (or apt)
<jeb__> adept crashed during the install of sun-java6-plugin
<jeb__> now I can't install it any more
<jeb__> cause an error occours always
<DreadKnight> jeb__: fire konsole; sudo apt-get install -f
<jeb__> doesn't work
<DreadKnight> hmm
<jeb__> öh..
<jeb__> oh
<jeb__> I ran apt with sudo apt-get install -f sun-java6-plugin
<jeb__> but without the package it seems to work...
<DreadKnight> xD
<jeb__> hej great
<jeb__> thx alot
<DreadKnight> :)
<ForgeAus> does anyone know anything about freevo?
<isra> einen wunderschönen öhm kann mir einer sgaen welche pakete ich installieren muss dasmit ich alle widgets unter kde4 bekomme hab schon bei googel nachgesehen aber da find ich nix
<mefisto__> !de | isra
<ubottu> isra: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<isra> sry
<mefisto__> no problem
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone recommend a good alternative to C++ Builder which has a form designer?
<Serega__> Nutzebahn: qt-designer
<Serega__> but it is far from the Builder
<Serega__> qt-designer + kdevelop
<Serega__> maybe
<Serega__> sorry, have to go
<lintaba> hy
<Walzmyn> What does kubuntu use for a firewall - or how do i fiddle with the firewall?
<HighHo> !firewall | Walzmyn
<ubottu> Walzmyn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Walzmyn> thank you HighHo
<HighHo> Walzmyn: Your welcome :)
<robot_jesus> how do I copy something to the clipbboard from the command line
<phi> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<muuselt> Does Kubuntu use KDE4 now
<muuselt> I got mine awhile ago
#kubuntu 2008-08-15
<aanderse> if i wanted to use qt designer and i've never done any qt coding before... where can i learn about it (and maybe ask some questions)?
<ScarEye_> Hey guys, is there a way I can do a fresh install of Kubuntu running kde 4.1 ?
<vilhelm> Hello i have only 512 mb ram.. if i buy 2gb more ram do you think that kubuntu will be a little bit faster?
<ScarEye_> I am running 4gb of ram ECC and kubuntu runs perfectly no slowness whatsoever
<ScarEye_> then again I do a 512mb vidoe card
<vilhelm> I have a 256 mb viddeo card
<vilhelm> video
<mefisto__> vilhelm: it will either be faster or no noticable difference, but my guess is it will be faster
<vilhelm> hope so cuz i use compiz and stuff so it's kinda hard on the ram memory :)
<vilhelm> now i use almost all of my 512 ram
<mefisto__> vilhelm: it's normal for linux to "use" all your ram. that's what you want, if you think about it. it doesn't mean the ram is not available for use by programs
<vilhelm> mefisto guess you are right :)
<vilhelm> but still I think that I will buy some more ram tomorrow :)
<mefisto__> if there is lots of swap activity, then installing more ram will reduce that, which will be much faster
<my> Olá turma
<my> preciso de uma ajuda
<my> em como configurar um servidor
<my> alguém pode me ajudar
<mefisto__> english?
<miguel> hola
<miguel> alguien sabe como entrar a otros canales
<Guest35396> hola
<Guest35396> akguien sabe como conectarme a otros canales
<Guest35396> soy nuevo usando este programa
<Daisuke_Laptop> !es | Guest35396
<ubottu> Guest35396: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yaptop> how do i get kubuntu to not save my session?  i just want a clean session when i start up'
<DuKiSa> grub error 15 ;|
<DuKiSa> anobady can help me:|
<DuKiSa> grub error 21:)
<coleco-32> hey
<DuKiSa> grub error 21:)
<DuKiSa> anobady can help ?
<coleco-32> google it
<DuKiSa> coleco-32 lol
<DuKiSa> coleco-32 if you don`t knew shut up..
<DuKiSa> i can`t find on google.
<coleco-32> really? I was able to turn up 176,000 results
<coleco-32> check your spelling
<coleco-32> in fact, it looks like the very first result has a solution
<coleco-32> google is your friend, Dukisa. :)
<DuKiSa> coleco-32 i try but no right solution:)
<DuKiSa> my englis very bad.>D:
<coleco-32> what did you try?
<DuKiSa> super grub
<DuKiSa> to reinstal grub
<DuKiSa> to setup bios
<DuKiSa> mbr auto manual entc..
<DuKiSa> :|
<coleco-32> and what happened as a result? did you receive any error messages beyond grub error 21?
<bazhang> !enter | DuKiSa
<ubottu> DuKiSa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DuKiSa> coleco-32 yes grub error 21..
<DuKiSa> :)
<DuKiSa> it`s still now grub error 21..
<DuKiSa> :)
<DuKiSa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5591114#post5591114 i post that, my problem and i`m wating for answer :)
<bazhang> DuKiSa, dont use enter key as punctuation
<DuKiSa> oke, sorry bazhang.. :)
<coleco-32> Anyone on with SiS sound card experience? Having a strange issue on my fresh Kubuntu install.
<coleco-32> Asked both the Ubuntu and LinuxQuestions forums with no results (everyone's convinced my volume is turned down...)
<enzo_> How do I know if I should be using -386 or -generic ?
<coleco-32> what's your processor?
<coleco-32> actually as long as you're running a standard 32bit processor generic should be fine, although if a guru wants to jump in and disagree...
<mortici> can i just update my usb.ids file
<mortici> and call it a day
<mortici> it seems mine is quite dated
<enzo_> Sysinfo for 'Matrix': Linux 2.6.24-20-386 running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 597 MHz (1195 bogomips), HD: 6/36GB, RAM: 194/249MB, 111 proc's, 1.39h up
<enzo_> coleco-32: ^^^^^
<mortici> Hostname: SuperNova - OS: Linux 2.6.24-19-generic/i686 - CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 (3200.043 MHz) - Processes: 139 - Uptime: 1h 54m - Load Average: 1.14 - Memory Usage: 494.19MB/2026.70MB (24.38%) - Disk Usage: 255.80GB/101.42GB (252.21%)
<enzo_> coleco-32: Do you recommend generic over 386 for me?
<mortici> well that was easy
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of a problem first off my wine window seams to be stuck on "always on top" any ideas?
<jagguli> hi ... how do i install latex packages
<Dragnslcr> Probably with Adept
<Dragnslcr> !info latex
<ubottu> Package latex does not exist in hardy
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<jagguli> well im trying to install a package that doesnt come in the repo
<jagguli> hey thanks ...
<BZWingZero> Is it possible to install set up ktorrent with web administration using only the terminal? i've only got shell access on that machine.
<faileas> BZWingZero: ktorrent needs x... mind if i suggest an alternative?
<BZWingZero> please
<faileas> BZWingZero: torrentflux
<faileas> BZWingZero: will need python and LAMP, but its a much better system than ktorrent web admin
<BZWingZero> I've got both of those. I really just want a bittorrent client on my fileserver... which for some reason refuses to run X
<faileas> BZWingZero: oh, torrentflux then
<faileas> one moment, i got a howto somewhere here...
<bazhang> rtorrent
<Daisuke-Laptop> rtorrent's always a good choice for a cli client
<BZWingZero> I'll do a little research and pick the one that does what I need.
<BZWingZero> Thanks a bunch for the suggestions.
<benjamin> can anyone tell me if there is a system volume that is seperate from amarok's volume? amarok is all the way up, my speakers are at about 90%, and i can barely hear my media
<Walzmyn> benjamin, it should be in your systray
<Walzmyn> benjamin, run kmix
<benjamin> Walzmyn: much, much better, thank you
 * Walzmyn bows
<DarkTan> ok, needing help with the pcmcia wireless again. this time i have a compconnected  to the net
<flaccid> !ask | DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DarkTan> i need help installing a pcmcia wireless card
<DarkTan> then i need help taking everything i did, and using it on a computer with no net access
<mortici> DarkTan: a little more info please... Card type, model, vendor etc
<flaccid> !wireless | DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> there you go
<DarkTan> netgear ma521
<flaccid> DarkTan: follow the wifidocs
 * mortici needs to figure out how to get mono to execute a .net app :P
<mortici> DarkTan: follow flaccid's link
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> DarkTan: i can't see a current doc on there, we may have to goole
<flaccid> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DarkTan> here's my problem, those, lspci reconizes the card, but these docs don't give me any info on pcmcia cards
<flaccid> the fact that its pc card is practically irrelevant if its in lscpi
<flaccid> this is why i said we may have to search google
<DarkTan> ok, it's in there, but iwconfig doesn't see it
<flaccid> DarkTan: yes that means a driver is not loaded or not working etc. from the HCL, it linked me through to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#PCMCIA
<flaccid> that reports working with ndiswrapper and not native, even though it kind of says it worked native. anyway please paste your lspci entry so we can search google
<flaccid> see how its flagged as not working out of the box..
<enzo_> Sysinfo for 'Matrix': Linux 2.6.24-20-386 running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 597 MHz (1195 bogomips), HD: 6/36GB, RAM: 198/249MB, 110 proc's, 2.36h up
<enzo_> Should I use 386 or generic?
<flaccid> enzo_: same thing, you can get i386 generic
<flaccid> enzo_: oh sorry i see what you mean. no idea sorry.
<enzo_> Thank you, just the same
<flaccid> enzo_: any need to change?
<flaccid> DarkTan: so searching in google, first result + the others should be enough to get you going: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=MA521+netgear+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<enzo_> flaccid: Just wondering if either one matters for me to use.
<DarkTan> http://pastebin.com/m3de98408
<flaccid> enzo_: yeah im not sure the differences. maybe someone in #ubuntu (big channel) can advise
<DarkTan> ok, so back to the ndiswrapper doc
<flaccid> DarkTan: and in addition to what i pasted, searching with your lspci entry, i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L  . so basically doing some searching is all you need to do
<jagguli> im not getting pdf file previews in konqueror ... any ideas
<DarkTan> how do i tell what kernel i have?
<flaccid> DarkTan: uname -r
<DarkTan> thx
<flaccid> np
<corigo> Any way to change the default folder browser? Dolphin is currently launching when I click a "Go to folder" button, but I would much prefer Krusader was launched
<mrksbrd> are there any web development progs that you don't need to know code??? like frontpage or dreamweaver
<DarkTan> i appearently need to compile the driver from realtek, how do i fo that?
<DarkTan> got the driver here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8180L
<DarkTan> using the 2.6.xx driver
<luchalibre383> can somebody help me out with kubuntu
<mrksbrd> DarkTan: what is the driver for? what type of hardware?
<DarkTan> ma521 wireless pcmcia card
<DarkTan> netgea
<DarkTan> netgear*
<flaccid> mrksbrd: nvu and bluefish and there is one more good one i can't remember
<mrksbrd> does system recofnize it? lspci or lshw
<DarkTan> yes
<DarkTan> lspci does
<flaccid> DarkTan: which guide are you following?
<luchalibre383> i just put in the kde 4 cdlive disk in my computer and where is the option to look at system specs of the computer
<DarkTan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<flaccid> luchalibre383: kde 4 help in dif chan, see topic
<mrksbrd> flaccid: ty .... quanta is all code based right?
<luchalibre383> sorry
<flaccid> mrksbrd: ah yeah thats the one. i can't remember to be honest
<mrksbrd> i'll look fo the other 2 also
<flaccid> DarkTan: i don't see on the page anywhere asking you to compile realtek driver. ndiswrapper uses windows drivers which are .inf text files.
<mrksbrd> luchalibre383: what os are u running
 * DarkTan headdesks
<DarkTan> which windows version should i get the driver for?
<flaccid> DarkTan: i would actually try the latest version for xp
<DarkTan> ok
<flaccid> and if that fails, try the win 98
<DarkTan> alright
<flaccid> so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L for example still has a direct link to a valid one..
<DarkTan> i'll d/l them both
<flaccid> cool, you can test em pretty easily enough
<corigo> Is there anyway to get the system to send folder navigation commands to Krusader instead of Dolphin?
<flaccid> folder navigation commands?
<DarkTan> yay, it worked!
<DarkTan> now i can do it all over again on my other laptop
<flaccid> hahah cool
<corigo> Other apps like Tomcat have a "Go to Folder" button, that unfortunately launches Dolphin.
<DarkTan> xp driver worked fine
<flaccid> oh, hmm not sure corigo
<concernedcitizen> anybody knows how to work a linux mandarin input?
<flaccid> ni hao. but sorry no concernedcitizen. what is the name of the input program?
<concernedcitizen> fcitx
<flaccid> maybe goole it + ubuntu
<DarkTan> hmm...not good
<DarkTan> i fired up the other laptop and i get an "Error 17" message when grub tries to start
<DarkTan> !info grub errors
<ubottu> 'errors' is not a valid distribution
<DarkTan> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu21 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 832 kB
<flaccid> DarkTan: google will tell...
<flaccid> google tells most things :)
<mrksbrd> flaccid: do you know if frontpage or dreamweaver will run under WINE?
<flaccid> mrksbrd: no idea. you can check the wine appdb but. im a web standards oriented guy and don't use a wysiwyg just kate
<flaccid> !appdb | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<flaccid> DarkTan: http://www.mepis.org/node/9283
<mrksbrd> ty
<flaccid> np
<corigo> Anybody know the difference between SCIM and SKIM?
<devo> does anyone know how to add programs for auto start up???
<flaccid> !autostart | devo
<ubottu> devo: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<blunder> ok guys
<DarkTan> everything i find involves the error from the start, i had it working this morning
<devo>  here's my problem, i'm trying to add a program in autostart but it tell's me access denied, how do i fix that problem so that i can add a program in autostart???
<flaccid> devo: check that the autostart folder has perms for you to write and owned by you
<flaccid> ie. ~/.kde/Autostart
<devo>  i own my computer, so i don't know why it wont let me do what i want
<reboot08_> maybe you have to have root?
<reboot08_> or sudo
<devo>  i do have a root as well so i know that's not the problem
<reboot08_> sorry im a noob
<devo>  it's kool, so am i
<blunder> nobody knows how to turn off console blanking?
<flaccid> devo: why don't you go check ie. ls -l ~/.kde/Autostart
<devo>  ok i'll give that a shot
<flaccid> if its not owned by you and at least rwx---- then you need to fix it
<reboot08_> anyone know much about BitchX
<devo>  but what i don't get is that i own my computer, so i don't get how that does make any sence
 * reboot08_ cracks open another cold 1
<devo>  flaccid: where can i find /.kde/Autostart?
<corigo> devo: All file names starting with a . (.kde) are hidden by default
<DarkTan> hey, i found an option called "Fix Broken System" might that help?
<devo>  lol now u tell me lol
<devo>  found it, thnx for the help ;-D
<corigo> devo: Are you using a GUI or command line?
<devo>  nither
<corigo> ???
<blunder> telepathy
<corigo> cool
<reboot08_> haha
<blunder> ;)
<flaccid> devo: the location is ~/.kde/Autostart and this is hidden in dolphin by default, you can view hidden files from the view menu at top
<mrksbrd> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<devo>  i just opend up konqueror then i clicked on View then clicked on Show Hidden Files and .kde was rite there then i clicked on Autostart and I was able to put some programs in there that i wanted  ;-D
<flaccid> ok
<reboot08_> Anyone help me with BitchX ill hook ya up with a phat index i found
<some_dude> hey, I added data=writeback to my /etc/fstab, and now my box does not want to boot
<flaccid> reboot08_: can only help if we know the problem
<corigo> Any SCIM or SKIM users here? I'm trying to get SKIM to allow for alternative typing styles of Vietnamese, which SCIM in Ubuntu has, but I can't seem to find for SKIM in Kubuntu
<reboot08_> its an irc i grabbed it from bash its bitching about no id
<devo>  now when i put a movie to a disk the picture is great but the sound is crap, can anyone help me out with this problem?
<flaccid> reboot08_: always give te exact error
<flaccid> devo: define crap
<devo>  all stadiky
<reboot08_> true i have a scren shot but nobody here uses it
<flaccid> devo: have you tried different files to see if the file is the problem
<some_dude> UUID=e9a0e307-1a3a-4112-9e05-8dc45961feb2 /           ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,data=writeback 0       1
<flaccid> reboot08_: im sure some people here do use it. i do.
<devo>  yes i have, but it still is the same
<reboot08_> ok let me look up the error ty
<devo>  any ideas?
<flaccid> ok, im not sure what to do then devo
<devo>  hhhmmm......
<flaccid> some_dude: need to tell us the error on boot otherwise could be anything. why did you need data=writeback?
<mrksbrd> devo: does it do it on all discs?
<devo>  yup
<some_dude> I'm trying to improve preformance
<mrksbrd> playing thru computer speaker or external
<reboot08_> checking ident no ident response  and nick already inuse i think its the no ident response
<flaccid> some_dude: according to this its more than just fstab : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<reboot08_> im tapping wireless so i dont know if i can set ident or not?
<some_dude> I have to tell grub, k
<flaccid> i didn't think ident mattered
<dennister> hey channel...the resolution in the gdm login screen is way too big...but it's ok once i login to kde...how do i make it smaller for the login screen, too?
<reboot08_> it does in bitchx
<DarkTan> *sigh* i guess it's a reinstall
<flaccid> reboot08_: there is some comments on it in here: http://linuxreviews.org/software/irc/bitchx/
<reboot08_> but i dont know if its my box or the signal im vamping it wants
<flaccid> dennister: check resolution in xorg.conf
<reboot08_> ty
<devo>  when i do finish put'n the movie to a disk i make sure that it does work so i play it on my computer with my computer speakers and i'll make sure that the movie does work by play'n it on my home dvd player but it is all the same where the picture is great & the sound is all stadiky
<flaccid> reboot08_: yeah it may have to port trigger/forward on the ident port to your identd not sure
<devo>  does anyone have any idea's on why it's do'n that & how to fix it?
<reboot08_> ty flaccid
<mrksbrd> DarDarkTan:whats wrong now?
<DarkTan> grub error 17
<dennister> flaccid: ok, is it allright to just delete some of these? the ones I know I'll never want to use?
<DarkTan> all the info i find is for the error occuring right after install
<mrksbrd> not loading @ all
<DarkTan> i've been messing with it for two days before i got the error just now
<flaccid> dennister: if you want. i think the first 1 in the list is what it uses by default
<DarkTan> nope, no loading for me
<flaccid> DarkTan: lots on google about error 17
<devo>  can anyone help me out?
<dennister> flaccid...ok, i'll just move some around for now
<flaccid> devo: no need to repeat. if someone can help they will
<DarkTan> yeah, but everything i got was for the error occuring with dual boot, multiple HDD or error since install
<flaccid> DarkTan: so. do you understand what error 17 is?
<mrksbrd> running any of those?
<devo>  srry
<DarkTan> seems to be something with grub not being able to access the disk properlly
<flaccid> DarkTan: when it boots, can you get to grub prompt at all or does it just do error 17 and thats it?
<DarkTan> it may be related to the fact that i have a 60gig hard drive and BIOS says i have an 8gig hard drive
<DarkTan> error 17 and that's it
<devo>  so, what's a good program to but a movie to a disk?
<DarkTan> but the bios issue doesn't explain why it worked before
<flaccid> DarkTan: ^^
<DarkTan> fun times
<mrksbrd> devo: k3b
<DarkTan> well, i told the Rescue mode to reinstall GRUB, it decided to reinstall everything, so i assume it will work when it is done.
<flaccid> DarkTan: can you answer my question?
<mrksbrd> DarkTan: set your bios back to default see if it corrects the issue3
<devo>  that is what i have used & like i said, the picture is great but the sound is all stadiky
<dennister> gdm login screen unaffected by change in xorg.conf
<DarkTan> tried that, there is no option to change the hdd size at all
<dennister> resolution still too big to make it usable
<devo>  so i don't wanna go with k3b, is there anyother program that can put a movie to a disk?
<DarkTan> browse through Adept Manager, I'm sure there's something in there
<flaccid> DarkTan: can you hear me?
<devo>  i have done that too i guess i'm still sol
<DarkTan> yes
<mrksbrd> don't think it was k3b, if you copied it could have done it during the conversion process, but again don't think it is an issue with the program itself
<flaccid> [13:38] <flaccid> DarkTan: when it boots, can you get to grub prompt at all or does it just do error 17 and thats it?
<devo>  i didn't copy anything
<DarkTan> 23:35] <DarkTan> error 17 and that's it
<devo>  so then what do u think it is mrksbrd?
<flaccid> DarkTan: sorry that msg didn't come through or something
<flaccid> DarkTan: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showpost.php?s=790fb13b162320468ab95c6be611e608&p=869989&postcount=8
<DarkTan> no problem
<mrksbrd> devo: what type of file u trying to put to disk? avi...mpg
<devo>  avi
<flaccid> DarkTan: you need to boot livecd, mount the hard disk and fix device.map and or grub.conf
<mrksbrd> did u get it off net?
<devo>  doesn't everyone?
<DarkTan> can't, don't have a DVD drive on the laptop
<mrksbrd> might be a problem with the rip then
<flaccid> DarkTan: is there any drive? how did you install it to begin width?
<DarkTan> right now, it's doing a full reinstall
<flaccid> with
<DarkTan> regular CD
<mrksbrd> flaccid: did u see his bios only recognizes 8gb out of 60
<DarkTan> alternate CD on the Xubunto site
<mrksbrd> sounds like a hw issue to me
<flaccid> DarkTan: ah ok. so im wastin my time here. i never mentioned needing dvd ..
<DarkTan> the original drive was 8gb
<flaccid> um ok do as you wish
<devo>  no cuz it the movie work's fine when i play it on my computer but when i put it do a disk is when the sound is all stadicky
<DarkTan> every live disk i've seen has been a DVD
<flaccid> DarkTan: the standard ubuntu live cds are um live cds
<flaccid> (including kubuntu)
<DarkTan> and i didn't want to reinstall everything, i wanted to reinstall GRUB
<mrksbrd> devo: dunno then ....sorry
<devo>  mrksbrd: it's kool, i know that ur only try'n to help me out  ;-)
<flaccid> DarkTan: you don't need to reinstall grub, but that is an option. the link i provided you gave the solution. bit late now considering you executed a reinstall yourself
<flaccid> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<rot> hi
<DarkTan> odd, cause the 7.10 was a DVD
<reboot08_> i installed it  ubunto that is
<rot> I want make server on my laptop
<rot> how can I make it
<devo>  so is it true that window's ppl can hack into linux os computer's?
<flaccid> there is dvd and cd. the dvd has more
<mrksbrd> DarkTan: i'm confused.....u have the 8gb along with a 60gb or did u swap the 8gb to the 60???
<DarkTan> ok, i got confused on that at the xubuntu site
<reboot08_> from a shell u can
<flaccid> devo: anything is possible, but thats off-topic here
<devo>  i know that it's a dumb ? but i have a friend of mine that wanted to know that's over here
<DarkTan> i took the 8gb out and put in a 60gb
<devo>  it's kool
<devo>  srry about that, i'm friend is a little nut's
<devo>  ;-)
<dennister> ok, still having trouble making resolution smaller for gdm login screen
<dennister> nothing in gdmsetup seems to mention resolution
<mrksbrd> ok so it's your bios not recognizing the new drive, my guess that is your problem, until it recognizes the new drive your going to run into same problem everytime
<flaccid> why would it? gdm simply runs xorg
<flaccid> dennister: if its not doing the resolution you want, you should check the X log
<DarkTan> what confuses me is that is was working fine
<dennister> k
<flaccid> DarkTan: things often work fine then something happens
<DarkTan> i even started a win98 install on it and the win98 setup reconized the 60gb hdd
<mrksbrd> just try returning the bios back to default settings
<flaccid> DarkTan: um, if you read the link i posted, you would understand why it happend and what the problem is...ie. device.map
<DarkTan> Bion has no options for the drive size, i'll the try the default settings again
<flaccid> bios is irrelevant
<flaccid> even though the change in the bios was the cause of the problem. anyway moving along..
<DarkTan> i'm going to try that if it screw up again
<mrksbrd> that doesn't make sense the bios recognizes the hw not the os
<DarkTan> right now there nothing i can do untill the install finishes
<devo>  u ppl have a good night & thnx for help'n me out once again, see u ppl someother time & hopefully i can help ppl out that r in need for help(besides me)
<flaccid> cia0
<reboot08_> nite
<mrksbrd> nite flaccid
<mrksbrd> nm thought u were leaving
<mrksbrd> lol
<reboot08_> hey flaccid do you no anything about nmap?
<flaccid> sure
<reboot08_> i grabbed it from my bash term
<calcmandan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reboot08_> how do i run it or is it command prompt
<reboot08_> i type nmap and get a man on commands
<flaccid> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<flaccid> there are nmap tutorials on google or you can install nmapfe and use a graphical frontend so you don't need to know
<flaccid> !info nmapfe
<ubottu> Package nmapfe does not exist in hardy
<reboot08_> ty
<flaccid> hmm thats weird
<reboot08_> i did sudo -apt get install nmap it grabbed it and installed it just trying to figure out how to use it ty
<flaccid> like i said tutorials are on google and also man nmapfe
<reboot08_> sorry day 2 with linux
<flaccid> there is even examples at the bottom when you run the command with no params
<reboot08_> hmmm
<reboot08_> brb
<flaccid> can be as simple as nmap -v -A localhost
<mrksbrd> ok guys going to mess around with WINE....be back in a little bit
<DarkTan> will the live CD work with only 100megs of ram?
<mrksbrd> 256 min
<flaccid> !requirements | DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<mrksbrd> '
<DarkTan> well, Xbuntu requires 192
<flaccid> get more ram :)
<DarkTan> i'm not spending any money on this thing, and i doubt i could find it anyway
<reboot08_> nmap -v -A localhost    that worked thanks i havent had time to read or sleep
<reboot08_> i love ubunto this is awesome
<DarkTan> AMD K6, 640kb on system RAM, 100mb axpansion card, 24x CD ROM, it's an old POS
<DarkTan> expansion *
<DarkTan> well, i screw with some more tommorow, right now, i need some sleep
<DarkTan> thx for the help
<reboot08_> cya guys thanks
<dennister> total reboot helped make gdm login screen a bit smaller (enough to be able to access Sessions box), but it is still too big...plus I'd really, really, really like to give the user the option to login using console
<flaccid> what did the log say
<dennister> it was hard to understand it, actually, but I'll look in the new log to see if anything's changed
<flaccid> you can always pastebin logs for the chan
<capitaozap> aew
<dennister> flaccid: yes, but I think I might know what the problem is now, and not sure if I want to fix it for this kernel, which is a temporary one:
<dennister> i simply did this custom kernel as practice here (been a while since I did one), and the main objective for this whole custom kernel is to get speekup working on a blind user's machine next sunday
<dennister> i do have speakup working in console :-) but it won't work with x
<dennister> so a more important question: how do I add a console login as an option to the login screen (along with kde, gnome, etc)
<flaccid> no such thing as a console login. it has failsafe there however
<ForgeAus> hehe flaccid does kdm have an exit?
<dennister> but failsafe is still using x, right? I seem to remember i could login to a console back in an earlier version of kubuntu
<flaccid> ForgeAus: you stop the service with init.d
<flaccid> dennister: they are ttys. eg. ctrl+alt+f2
<dennister> yes, i'm using that often now
<ForgeAus> flaccid not even a key combo? you need to switch displays and stop the service?
<flaccid> ForgeAus: afaik yeah
<flaccid> its so kdm restarts if it dies i think
<ForgeAus> well dennister recovery mode doesn't start in x
<ForgeAus> kdm needs an exit function!
<flaccid> nope
<ForgeAus> (one that can be configured to be turned off for security reasons of course)
<ForgeAus> then again it shouldn't make that much difference because even a console login requires username/password
<flaccid> thing is kdm/X is also run under root..
<flaccid> and as far as the user is concerned there is no reason for a normal user to want to do so in theory
<ForgeAus> flaccid yes I was aware of that
<ForgeAus> kdm is only runnable by root right?
<flaccid> not sure
<ForgeAus> flaccid, if X is damaged and they need a quick console login to fix it? (of course I guess thats what recovery mode is for)
<ForgeAus> I think when you try using kdm it gives you an error saying only root needs to run this, or something like that
<flaccid> yeah and ttys for when kdm fails or something
<ForgeAus> tty's can be useful for lotsa stuff not just if kdm fails
<ForgeAus> if you want a quicker login to access something like mc just to do a small job instead of waiting for your entire desktop to load...
<flaccid> just do tty or failsafe login
<ForgeAus> there is a tty login? isn't that what dennister was asking for?
<ForgeAus> (didn't he say failsafe is still X??)
<ForgeAus> or was that just a question?
<ForgeAus> personally I prefer using GUI, I'd tend not to consider logging into tty for the most part... all I'm doing is thinking of reasons why it is useful, and there do seem to be at least some
<flaccid> yes its a session from kdm
<flaccid> point is all the options are already there
<ForgeAus> ok flaccid one other question how to kdm from in xephyr (ie during an x session, to embed another x session)
<ForgeAus> you don't use kdm as the commandline you start the kdm service?
<flaccid> um don't know if you can do that, not sure
<ForgeAus> zenwalk used to but I don't know how it did (although that was XFCE from memory)
<dwidmann__> Okay, I reckon someone in here might know ... I've compiled a program with debugging info turned on and it spews loads of goodness into the shell, how can I redirect it to a file?
<ForgeAus> back then it was Xnest not Xephyr and a different dm but afaik they work pretty much the same
<ForgeAus> dwidmann normally you use > filename in the commandline
<ForgeAus> or >& filename
<dwidmann__> ForgeAus: doesn't work here, maybe it's not printing to stdout but something else?
<ForgeAus> (I think >& gets stderr whereas > just gets output)
<dwidmann__> Wait, that seems to be doing it, it must have been using stderr
<dennister> ok, i've avoided pulseaudio on this gutsy-->hardy upgraded system until now because I've heard it's quite buggy, but I believe I need it now because it allows audio to switch more easily between different applications...can someone give me an update, pls?
<ForgeAus> I guess so :)
<ForgeAus> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dwidmann__> ForgeAus: I thought it was something like that for stderr, but I forgot what exactly it was
<ForgeAus> lotsa debugging stuff uses stderr instead of stdout I think
<ForgeAus> I guess I should have thought of it first instead of just the normal > hehe
<dwidmann__> ForgeAus: me too, I tried just > first afterall
<ForgeAus> its ok
<ForgeAus> so long as it worx in the end uh?
<dwidmann> It sucks, everytime my con drops I get __'d
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: yup
<dennister> ForgeAus: yes, I read that already, but it's pretty out of date, valid eight months ago and long before hardy was released
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: worst case I could just set the buffer to unlimited and copy and paste anyway, glad I don't have to do that.
<dennister> is anyone actually using it successfully?
<dennister> pulseaudio on hardy, that is
<ForgeAus> pulseaudio is what andlinux replaced esd with, apparently it was better, so I'm suprised you thought it was quite buggy...
<ForgeAus> that doesn't say very much for esd lol
<dennister> ForgeAus: it wasn't I that thought it was quite buggy...those were the reports after hardy came out
<ForgeAus> my andlinux is a little old, doesn't do pulseaudio yet, I think a minor config change is all it needs tho
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: do you know if jegelie managed to boot his intel mac from firewire?
<ForgeAus> no idea... but I do hope so :)
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: yeah, i hope so too.
<robotgeek> that could be used to boot off of your linux distribution in public places. be useful for security things
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> cant see anything more from jegelie from backscrolling...
<robotgeek> !seen jegelie
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ForgeAus> I know I sounded quite negative but I guess I was just being a little cagy because it was a little out of my depth
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: i was too. i am a good googler :)
<ForgeAus> yes google is your friend :)
<vilhelm> anyone in here that uses KDE 4.1 ?
<flaccid> vilhelm: see topic
<vilhelm> flaccid ok :P
<mrksbrd> flaccid: don't you sleep? ....lol
<flaccid> yeah lots
<davidc_> is it safe to update the new nvidia drivers? just saw it popup on adept
<dennister> omg! sound has never been so good!
<rocknzen> Can I get some opinions on using apt-get aptitude and synaptic which one is best to use keeping package removal later on in mind
<flaccid> rocknzen: aptitude is better than apt-get for that but not sure on synaptic
<robotgeek> rocknzen: apt-get works just fine. i just use adept now
<flaccid> davidc_: it *should* be
<davidc_> or should I wait for a few days
<davidc_> until the coast is clear :P
<flaccid> well it should be tested before release
<dennister> now if we could just keep up with flaccid's schedule, we'd all be better off :-)
<rocknzen> do they all remove packages completely?
<rocknzen> or are there things I should look for if I uninstall something
<flaccid> haha don't worry im actually good, im wrong about a lot of stuff heh
<flaccid> rocknzen: you need to purge packages to remove them completely
<flaccid> + not good.. i meant
<rocknzen> can you explain I am new to linux
<flaccid> rocknzen: there is a function with the package managers to purge packages. they leave their config on the system so it can be re-used if you install it again
<rocknzen> is there a command line syntax
<crea_> ciao
<flaccid> rocknzen: yes
<flaccid> sudo apt-get remove --purge pkgname i think from memory
<rocknzen> does it matter if you used apt-get or aptitude to install
<flaccid> nope
<ForgeAus> rocknzen only whatever you feel more comfortable in
<mrksbrd> i think u can use autoremove  feature as well
<rocknzen> ok many thanks
<ForgeAus> they both run dpkg the same depending on what you choose
<ForgeAus> (adept too)
<rocknzen> thank you that was a big help
<rocknzen> gnight all
<strixv> Symbolic links: I have created a symlink to a shell script in /usr/local/lib. The shell script uses relative paths to find files in /usr/local/lib/stuff ... but when I run the link (which is in /usr/local/bin) it looks in /usr/local/bin/stuff. Any tips for how I could fix this?
<flaccid> strixv: cd in the script to the required dir
<flaccid> or use absolute paths in the script's command args
<strixv> flaccid: Is that the only way? That's fine, it's just there are various places in the script where it uses relative paths and one of the reasons I wanted a symlink was so I could move the script around
<strixv> Another way I could solve it is to add an environment variable ($PROG_HOME or whatever) that keeps track of where it's stored. Is there a good place in Kubuntu for me to set env variables that should start at boot?
<robotgeek> strixv: you could put it in a script in your autostart folder
<strixv> robotgeek: that sounds fine. Or wherever the PATH env variables etc are set. Is that like ~/.autostart/whatever.sh?
<robotgeek> strixv: heck, put it in your .bashrc :)
<kkathman> greetings robotgeek !
<robotgeek> howdy kkathman!
<robotgeek> strixv: probably better to put it in your .bashrc
<strixv> robotgeek: does .bashrc run as soon as the machine boots, or only when I open a terminal from within X? (I'm new to Linux so I dunno the order of things)
<robotgeek> strixv: it executes when you login
<strixv> robotgeek: when I login via the graphical login manager / session thing?
<robotgeek> strixv: hmm, lemme think about that for a second.
<robotgeek> strixv: hmm, now i am not sure if bashrc is read on login or just when a terminal starts up
<robotgeek> strixv: i am positive that it is read on login.
<strixv> robotgeek: Well I could replace the symlink with just a really simple script maybe to run the other script with whatever arguments are passed to it. Is there an easy way of doing that instead?
<strixv> so like calling /usr/bin/myscript arg1 arg2 would run /usr/lib/stuff/bin/myotherscript arg1 arg2
<robotgeek> strixv: i guess so, but i don't understand why
<strixv> robotgeek: I didn't write the second script, it's kind of complicated, and it uses relative paths to do some stuff I need done and call various binaries. So, I would like to just be able to type "shortnamebin" instead of /whole/path/fullbinname to run it, is all
<robotgeek> strixv: add it to your path :)
<strixv> robotgeek: thanks =) I may do that, but it's got tons of binaries in this dir and I don't want all of them runnable
<robotgeek> strixv: put like so: -> export PATH="/opt/foo/lib/jre/bin:$PATH" <- in your .bashrc
<strixv> robotgeek: Thanks for that... I have been googling also and I think "alias" may be the command I need. It seems similar to a symlink but will preserve path
<ForgeAus> anyone recommend installing AVG in linux?
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: no, anti virus? why?
<ForgeAus> believe it or not linux users do get virus'... its just that it doesn't tend to affect linux users the same way if at all...
<ForgeAus> (however we do pass them on - kinda acting like carriers)
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: unless you are doing filtering things, i think it is uneccesary service to run
<michaeldennies__> hi, guy saya new comer in kubuntu
<hateball> ForgeAus: If you care about potential Windows users you might exchange binaries with, sure install some antivirus. Otherwise I wouldnt bother
<michaeldennies__> ada yang bisa bantu saya cara install printer di kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> of course linux does have (very few of) its own virus' too!
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: it does not count if i have to chmod +x a script :)
<ForgeAus> I heard hackers are paying more attention to OSX than Windows of late when it comes to developing virus' etc...
<strixv> Ok here's another question: How do I change the default apps for various services (like in /etc/alternatives)
<ForgeAus> in kcontrol
<ForgeAus> (erm system-settings hehe same-ish thing)
<strixv> ForgeAus: it has *some* defaults but there are many many more
<ForgeAus> you can edit your mime types in there somewhere (theres also an applet for some default apps)
<strixv> ForgeAus: Someone showed me the command before and I forgot to write it down in my "useful commands" thing. I'm trying to set the default java vm
<ForgeAus> no no not that applet for default apps, wiat.. brb.. I'll check mine
<ForgeAus> you actually change your mime types for programs (like to make konqi default instead of dolphin for example)
<strixv> Ah here's what I was looking for: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/LINUX_ALTERNATIVES_HOWTO
<mrksbrd> hmm....i thought k3b converts from mp3 to wav format when u create a new audio project, but keep getting error....any ideas
<reboot08_> sup
<Daisuke-Laptop> mrksbrd: install libk3b2-extracodecs
<ForgeAus> kde components (might be called kde resources?) - file associations
<mrksbrd> thats right ty
<strixv> Hi guys... I just installed Eclipse for Linux and I have a question about where to put the files. I see that they can just be extracted and run out of the directory. What's the "proper" place to put applications like that in linux? They don't seem to fit right (self-contained folders) in /usr/local/bin or anything...
<jkyro> some people are using /opt for that kind of stuff
<strixv> jkyro: thanks, I'll look into that. I've been looking around trying to find similar programs with suggestions.
<jkyro> at least the package manager is not touching that
<flaccid> strixv: yeah thats why you cmd first if you relative paths in shell scripts
<flaccid> also i believe eclipse in the repos
<flaccid> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Serega> morning
<mrksbrd> flaccid: u still here ?
<mrksbrd> anyone know if RPM file will work under KDE?
<flaccid> sup
<flaccid> !alien | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mrksbrd> have u used it////?
<mrksbrd> what I am trying to do is find software for my lightscribe drive, the one offered from their website is a very simple interface only allowing text to be written
<mrksbrd> know of any others?
<mrksbrd> flaccid:guess that is a no
<phi> hi all
<phi> hi all
<mrksbrd> hey
<phi> wow - i thought everybody is sleeping ;-)
<mrksbrd> almost....lol
<XenThraL> not even close
<mrksbrd> oh flaccid
<XenThraL> caffeine high
 * mrksbrd could use another
<mrksbrd> XenThraL: u know of any progs for lightscribe other than the one on their site?
<XenThraL> nope
<mrksbrd> !lightscribe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe
<mrksbrd> damn
<XenThraL> never had a lightscribe drive
<mrksbrd> flaccid: wake up
<mrksbrd> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DuKiSa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5591114#post5591114 i post that, my problem and i`m wating for answer :)
<sigma> how do you remove the "- Konqueror" from the konqueror title bar?
<mrksbrd> sigma: just right click & remove
<mrksbrd> DuKiSa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<mrksbrd> DuKiSa: your system not loading GRUB
<DuKiSa>  booted from the Super Grub CD and fixed my original Dual boot system.
<DuKiSa> :)
<DuKiSa> i `dont have that problem
<DuKiSa> i found some answer
<DuKiSa> but is to long..
<mrksbrd> u dual booting?
<DuKiSa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-483493.html
<DuKiSa> mrksbrd see that..
<mrksbrd> just a dumb ?....have u tried 8.04?
<flaccid> mrksbrd: what
<mrksbrd> ubuntu ver 8.04
<flaccid> yes i have used alien
<mrksbrd> flaccid: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-483493.html
<flaccid> why?
<mrksbrd> DuKiSa has an issue w/grub
<mrksbrd> as far as alien goes....how do u install it to turn it into .deb file...couldn't find any tutorials on install process
<flaccid> i don't know what the error is
<mrksbrd> error 21
<flaccid> and did you guys google grub error 21?
<mrksbrd> related to grub as other guy had earlier
<mrksbrd> yea
<flaccid> http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<DuKiSa> mrksbrd please explain my english bad:|
<DuKiSa> ?
<flaccid> mrksbrd: you just install the package alien
<flaccid> 21 : "Unknown boot failure"
<flaccid> i can't help with that sorry
<mrksbrd> flaccid: via makefile & install correct?
<flaccid> !adept | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> no its available as a package in the repos
<flaccid> mrksbrd: and then there are lots of tutorials http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=how+to+use+alient+deb+rpm&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<mrksbrd> which repo do u know, looked for it but couldn't find it thru adept
<Bauldrick> can k3b burn at speeds less than 4?
<mrksbrd> google'd it & found a .tar file
<flaccid> !info alient
<ubottu> Package alient does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.69 (hardy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<flaccid> see above ^^
<flaccid> mrksbrd: no need to compile. as i said two times its in the repos :)
<flaccid> Bauldrick: um i think so
<DuKiSa> mrksbrd and what to do ?
<Bauldrick> flaccid: if the dvd's are 1x/8x - then it must meen my drive can't burn at less than 4x?
<mrksbrd> DuKiSa: which version of Ubuntu you using?
<ForgeAus> why would someone want a local wiki system (wixi?)
<jesus_> gutsy
<flaccid> Bauldrick: not sure sorry
<mrksbrd> flaccid: ty i found it
<abby87> ForgeAus: some ppl use wikis like e-books
<abby87> ForgeAus: reading a wiki is better than an e-book(my opinion)
<stamen> hello
<stamen> I have only one qestion
<stamen> and it is
<abby87> stamen: fire away
<DuKiSa> mrksbrd last
<stamen> when I have upgraded to new kernel, adept makes initrd and ads
<stamen> the new kernel to grub loader
<stamen> but
<geek_> ForgeAus: the way i do stuff lends itself to it ;p
<stamen> I have missed the window which asks me can it change the menu.lst or leave the old list
<stamen> how can I make this screen to appear again
<stamen> because I want the script to make his list
<abby87> stamen: u mean that the list is not visible at boot up? that is no grub menu at booot up?
<stamen> it is visible, but the new kernel is not listed in the list
<abby87> see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stamen> this happen because I have added one fix for the mouse
<abby87> stamen: check whther it is commented
<stamen> and it see that I have modified the list
<stamen> now, it is not commented, I have looked up
<stamen> it isn't added
<stamen> this is because I have choosed to keep the old list
<abby87> stamen: ok ..so u compiled the kernel from start?
<stamen> but now I don't know how to restart the proces again
<stamen> no, I have upgraded to the 2.6.24-21
<stamen> from ubuntu server
<stamen> I have made dpk-reconfigure
<abby87> stamen: ok so it should show in the grub menu
<stamen> and grub update
<stamen> yes it says that it has added the kernel but there are not boot scripts for it
<stamen> now I have the old grub menu lit=st
<stamen> list
<abby87> stamen: u mean when u select the new kernel u get an error?
<stamen> and my concern is that there the kernel is with UUID and I don't know how to write this UUID
<stamen> ok, I will start from the begining
<abby87> stamen: fancy reinstalling grub?
<stamen> how?
<stamen> apt-get install --reinstall
<stamen> ?
<abby87> stamen: wait
<stamen> ok
<stamen> I have managed it
<stamen> as I saw it is debconf process
<abby87> stamen: oh cool how?
<stamen> and I have uninstalled the kernel and after that I have installed it again
<stamen> it shows the debconf window
<abby87> stamen: oh great
<stamen> and than I have choosed to change the grub loader
<stamen> thats it :)
<abby87> cool :)
<stamen> and now I will write the pacth for the mouse again :)
<abby87> quite a daunting task that is :)
<stamen> bye
<abby87> bye
<flaccid> that dude just of just ran sudo update-grub
<Accidus> I want to set a value to the MANPATH env. varianble. I've added the line "MANPATH=..." to my ~/.profile file. However, the varianle isn't set. In my .profile file, I'm setting the PATH variable and it works. Anyone has any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<MetaMorfoziS> HI all
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i bind alt-shift for keyboard layout change?
<MetaMorfoziS> in kcontrol there are an option for it in the keyboard layout
<MetaMorfoziS> but that isn't works
<MetaMorfoziS> And undet rhe keyboard shortcuts "layout change" i can't setup alt-shift
<flaccid> !enter | MetaMorfoziS
<ubottu> MetaMorfoziS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MetaMorfoziS> Okay.
<fs> Здесь есть русские?
<MetaMorfoziS> no.
<flaccid> !ru | fs
<ubottu> fs: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MetaMorfoziS> !hu | MetaMorfoziS
<ubottu> MetaMorfoziS, please see my private message
<flaccid> MetaMorfoziS: there is switch to next keyboard layout shortcut in system settings | keyboard & mouse
<MetaMorfoziS> YEs, this is what i said
<MetaMorfoziS> that isn't accepts only modifier key hotkey
<flaccid> you said 'layout change'
<MetaMorfoziS> because i didn't knew from head the correct name of it
<flaccid> well i dont know why you can't change it to alt + shift, properly because its ambiguous/used with other shortcuts, so settle for a dif shortcut
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<flaccid> no?
<flaccid> yes :)
<MetaMorfoziS> no. As i said, it isn't accepts only modifier keys hotkey
<flaccid> i read you...
<MetaMorfoziS> Try it out, and you will see, you cant add alt-shift, only alt-shift-somethingnonmodifierkey
<flaccid> i already have tried it out
<flaccid> this is why i said settle for a dif shortcut
<eduardo> Hello all
<eduardo> i am really new in linux
<eduardo> so, i will make a lot of questions :D
<flaccid> coolio. ask your questions on 1 line and sweet as
<eduardo> ok. How i can install codecs in ubuntu ?
<eduardo> ok, no problem, i find something googling
<khlm> Hallo
<flaccid> !codecs | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khlm> aaa
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> i am planning to use ogg from now to the future
<eduardo> but, i dont know if my collection of mp3 will be less quality if i change it
<eduardo> so, if some has some experience (good ones) i will change all of it
<flaccid> um not sure but i'd expect so
<flaccid> try to keep your responses on 1 line eduardo so you don't fill up the chan
<eduardo> ok. I am from Bolivia (spanish my first languaje) so probably i will make some mistakes
<flaccid> np
<khlm> hello
<Jucato> !es | eduardo, there's also a Spanish channel
<ubottu> eduardo, there's also a Spanish channel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eduardo> woow. Gracias. Tengo bastantes espectativas con este, hasta ahora, maravilloso SO. Ahora mismo entro al canal en español.
<eduardo> hey, sorry about that. Now i am reading
<eduardo> well
<khlm_lm> Hallo
<khlm_kh> Hallooooo
<khlm_lm> hetzt gibts keine semmal mehr
<khlm_kh> versteht doch keiner
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<khlm_lm> ich hab aba keine brobleme nicht
<Xemanth> where is kubuntu intrepid alpha 4 ? :|
<flaccid> !intrepid | Xemanth
<ubottu> Xemanth: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Xemanth> i c
<khlm_kh> hallo brett
<khlm_kh> is anybody online
<ulaas> hi! is there a way to install firefox without gnome dependencies on intrepid?
<klerfayt> ulaas: #ubuntu+1
<ulaas> klerfayt: is there a way on hardy.? they should not be different
<flaccid> arent they deps so it can run
<Jucato> ulaas: they *could* be different as they could have changed depends/recommends/suggests between releases
<enzo_5> hi
<enzo> i have a gutsy kubuntu, and i'd like to upgrade to last kubuntu (i think it's hardy)
<flaccid> !upgrade | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<enzo> how can i do that ? (without a gui)
<enzo> flaccid: i know 8.04.01 has been delivered, so if i upgrade now, i'll go directly to 8.04.01 and not to 8.04 right?
<flaccid> um yep, it will go to the lastest packages from hardy repos
<enzo> flaccid: i don't remember if i've installed a ubuntu and added kubuntu packages or if i have installed kubuntu directly
<enzo> that fact is i'm very afraid of gui to do upgrade, i come from debian, and i love apt-get
<flaccid> well i'd never GUI upgrade because of common possibility of a problem
<flaccid> aptitude is probably most suitable
<enzo> ahhh cool
<flaccid> but in honesty i've done some pretty crazy upgrades and i solved all problems/did it with apt-get only
<enzo> so you've just modified your sources.list (change gutsy to heron) and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade right flaccid?
<flaccid> yep, but you might wan't to make it hardy and not heron in the sources.list
<enzo> oups yes
<flaccid> :p
<mrksbrd> flaccid: I found what I wanted....there is a prog out there called LaCie
<flaccid> good for you
<mrksbrd> had alot of digging, also in order to run that alien prog to convert files I had to get "fakeroot"......
<flaccid> i have never needed fakeroot to do alient.
<flaccid> alien even
<mrksbrd> kept telling me in order to change them they, i needed to run alien under "root"
<flaccid> thats what sudo is for
<mrksbrd> fake root is just an emulation to get it done with out messing up security
<flaccid> its not emulation and its nothing to do with security
<mrksbrd> well thats what i read.....dunno....waht ever it worked
<flaccid> cool
<mrksbrd> now if i could just learn the nitty gritty of this OS it will make my life easier
<mrksbrd> I have a long way to go......but i'm learning once i get pointed in the right direction
<mrksbrd> and i have to thank u for that
<flaccid> cool thanks. well i have a very long road to go myself
<flaccid> (just don't use u :O)
<mrksbrd> lol....hard habbit to break
<flaccid> took me a couple of weeks myself :)
<joel_> Hello
<mrksbrd> flaccid: you going to be on for the next few hrs?....my sleeping pill is kicking in
<flaccid> yeah
<mrksbrd> getting harder to type w/o 100 backspaces
<mrksbrd> alright i'll see ya  in a few hrs....once again ty so much
<flaccid> cool send us some of your pills while you there :p
<mrksbrd> i don't share these....Ambien CR is the fuc**** best
 * flaccid looks it up
<enzo> flaccid: here is my new sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/37689/, could you have a quick look to see if it seems correct to you ?
<flaccid> enzo: if you do an apt-get update it will tell you if there is errors
<enzo> i can't do that now, i need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade now
<enzo> you meant apt-get dist-upgrade flaccid?
<mrksbrd> alright be back in a few hrs
<flaccid> enzo: no sudo apt-get update to check and see if it fetches the new updates with your new sources.list
<enzo> ah yes, of course
<djdarkman> does someone know how can I change the theming in firefox? I don`t like those gnomeish menus
<flaccid> djdarkman: install gtk-qt-engine and configure it in system settings | appearance
<enzo> flaccid: do you know if this is possible to do a dist-upgrade with aptitude ? something like aptitude dist-upgrade to have a better display
<Gigant0r> howdy
<lakis1982> whats the role of chache in cpu ?? what do they do ??
<flaccid> enzo: yep
<flaccid> !aptitude | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Gigant0r> hey all - newb here..what cmd to check what version of KDE is running?
<enzo> arg i get a big error with aptitude dist-upgrade but nothing with apt-get dist-upgrade
<flaccid> Gigant0r: kicker --version
<Gigant0r> flaccid; thanks, is that not the version for kicker though? Ie, kicker shows 3.5.9, kmail shows 4.1
<flaccid> Gigant0r: its application based
<Gigant0r> oic
<flaccid> you can run kde3 apps in kde4 and vice versa
<flaccid> eg. plasma is just an app basically
<Gigant0r> ok..i had 4.1 running sweet as pie yesterday, kicked off an upgrade last night, i think it died in the ass because it killed xwindows
<Gigant0r> the nvidia kernel files were out of wack
<Gigant0r> i re-updated with -f or something, which gave me the GUI back, but the menu has gone back to 3.5
<neukadmin> hi I want to run xen on my kubuntu 8.04.1 but after installing a xen kernel, the system wont boot and I get this at boot up: ata3: timeout waiting for ADMA LEGACY CLEAR AND IDLE, stat 0x0   does someone know how to fix this? Or how I can easily install a 2.6.18...-xen kernel?
<joe_>  how can i put a movie to a disk using K3B?
<reboot08> hello room
<enzo> by the way i've run a dist-upgrade while i'm connecting to my kde 3.5, maybe the upgrade will crash somewhere while kde will be upgraded ? (i think it's kde4 in hardy) no problem for that ?
 * reboot08 finaly got bx up !!!
<reboot08> sup incorrect
<flaccid> enzo: yeah no prob
<enzo> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> if you have apt errors etc. you can always paste the full output in pastebin for us to check out
<enzo> i've ran apt-get dist-upgrade instead of aptitude, i hope it's going to be fine :)
<enzo> thanks for your help flaccid !
<reboot08> ty flaccid for the link on bitchX earlier im on it now new user nick ty ty ty
<Gigant0r> hey flaccid; if the menu and some parts of the GUI have reverted back to kde 3.5 style, but I still have the 4.1 intro and widget buttons etc
<Gigant0r> should I try reinstalling the kd4 packages that are installed?
<enzo> flaccid: another question: imagine someone who was on hardy 8.04, and imagine few days after 8.04.1 is out, this person gets upgrade by doing just a apt-get upgrade ?
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> Gigant0r: negative, you are probably just running the kde3 versions instead of the kde4 versions of the apps or the kde4 version is not installed yet. this confused me heaps at first too
<flaccid> enzo: correct
<flaccid> it may be a dist-upgrade if not upgrade but yeah
<Gigant0r> ok..so how do you change versions?
<enzo> ok
<Gigant0r> it was working all nicely as 4.1 before i ran an upgrade and the kernel cracked the shits
<flaccid> Gigant0r: give me an example of an app that you need a version for
<Gigant0r> ok, what app or package controls the main menu
<Gigant0r> it looks all shit again
<Gigant0r> :\
<Gigant0r> im sorry i dont exactly know what to tell you - i was only using kubuntu for a few days , with 4.1, but its missing stuff
<naught101> Anyone know where/how kde file associations are stored?
<enzo> on hardy, it's kde4 or still 3 by the way ?
<naught101> friggin scribus has added itself as the default application for about 1000 applications that it doesn't actually support
<flaccid> Gigant0r: so you want to use kde4 or kde3. kde4 support is in a dif chan, but im happy to help you in that chan
<naught101> enzo: kde3 by default
<flaccid> naught101: system settings | default applications | file associations
<naught101> flaccid: yeah, but I mean the back end
<flaccid> enzo: either 3 or 4 on hardy. intrepid will be 4
<enzo> and it's easy to switch to kde 4.1 on hardy naught101?
<flaccid> naught101: backend?
<naught101> I would like to edit it manually
<flaccid> naught101: edit the mime files themselves?
<naught101> enzo: yeah, just install kubuntu-kde4
<naught101> flaccid: correct
<enzo> and it's kde 4 or kde 4.1 naught101 ?
<flaccid> naught101: i can't remember myself, perhaps #kde can advise
<naught101> enzo: 4.1
<naught101> it's still unusable, from my point of view
<naught101> ok, thanks flaccid
<enzo> flaccid: intrepid vill be kde 4 you said, but kde 4.1 is stable enough no ?
<flaccid> depends who you talk to
<enzo> :)
<naught101> I hope intrepid doesn't go to kde4
<flaccid> it is
<flaccid> with kde3 option of course
<enzo> naught101: you advise not to switch to kde 4 ?
<naught101> enzo: unless you enjoy eye-candy over functionality
<enzo> i like eye-candy, but first of all, i love stability...
<enzo> 4.1 is not yet stable enough ? i though it was (i'm not talking about kde 4.0 which was crapy)
<neukadmin> how can I check if I use 4.0 or 4.1?
<flaccid> neukadmin: wrong chan, see topic
<neukadmin> flaccid irssi wont show me the whole topic, what is the kde4 channel called?
<flaccid> neukadmin: its in the topic if you read it
<neukadmin> the topic I can see ends at: " |Chat in #kubuntu-offtopi"  I cant see any more of the topic (this is probably because I dont know how to handle irssi)
<flaccid> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> sorry mate
<neukadmin> thanks
<flaccid> np
 * reboot08 going to sleep nite
<emilsedgh> are drivers for conexant modems for 8.04 released?
<mimic18> salut all
<flaccid> emilsedgh: not sure but im sure conexant drivers have been around for a while. check hardware drivers manager
<emilsedgh> flaccid: i just found it :)
<flaccid> cool
<rw> where can I set keyboard shortcuts in kde4.1
<flaccid> wrong chan rw see topic
<rw> ok
<nogagplz> I had a look around, and it seems that pulseaudio is not a part of kubuntu 8.04? Apart from one library that seemed to relate to xine, is this true?
<flaccid> nogagplz: ubuntu uses pulseaudio, kubuntu (kde) generally uses kde by default
<nogagplz> so it would be arts/alsa, correct? (haven't used it in ages)
<flaccid> um yeah pretty much
<flaccid> xine is an engine not a sound system..
<nogagplz> I never said xine was a sound system...
<flaccid> i never said you did
<nogagplz> So why say thta at all?
<nogagplz> Anyway, thanks for your help :D
<flaccid> because a felt like it?
<flaccid> to give you additional info?
<flaccid> to HELP you?
<Gigantor> lol
<flaccid> meh, some people take stuff the wrong way
<Gigantor> word
<nogagplz> True. sorry
<flaccid> no need to be sorry. im just another user like you
 * geek_ thinks kde uses alsa or OSS. ubuntu/gnome uses pulseaudio
<geek_> probably the former with the latter as an option
<Gigantor> flaccid are you using compiz fusion with 4.1?
<flaccid> geek_: um they both use alsa but the sound system is different
<flaccid> Gigantor: nah im on kde3 atm anyway
<Gigantor> oic
<flaccid> i need some stability because im trying to re-factor the kubuntu website so it doesn't need js for presentation
<geek_> flaccid: thought pulseaudio was a spind server on its own?
<geek_> *sound
<flaccid> yeah um im getting mixed up myself
<flaccid> pulseaudio is a sound server that hooks into the alsa sound system
<flaccid> i mix the terms up here by accident sometimes
<Gigantor> flaccid: i just realised the window manager was compiz, not kwin
<Gigantor> so i lost all the perty transparency stuff
<Gigantor> as well as kicker going back, thats why i thought kde was borked
<flaccid> oh right. yeah kwin --replace to replace current windows manager and same thing for compiz ie. compiz --replace
<TimS> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<TimS> :(
<TimS> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ZmAY> can someone help me with adding & configuring users for vsftpd
<flaccid> lots on google about that
<flaccid> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<nikolas_> hi everybody. i have kubuntu 4 remix on my lap, and i have several problems with it... is anyone experienced available to through an idea ? for example my hardware buttons for controling the sound do not work..
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: you need to map the butons, you can use xev to get the escape codes
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: then map that code to a command
<nikolas_> i c...
<nikolas_> ActionParsnip, but in kde 3.5.9 it just worked out of the box... why that happens?
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: its a different system in such a way that it affects you, youo need to sort it yourself now
<ActionParsnip> or you could install kde3.5 then upgrade it might be ok
<nikolas_> ActionParsnip, it doesnt work.... i have some issues regarding sound... when i boot i get a message saying that the soundcard cannot be initialised(or something like that)
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: then you'll need to configure it
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: start by runing lspci and go from there
<ActionParsnip> and make sure you are fully apt-get updated
<flaccid> get the exact error message from the logs
<flaccid> then google it
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: what sound card do you have?
<nikolas_> ActionParsnip, it is an on-board hda intel alc 880 analog. this is what it mentionts in system settings-sound
<flaccid> nikolas_: did you find the error in /var/log/messages or dmesg or /var/log/system.log ?
<nikolas_> it is in a notification bubble when i login
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666781
<flaccid> nikolas_: is this kde4?
<nikolas_> yes
<lina> hello there
<flaccid> nikolas_: please goto #kubuntu-kde4 for support there
<lina> i have a strange problem here - flash is working in some accounts and doesn't work on else on the same computer
<lina> is it a matter of configuration?
<ActionParsnip> lina: try symlinking the flash plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<lina> how do i do that?
<lina> i went to /home/lina/.mozilla and found there only two directories - firefox and esxtensions
<ActionParsnip> lina: you need to make the plugins dir
<ActionParsnip> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<lina> ok, done that in dolphin
<lina> thanks
<ActionParsnip> then you need to locate the flash plugin file and then make a link in that file
<ActionParsnip> folder sorry
<flaccid> lina: which browser(s) is this in?
<lina> firefox, but it seems to work now. thanks
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<flaccid> interesting
<ActionParsnip> totally
<ActionParsnip> making a folder fixes plugin issues
<ActionParsnip> weird
<flaccid> i don't have/need that dir
<flaccid> flash is horrible
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: its an alternative way to give plugins
<ActionParsnip> it is
<flaccid> problem is they made it for gtk/mozilla when it comes to other browsers. i have to put up with woes  in opera
<flaccid> maybe one day they will provide a wrapper for qt apps
<ActionParsnip> opera is ok, just renders a bit weird
<ForgeAus> a qtwrapper?  hmmm...
<flaccid> thats because of crap devs
<ForgeAus> I prefer konqui for the most part but sometimes you just need firefox
<flaccid> i use many browsers, but opera is my mail as well
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: webmail for me, makes it more flexible
<flaccid> i got that too
<flaccid> Roundcube Webmail
<snarkster> I have nothing but webmail accounts but I prefer to use evolution to get my mail. Gotta love the hotway method
<ActionParsnip> hotway?
<snarkster> yup
<snarkster> look it up on synaptic/adept..
<snarkster> then do a google on evolution and hotmail and youget a wonderful walk through to configure..
<flaccid> 10 mail accounts in opera, all imap, performance is awesome
<snarkster> i was up and recieving my mail in evolution in 5 min
<snarkster> imap is nice.
<ActionParsnip> i dont use hotmail, i use googlemail
<flaccid> that works good in opera too :p
<ActionParsnip> runs fine in firefox no need to install any extra software :D
<snarkster> google evolution with google and voila theres a config for that as well.
<flaccid> evolution aint Qt :p
<snarkster> so my persoinal preference.. works with kmail as well. :P
<snarkster> no extra software installed then
<flaccid> true. i go for the all in one portable solution as opera is cross platform and has synchronize
<flaccid> :p
<snarkster> anyone use last.fm
<snarkster> i configured amarok to access my last.fm works ok..
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: igoogle is too and doesnt need sync as settings are stored in googles servers
<snarkster> except the skip function doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: so wherever i log on it applys my settings on appearence
<imperatore> CIAO
<snarkster> later imperatore
<gleyve> How can I customize my menu?
<imperatore> Qualche italiano
<cacf3b2074> gleyve: menu start in kde?  just click on some posion in me u
<gleyve> cacf3b2074: gnome
<Adiwan> what do you mean with customize? Changing the menuitems or the look?
<gleyve> Adiwan: changing menu items. I wnat everything in start menu like windows..Applications, local and system items take to much space of my panel
<Adiwan> I don't know about Gnome. But there might also be a menu editor like in KDE the kmenu-editor
<gnumm> alacarte
<ForgeAus> changing menu items in kde is done by rightclicking the kmenu and selecting edit
<gleyve> Adiwan: thanks..Ill try that.
<ForgeAus> (I don't know about kde4 tho)
<gnumm> gleyve: you can use another menu
<ForgeAus> yes there are other menu systems kbfx is an alternate kmenu, also for kde4 theres lancelot (sp?)
<Adiwan> I'm using a Thinkpad R61 with nvidia graphics - I want to know where the script lies for changing the brightness. Or how to start the power manager in KDE4 to do that.
<ForgeAus> you can even use baghira (kwin-style baghira has a menu that pairs with it too)
<ForgeAus> sorry adiwan can't help you there I'm not nvidia savvy
<gnumm> gleyve: right click on the panel and add different menus. i guess there a 3 menus in gnome, one should be the one search
<Adiwan> ^^
<snarkster> adiwan just use the fn keys
<Adiwan> yeah.. but these don't work in KDE4
<snarkster> really?
<Adiwan> jupp
<snarkster> they work just fine on my A22m
<ForgeAus> in kde4 you can add to panel
<ForgeAus> it uses same set of applets (plasma) as the desktop
<gleyve> I'd like to costumize my start menu, because the default three items menu(applications, places, system) takes to much space of my panel.
<imperatore> ww l'olio d'oliva
<gnumm> gleyve: see my answer
<ForgeAus> gleyve you can turn them off but if they're kde4 I don't know if it has a menu editor, maybe launcelot has one?
<gleyve> gnumm: I'll try.just a moment.
<ForgeAus> either that or use the legacy kde3 menu (its available in kde4, just not the default)
<ForgeAus> you have to add it as an applet to the panel (and remove the one you have)
<gnumm> he uses gnome
<mudit> hello folks
<snarkster> yah I use the traditional kmenu plasma in kde4.. Im not a fan of the kickstarter
<ForgeAus> I think its called kickoff in kde4 (part of plasma)
<gnumm> yes
<ForgeAus> in kde3 it was simply kicker)
<Adiwan> yeah... kickoff is crap - but the search is fine
<gnumm> i like it
<ForgeAus> gnome simply calles it a panel afaik.. but its different
<snarkster> yah something like that.. bah it kinda suckie
<ForgeAus> theres two bars for a start in gnome
<ForgeAus> (upper panel with system tray and your menu system, and lower panel with stuff like trash bar and tasks from memory)
<snarkster> the one thing i really miss os the quicklaunch buttons on kde4 panel
<ForgeAus> sorry trash icon
<ForgeAus> you can add an app launcher icon easily enough from memory, but it is a menu rather than a mini area for several quicklaunchers
<Adiwan> snarkster: there is a version at kde-look.org but this doesn't work zu me
<ForgeAus> there isn't even a crystal decorator style for KDE4... that I've noticed
<snarkster> really?? I downloaded some plasmas and they had to be compiled then I had compile issues and the author knew about it but wouldnt adjust his code.. stupid l33t people
<imperatore> Riciao a tutti!
<ForgeAus> snarkster, go easy, plasma is relatively new
<ForgeAus> they were probably too busy...
<snarkster> true
<ForgeAus> lots of work to do I guess
<snarkster> Ill be quiet for now. :)
<ForgeAus> I just wish there wasn't so much of a push towards kde4...
<ForgeAus> not that I don't like it at all, I just want to wait till it gets really good before I use it
<gnumm> it will only become good when people use it
<snarkster> dont get me wrong kde3.5.9 is great..
<ForgeAus> right now I luuurve kde3.5.9 and am familiar with it, sofar it seems kde4 isn't there yet for me...
<ForgeAus> gnumm I use it, (admittedly I use kde3 more)
<gnumm> good :)
<ForgeAus> ibex is going to have kde4 only (as /kde not in /kde4)
<ForgeAus> and it doesn't look like its going to have a /kde3 for legacy :(
<Githzerai> snarkster: Current kdelibs packages do not provide some cmake plugins required for those plasmoids, such as kde_add_ui_files.  It will be fixed in very near future...
<snarkster> nice good to know
<ForgeAus> (I think its 4.1 or 4.2 or something)
<gnumm> ibex will use kde 4.1.1
<ForgeAus> ok :)... I was close :) hehe)
<gnumm> or kde 4.1.2
<gnumm> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
<snarkster> my apologies my daughter sent me a picture of the wedding dress she wants.
<Githzerai> Maybe even 4.1.3, since ibex is scheduled for october 30th
<ForgeAus> don't get me wrong I do want kde4 but I aren't ready to get rid of kde3 yet...
<reagleBRKLN> trying to use aspell but it complains there's no "us" dictionary, which is the default LANGUAGE environ variable; aspell does have a en_US dicionary. should i chnage my LANG? willthat hose something else?
<ScarEye_> So I just did a fresh install with Kububtu 8.04 Using Encrypted LVM.  Now when I machine boots up and I go into dolphin and my main drive I cannot access it. It says something about mount with signature ssass on interface org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume doesn't exist
<ScarEye_> Any suggestions on how I can fix this ?
<ForgeAus> I don't get why they can't make a /.kde3 instead of using /.kde (kinda like the opposite of what they have currently for kde4)
<Githzerai> ForgeAus: Nobody is. But I'm on 4.1.61 at the moment, and it's getting harder and harder to resist. ;)
<ForgeAus> ouch scar!
<gnumm> kde 4.1.3 is planed for november 5th
<gnumm> i think ibex will have kde 4.1.2
<ScarEye_> ForgeAus: I think it has to do something with fstab but I am not sure
<gnumm> but new versions of kde should be in backports
<Githzerai> gnumm: Then there will be a quick update ;)
<gnumm> Githzerai: i don't know :)
<ForgeAus> scareye um probably something to do with the encrpytion an dthe way your trying to mount it... (so yes possibly in the fstab)
<ForgeAus> (and/or mtab)
<ScarEye_> or crypttab
<ScarEye_> =\
<ForgeAus> I don't know how to mount drives with encryption keys/lvm stuff
<ForgeAus> hehe didn't know there was a crypttab but if there is, there too possibly (for all I know)
<ScarEye_> By the way I have done this installation on many machines they all have the same issue
<ScarEye_> and I am sure I am not the only one that had this issue
<ForgeAus> Scar I don't think its the machine I think its a matter of having to have the credentials to decrypt it
<ForgeAus> I don't know what mechanism is needed to supply that...
<ScarEye_> ForgeAus: yes I agree. But where can I find this documentation
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> um theres howto's about lvm, but I don't know if encryption is covered there
<ForgeAus> it might be a good place to start...
<ForgeAus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ForgeAus> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<ForgeAus> lol uh... thats handy.. not!
<ScarEye_> got it
<ScarEye_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<ForgeAus> ok there u go :)
<ScarEye_> this should be the same for kubuntu also..
<ScarEye_> the major parts
<ForgeAus> yes its same OS
<ForgeAus> just kde/gnome and the choice of apps that go with them thats different
<ForgeAus> the GNU stuff under the hood is =
<ForgeAus> (ie ubuntu-minimal, and probably lots of other stuff)
<ForgeAus> I still don't get why theres an Icebuntu but not a Stepbuntu! lol
<ForgeAus> (enlightenment and fluxbox have ones too)
<gnumm> for example=i.e. or for example=e.g. ?
<gnumm> i never know =/
<ScarEye_> ForgeAus: Do you know of good sites that has cool themes for kubuntu ?
<Githzerai> ScarEye_: kde-look.org
<ForgeAus> uh kde-look.org is about the only place I can suggest to look
<tvhung> anyone use Vmware on kubuntu ?
<ScarEye_> okay.. I know about that place maybe I thought there were others.
<gnumm> i'm not a native speaker in english
<ForgeAus> either that or google for stuff like kdm theme or kde style
<|Dreams|> is kde 4.1 any good now?
<|Dreams|> or poeple still sticking with older kde
<ForgeAus> Dreams both kinda
<ForgeAus> KDE4.1 is not bad but afaik not > KDE3 yet...
<|Dreams|> ok will stick with kde 3 or gnome for now then thanks
<ForgeAus> hehe out of the two I'd recommend kde3 :)
<|Dreams|> i was going to put kubuntu back on my system but read a guide on softpedia which shows u how to make ur system encrypted using ubuntu so was going to give it a whirl
<ForgeAus> you can encrypt with either
<ForgeAus> but I guess the guide doesn't show kde way (if theres any gnome-specific stuff on it)
<ForgeAus> most of that is related to stuff like earlier
<ForgeAus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ForgeAus> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<Githzerai> |Dreams|: KDE 4 session is installed separately in hardy. So there is no resaon not to check it out and make your oppinion yourself ;)
<|Dreams|> it just basically just says use the alrtenate ubuntu cd and then use the no graphical installer and choose encrpyted lvm etc
<ForgeAus> be it ubuntu or kubuntu, I think the same
<|Dreams|> oki
<ForgeAus> kubuntu also has an alternate cd
<ForgeAus> (text-mode installer)
<|Dreams|> yeah
<|Dreams|> oh right
<ForgeAus> the normal LIVE cd is gui based with graphical installer but alternate one isn't
<|Dreams|> will download both then and try with kubuntu first cheers for that
<snarkster> i installed this laptop using the server edition cd.. it is text mode install as well.. but the kernel is different
<ForgeAus> so you don't NEED to choose ubuntu just because of that... unless you want
<ForgeAus> older? or just alternative?
<|Dreams|> i am looking for the alternate kubuntu x64 now
<ForgeAus> brb see if I know hwere it is..
<Githzerai> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are two same systems with two different GUI's. On the basic level you'll get the same results with both.
<|Dreams|> found it
<|Dreams|> :)
<|Dreams|> so i gather all of you guys prefer kubuntu to ubuntu
<Githzerai> Well, it is a Kubuntu chat room ... :)
<ForgeAus> well yeah thats why this place exists :)
<|Dreams|> lmao
<ForgeAus> for kde freaks instead of default gnomers :)
<|Dreams|> i used kubuntu for over a year then just recently tried ubuntu for last 3 weeks
<snarkster> gnome isnt to bad..
<snarkster> takes some getting used to
<|Dreams|> got to say gnome looks more polished but kde has more function only thing i did not like about kde was the "windows feel"
 * geek_ has tried ubuntu and kubuntu. might be tossing fluxbuntu on a box, which might be switched over to icewm
<ForgeAus> essentially here gives you the options: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<geek_> |Dreams|: the windows feel heled me ;p
<geek_> helped me
<ForgeAus> hehe geek you can get icewm from standard kubuntu
<ForgeAus> no need to switch to fluxbuntu just add/remove packages
<geek_> ForgeAus: the system is too slow to really bother with gnome and KDE
<snarkster> it might have a windows feel but its what windows was supposed to be and they couldnt figure it out. LOL
<ForgeAus> kde can be windows-feel-ized
<ForgeAus> more than icewm imho
<geek_> and its currently running debian stable...
<ForgeAus> sure the default has differences
<ForgeAus> geek thats harsh,, too slow? or do you mean old PC?
<ForgeAus> kde doesn't have big reqs really
<snarkster> at least 256 mb of memory
<geek_> ForgeAus: 128 mb Piii 733
<snarkster> wow
<ForgeAus> ok well that is kinda small, so go for a kubuntu feisty or something :)
<geek_> thats really the bottleneck. the rest of the system is pretty decent
<snarkster> you need at least one more stick of ram.. I happen to have pc100 memory laying around..
<geek_> ForgeAus: yeah, hence me wanting to start with fluxbuntu
<geek_> snarkster: laptop
<geek_> my other PIII has 640 MB ;p
<snarkster> oh
<ForgeAus> or better yet trade up for a better notebook! lol
<snarkster> no not pc100 laptop Im looking for another stick of 256 for my own machine
<snarkster> ive got 380 smething or other now.. really want 512
<snarkster> and this laptop can do just about anyhting
<geek_> ForgeAus: i just need it to get online (via a USB wireless thing which i know works on fiesty) and not feel too slow ;p
<ForgeAus> geek then get feisty if you think its too slow, get fluxbox and start shedding kde packages you don't need
<ForgeAus> (like kde-toys for example)
<snarkster> hey! I like armor.. the kitten is cute..
<ForgeAus> hehe snarkster, sorry... but it isn't strictly necessary, its a "trim the fat" kinda thing
<snarkster> awww poor little kitty
<ForgeAus> kde can be shrunk alot from the kubuntu-desktop metapackage pool
<ForgeAus> note removing kde-toys itself only removes the metapackage probably so you need to check the deps and remove them instead)
<ForgeAus> metapackages kinda tend to just act as a wrapper for many other packages, so the metapackage itself is emtpy!
<ForgeAus> its just there as a placeholder for the dependancies to get all that stuff
<Jucato> (or he could just build up from a simple minimal install, installing only the kde packages he needs...)
<geek_> ForgeAus: or just start with fluxbuntu, and install what packages i need
<snarkster> if he is going fluxbox why does he need kde packages at all..
<ForgeAus> Jucato thats essentially same thing from the other end :)
<geek_> the MAIN issue i have is a network manager applet. else i'd go for a icewm build from scratch
<ForgeAus> snark flux is just a windowmanager, you still need a desktop
<snarkster> oh
<ForgeAus> fluxbuntu I think uses gnome (or maybe xfce??) still as its desktop but fluxbox as its wm
<snarkster> see what do i know
<ForgeAus> or maybe openbox, can't quite remember, but it isn't just fluxbox alone
<ForgeAus> (actually it isn't even named after the fluxbox wm)
<Jucato> (actually fluxbox doesn't really *need* a desktop)
<ForgeAus> it just happens to use it because its lightweight and fits with the paradigm fluxbuntu is going for
<snarkster> so i installed firefox on my kde4 box (this one to be exact) and when i use it my hard drive starts thrashing and everything comes to a stop while that is going on..
<ForgeAus> oops Jucato... sorry I'm spreading lies again unintentionally :(
<geek_> ForgeAus: still, i can start with a working WM and built up
<Jucato> ForgeAus: well, you have to clarify which flux* you're referring to. as far as fluxbox is concerned, it's a standalone WM. dunno what fluxbuntu sets up though
 * geek_ might use firefox instead of the standard unpronouncable browser for one ;p
<Jucato> konqueror is unpronounceable? :)
<ForgeAus> geek you can start with like Jucato says ubuntu-minimal and work your way up if you want
<ForgeAus> (firefox reqs gtk and is not a kde or qt app)
<snarkster> i beg to differ, there is a qt version out there now
<geek_> ForgeAus: tried that with icewm
<ForgeAus> there is a qt firefox? ok I wasn't aware of that
<snarkster> its beautiful as well. LOL
<geek_> like i said, the killer for me right now is working out what is the equivilent of knetwork manager/network manager
 * Jucato notes that that is probably sarcastic :)
<ForgeAus> :) I know theres qt themes for it but didn't know there was a qt version
<snarkster> geek_ are you going wireless?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there is.. it's not a "qt version" technically... but bottom line is that it uses qt partly
<Jucato> although it's main target is not the desktop
<geek_> snarkster: the system has no ethernet. i KNOW for a fact one of my wireless USB adaptors work, so yeah going wireless
<ForgeAus> how to find it?
<snarkster> easy peasy.. iwconfig wlan0
<ForgeAus> jucato do you mean gtk-qt wrapper?
<geek_> snarkster: er,is wpa2 supported by that? ;p
<Jucato> ForgeAus: no. much much deeper than that
<snarkster> um hmm dont know have to investicate that.
<ForgeAus> how to get it then? I havn't heard of it
<ForgeAus> (the gtkqt wrapper can be used for any gnome app not just firefox)
<ForgeAus> interesting to see if/how it would work with vmware :)
<Jucato> it's still in heavy development (pre-alpha?)
<snarkster> ive seen screenshots of it. but yes pre-alpha lots bugs
<ForgeAus> ok I'll wait for that one
<Jucato> ForgeAus: http://dot.kde.org/1218543988/
<ForgeAus> theres also a gnome-webkit project
<ForgeAus> (not sure if its intended as a browser itself or to embed webkit into firefox?)
<Jucato> huh what?
<ForgeAus> wow the mozilla suite not just firefox, that might mean qt thunderbird and songbird, too!!
<Jucato> you can't embed webkit into firefox :)
<ForgeAus> as an alternate engine
<Jucato> O.o
<ForgeAus> you can use ie as an alternate engine so I'm not sure why you couldn't chose webkit
<ForgeAus> (instead of the default, gecko?)
<ForgeAus> or maybe along with the default I don't know
<Jucato> integration issues?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<Jucato> (anyway offtopic)
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> (ok just one more thing to add anyway ie-tab is the extension to use ie's rendering engine in firefox)
<Jucato> (yeah but that is on Windows)
<ForgeAus> I don't think that works in a linux environment tho
<ForgeAus> (might do under wine)
<Jucato> (still offtopic :D)
<ForgeAus> hehe with qt firefox pretty much no need for gnome apps at all (I guess the gimp is about the only one)
<ForgeAus> and thats not even gnome so much as gtk
<tomaz> forgot about Krita?
<ForgeAus> krita as in koffice? how's it stack upa gainst gimp?
 * geek_ sadly tends to use paint.net. its one of the few windows apps he NEEDS
<snarkster> krita doesnt hold a candle to gimp
<Jucato> (basically Firefox will still use Cairo...)
<tomaz> snarkster: agree, but it's getting there.
<snarkster> modified cairo
<geek_> snarkster: i tend to find gimp's UI a little too 'busy'
<Jucato> Krita and the GIMP serve different audiences and purposes
<ForgeAus> and inkscape against karbon14?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: no comparison :)
<tomaz> karbon14 doesn't do anything that inkscape does =x
<Jucato> tomaz: it does
<Jucato> it draws a line
<snarkster> LMAO
<snarkster> fig draws a linew
<snarkster> so does dia
<snarkster> is there a kde version xfig?
<geek_> so does a few lines of c ;p
<snarkster> who has time to write a few lines of c to draw a line..
<geek_> ;p
<snarkster> :P
<tomaz> snarkster: Umbrello is better than dia imo
<Jucato> tomaz: depends. Umbrello is a dediated UML app. Dia is a generic diagramming app
<snarkster> never used it
<ForgeAus> theres kde diagramming apps tho
<Jucato> kivio... but that....
<snarkster> oh name one..
<Jucato> let's just wait for the Qt/KDE4 version :)
<snarkster> kivio?? is that a diagramming app for kde??
<ForgeAus> kivio even has dia shapes :)
<Jucato> snarkster: yep
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you can *import* dia shapes :)
<ForgeAus> kivio is like a kde visio, kinda
<snarkster> nice I need that
<Jucato> kinda :)
<ForgeAus> heh ejucato the kivio I have had them already (maybe I got a plugin?)
<enzo> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, some keys of my keyboard logitech don't work anymore, any idea ?
<Jucato> you might be disappointed at the aliasing in kivio though. heard it was really a Qt 3 issue
<ForgeAus> visio is better imho
<enzo> kded (kde daemon) keep crashing when i click on these keys
<ForgeAus> but kivio shows lotsa promise
<Jucato> ForgeAus: oh right. i have them too
<ForgeAus> will there be a kde4 vers of kdevelop?
<snarkster> yah but I dont have visio and Id rather openspurce it than sell my soul to redmond
<ForgeAus> or just same one?
<Jucato> I'm still interested in Kivio.. but probably the 2.0 version
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there will be. but it's under heavy development
<ForgeAus> kewl
<Jucato> (and I do mean *heavy*)
<ForgeAus> hehe hopefully mono integration :)
<Jucato> (since they are doing some things differently)
<Jucato> like Quanta+ being a "part" of it?
<snarkster> no kvivo in the repos
<ForgeAus> boo under kdevelop might be interesting I know they're considering C#
<Jucato> (well the kdevplatform basically)
<ForgeAus> quanta+ built in? interesting!
<Jucato> not built in
<Jucato> quanta will be more like an extension afaik
<Jucato> !info kivio
<ubottu> kivio (source: koffice): a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-4ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 522 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<snarkster> i just need to draw a diagram of my house. LOL
<Jucato> snarkster: ^^^
<ForgeAus> wuanta is webdev right?
<ForgeAus> opos quanta+ is webdev?
<ForgeAus> !quanta+
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta+
<ForgeAus> !quanta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta
<ForgeAus> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2346 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes, but like I said, major changes
<snarkster> sudo apt-get install kvivo [sudo] password for user: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package kvivo
<ForgeAus> I'm not really a webdev kinda guy so much... so I odn't really know
<Jucato> as for C#, well there are Qt and KDE bindings for it already.
<Jucato> snarkster: because you're spelling it wrong?
<ForgeAus> kivio not kvivo
<Jucato> snarkster: k i v i o
<snarkster> oh hehe
<nb72> I have two problems I hope somebody can help me with.  The first one, Dolphin no longer has anything in the places menu (this may be my two year olds fault, he loves playing Gcompris).  I can add folders back, but I'd really like to just restore the default list.  Is there a way?
<Jucato> nb72: the panel is still there, but it's empty?
<ForgeAus> nb maybe you can reconfigure it from apt-get?
<snarkster> duh
<snarkster> sowwy
<nb72> panel is still there but empty, yes.
<snarkster> I dont like koffice, prefer OOo but I really need to do a layout of my house
<Jucato> oh wait I'm in #kubuntu... I don't remember how D3lphin (KDE3) works
<Jucato> snarkster: OO.o Draw?
<snarkster> nah its not a diagramming program..
<ForgeAus> yeah it has equation editor drawing and charting but no real diagrammer
<snarkster> I need to take off for awhile.. nice chatting with you guys..
<nb72> I just did a reinstall from adept, that didn't seem to help unless I need to restart.  I don't see a reconfigure command for apt-get.  What would I use there?
<Jucato> nb72: this is KDE 3?
<nb72> KDE4
<Jucato> aaah you should have mentioned that earlier :P
<nb72> sorry
<nb72> 4.1 to be specific
<Jucato> can you right-click on the Places panel and see if there's a "Show all entries" option?
<nb72> right-click in the panel doesn't give me anything.
<Jucato> ok. close Dolphin. either in Konqueror or in the terminal (Konsole), go to ~/.kde4/share/apps/ and delete the kfileplaces folder
<nb72> Sweet.  That worked!!
<nb72> What would I use to install a network printer in KDE4.1?  I can see the computer that has the printer, and I've set it up before with KDE3, just can't find how to get started.
<roby70> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pompa> ciao
<Cael> got a question , i received an email in the early morning over the bug with the xorg ATI driver (pertyaining the old iMac G3's) to Testdrive even if just the Live CD, of the latest Alpha build of Intrepid Ibex, but theres no apparent PPC port of Alpha 4
<Cael> is theres builds for PPC w/ Alpha 3 or planned ports of Alpha 4 ?
<Cael> *sigh* all i can find on the cdimage server for ANY ports of 8.10/Intrepid Ibex is for the HP PA-RISC port
<evangelionsKAM> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.24-19-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUE4500@2.20GHz at 1200 MHz (4400 bogomips), , RAM: 795/2027MB, 116 proc's, 15.7min up
<evangelionsKAM> how i can see wich graphic card i have
<abby87> evangelionsKAM: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evangelionsKAM> thanks
<abby87> ;)
<ruiz_> Need help. Norwegian trying to install/download images from his Canon EOS 400D camera but keep getting the error "failed to connect to the camera.Please make sure it's connected properly and tuned on.would you like to try again?" The camera is connected and turned on.Anyone?
<abby87> ruiz_: try using the kamera application
<abby87> !kamera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kamera
<abby87> sudo apt-get install kamera-kde4
<ruiz_> !kamera
<ruiz_> abby 87,thanx for helping. the problem became solved by installing kamera-kde4.
<abby87> ruiz_: ;-)
<ign0ramus> hey all... trying to repair a friends Windows XP MCE install using a Gutsy live cd... however, it won't let me mount the Windows partition!
<ign0ramus> i get the hal refused all options uid 999 error
<ign0ramus> Windows partition is /sda2
<abby87> ign0ramus: hmmm wait
<dreamcoder> hhow do i get java and flash working in firefox on kubuntu x64?
<abby87> ign0ramus: check this if it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717219
<ign0ramus> abby87: checking
<barbara> buona sera!
<abby87> dreamcoder: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<abby87> dreamcoder: i guess if that doesnt work try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2863873&postcount=1
<CRASH69> hello, a friend of mine wants kubuntu, but I see in the download page that there is kubuntu and kubuntu kde4 remix, whta is the difference?
<ign0ramus> abby87: It worked!
<abby87> ign0ramus: ; )
<Agent_bob> CRASH69 kde version
<ForgeAus> remix is kde4.1
<ForgeAus> normal is kde3.5.9
<abby87> CRASH69: kubuntu w/0 kde 4 and one with it
<CRASH69> hum, gnome here, would you advice kde3 or kde4?
<Agent_bob> there are plenty of reasons not to use the remix   so it's probably the one you want.
<abby87> CRASH69: go 4 kde 4 blindly
<abby87> CRASH69: i am an evangelised KDE4 user :)
<abby87> CRASH69: former gnome lover but kde4 floored me
<ForgeAus> rofl bob :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<abby87> ;)
<ForgeAus> imho 3.5.9 is much fuller/nicer
<CRASH69> Agent_bob: such as?
<Agent_bob> just a logical deduction.     kde4 is newer less refined, less polished, less developed.    so it's probably the one you want.   that's what most people choose.    "give me the newest at all cost"   seems to be the installers cry....
<abby87> Agent_bob: though a KDE4 lover but couldn't agree more on dat..the trend is shifting
<CRASH69> lol, I want the kde3 then
<CRASH69> :p
<CRASH69> I dont like bugfight in every click
<Agent_bob> kde4 is still lacking many things that kde3 has.  however kde4 has builtin compisiting which means more eye candy and thus "more popular"    it also means more burdon on the system though.  and more bugs to deal with.
<CRASH69> thx
<Agent_bob> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<CRASH69> I got it.......
<Agent_bob> CRASH69 we all neglected to mention.  that both versions are avalable reguardless of how you install
<Agent_bob> i.e. install the remix and you can add kde3    install the default and you can add kde4   ;/
<chrisinajar> oh hello.
<Agent_bob> oh hey
<chrisinajar> So i just did an upgrade from feisty to gutsy to hardy, then rebooted, and now all networking is broken...
<chrisinajar> it has a manually assigned ip, all it's settings are correct, i tried restarting networking, i've rebooted several times, and i've tries running in recovery mode...
<chrisinajar> it can't ping anything on the network, and nothing can ping it, and it's not the cable...
<chrisinajar> any ideas?
 * Agent_bob notices the "reboot will fix anything" mentality and hides.
<rickest> chrisinajar: is avahi running?  it didn't play well with my static IP settings
<ZmAY> hello, can someone tell me how to add and configure user in vsftpd?
<chrisinajar> alright, time to reboot this server...
<chrisinajar> hopefully bll
<ForgeAus> !dkpg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg
<ForgeAus> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Agent_bob> yuch !   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5fd4bd05
<ForgeAus> doh
<ForgeAus> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ForgeAus> thats the one
<Agent_bob> ZmAY seems to be in   /etc/vsftpd.conf     # Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.
<Agent_bob> #local_enable=YES
<Agent_bob> then any local user account would be allowed   if i'm reading it correctly that is.
<Agent_bob> ZmAY no.
<ZmAY> ok
<ZmAY> hm.. i realised that its not even running
<ZmAY> netstat -a | grep ftp.. no output
<ZmAY> if i run it from /usr/sbin this error shows.. 500 OOPS: unrecognised variable in config file:  chroot_local_user
<kim__> 안녕하세요
<jagggy> is there ANY standard kubuntu config file that is posible to be changed without having root?
<kim__> ;ㅅ;
<Agent_bob> jagggy system configs   no.    user configs yes
<rickest> jagggy: not global ones, no.  your personal ones in ~, yes
<jagggy> perfect :) where exactly?
<kim__> hey
<Agent_bob> jagggy $HOME/.profile
<kim__> Please
<kim__> Display
<kim__> 800x600
<Agent_bob> jagggy $HOME/.bash*    also...
<kim__> I want 1024*1000?
<kim__> but error!
<kim__> T_T
<jagggy> ty Agent_bob
<jagggy> :)
<Agent_bob> kim__ 1024x1000  ???    never heard of that before.
<kim__> ;;ㅅ;
<kim__> 1024*??
<kim__> but Display is 800*600
<kim__> I want 1024*??
<Agent_bob> 756
<Agent_bob> is it ?
<kim__> no no
<kim__> 756 is not
<Agent_bob> 800 then
<jagggy> Agent_bob about .bash, does it start itself when the system starts?
<kim__> Ok 800!
<rickest> 1024x768 is probably what you mean
<kim__> ;t;
<kim__> ;ㅅ;
<kim__> T_T
<Agent_bob> jagggy no.   user configs are read when a user logs in
<kim__> 에라이
<kim__> ㅠㅠ
<kim__> 슬퍼라
<kim__> 한국인인게 갑자기 슬퍼지네
<kim__> 흙흙;
<Agent_bob> is that russian ?
<kim__> ㅑ'm Korea Republic of
<jagggy> even better, ty Agent_bob :)
<Agent_bob> ah.
<kim__> n!
<kim__> Korean!
<kim__> ;ㅅ;
<Agent_bob> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Agent_bob> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kim__> Agent_bob ;;
<kim__> I ask you
<rickest> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Agent_bob> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<kim__> Agent_bob Please
<kim__> I ask you
<kim__> ...
<kim__> in ubuntu
<Agent_bob> but i can't read it.  so i don't know what you asked
<kim__> 쉬벌
<kim__> 개샠히야
<kim__> 으엉으엉
<Agent_bob> and stop using enter as punctuation
<kim__> ;ㅅ;
<kim__> Windows IRC
<kim__> I want
<kim__> it!
<kim__> but ubuntu is very important
<kim__> T_T
<Agent_bob> !autostart | jagggy
<ubottu> jagggy: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Agent_bob> jagggy that may be what you were looking for ?
<jagggy> even better Agent_bob :) ^^ ty allot man :)
<kim__> Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> jagggy helps if you ask more precise questions...   :)      we don't have to guess at what you are trying to accomplish.
<kim__> I want 1024*860!
<kim__> but ubuntu's display is 800*600
<kim__> Please!
<kim__> Help me!
<kim__> 염병할
<jagggy> Agent_bob yea, i didn't know that either, i just needed a way to autostart something at bootup :) ty
<Agent_bob> kim__ i posted a link to the #kubuntu-ko channel.   and will post a link to the wiki on display help.
<Agent_bob> !nv | kim__
<ubottu> kim__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> !vidio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidio
<Agent_bob> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kim__> 염병할
<kim__> Ubuntu IRC
<kim__> Zero IRC
<kim__> I want Zero IRC!
<kim__> and display 1024!
<Agent_bob>  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<coleco-32> Agent_bob, are you a guru? I've got a sound issue that no one can figure out.
<Agent_bob> coleco-32 no i'm just a newB with an attitued.
<coleco-32> lol
<Agent_bob> but spell it out and if anyone here can figure it out they will surely answer
<coleco-32> I have a sony pcv-rx850 desktop that I installed Kubuntu on. It found everything automatically, no issues, no hunting for drivers or anything.
<knights> Can I not specify a xorg driver at the grub prompt when booting off a ubuntu CD?
<coleco-32> But I have zero sound output. I have the volume turned all the way up on both the 2.1 and digital outs, with nothing. I've followed the Comprehensive Sound Guide to the letter, rebuilding my own drivers and installing, and I've still got silence.
<knights> My graphics card is auto-detected incorrectly
<Agent_bob> knights safe graphics mode should use the vesa driver
<coleco-32> aplay -l finds the device, as does lspci -v
<knights> Agent_bob: I'm told i810 should work- safe mode doesn't- justget white lines
<kim__> gruub.conf
<kim__> no no no
<kim__> grub.conf
<kim__> where is grub.conf?
<kim__> I want to change display
<Agent_bob> coleco-32 have you tested  sudo -i  # to get a root shell.   and  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp         to see if white noise would flow ?     ctrl+C  to kill that.
<knights> I know vesa/safe mode is the safest bet, but can I not tell it to use i810 without installing and editing xorg.conf?
<Agent_bob> kim__ ubuntu uses /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kim__> oh
<kim__> thank you
<kim__> no no no
<kim__> grub.conf
<kim__> display
<kim__> T_T
<Agent_bob> knights i'm not sure.   maybe...
<kim__> ;t;
<coleco-32> Just tried it now, there's no output.
<kim__> lilo.conf
<kim__> where ;ㅅ;?
<Agent_bob> kim__ /etc/lilo.conf   if you install lilo.
<kim__> ohohohohoho
<kim__> Thank you!
<rocknzen> I need some help please with sharing folders
<Alex135> whats the KDE version of gnome-system-monitor?
<Agent_bob> kim__ /boot/grub/menu.lst   if you use grub
<kim__> yes thank you
<kim__> You are very handsome
<Alex135> ..... what?
<coleco-32> LOL love the language barrier
<Agent_bob> Alex135 alt+esc   ?
<knights> kim__, : He! THe joys of irc eh?
<Agent_bob> Alex135 ksysguard ?
<Alex135> ah thx
<Agent_bob> that thing back at the tower sure worked....   ;/
<JohnFlux> ksysguard - such a crappy name
<Alex135> it is...
<JohnFlux> I keep pushing for it to be called  kde-system-monitor
<JohnFlux> but nobody likes that :(
<Alex135> thats cuz its based off gnome
<Alex135> x.x
<JohnFlux> thankfully in kde4 I've managed to hide the name entirely
<JohnFlux> and it's just embedded into plasma
<knights> ksysguard does sound more like an anti-virus app
<JohnFlux> knights: yeah, it doesn't guard anything
<Alex135> JohnFlux: would be sortof anoying though if you want to open it from a comand line
<kim__> ????
<kim__> i want Zero IRC!
<JohnFlux> Alex135: you can still run it from the command line as 'ksysguard'
<kim__> not kubuntu IRC!
<rocknzen> Would someone be kind enough to help me understnd administrator privelages????
<JohnFlux> Alex135: i split it into two parts basically
<Alex135> JohnFlux, ah
<JohnFlux> Alex135: so it can run standalone and also run embedded into the 'run' dialog
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux it lets you gurad your system against several things.    crackers   runaway processes...   recursive loops...
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: any cracker worth their salt will know how to hide their process from ksysguard (or any equivalent) :-)
<Agent_bob> why would one want to see what the cpu load is   or the disk usage    if not to "guard" against something ?
<coleco-32> Agent_bob That command had no output.
<Agent_bob> coleco-32 can i ask a stupid question ?    i mean another one... :)      are the speakers plugged in the right port and powered on ?
<kim__> T_T
<coleco-32> Agent_bob lol i know, I wish it was something simple. I have it wired up to headphones with the volume at full blast, and the optical out is set to a receiver that works fine when attached to my xbox360.
<kim__> Display is fuck!
<Alex135> JohnFlux: in KDE4 is there going to be a way to make the task bar... a little thinner but still have everything on it properly aswell as the icons not so big? or has that already been done
<JohnFlux> Alex135: i think 4.1 lets you resize the task bar
<stdin> kim__: watch the language in here
<Alex135> JohnFlux: ah, ok
<rocknzen> does anyone know anything about administrator privlages
<Agent_bob> rocknzen some.
<Alex135> erm... depends on what you mean by "administrator privlages"
<rocknzen> ok I am confused about something
<Agent_bob> coleco-32   and you have taken this issue to   #alsa   to see if anyone in there could find the fly in the ointment ?
<coleco-32> Agent_bob I'll head over there now. I was on the forums until I decided to ask here...just kind of jumping from place to place hoping someone has an answer. Thanks for the help!
<Agent_bob> rocknzen most of us are.   welcome to the private club of all humanity.
<Agent_bob> coleco-32 welcome. and sorry it wasn't obvious.
<rocknzen> If I am the only uif I am logged in as root then why do I get the following error when trying to create shared folders: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Agent_bob> because reguardless of what account you use.  the app in question is probably using suid/sgid and the user/group that it is does not have permission.
<Agent_bob> simple answer is find the user/group and own the dir in question.
<rocknzen> so how can I "get" permission and can you explain that a little more I am new to linux I just made the jump from Windows about a week ago
<rocknzen> sorry I dont understand that
<rocknzen> I also got a similiar error when I tried to setup guarddog firewall
<Agent_bob> sure.   first of all   unlike that other OS,  linux uses file/inode permissions and ownership on every inode.    ls -l ~   #will list the files/dirs in your home and their ownership+permission       secondly any application with an suid "set user id"  bit will run as the user that owns the app   thus seperating the login uid form the application uid.    that means that the application in question is not running as the person t
<Agent_bob> this is very important for network applications.   else anyone that logs in as root on their box would be root on your box when they accessed it.
<Agent_bob> i'll not spend hours detailing and expounding all this.  but that's the basic issue there.    all the reading you want is on the web    i might sujest starting with wikipidia.org  *nix permissions
<rocknzen> is it ok if I paste output of ls -l here so you could see and explain it to me a little more?
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> !pastebin | rocknzen
<ubottu> rocknzen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> rocknzen you can drop one line here and ask about it...
<rocknzen> ok isnt there a simple way to do this
<rocknzen> I'm not looking for a lesson here
<Agent_bob> you mean you want someone else to setup your server for you ?
<Agent_bob> i'll set it up.  makes it easer for me to access later that way    :)))
<rocknzen> no just explain to me where on my system I need to look to start the process
<Agent_bob> that's  a joke    ^     incase the humour didn't translate.
<rocknzen> ok it didnt
<rocknzen> I am just really frustrated right now
<rocknzen> this shoud not be that dificult
<rocknzen> especially if its my pc
<Agent_bob> rocknzen the learning curve in linux is a full magnatude higher than in that other OS    we can't and don't really want to change that.        so.   lets start at step one.   what are you trying to do?
<rocknzen> All I want to do is share a folder between me and my daughter
<rocknzen> on the same pc 2 seperate logins
<Agent_bob> why samba then ?    that's for sharing with M$
<rocknzen> thats the error I got when I right clicked the folder and went to sharing options
<Agent_bob> rocknzen just change the permission on the dir and your good to go.      sudo chmod 777 /dir/  # where /dir/ is the path to the "folder"
<rocknzen> thats what I am talking about
<Agent_bob> but right click "share" sets up a samba share for network sharing.    on one pc you can just give the other person permission.     and i would sujest that you make users group and put both people in that group.    (don't drop the admin group from the administrative account though)  then run (  sudo chown :users /dir/ ;sudo chmod 775 /dir/  ) # which would make things a little more secure than the chmod i mentioned earlier.
<Agent_bob> and welcome to the new world of choices. "aka freedom"   found in linux.
<Agent_bob> where there is always " [ -gt 1 ] && defur a feline "
<Agent_bob> way || "defur a feline"   # hehhe
<lufthanza> i'm adding a drive to my computer and I'm planning on installing a new install on it, then copying the content of the previous drive over with cp -rpv to the root directory, overwriting the new install and implementing the old one on the new drive. Any complications you guys may see with this?
<meta> Hi all
<meta> is i remember well, that the new version of interpid announced to yesterday?
<meta> next alpha or beta who knows...
<rocknzen> security was one of the reasons I decided to jump to linux
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that meta
<Ash-Fox> Am I the only person who doesn't see the benefits in installing 64bit Linux desktop OS on a system with less than 3GB of RAM? I see other people doing it all the time, and they have various issues with the system because of 32bit support lacking in certain areas etc. I cannot figure out what these huge benefits are, that users require 64bit for.
<rocknzen> that and the ability to tailor it to my needs
<rocknzen> not to mention the resource hog that Windows is especially Vista
<Agent_bob> at least three lufthanza   1. installing then cloning is redundant at best.     2. you'll want to omit the content of /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/  in that copy.  they will all be in ram on the running system.  3. new drive will have different addressing so you'll have to edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/devices.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly.
<rocknzen> Now it feels like I have a totaly new laptop
<Agent_bob> lufthanza let me clearify one thing,  i mean only the content of those three dirs.  the dirs will need to exist.
<rocknzen> Agent_bob: thanks for your help
<Agent_bob> rocknzen welcome
<Agent_bob> rocknzen my reason was not security or resources.   but rather EULA
<Agent_bob> not that both of those arent good reasons.
<rocknzen> Sure that had something to do with it too
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: I'm trying to avoid installing the linux bootloader manually, yareg is annoying to deal with
<mahmoud> hi is this room for ubuntu or kubuntu
<coleco-32> kubuntu
<jussi01> Kubuntu
<coleco-32> hence the title ;-)
<mahmoud> is there any channel for ubuntu
<jussi01> #ubuntu
<coleco-32> gonna guess #ubuntu
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: isn't /dev, /proc, and /sys generated at boot btw?
<Agent_bob> rocknzen i couldn't see paying someone $200+ so i could agree to give them my hardware and anything it touched,   and the prospect of just lying about it, and saying "yes i agree" when i knew that i didn't, just hung in my craw...
<Agent_bob> lufthanza they are all mount points for things that are in ram  yes.
<Agent_bob> lufthanza cat /proc/mounts    you will notice that also /var/run  and some other dirs are in ram
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: then wouldn't the ram based entries on my old drive (proc, dev, sys) be empty when i copy from them?
<Agent_bob> lufthanza notice that /proc/kcore  is the intire ram  so making a copy of that is kinda wasteful
<rocknzen> yeah I agree, you know I used to have this feeling that I was being watched too if you know what I mean?
<rocknzen> not that I am the paranoid type, I'm not
<Agent_bob> lufthanza i mentioned that "on the running system"  they are in ram.    so if you used a live cd to clone you wont have to omit anything.
<rocknzen> do you mean $200 for a new version of OS?
<Agent_bob> rocknzen yeah
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: but a live cd wouldn't copy or install the bootloader :/
<Agent_bob> why not ?
<Agent_bob> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: default for mac based linux is yaboot or somesuch
<rocknzen> Yeah how $389.00 for Vista Ultimate hhmmm let me think about that...Vista Ultimate $389.00 Linux/Ubunto+compiz $0.00 let me see...
<intelikey> rocknzen heh yeah but i changed when winme came out
<intelikey> so the price was $200+
<rocknzen> Yeah I think zero for the same thing PLUS more secure Plus more customizable hmmm Yeah ZERO sounds good to me
<intelikey> :)
<KarlaJ> Hi people, I downloaded kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu. And I downloaded kde4.. Now i was adviced to update to kde4.1, how do I do that?
<rocknzen> Hey but wait a minute I need office too thats about $400 I need Photoshop $300+ hhmmm sounds better and better all the time
<mihaela> hi ! I use Kubuntu 8.04 . My proble is that when I move files (ctrl+x) that moved files are both in the initial place and the place where I paste it. Please ! ,can anybody tell me how to fix
<mihaela> it
<FoxIII> Hey all. I'v come across something I don't think is right. I have system monitor open and it says compiz.real twice One using 22M the other 14M. Does this sound right?
<meta> mihaela: if you pastes a file as you said
<meta> with ctrl-c / ctrl-v
<meta> then you not moves, then you copies
<mihaela> meta: I does ctrl+x / ctrl+v
<meta> if you moves some files (you have selected them, and drag&dropped to somewhere else, then a context menu asks you about moving, copying, linking etc.
<meta> i never tried ctrl-x
<meta> i thought you tipoed
<mihaela> that behaviour is happened just when I use that keyboard shortcut : ctrl-x  ctrl-v
<mihaela> if I use the mouse for that everything is right
<meta> looks like that also copies
<FoxIII> mihaela,  Can you use ctrl-x ctrl-v everywhere else okay?
<KarlaJ> Could sojmeone please tell me how I can select KDE to be displayed? i got kde4 installed, but i still see gnome desktop
<FoxIII> KarlaJ,  On the login screen, you will have the option to change desktop environments
<mihaela> FoxIII: "everywhere"   ...everywhere wherre ?  in another OS ?  I have Kubuntu on my laptotp and Gebto on my desktop ...
<FoxIII> mihaela,  I mean in a text editor for example.
<mihaela> FoxIII: in kubuntu , when I use ctrl-x ctrl-v , the file I want to move , become shaded and instead to be just moved is copied
<mihaela> FoxIII: oh...I don't know ...stay a minute
<FoxIII> mihaela,  yes. But if you have the same problems trying to cut and paste text, then it sounds keyboard related.
 * FoxIII is doing ever so well considering his 'e' key isn't working :D
<mihaela> FoxIII: well...in OOffice I see that ctrl-x works OK
<FoxIII> mihaela,  have you looked through the ubuntu bugs? If there's nothing there then you could report it as a bug.
<mihaela> FoxIII: ... and the odd thing is that the file I want ot move remained shaded
<FoxIII> mihaela,  it certainly sounds like a bug.
<mihaela> I will try to look over the bugs file ... I'm new to K / Ubuntu ...personaly I prefere Gentoo, but for laptops I think that K/Ubuntu is better
<mihaela> bye!
<kr0n05931> What does Kubuntu Member's KDE 4 Personal Package Archive mean?
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<Red_Wraith> Is anyone having problems with xine?
<kr0n05931> Why is it called the Kubuntu Member's KDE 4 Personal Package Archive? Does it cost money or is there anything special about it?
<Red_Wraith> Amarok acted up and said it doesn't have mp3 support. It tried to get libxine1-ffmpeg, but my package manager complains that instead of getting libxine1-bin (=1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3) i'm getting 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1 Can someone help please?
<Fieldy> !foldingathome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foldingathome
<Fieldy> !folding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding
<kr0n05931> Does the Kubuntu Member's KDE 4 Personal Package Archive Repository cost money to use? Or do you have to do something special for it?
<kr0n05931> or is it just free?
<mrksbrd> never heard of it
<mrksbrd> where do u see that @
<kr0n05931> It's mentioned on this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<rot> i want to get help
<rot> # ubuntu
<rot> # ubuntu
<mrksbrd> all free
<rot> #ubuntu
<kr0n05931> So the repository mentioned is just a free repository? nothing special?
<mn_> or #kubuntu-KDE4
<mrksbrd> if your looking for upgrade to kde 4 just go the Konsole
<kr0n05931> thanks
<Red_Wraith> I tried KDE 4 in Fedora. I hated it.
<mrksbrd> yea not to big on it either
<rot> how can i make my laptop like a server
<wiehan> I have no Color on my Nvidia Tv-out (hardy) please help
<rot> any one help me
<ganymede> hello, i have been installed kde packages one-by-one to use certain apps from kde on a gnome desktop, but i don't want all of kubuntu-desktop. currently, none of the apps, which are in /usr/lib/kde4/bin are in my path. which package will add this directory to users' PATHs, system wide?
<rot> i want to get a help
<rickest> rot: your laptop is already "like a server". we need a more specific question
<rot> i want to make web hosting
<rot> do u get it what i mean
<rickest> rot: you want to install a web server?
<rot> yeah
<rot> and make hosting sites
<Red_Wraith> rot: You'll have to get a static ip first. Do you have a static ip?
<rot> yeah I have
<wiehan> rot: google learn apache for Linux
<rot> I all ready install the apache
<rot> and it's working
<rickest> rot: you need to buy a domain name and run DNS (or try to get your ISP to add your hostname/ip to their DNS) so your hostname resolves
<rot> I have a domain name
<rot> or try to get your ISP to add your hostname/ip to their DNS)
<zabbadapp> wiehan: it is probably outputting video composite when you have a s-vhs cable ... once upon a time you could specify it in xorg.conf .. i don't know now
<mrksbrd> rot: watch if your isp has a rule against running a web server they can drop you
<gleyve_> what can i do to discover where is Rhythmbox's icon?
<rot> wwhy
<rot> is rogers
<mrksbrd> something to do with the bandwidth draw under consumer acct, if u tell them thats what u want to do the assign u a static ip and OF COURSE charge more money
<rickest> rot: there's a good chance your ISP does not allow you to host servers.  That's usually a "business class" contract, not residential ISP
<rot> yeah they have only dynamic
<rot> ip
<mrksbrd> becareful then
<salvo> e vai!
<salvo> hi
<rickest> rot: for extra $ they'll give you a static IP but then they'll probably watch it closer to see if you're running a server and, if so, will probably charge more for that too.  Only you ISP can answer these questions
<eloquence>  i need to find a decent batch file downloader that can generate a list of files for me from s1.mp3 to s114.mp3 similer to fileget in windows
<usuario> disculpen cual es el canal de español o de america latina
<Edulix> usuario: #kubuntu-es
<usuario> gracias
<happytiger> Is there a way to to a filesystem check under linux for ntfs? i.e. fix file system since my ubuntu box tells me to do a  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/disk -o force in order to mount the drive. So can I do a file system check/fix of a ntfs driver under linux???
<KRF> happytiger, i dont think so
<marius_> Hi all
<HULK> happytiger, try ntfsfix
<marius_> i have a problem with ubuntu
<eloquence> err flashget
<marius_> is here anyone here who can help me ?
<HULK> ntfsfix v1.13.1 (libntfs 9:0:0)
<HULK> Usage: ntfsfix [options] device
<HULK>     Attempt to fix an NTFS partition.
<HULK>     -h, --help             Display this help
<HULK>     -V, --version          Display version information
<HULK> For example: ntfsfix /dev/hda6
<sourcemaker> how can I save a DVD to harddisk?
<HULK> Developers' email address: linux-ntfs-dev@lists.sf.net
<HULK> Linux NTFS homepage: http://www.linux-ntfs.org
<HULK> COPY + PASTE..... :)
<happytiger> HULK: Thx mate i will try ntfs fix
<HULK> You are wel come...  :)
<marius_> i have problems with VLC player when i try to install it
<marius_> HULK can you help me ?
<engineer> i can
<HULK> marius: May be if you describe your problem...
<marius_> i want to install vlc player and i see a problem
<engineer> describe the problem!!!
<marius_> i have opened a terminaw window and i typed sudo apt-get install vlc
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<engineer> paste the output of that in that site
<marius_> and i received this Package vlc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<engineer> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<marius_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<engineer> see that link
<marius_> engineer do you wrote that for me ?
<engineer> yes
<marius_> ok i will try
<marius_> i forgot to say that i'm using ubuntu
<engineer> doesnt matter
<marius_> ok
<SPhcT> hi
<SPhcT>  kubuntu dont display panels what i need do?
<marius_> but i don't have adept manager
<SPhcT> hi all
<SPhcT> i need fix panels
<SPhcT> dont show when i boot sytem
<engineer> marius_ install it
<rickest> marius_: you probably have 'synaptic'.  same thing basically
<lenea> does anyone know some software to add music on my ipod?
<intelikey> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<intelikey> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<fanel> hello,everybody.Any ideas how to get sound on my laptop?
<intelikey> !sound | fanel been here yet ?
<ubottu> fanel been here yet ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jonn> how do i find detailed information about my laptop, such as what specific chipset it uses?
<fanel> thanks ubottu
<intelikey> sudo lshw | less
<intelikey> jonn   ^
<jonn> thanks
<intelikey> you can specify class    lshw -C multimedia   #for example
<intelikey> lshw -C network #maybe
<intelikey> jonn there are other list commands use tab completion...     ls<tab>
<fanel> ubottu: something strange,if I go to  System Settings there is no option Sound Sistem.It is not in the list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Griz> Hey Gang. Why is it when I add a user to the system via the User Management applet in System Settings, even though I tell it the password never expires, when that user first logs on, they HAVE to change their pass?
<maik> k tal
<intelikey> Griz sounds like a bug.   maybe report it.     and " man passwd " for a work around.
<intelikey> Griz what version kde ?
<sourcemaker> !grip
<ubottu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<Griz> intelikey, 3.5.9, iirc. let me looksee...
<Griz> intelikey, affirmative, 3.5.9
<Griz> intelikey, so, for now I need to be adding users via cli?
<intelikey> Griz well it would work    or you can use the gui and after set the password with the "passwd" command
<Griz> (sigh) Oh Kludge! Oh well, life is a beach...
<intelikey> Griz heh.  yeah.    i would and do just use cli for that
<intelikey> sudo adduser blah
<Griz> intelikey, ah, NO! ;-)  THESE boxen are going to M$ lUsers!! Not A Chance! I'll get them set, before shipping!
<intelikey> of course i would and do just use cli for everything...
<Griz> intelikey, Oh Yeah. Gui's are for pr0n, Baby!
<marius_> yes i have synaptic
<Daisuke_Laptop> Griz: ascii, nuff said.
<marius_> engineer and rickest
<intelikey> p0rn are for guys that don't have lives, baby!
<mizipzor> hmm... how come the Konversation icon in tray never alerts when im highlighted? it doesnt work in kde4, but it does work in kde3
<engineer> marius_ so?
<Griz> Daisuke_Laptop, yeah, but i'm getting old now. I've seen all the 'good' ASCII pr0n (and built some myself). hahahah
<marius_> i have synaptic package manager
<intelikey> mizipzor kde4 questions are for   #kubuntu-kde4
<engineer> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<engineer> marius_ sudo aptitude install software-sources-gtk
<Griz> Back2WerkThen.  intelikey, Thank You for your assist! Have a FANTASTIC weekend!
<Ayabara> I use digikam, and have hierarchical tags. Does anyone know if any other applications will understand that people/family/whats-her-name is to be interpreted as a hierarchy?
<marius_> engineer i sent you some messages in prv
<engineer> close adept or synaptic
<marius_> ok
<marius_> i receive this
<marius_> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "software-sources-gtk"
<marius_> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "software-sources-gtk"
<marius_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<marius_> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<marius_> what i need to do
<hotgurl18LasVega> hi
<mizipzor> is there a way to run a different keyboard layout for every program?
<mizipzor> i usually have dvorak but when playing games its easier to have qwerty, so i dont have to rebind everything
<engineer> marius_ sudo aptitude install software-properties-gtk software-properties-kde
<usuario> disculpen por que en el menu k me aperece como e= graficos y asi en varias opciones
<usuario> hola
<usuario> alguien que me ayude
<tsuna27> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<usuario> ok
<usuario> hola
<jpds> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario> como puedo entral a el canal de español
<jpds> usuario: /join #kubuntu-es
<KarlaJ> could someone hellp me? I got kde 4. how do I do to get 4.1?
<teamcobra> hello everyone
<teamcobra> Iḿ having an odd problem in kde 4.1 (intrepid)... everything in my keymap works, except apostropheś :p when I change sessions to gnome, it works fine... and I have it set in kde 4.1ś systemsettings to not touch the keymap
<Covi> teamcobra: hi mate
<teamcobra> hi Covi, howś it going? :)
<Covi> I'm fine, and u? :)
<teamcobra> pretty good, I really like kde 4.1, installed it last night..... itś surprisingly quick, save for my apostrophe problem ;p
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, could you please tell me how u explained it? I have asked 10 times in this channel no one replies
<Covi> How do i know with version of kde i'm running?
<teamcobra> KarlaJ: youŕe having the same problem?
<teamcobra> Covi: they look pretty radically different.... and the splash in 3.5.x says ¨3.5.number¨ on it
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, My problem is, i got kde4. I am trying to upgrade to 4.1 but i dont know how and no one is telling me :)
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, would you mind telling me how to instlal it?
<teamcobra> karla: hrm...... sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Covi> teamcobra: and.... where do i read the version number, i just downloaded kubuntu 8.05 (i think)
<teamcobra> not 100% sure what ver the hardy kubuntu  kde4 packages are, but I think they´d be the same in this case
<teamcobra> Covi: take a screenshot and Iĺl tell you in 2 secs ;p
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, I tried to install ubuntu but it didnt work, so i had to install ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop, then kde 4.. Now i want to upgrade to 4.1 but i have NO clue how =)
<teamcobra> karla: when you update your packages, itĺl autoupdate
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, ok , i am a first time linux user, installed it yesterday. How do I know which version of KDE i got?
<teamcobra> in kde, open a konsole, and type this ¨sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install upgrade¨ without quotes
<KarlaJ> Could not find package upgrade
<teamcobra> Karla: when you click on the K button, can you search for different apps by typing in the top of the start menu?
<teamcobra> sorry, I meant to say sudo apt-get upgrade
<KarlaJ> yeah i did, and it said 0 upgraded
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, I have no clue yet, I am trying to figure out how to switch from gnome to KDE =)
<teamcobra> then you have the newest of the 4 branch
<KarlaJ> cool thank you
<teamcobra> to use kde instead of gnome, click on the bottom right of the login screen, and choose session type.... then select KDE
<teamcobra> erm, bottom left
<teamcobra> sorry
<KarlaJ> Is it possible to log out, but keep my session somehow active?
<teamcobra> I don´t think so :/
<KarlaJ> ok
<KarlaJ> brb then
<KarlaJ> Worked like a charm teamcobra , thanks.. but dang, its really slow menus
<teamcobra> the first few times the menu loads, it seems slow
<teamcobra> after that, it flies.... I think it does some heavy caching
<KarlaJ> ah okey
<KarlaJ> great thanks
<mrksbrd> ok simple question.....how can I change the image of one icon on my desktop?
<jussi01> mrksbrd: right click -> propertis -> spanner -> icon (you should be able to find it from here, havent got it in front of me atm)
<teamcobra> Karla: do you know what kind of video your system has?
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, Video?
<teamcobra> hrm, ok..... open a console, type ¨lspci¨ and look for a line talking about video
<teamcobra> if you could read me the video card type, we can make sure accelerated 3d is working
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, ah my graphiccard? 2x geforce 8800 ultra 768mb
<teamcobra> ahhh, okay :) do you have the restricted nvidia drivers installed for 3d and stuff?
<KarlaJ> teamcobra, Hum, I had a graphicard icon.. that i clicked and then chose the nvida driver, if that is what you mean?
<teamcobra> yes
<teamcobra> cool, it should work then... if you go to K/Computer/System Settings/Desktop, you can set effects
<teamcobra> kinda like compiz... the wobbly windows are much nicer looking ;)
<KarlaJ> ill try it out
<teamcobra> it should _fly_ on that 8800... I have a 6150go onboard w/ only 2 rendering pipelines ;p
<ghostcube> hi folks
<jussi01> hi
<ghostcube> may u can help me with this, i need the window type or clas for the kmenu :) does anyone know this
<reboot08> i have ubunto and xp installed on my laptop i want to format the xp side and remove the partition any ideas cant be alll that hard huh?
<mrksbrd> jussi01: knew it was simple ....ty
<jussi01> reboot08: install and run qtparted
<jussi01> mrksbrd: yw
<jussi01> ghostcube: perhaps ask in #kubuntu-devel ?
<reboot08> k
<ghostcube> hmm jussi01 ok will try :)
<reboot08> hey jussi01 this wont effect my current ubunutu will it ? qtparted
<ghostcube> only if u format the wrong partition
<ghostcube> :|
<reboot08> lol
<jussi01> reboot08: it is a graphical program that lets you manage your partitions similar to whats on the live cd
<reboot08> thats what i was thinking
<jussi01> reboot08: :)
<reboot08> k thanks
<reboot08> ok im gonna give it a shot if im not back in a few days....
<kiraisjustice> hi everyone
<Covi> hi kid
<kiraisjustice> i am currently using winxp but want to install kubuntu
<krijali> hello
<krijali> i like the name btw
<kiraisjustice> i have a f5d7010v7 belkin wireless adapter
<kiraisjustice> thankyou
<kiraisjustice> and i am havein trouble getting it 2 work
<kiraisjustice> im a newb 2 linux
<mrksbrd> u have to install ndiswrapper
<kiraisjustice> i dont understand
<mrksbrd> then to make sure it see's the hardware
<mrksbrd> type either lspci or lshw
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zzl> where can I get the latest version?     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<mrksbrd> ndiswrapper allows you to use windows wireless drivers under linux
<kiraisjustice> ok
<ghostcube> kiraisjustice: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36087
<kiraisjustice> but where do i get the drivers
<ghostcube> from ure windows cd
<zzl> where can I get the latest version?     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<kiraisjustice> and what commands do i type?
<ghostcube> the driver cd
<kiraisjustice> o ok thanks
<mrksbrd> if u have a separate driver cd, you can use that ...if not search the web for your model card
<kiraisjustice> very helpful people you guys are
<kiraisjustice> so i get ndiswrapper
<zzl> where can I get the latest version?     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<kiraisjustice> and what commands do i type?
<kiraisjustice> is there a post about this
<kiraisjustice> ?
<ghostcube> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36087  kiraisjustice  look here for start
<ghostcube> he did the same
<mrksbrd> goto kmenu.....add / remove programs
<mrksbrd> & do a search from there
<kiraisjustice> thanxs everyone!
<mrksbrd> yw
<zzl> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192?
<zzl> is that the latest?
<kiraisjustice>  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36087
<kiraisjustice> i think that will help
<kiraisjustice> thanx
<zzl> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192
<kiraisjustice> it workeD!!!
<ghostcube> :)
<kiraisjustice> thank god 4 people with common courtisy to the newbies
<zzl> where can I get the madwifi drivers?
<kiraisjustice> 4 future ref ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is already installed w/ kubuntu 8.04.1
<kiraisjustice> correct
<kiraisjustice> ?
<kiraisjustice> yes no?
<teamcobra> kiras: not by default
<kiraisjustice> ok then where do i get it
<kiraisjustice> and how to install cause my buddy did it 4 me
<teamcobra> open a terminal, and type ¨sudo apt-ger install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9¨
<teamcobra> erm, apt-get
<kiraisjustice> that will install it?
<teamcobra> yes
<ghostcube> kiraisjustice: u can just open the package manager and search for ndiswrapper  this will bring it up and u can install it :)
<ghostcube> if the numbers may change
#kubuntu 2008-08-16
<reboot08> ok im about to try and format xp using qtparted
<reboot08> it list 1 with a window logo /dev/sdal ntfs active 55.88 gig which is the same size as xp c drive
<reboot08> 2nd thing on list is hidde free space 8 gig
<reboot08> should i use partition type linux swap?
<Denise> vn
<reboot08> oh dear god i dont have enough anxiety meds or beer for this one
<jussi01> reboot08: for which partition?
<reboot08> when i ran qtparted it listed it displayed on the right 1 dev/sdal ntfs active 55.88gig
<reboot08> and 2 a hidden parttion free spave
<reboot08> i want to format windows and remove all partitions
<reboot08> so i select format partition type linux swap  ?   yes?
<Dr_willis> delete the partitions make a new one. of whatever type you want.
<Dr_willis> then tell gparted to format it.
<reboot08> ntfs is windows right
<Dr_willis> you proberly dont want a 55gb swap partition
<reboot08> ok
<reboot08> delete partition first?
<reboot08> says the partition is mounted?
<reboot08> still delete?
 * reboot08 goes for a klanopin
<teamcobra> phew. finally back... and I fixed the apostrophe's in kde :)
<teamcobra> I had to choose evdev-handled keyboard in the kde keyboard settings
<Dr_willis> reboot08,  you could unmount it.. but if it is going to be deleted.. you could just delete it i guess..
<reboot08> i checked un activate
<Dr_willis> one normally uses gparteed from a live cd. or unmounts all filesystems on the drive you are working on.
<Dr_willis> activate is not the same as mounting I belive.
<reboot08> k
<Dr_willis> guess he figured it out. :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's got to be a better option than gtkpod
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok screws up my shuffle's db, rhythmbox is totally useless :\
 * genii chases his tail gfor a bit til he gets tired
<genii> *for
<jtisme> what is the linux command to see how much memory is in my machine from the command line
<genii> jtisme: cat /proc/meminfo       gives much info
<jtisme> genii, thank you
<genii> jtisme: You're welcome
<lemon> I've installed ubuntu8.04 ,but I can't get my video card to work properly(8400),how?
<jorge_> WTF
<jorge_> what is this???
<jorge_> is somebody there?
<genii> Yes
<genii> jorge_: As to your first question, this is the irc channel for support questions of Kubuntu linux
<jorge_> and what is this???
<jorge_> mn>
<jorge_> ?
<jorge_> and all of you have kubuntu, right??
<jorge_> (I know I sound like a dump, but jajajaj this is the first time i view this applet)
<spine55> has anyone tried installing the meanwhile plugin for kopete?
<jorge_> mmm not me, have you tried to install intrepid ibex???
<spine55> nope what's that?
<genii> jorge_: I do not give assistance in private message, also it is considered rude to message someone without asking their consent first. This applet which you are having issues or complications - it is helpful to know for instance the name of it or so, and possibly what problem it is giving
<jorge_> oks oks.... sorry sorry
<jorge_> you know.... newbies :P
<genii> jorge_: No worries :) If you just ask here the question or state your problem, usually someone will try to assist
<jorge_> okss, thanks a lot, so this application is like a huge tech support for Kubuntu or any linux distribution?
<genii> jorge_: Only for Kubuntu linux. Although because Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Xubuntu have a common core set of programs underneath often the help is useful for all these
<aaronwi> how do i kill x server?
<genii> aaronwi: From command line or from inside it?
<jorge_> I know that XD
<aaronwi> command
<aaronwi> line
<jorge_> you have to type: killall x
<aaronwi> says x: no processes killed
<jorge_> but! carefull, that is no the only thing that you have to type
<Daisuke_Laptop> jorge_: it's usually helpful to tell people that *before* you say "type this"
<jorge_> jejeje
<jorge_> sorry
<aaronwi> i heard somewehre that init 3 does that too?
<aaronwi> but ive tried both and still no luck
<jorge_> And its suppose that I am an internet tech support for some huge company in EUA
<jorge_> aaronwi if you hold on, I can give you a link
<jorge_> with the instructions
<jorge_> because I did that yesterday
<genii> aaronwi: Try sudo /etc/init.d/*dm restart
<aaronwi> will that restart x or just kill it?
<aaronwi> cuz i just need to kill it
<aaronwi> im installing video card drivers
<jorge_> yep, nvidia driver??
<aaronwi> ya
<jorge_> jajaja yeah, I did that yesterday
<jorge_> just let me check my webrowser for the web page
<aaronwi> now it says i need the libc package
<aaronwi> i tried sudo apt-get install libc but it doesnt exist
<phpedit> Hallo
<Daisuke_Laptop> aaronwi: why install from the site?
<Daisuke_Laptop> what card, and is there any particular value you'll be getting from the drivers from nvidia.com rather than the ones that are in the repos?
<aaronwi> because i have a newer card and i want the latest drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> define newer
<aaronwi> if i try from the package manager it says i might need nvidia-glx-new....but i dont see that one in the list
<aaronwi> 8800gts
<aaronwi> 320mb
<Daisuke_Laptop> !envyng | aaronwi
<ubottu> aaronwi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Daisuke_Laptop> for the *very* latest drivers, enable backports and then install envyng
<aaronwi> well i tried installing the nvidia stuff via adept manager....but i dont have the nvidia-settings program listed in the programs menu
<Daisuke_Laptop> so install nvidia-settings
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a separate install
<aaronwi> is there anything else i need to manually run for this to work?
<bdizzle_> how do I get the cube working? I had it once, but I had to reformat and still working on getting compiz to work
<Dr_willis> Install compiz, use ccsm tool to enable 4 desktops and the cube effect
<bdizzle_> ccsm?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Laptop> aaronwi: not that i can think of
<draik> Does anyone here have issues with firefox loading itself and other sites
<Daisuke_Laptop> install envyng, run envyng to install the driver, and i never even mucked about with nvidia-settings
<draik> I'm also on 2.6.24-21-generic
<DarkTan> how do i get my sound card working in 8.04?
<draik> I also seem to be having issues with xsane. Is there an alternative?
<bdizzle_> okay, so I sorta got the cube to work, but there is only a front and a back. its missing two sides, plus the caps
<uoaphys> hi, I am running a virtualbox on vbox0, my wired ethernet on eth0 (linux host) and they are bridged through br0. I get the ip dynamically from my wireless router: 192.168.1.103 (linux host) and 192.168.1.101 (windows vM). however, I can't pint one from the other and the other from one in command line, can someone help? (My eventual goal is to share a printer via network)
<Dr_willis> xsane is a front end to the sane system. there maybe other front ends to SANE
<Dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Fieldy> hello, how can I install the foldingathome smp-aware client? i tried several searches in adapt to no avail.
<Dr_willis> Fieldy,  I think there was a ubuntu wiki page on those clients.. but ive not messed with them in ages.
<glen_> Hello :)
<glen_> Would someone help me please?
<DarkTan> !info sound card
<ubottu> 'card' is not a valid distribution
<DarkTan> !info sound
<ubottu> Package sound does not exist in hardy
<DarkTan> ...
<glen_> Umm
<glen_> So is there any way to actually log onto the root account
<DarkTan> yes, but not through the GUI
<glen_> aw
<glen_> ok
<glen_> I'm trying to set my account to root privelages
<DarkTan> if you need root acces to run a command, used sudo -i in the terminal
<glen_> So I don't have to launch programs from the shell
<ubuntu> hola
<glen_> is that possible?
<DarkTan> you can't as far as i know
<glen_> Ok.
<glen_> Thanks :)
<glen_> oh, one more question:
<jose> hola
<glen_> Is there any way I can use ubuntu as though it's an actual server, so I can view webpages and run .PHP files??
<DarkTan> that would be beyond me
<glen_> Ok.
<glen_> Anyone else?
<glen_> I bet no one's gunna answer me... :(
<glen_> Well
<glen_> I made some progress
<glen_> thanks :)
<uoaphys> i think you can install a lamp server on it
<glen_> I'm sorry, what's lamp?
<DarkTan> what is the command that shows just about every peice of hard ware on the system?
<joseA> hola alguien que hable español?
<nejode> DarkTan: lshw
<nejode> ...sudo lshw
<DarkTan> ahh, thank you
<nejode> joseA: ve a #kubuntu-es
<glen_> can anyone explain to me what lamp is?
<DarkTan> lamp? they give light when pluged in and turned on
<nejode> linux-apache-mysql-php
<glen_> funny
<glen_> but thank you
<joseA> ok gracias soy nuevo en linux
<nejode> joseA: aquí se ponen cómicos si hablas en español
<joseA> bueno entonces que se diviertan un rato con migo
<nejode> glen: it's for a "turn-key" server with those components
<glen_> ok
<glen_> I'm just kind of experiementing with kubuntu here so I guess I'll go to the package manager and see what I can download.
<nejode> glen: try yakuake
<glen_> what does yakuake do?
<nejode> glen: do you use the cli a lot?
<DuKiSa> hi who to see kde version /
<nejode> DuKiSa: do want to know what version of kde you're running?
<DuKiSa> nejode yes
<DuKiSa> ?
<glen_> Lol as you can probably tell I'm a noob in Linux. I'm just trying to learn a little bit about it. I have no clue what cli is.
<nejode> cli= command line interface= konsole=terminal...etc
<DarkTan> does lshw show my sound card?
<nejode> it should
<DarkTan> what would it call it?
<nejode> DuKiSan: in any window>help menu> about
<glen_> Well
<glen_> ok
<glen_> I'm messing around with webmin
<glen_> I'll see if it doesn anything
<nejode> DarkTan: look for it under "multimedia"
<DarkTan> hmmm....not finding the sound card in there
<DuKiSa> nejode,  thanks a lot :)
<DuKiSa> who can i upgrade at 4 version ?
<nejode> DuKiSa: you can't upgrade, you can install side by side with a diferent session
<DarkTan> nope, no multimedia
<nejode> DarkTan: did you check out in K menu>system>info center?
<DarkTan> well, i actually under xubuntu, but couldn't get any help there
<nejode> ¿no sound?
<DarkTan> that first word came out as gibberish
<DuKiSa> what is default root password?
<snarkster> there is nbo root password
<DarkTan> there isn'n one
<snarkster> we do things using sudo
<snarkster> time for dinner ttyl
 * DarkTan wants his sound card to work
<nejode> DarkTan: use dmesg to see if the kernel recognizes it
<DarkTan> hmmm, don't see it
<nejode> what sound card is it?
<vasilisa> Anyone know if ktorrent has a plugin somewhere that turns torrents off and on periodically? Because doing that seems to get past the bandwidth throttling Comcast is (now illegally) doing
<nejode> vasilisa: but there is a way to reduce download speed in ktorrent
<vasilisa> nejode: Download speed's not the problem. I cant seed, it turns them off.
<nejode> bummer!
<vasilisa> *kicks comcast across the room* First time i want the FCC to win
<nejode> vasilisa: and if you start and stop it as a cron job?
<vasilisa> nejode: Ive never done things like that. is cron a program? *apts*
<nejode> it's like programmed tasks in windows
<vasilisa> I dont use windows ;) Ive never done those kinds of things. Thats okay, ill look into it. thanks
<nejode> vasilisa: are you using kde?
<vasilisa> nejode: Yes, i am.
<naught101> is there any way to switch between using one screen and using two side-by-side screens without having to restart X?
<nejode> vasilisa: try K menu> system>task scheduler
<vasilisa> nejode: Im in, and i notice i can select every hour, every day, every 5 minutes. Thats great. But as for commands, thats not so easy since this is a gui ap
<nejode> vasilisa: it's the GUI version of cron for KDE>kcron
<vasilisa> nejode: That not what i mean, i mean the torrent program is gui
<vasilisa> This can open/close files and do stuff like that... but :<
<nejode> ...but you can execute the command "ktorrent"
<vasilisa> nejode: Hmm... start and restop ktorrent?
<Firefishe> kpm is the 'k process manager' gui in kde.  What is gnome's equivalent?
<nejode> well, it could be a workaround...
<vasilisa> nejode: Nah this wont help. Id do better just having a script to open/close the program over and over
<nejode> well, just an idea
<vasilisa> tnx
<vasilisa> Well maybe i just gotta do this myself
<DuKiSa> i have update my kde
<DuKiSa> and i have now two version of kde
<DuKiSa> what to do ?
<nejode> DuKiSa: kde 3 + kde4?
<DuKiSa> nejode,  yes
<DuKiSa> ?
<DuKiSa> what to do ?
<DuKiSa> :)
<DuKiSa> i don`t restart system mayby i must to restart :D ?
<DuKiSa> when i finishing upgrade?
<DuKiSa> nejode what to do ?
<nejode> DuKiSa: after install finishes, logout and select KDE4 fron the menu en your login screen (kdm)
<nejode> *in
<glen_> Hey, can anyone give me the command to directly change the owner of a folder/file to my username?
<flaccid> !permissions | glen_
<ubottu> glen_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<flaccid> chmod `whoami` /path/to/file
<glen_> ahh thank you
<afeijo> dont kubuntu came with vmware server? I need to install a VM machine
<flaccid> oops. i mean chown `whoami` /path/to/file glen_
<glen_> ok
<flaccid> !vmware | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<glen_> does that includ the questes ''?
<afeijo> lol thanks
<glen_> srry quotes?
<glen_> does it include the quotes?
<flaccid> glen_: they are backticks. yes.
<glen_> Ok, backticks.
<glen_> thx.
<flaccid> you may need sudo as well glen_
<glen_> Thank you.
<DuKiSa> who to setup global proxy ?
<afeijo> how can I check if I'm runing 64 bits kubuntu version?
<baudthief> is there any way to stop firefox clearing the clipboard on exit?
<baudthief> really annoying
<flaccid> DuKiSa: have a look in kontrol, its in there somewhere
<flaccid> baudthief: it shouldn't do so
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  where is kontrol ?:)
<flaccid> DuKiSa: kcontrol. run it from kmenu -> run command (alt+f2)
<glen_> Lol ok is there any way to make a shortcut that will launch a certain program with sudo permissions?
<afeijo> whats the command to check my kutuntu version?
<flaccid> glen_: what are you trying to achieve?
<flaccid> afeijo: lsb_release -a
<afeijo> thanks
<afeijo> it does not say if is 32 or 64 bits :(
<glen_> flaccid: I find myself launching the package manager frequently, so I need sudo permissions.
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  that is system monitor :|?
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  i can`t find kcontrol :|
<flaccid> afeijo: uname -a will show that
<flaccid> !sudo | glen_
<ubottu> glen_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<flaccid> glen_: default user has sudo
<flaccid> DuKiSa: you don't need to find it. goto kmenu | run command and type in kcontrol
<glen_> flaccid: But then how come everytime I launch Adept Manager it says I will not be able to do anything since I need root privelages?
<flaccid> glen_: if you are too lazy to type sudo which is like 5 more chars then you can make a bash alias
<flaccid> !adept | glen_
<ubottu> glen_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<afeijo> Linux feijo-home 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<afeijo> not 64 I supose?
<flaccid> because adept should be run under kdesudo for changes
<flaccid> afeijo: correct
<afeijo> damn
<glen_> Lol
<afeijo> its simple to update?
<glen_> Ya I am lazy
<flaccid> afeijo: the linux installed is not 64bit although its possible you have a 64bit processor still..
<afeijo> I have a core 2 duo
<flaccid> cool
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  i go in kmenu but who to run command ;| DUKiSa = noob :(
<glen_> And why do you keep sending your bot after me with these little instructions I don't really need?
<DuKiSa> ?
<baudthief> flaccid: It does :P I copy a URL, exit firefox, try to paste it somewhere and clipboard is empty :(
<flaccid> DuKiSa: who to run command?
<afeijo> how much improve to use 64 bits linux version?
<flaccid> glen_: so you can learn and stop asking questions
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  yes i don`t undestend you :|
<flaccid> DuKiSa: i don't understand you. on the main panel there is a big K to get to the menu. on this menu is Run Command . you click on it and put in kcontrol
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  i don`t have run command kde 4?
<flaccid> DuKiSa: this channel is not for kde4 support, see topic
<DuKiSa> flaccid,  aup sryy :)
<DuKiSa> than
<DuKiSa> :D
<DuKiSa> then*
<DuKiSa> sryy man
<flaccid> !enter | DuKiSa
<ubottu> DuKiSa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<draik> Hello all
<Noraa134> Holy shizzle theres a ton of people here O_O
<Noraa134> hey, could anyone help me with a graphics driver problem?
<Noraa134> I have kubuntu (duh) and My ATI radeon graphics driver isn't working. It's my thoughts that my onboard is being used but IDK I play a game and I get 4 fps when I normally on the same graphics card, get about 40fps
<baudthief> onboard wouldn't be used if you're getting a picture from your ATI card
<baudthief> however the DRIVER for the onboard graphics might be in use
<baudthief> tried disabling it in bios?
<Noraa134> I have has someone help my configure my xorg.conf file with no luck. I installed the ati graphics control center but it says that it "it's installed right or isn't there?
<baudthief> wha!? o_O
<Noraa134> IDK if my bios supports graphics disabling but I havn't tried that, I meant to but forgot. :( (oops! xD)
<baudthief> restart and check :P
<baudthief> its either soft (through bios) or hard via a jumper on the motherboard
<Noraa134> I see
<Noraa134> I would need help if I need to use a jumper but other then that I think I can handle it. Please be patiant :( I'm still learning kubuntu :)
<Noraa134> I got it about 4-5 days ago :/
<baudthief> Heh, unfortunately if it IS a jumper (which would be unusual, unless its an older machine), you'll need to get access to the motherboards manual to locate it
<baudthief> its usually as simple as pulling it off though
<baudthief> but check your bios, i'm almost positive theres an option in there
<baudthief> brb
<DuKiSa> hmm where i can found soome games?
<DuKiSa> for kubunta :)?
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_willis> a lot of games are in the repos.
<Noraa134> Well, I'm back :)
<frybye> re: Noraa134 - whats news?
<DuKiSa> Dr_willis,  have some game like fodbal manager?
<Noraa134> well, my friend scared the living crap outta me and my bios doesn't support it, so bad news?
<frybye> DuKiSa: looked at the lists?
<DuKiSa> ok
<DuKiSa> ;]
<frybye> DuKiSa: or you prefer sbdy else look for you perhaps??
<Noraa134> brb I'm having some small graphics probs, logging out
 * Noraa134 is back
<DuKiSa> who to install games?
<Noraa134> o.O
<Noraa134> how?
<DuKiSa> how*
<Noraa134> erm, package maneger?
<Noraa134> adept?
<Noraa134> so, can anyone help me?
<Noraa134> I think the problem is that I have two screens and kubuntu doesn't like that :(
<Noraa134> whenever I set my setup to two screens, my xorg file messes up and i lose my desktop
<Noraa134> :(
<Noraa134> cool?
<Noraa134> xD
<Noraa134> well, darn :( out of 275 people nobody can help me :(
<Noraa134> I'll ask again <_<
<linuxadmin> ...
<Noraa134> I have an ATI radeon graphics card that gets normally 40 fps and gets 4 fps in kubuntu
<Noraa134> nobody? :(
<Noraa134> I also have two screens
<linuxadmin> <Noraa134> I don't know. My first guess would be the ATI driver setup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Noraa134> well, My friend helped me with the xorg config file for about 3 hours and never got it to work so idk
<linuxadmin> Noraa134: There will be a good HowTo for ATI cards on Linux. Perhaps google.com can help.
<Guest60601> hi
<Noraa134> I've tried that and I've found what I think is a good tut but it's very confusing, only commands, no seperations and no instructions
<Noraa134> hullo :)
<Guest60601> im new
<Dr_willis> Noraa134,  a lot can depend on the exact ati video card and its chipset also.. and the version of the ati (fglrx) drivers being used
<Noraa134> ok
<Dr_willis> In short.. install the fglrx drivers..  alter the xorg.conf to use Driver 'fglrx'  instead of Driver 'ati' and restart X and hope for the best. :P
<Noraa134> hi guest60601 I am too :)
<Noraa134> ok lol xD
<Noraa134> I'll try :)
<Dr_willis> Thers 10000's of pages of docs for the ati stuff out there.. some of them are often old, or out of date. dependign on the versions of the ati/fglrx drivers that ATI  releases.
<linuxadmin> Noraa134: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ati-video-card-in-you-linux-system.html
<Guest60601> then how do u change ur name
<Dr_willis>  - /nick New2IRC
<Noraa134> "/name "your name""
<Dr_willis> :)
<Noraa134> oh?
<Noraa134> meh.
<Guest60601> yes
<Noraa134> man, your good lunixadmin xD
<Noraa134> Thanks :)
<Noraa134> oops, linuxadmin* xD
<House> hi
<Noraa134> hullo
<Guest16756> heh
<house_> dang
<house_> i dont know what do to so im going back on my other websites bye
 * Dr_willis dosent know what house wants to do either...
<lisandro> hola a todos
<Dr_willis> Nachos Bell Grande!
<Dr_willis> :P
<lisandro> hola a todos
<Noraa134> lolwut?
<Noraa134> que? xD
<house_> back
<tekteen> Hi, I am using stunnel to connect to a server with a self signed ssl certificate. How do I get the cert and create a pem out of it so I can authenticate the server when I connect?
<house_> huh?
<Dr_willis> I havent messed with stunnles much. sorry.
<tekteen> my issue is I do not know openssl well enough
<tekteen> I think I have the basic Idea
<tekteen> but I do not know the command
<house_>    i gtg bye ppl
<Noraa134> well, brb restart X
 * Noraa134 is back <_<
<Ashex> I'm migrating from 64-bit back to 32-bit
<Ashex> so I'm doing a clean install
<Ashex> would I still be able to use dpkg --get-selections to backup my installed applications?
<Dr_willis> should be able to.
<tekteen> yes
<Ashex> I'm not sure, since there are some 64-bit apps installed
<Dr_willis> there might be some that are 32/64bit only. but i can only think of a few that are that way
<tekteen> then they will not install when you try
<Ashex> ok
<tekteen> Ashex dpkg is smart ;-)
<Ashex> sweet
<Ashex> that was my main concern
<Ashex> I already backed up my two main config files along with my databases
<Dr_willis> I can only think of 1 package off hand thats 32bit only... not sure about any others. :)
<Ashex> okay, thanks :)
<Ashex> now to do some house cleaning beforehand
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone care to see if this video works for them under Linux  http://www.cbs.com/hd/video.php?cid=&pid=7fpAiN51G_YKt_U5AaKKdzGieHRllmLd&category=hd&play=true
<Dr_willis> Its a startrek video. it seems cbs.com some times works for me and some times dont.. they have been updating their site.
<Ashex> I'm using opera, I see the loading screen then nothing
<Dr_willis> Whats odd.. is earlier.. the page hung.. then started playing like 10 min later..
<Dr_willis> I think its having some issues going from the 'comercial' to the actual video
<Dr_willis> if i right click and hit Play. it flashed a message real fast..
 * Dr_willis looks fast as  the message zips by..
<Dr_willis> 'install the latest flash player....' it says. :) heh.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. clicked on the button at the bottom that says 'hd' to the left side.. and firefox crashed. :P
<Dr_willis> The Lowres videos seem to work. http://www.cbs.com/classics/star_trek/video/video.php?cid=649539296&pid=yuRJ2puFmpfSg6fWnhCZHamorL2iMLrO&play=true
<draik> What happens when I enter an app name and then the ampersand?      $ app &
<draik> What does that do? What is its purpose?
<Dr_willis> & spawns the task to the background.
<Dr_willis> Bash Basics. :) job controll
<concernedcitizen> anyone tried firefox-qt yet?
<Dr_willis> http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_78.html#SEC85      bash job controll..
<draik> concernedcitizen: I can't get firefox to work :(
<Dr_willis> http://www.bic.mni.mcgill.ca/~dale/helppages/BashGuide/advshell/x5514.html    has some good info on & also
<concernedcitizen> draik: gnome-FF or FF-QT?
<chipbuddy> i'm triyng to get the ubuntu-minimal thing so i just have a command line. but i run into problems when it tries to install the linux-generic kernel. it just says it can't install it. what could cause this?
<draik> AFAIK, firefox and firefox-3.0
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I cant atually find documented what '&' does.. heh.. its sort of hard seraching google for '&'  in a search argument.. perhaps i need to quote it.
<draik> Pill kicking in. Time to get some rest. I will research this firefox issue and see if it's something I'm missing/exceeding. My laptops don't have this issue. Go figure. Goodnight all.
<concernedcitizen> Dr_willis: & basically just runs the process in the background
<FAJALOU> hi i am using smb4k but i keep getting the error "mount error 2 = No such file or directory
<FAJALOU> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)"    now i can then open up nautilus and type in smb://down/Public  and connect right to it... what is up?
<Dr_willis> concernedcitizen,  i know. :) i just cant seem to find a bash doc that mentions it ..
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  You could google for that 'exact' error message and proberly get some hits. Sounds more and more like some sort of authenication/user/password issue.
<FAJALOU> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/207072   Dr_willis  it's my exact error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207072 in gvfs "nautilus does not display samba shares for machines inside an ADS network." [High,In progress]
<Dr_willis> I got no idea what an ADS network even is. :)
<pat5star> Dr_willis: ADS = active directory service?
<Dr_willis> There have been a lot of issues/work with  the samba 'browsing' of shares with Nautilus and the kde file manager also.
<binskipy2u> hey guys, is there a stock kubuntu w/kde 4.1 yet?
<unamanic> Dr_willis, & is on line 197 of the bash man page
<binskipy2u> dont like installing ubuntu, then adding kde4.1
<binskipy2u> or installing 3.5.9 then adding 4.1 aside it
<binskipy2u> if i dont have to
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  so would i be safe to just keep typing it in?  i mean it's not that big of a deal... and could i uninstall smb4k and would all of the other stuff (konqueror) go away too?
<Dr_willis> You coudl always mount the thing manually if that works.
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  i think i will end up doing that,,,, it looks like it is close to a fix
<Dr_willis> set up the fstab to do it. odd that its affecting fusesmb also.  All my samba issues seem to have been fixed with the 8.4.1 updates
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  well i dunno my computer is special ;)  and it says that it affects fuse too...
<Dr_willis> Sounds like a deep issue then. :)
<joel_> Hello?
<FAJALOU> well i could try the patch...
<Dr_willis> Jello!~
<D3sTiN> lol.....New to Kub....lookin for some info
<FAJALOU> and i have proposed turned off Dr_willis so possible the issue
<Dr_willis> I do have proposed enabled.
<Dr_willis> I live on the edge. :P
<FAJALOU> lol well ya proposed messed me up with the bad .20-generic kernel, so i was like you know what; it's not worth it lol
<D3sTiN> Is there any suggestion to a type of Sam Spade for Kubuntu?
 * Dr_willis wonders what 'Sam Spade' even is...
<ubuntu> D3sTiN: Sam Spade?
<ubuntu> As in the character?
<D3sTiN> spam tracking
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search spam
<ubuntu> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Dr_willis> I guess..:)
<ubuntu> Ha ha of course :)
<ubuntu> D3sTiN: So not spam blocking? You just want to track it?
<Dr_willis> i let gmail handle the spam filtering for me. I only check my email once a month anyway
<FAJALOU> woah Dr_willis so removed smb4k and all of the other kde stuff went too yay!!!
<masteredu> hello
<masteredu> anyone can help me
<D3sTiN> Well....I am trying to setup in Kub as I was in Windows.
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  :) i rarely remove things.
<D3sTiN> Hiyas Master
<masteredu> ok
<masteredu> my problem is it alltime stands broken translation
<masteredu> in dolphin
<masteredu> http://gotwig.de/pictures/Bildschirmphoto1.png
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  i do not have 1000 open gigabytes lol
<masteredu> help me pls :D
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  what is gvjs?
<FAJALOU> *gvfs?
<D3sTiN> I used tenable Nessus, Sam Spade (trace router) and Angry IP scanner....but being in windows...you are limited.
<masteredu> help  me pls :(
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  the gnome virtual filesystem. a new feature in the latest ubuntu to handle a lot of 'things' under gnome.
<FAJALOU> ahhh ok, that's why it's buggy lol
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  but (i have looked into this issue befor), that dosent explain why it affexts smb4k, or fusesmb. :)
<masteredu> can anyone help me??
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  whichis why i say this seems to be a obscure/deep/weird problem.
<D3sTiN> I would love to Master....but I am completely new to linux
<FAJALOU> it will prolly get worked out soon
<Dr_willis> masteredu,  not even sure what the problem is.. of course I got no idea what 'broken translation' even means.
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  I recall similer issues since beta testing. :(
<FAJALOU> meh it will work
<D3sTiN> So apt-cache search spam will offer a trace route option? give dns info also?
<Dr_willis> it will show all packagtes that related to spam...  Other then that as a starting place.. i got no other ideas.
<hong85> hi
<D3sTiN> Thank you Dr.  I will give it a go..Talk to ya l8rz
<Captain-Splendid> hi there
<Captain-Splendid> i just popped a live cd in and it was loading up when i go tthis msg
<hong85> hi captain
<Captain-Splendid> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Captain-Splendid> err "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Captain-Splendid> i googled around and found a solution but the solution just freezes my pc to a blinking _
<Captain-Splendid> any suggestions?
<Captain-Splendid> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<Captain-Splendid> i just popped a live cd in and it was loading up when i go tthis msg
<Captain-Splendid> err "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Captain-Splendid> i googled around and found a solution but the solution just freezes my pc to a blinking _
<Captain-Splendid> any suggestions?
<devo>  how would i know if someone has hacked into my computer???
<devo>  can anyone tell me, how will i know if someone is/has hacked my computer???
<Dr_Willi1> j #ubuntu
<Dr_Willi1> Hmm.. setting up a friends Vista box.. went to get Opera.. and IE poped up a security warning. "ie prevented the downloading of binaries from this site" gee.. it dident have any problems with the 12+ OTHER sites ive been gettting junk from. Heh heh.. (i will shut up now)
<masteredu> how can i make a Winrar menu in the application section when i will open a file? here is a screen from someone who have it >>> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/4788/beispielfm6.png
<Dr_Willi1> Its possible he installed winrar with wine.
<Dr_Willi1> as for somthing on the context menu.. no idea
<masteredu> :(
<Dr_Willi1> I dont unrar stuff enouhg to worry about having a context menu.
<masteredu> but i will look my desktop look pritty
<Dr_Willi1> I  am constantly amazed at the amount of effort people put into getting trivial things done. :)
<Dr_Willi1> unp whatever.rar   (i think) normally works for me. :) no gui needed
<Dr_Willi1> assuminb ya got the rar tools installed.
<Captain-Splendid> my nipple is itchy
<Dr_Willi1> remove it!
<geek_> Dr_Willi1: i also seem to recall unrar integrates with the built in archive manager
<Dr_Willi1> Not noticed. :)  i rarely use the gui archive managers
<zzl> why won't the kubuntu shipping company accept my disk requests??
<clusby> is a kde4 version of guidance-power-manager going to be backported to hardy?
<navetz__> how dangerous is it to have a folder on your webserver configured 777?
<caba> hi
<timme> Moin
<Dr_Willi1> exit
<bendie> What's up with the font rendering in openjdk? Some days ago, there was an update of the openjdk packages and now the java fonts are always rendered with what seems to be double line height, resulting in very ugly menus, buttons, ...
<concernedcitizen> anyone able to get mecurial?
<baudthief> any cures for terrible flash video tearing in firefox? (ie: youtube vids, newground animations all tear BADLY)
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive noticed that issue baudthief
<Dr_willis> given all the otehr bad things i hear about flash on a daily basis... im not suprised however
 * baudthief cries
<Dr_willis> doex http://www.cbs.com/hd/video.php?cid=&pid=7fpAiN51G_YKt_U5AaKKdzGieHRllmLd&play=true&offset=0&show=all
<Dr_willis> work for you baudthief ?
<weedar> Where did the "Add Printer"-option go in KDE 4.1?
<geek_> weedar: might wanna try te kde4 channel
<Dr_willis> i aklwyas seem to use the cups web interface
<weedar> geek_: will do, thanks for the tip!
<weedar> Can I browse the files on a bluetooth device (nokia n82) in KDE somehow?
<Dr_willis> There are bluetooth tools for ubuntu/kubuntu - but i havent used them in ages
<Dr_willis> Poor Bluetooth - was supposed to be so popular.. and now its just sort of an afterthought so many times. :(
<geek_> lol
<geek_> Dr_willis: other than headsets
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know the disaster i had getting this oen bluetooth dongle working in windows.. under linux it worked great.. :)
<Dr_willis> Ive never gotten a bluetooth headset working in linux. :) just phone file transfers
<baudthief> Dr_willis: perpetual loading
<baudthief> its actually in an endless loop lol
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  yep. cbs.com did somthying that broke their videos in Firefox under linux and windows
<baudthief> bastards
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  it does work in Opera under windows..  but not Opera in Linux.
<baudthief> sounds like user-agent sniffing to me :p
<Dr_willis>  it was working the other day.. :) but when i hit 'full screen' it said i needed to update to latest flash..  and im using flash 10 beta. :)
<baudthief> where'd ya get flash 10?
<Dr_willis> Internet. :)
<baudthief> I was just on Adobe's site heh, latest was 9
<Dr_willis> Beta stuff
<baudthief> Linky please :P
<weedar> I did use a bluetooth-tool not too many months ago, I just can't remember what it was
<Dr_willis> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<baudthief> thanks!
<Dr_willis> first hit on google for 'flash 10 linux' :P
<baudthief> teaches me to use kubuntu in place of linux "{
<baudthief> :P even
<weedar> In a more perfect world I'd see the phone and it's memory card automatically mounted in /media after pairing
<baudthief> Dr_willis: notice any difference from 9?
<Dr_willis> Heck i was lucky to even get the phone pared under windows.. :) and now the windows box has a silly bluetooth devices icon on the desktop i cant remove. :P
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  nope.
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  most video sites do work for me.. untill recently with cbs that is...
<baudthief> sites work for me no problem, its just the annoying tearing artifacts
<baudthief> compiz effects / video playback / gaming are all fine, except flash
<Hazey> test
<Dr_willis> flash seems to becoming the 'universal programing language' that java was ment to be... :()
<Dr_willis> constantly seeing little flash applets on sites to do silly trivial things. :) that java used to be used for.
<baudthief> dammit... I just installed it, but its still flash9
<baudthief> maybe removing the other .so woulda helped ;p
<Dr_willis> Yep.. thats the #1 thing the docs say
<baudthief> Dr_willis: Yeah, I miss the days of cool java applets :(
<baudthief> anfy was awesome
<weedar> Nice, I can't even pair the phone with my laptop...This is going to be a long day..
<Dr_willis> wowsers - new feature of flash 10 ->  Learn how to read and write local files using File Reference runtime access
<baudthief> whoa
<baudthief> thats quite a "feature" lol
<Dr_willis> weedar,  i rember manually editing some pin file in /etc/
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  now how long will it be for the first flash virus. :)
<baudthief> bout 3 hours :p
<weedar> Dr_willis: aha, I thought that was no longer needed..Guess I'll have to get my hands dirty then, thanks for the pointer ;-)
<Dr_willis> weedar,  no idea really   - last i used bluetooth was ages ago
<weedar> Dr_willis: That's why I'm so annoyed, I setup/used bluetooth not that long ago...Transferring files (somehow) and contacts (with Kitchensync) between 2 or three phones
<geek_> Dr_willis: ooh, plaform independant malware ;p
<baudthief> gah, i've been copying ot /usr/lib/firefox instead of /usr/lib/firfox-3.0.1 :P
<baudthief> *to
<baudthief> *firefox
<concernedcitizen> has anyone managed to get hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/users/vladimir_mozilla.com/mozilla-qt mozilla-qt working?
<baudthief> HOORAY!
<baudthief> Tearing problem is gone with flash 10 :D
<baudthief> Dr_willis: You da man :P
<Dr_willis> scary
<weedar> baudthief:  Tearing problem? What is that?
<Dr_willis> its where the Clothes fall off the people in the videos.... :P
<weedar> I noticed that running flash (youtube) in fullscreen is choppy and slow - and I'm even running the nvidia drivers..
<baudthief> weedar: Horizontal tearing, visible "lines" that appear in a fast-moving video, when parts of it are out of sync
<weedar> Dr_willis: I wouldn't call that a problem
<baudthief> Dr_willis: hah :P
<Dr_willis> my Poor Wii is still using Flash 7 I think...
<Dr_willis> cant watch very many flash video sites with it any more
<geek_> XD
<weedar> Dr_willis: youtube worked last time I tried..No longer true?
<weedar> I'd love for the wii to support flash 9. And pdfs. And mp3s. Also, I want a pony
<Dr_willis> Not sure - i normally hit cbs.com and other  sites with full tv shows.. not videos of peopple doing stupid things. :P
<Dr_willis> OMFG Ponies!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> been watching startrek on cbs.com
<Dr_willis> faster then trying to find torrents.. heh heh...
<geek_> weedar: and DVDs
<Dr_willis> but NOW they stopped working under linux, or firefox.
<Dr_willis> I hear Wii dvd playback is in the works.
<weedar> geek_: agreed
<geek_> Dr_willis: no reason it can't handle it
<weedar> Dr_willis: cool, looks like cbs has all of ST:TOS online?
 * geek_ wouldn't mind trying to convince his parents to get one as a media center ;p
<Dr_willis> weedar,  3 seasons last i looked.. i dont even know how many seasons there are.. and they have some 'remastereed/highdef' eps out also.
<Dr_willis> i rarely watch real 'tv' :) all online videos and so forth now a days
<weedar> A few years ago I had every ST:TOS and ST:TNG episode, in addition to the movies...I tried bragging about it to a colleague that I overheard liked Star Trek. He replied that he had all of ST:TOS and ST:TNG, plus all the other spin-offs and movies in a cabinet(right word?) in his living room
<masteredu> anyone know a Live streaming program for Linux?
<masteredu> like wirecast or windows media encoder etc.
<Dr_willis> weedar,  i can barely bringmyself to watch the  dreadfull things.. :) but its amuseing  with all the 'bad' science i hear spock spout off...
<favro> doesn't vlc stream?
<Dr_willis> masteredu,  mythtv can do upnp streaming also.. and vlc can (or its companion vls)
<masteredu> dr_willis i mean with subtitle etc.
<masteredu> and with webcam controll
<Dr_willis> webcam? thats a whole nother bottle of fish oil. :)
<masteredu> i mean i to  will send with webcam :P
<weedar> Dr_willis: TOS actually only consists of three seasons,so they might be offering the complete show
<Dr_willis> weedar,  ok. if  you say so ubernerd. :P
<masteredu> can anyone help
<Dr_willis> Live Long and Perspire!
<weedar> Dr_willis: Wikipedia. The end to all fun discussions,disagreements and arguments
<Dr_willis> weedar,  heh.. except those about the validity of wikipedia's facts...
<masteredu> ...
<weedar> masteredu: You want to stream from your machine/webcam?
<masteredu> jeah
<masteredu> video livestream
<Dr_willis> I dont do much with webcams. sorry
<Dr_willis> those things get you in trouble....... :)
<masteredu> ?why
<Dr_willis> I did have a 'goldfish' cam set up once pointing at my fishtank.. heh
<masteredu> i dont will send illigaly stuff :P
<masteredu> weedar can you help me?
<Dr_willis> I am amazed at how people want to use Instant Messaging/text chat to send videos/voice.. then turn around and use their phones to send text messages....
<weedar> masteredu: I was actually looking for something similar a while back, to use a webcam for surveillance. Unfortunately I didn't really find any mature software and I wound up using a windows-application :(
<masteredu> ...
<masteredu> i allready have try to emulate windows applications for that
<masteredu> all dont goes
<weedar> Dr_willis: Well, yeah :-) By the way, if you've seen so many eps lately, do you remember one where there was a woman who was a healer, she would absorb the wounds from her patients?
<masteredu> i think it will work when i use a flash program
<masteredu> in a webbrowser
<masteredu> but then the quality lose
<Dr_willis> weedar,  i rember that epp. but not seen it  in my watching.. im just up to seson2
<masteredu> does it give the Adobe Flash media Live Encoder to for linux?
<ktala> hi there, I have upgraded from kde 4.0 to kde 4.1 and I still have the row icon instead of the K icon
<ktala> do you know how can I change it?
<weedar> Dr_willis: Excellent, then I won't have to browse through season one for nothing,I just want to see that one ep
<masteredu> why you upgrade
<masteredu> 4 is big buged
<masteredu> and alpha
<Dr_willis> weedar,  i sortof skipped some . :) if i recognized them..  i found like 3 i had never seen befor.
<masteredu> can i emulate apple software?
<weedar> masteredu: In theory I think you can use ffmpeg to grab video from your webcam and create a video stream, I never got it working though - the documentation isn't really great and things frequently break in ffmpeg since it's constantly in development
<geek_> masteredu: with a full system emulator, yes
<weedar> at least it used to be like that, might be more stable and documented now
<masteredu> hm
<weedar> masteredu: VLC also has some streaming-function, you might want to look into it
<masteredu> anyone know a good flash stream broadcaster?
<masteredu> and how can i configure that the site think that my PC screen capture is a webcam???
<masteredu> how can i fake it?
<Dr_willis> Heh.. im not sure that any flash stream could be called good.. :P
<masteredu> but its easy and works on many os"s :P
<weedar> ffmpeg can convert videos to youtube-like flash files, but you can't perform live streaming, only create from a videofile. AFAIK
<masteredu> afaik-..-
<weedar> As Far As I Know :-)
<masteredu> bad word dont like it :P
<weedar> Why? :)
<ktala> masteredu: I upgraded because 4.1 is better than 4.0
<ktala> masteredu: less bugs
<Dr_willis> and 4.1.00000000000000001 will be even better!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ktala> Dr_willis: :-D
<masteredu> i only will use 4 when it is
<ktala> Dr_willis: sure...or not ;-)
<masteredu> 4.4 or 4.5
<Dr_willis> 4.90210  Kde 'hollywood' edition!
<ktala> masteredu: I wanted to check how it is and report bugs if I find themo
<weedar> On my previous laptop I installed KDE4 when it was beta, and ultimately I could upgrade to 4.1 - but there were plenty visual gitches, like the K-menu having an arrow-icon instead of the K
<masteredu> it is very bugy
<ktala> so you use KDE 3.5.9
<masteredu> lol look what i founded
<ktala> weedar: That's my "problem", but I have seen screenshots with the K instead the arrow icon
<masteredu> what a fucking good flash encoder streamer :P
<masteredu> http://www.onlinelib.de/demos/h264/1500kbit/
<masteredu> great quality or?
<masteredu> for a flash movie stream
<masteredu> hm?
<weedar> ktala: Wish I could help you, I didn't find a solution before I got a new laptop and performed a fresh install of Hardy with KDE4 and upgraded to KDE4.1 - Looks good now
<Dr_willis> itsd all jerky here masteredu  :) but i am downloading other stuff...
<masteredu> why no one programm on linux damn
<masteredu> :(
<masteredu> no flash streaming encoder live program -..-
<weedar> Doesn't live streaming usually use Java or some other technology? I can't think of a single site that offers live-streaming via a flash-solution
<masteredu> hm
<Dr_willis> Divx/xvid streams?
<masteredu> why adobe dont bring out software for linux?
<masteredu> Dr willis i will make livestream
<Dr_willis> I just want more shows to watch 'legally' on my computer. :)
<Dr_willis> all these companies/sites are doing so many annoying things.
<weedar> I'd love a site listing all the free/legal places you can see or download movies/shows..Like cbn.com or southparkstudios.com
<Dr_willis> There proberly is such sites.. but they get swamped/overshadowed by all the not-so-legal sites :) heh
<Dr_willis> That flash-got plugin has a list of a lot of sites.
<Dr_willis> Not sure on the legality of any of them.
<masteredu> is flash illegaly
<Dr_willis> I miss stage6.com :(
<masteredu> i to
<masteredu> my hentais and animes from there :(
<masteredu> :P
<kave> aloo
<masteredu> hello
<Dr_willis> it got so overloaded with the  movie-pirates.. i couldent get my... err.. ok.. so it may bnot of been legal.. :) other videos...
<kave_cilegon> r5ttr
<weedar> I didn't discover stage6.com until after it closed, or just before.. I have a feeling I missed out on something cool :-)
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<Dr_willis> It was getting pathic however.. other sites were posting 'links' to the warezed movies that were sort of being hidden/posted on stage6, you had to check the site every day/few hrs to grab a movie befor it got removed.
<Dr_willis>  the whole 'channels' of related videos idea got killed off by the huge warez influx.
<Dr_willis> Plus they made it a pain to download the videos with decent filenames. :)
<weedar> I'm surprised no other site has replaced it, that I know of anyway
<Dr_willis> I think any new company would be scared of all the legal issues that would happen.
<kreggz> hi, does anyone know how to change your login window to the kde4.1
<masteredu> no :P
<Dr_willis> kreggz,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Dr_willis> and select the one you wish to use
<kreggz> cool
<kreggz> thanks
<masteredu> no problem :P
<masteredu> (xD)
<geek_> Dr_willis: thats what torrents are for ;p
<Dr_willis> geek_,  yep.. but even they get annoying :)
<Dr_willis> geek_,  the wife loved watching videos all night long at stage6
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i see that i have /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager
<MetaMorfoziS> the qustion is how can i edit /etc/dbus-1 like /etc/rc stuffs
<MetaMorfoziS> with sysv-rc-conf
<MetaMorfoziS> so if i want to disable it how can i do it in nice way
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Dr_willis> Hmmmmm
<Dr_willis> sysv is not the same as that event.d stuff  im thinking...
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah
<Dr_willis> even tho they are simillary named. (i could be wrong)
<MetaMorfoziS> that's why i ask
<javier__> hola
<Dr_willis> Ive never messed with any of the dbus stuff. or event stuff so cant tell you more
<javier__> hello hola bonjour alo guten berg
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<acer_> how to detect nokia 6235 as modem
<favro> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sert> yo ppl
<chuxxsss> anyone set up enlightenment
<ActionParsnip> no sorry
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip how u doing
<KenBW2> can anyone give me the reasons they prefer kubuntu over ubuntu?
<flaccid> !ot | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gleyve> Whats a goodsoftware for downloading youtube like videos?
<KenBW2> indeed
<flaccid> gleyve: http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/ and http://www.vixy.net/
<favro> there is youtube-dl.py
<flaccid> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<WDC> Hey Hey
<WDC> How would I go about upgrading my Kubuntu from 6.06 to 8.04?
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<WDC> thanks
<WDC> How do I do this? enable the "dapper-updates" repository
<DarkWizzard> did anybody use openssl with the command line ?
<DarkWizzard> I have a problem
<gleyve> favro: how to use youtube-dl ? can you give an example? the command line?
<favro> gleyve: sure one min
<favro> gleyve: youtube-dl.py -o osxa.flv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEm61-e7IH8 - that will d/load the file to the dir your in when you type the command
<waylandbill> gleyve: yes. since is a python script, then you run it with python on the command line.
<gleyve> favro: thankyou..it works
<favro> :)
<gleyve> the download is fast :)
<favro> I think it will use your max rate
<richie_> Buenas
<favro> nochas
<WDC|Away> Hola?
<richie24> necesito ayuda para instalar gambas 2
<WDC|Away> Yo no ayudo.
<gleyve> My ubuntu is not playing audio either videos..I'll restart and I think this could fix it
<richie24> como no m e funcionan los repositorios
<gleyve> richie24: What's gambas 2?
<favro> !gambas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas
<richie24> gambas es una aplicacion para desarrollo de programas en linux usando el lenguaje basic
<WDC|Away> en espanol gleyve
<richie24> !gambas
<favro> a basic programming language gleyve
<WDC|Away> I've never heard of it. hmm
<favro> !find gambas
<ubottu> Found: gambas2, gambas2-dev, gambas2-doc, gambas2-gb-chart, gambas2-gb-compress (and 42 others)
<richie24> los repositorios no me funcionan por eso me estoy bajando sourceforge gambas 2 .tar.bz2
<favro> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in hardy
<favro> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 76 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<richie24> bueno como soy novato quisiera saber como me instalo este paquete en mi ubuntu
<waylandbill> I love the acronym it makes... Gambas Almost Means BASic. :-)
<favro> hehe
<favro> richie24: universe repository
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<richie24> no me funcionan los repositorios estoy detras de un proxy isa server
<waylandbill> I almost remember using visual basic.
<favro> I use rapidq basic now
<favro> !es | richie24
<ubottu> richie24: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<richie24> gracias
<WDC> Adios richie. Hasta luego
<waylandbill> I moved to python and love it.
<WDC> waylandbill: Python FTW
<WDC> Also, how do I change the resolution in Kubuntu.
<abby87> WDC: which version of KDE u using?
<WDC> Old
<abby87> ooh no idea sorry...4.1 here
<WDC> The once in 6.06
<WDC> one*
<MilitantPotato> WDC run kcontrol
<waylandbill> WDC: kcontrol can change the display settings. It can't make it go higher than X is configured for.
<WDC> got it thanks
<MilitantPotato> I can't check Important security updates in adept, i've rebuilt my sources.lst but it still unchecks inself, any idea what's up?
<WDC> Now, how do I update to 8.04? I reasd about it but can't figure it out.
<abby87> WDC: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<abby87> MilitantPotato: sudo apt-get update
<waylandbill> WDC: the short answer is to do a dist-upgrade, but you want to research if there are any issues so you don't break the system.
<WDC> http://pastebin.ca/1174420
<MilitantPotato> WDC, open Adept click Fetch Updates, there should be an update distro button at the top
<waylandbill> WDC: especially important is to check the ability to jump from dapper to hardy directly.
<WDC> nevermind
<WDC> I had Adept open. Sorry
<abby87> WDC: pgrep apt
<abby87> WDC: pgrep dpkg
<WDC> It's workin' now
<abby87> any1 uses dyndns here?
<WDC> abby87: I used to, but haven't gotten around to it on my new computers
<abby87> WDC:my hostname doesnt change to the dyndns one
<WDC> But does DynDNS work like it is supposed to?
<abby87> nopes
<WDC> Oh. well then. That's odd
<abby87> WDC: my wifi router has support for dyndns built in still my hostname is the one i used while setup
<WDC> Please note, that I am a lifetime Windows user, just coming to Linux so, i am a noob
<MilitantPotato> WDC, enjoy :)
<WDC> So, the settings were saved in the router but it STILL doesn't work?
<abby87> WDC: there is nothing as a noob....ppl r just more windows friendly
<WDC> MilitantPotato: I'm running VMWare only for linux right now, and honestly have BARELY used Windows in the last week
<abby87> WDC: yes settings r saved
<abby87> still don't work
<WDC> abby87: Well that is quite odd
<WDC> abby87: Maybe call the technical support (shudder)
<gleyve> anybobdy knows about ie4linux at ubuntu 8.04? is it working ok?
<WDC> ie as in Internet Epxlorer?
<abby87> WDC: yes i shd
<abby87> gleyve: u have wine?? plz check their website
<WDC> abby87: I hate giving that solution. :(
<abby87> WDC: no its fine
<WDC> brb
<gleyve> abby87: yes i do have wine. I'll try it. But a guy tahta works with me tolde taht it doesn't work with 8.04
<waylandbill> lol. ie4linux site says not to use ie to navigate.
<draik> Hello all
<gleyve> waylandbill: Unfortunally some websites only works with ie4linux. ensglishtown for example.
<MilitantPotato> WDC, check WUBI out
<WDC> back
<WDC> WUBI eh?
<MilitantPotato> WDC: lets you install Ubuntu like a windows application, you won't see the performance hit of using a VM session
<MilitantPotato> and you can just uninstall it via add/remove programs in windows.
<WDC> Performance hit? What are you talking about?
<MilitantPotato> You're running linux while on windows in a VM session right?
<waylandbill> wubi just uses a flat file file system located on the windows partition doesn't it?
<MilitantPotato> waylandbill: yes
<WDC> (K)Ubuntu is fine in VMWare
<WDC> So long as you install VMWare Tools
<WDC> No VMWare-Tools, bad exp
<waylandbill> WDC: it is slower than dual-booting into linux itself even with the vmware tools.
<WDC> waylandbill: I guess. I am scared to death of dual booting. I messed up a computer pretty bad that way
<draik> I've not used vmware for quite some time. I use virtualbox now. The only thing I've missed has been USB support.
<MilitantPotato> WDC, try Wubi, it won't modify your partitions, or nerf windows in any way
<WDC> How does the "harddrive" as Ubuntu sees it work in WUBI?
<draik> WDC: I dual boot. Yeah, I've made a few issues at first, but I never harmed the HDD or WinXP partition.
<MilitantPotato> WDC: It creates a file, and treats that file like a partition,
<WDC> Just like VMWare
<MilitantPotato> Mounts it sort of like an ISO
<waylandbill> WDC: it is a virtual device contained in a flat file.
<WDC> hmmm. I will check that out.
<WDC> Takes FOREVER to update Kubuntu
<abby87> eternity
<MilitantPotato> WDC: It's very useful, I've gotten a few people to try linux using it, the great thing is, it gives you access to your hardware directly instead of a VM session
<WDC> hmm
<WDC> I'm going to check that out.
<abby87> wubi is a massive innovation
<abby87> and so is kde4
<WDC> Also, parelling Kubutu is Ubuntu recently upgraded
<WDC> Oh I love KDE
<acke> how do i share the default session remote (ie :0)?
<abby87> well i guess kde 4 is turning out to be mac killer
<WDC> How do yo ulike OpenSuSe?
<waylandbill> that's useful (having the os access hardware directly) if you want access to 3d acceleration.
<MilitantPotato> My wife likes it
<WDC> I just downloaded the image and am about to check it out
<abby87> opensuse11 i've heard of it...got it but didt install it..love fedora and kubuntu
<masteredu> SUse is with windows working
<masteredu> Novel>windows
<abby87> howz the suse
<abby87> ?
<MilitantPotato> I'm not sure I like the packages they have, not as many as in the ubuntu repos it seems, but it's easy to use
<masteredu> novell and windows work togehter
<WDC> Eww Fedora. I had way bad exp with that. Wouldn't run smoothly, even as a Live CD
<MilitantPotato> Suse 11 is pretty slick
<masteredu> and novell are the makers from suse
<abby87> WDC: no i'm using it fedora really rocks
<abby87> WDC: atleas fedora 9
<masteredu> suse look at windows and will be like windows
<WDC> Oh I had 8
<masteredu> how you find Fedora comunity?
<masteredu> i find the logo pretty cool
<abby87> WDC: fedora 9 has kde4 ...latest gnome version...and u know it is more stable
<abby87> i'm a fedora ambassador
<waylandbill> acke: do you mean remotely access as in Krfb/Krdc or do you mean enable remote login via kdm?
<abby87> the community is really good
<WDC> KDE and GNOME?
<masteredu> hm
<abby87> WDC: fed has both
<WDC> abby87: Fedora 9 is pretty good I gues
<masteredu> in what things is fedora bether as other distris
<abby87> masteredu: no doubt
<abby87> i
<abby87> i'm using fedora and kubuntu
<masteredu> abby , what you mean?
<abby87> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<masteredu> hm
<abby87> packaging us not as good as debian guys but stability is the core concern of fedora
<waylandbill> I wouldn't want to see ubottu have a list of all other distros in existance. :-D
<masteredu> i find the adept manager in kubuntu very very bad !
<masteredu> o.0
<masteredu> dont like it
<masteredu> ubottu?=
<waylandbill> I prefer apt-get or aptitude via the command line. I haven't used adept in a long time.
<abby87> masteredu: adept is a misfit in kde4.1 kubuntu
<siegie> abby87: "but stability is the core concern of fedora" euhm they are the testing platform of red hat
<abby87> they should have a plasma based package manager
<waylandbill> !ubottu | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<abby87> bots i hate em
<masteredu> ubuntu dont have a so bad package manager
<masteredu> like adept
<abby87> but u know wat..in next 10 years ppl wont even look at the os
<masteredu> why kubuntu use adept
<masteredu> damn
<abby87> web 2.0 and cloud computing
<WDC> Oh god OpenSuse is pretty
<abby87> who cares whether its linux or windows ...everything is in the browser
<MilitantPotato> I use synaptic on kubuntu :(
<masteredu> i dont like the browser
<abby87> MilitantPotato: howz it?
<masteredu> i only like the flash of it
<masteredu> all other things i hate
<masteredu> i hate chatting etc.
<MilitantPotato> abby87: I love it, it's quicker and easier to use IMO
<abby87> masteredu: tell me who uses thunderbird these days?
<masteredu> in browser and its dont stable
<WDC> MilitantPotato: hmm
<masteredu> abby i don
<waylandbill> masteredu: it uses adept to reduce the depedency of gtk libraries. One reason is to get the system on a CD rather than a DVD.
<WDC> But DVD hold SO MUCH more
<masteredu> but its wrong
<WDC> Wow SUSE is tiny. 700MB
<abby87> dual layer dvds ftw
<masteredu> in the 10 years dont use all webbrowser
<masteredu> people sayed 1960 we can fly in 40 jears can we fly? NO!!!
<MilitantPotato> WDC: The DVD contains more programs, Ubuntu/Kubuntu also has a DVD/CD choice
<WDC> I know
<masteredu> jeah
<waylandbill> WDC: but bandwidth is expensive. To distribute the base on a CD rather than a DVD saves alot. Other things could be added via apt later based on individual needs.
<WDC> masteredu: In your 10 years. lol I'm 13 years old
<masteredu> wdc i am to 13
<Legendario> hi, whats the difference between the kubuntu 8.04 and the 8.04 KDE Remix?
<WDC> masteredu: :O
<WDC> masteredu: Are you srs?
<waylandbill> Legendario: KDE 4 rather than KDE 3. Note that KDE 4 is not complete yet.
<masteredu> legendario the difference is that the normal kubuntu 8.04 have a stable KDE and the kde remix have the very unstable kde 4
<masteredu> wdc what you mean with srs?
<WDC> serious
<masteredu> legendario use the normal kde
<masteredu> it is bether for you
<Legendario> ok, thanks. i thought kde 4 was ready
<masteredu> no it isnt ready xD
<masteredu> by me all lags
<masteredu> the window switching etc.
<WDC> Why did SuSe by default turn of networking. That was odd.
<masteredu> and  i have 1,5 gb ram and 2,9 ghz cpu ;)
<WDC> I have 3GB of ram, and a 2.4 Core 2 Duo
<masteredu> my pc is 2005 old
<WDC> With linux it doesn't matter
<WDC> This is a laptop, with Win Vista Home Pre
<masteredu> loll
<masteredu> vista buh
<WDC> works fine for me. Honestly
<masteredu> but
<masteredu> you dont can configure many
<masteredu> and you become all time security questions and it will ask and ask and ask you alltime
<WDC> true, but I was to lazy to install XP, and to scared to install linux
<masteredu> i dont play allot ,only wow and this runs good on wine , so i use linux
<WDC> I'm not sure what I like better. Konversation or irssi
<masteredu> hm
<masteredu> konversation is the standard
<WDC> I like irssi's technical look, but Kon's layout
<masteredu> use kopete :D :P
<WDC> hmmm
 * WDC looks up kopete
<masteredu> then you have all
<masteredu> icq msn jabber etc.
<waylandbill> I can honestly say that I have no experience with vista. been running linux for better part of a decade and have no desire to go back.
<geek_> masteredu: pfft. standalone IRC clients are somehow better ;p
<WDC> I think mIRC blows them all away
<WDC> kthxbai
<masteredu> use konversation it is stable (by me) :P
<WDC> Oh. Kopete is like Digsby for WIn
<mike__> hi
<WDC> or Pidgin
<masteredu> wdc when you like windows and linux use
<masteredu> XPLINUX OS xD
<WDC> lol
<masteredu> (or something)
<masteredu> it is a linux based on windows
<WDC> masteredu: That seems just to odd.
<WDC> masteredu: to out of place
<waylandbill> mirc? hmm.. I recall when alot of software was shareware licensed.
<WDC> I also like irssi's tab functionality better
<WDC> waylandbill: I recall when Bittorrent was free!
<masteredu> hm
<masteredu> this is funny
<masteredu> with wget i download with 300 kb/s with firefox 700 kb/s at the same server
<WDC> LOL
<WDC> LOL
<lunch> my computer fan is really loud, is there something i can do to fix it? it becomes extremely loud after 15 minutes , and i am not even using lots of applications
<WDC> Firefox FTW
<lunch> ftw=?
<WDC> For the win
<concernedcitizen> hmmpft. mozilla-qt doesn't work for me
<concernedcitizen> :(
<WDC> lunch: What processor?
<lunch> WDC, celeron 775 pins
<WDC> Who built the machine? (Dell, HP, etc)
<lunch> WDC, i think, there's a built-in thermo, and it increases spinning rate
<waylandbill> masteredu: are you sure one isn't calculated in kb and the other kB?
<lunch> WDC, i built it
<WDC> lunch: Good job. Just buy a new fan. Your is just noisy
<masteredu> waylandbill i mean the kb/s the killobity per second
<WDC> lunch: Let me get you a link. Also, Celerons run hot, from my expierience
<masteredu> firefox works bether for me
<waylandbill> masteredu: some tell kilobits and some kilobytes.
<lunch> WDC, that fan came with my celeron cpu when i first buy it. it says recommand using this fan
<masteredu> waylandbill i mean the XXX and not the XXXX
<masteredu> :P
<teiwaz> greetings, could anyone help me figure out why my cifs setup just randomly stopped working?
<WDC> lunch: That's your problem. Stock fan
<lunch> WDC, it was not like that until i remove 512 mb ram from computer =)
<WDC> Why'd ya do that?
<WDC> lol
<favfro> lunch: is there a wire hitting the fan?
<lunch> i needed ram on my other pc
<masteredu> who like appel
<masteredu> apple :P
<WDC> masteredu: NO
<lunch> favfro, no wires hitting fan
<favfro> k
<WDC> lunch: Probably an old fan check this out
<lunch> masteredu, i no can afford apple
<WDC> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125
<acke> waylandbill:  remote login via kdm
<lunch> WDC, ok.  even a year ago, the fan was louder than ordinary fans. but in the last couple months , it became more loud
<waylandbill> masteredu: I don't know what you mean by XXX & XXXX. better style of porn?
<WDC> I had a fan do that
<lunch> much much loud, i no can handle
<aanderse> so what's the kde app to connect to the internet? i just switched to kde4 but i'm still using gtk version (wicd)
<WDC> Buy a new one!
<masteredu> wayland bill -..- you know what i mean
<WDC> waylandbill: rofl
<lunch> yes, i am looking at your link
<lunch> WDC, cooling freezer?
<WDC> lunch: It's the makr a nd model
<WDC> make and model*
<siegie> aanderse: knetworkmanager but its not ported to kde4
<lunch> what in the world, this runs on freon?
<concernedcitizen> is there anyway to make kubuntu auto unmount any usb harddisk/thumbdrive when disconnected?
<lunch> ok
<aanderse> >_<
<WDC> Okay, screw Microsoft Outook 2007. Evolution time
<concernedcitizen> I now have a ton of disk-*/ in /media/
<geek_> ewww
<waylandbill> acke: have you enabled DMCP? that's the first step
<geek_> WDC: last i tried evolution it was quite bad
<lunch> WDC, i am using outlook 2007 and thunderbird. evolution better?
<masteredu> can anyone help me with private chat pimp my kde right klick menü thatis on the desktop xD?
<WDC> geek_: Last I tried Evo it was awesome
<geek_> lunch: IMO thunderbird is better than evolution, other than that its got no built in calendering
<WDC> lunch: Do you use the calendar in Outlook?
<lunch> WDC, it looks like a reactor, with tubes, i think it runs on freons
<lunch> WDC, no, i hate calendar. i am using it only because my customer uses it
<WDC> lunch: You'll have a cold processor!
<WDC> Evo is better
<WDC> IMO
<masteredu> how can i change and make options in my kde right klick menu ???
<lunch> geek_, i never tried evolution, thunderbird have everything i need. so i don't find a need to change/try.
<masteredu> how can i change and make options in my kde right klick menu ???
<WDC> I'm going to try Kontact
<waylandbill> concernedcitizen: usually kde does remove the /media/ entries on device removal. Did you "safely remove" the device in question?
<lunch> i was using "windows mail", but the bugga no support imap with filter rules, must use pop3 in order to run filter rules.  so i quit 'windows mail'
<aanderse> ok one more question... is there a kde app that is anything like the gnome app "cheese" (takes pictures/video from your webcam)
<WDC> lunch: Windows Mail = HORRIBLE
<WDC> Outlook is MUCH better
<masteredu> outlook is shit
<concernedcitizen> waylandbill, no I just plugged it out
<WDC> language!
<WDC> Which is better Kontact or Thunder?
<WDC> for e-mail use
<lunch> WDC, i thought the new vista/server 2008 will have better default mail client. i mean, it's so essential to an os.
<WDC> lunch: Windows is not so good with the default software
<usersam> hi I would like to remove all the packages that were installed when I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<waylandbill> concernedcitizen: see if unmounting it first helps. Files may still be in use when you are removing it (and should data be cached you'd be risking corruption)
<lunch> WDC, all the things i don't need in outlook , so bloated.
<usersam> where can I get a list of these please
<usersam> I have looked here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<lunch> WDC, i been using mspaint for so long, i think i am a pro. hahah
<lunch> and notepad
<WDC> Okay i g2g
<usersam> but things like kopete do not appear in the depends list...
<WDC> Photoshop = much better. Pirate FTW
<WDC> Bye all/
<waylandbill> usersam: removing kubuntu-kde4-desktop didn't remove the auto installed packages? you can look at the log files for apt/dpkg to see what packages were installed.
<lunch> WDC|Away, photoshop will not run well on my machine. i need to upgrade service pack. but there's no service pack for w2k8
<usersam> waylandbill, no it did not. Where are the apt log files found please?
<concernedcitizen> waylandbill: unmounting gives me a "its not in /mstab" error
<acke> waylandbill: yes now I enabled it in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc. and restarted kdm, thats it?
<waylandbill> in /var/log
<lunch> WDC|Away, i install adobe cs3 flash, but flash can't launch
<usersam> waylandbill, the term.log file in /apt is empty
<acke> waylandbill: btw did i think correct now? i meant to x forward the x session :0 so that i can share the default desktop from the monitor to a vnc client.
<waylandbill> acke: if all you want is to share the desktop via vnc, you could use a vnc server run as the user to forward. forwarding vnc via dmcp is quite tricky. I'd recommend google for that. It's not a one or two step process.
<waylandbill> usersam: you need to have root privs to view the term.log
<usersam> i think the logs are in dpkg
<concernedcitizen> :( waylandbill
<waylandbill> usersam: did you install that package by dpkg directly?
<acke> waylandbill: okay thanks, in ubuntu all you have to do is enable port forward i think, and you have the shared desktop.. but maybe its trickier in kubuntu?
<usersam> no using apt. I am getting useful info from the dpgk log
<teiwaz> can anyone help me figure out why my cifs setup randomly failed after 6 months, or help me figure out how to mount in fstab with samba without the credentials being plaintext?
<usersam> dpkg
<waylandbill> acke: I don't know what apps and what configuration ubuntu uses for that, so I'm not sure.
<abby87> any good backup tool for kde?
<waylandbill> teiwaz: you can specify a credentials file in the fstab that is owned by root and can only be viewed by root to hold the name and password.
<waylandbill> abby87: keep is okay.
<teiwaz> and samba will take that?
<teiwaz> I was using cifs to do just that
<teiwaz> but it randomly died
<teiwaz> and no one seems to be able to help me with why
<abby87> teiwaz: #samba
<usersam> Is anyone aware of a list of applications in kubuntu?
<teiwaz> so //192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup samba uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,noperm,user,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0
<jhutchins> usersam: It's huge, do you want available apps?  Installed?
<draik> I have been having issues with firefox for a week now. It will load in about 3 minutes and freezes at the change of the URL in the address bar. Anyone else having similar issues?
<teiwaz> where the credentials file is /etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 ?
<jhutchins> draik: Not here.  Which version, what processor, ram, desktop?
<pentarex> can u help me with mounting sda5 pls someone
<waylandbill> teiwaz: that looks correct.
<jhutchins> pentarex: What do you need beyond sudo mount /dev/sda5?
<pentarex> jhutchins: i am new to kubuntu and eveb linux
<pentarex> jhutchins: i am new to kubuntu and even linux
<pentarex> i will try
<concernedcitizen> Kndiswrapper woo
<jhutchins> pentarex: man mount will give you more info on what you're doing, and I'm sure there's a gui tool in whatever desktop you're running.
<waylandbill> I actually took out firefox 3 and put in firefox 2. It was causing tons of hard drive activity for some odd reason.
<usersam> jhutchins, I want to get rid of everything that was installed when I installed kubuntu-kde4-deskto
<draik> jhutchins: version: 3.0.1 Processor: p4 3.2 GHz, RAM: 3g, desktop
<jhutchins> usersam: You want to fall back to kde 3.5?
<pentarex> jhutchins: it says is mounted on home but when i try to create folder its says is forbidden
<jhutchins> draik: gnome or kde?
<draik> jhutchins: kde
<usersam> jhutchins, I want to fall back to gnome :)
<jhutchins> pentarex: You've probably mounted it as read-only, or as root.
<waylandbill> pentarex: mounted with wrong permissions
<pentarex> jhutchins: dunno
<pentarex> jhutchins: how to fix it
<jhutchins> Hmm...
<jhutchins> 1mount | pentarex
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys! anybody?
<jhutchins> !mount | pentarex
<ubottu> pentarex: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<waylandbill> pentarex: if you unmount it and use 'storage media' in Dolphin/Konqueror, it will mount with correct permissions for a regular user.
<jhutchins> draik: Shouldn't be doing that bad then, it's actually a bit faster than 2.0 was.  I would probably consider checking your hard disk.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i'd like to equilize my audio better, ivegot 5 speakers and a sub-woofer and the sub its too loud. theres no way im able to put its volume down with kmixer. du no any good equilizing program that fits with my prob? thank u
<pentarex> waylandbill: i will try w8 a sec
<usersam> jhutchins, any ideas?
<MilitantPotato> strawbeRRy_fieLd: open a terminal, run 'alsamixer'
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> MilitantPotato: yes then?
<MilitantPotato> strawbeRRy_fieLd: might help, not too sure, it's worked for me when kmixer hasn't
<MilitantPotato> strawbeRRy_fieLd: see if it has a slider that changes the volume of your sub
<pentarex> waylandbill: one stupid question : where is system settings its not in start menu wich i call it that K down left
<waylandbill> strawbeRRy_fieLd: does the sound card support multiple volume levels?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> kewl thank u
<MilitantPotato> strawbeRRy_fieLd: might be named something weird, or incorrect though.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ill do it in a sec
<draik> jhutchins: That's the strange part. It only happens to ff3.0.1  I have been using Opera, but I'm not too happy with it. Everything else seems to be running smoothly with the exception of ff3.0.1.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> MilitantPotato: i only see the same sliders that i see with kmixer
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ivegot a realtek, is there any incompatibility with it?
<jhutchins> draik: It's possible you have a corrupted installation, or possibly that some old plugins or configuration from 2.0 are causing problems.
<waylandbill> strawbeRRy_fieLd: if you are using a recent kubuntu, system settings is just above "run command" ... you could run Dolphin and click Storage Media.
<pentarex> waylandbill: i saw it
<draik> jhutchins: I've done reinstalls, user deletions, etc. I've gone ff3.0.1 by itself without any other plugins and still has the same issue.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> waylandbill: sorry what do i need that for?
<jhutchins> draik: Odd.  I guess you could file a bugreport.
<jhutchins> !puregnome usersam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhutchins> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<waylandbill> strawbeRRy_fieLd: sorry. I meant that for pentarex.
<draik> jhutchins: Where would I file it?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright
<jhutchins> !bugs | draik
<ubottu> draik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jhutchins>  If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<usersam> jhutchins, thanks but i _want_ gnome. I want to get rid of KDE
<jhutchins> Right, I was just checking the bot, puregnome keyword only works in the #ubuntu channel, output is above.
<waylandbill> so much useful info in the bots... now if we could remember the keywords. ;-)
<usersam> great thanks
<usersam> this is a lesson in why to use aptitude...
<romunov> where do i turn of ctrl+2 (to desktop)?
<romunov> ah, found it
<Ash-Fox> Is there a way to add LSB compliant RPM repositories to Kubuntu?
<draik> jhutchins: I have submitted the bug report. Side note: It is very easy to submit a bug report. Kudos to the person/group that put that together.
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: Like what?
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, a RPM repository simply.
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: It would require that the repository supported apt, or you'd have to use rpm.
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, this is making things difficult :/
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: What repository?  What programs are you looking for?
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, this is my own custom repository, where I have LSB compliant packages. The packages work fine under alien etc. under Ubuntu. I don't want to make .deb packages of the same software and stick it on the repository because of space limitations. Considering the binaries are compatible cross distribution.. It's also a bit annoying
<draik> strawbeRRy_fieLd: I have not had much luck with fixing the firefox3 issue. Here is the link to the bug...    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/258587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258587 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0.1 initiating delay" [Undecided,New]
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi draik
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how's it going?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i'll add a comment right away
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, I'm also not keen on the idea of creating a .deb package that is essentially just a script that downloads the RPMs and installs them. I was hoping there was some kind of native support in apt somewhere to support RPM based repositories.
<jhutchins> No.
<jhutchins> They're two different systems.
<jhutchins> apt doesn't support all the features of rpm anyway.
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, that might be the case but amusingly enough.. There is deb repository support in SuSE thanks to a package.
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, I know these RPMs work fine under Ubuntu already :)
<jhutchins> suse's an abomination.
<Ash-Fox> Seems I'll have to stick to using a script in .deb package then for the RPMs, shame.
<jhutchins> They want to feed off of everybody.  They have to, they don't really have a community, just the paid developers, so they have to leech off of other distros.
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: Since that works better than trying to adapt deb packages to an rpm system, yeah.
 * Ash-Fox imagines jhutchins in some kind of NORAD setup monitoring the Internet and then suddenly at one point flailing his arms, "They be stealing our .debs!"
<usersam> hi is there a way to install a minimal kde system without all the applications?
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: Nah, I'm a rpm guy from way back.
<jhutchins> Ash-Fox: What do you package?
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, in the past, questionable software, software that wasn't in universe and my own software :)
<jhutchins> usersam: kde-desktop is the package that pulls _all_ of the desktop, you could try just installing kde and whatever it pulls in.
<Ash-Fox> Right now, it's a game I'm working on.
<Ash-Fox> usersam, I believe installed kde-base is enough
<Ash-Fox> *installing
<Ash-Fox> Err, kdebase, no hyphon :)
<usersam> Ash-Fox, thanks
<Ash-Fox> usersam, that will install a window manager, taskbar, control center, a text editor, file manager, web browser, X terminal emulator
<Ash-Fox> And a few other kde specific things that those depend on.
<Ash-Fox> jhutchins, I guess it's kind of ironic that I actually do the rpm packaging and most of my testing on a ubuntu system
<ForgeAus> trying an andLinux dist-upgrade!
<ForgeAus> it'll probably find a way to break andLinux by doing this :) hmm no wait didn't work
<ForgeAus> no *-desktop metapackage
<drmarwat_> hello
<ForgeAus> hey
<drmarwat_> i added kde 4.1 repo to synaptic but on reload i get an error
<ForgeAus> what kind of error?
<drmarwat_> The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ttp could not be found.
<drmarwat_> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ttp could not be found.
<drmarwat_> what does it mean?
<ForgeAus> uh... ooohhh kay... I have no idea
<drmarwat_> may be somebody does
<drmarwat_> i will wait
<drmarwat_> have you tried kde 4.1?
<ForgeAus> no kde4 yes 4.1 no
<bogdan> #ubuntu-pl
<Githzerai> drmarwat_: Your error has nothing to do with 4.1, simply because your error log doesn't point to anything related to 4.1 or it's ppa repo.  /usr/lib/apt/methods/ttp is a part of apt package, i would try first with reinstalling apt.
<drmarwat_> thanks, i can try that
<pteague> does amarok by default in kubuntu use xine?
<house> hi
<usersam> Hi i am a gnome user.installed kdebase and compiled kdenlive (a KDE app) It worked fine but I have a GTK looking application. Which part of KDE would deal with rendering the interface? This is how it looks http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gtkkdenlivebm7.jpg    This is how it _should_ look http://www.kdenlive.org/images/26-06-08.png
<house_> uh
<house_> theres alot of ppl but there not talking
<usersam> hi house
<house_> hi
<ForgeAus> usersam in kcontrol you can set the gtk theme
<ForgeAus> (qtcurve is one that GTK and KDE can share)
<bayram> selam ubuntuda masaustundeki simgeleri nasıl komple kuculturuz
<Ash-Fox> usersam, are you sure it uses the same QT version as KDE?
<Ash-Fox> usersam, actually, if it was a KDE application, it would use the current KDE installation you're using for everything o.O
<Ash-Fox> So... It shouldn't have that problem to begin with.
<usersam> Ash-Fox, I am a Gnome user using metacity etc
<usersam> Not sure if that is clear
<usersam> I have compiled this app and it has a gtk look
<usersam> i am wondering what kde package to install to enable me to re-compile the app with a qt look?
<MasterShrek> running 8.04.1, installed kdmtheme, but i dont know where to change the theme, anyone know?
<corigo> anyone know a good image viewer with slide show?
<Ash-Fox> usersam, it's using the style every other qt application is using on the system
<Ash-Fox> usersam, perhaps you want to install some other qt themes and use something like kcontrol to choose a better one?
 * Ash-Fox afks for food
<usersam> Ash-Fox, other Qt applications use the usual theme
<ForgeAus> I don't know where in Ubuntu you set the style for QT apps
<MasterShrek> ah, i think i know how to get it, anyone know how to open the old style kde control center, instead of the new one?
<MasterShrek> (not running kde4, but the control panel was different a few versions ago)
<ForgeAus> you mean kicker?
<ForgeAus> wait or system-settings?
<doop> i'm trying to download kubuntu 8.04 but i see 2 of them. 8.04 and 8.04.1
<doop> what is the difference
<usersam> Perhaps this makes what i am saying clearer http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=examplevz7.jpg at the back you see kdenlive the KDE app which I compiled. To the front you see 2 other KDE apps...
<ForgeAus> the .1 one is probably kubuntu remix
<ForgeAus> which means it has kde4.1 instead of kde3.5.9
<doop> when i cliked on hardy heron it took me to 8.04.1 and that would be odd if it were the remix since kde4 is community supported
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<BlueAidan> for some reason, ark doesn't have support for zip files.
<BlueAidan> if I open the Open File dialog, and have it on the All Supported Types, it doesn't show zip files (and zip files aren't in the drop-down)
<doop> anyone had trouble with wireless on 8.04?
<usersam> for reference the solution to my problem was apt-get install gtk-qt-engine-kde
<mefisto_> BlueAidan: try installing the kde3 version
<Cannoli> hi there
<Cannoli> im having some issues installing kubuntu
<Cannoli> can someone help me pelase
<Cannoli> please*
<mefisto_> Cannoli: be more specific and someone might be able to help
<Cannoli> oh srry
<Cannoli> the rror im getting on live cd boot up is
<Cannoli> Error when installing :
<Cannoli> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<mefisto_> so the livecd doesn't boot?
<Cannoli> i tried some stuff i found on google but all that happens is it ends up with a blinking underscore
<Cannoli> nope
<Cannoli> it booted fine on other pcs and i tried vcarious cds that i got from the website but on this pc i get this error
<mefisto_> Cannoli: did you try the help info on the cd (by pressing F1, F2, etc)?
<Cannoli> no
<Cannoli> but i know the problem, i just dont know wht to do with it
<Cannoli> its my sata drive
<Cannoli> it gave me trouble with xp install too
<draik> This may or may not be related, but now my Thunderbird is having loading and non-responsive issues just like firefox.
<mefisto_> why do you think it's your hard drive? the livecd should boot even without a hdd installed
<Cannoli> cause thts the only thing different between this pcs and all the other pcs i have
<Cannoli> this one has sata drive the others have ide
<WDC> Hey hey
<mefisto_> Cannoli: what about video cards?
<Cannoli> nvidia
<Cannoli> on both
<mefisto_> Cannoli: same nvidia cards?
<Cannoli> no
<Cannoli> thts diff too
<gleyve> I'm tired of my nm-applet asking for password to Keyring
<mefisto_> Cannoli: it sounds like X is not loading properly and therefore doesn't bring you to the kubuntu desktop. I would look at the help info on the cd before boot and try different boot options related to video
<WDC> Hey Kubuntu is giving me issues starting up. It goes to the Kubuntu screen and the bar is at 100% but it hangs.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, hit ctrl + alt + f8 and check the messages
<WDC> kk thanks
<rasmus> Some body hwo can help me with a problem with firestarter (fire wall)
<WDC> Okay it says dlemcoe(myusername) login:
<Ash-Fox> WDC, no other messages?
<gleyve> I'm tired of my nm-applet asking for password to Keyring
<WDC> Ash-Fox: no
<Ash-Fox> WDC, what about ctrl + alt + f1 ?
<WDC> hold
<WDC> Starts again at login
<Ash-Fox> WDC, if still nothing, login, then do 'sudo less /var/log/syslog'
<Ash-Fox> Then scroll to the end by hitting 'end' and check the messages there.
<rasmus> Since i've upgraded to Hardy Firestarter is no longer autostarting.
<WDC> hm. Doesn't let me log on
<WDC> Ash-Fox: Nevermind I got it
<WDC> Ash-Fox: How can I get into the Kubuntu GUI? It's just CLI right now
<Ash-Fox> WDC, it's best to diagnose the problem before anything else.
<WDC> Well, it said a lot of things
<WDC> Let me get a screenshot (VMWare)
<mefisto_> rasmus: how was it autostarting before? What did you do to autostart it?
<rasmus> Mefisto, after installing it it keept on autostart when i restarted the computer. Since for example amarok behaves in the same way i thought it was natural
<WDC> Ash-Fox: http://i35.tinypic.com/2r4ihjq.jpg
<draik> How do I use my multimedia keyboard with 8.04? I had it all working with 7.10 and prior, but I have a crash report when I press the Media button (used to launch Amarok). Rew, FF, Play/Pause and Stop buttons work.
<rasmus> actually my experience is that almost every program is autostarting as default
<mefisto_> rasmus: kde3 or kde4?
<Ash-Fox> WDC, I'm pretty sure you didn't scroll to the end like I told you.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, anyhow.. I can't see anything there.
<rasmus> kde 3
<Ash-Fox> WDC, you could type 'startx' to start a itnerface.
<WDC> Ash-Fox: It says fatl error, connection lost by peer.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, did you setup some firewall recently?
<WDC> Ash-Fox: no
<drmarwat_> hello
<mefisto_> rasmus: I don't know why it isn't autostarting as before upgrade, but you could put a Firestarter.desktop item in ~/.kde/Autostart to make sure it always autostarts
<WDC> I recently, though, updated from 6.06 to 8.04
<drmarwat_> i need help about installation of kde 4.1 packages on kubuntu, so can somebody help me out please?
<rasmus> Mefisto, ok great!
<drmarwat_> i used this link to get kde 4.1 packages
<drmarwat_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<Ash-Fox> WDC, you could try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors.
<drmarwat_> i have done exactly as mentioned on this link but my kde is still 4.0.3 and not kde 4.1
<rasmus> Mefisto, how do i make one of these?
<drmarwat_> can somebody guide me what mistake im doing?
<WDC> Ash-Fox: Tons and tons of errors
<WDC> drmarwat_: Mistake i'm doing?
<mefisto_> rasmus: I don't use firestarter so I don't know if that will work for sure, but if it's just a windowed app with a Kmenu entry, it probably will work just putting it in Autostart directory
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> im hvaing no luck with this error
<Cannoli> :(
<Ash-Fox> WDC, first error is probably all you need to figure out what's wrong.
<WDC> Ash-Fox: okayu
<Ash-Fox> Errors start with [E] mind you.
<drmarwat_> WDC: so can you help me out?
<Ash-Fox> or (EE)
<WDC> Okay, (EE) Unable to locate/open config file
<WDC> drmarwat_: I don't know. You asked to ask a question.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, okay.. That's odd. run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<doop> i just installed 8.04.1 and in adept there's a full upgrade available?
<doop> and on top of that I have no title bars so I can't minimize or close anything
<drmarwat_> WDC: i did ask, i can repeat if you missed it
<Ash-Fox> doop, run 'kwin'
<WDC> Ash-Fox: It says conflicting actions
<rasmus> mefisto, i found it
<Ash-Fox> WDC, does it work after restarting X?
<WDC> Ash-Fox: How do I do that?
<Ash-Fox> WDC, oops sorry.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, err, what? just conflicting actions?
<Cannoli> anyone help mewith this error
<Cannoli> Error when installing :
<Cannoli> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<rasmus> Mefisto, but there were no "/root/.kde/Autostart"-folder. I made one, will that work?
<WDC> yah, then it gives me the syntax usage
<doop> now I can't even type anything wtf
<doop> does kubuntu take a step backwards with every interation?
<WDC> doop: No
<Ash-Fox> doop, it's workign fine for me.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, are you sure you typed the command correctly?
<doop> it used to work fine for me in 6.10
<mefisto_> rasmus: root? it should be under your home dir: /home/your-username/.kde/Autostart
<doop> every upgraded has removed something that was functioning fine
<doop> first wireless
<doop> now no titles and I can't use the keyboard
<rasmus> oh, sorry, i missunderstood you ~ ;-)
<WDC> Ash-Fox: My bad, I put a space between dpkg and -reconfigure. I got a colorful screen now
<Ash-Fox> WDC, it should auto detect your graphic card settings etc. I'll leave you to figure out how to use 'next' :)
<WDC> Ash-Fox: I got all that, I just went with the defaults
<Ash-Fox> WDC, try 'startx' now
<rasmus> Mefisto, i found a file there containing this ""
<rasmus> #!/bin/sh
<rasmus> sudo firestarter --start-hidden
<rasmus> sorry
<WDC> "Connection reset by peer on X server"
<rasmus> mefisto, should that work? Or is it just strange?
<Ash-Fox> WDC.. okay.. what happens when you run just 'xinit konsole' ?
<WDC> Ash-Fox: Same error
<doop> does anyone else have an option for full upgrade in adept?
<WDC> Ash-Fox: I just restarted after Updating
<Ash-Fox> WDC, read xorg.0.log again for errors...
<mefisto_> rasmus: like I said, I don't use firestarter, but if you type that command in konsole "sudo firestarter --start-hidden" and it starts, then that file should work to start it
<WDC> Where was that located again Ash-Fox
<rasmus> Mefisto, that worked
<rasmus> strange
<Ash-Fox> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rasmus> Well, i have to go. Thanx for help!
<Ash-Fox> WDC, you can use the cursor keys to see previous commands.
<Cannoli> sorry, im getting this error Error when installing : /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i try and boot the live cd, can someone help me get past it? ive tried different meathods off google but i just end up with a blinking cursor
<WDC> Ash-Fox: I know, it says "No Drivers Found" ONLY error now
<Ash-Fox> WDC, I think I know what happened.
<mefisto_> Cannoli: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-520713.html
<Ash-Fox> WDC, you updated the system components but didn't recompile vmware's drivers for those components.
<WDC> Ash-Fox: How do I fix that?
<Ash-Fox> WDC, anyhow, if you want a basic system working, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again and choose 'vesa' for a driver.
<WDC> vesa, got it
<gleyve> anybody here have Google-earth on ubuntu ?
<Ash-Fox> WDC, I don't remember honestly. I don't generally use vmware usually as a client OS.
<Ash-Fox> err use Kubuntu as a client OS
<Ash-Fox> I have WIndows running under vmware, not Kubuntu usually :)
<Ash-Fox> gleyve, yes.
<WDC> Ash-Fox: OH YAH! StartX workeds
<WDC> worked*
<Ash-Fox> WDC, just follow the same instructions you normally do to install vmware's drivers and it will work again properly
<WDC> Ash-Fox: Okay cool thanks!
<WDC> YAY!
<Ash-Fox> gleyve, if you want google earth, add this repository: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<doop> how do i get kubuntu to use kwin all the time?
<Ash-Fox> gleyve, I believe there is a google earth package there. If there isn't, there is a googleearth-package in multiverse.
<Ash-Fox> doop, try restarting your system.
<WDC> Hey what's the default password for Kubuntu? It let me log on a second ago, but not noiw
<doop> Ash-Fox: when i restart it doesn't save. I have to run the kwin command everytime i start up
<gleyve> Ash-Fox: my google earh is not working fine :(
<Ash-Fox> doop, that's unusual.
<doop> Ash-Fox: yes...
<mefisto_> doop: if you don't use compiz/switch off desktop effects, it should use kwin
<Ash-Fox> WDC, you create the password when you install kubuntu.
<WDC> Ash-Fox: But that password is "wrong" apparently. I JUST logged on with it when I was in CLI
<doop> mefisto_: i'm not using desktop effects i don't think but I installed the driver for my nvidia card
<Ash-Fox> doop, yes, if you don't use beryl, compiz etc. kwin should start up by default.
<Ash-Fox> WDC, check caps lock.
<WDC> Ash-Fox: lol no
<mefisto_> doop: as far as i know, the choices are either kwin or compiz
<doop> Ash-Fox: should i disable the nvidia driver?
<Ash-Fox> doop, nvidia driver has nothing to do with special affects.
<Ash-Fox> *effects
<WDC> When I go su, it doesn't work, but when I go su dlemcoe it DOES work, but no superuser
<mefisto_> doop: kde3 ?
<Ash-Fox> WDC, make sure your username is correct and that you're typing into the password field.
<WDC> I am
<Ash-Fox> WDC, if it was just working a moment ago, you're likely just entering the password or username incorrectly some how
<Ash-Fox> There is no 'default' password.
<Ash-Fox> And you cannot login as root by default either.
<WDC> hmm
<WDC> su dlemcoe, my username, works but it is not "super" user
<doop> Ash-Fox: the desktop effects engine whatever wasn't even installed yet
<Ash-Fox> doop, then I suggest you install the entire system properly.
<Ash-Fox> A half installed kubuntu system is obviously going to break.
<doop> Ash-Fox: I just installed it
<doop> like 30 min ago
<Ash-Fox> You just told me it wasn't.
<doop> huh?
<Ash-Fox> 19:43 <doop> Ash-Fox: the desktop effects engine whatever wasn't even installed yet
<doop> yea it wasn't. when i opened desktop effects from system or whereever it said not installed
<doop> it gave me the option to install it
<Ash-Fox> Doop, are you using KDE3 or KDE4?
<doop> kde3
<doop> i think installing it fixed some things
<Ash-Fox> doop, okay. Honestly, I don't know what's up with your system.
<doop> Ash-Fox: yea it's all fubared. how would i make katapult run at startup?
<mefisto_> doop: how did you get kwin to start and restore window titlebars?
<Ash-Fox> doop, symlink to it or put a .desktop file to it in .kde/Autostart
<doop> mefisto_: when i opened the desktop effects thing under the system menu it said I needed to install the compiz engine, i believe
<doop> mefisto_: so i installed it and now i have effects and titlebars
<mefisto_> doop: that means you are using compiz, not kwin
<Ash-Fox> doop, to do it through the gui, alt + f2, enter "~/.kde/Autostart", then create a shortcut/link to application and.. well.. to your application
<Ash-Fox> To do it in the console, ln -s /usr/bin/katapult ~/.kde/Autostart/
<mefisto_> doop: there is an option in katapult to autostart on login, or do what Ash-Fox suggests
<Ash-Fox> mefisto_, ah, I never knew :)
<mefisto_> doop: but when I used to use katapult, it sometimes didn't autostart and I had to start it up manually
<doop> well there's always launchy
<mefisto_> installing kcontrol-autostart will give you a gui method of controlling autostarted programs in kcontrol
<doop> mefisto_: ah very nice
<mizipzor_>  has anyone got thier mic to work in steambased games through wine?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: do you use a onboard soundcard or a pci one?
<doop> holy crap it looks like wireless is actually working
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, I use a mini-pci soundcard.
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: hm... ok... alsa or oss drivers?
<mizipzor_> everything in my tf2 game works except the mic :p i would like to have that to
<WDC> What is the location of the default c compiler on kubuntu, or do I have to get it
<mizipzor_> have been fiddling around with the options but nothing seems to work
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, I use Pulse on my system and ESD driver on Wine.
<mefisto_> WDC: you have to install it
<WDC> gcc is the best?
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, and getting pulse working properly under Kubuntu is quite a pain in the ass.
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: pulse is the brand of the soundcard?
<WDC> Ash-Fox: gcc is the best?
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, no, it's the sound system I use.
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, my soundcard is: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone, I got a problem: my boot time is rather long - maybe because vol_id waits about 20 seconds - How do I speed it up?
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: i see... you think you could help me get my mic working?
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, I don't see why it isn't working right now.
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, is it working fine in normal linux applications?
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: all that i have tested, yes
<doop> how do i get the system try icons to stack 2 high
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, try using the OSS driver in Wine then.
<Ash-Fox> wine winecfg
<Ash-Fox> doop, okay, seriously, something is entirely broken with your system.
<doop> how?!
<Ash-Fox> doop, just the numerous problems you keep having.
<doop> i think it's a setting issue
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: ok, i checked that (checked driver emulation as well) steam can now detect an input device but no sound seems to be detected
<mefisto_> doop: you mean you want the panel to be larger?
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: using the menu file->settings->voice to test the mic in steam
<doop> the panel is large enough i think
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, all I can say right now is "works for me", which isn't very helpful :<
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: bummer... do you know if there is a way to force wine (when starting) to use a certain input device for sound?
<doop> the icons are stacked 2 high on the quick lancher but in the system tray area next to the clock the icons are not stacked 2 high
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: i have a second audio card that i can plugin to see if it works better, but i dont know how apps will react to two cards... if something happens, i want to be able to force it to use one or the other
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, my method was using the ESD plugin and using the Pulse sound system, then controlling what inputs wine uses through the PulseAudio Volume Control applet.
<WDC> Where are the C header files that Kubuntu is built on located
<WDC> ?
<mefisto_> doop: right-click the panel, configure panel, then play around with the "size" setting
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, if you want to try using Pulse, this link was very helpful to me, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: ok, but pulse was a pain in the ass to install? im gonna try it now
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, it was a pain in the ass to configure.
<Ash-Fox> I had to reconfigure large quantities of the configuration, then set most of my applications to route through their pulse plugin, if they didn't have pulse, then esd, if no esd, then ALSA.
<Ash-Fox> mizipzor_, oh, just a tip, make pulseaudio run under your userlogin, not the /etc/init.d/ script
<mizipzor_> Ash-Fox: ill remember that, thx
<Ash-Fox> I have a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart/ to /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<Ash-Fox> Otherwise you run into annoying issues when trying to use the ESD client.
<MarcC> is it OK to try to install a Hardy .deb in Gutsy?
<Ash-Fox> MarcC, no.
<MarcC> Ash-Fox: why?
<mefisto_> MarcC: what is it you want to install?
<MarcC> mefisto_: Pygame 1.8 ...it's required for a game
<Ash-Fox> MarcC, because you can break your depedencies and end up screwing the system.
<MarcC> ok, don't want to screw up any dependencies...do I have to compile pygame myself then?
<MarcC> I am using Gutsy, so I have Pygame 1.7.1
<Ash-Fox> MarcC, you can do that. Might want to install the build dependencies before you do so and uninstall Pygame 1.7.1 first.
<MarcC> thanks Ash-Fox, I'll try that.
<adz21c> Hi, when trying to add a java runtime enviroment to open office it says it doesn't contain one. The directory I am selecting is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre. Any ideas? [Hardy]
<mefisto_> adz21c: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-java-common
<byteme_> hi all
<adz21c> mefisto_: execellent, thanks
<byteme_> Happy Saturday!!
<mixed1234> anyone knows if aol will work in WINE???
<mixed1234> !aol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol
<byteme_> I havent tried it. Dont much care for AOL
<mixed1234> byteme_ i rarely use aol but it would be nice to have, my lappie's NIC card went bad though and I have to use wireless,   it's really painful running aol on that old laptop and i refuse to install redmond on my desktop
<byteme_> you can get more from the net for cheaper
<byteme_> understood
<byteme_> actually that would be an interesting experiment
<byteme_> I know people who wont switch to Linux cause of aol
<byteme_> why dont you try it?
<fanel> anybody thinks he's good at fixing the sound problems?
<zzl> what is a good subtitle ripping program for dvd files?
<mixed1234> byteme_, that is one of the reasons  I dumped aol, it wasn't available for linux so I used it very rarely
<byteme_> Have your tried wine any windows program?
<byteme_> you
<byteme_> I havent found it to be the easiest thing to mess with
<afeijo> when I click links on my thunderbird, it does nothing, should open the link on firefox... how to fix that?
<Crank> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi un modo per reinstallare ubuntu 8.04
<afeijo> and its possible to update my kubuntu to 64 bits without lossing what I did so far?
<fanel> anybody thinks he's good at fixing the sound problems?
<fanel> in Ubuntu 8.04?
<mefisto__> afeijo: go to thunderbird prefs, advanced, config editor
<afeijo> ok, what line?
<mefisto__> afeijo: search for network.protocol-handler.app
<mefisto__> does it find anything?
<afeijo> no
<mefisto__> afeijo: right-click, new, string
<afeijo> to what value?
<mefisto__> the name is: network.protocol-handler.app.http
<mefisto__> and the value is: /usr/bin/firefox
<mefisto__> then make another one for network.protocol-handler.app.https with same value
<afeijo> cool, time to test
<afeijo> that should be default on thunderbird
<mefisto__> afeijo: I agree
<byteme_> hey guys, I made my title bar disappear and now I cant for the lifew of me get it back
<byteme_> I think I did it in a setting in compiz Fuzion, so I uninstalled it and I still not have any title bars
<mefisto__> byteme_: alt-F2, kwin --replace
<afeijo> restarted thunderbird, didnt work :(
<byteme_> alt-f2 does nothing
<sourcemaker> !rip
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<sourcemaker> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sourcemaker> how can I save a DVD to harddisk?
<mefisto__> byteme_: from the menu, run program
<byteme_> ok
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: install k9copy
<sourcemaker> I tried... dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=test.iso but receives an io error
<byteme_> nothing
<byteme_> I typed in kwin--replace and got bad command
<mefisto__> byteme_: there's a space after kwin
<byteme_> Just kwin didnt get anything either
<byteme_> oh ok  :o)
<byteme_> sweet thanks, that did it
<mefisto__> afeijo: are you sure you put everything in correctly? should be preference name: network.protocol-handler.app.http type: string value: /usr/bin/firefox
<mefisto__> afeijo: maybe you got the dots or hyphens wrong?
<sourcemaker> isn't dd faster than k9copy to store a complete dvd?
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: yes, k9copy will shrink the dvd
<claudio> salve a tutti
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: so dd is the best way to save movie films to harddisk=
<sourcemaker> ?
<BlueAidan> sourcemaker: fastest isn't always best
<BlueAidan> unless you've got dual layer disks, you're going to want to shrink the dvd
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: try /dev/scd0 instead of /dev/cdrom1
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: where is the difference?
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: so k9copy is better for me?
<mefisto__> k9copy is better if you intend to burn to a standard blank DVD
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: no I wan't to look the dvd on my laptop...
<sourcemaker> mefisto__:  like my private home entertainment system :-)
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: without changing the dvd's :-)
<BlueAidan> heh, how big of a hard drive do you have?
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: try the dd command again with /dev/scd0 instead of /dev/cdrom1
<BlueAidan> with most laptops you're not going to be able to hold that many dvd's
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan:  250Gb
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: thanks
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: but I can also buy a 1TB harddisk... it's very cheap...
<BlueAidan> most dvd's are 9GB iirc
<BlueAidan> but I still don't see why you'd want to store the original format... I can't tell the difference between dvd5 and dvd9
<BlueAidan> and 2x the storage requirement is pretty hefty
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: I do not know the dvd formats... I only want to store my dvd collection to file system... how do that?
<mefisto__> k9copy can also create mpeg-4 avi's which will save lots of space if you're storing just for playback from hard disk
<claudio> qual'è il canale italiano?...per favore..grazie
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: okay... great...
<BlueAidan> sourcemaker: yeah, play around with k9copy
<claudio> join kubuntu-it
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: great... so I have to options... save as iso and create mpeg4... so I select create mpeg4 to store the dvd and save space?
<afeijo> I double check, it is correct
<BlueAidan> sourcemaker: using mpeg4 will probably take a lot longer than iso
<BlueAidan> iso is converting from dvd9->dvd5, so it won't be as quick as a direct copy as dd
<mefisto__> afeijo: does /usr/bin/firefox exist? on my install, /usr/bin/firefox is a symlink to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<BlueAidan> if you're not going to be re-burning the discs, I'd probably invest the time and do mpeg4. Be aware though that if the dvd's are action-oriented, the encoder can have a hard time
<BlueAidan> I tried to encode Saving Private Ryan awhile back, and the beach scene looked pretty bad
<portal> hi room
<afeijo> it does not :)
<afeijo> locating firefox
<appletree> hi@all
<portal> any help 4 me whit wifi in ubuntu???
<afeijo> it is in /usr/share/firefox
<mefisto__> afeijo: replace those settings to /usr/bin/whatever-command-starts-firefox
<mefisto__> afeijo: that's unusual. how did you install firefox?
<afeijo> I guess thru adept
<mefisto__> afeijo: ok, I suppose change the settings to /usr/share/firefox then
<afeijo> to the folder? I need the command
<mefisto__> afeijo: how do you normally start firefox?
<afeijo> icon
<mefisto__> afeijo: where is the icon? desktop?
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: can I save the movie to iso and then transcode them to mpeg4?
<afeijo> fast launcher
<sourcemaker> It's maybe faster
<mefisto__> afeijo: is firefox in Kmenu, under Internet submenu?
<afeijo> yes
<BlueAidan> sourcemaker: transcoding is CPU limited, so I doubt it'd be faster (unlesss you've got a really slow dvd drive)... it might be more reliable ripping to disc first though.
<afeijo> command firefox-2 %u
<afeijo> found it on /usr/bin/firefox-2
<afeijo> replacing
<mefisto__> afeijo: ok
<sourcemaker> well... it's and old dvd drive... CPU = 18% :-)
<afeijo> WORKING!!!!!!!!!! thanks mefisto__
<mefisto__> afeijo: if you upgrade to firefox 3, you'll have to change that again
<afeijo> np
<BlueAidan> sourcemaker: going to mp4 or dvd5?
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: with k9copy mpeg4
<BlueAidan> heh, it must be really slow
<sourcemaker> BlueAidan: yeah... it's more than 5 years old :-)
<benerivo> hello=-O
<pteague> what engine does amarok use by default? xine or something else?
<mefisto__> pteague: yes xine
<pteague> hmm...  weird then... amarok has worked fine & now today, for some reason, it can't seem to find any audio devices to initialize
<pteague> do i need to wrap it with aoss?
<mefisto__> pteague: I get that sometimes after playing flash video in firefox
<pteague> oh, that may be the issue then, thanks :)
<pteague> is there a way to wrap the flash plugin in firefox in aoss? ;)
<mefisto__> pteague: apparently there is. I just googleed "flash plugin in firefox in aoss". try it
<pteague> google to the rescue :)
<mefisto__> pteague: but you might notice audio goes out of sync after a while
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: k9copy is running and running and running... no dvd access... no cpu usage.... what's wrong?
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: no dvd access? what do you mean?
<sourcemaker> mefisto__:  I use k9copy to store dvd movie as mpeg4... but there is no read to the dvd drive... and the cpu is also low...
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: the only running process is top and krcupreemptd...
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: in k9copy, is there anything in "input device"?
<ubuntu_> ahai
<ubuntu_> dudududud
<ubuntu_> vou gei-
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: yes... the transcoding is 43%
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: and it has stopped there?
<sourcemaker> mefisto__:  I am not sure... but I think so
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: I remember something like that when I first started using k9copy. there is a setting in configure k9copy, DVD called "quick scan" which for some DVDs had to be on, others had to be off
<sourcemaker> mefisto__:  I will try... thanks
<tuxbuntu> hi
<tuxbuntu> @ all
<TheMaxzilla> I need a shell script to run at startup everytime. Is there a location for autorun files?
<mefisto__> ~/.kde/Autostart
<linux_> ola
<ActionParsnip> ola
<jonjo> hi
<fanel> anybody thinks he's good at fixing the sound problems?
<fanel> in Ubuntu 8.04?
<mefisto__> maybe try just describing your problem, and see what responses you get
<SmokeEater85911> Hello
<SmokeEater85911> can anybody help this newb at installing kubuntu?
<Alex135> me :)
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: im bored right now so ill give you a hand
<SmokeEater85911> sweet thanks
<Alex135> are you wanting it to be duel booted (windows and linux) or just linux
<SmokeEater85911> I made a 15gb partition (would have been bigger but for some reason windows wont let me make it any bigger.. even though I have 190gb free!!??) and its all set up.
<SmokeEater85911> dual boot with windows
<SmokeEater85911> I booted into Kubuntu and went into the installation. I was going through the setup process until I came to the part where it wants me to pick a drive/partition. Obviously i want to pick Manual because if I pick guided it will delete windows and everything on there right? so i select the partition I set up just for Kubuntu and it gives me an error "No rood system is defined"
<Alex135> ok, get back to where you setup the partitons
<SmokeEater85911> hm can you gimme a sec, let me get on my other laptop so you can walk me through it?
<Alex135> sure, np
<SmokeEater85911> k brb
<Will_PE> Oi?!?
<Smokeeater85911> k back
<SmokeEater85911> ya there alex?
<Alex135> ya
<Alex135> (sorry, was reading something while you were gone)
<Will_PE> alguem do brazil?
<SmokeEater85911> k so where do we start
<SmokeEater85911> want me to get back where I pick the partition?
<Alex135> put the cd in and go to where you manage the partitions
<SmokeEater85911> k lemme reboot it
<SmokeEater85911> you wouldnt happen to know why windows wont allow me a larger partition would you?
<Alex135> erm...
<Alex135> well
<Alex135> the windows partition was formated to have a lot of extra space (for installing programs, downloading files etc)
<Alex135> partitions dont normally expand as needed
<Alex135> they are a fixed size
<SmokeEater85911> its a 250gb hdd, i have 190gb free but it would only let me make a 20gb partition
<Alex135> i think the windows partition is takeing all of it up
<Alex135> even though its not useing it all
<Ash-Fox> SmokeEater85911, you're using fat aren't you?
<Alex135> Ash-Fox: normal windows installs use ntfs
<SmokeEater85911> no its ntsf
<Ash-Fox> Alex135, I am aware of this, but I have ran into a similar issue when choosing fat32
<Alex135> Ash-Fox: ah, ok
<SmokeEater85911> my partition is an NTSF as well
<SmokeEater85911> k almost there with the install
<SmokeEater85911> k im there at the partition select screen
<Alex135> ok
<SmokeEater85911> i want manual right not guided
<Alex135> you know how partitions work correct?
<SmokeEater85911> guided will wipe windows off?
<Alex135> well
<SmokeEater85911> for the most part yeah
<Alex135> well
<Alex135> there should be 2 guided
<Alex135> options
<SmokeEater85911> there is 1 it says Guided - use entire disk
<Alex135> hmmm
<Alex135> ok,
<Alex135> hit manual
<SmokeEater85911> and it lists my HDD (250.1GB ATA )
<Alex135> what version of kubuntu are you installing
<Alex135> 8.04? (hardy)
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<Alex135> ok (i must be used to the ubuntu install that has more options, oh well i can adapt)
<Alex135> you know how linux partitions work?
<SmokeEater85911> k so i see the partitions
<SmokeEater85911> it lists 3
<Alex135> what 3 does it list
<fanel> anybody thinks he's good at fixing the sound problems?
<SmokeEater85911> I assume one is windows the other is my backup and the other is the one I made for kubuntu
<fanel> in Ubuntu 8.04?
<SmokeEater85911> it lists /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: does it have a graph of some sort or size showing how big each one is?
<SmokeEater85911> no but it tells me the sizes next to them
<SmokeEater85911> sda3 is the on I set aside for linux
<Alex135> what did you format it as
<Alex135> ext3?
<SmokeEater85911> it just says NTFS
<Alex135> deleat sda3
<Alex135> we are gonna remake the partition
<SmokeEater85911> it lets me pick what type to use it as though
<SmokeEater85911> oh, okay
<Alex135> you made the partition wrong, its an easy mistake to do though if your new to linux and other OS's
<SmokeEater85911> yeah im new hah trying to get used to something other than windows..
<SmokeEater85911> k deleted
<Alex135> make a new partition and have it be 19gb in size the mount point as / and the file system be ext3
<SmokeEater85911> k so clicked on free space, and clicked "New Partition"
<SmokeEater85911> set it as a primary right?
<Alex135> yes
<SmokeEater85911> location beginning or end?
<Alex135> it really doesn't matter (from what i know)
<SmokeEater85911> k
<SmokeEater85911> k now im selecting sda3
<Alex135> 1 sec, let me start up a vm so i can see things to make it easier to walk you through it instead of going by memory
<SmokeEater85911> k
<SmokeEater85911> it says I didnt select a partition for a swap space
<Alex135> ya, you need to make 1 for that, 1 sec
<SmokeEater85911> but it wont let me make any more partitions so...
<SmokeEater85911> i cant shrink my HDD anymore than the 15gb I alloted for Kubuntu
<Alex135> 1 sec
<SmokeEater85911> k
<mefisto__> is qtparted on the livecd?
<Alex135> mefisto__: yes
<Alex135> erm.
<Alex135> well
<Alex135> i think it is
<Alex135> gparted is on the ubuntu live cd
<SmokeEater85911> i have gparted on a separate cd, but I dont wanna us it because I dont have a vista install cd lol
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: ok, 1 sec, im setting up the cd on another computer so i can walk you through it easier....
<SmokeEater85911> swet thanks
<SmokeEater85911> sweet*
<Alex135> ok, deleat the partition we just made and we will start over
<SmokeEater85911> so from what Ive read linux blows windows away for the most part
<SmokeEater85911> k deleting
<Alex135> what do you mean by "blows away
<Alex135> like gets rid of it
<Alex135> or is way better then it
<SmokeEater85911> performance wise.. it doesnt use up as much system resources etc..
<SmokeEater85911> k its deleted
<Alex135> that is correct, however there are some things that are way diff and are hard to adapt to
<Alex135> ok
<Alex135> make a new partition
<Alex135> primary
<SmokeEater85911> k
<Alex135> and 500 under the max size
<Alex135> ext3
<Alex135> and for the mount point put /
<SunStorm> i'd like to boot windows first with an option to boot kubuntu.  is there checkbox that will change the boot priority?
<SmokeEater85911> 500 under? so we will make another 500mb partition for swap space?
<Alex135> yes
<SmokeEater85911> k
<mefisto__> SunStorm: you have windows and kubuntu installed now?
<Alex135> you put the mount piont in right?
<Alex135> point*
<SunStorm> yes, and it's booting to kubuntu by default
<SmokeEater85911> same goes for the swapspace partition?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<Alex135> hit ok
<SmokeEater85911> k its created
<Alex135> k, now make another partition
<mefisto__> SunStorm: the grub menu (the one you see before boot) is at /boot/grub/menu.lst  which is where you would make the change you want
<SmokeEater85911> same contitions? ext3 and /?
<Alex135> no, 1 sec
<Alex135> this time we have a swap area
<Alex135> and dont bother with the mountpoint
<SmokeEater85911> ah i see it
<SmokeEater85911> k created
<jagguli> hi all does any one know how the use dar ...
<SmokeEater85911> now click the sda3 and install?
<jagguli> i wasnt to diff a backup with current dir
<SunStorm> :(, i was hoping for a gui boot configuration utility
<Alex135> ya
<SunStorm> every kernel update, requires channging the boot priority
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: click forward and install
<SmokeEater85911> and w are installing
<SmokeEater85911> we* man the E key sucks on this laptop
<SmokeEater85911> hopefully this will work with my wifi
<Alex135> i have Kubuntu on my laptop, so it should
<SmokeEater85911> how do you like it?
<Alex135> its verry nice
<SmokeEater85911> it looks very graphically pleasing
<SmokeEater85911> i like the cube effect, and the "rubber" windows and stuff
<sally_> if I installed kubuntu but want to switch to regular ubuntu (by using gnome), what package(s) do I need to install?
<Alex135> erm
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: that is mostly in gnome
<SmokeEater85911> ah
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: so it would be in ubuntu, and not Kubuntu
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: but you can have both on the same install
<SmokeEater85911> *shrug* oh well haha.. Ive read that ubuntu and kubuntu are one of the best linux builds
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: you have read correctly
<SmokeEater85911> a friend of mine swears by Mandriva but I wouldnt know
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: its all really a matter of preference
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: Ubuntu is an easy one to start with though
<SmokeEater85911> it looks similar to windows
<mefisto__> SunStorm: there is a package called startupmanager you could install. I've never tried it though. for a description, type: apt-cache show startupmanager
<SmokeEater85911> a start menu, system tray...
<Alex135> did you have it install kde4.1 or what...
<SmokeEater85911> yeah whatever the new one is on the site
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: oh
<SmokeEater85911> I just downloaded that and Ill try this out.. if I dont like it, Ill try ubuntu or something else
<SmokeEater85911> im just trying to get away from windows as much as possible
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: good for you, but i should warn you
<SmokeEater85911> (67%)
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: that desktop environment (kde4) is not fully developed and has bugs
<SmokeEater85911> well being that it is new, there will still be support for it and bug fixes yes?
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: yes
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: but its a real hastle to work with
<SmokeEater85911> so then I will try to give it the benefit of the doubt ;)
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: but im sure you will do fine :)
<SmokeEater85911> so the only major difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the KDE ?
<tomer_> hi if i run cmake
<Alex135> yes
<SmokeEater85911> hence the K in Kubuntu lol
<Alex135> ubuntu runs gnome
<Alex135> kubuntu runs kde
<tomer_> and i get could not find kde4-config
<SmokeEater85911> are they just different GUIs?
<tomer_> what should i do?
<Alex135> yes
<mefisto__> sally_: to install ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Alex135> but the programs are not cross compatable unless you have libraries for the other installed, which isn't hard
<tomer_> im trying to build yakuake
<SmokeEater85911> and arent there programs that will simulate a windows machine and allow you to run windows applications?
<sally_> SmokeEater85911: vmware, virtualbox
<SmokeEater85911> awesome
<Alex135> however, they're capabilities are limited
<SmokeEater85911> will it allow me to access applications on my other partition?
<Alex135> erm... no
<Alex135> well
<SmokeEater85911> or would I have to re-download them on this one?
<sally_> you can use vmware to run the windows installation on another partition
<sally_> it's not dead simple to set up like usual vmware but it's very do-able
<SmokeEater85911> for example I use photoshop cs3 a lot, and a few other graphics applications
<Alex135> you will probably need to re-install them
<Alex135> however you dont have the diskspace to do it
<SmokeEater85911> agreed
<sally_> uhh
<SmokeEater85911> not until i can figure out how to make windows give me more lol
<SmokeEater85911> k finally installed
<sally_> did you see what I just wrote?
<sally_> ah fuck it
<Alex135> yes we saw it
<mefisto__> tomer_: yakuake is in repos
<Alex135> Sally_: he saw
<tomer_> repos? what does that mean?
<SmokeEater85911> so now do I need to get on windows and run EasyBCD?
<SmokeEater85911> to set up a new boot to enable the dual boot?
<Alex135> its already setup
<mefisto__> tomer_: it means you don't have to build it. you can just type in konsole: sudo apt-get install yakuake
<Alex135> restart your computer and you will see
<Alex135> atliest, it should be
<SmokeEater85911> and I dont need the cd anymore correct?
<Alex135> nope
<tomer_> but i want to build it so i can modify it
<tomer_> so i want to build it from source
<Alex135> but i would keep it around
<SmokeEater85911> i will JIC, its a DVD-RW anyway..
<mefisto__> tomer_: repos = repositories, which is where installable packages are stored and downloaded from
<Alex135> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SmokeEater85911> ah, yup set up a nice boot menu for me
<Alex135> :)
<Alex135> welcome to grub boot loader
<SmokeEater85911> brb one sec
<Alex135> k
<SmokeEater85911> yay installation works
<SmokeEater85911> now to figure this all out
<Alex135> you should run the updates now
<Alex135> and configuring the video card can sometimes be a pain....
<SmokeEater85911> i need to get the wifi connected first
<Alex135> yes, it does help
<SmokeEater85911> hardware driver manager?
<Alex135> i am not sure how to get the wifi working, it worked for me from the start
<Alex135> it changes on what hardware you have
<SmokeEater85911> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<SmokeEater85911> and it lists my graphics driver
<Alex135> can someone help SmokeEater get his wifi working, im not good with that....
<SmokeEater85911> so ill need to find the driver for my NVIDIA card
<SmokeEater85911> hold on i think i got my wifi
<Alex135> video card is easy, there are methods to do it already on your system
<SmokeEater85911> i clicked on it and it lists all the WLANs in my area and listed mine, I put my passphrase in and now im waiting
<Alex135> it should work....
<mefisto__> SmokeEater85911: if your nvidia card is listed in hardware drivers manager, you can tick the box and it should download and install the proprietary driver for your card
<SmokeEater85911> hmm its sitting 57%
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: its probably gonna have probs authenticating.... not sure what to do there... mine has alwase worked
<Alex135> ofcourse i have a open network without a wep key
<SmokeEater85911> yeah I have a wep key it says its at 28% configuring device
<SmokeEater85911> connection failure
<Alex135> not sure...
<SmokeEater85911> crap
<SmokeEater85911> anybody else here might know what to do with this wifi problem?
<SmokeEater85911> well at least I got it installed hah
<SmokeEater85911> but it doesnt do me much good w/o internet
<Alex135> you have lan?
<Alex135> and its able to be setup, just might take some work
<Alex135> im no good at it.... sorry
<SmokeEater85911> if I take it all the way into the other room
<Alex135> oh my word i dont think its reasonable to need to get off your but to move the laptop, you should stay there and be lazy :P
<SmokeEater85911> maybe if I hook it up via LAN it can download an update or something to help this?
<SmokeEater85911> haha
<Alex135> ya, that would be the first option
<Alex135> try that
<mefisto__> SmokeEater85911: but you need to enter your WEP key somewhere, right?
<SmokeEater85911> I already entered it
<SmokeEater85911> and then it failed, and I entered it again
<SmokeEater85911> k well im going to eat and Ill be back to try some more
<SmokeEater85911> thanks alex for the help, will you be around in maybe an hour?
<acke> hey what does "quiet" and "splash" mean after the "initrd.img"?
<SmokeEater85911> afk
<acke> and can buth be safeley removed from the string "append="quiet splash""
<acke> can the expression append="quiet splash" be removed without complications?
<acke> :)
<mefisto__> acke: removed from what? grub?
<acke> yaboot.conf
<acke> ;)
<Alex135> erm ya
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: i will
<mefisto__> yaboot.conf ?? which is where?
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: ill be around
<acke> mefisto__: depends on your system. are you running a ppc system?
<acke> its in /etc/
<mefisto__> acke: no
<acke> mefisto__: /etc/yaboot.conf
<acke> mefisto__: it kindof looks similar to grub.list
<acke> so i thouht it might not matter if it was mentioned in a grub or yaboot conf file. ;)
<mefisto__> acke: ok, well in grub, quiet and splash can safely be removed
<sourcemaker> I can see an encrypted dvd but I regionset and libdvdcss2 has been installed?
<sourcemaker> sorry... can not see
<acke> mefisto__: kk. i hope the append thing in yaboot.conf is okay to remove aswell.
<mefisto__> acke: quiet supresses some boot messages and just shows important ones
<acke> and splash lets me se the splash and not the messages.
<mefisto__> acke: and splash is the graphical boot splash, so removing that will give you a text-only bootup
<acke> grrrrr. dont get it. mobilephones and windows uses splash. its so crappy. hate it.
<acke> :P
<acke> mefisto__: thanks :)
<mefisto__> acke: you could replace quiet with verbose if you want more detailed boot messages. I think the default is quiet anyway (ie if you take quiet out, it will still be quiet)
<SmokeEater85911> ugh gonna be a couple more mins before I eat, so Ill attempt to plug this directly into my router
<acke> mefisto__: aah thats nice to know. is the boot up info logged somewhere?
<mefisto__> acke: you'll find logs in /var/log or you can use ksystemlog if you want a gui app to see the various logs
<TheMaxzilla> Okay, I want this script (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38063/) to run at startup, Does the script look like it will work?
<SmokeEater85911> can anybody help me with my WLAN/LAN issue?
<TheMaxzilla> Shoot.
<SmokeEater85911> I cant get my wireless or lan to work
<SmokeEater85911> it detects my wireless is there, but wont connect, even after I enter my WEP key
<mefisto__> TheMaxzilla: is kde-window-manager a valid command?
<acke> mefisto__: okay, yaboot doesnt seems to be logging boot (to standard /var/log/boot.log). maybe a feature request...
<TheMaxzilla> mefisto__: Yes
<TheMaxzilla> It's supposed to be something else
<SmokeEater85911> hmmmm
<mefisto__> acke: maybe kern.log is what you're looking for?
<B_Raven> Is there an equivalent key combination for ubuntu as the ctrl-shift-a of debian? (Generates a next line character in apps such as xchat)
<TheMaxzilla> mefisto__: This would be the correct version. (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38065/)
<SmokeEater85911> anybody know how to get the wlan/lan working?
#kubuntu 2008-08-17
<acke> mefisto__: it does contains som interesting log data.. thx. im of for bed. take care
<mefisto__> SmokeEater85911: maybe try googling for your router + kubuntu + wifi ?
<mcscruff> is there an alternative for banshee that can do video podcasts without dieing
<SmokeEater85911> where are the network settings kept?
<SmokeEater85911> (sry I just installed kubuntu)
<mefisto__> mcscruff: apt-cache search video podcast
<mefisto__> SmokeEater85911: Kmenu, System Settings, Network Settings
<SmokeEater85911> ah there we go thanks
<SmokeEater85911> i cant get this damn thing online to save my life
<SmokeEater85911> bah im gonna give this thing a break then come back and bug you guys for more answers heh
<dick-richardson> is there a remote-friendly utility that would allow me to browse the web and play locally stored media?
<mefisto__> dick-richardson: what do you mean by "remote-friendly"?
<dick-richardson> something like mythtv, but without the extra overhead (e.g. I don't have a tuner or optical drive)
<mefisto__> dick-richardson: konqueror is a web browser and file browser, and can play most media files too. Is that what you mean?
<dick-richardson> the only input device I'd use would be a remote control...could konqueror be controlled easily w/a remote?
<mefisto__> dick-richardson: no idea, sorry
<dick-richardson> np
<SmokeEater85911_> k back again to try to solve this problem
<SmokeEater85911_> anybody got a sec to help me with a WLAN issue?
<B_Raven> Which part of the wlan setup is proving troublesome? the card/router/etc?
<SmokeEater85911_> well i get all the way in there where I type in my WEP key, and it attempts to connect and then i get nothing
<SmokeEater85911_> it says failure to connect
<HighHo> !wifi | SmokeEater85911
<ubottu> SmokeEater85911: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HighHo> SmokeEater85911_: sounds like you might be using the wrong type enycription for the key maybe
<SmokeEater85911_> hmm
<SmokeEater85911_> it doesnt let me select the encryption type
<chip> hi all . . . have a question about wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download servers?
<mot_> question
<mot_> anybody know of any good linux printing utilities?
<SmokeEater85911_> and it works with windows
<mot_> i.e. i have 50 pictures that i want to print, and i want to print like 2-3 per page
<SmokeEater85911_> i have it set to WEP 128 passphrase
<SmokeEater85911_> any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> SmokeEater85911: 10 digits?
<chip> hi all . . . have a question about wubi. is there a problem with kubuntu download servers?
<Kenwa> Hi
<Kenwa> How come on a Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 install, alot of applications are missing from the application launcher menu? One missing application being KMail. How do I edit the applicaton launcher menu?
<SmokeEater85911_> sorry yeah its 10 digits
<SmokeEater85911_> hmm
<SmokeEater85911_> this is driving me nuts
<HighHo> mot_: If anything can something like digikam seems most likely but im not sure.
<HighHo> !digikam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<mot_> thanks
<mefisto__> mot: gwenview has a print wizard in the plugins menu, images, print wizard. you need to select the images first, then go to the print wizard
<yaptop> is there an app that'll scan an ip range?
<mefisto__> Kenwa: you can get to kmail by starting kontact (in the office submenu) and you can edit the menu with kmenuedit (right-click Kmenu)
<SmokeEater85911_> so nobody has any idea?
<poon> >:|
<poon> whish i could help
<poon> dont know much about it.
<Denise> what is a wifi?
<yaptop> is there an app that'll scan an ip range?
<Denise> oh sorry
<Denise> I know it in french
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | yaptop
<ubottu> yaptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<yaptop> ...
<SmokeEater85911_> wifi.. wireless internet
<SmokeEater85911_> i cant get my wireless internet to work
<Denise> ok
<Denise> sorry I m lil dumb
<Daisuke_Ido> SmokeEater85911_: try 64 bit hex
<Denise> I can<t help
<Daisuke_Ido> i had the same issue on my laptop
<SmokeEater85911_> where do I change the encryption type?
<Daisuke_Ido> in the dropdown on the window where you enter your key (i'm going from network-manager, not entirely sure about knetworkmanager, so it might not be exact)
<SmokeEater85911_> the 64bit hex is still the 10 character passphrase?
<SmokeEater85911_> ill give it another shot.. brb gotta boot into knubuntu
<reboot08> hi all
<reboot08> whats the bash command to grb file from the internet ?
<mefisto__> wget
<reboot08> ty
<reboot08> sudo-apt wget www.someplace.com filenam and extension?
<Stab> apt-get
<reboot08> apt-wget
<reboot08> right?
<Stab> apt-wget
<Stab> what it does different?
<reboot08> cool let me try suumin
<mefisto__> reboot08: wget http://www.someplace.com/files/image.jpg
<mefisto__> reboot08: "wget --help" or "man wget" for options and info
<reboot08> awesome im trying to grab bx again
<reboot08> i re-installed a clean full ubunto after a bad partition adventure hehe
<Nyad> hi. every single help document on help.ubuntu.com states that in the console, control+u clears the current line, when it actually only clears what's before the text cursor
<|thunder> hi all. i just switched to kde. how do I change my mouse settings ? cursor is too fast.
<Nyad> click on kmenu in bottom left. then go to kontrol centre, then keyboard and mouse
<yaptop__> what is vdso?
<Nyad> then click on mouse and click on the advanced tab, change pointer acceleration
<mefisto__> Nyad: ctrl-k clears what's in front of the cursor
<|thunder> i dont see kontrol center. but i just found system settings, which is the same thing i think
<|thunder> thanks
<|thunder> i started compiz and now my desktop is gone. yikes.
<|thunder> oh well. bbl
<ASrock> does anyone have any links to good Windows XP themes for kubuntu?
<Leon> hi
<mefisto__> ASrock: try www.kdelook.org
<Leon> ?
<kenwa> How can i edit a text file i do not have write rights to?
<bdizzle> why does anything above standard efffects of compiz cause the title bar to disappear?
<bdizzle> kenwa, open the folder as root
<bdizzle> or, go into command line, navigate to the folder, then enter sudo kate <filename>
<nejode> kenwa: ALT+F2, and write kdesu konqueror or kdesu dolphin or kdesu kate /folder/file
<kenwa> how can i open the folder as root?  Sudo Kate says command not found
<bdizzle> hmm, is kate not installed on your computer?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kenwa: because it's sudo kate, not Sudo Kate
<Daisuke_Laptop> case sensitivity.
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<kenwa> kate works. sudo kate does not
<Daisuke_Laptop> and nejode is right, always use kdesu for gui programs
<Daisuke_Laptop> *for gui programs you need to run as root
<Daisuke_Laptop> otherwise you can end up with some fun permissions problems
<doop> has anyone reported a problem when the comp shuts off the monitor after so long?
<doop> I just have a white screen
<kenwa> Your saying i should use kdesu? How does that work?
<bdizzle> kdesu is just the "sudo" in gui form
<kenwa> is there a /? equiv.
<kenwa> still get comand not found
<kkathman> I am trying to write a CD using K3b but it keeps reporting "Unable to fixate disk" and "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device"  what's the best way to resolve this?
<kkathman> The settings detect the drive and all its characterisitics tho
<smarty> is there anyway to edit the boot list when the comp starts, something like the BOOT.INI file in Windows?
<smarty> anyone?
<nay_> hi yo!
<oniomcrab> on Linux ?
<nay_> ya. on Kubuntu
<smarty> yea
<kenwa> so how do i open a directory as root? because kdesu kate will not work?
<smarty> kenwa: open the terminal there, and su root
<nay_> hmm. su
<karl> smarty: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nay_> Terminal -> su
<karl> just be careful
<smarty>  karl: thanks -- i'll try it
<kenwa> su. nice. but i get authentication failure lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i thought by default su dident work with kubuntu/ubuntu
<Dr_willis> sudo -s   for a root shell.
<Hydrogen> sudo -i*
<mefisto__> that's better, sudo -i
<Dr_willis> depends. :) i got my .bashrc set up where i dont think it matters on my system
<reboot08> AWAY reading up
<Dr_willis> i just rember -s for 'shell' :)
<mefisto__> if you're using konsole, you can get a root shell from the session menu too
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<kenwa> grr. Ok well sudo -s got me to the directory, and when i try using kate to open the file it say it is not installed. I try to install it, but the problem im trying to fix is with adept manager. There is a bad line in the source list
<Dr_willis> I will confess... i normally use 'sux' :)
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mefisto__> kenwa: you mean kate is not installed?
<kenwa> it is, but i can't run it under root
<Dr_willis> that url i posted has some neat tricks for using sudo properly :)
<Dr_willis> kenwa,  could try some other editor I guess..
<kenwa> Thanks
<kenwa> what is command for OO?
<mefisto__> kdesu kate should work. but "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" should definitely work
<Dr_willis> kenwa,  try oo<tab>
<kenwa> kdesu kate does not. nano does.
<kenwa> Any tips on using this. lol
<Dr_willis> ^X means control-X :)
<Dr_willis> ctrl-h for help I think... I hate nano
<oniomcrab> VIM is the best
<Dr_willis> there are much better 'simple' text editors out for the console.. perhaps some day they will replace nano
<Dr_willis> mcedit is very handy
<kenwa> Got it! Thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> oniomcrab: while that's infinitely debatable and quite flamebaitish, i think it's safe to say that for a user NOT used to console text editors, vim is a pretty poor choice.
<nejode> kenwa: if you open konqueror or dolphin or krusader with kdesu, you'll open them as root, from there you just click on the file to edit as root
<kenwa> I need to get kate working for root now.
<nejode> ... but be cereful!
<jonnor> sudo kate /file/you/want/to/open
<jonnor> ?
<jonnor> in a terminal
<mefisto__> kenwa: when you say kate doesn't work, does anything happen? error messages?
<kenwa> hmm.. all of those say not installed as root
<nejode> how about right clicking >actions> edit as root
<kenwa> root@ken-laptop:~# krusader
<kenwa> The program 'krusader' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Ash-Fox> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Ash-Fox> I think that help tip is outdated.
<mefisto__> kenwa: are you logged in as root?
<kenwa> im logged in as ken. In a reg terminal kate works, as well as dolphin, but if i open a terminal as root, they do not.
<jonnor> dont open a terminal as root
<kenwa> well i installed kate under root, and now it says cannot connect to X server when trying to run
<nejode> kenwa, come on man, just press ALT+F2 and write down what I told you...don't go to a terminal-konsole
<Daisuke_Laptop> nejode: oh, no, because terminals are BAD and should never be used
<rasmus> I vould like to install GTK+. Why isn't there an easy way like apt-get install gtk+? I have a hard time finding all depences and stuff. Is there any easy way?
<Ash-Fox> rasmus, there is a easy way.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, install any program that uses gtk_
<Daisuke_Laptop> gtk+, that is
<Ash-Fox> Or install libgtk2.0-0 for version 2 of GTK
<kenwa> What did you tell me? im already all set. I used nano to edit the file. Im us trying to figure out why i cant do the other things you guys said should work
<Ash-Fox> libgtk1.2 for 1.2
<rasmus> so, sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-0 right?
<Ash-Fox> rasmus, that will install version 2, yes.
<rasmus> great!
<jonnor> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<jonnor> ;)
<reboot08> yup
<rasmus> Strange that it's not written at the homepage ;-)
<nejode> Daisuke_Laptop: I always use terminal-konsole-yakuake... but kenwa is getting mixed up with the root konsole
<jonnor> what homepage? it will be different in every distro
<Ash-Fox> yakuake is wonderful.
<Ash-Fox> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<jonnor> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jonnor> fancy.
<rasmus> oh, apparently i need GTK+2.12 what should i write then? Sorry, but i can't get it right on my own
<kenwa> Thanks.
<jonnor> you do know that there exists graphical interfaces to apt, so that you can browse packages ?
<jonnor> what are you trying to install btw?
<rasmus> yes, but i can't find it there
<rasmus> I want to compile the new version of xpad (only the old one is availible with adept). So i need gtk 2.12
<jonnor> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<bdizzle> why does anything above standard efffects of compiz cause the title bar to disappear on my computer?
<jonnor> probably because compiz is unable to replace kwin's decorator
<rasmus> i've allready got libgtk2.0-0, i need gtk+ 2.12
<jonnor> libgtk2.0-0 is 2.12.9 on my system :)
<jonnor> probably on yours as well
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Anyone know of a good PCMCIA wireless card that works out of the box with *buntu?
<nay_> buntu
<nay_> dunno!
<contrast83> nay_: *buntu=Ubuntu/Kubuntu/etc.
<nejode> contrast83: Trend-net  ....atheros based
<nay_> yes, i know. I mean i dunno  about the card. :-)
<contrast83> nay_: oh ok... nejode: not finding any trend-nets on ebay. are you saying pretty much any atheros based cards should work though?
<bdizzle> jonnor: is there a way to fix that?
<nejode> at least all that I've tried... and out of the bos with gutsy and hardy
<jonnor> youre going to have to google it
<jonnor> if its a gommon problem it will be there
<jonnor> 'common.
<jonnor> if its not, then it could be hard fixing it im afraid
<nay_> bb everyone !
<contrast83> nejode: thanks for the tip. i'm off.
<contrast83> peace, y'all.
<s-n-g> Y a des francais ici
<s-n-g> French speakers ?
<s-n-g> So; Hello All :); I have a little probleme with amorok... I can't show song playing in Pidgin
<s-n-g> The script is intall and activate but don't run
<yaptop> what is that expose like program for kubuntu
<ryan------> I have an issue with my USB mouse&audio: after the system has been up for a while, at least 3-4 hours, the USB (I noticed it first with mouse, wasn't using usb audio at the time) starts cutting in and out, it's like it cuts in for a second, then out for a second, audio is doing the same now
<shadowhywind> hay all having abit of a problem. when i boot i am getting a udevd-event[####]: run programs: `/sbin/modprobe` abnormal exit
<nejode> ryan-----: is it a Lenovo by any chance?
<Stab> how can I know the version of my Bios?
<ryan------> no, desktop, custom built
<ryan------> works fine in windows
<nejode> ryan----: I've had that same problem with Lenovo laptops, had to flash the BIOS
<mefisto_> Stab: usually it's displayed before boot, one of the first things you see on screen
<ryan------> ah
<mefisto_> Stab: sudo lshw might tell you too. look in the motherboard section
<Stab> ok
<Stab> ty
<Stab> it diesn,t work
<Stab> doesnt
<mefisto_> Stab: does sudo lshw show you what motherboard you have?
<Stab> it says unknown command
<mefisto_> Stab: sudo lshw
<Stab> ok
<Stab> I will print that
<rasmus> so i've encountered a strange problem. According to Jonnor libgtk2.0-0 is containing GTK+ 2.12. How ever. I have libgtk2.0 installed (as far as i understand). But when i want to comfigurea a file it complains about lack of gtk+2.12
<TheMaxzilla> Is there any way of changing the name of my computer?
<mefisto_> rasmus: this will show you info about the package: apt-cache show libgtk2.0-0
<TheMaxzilla> As in, the terminal. max@max-laptop:~$ , I want to change the Max-laptop part.
<mefisto_> rasmus: mine says this: Version: 2.12.9-3ubuntu2
<raimundo_> hey how can i know if my wireless is actually working
<raimundo_> im not using it right now cause i dont have wi fi in my house
<raimundo_> and i just bought this laptop and start using it with kubuntu
<raimundo_> so i dont know if my wireless is it actually working
<TheMaxzilla> raimundo_: sudo iwconfig, i think
<Stab> can I upgrade it in root?
<raimundo_> ty
<rasmus> Mefisto (my hero ;-) so, why do you think i get this message when i configure xpad "libgtk2.0-0 is 2.12.9 on my system :)"
<rasmus> sorry, that got a bit strange
<mefisto_> TheMaxzilla: you want to change your hostname. you can just type: hostname whatever-you-want
<mefisto_> TheMaxzilla: but to make it permanent (after reboots) you have to edit /etc/hostname
<mefisto_> rasmus: what's the message you get?
<Ashex> !amarok > me
<ubottu> Ashex, please see my private message
<Ashex> !cddb > me
<Ashex> anyone have cddb lookup working in amarok?
<mefisto_> Ashex: I think it's working
<Ashex> blegh
<Ashex> it's not working for me
<mefisto_> does amarok open audio cds?
<rasmus> mefisto, "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.12.0... no *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the*** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.configure: error:  *** GTK+ 2.12 is required to build Xpad; please make sure you have the GTK+  *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+
<rasmus> is  *** always available at http://gtk.org/."
<SmokeEater85911> hey Alex, i got the wlan to work
<Ashex> mefisto_, yes
<Ashex> amarok spits this out in terminal when i load the cd:
<Ashex> amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<Ashex> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'cdda'.
<SmokeEater85911> Alex135: It was just on the wrong setting =X
<Alex135> sweet!
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: what did you do to get it working?
<Alex135> great job :)
<SmokeEater85911> it was just a different encryption
<Alex135> hehe
<Alex135> forgot to change it to wep?
<SmokeEater85911> now Im trying to figure out all the crazy "Linuxness"
<SmokeEater85911> not it needed to be hex
<Alex135> its not crazy. i have used it for 4 years.... its not crazy ;)
<SmokeEater85911> like trying to install firefox was fun...
<SmokeEater85911> its not like windows and doesnt have "install.exe" that installs it all and boom done
<SmokeEater85911> i clicked on a bunch of files and one of them finally opened the install hah
<Alex135> hehe
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: it's easy to type sudo apt-get install firefox
<SmokeEater85911> I looked up online how to install it, and it wanted me to type a bunch of craziness in the command :X
<SmokeEater85911> yeah.. i dont know what ANY of those commands do haha
<SmokeEater85911> I need basic linux for dummies
<Alex135> smokeeaters85911: i have that book :P
<SmokeEater85911> haha I need it!
<Alex135> smokeeaters85911: complete desktop reference
<Alex135> smokeeaters85911: 5 books in 1
<Alex135> smokeeaters85911: huge thing
<SmokeEater85911> like as far as i know sudo means fake (pseudo) lol
<ryan------> su = super user
<ryan------> do = the action, do
<ryan------> super user do (command) sudo
<SmokeEater85911> *confused* haha
<ryan------> lol
<ryan------> all good
<SmokeEater85911> I'll get the hang of it eventually
<Alex135> smokeeaters85911: its easy to understand after a bit
<SmokeEater85911> Im trying to avoid windows as much as possible, and learn a new OS for the first time
<Alex135> smokeeaters85911: after you screw up linux 5 or 6 times you will figure out what to and not to do :P
<SmokeEater85911> Im still trying to figure out once it installs Firefox, WHERE it installs it to
<Alex135> dont bother with that
<rasmus> mefisto: did you see my answer?
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_with_terminal
<SmokeEater85911> the equivalent to C:\Program Files\FireFox
<Alex135> its not as important to know as some other things
<Alex135> there is no equivalent to program files
<Alex135> its sorta complicated
<B_Raven> Actually, once you learn a bit about the system the linux way is a lot faster, and easier. At least in my experience. The first few months can be a bit intimidating, but would be intimidating when switching from any OS to any other OS.
<SmokeEater85911> whats faster than windows key + E and click on C:/ and go from there lol
<SmokeEater85911> but yeah Im trying to find a good website designed for idiots like me who wanna learn Linux
<B_Raven> If you insist on the command line "firefox" then hit enter. :-P
<Alex135> its not hard... trust me... im only 15 and i had it down in less then 4 years... if this kid can do it so can anyone else
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: or try katapult for starting programs
<B_Raven> And to add applications all you need to do is open up adept (AKA: "Add/Remove Programs" in the kmenu) and search for what you want.
<SmokeEater85911> I almost dont like how similar to windows nubuntu is
<SmokeEater85911> It looks pretty familiar to Vista
<Alex135> oh trust me, it is not similer in any way
<Alex135> thats what kde4 is ment to be
<Alex135> i should have made sure you were on kde3
<SmokeEater85911> you guys like Kubuntu more than Ubuntu?
<Alex135> you would have had an easier time
<B_Raven> Can be deceptive on the surface in some ways.
<SmokeEater85911> yea?
<Alex135> Smokeeater85911: kde4 is harder to learn then kde3
<Alex135> Smokeeater85911: also that version is still in development
<SmokeEater85911> roger, well its a steep learning curve but once you learn something hard, everything is easier
<B_Raven> Gnome seems to dumb things down a little more than I like, so been a KDE user since I first started using linux almost a decade ago.
<SmokeEater85911> i do like how most of my little buttons on the side of my laptop automatically work and i dont need to install drivers
<concernedcitizen> where can I get cool linux swag to paste on my thinkpad?
<Alex135> i just wanted one that was similer to windows so i could find my way around... i came across kde and i was saved
<Alex135> actually... i started with kde
<Alex135> i started with Fedora core 4
<Alex135> after 7 i switched to ubuntu
<Alex135> and installed KDE
<Alex135> i have had it that way ever since
<Alex135> i actually switched last christmass
<SmokeEater85911> concernedcitizen: they have "powered by ubuntu" stickers
<B_Raven> concernedcitizen, most linux stores have some shinies that'd work.
<SmokeEater85911> are you on KDE3 or 4?
<concernedcitizen> ain't no linux stores where I'm at.
<Alex135> im in kde3
<Alex135> i personally like it better
<Alex135> i can find things better
<B_Raven> concernedcitizen, online linux stores in your country?
<Stab> how come I m not able to open katapult?
<SmokeEater85911> concernedcitizen: its online
<concernedcitizen> wait a second, online linux stores like?
<SmokeEater85911> maybe i should downgrade to KDE3?
<mefisto_> Stab: have you installed katapult?  I don't think it's installed by default
<Alex135> considering how new your install is... i would just reinstall useing a diff cd
<Stab> I did
<SmokeEater85911> a cd with KDE3 rather than 4?
<Stab> but when i click on it I have option to configuration
<Alex135> yes
<Stab> but not to open session
<mefisto_> Stab: alt-F2, then type katapult
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: ill find the link
<SmokeEater85911> well I plan to fix this partition problem anyway, so I have to format it anyway
<B_Raven> concernedcitizen, only been to one, and it's in norway. Have seen some case badges on some hardware mod stores here and there.
<Stab> k
<Alex135> SmokeEater85911: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Alex135> dont have it do the kde4 remix
<SmokeEater85911> the top one that says supported until October?
<Alex135> the rest you are the only person that can figure it out... cuz i dont know what your machine specs are
<Alex135> yes
<Alex135> october next year
<SmokeEater85911> I still need to fix this partition problem before I take linux any farther
<SmokeEater85911> stupid windows POS
<Alex135> dont worry, you will have to reinstall a few times from screwing up your system before then
<Stab> is there a max hd capacity that i can install on a pentium 1V?
<SmokeEater85911> maybe somebody in here can help with my partition problem
<Alex135> SmokeEater, best solution... reformat and install windows takeing up 1/2 the space
<mefisto_> what about qtparted?
<Stab> how u can do that
<SmokeEater85911> I have a 250gb HDD, 190GB free, and it wont let me make a partition larger than 20GB.. I want to make about 80-100GB partition
<SmokeEater85911> I need to avoid formatting windows at all costs
<SmokeEater85911> any ideas on that one?
<Alex135> i hate messing with partitions personally.... the ubuntu intall cd can resize the windows partition without loosing your data to a degree easily
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: the easy and safe way is to buy a new hard disk exclusively for kubuntu
<Alex135> ah yes mefisto__ is right
<mefisto_> they are so cheap these days
<Alex135> you can also boot across hdd's easier aswell... (thats how i have it setup)
<Stab> a new hd and u don,t need to reformat windows?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah Id have to wait and I dunno if my laptop has another slot for a 2nd HDD
<Alex135> oh laptop, forgot about that
<Alex135> bad idea
<mefisto_> Stab: leave the windows disk alone, and install kubuntu on the new disk. easy
<SmokeEater85911> granted one version of my laptop has 2 HDDs, Id have to take it apart and look if there is another slot
<Stab> ok
<Alex135> SmokeEater, what you can do is just take out the windows one and put in the linux one when you use linux
<SmokeEater85911> then just get a cheap low storage HDD on ebay
<Stab> someone told me i had to reformat both disks
<Alex135> its a messed up way, but thats what i did with the windows vista hdd for my laptop, i kept it in 1 piece just to keep from voiding the warenty :D
<SmokeEater85911> i have a spare laptop HDD lying around here somewhere I think its 80gb..
<SmokeEater85911> but its IDE and i think this uses ATA
<Stab> and what is the largest hd I can install?
<Alex135> Sata
<Alex135> stab: depends on the laptop
<Stab> I m a pc
<Alex135> stab: depends on the file system :P
<reboot08> sup
<Stab> what u nean?
<Rob> damn
<Stab> mean
<B_Raven> SmokeEater85911, IDE, ATA, and PATA are different names for the same kind of disk.
<Alex135> stab: well... 1 sec ....
<SmokeEater85911> i dunno.. I dont really have the money for another HDD right at the moment.. Id have to wait a while
<Alex135> stab: some file systems can hold up to 8 exabytes see the table on this page... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte
<SmokeEater85911> I guess while I wait it gives me time to test different versions of Linux on my 20GB heh
<Stab> k
<Alex135> stab: hdd's that size dont exist
<Stab> ur kidding me
<Alex135> not kidding
<Alex135> im not kidding at all
<Stab> but with a pentium Iv
<Alex135> doesn't really matter
<Stab> cani install kinda 500GB?
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: I'm running on a 20gb disk. I can't run vm stuff, but there's still room to install things I don't really need
<Alex135> i thikn you can
<Alex135> think*
<mefisto_> Stab: definitely
<Stab> ur link is screem
<SmokeEater85911> *sigh*
<Alex135> :D
<Stab> and a 750GB?
<SmokeEater85911> hmm how slow would it be to run linux off an external?
<Alex135> i wouldn't go higher then 500gb just because its a waste when the drive dies
<Alex135> i would probably buy multiple 500gb
<Alex135> if needed
<Alex135> currently however i only have 1 320gb hdd :(
<Stab> but i had a deal for 750gb
<Stab> same as 500
<reboot08> noob here how do i see what is in scr-bx ?
<SmokeEater85911> Alex: my external is a 500 but even being firewire id imagine it would be slow as hell
<mefisto_> yeah it's crazy, the larger they are, the cheaper they get
<Alex135> then i would go for the 750 just for the heck of it
<Stab> k
<Alex135> smoke, i wouldn't do it anyway.... externals are a pain
<Stab> what I m doing with the link u sent me
<Stab> it is Screem screen
<SmokeEater85911> so my best bet is to cough up some cheddar for another HDD..
<Alex135> the yottabyte reminds me of starwars :P
<Alex135> master yotta :P
<Alex135> smoke, yes
<SmokeEater85911> how do I set my default internet browser on here?
<rasmus> Mefisto, do still have the time to help me? And did you see my answer?
<SmokeEater85911> i have Konquerer and Firefox
<Alex135> firefox is already installed i think
<Alex135> by default kde uses knoqueror for most things and you cant alwase change that, but i still use firefox
<SmokeEater85911> *lame*
<Alex135> im just saying i dont know how to change
<Alex135> it is possible though
<Alex135> i just dont feel like looking stupid to ask the question :P
<Alex135> its already setup the way i like it anyway
<mefisto_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Size_limits
<reboot08> there r no stupid questions only stupid people"Mr Garrison"
<SmokeEater85911> well ill mess with some stuff on here, then hop back on windows, download the kde3 pack and try again..
<mefisto_> rasmus: sorry what was your question?
<reboot08> any help with how to use scripts with Bx?
<Alex135> goodluck smoke
<Alex135> Stab: let me find the file system that can hold that much
<Stab> u mean screem
<mefisto_> rasmus: was it the gtk thing?
<Stab> it is ok
<Stab> I got it
<Alex135> Stab: i find it crazy though
<Alex135> Stab: it blows my mind
<Stab> what?
<Alex135> Stab: Pettabyte is the limit that i can comprehend
<Alex135> out of that just seems impracticle
<Stab> tera for me
<Alex135> but a yottabyte?
<Alex135> i mean... all i can think of is starwars!
<Alex135> and master... yotta :P
<B_Raven> I work with 200-500MB image files for a living, have no issue comprehending really large sizes.
<SmokeEater85911> i lied, Ill stay in here to ask dumb questions as I find things lol
<reboot08> wb
<SmokeEater85911> like what is ark
<Alex135> ark is what noah put the animals on... next question :P
<Alex135> (joke)
<B_Raven> SmokeEater85911, Archive manager. (zip files and so on)
<SmokeEater85911> ah, basically winzip
<B_Raven> SmokeEater85911, Is a frontend, so depends on which apps you have installed in addition, like rar/unrar.
<Alex135> ya, something like that
<Alex135> !ark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<Alex135> dang
<Alex135> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<SmokeEater85911> gotcha
<SmokeEater85911> like Im trying to install a flash player and it asked if I wanted to open it with Ark
<mefisto_> the kde4 version of ark doesn't seem to support all archive types, eg rar, zip
<Alex135> ooh... flash
<Alex135> hard to get flash working
<Alex135> not for beginers
<B_Raven> Alex135, Hard?
<Alex135> well... it can be
<rasmus> Mefisto: yes, this is what i get as message
<Alex135> B_Raven: took me a while to get flash and java working fully in ubuntu
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mefisto_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<B_Raven> Alex135, Opened up adept, searched for flash and installed it. Was fairly painless. Granted, if you need a never version it can be a bit of a pain.
<Alex135> B_Raven: i use latest versions, so ya, pain for me
<rasmus> mefisto: "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.12.0... no*** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the*** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.configure: error:  *** GTK+ 2.12 is required to build Xpad; please make sure you have the GTK+  *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+ is
<rasmus>  *** always available at http://gtk.org/."
<Alex135> B_Raven: but its a great learning experiance
<SmokeEater85911> yeah i downloaded it and extracted it and its just a shell script, so Ill try the sudo thingy ;)
<mefisto_> rasmus: do you need to build xpad? isn't it in repos?
<Stab> is it big?
<B_Raven> Alex135, It's not something users should be faced with as soon as installing linux, but aye, once you get a few months under your belt and have lost your fear of breaking the system (after doing so a few times) it can be very educational.
<rasmus> repos?
<Alex135> B_Raven: i know :)
<navetz__> how can I request a new ip address from my isp from the command line?
<SmokeEater85911> beep me if ya need me, im gonna go try to break the system ;)
<Alex135> B_Raven: 4 years under my belt allows me to help people out in this channel ;)
<B_Raven> Alex135, Still remember my first (and only) kernel compile. Taught me a lot about linux.
<Alex135> B_Raven: havn't botherd to try and compile a kernel myself.... just let vmware custom compile one :P
<rasmus> Mefisto: I want the newest version of xpad since there's a bug in my current version. How ever, the only version i can get via adept is the old one
<mefisto_> rasmus: in konsole, type: sudo apt-get install xpad
<rasmus> okej
<mefisto_> rasmus: I see
<B_Raven> Alex135, I'd recommend it, actually. If only to do it once, even if the compiled kernel will never be used.
<Alex135> B_Raven: ill try it out when the next kernel versions come out... (its supposed to have support for every webcam ever made)
<rasmus> so, it says that i've got the newest version already
<reboot08> is there a belarc version for linux?
<Stab> what is ark couldnt create slave?
<Stab> unable to create io-slave
<Alex135> B_Raven: i just blow my own mind with how much i know at my age.... i remember my first few screwed up systems of linux....
<rasmus> Mefisto. Sorry! I'm stupid! I didn't check. Now i see that i got the newest one, also according to the projekt site. Strange how ever that the bug remains
<B_Raven> Alex135, The first one is absolutely terrifying. :P
<rasmus> how do i uninstall xpad and erase every file associated with it?
<Alex135> B_Raven: i know :P
<SmokeEater85911> Alex you said you are 15?
<Alex135> yes
<Alex135> why?
<SmokeEater85911> geeze.. i have a 15 year old telling me how to do this stuff, and Im 23 haha
<Alex135> lol, thanks for the compliment ;)
<SmokeEater85911> when i was 15 i barely knew anything about computers
<Alex135> oh, i got into linux at 11
<SmokeEater85911> I knew my way around nutscrape navigator though haha
<Alex135> ;)
<B_Raven> SmokeEater85911, Nothing to be concerned about, I'm 25 and I still take advice from people half my age at times.
<SmokeEater85911> they are the future man, its scary
<Alex135> your future is in my hands, MUAHAHAHAHA :D
<SmokeEater85911> my son is going to be 1000 times more intelligent than i am
<SmokeEater85911> except that guy ;) jk
<Alex135> funny
<Alex135> :P
<SmokeEater85911> anyway, back to trying to install something
<B_Raven> SmokeEater85911, Intelligence and knowledge has no known correlation.
<Alex135> B_Raven: my first real problem was getting a supper old nvidia card working... i have so much experiance in it now that im able to get ANY nvidia card working on almost ANY linux distro...
<Alex135> although... i do have an above average iq (not to brag) so thats probably how i caught onto linux so fast
<mefisto_> rasmus: try installing gtk2 development files: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<SmokeEater85911> i think my nVIDIA card works, it doesnt say that it isnt working (i think(
<Alex135> do you get the nvidia logo at startup?
<SmokeEater85911> I dont think so
<Alex135> then it aint worken i dont think
<SmokeEater85911> but I didnt when i was using windows either
<B_Raven> Alex135, Actually kind of funny that, a really new nvidia card is the reason I switched from debian to kubuntu yesterday. Debian was simply far too outdated for it to work.
<rasmus> Mefisto: Well, i think that the problem is elsewhere ;-)
<rasmus> I was stupid, indeed
<Stab> ark is for installing a second hd?
<rasmus> But how do i do to completly erase every trace of xpad
<SmokeEater85911> Im using a geForce 8700M
<Alex135> B_Raven: i need to tell someone that... he thinks Debian is "da bomb"
<B_Raven> Alex135, Actually, the kubuntu nvidia driver installer sets "nologo" as default.
<mefisto_> rasmus: the error message you pasted includes this: make sure you have the GTK+  *** development headers installed.
<Alex135> B_Raven: ah ok, thats why.... i remember now i have the logo set to be on for me so i know everything is working right
<B_Raven> Alex135, It is, if you need rock solid and throughly tested.
<mefisto_> rasmus: sudo apt-get remove --purge xpad
<Alex135> B_raven: i prefer to have a few probs once in a while... keeps my brain working ;)
<SmokeEater85911> actually i dont think its working
<SmokeEater85911> it says its using a VESA driver for the graphics
<Alex135> .....
<Dr_willis> Alex135,  i do the same thing. Logo = shows nvidia driver dident get messed up :)
<Stab> ty alex
<Stab> nigth
<Alex135> cya stab
<Stab> night
<Alex135> :)
<rasmus> Mefisto: Thanks alot! May the force be with you! ;-)
<Stab> night smoke
<SmokeEater85911> nite
<B_Raven> SmokeEater85911, kmenu->System->Hardware Device Manager.  Does it have the nvidia drivers marked off?
<Alex135> oh smoke... here is why i told you to have ext3 as the file system...
<SmokeEater85911> k so I sort of got an idea how to configure this..
<Alex135> !ext3|SmokeEater85911
<ubottu> SmokeEater85911: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<SmokeEater85911> it says VESA not nVIDIA
<SmokeEater85911> so I clicked Administrator mode, and clicked configure
<Alex135> i really cant help much on KDE4 :(
<SmokeEater85911> it has a big list of cards and such
<Alex135> 1 sec
<SmokeEater85911> the closest to mine installed though it just says GeForce4 (generic)
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: do what B_Raven said ^^
<B_Raven> Same here I'm afraid, Not switching to KDE4 until amarok2 and the 177 nvidia linux drivers are out.
<Alex135> wait... didn't you say you had a geforce 8 series?
<SmokeEater85911> Raven, you mean driver menu?
<SmokeEater85911> er yeah got me all confused, its a GeForce 8700M GT
<B_Raven> No, it's an application that's put on the menu. Can't be 100% certain if KDE4 has it put there propperly, though.
<Alex135> there should be an option then
<Alex135> cuz i have an option for the geforce 6 series (my vid card)
<SmokeEater85911> no just the DRIVER menu, not device
<SmokeEater85911> one sec
<Alex135> ya there is an option
<Alex135> you probably need to install the newer driver package though
<SmokeEater85911> i have it set to nVIDIA Geforce 8 series now, but i need to test it, one sec
<Alex135> ok
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: if you can't find the hardware manager tool in the menu, start it with: kdesu jockey-kde
<Alex135> mefisto_ he is setting up the hardware settings first....
<Alex135> in the display manager
<B_Raven> Well, getting late. Time to head off. See you around.
<Alex135> cya B_raven, nice talking to ya
<Alex135> Smoke, everything ok?
<navetz_> is there a linux equivilent to windows ipconfig -release ?
<Alex135> erm.... ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 ?
<Alex135> that should work if your system is setup right
<mefisto_> and if it's eth0. it might be eth1 or higher
<mefisto_> ifconfig will tell you
<Alex135> yes
<Alex135> thats correct
<Alex135> (forgot that even he has twin ethernet ports :P )
<Alex135> oh man, i compleetly forgot about a fanfic i was reading a few hours ago
<Dr_willis> I saw a neat gizmo today in the store a 'networked' usb hub. You plug it into your wired (or wireless) network. plug in usb hard drives, scanners, printers. and  some how they appear on the network... Just what i need...
<Dr_willis> BUT im researching how it workjs with linux if at all. Anyone seen such a device/used one?
<Dr_willis> Belkin - Networked USB Hub http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8374519&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat2100050044&id=1178925992366
<fernando> alo??
<fernando> algien habla español?? jeje
<marria> comment ca marche ctruc la
<Guest70846> O.o
<Guest70846> alo?¿
<marria> jcomprends rien de c site la
<mefisto_> Dr_willis: see if you can find a downloadable manual
<Dr_willis> mefisto_,  reading the FM right now. :)
<Dr_willis> seems its XP/Vista32 bit only. and it uses some sort of fancy 'control' panel to allow pc's to access the devices
<Dr_willis> a Neat idea/tool if it works well.. but linux is out in the cold it seems.
<Dr_willis> But is is about what the wife is wanting with her laptop.  shes using xp on it.
<Dr_willis> it is nice of the web site i found to have a manual i can download. :) http://syndicate.sellpoint.net/Syndicate/AssetRedirect?tt_aq=0-25947-179433-1040&ext_url=false&go=%2F__FileManager__%2FOrg_100_74%2F8408%2F8409%2FP75465_F5L009_mnl_hi-res.pdf
<smatt454> will there be a way to use kde 3.x in 8.10?
<Dr_willis> smatt454,  most likely yes.
<smatt454> because i've heard discussions of there being no repos from ubuntu....would i jus thave to use a 3rd party repos?
<SmokeEater85911> OMFG!
<SmokeEater85911> it literally took me that whole entire time to find my way back
<smatt454> ?
<smatt454> i've heard discussions of there being no repos for kde 3.5 from ubuntu....would i jus thave to use a 3rd party repos?
<smatt454> 3.X*
<Dr_willis> No idea. I imagine that will get hammered out soon.
<SmokeEater85911> Alex135: sooo yeah that was fun NOT
<Alex135> what hapened?
<SmokeEater85911> well you know I was trying to fix my nvidia card right?
<Alex135> ya
<SmokeEater85911> so I clicked TEST and the screen went all funny and it wouldnt exit.. so I had to shut off the machine
<Alex135> you hit esc
<Alex135> or is it something else... .i forget
<SmokeEater85911> then I couldnt figure out for the life of me where kubuntu installs firefox to
<SmokeEater85911> its not esc
<Alex135> oh then its ctrl alt backspace i think
<SmokeEater85911> or ctrl+alt+del, or alt+f4 lol
<Alex135> hit ctrl alt backspace
<SmokeEater85911> so yeah it was fun trying to figure out where firefox was installed to
<mefisto_> ctrl-alt-F7 would bring you back to the normal desktop
<SmokeEater85911> i DID find the adept manager though, thats a neat little tool
<Dr_willis> Why would you need to know where firefox was installed to?
<SmokeEater85911> because I couldnt get back on firefox lol
<Dr_willis> The package manager tools can tell you exactly what files a specific package installs where.
<Dr_willis> SmokeEater85911,  that makes no sence.
<Dr_willis> $ which firefox
<Dr_willis> /usr/bin/firefox
<smatt454> open a command prompt and type "locate firefox | grep bin"
<SmokeEater85911> it does if Im 100% newb to linux lol
<Dr_willis> SmokeEater85911,  no it does not. :)
<SmokeEater85911> i dont know any commands for the command prompt
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: you can just type "firefox" and it should start
<SmokeEater85911> anywho, once going through the adept manager it automatically adds it to the list in the Kmenu
<smatt454> if you type "firefox&" it will run, and not depend on konsole being open
<SmokeEater85911> well now I know.. so back to getting my nVIDIA card working
<smatt454> which version of kubuntu are you using?
<smatt454> and which version of kde
<Alex135> kde4
<Alex135> hardy
<SmokeEater85911> what alex said
<SmokeEater85911> i think im gonna downgrade to KDE3 though
<smatt454> i prefer kde3
<smatt454> but
<smatt454> i haven't used 4.1
<SmokeEater85911> ya know, in the help menu it says KDE 3.5
<SmokeEater85911> 3.5.9
<Alex135> trust me, kde3 is much easier
<Alex135> the help is outdated for that version
<Alex135> thats why its still BETA
<smatt454> which is why i'm scared that ubuntu's not going to support kde3 in 8.10 :(
<smatt454> or so i've heard
<SmokeEater85911> *sigh* so I really need to downgrade, since nobody uses kde4 (yet)
<Alex135> ya
<Alex135> i should have told you that earlier
<soniker89> how to to uninstall Google gadget
<soniker89> ???
<SmokeEater85911> yeah man, what the hell! lol jk
<smatt454> well...i know some people that like kde4
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: if you install kde3, you can then install kde4 and have them both
<smatt454> but kde3 is easy to customize
<Alex135> thats cuz it looks like windows vista... BLAKG!
<Alex135> (kde4)
<Alex135> erm
<Alex135> i tried that
<SmokeEater85911> yeah, I dont like the windows look
<Alex135> doesn't work out too well
<smatt454> be warned....when i had kde3 and kde4 installed...and i uninstalled kde4
<SmokeEater85911> im trying to get away from M$ as much as possible haha
<smatt454> it messed up kde3
<Alex135> ya it does mess up kde3
<Alex135> i would reinstall
<Alex135> it screwed EVERYTHING up
<Alex135> i had to redo everything i had
<smatt454> me 2
<SmokeEater85911> the KDE3 version installs just the same as this one did?
<smatt454> yes
<smatt454> but dont uninstall kde4
<mefisto_> I've installed, uninstalled, then reinstalled kde4 without any problems
<smatt454> they both use some of the same dependencies
<smatt454> were you using kde3?
<SmokeEater85911> k so ill go through and wipe this partition, and download the kde3 pack and install it
<smatt454> you don't have to =/
<Alex135> i would
<smatt454> well
<SmokeEater85911> i do if I only have 15gb to work with
<smatt454> if you dont have important data
<SmokeEater85911> (until i cough up more cash for another HDD)
<smatt454> you can install kde3 along side of kde4
<smatt454> u dont need to create a new partition
<Alex135> dont try it though
<smatt454> but
<soniker89> what is .:17:. /etc/default/control-setup mean
<smatt454> if this is a new install
<SmokeEater85911> eh if kde3 is so much better, no sense in taking up space with kde4
<Alex135> its a new install, deleate the partitions (both) and reinstall
<SmokeEater85911> the new one and the swap space one?
<Alex135> yes
<Alex135> well
<Alex135> i duno
<Alex135> i would do it anyway
<Alex135> i really dont know muc habout swap
<Alex135> anyway
<Alex135> time for bed
<smatt454> swap is like virtual RAM
<SmokeEater85911> same here, ill bug you more tomorrow alex
<SmokeEater85911> thanks for the help!
<smatt454> it doesnt contain any data
<smatt454> u dont have to delete ur swap partition
<SmokeEater85911> k
<Alex135> cya all, g'night :)
<SmokeEater85911> do you know of a good site that lists all the commands out?
<SmokeEater85911> nite Alex
<Alex135|away> g'night :)
<smatt454> i can help u if u need it smokeeater
<soniker89> Error .:17:. console-setup
<SmokeEater85911> thanks, im gonna go watch some tv with the wife for a bit Ill be back, trust me
<SmokeEater85911> you gonna be on here for a while?
<smatt454> well i'm not sure...i have work tomorrow xD
<cimoet> indonesia
<smatt454> if not, i'll be on tomorrow
<SmokeEater85911> k ill see you around sometime ;)
<smatt454> k xD
<mefisto_> I just love to see brand new kubuntu users :)
<soniker89> someone I installed gogle gadget and I dont want it
<Dr_willis> Uninstall it then?
<soniker89> how?
<smatt454> what's the output of "dpkg -l | grep google"
<soniker89> I'll try it
<Dr_willis> how did you install it.. is the deeper question
<Dr_willis> There are ppa repos with it -> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/06/16/install-google-gadgets-for-linux-on-ubuntu/
<soniker89> yes
<soniker89> I did this "kdesu kate /etc/sources.list" i deposit something and update it
<smatt454> =/
<drmarwat> hello
<smatt454> soniker can u be more clear
<drmarwat> has anybody tried installing kde 4.1 on kubuntu?
<smatt454> yes
<smatt454> o sorry i misread that
<smatt454> i havent tried 4.1
<smatt454> i've tried 4.0
<drmarwat> i have isnatlled it, looks fine but few issues
<smatt454> such as?
<drmarwat> the windows partitions are not accessable
<drmarwat> they were in kde 3.5.9
<smatt454> that's very odd
<drmarwat> my computer icon is just an icon, it wont open my computer menu
<mefisto_> kde4 version of ark is not too good. doesn't seem to support many archive types
<smatt454> what is the partition name of your windows partition
<soniker89> I have 4,1 KDE and I had installed GoogleGadget for linux but I don't Want it anymore
<smatt454> (hda3, hda5...ect)
<drmarwat> yea
<drmarwat> had7, hdb1,2 and 3
<joshuajtl> hey folks... got TastyMenu installed, but whenever I logout it gets removed from the panel
<smatt454> drmarwat, what happens if you type "/dev/hda7" in konqueror
<mefisto_> soniker89: how did you install google gadgets? from konsole?
<smatt454> soniker, did you try "dpkg -l | grep google"
<drmarwat> it says
<drmarwat> The file or folder file:///dev/hda7 does not exist.
<drmarwat> weird
<smatt454> hmmm
<soniker89> i tried but it dont work
<smatt454> soniker, try "locate google | grep gadgets"
<drmarwat> everything works fine in kde 3.5.9 though
<smatt454> did you physically change anything with your harddrives recently?
<drmarwat> smatt454: me ?
<smatt454> drmarwat, yes...sorry for that
<soniker89> drmarwat no
<drmarwat> no, just isnatlled kde 4.2 as mentioned on kubuntu website
<joshuajtl> hey folks... got TastyMenu installed, but whenever I logout it gets removed from the panel
<drmarwat> 4.1 i mean
<smatt454> joshuajt1, what version of kde are you using?
<smatt454> hmmm, that's really odd drmarwat
<smatt454> do you still have kde3 installed?
<drmarwat> yes, its there
<mot_> what's a good utility to batch-print pictures?
<smatt454> did you try logging back into kde3 and seeing if your partitions worked?
<mot_> i.e. i want to squeeze 3-4 pictures per page and print about 50 pictures in one go
<smatt454> soniker...did u try "locate google | grep gadgets"
<drmarwat> i can check that, but they were working previously even on kde 3.5.9
<soniker89> where Im totaly new un kubuntu
<smatt454> well if they work on kde3, then we know the partition tables did not change
<smatt454> soniker, could you please answer my question
<soniker89> I havent tried yet in KDE3
<mefisto_> drmarwat: open dolphin, and go to "storage media"
<drmarwat> i tried that dolphin just shows partitions wont lemme do more
<smatt454> soniker, you're answer is unclear
<smatt454> did you type in "locate google | grep gadgets" in a command prompt?
<mefisto_> drmarwat: so it shows your partitions?
<drmarwat> yes it shows but wont mount them
<mefisto_> drmarwat: if you double-click? what happens?
<soniker89> yes it shows it
<soniker89> now what?
<smatt454> soniker, copy and paste exactly what it says
<smatt454> (please do this in a pm to me)
<soniker89> you pm me
<drmarwat> wow, i access them now, great :)
<drmarwat> god it worked
<smatt454> =/
<smatt454> u never tried that before?
<soniker89> no
<drmarwat> i did many time but it didnt work
<drmarwat> now suddenly it works
<drmarwat> wow
<mot_> how do i restart all printing services and clear my current queue?
<Dr_willis> mot,  ive used the lprm command befor.. or the cups web interface..
<Dr_willis> proberly other ways to do so also mot_
<SmokeEater85911> smatt454: do you know where the kde3 download is?
<smatt454> smoke, kde3 is a meta package
<smatt454> meaning it contains many packages in it
<SmokeEater85911> there isnt an ISO for it like the one I just installed?
<smatt454> o
<smatt454> im sorry i was confused on your question
<smatt454> one second
<SmokeEater85911> on the kubuntu site its that 3.5 or 4
<drmarwat> im downloading kde 4 amarok now
<drmarwat> 255 to download, puhhh :)
<smatt454> smokeeater, what is your architecture
<mefisto_> drmarwat: you mean amarok 2 ?
<drmarwat> i mean amarok kde 4
<drmarwat> its there in synaptic
<SmokeEater85911> x86
<smatt454> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<smatt454> choose Kubuntu 8.04 - Supported until October 2009
<SmokeEater85911> thats the one I downloaded, and it was kde 3.5
<smatt454> and obviously make sure the x86 arch option is selected
<SmokeEater85911> is 3.5 the same as kde3?
<mefisto_> drmarwat: don't expect it to work very well
<smatt454> yes
<smatt454> 3.5 is the current version of kde3
<drmarwat> lets see how it works but im loving kde 4.1 now
<mefisto_> 3.5.9 to be precise
<SmokeEater85911> well what the hell.. what was alex talking about he though i had 4 lol
<SmokeEater85911> yeah 3.5.9 is what I have.. so thats the good one right?
<SmokeEater85911> the 4 remix is the still new, beta buggy one
<level1> how do I configure a vpn connection?
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: is the panel black? if it is, that's kde4
<SmokeEater85911> panel?
<level1> SmokeEater85911: the bar at the bottom
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: the taskbar thing at the bottom of the screen, under the windows
<SmokeEater85911> oh, no its silver
<smatt454> that's 3.5.9
<SmokeEater85911> sweet
<smatt454> yup ^_^
<SmokeEater85911> god, getting used to linux is tough lol
<SmokeEater85911> i was definitely spoiled with windows..
<smatt454> it's deffinately worth it
<smatt454> do you do any programming smoke?
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: you just installed it didn't you?
<SmokeEater85911> yes just installed it.. ive programmed some in the past.. C+, Java .. but mainly I do web programming.. PSP, SQL, DHTML type junk
<SmokeEater85911> why do you ask?
<mefisto_> SmokeEater85911: you say linux is tough, but it's only been a few hours
<smatt454> just wondering...u do know that the source code to everything on linux is available xD
<SmokeEater85911> yeah linux is open source right
<SmokeEater85911> or at least for the most part
<smatt454> yes
<SmokeEater85911> im not gonna mess with it too much just yet until i can find another HDD
<SmokeEater85911> right now Im playin with about 15gb
<SmokeEater85911> its quiet in here
<SmokeEater85911> ;)
<soniker89> where I can find information about uninstall in KUBUNTU?
<SmokeEater85911> so what little visual toys can i get for this thing?
<mefisto_> soniker89: http://www.pseudorant.com/how-to-install-programs-in-kubuntu-linux/
<mefisto_> joshuajtl: still there?
<aslam> i just installed new Kubuntu, its just gives me 640x480 resolution, how do i solve it???
<SmokeEater85911> man i wish they made more Kubuntu merchandise , like the same stuff as the ubuntu merch.
<SmokeEater85911> i mean i guess kubuntu IS ubuntu.. with just an add-on
<SmokeEater85911> *sigh*
<joshuajtl> mefisto_: hi
<mefisto_> about tastymenu, don't know why it's disappearing when you login, but try saving the current session, then try another login
<mefisto_> from tastymenu, click the 2nd button with your username, save current session
<mefisto_> then test it to see if it's there next time you login
<joshuajtl> cool thanks mefisto_
<soniker89> console setup mean?
<frybye>  hi - problem with the home network - why cant i copy some stuff into the samba shares directories??
<frybye> for instance directories full of stuff dont seem to wanna go in there...?
<soniker89> ?
<frybye> says access denied...
<frybye> even individual music titles dont work... i c n ow..
<mefisto_> frybye: so you can read but not write to the samba shares
<Dr_willis> the 'using samba' book (and another book or 2) are in the samba-doc package. :) they are worth reading to learn whats going on with samba
<mefisto_> my experience with samba is... huh? why isn't it working?
<curveater> hi, when you look for all wave files under vista you go look for *.wav, what if you wanted to look for all types over 1 Giga? You'd set the advance settings and what symbol would you use to say look for all files? I tried the *  symbol alone and it doesn't work?
<Jucato> curveater: shouldn't you be asking this in a vista/windows channel?
<Dr_willis> curveater,  err.. why is vista qustions being asked in a Kubuntu Channel?
<curveater> because they don't know else where
<Dr_willis> curveater,  i suggest checking google then. or the vista help files.
<Dr_willis> it may be it wants *.* other then that.. no idea
<Jucato> curveater: this is a channel for a GNU/Linux OS. not-Windows.
<firecrotch> curveater, pm?
<mefisto_> curveater: install kubuntu or run the livecd, and use that to search your files :)
<tim_> my wireless got wiped out when I updated (non-restricted driver) what do I do?
<mixed1234> anyone here use hydrogen?  I want to know if there is a place where I can download beats for hydrogen
<Dr_willis> Perhaps the Hydrogen homepage?
<mixed1234> Dr_willis, I suppose the homepage could have demos but not exactlly beats that people have already recorded, ill give the hmepage a look see though
<mixed1234> Dr_Willis, anyway, thank you very much for the suggestion, greetings!  I have now upgraded to Ubuntu Studio hardy heron 64 bit and it is awesome, 64 bit is a lot faster when youre transferring gigs of data
<Dr_willis> I wouldent think that 64bit would matter with network file transfers much at all..
<Dr_willis> or even hard drive to hard drive transfers..
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, well when I rip CD's I have noticed a gain in speed
<mixed1234> and when transferring my movies is a little faster as well, I can't complain
<Dr_willis> You may be seeing better speeds at encoding the data to mp3/whatever. :) not the data to the disk speeds boosting..
<Dr_willis> I could see how 64bit could help encoding.
<mixed1234> Dr_Willis, why is it that I can't have more than one app playing sound though???
<Dr_willis> Your sound card  and the alsa drivers are not fully supporting the mixing i imagine.
<mixed1234> even after I closed the appz I am still unable to use amarok to play my music, i guess i'll have to reboot
<Dr_willis> some sound cards are very porely done with lackluster support
<Dr_willis> some are so new they 'break' things also
<SmokeEater85911> howdy howdy howdy
<SmokeEater85911> I have another issue if anybody is here can you help address it?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the issue.
<SmokeEater85911> i dont know if i have any audio
<SmokeEater85911> or if its just Flash that isnt playing audio
<Dr_Willis> try playing a game that has some audio?
<Dr_Willis> or download some wav files and tyr playingthem
<SmokeEater85911> well anything flash with music isnt playing the music..
<SmokeEater85911> Im trying to find a wav or something to test
<Dr_Willis> http://www.naturesongs.com/mourndove1.wav
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> not a loud sound..
<SmokeEater85911> well that was weird.. is it natural for this to say battery is not present?
<Dr_Willis> no idea on battery
<SmokeEater85911> now the battery kicked back on.. maybe it was because it had reached fully charged 8shrug*
<Dr_Willis> I noticed my wifes laptop - the battery totally dosetn work - even tho it says its 100% charged.. and its only a year old.
<Dr_Willis> but it was a $350 laptop :P
<SmokeEater85911> fun
<SmokeEater85911> im surprised my wifes laptop hasnt taken a crap yet
<SmokeEater85911> its about 3-4 years old but its taken LOTS of abuse
<SmokeEater85911> the only thing dying on that lappy is the LCD screen is dimming
<Dr_Willis> Yep - my wife leaves hers on like 24/7 for Months at a time.. just sitting there with a solitare game on it
<SmokeEater85911> nope no sound at all
<SmokeEater85911> yeah i hear ya there, mine does the same.. its like its not a desktop.. you cant do that haha
<SmokeEater85911> so for some reason i have no sound
<Dr_Willis> if she kills it.. i will get her another. :)
<SmokeEater85911> (im new to linux)
<Dr_Willis> or give her my current one and get ME a new one. :P
<SmokeEater85911> yeah thats what I did haha, gave her my old gateway and bought a nice new toshiba while i was deployed
<SmokeEater85911> sorry, firefox crashed
<SmokeEater85911> any ideas on the sound thing?
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: is that no sound in general, or something more specific? If it's in general, do you know what the chipset is?
<SmokeEater85911> no sound at all
<SmokeEater85911> yeah the chipset is an intel PM965 Express
<dwidmann> Nah, the sound chip (should have been more specific)
<SmokeEater85911> oh, hm gimme a sec
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: alsamixer *might* tell you
<SmokeEater85911> alsawhatsa?
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: just run that command in a shell and you'll see.
<SmokeEater85911> wow thats pretty neat
<SmokeEater85911> it says its a REaltek ALC268
<SmokeEater85911> (i'll have to learn all these neat little things in the konsole eventualy)
<dwidmann> and off to google I go :)
<hoodlum> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help with a problem i am running in to
<dwidmann> hoodlum: probably
<hoodlum> i am really new to this, but i cannot get my wireless connection to connect to any network that has encryption
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: I wonder if this is still valid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558069
<hoodlum> i know for a fact the password is correct, but it never accepts it
<dwidmann> hoodlum: not my forte ... I'm one of the lucky people whose wireless worked out of the box ... sorry
<SmokeEater85911> dwidmann: k Im gonna download a codec/driver and try then
<SmokeEater85911> hey hoodlum you are having network problems?
<hoodlum> yeah
<SmokeEater85911> I was just having this too but I figured it out
<hoodlum> i am connected wireless now
<SmokeEater85911> does your wlan use a WEP key?
<hoodlum> but i had to take the encryption off
<SmokeEater85911> was it a 10 digit passphrase?
<hoodlum> when the WEP key was activated, i could not conneect
<SmokeEater85911> k did you try clicking the dropdpwn and selecting "HEX"?
<dwidmann> WEP = Weak Excuse for Protection
<SmokeEater85911> i selected hex, and then entered my passphrase and it worked perfectly
<hoodlum> haha its what my campus uses
<hoodlum> really?
<hoodlum> ill have to give that a try
<SmokeEater85911> yeah give it a shot
<SmokeEater85911> I was messing with it for about an hour, to realize I was just trying the wrong one haha
<hoodlum> what kind of computer are you running?
<SmokeEater85911> a Toshiba Satellite X205
<hoodlum> i have an HP, i hate it
<hoodlum> its burning my lap right now
<SmokeEater85911> dwidmann: man trying to install something is a pain in linux lol
<SmokeEater85911> yeah my laptop hardly gets hot, it has huge fans in it but it weighs about 10lbs
<SmokeEater85911> because of the subwoofer
<SmokeEater85911> but the open space allows better airflow
<hoodlum> well thanks for the suggestion, im gonna go mess with it now
<SmokeEater85911> lemme know if it works
<SmokeEater85911> dwidmann: so how do you install stuff? whats the magic command line?
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: most things are relatively easy to install.
<SmokeEater85911> the file is called LinuxPkg_5.07.tar.bz2
<SmokeEater85911> its in my Home>Documents>Audio Card folder
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: two different magic commands available for most things --- apt-get install --- dpkg --install --- those are my "magic" commands.
<SmokeEater85911> sorry still trying to learn all the Linux commands heh
<SmokeEater85911> so use "apt-get install"?
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: no, follow the instructions on that page, I'm assuming ...
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: apt-get install is for grabbing packages from Ubuntu's repository (over 20,000 packages in all), dpkg --install is for installing .deb files.
<SmokeEater85911> ah
<SmokeEater85911> what is -jxvf?
<dwidmann> j = bzip2, x= extract, v = be verbose, f = use archive file
<dwidmann> or something like that
<SmokeEater85911> gotcha
<SmokeEater85911> this little tutorial actually makes it pretty easy to use the terminal to install stuff
<SmokeEater85911> hmm no config screen popped up though
<mark-m_>  i have a question - if anyone has any clues it would help.... when i boot up i get login - enter details all goes OK as soon as the desktop is up and running the keyboard stops. I have swaped keyboards... same problem. On the same machine i can boot into ubuntu media install or a kubuntu kde4 install and no problem.... any clues?
<SmokeEater85911> driver issue perhaps?
<mark-m_> it has beem working fine - then pof! it stopped.....
<SmokeEater85911> dwidmann: so while trying to install it deleted my current driver, and didnt install one, so now its saying there is no sound driver at all
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: uh oh, that's not good
<SmokeEater85911> Configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dwidmann> hmm, have you installed the  "build-essential" package?
<dwidmann> ("sudo apt-get install build-essential")
<SmokeEater85911> standby
<dwidmann> seeing as I just got off work, I need to get a shower ... be back in about 20 minutes.
<SmokeEater85911> k
<SmokeEater85911> this terminal stuff kinda reminds me when i used to fart around in a shell with a MUD I used to work on..
<SmokeEater85911> so the build-essential pack allows the "make" function to act as a compiler right?
<hoodlum> hey, i got it to work thanks a lot
<SmokeEater85911> was that what was wrong with it?
<SmokeEater85911> the hex thing
<hoodlum> sort of
<hoodlum> when i found the security on the router
<SmokeEater85911> w00t haha Ive never touched a linux machine until today, and Im already helpin people haha
<hoodlum> i was typing the passphrase, not the keys it generated
<SmokeEater85911> oh hah
<SmokeEater85911> i made mine simple, i just enter my phone number ;0
<hoodlum> when i had windows no this laptop the passphrase worked
<hoodlum> either way, im happy
<SmokeEater85911> so I take it you are somewhat new to Linux as well?
<hoodlum> yeah
<SmokeEater85911> awesome
<hoodlum> i installed kubuntu on my desktop about a year ago
<hoodlum> and never touched it
<SmokeEater85911> Im trying to learn as much as I can.. I hate windows for all that its worth
<hoodlum> yeah me too
<hoodlum> i still use windows on my desktp because i love gaming
<SmokeEater85911> so right now Im working on little things not working, finding most of this stuff out on my own
<SmokeEater85911> yeah, I dont play that many PC games
<hoodlum> i really want to find out stuff on my own, but its overwhelming
<SmokeEater85911> Im going to buy another HDD and try to use Linux as much as possible
<hoodlum> i dont get all the konsole commands
<SmokeEater85911> i agree.. its definately not point and click
<SmokeEater85911> yeah! same here
<SmokeEater85911> its chinese to me, but im learning
<hoodlum> exactly
<SmokeEater85911> I wanna go to the bookstore and get a linux for dummies book
<SmokeEater85911> it has a lot of the shell commands in it
<hoodlum> haha not a bad idea
<SmokeEater85911> right now Im trying to figure out how to get my sound to work ;)
<hoodlum> i really wanna to figure out how to install and run beryl
<hoodlum> sounds like you laptop has a pretty high end sound system
<SmokeEater85911> whats beryl
<hoodlum> you mentioned the sub woofer
<SmokeEater85911> it has 4 harman/kardon speakers and a sub haha
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SmokeEater85911> its a pretty good laptop for gaming, but I dont play much
<SmokeEater85911> its just a big toy hah
<hoodlum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<hoodlum> look at that video
<SmokeEater85911> nVIDIA Geforce 8700M GT
<hoodlum> wow
<hoodlum> i just got an 8800 in my desktop
<hoodlum> gtx
<hoodlum> my laptop has a 7 series
<SmokeEater85911> wow beryl looks nice
<SmokeEater85911> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<SmokeEater85911> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SmokeEater85911> try that, install compiz-fusion
<SmokeEater85911> its a new and improved beryl i take it
<SmokeEater85911> im DLing it right now
<hoodlum> i did that already
<hoodlum> but cant figure out whats next
<SmokeEater85911> *kicks sound card driver*
<SmokeEater85911> hmm yeah i see what you mean, i just downloaded that stuff too
<SmokeEater85911> and nothing hah
<hoodlum> yeah
<hoodlum> not sure what to do
<SmokeEater85911> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/
<hoodlum> i am just going to follow the directions and see whath appens
<SmokeEater85911> yeah Im trying to find where it says how to install plugins
<hoodlum> already lost
<hoodlum> oh well
<dwidmann> Hmm, I'm back.
<SmokeEater85911> wb
<SmokeEater85911> fixed the driver thing kinda
<SmokeEater85911> still no sound, but at least it shows "system sound" again
<SmokeEater85911> hey hoodlum
<SmokeEater85911> try "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main"
<SmokeEater85911> you know how to use the adept manager?
<SmokeEater85911> dwidmann: so any more ideas?
<SmokeEater85911> i figured out the whole build-essentials thing.. and it compiled fine.. just not the right one i guess
<dwidmann> Umm, I think I'm out of ideas then :\
<dwidmann> One possible solution would be to buy a cheap sound card
<SmokeEater85911> NO, i like my sound haha I'd like to be able to utilize my setup
<hoodlum> ive usesd adept manager
<SmokeEater85911> hoodlum: open adept and search for "compiz-fusion" it will bring up a lot of stuff
<SmokeEater85911> you know whats funny, when i first loaded up kubuntu it played the little tune for startup
<SmokeEater85911> but then i never heard it again
<hoodlum> i installed all of them, haha now i dunno what to do
<SmokeEater85911> yeah me neither lol
<SmokeEater85911> hey dwidmann, do you know how to use compiz>
<SmokeEater85911> ?*
<SmokeEater85911> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: there's a good start :P
<SmokeEater85911> there you go, go to #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: I don't use it myself, so no, not really.
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<SmokeEater85911> did you order your free "powered by ubuntu" stickers? lol
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: no, I had to pay for my "Powered by Kubuntu" stickers :P
<dwidmann> Very cheap, of course ... many thanks to Jenda for that.
<SmokeEater85911> are they the shiny metal ones or just the white paper ones?
<dwidmann> Umm, paper.
<SmokeEater85911> i want some kubuntu stickers! haha where did you get them?
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: Got them from Jenda ... lemme see if I can dig up his email and what you'll need to say/do
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344600
<SmokeEater85911> hmm his link is broken but I assume I can email him
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: yeah, email and ask
<SmokeEater85911> how much did they cost ya
<dwidmann> Umm, can't recall, think I sent $10
<SmokeEater85911> sweet how many did you get?
<dwidmann> Umm, can't remember, this was like a year ago
<dwidmann> More than I really needed
<SmokeEater85911> heh awesoem, im gonna slap it right over my vista sticker lol
<dwidmann> Awesome plan
<SmokeEater85911> im gonna give up on the sound problems for now, and try to get it to recognize my video card...
<SmokeEater85911> :X
<bttb> Hi all
<bttb> Is Kubuntu 8.04 a LTS release?
<Dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Dr_willis> Technically - i dont think it is.
<bttb> Is it maybe LTS when you choose to run KDE3?
<Dr_willis> No idea. The whold LTS means very little to me
<Dr_willis> since im a home user.
<carlin> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SmokeEater85911> LTS.. Learn iT yourSelf
<bttb> Me too, but I like LTS because for me it means that I don't have to care for three years
<bttb> :)
<Dr_willis> Like in 3 years time you will be usign the same or.. :) or even the same machine?
<bttb> Yes
<Dr_willis> In 3 years time.. I can imagine that 2+gb hd's will be common. :) and 8 core cpus will be as cheap as doritos. :)
<bttb> Well, no. After three years I'd update to the next LTS release :D
<Dr_willis> oops 2+TB :)
<Dr_willis> Do what ever you want. this is linux :P
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: not sure about that cheap as Doritos part ... but they'll definitely be on the market.
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  yep. and i bet windows will still grow enough junk to bog them down.
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: probably
<dwidmann> I bet the quad core cpus will be dirt cheap by then though.
<Dr_willis> I saw 1 TB hds in the $180 range on sale today.
<Dr_willis> Thats getting reasonable. :)
<bttb> I'm happy with 30GB on this lappy :D
<dwidmann> Yeah, quite reasonable.
<Dr_willis> I got a 250gb on my laptop. and its only using 20gb or so
<Dr_willis> cheaper to get a new laptop with bigger hd.. then to upgrade my old.
<dwidmann> I've only got a 160g
<dwidmann> **gb in my laptop
<dwidmann> My future plans involve probably those 1TB drives.
<dwidmann> I need to build a relatively inexpensive nfs server
<Dr_willis> Getting where i cant backstuff up fast enought to DVD.
<Dr_willis> I need to make a Fileserver up one day
<Dr_willis> but i still want backups to dvd. :)
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: Yeah, I've been backing up to external hard drive, in addition to keeping everything on my desktop's 750, and important stuff on my laptop's 160
<Dr_willis> Yep. It seems i can burn dvd disks faster then i can often copy things to external usb hd's
<limz> howzit
<Dr_willis> external sata drives... ! i want one! or a dozen
<limz> any1 know a VNCViewer to view a windows machine from Ubuntu?
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: eSATA is just as fast as the internal version ... I think connected via USB 2.0 I can only get like 30Mbs, but with eSATA and the same drive I get 45+
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: caveat at least with this motherboard, I don't know about others, is that the eSATA isn't plug & play
<SmokeEater85911> back
<dwidmann> wb SmokeEater85911
<SmokeEater85911> thanks, i got compiz workin
<SmokeEater85911> got it to recognize my video card too
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: that's always good
<dwidmann> I want a new video card ...
<SmokeEater85911> i have a nice one that came with the lappy ;)
<dwidmann> A mobile one, that's nice? Which model might that be?
<SmokeEater85911> nVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT
<gnumm> how long does an update from one kubuntu version to the next usually takes?
<gnumm> how much time
<dwidmann> gnumm: depends on your connection speed.
<gnumm> ah right
<gnumm> 230kb/s
<dwidmann> also depends how many extra package syou have installed.
<gnumm> lets say a kubuntu installation without additional packages
<gnumm> it shouldn't take longer than 3 houres or?
<josh__> im in Kubuntu...
<dwidmann> Shouldn't
<josh__> how do i compile my 9800 GTX Drivers
<josh__> what are the commands?
<josh__> hehe
<josh__> i compiled drivers in ubuntu and Suse before...
<josh__> just kinda confused in Kubuntu lol
<josh__> anyone want to help?
<dwidmann> josh__: download it from nvidia.com, then run "chmod +x thefilethatyoudownloaded" then "sudo ./thefilethatyoudownloaded
<josh__> so its chmod +x (space) the file i downloaded?
<josh__> while i am in the GUI?
<dwidmann> No, in a shell
<josh__> how do i get to the shell?
<josh__> what command?
<dwidmann> ctrl+alt+f1
<josh__> how do i get back?
<josh__> when i am there
<dwidmann> ctrl+alt+f7
<josh__> ight thx
<josh__> ill let you know how it goes
<dwidmann> You should probably log out  before you switch to ctrl+alt+f1
<josh__> of IRC?
<josh__> or
<dwidmann> josh__: out of kde
<josh__> ok
<josh__> gonna do this now
<SmokeEater85911> wow thats pretty enat
<SmokeEater85911> neat*
<SmokeEater85911> so does that just open the shell or what
<dwidmann> SmokeEater85911: ctrl+alt+f1-6 = virtual terminals
<SmokeEater85911> what do they do?
<gnumm> but with ctrl + alt +f1
<gnumm> you are still in X
<gnumm> you must leave X
<dwidmann> gnumm: that's why I said he should log out first
<hoodlum> what does the keystroke <shift><super>
<gnumm> yes i didn't see
<hoodlum> what does super mean
<SmokeEater85911> super?
<hoodlum> yeah
<hoodlum> some of the commands for the compiz are shift super
<hoodlum> or  ctrl super
<gnumm> on your keyboard it should be the button with the windows flag
<hoodlum> ooh
<gnumm> there is often a windows flag
<hoodlum> yeah thats it
<hoodlum> thanks
<SmokeEater85911> heh I wondered if that key was even used with linux
<SmokeEater85911> I wish it would bring up the Kmenu
<SmokeEater85911> then I'd slap the kubuntu sticker over that key ;D
<gnumm> ask kde4 dev ;) maybe they accept that idea...
<SmokeEater85911> OH YOU CAN DO IT MUAHAHA
<SmokeEater85911> haha sorry got a little too excited there
<josh__> hmm
<josh__> it complains about Xsever
<josh__> that i have Xserver running
<josh__> i used the
<josh__> 2 commands
<josh__> you gave me
<josh__> in the shell
<dwidmann> hmm, do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<josh__> how do i restart it tho?
<dwidmann> then to get back to X afterwards, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<josh__> when i am done?
<josh__> then i can go back into
<josh__> my
<josh__> desktop?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<josh__> nothing will be screwed up
<josh__> ight
<josh__> ill try again
<dwidmann> josh__: You'll want to configure X before restarting though - sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gnumm> type in the usual konsole "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<gnumm> so stop X
<dwidmann> gnumm: You do realize that josh__ just left the server, right?
<gnumm> yes now
<gnumm> i'm too late today..
<OutoLumo> Nice... I Rebooted, and GRUB said: "File not found."
<dwidmann> OutoLumo: error 17 huh?
<OutoLumo> The nice thing is, that it took only about 30 seconds to recover :-7
<OutoLumo> dwidmann, I had updated kernel, but neglected updating menu.lst
<dwidmann> OutoLumo: yeah, that would do it
<OutoLumo> good thing I knew what to do. I've had trouble with dual boot before.
<josh__> it saids
<josh__> i have no libc header files
<josh__> :/
<josh__> what must i do?
<dwidmann> josh__: well
<dwidmann> josh__: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<josh__> dang those build essentials lol
<josh__> everytime
<josh__> its always them
<josh__> at least with newbies like my self
<Douglas_E> hello all, I have a computer and a laptop on a router in my house and want to be able to share files and printer etc between them. How do I set this up? Is there a good webpage? What software is best?
<josh__> =/
<josh__> alright
<josh__> its done
<josh__> should i try again then?
<Douglas_E> should I set up somba? Is that the right software for this little system?
<josh__> ima try again
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: you can share the printer with CUPS, you can share the files with NFS
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<SmokeEater85911> nite all
<Douglas_E> thanks dwidmann! Just getting the word nfs has let my googling start to work. :-)
<rasmus> Hi! I want to remove xpad completly but even though i use the purge-command my notes reapear when reinstalling. How do i remove it completly
<josh__> it works xD
<josh__> how do i get into compiz tho?
<josh__> i pressed the install button for it
<josh__> where do i like  find it lol?
<dwidmann> rasmus: probably some config files for it laying around, perhaps in a hidden file in your home folder (probably something like ~/.xpad)
<dwidmann> josh__: maybe someone in #compiz-fusion would know
<rasmus> dwidmann: aren't they supposed to be purged to? I'll have a try manualy then
<Douglas_E> what is that address? It keeps showing up. Are these only local computers? "For Full Read Write Permissions allowing any computer from 192.168.1.1 through 192.168.1.255"
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 <-- you mean this one?
<josh__> hmm
<Douglas_E> dwidmann: no I mean 192.168.1.X
<josh__> how do i enable the cube effect in Kbuntu lol?
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: 192.168.1.x is reserved for local stuff, yeah. Whether or not your networks router uses that or not can vary though
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: pretty sure there are a few others that  can be used
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: when configuring NFS you can use hostnames instead and/or also if you want to.
<Douglas_E> dwidmann: like localhost?
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: it doesn't make much sense to share it with the same computer, but yeah, you *can* do that
<dwidmann> to get the hostname you can use the hostname command (very obvious, I know)
<Douglas_E> dwidmann: As I am sure you cane see I am network Newbie, I just want to let my laptop get at everything without compromizing my security of coures. I do serve a web page and ssh to the net.
<dwidmann> I don't know too much about Networking either, just enough to get by.
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: You'll probably want to configure iptables to make things more secure then. NFS isn't the most secure of protocols, so you'll want to make very sure that its port is only accessible locally and not from the net.
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: I've not had enough experience with that myself though to be able to tell you how to do it ..
<Douglas_E> dwidmann: I use firestart. It is great and easy. Do you know how to tell what port nfs is on?
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: not me, sorry
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: maybe in one of NFS's config files?
<dwidmann> Douglas_E:  you probably want to change it anyway.
<Douglas_E> dwidmann: I can search it but do you know where that config is of the top of your head?
<dwidmann> not sure Douglas_E, it has been a while
<josh__> what was that
<josh__> compiz channel?
<josh__> lol
<josh__> my cube effect
<josh__> is only showing has 1 plane
<josh__> 1 face 2 sided
<josh__> or a 2 sided plane
<josh__> not a 6 faced cube...
<josh__> i need 4 desktops
<josh__> not 2...
<josh__> alot of people have this problem...
<dwidmann> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<josh__> i dont know how to fix it in Kubuntu
<josh__> how i change my number of viewports?
<josh__> in Kubuntu
<josh__> to like 4 or 6
<josh__> instead of just 2
<josh__> or desktops
<josh__> i guess they call em
<bobito> anyone know how to get sources.list back to its 'fresh install' state?
<josh__> KDE pwns Gnome
<josh__> im never going to use Gnome again
<josh__> its trash
<dario> josh__ just look in systemsettings
<josh__> i did but
<josh__> it doesn't seem to work...
<josh__> hm
<josh__> ima try an log out and it
<josh__> in*
<josh__> umm
<josh__> when i compiled
<josh__> should of have gotten this error
<josh__> Warning : Unable to perform the runtimeconfiguation check library 'libGL.so.1' ('/user/lib32/libGL.so.173.14.12') assuming sucessful installation
<josh__> is that a problem?
<josh__> cause my GUI is being a little fishy...
<josh__> any idea?
<josh__> if thats bad or not
<josh__> :/
<dwidmann> josh__: Welcome to the world of beta drivers.
<josh__> ^^
<josh__> thats a beta driver O_o
<josh__> dangit....
<josh__> slap me silly, and punch me in the face...
<josh__> what should i do then lol
<dwidmann> josh__: well, it's the only way you're going to have that 9800gtx working well (the beta driver, that is), unless 177 was recently released and I didn't hear about it.
<meta> Hi all
<dwidmann> Hi meta
<meta> I have enabled the transparent windows in kde. Now my kicker is about 80% transparent
<meta> and there are no setting to get that back to 100%
<meta> how can i set it to 100%?
<josh__> i need mp3 support...
<josh__> and .wma
<josh__> how do i do this
<josh__> lol
<dwidmann> meta, right click on kicker, configure panel, appearance tab, click advanced options
<dwidmann> josh__: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<meta> yeah i was there
<meta> but that slider only sets the tinting
<meta> not the transparency
<dwidmann> meta, that tinting should do the trick, one end is opaque tinted, the other end is completely transparent.
<meta> i tried to set it everywhere
<meta> and it isn
<meta> 't changes anythin
<meta> g
<dwidmann> meta: is transparency enabled?
<meta> yeah
<meta> ij the window settings
<meta> n
<josh__> why do people even use Gnome?
<josh__> instead of KDE?
<meta> Because they are can't chew a gum and walk in the same time
<meta> Too many buttons and settings for their V 1.0 brain:)
<meta> Now i'm lacking an option... but this is another thing:)
<dwidmann> I was trying to think of something constructive to say, but I personally kind of agree with meta in a way, even though I feel like I shouldn't ^^;
<meta> I have a very cool example, a moment
<meta> Check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<meta> Cheese is the new and fancy photo shooting/video grabbing utility for Gnome, quite similar to Photobooth for OSX.
<meta> In the gnomeidiotic language, fancy means 5 button.
<meta> http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese/screenshots.html
<meta> And you  may think that there are a "Preferences" submenu under the "Edit" menu, i have tried this app, and i can say: no.
<meta> Resolution? Brightness? Mirroring? Color correction? Nooo don't confuse the users.
<josh__> i need
<josh__> a good media player...
<josh__> any ideas?
<meta> smplayer?
<meta> kmplayer,kaffeine, vlc?
<meta> or if you want to get your brain out then totem:)
<josh__> ^^
<josh__> i need to enable my USB Headset
<josh__> has the default Audio thing...
<josh__> how do i do this?
<josh__> i have 2 audio sources
<japa> do what?
<josh__> i need to select one has my default source
<japa> hm... not sure how to help that...
<josh__> :(
<japa> can anybody help me with my nVidia drivers? they are installed, but shaders don't work
<josh__> umm
<josh__> i need to get these drivers working...
<josh__> what is 'libGL.so.1'
<josh__> ?
<favro> !info libgl
<ubottu> Package libgl does not exist in hardy
<favro> of course
<josh__> ^^
<favro> josh__: libgl isn't a package, just a library
<favro> !find libgl
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dev, gle-doc, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri (and 91 others)
<josh__> ^^
<favro> josh__: you need to install restricted modules
<josh__> ^^
<josh__> how
<josh__> hwo
<josh__> how
<josh__> ^^
<josh__> speak more of this wisdom please
<favro> josh__: search in adept to find the ones that match your kernel number
<josh__> btw does the Kubuntu Broswer stink?
<josh__> everything complains about it
<josh__> being compatible
<favro> uname -r   in konsole to find kernel num
<josh__> 2.6.24-19-generic
<Anubis1> hi guys . i'm trying to run kubuntu installed inside of windows (wubi) but when i reboot computer and select kubuntu it give me error 15
<x_friend_of_wind> hello,is there some italian here?
<Anubis1> it seems it can not find the menu.lst from grub
<Anubis1> how can i resolve this ?
<emilsedgh_> !it | x_friend_of_wind
<ubottu> x_friend_of_wind: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<x_friend_of_wind> thank's
<x_friend_of_wind> *____________*
<x_friend_of_wind> Alla prossima!!! Un Saluto Kriminale a tutto il Canale!!! By [Wµî†€ K®î(v)¡ñå£]™ [§©®îÞ¯|¯]
<favro> josh__: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19
<josh__> i got
<josh__> ones that say
<josh__> generic
<josh__> openvz
<josh__> rt
<josh__> server
<josh__> xen
<josh__> its linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19 + those tags
<josh__> desisions desisions...
<josh__> what should i do?
<dvoideee> in wich package is krandr
<josh__> favro,
<favro> josh__: ping
<josh__> favro
<josh__> i got a bunch of options man
<josh__> generic
<josh__> openvz
<josh__> rt,server,xen
<favro> the restricted modules don't have the mesa drivers like I thought
<josh__> idk what ones i should install
<josh__> ^^
<Anubis1> so , anyone?
<favro> josh__: what's the vid card?
<josh__> favro, 9800 GTX
<favro> josh__: tried the restricted drivers?
<favro> where are you at with this?
<andreas_> hello. does anybody now how to deny webapplets (fileuppload to google or something else) to browse the hole file system?
<josh__> hmm
<josh__> man, things seem to be working out good
<josh__> =O
<josh__> firefox fixxed my problem
<josh__> on the interwebs
<favro> :)
<josh__> i just wish i could make open audio my
<josh__> default
<josh__> audio
<josh__> or make my USB headsets my default
<favro> !enter | josh
<ubottu> josh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josh__> because i also have onboard audio
<josh__> sorry, lol
<favro> disable the onboard in the bios josh__
<josh__> thats not an option tho...
<favro> k
<josh__> i mean i duel boot
<josh__> so
<josh__> hmm this could fix my Mic issues
<josh__> i guess i will disable for now...
<favro> yep - right click on the sound icon give you a choice for which audio h/ware
<josh__> ight thx Kubuntu FTW! best OS Ever so fast man its insane windows xp is slow compared to this
<b1nar10> hola a todos
<b1nar10> hi everyone
<JohnFlux_> hey all
<rusidi> hei all
<rusidi> magrib yuk
<Flashy> since I get autokicked from #wine can anyone tell me how to see .wine/c_drive/ in dolphin?
<MPat> Flashy, wiev show hidden files and then in home you can find it
<Flashy> thanks
<RurouniJones> Invite only channel?!
<RurouniJones> That can't be the official channel then, can it?
<RurouniJones> #winehq
<RurouniJones> Thats it Flashy
<Flashy> thanks
<gstaniak> hi
<gstaniak> how do i check/change mac address of an ethernet card in kubuntu?
<rusidi> yup
<TimS> I am trying to set up qt4, where is the default install location? I am trying to set up the PATH variable, I think it should be /usr/share/qt4/bin, is that right?
<favro> TimS: type   $PATH   in konsole to check :)
<TimS> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<favro> TimS: anywhere except /usr/games
<TimS> Eh?
<TimS> I am following the qt guide, and PATH needs to point to the qt4 installation, or am I getting confused?
<favro> /usr/games: No such file or directory - most apps go in /usr/bin - or a soft link does
<favro> TimS: try this - sudo ln -s /usr/share/qt4/bin /usr/bin/"what qt4 wants"
<TimS> I am not trying to link qt4 to anywhere.
<TimS> No, I am trying to set up the PATH variable in bashs .profile
<favro> in bash
<TimS> Okay, I ran it and it works.
<TimS> So, it is now at /usr/bin/qt4 correct?
<TimS> Okay, awesome. I gotta go have some lunch now, back in a bit.
<favro> TimS: the "what qt4 wants" bit is all you need to type in konsole as it is in your path now :)
<aletinel22944> Hi all, I've got a problem with my intel 3945 ABG wireless card. I'am able to scan for networks but not to connect, that happends under kubuntu hardy, with gusty everything was working perfectly! Any help? Plese...
<blackflag> hello all :) I want o use udma 4 for a hd, now its using udma3. How can I change this?
<blackflag> when I do hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc the desktop freezing and I get segmantation fault
<blackflag> what is wrong?
<blackflag> Can someone help?
<blackflag> okay, found it: hdparm -X68 /dev/hdc
<adz21c> hi, I have a webcam and a TV tuner card. When I boot up they seem to alternate between /dev/video1 and /dev/video0, which can get a bit annoying when using TV time and every so often I have to change the device from video0 to video1 to get the tv tuner. Any ideas how I might make them use specific /dev's?
<koala_man> how do I get kpowersave to not turn off the display when I close the lid?
<RurouniJones> hoi all, I have reinstalled wine on kubuntu using apt-get and now when I install programs they are not appearing in the kubuntu start-bar (for want of a better word). How can I get this working again?
<koala_man> I tried disabling display power management, but it still does it
<mudit_> hi
<Nyad> Hi, how do I install the 32bit version of kafeine? I'm using amd64 version but I only have 32bit codecs for realmedia files coz the 64bit ones are dodgey
<Nyad>  Hi, how do I install the 32bit version of kafeine?
<tt5786> can some one help me with how to copy files in the file system
<Nyad> I am using 64bit kubuntu
<sFEARs> having some trouble connecting wirelessly thru knetwork manager, can anyone give me any ideas on how to fix?
<Nyad> tt5786, sure
<tt5786> how do you do it
<tt5786> i have no idear
<RurouniJones> sFEARs: you will need to give more details about what is happening other no one will be able to help
<Nyad> to your home folder or somewhere in the root path
<Nyad> ?
<tt5786> from /etc/... to /var/www
<tt5786> lets say
<RurouniJones> GUI or command line?
<tt5786> gui will be better
<jonnor> drag and drop baby?
<tt5786> lol tryed that dont do nothing
<RurouniJones> open up both paths in konqueror or dolphin then drag and drop
<jonnor> just as in windooze or whatnot
<RurouniJones> make sure you have permission to edit both locations
<Nyad> he needs root privelages
<sFEARs> i had some problems while updating, i usually use gdm and am having some problems booting into it. i'm not booting sucessfully into Kdm and usually can right click on the knetwork manager icon and a list of available wireless networks pops up, it's not doing that now, it just shows my eth0, wlan0, & wlan1
<jonnor> open your filebrowser as root
<tt5786> how do i do that
<sFEARs> i'm now* booting sucessfully into kdm
<jonnor> alt + f2, then type kdesu dolphin
<tt5786> im using ubuntu
<jonnor> that gives you temporary root "superuser" access
<jonnor> then type gksu nautilus
<adz21c> hi, I have a webcam and a TV tuner card. When I boot up they seem to alternate between /dev/video1 and /dev/video0, which can get a bit annoying when using TV time and every so often I have to change the device from video0 to video1 to get the tv tuner. Any ideas how I might make them use specific /dev's? I also have the same problem with my cd drives, they keep switching betwen scd0 and scd1.
<l3x> how to fix this: i tried compiling some package, and it said: c compiler cannot make executables...
<tt5786> thanks
<jonnor> you progably need superuser/root access l3x
<jonnor> is it the make install step that fails?
<l3x> jonnor: thanks
<sFEARs> when i try to use the ifup wlan1 command it tells me ingnoring unknown device wlan1. ???
<jonnor> wlan1 is not usually not a device in linux? :p
<jonnor> its usually eth1 or ath1 (why the hell is there two different, I dont know?)
<tt5786> ok next question i want to use phpmyadmin how do i do that
<jonnor> do you have it installed?
<sFEARs> i've never heard of ath1
<tt5786> yes its installed to /etc/phpmyadmin and there is also php5 installed
<jonnor> is your webserver running? (apache or whatnot)
<tt5786> thats what i am trying to do
<tt5786> i installed apache through that installer thing
<jonnor> then its probably allready running
<tt5786> how do i access it
<sFEARs> i could use some help connecting, anybody know a few troubleshooting steps i could try?
<jonnor> be sure that its running first
<tt5786> how so
<jonnor> check with Ksysmonitor
<RurouniJones> Hi all, I have reinstalled wine using apt-get and it appears to have broken the integration with KDE somewhat. Applications installed are no longer added to the start-bar. The winecfg interface is de-skinned and I can't save any changes. Any ideas how I can get it re-integrated?
<tt5786> ok remember i am using ubuntu
<jonnor> oh, I dont recall the name of the task-manager there
<jonnor> but it should be under System somewhere
<tt5786> system moniter
<jonnor> thats probably it
<jonnor> check if apache2 is running
<tt5786> ok what do i need to find ther
<tt5786> its not in there
<jonnor> btw, whats the CLI command for listing processes ? anyone?
<RurouniJones> you do realise this is #kubuntu, not #ubuntu , if you are having trouble with ubuntu you should really go there
<RurouniJones> jonnor ps
<RurouniJones> ps aux for all processes
<RurouniJones> top for an interactive list
<tt5786> i went to the ubuntu room and no one will help
<jonnor> its not a ubuntu spesific problem, so might as well do it here
<tt5786> thanks jonnor
<RurouniJones> well, the drag and drop not working could well be, but I digress.
<jonnor> I think he got that figured out tho...
<tt5786> so how do i start the apatchi running
<tt5786> yes that i did
<jonnor> I think you need to log out and in
<jonnor> cause apache is run under another user
<tt5786> ok hold on
<tt5786> i am restarting
<jonnor> might even need to reboot
<fanel> somebody could fix the sound in Kubuntu?
<jonnor> im not so sure tho
<tt5786> its cool
<jonnor> the sound is working in Kubuntu :P (at least in mine)
<tt5786> my sound works
<jonnor> but if you want help fanel  you would need to describe it more :P
<fanel> ok
<fanel> in fact I have installes ubuntu on a laptop toshiba ii]
<tt5786> ok loged back in not running
<RurouniJones> tt5786: To see if apache is running go to the command line and type->     ps aux | grep httpd
<RurouniJones> or maybe grep apache
<fanel> l30-10x
<jonnor> and youre sure that you installed it properly tt5786 ?
<fanel> I used an original Cd
<jonnor> if so youre gonna have to check the deamon/services listing
<fanel> stiil I vahe got no sound
<jonnor> and thats ubuntu/gnome spesific
<tt5786> o got lots of info
<tt5786> yea i used the package installer thing and it installed everything
<fanel> I use KDE right now
<tt5786> if i load http://localhost
<tt5786> it works
<fanel> so,jonnor,please tell me what should I do,what should I check?
<RurouniJones> Then it is running
<tt5786> ok but then why can i not access phpmyadmin
<RurouniJones> because that is a whole different kettle of fish in terms of setup
<RurouniJones> which is probably beyond a general OS help channel like this
<tt5786> ok well then how do i do that
<tt5786> lol
<jonnor> fanel: first of all you should check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jonnor> and google the name of your laptop + kubuntu (or ubuntu) sound problem
<fanel> ok,thanks
<RurouniJones> tt5786: Why do you want phpmyadmin anyway? Is this a server you are setting up or a home machine?
<sFEARs> i can't connect with knetworkmanager, anybody know a few troubleshooting steps i could try?
<Bauldrick> sFEARs: probably won't help you, but I switched to wicd that seems to work for me better than knetworkmanager
<boritek> hello
<boritek> how can i make mousewheel scrolling work man and less commands in Konsole ??
<boritek> mouse scrolling work in gnome-terminal but not in Konsole
<Glady> someone knows where I can see my queue of file waiting to be printed?
<boritek> in man and less
<boritek> Glady, i use ubuntu but i think you also should have an icon on the panel
<boritek> while printing
<Glady> an icon
<Glady> where
<Bauldrick> Glady: you could try http://127.0.0.1:631/  ?
<Glady> what u mean
<boritek> Glady, well i am not sure, coz i use ubuntu but there if i print something there will be an icon on the gnome-panel
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Glady> nice tool
<Glady> tnkx
<Glady> what is the command to list the system spec ; lsmh?
<boritek> most basic is: uname -a
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I can reconfigure xsserver? When I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I m not able to choos a grafic- card or monitor?
<blackflag> where is it gone? Are there new way to configure xserver under hardy?
<baudthief> just installed kubuntu on my laptop, are there any tools like nvidia-config for ati/fglrx?
<baudthief> need to enable VSYNC/VBlank
<RurouniJones> baudthief: First you should install the nVidia binary drivers
<Joel123> Hi, after inserting my television into my computer and selecting "clone picture" in the graphics options my ubuntucomputer only boots with terminal and not with the "graphic interface" how do I fix this?
<baudthief> RurouniJones: You misunderstood, I have an ATi card in this laptop
<RurouniJones> oh right
<BluesKaj> blackflag, yes the hardy reconfigure xserver-xorg procedure has changed from previous releases . There are fewer options to choose from for res/graphics and monitor settings than before.There may be an explanation as to why but i haven't seen one or any reasoning behind the changes
<blackflag> hmm, I googled about that. Can also dont find a reason what it happens, sorry that I have to say it: sh..!
<ubuntu_> Hello
<ubuntu_> everyone
<ubuntu_> Im trying to install kubuntu
<ubuntu_> Im in the live desktop right now
<ubuntu_> but the partition managed hangs
<ubuntu_> at 50%
<blackflag> and nothing what to do about it, there a hints for nv users, what is with the rest?
<ubuntu_> any idea ??
<KRF> ubuntu_, restart, retry :(
<see-g> ubuntu_: the partition manager of the alternate installation disc seems to perform better than the one on the live disc (might only be the front-end, though). There's no using the box during installation then, though
<blackflag> xserver comments: http://www.fsfe.org/en/fellows/gerloff/blog/why_did_you_castrate_xserver_xorg
<jabba_> i just looked at the "ubottu" help document for wifi, but it does not work in KDE
<jabba_> we do not have system > admin > network
<jabba_> i'm trying to get my computer to join a wireless network and i don't know whihch tool to use
<concernedcitizen> kNetworkManager
<jabba_> concernedcitizen: yes but how do i get this to run? i don't see it in the menu anywhere
<concernedcitizen> Its under "Internet"
<jabba_> "under internet"??
<blackflag> hmm, where can I go to beef about the xserver configuration?
<jabba_> blackflag: there's an xorg channel on freenode, but that's not quite the right attitude :)
<blackflag> I ll go to the ubuntu xserver maintainer....
<blackflag> yes, the attitude is not correct in the moment, cause Im angry about that. Im asuming such things at M$, not here...
<jabba_> concernedcitizen: where do i find what you're referring to
<jabba_> blackflag: your attitude about "M$" is pretty bad too.
<blackflag> no, thats not
<jabba_> blackflag: free software is not written to make your life easier.
<blackflag> you are not correct, free software is to make my life easier, caue Linux is comfortable!
<concernedcitizen> hit your KDE button, under "Internet"
<blackflag> ANd the xserver configuration is in the moment not
<jabba_> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<blackflag> this is a kubuntu issue!
<jabba_> concernedcitizen: under my "kde button," i do not have an "inernet"
<jabba_> +t
<concernedcitizen> then just launch it from konsole
<jabba_> yeah that's the problem. when i run it from the console, it just returns without doing anything
<jabba_> foo% knetworkmanager
<jabba_> foo%
<concernedcitizen> look at your systray
<jabba_> okay i see two connections
<jabba_> er i don't
<jabba_> i see two copies of the same connection
<acke> heya whats the easiest way to share files from kubuntu? smb, ftp, other?
<acke> its a temp solution
<jabba_> acke: depends on who you're sharing them to
<jabba_> acke: i prefer smb for most stuff  but if you can use scp it's a lot better
<acke> windows machine on local network
<jabba_> (or sftp...)
<jabba_> acke: just use smb
<acke> jabba_ k. any good smb apps for configuring smb?
<Glady> !ark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<ZZ1> hi, can someone show me how to change screen resolution in kubuntu?   It's stuck in low graphics mode
<ZZ1> there doesn't seem to be a gui option
<starenka> ZZ1: kmenu -> system settings -> monitor & display
<ZZ1> there is no ﻿monitor & display option when I do this
<acke> anyone used swat?
<starenka> ZZ1: hmm, than smthng must be wrong then ...
<starenka> ZZ1: u sure u don't have the advanced tab on?
<ZZ1> ﻿starenka: no advanced tab
<starenka> ZZ1: sry, m8 been away (cigarette)
<starenka> ZZ1: http://crap.starenka.net/dktp.png
<starenka> ZZ1: nothing like this at all?
<acke> i set up samba, with guest ok=yes but when i go to the ip. it asks for username and password. i tried using my regular one.. but that didnt work, what to do?
<ZZ1> yes but no option for monitor
<starenka> ZZ1: you can change the resolution in Xorg config files then... but it seems something is wrong with the video card detection, cause you should normally have the option in system settings
<Nyad>  Hi, I am using amd64 kubuntu, how do I install the 32bit version of kafeine?
<GuidMorrow> I have an ATI TV-Wonder VE installed in this machine that's running Kubuntu 8.04, are there device drivers for it?
<abby87> GuidMorrow: http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/ati_tv.php
<vera> ...
<vera> dfaf
<abby87> vera: ur keyboard is running fine i guess
<vera> guess?
<starenka> :)
<weteran> türkçe bilen ?
<abby87> vera: 0r mebbe u r in need of localization?
<vera> uff
<abby87> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vera> what is this?
<abby87> !tell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell
<benbread> Hey i'm running kubuntu with latest updates but ever since my laptop shutdown uncleanly i cannot get my Atheros wireless card to work - error "wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)", the prop. driver is installed and "in use" but there is no ath0 device when running "iwconfig"
<abby87> benbread: iwlist scan
<abby87> benbread: is the driver using ndiswrapper?
<vera> what are you talking about?
<GuidMorrow> I really don't see any hardware drivers on there, and Adept Manager can't find the package
<abby87> vera: no u were typing dfaf an uff and stuff that's y
<benbread> abby87: iwlist scan reports only lo and eth0 - the driver i believe uses madwifi
<abby87> benbread: ur eth0 is there
<abby87> but its not working is it?
<abby87> benbread: no experience on madwifi
<benbread> abby87: The wifi device is usually listed as "ath0"
<abby87> benbread: ooh
<abby87> benbread: hmmdo u dual boot? any other os on the same m/c?
<shadowhywind> anyone know why i can't join the openvpn channel.. i keep getting You need to be identified to join that channel
<gabrieldain> shadowhywind: your nick is registered and you havent identified with NickServ
<gabrieldain> msg NickServ help for more info
<The-Compiler> shadowhywind: You've registered but you haven't checked your mail
<shadowhywind> hehe thanks.. i didn't think i would get an email
<The-Compiler> shadowhywind: so simply execute the command you got in the mail and identify, then you should be able to join
<shadowhywind> thanks so much
<shadowhywind> maybe you guys will know.. I am looking for a way to manually set an IP address for my tap0 device for openvpn. any ideas?
<GuidMorrow> I need that TV-Wonder VE driver... Am I gonna have to get MythTV
<draik> How do I use the firefox binary from mozilla.org?
<The-Compiler> draik: why do you wanna use it?
<draik> The-Compiler: Issues with the currently installed (repo) firefox.
<azure> hi
<azure> does anyone know about a program that can search for regular expressions in log files  and dump them in a new file ?
<KRF> azure, egrep <regexp> file > newfile
<azure> the problem with egrep is that if i am using log file with a lot of Errors , the Errors has a stacktrace
<azure> but all i see is the first row from it
<azure> and i need the whole stacktrace so i can compare it to the previous one
<azure> the idea is to find unique Errors
<KRF>  -A NUM, --after-context=NUM
<KRF> azure ^
<KRF> man egrep
<draik> How do I use the firefox binary from mozilla.org?
<BenPA> hi all ... I want to create a separate partition and put my /home directory in it (should have done this first) how should I copy my home directory (including hidden files and directories) into and have only it be used?
<leon> hey
<lgdmz> i hav a problem with the flash i want to see a video in youtube but its say that i need a version of flash but i download already and still saying the same thing
<lgdmz> can someone help me?
<aanderse> where did you download flash from and what web browser
<Assurbanipal> can someone plz tell me where the program executable files are stored?
<BenPA> I asked first lol
<aanderse> Assurbanipal: several locations, /usr/bin , /bin, /usr/local/bin
<BenPA> hi all ... I want to create a separate partition and put my /home directory in it (should have done this first) how should I copy my home directory (including hidden files and directories) into and have only it be used?
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, because when i try to open a file from mozilla i must assosiate it with the prog...
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, like with pdf files for example
<aanderse> Assurbanipal: what pdf viewer do you use?
<Assurbanipal> the default in kde 4...
<aanderse> BenPA: have you created the new home partition yet?
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, which is called okular
<BenPA> no, but I know how to do that
<lgdmz> well i download the flash of the pag that youyube send me
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, where do i find it to associate it? and is there another way instead of doing all that every time i need to open a file through mozilla?
<aanderse> Assurbanipal: iceweasel just opened them for me.... weird. until someone gives you a better solution you can just tell it /usr/bin/okular
<BenPA> aanderse: I was concerned as to how to copy or move the old directory to the new partition
<lgdmz> of what pag i can download the flash? to see videos of youtube?
<aanderse> lgdmz: try installing flash from ubuntu's package manager
<aanderse> lgdmz: you could open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<aanderse> that would give you flash
<aanderse> BenPA: i guess i would recommend creating the partition now
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, i cannot find okular in /usr/bin folder
<aanderse> Assurbanipal: type in konsole "whereis okular"
<lgdmz> dont want i put that but dont do nothing
<aanderse> lgdmz: what?
<aanderse> BenPA: anywho, make the extra partition, but don't mount it as /home yet
<BenPA> aanderse: I also read somewhere that it was a good idea to create a separate /var also ... is this true
<BenPA> aanderse: ok
<aanderse> BenPA: after you create the ext3 partition, mount it somewhere like /mnt/temp, then do a full copy
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, i got nothing back! the reply was: okular:
<aanderse> BenPA: i'd probably recommend backing up your data too, if you don't know what you're doing you could get in some trouble
<BenPA> aanderse: that is my question ... how do I copy so that the hidden files and such are also copied
<aanderse> BenPA: after you copy all of the data over, you should be able to edit /etc/fstab and add the new partition to have /home as a mount point
<merike> hi, how can one find out recently applied updates?
<aanderse> BenPA: i assume a simple cp -R /home/ /mnt/tmp would suffice
<aanderse> Assurbanipal: do you have okular installed?
<Assurbanipal> aanderse, it is in my start menu and i run it!
<aanderse> Assurbanipal: open up dolphin/konqueror and go to /usr/share/applications/kde4
<starenka> Assurbanipal: should be in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/okular
<BenPA> aanderse: under cp it says -a is the same as dpR ... should I use that instead?
<aanderse> BenPA: well let's man it :)
<aanderse> -a, --archive
<BenPA> aanderse: yes
<BenPA> should I use that instead?
<aanderse> did you want to archive it?
<BenPA> should I am not sure what the difference is
<Assurbanipal> starenka, ok tnx!! it worked! but how can i avoid looking for the files every single time i need to open something in every possible folder??
<BenPA> should I just want to make sure it is an exact copy
<Assurbanipal> starenka, and why the whereis okular returned nothing?
<BenPA> aanderse: I just want to make sure everything is copied correctly
<starenka> Assurbanipal: try locate okular
<aanderse> BenPA: i'd just recommend doing a cp -R /home /mnt/tmp and then do a few simple checks once it's done to assure yourself
<BenPA> ok, let me partition and be right back
<starenka> Assurbanipal: just rightclick pdf file -> open with -> write the path in the input field and check smthng like "remember" and it will work forever
<Assurbanipal> starenka, ok that worked! i ment how will it work if i don;t know the path of the app
<starenka> Assurbanipal: i don't get the question m8.. if you're running it from konsole u can use smthng like autocompleter - its on ur tab ey
<starenka> Assurbanipal: tab key
<starenka> Assurbanipal: just write couple letters and hit tab key
<starenka> Assurbanipal: you can set up an alias if you want
<starenka> Assurbanipal: echo 'alias okular = "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/okular" >> ~/.bashrc
<starenka> Assurbanipal: and then just write okular <file>
<aanderse> starenka: is there a benefit to alias'ing it as opposed to creating a symlink in /usr/bin ?
<Assurbanipal> starenka, when you try to open a specific file for the first time through mozilla, it asks for the aplication to open it with and i must browse to it through mozilla. what i ask is "how do somebody avoid looking to all possible locations for the app?"
<starenka> aanderse: no :))
<aanderse> starenka: ok, i just asked because i never worked with alias's much, thanks
<starenka> aanderse: i guess alias is smarter solution
<aanderse> starenka: for a multi-user system a symlink would be better though, correct?
<starenka> Assurbanipal: oh. i thought you're opening it from dolhpin or such..
<starenka> aanderse: 100p correct
<aanderse> k
<Assurbanipal> starenka, no m8, it must be opened through mozilla... and that is a problem because of the variety of locations used to store programs
<starenka> Assurbanipal: ooo.. i dont use firefox... it doesnt remember the associations?
<starenka> Assurbanipal: lemme see
<Assurbanipal> starenka, it does remeber, but u have to do it for the first time for all possible file types
<starenka> Assurbanipal: shame for firefox then... Opera uses system default associations
<starenka> Assurbanipal: or at least it seems like that
<Assurbanipal> starenka, is there a work around for that?
<starenka> Assurbanipal: i dont, i'm afraid.. you can set those in preferences->applications, but it seems it adds more while using.. it just don't reads the system default ones :(
<Assurbanipal> starenka, tnx for your help !
<Kage_Jittai> how can I reset my sound settings to the default
<starenka> Assurbanipal: hehe. for what? hey try to check this out http://www.terminaldigit.com/2008/08/08/get-firefox-to-honor-kde-file-associations/
<Kage_Jittai> my mic worked two days ago and now its not working cause I messed something up
<Kage_Jittai> and can't get it fixed
<starenka> Assurbanipal: smart soulution i guess :))
<starenka> Assurbanipal: *smart
<starenka> Assurbanipal: fok! * solution
<Assurbanipal> starenka, looks great! but how do i make a script :P????
<starenka> Assurbanipal: run kate
<lgdmz> do someone here is from dominican republic????
<lgdmz> ?????????????
<EagleSn> lgdmz whay do u want someone from there
<EagleSn> lgdmz puedes visitar #kubuntu-es para hablar en español, si es eso lo que quieres
<Kage_Jittai> haha fixed it :P
<lgdmz> kisiera una relacionado con ubuntu
<EagleSn> perdon,. me ocnfundi, prueba en #ubuntu-es
<lgdmz> grxx
<draik> How do I use the firefox binary from mozilla.org?
<EagleSn> hi draik
<EagleSn> extract the package
<draik> EagleSn: Hi
<EagleSn> and run the binary
<_2> anyone know how to determine if a laptop has builtin mic or not ?
<draik> EagleSn: Ok. That is what I have been doing, but I still have the same delay issue and thought I may have been doing something wrong. Thank you.
<ubuntu_> hey there
<EagleSn> did u downloaded a file called firefox-3.0.1-tar.bz2 isnt?
<Etu> Hmm
<_2> Voyager529
<Voyager529> hey 2
<Voyager529> mind giving me a hand?
<Etu> Does anyone knows something about using HP Laserjet Color CP1215 in kubuntu 8.04?
<_2> that's base two.    and just suscently define your isssue and the desired end. Voyager529
<_2> susenctly   maybe
 * _2 not spell squat
<Voyager529> sorry, _2. I'm trying to get libSDL installed so that I can use xwax. It doesn't appear to be in the repositories and I'm still command line stupid.....
<aanderse> libsdl is in the repos
<_2> !info libsdl
<ubottu> Package libsdl does not exist in hardy
<_2> !find libsdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-pango-dev, libsdl-pango1, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 29 others)
<Voyager529> *light bulb*
<Voyager529> so would I be better off trying this in Mint?
<aanderse> !find libsdl1.2
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, libsdl1.2debian-all, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, libsdl1.2debian-esd (and 4 others)
<aanderse> :)
<_2> !info {libsdl-image1.2,libsdl-sound1.2}
<ubottu> Package libsdl-image1.2libsdl-sound1.2 does not exist in hardy
<Voyager529> so basically libSDL 2.0 doesn't work in ubuntu 8.x; would it work in Linux Mint?
 * _2 watches the bot freek out like it can't expand a simple glob  ....
<yurimxpxman> I just accidentally overwrited a file with mv. See here <http://pastebin.com/m379aa026>. Is there any way to get this back?
<_2> Voyager529 ah 2.0    hmm lets do a find on that first.
<_2> !find libsdl2
<ubottu> Package/file libsdl2 does not exist in hardy
<_2> so it's source or forget it, i guess.
<Voyager529> gotcha
 * Voyager529 grabs MINT CD
<Voyager529> if I'm not back, you know it worked =)
<Voyager529> thanks for your help, base two!
<aanderse> what's sdl2? i've never heard of that
<_2> yurimxpxman looks like you need to retrieve both 2008-08-14.php and 2008-08-14.html from your backups.
<grifon> =)
<grifon> доброго вечера
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_2> yurimxpxman and you have vi opening a graphical window ???       </shutters>
<yurimxpxman> _2: no... it's an ssh session with X forwarding enabled
<SmokeEater85911> mornin
<_2> yurimxpxman vi file.name yelds >>>     8. X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.  <<< looks like vi is trying to open a graphical window to me.   what did i miss ?      or just forget i mentioned it.
<RurouniJones> Anyone got any recommendations about hardware for a home server? preferably small, must be fanless, have 1TB and linux friendly components
<yurimxpxman> _2: I have no idea why it said that. It's not a graphical app at all.. it's not gvim or anything
<_2> yurimxpxman hmmm your "vi" may be a shell wraper that detects $DISPLAY and uses gvim    idk.      alias | grep vi  ;file `which vi`
<_2> yurimxpxman at any rate.   i doubt that the overwriten file would be recoverable if you have emergency remount readonly as soon as it sync'd    and unless it's a really really important peace of work, it's not worth it to try.   hope you had backups.
<yurimxpxman> _2: I'm trying foremost right now
<_2> well i don't mean to discurrage but the file was not deleted, it was overwriten,  so that will most likely fail.
<_2> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 136 kB
<_2> foremost - Recover files using their headers and footers
<yurimxpxman> _2: well, I'm hoping that on a 750GB hdd, my remaining 300GB will provide some sort of cushion around it :)
<_2> if, and that is always an operative word.   if you succeed,  please let me know.      i always like to hear about miracles
<forty-seven> hi all, newbie question: what is difference between Kubuntu 8.04 and the Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix??
<SmokeEater85911> one has KDE3 one has KDS4
<forty-seven> ahh
<forty-seven> ok
<SmokeEater85911> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<forty-seven> so KDE4 it is!
<forty-seven> :D
<SmokeEater85911> kde 4 sucks
<SmokeEater85911> its still new, still buggy and not quite there yet
<SmokeEater85911> KDE3 is still fully supported and most of the kinks are worked out because of it's age
<forty-seven> so...
<SmokeEater85911> i'd go with KDE3
<forty-seven> for a first timer, go with KDE3?
<SmokeEater85911> *nod*
<_2> !both
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about both
<SmokeEater85911> its technically KDE3.5.9 but who's counting
<_2> also kde4.1....  but who's counting that either
<SmokeEater85911> exactly..
<SmokeEater85911> forty-seven: get KDE3
<forty-seven> roger
<forty-seven> thanks
<forty-seven> :D
<SmokeEater85911> *kicks sound issue*
<forty-seven> i was gonna use gentoo
<stab> is it better to install KD3 than ubuntu?
<_2> forty-seven and you can add kde4 to that and make up your own mind.
<forty-seven> but I keep having problems with it
<forty-seven> so I'm thinking kubuntu would be a better starting point
<_2> stab is 9am better than 9pm ?
<SmokeEater85911> stab its all user preference.. Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<_2> stab depends on whom you ask.
<SmokeEater85911> Im still a newb and Im loving Kubuntu
<forty-seven> I love Konquest
<SmokeEater85911> (id love it more if I can get my sound working)
<forty-seven> best game ever.
<forty-seven> :p
<stab> Konquest?
<forty-seven> its a KDE game
<_2> Q.   "what do linux users do?"
<_2> A.   "they install software."
<stab> can kubuntu be installed with windows in dual booting?
<SmokeEater85911> yup
<forty-seven> yeah
<SmokeEater85911> thats what Im doing with vista
<stab> it is the same thing?
<forty-seven> i got one vista pc, not my choice though
<_2> stab dual or tripple or quad or....
<stab> with a cd?
<_2> yep
<SmokeEater85911> yeah I hate vista.. im trying to move away from M$ though
<stab> so
<stab> I will install my new hdd as a slave
<SmokeEater85911> you can either install a new HDD or partition your existing one
<forty-seven> my friend installed vista and was using the pc
<stab> delete ubuntu and then install kubunu?
<forty-seven> eventually I'll nuke it and install several OSes
<forty-seven> its my media PC, so I'd like to be able to run some old win 98 games
<stab> what will my bios will do with that
<SmokeEater85911> do youhave ubuntu on your other hdd?
<_2> linux doesn't care what disk it's on,  doesn't care if it has a partition or not, much less if the partition is primary or not.    all that matters is that the boot loader can load the kernel/initramfs pair.
<stab> when I boot and choose kubuntu it will go on my new hdd?
<SmokeEater85911> thats all up to where you install it
<stab> will have have to format my new hd with bios or with sudo?
<_2> let the installer do that
<stab> ?
<_2> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<stab> who is the installer?
<_2> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.12 (hardy), package size 2355 kB, installed size 8392 kB
<_2> that installer    ^
<stab> I want to do it myself
<SmokeEater85911> the installer meaning the installation program
<_2> then you'll have to fight with ubiquity.   cause it wants to do it before it copies files....
<stab> I can install it on a new hd not formatted and it will do it before to get installed?
<SmokeEater85911> go to youtube there are videos how to install it
<_2> stab yes
<_2> stab that's what i'm saying.
<SmokeEater85911> ugh so back to tryin to fix this crap
<SmokeEater85911> apparently its seeing my audio card.. it just wont load it up for some reason
<stab> and it will not affect my windows in anyway?
<_2> stab it will ask you how you want to proceed, and give options   amongst them will be things like "manually edit the partition table"  which will let you use "qt/g/parted"  to setup any hdd you may have in the box or connected to it, the way you want it.
<SmokeEater85911> stab: it wont effect windows at all
<stab> ok
<stab> and I dont want partitions
<stab> why should I do partitions?
<stab> if I need place for windows files?
<_2> SmokeEater85911 it can.  depending on user input.  it can totally blot out anything on your hdd if you want/tell it too
<SmokeEater85911> ah, I dunno I just created a separate partition and slapped it on there
<SmokeEater85911> Im gonna buy a 120gb hdd just for linux, and so that way they arent even "touching" eachother
<stab> I just have to stay in my new G disk and dont touch my C
<_2> stab you probably want one partition.   most people find it easiest to use the installer if you have at least one partition.
<SmokeEater85911> granted Ill have to do a fresh install =(
<stab> ok
<stab> one partition
<stab> could I have ubuntu in my C and kubuntu in my G for a while?
<adz21c> hi, I have a webcam and a TV tuner card. When I boot up they seem to alternate between /dev/video1 and /dev/video0, which can get a bit annoying when using TV time and every so often I have to change the device from video0 to video1 to get the tv tuner. Any ideas how I might make them use specific /dev's? I also have the same problem with my cd drives, they keep switching betwen scd0 and scd1.
<agencia01> saofrancisco
<_2> stab before you proceed with only one partition,  may i ask if you have though of some of the advantages of having your home on a seperate fs from the system ?
<agencia01> agsaofrancisco
<_2> stab C and G ???   C and G what ?
<SmokeEater85911> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<stab> separeta file system from home?
<stab> my hdds
<stab> in case it wont work with my new one
<stab> to find solution in ubuntu
<_2> stab and ubuntu is ubuntu is ubuntu.   you can have as many desktops on a linux system as you want.
<SmokeEater85911> i think Im just missing something here
<BenPA> aanderse: are you there
<stab> what u mean by fs?
<_2> fs=file system
<SmokeEater85911> i can detect my sound card in the shell, but the system wont detect it
<stab> you mean I could make more partitions and ?
<stab> have file system separate  from what?
<stab> dont complicate it too much I will do it explose
<aanderse> BenPA: yeah what's up?
<_2> stab the root filesystem  / is all that is required, but if you have a second fs /home  then if you "need" to reinstall you don't lose anything in /home  only the system is reinstalled.
<stab> I think i should read on partitions
<stab> ah ok
<_2> it's a common practice for linux users to seperate their system into chuncks that way.
<stab> like keeping all my documets and settings in windows?
<_2> stab sort of  yeah
<stab> I could have them always seperate than I could reinstall anynew version easily?
<_2> stab more like having them on a seperate disk.     but yeah same idea.    and to your las question  yes.
<_2> last
<_2> !partitions
<stab> I will have a menu for that?
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stab> I m lil lost
<_2> stab  yes in the installer.   it will allow that.     there was a sujestion to view some vidios on utube about that...
<stab> after I reboot with my new hdd I enter in ubuntu and do those commands for the new hdd?
<_2> stab ignore that bot post   ^  i mis que'd that one.
<_2> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<_2> that one is the one i wanted   ^
<stab> ok so I could all format and do what i want with my empty hd with linux
<_2> yes
<stab> and after i reinstall what I want on it
<mario> t
<stab> and I delete ubuntu in my C
<stab> at the end
<_2> what do yo mean "I delete ubuntu in my C" ???   i'm not understanding that at all.
<_2> C++ ?
<_2> :)
<fiyawerx> _2: wubi maybe?
<stab> I want to have all my linux on my new hd
<_2> fiyawerx i'm wondering...
<stab> I installed ubuntu with wubi in windows
<_2> stab yes and ?
<fiyawerx> and now he wants to install it to it's own hd?
<_2> oh ok   yes you can delete that file
<stab> I want windows on C and linux on the new hd
<moroving> какой канал для рууских
<_2> yes you can delete that file that wubi created
<stab> and before to delete it could I copy my Home/user in my new hd?
<_2> yes
<stab> ok
<stab> and then i could install kubuntu in a separate partition
<stab> is it correct?
<_2> the only thing that i would have any concern about.   i'm not sure that grub will insurrect an existing grub.  you might have to manually install grub for the new installation of linux.  but that's a simple process, well documented on the wiki.
<_2> stab yes.    i think you have a full grasp of the situation.
<_2> !grub | as per the though on grub.
<ubottu> as per the though on grub.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stab> ok and what is grup like a bios?
<_2> grub = GRand Unified Bootloader
<_2> no not like bios.   if you have memory as far back as windows 9x   it's like the   c:\iosys.sys and msdos.sys   that loaded windows.
<_2> and that's not a good comparison.
<stab> ok I will read all that before installing it anyway
<stab> thanks
<stab> I hope I will be able to open ubuntu after
<john_> Hi
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> hello?
<emilsedgh> !hi | JohnTheUbuntuGuy
<ubottu> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Hi everybody
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I'm happy to say after a few failed attempts I got Wubi Working and installed Jubuntu
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> *Kubuntu*
<emilsedgh> JohnTheUbuntuGuy: Congratulations!
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Thanks!
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Cause when I booted Kubuntu the second time it went to a DOS Like windows and said BusyBox and I didn't know how to fix that
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> SO i did Wubi a second time and It worked
<BenPA> aanderse: I created the new partition
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I used Wubi too do Kubuntu and I had to install Wubi the second time
<BenPA> but moving and copying the old /home to new home was confusing
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I am the only one here responding
<SmokeEater85911> how do I know if my sound system is not on mute?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> It will show it on the bottom bar on the bottom right cornor where the little speaker icon is
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> if it is Kubuntu
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Or if that's not on mute check your speakers
<SmokeEater85911> i dont have a speaker icon there at all
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Oh then you didn't install sound drivers
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Or you did but hided the icon
<SmokeEater85911> yeah because I have no sound and ive been trying to figure this out since last night
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Oh that means you gotta get sound drivers
<starenka> alsamixer?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Mine already had sound drivers installed
<SmokeEater85911> well mine didnt i guess so..
<SmokeEater85911> it detects my card in alsamixer
<SmokeEater85911> Realtek ALC268
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Ok
<starenka> dont ya have it muted there?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Then you should have sound if it detects it
<starenka> (alsamixer)
<SmokeEater85911> doesnt say if its muted or not
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> Maybe the sound works because I used wubi to install Kubuntu which installs drivers
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> If you just installed Kubuntu regually You need drivers for it
<SmokeEater85911> the master channel is in red though
<SmokeEater85911> could that mean mute?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> It could
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: nope
<SmokeEater85911> no, cant be muted, because my FN+Esc is mute and it says mute off
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: you got white - green - red as volume highness
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I don't have that icon
<SmokeEater85911> ah, when I mute it the 00 says MM
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I have sound though
<SmokeEater85911> sooo.. why wont it play sound
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: bingo, baby
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: that's the question worth a penny, m8
<SmokeEater85911> maybe I have a wrong driver?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I'm still trying to find out how to install Beryl on Kubuntu
<SmokeEater85911> you dont
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: dunno i got realtek alc262 and works
<SmokeEater85911> its now compiz-fusion
<SmokeEater85911> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I am trying to install that
<SmokeEater85911> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<SmokeEater85911> *kicks sound issue* damnit
<unamanic> SmokeEater: to get the speaker Icon, you may have to manually start kmix
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: you don't hear anything at all? i gotproblems with heaphone output tho
<SmokeEater85911> wheres kmix?
<SmokeEater85911> ah i got it
<starenka> alt+f2 kmix
<starenka> you got notebook, right?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<BenPA> can anyone help me copy and mount a new home directory to a new partition?
<starenka> it doesn't play from speakrs ot to headhpones or at all
<SmokeEater85911> at all
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I just installed Compiz Core
<unamanic> SmokeEater: everytime I do a fresh install I have to go in to kmix and unmute or turn up pcm and both front inputs in the mixer
<unamanic> My sound is intel though
<starenka> well, m8 as i said i had problems with headphones output, and i solved it with compiling alsa
<SmokeEater85911> hmm lemme mess with kmix on sec
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> I had to use Kubuntu cause Ubuntu makes my computer graphics scramble
<BenPA> can anyone help me copy and mount a new home directory to a new partition?
<JohnTheUbuntuGuy> and my computer is Brand New
<bastian> #kubuntude
<bastian> !#kubuntude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntude
<bastian> hö
<bastian> kubuntu german channel?
<bastian> deam jabber
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: try this one http://blog.starenka.net/linux/2008-04-28-nefunkcni-vystup-na-sluchatka-fujitsu-siemens-esprimo-u9200-kubuntu-804  i wrote it in czech, but all you need is are the terminal commands... it can work and if not, it wont be worse, right? :P))
<unamanic> bastian: try #kubuntu-de
<BenPA> can anyone help me copy and mount a new home directory to a new partition?
<unamanic> BenPA: do you have a partition set up for it already?
<BenPA> unarmanic: yes
<BenPA> unamanic: yes
<unamanic> BenPA:I don't know the GUI way to do it
<BenPA> I rather use konsole
<afeijo> can I run wingames thru wine?
<BenPA> unamanic: I rather use konsole
<starenka> BenPA: sudo mount /dev/hdax /mountpoint
<starenka> BenPA: cp -R ~ /mountpoint
<starenka> BenPA: after copying, mount the new partition as home in fstavb and you're done
<SmokeEater85911> okay... so flash is locking up firefox, which locks up the system
<SmokeEater85911> I got sound working though.. but its real quiet..
<SmokeEater85911> hello?
<unamanic> SmokeEater: there is a flashsupport lib that needs to be installed inorder for flash to work
<SmokeEater85911> flash works, it just locks up lo
<SmokeEater85911> i downloaded some flash player thing
<unamanic> SmokeEater: That happens to me if all of the levels are not turned up in the mixer
<unamanic> The quite sound
<SmokeEater85911> i had everyone up it wasnt very loud
<SmokeEater85911> my laptop has 5 speakers.. 4 and a subwoofer
<SmokeEater85911> I dont think they are all working
<forty-seven> omg
<forty-seven> help
<forty-seven> how do I get the old konquest :(
<forty-seven> they only have konquest for KDE4
<forty-seven> which does not work properly last I checked
<SmokeEater85911> once I can get flash working I can play some songs and test it
<SmokeEater85911> i need that flashplugin-nonfree right?
<unamanic> SmokeEater:yes
<ign0ramus> smokeeater85911: i've always had the best luck downloading the tar.gz file directly from adobe, extracting, and installing the binary
<SmokeEater85911> I already installed the nonfree
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: plus, you can also get Flash Beta 10, which supports wmode and V4L2 and V4L1
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: my mistake, its and RC now
<SmokeEater85911> a what
<SmokeEater85911> im lookin on the adept manager
<ign0ramus> release candidate.  it's worked out most of the bugs (most)
<ign0ramus> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<SmokeEater85911> so download this flash10?
<afeijo> can I run wingames thru wine?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: if you'd like.  it's pretty stable, and you can actually use a webcam on flash-based sites now
<afeijo> can I run wingames thru wine?
<SmokeEater85911> wow.. thats another thing i need to get working my built in cam but 1 thing at a time... SOUND
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: and i've had fewer problems with Flash crashing Firefox
<ign0ramus> afeijo: you're better off using CrossOver
<afeijo> whats that?
<ign0ramus> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<SmokeEater85911> lets see if i remember how to install tar.gz files..
<Glady> what is the problem with operamotifwrapper?
<ign0ramus> afeijo: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<afeijo> cool, but its not free
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: extract, open terminal and "cd" to install directory.  run "./flashplayer-installer" and follow prompts.
<ign0ramus> afeijo: that is the best way.  you can get some games to run under wine.  what game(s) were you thinking of?
<afeijo> civilization 4
<ign0ramus> afeijo: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/06/10/special-civilization-iv-playable-on-linux/
<Ash-Fox> Civ 4's copy protection wrecked my DVD drive.
<kristian_> thats stupid
<ign0ramus> ash-fox: how is that possible?
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<Ash-Fox> ign0ramus, windows version of civ4 has a copy protection that does something not officially supported by standards with dvd drives to check the disc for authenticity
<afeijo> hmmmmmm, thanks
<acke_n> afeijo: http://frankscorner.org/ is a wickid site for games in linux, it has guides for how to set up games and applications to run in linux
<ign0ramus> ash-fox: while i'm skeptical, if that's true, that is total BS!  Your DVD drive doesn't work at all now?
<Ash-Fox> ign0ramus, nope. I had it replaced twice with same model under waranty, then I noticed a pattern. It was after every time I started Civ4 :P
<ign0ramus> ash-fox: wow.  just wow.
<Ash-Fox> I complained first to my OEM about the issue, they took about a month to get back to me (while I was continiously harassing them for a answer). Upon which they found some unsupported stuff with Civ4. I contacted the Sid company over it, they were extremely rude.
<Ash-Fox> I never got the issue resolved.
<ign0ramus> not surprising.  were you running it in Kubuntu or Windows?
<SmokeEater85911> k I think the new ff10 is installed
<Ash-Fox> Windows XP.
<ubuntu> hej
<SmokeEater85911> how do I know if its installed right or not?
<Ash-Fox> Czesc ubuntu.
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: open firefox and navigate to * about:plugins * it will tell you.
<SmokeEater85911> awesome.. k here goes, lets see if it will crash...
<Ash-Fox> I was told by sid meiers to go complain to the company that made their copy protection software after harassing them for a few days.
<SmokeEater85911> hmm well its working but it is making my system lag pretty bad..
<Ash-Fox> I can't remember what it was called now.
<Ash-Fox> But I did, and I never managed to ever get a response from them.
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: try another flash site (youtube, newgrounds, whatever) to make sure it's not the code on the site you're on
<SmokeEater85911> gr.. im trying newgrounds.. so i know the site isnt messed up
<SmokeEater85911> man FF is a piece of crap for linux
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: maybe for your configuration, but it's fairly usable for many of us.
<SmokeEater85911> it wont even navigate away from this site now
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what in particular is the problem?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: close firefox and reopen it, try flash site again.  if it's still a problem, uninstalling is very easy
<SmokeEater85911> there got it to go to some other site
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what version of firefox are you using?
<SmokeEater85911> k this other site im trying has flash ads on it, they are working
<kaiserjd> does anyone know of a way to install a linux distro from an .iso onto a flash drive using kubuntu?
<SmokeEater85911> 3.0.1
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: ok, because as you may know the older versions had serious memory issues that would lag a system.
<freddy_> hello
<ign0ramus> kaiserjd: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<freddy_> keiner da?
<kaiserjd> ign0ramus: should this work for just about any live cd?
<BenPA> unamanic: I am back
<ign0ramus> kaiserjd: haven't tried it... this article is particular to Kubuntu 8.04, but i'm guessing other versions would be similar.  don't quote me on that, though ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<kaiserjd> ok.... i'm wanting to try some other distros and don't want to go blow money on cd-rw's or waste all of my blank dvd-r's so... i'll give it a try
<MetaMorfoziS> xrandr reports that the connected monitor's maximum resolution is 1024x768, but it's false. It's actually 1280x1024
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set it to the normal resolution?
<ign0ramus> metamorfozis: have you tried * xrandr -s 1280x1024 * ?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's an externaal monitor, so i have tried:  xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024
<MetaMorfoziS> but it says can not find mode...
<ign0ramus> MetaMorfoziS: i think the * -s * parameter forces the resolution. not positive, though
<SmokeEater85911> yup... crashed
<SmokeEater85911> again
<soniker89> .: 17: Can't open /etc/default/console-setup means?
<SmokeEater85911> so is it firefox that keeps crashing me, or the flash plugin?
<soniker89> mines to I got problems with flash too
<matt_> I have a usb device that lsusb doesn't show. dmesg says new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address, but not accepting address. I tried modprobe -r ehci_hcd but can't get it to show
<SmokeEater85911> soniker89: do you use FF?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: it is probably the flash plugin.  It happens to almost all of us.  I found Flash10 to crash less than Flash9, but ymmv
<Zombocom> guys
<SmokeEater85911> do there is no way around it?
<matt_> anyone any ideas how I can get it to recognise?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: not to my knowledge.  I don't think there's a person here who's  had no problems at all with their flash plugin.  Linux support isnt quite up to speed yet.
<gilboman007> i am using ubuntu and want to switch to kubuntu is there any way i can keep all my files and do the switch
<SmokeEater85911> thats awesome.. its a good thing about 90% of sites out there today use flash
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: write a letter to Adobe.
<SmokeEater85911> lol
<SmokeEater85911> adobe doesnt care because Linux doesnt pay them
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: pretty much.  they're getting better, as we're a vocal community, but you can't fault Linux for poor vendor support.
<SmokeEater85911> does Konqueror have the same issues with the flash plugin?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: in my experience, worse :/
<SmokeEater85911> ew
<Zombocom> kdm isnt' working  properly for me, I install and tell the kdm theme manager to use a theme, but I boot up to the same theme every time
<SmokeEater85911> Im just a die hard FF user hah
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: me too.  some people say Opera works better, but i needs my addons!
<SmokeEater85911> yeah i hear ya
<SmokeEater85911> faster fox, greasemonkey, chatzilla
<SmokeEater85911> like Im using chatzilla right now
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: yeah, the addons are the reason i won't use any other browser.  Opera actually is faster, but doesn't have everything that i am used to.
<SmokeEater85911> man everything keeps crashing
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: you can see if you have better luck with Flash9 (which is the current 'stable' version)...
<Zombocom> so anyone up to help me with my kdm problem?
<ign0ramus> zombocom: are you installing system themes or splash themes?
<Zombocom> kdm login screen themes
<Zombocom> splash works fine
<ign0ramus> zombocom: do any themes come by default (as in more than one choice)?
<Zombocom> ign0ramus yes there is a kdm-theme manager package that allows you to choose one
<Zombocom> and last install it worked
<SmokeEater85911> ugh..
<ign0ramus> zombocom: for example, upon installing kdmtheme, i get "Circles" and two "Kubuntu O2" themes.  Have you tried changing to one of the defaults?
<Zombocom> yeah lemme try that
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: remember, the theme must be a "kdmtheme" for it to work properly
<Zombocom> ign0ramus it is a kdmtheme
<ign0ramus> ok, just checking ;)
<Zombocom> http://www.kde-look.org
<Zombocom> click on kde 3.x themes
<Zombocom> I can't enjoy any of those
<Zombocom> :)
<SmokeEater85911> hmm anything special i should know about with using an external HDD?
<Zombocom> brb I'll just be afk because this is a screen session
<ign0ramus> zombocom: but there's a whole section labeled "kdm themes"
<SmokeEater85911> I click on the drive in dolphin, and it comes up with an error
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what's the error?
<SmokeEater85911> logfile indicates unclean shutdown failed to mount
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what's on the drive? An actual OS, or just files?
<SmokeEater85911> just files
<SmokeEater85911> do I mount it?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: yeah, you should be able to force-mount it
<ign0ramus> is it NTFS or ext3 or other?
<SmokeEater85911> nope it just pops up with that error
<SmokeEater85911> NTFS
<SmokeEater85911> the error is like a paragraph long lol
<ign0ramus> did you try * sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdaX * where "X" is your HDD?
<SmokeEater85911> didnt know about that
<SmokeEater85911> i dont know all these commands yet lol
<Zombocom> ign0ramus if you click the section called kdm themes a submenu will appear after the section loads where you can choose 3.x or 4.x
<SmokeEater85911> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action: Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly. Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the...
<Glady> is it good to instaalll firestarter?
<SmokeEater85911> ...'force' option for your own responsibility. For example type on the command line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/iBook -o force Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file: /dev/sdb1 /media/iBook ntfs-3g force 0 0
<SmokeEater85911> thats the error
<ign0ramus> !pastebin | smokeeater85911
<ubottu> smokeeater85911: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: did you try the suggestion? --> * mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/iBook -o force *?
<ign0ramus> that's what i meant by a force-mount
<Zombocom> argggg... it desplays the same stuff whether I enable kdm themes or not
<SmokeEater85911> one sec
<starenka> hello, how can i run command on every system start?
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<ign0ramus> zombocom: are you accessing the theme manager via "System Settings" or "KControl"?
<SmokeEater85911> it told me im using the argument mount wrong
<Zombocom> ign0ramus yes System Settings
<ign0ramus> zombocom: Alt+F2, type 'KControl' and try it from there.  System Settings is buggy with this package.
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: specifically, what arguments were invalid?  Pastebin if output is long.
<Zombocom> lowercase K and C btw ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: it actually makes no difference in Run dialogue...
<SmokeEater85911> it says only root can do that
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: oh, use "sudo" first
<ign0ramus> ... " sudo mount... " etc
<starenka> hello, how can i run command on every system start?
<Zombocom> ign0ramus run dialogue is caps insensitive?
<ign0ramus> starenka: i believe by placing a batch file in autostart?
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: yup
<Zombocom> except they're not called batch files in linux
<Zombocom> they're called scripts
<SmokeEater85911>  rob@Andromeda:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/iBook -o force Usage: mount -V                 : print version        mount -h                 : print this help        mount                    : list mounted filesystems        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels So far the informational part. Next the mounting. The command is `mount [-t fstype] something...
<SmokeEater85911> ...somewhere'. Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab        mount device             : mount device at the known place        mount directory          : mount known device here        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts a filesystem (of the given...
<SmokeEater85911> ...type) found on the device. One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:        mount --bind olddir newdir or move a subtree:        mount --move olddir newdir One can change the type of mount containing the directory dir:        mount --make-shared dir        mount --make-slave dir        mount --make-private dir        mount --make-unbindable dir One can change the...
<SmokeEater85911> ...type of all the mounts in a mount subtree containing the directory dir:        mount --make-rshared dir        mount --make-rslave dir        mount --make-rprivate dir        mount --make-runbindable dir A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom, or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid . Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd]. For many more...
<Zombocom> !pastebin SmokeEater85911
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<starenka> ign0ramus: yep, but i want to start it not depending on user
<SmokeEater85911> ...details, say  man 8 mount .
<Zombocom> !pastebin | SmokeEater85911
<SmokeEater85911> ah.. what the hell
<ubottu> SmokeEater85911: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SmokeEater85911> lol I used pastebin
<Zombocom> SmokeEater85911 then why did you spam that in here?
<SmokeEater85911> guess I dont know how to use it
<SmokeEater85911> sorry lol
<Zombocom> lol
<Glady> so
<Zombocom> you submit the information into a pastebin
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: pastebin.com
<ign0ramus> *facepalm* lol
<Zombocom> you hit enter or save or whatever
<Glady> what about rkhunter and guarddog and all that?
<Zombocom> and then you paste us the link it sends you
<Zombocom> not the information you sent it
<ign0ramus> glady: what about all that?
<Glady> yes
<ign0ramus> Glady: that's what i'm asking.
<Glady> in ubuntu do we have to install that?
<ign0ramus> Glady:  No.
<Glady> rkhunter
<SmokeEater85911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38309/plain/
<Glady> ok
<Glady> so
<Zombocom> ign0ramus it didn't work
<ign0ramus> Glady: you already have a Firewall.
<Glady> i installed firestarter
<Glady> i will remove it
<ign0ramus> zombocom: hmm... I don't know why that is...
<Zombocom> ign0ramus what they don't tell you is the firewall has everything set to open by default
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: i'm pretty sure that's backwards
<Zombocom> no
<Zombocom> notice you can run any server or any program without the port being blocked?
<Zombocom> that's because ifconfig allows everything
<Glady> what is fun with ubuntu is that u can install and remove all the time
<SmokeEater85911> one sec
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: but the ports aren't "open" until theres something listening
<Zombocom> the port's aren't really open unless a program is bound to that port, but it doesn't stop any program from doing such
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: right.
<Zombocom> yeah well you can configure ifconfig to only allow specific ports
<Zombocom> Glady I like rkhunter, keep it
<SmokeEater85911> k i forced mounted it
<Zombocom> I'm a bit of a paranoid
<SmokeEater85911> got another error
<Glady> ok
<SmokeEater85911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38312/plain/
<ign0ramus> Glady: Guarddog is a front-end for iptables, which is your firewall.  You can easily config through a GUI, but it's not necessary
<Glady> ok
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: despite the error, are you able to see into the HDD now?
<SmokeEater85911> yup
<ign0ramus> :)
<Zombocom> Glady if you're still paranoid and think you need a virusscan look up clam on the repository
<SmokeEater85911> so just ignore the error lol
<SmokeEater85911> thanks
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> hold on
<ign0ramus> yeah, i've had that happen before.  it's says it failed but it works anyway *shrugs*
<ign0ramus> welcome.
<Zombocom> =oh
<Zombocom> OH
<ign0ramus> oh?
<SmokeEater85911> now to get my other speakers working
<Zombocom> I know what the error that you got SmokeEater85911
<Glady> no I don,t want to have too much stuff for nothing
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> it returned the error
<Glady> and what is xubuntu?
<Zombocom> because there was no directory /media/iBook when you mounted
<ign0ramus> !xubuntu | glady
<ubottu> glady: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Zombocom> SmokeEater85911 are you there?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah sorry
<SmokeEater85911> i was trying to get my sound working
<Glady> is it better?
<Zombocom> Glady it's a matter of preference
<starenka> Hello, plzplzpl how to run commands on system start regardless on user logged in?
<Glady> u are still on ur sound smoke?
<ign0ramus> glady: Xubuntu is better for older, slower hardware.  It runs faster than GNOME or KDE, but with different levels of functionality
<ign0ramus> Glady: just read --> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Zombocom> starenka an autorun script
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<SmokeEater85911> k 4 of my speakers work, how do I get the sub working
<MetaMorfoziS> can anybody help me in a little bash thing?
<starenka> Zombocom: you mean ~/.kde/autorun? this is not regardless on user..
<MetaMorfoziS> I wan't to read kicker's config's one line
<MetaMorfoziS> modify it, then rewrite.
<Zombocom> starenka no
<MetaMorfoziS> Any body can help me in this?
<Zombocom> I mean like when you have an ircd running
<Zombocom> let me find the directory and get back to you
<Zombocom> I think it's /etc/ something
<Zombocom> I'll look at the tor daemon
<SmokeEater85911> zombocom do you know how to get my sub working?
<starenka> Zombocom: no stands for what? :))
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what system of speakers are you setting up?
<SmokeEater85911> its the ones built into my laptop
<Zombocom> sorry starenka
<Zombocom> it's a bad habit
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what sound card?
<Zombocom> I tell people no even if I'm agreeing with them
<SmokeEater85911> lol
<SmokeEater85911> um one sec
<starenka> Zombocom: good practice :))
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: i know a lot of girls like that. ;)
<SmokeEater85911> Realtek ALC268
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what laptop (brand/model)?
<SmokeEater85911> Toshiba Satellite x205-s9800
<SmokeEater85911> and where did my title bar go on all my windows? lol
<SmokeEater85911> i just noticed it was gone
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller  Should work for Hardy as well
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: look for your model
<Glady> how come people are so nice here?
<mila> :-)
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<Glady> hmm?
<ign0ramus> Glady: people usually give what they get.
<SmokeEater85911> it only says my model at the top
<SmokeEater85911> its not the exact model but its similar and i think has the same card in it as mine does
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: yeah, and I just read that another Satellite model doesn't have subwoofer capabilities... Let me keep looking
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: see if this is relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4573580&postcount=10
<SmokeEater85911> ive been here, the link is broken, so I went to where it told me to go
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: can you pastebin your alsa modprobe?  * sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base *
<SmokeEater85911> yeah, under supported it doesnt even say it fixes the sub
<SmokeEater85911> lemme paste that thing
<SmokeEater85911> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SmokeEater85911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38318/plain/
<Nyle> hey there
<Nyle> I have severe problem with my kubuntu
<Nyle> 8.04 hardy
<Nyle> I try to login from kdm, and it goes like blank like its going to load the kde, but then it goes back to kdm
<Nyle> I tried to create a fresh new user, and tried to login through there, no dice
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: the only thing I can recommend is to add this line to the end * options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba * and reboot
<Nyle> what could be the problem
<SmokeEater85911> whats that do
<SmokeEater85911> so paste *sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba* ?
<SmokeEater85911> oh you mean at the end of that thing I pasted?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: paste that at the end of your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<SmokeEater85911> then hit save?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: then you'll modprobing for the Realtek ALC268
<Nyle> anyone?
<Glady> when I open a shell am I in grub?
<SmokeEater85911> k so now reboot?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: yeah, save it and reboot.  hopefully your speakers will all work.  *crosses fingers8
<Glady> how can he have so many speakers in a laptop?
<ign0ramus> Glady: No.  Are you trying to edit your grub file?
<Glady> no
<Glady> just curious
<SmokeEater85911> k I have to run into town, ill be back on thanks!
<ign0ramus> Glady: No, terminal emulator is not the same thing as GRUB
<Glady> when i m in a shell
<Glady> wait
<Glady> smoke
<Glady> I have something to ask
<SmokeEater85911> yeah?
<Glady> what u said about ubiquity
<Glady> I lost the link
<SmokeEater85911> about what?
<Glady> what is it for?
<Glady> for my new hd
<ign0ramus> ubiquity is what installs kubuntu off a livecd
<SmokeEater85911> I didnt say anything about it
<SmokeEater85911> somebody else mus have
<Zombocom> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<Glady> u talked about ubiquity explanation on youtube
<SmokeEater85911> oh
<Glady> for partitions and format
<SmokeEater85911> yeah just look on youtube how to install it
<SmokeEater85911> there are video tutorials
<Zombocom> starenka you still there?
<Glady> install ubiquity?
<SmokeEater85911> how to install it on another partitionyes
<Zombocom> I think it's /etc/intit.d
<Glady> oh
<Glady> sorry
<starenka> Zombocom: yes, mum
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<Glady> it was alex maybe
<SmokeEater85911> yeah alex will know
<Zombocom> starenka /etc/init.d
<SmokeEater85911> he helped me install it all
<Zombocom> I think that's it
<ign0ramus> zombocom: that's where all services can be started or stopped
<starenka> Zombocom: yes, already googled it out
<Zombocom> see
<Zombocom> I'm useless
<ign0ramus> Zombocom: :P'
<Glady> ok
<starenka> Zombocom: hehe. no thanx for concern, m8
<Glady> it is cuz I lost some links he gave me
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> starenka googling it out is a good policy
<starenka> Zombocom: yes, if you know HOW TO ASK
<Zombocom> yeah
<Zombocom> sorreh
<ign0ramus> starenka: true, cause google doesn't know what "that little thingy on the corner of my screen" is!
<ign0ramus> someone here might, though.
<starenka> so tru
<Glady> ok
<Glady> anyway
<Glady> need rest
<Glady> ciao
<ign0ramus> starenka: out of curiosity, what are you running at startup?
<ign0ramus> glady: goodbye!!
<Glady> bye
<starenka> ign0ramus: it's a couple of mount --binds im using because i can't get proftpd resolve symlinks
<ign0ramus> starenka: that's strange.  I'm sure you checked the symlinks... wonder if it's a bug in proftpd
<ign0ramus> starenka: could it be a simple permissions issue?
<starenka> no the symlinks work within the system, but they do not if you log in via ftp
<ign0ramus> starenka: i see.  makes sense that way.
<starenka> ign0ramus: i thought it is because user ftp doesn have permissions to acces those dirs,  but it is... so i used mount --bind, which i have to run on every system start... maybe is there a way how to stick it within fstab, but i don't know how
<ign0ramus> starenka: that's what i had meant, but i don't use ftp enough to know the ins and outs
<ign0ramus> starenka: have you tried any other clients that may support this?
<SmokeEater85911> no dice on the sub woofer after reboot
<starenka> ign0ramus: nope, i used only krusader and opera, but i need to have it operational for wide user base, so i guess any other client wont help this time
<john_> Anyone know about mounting memory as a fast, volatile mountpoint?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: :(
<ign0ramus> starenka: got it.
<SmokeEater85911> *cries*
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: keep your eyes open, i'm sure it will be resolved sometime soon.
<SmokeEater85911> its so annoying
<starenka> ign0ramus: btw i don't think this is client issue, the server just sends dirs on LIST or whatever req, what's behind shouldn't matter imho.. f.e if you browse a webpage you dont care if it is served by apache or lighthttpd
<SmokeEater85911> if I want to listen to music i have to switch over to windows heh
<SmokeEater85911> so no sub woofer support.. no flash support..
<SmokeEater85911> *lame*
<SmokeEater85911> remind me again why so many people like linux?
<SmokeEater85911> lol
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: flash shouldn't be that terrible.  You can try reverting to Flash9
<john_> huh?  No flash support or sub woofer support?  I'm using both ...
<starenka> SmokeEater85911: maybe they know how to handle it? :)
<SmokeEater85911> i cant get my sub in my laptop to work
<SmokeEater85911> and pretty much any site with flash crashes firefox
<SmokeEater85911> which locks up the system and I have to reboot
<john_> how come/
<john_> ?
<john_> which version of Firefox?
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: did you install the package in Adept and then install the tar.gz from the Adobe web site?  Because you should uninstall any Flash before installing the new package
<SmokeEater85911> 3
<SmokeEater85911> yeah, I didnt uninstall anything
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: i mean, did you install flashplugin-nonfree in Adept?
<SmokeEater85911> it should have just overwritten the old one though right?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<SmokeEater85911> and then went to the site and installed flash player 10
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: it *should* but it doesn't.
<john_> type: dpkg-l | grep flash
<john_> what do you get?
<john_> dpkg -l
<SmokeEater85911>  flashplugin-nonfree    9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<unamanic> starenka: looks like an fstab entry will work for your issue
<ign0ramus> john_: but he has also installed Flash10 RC from Adobe
<SmokeEater85911> but when I type in FF, about:plugins it says flash 10
<SmokeEater85911> Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d569
<unamanic> starenas: This works for me: /home/unamanic /homebind  ext2 bind 0 0
<SmokeEater85911> anyway I gotta hit up the store Ill be back in a while
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: take it easy
<john_> In Firefox, go to Tools>AddOns>Plugins and you should be able to disable version 10 from there.
<starenka> unamanic: hope it will work with ntfs too
<starenka> another story, is it somehow possible to run kdesudo via ssh?
<john_> yes: enable X forwarding when establishing ssh connection
<starenka> john_: i have this enabled
<john_> and X forwarding doesn't work ?
<starenka> john_: yes, but not kdesudo.. gksudo works :)
<starenka> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<starenka> kate: cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0
<starenka> (i swear the pass is ok)
<john_> which option did you use for X forwarding?  If you used -Y, try -X
<starenka> i have -X
<starenka> to be precise -X -C (compress)
<john_> did you get any error message about accessing ~/.Xauthority file when calling ssh?
<anom01y> hmm anyone here know why sometimes when I reset my computer, kmix doesnt show all the mixer settings that it is supposed to ?
<starenka> john_: no..
<draik> How do I install the latest virtualbox-ose-module ? Per apt-get, it's the latest\
<anom01y> its a 50/50 chance I've noticed that it will load correctly or not load correctly
<john_> starenka: The other option is to generate a key and copy the public key to the remote machine so you don't have to type in the password.
<starenka> john_: thx
<john_> Anyone know about mounting RAM space as a volatile filesystem/mountpoint?
<anom01y> see I just reset the computer, (third time), and now kmix is showing all the levels and inputs that it should. the last two times it didn't.
<anom01y> an intermittant kmix
<starenka> unamanic: heh ad fstab.. i got problems mounting to dirs containing space. closing in ' or escaping space with \ does not work :(
<georgeb> starenka: try this from man fstab: ...mount point contains spaces these can be escaped as ‘\040’.
<starenka> georgeb: rah. RTFM, starenka
<starenka> georgeb: thx
<georgeb> starenka: no problem
<starenka> georgeb: ooo, how can i search within man pages, tho?
<starenka> georgeb: regexp search as a bonus :))
<georgeb> starenka: once you open the man page you need press / and type away
<georgeb> starenka: like "/space<Enter>" :)
<starenka> starenka: oooo thx...
<georgeb> starenka: I dunno how to search in all man pages, if this is what you need
<starenka> georgeb: nono, within single man...
<starenka> one more, ladies : mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<starenka> and i did make the newline there
<georgeb> starenka: btw, when using / to search you can jump to the next occurence by pressing n and previous occurence by pressing N (shift-n)
<john_> I needed to make two newlines in mine I think
<starenka> georgeb: awsome... this makes my life soo easier :))
<starenka> georgeb: been trying the whole keyb (letters) - cuz i know q stands for quit, but i havent tried /
<starenka> :))
<georgeb> :)
<starenka> john_: made 1,2,3 of them and still the same warning :(
<Walzmyn> in Kontact, how d'ya move an event from one calendar to another?
<draik> Who maintains the virtualbox kernels? Seems that I'm on 21-generic, but the virtualbox kernel only goes up to 20. Anyone have an idea on the release date?
<Nyle> I need to burn a dvd iso image from cli to a dvd burner
<Nyle> what tool should I use
<Denise> anyone knows how come i have problems with opera now?
<Denise> it was ok and now it is all crap
<forty-seven> anyone know how to get the old Konquest in kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> hey draik
<ubuntu> Hello everyone I have been using Ubuntu for about 6 months now.Im now looking into other buntu versions and other distros.Ubuntu was my first Linux distro experience and its been pretty cool.
<ign0ramus> Sun now owns and maintains VBox
<ubuntu> Now Im trying Kubuntu.
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there. How goes all
<ign0ramus> good good
<ign0ramus> i had the same issue when i upgraded the kernel
<draik> ign0ramus: Oh. I guess I just have to wait for them to release 21-generic
<ign0ramus> nah...
<ubuntu> Im wondering if there is any distros or plans for any distros to make it easy to make offline app installs easy to do?
<ign0ramus> Just download the latest deb and install, and it works on 21-generic
<ign0ramus> https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<ign0ramus> I'm running it now on 21-generic
<ign0ramus> draik: you'll have to go through and re-accept the Sun agreement and all, but your VBox user settings will remain intact
<draik> Sweet
<ubuntu> Any of you foldk have any experience making a custom Live CD of a linux distro?
<ubuntu> folks*
<lgdmz> alguien me dice como puedo ir al ubuntu en espnaol?
<ign0ramus> !es | lgdmz
<ubottu> lgdmz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<starenka> jojojo
<ign0ramus> draik: you there man?
<starenka> anyone save my ass plz: how to switch locale (i already have the desired configured)
<draik> ign0ramus: Yeah. Sorry. Opera was taking a while to die
<ign0ramus> draik: try shooting it. strangling takes too long ;)
<ign0ramus> starenka: Kcontrol > Regional stuff > your preference
<draik> I love my aliases
<starenka> ign0ramus:  this does not work
<ign0ramus> draik: which are...?
<draik> Die for sudo killall
<ign0ramus> draik: nice.  i've never made aliases.  what's the command?
<draik> dg for 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ign0ramus> why dg?
<draik> upDate and upGrade
<ign0ramus> makes sense.
<draik> It did at the time :)
<starenka> how about alias share='python -c "import SimpleHTTPServer;SimpleHTTPServer.test()"'
<ign0ramus> haha.  how do you create an alias for a specific command?
<draik> There is a 2-part process to creating an alias and keeping it permanent.
<starenka> ign0ramus: echo 'alias = "what"' > ~/.bashrc
<starenka> sorry
<starenka>  echo 'alias = "what"' >> ~/.bashrc
<draik> part 1)   alias dg='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ign0ramus> quotes included?
<starenka> yep
<ign0ramus> ok
<draik> Part 2) (do as starenka stated)
<draik> The thing is that you need part 1
<draik> It doesn't matter in which order you do it
<draik> I've tested part 1 then part 2 and vice-versa
<starenka> the 1st method is not permanent
<starenka> it will last as long as your konsole
<ign0ramus> got it.  added it to bashrc.  so next login, my alias will be remembered?
<starenka> just write bash into terminal
<draik> Did you do the first part?
<starenka> and it will work this instant
<ign0ramus> yup
<forty-seven> I think I installed KDE4
<forty-seven> but how do I switch to it?
<ign0ramus> yeah, i just tested it, and it works
<draik> ign0ramus: I can't install the deb
<ign0ramus> draik: why?
<ign0ramus> dependencies?
<starenka> draik: you got some nifty aliases to share?
<AmiZya> exit
<AmiZya> Oups , sorry :$
<ign0ramus> amizya: slash - quit
<draik> ign0ramus: Don't know. I will PM you the error message
<draik> My aliases are cdmount, dg, die and dvdmount
<draik> I had others, but didn't use them much so I took them out
#kubuntu 2009-08-10
<mrcognitive_> sevis , when you have the chance before leaving . i would like to ask one last question , please ?
<alid> Sevis: It doesn't have any configs with respect to volume for me.
<Sevis> Mrcognitive_: I may not be going for another hour or two - feel free to ask whenever :)
<mrcognitive_> sweet !
<Sevis> Alid: Scroll down ;)
<Sevis> Alid: Hmm... Dunno, actually. Let me see a little more.
<mrcognitive_> i think this question maybe very simple . i have currently found wireshark in my programs and added it . i think i am using a wifi considering i am connected to linksys and all .when i try to do a capture of packets it asks for a specific capture comand but when i go to the capture comands there are no options .
<alid> Sevis: Aha! I found it in in System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Global Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Sevis> Alid: Aha, hopes that fixes it :)
<Sevis> Mrcognitive: I've never used wireshark, nor ever tried to capture packets.
<alid> Sevis: Yeah, exactly! I changed the shortcuts to Master, and it fixed all the problems! Thank you very much! :-*
<mrcognitive_> same here , i am trying out all the programs to get a better feel for this new OS . just wanted to know what it could do
<Sevis> Erm... It could capture packets.
<Sevis> Basically, when you contact the internet, you send packets of information. That program seems to be used to get those packets and display them.
<Sevis> There's quite many uses, but most are pretty malicious.
<Sevis> Can't say much more, really - only ones I can come up with on the spot are bugtracking and password stealing.
<mrcognitive_> no , no , no . i am not trying to do anything that hasty
<Sevis> Personally, unless I had a strong need for it, I wouldn't delve into all that stuff.
<mrcognitive_> alright , at the moment i have like no internet security . i have done research and have come across that ubuntu needs no firewalls do to the fact of how it operates
<Sevis> No-no, that's very wrong.
<oobe> yay kde 4.3 is out and it installed real easy with no bugs and no hitches
<mrcognitive_> really ?
<Fanfare> mrcognitive_: linux is just like any other OS . it needs a human that thinks about security...
<Sevis> Ubuntu needs no anti-virus, due to the lack of risk of infection.
<Sevis> However, staying without a firewall may not be a great idea. Are you behind a router?
<mrcognitive_> not on this computer , i use it for school and ect
<Sevis> A router generally has a built-in firewall.
<humha> Ola moçada hello everyon
<Sevis> Sorry, no, that's sorta wrong - but, in any case, a router will make a firewall (mostly) unnecessary.
<mrcognitive_> well , ubuntu has firestarter i know but is it any good . and how come some tech dude told me having a firewall with this system was pointless ?
<Sevis> Hullo, Humha
<Sevis> Mrcognitive_, there are some risks of absolutely no firewall. Less than with a Windows machine, but in the end, ddos is ddos.
<mrcognitive_> sevis , you how windows has certain commands such as ipconfig ...ect...ect why do they not work in ubuntu ?
<Sevis> Mrcognitive_, because Ubuntu is a principally different system.
<mrcognitive_> i am trying access my list of drives but i can not figure out how to do so
<Sevis> Errr... List of drives. Very good question.
<Sevis> One second, checking if I remember correctly.
<humha> Algum usuario no Portugues,
<Fanfare> mrcognitive_: its ifconfig in linux
<Sevis> mrcognitive_: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<mrcognitive_> thanks , fanfare
<richie_> Hi, can anyone tell me how to remove things from the Dolphin "Open With >" contextual menu? Thank you!
<Sevis> And yes, it is indeed ifconfig, but it's not quite the same.
<mrcognitive_> thanks sevis
<humha> Não estou conseguindo rodaar filmes em dvd. Que faço?
<Sevis> Humha, I'm pretty sure this channel is English-only. Please ask questions in English.
<Fanfare> richie_: u mean the list of apps to open a file with?
<mrcognitive_> sevis , is warcraft capable of running on , ubuntu ?
<humha> Ok. Thank you.
<Sevis> mrcognitive_: Which Warcraft?
<mrcognitive_> 3 and wow ?
<richie_> I do, fanfare, yeah. I installed some stuff through wine, and now it keeps wanting to open my Python scripts with notepad... No thanks!
<Fanfare> mrcognitive_: i used to run WOW via wine months ago...
<Sevis> One second.
<richie_> mrcognitive_: I still run WoW now - and get much better FPS on Ubuntu
<Sevis> Warcraft 3: TFT is gold.
<mrcognitive_> <<<<< noob with computers , sevis .
<Fanfare> richie_: hm, rightklick file select propertys, click on the tiny icon right to Typ:
<Sevis> So is WoW.
<Sevis> Mrcognitive_: You need to 'sudo apt-get install wine', then run winecfg, then you have a chance of getting it to run.
<richie_> Fanfare, I could kiss you.  But I won't coz I smell. Thank you!
<mrcognitive_> i have wine already installed , thats why i asked you the question about imvu before
<pascal_> hey :)
<Sevis> Never heard of IMVU, sorry. I think WoWWiki has a tutorial for installing WoW on Wine.
<Sevis> Greets, Pascal_
<pascal_> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers  < which of this cards would you recommend ? :)
<pascal_> usb or pcmcia :D
<mrcognitive_> sevis for wine , what resolution are you using ?
<Sevis> mrcognitive_: I'm not running WoW under wine at the moment. At the moment, my old motherboard died, so I'm on my netbook.
<Sevis> (and never ran under wine, always used XP for it)
<mrcognitive_> my problem with wine is that when i am using a game that is mainly windows based , it does not show the picture
<Sevis> pascal_ looking
<richie_> mrcognitive_: IIRC the best way to install WoW is either from CD/Setup file (use wine setup.exe or whatever) or if you can access your windows partition, you can just use 'wine WoW.exe' or 'wine launcher.exe' i think it is
<mrcognitive_> see , i had xp home but i reset my cpu and lost it so i switched to ubuntu
<richie_> not a problem, mrcognitive_, you can install and patch exactly like you did on windows! if you put the CD in, it might even autorun the same as XP!
<mrcognitive_> you mean the factory disk ?
<Sevis> mrcognitive_: Wouldn't advise confusing CPU and computer. What you reset was your hard drive :)
<richie_> OK, next question... I love Kate (the text editor, obviously) but she annoys me by opening every file in a new session! How do I make it so that files I double click appear in my already existing Kat session?
<mrcognitive_> yeah .... i tried to eliminate some un needed programs and bombed the whole computer clean
<richie_> Yeah, the factory disk - all 5 or one DVD
<mrcognitive_> dont have it ..... is it possible to download my home version without it ?
<Sevis> Richie_: Kate -> Configure Kate -> Sessions -> Behaviour on Application Startup -> Load Last-used session?
<mrcognitive_> when i bought the cpu while back everything was as is
<richie_> Nope, still opens a new session :(
<Sevis> O.o
<Sevis> Sorry, Richie_, can't really help you then.
<richie_> No probs, Sevis, I'm trawling the documentation. I've just had an idea...
<Sevis> Ah, wait a sec, just realised.
<Sevis> Open with the -u option
<Sevis> Right click -> Open with -> Other -> 'kate -u' -> remember settings.
<richie_> Nice one, thank you! We're halfway there now, though, since it opens in the same window, but pops up an error message "KDEInit could not launch /usr/bin/kate"
<Sevis> Works fine for me from terminal O.o Test that?
<richie_> Yup, works fine from the terminal for me, too - it's just through Dolphin (Man, I hate dolphin. First moving stuff to trash takes a week and/or fails, now this!)
<amason_> richie_: moving to trash in 4.3 is quick
<amason_> richie_: also you don't have to use dolphin
<amason_> you can still use konq
<Sevis> Richie_: Check the run in terminal thing?
<richie_> Sevis: I checked, works fine from there
<Sevis> Rechie_: I mean in the Run As -> Other check the "run in terminal" option?
<richie_> amason_: How can I check what version KDE version I'm on?
<Sevis> Richie: 'kde4-config -v'
<richie_> When I try run in terminal and go to open the second file, I get "KDEInit could not launch konsole"! 0.o indeed...
<Sevis> O.o
<Sevis> Erm....
<Sevis> Are you sure you've not got some very serious issues with KDEInit?
<richie_> I'm on KDE 4.2.2... can I apt-get an upgrade and see if that fixes all of my dolphin related issues?
<richie_> And I might have, how do you fix KDEInit?
<Sevis> No idea.
<amason_> richie_: sounds like something has hosed on your system.
<richie_> Ha haa! No worries, Sevis, I appreciate your help anyway!
<Sevis> Indeed. Richie_, you're very welcome, but I advise you do a very full checkup.
<richie_> Ok... let's play a little game. What would you do if you were me?
<Sevis> Things with init failing, even just KDEInit, generally end bad.
<richie_> Bugger
<Sevis> Erm. First of all, I'd probably reboot.
<richie_> See, even reboot doesn't work sometimes...
<amason_> Sevis: can just drop back run levels
<Sevis> If that succeeds, you at least know you can reboot.
<Sevis> If it doesn't, it generally yells the problem in your face.
<richie_> it hangs after I click the "Restart" button
<Sevis> (and then fails to the end)
<Sevis> Erm.... Richie_, I suggest you move away to a more terminal-based style.
<Sevis> Does 'sudo reboot' work?
<richie_> Yeah, I've gotton very lazy with all the flashy stuff in KDE :)
<richie_> I'll try a sudo reboot and report back in a little while
<richie_> Bye bye
<_gtt_> i usually used "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Sevis> Have you got a second station to come online from?
<Sevis> _gtt_, I'm a very lazy person ;)
<_gtt_> "sudo shutdown -P now" for power
<richie_> I have an XP laptop with no IRC... That can be fixed I suppose - will try that during the reboot
<_gtt_> i really love X11 forwarding... so I'd just use my windows box to open konversation.
<Sevis> Hopefully, it'll all work...
<Sevis> Hehe, _gtt_, we're talking about if his box dies.
<iamherman> is it worth all the effort to get mIRC for Ubuntu?
<Sevis> Iamherman: No... Probably not.
<wangyuan> how can I reboot my GUI?
<Sevis> Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<Sevis> If that fails, first 'sudo dontzap -e'
<Sevis> sorry, -d
<iamherman> but I'm using Konversation (and I just deleted xChat) and neither is very good. ... for example, If I /list channels I can't cancel it so I'm forced to wait forever or close the program.. hoping mIRC is more user friendly
<richie> OK, so... given that i just shutdown 3 times quicker that when I use KDE buttons, my KDEInit seems to be borked, and all the other weird stuff that keeps happening I have come to a conclusion
<richie> KDE hates me and I should go back to blackbox
<oem> richie i proof blackbox and i prefer fluxbox
<Sevis> You can generally reinstall a linux system keeping it on :) I remember when I accidentally did 'sudo apt-get purge linux* -y'...
<oem> but, is difficult put all as kde
<Sevis> You could reinstall KDE. Can't really think of a more subtle way to fix  this. Google first.
<richie> Suppose I get a nice new version that way, yoo
<amason_> you can just remove the kde packages
<oem> how is possible install kde 3 on kde 4
<oem> ??
<amason_> oem: what do you mean kde3 on kde4 ?
<Sevis> You need a special repositry.
<iamherman> can someone ping me
<Sevis> iamherman... Why? O.o
<oem> i install intrepid, but i want put kde3
<Sevis> You're automatically pinging the IRC server.
<Sevis> OEM, there's a repositry set up somewhere.
<oem> well, i seek it, thanks
<richie> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<richie> anyone want to recommend i don't do that?
<Sevis> Erm.
<Sevis> I recommend you get out of X before you do that.
<richie_2> that would be a good start...
<Sevis> Oh, and personally, I'd halt kdm, too.
<Sevis> that's 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<richie_2> OK, done and done
<Sevis> Well... Go ahead?
<richie_2> Reading between the lines I can't help but sense you might think this is a silly idea...
<Sevis> Not really.
<Sevis> It's a brutal idea.
<Sevis> But it's unlikely to kill (all of) your data, perhaps it'll reset your wallpaper and view settings, but not much more.
<richie_2> Meh, so be it. Is it going to wipe ~
<Sevis> No, shouldn't.
<richie_2> Then I'll not cry
<Sevis> Personally, I keep all my data on a separate disk, then use binds to get them into ~/
<richie_2> binds? like ln -s?
<Sevis> No, in fstab
<richie_2> Ah, ok
<richie_2> That's clever!
<Sevis> Hehe, thanks. It's a little more transparent than links.
<richie_2> now, if i do this reinstall will i get the same version? or should i --purge remove then install?
<oem> what's is  the dsl navigator
<Sevis> Errr... Could be a config error.
<Sevis> If you don't midn losing your config, go ahead and purge.
<Sevis> Oem - no idea, sorry.
<richie_2> Cool, lets see how this goes...
 * Sevis gives a nervous chuckle.
<richie_2> yeah, so i dont think it was kubuntu-desktop i should have purged; 49.2kB disk space freed
<Sevis> Errr... One second.
<richie_2> kde-desktop
<richie_2> that's going next
<richie_2> this is fun
<richie_2> it's like spring cleaning
<oem> kde3-desktop
<Sevis> Erm, Richie_2, I know that purging one thing after another is good.
<Sevis> No, Oem, kde3-desktop is obsolete
<Sevis> But please don't do things like 'sudo apt-get purge kde* -y'
<Sevis> Actually, that would pretty much clear off what's left of kde...
<richie_2> you do realise that's like saying please don't walk on the grass, or please don't think about a big pink elephant
<richie_2> Why not go for it? Worst case scenario, I wake up tomorrow wishing I had backed up more frequently (or ever)
<pikohn> can someone tell me how to get xbmc to display in full screen when you have two monitors?
<Sevis> How many physical hard drives do you have?
<Sevis> pikohn - dunno, sorry.
<pikohn> okay
<richie_2> 2 in this box, 3 laptops, one 180Gb portable... and a 30Gb MP3 player :)
<Sevis> Throw everything except your system somewhere.
<richie_2> Huh?
<richie_2> Like, out of the window?
<Sevis> Like... To a hard drive.
<Sevis> Then disconnecting that (while the computer is off, of course).
<Sevis> Generally, making sure that the only thing you have on the machine is the system itself.
<kub1> How do I quickly get all/most of the documentation files for KDE aps installed?
<richie_2> probably have enough space on the spare in here... if i can find it in terminal!
<Sevis> man man
<Novice> Accidently deleted system tray how do I get it back?
<Sevis> Novice, sorry, I was sure you had fixed that.
<Novice> nope
<Watson516> does anyone here use dual monitors with kubuntu?
<Sevis> Have you done 'mkdir ~/Desktop/test'
<Novice> Sevis: just took a break
<Sevis> ?
<Sevis> Heh, no problem, I'm willing to go on.
<Sevis> Watson516 - yes, but it runs without a problem.
<Watson516> Sevis: ok, any ideas how I would go about extending mine instead of mirror?
<Sevis> Watson516 - oh, wait, sorry, it doesn't run perfectly, just realised :\ Indeed, shows the same thing on both monitors?
<Watson516> Sevis: yea, it works just fine on Ubuntu but I can't seem to get it working on Kubuntu
<Novice> Sevis: what exactly does that do?
<Sevis> Watson516: Yep, I've been trying to fix that... No idea, sorry.
<Sevis> Novice: That makes a file on your desktop called "test"
<Sevis> folder*
<Novice> Sevis: what does it test?
<Sevis> That's just the name :)
<Sevis> Does it show up on your desktop?
<Novice> Sevis: how do i get to terminal again?
<Sevis> ctrl+alt+f1
<Sevis> Ctrl+Alt+F7 gets you back to X.
 * richie_2 is waving goodbye to lots of things... just waiting for "Removing girlfriend... Removing life..."
<richie_2> GONE!
<richie_2> now, which package do I need to install? kde4?
<Sevis> Errr...
<Sevis> Ah!
<Novice> Sevis: ok did that and it put test folder on desktop
<Sevis> Richie_2 try kdebase
<richie_2> Note to self... autoremove after purge kde* was not a good thing.
<Sevis> Ouch, Richie... Ouch.
<Sevis> Novice...
<richie_2> yeah, lots of pretty things disappeared
<Novice> Sevis: yes
<Sevis> Let me check a few more settings, please.
<Novice> Sevis: have test folder on desktop now
<Novice> Sevis: kk
<Sevis> Ah! Novice, I know!
<Sevis> Desktop Settings -> Desktop Activity -> Type: Desktop
<richie_2> Still installed 4.2.2... boooo
<Sevis> Then right-click and unlock widgets.
<Sevis> Richie, of course O.o
<Sevis> 4.2.2 is fine.
<Sevis> Your KDEInit seemed to have been slowly dying.
<Novice> Sevis: how do i get to desktop settings
<richie_2> Aren't we all
<Sevis> Right-click, then, sorry, Appearance Settings.
<Sevis> I'm perfectly fine.
<Sevis> Just need to get more tea every time my cup runs out.
<richie_2> OK, so I tried startx, which gave me blackbox. startkde gave me "not installed, get kdebase-workspace-bin". I did, tried startkde again, and now? $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<richie_2> sigh
<Sevis> Did you turn KDM back on?
<richie_2> ah ha, 2 secs
<richie_2> kdm not installed. will just get it
<Novice> Sevis: have something called appearence but not appearance settings?
<Sevis> Novice - try that, what does it show?
<richie_2> KDM is back, aaaaand...
<Sevis> I predict it won't work.
<Novice> Sevis: nothing called desktop activity
<richie_2> you predict wrong!
<richie_2> Not only worked BUT... my awesome boston bruins wallpaper is still there!
<Sevis> Oh? Sweet O.o
<Sevis> Novice... Errr...
<Sevis> Are you /sure/ there is nothing called appearance settings?
<Sevis> No matter where you look?
<Sevis> Should be second from the bottom.
<Novice> Sevis: your loosing me you have the same system as me were are you coming up with theese unknown commands?
<Sevis> These aren't commands... Just options in the drop-down menu.
<Novice> Sevis: is no appearance settings
<Sevis> I have kubuntu 9.04, KDE 4.2.2
<Novice> Sevis: there is system settings/appearance
<Novice> Sevis: yes that exactly what i have
<Sevis> You don't need to be in System Settings
<Sevis> Just go to your desktop, please.
<Novice> Sevis: lol thats all i have is a desktop
<Sevis> Ehm, let me see, please...
<jp1> hello, could someone help me get my sound working?
<jp1> hp dv6500t
<Sevis> Drat. I think I've been quite a fool.
<Novice> jp1: sound on the internet or system sounds not working?
<trapa> hello i speack french
<jp1> system sounds not working.
<trapa> some one speck french here?
<jp1> It is alsa problem I'm sure..I just can't get it fixed
<rafael> !fr | trapa
<ubottu> trapa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Sevis> Erm. Okay, 'killall plasma' isn't what I'm supposed to do.
<trapa> thank you
<Sevis> Novice: What happens when you press alt+F2?
<Novice> jp1: do you hear kubuntu when system boots?>
<Novice> Sevis: nothing
<jp1> I used to, now since I used the "fix" I found on google I get nothing.
<jp1> I did have limited sound, basically just the kubuntu sound, now there is nothing.
<Sevis> Novice, care to repeat what options you have when you right-click again?
<jp1> I used an alsa_1 and alsa_2 scripts...those didn't work. So I installed alsa 1.0.19 from ppa repository
<jp1> is this the right place to ask about this?
<Sevis> Yes, sorry Jp1, I'll try to solve your problem asap.
<Novice> Sevis: create new/paste clipboard contents/icons/ refresh desktop/apperance settings and folder view settings
<jp1> Thank you.
 * Sevis points at Appearance Settings
<DrScience> quick question: How to get audio working on Acer Aspire 5315 LT?
<Sevis> Press that, please, Novice
<Sevis> DrScience, welcome to #kubuntu. Thank you for submitting your query, you shall be helped as soon as possible.
<DrScience> thank you guys!
<Novice> Sevis: OK
<Sevis> Do you now see Desktop Activity, with the drop-down set to FOlder View? Change that to "Desktop", please.
<Novice> Sevis: OK
<Sevis> Done?
<Novice> Sevis: YES
<Sevis> Then Apply and Ok, then right-click on your desktop.
<Novice> Sevis: dang your genious
<Novice> Sevis: thnx so much i knew it had to be something simple
<Sevis> Not a problem.
<Sevis> Jp1, your problem, please? :)
<jp1> I can't get my sound driver working
<Sevis> ALSA?
<jp1> Yes
<DrScience> I am also waiting for help on my sound for Acer Aspire 5315
<jp1> It had limited functionality until I used some guides from google. now I get nothing
<Sevis> DrScience - Jp1 has been waiting for a while. I suggest you read up, though, it may work for both of you.
<DrScience> ok...thanx
<jp1> I have installed version 1.0.19
<Sevis> Well, my experience with alsa is that it needs a tonne of packages, and then it suddenly works.
<Sevis> This seems to be an automated test: 'wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh'
<jp1> I also added this to the end of alsa-base.conf
<jp1> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<jp1> running it now.
<Sevis> Latest stable release is 1.0.20
<jp1> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=075548e5ccbdc8153f5316a2022256e49e49f7af
<Sevis> jp1 - what does 'esd' return?
<jp1> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<jp1> I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
<jp1> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<Sevis> Aha.
<Sevis> Well.
<Sevis> You have a soundcard installed, I can see that.
<Sevis> However, it doesn't look like it's being recognised.
<Sevis> This seems to be a long-fixed issue...
<jp1> It was recognizing it before..but sound wasn't working then either. I think it showed as a??286
<jp1> or a??268
<Sevis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4871189&postcount=30
<Sevis> Errr... You had some sound?
<jp1> it was just the kubuntu log in sound..nothing else worked..now however I have nothing.
<Sevis> Even just that was quite a bit.
<Sevis> I suggest you rollback, then test what exactly fails.
<Sevis> As far as I remember, the log in sound is a .wav
<jp1> How can I rollback?
<jp1> I used an alsa script to update.
<Sevis> It may very well be you had codec and pulseaudio problems, and you were simply fixing the wrong thing.
<Sevis> Hm... One second.
<Sevis> A simple purge of alsa, and then a reinstall could do the trick.
<Sevis> 'sudo apt-get purge alsa && sudo apt-get install alsa'
<Sevis> Not quite certain, though.
<Sevis> Be right back...
<jp1> ok, I'm purging it now.
<Sevis> Okay, back, please tell me the result once it's done.
<jp1> It has finished and I also followed the directions from the link you posted. So I have added the patched drivers and the line in alsa-base.conf
<jp1> No change as of yet..not sure if I need a reboot or something though.
<Sevis> (just a note - I'm eating dinner as we talk, so may be slow to answer)
<Sevis> Yeah, go ahead and reboot, please.
<jp1> ok, thanks. I'll be right back.
<jp1> Hello again.
<Sevis> Greetings
<Sevis> Working any better now?
<jp1> It still isn't working. It looks the same.
<jp1> HDA Intel is gray
<jp1> Pulseaudio shows up, but no sound when I test.
<Sevis> Er... Please try without that extra instruction I posted.
<Sevis> Seeing as it's pretty old, it could very well be included by default.
<jp1> so just purge and reinstall?
<jp1> ALC 268 Analog is the card info also..
<Sevis> Yeah. Sorry for not mentioning to not do that instruction last time.
<Sevis> It's pretty clearly a config problem, I would say, so I'm hoping it'll autodetect.
<jp1> It is only purging alsa-base...is that OK?
<Sevis> Err... Probably?
<jp1> Ok, should I reboot again?
<Sevis> Is a good idea, yes.
<jp1> BRB
<nositelicense> if you are to reboot systray will ...
<nositelicense> bah!
<Sevis> Hm? You mean that just restarting X would be enough?
<Sevis> Perhaps, likely enough.
<nositelicense> dunno I did not hear anything other than restart
<Sevis> Alsa config issues.
<nositelicense> should not require a restart
<jp1> Ok, it still seems to be the same.
<Sevis> Ehm. O.o
<jp1> It keeps asking to remove HDA Intel on reboot.
<nositelicense> ha
<Sevis> I'm going to go keep reading up on it. I don't quite see what the problem could be, if it autodetected on first install.
<Sevis> Quick summary of the situation - Jp1 installed Kubuntu, sound worked minimally, he did something to alsa, it stopped working completely.
<jp1> The HDA Intel was functional after first install..since I ran the alsa scripts though it has been non functional.
<jp1> I used a script that was meant to update to the latest version I believe.
<nositelicense> use sysnaptic to completely remove reboot reinstall  :/
<jp1> scripts found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4298894&postcount=24
<Sevis> Yeah, maybe an extra reboot between purging and installing would do it... Hm
 * nositelicense shugs
<jp1> trying to find all packages to remove.
<Sevis> 'sudo apt-get purge alsa*'
<Sevis> Use at very much your own risk.
<jp1> E: Couldn't find package alsa-info.sh
<Sevis> O.o
<Sevis> Ah!
<Sevis> Of course.
<Sevis> rm ./alsa-info.sh first
<jp1> removing 415mb...hopefully this will help.
<jp1> I think it might be removing kde though, now that I look at it.
<nositelicense> it should
<Sevis> Erm.
<Sevis> No...
<Sevis> Hm,
 * Sevis reminds himself that -s is to be used.
<jp1> too late...can I fix it?
<jp1> sudo apt-get install kde...475mb
<Sevis> "Note, selecting kernel-internals-guide for regex 'alsa*'"
<jp1> more than got removed..lol
<Sevis> This is just one line of what my simulation showed.
<Sevis> Erm.
<Sevis> Ctrl+C.
<jp1> That isn't doing anything. Do it in konsole?
<Guest56144> hello!
<pikohn> anyone know if vdpau is enabled automatically
<Sevis> Errr... Where did you type the command I gave you?
<jp1> konsole
<jp1> it has already long since completed though.
<jp1> kde is half way reinstalled now.
<Sevis> Erm.
<Sevis> Jp1, save your data.
<jp1> It's a new install anyway...no big deal.
<brandon_> cannot get firefox to work on jaunty any advice?
<jp1> I suppose worse case is I have to reinstall.
<Sevis> JP1, sorry, but that seems to be quite likely. It can often be easier than fixing up a mess.
<jp1> Ok, well if this doesn't work I will just reinstall. Thanks for the help.
<jp1> I might be back to try and get it from the limited functionality I get on install to actually working properly though.
<Sevis> Did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jp1> I did apt-get install kde
<GSF1200S> using a laptop as a router/tether to a desktop is such a pain
<jp1> I'm guessing I didn't do restricted-extras on initial install if that is what you mean.
<GSF1200S> is there any easy tools for sharing a connection? because shorewall/iptables/dnsmasq/ipmasq is kicking my ***
<Sevis> That's the problem, then, Jp1 - without that, you can't play MP3s.
<jp1> I'm going to try  quick reboot. Thanks. I'll install that package as well.
<pikohn> anyone know if vdpau is enabled automatically??
<hackerx> anyone know how to activate blue tooth in kde?
<thehacker> hi
<thehacker> merhaba lan salaklar duymuyormusunuz
<WebbB> i installed ubuntu gnome and then add'd kde4 onjn top of it  but when im running in kde  and i open system monnitor  it says im running gnome 2.26
<WebbB> shouldnt it say kde4 not gnome
<Sevis> Does it look like gnome, or KDE?
<WebbB> kde i picked kde in sessions but in system monitor it says gnome
<WebbB> under kernal linux it says gnome
<WebbB> oh  i think i figured it out  i had opened the gnome system monitor  thats why it said gnome
<oobe> lol
<WebbB> i didnt think it would matter
<WebbB> i was starting to wonder because when i install gnome then kde on top i always wondered if gnome was still running in the background
<WebbB> whats a good theme manager for kde4
<Dragnslcr> WebbB- no, Gnome isn't running in the background. KDE can run GTK programs (Gnome can run KDE programs too)
<crweb> WebbB: at the end of the day when looking at the big picture, both are actually x11 applications.
<WebbB> good point
<crweb> though, one's toolkit rocks my world a little more than the other ;)
<WebbB> in the appearence window  whats the differance between folder view and desktop
<crweb> WebbB: one of them actually displays the contents of a folder on the desktop like a classic desktop
<crweb> WebbB: the other doesn't.  both will let you make other folder view widgets
<WebbB> thanks
<ipwnu> join #linhes
<WebbB> i keep getting this everyonce and a while anyone have a idea why
<WebbB> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<asobi> where do i find the xchat folder?
<wuzei> find -iname *xchat* /
<wuzei> asobi: find -iname *xchat* /
<asobi> from konsole?
<oobe> asobi, ~/.xchat2
<asobi> yea, found it in home
<zorael_> Are dead keys working for anyone in Jaunty? Alternatively Jaunty + 4.3. (like ^´`¨~)
<amason_> is knetworkmanager in karmic allowing people to connect to WPA2 networks ?
<corinth> How do I get Kopete to spill long items like url links onto a new line instead of adding a vertical scroll bar?
<jp1> Hello
<jp1> I was here earlier having sound problems. Is anyone available to help?
<iloveyou> jp1: did you unmute things and install that package, etc?
<jp1> yes
<jp1> I have limited sound now.
<jp1> Nothing in games/video/etc.. but kde has some sounds.
<iloveyou> jp1: I fixed my sound problems by rearranging things in system settings > multimedia > audio output
<jp1> rearranging how?
<iloveyou> jp1: I suspect it may be to do with kde trying to use one backend, games/video trying to use another, and the backends trying to compete over exclusive access to the sound card. But I'm not really sure.
<jp1> PulseAudio does not work for me..it falls back on HDA Intel
<iloveyou> jp1: did you install the required packages for pulseaudio? or try restarting?
<jp1> It looks to be installed..let me check.
<jp1> apparently it wasn't. rebooting now.
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I was wondering if anyone is aware of the problem in Digikam where the thumbnails do not show, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/305332)
<dhuv> if anyone knows of a workaround
<nacho__> how do i kill compiz? i dont know how does it apear at ps aux
<chal`away> how can i make my computer's screen saver not go dark so quickly? ubuntu 9.04
<jeka_> Всем привет! :)
<jeka_> Я второй день юзаю Linux...хочу новый KDE поставить
<jeka_> есть только одна прблема - сеть неработает =( ADSL не могу настроить
<jeka_> согласен. сейчу через Ubuntu выхожу в сеть и обновы качаю для KDE. вообщ много лет отдал Windows, но Linux оказался куда более стабильным и дружелюбным. тока жалко что игры под него проблематично запустить. Но дерекс вроде поставил.
<chal`away> hi jeka_ (i speak english)
<jeka_> 50 на 50 % =)
<jeka_> hi ChaosR - yes 50% ))
<yoga> I want to install the kde 4.3, How the relase say to do a full upgrade, how?
<jeka_> yoga_It is necessary to add repezatoree the new.
<Mamarok> yoga: see the topic :)
<jeka_> "yoga" - deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<jeka_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> and don't forget to add the gpg key for the PPA repository
<jeka_> =)) http://kde.ru/content/kde-43-dostupen-dlya-polzovatelei-kubuntu
<jeka_> and http://kde.org/download/#v4.3
<yoga> jeka_: after I add there repository, what is the command to do the full upgrade?
<Mamarok> jeka_: please keep it english here, also the links :)
<Mamarok> yoga: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Mamarok> yoga but you need to update first
<jeka_> Mamarok http://kde.org/download/#v4.3
<Mamarok> jeka_: no need to give it to me, I wrote the topic :)
<jeka_> Mamarok aaaa )))
<Mamarok> jeka_: you do know that there is a channel for russian, do you?
<Mamarok> as this channel is for English only
<Letharion> I installed kubuntu-desktop. I log out, get a kdm prompt instead of gdm, I log in, and I get back to kdm. Nothing that looks like an error in Xorg logs. I get back in by running startx from cli, gets me into gnome. Not sure how to proceed.
<jeka_> Mamarok Yes I know :)
<Mamarok> ok :)
<Mamarok> Letharion: did you install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Letharion> Yes
<Mamarok> and did you use KDE previously on that computer?
<Letharion> No
<Mamarok> hm, try erasing ~/.kde/ and try again
<Letharion> (Yes, but not with this install)
<Letharion> try again as in "log in again", or "install again"
<jeka_> Mamarok ==> Я из Казахстана :)
<Mamarok> Letharion: and running startx from cli will open Gnome because it is set to default
<Mamarok> jeka_: English, please! I will not say it again!
<jeka_> Mamarok ==>I from Kazakhstan:)
<Mamarok> jeka_: also, this is a support channel only, for discussions there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<Letharion> Mamarok: I'm glad it does, or I'd be stuck without a GUI
<Mamarok> Letharion: once you are in kdm, you need to change the session you want to start (one of the buttons at the bottom)
<Letharion> To?
<Mamarok> well, to KDE if you want KDE :)
<Letharion> Oh, I would assume that it was, coming from kdm. I'll try in a minute.
<jeka_> Mamarok ==>I have understood already =) If the network there earns from ASDL - I from will write there, for now only Ubuntu. The modem at me "ZyXEL Prestige 600 series".
<Mamarok> jeka_: was that a question?
<Letharion> For the record, it worked :) Maybe it was just that I hadn't selected a session in the first place?
<Mamarok> Letharion: exactly, as your default session was not set yet :)
<Mamarok> or set to Gnome
<Mamarok> Letharion: for KDE 4.3 see the topic
<Mamarok> as kubuntu comes with 4.2.2 by default
<Letharion> Doh. Might be nice of kdm to let me know that, instead of kicking me back to login with 0 information.
<Mamarok> Letharion: indeed
<jeka_> Mamarok ==> It was my problem :( Ubuntu the network has defined, and I have simply created ADSL connection. In Kubuntu - the network is not defined.
<Letharion> Mamarok: U use 4.3? I found 4.2.4 less bugged at my other computer (Not kubuntu)
<Mamarok> Letharion: but you are the first to mention it here AFAIK
<Mamarok> Letharion: yes, it has been released about a week ago and is really good!
<Letharion> Oh well.
<Letharion> Mamarok: I think it looks pretty, with the new plasma theme, but I started having graphic glitches. Might wait a month for a 4.3.1 :)
<Mamarok> Letharion: did you already install it? If you only just installed the kubuntu-desktop you have 4.2.2
<Letharion> If I have a java-packaging question, which channel would be appropriate?
<Mamarok> and 4.3 is far less bugged than 4.2.x
<Letharion> Mamarok: I did on another (non-ubuntu) computer
<jeka_> Letharion ==> Yes in general the remarkable interface! "Vista" even nearby did not stand!
<Letharion> jeka: Yeah; i like it :)
<Mamarok> Letharion: I don't know, maybe #java? or is it a packaging problem in Ubuntu?
<Mamarok> !motu | Letharion
<ubottu> Letharion: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jeka_> Letharion And I about that!:)) even the girl remains aside. (Joke):)
<Mamarok> that would be the packaging introduction for Ubuntu (and its derivatives)
<Letharion> Not so much a problem as a question. I have installed a certain package but still don't find the library that I expect to show up
<Mamarok> guys, pleas, discussion goes to #kubuntu-offtopic, this is support only here
<Mamarok> jeka_: I already told you previously
<Mamarok> please*
<Letharion> Mamarok: Thanks, I'll have a look
<Mamarok> Letharion: did you check with aptitude search libraryname?
<Letharion> Not until now that you asked me. No answer. in-casesensitivity option?
<Mamarok> no
<Mamarok> else google for the library, it should tell you where it is
<Mamarok> what library is it?
<Letharion> libmysql-java
<jeka_> Mamarok ==> I already have understood it also to you have explained, even named a problem in Kubuntu, instead of in Ubuntu. =) Has written on английски that in принцепи it is not difficult for me.)) I something to you disturb???? P.S: the novice user.
<Mamarok> Letharion: try sudo apt-get install libmysql-java :)
<Letharion> Mamarok: Yeah, I have installed it with synaptic, and apt-get agrees that it's installed, but the java-program I'm trying to run can't seem to find it.
<Mamarok> jeka_: the problem is that it makes it difficult to distinguish support related lines from discussion, sometimes there is a lot going on here, so there is no room for discussion
<Mamarok> Letharion: both installed with apt-get?
<Mamarok> Letharion: could be a path problem
<Letharion> Mamarok: No, one is my own :)
<Mamarok> well, then check your PATH settings :)
<Letharion> Mamarok: Could definitely be
<rsync> hi, how I can enable kdm remote control?
<Mamarok> rsync: I don't know, sorry
<Mamarok> a remote control for KDM?
<Mamarok> or accessing the desktop remotely?
<Letharion> rsync: Elaborate on what you want to do. There's NX-server which allows graphic login through kdm
<rsync> Mamarok: yes, if we're seeing login window we could choose another with ip-address. but, I seems it disabled on my host and I can't communicate with neighbor pc
<Jack8899> I Want to encrypt my System. I already tried the whole precedure on a virtual machine and ther alternate CD. But because I have two harddisks the cryptsetup at boot wants me to twice put in the password. Is there a way to only use one pw for both disks?
<jeka_> Here somebody on русски understands? I apologise in advance.
<Mamarok> jeka_: you should ask in a russian speaking channel:
<rsync> Letharion: ok, if it's allowed, it must be customized somewhere
<Mamarok> !ru | jeka_
<ubottu> jeka_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mamarok> I don't understand what you mean, sorry
<jeka_> =(
<Letharion> rsync: Not sure I get it, sorry
<Letharion> rsync: Or rather, I'm quite sure I don't get it.
<Letharion> Are my "other partitions" automounted somewhere? Or how can I otherwise list them? I tried fdisk -l, which didn't return anything.
<rsync> Letharion: switch user-> start new session -> menu -> remote login put here the ip addres
<Letharion1> rsync: I had a "secure remote connection" option, but I'm not sure how it works.
<Letharion1> Except the obvious that remote login must be enabled on the remote side
<rsync> Letharion1: where its?
<Letharion> rsync: Well, I'd assume that you need the sshd running, other than that, I'm not sure. X is normally executed as root, which makes it quite sensitive to allow remote login to it.
<matt2154> Can anyone tell me where to find the "URW Bookman L" font file?  It appears in OOo and Inkscape.
<rsync> Letharion: no, it use xdmcp protocol so as to communicate
<Letharion> So what you want is to run a X client on one machine, and connect to an X server on another?
<Letharion> The only way I've done that is with an NX-server.
<rsync> yes via kdm
<raphink> there's at least 3 ways to do what you're trying to do
<raphink> well more
<raphink> XDMCP is one
<raphink> not encrypted, very heavy on the network, but easy to use (just use remote login in KDM)
<raphink> NX/nomachine is another one, much faster, encrypted through SSH (optionally), but harder to set up
<raphink> you can also use ssh with the -X flag which exports the X session (provided the server conf allows it)
<raphink> and then launch your programs in the console, and they will be exported localy
<raphink> localy
<raphink> locally
<raphink> it's even slower than using XDMCP, but it's very easy to use, and it's secured through SSH
<Letharion> How can I list all partitions on my computer?
<raphink> Letharion: mount
<raphink> Letharion: or df -h if you want usage info
<rsync> but easy to use - yes
<raphink> and then there's VNC
<raphink> slower than NX, less secure, and not easier to configure ;)
<rsync> I want to use it xdmcp, because I want touse it not too much
<Letharion> raphink: I'm trying to find the device-name of an un-mounted part so I can mount it
<raphink> Letharion: df
<raphink> oooh
<raphink> an un-mounted part sorry
<raphink> Letharion: look for it in /etc/fstab
<rsync> I know about any other vnc and so on, but want use it
<rsync> where enable it?
<raphink> you have to install a vnc server
<Letharion> raphink: Not there either. How come I can't list with "fdisk -l"
<raphink> but honestly, setting up NX is not harder and it's much better
<raphink> Letharion: wait, what do you want exactly?
<rsync> I want not istalling anymore
<Letharion> raphink: I want a list of all harddrives, partitions, and preferably their filesystems, so I can mount a part from my other linux install and copy files-
<rsync> because i want use it into my home net
<raphink> Letharion: you can see a list of all partitions in /proc/partitions
<raphink> cat /proc/partitions
<raphink> Letharion: for fdisk -l, you need to be root
<raphink> so
<raphink> sudo fdisk -l
<raphink> rsync: I don't understand
<Letharion> raphink: Doh, ofc, it was that easy. sudo made it work as I wanted.
<raphink> sudo make me a sandwich
<rsync> [Xdmcp]
<rsync> Enable=enable
<rsync> but still not work
<Letharion> I manually installed a package that wasn't found with apt. How do I add it to the path so I don't need to provide full path
<yoga`> What are the development packages for kde4? I tried to compile kchmviewer, but missing a file.
<alfons> hi there anyone
<mulder_> Hello All.
<Guest30233> I click on Software Updates in KPackageKit to update, but an error message comes up saying: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) - not sure what this is. Please help a newcomer.
<giellamo> Hi All
<Guest61818> how are you doing this morning?
<richie> Hello. Anyone know how to restore KDE file associations to their defaults? I broke them :(
<Mamarok> richie: how did you do that?
<Mamarok> you can't have broken all of them
<richie> 'Accidently' installed the windows version of Python through wine, and know anything that's a text file (.txt, .ini, .py, .html etc) thinks it's a Python file. It's playing havok with kwrite/kate/wine notepad
<Mamarok> ok, system settins -> advanced tab -> file associations, then set to defaults
<Mamarok> settings* even
<richie> hmmm... defaults button is grayed out, even when I sudo systemsettings
<Mamarok> richie: is the "Remove" button activated?
<Mamarok> then click on that
<richie> remove is grayed out too... very odd
<Sevis> Same here.
<richie> can only click add or help
<Sevis> Except mine isn't broken... Let me see.
<richie> and you're all the help i need
<Sevis> System Settings -> Default Applications, correct?
<homy> Hm. With me, the Defaults and Reset buttons in the File associatios are also greyed out.
<richie> Sevis: Default Applications is the same
<richie> I want my Defaults button now!
<Sevis> So is Help, over here ^^
<richie> KDE hates me
<richie> It's refusing to let me restore my file associations
<Sevis> I'd suggest doing it by hand.
<homy> richie: reinstall kubuntu!
<homy> then they will be at their defaults.
<homy> :)
<richie> Did that last night, homy! And normally I'd agree with Sevis. But it's the principle of the thing, now. KDE is tempting me with buttons I can't use! I want to use them!
<homy> No honestly, where are the file associations saved? That has to be a text file somewhere you can replace.
<Sevis> Richie, I actually think you'd prefer not to press that Defaults button.
<Sevis> If it completely resets associations, it may clear ALL your custom ones.
<richie> Is that opening up a whole world of pain, Sevis? Do I even have custom ones?! Tell you what, see if we can find how to get that button activated, and I *might* not click it ;)
<raphink> homy: in mimeapps.list
<Sevis> Oh? Well... I have the feeling it may remove everything...
<Sevis> Thanks, Raphink
<raphink> iirc
<raphink> as in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list does it
<Sevis> ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<raphink> yep, exactly
<homy> Ok, so if somebody having default file associations would be willing to share his ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, the problems seems to be solved-.
<Sevis> There's no need for that.
<homy> (Well, not the problem with the buttons greyed out...)
<raphink> homy: if you want defaults, you'd have to remove this file
<Sevis> It only has custom associations.
<raphink> the system defaults are not stored there
<richie> Why thank you, raphink!
<raphink> funny
 * richie is deleting ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<raphink> I see homy ask a question and it's Sevis and richie that thank for the answer
<raphink> I'm not sure who needed that in the first place ;)
<homy> oh! Where are the default associations saved then? I can see loads of .desktop files in /usr/share/mime/, but they don't seem to contain any applications?
<homy> raphink: ok, I'll thank you too, as it also solved my problem of reverting file associations to their defaults.
<raphink> ah, good that it solved your issue
<raphink> I don't know where the defaults are stored really
<richie> Just cleaned out ~./local/share/mime and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list... and all my problems have gone! raphink, you're a genius.
<Sevis> You deleted all the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/mime ?
<raphink> no, that wouldn't be fair... I just happened to write a script some time ago that needed to recognize some mime that the system did not know, so I had to search that for a few hours
<richie> Only the ones I knew were causing probelms, Sevis
<Sevis> Ah, okay then, you worried me there :P
<raphink> richie: I don't think there are defaults for the sytem actually
<raphink> each program declares which mime types they support
<raphink> in their .desktop
<raphink> like
<raphink> grep MimeType /usr/share/applications/kde4/gwenview.desktop
<raphink> then KDE just takes them in whatever order
<richie> cool - you live and learn!
<raphink> unless you specified defaults in your ~/.local/share/mime
<homy> whatever oder -> random?
<raphink> homy: no idea, maybe alphabetical ;)
<homy> s/oder/order/
<raphink> I don't think the KDE dev would have a random algorithm for that ;)
<homy> maybe sorted by ascending inodes.
<raphink> lol
<raphink> when I open an image, I have
<raphink> gwenview -> Opera -> Gimp -> Mozilla -> Firefox -> showFoto -> Arora -> Okular -> Minefield
<raphink> there doesn't seem to be an obvious logic in the order
<raphink> maybe order of installation...
<raphink> I _think_ the system builds a mime.cache database when new programs are installed
<homy> Uhm, I have GwenView Kolourpaint Gimp Okular Shiretoko
<raphink> so we have the same order
<raphink> for the programs we have in common that is
<homy> how can I write something beginning with /?
<homy> I get "Unknown command." :)
<raphink> what are you trying to do ?
<homy> write something beginning with / in irc
<raphink> ah
<raphink> put a space before it
<homy>  /usr/bin/update-mime-database, that is
<raphink> well /usr/bin/update-mime-database.real is the real program that does it
<raphink> update-mime-database is a dpkg hook
<homy> ah, ok.
<ace> Can someone help? I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 3641wxmi laptop and I'm not getting any sound. I do get sound out of headphones but not internal speakers
<resno> when virtualizing windows, can windows use devices linux does not have working drivers for?
<Sevis> Resno - only in some very rare cases.
<resno> Sevis: i would like to be able to use a tuner card that i have windows drivers for and linux doesnt have.
<Sevis> Sorry, no idea how you'd be doing that.
<liitu> I really need some help with this! I have a compaq 6715s laptop with ATI x1250 Graphics Card, and today when i turned the computer on, when i'm about to login the screen just gets blurry and I cant see or do anything
<ace>  I'm trying to load Ubuntu 9.04 on an HP laptop that has Vista. I'm trying to install side by side but when it comes to the partition manager it doesn't give the option. It only has use entire disk, this will delete Vista partition.. Is there any other way to make it run side by side?
<thisismyname> @ace shure there is a way
<thisismyname> try the "expert" installation, or manual partition...
<thisismyname> u can identify the vista partition by looking @ the filesystem...
<Sevis> Ace, try making your Vista partition smaller beforehand.
<ace> sevis: Ok
<ace> thisismyname: I will try that
<epqr> Hi im converting a file with terminal
<epqr> when it's like this picture does that mean it's working ?
<epqr> http://twitpic.com/ddz9e
<epqr> like is it still working on converting if it's like that
<epqr> http://twitpic.com/ddz9e
<raphink> epqr: it means it's doing something
<raphink> epqr: whenever you get the prompt again (the $), it means it's finished
<raphink> and if it says nothing, it means it worked
<epqr> Ok, thank you :)
<khaije|amalt> anyone else's amarok song tags borked in kde 4.3 ?
<Parfet> does anyone know what it means when i try to connect to a wifi hotspot and get this back from dmesg?  :: [  603.855329] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3) ::
<BluesKaj> heyas all
<theseus2> Can anybody help me? My Strigi search doesn't work. Strigi and Nepomuk in systemsettings are activated but ther are no results under "nepomuksearch:/ " in dolphin. Also the hastag search doesnt work with Alt + F2
<shadeslayer> theseus2: thyre broken afaik
<theseus2> oh! Good to know. Thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> theseus2: no probs
<epqr> M y mouse wheel is way to sensitive and it scrolls way too fast
<epqr> even after i chagne the mouse settings in systems settings
<epqr> I set the lines to scroll to 1, but its still way way to fasst.
<Caliostro> Hello, guys
<Caliostro> I've a native bug with kubuntu :)
<Caliostro> The point is that when plasma is trying to open some files (wallpapers, widgets, etc) on my local computer there's no files in browser. But dolphin has access to FS. Where could be the problem?
<Caliostro> And when I'm opening plasma browser from "Desktop settings" it takes about two minutes before browser appears.
<Caliostro> Any thoughts?
<ajavid> hi
<Caliostro> Hi, ajavid
<ajavid> I installed from cd, and then aptitude full-upgrade
<ajavid> however I do not have kde4.3
<ajavid> what must I do?
<shadeslayer> ajavid: see the topic
<ajavid> hmm, read topic for one
<ajavid> shadeslayer, already there
<shadeslayer> ajavid: ok then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ajavid> which repository should I add, hang on
<ajavid> fantastic
<ajavid> I click link and it opens in kate
<ajavid> lol
<Caliostro> Hmm, I've KDE 4.3. It's strange :)
<ajavid> is this a bug? (I just intalled kubuntu)
<ajavid> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<ajavid> i got it, thanks
<ajavid> also
<shadeslayer> ajavid: after adding that line,you need to sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ajavid> what is the repo for ww32codecs and such? do you know off hand or do I have to go through 3 websites to find the url (medibuntu to wiki to blah)
<ajavid> shadeslayer, got ya
<shadeslayer> ajavid: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Caliostro> I've 4.2 a few days ago and I didn't do upgrade )
<Caliostro> Does anyone has ideas how to solve my problem?
<ajavid> argh, now ih ave to use gui's to update my key?
<shadeslayer> Caliostro: do you want KDE 4.3?
<Caliostro> (with plasma)
<shadeslayer> ajavid: not necessary
<Caliostro> The point is that when plasma is trying to open some files (wallpapers, widgets, etc) on my local computer there's no files in browser. But dolphin has access to FS. Where could be the problem?
<Caliostro> shadeslayer, I already have KDE 4.3 but it works with bugs :)
<shadeslayer> ajavid: hold on
<ajavid> holding on
<ajavid> also when you get back
<ajavid> I'd like x86 with PAE, which kernel should I install?
<ajavid> I can't find a bigmem kernel
 * ajavid has 8gb ram but don't want amd64
<ajavid> please advise
<Caliostro>  :)
<ajavid> Caliostro, how is your hand?
<shadeslayer> ajavid: no idea on that..
<ajavid> 8min till 400~ish mb is downloaded
<Caliostro> ajavid, sorry for my english, but I don't understand.
<shadeslayer> ajavid: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A : in a termina
<ajavid> shadeslayer, thank you very much
<ajavid> Caliostro, where is your nickname come from?
<Caliostro> Oh, it's from dark places of my mind ;)
<Caliostro> So, am I the one with such a big bug in kubuntu?
<ajavid> For 32-bit systems the Server Edition is configured to use PAE which allows addressing up to 64GB of memory while the Desktop Edition is configured for 4GB.
<ajavid> I need the server kernel it seems
<ajavid> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<ajavid> it seems the server kernel has more stuff than I want
<ajavid> I'm not sure how do these things make a diff?
<ajavid> the features on this page compared to the desktop edition
<Caliostro> ajavid, good luck with server edition and those stuff ;)
<ajavid> or should I rebuild the desktop kernel and enable  bigmem ?
<ajavid> Caliostro, afaik, Caliostro was the guy who had a sword for a hand
<ajavid> he was Spawn's trainer :)
<ajavid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogliostro
<ajavid> nm, it was cogliostro
<Caliostro> Oh, I saw that page )
<Caliostro> I think I can can hold a sword, but now more effectively are guns :)
<Caliostro> rifles, submachine guns, cannons )))
<ajavid> a cannon? you can hold a cannon?
<ajavid> wow.
<Caliostro> Also I can hold many different stuff with console of crane in my hand ;)
<ajavid> hi
<ajavid> im back
<ajavid> how do I make konqueror the default file manager
<ajavid> I do not like dolphin
<ajavid> system settings - file asco.
<ajavid> I moved konqueor up in order for inode directory
<canen> since sometime last week openoffice stopped working. anyone else having a similar issue?
<sazdajt4> 1
<Caliostro> ajavid, System Settings -> Default applications (something like it)
<ajavid> thanks
<Caliostro> ajavid, you are welcome ;)
<jack8899> I am trying to install kubuntu 9.04 x64,but after installation with thealternae cdand rebooting thePC won't boot, it says I shall put in the boot device.
<jack8899> it seems the computer doesnt recognize the installed kubuntu
<kekeke> hi, im running the latest version of ubuntu server and was wondering how i could go about installing kubuntu... i'm trying apt-get install kubuntu-desktop however i get the message 'couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop'. can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<genii-around> kekeke: Did you do first: sudo apt-get update
<kekeke> thanks genii-around, doing it right now
<kekeke> hmm
<kekeke> now i get
<kekeke> E: Broken packages
<kekeke> sorry i'll paste it
<kekeke> 2 sec
<kekeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250892/
<kekeke> do i have to install each of those dependancies individually?
<yovan> Hi everybody
<yovan> i have a question  : katapult no longer exists on kubuntu jaunty?
<yovan> The 9.04 has no katapult??? Is there any program laucher like that in this last version
<phh> krunner isn't enough for you ?
<phh> it's less eye-candy, but way more usable
<yovan> it has shortcuts...keybord shortcts
<phh> what sort of shortcuts ?
<yovan> for lauching an application
<phh> yeah... as alt-f2 you mean ?
<yovan> i haven't used it before
<phh> -_-
<yovan> so the alt F2 is krunner
<phh> it has always been the default shortcut for krunner and its ancestors
<oem> . |
<yovan> lol
<phh> I think even other DE uses the same shortcuts
<yovan> thanks man  i hoped to find something like katapult
<phh> and it's even better.
<yovan> caused you didn't have to completely know the whole apps name
<phh> well you could have looked at default global shortcuts
<kekeke> can someone help me out, i'm trying to install kubuntu and i'm getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/250892/
<kekeke> do i have to install those dependancies individually?
<yovan> Thanks for your help phh
<phh> kekeke: you're not running stable ubuntu, are you ?
<kekeke> phh nope
<kekeke> is that a problem?
<phh> kekeke: well... the packages are marked as broken
<phh> so as long as they are marked so, you won't be able to install it automaticly
<phh> maybe individual install may work
<kekeke> hm kk
<kekeke> thanks
<admin7> i have a bizarre display issue in ubuntu. anyone willing to take a crack at it?
<rulo> hello
<admin7> hello
<rulo> anyone can help me?
<admin7> with what
<rulo> i am searching a spanich channel for konversation
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<admin7> i am serching for why my display has 2 pixelated lines going horizontally down the screen?
<fcambria_> Hi
<rulo> pero hay canales españoles no?
<fcambria_> irc.freenode.net.
<fcambria_> #ubuntu-ar
<fcambria_> ahí tenés un canal de Ubuntu en castellano
<Mamarok> !es | fcambria_
<ubottu> fcambria_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rulo> donde se puede ver la lista de canales existentes?
<Mamarok> rulo: English, please!
<rulo> ok sorry
<Mamarok> rulo: you can check here for most of the channels, but I don't know if this list is up to date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<rulo> where is the channel list?
<Mamarok> also:
<Mamarok> !list | rulo
<ubottu> rulo: This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rulo> thanks mamarok
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alinux> hi I am using kontakt however I want to minimize it on close to the icons in the tray bar and not keep it in the task bar is this possible ?
<epqr> My mouse scrolls too fast
<epqr> and it doesn't cahgne by editing the mouse settings in system settings
<Parfet> anyone know where to get the development packages under kubuntu? in my docs for the app i'm trying to compile, it suggests 'foo-dev' or 'foo-devel'... i find no such thing...
<Parfet> or is there an easy way to wrap a tarball into a .deb installer?
<EagleScreen> Parf: what are u trying to compile?
<bellsan> #ubuntu
<Parf> program a friend recommended for netstumbling, kismet
<Parf> the config ends with : configure: error: Neither uclibc uClibc++ or standard gcc stdc++ libraries found.
<rav> hello. i updated to intrepid and now i have something called akonadi, and it's preventing from syncing my PDA
<rav> it says i need an akonadi collection. how do i create one?
 * rulo he marchado a trabajar: Gone away for now
<EagleScreen> Parf: did you install build-essential?
<Parf> no idea, but i can try it
<epqr> Im gonna ask again
<EagleScreen> rav Kubuntu intrepid is as bad as Hell
<epqr> my mouse scrolls too fast
<epqr> and the settings in system settings doesnt fix it
<rav> EagleScreen: is jaunty any better?
<EagleScreen> yes rav, a lot
<rav> EagleScreen: if i just replace jaunty for intrepid in sources.list and update, will that do it?
<EagleScreen> yes rav, but there is a suposed better way
<EagleScreen> rav, run kdesudo update-notifier-kde -d
<rav> EagleScreen: thanks, upgrading now
<shadeslayer> whats the package name for glib dev packages?
<shadeslayer> found it!
<trampel> epqr;  this sounds nuts, but have you tried unplugging the (usb) mouse plug and plugging it back in?
<pteague_work> what package do i need in order to set up font size & such?  i know it used to be kcontrol
<epqr> IM on kde 4.3 and i have this temprature montioring applet, but it doesn show anything
<epqr> is there somethings i have to isntall to make it work ?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> why some scripts that i launch at rc2.d/rc3.d/rc5.d are not running after booting while other do?
<Sevis> Freddy - are you sure they don't complete?
<Freddy2> for example i've tested with one having a loop forever in the background, but nothing happens.. if i run it manually (with sudo) after booting then it remains there forever
<Sevis> What is the script supposed to do?
<Freddy2> it launches djbdns in a loop, trying to be a respawn-like launcher
<Sevis> Does it run at least once?
<Freddy2> other scripts do, and i can try to echo something to check it, but it should
<Freddy2> (other similar scripts, same directory...)
<Sevis> Try echoing something, please, to see if it has at least one itteration.
<Freddy2> ok
<theadmin> KGPG keeps crashing after sending key to a keyserver. What the?
<Sevis> Freddy2, where do you put scripts when you want them to run on every boot, again?
<theadmin> Sevis: /home/yourname/.autostart
<Freddy2> re
<Freddy2> http://pastebin.com/m6f386988
<Freddy2> this script is launched from /etc/rcX.d/S99another, where it calls /path/to/theOtherScript &
<Sevis> Thanks
<Freddy2> i can see "p3" at output, but nor p4 neither any process running
<Freddy2> the while condition is a stupid one, i know hehe
<trampel> Freddy2: how does the while loop ever break to do the "p4"?  (i'm probably missing something obvious)
<Freddy2> it musn't, but then the inside process should be running (djbdns), and it doesn't
<trampel> Freddy2: then your problem is narrowed.  isn't it?
<Freddy2> it does
<pteague_work> anybody know what package i need to install in order to change font sizes?
<Freddy2> i'm starting to think about parent's death to cause script process death too
<Freddy2> afaik children should become a new son from init, but..
<Freddy2> *children/child process
<Freddy2> let me try somehting
<Freddy2> well, the "Starting" echo just appears once (i've redirected to the output file too)
<szenek> Привет всем!! кто поможет с монитором??
<genii-around> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Freddy2> well, it finally works hehe
<Freddy2> it seems you can not launch the script directly.. it works fine calling it from start-stop-daemon
<Specialist> I just upgraded my Jaunty installation to KDE 4.3 and Kontakt seems to no longer remember my shortcut customizations. Does somebody know in which config file KMail / Kontact store those customizations?
<noquinho> may i have another program to replace amsn? its not working
<Sevis> Noquinho: Kopete, Pidgin
<noquinho> but what happens with my contacts from msn ?
<noquinho> may i talk with video ?
<Guest10896> Hola a todos!!!!!!!!
<Sevis> No, Noquinho. No video or audiochat, but you'll have the contacts.
<zayx> does anyone know what the command kde 4.3 issues for a reboot/shutdown is?
<Pici> zayx: sudo reboot or sudo poweroff
<noquinho> how do i unistall pulse audio ?
<zayx> Pici: no i mean the command issued when selecting reboot/shutdown from the kmenu which saves sessions and all
<bdgraue> noquinho: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<zayx> i wish it were as simple as reboot/halt
<Pici> zayx: I'm sorry, I don't know. I don't actually use KDE myself.
<zayx> oh lol ok then
<noquinho> thx
<trampel> zayx: what does running "locate shutdown | egrep -i 'kubun|kde'" return on your machine ..maybe?
<zayx> trampel: hmm that led to two possabilities i hadnt thought about
<zayx> brb if it works
<zayx> lol ok so kdeinit4_shutdown logged me out and segfaulted ksmserver
<zayx> not exactly what i was going for but still getting somewhere
<zayx> to be specific the problem im having is that when i select reboot/shutdown/logout from the kmenu it closes opera and then sits at the desktop while failing to reboot/shutdown/logout
<trampel> zayx: this is among 'the old knowledge' but are you running an ATI video card?
<zayx> yes but it also happens on an nvidia desktop i have
<zayx> trampel: this is driving me crazy because there is no way i can easily track down what its failing to do
<jimmy51_home> i'm trying to use kmail for the first time.  i've got it setup using IMAP.  it seems to be SUPER slow.  it just alerted me that i have a new message, but it's taking over 3 minutes to let me view the message.  I can see the subject, but clicking on it does nothing.
<jimmy51_home> i checked using webmail, it's it's a 5 sentence email.  is this common?
<trampel> zayx:  my burnt and frayed memory recalls that there were two approaches to this problem.  one involving adjusting 'atieventsd' and the other some nasty acpi option.  i can't hold out much hope for either being your problem ...i'm sorry.
<zayx> trampel: well i do get an error on init for acpi so it is a possability
<trampel> zayx: oh... and there was something about samba getting in an endless loop.
<trampel> ...i gotta keep better notes...
<zayx> lol
<zayx> well i think whats left to do is check if a nightly live image will reboot properly and if so install :/
<zayx> ubuntus got me going all -.- lately
<zayx> trampel: thanks for the help anyways though
<eggy_> Hello, using kubuntu jaunty the python-qscintilla2 package is broken again
<eggy_> How do I fix this? I can't use any python qscintilla applications this way
<eggy_> I'm getting incredably annoyed with the retarded maintainer of this package, this is like the third time I experience it breaking
<eggy_> After a reinstall of a different version it seems to work, thanks
<kroson> hi people
<kroson> ive just upgraded my Oo installation to 3.1 from 3.01 that came by default
<kroson> in kubuntu 9.04
<kroson> but ive noticed that i lost the openoffice.org-kde packages, giving the software a little uglier look
<kroson> is there any packages that makes it look better, GTK or QT?
<kroson> plz
<kroson> anyone
<trampel> kroson: what specifically has what sort of uglier look?
<kroson> all the openoffice packages, they have a different look, not the Qt integrated that they had before
<kroson> the windows themselves
<trampel> kroson: does putting the line "export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=kde" in your .bashrc help or change anything? (and obviously logging out and back in or some-such)
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> does anybody know where I can modify the startup order of the Kicker applets (KDE 3.5.10, Kubuntu 8.04)?
<marcreichelt> my goal is to get the knetworkmanager to start before all other applets so that the internet connection is ready before the other applets start
<Third3ye> Ey folks. I'm having a bit of trouble. Everytime I boot ubuntu or the livecd (I managed to install using the alternative install cd) it freezes. At first I thought it was X but turns it it's a "kernel panic" (I think (it had a lot of strange non explanatory debug info and an "end trace ac09j2ndsomething")
<Third3ye> A question better suited for #ubuntu?
<Sevis> Third3ye, are you installing Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<maco> Sevis: kubuntu. he saidi n #ubuntu that he can only see the kernel panic message if he turns off kdm
<Sevis> Aha, okay, thanks.
<ajavid> hey
<ajavid> I installed firefox3.-5 package and I got a Shiretoko
<ajavid> what gives?
<ajavid> its only 3.5.2 and not 3.5.3 and its not called firefox
<ajavid> its called preview browser in kde menu
<ajavid> hello..?
<chal`away> ajavid, just wait patiently and perhaps try google while you wait.
<BluesKaj> ajavid, all the above you just said is true , so what's your question
<stetzen> Hello! Sorry for the question... But does ayone use mplayer under KDE4? I have some problems with sound if KDE4 app and mplayer are producing sound together...
<BluesKaj> ff i3.5 and 3.6 aren't fully dev'd yet
<BluesKaj> BBL
<da1l6> stetzen: works fine for me (tested juk + smplayer). What audio output does mplayer use?
<stetzen> alsa
<da1l6> same here
<da1l6> can you describe the problem in a little more detail?
<da1l6> stetzen: i am using kde 4.3 here, btw.
<stetzen> KDE media configured to use analod sound card. When I'm trying to play a file with mplayer, I'm getting following: http://pastebin.com/m7be810cc
<stetzen> Yes, KDE 4.3 here as well
<da1l6> stetzen: sounds like the sound device is blocked. does KDE use alsa or OSS?
<stetzen> It should be alsa. The top device in the list in sound settings is HDA Intel (Analog). Is there a way to check specifically, is it alsa or OSS
<stetzen> *?
<da1l6> the tooltip on that item should at least list the order of configurations it tries.
<da1l6> you could try moving the hw0,0 entry to the top of the list. (warning: i am now guessing here)
<stetzen> The top item in the tooltip is ALSA, the second one is alsa as well.  And there is no entry for hw0,0 neither in the tooltop nor in the list of devices
<i00nsu> hi all
<da1l6> stetzen, sorry i am out of ideas
<stetzen> OK than... Thanks!
<yoga> I try to install the renewly release KDE 4.3.  When I sudo apt-get upgrade, it says that some packages are keep back such as kdebase-workspace kdm etc.  Is that ok?  How do I upgrade to KDE 4.3?
<Sevis> Yoga - tried dist-upgrade ?
<rav> hello. how do you configure an akonadi collection on jaunty?
<rav> can akonadi be removed?
<phh> i'd say no.
<phh> raindog: you've got problems with it ?
<rav> phh: so i can't get PIM without akonadi?
<phh> It's heavily linked mmm
<phh> it should be able to work without it, but i don't thing packages are able to work without it
<rav> phh: but it doesn't work. i get 'Unknown error: could not create collection'
<raindog> phh:  regarding?
<phh> raindog: ?
<phh> rav: you made an upgrade from 4.2 ?
<phh> maybe try the goold old rm -Rf ~/.config/akonadi
<rav> phh: just upgraded to jaunty
<phh> oO
<phh> that's weir
<phh> d
<phh> well try the rm -Rf first anyway
<rav> phh: and then?
<raindog> phh:  you asked me "you've got problems with it?"  perhaps an autocompete error?
<phh> raindog: erf sorry ...
<raindog> phh:  No problem.  :)
<phh> rav: logout/login
<rav> i shall return
<Planetary> ahh, kpackagekit isnt working for me. where is adapt or synaptic?
#kubuntu 2009-08-11
<rav> phh: thanks, that fixed it
<phh> great
<Planetary> great now i have no package managers. can someone please help me get synaptic package manager installed
<Planetary> got nevermind
<Planetary> got it
<Sevis> Planetary, you should still have apt-get
<bishop> hey
<bishop> first time on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !welcome | bishop
<ubottu> bishop: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bishop> thanks
<BluesKaj> tried any other linux OSs ?
<bishop> really like kde never used it before
<BluesKaj> ok
<bishop> most distos
<bishop> lot of time on ubuntu mint solaris etc
<BluesKaj> yeah , I started with knoppix and most popular distros that were around back then
<bishop> bluekaj  never tried debian
<BluesKaj> glad to hear you like kde
<BluesKaj> debian with gnome and ubuntu are he same IM
<bishop> good interface. easier to use than gnome for me
<bishop> much difference between those 2?
<BluesKaj> (k)ubuntu are both debian based OSs
<bishop> gottcha
<BluesKaj> both use the apt package system
<BluesKaj> and repository systems are very sismilar
<bishop> really find apt pack system effective
<BluesKaj> yes very , especially when compared to other distos like suse and the RPMs like fedora and redhat
<bishop> i dumped vista much prefer linux
<bishop> find it diverse and u have to learn how to use it. i like that.
<bishop> just stopping by no concerns right now
<BluesKaj> I still use vista and W7, due to wife and friends being not too adventurous with their pcs :)
<bishop> i like dual boots but windows is heavy on system resources
<BluesKaj> they kind of depend on me when things go wrong ...sometimes it's a pita but ...
<bishop> yeah
<BluesKaj> so your media is working ok etc ?
<bishop> i really am impressed with kde
<bishop> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah kde is much improved now
<bishop> big time... used it a while ago and went back to ubuntu. i much prefer kde...like the feel of it
<bishop> blueskaj  gottago now bbak soon...thankx
<idyle> Hello! Does anyone know any good bios password cracking tools other than cmospwd and removing the battery?
<idyle> Been googling fyi :]
<Mannequin> hi. sometimes firefox hangs and then it won't (re)start (after killing the process)
<Mannequin> I mean, it won't restart clicking on the icon on KDE menu
<Mannequin> it will launch fine if run from a terminal, for example
<marco> uff, why kde 4.3 feeels soo sloww in kubuntu 9.04?
<FullMetalJocker> hi all
<marco> uff, why kde 4.3 feeels soo sloww in kubuntu 9.04?
<marco> is fucking slowww
<FullMetalJocker> really?
<marco> yes mother cuker
<marco> fucker
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FullMetalJocker> was just thinking about to update
<marco> ok sorry mather facker
<marco> LINUX SUCKS!!!!!!!!!
<marco> KDE SCUKS!
<FloodBotK2> marco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marco> GNOME ROOLZ
<marco> FREEBSD ROCKS!
<Pici> marco: We're not forcing you to be here, you may part when you're ready.
<marco> xD
<FullMetalJocker> is it worth to update to 4.3....
<FullMetalJocker> or  better to wait?
<MTGap> yes
<FullMetalJocker> wait?
<MTGap> no upgrade now lol, you have no clue what your missing out on
<MTGap> Have you read some of the reviews?
<FullMetalJocker> i don't like the network manager
<FullMetalJocker> wicd i use
<FullMetalJocker> i read about slowliness...
<MTGap> no some of the reviewers have no clue what they are talking about, performance is better
<MTGap> This is what you should really read: http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<FullMetalJocker> anyway...
<FullMetalJocker> it is possible to downgrade..
<MTGap> Is it? Yes I believe so
<FullMetalJocker> yes, i was reading kde.org
<Sevis> MTGap - third party sources are generally more reliable...
<Sevis> FullMetalJock - check what hardware the reviewers are using, and compare that to your own. Don't just trust kde.org, even though it's non-profit, it still competes with gnome, and shouldn't be taken as pure truth.
<FullMetalJocker> i am to upgrade...
<FullMetalJocker> further i use synaptic
<FullMetalJocker> not that rubbish kpackage
<FullMetalJocker> but I hate gNoMe
<Sevis> And I don't bother with a GUI and go right through the command line - yes?
<FullMetalJocker> too
<FullMetalJocker> apt-get uber alles
<pikohn> is there any other office suites besides open office for linux?
<FullMetalJocker> koffice
<pikohn> ok
<FullMetalJocker> ok dude
<FullMetalJocker> au revoir
<FullMetalJocker> ciao
<Sevis> Bye
<planetary> hello, i am trying to do. 'sudo gedit /ect/modules' it doesnt work. i realize thats for gnome. so i did kate instead and got errors. then kate opened and its blank. is there something wrong?
<Sevis> It's /etc/, not /ect/
<Sevis> Planetary^
<planetary> oh nice. thanks man
<fef> I HEARD THIS IS THE TEXT VERSION
<fef> i want to enter fonts into the blacks creen but i seem to have a desktop
<fef> is this the white people version of linux or not
<fef> i heard it supports black
<ubantu_dude> My computer has 750g is that fast enough for ubantu?
<fef> the black version is superior, si o no?
<pikohn> you have to admit kubuntu is amazing.
<ubantu_dude> On kubuntu how do I hide my porn from my wife?
<fef> pikohn: how do i make it text version so i can enter fonts
<amason_> ubantu_dude: encrypt it ? *shrug*
<amason_> make a user specifically for porn
<pikohn> no idea...
<ubantu_dude> well it has to super secure
<ubantu_dude> because she cant find out I umm switched teams
<pikohn> i should know that...but i dont
<fef> pikohn: do you diddle little kids
<Planetary> how do i get compiz to start default in 9.04
<amason_> ubantu_dude: i think this is probably beyond the scope of this channel.
<pikohn> lol
<john_re> What's the suggested way to get java (to enable firefox to do java. FF plugins?) - 1) from the ubuntu package? which package - which package name? 2) fron sun?
<john_re> noone here?
<murry> yes but i am not helpful
<john_re> What happened to the apt package manager in kde for ku804? was that synaptic?? Now there is only the low functionality KPackageKit??
<john_re> murry: at least you let me know i'm not the only one alive here. ;)
<murry> yeah ur alive, i don't have an answer, sorry
<john_re> ;)
<freaks> hi
<freaks> how do i make sure the "sidebars" in kate never ever show up again ?
<freaks> i hate those sidebars...  i tell kate to hide them, i save session, as default , i restart kate... thoses horrible sidebars are back :(
<freaks> i want to make them disappear for good
<plotnikaleks> всем привет
<maco> plotnikaleks: #ubuntu-ru pojaucta
<maco> grr whats teh scim package thatll get me cyrillic?
<kalp> i have installed xchess and its consuming 800mhz of processor even when idle. this causes excessive heating. any solutions?
<kalp> i have installed xchess and its consuming 800mhz of processor even when idle. this causes excessive heating. any solutions?
<forain> hello, any body here?
<forain> i need help
<forain> hi?
<kalp> i have installed xboard chess and its consuming 800mhz of processor even when idle. this causes excessive heating. any solutions?
<forain> hi, i need help
<kalp> forain jus typr the question
<forain> kalp, first i'm brazillian and don't speek very weel english..
<forain> my problem is i can`t brownsble in internet with konqueror..
<forain> only for w3m
<rosco_y> forain, your english is much better than my brazillian :)
<forain> rosco_y, hahaha
<kalp> forain ask the question, if anyone knows the answer , he/she will tell you
<forain> kalp: well, my problems is i can't brownsable in internet..
<forain> konqueror ansewer this for me "
<forain> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<forain> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<FloodBotK2> forain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalp> forain are using the same network right now?
<forain> yes
<kalp> forain: and the same computer?
<forain> yes
<forain> i can't connec msn for kopete too
<forain> connect*
<forain> but i can brownseble with w3m in internet
<kalp> forain: check konquror settings, if you have put any proxy settings
<kalp> forain what is w3m
<forain> w3m is a brownser in text mode
<forain> like lynks, elinks, etc
<kalp> forain so ur network is fine
<kalp> forain: check for proxy settings and ip settings in konqueror
<forain> yes, i know
<forain> i'm looking konqueror configurations now
<forain> i'm try download firefox..
<bishop> hey
<bishop> i noticed that kde has been revamped.
<bishop> maybe improved is a better word
<bishop> installed ubuntu... added kde
<freaks> .fonts.conf doesn't work anymore on karmic ?
<bishop> hey masksmaid
<bishop> sorry marksmaid
<bishop> getting later
<bishop> leaving
<john_re> What happened to the apt package manager in kde for ku804? was that synaptic?? Now there is only the low functionality KPackageKit??
<maco> there was no synaptic
<maco> synaptic is gtk, thus only in gnome
<john_re> ie, where is that in904?
<maco> adept was in kubuntu, but the only working version is kde3-only
<Planetary> ya i ask this earlier
<maco> you can install synaptic if you want
<john_re> yeah, adept, probably
<Planetary> thats what i did
<maco> be aware itll pull in gtk dependencies
<Planetary> synaptic thats what i installed
<john_re> adept - if that was the name - was great - much better thank KPK
<Planetary> i have a compiz question
<maco> *shrug* i can use kpk. i was horribly lost the one time a kde user asked me for help fixing his package manager. i used konsole instead because i didnt understand adept's gui
<maco> (i never succeeded in using kde 3 for >5 minutes without becoming horribly confused)
<maco> Planetary: whats up?
<john_re> Are there any KU dev's here?  Anyone know when some functionality like Adept will be available in KU 904?
<Planetary> my cube is messed up when i rotate it. its a new install. i was customizing it  and now when i rotate it using the mouse it glitches and jumps around but its only when moving up and down.. its not my mouse
<maco> maybe the "sync to vblank" setting?
<maco> john_re: when someone adds that functionality to kpk?
<maco> john_re: thanks for the reminder that i promised to hunt down a segfault in policy kit that was tripping up the kpk dev though
<Planetary> maco, didnt help
<maco> dunno. i thought maybe was a refresh issue
<maco> there is a "reset all settings" button somewhere in it
<Planetary> oh what does the refresh rate do and the output do?
<maco> john_re: oh wait it wont be in 904 at all period
<maco> john_re: some future version of kubuntu will have it
<Planetary> i ahve turned it off and on and it  didnt help
<maco> 910 should have more features like warning on unauthenticated packages
<maco> Planetary: refresh rate tells how many times to draw the screen per second
<maco> Planetary: think of a cartoon or flip book with fewer images per second...looks all jerky. more images = smoother
<Planetary> ya well it doesnt seem to do anything
<maco> boo
<maco> and you said you tried the big reset button?
<Planetary> i wasnt sure what its purpose really did.. refresh rate
<Planetary> tryign that now
<Planetary> ahh so where is this reset button
<maco> uhhhh whats the last thing on the left side of the compiz settings manager?
<maco> advanced maybe?
<maco> its in there
<Planetary> thats advanced search
<maco> i dont have compiz installed anymore but i used to use it all the time. pretty sure a button exists
<maco> if you go in there, whats on the right? has two tabs i think?
<Planetary> trey do exist on certain functions
<maco> i think where it lets you load a backed up copy of the settings or have multiple settings profiles is where the reset button is
<maco> yeah but there's a universal one somewhere
<Planetary> hmm
<Planetary> found it
<Planetary> i renabled it... its better but still not smooth like all my other ones
<Planetary> ok well i guess its good. thanks for the help
<Planetary> ah well do you think reinstalling it would help
<arash> Hello all,Its my first time logged in to my Ubuntu machine
<arash> i start terminal and run "su" command
<arash> after I enter my correct password it tells su:Authentication failure
<rosco_y> arash: try "sudo su"
<arash> I am 1000% sure my passwors is correct
<rosco_y> sudo su
<Mamarok> arash: Ubuntu doesn't use a root password, you nned to use sudo
<Mamarok> need* even
<rosco_y> :)
<Mamarok> rosco_y: no
<rosco_y> ?
<arash> aha it works out:)
<arash> thanks
<rosco_y> you bet
<Mamarok> arasarasyou are welcome
<Mamarok> sry, I need some more coffee first
<arash> how can i install yum in Kubuntu?
<maco> arash: using apt, though its a very bad idea to mix apt and yum. they dont share a pakage db
<maco> so they wont know what the others have installed
<arash> sorry for asking, im novice..so you suggest using apt instead of yum?
<Mamarok> arash: that's the default package methode for Ubuntu and all Debian-like distributions
<arash> I tried apt-get install yum
<arash> it tells E: Couldn't find package yum
<maco> oh i guess yum's not in the repo anymore then
<maco> yeah, you wanna use apt-get
<Mamarok> arash: you don't understand: yum is only use in SuSE, and for RPM package based distributions
<arash> I want to install some packages.What command do you suggest?
<maco> apt-get
<arash> aha...thanks.
<maco> yum is for red hat and fedora.  suse doesnt even use it anymore. they use zypper now
<Mamarok> maco: oh, didn't even know that :) Seems I haven't touched an RPM based distro in ages :)
<Mamarok> arash: to search for packages you do apt-cache search <packagenaem>
<Mamarok> and to install you use 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<arash> thanks a lot
<Mamarok> minus the ', of course
<Mamarok> arash: you are welcome :)
<maco> or we could make this simple
<maco> aptitude search
<maco> aptitude install
<maco> aptitude remove
<FloodBotK2> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> FloodBotK2: shush you
<maco> aptitude search has the bonus of being alphabetized :P
<arash> upinstall “Ement Tools”
<maco> upinstall?
<Mamarok> arash: what would that be?
<arash> sorry that was worong
<Mamarok> and don't use "
<arash> I am trying to install GNU Radio in my Kubuntu
<Mamarok> what do you want to install in the first place?
<arash> but the manual is for Fedora
<arash> that why i am stuck
<Mamarok> ook, let's see
<maco> oh i suppose you need these too "aptitude update" (check for updates) "aptitude safe-upgrade" (install updates that dont involve adding/removing anything) "aptitude full-upgrade" (necessary for things like adding a new kernel version)
<Mamarok> do aptitude search Gnu Radio will show you the available packages
<Mamarok> arash: the package name is gnuradio
<arash> yum groupinstall "Engineering and Scientific" "Development Tools"
<Mamarok> so: sudo apt-get install gnuradio
<arash> sorry for interrupting
<Mamarok> arash: stop talking about yum, that doesn't work here :)
<arash> i know that...but before hand i have to install some other packages
<Mamarok> arash: what you need is a package manager, which Kubuntu do you use?
<Mamarok> which version that is?
<maco> gnuradio isnt in the repos, Mamarok
<arash> let me check
<Mamarok> maco: it is in mine
<maco> not in karmic then
<Mamarok> so says aptitude
<maco> Mamarok: or is it multiverse?
<Mamarok> well, I bet he hasn't karmic :)
<maco> arash: no need to manually install dependencies
<maco> Mamarok: well i was only checking from my system :P
<arash> its Kubuntu 9.04
<maco> arash: the point of apt is to find those dependencies and install them for you. you tell it you want gnuradio and it figures out all the rest to grab
<maco> aaahh ok yes it is a multiverse package
<maco> arash: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<arash> so it can even find and install myriad of packages mentioned in the manual ?
<maco> yes
<Mamarok> maco: what would that be for now?
<maco> thats why it exists
<maco> Mamarok: to enable multiverse
<Mamarok> arash: just type 'sudo apt-get install fnuradio', that will do
<Mamarok> maco: which is enabled by default in a basic install...
<arash> Ok..
<Mamarok> gnuradio* even
<maco> Mamarok: REALLY?
<maco> i thought only main and restricted were!
<Mamarok> maco: well, I have always had it enabled when I installed a new system
<Mamarok> maco: main, universe multivers and restricted
<arash> so it will go thru and download and install Python , NUmpy,sdcc and ...all other packages?
<maco> oh wow
<maco> arash: yes
<maco> arash: back in the days when only rpm and dpkg existed, installing stuff was a pain in the rear because you had to do this yourself. people noticed it sucked, so they created apt, then yellow dog linux folks created yum and fedora borrowed it
<maco> and suse borrowed it for a while but they gave it back now :P
<maco> arash: given you mentioned dev tools, im assuming the manual was leading you donw the annoying path of compiling it yourself instead of just installing it from the package manager
<arash> Wow! and you have to define and isntall all of these packages and dependencies for a fedora machine?!
<maco> fedora probably has a package too
 * Mamarok needs more coffee
<arash> I guess so..let me check the past page of manual
<maco> like i said, im guessing the manual is telling you how to compile it instead of saying "install it. now to configure it...."
<arash> well yes..you're true
<arash> it is telling how to make and compile
<arash> and building it
<maco> there are two ways to install things in most OSes: compile by hand (somewhat annoying) or install a binary (think an rpm on red hat/fedora, a deb on debian/ubuntu, a Setup.exe on windows, a .dmg on OSX...)
<maco> which OS are you coming from?
<arash> well sorry to say (I feel it;s like a crime!) but I used windows
<arash> now i am swithing to linux
<Mamarok> arash: don't feel like this, most people did so, too :)
<maco> aye
<maco> im just wondering which analogy set to use :P
 * Mamarok started with DOS 3...
<Mamarok> or was it 2.2?
<maco> though im kinda glad you said windows because my OSX-->Linux convert set isnt too well fleshed out yet. havent gotten much practice with it
<Mamarok> can't even remember
<maco> i couldnt use my computer til i got a win95 machine. could never find any disks for the old DEC with CPM-80
<Mamarok> oook, what about shifting this to #kubuntu-offtopic and go back to support here? :)
<arash> can I ask are you voluntary do the support ?
<maco> yep
<arash> I remember once before i cam here and asked my questions
<maco> its 230 in the morning here
<arash> and I remember your ids'
<arash> So you're in east coast
<maco> yeah
<arash> thanks for your help guys
<maco> np
<arash> i really appreciate it.
<arash> this seems silly I cant use Amarok to play my music files!
<arash> Amarok->Play Media...> then I point to my mo3 files
<arash> and it doest just work.No track to play
<maco> got mp3 codecs installed? try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash, java, mp3, aac, etc.
<arash> When you try to install a package by apt-get and it alerts it couldnt find the package , how should I show the path to system so it can find it?
<maco> it says it couldnt find that?
<arash> yes
<maco> apt doesnt install locally downloaded debs. for that youd use "dpkg -i foo.deb"
<maco> ummm thats odd
<arash> root@arash:/home/arash# sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<arash> Reading package lists... Done
<arash> Building dependency tree
<arash> Reading state information... Done
<arash> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FloodBotK2> arash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> kubuntu-restricted extras doesnt actually contain anything just depends on java, flash, and codecs to pull them in
<maco> it should exist....maybe you jsut need to update the package list
<maco> sudo aptitude update
<maco> if it hasnt been updated once after install it wont know whats available
<arash> its updating now..
<maco> Mamarok: you take over, please? is bedtime...
<arash> Sure.
<arash> thank yuo very much fo r your help..
<maco> poke her if she doesnt seem to be watching :P
<Mamarok> maco: ok, I am here :)
<Mamarok> maco: good night :)
<Mamarok> arash: does it find kubuntu-restricted-extras now?
<arash> yes ! now it downloading extra packages need for that.Thanks!
<Mamarok> good :)
<arash> So eveytime I want to update my Kubunto I jjust run this sudo aptitude update?
<arash> What does sudo and aptitude commands mean in general ?
<Mamarok> arash: well, sudo aptitude update will update the latet package list, then sudo aptitude full-upgrade will update the system, yes
<Mamarok> sudo goves you administrator rights
<Mamarok> and aptitude is the package management for the command line
<Mamarok> gives*
<Mamarok> sorry for the typos
<arash> you're welcome ..
<arash> does it have a GUI based package management ?
<arash> in Kubuntu I mena
<arash> I mean,sorry.
<Mamarok> arash: yes, if you open the menu, there are the system settings and you will see a "Add and remove software" option there
<Mamarok> arash: but the command line gives you more information and is not difficult to learn
<Mamarok> it is much faster anyway :)
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i want to make my ubuntu partition bigger but its locked(not mounted i just tryed to umount on my live cd) can someone tell me how to unlock it (i am on the live cd right now)
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: do you have only one parition for your Linux system?
<arash> Yes..I just wanted to know.I enjoy it reminds me of somehow old DOS 6 and 5 days.
<Mamarok> to make a partition bigger you will have to reduce the size of another one
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: also, you need to be root to do so
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> noi have two
<Mamarok> arash: yes, it does indeed :)
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: only two or more?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> two
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> in 1
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> it's 1 partition whit 2 in
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: so you have two partitions for Linux, do I understand you right?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> yeah
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: you mean 1 disk with two parittions in it?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i have a partition for windows and 1 for linux whit 2 in
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> in there are 2 partitions in that partition
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: that means 3 partitions then :)
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> yea
<Mamarok> you can't have 2 partitions in another one, that doesn't make sense :)
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> but it realy is like that
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: so you need to reduce the size of the windows parition, or do you still have spare room on the disk?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i need to reduce
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> and btw i am on live cd right now
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: oh, you mean secondary partitions in a primary one? that doesn't make a difference anyway :)
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ok
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i'm happy someone is helping me
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> :)
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: could you give me the output of df -h from the konsole in a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) and give me the URL, please?
<arash> Sorry for interrupting...I assigned a 10GB partition for my Kubuntu machine.Is that enough in general for a linux machine?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ok
<Mamarok> arash: that is enough for the basic system, but doesn't leave much space for your data
<Mamarok> arash: also, you should ideally have two partitions for a linux system, one for / and one for /home, so you can easily make fresh installations without erasing your /home partition
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251194/
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: good, the partitions are not mounted
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> but locked
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> i cant resize
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: is your live CD Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ubuntu (i think)
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: that is normal, you need to be root to do so anyway :)
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> how to be root
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: is your desktop brown or blueish?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> brown
<Mamarok> then it is Ubuntu with Gnome
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ok
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: you would be better off in the #ubuntu channel, as I don't know Gnome at all :(
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> oke
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> but they don't help me there
<Mamarok> the partition manager is gparted, but you need to start it with sudo gparted from a terminal
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: you just need to be patient :)
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ok
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> thx
<Mamarok> why wouldn't they help if you ask politely?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> for the help
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: you are welcome
<Mamarok> can you type sudo gparted in a terminal?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> yea
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> and gparted is starting
<Mamarok> and are the partitions still locked?
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> yea
<Mamarok> then you really nedd to ask in #ubuntu, I can't help you very much here
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> oke
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> thx anyway (agian :p)
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: what I do usually is starting the live CD in administration mode and start gparted from there
<Mamarok> not running the GUI desktop
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> how to go in admin
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ??
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: you need to restart the computer with the live CD and instead of letting it start Ubuntu, you have an option to go into administrator mode
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> where
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> at the "try ubuntu" button
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ??
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: the first screen that the computer is showing you has a menu, it shows "Start Ubuntu, "Install Ubuntu " Check disk for defects, etc
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> yea
<Mamarok> there you have the option on the base line to go into administrator mode
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> and then press f4
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> for mode's
<Mamarok> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: I seriously don't remember and can't test here, sorry
<Mamarok> but everything is explained there
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> ok
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> oke thx
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> agian
<UBUNTU-ROCKZ-> :p
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<FloodBotK2> UBUNTU-ROCKZ-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drcrespooo> hi
<drcrespooo> hi
<drcrespooo> hlow
<drcrespooo> no bady  ther
<drcrespooo> plz  any  bady  u  hlpe me
<Guest6777> can i have a xgl for kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Guest6777> <ping>
<Guest6777> is any one home ?
<bloodi_> witam
<sajjad_> hello every one
<sajjad_> i want to start learning KDE
<sajjad_> help me
<Firefishe> sajjad_:  What would you like to know?
<Firefishe> oh phoo..he dropped
<loevborg> Is there some place where I can track bugs and workarounds for Karmic? Some recent update broke sound for me in some applications. Where can I find out about it?
<Caliostro> Guys, hi
<Caliostro> :)
<Caliostro> Do you know how to install Aurorae theme engine on kubuntu?
<ahox> Hi, I still have a problem with akonadi. It won't startup, it bails out at test 10, Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus, any ideas?
<ahox> Or is there some tutorial that guides one through all the necessary steps to set it up on kubuntu?
<Idhan> hi, is there any way on linux to see the current level of my printer's ink
<ahox> Idhan: depends on your printer. However, you can always setup a webcam, point it to your printer, etc... ;-) (I once did that at the office)
<Idhan> on windows I can do that.. my printer is a hp psc1310
<ahox> idhan, try the hplip driver
<Idhan> ahox: how can I try it?? is simply a package to install?
<Idhan> ahox: is already installed... but I am not sure is the one I am using..
<ahox> Add a new printer, and make sure you use the hplipb driver
<administrador> hola
<loevborg> Idhan, tr running 'hp-toolbox'
<loevborg> try
<administrador> alquien habla español
<Idhan> loevborg: thank you ;)
<loevborg> Idhan, you're welcome
<loevborg> Idhan, does it work?
<aboSamoor> Hi, guys it is really annoying that every update for kde packages overwrite the /etc/X11/default-display-manager to kdm :(
<shadowhywind> hay all when ever i try to run mogrify, I am getting mogrify: NoDecodeDelegateForThisImageFormat any ideas?
<rbndj8> buenos dias
<rbndj8> alguien me puede decir por k no puedo descargar torrent
<skif> âñåì ïðèâåò:)
<skif>  :)
<bombee> あ
<stefano_> ciao
<stefano_> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<phitoo> Hello all! I upgraded to 4.3 from the ppa a couple of days ago and now k3b won't write cd's anymore.
<phitoo> k3b goes through all the motions and reports a successful write but nothing is on the cd.
<epimeth> does anyone know if I can upgrade to karmic without downloading the iso?  is it possible to go "old school" and simply change the sources to karmic and dist-upgrade?
<shadeslayer> epimeth: i think yes
<shadeslayer> epimeth: but its NOT advised
<epimeth> shadeslayer: also, I'd rather not install all the gnome packages, to "update-manager -d" isn't what I'm looking for :-)
<Unksi> epimeth: i wouldnt do that, there is update-manager -d or something like that that you can use to upgrade
<epimeth> Unksi: lol... beat you to it ;-p
<Unksi> dont remember whats the exact switch for beta
<Unksi> :D
<shadeslayer> epimeth: as usual its not advised,each alpha upgrade is advised as a clean install
<epimeth> shadeslayer: yea, I figured as much... so going from alpha 3 to 4 would be fresh install suggested?
<shadeslayer> epimeth: yep
<epimeth> meh... maybe I'll just install the ppa if I want 4.3....
<epimeth> I kinda wanted to see if my wifi issue was resolved tho.
<epimeth> oh well
<epimeth> so on that note... is anyone using bcm4328?
<shadeslayer> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<epimeth> or knows how to permanently fix the problems with it?  I have to modprobe stuff to get it to work :-)
<shadeslayer> epimeth: youll have to tinker with it
<epimeth> shadeslayer: the thing is, it seems to want to use b44
<shadeslayer> epimeth: did you look at the wiki? i have no idea on these cards
<epimeth> I modprobe -r b43 b44 wl
<epimeth> then modprobe wl
<epimeth> then b44
<epimeth> then restart the network and voila
<epimeth> the card identifies as b43, tho
<epimeth> stupid dell :-)  its *supposed* to be linux friendly, but they insist on using broadcom cards
<epimeth> at least I *have* wireless tho
<epimeth> bcm4318 was a huge PITA
<shadeslayer> epimeth: yeah,dell sucks at QC
<epimeth> shadeslayer: I wouldn't go that far... I've only ever had problems with wireless cards on dell
<shadeslayer> epimeth: yeah,with Dell its a draw of luck
<epimeth> yea, but I make my *own* luck! :-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<epimeth> bottom line, my problem is that I decided that if I'm getting a new laptop, I might as well get an N card
<shadeslayer> epimeth: get one from intel
<epimeth> not thinking that "hmmm.... *maybe* the linux drivers haven't quite caught up yet
<bjb1959> any idea when kde4 will be able to automount dvd's and play movies like kde 3 does?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: theres a widget for that....also thats filed as a bug,so hopefully soon
<epimeth> shadeslayer: you kidding? I've had more problems with linux on Lenovo than Dell... but again, I got a top-of-the line with an HDA card... so should I *Really* be surprised?
<bjb1959> shadeslayerdo you know which widget it is
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: its on kde-look.org under plasmoids
<epimeth> is it me, or does anyone else giggle when they see the word "plasmoids"?
<bjb1959> shadeslayer, is it device manager? if so I tried it and it doesn't work
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: yeah that one....
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: whats the problem?
<bjb1959> I read that it automounts but It doesn't really do anything any different then the notifier and no way to set it to automatically run a program like vlc etc
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: hmmm... thats kinda like an autostart feature,not automount
<bjb1959> shadeslayer, yea, sorry that's what I meant. you can set an action in kde 3 to autoplay movies when you insert a dvd but you can't do that in kde 4
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: no idea,never tried that
<bjb1959> in kde 3 if you insert a blank cd or dvd you can set it to start k3b, when you insert a thumb drive you can set it to open konqueror, music cd's amarok etc pretty fundamental stuff but can't do so in kde 4 yet any idea when?
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: you could ask in #kde too
<bjb1959> thanks, I'll give that a shot
<suit> Hey. I'm trying Kubuntu Karmic right now and was wondering if there is proper Ubuntu One implementation planned
<shadeslayer> suit: #ubuntu+1
<el_-> hi, Im running 9.04 and I'm trying to set up a HP Laserjet 4P, the printer is discovered, but then no jobs are printed... checked already with google but could not find a solution for my problem
<tom__> short question about the kickoff menu:  when I deleted the .wine folder to get a clean wine environment...  how do I tell the kubuntu start menu to update the wine-entry?
<ajavid> good morning
<ajavid> I am trying to play some mp3 file in amarok and it will only run through the list very quickly but no mp3 play
<ajavid> whats to fix?
<shadeslayer> ajavid: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ajavid> no
<shadeslayer> ajavid: please do so then
<ajavid> ok
<ajavid> shadeslayer, what does this do?
<eitreach> Can someone tell me which taskbar-plasmoid is used here? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KFresh++pack+(bespin+%2B+colors+%2B+wall)+?content=109319
<shadeslayer> ajavid: adds support for mp3's
<ajavid> shadeslayer, what else does it do?
<ajavid> (just so I know)
<ajavid> why is mp3 restricted?
<shadeslayer> ajavid: java and flash support too,apart from other things
<ajavid> oh
<shadeslayer> !restricted | ajavid
<ajavid> I have amd64
<ubottu> ajavid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajavid> fantastic
<ajavid> also, I have amd64 but I do not wish to use 32bit flash plugin and pluginwrapper
<ajavid> I want to use amd64 64bit flash adobe
<ajavid> which one will I get with this package?
<shadeslayer> ajavid: the 64 bit package
<ajavid> good
<ajavid> I also wish to find w64codecs and smplayer
<ajavid> they used to be exclusively in the medibuntu reposirotyr
<ajavid> do you have a deb line for me in soruces.list ?
<ajavid> off the top of your head
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu | ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ajavid> I right click url, and click open link (konsole) and it says cannot launch kio_http
<ajavid> error box
<ajavid> I just installed it from cd 9.04
<shadeslayer> ajavid: are you fully updated?
<ajavid> yes
<ajavid> 4.3
<ajavid> 100% update
<ajavid> do i have to restart pc?
<ajavid> I just finished upgradin
<ajavid> it upgraded a kernel too perhaps I should reboot
<ajavid> brb
<ajavid> i am back
<ajavid> shadeslayer, it is ok now
<shadeslayer> ajavid: ok,so after you have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras,install w64codecs from the medibuntu repo at medibuntu.org
<ajavid> oh nice
<ajavid> ok
<ajavid> !medibuntu | me
<ubottu> me: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ajavid> fantastic
<ajavid> oh nice ubuntu comes with a few screen preconfigurations
<ajavid> finally, screen is taking popularity in the newb world!  yay
<ajavid> ohhh, my tummy hurts
<ajavid> :(
<ajavid> apt-get build-dep mplayerthumbs
<ajavid> oops
<shadeslayer> ajavid: are you trying to compile stuff? are you sure what youre doing?
<ajavid> I'm backporting mplayerthumbs from karmic
<shadeslayer> ajavid: why?
<ajavid> it only depends on mplayer but I don't want to take a chance mixing as that package is built on karmic
<ajavid> not sure what its build-depends are
<ajavid> shadeslayer, to generte video thumbnails in kde 4.3
<shadeslayer> ajavid: uh,are you on karmic or jaunty?
<ajavid> jaunty
<ajavid> thus, the backporting
<shadeslayer> ajavid: so why are you mixing your sources?
<ajavid> because I can...
<ajavid> this is the preferred way to do this
<shadeslayer> ajavid: well i dont think thats a good thing to do
<ajavid> or would you rather I installed the package directly from karmic instead of rebuilding it on jaunty
<Mamarok> ajavid: at your own risk
<ajavid> that would be the bad thing to od
<Mamarok> those packages can have other dependencies which can screw your installation
<ajavid> it doesn't
<shadeslayer> ajavid: you are rendering your system un supportable in this channel if you proceed
<Mamarok> well, out of sheer luck
<ajavid> it only depends on mplayer, even then, I don't want to mix distros
<ajavid> I'd rather backport
<ajavid> only in an ubuntu channel will I ever hear this.
<ajavid> lol.
<Mamarok> ajavid: backporting doesn't mean installing a package built for a higher version
<Mamarok> a backported package is build for a specific release version
<ajavid> dpkg-deb: building package `mplayerthumbs' in `../mplayerthumbs_1.2-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<ajavid> I thank you very much for your concern
<Mamarok> ajavid: ok, just don't ak us to help if you screw things
<Mamarok> ask*
<ajavid> I maintain a few packages in debian, I work on debian installer for 8 years, I provide excellent support in #debian for 7+ years, and I'm having to use kubuntu for a desktop
<ajavid> people are laughing at me currently, but its alright
<ajavid> I know what I'm doing, I just don't know kubuntu specific packages to make things work
<shadeslayer> ajavid: no need to brag
<Mamarok> ok, can we stop that useless thread now?
<ajavid> its not bragging, its simply informing you that you are preachign to the choir
<Mamarok> ajavid: just stop it, both
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i havent said a word...
<ajavid> I did this becuase the mplayerthumbs in the jaunty repository only works on kde3 apparantly and it will not generate thumbnails for video files in konqueror/dolphin
<ajavid> I was told by #kde Jucato that I must either install the latest mplayerthumbs package from karmic, or backport it for jaunty
<Mamarok> ajavid: please take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ajavid> this way it makes available another checkbox in the konqueror configuration where it allows you to show previews for video files in the browser
<Mamarok> and stop that here, now!
<ajavid> I'm just informing, in case someone else finds it helpful. It took me a long time to figure how to do this in kde4
<Mamarok> ajavid: it goes beyond the scope of this channel, period
<ajavid> oh
<ajavid> Mamarok, but I do not understand how/why?
<ajavid> is there a channel specifically for developers?
<ajavid> like a kubuntu-dev or a kubuntu-karmic or something specific
<ajavid> ?
<Mamarok> ajavid: because we do support for official packages here, whyt you porpose has nothing to do in this channel, so either take it to #kde or to #kubuntu-offtopic, but not here
<ajavid> Mamarok, it is an official package
<Mamarok> ajavid: #kubuntu-devel, but that is not fordiscussion neither, only for work
<ajavid> it exists in both juanty and karmic
<Mamarok> ajavid: not for a released version, and now stop it, last time I say it
<ajavid> don't get mad/angry I'm trying to understand not argue
<ajavid> calm down
<ajavid> if you don't explai me now, maybe mistake will happen in fugure
<ajavid> future, better to be informed than to make a mistake again
<Mamarok> -< #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu+1 for karmic, not here
<ajavid> ok
<BluesKaj> ajavid, , it's prolly closer to #ubuntu+1 , discussions there include kde4 etc, despite the chat name
<ajavid> good stuff
<ajavid> ahh ok
<ajavid> see I'm just trying to find the right forum, its alright, just relax
<BluesKaj> ajavid, don't tell ppl to relax , when you're asking for help , it's rude
<ajavid> if I feel someone isn't relaxed, I'd tell them to relax, if you think its rude, then I am sorry for your  preception. You can end it now, or continue on, I'm done.
<bentob0x> why, dear, why is it so complex to have the sound working well on amarok + firefox + ardour + anything else that needs sound at the same time?
<Mamarok> bentob0x: do you have a specific question or problem?
<Mamarok> oops, phone, brb
<draik> Hello all. I'm trying to create a symbolic link, but I can't seem to get it done. Here is what I am entering "sudo ln –s /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1 /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0". The end result is this "ln: target `/usr/lib/libopenal.so.0' is not a directory".
 * shadeslayer searches ubottupedia....nothing there
<draik> shadeslayer: I removed my router from the equation and I thought that was it, but I had a moment where the desktop gave me the bird.
<shadeslayer> draik: hmm? the wicd problem?
<draik> shadeslayer: I'm just going to leave it as 'failing motherboard'
<draik> shadeslayer: Yes.
<shadeslayer> draik: hmm,well thats a possibility
<draik> Don't really have the money to get a new mobo, CPU and RAM, so I'll just put up with it
<shadeslayer> draik: hehe,well did you try knetwork manager btw?
<draik> shadeslayer: Oh yeah, that failed mid-download
 * draik is being generous by assuming it even got to 50%
<shadeslayer> draik: gah
<draik> I got it now, though, since I'm direct-connect with the modem
<shadeslayer> hmm
<draik> I have to restart for it to take effect, but I'm really needing to create the symlink
 * rulo he marchado a trabajar: Gone away for now
<draik> So it seems that I can't symlink to another symlink
<Mamarok> oh, well, no, that is not possible, else you might creat an infinite loop :)
<shadeslayer> draik: lol
<olskolirc> I had to reinstall windows and lost my dualboot....how do I recover it with the kubuntu intrepid dvd please?
<Mamarok> !grub | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<draik> Mamarok: FileA. SymlinkA => FileA.  SymlinkB =/=> SymlinkA
 * draik is finally installing X-Plane 9 on Kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> draik: that makes no sense
<shadeslayer> draik: why would you need 2 symlinks for the same file?
<draik> Mamarok: I have file A. File A has a symlink (Symlink A). Per the instructions provided, I am told to symlink to what is already a symlink, however, I don't think they know it's already a symlink.
 * shadeslayer is all confuzled
<draik> http://wiki.x-plane.com/Linux_Installation_Walkthrough#Gathering_the_required_libraries
<SNIPER181275> ciao
<SNIPER181275> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mamarok> draik: why not making a second symlink to that same file?
<draik> Mamarok: shadeslayer: That URL is for the both of you. Scroll just under the GUI portion for the symlink instructions
<Mamarok> !it | SNIPER181275
<ubottu> SNIPER181275: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * rulo he marchado a trabajar: Gone away for now
<Mamarok> !away > rulo
<ubottu> rulo, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: bet itll come back to ubottu as a away message :)
<SNIPER181275> ciao
<SNIPER181275> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mamarok> SNIPER181275: stop this, please!
<shadeslayer> SNIPER181275: stop it!
<eitreach> I think plasma has stopped responding.. How do I restart it?
<shadeslayer> eitreach: plasma-desktop in krunner
<shadeslayer> eitreach: but you will have to kill it first,so killall plasma-desktop in krunner first
<Byron> Mamarok: shadeslayer: sorry, it seems my desktop didn't like the interwebs anymore.
<Byron> I'm on a netbook for now
<shadeslayer> Byron: sorry?
<Mamarok> Byron: sorry, don't remember what the problem was
<Byron> :(
<Mamarok> I see a lot of support request in one day :)
<Mamarok> ok :)
<draik> so yeah.
<eitreach> Thanks..
<draik> From what I last gathered...
<Mamarok> but I will be away in a very short time... sorry
<draik> Mamarok: That URL is to the support file online that will explain the symlink. I gues they don't know it's already a symlink.
<Mamarok> ah, that's why
<ctx144k> hello all, iam using kde4.3.0-backport under kubuntu9.04
<ctx144k> i have the follow problem: when i copy a text from a GTK-appliaction (e.a. firefox, xchat) via STRG+C, and close the program, then i have no chance to paste that text via STRG+V
<ju73m4> hola
<ctx144k> anyone have an idea for that?
<ju73m4> hols bl4ck
<ju73m4> speaking in spanish?
<draik> ctx144k: I have the same issue. I just put up with it.
<BluesKaj> ctx144k, I noticed that ctrl+c and ctrl+v doesn't work either but ctrl+c and paste does :P
<BluesKaj> leave the app open til it's pasted I guess
<draik> BluesKaj: that's what I do.
<BluesKaj> that seems to work
<ctx144k> yes, then i have no problem...
<ctx144k> but... sometimes i closed already the app - than i have no chance to get the data
<BluesKaj> don't close it, just minimize
<ctx144k> hmmm... - not easy to change usual practices
<ctx144k> but ok
<BluesKaj> bbl ...gotta cut the lawn before the rain
<deathtech> Hey Guys
<deathtech> Are there any really great WYSIWYG Web Page development apps for Linux you recommend ? I want to get into it as a hobbyist thing, and im not very certain as to what linux has to offer in this field. I Can read pages all day long, but i figured as helpful as everyone is in this room we could get some opinions rolling in
<snarkster> i just di an upgrade and it still says there are upgrades beingheld back. Ive used sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and still have held back upgrades.
<snarkster> how do i get the held back upgrades?
<snarkster> damn pidgin
<snarkster> anyway how do iget the upgrades that are being held back, and why are they being held back, plus how do you find out whats holding them back?
<kekeke> if i do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will it automatically install the 64bit edition?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<suit> Is there a way to disable popups when hovering over a taskbar entry? I don't mean preview-thumbnails, those I've disabled, I'm talking about the little text thingie that pops up
<suit> I'm a dork. Got it. Taskbar settings.
<Planetary> my update notifier wont open. it just sits there in the tast bar. what do i do. i have over one hundred updates
<sep1318> is the icon clear?
<Planetary> no it looks normal
<sep1318> that's what i mean, srry.
<Planetary> a cog with an arrow
<sep1318> right.
<Planetary> k
<sep1318> I don't know off the top of my head, but if you're comfortable, I can tell you how to update via the command line.
<sep1318> (which should make it go away)
<Planetary> ok sounds good
<Planetary> terminal open
<sep1318> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Planetary> cool, its doing its thing
<Planetary> thanks
<sep1318> no problemo.
<roconnor> Is Skanlite the prefered scanner application in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<sep1318> roconnor: I don't know, I don't have a scanner hooked up to my machine. :-\
<roconnor> also, is there an app in Kubuntu 9.04 to monitor my batter with a little icon on my toolbar?
<sep1318> ther's a battery plasmoid, yeah.
<sep1318> there's*
<roconnor> sep1318: under add widgets?
<sep1318> yessir, roconnor
<roconnor> thanks
<sep1318> np
<roconnor> heh, kinda big, but better than nothing
<sep1318> yeah, I know what you mean.
<enigmatic> hello... I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and it's crashing on me every few minutes
<enigmatic> it just locks up and dies every few minutes, completely without warning
<dschulz> Hi all. I'm using KGpg 2.2.0, KDE 4.3.0 and it seems imposible to use keyservers, all buttons disabled
<dschulz> i mean, all options related to keyservers are disabled. And no, the keyservers list is not empty.
<dschulz> does anyone knows why this happens?
<enigmatic> what's the best way to make Kubuntu stop locking up?  are there logs I can look at to help figure out why it's crashing in the first place?
<sep1318> enigmatic: I don't really know what to tell you. :(
<sep1318> dschulz: I don't know about that, either. I installed Kgpg a bit ago, and it doesn't even give me a menu item. I have to start it via the command line. So maybe a bug?
<trampel> enigmatic: (given so little info) i guess i'd look at the output of dmesg  ...?
<Caliostro> Hi, all
<Caliostro> Who has experience with configurating gfxmenu in grub? ;)
<sep1318> Caliostro: Not me.
<enigmatic> trampel: I've checked dmesg and nothing useful appears there -- ditto for /var/log/syslog and /var/log/syslog.0
<trampel> enigmatic: if there's no error message at all.  just always exactly 3 minutes 23 seconds of peaceful bliss and then *wham* black-screen.  then i'd start considering hardware... maybe.
<trampel> you so lie sep1318!  ...aren't you like the author of gfxmenu??
<trampel> (what the hell is gfxmenu?)
<sep1318> trampel: umm....no.
<trampel> don't believe him Caliostro!
<enigmatic> trampel: I think it might be hardware.  the problem intensified after I enabled visual effects (which worked fine in Ubuntu on this computer), and I turned them off last time I rebooted and have lasted an entire fifteen minutes without crashing :)
<sep1318> trampel: gfxmenu has to do with pretty backgrounds on grub menus, methinx.
<trampel> enigmatic: graphics driver..?
<enigmatic> does Kubuntu use different drivers than Ubuntu or something?  I had Ubuntu 9.04 installed on this computer a couple of days ago and compiz was working fine
<sep1318> Caliostro: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-gfxmenu-documentation-617473/http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-gfxmenu-documentation-617473/
<trampel> aha! so you do know _something_....  ;)
<apparle> hi guys
<sep1318> trampel: courtesy of google, our benevolent lord and mster
<trampel> amen.
<apparle> My optical drive is not working....can I run the live CD iso through USB(1GB)
<sep1318> apparle: surely!
<sep1318> (if you can boot from usb)
<sep1318> check out unetbootin
<apparle> ok I'll chck
<dschulz> sep1318: i see in the kde 4.3 release announcement "KGpg,... integrates Solid for detecting the availability of a network connection"
<dschulz> it may be a bug
<apparle> ok bye
<sep1318> dschulz: yeah. or something larger, since the network plasmoid is dummied too.
<sep1318> or that could be just a coincidence
<enigmatic> is KDE 4 particularly buggy?  Ubuntu 9.04 had almost no crashes on this computer, but as soon as I installed Kubuntu 9.04 on the same computer programs started crashing (and activating visual effects sent the entire computer into oblivion)
<enigmatic> e.g., I'd turn on the computer, connect to a wifi network, and I'd get a popup notification that something had crashed and asking me to submit a bug report, and the wifi wouldn't connect
<Dragnslcr> Could be a video card issue
<sep1318> enigmatic: I don't know, I've hardly had more than the occaisional problem.
<enigmatic> sep1318: every time I boot up Kubuntu something else crashes (or doesn't crash, but doesn't work -- wifi being a prime example)
<enigmatic> what's a good way to diagnose all these crashes?
<sep1318> I don't know. sorry. :(
<eitreach> Is it a known bug that Amarok doesn't continue a playlist automatically, or am I just doing something wrong?
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nawar> hi
<DaskreeCH> !hi nawar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi nawar
<nawar> have any one of you guys tried finding a solution for integrating his evolution with MS exchange 2007 server
<DaskreeCH> !hi | nawar Oh Didn't see you there!
<ubottu> nawar Oh Didn't see you there!: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaskreeCH> nawar: Nope though #ubuntu might help
<nawar> thanks
<trampel> (and over at #ubuntu they'll say... "though #kubuntu might help"...)
<kid> hi. i have ubuntu 9.04 now, if i download and install kubuntu-desktop by apt-get the kde version will be 4.3 or the one with kubuntu>
<kid> ?
<Dragnslcr> kid- if you don't have the backports PPA, you'll get KDE 4.2 (I think 4.2.2, but maybe they got 4.2.4 into the standard repositories)
<DaskreeCH> trampel: Not likely for evolution :)
<trampel> DaskreeCH: though maybe for "MS exchange 2007 server bill-gates pajamas"
<DaskreeCH> kid: You should get security updates for the one that came with Jackalope. Unless you make a change yourself or unless there is some very grave security bug that can only be addressed in a new version you will not get 4.3 normally
<DaskreeCH> trampel: Yes that's possible but nawar specifically asked about evolution
<nawar> However, do you have a KDE-based solution for connection to MS excahnge 2007
<DaskreeCH> nawar: OpenChange
<timh> Hello
<DaskreeCH> !hi  | timh
<ubottu> timh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nawar> Thanks
<timh> I have a strange question. Whenever I close down my irc client which I am typing on now - 'pidgeon' and put my computer to sleep, and then later on when I wake up my computer 'pidgeon' is open again!! I mean I did not open it when it was asleep and there are always tabs open on pidgeon which I don't recognise like 'Atlanta.ga.us.dal.net', 'noname.ix.us.dal.net' ???? What is happening to my computer when it is supposedly asleep. Has 
<DasEi> timh: you speak of pidgin, I guess ?
<timh> Yes sorry.
<timh> Pidgin.
<timh> Sorry I don't understand why Pidgin is always open when I wake my computer from suspend with those strange tabs open that I mentioned????
<DasEi> timh: when you just close the window, pidgin runs on, so you can receive pm's as well as messages from re-connecting, to close it use killall pidgin or close buddy list , too ( or set to offline)
<timh> Ahh . Thanks. Where is set to offline. I can't find it?
<asac_> how do i tell cmake to output the compile command used?
<asac_> i only see short output ... "building xxxx.o"
<asac_> i want the gcc command run ;)
<asac_> thx
<asac_> oops
<asac_> wrong channel ;)
<FloodBotK2> asac_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asac_> FloodBotK2: thanks. i am just fast in typing ;) -> kubuntu-devel now
<asac_> bye
<timh> Another question. At work we use ubuntu. Everyones machines have their printers set-up to work with the printer cups server. How can I set-up my computer to print as well. I mean are there printer config files that I can scp across from my colleagues machines to my machine to get the printers set-up?
<DasEi> timh: if you talk to someone particular, put nick in it, or message gets lost; budy list let's you set offline (bottom)
<DasEi> timh: no, you would attach your machine to the network the printer server is on, then go printer-setup > network printer
<DasEi> that app has a search function which usually finds responsible printers on a network
<timh> but i can't connect to them, it won't let me print a test page
<timh> asks for a username and password
<timh> Do you think that is the username and password of the cups server itself?
<OffPlanet> hello,kubuntu noobie, did wibi jaunty install on ASUS u81 laptop,  ?quassel buffer view window word wrap - How do I turn it on?
<Jonah> hey guys, just updated through backports repo to kde 4.3, now when i boot up the screen is a big mess, all squiffy, mouse moves about but i can't do anything! i can't even press alt,ctrl-f2
<Jonah> can anyone please help me out?
<Jonah> is there a way to turn desktop effects off via terminal if i boot to failsafe, that may help...?
<reya276> Can i install KDE 4.3 on top of Ubuntu Jaunty running Gnome?
<reya276> Can i install KDE 4.3 on top of Ubuntu Jaunty running Gnome?
<tommy_the-dragon> does anyone know what pda i should get? i want something that is (at least fairly) compatible with ubuntu, mac OS X and windows, and something that can run java
<tommy_the-dragon> with a fairly decent battery life
<tommy_the-dragon> could anyone reccomend anything?
<reya276> dell XPS m1330 that is what I got and is pretty solid
<tommy_the-dragon> ok ill have a look
<tommy_the-dragon> thats a laptop is it not?
<reya276> yes
<tommy_the-dragon> i was looking for pda
<tommy_the-dragon> a handheld of some description
<tommy_the-dragon> i know nothing about pda's you see
<tommy_the-dragon> i primarily want to use it for a personal organiser however it would be good to be able to code my own apps for it (hence the java being a neccesity)
<reya276> tommy_the-dragon: then I would get a Palm Pre
<reya276> ok if I wanted to install KDE 4.3 I would do 'sudo apt-get install kde-4.3' ?
<tommy_the-dragon> atm im thinking ipaq
#kubuntu 2009-08-12
<kaddi> hi, i'm using a laptop and the Fn-keys for brightening and dimming the desktop doesn't work. all the other fn-keys work though. (eg mute, disable touchpad,etc) Anyone know how to fix that?
<pauru> I am not sure
<pauru> So
<pauru> Try this
<pauru> 1st of all do you reed me?
<pauru> xD
<kaddi> yes
<pauru> Ok
<kaddi> :p
<pauru> You are using Linux right?
<kaddi> well yeah, kubuntu..
<pauru> WOOOW!
<pauru> This is so awesome dude!
<pauru> You know
<kaddi> big surprise, I now
<pauru> I am new to the Linux family
<kaddi> you know that this is the official support channel for kubuntu?
<pauru> Nope
<pauru> I had nooo idea
<kaddi> ah, well that explains the question :p
<pauru> I just opened the program
<kaddi> hehe
<maco> quassel?
<pauru> And i feel really awesome that there are so many people in here using Linux
<pauru> Anyway
<pauru> Try to add in the panel
<pauru> W8
<pauru> Let me see
<pauru> There should be a "brightness applet"
<pauru> Try it
<kaddi> maco I'm using konversation, I like it better than quassel :)
<maco> the battery applet should let you change brightness if you click on it
<maco> kaddi: ive never used it
<kaddi> ah, i have the power-guidance-thingie not the regular battery applet.. let me check if I can find the other one
<kaddi> pauru I don't see a brightness applet, is it perhaps the battery applet maco mentioned?
<pauru> Maybe
<epqr> I get no sound in almost all apps
<pauru> Let me see
<epqr> no sound in firefox, vlc, conqueror
<epqr> but i get in Dragon player
<pauru> Yeah
<pauru> Kaddi
<pauru> Maco was right
<kaddi> how is that applet called exactly?
<maco> *shrug*
<pauru> In Ubuntu that i am using (Gnome) it is by the name "Brightness Applet"
<pauru> But as i see in Kubuntu
<pauru> click on the battery icon in the lower right corner of your screen and then you can adjust the brightness level for each energy mode (AC or battery).
<pauru> Or add to the panel the battery applet and then change the brightness
<pauru> Try
<kaddi> well the thing is, that I uninstalled the default battery applet because I wanted one that only shows battery levels.
<kaddi> so if I need to use the default battery applet I also need the name to reinstall ti :/
<aboSamoor> I want to ask if it is intended that the updates to kde package overwrite the default display manager configuration file in /etc/X11 to kdm ?
<steven_J_M> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<aboSamoor> should file a bug against that ?
<steven_J_M> Hi all  :)
<pauru> Hello!!!
<pauru> XD
<steven_J_M> hi pauru :)
<pauru> Hi Steve
<pauru> Actually i am new here
<pauru> And to the Linux FAmily
<pauru> xD
<steven_J_M> pauru: me too, I haven't used kubuntu in years
<pauru> How long have you been using Linux?
<steven_J_M> pauru: about 4 years
<pauru> Wow
<pauru> You guys here
<pauru> All of you have used Linux distros about 3-4 years
<pauru> I am brand new
<pauru> Lets say only a month
<pauru> xD
<kaddi> ok, so i got the battery-applet, the default one, but desktop brightness isn't showing
<kaddi> it is also not showing in systemsettings, so I cna't configure it at all
<pauru> You can't adjust the brightness?
<pauru> Awww damn
<pauru> Hmmmm
<kaddi> ok, sry, that was stated wrong: I can change brightness, only nothing happens
<steven_J_M> pauru: you'll get the hang of it :)
<pauru> LoL
<pauru> Um
<pauru> O thanks Steve
<pauru> :D
<pauru> kaddi
<pauru> did you rr?
<kaddi_> rr?
<pauru> Restart or Reboot
<pauru> XD
<pauru> Oh cool
<kaddi> ah, no. that was the 24h disconnect
<pauru> Hey how can i change my color and my name too?
<kaddi> you can change your nick with /nick command. the color is only in your client and nothing that is transmitted by IRC
<kaddi> I see my nick in black only ;)
<pauru> Oh
<pauru> Let me try then
<pauru> "/nick <The new name>"?
<kaddi> yes
<steven_J_M> here's the output of upgraging the kernel through aptitude, (the security upgrade) can someone please check to see if it went  ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/251667/
<kaddi> steven_J_M have you rebooted?
<LrdOfNightmares> Ok Done
<LrdOfNightmares> XD
<Ingrid> alguem fala portugues? ;]
<kaddi> steven_J_M that looks fine to me :)
<LrdOfNightmares> What is that Steve?
<steven_J_M> kaddi: yes, oddly I have entries for both kernel versions in grub
<kaddi> steven_J_M that is normal, you can still boot into the old kernel if you want to.
<kaddi> i would also suggest that you keep at least 2 kernels, so that you have a functional in case one gets broken by some kind of update
<kaddi> i currently have 4 kernels in my grub list ;)
<kaddi> (and that's only because I removed another four a couple of days ago ;) )
<LrdOfNightmares> Um
<LrdOfNightmares> What is this "Kernel" concept?
<kaddi> !pt|Ingrid
<ubottu> Ingrid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kaddi> LrdOfNightmares http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<kaddi> :p
<LrdOfNightmares> What?
<LrdOfNightmares> My name?
<LrdOfNightmares> XD
<kaddi> that is an explanation what a kernel is, if you click the link
<LrdOfNightmares> Oh Ok
<LrdOfNightmares> I got it
<LrdOfNightmares> :P
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey Guys
<FloodBotK2> LrdOfNightmares: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steven_J_M> kaddi: are you sure the upgrade went ok though, because I remember aptitude saying it was removing something and i thought it was trying  to romove the old kernel?
<LrdOfNightmares> FloodBotK2 is not a user?
<kaddi> no, it's a bot
<kaddi> steven_J_M yeah i see that now. I was thinking that you also had 2.6.28-13 in the grub menu. How come you haven't installed 2.6.28-13?
<kaddi> But if you already rebooted, you are running the updated kernel, so it should be running fine
<LrdOfNightmares> It meant to use this "paste" thing in order to say alot and not use enter bc if i talk2+more times it is called a "flood"?
<kaddi> it wants you to use the enter-key as little as possible ;)
<LrdOfNightmares> And how do i do that? xD
<kaddi> well looking at the warning above in the 4 lines previous to the flood warning you wrote 2 words and hit enter, while you could have posted all of it on one line. The flood warning is a reminder, to keep everything on one line.
<LrdOfNightmares> Ok got it, but it showed me a link, what do i use that for?
<kaddi> this is done because not everyone has a high resolution, so people may only be able to view 10 lines of chat at a time, if you hit enter after every second word, they will have to do a lot of scrolling to see all the answers
<kaddi> ah that one is for another case, sometimes when you have a problem, you need to post large amount of text. Eg the text steven_J_M posted earlier. You are not supposed to post this in the chat directly, but you should post it on the given link, and then only post the link to your information on pastebin
<steven_J_M> kaddi: sorry I'll be back after lunch
<kaddi> I'll probably be gone then ;)
<LrdOfNightmares> Bye Steve it was nice talking to ya, i'll go too soon, cu around
<kaddi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<steven_J_M> LrdOfNightmares: see ya :)
<vamsi> hello.
<vamsi> I'm new to ubuntu 9.04
<wers> why is that i have to start gnome's "Appearance" dialog for gnome fonts to render properly on kde 4.3?
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey Vamsi, welcome, i am new too
<steven_J_M> kaddi: sorry, i'll have to ask someone else after lunch
<kaddi> enjoy your lunch :)
<steven_J_M> will do :)
<Zorael> Anyone else using Yakuake in Jaunty and get this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yakuake/+bug/412259
<kaddi> hi, I can't change the brightness of my desktop, I can change the settings all I want, but it doesn't change the actual brightness. Is there a workaround?
<dennister> anyone know what's involved in running a series of mailing lists? as in how much time? we've got a group to set them up for us, but they're still asking for someone responsible for the lists
<amason_> dennister: which project is this for , Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> i installed windows and now i cant restore gryb can anyone help me i am on the live cd now
<dennister> amason_: sorry, stepped away for a bit; actually, its for a startup nonprofit that uses ubuntu and its derivatives, including kubuntu
<dennister> i've been reading this and trying to make some decisions http://www.acs.ucalgary.ca/it/help/articles/email/mailman/adminlist
<amason_> dennister: the amount of time you spend will be proportional to the number of members in your mailing list
<amason_> if you have people maintaining the software etc.. its basically about removing users and making sure that people don't argue too much, make comments that exclude others etc..
<amason_> basically just moderating the list to make sure it has the atmosphere you desire
<dennister> yeah, I figured the proportionality bit...I also don't want certain lurkers having access until we're incorporated
<dennister> one or two that I know operate in this space are just too nasty for words,
<alexandernst> How can I mark as red something is the plasmoid "rssnow" ?
<alexandernst> I mean, in akregator I can check every singel notice as "readed", how can I do it in rssnow?
<wangyuan> anybody here?
<wangyuan> hello??
<wangyuan> - -!
<RaidRecovery> anyone familiar with mdadm ?
<alexbobp> how do I get amarok 1.4 on the latest kubuntu?
<johnpunk> hi I have this question
<EagleScreen> alexbobp: why would you do it?
<johnpunk> I've just downloaded Firefox 3.5
<alexbobp> EagleScreen: because I have a music collection in it?  maybe?
<EagleScreen> amarok 2 doesn't support amarok 1.4 collections?
<johnpunk> I have it running, but I would like to have it in the application launcher
<alexbobp> EagleScreen: nope
<johnpunk> how can I add firefox or any other program to the application launcher
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: KDE-Menu?
<johnpunk> yes
<alexbobp> EagleScreen: I want to run amarok 1.4 so I can keep using my mysql database
<johnpunk> KDE MENU
<FloodBotK2> johnpunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<narg> Does anyone know if VM software exists to run x86 code on amd64? (I have an application that _really_ doesn't like 64 bit compiles (nor using -m32 with gcc))?
<EagleScreen> alexbobp: install it then
<alexbobp> EagleScreen: but how do I install it?  When I did the dist upgrade I ended up with amarok 2
<EagleScreen> alexbobp: remove amarok2 and look for amarok 1.4 packages
<EagleScreen> alexbobp: are you good with packaging management?
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: right-click on menu and select Menu Editor
<johnpunk> ok EagleScreen
<alexbobp> EagleScreen: yeah.  Do I need a ppa or something?
<EagleScreen> then johnpunk, add firefox executable path
<johnpunk> ok, Understood
<johnpunk> I appreciate the help
<EagleScreen> alexbobp: if you find any ppa, it would be great for you, if not try downloading from intrepid archive or from Debian archive
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: why didn't you install the Firefox package in main repository?
<johnpunk> EagleScreen: I didn't use the repository because I wanted to have the last version of firefox
<johnpunk> I think I read in the repository a previous version of firefox
<johnpunk> But I'm not sure
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: you have 3.5 release in repository
<EagleScreen> but if you want it in Kubuntu, I recommend you to install it by command "sudo aptitude -R install firefox-3.5" this won't install Gnome stuff
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: it is the better way to get Firefox
<johnpunk> ok, I'm about to install JAVA JDK, should I use the repository too?
<EagleScreen> yes, sure
<johnpunk> is that the best way of installing software for kubuntu
<EagleScreen> repository is the best way to install software, and the best way to uninstall it cleanly later
<johnpunk> ok let me look for the JDK
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: you may want to install sun-java6-jdk package
<johnpunk> yes i see the package now
<johnpunk> that's a good advice because I was about to download and install the jdk manually
<EagleScreen> on Ubuntu and Debian-based Linux, it is not necessary to install almost anything manually
<johnpunk> there's a big repository
<pxwebdev> Evening all
<tuxwulf> My live USB ends with a BusyBox shell and an (initramfs) _ prompt. What can I do to get it started properly?
<EagleScreen> your live USB may be broken or badly created
<EagleScreen> or your hardware may be very uncompatible with Linux
<tuxwulf> I will check. Tthe live CD works fine, though, that leaves the USB thing then.
<pxwebdev> What version is that your using?
<tuxwulf> 9:04
<vincent> hi, is this wehre someone can get help?
<tuxwulf> vincent: about (k)ubuntu, yes
<UnbNJ> cool. ok, I have what I'm sure is a very stupid problem. I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and when I reboot after installing the driver for my  geforce 4 460 I get a milky screen. I've looked into it, and what seems to work is adding a line to the xorg.conf, but I don't know how to edit the file
<UnbNJ> if I open it in the text editor it says I don't have permission to save and doesn't give me an access window.
<tuxwulf> UnbNJ: You're the same as vincent? Well, what I would do is open a terminal and do sudo kate <file>
<tuxwulf> I think that should work
<UnbNJ> yep, same as vincent
<UnbNJ> ok, lemme try.
<UnbNJ> kate command not found
<tuxwulf> Ah. How about kedit?
<UnbNJ> not found. tried edit and got this:
<UnbNJ> ~$ sudo edit /etc/xorg.conf
<UnbNJ> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/xorg.conf" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<UnbNJ> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<FloodBotK2> UnbNJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnbNJ> hmm
<tuxwulf> I forget which is the default plain text editor in kubuntu... YOu can do nano instead of kedit but that is not graphical
<UnbNJ> oh that might work
<tuxwulf> (Besides, I thought xorg.conf is in /etc/X11 ...?)
<UnbNJ> dammit, yea it is
<UnbNJ> just realized that
<tuxwulf> ok... Hope it works out. I am in my lunch hour now, so good luck...
<UnbNJ> thanks tux
<tuxwulf> np
<apparle> hi guys
<xsatria> oi
<arash> i am using Kubuntu 9.04 . I need to run a file which is in /usr/share/gnuradio . So I start shell and type sudo to go to root
<arash> but when I am in root and want to go to that directory i cant
<deriem> hello
<arash> when i type cd or ls doesnt recognize my commands
<arash> what is wrong here ?
<xsatria> hi, help me.... to make a memtest
<xsatria> and teach me how to make a makefile...
<xsatria> hehhehehehe.....
<deriem> arash try typing dir instead of ls
<arash> derim: doesnt works.
<arash> > dir
<arash> bash: cddir: command not found
<deriem> type clear than type dir
<xsatria> hi, how can I join other channel...
<deriem> don't know new to irc
<xsatria> embedded system engineer
<arash> derim: i think i am not using the proper way to go to root.I type cd\ to go too root is that ok?
<deriem> cd /
<arash> derim: thanks man it works now
<deriem> you have to have a space for it to recognize the command
<arash> yea I missed that
<deriem> cd / <enter> ls
<arash> yes thanks
<deriem> happy to help
<arash> thanks man..
<deriem> i am completly new to irc
<arash> How can i add that file ( and several others) to a path or something like that so every time i dont have to traverse the whole directory ?
<deriem> i joined a channel everything i typed it said command not found
<deriem> google search bash commands it will give you lots of help
<deriem> :help:
<deriem> help
 * rulo he marchado a trabajar: Gone away for now
<deriem> what command shows list
<deriem> * hi
<deriem> bye
<xsatria> oi
<xsatria> oi
<space> mexico
<corigo> Anyone using KFlickr... any ideas on where to get support (if possible) with this app?
<jon_high9000> I am currently running intrepid and just did the update and afterward i tried to add a feature to dolphin and i got this...
<jon_high9000> root@jon-desktop:/home/jon# sudo dolphin
<jon_high9000> <unknown program name>(8995)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<jon_high9000> <unknown program name>(8994)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<jon_high9000> does anybody know what this means?
<theadmin> Huh... can you run dolphin normally or with KdeSudo?
<ScottK-laptop> Don't run dolphin as root to start with.
<ScottK-laptop> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jon_high9000> <theadmin> I tried to use sudo dolphin
<theadmin> ScottK-laptop, running dolphin as root helps accessing some stuff, modifiying system documents, e.g... I use it to modify my /etc/fstab when i need. Am i doing anythhing wrong?
<jon_high9000> <theadmin> is there a way to correct this then?
<theadmin> john_high9000, try "KdeSudo dolphin" and simply, "dolphin". Do those work?
<jon_high9000> i`ll try. one moment please...
<jon_high9000> <theadmin>
<jon_high9000> root@jon-desktop:/home/jon# kdesudo dolphin
<jon_high9000> No protocol specified
<jon_high9000> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<FloodBotK2> jon_high9000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest83806> hi
<theadmin> Guest83806, hello.
<jon_high9000> <theadmin> tried dolphin alone same errors as earlier
<theadmin> ugh, wtf... are you sure dolphin is even INSTALLED? It appears that it isn't %)
<jon_high9000> <theadmin> yes it is
<theadmin> consult the forums then ( http://kubuntuforums.net ), i bet someone there knows
<jon_high9000> will do. ty
<apparle> clear
<apparle> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<apparle> where can I fnd the new features in karmic
<apparle> guys help me find what are the new features in Karmic
<don_> Hello
<thehacker> deneme
<thehacker> kimin bu  http://quassel-irc.org/
<thehacker> mIRC
<champizzl> can anyone help with rebuilding a raid5 array?
<champizzl> i have a couple of ?s
<pnjugia> my desktop has no taskbar, how do i bring it back
<jado> does someone know a good text-to-speech program that speaks french?
<bialix> Riddell: hello
<bialix> Riddell: there is your branch in qbzr project: https://code.launchpad.net/~jr/qbzr/ubuntu
<bialix> Riddell: it's almost 1 year old. If you don't need this branch anymore or don't use it, then may I ask you to mark it as abandoned?
<Newbee> hello everybody
<Newbee> I have switched from frglrx (because I had freezes all the time) to radeonhd. It works so far, even comositing is working with the help of xrander. But the performance is poor und xorg eats about 50% of my cpu all the time. Is there something I can do to improve radeonhds performance or is there a better (working) alternative?
<Riddell> bialix: done
<bialix> Riddell: thank you!
<hunger> Did somebody manage to get any connection set up with knetworkmanager in karmic?
<xhatman> hunger: using wicd here.. temporary solution
<hunger> xhatman: knetworkmanager used to not work with wlan, but now it does not even work for wired networks anymore:-)
 * hunger searches for wicd.
<xhatman> hunger: yea i had problems with that too
<xhatman> lost connection all the time
<hunger> xhatman: Looks like the NM guys changed their really sucky interfaces yet again.
 * hunger sighs.
<hunger> Whenever KDE adapts to new interfaces from the gnome world they change them immediantly:
<hunger> -(
<jado> does someone know a good text-to-speech program that speaks french?
<blackizard> salut les gens
<jado> does someone know something about text-to-speech? i'm trying to make espeak work with mbrola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251869/
<bob___> hi, I'm having problems with pinning a package; specifically wine. I edited /etc/apt/preferences and added the format with package: wine, pin: 1.0.0-2. but apt still wants to update to new version.
<bob___> dpkg -p wine reveals the version to be: 1.0.0-2eitri1
<bob___> i tried the whole thing, that is: 1.0.0-2eitri1 and 1.0.0-2, but neither works :(
<bob___> Am I misunderstanding the way pinning is supposed to work?
<bob___> doh. I just did a brain fart :/
<bob___> i forgot version <version>
<bob___> nevermind, thanks anyway
<allan_> hello
<allan_> hellooo?
<Tm_T> yeeees?
<Tm_T> ):
<suit> Errr. Upon switching from virtual desktop 1 to 2 I get this really really ugly Desktop 1 / Desktop 2 popup indicating which one I am using with a big clunky arrow in the middle. Is there a way to remove that?
<xhatman> suit: yea that one is annoying.. using compiz here so don't have the answer
<wsjunior> is it possible to use 3g connections using kde 4.3?
<wsjunior> hello?
<frost_> Hello. I have now spent 4 hours of my day at the office trying to get java work in Kubuntu/konqueror. I have googled, and tried more than 6 different guides, and i am still no closer achieving my goal. simple as it may sound. pIt just does not work. Anyone got time to help me out here?h
<frost_> dang. heh
<frost_> anyone with a slight knowledge of jav/konqueror ?
<davidjheinrich> is there a way in KDE to get a blank DVD to show up on the desktop, so you can write to it by dragging files to it, like in GNOME?
<Wrekk> greetings
<Wrekk> anything I should think of when I changing from GNOME to KDE 4.3?
<frost_> yes
<frost_> use mozilla :)
<Wrekk> ok.....
<Wrekk> hehe
<frost_> i just changed
<Tm_T> frost_: that has nothing to do with KDE/GNOME (:
<frost_> now i cant get either mozilla or konqueror to run java
<frost_> i know. but it still messed it up for me :) Tm_T
<Wrekk> no need to remove any packages and shit? ... they can live side by side in harmony... so to speak? :)
<Tm_T> Wrekk: no need to remove anything (and please watch out our language)
<frost_> The only thing i would say is a problem Wrekk is that i have actually run into a few bugs in KDE 4.3 just minor desktop bug like. graphic messing up for a short while, or programs shutting down graphicly, but still stay in my process window
<Tm_T> frost_: using Karmic?
<frost_> Tm_T: not that i know of
<frost_> what is it ?
<Tm_T> 9.10 release, currently in development
<frost_> no. im on 04
<Wrekk> frost_: ok, thanx :)
<frost_> after 2 days of use i have to say its very nice
<frost_> exept for this silly thing about not getting java to work in konqueror
<frost_> every guide i encounter is different, and the result is the same. no java
<Tm_T> Wrekk: and look closely if the KDE installation tries to remove something, it shouldn't but...
<Wrekk> kk
<frost_> ohh. btw Wrekk. There is one difference if you upgrade from gnome to KDE. your old terminal is not working anymore, and you have to use konsole
<Tm_T> frost_: it does work
<Tm_T> or atleast should
<frost_> does not
<frost_> atleast for me after upgrade
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<Wrekk> ok, byt its about the same I guess.
<frost_> you still have the shortcut for "Terminal" gnome-terminal, but that wont start, it just loads for a while then dissapear. But if you run "konsole" you get a terminal but not the same as you had before. it looks a lil different but works the same way
<Tm_T> frost_: I wonder what happens there, like to try run "gnome-terminal" in konsole?
<frost_> Thats on my home-pc, which i upgraded from gnome to KDE. im now at the office where i did a clean kubuntu install and i do not have the gnome-terminal links anymore, but the konsole is there as it should
<frost_> not like that Tm_T, if you run the link from desktop/menu or if you try start it using alt+f2
<frost_> I didnt try it through konsole since I learned about console while trying to get my gnome-terminal to run
<frost_> konsole*
<Tm_T> frost_: yes, but I wonder if that app can be run at all or is it just launcher issue
<frost_> you able to check it out on your box now ?
<Wrekk> is there alot stuff like that... you will have shortcuts that wont work anymore
<Wrekk> ?
<Tm_T> well it all works just fine here and every system I have used
<Tm_T> Wrekk: should be none
<frost_> yes wrekk
<frost_> lol
<Wrekk> ok :)
<frost_> we aparently had different experiences Tm_T
<Wrekk> I'll just take that as a Maybe, then? :)
<frost_> :)
<Tm_T> frost_: smells like you have your own issues there that cannot be generalised
<Tm_T> Wrekk: if something that shouldn't happen, happens
<Wrekk> Tm_T: oki :)
<frost_> I have even a more silly problem, I cant rename or change icons to my desktop folder links because of some owner issue or whatnot. I tried chmod, but im still no closer
<Tm_T> frost_: aww, so it's definately your own issue, not general issue (:
<frost_> a sudo rename command should have fixed it
<Tm_T> does not
<frost_> this is only for the renaming Tm_T, an d that thing is both at office box and home box
<Tm_T> frost_: you have run some gui apps as root then?
<Tm_T> or with "sudo"
<frost_> not that i know of, but it might have been from gnome, then when it was upgraded something happend or something
<Tm_T> perhaps yes
<frost_> any way to get around it ?
<frost_> becuase as i said it happened on my home upgraded version, and on the fhoresh kubuntu install at work
<frost_> fresh*
<Tm_T> so you might have done the same mistake on both systems, do "ls -alR ~/ | grep root | wc -l" in konsole
<Tm_T> hi SuoVainaja
<frost_> Tm_T:  the asnwer is 2
<Tm_T> frost_: hmm, then that's not the issue
<Tm_T> I wonder what permission issues you have
<frost_> what did i just get the asnwer to ?
<Tm_T> frost_: how many lines containing "root" is in your home folder listing, recursive
<frost_> I do really mean answer* I have a unsyncronized set of hands.
<Wrekk> 40 less then then meaning of life :P
<frost_> Tm_T:  thanks
<bardamu> hello what is the manager for apt-get ?
<maco> kpackagekit
<Tm_T> frost_: if it had larger number, there would have been files owned or named as root too many (:
<frost_> 40 less than the meaning of life, but atleast 2 pages written of oolon k.
<frost_> Tm_T:  I see
<frost_> Tm_T: So my issue with ownerrights is here to stay ?
<Tm_T> frost_: no, more like you have to tell me precisely what is the permission issue you're facing
<frost_> Tm_T: give me a sec to check it out
<Tm_T> Wrekk: anyway, it should be no problem to install KDE in next to GNOME, it's actually quite typicall setup
<Tm_T> -l
<ubuntu> please some help black screen i can get my installed system it crash after a movie full screen
<bardamu> where i need to change for new package ?
<bardamu> universe multiverse
<Wrekk> Tm_T: ok, thanx mate :)
<maco> bardamu: huh? search for the package and click the icon to the right of its name
<Tm_T> Wrekk: ofcourse, if you find any issues, ask around and if needed, bugs should be reported (:
<Wrekk> Tm_T:  I have noted your nick :)
<Tm_T> Wrekk: no need to note my nick, there's tons of people who know things, even better than I do
<Wrekk> :)
<Wrekk> well... better start working again :)
<Wrekk> later.
<ubuntu> register fabian
<ubuntu> ah
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to use unexpand?
<suit> So, ehm..Where do I find the cursor settings? (Mainly, where do I change the cursors looks)
<suit> I remember there being a peripherals option in the control center about a year back but I can't find it anymore
<noaXess> hi all
<mieeman> im having sound problem
<mieeman> how can fix this?
<mieeman> tnx.
<suit> have you tried the 'fixsound' command? It fixes all sound problems.
<mieeman> not yet
<mieeman> ok i'll try
<suit> I'm just messing with you. What i was getting at is that you should elaborate a little further. First...What IS your sound problem?
<suit> It's tough to help you without further information. There are alot of possible problems and solutions
<mieeman> there is no sound at all
<mieeman> when i play movie, no sound coming out
<suit> Since installing Kubuntu?
<suit> Or did that happen recently
<mieeman> yup
<mieeman> since installing kubuntu
<suit> try the following:
<suit> sudo aptitude install phonon kubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<suit> or, wait.
<suit> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude install phonon kubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<mieeman> even system sound is gone
<victor__> hello
<suit> It could be as simple as opening KMixer (a click on the volume indicator in the task bar), configure channels to show up and play around a little
<mieeman> i already did that
<suit> I have to do that aswell every time I install Kubuntu
<suit> Do you have onboard sound or a sound card?
<mieeman> onboard sound
<mieeman> on my laptop
<suit> Oh, a laptop.
<suit> Hmm.
<mieeman> I already installed it once and it;s ok
<suit> And you're using the laptop speakers i suppose?
<mieeman> but when i reformat
<suit> The inbuilt ones?
<mieeman> no sound all
<mieeman> yup
<suit> I recently set up my girlfriends notebook w/ Kubuntu and ran into some problems as well
<suit> First off in alsamixer I had to uncheck 'External Amplifier' which was, oddly enough, enabled by default
<suit> You can do that in KMixer aswell
<suit> And then I found out that for some odd reason the sound data didn't reach the laptop speakers. Plugging in some headphones did the trick, but to this day she still didn't get the speakers to work
<suit> Plus, strangely, it worked with Intrepid. The problems came with Jaunty
<mieeman> i think my kubuntu release is 8.04
<suit> I'd recommend to plug in some sort of headphones or external speakers just to zero in on the problem.
<suit> I gotta go now, sorry.. but good luck :)
<mieeman> ok
<mieeman> i use also external speakers
<noaXess> sorry for this question here, but if you know anything about it, send me to the information: i'm searching for a website submissione software that runns under linux/kde/kubuntu.. any idea?
<meisterlumpi> Hi, I'm trying to login my keyring automaticlly, but i can only find how tos for gnome
<meisterlumpi> anyone knows a tutorial on how to do this for kde?
<jussi01> noaXess: website submission software?
<noaXess> jussi01: yes.. sorry for this question here... but i'm searching for- and backward google... found just link-assistant.com but they have just SEO tools.. not for submission..
<jussi01> noaXess: Im unsure of what you are after...
<noaXess> jussi01: a tool, with that i can submit a website into, eg. google directory...
<noaXess> i used one for windows, time ago.. www.trellian.com, submitwolf...
<EagleScreen> since Intrepid, Bluetooth works very bad in Kubuntu
<miasma> I know I'll probably get a bit biased opinion here, but do you recommend installing kubuntu instead of debian. I managed to break my debian by updating libc and am now considering alternatives
<EagleScreen> miasma: libc6 needs to be updates very carefully
<miasma> indeed :S
<miasma> I'm currently in a state where maybe 25% of apps just segfault
<EagleScreen> miasma: what did you do with your libc6?
<miasma> EagleScreen: I installed one package that expected libc6. I had libc-bin or something installed. after forcing the installation of the new lib, it just broke
<miasma> I managed to get some .so files back from a backup partition
<miasma> e.g. does the policykit configuration work better in kubuntu. in debian the default settings forbid things like mounting usb media and shutting down the gui desktop
<EagleScreen> miasma: go to #debian to talk about that problem
<miasma> EagleScreen: yea, I didn't want to start it here. just wanted to ask something about kubuntu
<EagleScreen> miasma: there not good support of policykit in Debian yet
<miasma> but in kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> in Kubuntu I think that only kpackagekit use policykit by the momment
<miasma> oh
<EagleScreen> the rest of applications keep using kdesudo
<miasma> even in kde4?
<EagleScreen> yes even in kde4
<EagleScreen> miasma: did you use KDE 3 or KDE 4 in Debian?
<miasma> kde 4.2
<EagleScreen> testing or unstable?
<miasma> I had a mixture of both packages
<miasma> basically upgrading kde was a mess. I guess it's a bit easier in kubuntu
<miasma> e.g. I don't think they have a working set of kde 4.3 packages for debian yet
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.3 packages are in Debian Sid now
<reya276> Can anyone help me start KDE 4.3 on Ubuntu? everything is installed, but the darn thing takes for ever to load the desktop and nothing can be access
<EagleScreen> miasma: can you read reya276 comment?
<miasma> yea
<EagleScreen> updating extra official KDE in kubuntu also can cause problems
<miasma> ok :/
<reya276> EagleScreen: no I'm running Kubuntu, what I did was just install the KDE 4.3 desktop from the Kubuntu-ppa, at home this works great but here at the office is horrible because although KDE loads it takes for ever to do so and when it does it is slower than a snail
<reya276> EagleScreen: sorry I meant that I'm running Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<miasma> reya276: are you sure your X display drivers are ok?
<EagleScreen> reya276: which ppa did you use and did you install kubuntu-desktop package?
<reya276> miasma:  I'm using the non-proprietary ATI drivers as the proprietary ones seemed to be an issue even with Gnome
<reya276> EagleScreen: the one from launchpad.net
<EagleScreen> reya276: you must use this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<reya276> at one point the whole thing started fine, then like a dumb ass I went into effects and enabled wobbly windows and that crapped the whole thing
<reya276> EagleScreen: that is the same one I'm using
<EagleScreen> reya276: changing desktop effects configuration?
<reya276> so there has got to be a config file that is messing the whole thing up, is there a way to clear out the KDE config and start from scratch without having to remove KDE?
<EagleScreen> yes, remove directory ~/.kde
<Pliskin> remove the .kde folder ?
<rosco_y> reya276: it's a hard lesson: if it works, don't fix it (I have a real problem with that philosophy too)
<EagleScreen> miasma: a downgrade of your libc6, or a full upgrade to unstable may fix your problems
<reya276> EagleScreen: yes at first KDE started fine, then I went into the desktop effects and enabled wobbly windows and that messed everything up as the system froze then after I rebooted the darn thing, said I'm going into snail mode, LOL
<EagleScreen> remove .kde in your home folder
<reya276> right now I'm in Gnome, can I remove the ./kde dir from here?
<EagleScreen> yes you can
<reya276> ok let me try that, thanks
<miasma> EagleScreen: I'm not sure it's worth it. apt-get can't even run some of its tools cause those are broken. I'll just probably download a new installer, wish it works and reinstall everything (and upgrade to amd64 packages at the same go)
<Bryan> is there a better bluetooth manager than the default KDE one that anyone could recommend?
<EagleScreen> Bryan: will gnome applet work well in kubuntu? and will it install a lot of Gnome stuff?
<Bryan>  Doesn't seem to install a lot of gnome stuff; but that might be because I have some GTK applications.
<Bryan> And the gnome bluetooth-applet is not much better. (I like the KDE one much more TBH)
<EagleScreen> Bryan: KDE3 applet may works better, but i dont know if it is still installable
<EagleScreen> miasma: i have also broken some systems by force downgrades or updates of libc6, it is tipical
 * Bryan loves when an install goes nicely
<Bryan> blueman installed easily
<Bryan> :o thanks for the advice anyway EagleScreen
<miasma> EagleScreen: aye. I've never broken it before, but this time it almost asked for it :F
<LrdOfNightmares> Hi All!
<miasma> EagleScreen: it was this problem btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932514
<eitreach> Is there a way to stop Amarok 2 from rebuilding my collection after every restart and just keep it?
<Bryan> Okay, now I have another question. Is there anyway I can get something that, in a gui, allows me to browse through files using the OBEX protocol?
<genii> I used to browse my cellphone files with Konq
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey guys, can someone help me out? i am trying to use Code::Blocks but when i try to run a file it says "Permision denied, Press enter to continiue"
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey guys, can someone help me out? i am trying to use Code::Blocks but when i try to run a file it says "Permision denied, Press enter to continiue"  can someone help me fix this??? Why does it do that???????
<Bryan> Anyone?
<Bryan> LrdOfNightmares, did you try running it as root?
<LrdOfNightmares> Nope
<LrdOfNightmares> I thought about it but i didnt
<Bryan> LrdOfNightmares, might you try running it as root?
<LrdOfNightmares> The think is that
<LrdOfNightmares> It should be able to work as the file is saved to my home folder
<LrdOfNightmares> Shoulden't it/
<LrdOfNightmares> ?
<Bryan> what are the file permissions on it?
<Bryan> (and who is the owner of the file?)
<LrdOfNightmares> Ummmm
<LrdOfNightmares> Me
<LrdOfNightmares> I forgot to mention that i am new to the Linux family
<genii> Might not be +x
<Bryan> there is that too
<LrdOfNightmares> W8 let me try to change the permissions of the file
<Bryan> Anyone got a suggetsion on my issue?
<Bryan> (You know, other than installing nautilus)
<shadeslayer> Bryan: have you seen !bluetooth ?
<Bryan> Not really
<Bryan> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Bryan> oh no, it works.
<Bryan> It's not a bluetooth issue
<Bryan> It's a File Manager issue >_>
<Bryan> Since dolphin can't seem to do Obex.
<shadeslayer> Bryan: ah,browsing files on a bluetooth device?
 * Bryan nods
<shadeslayer> i can transfer files b/w my phone and PC,never tried browsing
<LrdOfNightmares> Ok this is retarded...i gave privileges to all the groups  but nothing happened, how can i run it as root?
<Bryan> sudo app-name-here
<Bryan> though you might make sure you are in fact the owner
<LrdOfNightmares> In the terminal? how do i make sure that i am the owner?
<genii> sudo chown yourname:yourname filename
 * deriem doesn't know how to use irc
<LrdOfNightmares> I typed what you said but nothing hapened. I don't get it :/
<wangyuan> hi guys!!how can I use blackberry  mobile in my ubuntu
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: When it doesn give an error the command completed successfully
<LrdOfNightmares> It did'nt give me anything it just went down ready for a new command
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Success then
<LrdOfNightmares> So what do i do now?
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: You might want to make it executable.eg:    sudo chmod +x filename
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Then try running the that Code::Blocks    thing again
<Bryan> wangyuan, if you're not using KDE, then you should probably be in #ubuntu . If you don't know what KDE is, you should still probably be in #Ubuntu :P
<deriem> how do i go to #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> deriem: /join #ubuntu
<deriem> thx
<wangyuan> thank you
<LrdOfNightmares> It still tells me sh:/home/pauru/Desktop/Untitled1: Permission denied
<babyshambles> hi, how can i copy my music folder from wXP to kubuntu using network. i try to open network on dolphin but it doesn't detected any file sharing.
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Please report result of:  ls -l /home/pauru/Desktop/Untitled1
<LrdOfNightmares> LooooooooooL "-rw-r--r-- 1 pauru pauru 127 2009-08-12 18:04 /home/pauru/Desktop/Untitled1"
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Note the absense of x
<LrdOfNightmares> Yeah
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: sudo chmod +x /home/pauru/Desktop/Untitled1
<GinoMan_> ok... so I have a list of folders in a file called 'list' and they're separated by \n's
<GinoMan_> I'm trying to use mkdir to create this list of dir's inside another directory without direct copying
<GinoMan_> how would i do that?
<LrdOfNightmares> Ok i fixed the "x" but now it seems that it runs the file but it says (when i do build and run) /home/pauru/Desktop/Untitled1: //My:not found. and general syntax errors
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Probably pastebin those for scrutiny, give us the URL
<genii> !paste | LrdOfNightmares
<ubottu> LrdOfNightmares: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<LrdOfNightmares> Which URL?
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: After you copy and paste stuff to the website described above and submit it, the site gives you a web address which is where the stuff is for others to see.
<LrdOfNightmares> Oh ok, so tell me which of the 2 links should i use and what to write in it
<LrdOfNightmares> Sorry about this but i am a noob in this
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: The first link. And just copy the error output you are getting and put it there
<genii> Work requires me here.
<kwk> Hi I need help. i I have installed 64 Bit ubuntu on 64 bit machine. It works fine. Now I want to also have KDE. Therefore I installed the kubuntu packages. Installation worked well and my system boots me into kdm. But when trying to log into a kde session the kde4 start window appears and after about three seconds, the screen gets dark and I am returned to the kdm login screen. How can I find out what the error ist?
<Caerbannog> hello everybody))
<LrdOfNightmares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/252007/
<bvalek2> kwk: your x-server gets reststarted, but i cant tell why
<kwk> bvalek2: I restarted X and even rebooted.
<Caerbannog> kwk, maybe you should boot to console and remove ~/.kde4 folder. this helps if the problem is in wrong configuration
<kwk> Caerbannog: I'll rename it to DOTkde4 if that's ok for you ;)
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: I think I see what your problem is. You don try to execute code written in C. You compile it to an object file, then run that.
<kwk> see you after reboot
<Caerbannog> <kwk>, if you want to rename it, rename to smth like "_.kde4"
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Make sure you have package called build-essential installed. Then to compile .c code use gcc
<kaddi> am i the only one unable to log into icq or are you having similar problems?
<LrdOfNightmares> genii: How do i look if i have it instaled?
<emedril> hi all, can anybody help me with the icq-login with kopeten 0.12.7 on kubuntu hardy ?
<kaddi> emedril are you also unable to log into icq?
<emedril> kaddi:  yes
<kaddi> emedril me too, but I think it might be the icq server and not kopete. I was online and got logged off all of a sudden, now I'm unable to log back in. I have tried icq2go.com but it doesn't recognize my password :/
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- ICQ and AIM have been a bit flaky the past couple days
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Check with your package manager. In this case should be kpackagekit, which is found under System
<kaddi> Dragnslcr thanks... so nothing I can do but sit and wait. :/ Why does this kind of thing always happen in the middle of important discussions?
<kaddi> :p
<genii> LrdOfNightmares: Alternately in commandline use like: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy build-essential
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<emedril> kaddi: im think too, but for a couple of month was the same procedure, then edit the kopeterc file und the login was good
<kaddi> emedril try an alternative program to see if the problem lies with kopete. But as i am unable to login with icq2go as well, I strongly suspect the problem is with the ICQ servers and not kopete
<emedril> kaddi: now i use pidgin, but i think kopete was better for me.. ;-)
<kwk> renaming didn't work
<kaddi> I'm bak online as well :)
<kwk> I am in Gnome now and syslog says: "Aug 12 18:10:11 mouse gnome-session[4460]: WARNING: could not read /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier-kde.desktop "
<kaddi_> since yesterday my pc completely freezes when I try to use a desktop effect. ctrl+f2 or ctrl-alt-del don't get any reaction. How does that magic key combination go, which should reboot the pc?
<mni> hi all
<mni> pls how can i dowload C++ and install it in my kubuntu?
<mni> am newbie
<kaddi_> you want a compiler?
<mni> kaddi;yes,everything i need to start
<kaddi_> mni what do you want to do?
<mni> i want to start programming with C++
<LrdOfNightmares> mni:Me too
<mni> using Qt
<mni> and am using kubuntu as my OS
<kaddi_> mni afaik all you need is an editor to write your source code in and a compiler to get the code into a program. I haven't worked with qt though
<mni> good lrdOfnightmares:we are two
<mni> ok
<kaddi_> as a compiler I use gcc, which I think comes preinstalled on kubuntu
<kaddi_> just check if gcc is a recognized command in terminal
<mni> kaddi:pls recommend a good editor for me
<mni> how can i locate it on mu kubuntu?
<LrdOfNightmares> mni: I like to Use Code::Blocks, but i have problems with This IDE editor in Ubuntu,
<kaddi_> mni I have used kate as a graphical editor or VI in the past, though I haven't done any real programming lately
<mni> ok
<LrdOfNightmares> kaddi_ can you tell us how to install code::blocks? its a nice editor
<kaddi_> mni locate what? the terminal? press alt+f2 and type "konsole" and hit enter
<kaddi_> sudo apt-get install codeblocks?
<mni> i will expolore the kate
<mni> ok i got the console
<LrdOfNightmares> kaddi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252007/
<Catspiritone> Hi, I was wondering what video drivers I should be using. I have a Radeon 4890.
<kaddi_> LrdOfNightmares you need to compile that into a program before you can execute it
<LrdOfNightmares> kaddi_:  How am i gona do that?
<kaddi_> I think you need to do something like gcc -o executablename nameofyourfile and then execute the executable file. But I'm a bit rusty myself, I'm sure other people could tell you better
<kaddi_> mni type "gcc --version" into konsole what does it say?
<mni> ok i got this message:gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11) 4.3.2
<kaddi_> mni then gcc is installed and you have a working compiler on your system :)
<mni> correct that means i can enter class now?
<mni> and start how to learn C++?
<LrdOfNightmares> mni: i could recomend a site for C++ http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<kaddi_> mni yes, but they should also offer a choice of editors and compilers and explain the basics in my opinion
<mni> cool and thanks to you all
<mni> i got to start reading
<mni> kaddi and lrdof nightmare:bye
<utzxubiru> hello, when i boot my new pc i get a msg saying "memory ungaged" how can i solve it?
<LrdOfNightmares> mni: bye
<rk> hi
<rk> hi everybody
<rk> i want to put up a query regarding Kopete
<rk> how to configure it to work with Gtalk?
<rk> i ve followed the instructions to the letter
<rk> and it workd only once and after i restart it stops
<rk> and i ve to redo the whole process again
<rk> anyone
<Sallin> hi, sorry I don't have Gtalk
<shadeslayer> rk: http://amazing-development.com/archives/2006/01/20/using-google-talk-with-kopete/
<rk> k
<shadeslayer> Sallin: http://amazing-development.com/archives/2006/01/20/using-google-talk-with-kopete/
<theadmin> How can i make upgrade thing dissapear? It shows only blocked upgrades.
<shadeslayer> theadmin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal
<rk> hi thanks shadesla, this works and i ve done it. but once i restart kopete after exiting it just stops and i get the follwongerror
<shadeslayer> rk: hmmm,what version of KDE and kopete?
<theadmin> shadeslayer, thanks. A lot of terminal stuff comes in handy in Linux.
<shadeslayer> theadmin: you betcha :)
<rk> kde 4.2, kopete 0.70.2
<rk> kde 4.2.2
<theadmin> I have not heard what the bug was, but i can say that Kopete bugs me too, it conflicts with some other apps and crashes (with those apps)
<shadeslayer> rk: hmm,have you tried upgrading to 4.2.4 or 4.3 and reproduced the problem?
<rk> "there was a connection error authenticating the server"
<shadeslayer> theadmin: works fine here,i hate gnome apps and they generally are the problem
<theadmin> shadeslayer, have none
<shadeslayer> rk: yeah,have you changed the server and the port?
<rk> ok will try that, thank you
<shadeslayer> theadmin: hmm...
<rk> no
<rk> what server should i use, i still use 5223
<theadmin> shadeslayer, it conflicts with KVPNC, causing disconnections
<shadeslayer> rk: and what about the steps in the link i gave you?
<shadeslayer> theadmin: no idea what KVPNC is :P
<rk> i did those steps exactly
<theadmin> a VPN client frontend
<shadeslayer> rk: still the error? maybe you need to upgrade,works fine on KDE 4.3 and KDE nightly
<rk> it works! the first time and if i exit kopete and restart it, it gives me the server error
<rk> ok will upgrade to kde 4.3
<rk> thank you shade slayer
<theadmin> Oh, about that... should i upgrade to 4.3 or should i wait?
<shadeslayer> theadmin: kde 4.3 is amazing for me,but there are small issues such as plasma-desktop not starting right after logging in,leaving the user with a blank screen
<theadmin> shadeslayer... that is not small
<shadeslayer> theadmin: um,i can start plasma-desktop with krunner
<homer-80> I'm in trouble with the downbar, the icon at the bottom are all at left instead of right
<shadeslayer> homer-80: click on the cashew and then move the taskbar
<homer-80> I've tryde but nothing appened
<shadeslayer> homer-80: you mean the taskbar is at the left end,whereas it should be at the right end
<homer-80> yeah Ihave the little icon and then if I open one program it doesn't create the icon
<bewofthe> i have kde 4.2.3 but even before my pc gets stuck when i log out instead of reboot.
<bewofthe> scuse 4.3.x
<shadeslayer> bewofthe: can you reproduce the problem with a brand new user?
<shadeslayer> homer-80: click on the cashew icon at the bottom right,then drag the empty space to the right
<shadeslayer> homer-80: *bottom left
<homer-80> I will try
<shadeslayer> or whatever position the cashew is at
<shadeslayer> bye guys
<bewofthe> i do not know
<bewofthe> i have only one user
<bewofthe> me
<bewofthe> but i shall try
<epqr> Is Kdenlive any good ?
<epqr> Or is there a better alternative to video editing ?
<jussi01> epqr: kdenlive is very good
<rk> epqr try kino or avidemux
<jussi01> imho
<rk> i did not try kdenlive, but i use avidemux and its awesome
<rk> there is a qt version of avidemux in the repos
<epqr> ive tried avidemux, liking better what im seeing in kdenlive
<epqr> i'll check out kino too
<rk> cool dude
<mtux> Runnig Amarok (Installed from Jaunty Backpors repo) cause an error message with this text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252052/
<mtux> It seems a pkging problem! What should I do for it!? is there any idea about it!?
<kaddi> a stupid question about command line: I use "ls | grep 200906" to find all files having 200906 in the name and I want to open alll these files with kate. How do I do that?"ls | grep 200906|kate does not work, niether does"ls | grep 200906>kate
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- pipe it to xargs kate
<kaddi> Dragnslcr aaahh xargs... I tried args and it said command not found... (surprisingly :p )
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<anonymus> хуй
<anonymus> капитан очевидность щя скажет што англиске нада
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anonymus> ну ололо жэ
<anonymus> i got
<pdemilly> Hi! I am running jaunty on my laptop and everytime it goes to sleep I lose keyboard control. Mouse works fine but not the keyboard. Only hard reboot is possible. Any ideas what can be wrong.
<Sevis> Pdemilly, are you still able to switch away from X?
<rosco_away> Sevis: what are you trying to do?
<Sevis> Rosco_away: Me? Figure out Pdemilly's problem.
<rosco_away> Sevis: oops, I thought you were asking a question :)
 * rosco_away wonders if he's really away
<Sevis> Rosco_away: No problem :)
<mostafa> hello all how could I create an application that run it by typing the name of it in Alt+F2
<mostafa> plzz
<Mamarok> mostafa: you mean "and run it"?
<Mamarok> mostafa: to create an application you will need to learn to code, but most of the necessary applications are already available in the repositories
<mostafa> yeah I wanna run it
<Mamarok> mostafa: well, type Alt+F2 and type the name of the application you want to run in the field, it will show up beneath if it exists
<mostafa> Mamarok: I write a shell script and made it to executable form and when I click on it, it acts as well
<mostafa> now I want that shell application to run by Alt+F2
<mostafa> Mamarok: Am I clear bro?
<Mamarok> mostafa: oh, but you will need to make an executable of it, or lauch it with ./name in Alt+F2 then, as Alt+F2 is not meant for shell scripts
<Mamarok> it's meant for GUI applications, or for actions tied to GUI aplications
<Mamarok> mostafa: also it would need to be in a known path, else you need to type the whole path in it, too
<mostafa> Mamarok: you mean that it is impossible to create an application like the ones in our repository of kubuntu?
<Sevis> Mostafa - put it in /usr/bin
<Sevis> /usr/bin/*
<Mamarok> mostafa: of course it is possible, but see what I said above
<mostafa> I put it there already
<mostafa> but nothing happends
<Sevis> Does the script run fine otherwise?
<Mamarok> mostafa: and it is executable and you have the right to execute it?
<hoffmeister> hello, everyone
<mostafa> Sevis: yeah it is executable and when I click on it, it runs perfect
<hoffmeister> someone who peaks portuguese
<Mamarok> !pt | hoffmeister
<ubottu> hoffmeister: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hoffmeister> someone who speaks portuguese
<mostafa> Mamarok: it is executable now
<Mamarok> hoffmeister: this channel is English only, please go to either #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-ber
<Mamarok> br* sorry
<mostafa> Sevis: Mamarok: me clear or explain more?
<brad777> Hello I was wondering if I could get some help compiling a plasmoid called yasp I keep getting make errors: http://brad777.pastebin.com/d7cfe5b8a. It seems like a really cool monitor so it would be awesome if I could get it working. I would appreciate ANY help or attempt to help.
<theadmin> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<brad777> URL for yasp: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=94144&forumpage=10
<Mamarok> mostafa: well, doesn't it work now then?
<Mamarok> mostafa: did you try running it by typing the full path?
<Sevis> mostafa: If it's executable, you have read and execute rights, and it is in the /usr/bin/ directory, it should run with Alt-F2.
<hasanhabibi> *test mikone
<hasanhabibi> * test mikone
<Mamarok> hasanhabibi: this is a support channel, do you have a question?
<Mamarok> brad777: this is a third party application, you will need to ask the author or in the kde-look.org forum
<hasanhabibi> Mamarok: Hi dude ! np
<brad777> Mamarok, I thought that maybe I was doing something wrong so someone would still be able to help :(
<Mamarok> hasanhabibi: please behave, this channel is for support only
<brad777> Mamarok, thanks anyways though
<Mamarok> brad777: try asking in #kde, there are more developer eyes :)
<mostafa> neither full address nor executable file doesn't act
<Sevis> Mostafa, who is the owner, and what are the permissions?
<mostafa> I copy the shell executable script into /usr/bin/ then
<hasanhabibi> Mamarok: im from #kde-ir persian team :P
<mostafa> the owner is root and the permission is read and write
<mostafa> hasanhabibi: me 2
<mostafa> :D
<hasanhabibi> mostafa: :D
<hasanhabibi> mostafa: come on #kde-ir :P
<Sevis> Mostafa: set it to 777, please.
<hasanhabibi> :d
<mostafa> hasanhabibi: for sure ;)
<Mamarok> guys, please stay on topic, discussion ins in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mostafa> Sevis: I do that but again no use
<mostafa> :(
<Sevis> mostafa - what is the script supposed to do?
<mostafa> Sevis: the easy way I could say is for example:
<mostafa> Sevis: just one line "kdesudo konqueror"
<Sevis> mostafa: Hm. I'm guessing it might have trouble connecting to the X-server... But seems unlikely.
<mostafa> you can check it I've done it often
<Sevis> mostafa: just tested, works fine.
<mostafa> Sevis: do you check it bro ? just create text and type "kdesudo konqueror" in it then save it as .sh file
<mostafa> ok very nice
<Sevis> You don't need to call it a .sh file, you know.
<mostafa> you mean you can test it by Alt+F2?
<Sevis> mostafa: Yes. With 777 permissions, it works no matter who owns it, and no matter what it's called. Here, that is.
<mostafa> what do you type in Alt+F2 ?
<mostafa> Sevis: can you tell me?
<Sevis> mostafa: In my case: tempthing, or tempthing.sh
<Sevis> (Yeah, I'm a little lazy with names...)
<mostafa> excuse me to say it again but I have 2 questions 1: what did you type in your file 2: What did you type in Alt+F2?
<Sevis> mostafa: one second, please.
<mostafa> Sevis: hehe ok np bro
<Sevis> Make a file called "tempthing", where you put "#!/bin/bash", then a blank line, then "kdesudo konqueror"
<Ky|e> I got a fresh install of ubuntu
<Ky|e> How would I go about gettin kde with network manager with it
<Ky|e> last time I tried got kde but no network manager
<Sevis> mostafa: Make a file called "tempthing", where you put "#!/bin/bash", then a blank line, then "kdesudo konqueror"
<mostafa> Sevis: ok man
<Sevis> mostafa: then run 'sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/tempthing', 'sudo chmod 777 /usr/bin/tempthing'
<Sevis> mostafa: then try running with alt+f2.
<mostafa> Sevis: ok
<mostafa> Sevis: no need to copy it to /usr/bin?
<mostafa> Sevis: very nice of you man thnx
<mostafa> Sevis: then another question can I have an icon assigned to this file which I had created when I type it at Alt+F2 panel the icon apears ?
<Sevis> Mostafa: Sorry, I assumed you'd create it directly in /usr/bin/ to avoid clutter.
<mostafa> can I?
<Sevis> Mostafa: No idea, never tried.
<mostafa> anyhow thanks for your cooperation bro
<mostafa> :-*
<mostafa> Sevis: can you tell me the first line #!/usr/bin
<mostafa> Sevis: what does it do?>
<Sevis> mostafa: '#!/bin/bash'
<Sevis> mostafa: It explains which shell should be used.
<mostafa> oh sorry yeah
<mostafa> and "#!" is always the same?
<Sevis> Pretty sure that's the case, yes.
<mostafa> excuse me can you tell me how many shells do we have and name some of them? plz
<Sevis> Mostafa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing)
<mostafa> Sevis: Thnx
<Pr09M4n> plop all
<Pr09M4n> sous kubuntu, j'ai installé une brother hl-2030, mais je la voie pas dans les applications :/ ai je oublié quelque chose ?
<Sevis> !fr | Pr09M4n
<ubottu> Pr09M4n: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mostafa> Sevis: can you show me an Ebook for learning the shell programming?
<Sevis> Mostafa: not got any lying around.
<mostafa> Sevis: can you guide me how to learn a little?
<Sevis> Mostafa: I'm not experienced with shell programming, I would suggest you find an IRC channel on it, or an eBook.
<Pr09M4n> sevis & ubottu : ok, thanks
<fg56lx> I'm having some problems with sound. When ever I listen to music for any length of time (in any media player) the sound skips and glitches frequently. I know its not the files that have the problem as ive played them numerous times with no problems. Its not the hardware becuase it didnt do it when i got it (windows was on it) it worked with ubuntu for a few months just fine untill it started doing this, and sound runs fine from a live cd. I'v
<fg56lx>  using the default engine, as well as pluseaudio, and they both do the same thing. CPU usage is also not high while this skipping is occuring. Ive also reinstalled twice, and it still does it. What would cause this to happen, and how can I fix it?
<descuser> hi
<Gamer>  Please help -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<Serraphyn> Hi.  I am having a wierd problem with Kubuntu 9.04 on my laptop.  It runs great on my desktop and I have little issue with it, but when I let it run on my laptop for an longer periods of time(say 90+ mins) I start getting wierd blue bars on my screen where things should be pure black.  Any ideas or tips on how to fix this?
<link777> Hello i am having problems installing my webcam i have tried to do an install on drivers but something is wrong... hmm maybe someone know how to install a logitech quick cam plus on kubuntu because i dont and i need help with it please assist me
<Serraphyn> link777: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75003 <-- tried that already?
<link777> Serraphyn: im going to thanks
<Serraphyn> np, and good luck
<link777> Serraphyn: i dont really know what they mean by code? I have no idea what to do
<Serraphyn> link777: which line sorry I left that page soon as I linked it for you
<link777> this one and the whole thing about it make -C "/lib/modules/2.6.24-15-generic/build" SUBDIRS="/home/physics/Downloads/qc-u
<Serraphyn> thats referring to the qc-driver package from sourceforge
<Serraphyn> tell ya what let me go see if I can find mine quickcam express, btw what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<link777> i am using the 9.04 one
<TheFuzzball> bob
<Serraphyn> link777: do you know how to use terminal?
<link777> yes i have a clue ... just tell me what to type into it and ill be fine
<Serraphyn> link777: type> dmesg | grep quickcam
<link777> yes
<link777> pastebin.org
<Serraphyn> please
<link777> www.pastebin.org
<Serraphyn> or you can /msg me it
<link777> [    9.244580] quickcam: Kernel:2.6.28-11-generic bus:5 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:08F6
<link777> [    9.248667] usbcore: registered new interface driver quickcam
<TheFuzzball> link777: www.pastebum.com
<TheFuzzball> or www.pastebuns.com
 * richie has a cold pizza resting on an old 1GHz Centrino Toshiba laptop. Which has has more processing power? You decide!
<richie> Survey: Does everyone's 'move to trash' take forever in KDE? Or does it just hate me specifically?
<TheDarkFreak> anybody here?
<snerge> Hello everyone, I use zoiper as voip iax softphone with an usb headset, when I set my ringer device as my soundcard, I get no sound from other applications like mplayer ... vlc. Do any of you have an idea why I cannot use both at the same time and how to fix this ?
<sway> sup d00dz
<kub1> The "Canonical Supported Open Source SW (main)" repository is 'unchecked' - ie, not enabled - in the KPackageKit > Setings > Software Sources > KUbuntu sw, in my recently installed KU 904 system.  That must be improper, true?? Perhaps I accidentally & unknowingly unchecked it.  It is proper that that should be "checked"/(ie set to install), right?  Absolutely no doubt about that, correct?
<kaddi> anyone here who could help me find out why I can't change brighteness on my desktop?
<kub1> The "Canonical Supported Open Source SW (main)" repository is 'unchecked' - ie, not enabled - in the KPackageKit > Setings > Software Sources > KUbuntu sw, in my recently installed KU 904 system.  That must be improper, true?? Perhaps I accidentally & unknowingly unchecked it.  It is proper that that should be "checked"/(ie set to install), right?  Absolutely no doubt about that, correct?
<kaddi> kub1 it is checked on my system.  But I do not believe that it has to be checked for ubuntu to work. You do get more available software by using it, but it is non-essential for ubuntu to run
<epqr> I get sound in almost no apps
<epqr> so far ive only gexperienced sound in amarok and dragon player
<epqr> apps that don't get sound is konqueror, vlc and firefox
<Dragnslcr> kub1- you definitely want the main repository enabled. That's where most of the basic software comes from
<kub1> kaddi: thx :)  - do you know where/how I can find out what packages the "main" repository supplies? A url?  I couldn't find that info myself at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ nor http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  - Any suggestions??
<kub1> Dragnslcr: thx :)  - do you know where/how I can find out what packages the "main" repository supplies? A url?  I couldn't find that info myself at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ nor http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  - Any suggestions??
<Mamarok> kub1: main has the very basic stuff, like kernel + X + the basic desktops
<Dragnslcr> Not offhand, but it's easy to get which repository a given package is in
<Mamarok> kub1: and you really need the main repository, else you can't use the distro
<Mamarok> kub1: but if you want to know in what particular repository a package is ask with 'aptitude search ypackagename>'
<Mamarok> <packagename> even, without the <> of course :)
<kub1> Dragnslcr: Mamarok thx, yes, but  "package > repository" is backwards from what I want to know. ;)  Any idea on how to find out "repository(main) > list of all packages"?
<Dragnslcr> kub1- http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ has links at the bottom for a full package list, which includes the repository each package comes from
#kubuntu 2009-08-13
<Mamarok> kub1: look at the main server then: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/
<kaddi> is monodevelop the default package to use mono on ubuntu?
<aaron> is putting the pcm.!defualt line in the asound.conf file the same as moving the sound card pulse up to the top of the list in the system settings under multimedia in kde?
<Mamarok> kaddi: no idea, KDE doesn't use mono
<aaron> what about clt.!default?
<Mamarok> aaron: the default in KDE is to not use pulseaudio :)
<aaron> im trying to setup pulseaudio and im lost on that
<kaddi> Mamarok I know, but I want to run a .NET application which I think can only be done using mono, no?
<Mamarok> aaron: use the phonon-xine-backend and avoid pulseaudio, KDE doesn't need it
<aaron> my problem is i have a usb headset with mic
<aaron> and i cant make it work with wine vent
<Mamarok> it tends to cause more problems than anything else, and alsa is very well able to handle sound
<aaron> i can either get sound from the main speakers, or sound from the headphones but not both
<Mamarok> aaron: that depends on your sound card, I don't think pulse will solve anything there
<aaron> i was told to use pulse, and recompile wine with pulse backend
<aaron> then you can move the audo to a certain source manually?
<aaron> audio
<Mamarok> aaron: that would be in kmix then
<aaron> i installed pulse and it does have the feature to link sound cards and such and its what im looking for
<Mamarok> aaron: make sure you have all the necessary channels activated there
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- monodevelop is an IDE. You don't need it to run .Net programs through Mono
<Mamarok> aaron: well, I can't help you with pulse and believe me, you are better off without
<aaron> i guess if i dont figure it out i can remove it, you just recoment phonon?
<kaddi> Dragnslcr so what do I need to install to have normal basic mono? I did a seach with apt, but didn't really see a package that would install it
<aaron> the problem is, in wine vent, you only can choose direct sound, and it never picks the headphones
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, just install the application, that's it, if it is in the repositories it will get the dependencies right anyway
<aaron> i figured pulse would help
<Mamarok> aaron: I can even help less with wine, I don't use it at all
<Mamarok> sorry
<aaron> the only way i semi made it work was make the usb sound 0 in the devices and reboot
<aaron> i guess if i cant figure it out, ill uninstall and try something else :)
<Mamarok> aaron: maybe you get more help in wine?
<Mamarok> #wine IIRC
<aaron> ill check it out
<kaddi> Mamarok yes but when I search for mono I get monodevelop, monodoc and ilContrast nothing else, so I am looking for the package which will install mono
<aaron> thanks for your help
<kaddi> it's #winehq iirc
<Mamarok> kaddi: why do you need to install mono in the first place?
<kaddi> Mamarok I know, but I want to run a .NET application which I think can only be done using mono, no?
<Mamarok> a binary is a binary, it should be compiled with the necessary dependencies by default
<kaddi> it's a windows binary
<Dragnslcr> !info mono-2.0-runtime | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: mono-2.0-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime (2.0). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dragnslcr> Your search-fu is weak
 * Mamarok needs sleep
<Mamarok> good night everyone
<kaddi> I found it with google, thanks anyway
<seanj> Hello. Tried to load my music from /host into amarok but nothing happened. Then amarok asked me to install plugins, but I still can't get my music to load. I tried the help section but it says index.html could not be found.
<milo_> please hw do i dwnld videos from dailymotion? clive isn't doing it
<seanj> Anyone?
<seanj> Hm, some support channel/.
<big---ben> hey guys. i want to add another user to my kubuntu, who *DOESN'T* have anny access to /media/backup (hard drive partition). chmod ben:ben /media/backup and chmod 700 /media/backup?
<milo_> please hw do i dwnld videos from dailymotion? clive isn't doing it
<seanj> Get better support from Microsoft, which is sad. Bye.
<jhutchins> Is there a color printer that will print CD's (directly) that works well with linux?
<ubuntu> hola
<reya276> Hoe can I play .SWF files
<avihayb> reya276: you mean without a browser?
<reya276> yes
<avihayb> yes
<avihayb> there are two opensource projects with high compatability, or the macromedia/adobe original
<reya276> ok so what can I use to play the file
<reya276> usually Totem on Gnome would allow you to or is it .FLV files
<avihayb> I prefer the macromedia original, because I had display driver problems that slowed my rendering, and the original was the only one to sinc them properly
<reya276> no I think is .FLV files
<avihayb> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<reya276> yes but how do you install the original
<avihayb> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<avihayb> well it's on adobe's site, but its called flash player projector offline debugger, I'll find you a link
<reya276> ok thanks
<avihayb> http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<avihayb> look for Linux Debugger and Standalone Players for Flash Developers
<reya276> avihayb: ok thanks
<zuz_> how can i uninstall opera in kubuntu?
<zuz_> flash isnt working, im going to try a different version
<avihayb> zuz_ can't you uninstall opera with the package manager?
<zuz_> no i cant uninstall it from KPackageKit or Adept
<zuz_> actually i just did nm
<avihayb> :->
<zuz_> :)
<zuz_> now i need to find a way to get moonlight, i thought i had, is there a way to see if i have it?
<zuz_> see, im trying to play netflix movies here
<zuz_> anyone know how to get opera (shared) for kubuntu?
<tsimpson> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<zuz_> tsimpson: will that work in Kubuntu without having QT installed?
<zuz_> I wanted to see if i could get a shared version to see if i flash works
<tsimpson> if you have Kubuntu or KDE, you have Qt
<tsimpson> KDE is built-upon Qt
<zuz_> oh
<zuz_> i cant find a way to get opera
<zuz_> :(
<zuz_> i must be doing something wrong
<zuz_> i got it from their site and had it installed
<zuz_> but then i saw that the static version wouldnt play flash
<tsimpson> do you want the stable, beta or snapshot version?
<zuz_> stable that plays flash  :)
<tsimpson> add "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ lenny non-free" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsimpson> or add it via the GUI
<zuz_> im using kubuntu 9.04 btw
<zuz_> the lenny non-free works there?
<tsimpson> yes, it's what I use here
<zuz_> the lenny non-free works there??
<zuz_> ooops type it wrong
<zuz_> once i add that up, then what should i type?
<tsimpson> you can just install the "opera" package like any other
<zuz_> its not showing in adept
<zuz_> let me check kpackagekit
<tsimpson> make sure to update the package list
<el_> What tool would I use to benchmark my RAM-performance?
<zuz_> of course.... its case sensitive even in the search box
<zuz_> duh me
<zuz_> thanks
<tsimpson> el_: best way is to boot into memtest86+ from grub
<tsimpson> zuz_: no problem
<zuz_> yeah flash still wont work
<annunakhi> hello ?
<Daskreech> !hi | annunakhi
<ubottu> annunakhi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Alecc> how to download drivers for kubuntu 8.04
<annunakhi> Ok - My name is Vladimir, 22 yo. Corporal in US Army - right now in Iraq - I do C++ ad .NET - this is new to me but I am pretty quick to catch-up. COuld yo pls explain me what is the purpose of this function ?
<zuz_> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<Daskreech> annunakhi: Function of what?
<Daskreech> This room?
<zuz_> Alecc are there any drivers to be installed in your System/hardware drivers?
<Daskreech> Alecc: Drivers for what?
<zuz_> !hi Daskreech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Daskreech
<zuz_> lol
<zuz_> !hi | Daskreech
<ubottu> Daskreech: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daskreech> !hi | zuz_
<ubottu> zuz_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daskreech> ;-)
<Alecc> sound drivers
<Daskreech> Alecc: I'm guessing for a Sound blaster ?
<annunakhi> Quassel IRC - is this some sort o lets share experiences chat ?
<Alecc> how about for AcerPower 4100 sound Driver?
<Daskreech> annunakhi: IRC in general is for discussion of some sort This room is for support of Kubuntu
<Daskreech> annunakhi: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daskreech> Alecc: can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C audio ?
<annunakhi> I see... So... All my questions and problems could be basically solved with peer-to-pee if I have to... Genious.. Not bad for opensource
<Daskreech> annunakhi: Or the community :)
<Alecc> how can i do that? where will i go?
<Daskreech> !sound | Alecc Also you can read this
<ubottu> Alecc Also you can read this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daskreech> !paste | Alecc For the pastebin
<ubottu> Alecc For the pastebin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Daskreech> Alecc: Ah sorry you need somemore help? :) New to LInux?
<annunakhi> I could imagine... It took me 2 weeks to actually figure out most of what I needed in Linux, my major problem is softare  atm. I need a good picture editor like photoshop - and i need to figure out what is happening to my software updates because I keep installing them but they dpo not appear in my programs sections... Im puzzled... Also would be great to know ytf  my spash screens are not working - and why is the Moodle plugin nowhere to be found in li
<annunakhi>  soft
<Daskreech> annunakhi: Not all your questions. How to get the perfect cheesecake using margarine instead of butter might have some problems being solved
<Daskreech> Though I'm sure I could find a room that would do it
<Daskreech> !info krecipe
<ubottu> Package krecipe does not exist in jaunty
<Daskreech> awww
<Daskreech> annunakhi: try Gimp
<annunakhi> HAHA ))) Well  - I will restrain from those then... Em.. WHat rounds does a m4 rifle take again ? .. Wait.. thats a wrong question too aint it )))
<annunakhi> Gimp - is soft ?  Mkay ... Gona try... ANy idea why soft I insrall aint showing up - is this an extention issue or something ?
<Daskreech> What software did you install?
<zuz_> Daskreech: do you have any games to recommend?  something to pass the time...
<Daskreech> zuz_: 0_0
<annunakhi> 1 sec  primary im concearned bout 1) imagemagick / 2) Karbon / thats 2 to start with - rest of stuff - needs a plugin called Moode - cait find it anywhere
<Daskreech> annunakhi: You want krita not karbon.
<annunakhi> ZUZ_ - A good game to play here is WARZONE 2100 - Get to lvl 3 - then its gettign Real fun )
<Daskreech> Karbon is a vector graphics app not a photo/bitmap manipulator like Photoshop
<Daskreech> annunakhi: But Krita is in a state of flux now. Gimp is a good choice
<annunakhi> Lrita. Ok. Right., ok. THis is helping. Im stuck iin a midle f desert with slow internet and noone who knows a damn about linux. im glad I got u here to help ) lol. So well. SUp wit  Krita ?
<Daskreech> annunakhi: It's still in transistion between KDE3 and KDE4 so It's interesting but not quite ... nice
<zuz_> gimp is near photoshop
<zuz_> pretty good picture editing program
<Daskreech> If you really want to get some work done then Gimp is where you want to be right now
<Daskreech> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4297 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<Daskreech> zuz_: What games do you like? Will solitare suffice?
<annunakhi> Gimpok.my software applicaton - doesnt see anything about Gimp..... IS that a full name - its easier for me to install shit with a prompt... Kinda used to it already - prompt dotnt really fuck up and do mistakes. Lol
<zuz_> Daskreech, solitaire is too basic, wanted some kind of action, preferably online, Ive been trying to install planeshift but i dont even think this laptop supports it due to a low grade graphics card
<Daskreech> zuz_: Battlezone is good
<zuz_> free?
<Daskreech> FPS are there
<zuz_> yeah i play Counter strike very often
<Daskreech> zuz_: In fact let me blow your head open a little http://happypenguin.org
<Daskreech> Nexuiz tremulos warzone as annunakhi points out
<zuz_> cool lots of choices
<annunakhi> Alrightyt - Ubbot - Dask - TY. Gimp loading.
<indystorm> ok! So I have just installed kubuntu! now what? :)
<Daskreech> annunakhi: :-D
<Daskreech> indystorm: Parttttyyyyy!!!!
<annunakhi> Now... ANy ideas about dag on Moode thing ? THats something to do with splashes acting stupid and not really loading.... U kow lots opf stuff do that... I take it... Its because my dumb ass decided to get  THIS distribution and in THOIS particular time of transition )) HA )
<Daskreech> then start getting other stuff installed
<BlueFaceMonster> Can anyone remind me what the default KDE package manager is in 4.2? I've 'accidently' removed it, reinstalledc 'kpackage' and it turns out that's not what I was after!
<annunakhi> Im sticking to it tho. I a programer I can figure this out
<Daskreech> annunakhi: What's moode?
<annunakhi> Supposed to be an Engine for a kind of Splashes for load-up
<Daskreech> Hmm I don't know it then
<annunakhi> Moodin
<annunakhi> My bad
<Daskreech> !info moodin
<ubottu> Package moodin does not exist in jaunty
<Daskreech> annunakhi: Ah Umm Well looks like that doesn't work with KDE4 anymore
<Daskreech> Gimmie a moment let me try and find out
<zuz_> Indystorm: play around kubuntu, find your way around the programs, im sure you will want to install firefox and the extra addons, java, flash etc
<annunakhi> I take it it is same problem with the rest of stuff I am installing..... Hm.............
<annunakhi> Its odd  cuz its same problem im getting with KDE-feel or.. KDE-look .... whichever . org... And it IS supposed to be KDE...\
<Daskreech> annunakhi: Ok yes it's KDE3 which was rewritten :)
<annunakhi> Well. kk. Dusk. Im loading you in my "good list"... lol GOt to tyake a nap - i have to go on guard here in 3.wel.. be there... in 3...well no.. now in 2 hours and 40 mins... Ha. But I justcouldnt stand a thought of not trying out what this function oes.. Cuz it has been bugging me for a while now...
<annunakhi> Great )) Now how do I get that junk to WORK ))) Lol )) IS there a pluging ))
<annunakhi> Its a joke
<annunakhi> Im making fun of opensource )
<annunakhi> ))))))))))))
<Daskreech> :-)
<annunakhi> I love it tho i aint gona lie )
<Daskreech> there is acutally
<Daskreech> so laugh all you want :)
<annunakhi> oh wow
<Daskreech> Hope to see you around
<annunakhi> THis is BEYOND humor now
<annunakhi> its
<annunakhi> SARCASM
<annunakhi> =))
<annunakhi> Oh you will - I need someone who can help me get this thing together :-P ... ) hagn
<annunakhi> .. lets see... hm...
<annunakhi>  quit ?
<Daskreech> Good move :)
<Guest63486> hows everyone doing tonight
<zuz_> getting full of frosted flakes
<Guest63486> who could argue with that
<zuz_> with MILK!   @ #kubuntu-offtopic
<Guest63486> hey, hey... even better!
<Guest63486> anyone else enjoying the new kubuntu? i think it looks alot better then the outgoing one
<zuz_> KDE 4.3?
<Guest63486> yeah
<zuz_> i think i feel a little performance improvement, but again, it can just be my head since i read it before i installed it
<zuz_> i like it
<zuz_> I wanted to know if there is a noticeable performance difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<hackerx> feels like it
<zuz_> what feels like it?
<zuz_> which one has better performance?
<Guest63486> i think kubuntu
<hackerx> seems kubuntu is a bit faster
<zuz_> have you tried both?
<hackerx> ya
<Guest63486> ubuntu seems to be more of memory hog
<zuz_> i hate that
<hackerx> agree
<zuz_> I wanted to test BackTrack but im not linux ready for it yet  :)
<Jonty> is there an alternative to the network-manager plasma applet that doesn't freeze plasma every time I lose a connection?
<zuz_> but I saved a partition for it once i get to know linux better
<zuz_> only thing i envy about ubuntu is their channel  :)
<zuz_> its non-stop
<Guest63486> haha
<Guest63486> this could be
<Guest63486> we just need to get some talkative people in here
<zuz_> Daskreech is one of the few that regularly helps people here
<Daskreech> And I'm going home :)
<Guest63486> im new here myself
<Daskreech> Welcome to Kubuntu
<Guest63486> been a windows perso for years made the switch few weeks back
<zuz_> what do you mean going home?
<Guest63486> not missing xp
<Daskreech> I mean I'm going home
<Daskreech> :-)
<Guest63486> you at work?
<zuz_> where are you at now?
<Daskreech> sson see you all
<zuz_> later bud
<Guest63486> audios daskreech
<Guest63486> anyone watch cris parillo?
<Guest63486> or however you spell his last name
<Guest63486> chris*
<zuz_> but i also got into kubuntu about 5 weeks ago
<ravimaddula> can any one help me how to configure my blooth as a wireless acesspoint  for mobile users
<Guest63486> nice.. what did you switch from?
<zuz_> brb
<zuz_> actually i gtg to the woman, hope to see you again here
<Guest18743> see you later zuz
<zuz_> I got 4 computers in this room, this laptop was given to me cuz of a bad HD, which never failed again lol
<zuz_> and i was playing with kubuntu live cd
<zuz_> but i got a beautiful woman calling me hehe later all
<ravimaddula> hi plse respond me
<ravimaddula> how to configure my bluetooth as an acessspoint for mobile cell phones
<ravimaddula> any body
<ravimaddula> to share internet connection
<zuz_> ravimaddula: if you dont have a response here, try #ubuntu  sometimes people here are idle but they are very active, just remember to let them know you got Kubuntu
<administrator__h> hi
<DaskreeCH> zuz_: hi
<matt__> yo
<jslusher> I'm new to kde on ubuntu. I just created a user and I'm trying to Click on System > Administration > Network. It starts and then dies. I'm guessing it's a permissions thing, but I don't know how to fix it.
<Voltaire> Hey guys I got a dolphin question
<Voltaire> oh wait maybe I don't
<Voltaire> ok I do
<Jason1986> hows it going in this room tonight?
<Voltaire> seems dead
<Jason1986> dead huh.. thats pretty sad
<Voltaire> yeah
<Jason1986> could be worse
<Voltaire> could be dead dead completely daed
<Jason1986> i rest my case
<Voltaire> possibly another person maybe?
<Jason1986> anything is possible
<Voltaire> ahh yes but doubtful
<Jason1986> ill have to side with you on that
<Voltaire> ah well
<Jason1986> so voltaire what are you up to?
<Voltaire> ohhh, not to much, trying to doliphin to mount a sftp shared folder
<Jason1986> now that sounds promiseing
<Voltaire> There is probably a really easy way to do it but I can't seem to figure it out
<Jason1986> your guess is as good as mine, ive only been in kubuntu for a week or so
<Voltaire> haha, yeah honestly I'm just using ubuntu, but doliphin is kde soo
<Jason1986> well that works too
<Voltaire> but long story short using a vnc connection from my mactop to share screen on my white box fileserver to transfer files from a imac thats been gutted, had serval firewire drives changed together and hooked up the the tv. and
<Voltaire> so what are you to jason
<Jason1986> watching king of the hill
<Voltaire> ahh got it, and I feel stupid
<Voltaire> all right, well I'm going to try transfer a bunch of movies. Night Jason
<Jason1986> night bud
<kangle> cd /home
<kangle> ls
<kangle> hi
<kangle> ??
<StupidWeasel_> Hello kangle .
<kangle> hi, i am login first.
<kangle> and what is this?
<leaf-sheep> kangle: Explain more than *just* that.
<kangle> - -!
<Guest68806> anyone know why any of my messengers wont connect to yahoo?
<jado> does someone know a linux software to play piano (with the computer keyboard)?
<EagleScreen> a virtual piano?
<jado> EagleScreen: yes
<DaskreeCH> I would guess there is some look for synth stuff
<jado> I'm trying to install the source from there: http://vmpk.sourceforge.net/#Download but when i write 'cmake' i get the help of cmake i am asked a path or something
<DaskreeCH> jado: What's vmpk ?
<DaskreeCH> !info vmpk
<ubottu> Package vmpk does not exist in jaunty
<jado> DaskreeCH: http://vmpk.sourceforge.net/ look at the top of this page
<usnet> По русски кто нить грит?
<maco> usnet: #ubuntu-ru
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<usnet> ))
<DaskreeCH> usnet: привет :-)
<maco> O_O THAT is how they latin-ify "please"?
<usnet> DaskreeCH дарова
<usnet> ))
<maco> that doesnt look like how i pronounce it...i expected more like pozhausta
<DaskreeCH> jado: If you are in the  directorytry cmake .
<jado> DaskreeCH: yes thanks :)
 * DaskreeCH waves at maco
<maco> DaskreeCH: bi pycckNN?
<maco> oh god i need to fgure out how to type in cyrillic in kde
<maco> i was able to do it in gnome....
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<DaskreeCH> Well I'm off to bed
<DaskreeCH> night all
<dignan> Hi, how do I change the theme in Gnome on ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<DaskreeCH> dignan: I would guess from the Appearance dialog but #ubuntu would know more
<DaskreeCH> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dignan> huh?
<dignan> #ubuntu told me to ask here
<dignan> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<dignan> yea i just upgraded from dapper
<dignan> hello any1 here/
<DaskreeCH> dignan: You cannot upgrade from dapper to gutsy
<dignan> I don't know why you'd think that
<dignan> i just did it
<DaskreeCH> And Ubuntu would have no reason to ask you to come here for a Gnome question
<dignan> this is the channel for the gnome version, duh
<DaskreeCH> dignan: Oh wait no sorry I thought you said hardy :-) Whoops
<dignan> that's why i came here
<dignan> oh heh
<DaskreeCH> dignan: It is not read the topic
<dignan> ohhhh
<dignan> so I should ask in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dignan> i get it i'm not on topic, sorry
<DaskreeCH> NO You should ask in #ubuntu
<dignan> they told me to ask here
<dignan> this is the channel for the gnome version
<jado> i'm currently trying vmpk (virtual midi piano keyboard) and it seems that i have a midi problem since i have no sound
<DaskreeCH> dignan: again whoever told you that is wrong and reading the topic in both channels should clear that up
<DaskreeCH> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dignan> so whats the k stand for
<dignan> in kubuntu
<DaskreeCH> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DaskreeCH> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dignan> ohhh
<dignan> i'm not using gnome
<dignan> i got kde
<dignan> my mistake, sorry
<DaskreeCH> Then stop asking for Gnome specific help :)
<dignan> i thought it was gnome
<DaskreeCH> Nope KDE
<dignan> so that means i can run any windows app, right?
<DaskreeCH> dignan: alt+F2 -> systemsettings
<DaskreeCH> dignan: No it doesn't it means you have KDE
<dignan> I thought kde could run windows app
<dignan> that's why its so popular
<dignan> ohhh
<DaskreeCH> That would be wine
<DaskreeCH> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DaskreeCH> and it doesn't care if you have Gnome or KDE or anything other than X
<dignan> sorry, i'm not native english
<dignan> thank you for your help
<jado> DaskreeCH: on your page i'm trying for fluidsynth but there is no linux-lowlatency package
<DaskreeCH> dignan: That's fine. Would you like a channel for your native language?
<dignan> just one more question: how can I get rid of the spyware?
<dignan> yes
<dignan> do you have a channel for hindi?
<DaskreeCH> dignan: I'm not sure what spyware you mean
<DaskreeCH> !hindi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi
<DaskreeCH> grr
<DaskreeCH> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<FloodBotK2> DaskreeCH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dignan> this computer is full of spyware
<dignan> ever sinec I install kubuntu
<DaskreeCH> dignan: In Linux?
<dignan> yes
<DaskreeCH> what kind of spyware?
<dignan> like want a hot date, etc etc
<dignan> whenever i use the internet browser
<DaskreeCH> 0_0
<DaskreeCH> Those are ads I think
<dignan> also, when i click search
<dignan> on my computer
<DaskreeCH> ok what comes up?
<dignan> i try to find a file and it searches the net and a page with links to sites comes up
<dignan> all useless
<DaskreeCH> Wow I've not heard of that before
<DaskreeCH> dignan: type /join #ubuntu-in
<DaskreeCH> That should get you to the indian help channel
<dignan> join #ubuntu-in
<DaskreeCH> the / is important
<DaskreeCH> dignan: Or click on the word #ubuntu-in
<dignan> विवाद ई-कैसे कर सकते मॅँ दूर करने के पर spyware लिनिक्स?
<dignan> i have no mouse how to click
<dignan> helpo
<dignan> brb need to use the bathroom
<DaskreeCH> dignan: Ok type /join #ubuntu-in
<DaskreeCH> the /join must have the /
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. I need to setup some kind of SVN / CVS server on my Kubuntu. Any recommendations to a good one to use including (if possible) a GUI client to setup the CVS?
<DaskreeCH> [-Haza-]: CVS? Really?
<[-Haza-]> DaskreeCH: Im pretty sure. Just need to get started with it. Learn a little. Probably make my life a little easier. Im open to advice and suggestions :)
<DaskreeCH> To make your life easier you don't use CVS :)
<DaskreeCH> SVN at a bare minimum
<DaskreeCH> GIt if you are working with a team
<DaskreeCH>  Hg if you aren't
<[-Haza-]> DaskreeCH: Okay, Ive done sudo apt-get install subversion
 * tsimpson points to bzr
<[-Haza-]> Can i doenload a GUI tool to help me configure subversion?
<Zxcvb> what is the kde app to use for dialup bbs access?
<DaskreeCH> !info kppp
<ubottu> kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 673 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<DaskreeCH> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<tsimpson> [-Haza-]: there probably isn't a GUI, as it's an "advanced" thing to do, and so there isn't much demand for one
<Zxcvb> ubottu: I thought that was for internet (ppp) not a bbs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaskreeCH> !info kdesvn
<ubottu> kdesvn (source: kdesvn): Subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2044 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: I see. Okay. I'll do a little more research. Thanks for the help! :D
<DaskreeCH> That's a client though
<Zxcvb> does it support telnet over dialup (for old doors style BBSes)?
<DaskreeCH> [-Haza-]: Setting up a SVN server is pretty well documented
<[-Haza-]> DaskreeCH: Yeah i have that installed too
<tsimpson> [-Haza-]: ta-da: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/version-control-system.html
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson, DaskreeCH: Thanks guys :)
<Nampat> hi
<annunakhi> Hello my peoples
<Zxcvb> any idea what you would use for a dialup bbs (kppp is for dialup internet, I am looking for something like minicom)
<annunakhi> I need help with something - who can tell me what I need to downloadinstead of Moodin - cuz it is no longer a part of KDE4....
<llutz> Zxcvb:  why not minicom?
<Zxcvb> llutz: it works, but I was hoping for something better
<annunakhi> Does anyone know the answear for that one ?
<annunakhi> Moodin was used to run the splashes...
<annunakhi> Most splashes on KDE-look . org are using "Moodin"... - it is no longer available in KDE4 ... There is an extention to replace it - i do not know what it is - can anyone help ?
<Guest28568> hi
<Guest28568> can I ask for support with kde 4.3 here?
<annunakhi> You are supposed to be able to do that....
<annunakhi> I think everyone is alseep...
<Guest28568> I just upgraded to 4.3... I backup up and removed my .kde directory so I started fresh.
<Guest28568> everything is installed and appears to be working albeit VERY slowly
<Guest28568> it takes like 1minute to launch dolphin
<Guest28568> however I don't get any errors
<Zxcvb> do you have a toshiba system?
<Guest28568> nope
<annunakhi> run CPU usage monitor
<Guest28568> it's a desktop envionrment
<Zxcvb> and is it slow to boot up or restore from hibernation?
<Guest28568> dual monitor
<Guest28568> ok, lemme check the cpu
<Guest28568> ok, idle spu looks normal
<Zxcvb> I had a similar problem, and fixed it by adding nohz=off, running grub-update, and rebooting
<Guest28568> is that a kernel parameter?
<annunakhi> ALso check if your Appearance is running crazy features, Try enabling moist of it see if it helps
<Zxcvb> Guest28568: yes
<Guest28568> ah, when starting dolphin from command line it does complain about nepomuk
<Zxcvb> Guest28568: what happened was it would take 10 minutes to restore the hibernation image, but would go much faster if I held down a key
<annunakhi> zxcvb - you don't know anything about the Moodin extention and what it is replaced with do you ?
<Guest28568> wow, konqueror started in 52 seconds
<Zxcvb> annunakhi: nope
<jleeblanch_> question....  Anyone know where i would locate the file (or driver) on my laptop that Kubuntu uses to run my wireless card?
<Guest28568> ;-)
<Zxcvb> annunakhi: just that toshibas (like this NB205 netbook) are a pain
<jleeblanch_> I'm trying to do a little minor research...
<llutz> jleeblanch_:  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<jleeblanch_> but i dunno exactly what i'm looking for
<Guest28568> I'm not on a laptop so the problem Zxcvb had does not apply to me
<Zxcvb> the problem would be slow disk access all around
<jleeblanch_> ???
<annunakhi> Zxcvb - do you run splashes just fine in your KDE4 ?
<Zxcvb> not sure what you mean
<jleeblanch_> thank you!!
<llutz> jleeblanch_:  "lspci -vv" tells you which one is used if it it a built-in adapter
<jleeblanch_> no, it's not a built in adapter. It's a Belkin G+ MIMO Notebook Card
<llutz> jleeblanch_:  very likely that it will be listed too, try it
<Guest28568> OK. non-kde apps launch very fast. My problem is only with kde applications. Disabling desktop effects does not help.
<annunakhi> in your Appearance - SPLASHES
<jleeblanch_> I use it in 3 different laptops that run 3 different versions of Linux
<annunakhi> the ones you get elsewhere - require ( most of them ) Extention - MOODIN. - and they ARE a part of KDE-look.org - HOWEVER - in new KDE-4 - that EXT is replaced with something. I need to know what with
<J-_> Is there a microblogging program that is QT that works good?
<kresnaravi> haloo
<kresnaravi> i love kubuntu:)
<Guest28568> what is the kded4 process
<annunakhi> zxcvb - Inside your appearance - splashes  -the ones you get elsewhere - require ( most of them ) Extention - MOODIN. - and they ARE a part of KDE-look.org - HOWEVER - in new KDE-4 - that EXT is replaced with something. I need to know what with
<Guest28568> it's seems to be running away!
<Guest28568> 60%cpu usage
<annunakhi> WOw...AHaha
<Zxcvb> annunakhi: not using any of that stuff, I think
<jleeblanch_> did what you said but idk, maybe i'm not doing it right i guess. Still somewhat new at this...learning a lot fast
<jleeblanch_> tho
<annunakhi> ANYONE ???
<Guest28568> is akonadi different to nepomuk?
<J-_> I guess not. :(
<Zxcvb> any idea if 12fps is normal for extreme tux racer on an i945 card?
<annunakhi> ^peter^: [-Haza-]
<theadmin> Wha? Don't flood the room
<whobody> has the problem with the network manager or whatever been resolved?
<whobody> on mobile broadband
<Guest28568> what is the difference between the staging and backports repositories?
<Guest28568> which one should I use?
<theadmin> backports are if you have an old version. Normally you don't need them
<Guest28568> I am installing kde4.3
<Guest28568> it says I need backports
<shadeslayer> Guest28568: staging repos are not the final builds
<Guest28568> but I found another install method that mentions staging
<theadmin> Currently running: Steam, Pidgin, Firefox, Dolphin, Amarok. Everything - slow. Why?
<Guest28568> theadmin same... all my kde apps are slow
<Guest28568> did you use staging?
<shadeslayer> Guest28568: see the topic and the staging repos are not needed
<whobody> plz
<Guest28568> will using staging and backports have an adverse affect on my installation? could this be why it's all SLOW!?
<whobody> :'(
<theadmin> whobody, if someone knows, then forums...
<Guest28568> whobody, what kind of mobile broadband?
<Guest28568> do you mean wifi or a datacard?
<whobody> Three Ireland, Huawei E220
<whobody> dadacard i think
<whobody> modem
<Guest28568> that's a datacard and you should use a normal dialup software for it
<usnet> Whether hello there is on ubuntu a program as Navicat? It is necessary connecting to a database... And there is nothing.
<whobody> it worked in GNOME...
<Guest28568> it's just an old fashioned dialup modem interface
<Guest28568> use kppp
<whobody> it woked in GNOME network manager
<Guest28568> whobody, that's probably because you used to right software under gnone
<Guest28568> gnone has dialup software in it
<whobody> no, it worked out5 of the box
<whobody> oh
<Guest28568> if you install kppp it will also work
<whobody> what GPPP?
<Guest28568> launch kppp
<whobody> cool
<Guest28568> connect
<Guest28568> ... blah blah blah
<whobody> i'll try it, thx
<FloodBotK1> Guest28568: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darcy> can anyone help me with my dragon player?
<Guest28568> ok, is there some clever way of doing a kde re-install?
<Guest28568> kde 4.3
<whobody> where can i find a deb of KPPP?
<llutz> whobody:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kppp
<whobody> i don't have an internat connection
<whobody> on kubuntu
<whobody> that's why i'm getting it???
<kaddi> whobody do you still have the gnome desktop installed on your system? If so, and if you could connect to the internet with the networkmanager, try starting "nm-applet" that is the networkmanager you use on default in gnome
<whobody> yes, i'm switching from fedora11 to kubuntu
<kaddi> ah, so you did a complete reinstall and it might be a ubuntu and not a kde problem?
<whobody> i'm wanting kppp
<whobody> no, i haven't installed it yet
<kaddi> what are you running right now if you have not installed kubuntu?
<whobody> fedora 11
<kaddi> with kde and gnome installed?
<whobody> i just need a deb package of kppp
<whobody> no, just gnome
<kaddi> and you have no internet on that machine?
<whobody> no
<whobody> one sec
<whobody> i'm trying to install kubuntu on the system i' currwently working on
<whobody> and, i need a deb of kppp
<whobody> that's all
<OxDeadC0de> whobody try: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kppp
<whobody> thx, will try
<shadeslayer> whobody: youre asking for help with a fedora system?
<whobody> no!
<whobody> I'm going to install kubuntu over fedora
<whobody> yay!
<whobody> finaly
<OxDeadC0de> yw ;)
<shadeslayer> ok
<chaos_> d
<yesitisjustme> i got a usb to ide adapter but dvdrom only gets detected when a OS is present.
<yesitisjustme> Is it possible for usb to ide dvdrom to be detected without a OS like a regular dvdrom?
<anand_> hi
<anand_> hi
<rockers> hiiiii
<Smurphy> *duck*
<rockers> hurrr
<rockers> hat hat
<rockers> hurrrrrrrrr
<frost_> Hello. Could someone please assist me in getting java to work in konqueror ? tried some guides, but im still no closer getting java to work.
<jimmykarily_> frost I think you should install sun-jre package
<Guest44759> Well, I tried a fresh install of kubuntu and then added the kde 4.3 repository and upgraded but I still have the exact same problem. Kde applications take FOREVER to launch when running under kde4.3
<Guest44759> however I can run kde applications under a failsafe xwindow environment and they launch fairly quickly
<Guest44759> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
<Guest44759> non kde4.3/qt applications run fine
<Guest44759> are there some kind of background processes running?
<Guest44759> kded4 seems to have high cpu usage occasionally
<Guest44759> hmm, running dolphin from terminal as regular use is damn slow
<Guest44759> but running dolphin from terminal as root is super fast
<Guest44759> could there be some privilege problem
<sachael> does anyone know a good kde app for managing wireless connection?
 * haggisbasheruk always uses wicd as network manager sux sachael ;)
<Mamarok> sachael: +1, use wicd instead, should work fine
<Guest44759> right. I have identified my kde 4.3 problem. Hurray!... but I don't know how to fix it
<Guest44759> it's to do with my sounds
<Guest44759> the sound server is causing huge delays in program launch and whenever a sound should occur the system freezes for about 15 seconds
<Guest44759> I can only select the gstreamer backend although I have alsa configured on my system
<Guest44759> any ideas?
<Guest44759> or alternatives?
<haggisbasheruk> who borked the Kubuntu Netbook Edition ,Plasma Desktop crashes  on startup , kernel sux , i have no touchscreen on my tablet
<haggisbasheruk> this is from yesterdays iso image
<Guest44759> I didn't know it was officially released/stable yet
<haggisbasheruk> New installer is nice but sloooowwww as hell
<haggisbasheruk> Guest44759, its alpha4
<Guest44759> if it's alpha then why are you complaining about it not working?
<haggisbasheruk> i am not complaining , i am explaining what is happening , i understand i can launch programs from alt+F2
<Guest44759> ok, I think I have some kind of version problems
<Guest44759> is the package phonon from the old kde?
<Guest44759> if I try to install phonon it wants to remove pretty much all of kde
<haggisbasheruk> back later
<Marsu1> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mni> hi all
<mni> how can i install my application on kubuntu using console?
<mni> any assistance
<mni> i just need the sudo-------
<Pici> mni: What application?
<mni> pici:i have update my kubuntu but yet i have not observed any difference with b4 the update
<mni> any help?
<Pici> mni: I'm still not sure what you're asking.
<mni> ok, what is the code  e.g " sudo apt-get install" for installation in kubuntu?
<llutz> mni:  installation of what?
<mni> installation of Qt
<mni> and any media player that play ogv format
<llutz> mni:  use apt-cache search   to search for apps, apt-get to install. read man-pages
<Marsu1> Hello, my KDE doesn´t start anymore. I can log in but the start screen stops at the globe and after a while the following message is displayed:  The following installation problem wasa detected while trying to start KDE: No write access to /home/denis/.ICEauthority. KDE is unable to start
<llutz> Marsu1:  log in at console, "sudo rm ~denis/.ICEauthority"
<Sevis> Greets, does anyone have any experience running World of Warcraft under wine in Kubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> Sevis: You'd probably find better support if you asked in #winehq
<Sevis> Pici: Same server?
<Pici> Sevis: Yessir
<Sevis> Pici: Thanks!
<mni> pici:pls which video player does play videos with OGV format?
<mni> i have dragon player and xine all cant open the format
<Pici> mni: I prefer VLC personally.
<BSG75> hi, is there a way I can turn off the touchpad on my laptop like I can in gnome?
<mni> Pici:pls help me with the sudo code on how to download it
<BSG75> one of the few things stopping me from using kde on a regular basis :)
<Pici> mni: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mni> pici:it gives me this message:
<mni> vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<mni> E: Broken packages
<mni> ok i have fix the prblm
<apparle> hi
<williwacker> Hallo
<williwacker> Ist dies der richtige Ort um mal zu fragen warum man seit Kubuntu 9.04 keine WLAN Verbindung mehr herstellen kann mit Knetwork?
<Mamarok> !de | williwacker
<ubottu> williwacker: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<williwacker> Thanks.
<theadmin> williwacker, WLAN ist noch da.
<Mamarok> theadmin: English, please!
<theadmin> Mamarok, i'm trying to help this dude :D allright, i'll just go join #ubuntu-de too
<Mamarok> theadmin: then go to #kubuntu-de
<Mamarok> theadmin: that's where the German support should go :)
<Mamarok> and I already answered there
<combo> heelp! can someone tell me how to fix it: "error: 'make' command failed with status code 2" ;/;/
<Guest80840> why does trying to remove soprano result it the system wanting to remove my entire kde installation?
<Guest80840> it's insance
<Guest80840> insange
<Guest80840> and the kubuntu developers are insane including soprano with the sesame backend in kde 4.3
<Guest80840> it makes the desktop ridiculously slow
<Guest80840> I've just been discussing it with the kde guys
<Guest80840> your kubuntu team really messed up
<Guest80840> anyone with a considerable number of files will have an unusable desktop for a couple of days whilst sesame indexes their files
<Guest80840> and after that it will be really slow
<Mamarok> Guest80840: disable it then, and stay polite, please
<Guest80840> kind like Vista of ubuntu
<Guest80840> lol
<Mamarok> Guest80840: see the topic and the IRC guidelines for *Ubuntu channels, please
<frost_> Anyone with any experience with Java and konqueror please?
<Mamarok> frost_: just ask your question
 * Smurphy always disables the indexing ... As it slows down everything. On Linux, Mac and Windows too :)
<frost_> Mamarok: I have a really hard time specifying my question. I have used 6 different guides, and im still no closer. So to be honest. I need someone to ask me questions.
<Mamarok> frost_: well, start by stating your KDE version, maybe?
<frost_> 4.3
<frost_> 9.04
<Mamarok> ok, and what doesn't work?
<Guest80840> trouble is that you can't stop it under kubuntu's new kde 4.3
<Guest80840> it isn't strigi doing the indexing
<frost_> I can't get java to run in konqueror
<Smurphy> Guest80840: I did - I made sure it's not installed. Works nice.
<Mamarok> Guest80840: yes you can, system settings -> advanced tab
<Guest80840> it is another application called soprana
<Guest80840> with the sesame backend
<Smurphy> Guest80840: uninstall sesame - and remove soprana ... :}
<Guest80840> Mamarok... you can't because once it's running kded4 process is totaly unresponsive so you can stop the service running
<Mamarok> Guest80840: the default here *is* Sesame, you just need to install the java symlink correctly
<Smurphy> Guest80840: Heard from: kill ?
<Guest80840> and the kubuntu devs made soprano a dependancy of the entire kde 4.3 installation
<Mamarok> frost_: what java do you have installed?
<Guest80840> so how do I solve this one?
<frost_> Mamarok: I have tried both suns and open
<Mamarok> Guest80840: please stop that rambling, it is simply *not* true!
<frost_> Mamarok: I have made link acording to the guide
<Mamarok> frost_: use the sun one, it is open in case you didn't know :)
<Guest80840> Mamarok, how do I disable it then?
<frost_> Mamarok: I know. just shortened the names heh
<Mamarok> frost_: your system might just not use the correct java I think
<frost_> Mamarok: the thought occured to me to, but when i checked default, it looked right
<frost_> was using the 1.6 sun
<gastly> does anyone know how I can integrate firefox better with kde? I'm on Kde 4.3 and when I select 'Open Containing Folder' in the firefox downloads it just gives me a dialog to choose an application...
<Mamarok> Guest80840: as I said: system settings -Advanced tab -> Desktop search
<Guest80840> Mamarok... and?
<Mamarok> frost_: if you have more than one java isntalled, the system might use the wrong one
<Mamarok> installed* even
<Smurphy> frost_: What do you ant to do with java, and how do you use it ?
<frost_> So i need to uninstall them all and install from scratch ?
<Mamarok> Guest80840: stop strigi, remove soprano and install sesame
<Mamarok> as easy as that,
<frost_> Smurphy: I want to use it on my netbank, and watch some streams from a page i use.
<Smurphy> frost_: Remove them all - and use synaptic to install the correct version. There is one for KUbuntu
<Mamarok> remove as in apt-get remove
<Guest80840> Mamarok,... ok you don't understand... sesame IS the problem
<frost_> any quick way to uninstall all jave and extras?
<frost_> java*
<Guest80840> and Strigi IS disabled and not running
<Mamarok> frost_: not necessary to remove all of them, just remove everything not sun-jre
<Smurphy> frost_: Dunno. How did you install java ?
<Guest80840> and Sesame is a backend to Soprano
<Mamarok> !java | frost_
<ubottu> frost_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Mamarok> Guest80840: didn't ou want to stop it?
<Mamarok> well, it is stopped now, isn't it?
<frost_> Smurphy: Mamarok I have installed it from source, from pack manager, and aptitude
<Guest80840> I want to stop sesame/soprano
<Guest80840> there is no way to stop it
<Smurphy> frost: to install - try out a: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<Mamarok> Guest80840: and if you want a newer version you will either have to isntall it yourself or wait for karmic
<Guest80840> and I can't un-install it without un-installing entire kde
<Mamarok> the current sesame was not available when Jaunty was released
<Smurphy> frost_: Hmm. Not good. Seems you got a mess on you system now :D
<Guest80840> Mamarok, you really don't understand the problem
<Guest80840> or don't want to understand the problem
<Guest80840> sesame is notoriously SLOW
<Guest80840> and it can't be removed from jaunty's kde 4.3
<Smurphy> Guest80840: This - we understood so far...
<frost_> Smurphy: thats what you get for trying to learn on your own
<Guest80840> forget strigi
<Guest80840> and everything else
<Smurphy> frost_: I know. I had that phase back in '93 :)
<Mamarok> Guest80840: yes, I understand it quite well, there are enough instructions around, just google for it
<Smurphy> Guest80840: All indexing engines are slow... Just be happy that you don't have an antivirus on top of it :D
<Mamarok> because to help you further we would all have toi google too, anyway
<Mamarok> to*
<frost_> Smurphy: I went over to linux in january. Not had windows since that. SO i am rather happy about my progress, though i still have tons to learn
 * Mamarok is off for food
<Smurphy> Mamarok: ;)
<Smurphy> frost_: Depends on what you want to do with it. If you just want a simple system to work with - use Mac OS-X (My mother and Wife use it - as I was fed up to always keeo their systems secure).
<Guest80840> Well thanks. If the only option to running kde 4.3 on kubuntu is having sesame shoved down my throat then I will go elsewhere.... GOD DAY!!!!!
<frost_> Smurphy: Im not retarded. Im just slow
<Mamarok> Smurphy: that is *not* the kind of support answer to give, suggestion OS X is a no go
<frost_> Ill never switch back from linux
<frost_> I love this os
<Smurphy> frost_: Never said that.
<frost_> Smurphy: I said that :)
<frost_> Smurphy: and btw. java naow works ;)
<frost_> now*
<frost_> <-- rockstar
<Smurphy> Mamarok: I help the way it is required. However I also propose alternatives - and sometimes, people use alternatives. This is a general support chat aimed at Kubuntu, I know.
<Smurphy> frost_: Cool :)
<frost_> Smurphy: thanks for your help, and maybe this was a indicator on how easy it is sometimes to help someone who have tried allot, but failed because of wrong aproach ;)
 * Smurphy had it's Conversion Wars back in 95 - when everyone was still smiling at Linux ...
<Smurphy> frost_: It usually is. As a general hint - always try to find a package for your distro first, and only if you don' t find anything else, go for the source = e.g. external install method.
<frost_> Smurphy: Do you know why i might get an error running ./configure ?
<Smurphy> frost_: The reason is simple. The distro-packages also setup the software inside the the OS, while the source/external install don't ...
<frost_> Smurphy: Like i dont have that tool. thats the feeling i got
<Smurphy> frost_: what error you get ?
<frost_> 2 sec
<frost_> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<frost_> lol sry
<Smurphy> :)
<frost_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<frost_> let me check if thats the right error
<Smurphy> but the file exists ?
<Smurphy> configure ?
<Smurphy> make a: ls -l configure
<frost_> was trying to build wine from source. and it didnt wanna run ./configure
<Smurphy> and show the output please... I have an idea ;)
<Smurphy> frost_: Again - install wine through the package-repository ..
<frost_> I did
<frost_> Smurphy: But i need to build it from source
<frost_> with some patches
<Smurphy> *lol* Ok - "you" _need"  to build it :)
<frost_> ya
<Smurphy> could you issue a: ls -l configure
<frost_> 2 sec. ill find my error
<frost_> http://pastebin.ca/1527981
<frost_> Smurphy:
<frost_> Smurphy: Thats my problem
<Smurphy> he's looking for server/atom.c ... Let me guess = you have a atom-based system
<frost_> Smurphy: whats that ?
<Smurphy> cpu-type. He is trying to find that file - and it doesn't exist. IMHO - you don't have the entire source.
<frost_> Smurphy: So it might be a download gone bad ?
<Smurphy> don't know. Or the patching that added some stuff, and forgot some other ?
<frost_> Smurphy: The first command to run is configure. So i havent done anything else
<Smurphy> it could however also be that you didn't install the kernel header files...
<Smurphy> frost_: If you want to patch something, before you run configure, you patch the files...
<frost_> what header is needed and how do I ever know what kernel header is needed by what software? headers is one of the things i still dont understand about linux
<Smurphy> where did you download your wine from ? -> Linkplse/
<frost_> from winehq
<Smurphy> frost_: It just tells the software that you want to compile, what API exists to access kernel calls etc.
<Smurphy> you have the URL please ?
<frost_> Smurphy: Dang. I was hoping to look rather good here. Your 2 lines of text there does not help me understand anything.
<frost_> Smurphy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source Packages/1.1.27/wine-1.1.27.tar.bz2/download
<Smurphy> frost_: :) OK - Imagine you get into a Pub - and the people in there speak French only. On the Door of the Pub you'll have a Note saying: French language Only  :)
<Smurphy> Kind of same ;)
<frost_> indeed
<frost_> Smurphy: Or you want to stream a movie from your homepage, and the Os states. Linux
<frost_> My java didnt work. only bypasses the java test. didnt get into my netbank
<frost_> so now i got 2 probs again hah
<Smurphy> yep. It's just a descrription file for wine b.e., on how to directly address the Harddisks.
<Smurphy> *lol* I have other issues :)
<frost_> Smurphy: whats your problem ?
<Smurphy> I have only a 64Bit system to test :D and wine is ot compatible to that.
<Smurphy> frost_: BTW - have you seen this link yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildingWineFromSource
<frost_> ty
<Smurphy> This builds your version of wine, creates a deb-package of it, so you can easily uninstall it :)
<frost_> Smurphy: I have compiled wine No my PC at home with patches. its a amd 64
<Smurphy> it's for old versions though - but it should be possible to do it in a simliar way.
<frost_> on*
<Smurphy> Guess you only miss some header files, or even the kernel-source.s
<frost_> I wish i knew wich
<frost_> which*
<Smurphy> frost: ok - first issue a: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Smurphy> The you should be able to build the wine stuff ...
<Smurphy> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/06/3-ways-to-install-latest-wine-in-ubuntu.html :)
<frost_> Smurphy: Sweet. 420mb to install. that means i missed something haha
<Smurphy> yeah :)
<frost_> but java still aint working :\
<frost_> im one step closer though
<Smurphy> :)
<frost_> Id like to know how to remove all java. So i am sure there is no conflicts
<denis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Smurphy> frost_: issue a: sudo updatedb
<Smurphy> frost_: It will index all files on you filesystem. After that, issue a: locate java| grep bin, and you know which directories it's in.
<frost_> kk.
<Smurphy> frost_: after that, remove all version you find in synaptic/aptitude. That should clean your system. Then install java as I showed before, log out of the system and log back in after, so you browsers etc. read the environment variables before they start.
<Smurphy> that should ease it.
<frost_> ok. ill go offlin to reboot first. ill be back. thanks
<Smurphy> why reboot ?
<Smurphy> log out and log in -> from X/KDE :)P
<frost_> kk
<suit> is anyone here by any chance running kubuntu karmic w/ a wired eth0 connection or did at any point?
<Smurphy> suit: Nope.
<skyhunter> Hey, I got some wierd problems with my Kubuntu... 1. Every startup I get the error message: HDA INTEL isnt working anymore. now using pulseaudio. But the only thing that changes is that the Master Sound is muted and I can just unmute it... And when I check PulseAudio in MultiMedia it don't work. 2. After 5-10 mins my microphone just dont work anymore and sometimes the sound aswell. 3. After that happend I cannot start any programms which u
<skyhunter> ... Amarok dont start... even games dont start. I cannot close skype anymore and everything gets wierd o.o... But after a restart it works fine for 5-10mins. AND this all just happen when I'm speaking with somebody over skype. When I dont use it nothing happens....!!!
<vale4567> ciao
<vale4567> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mamarok> skyhunter: don't use pulseaudio
<skyhunter> tell me how to use something different xD
<Mamarok> skyhunter: you need to remove pulseaudio and make sure you are using the phonon-xine-backend
<skyhunter> how can i fully remove pulseaudio?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: and of course install the codes for xine which would be libxine1-ffmpeg
<Mamarok> skyhunter: you can't remove it totally, there will stil be one library around, but at least it will not bother you anymore
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<skyhunter> and how can i install phonon?
<skyhunter> same way?
<afief> is it possible to upgrade to kde 4.3 on kubuntu 9.04?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: phonon is already installed, the backend package name I just gave you above
<afief> skyhunter: usually phonon comes with kde
<shadeslayer> afief: see topic
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install phonon-xine-backend libxine1-ffmpeg
<afief> shadeslayer: oops, sorry
<shadeslayer> :)
<afief> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> afief: no probs
<skyhunter> it says coudnt find the package
<afief> shadeslayer: what will happen when I upgrade from jaunty to karmic if I install these packages?
<skyhunter> and i have kubuntu 9.04
<skyhunter> so i should have kde
<reya276> Does anyone have any idea why KDE 4.3 takes for ever to load the desktop?
<shadeslayer> afief: theyll get upgraded again
<afief> shadeslayer: so they won't get my system into a state where I need to fix stuff by hand?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: I cant use your command because it says coudnt find the package
<afief> skyhunter: which package?
<skyhunter> afief: phonon-xine-backend
<shadeslayer> afief: dont think so,also i would prefer a clean install in karmic with the new KMS package in place
<Mamarok> skyhunter: then it is phonon-xine-backend, sorry
<reya276> the desktop just freezes and can't do anything cut Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<reya276> *but
<Mamarok> reya276: try moving your ~/.kde/ to ~/.kde_backup/ and start KDE again
<llutz> it's phonon-backend-xine
<skyhunter> Mamarok: i typed sudo apt-get install phonon-xine-backend and it still says coudnt find the package phonon-xine-backend
<afief> shadeslayer: I'd prefer doing a clean install too, but I'll be busy with university stuff by then, so doing a clean install and configuring everything isn't really an option
<reya276> is there anything I can do from CLI or Gnome side to fix it?
<Mamarok> llutz: thank you, just typed it wrong twice
<reya276> Mamarok: can I just delete it?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: see llutz comment
<Mamarok> reya276: no, move it first, as there are your mails etc, if you use kdepim (kontact)
<reya276> Mamarok: no this is a fresh install of KDE 4.3 desktop
<skyhunter> Mamarok: ok both things are installed
<skyhunter> llutz: is there a command to say my sound card to use phonon-backend-xine? or it just autostart now?
<shadeslayer> afief: it should upgrade,but cant say
<shadeslayer> +for sure
<skyhunter> Mamarok: should i restart now?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: try erasing that file: ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE
<skyhunter> Mamarok: ok
<skyhunter> Mamarok: how can i restart kde?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: just restart the whole computer?
<Mamarok> no, log out of KDE and start it again
<skyhunter> ok
<Mamarok> reboot is only needed for a new kernel
<skyhunter> Mamarok: How can I check whether it worked?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: coudnt type anything, coudnt move windows, coudnt restart after restarting kde
<skyhunter> Mamarok: just pressed the "Reset" buttonm
<skyhunter> Mamarok: but i got now HDA Intel error :D
<skyhunter> Mamarok: Any way to check if it uses phonon now?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: PulseAudio is still listed in Multimedia o.o
<Mamarok> skyhunter: if you are using KDE 4.x it uses phonon by default, you can't use something else without big changings
<Mamarok> you need to make sure it doesn't use pulseaudio and it should use the xine backend
<skyhunter> how can i go sure with that?
<Mamarok> go to system settings -> Multimedia -> ther it will show you what is used, and there is an backend tab where you can see if it uses xine
<Mamarok> if you still have gstreamer, remove it, it has too many bugs with phonon
<skyhunter> ok i used autoremove now
<skyhunter> seems to remove many pulseaudio things
<skyhunter> ok i hope everything works fine now :)
<skyhunter> thanks alot
<condor> ciao
<condor> ciao
<indystorm> hey so I just downloaded java for firefox- how do I install it? it's a .bin file.....
<genii> indystorm: Why not just install kubuntu-restricted-extras  package instead?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: Ok when I open Skype and then Amarok I get the message: The Audio device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) is not working. Now using "".
<indystorm> how do I do that?
<indystorm> I am new to this.
<genii> indystorm: From Kmenu...System...KPackagekit
<indystorm> oh hey look at that--- lol.....
<indystorm> wow..
<indystorm> nice
<skyhunter> o.O
<Mamarok> skyhunter: in the phonon settings, is there still pulseaudio somewhere on the top?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: where are the phonon settings?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: system settings -> Multimedia, didn't I tell you that earlier?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: and then Backend?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: sound crashed agai...
<skyhunter> Mamarok: cant close skype cant open amarok
<skyhunter> Mamarok: cant open any game
<indystorm> hey geni I installed that and now java still won't work
<skyhunter> Mamarok: what can i do now?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: is there something like a crashlog?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: and whats speech-dispatcher???
<skyhunter> Mamarok: dont know what to do :(
<Mamarok> skyhunter: in the system settings -Y Multimedi, there is a tab that says backend, waht do you have there?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: xine
<Mamarok> and what does it say on the first tab, is there pulseaudio somewhere on top?
<skyhunter> not on top
<skyhunter> under HDA Intel (ALC888 analog)
<skyhunter> Mamarok: hmm and i cant end the skype / amarok process
<skyhunter> Mamarok: is there no system log or something? where i can see what happend?
<donnybrasco> Hi, I installed some updates last night and now I can't boot up - had to use live session - can anyone help me?  I'm running Jaunty with kdm
<avihayb> donnybrasco: any more information you can provide?
<donnybrasco> avihayb: sorry, I'm new - not sure what the problem is exactly - just that the system seems to boot fine until my splash screen, then it goes blank (but I still have mouse)
<skyhunter> I really need help with that problem... I cant do anything xD
<avihayb> by splash screen, you mean the kde loading screen? are you given a chance to enter your username/password?
<avihayb> skyhunter: kill has a few different signals
<indystorm> hey so I installed the java extras pack and still can't get it to work- any ideas?
<avihayb> the deafult, term, I think , sort of asks politely
<donnybrasco> no chance - the screen before login shows up briefly, then it goes black
<skyhunter> and how to use the undefault? xD
<donnybrasco> there must be a log file somewhere that I can pastebin ... do you know where I'd find it?
<avihayb> skyhunter:  kill -7 <processid>, though I recommend useing the program top
<avihayb> go to the terminal, run top, when you see the process you want to kill press k
<avihayb> I think that the 7 signal is the "unpolite" way to kill a process
<skyhunter> ok did that
<skyhunter> now its a zombie process xD
<avihayb> donnybrasco: try dmesg
<donnybrasco> sorry ... how do you use that :) just enter in a terminal?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: in a konsole, killall skype and killall amarok
<avihayb> donnybrasco: yes, there are also files, but I forgot where they are stored
<skyhunter> Mamarok: skype is now a zombie and amarok dont care xD
<Mamarok> skyhunter: you can't do killall amarok?
<Mamarok> how did you end up with that mess?
<skyhunter> nothing changes in the proces window
<Mamarok> skyhunter: please type that on a konsole
<skyhunter> i did it in console
<Mamarok> not in top or htop or ksysguard, just in the konsole
<Mamarok> skyhunter: what does killall amarok say?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: nothing
<donnybrasco> it printed out a couple pages of info - will you be able to make sense of it if I pastebin?
<Mamarok> then do it again, you might have a fe things open
<Mamarok> few
<Mamarok> skyhunter: else, restart KDE, that should close it
<avihayb> donnybrasco: the file is  /var/log/dmesg
<skyhunter> Mamarok: but amarok is not the problem the problem is that it crashed again
<skyhunter> Mamarok: my sound crashed just like befor so phonon didnt help
<Mamarok> skyhunter: it would be?
<avihayb> and I'm not sure I can help, but I'll try,
<Mamarok> skyhunter: I think there are some missunderstandings here: phonon *is* the sound manager of KDE 4
<Mamarok> skyhunter: forget skype for a second, let's see if you can run Amarok correctly
<skyhunter> Mamarok: i can run it when i restart and it works very good :P just when i start to a conference in skype it crashes
<donnybrasco> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<skyhunter> Mamarok: and can u say me what speech-dispatcher does?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: i installed it becasue i got an error msg everytime i shutdown...
<donnybrasco> avihayb: this is mostly chinese to me ... there are a few errors at the bottom, do you think you can make some sense of this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/252562/
<Mamarok> skyhunter: no idea, never used that, do you have speech somthing installed?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: yes because of this error: not starting speech-dispatcher, as /etc/default/speech-dispatcher does not have run_speechd=yes
<skyhunter> Mamarok: this error stopped my computer from shutdown
<Mamarok> skyhunter: well, just try not to run both Amarok and Skype at the same time, Skype is a pain with sound in Linux
<skyhunter> Mamarok: than i installed it and changed the run_speechd to yes
<Mamarok> skyhunter: might be some Skype stuff, I really don't know
<avihayb> donnybrasco: the error codes near the bottom are related to your wireless card
<Mamarok> and as it is closed source, nobody but the Skype people will be able to tell you
<avihayb> what kind of GFX card do you have?
<skyhunter> Mamarok: ok thx :)
<skyhunter> Mamarok: restarting now and hope that skype dont suck xD
<donnybrasco> how do I install the drivers if I'm running off a live cd?
<avihayb> you don't bother with it untill you are runing from the hdd installation
<avihayb> oh, and I forgot you are useing a liveCD
<avihayb> the dmesage you pasted was from the wrong linux. can you open the real linux installation from the liveCD?
<donnybrasco> I only have one instance of linux installed on my computer
<avihayb> ( you can install the drivers on the live CD but you'r going to restart sometime, and you'll lose the settings...
<donnybrasco> you want the dmesage from the live cd?
<avihayb> I think you gave me the dmesg from the liveCD
<donnybrasco> oh! ... hang on a sec :)
<avihayb> when you open dolphin, it has a sidepanle called places
<avihayb> among the places listed there, should be the drive where linux is installed
<avihayb> you should recognise it because it has the tipical root folders: /bin /usr /etc /var ...
<donnybrasco> this looks more like it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/252571/
<avihayb> is this the dmesg file from your hdd? /media/sda?/var/log/dmesg   ?
<siaty> hi
<siaty> all
<donnybrasco> this is from Volume (ext3)>var>log
<avihayb> well, it doesn't show any error, as far as I see
<avihayb> without knowing too much about your system, I'd check or rename the xorg.config file in /etc/X11/xorg.config
<donnybrasco> I know, I couldn't find one either - there's also a dmesg.0, dmesg.1.gz, dmesg.2.gz, dmesg.3.gz, and dmesg.4.gz
<avihayb> thease are the previous dmesages
<donnybrasco> right - I think if I remember correctly one of the updates had to do with xorg
<avihayb> if you rename xorg.config to xorg.config.13_8_09.backup, a new xorg.config will be created for you
<avihayb> when you boot your system
<donnybrasco> how do I do that from command?
<avihayb> cd /media
<avihayb> ls
<avihayb> you should see the name of the folder where your real hdd is mounted
<avihayb> cd sda1 or hda1 or disk or however it's calld
<msichal> hi, how to easly update kde4 to 4,3?
<donnybrasco> what's the command for rename?
<avihayb> mv (short for move)
<donnybrasco> thanks
<msichal> umm? no ideas?
<avihayb> yse
<avihayb> you follow the instructions on the kubuntu site to the letter
<donnybrasco> I have a lot of other xorg backups in there - shoudl I try to rename one of them to xorg.conf?
<avihayb> it might work. I'd suggest trying that after you try letting it create a deafult one
<donnybrasco> ok - going to reboot now and if you don't see me everythings alright :) thanks very much for your help!
<avihayb> :-> good luck
<msichal> is kde 4,3 in jaunty repos?
<Orfeous> hi everyone!
<shadeslayer> hey
<Orfeous> got a problem with kubuntu livecd installation and/or ubuntu livecd with manual kde installation from apt source
<Orfeous> my problem is that when kde is installed i cant read any text on my screen (projector) the text is really small
<Orfeous> on buttons, menues.. console..blabla..
<Orfeous> but not on gnome
<Orfeous> i have a screenshot for example what i mean.
<Orfeous> http://umea.mine.nu/~anton/shot.png
<avihayb> happes to me with some screens
<avihayb> can easyly be corrected
<Orfeous> how?
<Orfeous> it happens also in kubuntu installation on the graphical interface
<avihayb> open the system settings panle
<Orfeous> cant read what im doing :D
<avihayb> under appearence, you have a font category
<Orfeous> i can navigate via icons :) because i see them
<avihayb> ok, press alt-f1 to open the kmenu
<Orfeous> is this doable manually in a configuration file?
<avihayb> open the system-settings panle ( wrench and screwdriver icon
<Orfeous> yes, i think i have seen that one
<avihayb> maybe, I wouldn't bother looking for it since you have someone that can guid you thourg it
<Orfeous> why isnt this fixed on installation cd?
<avihayb> It's just an issue of bad identification
<Orfeous> i have tried kubuntu (jaunty) and (karmic)
<avihayb> anyway, the top-left icon is the apperence settings. double click it
<Orfeous> how do i do then after going into system... fonts?
<avihayb> then on the left you get a list of icons. the one with the T is the one you want
<donnybrasco> I'm back :( haha - here's the error message that I get (didn't see it 'cause my other monitor was off) "cound not start kdeinit4. check your installation"
<avihayb> the lowest drop-down combo box in this page is called Force font's DPI. the deafult option is Disabled
<Orfeous> ah, ok i should try that later then :) thank you for the help!
<avihayb> try the others. changes only apply to newly opend applications
<Orfeous> is KDM also affected?
<avihayb> so you need a reboot or logout restart xserver login, since it's a livecd
<Orfeous> no, i have installed on harddrive allready
<avihayb> the setting is saved somewhere
<donnybrasco> avihayb: I'm back :( haha - here's the error message that I get (didn't see it 'cause my other monitor was off) "cound not start kdeinit4. check your installation"
<msichal> hey... give me sobe simpl solution to update KDE to 4,3
<Orfeous> msichal: either: either upgrade to ubuntu karmic or find kde's repo with kde 4.3
<msichal> ubuntu karmic is 9.10 ?
<Orfeous> yes
<Orfeous> not stable yet
<Orfeous> here is for jaunty
<Orfeous> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<panther__> ls $KDEDIR/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<panther__> sorry,
<panther__> how can I hide the messages from entering or leaving the room with Konversation?
<TSK> Greetings, folks.  I was wondering.  Mandriva Linux (my previous distro) had a special channel for those folks testing/debugging the development version (Cooker).  Does Ubuntu/Kubuntu have a similar thing?  A seperate channel for users of the devel version (karmic koala) of Ubuntu?
<genii> TSK: #ubuntu+1
<TSK> genii: Thank you very much.  :)
<genii> TSK: Welcome
<TSK> This latest version of Ubuntu (and the next version coming) are really light years ahead of the last time I had a look at Ubuntu a couple years back.
<msichal> Kubuntu packages are available for 9.04. More details can be found in the  announcement on Kubuntu.org.
<msichal> good
<Orfeous> see you!
<msichal> it says Users of our stable 9.04 release can install it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA.
<msichal> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<msichal> i need to add it to my repo list right?
<genii> msichal: Yes. You'll also need to do the adding of the gpg keys, etc
<msichal> i added it
<mks> whatnet
<genii> mks You are trying to change irc servers?
<avihayb> donnybrasco:  btw, I don't know how to fix that error. you should ask around here. maybe someone will help
<msichal> how to install it? what's the package name?
<donnybrasco> avihayb: thanks for your help anyway - I was just scoping the net for solutions, to no avail
<msichal> ive added it  and updated apt-get
<genii> msichal: There isn't one. Just do an upgrade or dist-upgrade
<msichal> so tell me basc kde packages so it will install everything with it
<msichal> *basic
<donnybrasco> Can anyone help me with this error on startup: "Could not start kdeinit4. Check your installation."?
<msichal> so?
<genii> msichal: The packagename for Kubuntu is kubuntu-desktop. But since you have it installed already, just a lower version, all you require is upgrade or dist-upgrade
<msichal> but upgrade what? i dont want to make dist-upgrade
<msichal> upgrade kubuntu-desktop?
<genii> msichal: just: sudo apt-get upgrade                    should do it
<msichal> ok
<donnybrasco> Can anyone help me with this error on startup: "Could not start kdeinit4. Check your installation."?
<msichal> it wants to download 65MB of packets
<msichal> so i think its ok
<msichal> theres kde-workspace etc
<Parf> why would my broadcom wireless 'see' hotspots and not 'connect' to them, reporting a 'null' driver to the manager, even after i collected all the drivers?....
<noquinho> konversation has another servers ?
<noquinho> i am looking for yamaha virago channel
<faydriss> les paul r.i.p...  *sorry off topic
<orione> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<orione> !list
<panther__> Hi How can I lock my screen?
<donnybrasco> is there any way to undo updates that have damaged my system?  I updated last night and now I'm getting this error on startup: "Could not start kdeinit4. Check your installation."?
<donnybrasco> I'm currently running off of a live cd - can I reinstall xorg to my hd from here?
<Nampat> check this post: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099341
<donnybrasco> thanks
<panther__> how can I hide the server messages the room with Konversation?
<fabio123> hi there
<Dragnslcr> panther__- Settings -> Configure -> Behavior -> Chat Window
<fabio123> i got a question about kde 4.3
<fabio123> a couple of question...
<fabio123> did you notice that gwenview is broken?
<fabio123> and what am i supposed to do with *nepomuk* ?
<fabio123> random answer is welcome
<Lauri> hi
<msichal> omg
<avihayb> panther__: in kde4.2 you can open the k-menu,  select leave, and one of the options is lock. it blanks the screen and requests a password to let you work
<msichal> installed kde 4,3 and started it
<msichal> and plasma crashes
<msichal> how to remove all plasmoids by conf. file?
<msichal> is anyone there?
<fabio123> 4 is still not ready
<fabio123> i'm not a developer
<fabio123> did u notice that gwenview is broken?
<msichal> works for me
<msichal> how to remove applets? w.out starting kde4?
<avihayb> msichal: there is a way. it's somewhere in .kde or .kde4
<fabio123> of course is there
<fabio123> you can remove that folder and start with a clean slate
<indystorm> hey I cant get java installed on firefox... :(
<msichal> nooo
<msichal> i just want to remove plasmoids
<SilverCode> msichal: try looking in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<SilverCode> msichal: it is the only place I can see a reference to my desktop plasmoids
<msichal> is there a way to start plasma in kde3?
<msichal> or it will just crash?
<msichal> ok... trying
<og__> Hi i had a hd failure, and decided to install a fresh ubuntu - except this time i went with the kde packages (kde).  everything has installed fine. but im a little lost, the add and remove software package manager seems broken, It dosnt prompt me for my password and refuses to install packages because of a lack of privlages
<anoneemouse> hello... how do i automount ntfs drives at startup? I have file shares on these drives and I have to mount them for other people to access
<og__> my user is part of the group admin, and was the first user installed as part of the automated kubuntu installer.  why does it not have access to add pacakges via Add and Remove Software
<og__> ?
<og__> anoneemouse: fstab?
<og__> vim /etc/fstab
<anoneemouse> og__: i cant say ive tried that in kubuntu, but in pcbsd hald had a fun time messing things up when i screwed around in fstab
<avihayb> og__:  try to install once via the terminal: sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<anoneemouse> lets see
<anoneemouse> yup... afaik hald modifies your fstab...
<anoneemouse> the drives arent even in there
<msichal> so it starts
<msichal> but everytking is f**ed up...
<og__> avihayb: yeah apt-get from terminal work when sudoed
<msichal> the KDE menu opens in laft top corner...
<avihayb> og__: then what package manager are ya useing?
<msichal> i think KDM deoesn't start
<og__> avihayb: dunno this is my first tiem using kde - the built in 'Add and Remove Software' gui
<og__> avihayb: part of System Settings
 * og__ lied - first time in years
<msichal> bcause theres no windows decos and u cant make other windows active
<msichal> do i need to delete .kde?
<avihayb> og__: first thing that happens when I try to run it, it prompts me for a password
<og__> I dont get that
<SilverCode> msichal: I would suggest moving .kde to kde.backup or something
<msichal> yeah
<msichal> right...
<avihayb> you can try runing kpackagekit, adept, or do the sane thing and install synaptic
<msichal> ok...
<msichal> one more try
<og__> avihayb: running kpackagekit doesnt present me with password request
<og__> avihayb: I could install synaptic, but i would rather find out why on a completelky fresh install it is borked
<avihayb> try runing kdesudo
<og__> avihayb:  app launches, but require parameters
<avihayb> kdesudo ls
<avihayb> or better yet: kdesudo xclock
<og__> requests password - then executes
 * og__ did ls
<avihayb> the password request was graphical, right?
<og__> yeah
<og__> kdesudo xclock didnt request password
<og__> xlock just launches
<avihayb> thats because it won't request the password for another 5 min or so
<og__> avihayb: kpackagekit still isnt working...
<avihayb> ok, go to the kde-menu icon, right-click it, and select edit menue
<og__> right would not using kdm do anything?
<Laeborg> Is MSI Wind U120 good supported ?
<og__> avihayb: i just realised that when i booted x wouldnt start, so i made a change to xconf to get it started - then started x with startx rather than kdm
<avihayb> don't know, kdm is only supposed to be responsible for runing x with the kde logon screen
<og__> avihayb: that s what I thought, but its the only unusual thing with this computer atm
<og__> perhaps I'll reboot - see if things start working
<avihayb> well, there is probebly a reason why you should use kdm insted of startx but I don't know it. I think it's unrelated to this problem
<og__> avihayb: well if it is unrelated then i see no point in rebooting - but maybe it'll do some good..
<og__> avihayb: brb
<avihayb> just before,
<avihayb> nm
<og__> avihayb: it works
<og__> avihayb: reboot fixed it - no idea why. thanks for the effort
<indystorm> hey how do I get java working on firefox??
<indystorm> ???
<avihayb> ohh, great. I wonder why it helped tough.. og__, well, anyway, have fun
<indystorm> hey how do I get java working on firefox??
<msichal> still  nothing
<msichal> cant do anything, just start software
<msichal> kayboard isn't working
<indystorm> ???
<indystorm> hey how do I get java working on firefox??
<tdstrong> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<tdstrong> I can ping it, but can't request gpg keys
<avihayb> indystorm: install the sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre packages
<n3i15> has anyone experienced problem with keyboard input not working temporarily in certain applications sometimes?
<avihayb> yes, I do, It seems to only happen in QT applications, right?
<n3i15> avihayb: it happens in gnome-terminal, firefox, and eclipse, too
<n3i15> avihayb: oh, and emacs
<SilverCode> n3i15: I have that in pdadmin3 all the time
<n3i15> sometimes it happens frequently, it's really annoying
<SilverCode> but that is the only one
<shadeslayer> n3i15: yes,sometimes
<avihayb> humm, never happend to me in eclipse, very rarly in firefox, and don't use the rest
<n3i15> is there any workaround better than waiting for arbitrarily long time?
<avihayb> happens to me in kate, dolphin, konqurer, rarely in konsoule, and maybe here and there
<avihayb> n3i15: I close and reopen the application
<indystorm> hey an error has occured installing java
<indystorm> please tell developer about this it says
<n3i15> avihayb: I guess I'll just do the same everytime for now
<n3i15> avihayb: is there a bug report about this? I tried searching for it, but none seemed like this one
<avihayb> well, I don't know. I havn't realy gotten into the reporting bugs mindset, so I never posted
<shadeslayer> n3i15: happens in konsole for me
<n3i15> shadeslayer: yea, it happens in konsole quite frequently for me
<avihayb> oh, alt-tabing out and into the app works 60% of the time...
<n3i15> avihayb: alright, I'll keep on search and file a report if there's none
<avihayb> btw, do you happen to use two keyboards?
<n3i15> no, just one
<n3i15> the built-in keyboard in my laptop
<avihayb> happens to me on a laptop too. I've just installed a desktop and it doesn't happen ther yet, but I didn't testdrive it much
<n3i15> all the inputs during the malfunction period seem  to be buffered and they'll appear all at once when it fixes itself
<avihayb> I also usualy hook up an external USB keyboard, but it doesn't matter what keyboard I use, or if the usb keboard is attached or not
<gty> yellow?
<n3i15> green?
<avihayb> n3i15: didn't happen to me
<avihayb> blue
<gty> oh kewl people are alive
<n3i15> so all the inputs during the black-out are always lost?
<avihayb> seems so to me. also, I didn't notice it ever recovering
<avihayb> there are rare cases where I think an app stopped responding, and then it starts working
<n3i15> hmm, mine always fixes itself, but takes arbitrarily long time, sometimes less than a min, sometimes longer than 10 mins
<avihayb> oh, btw how long does it take before it starts to happen?
<n3i15> the app is rendering here, it responses to the mouse but not the keyboard
<n3i15> it just happened like 3 times in an hour
<avihayb> not what I ment. I have dolphin always runing. it usualy works for more then 8 hours, and then, it starts behaveing
<gty> on linux user group id's start at 1000?
<avihayb> or rather stops
<gty> cannot they not be set to say 500?
<avihayb> gty: for humans, I think it's just a convention, and not importent, except maybe root is bound to 1 or something like that
<n3i15> avihayb: oh, it varies, I think it starts occurring after a couple of minutes
<avihayb> maybe not the same bug... sigh
<gty> well gdm is complaining 501 does not exist
<gty> is there some other place i have to set the group and user id besides /etc/psswd?
<gty> and on the home dir?
<alex___> hello
<n3i15> oh, and rarely I get random letters popping out when I press a key on the keyboard
<alex___> i've one question
<n3i15> e.g. key 'i' prints kj
<alex___> i've just install on dual boot Kubuntu (with plasma desktop) , i want to read my windows partition , how to do that ?
<gty> is that a bug or you have the wrong keyboard layout?
<n3i15> I didn't have this issue when I was using 8.10, it started happening after the upgrade
<alex___> anyone can help me?
<n3i15> and I double checked my keyboard layout settings, looks good
<alex___> i need some help, anyone for me ? :D
<alex___> join #linux
<J-_> I'll ask in here since I'm not getting any answers in #ubuntu+1, and I've asked darn near 5 times in the last 2 days. Will !purekde work in Karmic?
<genii> J-_: No reason why not. Package names haven't changed much
<J-_> Cool
<indystorm> hey how can I get the kopete client to stick to the side of the desktop and have all the other windows maxmize to the side of it?
<sourcemaker> kann mir jemand einen Download Manager mit Server Komponenten nennen?
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sourcemaker> is there a download manager with an integrated server available?
<sourcemaker> so that I can connect to server via telnet or something else and can add a new download URL to the queue?
<marwan> hallo, i need help with git, who can help me?
<donnybrasco> hello, I need help restoring my system after updating.  I am getting this error on startup "could not start kdeinit4. check your installation."
<donnybrasco> does anyone know if I can make changes to my hdd installation from the live cd?
<msichal> yes
<donnybrasco> can I remove updates or try them again?
<msichal> have no idea
<marwan> who can help me with git?
<Pici> marwan: #git would probably be the best place to ask about using git, if you're having trouble installing it, you should ask here though.
<donnybrasco> so ... basically, reinstalling my system will be easier than trying to fix it
<donnybrasco> what a hassel
<bigjools> hi folks, can anyone please help me find out why trying to logout/reboot just stalls and the session stays alive?
<bigjools> it only started happening after I went to kde 4.3
<slow-motion> hi
<indystorm> hey how do I install BitchX in kubuntu? It's not working....
<Heerooo2009> hi
<indystorm> hey how do I install BitchX in kubuntu? It's not working....
<Heerooo2009> can it be that kubuntui is a bit slow?
<J-_> indystorm: bitchx is deprecated, check out irssi. There are irssi guides at irssi.org in the documentation tab.
<alex___> hello guys
<alex___> can you help me , i need some help
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alex___> i've got no sound on flash player (in browser) and in amarock
<alex___> please how to reinstall correct parameters to my sound problems
<Nampat> open up the mixer on check if PCM is up
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm experiencing weird 100% cpu usage with Xorg using Kubuntu jaunty on a laptop & an nvidia graphics card
<ngirard> Currently, simply starting kate makes it happen
<ngirard> for instance
<ngirard> I haven't the simplest idea what could be the cause for this
<ngirard> any thoughts ?
<Nampat> do you have desktop effects enabled?
<ngirard> Hi Nampat. Yes I think I do (it's my girlfriend's laptop actually)
<indystor1> hey is this working?
<Nampat> maybe you should try to disable desktop effects and see, wether the problem is still there or not
<ngirard> Nampat: seems fine. Could you please tell me how to temporarily disable desktop effect ?
<donnybrasco> hello, I just re-installed kubuntu and was just wondering which wireless driver to install Broadcom B43 or Broadcom STA - can anyone help with this?
<ngirard> donnybrasco: which kubuntu version ?
<donnybrasco> ngirard: jaunty
<indystorm> hey how do I go back a window in irssi?
<ngirard> donnybrasco: then according to (1) everything should already be installed
<ngirard> (1) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_broadcom_bcm43xx
<donnybrasco> ngirard: I don't speak french, unfortunately.  Both drivers show up in the proprietary drivers, but I'm wondering which to activate
<Walzmyn> any bash wizards around?
<shadeslayer> indystorm: hold alt and press one of the no.s
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: what do you need?
<comawhite> anyone know how to get KDevelop-beta4?
<comawhite> I only get beta1
<shadeslayer> comawhite: uh,co the svn and compile it?
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: i'm trying to get a for loop to look at both .JPG and .jpg - not having any luck
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: um,C++ ?
<indystorm> no.s???
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: just a bash script
<indystorm> whats a no.s?
<donnybrasco> according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-948475.html it seems that the STA driver is the one to try
<comawhite> shadeslayer: was trying to do it without compiling ;)
<shadeslayer> indystorm: numbers
<shadeslayer> comawhite: no idea
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: " for pic in *.jpg " but I have a mix of files named .jpg and .JPG
<indystorm> ok cool that worked! thanks... now how do I close out of a window? lol
<shadeslayer> indystorm: /part or /q
<indystorm> nice
<ngirard> donnybrasco: i'd say try both :)
<shadeslayer>  /q is for query
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: no idea on that one
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: ok
<indystor1> hey so I am using irssi now, and I'm logged onto freenode here--- how do I logon to dalnet at the same time? I typed in /connect irc.dal.net and it says connection refused
<shadeslayer> indystorm: thats a n/w problem,not a irssi problem
<indystor1> no it's not because it won't let me conenct to any other server either.
<shadeslayer> indystor1: works here
<indystor1> and you typed /connect irc.dal.net ? nothing else?
<shadeslayer> indystor1: yep
<shadeslayer> heck i copied the command from you
<indystor1> damn something it wrong here
<carpii_> how do I tell KDE 3.5 to treat all .tpl files as html?   KDevelop opens around 90% of tpl files as html, but others it treats as text. Im told its KDE which dictates this, not KDevelop
<Ky|e> ./server irc.dal.net
<shadeslayer> bye all
<kaddi> hello :)
<kaddi> i can change brightness on jaunty with the 6.28 kernel, but not with the 6.30 kernel. Is there anything I can try to fix this, or should I just file a bugreport? (and against what package would I file it?)
<Nampat> ngirard: do you know how to disable desktop effects or not? :) ....I was away for a while
<avihayb> Nampat: kwin's effects?
<DaskreeCH> Nampat: temp disable is alt+Shift+F12
<Nampat> tnx ;)
 * kaddi really needs to get rid of the "temp"-highlight :/
<avihayb> DaskreeCH: alt-shift-f12 seems to only work when reanableing effects
<DaskreeCH> avihayb: No it disables it as well
<avihayb> doesn't work on bouth my systems
<avihayb> I'd like to know a solution too
<DaskreeCH> What does it do for you?
<blocktree> hi guys, should I expect some problems when upgrading jaunty to KDE 4.3 from a backports?
<avihayb> nothing, nothing at all
<DaskreeCH> So Ctrl+F9 works?
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: I think that X dies part way
<avihayb> ctrl-f9 does present.
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: I normally Kill X and update fully from the CLI anyway
<DaskreeCH> avihayb: Then Alt+Shift+F12 -> Ctrl+F9 still works ?
<avihayb> I'm useing a fresh install 8.10, and imidiate upgrade to 9.04
<DaskreeCH> avihayb: Then insta upgrade to 9.10
<DaskreeCH> Then 10.04 supa-pre alpha!
<DaskreeCH> It's madness!
<avihayb> :->
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: sounds good to me. Did you have any other problems? Is it worth to doing it rather that wait ?
<avihayb> well, I guess I can upgrade it to cutting edge, but I'm not useing it enough to be a usefull source of information
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: You mean wait for 9.10 ?
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: yes
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: Well how bad do you want KDE 4.3 ?
<avihayb> blocktree: and how stable do you need your OS?
<baconomas> alguien que hable en español
<baconomas> ??
<kaddi> !es ...| baconomas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ...
<kaddi> !es | baconomas
<ubottu> baconomas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: that is what I'm trying to find out. I'm more into bug fixes rather then new functionalities
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: Then hang around on 4.2
<DaskreeCH> Huge number of new features in 4.3 which always means new bugs introduced. Those will get addressed at the end of each month with bug fixes but if you don't care about any of the new features then wait it out
<DaskreeCH> By the time Kubuntu Koala ships then there will be maybe two bug fixe releases out
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: OK. I think that is what I'll do... thank you
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: Kinda fun to meet someone who doesn't care about the new features :)
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: I'm still doing most of my stuff from a command line and still find it faster :-)
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I'm a CLI junkie but I still have KDE4.X+1 Envy :-) New features are always way interesting
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: I used to use a debian and that was enough for me. The only pain I have with kubuntu/ubuntu that it does not support my mic. I have reported this as a bug and now it sits there for long time already :-)
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: so many features and no time to explore them :-)
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: Where doesn't it support it? Drivers or sound layer?
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: I know! that's why I beta test KDE and Kubuntu ;-) So I can selfishly have more time with the sweet features :)
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: I'm not sure... let me find the bug report..
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/374017
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: Hit up #alsa and see if they can give a helpful hand
<blocktree> DaskreeCH: this might be good idea.. :-))
<kaddi> i can change brightness on jaunty with the 6.28 kernel, but not with the 6.30 kernel. Is there anything I can try to fix this, or should I just file a bugreport? (and against what package would I file it?)
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: probably powermanager
<DaskreeCH> UNless it's the driver for your monitor
<DaskreeCH> I don't know if that's kernel or X
<DaskreeCH> but I would suspect powermanager
<kaddi> me neither.. but to my knowledge I only have one version of x installed on my system, so I guess it's either x-kernel communication or the kernel itself that is to blame
<cinex> i tryed connecting to my wifes pc, the fingerprint doesnt match
<cinex> any advise/info ?
<cinex> how do i tell if its her machine or not ?
<cinex> its a new ip
<drvoodoo> cinex: ssh?
<cinex> ya
<blocktree> DaskreeCH:#alsa is in the deep sleep now :-))
<DaskreeCH> cinex: The IP is probably the problem
<drvoodoo> there is a file ~/.ssh/known_hosts you must delete the corresponding line in this file
<DaskreeCH> blocktree:  OK :-)
<cinex> kk
<cinex> thankyou
<kaddi> if you want to check if the new key is the same that the PC you are trying to connect to has, you can try ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.pub on the pc you try to connect to
<drvoodoo> in the error you get, ssh told you which line it is. attention, the counting starts by 0 in this file
<cinex>  the pc is in a diff country
<kaddi> ah, sry I read that it was in the next room
<cinex> i wish it was
<DaskreeCH> cinex: can they confirm it's a new IP ?
<cinex> yep, it changed
<cinex> matches the one in gmail too
<cinex> (gmail account usage)
<kaddi> still if you accept the key now and check the fingerprint afterwards you can at least be sure, that the connection wasn't intercepted, though you still don't know if it is the right pc
<cinex> the files are right, its an obscure port etc etc
<kaddi> cinex well if you aren't worried that the connection might be unsafe it should be fine just to replace the line in known_hosts
<ner0x> How can I tell where my hardware was installed to. Which /dev I mean. Fax modem.
<DaskreeCH> cinex: nonstandard port is a smart move :)
<DaskreeCH> ner0x: look at /dev Though if it's a port it's probably mapped to a raw lpn
<DaskreeCH> like /dev/lp3 or some such
<drvoodoo> ok, kaddi is right in the security matter. i work with ssh only in my homenetwork, so i'm not so sensitized on that
<drvoodoo> so, i go to bed, work tomorrow, neight
<jinzougen> Hey, I'm trying to rip a dvd and I've downloaded pretty much every software I can: k9copy, handbrake, ogmrip, thoggen... And all of them fail to read the drive. I don't believe it's an issue with either one of them but rather something with kubuntu not giving the programs permission or something....
<ner0x> DaskreeCH: There are no tell tale signs of any of the tty's being it.
<jinzougen> I have libdvdcss2 installed, and media players like kaffeine can play the dvd just fine.
<DaskreeCH> jinzougen: Run them with sudo then?
<jinzougen> Oh, I take that back kaffeine can't read it
<jinzougen> Has an encryption error
<jinzougen> So it has something to do with libdvdcss, maybe the ripping programs aren't using the library?
<cinex> DaskreeCH: I got fed up of seeing warnings about bots trying stupid logind all the while lol
<DaskreeCH> cinex: So it's also restful :)
<cinex> yep :)
<jinzougen> whoa
<jinzougen> So I ran the shell program that kaffeine told me to run to install libdvdcss, and now kaffeine can play the dvd... AND it seems that ogmrip can read it too now...
<jinzougen> I installed libdvdcss via aptitude alreday though
<jinzougen> why would there be a difference?
<kaddi> can I query the version of a kernel that is not running at the moment? kind of like uname -a just for a kernel that isn't runnign?
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: Why would you bother the name of the kernel file is the name of the kernel
<kaddi> yeah, I just noticed when I did a apt-cache policy :)
<slow-motion> n8
<Sevis> Anyone have any idea what the "memmory test" utility tests for?
<kaddi> the one you see in your boot menu?
<Sevis> Yes.
<Sevis> (on live boot disks, that is)
<kaddi> It tests your RAM
<avihayb> it tryes to read and write to your memory, every byte of it
<Sevis> Aha... And the fact it shows as all red is pretty bad, no?
<avihayb> umm... no, not at all!
<Sevis> Oh, and that once in a while, instead of the chart, it should lots of random signs.
 * avihayb whistels nonchelantly
<kaddi> red is an alarm color it rarely means anything good.. but I havent used memtest in a while...
<Sevis> Well, thing is, this RAM is just out of the box.
<douglask> Adding Canadian cities to the LCD weather widget doesn't seem to work. ... anyone with an idea on how to get it going?  I'm running Kubuntu Jaunty.
<Sevis> Two plates of it... Both messed up? Just my luck.
<avihayb> if you belive it to be a memory problem, and you have spare memory sticks... or if you have two, you can try useing only one
<douglask> sevis ... could it be an iffy connection to the mobo?
<Sevis> Ouch. Now, it's coming alll over the screen, those random signs.
<Sevis> Well, this is fun to watch...
<kaddi> hehehe
<avihayb> well, you can also watch movies in VLC useing the text render system, it's rather nice.
<Sevis> I have the urge to blame the mobo.
<Sevis> Asus M4A78
<kaddi> Sevis http://memtest86.com/ that is the homepage of the memtest, maybe you can find your errors there.. As said, I'm not really familiar with it :/
<douglask> Sevis: if you can take your ram to another mobo and test it there it would be good.
<Sevis> I'll see if I can simply hand it in somewhere, I've got the feeling that having to take the thing apart another few times will make me hate it forever.
<Sevis> And I generally dislike using computers I have a love/hate relationship with.
<kaddi> hehe
<Sevis> I get the feeling it's staring at me and thinking "Haha, I made you waste two days of your life getting me to work!"
<kaddi> what made you run the test? Have you run the PC with the new RAM?
<kaddi> because if it is running fine ... "never change a running system" ;)
<Sevis> My old system mysteriously died, starting to give I/O errors on all media.
<Sevis> So I got myself a shiny new motherboard, processor, RAM and cooler (and now also got a new power supply, because as soon as I set it up, it started failing again).
<kaddi> hmm :/ cant help you with that.. not a hardware expert at all
<Sevis> Neither am I :( If I'd have to spend a day installing the system, I'd be much happier.
<Sevis> By the way, the memtest looks pretty much like one of those "three and a half hours to nuclear mushroom" timers, are you sure it can't go rogue and eat my cookies?
<kaddi> no, it only eats cake :p
<Sevis> Does this server have a #hardware channel?
 * kaddi clickas
<kaddi> *clicks
<kaddi> looks like there is :p
<Sevis> (I suppose #roguememorytests is too much to ask for)
<Sevis> Ooh, let's see..
<ner0x> Anyone familiar with fax modems?
#kubuntu 2009-08-14
<ner0x> Anyone know how to set up a win modem?
<avihayb> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<avihayb> :-<
<ner0x> ?
<avihayb> well, to install a win modem, you need to use ndiswrapper
<avihayb> or so I've come tp belive...
<ner0x> You can use ndiswrapper to wrap around the drivers?
<ner0x> It's not a wireless care, it's an actual pci phone line modem.
<avihayb> yes, I belive it works for winmodems. wikipedia claims it's for wireless drivers
<Dragnslcr> !winmodem | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ner0x> Not connect, fax.
<ner0x> But if I can get the modem working it would be a great success.
<mieeman> hello, how to configure dolphin to use double click when opening files/folder?
<Dragnslcr> mieeman- should be somewhere in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<Dragnslcr> mieeman- it isn't a Dolphin setting, it's a common setting used throughout KDE
<mieeman> thanks for that
<donnybrasco> hi, can anyone help me specify which monitor I want AWN to be on?
<donnybrasco> I currently have my laptop configured (as primary) with a secondary flatscreen - AWN keeps popping up on the secondary monitor, but my panel is on the laptop display.
<kisisten> hi, kde has a window called "software updates" in kubuntu. When I click to apply updates, it displays the updates available and performs package scan. When I hit "Apply updates" it freezes up
<Serpardum> What is the kde graphics program again?  I thought it was installed by default but I guess not.  Can't remember the name though to apt get it
<alesan> how do I install KDE4.3? I have added the repository but which package I have to install?
<Sevis> Alesan - have you tried update & upgrade?
<alesan> Sevis, no, I have just followed the link on the topic
<alesan> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<alesan> I have added that repository deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<alesan> and the repository key
<alesan> now, shall I just install kubuntu-desktop?
<Sevis> Just try apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<alesan> Sevis, I do not have kde 4 installed
<alesan> do not make assumptions
<alesan> I just have kde3 (that I use all the time) and gnome
<Sevis> Which distribution and version have you got?
<alesan> ubuntu 9.04 why?
<avihayb> how did you get kde 3 installed in 9.04?
<alesan> following the instructions on this channel
<Sevis> Well, seeing as KDE3 isn't included as default in 9.04, I'm not quite sure, but you can try kubuntu-desktop
<alesan> I added a special repository and that had kde3
<alesan> let me tell you the kde3 repo
<Sevis> On the other hand, there's kubuntu-kde4-desktop, that might help.
<alesan> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<avihayb> domo arigato ale-san
<alesan> I am italian
<alesan> if that was something japanese :)
<avihayb> so?
<Sevis> arigato is thanks, -san is Mr, and domo is... Very?
<Sevis> Or lots?
<alesan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domo_arigato
<avihayb> let me say it in japanease in a way that you'll understand, since you seem to understand english: senque ale-san
<Serpardum> gimp?  I think that's it
<avihayb> well, as much as my sensei toldm, you are correct sev. she also says that you can drop the arigato, since it's a common expression
<avihayb> toldm->told me
<Sevis> Errr... Drop the arigato? So just domo ale-san? Doesn't sound quite right, seeing as arigato is the "thank". Ah well, I guess she knows better O.o
<ner0x> Agere linmodems, any faq on it yet?
<avihayb> Sevis: I saw samorai jack use it in the chapter where he got his "sandels" destroyed...
<alesan> anyway the san in my name has nothing to do with japanese it's only my last name
<alesan> ALEssio SANgalli
<alesan> it was my username in a old netware 3 system.
<Sevis> We've got someone called something like Garudesu on our realm, I always call him Garu de gozaru
<Sevis> Anyway, we might want to move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<skryingsword> Hi folks. I am running 9.04 on my HP dv6000 laptop (amd64) and I have a problem with screen resolution
<avihayb> alesan, that repository seems to only contain kde3 apps, but no desktop package
<alesan> there should be a kde3-desktop or similar
<avihayb> didn't find it
<alesan> I have a kubuntu-desktop-kde package
<alesan> ok I have installed 4.3
<alesan> I will now try to use it.
<alesan> ok I am in kde4.3
<alesan> panic
<alesan> how do I get a K menu like it was before
<Sevis> "Switch to Classic K Menu style"?
<alesan> oh found it
<alesan> yeah sorry for the stupid question
<Sevis> No problem, hate that new menu :)
<alesan> now I will have to change the windows decoration theme to KDE2 style and change the cursor theme also
<Sevis> ONce you revert it, it actually becomes quite close to KDE 3.5 in decency, imho, at least 4.2 does.
<alesan> mh
<alesan> where do I chnage settings? there is no kcontrol
<Sevis> System -> System Settings
<Sevis> Then Appearance.
<alesan> I have system testing and system monitor under "system" in the menu
<alesan> for exampe where do I change themes
<donnybrasco> anyone know how to make my external hd mount on startup?
<Sevis> Hmm
<Sevis> Donnybrasco - use /etc/fstab
<Sevis> Alesan -> they must have changed it, sorry.
<alesan> ok
<GnuSeb> Hello there, i'm trying to install the UNR version on my laptop from a flashdrive but the boot manager doesnt list the usb as a bootable option it only lists dvd/cd rom drive, i was wondering if i burn the image of the UNR onto a dvd will it work?
<alesan> how do I add the "quick app launcher" widget to the task bar?
<GnuSeb> can i partition for dual booting from wubi, leaving windows untouched?
<Sevis> Wubi automatically does this, Gnuseb.
<GnuSeb> so i won't have to reinstall windows afterward or repartition?
<GnuSeb> just run wubi.exe from the flashdrive?
<alesan> how do I move a widget in the task bar? I wantr to put a specific widget tothe left
<Dragnslcr> GnuSeb- Wubi creates a disk image on the Windows file system, then adds an entry in the Windows boot loader to boot Ubuntu from that disk image
<Dragnslcr> I guess you could think of it as a virtual partition within the Windows partition
<GnuSeb> i clicked on wubi(which is on the flashdrive) and nothing happened
<GnuSeb> it won't run or something
<GnuSeb> i tried booting from the usb but the boot manager of my laptop only had the dvd/cd drive and hard drive options
<GnuSeb> it didn't list usb as a bootable option
<Dragnslcr> You wouldn't boot from a USB drive with Wubi on it
<Dragnslcr> You run the executable normally. I don't know why it wouldn't run from a USB drive though
<GnuSeb> i downloaded the unr version then checked hash sum then i used the disk image writer
<Dragnslcr> You could try checking the process list to see if wubi.exe is running
<GnuSeb> when i open the flashdrive it shows a bunch of folders and wubi at thebottom
<GnuSeb> i did it doesnt show it as running
<Dragnslcr> Try copying the Wubi executable to a hard drive and running it from there
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used it in a while, but it was pretty easy last time I did
<GnuSeb> ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-1386.img is the filei have
<GnuSeb> if i burn that onto a dvd will it work as a bootable?
<avihayb> wait, doesn't it come as an iso?
<GnuSeb> no, look, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=unr-newest&mirror=ftp%3A%2F%2Freleases.ubuntu.com.ba%2Fubuntu%2Freleases%2F&arch=i386
<Dragnslcr> That's only for running Ubuntu directly from the USB drive without doing a normal installation
<GnuSeb> tha'ts what i intended doing
<GnuSeb> but then when i triedto boot fromthe usb
<GnuSeb> the bootmanager wouldn't show the option of booting from it
<GnuSeb> it only showed dvdcd rom or hard drive as bootables
<avihayb> it's ok, wubi will use the windows bootloader
<avihayb> the windows bootloader is placed on your first hdd
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Wubi will work with a USB disk image
<avihayb> well, forget what I said
<Dragnslcr> Wubi is meant to do a normal Ubuntu install to a virtual disk on the Windows partition
<Sevis> Yep. Wubi does not remove the Windows install, you cannot use it to replace Windows.
<Dragnslcr> I can't imagine why anything new enough to warrant using UNR wouldn't be able to boot from USB though
<GnuSeb> what i want to do is install from a flashdrive, and partition for dual booting, i don't have cds to burn the iso files only dvd-r's
<avihayb> I don't think that the wubi installation will be able to use the usb drive without loading a driver for it
<Dragnslcr> Wubi can use a .iso file to install from
<Dragnslcr> You don't need to burn the .iso to a real disc
<Sevis> Wubi can probably see USB, but what of it?
<Sevis> GnuSeb,  you can just make your Windows partition smaller, then install them side by side. Should work fine.
<GnuSeb> i apologize
<GnuSeb> but i am getting confused
<alesan> kde 4.3 is a total waste of time :(
<GnuSeb> this i have just done: reformated my flash drive
<alesan> back to kde 3 :(
<GnuSeb> and started downloading the iso for the standard desktop
<GnuSeb> remember i only have dvds to burn, and a flash drive
<GnuSeb> i'm all ears
<Sevis> GnuSeb - have you got a Live Boot DVD going?
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, Wubi can just install from a .iso file
<Sevis> Yes, it can.
<Dragnslcr> Dunno why there isn't a UNR .iso
<Sevis> And you can also make a live boot USB from a .iso file.
<GnuSeb> Sevis, i have just started downloading the iso file
<avihayb> I think you can create a cd sized partition, dump the iso's content there, boot from it, repertition and install linux, and remove the partition. I'd rather go to the shop and buy a cd
<GnuSeb> this is exactly what i did
<GnuSeb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<Sevis> Errr... GnuSeb, why not just use the creation utility to make a live boot USB?
<Dragnslcr> That's for install from a USB drive, which I think requires its own partition
<GnuSeb> what creation utility?
<Sevis> GnuSeb - you want a dual boot?
<GnuSeb> and yes i wanted to install from a usb drive because i don't ahve cds only dvds and a flashdrive
<GnuSeb> so i formatted the flashdrive to fat32
<GnuSeb> and yes i want a dual boot
<Sevis> There's a Live Boot USB creation utility.
<Sevis> GnuSeb, you know you can get live boot DVDs, right?
<GnuSeb> i am on a really slow connection, it's downloading the iso, i already have the .img file for the  unr, and no i didn't know that, what do i have to do for that?
<kub1> "kdebase" is not installed on my recently installed KU 904 with todays apt-update.  Shouldn't it be???
<Dragnslcr> If you try to install from a USB drive, you'll have to repartition your hard drive
<GnuSeb> i'd bemost grateful if you could help me install the unr from the flashdrive whilst leaving windows intact on a different partition for dual booting
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Wubi can install from USB
<Sevis> It's on the FTP... Somewhere.
<Sevis> Wubi is included on liveboot USBs, but you need to boot into Windows.
<GnuSeb> i tried booting from the usb, boot manager didn't show an option for that
<GnuSeb> tried clicking on wubi opening the usb from windows
<GnuSeb> wubi wouldn't run
<kub1> Is there a KU developers irc channel?
<Dragnslcr> I think it's #kubuntu-devel
<kub1> Dragnslcr: thx, & do you know this:,
<kub1> "kdebase" is not installed on my recently installed KU 904 with todays apt-update.  Shouldn't it be???
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, it's installed for me, but it looks like it may just be a metapackage
<GnuSeb> Dragnslcr, what do you recomend i do?
<GnuSeb> how can i make the bootable img usb work
<kub1> apt-get -s install kdebase shows: The following new packages will be installed: kappfinder kdebase kwrite
<avihayb> this is in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266068
<Pliskin_> kub1 : kdebase is just a meta-package
<Pliskin_> it depends on some packages not installed by kubuntu, so the meta-package is not installed either
<Pliskin_> kub1 : a meta-package is a "fake" package that depend on other packages
<avihayb> ok, this seems perfect for the job: http://www.megaleecher.net/Boot_USB_Without_Motherboard_Support
<Pliskin_> kub1 : but the important packages which kdebase depends on are installed (konqueror...etc) so don't worry, it's normal
<kub1> Pliskin_: so, under what circumstances would it be appropriate or useful to install, or have installed, kdebase?
<Pliskin_> they don't install everything on kubuntu because of the lack of space in a CD
<kub1> Pliskin_: ie, what is the purpose of this very "basically named" package?
<Pliskin_> kub1 : if you want "all" the apps of kdebase
<Pliskin_> but someare useless so kubuntu devs don't install them by default
<GnuSeb> can i use a dvd insteadof a cd and burn the iso onto it?
<kub1> Pliskin_: well, shouldn't a basic install include "all" of the kde base applications??
<GnuSeb> as in, will it work
<Pliskin_> to keep space
<Pliskin_> kub1 : kubuntu avoid duplicated softwares, there is already kate, so why installing kwrite ?
<Pliskin_> kappfinder is pretty useless
<Pliskin_> etc...
<GnuSeb> what if i burn the img for the usb
<Pliskin_> but you can install them if you want
<GnuSeb> onto a dvd
<GnuSeb> and try to boot from that?
<Pliskin_> they're just not ther by default
<GnuSeb> since my system doens't list usb as a bootable option
<GnuSeb> will that work?
<kub1> Pliskin_: well, so you're saying they are basically of little value, therfore don't bother istalling it?  If so, why does it have such a "basic" (ie, read 'essential') name?  Shouldn't the kde or KU dev's just get rid of it if it is useless, & let those useless things be some kind of optional stuff?
<Pliskin_> kub1 : it's an upstream issue
<Pliskin_> KDE != Kubuntu
<Pliskin_> Kubuntu find them useless, but KDE ships them in kdebase
<kub1> Pliskin_: thx, I'll ask in #kde :)
<Pliskin_> the meta-packages respect the "arboressence" (is it an english word ?) of KDE SVN
<Pliskin_> that's why, kub1
<kub1> Anyone know when KU904 will get the functionality like in adept, the gui apt mgr in KU 804? ie, something better than KPackageKit?
<GnuSeb> I GOT A CDR!
<GnuSeb> now i'll just burn the .img of the unr onto the cdr
<GnuSeb> and i'll boot from that
<GnuSeb> swiss effing watch...haxor
<Dragnslcr> kub1- you'll have to be more specific about what functionality you're missing
<GnuSeb> the disk imager won't read the cdr as a usb to write the img onto it
<GnuSeb> ...
<GnuSeb> ok, now i am downloading the .iso
<GnuSeb> and it says it will take five hours
<GnuSeb> that's a nuissance
<kub1> Dragnslcr: well, just about all the functionality in Adept is lacking in KPK - KPK has almost nothing Adept has - searching, aspects of packages, package categories & groupings, ... - so, any idea when KU/KDE4 will have that functionality - or should i ask on #kde??
<GnuSeb> is there a unr iso available for jaunty?
<abhilash> hello sir i am abhilash MCA installed KDE but i selected Gdm so now i want KDE how can i change
<Dragnslcr> kub1- KPackageKit's search is far better than the KDE4 version of Adept's
<abhilash> i am abhilash MCA installed KDE but i selected Gdm so now i want KDE how can i change
<Dragnslcr> kub1- there are package categories in the top right corner, though I agree that they aren't exactly great
<Dragnslcr> !pm | abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhilash> how to change gdm to KDE v
<dbc254> xsession unable to launch falling back to default session. Hitting "Okay" allows login to proceed and finish successfully. I just hit OK whenever I'm booting up, and all is well, but how can I avoid/fix this error?
<abhilash> in instalation time i selected gdm how to change that now plz help me
<abhilash> in instalation time i selected gdm how to change that now plz help me
<abhilash> in instalation time i selected gdm how to change that now plz help me
<DaskreeCH> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<DaskreeCH> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<DaskreeCH> dumb bot
<DaskreeCH> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhilash> how to change gdm login screen to kde
<DaskreeCH> kub1: I think most of that is there
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: ok
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: Patience isn't a strong suit of yours is it?
<Dragnslcr> Neither is reading, as far as I can tell
<abhilash> how to change gdm login screen to KDM
<abhilash> help me sir
<xaelkaz> hey
<baconomas> hola buenas noces
<baconomas> noches
<DaskreeCH> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xaelkaz_> hola o.o
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: run sudo apt-get update-alternatives on the package or else just remove GDM or reinstall KDM either of these will ask which should be the new default in which case choose the one you want
<DaskreeCH> !Info xdm
<kub1> Where is the setting located to tell kde that the bar at the bottom of the screen should only show the applications that are active in the current window, not from all windows?
<Sevis> In that bar.
<Sevis> Right-click it, where there aren't any windows.
<abhilash>  sudo apt-get update-alternatives is not working "alternativers " is an error kye word
<kub1> Sevis: thx :)
<DaskreeCH> kub1: or click the cashew at the end then right click where the windows are :)
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: Bah no apt-get sorry brain went on autopilot
<abhilash> bah is error command
<Sevis> Great. My live boot CD is claiming Buffer I/O errors on device fd0.
<Sevis> xD
<Sevis> abhilash: you don't need to type the bah.
<abhilash>  sudo apt-get update-alternatives
<abhilash> am i ?
<DaskreeCH> no apt-get
<abhilash> then ?
<Sevis> Anyone know what the default username is for the live boot?
<Sevis> Sorry, password.
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: try sudo dpkg-reconfig gdm
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: username is ubuntu passwd is made up when the machine boots
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: Thanks. Drat, I wish they'd use something premade :(
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: just change it to whatever you want
<rahmatsyah> hi all
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: reconfigure
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: It's dying too fast for that :(
<Sevis> No terminal access, just the login screen.
<Sevis> Ah well
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: You logged out?
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: No, wasn't allowed in.
<Sevis> Probably too serious a bug, anyway.
<Sevis> Well, anyway. Trying Live Boot USB now.
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: somethign is wrong it should log you in automatically
<DaskreeCH> Reboot and see if it does it again
<DaskreeCH> if it does reboot and press F6 at the first menu
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: I know something is wrong :) RAM is borked, it seems. Or mobo is deadz0r. Poor thing.
<abhilash> ok thanks a lot sir thankx
<Sevis> Live Boot USB threw me into ash.
<abhilash> my id is abhi.jo89@gmail.com
<abhilash> by sir
<DaskreeCH> abhilash: It worked ?
<abhilash> Yes sir
<Sevis> ... Does anyone have tetris for ash?
<zuz_> !hi | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: To burn tetris? :)
<Sevis> No... Ash, that runlevel 1 or so shelll :P
<Sevis> The thing you get when everything fails but the system is nice enough to let you do at least something.
<DaskreeCH> busybox?
<Sevis> Indeed.
<Sevis> My choice now is to play tetris on it, or to install with cat and finger.
<Sevis> Ooooh, this thing has wget!
<puff_> Est' ne spyashie?
<Sevis> !ru | puff_
<ubottu> puff_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<genii> Sevis: Note the .se extension of their hostmask :)
<mizerydearia> When I first installed Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope yesterday, I configured one corner in KDE to rotate all desktups in a 3d shape.  It no longer does that.  Also, after restarting KDE environment, the system stalls, keyboard doesn't work, but mouse cursor still moves and some apps on screen become garbled.  Is there anyway I can diagnose and find out what is causing it and prevent it from happening?
<Sevis> Genii: Sorry, was judging by the language :P
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: That's not even close to Russian
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: nvidia ?
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: That's Russian in latin characters.
<mizerydearia> Ah, it appears `compiz.real` is using 100% processing power
<puff_> Yes, it was russian
<mizerydearia> I believe I installed several types of compiz and other related programs.  What is the default that comes with Kubuntu/KDE so I can restore it?
<kub1> puff_: Hi - are you _in _ russia, from, or? :)
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: kwin --replace
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: So it wasn't close to Cryllic? :)
<puff_> kub1: I was born in russia, but i'm living in sweden
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: Cryllic UTF, ASCII and KOIR work together rather poorly, not to mention the unwillingness to have to switch layouts, so some people write in translit. It's certainly what I'd do from a live boot.
<puff_> Sevis:  u r right
<DaskreeCH> so привет just doen't work ?
<kub1> puff_: gotcha. I ask cause i put on a global voip free sw hw culture bimonthly meeting, berkeleytip (google fo it), & it's the start of year 2, & I'm thinking what countries to invite - it depends on how much time I can spare.
<Sevis> It does... On my computer. Might not on others.
<puff_> kub1: some ppl in russia sure can b intrstd
<puff_> Sevis:  so r u frm russia too?
<Sevis> Puff_: Yes.
<puff_> ok. i see
<kub1> puff_: can you please tell me a url to one each user group in sweden & russia that have the largest mailing list readership? thx :)
<DaskreeCH> blocktree: Hi again :)
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: \o/
<Sevis> kub1: The most read thing I know in those two is the live journal of "Drugoi".
<puff_> is any1 here use gprs modem on linux?
<DaskreeCH> can you and puff_ tell me what's the deal with FOSS in Russia? For such a large country it's awfully quiet
<mase_work> puff_: yes
<mizerydearia> I am rebooting.  I'm going to pastebin a copy of `ps aux` when the system is running and stalled again, and Xorg will be using 100% cpu.  Is that information helpful in determining which processes I can terminate to make the desktop environment usable temporarily so that I can permanently fix it?
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: Not likely but if X goes nuts i'll bet it's your drivers
<DaskreeCH> plus I hate X >_<
<puff_> kub1:  Facebook.com and vkontakte.ru. Best fo spam ;)
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, The system was running fine just a few hours ago, and up to ~20 mins ago
<DaskreeCH> I know vkontakte.ru :)
<mizerydearia> So I'm not so sure it is a driver issue.
<puff_> mase_work:  Do it work fine for u after the last update?
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: well ok but if you find it triggering again it's likely to be due to some effect I'll warrant
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: Piracy was (and is, really) at such high levels that the difference between free and non-free software was only visible  for those who wanted to see the code.
<mase_work> puff_: haven't tried.
<Sevis> DaskreeCH: Let's move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Zuz|GoPats> do you guys know a good free video editing software i could download?  stuff like make it brigher/change colors etc...
<DaskreeCH> Sevis: I know that
<mizerydearia> http://pastebay.com/40148
<Zuz|GoPats> for .mov movies i mean
<kub1> puff_: er. more specifically, I was wondering about a Linux User Group LUG ;)
<mizerydearia> `ps aux` http://pastebay.com/40149
<puff_> smoke time...brb
<puff_> kub1: vkontakte.ru. there is a linux group
<Sevis> kub1: Livejournal is widely used in Russia.
<kub1> Sevis: thx :)
<DaskreeCH> Didn't a Russian company just buy all of LJ ?
<Sevis> No idea about that.
<mizerydearia> I can move the cursor around the desktop, which appears normal, but nothing happens as the cursor moves around.  It looks like a picture.
<mizerydearia> Also, local keyboard doesn't work
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: Yeah X did that to me all through hardy and ibex
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: ATI btw?
<mizerydearia> Is there documentation of what packages are included with Kubuntu 9.04?  I want to compare the defaults to what is currently installed.
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, `lspci` http://pastebay.com/40148
<angel23> clubing
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: Umm check pyschocats.org
<DaskreeCH> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, doesn't exist?
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: Check the above URL
<angel23> my kubuntu have no sound ?? anyone can helpp me??
<DaskreeCH> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mizerydearia> How can I list all packages that are installed?
<Sevis> 'sudo apt-get remove -s *' would do something like that.
<angel23> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ws_> how to change theme  in kubuntu ?
<Sevis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ws_> thanks
<dekoa> Hello
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: sudo dpkg -l
<DaskreeCH> !hi | dekoa
<ubottu> dekoa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dekoa> hello
<dekoa> Spanish?
<dekoa> ubuntu-es?
<dekoa> wath is?
<DaskreeCH> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dekoa> tank you..
<DaskreeCH> Gracias :)
<dekoa> help...urli7 problems..
<dekoa> iam new in linux...
<dekoa> problems install sudo apt-get install emsene or amsn
<mase_work> dekoa: what problem are you having ?
<DaskreeCH> dekoa: What problems?
<dekoa> not can install..
<DaskreeCH> dekoa: join #kubuntu-es
<mizerydearia> Yay!  Removing all traces of packages containing "compiz" seems to have fixed my issue.
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: Whee
<mizerydearia> but, I have another issue.
<mizerydearia> When I click the menu, it doesn't appear as it should.  Instead I see a grid of dots... o_o
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: what window manager are you using now?
<mizerydearia> What package is for the  menu?  Maybe I will reinstall it
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, KDE
<DaskreeCH> You mean kwin?
<mizerydearia> Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope default
<mizerydearia> yep, kwin
<mizerydearia> ah, switching to classic menu style and it appears fine
<mizerydearia> Back to Kickoff menu style and it doesn't appear as it should
<mizerydearia> After removing all traces of compiz files, I rebooted, so it is a fresh environment.
<mizerydearia> Although, not entirely fresh, as it isn't working.  I imagine there is at least one process running that conflicts
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: Probably just have some setting messed up for your kickoff
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, hmm, what kind of settings?
<DaskreeCH> wait which process do you think is conflicting?
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, I'm not sure.  Let me get an update of `ps aux`
<mizerydearia> `ps aux` http://pastebay.com/40154
<mizerydearia> Maybe I am missing a process?
<mizerydearia> Because even when I try to click anywhere in the grid of very spaced out pixels that seemingly represent the menu that pops out, clicking upon it causes it to disappear with no further action
<mizerydearia> oh wait!  I found a pixel far at the top of the screen that reacted to a mouseover and when clicked started firefox
<mizerydearia> It is the only pixels on the screen that I can click that launch anything, though...it's very strange
<mizerydearia> Iirc, Firefox is the very first item (at top) in my favorites.
<mizerydearia> Oh, Actually, I'm wrong.  I can start other programs, but I have to click on the exact pixels that are the grid of dots.  If I click in the spacious transparent areas, apparently it clicks the background/desktop and gets rid of the menu.
<mizerydearia> How can I determine what wants to remove each of friendly-recovery startup-tasks system-services ubuntu-minimal upstart upstart-compat-sysv upstart-logd?
<mizerydearia> I am reinstalling from http://wiki.vpslink.com/OS_Template_Information:_Ubuntu_9.04_(Xen) [the best reference I could find showing a list of packages included in default of Kubuntu
<mizerydearia> But it doesn't seem to be the exact same list as it is for Xen specifically, where I'm using Kubuntu 9.04
<DaskreeCH> mizerydearia: I don't knwo what friendly-recovery is
<DaskreeCH> You want to keep upstart
<mizerydearia> DaskreeCH, Do I need any compiz apps?  I removed htem all.  Maybe one of them was needed?
<mizerydearia> I think I removed them all.  I'm still going throug a list of 1500+ apps that are installed
<DaskreeCH> nope you don't even need a Window manager
<lisa__> ????
<Planetary> how would one use kwallet. i dont get it. why does it pop up every boot?
<Serpardum> kwallet saves passwords and stuff for your browser, IM programs, etc..
<comawhite> I have a question. where is .kde4 located?
<mrh0057_> Are you looking for the hidden kde directory in you home folder
<Planetary> serpardum, it doesnt seem useful to me...
<hiddensoul> hi evrbdy
<shadeslayer> heya
<drgonzo> hello all
<drgonzo> I just added the backports repo for jaunty to my sources list and did un upgrade of kubuntu. After reboot i used GDM to log into kde. It seemed like it was fine with the boot screen, but when KDE started the background was checkered with no image and nothing really opened. the kcontrol menu had no top bar and couldn't be more or scaled. I removed my ~/.kde*/ folders and now kde won't boot at all plasma just segfaults. and i get a black screen
<drgonzo> any ideas?
<drgonzo> gnome boots fine btw
<drgonzo> maybe i should reinstall kubuntu?
<eatThisAndDie> drgonzo: check your permissions, on home and ~/.kde
<djdarkman> drgonzo: I recommend you to join #kde and aks the people there, my other sugesstion is to remove kde and reinstall it, there is no point to reinstalling everything
<eatThisAndDie> did you remove ~/.kde/* or ~/.kde ?
<drgonzo> i removed the folder ~/.kde and ~/.kde4
<eatThisAndDie> drgonzo: why do you have a .kde4? you installed jaunty from the cds? or upgrade from a prev version?
<drgonzo> upgrade
<drgonzo> .kde4 is probably from ages back.
<drgonzo> This system has been around long time..
<drgonzo> in fact it could be from another distro
<drgonzo> my home folder has been moved between distros
<drgonzo> nevermind that folder :)
<djdarkman> drgonzo: try the folowing
<eatThisAndDie> drgonzo: you could try to aptitude reinstall kubunntu-desktop
<djdarkman> create a new user
<djdarkman> and log in to KDE with it
<drgonzo> ok ill try both
<djdarkman> if the same thing happens than it's not your config files and you should reinstall KDE
<drgonzo> ok brb
<Nampat> I hve a problem, if I have desktop effects enabled I canät watch te video on VLC
<Nampat> videos are running really really slow then
<eatThisAndDie> Nampat: it could be an xorg issue.
<eatThisAndDie> or your graphic drivers, especially on intel
<Nampat> do you have any idea, how to fix this?
<eatThisAndDie> nampat, there's a good tutorial here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<eatThisAndDie> solved my problems
<eatThisAndDie> but you gotta confirm you're mobo and graphic cards first.
<Nampat> ok, tnx, I'll check it out
<dignan> Hi, are there any other distros geared towards the mentally handicapped other than kubuntu? I am building a computer for my sis.
<dignan> Hello anyone here?
<bro> hello
<kaddi> dignan I have no clue, maybe ask in #ubuntu again, there are more people active over there right now
<jimmykarily_> Hello
<dignan> I just need a distro someone a bit slow could use
<dignan> is kubuntu good for that?
<jimmykarily_> I don't know a distro but you should take a look at linux accessibility how to
<dignan> would kubuntu be a better choice than other distros for someone who's a bit thick in the head?
<bro> u mean the o.s kubuntu?
<dignan> yea
<bro> no
<dignan> why not?
<bro> ubuntu
<theadmin> dingan, kubuntu has the simpliest interface ever! and is simply the best.
<dignan> so ubuntu is better for a mentally handicapped than kubuntu?
<bro> ubuntu is much more accesible
<dignan> ah ok
<theadmin> You can install Kubuntu interface from Ubuntu and vice versa anyway
<dignan> one big issue
<dignan> is she doesn't understand how to use caps lock
<dignan> i have shown her like 20 times
<dignan> can this be like, taken off the computer with ubuntu?
<kaddi> dignan you can map another function to the key, so that it doesn't work as capslock anymore (you can do the same in windows,btw)
<bro> who likes mandriva???
<jimmykarily_> I did
<jimmykarily_> :-)
<bro> i've tried mandriva
<bro> but is to slow
<bro> o btw how can i convert mp3 into amr?
<Tricky> HI
<Tricky> HOw zzz  U all
<Tricky> Help
<Mekzholan> Hi, I've got trouble with the power management under 9.04 (pervious versions were ok):
<Mekzholan> In the normal profile I never want to get a blank (black) screen after a too long idle time. So I changes my power management settings though the icon in the tool bar. But the system doesn't care about it. Only after changing to another profile (and perhaps back again), the system cares, so the profiles are working - but only after beeing selected by hand... :( (Or it might be an initialization issue)
<Mekzholan> Is this a known bug? Is there a fix or a workaround?
<FloodBotK2> Mekzholan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spinfusor> eeePC 1000he... seems like Kubuntu is running with low audio... anyway to increase volume levels "alsamixer" are set to max
<arunkumar> any one know about grub editor?
<kaddi> arunkumar you can edit the grub menu through systemsettings if that is what you want to do?
<spinfusor> wish I did... everytime grub is messed up I start from scratch... Only thing I can do is change the order of OS if thats what youre looking to do
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i change my xine backend to gstreamer in order to get the mini player widget to work
<theadmin> What is the console program for controlling volume again?
<shadeslayer> theadmin: alsamixer
<theadmin> is it Kubuntu specific or is it also in other *buntu distros?
<theadmin> ah well, whatever. It's not a part of KDE by any chance, so...
<shadeslayer> what package is the gstreamer backend in?
<latitude> hi
<shadeslayer> hey
<latitude> could I ask for help here?
<latitude> oh, it says kubuntu support
<latitude> so I'll just ask
<latitude> I installed kubuntu 2 days ago, and I accidentally deleted my only open panel
<latitude> is there a way to get it back?
<shadeslayer> latitude: right click and add a panel then,then right click on the panel to add widgets
<latitude> >_<, thanks
<CedricWoSto> Hi everyone. It's nice to see other kate users :-)
<CedricWoSto> I got a kate text display problem :
<CedricWoSto> When I write in kate, the letters before, or after the line can be unshown. When saving, moving the cursor with the mouse, resizing, or selecting, some part of the text can disappear randomly anywhere in the text area. When selected, the text reappear.
<CedricWoSto> Thanks for reading the problem, I hope somebody have some clues to solve that :) If you require some more infos, please ask! (I've already tried to reinstall it, with no success about resolving the problem :-/)
<FloodBotK2> CedricWoSto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CedricWoSto> I got a kate text display problem : When I write in kate, the letters before, or after the line can be unshown. When saving, moving the cursor with the mouse, resizing, or selecting, some part of the text can disappear randomly anywhere in the text area. When selected, the text reappear.
<CedricWoSto> Thanks for reading the problem, I hope somebody have some clues to solve that :) If you require some more infos, please ask! (I've already tried to reinstall it, with no success about resolving the problem :-/) ////////////// Conf infos ----------- I have installed kubuntu 9.04 recently and this problems has been there from the start. Classic configuration (no tweeks). KDE 4.2.2, Kate 3.2.2
<CedricWoSto> cheers :D
<FloodBotK2> CedricWoSto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CedricWoSto> Is there anyone who has used both wget and httrack ? What are the different features for command line use ?
<shadeslayer> CedricWoSto: you could see the man pages
<lorecaster> Hey all, I'm looking for a strong website creation tool for my existing online bluehost account... I've used Adobe Dreamweaver before, but I'm looking for a solid linux alternative. Ideas?
<caldera> selam
<lorecaster> pardon?
<Mamarok> lorecaster: don't you use a CMS?
<lorecaster> cms?
<Mamarok> content management system
<lorecaster> like a file manager? I don't have the time to build in plain-text
<Mamarok> nobody makes websites the old way anymore
<kaddi> lorecaster have a look here perhaps: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver#alts
<Mamarok> and for the graphical side there is inkscape and gimp, and Quanta of course for html, php and css
<lorecaster> i'm going with a www.wix.com account anyway, for a temporary means. between working full time, and college classes... i either wanted something fast-and-dirty, or something of a power house that was point-and-click for easy building.
<lorecaster> neat!!
<lorecaster> thanks so much!
<lorecaster> this is exactly what i was after. :D:D:D
<Mamarok> yep, Quanta+ is great, but still not ported to KDE 4 :(
<apparle> plz suggest a IDE for AVR microcontroller development
<apparle> how good is this http://www.cadmaniac.org/projectMain.php?projectName=kontrollerlab
<apparle> how to install the link above
<apparle> ?
<kaddi> apparle the packages on that site are for releases that are for ubuntu releases, that are over 2 years old.  their release schedule also stops at 2007...
<kaddi> apparle but if you really want to install download the file and click it or open a terminal, go to the location where you stored the downloaded file and enter dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<Sevis> apparle - it might be safer to compile it from source, though, if you have the possibility.
<suit> Is there any way to disable the hideous, giant popup that indicates if I'm on Desktop 1 or 2 in the middle of the screen upon switching desktops?
<apparle> kaddi: but in release schedule says that they are porting to KDE4...............I am unsure whether the latest tarball fromt the site is KDE3 vs or KDE4 vs
<apparle> can anyone tell
<kaddi> apparle they say 0.9 will be kde4, 0.8 is kde3.. the tarball is 0.8, so it'll probably be kde3
<apparle> I downloaded the latest tarball and its not similar to normal tarball
<apparle> someone plz check and tell me how to install it
<kamarul> guys
<kamarul> whats the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<kaddi> kamarul the displaymanager, kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu uses gnome
<kaddi> apparle you downloaded the deb-file or the source?
<kamarul> is there any other differences btween ?
<kaddi> kamarul  no, I don't think so
<kamarul> oic
<Sevis> kamarul: Different set of pre-installed libs and apps.
<kamarul> oic
<apparle> kaddi: .tar.gz
<kaddi> that is the source, you need to compile it
<shadeslayer> kamarul: KDE can be compared to the windows environment and gnome is like OS X,so pick one depending on your comfort level
<apparle> shadeslayer: KDE4.3 looks a lot similar to OS X
<apparle> and nowhere near windows
<apparle> guys can you suggest an IDE for embedded systems devlopment
<shadeslayer> apparle: um...i would say win 7 looks like KDE 4.3
<apparle> shadeslayer: oh..........I have not tried Win7
<shadeslayer> anyways it is not a discussion for this channel :)
<shadeslayer> apparle: neither have i,my opinion is based on screenshots
<carpii_> apperle, have you tried kdevelop ?
<apparle> carpii_: I thought it was for developing softwares and not for microcontrollers
<carpii_> what features are you hoping to find in such an IDE?
<carpii_> kdevelop is a general purpose ide, but I assumed youd just be writing in C or something
<kaddi> apparle I just tried to compile that source and it will fail because of wrong Qt version, meaning it works on kde3 but not kde4
<apparle> carpii_: gcc-avr support and avr-dude support
<carpii_> ok i dont know much about those, sorry
<apparle> kaddi: K3B is KDE3 and it runs fine on jaunty
<carpii_> i imagine kdevelop could be configured to support them, but it might not be really integrated
<apparle> carpii_: ok
<kaddi> apparle it needs Qt 3.2 which is not installed when you use kde4. Which means it aborts when you try to compile
<Guest64638> hello!
<kaddi> apparle but feel free to check on your own... unpack the tar file, then go into the new folder and type ./configure it will break with an error
<apparle> ok...........and will the DEB file work
<kaddi> I don't know, it might
<apparle> kaddi: ok thanks
<apparle> anyone else knows any IDE for gcc-avr
<apparle> ok bye guys
<abhilash> hello sir where i get openGL
<abhilash> hello sir where i get openGL
<shadeslayer> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<shadeslayer> abhilash: what do you mean by ' getting ' open gl
<abhilash> download
<abhilash> it is not in pkgmanager
<shadeslayer> abhilash: uh,open gl is a rendering mode....
<abhilash> it is a prograning editor also
<shadeslayer> abhilash: oh... idk about that
<abhilash> we can do the grapics program in openGL
<kaddi> when I click on the wastebin widget I get "invalid address trash:/", how do i get the widget to open the trashbin?
<solaiman> hi abhilash
<abhilash> hai
<kaddi> where is the stuff that I put into wastebin saved anyway? How can I access it with konsole?
<solaiman> how can i integrate zchat with ruby on rails plz tell me abhilash
<solaiman> sorry xchat
<solaiman> abhilah r u there??
<abhilash> yes but i don'tknow plz move the chat room
<abhilash> what is an openGL where i will get debpkg
<abhilash> what is computer janitor i
<abhilash> what is computer janitor
<kaddi> I think it is supposed to clean your PC, remove unused programs and similar things, but I have a healthy antipathy against such tools on any OS. I wouldn't use it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<thisismyname> jo wazzzup?
<Fleck> how can i view, who is working with HDD, CPU usage is low but HDD is busy all the time and system is sooo slow :(
<indystormjay> hey anyone know how to get sound working on kubuntu? I get no audio
<kirilos> 1
<kirilos> 2
<lyhana8> hi, I just install kubuntu 9.04 and my touchpad isn't working despite it was on hardy
<lyhana8> I heard that some config have moved from xorg to hal file, does anyone know how to enable my touchpad ?
<indystormjay> hey anyone know how to get sound working on kubuntu? I get no audio
<BluesKaj> indystormjay, did you update/upgrade or is it a new install?
<indystormjay> it's a new install
<BluesKaj> indystormjay, we have to do the obvious first , open a terminal and type alsamixer, unmute with M key any controls for outputs and inputs that you may be using and raise any levels to 70% or so with up and down arrow keys
<indystormjay> ok yes they are al up
<BluesKaj> no 'M' in the ctrls ?
<BluesKaj> all 00?
<indystormjay> what do you mean no m?
<BluesKaj> look at the box at the bottom of each ctrl slider in alsamixer , kake sure there is no "M" in that box (it means mute) , there should be "00" in the box for it to pass a signal
<BluesKaj> make sure
<eegii> hi all
<indystormjay> yes they are all up
<BluesKaj> pcm is up ?
<indystormjay> yup
<BluesKaj> indystormjay, no sound ?
<BluesKaj> indystormjay, what soundcard is installed , alsamixer should list it
<mario___> salveeeeeeeeeeeee
<mario___> c' èqual cuno?????
<indystormjay> its the intel one on the motherboard.
<iboug85> french people?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bobbob1016> Anyone here get gloobus and gloobus-preview working integrated into kde, or dolphin specifically?
<marionbarry> Has anyone ever heard of chinanet and/or Telnet?....if so who are they?...and what do they do?
<eviljussi01> marionbarry: thats kinda offtopic for this channel
<eviljussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zoiss> hey guys. i got a problem with my kmix settings. when i open kmix on kubuntu startup there are the mixer settings as desired (alsacfg restore), but a few seconds later it switches some volumes (e.g. master volume = 0). is there anyone to tell me how i can fix that?
<madmax> hiya all
<Guest25932> k
<Guest25932> how do i change the idle timeout in terminal mode in ubuntu?
<jaYingling> hey i'm new to linux and I need to install drivers for my x850xt
<jaYingling> yeah all me a newb
<yamishi> hi all
<yamishi> i need some commands to run when i turn on my PC
<yamishi> and i tried with rc.local but it doesn't works
<aruntomar> yamishi: u need to use the command update-rc.d
<yamishi> so i need to type update-rc.d /etc/rc.local start?
<yamishi> or what?
<aruntomar> see the man pages for update-rc.d , i've not used it for system services but not tried it with custom commands or services
<BluesKaj> update-rc.d but you may have to symlink the default runlevels
<yamishi> umm ok
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> how?
<BluesKaj> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BluesKaj> !link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link
<carpii_> yamishi, see if the rc scripts have installed a chkconfig command
<carpii_> thats usually the easiest way
<yamishi> umm ok
<shadeslayer> hey,any idea why if we configure plasma to have one activity associated with one desktop,5 activities appear instead of 4 (on a PC with 4 virtual desktops)
<shadeslayer> and then after 5 min of use you can delete the extra activity
<Guest83695> hi
<Guest83695> nickserv
<brian_> i need some help im trying to make kustodian from source but i get a bunch of errors when i goto  run make
<shadeslayer> brian_: could you pastebin them?
<brian_> ya
<shadeslayer> brian_: quickly please,i might be leaving any second
<brian_> /home/brian/kustodian/windowtaskitem.cpp:117: error: variable or field ‘updateTask’ declared void
<brian_> /home/brian/kustodian/windowtaskitem.cpp:117: error: ‘::TaskManager’ has not been declared
<brian_> make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/kustodian_applet.dir/windowtaskitem.o] Error 1
<brian_> make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/kustodian_applet.dir/all] Error 2
<brian_> make: *** [all] Error 2
<FloodBotK1> brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> brian_: not here
<brian_> thats just a few  there are about 50 more
<shadeslayer> brian_: pastebin the ouput to the link given by FloodBotK1
<shadeslayer> brian_: use the pastebin plasmoid....its quicker that way
<brian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/253306/
<brian_> go here
<shadeslayer> hold on
<brian_> k
<shadeslayer> brian_: you do have all the required dev packages right?
<ljuwaidah> i know i know, this is gonna be one of those stupid questions
<shadeslayer> ljuwaidah: ?
<ljuwaidah> but i've been using windows 7 for 3 months and now i wanna go back to linux
<ljuwaidah> and i can't decide between ubuntu and kubuntu
<brian_> shadeslayer: yes
<ljuwaidah> this question is stupid on so many levels, one of them is that it's in #kubuntu
<ljuwaidah> but,unfortunately, there is no #(k)ubuntu
<shadeslayer> brian_: building with cmake  -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix??
<ljuwaidah> i used to use kde 3.5
<ljuwaidah> then when 4 was released i shifted to gnome
<brian_> ok so paist the whole thing you wrote?
<shadeslayer> brian_: try asking in #kustodian,i cant think of anything,you might be missing some files though
<ljuwaidah> and i think it was too soon to judge it in the 4.0 version
<ljuwaidah> are there many improvements since 4.0?
<ljuwaidah> and does kubuntu have that unified notification system that's available in ubuntu?
<ljuwaidah> 'cause i really love that
<Zxcvb> I  am trying to slow down a mouse, but this line doesn't work for some reason <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" contains="Targus">
<shadeslayer> brian_: builds fine here
<Zxcvb> if I use <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">, it works but for all mice not just the one I want
<lattura> hi, regarding to kubuntu 10.4 alha 4: my laptop doesn't connect to a wireless network, even though I've configured the wep key
<shadeslayer> ljuwaidah: 10.4?? :o
<lattura> sorry 9.10
<ljuwaidah> shadeslayer: not me
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> lattura: please go to #ubuntu+1
<mizerydearia> Is there a list of all packages included by default with Kubuntu 9.04?  I want to compare it to what is currently installed on my system so I can remove some components that I believe are conflicting and causing my system to crash/hang.
<mizerydearia> For example, on startup, "The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)."  I want to determine if any applications relating to keyword 'plasma' came with Kubuntu 9.04 or if it was something I installed myself.  Is this possible to determine?
<Dragnslcr> mizerydearia- plasma is part of KDE4
<BluesKaj> mizerydearia, run  sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo updatedb
<BluesKaj> sometimes an autoclean will help too
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hey can ask you something? do you have any idea on gstreamer?
<BluesKaj> gstreamer isn't one of my fav streamer apps , even amarok does a better job , but i use VLC cuz it's stable
<BluesKaj> what are you trying, shadeslayer
<BluesKaj> ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i need it to play videos on a plasmoid...miniplayer...but it cant detect .avi or .xvid
<vbgunz> how do you enable dvorak on kubuntu? it seems there is no option in keyboard layout?
<BluesKaj> plasmoid...miniplayer?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yep,on kde-look.org
<BluesKaj> widget ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: apparently it has a problem with xine
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah
<vbgunz> i got it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no video via xine....nothing via gstreamer,although its supposed to be playing video 0.o
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Mini+Player?content=95501
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I see a widget media player , is that it ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i just posted a link :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yep,theres a open button on the left for selecting a file
<aruntomar> my ram usage is almost 97%, i've 4 Gig's of RAM, and the only application running is vim, this scenario normally happens when i keep using the system continuously for 10-15 days, has anyone faced the same scenario
<shadeslayer> aruntomar: a leak!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possiblt to set up an account for SSH that is only permitted to do port forwarding, not run commands and stuff like that?
<aruntomar> shadeslayer: how can find the leak?
<shadeslayer> aruntomar: no idea :P
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, xine that won't play .avi or xvid sounds kinda lame to me :)
<shadeslayer> aruntomar: have a look at top in a terminal
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no no,its gstreamer that wont play .xvid or .avi
<BluesKaj> gstreamer is strictly audio afaik
<shadeslayer> hmm
<aruntomar> shadeslayer: i tried that, but mostly the system services are using less memory, high usage is 120 mb or 170 mb for firefox
<shadeslayer> aruntomar: no idea then.... youll have to investigate more
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thanks for the info
<shadeslayer> bye
<brian_> whats the easy way to upgrade to kde 4.3
<BluesKaj> depends on what you have now , brian_
<brian_> i have 4.2.2
<brian_> i got the kubuntu backports but how do i install 4.3 from them
<BluesKaj> brian_, copy this to your sources.list (without the quotes) ' deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main ',  save the file , then in the terminal do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brian_> can i just add it in synaptic
<brian_> nevermind
<brian_> how do i pull up the source list again
<BluesKaj> brian_, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> brian_, be sure to copy the whole url , from deb....to...main
<BluesKaj> then ave the file
<BluesKaj> save
<brian_> ok thanks for all the help by the way its much apreciated
<BluesKaj> now open the terminal and , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brian_> yey its installing
<BluesKaj> glad to hear it , brian_  :)
<BluesKaj> brian_, this is the tutorial, http://tips4linux.com/install-kde-43-in-ubuntu-jaunty/
<BluesKaj> quite simple, really
<brian_> BluesKaj: thanks
<ner0x> Anyone familiar with kubuntu/ubuntu and linmodems?
<mizerydearia> `apt-cache --installed` <-- what else do I add so as to list all packages that are installed?
<brian_> im upgrading to kde 4.3 and i just got a error that says kdebase-workspace dev ubuntu jaunty ppa5 failed to install or upgrade
<brian_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brian_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5_i386.deb
<brian_> i got that while upgrading to 4.3
<d0tk0m> anyone know a fix for fullscreen flash crashing out? 9.04 amd64?
<BluesKaj> brian_, sudo apt-get autoclean , then try again
<brian_> ok
<brian_>                  Depends: libkdecorations4 (= 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5 is installed
<brian_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<brian_> whats that mean
<alex____> hi all
<BluesKaj> ok brian_ , do  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Brian_> i need some help i just upgraded to 4.3 and now my desktop is all messed up i got a big checkard desktop and everything is eithor way to big or small
<white_pelican> does anyone know where I can get help with ayttm?
<anr78> should kubuntu be able to write to my macintosh hd even if I do not disable journaling on it?
<timmy> hello everyone
<timmy> how do I get into Single User Mode if grub is set not to show up?
<carpii_> hold down shift as it boots maybe ?
<timmy> shift key when it boots - okay thanks - will try it.
<Brian_> ok i upgraded to 4.3 but now some icons on the kmenue are way to big and distorted  any ideas why
<Brian_> anyone
<Brian_> hello
<Brian_> why are all my menus all messed up and huge
<cor> incorrect settings, that's my guess
<zuz__> sometimes my screen gets fuzzy in some parts of it
<zuz__> like the title of this channel where says Official Kubuntu Support | FAQ: ....
<zuz__> and right before i log on kubuntu
<zuz__> is this normal?
<cor> it happens occasionally
<cor> in areas of the toolbar, kate document areas and such. refreshing clears it, usually
<zuz__> ok as long as its not only me hehe
<cor> kde is a work in progress ;o)
<Zuz|GoPats> i love it tho
<Zuz|GoPats> be back later
<suit> I got an USB headset with inbuilt sound chip. When I connect it it shows up as it should and when I press 'Test' in the Sound system settings it plays a sound. However, even after pushing the priority of the device to #1 Flash Videos viewed in Firefox still forward the sound to my sound card. Is there a 'Make Default Device' option i'm missing?
<maco> thats probably just flash being incredibly stupid, as usual
<maco> i know how to change the routing with pulseaudio, but all the kubuntu devs seem to hate pulseaudio :(
<maco> (partially because there are no kde tools for it...just gnome ones)
<suit> I thought so too, then I tried VLC. The sound device setting in VLC is still set to 'Default' so somewhere information has to be stored regarding to what the default device is. If I don't change 'Default' to 'USB Audio Device' in VLC it sends the data to the speakers, too
<suit> I vaguely remember gnome being more non-cli-ninja-friendly there
<suit> As in: it got a big flashing SETDEFAULT button. :)
<maco> hehe
<cor> suit, use vlc
<maco> cor: i think suit wants to use flash in the browser though...
<cor> heh, no doubt
<suit> I realize I can download the videos and then watch it in VLC but that's a really nasty workaround
<cor> non, I meant pipe directly to vlc on load
<suit> ah heh
<cor> I have my iplayer stuff pick up in vlc, nice fullscreen, hotkeys, etc
<cor> playlists, too
<suit> How did you set that up?
<cor> just tell firefox to use vlc. usually I mostly skip Firefox and just use vlc, load the http://playlist/address and then <click>
<indystormjay> hey anyone know how to get sound working on kubuntu? I get no audio
<annunakhi> Hello - I am having a power problem - who wants to try help me resolve it ?
<annunakhi> I will be VERY very THankfull
<cor> guys, try with actual questions, you will get better results.
<annunakhi> Ok... Lets see....
<annunakhi> Em./// My power is going on and Off - whenever my CPU usage reaches 90 % or above - How do I either fix it ? Ort assign it more.... Cuz I caint even play a game without my powere monitor sayin... Power Battery.... 3 sec later... Power AC.... Discharges battery very quick....
<annunakhi> anyone?
<annunakhi> cor ?
<cor> disable the power monitor, it sounds annoying.
<annunakhi> it is annoying - BUT what is WORTH - my battery is drained to 6 % atm.... I cant run neither my GAMES nor my GIMP working with highspeed graphic shit cuz it does that - ... Im kind of... Doomed to wait till battery charges.. I just have to figure outr how to stop it from doing that - OR - how to assign REAL memory to serve as RAM
<darthtuvok> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<annunakhi> ok. language. Watching. I am pretty angry with this atm
<annunakhi> Cant anyone try to help me ?
<annunakhi> it is annoying - BUT what is WORTH - my battery is drained to 6 % atm.... I cant run neither my GAMES nor my GIMP working with highspeed graphic shit cuz it does that - ... Im kind of... Doomed to wait till battery charges.. I just have to figure outr how to stop it from doing that - OR - how to assign REAL memory to serve as RAM
<annunakhi> Em./// My power is going on and Off - whenever my CPU usage reaches 90 % or above - How do I either fix it ? Ort assign it more.... Cuz I caint even play a game without my powere monitor sayin... Power Battery.... 3 sec later... Power AC.... Discharges battery very quick....
<annunakhi> I guess the question IS - how do I assign some virtual RAM ?
<annunakhi> cor - any idea ?
<cor> maybe you need a new battery
<annunakhi> No - I had Vista prior to This - worked fine
<cor> take the battery out and run it of DC only
<cor> *off
<annunakhi> Hm. LKet me try
<annunakhi> If it will completelly kill the PC to OFF - ill let u kno
<cor> only one of my laptops has a battery!
<cor> as soon as they die, I get another laptop, it's just as cheap!
<BlueFaceMonster> I guess it did kill his PC. Oh no (!)
<GinoMan_> FrChaz: that answers my question
<GinoMan_> STUPID TOUCHPAD!!!!
<GinoMan_> is there any way to make it so a certain key combination disables the trackpad?
<cor> sure
<cor> it's Linux, there's always a way
<Zuz|GoPats> indystormjay: you still need help with sound?
<Zuz|GoPats> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zuz|GoPats> !hi | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zizzfizzix> hey
<zizzfizzix> gimme please link to Amarok 2.1.1 instructions, not 2.1
<Sevis_> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<Sevis> No problem, Ubottu.
<Pliskin> oO
<muhammed> hi
<Sevis> G'day.
<noobstian> hello, I just installed ubuntu jaunty for the first time on my compaq presario cq40 laptop, and i'm having some trouble, i'm only able to connect to thee wireless connection on gnome and theres no sound onthe computr, i just installed the kubuntu-desktop and now when i logged onto gnome theres an icon on the desktop that says home.desktop and i'm afraid to erase it
<noobstian> im new to ubuntu
<GinoMan_> which module controls the trackpad?
<cor> there also an #ubuntu channel
<cor> depends. my touchpad is a synaptics, so it's synaptics. controlled (by user) with synclient
<GinoMan_> noobstian: don't erase it, it's not "vitally" important but it's worth keeping
<GinoMan_> all it is is a kde shortcut to your home director
<GinoMan_> directory*
<noobstian> GinoMan_, how about the sound?
<GinoMan_> what sound?
<noobstian> there's no sound on my laptop
<noobstian> since i wiped vista out and installed ubuntu
<GinoMan_> .... sudo alsaconf
<GinoMan_> see what it says
<GinoMan_> it will ask for your password
<noobstian> command not found
<GinoMan_> ....
<GinoMan_> why the hell did they have to switch to pulse audio
<GinoMan_> ok
<GinoMan_> ....
<GinoMan_> sudo aptitude install screen
<noobstian> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1529980
<GinoMan_> that means it worked
<GinoMan_> :)
<GinoMan_> do you know how to change your password
<noobstian> how do you mean?
<noobstian> change my password?
<GinoMan_> yes
<noobstian> which password?
<GinoMan_> what I'm gonna try to do (if I can get it working) is to essentially do remote desktop for you but with a terminal
<GinoMan_> so you'll be able to see what I'm doing
<noobstian> ok
<GinoMan_> but I want you to set a temporary different password like foobar or something
<GinoMan_> so that I don't know your real password
<GinoMan_> when I log in
<noobstian> how do i do that
<GinoMan_> first set up ssh
<noobstian> huh?
<GinoMan_> how are you connected to the internet
<GinoMan_> (I'll talk you through it
<GinoMan_> )
<noobstian> i am connected to the internet on gnome, kde wont let me connect to my wireless connection
<noobstian> wireless network connection
<GinoMan_> .... what service?
<GinoMan_> comcast?
<GinoMan_> verizon?
<noobstian> oh no, i'm in costa rica
<noobstian> it's a cable company named amnet
<GinoMan_> ...
<GinoMan_> ok
<noobstian> i got a cisco linksys router
<GinoMan_> router?
<GinoMan_> ok
<noobstian> yes
<GinoMan_> do you know how to log in to the router?
<noobstian> no, i mean i know how to connect to it
<Zuz|GoPats> what router?
<noobstian> i set it up quickly with vista on a cd
<GinoMan_> ... does this number look familiar? 192.168.1.1
<noobstian> like the model?
<GinoMan_> no
<GinoMan_> it's an ip address
<noobstian> what's that my ip add?
<GinoMan_> you router isn't secure....
<GinoMan_> that's the internal ip of the router
<Zuz|GoPats> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zuz|GoPats> thats for your sound
<noobstian> i'm currently on gnome
<GinoMan_> every device on your network has an ip
<noobstian> i can't log onto the internet on kde
<noobstian> ok
<Zuz|GoPats> why is that?
<ubuntu> hola
<GinoMan_> that's assigned by the router... such as 192.168.1.1 (router), 192.168.1.2 (first computer) etc
<noobstian> i don't know thats one of the reasons why i came here for
<noobstian> ok, so what am i suposed to do with the router?
<GinoMan_> it's a linsys?
<noobstian> yes
<GinoMan_> what's the model number
<noobstian> brb
<noobstian> linksys by cisco n ultra range plus
<noobstian> model
<noobstian> WRT160N
<GinoMan_> let me look it up
<GinoMan_> ok... go to this site: http://192.168.1.1
<GinoMan_> it's asking for a login and password... both are admin
<GinoMan_> all lower case
<noobstian> A username and password are being requested by http://192.168.1.1. The site says: "WRT160Nv2"
<GinoMan_> yes
<GinoMan_> you're litterally loging into your router
<GinoMan_> :)
<noobstian> what do i do?
<GinoMan_> uesrname is admin
<GinoMan_> password is admin
<noobstian> i tried that
<GinoMan_> on there it will tell you your external IP address.. it should be something that doesn't start with 192.168.1.1
<noobstian> it just repopped
<GinoMan_> or rather "192.168...
<noobstian> like i used admin and admin
<noobstian> didnt work
<GinoMan_> ya
<GinoMan_> that should have worked
<GinoMan_> unless your internet guy who set it up changed it so only he could administer it, which if you're renting the thing is perfectly legal
<noobstian> i set it up
<GinoMan_> .... what un and password did you set?
<noobstian> the router at least
<noobstian> hmmm
<noobstian> i dont know...i only set it up so i had to enter a connection password
<GinoMan_> try admin and that password
<noobstian> Didnt work
<GinoMan_> :(
<GinoMan_> I can't screen in, if you can't set up ssh forwarding and tell me your ip
<GinoMan_> :(
<cor> gazing up, did I really spot someone giving out login details to their net-facing router?
<noobstian> how can i figure it out?
#kubuntu 2009-08-15
<BigBuzzard> user name is router name wrt54xxx or somthing and psword is admin
<cor> I'd help, noobstian, but I've set the scrollback to a rediculously low level and (so) I can't see what your original problem was. Could you rephrase it into a few words?
<noobstian> hello, I just installed ubuntu jaunty for the first time on my compaq presario cq40 laptop, and i'm having some trouble, i'm only able to connect to thee wireless connection on gnome and theres no sound onthe computr, i just installed the kubuntu-desktop and now when i logged onto gnome theres an icon on the desktop that says home.desktop and i'm afraid to erase it
<Zxcvb> can you install koffice 2.0.1 without installing kde 4.3?
<cor> noobstian, in reality, hardware either works, and you get on with sh*t, or it doesn't and you do some WORK, getting it to work. Are you ready for that?
<cor> as for the desktop file, delete that, if you really must. but ask yourself, "Do I really need to delete this file?"
<noobstian> yes
<noobstian> as in i want to make it work
<cor> is that yes to the you beaing ready to WORK, read through manuals, learn shell commands and all that?
<noobstian> yes
<cor> good man! (or woman)
<noobstian> penis
<Zuz|GoPats> i keep getting firefox 3.5 updates everyday  :(
<cor> In your shoes, my first port of call would be google. Check to see if someone else has the *exact* same setup as you. There is a high chance of this. Use Google Linux.
<Zxcvb> cor: yeah, getting a toshiba nb205 working was a pain
<cor> but your pain can save someone elses!#
<cor> many many people's
<noobstian> ok im on google linux
<cor> thank the lord for search engines!
<noobstian> what am i looking for here
<cor> just google your exact model number, and ubuntu
<cor> then, if nothing looks good, try without the ubuntu
<noobstian> for the modem or the laptop?
<Zxcvb> cor: had to use the omnibook module and brute force the ectype option (ectype=12, finally) to get bluetooth working as well as enable wifi without windows (software killswitch problem)
<Zuz|GoPats> noobstian: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<cor> then get specific, adding terms for your hardware, using the exact strings you see in dmesg
<cor> ouch!
<Zuz|GoPats> be back later
<noobstian> i installed ubuntu then kubuntu desktop but now im on gnome
<cor> My other laptop is flawless in all distros. It's cuz it's a cheap laptop, I guess, a lot of them around. Linux is always painless on it. On this thing. Pfff!
<noobstian> i only got one result
<noobstian> for a different model
<noobstian> http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-78886-installing-ubuntu-linux-in-compaq-cq40-133tu
<noobstian> the first four digitsof the model are the same tho
<cor> Okay, better than nuffink. Check for relevant info. If not, you'll want to skip ubuntu references and just aim for your hardware on Linux.
<BigBuzzard> im new to irc. how do i find and log on to other chats
<cor> BigBuzzard, depends on the client
<Zxcvb> cor: took a few days to figure out I needed the omnibook module (it worked for a different toshiba laptop, so I just guessed it might work, even though nobody had tried it on that system
<cor> BigBuzzard, inside you home folder in .NameOfClient/logs is a good bet
<Zxcvb> cor: I still haven't gotten sound working out of the speaker (headphones work, though)
<Zxcvb> cor: the wiki still says the only way to get wifi to work is to enable it with ctrl-f8 in doze, though
<cor> Everything we do, so long as it's documented somewhere, is worth it. Keep at it, dude!
<Zxcvb> cor: any idea how you would edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks/ToshibaNB205?
<noobstian> cor: the rest of the results when taking ubntu out were just adds
<cor> noobstian,  Well, that's always a good place to start! It looks like you're going to have to get generic!
<noobstian> ok...
<cor> Zxcvb, dunno. I've not visited. I'll check it out.
<noobstian> what should i look for now
<cor> Looks like you need to be logged in to see edit controls
<Zxcvb> cor: ok, I'll make an account later
<Zxcvb> cor: my info is on the forum post for the nb205 currently
<noobstian> im not logged in?
<cor> noobstian, which piece of hardware you want working first?
<cor> noobstian, that was for Zxcvb
<noobstian> the laptop?
<noobstian> i mean
<noobstian> the sound
<noobstian> sound card?
<FloodBotK2> noobstian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cor> right, which sound card is it?
<noobstian> how do i check that on a terminal?
<cor> I usually start with dmesg
<noobstian> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1530013
<cor> woah!
<noobstian> *reading through that data*
<cor> No obvious sign of sound card
<noobstian> there was sound when i had vista i swear
<cor> did you say you get sound in your headphones?
<noobstian> no no, on the laptops speakers
<cor> huh?
<noobstian> i swear, it came with vista on it and it had sound
<cor> sure, but this isn't Vista
<noobstian> sure
<cor> On Ubuntu, do you get sound from *anywhere*?
<noobstian> nope
<cor> k
<cor> noobstian, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/364706/+viewstatus
<cor> You should post there
<noobstian> cor, so what do i do, to post there?
<noobstian> and what od i post?
<noobstian> that's exactly my problem yes
<cor> well, it's not just that dude, it's also you. So if you post, the status may shift to bug, and something get done
<noobstian> cor, i alreqdy signed up
<noobstian> how do i post in that thread
<cor> you gotta sign up first I think
<cor> everyone wants a sign-up
<noobstian> i signed up
<cor> Doh! I just noticed you already did
<cor> all those years in the darkroom, red text is wonky
<cor> can't you just post, then? You logged in?
<noobstian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/364706 here?
<noobstian> what do i post? i dont want to sound like a know nothing schmuck
<noobstian> i have the same problem?
<cor> pretty much, yeah. and don't worry about sounding foolish, I never let it stop me
<cor> you'll also want to look at the three outputs he provided, and do the two you haven't yet done
<noobstian> ok i just posted
<cor> and in there, look for the exact model of your sound card so you can, in the meantime, get yours working
<cor> inside the two output files, I mean.
<noobstian> so do i type lsmod into the terminal?
<cor> yup: sudo lsmod
<cor> a couple of links for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cor> actually, that'll do for now. ;o)
<cor> also, seriously, have you asked on #ubuntu? there might be a CQ40 owner there!
<noobstian> cor http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1530030
<noobstian> just asked in there
<EagleScreen> is there in repository any web development application? something similar to Frontpage?
<cor> woah! another list! I see sound modules loaded, so it must have picked up your sound card. Is it not listed in the system preferences? I can't be specific cuz I don't know gnome
<cor> EagleScreen, yes, a few.
<cor> a "wysiwyg" editor
<noobstian> on my system preferences?
<noobstian> hold on
<cor> I dunno what Gnome calls it, in KDE it would be system settings
<noobstian> default mixer tracks
<noobstian> and there's a dropdown list
<cor> EagleScreen, do a search in your package manager. I can't recommend one or another, but I know there's a few
<noobstian> on the devices
<cor> noobstian, I'd mess around in there for a while before recompiling drivers
<noobstian> like pick different options of everything and ttest for sound?
<eitreach> Hello. I have problems with sound in flash movies, running Ubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.3. Is there a common solution to this?
<cor> yeah, switch everything! try different players, that sorta thing.
<wirechief> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   <<< thats a good link for checking out your sound
<eitreach> I wouldn't know what to look for. It works fine in Gnome, and  Amarok works fine as well.
<noobstian> cor: none of them work
<cor> eitreach, is that flv files?
<noobstian> pulseaudio, alsa, oss, etc
<cor> weird
<eitreach> cor: yeah.
<cor> although I've had no problems, I often hear people recommending folk uninstall pulseaudio.
<cor> brb
<cor_occupied> got guests I gotta erm, handle, hopefully bbl
<noobstian> AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!1
<takoski> ahi
<w00ly> Hello, can anyone tell me where to find the amd k8 2.6.30 kernel? Is there such a thing? Is it any better than the generic i386?
<w00ly> anyone here?
<edu> i have problem with sound in ubuntu 9.04 with sdlmame
<edu> it is noisy in games
<edu> any ideas?
<maxie> how do i changes the keybord input??? because like when / button & is show on screen
<Dragnslcr> maxie- check System Settings -> Regional & Language
<mwadeKS> is there any difference in a file version name that ends with *ppa5 from one that ends with *ppa4 ?
<mwadeKS> or are they the same file from two different repositories only?
<mwadeKS> is there anyone here that can see me?
<mwadeKS> I wish you all a good night.
<J-_> Does anyone know the command to start wicd up at startup in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<J-_> what path does wicd install at? Or at least the executable?
<areski> olá!
<areski> hello!
<J3ster_> can any one help me out with changing my hdd's linux file persissions and ownership, i have read the chmod & chwon man pages but this hasd not sorted me problem
<J3ster_> my media folder with a ls -l looks like this -
<J3ster_> drwx------ 9 craig root 32768 1970-01-01 12:00 BACK-UP DRV
<J3ster_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   999     6 2009-03-15 18:19 cdrom -> cdrom0
<J3ster_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root   999  4096 2009-03-15 18:19 cdrom0
<J3ster_> drwxrwxrwx 1 root  root 16384 2009-08-14 17:09 Storage
<FloodBotK2> J3ster_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J3ster_> i just want to be able to out the Storage hdd back into my windows 2k3 server and be able to make changes, at present with the linux permissions messing everything up it keeps giving me a permission denied reply
<gilson> www.terra.com.br
<abhilash> good moring all i a abhilash
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<abhilash> sound is not proper
<abhilash> plz help
<J3ster_> this channel sux hard, you waisting your time if you want any help
<J3ster_> boo this channel
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<abhilash> sound is not proper
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<FloodBotK2> abhilash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<abhilash> My laptop is HP compaq CQ45-124TX.
<abhilash> It will always repeats the last piece of sound.
<abhilash> sound is not proper
<abhilash> hello sir  plz help any one  . In my compaq cqq 45 system not getting sound how to edit audio source file in /etc/
<abhilash> Compaq presario CQ45
<AJ1> ext3grep, can somebody explain to me how it works - or walk me through recovering a directory to another disk?
<puff_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<puff_> Where can i download Adobe Flash for my x64 system?
<bastidrazor> abhilash,
<pheonix>  hi can anyone help me changing the desktop background
<abhilash> hello sir bastidrazor
<abhilash> can u help me ?
<FireFly10> Hi people I suddenly find that I can't unlock my taskbar. Is there anyway to fix that?
<FireFly10> hello
<heo> What is wrong?  find . -type f -exec 'sed -i ...
<heo> ... "s#eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee#queries#g"' '{}' \;
<heo> find . -type f -exec 'sed -i "s#a#queries#g"' '{}' \;
<heo> sorry about the former, hard to read.
<heo> I try to replacee every a in every file of the dir-tree
<heo> *a = a alphabet
<yamishi> does anyone knows how to make a miniscript that pings google and if it is unable to connect restarts the network?
<yamishi> i have a rough idea about almost all
<Adys> Hi all. I tried to update my nvidia drivers to 190.x but didn't do it cleanly... now after hours of messing with command line, I finally got back to kdm
<Adys> problem is, kdm logs in fine, but it just "stays still" at the blue default wallpaper, nothing else starts
<Adys> any hint what could be causing it?
<mrh0057__> Look at /var/log/Xorg.log.0 and see if there are any error messages
<Adys> I dont think ive seen any last time lemme check again
<mrh0057__> The file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Adys> http://pastebin.com/m66a27218
<Adys> full file
<Adys> xorg.conf is the one generated by nvidia's installer
<Adys> (i downgraded back to 185.18.30)
<mrh0057__> look at ~/.xsession-errors to
<Adys> checking
<Adys> nothing special, just Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<Adys> I don't think its xorg
<Adys> but I don't know what else
<mrh0057__> .kde may have been corrupted
<Adys> i rm -rf'd it
<Adys> .kderc too
<Adys> Any idea what could reset whatever it is kdm is supposed to start?
<mrh0057__> no I never tried to reset kdm before
<mrh0057__> You can try to restart it and if that doesn't work you can try restarting the machine
<Adys> i restarted it like 10 times
<mrh0057__> have you tried logging in as a different user?
<Adys> hmm no actually
<Adys> good idea
<Adys> same results
<Adys> grr
<theadmin> Menu editor acts weirdly. I add some stuff, then it goes all "Upgrading system configuration", and it keeps doing this forever. (it resets when reaches 100%)
<mrh0057__> Adys I don't know what else it could be unless there is a permission error
<Adys> ran a chown -r on ~
<mrh0057__> Did you create a new user account and try to login
<Adys> yes just now, same result
<Adys> however the temp user definitely gets logged in from kdm
<Adys> it just doesnt start anything like the other
<mrh0057__> yeah it will just be the defaults
<Adys> yep but this must be system-wide then
<Adys> isnt there some sort of system daemon manager in kde?
<Adys> i remember messing with that a while ago
<mrh0057__> kwin is the new manager
<Adys> I mean a system-wide service editor
<mrh0057__> the /etc/init.d/kdm is the dameon
<Adys> ya but i thought there was a services manager
<mrh0057__> I don't know if there is a default one but you can use sysv-rc-conf
<Adys> ah great
<mrh0057__> Do you have any unreachable nfs mounted
<Adys> mrh0057__: Nope
<pheonix> how do i add an application to run once i log into kubuntu
<mrh0057__>  /notice Adys sorry I don't think I can help you further.  I'm out of ideas of what it can be
<pheonix> i mean is there something called startup menu
<theadmin> what is a good tool to mount .iso's?
<mrh0057__> pheonix - there is no startup menu in kde
<pheonix> then how do i manage it
<mrh0057__> theadmin - you can mount iso with mount
<theadmin> mrh0057, like, "mount /home/theadmin/file.iso /mnt/isodrive"?
<mrh0057__> Here is a link explaining it http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<mostafa> hello there I have a problem
<mostafa> when I shutdown or restart it doesn't do them and just stop for me
<mrh0057__> pheonix - put the scripts you wont to start in $HOME/.kde/Autostart
<mostafa> to press alt+ctrl+del
<pheonix> mrh0057__: how do i restart my kde
<mrh0057__> pheonix /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mostafa> raphink: can you help me bro?
<mrh0057__> mostafa: does it give you an halt message when you shutdown instead of powering off
<pheonix> <mrh0057__> error Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<pheonix> Not starting K Display Manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager.
<mrh0057__> is gdm your default?
<pheonix> i think so
<mrh0057__> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mrh0057__> pheonix: try removing every hidden file and directory that starts with .g in your home folder
<pheonix> mrh0057: have to leave will talk later bye
<mostafa> mrh0057__: I just go and check it for you again
<ulaas> i hate firefox deps on ubuntu
<ulaas> even esound....geeeeez
<mostafa> mrh0057__: when i want to restart it says "will now restart"
<mostafa> and when i press alt+ctrl+del
<mostafa> mrh0057__:  it says "md:stopping all md devices"
<mrh0057__> mostafa: that means it is shutting down
<mostafa> the difference between restart and shutdown is just
<mrh0057__> mostafa: it could have a problem releasing a device and get stuck
<mrh0057__> mostafa: there is little difference between shutdown and restart in what runs
<theadmin> Oh, about that... When i shut down, it says the following stuff:
<theadmin> *Will now halt
<theadmin> *Could not iterate IDE devices: No such file or directory
<mostafa> what should I do then? I think it is because of RAID system but I don't want it and I don't know how to remove it
<mrh0057__> theadmin - it means your computer acpi system probably not supported to shutdown the computer
<mostafa> how could I understand it supports or not?
<mrh0057__> theadmin - I mean power off.  All the services will shutdown
<theadmin> uh wha? No, it shuts down normally.
<theadmin> Except this error
<mrh0057__> mostafa - I don't have much experience with software raids
<mrh0057__> theadmin - could be an error with udev
<mrh0057__> theadmin- are you using any ide drives?
<mostafa> mrh0057__: I think it is the cause of that :D
<theadmin> mrh0057_, i have NO idea what those are
<theadmin> uh
<theadmin> Something's wrong with firefox
<theadmin> All my bookmarks have dissappeared. And also, it does not show anything in address bar when i open any page
<mrh0057__> mostafa: do a search on google.  There should be a log somewhere for the software raid
<theadmin> And it opens mozilla.org, even though google.com is my homepage.
<zoiss> hey guys. i have still trouble with my startup mixer settings. the master volume is set to the desired value first (like alsactl restore) but after some seconds it switches to 0. kmix is set to NOT load startup values so there has to be another proc that is changing the mixer settings. does anyone have any ideas?
<theadmin> guess i'll reboot. Will most likely solve it, firefox acts weird sometimes.
<theadmin> What's wrong with the forums?
<theadmin> Sigh. I have a problem and nobody can help me... is there a firefox support channel or something? Cause it's serious.
<theadmin> Never mind :D found it.
<Firefishe> I'm using kde 4.2.4, I'm assuming compositing is on.  Each time I use Firefox, after a bit of browsing, suddenly my scrollbar locks up, then the screen start artificating something fierce.  What might be going on here?
<Firefishe> starts artifacting
<oliveraa1ango> xchat
<oliveraa1ango> hi
<oliveraa1ango> just new to this IRC in ubunut environment
<oliveraa1ango> need help ... appreciate any response
<mostafa> hi
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: r u there?
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: y don't u say your prob?
<oliveraa1ango> hi
<oliveraa1ango> yes im online
<oliveraa1ango> just new to ubuntu env ... is there any similar IE for ubuntu os?
<mostafa> Interner Explorer you mean
<mostafa> ?
<oliveraa1ango> is there a YM or GTalk look alike IM in ubuntu?
<oliveraa1ango> yap, mostafa...
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: try firefox :-)
<mostafa> firefox and pidgin
<oliveraa1ango> Location please, mostafa?
<oliveraa1ango> hi rysh
<oliveraa1ango> but im in ubuntu pc server
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: i think Pidgin can also use gtalk
<mostafa> firefox for your browser and pidgin or kopete for your messenger
<oliveraa1ango> is firefox built-in in ubuntu server?
<mostafa> rysh: yeah it can
<oliveraa1ango> how can i use it?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: isn't ubuntu server only console ?
<oliveraa1ango> how to do it mostafa?
<oliveraa1ango> rysh, yes ... im in my newly installed ubuntu pc server
<oliveraa1ango> hi promulo
<mostafa> type "sudo apt-get install pidgin firefox" in terminal
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: then run them
<mostafa> :D
<oliveraa1ango> mostafa, i can do it in this irc?
<mostafa> open terminal
<oliveraa1ango> sudo apt-get install pidgin firefox
<oliveraa1ango> ops ... ok through terminal ...
<mostafa> yeah type this through terminal
<oliveraa1ango> im more familiar with windows env
<oliveraa1ango> how can i open terminal if im in thi irc?
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: you just change the environment?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: what program you use for IRC
<shanali4> How to open my computer in kubuntu
<oliveraa1ango> hmmmm... got lost how i entered ... xchat?
<shanali4> How to open my computer in kubuntu
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: press "alt+f2" then type terminal
<oliveraa1ango> hi shanali
<shanali4> Hi
<shanali4> I M new to linux
<shanali4> Plz help How to open my computer in kubuntu
<mostafa> you can explore your hard drive through konqueror,dolphin,terminal
<oliveraa1ango> got lost with Alt+F2
<shanali4> Their is no C:, D:, E: drives
<shanali4> plz help
<oliveraa1ango> was asked to relog in this server ...
<oliveraa1ango> how can i chk what irc im using  .... earlier tried xchat ...
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: do you have graphical environment?
<user_> Linux shows them as file systems not hardrives (dev or sha i think)
<oliveraa1ango> i think ... irssi
<rysh> shanali4: what you mean with "open my computer" ... what you want to do ? ...
<rysh> you can see the files in Dolphin / konqueror ... this is like Explorer
<oliveraa1ango> mostafa ... yes ... i think im in irsii or xchat
<oliveraa1ango> dolphin?
<oliveraa1ango> is dolphin a std package in ubuntu server version?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: xchat is a GUI program...
<mostafa> oliveraa1ango: yes it is
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: This is the kubuntu group ... where people use Kubuntu ... with KDE ...
<oliveraa1ango> rysh ... but i dont know this xchat is working although i installed it earlier
<oliveraa1ango> i see... am i in wrong environment? but it should be compatible even im ubuntu ...
<oliveraa1ango> how can i open XChat?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: what you want to do with linux ?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: browse the web ?
<rysh> then better not install ubuntu-server
<oliveraa1ango> just a beginner to this ubuntu ...
<rysh> but install Kubuntu .... or if you want to use Gnome ... Ubuntu
<oliveraa1ango> thinkin this will give me an advantage use for a small startup biz
<rysh> last time i installed ubuntu-server it did not install a graphical user interface ...
<rysh> so you have a black screen and need to type commands
<oliveraa1ango> am i experiencing the same you had?
<oliveraa1ango> yap ... all like a DOS env
<oliveraa1ango> welcome back shanali
<user_> good thing about ubuntu (variants) is th hard to grasp (unlike plain command line interfaces) so when switching from winblows it doesnt take long to get used to it :)e gui's arent
<oliveraa1ango> mostafa ... are you around? thanks for some inputs earlier
<oliveraa1ango> hi user?
<oliveraa1ango> i think under ubuntu ... i can switch between window by using Alt command
<oliveraa1ango> can sudo will do?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: ... you have several options ... you can try to log in to another virtual terminal ... like CTRL ALT F2 .. .and log in there with your user name ... and do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oliveraa1ango> you mean, i can install virtual terminal in ubuntu server envt?
<rysh> Hmmm seems CTRL not really needed ... only needed when you want to escape X
<rysh> Yes ...
<oliveraa1ango> let me try ... ALT F2 or CTRL ALT F2?
<rysh> both will work i think ...
<oliveraa1ango> hold on ... will try ... hope i can return to this ...
<rysh> You can go back ... using F1
<rysh> meaning ALT F1
<oliveraa1ango> wuah ... almost lost ... lucky with ALT F1
<oliveraa1ango> hahahahahaha...
<oliveraa1ango> need GPS in this Ubuntu env ..
<rysh> But you see it works ?
<oliveraa1ango> learning new things ....
<rysh> ALT F2 will give you another login prompt
<oliveraa1ango> yap ... ALT F1 will bring you back in this window
<oliveraa1ango> yap rysh ...
<rysh> so you have 6 of them
<oliveraa1ango> what was it again for virtual terminal?
<rysh> try login on on TT2 ... ALT F2
<rysh> TTY2
<rysh> :-)
<oliveraa1ango> then what will be the scenario?
<oliveraa1ango> command not found at TTY
<rysh> type this command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oliveraa1ango> let me try ubuntu desktop ...
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: i am not really sure this will work, but you can try ... another option is download an desktop edition of (k)ubuntu and start over again and install that fresh
<oliveraa1ango> yap ... downloading but it takes about 51 mins
<oliveraa1ango> left it still downloading
<rysh> yeah :-) ... a lot of packages :-)
<oliveraa1ango> will a desktop can run in server env?
<oliveraa1ango> any idea?
<oliveraa1ango> hope it will work fine and not mess up this server
<rysh> Yes ... servers are daemon programs ...
<oliveraa1ango> what do you mean?
<rysh> these also work on a desktop machine
<rysh> a desktop machine only also has a GUI ...
<oliveraa1ango> do i understd it as ubuntu desktop will work under ubuntu server envt?
<rysh> ubuntu-server is ubuntu without the graphical user interface
<oliveraa1ango> still a lot of pkgs to download and install
<oliveraa1ango> yap ... thought ubuntu server has gui
<oliveraa1ango> only desktop has gui like windows xp or vista
<oliveraa1ango> hi ethercrow
<rysh> most times a server only needs to serve ... no need to have a gui on such a machine
<oliveraa1ango> rysh...where are you located?
<rysh> HK
<oliveraa1ango> i see...im here in SG
<rysh> Aha  not to far away
<oliveraa1ango> how to check what IRC im using at this moment?
<rysh> seems i can use a command to ask you program to identify itself :-)
<oliveraa1ango> now only ALT key is working ...
<rysh> No problem i think ///// you mean ALT F2 ?
<oliveraa1ango> welcome back client1
<oliveraa1ango> welcome egidio
<oliveraa1ango> welcome awidegreen
<oliveraa1ango> rysh ... what program or command is it?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: you use  irssi v0.8.12
<oliveraa1ango> installed irssi already ...
<rysh> yes you are useing that now
<oliveraa1ango> like to know to verify what irc im currently using now
<oliveraa1ango> how to check?
<rysh> irssi is the program you use to get on irc
<oliveraa1ango> ok ... any command to verify this and its version?
<rysh> it's version 0.8.12
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: i am not very familiar with this program so i am not suer how to chack from within irssi
<oliveraa1ango> yes ... i got it now
<oliveraa1ango> im using irssi
<rysh> i myself use Quassel in KDE 4.3 on Kubuntu :-)
<oliveraa1ango> i will need a lot of time to learn more about this ubuntu envt
<oliveraa1ango> it's like DOS envt before
<oliveraa1ango> fast response but not friendly ... back in 1980s
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: the beginning is the hardest ... after that it will get easier and easier ...
<oliveraa1ango> yap...
<oliveraa1ango> my worry is the desktop im dwnldg now...hope it will not corrupt this svr setup
<rysh> when you have a graphical user interface ... seems you are choosing for GNOME, then it will be maybe easier for you to manage
<oliveraa1ango> GNOME?
<rysh> ubuntu is based on gnome ... kubuntu is based on KDE
<oliveraa1ango> i see...
<rysh> so you said you instaleld ubuntu-desktop
<rysh> and not kubuntu-desktop
<oliveraa1ango> dwnldg ubuntu-desktop at this moment ... still will take minutes
<rysh> SO if you have later questions about GNOME ... you better ask them in #ubuntu ... and not here :-)
<oliveraa1ango> yap ... rysh ... ill look for the ubuntu channel / room
<rysh> OK
<oliveraa1ango> how is HK now?
<oliveraa1ango> where in HK are you stayg?
<rysh> i'm on hk island
<oliveraa1ango> but this #kubuntu channel is under server Ubuntu2 that shows in this IRC
<oliveraa1ango> new territories?
<rysh> No ..... HK island
<oliveraa1ango> ah ok ....
<rysh> hope for you this will work :-)
<oliveraa1ango> crossing fingers
<oliveraa1ango> what do you do there in HK, rysh?
<oliveraa1ango> how long do you use Kubuntu?
<rysh> btw you also can switch to other virt terminals using ALT left or right arrow keys
<corigo> Having some real troubles with the Task Bar widgets. Every time I click Add Widget I get a box that says "Desktop" and nothing else. Now the only widget left siplaying art the Launcher, Last Attached Device, and Network (which is unable to so a different icon when connected to the Wireless Network). I can't seem to remove the "Destop" boxes, and the task bar isn't even showing my open application windows any more. Help!
<oliveraa1ango> yap ... cool
<corigo> KDE 4.3 on Kubuntu 9.04_64
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: i use kubuntu now about 2 and half years ... but i use Linux for about 11 years
<oliveraa1ango> hi corigo
<oliveraa1ango> wow ... Linux Pro
<rysh> my main desktop OS
<oliveraa1ango> who irssi
<oliveraa1ango> ok ... your desktop is in a separate pc?
<oliveraa1ango> hi genan
<oliveraa1ango> hi newbuntu1
<corigo>  is there a GUI app for managing Start up items like in Gnome?
<oliveraa1ango> who
<corigo> Having some real troubles with the Task Bar widgets. Every time I click Add Widget I get a box that says "Desktop" and nothing else. Now the only widget left siplaying art the Launcher, Last Attached Device, and Network (which is unable to so a different icon when connected to the Wireless Network). I can't seem to remove the "Destop" boxes, and the task bar isn't even showing my open application windows any more. Help!
<oliveraa1ango> rysh, many thanks ... chat you later
<rysh> oliveraa1ango: ok ok ... hope it works
<oliveraa1ango> going to bootup just completed installing desktop
<oliveraa1ango> buzz in later ...
<rysh> ok :-) ... success
<oliveraa1ango> not yet ... once i able to buzz in will update you later
<rysh> ok
<oliveraa1ango> quit
<Sean> hello, everyone
<Guest96690> help
<sluo-bj> hello
<sluo-bj> anyone can see my msg?
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: nope
<sluo-bj> hei, shadeslaye
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: hey
<sluo-bj> I'm looking for driver for PCMICA card
 * shadeslayer checks out the new Karmic alpha 4 release
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: does lspci show the card?
<sluo-bj> It seems not.
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: hmm,then you need to find the correct module and use modprobe modulename
<sluo-bj> er... but it seems not be detected
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: that is why you need to find the module and manually load it
<sluo-bj> before, I can see the light flashes when I insert it. but some time later, it go dark and never flash any more
<sluo-bj> How can I know the module name ?
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: ok remove it and reinsert it and pastebin the output of : dmesg | tail
<shadeslayer> sluo-bj: youll have to google that,i have no idea
<sluo-bj> I'm goooogling always...but no result so far.
<sluo-bj> Ok. Thank you any way :)
<ohlievher> hi room
<kaddi> hi | ohlievher
<shadeslayer> ohlievher: oh hi
<kaddi> almost would have worked, if I hadn't forgotten the ! :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: hehe
<ohlievher> hi kaddi and shades
<ohlievher> just new to this envt
<ohlievher> i mean in this ubuntu chatroom
<ohlievher> what is this room all about?
<kaddi> this is the official support channel for kubuntu
<ohlievher> i see ... for kubuntu ... what's the difference with Ubuntu?
<kaddi> incidentially my up- and my down-key stopped working this morning. :( I was wondering if I could reassign them with xmodmap or something, but I can't find out how to query the keycode of the keys. Does anyone know how to do this=
<kaddi> ohlievher the difference is the displaymanager and the installed programs. Kubuntu uses KDE and therefore uses amarok for music, konqueror for web and dolphin as explorer by default, while Ubuntu uses gnome as displaymanager and has rythmbox, epiphany and nautilus as default, I think.
<mozillo> hello world
<ubuntu> czesc
<firsttimeuser> hi
<kaddi> !hi | firsttimeuser
<ubottu> firsttimeuser: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bebebebebe> Can i get some help with wicd here?
<cor> !lol | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<cor> lol
<kaddi> o.o
<cor> bebebebebe, what sort of help?
<cor> uninstalling?
<bebebebebe> cant connect to one wep network,
<cor> oh my
<cor> what seems to be the trouble?
<bebebebebe> it doesnt connect
<cor> clearly
<cor> what seems to be the trouble?
<bebebebebe> ehm, im on my neighbours now. but when i press connect it just loads for 1 sec and nothing happens
<bebebebebe> i have two wlans, can i connect both at the same time_
<cor> press connect? is that in the list of available connexions in the wicd gui?
<bebebebebe> yes
<cor> connect to two wlans? sure, if you have two wlan cards. actually, it may be possible, with a virtual adapptor, but I've not tried that, yet
<cor> what do your error logs say the trouble is?
<bebebebebe> someone type something
<bebebebebe> ok im still connected to my neighbours
<cor> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cor> fyi
<pheonix> what is compiz manager equivalent in kubuntu
<bebebebebe> the gui seems to be bugged, cause it doesnt connect to the wlan im pressing connect at
<bebebebebe> or the statuswindow is bugged
<bebebebebe> its like randomly trying to connect to other networks when i press connect
<cor> bebebebebe, clearly you've already uninstalled Network Manager. Personally, I'd also remove wicd and just setup your interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces, in the long run, it's usually easier.
<cor> I messed around with network managers for almost a whole weekend when I first put in Kubuntu - what a waste of time!
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: he
<shadeslayer> *hey
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer, did you figure out your streaming issue ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yep
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: the media player widget can play video only via a gstreamer backend
<shadeslayer> not via xine
<shadeslayer> same goes for miniplayer
<BluesKaj> ok, I use VLC for practically everything media...one stop shopping :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah,me too,but i was just experimenting
<cor> get_iplayer + vlc = yum
<cor> eat dem playlist baby!
<BluesKaj> cor , iplayer ?
<cor> get_iplayer is a perl script that scrapes iplayer (and itv,et al with plugins). search, download, etc. rather good.
<BluesKaj> cor got a url - source site ?
<BluesKaj> or repos ?
<sturmtieF> hi there
<sturmtieF> ups?
<co_aja> morning all
<sturmtieF> morning co-aja
<sturmtieF> funny, in germany its 15:15
<cor> sure, loads. one sec
<cor> http://linuxcentre.net/projects/get_iplayer-pvr-manager/
<firsttimeuser>  I am new to ubuntu ....I have a small issue ...it is not able to detect my usb smart drive...
<cor> there's links to get_iplayer and all resources on that page.
<firsttimeuser> smart drive 2.5 hdd nema enclosure....please help
<BluesKaj> cor , so you use iplayer instead of mythtv , is this the idea ?
<cor> dunno about mythtv, I just like to grab certain radio/tv shows, and get_iplayer makes it scripting/cron-easy
<cor> wake up thursday morning, 2 hours of Gilles Peterson waiting in high quality audio format
<cor> Mmmm..
<colton_> Somehow I accidentally screwed up my desktop. When I click the minimize button on a window (the little upside down '^' looking thingy) it the window doesn't move to a tray from which I can click it and maximize it again, it just disappears. How do I fix this?
<kaddi> colton_ gimme a second I'll find it.. :p
<kaddi> colton_ the applet you are missing should be caled task manager. Just add it into your taskbar and you should see all the minimized windows there.
<colton_> Aha, brilliant. Thx.
<colton_> Oh look, I have ten instances of firefox, 4 instance of konqueror, 4 consoles. No wonder why my computer is quite as quick as i'm used to!
<kaddi> your welcome
<kaddi> lol
<cor> in the future, when you "accidentally" close the task manager, a message may pop up saying, "ARE YOU NUTS???!?", and so on
<kaddi> I switched to fancytasks/stasks quite a while ago.. more shininess :D
<kaddi> but stasks hasn't been updated in a while :(
<twister> Yes
<de> test
<twister> Why does anyone speak ?
<cor> or when they do, use back-to-front non-english
<twister> im from argentina but i can speak english
<cor> Good work!
<gerd> Hallo?
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<khaije|amalt> so my kopete will only send messages with 'enter' with numlock is off, is this the intended behaviour?
<BluesKaj> just making sure the bot is awake
<BluesKaj> use konversation for irc
<khaije|amalt> me? i am. lol, that was my 'question'
<khaije|amalt> re: IM like jabber etc
<BluesKaj> then why bother with kopete ?
<twister> IS To dificult to change from KDE to Gnome ?
<BluesKaj> twister, ask in #ubuntu ,but there is a tutorial called pure gnome
<slow-motion> hi
<shadeslayer> slow-motion: hello
<sturmtieF> shit, after distupgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 - my pcmcia-wlan issnt working, no connection possible via wlan
<slow-motion> hi shadeslayer
<sturmtieF> if nobody have a idea - i make a clean fresh install from the 9.04 cd
<khaije|amalt> sturmtieF: whats yr wlan card? you'll just as likely have the same problem with a clean install so you may as well do some research first
<cor> it's not windows, you know
<sturmtieF> khaije|amalt: ir is a netgear WGT
<sturmtieF> ups
<sturmtieF> netgear WG511T
<sturmtieF> cor: i know ;)
<sturmtieF> ut with my background - perhups the try with a fresh install would be a bit faster....
<shadeslayer> ++
<khaije|amalt> sturmtieF: could you paste the output to yr 'lspci' to pastebin pls?
<sturmtieF> in the hardware-driver-manegment i cant actiate the driver for this pmcia - i see it - i can klick on activate - but nothing else .... its not activated after that ... and - yes - a lan-connection is running and working for that
<sturmtieF> mom khaije|amalt
<Guest93672> hello?
<Guest93672> hi
<Guest93672> can someone help
<shadeslayer> sure
<Guest93672> okay
<Guest93672> i just put u buntu on my laptop
<sturmtieF> khaije|amalt: www.pastebin.org/9226
<Guest93672> like a week ag\
<Guest93672> it was going like super fas
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: how did you like it?
<Guest93672> good.
<Guest93672> lol
<Guest93672> but now the boot time is horrible..
<Guest93672> and all apps are slow to load
<Guest93672> and download
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: what did you do? :P
<Guest93672> nothing!
<Guest93672> lol
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: ok,anyways install bootchart and have a look at the image of the  boot process and see if you detect a anomally
<Guest93672> okay.
<Guest93672> is there a terminal command to get bootchart
<sturmtieF> Guest93672:  take the win cd more far away from your laptop
<Guest93672> lol
<shadeslayer> *anomaly
<cor> detect an anomally.. very nice.. could have come straight out of Star Trek
<shadeslayer> cor: hehe
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: type : sudo apt-get install bootchart in a terminal
<cor> I love how we speak like this now. with all this technology, it's a good thing
<sturmtieF> khaije|amalt: got the pastebin-link?
<Guest93672> E: invalid bootchart operation
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: you just need to reboot after installing
<cor> lol
<khaije|amalt> sturmtieF: ya, u said it worked before the upgrade?
<Guest93672> oh
<Guest93672> so reboot now
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: yep
<shadeslayer> Guest93672: and the image would be in /var/log/bootchart
<khaije|amalt> Guest93672: before you reboot, did bootchar install ok?
<khaije|amalt> bootchart that is
<shadeslayer> !bum | Guest93672
<ubottu> Guest93672: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sturmtieF> khaije|amalt: yes - worked before. first with WICD ... and brfore the upgrade i installed knetworkmanager instead - because of third-partie
<sturmtieF> but knetworkm. worked fine till the upgrade
<BluesKaj> sturmtieF, you skipped an important step when you upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 , you didn't upgrade to 8.10 first, therefore you have to expect broken apps and dependencies
<sturmtieF> khaije|amalt: ups
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ++
<sturmtieF> khaije|amalt: ok, fresh install ... over lan i am saving my homedir now - and after that - a short fresch install ... if there it is no quicker solution
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, how many kernel upgrades since 8.04 ?
<sturmtieF> oh, msg goes to BlueKaj
<sturmtieF> :)
<sturmtieF> sorry
<khaije|amalt> sturmtieF: I think this would help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7237781&postcount=4
<BluesKaj> sturmtieF, ithink a fresh install is best , yes
<khaije|amalt> if my evaluation of this situation is correct, then it's actually not an especially complicated problem
<sturmtieF> hmm
<BluesKaj> sturmtieF, have you tried wicd again , cuz the widget-network-manager is flaky still on 9.10
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: about 3 every version so thatll be about 9-10
<khaije|amalt> oh ya, what BluesKaj said, I'm using gnome-networkmanager in kde4 for best effect
<sturmtieF> no, but i will try it noe ... if WICD will solve this prob - its ok... wicd is not bad
<khaije|amalt> anyone played with connman? i see it's in the ubuntu repo's
<sturmtieF> sorry for typing-mistakes ... left hand is injured
<khaije|amalt> np :)
<sturmtieF> only little finger leftside is free to use ;)
<BluesKaj> so skipping a version upgrade is a dangerous practice IMO , lots of kernel modules not being installed
<BluesKaj> changed kernel modules
<cor> man: interfaces
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: have you seen the new alpha 4 btw?
<adna> shadeslayer: Just installed alpha 4 which works great but can't find my wireless chipset.
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> im thinking of upgrading....
<adna> Or maybe not ipw3945 problem, but wireless doesn't work out of the box like with 9.04
<sturmtieF> BluesKaj: khaije|amalt: i do now a fresh install... problem is the madwifi-driver ... i can not install it.
<adna> ...otherwise it's surprisingly stable for alpha.
<shadeslayer> cool
<sturmtieF> and - after that - when the problem is still there - i need to go face to face with the code
<cor> none of the kubuntu releases work with my wifi, I always need to put in some daily kernel
<cor> once you find the right kernel, it's trivial.
<adna> cor: How does one do that?
<cor> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<cor> google about to see if any kernel versions are known to work with your hardware, and keep trying the latest!
<cor> meanwhile there's probably a driver out there.
<adna> cor: THNX.
<cor> np. remember to grab all the packages, source, headers, and kernel image. install in the correct order (the order that gives no errors!) and then simply add a line to your grub config, test it out. if it doesn't work, just reboot and your back to your regular kernel
<cor> *you're
<GinoMan_> someone in here really good at modules
<GinoMan_> ?
<adna> cor: It's an intel chipset. the latest drivers are not downloadable, they're integrated with the kernel.
<cor> but you can usually compile modules and add them to the kernel
<cor> as a last resort!
<jan__> hello there, I got a question about ati and activating desktop effects in KDE 4.3... is there anyone that might help me with the issue that I can not activate it....
<jan__> some sort of discussion...
<jan__> at least...
<Tm_T> !ati | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jan__> okay, I'll look into it
<Tm_T> jan__: other than that, I'm not best person to help, so just explain your issue to us all and wait patiently if someone knows
<jan__> okay, thx, I'll read through the given page, try some stuff and if it still does not work, I'll try to be more specific and see if someone have an idea (if it still does not work that is)
<Brian_> hey i just did a update and now after a restart the cashew in the corner is gone and my desktop is now a bunch of checkard squares  and i cant right click on the desktop
<shadeslayer> Brian_: press alt+d and then press =
<Brian_> i will in a sec im running in recovery mode, i forgot last night when i did the update i got a error maybe a broken dependency
<Brian_> ok im booting in now
<shadeslayer> Brian_: its probably that plasma is zoomed out
<Brian_> i dont think plasma is running
<Brian_> alt d  didnt do anything
<shadeslayer> Brian_: you have to press = after that
<Brian_> in synaptic it says i have 17 broken packages
<carpii_> in tsclient, theres a vcn option but its disabled. What must I install to enable this option ?
<carpii_> vnc
<Brian_> synaptic says i got 17 broken packages  dont you think that has somthing to do with it?
<shadeslayer> Brian_: :o
<shadeslayer> Brian_: yes then
<Brian_> lol
<shadeslayer> Brian_: youre on 4.3 right?
<Brian_> how do i fix a broken package
<Brian_> 4.2.3
<shadeslayer> Brian_: run sudo apt-get -f install
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> done
<shadeslayer> Brian_: log out and press alt+E
<Brian_> oh i just restarted
<shadeslayer> Brian_: is it working?
<Brian_> i sec
<Brian_> illl se
<Brian_> e
<Brian_> nope still no cashew and the chackard desktop that i cant click on
<shadeslayer> Brian_: press alt+F2
<Brian_> ok
<shadeslayer> Brian_: does anything come up?
<Brian_> ya
<shadeslayer> Brian_: type plasma and hit enter
<shadeslayer> Brian_: did something happeN/
<Brian_> nothing
<shadeslayer> Brian_: no cashew too?
<Brian_> nope
<Brian_> i clicked on desktop effects and it said compi isnt installed
<Brian_> so im installing that now
<shadeslayer> Brian_: compiz?
<Brian_> ya
<shadeslayer> Brian_: kde uses kwin
<Brian_> o
<shadeslayer> Brian_: open a konsole via alt+F2 and type kwin --replace in the konsole
<Brian_> should i just do a re install
<shadeslayer> Brian_: its up to you
<shadeslayer> Brian_: do you really think a reinstall will solve the problem?
<Brian_> the desktop blinked and i saw the wallpaper but only for a split second
<shadeslayer> Brian_: with the kwin command?
<Brian_> all this happened after i did a update and i got a errer half way threw
<Brian_> ya
<shadeslayer> Brian_: ok just type kwin in konsole
<Brian_> nope
<shadeslayer> hmm,well just 2 more things and after that im out of ideas
<Brian_> ok
<shadeslayer> Brian_: type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a console
<Brian_> oh hey i think i figured it out
<Brian_> last night when i did the upgrade it was installing 4.3
<Brian_> i just checked and im running 4.3 now
<Brian_> how do i downgrade back to 4.2.3
<shadeslayer> Brian_: you cant
<shadeslayer> Brian_: well theres a way....but if you mess it up,you might have to reinstall
<shadeslayer> Brian_: remove the KDE 4.3 backports line and remove kubuntu-desktop from a TTY NOT a konsole
<cor> *Ubuntu installer should create a "spare system" partition automatically, where folk can test upgrades.
<shadeslayer> Brian_: then install kubuntu-desktop for a 4.2.3 experience
<cor> Linux can boot from extended partition, you could have a dozen OS in there, a hundred!
<Brian_> well i just opened synaptic and kubuntu-desktop wasnt installed
<shadeslayer> cor: imho there should be a recovery center kind of thing where you press a button and all your files on /home/$user are backed up and the sytem is restored to default
<shadeslayer> Brian_: then install it :o
<cor> you could have a "System restore" that actually really worked
<cor> yes!
<cor> Or at least, "yesterday"
<cor> with HD's as big as they are, and extended partitions being bootable, you could easily snapshot entire systems, create any number of test scenarios. that area of *ubuntu needs work
<cor> get this.. my single user mode check disks option doesn't even attempt to unmount the disks first, and ALWAYS errors. how crazy is that?
<Brian_> im restarting now i hope that was the problem
<Brian_> kubuntu desktop is kinda key
<shadeslayer> Brian_: yeah
<shadeslayer> Brian_: its a meta-package
<shadeslayer> !meta-package | Brian_
<ubottu> Brian_: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Brian_> wah  still the checkard desktop no cashew
<cor> an umbrella package, sorta
<shadeslayer> Brian_: ok last attempt
<shadeslayer> Brian_: type : rm -rf in a tty
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<cor> checkered! someone was after that!
<shadeslayer> Brian_: type : rm -rf ~/.kde in a tty
<cor> someone in this channel or another. erm..
<cor> removing the background in KDE4
<shadeslayer> Brian_: that command will restore all KDE settings
<shadeslayer> to default
<Brian_> in a tty??
<shadeslayer> Brian_: press ctrl+alt+F1
<shadeslayer> Brian_: you have logged out of KDE right?
<Brian_> ya
<Brian_> are there spaces in that command
<shadeslayer> Brian_: rm -rf ~/.kde
<shadeslayer> Brian_: after rm yes
<shadeslayer> Brian_: and before ~
<Brian_> ok now log back in
<shadeslayer> yep
<Brian_> ah how
<shadeslayer> Brian_: what happened?
<Brian_> i cant login
<shadeslayer> Brian_: the login manager disappeared?
<Brian_> brb
<shadeslayer> okies
<cor> maybe next time mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<shadeslayer> cor: whats the use?
<cor> heh
<shadeslayer> cor: it already wasnt working :P
<cor> that folder is the source of most trouble, deleting it is good! you're right!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<heo> anyone  using "interactive  PHP shell"?
<heo> How can you get it to  kubuntu?
<heo> phpsh is not in apt-cache
<shadeslayer> !phpsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpsh
<shadeslayer> nothing in ubottu either
<shadeslayer> !find phpsh
<ubottu> File phpsh found in horde3, nessus-plugins, typo3-src-4.2
<cor> php --ineractive
<cor> except spelt right
<cor> or just -a
<_marekt> hi i have a problem with dependencies in gnome-games, here is output: http://pastebin.com/m871a810
<_marekt> sorry, wrogn channel
<shadeslayer> _marekt: uh #ubuntu ?
<firsttimeuser_> hi
<firsttimeuser_> i have trouble getting a usb harddisk detected....
<firsttimeuser_> http://pastebin.org/9245
<firsttimeuser_> please help
<eladh7> hello, I need help
<eladh7> There's someone here?
<eladh7> I installed ubuntu 9.04 now and I have a problem with viewing Flash content.
<eladh7> After installing the ubuntu finished, I installed all the updates and installed the latest driver for my graphics card - Hardware drivers.
<eladh7> The problem is that when I see a flash video on youtube, they work me slow, and can not be watch like this.
<eladh7> The problem is not only on youtube, are all sites that allow video viewing.
<eladh7> It should be noted that when I go to youtube for the first time, opened in firefox top bar that said should install Flash to view the Videos.
<FloodBotK2> eladh7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eladh7> In the top bar I had three possible installation of a flash, one of them was - adobe flash, and that I installed.
<carpii_> heh
<shadeslayer> eladh7: install the flash plugin
<shadeslayer> !flash | e;
<ubottu> e;: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shadeslayer> !flash | ela
<ubottu> ela: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pronoy> !sound > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<pronoy> guys need help on sound in intrepid..i am getting no sound on the laptop speakers but only on headphones
<pronoy> guys need help on sound in intrepid..i am getting no sound on the laptop speakers but only on headphones
<shadeslayer> pronoy: did you see the PM?
<cuznt> [13:14] <ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<pronoy> shadeslayer : yup
<cuznt> are the speakers muted?
<shadeslayer> pronoy: type alsamixer in a konsole and set everything to high
<firsttimeuser_> my usb hdd is not getting detected
<firsttimeuser_> dmesg output
<firsttimeuser_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253743/
<firsttimeuser_> please advice
<pronoy> shadeslayer: no success,...also do i close the konsole after i have set it to high....i think it may not work if the konsole is closed
<wirechief> firsttimeuser are you trying to get your usb hdd detected with virtualbox ?
<firsttimeuser> nope ..please check logs at end.....
<shadeslayer> pronoy: quit the mixer via :q
<shadeslayer> pronoy: uh not q but esc
<pronoy> shadeslayer: no success still
<shadeslayer> pronoy: ok in kmixer check all channels and set them to high
<pronoy> done that
<pronoy> shadeslayer: done that
<pronoy> shadeslayer: ??
<shadeslayer> pronoy: sorry
<shadeslayer> pronoy: i have no idea
<wirechief> pronoy read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<pronoy> guys any idea how to get sound on laptop speakers in intrepid ???
<wirechief> did you read the help at the link i gave pronoy ?
<shadeslayer> pronoy: paste the output of : lspci | grep Audio
<pronoy> wirechief : yes sir...i did
<wirechief> then what does your alsa info look like ?
<pronoy> shadeslayer:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<shadeslayer> !ich9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich9
<pronoy> wirechief: i have analog intel digital and intel analog
<pronoy> wirechief: showing as playback hardware devices
<wirechief> pronoy without more information, i am at a loss on how to direct help for your issue.
<shadeslayer> pronoy: looks like a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274424
<pronoy> wirechief: let me pastebin aplay -l for you shall i ?
<wirechief> i need the alsa info
<rav> hello. is there an application for power management on jaunty?
<shadeslayer> pronoy: see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101993
<shadeslayer> rav: kde i suppose?
<shadeslayer> rav: press the battery icon in the taskbar
<pronoy> wirechief http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/253750/
<shadeslayer> pronoy: those two links i just gave have the solution....
<pronoy> shadeslayer: yeah checking them out
<Brian_> i did the update to 4.3 and messed up my computer no cashew and the desktop is checkardboarded is their a way to downgradeback to 4.2.3
<wirechief> pronoy you really need to read that help with sound troubleshooting it will tell you how to get the alsa info and give you a lot of other tips besides, you need to know what your codec is and if it is supported then perhaps more help is available.
<shadeslayer> Brian_: oh hi
<shadeslayer> Brian_: same problem?
<Brian_> lol yep
<pronoy> wirechief: on it ..thanks
<BlueFaceMonster> No, Brian_? Surely that's a good thing?! I use IHateTheCashew to get rid of mine :)
<shadeslayer> Brian_: remove the backports line and remove kubuntu-desktop
<Brian_> then what
<shadeslayer> Brian_: then install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> Brian_: after updating the sources that is
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> ill try
<shadeslayer> Brian_: all of the above from  a tty
<Brian_> ok can you help me do this
<shadeslayer> Brian_: sure
<Brian_> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> Brian_: press ctrl+alt+F1 > login
<astrocub> so, this is random. the computer hasn't been connected to the internet for updates or anything but... my uncle's computer won't login
<Brian_> ok
<astrocub> you login and it just goes back to the kdm startup screen
<astrocub> what's the prob?
<shadeslayer> Brian_: now sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brian_> space between the edit and /
<rav> is there a power management program in jaunty?
<shadeslayer> Brian_: yep
<shadeslayer> rav: i told you....press the battery icon in the taskbar
<shadeslayer> Brian_: remove the backports line
<rav> shadeslayer: i got disconnected, didn't see that. i don't have any battery icon on the taskbar. i added a widget to monitor the battery
<shadeslayer> rav: yeah that one
<Brian_> ok done
<rav> shadeslayer: ah, thanks
<shadeslayer> Brian_: now update the list
<shadeslayer> Brian_: sudo apt-get update
<Brian_> how do i exit the list
<shadeslayer> Brian_: ctrl+x and answer yes to all
<shadeslayer> Brian_: now the update command
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> i had to take out like 5-6 backports
<Brian_> ok its done
<shadeslayer> Brian_: huh? you need to add just add one line for KDE 4.3
<mole42> anyone running 9.04 with those 4.3 packages?
<mole42> i'm havin major issues with the top of my display
<Brian_> ya i dont know somehow their were 5 of them
<shadeslayer> Brian_: 0.o
<Brian_> but eithor way its done with the update
<shadeslayer> Brian_: hold
<shadeslayer> !pure gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure gnome
<shadeslayer> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<shadeslayer> Brian_: type :  sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data
<Brian_> i dont want to remove all kde
<shadeslayer> Brian_: you will have to
<shadeslayer> Brian_: the only way you can downgrade
<Brian_> ok sorry
<Brian_> then reinstall i got ya
<shadeslayer> Brian_: after that sudo apt-get autoremove
<shadeslayer> Brian_: and finally after that : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Brian_> ok
<shadeslayer> Brian_: done all of the steps?
<Brian_> no
<shadeslayer> oh ok :)
<Brian_> that was a in advance ok lol
<Brian_> i just got a pop up that says configureing kdm
<Brian_> stop the kdm daemon
<shadeslayer> Brian_: say yes
<Brian_> ok
<willfaya> salut
<Brian_> just did autoremove
<shadeslayer> Brian_: also while installing kubuntu-desktop do have a look at the packages being downloaded,they should be 4.2.3
<Brian_> k
<Brian_> now for the main event
<ubsafder> how do i set synaptic to only download to its cache
<Brian_> install
<Brian_> no go
<Brian_> unmet dependencies
<shadeslayer> ubsafder: theres a option to create a script,if you do that itll just create a script and the when you run the script itll just download the files
<Brian_> kdepasswd  konqueror,
<shadeslayer> Brian_: i really think you removed more than just the backports line
<mole42> now
<mole42> err
<mole42> i had the sameproblem
<mole42> just install with -f
<FloodBotK2> mole42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mole42> lol
<mole42> fuck off
<shadeslayer> Brian_: sudo apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<Brian_> ok
<shadeslayer> mole42: mind the language
<ubsafder> once downloaded how should i install all of them in the "good"order
<mole42> mind the bot
<Brian_> nope
<shadeslayer> ubsafder: you can point synaptic to the folder (dont remember how thoug)
<shadeslayer> Brian_: what happened?
<Brian_> still  depends kdepasswd konqueror  and konqueror plugin and shortcuts
<shadeslayer> ubsafder: and synaptic autoinstalls all .debs
<Brian_> e:broken packages
<shadeslayer> Brian_: can you save a fresh sources.list and replace it with the present one?
<darthtuvok> we get all kind of slobs in here
<Brian_> if i can ya . how do i do that
<shadeslayer> Brian_: what version of kubuntu?
<Brian_> find a list online then just copy everything over
<shadeslayer> Brian_: ill have you wget the .txt file
<Brian_> linuxmint kde
<Brian_> but its just kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Brian_: you didnt tell me that you had mint!!!
<shadeslayer> !mint | Brian_
<ubottu> Brian_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Brian_> didnt think it would mater
<shadeslayer> Brian_: uh i think it would
<Brian_> they all say goto the kubuntu room for help
<darthanubis> Brian_: just drop it, "we" are very anal about it:)
<Brian_> :(
<shadeslayer> Brian_: im sorry but i cannot help you further,since this is a kubuntu support channel not a mint support channe;
<shadeslayer> *channel
<darthanubis> Brian_: never mention mint in channels ubuntu, and NEVER mention ubuntu in debian channels
<shadeslayer> heh
<Brian_> holly crap man how am i supose to know about a turf war
<Brian_> im new to this stuff
<darthanubis> Brian_: Just lie when they ask you which distro you are running...ok?
<Brian_> i was
<darthanubis> Mint really has NO support
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: no! that could make problems worse
<Brian_> im really running kubuntu
<darthanubis> shadeslayer: well that will be his problem
<darthanubis> and then he would have learned that there is a difference
<Brian_> you had me uninstall of that and now your going to leave me hangin thats messed up
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: no that will be the problem of the person who advised him to do the stuff
<darthanubis> but between mint and ubuntu is laughable, between debian and the rest there is a difference that matters, thats all I have to say about that
<darthanubis> shadeslayer: not in my reality
<shadeslayer> Brian_: this is your own doing,you told me you had kubuntu
<darthanubis> see
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: you do not live in reality then
<darthanubis> you just said it was HIS doing, not yours
<darthanubis> shadeslayer: ok anon dude, I believe you
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: yes,because HE told me he had kubuntu
 * darthanubis rolls eyes
<shadeslayer> Brian_: try with : sudo apt-get -f install
<shadeslayer> thats all i can do
<Brian_> everyone in the mint channel said goto kubuntu channel for help  its kubuntu you have
<shadeslayer> Brian_: tell them you have mint not kubuntu
<darthanubis> Brian_: slow learner huh? STOP mentioning Mint dude
<Brian_> mint mint mint mint mint
<darthanubis> lol, idiot
<shadeslayer> Brian_: last suggestion : since kubuntu offers more support install kubuntu :P
<Brian_> well shit what does it matter
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Brian_> sorry
<Brian_> well can you at lease help me get the source list
<darthanubis> just do what the deemer of all reality suggested
<shadeslayer> Brian_: i was going to give you a ubuntu sources list,but since you have mint i have no idea on their sources.list
<Brian_> they are the same list  i have ran both and seen both the list i have now says ubuntu and kubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> Brian_: and yet you say you have mint? this seems all messed up
<Brian_> they run all of kubuntus repos
<Kittykis> m*** site says compatible with jaunty + repositories
<Kittykis> for gloria at least
<Brian_> thats wat i got
<Brian_> thanks kitty
<shadeslayer> Kittykis: you have ideas to help this guy...be my guest,but not on this channel
<Brian_> wow man your a a..hole
<helpmeplz> does anyone know a R.A.T that works with wine on linux [preferably reverse connection]
<shadeslayer> helpmeplz: did you have look at the appdb?
<shadeslayer> helpmeplz: also please get rid of the annoying nick
<helpmeplz> yuppp, poison ivy doesnt work and thats about all they have
<annoyance_> ok done
<annoyance_> shadeslayer: the appdb only has poison ivy which is not meant to work
<shadeslayer> annoyance_: 1)Dont know what R.A.T is,2)app db is all i know about
<annoyance_> ok then your not much use if you dont know what a rat is
<annoyance_> no offence lol
<shadeslayer> annoyance_: i dont know what rat is so idk what youre saying :P
<annoyance_> i know u dunno
<shadeslayer> annoyance_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat?
<annoyance_> nope
<annoyance_> try
<annoyance_> remote administration tool
<annoyance_> or remote access tool
<annoyance_> or remote access trojan
<shadeslayer> ooh
<annoyance_> etc..
<shadeslayer> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<shadeslayer> annoyance_: theres a remote desktop sharing tool in the repos
<annoyance_> no not that
<shadeslayer> ok
<annoyance_> all of these rats are for windoze
<annoyance_> they let u have control over another persons swindoze
<shadeslayer> annoyance_: never heard of these "tools"
<annoyance_> i know
 * shadeslayer goes and checks out some SVN'x
<darthanubis> is there a easy way to add feed to akreg. from within FF3.5?
<darthanubis> http://benkay.net/blog/2009/04/adding-feeds-to-akregator-from-firefox/
<darthanubis> Because using a script for this functionality is lame
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: drag and drop?
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: also see the RSS Now plasmoid
<darthanubis> I know about the plasmoid, and it has nada to do with my query.
<waltzingalong> remote admin tool? you mean ssh? :D landscape?
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: ok,try dragging and dropping the feed then
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> I'm not going to try your totally random shots in the dark
<kennethaar> Hi. How do I connect to my existing session thorugh vnc? I only seem to be able to connect to a strange screen with a console window in the upper left corner. Where I can start different apps, but it is not what I am after . I want to connect to my KDE desktop...What Am i messing up?
<darthanubis> you either know or you don't
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: ive never used akregattor
<waltzingalong> kennethaar: you want to vnc client to a running x session? you could use x11vnc to hook to your existing x session, which then allows vnc access to it
<J2daosh> what is the fastest cracker yall know of?
<J2daosh> JTR?
<shadeslayer> J2daosh: cracker?
<J2daosh> yeah, /etc/shadow
<kennethaar> waltzingalong: So I just install x11vnc?
<waltzingalong> !info x11vnc | kennethaar
<ubottu> kennethaar: x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<waltzingalong> kennethaar: i also see a link for krfb in my menu but i have not used that
<J2daosh> im trying to crack a server i got from work that is like 5 years old and they never repurposed
<J2daosh> so its just been sitting there and they said to take it
<J2daosh> but i dont want to do a reformat if i dont have to
<J2daosh> so i would rather just crack the pw's and go from there
<J2daosh> if i need to i will reinstall, but they have drivers for the raid an such already installed that i dont have and dont even know the name of to find them
<shadeslayer> J2daosh: ah..no idea,try asking in #ubuntu-server too,it wont hurt
<rikkardo> Hi everibody!!
<rikkardo> Anyone can help me?
<shadeslayer> !ask | rikkardo
<waltzingalong> !ask | rikkardo
<ubottu> rikkardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> waltzingalong: hehe
<waltzingalong> :D
<rikkardo> I've some problems with the scripts of nautilus
<shadeslayer> rikkardo: #ubuntu then
<kennethaar> waltzingalong: krfb was what I was using but with vnc protocol
<rikkardo> it's ok that I can see the script's menu only when I'm as root?
<kennethaar> waltzingalong: sorry I was wrong I was using krdc...
<waltzingalong> !info krfb | kennethaar
<ubottu> kennethaar: krfb (source: kdenetwork): Desktop Sharing for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 712 kB
<snarkster> ive been trying to get the sensor applet/widget to work.. how do you get that to work?
<shadeslayer> snarkster: you need lm-sensors
<snarkster> anyone else been able to get that to work?
<shadeslayer> !lmsensors | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<snarkster> lm-sensors is installed
<shadeslayer> snarkster: did you run the script to detect the sensors?
<snarkster> what script
<shadeslayer> snarkster: see the link
<shadeslayer> snarkster: see steps 2-4 specially
<shadeslayer> bye all
<siddharta> hi everyone
<cereza> hoooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaa
<siddharta> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04.3, connecting a USB hard disk, can't create folder/file with accents (eg. aéíóú) because /etc/.hal-mtab says it is "locale=en_US" and I need to change it so it can be set to "locale=en_US,utf8,locale=en_US.UTF-8"
<snarkster> nope still nothing
<siddharta> I know I can add an entry on /etc/fstab but I want to be able just to plug de harddisk, not to mount/umount ... just like the rest of the USB pendrives I connect
<siddharta> I have read some forums and they said udev should use UTF8 automatically, but I don't know what to do ...
<kennethaar> waltzingalong: x11vnc worked ! Thank you very much..
<waltzingalong> kennethaar: cheers
<baconomas> kubuntu en español
<timdl> hello,im using kubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)
<timdl> when i try to send a file via bluetooth to my phone i get "org.openobex.Error.NotFound"
<timdl> any way to fix this ?
<zoiss> hello guys. when i boot kubuntu, the mixer settings are restored correctly but a few seconds later volumes are changed (e.g. master volume = 0) ...kmix is set not to change settings at startup ...how can i find out which proc is touching those settings?
<anr78> What is it that makes Ubuntu automatically locate my Macintosh HD, and how can I make it mount automatically on boot?
<mni> hi all
<mni> how can i install downloaded firefox browser in kubuntu
<mni> Any help?
<mni> Any help?
<lyhana8> hi, why does my ati worked on hardy with the ATI driver and no longer work on jaunty ?
<lyhana8> plus xorg.conf is empty where are the config then ?
<anr78> lyhana8: #ati could be a good place to ask
<mni> i just need the sudo command to install firefox browser:any help?
<lyhana8> anr78: I think the empty xorg can be part of the issue
<lyhana8> mni: apt-get install firefox-3.5
<timdl> getting org.openobex.Error.ServerError when i try to send file to my phone via bluetooth on kubuntu 9.04
<mni> ok
<mni> thanks
<lyhana8> mni: or for the 3.0.* : apt-get install firefox
<timdl> any way to fix this issue ?
<mni> ok
<timdl> also unable to send files the other way round
<anr78> lyhana8: entirely empty, or just a lot smaller than before? I know there has been some changes in X so it is meant to be smaller than before
<timdl> kdebluetooth is installed
<timdl> what could be causing this ?
<lyhana8> anr78: empty... I heard from gentoo community that some conf move to /etc/hal
<timdl> is this a bug in kbluetooth4 ?
<mostafa_> timdl: yeah it has bug with sending
<timdl> mostafa: but im also unable to receive files i send from my phone
<timdl> any way around these problems ?
<mostafa_> type bluetooth-sendto in terminal
<timdl> mostafa_: ok
<mostafa_> then send a file for checking
<timdl> mostafa_: typing bluetooth-sendto says command not found
<timdl> mostafa_: any package i need to install for that ?
<timdl> mostafa_: i already have kdebluetooth installed, should i also try installing gnome-bluetooth ?
<mostafa_> timdl: type this sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-gnome bluez
<mostafa_> yep you must install these
<timdl> mostafa_: ok
<timdl> mostafa_: ok
<timdl> mostafa_: i ran the command "sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-gnome bluez", and after installation , the kdebluetooth icon disappeared from my system tray
<mostafa_> timdl: np type the bluetooth-sendto
<mostafa_> does it work?
<timdl> mostafa_: now after typing bluetooth-sendto i was able to send a file :)
<timdl> but still unable to receive
<mostafa_> timdl: what happend that you can't recieve?
<Oceanwatcher> Anyone here know how to update Amarok from 2.1 to 2.1.1? I already have Kubuntu-ppa and Kubuntu backports enabled and there is no upgrade offered...
<timdl> mostafa_: it says "sending failed" on my phone
<mostafa_> timdl: what do you send file from?
<timdl> mostafa_: from my E71 phone
<timdl> via bluetooth
<mostafa_> timdl: can you find the pc or labtop with your phone?
<timdl> mostafa_: yes
<mostafa_> timdl: can you reboot maybe it is the cause of that?
<timdl> mostafa_: ok, ill try that
<mostafa_> Oceanwatcher: i think maybe it is not yet available with the repository
<mostafa_> that we add
<timdl> mostafa_: thanks a lot !! :)....after rebooting im able to receive files over bluetooth from my phone , and to send files am using bluetooth-sendto
<timdl> thank you very much :)
<mostafa_> timdl: yw bro glad to hear  you solved your problem
<mostafa_> :D
<timdl> mostafa_: all thanks to u :)
<mostafa_> timdl: my timezone is late around 1:00 AM good luck to you
<mostafa_> timdl: bye
<timdl> mostafa_: bye :)
<e370> hi
<e370> anyone in
<e370> phil
<e370> :)
<xephexx> this is my first time using irc
<e370> me 2, well via ubuntu anyway
<e370> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<kaddi1> e370, ubuntu has gnome as displaymanager and kubuntu has kde as displaymanager
<e370> they look the same on wiki
<kaddi1> do you have the links?
<e370> 1 sec
<kaddi1> e370, they differ in configurability and the default programs that are installed on your system. (amarok, konqueror, okular against rythmbox, epiphany and evince)
<e370> rythmbox is on ubuntu
<kaddi1> yep
<e370> n yh ur right the desktops r different
<e370> i was lookin at an older version
<e370> d'oh
<kaddi1> :) it might have been a mistake on wikipedia as well. I was just curious
<e370> i ment kde and kubuntu look alike
<kaddi1> e370,  yes that's normal, since kde is the displaymanager of kubuntu :)
<e370> can it be downloded as kde?
<e370> i dont know which linux to install on my netbook, ubuntu, kde or gnome
<e370> it has a 8gb hdd
<kaddi1> e370, ubuntu can be used with either kde or gnome,.
<e370> lol
<e370> hope it can be upgraded cos 8gb isnt much
<blaubeere> I was going to say you can download both and use them alternatingly, but I suppose that is not an optin then
<kaddi> I was going to say you can download both and use them alternatingly, but I suppose that is not an optin then
<kaddi> if you are low on harddiskspace
<darthanubis> I would say keep reading about your options
<e370> i mite ask some dumb questions
<e370> :D
<e370> can linux be run off a usb flash drive
<darthanubis> they are only dumb uf you did not seek knowledge first
<darthanubis> if
<e370> my netbook doesnt have a cd/dvd player
<darthanubis> e370: so install from usb
<e370> thought i could
<e370> theres a thing here on ubuntu that says usb startup disk creator
<mrcognitive> can anyone help me with installing the new adobe flash for ubuntu ?
<kaddi> mrcognitive,  what is the problem?
<mrcognitive> the flash i am currently running for firefox is out of date . so now i can not watch any movies . they are al asking for 10. 0 or higher
<mrcognitive> i went to the adobe flash home page but nothing is compatible with my system i guess .
<kaddi> type "apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer" into your commandline what does it say?
<mrcognitive> one sec
<e370> is mine upto date
<e370> Installed: 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<e370>   Candidate: 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<e370>   Version table:
<e370>  *** 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 0
<FloodBotK2> e370: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e370> oops
<e370> how noobish of me
<kaddi> e370, that looks up to date
<e370> 32GB pen drive should be enough to run linux off right?
<kaddi> much more then enough :p
<e370> neat
<darthanubis> nobody believes in teaching a man HOW to fish instead of spoon feeding him the fish anymore?
<e370> i love fishing :D
<e370> i lernt by trial n error
<mrcognitive>  Installed: (none)
<darthanubis> the keyword there being trial
<mrcognitive>   Candidate: (none)
<mrcognitive>   Version table:
<mrcognitive> W: Unable to locate package installer
<mrcognitive> mrcognitive@ubuntu:~$
<mrcognitive> this is what has showed up
<kaddi> mrcognitive, have you installed a flash alternative like gnash or swdfec on your system?
<e370> darthanubis: yes im noobish to most things
<mrcognitive> you mean a plug in for firefox ?
<darthanubis> e370: I'm not talking about anyone specific I'm just saying
<kaddi> yeah, what flash have you been using so far?
<mrcognitive> at first i was running flashplayer none free
<e370> mrcognitive: applications > add/remove > search adobe , tick, apply ;)
<e370> installed
<e370> :)
<kaddi> yes, that would be the adobe plugin
<darthanubis> people need to learn how to use there systems. Like driving a car or anything else one does.
<mrcognitive> using a computer is nothing like driving a car
<e370> using linux isn't lol
<darthanubis> so you have to at least know how to read your documentation and at the very least how to use a search engine
<xenthral> dont linux and drive
<xenthral> good friends keep friends from sudoing while drunk
<darthanubis> mrcognitive: sure it is
<kaddi> lol
<e370> not like linux comes with a manual
<e370> ...
<darthanubis> e370: comes with plenty manuals
<darthanubis> you know like man apt?
<e370> where?
<darthanubis> type it
<e370> ive found none so far
<kaddi> command line
<darthanubis> man apt
<darthanubis> geez my point exactly
<darthanubis> at least get a linux book from the library
<darthanubis> if your real lazy like me, read about it online using GOOGLE
<e370> or amazon
<e370> :)
<kaddi> mrcognitive,  what did you do after you "first used" flashplugin-nonfree?
<darthanubis> your like 1 sec away from being informed if you have broadband
<e370> eh?
<darthanubis> on ANY subject
<e370> yes i told u
<e370> i am noobish
<kaddi> and half of the information is incorrect or incomplete
<darthanubis> don't waste your monthly subcription living in the dark ages
<e370> ive used windows upp till now
<kaddi> or outdated
<mrcognitive> when i first installed it it was through the terminol , i upgraded the cpu and for some reason none of it worked
<darthanubis> there is nothing too outdated to tell you you need to install applications for functionality
<mrcognitive> also , there is no such program located under add/ remove
<darthanubis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<darthanubis> mrcognitive: follow that link and the instructions to the letter
<e370> should be :S
<e370> i found it earlier
<darthanubis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<darthanubis> e370: you read that
<e370> thanks
<darthanubis> np
<e370> does it print out
<darthanubis> I'm here to help, but don't waste our time. We are volunteers:) I'm being funny, take no offense.
<darthanubis> But seriously though...don't waste my time:-P
 * abalone advertises Christopher Negus' and Francois Caen's book Ubuntu Linux Toolbox 
<kaddi> see and that link assumes that no gnash or swefdec is installed..
<e370> im trying not to lol
<darthanubis> There is a free pdf online about ubuntu
<e370> just have no idea about ubuntu
<e370> u can help me
<e370> on a few things
<e370> if u wish
<e370> :)
<kaddi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<StupidWeasel> [amsg] Bored & going to find something fun to do. Goodnight folks.
<e370> darth you there?
<darthanubis> e370: I already helped you, read. Search and then read some more. THEN ask informed questions
<e370> i know but that doesnt cover my questions
<e370> :P
<darthanubis> That is how you fish!
<darthanubis> You don't HAVE ANY INFORMED questions.
<e370> yes i do
<darthanubis> ;)
<e370> :D
<darthanubis> shoot
<e370> ok i was using a wired network and it was fine for about 30-40 mins, then a thing showed up and said the network has been disconnected, ever since its showing up as disconnected but the wires are plugged in and working fine
<e370> kaddi?
<kaddi> e370, I don't know what the problem might be, but as long as it works, I wouldn't bother too much about it :)
<e370> it doesnt thoe
<e370> im connected via wireless
<e370> i wanted wired network because im quite far from the router n theres alot of interferance
<kaddi> I'm sorry I'm exclusively using wireless, so I don't know much about lan... have you tried disconnecting and reconnecting the cable? :p
<e370> yea
<e370> even got a new 1
<e370> lol
<Serpardum> I'm (still) confused by this.  In my C++ I'm using the asm code: outb %b0, %w1   and outl %0,%w1.  However, when I look in my Intel manual, they have only OUT, not outb or outl.  I want to out a 16 bit value, I can guess it would be outw but that's a guess.  What manual/document am I missing?
<abalone> http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/manual/253665.pdf mentions outw (output word)
<Serpardum> ahhh, thanks.  I was looking in Intel® 64 and IA-32 Architectures Software Developer's Manual Volume 2B Instruction Set Reference N-Z
<abalone> I really haven't a clue about this, I just went to ask.com and said "intel manual assembler outw" ;)
<abalone> page 225, chapter 7.3.11
<Serpardum> there are 8 different manuals ^^
<Serpardum> I have them all DLed
<abalone> the one I found was the top search result
<Serpardum> I was trying google
<Serpardum> googling wrong.  Didn't think to add intel manaul
<Serpardum> *manual
<abalone> Intel® 64 and IA-32 Architectures
<abalone> Software Developer’s Manual
<Serpardum> Hmm. it mentions OUTB, OUTW and OUTD but I'm using outb, outw and outl.  (L instead of D).
<Serpardum> I just want to make sure it's tryign to write the correct number of bits ^^
<abalone> I can't help you with that, I'm just a search engine operator ;)
<Serpardum> yeah, outl is not in there
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<lifeofguenter> using the new kubuntu 9.10 alpha, was just wondering, has anyone set multiple monitors with that yet?
<lifeofguenter> under system settings -> display -> multiple monitors there is just a message saying basically I do not have it configured
<lifeofguenter> but how/where can I configure it?
<abalone> I've always configured monitors in xorg.conf...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Kubuntu >8.4 seems to handle more than one pretty badly.
<lifeofguenter> abalone: me too.. but since 9.10 there is not even a xorg.conf existing
<abalone> wha....what?
<abalone> oh no
<abalone> where am I going to set my game- and emulation-friendly metamodes?
<lifeofguenter> I used to use xrandr since 8.04 (though under gnome/xfce)
<zch-rs> when i download an application  as an archive, how do i get it to show up in my applications menu?
<lifeofguenter> well usually you don't need messing up with the xorg.conf anyway.. especially if you are going with xrandr
<lifeofguenter> but I would just like to go the "kde-way" when using multple monitor
<abalone> I've never used that, l_o_guenter
<abalone> and I'm not using KDE only
<lifeofguenter> really not? what version of kde / ubuntu are you using?
<abalone> 9.04 KDE 4.3
<lifeofguenter> and you still mess around with the xorg.conf?
<abalone> I don't mess around with it, I just use it
<lifeofguenter> :)
<abalone> unlike krandr it doesn't crash X
<abalone> or give me a 1600 pixel desktop at a 1400 pixel resolution
<eitreach_> I'm having some problems with Amarok 2. It won't play mp3s, and says that pulseaudio isn't working. When I test them however, it works fine. Just not in amarok. Any suggestions?
<abalone> guenter, what would be the "new" way to get dual monitors for me? (nvidia)
<lifeofguenter> if you are lucky and your card is supported by oss-drivers
<lifeofguenter> you could try xrandr.. - but I have no idea how this works on kde.. i am comming from gnome/xfce
<luca> ciao
<luca> a chi posso chiedere una informazione?
<maco> luca: #ubuntu-it
<luca> #ubuntu-it
<maco> luca: por italiano
<lifeofguenter> :D
<abalone> my card is supported by the proprietary "nvidia" driver, and I'm using what I suppose is a proprietary nVidia "method" - called TwinView. There's "krandrtray" but it only lets me switch between modes already configured in xorg.conf. I can't set anything up with it, it seems. I can do that with the nvidia-settings tool (which will write to xorg.conf, so that's nothing new either)
<maco> lifeofguenter: do you speak italian?
<maco> lifeofguenter: im just going "umm..i dont think they used para like in spanish when i was there...ummm..."
<luca> mercy
<maco> luca: mercy = grazi?
<lifeofguenter> maco: no..
<maco> lifeofguenter: oh went :D so i was wondering if you were laughing at my attempt to guess how to say "for"
<lifeofguenter> maco: hehe no no I was just "smiling" seeing he posted the irc-chan instead of actually entering it
<maco> lifeofguenter: oh ok
<kaddi1> hi, i'm updating from gutsy to hardy right now and the guide in the end says to run "sudo do-release-upgrade" that command returns "no new version found" though, I'm wondering if I did something wrong?
<kaddi1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.10%20to%208.04%20%28Gutsy%20to%20Hardy%29 that's the instructions I'M following
<maco> kaddi1: lsb_release -a
<maco> kaddi1: you may be done
<kaddi1> maco that still says gutsy
<maco> kaddi1: what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Serraphyn> Hi guys
<kaddi1> maco what has me confused is that the guide says to update the sources.list, and then immediately runs do-release-update , no apt-get update or anything
<maco> kaddi1: thats not right
<eitreach_> This is strange.. When I use "Files" in Amarok 2, sound works nicely.. But when I try from my collection, it doesn't.
<maco> kaddi1: do-release-upgrade edits sources.list for you. it probably is looking at sources.list and going "oh, already at lts. BAIL!"
<maco> kaddi1: put it back to gutsy then run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and it shoudl change sources.list and upgrade you all in one
<mozillo> hello world
<kaddi1> ok, maco, I'm just mentioning that here, because this is the guide linked in !eolupgrade.
<maco> kaddi1: whoever typed it screwed up maybe...
<Serraphyn> anyone here able to help me get decent video quality in kde? I am using SIS framebuffer
<kaddi1> maco it has you run a perlscript replacing gutsy with hardy, then running do_release_upgrade and then saying that one is finished. So it might need some editing
<maco> kaddi1: do-release-upgrade should be the only thing required
<maco> kaddi1: oh!
<maco> kaddi1: i see. i thought youd changed "gutsy" to "hardy" all over...hmm that old-releases thing isnt something ive seen before
<maco> kaddi1: ok just read the whole thing now :P after you have gutsy all the way up to date, it should be changed back to not having old-releases, but you shouldnt change gutsy to hardy throughout the file because then itll confuse do-release-upgrade, i think
#kubuntu 2009-08-16
<kaddi1> maco, i rebooted following the instructions, i reverted the sources.list to gutsy and ran sudo do-release-upgrade again and I still get the "no new ubuntu version available"
<kaddi1> sadly it also broke my lan connection, so now I can't update anymore... would doing a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade with the new sources be safe?
<maco> kaddi1: mostly, yes. its not usually recommended because there are some hints about obsolete versions that wont get through...but yeah, ive done it when the upgrader crashed mid-upgrade with only a little bit of bugginess (obsolete & no longer compatible package misbehaving) resulting
<maco> kaddi1: which kernel does it say youre running now? uname -a
<maco> maybe you can boot an old kernel to try to use apt?
<cuznt> #48-Ubuntu SMP
<cuznt> smp = smoke more pot
<maco> kaddi1: if push comes to shove, 8.04 can be installed on top of 7.10 from cd without losing your data if you choose manual partitioning, tell it to use the same partition as before and tell it NOT to format the drive. itd then keep your /home
<maco> cuznt: stop please
<cuznt> sure... it was true but hard to resist
<maco> drug use is off topic for the support channel
<cuznt> i appologise
<maco> true? SMP = symmetric multi-processing
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> i thought you were asking if smp meant symmetric multi processing, lol :p
<kaddi> maco,  I'm gonna reboot into the old kernel and see if I can get my network back to work
<maco> kaddi1: k
<kaddi> maco,  actually I'm not.. seems as if the older kernel was removed during upgrade :/ only 22.14 is showing in grub
<maco> ls /boot
<kaddi> maco I got my internet back, I'm just gonna run dist-upgrade now :)
<kaddi> maco, ls /boot only lists the one available kernel 22.14
<raza_> exit
<raza_> exit
<maco> kaddi1: well at least you got the net up
<kaddi> maco,  yeah but I'll have to reboot again after updating to hardy. Who knows how it'll work after that. :D
<maco> hah
<richardqa> olaaaa
<kaddi> ola :)
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> he left already :'(
<Pici> oh well
<webbb> whats up everyone
<webbb> hey how do i create a launcher  , in gnome all i have to do is right click on the desktop
<kaddi1> i did a refly again? :/
<kaddi> the intel regression is only in 9.04,no?
<rigo> Everyone: Hi I have a little question: Eventough I've already upgraded to kde 4.3 a week ago or so Software Updates control module reports 38 updates involing kde packages in version which are already installed
<e370_> ok this is dumb but how do u use remote desktop view
<mrh0057> e370: are you looking for a remote desktop client or connecting to a linux machine of the Internet
<e370_> linux machine over net
<mrh0057> windows or linux client?
<e370_> linux hes running the same as me
<mrh0057> you can use ssh
<e370_> im a noob lol
<e370_> whats that
<mrh0057> e370: do you know what telnet is
<e370_> nah
<mrh0057> e370: here is the wiki page on ssh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<mrh0057> e370: its a secure connection to a computer
<e370_> i need a GUI
<e370_> :)
<mrh0057> e370: are you both running kde
<e370_> ubuntu
<e370_> the newest 1
<mm_202> Hey guys, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and updraded KDE to 4.3.  I have a Nvidia 6800 card (with the 180 drivers), but I dont have any desktop effects.  What module do I have to load in xorg.conf to get it to work?
<e370_> Nvidia x server?
<e370_> i have that
<mrh0057> e370: there are different window managers in linux.  If both of you are running the same one there is usually a graphical client to connect
<mrh0057> e370: Did you install ubuntu or kubuntu
<mrh0057> mm_202: make sure glx is loaded
<mm_202> mrh0057: I see it has the load glx line, let me check the xorg logs.
<e370_> ubuntu
<e370_> someone just suggest our routers r probably blocking us
<mrh0057> e370: if its ubuntu look in the application menu add there should be something about connecting to remote clients
<e370_> thanks
<e370_> portforwarding?
<mm_202> mrh0057: Xorg.0.log says it was loaded fine...   .. is that a common problem?
<e370_> soz for askin such noobish questions
<mrh0057> mm_202: if glx is loaded that means opengl is enabled so it should work
<mrh0057> mm_202: run glxinfo and see if its using the nvidia
<mm_202> mrh0057: Yeah, OpenGL works (tested with screensavers), but it says "Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available."  for Desktop Effects.
<mrh0057> mm_202: are you running kde or gnome
<mm_202> KDE
<mm_202> Im in #kubuntu for a reason  :)
<mrh0057> mm_202: have you tried loading them in Xorg.conf file
<mitsch> hello?
<mitsch> somone here?
<mitsch> please, i would need a little help
<carpii_> just ask your question
<carpii_> then ppl will help, or maybe ppl wont
<mitsch> sorry, but i'm new to ubuntu, and installed and deinstalled lamp server a few times, everything works now, but on localhost/phpmyadmin i just get a file to download... but php with another page (phpbb3) works fine?!
<carpii_> phpbb3 is on localhost too?
<carpii_> and accessed via same 'domain' of http:/localhost ?
<mitsch> one moment... i'm on another pc
<mitsch> localhost - It work's fine!
<mitsch> localhost/~username/phpBB3 - works too, but
<mitsch> oh nooo, works from localhost, but not from my pc?!
<mitsch> strange is there a need to allow access from other ip´s?
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> need help with USB sound card...
<ign0ramus> 'asoundconf list' shows my sound card, ID="MP3"
<ign0ramus> so i do "sudo asoundconf set-default-card MP3"
<ign0ramus> ...nothing :(
<ign0ramus> it worked fine in hardy, but not jaunty.
<ign0ramus> i've removed all traces of pulseaudio a while ago...
<ign0ramus> i would like to listen to The
<ign0ramus> Clash loudly right now, it is not working :'(
<ign0ramus> "sudo aplay -l" lists my laptops card as 0, the external (MP3) as 1... is this wrong?
<ign0ramus> ok guys... let's say I want to play Nickelback on my stereo... does that help?
<ign0ramus> Just kidding.
<ign0ramus> Creed.
<ign0ramus> just restarted X... still no Nickelback playing from my stereo :'(
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, are you there?
<__lEo___> hi
<__lEo___> kubuntuforums.net has been down all day?
<ign0ramus> __lEo___, "Service Unavailable"
<__lEo___> well, yes
<ign0ramus> __lEo___, so, yeah.
<__lEo___> what?
<ign0ramus> __lEo___, yes. site is down.
<__lEo___> I guess it's what we get for having our main support channel served by a windows  server :(
<ign0ramus> __lEo___, last i checked, 2003 :'(
<__lEo___> yesp, in netcraft, the stats for ubuntu forum.org is a reboot eveery few months, ower is once every few days, oh well
<__lEo___> sorry, i meant ubuntuforums.org ... of course that is hosted by Canonical
<__lEo___> I wonder why kubuntuforums couldn't be hosted there
<__lEo___> being a special forum in ubuntuforums is not very enticing
<ign0ramus> __lEo___, havent you heard? Canonical doesn't actually give much attention to KDE
<__lEo___> well, yes
<__lEo___> but I think they are nice folks
<__lEo___> and they give official status to Kubuntu
<maco> a reboot every few months? LOL
<maco> ubuntuforums.org goes down every couple days
<ign0ramus> __lEo___, ...as do I. But if they could implement KDE in Kubuntu like Arch or even OpenSUSE, I would weep with joy.
<__lEo___> so I am sure they would accept hosting, I am not even sure who own kubuntuforums
<maco> we've been begging for new db servers for ages because it cant handle the load
<ign0ramus> APT ftw
<__lEo___> we ... who maco?
<maco> ign0ramus: the kubuntu team makes it a goal to stay as close to upstream as possible
<maco> __lEo___: ubuntuforums.org moderators
<maco> __lEo___: though i suppose those admin folks do more begging. we just get behind the admins going "right no, guys!"
<maco> s/no/on/
<__lEo___> I see, are you sure about going ... Ah, maybe the db goes down
<__lEo___> the server I think not
<maco> __lEo___: the db goes down constantly and then everyone going to the forums gets a big ol' error across the screen for 5 minutes to an hour depending on how long it takes to fix
<maco> i was surprised to find that kubuntuforum.net even existed since there's always been kubuntu help on ubuntuforums
<__lEo___> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=ubuntuforums.org
<ign0ramus> maco, yes, but always as an afterthought :(
<carpii_> maco, the answer is not always to throw hardware at it. you can probably memcache or optimise your queries
<__lEo___> well, i have an account in ubuntuforums
<__lEo___> it is definitely _the_ ubuntu resource
<maco> carpii_: we deleted like 1/4 of the forum as a stop-gap measure
<__lEo___> but for kubuntu stuff, kubuntuforums is a lot better
<__lEo___> kde gets constantly bashed in ubuntuforums
<maco> __lEo___: ! where?
<maco> carpii_: ok actually...admins did deleting as mods cant :P
<__lEo___> if someone asks for help for kubuntu, the usual answer I've found is "oh man, kde sucks, why are you running this"
<__lEo___> I am not saying everyone is unfriendly
<__lEo___> there are lots of wonderful people in ubuntuforums
<__lEo___> but I find it a lot simpler to give help in kubuntuforums because you don;t have that extra load from the negativity
<maco> carpii_: but a ton of very old stuff was deleted to try to help. the other-os forum was deleted (people were not happy).  AFAIK, all the optimizations anyone could come up with were done, its just too much data. complex queries can take > 5 minutes to run :(
<__lEo___> yeah, searches ... quite frankly
<__lEo___> isn't it better to outsurce to google?
<__lEo___> that';s what i do in kubuntuforums
<__lEo___> or ubuntuforums
<carpii_> id never use mysql for searching
<carpii_> use sphinx
<__lEo___> i never search in the forums search box
<carpii_> but really you need to understand where the load is coming from, it might not be searches but just bookkeeping
<__lEo___> that could be the case carpii
<maco> __lEo___: i wouldnt disagree with reporting such responses as trolling
<__lEo___> but I'd just put a search box that really sends you to google, with "search" + site:ubuntuforums.org
<__lEo___> or kubuntuforums.net
<__lEo___> of course the search will miss the last couple days
<__lEo___> but it's better than nothing
<carpii_> goog,le is not always an option, if your forum needs users to register before they can read it
<__lEo___> but this is not the case for either ubuntuforums or kubuntuforums
<maco> i think at one point because queries were so bad we DID switch to google search
<carpii_> maco, what is "show processlist" showing you in mysql ?
<__lEo___> it may be an issues for other forums
<carpii_> lEo, maybe, but are we taling about ubuntu forums ?
<maco> carpii_: i have no db access since im a mod not an admin
<carpii_> oki
<__lEo___> yes, ubuntuforums.org. all the content can be accessed without being registered
<__lEo___> anyways, it's amazing how far we went as a community
<carpii_> oh ok, i thought we were talking about some unknown forum
<__lEo___> we become mainstream
<__lEo___> no, no
<__lEo___> became mainstream, linux runs your phone, your gps, your netbook, amazing
<__lEo___> most people in the world, I would say most people with access to electronics are running at least one thing with linux
<maco> __lEo___: ok other mods agree with me. if someone says kde or kubuntu sucks and tells them to switch to ubuntu+gnome, report it as trolling
<__lEo___> k, thanks Maco, I do hang out there
<__lEo___> mostly for generic stuff, like hardware issues, etc
<__lEo___> most times i give help, i'v ebeen running since 1995 :D
<__lEo___> and i am too busy to contribute code these days
<__lEo___> so ..., I like to give back here and there
<__lEo___> does anyone know why quassel IRC is such a huge bloat?
<__lEo___> like 55 mb download
<__lEo___> it should be about 5 or 6
<__lEo___> is there any nice plasmoid/widget to replace it?
<__lEo___> particularly in my poor eee 701 with 4G disk
<maco> just quassel is 55mb?
<maco> or did you install quassel, quassel core, and quassel client?
 * neonyoga waves
<__lEo___> yes, i don't know wtf ... i mean, it is not supposed to have any big graphics to store or anything
<__lEo___> let me check in synaptic
<__lEo___> (I do use synaptic, kpackagekit is broken)
<maco> brb, need to move clothes from washer to drier
<__lEo___> the only two supported packages are quasel and quasel-data
<__lEo___> and they get installed by the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<__lEo___> sure
<__lEo___> quassel alone is: 56.1M installed
<genu> Hey, I just installed kubuntu, how do I enable my nvidia driver? I don't see my nvidia card in the restricted harware dialog...?
<genu> Hey, I just installed kubuntu, how do I enable my nvidia driver? I don't see my nvidia card in the restricted harware dialog...?
<__lEo___> it doesn't show?
<__lEo___> did you enable all teh repositories?
<__lEo___> software repositories
<mrh0057> KDE Menu->Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<genu> Hey, I just installed KDE, and I don't see my nvidia driver on the restricted hardware driver screen....what do I have to do?
<mrh0057> genu: install synaptic and goto Setttings->Repositories and select proprietary drivers for devices
<genu> mrh0057: ok I will try that....currently I just clicked to update...so I can't access the settings right now
<mrh0057> what's the model of your video card
<maco> or just install xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<maco> oh...crudmuffins, mrh0057 has a point
<genu> i have Nvidia 9500M GS
<maco> they dont have only one restricted driver grrr
<mrh0057> genu: it should be there and either one should work
<genu> my restricted driver screen had nothing there....typically I it would have my videocard driver, where I would just enable it, and everything would be ok....I don't know why it doesn't show it now...
<mrh0057> genu: apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<mrh0057> genu: that will give you the latest driver that ubuntu ships with
<genu> thx...i'll try that...
<mrh0057> genu: make a backup of your /etc/x11/xorg.conf before you install it.
<genu> k
<genu> mrh0057: I've installed it, now what?
<genu> I need to restart the xserver?
<pod773> hello
<genu> mrh0057: thx, I've got the driver to install now... :)
<mrh0057> run glxinfo | more to make sure
<genu> mrh0057: I have a secondary monitor, that I have enabled, its spanning the way it should be to it, but is it possible to flip the image on the secondary monitor vertically? as I have the monitor mounted upside down...
<mrh0057> run nvidia-settings
<genu> I ran into this problem a few months ago (thats why I had to go back to windwos)....
<genu> ok..i'm in nvidia-settings
<mrh0057> genu: there probably is but I never tried to do that before
<genu> I'm in nvidia-settings now, hmm....I don't really see an option to "mirror" or flip, or anything...
<mrh0057> genu: xrander might work
<genu> k..thx...i'll look into it
<mrh0057> genu: its xrandr
<genu> o ok
<mrh0057> Here is a forum posting about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682821
<SJr> What is a decent mIRC replacement?
<J-_> xchat
<J-_> Quassel if you're using KDE
<J-_> I didn't realize I was in the kubuntu channel. But yeah, go with Quassel.
<J-_> Irssi is nice, too.
<bhabalinux> hi
<J-_> Hello
<webbb> hey im trying to make a launcher but i cant find out how, in gnome all i have to do is right click on the desktop and pick new launcher but i dont know how in kde
<mrh0057> webb: right-click->Add Widget->Application Launcher
<SJr> Hmmmmm
<SJr> Okay I'll look into those. Next question my preformance in KDE seems to suck for graphics,  like dragging windows around. I have a GeForce 7400, so I think that should be enough
<webbb> no  not the menu  i want to create a file launcher so i can launch firefox 3.5 i downloaded from the net
<mrh0057> webb: sorry that the wrong widget
<webbb> so does anyone know how to create a file launcher so i can launch a program
<mrh0057> webbb: you can create a folder view and add applications to launch from there
<webbb> ok
<webbb> but you cant create one like in gnome ?
<mrh0057> webbb: I think they added a widget that can do that but I don't remember the name
<webbb> ok  well thanks anyway
<luis_> ei guys i downloaded audacity to edit some track, but now everytime i click in a mp3, audicity opens it, not amarok, how i can fix that?
<luis_> ei guys i downloaded audacity to edit some tracks, but now everytime i click in a mp3, audicity opens it, not amarok, how i can fix that?
<__lEo___> luis, go to system settings
<__lEo___> and file associations
<__lEo___> and you can set it there
<__lEo___> another way is to go with dolphin to a place where you have an mp3
<__lEo___> right click, Open With
<__lEo___> and choose Amarok, and check the box that says "remember this"
<luis_> yah but
<luis_> in system settings
<luis_> there is not an option to create a new mp3 manager
<__lEo___> what?
<__lEo___> Advanced -> File Associations
<__lEo___> SJr, still there?
<luis_> a w/e, already did it with dolphin
<__lEo___> Do you have the nvidia "hardware driver" installed?
<luis_> thx dude :)
<__lEo___> :D
<luis_> yes
<luis_> y?
<__lEo___> (luis, that question was for SJr, sorry)
<luis_> oh LOL
<__lEo___> (SJr was saying something about performance)
<__lEo___> yeah, my fault, lol
<SJr> Some widgets I'm still here
<__lEo___> is anyone using kopete for irc?
<__lEo___> i just realized i could use it instead of quassel
<SJr> No
<SJr> I hate linux IRC clients
<__lEo___> which seems like a best at 60Mb for a simple IRC client
<__lEo___> i don't hate them, but I'd love to see a widget for this
<__lEo___> SJr, you were saying about performance
<__lEo___> are you running the nvidia binary driver?
<SJr> Yes
<__lEo___> what's the card again?
<SJr> 7400
<__lEo___> IGP or dedicated card
<__lEo___> geforce?
<SJr> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<SJr> IGP (Notebook)
<__lEo___> i think with most IGP's you need to disable desktop effects to have good performance
<__lEo___> is that your case? Are they on?
<luis_> Ei IEo u use virtual box?
<__lEo___> no no virtual box
<luis_> i just installed it because i wanna use XP, but it says i need a ISO image of XP to use the SO, where i can get 1 free?
<SJr> Yeah
<SJr> They are on, that's why it sucks
<SJr> Hmmmm I think I actually found the reason
<SJr> GNOME is still running
<__lEo___> SJ: try them off
<FloodBotK2> SJr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SJr> I want them on :)
<luis_> LOL
<SJr> How can gnome be running at the same time, that's weird
<__lEo___> You can switch to another session I guess
<__lEo___> and have GNOME on the backgroung
<__lEo___> d
<SJr> No but KDE is running too
<SJr> I just noticed that when I right click on my desktop, I get the gnome context menu, and my background is controlled by Gnome too
<__lEo___> I am not sure how you can do that. SJr
<__lEo___> ah, probably kopete in Jaunty still doesn't do irc
<claus> здрасти
<__lEo___> I don't see the option
<__lEo___> claus: I agree
<__lEo___> :)
<__lEo___> This will be awesome: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/IRC%20plasmoid%20mockup?content=108428
<webbb> does anyone know of a good dock//app launcher
<__lEo___> in 4.2 the quicklauncher was broken
<__lEo___> now i am running 4.3
<__lEo___> i can give it a shot
<__lEo___> let me see
<FloodBotK2> __lEo___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__lEo___> now it is working nicely
<__lEo___> you can drop an icon from the menu into the quick launcher
<__lEo___> and get it in the quick launcher
<webbb> i really understoof that
<__lEo___> well, sorry for wating your time, it was broken before
<jcrx> hi there
<jcrx> Im using kubuntu jaunty
<jcrx> on a PC with Ati 9250
<jcrx> and cant set the resolution
<jcrx> every time I restart
<jcrx> it returnd to 800x600
<jcrx> it returnd to 800x600
<jcrx> any help?
<carpii_> try tweaking the refresh rate limits in xorg.conf
<carpii_> sometimes the auto-detect monitor feature does a real crumby job
<jcrx> hmm so how could i do it?
<jcrx> i ried puttin Option "Panel Size" "1024x768"
<jcrx> but nothing
<carpii_> its not the resolution necessarily
<carpii_> it might be the refresh rate
<jcrx> hmm how could I wirte that instruction on the Device section on xorg ?
<pxwebdev> how can I view as folders group setting within konsole?
<pxwebdev> *a
<carpii_> jcrx, heres mine
<carpii_> http://nopaste.com/p/agMBvrhEQ
<carpii_> but i cant really talk you through it, sorry
<carpii_> just try the Horiz Refresh and the modes etc
<carpii_> see if it helps
<jcrx> ok, ill try it
<jcrx> thnx
<pxwebdev> how can you see the groups assigned to a particular folder from terminal?
<jcrx> is it the jaunty version stable?
<webbb> anyone know of a good dock for kde
<maco> jcrx: what's the output of the "xrandr" command?
<maco> pxwebdev: ls -l foo (where foo is the folder's name). there will be a column of owner and right after it the column of its group
<maco> oh its been a while...
<maco> well if you see this, the xrandr command lets you change screen settings. may need to add a mode, but the manpage describes how to do that
<jcrx> xrandr ?
<jcrx> hmm i konw it.. Ill try to put it on the start options
<mostafa> when I click on the Leave Button at the right-botton of the menu
<webbb> whats the best app launcher / dock for kde
<mostafa> it shows the shutdown notification very late for example 10 sec
<mostafa> can anybody explain it?
<mostafa> webbb: what do you want exactly?
<webbb> a good dock  or app launcher  so i dont have to use the kmenu
<mostafa> webbb: do you use krunner?
<webbb> mostafa: ya but i want somthing more likie a  dock  like in mac osx
<mostafa> webbb: I don't use mac os and of course I don't know dock can you explain it to me?
<webbb> its a little menu that sits on youor desktop that holds apps for you so you can just click on the icon and launch the pp without  opening  the menu
<mostafa> webbb: see this link and tell me is it dock that you mean?
<mostafa> http://img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/d/docks_for_mac-224157-1237876837.jpeg
<webbb> kinda like that
<gh> I have tried both the 9.04 livecd/dvd and neither are able to use my ethernet(intelpro100). Looking a the dmesg shows the card is recognized, but the widget/menu does not see the card and all attempts with ifconfig have failed.
<mostafa> webbb: do you add the widget "Folder view"?
<webbb> ya
<mostafa> webbb: and it is useless for your goal?
<gh> I have not had the same problem with other *buntus, other distributions, or operating systems.
<webbb> it works i just wwwanted somthing better
<mostafa> webbb: can you say what capabality does dock have that folder view doesn't?
<webbb> http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<webbb> look at that
<mostafa> webbb: I see it then why you don't install awn?
<mostafa> webbb: r u there?
<mostafa> does anybody have the same problem as me? when I click on the Leave Button at the right-botton of the menu (that comes up with alt+f1)
<mostafa> it lates to show the shutdown or other notification?
<mostafa> just I want to know that others have the same problem or not?
<mostafa> to all: nobody answer? :(
<cesar_> hola
<darthanubis> !patience |mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<mostafa> ubottu: thanx bro ;) :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx bro ;) :D
<mostafa> ubottu: I just appreciate your response
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mostafa> :D
<sayakb> hello! I added the kubuntu-ppa to get kde 4.3 and i now have broken packages. it stops on kdebase-workspace-dev
<sayakb> i am left with the tty's and nothing else. any way to solve it other than reinstalling kubuntu?
<J-_> sayakb: Did you, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<sayakb> J-_: as I added those from ppa, those upgrades were not available from upgrade, so I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<J-_> So you're trying to upgrade to another release?
<sayakb> nope, just upgrade to kde 4.3
<sayakb> dist-upgrade will also install backports, and 4.3 is backported in kubuntu
<J-_> Ah I see, I dunno then. It's the reason why I never uograde. I always reinstall.
<sayakb> ok, np
<J-_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<J-_> Not sure if that says anything
<sayakb> only if I could open those, stuck with my tty's, so no X
<J-_> links2
<sayakb> i do have links2, hm. thanks, i'll read them
<J-_> I doubt they'll say anything though. They might! heh
<J-_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sayakb> heh ok
<J-_> crap, that was the first one I did. :( I'm tired.
<J-_> I'm going to bed
<martin___> hi! i'm new to kde and still working my way around here
<martin___> how do i do to use EMERALD/COMPIZ on kde?
<martin___> I mena, I have a theme installed but Oxygen is still the default them
<martin___> e
<martin___> any help welcome!
<sayakb> martin___: compiz --replace should make them default
<sayakb> --replace replaces the current window manager
<martin___> sayakb: hi! I used to think it was emerald --replace =P let me c
<pavan_> Is their a KDE alternative to GTKpod?
<pavan_> s/their/there/
<pheonix> hi sara
<saleem> Hello friends
<aaron11>  can i can some one help
<sergiu> hi to all from Moldova
<cheng> Hello, guys. i can't use kopete to login msn. The error messnage is "operation is not supported". Who had the same error
<cheng> version: kde 3.5.10 kopete 0.12.7
<cheng> i want to know whether something is changed or not. One week before it worked well.
<cheng> am i lost?
<SJr> Plasma all of a sudden crashed, and then now I can no longer enable Plasma, after switching my monitor settings with Nvidia
<SJr> My xorg.conf hasn't been touched in months
<SJr> Errrr sorry, I can no longer enable desktop effects, I get a message saying "Composting is temporarily disabled"
<SJr> If I try to force it, I just get a grey screen
<SJr> Argh that's lame
<SJr> basically if I switch my desktop settings with Composting enabled, it will die afterwards
<SJr> if I disable it manually, then reenable it, I'll be okay
<mike> hello
<Guest11102> i got told by some1 here about nvidia drivers to type sudo apt-get install nvidia-common and it wont up date
<Guest37124> i have some problems with video
<Guest37124> i installed nvidia drivers and X doesn't start anymore
<Guest11102> ya i no i had that problem and my computer wouldnt boot so i had ro reinstall eveything
<Guest37124> nooooooooooo
<Guest37124> this is not the solution
<Guest11102> im saying what i had to do coz my computer wouldnt boot
<Guest37124> now i change drivers to vesa in xorg.conf i killed kdm and then use startx and works
<Guest11102> ive got like 6 screens waiting to be used
<michaelc> heyy Cybertinus
<Cybertinus> hi michaelc
<michaelc> anyone no about nvida drivers
<arash> I am new to Kubuntu.How should I install a program like firefox-3.5.2.tar.bz2 ? I should just untar and find the script that runs it ? How should I introduce to OS as default browser and tell to place it in desktop or start menu ?
<michaelc> arash extract it to your desktop
<michaelc> when done  lemmie no
<arash> michaelc: I meant how should I register it with OS ? So it knows this is my browser?
<arash> michaelc : I have extract it to desktop.Now what should i do?
<michaelc> arash: you want to install it right
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<arash> michaelc : yes..
<michaelc> open terminal and then put this in it cd ~/Desktop/folderName && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<michaelc> change foldername to its folder
<lifeofguenter> anybody success with multiple monitor setup on kde4.3 / kubuntu karmic alpha4 ?
<arash> michaelc : thanks man.I will try it now..
<michaelc> arash:  any trobles lemmie no
<michaelc> lifeofguenter: aright what grapics card do you have
<lifeofguenter> ati, i have direct rendering, and I used to do it with xrandr in gnome/xfce
<lifeofguenter> but I decided to give karmic / kde a try.. unfortunately since karmic there is not even a xorg.conf anymore
<michaelc> lifeofguenter: hmm im not sure on that 1 have you tryed googleing it
<arash> michaelc: it returns error on ./configure
<arash> arash@arash:~/Desktop/firefox$ ./configure
<arash> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<lifeofguenter> under system settings -> display -> multiple monitors it basically says (like reported in forums.kde) that I do not have it configured.. but it does not give any advice how and where I can do that ;)
<michaelc> ok do this
<michaelc> whats the folder called
<arash> firefox
<lifeofguenter> arash: why do you want to compile firefox?
<lifeofguenter> if you downloaded the tar from the official site you don't need to compile it
<arash> i dont want to compile . I want to register it with os
<michaelc> arash: cd ~/Desktop/firefox   then  make   then sodo make install
<michaelc> sudo*
<lifeofguenter> afaik firefox does not provide any makefile
<michaelc> lifeofguenter: it had it when i domne mine
<arash> yea it hasnt any
<michaelc> done*
<arash> no it doesnt have make.make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<lifeofguenter> arash: just unpack it to /opt/firefox
<lifeofguenter> go to "System Settings" -> "Default Applications"
<michaelc> arash: have you tryed synaptic packet manager
<lifeofguenter> make a symlink to /usr/local/bin/firefox
<arash> No its my first time booting with Kubuntu
<lifeofguenter> and put under web browser "firefox" as custom app
<michaelc> it has firefox there
<lifeofguenter> then every link you click will be opened by firefox
<lifeofguenter> I would not install the firefox-3.5 package of kubuntu
<arash> thanks ..let me see how it works out.
<lifeofguenter> it installs many gnome dependencies which are not needed
<arash> why ?
<lifeofguenter> afaik broken package for kde/kubuntu
<lifeofguenter> ehm not afaik but imho
<michaelc> well i see you guys in a bit need to pop to the shop
<lifeofguenter> ok cu later michaelc :)
<arash> so you mean I should continue with Konquerer?
<lifeofguenter> no I just meant you should not install it with apt-get/e.g. using the official kubuntu repository
<arash> aha.
<lifeofguenter> go to mozilla.com, grab a tar, unpack in /opt/, make symlink, set as default browser
<lifeofguenter> and you are fine :)
<kavurt> arash, try ubuntuzilla
<arash> it doesnt extract to /opt !
<arash> i extract it to desktop or other folder, when i try opt it creates nothing.
<lifeofguenter> you have to do it with sudo
<lifeofguenter> though its only adviceable not mandatory.. in fact you can just leave it on desktop.. but I like my system clean :)
<lifeofguenter> hmm interesting projects, thanks kavurt
<lifeofguenter> -s
<kavurt> i just installed 3.5, very easy
<arash> kavurt i downloaded ubuntuzilla-4.7.4-0ubuntu1-i386.deb from sourceforge. click it then after a while syas install successful . but where deos it install it ??
<kavurt> arash, type ubuntuzilla.py in a terminal
<kavurt> and follow options
<sercik> someone can help how to upgrade alsa from source?
<sercik> i need latest version for linuxmce alpha
<arash> thanks kavurt it seems sometihng is happening.
<kavurt> np, it will install perfectly, don't worry
<sercik> please a little help on how to install alsa 1.20 on ubuntu
<arash> btw my desktop icons has disappeard .I cant find a way to get them back in settings
<arash> its not in settings->look&feel ->desktop
<tsimpson> arash: right click the desktop, Desktop Settings, change "Type" from "Desktop" to "Folder View"
<arash> tsimpson: there is not desktop settings when I right click. in appearence / desktop also this option you mentioned does not exist
<tsimpson> arash: not in system settings, from right clicking on the desktop
<arash> i know.i right click on dektop and there wasnt dektop settings in the menu ,
<tsimpson> what version of KDE do you have?
<arash> Kubuntu 9.04
<arash> Version 4.2.2
<tsimpson> what is the last menu option you see when you right click the desktop?
<arash> the last one is Leave
<arash> (shutdown)
<arash> resolved thanks..
<apparle> hi guys
<nstar7> hey
<apparle> I use kate for editing c files........Can I get a direct shortcut to make them
<apparle> I mean hotkey
<apparle> Or do I have to open console and type make??
<tsimpson> don't think so, Kate is not an (full) IDE
<lifeofguenter> anybody here in karmic already?
<tsimpson> the're are lots of karmic users in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> s/'re/
<lifeofguenter> ubuntu+1?
<apparle> tsimpson: but isn't there anyways to assingn shorcuts to direct commands in kate??
<lifeofguenter> cool thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> apparle: I'm not sure, I've never really looked for it. the closest thing I see is "Pipe to terminal"
<apparle> tsimpson: can you suggest a good ide for gcc-avr then
<tsimpson> gcc-avr?
<apparle> tsimpson: for embedded system programming
<tsimpson> if it's just C with a specific compiler, most IDEs should work
<tsimpson> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<tsimpson> I tend to use QtCreator (Qt development) or KDevelop
<apparle> tsimpson: Kate is shown in ide
<tsimpson> it's not a full IDE though, it's a text editor with syntax highlighting
<apparle> and any tool to generate makefiles...........................or any tutorial to write make files
<tsimpson> there is autoconf/automake, qmake and cmake to generate Makefiles
<apparle> tsimpson: but they must be for gcc and not for embedded systems......or can they be configured
<tsimpson> in all of them, you can specify the compiler executable
<tsimpson> cmake is probably the easiest and most portable to work with
<pescado> hello
<pescado> can anybody tell me which desktop is better gnome or kde
<pescado> can i use gnome with kubuntu
<tsimpson> pescado: it depends on which you prefer, and you can use both gnome and KDE on the same system
<apparle> pescado: if you are going to use gnome on kubuntu then what's the point.........straight way use ubuntu
<apparle> tsimpson: can you plz tell me the web page of cmake
<tsimpson> apparle: cmake.org
<apparle> also: how to install http://www.sax.de/~joerg/mfile/
<tsimpson> apparle: download the tar.gz and read the README file
<apparle> I didn't understand it so I was asking
<tsimpson> apparle: you need to install tk8.5, edit mfile.tcl to have "#!/usr/bin/wish" then edit makefile_template and run mfile.tcl
<apparle> tsimpson: thanks.......................can you suggest any simple editor with configurable commands............I know programmers notepad in windows.........can you suggest anything similar
<tsimpson> apparle: you should ask in #kde if Kate does it, it may. if not then you'll want some form of IDE
<apparle> tsimpson: I'll try........thanks
<apparle> I installed arora in 9.04 and configured ti to use proxy but it is not open any webpage
<apparle> tsimpson: no response from kde
<agaton> Hello. Anyone able to give me a little apache-config-help?
<__lEo___> apparle: did you install arora from the kubuntu repos?
<pm2> I upgraded to Kubuntu Jaunty using KDE 4, and it looks like I no longer have the necessary program to access wireless networks.  What program do I need to install?
<llutz> pm2:  try wicd
<heo> When I try to  open a browser, the error message occurs "Cannot open ...
<heo> ... display:". What does it mean?
<llutz> heo:  you are not owner of that X-session, trying that as root?
<llutz> heo:  do it as user, no reason to use a browser as root
<heo> llutz: probably, I change the user, but both  users should have sudo access
<heo> *changed
<heo> *have
<pm2> llutz, that'll do it - thanks
<heo> llutz: I cannot understand your point. How can I switch to other user ...
<heo> ... without    su other_user  ?
<llutz> heo kdesu/kdesudo, sux, lot's of ways to change user AND x-permissions
<heo> llutz: are gnomesu/gnomesudo equivalent? why are  they  not readily ...
<heo> ... installed?
<llutz> heo:  no clue, i'm not a dev, better ask them. maybe because there are hardly reasons to use x-apps as root
<heo> llutz: are your suggestions about running  x-apps as root?
<heo> if so, is there some other way to circcumvent the error "Cannot open ...
<heo> ... display."?
<hayet> hi ... what is admin password on kubuntu plz?
<llutz> heo: you always have to set xauthority rights correct if trying to start a x-app, if you are not owner of running x-session
<llutz> heo:  that's what kdesu/kdesudo, sux and all those tools do
<J2daosh> anyone in here have experience with mysql?
<J2daosh> no i dont want to go to the mysql room, they wont give me the answer
<J2daosh> lol
<hayet> plz help me ...
<J2daosh> i just want to know if mysql ever spits out the passwords in plaintext.
<llutz> hayet:  use sudo, no real root-account available by default
<J2daosh> im trying to hack my test box so i can learn how it was done so yeah. i have malicious intent, but i own it so its fine
<hayet> i test sudo, admin, root, adminadmin and my user session password nothing good :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<llutz> hayet:  sudo is a program, not a "password"
<hayet> i coudn't install nothing, it ask me an administrative privilege pwd
<hayet> how could i resolve this pb
<llutz> hayet:  use your user-password if prompted for a password
<hayet> i do it llutz
<hayet> so it don't function
<Dragnslcr> Are you sure your user has sudo access?
<drvoodoo> hayet: your standard user account (which was created by installation) has administrative privileges in combination with the sudo-command
<hayet> i don't know i'm a newbie on linux
<drvoodoo> so every command, which needs administrative privileges must begin with a prepended sudo
<drvoodoo> and the promted password is your user password
<heo> llutz: Thank you. Got it running :)
<hayet> sorry it's not my computer and i have'nt install it
<hayet> i'm french so i'm in hollydays in italia
<hayet> and i help my friend
<Dragnslcr> If you aren't using the account that was created when Kubuntu was installed, then you probably don't have sudo access
<hayet> it is his computer
<hayet> how could i transform an user account to sudo
<Dragnslcr> You'd need root access
<hayet> how get root acces?
<Dragnslcr> With an account that has it
<llutz> hayet:  ask owner of that computer
<hayet> he is in london that is the pb
<Dragnslcr> Obviously a normal user being able to give themselves root access would be a massive security hole
<Dragnslcr> You might be able to use a Live CD to get permission to modifier the sudoers file, but if you don't know what you're doing, it can be pretty dangerous
<hayet> ok... another question ... could i extract the wpa keys from kubuntu
<hayet> coz i have my computer windows and i coudn't connect coz i have not the keys
<hayet> only on this kubuntu coòputer
<Dragnslcr> Maybe, but I don't know what file they're stored in
<eitreach_> How do I share a folder via Samba in KDE 4.3?
<Dragnslcr> And they're most likely stored encrypted
<hayet> is there a software to retreive this key like wpaviewer on windows
<Dragnslcr> eitreach_- I know Dolphin has an interface for it in a directory's Properties dialog, but I haven't used it, so I don't know how well it works
<eitreach_> Dragnslcr: I've found something in there, but when I click it, nothing happens.
<Dragnslcr> eitreach_- I don't know, sorry. Like I said, I've never used it, I just know it's there
<hayet> bye
<timdl> hello. Im using Kubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) . In my Keyboard and Mouse settings , Ron Konsole is defined as Ctrl+Alt+T . But still, when i press Ctrl+Alt+T Konsole does not open
<timdl> any way to fix this ?
<elkuro> bonjours a tyous
<Phrea> hello
<Phrea> I have a quick question that's prob been asked a thousand times...
<Phrea> is KDE 4.3 already implemented in Kubuntu 9.04 or do I have to wait a bit before downloading 9.04?
<tsimpson> Phage: did you read the topic?
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> but it isnt really clear
<Phrea> [also clicked the links]
<tsimpson> read the news link
<Phrea> from what I gather, one has to upgrade after installing Kubuntu?
<Phrea> [forgive me my ignorance]
<tsimpson> "Users of our stable 9.04 release can install it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA."
<Guest33017> how do i change my microphone device
<Phrea> I read that bit :)
<michaelc> i dont have a clue new to this
<Phrea> I'll go with that I'll have to upgrade to 4.3 after install of Kubuntu
<tsimpson> Phage: do you have KDE installed now?
<Phrea> thank you for your time, patience and help
<michaelc> can someone help me change my microhone device
<tsimpson> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tsimpson> eek, that's a little old
<Phrea> tsimpson: if you are meaning me: no, I'm waiting for a hardware upgrade, before I install Kubuntu
<tsimpson> Phage: so what do you have now?
<tsimpson> did it again...
<Phrea> I'm Phrea :)
<tsimpson> Phrea
<tsimpson> yes, tab-completion fail
<Phrea> the pc I'm planning on installing it runs off of a live cd atm
<michaelc> my menu is diffent
<michaelc> i have ultimate edition
<tsimpson> michaelc: try the first link
<Phrea> so if it would be worth it to wait a few days/weeks to download kubuntu if KDE 4.3 then is implemented, I'll have some more patience :)
<Phrea> first time linux user, planning on completely going away from windows on that pc
<michaelc> hmmm i just want to chage my microphone decive to my usb microphone
<michaelc> device*
<tsimpson> Phrea: you won't get a CD with 4.3, unless you get Karmic development release
<Phrea> aha, that's immediately clear :)
<Phrea> thank you
<tsimpson> but you can upgrade KDE 4.2 to 4.3 when you install Jaunty
<Phrea> yes, I've been reading, just wondered about this question I had :)
<tsimpson> michaelc: there should be info on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Phrea> is it OK of I hang around for a while to learn the channel a bit, I'm bound to have loads of questions after installing
<tsimpson> sure, anyone is welcome here :)
<Phrea> this channel is for novices and guru's alike?
<Phrea> or is there maybe a dedicated novice channel?
<tsimpson> this is a general Kubuntu support channel, so it has both
<tsimpson> people ask questions in the hope someone knows the answer
<Phrea> thanks :)
<michaelc> anyone no how to update wine in terminal
<michaelc> please help someone
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't it update just like any other package?
<michaelc> Dragnslcr: i have a old version
<michaelc> Dragnslcr: is there a update command
<Mamarok> michaelc: if you do a regular upgrade then a newer version will come in if available for your distribution version
<Mamarok> update* I menat, of course
<michaelc> Mamarok: whats the update command
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> to update the package database, then:
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get upgrade
<michaelc> i have 39 upgrades
<michaelc> think because its just been installed
<michaelc> Mamarok: is there a command just to update wine
<Mamarok> michaelc: well, no, as an upgrade get's you all the upgradeable packages
<michaelc> Mamarok: ok thanks
<Mamarok> michaelc: if there is no wine showing up after that, then there is no newer version vor your distribution version
<beagleburt> G'day everyone from New Zealand - is this the coorect channel to ask Questions about Konqeror?
<Mamarok> for*
<Mamarok> !ask | beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spitzname> n'abend
<max_> hello all i am sorry for disturb you and for my bad english , i shearch the irc server for hackbbs ? thanks you for help my
<Mamarok> !de | Spitzname
<ubottu> Spitzname: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> max_: no idea, this is the Kubuntu support channel, you should google
<max_> ok thanks you
<max_> bye all
<kirankumar> hello
<beagleburt> How do I get online with Konqueror? am using Kubuntu 8.04 LTS. (I can surf with Firefox ok)
<michaelc> when i was with linuxmint i had no trobles with microphone and wine then i installed this and i have like 6 problems
<michaelc> nvidia drivers micharophone and wine etc
<kirankumar> hey what is this IRC ...???
<Mamarok> kirankumar: read the channel topic, please
<eitreach> Is it a known bug that KDE 4.3 can't see an external drive before it is accessed via the sidebar in Dolphin or application launcher?
<apparle> hi guys
<apparle> I am unable to conenct to gmail using konqueror
<apparle> and arora doesn't connect to any site
<Mamarok> apparle: konqueror can only use basic html in Gmail
<Mamarok> else it's too slow
<apparle> but it is not even showing the login page
<Mamarok> eitreach: yep, but that is always so, a device has to be mounted to be able to access it
<eitreach> Mamarok: I see. Can I have it automount during startup? That would save me a lot of problems in Amarok as well.
<Mamarok> apparle: then you have a settings problem, are you sure everything is installed correctly?
<Mamarok> eitreach: you can install automount, of course, but that is not very secure
<eitreach> Mamarok: How so? Pardon the questions, but I've just been using Gnome for an amazing long time.
<apparle> Mamarok: I can connect to google but neither gmail not orkut
<Mamarok> eitreach: I think there is a package for it, let me see
<apparle> Mamarok: Also I can't connect using arora at all
<bittin> Hello, somone here knows anything about wvdail iam trying to get an Huawei E1550 to work
<Mamarok> eitreach: check the package usbmount
<eitreach> Mamarok: oh, I meant how it wasn't secure.
<eitreach> Mamarok: thanks. :)
<Mamarok> apparle: then you have a connection settings problem I guess, can you ping google.com from a komsole?
<Mamarok> eitreach: you are welcome
<robin0800> bittin: try kppp or gnome-ppp
<bittin> robin0800: k
<bittin> robin0800: i tried with wvdail
<apparle> Mamarok: how to ping............by using 'ping google.com'??
<robin0800> bittin: gnome-ppp is a front end for wvdial
<bittin> ok
<Mamarok> apparle: yes, just type that in a konsole window
<bittin> robin0800: installed it now
<beagleburt> Mamarok: I am having problems with Konqueror also - can not get online at all...can do so with Firefox
<bittin> it dosen't find my modem :(
<Mamarok> what Kubuntu version?
<Mamarok> beagleburt: ^
<robin0800> bittin: you need to run it as root or it won't start pppd
<bittin> :o
<apparle> Mamarok: I am getting uknow host
<beagleburt> Mamarok: version 8.04 LTS
<Mamarok> apparle: then something is wrong with your network settings, what network connection do you use?
<apparle> Mamarok: LAN with proxy server
<Mamarok> apparle: then you should check your proxy settings, apprently that doesn't let you through
<Mamarok> beagleburt: what network connection do yu use?
<Mamarok> you*, sry
<bittin> robin0800: gnome-ppp is not finding my modem but lsusb finds it and its blinking blue that is according to the manual when it finds a 3G Network
<apparle> Mamarok: but I can connect to google.com..............but not to gmail.com......
<beagleburt> Mamarok: dialup external modem 56k; "Firestarter" firewall
<Mamarok> apparle: wait, you can open the http://www.google.com website but not the gmail one?
<robin0800> bittin: what settings have you uesed in gnome-ppp?
<bittin> was trying to detect the modem and it saied no modem
<Mamarok> beagleburt: ouch, I have no idea about that, but you surely need to install something ppp related
<apparle> Mamarok: exactly
<bittin> and Type: USB Modem
<Mamarok> apparle: then it could be a gmail server problem, you don't see the login screen?
<beagleburt> Mamarok: but I can surf ok with Firefox????
<apparle> Mamarok: and I can open some other sites also like ubuntu or sourceforge etc
<christian_lappy> hey guys
<bittin> Hello
<apparle> Mamarok: but gmail works alright when I try to open it in windows
<christian_lappy> is it already recommended to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 alpha 4 ?
<Mamarok> apparle: it works here for me, so it could well be either a firewall or a proxy setting that doesn't let you connect
<bittin> if you are exprimental
<Mamarok> apparle: that's not comparable, you need to check the proxy settings, that's most likely the problem
<bittin> robin0800: are it ok to pm you?
<Mamarok> christian_lappy: no, that is *never* recommended :)
<robin0800> bittin: yes
<christian_lappy> Mamarok: lol
<christian_lappy> Mamarok: is 9.10 alpha 4 already usable or full of showstopper bugs ?
<Mamarok> christian_lappy: if you want to t4est and can live with alpha software that can break on a daily basis, then you are free to do so, support is in #ubuntu+1
<apparle> Mamarok: I don't know abt a firewall because I have just installed kubutnu
<apparle> Mamarok: Can you help me setup arora
<eitreach> Mamarok: usbmount didn't do the trick. :( I still have to click my drive in Dolphin's sidebar to make it visible to programs.
<Mamarok> apparle: but you are behind a proxy, so you need to change your proxy settings in Kubuntu I guess
<Mamarok> eitreach: that is due to the fact that there are more than one option to open a USB drive for
<Mamarok> eitreach: you can add it to the /etc/fstab though to get it mounted on startup
<Mamarok> apparle: I don't know Arora, sorry
<eitreach> Mamarok: I just don't understand that Gnome mounts it automatically, but KDE does not.
<Mamarok> eitreach: different paradigms
<eitreach> and putting it in fstab will make it mount in KDE? Just so I understand..
<apparle> Mamarok: I have done that...............thats why I am able to chat with you using "webchat.freenode.net"
<Mamarok> apparle: well, then I don't know, I am not very savvy in proxy settings
<Mamarok> eitreach: you can edit the Device Actions in the systemsettings -> Advanced Tab to choose the default action
<drvoodoo> hello everybody. i have trouble with krdc, can't connect via vnc. i can't choose the vnc-protocoll  anymore. the automatic detection finds the other machine, but wenn i want to connect it says "The entered address can not be processed" (translated from german)
<Mamarok> eitreach: yes, the /etc/fstab set's the mount options on startup for all devices, using the UUID settings is recommended, so it doesn't depend on one particular USB port
<eitreach> Alright..
<apparle> tsimpson: can you plz tell me how to start mfile gain http://www.sax.de/~joerg/mfile/
<tsimpson> apparle: just run the mfile.tcl script, after editing the "set prefix" line to where the script is
<apparle> tsimpson: how to run the script
<tsimpson> from a terminal, go to the directory it's in, and type ./mfile.tcl
<tsimpson> or you can type in the full path in Alt-F2
<apparle> I get bash: ./mfile.tcl: /usr/local/bin/tixwish: bad interpreter: No such file or directoryn
<tsimpson> apparle: you need to change the 1st line to "#!/usr/bin/wish"
<tsimpson> and make sure you have tk8.5 installed
<apparle> tsimpson: got it thanks
<kaddi> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<apparle> tsimpson: can you help with arora web browser
<kaddi> how do i get the wicd packages for intrepid, when the intrepid can't get online? Every guide I can find only describes how to add in the repositories for intrepid, which won't help me because I can't get online.
<tsimpson> apparle: I don't use arora (yet)
<Mamarok> kaddi: try /query ubottu !info wicd
<Mamarok> kaddi: right now you are online, aren't you?
<kaddi> Mamarok I know, but it is not in the ubuntu-reps for intrepid. Are you saying I should simply get the jaunty version for intrepid as well?
<apparle> tsimpson: I thought I would give it a try in jaunty itself...........I am unable to configure it to use proxy
<Mamarok> kaddi: oh, sorry, what KDE version do you use in Intrepid?
<kaddi> Mamarok 4.1
<kaddi> I think, default one
<Mamarok> kaddi: then you are probably better off in Jaunty anyway
<KlavKalashj> hey
<kaddi> Mamarok but that would mean that I manage to get online and update my intrepid.. (which is what I'm actually trying to do)
<KlavKalashj> If I install an icon theme through the appearance settings, will it get automatically updated when possible?
<Mamarok> kaddi: because you only have WiFi access, no lan?
<kaddi> Mamarok because it isn't recognizing lan anymore with knetworkmanager
<Mamarok> kaddi: that is weird, how come?
<kaddi> and wifi is disable and knetworkmanager ate the setting to reenable it
<Mamarok> I have never ssen that before
<Mamarok> at least not in Intrepid
<kaddi> Mamarok I don't really know, I did an update from hardy to intrepid yesterday and knetworkmanager got borked obviously
<Mamarok> kaddi: you did a frsh install or an upgrade?
<kaddi> upgrade
<Mamarok> rarely a good idea, especially when chaning to a major new KDE version
<Mamarok> kaddi: and you don't have a CD at hand?
<floown> hello
<Mamarok> kaddi: because then you can get the networ-manager from the CD
<kaddi> Mamarok you mean the nm-applet?
<floown> I search a program to control the desktop of my father, I want to move his mouse and seen him where to clic
<Mamarok> kaddi: no, the network-manager
<Mamarok> kaddi: as you apparently have problems with it
<kaddi> Mamarok ah, you mean just remove and reinstall it?
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, yes, as it is on the CD
<Mamarok> kaddi: first, did you try just removing your previous kde settings? Moving .kde/ and .kde4/ to something else then restart?
<kaddi> I should have it somewhere...
<xsebsx> how so i open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<kaddi> lol, I just found knoppix 3.0 :o
<Mamarok> xsebsx: why would you want to do that?
<Mamarok> kaddi: which is not helpful in our case anyway
<Mamarok> kaddi: actually, you can start the computer with it and download the *.deb file
<Mamarok> xsebsx: and it is called /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<xsebsx> Mamarok: because im trying to fix the sound on my computer and its on a page of a forum that addreesses similar problems, to which i had to resort after coming here and pretty much told that i'll have to learn for help, eventuallly i was able to get the sound going on my computer only i can only get it to work for webpages like youtube, not for mp3s and files
<apparle> plz tell me how to configure arora to use proxy
<Mamarok> xsebsx: because you probably don't have the codecs installed
<Mamarok> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xsebsx> no no no
<xsebsx> youtube, flsh, etc works fine
<Mamarok> xsebsx: editing alsa-base.conf will not help you for that
<xsebsx> i have the restricted non free codecs installed
<Mamarok> xsebsx: mp3 needs a codec
<xsebsx> what i dont have is sound for mp3 because it says the alsa device doesnt work
<Mamarok> xsebsx: what are your basic settings? KDE version, Phonon backend, etc.?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: sounds like you have pulseaudio taking over
<BluesKaj> xsebsx, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<apparle> xsebsx: which sound card
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: he has the codecs
<xsebsx> i'm on gnome, and ive installed kubuntu desktop over ubuntu so i can boot on either kde or gnome
<BluesKaj> that's the mp3 codec for amarok and other players
<Mamarok> xsebsx: you need to install the phonon-backend packages then
<apparle> xsebsx: does the alsa device work on gnome
 * Mamarok gives up, with 3 people asking different things that will end nowhere...
<BluesKaj> xsebsx, also sudo apt-get install libk3b3-extracodecs
<Mamarok> apparle: that is not his problem, else he qouldn't have sound *at* *all*
<Mamarok> wouldn't"
<apparle> Mamarok: Oh he has sound then............just not able to use it in KDE
<apparle> anyone knows a good KDE/QT based browser equivalent to firefox
<BluesKaj> rekonq
<apparle> !info rekonq
<ubottu> Package rekonq does not exist in jaunty
<apparle> BluesKaj: ??
<beagleburt> RE: Konqeror unable to go online: just reinstalled konqueror, but still can not get online - ok with Firefox. Using KDE on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.
<xsebsx> hold on, youre all talkign at once let me show ou what i did do to get sound at all
<beagleburt> Also using Firestarter
<BluesKaj> apparle, http://rekonq.sourceforge.net/
<peteair> Any word on Kubuntuforums,coming back online.
<kaddi> Mamarok ok, found that CD :) do i need to add the entire deb cdrom: [Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.1)]/ intrepid main restricted into the sources.list?
<kaddi> or would deb cdrom be enough?
<xsebsx> back
<bittin> do somone know how to get a DVD TV-dongle to work with mplayer?
<apparle> guys how real is this http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/08/nokia-helps-port-firefox-to-qt.ars
<xsebsx> wooohoo! amarok working
<xsebsx> mp3s playing
<apparle> xsebsx: enjoy :)
<xsebsx> now next step
<xsebsx> i cant get the cool effects
<xsebsx> visual effects
<xsebsx> last i checked i couldnt get the cool compiz or beryl whichever it is on gnome
<apparle> xsebsx: kde comes with its own windows manager KWin
<xsebsx> oh no it worked
<xsebsx> yes yes
<xsebsx> but i'm on gnome
<xsebsx> i mean
<FloodBotK2> xsebsx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsebsx> i installed the original gnome ubuntu jaunty then i aptitude installed kubuntu-desktop
<xsebsx> now i'll go pee before i get on to talking about my kde problems
<shadeslayer> hi,i checked the box having "Different activity for each desktop" and i have 4 Virtual Desktops but 5 activities,how do i remove the extra activity (no X sign on any activity while zooming out)
<Mamarok> kaddi: yes, add this to the sources.list, you will get plenty of error messages for the web sources, but at least you will see the avilable packages on the CD
<apparle> xsebsx: when you install kubuntu-desktop it automatically gets installed
<xsebsx> yes
<xsebsx> i know
<shadeslayer> and now when i add an activity its smaller than all the other activities
<xsebsx> how do i get swiftweasel and opera? they don't appear on the list of available programs
<apparle> xsebsx: goto System settings>desktop>enable desktop effects
<xsebsx> oh that worked
<apparle> xsebsx: what's the next step
<shadeslayer> brb after logging out
<kaddi> Mamarok it's actually worse now. lol. it no longer lists my wifi-card as disabled, it doesn't list it at all. I'm gonna boot from cd and get the wicd package, hopefully things will work with that one
<xsebsx> next step is
<xsebsx> well you see, i recently got a laptop computer, the one i'm on right now, it had vista, i set up the router i bought a cisco wireless router on it while it had vista, then i installed ubuntu and wiped vista away, then i plugged the network cable to my pc which has ubuntu, and when i log onto gnome i can actuallly log onto the wireless connection by just entering the security password which is all i remember from setting up the router before i wiped vis
<xsebsx> ta out
<xsebsx> but on kde i can't log onto the internet
<xsebsx> for some reason
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<apparle> xsebsx: install wicd ...............and I can't help here because I never had wifi
<BluesKaj> wicd works for ethernet and wifi
<apparle> can kopete work with port 443 for Gtalk
<xsebsx> sudo aptitude install wicd?
<apparle> xsebsx: sudo apt-get install wicd
<xsebsx> getting it
<bittin> how do i load a firmwire in Linux?
<apparle> xsebsx: no need to type unneccessary statements............you are flooding the channel :)
<robin0800> bittin: firmware for what?
<bittin> a dvb-t tv thing
<robin0800> bittin: perhaps from an internet page
<KelloggsFrosties> moinmoin! as a former gnome-user, i am missing a tool to search and maintain pgp-keys. is there something like seahorse for kde?
<bittin> i find the firmwire and moved it to /lib/firmware/
<apparle> If I install kubuntu via windows wubi then will the fstab entries for other partitions need to be modified
<robin0800> bittin: I usualy use windows for firmware updates
<xsebsx> ok that worked
<xsebsx> now, kde4 is confusing
<kaddi> boot from CD isn't working. :/ Anyone here can tell me where I can get a download of WICD for Intrepid? I can't connect to the internet with my intrepid installation
<bittin> robin0800: ah ok
<xsebsx> there's some weird thing on my desktop, transparent blue that has the trash adn home folder linked on it
<apparle> kaddi: wicd package is not present for intrepid............
<kaddi> apparle it is, if you add apt.wicd.net to your sources. However, as I don't have internet, that's of no help to me right now. :/ And the sourceforge page for downloads, only shows how to add the rep to sources.list .. the only alternative is to build wicd from source, which I would like to avoid, as I am unsure if I have all compulers necessary installed on that system
<apparle> xsebsx: Actually its folderview widget which shows you your dektop
<xsebsx> ok
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: lol
<shadeslayer> weird blue thing :P
<xsebsx> how do i set up the visual effects on kde4?
<xsebsx> this is allv ery odd
<xsebsx> last time i used kubuntu it didnt look like this
<apparle> kaddi I'll check
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: K > system settings > Desktop > enable desktop effects
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: its matured while you werent looking :P
<xsebsx> er...k...and i cant see system settings
<xsebsx> oh wwait
<shadeslayer> hmm,kpackagekit is uses gksu to ask for my password even though gksu is not installed :o
<xsebsx> ok, it seems like i have to pick and choose what i like for effects one by one eventhough i've never seen what these are, this will be interesting
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: you betcha
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: the best ones imho are the cube and the flip switch effects
<xsebsx> cube? isn't that for when you have multiple....like when you have several different OS's on a machine
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: multiple desktops,not OS's
<BluesKaj> different apps or desktops
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: you can also tie "activities" to each desktop,thereby enabling you to have different widgets on each desktop :)
<xsebsx> shadeslayer: the desktop cube?
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: in 4.3 you just zoom out > configure plasma > check the 2 boxes and zoom back in
<xsebsx> i didnt get that _(
<xsebsx> DEsktop cube: display every virtual desktop on a cube?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: there is a cashew shaped icon in the upper right corner where you can zoom out, then add activities
<Mamarok> on a side of a cube
<kaddi> ok, got some version of wicd from the sourceforge site (1.5.2, as I saw it mentioned in a intrepid related post) and installed it. Now internet is back :)
<Mamarok> kaddi: nice :)
<apparle> kaddi: I found the solution to your problem......... use this link http://apt.wicd.net/pool/extras/w/wicd/wicd_1.6.2-2_all.deb
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: btw,i cant seem to reduce the no. of activities to 4 with the 2 options checked in configure plasma....there are always 5 activities
<xsebsx> Mamarok: add widgets, lock widgets, appearance settings hide dashboard,
<kaddi> apparle thanks :) but see my previous message ;) Managed to find the debs after all :)
<Mamarok> xsebsx: which KDE 4 version do you use?
<apparle> kaddi: As you see the link I put............its 1.6.2 and also from official repo of wicd
<xsebsx> how can i check that? i simply had installed kubuntu-desktop and it seems like tis a 4 and up
<apparle> kaddi: good....your problem solved :)
<Mamarok> xsebsx: if you go to dolphin for example, in the Help menu -> About KDE
<BluesKaj> any kde app/help
<Mamarok> xsebsx: but if you have a basic Kubuntu 9.04 installation it is 4.2.2
<xsebsx> (KDE 4.2.2)
<Mamarok> yep, that's what I just said :)
<xsebsx> is there something better than it?
<Mamarok> the activities show up there normally
<Mamarok> xsebsx: see the /topic: there is KDE 4.3, verx stable and much better
<xsebsx> how do i get it?
<Mamarok> but not 'officially' supported, it will be default in the next release
<apparle> xsebsx: don't get it now...........its not officially supported
<Mamarok> xsebsx: see the /topic, please
<xsebsx> koala?
<xsebsx> how do i do that?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: no, there are packages for Jaunty already
<Mamarok> apparle: please...
<xsebsx> how do i see the topic?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: just type /topic
<xsebsx> oh cool set by riddell
<xsebsx> i know jonathan riddell
<Mamarok> also it should be visible in the top line of your IRC client, for all channels
<xsebsx> i met him in England
<kaddi> apparle I'm adding the wicd-rep and updating as we speak, so I'll have the latest wicd-release for intrepid very soon :)
<xsebsx> ok,great, how do i go abotu getting kde 4.3
<apparle> kaddi: cool....
<Mamarok> xsebsx: for the third time: read the topic :)
<xsebsx> there are like 9 links there
<Mamarok> xsebsx: but if you don't know how to add a new source to your sources.list and are not used to Linux, you shouldn't
<Mamarok> well, read those links then
<xsebsx> well, i have done it
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: uh the one which says kde 4.3 backports?
 * Mamarok shakes head
<xsebsx> i remember having added new sources.list, only i did it years ago
<xsebsx> and i don't remember how
 * shadeslayer knows how Mamarok feels
<Mamarok> xsebsx: well, then you probably shouldn't do it
<xsebsx> why not? i'm not dumb, i'll do what i have to do
<Mamarok> dand patiently wait for the next release, it's only a few months away
<Mamarok> -d
<xsebsx> ok, so it says deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<apparle> xsebsx: Just wait till Oct and you will have the cool 4.3................be patient..........
<xsebsx> from what i remember there was a notepad sort of application that you opened through some command like kdesu
<xsebsx> and then you opened some address that ended in sources.list
<Mamarok> kedesudo for GUI applications in Kubuntu
<Mamarok> xsebsx: agai, there is no offical support for it right now, are you sure you want to upgrade?
<Mamarok> +n
<xsebsx> yes
<BluesKaj> xsebsx, best you google-linux sources.list and findout how that works
<Mamarok> ok, then it's kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> but save that list somewhere else first, before modifying anything
<kaddi> Mamarok out of curiosity was there always a special command for gui-applications like kdesudo or has that been introduced in one of the more recent releases? The first time I heard of it must have been with intrepid, I think.
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, enuff spoonfeeding :)
<apparle> BluesKaj: I agree
<Mamarok> kaddi: kdesudo is the command for sudo rights with a GUI application, this should only be used when really needed, as is sudo for the command line applications
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, has a soft heart :)
<Mamarok> xsebsx: you are on your own there, we told you that, remember?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: yes, I know, and I should do a lot of other things right now anyway
<apparle> kaddi: I used to use 'kdesu' before linux
<Daro> hope anybody can help me...my mic on skype is not working...but it is working perfectly in audacity....any ideas??
<xsebsx> how do you mean you're on your own? i am always on my own, is this to say that you will become unwilling to help me...?
<shadeslayer> Daro: yeah,change the input to pulse audio
<Daro> I don't have pulseaudio shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Daro: O.0
<kaddi> apparle: hehe, ok. I must have missed that info then :D
<apparle> plz help me setup fstab after wubi install
<Daro> shadeslayer: they told me, I shouldn't use it with kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Daro: uh,why not?
<Daro> in the German kubuntu irc....they told me pulseaudio and kubuntu is evil....and i should purge it
<apparle> kaddi: Its just that 'kdesudo' earlier 'kdesu'  both ask the passord in GUI whereas sudo asks it in CLI
<xsebsx> Mamarok: so i copy the current sources.list file onto another differently named file just in case? like sources list backup
<shadeslayer> Daro: you should remove pulseaudio *only* when its not working
<Daro> it was not working together with skype
<Daro> I remember...I didn't had sound with pulse @ all
<kaddi> apparle yes I know, but I've always done my editing with VI. I have been using ubuntu since Dapper and found about kdesudo about a year or 2 ago. I was wondering if that feature was introduced around that time, or if I simply missed that there was a GUI-sudo as well. (Obviously it was the second)
<shadeslayer> Daro: well change the default input device to whatever other option is available then,worked for me last time i used skype
<shadeslayer> (with pulse audio)
<apparle> kaddi: :) Anyways...........what is vi.........I have heard abt it a lot.........but not used it ever
<Daro> shadeslayer: thank you i will try
<shadeslayer> apparle: advanced text editor
<shadeslayer> !info vi | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Package vi does not exist in jaunty
<apparle> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.079-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 833 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<xsebsx> How do I go about upgrading to KDE 4.3, I see this is a needed repo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main  , do i simply add it at the end of the sourceslist file where all the other lines starting with deb are?
<apparle> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: yep and then  update and dist-upgrade
<k4ever> hi all.  i installed kde 4.3 and now i'm having problems with openoffice.org 3.1.  when i try to launch an openoffice program (for example impress) i get a dialog box "openoffice.org3 -impress %U" asking me do i trust the program.  when i click continue it says that it could not make the program executable and aborts.
<rapsli> how can I open a digital camera plugin in?
<rapsli> the window pops open which tells me that is mounted, but in dolphine I don't find the camera
<shadeslayer> rapsli: have you checked /media/ for the mount ?
<apparle> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xsebsx> shadeslayer: just update on the terminal or sudo something?
<rapsli> shadeslayer: yes I did
<shadeslayer> rapsli: ok have you tried kamera?
<shadeslayer> !kamera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kamera
<apparle> !info kamera
<ubottu> kamera (source: kdegraphics): digital camera support for KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 85 kB, installed size 284 kB
<rapsli> Kamera... is this a prog?
<rapsli> nope. let me try it
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: open a konsole,then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rapsli> how do i start kamera?
<apparle> what's the command similar to 'ipconfig' in windows
<rapsli> ifconfig i believe
<shadeslayer> rapsli: open system settings > advanced tab > kamera
<shadeslayer> rapsli: or press alt+F2 > kamera > enter
<rapsli> Oky, it tells me "canon eos 350D" which is correct
<rapsli> but, when I hit "test" it tells me there's an error :(
<rapsli> aha... error is maybe because camera turned off
<xsebsx> shadeslayer: before i dist-upgrade i thought i'd show you this http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1531586
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: hold one se
<shadeslayer> +c
<xsebsx> np
<apparle> xsebsx: you should have isntalled the PGP key as explained It is strongly recommended that you verify the integrity of these packages by installing the archive's GPG key. You may do this by following the instructions on this page.
<apparle> xsebsx: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq/PPA-keys
<xsebsx> thankyou
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A : in a terminal
<shadeslayer> rapsli: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg38t02.htm
<Mamarok> k4ever: that sounds very strange, I can't reproduce this here, are you sure you have the current version of OO.o?
<shadeslayer> rapsli: install digikam too
<k4ever> i downloaded latest from openoffice.org yesterday.  i'm using 64 bit
<xsebsx> shadeslayer: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1531588
<kaddi> ah, while I'm here: when I click on the wastebin-widget I get the error message "invalid address trash:/" and the trashbin doesn't open up. Anyone know how to fix this? (this is on jaunty with kde 4.2.4)
<Mamarok> k4ever: well, that's is exactly what you should *not* do, use the provided packages from the Kubuntu repositories
<xsebsx> Mamarok: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1531590 does that mean ive gotten the gpg keys?
<webbb> whenever i open synaptic threw avnt window navigator i get a window that says Starting without administrative privileges  any ideaa why
<k4ever> ok, i'll uninstall the packages from openoffice website and use the ones in the repository.  i hope that one day we can get kubuntu and linux in general to the point where we can use the developer's packages and not have to always rely on the repos.
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: yeah
<webbb> but if i iopen it not in awn it doesnt say that
<xsebsx> can i do sudo dist-upgrade now shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: just update first and see if there are any errors
<k4ever> ...which is still 3.01 btw when 3.1 has been out for some time
<Daro> hmmm ich kann im Kmixer kein capture device einstellen.....hat einer ne idee warum?
<k4ever> also 3.1 works well in gnome and xfce but not kde?
<rapsli> shadeslayer: there seems to an error with the connection.
<rapsli> hitting the test button doesn't work
<rapsli> and the config button doesn't work either
<xsebsx> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1531595
<xsebsx> shadeslayer
<Daro> ohh i can't choose a capture device in kmix....any idea why not?
<maco> k4ever: probably wasnt out when the version you're using was released and thus will not be in that version
<shadeslayer> rapsli: ok,so the camera is detected but digicam wont import photos?
<rapsli> yep
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: looks fine, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ftw
<xsebsx> ftw?
<Daro> my cat /etc/sndstats
<maco> k4ever: karmic will have 3.1
<Daro> Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.18rc3 emulation code)
<Daro> Kernel: Linux HAL9000 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 01:19:55 UTC 2009 x86_64
<Daro> Config options: 0
<Daro> Installed drivers:
<Daro> Type 10: ALSA emulation
<FloodBotK2> Daro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daro> Card config:
<xsebsx> ftw=?
<maco> xsebsx: for the win
<shadeslayer> rapsli: thats strange..... just check the cables,unplug the camera and quit digicam and then replug it
<Guest61349> for the win
<shadeslayer> maco: for the way :P
<rapsli> how would I import images anyway?
<xsebsx> is that an expression? language is my mother Spanish btw
<xsebsx> so ftw is not part of the command?
<maco> xsebsx: its an expression that pretty much only nerds use
<Guest61349> lol hush maco
<shadeslayer> rapsli: theres a import button in digikam
<shadeslayer> maco: hehe
<maco> shadeslayer: way?
<maco> shadeslayer: when did the definition of ftw change?
<kaddi> maco not true, I use it too j/k
<Daro> my /etc/sndstats is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/254126/
<xsebsx> getting! :)
<maco> oh ugh, wtf only defines ftw as "file tree walk"
<maco> really needs to be updated
<rapsli> shadeslayer: don't got the program... yet
<shadeslayer> maco: i always thought it was for the way....
<shadeslayer> rapsli: install digikam then
<xsebsx> for the win or for the way?
<xsebsx> if i am going to use this in real life i better be right about it
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: what the hack....just upgrade :P
<shadeslayer> *heck
<k4ever> disregard, i got it to work by editing the menu to point directly to "simpress".  i'm in the process of editing all of the Openoffice.org menu entries.  this way i can keep 3.1 and not have to revert back to 3.01
<xsebsx> how do i get the desktop windows to appear on the taskbar only when on the desktop they belong to
<xsebsx> haha what the hack
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: right click the taskbar > taskbar settings > check the appropriate box
<Mamarok> k4ever: there already is a PPA for the newer versions: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu
<apparle> please suggest a KDE media player which supports srt subtitles for avi files
<shadeslayer> rapsli: whats the version of the camera? like model no. etc i can do a compatibility check....
<soumendra> I think vlc can work well,apparle
<apparle> soumendra: I want something KDE based like dragon but better than dragon
<shadeslayer> apparle: uh.... kplayer?
<soumendra> why not try mplayer
<apparle> any xine GUI based on KDE4
<shadeslayer> apparle: vlc is the best imho
<apparle> !info kplayer
<ubottu> kplayer (source: kplayer): A KDE media player based on MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7-0.1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 721 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<apparle> soumendra: I want something with less download............I don't have mplayer so kplayer will be of no use
 * shadeslayer has been wondering for months why amarok wont play video
<shadeslayer> apparle: kplayer and mplayer are different
<BluesKaj>  amarok is strictly audio
<apparle> but as ubottu says kplayer is based on mplayer..
<dipin> hellooooooooooo
<soumendra> I have kmplayer
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah,but they should add video support :(
<soumendra> It does work
<shadeslayer> apparle: its based on mplayer...meaning it shares source code
<dipin> why does vlc and othe media players terminate on playing vedio files
<soumendra> So you want a light weight app
<BluesKaj> there's VLC for that , it does everything , but without the confusing GUI
<BluesKaj> VLC GUI is boring but it can be dressed up
<dipin> i have installed the all coecs
<dipin> but also vlc keeps on terminationg
<dipin> i mean codecs
<k4ever> i read an article a while back by a guy who had switched from windows to ubuntu.  the guy was upset because while everything else worked, he could not seem to get the new version of openoffice.org to work.  he downloaded everything from the openoffice.org website and followed the instruction but he kept running into problems.  i did not understand his frustration until know.  you have to wait until the next version of xx to get a program 
<k4ever>  been out for a while and supposedly has packages that work with ubuntu.  not a good thing.  well thats my rant for today.  i fixed the menu problem and now all of openoffice.org is running well.
<BluesKaj> dipin, I think there's asetting in VLC to avoid closure
<dipin> whats that
<k4ever> kde 4.3 is awesome, btw.  i'm loving the fact that nuvola icons were included.  look much better than oxygen icons.
<rapsli> shadeslayer: took a carder now -> works
<xsebsx> help help i clicked the cashew and desktops wee
<shadeslayer> rapsli: carde?
<dipin> blueskaj do u have any idea
<redleer> whats these blocked updates? just installed kubuntu 9.4 and thers 4 blocked updates hmm
<rapsli> cardreader ;)
<soumendra> Any idea how to run safari on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> redleer: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<webbb> can anyone in here help me compile a app from source
<webbb> i already have the files
<shadeslayer> soumendra: theres a browser rekonq which uses webkit , same as safari
<shadeslayer> webbb: sure
<redleer> shadeslayer:  thanks
<shadeslayer> redleer: no probs man
<BluesKaj> dipin, look in view in vlc, unclick "quit after playback"
<soumendra> shadeslayer:thanks
<shadeslayer> webbb: does the source contain cmake files?
<BluesKaj> !pm | dipin
<ubottu> dipin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dipin> m on it
<jza> hi anyone know if the kubuntu livecd would run on a recent Mac?
<shadeslayer> !mac | jza
<ubottu> jza: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<shadeslayer> um
<webbb> shadeslayer: yes
<jza> webbb: same way as any PC?
<shadeslayer> !compile | webbb
<ubottu> webbb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BluesKaj> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Mamarok> k4ever: there already is a PPA for the newer versions: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> webbb: install the necessary dev packages first....
<Mamarok> did you read that?
<xsebsx> is there a way to hide the folderview widget or close it and then reopen it if wanted
<dipin> blueskaj, where is view option?
<Mamarok> because if you want a rolling distro (e.g. one tha updates everything as soon as it is released) you shouldn't use a distribution with a fixed release cycle, nothing to rant about, you choose it in the first place.
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: um click the cross on the panel...
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: s/panel/handle
<soumendra> is there a way to hide folders in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> soumendra: yep
<shadeslayer> soumendra: prepend a ' . ' to the name
<xsebsx> how about to get it back shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: right click > add widgets > folder view widget
<bip> Hello
<shadeslayer> !hi | bip
<ubottu> bip: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bip> thanks ^^
<soumendra> shadeslayer:But in order to view it again do I have to rename it through commandline by removing . ?
<BluesKaj> dipin, it's on the vlc toolbar
<shadeslayer> soumendra: nope,just press : alt+. in dolphin
<k4ever> also, i install amarok2 and could not get sound.  after some searching i found out that phonon was using the gstreamer backend.  after installing the xine backend everything worked fine.  will you guys please change amarok so it depends on the xine backend by default instead of gstreamer.  too many problems with gstreamer.
<soumendra> shadeslayer:thanks genius
<shadeslayer> soumendra: ;)
<xsebsx> is there a page with all the cool things one can do with kde 4.3? like...alt tab
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: um kde.org ?
<kaddi> thanks shadeslayer :D
<xsebsx> ditto
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: theres also : userbase and techbase
<xsebsx> is there something better than nicotine?
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: http://userbase.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> xsebsx, run your mouse into top left corner edge
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thats just one of the cool things
<BluesKaj> of course desktop effects has to be enabled
<BluesKaj> yup
<kaddi> what happens in the top left corner? *curious*
<xsebsx> didnt do anything
<xsebsx> and theyre enabled
<xsebsx> woah
<xsebsx> cool
<kaddi> ?
<Carlos_Andres> hi guys, someone knows howto open a folder with special caracters.... my partition is in fat32
<bip> Does anyone know how to run a HD television with an nVidia graphics card? Because with me I do not see all workspace on the screen. (sorry if I have a bad english)
<xsebsx> it does a maclike view of all windows
<xsebsx> open
<kaddi> maclike?
<xsebsx> yeah @ least to me it looks like youre on a mac
<Mamarok>  xsebsx I have no idea what a Mac looks like, never used one
<kaddi> xsebsx I don't know how  a mac looks like :p
<Carlos_Andres> xsebsx: to run a file  with special characters?
<kaddi> hehe, that makes two
<xsebsx> ok
<xsebsx> btw
<xsebsx> can one set ubuntu on a mac?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: you mean the windows flip search?
<kaddi> Carlos_Andres what kind of special caracter?
<xsebsx> yes
<Mamarok> xsebsx: of course, it's just another intel computer that is more expensive than others, that's it
<xsebsx> can one set ubuntu os on a mac laptop??
<Mamarok> xsebsx: just answered you
<xsebsx> is it more portable, easier, etc to use ubuntu than mac os
<xsebsx> if i have a mac
<Carlos_Andres> á or ñ for example.... those characters apper like unknown, but in gnome I can read them whitout any problem
<xsebsx> here's the deal, my gf has a shitty old ass computer, i installed ubuntu on it but it has so low memory and stuff that it's really slow
<Mamarok> xsebsx: again, I don't know how OS X looks as I never used it and you can buy better laptops for less than that price
<xsebsx> and her daughter is going to give her her mac laptop as a gift
<Mamarok> xsebsx: add some ram then, it's cheap nowadays
<xsebsx> so i was wondering about setting ubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> soumendra: you can ask in the channel itself....
<xsebsx> too old a computer
<xsebsx> like from 2005
<soumendra> shadeslayer:yes of course
<shadeslayer> soumendra: thank you
<Mamarok> xsebsx: that doesn't depend on age, but on what is inside
<Mamarok> CPU, RAM, graphic card
<Mamarok> butr Linux runs on very old stuff
<luis_> there is an error in copy and delete with dolphin, i try to copy and cut all the files from a CD, when the process finish i check and the files are in my hard disk now, but the cuted files are still on the CD!!!! i try to send them to trash, but it says: trash is full, empty it, and tras has 0 files... WTF???
<xsebsx> but does ubuntu?
 * shadeslayer sings the intel song....
<Mamarok> luis_: <ou can't remove files from a CD
<Mamarok> *you
<Mamarok> luis_: unless it is a CD-RW and you can erase those with k3b
<xsebsx> ok the update to kde 4.3 is about to end what should i do now?
<xsebsx> once it's done
<BluesKaj> this pc is 2005 , runs fine with 2G ram
<Mamarok> xsebsx: wait till it's over, then log out of KDE and log in again, unless you have a new kernel, then you need to restart
<luis_> then how i do Mamarok... i wanna delete the files so i get inside a ISO image...
<xsebsx> the dist upgrade
<xsebsx> ok
<xsebsx> i'll do that
<Mamarok> luis_: if that CD is a CD-R you can't
<xsebsx> 53 secs left
<Mamarok> luis_: as CDs are read-only, so you cnt erase or write on it
<Guest10154> anyone have any comments positive or negative about truecrypt
<luis_> oh...
<Mamarok> cant* even
<luis_> well ok, thx mamarok
<Mamarok> luis_: you are welcome :)
<xsebsx> most times sarcasm is a form of humilliation
<k4ever> kikijosh
<soumendra> shadeslayer:actually there is a problem in my wireless router due to which it sometimes  resets itself. Now I don't wanna buy another one. But here the problem really starts. I have wpa encryption. The network gets disconnected due to the problem I mentioned earlier. And only on clicking on the n-m applet do I get back the network. So I was thinking if I could write a script which automates the "refreshing" of the network. Any idea
<shadeslayer> soumendra: hmm....a network refresh like renewing the IP?
<luis_> NO HOLDA, mamarok hold on a minute
<Nightwalker-> where can i change the color of task manager?
<luis_> i got the CD back from the pc, its says CD-RW rewritable
<soumendra> shadeslayer: I would like to rather say to send auythentication message
<Mamarok> luis_: then you can re-werite on it with a CD burning application like k3b
<soumendra> shadeslayer: sorry authentication message typo
<Mamarok> re-write
<luis_> ok, i will download it :)
<shadeslayer> soumendra: hmm
<pay_> anybody knows a solution for a beeping notebook while starting with wlan switch off?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: for your information, it say 'you are welcome' to everybody who thanks me, no sarcasm involved
<shadeslayer> soumendra: i cant think of anything apart from : sudo dhclient
<Mamarok> I say*
<soumendra> shadeslayer: yup I tried it but it failed
 * Mamarok needs a rest and some food
 * Guest36467 waves
<xsebsx> Mamarok: I wasn't talking about you, I was just making an unrelated comment out of the blue, it's something I always do in all aspects of my life...by the way, thankyou for all your help
<xsebsx> done! gonna reboot
<soumendra> shadeslayer: if you are using ubuntu (which I am using instead of kubuntu), on clicking the network manager applet does the trick. But I want to automate that. Any idea
<Mamarok> xsebsx: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> too late...
<shadeslayer> soumendra: im using kde...so idea....ask in #ubuntu
<soumendra> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<webbb> how do you open the source list again
<shadeslayer> webbb: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 first
<shadeslayer> yeah
<BluesKaj> webbb, it will be stored in the drop down list , just click on the down arrow at the right of the textbox
<webbb> ok thanks
<xsebsx> back on kde 4.3
<xsebsx> hmm
<xsebsx> so what's new or extra about this kde?
<xsebsx> help
<xsebsx> if i try to play an mp3 3on totem
<xsebsx> there's no sound
<xsebsx> hmm
<xsebsx> anyone in here?
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: nope
<xsebsx> ok where's synaptic or adept on here?
<luis_> I got a big problem of susped and hibernation: I go to energy options, more, capacities of the system, and it says my system is unable to being turned off, that directly cause a problem to hibernation and suspend, because the system goes to "unable to halt", no auto turnoff, is there a way to fix that? (btw i am using a laptop)
<xsebsx> is there another package manager?
<xsebsx> is this kpackage kit for kde apps only?
<luis_> GDebi Package Installer
<luis_> open the deb, right click, open with:
<luis_> can someone help me with my "turn off" problem pls?
<xsebsx> how can i make amarok my default mp3 file opener
<SJr> I installed KDE 4.3 on Jaunty, and when I restart VMWare services plasma crashes, when I try to restart plasma, bash says that it's not installed
<Macheavel> hy
<Mamarok> xsebsx: you need to install the codecs for KDE: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mamarok> and the default package manager is kpackagekit, which is already installed, you acces it through the system settings
<Mamarok> also, check the system settings more in depth, you can set pretty muhc everything there, like making Amarok default for your mp3 packages
<Mamarok> xsebsx: did you install Amarok 2.1.1 from the jaunty-backports yet?
<Mamarok> because the defautl with Jaunty is 2.0.2 which is pretty old now
<roconnor> How do I setup the WPA network this hotel under Kubuntu?
<xsebsx> Mamarok: how can i go about checking which version of Amarok i have, and I think i had installed the kubuntu restricted extras
<luis_> Mamarok: I got a big problem of susped and hibernation: I go to energy options, more, capacities of the system, and it says my system is unable to being turned off, that directly cause a problem to hibernation and suspend, because the system goes to "unable to halt", no auto turnoff, is there a way to fix that? (btw i am using a laptop)
<gavrik> доброго времени суток
<xsebsx> Mamarok: Version 4.3.00
<xsebsx> now how do i get it to be my default player so that if i click on an mp3 it will play on amarok
<bipp> Salut tout le monde ! Hello from France.
<roconnor> I don't have a clue how WPA works under linux
<Mamarok> xsebsx: open Amarok and go to the help menu, About Amarok
<xsebsx> i did
<roconnor> something about wpa_supplicant something?
<xsebsx> it's version Version 4.3.00
<Mamarok> xsebsx: not the KDE version,about Amarok
<webbb> does anyone in here know how to use magicfolder
<xsebsx> version 2.1
<Mamarok> roconnor: do you have Kubuntu 9.04? Then you should install wicd
 * Mamarok doesn't even know what magicfolder is
<bipp> webbb yes i'm use it
<Mamarok> xsebsx: ok, then you should activate the jaunty-backports repository, there has been a bugfix release for 2.1
<roconnor> Mamarok: hmm, tricky without a network
<bipp> Hello Sp0tter ! :p
<Mamarok> roconnor: you are on a network right now
<Sp0tter> I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   over a regular ubuntu desktop install,  but now when I try and login it doesn't recognize my pw
<Sp0tter> if I change sessiontype back to GDM, i can log in
<xsebsx> great, let's do that, how do i activate the jaunty backports repos, i thought i'd done that in the process of upgrading to kde 4,3 but let me do something
<Sp0tter> hello bipp!
<roconnor> I'm on a computer in the hotel lobby
<Mamarok> xsebsx: in system settings -> Install & remove software, go to the thir option, edit sources a nd activate the unsupported repo
<Sp0tter> Why would the kde login manager not recognize my system accounts?
<Sp0tter> i can login fine to gnome or the console
<bipp> Sorry I don't know why :(. I'm new in GNU/Linux
<webbb> bipp: how do i set it up
<webbb> bipp: whats a regex
<roconnor> Mamarok, I wonder if I can download a .deb file and trasfer it via usb key
<arya> Hi there, I have little question concerning the apt-get sources list
<Mamarok> roconnor: you sure can, wait, I tell you the location to download from
<xsebsx> Mamarok: all third party software boxes are already checked
<xsebsx> what do i do?
<roconnor> Mamarok, thanks that will help.  I appear to already have all the package dependencies
<xsebsx> partner, partner and ppa backcodes
<Mamarok> roconnor: you can get it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download
<Mamarok> xsebsx: not in the third party section, in the updates section
<Mamarok> jaunty-backports is not third-party
<arya> I have recently added the kde 4.3ppa to my source list and installed kubuntu-desktop(with kde 4.3) I now want to switch fully from my former environment(Linux Mint Gloria with Gnome) to KDE kubuntu, do I have to edit my source.list in /etc/apt?
<xsebsx> ok, in the updates section i see three buttons, one that says apply all available updates, refresh and history, do I click on all available updates?
<xsebsx> Mamarok:
<Mamarok> arya: I don't know Linux Mint, is it an additional source to the Ubuntu repositories?
<OMLX> I've installed kubuntu through wubi and my default language is Arabic when I reboot I can't login because the layout is arabic how can change to English keyboard from longin page?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: what other tabs do you get in the sources editor?
<Mamarok> arya: if yes, then just remove that repository, else you need to do a fresh install
<xsebsx> third party,kubuntu software, updates, authentication, statistics
<xsebsx> Mamarok:
<Mamarok> xsebsx: in Kubuntu Software?
<roconnor> Mamarok, trying to get this windows desktop to recognise my USB key ...
<Mamarok> I never use the GUI package manager, sorry, don't know by heart
<arya> Mamarok, this is the apt list source http://pastebin.com/m4b106a8
<arya> (and thanks for your attention btw)
<Mamarok> roconnor: if it is a vfat format it should be recognized and be mounted automatically
<Mamarok> arya: that's fine, remove all the linux Mint packages and make a general update first to get a regular Ubuntu installation, then you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<cast_> Hola
<xsebsx> on kubuntu software all boxes checked, in this order: canonical supported open source software, community maintained open source software, proprietary drivers for devices, software restricted by copyright or legal issues, source code
<xsebsx>  Mamarok
<arya> Mamarok, I already have installed kubuntu-desktop, you suggest that I rome those linux mint lines and then update the system to be sure and reinstall the kubuntu-desktop?
<arya> rome=delete
<Mamarok> xsebsx: start your lines with my name and type the rest after it, that's easier :)
<Mamarok> arya: well, I don't know Mint and it is not supported at all by *ubuntu, so I strongly suggest you remove it
<arya> oke
<roconnor> Mamarok: Is it sudo dkpg -i <package> ?
<xsebsx> ok
<Mamarok> xsebsx: there is somewhere the word backports in brackets, don't you see that?
<Mamarok> roconnor: yep, on Linux
<arya> Mamarok, is there any lines that I have to add to my list after removing the linux mint lines? Or is the list complete?(http://pastebin.com/m4b106a8)
<roconnor> Mamarok, hmm it it says it conflicts with network-manager
<roconnor> should I remove network-manager?
<Mamarok> arya: you want to install Kubuntu with KDE 4.3, right? if the Kubuntu-desktop package is already installed, see the repository for KDE 4.3 in the topic of this channel
<xsebsx> Mamarok:  only on third party softwlare theres a box marked as backports ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> roconnor: of course you need to remove the network-manager, as wicd will replace it
<arya> Mamarok, I just want to have a healthy system that gets updated and so on.. :) I have installed the kubuntu-desktop package with kde 4.3 :)
<Mamarok> xsebsx: it is not in the thrid-party stuff, it is an official repository, so it must be in the four package sources from Ubuntu, read all the lines there, it's normally the last one
<Mamarok> arya: ok, just make sure to remove all the non-needed stuff from Mint as it might cause problems, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade should handle that
<arya> Mamarok, thank you, I will go and try that command line, brb
<jonah1980_> hi does anyone know of an ubuntu jaunty respin with backports included??
<Mamarok> arya: you are welcome :) just make sure you have the repositories form the topic link and the gpg key
<Mamarok> jonah1980_: what do you mean by respin?
<jonah1980_> kubuntu i mean, though i did ask in ubuntu channel too but got no reply
<roconnor> Mamarok: okay, I think wicd is installed now
<jonah1980_> Mamarok: a remastered iso that has the backports already in it
<arya> Mamarok, I have added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to my sources and already have installed the gpg key
<Mamarok> jonah1980_: nope, you will have to do by hand, see the topic of the channel
<Mamarok> jonah1980_: I guess you talk about the backports-PPA, do you?
<OMLX> hi , I've installed kubuntu through wubi and my default language is Arabic when I reboot I can't login because the layout is arabic how can change to English keyboard from login form
<jonah1980_> see my netbook has wrong resolution, no wifi and no ethernet with 9.04, but 9.10 is a bit unstable still, so i could do with the backports installed on 9.04 - but i can't with no internet, once the backports where in my wifi/ethernet would work out of the box...
<Mamarok> OMLX: sorry, I don't know how to handle Wubi stuff,
<jonah1980_> Mamarok: yeah the backports ppa
<Mamarok> jonah1980_: well, it's all in the topic :)
<xsebsx> Mamarok: on kubuntu software tab all boxes are checked, they are as following, Canonical supported open source software, community maintained open source software, proprietary drivers for devices, software restricted by copyright or legal issues, source code
<Mamarok> xsebsx: let me fire up that package manager, I will tell you...
<jonah1980_> Mamarok: what's in the topic, sorry not with you? i want an install live cd/iso with backports installed ready, not so you have to download them
<OMLX> Mamarok: Is there any shortcut to switch between keyboard layouts in kde 4?
<Mamarok> jonah1980_: there is none, I told you already
<jonah1980_> Mamarok: is there anyone that could do me one? i've checked the torrent sites and there's things like super os but nothing with backports in
<xsebsx> Mamarok: thanks, I'm right here
<Mamarok> jonah1980_: I can't that's a lot of work, adding that source to an existing kubuntu 9.04 installations is far easier
<_roconnor> Mamarok: you are the greatest person alive!! \o/
<Mamarok> xsebsx: go to the updates tab, as I told you previously, and open your eyes :)
<Mamarok> it says unsuoported updates (jaunty-backports)
<xsebsx> check that?
<mrcognitive> hey , fast question . i am trying to mark my nsplugin rapper for unistalling but it is not allowing me access to check the box . any ideas ?
<xsebsx> Mamarok: do i check that one?
<xsebsx> Mamarok: so i check that and close it?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: yes, then you update the package manager, and search for Amarok
<Mamarok> xsebsx: select Amarok, the package name is 2:2.1.1mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1~jaunty1 and install it, then disable the backports again
<Mamarok> so you only get the latest Amarok and no other software you might not wnat to have
<msi_> hello
<msi_> could u please help me?
<Mamarok> !ask | msi_
<ubottu> msi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xsebsx> Mamarok: ok i did that, now how do i update the package manager?
<Leto> blubb
<Mamarok> xsebsx: once you closed the package sources window, look at your screen, everything is well explained there
<Mamarok> Leto: do you have a question?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: just try to find out yourself, I am sure you can
<xsebsx> Mamarok: there's software updates, there's a button that says apply all available updates, should i click on that or should i refrain from doing so
<Mamarok> xsebsx: what do you think? did you read what I told you earlier?
<xsebsx> well i think yes
<msi_> i need to install network printer, but cant do it and i cant find some net-howto tutorial... i have kubuntu 9, i would like to know how protocol is used in home wifi net
<Mamarok> xsebsx: well, no!
<xsebsx>  but i don't know if that's exactly it
<Mamarok> xsebsx: do not apply all available updates, just update the sources tree, that is in the same option as where you edited the sources, see the bzuttons at the bottom?
<xsebsx> see? great that i asked
<msi_> or do smb speak slovak/czech?
<Mamarok> msi_: what would be the lnaguage-code for that language?
<Mamarok> language*
<xsebsx> i just clicked on unsupported updates, then closed the dialogue, then it loaded something up and then it did nothing further
<msi_> SK/CZ?
<Mamarok> xsebsx: look at your screenm without doing anything, just go through the available options on the left menu and check if you can find out yourself, it's really not difficult
<Mamarok> xsebsx: I will not always be around...
<Mamarok> !sk | msi_
<ubottu> msi_: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<msi_> thanks
<Mamarok> msi_: and I guess the czech one is the same name code, mabe they even have a #kubuntu-cz
<Mamarok> maybe*
<xsebsx> Mamarok: i know that! but there's no button at the bottom, just reset and close, and i closed
<Mamarok> xsebsx: well, then reopen it...
<xsebsx> just did
<redleer> how do i make network manager to remember configs i put there? it always forgets those and sets something random so i cant get my wireless modem to work
<xsebsx> software sources, kubuntu, software, third party software,updates,authentication and statistics tabs
<Mamarok> xsebsx: please, just read the options there and try to find out for yourself, it's not that difficult... *sigh*
<Mamarok> and only ask if you really can't find out yourself, no need to read aloud here
<xsebsx> all i want to know is how to upgrade amarok and make it my default player, once ive done it i wil be able to do it again
<Mamarok> xsebsx: and you are not supposed to reopen the sources editor... just look around in the software iunstaller and check the options that are there, you already updated the sources...
<Mamarok> and read what I said earlier, I told you everything already
 * Mamarok is going to eat now
<xsebsx> ok i went and looked for amarok
<xsebsx> and there's some options, one of them says architecture independent files for amarok
<msi_> ou... .no answer there
<xsebsx> 2:2
<ikonia> what's up ?
<xsebsx> great
<xsebsx> i think i uninstalled amarok
<msi_> so maybe asking again... could somebody help me with instalation of network printer. i am newbie here, maybe its enough to know what protoocol /TCP?/ should i use
<ikonia> msi_: what type of printer and how do you plan to network it ?
<xsebsx> *goes and sudo aptitude installs amarok*
<ikonia> xsebsx: why are you installing it if you've just uninstalled it ?
<rig> xsebsx was trying to update amarok, not uninstall it :P
<msi_> ikonia: i had use that under win, its allready connected to my home - wifi net. computer directly connected with printer is working on win... is that available to do that?
<luis_> I need help with virtual box, i got an error: FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System Halted, but i already selected my ISO of XP in mount CD/DVD-RW, cannot understand whats happening, someone help me pls
<ikonia> msi_: ok - so you just want to use cups to connect to a network printer on a tcp ip connection over wirless ?
<msi_> ikonia: IP adress and other i certainly know
<ikonia> luis_: #vbox maybe for virtual box
<msi_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> msi_: ok - so what type of printer is it ?
<msi_> ikonia: HP laserjet 1200
<ikonia> msi_: ok so that should be well supported by cups
<ikonia> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> msi_: had a read through any of those ?
<xsebsx> Mamarok: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1531729
<ikonia> xsebsx: what's the problem ?
<msi_> ikonia: yes, i have googled, but i installed kubuntu 9 and all papers were about 8 or "older"... i will read that
<xsebsx> ikonia, i want to have the latest version of amarok installed and set as my default player so that if i click on any mp3 it will open on amarok
<redleer> my network manager just wont remember settings :/
<ikonia> xsebsx: I don't think there is a "latest" package for amarok
<ikonia> xsebsx: I think there are later versions than the one included in ubuntu, but they are not supported, at best they will be backports from karmic, but as that's not production worthy yet, I doubt it's worth it
<xsebsx> ok, well it seemed as though it would be helpful to have the latest version
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what gives you that ide
<xsebsx> i don't know, mamarok asked if i had it, that it might not necessrily be the latest because of it being the one that comes with kde 4.3
<ikonia> skilled developers have put time in to packaging the best version they see fit for ubuntu 9.04 in terms of compatability and stability, what makes you think you need something different
<luis_> I need help with virtual box, i got an error: FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System Halted, but i already selected my ISO of XP in mount CD/DVD-RW, cannot understand whats happening, someone help me pls
<luis_> no one helps in vbox...
<xsebsx> i dont know, mamarok made it seem like it might not be bad, i can't even remember all i wanted was to set up amarok as my default plaer so that any mp3 i click on will open on amarok as totem is not playing the mp3s' sound
<ikonia> luis_: it says it can't read the boot media, have you tested the boot medium ?
<luis_> mmm?
<luis_> go easy pls, this is the first time i install this...
<ikonia> luis_: have you tested the boot medium it's complaining is bad ?
<ikonia> xsebsx: I'd suggest you just set the default player be armarok
<xsebsx> yes
<xsebsx> how do i do that
<xsebsx> that's what i was originally askign
<ikonia> xsebsx: from within kde, I'm not sure what the tool is called
<msi_> where can i see printers jobs?
<Byron> I'm planning on buying a new video card. Has anyone reported issues with nVidia GeForce 7600GS?
<luis_> so...
<ikonia> msi_: lpstat
<ikonia> !nvidia > Byron
<ubottu> Byron, please see my private message
<xsebsx> ikonia: how do i make it so that if i click any random mp3 file it will open through amarok, right now if i click on an mp3 it will open on totem and there won't be any sound
<ikonia> xsebsx: I'm trying to find the tools name in kde, I don't know it in kde, only gnome
<rig> xsebsx: what program opens as the default when you click a mp3 file?
<xsebsx> another problem I'm having: I originally had a cable connection, bought a new laptop, it came with vista, bought a wireless router, configured the router on vista, got soulseek and downloaded some files, then got rid of vista installed ubuntu, now i got nicotine, but osmehow my ports seem to be closed or something because i cant connect to other users, only to the ubuntu server so that everytime i click on a download the file says cannot connect on its
<xsebsx>  status
<xsebsx> rig: totem
<xsebsx> and there's no osund on it
<tdn> I get this error when trying to mount an NFS share: mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'syrah:/data/nfs' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<tdn> What does that mean?
<apparle> Guys plz help I am trying to download libsexy2 package for VLC but the word 'sex' is block by college server and so I can't download the file...Someone plz rename it to something else and send me plz
<apparle> plz help the file is only of 50KBs plz send it plzzzz
<apparle> anyone here plzzzzzzzzzz help plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<MyUser5I> apparle: 32bit or 64bit? I only have karmic 64bit, but I hope the file is the same for jaunty 64bit
<apparle> MyUser5I: here is the direct link http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.11-2_i386.deb
<MyUser5I> thanks
<MyUser5I> I have renamed it into libvlc...
<luis_> I need help with virtual box, i got an error: FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System Halted, but i already selected my ISO of XP in mount CD/DVD-RW, cannot understand whats happening, someone help me plsç
<apparle> MyUser5I: you will have to put it on some site coz I am using webchat IRC
<rafael> hello
<MyUser5I> apparle: ok moment
<rafael> can I dowload Kubuntu 7.04 'Feisty' from anywhere?
<lyhana8> hi, why does tagging and comment are disable on dolphin under KDE4.3 ?
<Dragnslcr> rafael- you can, but it isn't supported anymore
<rafael> Dragnslcr: where is it?
<MyUser5I> apparle: http://rapidshare.com/files/268126814/libvlc2_0.1.11-2_i386.deb.html
<Dragnslcr> rafael- http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<apparle> thanks MyUser5I thanks
<MyUser5I> np
<rafael> thanks Dragnslcr
<apparle> hwo to configure arora to use proxy server
<MyUser5I> apparle: Edit --> Settings --> Proxy
<apparle> anyone expert in making DEB packages from source
<apparle> MyUser5I: I don't have any proxy username and password...........should I leave them blank
<MyUser5I> Try it
<MyUser5I> I think so
<apparle> MyUser5I: not working
<MyUser5I> apparle: Are you sure you have set the right proxy type?
<apparle> MyUser5I: I tried them both............
<MyUser5I> apparle: If you want to use a local proxy, I may try it myself
<MyUser5I> apparle: I only tried squid and i2p - both of them should work
<apparle> MyUser5I: what do you mean by local proxy
<MyUser5I> apparle: A proxy running on localhost
<pescado> hello there anybody can help me with printer mx 300
<pescado> canon
<pescado> any expert
<apparle> MyUser5I: I am behind a college proxy server
<MyUser5I> apparle: Oh - and I tried squid on a different computer too - but actually I am using karmic so maybe they have fixed some bugs which are still there in jaunty
<MyUser5I> apparle: Ah - ok
<emmanuel> FRENCH
<MyUser5I> #kubuntu-fr
<apparle_> MyUser5I: sorry my connection disconnected............what were you sying
<jhutchins> apparle_: Are you able to use Firefox through the proxy?
<MyUser5I> apparle_: Nothing important beside that I am using karmic which may mean some bugs are fixed in arora which are still there in jaunty
<el> Some program always creates a folder ~/$HOME, ... what is this?
<apparle_> jhutchins: I have not tried coz the download is large
<waltzingalong> el: a program such as?
<apparle_> anyone is good at making DEB files??
<el> waltzingalong: I don't know, but if I delete this directory it will get recreated sooner or later, thats why I'm asking.
<mrcognitive> can anyone tell me why my 64 bit flash is not showing some videos ?
<waltzingalong> el: seems to be a problem with said script then. guessing, one expects home to point to /home/username but perhaps escaping it incorrectly to wind up at ~ (which also points to home) / $HOME
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: some work, some do not? some in flash9 others in flash10?
<mrcognitive> could this be the reason why i can not access videos on hulu , or did i batch the instalment ?
<mrcognitive> i installed a 64 bit flash 10 and de installed my 32 bit .
<mrcognitive> i created a file under .mozilla called plugins and thought that would work
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: do you see flash listed in the about:plugins in firefox?
<waltzingalong> !info flashplugin-nonfree | mrcognitive
<ubottu> mrcognitive: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: i would probably go that route (though just 32bit here)
<apparle_> someone plz make a DEB from the source I provide............I have slow connection..........can't download all the dev packages
<mrcognitive> so i should continue to run the 32 none free ?
<mrcognitive> at the moment i have it uninstalled , and my plugins are shockwave 9.1.0 and windows flash 10.1.0
<mrcognitive> i am good to go when it comes to sources like youtube but not anything else
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: but it seems the flashplugin-nonfree would install the 64bit flash plugin for you
<mrcognitive> thats what i thought . when searching through the SPH i found the snplugin 32 bit uninstalled but did not find a 64
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: and on the other sites, there is just a blank where the flash blob should be? or browser complains about a missing plugin?
<mrcognitive> the flash pluggin none free was worded as 10.0.1 so it was up to date but i thought something could have been missing
<mrcognitive> no ... the screen is just gry
<mrcognitive> grey
<mrcognitive> where the picture should be
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: so it seems that the something claiming to handle the content type (the plugin) is found but maybe it is misconfigured?
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: using kubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)?
<mrcognitive> yeah
<mrcognitive> i guess i can go into SPM and just reinstall FP-NF , but should i reinstall nsplugin along with it ?
<waltzingalong> !flashamd64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashamd64
<waltzingalong> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<waltzingalong> hm but that shows how to use the 32bit version
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: i would remove all of flash then install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: which i am guessing would install the 64bit version of flash v10
<mrcognitive> no you are correct . when first checking the SPH there was flash none free 10 but i suspected it to not be working since it was only 32 bit
<mrcognitive> so i upgraded to the 64 .
<jonah1980> hi guys, i have no wireless on jaunty or ethernet. my network controller is ar9285 and ethernet is attansic 1062. i have googled it and i've put the backports repo in and also installed  linux-backports-modules-jaunty, so i really can't understand why it's not working, can anyone please help me get it working?? please
<mrcognitive> i guess i'll just uninstall the 64 and go back to factory
<waltzingalong> mrcognitive: ok thanks for the update
<mrcognitive> thanks for the advice waltzingalong
 * cmege_away is away: Gone away for now
<sopr> hi everyone
<sopr> does anyone know the right terminal command for reset your workingcopy in svn?
<sopr> noone?
<Creator> I have a problem with an external hardrive.. when i power up my system the drive dosen't seem to power up alongside it - Is't gray in "Places".
<Creator> Just clicking on the drive on the drive solve this.. BUT since im using Kubuntu as a bace im my mediacenter and XBMC on top it's disturbing to have to quit XBMC every time i trart the computer to include my external hardrive..
<Creator> AND my DiNovo external keyboard dosen't power u either, i have to remove the usb-dongle every time..
<EagleScreen> i cannot run firefox-3.5.2 (upstream tarball) in Kubuntu 8.04.3, i obtain this error: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Mamarok> ikonia: fyi, xsebsx was asking again and again the same questions although I pointed him to the right tool, asked him to read what I said
<Mamarok> so if people are too lazy to read and open their eyes, I give up, I have better to do but holding hands and do spoonfeeding to lazy people
<Mamarok> especially because he came in claiming to be familiar with installing and such and then behave like a beginner who doesn't even look at his screen
<kid_> hi,anybody here tried kde 4.3 on kubuntu 9.04?
<kid_> lots of problems occured
<kid_> it seems it is impossible to have kde 4.3 on kubuntu 9.04
<Dragnslcr> It works fine for me
<kid_> Dragnslcr: i tried 3 times, i installed kubuntu 9.04. then i added the ppa launchpad repository and updated, after update to kde 4.3, the background disappeared and a check screen is shwon,no widget,no applet, no title bar, nothing
<kid_> kde menu is opened at top of the screen, tip r shown at top
<Dragnslcr> Could be a video driver issue. I know someone else had the same problem, but I don't know of a fix
<Dragnslcr> Might want to check the forums for other reports of the same problem
<kid_> Dragnslcr: don't know. i tried both with nvidia driver and without the driver
#kubuntu 2010-08-16
<judgen> How do i get back removed icons in the k-menu?
<FloridaGuy> whats the command to add kde 4.5.0 to the repo
<Pici> FloridaGuy: I believe  the information is in the topic.
<FloridaGuy> Pici, im looking all over in there
<Pici> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<FloridaGuy> just said i am in there looking all over the site
<chevelle_> hi people
<chevelle_> i need install automix but no find in repository
<chevelle_> any idea?
<FloridaGuy> chevelle_, hang let me take a look
<FloridaGuy> chevelle_, you wanting automix or aumix
<shallwe> hi
<shallwe> here is irc for kubuntu netbook ?
<shallwe> is here?
<shallwe> someone knows how not autohide the upper panel?
<FloridaGuy> shallwe, what upper panel
<shallwe> FloridaGuy: the only panel :D
<shallwe> its in top
<shallwe> its autohide, but i like not hide :(
<shallwe> in kubuntu netbook version
<FloridaGuy> ok....you see the little half shape moon thing on the end of it
<shallwe> ya
<shallwe> lets try >D
<FloridaGuy> click on there and you should bring up another panel right ubunder it...on the right hand side of the screen it should say more setings or something like that...autohide will be under that
<shallwe> humm let me see
<shallwe> stranger, nothing
<shallwe> only add widgets, search and block page
<shallwe> wait i will put a printscreen :P
<FloridaGuy> ok
<shallwe> err..
<shallwe> http://img267.imageshack.us/i/imagem1bq.png/
<shallwe> its portuguese :P
<shallwe> but look down only 3 options
<shallwe> adicionar widgets = add widgets
<shallwe> configurar pesquisa e execução = config search and executions
<shallwe> bloquear página = block page
<FloridaGuy> if you can hand on for a few..im installing kde base 4.5.0 right now....then i can look at mine
<shallwe> ohh sure thanks :D
<shallwe> but are you installing netbook version ?
<FloridaGuy> not really any difference net-book ithink is just smaller
<maco> the interface is different
<maco> in 10.10 its all one CD and you can pick desktop or netbook interface from systemsettings -> workspace
<FloridaGuy> Macobut the taskbar should be the same right
<maco> no
<FloridaGuy> he's tring to autohide
<maco> autohide is automatic in netbook....
<shallwe> im tring tun off autohide :P
<maco> in 4.5 you can right click the panel -> unlock panel, THEN hit the cashe on search & launch, and a thing floating under the panel will show up that has an autohide button
<maco> if you're using 4.4 it's not optional
<shallwe> maco: let me see it
<maco> s/cashe/cashew/
<shallwe> wow its 4.4.2 :(
<shallwe> i install now it and update
<shallwe> but its not upate for 4.5 o.O
<FloridaGuy> guess on a desktop...autohide is under more settings or something like that on the panel
<maco> 4.5 is for 10.10
<maco> but there's a backport of it in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<shallwe> aaaa :(
 * maco notes that it says this in the /topic
<shallwe> but is it stable?
<FloridaGuy> im installing 4.5.0 right now
<maco> yes, it was released as a stable kde release last week
<shallwe> humm so i will put backport and update :D
<shallwe> thanks maco i will try it :D
<FloridaGuy> 4.5.0 is the best version so far
<FloridaGuy> i been runing it for the last 2 weeks on mandriva
<FloridaGuy> where would i find a log file at..i get at boot time...something to do with dbus...some sis module not loaded
<shallwe> omg more than 200mb :P here in brazil with our internet we die hoping something :P
<maco> FloridaGuy: there is no logging for upstart yet, afaik :-/
<maco> FloridaGuy: dmesg *might* have it...
<FloridaGuy> ok
<maco> but theres no boot.log
<FloridaGuy> maco, here it is... [   24.453868] sis630_smbus 0000:00:02.0: SIS630 comp. bus not detected, module not inserted
<FloridaGuy> get that in mandriva to...
<coffeelord> oh my goodness this kde is beautiful.
<VeinJu> Hey guys, I want to uninstall Googleearth but I dont know how to do that clean
<xisorshadow> hi im new to ubuntu and i had a question
<condon> xios, what's up?
<toshiaki> hi!
<condon> anyone know what will cause compiz to launch fallback window manager?  No errors reporting in command line.
<sobczyk> is there any explanation why parts of my system uses different locale than the default one?
<phoenix__> i have enabled automount for all removable devices at login, it is asking password for every drive mount at startup. how to mount all the drives with a single password without an external script
<maxmans> buenas
<maxmans> hi
<corigo> How can I remove older kernels?
<DarthFrog> corigo:  "sudo dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d '\'' '\'' -f 3 | grep linux" will tell you what kernel packages are installed.  "sudo ap-get remove <kernel package" will do the removal.
<DarthFrog> That's if you like doing things at the command line.  Use "Applications/System/Software Management" if you prefer to point 'n drool. :-)
<corigo> DarthFrog: Command line statement did nothing as written... except leave me in a running (unclosed) statement. Don't see any way to remove old kernels in point and drool either
<DarthFrog> Oops, sorry my bad.  The command actually is: sudo dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 |grep linux
<DarthFrog> I have an alias: alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"  which I quickly modified for you.  Unfortunately, I modified the output of the "alias lspkg" command rather than the actual text as in .bash_aliases.
<corigo> So what does this command do exactly? List the installed kernels?
<DarthFrog> It'll list all installed packages with linux in the name.
<DarthFrog> linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic  is a kernel package.
<DarthFrog> And you can use that name for the apt-get remove command.
<corigo> I see
<DarthFrog> eg.  sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<DarthFrog> But don't remove that actual kernel as it is the current one. :-)
<murali> please helpme. i am new to kubuntu. whenever i use a webbrowser and opens a web page which contains high resolution pics. my computer slows down and eventually becomes unresponsive
<DarthFrog> You'll also want to remove the appropriate linux-headers packages.
<DarthFrog> murali: Sounds to me like you need more RAM.
<murali> please helpme. i am new to kubuntu. whenever i use a webbrowser and opens a web page which contains high resolution pics. my computer slows down and eventually becomes unresponsive
<corigo> Murali, how much RAM do you have?
<murali> CArigo, i have 2 RAMS. 1GBram n 256MB RAM
<murali> Carigo, i have 2 RAMS. 1GBram n 256MB RAM
<DarthFrog> murali: There's no need to repeat your posts.  Please don't.
<murali> DarthFrog, ok
<DarthFrog> murali: When you are about to load one of these high rez pix, first open a command line window and issue the "top" command.  That will report the memory usage.  It'll report a lot of other things too, it's a very valuable utility.  Compare the "swap used" before and after.  If the swap used increases, you need more RAM.
<murali> DarthFrog, 1.2GB RAM is not enough.??? This happens only wen i open webpages with high resolution pics(1024*2000) appx.
<murali> DarthFrog, please suggets the RAM memory required?
<DarthFrog> It's not enough if what you're doing consumes all your physical RAM and you start swapping to virtual memory.  Virtual memory is over 100,000X slower than real memory.
<DarthFrog> murali: What else do you have running besides the bowser?  Try closing open applications to free up the RAM they're using.
<DarthFrog> Personally, RAM is so cheap nowadays, I'd simply max out the RAM my machine can take.
<murali> DarthFrog: Well, mine is DDR1 RAMs and their price is high wen compared to other rams.
<murali> DarthFrog: Is there anything tht i can do anything other thn upgrading my ram? Also i dint had this prob wen i am using XP. but i want to use kubuntu
<DarthFrog> murali: I don't know that it's a RAM shortage.  But it sounds like it might be.  That's why the use of "top" is a good diagnostic tool.  No point in throwing money at a problem if it won't solve the problem.
<murali> DarthFrog: how can i use the comand "top".
<DarthFrog> murali:  Just type "top" in a command line window.  It'll give you a lot of information, all of it being dynamically updated.  It might seem a bit much at first but you'll quickly figure it out.
<murali> Darth Frog: I have already opened it up. I dnt kno wat i have to look for in it
<DarthFrog> See the line in the top section, Swap:?
<DarthFrog> How much is total and how much is used?
<DarthFrog> You want as little as possible to be used.
<murali> Darthfrog: 0used, total free
<navetz> hi, I am trying to do sudo aptitude upgrade but i am getting this message: http://pastebin.ca/1917970 , can someone tell me how I can install all these things?
<DarthFrog> 0 total?  Hmm.
<murali> i mean total swap memory is free
<DarthFrog> murali: How much total swap?  How much free swap?
<murali> Darthfrog: Swap:  1145848k total,        0k used,  1145848k free,
<murali> Darthfrog: Mem:   1276424k total,  1056528k used,   219896k free,    39392k buffers
<DarthFrog> murali: OK, now load one of the pictures that is causing problems and see how much swap is used.
<murali> Darthfrog: pleaase wait while its loading and main memory useage is increasin
<murali> Mem:   1276424k total,  1056528k used,   219896k free,    39392k buffers
<DarthFrog> murali: I'm going to bed in a minute or so. Sorry.  But if the swap usage increases, then you need mor RAM.
<murali> Swap:  1145848k total,    12844k used,  1133004k free,   347812k cached
<well_laid_lawn> murali: have you checked   top   in konsole to see if something else is using system resources?
<murali> well_laid_lawn: there are lots of processes running.
<murali> well_laid_lawn: but the the ewb browser is not takin max cpu mem
<well_laid_lawn> murali: the apps that use the most are listed first - are the top ones using lots?
<murali> well_laid_lawn: yes, there is a process with name "plugin-containe"
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what that is
<well_laid_lawn> !find plugin-containe
<ubottu> File plugin-containe found in firefox, firefox-dbg, xulrunner-1.9.2, xulrunner-1.9.2-dbg
<well_laid_lawn> murali: seems that's a firefox plugin then...?
<well_laid_lawn> murali: did you add it?
<well_laid_lawn> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<murali> well_laid_lawn: not that i remember. also i am checking out the list of plug-in installed with firefox but there is no mention of "containe"
<egonw> moin all... I installed KDE SC 4.5.0 from the ppa into my lucid installation, but now left with a broken kio_file and kio_http... I cannot find which package I am missing... and it basically leaves all KDE programs in a broken state... any suggestion on where to start looking would be very much appreciated...
<well_laid_lawn> murali: it might be a default plugin firefox has
<well_laid_lawn> egonw: you could check at launchpad
<well_laid_lawn> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<murali> well_laid_lawn: ok. so what can v do now abt it?
<well_laid_lawn> murali: I would close firefox and check to see the plugin goes away
<well_laid_lawn> in top
<well_laid_lawn> *
<egonw> well_laid_lawn: I did this weekend, and once more just again... no hits for kio_http, it seems... and googling only gives old stuff, nothing about 4.5.0... I'm thinking something might have gone bad during the dist-upgrade, or so... as I'm apparently a rare case...
<well_laid_lawn> egonw: I haven't seen on here anything similar to what you're reporting
<well_laid_lawn> but then I'm not always here...]
<egonw> well_laid_lawn: thanx for being supportive, nevertheless!
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<murali> well_laid_lawn: i closed the firefox and checked. its not there. to check once i opened mazilla and its still not there.
<well_laid_lawn> murali: it might have just been a bad process - do what you were doing to see if it stays fine
<murali> well_laid_lawn: ya i did tht. now "XORG" is taking more cpu
<well_laid_lawn> murali: a couple of lines down from the top is the line that starts Cpu - in from there is the cpu idle percent %id - how idle is your cpu?
<well_laid_lawn> murali: running gtk apps like firefox in a qt environment like kubuntu seems to use a bit of resources
<murali> well_laid_lawn: so the solution?
<murali> well_laid_lawn: i forgot to mention i am using Gnome desktop
<well_laid_lawn> murali: choose the apps you run with the above in mind maybe
<well_laid_lawn> murali: in #ubuntu you will have more luck finding someone who knows your issue then :]
<murali> well_laid_lawn: thank you for ur help. u were very helpful
<well_laid_lawn> murali: np :]
<Ironbeard> I was wondering how I could specify user specific resolutions. My setup is a laptop running kubuntu 10 hooked up to an external monitor (laptop stays closed) which is a server that I shh/vnc tunnel into from my android handset.. I was hoping to create a profile on my server with the same resolution as the handset (320x480)
<well_laid_lawn> nice question
<Ironbeard> haha. sooo.. can't be done?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure it can be - either with an xrandr command somewhere or with...
<well_laid_lawn> in startvnc add a command for xrandr
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<well_laid_lawn> it's not just for dualscreens
<Ironbeard> hmm right on..doing some research
<Ironbeard> i dont think i have the ability to start vnc with a xrandr command since it's from an android app
<well_laid_lawn> but the startvnc script works on the lappy
<well_laid_lawn> nothing to do with the clien iirc
<well_laid_lawn> s/clien/client/
<Ironbeard> ooh okay
<Ironbeard> well_laid_lawn: sorry, don't see anything for a startvnc type script.. were you suggesting I create my own?
<well_laid_lawn> Ironbeard: here it is in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<Ironbeard> ahh! thanks
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Ironbeard> Hmm.. sorry one more. I just set up a new kubuntu user on my server machine..never done multiple users. It can't find the .vnc folder even tho I know I have it in my other account.. i know vnc server is installed and can use it with my other account on the server...what am I forgetting to do on this new user account?
<well_laid_lawn> as the user start vncserver and the dir should be made
<Ironbeard> ahh right
<Ironbeard> thanks again!
<Ironbeard> well_laid_lawn: Could editing the geometry in the following line give me my desired result or do you think I still need to call xrandr? x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<well_laid_lawn> Ironbeard: that's sounds like the better option :]
<Ironbeard> yay. Im learning as I go. So Im thinking 80x24+10+10 is 80x24 resolution and located at some x y coordinate (10,10)... is (0,0) the top left or..?
<well_laid_lawn> 0,0 is top left
<well_laid_lawn> Ironbeard: I'm learning here too :]
<well_laid_lawn> all I did with vnc was edit the startup file to run ~/.xinitrc
<Ironbeard> haha. I was just stoked I set up ssh and vnc today, it keeps getting better.. hoping to get some x10 wall sockets and control ac/lighting with the ol phone
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<Ironbeard> what is xinitrc?
<well_laid_lawn> it is a dot file that's starts the window manager and environment - I use it 'cause i don't use a desktop environment to handle things
<well_laid_lawn> ~/.xinitrc
<Ironbeard> aaah right on. Sweet. Is there a way to disable plasma compositing in this account?
<well_laid_lawn> that's not something I've tried before
<well_laid_lawn> edit the settings for the user and it should be saved...
<Ironbeard> yeah, sounds right
<well_laid_lawn> for a server I would have a user that runs next to nothing
<Ironbeard> yeah, that's what Im thinking, so the lag isn't as bad
<well_laid_lawn> and there's settings to lighten what the server sends out like ncache
<well_laid_lawn> and there's settings to lighten what the vncserver sends out like ncache
<Ironbeard> yeah, I saw a mention of ncache in the vncserver output
<Ironbeard> urg. now I need to add this guy do the sudoers..
<well_laid_lawn> sudo usermod -g iirc
<alejandro_> Hi people
<well_laid_lawn> wheel group and admin etc
<Ironbeard> well seeing how i've learned so many other things today, ill throw that on the list. thanks
<Ironbeard> :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> !hi alejandro_
<well_laid_lawn> !hi | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alejandro_> that I have a problem with lm-sensors to display the voltage and rpm
<opij> could  anyone tell me how to install nautilus without breaking my system
<alejandro_> porque no se muestra en GNU/linux but in windows se muestra todo in everest
<alejandro_> bum
<alejandro_> because it is not shown in GNU / linux in windows shown But all in everest
<well_laid_lawn> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jussi> opij: why would installing nautilus break your system?  it will install half of gnome, but things shouldnt break...
<well_laid_lawn> alejandro_: ^^
<jussi> opij: also, is there a reason you want to install nautilus?
<opij> jussi, whatwhatwhat? half of gnome?
<well_laid_lawn> nautilus is gnomes file manager so...
<opij> jussi, because i want a file manager with full featured previews of all types of files
<jussi> opij: nautilus has a lot of GTK/gnome dpendencies, last time I checked...
<jussi> opij: which previews is dolphin missing?
<opij> jussi, you have to mouse over the files to get the previews
<opij> and you cant get previews  of files  larger than 100mb
<skramer_> how do I make windows transparent? I'm on KDE SC 4.5 using standard theme
<jussi> opij: thats configurable last time I checked?
<opij> jussi, you mean just 10 seconds ago? how did you do it?
<jussi> opij: settings, configure dolphin, general, previews, don not create previews for files above;
<opij> jussi, there's  no such setting
<jussi> opij: ok, seems it must have been introduced between your version and 4.5 which I am running.
<luis_> hello everyone good night i just manage to install kubuntu10.4 but it won't keep my screen configuration even using KrandRTray how can i leave my screen size the way i want help me please
<opij> jussi thats not the only problem. i also have the problem that you dont get previews unless you mouse over the icon
<jussi> opij: oh? my photos just appear...?
<opij> what?
<well_laid_lawn> luis_: you can read the log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to find out what's up
<jussi> opij: my photos previews just appear on opening the folder.
<luis_> ok just a min
<opij> jussi, what about videos?
<jussi> opij: no, videos of course you need to mouse over.
<luis_> this is what i have: http://pastebin.com/jy7nzemN
<opij> jussi, are there a lot of kde dependencies you have to install to get dolphin running? because im not running kubuntu or ubuntu
<opij> but am here for kubuntu software
<well_laid_lawn> luis_: I would bet the default chosen for your setup has the sync or refresh rates wrong for your monitor
<opij> and similar issues
<opij> as i run lubuntu
<luis_> the one it gives me every time i reboot is 800x600 and i need 1024x768 is there a way to make that permanent?
<opij> jussi, does konqueror have video thumbnails?
 * jussi checks, but guesses it does. 
<well_laid_lawn> luis_: I would make a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the default in there
<jussi> opij: it appears to...
<luis_> can you tell me how to do that please?
<opij> opij, what appears to? dolphin appears to have a lot of kde dependencies?
<luis_> sorry i am kinda new on this system and i am still trying to adjust to this
<opij> jussi, or konqueror has  video thumbnails?
<jussi> opij: konqueror appears to have video thumbnails ;O)
<opij> jussi, and dolphin doesnt have video thumbnails?
<well_laid_lawn> luis_: easiest way is to google   xorg.conf "your-video-card" - lspci | grep -i vga   to find your vid card
<opij> thats messed up!
<jussi> opij: yes, it does have thumbnails..
<luis_> ok thanx
<jussi> both do
<jussi> opij: dolphin has thumnails and a little player in the sidebar that you can watch a preview in.
<opij> jussi, neither are working on my system
<jussi> opij: have you checked that the correct type of files are selected in the dialog I told you about before?
<jussi> opij: Im rebooting, see you soon
<opij> ok
<skramer_> I have a problem with the small window previews after the upgrade to KDE SC 4.5, instead of the correct preview I see white rectangles with some strange CGA colours inside
<skramer_> in 4.4 I could see the full & correct preview... anybody else has such problem?
<jussi> skramer_: I did have that issue, when running the noveau drivers, but with the nvidia I dont have such an issue.
<skramer_> jussi: hmm... I don't have NVidia, though. My laptop has Intel graphics card...
<jussi> skramer_: curious. Im not sure what the issue is
<jussi> perhaps ask in #kde?
<skramer_> jussi: sure, thank you
<jussi> right, Im disappearing. laters
<opij> jussi, i still cant see the thumbnails with actual stills from the videos
<jussi> opij: settings, configure dolphin, general, previews - is video ticked in there? (or wait, did you not have that section)
<opij> i didnt have that section
<jussi> opij: Im sorry, I need to go and I dont have your version, so its a bit hard to give you help. my apologies.
<opij> :(
<opij> ok
<opij> ill see you later hopefully
<ArGGu^^> opij install mplayerthumbs
<opij> thanks ArGGu^^ !
<opij> what if the video cant be played in mplayer?
<ArGGu^^> then there is video in the settings->configure dolphin->general->previews
<slow-motion> hi
<opij> I just dont see it
<ArGGu^^> opij well I think it can not then create thumbnail, but I have not seen video file that mplayer does not play.
<ArGGu^^> opij you installed the mplayerthumbs?
<ArGGu^^> and close all dolphin windows
<ArGGu^^> and open dolphin
<ArGGu^^> it should be there after that
<opij> ArGGu^^, that fixed it. thanks.
<Dephyled> hi
<phoenix_> what is the latest kopete version
<well_laid_lawn> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 5060 kB, installed size 17552 kB
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: what is the version?
<well_laid_lawn> Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 (lucid)
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: that is wrong
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't do it...
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: for kde 4.5 the version i last used is 1.0.80
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: i would like to know the latest nightly build version
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: 4.5 isn't in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: can you direct me to a page where i can see the changelog of kopete, the kopete webpage is not maintained
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: and I guess the !info botlink returns the ubuntu version number not the actual kopete one
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: ya
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: I wouldn't know where to look  - maybe #kde ...?
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: i will be back in a moment
<well_laid_lawn> k
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: the people in kopete channel say that the latest version is 1.0.80 and there is no other latest version. they say that there are less developers commited to kopete and so the progress is very poor
<skramer_> is it possible to change to another tab of a window without having to click it? I could not find where to configure it, though...
<Rocko23_> hy
<Rocko23_> anybody here
<Rocko23_> ?
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: yes, plenty of us
<Rocko23_> can you help me with smth?
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: just state your issue clearly and with all relevant details and who can will help
<Rocko23_> linux is smth new for me and i just need a little help
<Rocko23_> i just want to install gnome to make linux a windows look
<Rocko23_> to be more simple for me
<Rocko23_> and i don know how to install it
<Rocko23_> i have kubuntu with latest updates
<Rocko23_> (i thin)
<Rocko23_> think*
<Rocko23_> so anybody there who knows what i must do....
<Rocko23_> ?
<Rocko23_> :D
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: seems if you use kde 4.4 or 4.5 you will have the same version then
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: ya
<Rocko23_> so?....some help from anyone?
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: patience (:
<Rocko23_> ok
<well_laid_lawn> and !enter
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: there's several ways: one is simply by using package manager to install "ubuntu-desktop" package
<Rocko23_> if you can tell me the steps.... i appreciate
<Rocko23_> as i told you.... i´m not familiary with linux
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: open the k-menu, launch System Settings, from there, pick "Add and Remove Software"
<Rocko23_> done
<Tm_T> now you have the place to install and remove applications in front of you (:)
<Rocko23_> step 2?
<Rocko23_> :P
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: btw, strange that you want to have gnome to get windows look, as it looks about like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Ubuntu_10.04_screenshot.png
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: next step would be to use search to find the package you want to install and choose it to be installed... and it should be straightforward from there
<Rocko23_> ok
<Rocko23_> i did it and waiting to install
<Rocko23_> but the pic you linked it, it doesn´t look like mine
<Tm_T> Rocko23_: you're now in KDE, and that pic is from GNOME
<Rocko23_> aaa...ok
<Rocko23_> but i made smth stupid....... the menu bar is not there anymore
<Rocko23_> what can i do to put it back on screen
<Rocko23_> i have kubuntu 10.04 and is a little different then ubuntu
<Surunveri> hi
<Rocko23_> hy
<Surunveri> could someone help me out installing this game called ADOM on kubuntu
<Surunveri> I read the readme file but i didnt really understand
<Surunveri> :D
<Rocko23_> i´d love to...but i am a newbie to
<James147> Surunveri: what is ADOM?
<Surunveri> it's a game :D
<Surunveri> there's a linux version of it
<Surunveri> but i dont know how to start/install it
<br14n4b4nks> afternoon all
<br14n4b4nks> i have some probs playing 1080p
<br14n4b4nks> its prolly my video card getting to old ...
<James147> Surunveri: would help if we had a link or something :)
<br14n4b4nks> i have HD2600XT
<Surunveri> http://www.adom.de/adom/download.php3
<Riddell> Kubuntu lucid.1 candidates needing testing, do join us in #ubuntu-testing and #kubuntu-devel if you can help
<br14n4b4nks> or could it be a codec problem ??
<rousing> hi
<br14n4b4nks> im on kubuntu 10.04
<Peace-> br14n4b4nks: what?
<br14n4b4nks> i have stuttering 1080p playing
<Peace-> you see the video?
<br14n4b4nks> i was wondering if it is my video card or a codec problem
<rousing> i have lucid on ly laptop, i've finally succeeded to install kubuntu but this time i have first installed ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop (got lot of problems when installing kubuntu directly)
<Peace-> if you see the video it's not codec
<br14n4b4nks> yeah but high cpu
<br14n4b4nks> and not fluent playing
<Peace-> welll that could be driver problem
<Peace-> video i mean
<br14n4b4nks> yeah i guess so
<Peace-> vlc ?
<br14n4b4nks> its from 2007
<br14n4b4nks> yeah
<Peace-> try to change output diver on vlc settings
<rousing> i'd like to know why the network doesnt recognise me to enable wifi connection please, notice that everything just work perfectly under gnome (ethernet + wifi)
<Peace-> try with xvideo
<Peace-> or other
<br14n4b4nks> Peace-, ok thx
<br14n4b4nks> gonna give it a try
<Rocko23_> hey...some help?
<Rocko23_> trying to make linux with a windows xp look
<Peace-> rousing: your wifi is enabled there is a button ?
<Peace-> on your laptoop^
<Rocko23_> and i didn´t succide
<Peace-> Rocko23_: there a package called vista or vistar
<rousing> Peace- yes but the button isn't recignised by the system
<Peace-> rousing: well give me iwconfig
<Peace-> on paste
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rousing> Peace- under ubuntu it works without any manipulation of the button
<Peace-> rousing: iwconfig
 * Peace- has few time guys
<Peace-> do it faster
<rousing> Peace-, eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<rousing>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<rousing>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<rousing> Peace-, wanted to use pastebin
<Peace-> rousing: use paste
<Peace-> that is only eth1
<rousing> Peace-, http://pastebin.com/ABPd9GZ2
<rousing> Peace-, as i have said, wifi + ethernet are working perfectly under gnome
<rousing> Peace-, from dmesg
<rousing> Peace-, eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc90000672000, 00:26:b9:15:f1:10, XID 081000c0 IRQ 36
<rousing> Peace-, eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.60.48.36
<rousing> Peace-, any idea ?
<br14n4b4nks> Peace-, xvideo seems to run way more smoother :D
<br14n4b4nks> thx for the tip
<br14n4b4nks> Peace-, any clue how i could fix wmap audio on kubuntu 10.04 amd64 ??
<br14n4b4nks> i tried about anything
<Surunveri> so there's this game i'd like to install.. it says taht you can just type a command and it starts but it has to be placed in a path variable
<Surunveri> or something
<br14n4b4nks> i don't want to switch back to windows ...
<Peace-> rousing: now i see
<rousing> Peace-, help please :(
<Peace-> rousing: it seems your wifi is not enabled
<Peace-> rousing: try to do enable it
<Peace-> with the button
<Peace-> then iwconfig again
<James147> Surunveri: "echo $PATH" will tell you allthe locations the OATH varible knows about
<rousing> Peace-, wiki key isn't recognized but lucid, i have pushed it many times and iwconfig to see if something change, but nothing change
<Surunveri> kk
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Network
<Peace-> rousing: in your iwconfig seems there is not a wifi enabled
<Peace-> maybe on the bios is enabled?
<Peace-> are you sure ?
<Peace-> br14n4b4nks: wmap?
<Peace-> xD
<James147> Surunveri: this will tell you how you can add places to your PATH varible: http://serverfault.com/questions/44275/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path-in-ubuntu
<rousing> Peace-, sure i can disconnect kde session and log in gnome session i'll get wifi
<br14n4b4nks> its windows media player codec ??
<rousing> Peace-, eth1 is my wireless interface
<br14n4b4nks> vlc can't play it ...
<Peace-> rousing: eth1?
<Peace-> mmm that strange
<Peace-> eth= ethernet
<Peace-> should be
<rousing> Peace-, see lshw -C network
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<rousing> Peace-, http://pastebin.com/78fDE0Rw
<rousing> Peace-, eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<rousing> Peace-, i'll go under gnome and test again, give me a sec please
<rousing> hi again
<rousing> Peace-, in fact, i have played with wifi button and now i can see the network
<rousing> Peace-, still not able to connect :(
<Peace-> rousing: but...
<Peace-> rousing: iwconfig ?
<Peace-> man i have to go 10 minutes left
<rousing> Peace-, http://pastebin.com/xVrDZJY8
<rousing> Peace-, sorry
<rousing> now i can scan network using sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<rousing> Peace-, and it shows me the available wifi networks
<rousing> Peace-, http://imagebin.ca/view/8rW2CwV.html is a screen showing that my wifi is 100% but i don"t know why i can't connect
<rousing> strange
<Peace-> rousing: install wicd if you get problem with knetworkmanager
<Peace-> sorry man i have few time
<Peace-> :(
<rousing> thank you mr, and good day
<Peace-> buti suggest to disagle wep wap protection
<Peace-> try to connect without that
<rousing> ok
<rousing> Peace-, dont bother yourself with my questions :) thanks a lot
<Peace-> then if you are able to connect try to se better your wep wpa psk protection
<Peace-> seee ya
<rousing> Peace-, see you
<nicekiwi9> the brightness controls in KDE arnt changing my screen brightness when I tell it to
<nicekiwi9> ?
<nicekiwi9> does ayone ever talk in here?
<rousing> hi
<James147> nicekiwi9: people do when they have a question or know the answer to one :)
<rousing> i've finally removed ubuntu-desktop and its dependency since i've wifi working
<nicekiwi9> sigh... then ubuntu boats much and knows little..
<rousing> the last problem i have is that kdm wont start automatically, i have to run sudo service kdm start each time manually :(
<nicekiwi9> boasts*
<rousing> how to start kdm automatically please ?
<nicekiwi9> how bout this one, when I stretch the default panel all the way acrros the screen half of it turns black?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<FlashDeluxe038> hi there! ive got a problem, i want to use a bluetooth headset and i try to connect via btsco, but if i execute the command btsco -v macadress i get the error "Error: control open (hw:1): No such file or directory Error: Can't find device. Bail ". Can anybody help me?
<CinLung> hello
<CinLung> is there anyone who can explain the difference of ubuntu/kubuntu server vs desktop?
<CinLung> Is there feature differences?
<CinLung> hello
<James147> CinLung: the server version dosnt come with a gui by default...
<CinLung> Hi James
<CinLung> in term of features
<CinLung> are there big differences other than UI
<bazhang> CinLung, no UI with server
<CinLung> is the UI really the only differences between server and desktop?
<bazhang> just command line
<CinLung> what about server features
<James147> CinLung: I think the server versions some with an optimised kernal for server stuff :) and the installation of the server version is designed around making it easier to setup servery stuff
<James147> CinLung: other then that they both share the same repos so have access to teh same packages so are capable of doing the same thing :)
<CinLung> James147, are there big differences int he kernel optimization for server?
<CinLung> I wanted to install ubuntu but I would love to have some gui
<CinLung> since I came from windows environment
<James147> CinLung: I dont know the details, I only read something a long time ago that mentioned differences in teh kernals
<CinLung> I want to move to Linux
<CinLung> James147: So, do you think I would better install server edition and then install gnome on top of it?
<James147> CinLung: Then I would start by installing kubuntu or ubuntu and getting use to the command line first
<CinLung> I am used to the command line in linux, althought not too expert, but I am concerned with the features and performances
<James147> CinLung: It wont make much difference in terms of usage... the desktop versio will be eaiser to getinto
<CinLung> If the server vs desktop only differs in UI, then I would rather install the desktop
<CinLung> seems prettier :)
<James147> CinLung: you can also install the server kernal on the desktop if you want to... but thats going to be the largest difference in them
<James147> CinLung: but generally the server version is designed for a headless server... if your jsut throwing a gui on it you may as well just go for the desktop version :)
<FlashDeluxe038> mhhh does nobody have an idea in my case? :(
<nebula> help me !
<James147> !help | nebula
<ubottu> nebula: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nebula> the best ftp client for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<James147> nebula: dolphin
<nebula> James147,
<nebula> ?
<James147> nebula: o wait.. ubuntu? ask in #ubuntu
<nebula> okey ! :)
<BluesKaj> CinLung, the server edition comes with apache and mysql optimised for databases etc ...I have ubuntu server but I installed a desktop on it since I like using gui for running movies and music on our audio/video system
<James147> BluesKaj: dose it come with them installed? I think you have to opt into the LAMP stull on the server edition :) you can also install them from the desktop version (i presume the same versions... as they use the same repos)
<BluesKaj> hi James147 , he was asking the same ftp question in ubuntu already
<James147> so server + gui  is about the same to desktop + LAMP....
<CinLung> James147: What is LAMP. Sorry I am new about LAMP
<BluesKaj> James147, one gets the options for lamp etc during the install...initially I was going to setup a domain server , but it a rather daunting task for my skills
<CinLung> BluesKaj: is there any archive I can read about my question
<James147> BluesKaj: you get the option, but its jsut as easy to install it on a desktop version :)
<CinLung> BluesKaj: I need to set the server as domain server or NIS Server as well. Do I use LAMP
<CinLung> ?
<James147> CinLung: LAMP is the web server stuff  (Linux Apache MySql PHP) its basically an easy way to install everything you ened for it
<BluesKaj> CinLung, http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<BluesKaj> James147, yes I'm aware one can install all server apps quite easily
<FlashDeluxe> hi@all! Has anybody got experiences with bluetooth headset and can tell me how he connects to his/er headset?
<CinLung> James147 & BluesKaj, Thank you for the information on LAMP and the ubuntu desktop. One last thing I need to ask is: is there any documentation on what things being maximized (on kernel side, etc) for server version of ubuntu vs the desktop version
<James147> maximized?
<CinLung> Sorry... I mean optimized
<James147> CinLung: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq   might tell you :)
<CinLung> thanks James
<CinLung> is there also any docs on how to make ubuntu/kubuntu as NIS or domain server so that other ubuntu client can login using their accounts stored in the server?
<CinLung> James147: I guess I better install ubuntu server and add Gnome on top of it to utilized the server optimized kernel
<vbgunz> can someone explain whats up here? in konqueror on 4.5 khtml part I see a huge comment box. switching to webkit, its a white page http://alternet.disqus.com/bed_bug_infestation_is_scaring_millions_of_americans_personal_health_alternet/reply.html?f=alternet&t=bed_bug_infestation_is_scaring_millions_of_americans_personal_health_alternet&ff=Arial%2CGeorgia%2CSans%20Serif&default_text=Type%20your%20comment%20here.&ifrs=&1281970454986#000900000000000000000001
<James147> CinLung: or install the server kernal ontop of the desktop version
<vbgunz> this happens not just on this site but on many sites
<CinLung> oh.. how do I do that?
<CinLung> Sorry this part is new to me
<vbgunz> damn, it even happens in firefox. wtf is going on?
<James147> CinLung: install "linux-image-server"  :) that should get you the server kernal
<James147> CinLung: the great thing about desktop vs server is that they share so much that it is easy to convert one to the other and back again :D
<CinLung> oooooh
<CinLung> so I just pop the desktop CD and then run installation with "linux-image-server" option... yes?
<James147> vbgunz: on chroumium (webkit) i get a white page with some light coloured text at the top... and can type on the page :S
<James147> CinLung: ... install the desktop edition... then when your on the new system install "linux-image-server"
<CinLung> ooooooh
<CinLung> ic ic
<vbgunz> James147: funny thing is, this isn't the only site that shows this behavior sometimes, theres a new web widget or something breaking browsers I suppose. kind of sucks
<James147> CinLung: linux-image-server is just a package that will install the server kernal... you need to install the system before you can install it :)
<CinLung> 1. Install complete linux desktop, 2. Open the bash shell and type install "linux-image-server"
<CinLung> is that the steps?
<CinLung> I mean are those the steps
<James147> CinLung: type into a terminal "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install linux-image-server"
<James147> (update will update the package lists so the package manager know aobut new packages and will get the latest version, then install will download and isntall it)
<CinLung> oooh....
<James147> (sudo will temporly run a program as root using your password... there si no root password by default and it is NOT advised to give it one... use sudo when you need root)
<CinLung> bu that will require Internet connection to download the server kernel... is that right
<CinLung> ?
<James147> CinLung: yes
<CinLung> Can I install server edition without LAMP and then add the desktop GUI instead? Internet connection in my country is rather slow. How big is the kernel anyway?
<James147> CinLung: you would need to dl the GUI then... and I would think that the kernal is smaller then the GUI
<CinLung> Oh IC IC.... got your point... thanks
<James147> CinLung: the actual server kernal image is about 126M ... where as the whole of gnome or kde would be quite abit more :D
<CinLung> btw... is there any guides on how to make ubuntu as domain server or as NIS? I want to make all the clients in my networks to sign in with the server first before using the computer. Just like in Windows domain environment
<CinLung> ouch
<CinLung> 126m is still big for me :)
<James147> CinLung: it can... searching google should bring up a howto :D  (I think ubuntu is capable of active directory as well)
<CinLung> can I predownload the kernel using web browser and then have my file downloader catch it for me? 126mb will cost me at least 3-4hours to download
<James147> CinLung: yeah... but I would think its smaller then an entire GUI :) so the more effecent path
<CinLung> can you predownload the kernel and then install it locally later?
<James147> CinLung: you can... although you might ahve to get all the dependencys as well...
<CinLung> Oooh... ic... so the best way is still to upgrade using ubuntu install feature... OK. I will try it first
<James147> CinLung: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image-server
<CinLung> regarding changing the Ubuntu as domain server or NIS server... I tried googling... So far have not found something that is really easy to apply... maybe you have a suggestion?
<James147> CinLung: first link for "ubuntu NIS": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<James147> CinLung: and if you cant find something that "easy" to apply then it might not be an "easy" thing to do :S
<James147> CinLung: you may want to look up "Active directory" instead... (although I dont know how easy that would be to set up)
<CinLung> James147: I just googled and found this article about desktop vs server
<CinLung> http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3715071/Ubuntu-Server--Kernel-Configuration-Considerations.htm
<CinLung> according to this article there is not much differences in desktop vs server kernel. In fact, if I want to use the server for multimedia purposes, I better install the 64 bit version of desktop
<CinLung> is that true
<CinLung> server 64 bit vs desktop 64 bit kernel not too much differences?
<CinLung> Btw... I used my PC as both the server and some minor multimedia activities
<CinLung> most ly for development in java
<CinLung> and for file sharing and printer sharing
<pixel__> grazz no me deja actualizar el sistema del 9.1 al 10 y  no se descargan los controladores de la tarjeta de video
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pixel__> ni la wireless,  para  laptop studio 1555
<pixel__> dell
<James147> CinLung: wouldnt have thourght there would be that much of a difference in them so that sounds about right
<James147> CinLung: I think most of the optimisations are for large scale server networks... Your not really going to notice a difference in a home system I would think
<slug> hi, i'm using the lucid backports and trying to install an application. I get the following error:
<slug> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<slug>   libqt4-assistant: Depends: libqt4-network (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4 is to be installed
<slug>                     Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4 is to be installed
<slug> E: Broken packages
<FloodBotK2> slug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slug> any idea if I can solve it?
<James147> slug: what are you trying to install? and I assume you have upgraded your system to kde 4.5
<slug> James147: yeah. I'm trying to install paraview, that i had working before
<slug> i wanted to test kde 4.5, so this was the reason i added the backports ppa.
<James147> slug: but have you upgraded to kde 4.5?
<CinLung> James147: thank you for the advice... one more thing... is there any way I can contact the ubuntu channel admin to lift my ban? I accidentally pressed Cping on my mac ircle app and pinged all the users in the channel and thus I was banned.
<James147> ahh, yeah... your problem is that it wants an older version of qt... where as the backports and kde4.7 want a newer version
<slug> James147: yes,. i did. apt-get dist-upgrade, using it now
<slug> James147: yep, that's why i posted that error message, which is the relevant part :)
<slug> James147: i would assume that different versions of qt could coexist
<James147> slug: you might wnat to tell Riddell about that... :)
<James147> slug: they can... but the upgrade upgraded the qt version rather then installing another along side...
<Riddell> slug: you need to remove libqt4-assistant
<slug> Riddell: apt-get remove libqt4-assistant (...) Package libqt4-assistant is not installed, so not removed
<CinLung> James147: James. I read your article about NIS, in that article there is another article that says that NYS is better... Is that the new NIS??
<CinLung> Should I use NYS instead of NIS
<slug> Riddell: any thoughts ?
<CinLung> NIS+ is no longer developed.
<slug> CinLung: i would run ldap+kerberos
<CinLung> slug: can that perform the same thing as NIS and windows domain?
<James147> CinLung: I dont know much about NIS or NYS... so I cant answer that
<CinLung> thank you james
<slug> CinLung: yeah, but if you are asking that question it might take you a while to setup everything correctly :)
<CinLung> slug: can you point me to a guide on how to incorporate LDAP+Kerberos...
<Riddell> slug: if libqt4-assistant isn't installed you shouldn't have a problem
<gage> Hello everyone, I need some help using my jailbroken ipod touch on kubuntu, I've installed ifuse and libimobiledevice and it is still not showing up in dolphin
<slug> Riddell: apt-get install paraview gives me the issue
<slug> CinLung: a google search for ldap kerberos should give you some ideas. the first link is "Replacing NIS with Kerberos and LDAP HOWTO"
<Riddell> slug: yes, I'm afraid paraview needs qt assistant which has been removed by upstream qt
<Riddell> so it won't work with that PPA
<CinLung> slug: got it... thanks
<slug> Riddell: is packages.ubuntu.com up to date with the upcoming maverick distro? i searched for paraview and it doesn't show up. does that mean it would be possible to install it on that release?
<slug> would=won't
<Riddell> no packages.ubuntu.com isn't up to date with maverick, paraview isn't installable on maverick currently
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> I think I broke something
<kubuntu> just installed KDE 4.5 and it works very smooth
<kubuntu> but
<kubuntu> then someone told me to change some files
<kubuntu> and now it doesn't work
<kubuntu> to specify it a bit more:
<kubuntu> the wireless network (wlan0) works, but the wired one (eth0) doesn't
<Surunveri> hi
<kubuntu> when I click on network manager -> connect to wired nothing happends
<Surunveri> how can i search for a file
<kubuntu> it doesn't even crash, as it uses to
<Surunveri> if it''s not shown in the alt+f2 menu with kubunt
<kubuntu> Surunveri: sudo find / -name *filename*
<kubuntu> Surunveri: I'm sure there are easier ways, but that works
<ArGGu^^> Surunveri opend dolphin and press ctrl+f
<kubuntu> any idea about what the problem can be? I can paste the content of any files if necessary
<James147> Surunveri: in dolphin press Crtl+F and use that (note you need to use the wild card *)
<ArGGu^^> *open
<Surunveri> kk
<James147> kubuntu: the first thing would be tell us what files you changed  :)
<kubuntu>  /etc/network/interfaces
<kubuntu> but
<kubuntu> I changed back to what I think is rightr
<James147> kubuntu: can you pastebin it?
<kubuntu> ok
<kubuntu> http://fixthebugs.se/21
<kubuntu> I changed some more, please hang on while I check my bash_history
<kubuntu>  /etc/udev/rules.d/
<kubuntu> that file
<kubuntu> in there
<kubuntu> 70-persistant-net.rules
<kubuntu> should I pastebin that one too?
<slug> Riddell: thanks. now this one is probably a faq: is there a easy way to revert back to before adding the backports ppa?
<slug> kubuntu: you are missing the entry for the wired ethernet on that file
<slug> kubuntu: although i don't have it either ;)
<slug> kubuntu: are you using knetworkmanager ?
<kubuntu> slug: yes
<slug> what's on that 70-persistant-net.rules?
<kubuntu> slug: http://fixthebugs.se/22
<Riddell> slug: there's no easy way I'm afraid, you probably need to go to a linux terminal, apt-get remove libqtcore4, remove the PPA from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<kubuntu> ifconfig: http://fixthebugs.se/23
<kubuntu> Riddell: I don't think it's because of kde 4.5
<kubuntu> because
<kubuntu> the laptop I am on now has wlan and wired too and it works
<slug> kubuntu: what does ifconfig eth0 tell you?
<kubuntu> running kubuntu 10.04 with KDE 4.5
<slug> kubuntu: send me on /msg so not to clutter the #
<kubuntu> ok
<slug> kubuntu: and also ethtool eth0
<kubuntu> okey
<kubuntu> I need to tranfer the files with my USB stick, so it can take some time
<kubuntu> ethtool isn't installed :/
<slug> kubuntu: do this instead: ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<Surunveri> it's a bit stupid but. I got this Linux version of game but it doesnt seem to work very well. Maybe it would be best to get dosbox and a dos version... that makes sense? :D
<gage> Hello everyone, I need some help using my jailbroken ipod touch on kubuntu, I've installed ifuse and libimobiledevice and it is still not showing up in dolphin
<kubuntu> slug: ok
<kubuntu> slug: is the program endless?
<slug> kubuntu: is the network wire connected?
<Surunveri> sudo apt-get install doxbox
<Surunveri> ops :D
<Surunveri> sorry =)
<kubuntu> slug: nope
<kubuntu> slug: I should connect it, right?
<slug> kubuntu: humm, well, connect the wire ; does knetworkmanager connect ?
<kubuntu> slug: nope
<slug> kubuntu: ok, so do the ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<kubuntu> slug: it doesn't do anything, doesn't freeze, doesn't connect
<kubuntu> okey
<kubuntu> I'll disconnect from here then
<kubuntu> brb
<kubuntu> it works now, thank you! :)
<kubuntu> even though knetworkmanager seems not to care about it
<kubuntu> :S
<kubuntu> dhcp command gave: http://fixthebugs.se/24
<kubuntu> and after that, ifconfig gave: http://fixthebugs.se/25
<kubuntu> I'll try to reboot with the cable in
<kubuntu> ok, so, I am on the computer which just started working
<kubuntu> who helped me?
<kubuntu> forgot it
<slug> kubuntu: me?
<kubuntu> slug: oh, yes, right!
<kubuntu> thank you!
<kubuntu> btw, since I installed drivers for my video card, I have to press CTRL + SHIFT + F12 twice to activate the flashy effects, is there any way around this?
<kubuntu> however, slug, have you got a paypal account?
<kubuntu> perhaps this is better in query
<gage> Hello everyone, I need some help using my jailbroken ipod touch on kubuntu, I've installed ifuse and libimobiledevice and it is still not showing up in dolphin
<slug> kubuntu: i do, but no thanks ;) you can donate do kubuntu i guess ;)
<slug> kubuntu: what card do you have?
<slug> gage: does your device show on lsusb ?
<gage> slug: yes
<gage> slug: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05ac:1299 Apple, Inc.
<slug> gage: i don't own that device, so i can just try to give you general help with it
<gage> slug: thats fine I just need help :/
<gage> slug: I appreciate it :)
<slug> gage: did you follow some howto / tutorial?
<gage> gage: most reccomend installing libimobiledevice and ifuse and then it will just magically show up in dolphin, but it doesn't work
<gage> slug: well most use normal ubuntu so nautilus, but I didn't think there
<gage> slug: 'd be a difference
<slug> gage: did you follow something like: http://www.ghabuntu.com/2009/09/ifuse-mount-your-iphoneipod-touch-in.html
<slug> gage: what does the command groups tell you?
<slug> gage: look at "Helge" comment on that post
<gage> slug: I'm not part of the fuse group
<gage> slug: let me try that
<slug> gage: are you running lucid?
<gage> slug: yes
<slug> gage: did you follow helge instructions?
<gage> slug: yes and it mounted but only for superuser
<slug> gage: that's good enough. so it's working, basically now?
<slug> gage: you can use the newgrp command to change to the fuse group
<gage> slug: ummm it's not showing up per se
<slug> gage: if you follow the instructions, does it show anything on /media/iPod ?
<frxstrem> is there a way to disable the Caps Lock key in Kubuntu, as I was able to in Ubuntu?
<gage> slug: I mean like, it shows up but how can I sync music, etc?
<slug> frxstrem: yes
<frxstrem> slug: how?
<slug> frxstrem: only for kde ?
<gage> slug: OK use gtkpod
<gage> slug: thanks for your help man :D
<frxstrem> slug: doesn't really matter, I never use it, and noone else uses this computer, and it's just annoying me when I hit it by accident and THIS HAPPENS -.-
<slug> gage: welcome.
<slug> frxstrem: you can easily configure it through kde. let me get the menus. i usually switch it to control.
<frxstrem> slug: that's what I did in Gnome - and that's what I want to do now :)
<slug> frxstrem: system settings -> Input devices -> keyboard -> advanced
<slug> frxstrem: then you have 'capslock key behavior' and 'ctrl key position'
<slug> in there you can disable caps lock and/or make it a ctrl key or whatever fits you better
<frxstrem> dammit...I can't find "Input devices" in the system settings -.-
<Hazamonzo> dang it kubuntu hates my bloody ATI card :(
<frxstrem> slug: where do I find "Input devices"?
<slug> frxstrem: which kde do you have ?
<frxstrem> I'm not quite sure...
<slug> frxstrem: go to any Help Menu
<slug> frxstrem: about KDE
<frxstrem> KDE 4.4.2
<tom_> 4.4.2 doesn't have it
<slug> tom_: do you know where it is? i know it has the same functionality, but i don't have kde 4.4 right now, only 4.5
<tom_> i think it might be in input actions - looking as we speak
<tom_> i haven't a clue where it it. i can tell you in LXDE but not KDE 4.4.2
<tom_> frxstrem: it isn't in input actions or keyboard & mouse from what i saw
<frxstrem> tom_: I know, I was looking there too
<tom_> frxstrem: its in regional options
<frxstrem> sometimes Kubuntu just makes very little sense ...
<tom_> frxstrem: system settings > regional & language > keyboard layout > advanced
<frxstrem> I found it...although it seemed like I had to activate keyboard layouts before I could use it...
<tom_> you do
<frxstrem> -.- NOW I DID SOMETHING AND CAPS LOCK IS ACTIVATED WHEN IT THE LIGHT IS OFF... -.-
<slug> frxstrem: if you disable capslock, you need to put it into a sane state beforehand, which means off in your case.
<frxstrem> but when it's off, that's when I get the capital letters...
<tom_> you probably had it on when you disabled it
<frxstrem> well, the light was off
<slug> frxstrem: the capslock led light is controlled by the OS afaik.
<frxstrem> well, it was off when it really should have been on, so when I pressed the Num Lock key I saw it turned itself on
<frxstrem> there...now I fixed it
<frxstrem> slug, tom_: thanks for the help :)
<slug> frxstrem: welcome
<tom_> np
<hellslinger> I upgraded to kde 4.5 last night and OpenGL compositing doesn't work anymore on my nvidia card.. anyone know about this?
<sidHart> hellslinger: you migt need to re-enable it or re-install as there were some xorg update?
<hellslinger> I'm fairly certain no xorg updates happened
<hellslinger> I specifically updated the kde packages only
<hellslinger> Xrender still works, but OpenGL fails immediately
<slug> hellslinger: what does nvidia-settings say?
<slug> hellslinger: how about dmesg |grep NVIDIA
<slug> hellslinger: i'm running 4.5 with nvidia card and GL composing
<Sebas_> With Kubuntu 1.04 kpar2 is not installable anymore.. Is there a alternative for Kpar2??
<hellslinger> dmesg | grep NVIDIA just says modules tains kernel and that the NVRM module is loaded, version 256.44
<lambang> tttt
<slug> hellslinger: how about nvidia-settings ? i'm running with that driver version too.
<hellslinger> ok got nvidia-settings up
<hellslinger> hmm, not sure what to look for here
<hellslinger> ah ok
<hellslinger> starting to see a problem here... no info on glx
<hellslinger> and glxgears does not launch...
<slug> hellslinger: you should check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure the "nvidia" driver is being loaded instead of the "nv". and for any errors
<hellslinger> righto.. I'll do that, thanks for the help! I assumed glx was still running OK
<slug> hellslinger: i can send you my xorg.conf too
<James147> slug: nvidia-xconfig  can generate a xorg.conf file for ndiaia cards
<slug> James147: yeah, thanks, but i have a few extra settings concerning powermizer and stuff
<luis_> hello guys i need your help, just made a fresh installation of kubuntu9.04 but everytime i want to logout takes me to a blanck screen then i have to shut down from power can somebody help me with this please?
<kubian> luis_: why not 10.04?
<luis_> because i cannot fix the screen res on kubuntu 10.04 it keeps back to 800x600
<luis_> so anyone know how to fix this??? i already did that thin that says to install the gnome-screenserver reboot and then uninstall and it doesn't work, also the last one i was trying to do is to edit: /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf but that has nothing in there is just a white sheet, so please help
<Peace-> luis_: here is kubuntu
<Peace-> not ubuntu
<Peace-> we don't support gnome stuff..
<luis_> i have kubuntu
<luis_> not ubuntu
<Peace-> look at this #ubuntu
<luis_> i just install kubuntu 9.04
<Peace-> gdm is gnome
<Peace-> and kubuntu i guess has not support anymore?
<Peace-> 9.04 i mean
<luis_> well i am trying to fix this but i just can't find anything on google and i was saying what i have done so far to fix this
<luis_> that's why am asking if someone can help me to fix it
<Peace-> well i read your old post
<Peace-> now i understood
<Peace-> video card?
<Peace-> ati or nvidia?
<Peace-> nvidia i guess
<luis_> i have no nvidia card or ati
<luis_> i think is intel
<luis_> actually i wasnt' having this problem
<luis_> anyway
<luis_> this is driving me crazy y need the log out function work properly i have 2 users and i just can keep shuting dwon my computer from the power button
<Peace-> luis_: ok
<Peace-> now i will ttry something
<luis_> let me ask you something
<Peace-> luis_: try to read my blog here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> is rekonq ready for daily use yet?
<slow-motion> hi
<klaus__> Guten Abend
<Surunveri> hi
<Surunveri> I disabled the menu bar in the terminal. :D how can i get it back? :D
<Peace-> Surunveri: mmm  CTRL SHIFT M
<James147> Surunveri: in konsole? right click anywhere on it :)
<Peace-> James147: xD yea
<Surunveri> no that's not the one i mean
<Surunveri> the other one
<Surunveri> :D
<James147> Surunveri: what other what?
<Peace-> Xd+
<Surunveri> the other menubar in terminal
<James147> there is another menu bar? what terminal are you talking aobut?
<Surunveri> when you start terminal by typing terminal
<Surunveri> black window with gray borders
<Surunveri> D:
<Surunveri> there's a bar at the top of the window
<James147> I get konsole ^^
<Surunveri> which i removed by accident
<Peace-> we use konsole
<Peace-> .
<Surunveri> and i dont know how to get it back
<Surunveri> ok
<Surunveri> so you dont know ? :D
<FloodBotK2> Surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Surunveri: are you in kde or gnome?
<Peace-> well... we don't care a lots of non.kde software
<Surunveri> KDE I think :D
<James147> Peace-: :D
<Peace-> konsole is the default terminal...
<James147> Surunveri: what is the name of the program that you are running?
<Peace-> i guess terminal
<Peace-> but it's not installed by default from kubuntu iso
<James147> is the gnome one called that? throught it was terminal-gnome :p
<mistrynitesh> James147: gnome one is called gnome-terminal, if I remember correctly
<James147> ^^ close enough :D
<mistrynitesh> yeah!
 * mistrynitesh wondering if Surunveri is talking about the byobu
<Peace-> James147: xD
<Surunveri> anyway it's the menubar that
<Surunveri> has the new tab option
<Surunveri> agh this is annoying
<Surunveri> :D
<FloodBotK2> Surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Surunveri: the tab bar then?
<Surunveri> idk
<Surunveri> maybe
<Surunveri> how would i enable that if i had disabled it
<Surunveri> ?
<Surunveri> :D
<FloodBotK2> Surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Surunveri: depends on what program you are running...
<Surunveri> i got it back now
<Lynoure> Does anyone of you use gpodder in Kubuntu? I'd have a question about the icons.
<luis__> hello guys again me, i like to ask: 1.- is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 or do i have to go first with 9.10?.   2.- if do the upgrade, will it be possible to keep my current screen resolution or i will loose it.   3.-right now my problem is that i have to user account so everytime i log out i get a blank(black) screen if do the upgrade will this be fixed? any one please??
<luis__> two*
<kubian> luis__: new install is best
<frxstrem> is it possible to make a global shortcut that opens the terminal (or some other application) in Kubuntu? I used to do this in Gnome, but it annoys me that I can't figure out how to do it in KDE...
<luis__> the reason is new installation gets me problems with my screen resolution and keeps changing back to 800x600
<James147> frxstrem: you can using kmenuedit
<frxstrem> James147: okay, thanks
<luis__> oooh nice :) you are here James what do you think if i may ask James?
<luis__> you know i got a better question i think :P what if get the config i currently have for my screen resol and copy exactly the same to a fresh new installation of lucy? will that work and if so, do i have to downgrade my grphic driver ? and if is so how do i do this? anyone KNows?
<James147> luis__: you cant upgrade directly to 10.04 form 9.04 and I am not sure what will happen to your resalution
<Lynoure> I guess none here uses gpodder.
<luis__> well then i guess i have to try right?
<James147> luis__: what config? /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<luis__> i'll let you now in a min
<administrator_> hi everyone
<administrator_> WHO CAN HELP ME WITH INSTALLING Nvidia DRIVERS???
<administrator_> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
<kubian> administrator_: no need to shout..
<James147> !nvidia | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kubian> administrator_: plus it's not polite
<luis__> ok James here it is : http://pastebin.com/i77XbjRP
<James147> luis__: :) that should work in 10.04... but I dont know if it will help the resolution problem (you might need to edit to add in the resolutions you want... google should know how I dont know the specifics)
<luis__> ok let's try once more and see what happens thanks a lot James
<KidCamaleon> Driver Impressora Canon ip1300.  Alguem ja viu por ae? queria muitoo!!
<KidCamaleon> Canon iP1300 Printer Driver. Anyone ever seen away?
<nicon`> Hi all.
<nicon`> Is there any option to install kde 4.5 on kubuntu 9.10?
<nicon`> Tried to install it with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging repo.
<nicon`> But can't see nothing new from kde in upgrade.
<FloodBotK2> nicon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicon`> ;-)
<alvin> nicon`: it's ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<nicon`> alvin: i tried also backports.
<nicon`> Still the same.
<James147> nicon`: they only tend to do one upgrade during a release.... so you need to either find a nother ppa or compile from source
<nicon`> Damnit.
<James147> or upgrade to 10.04 :)
<nicon`> James147: 10.04 sux, sorry ;-)
<nicon`> I prefer to compile it by myself.
<nicon`> Anyway... Thanks for help.
<nicon`> Have a nice/good day/night.
<dhq> i need help with 5.1sound in my laptop
<dhq> i have 3 front 3.5mm ports
<dhq> i used to be able to use it before
<dhq> but after a fresh install of 10.04 it doesnt work
<dhq> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<JuJuBee__> MY aiu
<JuJuBee__> My audio stopped working all of a sudden.  Can someone assist?
<antiretorte> Hi out there
<antiretorte> is there any SERIOUS way to get KDE PIM really working on 10.04 ???
<antiretorte> started several times from clean installations, tried all the official faq and wondering if this is the biggest alpha testing every tried by canonical against it's userbase
<antiretorte> I get permanent error in "Control process died, committing suicide! "
<antiretorte> any ideas?
<antiretorte> thanks for any ideas in front
<Dashkal> Which package do I install to add Kubuntu to an existing Ubuntu install?
<antiretorte> Dashkal: only from a long-time kubuntu user
<antiretorte> you don't want kubuntu in it's current quality!
<Dashkal> antiretorte: This is why I want to add to an existing ubuntu install.  So I have gnome to fall back on.
<Dashkal> antiretorte: Also, I'm going to immediately upgrade to the newest kde
<antiretorte> Dashkal: if I won't get KDE PIM rock solid up'n'running as it works in the past, I will completely leave it
<antiretorte> Dashkal: should work when install kubuntu-desktop
<Dashkal> antiretorte: I've never used PIM.  I want plasma
<antiretorte> Dashkal: good luck
<Dashkal> followup: How do I restore the ubuntu splash screen after doing so?
<antiretorte> don't know
<Dashkal> What I really want is to use plasma to replace my windows desktop.  But last couple times I tried that were an absolutely nightmare
<antiretorte> Dashkal: kde4 is an absolutely nightmare! I searched the web for ways to get back to kde-3.5, that was a working compilation, the complete 4.x is horrible
<antiretorte> Dashkal: so SOCIAL that working is impossible :-(
<antiretorte> Dashkal: if you want a playground kde4 is a good choice, if you have want to work with it, don't touch it
<Dashkal> antiretorte: KDE3 is dead.  As in the support is no longer very good.
<Dashkal> As for getting work done, my actual preference is to hell with gnome/kde, just use xmonad and a task tray
<Dashkal> Unfortuantely, (k)ubuntu is pissy about wireless without getting an environment up
<antiretorte> Dashkal: sure I know,the real working horse was killed
<rats> hi all Dashkal I disagree kubuntu 10.04 is the best KDE out there right now-very solid
<Dashkal> If all you want is for your environment to get out of your way, use gnome.  I like my eye candy and desktop widgets and such.
<Dashkal> rats: I had nothing but pain with the actual release.  I use dual (unequal sized) monitors.
<rats> ok that may cause some headaches
<Dashkal> Yes, yes it does.  Fortunately the new KDE addressed that issue.  DKE is usable again
<antiretorte> rats: do you have a working kde pim?
<rats> KDE pim?
<antiretorte> kontact (kmail, with calendar, contact,...)
<antiretorte> one of the core requirements for a modern desktop?
<Dashkal> Most PIM packages are useless for me.  I run so many computers and environments, syncing is a nightmare.
<rats> no I don't use most of those tools
<rats> I only have one putter and the ccloud for mail
<rats> and Kubuntu 10.04
<rats> now I want to setup kontact to see whats up
<Dashkal> I run two PCs at home, one at work, and one of my home PCs spends half of its time in windows for gaming.
<rats> kontact does look interesting -whats wrong with it?
<antiretorte> rats: through an undefined number of bugs (pardon not working things) with akonadi, a little bit unsable
<Dashkal> akonadi is still not in (it was held back from 4.5.0)
<Dashkal> s/akonadi/akonadi integration
<Dashkal> I can't remember if its slated for 4.5.1 or 4.6, though.  You'll have to check kde.org
<antiretorte> Dashkal: it's in 10.04 and currently kills komplete kaddressbook part
<rats> has anyone seen or tried reconq
<Dashkal> You could always grab the raw KDE.  But again, Akonadi is currently out.  You may just want to wait it out until it's in officially.
<antiretorte> Dashkal: next time (as the plan shows) it should also used for kmail and will kill kmail part then, happy birthday
<antiretorte> Dashkal: I use an official released kubuntu 10.04!!! no experimental stuff
<Dashkal> antiretorte: And are unhappy with it.  Hence the suggestion
<rats> reconq is supposidly the stock browser for kubuntu 10.10
<antiretorte> Dashkal: as it told, I would happy to buy a WORKING release, but don't know where this s..t is produced
<antiretorte> Dashkal: on 10.04 you have to deactive nepomuk indexing system to be able to work on a modern 64bit desktop system
<antiretorte> Dashkal: akonadi is in and completely broken
<antiretorte> Dashkal: at the moment I try to get a workaround by using the postgresql connection and if that doesn't work I maybe change to apple
<bowser> hi all, i messed up my kubuntu install, after login all i see is black + cursor. can you help me?
<luis_> hey guys i am back
<luis_> step by step first need help kubuntu lucy keeps rebooing my system on its onw help please it endures only a few mins before it happens
<luis_> rebooting*
<bowser> i tried downgrading some packages back from kde 4.5 (bad idea) that removed few packages including "kubuntu-desktop"...
<Dashkal> Well I'm feeling foolish.  I just installed the 10.04 version of KDE because I forgot to activate the ppa...
<Dashkal> antiretorte: It sounds an awful lot like apple is the way for you to go.
<bowser> ... the last thing i did was "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" but it hasn't solved it all yet...
<antiretorte> Dashkal: My primary wish is a working desktop where the software developers do NOT destroy working solutions
<Dashkal> bowser: The last time I got into that situation I brute-force removed kde entirely and then reinstalled
<Dashkal> antiretorte: If you are completely intolerant to breakage, I highly suggest apple.
<antiretorte> Dashkal: sure :)
<Dashkal> Apple's main selling point is it "just works".
<Dashkal> I have teh hacker mentality of wanting to be able to dig into (and break!) my computer.  So Apple is a non-starter for me.
<Dashkal> the*
<Dashkal> bowser: removing all the packages with kde in the name will go a long way to removing kde sc from your system.  Once done, be sure the kde sc 4.5 repo is out of your sources and reinstall kubuntu-desktop.  Doing this will require some comfort with the command line or to have gnome on hand, though.
<Dashkal> You may need to nuke qt as well, but I hope not, that has... consequences that are a pain to deal with.
<antiretorte> Dashkal: see it from another point, OSS likes to rock the enterprise and the user desktop, Canonical seems to wish that also, the only company which seems to beat that is Redhat with a gnome desktop
<antiretorte> Dashkal: I used kubuntu as a more usable debian
<Dashkal> I use ubuntu because, of the linux distros I've used, it 'just works' the best.  But it doesn't take away my ability to tinker when I wish to.
<Dashkal> But I hands down prefer KDE SC to Gnome.  Gnome treats me like a baby. Configuring is an excercise in pain.
<bowser> Dashkal: interesting, right now I am enabling kubuntu backports ppa (kde 4.5) so that I can try dist-upgrade to the latest version - i will see whether that will work
<Dashkal> bowser: If you're willing to go to 4.5, that should fix it since you'll only be upgrading
<bowser> is there a right way of downgrading?
<Dashkal> Going back from 4.5.0 to the version in Kubuntu 10.04, that'll be painful.
<bowser> i see
<Dashkal> Start from zero.  Packages don't usually come with downgrade scripts.
<avihay> I have some issues with kde4.5 from the backports repo, but I can work around them, so I don't think I'll bother with reverting to 4.4.5
<bowser> i'm in 4.5 again, great
<bowser> dolphin crashes maybe too often, but I'll go with that
<Dashkal> Ahh, the joys of a .0 release
<bowser> :)
<Dashkal> Still, I'll take it.  I get my plasma back and it actually works on dual monitors
<rats> thats cool
<bowser> can i mess anything installing packagekit - the gnome one?
<bowser> *mess up
<pelle_k> Anybody know when one can expect to play files in say kaffeine/dragon player from samba shares mounted with dolphin (KIO)?
#kubuntu 2010-08-17
<shebaloma> list
<glaucous> I'm having a problem that (Kubuntu 10.04 KDE 4.5 x64) plasma-desktop gets very slow from time to time. It's very slow at responding (task bar etc), and sometimes it goes away after a while. But what always works is restarting (pkill and start plasma-desktop). Is this a known problem?
<glaucous> Might be a problem with Xorg as well, since its CPU usage goes up to around 22-25% (1/4 of a quad core CPU), and drops when I restart plasma-desktop
<glaucous> Composition turned off.
<aboudreault_> hi ppl
<aboudreault_> what's the proper driver to install in kubuntu lucid with an ati card^
<aboudreault_> ?
<harmandeep> hi guys
<harmandeep> newbie here
<harmandeep> i m not getting how to open man page for ulimit command
<harmandeep> i had tried # man ulimit
<harmandeep> but that opens Section 3 of ulimit
<harmandeep> whereas i m looking for ulimit (1 )
<RandyRKelly> hello
<ner0x> Do I need anything special to use OpenOffices wizard for faxes?
<metaxa777> exit
<luis_> #kubuntu-es
<Khaotic> has kubuntu been updated?
<luis_> hello good night everyone i just installed few hours ago kubuntu10.4 the problem is that evrytime i reboot i get a bad screen resol 800x600 instead of keeping 1024x768 can somebody help me to fix this please???
<dfdfggg> hi
<dfdfggg> how many time do I need to wait before ban on one channel will be shut down?
<dfdfggg> (may be without "DO"?  how is right in english ???    )
<dfdfggg> HELLLLOOOO!!!   ANYBODY IS HERE????????    OR IS ALL DEAD?
<bazhang> dfdfggg, which channel
<dfdfggg> bazhang )))   #cakephp
<bazhang> dfdfggg, that has nothing to do with kubuntu .  try  in #freenode
<dfdfggg> ok
<dfdfggg> bazhang   but   tell me....   Was I right???   DO or not DO ???
<bazhang> !ot | dfdfggg
<ubottu> dfdfggg: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dfdfggg> "How many time do I need to wait before ban ...?"
<dfdfggg> bazhang   aha?
<bazhang> dfdfggg, please stop. that has nothing to do with kubuntu
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> 145 packages are allways blocked... when will that be fixed? any idea?
<phoenix_> when i try to run gyachi, its not starting, i am getting an error "segmentation fault". but when i run with root previleges, it runs fine. but i dont want to give root previleges to gyachi. help please.
<amichair> I'm running rsync to copy a directory recursively to another machine (ntfs), but although progress looks normal, no files are being written (only empty directories). What can be wrong?
<well_laid_lawn> amichair: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<well_laid_lawn> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2010.3.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<well_laid_lawn> ^^ says you should
<amichair> well_laid_lawn: it's built into kubuntu for several versions now, no? otherwise how would ntfs be working?
<well_laid_lawn> amichair: there is a ntfs kernel driver that only allows read access
<well_laid_lawn> need ntfs-3g to write
<amichair> Installed: 1:2010.3.6-1ubuntu1, Candidate: 1:2010.3.6-1ubuntu1
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<well_laid_lawn> that was my guess :]
<amichair> note that I'm not getting a copy error, it goes through the normal progress percentages etc.
<corpsicle> hey
<amichair> although at the beginning there was a single 'filed to set times on' a directory
<corpsicle> im having some issues with my audio device
<amichair> failed, that is
<corpsicle> the login and logout sounds i can hear
<well_laid_lawn> does rsync need a recursive option -r or similar?
<corpsicle> but apps are not making any sound at all
<amichair> well_laid_lawn: no, I'm running rsync -avP, and it's going through everything recursively as far as progress is shown (they are many large files)
<corpsicle> i had it working yesterday by either reinstalling the drivers ( realtek ), restarting the laptop, reconfiguring pulseaudio, restarting pulseaudio
<corpsicle> today none of these work
<corpsicle> in any combination or order
<amichair> except the target dir on the other machine remains empty
<corpsicle> anyone have any ideas
<well_laid_lawn> amichair: I'm not a user of ntfs or rsync so maybe ask again in a bit if noone else knows now
<amichair> well_laid_lawn: ok, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np ;]
<corpsicle> ive used rsync but i didnt have any problems so i guess im not very useful either
<well_laid_lawn> corpsicle: sounds like you have pulseaudio issues - I don't know how to sort pulse out sorry
<corpsicle> yes i would think so too
<troopperi> Where im able change kopete default browser konqueror to firefox?
<corpsicle> im starting to think pulseaudio is a piece of s**t >_<
<corpsicle> troopperi: default apps or something in the control panel
<well_laid_lawn> corpsicle: some folk remove pulse a;together to stop hassles they have..
<well_laid_lawn> s/a;togethe/altogether
<corpsicle> troopperi: system settings -> default apps
<corpsicle> well_laid_lawn: remove ... im not sure what pulseaudio does really ?
<troopperi> corpsicle: thnx :)
<well_laid_lawn> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4460 kB
<well_laid_lawn> corpsicle: as I see it pulse is like a middleman btween your apps and the sound they can produce
<well_laid_lawn> works fine here without it
<corpsicle> so is it the component that makes several apps share the same audio device ?
<corpsicle> what youre saying is i can just remove pulseaudio from my system and its happy days
<well_laid_lawn> more or less yes afaik - I'm no audio expert
<corpsicle> right, ill try it
<corpsicle> i cant get any worse ^_^
<corpsicle> ( famous last words )
<well_laid_lawn> heh luck :]
<corpsicle> would you think id need to restart the os after removing ?
<corpsicle> heh, it works fine after removing
<corpsicle> im going to read up on pulseaudio
<corpsicle> see what the hell its supposed to be good for
<well_laid_lawn> I would recommend making sure to remove the config files with pulse and at least logging out/in
<well_laid_lawn> package managers mostly have the option to remove config files with the app
<otto__> how can i view the http request that konqueror sends?
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder if starting konq in konsole with the verbose option and a redirect to a file would give you that
<well_laid_lawn> man konq might even show a log option
<egonw> hi all, I'm back with my kio_file.so problem... "Unable to create io slave klauncher" after updating Lucid with the KDE SC 4.5 debs... jettisoned the /tmp, rebooted, even tried a fresh account... the kio_file.so is installed, but simply not 'recognized'... the whole desktop is now just broken as KDE as well as non-KDE software cannot open files, or HTML streams, or whatever... I'm desparate and don't want to have to reinstall Kubuntu alltogether...
<egonw> what can cause this messed up KDE configuration that it cannot find these slaves? any ides very much appreciated!
<well_laid_lawn> do you know where the file kio_file.so is - is it n the right place?
<well_laid_lawn> where is it meant to be?
<well_laid_lawn> since it can't be found
<egonw>  /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so
<well_laid_lawn> how did you do the upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 ?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<egonw> add the kubuntu ppa, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> k
<egonw> I already tried reinstalling the debs which contain the kio .so's
<egonw> but that didn't help either :(
<well_laid_lawn> it's just that you mentioned "after updating Lucid with the KDE SC 4.5 debs"
<egonw> well_laid_lawn: just a sanity check... what's the exact version number I should have for kdebase?
<well_laid_lawn> egonw: in kde4.5? - I wouldn't know
<Torch> egonw: on a shell, what does "kioclient cat 'file:/<some file that exists>'" give you?
<Torch> egonw: be sure to turn on debug output with kdebugdialog first
<egonw> $ kioclient cat 'file:///home/egonw/foo.tmp'
<egonw> <unknown program name>(9252)/ ClientApp::doIt: Creating ClientApp
<egonw> kioclient(9252) KSharedUiServerProxy::KSharedUiServerProxy: kuiserver registered
<egonw> kioclient(9252): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:
<egonw> klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'.
<FloodBotK2> egonw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egonw> "
<egonw> sorry....
<Torch> egonw: anything after this:
<Torch> [10:53:18] <egonw> klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'.
<egonw> no
<Torch> egonw: do you have /usr/share/kde4/services/file.protocol ?
<egonw> yes
<Torch> egonw: pastebin it please, just to make sure it looks valid
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<egonw> Torch: http://gist.github.com/529008
<Torch> egonw: looks fine
<Torch> egonw: sorry, no more ideas. if you already tried a new user, there's nothing else i can think of to check right now. you could ask on #kde
<egonw> ok, thanx!
<howlymowly> hi guys. i just found out there is no kivio, yet in the repositories on kubuntu 10.04?
<howlymowly> so... why is that :)?
<Lekensteyn> let me c
<Lekensteyn> You're right, there's no for 10.04
<Torch> howlymowly: kivio isn't yet ported to kde4
<Torch> howlymowly: or, well, it is. but not fully. in any way, there are no releases for KDE4
<howlymowly> Torch: so..  is all that's required someone compilingit and build a deb package for the repositories?
<howlymowly> maybe I could do that ^^?
<Torch> howlymowly: no. someone would have to finish coding the kde4 version.
<Torch> howlymowly: the koffice dev team is extremely short on manpower
<howlymowly> ahh ok, i c but they really do an impressive job :)  i like koffice better thatn oo.org :)
<howlymowly> maybe I should get familiar a little bit more with the kde libs so I could occasionally help them out :)
<howlymowly> Torch: there is just one thing: kivio was present in karmic.. but karmic also had kde4 running..  or are there some additional dependencies with kde 4.4?
<howlymowly> in lucid..
<Torch> howlymowly: if it was in karmic, it was the kde3 version
<howlymowly> kk.  i c
<benedict>  hi @ all! I`m using Blueman and I get a "Connection attempt failed" if i wanna connect to my bluetooth headset. Blueman seems to find the headset but does not connect. Do you have any suggestions on this case? Or is there a possibility to debug it? Where are the logs saved?
<howlymowly> so...  is there some repository which allows me to install the 1.6x stable series of koffice instead of the new version?
<user> ciao
<bigjools> Hi.  I did a kmail search of my Trash folder and it pops up an error dialog "Searching of folder Trash failed, The server returned: Error in IMAP command UID SEARCH: Missing '"'
<bigjools> that also now happens every time I move a message to Trash :(
<CruelCoke> ..
<CruelCoke> tried kubuntu, it failed to boot
<glaucous> I'm having a quite big problem here, I can't boot into kdm. Nothing happens, I have no-gui-boot so that I see all that happens. Programs and so on seem to start (fancontrol), but kdm doesn't. I tried recovery mode, which works, but when trying fauksafeX it just goes black for a few seconds then back to the menu
<glaucous> And when I go to root prompt and type "kdm", I get to the user boot sequence and then it hangs.
<glaucous> KDE 4.5, it have worked for days
<glaucous> Now when I boot it actually seems to boot into the login screen (without gui..), but the screen flashes, a few green spots, and then I get to tty2 text login
<Riddell> bigjools: no immediate ideas I'm afraid, please report a bug and I'll ask around
<benedict> hi! I ve got a further question. Is there a tool or a programm that is able to migrate guests of a vserver onto a "normal" system?
<Torch> benedict: if it's linux a file-by-file-copy will work
<benedict> Torch: Yes it is linux ;) But i thought that there is a solution more elegant
<Torch> benedict: what could be more elegant than that?
<benedict> ok, youre right^^ copy paste is really mighty ^^
<egonw> Torch: I might have a clue... kde-config is not available... that used to be in the package kdelibs4c2a, but there is no 4.5.0 equivalent...
<Torch> egonw: kde-config is a kde3 tool
<Torch> egonw: the kde4 equivalent is called kde4-config.
<egonw> oh... that would explain it is missing too... what's the kde4 equivalent?
<egonw> tack
<Torch> egonw: but it should not be required for ioslaves to work.
<egonw> ok, that one I do have :)
<egonw> Torch: I was looking at http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KIO_Slaves/Hello_World
<Torch> egonw: but that page also mentions kde4-config exclusively
<egonw> indeed... :( major event of temp dyslexia
<egonw> Torch: what should the value look like?
<Torch> egonw: heh. don't worry.
<egonw> it actually points to my $HOME/.kde/lib/kde4 which does not exist
<Torch> egonw: the output of kde4-config? it should point to there kio_file.so and kio_file.protocol are installed
<Torch> egonw: huh? that sounds odd.
<Torch> egonw: it should have the global one too
<egonw> Torch: it does
<egonw> and it's the right place too
<Torch> egonw: then all is fine
<egonw> Torch: do you spot anything unusual here: http://gist.github.com/529467 ?
<egonw> maybe the slave not found is just a side effect...
<Torch> egonw: maybe. but kioclient from the shell did not work... that's pretty strong evidence there's something wrong with KIO
<egonw> ok
<glaucous> Is there a way to check most recent updates? My problem happened after reboot, and I'm quite sure there were some updates that day.
<Riddell> bigjools: oh and let me know the bug number
<glaucous> What's the best way to "repair" Kubuntu without losing programs and settings?
<jussi> glaucous: what happened that it needs repair?
<glaucous> jussi: I think KDM has stopped working. - A small post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9729569#post9729569
<jussi> glaucous: aticonfig --help
<jussi> perhaps that will give you some joy, reconfiguring the graphics card
<glaucous> jussi: Hopefully that is the problem. It worked yesterday, so something has changed..
<jussi> glaucous: oh, and before you do
<jussi> run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glaucous> jussi: I've done that once since KDE 4.5, but I guess I can check it again
<jussi> glaucous: yeah, give it a go, just to make sure
<glaucous> Nope, no updates
<glaucous> aticonfig sure has an insane amount of options
<jussi> ok, try reconfiguring the graphics, but Im not certain by any means that will help.
<jussi> hehe
<Torch> (it might help to check why X does not start in /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<jussi> Torch: good point
<glaucous> I will, hang on
<glaucous> All of the logs are empty
<glaucous> I did cat syslog | grep kdm . A lot of "X server died during startup"
<glaucous> And "Failed to start X server. Starting failsafe X server."
<glaucous> At every boot
<glaucous> aticonfig --initial should reset xorg.conf, which it does. But it doesn't solve anything.
<glaucous> What other reason could there be for X server not being able to start?
<ahmad_> hi
<bigjools> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/619202
<bigjools> ta
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619202 in Ubuntu Website "Redirect /employment to webapps.ubuntu.com/employment" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<bigjools> ummm no ubottu
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Solow_> I just installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and it looks GREAT I really love it
<Solow_> One small detail thouh... I keep getting errors about bookmarks...?
<Solow_> I just chmod 777 -R ./home/wesley/.kde/*
<slow-motion> hi
<Solow_> worked like a charm
<starslights> hello to everyone, i have updated my system today (Lucid LVM 10.04 64 ) and was a pretty big update, after rebooting, most applications like Dolphin, konsole, and many more take 10 to 30 second to start if it their can
<starslights> my question are that for the moment only the konsole still unable to start and i see a processus named "konsole", it is the konsole  (terminal) ?
<starslights> if yes , i will kill it and restart the konsole, but i prefear to be sure before, thanks in advance
<ajeet> Hello Guys
<amichair> Is there a way to see the entire konsole command history (instead of going one by one pressing up)?
<ajeet> Today Ubuntu 10.04.1 is going to release
<ajeet> When will it be announced ?
<ajeet> Any Idea?
<ajeet> As per http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODQzMA
<ajeet> it will release today
<ajeet> I am waiting since morning
<tranquilwaters> amichair: should be in ~/.bash_history
<Tm_T> ajeet: why you're waiting?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<starslights> ah yes, it was the right processus and worked now but still seriuosly bugged, sad
<ajeet> Just want to test it
<ajeet> Its my Hobby
<amichair> tranquilwaters: nice, thanks
<ajeet> I test all new releases
<ajeet> and make it in blog
<ajeet> :)
<Tm_T> ajeet: ah, it's just 10.04 with current updates (:
<amichair> tranquilwaters: I was hoping there a command where u can just select a line from the list, but this is almost as good
<tranquilwaters> amichair: np
<ajeet> yeah
<ajeet> But 10.04 is bad
<ajeet> with wifi
<ajeet> 9.10 ..is what I love to work
<ajeet> Esp GRUB2 sucks !!
<starslights> yep, like Tm_T say, it's just the new big update, without it work flawlessly :D
<phoenix_> i think 10.04 is better
<Solow_> how do I check what version I have?
<Solow_> of kubuntu desktop
<starslights> what i wait, is the new kernel , it must fix this time the HDMI conflict in the kernel and for that i am impatient :)
<phoenix_> Solow_: uname -v
<Solow_> it says
<phoenix_> Solow_: try uname -r
<Solow_> #39-Ubuntu smp date
<Solow_> 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<phoenix_> Solow_: you want the kernel version or kde version , or kubuntu version
<Solow_> uhm, I have ubuntu installed, just installed kubuntu-desktop
<Solow_> So I guess I want to know the... kde version?
<gvandeweyer> hi, may sound as a dumb question but here i go: where is user management in kubuntu lucid ?
<gvandeweyer> ok, found it, nevermind...
<gvandeweyer> advanced tabs to the rescue :-S
<phoenix_> Solow_: open any kde application example dolphin, in the help menu click about kde
<Tm_T> starslights: rather, 10.04.1 is just uptodate 10.04
<Solow_> 4.4.2
<Solow_> I really like it :)
<Solow_> It just, messes up firefox
<starslights> Tm_T:  hum sorry, i don't have get you, i am on 10.04 , i just make the traditional update
<phoenix_> Solow_: whats wrong with firefox
<Solow_> phoenix_: it's called namoroka?
<Tm_T> starslights: so you have what 10.04.1 is, its just new cd image with the updates you have already installed
<phoenix_> Solow_: namoroka?
<starslights> ah ok, i understand what youmean, the new package was commited in this one , thanks for your explain
<Solow_> phoenix_: yes.
<tranquilwaters> gvandeweyer: in kde4.5 the control center is rearranged and all back on one page ;-) Did you know you can search with the text box at the top of the control center? it helps me find stuff when i forget where some setting is
<phoenix_> tranquilwaters: the search is not very effective
<tranquilwaters> phoenix: ok I can agree with that, you do need to know the title of the category you are looking for
<tranquilwaters> phoenix: but i think 'User' would help
<phoenix_> tranquilwaters: ya
<tranquilwaters> phoenix: the search can definitely be improved though. However, i must say i do like the popup-menus, they are quite helpful
<tranquilwaters> :)
<tranquilwaters> overall kde does get better with each new update :D
<phoenix_> have you people seen this , a guy has tattooed the ubuntu symbol. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1734
<tranquilwaters> hehe I would never do that
<tranquilwaters> though I can appreciate the story behind him
<tranquilwaters> after all, the buntu logo has more meaning that most tribals-on-butts :P
<phoenix_> tranquilwaters: its good know that someone likes and understands the concept of ubuntu
<tranquilwaters> phoenix: I agree :-)
<saju_m> I want to calculate resource utilization(n Float) of Virtual Machine
<saju_m> based on cpu, memory, disk and network and set a score(in Integer)
<saju_m> based on that.How can i do that.I have cpu, memory, disk and network
<saju_m> utilization (float value). Have any idea about this calculation?.
<FloodBotK2> saju_m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tranquilwaters> phoenix: I still think his tattoo would have looked nicer if it was just a bit smaller :P
<saju_m> http://groups.google.com/group/xen-br/browse_thread/thread/d4bd20806de7bfa2
<phoenix_> saju_m: are you trying to make a benchmark application?
<FloridaGuy> i can install kdebase4 4.5.0 in ubuntu and use 300 + mb ram...in mandriva the same setup and only be useing a 160 to 250 mb ram ! why is that ?
<FloridaGuy> same number of packages
<emil> hi
<solow> How come my desktop files dont show up on my desktop?
<mrdk> hi
<mrdk> How can I remove KDE from ubuntu?
<mrdk> Do I need to use rm /r /f?
<mrdk> or do I need to compile the coreutils using GHC instead of GCC?
<mrdk> btw I can recommend the movie Satan's School For Lust
<mrdk> oh shit, wrong channel
<mrdk> I mean the last message
<bazhang> !ops | mrdk
<ubottu> mrdk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<killin1a4> How would you change the plymouth graphical boot color gradient
<Riddell> killin1a4: the source is from kubuntu-default-settings
<killin1a4> I have edited "/lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.script" and ran "update-initramfs -u"
<killin1a4> lines 167-168 i think
<killin1a4> still no change
<killin1a4> I have successfully changed the logo, and would like to to change the blue-black gradient to grey-black
<killin1a4> any help would be greatly appreciated, I'll idle here, maybe someone can help
<Riddell> I would apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings; edit lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/; debuild and dpkg --install the .deb
<VeinJu> Hey guys, I need to know what is the adress web of the official kubuntu repository ?
<jussi> VeinJu: packages.ubuntu.com
<VeinJu> jussi, thanx !
<Peace-> :) hi channel
<jussi> VeinJu: yw
<solow> How come my desktop files dont show up on my desktop?
<Torch> solow: add a folder view widget
<solow> Nah I like it this way, I get all frustrated if my desktop is full of crap
<solow> I just wanted to know how it's done
<rork> solow: rightclick > desktop activity settings > activity > folder view
<solow> nice :D
<solow> I must say I love it
<solow> It's so clean, simple
<rork> so is mine: empty :)
<solow> No files filling up my desktop
<solow> minimal icons in the taskbar
<solow> just the favorites
<solow> I dont know if you're a programmer
<rork> scriptkiddy
<solow> but this is really useful for me.
<solow> ah
<jhutchins_lt> Who keeps files in their desktop folder anyway?
<solow> I'm working on this machin 18/7
<solow> jhutchins_lt, I do. Don't feel like ordering everything
<solow> But I just love it. It keeps my mind clear
<solow> inlike, jolicloud, and the god awful gnome ubuntu
<solow> unlike*
<hoare> i guys
<hoare> hi*
<hoare> I have a 7z file
<hoare> but Ark says that there is nothing in it
<hoare> I cant see anything in it w/ ark
<hoare> however 7z l file.7z
<hoare> has contents
<pendock> somebody please tell me how to stop kpackagekit updating packages
<pendock> it wont stop
<pendock> I made a mistake and its downloading from the wrong server
<pendock> If it continues its going to kill my download limit
<pendock> but it wont stop
<pendock> this is terrible
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i installed kubuntu 10.04 on a macbook, but it doesn't seem to find the airport. any quickfix for this?
<ironbeard> need help adding someone to the sudoers file in kubuntu 10.04. is there a simple way about this?
<Pici> ironbeard: Add them to the admin group.
<ironbeard> ah, okay. i guess i confused admin with root.thanks
<Pici> ironbeard: The admin group is listed in sudoers, its easier to add a user to the group than it is to add them manually to sudoers.
<ironbeard> sweet, thanks
<solow> Is it possible to add my own file to favorites/
<solow> A links
<solow> link*
<ironbeard> solow: which version do you have?
<solow> 4.something
<solow> ironbeard, I've created a tool in bash, which I wish to run from an icon, added to the favs.
<ironbeard> solow: at one point they fixed it so you could drag and drop icons in the favorites menu, but before that i recall having to edit config files... try dragging an icon from another menu.
<solow> I dont even know how to run the command directly
<solow> ironbeard, it just re-orders the current favorites
<ironbeard> solow: hmm, not sure. sorry
<progre55> Hi people! For the second day now I keep getting a weird message saying "Cound not start 'KTTSD'". Is it anything serious?
<ironbeard> im noobish though, so maybe someone else can help
<rork> progre55: KTTS is the KDE Text To Speech System: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Text-To-Speech If you can read well it shouldn't be much of a problem I'd say
<progre55> rork: but still it's kinda annoying.. it disables all my panels unless I click "ok" =)
<rork> solow: open kmenueditor and make a new item anywhere in the menu. Give your shell script as command (e.g. /home/usr/myscript.sh), you may want to set "Run in terminal" under the advanced tap
<rork> solow: then rightclick the icon in the menu and click add to favourites
<solow> rork, nice work-around.
<James147> progre55: you might have told the clock to speak the time :)
<progre55> James147: oh yeah, I just remembered )))
<progre55> James147: but why doesnt it work?
<James147> progre55: because kttsd failed :)
<progre55> is there anything else I need to install?
<progre55> lol
<condon> Just installed some updates and my volume control disappeared (even after restart)  How do I get it back?
<KomiaPoika> i installed kubuntu 10.04 on a macbook, but it doesn't seem to find the airport. any quickfix for this?
<condon> kbuutnu 10.04\
<James147> progre55: last time i tryed kttsd i spend 1/2 a day trying to get it to work and then it broak the next day...
<solow> I accidentaly clicked remove this task launcher....
<progre55> James147: lol :D then I'll just give up ))
<solow> How do I get it back?
<rork> condon: does Kickoff > Applications > Multimedia > KMix get it back?
<rork> solow: rightclick the menubar, add widget, application launcher
<progre55> oh, kttsd is not even installed apparently ))
<James147> solow: the "Task manager"? right click the desktop or panel > add widget > search: "Task Manager" > drag it back to where you want it
<solow> Looks about right, just different
<James147> progre55: not sure that its current state is, but in 4.4 it wasnt very stable at all... i am gona wait till 4.6 and try it again then
<solow> Now the open programs have borders, before removing them they didnt
<solow> ah fixed!
<solow> thanks a LOT
<dhq> i need help with 5.1sound in my laptop
<dhq> i have 3 front 3.5mm ports
<dhq> i used to be able to use it before
<dhq> but after a fresh install of 10.04 it doesnt work
<dhq> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<solow> where can i find the trash?
<well_laid_lawn> in ~/.local/share afaik
<KomiaPoika> what is the name of the package to get ubuntu driver for macbook airport? bcw43-fwcutter or something
<well_laid_lawn> !find bcw43
<ubottu> Package/file bcw43 does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> !find bcw43*
<solow> !find fwcutter
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<solow> why is my task bar screwed up :p
<solow> there are icons overlapping eachother everywhere
<otto___> how do i get the source for konqueror?
<dhq> need help with 5.1 in my laptop
<solow> I fixed it by rebuilding the entire menu from a panel o.0
<otto___> how do i get info about where a package is installed?
<Pici> otto___: dpkg -L packagename
<otto___> apt-get uses dpkg right?
<Pici> otto___: Yes.
<otto___> how can i find the source code for konqueror-plugin-searchbar
<otto___> i don't see any source files in the output from dpkg -L konqueror-plugin-searchbar
<otto___> google doesn't seem to turn up much
<Pici> otto___: source files?
<otto___> the source code
<Pici> otto___: The source isn't downloaded when you install packages.
<Pici> apt-get source packagename
<martijn81> hi, i noticed that 10.04.1 would came out today. I wanted to help seed this iso for a while, but when will this iso be released? Thanks for your time...
<Ayser> Hello, can anybody help me with my Kubuntu?  I am having some internet issues
<Ayser> Is anyone here that can help?
<Ayser> Can anybody help me?  I can't connect to the itnernet through Kubuntu
<fabbio84> hi everyone
<fabbio84> i have a problem with a partition, in ubuntu after i created a partition there's an icon to click, here in kubuntu after the creation where i should click?
<Riddell> ** testers needed for Amarok beta, maverick and lucid https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<myndian> myndian: I am having an odd problem since I upgraded from karmic to lucid. When using any of the TTY's, the characters "^@" randomly get thrown into what I am typing... I investigated this with showkey-s and got some odd results... PASTEBIN - http://paste.ubuntu.com/479580/plain - Can anyone help?
<tuxifier> Riddell: stored the link - I'll give it a try
<groenator> Hello world
<groenator> Is any application like acronis for kubuntu, I know about clonezilla but I would like to use something else
<tuxifier> groenator: dd or ghost4unix
<groenator> ok thank you, I will have a look
<tuxifier> groenator: I thing ghost4unix is what you want - is a live cd
<tuxifier> groenator: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<groenator> k
<groenator> does it work for macbook, is like clonezilla?
<tuxifier> should work for everything - I tried wintendo (windows) and several unixes
<tuxifier> never tried apple don't know if hfs will work
<tuxifier> it is late in germany - off for a nap
<groenator> i have seen it just 1.44 mg file, so I am thinking to do a usb boot up, can I use a usb instead of CD
<aprendiz> alguien habla español
<manuel_> Hi
<manuel_> si
<manuel_> que onda como estan?
<manuel_> how are ya ppl?
<aprendiz> bien bien solo queria saber por ahora no tengo ninguna pregunta muchas gracias
<manuel_> de acuerdo
<manuel_> anyone here?
<manuel_> ...
<manuel_> how i can join to another chat hostings??
<manuel_> -.-
<Guest29483> hello
<Guest29483> If i install the latest version of Kubuntu and want to upgrade to the latest version of KDE, are there any issues that I should be aware of?
#kubuntu 2010-08-18
<Riddell> Guest29483: only that libqtassistant has gone so you can't use apps which use that
<Guest29483> Riddell, what are some commond examples of apps that use libqtassistant and are they show stoppers?
<Shinka> I apparently played too much with alsamixer, and now Skype won't work (I can hear, but not speak). Is there a way to reset alsa-mixer ?
<Shinka> I found the command sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0 but it doesn't work on Kubuntu
<HERPADERP> DERADERPDERP
<k4ever> hi all. i was using gnome for some time.  now i'm back to kde. i like the antinspect xscreensaver. i have kscreensaver-xsavers installed, but it does not show all of the xscreensavers (to included antinspect).  is there a way to get kscreensaver to recognized this screensaver?
<cmagina> k4ever: I might have an answer for you in just a second
<k4ever> ok
<cmagina> k4ever: The antinspect screensaver is part of the kscreensaver-xsavers-extra package, however even after installing it I am not able to see any of those new screensavers. I'm very familiar with the kscreensaver bits, but I will see what I can do.
<cmagina> I'm not very...
<cmagina> familiar that is
<k4ever> ok, i appreciate your help
<cmagina> brb
<k4ever> also is there a way to show video thumbnails in dolphin?
<cmagina> install kffmpegthumbnailer
<cmagina> And then be sure to enable it in dolphins settings
<cmagina> There must be a list stored somewhere containing all of the available screensavers, but I have been unable to find it thus far.
<k4ever> thanks, installing now
<k4ever> cmagina:  thanks! the plugin works great
<cmagina> k4ever: Good to hear it.  You might want to submit a bug on the screensaver issue.  It seems the kscreensaver-xsavers-extra package pulls in the other screensavers but does not get KDE to see them.
<wea0> Hi, I just upgraded from karmic to lucid. Now there is an animated effect in the panel's task manager, whenever applications change their places. How can I turn this animation off?
<k4ever> ok, thanks for your help.  i'm going to sleep now.
<cmagina> wea0: I am not sure. A quick look didn't show anything obvious. I wish I had time to help more but I must take off.
<xaemonic> hi guys i realy want to host a fserv irc i used to have one in windows back in the day and would like to know if their is any good fserving irc cliants for kubuntu
<xaemonic> u know where it pops up a msg and displays my links so ppl can acess my files
<xaemonic> how do i install a fserv script into my xchat irc..
<fundacion> hola a todos
<wea0> Hi, I just upgraded from karmic to lucid. Now there is an animated effect in the panel's task manager, whenever applications change their places. How can I turn this animation off?
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04.1 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-kubuntu-netbook-10041 | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<VeinJu> apt-get install nmap
<ilya-x> can somebody help me troubleshoot why I'm frequently seeing the outline and shadow of what seems like the "Folder View" widget on top of my desktop wallpaper, when the widget is disabled and  there's no trace of this widget at all other than its shadow outline? this is visible 90% of the time, even after reboots
<ilya-x> I'm on KDE 4.5.0, by the way
<ilya-x> I just took a screenshot of it with wallpaper removed and background set to white:
<ilya-x> http://i37.tinypic.com/28u7nus.png
<igor_> hello world!
<igor_> hhhaaa
<orochimaru> hi
<Roasted> does anybody know how I can move the min max close buttons tot he left?
<buckfast> Hello
<Roasted> hi
<buckfast> Why do I have 142 blocked updates?
<smooph> what are you trying to update and how?
<buckfast> KpackageKit is showing under Software Updates that I have 142 blocked updates
<buckfast> It seems like it's blocking the new KDE 4.5
<buckfast> because most of them are kde applications
<buckfast> so, noone hasn't got a clue as to why this is happening
<buckfast> Should I do a
<buckfast> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<buckfast> ok, no answer I guess
<DarkriftX> does anyone know why the kde update manager always seems to close itself and stop working? its done for this for the last 3-4 major versions for me (few years now) and i always have to resort to apt-get updating instead of it doing it auto.
<well_laid_lawn> DarkriftX: tried starting it from konsole to see what errors are produced?
<DarkriftX> no but its always after a few days-weeks when it dies
<DarkriftX> i was hoping maybe there was a known issue with a fix
<well_laid_lawn> not something I've seen mentioned here before...
<wesp> Just did a fresh install of Kubuntu, no flash audio, no skype audio (assuming no audio period) except for the log in/log out audio, those work
<wesp> The initial install, skype audio & mic worked fine, after installing nvidia drivers and rebooting, is where the problem occured
<rork> wesp: did you check kmix and set all the volumes up?
<wesp> lol i can hear now
<wesp> what about
<wesp> mic, I cant get mic on the volume bar
<wesp> lol and i feel pretty bad @ turn it up
<rork> np at that, we've all been there :)
<wesp> What about turning the mic up? well
<wesp> unmuting it?
<wesp> that option i cant make active in kmix
<well_laid_lawn> F4 in alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> for capture cards
<wesp> wheres alsamixer?
<rork> or Settings > Configure Channels, then add the microphone channels to kmix
<well_laid_lawn> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> or open konsole and type   alsamixer
<rork> alsamixer is part of alsa-utils
<well_laid_lawn> thnx :]
<bigjools> hi.  Does anyone know how to stop kmail scrolling to the top of the message list every time I delete one of them?  I have my list sorted ascending so this is seriously annoying :(
<bigjools> (this is 4.5 BTW)
<sushilcha> does anyone have idea about ssh... that if a GUI application be run on remote computer over ssh ?
<well_laid_lawn> you can use vnc over ssh - it's in the man page and
<well_laid_lawn> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sushilcha> well_laid_lawn: btw, what i actually wanted to do was.. run ktorrent whenever i want on remote computer and shutdown my own computer
<well_laid_lawn> why not use a cli torrent client like rtorrent?
<well_laid_lawn> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1 (lucid), package size 397 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<sushilcha> i know ktorrent can be controlled by web
<well_laid_lawn> k
<sushilcha> well_laid_lawn: but to control it via web, at first it shud be running :)
<sushilcha> rtorrent probably doesn't have all the features like ktorrent... however let me explore about it.. thanx for suggestion
<rork> sushilcha: you can start gui applications from the commandline by just typing their name, you may have to have some X-server running though
<rork> and many kde programs can/could be controlled from the commandline with dcop
<sushilcha> rork: with simple ssh it wudnt run
<sushilcha> rork: ktorrent requires Xserver.. and of course Xserver is running in remote computer
<sushilcha> but if i do ssh -X .. then Xserver from mycomputer is gonna be used.. in that case.. if i shutdown my computer the application is gonna exit as well
<well_laid_lawn> try x11vnc - it can use the root desktop
<well_laid_lawn> I think rtorrent with a web gui would be what you're after
<sushilcha> yes that is a solution for what i seek
<sushilcha> but lets look beyond torrent...
<sushilcha> just if we can launch any application requiring Xserver in remote computer itself :)
<well_laid_lawn> try x11vnc - it can use the root desktop
<sushilcha> well_laid_lawn: ok.. but what if i shutdown my computer? will the program continue to run.. anyway i'll try to explore that myself too :)
<well_laid_lawn> since it uses the root desktop it doesn't matter what any other comps do when you reconnect it will show the same root desktop
<funcrush> hi all. I wanna convert from ogg to mp3. anybody know a program working well?
<technogeek> KUBUNTU rocks
<technogeek> i just reacently uninstalled all windows in my home and all 10 pcs are running linux
<technogeek> helo room
<rork> hi
<technogeek> i guss no one wants to talk
<technogeek> hi rork
<howlymowly> hi everyone.. did anyone get akonadi to work correctly with a google account?
<howlymowly> --> i can successfully import my contacts, but many have errors and didn#t import phone numbers, emails etc...
<rork> I guess most are not watching these minutes and it's officially a tech support channel, for other topics there's #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<howlymowly> technogeek: for your next step i recommend trying to get akonadi to work correctly on all 10 pc's in your home ^^ that way you'd have full synchronization over all of them :)
<slow-motion> hi
<F15h3r> hey, anyone knows how to auto mute laptop speakers on kubuntu 10.04 when headphones connected? i have Asus K52F ..
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<otto__> i get error:       Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_plugin".    when i try to cmake the konqueror adblock plugin
<Roasted> hi there. why does amarok lock sound? If amarok is open and I open youtube, I get no sound. Very irritating.
<phoenix__> otto__: what is the command that you used
<otto__> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/base/konq-plugins/adblock
<otto__> cd adblock
<otto__> cmake CMakeLists.txt
<phoenix__> otto__: can you paste the cmakelist.txt here
<no> Get prompt Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS tty1 then terminal . . . any idea how to fix?
<no> tried forums, no entries for kubuntu; tried restarting x, no go.
<otto__> ########### next target ###############
<otto__> set(adblock_PART_SRCS adblock.cpp  adblockdialog.cpp )
<otto__> kde4_add_plugin(adblock ${adblock_PART_SRCS})
<otto__> target_link_libraries(adblock  ${KDE4_KPARTS_LIBS} ${KDE4_KHTML_LIBS} ${KDE4_KUTILS_LIBS})
<otto__> install(TARGETS adblock  DESTINATION ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR} )
<FloodBotK3> otto__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otto__> ########### install files ###############
<otto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479880/
<phoenix__> otto__: tell me the cmake version, use this command "cmake --version"
<otto__> phoenix: 2.8.0
<no> installing cmake now . . .
<no> cmake would not install . . .
<phoenix__> otto__: did you prepare the cmakelist.txt
<otto__> phoenix: no
<otto__> how do i do that?
<phoenix__> otto__: did you prepare the cmakelist.txt
<no> no. don't know how.
<phoenix__> otto__: i think the cmakelist.txt is wrong, did you paste the entire cmakelist?
<otto__> yes
<otto__> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/base/konq-plugins/adblock/CMakeLists.txt?view=markup
<phoenix__> otto__: i will prepare a new cmakelist.txt for can you wait
<otto__> i want to make the one that's already provided work correctly
<phoenix__> otto__: the cmakelist.txt is incomplete. where did you download the file
<otto__> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/base/konq-plugins/adblock/CMakeLists.txt?view=markup
<nikosl> hello, i have installed ubuntu 10.04, but kept my old /home directory. now it seems plasma panels are all over the place due to some previous installation (i have used gnome for the past year or so). i tried deleting ~/.kde but it doesn't make it right
<nikosl> any ideas how to completely restore kde default settings ?
<phoenix__> otto__: are you trying to compile the plugin seperatly?
<otto__> yes
<ghostcube> need help for calling kmenu classic directly by an dbus call
<ghostcube> is there any possibility to do this?
<Peace-> ghostcube: i think yes
<Peace-> you have to install something to chec qdbus command line
<Peace-> mmm
<ghostcube> oh cool, maybe you know hoe too?
<Peace-> just a few moment
<ghostcube> yeah but i cant find kmenu like in earlier ways in dbus
<Peace-> i have done qdbus call for kdialog
<ghostcube> oh cool
<Peace-> just wait
<ghostcube> no prob
<ghostcube> iam here :D
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools
<Peace-> qdbusviewer
<Peace-> there is how to close kde with qdbus
<Peace-> look at my blog http://nowardev.wordpress.com/?s=qdbus
<ghostcube> Peace-: ok, but i dont know how to kall kmenu cause i dont find it
<ghostcube> hmmm must check this
<Peace-> well you have to look :D
<ghostcube> i looked and its not anymore in kickoff so maybe any idea wheere to check?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i ma installing qdbusviewer
<Peace-> i have no idea right now
<Peace-> i have to see
<ghostcube> hmm i will check later at home
<ghostcube> :)
<Peace-> have oyu the line
<Peace-> for kde 3?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> moment
<Peace-> give me
<ghostcube> dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu X,Y
<Peace-> ghostcube: i have found this
<Peace-> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=749905
<ghostcube> is this lancelot?
<Peace-> i think no the classic menu
<ghostcube> yeah i read this too it shows an lancelot starter at the first post
<Peace-> ah damn
<ghostcube> :)
<Peace-> noway ghostcube i can't find a soluton in few time
<ghostcube> yeah, no problem :) i will try later too
<Peace-> ghostcube: asked on #kde?
<Peace-> ghostcube: asked on #kde ?
<ghostcube> hmm i asked on kubuntu-devel and now i try plasma but kde is good idea too :)
<samuel_> Hi
<natman> hi samuel_
<samuel_> My KDE was just updated to 4.5.0 and I don't have Oxygen Style. does anyone know how to solve this ?
<samuel_> hi natman
<samuel_> :)
<natman> you using kubunt samuel_
<samuel_> no I'm using Kubuntu :)
<samuel_> 10.4
<natman> my mistake ment kubuntu sorry
<samuel_> then yeah natman :)
<natman> try system settings->appearence->color->get new schemes
<samuel_> natman: but this will add my a color scheme ... ?
<samuel_> yap ... :(
<natman> samuel_:  do you have the oxygen scheme?
<wea0> When tasks change their places in the task manager there is an animation of the tasks sliding over each other. Please tell me how to turn this effect off. (lucid KDE 4.5.0)
<samuel_> yeah I have
<samuel_> but I don't have the Oxygen Style :( natman
<natman> samuel_: mmm seems weird, not sure what command to use, but could sudo apt-get install oxygen or KpackageKit help get back oxygen?
<samuel_> E: Couldn't find package KpackageKit
<samuel_> E: Couldn't find package oxygen
<samuel_> :(
<natman> you dont have kpackagekit
<natman> ?
<Pici> package names are case-sensitive and all lowercase.
<samuel_> oaky I have the kpackagekit
<natman> phew
<natman> try this command in terminal
<samuel_> but I can't find the oxygen package
<natman> amm ok
<natman> when i go to termainl ( eg " konsole" ) and search i get the following
<natman> natman@natman-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install oxygen
<natman> oxygencursors               oxygen-cursor-theme         oxygen-cursor-theme-extra   oxygen-icon-theme           oxygen-icon-theme-complete
<natman> the names under are all the availble packages
<natman> if i was you i would just get them all and see what happens, it cant hurt- i think
<samuel_> okay let's try :)
<samuel_> E: Package oxygencursors has no installation candidate
<samuel_> :(
<samuel_> thank natman
<natman> samuel_: my mistake
<wea0> samuel_: Do you have the package kubuntu-desktop installed?
<natman> try this
<natman> sudo apt-get install oxygen-cursor-theme oxygen-cursor-theme-extra oxygen-icon-theme oxygen-icon-theme-complete
<samuel_> wea0:  how do i check ?
<natman> samuel_:  if you have Kubuntu you have the desktop im sure unless you have done a lot of messing around
<wea0> samuel_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wea0> If you upgraded to kde4.5 it might have been removed
<samuel_> :| it seams that  I have missing packges on the kubbuntu-desktop ....
<natman> samuel_: ok seems like the wea0 was correct
<samuel_> thanks wea0 and natman, let;s check if it will fix the problem
<natman> good luck samuel_
<samuel_> okay, it didn't ... :(
<samuel_> Grrr....
<samuel_> I will try to restart my X
<samuel_> didn't help
<wea0> Oh well, ... solved most of the problems I had after the update ;)
<natman> samuel_: afraid this problem is above me then:(
<samuel_> how can I find other styles on Software Manager ?
<wea0> samuel_: What you could try is "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-runtime"
<samuel_> wea0:  lets try :)
<samuel_> for now my KDE look like hell
<wea0> Umh, ... before or after you ran that command?
<alvin> Try $ sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install
<samuel_> wea0: befor, the reinstall for kdebase didn't help, but I found this package on the apt-get
<samuel_> kdeartwork
<samuel_> I'm trying to install it, and I will see if it helped :)
<wea0> That will probably give you more styles like phase, but not oxygen.
<samuel_> wea0: didn't give any styles :(
<samuel_> but know I see that I have updates that are kept back
<samuel_> how do I force install them ?
<wea0> urgh
<wea0> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<samuel_> :S
<samuel_> but I allready use the latest Kubuntu 10.4
<samuel_> ...
<samuel_> that is so odd !
<wea0> No it's not. dist-upgrade doesn't mean you are updated to a new distribution.
<wea0> "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new ver-sions of packages"
<wea0> I gotta go afk now. But if you want this to work you need to make sure that you have the latest versions of kubuntu-desktop, kdebase-runtime and kdebase-runtime-data installed.
<Xearo> Question, How do I enable my ATI drivers in Kubuntu. I do not see the Enable Restricted Drivers in the System Panel
<alvin> samuel_: if 'aptitude install' lists things as [not installed], it's generally a good idea to remove them. (e.g. $ sudo aptitude purge freespacenotifier)
<samuel_> wea0: it worked :)
<samuel_> alvin: thanks, I will keep it in mind :)
<vsr> kde-in
<vsr> #kde-in
<jimmy51_> on boot my wife's kubuntu box complained about a volume in fstab could not be mounted and dropped me to a maintenance shell.  how can i figure out which device it is complaining about?  there are 3 drives connected to her system.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<alvin> jimmy51_: See if you can find the volume in /var/log/boot.log (there might be a LOT of false errors in there too)
<tdnicho> good morning all, have a question about dvd blu-ray support in ubuntu/kubuntu...anyone care to comment?
<jimmy51_> alvin: i've found it's the drive that is her /home.  i'm running fsck /dev/sdb5 right now.
<alvin> jimmy51_: You shouldn't be dropped in a maintenance shell for that. fsck should run automatically.
<jimmy51_> alvin: fsck /dev/sdb5 is asking my to hit (y) about every 2 minutes.  Error reading block 12384839whatever.  ignore? (y)  rewrite (y).  should i cancel and rerun with some switch to automatically do it?
<tdnicho> good morning all, have a question about dvd blu-ray support in ubuntu/kubuntu...anyone care to comment?
<Pici> About which?
<alvin> jimmy51_: Probably. Start your system (maybe in recovery mode), let /home not be mounted and fsck
<tdnicho> anyone had success with ubuntu and dvd blu-ray support/playback?
<jdalt_> so I've got this usb bluetooth dongle i want to use with a wiimote but its from like 2004 and apparently requires a kernel recompilation to get the drivers to work
<jdalt_> according to this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087010c
<jdalt_> is it worth it or should i just get a new dongle?
<administrator_> hello
<wea0> samuel_: Nice to hear that it solved your problem.
<wea0> I'm still stuck with my own problem however. Anybody got an idea on that:
<wea0> When tasks change their places in the task manager there is an animation of the tasks sliding over each other. Please tell me how to turn this effect off. (lucid KDE 4.5.0)
<bjorn> sheesh.  kmail->settings->configure-kmail->identities->modify->ok (no changes), spews "kmail(3740)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"" and is unusable
<bjorn> i've used kmail for years, but i don't think i can take it much longer
<giuseppe_> hello
<giuseppe_> i have a problem when i install ubuntu 9.10 from usb pendrive
<giuseppe_> i have this error:
<giuseppe_> BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<giuseppe_> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<giuseppe_> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<giuseppe_> which is problem???
<giuseppe_> i have a car pc
<giuseppe_> help me please
<Peace-> hi channel
<mweijts> wea0: System settings > workspace > Informational tips set it to High value or set it to do not show
<jrolland-kubuntu> My x11vnc keeps spawning processes out of control, until I run into the max number of clients for the X Server
<jrolland-kubuntu> I'm following the instructions on http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#X11VNC_Server
<jrolland-kubuntu> I think it's the -loopbg that's the problem
<jrolland-kubuntu> It worked fine in karmic
<jrolland-kubuntu> Can someone help?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have a freshly installed Kubuntu 10.04 with all the latest updates. I have all types of updates enabled and I have the backports PPA added. Still, I can't update to KDE 4.5 - some 130 packages seem to get blocked. What do I do wrong?
<wea0> do a dist-upgrade
<jrolland-kubuntu> OK, I figured it out: I need the -loop option, not -loopbg
<haakonn_> hi! i installed the netbook version, but i decided i'd rather have the regular kde interface. is there a way to get it without reinstalling?
<haakonn_> i installed the kubuntu-desktop package, removed kubuntu-netbook or whatever, but now when i log in i see the splash and then just the background image and nothing more
<alvin> ilembitov: See bug 615902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<bng007> hi all, where would you point me if I wanted to learn some .sh scripting?
<shadowhywind_> hay all, I just a replacement hdd in the mail, I am going to use dd to copy everything from my old hdd to the new one. Will dd also copy the mbr/grub ? also what should be the dd command I should issue?
<ilembitov> alvin: thx
<bng007> shadowhywind_: i think it is something like this: dd if="your_image" of="/dev/disk_to_write_to"
<bng007> which means "input file" and "output file"
<bng007> first of all look here: dd --help
<shadowhywind_> k
<wizardslovak> hello people
<rork> hi
<wizardslovak> got kubuntu dual booted with xp
<wizardslovak> is there gui to modify grub2?
<mistrynitesh> bng007: i think all standard installations come with bash reference guide. mine is located at /usr/share/doc/bash/bashref.pdf
<rork> wizardslovak: startupmanager should do that job
<haakonn_> answer to my own question: remove kubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<mistrynitesh> bng007: there is also some documentation at tldp.org
<kilian_> hi, i try to start update-notifier-kde, but it says dbus-bindings are missing. python-qt4-dbus is up to date, though
<kilian_> any ideas how to fix this?
<bng007> mistrynitesh: is Bash the right thing to use when I want to do simple file operations etc.?
<wizardslovak> whats the package name?
<rork> wizardslovak: startupmanager
<rork> but it might be only possible to do lay-out changes
<wizardslovak> oh sorry misstyped it
<mistrynitesh> bng007: why not? i mean i don't know of any problems. bash is just another shell
<bng007> mistrynitesh: cool, just making sure
<bng007> mistrynitesh: i will check out that link, thx
<mistrynitesh> bng007: always welcome
<slow-motion> hi
<Roasted> When is Kubuntu getting pulse audio or the software center?
<maco> 10.10 has pulse
<maco> the software center is gtk though so it wont be included unless someone makes a qt lookalike
<maco> i find it more likely that kpackagekit just gets fixed up
<Roasted> itd be nice to have that. kpackagekit... sucks.
<bng007> I like how software center list your ppa and other sources on the left
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> I dig kde, but MAN there are some things that just 'make sense' in gnome too.
<Roasted> well, maybe not so much gnome, but ubuntu.
<Roasted> kde is fun to tinker around with though.
<bng007> i agree, the software center in ubuntu is just two clicks away for example
<bng007> i used ubuntu for a test-drive for few months recently, I just envy Canonical is investing in gnome instead of kde :)
<bng007> i'm back in kde, the window compositing is much better for example
<bng007> one can feel and see there is some designer guidance behind the ubuntu. I just wish KDE was more consistent as well
<Peace-> bng007: bah
<ohzie> Hey, can I get workspaces on the top and bottom 'caps' of the cube when I use compiz? I'm using kubuntu on mostly vanilla Lucid Lynx install.
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<well_laid_lawn> ohzie: there's #compiz where someone would surely know that :]
<ohzie> well_laid_lawn, Just to verify, KDE's compositing is compiz right?
<well_laid_lawn> ohzie: I'm not sure - I've never bothered with it here
<well_laid_lawn> I think it is just kwin...
<Roasted> bng007, part of the reason Im using kde for a while is because gnome is the one seeming to be inconsistent for me. Not that it's bad, but sometimes it just acts weird, which is strange since gnome was always the more stable one for me in the past.
<Scunizi> Is upgrading to 4.5 recommended or not recommended on a production machine?
<bng007> Scunizi: no way
<bng007> Scunizi: eg. my dolphin crashes too often
<bng007> Scunizi: but maybe I'm just hard on it
<Scunizi> bng007: that's what I was thinking but glad to have the conformation.. with 10.04 being an LTS (I think on Kubuntu) will it be available as backports or a straight upgrade when it settles down?
<bng007> Scunizi: not sure how this works
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: it is available on backports now
<Scunizi> bng007: PPA currently I think.. reviews are good .. but.. like you say buggy is not what I want
<Scunizi> 52AAB20YH: thanks.. if you're running 4.5 how's your experience?
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: it runs fine on my test bed
<Scunizi> 52AAB20YH: was it a 10.04 install with the upgrade on top?
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: had it up several weeks now
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: yes
<Scunizi> 52AAB20YH: thanks
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: one crash, but am pretty sure that was an x screen saver
<bng007> Scunizi: I have dolphin crashing and the a small window with X icon that I cannot close else it crashes my plasma. no other problems
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: transitition was smooth
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: only one update problem that was easily sorted out with aptitude
<Scunizi> what was that?
<Surunveri> hi
<Surunveri> when using dolphin and changing the view settings
<Surunveri> how can i save the setting so i dont have to change the again every time
<Surunveri> ?
<bng007> Scunizi: the new notification plasmoid is not really polished, but it works - still not very user friendly
<52AAB20YH> Scunzi: a missing package dependency that synaptic choked on, but aptitude fixed perfectly
<bng007> Surunveri: the last entry under the "view" button
<Surunveri> yeah
<Surunveri> but how can i save the changes?
<bng007> Surunveri: change the settings and then tick the box by the last entry: "use these view properties as default" does it not work?
<Surunveri> it didnt
<Surunveri> at first
<Surunveri> but then i tried starting dolphin from terminal with sudo
<Surunveri> and so far it has worked
<Surunveri> i mean with root priviledges.. whatever the correct phrasing is:D
<ironbeard> Hey guys. I'm trying to create a user on my kubuntu machine with a custom resolution, for vnc. My vnc client is my android phone, so I'd like to have a specific user on my server with a comparable resolution for ease of use on my phone. Any ideas?
<terran4000> Hey. Is there a way to change an icon of a single link/shortcut?
<v3nd3tta``> you mean a desktop shortcut?
<terran4000> yup
<v3nd3tta``> right click and then properties
<v3nd3tta``> or mark it and then alt+enter :P
<v3nd3tta``> and then there click on the symbol left
<v3nd3tta``> you can use your own files
<terran4000> That would work, but this isn't a .desktop file
<v3nd3tta``> what then?
<terran4000> Dunno ... I clicked that dragged a executable to the desktop folder widget, selected make shortcut here.
<v3nd3tta``> does it have the executable symbol?
<terran4000> er
<terran4000> "Link here"
<terran4000> yes it does.
<v3nd3tta``> then there left should be a box where you should select your icon
<terran4000> There doesn't happen to be a "make a actual shortcut" button is there which will make a handy dandy .desktop file?
<v3nd3tta``> uhm
<terran4000> The icon is there but it's not selectable/clickable.
<v3nd3tta``> right click -> new -> link to <executable>
<v3nd3tta``> or what do you mean?
<v3nd3tta``> that would produce a .desktop file
<terran4000> ok, I'll try the click->new->link to ... method.
<v3nd3tta``> i think it's the best one :)
<v3nd3tta``> yeah, i dradded "my" test executable to the desktop... you cannot modify it...
<terran4000> yeah ...
<terran4000> that really blows
<v3nd3tta``> right click is your friend :)
<Surunveri> hmm it still didnt work
<terran4000> you're method works though. Thanks
<Surunveri>  as soon as i restarted dolphin the setting went back to default
<Surunveri> =|
<terran4000> thanks v3nd3tta``
<Surunveri> or rather, when i restarted dolphin without root priviledges
<v3nd3tta``> no problem terran4000
<v3nd3tta``> :)
<v3nd3tta``> what did it say? can you start it with console and log the output to anyone who does know more? (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<teddiebaer> hello all
<troopperi> My kubuntu freeze when i log out, its giving only " - " to screen...might it be login manager?
<ThomasB2k> Hi, is there any way to remove mnemonics from menubars in KDE?
<ThomasB2k> I want to get ride of the little underlines on the letters in the menubars.
<djustice> ThomasB2k: there is indeed a way. but i have no memory of it. ;)
<ThomasB2k> :(
<otto__> can i debug konqueror plugins with kdevelop?
<PeterDrop> hello all, cairo dock its load like 7 intances, i have to close each dock manually, how i can control, how many docs bar load on start?
<zerocool> .
<HERPADERP> DERPADERPDERP
<tuxifier> bless you
<zus> hello guyses
<zus> any one having issues with KDE4.5 like bouncing desktops when using the scroll wheel to switch?
<melissawm> hi! i have a fresh install of kubuntu 10.04 on a desktop, wired network is not working. i've removed network-manager and not even manual config via /etc/network/interfaces work. i'm on dhcp and i'm typing this from a laptop that works perfectly with the same cable.
<HERPADERP> what model is your laptop
<zus> melissawm,  i just now had to delete the belkin router i get a wifi signal from the list in edit connections and reconnect and click connect automatically for me to get it to work- where as when i switch to my gnome session i have no problems
<melissawm> for me it's a wired connection, not wireless, and desktop, not laptop
<zus> yeah i dont have a laptop, but i got a wireles usb i found and i tried it and it works, dunno who's signal but thank you whoever it is :)
<zus> melissawm,  try with the live disc if you can get on line with the live disc. i didnt get the network manager for kubuntu the first time i tried it
<zus> i was going to switch back to kubuntu but im trying this KDE4.5 and im having a couple  problems still.  (i might though by end of the day)
<HERPADERP> Just out of curiosty, Does anyone have a laptop with linux running for gaming?
<poseidon2010> Well I like Kubuntu...... the interface is damn  faster than Gnome
<HERPADERP> Whenever i use ubuntu, its a bit faster than kubuntu. Probably due to less eye candy
<tuxifier> poseidon2010: faster? I can't sign that - but kde is much more flexible
<tuxifier> and prettier :P
<tuxifier> and has no congo bong sound :P
<tuxifier> anyone using qlandkarte gt on kde 4.5?
<poseidon2010> well... I have several VM here..... and with Gnome (Ubunutu) they were not roperly running..CPU was dying.... Memory was always loaded....
<poseidon2010> But with KDE..... the CPU is fairly used and the memory as well
<poseidon2010> KDE(Kubuntu)
<tuxifier> poseidon2010: which virtualization tool do you use?
<poseidon2010> VirtualBox
<poseidon2010> and now I am playing with Eucalyptus...... havent finished yet though with that
<poseidon2010> also another problem I found.... and I think is not related to GNOME or KDE... is the  flahs-plugin
<poseidon2010> its crappy... and it kind of kills ur cpu....
<tuxifier> poseidon2010: 64bit?
<poseidon2010> yes 64 bit
<tuxifier> yeah this is caused by the npviewer 64 to 32 bit flash wrapper
<tuxifier> cause there is no native flash for 64 bit yet
<tuxifier> thanks to adobe
<poseidon2010> sadly to say.... I have a VM with Windows.... to see Youtube Videos.... otherwise my machine will just dye.... Have in mind I have other VM running
<poseidon2010> yeahhhh I read something about that... not a native  64bit flash plugin
<Xearo> Question, how to I upgrade to KDE 4.5?
<Xearo> Nevermind gonna read that post in the topic first :P
<zus> Xearo,  can you please linme the post?
<zus> Xearo,  link me ^
<Xearo> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<zus> thanks
<Xearo> np
<Xearo> I got the respositories added if I figure out how to install it from here ill let you know lol
<zus> Xearo,  im using KXStudios thats how i got to KDE4.5  "sudo apt-get update" then i did  "sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade" im going to see what th  link says on how though
<Xearo> Yeah I just googled it and put alot of stuff togeather and just added what the link said then done the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade looks like it is doing everything right.
<Xearo> Guess we will see
<zus> Xearo,  im using KXStudios so it removed alot of things and i had to reinstall however it was written it would so i wasnt  surprised so far
<Xearo> zus: Cool,brb going to restart and see if this worked.
<zus> Xearo,  the switching desktops with the scroll wheel isnt working, it bounces between the two dsktp, till i hit the switcher  in the  panel
<Xearo> Yay nothing broke... that I know of at least lol
<zus> please try switching desktops with the scroll wheel?, lol im ready to put this in the river as its a habit now
<zus> i cant  get k3b to erase a dvd rw, how else can i remove an .image from a dvd rw?
<happytig3r> Howdy...
<zus> hi happytig3r
<Xearo> Switching with the scroll wheel works for me
<Xearo> Hi happytig3r
<happytig3r> If you nice Kubuntu gets helpless. And you want to chose the second line in grub (recovery mode) but it aint displayes due to default timeout = 0.... What key to press to be able to select recovery mode?
<happytig3r> Hi zia + xearo :-)
<happytig3r> Like when now my nvidia drivers is giving problem and I want to edit Xorg.conf but it keep booting to faulty "normal mode"
<zus> Xearo,  thanks i think im going to reinstall then..
<joseph_> hi
#kubuntu 2010-08-19
<Ginbuntu> what is the command to upgrade my system?
<Ginbuntu> I have 10.04 but I want to upgrade to kde 4.5
<Ginbuntu> I have backports enabled
<Ginbuntu> ??
<zus> i found my Kubuntu 10.04 disc, if i use that can i upggrade to kde 4.5 or do i have to take all the steps.
<pendock> can anybody hell;
<pendock> *help
<pendock> Im trying to associate activities with virtual desktops
<pendock> Im using KDE 4.5
<pendock> It doesn't make any sense at all
<wea0> Problem: Dialogs which require elevated privileges no longer respect the widget style; it looks like this: http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7374/nooxygen.png (lucid KDE 4.5)
<ansong> so i've got a bunch of ebooks in epub format. i've upgraded from 4.4.5 to 4.5 and now okular won't open these files. is this just me or is it an okular problem?
<richardjason> whats this?
<nova> saludos terricolas
<nova> --------------------------------------------
<nova> ------------------------------------------
<FloodBotK3> nova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nova> ok
<tom_> why is firefox so slow?
<HERPADERP> Its not.
<HERPADERP> .
<HERPADERP> .
<HERPADERP> .
<FloodBotK3> HERPADERP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_> what are we comparing to?
<HERPADERP> Nothing.
<xenthral> nothing is the slowest man
<xenthral> no wonder you think firefox is fast :P
<HERPADERP> What are you smoking? Firefox and chrome are the only browsers i use.
<HERPADERP> Both are reasonably fast, with chrome having a SLIGHT advantage
<jimbo_> cough
<xenthral> I think the start up difference is huge
<xenthral> and also javascript on webkit is much faster
<xenthral> other then that, for regular browsing, the difference is not that big IMHO
<HERPADERP> How long does yours take? For chrome its about 3 sec firefox is about 4
<HERPADERP> But browsing is about the same
<xenthral> real    0m2.771s
<HERPADERP> What? Chrome?
<xenthral> real    0m10.039s
<xenthral> chrome, firefox
<HERPADERP> Wow i can understand now. Whats your specs?
<xenthral> dual core E2200
<HERPADERP> RAM?
<xenthral> 3gb
<HERPADERP> Hmmm
<HERPADERP> Graphics card? or is it onboard?
<xenthral> GF8800GT
<HERPADERP> Well .....Don't know what to tell you ha
<xenthral> I'm not sure what you're arguing
<xenthral> I think you'll find massive consensus that chrome is indeed faster than firefox
<xenthral> how much that actually matters though, up for debate
<HERPADERP> My laptop runs fine with kubuntu, its an old toshiba with 3 GB of RAM, and a AMD turion x2 processor
<xenthral> it all runs fine here for me :)
<HERPADERP> Or, not kubuntu specifically, just firefox
<xenthral> it runs fine, but, chrome runs finer :)
<HERPADERP> eh, debatable.
<xenthral> but hey, firefox or chrome, pick what you're comfortable with
<HERPADERP> I still like firebug in firefox
<xenthral> speed is only one measure of how useful the browser is to you
<xenthral> yep
<HERPADERP> True
<xenthral> I use it from time to time still
<xenthral> the dev tools on chrome are pretty good too
<HERPADERP> Like for what? HTML editing?
<xenthral> yeah inspecting the CSS and markup
<xenthral> firebug I'm more used to when i'm doing any javascript poking around
<HERPADERP> Ill give chrome the speed, but firefox IMO has more addons and is more customizable, which might explain why its slow
<HERPADERP> But chrome looks nice and simple, i'll give it that
<xenthral> yeah I dont use addons much
<xenthral> why I just transitioned to chrome quite easily
<HERPADERP> Ever used Opera? Im not to crazy about it.
<HERPADERP> *too
<xenthral> years ago
<xenthral> before firefox 2.0 was out
<xenthral> loved the thing but firefox lured me away
<xenthral> I only ever see it on a friend's computer now, its oddly nostalgic
<HERPADERP> haha I've heard its pretty fast
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i want to change my desktop to look like the desktop of a kubuntu netbook desktop, how to do it
<phoenix__> i like the search and launch functionality
<picharras> hola gente
<jussi> good morning all. I need a simple way of fusing together a string of photos, with a fade to black, fade in from black changeover from each one. any suggestions on a program that could help?
<Guest63257> What's this
<rork> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rork> It's an Internet Relay Chat where you can get "direct" help to solve your problems or chat with other kubuntu users. Not every question van be answered within a minute.
<Guest63257> So nice. I just installed KDE on Ubuntu, then find it.
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<illunatic> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<well_laid_lawn> !info mondo
<ubottu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.7-2.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1252 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<well_laid_lawn> !info mindi
<ubottu> mindi (source: mindi): creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 148 kB, installed size 604 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<illunatic> ^_^ thanks
<well_laid_lawn> they work together to replicate your present install - even let you repartition etc
<glaucous> Is there a way to configure panels and widgets with commands instead of GUI? Each boot when  changing resolution my panel (1) is too short, and I need to maximize it each time. Can I do this with terminal?
<jussi> restart FloodBotK2
<polis> weeweee
<polis> ciao
<polis> hi
<polis> on boot kubuntu
<polis> say to me
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<polis> an error while monuting /media/cdrom0
<polis> why
<phoenix__> polis: is the cd present in the cd drive
<polis> yes
<polis> op no on bbot
<polis> ops no of boot
<polis> MAY BE THE WRONG fstab
<polis> or point mount
<phoenix__> polis: did you edit the fstab
<polis> no
<polis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480392/
<polis> phoenix__:
<phoenix__> polis: one sec
<polis> ok
<phoenix__> polis: do you have two cd roms
<polis> yes
<polis> sr1 sr0
<phoenix__> polis: which one is not getting mounted
<polis> do no know
<polis> either
<polis> says me error booth
<polis> an error while monuting /media/cdrom0
<phoenix__> polis: you enabled the setting to mount the cdroms on startup?
<polis> yesi
<polis> in syetem setting
<phoenix__> polis: ok, wait
<phoenix__> polis: did it ask for the password
<polis> no
<polis> yes passwor
<polis> of the system
<polis> on aplsh screen
<phoenix__> polis: did you enter
<polis> splash*
<polis> yes on splash screen
<phoenix__> polis: the one after logging in
<polis> esxcuse
<polis> me
<polis> do no put
<polis> access automatic
<polis> is set automatically
<polis> escuse me
<polis> even in the repo, I failed to mount cd rom error
<phoenix__> polis:can you paste the snapshot of your removable devices setting dialog
<polis> on shell
<polis> where
<polis> ?
<phoenix__> polis: i will tell you something, can you do it
<polis> on software sources?
<phoenix__> polis: goto settings->user management
<polis> ok
<phoenix__> polis: in the user accounts tab select your user name.
<phoenix__> polis: then click modify button
<polis> ok
<phoenix__> polis: goto previliges and groups tab
<polis> ok
<phoenix__> on the groups panel see whether the cdrom is clicked
<phoenix__> polis: on the groups panel see whether the cdrom is checked
<polis> is there
<phoenix__> polis: is it selected
<polis> is marked
<polis> yes
<phoenix__> polis: on the previleges tab is "use CD-ROM and DVD devices " marked
<polis> in marked
<phoenix__> polis:  on the previleges tab is  "access external devices automatically" marked
<polis> is marked
<phoenix__> polis: also the administer the system
<polis> yes
<polis> all done
<phoenix__> polis: wait
<polis> is that sr0 sr1 is the mount point / media/cdrom0 or / media /cdrom
<phoenix__> polis: run this command "sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output here
<polis> ok
<phoenix__> polis: wait
<polis> ok
<gnomefreak> please dont paste it here
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480401/
<gnomefreak> use pastebin
<polis> ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> thanks
<polis> ok
<polis> not at all
<phoenix__> polis: backup your fstab file
<polis> ok
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480403/
<phoenix__> polis: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<polis> ok
<phoenix__> polis: remove the first two lines
<phoenix__> polis: save it
<polis> ok
<polis> do it
<polis> did it
<polis> ok now?
<phoenix__> polis: restart and see if this works
<polis> ok phoenix
<AngelFire> is there a way to search in ppa for specific package ?
<AngelFire> it seems the search page searches only the names of ppa repos
<AngelFire> and descriptions, but not the packages inside
<polis> hi
<polis> phoeni x ok
<polis> phonix
<polis> in add repo cd rom
<polis> says me E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<polis> in software sources
<polis> i want o add cd how repo
<polis> says me E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<phoenix__> polis: do you have a password
<polis> no
<polis> in synaptic
<polis> yes
<polis> kapachege kit no
<phoenix__> polis:  a system wide password
<polis> do not understand
<polis> how passowrd of access is go in auto
<polis> but there is
<polis> in synaptic he asks me passowrd
<phoenix__> polis: when you installed kubuntu, did you set and password
<polis> yes
<polis> with auto access
<arch0njw> howdy, all.  After updating to KDE 4.5 I am no longer able to toggle audio between the digital output (speakers) and analog (headphones).  Any tips on where I should start to fix this?
<polis> In fact the boot is not asking password
<polis> phoenix__:
<phoenix__> polis: sorry polis, i am not able to help you
<polis> ok
<polis> tnks a lot
<[mors]> hi folks
<[mors]> how do I disable/hide tray icons ?
<phoenix__> [mors]: hi
<phoenix__> [mors]: you can remove them
<zeltak> hi..anyone know of a krusader 2.2 deb for 64 bit? i cant seem to find it online anywhere..wierd
<poseidon2010> zeltak, nope........ whats that ?
<zeltak> its a file manager
<zeltak> the best one for kde imho
<zeltak> http://www.krusader.org/
<KukuNut> zeltak: if it's that great then how come no one knows?
<KukuNut> but you?
<KukuNut> :)
<zeltak> hmmm its pretty famous...u guys really never heard of krusader?
<alvin> I use Krusader every day
<poseidon2010> zeltak, there is a krusader.org  site
<zeltak> alvin..you use it in kubuntu? did u compile it yourself or used a deb?
<alvin> aptitude install krusader
<zeltak> poseidon2010: see above link to site
<poseidon2010> sorry
<alvin> It's version 2.0
<zeltak> alvin: but thats the 2.0 version which is pretty old by now (ver 2.2 is out)
<zeltak> btw in an unrelated but very annoying issue..i just swithced back to kubuntu after a year using arch..really impressed with kubuntu but..
<alvin> I try to keep to the default repositories as much as possible, except for the kubuntu backports ppa (and that one gives enough trouble as it is)
<alvin> But I might be happy with Krusader 2.2. Let me see if there's already a request to package it.
<zeltak> my wireless connection is really flaky..keeps loosing connection every 5 minutes
<poseidon2010> Kubuntu is quite good with this KDE.... much better than Gnome in Ubuntu
<zeltak> wired connection works well and i didnt have any issues with wirelss under arch..is that a known issue with 10.04?
<alvin> Ah, but Krusader 2.2 is the beta branch. That'll be the reason it's not packaged yet.
<zeltak> alvin: it been in "beta" for ages...lol..been using it for a few months now and its pretty damm stable :)
<zeltak> but i see your point
<zeltak> still its weird i cant find a deb file for it...i hate compiling..lol :
<zeltak> :)
<tranquilwaters_> alvin: what trouble does the backports repo give you? Just curious
<tranquilwaters_> alvin: apparently krusader 2.2 is available in the debian sid and squeeze repo's
<tranquilwaters_> you could probably get one from there?
<alvin> tranquilwaters_: The upgrade itself was flaky (bug 615902), klipper is unusable (bug 616370) and krdc suffers from a bug in QT (bug 614699) Other than that, krunner crashes sometimes out of the blue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616370 in Kubuntu PPA "Klipper shortcut and usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614699 in Kubuntu PPA "Qt 4.7.0 breaks QX11EmbedWidget" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614699
<tranquilwaters_> not sure about dependencies etc though
<alvin> (Akregator and  the NFS kioslave are still broken, but that was already the case in all previous versions of KDE4)
<tranquilwaters_> alvin: ok I agree upgrade to 4.5 wasn't perfect. And I still think the klipper icon is wrong
<tranquilwaters_> filed that as minor bug as wel
<tranquilwaters_> klipper has a scissors-icon now, and some other tool 'snippets' has a clipboard icon
<alvin> The icon doesn't bother me :-) Its the fact that left-clicking it to select something from the clipboard just doesn't work. Klipper lost its functionality.
<tranquilwaters_> ok
<zeltak> tranquilwaters_: ive never tried installing debs from debian..wont it frak my system?
<tranquilwaters_> i actually don't use klipper that much
<alvin> And krdc is something I use constantly, with several tabs open...
<tranquilwaters_> zeltak: I have no idea XD I never tried either, I just googled for krusader 2.2 x64 deb
<tranquilwaters_> zeltak: and since ubuntu is based on debian...
<tranquilwaters_> zeltak: but I really don't know... maybe someone else knows more about installing debian packages in ubuntu?
<alvin> zeltak: It'll probably work well in this case, but debian warns against it in a FAQ.
<zeltak> yeah i remember once doing that a few years ago and that didnt end welll
<tranquilwaters_> krdc... :S *googles*
<tranquilwaters_> zeltak: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/krusader
<tranquilwaters_> remote desktop, ok yeah I don't use that
<tranquilwaters_> :)
<Pici> We warn against it as well, there may or may not be issues in installing packages that were designed for Debian.  It all depends on (no pun intended) the package's dependencies, version, install location, etc.
<tranquilwaters_> but i can imagine that might be annoying if you do
<tranquilwaters_> Pici: ok that makes sense, I just looked for deb packages, and only those popped up
<tranquilwaters_> zeltak: you can just install from source I guess?
<tranquilwaters_> zeltak: that is, if you _must_ use 2.2
<zeltak> yeah i guess ill do that (from source)
<poseidon2010> hey  this krusader  looks like a remake of MC ...... interesting
<zeltak> so anyone having issues with wireless in 10.04? i keep loosing my connection every 5 minutes...annoying as hell
<zeltak> i need to manually press connect again in network manager to get reconnected..anyone have any idea?
<zeltak> poseidon2010: yeah its like mc (which i also use) but with tons of extra funcionality
<tranquilwaters_> I haven't had any problems with wireless in kubuntu lucid or ubuntu lucid, tried it on two different laptops
<alvin> I actually have never experienced wireless problems in Kubuntu, but I don't use wireless that much. There are a lot of messages on the mailing list though. The consensus there is that you should replace network-manager by wicd. (never done that myself)
<tranquilwaters_> I don't like wicd myself
<zeltak> hmm yeah used wiced a few times
<zeltak> i preffer netowork manager but i may have no choice here..
<alvin> On the other hand, bug 524454 still exists
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524454 in network-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) "Networking is disabled on boot (usually after suspend/hibernate)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524454
<tranquilwaters_> I do have trouble that the network-manager service sometimes dies after a hibernation or empty battery, but that's fixed easily enough
<tranquilwaters_> alvin: yeah that's exactly what I mean
<alvin> it's mighty irritating, but not a kde bug.
<tranquilwaters_> but you can get it going again easily enough
<alvin> :-( not me. I have to use rescue mode for that. My /home is mounted on NFS...
<tranquilwaters_> although for me in kde only the stop/start service (option 1) works, rebooting does not help, and rightclicking has no options
<tranquilwaters_> hmmm
<poseidon2010> has any one used.....FAI  with Ubuntu ????
<zeltak> k thx guys
<tranquilwaters_> FAI?
<BluesKaj> alvin, NM worls much better on lucid than in previous release
<BluesKaj> err works
<poseidon2010> yes.....I used it in Debian.... allows u to install multiple machines at  once.....build clusters and things like that...... say... 80 machines from scratch in 2 mins ... :)
<alvin> Might be, but NM didn't give me issues on previous releases and makes my system unbootable on Lucid, so I have another opinion about that.
<BluesKaj> alvin, ok , which chip ?
<alvin> chip?
<BluesKaj> wifi chip, like broadcom or atheros or....?
<alvin> Oh, no, it's a wired network. Intel NIC.
<alvin> It's just the suspend. pc gets suspended -> NM is disabled at next boot -> /home doesn't get mounted -> time to get into rescue mode
<BluesKaj> ok, most ppl nowadays just buse NM or /etc/network/interfaces settings
<illunatic> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alvin> Doesn't trouble me that much /etc/network/interfaces is a good solution here. Upstart is much more irritating during boot.
<BluesKaj> buse=use
<alvin> zeltak: I see krusader 2.2 (beta) will be in Maverick! (see bug 616392). Maybe you can try that package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616392 in krusader (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Krusader_2.2.0-beta1 will sometimes not corectly end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616392
<BluesKaj> the new kde and gnome desktops/plasma are a bit much for my old desktop-pc , lots of crashes ....xubuntu seems to be the solution altho W7 aeros works fine on the old ati x200m onboard
<tranquilwaters_> otherwise there's also Lubuntu nowadays, and I'm not sure if the fluxbuntu project is still alive?
<alvin> Oh, (KDE 4.5) krunner crashing while you type in it. That's annoying.
<illunatic> !info libata
<ubottu> Package libata does not exist in lucid
<BluesKaj> atalibs maybe, illunatic
<illunatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480444/
<illunatic> :D
<illunatic> !info altalibs
<ubottu> Package altalibs does not exist in lucid
<zeltak> alvin: how do you "downgrade" a package from mavrick?
<alvin> You can download the deb, and see if the install works :-) (from packages.ubuntu.com)
<zeltak> kk thx alvin
<wilhart> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<wilhart> is this kde 4.5.0 ?
<illunatic> i think i found the problem. apparently i just attempted to backup my external hdd heh
<wilhart> what!
<Roasted> why do I have no shut down options in kubuntu?
<alvin> Roasted: Go to System Settings and search for 'session management'. There you can enable the option to offer shutdown options
<Roasted> alvin, is this a common side effect of installing kubuntu-desktop through ubuntu 10.04?
<alvin> wilhart: No, you need the backports repository ($ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  (tip: read bug 615902 first)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<alvin> Roasted: Not as far as I know. By default it should be enabled
<harmandeep> Guys, what is the difference b/w RELOAD and RESTART options with SERVICE command ,     is RELOAD equivalent to   process SIGNAL 1 = SIGHUP ( which re-reads daemon config file , instead of restarting it completely ) ???
<Roasted> alvin, okay. I'm in Gnome now but I'll write that down and swing over to KDE quick.
<Roasted> oh also, alvin... do you know how I can get 4.5 on there?
<Roasted> I tried the PPA but it didnt seem to upgrade it.
<harmandeep> i think i m right ... answer in #UBUNTU
<alvin> Roasted: See my answer to wilhart above
<wilhart> is there a way to --purge who KDE 4.5 install ?
<wilhart> whole
<Roasted> alvin, do you call the upgrade command offhand to get it upgraded once that repo is added?
<hagabaka> what package/ppa is needed to make gtk programs use the global menu in KDE?
<alvin> Roasted: $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (aptitude will not want to start)
<alvin> wilhart: What happened?
<wilhart> alvin: menubordes are missing
<alvin> menuborders?
<alvin> wilhart: Are you sure the upgrade went well?
<wilhart> alvin: yea it went, but i had some kwin-aurorae insted of kde-window-manager ?
<wilhart> could that be it?
<wilhart> ok trying now again
<alvin> Never heard of it. You can search for bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bugs
<Roasted> With KDE and Gnome installed side by side, is there any way to prevent KDE-isms from floating over to the Gnome side? Example - Im in Gnome now and I have the KDE mouse cursor...
<phoenix__> !kdebug
<phoenix__> i like to know about kdebug
<phoenix__> how to see the kdebug messags
<phoenix__> *messages
<slow-motion> hi
<phoenix__> hi
<Roasted_> Nice. I have shutdown options enabled in session management - yet they are not listed in my leave menu. Awesome.
<lelamal> Roasted_: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reset-system-wide-cursor-theme.html
<wilhart> how do i totally remove kubuntu (kde4) and reinstall it again ?
<gcala> wilhart: here I am
<wilhart> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<wilhart> ?
<gcala> wilhart: yes, but you should run it from a console login
<wilhart> gcala: i do all apt things in konsole
<wilhart> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<gcala> wilhart: in this case isn't a good idea; you have to remove everything, kdm too
<tranquilwaters> wilhart: he doesn't mean isn't konsole
<gcala> wilhart: so netter is logout, from the kdm login screen press the option button and choose "console login"
<wilhart> gcala: oh
<tranquilwaters> logout and then do ctrl+alt+f1 to get a tty
<gcala> tranquilwaters: it's ok, too
<tranquilwaters> login there, then do sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, though maybe remove --purge is necessary, and of course reinstall kubuntu-desktop again
<gcala> just be sure that source.list contains the right repos
<gcala> and --purge is obbligatory, imho
<tranquilwaters> yes you might want to check your sourceslists as well
<wilhart> gcala: ok am in ubuntu now
<tranquilwaters> comment out all other repo's
<tranquilwaters> keep the standard ones and maybe the kubuntu ppa?
<wilhart> gcala: btw how do i check it uninstalled it ?
<tranquilwaters> aptitude show kubuntu-desktop will tell the status of a package
<wilhart> Package: kubuntu-desktop
<wilhart> State: not installed
<wilhart> Version: 1.174.1
<wilhart> right?
<FloodBotK2> wilhart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilhart> now apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<wilhart> gcala: ?
<gcala> wilhart: sorry, are you in ubuntu or in gnome? I mean, have you installed ubuntu and kubuntu in indipendent partition or you have installed gnome/kde togheter?
<wilhart> gcala: i'm about to reinstall kde now
<gcala> wilhart: ok, but are you using gnome and kde on the same installment?
<wilhart> gcala: no just gnome
<gcala> wilhart: ok
<wilhart> gcala: soo, how do i see what version of kubuntu-desktop it wil install ?
<gcala> wilhart: since kubuntu-desktop isn't installed you colud try purging 'kdelibs5'
<wilhart> gcala: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<wilhart> gcala: i did that
<wilhart> gcala: Package kdelibs5 is not installed, so not removed
<wilhart> gcala: and kde<tab> shows nothing
<wilhart> gcala: should i remove ~/.kde now? or?
<gcala> wilhart: if you are using ubuntu, you don't have kde packages. you need to do the work whitin kubuntu
<wilhart> gcala: nope
<gcala> wilhart: you have to start kubuntu but instead of login press ctrl+alt+f1 for a console login; then from that terminal you remove and reinstall kde
<wilhart> gcala: already unistalled kde !
<Roasted_> why do I have no shut down options??
<wilhart> no need to be in konsole i'm in gnome
<gcala> wilhart: ah, ok ;) which repo did you used?
<wilhart> gcala: for what?
<gcala> for kde
<wilhart> gcala: kubuntu-ppa-staging-lucid.list
<wilhart> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu lucid main
<wilhart> gcala: so i do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<[ade]> are there guidelines wrt the use of a string like "send file(s)" versus "send file" in ubuntu? I'm trying to argue someone that "send file(s)" is not only very '80s but also actively discouraged by usuability guidelines in common distro's.
<gcala> wilhart: that repo isn't recommended; it is written: DON'T USE
<wilhart> gcala: can i have other then ?
<wilhart> gcala: proper one
<gcala> wilhart: if you want kde 4.5: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main
<gcala> wilhart: or: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<wilhart> gcala: i just added it to sources.list
<wilhart> is that ok ?
<gcala> wilhart: yes
<wilhart> ok now install kubuntu-desktop ?
<wilhart> gcala: i removed .kde again
<BluesKaj> [ade], uhhm your argument is pretty difficult for most of us to understand, 80s or not :)
<gcala> wilhart: are you working with two PCs right now?
<wilhart> gcala: nope
<wilhart> 0 upgraded, 315 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wilhart> seems right?
<gcala> wilhart: I asked before if you are using gnome and kde together, you answered no, right'
<wilhart> gcala: libqt4-script 4:4.7.0~beta2
<wilhart> hmm
<wilhart> kdelibs-bin 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1
<wilhart> this is beta?
<wilhart> the source u gave me?
<gcala> wilhart: no
<gcala> wilhart: 4.4.8x or 4.4.9x are beta
<wilhart> gcala: ok, i installed ubuntu, yesterday and then installed kubuntu-desktop, then i upgraded it when deleteing .kde, now i remove kubuntu-desktop and am in ubuntu-desktop
<wilhart> gcala: running that apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now
<wilhart> so. this is right
<wilhart> i'm going to shops now. laters.
<gcala> wilhart: for the moment but it is a bad idea have gnome and kde together
<wilhart> gcala: why? how do i remove ubuntu-desktop then ?
<[ade]> BluesKaj: ok, the question is -- 80s or not -- is "send file(s)" an acceptable string to show end users? my gut feeling says no, so i'm looking for guidelines that confirm that.
<gcala> wilhart: I asked that before and you answered that kde and gnome were on different installment...
<BluesKaj> [ade], sorry dunno, never used that command
<wilhart> gcala: hmm
<gcala> wilhart: for dirfferent installment I mean: one partition with ubuntu and one with kubuntu
<wilhart> gcala: http://superuser.com/questions/28781/how-to-remove-the-ubuntu-gnome-desktop-after-making-the-switch-to-kde
<poseidon2010> I had Gnome..... Then I just wiped out everuthing and installed KUBUNTU..... and then recovered the back up data....
<gcala> wilhart: ok, so you have installed yesterday ubuntu and today remove gnome to install kde... why not installed directly kubuntu?
<gcala> wilhart: btw, after installing kde login and remove gnome as written in that page
<polis> hi
<polis> one error say me
<polis>  sudo mount /dev/sr0
<polis> mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<gcala> wilhart: one more thing: Ubuntu is not Gnome and Gnome is not Ubuntu
<wilhart> gcala: ok in konsole ctrl-+ does not give +fontsize
<gcala> wilhart: ??
<polis> help you  to me
<gcala> wilhart: did you mean ctrl-shift-+ ?
<wilhart> gcala: ah that's it
<wilhart> gcala: if i installed ubuntu-desktop, then install kubuntu-desktop is that bad?
<wilhart> gcala: i dont understand what your trying to tell me
<gcala> wilhart: most of the times it gives problems to kde, so I always advice my friends who want try kde to install it in a new partition
<wilhart> gcala: should i make new install with kubuntu-dektop.iso?
<wilhart> gcala: i'm downloading it now
<wilhart> probably gonna switch to kubunut.iso now
<gcala> wilhart: you can try with this situation and if you got problems you install it.
<Stava> so i accidentally changed permissions on /var/lib/php5, how do i restore them to default?
<poseidon2010> Stava........ Linux does not allow accidents...... sorry.... JK ..... maybe u can re-install the package
<Stava> well i have another machine with proper permissions, but i cant reproduce them :p
<Stava> drwx-wx-wt  2 root root
<Stava> t, what? :o
<vivek> hi friends. i need help with my kubuntu system
<tranquilwaters> vivek: what's the problem?
<vivek> i was updating my system using synaptic
<vivek> it downloaded all the packages and while the packages were being installed, power went off
<vivek> and now if i open synaptic, it just wont load
<tranquilwaters> hmm I guess you would have to work from terminal
<vivek> please help\
<tranquilwaters> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> vivek, the pkges or synaptic ?
<tranquilwaters> then sudo apt-get update
<tranquilwaters> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vivek> synaptic
<vivek> i tried sudo apt-get install -f
<vivek> it didnt show up anything
<vivek> was stuck just like that
<BluesKaj> vivek, then the cmnds tranquilwaters gave should work
<BluesKaj> vivek, or sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vivek> BluesKaj, i tried the commands tranquilwaters gave. its still stuck
<vivek> doesnt even show up a line
<Roasted_> dumb question - if I install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu, does that mean I'm running kubuntu with pulse audio?
<BluesKaj> vivek, copy and paste this into the terminal , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vivek> thanks BluesKaj.. Its working... :)
<BluesKaj> vivek, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, usually kubuntu will install pulseaudio , but that can depend on the kernel source drivers for your soundcard
<vivek> thanks BluesKaj.. God Bless You
<BluesKaj> vivek, well thanks for the blessing :)
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I see. Is there any way to determine if I am running pulse audio or not currently? I find that pulse audio actually has *less* issues than my native kubuntu installs that do not have pulse audio.
<Roasted_> Is pulse coming to kubuntu for 10.10?
<BluesKaj> less..meaning fewer ?
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, look in settings/ system settings/multimedia run the test in there if pulseaudio is listed
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, under system settings - phonon - audio output - music - pulseaudio sound server is the only thing listed. So I assume I am?
<BluesKaj> yep
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys, i have question about mouse middle (third click). i have logitech mx air, and it has button called "back" which used to work lime middle click in previous kubuntu versions (9.04 afar) but now it does not work and i have to do left+right to get middle mouse action
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, is that because I installed ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop on top of it?
<Mad_Dud> can someone give me clue, how to check, why middle mouse button does not work? where can i set it up to work?
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, what I'm getting at is Ill only run kubuntu w/ pulse due to the significantly lesser amount of issues Ive had with it, so I just want to make sure I know how to easily get pulse installed on a native instance of kubuntu from ground up
<Mad_Dud> it works (no problems) as middle mouse button in windows on the same computer.
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, no need to worry about it being native or not , if tou need PA , just install it.
<BluesKaj> tou=you
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, I believe PA and phonon are default in kde 4.5
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ...later
<Roasted_> is it normal for kwin to shut off desktop effects if your battery gets low?
<wilhart> i'm gonna unetbooting and iso image too how do i see my usb stick in what drive it is in? /dev/sdd1 is defaul?
<wilhart> how do i format usb stick to fat32?
<wilhart> do i have to format usb stick before i unetbooting image on it?
<progre55> hi guys, what's npviewer.bin?
<pxc> npviewer.bin is Firefox's wrapper for Flash
<progre55> is that some kind of a flash player or smth?
<progre55> oh I see
<pxc> sometimes it stays running after the Flash page is closed
<progre55> well, I'm trying to play a cartoon online, and this npviever thing is eating up my cpu.. all 100%
<superbrad> i have to kill it frequently - it runs away, i think it's got a memory leak.
<pxc> yeah. I kill it frequently as well. Flash on Linux has a tendency to eat up a lot of the CPU
<pxc> if you keep the flash object smaller it'll lag less. it's really bad for me fullscreen at 1920x1200
<superbrad> usually it starts behaving again if i close firefox, wait a few seconds, kill npviewer.bin, and restart firefox.
<pxc> for watching videos, you can get better performance out of, for example, minitube
<Roasted_> is there a reason kde cannot unmount ANY usb device I plug in? It keeps saying its in use, even if I plug it in and try to unmount it right away
<superbrad> i have that problem with certain devices ... haven't got to the bottom of it.  in particular, my droid phone never unmounts.  i just have to yank it.
<superbrad> usually, my USB drives are OK though.
<pxc> can you unmount them from a terminal?
<Roasted_> if youre asking me - I never tried
<Roasted_> I just dont see why it fails
<pxc> well if you wanna find out, you gotta do some detective work
<pxc> lol
<pxc> take a look at the lsof command: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsof
<pxc> and the fuser command: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuser_%28Unix%29
<superbrad> i've done it before, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't for me.  it's usually too much hassle, as long as I know it's not being used by any programs, chance of corruption is negligible (not that i'm recommending htat for anyone else)
<pxc> they'll tell you what's accessing the drive, each in a slightly different way
<Roasted_> yes it unmounts via terminal
<Roasted_> does not mount via gui
<Roasted_> not sure KDE is really pending too well during my user tests here :(
<Roasted_> might have to wait for 4.6 before I try again
<Roasted_> hmm. now all of the sudden it works iwth unmounting via gui...
<Roasted_> going to try another usb device...
<Roasted_> nope. errors out.
<Roasted_> aight, time to go back to gnome. thanks guys.
<pxc> :-\
<pxc> I wouldn't be surprised if this were a kubuntu thing as much as a KDE thing. ah, well
<wilhart> how do i in dolphine see .* files?
<pxc> wilhart: view --> show hidden files, or press alt+.
<polis> salve
<polis> ma come mai tento di copiare un file nella mia chiavetta e non me  lo fa copiare
<polis> accesso negato
<maco> polis: italiano?
<polis> ok
<polis> ops
<polis> how to copy file in to key
<polis> acces denied
<polis> say to me
<polis> my pc but sees the key
<polis> shy
<polis> why
<wilhart> sorry but can i have sources to kde 4.5.0
<wilhart> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7
<tuxifier> kde-4.5 and krdc - the window with the remote desktop is somehow detached from krdc and has now window manager titlebar - therefor it cannot be moved on the desktop
<tuxifier> has "no" window manager title bar of course
<tuxifier> not now
<maco> wilhart: do you just want to add the key to your keyring?
<wilhart> maco: no
<wilhart> maco: but upgrade works now
<wilhart> maco: i ignored that error
<wilhart> äöåöäö
<wilhart> should i apt-get keyring or seomthing?
<pog1> Hi is it normal (Kubuntu 10.04 kde 4.5) that the graphics in kpackagekit (settings) is similar to Windows 95?
<maco> root's configured to use the redmond theme
<maco> could do "kdesu systemsettings" and reconfigure root's theme, i guess
<pog1> Thanks maco I try, the redmond theme (only in settings of kpackagekit) is very ugly!
<wilhart> ok insstalledkubuntu 4.5.0
<wilhart> why is there in appearance no windows border themes eengine ?
<wilhart> oh it's new it's in windows decorations ?
<maco> yes
<maco> things moved a bit
<maco> keyboard layout settings are now in *surprise* "input devices" (new name for mouse&keyboard) instead of in "locale" (where i never managed to find it)
<pog1> also in system setting when i upgrade at kde 4.5 KDM have a windows redmond style...
<pog1> why i don't select...
<grifo74> hello i try go to c: in wine and dont work help
<well_laid_lawn> there's #winehq for that stuff grifo74 :]
<wilhart> is there no getting started with kubuntu 10.04
<cjae> anyone using the backport of kde 4.5 on lucid successfully
<nate_> hi everybody... im trying to get pyrit running... but i cannot install it
<nate_> im crushing with some sentences on konsole
<Peace-> pytir?
<Peace-> wth is it?
<nate_> but i dont know what it does mean... or it wanna do o some else
<nate_> pyrit
<nate_> is some kind o programm to use da gpu
<wilhart> i need pulseaudio where a good url for installing it
<well_laid_lawn> !info pulseaudio | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4460 kB
<wilhart> ubottu: so just apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> wilhart: yep
<well_laid_lawn> maybe with a sudo in there somewhere :]
<wilhart> gtk = gnome ?
<well_laid_lawn> more or less
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/1920248
<wilhart> ok how do i install gnome SO that it doesant install the desktop just those other files
<wilhart> well_laid_lawn: or sehould i just ust pusleaudio-equalizer from konsole?
<well_laid_lawn> Failed to open file '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/gnome-volume-control.svg' - suggests you need the hicolor icons
<well_laid_lawn> I've never used pulseaudio and know nothing about it sorry
<wilhart> to run gnome apps what do i need to apt-get ?
<well_laid_lawn> nothing positive anyway...
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu-desktop or gnome I would think
<wilhart> well_laid_lawn: does it matter anything on kubuntu-desktop
<wilhart> ?
<well_laid_lawn> the package manger should bring in the deps an apps need so a gtk app should run on kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> did you install something without the package manager?
<wilhart> i need equalizer for kubuntu
<Badegakk> Hi
<Badegakk> When i reinstalled my kubuntu 10.04 for some reason my shortcuts on my razor lycosa keyboard dont wanna work anymore
<Badegakk> Any ides why?
<Badegakk> is it a bit random how kubuntu setup it's driver, or is it a user fault, hehe
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to select a diff keyboard?
<Badegakk> well_laid_lawn, maybe sound like dumb Q, but how do i select new keyboard. I cant find nothing within kde.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know - you could try in konsole   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and see if X gets the keyboard right this time
<WhitePelican> how do I change the behavior in programs like Dolphin and Gwenview, where you can single click to enter a folder?
<Badegakk> System settings
<WhitePelican> which part of system settings?
<Badegakk> Have you been in the stsrem settings application
<Badegakk> system , typo, hehe
<WhitePelican> I have system settings running right ow, which element please
<Badegakk> Then choose keyboard & mouse
<Badegakk> and then choose the mouse section
<WhitePelican> I don't see keyboard and mouse
<WhitePelican> isn't that unusual?
<WhitePelican> hmmm
<Badegakk> There is section called Computer Administration
<WhitePelican> I found it, it's under input devices
<Badegakk> nice
<WhitePelican> yet I have it set to single click to open files and folders but ti doesn't do it
<WhitePelican> it*
<Badegakk> What version of kubuntu do yous?
<Badegakk> do you use
<WhitePelican> I'm not sure, but I'm running kde 4.5
<Badegakk> sry i cant help, i am running an older version of kde
<Badegakk> i am running kde 4.4.2 and i haveing no problems to setting it to singel click
<wilhart> is it safe to run apt-get install gnome-desktop NOW?
<duckx0r> how do you configure keyboard layouts in kde 4.5?
<wilhart> i wand a global equalizer for KDE !
<wilhart> using pulse
<maco> duckx0r: system settings -> input devices
<duckx0r> maco, thanks a lot... it's another regression to have it only there IMO
<maco> duckx0r: why?
<maco> its in keyboard settings now... where it belongs
<duckx0r> maco, before i could right click on the flag icon in the system tray and set my options. now i can't
<maco> it used to be in locale, which always seemed silly to me. "i want to change my keyboard layout...*navigate to keyboard settings* WAHH not there??"
<maco> er yes you still can...
<maco> i added russian keyboard to my layouts through the keyboard settings thing...
<maco> the flag doesnt show in tray until you have > 1 layout configured though
<duckx0r> maco, left clicking on it switches to the next layout and right clicking on it pops up a list of layouts for me to select. there is no way to right click and add an additional layout or configure the keyboard shortcut for switching
<maco> because why would you want to switch between 1 layout and itself?
<maco> hmm you mean it used to open up the locale kcm module?
<duckx0r> maco, i don't know what that is
<maco> hmm i think its redundant... kcm = kcontrol module
<maco> the configuration window that you reach through systemsettings
<duckx0r> maco, it should also be available in a right click of the icon in the system tray IMO
<maco> no, it should be available for ANY click on the tray icon, is what you mean
<maco> because left and right do not do different things in the new system tray icons
<duckx0r> maco, they do for me
<maco> (this way, people dont need to know which stuff is right click and which is left click)
<maco> on the flag?
<maco> i get the same 2 options (US, Russian) whether i left or right click
<maco> anything that still has different options for left and right click just hasnt been updated to the new way yet
<duckx0r> maco, weird, that's not the same behavior for me
<maco> maybe because im on maverick?
<duckx0r> maco, in fact of the 8 icons i have in the system tray, only 2 have the behaviour you mention
<duckx0r> maco, that could be. i'm on lucid
<wilhart> can i install ubuntun-desktop ON kubuntu-desktop ?
<duckx0r> wilhart, yes
<wilhart> duckx0r: so no conflicts?
<duckx0r> wilhart, nope
<wilhart> duckx0r: why did someone in #kde say that it's not good to run both in same partition ?
<duckx0r> wilhart, if there were, the package manager wouldn't allow you to do it
<duckx0r> wilhart, no idea. i've installed both kde and gnome and even xfce and fluxbox all side-by-side with no conflicts
<wilhart> duckx0r: so gnome and kde are equalent ?
<duckx0r> wilhart, what is equalent?
<wilhart> duckx0r: hmm ok
<wilhart> dunno i came up with that word
<duckx0r> haha
<wilhart> ok i'll apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<wilhart> and it's 2.30 right?
<duckx0r> maco, so... i see they took away the option to set the shortcut to what I want it to be... how can I set it to ctrl-alt-k ?
<duckx0r> wilhart, 2.28
<wilhart> no it's 2.30
<duckx0r> wilhart, depends on what version of *buntu you have installed
<wilhart> duckx0r: lucid
<duckx0r> wilhart, me too and synaptic says gnome is 2.28
<wilhart> mmmm
<wilhart> i have some backport i gues
<duckx0r> could be
<wilhart> duckx0r: ok well now i install ubuntu then loginscreen says ubuntu not kubuntu
<wilhart> right?
<duckx0r> wilhart, you can select
<wilhart> dpkg-reconfiure gdm ?
<duckx0r> wilhart, if you choose kdm then it will use the kde login screen. gdm uses gnome's
<wilhart> OK nice
<duckx0r> wilhart, when you install, you will probably be prompted with the option to choose
<wilhart> duckx0r: jsut prompted.
<wilhart> selected kdm
<maco> duckx0r: huh? ctrl+alt+k is set as the alternative shortcut by default..?
<maco> lucid is on 2.30 for gnome
<duckx0r> maco, oh... i didn't realize that you could arbitrarily set your own combination in the "alternate shortcut" field
<maco> libgnome2-0 :  libgnome2-0 | 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | amd64, i386
<bbeck> What package do I need to install to get debugging symbols for okteta?
<maco> wilhart: ^
<wilhart> yes?
<bbeck> It crashes on exit, and I'm not generating a very good backtrace.
<maco> wilhart: no backport. 2.30 is lucid
<wilhart> maco: ok
<ml__> hello ladys
<ml__> my name is harry potter
<maco> ml__: don't leave out the gentlemen
<ml__> wath is your name?
<wilhart> 3~Warning: having KDE and Gnome together means you'll have cluttered application menus full of KDE applications and  Gnome  applications. You may also run into some other cosmetic problems (the KDE QT look taking over some of your Gnome themes, a  hidden file on your desktop that keeps appearing in Gnome after you've just logged out of KDE).
<ml__> hello everybody
<bbeck> Nevermind I found it.
<ml__> what
<ml__> ?
<ml__> I'm Uruguay I talk spanish
<ml__> yet
<ml__> shet
<ml__> shet
<ml__> digthface
<wilhart> o heck
<maco> !es | ml__
<ubottu> ml__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Surlent777> hello; I have a simple question regarding the recent release of KDE 4.5 as pertains to upgrades; namely, I have the kubuntu ppa installed and backports enabled, as per usual, and had just done a fresh install a couple of days before release, I think. Aptitude's safe-upgrade holds a ton of packages back, while Synaptic wants to uninstall a ton, install some, and upgrade others. It seems that waiting causes aptitude to push a few packa
<Surlent777> (this seems to happen with every new KDE release but is usually resolved by now by waiting and using aptitude)
<maco> Surlent777: use apt-get, not aptitude
<maco> aptitude's resolver does stupid things
<Surlent777> maco: I've actually heard quite the opposite in #ubuntu
<maco> theoretically theyre supposed to do the same thing
<Surlent777> maco: from what I understand apt-get is the same as Synaptic in terms of dependency handling
<Surlent777> maco: but aptitude is supposed to be a bit more "intelligent" in some wa
<Surlent777> y
<maco> and it USED TO BE the case that aptitude would isntall recommends and handle /removal/ better than apt-get
<maco> but apt-get now installs recommends by default and also tracks dependencies for removal
<maco> however, every time i use a kubuntu-ppa and try to install from backports, aptitude wants to remove lots of packages and hold back lots of packages
<maco> people in #kubuntu-devel tell me this is because aptitude's dependency resolver is braindead
<Surlent777> usually aptitude wants to hold things back, and then eventually it lets stuff through; I assumed it was due to bug-fixing on the dev's part
<maco> aptitude will not be included in default installs of ubuntu going forward
<Surlent777> that's news to me
<maco> it has already been removed from 10.10's seeds
<Surlent777> =/
<maco> i think it's that aptitude is considering some things to be more necessary than they are, so if they're not packaged, it freaks out
<Surlent777> I just don't quite understand what all it's trying to hold back or why, or why Synaptic is doing differently
<maco> possibly it's considering recommends as if they were depends... which would violate the meanings in the debian policy manual
<Surlent777> hmm
<maco> this is the first time ive tried to think about what its braindead resolver is doing wrong... and that is a problem that would result in this symptom
<Surlent777> I wish it could be fixed, as I rather like it
<maco> can you code?
<Surlent777> not yet
<Surlent777> just entered college for it Monday
<maco> computer science?
<Surlent777> not sure? the major is apparently listed as simply "Programming"
<Surlent777> so far the only thing it's doing is making me take math/english, computers for idiots, windows 7 introduction, and XHTML
<Surlent777> I know that later on it should start covering this like C++, according to the course book
<Surlent777> things*
<maco> wO_o
<maco> xhtml? whats that got to do with programming?
<Surlent777> beats me
<maco> http://www.cs.seas.gwu.edu/academics/undergraduate_programs/bs/curriculum <-- that's my school's curriculum
<Surlent777> what I'd like to know right now is why us.archive.ubuntu.com is not letting me connect/timing out
<maco> *shrug* try a different mirror
<Surlent777> I should
<Surlent777> now other things are spazzing out
<Surlent777> asklfj
<Surlent777> shoddy wireless
<Surlent777> or maybe shoddy launchpad?
<Surlent777> now even wine is not working
<Surlent777> or pidgin-developers
<Surlent777> or random user-made things
<Surlent777> but I can connect to launchpad.net in my browser
<Surlent777> crazy thing
<Surlent777> it's like it's not giving it enough ti
<Surlent777> okay
<Surlent777> now it's working
<Surlent777> ..
<xearo> lol talk to yourself much ;)
<Surlent777> apt-get upgrade is behaving exactly like aptitude safe-upgrade
<Surlent777> sorry, yeah, rambling a bit
<Surlent777> but bottom line is that apt-get upgrade and aptitude safe-upgrade produce identical results at the moment, both differing from Synaptic
<xearo> I just sit in here to learn stuff. Linux sold me when it ran World of Warcraft 100 FPS better than windows on Ultra Settings.. Now I am just trying to figure out what I am doing :P
<Surlent777> haha
<Surlent777> nice
<maco> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Surlent777> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/rE95YTGi these are the suspect packages
<maco> some packages were renamed
<Surlent777> hm
<Surlent777> that might totally be why aptitude hates them too
<xearo> Its sad how Linux runs windows programs better than windows :P
<maco> full-upgrade & dist-upgrade will both remove packages that are gone and add new ones that are suddenly depended upon
<maco> safe-upgrade & upgrade won't
<Surlent777> xearo: I noticed that sometimes, like with native GZDoom vs. Wine'd GZDoom
<Surlent777> maco: I suppose I never considered that option. I've heard if you use it wrong things break, I guess, so that probably made me forget about it
<maco> things break?
<Surlent777> maco: so I heard at one point. Never bothered testing for myself
<maco> er... if you don't read the list of whats being removed and it includes like...removing the kernel and not installing a new one in its place...
<Surlent777> maco: maybe I remembered it out of context
<maco> changing the release name in sources.list then running apt-get dist-upgrade can result in brokenness
<xearo> No kernel is bad right? :P
<maco> but apt-get dist-upgrade on its own shouldnt
<Surlent777> maco: probably something like that and I forgot the context
<Surlent777> maco: but interestingly, full-upgrade now matches Synaptic
<xearo> Is a kernel like a popcorn kernel? It makes Linux all light and fluffy when you heat it up?
<Surlent777> xearo: no, that's the microwave
<xearo> lol
<maco> kids these days... you can make popcorn on the stove too!
<Surlent777> xearo: kernel == THEE IMMORTALE SOULE OFE LINNUX
<Surlent777> maco: indeed. and it tastes better too.
<maco> its the little drop of water in the middle of the corn kernel heating and evaporating and making the kernel explode that gets you popcorn
<Surlent777> =o
<maco> Surlent777: or just plain... kernel = linux
<Surlent777> I was unaware of that
<Surlent777> haha, or that
<maco> well i mean there are other kernels...like bsd's, mach, darwin, hurd...
<xearo> My Android phone has a kernel... I think the little robot ate it though... Damn robot...
<Surlent777> bsd still scares me a little
<maco> but linux technically is supposed to refer to *just* the kernel that's used in kubuntu, not the rest of the system
<maco> (i would say "or debian" but there's debian/kFreeBSD and debian/hurd)
<Surlent777> yeah
<xearo> I remember FreeBSD thats the one with the devil right?
<Surlent777> yeah
<maco> beasty
<maco> the unix daemon
<Surlent777> OpenBSD is the porcupine fish
<xearo> Tux is much more inviting :P
<Surlent777> heh
<maco> (psst... say bsd quickly...sounds like beasty)
<Surlent777> beasty reminds me of that monster in Jazz Jackrabbit 2 that was in all of the hell levels
<Surlent777> hmm
<Surlent777> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Surlent777> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Surlent777> Errors were encountered while processing: kde-window-manager
<FloodBotK2> Surlent777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Surlent777> 2 broken
<Surlent777> =(
<xearo> Haha Surlent777 got in trouble :P
<Surlent777> it does that if you type too fast sometimes too
<Surlent777> I imagine kde-window-manager is rather important though
<Surlent777> hmm
<Surlent777> clicking FIX in Synaptic tells me it's cool now and it should upgrade/install 37 and remove 11
<Surlent777> but six are held back
<Surlent777> lovely
<xearo> What are you trying to do?
<Surlent777> maybe that warning was valid after all
<Surlent777> xearo: upgrade the stock KDE to KDE 4.5
<xearo> Oh that was easy :P
<xearo> The topic has a source you add
<xearo> Then run that upgrade dist command
<Surlent777> well, yes, the kubuntu ppa
<xearo> And poof!
<Surlent777> but it broke a package or two
<Surlent777> how rude
<xearo> Oh I didnt have that problem I guess
<xearo> run it again? :X
<Surlent777> trying, after hitting fix
<Surlent777> so far it's plugging away
<xearo> I spent 3 hours last night trying to get my windows to burn away...
<Surlent777> now it seems to think everything's okay
<Surlent777> xearo: wow, that would have been easy. Just use Gparted from a live cd/usb, delete your NTFS, expand to cover the new free space, and then you should still be okay to boot in and then update grub, if I remember right. You could probably do that from the cd/usb too.
<xearo> Oh no I got rid of windows right away... I mean the cool little burn effect :P
<xearo> lol
<Surlent777> ohhh
<xearo> Im pretty good at destroying windows...
<Surlent777> lol
<Surlent777> I keep it around for games that don't work in Wine
<Surlent777> like Fallout 3 or Assassin's Creed
<xearo> I have it on my desktop but my laptop is linux. I am going for my Masters in Comp Sci so I kinda need to know it... No more slacking
<Surlent777> haha
<Surlent777> it's fun, I think
<Surlent777> alright, managed to get this taken care of, with several attempts
<Surlent777> thanks for pointing me in the right direction, maco
<xearo> I noticed there are always a ton of people in here but no one ever talks :X
<Surlent777> if you want non-stop action, try #ubuntu
<WickWoody> Hi everybody. I want to ask a question.
<Surlent777> WickWoody: don't think you have to ask to ask; just ask
<Surlent777> it's what we're here for
<WickWoody> My Kubuntu is running slowly.
<WickWoody> I installed Xubuntu for speed, but not.
<WickWoody> My system:
<WickWoody> Intel Celeron 1.8 GHz
<WickWoody> 1 GB RAM
<FloodBotK2> WickWoody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WickWoody> Okay.
<Surlent777> WickWoody: well, there's a lot of things that can influence speed. an important factor is your graphics card. Can you tell us what model you have?
<Xearo> He left :(
<Surlent777> oh
<Surlent777> I blocked all the join/parts in this and #ubuntu for my own sanity
<Xearo> There is no one in #ubuntu on mine
<Surlent777> maybe not active, but there are a TON of people there. Just watch it, most of the time it's insanely active
<wilhart> heya, i wanna upgrade to KDE4.5.0, where is repos for this i have some but they are not good
<wilhart> they are hacked
<Surlent777> wilhart: I was just dealing with this myself
<wilhart> superbrad: heh give repo source
<Surlent777> wilhart: you need to enable the kubuntu ppa, backports, and then upgrade with synaptic. It will likely take several attempts and two broken packages, but it seems to work
<wilhart> Surlent777: hmm
<Surlent777> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<Surlent777> lucid
<Surlent777> main
<wilhart> Surlent777: i have the repo but not key !P!?
<Surlent777> oh
<Surlent777> well
<wilhart> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main
<Surlent777> instead of doing it with software sources, open Konsole and type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<wilhart> but NO key !?
<Surlent777> that will add it and download the key
<Surlent777> so if you added it with software sources first, then delete the one there, and do that command
<Surlent777> don't want duplicates floating around
<wilhart> Surlent777: ok tnx works
<Surlent777> np
<wilhart> ok running:D:D
<wilhart> i JSUT instelled lucid again 5 minutes ago
<Surlent777> heh
<wilhart> guess why
<Surlent777> broke it with excessive experimentation?
<wilhart> FIRST i had to install kubuntu, then ubuntu-desktop, then login / logout run KDE again and get pulseaudio-equazlier and THEN change media audio to pulse server
<wilhart> now i have a global equalizer for kubuntu :D
<Surlent777> nice
<wilhart> it works well
<wilhart> but now i have to install 10 softawaavees again
<wilhart> 100 things to do again
<Surlent777> I wish my connection wasn't so terrible. I keep being unable to get update sources properly
<wilhart> i got 99m
<wilhart> 9m
<Xearo> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same things except one is Gnome and one is KDE right?
<wilhart> shouold be 21m but the box is so faaar from my hhouse
<Surlent777> Xearo: more or less
<wilhart> Xearo: yses
<Surlent777> this is weird
<Xearo> KDE just looks more polished to me... Looks like more time was put into it
<Surlent777> not sure I've ever had an update to an existing kernel
<wilhart> i remember days when u had to make the kernel :D
<Surlent777> Xearo: I often feel the same way. GNOME makes many silly decisions in the name of "simplicity", imo. KDE and Kubuntu do a great job of being conservative and yet fairly awesome, I think
<Xearo> Oh job... My kernel would have never got updated then
<Surlent777> haha
<Surlent777> I do love the GNOME menu though. It is the perfect example of what good simplicity should be. Usable, uncluttered, and easily tweakable
<Xearo> Yeah I liked the social stuff on the main bar also
<wilhart> Surlent777: not nice to play music in a building here where i live with BASS like BOOM BOOM
<wilhart> and movies BOOOOM without equalizer
<wilhart> i like kde4.5.0
<Xearo> Im still trying to figure out how to get my flash videos in Chrome to play sound lol
<Xearo> brb need to go get something from the car
<wilhart> Xearo: get firefox 4 beta5
<Surlent777> I like Chromium a lot, but the Flash support in Linux is sub-optimal; some sites, like YouTube, don't always load the videos, while others, like watch-dragonball, are fine
<Surlent777> well, time to do some rebooting. Have fun guys
<ml> hola
<bng007> hi all, everytime I copy a file to my internal ntfs partition Dolphin bugs me that it cannot change permissions. is there any way to avoid this?
#kubuntu 2010-08-20
<sysfailure0x5a> Can someone help me find some information.  I am sure it is documented somewhere but cant find anything.
<illunatic> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 206 kB, installed size 396 kB
<bernardoct> Hi everyone
<bernardoct> I'm having a problem with the twinview and wasn't able to find an answer to the problem on foruns
<bernardoct> Can someone give me a help on this?
<wea0> What's the reason for having dramatically decreased game performance in wine after updating karmic->lucid?
<bernardoct> Is someone there? :)
<illunatic> !info tty
<ubottu> Package tty does not exist in lucid
<kwok> ?
<kwok> hi,here
<wea0> What's the reason for having dramatically decreased game performance in wine after updating karmic->lucid? (I am using the same wine version as before)
<harmandeep__> guys need help with using SSH without PASSWORD authentication ,  as described here http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch17_:_Secure_Remote_Logins_and_File_Copying#Using_SSH_and_SCP_without_a_password     .... but i am confused , whatif USERNAME on client SYSTEM ( who generated key pair ) is different than the USERNAME @ server machine
<yudongx>  llkjlkjlkj
<Roasted> So, question. in kubuntu I can set up screen edges to show all active windows. Can that functionality happen in gnome
<Roasted> ?
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try in #ubuntu ?
<Roasted> I installed kubuntu desktop and decided I didnt want it. I did a remove + purge and autoremove, yet I still have kde-isms hanging around in gnome land, such as the mouse cursor and the 2 spinning balls and the font style.
<Roasted> how can I revert this back
<Dan_L> Roasted, revert it back to KDE?  Or revert it back to gnome?
<Dan_L> Because you really should stick with KDE.  :)
<Roasted> revert back to gnome
<Roasted> I'd love to use kde full time.
<Roasted> but it does a lot of things I just cant handle on a work laptop
<Roasted> such as not unmounting devices in dolphin (errors out no matter what usb drive I plug in)
<Roasted> sound is funky at times
<Dan_L> guilty as charged, all counts.  There's some quirkyness.
<Roasted> no OS is fool proof
<Roasted> but Ive had a more reliable experience on gnome
<Roasted> dont get me wrong tho. I fricken love kde.
<Roasted> but as a work laptop, sometimes requirements dictate certain DEs :P
<Roasted> I think I found out how to do this now. Theres a link on ubuntus site about going "pure gnome"
<Dan_L> tbh, my 'work" machine (I do some freelancing) runs KDE with winxp in a vbox.  So I'm hardly a purist.
<Dan_L> I'm rereading the undo on the KDE stuff right now, it's been quite sometime since i"ve done so, because I am a total ktard.
<well_laid_lawn> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> there is a command since karmic: add-apt-repository.. i have a karmic installation, but i can't found this command.. in which package is it integrated?
<well_laid_lawn> I think the command is apt-add-repository
<Roasted> so I got rid of kde on my ubuntu system and even used pure gnome, but I still have weird font in firefox and whatnot due to kde being installed
<Roasted> Im seriously about to do a fresh install cause Im sick of this, but is there any way I can get ALL of KDE's changes out of my system
<Roasted> its quite annoying
<well_laid_lawn> if puregnome didn't do it I can't suggest anything else - there is for reinstalls
<well_laid_lawn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> nice
<Roasted> never installing kde again
<Roasted> not even firefox preference changes with font makes a difference
<Roasted> even purged firefox's settings completely
<well_laid_lawn> tried renaming .mozilla?
<Roasted> yep
<Roasted> heck I even deleted .mozilla and created a new profile all together
<Dan_L> I'm actually having a bizarre mozilla problem right now.  I made my dad switch to linux.  He had a problem with 'downloading codecs' if you know what I"m saying.
<Roasted> just going to do a reinstall and chalk this up to a lesson learned
<Roasted> leave kubuntu-desktop to a fresh kubuntu install and dont screw with crossing them over
<well_laid_lawn> there might be a clue at #mozilla
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: which add-apt-repository /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<Dan_L> for whatever reason, he goes to the home depot site, searches for a product, search page renders without the results.  It works in konqureror and it works on my kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: not add-apt but apt-add
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: apt is the package manager you are working with
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: ok.. also that.. but in which package is it.. cause i can't find it on that karmic machine
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: i really know ;)
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> !find apt-add-repository
<ubottu> File apt-add-repository found in python-software-properties
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: ^^
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: ok,, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> !info python-software-properties
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component main, is optional. Version 0.75.10 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<well_laid_lawn> !info python-software-properties karmic
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component main, is optional. Version 0.75.4 (karmic), package size 27 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: ok.. i see.. thanks again ;)
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<noaXess> does anybody know the status of ch.archive.ubuntu.com? it's down.. yea.. but when will it come back
<well_laid_lawn> Dan_L: here prob doesn't have flash
<well_laid_lawn> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.82.76ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dan_L> well_laid_lawn:  it doesn't seem to be a flash issue.  (http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?keyword=caulk+gun&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053) the items in the center of the page do not show up.  At all.
<Dan_L> The element is there---it's just empty.
<Dan_L> As an aside:  Project Dad On Linux is otherwise working really well.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> it is a resource heavy site so could his connection speed play a part?
<Dan_L> I don't believe so.  His cable modem seems to handle everything else fine.
<Dan_L> it runs ok in Konqueror.
<Dan_L> It's a mozilla specific problem, I just brought it up here ot out of frustration.
<well_laid_lawn> that's a strange one - you could try renamimg .mozilla so firefox starts with the defaults again
<Solow> How can I reset the taskbar?
<Solow> Its mixing up all open applications
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder if
<well_laid_lawn> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<well_laid_lawn> yep -it's for gnome
<Solow> yeah but kubuntu is kde :/
<Solow> I love kde but the taskbar is annoying
<Dan_L> Solow:  you can pretty much make it do whatever you want
<well_laid_lawn> how is it mixing up all open applications ?
<Solow> Well, it starts nicely
<Solow> [ app ] [ app ]
<Solow> but after a while it starts to do this
<Solow> [ ap[ app ]p ]
<Solow> of
<noaXess> Solow: have you enabled compositing?
<noaXess> Solow: try to disable desktop effects and test
<Solow> [ ap [ a p ] pp ]
<Solow> compositing?
<noaXess> Solow: system settings / desktop / effects..
<Solow> Where are the desktop effects located at? I couldnt find the theme manager the other day
<noaXess> Solow: ^^
<Dan_L> Solow:  lemme share a lil tip.  Use the keystroke launcher for _everything_.  If you don't know where it is, it will just find it
<Solow> compositing is disabled
<Solow> Dan_L, keystrok launcher?
<noaXess> Solow: also desktop effects.. hm..
<harmandeep> guys, in what instances would i be prompted to enter GPG  KEY  PASSPHRASE ... ?     would i be asked everytime i use mine GPG PRIVATE key ???
<Solow> no desktop effects is enabled
<Solow> should I disable it?
<Dan_L> Solow:  Krunner.  Alt+f2 by default, I believe.
<Solow> ah crap
<Solow> seriously, what is compositing?
<Solow> it said it was suspended by another application
<Solow> and now my taskbar is gone
<Solow> all it does, is change the color of my taskbar.
<Solow> it just came back
<Solow> Dan_L, Thanks, cool :)
<Solow> I seriously want to know wth is wrong with my taskbar :/
<well_laid_lawn> I'm thinking hardware issue if it starts ok then goes bad - what driver you using for the graphics card?
<Solow> hardware issues?
<Solow> I went here from ubuntu, didnt have a single problem with ubuntu
<hoober> Kubuntu is KDE ontop of Ubuntu, yes or no?
<Solow> besides, its not a hardware problem, its a software problem
<Solow> yes
<hoober> Why has my computer been slow since the install of KDE
<Solow> well, a bit mote
<Solow> but basically
<hoober> my specs are enormous. KDE should not be a problem
<Solow> Mine is starting to become slow as well
<Solow> It started off perfectly
<hoober> is this because of a recent update?
<hoober> yeah
<hoober> i will uninstall it immediately
<poseidon2010> Slow ???? well my comp was Slow woth Ubuntu (Gnome).... now with Kubuntu it flyes..... like having XFCE  or something  similar
<Solow> Well it is true that gnome is a tad faster that kde but, it makes no sense
<Solow> Overall, ubuntu is very lightweight compared to windows
<Solow> Windows runs smoothly, and kubuntu does all this weird shit
<poseidon2010> I THINK I THINK..... the Gnome in the lates Ubuntu... is sort of broken.... and that is why KDE is faster now....
<poseidon2010> I have here both.... Windows 7 and Kubuntu.... and Kubuntu is good as Windows 7
<Solow> poseidon2010, Gnome aint broken, its working perfectly fine.
<poseidon2010> well....... it was slower for me.... than Kde
<Solow> I've installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 10.04 though
<Solow> All I know, is that the KDE session is killing me
<Solow> and that this is a software issue
<Solow> I wish I had the time.....
<poseidon2010> I had Ubuntu...... and then I just wiped out everything and installed Kubuntu.... I am  happy with this KDE
<wea0> Solow: Have you tried removing and re-adding the task manager widget? If you want to mess with the config file: All settings regarding panel applets are stored in plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Solow> wea0, I've done that, multiple times
<wea0> I had Kubuntu karmic and everything was fine. Then I upgraded to lucid and everything is slow...
<poseidon2010> Solow, maybe maybe u should just install Kubuntu from sctrach.....and save headaches...
<Solow> poseidon2010, why? ubuntu 10.04 was running just fine, all i did was give it a new shell
<Solow> so the headache aint because of the new shell
<poseidon2010> Dunno my friend
<Solow> So re-installing is pointless
<poseidon2010> I just headed in the safest direction.... Install Kubuntu.....
<hoober> I took a screenshot of my system monitor. Why has KDE slowed down my computer since the install? http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/3957/kdeslowness.png
<Solow> This IS kubuntu
<hoober> this Spubuntu. Sparta? no
<hoober> can you help :(
<hoober> KDE is Kubuntu. or KDe on Ubuntu == KUBuntu
<poseidon2010> :(  I was slow with Ubuntu (Gnome) and now with Kubuntu  I am fine... I am runnning like 7 VMachines.....
<hoober> could this be related to canceling a system test ? i had to like reboot because it never stopped gathering data
<poseidon2010> no idea hoober
<Solow> poseidon2010, stop the freakin promoting m8
<Solow> We're already using kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> hoober: what was the test you cacelled ?
<Solow> so unless you have something useful, please shut it.
<poseidon2010> yes sir
<well_laid_lawn> play nice everyone pls
<Solow> I'm just freaking out because of this :p
<hoober> i will look
<Solow> I love kubuntu, I do, It's just starting to get annoying
<hoober> on KDE the name is just System Testing
<wea0> hoober: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/556636 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556636 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "Program backend consumes more than 90% CPU after System Testing (dup-of: 553328)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553328 in checkbox (Ubuntu Lucid) "Backend does not get terminated" [Undecided,In progress]
<hoober> cool
<hoober> i am not alone :)
<wea0> try "sudo killall -9 backend" and see whether it helps.
<Solow> wow
<Solow> that's a kill
<Solow> without a new launch, or reset even it will kill the backend applications right?
<poseidon2010> Anyone...... has tried FAI with Ubuntu ? Thanks...
<bryan_r59> hello
<bryan_r59> i just realized i see no process stealing 90% of my cpu
<bryan_r59> so what else could cause the slowdown
<bryan_r59> or do you have that launchpad link again
<wea0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/556636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556636 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "Program backend consumes more than 90% CPU after System Testing (dup-of: 553328)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553328 in checkbox (Ubuntu Lucid) "Backend does not get terminated" [Undecided,In progress]
<bryan_r59> ty
<poseidon2010> Ummmmmm....Flash-plugin is a KILLER
<poseidon2010> it eats CPU like crazy
<wea0> I don't have that problem either, still... my system feels much slower than before the upgrade.
<bryan_r59> wea0, did you see my screenshot? i can't find the backend program name
<Solow> I cant enable desktop effects anymore
<bryan_r59> is it normal for root to have 1% cpu and all others be asleep
<well_laid_lawn> alot of services run under root
<poseidon2010> lets say..... that u should have like an uptime smaller than 1 ......
<bryan_r59> so
<bryan_r59> i need to reboot once a day
<bryan_r59> ?
<poseidon2010> unless u are running some background program.... or listening to music... etc etc
<bryan_r59> xorg and ksoftirq have been up longest
<wea0> I think he means the load average displayed by uptime?
<bryan_r59> i will try runnign a system clean
<bryan_r59> then doing system test
<bryan_r59> and reboot
<poseidon2010> u can even try to kill the KDE desktop.... and  just from console see ur  uptime...
<wea0> Anyway, my whole system feels sluggish since lucid.
<solow> Ok kubuntu has some serious issues...
<wea0> Is it normal that simple things like repeatedly min/maximizing a window causes ~50% CPU usage? Could anyone running kubuntu lucid on recent hardware check this out for me?
<solow> it just signed me out
<bryan_r59> solow, what issues?
<bryan_r59> oh
<solow> and now it runs smooth again
<solow> Which is great, except for the fact I just lost 2 hours of work
<bryan_r59> you scare me solow. i might go back to gnome until people say KDE is safe
<poseidon2010> wea0, recente hardware here.... 5 VM ...... nothing  bigger than 10% CPU
<solow> bryan_r59, I've gone to KDE 3 days ago. I like it, but it looks a bit unstable
<poseidon2010> Im not scared :)
<solow> no, you're a god.
<bryan_r59> KDE seems like it has very useful utilities and the GUI looks nice. but from Gnome to it, I have really lost production speed
<solow> It seems to have a lot of windows functionality
<solow> like becoming slower after a while :p
<poseidon2010> well.... true.... it  gets slower.... after I do HIbernate or make Sleep the machine.....
<solow> poseidon2010, doesnt that seem weird to you?
<solow> Thats something microshit windoze does
<poseidon2010> Sort of......
<solow> it goes against all laws of linux
<poseidon2010> In my case
<solow> linux should be lightweight, yet kick ass.
<poseidon2010> I blame the Virtual Machines...... I was running Windows 7 insde one of them.......
<solow> windows 7 is actually pretty stable
<solow> And the fact it slows down, is just wrong
<poseidon2010> and it was fine..... but after the SLEEP it woke up like a DRINK machine :P
<poseidon2010> drunk*
<solow> My machine is a pc on steroids
<solow> this shouldnt be happening
<solow> kde has some issues
<poseidon2010> do u have as well W 7 in that machine ?
<solow> it has great potential, but some serious issues
<solow> poseidon2010, on a vm yes
<solow> I need photoshit
<poseidon2010> hehehe
<poseidon2010> but I mean.... as the real OS.... Windows 7 .... Dual system ?
<solow> no
<solow> I dont do dual boot
<solow> I hate dual boot.
<poseidon2010> fine
<solow> I only need linux. And photoshop, so I'm using a stripped down version of windows
<poseidon2010> hold on.....
<solow> and please, why all the dots?
<solow> where's pacman when you need him
<poseidon2010> I noticed a great deal of improvement after I upgraded to the LATEST kernel....
<solow> (<
<bryan_r59> How many hours do I have to wait before System Testing finishes?
<jussi> !enter | solow
<ubottu> solow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jussi> bryan_r59: system testing?
<solow> jussi, seriously? where did I go overboard.
<bryan_r59> Jussi, i found it on KDE
<solow> I'm trying to function normally on 1.5 hours of sleep, it's really not that easy :p
<poseidon2010> well.... a pint of beer will always help..... or not... :P
<solow> maybe.......not.....becau...se.......beer.............makes....me...............sloooow........         .......
<poseidon2010> :)
<solow> ( < . . . . . . . . . . .
<bryan_r59> em, hi
<bryan_r59> em, how long should i wait for system testing? KDE has this application, i want to see waht it does. but so far it just gathers info for a very long time
<bryan_r59> i am feeling uneasy
<bryan_r59> please answer me
<poseidon2010> dont understand..... how did you  get into that system testing ?
<poseidon2010> bryan , are u still with us ?
<wea0> !checkbox
<wea0> https://launchpad.net/checkbox
<wea0> poseidon2010: I think that's what he's running.
<poseidon2010> weao, ok...... but well hes not with us any more....
<buckfast> Hello
<poseidon2010> yello
<buckfast> I'm trying to do a software update and for some reason it shows me I have 141 blocked updates
<buckfast> what should I do?
<buckfast> the new kde version is also blocked there
<poseidon2010> Good Night People....
<wea0> buckfast: You might need to do a dist-upgrade instead of a normal upgrade?
<buckfast> wea0: but I already have the newest version of the kubuntu distro
<well_laid_lawn> A "blocked update" is often reported by the apt update system used (mostly) by distributions in the Debian family, and usually means that the (proposed) update would install a newer version of a library that's used by a program you've already installed, and that the installed program has not been tested with the newer version of the library. So the update is "blocked" 'til the testing is finished. (The "block" can also go the o
<well_laid_lawn> ther way: a new version of a program may require a newer library, and the library may still be in the "testing" repository, so the update is "blocked" 'till the library is available.)
<well_laid_lawn> a quote from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/blocked-updates-733914/
<buckfast> so updating in this case is not recommended?
<well_laid_lawn> it means you can update stuff if it won't wreck something else
<well_laid_lawn> else an update will be blocked 'till it won't wreck other things
<well_laid_lawn> it would be nice if apt said at the end the apps were blocked because of version conflicts
<wea0> buckfast: What exactly are you trying to update anyway? Are you trying to install kde4.5 on kubuntu lucid?
<ezra_> Dolphin isent remembering preview settings for some folders? :(
<well_laid_lawn> ezra_: some folders? - which ones?
<wea0> ezra_: Might that be related to you not having write access in those directories?
<ezra_> any now, a few worked but I dont think it saves anymore now. Such as the sub folders of home>documents
<ezra_> well.. its my home dir... so.. if I dont have acces... then something weirds going on...
<well_laid_lawn> ezra_: to check if you own all the files in your home dir you could run in konsole   ls -l ~ | grep -v <your_user_name>
<wea0> ezra_: Dolphin uses a hidden file named ".directory" to store those settings. Navigate to a folder where it doesn't work and examine whether that file exists, whether you have write access and whether it has a "ViewMode=" line inside.
<buckfast> wea0: yes, the kde update is blocked, but there could be other packages
<wea0> buckfast: In that case you will most likely need apt-get dist-upgrade for it to succeed; however be careful as you might run into bug 615865.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615865
<buckfast> damn bugs
<well_laid_lawn> you know that you use 4.5 at your own risk don't you - not for production machines
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<buckfast> it's my desktop comp, but I still don't want to mess it up
<well_laid_lawn> you should be aware that using the latest and greatist comes with a risk is all
<buckfast> the kde version in the stable lucid still crashed for me sometimes
<buckfast> and seemed buggy
<buckfast> so that's why I updated
<wea0> I would think that you will be fine as long as you make sure to reinstall the kubuntu-desktop package, if it gets removed by the dist-upgrade. I would not vouch for that however.
<wea0> That worked for me though.
<alvin> Nepomuk zombies are fixed in KDE 4.5
<alvin> For blocked update to KDE 4.5, see bug 615902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<well_laid_lawn> buckfast: you were worried about the blocked updates - that's 'cause you installed 4.5 and there are lib versions clashes between it and 4.4
<buckfast> okay, maybe I'll just wait until they fix their mishap
<buckfast> well_laid_lawn: I didn't install 4.5 yet
<buckfast> it's blocked
<ezra_> wea0: .directory exists, but ViewMode= is not in it
<well_laid_lawn> buckfast: sorry - don't know why I thought that then... :]
<ezra_> instlling 4.5 dosent indeed break kubuntu
<ezra_> does*
<buckfast> ok, good to know =)
<well_laid_lawn> it doesn't - just needs some extra maintenance and not alot of 4.4 apps to conflict with
<ezra_> true
<alvin> Some bugs are fixed, some new ones are introduces, but it's installable.
<buckfast> I think I'll stick with the old ppa version at the moment
<ezra_> for some reason i thought 4.5 was stable. 95% of the way though installing I noticed the "In development trunk" uh oh....
<alvin> Bye, bye printer applet
<alvin> KDE 4.5 is declared stable, but it uses Qt 4.7 beta
<well_laid_lawn> where's it declared stable?
<wea0> ezra_: Try adding a [Dolphin] section (if that doesn't exist yet) and under that add ViewMode=1
<alvin> http://www.kde.org
<well_laid_lawn> k
<wea0> Thats for detail viev. ViewMode=2 is comumns view
<ezra_> wea0: sigh, i'll try that next time.. unless theres a way to restore the system to before i installed 4.5, I need to reinstall again. Dolphin is unusable
<well_laid_lawn> While focus within this release cycle lay on stability...
<alvin> ezra: I don't notice any problems with Dolphin. Are you sure you have all packages? To check: $ sudo aptitude install
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: That's a common mistake. LTS means ' longer support', not 'more stable'.
<ezra_> i dont, the blocked updates still remain uninstalled
<wea0> Overall I have to say I like 4.5 much better than 4.4, because it no longer has stupid bugs like the mouse wheel scrolling in the wrong direction on the taskmanager, and activities are actually useful now, and oxygen-settings
<alvin> ezra_: In that case, see the workaround in bug 615902 (keep running $ sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade until done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<ezra_> alvin: ok
<ezra_> alvin: konquera also broken.. anything to be launched is broken lol
<Erthe> Hey folks.
 * ezra_ passes the cookies to Erthe
<buckfast> definitely a failure update then
<buckfast> does more harm than good
<alvin> Afterwards, you can clean your system with aptitude in a few steps: [# aptitude install] to see the conflicts. Now for every package that says [not installed], uninstall it! [# aptitude purge freespacenotifier] and so on. Do this until [#aptitude install] doesn't complain anymore. Make sure you keep kubuntu-desktop
<Erthe> I just added the source for backports for KDE 4.5 and all the updates were blocked.
<well_laid_lawn> alvin: that was a quote from the website
<wea0> ezra_: Yeah, I'd try to go through with te update; and when you're done make asolutely sure that kubuntu-desktop is installed, or you won't be able to ligin next time.
<Erthe> Running 10.04
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: What website?
<buckfast> Erthe: Yes.
<wea0> Erthe: yeah we're just discussing that
<ezra_> wea0: okie dokie
<Erthe> Oh.
<buckfast> Erthe: kDE 4.5 is a failure
<buckfast> Erthe: It will mess up your system
<Erthe> buckfast: Well, the packaging maybe, I'm sure KDE 4.5 is fine  :D
<wea0> Erthe: bug 615902, bug 615865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<alvin> no, just the packages. There are several valid reasons.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615865
<well_laid_lawn> <alvin> http://www.kde.org
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: Ah, now I see. I thought you meant Lucid.
<alvin> I actually find KDE 4.5 more stable. Some things are broken because of Qt beta (krdc) and python (printer-applet), but nepomuk doesn't want to eat brains anymore.
<Erthe> alvin: How'd you get it to install?
<alvin> Erthe: See above bug
<Erthe> How'd you get beyond the KDm issue?
<alvin> Now, if only they'd fix the NFS kioslave in such a 'focus on stability release'.
<alvin> Erthe: What kdm issue? (I know there are issues, but which one are you referring to)
<Erthe> Everyone's reporting that after doing full-upgrade KDM is blank
<alvin> That's because their upgrade is not complete
<alvin> You have to do dist-upgrade --force several times until completed
<Erthe> So full-upgrade will work?
<Erthe> Oh
<alvin> no, aptitude will notice too much dependency problems
<alvin> I prefer aptitude myself, but you have to go woth apt-get this time
<Erthe> --force is not an option to apt-get
<alvin> -f then
<ezra_> alvin: so despite what aptitude install says, ONLY uninstall the ones that say [not installed] ?
<alvin> (note that aptitude will be removed in the next version of Ubuntu)
<alvin> ezra_: Ah, that's after the upgrade itself.
<alvin> And yes. I think it's freespacenotifier and another
<alvin> do them one by one
<ezra_> alvin: yes, upgrade complete
<ezra_> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<ezra_> kdebase-plasma [Not Installed]
<Erthe> upgrading, bbiab
<alvin> $ sudo aptitude purge kdebase-plasma
<alvin> It's not installed and KDE 4.5 doesn't use it
<ezra_> grrr i need paste bin
<ezra_> but browser broken
<ezra_> alvin: it want to remove kdebase-workspace etc, and leave plassma-dekstop etc, Score is 126??
<ezra_> accept solution?
<alvin> Hmm, no
<alvin> Better to do things by hand first
<alvin> What does aptitude show kdebase-wokspace say about the package?
<alvin> ok, you need it
<alvin> You also need plasma-desktop. Strange. Try another apt-get dist-upgrade
<ezra_> alvin: well it dosent show anymore [not installed] .. ok
<alvin> ah, ok, in that case, you can safely remove the package with [not installed] first
<alvin> and retry aptitude install
<ezra_> i have
<alvin> other packages with 'not installed'?
<ezra_> upgrade shows nothing to upgrade
<ezra_> none
<alvin> and just 'aptitude install'
<alvin> it should also show you that nothing should be done
<ezra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ezra_>   kdebase-workspace-bin: Conflicts: freespacenotifier but 0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<ezra_>   kdebase-workspace-data: Conflicts: freespacenotifier but 0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<alvin> $ sudo aptitude purge freespacenotifier
<ezra_> ok install returns clean now
<alvin> Tadaam :-) Your system is clean after the upgrade. You're good now. Enjoy KDE 4.5.
<alvin> (and learn the cups command line. printer-applet breaks after each upgrade anyway)
 * ezra_ looks around at the GTK window decorations and broken shortcuts... mmmm this is blisss
<ezra_> alvin: im assuimng some kind of restart now?
<alvin> I suppose so. I always upgrade stuff like that from the console, with X down
<ezra_> true...
<ezra_> eeks, i forgot something!!!! 0_o
<alvin> What?
<ezra_> alvin: hmm nvm,.. dident seemt to make any difference...
<ezra_> the backports repo was disabled when i ran that upgrade on konsole
<sobczyk> hi, anyone testing kde 4.5 backports repository?
<sobczyk> the question is, is it stable
<wea0> lol, there seems to be only one question today
<sobczyk> someone asked it before? :)
<sobczyk> I need to upgrade to either 4.4.5 or directly 4.5 so I'm asking
<wea0> I personally would deem the packages reasonably stable for testing use, however there are bugs with installing the packages themselves, namely bug 615902 and bug 615865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615865
<ezra_> alvin: wow.... looking good 4.5 =D
<ezra_> alvin: <3 Thnkx =D
<wea0> I know. Definitive inprovment over 4.4. If only I could have the looks and features of my 4.5 running lucid with the speed of my karmic ;)
<alvin> ezra_: You're welcome.
 * alvin is off to buy a nettop and try out kubuntu-netbook 
<ezra_> uh oh...
<ezra_> is "air" the default KDE theme? or is it Kubuntu's?
<ypubuntu6> man all i have is 256k of ramon this old guy
<ypubuntu6> nothing speeds it up.. any help
<ypubuntu6> 256mb of ram
<ypubuntu6> on this
<buckfast> ypubuntu6: try a lightweight window manager like fluxbox
<nebulas> !emulator
<nebulas> emulator for psx one  for ubuntu
<manolopm>  Hi, I'm trying to personalize my livecd based on kubuntu one. There is any documentation to change the content of the home directory of the default user?
<Peace-> manolopm: ok ... lets start
<Peace-> manolopm: every stuff you need to change is on $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> that contains every configuration file
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> if you delete it you will get the standard configuration
<Peace-> te standard configuration is stored i think in a another folder
<Peace-> manolopm: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/
<Peace-> that is the folder where you will find kubuntu default settings
<manolopm> Peace-:  Mmm yes ok, I think I explain it wrong. I got the squash uncompressed and I want to add another folder to the home user of the default user for the livecd. In the squash the home user don't exists so I supposed that someone create the home in the boot process
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i have created my own live cd some time ago
<Peace-> and it used my own home my own settings to create the home
<Peace-> just install kubuntu
<Peace-> make every change youi like
<Peace-> in your home and in the default settings folder
<Peace-> and it will create the copy as you want
<manolopm> Peace-: mmm ok, its look like that you use another way that I'm trying to use... You build your fresh live from your installation (it seems) but I'm trying to modify the current live...
<Peace-> i think remastersys is very handy
<Peace-> install modify you installation and :) remastersys
<Peace-> that's all
<manolopm> ok I'll try that thanks
<nobarking> should i defragment an NTFS partition that's shared by my gnu/linux partition?
<solow> Where is the 'share' option in kubuntu o.0
<solow> I want to share a folder on my lan, but i cant find the share button
<replman> Hi! I installed 10.04 on my pc with an intel p4 cpu. I wanted to see the current cpu frequency, but the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufrequ directory doesn't contain any files
<replman> powernowd -v prints 8 speed steps
<wilhart> wwhat is MEDIBUNTU and where do i get latest mplayer smplayer says that my mplayer is outdated
<gnomefreak> wilhart: here http://www.medibuntu.org/
<gnomefreak> its got nonfree apps in it apps we may not provide
<wilhart> gnomefreak: what apps exaplevise?
<gnomefreak> googleearth is one of many
<gnomefreak> wilhart: you would have to look to see the other apps
 * gnomefreak doesnt use it alot
<wilhart> gnome i need mplayer from there? Adding the Repository <- this i must do?
<wilhart> this is outdated: w64codecs
<gnomefreak> wilhart: i dont know if they provide it. you can ask in #medibuntu
<gnomefreak> wilhart: http://packages.medibuntu.org/ will also list them for you
<rethus> i have removed a package (yabs) but in the menue, the entry still exist. if i click to the menu-entry, nothing happend.
<rethus> how can i clean the whole kmenu?
<wilhart> gnomefreak: i made repo and upgrade no mplayer that has to be upgradeeeed?
<gnomefreak> wilhart: ask in #medibuntu as they would know
<gnomefreak> i can not give you info on the repo and all its packages
<wilhart> gnomefreak: check out packages, all says 404 error
<wilhart> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/index.html
<gnomefreak> diddnt look all that far. what version of ubuntu are you using
<gnomefreak> if lucid use the link i gave you or join #medibuntu since ubuntu does not support it
<gnomefreak> wilhart: yeah it is 404
<gnomefreak> see them for more info
<wilhart> gnomefreak: i made new mirror so now i got mplayer :D
<gnomefreak> good
<wilhart> gnomefreak: it upgraded mplayer but it has same version ? hmm
<wilhart> gnomefreak: do you know any repos where the latest mplayer is?
<gnomefreak> no
<starslights> wilhart:  i has same as you and to update i have needed to use the ppa repo but that's not a offical update, if you want i give you the link
<wilhart> starslights: just giev! :D
<starslights> it was the only way to have i.e VDPAU working
<starslights> oky 1 min
<starslights> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/smplayer
<starslights> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<solow> I want to share a folder on my lan, but i cant find the share button.
<starslights> so keep up to date with both :D
<wilhart> gnomefreak: what is this: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gnomefreak> wilhart: that has extra packages. same ones we have in repos just as a meta package. (so you dont have to install each package)
<wilhart> gnomefreak: i should apt-get it?
<gnomefreak> wilhart: yes if you want but mplayer is not in it
<gnomefreak> it has java flash and such
<gnomefreak> starslights: care to help wilhart so i can go back to work?
<starslights> yes sure gnomefreak, no problem, have a great day :)
<gnomefreak> starslights: thanks
<wilhart> gnomefreak: are they codecs orseomthing?
<starslights> wilhart: you mosty don't need it, when you install smplayer, it will install most useful plugins
<starslights> or just look what you need for codecs if not in the infoormation menu about codecs in smplayer
<kish> hey, what calendar app that lets you take notes can you suggest
<solow> I want to share a folder on my lan, but i cant find the share button.
<wilhart> starslights: ok btw, what is mencoder?
<kish> buttin?
<kish> trying evolution
<starslights> wilhart:  mencoder are to can encoding and depends of mplayer if i am right
<wilhart> starslights: is it for playback or ripping?
<starslights> ripping
<wilhart> starslights: btw, what lib was it to apt-get vpdau ?
<wilhart> so i can -vo vpdau
<wilhart> i forgot.
<starslights> humm , better don't install like that, if you have Nvidia Card who support it, it come with the "Nvidia current driver"
<wilhart> libvdpau1 ?
<wilhart> starslights: oh .....
<wilhart> The version of MPlayer (SVN r1) installed on your system is obsolete. SMPlayer can't work well with it: some options won't work, subtitle selection may fail...
<wilhart> Please, update your MPlayer.
<starslights> i am not enough sure to answer you.... i think that must be as a dependance
<starslights> what kubuntu version are you running ?
<starslights> that's my smplayer : Version : 0.6.9 (SVN r3447)
<starslights> from the repo i gave you before
<wilhart> starslights: 4.5.0
<wilhart> starslights: 10.04
<wilhart> starslights: vpdau dosent work and gl doent work
<wilhart> starslights: with smplayer
<wilhart> starslights: i'm using xv now
<starslights> yeah i know with the old version, that's why you need to update ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<wilhart> update mplayer ?
<wilhart> or smplayer?
<starslights> but maybe miss somthing as librrary, a devs will better to help you
<solow> I want to share a folder on my lan, but i cant find the share button.
<starslights> both, smplayer are a gui for mplayer
<wilhart> yep.
<wilhart> can you help with it?
<wilhart> This is SMPlayer v. 0.6.8 (SVN r3213) running on Linux
<wilhart> MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<wilhart> there!
<wilhart> brb
<starslights> i run same version as you for OS , so i don't know why you don't get the same version, sorry i don't see why you still on older version ...
<solow> ahw come on I just want to share a folder, how hard can that be :(
<Roasted> How can I restore my GTK font settings in Firefox and Thunderbird? I had KDE installed alongside Ubuntu and I have removed KDE, ran PureGnome, but I still have the weird fonts in Thunderbird and Firefox. I even nuked the Firefox profile... still there. There has to be a way to reverti t.
<starslights> wilhart:  i have libdvau1 and current nvidia installed about graphic libary
<wilhart> starslights: is taht a typo ?
<starslights> sorry i don't understand ? i don't speak English very well ,  what do you mean ?
<wilhart> starslights: it's libvdpau1 not libdvau1
<starslights> ah yeah sorry
<wilhart> starslights: ok now vpaud works.
<wilhart> starslights: do you know what gl2 and gl are? for ati cards?
<starslights> ah good, be happy for you
<wilhart> starslights: i'm getting flickering!!
<wilhart> starslights: do you have glx removed in xorg.conf
<wilhart> ?
<wilhart> can you paste your .mplaer/config and /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<wilhart> ?
<starslights> it's  a library too, ATI and Nvidia handle both, but for more infos, you must see with people who have good knowlege with it.   Nope, i need to have glx  for gaming and use Opengl
<starslights> well my xorg will not useful for you, it pretty bugged for the time, i wait the futur kernel to fix it
<wilhart> starslights: ok
<starslights> but if i am right xorg,conf need nothing anymore for a config, it must auto  detect your screen and peripherical, that's what it do for me
<wilhart> i'm geting teraing!
<wilhart> there is a mplayer-pdau
<starslights> wilhart:  i must go to a rendez-vous, i am happy that you get smplayer working now, after their some options i don't tested, so have a good day and cya soon
<dhq> i use kubuntu, my laptop has 3 front jack in which the mic port can be turned into a 5.1, but after an upgrade i dont have this option and am stuck with 4.0 sound
<dhq> can anyone help
<wilhart> starslights: do you find mplayer-pdau for me?
<starslights> i don't know what's that , never hear
<starslights> i am sorry ..
<starslights> ok i am out , cya
<glaucous> Is it safe to install the latest kernel from this ppa? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kernel-ppa
<wilhart> btw
<wilhart> i get tearing when twinview, when disableing desktop monitor and using projector only it doesnt tear? what to do?
<wilhart> shuld i try X screen ?
<wilhart> cant get x screen to work
<solow> is there like windows has, some sort of application manager?
<solow> So I can uninstall etc
<solow> found it
<solow> okay, I havent. Ubuntu software center crashes after I enter my password.
<wilhart> got rid of teraing and flickering
<wilhart> ok
<wilhart> i got solution for teraing with nvidia and (S)mplayer
<wilhart> can you use glx for twinview ?
<glaucous> Anyone got a tip of a good QT MPD client?
<solow> I just uninstalled gwibber, and my entire applications menu is empty
<solow> what happend!
<wilhart> ok
<wilhart> anyone with nvidia and twinview?
<wilhart> using mplayer?
<wilhart> i lost my pbkacback/recording through the pulseaudio sound in phonon - sytem settings, how do i get this back?
<wilhart> it's disabled (gray)
<wilhart> under that is my soundcard
<wilhart> my pulse volume control says: Connection failed: Connection refused
<wilhart> how do i fix this?
<alvin> Hmm, is there a bug in KDE 4.5: 'can't burn images with K3B anymore'?
<alvin> I used K3B to erase a cd. That worked. The device notifier says it's a blank cd now, but I can't burn to it.
<okapi14> hi all, I have this error that I can not fix. Anyone has an idea "Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libswt-gtk-3.6-java_3.6-1~ppa4_i386.deb"
<troopperi> okapi14: sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<Roasted> How can I restore my GTK font settings in Firefox and Thunderbird? I had KDE installed alongside Ubuntu and I have removed KDE, ran PureGnome, but I still have the weird fonts in Thunderbird and Firefox. I even nuked the Firefox profile... still there. There has to be a way to revert it.
<okapi14> trooper: did that without chance
<troopperi> okapi14: no errors?
<okapi14> trooper: yes, still have my error
<troopperi> Roasted: first backup your bookmarks and mails, then go to your home folder, change to see hidden folders (alt+.)and delete .mozilla folder. Its zero your settings to browser.
<Roasted> troopperi, wanna know something funny
<Roasted> I did that....
<Roasted> I even uninstalled firefox, purged it, and reinstalled.
<troopperi> Roasted: you restart your machine?
<Roasted> troopperi, of course. I even reinstalled Ubuntu (but kept my home dir)
<Roasted> I didnt uninstall, reboot, and reinstall tho
<Roasted> if thats waht you mean
<wilhart> anyone here? guru on soundblaster and pulse?
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<okapi14> troopper: do you have any other idea for me?
<okapi14> troopperi: do you have any other idea for me?
<troopperi> okapi14: Do you use newer version that program? My kpackagekit shows that version is 3.5.1
<okapi14> troopperi: on my synaptics I have the version 3.6
<wilhart> how do i get pulse server workin i get: E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<wilhart> i want pulseaudio in system settings -> sound
<BluesKaj> wilhart, which kubuntu version are you running and which souyndcard ?
<BluesKaj> soundcard
<wilhart> BluesKaj: i got soundblatser f-xi audio
<wilhart> BluesKaj: i want pulseaudio to go for the frist selected device but there is nothing just my soundblatser there
<wilhart> BluesKaj: the thing is that i need to get an equalizer
<wilhart> and pulse has en global equalizer
<BluesKaj> wilhart, you can find an eq in your package manager, you don't need pulseaudio for that.
<BluesKaj> wilhart, you can always install pulseaudio if you want
<wilhart> BluesKaj: no i want equalizer dont need pulse if there is a eq manager?
<BluesKaj> !pm |wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilhart> ok
<wilhart> BluesKaj: ok i removed whole pulseaudio
<wilhart> BluesKaj: how do i enable equzalizer now?
<wilhart> BluesKaj: i have x-fi extreme audio SB0790) (ca0106
<wilhart> BluesKaj: i need global equalizer for x-fi extreme
<wilhart> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrSKOJg_e8M&p=E085FFA94C5265BD&playnext=1&index=71
<wilhart> that' need pulse audio device drivers! i need one for soundblaster
<BluesKaj> look in the package manager for sound equalizer, wilhart, Tom's Audio Processing LADSPA plugins
<BluesKaj> wilhart, why did you remove pulseaudio , I didn't tell you to remove it
<wilhart> BluesKaj: give me a url for lucid how toinstall pulseaudio, i've googled 50 times in google for a good site
<BluesKaj> wilhart, in the terminal , sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<wilhart> BluesKaj: ok then?
<BluesKaj> wilhart, did it install ?
<wilhart> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> ok check system settings/multimedia
<wilhart> phonon ?
<wilhart> BluesKaj: yes there nothing there just x-fi extreme audio and ca0106 and jack audio
<wilhart> BluesKaj: this is odd, why doesnt it work......
<BluesKaj> phonon, yes
<wilhart> yep
<BluesKaj> ok wilhart, in the terminal type alsamixer ,
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max.
<wilhart> BluesKaj: my sound works
<wilhart> BluesKaj: but not pulseaudio
<wilhart> wilhart@dragonfly:~$ pulseaudio -D
<wilhart> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<sergio> salve
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sergio> tutto bene
<wilhart> blueskaj got any iidea?
<hagabaka> anyone using radeon r300/r300g with x-edgers ppa, and cannot get KDE desktop effects to enable?
<Scunizi> I goofed.. opened Akonadi Configuration > Clicked on "Local Folders" > clicked on Modify > clicked Cancel .... now Akonadi doesn't know where the "Outbox" is for kmail.. how do I remedy this?
<Guest83563> Hi there, does anyone experiences problems with digikam after upgrading to 4.5? There is a dependency to libmarblewidget4, which is not fulfilled here.
<buckfast> dependency hell...
<Guest83563> So there is no digikam package in backports using the current libmarblewidget10?
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sergio__> salve
<nikitis> How do I make KDE connect to my router wirelessly without having to log in first?
<Tm_T> nikitis: then it won't be KDE doing the job
<Tm_T> nikitis: I wonder if there's commandline tools for networkmanager
<nikitis> Tm_T: Okay, know how I can make init or whatever auto connect to my router?
<jimmy51_> from a terminal, how can i partition a drive such that the last 5 GB are swap, and the rest is ext3?
<jimmy51_> sdb
<kurumin_> ola
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, best to burn a gparted live cd and use that to setup your partitions ...it's not possible edit partitions that you are running on.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: i'm not running on it.
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<toptop> g
<ablyss> whats up w/ ksystemlog viewer asking permissions everytime?
<leeb9972> gah! how do i list channels on this server? using Konversation
<ablyss> try /list
<leeb9972> lol thanks, i found the command :D
<ablyss> u tried opera's built in irc ?
<Pici> /msg alis help list
<leeb9972> didnt know opera had a built in irc?
<leeb9972> what irc client u guys reccomend?
<leeb9972> i used mirc on wondows
<ablyss> opera irc.  and i've tried them all
<brad__> kvirc is pretty good
<ablyss> mirc is fun for scripting but little buggy, non-free, and bloated
<ablyss> when I used mirc I scripted the GUI to look like opera, lol
<nikitis> Anyone know why When i mount a usb ntfs drive I cannot see the files?  I can create new files and it's mounted but I cannot see the previously made files
<brad__> nikitis: are you looking at the files with konqueror or dolphin, or in something like openoffice?
<nikitis> brad__, dolphin
<nikitis> brad__, but i couldn't see them via commandline either
<nikitis> brad__, i plugged it into a windows box and the files are there
<brad__> ah, i see.  dunno if i have an answer, probably don't.  what version of kubuntu are you running?
<nikitis> brad__, 10.04
<brad__> yeah, i don't know, sorry bro
<nikitis> brad__, i mounted it in fstab here are my options. ntfs  auto,rw,user,exec,sync   0       0
<BluesKaj> nikitis, dolphin / places ?
<nikitis> it's mounted to /home/<me>/Freeagent
<hero> Hello
<hero> I have 14e4:4357, please help my connect with wireless.
<nikitis> the whole line is uuid="<uuid of blkid here for drive>"  /home/<user>/freeagent ntfs auto,rw,user,exec,sync 0 0
<nikitis> BluesKaj, it seems to mount, but when i go into the drive, the current contents aren't listed.  I know the files are there as they show up on the windows box
<nikitis> BluesKaj, do I have to set a UID or something?
<BluesKaj> nikitis, are they encrypted?
<nikitis> nope
<nikitis> I didn't think so, i just now checked, and nope
<hero> Can somebody help me? I have Broadcom 14e4:4357
<hero> I can't use wireless :S
<hero> Can somebody help me use wireless?
<jlab> amarok isnt finding my itunes music. could somebody help?
<odla> hero: what card?
<odla> jlab: are you telling amarok to look in the correct directory?
<odla> hero: no pm please
<hero> kk
<hero> sorry
<hero> 14e4:4357
<odla> what does it say from lspci (run that command in a terminal)
<jlab> odla, yes. its in a seperate partition (obviously) but i selected it in the collection menu. Im also using Ubuntu
<hero> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<hero> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)
<odla> jlab: and the partition is mounted?
<jlab> odla, yes because i share my windows profile so I have all the same bookmarks, and that works fine
<odla> hero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539064
<odla> hero: sounds you just need to install the drivers :)
<odla> jlab: hrm ... so it isn't an easy fix :(
<odla> i don't know then
<hero> How can I install them?
<hero> I have them downloaded in my desktop
<odla> hero: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hero> kubuntu
<odla> hero: kmenu -> Applications -> System -> hardware drivers
<jlab> odla, have you heard of this problem?
<odla> hero: see if kubuntu will automatically install it
<odla> jlab: no i haven't :(
<odla> jlab: you might ask in #amarok
<odla> brb
<hero> thanks, I am trying
<hero> odla do you have msn?
<jlab> odla quit
<odla> hero: any luck?
<jlab> odla, so i right click an mp3 and say open in amarok but it doesnt play
<jlab> and it works in the default player
<odla> jlab: oh ... do you have the codecs installed?
<jlab> odla, i thought i did, but maybe not. how do i do that again?
<odla> jlab: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jlab> odla i did that still does play also amarok never closes when i say close
<odla> doesn't play?
<odla> jlab: yeah when you 'close' amarok ... it really just hides in the indicator area
<odla> jlab: you have to go and close it there :p
<jlab> i do haha
<jlab> and yes doesnt play
<odla> hrm ... i don't know why it doesn't play though
<jlab> odla no problem i'll figure it out later thanks for your help
<hero> thank you very much odla
<hero> it all worked
<odla> glad to hear it
<hero> <3
<hero> do you have msn?
<odla> nope
<hero> skype?
<brad__> hero: i'll bet he has irc ;)
<hero> I doubt it ^^haha
<odla> yes i bet he has irc too
<odla> ;)
<hero> ;O
<Poker> hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<korl> hi
<korl> I can start KDE
<korl> I can't start KDE It crash
<korl> I use ATI Free driver
<korl> any idea?
<Guest77846> FloodBotK2: test
<Poker>  hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct my  taskbar out of sight! , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<JuJuBee> I just did fresh install of 10.04 on a box that sits between my home network and my cable modem but cant get both ethernet interfaces up.
<JuJuBee> My /etc/network/interfaces is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481152/
<olskolirc> ill take a look JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> thanks
<Poker>  hi , i have problem with hdmi resolution , i plug my labtop to the lcd screen via hdmi but the resolution is not correct my  taskbar out of sight! , my laptop dell inspiron dell laptop and video card is intel Graphics Media , and my os kubuntu 10.4
<gio_gt> Poker: first thing I would try to do: with your lcd screen connected, open a terminal and execute command "xrandr --auto"
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: did you see anything wrong?
<olskolirc> oh snap JuJuBee i got side tracked
<olskolirc> ok ill look now JuJuBee
<Poker> gio_gt, i do it before
<Poker> gio_gt, second thing ?
<gio_gt> Poker: before? what do you mean? did you do it before connecting the screen?
<gio_gt> Poker: you should do it after connecting the screen
<Poker> no i mean i do that thing
<Poker> yes after connecting the lcd i do it
<Poker> that what i mean
<gio_gt> Poker: oh, I see.. have you tried to go in System Settings => Display and Monitor and configure it from there?
<Poker> gio_gt, yes
<olskolirc> i don't know JuJuBee I don't have an /etc/iptables.up.rules
<olskolirc> the problem might be in your iptables
<gio_gt> Poker: have you tried to change the screen resolution to a lower one then set it again to the correct one?
<Poker> gio_gt, yes
<JuJuBee> I use iptables for firewall.
<Poker> gio_gt, and i try to set new resolution for my lcd by xrandr --addmode etc ..
<gio_gt> Poker: uh, you did try that, too. So unfortunately I am running out of ideas.
<Poker> lol np
<olskolirc> does ubuntu "need" a firewall?
<gio_gt> Poker: I hope that someone more prepared than me on this subject could help you
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: only if the box is between internal LAN and Internet.  I use it cause I have kids...
<JuJuBee> Was working fine before fresh install
<olskolirc> Poker, "sudo jockey-kde" and upgrade your video driver
<Poker> gio_gt,  my laptop resolution is 1280x800 and i make new resolution for my lcd the 1280x800 , but when i try to refresh the new resolution i get no signal lol
<Poker> olskolirc, ok
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: Im just looking to get my eth0 to come up automatically on restart with the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<gio_gt> uh, actually that _is_ a good idea
<Poker> olskolirc, there is no video card only wirless
<gio_gt> Poker: no video card? impossible.
<Poker> gio_gt, really !
<Poker> lool
<olskolirc> I don't understand that Poker no video card
<Poker> olskolirc, wait i capture my screen
<olskolirc> Poker on the machine that has no video card do: sudo ifup eth1
<Poker> olskolirc, rsv
<Poker> olskolirc, Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<Poker> lool
<gio_gt> Poker: you said you have a laptop, right? So that laptop must have a video card inside, otherwise you would not see anything in laptop screen
<olskolirc> Poker, dear, don't send files without permission
<olskolirc> the best i can tell you is to install dongle support for wireless
<Poker> olskolirc, to make u understand what i mean with no card video lol
<Poker> olskolirc, i don`t need the wireless right now , i want to solve the problem with my screen
<olskolirc> right Poker but ask anyway you just crashed my ms virtualbox, i don't have the cpu right now
<Poker> olskolirc, :S How i do that ?
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: how do I get eth0 to get the desired settings on restart?
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install orange: Poker
<olskolirc> oh wait
<olskolirc> that orange was for JuJuBee
<olskolirc> Poker, it looks like you have no video support
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: ?
<Poker> olskolirc, ok then bring coffee please :P
<Poker> olskolirc, how i support my video card ?
<olskolirc> JuJu do "sudo apt-get install orange" for your wireless support and see if that helps
<olskolirc> what card is it exactly Poker
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: wireless?  Don't have wireless
<JuJuBee> both are wired interfaces
<Poker> olskolirc, what the command for video card ? i forget it
<olskolirc> sudo jockey-kde Poker
<olskolirc> everything is hard wired JuJuBee ?
<Poker> olskolirc, there is nothing on jockey-kde , only wireless card not activated
<JuJuBee> yes
<JuJuBee> I have 2 Gig interfaces
<Poker> olskolirc, anyway my video card is intel
<olskolirc> sudo ifdown eth1 JuJuBee
<olskolirc> or sudo ifconfig eth1 down JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> I can't do that, I am ssh'ed into that box over that interface
<olskolirc> and then up JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> Besides, it is eth0 I am having trouble with.
<olskolirc> i don't know then JuJuBee
<olskolirc> eth0 it then
<JuJuBee> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Poker> olskolirc, btw the problem only on hdmi , on RGP there is no problem
<olskolirc> i hate when that happens lmbo :-(
<joiner> any idea?
<erso> my pc is getting slow :(
<joiner> I can't start kde from kubuntu or Live-cd
<olskolirc> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=ubuntu+hdmi+support+SOLVED&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=7db4f7af4a13aa89 have at it Poker
<Poker> olskolirc, ok thanks wait i will try it
<olskolirc> im going back to work now
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: seems it is iptables causing the problem...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481172/
<olskolirc> JuJuBee, look at line 47 of your iptables rules in your config file
<olskolirc> line 47 is wrong JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: there is no line 47 only goes to line 43
<JuJuBee> weird...
<Poker> olskolirc, not solved :(
<solow> kubuntu isnt recognizing any of my usb flash drives... why?
<olskolirc> yeah Poker your interface doesn't look supported
<joiner> any idea?
<solow> JuJuBee, Dont forget that includes also take up lines.
<JuJuBee> solow: still, last line is line 43 according to nano ^c
<Poker> olskolirc, :(
<solow> JuJuBee, what is it, bash? sh?
<JuJuBee> bash
<solow> JuJuBee, any line saying: . ./some/path
<solow> anything starting with a dot, ending in a path
<JuJuBee> I did iptables-save > iptables.20100820.txt before doing upgrade then iptables-restore < iptables.20100820.txt after so the rules should be ok
<solow> not if it gives you a non existing line
<JuJuBee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481174/ = my iptables-save file
<solow> So, any idea why it's not recognizing any of my flash drives?
<olskolirc> whatever you do JuJuBee make sure you copy and .bak your file
<JuJuBee> olskolirc: which file are you talking about?
<olskolirc> your iptables JuJuBee
<olskolirc> in case you cause a total disaster
<solow> JuJuBee, I just joined, is it about an error?
<JuJuBee> solow: kind of.  I am trying to figure out why eth0 doesn't come up.
<olskolirc> this is his problem solow http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481172/
<solow> hmmm
<JuJuBee> solow sudo ifup eth0 gives...
<JuJuBee> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<JuJuBee> Failed to bring up eth0.
<solow> weird
<solow> did you mess with it?
<JuJuBee> I just did a fresh install
<solow> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<solow> ah i see
<solow> Configuring is a bitch
<JuJuBee> in a new partition, so I still have previous install
<olskolirc> how do I update my kernel to the current Lucid kernel folks?  I keep logging into 2.6.31-22-generic
<olskolirc> on karmic
<solow> Sorry I cant help you out, thats not my code, so i dont know what it does.
<JuJuBee> solow these rules were working as of 9am this morning.
<solow> JuJuBee, what did you change
<JuJuBee> solow nothing in iptables
<JuJuBee> if i comment out the pre-up statement in my interfaces file, it still won't come up.
<joiner> help
<solow> pebkac, if it stopped working, you did something wrong.
<joiner> Could not open library ksmserver: Cannot load library /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so: (libatiuki.so.1: no se puede abrír el archivo de objeto compartido: No existe el archivo o directorio)
<joiner> sorry
<joiner> I unninstalled fglrx
<Poker> gio_gt, are u here ?
#kubuntu 2010-08-21
<Scunizi> what's available as a twitter/social media client for kde? (already have the facebook plasma widget)
<cmagina> Scunizi: choqok
<Scunizi> cmagina: thanks.. is it as versital as gwibber or tweetdeck or is it specifically for twitter?
<cmagina> Scunizi: Or the microBlog plasmoid, which was on the desktop when you first logged in
<cmagina> Scunizi: It supports twitter and identi.ca at the moment
<Scunizi> cmagina: yea.. that's uBlog.. found it a little buggy when I first tried it.
<cmagina> Scunizi: gwibber is better then choqok, but hopefully in time it will catch up.
<Scunizi> cmagina: does gwibber run well on kde?
<cmagina> Scunizi: Not sure, but I would imagine it would run just fine.  I still run choqok due to prefering as close to a pure KDE setup as I can get.
<cmagina> Plus, what we find lacking, we can submit as requests to the devs and maybe they will get added in a future release.
<Scunizi> good.. I've loaded it up .. I'll give it a try.
<Scunizi> cmagina: will choqok minimized to the try?
<cmagina> Scunizi: Yep
<cmagina> Green bird head
<Scunizi> That's good.. thanks!
<s003apr> does anyone know what could cause my sound to only work with kde applications, but not others such as flash videos or games? The problem is intermittent. sometimes I can reboot and everything works fine.
<greatwall> hello! everybody1
<greatwall> ???\
<greatwall> kij sdhcklfn erifoer
<greatwall> \a dklwendcjsah j
<greatwall> ????
<blowMan> ciao
<blowMan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dodo> hello
<manuel__> buenas noches
<otto__> how can i get kmix to open?
<otto__> when i select it from the menu i see it loading in the taskbar for a time and then it disappears
<ybit_> hi
<ybit_> quick question regarding ktorrent
<ybit_> how do you the dns cache or update the hosts file for torrent(s)?
<ybit_> clear the dns cache*
<ybit_> google doesn't know
<ybit_> ah, found it
<well_laid_lawn> otto__: tried running kmix from konsole to see any errors?
<otto__> it has no output if i type kmix in konsole
<well_laid_lawn> o
<otto__> strace kmix has error output
<otto__> how can i pipe the error stream to xclip?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try    killall -v kmix && kmix
<otto__> strace kmix 2> xclip doesn't work
<otto__> ok will try
<well_laid_lawn> instead of a rediect to xclip why not a file -   strace kmix 2> kmix.txt   or similar
<well_laid_lawn> redirect
<well_laid_lawn> *
<otto__> cool killall -v kmix && kix started it
<otto__> but there was a bunch of error output
<well_laid_lawn> I'd start from the top of the error output
<otto__> well it's easier to redirect the error to xclip so it can be pasted right into a pastebin don't you think
<otto__> good idea
<well_laid_lawn> I dont know how xclips works with redirects so here it is easier to redirect to a file
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<otto__> the output from killall -v kmix && kmix
<otto__>  is http://pastebin.com/RFidjUQg
<well_laid_lawn> k
<raddy> How to use Kopete for Google Voice and Video?
<well_laid_lawn> otto__: line two from that paste suggests you might have changed the logged in user - is that right?
<otto__> not that i know of
<otto__> i don't know how that works
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> otto__: all I can suggest is that you try logging out/in
<otto__> okay will try
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<Mister_Y> good morning everyone... i want to create a website and therefore i need a composer using wysiwyg... one clear text editor is running, but i want to try it with the other editor also and wants to see, whether it is worth working with it.
<well_laid_lawn> raddy: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=77299 - suggests you can't
<raddy> well_laid_lawn: Unfortunate
<otto___> well_laid_lawn: logged out and in, error msg still the same
<well_laid_lawn> raddy: that page offers alternatives
<raddy> well_laid_lawn: Google Voice and Video support has been added in KDE 4.5 that is what i am using currently.
<well_laid_lawn> otto___: is this a standard kubuntu install?
<otto___> yes
<otto___> on a lenovo x61
<raddy> well_laid_lawn: Sorry, it has been added in 4.4 it self.
<well_laid_lawn> raddy: I don't do im so that google result is the best you'll get from me :] - maybe someone else in a bit will know
<well_laid_lawn> otto___: for now you could kill kmix and access alsamixer directly in konsole
<otto___> can i use alsamixer to redirect output from soundcard so it can be recorded in audacity?
<well_laid_lawn> otto___: not afaik - I don't think alsamixer does that but then I've never tried
<Asinine> Hi Guys
<Asinine> im running on a pentium 2.8ghz and when i open up the resource monitor my cpu load goes sky high
<Asinine> i was wondering if this is normal or if i should get a different version of ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> Asinine: funny nick :] - it's not normal - in konsole run   top   and check the cpu usage from there
<well_laid_lawn> if it is fine then it is just a prob with the app
<Asinine> ok one sec
<Asinine> yea i think the way it gets pulls the information is kinda bad
<Asinine> i wonder if raising the intervals would fix it
<well_laid_lawn> worth a try
<Asinine> oh one sec gonna try it
<Asinine> btw if we donate to the ubuntu project are we put on a list
<Asinine> ok from there  my cpu goes from 15% to 30 to 25% in intervals
<Asinine> is there anything i can do to optimize ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> stop any services you don't need
<vaibhav_noob> kpackage edit not work for few dayz now "A package dependency could not be found.
<vaibhav_noob> More information is available in the detailed report" error message
<vaibhav_noob> pls help me
<well_laid_lawn> vaibhav_noob: you could try in terminal   sudo apt-get install -f
<well_laid_lawn> or in konsole
<vaibhav_noob> wat -f stands for there
<well_laid_lawn>  -f for fix
<vaibhav_noob> well_laid_lawn: it worked thank u
<well_laid_lawn> vaibhav_noob: np :}
<DarkriftX> what does it mean if i ran apt-get upgrade yesterday and it showed new kernel and i told it not to continue but today they dont show as upgrades still
<asinine__> hi
<asinine__> sry im back
<asinine__> i know this is an awful question but does fedora support more hardware when callin upon a Wine dependent file
<well_laid_lawn> no need to be sorry :] it's what the channel is for
<asinine__> ?
<well_laid_lawn> that would only depend on the version of wine used in the distro afaik
<well_laid_lawn> <asinine__> sry im back   <well_laid_lawn> no need to be sorry :] it's what the channel is for
<asinine_> oh ok
<well_laid_lawn> there can be lag between messages
<asinine_> btw  are there any non needed proccesses i can deactivate to get rid of some of this cpu load
<well_laid_lawn> turning of bluetooth if it's not needed seems popular
<asinine_> im just looking for a developer friendly enviroment for one hard drive aka low resource and a user friendly for the other hard drive
<asinine_> i am in no way a dev but i have contributed code to users alike in the eqemu community for years
<asinine_> using windows but i finaly broke down and installed linux and i love it
<well_laid_lawn> kde is the more resource heavy of the linux desktop environments
<well_laid_lawn> for lightweight there's
<well_laid_lawn> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<asinine_> what are some of the features it dismisses
<well_laid_lawn> it uses openbox for the wm - I don't know more then that about it
<well_laid_lawn> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<asinine_> do they claim to do everything ubuntu can
<well_laid_lawn> is a comparison of the four supported ubuntu's - don't know why edubuntu isn't in there
<well_laid_lawn> they all have the same base - ubuntu - it is only the de that is diff
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get install <anything> works the same
<well_laid_lawn> you just need to familiarize yourself with the de
<well_laid_lawn> as an exmple you could do   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   and reboot - select lubuntu from the sessions and find out how light it is
<well_laid_lawn> same for the other *ubuntus
<mime1111> hello ppl. i get that error: syntax error: unknown group 'gnokii' in statoverride file
<mime1111> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)                  when trying to install unrar, any help? thank you
<well_laid_lawn> mime1111: first step is to try   sudo apt-get install -f
<mime1111> i di that and nothing installs
<well_laid_lawn> it is meant to fix broken things
<mime1111> i am in a fresh lucid installation
<well_laid_lawn> there's a french channel if that would help
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<well_laid_lawn> mime1111: did you try to install unrar after running that command?
<mime1111> yeah...
<mime1111> same error
<well_laid_lawn> do you know where the group   gnokii   comes from?
<mime1111> in other fresh copies it work correctly, but here no... maybe aa master server prob?
<mime1111> no, i have no idea
<mime1111> with synaptic also i cant
<well_laid_lawn> does this comp have diff repositories enabled then the other ones?
<mime1111> how i look that? i have multiverse and all activated
<well_laid_lawn> sorry - I meant using diff sources for the repos - like using french ones instead of us or similar
<mime1111> no, i didnt changed anything
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mime1111> now i am installing built-essential and more, lets see
<well_laid_lawn> what does   apt-cache policy unrar   return?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mime1111> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mime1111> oops sorry
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<well_laid_lawn> I do that
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> :)
<mime1111> what repos i should have enabled plesae¿?
<well_laid_lawn> mime1111: I used the us ones first - there the busiest but most reliable ones it seems
<well_laid_lawn> they're*
<mime1111> ok i am going to try that
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<mime1111> restricted and r. estras didnt help
<well_laid_lawn> mime1111: we are working on getting unrar installed yes?
<mime1111> no, didnt worked after change into master server sources
<mime1111> same gnkki prob
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mime1111> unknown group gnokki
<well_laid_lawn> mime1111: what does   killall -v gnokii   return?
<well_laid_lawn> is it gnokki or gnokii ?
<mime1111> gnokii
<mime1111> no process found
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mime1111> after kill all
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> can you use a tty? - do ctrl+alt+F2   and login and try   sudo apt-get install unrar   pls
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+F7 to get back mime1111
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+F7 to get back mime1111
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<mime1111> its says the same
<mime1111> :O(
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> you could try   cat /etc/groups | grep -i gnokii   and paste the results
<mime1111> cat: /etc/groups: No such file or directory
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> mime1111: sorry no s on the end    cat /etc/group | grep -i gnokii
<mime1111> were i paste it?
<well_laid_lawn> if it is only up to three lines here will do or
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mime1111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481358/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mime1111> thanx u all
<well_laid_lawn> there's not a gnokii mentioned in that
<mime1111> what i have to do? i dont know...
<mime1111> im a bit newb
<well_laid_lawn> it's not something I've come across before
<mime1111> reinstall lucid?
<well_laid_lawn> have you changed much?
<well_laid_lawn> it's about twenty minutes to reinstall
<well_laid_lawn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mime1111> no, i didnt do anything, just after a fresh install trying to install unrar via synaptic and konsole, didnt let me...
<well_laid_lawn> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<well_laid_lawn> did you do the cd check when you booted it?
<mime1111> root@Mime:~# !info unrar
<mime1111> bash: !info: event not found
<well_laid_lawn> that's not a terminal command it is a bot command
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<mime1111> how i chek it?
<well_laid_lawn> when the cd boots there should be a menu - one entry is to check the cd
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> cya and thnx
<well_laid_lawn> I can't think of anything else sorry :]
<mime1111> hey lawn, no errors after checkdisc
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> I can't think of anything else sorry :]
<mime1111> reinstall lucid?
<mime1111> ok np, thank you for ur time
<mime1111> thanK YOU A LOOOOOOOOOOOT
<mime1111> cya
<otto___> tcpdump doesn't seem to be dumping anything..
<otto___> do i need to set the interface?
<otto___> i tried cat /etc/network/interfaces
<otto___> it shows auto lo and iface inet loopback
<otto___> sudo tcpdump -i "auto lo" but i get auto lo: No such device
<mime1111> lawn? iinstalling a new fresh copy did the trick!
<u1106-laptop> does anybody know what apt-xapian is used for in kubuntu?
<u1106-laptop> according to discussions in ubuntuforums it is used to enable quick searching in Synaptics
<u1106-laptop> but Synaptics is not in kubuntu
<u1106-laptop> and there are no dependencies to package apt-xapian-index in Kubuntu at all
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am experiencing two major issues after installing KDE4 in Ubuntu
<raddy> I always have to input password to mount NTFS drives :(
<Riddell> mounting hard disks is a privilaged operation so it will need a password
<raddy> Riddell: don't defend it, Gnome doesn't require it.
<Riddell> um, ok, cheerio
<raddy> Can anybody help me in solving it?
<raddy> It shall mount automatically by fstab right?
<uruk-hai> Hello!
<uruk-hai> I'm trying to compile source code of dragonplayer, but cmake get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1921890
<uruk-hai> can anybody help me?
<uruk-hai> sorry for my bad english..
<Torch> uruk-hai: kde and qt version? dragon player version? also, did you make sure you have the required devel packages installed?
<uruk-hai> qt 4.7.0, kde 4.5.0, dragonplayer 2.0
<Torch> uruk-hai: you're probably missing kde devel packages
<Torch> uruk-hai:check if kdelibs5-dev is installed
<joiner> hi
<joiner> help
<joiner> MPlayer an VLC very slow playing mms:// streams
<uruk-hai> already installed
<joiner> only on KDE
<Torch> uruk-hai: where did you get the dragon source?
<joiner> on Gnome they work fine
<joiner> i use Ati free driver
<uruk-hai> apt-get source dragonplayer
<Torch> uruk-hai: you cannot run cmake in the dragonplayer subdir, you're aware of that?
<tranquilwaters> hey! anyone here that can help me with a wine-problem? I can only start my bigfish game in an emulated desktop and it is very very very slow :( I don't know how to fix it
<uruk-hai> no, why?
<Torch> uruk-hai: you have to run cmake for the whole of kdemultimedia
<Torch> uruk-hai: then just run _make_ itself in the subdir.
<Torch> uruk-hai: i.e. mkdir build;  cd build; cmake ..; cd dragonplayer; make
<Torch> uruk-hai: the cmake for each subdir depends on the top dir.
<u1106-laptop> uruk-hai: there should be 2 ways to build: a.) the KDE way, b.) the Debian (kubuntu) way
<u1106-laptop> I cannot comment on a.) because I have never done it
<Torch> u1106-laptop: you're mixing packaging and building
<u1106-laptop> I have built several KDE packages using b.)
<u1106-laptop> method a.) is 3 steps
<u1106-laptop> 1.) apt-get source (as you have already done it)
<u1106-laptop> 2.) apt-get build-dep to get everything that is needed for building (the build dependencies)
<u1106-laptop> 3.) dpkg-buildpackage
<u1106-laptop> of course internally method a.) will just use method b.)
<u1106-laptop> torch: sorry didn't get your comment
<u1106-laptop> oops sorry, it should of course have been...
<uruk-hai> yes! it's works!
<u1106-laptop> method ***b.)*** is 3 steps
<uruk-hai> torch, u1106-laptop: big thanks!
<u1106-laptop> great you got it working
<u1106-laptop> and: of course internally method ***b.)*** will just use method ***a.)***
<CruelCoke|Pup310> KDE Ubuntu = vista of livecd linuxes
<CruelCoke|Pup310> Puppy Linux wins, STFUbuntu vomits
<illunatic> !info stfubuntu
<ubottu> Package stfubuntu does not exist in lucid
<illunatic> CruelCoke|Pup310: i don't understand
<sergio> ciao
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<joiner> any idea
<joiner> ?
<joiner> i have all necessary codecs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<threesome> hi guys
<threesome> where can I get docky 2.1.0?
<andi> huhu
<Guest64657> hallo
<HandyGandy> I have a Canon LiDE 100 scanner. I know that they put a backend for it into sane in their latest release ( June I think ). How long does it take for such changes to propagate out to kubuntu repositories?
<BluesKaj> HandyGandy, one thing you can do is enable all repos in your package manager , the canonical partners and other software sources,
<HandyGandy> BluesKaj: I insist on doing it all by hand via apt-get.
<HandyGandy> So how do I find which repositories the software is in?
<BluesKaj> HandyGandy, well then edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # from the debs I mentioned , then sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> HandyGandy, I assume the driver would be included the sane kernel source repos
<alvin> The netbook edition looks nice, but can anyone tell me how to keep the netbook panel on top?
<AndreS_> I waited a bit for the 64 bits version of KDE 4.5 to appear. It is still blocked for me (10.04), though many applications are not. Any idea what could be the issue? KPackageKit does not tell me what's blocking the update...
<ToxinPowe> AndreS_: you have 4.5 on backports ppa
<AndreS_> Yes.
<AndreS_> I have that repo in my list of sources.
<ToxinPowe> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade doesn't work?
<AndreS_> But the actual packages, especially the kde-base package, appears as blocked, so I can not install it.
<AndreS_> ToxinPowe: actually, that does seem to work. Thanks.
<ToxinPowe> np
<Asinine> has anyone successfully gotten everyquest to work with ubuntu i managed to but theres no models
<darthvader> I'm having some performance problems, running kde 4.5.0 (from backports) using a Geforce 6600 GT. It
<darthvader> Any known problems with that particular setup that woulod cause these problems?
<ToxinPowe> nop, no with nvidia cards
<darthvader> Ok, thanks.
<vipinb> hi all
<vipinb> any tool in Kubuntu I can use for audio chat??
<vipinb> For example in gtalk
<Asinine> yes
<vipinb> can you please tell me which is that
<Asinine> it involves compiling look it up im not to keen on google apts
<tranquilwaters> vipinb: there is a skype for l inux now, I don't know how far along gtalk for linux is already
<tranquilwaters> there are other voip clients as well
<vipinb> Gnome there is a tool called pidgin
<vipinb> I that we can run allthings
<vipinb> I Kubuntu is there anything like that
<Unksi> vipinb: kopete, though i dont know if it can handle audio chat
<Unksi> you can still install pidgin if you wish though
<vipinb> No  It can't handle
<Asinine> gonna try changing my graphics drivers for nvidia to 173
<vipinb> But It is link keeping gnome dependency and KDE togather
<vipinb> is there anything in Kubuntu I can use
<Asinine> hey
<Asinine> theres empathy
<Asinine> = )
<vipinb> ok
<BluesKaj> darthvader, check kmenu/system/hardware drivers and choose the recomended driver and install it .
<Asinine> welp i helped someone out 1 up for me lol
<Asinine> im gonna install that one back if this one doesent work
<Asinine> for some reason everything shows up but character models
<Asinine> and so forth
<Asinine> the world is visible
<Zoulou> bonjour
<Zoulou> je cherche de l'aide pour amarock
<darthvader> BluesKaj: thanks, but it's already installed. Desktop effects are working, it's just that everything from resizing a window to minimizing it is painfully slow/choppy.
<BluesKaj> darthvader, run system monitor , you may have an operation using up cpu process
<darthvader> BluesKaj: Yeah, xorg is using up to 30 percent CPU. I guess i cant do anything about that?
<daniel_> existe alguien que hable español... gracias
<ToxinPowe> daniel_: creo q existe un canal #kubuntu-es
<daniel_> muchas gracias
<mime1111> lawn gnome?
<guest__> moin
<slow-motion> hi
<redlan> hola, alguien que hable español?
<redlan> necesito asistencia con un problema.. :D
<Asinine> what would one do to become a mirror for Ubuntu
<Hydrant_> hey all... does anyone know how to disable this *extremely* annoying "upgrade to latest distro" message in Kubuntu?  It's really getting on my nerves, and I haven't been able to disable it so far.
<amichair> is there a good & powerful GUI utility for search & replace (with regex, multiple files, patterns, etc.)?
<Hydrant_> amichair: yes... I forget the name though
<Hydrant_> just do an apt-cache search regex and see what you get
<Hydrant_> http://www.blackie.dk/KDE/KRegExpEditor/
<amichair> Hydrant_: thanks, checking it out
<amichair> hmm... that looks like a regex editor, not a utility to apply regexes to multiple files, see the diffs, that kind of stuff (and it's not in repos)
<Hydrant_> okay
<Hydrant_> why aren't you just using sed and diff then ?
<Hydrant_> if you want to do something crazy, use bash and the right tools
<amichair> Hydrant_: I do for some things, but I find myself wasting too much time figuring out how to do things, rather than just doing them
<amichair> I recall some GUI utils in windows that make all of that a breeze, and there's probably equivalents in qt/kde or even gnome...
<u1106-laptop> amichair: what exactly do you want to do? rename files?
<Hydrant_> amichair: well, complaining about windows utilities will do nothing for you here... there are better things here... and trust me you will like the tools once you learn them
<Hydrant_> I have done some very crazy things with regular expressions
<Hydrant_> ask what you need to know, and learn ;-)
<amichair> I'm no complaining about windows, just asking if there is an open equivalent to some pretty simple tools
<u1106-laptop> in some cases I find it useful to write 1-time-scripts
<amichair> the last thing I had to do, for example, is go through a directory structure, and in all html files add a js code snippet before the existing closing head tag
<Hydrant_> okay very easy
<Hydrant_> do you know sed ?
<amichair> I played around with find+sed for a couple hours, googled, tried all sorts of things... couldn't get anything to work
<Hydrant_> or just the basics
<Hydrant_> okay
<Hydrant_> I think there might be a #sed
<amichair> and all that time, I could have been doing something productive :-)
<Hydrant_> that's a lie
<Hydrant_> sed is a very good tool, but very complicated
<Hydrant_> however, you can do some amazing things with just a little bit of knowledge
<amichair> oh and the snippet is in another file. sed has the option to insert that file after a pattern is found, but not before. or at least I found no indication otherwise.
<u1106-laptop> the first part is easy: find somewhere -name \*.html | xargs ...
<Hydrant_> right
<amichair> u1106-laptop: that part I got.
<Hydrant_> then you can do a find -exec {}; or whatever it is
<u1106-laptop> the second one is not that easy
<Hydrant_> so... find files with the name... exec the sed script
<Hydrant_> the sed script is probably better as a bash script
<Hydrant_> so... you have replacejs.sh
<u1106-laptop> you can use sed, awk, you private perl, python or whatever script
<Hydrant_> and then do find ... -exec ./replacejs.sh {};
<Hydrant_> right
<Hydrant_> python can be pretty useful, but I would learn sed
<Hydrant_> it's pretty amazing
<Hydrant_> sed also has a replace-in-place
<u1106-laptop> but I don't think there is a generic tool to make such file modifications
<Hydrant_> and, if you have version control it's pretty simple to check for diffs
<Hydrant_> see... very easy
<Hydrant_> you don't need some UI tool... and once you learn sed, you can do all sorts of amazing things which will greatly increase your productivity
<Hydrant_> a helpful o'reilly book on sed/awk might also make your life very nice
<amichair> I can, and would love to, learn everything to learn about those tools and bash etc... if I have the time. But sometimes, I do need to get work done, and don't have the time for being forced to learn all those things in between.
<amichair> I always do my best to try and learn, google, etc. but spending hours, rather than minutes, to do it - is often a luxury I don't have.
<u1106-laptop> i cannot imagine any generic tool with nice gui interface to do quite arbitrary file modifications
<chevelle_> http://www.guiadecalles.pe/
<u1106-laptop> that sounds like a programming task and to do it you have to program
<u1106-laptop> then there are of course easier and more difficult programming enviroments. The problem is that not everything fits every problem
<amichair> yes, I can write a program to do it. But again, it's a matter of time and productivity.
<amichair> (don't worry, I ain't going back to Windows ;-) )
<Hydrant_> amichair: your time management is not my concern... learning tools is very important, and will pay off... if you think about it... if you had just ordered a sed / awk book from amazon.. or a book on bash scripting... you could look up your answers :-)
<u1106-laptop> I would really be interested in seeing that application that replaces such programming jobs (just for curiousity, don't care whether it's Windows or not)
<Hydrant_> you get experience from doing these things ;-)
<amichair> GUIs don't exist just for noobs and fools... visual tools are actually often more productive.
<Hydrant_> we can help you through the process
<Hydrant_> sit down and start writing, paste code snippets, and we'll help
<hasan> join #asterisk
<amichair> Hydrant_: I am learning, a whole lot, but it's incremental.
<amichair> and there are too many things to learn at this point in history, and profession
<Hydrant_> amichair: if you need help, I'm here... if you don't that's fine too... I'm just as busy as you are, but I volunteer to help people like you online
<amichair> what tools would you use in a bash script other than sed to do something like this?
<Hydrant_> sed would be my first choice
<Hydrant_> my second would be Python
<Hydrant_> oh.. actually you know what
<Hydrant_> there is a python program that works very well
<Hydrant_> let me see if I can remember the name
<amichair> ok, is there an equivalent to sed's r argument that inserts a file before, rather than after, the matched expression?
<Hydrant_> did you do man sed ?
<amichair> yes
<Hydrant_> what I would do is very simple
<Hydrant_> s/</head>/script.js</head>/g
<Hydrant_> which isn't correct syntax, but you get the idea
<u1106-laptop> amichair: my experience is that bash scripts become quickly unproductive. If it's not obvious how to do it in a couple of lines, don't start using bash
<Hydrant_> you search for the end, replace the end with what you want and put the end back in
<Hydrant_> easy
<u1106-laptop> use Python or Perl instead
<Hydrant_> the place to use full crazyness is if you have strange things... like comments you need to handle, and there is some context there
<u1106-laptop> if you can do it with sed, use sed
<amichair> Hydrant_: that puts the string 'script.js' in the file, not the actual snippet that's in the file
<Hydrant_> amichair: I know that
<Hydrant_> but you get the idea
<u1106-laptop> if sed has not enough context use awk
<amichair> Hydrant_: so I don't understand how it solves the problem
<Hydrant_> you have a few options
<u1106-laptop> but a with bash, don't try to write really complicated awk things
<amichair> Hydrant_: I get the idea, just as I did yesterday - that it's almost possible, but actually not, to do this with sed
<Hydrant_> you just need to escape the script.js file to be put in that way
<Hydrant_> also, I'm not a sed expert
<Hydrant_> but yes, there is a #sed I checked
<amichair> what do you mean by escaping the script?
<Hydrant_> they can help you in 2 seconds
<Hydrant_> I have to look up documentation and think, those people are going to be experts and just tell you
<amichair> Hydrant_: good to know, I'll ask there next time I'm stuck (thanks)
<Hydrant_> you seem stuck now
<Hydrant_> ask them what you just asked me
<Hydrant_> you want to search, and replace with a file contents
<Hydrant_> I'd be curious to know how to do it when you find out too
<amichair> Hydrant_: then join me there, and let's find out :-)
<amichair> u1106-laptop: thanks for you input too :-)
<rork> you might want to have a look at perl too for mass edits: http://www.perl.com/pub/2004/10/14/file_editing.html
<u1106-laptop> you are welcome, I would just liked to hear the name of the nice GUI tool you mentioned
<Asinine> for what laptop
<ultram4x> Hello
<Asinine> hi
<ultram4x> hi, I have a question, can u help me?
<amichair> u1106-laptop: I think the one that was used in my previous workspace was simply called 'Search and Replace'
<amichair> (and was not free)
<amichair> mostly using regexes, it also allowed pattern matching for the file to work on, preview (per file) of the diff, etc. Also very handy for just the search part (results were editable themselves)
<rork> ultram4x: that would depend on the question, but that's what some of us are here for so go ahead and ask :)
<ultram4x> well,
<u1106-laptop> amichair: ok, I can imagine how it works. it's basically a graphical frontend to find to select the files and a graphical frontend to sed to do the repalcements
<amichair> yep, and a graphical fronend (expandable directory-tree style) to show the diffs and posisbly edit them
<amichair> hence, generally a simple gui, which I imagine exists also in the foss world
<amichair> but very convenient and powerful and quick to use
<u1106-laptop> I agree that it might be easier to use. But I have used find for 20+ years so I can cope with it. And I try to avoid to use sed, at least when tricky quoting issues are involved ;)
<amichair> I got used to find more or less now (though excluding .svn dirs is something I always have to remember how to do)
<amichair> what do you use instead of sed?
<u1106-laptop> it might exist
<ultram4x> i installed kubuntu 10.04 by windows (wubi) and i want to resize the partition because  i need more space... i tried many things and nothing..
<u1106-laptop> well the problem is not with sed, but with quoting in the shell when more tricky strings are involved
<amichair> ultram4x: resize a partition, or the wubi file containing the virtual one?
<amichair> ultram4x: a real partition you can resize with gparted/qparted/parted
<ultram4x> yes, the wubi file containing the virtual
<amichair> ultram4x: the special wubi file - I couldn't find a simple way to expand, last time I checked (a couple months ago). Would love to hear an answer if someone figured this out...
<amichair> ultram4x: if I recall correctly, the suggestion I got was to migrate it to a real partition, then continue from there
<ultram4x> I guess I have no choice, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<ultram4x> I did that and didnt works
<amichair> whoops... the little close tab icon which closes a tab in Konsole, kills the entire connection in Konversation!
<ultram4x> :P
<KukuNut> why did konsole added an extra/redundant 'shell' in the new tab menu? Instead of 1 click now you are forced to do 2 clicks
<KukuNut> what else could a new tab be but a shell?
<ultram4x> please someone have a solution?
<niteye> i deleted my swap partition and created (and then activated) a new one, everything goes great except that hibernate (suspend to disk) doesnt work, it does some stuff and then shuts down but when rebooting it just does a normal boot instead
<amichair> niteye: is the new swap large enough to hold all of RAM (probably plus a bit more)?
<niteye> amichair: yep it is, thats the reason why i recreated new swap because it was too small before (now its 9Gb and i have 4Gb RAM)
<niteye> before when i had too little ram, it told me so in an error message, now it doesnt say anything though either
<Guest41528> jak odpalić safari
<mime1111> hey gnome i install a fresh one and installed unrar correctly
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Hello everyone!
<Daskreech> What's the rofs
<Daskreech> on a live CD?
<Asinine> does ubuntu have any good development qualities
<Daskreech> Asinine: as much as any other UNIX environment
<Asinine> does it have a c++ compiler
<frxstrem> is there a way to enter Unicode characters in KDE (like I did Ctrl+Shift+U and the hexadecimal value of the character in GNOME, and Alt + decimal value of it on Windows)?
<Daskreech> Asinine: yes
<Daskreech> frxstrem: Check out Skim
<frxstrem> Daskreech: «Skim is a PDF reader and note-taker for OS X.» (I googled it) Is this what you mean?
<Asinine> what is better kubuntu or gnome
<Daskreech> no
<Daskreech> Asinine: Different things. That;s like asking which is better Windows or Winamp
<Daskreech> frxstrem: http://www.scim-im.org/projects/skim
<frxstrem> okay...by the way, I found it, I just had to look a little bit further..
<Daskreech> :-)
<frxstrem> Daskreech: this is a bit unclear to me, but what does Skim really do?
<Asinine> whats better for development
<Asinine> and optimizing resources
<Daskreech> frxstrem: allows easier input of Locales and international chars
<Daskreech> Can't say i've made extensive use of it it's been maybe 3 years since last time I had great need for it
<Daskreech> Asinine: What are my choices?
<Asinine> oh
<Asinine> kde or gnome
<Daskreech> Asinine: simply a preference. The underlying tools that you will use to do the work are the same
<Asinine> i know but witch uses less resources
<Daskreech> Asinine: What type of development will you be doing
<Daskreech> or you are interested in?
<Asinine> C++ game dev working on redistributing enhanced source for the planeshift project
<Asinine> also i do eqemulator servers
<Daskreech> Asinine: both will work equally well what dev environment do you use now?
<Asinine> im new to linux im using the default install
<Daskreech> Asinine: I meant what were you using before you started looking into linux
<Asinine> windows was using visual basic
<Asinine> wait
<Asinine> visual studios 2008
<Daskreech> ok
<Asinine> i gotta restart after i get your oppinion
<Asinine> im gonna reboot with kde and see how it is
<Daskreech> ok was it .NET type work?
<Daskreech> Asinine: Ah you are on Ubuntu now?
<Daskreech>  you booting live Cds?
<Asinine> ?
<Daskreech> You said you are rebooting into KDE
<Daskreech> I'm guessing you are using a Live CD?
<Asinine> oh
<Asinine> i dont know i installed it from packages
<Daskreech> oh you should be able to just logout and back in
<Asinine> ok brb
<Daskreech> k
<Daskreech> Asinine: wait
<Daskreech> in KDE you will need quassel to log back in
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> Asinine should find it back
<wilhart> ehm
<wilhart> i hawe twinview and all applications start in second display (projector)
<wilhart> hur can i fix this
<wilhart> Option ?TwinViewOrientation? ?LeftOf?
<wilhart> is this it?
<Daskreech> hi JontheEchidna
<wilhart> anyone?
<Daskreech> wilhart: sorry don't play with that stuff. perhaps it's a setting in the driver?
<wilhart> Daskreech: dunno
<Daskreech> wilhart: check the driver configuration tool
<wilhart> Daskreech: i checked it and tried awerything
<wilhart> i tried ewverything help please
<Daskreech> wilhart: did you set a default screen?
<wilhart> Daskreech: yep hmm PCI what is that
<wilhart> hwo do i see what monitor is PCI
<wilhart> busid
<wilhart> Daskreech: default screen in xorg.conf ? how
<Daskreech> wilhart: Well if twinview is exporting each screen as distinct then it could have your second screen as the main one and puts all new Window IDs there
<wilhart> Daskreech: complex
<wilhart> how do i edit my xorg.conf then
<Daskreech> wilhart: Might want to jump into a more focused channel
<Daskreech> nvidia drivers?
<wilhart> ehm
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to use Compiz in Lucid? It installs, I just cant figure out how to actually switch it to use Compiz instead of Kwin (which doesnt do even half of what I want).
<well_laid_lawn> try in konsole   compiz --replace
<CoJaBo> Thanks, lemme try...
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: yes you can. try compiz --replace (or kwin --replace to jump back) or install the compiz control manager
<CoJaBo> Daskreech: I've installed the config manager, but it doesnt have an option (that I can find) to actually set Compiz as the window manager.
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: ccsm ?
<CoJaBo> Yes
<Daskreech> used to be able to right click it and choose
<CoJaBo> Right click what?
<Daskreech> the systray icon
<CoJaBo> In the Hardy alpha, there was a tool "advanced desktop effects" that I used to make the switch. That is no longer present, it seems, in Lucid.
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: i think it's just shipped by default now
<andrew_708476> IS there anyone who is good with Ubuntu in this room
<Daskreech> andrew_708476: There is a lot in #ubuntu :)
<andrew_708476> yes I know
<andrew_708476> but there all asleep
<CoJaBo> Daskreech: It was probably removed as it was primarily used to enable the Kwin effects, which are default now. But that means I need to find another way to enable Compiz. Any ideas?
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: compiz --replace ?
<CoJaBo> Daskreech: Found it- its under "Default Applicatons" now- however, loading Compiz segfaults the kde4-window-decorator, is there any way to fix that?
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: Ah right :)
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: install emerald ?
<CoJaBo> I thought Compiz had its own decorator
<CoJaBo> Ah, emerald! That might have been it.
 * Daskreech shrugs.  :)
 * CoJaBo tries..
<CoJaBo> Daskreech: Any idea how to set Emerald to load on startup? It seems to work if I start emerald manually, but it still tries to use the KDE decorator on boot.. :/
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: set it as startup I think. Though in theory if you set it once then logout that should be set as default for the next login
<well_laid_lawn> easiest way is to use ccsm
<well_laid_lawn> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<CoJaBo> well_laid_lawn: How do I choose the window decorator to use as default?
<illunatic> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use compiz - just seen it mentioned that ccsm is the easiest way to set it up
<CoJaBo> well_laid_lawn: I have compiz set up- the issue is that on boot, KDE window Decorator segfaults. I have to load Emerald manually, which works, but is there any way to make it load Emerald instead of the KDE decorator so I dont have to do this every login?
<well_laid_lawn> I would think in ccsm there would be an option to do that - if noone here knows try in #compiz
#kubuntu 2010-08-22
<Daskreech> Is it always this quiet?
<well_laid_lawn> this time of the week it is mostly
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: Saturday?
<well_laid_lawn> more like early sun morning I guess
<well_laid_lawn> it's 9am sun here
<Daskreech> nice. where is here?
<well_laid_lawn> Australia - you?
<Daskreech> Jamaica
<poseidon2010> Peru
<well_laid_lawn> heh - the other side of the world :]
<Daskreech> Yes :)
<Daskreech> hi Ludacris
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: Aussies seem to have a fairly high tech threshold
<well_laid_lawn> our gov had a push to make us the "smart nation" - seems to slowly be working
<Ludacris> Daskreech: hey
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: or Govt had a push. then they couldn't be bothered to keep pushing the push. Seems to be bearing fruit :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to disable the fade effect when using a slideshow as desktop background? It freezes my computer for several seconds every time the background changes.
<Ludacris> whats better Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> it's a matter of taste - kde usage some more resources then gnome
<Daskreech> Ludacris: which do you like better?
<CoJaBo> Ludacris: The only difference is Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses GNOME. I like KDE better :P
<CoJaBo> Lots better. GNOME reminds me of Win98. Ick.
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: Think so. Never tried. Jump into #plasma and ask
<Ludacris> I use Ubuntu and I don't know the differences other than KDE and Gnome
<Daskreech> Ludacris: there is none besides that :)
<Ludacris> oh
<Ludacris> cool
<Ludacris> so is it the same with Xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> kde has it's own apps like kopete for messaging etc
<Ludacris> I use Choqok and its for KDE
<Daskreech> Ludacris: so which ever you like using better. It's generally accepted that Gnome is more streamlined but less configurable and KDE is a little less polished but much more willing to bend to the users wishes
<CoJaBo> Ludacris: Xubuntu uses XFCE, which is very buggy- I'd stay away from it.
<Ludacris> cool thx for explaining
<Daskreech> CoJaBo: Down boy
<Daskreech> Ludacris: You can of course use XFCE if you like :)
<James147> Ludacris: the only difference between ubuntu variants are the packages that are installed by default... kubuntu uses kde but you can easily install gnome alongside kde
<Ludacris> well g2g to a restaurant bye guys
<CoJaBo> Ludacris: Of course, thats only my experiance- XFCE is intended to be minimalist, but it loaks memory like a firehose for me.
<CoJaBo> leaks
<Daskreech> rekonq is going to be default moving forward from Kubuntu?
<anderson> What is the channel Kubuntu Brazil?
<anderson> Please!!! I'm complete lost!!! Help!!!
<Tm_T> !br | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<poseidon2010> is there   a Kubuntu Brazil channel ?
<poseidon2010> ohhhh there is one :P
<anderson> I don't speak english!!!
<poseidon2010> Fair  enough, I dont  speak  portuguese
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Daskreech> anderson: ^^^
<truefx> hi guys
<truefx> i ve got a question
<anderson> Thanks!!! Friends!!
<truefx> i was just trying to write a dvd
<truefx> my k3b program has been stuck
<truefx> i try to kill it
<Daskreech> anderson: :-)
<truefx> but when i write ps
<truefx> i see nothing related iwth k3b
<truefx> i try to log out
<truefx> but k3b does not let it
<FloodBotK3> truefx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truefx> -  /usr/bin/k3b does not let me log out
<truefx> what  am i supposed to do ?
<truefx> any idea ?
<Daskreech> killall k3b ?
<truefx> let me try
<poseidon2010> Kill Kenny.... Kill Kenny  ( A joke ) :P
<truefx> ok its done
<truefx> thx
<truefx> but
<truefx> why i cant list it with ps ?
<truefx> and use kill -9 pid to kill it ?
<truefx> now i cant eject my dvd :)
<truefx> one more problem
<truefx> I may be a neophyte
<truefx> pardon my silllly questions
<truefx> from windows 7
<truefx> :)
<Daskreech> truefx: :)
<Daskreech> sudo eject
<truefx> i still cant eject
<truefx> my dvd is captured there
<truefx> :)
<truefx> I cant take it out of there
<truefx> :)
<truefx> it doesnot work
<poseidon2010> u can  try  to unmount the dvd
<FloodBotK3> truefx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> truefx: you can try a lazy unmount
<truefx> ok I will not use enter as a punctuation mark and I will try to write more question if it makes you happy
<truefx> what does lazy unmount mean ?
<truefx> how is my dvd write is unmounted *
<Daskreech> sudo umount -l /dev//dvd && sudo eject /dev/dvd
<truefx>   /dev/dvd or /dev/dvdrw not mounted
<truefx> when i write mount on konsole i cant see anything related with dvd
<Daskreech> truefx: hmm ok
<poseidon2010> well try to do a "df -h" and you will see what is mounted....
<truefx> Daskreech:any idea ?
<Daskreech> truefx: what's on mount?
<ringlej> I'm getting "KNetworkManager cannot start because the installation is misconigured" message after I upgraded to 10.04
<Daskreech> ringlej: Maybe it's misconfigured?
<poseidon2010> maybe there is a process that has "locked"  the dvd.... but I dont know how to find out from the shell....
<truefx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481676/
<truefx> its my mount
<ringlej> Daskreech: obviously. The message says that. I haven't touched anything regarding KNetworkManger since I upgraded. The next line says: "System DBUS policy does not allow it to provide user settings;"
<Daskreech> truefx: Seems to be ok
<Daskreech> ringlej: ick. Umm i'd move the .networkmanager directory as a first test
<ringlej> Daskreech: I don't have a ~/.networkmanager directory. Maybe that's the problem?
<ringlej> I created the directory and it didn't help
<Daskreech> ringlej: do you have a ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagerc?
<ringlej> Daskreech: There is a networkmanagementrc in there (not networkmanagerc)
<ringlej> $ cat networkmanagementrc
<ringlej> [General]
<ringlej> Autostart=false
<Daskreech> Sounds goodenough
<Daskreech> what's in ~/.dbus ?
<jschall> does kde sc 4.5 from backports repo work well?
<jschall> or does it cause problems?
<ringlej> Daskreech: there is also a knetworkmanagerrc there too
<ringlej> $ cat knetworkmanagerrc
<ringlej> [General]
<ringlej> Version=0.2.2
<jschall> eww network manager. get wicd!
<ringlej> Daskreech: in ~/.dbus there is a session-bus dir only
<ringlej> and in the session-bus dir there are 3 files: c03de93800e53a7a7dd4b8414ab9a7c4-{0,10,2000}
<Daskreech> Ok those should be ok
<`DT`> what is the command to start KDE from a command line boot?
<well_laid_lawn> startkde
<`DT`> "error 27: Unrecognized command"
<`DT`> i haven't run the computer if a while, and when i try to boot, it gives me "kernal panic -- attempting to kill the idle process" and does nothing
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to boot into an older kernel then
<`DT`> tried all of em, no dice
<`DT`> does a call trace, ends with "Code: Bad EIP value"
<`DT`> then i get the kernal panic - not syncing: attempted to kill process
<well_laid_lawn> might be time to check the memory then - is memtest in the grub menu?
<`DT`> i do'n't remember..lemme reboot
<well_laid_lawn> k
<`DT`> nope not there, possible memory issue then?
<well_laid_lawn> it could be it is hard to say - that's why the memtest would have been handy
<well_laid_lawn> it should be on a live cd if you have one
<`DT`> i don't, but considering i took all the ram out of this computer for another on and just shoved a few sticks in to fire up, it sound pretty likely it's the memory
<well_laid_lawn> try with one stick - don't mix brands or whatever
<`DT`> hrm i had a PC100 in with 2 PC133s
<well_laid_lawn> I've found diff brands can muck things up too
<`DT`> well i used to have three 128 sticks of different brands in there before
<`DT`> and it booted now
<`DT`> going to wait for it to go all the way through before attempting to add another stick
<well_laid_lawn> I did say "can " :]
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<Daskreech> `DT`: The order you put them in can matter
<`DT`> i was thinking that as well
<`DT`> stupid power button -_-
<`DT`> ok, putting the ram in order of 133, 133, 100 makes everything work
<well_laid_lawn> excellent to here :]
<`DT`> bet it's got like 9000 updates too
<Daskreech> Windows?
<`DT`> kubuntu
<`DT`> it was my first kde box
<`DT`> i think it's 6.**?
<`DT`> hasn;t been turned on in about a year and half
<Daskreech> `DT`: Any data on it you need
<`DT`> bunch of stuff
<Daskreech> Where "need" means you don't since it's not been turned on for oodles of ages
<`DT`> and it won't run KDE4
<`DT`> i've got alot of backed up info on it
<Daskreech> Older machine?
<`DT`> yeah
<`DT`> old gateway desktop
<`DT`> maxes out at 380mb of ram
<`DT`> 392
<`DT`> i think it's an AMD K5
<Daskreech> Wow I loved K5s :)
<`DT`> nope, Pentium 2
<Daskreech> Didn't like those as much :)
<`DT`> i know i had KDE on a K5 somewhere...
<Daskreech> granted it was the first processor I've ever bought
<`DT`> it's a 397
<Daskreech>  and all my friends came over to my house to see a Processor that was more than 200 Mhz and the crazy things you could do with it :)
<poseidon2010> hey....so u have 390M RAM  and is running KDE..... which version ?
<Daskreech> KDE3
<`DT`> ....
<Daskreech> .5 would be my guess
<`DT`> how does 3 128mb sticks equeal out to over 500mb of physical memory?
<Daskreech> One of them is double sided?
<`DT`> KDE 3.5.10
<`DT`> no, they are all single sided, 128 mb sticks
<`DT`> process manager says i have 392mb, which makes sense
<`DT`> K-Info saiy other wise
<poseidon2010> ok..... I need to install Linux in an "old" machine... like yours :) with probably same ammount of memory.... any Distro u  guys can  recommend ? Yes I will need some  sort of Windows Manager .. Thanks
<`DT`> 6.10
<`DT`> i suspect 7.10 and 8.04 will work as well
<`DT`> xubuntu of those same versions will probably be a little faster
<poseidon2010> DT, all right... thanks
<`DT`> i've actually run Xfce4 on a machine with only 100mb of ram
<`DT`> that was the K5, real old laptop
<`DT`> with a hard drive to big for the bios
<poseidon2010> XFCE...... nice light WM :)
<`DT`> everytime it lost power, it wiped out the MBR
<poseidon2010> :P
<wrigglesworth> Hi guys. I just installed ubuntu 10.1 on my pc and basically every looked normal for a while but after a restart everything is huge. When I try to change the screen resolution it just expands the desktop to off the screen. Sound familiar to anyone? Can anyone help?
<Daskreech> poseidon2010: What do you want to use the machinefor?
<well_laid_lawn> there's #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 wrigglesworth
<wrigglesworth> thanx
<poseidon2010> Daskreech, Browse the Internet...... But I think it will die with  Flash videos.... nothing major as compiling or things like that
<coteyr> and .deb people around?
<Daskreech> poseidon2010: Flash kills my computer which is much newer. Flash needs to die :)
<Daskreech> coteyr: Starting off a conversation with "And". nice
<poseidon2010> hehehe....sorry gotta go.... a lady is looking for me.... bye now.... and thanks....
<coteyr> well nothing like a typo, but the question was clear; Any .deb people around need help building a simple package.
<Daskreech> coteyr: too complex for checkinstall?
<`DT`> well, i am off for the night, tootles
<`DT`> and thanks for the help again ^_^
<well_laid_lawn> tootles :] heh
<Daskreech> Night
<well_laid_lawn> doesn't gdebi also build debs?
<well_laid_lawn> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<well_laid_lawn> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 236 kB
<well_laid_lawn> maybe not
<coteyr> Daskreech; well its really really simple I have some config files that I need in palce on about 40 servers, so I build the package (http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/package.htm) but one of the configuration files is also installed by a nother package
<coteyr> basically I want to install a nagios.cfg file and a nagios_local.cfg file that is custom.
<Daskreech> those two?
<Daskreech> do they need versioning?
<coteyr> and do so on a bunch of machines, so  in the controll file I added the dependencies and then the two files in the right place and when I try to install I get the error.
<coteyr> How do one version a cofig file in dev (they are versioned in my SCM but I don't think that is what you meant)
<coteyr> dev = deb
<Daskreech> Just like any other deb
<Daskreech>  Number goes up and it becomes a new version :)
<coteyr> Ok but the config file is custom and I need it to replace a file from another package.
<coteyr> so the verion of my file is say 0.2 but I need it to replace the config file of nagios-nrpe-server 0:2.12-3ubuntu1 (in this case)
<Daskreech> coteyr: ah I see
<Daskreech> coteyr: why are you using debs to do this?
<coteyr> good fit
<coteyr> 40 server
<coteyr> all ubuntu
<coteyr> existing private repo
<coteyr> better then tar -xzf file.tgz and then manually installing the dependencies
<well_laid_lawn> there is
<well_laid_lawn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<taozhiwei> 有人吗
<dylan_hrayka> ok this is proly such a newbie question but how do you change the wallpaper?
<dylan_hrayka> ok this is proly such a newbie question but how do you change the wallpaper?
<dylan_hrayka> ok this is proly such a newbie question but how do you change the wallpaper?
<dylan_hrayka> hello?
<dylan_hrayka> \anyone?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jussi> dylan_hrayka: hi
<jussi> dylan_hrayka: right click the descktop -> desktop settings :)
<jussi> hi raddy
<dylan_hrayka> a thanx jussi
<jussi> yw!
<raddy> I am using the KDE 4.5 back port Lynx,
<raddy> It appears Kopete has not been compiled with Jabber video support.
<raddy> Can anybody try to figure out whether my findings are correct?
<jussi> raddy: 1 sec
<raddy> okk
<jussi> raddy: Im not sure. (cant see much at this second). perhaps its better to check in #kubuntu-devel
<raddy> jussi: Ohh ok
<PhamtomF4> hola
<wilhart> hello peeps, how do i enable 5.1 sound i got this in stereo now and can't hear my front center?
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> is there any project like ubuntu manual.org for kubuntu?
<abhijit> hello???
<abhijit> anyone?
<wilhart> pulseaudio -D
<wilhart> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<wilhart> nobody help me
<Surunveri> hi
<Surunveri> I m using kubuntu 10.04
<Surunveri> there  was this automatic update feature
<Surunveri> so I updated the files but
<Surunveri> I ran out of HD space
<Surunveri> and i went to sleep too
<Surunveri> or to take a nap
<Surunveri> so when iwoke up
<Surunveri> there was this message that you have 0 hd space left
<Surunveri> i dont remember exactly
<Surunveri> and the computer was frozen so i had to use the restart key
<Surunveri> now when kubuntu starts it gives me a login popup which it normally didnt give due to installation preferences
<Surunveri> and when i enter the correct User/Pass
<Surunveri> it loads for a second and then refuses
<Surunveri> the login details are correct becasue i tried with incorrect un/pw and it didnt try to load anything  in that case
<Surunveri> but the console
<Surunveri> there was 2 buttons
<Surunveri> one of them allowed Console login
<Surunveri> and so this works
<Surunveri> and apparently also internet works and irsssi does
<Surunveri> but idont know how to get the graphical desktop back or how to fix this
<Surunveri> so anyone
<Surunveri> ?
<Surunveri> and i also removed a non-system package with sudo aptitude remove to get more freespace
<Surunveri> that was 450mb approx
<Surunveri> Anyone?
<Surunveri> i guess i'll have to reinstall this piece of crap OS again D:
<Surunveri> Is theree anyway to do that without plugging the CD    drive and the CD
<Surunveri> like some repair installation feature
<dD0T> Hi guys. I'm running a Ubuntu 10.04 and want to switch it over to a KDE environment. Apparently kubuntu-desktop will do the job but is there a way to get rid of all the gnome stuff in a safe manner? I did a bit of searching and it seems most stuff concerning this issues is outdated or pretty hackish (or both).
<dD0T> Thanks
<mint_> Why you want to switch to KDE?
<Torch> Surunveri: your kde settings might be broken because they could not be saved correctly when the disk was full.
<Torch> Surunveri: try moving away $HOME/.kde
<dD0T> mint_: Because I don't like the chubbiness of Gnome. Everything takes so much space and there's no theme that fixes it while not looking ugly. Also gnome is outdated tech imho.
<Torch> dD0T: if all else fails you can go through the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop and uninstall any that aren't also dependencies of kubuntu-desktop
<Surunveri> sorry
<Surunveri> trywhat?
<dD0T> Torch: I guess this is what this guy did? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde . Anyone tried those commands?
<Torch> Surunveri: move away the directory $HOME/.kde
<Surunveri> how do i do that
<Surunveri> in the console
<Torch> Surunveri: on a shell in your home dir, run "mv .kde .kde_bak"
<Surunveri> ok how can i close irssi from the console to do that :D
<Torch> Surunveri: "/quit"
<Torch> Surunveri: you have more than one console though
<Torch> ...
<dD0T> Ah well. It's a vm anyway. Might as well just give it a shot ;-)
<Torch> dD0T: maybe. can't tell. also, terrible idea with the scroll bars so you can't really read it ;-)
<Surunveri> ok i tried mv .kde .kde_bak
<Surunveri> but nothing happened
<Torch> Surunveri: you still cannot log in?
<Surunveri> i tried logging in, didnt work
<Surunveri> im not sure if it was in the correct folder
<Surunveri> but there was no error message
<Torch> Surunveri: then it should have worked
<Torch> Surunveri: there's enough free space available?
<Surunveri> there's at least 400mb after removing a package that took 400mb
<Surunveri> i could get more space freed but i dont know the console commands for deleting folders
<Surunveri> and trying del delete help and such didnt produce any hints on what they might be
<Torch> Surunveri: you can check from the console with "df -h" how much free space is available. you don't have to quit irssi to do so, you can switch virtual consoles with alt+f1, alt+f2 and so on.
<Torch> Surunveri: it's "rm"
<Surunveri> according to this there's 334mb
<Torch> Surunveri: you can also try to run "startkde" and see if that gets you somehwere or what error message it produces
<Surunveri> $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the Xserevr
<Surunveri> * Xserver
<Surunveri> is  the error message
<Torch> Surunveri: nothing else but that single line?
<Surunveri> nothing else
<Surunveri> btw is there away to change the console fontsize
<Surunveri> well.. that's not important
<Surunveri> nevermidn
<Surunveri> :D
<Surunveri> is ther a way to fix the installation somehow
<Surunveri> is there a console command for deleting files?
<dD0T> Surunveri: rm
<dD0T> Surunveri: rm -R deletes directories with content. But be careful with that one
<Surunveri> ok
<dD0T> Surunveri: What did you even do to mess up your installation? ;-)
<dD0T> (not that it's particularily hard to do so, just curious)
<Surunveri> there was a pop up 'you have X new updates'
<Surunveri> and I was running low on HD space i didnt know how much exactly
<Surunveri> but I didnt read into the content of the updates very much
<Surunveri> apparently one of them was a Kernel Image update
<Surunveri> and during the update HD space ran out
<Surunveri> i was napping in the meanwhile
<dD0T> Surunveri: Ah. That's unfortunate. You'd think they'd check for such stuff
<Surunveri> so when i woke up there was this popup message telling me that you have 0HD space left
<Surunveri> yeah
<Surunveri> the reason i musing linux in the first place is because my old HD died
<Surunveri> and i havent bothered getting windows D:
<Surunveri> but every now and then something happens
<dD0T> Surunveri: Tried to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to continue the installtion? Or is the host system not working at all?
<Surunveri> I've been trying to ask questions about if there are such commands
<Surunveri> :D
<dD0T> (maybe there's even a real continuation and cleanup command...but I don't know any out of the top of my head. Check manpages I guess^^)
<Surunveri> neitherworks
<Surunveri> or
<Surunveri> i mean
<Surunveri> the update works but
<dD0T> Surunveri: Eh well. Prefix sudo
<dD0T> unless you have a root shell that is
<Surunveri> yea it doesnt work anyway
<dD0T> sudo apt-get update && sudo blabla
<Surunveri> 0 new...
<dD0T> Surunveri: Ah. To bad.
<Surunveri> so
<dD0T> Surunveri: So the system comes up but x does not?
<Surunveri> i dont know exactly
<Torch> dD0T: he says he cannot login in kdm.
<dD0T> Torch: KDM comes up?
<Torch> dD0T: that's what i gathered, yes.
<Surunveri> so what now
<dD0T> dpkg-reconfigure random stuff and if that doesn't help reinstall? I'm not that much of a linux guru ;-)
<Surunveri> any ideas+
<dD0T> Surunveri: You could try sudo apt-get check for the lolz
<Torch> Surunveri: create a new users. try if you can log in with that new user.
<Surunveri> h0w d0 i do that
<Torch> Surunveri: man useradd
<Surunveri> i dont know how to use that
<Torch> Surunveri: use what? just run that command. it will show you the help ("man page") for the useradd command.
<Surunveri> yeah
<Surunveri> but i stil dotn knwo how
<Surunveri> i'll ujst try to find the CD and see if there's an install repair function or whatever on it
<dD0T> Surunveri: I think you can just type useradd (maybe with a name after it) and it'll ask you for everything it needs
<Torch> Surunveri: there is not.
<Surunveri> so reinstall
<Surunveri> ?
<dD0T> (unless I confuse it with adduser which I do all the time...who came up with this ***** naming)
<dD0T> Surunveri: I guess that might safe you some time if you didn't heavily customize the system
<Surunveri> well yeah
<Surunveri> i didnt heavily customize it
<Torch> Surunveri: and you won't learn anything in the process.
<Surunveri> but this does piss me off
<Surunveri> D:
<dD0T> Torch: He wants to use his system I guess ;-)
<Surunveri> yeah
<dD0T> Torch: Not much to learn if your time is burned away with you getting nowhere.
<Surunveri> just an OS and not very good to my opinio neither
 * Torch shrugs.
<dD0T> Surunveri: Be prepared to have such encounters from time to time when using linux (though most of them aren't that grave)
<Surunveri> dunno when i had windows i thought it's crap. that changed as soon as i got this :D
<dD0T> Surunveri: Nah, 7 is actually pretty decent
<Surunveri> yeah that's what I meant
<Surunveri> in contrast it was a lot better
<dD0T> Surunveri: So was XP but it was getting old
<Surunveri> xp worked fine indeed
 * dD0T skipped Vista
<Surunveri> well it's not like i made many any serious isntallations
<Surunveri> :D
<Surunveri> just hope i dont need to format the drive
<dD0T> But back @ topic: Linux is nice if you either want to do nothing with your system but a bit of surfing and text processing. Or if you are a real poweruser willing to dig in. But for the average users it won't usually be worth the trouble (sry guys^^)
<Surunveri> yea i agree on that
<dD0T> mileage may vary of course. But that's my experience
<Surunveri> D
<Surunveri> :D
<Surunveri> that's pretty much how i thought too
<dD0T> That said KDE 4.X really has come a long way and is a pretty decent desktop. If they'd manage to make it a coherent experience that would be great
<Surunveri> biggest flaw of linux is that
<Surunveri> windows was here first D:
<Surunveri> so everything is made for windows first.. well almost everything
<Surunveri> and since you basicly dont use the OS, it's justa  neccesity for being able to use everything else
<Surunveri> the fac that all programs are more available for win is a big factor
<Surunveri> t
<Surunveri> oh well
<Surunveri> reinstall time :D
<dD0T> Surunveri: Sure. But it would also help if they didn't keep breaking stuff that already worked *audiocoughcough* But I think we should stop that discussion in here ;-)
<dD0T> Kinda offtoopic^^
<dD0T> Oh. The current KDE has Aero Snap functionality setup and ready to go. Loving it already ;-)
<dD0T> Though I wonder: Is it normal that the fonts in the configuration dialogs are huuuge or is this kde getting confused by running in a vm that changes resolution from time to time?
<jussi> dD0T: define huge? (screenshot?)
<Dan_L> what's aero snap?
<dD0T> definitely broken :-( http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/6177/snapshot2f.png
<dD0T> I'll reboot and see if it makes things better
<Dan_L> dD0t:  there's definitely some queer going on there.
<ubuntu> hi there
<dD0T> Dan_L: And it's reproducible. Boot in the vm. Everything is fine. Start aps. They look normal. Maximize the vm. Still everything looks right, deskop enlarges as expected. Open a new app: Font sizes completely off
<dD0T> Seems it's getting the dpis wrong...fixing them to 120 works.
<dD0T> But that's not like it's supposed to work...
<Dan_L> dDot:  what are you using for the VM?
<Dan_L> dd0t: rather
<Dan_L> do you have compsoting enabled?
<dD0T> Dan_L: No compositing afaik. glxinfo says I have direct rendering available though
<niteye> i deleted my swap partition and created (and then activated) a new one, everything goes great except that hibernate (suspend to disk) doesnt work, it does some stuff and then shuts down but when rebooting it just does a normal boot instead
<cookie> dos anyone know any software that lets you view your mobile broadband signal?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dD0T> Seems like this issue is pretty old....I guess I'll just force the dpis then if it won't get fixed :-)
<paddywang> Hey anyone is free to answer me one question please?
<paddywang> How to patch the whole directory using the patch command?
<ganeshp> hi, i have upgraded my kubuntu lucid amd64 with KDE 4.5 yesterday. Everything is working fine, except while applications run as root user, their looks are obsolete.  Not sure how to fix them. Kindly advise.
<surunveri> :D
<BluesKaj> ganeshp, yeah , if you check some of those apps are probly gtk , not kde
<surunveri> reinstalled kubuntu
<ganeshp> for example when I run kdisk partitioner, or kuser these use to run fine with original kubuntu installation.
<surunveri> sudo aptitude install firefox
<surunveri> ops
<surunveri> wrong window :D
<surunveri> which reminds how to install java.. i forgot it twas something java.sun or similiar
<surunveri> anyone ?/
<BluesKaj> ganeshp, I don't see kdisk listed in the default apps
<BluesKaj> but I do KDE partition manager, and right it does have datred "look " :(
<ganeshp> BluesKaj, I believe it is part of standard KDE.  Just now I checked the application name and that is partitionmanager.  When I run this as myself as user, it works just fine.  My problem is only with root user :(
<BluesKaj> so you have  ultiple users and you're the admin ?
<BluesKaj> err multiple
<BluesKaj> just wondering why you run them as root
<ganeshp> yeah, I have three users. And I do run few apps using kdesudo, when I run any application with kdesudo, I face this gui problem
<surunveri> hi sorry.. I remember installing java was something like 'sudo aptitude install default-java6-jre'
<surunveri> but icant remember what the line was
<BluesKaj> are you running all apps from the run box ?
<surunveri> so..anyone know ? im using kubuntu 10.04
<ganeshp> BluesKaj, ok few applications such as partitionmanager or apt-get clean etc wont run without root priviledges.
<ganeshp> yes
<ganeshp> BluesKaj, I also tried running applications as root from Konsole.  results were identical
<BluesKaj> ganeshp, but it's just graphics you find annoying , that otherwise the apps all run ok ?
<ganeshp> BluesKaj, you are right. There was no issue other than graphics.  Everything else worked just fine.
<najla> anybody can help me??
<najla> how can i get indonesian channel??
<BluesKaj> ganeshp, I think the issue will be solved soon , kde4.5 is still in dev
<ganeshp> BluesKaj, alright then. I will wait for a month or two more.  Thanks for your time & attention.
<glaucous> Is it possible to write zeros to drive with KDE Partition Manager?
<glaucous> Okay you can do that with shred, never mind
<surunveri> hey
<surunveri> anyone know how to install java on kubuntu 10.04
<surunveri> i should've written it down somewhere 0|
<BluesKaj> !java | surunveri
<ubottu> surunveri: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<surunveri> !Java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<surunveri> ok
<surunveri> what is lucid and how od i check partner repository
<surunveri> and what does multiverse repository mean
<surunveri> im sorry i dont get it :<
<BluesKaj> lucid is the latest (k)ubuntu release
<BluesKaj> !repository | surunveri
<ubottu> surunveri: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<surunveri> ok but i'd just liek to isntall java
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> and if i remember correctly last time it was just typing sudo aptitude install default-java6 or something liket hat
<BluesKaj> surunveri, java can be tricky, check the url tutorial above
<baxeico> hi guys. i'm willing to upgrade to kde 4.5.0 from backports
<baxeico> but aptitude suggest to uninstall libqt4-phonon to restore broken dependencies
<baxeico> is it safe?
<baxeico> libqt4-phonon: Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is to be installed.
<surunveri> mm
<surunveri> btw
<BluesKaj> baxeico_, is there an option to use the package maintainer ?
<surunveri> is there anyway to slowdown the mouse
<surunveri> other than from System Settings, Keyboard&Mouse and minimizing the mouse acceleration
<Dan_L> surunveri:  what's wrong with minimizing the mouse acceleration?
<surunveri> it's probably because of my mouse or something
<surunveri> but it's still kind of quick
<surunveri> well
<surunveri> i suppose it's ok when
<surunveri> doing normal stuff like browsing
<surunveri> but it's hard to draw
<FloodBotK3> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dan_L> Surunveri:  the first thing that comes to mind is adjusting the mouse settings under mouse
<surunveri> is there another place to adjust settings
<surunveri> than the keyboard/mouse section at system settings?
<Dan_L> Not that I know of.  What's wrong with doing it under system settings?
<surunveri> well it's still too fast
<surunveri> :D
<Dan_L> hmmmm
<Dan_L> ok
<surunveri> it's probably because of
<surunveri> the mouse or something
<Dan_L> whut kind of mouse?
<surunveri> i think it's Logitech G something. I think it's G1
<surunveri> but
<surunveri> i dont know about that
<surunveri> It would just be nicer if it was 2-4 times slower
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> now im using maybe 1/16th of the area of the mat
<Dan_L> I've had the occasional issue with the high end logitech mice
<surunveri> but it's not that big a deal.. i just thoughgt of asking about it again
<Dan_L> can you depress your web wheel?
<Dan_L> My MX series was moving painfully slow
<surunveri> depress your webwheel
<surunveri> nevermind?
<surunveri> ops
<surunveri> sorry
<FloodBotK3> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> wrong window with nevermind
<surunveri> what do you mean depress webwheel?
<Dan_L> is the web wheel a button?
<mangan88> Anybody care to give some helpful advice? Using Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and my iPod Touch isn't recognized when connected via USB. I'm interested in the best way to troubleshoot the cause of this.
<BluesKaj> !ipod | mangan88
<ubottu> mangan88: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mangan88> I checked the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone, which just tells me ipod touch is natively supported. Are there any steps I can take to ensure the system sees/mounts my ipod? It's as if it's not connected at all
<mangan88> I've ensured that libimobiledevice and amarok are installed and up-to-date
<funkeyDuder> I am trying to modify a package but when a change the source code and rebuild with debuild it complians about failing a test
<funkeyDuder> sorry when I change the source
<Morydd> How can I make my external drive mount to a specific location? The problem I'm having is that if I have both my external USB drive and my phone mounted at the same time, I can't get at the one that was mounted second it seems.
<slow-motion> hi
<kalib> Hi there. How can I install skype on my kubuntu 10.04? I'm using x64. Can't find skype on my aptitude sources.
<pano> Riddell: are you the Riddell that edited https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TranslationsDay ?^^
<pano> Riddell: just a quick note: rekonq does have “upstream” translations ;-)
<pano> I don’t know why one would think rekonq does not have *any* translations at all^^
<pano> Riddell: Just take a look here (it may be *very* slow though): http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/po/rekonq.po/
<iconmefisto> kalib: download it from www.skype.com
<pano> you can fetch the po files in $kdesvn/trunk/l10n-kde4/$language-code/messages/extragear-network/rekonq.po
<Morydd> How can I make my external drive mount to a specific location? The problem I'm having is that if I have both my external USB drive and my phone mounted at the same time, I can't get at the one that was mounted second it seems.
<iconmefisto> Morydd: edit fstab so the ext drive mounts where you want it
<iconmefisto> Morydd: what fs type is the ext drive? does the partition have a label?
<Morydd> the external drive is ext3
<windycitybro> have a question on how to extract and install via command line
<windycitybro> very confused , need step by step. Most of the help pages seem to assume that you're familiar with command line and so dont include all the steps for us Noobies
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: what are you trying to install?
<windycitybro> trying to extract a file I downloaded. Dont know where the tar file went to and where to extract it to
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: well, the first thing would be to find it, what browser did you use to download it?
<windycitybro> firefox 3.5 and i'm using Karmic
<James147> windycitybro: downloads should end up in ~/Downlaods   sometimes they end up in ~/Documents  depending on the browser
<Walzmyn> ehh, is that 10.04? I can't keep the goofy names straight
<Walzmyn> if you haven't changed anything, firefox downloads to the desktop
<James147> Walzmyn: no, 10.04 is lucid
<Walzmyn> again, I can't keep the goofy names striaght
<James147> Walzmyn: :D
<windycitybro> ok, as a slight side step............
<windycitybro> If it downloads and extracts automatically I'm ok
<windycitybro> but.........
<James147> most broswers dont automatically extract files
<windycitybro> in those cases where I have to manually extract, I know I can do it from the terminal, not clear on all the proceedures
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: what is this application?
<James147> windycitybro: its easier to use ark to extract files (a gui program)
<James147> windycitybro: it should alunch if you click the archive in dolphin
<windycitybro> it "was" splashy-screen for the boot screen, (before I deleted it from frustration0
<Walzmyn> firefox's default download spot is the desktop. If it's not there, go to >>Edit>>preference>>General  -  There you can see where you're downloading
<windycitybro> yes part of the problem is that I dont know "where" to extract the file to using ark. I get the really long list of files asking me wher e i want to put it
<James147> ^^ ~/Desktop  :)
<Walzmyn> just use "extract here, autodetect subfolder"
<windycitybro> wouldnt it be ez'er to do it via the terminal
<Walzmyn> If everything inside is in a single folder, it'll be dropped onto the desktop, if not, Ark will stick it in a folder named the same as your compressed file
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: no
<windycitybro> I'm sure if i knew the commands it'd go through in a snap
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: it might be faster, but not easier
<windycitybro> hmm....
<James147> windycitybro: just right click it in dolphin and click "Extract here, autodetect subfolder"   thats easier then trying to remember the command :)
<windycitybro> so do I right click the file and select from the menu? or shud I open ARk form the applications toolbar
<windycitybro> I dont have dolphin
<Walzmyn> don't have dolphin?
<windycitybro> I'm using Gnome
<James147> ...
<Walzmyn> ...
<maco> windycitybro: why ask here instead of #ubuntu then?
<maco> this channel is for kubuntu, which is kde
<James147> then you probally dont ahve ark... we assumed you where suing kde as you are in #kubuntu not #ubuntu :)
<Walzmyn> ok, we're glad to help you, but if you're in the KDE forum, running Gnome should be one of the first things you tell us
<windycitybro> I'm running Kubuntu, but I have ubuntu as well so I log into ubuntu cuz I have lot of stuff on desktop
<windycitybro> but.........
<windycitybro> I guess the dolphin file browser is default on Kubuntu?
<Walzmyn> dolphin is part of KDE
<James147> windycitybro: yes... but i ask... do yuo ahve kubuntu and ubuntu as seperate installs?
<windycitybro> gotcha
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: do you realise there is a diffence between ubuntu and gnome?
<James147> windycitybro: because you can save space and make it easier to switch if you install "ubuntu-desktop" in kubuntu or "kubuntu-desktop" in ubuntu
<windycitybro> I think so..........I loaded Ubuntu from live Cd, then DL Kubuntu from software apps menu, it was a full DL so my flash screen shows Kubuntu splash first then..............
<windycitybro> ubuntu, then I can log in under either
<Walzmyn> ok, what you did was install the Ubuntu distro, then you installed the KDE desktop into that
<windycitybro> WOW! how do I do that ?
<James147> windycitybro: ahh :) then it sounds like you dont have a seperate install... in which case you should beable to run dolphin in gnome
<windycitybro> ok, that sounds familiar, I think i did it .........once
<windycitybro> how to do?
<Walzmyn> James147: but what will his default compression utility be?
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: hit alt+F2 and type dolphin
<James147> Walzmyn: I have no clue, but that might depends n which enviroment hes in... either way I think dolphin will probally sue ark
<James147> (and if not it dosent really matter as long as the option is there)
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: it has been my expreince that trying to use diffrent desktops is a pain. I'd pick one, then install that *buntu flavor
 * Walzmyn nods at James147
<James147> windycitybro: also... if you know know already... you can switch to kde from the login manager (there should be a button somewhere on it)
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: hey, are you trying to fix the splash screen 'cause it goofed up when you installed KDE?
<windycitybro> from the login screen right? Can I also do it from the toolbar "switch User"? and do I "Have" to log into Kubuntu to extract those filke
<maco> windycitybro: do you know the name of the tar?
<maco> or heck...
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: KDE and Gnome are just interfaces. The applications (Ark for KDE) will run nomatter what you're logged into
<maco> find ~ -name *.tar*
<James147> windycitybro: i wouldnt use switch user.... that will just create another login session... also you `should` beable to do it from gnome aas all kde apps will work in gnome
<maco> there itll list all the tars youve got
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: hey, are you trying to fix the splash screen 'cause it goofed up when you installed KDE?
<maco> Walzmyn: i think windycitybro is trying to install software from a tar he cant find
<maco> <windycitybro> trying to extract a file I downloaded. Dont know where the tar file went to and where to extract it to
<Walzmyn> maco: yeah, but he's trying to fix the splash screen. I'm thinking there's a way to do that though apt that'd be better
<Walzmyn> When he installed KDE if he told it to use kdm instead of gvm durring the install process it'll mess the spash stuff up.
<Walzmyn> but reinstalling the Ubuntu/gnome splashing thing will solve it
<maco> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Walzmyn> yeah, what he said
<maco> and, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm     <-- to change the login screen
<windycitybro> sorry dont know what happened i musta hit somethin...typical nooby goof
<windycitybro> concerning sep. installs How do i know if I have them?
<windycitybro> .......I thought I did
<maco> windycitybro: if you installed the kubuntu package through software center, you do not have separate installs
<maco> separate installs would mean you used an ubuntu CD and a kubuntu CD and dual-booted
<maco> (or if you also have windows..... triple-booted)
<James147> windycitybro: you will only have seperate installs if you install from a live cd twice... from what you said you did it i would say you dont
<windycitybro> Wow...ok.......ohhhh ok
<pano> Riddell: if you read this, and have any questions, you can find me in #rekonq :-)
<James147> windycitybro: so you should beable to access alla your files/programs from either gnome or kde
<windycitybro> ok... its clear now. I went towards the Kubuntu for the educational suite
<windycitybro_> ok...I see that after no reply...180secs, I'm kicked out. Can I fix this?
<James147> windycitybro_: thats a no ping replay... it happens when you have network problems
<maco> windycitybro_: just means your network was slow
<windycitybro_> oh..ok
<windycitybro_> ok, now about about wine?
<aftertaf> hey, anyone good with ATI cards ? cant use the ATI drivers anymore but need energy-saving capabilities to stop laptop from overheating
<James147> windycitybro_: what about wine?
<windycitybro_> I DL it, used it for uTorrent and it worked fine, but............
<windycitybro_> I'm partial to CdBurner XP, so I DL...installed via the Wine Program installer, ........
<James147> windycitybro_: why utorrent? is ktorrent not good enough?
<windycitybro_> but when I try to open/run the app with Wine, it does nothing at all
<windycitybro_> I know I can use Brasso, but I like CdBurner
<aftertaf> windycitybro_: for burning with linux, use k3b. Its feature full and easy to use
<aftertaf> or brasso...
<aftertaf> wine isnt really meant for acessing the hardware in such a way . .
<James147> windycitybro_: wine cannt run `all` windows programs... and it  runs allot of them poorly... its best to use native applications if they are availble
<Walzmyn> k3b's as good as anything I ever used in windows (better than many)
<aftertaf> you can use a coat hanger to open a bottle of wine, but a corkscrew is better
<aftertaf> :)
 * James147 agrees with Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> aftertaf: or you could get something worth drinking...
<aftertaf> Walzmyn:  :))))
<windycitybro_> Ktorrent is ...ok, but transmission works better. I'm just in the "Ooh, what does that button do ?" stage of  Ubuntu lol
<windycitybro_> I saw k3b only AFTR installing DeVeDE last night. arrgh
<windycitybro_> I didnt know Ksb was for that
<windycitybro_> *k3b
<FloodBotK3> windycitybro_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aftertaf> lol
<James147> :S
<James147> you might want to see to you connection :) if your running torrents then that can affect irc
<James147> windycitybro: ^^
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> I dont have sound in firefox /w flashg
<surunveri> flash
<surunveri> im not sure why
<surunveri> :D
<FloodBotK3> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> but i had to reinstall kubuntu today
<Walzmyn> windycitybro: Krunner is awesome - just start typing what kind of app you're looking for "word processor" or "cd burner"
<Walzmyn> surunveri: it's because flash sucks. My sounds drops out every other reboot
<surunveri> no but
<surunveri> before i had to reinstall kubuntu
<James147> surunveri: but you can try reinstalling it to see if that helps :)  (sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer)
<surunveri> it worked
<surunveri> without such problems
<FloodBotK3> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> ok
<surunveri> i'll try those ... do i do it with the && or separately?
<James147> surunveri: either.. && just means run the next command if the first one dosent fail...
<surunveri> so it should maybe work now?
<surunveri> =D
<James147> surunveri: if you restart all yopur browsers it `should`
<James147> but flash is anoying :p
<surunveri> hmm sitll ntohing =|
<surunveri> im not sure what's this about
<surunveri> im not sure if i got audio at all
<surunveri> D:
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> because i've not tested it anywhere
<FloodBotK3> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> surunveri: then you might want to see if your system actuall have audio first :)
<surunveri> yea.. how 8D
<surunveri> oh wait neverminmd :D
<surunveri> hmm there's no sound at all
<surunveri> apparently
<surunveri> .D
<James147> then thats a completely different problem :)
<surunveri> yeah but i have no idea what that's about
<surunveri> i didnt do anything special just installed kubuntu
<surunveri> again
<surunveri> same cd as before
<James147> surunveri: ^^ might want to install kubuntu-restricted-extras to make sure you ahve the right codecs for playing music first :)
<surunveri> yeah
<surunveri> :D
<windycitybro> aarrgh......... Cant burn files to dvd w/ k3b. Why does it have to preformat, and then that doesnt work so it says Erase Failed, and I can burn. Brasso doesnt work.....why ....dont know
<windycitybro> help please
<client> sers
<beny> .
<surunveri> ok i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras and did some system updates
<surunveri> and then restarted computer
<surunveri> and then i tried to open a video file
<netsavy006> Hi.
<surunveri> and got error message 'alsa default output' doesnt work
<netsavy006> I understand this mainly for kubuntu and not ubuntu, but I'm in ubuntu chat and I'm not getting any help.
<netsavy006> I  can't figure out how to fix my problem. I went to system >  administration > hardware drivers, and it mentioned of a driver for  my ati driver for my computer that would allow me to have 3d settings  since I was told by an app I didn't have that, I decided to activate the  driver. It installed it and told me I needed to reboot. But after that I  couldn't get into my computer. I just see the Ubuntu name / logo and  the 4 do
<Krtz> hi, I think since KDE 4.5, I have a problem with aMule and the its tray icon, it is like another windows get open for the tray. Has anyone the same problem or a solution? http://yfrog.com/7eamuletrayiconinkde45p
<albuquerque> oi
<NRyan115> hello.... does anyone want to help a noob like me to install kubuntu onto my machine? I got an error and the "check disk" utility before install says the disk is fine
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: what was the error
<NRyan115> The error was "The ext4 file system creation in partition #9 of seriel ATA RAID nvidia_bgbhdedb (RAID5_LS) failed."
<NRyan115> I tried it again with reiserfs and it was the same mesage
<NRyan115> I already have Windows Vista installed
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: err, I don't know. The partition utility should be able to format the parititon
<lolofofo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<NRyan115> I have 3 drives in RAID 5 and previousely have Windows XP in one partition, and Vista in another..... along with a seperate partition for games, and for storage etc. I have decided I no longer need XP and want to start using Kubuntu
<NRyan115> But I get that error everytime no matter what file syste I choose
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: typically you'll use 3 partitions for Linux - Swap, root and home
<NRyan115> Well I set a 10gb partition for swap, and a 50gb partition for root - it never asked about home
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: sounds like you need to check the physical disk, but I think this is over my head
<Walzmyn> how much ram do you have?
<NRyan115> 2 GB
<Walzmyn> 4 GB for swap would be fine then
<NRyan115> I am not having any disk errors. I have checked my Windows logs and no signs of bad sectors or anything
<NRyan115> that is fine but I already had a 10gb slice free
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: sorry, bud. Yer over my head :(
<NRyan115> well thats fine but could you possibly tell me which direction I should go?
<NRyan115> typing the errer into search engine didnt help
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: if it were me, I'd delete those partitions and re-create them, see if the linux utility can work with that
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: just make sure you've got everything backed up from the working Winders partition
<NRyan115> I've been using Vista on this computer for 2-3 years now, and Xp before that - I just want to use Kubuntu and aside from the fact that I am using RAID5 with a few partitions I really am not trying to do anything advanced
<NRyan115> You want me to erase all of my partitions? No I can not do that
<Walzmyn> NRyan115: not all, just the one's you're trying to stick linux on
<NRyan115> But they do not have any file system on them at all how do you want me to erase them?
<NRyan115> they are both just "fre space"
<NRyan115> free*
<Walzmyn> go grab a gparted live CD
<Walzmyn> but they exist. remove the partition competely
<James147> NRyan115: try partitionmanager ... you should be able to install it on the livd cd
<Walzmyn> I've got company, I've got to go
<NRyan115> ok thank you
<NRyan115> I still dont quiet understand why I have to use another live cd to delete blank un formatted partitions so that kubuntu can format them
<James147> NRyan115: you dont... you can install gparted or partitionmanger on the kubuntu livecd
<NRyan115> ok so lets assume I dont know how to install anything yet - lets pretend I'm a noob
<NRyan115> (looks both ways... yes pretend)
<James147> NRyan115: assuming you already have a internetconnection up... either run this command in knosole "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install partitionmanager"  or launch the program "kpackagekit"  to do it through a gui
<NRyan115> ok well I am using the computer in question so I will have to leave to do this/ Thank you for the suggestion I will try this.
<James147> NRyan115: once in the live cd run quassel to get back ehre :)
<James147> NRyan115: then we should be able to help :)  (note, select try kubuntu rather then the install kubuntu option from the cd.. that will boot a full ddesktop)
<NRyan115> ok thanks james...
<zeltak> i need help...urget...moved to kubuntu from arch a few days ago and had system freezes once every few hours...now its every few MINUTES :(
<zeltak> i am looking at syslog but not seeing much each time..
<zeltak> i really like kubuntu but my system is unusable..anyone mind helping me getting this sorted?
<LineVass> I'm having intermittent issues with kubuntu 10.04 on x64. occasionally (maybe 30% of the time) when I boot in my monitors stay in power-save mode. syslog shows: kdm[887]: X server died during startup
<LineVass> Everything else is fine. I can ssh in, ec.
<NRyan115> still here james?
<James147> NRyan115: yup
<NRyan115> hey
<NRyan115> im in live cd and typed in that command into terminal
<NRyan115> can we private?
<James147> NRyan115: prefure not to... others might know something I dont
<James147> NRyan115: did the command run succefully?
<NRyan115> yes, it asked me to continue and I hit yes it is all done now
<NRyan115> although I do not see partitionmanager listed under utilities
<James147> NRyan115: you should now be able to launch partitionmanager  and edit the partitions manualy
<James147> NRyan115: try: <Alt>+<F2> and type "partitionmanager" in it
<NRyan115> but I do see KDE partition manager listed under system
<James147> NRyan115: thats it
<NRyan115> do programs not get auto added to the ... (sorry) start menu
<NRyan115> oh that is it?
<James147> yes.. partitionmanager is the packagename... and also the executable name... but the menus get a nicer name :)
<NRyan115> ok well I alreayd have a problem
<James147> what problem?
<NRyan115> it lists my drives seperately saying there are no partitions on them.... instead seeing it as 1 RAID5 array
<James147> NRyan115: ... hmmm
<NRyan115> instead of* seeing them as an array
 * James147 wonders if it can do RAID partitions...
<James147> NRyan115: are you using software or hardware raid?
<NRyan115> hardware
<James147> NRyan115: huh... would have through then that they would appear as one disk
<NRyan115> Kubuntu install saw the array only but the live cd is only seeing the individual drives
<James147> NRyan115:  when you did the install before did you select manual partitions?
 * NRyan115 is confused
<LineVass> does anyone have any ideas about how I can restart kdm/kde4 remotely?
<LineVass> when I do startkde I get an improper $DISPLAY warning
<James147> LineVass: there are many ways depending on exactly what you are trying to do
<LineVass> and I can't even alt+f2 into a text login screen
<James147> LineVass: try "sudo restart kdm"
<James147> NRyan115: on the installer during that partition bit what option did you select?
<NRyan115> do you think its just partitionmanager or is it the live cd?
<LineVass> James147: Ok.... hm. ok, worked but didn't light up the monirtors. Here's what syslog just showed: kdm[2948]: X server died during startup
<James147> LineVass: dont know why you are getting that error sorry
<LineVass> I've looked at Xorg.0.log but I'm just seeing option lists... not any specific reason
<James147> LineVass: would guess you ahve a problem with your x server... :) but thats as much as I can help
<LineVass> heh... yeah. Well it's really strange becuase it's intermittent. Do you think this is more suited for the X86 guys?
<James147> NRyan115: Trying to figure out what option you picked in the installer :)
<NRyan115> OK so if I use the file browser and go into /dev/disk/by-label  I can then see my existing partitions by name
<NRyan115> so it seems like its just partitionmanager
<NRyan115> also, in the installer I only selected "english" my time zone, my keyboard, thenit asked how to install and I clicked advanced, and choose my 50gb partition as ext4 and my 10gb partition as swap  - it asked for my user name and thats it
<James147> NRyan115: whats the output of "ls  /dev/sd*" ?
<NRyan115> then I got the could not create file system error
<NRyan115> "/dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdd1"
<NRyan115> sdd1 I believe is my external hard drive
<NRyan115> it shows up in partitionmanager as well as such
<LineVass> James147: I might have found something.... ubuntu xorg bug #441653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441653 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "radeon graphics mode and console does not start - xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441653
<LineVass> Thanks for the restart command... was having a lot of trouble messing around with startkde... at least i have something to go on now
<James147> NRyan115: wonder if you can delete the partition from the installer then... (you should be albe ot run it from the desktop)
<NRyan115> so going back to /dev/disk/by-label if I click on one of the drives it wont show me the files it just says "open with"
<NRyan115> AND also I have noticed something
<James147> NRyan115: thats because they are device files... they need to be mounted to see the contents
<NRyan115> in /dev/disk/by-label it shows me my custom partition labels and I notice that my "Vista" partition is not showing up, but I have another partition called "Kubuntu10.04" that I did not have before
<NRyan115> ok I am starting Kubuntu installer from here
<LineVass> Wow, that's a cool bot
<James147> NRyan115: what does sudo blkid -c /dev/null output (pastebin it please)
<NRyan115> ok I feel stupid but how do you escape from a man page?
<James147> NRyan115: "q"
<NRyan115> thanks....
<NRyan115> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid -c /dev/null
<NRyan115> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<NRyan115> /dev/sda: TYPE="nvidia_raid_member"
<NRyan115> /dev/sdb: TYPE="nvidia_raid_member"
<NRyan115> /dev/sdc: TYPE="nvidia_raid_member"
<FloodBotK3> NRyan115: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NRyan115> /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb1: LABEL="Boot_Plus" UUID="60B4B181B4B159EC" TYPE="ntfs"
<NRyan115> did you see that or did it get flood blocked?
<James147> NRyan115: some of it... can you pastebin it
<NRyan115> what is pastebin?
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NRyan115> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482033/
<NRyan115> but again, there should be another partition that is NOT showing up which has vista installed onto it
<James147> NRyan115: how many partitions should there be in total?
<NRyan115> or maybe that is showing up as the one with no label?
<James147> NRyan115: probally
<NRyan115> ok then its fine then
<NRyan115> I though it was labled byt maybe it is just"local disk" (Windows default)
<James147> "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb5 /mnt" should mount it to /mnt
<James147> so you can see the contents of the drive and check
<NRyan115> wow control+v doesnt paste? wtf is that
<James147> NRyan115: id dose... in konsole its ctrl+shift+v
<NRyan115> is that changeable?
<James147> (due to ctrl+c being the keys to terminate a running command)
<NRyan115> ahh right
<James147> NRyan115: it is... but you cant use crtl+c I dont think and quite a few other crtl+ combos due to them being taken by the termnial
<James147> NRyan115: best to leave it as is for konsole :)
<NRyan115> ok um I did that command but the file browser shows /mnt to be blank
<James147> (note that middle mouse button pastes in konsole as well)
<James147> NRyan115: did it error?
<NRyan115> nope it just brought me to another line
<James147> NRyan115: can you apstebin the output of "mount"
<NRyan115> just mount - not the command you gave me?
<James147> "mount" should list the drives mounted :) want to see if anything wrong
<NRyan115> ok this is easy nothing happened at all
<NRyan115> just a new line
<James147> NRyan115: that means it was a success
<James147> NRyan115: or are you talking about "mount"?
<NRyan115> how? if it liste dnothing it means nothing is mounted isnt that a failure?
<James147> :S
<James147> never see it not list anyhting before
<NRyan115> the output of "mount" = the output of "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb5 /mnt" = nothing
<James147> NRyan115: no i mena just type "mount<Enter>" in konsole
<NRyan115> I am
<NRyan115> they both result in a new line
<James147> hmm
<NRyan115> with no messages
<NRyan115> I can screenshot if you want
<NRyan115> I tried it several times
<James147> no...
<James147> was just making sure we are taking about the same command :S
 * James147 is confused
 * NRyan115 is saddened that a user wishing to use Kubuntu instead of Windows is unable to do so lol
<James147> NRyan115: well, we could try the install again... :)
<NRyan115> well.... as well as - maybe not instead
<NRyan115> I did click the installer it opened for a second but it looks liek its gone now
<NRyan115> ?
<James147> NRyan115: Its most likly due to the raid... I am afraid I dont know much about using raid in linux so dont know why its not working]
<NRyan115> ok the setup is still running... good thing I know about alt-tab or I would have lost you
<James147> :)
<NRyan115> I do not remember it giving me an optiont o delete my partitions but I will double check
<James147> are the windows not appearing in the task manager?
<James147> (thing at the bottom of the screen)
<NRyan115> I know i'm a linux nub but I actually a pretty good windows expert
<NRyan115> the task manager does not show when you click on the install screen
<NRyan115> it goes full screen
<LineVass> Ryan. I'm sorry, I haven't followed the enitre conversation above... what's your issue exactly?
<James147> ahh yeah :) but you should be able to alt + drag it to move it :D
<James147> LineVass: trying to install kubuntu onto a raid drive but was having problems with being unable to format the drive... partitionmanager dosent list the raid partition just the raw drives
<James147> NRyan115: anyway... tell me once you get to the manual partition option
<NRyan115> i am there
<James147> (NRyan115btw I am assuming you are trying this on the latest 10.04 (lucid) )
<LineVass> NRyan115: and you're doing this raid-1
<James147> LineVass: raid 5 i think he said
<NRyan115> correct I downloaded it yesterday 10.04
<NRyan115> I have a 3 drive RAID 5 array that I have been dual booting with XP and Vista for a few years
<James147> NRyan115: can you print screen the window?
<NRyan115> I decided I do not need XP and want to dual booth Vist and Kubuntu
<NRyan115> I had 5 NTFS partitions before (XP, Vista, Programs, Games, Storage)
<LineVass> Sorry if you've already covered this ground, but mdadm handles soft-raid in all linux flavors and i've used it a long time ago... i never have used partitionmanager
<LineVass> have you tried gparted perhaps?
<NRyan115> Unfortunately, my boot.ini file is stored in my XP partition
<LineVass> I know gparted can set the raid flags
<James147> well, lets see what the install says first...
<NRyan115> so I didnt want to delete the partition altogether. Instead I reduced the partition's size by 10 GB (for my swap) and I also have 50GB of free space that I was trying to use ext4 to install on
<NRyan115> I am using hardware RAID5
<James147> NRyan115: can you take a screen shhot f the window please
<NRyan115> and I am not intersted in anything that will change my vista installation or other personal files on my other partitions
<LineVass> NRyan115: I wouldn't want to be raiding my swap... Oh I see. well hardware is another animal.
<LineVass> but clearly part manager needs to be looking at the raid device, not the underlying drives
<LineVass> do you know what yoru raid device is called?
<NRyan115> sorry james I am working on it
<James147> NRyan115: ksnapshot (printscrren button should launch it) will take one
<NRyan115> I do not know its name, but although the live cd + partitionmanager only sees my individual drives, the installer itself DOES see my raid array and partitions. It just gives me a "cannot create file system" type of error
<NRyan115> i know b ut i am spending all my time re explaining
<James147> :)
<NRyan115> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NRyan115> I dont know where ot "save" it to
<NRyan115> the screenshot I mean
<NRyan115> so that I can upload it to pastebin
<James147> NRyan115: dosent really matter ~/ will do
<NRyan115> huh?
<James147> (~/ means home)
<James147> NRyan115: anywhere under /home/ubuntu/  will do (~/ is equlivent to /home/USERNAME  in the live cd thats ubuntu)
<NRyan115> this is so frustrating
<NRyan115> I took a screenshot, the box poped up I clicked save as - it defaulted to home so I saved it as screenshot1.png (whatever was default)
<NRyan115> took another one and saved it in the same place but as #2
<James147> then you should be able to upload one to  http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<NRyan115> now in pastebin i click browse, and it went to my home folder and it doesnt show the images, just a few other folders like Documents, Music, Images - so I go into images and its also blank
<NRyan115> so where did they save to?
<NRyan115> I do understand this - those folders didnt even show up in my home folder when I was saving them
<NRyan115> dont*
<James147> NRyan115: could they be in ~/Documents?
<NRyan115> omg
<NRyan115> yes they are
<NRyan115> but seriousely WTF
<James147> (yea, some programs anoyingly default to ~/Documents... hatre it when they do)
<NRyan115> http://imagebin.org/110857
<James147> NRyan115: thats the right option... :) can to post a screen shot of the next page?
<NRyan115> http://imagebin.org/110858
<NRyan115> uhrg wtf
<James147> prefubally without the ksnapshot window coving the important parts :)
<NRyan115> how did that dialog box insert itself into the picture?
<NRyan115> it wasnt there when I took the shot
<James147> not sure... noramlly it hides itself
<NRyan115> were they both liekthat?
<James147> no only the second
<James147> although that is weird as the preview dosent show it :S
<NRyan115> ok i'm sorry just frustrated and venting but there is no way you can tell me this is "as easy as windows"
<James147> ahh... there are 2 ksnapshot programs running
<NRyan115> If I was my mother this woudl make sence to me but I own a computer repair business and have a degree in computer engineering - this shoudl not be so un intuitive
<James147> NRyan115: it can be :) there are jsut a few differences that can anoy people that are useto how windows works :)
<NRyan115> I feel like an idiot but i'm just doing exactly as directed
<NRyan115> inserting that dialog box doesnt make a lick of sense
<James147> NRyan115: in kde the print screen button runs ksnapshot taking a screenshot first... after then either close it or click the "new snapshot button"
<LineVass> Hey Ryan, you're running the linux box right now right?
<NRyan115> http://imagebin.org/110859
<NRyan115> LineVass: what?
<|sysop|> hi
<LineVass> You're in Linux right now right?
<|sysop|> every day
<NRyan115> yes I am running off the live cs and have started the installer
<NRyan115> cd*
<James147> NRyan115: i take it the blank one if the one you want to format?
<LineVass> if you are at a terminal... and do "sudo fdisk -l" how many devices do you see?
<NRyan115> yes it is 50gb (ish)
<|sysop|> here is my question is there anything like seahorse for kde4? so I can pgp encrypt things from inside of other applications?
<|sysop|> like I can with gedit.
<James147> NRyan115:  if your sure then I would click the "delete" button while its selcected... that will delete the partition and allow you to create another one
<James147> |sysop|: kgpg?
<James147> NRyan115: when creating a new partition set the filesystem as ext4 and the mount point as /
<NRyan115> I cannot select it, once I click on it it opens the 'pick a file system and mount point' dialog box
<|sysop|> kpgp doesnt allow you to encrypt something in kate, they way you can in gedit.
<|sysop|> unless I am missing something.
<NRyan115> so any other ideas?
<James147> NRyan115: well... try selecing ext4 and /  and see if it works...  if it fails again you might want to try the alternitive cd.... that can handle more situations then the live cd can
<NRyan115> Its almost 6PM - I started this at 2.... I could have installed Windows 7 5 times by now lol. I hate being stuck
<James147> NRyan115: not sure why its being such a pain... I have always found it worked better for me then the windows isntaller did :)
<NRyan115> OMG it hasnt errored this time
<James147> huh
<NRyan115> and I have done nothing different at all!
<James147> no clue why it errored before then
<NRyan115> I tried these settings 5 times before with that same error and this time it works
<NRyan115> wow
<NRyan115> the Only difference is I am running from a live cd before install
<James147> NRyan115: o well at least it works now :) sorry it took so long to get it to work
<NRyan115> dont you dare be sorry
<NRyan115> its not your fault
<NRyan115> :p
<James147> NRyan115: hope you enjoy actually using it :) although it might take some getting use to as linux works differently to windows
<NRyan115> I know, I will probably never like it as much as windows for my desktop stuff - and I cant play all of my steam games but it will shame windows when I use it for c programming
<NRyan115> :)
<James147> NRyan115: i dont know... I find the general interface much nicer then windows was (and about 50 times more custamisable) + some steam games work in wine :D  (got portal working the other day without much effort... well any effort)
<NRyan115> nice
<James147> NRyan115: also steam are builting a native linux client so we should start seeing some of their titles eventually :D
<NRyan115> I am sure they wil both have their things - I have used linux before, but only as a basic user at college for programming - never as the computer owner or admin
<James147> NRyan115: every since I started I have been liking it more and more... Keep finding new ways to do things on it that I never throught possible on windows
<James147> although kde is still lacking a few things... but they are rapidly fixing the holes in it
<NRyan115> one thing I always hated was that I purchased a tv tuner card that said it was compatible with vista but then found out that for 64-bit windows its driver only, no software so I HAVE to use windows media center (barf) and it doesnt let me watch one channel while recording another
<bronze> I see that 10.04.1 is out. So far the dvd images up on the download page are still on 10.04. If I install from that image, can I just update to get in sync with 10.04.1?
<James147> NRyan115: and we have http://www.mythtv.org/  for that :)
<NRyan115> and when you record with MCE its like 3 GB for every hours of tv.... thats terrible for standard defenition
<NRyan115> 1 hours*
<moldy> hi
<moldy> i installed kubuntu 10.04 on a thinkpad x100e. it freezes upon kde start (both when booted from live medium and when booted from hard disk)
<James147> bronze: 10.04.1 is just a new cd with all the updates done to 10.04... if you install 10.04 and update you will effectivly have 10.04.1  (although you dont really need the dvd unless you plan on installing on a computer with a slow network)
<moldy> the log files contain nothing useful, some seem to contain binary rubbish
<bronze> James147: thanks!
<NRyan115> so, once this installed how do I update it?
<James147> NRyan115: you can use kpackagekit and go to the software updates tab  (or the way i tend to: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade")
<NRyan115> mythtv i believe makes windows applications as well but for some reason I could neverfind any 64bit program for windows and the 32bit programs do not work... its frustrating. Will I run into similar problems with 64-bit Kubuntu?
<James147> (well, i have the alised to "upgrade" so i dont need to type it out all the time :D)
<Ash-Fox> NRyan115, everything in the ubuntu repositories should work fine.
<NRyan115> what exactly does full-upgrade upgrade? all of ubuntu or ubuntu plus all of your installed software?
<NRyan115> I have ot be honest that I do not fully understand how update knows if my random software has an update or not
<Ash-Fox> There are updates and upgrades.
<Ash-Fox> updates are usually just fixes. Be it for bugs and security issues.
<James147> NRyan115: it upgrades all packages to their latest version...safe-upgrade will do the same but it will not remove and packages or install new software (safer but wont install everything)
<Ash-Fox> Upgrades are new program versions that may have significant changes
<NRyan115> but if I go to www.SomeStrangeSoftwareWebsite.com and download program xyz how on earth would kubuntu know if, and how to upgrade that random software?
<NRyan115> that is what I dont understand
<maco> NRyan115: it wont know
<NRyan115> in windows, windows only updates software maade by microsoft... which makes sense
<James147> NRyan115: the way aptitude knows about upgrades are by the package version... when you run "sudo aptitude update" it will fetch a new list of packages and vertsion from the repos... it then compares this to installed software to see if anything needs updating
<maco> anything you install from the repositories, our upgrader will upgrade
<maco> if you grab things from elsewhere, they are your responsibility though
<James147> NRyan115: aptitude will only upgrade things installed through a package manager (apt-get aptitude or kapckagekit)  but you will find most of what you want in the repos anyway :)
<NRyan115> ok but you are not being clear to me, a windows only user who is new to linux..... how on earth would the 'repositories' even have versions of software that are made by other companies / groups of people
<Ash-Fox> Do note that a lot of us mention command lines to do things beause it's eaiser (copy paste), rather than saying, click the big K, now go to system, now click this.. that this, that etc. - Nothing mentioned with software is required to know any commands to install or upgrade them
<James147> NRyan115: also allot of major linux programs (such as wine) have repos you can add so that you will get updates directly from them
<Ash-Fox> A lot of linux distributions provide their own 'packages' of other people's software. Ensuring it meets quality, distribution guidelines and other things.
<Ash-Fox> The distributions do the hard work of ensuring all the packages are up to date, patch any security issues, ensure it works properly with the specific linux distribution configuration
<James147> ^^ although with kubuntu they dont tend to upgrade to newer major software version of things (ie lucid is on kde 4.4.2 not 4.4.5 or 4.5) although there is a repo for kubuntu to upgrade you to 4.5
<James147> many other developer also maintain their own repos for kubuntu (such as wine do) or other distros so you can get the latest stuff directly from them
<NRyan115> ok but like... if Kubuntu is a company that makes an OS and it includes 100 other free programs (this is an example only) then Kubuntu the company would go download the current version of those 100 programs and combine them with the Os to distribute as one package... but in order to keep 'up to date' someone would have to check the 100 website for each 100 programs daily to see if there are updates... and if there are then to re download
<NRyan115>  them... that doesnt seem feasible - especially with 1000's of programs
<maco> only bug fixes happen on stable releases
<maco> !sru | NRyan115
<ubottu> NRyan115: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<James147> NRyan115: there are many many many packages for kubuntu... also kubuntu is a OS not a company :)
<NRyan115> I know I was using it as an example
<maco> but, we have scripts that are run a few times each development cycle that check for new upstream releases. if they exist, we package them
<maco> within debian there are a few people assigned to watch each upstream project, and they keep up on the security bulletins going out from upstreams
<James147> NRyan115: what tends to happen is the developers package new versions for the development release.... and once they release the version they do minor bug fixes or add newer software to backport repos
<maco> if the package they maintain has a security patch, they package up the patch and push it into debian, and we pull it into kubuntu
<maco> (debian has over 1000 developers, ubuntu has only ~150)
<maco> if you split the task of watching for emails notifying of new releases over ~1200 people... it becomes much smaller :)
<LineVass> If I'm setting up /tmp on a separate FS, what does the permission mask need to be?
<NRyan115> ok having a script to check for updates makes things easier except how can you know that the script is chekcing the right place? I mean, some projects have a website and if they create a new version they change their website to say "new version 2.0 click here to download" and then you know they have a new version. You can write a script to check for that because they could change their site at any time or decide not to post that on the
<NRyan115>  homepage but rather just change the download link
<maco> (which isnt to say we couldnt use more help in ubuntu...we dont have nearly as many developers as debian yet!
<maco> NRyan115: watch files can be done many different ways
<James147> NRyan115: most project follow a naming scheme to make it easier...
<moldy> i installed fglrx. now, the system does not hang anymore, but i cannot login in kdm. i am immediately thrown back at the login prompt. logging in on the console works fine.
<maco> a very common one is to say "look for a .tar.gz in this directory on this server, and check the version number in its filename"
<slow-motion> n8
<LineVass> NRyan115: All of this stuff you're asking about is handled in a standardized way through the package manager, in ubuntu's case apt-get (or whatever GUI you throw on top of it)
<James147> moldy: check to make sure you dont ahve any files owned by root (or anyone other then you) in your home directory (specifically look at the hidden files)
<LineVass> In gentoo it's emerge, in centOS it's yum, etc
<NRyan115> I am aware of naming convensions but I have used tons of software in the past that when I go to download the newest version I find that they moved the entire download location to another link, or changed from a dedicated file server to rapidshare or so many other things
<Ash-Fox> NRyan115, again, the distribution packages the software.
<albuquerquehow> how are you
<NRyan115> I just dont understand how you can make it sound so simple to 'just check for the latest version' in the repositories
<LineVass> NRyan115: If you don't install it through the package manager then the package manager won't handle it in any form including installs, updates, etc.
<James147> NRyan115: thats windows not linux :) linux do things the proper way
<albuquerquehow> where are you
<moldy> James147: hm, i will check that, but it shouldn't be the case. this is a fresh install.
<James147> NRyan115: allot of software is on site like sourceforge and can be easaly checked
<LineVass> NRyan115: For example, if I build something from scratch, like download the tar.gz off sourceforge and build it myself... then the package manager won't update it or alert you when it's out of date. you have to do that manually in that case.
<NRyan115> ok LineVass I am not asking how I the end user keep my software up to date I am asking about how the repositories are kept up tot date because I want to understand how everything works not just how it affects me like a dummy user
<LineVass> oh, like their internal management structure?
<James147> moldy: just mantioning it as being thrown to the login is a symptom of not being able to access a file in your home directory
<moldy> any idea which log file i could look at to diagnose the error?
<maco> NRyan115: want to become a developer? we could use more hands
<NRyan115> Right now, the only ting I understand is Windows - and I want to learn more about Linux and Kubuntu. I am not a dumb person, just an ignorant one in reguard to Linux.
<James147> NRyan115: allot of the software in kubuntu os free opensource software... allot of open source progjects use sourceforce or similar sites to host their entire project... it makes things alot easier for people to get the latest stuff in a standard way then
<moldy> hmm. i created another user. when i login as that user, it works.
<NRyan115> So, what I am "used to" is Windows update which is run by Microsoft and only updates Microsoft products. Alternatively, you can get hardware updates too but only if the 3rd party company provides the updates to microsoft
<James147> moldy: then that hevaly suggest a problem with your home directoy
<maco> NRyan115: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule this is how our release schedule works.  ive already linked you to the stable release updates info page
<LineVass> But is your question how a project, say Mozilla's Firefox team, communicates with the Ubuntu team to coordinate updates? Maco's link should have details on that.
<moldy> James147: i will try with an empty one
<James147> moldy: I highly suggest checking for root owned files in ~/  (~/.ICEauthority  has abeen a problem in the past)
<moldy> James147: all files in ~ are owned by the user
<maco> NRyan115: for example, here's a package i help maintain http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/report.php?package=spim&Display=Submit+Query
<moldy> James147: i didn't search the entrie ~ tree, but the files directly in ~ are fine
<LineVass> James147: The issue I had earlier... I can resolve it when I remove the /tmp setup from my fstab. What _should_ the /tmp permission mask be?
<James147> moldy: even the hidden files?
<moldy> James147: yes
<James147> moldy: hmm...
<NRyan115> That is one way to word my question.... except I wouldnt word it that way because it seems unlikely that with 100+ distros that Mozilla is sending updates to each distro... ok wlel Maybe Mozilla is, but not Mom & Pop software hobbiest
<James147> not sure which one is causeing a problem then... but its defently somewhere in ~
<maco> NRyan115: check out the alioth link i showed
<NRyan115> maco: can you do me a favor?
<maco> NRyan115: thats how the maintainers of a package know when they need to package something new
<maco> NRyan115: what?
<James147> LineVass: full read write exec i think
<NRyan115> My install of Kubuntu is requiring me to restart so would you be so kind to re link me to those 3 links after I restart?
<maco> sure
<NRyan115> I am still in live cd
<NRyan115> thanks
<moldy> James147: http://pastebin.com/e7zd84EQ
<LineVass> James147: What about sticky bits? I was using 2777; This error blows my mind because it's clearly related to some other issues with kdm, but the tmp fixed it. I'd still like to have my tmp on a tmpfs filesystem... but right now letting /tmp be part of the root system lets everything work
<NRyan115> I genuinely appreciate anyone and everyone who is putting up with my ignorance and who are trying to help me learn. AND especially for helping me with my install problem
<NRyan115> I will be back in a minute
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> could someone help me with installing java for firefox :D
<James147> LineVass: what where you using to mount it in fstab? (the full line)
<surunveri> on kubuntu
<bronze> Anyone know if its possible to convert an LVM based system into regular device-partitions based system?  i want to conver a Fedora system to a multi-boot - Kubuntu-Fedora
<LineVass> tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   size=1G,mode=2777       0       0
<moldy> bronze: i think you will have to copy it over
<James147> LineVass: i had it working without the mode=2777 optiuon
<LineVass> I'll remove that  and see what happens
<LineVass> THanks
<moldy> James147: i copied all the stuff from the backed up homedir into the empty one, and now everything seems to be fine. weird.
<James147> bronze: short answer: no   .... long answer: if you have the space to create the partitions you should be able to copy the files over to that partition without much issue (you may need to edit /etc/fstab  and reinstall grub)
<James147> moldy: must have been a config error.... just not sure which errored :)
<bronze> James147: good thoughts. Thank you.
<LineVass> James147: Thanks. It works. I guess I did something odd to the permissions.
<James147> (btw, thank you LineVass for reminding me to set that up again on my system :D )
<NRyan115> ok so I have a new problem
<NRyan115> it asked me to restart after I installed kubuntu so I did.... but it didnt install any boot manager so I still only have a choice of Vista or XP
<NRyan115> I thought Linux was supposed ot Install grub or something
 * James147 wonders why it didnt do that... isnt sure how grub works in a RAID array
<James147> NRyan115: it is ment to...
<James147> !grub2 | NRyan115
<ubottu> NRyan115: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<NRyan115> yeah so umm now what?
<LineVass> haha, no problem
<NRyan115> I only get the default Microsoft Vista boot manager
<James147> NRyan115: you could try that part int the above link about "Reinstalling from a livecd"  but I do not know how grub is ment to behave in a hardware RAID
<LineVass> NRyan115: Depending on how well supported your hardware driver is, you might need to create a separate /boot partition for it
<James147> ^^ although you probally want to replace /dev/sdX[y] with /dev/mapper/YOURRAIDDRIVE
<James147> LineVass: why should that matter... if /boot is raided it wont matter if its on a seperate partition
<James147> LineVass: and I dont see a way to unraid one partiton :)
<NRyan115> I have already delete XP manually - just not from my boot manager yet, but where XP used to be can be used for any boot manager needed
<NRyan115> what I do not understand is if there was an issue with installing the boot manager why ddint it ask me what I wanted to do, or give me an error
<James147> NRyan115: that wont matter... grub will install over windows bootloader and should handle bootin windows and linux
<NRyan115> this seems like the hardest OS install I have ever done lol
<NRyan115> yes but it clearly didnt lol :(
<LineVass> I wasn't claer enugh. I meant to say the /boot might need to be non-raided, because the boot loader needs someway to access the raid-5, and so that driver has to fit into the boot loader
<James147> NRyan115: its not normally that hard :) although most people dont have a raid array :)
<James147> LineVass: although on a system with 3 raied drives it is almost impossible to create a seperate /boot partition on a non raided drive.... without losing data
<NRyan115> True most do not, but raid arrays are common enough nowadays that they have been hardware integrated onto motherboards for 5+ years now
<surunveri> java works for me with konqueror
<LineVass> Out of morbid curiosity, is this an nvidia on-board raid controller?
<surunveri> but not with firefox
<NRyan115> yes
<LineVass> haha, ok
<LineVass> i have one of those too. never have used it
<surunveri> how to make it work with firefox too?
<NRyan115> err I believe so
<James147> NRyan115: try reinstalling grub from the live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<NRyan115> ok I can try to follow those directions
<NRyan115> also, there should be no need to have a non raid partition. Kubuntu should be better than windows right? So fi windows can do it, linux should be able to as well :p
<NRyan115> haha
<James147> NRyan115: I would think so :)
<LineVass> Ryan: that's a good point. I don't know if those raid drivers are supported, but they're not so esoteric
<LineVass> so there's a good chance they are
<LineVass> but if they're not, then you'd need a separate one.
<James147> NRyan115: i am not entirly sure which drive you want to install grub to though... never done it on a RAID array before
<NRyan115> ok stop saying that james... you dont need to end every sentance with "on a raid array before" lol
<ikonia> grub goes on the mbr of the physical disk, not the raid array
<LineVass> all 3?
<Nazdravi> any one recommend a dedicated from email server package? It can run on a dedicated box...any OS or even it's own OS if possible....
<James147> although the /dev/sdXY in sudo mount /dev/sdXY   should be where kubuntu is installed (/dev/mapper/....)
<ikonia> Nazdravi: exim or postfix
<Nazdravi> ikonia: Thanks :-)
<NRyan115> "Note: If the user has a separate /boot partition, this must be mounted to /mnt/boot" I am not even sure if this applies to me or not
<James147> NRyan115: i dosent
<ikonia> Nazdravi: do you have a seperate boot partition ?
<James147> it ^^
<ikonia> Nazdravi: oops, sorry, not you
<ikonia> that was for NRyan115
<surunveri> hi can anyone telle me how to make Java work with firefox.. it works with konqueror
<NRyan115> I am not sure what constitused a separate boot partition
<James147> NRyan115: you only created a partition for / and swap so you dont
<NRyan115> I had 2 versins of windows dual booting and boot.iti was on the first partition
<tortoise7> hi folks, i am trying out the latest ubuntu and would like to use Kmail, however, when it comes to the password portion of kmail setup, reports that kwallet is not found....i have kwallet manager and synaptic reports the presence of several other kde aspects but NO wallet.... pointer to a  solution ..... please
#kubuntu 2011-08-15
<soee> yofel, ok thanks for your help :) have a good night
<programming> Amarok is telling me that it cant find an "id3 plugin" for python
<programming> but I have python-id3 installed and tried to fix it through amarok too, to no avail
<programming> it's preventing me from playing music
<programming> I don't think I can file a bug, because this was originally an xubuntu system, and I then installed kubuntu-desktop later on after purging xfce.
<programming> any ideas on how to fix this?
<programming> My main thought is to reinstall all the dependencies of amarok, or at least the python related ones.
<LINKSWORD2> Excellent.
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, tjones
<kingh3mp> testing
<LINKSWORD2> Welcome. :)
<kingh3mp> there we r hi im a noob
<LINKSWORD2> Hello there, n00b. I was talking to you on Facebook. :P
<kingh3mp> hi greig
<kingh3mp> nerd
<kingh3mp> lol
<kingh3mp> down load is done
<LINKSWORD2> Open the file where it downloaded to, and click it to open.
<LINKSWORD2> It should ask for your password to authenticate install rights.
<kingh3mp> crud lol 1 sec
<kingh3mp> i goofed
<LINKSWORD2> I've messaged you in a one-on-one chat, which will appear on the left side in this chat.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody. I've been cooperating with kingh3mp on Facebook to try and resolve issues with a game that's not working for him. (ONLINE game)
<LINKSWORD2> I decided that we need community help.
<kingh3mp> idk its old lol
<kingh3mp> im ready to blow it up
<kingh3mp> stupid hp
<kingh3mp> as bad  as a chevy
<LINKSWORD2> I got it working for you. lol I didn't know it wouldn't work with your games....
<kingh3mp> wont work on u tube
<kingh3mp> barely works face book
<kingh3mp> email is ok
<kingh3mp> i g2g soon
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech:
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: pong
<LINKSWORD2> Er.... lol kingh3mp needs help, and I've run out of ideas for the moment.
<Daskreech> hi kingh3mp What's the issue?
<kingh3mp> things  like youtube an face book barely run
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Can I fill you in on things via PM?
<kingh3mp> ya
<Daskreech> As in Flash works but it's horibly slow?
<Daskreech> What's the architecture you are on?
<Daskreech>  32 or 64 bit?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Dang. Daskreech, you nailed it.
<LINKSWORD2> It's an old HP laptop, 32-bit.
<kingh3mp> ya laggy mouse white patches
<Daskreech> well when you have a hammer....
<LINKSWORD2> Pavilion DV1000.
<Daskreech> how old? Flash10 is terribly CPU hungry?
<kingh3mp> 6 years
<LINKSWORD2> *Pokes Daskreech with a very sharp object.*
<Daskreech>  I'm on a 6 core 3.0 Ghz machine and my brother convinced me to install Flash yesterday. It's currently taking up 40% of my CPU
 * Daskreech ignores C# objects
<kingh3mp> holy hanna
<Daskreech> Yeah I'm quite upset with it. How fast is the CPU?
<kingh3mp> idk
<LINKSWORD2> I did the initial install on kingh3mp's laptop for Kubuntu.
<kingh3mp> i want a quad core dell laptop
<LINKSWORD2> It's a single-core 2.3 MHz Centrino.
 * LINKSWORD2 agrees with kingh3mp*
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not 100% certain about the specifications, but I believe I'm pretty accurate.
<kingh3mp> ya know if i had a home id have a massive desk top an wouldent have to ask stupid questions lol
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp: search in the programs for Kinfocenter
<LINKSWORD2> That will be able to show you what the processor configuration is.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Ah Centrino should be interesting. Intel really played roulette with those.
<Daskreech> Perhaps it doesn't have  media extensions?
<LINKSWORD2> We'll have to see what KInfoCenter says.
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: press alt+F2 and type kinfo
<kingh3mp> i got it up
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: what's the flash for?
<Daskreech> For youtube I just run them through mplayer
<Daskreech> uses waaaaaay less CPU than flash though you do have to wait for it to download.
<Daskreech> On the upside you can grab like 15 youtube videos at once
<kingh3mp> 22% of physical memory used
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. That's putting a lot of demand on that HP....
<kingh3mp> intell pentium m processor 1.7 ghz max speed 1700
<LINKSWORD2> Aha.
<LINKSWORD2> Wait, what?! It should be a Centrino or Centrino 2....
 * LINKSWORD2 shoot self.*
<kingh3mp> application data 42% of memory, disk cache 42% and 11% free space
<kingh3mp> just a centrino
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: hmm ok I used to run on a 1.2 Ghz T-Bird
<Daskreech> Just gotta tune things down a little :)
<Daskreech> what was the 22% of Memory for?
<kingh3mp> ide bus 93.2 gib storage
<kingh3mp> im just reading off everything
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<LINKSWORD2> !ksnapshot | kingh3mp
<LINKSWORD2> .... I want to slap ubottu
<kingh3mp> ? may i ask wat u been smokin link ?
<kingh3mp> linksword2 i may stop tommarrow after i pick up the stuff i ordered
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: He's not allowed to talk about that here :)
<kingh3mp> oh lol
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: After I slap ubottu, you're next. lol
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: I suppose it would be too much to ask you to do a small screencast but could you perhaps take a screenshot of aa video runing?
<kingh3mp> idk how to
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp: in the programs menu, type in ksnapshot
<kingh3mp> i got a pop p tat said youtube stopped working it lagged so bad
<LINKSWORD2> Or just use PrintScreen to snap a shot and save it.
<U236Willy> yeah i can run youtube on a p4 1.4ghz
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a 2.66 GHz on this old Compaq desktop.
<Daskreech> I'm probably going to bet the centrino doesn't have media extensions
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Did you enable multiverse ?
<kingh3mp> no media extensions
<LINKSWORD2> .... What?
<kingh3mp> * looks around for some explosives*
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: How would those extensions be enabled?
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp: I told you to stop blowing stuff up....
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: By Intel. It's when they make the chip
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: how did you install flash? through kubuntu-restricted extras ?
<kingh3mp> theres an expansion pack 4 this thing
<LINKSWORD2> System updates.
<Daskreech> explosive expansion? isn't that redundant?
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I didn't install Flash, I don't think.
<kingh3mp> but a few of the cords are missing an it weighs as much as a small tv
<LINKSWORD2> D'oh!
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: Lets attempt something. can you open a konsole?
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp:  You may not even have Flash installed.
<kingh3mp> linksword2 u remember that gevy thing with the hp cord at my place
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah. But that's not what Daskreech is talking about.
<kingh3mp> ok konsole open
<kingh3mp> im gonna end up zaping my cat
<LINKSWORD2> lol @ kingh3mp
<kingh3mp> it was chasing my mouse
<LINKSWORD2> Isn't that what cats are for?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kingh3mp> <daskreech> i got konsole open
<Daskreech> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.3.183.4ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: ok type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer mplayer
<Daskreech> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: ok type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer mplayer youtube-dl
<LINKSWORD2> bazhang: We're not off topic. Just a light chatter during troubleshooting.
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: It will ask you for a password. It's the same password you use to login
<kingh3mp> ok got it started
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: \o/
<kingh3mp> im a slow typer
<Daskreech> if you are confused about any thing that is being mentioned then you can ask
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: Ah well in Linux if you highlight any text it's automatically copied
<Daskreech> So if I say you need to type blah blah snuffleupagus
<LINKSWORD2> I'm used to highlighting and hitting Ctrl +C.
<kingh3mp> lol
<Daskreech> You can just highlight that and then use the middle mouse button to paste it
<Daskreech> saves a lot of typing
<kingh3mp> ok it finished going in to test this thing
<LINKSWORD2> Laptop, Daskreech. No middle mouse button.
<LINKSWORD2> Left and right, no middle.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: If you press left and right at the same time it makes it a middle button :)
<Daskreech> Tada!
<LINKSWORD2> :o
<Daskreech> Problem solved
 * LINKSWORD2 is awed.*
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: ok try youtube first
<RatPunk> hola
<kingh3mp> k
<Daskreech> but you can copy the youtube url from the browser and in the konsole type youtube-dl <youtube url>
<Daskreech> Jsut paste the youtube URL in the part that has the < >
<Daskreech> hi RatPunk
<kingh3mp> slowed to a crawl
<RatPunk> i just discovered this channel leh
<RatPunk> chief, i got a question for you guys (linux guru)
<kingh3mp> stupid hp
<RatPunk> i am experiencing my ubuntu become slower and slower
<kingh3mp> worse than b4
<RatPunk> and i runnning a basic application available....is there any guide such as performance tweak
<LINKSWORD2> RatPunk: What's going on, exactly?
<RatPunk> My apps launches slow, system hung sometimes, unity bar hung
<Daskreech> whoop
<Daskreech> sorry guys have to run for a little
<kingh3mp> u tube works now
<kingh3mp> k
<kingh3mp> i g2g too
<kingh3mp> see ya link and skreech
<LINKSWORD2> RatPunk: Launch KInfoCenter and the system monitor.
<RatPunk> ok done...
<RatPunk> LINKSWORD2: next?
<LINKSWORD2> In the monitoring window, sort the programs by their resource use.
<LINKSWORD2> Check what the top 5 are.
<RatPunk> LINKSWORD2: i dun have monitoring window
<LINKSWORD2> You don't have the System Monitor window?
<LINKSWORD2> .... I want Pringles.
<RatPunk> LINKSWORD2: from TOP Xorg
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with that.
<LINKSWORD2> You're apparently using a configuration beyond my experience.
<RatPunk> LINKSWORD2: ermm
<RatPunk> LINKSWORD2: more to command line stuff
<LINKSWORD2> Oh!
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure how to help.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm just trying a couple basic ideas. :/
<RatPunk> oh ok
<LINKSWORD2> I try to look for programs that are dragging down on system resources.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm usually able to tell what's system-required, and what's just a nuissance.
<LINKSWORD2> So I kill the ones that aren't necessary.
<LINKSWORD2> If you'll excuse me, I'm signing off.
<U236Willy> ... I sure have to get a whole bunch of -dev files just to compile minitube.  Anyone else find that it the 32-bit 1.3.? version in repositories doesn't work?
<U236Willy> I have an 64bit quadcore (if that wasn't clear) and i can't get it work yet in linux mint or kubuntu... i'll try compiling.
<U236Willy> hohoho minitube 1.5 does compile... now to make checkinstall
<jmichaelx> U236Willy: had you tried to use the binary from getdeb?
<U236Willy> no i didn't know there was one there... didn't think to look
<U236Willy> and checkinstall says there's nothing to make but if i run the script in the build dir... it fires right up... I was kinda hoping to get a cute icon in the 'Multimedia' list...
<U236Willy> so 1.5 works
<jmichaelx> U236Willy: ok, i am using the one from getdeb, and it works just fine, although if you went through the trouble of compiling it, and it works, you might as well use your binary :-)
<U236Willy> kinda strange to have to terminal to get it.
<jmichaelx> U236Willy: had you tried a binary from somewhere else?
<U236Willy> i tried the minitube from kpackage.... and it would load... show me the thumbnails of videos but never play them... just sat there.
<jmichaelx> ahh, what version of minitube was in the repositories?
<U236Willy> 1.3... something
<jmichaelx> i know that i had a lot of problems with some of the earlier versions.... i think 1.5 is finally sort of usable for me
<jmichaelx> also on 64-bit, btw
<U236Willy> gotcha
<U236Willy> i laughed when d/ling all the -dev(s) it was something like 100+mb d/l of which the qt-docs was like 92mb (that was a good chuckle)
<jmichaelx> lol
<U236Willy> welp i'm happy it works..
<jmichaelx> good deal
<jmichaelx> maybe you can manually add an entry to the menu?
<U236Willy> did the getdeb vers. go into your App list for 'Multimedia'? because if so... I might scrap this since it makes itself in that directory without plugging in..
<jmichaelx> U236Willy: yes, i have an entry for minitube, under multimedia
<U236Willy> hmmm
<U236Willy> i'll try it keep the one compiled in my home/src and see.
<DarkriftX> anyone know when *buntu is going to get the 3.x kernel?
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX: it will be there in oneiric
<DarkriftX> k, thx
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/237931/ubuntu_1110_oneiric_ocelot_gains_linux_30_and_thunderbird.html
<U236Willy> nice one jmichaelx -- nice and neat and in the app list.
<U236Willy> thanks for the tip
<jmichaelx> U236Willy: more than welcome
<joe_> hello
<tar-gz> Hi! I have this little problem: I have bluetooth in my netbook, but don't know how i can turn on this.
<tar-gz> O, i have- thanks
<tdn> In Konsole, the remote tab title is set to: "%h : %u", however, the title becomes " : " when I ssh to a remote host.
<tdn> How do I make %h show the hostname? And %u the user name?
<Tm_T> tdn: is that set to "remote tab" place?
<Clover> Hello there
<Clover> Hello all
<Clover> I am having a bit of trouble getting the Natty Kubuntu Live CD to run
<Clover> I get a very odd graphical error/crash after the splash screen
<Clover> I'll get an image
<ryrych> hi
<Clover> It crashes to a weird purple and green mess
<Clover> Hello ryrych
<ryrych> why does comic strip in GHNS show only one comic?
<ryrych> do I need some package?
<Clover> I wouldn't know I'm tying to try out kubuntu for the first time
<Clover> This is what I get after the splash screen http://www.imgjoe.com/x/img0153igi.jpg
<dossantos> Moin
<Clover> Does kubuntu have a safe mode option?
<sri13> I am getting an error like this http://paste.kde.org/109615/
<sri13> while I am running sudo apt-get upgrade
<sara> 안녕하세요!
<Unit193> 안녕하세요, 당신은 한국 채널을 가입한다
<Unit193> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Unit193> sri13: Does running   sudo apt-get -f install   and    sudo dpkg --configure -a   ? What did you try to install?
<Unit193> Running those in Konsole that is
<sri13> Unit193: both are giving the error as I said above
<Unit193> sri13: This is what I found on it http://www.khattam.info/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error-2009-08-04.html  but I'm not sure how safe that would be so use it at your own risk!! (You could also stick around for another bloke to show up)
<avihay> mmm, anyone know of a good package or article about how to box WINE in a different user in order to run software suspect of containing maleware safely?
<Tm_T> avihay: no idea, but I would assume virtual machines would be the way
<avihay> ya..., but virtual machine means running another copy of an OS, and that's kinda redundant, or so I think.
<James147> avihay: wine dosent play well with virsus.. :) so its generally safe though not recomended... the best way to run malware safly is to do it inside a vm
 * James147 remembers http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/42031  :)
<James147> ^^ and by safe i mean not very :)
<masterdesa> mahlzeit zusammen:-)
<avihay> ya, I've read that, but, wine has gone a long way since then, still, as a different user, you can't (or souldn't be able to) effect the system or other users files
<James147> avihay: even better would be to use a chroot envroment
<avihay> happen to know of a step by step guyd so a lazy bum (me) could do it without heaving to learn it properly?
<James147> ^^ there are plenty of guides out there for setting up a chroot envroment... its not that difficult
<tdn> Tm_T, what do you mean?
<tdn> Tm_T, you mean if ssh is remote? It is.
<tdn> At least when pressint ctrl+alt+S, it highlights the remote field and not the local if I am connected via ssh.
<nase> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/nase/.ICEauthority
<nase> how to fix it
<nase> ?
<nase> it's showin on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop after rebooting the system
<Tm_T> nase: did you run some app with sudo
 * nase is away: Gone away for now
<Tm_T> !away > nase
<ubottu> nase, please see my private message
 * nase is back.
<Tm_T> nase: did you get my question?
<Tm_T> nase: did you run some desktop app with sudo at some point before?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hi
<kruckss> hello un docky for kde :D ?
<bazhang> !find docky
<ubottu> Found: docky
<szal> lol
<holocaust84> Hi peeps, recently switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, love KDE so far, having some trouble getting used to the new programs though, on ubuntu I was using deja for backups, on KDE it's Nepomuk and I'm pretty much clueless with this app! Ideally I'd like to set up a RAID1 (I have 2 1TB HDD's, linux on one, other is blank, formatted ext4)
<magician_> hi
<holocaust84> Greetings IRC traveler
<James147> holocaust84: nepomuk is not a backup tool ^^
<James147> and RAID1 is not a backup solution
<James147> holocaust84: luckybackup is a nice kde frontend to rsync and useful for creating backups
<magician_> chiko chiko
<holocaust84> Nepomuk is indeed a backup tool, I'm staring at it right now, and it's asking me various questions about backing up my drives lol... I was told RAID0 turns both HDD's into one big one, and RAID1 mirrors one to the other so if one fails, you can retreive from the other?
<James147> holocaust84: its not a backup tool is a meta data/indexer ... it has a tool that can back up ITS database but nothing else
<holocaust84> James147: Ahh I see :) Well thanks for the suggestion I'll have a look at the program luckybackup
<James147> holocaust84: yes, raid1 will mirror the disks... but dont rely on it as a backup tool as it wont protect you form the most common error... the user :)
<holocaust84> James147: This is very true... I just had to reinstall Kubuntu 11.04 this morning because of some changes I made last night, Windows were opening locked into one place, would not quit, close, minimize, and rekonq was opening from boot on fullscreen and again would not close. I have no idea how I made those things happen, so I am dangerous as you say
<holocaust84> James147: ergo I want to make sure I have secure backups in place before I start altering the "out of the box" feel to kubuntu
<James147> holocaust84: quite a few probles can be solved by resetting the users configes rather then reinstalling... its normally worth trying before doing a complete reinstall (creating a enw user the the quiest way to test if it is the user configs)
<James147> holocaust84: also, if you want RAID1 then you should set that up before installing kubuntu
<holocaust84> James147: Everything was locked down, couldn't log out (tried hot key combo's etc)
<James147> holocaust84: even alt+crtl+F1?
<holocaust84> James147: Pretty sure I tried that, it was late though so I just gave up, and as I'd only installed yesterday it was no problem to wipe the slate clean, but now I want to make sure I've got a secure backup before making alterations.
 * James147 wonders about doing "cd / && git init &&..."   :)
<holocaust84> James147: The program you recommended, is it available in kpackagekit? :)
<James147> should by
<James147> be
<holocaust84> Cheers
<holocaust84> James147: Yes this is exactly the kind of program I was looking for, thanks :) ... However I think I was hasty with installing as the default partitions from the installer are not as I would like >.<
<James147> holocaust84: if you know how you want the partitions why let the installer do them automatically?
<holocaust84> James147: Early morning pre-coffee mentality I guess, we live and learn lol.  The installation I did yesterday I selected the option on the right (forgot the name, but it's guided and allows for easy resizing of partitions), this morning I chose the option on the left and told it to use the whole drive.  Ideally I want 20gb for / and I'll put the /home partition on my second HDD, and with 16gb SDDR3, do I even need
<holocaust84> to make a /swap ?
<James147> holocaust84: not unless you want to hybernate
<James147> or regularly use 16gigs of ram :p
<holocaust84> James147: Okay thanks, I don't ever use hibernate, and I can't recall ever going over about 45% of physical memory lol (I just had a lot of spare memory) :p
<James147> holocaust84: more memory is always good... lets you ahve more disk cache :) and allows you to use more space for  ramdisks :D which are always fun
<holocaust84> James147: Thanks for the info buddy, I would attempt to move the /home partition etc but as it's a clean install it's probably going to be easier to just reinstall with correct partitions, so I shall head off and do just that ^_^
<James147> ^^ if you want raid then I would look into setting that up as well before you reinstall
<holocaust84> I was told I could do it post-installation, "fakeraid" ?
<James147> holocaust84: not with fakeraid... but dont use fakeraid it has terrible linux support
<onebitX> hi to all
<James147> (notes that fakeraid is set in the bios and handles the disks on the cpu untill the os can take over)
<James147> holocaust84: software raid can be set up before or after installation... though if you want the os inside the raid then its easier to do it before
<onebitX> i installed kvpn i import all files
<holocaust84> James147: thanks once again, will have a read, I may just leave the RAID out of the game altogether and just put /home on sdb withthe actual system on sda
<onebitX> but when i press connect he don't connect
<James147> holocaust84: software raid isnt hard to setup... and there are plently of guides to show you how :)
<James147> most show you as part of the installtion process as that generally when you set it up :)
<onebitX> hi to all
<onebitX> i installed kvpn i import all files
<onebitX> but when i press connect he don't connect
<onebitX> WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled. See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info.
<onebitX>  can someone help me?
<onebitX> Hash algorithm "[null-digest]" not found. Please choose another one
<onebitX> what this mean'
<onebitX> ?
<onebitX> in the  ovpn file there is cipher BF-CBC
<James147> onebitX: if kvpn still used? cant the network manager widget handle vpn now?
<onebitX> James147: no .8
<onebitX> :(
<onebitX> it conitnue to give me this error
<BluesKaj> onebitX, if you use tor with vpn , then you must expect problems
<soee> hmm, can i turn on breadrcrumb menu in dolphin ?
<James147> soee: you can make it load the editable bar by default by editing its settings
<James147> wait i miss read that :) bread crumb menu?
<soee> James147, got it just had to check show full path :D on right click
 * James147 notes thats the location bar not the menu bar ^^
<James147> :)
<BluesKaj> bread crumb menu ?
<steveire> Is it possible for me to install a particular version of a package from the command line?
<soee> BluesKaj, breadcrumb is like => home / soee / documents
<James147> steveire: if you ahve the .deb for that version
<steveire> The problem is the packages are completely messed up http://paste.kde.org/109711/
<steveire> The dependency resolver is trying to install new versions of the libraries but not the applications
<steveire> I need to force it somehow, and apt-get -f instll doesn't do so
<BluesKaj> like?  it is or it isn't soee ...I just add dolphin to the panel
<James147> steveire: you run an update?
<James147> steveire: -f means fix broken not force
<soee> BluesKaj, http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/03/17/breadcrumbs-in-web-design-examples-and-best-practices-2/ :D
<BluesKaj> soee, ok , I think i get it , but history works for me :)
<James147> BluesKaj: its not history, but where you are currently located
<James147> BluesKaj: makes it easier to move up one or more directories
<soee> it basicly create path from root direcotrey to where you are
<BluesKaj> soee, interesting but why , i see root in dolphin places , one click away ...obviously I'm missing the point :)
<onebitX> BluesKaj: i am not using tor with vpn :(
<onebitX> this is the first connection
<James147> BluesKaj: because it can take you anywhere between the root and where you are
<soee> BluesKaj, if you are here: home/me/dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4/ and you want to switch to dir2
<soee> you can click link in breadcrumb an thats all
<BluesKaj> so where's the breadcrumb in dolphin ?
<James147> BluesKaj: its the location bar when its nor in editable mode
<soee> BluesKaj, http://soee.pl/kde/screen/breadcrumb.png
<soee> under tabs if you turn it on
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<James147> soee: you mean if you dont turn it off :)
<James147> (though by default its turncated to popular places like $HOME
<soee> James147, hm not sure i had to turn it on, before i have had dropdown menu
<eeanm> is it possible to give access to a specific windows domain user to a samba share?
 * BluesKaj shakes his thick head ...still don't see the point
<James147> soee: if you click it it becomes editable, but hit esc or click the tick at the end and it turns back
<soee> James147, yeah i know
<eeanm> just looking at the 'Share' tab of file properities atm, not sure if this is the best way
<James147> BluesKaj: how else can you go up one directory?
<James147> (or two or three)?
<BluesKaj> the go option
<faLUCE>  Hi, I tried in all ways to make a bootable clonezilla on a usb stick. I used tuxboot, as well as unetbootin, but the result is that clonezilla hangs after choosing the first option, soon after boot.Is there a working alternative?
<szal> BluesKaj: are you still on Oneiric?
<BluesKaj> szal, yes
<szal> BluesKaj: what UI font do you use?
<James147> BluesKaj: do "go > up | go > up" rather then "parentdir"
<BluesKaj> szal, I use fresans
<BluesKaj> err freesans
<szal> BluesKaj: *urgh* ;)
<szal> BluesKaj: I was wondering, if you use the Ubuntu font, is the correct weight used?  they introduced a 'Medium' weight for Oneiric, and at least on Natty KDE uses that rather than 'Regular'
<szal> when set to Regular, that is
<BluesKaj> szal, i like it better than ubuntu default , .. I'm using a large screen monitor (my 42" plasma tv) so the fonts ahave to look good from 3M away
<soee> droid = best font ever :)
<BluesKaj> the ubuntu regular font looks like old default fonts from kde 3 , szal
<BluesKaj> thicck heavy and ugly IMO
<szal> BluesKaj: it may not be the most aesthetically pleasing font, but it's very well readable imho
<BluesKaj> szal, if you run an app as root from the run command or the terminal the default font is still ubuntu regular unless you change it
<szal> anyhoo, my question was, does KDE there use the Medium weight, which is almost as heavy as Bold, or the Regular weight?
<alvin> Yes, all typesetters in my office are unanymous: it's ugly and not well fit for a screen. I have to set the defaults back for everyone. Unfortunately, some things make the font go back to the Ubuntu font. Don't know why yet.
<suomipoika> this my first day with kubuntu :D its starting to lad lolz dunno
<suomipoika> lag*
<soee> suomipoika, lag ?
<onebitX> no one can help me?
<suomipoika> soee yes just started to slow and for example mouse pointer lags
<suomipoika> but internet works very fast compared to windows
<suomipoika> and cant double screen fuu :D
<BluesKaj> alvin, when you run apps that require root permissions , the default is ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ubuntu font that is
<BluesKaj> it can be changed on some apps , if the option is available
<alvin> I've noticed that, but sometimes the other applications start using the Ubuntu font after I ran a program as root. I'll file a bug about it someday.
<BluesKaj> muon is fugly if you run it as root before using it , like an alias linked to sudoers
<BluesKaj> but if it's run from the menu , it uses the system settings fonts
<BluesKaj> I'm using simple plastik "workspace appearance / window decor" , due to crash and freeze probs with some of the other more attractive decors on oneiric
<BluesKaj> the diff between root and user display/fonts http://imagebin.org/167942
<Guest26556> :)
<techmik> can anyone point me to the proper channel, which i dont think this is? i need some config help with setting up multihead/multiseat using mint and kdm....
<techmik> afaict, its purely an issue of proper kdmrc and xorg.conf.d/
<el_monkeyman> Hi everyone, this question is addressed to anyone devellopping Kubuntu. I'm still at KDE4.4 and I wanted to update to KDE4.7, how stable would the Kubuntu Oneiric be at Beta? Usually, I don't usually expect stability from beta but in this case, Kubuntu is based off of KDE 4.7.0 which is already done with all it's testing and the final release has been already since the end of July. Besides the desktop environment, I pretty much
<el_monkeyman>  install my own packages, so I would not expect to run into any problems installing Oneiric Beta as my daily driver. Is there any other consideration that I should be aware of??
<James147> el_monkeyman: why not upgrade to natty and install the backport ppas? if all you want is 4.7
<MasBlaMan99> hi
<MasBlaMan99> smal question any krusader users here?
<James147> !anyone | MasBlaMan99
<ubottu> MasBlaMan99: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MasBlaMan99> any way to find duplicate files?
<MasBlaMan99> not a directory compare but to search the entire disk
<el_monkeyman> james147: that is a good idea and I would do that if I see that the Beta is not an option but I would rather start with a clean install of 4.7.0 instead of have to start with 4.6.x and update over it. Also, if I use Oneiric as my release, I could upgrade later on to 4.8
<James147> el_monkeyman: upgradeing natty would be the more stable solution ^^ plus you can always do a "clean" install once oneiric comes out... but if you want to try the beta then go a head but i suggest you try dual booting it first so you at least have a fallback option :)
<el_monkeyman> you
<el_monkeyman> James147: you are probably right about this. thanks for your advice!
<James147> el_monkeyman: also consider joining #ubuntu+1  if you are intrested in running the beta
<Daskreech> el_monkeyman: The beta relies on a lot more things than just KDE
<el_monkeyman> Ah, I see. Like drivers and libraries and stuff like that?
<el_monkeyman> Thanks for your help everyone!!
<el_monkeyman> Bye!!
<alvin> MasBlaMan99: try fdupes
<naftilos76> hi everyone, have you guys tried KCM set to raster? I just saw something on youtube regarding a Graphics performance rise. Is that real? I am on KDE 4.7 and graphics card is Geforce 8600GS mobile
<tdn> In Konsole, the remote tab title is set to: "%h : %u", however, the title becomes " : " when I ssh to a remote host. How do I make %h show the hostname? And %u the user name?
<DarkriftX> does anyone know of a (cli preferred) pop client that will basically just duplicate the contents of an email account on my machine without creating alerts or needing interaction? I have an email account I need to basically backup locally but dont really need to view it that often.
<akSeya> hi fiolks, does apt use ipv6 by default?
<BluesKaj> akSeya, I don't think so , my router has ipv6 disabled , unless there's some kind of nat process going on that's hidden
<akSeya> i have ipv6, and I want it to use it.. i mean, does it tries ipv6 first?
<BluesKaj> !ipv6 | akSeya
<ubottu> akSeya: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jimmy51_> i'm looking for a utility i can point at an IP range and have it map the network as best as possible.
<jimmy51_> is there such a utility?  i see forum posts referencing something called Dude but it looks old
<jimmy51_> and isn't in the repo
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: there is nmap (and zenmap for a GUI)
<_BS_> Samba - will it make use (solely) of /etc/passwd? e.g. If I add a user to the samba group, are they good to go?
<Cammy> Can anyone please tell me how I can empty the trash? The trashcan icon disappeared long ago from Dolphin (without me ever touching it or selecting an option to turn it off) and my hard drive is nearly full
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: thanks.  i'm trying zenmap/nmap an maybe nagios.
<tsimpson> Cammy: re-add the icon to the places panel by right-clicking, choosing "Add Entry", and use the Location "trash:/"
<tsimpson> Cammy: you can also just navigate to trash:/ and right-click anywhere blank
<Cammy> Ahh, "trash:/", thanks! I hoped I could just re-add it, but wasn't sure of the assign
<Cammy> Or whatever it's called in Linux
<Cammy> Thank you tsimpson :)
<tsimpson> technically, it's a URL :)
<Cammy> Ah, okay cool :)
<tsimpson> the actual files are in ~/.local/share/Trash/, if you ever just want to nuke-it
<Cammy> Awesome, you've been very helpful :)
<SIR_Taco> but be careful... the files near there might end up with radiation sickness :P
<Cammy> Haha
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: ok, zenmap did it.  THANKS
<lcb> wow :o radioactive waste in Kubuntu. that's awesome
<SIR_Taco> they're easy to find... they have a nice green glow
<lcb> .hidden waste. i'm always learning
<lcb> thanks SIR_Taco. i don't know what i would be without it
<lcb> i mean, you
<lcb> :p
<SIR_Taco> haha
<lcb> :)
<SIR_Taco> ok... back to website... haha
<lcb> i'm playing with Gadmin-Rsync
<lcb> looks to be one of/or the best backup tool
<SIR_Taco> I've been kicking around the idea of using rsync to backup my sites instead of using a script... just haven't gotten around to it
<Daskreech> Cammy: trash:/
<Daskreech> SIR_Taco: They have a Blue glow
<Daskreech> ;-)
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: well, they glow none-the-less :)
<Daskreech> SIR_Taco: Esp if currently selected!
<programming> This may be a stupid question, but I lost the window list on my panel in KDE. I can't find it in the widgets. I can find a window list, but I'm looking for the taskbar style one with the buttons.
<tsimpson> it's called "Task Manager"
<SIR_Taco> programming: 'taskmanager' is what you're looking for
<programming> tsimpson, SIR_Taco: thank you
<SIR_Taco> tsimpson: too quick for me... I'll go back to sleep haha
<tsimpson> I must admit, it can be easy to miss the widgets the way they are currently displayed
<programming> there are too many in the default view
<programming> i think a rating system could help
<tsimpson> I prefer the older "window with a list of widgets" way
<SIR_Taco> that's very true... I guess that's why they added the catagories
<programming> Now that gnome2 is condemned, KDE4 seems like the only good choice.
<programming> I tried every major desktop, and I've used all the little ones too, like openbox, awesome, etc, icewm even, ratpoison
<programming> xfce, lxde
<programming> kde is the only one that meets my expectations for usability
<tsimpson> considering you're in #kubuntu, you'll get no argument here :)
<DarkriftX> lol
<programming> not looking for argument, i am certain i am right ;D
<programming> i heard win7 copied features, like the drag window to top to maximize etc
<programming> drag to side to place on side
<DarkriftX> they all copy from eachother
<programming> such obvious awesome features
<DarkriftX> im sure lots of stuff from kde is from windows and mac
<DarkriftX> and vice versa
<programming> why didn't we think of them in 1995
<DarkriftX> what matters is what features you want being in the DE that you want
<tsimpson> well sometimes Windows copies features from the open-source world, and sometimes the open-source world copies ideas from the Windows world
<DarkriftX> I hate windows, but I like some features from windows (such as the taskbar layout)
<SIR_Taco> as much as I prefer using Linux, I must admit that I do like Win7... they took a step-back and realized a lot of their mistakes and fixed most of them (kind of like ME-XP)
<SIR_Taco> it's ok... ban me from the channel lol
<tsimpson> SIR_Taco: if you really want me to ;)
<SIR_Taco> well no, not really haha
<kingh3mp> hello
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco! :D
<kingh3mp> lol
<SIR_Taco> haha hello LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Hello again, kingh3mp
<SIR_Taco> and hello kingh3mp
<kingh3mp> was up
<SIR_Taco> now down?
<kingh3mp> lol
<LINKSWORD2> So kingh3mp, what was that problem?
<kingh3mp> im gonna kill my hp
<kingh3mp> its glitchy in you tube and my games
<LINKSWORD2> I told you, you didn't need Microsoft anymore!
<SIR_Taco> HP.....
<LINKSWORD2> We saved it. With Linux! :D
<kingh3mp> im gonna run another test now i got a media player
<LINKSWORD2> I'm back? Didn't know I left.
<kingh3mp> any one got some c7 i can use on my hp
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp: I told you not to do that.
<kingh3mp> brb
<Daskreech> programming: incorrect. Windows showed those features first. But they turned up two weeks later in all the Linux WM who cared less about efficiency
<lcb> SIR_Taco: aboit *backing up* we talked about last year (sorry, i was away in business). i spent some time today comparing features and my final bet for a frontend, for rsync, with useful features is backuppc and gadmin-rsync (this one easyer) Both in our repos.
<lcb> aboit/out
<programming> Daskreech: oh
<programming> Daskreech: i love this feature
<lcb> hi LINKSWORD2. how's TTY and you?
<LINKSWORD2> .... TTY? I'm not sure I understand you, lcb
<LINKSWORD2> We're having some problems with kingh3mp's laptop.
<LINKSWORD2> It is acting bizarrely slow, with flash-based games online, to the degree that they simply do not come up.
<Daskreech> programming: It's great eh? The Linux implementation is quite a bit better than Windows though
<LINKSWORD2> Of course, Daskreech.
<Daskreech> There are anumber of Windows implementations that are better than Linux
<programming> If only x-tile understood multiple monitors
<programming> I would be really happy
<Daskreech> thumbnails on the taskbar hover for instance
<SIR_Taco> lcb: thanks, good to know, I'll check them out. greatly appreciated
<programming> I could implement it, but I don't have the time atm
<kingh3mp> dang thing wont operate on a 1 bar signal
<SIR_Taco> ok LINKSWORD2 what's the issue?
<SIR_Taco> sorry, missed it initially haha.... any idea on the video card? network connection? Kubuntu version? Browser? Flash version?
<kingh3mp> screw this thing
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: doesn't seem that kingh3mp wants any help
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sorry, i were thinking on Linkmaster, the guy who plays with TTY backdoor entrances :)
<SIR_Taco> lcb: I get the two confused all the time haha
<lcb> :)
<kingh3mp> im sorry bout this but nothing is working
<SIR_Taco> IRC is working :)
<kingh3mp> later
<lcb> oh
<lcb> ah i see. "<kingh3mp> im gonna kill my hp"
<lcb> when we kill things others might not survive
<SIR_Taco> some people just don't appreciate my humour lol
<LINKSWORD2> That was humor? You scared him off.
<lcb> too technical, probably "IRC is working" :p
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Well, we want to get his laptop properly working.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sure the problem is based in Flash, but I'm not sure exactly what it could be.
<SIR_Taco> well sorry LINKSWORD2... but something like "I need help with printer... stupid thing doesn't work" what printer? "it's stupid" ok, but what printer and what version are you running? "stupid version of stupid printer" just doesn't give enough info to help lol
<lcb> maybe got too hot on his lap - top :)
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: It's an HP Pavilion DV1000 that we've recently killed Windows from and installed Kubuntu.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: that's what we needed to know
<LINKSWORD2> We've tried to load his games, Flash-based, on a number of browsers, and they're not loading.
<lcb> usually because ppl install everything that says "java"
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: any idea if he's using the Intel drivers?
<lcb> the default one works fine - or the original one, sun's java
<SIR_Taco> and from the specs, there is no integrated wireless... is he just having connection problem?
<LINKSWORD2> His does have integrated wireless.
<lcb> SIR_Taco: trying to have an excuse from him "disconnecting" from IRC?
<lcb> hehehe
<SIR_Taco> lcb: maybe..... lol
<LINKSWORD2> I know the guy. lol
<LINKSWORD2> He said he was fed up with things not properly working, and disconnected.
<lcb> just a dad hair day
<lcb> bad
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: has he updated his software?
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: To which software do you refer?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I mean everything (like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or the GUI equivalent)
<LINKSWORD2> .... Oops.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: what happens when his "flash game doesn't work"? Does it say "you need a plugin"? Does it stall or crash?
<LINKSWORD2> Just a moment. I'll have to ask.
<SIR_Taco> Is he using Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Konq, etc.?
<LINKSWORD2> We've tried Rekong, Konqueror and Chrome.
<SIR_Taco> I'd like to solve the guy's problem, but guessing is just pointless
<LINKSWORD2> Any ideas in particular, SIR_Taco?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: ok, but is there an error? is the spot where the flash game should go blank? does the page not load? does the browser crash/freeze?
<kingh3mp> hi
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: does he have "flashplugin-installer" installed?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm guessing not. How would we get that?
<SIR_Taco> you can use the package manager, or open konsole (ALT-F2 and type 'konsole') and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Didn't I install flash last night for him?
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Not sure.
<alejandro> ola
<Daskreech> [Sunday, August 14, 2011] [23:13:03] <Daskreech> kingh3mp: ok type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer mplayer youtube-dl
<Daskreech> alejandro: Hello
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I think you had him install MPlayer.
<alejandro> hello
<LINKSWORD2> Yep. lol
<alejandro> que pedo que es esto
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: You're too fast for me. lol
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: I really can't help you until you give some sort of feedback on what's going on
<Daskreech> alejandro: y #kubuntu-es
<kingh3mp> im testing things
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: kingh3mp and I are sitting side-by-side in my "office" with his computer and mine.
<LINKSWORD2> His computer just stops loading flash-based pages.
<BluesKaj> install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LINKSWORD2> I'd forgotten about that, BluesKaj
<LINKSWORD2> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ???
<lcb> ubuntu-rest*
<LINKSWORD2> .... Excuse me?
<yoyo> yes LINKSWORD2
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, yes
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, yoyo & BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, np
<lcb> how nice, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras. i don't remember to install it
<lcb> now, installed kubuntu-rest* and didn't remove the other one
<LINKSWORD2> lol @ lcb
<SIR_Taco> lcb: often you are asked with the latest upon install, or when you run into a wall like this, to install restricted extras
<lcb> SIR_Taco: strange didn't remove the previous though
<Daskreech> lcb: They have some cross packages but should not interfere with each other
<SIR_Taco> yea, I can't see there being a problem.... they aren't DE dependant usually
<lcb> hope not, or i'll kill RE (restricted-extras) like kingh3mp did with his HP
<kingh3mp> oooooooh...... green things
<SIR_Taco> lcb: haha
<LINKSWORD2> After installing the restricted extras, is it recommended to restart the computer?
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: blotchy squares?
<BluesKaj> lcb, they both use the same libs/codecs etc anway
<kingh3mp> letters
<lcb> kingh3mp: that's nuclear waste, those green thingys
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: logout and back in is the highest requirement
<kingh3mp> saying its working
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, shouldn't need to
<LINKSWORD2> Konsole is customized as black with green text. That's what he's talking about.
<lcb> BluesKaj: tks :)
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: excellent, patience is a virtue
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Though you don't need to do that for restricted-extras. Possibly close the browser and reopen
<lcb> lol LINKSWORD2
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: I rocked that so hard for a long time after Matrix :)
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: haha
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: NICE!!!
<kingh3mp> im waiting to see 666
<lcb> the devil?
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp: lol
<kingh3mp> i seen 5 8s in a row
<lcb> i don't play anymore. i'm not goot at math
<kingh3mp> lol
<lcb> good even + writing :)
<SIR_Taco>  
<kingh3mp> the devil lives in my hp
<LINKSWORD2> Green & black? :P
<SIR_Taco> seems like a good place to hide
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: I want a taco!
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: go get one
<LINKSWORD2> .... Nevermind.
<SIR_Taco> You're welcome and whatever
<lcb> SIR_Taco: you own Bell :)
<lcb> SIR_Taco is SIR_Taco!~quassel@*dsl.BELL.ca (PSW)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<SIR_Taco> lcb: I wish... then I'd make it not suck
<kingh3mp> i back
<kingh3mp> testing
<lcb> up?
<lcb> ah
<LINKSWORD2> He's pretty good with spelling, when he puts some effort into it.
<SIR_Taco> great
<kingh3mp> dont make me hurt you link
 * LINKSWORD2 points to Linkmaster.*
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: so? did it work?
<lcb> still in aplha stage, i think :o
<LINKSWORD2> Test: Youtube is working.
<lcb> grr alpha
<SIR_Taco> if youtube works, the rest should as well
<lcb> IRC stopped wotking. That SIR_Taco wireless issue
<SIR_Taco> lcb: yes... it seems I can disconnect wireless with thoughts and words haha
<lcb> :)
<SIR_Taco> lcb's connection will go down in... 3.... 2... 1....
<SIR_Taco> hmm... doesn't work for everyone I guess haha
<SIR_Taco> so much for my dreams of becoming a super-weapon on our Canadian war canoes lol
<lcb> i decided to stop Nepomuk. no fun to see the fun working 24/7
<lcb> not useful anyway (for me)
<SIR_Taco> lcb: after the inital indexing, it doesn't do a whole lot unless a files is changed.
<lcb> SIR_Taco: now i saw your /msg. you are taking lessons from Linkmaster TTYs engineering
<SIR_Taco> haha
<lcb> SIR_Taco: check your memory loading and see how much Nepomuk eats
<SIR_Taco> lcb: but you can change the amount it eats
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i just cut it's food, for good
<SIR_Taco> if I add them all up, it's about 20megs
<lcb> its
<SIR_Taco> well maybe closer to 30 with akondai in there
<lcb> talking about that, i love that small tool "Everything" for windows. does the job and do not eat a lot of resources
<SIR_Taco> never heard of it, but it probably pulls from the NTFS index
<lcb> and it's FREE. get one until lasts. great to have on win virtual machines
<lcb> SIR_Taco: http://www.voidtools.com/
<lcb> too bad i have one win 7 VM just because there are no good enough apps for scanners in linux
<SIR_Taco> hmm... the whole point of NTFS was an indexing FS, so that searches should take less time, but writes take longer (relatively, still quick as far as the user is concerned)
<lcb> Wine and water goes well but not with everything. Either way i'm going to test "Everything" in my Wine
<SIR_Taco> just does it a little more efficiently than the MS implementation
<lcb> SIR_Taco: try it. you'ld be amazed how fast that thing is
<tjones> my laptop is assymilating
<LINKSWORD2> Resistance is futile.
<SIR_Taco> I don't use search in windows enough to try it, but I'll take your word for it
<lcb> assimilating? like the conversion of absorbed food into the substance of the body?
<Daskreech> SIR_Taco: probably because it's not running the same safety checks as Windows does
<lcb> tjones:  how's that?
<tjones> no like surrendering to being probed
<kingh3mp> lol
 * LINKSWORD2 performs head-desk.*
<lcb> tjones aka kingh3mp: ah
<kingh3mp> yep
<kingh3mp> fergot to switch it
<lcb> on?
<lcb> the laptop?
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: very likely
 * Daskreech performs deskpalm
<kingh3mp> 20 minuts till probing complete
<Daskreech> apt-get install alien
<Daskreech> alien probes are so much faster
 * Daskreech puts in disclaimer that the above is a joke. Alien probes are much more painful in the long run
<Daskreech> also
<Daskreech> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.83 (natty), package size 82 kB, installed size 244 kB
<kingh3mp> * dies laughing *
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: :)
 * kingh3mp watches LINKSWORD2 roll on the floor.*
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: In the hall of death?
<kingh3mp> lol
<kingh3mp> hes to buisy laughing to type
<lcb> Daskreech: you made me recheck and probe what alien is good for :(
<BluesKaj> eeeuuuwww ...learned my lesson with alien a while back , but I see it sneaks in with lsb-core which is needed to install google earth now
<lcb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/alien
<kingh3mp> is alienware a liable computer
<lcb> dapper grrr
<SIR_Taco> I blame you all for my lack of productivity today.... haha
<Daskreech> kingh3mp: Yes they make the highend dells
<Daskreech> Yo quiero
<lcb> BluesKaj: i have google earth here to install and i did it before. i think it doesn't need any tricks :o
<kingh3mp> i been thinking on getting one
<kingh3mp> i g2g
<lcb> kingh3mp: leave the HP here
<LINKSWORD2> LOL!
<lcb> too late
<SIR_Taco> nice
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I think that's also my exit cue..
<LINKSWORD2> lcb: Why leave the HP?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: so he does't kill it anymore
<lcb> his words ... :)
<SIR_Taco> could teach him some manners too
<lcb> he's busy
<lcb> google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb i don't remember where i got this one
<LINKSWORD2> lcb the HP is now surrendered to the Borg. It now belongs to the Coleftive. Resistance is futile.
<lcb> hehehe
<piet> evening, anyone here who can help me with a window behaviour problem?
<carininet> Hi, anyone using kubuntu with nVidia card?
<sithlord48> what kind of nvidia card?
<carininet> it should be the mobile version ... but AFAIX my problem (konsole freezind during resize) affect all nVidia hardware
<sithlord48> i don't seam to have this issue on my Geforce2 or gefore440Go(nv17)
<sithlord48> using the propertary on the go chipset older version i think its v. 96.x.x.x
<carininet> it shoul be  GT 230M
#kubuntu 2011-08-16
<antonio_> Hi everybody
<antonio_> I'm from Brazil,,,,
<antonio_> I'm tryng Ubutun at frist time.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hyp_spec> hello
<hyp_spec> Does KDE have a short cut like (windows key + right/left) for window snapping?
<hyp_spec> ello?
<hightower88> ello
<hightower88> dead IRC
<jschall_> I need to set DisplaySize in xorg. Isn't xorg.conf deprecated now? how am I supposed to do that?
<Shirakawasuna> jschall: most users don't need a xorg.conf, but you can certainly still use one
<Shirakawasuna> jschall: you can try setting up a minimal one - add only what you need, see what /etc/xorg.conf.d has set up already (don't edit those other files)
<si-mon> first time on an IRC channel just testing things out
<si-mon> how is everyone doing tonight
<teleproject> Hello! Can you help us with configuring Yate?
<si-mon> sorry, Im not familar with that.......
<well_laid_lawn> !info yate
<ubottu> yate (source: yate): Yet Another Telephony Engine (YATE). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1~dfsg-1.1 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Mamarok> teleproject: they seem to have a rather well done documentation on their website: http://yate.null.ro/pmwiki/index.php?n=Main.Documentation
<teleproject> I can't find enough information on the web-site
<teleproject> The task is following: We have some lines from our sip-provider and some operators that make calls. We need to use another line if one of them have been already occupied by an operator.
<doudou> bjr les gens
<doudou> jsuis nouvelle
<Binette> ya quelqu'un ic?
<Binette> ici?
<Quintasan> good morning
<dormancy> ff
<dormancy> hell
<well_laid_lawn> this isn't hell. hell is on your left...
<dormancy> is this ?
<dormancy> how install QQ in ubuntu 11.04?
<well_laid_lawn> what's QQ ?4
<well_laid_lawn> what's QQ ?
<dormancy> this is a im tool like gtalk
<DaemonFC> I believe it is an instant messaging service popular in China
<dormancy> yes
<DaemonFC> Kopete has a plug-in that claims to be compatible
<dormancy> you are right
<dormancy> bug that cann't use
<dormancy> but
<DaemonFC> Pidgin/libpurple also supports it iirc
<dormancy> that don't work
<DaemonFC> I'm not sure what else would, I am not familiar with their service
<DaemonFC> if all else failed you could probably try stuffing their Windows client into Wine *shrug*
<dormancy> in wine that not stable
<DaemonFC> yes, Wine is hit or miss, that's why it's my last resort :)
<well_laid_lawn> are there packages for it anywhere?
<well_laid_lawn>  a deb or .tar.bz or...
<dormancy> not
<DaemonFC> Wikipedia claims they have an official Linux binary
<DaemonFC> have you tried looking for that on their site?
<DaemonFC> oh, n/m
<dormancy> yes ,but not find solution
<DaemonFC> apparently what they mean by Linux is, there was one preview release three years ago :P
<DaemonFC> that sucks
<DaemonFC> pirate Windows is disturbingly popular in China, unfortunate really
<well_laid_lawn> the official os of china is linux based maybe that's why
<DaemonFC> they could be teaching self-sufficiency instead of how to memorize menus and what to press when the machine crashes :)
<dormancy> I konw,thanks
<dormancy> in kubuntu ,when open screen protection  for moment ,the computer don't work why ?
<dormancy> in kubuntu ,when open screen protection  for a moment ,the computer don't work why ?
<well_laid_lawn> after locking the screen?
<dormancy> yes
<DaemonFC> what video driver?
<DaemonFC> it's not FGLRX is it?
<dormancy> how can i kown my video driver?
<szal> e.g. 'lspci -k'
<DaemonFC> have you installed anything that said it was proprietary video drivers?
<dormancy> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DaemonFC> I've noticed lately that the proprietary AMD Radeon driver likes to suspend the monitor then fail to resume it
<dormancy> no
<DaemonFC> ahh, there are no proprietary Intel drivers
<dormancy> ....
<DaemonFC> I fixed my problem passing pcie_aspm=force on the kernel boot line
<dormancy> how fix?
<well_laid_lawn> if it suspends when it locks there'll be a delay coming back
<DaemonFC> some company that makes aspirin has done a lot of business thanks to ATI and various printer companies
<dormancy> How to solve this problem
<dormancy> "if it suspends when it locks there'll be a delay coming back " but some times,it don't come back
<dormancy> like it is crashed ,but you can press ctrl + F1 to xterm ,
<well_laid_lawn> is that ctrl+alt+f1?
<dormancy> yes
<well_laid_lawn> as a guess it'll be a memory issue - is it an old computer?
<dormancy> not ,2G memery
<dormancy> not ,2G memory
<well_laid_lawn> 4 series chip for the graphics says it's oldish - was it cheap memory you bought sometimes that doesn't work out
<szal> "2G memory" doesn't say much about how old the machine is ;)
<szal> my 7-yo secondary machine has 3 GiB in the meantime
<dormancy> I know ,that said my chip is old
<DaemonFC> I don't really like how they force you to stop using the system tray
<DaemonFC> oops, wropng room
<dormancy> thank you very much
<jaimesharon> 0.0
<Susie> >.>
<Duolos> Quick question: when trying to install some packages (namely, restricted-extras), KPackageKit is asking for my install DVD.  How do I set it to just grab it from the repos?
<mfraz74> Duolos: how are you with using the command line?
<Duolos> mfraz74: Quite comfortable.  But I think I found it by just removing it from the sources :)
<mfraz74> Duolos: that should work. The file you need to look in is /etc/apt/sources.list
<mfraz74> Duolos: the dvd entry is normally the first one
<Duolos> mfraz74: Yeah, I asked for help a little too soon.  Completely forgot the dvd entry is enabled by default.
<Duolos> Now I just gotta figure out how to install all the stuff I need for development again.  It's been about a year since I've touched Linux.
<mfraz74> Duolos: don't worry about it. The other day I was wondering why I was getting error 403 from certain repos. Turns out I'd forgotten to update the proxy!
<Duolos> I believe that's what the kids call a "brain fart" these days :)
<mfraz74> true
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Duolos> Hmm... could someone please tell me how to install/run the Akonadi tray?
<mfraz74> Duolos: easiest way is Alt-F2 and then type akonadi
<gigitux_> errore
<Duolos> mfraz74: Yeah, that's what I figured...  but it doesn't appear to even be installed
<Duolos> akonadi isn't found
<Duolos> However, I see the configuration tools in the K menu.
<mfraz74> akonaditray is in the package kdepim-runtime
<gigitux> apoi_ prova
<bazhang> !it | gigitux
<ubottu> gigitux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<g0th> hi, how do I get digital audio out to a 5.1 surround system to work on kubuntu?
<g0th> anyone?
<BluesKaj> g0th, it depends what sounsetup you have , which player (I recommend VLC)
<BluesKaj> g0th, got pulseaudio ?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio has DD and DTS passthru but it;s known to b buggy and unreliable
<g0th> mplayer
<g0th> yes I think pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> g0th,ok so you want to use the cli with mplayer string commands to run the show , so to speak?
<BluesKaj> g0th, ?
<g0th> yes
<g0th> but my problem is that it seems that I can't get 5.1 surround to work
<g0th> the easiest would be if it could just be passed on to the amplifier
<BluesKaj> well then i suggest you join the #mplayer chat , they'll know more ..I use vlc without pulseaudio and have been for a few yrs .. I can guide you how to set that up if you wish , otherwise ask in #mplayer, or maybe someone else here
<g0th> but how do I get surround working in the kubuntu desktop?
<g0th> like normal sound effects etc
<g0th> resp. in multimedia
<g0th> I should first do this before I go to specific applications, no?
<g0th> i.e. first check if the audio driver/phonon/pulse/alsa/whatever settings I have work ok
<BluesKaj> first of all , open alsamixer and make sure you choose spdif output
<g0th> -ao pulse -channels 6 at least gives audio
<g0th> but it is not surround audio
<g0th> alsamixer or pavucontrol or what?
<g0th> in alsamixer I have not muted spdif
<g0th> what do you mean by "choose spdif output"?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is not necessary , unless you want several different audio streams going at the same time
<g0th> but it is present
<g0th> so we have to deal with it
<BluesKaj> in phonon without pulseaudio , you will have more options
<g0th> e.g. iirc alsa stuff is actually using pulseaudio
<g0th> but it is not possible to easily remove pulseaudio
<g0th> I tried it once and it caused more harm than it did good
<g0th> I hate pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> yes pulse audio rides on top of alsa as a sound server , it's not required
<g0th> but it seems I am better of with it than without because it is bundled so tight
<BluesKaj> no it's not
<g0th> all right I try again
<g0th> so what do I do?
<BluesKaj> we had alsa working on kubuntu before pa was introduced
<BluesKaj> remove pulseaudio
<g0th> and what do I use?
<g0th> alsa directly?
<BluesKaj> yes
<g0th> no
<g0th> sorry I tried that
<g0th> it is not working
<BluesKaj> it's default anyway
<g0th> example:
<g0th> I open a firfox browser go to flash video page somewhere
<g0th> play it
<g0th> return do some other stuff
<g0th> now audio is blocked
<g0th> sometimes even if I kill firefox
<BluesKaj> well . you have to set it up properly in phonon
<g0th> hmm?
<g0th> what does this have to do with the issue I mentioned?
<g0th> alsa directly has the tendency to be "captured" by some stupid things like "flash/java/whatever"
<g0th> I mean kind of hijacked
<g0th> extremely annoying
<g0th> that was another reason I switched back to pulse, even though I hate pulse
<BluesKaj> g0th, do you want go any further ..I have digital out going to my audio receiver and alsa/phonon/vlc passes the signal properly
<g0th> yes I want to go further
<g0th> so you say it only works without pulse?
<g0th> I "killall -9 pulseaudio"
<g0th> but -ao alsa still gives no audio at -channels 6
<BluesKaj> ok , if you want to try my method , the we can go further...
<BluesKaj> just remove pulseaudio and logout and in , then we can proceed
<g0th> why?
<g0th> why can I not just kill pulseaudio?
<g0th> I want to test it first instead of "removing it testing, seeing it doesnt work and installing everything again"
<BluesKaj> to get rid of pulseaudio, it's persistent otherwise
<g0th> hmpf
<g0th> how do I solve this flash issue?
<g0th> that applications hijack my audio?
<g0th> anyway, doing it right now
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> need to go in 10 minutes though
<g0th> brb
<g0th> re
<g0th> so I removed pulseaudio
<g0th> now my whole phonon setup is messed up
<g0th> :(
<James147> g0th: have you tried https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Alternative_configurations   (for 5.1 using pulseaudio)
<g0th> why do you say this after telling me to remove pulseaudio?
<g0th> now all old configurations are gone
<James147> beacuse you left before I could :)
<James147> g0th: did you purge or remove? only purging would remove the configs
<James147> (and user configs are never auto deleted)
<g0th> K re ve
<g0th> I removed it
<g0th> but the configuration is still lost
<g0th> it asked me when I started the phonon settings
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> so what do I do now with alsa?
<BluesKaj> g0th, the phonon is not messed up , you just need to use the right setting dev=0 or whatever the alsamixer driver uses
<g0th> why does it say "PulseAudio Sound Server" ?
<g0th> even though I have no pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> what does?
<g0th> phono
<g0th> under device preferences
<g0th> everything there is gone now, just pulse audio server left
<BluesKaj> then you dodn't remove pulseaudio , you just killed it right/
<BluesKaj> ?
<g0th> no
<g0th> I removed it
<bazhang> !google | me
<ubottu> me: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<James147> g0th: what exactly did you remove?
<g0th> everthing with "pulse" in its name
<g0th> except libpulse
<g0th> hmm but audio adapter digitel stereo now works :)
<g0th> hmm actually I am not sure if it works because there is no test button, but mplayer still plays audio after I select the digital stereo in phonon...
<g0th> hmm ok it doesnt work
<g0th> but mplayer seems to work independently<
<g0th> basically my whole phonon settings is total garbage
<g0th> nothing is working and a lot of strange/wrong things written
<BluesKaj> g0th, it's not , it just shows all your options
<g0th> like "PulseAudio Sound Server" which is not here
<g0th> I cannot select _anything_ now under Audio Hardware test
<g0th> it is completely blank
<g0th> shows no options
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer in the terminal , what's the driver listed in the top left
<g0th> HDA Intel
<g0th> Chip: Realtek ALC888
<BluesKaj> you probly need to reboot , to re-establish the phonon device list
<g0th> ok
<g0th> last thing I try
<BluesKaj> damn pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> it should be optional
 * James147 finds pulseaudio works better then raw alsa :P
<BluesKaj> James147, depends on the setup ...he needs to feed a digital stream to his audio amp ..not just a set of pc speakers
<g0th> re
<g0th> ok now everything looks completely different
<g0th> (in a good way)
<BluesKaj> yes , now look for the alc888 digital in the phonon device list
<g0th> yes there are now like 5 digital devices there
<g0th> but there is no more device list
<g0th> just device preference
<g0th> direcat hardware with(out) software conversion
<g0th> no comment
<BluesKaj> usually the default is device=0 , pass the cursor over each one , but do the test sound on it first
<g0th> and
<g0th> it works
<BluesKaj> does it say dev=0
<g0th> but it seems to be dev=3
<g0th> the digital one
<g0th> dev=0 is analog
<g0th> I need to go soon
<g0th> mplayer -ao alsa -channels 6 still not working
<g0th> is spdif the usual optical out?
<BluesKaj> ok , that's fine , mine is intel/nvidia , alc1200 .. well, now if you think you absolutely have to use the cli , then you should go to #mplayer to ask about the proper command string
<g0th> how do I setup kubnut/phonon?
<g0th> I have now sound but I am not sure it is surround
<BluesKaj> depends on your soundcard , is there a coax or optical out then try them
<g0th> optical out
<BluesKaj> is it connected your DAC on the amplifier ?
<g0th> DAC?
<g0th> the cable is connected if that is your question
<BluesKaj> digital to analog converter
<g0th> it is connected to optical digital in
<g0th> basically it looks the same on the amp as on the pc
<BluesKaj> do you have a dolby digital light or indicator on the amp?
<g0th> I have a menu
<g0th> there I can press info to see how many channels
<g0th> I never got anything else besides 2 channels
<g0th> on the info
<BluesKaj> mine lights up a display telling me what digital stream is 3/2/1 etc
<BluesKaj> 3=front 2=back  1=subwoofer
<BluesKaj> g0th, that's why i use vlc rather than mplayer , it has configurable audi section which passes the DD and DTS to your amp properly
<BluesKaj> audio
<g0th> ok I try vlc
<g0th> but that was not my question
<g0th> my question was about the phonon settings
<g0th> I want all these to be done "properly"
<BluesKaj> g0th, we need to make sure that vlc is looking at the right feed from phonon
<g0th> that's why we want to setup the default feed properly no?
<BluesKaj> yes
<g0th> where?
<BluesKaj> you want the digital dev that passes from spdif to phonon then to vlc
<g0th> what?
<g0th> this has nothing to do with vl
<g0th> vlc
<g0th> I am asking about phonon
<g0th> I can get mplayer/vlc etc to work with the help from their channels
<g0th> but more importantly I want the base settings of alsa/phonon/etc to be correct
<g0th> that is what I am worrying about atm
<BluesKaj> alc888 digital dev=3 , or whichever one works is the one we choose in phonon , don't worry we''ll work that out after you install vlc
<g0th> ok so I don't need to open any other program or edit alsa configuration files?
<soee> any idea why apps cant remember activity they are assigned to ?
<soee> looks like setting desktop in app properties doesnt work either :/
<BluesKaj> no , leave alsa alone ..just need to make sure alsamixer is set up right
<soee> i mean it works but isnt save
<g0th> still isnt working
<g0th> no surround
<BluesKaj> soee I don't understand the activity option
<BluesKaj> g0th, have patience . we're not finished yet
<BluesKaj> g0th, open alsamixer , make sure digital is 90% and spdif is not muted
<g0th> there is no "digital" in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> g0th, f5 chooses " all " , then you 'll see it
<BluesKaj> oops sorry I mean pcm
<BluesKaj> to me pcm is digital :)
<g0th> all up
<g0th> to 90
<g0th> still no surround
<BluesKaj> open vlc /tools/preferences/audio
<g0th> k
<g0th> I have to go now
<g0th> but it is not working
<BluesKaj> g0th,in vlc   choose alsa output , spdif when aavailable , alc888 dev=3
<g0th> I cannot set options
<g0th> I choose alsa
<g0th> bye
<g0th> bb in 10 hours or so
<Duolos> Hmm... trying to install a .deb but it's telling me I can't because it's 32-bit (I'm on Kubuntu 11.04 64-bit). Any way around that?
<bazhang> Duolos, deb of what
<Duolos> bazhang: Amazon MP3 Downloader
<Duolos> They don't offer a 64-bit option, apparently.
<anebi> hi, i just installed kubuntu on my pc as this is my first touch with kde. I almost configured everything but i need something that i miss yet.
<anebi> When i open the terminal and select a string, it does not go to clipboard, this was default on ubuntu with gnome
<anebi> can you tell me how can i get this working? this was very useful for me with gnome
<Duolos> anebi: Do you mean you want it copied to the clipboard as soon as it's selected without having to right-click and choose copy?
<Duolos> I didn't know Gnome did that.
<anebi> Duolos: Yeah, exactly. :)
<anebi> gnome does it and is very useful as it helps for faster work in terminal :)
<James147> anebi: in klipper (in the systray) settings set iut to sync the clipboar and selection  buffers
<James147> (also, middle click pastes the selection buffer)
<James147> general idea is if you using the mouse to select you can middle click :)
<anebi> James147: cool thanks, setting sync option did what i was looking for :) Yes, middle click is also very useful. paste is easier, but for copy it is difficult as we cannot use CTR + C in terminal :) Thanks again
<James147> anebi: you can ^^ ctrl+shift+[c|v]
<James147> (at least in konsole)
<anebi> James147: yes, i do this right now, but combination if 3 buttons is too much for me :) i prefer other ways for this :) in case there is no other ways, then i use this :)
<James147> you can change it to meta+c ^^ :)
<anebi> James147: i didn't know about this, i just learned something new :)
<James147> (you can change just about any keyboard shorcut in kde)
<James147> either in the program or in system settings
<anebi> James147: i will check this, i suppose it will not be necessary for now :)
<anebi> can you give me any tips about better font configuration? i was playing little bit with it and get better results, but it looks like it still need some tuning. i'm with LCD display
<James147> anebi: you played with the anti-aliasing settings?
<anebi> James147: yes, it is enabled right now
<James147> anebi: have you played with its setting though?
<anebi> James147: yes. maybe i have to choose a better font. i'm using now ubuntu font, it was default i think
<James147> yea
<anebi> James147: thanks, i will do that. i have to leave now, bye bye for now
<BluesKaj> James147, where's the set to sync option in the cipboard for klipper ?
<James147> BluesKaj: setting > general
<BluesKaj> heh, I have no clipboard anyway
<James147> rather configure klipper > general :)
<BluesKaj> there's no configure klipper here ...must be missing something
<James147> BluesKaj: you have klipper running in the systray?
<BluesKaj> yes  James147
<James147> :s never seen it without that option
<BluesKaj> edit contents ?
<James147> nop
<BluesKaj> err suddenly appeared with a whole lot of other stuff
<BluesKaj> al I had was help , edit contents and a list of lines that had been copied
<BluesKaj> James147, on neiric , some strange things happening ..keyring pw popups out of nowhere etc
<BluesKaj> oneiric
<James147> BluesKaj: what do you expect form a pre-released version? :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<Duolos> I recently install Kubuntu 11.04 64-bit and my max volume is EXTREMELY low.  Any way to fix that?
<Duolos> ... kmix refuses to launch, by the way.
<James147> Duolos: tried alsamixer?
<Duolos> I didn't think KDE used alsa anymore...
<BluesKaj> it sure does
<Duolos> hey!  That did it.  Thanks, James147
<BluesKaj> kmix is just a gui for alsamixer
<Duolos> James147, BluesKaj: However, by increasing the master volume in alsamixer, while it increased my volume no longer allows me to control my volume with my laptop's physical controls.
<Duolos> Any idea how to get the boost from a max "Master" in alsamixer but also have control?
<BluesKaj> Duolos, then you need to find the right KB layout to make sure the ctrls will work
<James147> Duolos: need kmix running to control the colum with shorcuts
<James147> volume
<Duolos> BluesKaj: the keys worked fine before I ran alsamixer, so I must have the right layout.
<BluesKaj> yeah , kmix should do it
<Duolos> Except that kmix refuses to run.  Even trying to run it from the konsole produces no output at all.
<BluesKaj> Duolos, do the KB vol ctrls show on the scrn when keyed?
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Yes.  But with no effect on the actual volume.
<James147> Duolos: is it running already? (pgrep -l kmix)
<Duolos> James147: Ah.  Yes, it is.
<James147> Duolos: if its not in the systray then try killing it and rerunning it
<Duolos> James147: It is in the systray.  And changing the volume there has no effect either.
<James147> hmm
 * BluesKaj is reluctant to bring up the pulseaudio issues ..pavucontrol  might help tho
<Duolos> James147: yeah, makes no sense to me.  It's like a completely different process has taken over my audio.
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl ...lunchtime
<James147> Duolos: pulseaudio should grab the audio when kde starts
<James147> (then everything goes through that)
<Duolos> What is Phonon?  ... sorry, it's been a long time since I've used KDE
<Duolos> I don't know.  I remember I stopped using linux a couple years ago because I couldn't get the sound figured out :-/
<Duolos> It's more of a minor issue for me now, but still annoying.
<James147> Duolos: its a layer in kde that deals with sound :)
<Duolos> I did get Kmix open and tried setting shortcuts, but they're already set properly.  So Kmix is no longer handling volume.
<BluesKaj> kmix should handle the master volume ..it's ied directly to it, Duolos
<BluesKaj> tied
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Right.  I know that.  But I'm telling you, it's not lol
<Duolos> Even in the Kmix mixer, I can move the sliders for the volume and nothing changes
<Duolos> Doesn't matter which device I change the sliders for (unless it's the "ALSA" device)...
<BluesKaj> Duolos, open the phonon device list and do the sound "test" by highlighting the device at the top
<Duolos> The ALSA plugin under Kmix controls the volume fine, but I can't set my keyboard to control that.
<BluesKaj> then click the test button
<Duolos> BluesKaj: I've tried that... nothing happens when I click the test buttons
<BluesKaj> Duolos, what devices are listed in phonon ?
<Duolos> "Internal Audio" and my Radeon HD sound card.
<Duolos> Those are the only two devices listed.
<Duolos> The Radeon is the RS880
<BluesKaj> Duolos, ok we need to know which soundcard is default. lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<Duolos> p0:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)
<Duolos> 01:05.1 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200] [1002:970f]
<BluesKaj> also alsamixer will list the card that it's using
<BluesKaj> in the upper left
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Just says ATI HDA SB as the card.
<Duolos> That seems more like the first one than the second (which I know is what Windows used...the Radeon HD)
<BluesKaj> yes it's the first'
<Duolos> However, when trying to assign my keyboard audio keys to shortcuts, I'm only given the option to assign them to the Radeon.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  I can not find the option in kmail to turn on quotations in every reply...  my reply emails are always blank..   any idea?
<Duolos> (which I know is still  ATI, but not the same in this case)
<BluesKaj> Duolos, in the terminal run . alsmixer -V all
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer -V all
<Duolos> BluesKaj: It loaded the same alsamixer I've been using.  What am I looking for?
<BluesKaj> it just turna the volume up to max on all outputs
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Right.  That DOES increase the volume.
<Duolos> But I can't change volume without using alsamixer anymore; that's the problem.
<BluesKaj> Duolos, sounds like kmix is linked to the other card some how
<BluesKaj> we need to make the alksamixer card the default globally
<BluesKaj> Duolos, sudo asoundconf list then , sudo asoundconf set-default-card nameofcard ,then sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<BluesKaj> Duolos, innplace of sudo asoundconf list  , run sudo aplay -l
<Duolos> asoundconfig was not found
<Duolos> err asoundconf
<Duolos> Anyway, BluesKaj, I appreciate your help, but I've got to run
<Duolos> I'll look into it a bit more later.
<gorgonzola_> hello! can anyone help me with the network folder wizard? its just refusing to connect...
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola_, what kind of OS does the target pc run ?
<gorgonzola_> kubuntu
<gorgonzola_> it repliees perfectly to ssh over the ommand line
<gorgonzola_> but it fails with solaris machines too
<gorgonzola_> it's clearly a problem in knetattach specifically.
<BluesKaj> in add network folder are you choosing secure shell option ?
<gorgonzola_> yup
<gorgonzola_> BluesKaj, i'm doing everything as i've always done it, and this setup used to work flawlessly until the update too 4.7
<gorgonzola_> BluesKaj i have several entries in my network folder, two solaris machines and my home computer runnning kubuntu
<gorgonzola_> BluesKaj now they all fail in knetattach, but still work on regular ssh
<BluesKaj> ok, some dispute the efficacy of /etc/hosts.allow, but I always list the IPs of networked machines there for good measure
<gorgonzola_> mmm, i had never done that before... problem is, these machines all have dynamic ips, so i connect to them through dns names
<gorgonzola_> they re all remote machines...
<BluesKaj> are you using dns masq as well ?
<gorgonzola_> as dns client?
<gorgonzola_> i guess, if it's the default
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it's not default
<gorgonzola_> but the dns client is working fine, the machines does connet through ssh.
<BluesKaj>  but not that important in your case
<gorgonzola_> ok
<gorgonzola_> fyi, knetattach doesn't just fails, it hangs... if the entries are already created, dolphin stays saying "Opening SFTP connection to $HOST"
<gorgonzola_> if the entry is not created before hand, the dialog itself hangs.
<gorgonzola_> only if i cancel the onnection does it complain with the "unable to establish connection, heck settings" message
<BluesKaj> why are you trying the network folder appraoch , gorgonzola_ ?
<gorgonzola_> because it's awesome? i like how kio handles the folders transparently, and i don't want to configure nfs servers and clients with mobile machines
<gorgonzola_> this way, i can just use the ssh server that is running anyhow, and stop worrying about it. needless to say, this bug has really f*cked up my workflow :(
<BluesKaj> so you use a dns server for the remote machine that have dynamic IPs ?
<gorgonzola> ok, details...
<gorgonzola> i control two machines. they are laptops, and move around. they have ddns clients and report their ips to my dns service as soon as they get online, wherever they are
<gorgonzola> so machine1.domain.tlc always points to my home machine
<gorgonzola> and machine2.domain.tlc always points to my work machine
<gorgonzola> on addition to that, i use two remote machines that i doon't control. a university cluster that probably uses several static ips for workload
<gorgonzola> and my brother's lan
<gorgonzola> my machines run kubuntu
<gorgonzola> the others solaris.
<gorgonzola> i would reallly like to be able to do what i always did until a week ago.
<gorgonzola> but i have no idea how to debug knetattach, or even where to report the bug...
<BluesKaj> ok gorgonzola . that's a very intersting problem, unfortunately I have no experience with "real remote" machines ..I'm, limited to lan type networking
<gorgonzola> let me check if it fails when connecting to localhost :P
<gorgonzola> AHA
<gorgonzola> if i connect to thsi machine using its fqdn, it works...
<gorgonzola> let me see if using the ip directly works...
<gorgonzola> yup. it seems it's a name issue
<gorgonzola> using the ip works.
<gorgonzola> BlueKaj soooo... any changes in kde's dns client in 4.7?
<gorgonzola> or at least the dns client used by kneetattach?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, kde dns client ?..not sure what you mean
<gorgonzola> well, knetattach fails when using fqdn's for remote machines. fqdn's for local machines work. but everything else works fine... i.e. ssh over cli, or web browsers
<gorgonzola> and this same setup worked perfectly before 4.7. so they must have changed something in the way dolphin, or kde, or whatever knetattach uses for dns translation, works.
<BluesKaj> changes ? ...I haven't changed any settings in network/interfaces , resolv.conf any other network conf files
<gorgonzola> nono. i mean upstream
<gorgonzola> this worked perfectly until i updated to 4.7
<BluesKaj> odd . i did notice the network folder problem alright , but I run nfs server on this machine for the others on the network and they are ok, so i din't bother trying to track it down
<gigitux> Good
<gorgonzola> but nfs doesn't use kio, right?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, don't know
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj ok. well, i guess i'll translate names manually until i find someone in #kde willing to lietn to my story... thanks for your time.
<BluesKaj> etc/fstab on client and server seems to mount the dirs , and I'm not familiar with what kio does
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj, yes, fstab is lower level than kde or kio. frome the point of view of kde, nfs filesystems are just like local harddrives. kio, on the other hand, takes some arbitrary service and presents it as a filesystem through kde, to apps that use kde's virtual filesystem. different beasts. this is a problem in kio, ie, internal to kde.
<gorgonzola> but i really don't want to configure or use nfs :)
<BluesKaj> right gorgonzola thanks for the explanation ..nfs can be a pita to setup , even just on a lan
<BluesKaj> it's not real secure for one thing
<BluesKaj> natively that is ..I guess one could use encryption
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, one question are you X forwarding with ssh to the remotes ?
<Hootch> hey all, i installed k-11.04 :) should i also install the nvidia driver for 3d support?
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj nope. but on the cli it works with it too
<Hootch> the difference to ubuntu was the dialog to install nvidia after the ubuntu setup. whats happen with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hootch, kmenu>apps.>system>additional drivers
<Hootch> BluesKaj: thx a lot :)
<BluesKaj> Hootch, np :)
<freerabit> has it occurd to any1,tat while restartin a hibernatd kubuntu11.04, my kmail/dimap  files are all lost..??
<PiotrN> freerabit: to be honest never had a problem with kmail after a hibernation wakeup fails
<PiotrN> and.. well that happens quite a lot have to say
<freerabit> PiotrN: hmm..im downloadin my mails again.. :-) everythng is lost..share/kmail/dimap is empty..
<freerabit> PiotrN: ok
<freerabit> *apps/kmail/dimap..
<PiotrN> freerabit: you use pop3 or imap account ?
<freerabit> disconnectd imap..
<PiotrN> same here...
<freerabit> PiotrN: whn did this happn to u??
<Quintasan> freerabit: By any chance, are you using the 4.7 PIM?
<PiotrN> last time my laptop failed to wakeup from hibernation ? saturday for sure
<PiotrN> lost nothing, kmail was running when comp went into hibernation
<PiotrN> kmail 4.4* here
<Quintasan> If he is using 4.7 PIM stack then I'd suggest filing a bug upstream
<PiotrN> seems like something kde folks would have think about anyways...
<freerabit> Quintasan: its 4.6.2
<Quintasan> Hmm,
<Quintasan> No idea, really, hibernation shouldn't eat your emails
<PiotrN> at least not by design :)
<freerabit> PiotrN, Quintasan: hmm..lets see..will check again and will let you guys know..
<PiotrN> in the mean time... i'll backup my files...
<PiotrN> how knows what next update will bring !
<Quintasan> New features!
<freerabit> PiotrN: good one.. :-)
<PiotrN> :-)  new featrures are cool, but I like the old ones working :)
<freerabit> PiotrN: kubuntu initiative is very good.but it would have been even better if the release cycle was made atleast 1 yr.so tat developers+testers can atleast sit and have time to fix/analyze bugs and make it more prefect..
<PiotrN> kubuntu is so small (in terms of numer of devs), i hardly expext them to introduce/fix errors others then packaging and configuration
<tsimpson> KDE SC developers are the ones that are supposed to fix bugs, not Kubuntu developers ;)
<PiotrN> well, if they had the time, they could send patches upstream... but as said before, i'm happy kubuntu is as good as it is
 * PiotrN is waiting patiently untill new PIM is ready for prime time
<freerabit> tsimpson: i might be wrong,but isn't it kubuntu devels packagin and maintaining the packages??& alpha/beta team can be given some more time to analyze..
<PiotrN> freerabit: much of the system is based on ubuntu, so kubuntu kinda has to follow their release cycle
<freerabit> PiotrN: oh..
<PiotrN> kde is just the window manager...
<rww> KDE is a desktop environment, not a window manager.
<freerabit> PiotrN: so ubuntu is more stable compared to *ubuntu??
<rww> freerabit: no, not noticibly
<tsimpson> Ubuntu is a project, which includes the projects "Ubuntu" (for Ubuntu + Gnome/Unity) and "Kubuntu" (Ubuntu + KDE SC), and others
<tsimpson> the only differences are the GUI
<freerabit> PiotrN: i was thnkin the major/default packages in both gnome and kde are differnet and have differnt progrmmin env (Qt and GTK??)
<PiotrN> freerabit: well.. nothign is simple, some pople love gnome, others prefer kde
<PiotrN> gnome is bigger in terms of numer of developers
<PiotrN> and it uses different philosophy
<PiotrN> kde is a bit like windows, common theme, common base library
<PiotrN> qt is everywhere
<freerabit> hmm
<tsimpson> GTK+ is also cross-platform
<freerabit> ok
<PiotrN> not meaning the platforms, but how much does the qt bring with itself
<PiotrN> you now get webkit in qt...
<tsimpson> and with GTK
<PiotrN> there is ?
<tsimpson> WebKit is not a Qt product, it's just included in Qt (as with GTK)
<rww> PiotrN: you haven't heard of Epiphany, I take it :P
<PiotrN> ok, does it show i dont use gnome ? :)
<tsimpson> I don't use Gnome either, or GTK+, I just like to hate it for the proper reasons rather than FUD ;p
<PiotrN> i dont hate gnome, i just like kde better
<tsimpson> I do hate GTK+, writing code in it that is
<PiotrN> had a problem with it not being based on open library for a time, but since now qt is free, i like kde even more
<tsimpson> Qt was always free
<PiotrN> for opensource
<tsimpson> it was GPL, now it's LGPL
<tsimpson> depending on who you ask, LGPL is less "free" than GPL
<rww> or more Free, again depending on who you ask :)
<PiotrN> it was not free (as beer) for non-free projects
<rww> anyways, Qt was originally under some FreeQt license that, predictably, wasn't Free.
<tsimpson> the only reason it wasn't always LGPL (or similar), is that Trolltech needed to make money to pay developers
<PiotrN> in any case, long time ago, kde 3 was better the the gnome, and so i stick with kde till now
<rww> Qt2 switched to QPL, which was Free but not GPL-compatible, then 2.2 was GPL2
<PiotrN> well.. the whole reason for creation of gnome, was the fact that at the time, qt was not free...
<PiotrN> at least not enough...
<PiotrN> that's at least how i remember it
<tobago> i'm on vim Vi IMproved 7.3 (natty narwhal), but when i yank some lines, close the file, open another file and try to paste the lines, the "register '' is empty". what's going wrong?
<tobago> with vim  Vi IMproved 7.1 (ubuntu hardy heron) it works perfectly...
<James147> tobago: might want to ask #vim  :)
<tobago> James147: i did so... thought maybe it's more a default setting of vim, which differs between the versions, and somebody here might know.
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> ups
<noaXess> killed my network plasma widget.. cause reinstalled plasma-widget-networkmanagement... now i can't configure over networkmanagement... before i had wicd and it worked perfect.. i just wanted to test something in networkmanager..
<noaXess> is have done this: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<noaXess> and remove wicd...
<noaXess> cable networking is working now... but can't see anything on the widget.
<noaXess> any idea what package i need also to install?
<skierpage> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 on an HP desktop with two CD-ROM drives. Everything works fine, except that nothing happens when I insert a CD.
<James147> noaXess: is networkmanager installed?
<skierpage> There's no device action notification, no popup offering to open in Dolphin or play with a music player. I have the usual rules for this in System Settings > Device Actions, but they don't fire.
<noaXess> James147: letme check
<noaXess> James147: yep
<noaXess> but network-manager-kde not...
<noaXess> do i need that?
<James147> noaXess: dont think you need that... if i remember correctly is holds the old knetworkmanager
<PiotrN> skierpage: how about system settings -> removable devices
<James147> noaXess: is networkmanager running?
<skierpage> I think 'The devices property for Device Type: Optical Disc" for "Available Content: Audio" doesn't match', but I'm not sure how to debug.
<noaXess> James147: so.. in background networking is running.. even i can't be her ;) LOL..
<noaXess> James147: let me check..
<noaXess> James147: start: Job is already running: network-manager
<skierpage> PiotrN, aha, enable automatic mounting of removable media is grayed out.
<PiotrN> skierpage: has it work before ?
<PiotrN> might be some issue with permissions
<noaXess> James147: strange thing. in the network-manager widget i see data statistic..
<skierpage> PiotrN, I got a notification and options for CDs on my previous PC, but 11.04 is the first distro I've installed on this PC.
<James147> noaXess: remove and readd the widget
<PiotrN> skierpage: it's only for CDs ? how about usb flash drives ?
<PiotrN> do those work normally ?
<noaXess1> James147: in the widget i see cable unplugged.. but i see statistic??
<skierpage> PiotrN, yes, they give me an option to mount.  Let me try some things, brb
<PiotrN> skierpage: if you can, make sure the cd's are readable
<noaXess1> any idea how can i bring back my network manager.. also the widget?
<James147> noaXess1: you could try rebooting ^^ :)
<noaXess1> James147: ahh.. done that already.. but test now another way.. be back sooooon
<skierpage> Piotr, CD shows up fine in dolphin, device action "kioclient exec audiocd:/" works fine, vlc can File > Open Disk >  /dev/cdrom1" fine...
<skierpage> It's the Device Actions that doesn't trigger.  Is there a way to run this piece of code in debug mode?
<noaXess> grrr-
<noaXess> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<noaXess> comeon guys.. some tips.. need control my network...
<BluesKaj> wifi or ethernet?
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj... both.. eth0 is working in background.. but i can't controll it over the widget... cable unplugged.. and wifi i can't see any wifi network...
<noaXess> and i can't enable the wlan checkbox in the widget
<noaXess> before i worked with wicd.. and all was fine.. i just wanted to test something in network-manager..
<Peace-> noaXess: there is wicd-qt
<James147> noaXess: you could try deleteing /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and restarting networkmanager but I am not sure it will help
<Peace-> noaXess: have you supend to ram ?
<noaXess> Peace-: and what to do with that?
<noaXess> Peace-: no..
<Peace-> ok
<BluesKaj> network manager has me stymied on kde and not using any wifi , so I use static ip in /etc/network/interfaces without network manager installed
<Peace-> noaXess: you can replace network manager with wicd-qt
<BluesKaj> Peace-, does wicd-qt work on wifi ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: of course then
<Peace-> it should be on the repository
<Peace-> i did one time the package
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> wicd hasn't worked for me on wifi since 9,10
<noaXess> Peace-: i know.. but in wicd there is a problem with wlan's that share the same ESSID.. they willb e listed both and i need to manually swtich to the better wlan connection.. maybe in the network manager widget i just see one essid.. so it uses autmatically the best connection
<Peace-> BluesKaj:  noaXess don't install my package is old try to read this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/kubuntu-wicd-client-kde-install-it/
<James147> BluesKaj: have you been tring it every release?
<BluesKaj> James147, yes
<noaXess> i haven't any problem with wicd.. i now tha network-manager needed to be uninstalled to get wicd work perfect
<Peace-> noaXess: have you tried the qt version i mean...
<Peace-> btw
<James147> noaXess: think that might be handeled by lower level tools then networkmanager/wicd
<BluesKaj> wicd isn't rt 2870 (ralink) friendly, James147
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm really ?
<Peace-> it should
<noaXess> Peace-: will try
<James147> BluesKaj:  :)
<BluesKaj> I tried the rt2800 blacklist method etc , no luck
<James147> BluesKaj: I think i might have that card... last I checked with networkmanager it worked (except for ah-hoc networking)
<BluesKaj> usb belkin /ralink , James147
<James147> BluesKaj: Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI    ^^ is mine :p
<BluesKaj> ok going to the other pc to try wicd-qt
<skierpage> Hey IRC channel operators, this forum's topic points to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ, but that winds up redirecting to a generic not-very-helpful Ubuntu FAQ
<cher> When I try to watch videos on Youtube, I get a message that I need to download flash first. I've checked with KPackageKit that adobe flash is installed, even re-installed it. The problem appears in Firefox as well as in Chrome. Is this a known problem? And what is the workaround?
<James147> cher: http://www.youtube.com/html5    :)  is one way
<cher> The version requested by Youtube is 10, and KPackageKit says I've installed version 10.3.183
<cher> The problem does not onl appear on youtube, but other sites as well.
<skierpage> cher, which browser?
<cher> skierpage: Firefox and Chrome. Didn't try rekonq / konqueror yet.
<skierpage> Sorry, firefox.  What does about:plugins say?
<PiotrN> cher: go to firefox, addons manager -> extensions and see if you have the flash player extension there
<cher> Also tried konqueror, rekonq and Opera now, same problem.
<skierpage> Mine lists Shockwave Flash, File: libflashplayer.so.  PiotrN, it appears under Plugins, not Extensions
<PiotrN> yea, plugins...
<PiotrN> the point being, there was a problem with the flash update about a week ago
<skierpage> cher, PackageKit should have done the right thing but you can look at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in Dolphin or a terminal and there should be a libflashplayer.so in there.
<cher> It doesn't list flash in plugins. And when I try "install missing plugins", it says "no matching plugin found".
<PiotrN> cher, try issueing: sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-installer, then sudo apt-get clean, and then sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<cher> Okay, in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins there is no libflashplayer.so, only libjavaplugin.so and skypebuttons.so
<cher> Are you sure that the name flashplayer-installer is the correct package name?
<PiotrN> sorry, flashplugin
<PiotrN> my bad
<PiotrN> flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj-Den> wicd-qt must be wicd-kde in the repos ..right ?
<PiotrN> there was a problem with the package, it tried to download not existing file from cannonical partners ftp, kpackagekit showed it as installed, but libflashplugin was not there...
<cher> Okay that worked. Somehow when I tried this with KPackageKit, it did not work. I guess the apt-get clean step was important, and KPackageKit seems not to trigger that.
<noaXess> -- back with wicd...
<noaXess> and all is working fine..
<BluesKaj-Den> ok reboot
<cher> For konqueror and Opera, a restart of the app was required. Firefox, Chrome and rekonq found the plugin without restart.
<BluesKaj-Den> well , wicd-kde , so far so good , James147 :)
<James147> :) never much liked wicd and dont really ahve a problem with the current networkmanager :
<BluesKaj-Den> belkin usb wifi rt2870 actully works
<James147> BluesKaj: does it work with networkmanager?
<BluesKaj-Den> dunno , , haven't tried since May
<dragunner> teste
<dragunner> weojkfnewf
<James147> dragunner: please use words ^^
<BluesKaj-Den> James147:  wicd-kde worked from the get-go , just ran the wpa2 passphrase and it connected in about 20 secs
<skierpage> Re my not-happening CD Device Actions, `solid-hardware list details` lists "udi = '/org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0:media'" and knows "  OpticalDisc.availableContent = 'Audio|Data'  (0x3)  (flag)" , so you'd think the Device Actions would work!
<Firefishe> I just upgraded to maverick from lucid, and I want to continue the upgrade to 11.04, but my networking system, wireless and ethernet, are completely down.
<James147> Firefishe: you tried connecting via command line?
<Firefishe> James147: How might I do that?
<James147> Firefishe: "sudo services network-manager stop",  "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and finially "sudo dhclient"     (for wired at least)
<Firefishe> James147: I'll give it a try, thanks.
<skierpage> are you the same "Firefishe" who patiently helped me partition for Kubuntu 9.04?  Good times ;-) !  http://userbase.kde.org/User:Skierpage#Partitioning
<skierpage> Re my not happening CD Device Actions, I think from disorganized bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/709868 the problem is my drives have " StorageVolume.ignored = true" in Solid.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709868 in Kubuntu PPA "kde 4.6 device actions broken" [Undecided,New]
<KomiaPoi1a> hi
<KomiaPoi1a> does kubuntu have read-write capability with ntfs-3g package installed?
<James147> KomiaPoi1a: yes
<James147> KomiaPoi1a: or at least its in the repos
 * James147 cant remember anymore...
<KomiaPoi1a> thanks
<James147> try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<KomiaPoi1a> i will
<KomiaPoi1a> what version of kubuntu should i pick if i like cutting edge but still require some usabililty
<KomiaPoi1a> usability*
<KomiaPoi1a> Kubuntu Oneiric Alpha 3 Released
<KomiaPoi1a> ?
<James147> KomiaPoi1a: latest stable is best bet unless you like your system breaking everynow and then :)
<KomiaPoi1a> i like not
<James147> (normally best to have at least one stable install somewhere)
<KomiaPoi1a> i got an old laptop pc for free, how do i find out if i need kubuntu 32bit or 64bit
<KomiaPoi1a> its a 3 years old asus
<James147> what does it have on it atm?
<KomiaPoi1a> James147: it has ati radeon xpress 1100
 * James147 ment os
<KomiaPoi1a> intel pentium dualcore
<KomiaPoi1a> it has no os on it atm since it has no hard disk
<KomiaPoi1a> but it had windows vista on it before
<skierpage> KomiaPoi1a, Kubuntu 64-bit will probably work, you can try booting the live CD or live USB to verify.
<James147> KomiaPoi1a: then if you know the cpu look it up online :)#
<KomiaPoi1a> heh
<skierpage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_Dual-Core says there were both 32- and 64-bit versions
<KomiaPoi1a> i just found out from the stickers
<James147> KomiaPoi1a: 32bit will just work... 64bit probally will work... if you have the banwidth then you could try the 64bit iso and if it failes to boot then dl the 32bit one
<James147> (or look up the cpu online first to make sure)
<James147> KomiaPoi1a: yeah... need a model number to find out exactly :)
<skierpage> KomiaPoi1a , BTW lots of laptops still come with 32-bit Windows even though they have 64-bit CPUs.
<skierpage> I want to file a bug about my CD woes with Device Actions/Solid, but "KDE Base Runtime does not use Launchpad for bug tracking." ?
<James147> skierpage: bugs.kde.org if i remember correctly :)
<skierpage> James147, right, clicking around gave a different notice "Bugs are tracked in KDE Bug Tracking System."  So I can use Help > Report Bug
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Is it possible to use a ssh key with fish:// in dolphin?
<hazamonzo> As if i were using the ssh / scp -i argument
<James147> hazamonzo: why not use sftp://  ??
<hazamonzo> James147: Hmm. never used it. i will have a look
<hazamonzo> James147: Cheers
<Daskreech> James147: I don't think that answers the question :)
<James147> Daskreech: no... :)
<Daskreech> If the server has no password then it still won't login
<hazamonzo> James147: umm. you couldn't tell me the syntax for a sftp connection with a key file passed along?
<hazamonzo> Daskreech: Yeah there is no password. Its an EC2 server
<James147> hazamonzo: your not using the default key?
<hazamonzo> So i have a private key here
<James147> (location...)
<James147> fish seems to use the default key here :)
<James147> like sftp
<James147> (though I am useing ssh-agent)
<Daskreech> ssh-agent! that might work
<hazamonzo> James147: Sorry for sounding like an idiot but what do you mean by default key?
<Daskreech> Never thought of that
<hazamonzo> Im used to just using something like scp -i mykeyfile user@host
<hazamonzo> I kinda wanted to create a shortcut in my dolphin that will allow me to easily open up the connection to the server to move files
<hazamonzo> i have one already that i use my that server uses a password
 * hazamonzo google ssh-agent
<James147> hazamonzo: ssh-agent is a way of loading keys in memry so you dont need to keep typeing their passwords for every connection..
<hazamonzo> coaboa|afk: Interesting!
<hazamonzo> ummm
<James147> (you can instead do ssh-add once and load the keys)
<hazamonzo> I meant James147
<U236Willy> I'm at 84% of a major package update inside KPackageKit and it hasn't budged off of 84% for probably 10 mins now. (it's at 'Installed -- KDM ...'  Should I be concerned?
<Daskreech> hazamonzo: Those two get mixed up allllll the time
<James147> U236Willy: mildly
<Daskreech> ;)
<hazamonzo> Daskreech: Hehehe :)
<g0th> re
<g0th> BluesKaj: hi, are you here?
<systemclient> is there a way to get the output of some command (tail -f) printed onto the desktop?
<systemclient> something like the file watcher plasmoid
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 and am not able to record sound. Would I ask for help in here or in another channel?
<systemclient> littlegirl: sounds good for this channel
<systemclient> do you have selected the right audio channel and is the volumed turned up?
<littlegirl> Cool, thanks. It's internal audio I'm having trouble recording. The details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667692/
<littlegirl> And my current mixer settings are here, although I fiddled with them a bit to try to get it working: http://imagebin.org/168151
<littlegirl> Apparently arecord is installed by default, but I can't record with anything else I've tried either, if that helps any. (:
<Daskreech> systemclient: you want some random command to show on the desktop?
<systemclient> Daskreech: pretty much
<systemclient> Daskreech: it is tail -f ~/log/*
<Daskreech> systemclient: I remember there was some konsole plasmoid for that. Did you check kde-look.org ?
<systemclient> Daskreech: I saw a konsole plasmoid, but I fear that I have to enter that command on every single system start
<systemclient> littlegirl: it says input source CD, that does not really sound right?
<systemclient> littlegirl: and btw … why do you have a purple theme?
<littlegirl> My choices are Front mic, Line, Mic, CD, and Mix, and I tried each of them one by one.
<littlegirl> systemclient: I love the colors. (:
<littlegirl> I forgot to mention that my result is that I get no sound at all, although a wav file is created.
<systemclient> littlegirl: try using alsamixer in the terminal … I sometimes have cases where there is a hidden volume control
<James147> littlegirl: ^^ you might want to upgrade 8.04 has passed its end of life
<littlegirl> James147: Whoops, it's 10.04 - sorry about that!
<littlegirl> Also, the iec968 Playback source choices are: PCM, ADC1, ADC2, ADC3.
<U236Willy> Well all of a sudden it finished and updated... so huzzah.
<James147> systemclient: I remember there being a filewatch widget ^^
<systemclient> James147: true, but I want to watch multiple files :-/
<James147> multiple widgets? or modify the current one :)
<Daskreech> U236Willy: Huzzah!
<systemclient> James147: there are countless files
<James147> systemclient: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/tail?content=11806
<James147> 7
<James147> ^^ :)
<James147> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/tail?content=118067    :)
<James147> may or may not work
<James147> with multiple files that is
<James147> actually no... it says it cannot
<systemclient> I think I just created a nice situation |
<Tinman> Hi eveyone
<systemclient> but isn't that a geeky thing to do?
 * Tinman is back.
 * Daskreech watches an amusing battle between virtuoso-t and choqok
<systemclient> I mean terminal output is linux … kinda … you know what I mean?
<Daskreech> one is taking 108% of my CPU the other is taking 116%
<systemclient> Daskreech: what are those?
<James147> Daskreech: haha
<systemclient> Daskreech: quadcore?
<Daskreech> sexta
<systemclient> hexa :)
<James147> Daskreech: virtuoso-t here is useing 2% and been about that for the past few hours
<James147> (indexing a few hundered gigs from a clean index that is)
<James147> though its memory usage has more then doubled :S
<systemclient> I got rsync hogging some 30% and the then some lukscrypt takes some 50%
<Daskreech> systemclient: depends on if you are greek or roman I guess :)
<systemclient> Daskreech: definitly greek in that sense
<systemclient> Daskreech: ever looked at roman numerals? I can't stand them
<systemclient> Daskreech: greek letters are fine with me though
<Daskreech> why compare letters with numbers?
<hunger__> hey, if anyone's around, any idea if k3b can burn a cue sheet with an MP3 file?, googled around a bit seems to be a common problem, on another note i thought i had done this before also (using ubuntu latest version with libk3b6-extracodecs installed) TIA
<systemclient> Daskreech: If I say I do not like the romans for their numbers, somebody will say "but you use their letters every day -- ever looked at greek letter?"
<James147> Daskreech: have you seen modern math?
<systemclient> James147: I think multiplication with arabic is easier than addition with roman …
<systemclient> James147: and what is modern math? Calc? Algebra?
<U236Willy> hunger__: are you asking can you point k3b to a cue sheet and have it burn the mp3 files? or are you looking for a tool that would create cuesheets and split an mp3 by a cue sheet
<U236Willy> for the former... I'm not so sure... for the latter... I say check out the package 'cuetools'
<hunger__> u236 the former, i thought i had done it before with k3b but i'm beginning to think i didn't lol...
<skierpage> When I insert CDs into either of my CD-ROMs, Solid sets StorageVolume.ignored = true , so I don't get any Device Actions for them. Any ideas how to change this?
<skierpage> I have inserted my hard drive into a new PC, so maybe I have to tell Solid to rescan hardware or forget some settings or even recreate some /dev entry ... ?
<skierpage> No matter what link I follow on solid.kde.org, I see the home page.  E.g. http://solid.kde.org/cms/1072
<asdqq> Hi, when will Firefox 6 be available in the repo?
<Daskreech> asdqq: for the main repos in 11.04 it probably won't be available
<asdqq> Daskreech: I thought that canonical would keep updating Firefox and Chrome in the stable release.
<Daskreech> asdqq: No they are stable
<asdqq> Daskreech: They are not stable?  Right now there is only Firefox 6 in the PPA for older version of Ubuntu. https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Daskreech> if they keep changing then they are not stable :)
<Daskreech> That's a PPA. That can do whatever it wants
<asdqq> Daskreech: I mean in the current stabe Ubuntu version.
<asdqq> and the latest stable Firefox version
<Daskreech> Sure there will be a PPA for it
<asdqq> Daskreech: I think my english is to bad hehe. Take a look to the current 11.04 version, It came with Firefox 4, but now it is in version 5 in the main repo.
<asdqq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=firefox
<Daskreech> asdqq: I think that's because it came out within a time period soon enough for them to make an exception.
<Daskreech> There are certain applications that if a new version is shipping say within a month after Ubuntu ships they will make an exception before Ubuntu releases that the application will be updated
<Daskreech> I don't know what the policy is with all applications but for example Chromium releases about every 3-6 weeks and it's kept in a PPA for people who want to be up todate
<Daskreech> They may make a permanent exception for Firefox since it's considered a main application for Ubuntu but for the most part a stable repo is to be stable
<asdqq> Daskreech: that is maybe the reason... nah, I only want FF 6, but with KDE integration, that is why I'm waiting for the package.
<Daskreech> asdqq: there will probably be a ppa for it. As for the KDE integration you could ask in #kubuntu-devel but I fear that may be pretty low on the list of things they care about right now
<asdqq> Daskreech: I think they will put the integration, the versions for 10.04 and 10.10 had it.
<Daskreech> if they have the packages then they will probably do it
<asdqq> Daskreech:  Ah, it is in the Ubuntu Mozilla Security PPA since 4 days... ( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa ), I was searching in the Mozilla Team PPA ( https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable )
<U236Willy> too bad Hungry__ didn't idle... It seems that the latest k3b does allow you to click on a .cue file and it loads the splits into an AudioCD project.
<U236Willy> i'll burn the disk and see how it turns out.
<Daskreech> U236Willy: K3b is constantly amazing
<Daskreech>  I think it was the first burning software to support bluray burning
<sythe> Cool
#kubuntu 2011-08-17
<U236Willy> probably the first gui program to burn BD but, I think the ability via growisofs existed earlier on the cli
<Daskreech> U236Willy: Excellent point :)
<Guest40550> hi
<Guest40550> well i was thinking to Ubuntu or Kubuntu but idk the difference between these 2
<Guest40550> can help me plz
<rww> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Guest40550> ok idk i rly like kubuntu
<Guest40550> my problem is i want to every program that can be run on Ubuntu also can run on kubuntu?
<rww> Yes, it should be fine either way. GNOME apps work in KDE, and KDE apps work in GNOME.
<Guest40550> hmm so they are the same but they look different
<Guest40550> thanks also both are gr8
<Guest40550> but i like to keep kubuntu
<Guest40550> it's a fun os
<Guest40550> well the Southbridge chip in my is failing and windows is not working even the safe mode
<Guest40550> but this os is working fine
<Guest40550> i have 1 more problem
<Guest40550> i have problem with playing .ts files
<Guest40550> the KMplayer play it but not like it do it on win
<Guest40550> seeking wont work
<Guest40550> the file it's a stream take from my TV
<U236Willy> Guest40550: use mplayer from the command line
<Guest40550> whats that?
<U236Willy> that's opening konsole and running mplayer from it
<Guest40550> ok what command
<U236Willy> imho... i don't like the kmplayer gui... i'm not able to control it like i can at the command line.
<U236Willy> mplayer file.ts
<Guest40550> plz tell me how to do it
<szal> Guest40550: he just did
<Guest40550> oh
<Guest40550> got it
<Guest40550> what about kaffeine and smplayer ?
<szal> KMPlayer and SMPlayer are quite obviously frontends to MPlayer, Kaffeine is KDE's own multimedia player primarily for video
<Guest40550> hmm ok
<Guest40550> thanks
<Guest40550> wow thats cool
<Guest40550> how i set the AR to 16:10
<szal> the what?
<Guest40550> oh
<Guest40550> Aspect ratio
<Guest40550> well runing it from command is a bit hard but fun
<U236Willy> sorry i had to take a call
<Guest40550> np
<Guest40550> smplay works gr8
<U236Willy> everything from the command line can be altered
<U236Willy> so i don't know ... wait
<ionite> are there any patches for KDE?
<U236Willy> remember this command -> man mplayer | grep -i 'aspect' (one word -- or whatever you want to look up)
<ionite> what the's most recommended messenger service for KDE?
<Guest40550> what is mplayer gui?
<bazhang> !im > ionite
<ubottu> ionite, please see my private message
<ionite> bazhang: i tried kopete but it doesn't connects me to my messenger service at all. so i removed it.
<bazhang> ionite, then please provide more info as to your exact needs, the errors you get and so on
<Guest40550> i have to say SMPlayer is rly better than KMplayer
<ionite> bazhang:  there's no errors. i input my MSN service and my login details but it doesn't show anything on my MSN list. offline users and so on.
<Guest40550> thanks also for the commands :)
<U236Willy> when you use the command line you can use your keyboard to change playback quite a bit
<U236Willy> i like using the arrow keys to move around a file.
<Guest40550> hmm ok thanks :)
<ionite> how do i check what's my graphics capacity?
<U236Willy> so.. you can look over the manpage 'man mplayer' at the command line and there's alot of power in the command line version that most graphical frontends (kmplayer/smplayer/etc) don't build into it... it's like a swiss-army knife of video and is far to extensive to put into something pretty.
<Guest40550> hmm also it can convert?
<avihay> ionite: I like kopete, but it behaves strange, not connecting in some networks I use, partially connecting at other networks. I looked through a few alternatives and settled for Pidgin. it's cross-platform and it used to have a different name
<ionite> avihay: great! :) btw do u know how can i check for my graphics card capacity?
<Guest40550> mplayer can convert files also?
<avihay> ionite: umm, if you mean what your card can do, then ther's a program called glxinfo to list what your card supports
<ionite> avihay: so what do i do? install it? can it be found in the synaptics manager?
<ionite> avihay: besides that. doesn't KDE have it's own software to show the infos for graphics, ram, processor, etc?
<Guest40550> ok thanks a lot for the commands well i gtg now
<U236Willy> mplayer can.. but most use mencoder for video conversion or a
<U236Willy> different program altogehter
<Guest40550> oh ok
<ionite> doesn't KDE have it's own software to show the infos for graphics, ram, processor, etc?
<U236Willy> kinfocenter
<U236Willy> or 'system monitor'
<Guest40550> mencoder is it by command line?
<U236Willy> but of course
<U236Willy> and the list of flags for that is equally as long and extensive
<U236Willy> i think devede was a mencoder gui frontend
<Guest40550> kk let me look
<Guest40550> it's downloading the KPackageKit list
<jmichaelx> would anyone here know whether or not it is possible to get the calendar widget in kde 4.7 to appear and behave similar to the way it did in 4.6?
<Guest40550> yes it's for DVD making
<Guest40550> yap thats also cool
<Guest40550> sorry i gtg so take care bye
<Guest40550> thanks a lot
<yofel> jmichaelx: if you disable displaying events in the widgets calendar settings the 2nd panel should go away
<jmichaelx> yofel: it doesn't go away
<jmichaelx> yofel: nor does it quit displaying events, apparently
<yofel> file a bug, for me it does on one system but doesn't on this one, I didn't file a bug yet though
<ionite> U236Willy: but i can't see my graphics memory because it's integrated
<jmichaelx> yofel: if a person filed a report for every bug in kde 4.7, they'd have work to last for a very long time
<yofel> so? they have time till 4.7.5 to fix them ^^
<jmichaelx> yofel: this is KDE, you know that it does not work that way
<jmichaelx> many KDE bugs live on and on
<yofel> well yeah, but if people don't file bugs they don't get fixed either
<yofel> rather even less
<jmichaelx> yofel, the bugs that get reported ofyen never get fixed, either
<jmichaelx> often*
<U236Willy> ionite: this is true... I'm not sure how to monitor that
<yofel> that's true for most software. Filing a bug does give you at least a minimal chance that it'll be fixed though
<jmichaelx> yofel: i do totally agree with you on that, although i maintain that there is a persistent and significant quality control problem with KDE (as much as i do very much like this DE)
<U236Willy> i'm just now coming back
<U236Willy> i loved kde ... i was a diehard
<jmichaelx> ach... i do need to learn how to become more involve. if only to work on squashing the bugs i hate so much
<U236Willy> then 8.10 just broke so hard... i went back to gnome waiting for the dust to clear.... NOW i'm falling in love again.
<avihay> I agree, for example, there's the screen corner behaviour setting, in one version, setting a corner prevent screen locking caused putting the pointer there to lock the screen instead. that issue dragged along for about a year...
<jmichaelx> U236Willy: yes, i moved to xfce for a while, at the time kde started trying to call their alpha software 'release quality'... but i was back again by 4.2
<jmichaelx> (i am speaking of kde4.0)
<U236Willy> i think at the time 8.10 was merging into kde3
<jmichaelx> linus torvalds made a statement once that sometimes devs need to be told to shut up for a while, and spend some time listening to the feelings expressed by the people who use their software
<jmichaelx> right now, both gnome and ubuntu/unity devs need to take some of that advice
<U236Willy> unity is what made me install kubuntu and mint on separate drives..
<yofel> I don't quite agree with him there. If the project is small enough - ok, but for large projects you need a Q/A team to filter that input or the devs will drown in chaotic user input
<jmichaelx> yofel: devs can turn a large project into chaos all by themselves, too... and that is not a rare thing.
<U236Willy> at that earlier time I felt kde went too 'cutting edge' and many people had many problems ... now i think the pendulum swing has come back to 'stability & cutting edge'
<jmichaelx> yofel: although i would not at all suggest that what you just said wasn't true
<_BS_> Can Samba make use of / store passwords encrypted. (NOT talking about exchanging encrypted passwords.)
<U236Willy> _BS_: I don't really get your question but have you seen this -> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html
<_BS_> U236Willy: Thanks, working on chewing through that now. Let me reask the question more simply - Can Samba make use of /etc/passwd directly, and solely?
<g0th> moin
<g0th> BluesKaj: are you here?
<Jarris> Hello there, i am using a "elsa winner 1000", can you tell me which driver is best, and how do i change drivers? (linux version 10.04) great thanks in advance
<Jarris> sorry for asking again, restarted xserver.. is there someone who can halp me configuring my graphics adapter "elsa winner 1000" on linux 10.04 ?? i would be very thankful for some help
<mrjosa> hi at all!
<JohnFlux__> Hey all
<JohnFlux__> Where does samba store which folders are being shared, what the workgroup name is etc?
<JohnFlux> Because I can see that I'm sharing two folders
<JohnFlux> and my workgroup name is "Workgroup"
<JohnFlux> But /etc/samba/smb.conf  says something completely different!
<JohnFlux> The smb.conf has a different workgroup name ("HOME")  and no mention of the folders that I'm sharing
<JohnFlux> oh
<JohnFlux> I needed to restart nmbd too
<alvin> I just sent a message to the mailing list, but maybe someone here knows: How can I launch songs from Amarok using krunner, as katapult used to be?
<alvin> For people who never worked with KDE3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katapult
<James147> alvin: alt+f2:song name... assuming you have the plugin enabled
<alvin> James147: All plugins are enabled. That's actually the default.
<James147> alvin: and you have the amarok plugin installed?
<alvin> Do you mean plasma-runner-amarok?
<James147> plasma-runner-amarok
<James147> yeah
<DaemonFC> I'm still trying to regain my composure after the last round of updates moved qdbus into a dev package (Oneiric) for some reason I can't even imagine
<alvin> I removed it. That plugin makes play, pause, etc,... available, but not playing a certain song
<DaemonFC> then didn't bother making KDE depend on it so it wouldn't start up without that dev package
 * DaemonFC head desks
<James147> alvin: are you sure? it looks like it does (though I dont ahve any songs on this computer to test)
<alvin> James147: Yes, I tried and the pakage description doesn't list the funcionality I want. Moreover, the link in the package description to the homepage of the plugin is broken.
<natman2> Hi, can anyone give some Firefox help ( the problem is only in Kubuntu, not in windows )
<alvin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James147> well, it seems to work here
<alvin> James147: I'll retry, but that's weird...
<James147> but not without the plugin
 * James147 notes hes on 4.7... which seems to have improved the plugin but it should work on other versions
<James147> ^^ i just tryped the name of the song with out a prefix as well ^^
<alvin> James147: Me too. Now it works... And I have tried this before. Well, thank you for askin me to try again.
<natman2> Cool!, Since yesterday ( i think ) but i can no longer attach a file in yahoo email when using Firefox in kubuntu - i have no problems in windows and my flash plugin seems to have no issues with youtube. In yahoo mail it just appears as if the file is taking forever ( never ends ) to attach
<alvin> The only thing that could be better is the default action. That should be 'play'. Not 'remove from playlist'. Let's see if I can change that.
<alvin> James147: Something is wrong though. It doesn't always work. If I type the same name of the song that worked a while ago, now nothing appears
<alvin> James147: nevermind, it appeared.... only took half a minute. ok. Katapult used to be much faster.
<alvin> Maybe nepomuk is needed? But that eats my resources too much. I need the computer to work.
<James147> alvin: nepomuk should eat all your resources... the indexer might...
<James147> shouldnt ^^
 * James147 wonders why he always missed the nt :p
<alvin> aaand, that krunner plugin is buggy... I search for a song, find it (after a while), press the 'play song' button, and, it plays the wrong song.
<alvin> it just repeats the currently playing song
<James147> alvin: then you should file a bug report ^^
<alvin> I don't think you missed it there :-) it's indeed virtuoso or something.
<James147> alvin: virtuoso is teh indexer
<alvin> James147: Yes, several. But where? Does the plugin uses http://bugs.kde.org
<natman2> okay, re my firefox yahoo mail issue, the problem goes away if i default back to "classic" yahoo mail
<James147> alvin: not entirly sure ^^
<alvin> I'll try against krunner
<natman2> so must be some ajax type issue im guessing
<alvin> Ahm, I just lost weeks of mails? To reproduce: 1) switch to desktop where Kontact is open. 2) stare in disbelief.
<lcb> hi. anyone know where basket stores its data?
<lcb> users's data ...
<James147> lcb: ~/.kde/share/apps/basket I think
<lcb> James147: thanks
<lcb> James147: that's the app location but i can't recover some data i had already in a previous installation
<James147> lcb: try ~/.kde4 (thats the old location)
<lcb> James147: thank you
<eean> will I need the alternate install to deal with encrypted partitions?
<eean> ah shite, thats what the wiki says
<alvin> eean: I think so. I never use the desktop install, so I don't know if the desktop install can do it, but maybe it can do encrypted /home
<eean> yea I need whole disk encryption. plus I already have a encrypted setup and I just want to wipe root
<James147> eean: what drives you planning to encrypt? / or /home?
<eean> root, /home and swap
<James147> then i think you need the alt cd
<eean> I have this already, but need to switch to 32bit from 64bit
<Duolos> How would I go about figuring out how Linux sees a certain keypress on my laptop?
<Duolos> For example, my touchpad had a touch area to disable it (but it doesn't work in Linux yet)... curious if linux notices me tapping the area but doesn't know what to do with it.
<alvin> Duolos: Try xev
<Duolos> alvin: hmm that doesn't show any response.  Thing is, to disable my touchpad, I'd have to double-tap the upper-left corner of the touchpad itself.  Probably needs a specific driver to handle that?
<alvin> I suppose you need some support for that, yes.
<Duolos> alvin: is there a workaround to disable and re-enable the touchpad relatively easily?
<alvin> Duolos: I'm sorry. I have no experience with touchpads. If the driver is a module, I suppose you could use modprobe to disable and enable.
<Duolos> alvin: No worries.   I did some searching in the repos and found a synaptics utility that does it automatically when typing (which was a pain to accidentally hit the touchpad and move my cursor in mid-sentence lol
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<apparle> hello guys, my unrar executable is in a non standard location, how do I make ark find it?
<supeadmin> who use w3af
<supeadmin> welcome w3af
<supeadmin> #w3af
<James147> apparle: best way is probably to add it to your PATH variable
<apparle> James147: that's what I'm wondering, how to add to PATH, for bash its ~/.bashrc. What about other apps
<apparle> James147: And I don't have admin access, so can't modify /etc/profile
<James147> apparle: ~/.profile ^^
<apparle> James147: actually, I'm using a very old system, and it doesn't have ~/.profile. So should I write setenv PATH <whatever> or only PATH=<whatever>?
<James147> apparle: not all system have one by default but it should be used if it exists
<James147> not sure on the syntax though
<apparle> James147: logically, creating should work right?
<James147> yea
<apparle> James147: okay... I'll check, logging out
<James147> (you will need to log out and back in for it to be read by the session though)
<apparle> James147: yeah it worked :)
<apparle> James147: do you mind, if I send you a private message?
<James147> apparle: for what reason?
<apparle> James147: KDE related question but not for kubuntu...
<James147> apparle: sure
<James147> (though if it is just kde realted then here should be fine)
<ionite> are there any patches for KDE?
<James147> ionite: ^^
<James147> ionite: um... i would think so... there are patch for all large projects in some form or another
<ionite> James147: do u know how can i do a auto scan for hardware?
<James147> ionite: auto scan? you mean list your hardware? lspci lsusb lshw  all cant do that
<ionite> James147: my printer has a all in one functions. how can i scan documents over in KDE?
<BluesKaj> ionite, install sane
<BluesKaj> !sane | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ionite> BluesKaj: what's the command line i should type in my terminal? or does synaptics have it?
<DarthFrog> ionite: Use synaptic to install xsane (graphical user program to do scanning).  It'll pull in all the SANE dependencies.
<BluesKaj> if synaptics has it then it's in apt as well, synaptics is just a gui for apt , ionite , same goes for muon or any package manager
<BluesKaj> err synaptic
<BluesKaj> synaptic was broken after the upgrade to oneiric , no textbox for direct entry
<ionite> DarthFrog: BluesKaj i got this error You have failed to provide correct authentication. Please check any passwords or account settings.
<BluesKaj> ionite, did you mistype your pw maybe ?
<DarthFrog> ionite: Did you preface the command with sudo?
<ionite> BluesKaj:  i wasn't even prompted for my password like usual
<ionite> DarthFrog: i'm using synaptics to install. why does this prompt appears?
<BluesKaj> it's synaptic , no "s"
<latagore> I am not sure if this is expected behaviour: The more windows I have unminimized, the more lag I have. Using the FPS effect, it seems that my computer slows down as I open new windows
<DarthFrog> ionite: Because you're attempting to do a system administration task, it requires root privileges.
<DarthFrog> ionite: Press Alt-F2 and type "kdesudo synaptic".
<ionite> DarthFrog: now all my hot keys are not working. :( why does my net book function FN key not working? :(
<latagore> ionite: Do you have a FN lock key?
<ionite> latagore: how do i check?
<latagore> Look for a button called FN lock on your keyboard :P
<ionite> DarthFrog: i did that and i am still prompted for password
<DarthFrog> ionite: Good.  That's what you want.
<DarthFrog> Give it your password.
<ionite> DarthFrog: no i mean. i'm still prompted for the wrong password aunthentication
<DarthFrog> What do you mean, wrong authentication?
<ionite> DarthFrog: i used to be able to input my password and then it'll proceed to install but now it just by pass asking me and prompts me a authgentication failure.
<DarthFrog> Strange.
<DarthFrog> You must have waved a dead chicken at it.
<ionite> DarthFrog: anyway just give me the terminal command line to install
<ionite> DarthFrog: that might help. thanks
<DarthFrog> ionite:  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xsane"  All on one line.
<ionite> DarthFrog: now the terminal is working. so affer installing SANE i'll be able to scan right?
<DarthFrog> Probably. :-)
<ionite> DarthFrog: on many occasions i have to restart inorder to detect my WLAN. why is that so? can't it auto detect and connect?
<DarthFrog> ionite: Do you have the network mini-icon in your systray?
<ionite> DarthFrog: yes i do
<DarthFrog> Can you use that instead?
<ionite> DarthFrog: that's what i've been using. and i've already set it to connect automatically but on many occasions it can't detect either my mobile broadband or my present WLAN. i have to restart inorder to do so.
<DarthFrog> ionite: That's a nuisance.
<ionite> DarthFrog: sane installed successfully but it can't detect my all in one scanner and printer
<ionite> DarthFrog: where do i insert this? Add ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0182", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes" to /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules.
<DarthFrog>  /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules. :-)
<ionite> DarthFrog: where do i type this?
<ionite> DarthFrog: how do i even begin typing this?
<DarthFrog> Edit that file and append that line.
<ionite> DarthFrog: edit that file? i've got no file?
<ionite> DarthFrog: where's the file located?
<DarthFrog> kdesudo kate /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<DarthFrog>  /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules *is* the file.
<DarthFrog> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0182", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"    is the line you want to append.
<ionite> DarthFrog: that's the above line for?
<ionite> DarthFrog: what do u mean append?
<DarthFrog> Add the line at the  bottom of the file.
<ionite> DarthFrog: how do i add? all in a single line?
<DarthFrog> Yes, it's one line.
<ionite> DarthFrog: do i have to add before label ends
<DarthFrog> ??
<ionite> DarthFrog: u mean i can add that line anywhere?
<DarthFrog> Stick it at the bottom.
<ionite> DarthFrog: last line: libsane_rules_end
<ionite> DarthFrog: i'll enter right after it?
<ionite> DarthFrog: then i'll click save?
<DarthFrog> Enter it above the rules_end line.
<ionite> DarthFrog: what about scsi_rules_end?
<ionite> DarthFrog: before or after?
<DarthFrog> Enter it above the rules_end line.
<ionite> DarthFrog: there after? save and then restart comp?
<DarthFrog> Yeah sure, above the scsi line.  Stick it between two other "ATTR" lines.
<ionite> DarthFrog: so i'm restarting now...
<ionite> DarthFrog: so much for u help! :) btw, any idea about my networking problem?
<DarthFrog> ionite: no on the networking.
<BluesKaj> BBl, stuff to do
<ionite> DarthFrog: i was prompted this
<ionite> DarthFrog: failed to open device 'brother2:bus1;dev1': invalid argument
<DarthFrog> ionite: Is it a USB device?
<ionite> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> That line in libsane.rules actually needs to be between the LABEL="libsane_usb_rules_begin" and LABEL="libsane_usb_rules_end" lines.
<ionite> DarthFrog: yep. i did that
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  Don't know then, sorry.
<ionite> DarthFrog: sorry what's the command in terminal to open the lib rules again?
<DarthFrog> To look at it or edit it?  Use "less" to read a file at the command line and "kate" to edit the file graphically.
<DarthFrog> Use "history" at the command line to see what commands you've previously issued.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone, i imported bookmarks into rekonq, now it shows up the kmenu, i removed all the bookmarks in rekonq still it shows in the kmenu
<DarthFrog> Use kmenuedit.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: its not showing as a menu item, it shows as a search result in kmenu
<latagore> I am not sure if this is expected behaviour: The more windows I have unminimized, the more lag I have. Using the FPS effect, it seems that my computer slows down as I open new windows
<latagore> whoops
<latagore> Oh wait that's the right one
<T_Burn> guys help me....how can i rotate my webcam ?is it possible to change webcam[grab]file???
<T_Burn> it is upside down
<PiotrN> you could use a set of mirrors
<DarthFrog> Or turn the camera itself.
<PiotrN> but, iirc for gspca webcam drivers there was a switch to change it
<PiotrN> are gspca still in use ?
<PiotrN> or all are now in UVC ?
<BluesKaj>  router got a firmware update , now all the networked pc IPs were wrong , so i proceeded to change them back when the router auto rebooted and reset the IPs to their previous settings...weird stuff
<BluesKaj> bumped us off the internet without warning
<boss> DSF
<latagore> I am not sure if this is expected behaviour: The more windows I have unminimized, the more lag I have. Using the FPS effect, it seems that my computer slows down as I open new windows
<BluesKaj> latagore, which graphics card and driver?
<latagore> A really old card, ATI Radeon X1600
<latagore> Driver... I just remembered I forgot to install the proprietary one
<latagore> So the default that ships with Natty
<latagore> and @BluesKaj, in case you aren't keeping up
<BluesKaj> latagore,  not sure , check in system . additional drivers
<latagore> BluesKaj: None are displayed
<BluesKaj> latagore, ok maybe you can upgrade to proprietary driver from ati , but first we need to know what's installed , sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<latagore> BluesKaj: I just installed fglrx just a few seconds ago
<BluesKaj> latagore, then you will need to reboot
<latagore> BluesKaj: I'll get back to you in a bit then
<latagore> BluesKaj: Desktop effects does not seem to be working. I cannot "resume desktop effects"
<BluesKaj> latagore, were the desktop effects working previous to the fglrx install ?
<latagore> BluesKaj: Yes they were
<BluesKaj> iirc fglrx depends a lot on the xorg.conf file settings like DRI=yes etc
<latagore> BluesKaj: How would I go about configuring it? Any guides?
<BluesKaj> but that was many distros ago , so i'm not sure how to help
<latagore> BluesKaj: Alright
<BluesKaj> but it's worth searching around , because that card should run dri and 3d without a problem
<latagore> alright. It would be nice if distros could come nice and preconfigured nicely ]:
<latagore> could come preconfigured nicely*
<latagore> BluesKaj: I managed to brute force a few settings and change compositing to XRender, which should do for now
<timaeaeaeaea> i
<gene76> What is fwcutter called when 10.04 LTS is installed?
<holocaust84> Hi peeps, I myself love KDE but I share my computer with someone who is too used to working with a GNOME interface.  I'm following an online guide to install GNOME 3 along side KDE (kubuntu 11.04)... the guide instructs me to input "gksu apt-get update", I am told I do not have this, I then "sudo apt-get install gksu" and retry the original command, I get a GUI box asking for my root password, I enter it, it says it
<holocaust84> is incorrect.  I just typed this same password into Konsole to run the session as root, and it is indeed the correct password, any clues?
<eeanm> hey. is there a ppa with amarok 2.4.3 in it?
<eeanm> ulmlogger: ^^ :D
<holocaust84> eeanm did you try just naming the version of amarok with normal "apt-get install" command? usually works for me with a lot of programs
<eeanm> its 2.4.0
<eeanm> and I have ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<gene76> What is fwcutter called when 10.04 LTS is installed?  I need to unpack some winders drivers for a netgear WNA3100 radio dongle
<holocaust84> eeanm: try "sudo apt-get install amarok 2.4.3 ... if you have another version you may need to try "sudo apt-get autoremove" after doing this
<eeanm> it tries to install a package matching the regex 2.4.3 :D
<holocaust84> Maybe I misunderstand the question lol, long day :)
<eeanm> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<eeanm> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<eeanm> I do get this on apt-get update...
<eeanm> I just did apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<eeanm> ah that must be it, it ain't working somehow
<holocaust84> eeanm: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:[name of what you want without these brackets]
<holocaust84> it should add the PPA's and the GPG key
<eeanm> there she is
<holocaust84> All good? :)
<eeanm> missing /backports
<eeanm> yea I think so
<holocaust84> the GUI way would be to go to <system><admin><software sources><other software> click 'add' and put in the APT line (prefer the good ol' konsole though
<holocaust84> Hi peeps, I myself love KDE but I share my computer with someone who is too used to working with a GNOME interface. I'm following an online guide to install GNOME 3 along side KDE (kubuntu 11.04)... the guide instructs me to input "gksu apt-get update", I am told I do not have this, I then "sudo apt-get install gksu" and retry the original command, I get a GUI box asking for my root password, I enter it, it says it
<holocaust84> is incorrect. I just typed this same password into Konsole to run the session as root, and it is indeed the correct password, any clues?
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: where did you read that? gksu is used when running gtk GUI apps with superuser privileges. apt-get is not a GUI app.
<holocaust84> jmichaelx: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml ... This guide, first thing that came up on duckduckgo.com (laziness I admit)
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: 'gksu apt-get update' is just wrong
<Cobold> Hi folks. I have a problem with my language settings on Kubuntu
<Pici> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: it should be 'sudo apt-get update'
<Cobold> when I tried to install support for Japanese language input methods, the system language got automatically switched to Japanese. I since fixed that for Kubuntu, but my Firefox still displays all websites like Google or Ubuntu wiki in Japanese. >_> Does anybody know how to change that?
<eeanm> heh
<holocaust84> jmichaelx: I'm aware of most day to day commands (by no means a novice but enough to scrape by) and I too was confused by it, but blindly following a so called "guide" from the website hehe.
<eeanm> Cobold: firefox has its own language setting hidden somewhere
<Cobold> The menus are no longer Japanese
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: also, when you use sudo/gksu/kdesu, the password that is supposed to be entered in the dialogue box is the password of the user (if that user is allowed superuser privileges using sudo). that is not the same as the root password
<eeanm> Cobold: reminds me of when I go to Finland... google starts displaying gibberish even when I'm logged in
<James147> holocaust84: replace gksu  with kdesudo if you using kde and are following a guide for ubuntu
<Cobold> eeanm: wiki.ubuntu.com is also in Japanese now, it's not just Google
<jmichaelx> James147: no, in this case he needs sudo....
<James147> (though in that case just use plain ole sudo ^^ no need to use gui auth for command line prog
<holocaust84> Pici: Thanks for that, I've recently been messing around with various linux variants, including openSUSE which has gnome3 running fine, as does Fedora 15, so it didn't occur to me that it wasn't yet functional on ubuntu
<James147> jmichaelx: I was talking more generally
<jmichaelx> James147: also, gksu is for gtk apps. kdesu is for qt apps
<Pici> holocaust84: It'll be working correctly in the next release of Ubuntu, but the gnome3 release happened too late in the release cycle for things to be properly integrated.
<James147> jmichaelx: yeah...
<James147> (and kdesudo for kubuntu)
<m4730> is there anybody who actually flipped his web cam for 180'?
<m4730> i doubt....
<jmichaelx> James147: but kdesudo is only used for qt apps, regardless which desktop environment is being used (not that you do not already know this)
<holocaust84> Okay thanks peeps, I'm going to leave things as-is until Gnome 3 is stable, and my friend will just have to put up with using my system on KDE, or get his own damned computer! :)
<James147> jmichaelx: how is it only used `for` qt apps?
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: i have a feeling you migh be better off that way
<James147> jmichaelx: i have used it with gtk apps loads of times
<jmichaelx> James147: that is what it is for
<jmichaelx> James147: you may have, but that defeats the whole purpose
<James147> jmichaelx: its a qt front end to launching gui applications... not just for launching qt applications
<holocaust84> I may just get around the whole sudo issue and run as root, I have no security concerns (other than my own stupidity, but backups take care of that)
<James147> jmichaelx: whats the difference between gksu and kdesu[do] in terms alunching application then?
<jmichaelx> James147: kdesu is generally what you want to use when launching qt apps from the command line. gku for gtk apps. most documentation explains it this way
<James147> jmichaelx: thats because it assumes if you using a gnome app your comming from gnome and if your using a kde app your commming from kde..
<m4730> it is relative
<James147> i would say kdesu[do] is generally used on kde kde system and gkso on gtk systems... not for the spicific apps
<m4730> now i have a question....how to bloody flip cam for 180' i cannot look myself like this anymore....
<jmichaelx> James147: you may ultimately be correct, although there is documentation out there that explains otherwise (again, perhaps wrongly so)
<holocaust84> As a side note, couple of questions (not really looking for help, just curious on opinion) 1) Peoples views on Unity (I have to say I can see a lot of effort and hard work went into it, but it doesn't translate to me well at all, it's basically unusable for me right now) and 2) Would running kubuntu (lite I think it's called?) on an ASUS EEE Pad Transformer be a viable option?
<James147> jmichaelx: not wrongly... more documenttation for ubuntu focuses on gnome, not kde so it rightly uses gksu (dosnt mean you cannot use kdesu)
<James147> jmichaelx: but anyway :) as long as there is no functional difference (unlike sudo vs [gk|kde]su)
<James147> holocaust84: 1) looks good for newer less technical users... but like most of gnome I like to ahve options of how i do stuff :) 2) it runs fine on my eee 1005ha :)
<jmichaelx> James147: there does appear to be little to no functional difference, which would also support your explanation
<James147> jmichaelx: from what I under stand they do the same function but there are two because they hav different dependencies (dont want to install gtk if you only use kde or kde if oyu only use gtk)
<holocaust84> James147: Yeah it felt verrry dumbed down and I don't think it got along too well with my graphics card (even with propriatary drivers enabled) , as for the eee pad, it's a tablet / netbook hybrid not a typical netbook, and has android as the default OS, so I'm concerned with driver issues, but I'll no doubt try it out :)
<James147> as for kdesu vs kdesudo I think is bacuse kdesu wasnt as functional in teh early days so someone rewrote it (though i could be wrong)
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: what graphics card are you using?
<holocaust84> jmichaelx: 2x NVIDIA GTS450's in SLI
<James147> holocaust84: i think i looked at it breefly... and someone was able to get ubuntu running on it (though it wasnt stright forward)
<James147> o-O
<holocaust84> James147: it just arrived today via Fed EX, currently waiting the 8 hour saga for it to fully charge, can't wait to get my hands on the little beauty hehe.
<James147> yeah... was really intrested in it but really need something with a full os on
<James147> (and dident want to risk it not being able to run kde)
<holocaust84> James147: From looking at the specs of it, I can't see any reason why the hardware would fail to handle all that kubuntu can throw at it, but I suppose it comes down to compatibility not performance.  That's my main concern with trying it
<Cobold> yay I found the hidden firefox settings. No more Japanese :D Ok thanks, bye
<James147> holocaust84: I was more consirned with being able to get it on there in the first place :)
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: i would also think it could handle a full-blown kde install (barring compatiblity issues)
<holocaust84> I quite like Android anyhow, especially this latest version, so it's no biggie, but certainly will be fun to try
<holocaust84> I'm just not so keen on Google hehe.
<jmichaelx> James147: holocaust84this is all very OT, but i am very interested (as i am sure many others are) in being able to use linux on tablets. android sometimes makes me feel as dirty after using it as windows does
<jmichaelx> holocaust84: it can be nice, but android is locked-down, and layered with proprietary junk
 * James147 points to #kubuntu-offtopic  :)
<holocaust84> I like Android on my smart-phone, it's a beautiful little interface for a phone, I've yet to try it on a tablet, and as jmichaelx just said, its basically windows, goes against most if not all of my beliefts and desires for OS's, in its defense though, it's pretty, it's quick, and it's functional, but if I could get Kubuntu working on it, with all the functions enabled, I'd drop Android in a heartbeat. And yes this
<holocaust84> is very off-topic so my apologies hehe [end of OT rant]
<skramer_> seems I have a problem with Amarok always forgetting what's in my local collection. Every new start, it believes my collection is empty. Any hint what could be the reason?
<ashwin> is there a way i can stop creating temporary files by kwrite,kate?
<well_laid_lawn> ashwin: isn't there a setting in the menu for them for that not to happen?
<agyei> is there a way to add music files to the playlist of vlc using the right click menu in dolphun?
<ashwin> well_laid_lawn: i dont see it anywhre
<well_laid_lawn> ashwin: I remember seeing a menu setting for not making backups in one of them but haven't used them in a while
<James147> ashwin: there is one ^^
<smoke_> hello
<James147> settings > configre > save and open > uncheck local files under backup on save
<ashwin> James147: thanks
<blackflag> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I'd like to use a different engine for GTK-based apps (right now I am using gtk2-engines-oxygen). I installed gtk2-engines-murrine, but it does not show up in System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance -> Widget Style (it only shows Raleigh and gtk-oxygen). How can I fix that?
<IppatsuMan> Oh, I had to install murrine-themes. Thanks anyway.
<ubuntu> merhaba
<jmichaelx> merhaba
<pedahzur> Just upgraded to Kubuntu 11.04 (from 9.04).  Everything is working well, except for a couple small (low impact) glitches.  The system will suspend/resume just fine (YAY!) if I do Fn-'Stand by key' (this is a laptop). But it will not sleep if I close the lid. In the power manager, I have "Sleep" set as the action for closing the lid, but to no effect. Ideas?
<Guest56221> Yesh why i put my laptop to sleep i gett a dark screen and can't log back on
<pedahzur> Guest56221: sometimes linux's sleep/resume code is not compatible with a laptop.  Can you hibernate and resume?
<Guest56221> pedahzur: yes hibernate works ok althought my cpy stays on
<Guest56221> pedahzur: i have an asus
<pedahzur> Guest56221: so it hibernates, but it doesn't shut down?
<Guest56221> pedahzur: yes the screen turns off but but i still hear my fan working and when i resume i actually get an error msg
<Guest56221> pedahzur: il says failed to suspend. Failure was reported as : Cannot hibernate
<James147> Guest56221: so by works ok you mean not at all?
<pedahzur> Guest56221: Hmm...how much swap did you allocate when you installed?
<Guest56221> pedahzur: i din't create any partitions manually. Did the intall next to windows option
<pedahzur> Guest56221: This wouldn't affect sleep, but might affect hibernate: have you rebooted since your last kernel upgrade?
<Guest56221> James147: i mean when i hibernate it shows a failure pbl but at least my laptop doesnt freeze on a dark screen. But when i do suspend i get a dark screen and my laptop freeze
<Guest56221> pedahzur: i have rebboted several times my laptop.
<James147> Guest56221: dosnt mean it "work ok" just means its broken in a different way...
<Guest56221> James147: yes it's broken in a different way
<Guest56221> James147: i thought that it might be because i installed ubuntu next to windows instead of replacing windows
<pedahzur> Guest56221: Can you open a terminal and type 'top' and hit enter?
<James147> Guest56221: shouldnt make a difference
<pedahzur> Guest56221: in 'top' what does it say next to Swap?
<James147> ^^ some laptops just dont like to sleep/hybernate in linux... it stems from a problem with the acpi specs ... :p
<James147> ^^ or free -m :)
<Guest56221> 260 000k about
<Guest56221> of swap memory
<Guest56221> James147: what is the acpi specs ?
<James147> the standard which governs things like how computers should sleep ^^
<Guest56221> ok so i guess i can't really fix it then ?
<Guest56221> it's not to anoying but it's unfortunate that's all
<James147> might be possible... but I do not know how... although the hybernate might be due to not enough swap (as ram gets written to the swap space during hybernate
<lcb> Guest56221: is acpid running? did you by any chance kill that service for good?
<lcb> i have an asus too and i never had probs with it
<lcb> not this one, btw
<Guest56221> lcb: how can i know if acpid is running
<lcb> service acpid status
<pedahzur> Guest56221: How much memory do you have?
<lcb> in terminal
<Guest56221> lcb: 4g of ram
<pedahzur> Guest56221: Yeah, 4GB of RAM and only 250MB of swap...you won't be able to hibernate.
<pedahzur> Guest56221: Sorry to split...gotta run.
<Guest56221> lcb: k thanks
<lcb> 250 of swap? how's that?
<James147> pedahzur: not true ^^ only need enough swap for the ammount of used ram ^^ which is probally more then 250mb anyway :D
<Guest56221> i don't know
<lcb> Guest56221: is acpid running?
<Guest56221> i guess i should havee put 1go of swap
<James147> !swap
<Guest56221> lcb: i think so
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Guest56221> is says
<James147> ^^ that should tell you how to increase the amount
<Guest56221> acpid start/running , process 1009
<lcb> running
<lcb> Guest56221: indeed you need to increase swaping. but, anyway, disable desktop effects and any other stuff you might have always running in your system and try again
<Guest56221> lcb: how do i disable dekstop effects ?
<lcb> that's just to check if the time to take to put your laptop to sleep or whatever decreases
<lcb> Guest56221: "System Settings" then "Desktop Effects"
<Guest56221> lcb: ok i stopent desktop effects
<Guest56221> i still get acpid start/running, process 1009
<lcb> wait... you need to increase swap partition. how big is your drive?
<Guest56221> 750 G but i think i have less on linux
<Guest56221> i don't know how much i have on linux
<James147> "df -h" should tell you
<lcb> do you have .. like 4 G to give to swap?
<lcb> Guest56221: if you do, increase that partition to 6 GB. is better to do that with a partition manager outside your system(s), meaning if youhave a boot cd use it.
<lcb> i'm not sure if swapping off within system and increasing it will do any bad, btw
<Guest56221> i have 23go left of space
<lcb> Guest56221: other question... are you running your other Operating Systems simultaneously and expect the computer to hibernate?
<Guest56221> lcb: no i am just runing ubuntu
<lcb> are those in Virtual Machines?
<Guest56221> lcb: virtual machines ?
<lcb> ahh ok, i think you said something like "for linux... space etc".
<Guest56221> yes i dedicated 30go ti ubuntu ( linux ) and i hac 23go left of space
<James147> ^^ you just need to create a swapfile if you want to increase the size of swap ^^
<James147> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lcb> Guest56221: ok, to do the things by the book: (do you have your installation CD)?
<Guest56221> lcb:  i have no CD
<lcb> changing the terminology... instead of partition we'll call it simply SIZE. You do need to increase that swap size. with your installation CD , run it and open de Device Manager of it. then increase the size of that SWAP to 4 or 6 GBs
<Guest56221> istalled directy with the ubuntu site
<Guest56221> i know what partition is
<Guest56221> the thing is i dont have the CD
<lcb> Device Manager (no) Partition Manager
<Guest56221> is there any other way
<lcb> do you have ultimate boot cd or hiren's boot cd ot partmagic aside?
<lcb> ot/or
<Guest56221> no cd whatsoever
<lcb> usb?
<Guest56221> no usb
<lcb> one of 256 for instance?
<Guest56221> i could create a CD i guess
<Guest56221> i have aa 1go usb key
<lcb> can you backup what you have in there and install something in there?
<Guest56221> Yes i can use my usb key
<lcb> Guest56221: in terminal type: sudo apt-get install unetbootin | then insert your usb pen | run unetbootin | select from Distribution "Parted Magic"
<Guest56221> lcb: kk one sec
<lcb> on the bottom of unetbootin you have "Type:" Select carefully. it needs to be your usb pen. should be something like sdb1  or sdb2 or something. SDB!
<lcb> i hope if someone sees anything that might be wrong pls tell it. i never played with swap after installations.
<Guest56221> lcb: yes
<Guest56221> lcb: then ok
<Guest56221> and start intall i guess ??
<lcb> Guest56221: check everything before proceeding
<lcb> do not install in other partition or drive. make sure is that usb pen
 * James147 thinks its easier to create a swap FILE
<lcb> James147: with one already there? how to expand it while the system is running? swapping off?
<James147> lcb: why touch it? just create a new swap file ^^
<Guest56221> lcb: yes i put type:usb
<Guest56221> disk image iso i guess ?
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Four-step%20Process%20to%20Add%20Swap%20File  ^^
<lcb> James147: as i said, i never played w swap. i really don't know any method besides the one outside the running system
 * James147 has linked to it 3 times now ...
<James147> ooo fallocate is now though :)
<James147> new ^^ :p
<Guest56221> lcb: once i reboot what do di do ?
<Guest56221> do i do
<lcb> James147: makes sense that "Four-step Process to Add Swap File". Although i don't really believe is good for novices (as i am)
<lcb> Guest56221: after running from the usb (your pc needs to recognize the pen, if not you need other steps, in the bios utility boot order)
<James147> lcb: whats not good about it? it gives you the commands and is FAR simplier then editing partitions
<Guest56221> lcb: ok thanls
<lcb> well, Guest56221, Guest56221:  if i recall right you'll get several options to run that utility. select the graphical one. then, after loading select the partition manager.
<Guest56221> lcb: kk thanks alot
<lcb> then increase the size of swap. now is up to you to use this method or the one of creating a swap file from that page.
<lcb> Guest56218: you might need to DEcrease the size of the previous partition, before swap so swap could expand.
<James147> he left
<lcb> oh
<lcb> doing a couple tings at same time and didn't notice :)
<lcb> James147: editing fstab and stuff... i don't really think is good for someone who doesn't know how to run in CLÇI :)
<lcb> CLI
<lcb> but anyway, editing partitions is always not safe, unless we know what we are doing and play safely
<lcb> he might be having more problems besides hibernation due to those 25l MB swap
<James147> lcb: then just say "echo '/mnt/swap none swap sw 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab"  ^^
<James147> I doupt it with 4 gigs of ram
<James147> lcb: currently using 0mb os swap with no problems
<James147> ^^ my laptop ram for ages (and sitll might be) without any swap
<James147> without issue
<lcb> James147: my understanding, to use acpi in kubuntu, we might need like the 3 times the size of ram
<James147> lcb: incorrect
<James147> lcb: to hybernate you need at least the ammount of ram currently being used
<James147> this is normally, these days, much less then your total ram
<lcb> it depends the amount of processes, no?
<James147> in older times it needed to be ram + used swap
<lcb> and the load of those processes
<James147> lcb: yes... but very few people would use more then 1-2 gigs of ram
<James147> (that would want to hybernate)
<lcb> this machine barely uses swap either but i never checked logs about when i close the lid
 * James147 is only using 1.4G here and on my server ^^
<James147> and my server has minecraft running on it :)
<lcb> James147: tweaked, i bet. now imagine most of users taking care of disabling some services and functionalities
<James147> barly tweked... this is a new install on my desktop
<lcb> most ppl don't even know that most of services are not necessary. well, a lot of them
 * James147 hasnt turned anything off yet on this box
<lcb> matter of fact i discovered today i don't have bluetooth on this laptop. so i disabled everything related to it.
<lcb> btw, there is a nice utility to help on those services, sudo aptitude install bum
<lcb> besides the "Services Manager"
<lcb> "Service Manager", not services manager. i think is not in menus
<lcb> it's hidden somewhere
<James147> there is one in system settings for kde services
<lcb> probably that one though
<lcb> let me check
<lcb> yeah, same one
<lcb> hmm, playing with 'bum' i see i have postfix running. why's that?!
<lcb> a sudo apt-get --purge remove might tell
<lcb> ah..
<lcb> The following packages will be REMOVED:: bsd-mailx* google-earth-stable* lsb-core* postfix*
#kubuntu 2011-08-18
<chenxy> hello
<ionite> how do i check my own KDE version? how can i also check for KDE updates?
<Axlin> Open any KDE application (e.g., Dolphin) and go to Help->About KDE
<Axlin> As for updates, there are repositories if you want to keep KDE more up-to-date
<Axlin> For KDE 4.7: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports               For KDE 4.6.5: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Axlin> Be sure to read the descriptions so you can choose the best one for you. The backports repository is less tested, but I personally have not had any issues using it.
<ionite> Axlin: so how do i check for updates?
<Axlin> It's quickest to do this in Konsole. First you'll add your repository (either: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  or: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa depending on which one you select)
<Axlin> Then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Axlin> It will run the update in the Konsole. Just wait for it to finish.
<Axlin> Then the repository you added will continue keeping KDE up to date, and will give you updates through the normal update manager (KPackageKit)
<ionite> Axlin: the new kde sc 4.7 is ut just launched in recent days? what's the latest? it's still in the beta period?
<Axlin> 4.7 is official. It released a couple weeks ago, and is the latest.
<ionite> Axlin: meaning it's out of it beta stages? what's new?
<Axlin> Yep, it's out of beta. Here's the overview: http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<ionite> Axlin: are u using it now?
<Axlin> Yep.
<Axlin> It's a good release, but I had issues with my theme. But that's probably just me. I was able to fix it by installing oxygen-transparent from kde-look.org and using that, with opacity at 100%. No biggie.
<ionite> Axlin: i'm now using 4.5 how do i upgrade to 4.7? would it disturb my settings and other files?
<Axlin> There's always the potential of introducing problems, but it has been solid for me so far. Either way, you should back up your /home directory before upgrading, just in case (don't forget hidden files/folders). Then, in Konsole, you'll do this:
<Axlin> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports     2. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Axlin> Then restart
<Axlin> It may take some time to run the update, so be patient :)
<TheSimkin> hey guys, getting error "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<TheSimkin> i tried calling qdbus and I am told it is not installed and to install a package... but the package is already installed (and i did a --reinstall)
<ionite> Axlin: maybe i'll upgrade a year later. till the support is better and the dust settles. haha
<TheSimkin> i am on oneirec if that is relevant.
<Axlin> Hehe well, Kubuntu 11.10 will be shipping with KDE 4.7, so you could just wait a couple of months for its release (late October).
<Axlin> TheSimkin: It could be relevant. There is an #ubuntu+1 channel for support with Oneiric specifically. They may be able to assist you better.
<TheSimkin> thanks axlin
<ionite> Axlin: thanks for ur help
<Axlin> np
<dante_fluffytail> hey all
<dante_fluffytail> anyone willing to help a new kubuntu user with a network q?
<dante_fluffytail> guess not
<jetscreamer> just ask, sheesh
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dante_fluffytail> well i asked if there was anyone willing cause 1) out of 250 people in chat, no one's talking and 2) didnt want to just walk in and rudely go "hey, you dont know me, but i expect you to help me fix this".  ie, just trying to be polite
<dante_fluffytail> here's my problem though: i installed kubuntu 11.04 to a usb drive earlier.  i've booted it up on my mom's dell netbook.  i've gone through settings and found the wireless network we have here in the house.  i've put the password in.  problem is it just wont connect
<bazhang> dante_fluffytail, the nature of IRC is ask your issue
<dante_fluffytail> it works fine with it plugged up to the router (its what im on right now), but i cant get it actually connect to the wireless
<dante_fluffytail> does anyone have any ideas on any settings i should check out?  i can set the interface to desktop or netbook
<dan___> Hello
<sabayonuser> is Kubuntu slower than Ubuntu ?
<Guest63391> hi, I am putting a new hard drive into this computer, and I am going to install fresh.  I want to save my plasma desktop layout, and my panel and widgets...   What configuration files do I copy?  and then I want to make them the system default for all new users... I don't see the documentation on how to do this
<Guest63391> sabayonuser: no... They are very similar
<sabayonuser> i just don't like GNOME 3 verymuch T_T
<Guest63391> sabayonuser: KDE generally feels faster to me.   Urm... you may be using the ubuntu netbook theme... It is abosultely horrible. There are ways to move away from it
<Guest63391> It took me a couple of hours to figure it out in Kubuntu to turn of the netbook interface (It hid the web browser..  I was installing off of usb, once the system was installed the link to the webbrowser worked, then I could find a way to make it usable)
<sabayonuser> Guest63391: thk i plan to try Kubuntu soon
<Guest63391> also, uninstalling the netbook workspace results in an unusable system... one must switch to regular KDE before uninstalling that garbage
<Guest63391> This also let to my multiple hours of hair pulling... but once I got KDE up, I love it.
<Guest63391> Really,  the user interface should make things easy, KDE can be configured to do that.  (I will not diss gnome... nobody cares to hear what they have heard many times)
<Guest63391> sabayonuser: yes, do it!
<Guest63391> sabayonuser, all you have to do is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from your ubunut
<Guest63391> ok, so I just backed up /home/aaron/.config/kde/share/config    I don't see anything usefull in any of those files.. so I donno if it will work or not
<Guest63391> but I also don't see any other kde configuration files
<mrtkusa> Hello, How do I tell if my Kubuntu 11.04 install is 64bit or 32?
<mrtkusa> Shhhhhhh, I really can't remember which it is.....don't tell anyone
<rww> mrtkusa: run "uname -m" in terminal. i686 is 32-bit, x86_64 is 64-bit.
<mrtkusa> ty
<mrtkusa> ok, it's 64
<mrtkusa> ty  :-)
<latagore> anyone here at the moment?
<alvin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<latagore> alvin: It is 4 in the morning here, and I don't plan on staying here for too long, so that's why I asked : P
<Who> .mobi reader for kubuntu !
<Who> i mean do you guys know any
<latagore> a process called akonadi_control was going completely awol on me, spawning applications that consumed gigabytes of RAM each, any idea how I might find the problem?
<alvin> I have no idea what .mobi is
<rww> it's an eBook format
<rww> Who: I use Calibre for all eBook stuff, try that and see if it works.
<alvin> latagore: I wish, yes :-) what's your version of kmail2. Is it the new one (from the experimental repository)?
<latagore> alvin: I haven't grabbed anything from the experimental repos
<latagore> alvin: I'm not sure about the version, it should be the most recent from the default repositories
<alvin> latagore: What's the output of akonadictl --version ?
<latagore> alvin: does akonadi have anything to do with mySQL queries? I made a MySQL server earlier today, and the errors seem to correspond to the times of the system freeze
<alvin> latagore: Akonadi uses a database, yes. Mostly it is an internal MySQL instance.
<alvin> You can see it's settings in 'Akonadi Server Configuration' (search for it in the menu. There is no entry)
<latagore> If it is an internal MySQL instance, it probably doesn't have anything to the databases my server is hosting
<latagore> so I'll put that aside for now
<latagore> alvin: my version of akonadi is 1.4.2
<latagore> alvin 1.5.2*
<alvin> ok, must be the stable one.
<alvin> You can restart akonadi with akonadictl stop/start
<alvin> Also, disable nepomuk. I have the newer version and performance is much worse.
<alvin> It's great technology, but the hardware isn't ready I guess. If you search bugzilla ( http://bugs.kde.org ), you'll find a lot of bugs regarding performance troubles. Virtuoso looks like the worst.
<latagore> Sorry, I wasn't paying attention.
<latagore> Virtuoso definitely gave me problems as well
<latagore> Eating half my disk space in an hour
<[DIWMS]> :D
<alvin> That's the problem. Computers nowadays don't have enough memory and disk space to properly read emails.
<latagore> alvin: I disabled Nepomuk but it says it is still active
<alvin> Kill it!
<latagore> I did
<latagore> It starts up every time I start a new session
<latagore> alvin: But it literally gets so slow I can't kill it until like a minute later
<alvin> Oh. Hmm, I can disable it here. Kontact does complain, but it's possible. I'm running the version from experimental. (upstream says it's 'stable but needs testing')
<alvin> Yes, it does that :-) I believe there is a support page on http://www.kde.org. Let me see
<latagore> I did disable it from a long time ago, but it says it was active for some reason
<alvin> Here: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi There is also a link on that page to a troubleshooting page.
<latagore> Could any of my new installations have affected it, or was it more likely an update I applied to Akonadi
<alvin> nepomuk is the semantic desktop. I don't see the use, but a lot of money was payed on research in that regard. Guess I don't get it. I just sort everything in directories where I can find my stuff back later.
<alvin> latagore: There haven't been any updates in a long time, aside from the recent version, so I don't believe it was an update.
<alvin> Your mail is still being fetched without akonadi I believe. Only your contacts use akonadi.
<alvin> latagore: This might be your bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246678
<latagore> alvin: I might have been using an oldversion; how can I look at the logs for the updates I installed today?
<ubottu> KDE bug 246678 in general "virtuoso: Usage of CPU is much too high" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<alvin> latagore: Good question. You remember running updates?
<latagore> alvin: I believe so, at least sometime this week
<alvin> latagore: /var/log/aptitude
<alvin> I always use aptitude, maybe you need another log file for whatever apt-related software you're using. (It changes every Kubuntu release)
<alvin> Ah, there is also /var/log/apt/history.log
<latagore> alvin: I just looked it up; no changes to akonadi since I installed it from the live CD
<latagore> I'm going to look through the bug report now
<alvin> latagore: Well, it's on your own risk if you follow my advice, but you can assume the upgrade to KDE 4.7 is relatively safe. (it actually fixes a lot of bugs). You'll need to # apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports). This will not give you the new kmail. That one is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental and risky.
<latagore> alvin: It already looks like the time when I have to reinstall kubuntu, so I'll give it a try later :P
<alvin> I did both, but on a fresh installation. The akonadi migration wizard messed everything up here. (Might have something to do with Kolab being overlooked by the devs)
<alvin> Try the troubleshooting akonadi page first then.
<latagore> alvin: Is the page you gave me the troubleshooting page for akonadi? I don't really know how to navigate the wiki
<alvin> latagore: It's this one: http://userbase.kde.org/Special:MyLanguage/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<latagore> alvin: alright, I'll look over the bug report and troubleshooting page
<latagore> I have trouble shutting down as well, oddly enough
<latagore> It won't power down, and the problem appeared just as I got this problem
<latagore> This is crazy :[
<alvin> Yes, yes it is. Maybe in a few years I'll have the skills to really start debugging. Might also have a 256MB ram computer and don't need it of course.
<alvin> There'll always be mutt too ;-)
<alvin> They should change their slogan to "All mail clients suck resources"
<latagore> My problem seems to be getting closer to the bug report, and I looked at the table of contents for troubleshooting and that doesn't seem to be in
<latagore> it
<latagore> alvin: would you know any logs that could help me explain why my system doesn't shut down?
<alvin> Well, you can enable apport in /etc/default/apport, but boot logging... If you don't find it in /var/log/messages somewhere, I fear you are lost.
<alvin> Kubuntu uses upstart. Upstart isn't known for proper logging. The bug about missing logs has been open for several years. I've given up on it.
<alvin> There isn't a message on screen about the shutdown?
<alvin> You can always $ sudo reboot That should reboot properly, in theory.
<alvin> (Unless you happen to use NFS shares. In that case, you'll get a kernel panic)
<alvin> Hmm, I sound a bit bitter there.
<latagore> alvin: It's alright. sudo shutdown -P 0 is what I tried and doesn't work. It hangs after a blank screen is brought up. I stopped one of my servers, so that may have resolved the issue, but I definitely don't want to start another KDE session to have it hang because of akonadi again!
<alvin> Yes, it is a troubled situation. I'm a sysadmin at a company where we use kubuntu in a multi-user environment. (10 people using the same server). Currently, they are on lucid, but I don't think I will continue this way. Imagine 10 people using akonadi on the same system. What computer will be able to run that?
<alvin> Currently nepomuk just segfaults and leaves zombies. A fix will probably never be backported, but it's still better than the newer resource hungry version.
<latagore> alvin: Do you know anything about other stable full desktop environments?
<alvin> latagore: Well, we were using CDE before this :-) But that is really old. I liked KDE3 a lot, and that's why we're using KDE4 now.
<alvin> Gnome people are completely on drugs nowadays, as is Canonical with Unity. The worst part is that multi-user hasn't been working in Gnome for years now. They removed XDMCP support from gdm.
<alvin> I'm now thinking LTSP with KDE4 and reporting as much bugs as possible. We will probably ditch Kontact, disable nepomuk and switch to webmail.
<latagore> you could also try Xfce on your personal computer
<alvin> I did and liked it, but after a while I was using XFCE with a lot of KDE3 software. After I got a faster computer, I switched to full KDE.
<latagore> ah. I have an unrelated question; how did you learn so much about linux? I feel that I'm quite in the dark about many things about linux
<alvin> Actually I still think KDE is interesting. Akonadi is a great idea, and maybe nepomuk too. If inly they weren't so resource hungry. The bad think about Kubuntu is that it is Ubuntu based. Ubuntu is losing a lot of stability the past years.
<alvin> latagore: I have been using linux since 2000, so you pick up some stuff. But other than a bit of perl, I'm no programmer.
<James147> latagore: it largly takes time and research :) plus allot of playing around with stuff :D
<latagore> James147: The playing around with stuff is something I am unfortunately well acquainted with
<alvin> Oh, and I was lucky. I did take a year of lessons for beginners. That was becaus I couldn't get debian installed. The computers were so slow we had to use the command line. No X. That was the best that ever happened. If you know the command line, you'll have less troubles.
<James147> latagore: :) yeah, I broke allot of stuff in my early days.. but over time you learn how to fix things... espically if you break allot of things :D
<latagore> I think it's time I switch to a more stable distribution
<alvin> And X back then took some configuring to get started ;-) Also, I learned that Gentoo was a great distribution for beginners, because of its installation guide.
 * James147 prefers arch due to the not needing to wait hours for compile new updates ^^
<latagore> James147: I've broken a great deal of things. Unfortunately I haven't figured out how to fix them yet : D
<James147> but arch/gentoo are a great way to learn the inns and outs of linux
<alvin> latagore: I have been looking for that. (a stable distribution). I'm under the impression that distributions used to be more stable, but can be wrong. Ubuntu is clearly NOT a stable distribution, but in this case you have to separate KDE from the Ubuntu part. The Ubuntu part is mostly unstable. KDE.. Well, there are monthly updates. Most distributions with a stable core, (like debian stable) have old KDE versions. It's a bit of a problem.
<James147> (even just reading the beginners installtion guides :D )
<latagore> James147: Do you think you could direct me to one of these installation guides?
<James147> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide
<alvin> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/read.html (I did that one a few times. There's ONLY the guide)
<James147> yeah, lfs is another way to go, though not very useful for a desktop system (takes allog of effort to maintain)
<James147> though good to do at least once  (probally in a vm)
<alvin> Very true. It's mostly a learning experience. When I was a student and could skip lessons, it was a fun thing to install.
<James147> ^^ though this conv should probally be in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<latagore> James147: No one is here to supervise...right :D
<James147> latagore: thasts not the point ^^ this channel is to help people and that gets hard if its filled with random convsations :)
<alvin> We're not disrupting any questions right now, but I'm willing to move.
<latagore> I'm likely to head to bed, since it's 5 in the morning
<James147> alvin: no, but sometimes questions get asked and then missed due to convstations so its best to keep the channel clear
<James147> latagore:  :)
<latagore> another night at debugging linux for normal desktop use
<alvin> Whoa, goodnight then. I'm getting another morning coffee.
<latagore> That said, I think I will just do a fresh install and remove akonadi and nepomuk upon installing when I get back to computer administration
<latagore> Good day, James147, alvin. Thanks for the help
<zack1233> Olá
<zack1233> alguem pode me ajudar instalar o Empathy no Ubuntu 11.4
<zack1233> ?
<zelda> Hi, I have some queries with Kubuntu 11.04 on a multitouch tablet.
<zelda> By default 11.04 worked great with out of the box bluetooth setup
<zelda> The finger touch on the screen worked like a touchpad
<zelda> Is there anyway to make it behave point-touch like in Ubuntu?
<zelda> However the pen works as expeected
<zelda> The issue right now, when I hook the tablet to a TV through hdmi and boot up. I t starts in what seems to be Kubuntu Mobile.
<zelda> And as soon as I touch the screen with finger the OS goes crazy and constantly flickers, as if somebody has pressed tab key.
<zelda> Any ideas and suggestions?
<zelda> First thing I am looking forward to is to disable Finger touch?
<James147> zelda: i have a feeling it probally seting it to absalute rather tehn relitive mode ^^ though I am not sure where you cna do that
<James147> not sure why it goes crazy though :S
<zelda> James147: What does absolute and relative mode refer to?
<James147> zelda: touch screen control, relitive is what a touchpad normally does, absalute is that a tablet normaly does
<zelda> James147: Could not find that settigs, I think now I would rather disable the finger touch, because the digitizer works great (with pressure sensitivity too). also because currently pen and finger touch does not work great simultaneously (no palm rejection yet).
<James147> zelda: anything in system settings > input devices?
<zelda> James147: Nope, no options there to change from relative to absolute. Under the TouchPad tab there are a couple of settings related to how touch pad works . IBut now I know which driver is behind the finger touch, it is called eGalax_empia Multiutouch controller. I will search around on how to disable it.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Jarris> i have got some troble with my graphics chip configuration (kubuntu 10.04). but when i tryed kubuntu (10.10) booting from CD, graphic-configuration where perfect, which config files do i have to copie? i copied the folder /usr/shard../xorg.conf.d from CD to /usr/lib../xorg.conf.d/, but failed.. any help would be very nice, thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> Jarris, which graphics ? the kernel source driver on the live cd obviously worked fine . Xorg.conf isn't necessarily the problem on 10.04 , have you been keeping up with updates and upgrades ?
<Jarris> using kernel 2.6.32-33-generic
<Jarris> did you ask for what problem i have? biggest problem is that i aktualy have 1280x1024 but i would like to have 1920x1080
<BluesKaj> Jarris, ok ,which graphics card / chip ?
<BluesKaj> are you using VGA or DVI/HDMI into your monitor , Jarris ?
<Jarris> VGA
<Jarris> looking for nae of the chip
<Jarris> *name
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA in the terminal
<Jarris> send you the output in a query
<BluesKaj> well, you're using the right driver altho nvidia-current has many versions depending on your hardware . Also what size  monitor ?
<BluesKaj> some vga inputs can't handle 1920x1080
<Jarris> but they did while cd booted Kubuntu was runing
<BluesKaj> Jarris, that tells me the kernel source driver in 10.10 is capable , while your installed on is not , or so it seems .
<BluesKaj> Jarris, sudo apt-cache  policy nvida-current . that will tells which driver version ..then you might need to upgrade
<Jarris> Unable to locate package nvida-current
<BluesKaj> err sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> mispelled, sorry
<Jarris> so you think a distupgrade will fix it, but i will get 11.04, wound i? you think it will fix it anyway?
<BluesKaj> lets see which driver you have first
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Jarris> send output in query
<BluesKaj> Jarris, Pici , makes a good point here ...try dist-upgrade and then we'll see
<Pici> It won't bring you to the next release of Ubuntu.
<Jarris> what will it do istead?
<BluesKaj> upgrade the installed package like it says above
<BluesKaj> packages rather
<Jarris> i will not get 11.04? so what is the command to upgrade to 11.04
<Jarris> ?
<Jarris> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Jarris>   xul-ext-ubufox
<Jarris> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Jarris>   ubufox
<FloodBotK1> Jarris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Jarris,  you can't jump over versions ..you either should do a clean install or you'll have to upgrade 10.10 first then upgrade again to 11.04
<Jarris> kk
<BluesKaj> upgrade to 10.10 first
<BluesKaj> the command is sudo do-release-upgrade..if you want to use the terminal , Jarris
<Jarris> sorry i will need some sec, some partitions are nearly full ..
<BluesKaj> Jarris, are you going to clean install or ?
<Jarris> just did the dist-upgrade and got an arror, wills end you in query
<James147> !paste | Jarris
<ubottu> Jarris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> ^^ queries are useless for anyone else trying to help you ^^
<Jarris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669206/ like this ?
<BluesKaj> Jarris, exactly
<BluesKaj> looks like firefox/ubuntu installer errors
<Jarris> restart requierd, see you soon *hope so..
<Jarris> so, i will do do-release-upgrade now, and it will automatically upgrade to 10.10?
<BluesKaj> Jarris, yes , it will take between 1 2 hrs or so depending on your internet connection
<BluesKaj> 1-2
<Jarris> seems not to work
<DaemonFC> I hope you don't mean 11.10
<DaemonFC> the first thing it would do right now is not boot :)
<Jarris> i have to configure japt-proxy
<BluesKaj> Jarris, I'm restricted to 800kbs download speeds here and it takes about 2.5 hrs to totally download and install
<BluesKaj> Jarris, sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC, he's upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<Jarris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669221/
<James147> Jarris: need to change from lts to normal release in one of the configs :p
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Duolos> I'm having a problem with Eclipse (#eclipse is barren) in Kubuntu.  For some reason, it seems to be missing fonts and displaying empty boxes in place of characters in most of my code.  Any ideas?
<Jarris> i would like to skip configuring japt, couse i sould set up an central pakage-administration-programm for the computers of my local network anyway. could you recommend one to me?
<James147> Jarris: japt?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Jarris> was it an question to me James, or an anser?
<James147> ^^ question
<Jarris> japt-proxy
<Jarris> and what is BBL ?
<James147> why configure that? just need to change the config on your box
<Jarris> how?
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<James147> ...
<BluesKaj> jarris , or here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<johndone> hi, where does dolphin store the login informations for network shares?
<alvin> johndone: I suppose that would be kwallet
<avihay> johndone: I don't know, first guess would be kwallet
<johndone> nope, I checked kwallet but could only find log in information for a different server
<avihay> you mean shares on your computer?
<johndone> I have my notebook with dolphin and two servers, I can access both without typing in any login information (only did once for each) but kwallet only shows login data for one of them
<alvin> Maybe you have set up public key authentication without password?
<kingh3mp> hi
<kingh3mp> i have a question
<susundbe1g> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kingh3mp> a friend told me lenex has alot of available games how can i access these
<DarthFrog> lenex?
<szal> wth is lenex?
<susundbe1g> Evil twinbrother of linux?;)
<kingh3mp> i been fiddling with this thing an i think i have it kinda figured out lennex is cool linksword2 converte me from windows xp professional
<DarthFrog> kingh3mp: The name is Linux.  Not lennex, Linux.
<kingh3mp> sorry got the spelling wrong
<kingh3mp> *slaps self*
<DarthFrog> kingh3mp: The fellow who developed it, his name is Linus.  Thus Linux.
<kingh3mp> ah
<DarthFrog> kingh3mp: As for your question, open the package manager and search for "game".
<kingh3mp> ok brb
<kingh3mp> i found it im waiting to see wat happens
<kingh3mp> this hp blows
<DaemonFC> I had an HP that blew
<DaemonFC> it left burn marks on the wall
<DaemonFC> :)
<kingh3mp> late 2004 hp pavillion dv-1000 1.7 ghz
<kingh3mp> lol
<kingh3mp> this one gets hot
<kingh3mp> i want a quad core dell or somthin like that
<DaemonFC> Dell doesn't have much selection, and the 1-2 Ubuntu models all have Intel
<DaemonFC> meh
<kingh3mp> im not real familiar with laptops
<kingh3mp> i had a few desk tops that i loved
<kingh3mp> thanks for the help darthfrog
<kingh3mp> im off to work
<Duolos> I'm having a problem with Eclipse in Natty: http://postimage.org/image/36bwwq6zo/ looks like missing fonts.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<mintlars_> Ok, anyone got time to help with a bogged akonadi-server? Figure it's probably some easy fixes, but not sure how.
<mintlars_> Here's my akonadi self-test report: http://pastebin.com/UdSbk0Mb
<mr-rich> is there a setting for "sloppy focus" in 11.04 (kubuntu)?
<mintlars_> anyone?
<mr-rich> mini
<mr-rich> mintlars_: bogged down how?
<mintlars_> well, it simply won't start
<mr-rich> what won't start? the computer or a program?
<mintlars_> kmail's not working, kadressbook's not working and not kcal either
<mr-rich> Ok ... so programs aren't starting, correct?
<mintlars_> exactly
<mr-rich> What is the uptime on the computer?
<mintlars_> uptime as in...?
<mintlars_> I just restarted it
<mr-rich> as in uptijme -a
<mr-rich> oh ...
<mintlars_> the thing is, it's not completely random
<mr-rich> damn ...
<mr-rich> I thought it might be the kpackagekit bug again ...
<mr-rich> but if you just restarted, that's not it ...
<mintlars_> before the restart I was messing around to get Drupal and Joomla up on this can
<mintlars_> and it got kind of messy, so I had to remove and reinstall Mysql amongst other things
<mr-rich> That shouldn't affect anything ...
<mr-rich> why couldn't you get a CMS running? what problems where you running into?
<mr-rich> I assume you're trying to get a local LAMP working?
<mintlars_> can't really remember now, but as I said, it involved doing a purge and reinstall of Mysql (also apache2 and php5, but guessing it has not much to do with this)
<mintlars_> seems like something happened though as akonadi is complaining of not finding default settings in Mysql
<mintlars_> amongst others
<mr-rich> so, you installed all the LAMP stuff ... where did you try to install the CMS?
<mintlars_> the CMS itself went into /var/www/<name of CMS>
<mintlars_> both require a mysql-db though as I understand (at least I was asked to create one for each, which I did)
<mr-rich> Ok, that sounds right ...
<mr-rich> and what happened during the CMS install process?
<mintlars_> my first try with Drupal, went just fine, but when I tried to get Joomla in, that's when things started to go wrong, I found that I couldn't access the phpmyadmin amongst others
<mintlars_> my logic was to try from scratch again, purging what I installed for this, and reinstalling it to get it to work
<mintlars_> and it did actually :P
<mintlars_> except now I got this problem instead
<mr-rich> Ok, so you said kmial won't start?
<mintlars_> correct
<mr-rich> Go to a terminal and type "kmail" and hit enter ...
<mr-rich> tell me if you see any messages ...
<mr-rich> so, Drupal & Joomla! are working?
<mintlars_> Joomla and Drupal are working
<mintlars_> I'll paste the output in pastebin, hold on
<mintlars_> http://pastebin.com/RiEg5GXd
<mintlars_> when running kmail in terminal, the program starts, but I can't do anything in it 'cause it's giving me akonadi-errors and the whole mail-area of the window is greyed out
<mintlars_> here's a screenshot of it to: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2370
 * fayaz is having a dejavu on seeing that screenshot...
<mintlars_> :P
<fayaz> mintlars_: which version of akonadi and kmail are you using? i used to get this error long back...
<terbaddo_> I have a problem with smooth tasks
<fayaz> mintlars_: is your mysql running? do a 'ps aux|grep mysql'
<mr-rich> It appears as though something in the mysql install is hosing up akrondi ... not sure what I can suggest ...
<mintlars_> mysql is running alright
<fayaz> mintlars_: uhh... akonadi runs a mysql of its own
<mintlars_> ok, this is the output I got: mysql     1092  0.0  0.2 139764  9092 ?        Ssl  17:10   0:01 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<mintlars_> lars      7904  0.0  0.0   5148   524 pts/1    D+   18:20   0:00 grep mysql
<fayaz> something like "/usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/home...."
<fayaz> only two lines?
<mintlars_> yep
<mintlars_> missing one ?
<mintlars_> ...or a few?
<fayaz> mintlars_: yeah...
<terbaddo_> When I create a launcher for application and I close it, plasma-desktop crashs
<fayaz> 1
<mintlars_> ok, seems reasonable akonadi would complain then :P
<mintlars_> so I just need to start it up then?
<mintlars_> got I kewl command for that?
<mintlars_> *a
<fayaz> mintlars_: try 'akonadictl start'?
<fayaz> terbaddo_: which application?
<terbaddo_> @fayaz Smooth tasks (widget for plasma)
<terbaddo_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268256
<ubottu> KDE bug 268256 in general "Smooth-Tasks crashes launcher when using 4 6 app launchers" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<terbaddo_> I have the same problem
 * fayaz shrugs
<mintlars_> posted output of 'akonadictl start': http://pastebin.com/1nw1KueC
<mintlars_> kmail's still not working after
<mintlars_> I especially like the last line there, seems like akonadi and I aren't the best friends right now :)
<fayaz> mintlars_: this is probably nothing, but did you try a system-wide restart?
<mintlars_> I could try and come back, but as I said earlier, this happened right after a restart
<mintlars_> I'll try it though and come back
<mintlars_> brb
<terbaddo_> Anyone ?
<mintlars> ok, so restarted now and still got the sam problem
<seingh> Hello to all
<seingh> Hello to all
<mintlars> thinking of just reinstalling the whole akonadi-realted thingy's and see if it fixes it
<bbeck> I asked this over on the KDE channel, but I didn't get much of a response so I am trying here:  In dolphin I can set tags on files, but how do I search for those tags?
<James147> bbeck: the search bar in dolphin? or alt+f2 or kmenu  should be able to as far as I know though I havent really tested tagging yet
<bbeck> I've tried that, it doesn't seem to work.
<Peace-> bbeck: 1 activate stringi and nepomuck
<Peace-> then indicize the folders you need to indicize
<Peace-> you have to add folders you need
<Peace-> to indicize
<Peace-> then you can search
<James147> bbeck: works from alt+f2 here
<bbeck> hmm, I don't have stringi enabled, I guess that might be my problem.
<PythonSnake> KDE wins. Period.
<PythonSnake> KDE wins. Period
<Phoenixz> Im installing Kubuntu 11.04 right now on a new laptop, but as with my previous laptop install (9.04) I want to have an LVM based install.. This worked on 9.04 without problem, but now on 11.04, I have the logical volumes available, but when I select them to assign them to mount points, Kubuntu installer wants to install a partition table there.. WTF? How can I get this installed?
<Phoenixz> The kubuntu installer should recognize the logical volumes as partitions, not a complete device..
<rww> Phoenixz: If you're using a Desktop CD, the Desktop CD does not do LVM.
<rww> (one uses the Alternate CD for that, RAID, and other similar tech)
<Phoenixz> rww: I know, Im using a hack, start to desktop, install LVM, create PV, VG and the logical volumes, then start the installer..
<Phoenixz> this worked perfectly on the 9.04, which recognized the logical volumes as partitions..
<rww> Alrighty. I'm sticking with my answer of "Use the Alternate CD instead of hackiness". :P
<Phoenixz> Why cant kubuntu live not just support lvm? its really a fairly simple thing that has served me on many occasions
<Phoenixz> Next problem: How can I download the alternative CD? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download has info about the alternative CD, but no download link.. It seems there is a bit torrent link, but please tell me that I do NOT have to bit torrent that thing?
<Phoenixz> And now it is there.. weird thing
<terbaddo_> Comment on désactive le tilling de KWin ?
<Pici> !fr | terbaddo_
<ubottu> terbaddo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<terbaddo_> damn
<terbaddo_> so, how to disable the KWin tilling effect ?
<Cobold> I have a problem with iBus. It only works in KDE applications for me, but not anything else (firefox, libreoffice)
<mr-rich> is there any way to set "sloppy focus" in Kubuntu 11.04?
<sven_oostenbrink> mr-rich: what would sloppy focus be?
<mr-rich> Well, in FC5, I could focus a window without being on top
<mr-rich> sven_oostenbrink: ^^^
<mr-rich> sven_oostenbrink: I could do something like move the mouse wheel and the window would focus but not be on top ... so I could, say, read form one window and type into another window underneath it ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, make sure you have blur tuned off in desktop effects
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: blur is now off ... still no "sloppy focus"
<mr-rich> Got it ... I think ...
<sven_oostenbrink> Just installed kubuntu on a Dell E6400, and wifi is not working.. I tried using Jockey to install it, but jockey fails.. any ideass?
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, which wifi chip ?
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: BCM4312
<BluesKaj> !bcm | sven_oostenbrink
<ubottu> sven_oostenbrink: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669582  According to that site, my wifi should be supported, but jockey fails with this log..
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, sudo modprobe wl
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: FATAL: Module wl not found
<joshua__> is there a good twitter client for KDE?
<joshua__> btw hello
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a reason that Amarok crashes when you try to play music files from a folder?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: is it an evil folder?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<SIR_Taco> sure you have all the codecs for your given directory?
<LINKSWORD2> Please explain?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: the are all MP3? OGG? WMA? etc?
<LINKSWORD2>  MP3
<szal> you have MP3 codecs installed?
<SIR_Taco> do you have the restricted extras intalled then?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<SIR_Taco> and you installed MP3 support?
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, yes. When I first ran Amarok.
<LINKSWORD2> That was back when 10.04 came out.
<SIR_Taco> do you get an error running amarok from the command line?
<LINKSWORD2>  Let me find out.
<SIR_Taco> well, Konsole I should say
<sven_oostenbrink> on a dell e6400, I have (I think) bad 3d performace, glxgears shows some 50FPS.. What might be a solution to improve this?
<SIR_Taco> sven_oostenbrink: any idea what your video card is?
<szal> if you don't have one, get one -> lspci -k <- look for "VGA", also shows what driver it uses atm
<sven_oostenbrink> SIR_Taco: Intel Mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller...
<szal> sven_oostenbrink: for improved Intel drivers you can essentially only wait till the next *buntu release -> new kernel, new Intel drivers
<LINKSWORD2>  amarok -- debug (Fixed it!)
<sven_oostenbrink> szal: are you kidding me? Thats it, intel drivers curerntly suck, come back next year? :S
<sven_oostenbrink> Im reading a lot on the internet about UXA, which is from 2009, which should improve speed a LOT
<sven_oostenbrink> but, that requires some xorg configuration, and as I understood it, X no longer uses a configuration file..
<SIR_Taco> sven_oostenbrink, szal is giving you a solution to your problem...
<szal> sven_oostenbrink: X doesn't use a config file by default, you can still produce one & it will be used
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: you fixed it then?
<szal> and other than waiting for the next release, you could perhaps try the newer-X-stuff PPAs (Ubuntu-X-Swat and Xorg-Edgers)
<LINKSWORD2> I think so...
<sven_oostenbrink>  SIR_Taco: "Wait till next release" isnt really a solution.. More of a way to say that Im stuck in shit :)
<sven_oostenbrink> szal: That config file should be in /etc/X11, then right?
<Unit193> !pm | noglipe
<ubottu> noglipe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<szal> sven_oostenbrink: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (as usual), or split up in sections in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<SIR_Taco> sven_oostenbrink: maybe, but it's a solution.... you can't crap on people trying to help you... it's very counter-productive
<szal> sven_oostenbrink: also, I don't make the updates policy, I just tell you what I know
<sven_oostenbrink> SIR_Taco: It was not meant to crap on people, it was an observation.. I'm on many channels helping others, I know the drill.. Its just that it means that there is no solution, and ... well, thats a bit dissappointing, comming from Ubuntu :S
<sven_oostenbrink> szal: I know, it was nothing personal
<LINKSWORD2>  xD
<sven_oostenbrink> |~
<SIR_Taco> sven_oostenbrink: ok, fair enough... but intel cards are hit or miss
<SIR_Taco> and 3D is more of a miss 99% of the time
<SIR_Taco> It's nice that Intel put their driver out there.... but it really doesn't make their hardware any better
<SIR_Taco> I think I *could* be better, enough to run general desktop effects, etc. but they haven't put that much effort into it
<SIR_Taco> maybe I do have the uncanny ability to remove people from IRC....
<szal> lol
#kubuntu 2011-08-19
<lokman> hh
<lokman> bjr
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I see what display driver is currently used by Xorg?
<Guest35948> hola
<Guest35948> hola
<Guest35948> hey
<Terbaddo_> Why does smooth tasks crash, when I close an active launcher ?
<viper1833> how do I install and configure screensavers on kubuntu 11.04
<Guest35948> I cannot delete a file on my PC
<Guest35948> can anyone help me?
<Terbaddo_> @ Guest35948 rm -rf file ?
<Terbaddo_> * rm -f file
<Guest35948> is a movie file, I downloaded that with Jdownloader, I copy that to another folder
<Guest35948> and I want to delete it, but
<Guest35948> it says that doesn't not exist
<Terbaddo_> Why does smooth tasks crash, when I close an active launcher ?
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, all.
<jschall_> ok, so i have a high res laptop screen and a low res projector and i'd like to clone the laptop screen to the projector by scaling it down to the resolution of the projector. Failing that, I'm fine with having the laptop screen resolution drop to the projector resolution, but it needs to be easy to switch (my mother needs to be able to do it).
<kuuhmu> hi i want to help . i use x chat to chat in irc but it can't login any sever it shown  "nick name is ready in use 'nick' try other nickname" wen i try it not happen.
<Unit193> kuuhmu: Just what it says, the nick is registered by another person
<jmichaelx> i just installed lirc, in order to configure some buttons on my pc remote. however, installing lirc caused my working remote to quit working. i purged lirc, but remote still does not work... any suggestions?
<Unit193> Check battery?
<jmichaelx> Unit193: it isn't the battery...
<jmichaelx> this has to do with lirc
<Unit193> You may have better luck in #lirc (18 nicks in there)
<jmichaelx> ok, i figured it out. installing freaking lirc added several modules (one of which i need) to a blacklist. purging lirc (naturally) did NOT purge all the lirc config files. i commented out the blacklist, modprobed the module, and remote is working again.
<jmichaelx> sort of ridiculous, but oh well....
<krise> hello
<krise> i need some help
<krise> i get the error code when tryng to install-uninstall programs
<krise> You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<krise> Please check any passwords or account settings.
<krise> Need help please
<krise> it happend after i tryed to install wine
<krise> please
<krise> someone must be here smarter than me
<Mamarok> krise: just be patient, as soon as somebody knows you will get an answer
<krise> thank u
<well_laid_lawn> what was the question ;P
<krise> i get the error code when tryng to install-uninstall programs
<krise> the error says
<krise> You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<krise> Please check any passwords or account settings
<krise> it worked finebefore, i just tryed to install wine and after that it happend
<krise> wine did not install correctly eader
<krise> so im tryng to remove it
<krise> if anyone thinks i can get help help here say heypaaa
<rww> krise: you might want to try /join #ubuntu and see if they can help
<LINKSWORD2> .... Grr. Amarok still crashes, even after running the debug command through the Konsole terminal.
<LINKSWORD2> Ahoy there! Anybody in here that can help? lol
<dkd> I'm inviting all for Alchemy logical game the beta testing, unlock the elements one by one, and when you will unlock all , add an unique element http://alchemy.h19.ru/
<well_laid_lawn> I think there is a #amarok channel
<well_laid_lawn> LINKSWORD2: ^^
<LINKSWORD2> There is?
<well_laid_lawn> 122 ppl there
<LINKSWORD2> Interesting...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not getting any results...
<krise> rww hard to get help there, im running kde
<well_laid_lawn> it's irc LINKSWORD2 you have to be patient...
<LINKSWORD2> It's the middle of the night, man.
<LINKSWORD2> During the day, I'd probably get a pretty fast response.
<LINKSWORD2> But at night, the people that are actually still awake probably aren't on top of the world.
<krise> ok kubuntu lovers
<LINKSWORD2> And the rest of them are idle accounts while their owners are asleep. :P
<krise> back here to get some help
 * LINKSWORD2 cracks knuckles.*
<LINKSWORD2> Let's have some fun....
<LINKSWORD2> krise, whatchya got, mate?
<krise> Here is my problem-when im tryng to install-uninstall programs i get ERROR message-You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<krise> Please check any passwords or account settings.
<well_laid_lawn> LINKSWORD2: did the debug command give a clue ?
<krise> kubuntu 11.04 kde
<krise> linksword2 can u help me?
<LINKSWORD2> krise, attempt to run your install or uninstall through the Konsole terminal.
<well_laid_lawn> krise: it is a permission issue do you have admin rights?
<krise> yes i have
<LINKSWORD2> Then please copy the return text and put it into pastbin
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krise> no im tryng to install via kpackage kit
<well_laid_lawn> you need to check them, like the error said
<well_laid_lawn> *the admin rights
<LINKSWORD2> well_laid_lawn: I'll run the terminal again and get the readout, the same as I told krise to do.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll be back in a minute or two with the results.
<krise> well_laid_lawn in terminal when i runn update command it works
<well_laid_lawn> I was going to suggest that as a test
<LINKSWORD2> :p
<krise> so masterbrains :) how can we fix this problem
<well_laid_lawn> krise: you'll need to check how kde sees your rights then
<krise> well_laid_lawn how can i doo that
<krise> im newbe, ba patient :)
<well_laid_lawn> I don't have a kde box here atm - it'll be in the menu under system settings or something
<well_laid_lawn> normally as users and groups
<LINKSWORD2> well_laid_lawn: Seems that the debug sequence hasn't come up with any conclusive results....
<LINKSWORD2> However, even after a couple minutes, it's apparently still running command in groups.
<well_laid_lawn> try this for a clue - http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=83663&start=10
<krise> well_laid_lawn i dont know what to look there ?
<well_laid_lawn> I googled amarok crash and there was a few results..
<krise> behind root username is a lock
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try another player until it's fixed LINKSWORD2
<well_laid_lawn> krise: there is no root user in kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<krise> well_laid_lawn ok i find it, i have admin privileges
<geekosopher> it seems ubottu is inspired by hollywood movies
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<well_laid_lawn> krise: check in kpackagekit then - try an update
<krise> well_laid_lawn same problem with same error message
<krise> when tryng to update in kpackage
<well_laid_lawn> krise: dunno what to say except stick to the commandline
<krise> cant even put my password in
<well_laid_lawn> you can still search in kapckagekit?
<krise> well_laid_lawn yes i can
<well_laid_lawn> so it never even asks for a password?
<krise> nope, soon as i hit aplly it runs something and than gives me error
<well_laid_lawn> it should ask for a password at startup or sometime
<krise> yes it did before
<LINKSWORD2> Sounds like a problem with the KDE Wallet Manager.
<LINKSWORD2> Go into the system control panel and check it.
<krise> after unsucsessful wine installation its messed up
<LINKSWORD2> *Shoots WINE.*
 * well_laid_lawn had wine once
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<krise> lol
<krise> i dont know what to check there
<krise> everywhere is always allow
<LINKSWORD2> I'm signing off. I've gotta hit the pillow.
<krise> how can u sleep well when your brother needs help
<krise> anybody wants google + invite ?
<krise> shit
<krise> is there any brave ones who like to help me out?
<Quintasan> krise: Just ask your question, if someone knows they might help
<krise> ok
<krise> running kubuntu 11.04
<krise> when im tryng to install-uninstall programs via kpackage it gives me a error
<krise> You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<krise> Please check any passwords or account settings.
<krise> it comes up right before i can put in my password
<krise> update command works in terminal
<well_laid_lawn> does kpackagekit have a group you need to be in or something like that?
<krise> no i dont think so
<Quintasan> Urgh, KPackageKit
<Quintasan> krise: Did you try Muon?
<bigbrovar> well_laid_lawn: packagekit uses policykit for authentication, by default every user who is in the admin group is alliowed  to run a process that relies on policykit. if you are using the user created while installing the laptop. then that user is automatically added as a member of the admin group. if that user was manually created you need to specifically add the user to the admin group
<krise> Quintasan whats that
<Quintasan> krise: The default package manager in Oneiric
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install muon
<krise> bigbrovar this problem started this morning, before i had no problems
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: kpackagekit actually whats well for me no problems, if he is having authentication problems then its mostly a policykit issue which might also affect muon since that too is based on policykit
<Quintasan> Well, technically that's right
<Quintasan> But sometimes KPackageKit expresses wildly unpreditctable behavior
<krise> ill try muon
<well_laid_lawn> bigbrovar: it was krise with the permission problem :)
<bigbrovar> is anyone running kde/pim 4.7 on kubuntu 11.04? I find that sometimes akonadi just refuses to sync my mails. like the imap idle stops working and I have to manually initiate the fetch main command. this usually happens when I have a disconnection. The only way to get it back to syncing would be to restart akonadi (or in some cases restart) anyone experience this before
<krise> yes that was me
<bigbrovar> well_laid_lawn: oppss sorry :p
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<krise> bigbrovar can u give me advice?
<bigbrovar> krise: try muon and see if that works, if it doesn't then its most likely a policykit issue. if it does then its a packagekit problem
<krise> is muon ok for kde?
<osinclair> krise: there is a ppa for muon, search for that
<osinclair> I am on version 1.2 or something and it is good, install also muon-installer for a nice gui
<bigbrovar> krise: yep and it would be the default package manager for Kubuntu 11.10
<krise> same problem with muon
<krise> can not install anyting
<bigbrovar> krise: then its a policykit issue (not that I know how to solve it)  what is the error again? can u post a screenshot?
<krise> i installed muon via terminal
<krise> one sec
<krise> This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<bigbrovar> krise: have u tried rebooting?
<krise> dont remember
<krise> ill be back
<krise> sorry guys- restart fixed everything
<krise> thanks for muon do
<krise> but
<krise> how can i get my laptop mousepad right click work?
<krise> HP Probook 4520
<bigbrovar> krise: yep problem some problems with policykit process failing.  its funny how many problems can be solved by restart.
<krise> yep
<bigbrovar> krise: u are in luck I use a probook 4420 and solved the clickpad issue with this post http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2011/05/24/better-clickpad-support-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<bigbrovar> following that would allow you to right click and also get multitouch working. although click to drag support is still missing. I am suppose to update the post on how to get the LED working for enabling and disabling the clickpad
<krise> goood
<krise> ill try that
 * bigbrovar I actually came here to seek consel on why sometimes kmail2 push email stops working in kdepim 4.7 .. doesn't happen all the time but I have observed that when I experience a break in connection. push email stops working and I would have to manually check my emails does anyone experience this?
<bigbrovar>  I actually came here to seek consel on why sometimes kmail2 push email stops working in kdepim 4.7 .. doesn't happen all the time but I have observed that when I experience a break in connection. push email stops working and I would have to manually check my emails does anyone experience this?
<szal> !repeat | bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<krise> sh: dpkg-source: not found
<krise> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu12.1.dsc' failed.
<krise> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<krise> E: Child process failed
<krise> i think im in trouble
<szal> krise: is it installed?
<krise> what?
<bigbrovar> krise: I have never had that issue before. what version of Kubuntu are u running?
<krise> 11.04
<szal> krise: read your output again..
<krise> with latest update
<krise> im not werry good in english, i might not understand everything
<bigbrovar> krise: I have not had the error before nor has anyone who posted feedbacks to the post. you have to read the instructions very carefully and follow it to the T, make sure you cross check the commands
<krise> can i let u in to my comp so u can doo it?
<krise> ill trust u
<szal> krise: if you can chat here you can also read what messages you get -> [12:06:38] <krise> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<bigbrovar> krise: err nope, am sure you can do this. just follow the instruction
<krise> ok, will sow long it takes
<krise> see
<bigbrovar> krise: first of try running this sudo apt-get update
<osinclair> bigrovar: you say click-drag does not work, for me it does "oob", a very light/fast click, hold down and drag
<osinclair> bigrovar: sort of difficult to explain but works..
<krise> bigbrovar update done
<osinclair> make that a "double-tap" and hold down on the second
<bigbrovar> osinclair: yeah that one works, but not the holding the left click button and draging :)
<bigbrovar> krise: ok lets do this together
<krise> ok
<osinclair> bigrovar: yes I know.. hate the clickpad and long for good old separate buttons mysefl
<krise> im ready
<bigbrovar> have u ran sudo apt-get update and has the process completed?
<krise> yes
<osinclair> that does not go ape if you put two fingers down at the same time...
<bigbrovar> osinclair: same here, it was synatpic lame attempt at copying the apple trackpad
<bigbrovar> krise: ok next u need to create a directory in ur desktop named build you can do that with this command
<osinclair> let me not interrupt, help krise through this
<bigbrovar>     mkdir $HOME/Desktop/build
<krise> that means folder named build ?
<bigbrovar> yep
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> just copy and past the command :)
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> now u would need to move into that folder u just created with this command
<bigbrovar> cd $HOME/Desktop/build
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> next you need to download the package that would be compiled for the right click to work do that with this command
<bigbrovar>  wget http://david.hardeman.nu/synaptics-suse-patches.tar.bz2
<krise> done
<krise> now i doo this next command yes
<krise> apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krise> say yes, i hit enter
<bigbrovar> krise: now in other to download the source for the synatic driver and u do that with this
<bigbrovar>  apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> ok the next series of command should add the patch we downloaded earler to the synaptic package and then we can build it just follow the command one after the other
<bigbrovar> cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics*
<krise> ok
<bigbrovar> done?
<krise> nope
<krise> rise@krise-HP-ProBook-4520s:~/Desktop/build$ cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics*
<krise> bash: cd: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu12.1.diff.gz: Not a directory
<krise> is that ok?
<bigbrovar> nope that is not ok
<bigbrovar> what is the output of this command pwd
<bigbrovar> pwd
<bigbrovar> and also this one ls
<bigbrovar> ls
<krise> dont understand
<bigbrovar> post me the output of this command what is displayed when u run this command
<bigbrovar> pwd
<krise> i just entered firs command
<krise> cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics*
<krise> and than it says
<krise> bash: cd: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu12.1.diff.gz: Not a directory
<krise> should i continue with other commands?
<krise> sd debian
<krise> cd
<bigbrovar> naa
<bigbrovar> do this cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a
<bigbrovar> cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a
<bigbrovar> and after do this
<bigbrovar> pwd
<bigbrovar> and post me the output of the last command (i.e the pwd command)
<krise> bash: cd: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a: No such file or directory
<bigbrovar> what is the output of the pwd command
<bigbrovar> run pwd
<bigbrovar> and post me the output of that
<krise> krise@krise-HP-ProBook-4520s:~/Desktop/build$ cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a
<krise> bash: cd: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a: No such file or directory
<krise> krise@krise-HP-ProBook-4520s:~/Desktop/build$ pwd
<krise> /home/krise/Desktop/build
<krise> krise@krise-HP-ProBook-4520s:~/Desktop/build$
<FloodBotK1> krise: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigbrovar> ok
<krise> ok
<bigbrovar> krise: do u know how to use pastebin?
<krise> yes
<bigbrovar> ok next output should be posted there ok?
<krise> ok
<bigbrovar> anyway can u pastebin the output of this command ls
<bigbrovar> ls
<bigbrovar> pastebin the output of that
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669954/
<bigbrovar> ok do this tar xzvf xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a.orig.tar.gz
<bigbrovar>  tar xzvf xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a.orig.tar.gz
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> tell me what happens when u do that
<bigbrovar> then run this  cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669957/
<bigbrovar> good run this
<bigbrovar>  cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a
<bigbrovar> done?
<bigbrovar> krise: done?
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669961/
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> krise: can u run an ls again and pastebin the output?
<krise> ok, hold on
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669966/
<krise> same thing
<bigbrovar> krise: weird. ok lets do this again take it from the start ok?
<krise> ok
<krise> nice and easy
<bigbrovar> I need u to delete everything inside the build folder
<bigbrovar> let me know when u have done that
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> just to be sure post me an ls
<bigbrovar> pastebin the output of ls
<bigbrovar> ls
<krise> it give me nothing
<bigbrovar> ok
<bigbrovar> now run this wget http://david.hardeman.nu/synaptics-suse-patches.tar.bz2
<bigbrovar> after every command I give u run an ls command and pastebin the output of that ls command
<bigbrovar> that way I follow the progress of which command carefully
<krise> ok
<osinclair> bigrovar: what changes after applying the patch(es) compared to "normal" 11.04
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669974/
<bigbrovar> execellent
<bigbrovar> next apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669975/
<krise> there was some problem
<bigbrovar> what was the problem
<krise> after command http://paste.ubuntu.com/669978/
<bigbrovar> sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<bigbrovar> run that
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669979/
<bigbrovar> sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<bigbrovar> u ran http://paste.ubuntu.com/669978/sudo
<krise> installing
<bigbrovar> ok
<krise> i need to restart to complete update
<bigbrovar> it said that?
<krise> yes
<bigbrovar> am not sure that is necessary
<krise> ok
<krise> lets try to continue
<bigbrovar> just delete the files in the build folder again and lets start again
<bigbrovar> I dont want to leave room for errors :)
<krise> done
<krise> me eader
<bigbrovar> wget http://david.hardeman.nu/synaptics-suse-patches.tar.bz2
<krise> hope u can make it work
<krise> dont know how to thank u than
<bigbrovar> let me know when that works
<krise> done
<bigbrovar>  apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<bigbrovar> let me know if there is any error this time or if it ran fine
<krise> looks ok
<krise> want paste?
<bigbrovar> sure
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669990/
<bigbrovar> ok
<bigbrovar> lets hope the worst is behind us
<krise> i hope so
<bigbrovar> cd xserver-xorg-input-synaptics*
<bigbrovar> run that
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669992/
<bigbrovar> fantastic
<bigbrovar> now
<bigbrovar> cd debian
<bigbrovar> after that cd patches
<bigbrovar> when done pastbin the output of
<bigbrovar> pwd
<bigbrovar> so I know the 2 commands ran well '
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669993/
<krise> damn im starting to belive i can get it work
<bigbrovar> great
<bigbrovar> now run this
<bigbrovar> just copy and paste the command
<bigbrovar> tar xfvj ../../../synaptics-suse-patches.tar.bz2
<krise> done
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669998/
<bigbrovar> ls -1 2*.patch >> series
<bigbrovar> run that
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> now do this
<bigbrovar> cd ../..
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> now run this
<bigbrovar>     sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krise> installing, why cant this stuff work out of box?
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> krise: well the clickpad driver was not released for linux so the linux people have to reverse engineer the process
<bigbrovar> anyway back to biz
<krise> ok
<bigbrovar> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1*.deb
<bigbrovar> sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev*
<krise> done
<bigbrovar> guess u are good to go
<bigbrovar> quite tip
<bigbrovar> make sure u dont upgrade the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package
<bigbrovar> pacakgekit would ask u to upgrade that package just ignore it
<bigbrovar> upgrading means u have to go through the same process all over again
<krise> ok i have to make a note and keep my eye on it
<bigbrovar> now say a lil prayer and reboot
<krise> huhh
<bigbrovar> yeah and if u have aptitude u can always do an aptitude hold xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<krise> bigbrovar i dont know how to thank u
<krise> u spent a lot of time
<krise> it works
<krise> its time to go to beach now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bigbrovar> krise: u welcome . glad it worked
<benonsoftware> BluesKaj: Hello
<bigbrovar> krise: I knew u could do it :)
<BluesKaj> hi benonsoftware, bigbrovar
<krise> i really prichiate
<krise> nex time i need help how to install tar.gz files
<krise> but not today
<krise> time to grab a beer and start weekend
<krise> thanks again
<krise> c ya
<xiaobao> are there any softwares which could be used in Kubuntu with vedio chat function
<ionite> On some occasions I get stuck @ my login in screen till I click or hit enter.  Only then my desktop will show up.  Why is it so/
<ionite> why do my firefox becomes so laggy when i'm typing web addresses?  there's always like a 2 second delay. how can i solve this?
<szal> ionite: observation here: don't start programs by click until the desktop has fully loaded; starting programs earlier may result in increased CPU usage
<ionite> szal: didnt start any programs becz i'm stuck @ the splash screen. now my bigger problem is strange lag & weird character appearing even w/o typing.
<ionite> szal: do u know why is firefox so laggy? how can i increase my diskcache?
<BluesKaj> ionite, check your system monitor.maybe some process is hogging resources
<ionite> BluesKaj: how do i check and know which is hogging and which isn ot?
<BluesKaj> ionite, , kmenu>apps>system>system monitor
<ionite> BluesKaj: i know. but it doesn't shows anything hogging? but even text typing in my firefox suffers 2 seconds delay
<ionite> BluesKaj: most of the time is 1 second delays but some occasions is 2 seconds delay
<BluesKaj> ionite, try another browser to see if it lags
<ionite> BluesKaj: what's ur recommendations?
<BluesKaj> chromium-browser
<ionite> BluesKaj: is it better than Firefox?
<avihay> I've noticed that lag too, I think it's something to do with the newer firefox, wasn't that bad with FF 3.6. probably can't be fixed without programming or disableing some of the (awsome?)bar's features
<BluesKaj> that's a matter of taste and opinion , but chromium is lighter but less configurable in some ways
<avihay> ionite: depends on what you consider better
<ionite> avihay: u face the same prob too? i used Firefox because i can access internet banking.
<avihay> I don't agree with lighter, I'll give it faster
<ionite> avihay: better meaning no lag and smooth web browsing.
<ionite> avihay: i tried rekonq and i don't quite like it though it's quite fast.
<ionite> avihay: now that i have firefox installed how do i install chrome? and how do i remove firefox?
 * BluesKaj accesses internet banking with chromium , but this is Canada ...banks here are slighty more software progressive
<avihay> well, chrome is faster, and more secure then Firefox without the script-block plug-in, but it's a memory hog
<avihay> and I recomend you use chromioum instead of chrome, both of you
<ionite> avihay: chrome is a memory hog? but what's causing the lag in firefox? what's the difference? chrome and chromium?
<avihay> heck, everyone should probably prefer chromium over chrome
<BluesKaj> avihay, read my post above
 * szal hasn't noticed any lag w/ FFox yet (6 running here)
<avihay> the difference between chrome and chromioum is in how much data is being sent to "big brother", and while "that's a matter of taste and opinion", I think it applies to most
<avihay> szal: try using the bar to look for somth in your history, type three letters, and see if Firefox sorta hangs when you browse the result list
<ionite> avihay: BluesKaj szal my problem is that the web address field doesnt display the text as fast as i type. there's a 1 second delay and when i type fast it's a lot of text delay.
<avihay> that too
<szal> avihay: no, it doesn't
<avihay> it's tolerate-able for me since I rarely type in addresses, though the amount of tabs I have open is kinda absurd
<BluesKaj>  yes ionite we know , have you tried chromium yet
<avihay> well, it could be a plugin that's slowing it down, I guess
<BluesKaj> FF plugins slow you down ? how can that be ? :)
<ionite> BluesKaj: installing now.
<ionite> BluesKaj: i've got no FF plugins @ all.
<ionite> should i upgrade to KDE 4.7? what would happen to software compatibility?
<BluesKaj> avihay, I meant chromium-browser
<ionite> if i were to upgrade to 4.7 would my current settings and files be disturbed? WINE HQ? any programs would suffer?
<BluesKaj> ionite, no idea about wine ...maybe others do
<avihay> well, my kmixer settings got crazy after the upgrade, but the performance gain from upgrading was well worth it.
<BluesKaj> just fix them in alsamixer , kmix is just a gui for it
<avihay> well, actually, except from the master channel changing, the other issue was the vol up/down shortcut not working and that was cause some other program hijacked them and it took me a while to figure it out
<ionite> BluesKaj: i'm using chrome now. it's lightnining fast
<ionite> avihay: i'm using Chrome now. the difference is significant from FF. i guess it really depends on preference and systems?
<BluesKaj> avihay, pulseaudio is default now , but I rid my setup of it as soon as i can ...IMO it's useless for integrated soundcards besides being buggy
<avihay> I actually wanted to use my phone/computer as a blutooth headset for my computer/phone, didn't have much luck though, and yes, so far, pulseaudio has been more of a curse then a blessing. I wanted per-ap volume control... but I find myself not really using it
<aleksandr> р
<ionite> BluesKaj: i just suffered a shortcircuit on my netbook due to power failure. now my netbook can't book!!
<aleksandr> что сдесь
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj>  shortcircuit? how do you know ?
<ionite> BluesKaj: i saw the entire net book power adapter unplug my accident before my eyes.
<ionite> BluesKaj: *accident
<avihay> ionite: chrome is fast, I agree. as I believe in browser separation as a security measure, I use it too, but it has alot of shortcomings that prevents me from using it for serious browsing
<ionite> BluesKaj: now it's stuck a black screen. with only this cursor blinking _
<BluesKaj> that's not real serious , ionite
<avihay> erm, I mean using  chromioum*
<ionite> BluesKaj: and i can't do anything about it.
<BluesKaj>  avihay like ?
<ionite> avihay: what do u mean serious browsing? now i've got a bigger problem. my ubuntu can't boot @ DOS mode
<ionite> BluesKaj: what should i do?
<ionite> i'm stuck @ a black screen with only a blinking cursor _
<BluesKaj> avihay, theonly thing bothersome about chromium is it's poor integration with kde/gtk fonts ...I use a large monitor and the fonts on the toolbars and bookmarks bar are un configurable
<avihay> memory management, multiple tab management, and tab restore, and while there might be plugins to fix the latter two, I believe the first is more then enough not to pick it, though the Miku Hatsune skin is to die for!!! kyaaa, so cute!
<ionite> BluesKaj: any idea how i can restore back my KDE from a power failer?
<ionite> *failure
<BluesKaj> leave the power off for at least 30 secs , the try to boot
<ionite> BluesKaj: i'm trying now. what should i do if its still stuck at the blinking cursor _ black screen?
<avihay> ionite: can you get to one of the ttys?
<ionite> BluesKaj: i'm still stuck at the blinking cursor _ after 30 seconds
<ionite> avihay: what do u mean TTYS?
<ionite> Kubuntu can
<avihay> I mean text interface thingy virtual text terminal, whatchamacallit
<ionite> avihay: nothing i'm only at the black screen with this single _
<ionite> avihay: nothing else after a power failure. frustrating.
<Terbaddo_> Can anyone help me about Smooth Tasks ?
<BluesKaj> ionite, ok reboot , hold down the shift key right after the bios screen appears , to see if you can get to the grub menu .
<ionite> BluesKaj: I tried that too but it can't work.
<ionite> BluesKaj:  alright i realized now what's wrong. i got my mp3 player USB plugged in and my primary boot was by USB. lolx
<BluesKaj> does your laptop have a cdrom drive ?
<ionite> BluesKaj: scared the heart out of me.
<BluesKaj> ok
<avihay> anyone knows what TTY stands for?
<Terbaddo_> teletypewriter
<avihay> Terbaddo_: thanks
<avihay> though I feel a bit sorry that I asked
<ionite> avihay: in my country TTYL means Talk To You Later in text messaging shortforms.
<ionite> avihay: thanks for ur help. i'm sticking to chrome for now. the only problem with Open source is that u gotta trial and error to find out what's the best for u.
<avihay> ionite: I think it's more of a language/social thing then country related
<ionite> avihay: lolx. gtg . thanks for all ur help. gd night. time to sleep.
<avihay> I didn't do anything :-<   night
<noaXess> he
<noaXess> upgraded a machine from 10.04, 10.10 to 11.04..
<noaXess> all is fine.. :) but.. sound level.. on each reboot it is back to 12%.. instead of that level i set it up while working on machine..
<noaXess> any hint?..
<alcom> who can help me ?
<alcom> i have problem
<alcom> with my kubuntu
<alcom> my system can not detect usb flashdisk
<alcom> how to repair it ?
<fayaz> tried with another os?
<alcom> at another os can detected
<alcom> i use vandisk
<alcom> can not detected
<alcom> but i  use toshiba flash disk can detected
<fayaz> alcom: so disk a is getting detected and disk b isn't?
<alcom> when i connect to toshiba flashdisk my system can detected, but when i use vandisk my usb cannot detected, but when vandisk to connect to windows xp it is detected
<alcom> what the name of visual c++ program for ubuntu ?
<alcom> i need it
<BluesKaj> alcom, vdk2
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess
<noaXess> wasup?.. hot?
<BluesKaj> not much atm
<BluesKaj> !pm | alcom
<ubottu> alcom: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alcom> ok thanks for your suggestion
<noaXess> any idea.. about above problem?
<noaXess> all is fine.. :) but.. sound level.. on each reboot it is back to 12%.. instead of that level i set it up while working on machine..
<noaXess> and other question.. have a system with two users.. one user can play audio cd's in amarok the other not.. the other don't see the audio cd as a local colleciton..
<noaXess> i added the other user to adm and admin groupp.. no change
<mfraz74> do they need to be added to the audio group?
<noaXess> mfraz74: both are in the audio and cdrom group
<alcom> i have installed vdk but it is not show yet on program menu, where is it ?
<duckx0r> How can I get kate sessions to restore correctly? I have "load last used session" selected and every time it starts up a new session. This behavior is the same on two separate computers.
<alcom> how to start vdk2 ?
<BluesKaj> alcom, alt+f2 , type vdk2
<pakistanish> Merhaba
<pakistanish> Hello
<pakistanish> Bonjour
<pakistanish> Hola
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody. If I have Muon installed, can I remove KPackageKit, or set Muon up as the system's default package manager?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LINKSWORD2> Some of you might know about my pre-existing problem with Amarok. Should I wait for an updated version?
<LINKSWORD2> Or perhaps reinstall my system and see if updating from there yields a stable result?
<DarthFrog> Try booting from the LiveCD and see if it works there?  If not, re-installing won't do anything.
<LINKSWORD2> DarthFrog: I don't have a CD burner. My LiveCD is from version 10.04.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: you can create a liveusb instead
<rekcuFniarB> find ~/.kde -iname "*amarok*" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<James147> LINKSWORD2: also, testing a new user account might also help
<LINKSWORD2> rekcuFniarB: How would I find that?
<James147> rekcuFniarB: ^^ rm is not a good idea, mving the configs so that they can be restored is bettter
<LINKSWORD2> Wow.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: best thing to do is create a new user and see if it works for them, if it does then its a config problem in you home directory and renaming/deleting the right configs should solve it
<LINKSWORD2> OK, normally I'm a complete nerd and I'd be in step with you guys on that.
<LINKSWORD2> But I think this time, you lost me.
<rekcuFniarB> LINKSWORD2: it's a command line
<LINKSWORD2> Also, James147 the system I'm running is old enough that I don't think it can boot to USB.
<James147> LINKSWORD2: how old? computer have been able to boot from usb for a long time :)
<LINKSWORD2> A Compaq from the stone age. It came out with WME on it.
<James147> (either way, the new user will be easier and rule out the user configs)
<sergei> привет
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... It looks like it's a config problem.
<LINKSWORD2> It's hard to tell for sure, however, because I can't access the music from the other account.
<LINKSWORD2> ... I don't mean to sound impatient, but I would figure I'd get some kind of response....
<OerHeks> 'sounds' normal, music from an other account that is not accessible
<OerHeks> i see no question in you comments, LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> OK, perhaps I should elaborate.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm having problems with Amarok crashing when I open an MP3 file from my directory "Music" folder.
<LINKSWORD2> I've purged, re-installed, cleared files, etc.
<LINKSWORD2> I've also created a "dummy" account to see if the problem is dependent on user config files.
<LINKSWORD2> However, I can't determine for sure, because I can't access my music from the dummy account.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm seriously considering copying my home directory and all sub-folders and files to an external drive, and starting over with a clean install of Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Unless I can resolve these config issues. And I suppose that's where I must ask, OerHeks, if you would help me?
<OerHeks> ah, i gave you my solution, last time, to delete the amarok folder, wich was not the solution for you.
<OerHeks> i have no idea how to fix that.
<LINKSWORD2> Would you advise copying the home directory to an external and starting with a fresh install?
<oldos2er> Is everyone asleep?
<OerHeks> it could solve this amarok issue, i 'm not sure what causes this error. since the delete i didn't have any errors. but if you want to play music from other accounts, i suggest put the music in a shared folder under /var/ ?
<OerHeks> oldos2er, maybe, it is 22:37 over here ..
<oldos2er> Ok.  :)
<ayan1> hi!
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose this means I'll be back in an hour or so.
<excognac> hi all. booted today for the third time as usually and received a notification about No touchpad found. this is an acer aspire 5750 laptop. Why could this problem occur?
<excognac> And it actually doesn't work, an external mouse is connected for ages
<excognac> before the touchpad functioned normally, even it was rarely used
<well_laid_lawn> if you boot without the external mouse connected I bet it'll work
<excognac> ok will try. the strange thing i always used the system like this, so why and how could this happen?
<skreech_> excognac: synaptics updated?
<excognac> yes just had a sudo apt-get...
<mudassar> Hello people please help ==> Unable to negotiate a key exchange method
<mudassar> any body ?
#kubuntu 2011-08-20
<rectec794613> excuse me. Why does Dolphin always display folder file size as 4kb?
<rectec794613> folder size*
<sithlord48> thats its size, but not the size of its contents.
<rectec794613> sithlord48:  yeah thats what i suspected. how can i make it display the size of the contents?
<sithlord48> rectec794613: i don't think you can atm
<rectec794613> sithlord48: hmm well that's strange. oh well. I'll mess around with the settings and see what I can do
<sithlord48> good luck
<rectec794613> sithlord48: it
<rectec794613> my bad
<rectec794613> sithlord48: it's weird how it doesnt display the folder size. I mean, after all these years of KDE's existance
<rectec794613> sithlord48: hopefully it'll be fixed
<sithlord48> rectec794613:  i don't think that gnome does it either
<rectec794613> sithlord48: why even display the size if it's always 4kb?
<sithlord48> i can't answer that for you i didn't write it
<terrence> hi
<lethu> hello
<lethu> can somebody suggest me a good im client other than kopete for kde?
<Unit193> Many people here use quassel, not saying what's the best though
<Terbaddo_> @ Unit193 Quassel is an IRC client, and I use Konversation
<rww> I've been known to use Quassel+bitlbee, but I'm weird.
<Unit193> Didn't read that right... Pidgin is an IM client
<lethu> already tried pidgin, I might give Konversation a go
<lethu> thanks
<bbeck> Does anyone really like KPackage kit?
<valorie> It's gotten back to OK
<valorie> Muon is cool though
<shashi> Hi. I am using Kubuntu 11.04 64-bit. In my home folder, i have a folder "Desktop" with few applications icons. But my "folder view" widget is showing my home folder items, not my "Desktop" folder items. Please anyone tell me how to solve this problem? Thanks in advance.
<mcdlee> join #coscup
<ssfdre38> how can i release my user to install new updates
<ssfdre38> nvm
<geesup> connect irc.420chan.org
<Unit193> Well, that's something...
<geesup> how do i connect to the server i want to connect to
<Unit193> /connect irc.420chan.org
<geesup> see i do that, then nothing happens
<Unit193> Now type /join #channelname
<geesup> thanks man
<geesup> it threw me off because i didnt seem to be connecting to 420chan but i was
<ionite> why does my wastebin prompt me to empty it when there's only a few hundred MBs inside?
<geesup> see how theres a channel list on the left and the first one is kubuntu irc or whatever
<geesup> how do i connect to a different irc
<geesup> see i just want to join an irc network that isnt this kubuntu default one, and i'd assume that 99% of users would want to do the same, so why is there not an option to do so
<geesup> seems that the server im on is holmes.freenode.net
<geesup> i want to connect to something that isnt that
<geesup> settings
<szal> geesup: using what chat client?
<geesup> quassel
<geesup> i cant even find a settings or preferences of options or anything
<szal> geesup: File -> Networks -> Configure Networks... -> Networks -> Add... -> choose a name for whatever IRC network you want to add, then go down to Network Details, add at least one server address & configure the other things there
<geesup> i'm not kidding when i say, this quassel doesnt even have "file"
<geesup> its fucked
<szal> geesup: try hitting Ctrl+M
<geesup> gave it a go before, nothing even hapenned
<geesup> its frustrating
<geesup> maybe i need to update it
<szal> geesup: 'lsb_release -a' please
<szal> (in the terminal)
<onebitxajax> i need help in installayion
<szal> geesup: how about an answer?
<mudassar> hello people, will anybody help me in a problem ?
<mudassar> Hello people please help ==> Unable to negotiate a key exchange method
<szal> !details | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mudassar> I am trying to create a kerberos ticket and then trying to connect to my university server using ssh ........ but it gives me this error "Unable to negotiate a key exchange method", I am running Kubuntu 10.04
<mudassar> need more details ?
<mudassar> ??
<Mamarok> mudassar: just be patient, as soon as somebody knows you will get an answer
<valorie> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kobus> anybody that can help with the networkmanager in 11.04?
<kobus> i've just installed 11.04 on a new latop and i can't connect to my wireless network. wired works by plugging in
<kobus> i've added the wireless network, but i don't understand how i connect to it.
<kobus> in 10.04 i could click on the taskbar icon and then on the wireless network in the list and it will connect
<kobus> any takers?
<kobus> help!
<kobus> anybody with experience with the nvidia driver?
<kobus> anybody using 11.04
<kobus> ?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<lizhaoxin> hello i am a new comer
<alexThunder> hi there - did anyone do a apt-get dist-upgrade in the last few days?
<James147>  alexThunder: you will get a better response if you say what problem you are having
<alexThunder> i can't start kde anymore, it disappeared from kdm
<alexThunder> i found out that dist-upgrade removed kde-window-manager kde-workspace-bin kde-workspace-data
<alexThunder> uhm
<James147> alexThunder: install kubuntu-desktop
<alexThunder> i tried
<alexThunder> it didn't want to install kde-workspace-data
<alexThunder> but appartently it does now
<James147> alexThunder: and run apt-get install -f as well
<James147>  (-f means fix broken)
<alexThunder> it's installing right now
<James147> yeah, run it after its finished
<alexThunder> some minute ago, it told me, that there were wrong versions
<James147> wont do anything if there is nothing to fix so should be safe
<alexThunder> brb, let's see if kde is back :D
<alexThunder> ok - the problem solved itself :D
<mudassar> I am trying to start afs client like sudo /etc/init.d/openafs-client start but it gives error "afsd: some file missing or bad in /etc/openafs
<mudassar> plz help
<BluesKaj> !jack
<BluesKaj> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26build1 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<venkata> hi all
<venkata> i have a font issue in kubuntu 11.04
<venkata> if fonts tab opened all fonts(ubuntu) are becoming thin
<GirlyGirl> any idea how to get back the old folder icons in kde 4.7
<venkata> running kde 4.6
<venkata> plz help
<GirlyGirl> venkata: I don't quite understand "if fonts tab opened"
<venkata> sorry... fonts section in system settings --> application appearence
<venkata> even no need to change any fonts to reproduce this issue..
<GirlyGirl> you meen the fonts suddenly change if you open the setting pane?
<venkata> just open the fonts tab, and leave the existing ubuntu fonts like that.. and close the settings window..
<venkata> after all system fonts becoming thin and ugly... ( in newly opened applications)
<venkata> thanks for response
<GirlyGirl> enable anti alliasing maybe?
<venkata> ya i have tried the anti aliasing .. and hinting options
<venkata> but no results
<venkata> if i click on defaults button .. the fonts are changing to Sans Serif
<venkata> that gives some better look.. but all gtk apps like firefox, chrome etc.. are still ugly
<GirlyGirl> gtk fonts need to be adjusted in "GTK + Appearance"
<venkata> yes.. i selected "use kde fonts in gtk apps"
<venkata> but still firefox and chrome are not displaying ugly fonts
<venkata> even i have changed the fonts manually in firefox preferences to sans-serif
<venkata> but no use...
<venkata> firefox and chrome displaying well... before i touched with this fonts
<James147> GirlyGirl: which "old folder icons" do you refer to?
<GirlyGirl> hmm I can't reproduce this issue but then again I am on kde 4.7
<venkata> oh..i have tried some other distros like pclinuxos 2011 and kubuntu 10.10 .. on both i cud reproduce the issue
<James147> venkata: GTK applications have their own configs which should be further down the list to where the fonts configs are
<GirlyGirl> James147: folder icons in kde 4.0 to 4.6 oxygen
<venkata> james147:yes i have tried the settings  "use kde fonts in kde apps " and manually setting the other font..
<venkata> both havent gave any change
<James147> venkata: try creating a symlink from ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 (ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 ~/.gtkrc-2.0)
<James147> GirlyGirl: need to find a copy of them I would guess, and install it manually as a different theme, could look on kde-look.org or see if you can find the actual icons
<venkata> i dont have gtkrc folder in my home folder
<James147> . means its hidden
<venkata> ya...
<venkata> ls -a
<venkata> cudnot show
<venkata> sorry james147 i thought thats a folder
<venkata> i could see as a file
<James147> venkata: yeah, they are files :)
<venkata> i could see some polish on fonts
<venkata> now...
<venkata> but not as when installed first
<venkata> thanks james147
<ionite> how can i increase my diskcache?
<ionite> how can i increase my diskcache?
<Peace-> ionite: you mean  the disk part that the system use like ram _
<Peace-> _
<ionite> yea? idunoe
<Peace-> swap  is the hardisk partition that linucs uses like ram
<ionite> oic. thanks peace!!:)
<ionite> Peace-: so the more swap the higher ram?
<Peace-> welll how many gig of ram have you
<ionite> 2gb
<Peace-> swap ?
<Peace-> i mean how many of swap ?
<ionite> Peace-: 1gb
<Peace-> ionite: well you will not able to hibernate your system
<ionite> Peace-: how can i increase the swap ?
<Peace-> ionite: partion manager
<Peace-> you need to unmount swap
<ionite> Peace-: more swap means faster?
<Peace-> unmount one partition that you can reduce
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> swap is the hardisk that is used like ram
<Peace-> so... if the system is under strong pressure it can handle anyway
<Peace-> the fast memory is always the ram
<Peace-> so you need to buy ram to get a faster system
<Peace-> or disable some advanced feature of kde
<Peace-> ionite: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/configure-kubuntu-for-everyone/
<ionite> thanks
<grobda24> has anyone had abroken xorg with recent kde updates ?
<rhkfin> KDE task manager, I have 'Waiting for disk' or similar in CPU% column. Does it mean that the process is - stopped because of (slow) disk operation?
<James147> rhkfin: yes
<rhkfin> James147: ok.. I've thought that my disks are slow but never been able to 'prove' it..
<James147> thats not really proof ^^
<James147> it just means the process is waiting for something to be loaded
<rhkfin> hmm..
<rhkfin> true..
<James147> rhkfin: try using hdparm to test the read speed ^^ its good enough to give you a rough guide as to your disks premormance
<James147> (sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda)  << note the drive not the partition
<rhkfin> ok thanks, will do
<James147> rhkfin: there are also varius things to can do to try and help (such as setting noatime on the mount options (in fstab)  to stop it updating the access times when a file is read
<rhkfin> I run Raid1 and the result shows 53MB/s for / 'disk' and 63 for /home
<rhkfin> Sound's good. I've read about that earlier but never tried..
<rhkfin> Any other way to enable noatime (in fstab) but restart?
<James147> rhkfin: placing it in fstab means it will use though options at boot, and can manually remount hte file systems with the option to do it without rebooting
<rhkfin> can't do that on root without rebooting..? home might be possible but.. restarting doesn't take that long anyway :)
<James147> rhkfin: you can do it on root
<James147> just need to remount (basically allows you to change options)
<rhkfin> ah, ok..
<James147> but yes :) reboot shouldnt take long
<BSODLOL> Evenin' all. Trying to install Synaptic Package Manager on Kubuntu 11.04, libgtk2.0 is installed, but won't install from terminal, do I need to add a specific repository for this?
<BSODLOL> "Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BSODLOL> is only available from another source"
<James147> BSODLOL: Probally under a different name ^^ have you tried searching for it?
<BSODLOL> I typed "synaptic" into kpackageKit and it just brings up some xorg driver for a touchpad
<BSODLOL> Using kpackagekit after being used to synaptic is extremely painful :(
<James147> BSODLOL: try moun ^^
<BSODLOL> I'm guessing I just need to add a repo, I just have no idea which :)
<James147> BSODLOL: you shouldnt need to ^^
<James147> BSODLOL: have you updated the package lists?
 * rhkfin likes to use wajig as package installer
<rhkfin> But yes, synaptic is the package that should be available to install synaptic
<BSODLOL> James147: You mean like "apt-get update" ? If so, this is what I get in response:
<BSODLOL> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BSODLOL> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<rhkfin> James147: I decided to have a look at my boot scripts and now finally restart :)
<James147> BSODLOL: Close any other package manager you might ahve open
<BSODLOL> The only things I have up are Rekonq, Quassel and Konsole
<James147> BSODLOL: and you ran apt-get update as root?
<BSODLOL> "sudo apt-get update" was the command I used yes :)
<James147> BSODLOL: are you sure there is nothing else running? if so delete the lock file (if there is doing so can cause more problems)
<BSODLOL> Oh how irritating, update manager restarted itself, minimized to notification area >.<
<James147> BSODLOL: but anyway... http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/synaptic  the package does exist, so you should be able to install it, hoever i do suggest  giving muon a try :)
<BSODLOL> James147: What's the advantage of using Muon over Synaptic? (In your opinion)
<James147> BSODLOL: for one its intergrated in kde rather then gtk
<James147> BSODLOL: though I have never really used either programs extensivally :)
<BSODLOL> James147: And you can select multiple files for install/uninstall etc just the same?
<James147> what package manager cannot do that?
<BSODLOL> Ubuntu Software Center LOL
<James147> O-o
<BSODLOL> Just had a quick look on the website, think I'll stick with Synaptic, perfect layout (can't teach old dog new tricks etc) :p
<James147> BSODLOL: really? looks the same layout to me :S
<rhkfin> BSODLOL: if you had update manager running, it's the reason why you couldn't use sudo apt-get update
<BSODLOL> And it's working again, without any changes from me, how odd (apt-get update and install synaptic)
<rhkfin> James147: will have a look at myon though :)
<rhkfin> Hmm.. I run powertop and allowed USB to go to powersave mode.. Now my wireless mouse is not smooth any more :D
<James147> rhkfin: thats becase the usb suspends ^^
<BSODLOL> rhkfin: thanks for reminding me to switch off all the power saving stuff / screen saver etc :p
<James147> powertop dosnt make permint settings so a reboot will undo what it did
<rhkfin> James147: yes - and I now have no idea how to switch it off..
<rhkfin> ah ok..
<rhkfin> BSODLOL: you're welcome :)
<rhkfin> -> booting.....
<BSODLOL> typed ubuntu-restricted-extras instead of kubuntu *cries*
<rhkfin> autch....
<rhkfin> Hmm.. interesting.. restricted-extras seems to be a meta package for ubuntu-restricted-addons
<rhkfin> (that installs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, flashplugin-installer, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, icedtea6-plugin, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<BSODLOL> and the download speed is maxing out at 185kb/s
<BSODLOL> even though my ISP provides 10mb/s lol :(
<rhkfin> You have plenty of time to abort the installetion of ubuntu-R-E
<rhkfin> -> ctrl+C
<James147> BSODLOL: probally the mirror then
<BSODLOL> James147: Must be, almost there! *stares at slowly moving progress bar*
<artur> люди. как поменять кодировку что б было видно русский текст ?
<rhkfin> artur: this is english channel (but I can read that you write something about russki text video :)
<kobus_> is the network manager in 11.04 broken?
<ArchangelSe7en> it is basically broken in all releases :P
<ArchangelSe7en> thats why I usually replace it with WICD .... what's wrong though
<mfraz74> seems ok here
<mfraz74> kobus_: what version of kde are you using?
<kobus_> mfraz74: 4.6
<mfraz74> kobus_: have you tried 4.7?
<kobus_> mfraz74: no, i just installed Kubuntu 11.04. do you recommend it?
<mfraz74> kobus_: i haven't had any trouble with it, and i'm using it on 4 computers
<kobus_> mfraz74: do i use Kubuntu 11.06 and then install kde 4.7 and remove 4.6?
<mfraz74> kobus_: no you add the kubuntu backports repository and do an update
<kobus_> mfraz74: on kubuntu 11.04?
<mfraz74> yes
<James147> kobus_: can you define "broken" ... it dosnt really tell us much
<kobus_> mfraz74: i have tried a couple of times to connect to a wireless network. i was asking for help, since my first option is that i'm just stupid
<mfraz74> kobus_: are you able to see your network?
<kobus_> i add a wireless network and i can't figure out how to connect to it
<mfraz74> what security are you using?
<James147> kobus_: what encryption type?
<kobus_> wpa2
<kobus_> i connect to the same network with the same setting on this laptop running Kubuntu 10.04
<kobus_> what i don't understand is how to use it. because if you click on the network in the taskbar applet it show the details of the network. there seems to be no way to connect to the network
<mfraz74> what network card are you using?
<Tigerboy> Hi, does anyone know how to change the size of a given mouse cursor? ... like in Gnome there is a resize slider in the mouse theme area.
<James147> kobus_: there are two halfs to the applet, one side you have the inerfaces/info the other the networks
<OerHeks> Tigerboy, cursortheme ?
<OerHeks> type this in KDEmenu :-)
<Tigerboy> no it's not in the settings area
<kobus_> James147: intel centrino wireless-n 1030
<Tigerboy> the cursor settings in kde only lets you change the theme
<Tigerboy> no resizing
<mfraz74> kobus_: have you tried setting the network up from within system settings?
<kobus_> mfraz74: no, is that worth a try?
<mfraz74> it might be
<kobus_> mfraz74: ok, i will try. thanks!
<mfraz74> kobus_: one thing that has been fixed in 4.7 is that you can have system wide wireless settings
<kobus_> mfraz74: for all users?
<mfraz74> kobus_: yes
<kobus_> mfraz74: is 4.7 more stable? i've had a few crashes
<mfraz74> kobus_: i've had a few crashes with amarok, but that's probably because that's a new version too
<mfraz74> kobus_: i've also been trying out 11.10 on my netbook
<kobus_> mfraz74: i've installed the proprietary nvidia driver and the systems seems less "nice"... some freezes after boot before you can use the system, screen flickers
<kobus_> mfraz74: is there an oss nvidia driver?
<mfraz74> kobus_: only Nouveau
<kobus_> mfraz74: is 11.10 stable enough for a dev pc. i run virtualbox with windows vms for work projects
<Terbaddo_> Hi, how to change the bootsplash in Natty ?
<mfraz74> kobus_: no, it isn't stable yet. had 2 crashes this afternoon after trying out supertuxkart and extremetuxracer
<kobus_> mfraz74: ok, but you think 4.7 is stable enough?
<mfraz74> kobus_: yes
<kobus_> mfraz74: thanks for you help. i will look at Nouveau and 4.7
<SnackWhack> I'm a Linux novice, with very limited ability, but I thought I'd try Kubuntu with an old Dell Dimension 3000 I had sitting around. I installed it, but the graphics are screwy. The windows jump around and hide and don't refresh properly. Any ideas on what might be wrong?
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: what graphics card are you using?
<James147> kobus_: 4.7 should be as stable as 4.6 was for all the features in 4.6.5... but 4.7 adds new features that might not be as stable yet
<SnackWhack> It's an Intel(R) Pro/100 VE
<SnackWhack> at least that's what Windows said it was before I formatted it
<kobus_> James147: ok, but october isn't that far away, so each update will hopefully be closer to release quality...
<James147> kobus_: each month kde releases a maintance release (ie 4.7.X) these contain backported bugfixes are security fixes from the current development branch
<mfraz74> my biggest concern with 11.10 at the moment is that they won't have digikam 2.0 ready - I don't want to go back to 1.9
<trions> When I checkmark "Set date and time automatically" in "Adjust date and time" and press OK I get "Unable to contact time server: Public Time Server (pool.ntp.org)."
<James147> kobus_: so 4.7.0 would be less stable then 4.7.1 or 4.7.2 ^^
<SnackWhack> mfraz74: any ideas?
<trions> also I get "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6, "
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: not really, it could be that the graphics card isn't up to the job.
<SnackWhack> hmmmm... I have some others sitting around. Let me see what I can find
<mfraz74> try the dell forums
<trions> How can I run "Date and Time" as sudo. What is the command?
<SnackWhack> on the Dell site?
<James147> SnackWhack: have you tried turning off desktop effects?
<kobus_> James 147: so to get the fixes you have to switch to the latest maintenance release?
<James147> kobus_: yes
<SnackWhack> James147: nope. Can you walk me through doing that?
<mfraz74> trions: I'm not sure, i've never figured that out. I always get an error when trying to activate that
<James147> kobus_: I think kubuntu normally ships with x.x.2 or 3 depening on timeings of the releases
<James147> SnackWhack: system settings > desktop effects
<Terbaddo_> Ctrl+Alt+F12 to disable desktop fx
<Terbaddo_> Ctrl+Shift+F12 *
<James147> Terbaddo_: ^^ technically that toggles the effects on or off :)
<Terbaddo_> ah lol
<SnackWhack> James147:  I don't see desktop effects as an option
<James147> SnackWhack: waht version of kde/kubuntu are yu using?
<Terbaddo_> 3.5 lol
<SnackWhack> mmmm... Most recent, just downloaded it last night. USB Install
<SnackWhack> how can I verify version?
<kobus_> James147: so if i install kubuntu 11.06 i will likely not get any kde fixes? that explains why i keep getting kde crashes on 10.04
 * SnackWhack <- Windows guy obviously
<James147> SnackWhack: and kde application > help > about kde (for kde version)
<James147> kobus_: there is no kubuntu 11.06 is there?
<SnackWhack> James147: 4.6.2
<kobus_> James147: :-) sorry 11.04...
<James147> SnackWhack: then you should have system settings > desktop effect as far as I remember
<Terbaddo_> @ SnackWhack Any KDE applications > Help > About KDE
<SnackWhack> Terbaddo_: yep, 4.6.2
<James147> kobus_: why would you not get kde fixes with the latest kubuntu?
<SnackWhack> any way to disable desktop effects from command line?
<mfraz74> there is, but i can't remember how to
<James147> SnackWhack: press alt+shift+F12 to toggle it on and off
<mfraz74> i would've thought that if the system was running that slow, it would've automatically turned effects off
<James147> mfraz74: through dbus.. though it just toggles it on and off it i remember correctly (it basically does what that shortcut does ^^ )
<James147> mfraz74: it should
<kobus_> James147: what i inferred from your comment that the maintenance release contains backported fixes from the current dev branch
<SnackWhack> it's working better :)
<DaemonFC> or you can switch it to xrender if your hardware is too slow
<DaemonFC> that gets you some effects and it can be faster
<James147> kobus_: kubuntu package the latest kde maintaince release in their pps:kubuntu-ppa repo :)
<James147> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-4.6.5
<kobus_> James147: ok, the penny dropped!
<mfraz74> once it has been tested, it goes into the main updates repo
<SnackWhack> ok, found desktop effects ... was a PEBKAC error
<SnackWhack> working much better now that it's off
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: your graphics card can't handle 3d graphics then
<James147> mfraz74: does it yet? I heard talk about *ubuntu updating some packages to newer version but i dont know which ones they currently are :)
<SnackWhack> mfraz74: Cool. No biggie, it's just going to serve as a web server
<kobus_> James147: i can't really recall seeing any kde updates in normal kubuntu updates...
<James147> SnackWhack: you should go to system settings > desktop effects and actually turn it off ^^ that shorcut just suspends it
<SnackWhack> being new to Kubuntu installations, is there anything else I should do after install a clean copy? I ran apt-get update and upgrade already....
<mfraz74> James147: i'm sure that once they are happy with them in the kubuntu-ppa, it gets pushed to the normal updates repository.
<SnackWhack> James147: I did. I found it.
<James147> mfraz74: they didnt use to, as kubuntu dosnt normally push new versions of things to their repos during a release
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: add the restricted extras like mp3 playbacck
<James147> mfraz74: though I know they recently changed that for `some` packages
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: it is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<James147> SnackWhack: "kubuntu-restricted-extras" that is
<James147> mfraz74:  :D
<SnackWhack> mfraz74: I shouldn't need any bells and whistles on here. Just going to be a web server runing Apache and MySQL
<soee> do you have problems with ktorrent? eve if i turn it off there is problem with my connection - ping jums from 60-150, pages wont work etc. it happens only if i start ktorrent and is running or if i turn it off - i have to restart my pc to get connection normal
<James147> SnackWhack: if its just a web server why do you need a gui at all ?
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: you didn't really need to install kubuntu then, could've just had ubuntu server
<SnackWhack> mfraz74: Cause I had a hard time installing it, and Kubuntu made it easy :)
<James147> SnackWhack: fair enough... though if your going to be running a server its best to learn the command line
<mfraz74> SnackWhack: i found upgrading ubuntu server a lot easier than upgrading kubuntu
<James147> mfraz74: easier? or less troublesome?
<mfraz74> bought one of those hp proliant servers in december
<SnackWhack> Once I get more familiar with this environment, I'm sure I'll make a lot of changes
<SnackWhack> it's nice to be in a Linux environment though
<mfraz74> James147: less troublesome I suppose. it was just ssh in, run the command and leave it
<SnackWhack> sick and tired of Windows viruses
<James147> mfraz74:  :) since everything you can do on the server you can do on the desktop :D
<mfraz74> with kubuntu, i had to purge some ppas first and then add all the ppas back in afterwards
<James147> SnackWhack: yup :) though that dosnt mean you should be sloopy with security, linux can get them as well... though its a lot harder to do so
<SnackWhack> James147: vows not to be sloopy!
<James147> mfraz74: thats a customisation you have made to the system
<mfraz74> James147: true
<James147> mfraz74: which always adds a complication
<mfraz74> i do like having squid-deb-proxy on the server :)
<mfraz74> James147: there was also more config files that had changed and it kept asking what version i wanted to keep
<kyubutsu> how to install !gnash
<James147> kyubutsu: umm... sudo apt-get install gnash
<kyubutsu> will it work with rekonq automatically
<mauri> when kde starts , nautilus starts also.... why?
<Terbaddo_> Surely because you had nautilus open when you logged out
<Terbaddo_> System settings > Startup and shutdown > Session management > On Login
<Terbaddo_> Then you select "Start with an empty session"
<jmichaelx> when i saw that another round of 4.7 updates were available, i mistakenly got my hopes up that they would fix some of the many blatant (in my case, at least) bugs in this version of KDE.... no such luck
<alcom> how to open vdk2 ?
<Shirakawasuna> which bugs, jmichaelx?
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: where should i start?
<Shirakawasuna> I keep hoping they'll allow panel icons to resize arbitrarily large
<Shirakawasuna> as opposed to something like 32x32 or 48x48, which are the current stupid limits
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: i (very stupidly) upgraded 3 machines to 4.7. on all three, icons remain in the task manager ofter the corresponding windows have been closed. the highlighting of icons in the task manager is messed up....
<BSODLOL> James147: I take it all back, Muon is impressive. :)
<Shirakawasuna> jmichaelx: ah, so you're talking about 4.7-specific bugs
<jmichaelx> the system tray, while not as broken, has some weird spacing issues (not the hugest deal), and then there's the calendar widget....
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: yea, i had none of these problems in 4.6
<Shirakawasuna> Yeah, I wish the kde devs would focus more on squashing bugs than new features... which was apparently one of the focuses of 4.7...
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: many KDE bugs live on and on
<Shirakawasuna> if you create a new user, jmichaelx, do you still see those problems? Some of it could be related to old .kde settings
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: no, a new user has the same issues
<jmichaelx> this is probably relatively minor, but yakuake is not saving to bash history... pretty annoying
<jmichaelx> all of these things put together leave the impression that KDE has no quality control in place at all
<Shirakawasuna> yakuake isn't part of the main kde packages
<Shirakawasuna> bother Sho
<Shirakawasuna> (in #kde)
<jmichaelx> yeah, i though as much... was not sure about yakuake
<Shirakawasuna> first make sure it's yakuake and not konsole
<jmichaelx> konsole is fine
<Shirakawasuna> k
<Shirakawasuna> another thing is that different tabs on yakuake will remember different histories
<BSODLOL> I like various aspects of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, but which-ever I install, I spend a long time removing unwanted software, adding what I do like etc, is there not a "bare minimum" release? with just the essentials needed to run?
<jmichaelx> as far as i can tell, it is only yakuake...
<Shirakawasuna> (same with konsole)
<Terbaddo_> @ jmichaelx YOu have to close Yakuake "safely"
<Shirakawasuna> if I want to search through my history, sometimes I have to open say... 5 tabs and ctrl+r on each
<jmichaelx> yes, i knoew that... i have been a KDE user for years
<Terbaddo_> If you close Konsole unsafely, history isn't saved
<jmichaelx> yakuake has had this issue a few other times in the past. it gets fixed, then comes back again.... gets fixed, comes back again
<jmichaelx> Terbaddo_: yakuake had not been doing this through the past several kubuntu iterations
<jmichaelx> Terbaddo_: i don't think that the idea with yakuake is that you are supposed to close it before logging out
<jmichaelx> sorry, experiencing packet loss here
<kobus_> James147: just a question about knetworkmanager again. is there some documentation explaining how it works? i still don't get how it is supposed to work!
<kobus_> James147: i don't get the edit box with the "type a connection name and press enter"
<James147> kobus_: what do you see? (screenshot would be good)
<kobus_> James147: oops its on another machine and i can't get the networking going
<kobus_> James147: will post shortly...
<kyubutsu> how do i check if rekonq is using gnash
<kyubutsu> i installed gnash but i get no playback on youtube
<DaemonFC> meaning it is operating normally
<DaemonFC> :)
 * kyubutsu installs openjdk-7-jre
<kobus_> James147: where should i paste the image?
<Daskreech> kobus_: you can use the pastebin plasmoid or imagebin.com
<aguitel> is kdesu avaleable in kde?
<yofel> we have kdesudo
<aguitel> kdesudo not open file for me
<soee> yofel, therewere some updates yesterday i thik related KDE are they any importnat ?
<yofel> aguitel: uh... what are you trying to do?
<yofel> soee: updates for what from where?
<soee> kde-workspaces etc not sure now - from backposrts i think
<aguitel> yofel, open /etc/apt/sources.list file
<yofel> aguitel: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<aguitel> yofel, nothing happens
<yofel> soee: ah, that was cherry picking the 4.7.1 fixes for kde bug 262487 and kde bug 264914
<ubottu> KDE bug 262487 in widget-taskbar "launcher support in taskbar: launcher does not appear immediately" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262487
<ubottu> KDE bug 264914 in widget-taskbar "Launcher appears when application is running after switching virtual desktops or activity" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264914
<yofel> since the automatic launcher creation is rather broken in 4.7.0
<yofel> aguitel: and 'kdesudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<aguitel> yofel, nothing happens
<yofel> aguitel: odd, can you run konsole and run kdesudo kate in there?
<aguitel> yes
<soee> yofel, ok thank you
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: so, i discussed this issue i am having with yakuake with Sho, and he basically confirmed what you had told me.... so my question is, would kubuntu have somehow messed with bashrc when upgrading from maverick to natty?
<Shirakawasuna> dunno, jmichaelx. It certainly installs its own .bashrc for your user on the first installation
<Shirakawasuna> ls -lat ~ | grep history
<jmichaelx> Shirakawasuna: yes
<Shirakawasuna> maybe you'll get lucky and there's two files ;)
<jmichaelx> nope, just one
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: It is very unlikely that a 'users' .bashrc file would have been affected by any OS upgrade. Are you referring to the /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/skel/.bashrc file by chance?
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: may be more something in bash profile
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: i thought i had remembered having this problem for a while several years ago, too, and came across this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418552
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Only if you made customization changes to the /etc/skel/.bashrc file (used when creating a new user account) would it be subject to 'change' on an OS upgrade, but even then, it should be seen as 'changed' and prompt the user as to keeping or replacing it on an upgrade.
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: i do not know exactly what may have changed, but something caused a change in behavior after upgrading to natty... i am seeing this across 6 machines or so
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Comming in on this late, so what changes are you seeing?
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: well, mainly just that since upgrading to natty, bash sessions in yakuake are not being saved to .bash_history..... bash session in konsole get saved just fine
#kubuntu 2011-08-21
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Well, a yakuake session and a konsole session are different. What you need to do is look at the configuration file for yakute since you upgrade to determine if the settings have changed.
<Terbaddo_> How to create an user with no password, in kubuntu ?
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: at this point, i am not sure how i would have anything to compare my current files with
<James147> Terbaddo_: you shouldnt... a better approch is to create a user and let kdm log them in without a password
<Snowhog> Terbaddo_: Not possible. A password has to be created, but you can set that new user up for automatic login via KDM.
<James147> Snowhog: you sure it not possible?
<Terbaddo_> I know that it's not possible, but I think KDM can log an user without pw
<Snowhog> James147: Not 100% sure, but I think it is the case.
<James147> Snowhog: well passwd wont let you :)
<Terbaddo_> (it's not a sudoer :D )
<Snowhog> James147: Concider the vulnerabilty of ones OS if it was possible!
 * James147 wonders how the live cd works
<Terbaddo_> So, how to allow KDM to log my user without needing to enter the password ?
<James147> Snowhog: though it isnt stright forward if it is possible :D
<Snowhog> James147: The LiveCD is already running 'by default' as root. But because it's from a CD/DVD, no changes can be written, so can't be retained.
<James147> Snowhog: ^^ hmm the arch disk lets you log in without a password as root :p
<Snowhog> James147: At least, that's how I understand it.
<Snowhog> James147: Arch isn't Ubuntu/Kubuntu - their philosphy on Root isn't that of Canonical.
<James147> Snowhog: yeah, but they share the same unix style login, so if its possible on arch it should be possible on kubuntu (is what i was getting at)
<James147> ^^ not that I am suggesting it a good idea :) I am just curious now
<Snowhog> James147: On Kubuntu (heck, all the Canonical *buntus) the root account is disabled by default - one has to activate it after an OS installation. One would then be able to configure the Login to 'auto login' the Root user.
<James147> Snowhog: dosnt really matter...was using it as an example of a passwordless login (on command line)
<Snowhog> James147: Because I understand the risk enherent in running 'as root' or logging in 'as root', and I don't care that in *buntu Canonical has chosen to 'protect the user from themselves' - I can gain the permissions 'when needed' and I'm more than comfortable with that.
<James147> Snowhog: seems it is possible.. (to ahve a user with out a password) but involves editing the configs for PAM :)
<Snowhog> James147: That is the power of Linux - that the user *can*, given the knowledge, can tweek it to their liking. :)
<James147> Snowhog: yup :)
<James147> Snowhog: though its still a stupid thing to do on a desktop computer
<bhakta> hello?
<bhakta> is this a technical help chat?
<well_laid_lawn> it surely is - for kubuntu
<bhakta> great thank you.
<bhakta> i could use a bit of assistance...
<U236Willy> ignore #kubuntu JOINS QUITS PARTS
<U236Willy> crap
<U236Willy> better... sorry
<rww> hehe
<kamil> xxxxxxxxx
<Drakmor> Hey, I've been fiddling around with dual monitors, andI'm having some issues.... it displays fine, but kubuntu's system settings say the monitor is 2994x1080, so my fullscreen apps run at the wrong resolution because the screen is actually 1920x1080.
<Drakmor> The screen looks fine though, so I'm pretty sure its running at the right resolution.
<Drakmor> Any idea how to get kubuntu to detect the correct res?
<valorie> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<valorie> ah, he left
<bhakta> hi, I entered a new thread on LinuxQuestions yesterday morning, and no reply yet. I am just a day from moving out of the country, so I am anxious to fix my fat32 partition problem. Can anyone help with this?
<bhakta> In a nutshell, I can not access my fat32 partition at all. In another machine, I had it set up nice.
<bhakta> oh, the thread with my detailed query is at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4448590#post4448590
<U236Willy> I'm not sure of all the 'ins and outs' but what I do know is... kubuntu tends to be way more finicky and secure when it comes to drives. Ubuntu (GDM/unity) with nautilus has a better working arrangement with swappable drives.
<U236Willy> i have to actually mount my ipod in dolphin in order for amarok to see it.
<U236Willy> in banshee and ubuntu... it loads without any extra prodding.
<U236Willy> ... that's all i know.
<ssfdre38> hey how can i resize my bottom bar to match my screen width
<valorie> ssfdre38: isn't it automatically the right width?
<valorie> you might want to do a screenshot of what you have?
<ssfdre38> nope its staying at 1024 and not going to 1366
<valorie> weird
<valorie> I think I might just ditch it and make a new one
<valorie> I've had to do that a couple of times in the last few years with messed up toolbars
<rww> click the cashew on the right side of the bottom bar, drag the relevant arrow to the edge of the screen?
<ssfdre38> its the default one
<rww> or am I misunderstanding?
<ssfdre38> http://images.ssfdre38.com/?v=FgrQ7.png
<ssfdre38> that is what is going on
<ssfdre38> i am doing a dual screen just so you know if that is what your wondering
<ssfdre38> do you see what i mean?
<valorie> yes, did you try what rww suggested?
<ssfdre38> yup doesnt want to drag
<valorie> well then, I would delete it, and do another
<valorie> they are rather easy to create
<avihay> question... how do I get plasmate from kde's git?
<ssfdre38> yea i just didnt want to do that
<ssfdre38> hey look IPv6
<valorie> avihay: you want to build from source?
<avihay> not really, but I think it can't be helped
<valorie> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<avihay> didn't find a package in the officiall repositories
<valorie> for an application it isn't very difficult
<valorie> I'm not very technical, and I build a few for testing
<ssfdre38> ohh do you know why when i get new log-in themes it doesnt want to install to the control panel
<valorie> hmmm, you might want to look at this, avihay: http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/proposal/review/google/gsoc2011/diego_casella/1
<valorie> it's a GSoC project this summer
<valorie> pencils down is just this week
<valorie> ah, and it doesn't look like that proposal was accepted
<avihay> I've gotten the svn version, it only contained a readme sayiong we moved to git
<valorie> although s/he could have done it for Season of KDE
<valorie> http://community.kde.org/Plasma/PlasMate is the most up-to-date thing I see, besides the GSoC proposal
<avihay> valorie: thanks, I followed a set of link, and one search to get to here: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/plasmate/repository
<valorie> between my link and yours, you should have enough to go on
<valorie> good luck!
<valorie> Playground is not official, but not unofficial either
<ssfdre38> its that gray line
<avihay> need to mess around with my theme... have color issues :->
 * valorie just loves oxygen
<valorie> bog standard
<avihay> it wastes too much taskbar space to my likeing
<avihay> humm, maybe I can just get the color settings from it...
<kobus_> anybody who can explain how the networkmanager in kde 4.6 works?
<kobus_> James 147: are you online?
<jorrik> how would i go about making ALT+Q the way to close an application across KDE? is it possible using the input actions configurator?
<avihay> jorrik: umm, should be, try system settings->shortcuts and gestures->global keyboard shortcuts, selekt kde component kwin, look at the 4th item in the action list
<kobus_> is there anybody that uses Kubuntu 11.04?
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 2.6.38-11-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.7.00 (4.7.0), CPU: AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 at 550 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 239/363GB, RAM: 3605/3708MB, 200 proc's, 11.44h up
<valorie> hmmm, that didn't say, sorry
<valorie> but yes
<avihay> kobus_: yes
<valorie> I've been very happy with it
<IdleOne> valorie: try /sys -p Distro
<IdleOne> depends on which version of sysinfo script you're using
<valorie> right, I think that depends on the client
<venkata> yes @kobus i am using kubuntu 11.04
<valorie> I used /sysinfo in Konversation
<IdleOne> ah, nm.
<valorie> it doesn't know /sys
<kobus_> i don't understand the networkmanager app in 11.04. i go to the manager and add my wireless network, but i can't see how i can connect to it
<venkata> is it showing ur conn in the available connections list
<venkata> in tray networking icon
<kobus_> on the left it shows the interfaces and on the right connections with an edit box "Enter network name and press <enter>"
<avihay> ok, the networkmanager has two "faces" the qt config dialog, and tha plasma applet.
<avihay> umm, do you see the wireless interface?
<kobus_> i'm talking about the plasma applet
<kobus_> yes, the "WLAN interface" is shown on the left
<kobus_> what is the purpose of the edit box under connections?
<kobus_> i've added my connection in the "Manage Connections" dialog, but it isn't listed on the right under connections. i though it would...
<venkata> edit box is for setting preferences or properties for the connection like dhcp or static ip address etc., including credentials
<kobus_> venkata: i don't understand, is there a doc somewhere explaining?
<venkata> have u configured the connection.. in managed connections... if d connection is a default connection then , it wont show in list of conns
<kobus_> i've added the connection, i've tried specifying "Connect automatically" as well, but it doesn't show
<venkata> can u click on show more button on plasma widget
<kobus_> yes, then it show the neighbours wifi network. My router is set to not "show" the network name. but i've been using it like this with Kubuntu 10.04
<venkata> network manager applet is seems not responding to changes some times... logout and login again may solve the issue..
<venkata> or change to another plasmoid for networks
<kobus_> i did restart. why does Kubuntu ship with a broken network manager...
<kobus_> which plasmoid do you recommend
<kobus_> i get the impression nobody in the kubuntu community uses a standard setup. it seems a lot of the standard components are broken. is that impression correct?
<Shirakawasuna> networkmanager plasmoid works fine for me
<Shirakawasuna> have you clicked 'show more', kobus_?
<valorie> I use pretty much standard everything
<valorie> well, I do use FF more than Rekonq
<Shirakawasuna> chromium ftw
<Shirakawasuna> particularly when netflix starts working with it... eventually
<valorie> I keep trying it, but FF keeps pulling me back
<kobus_> if i click on shpw more, the connections pane gets a horizontal scroll bar
<kobus_> this is a screenshot of what i see if i open the applet: http://imagebin.org/168938
<valorie> If you "manage collections" and click the scan button, does it pick anything up?
<valorie> normally I would just click the WLAN interface, but with only "hidden network" showing, not sure what you would connect to
<valorie> unless you have set up that hidden network yourself
<kobus_> no, because i don't "broadcast" the network name. but i do the same on 10.04. i set up a connection with the correct network details. i've done this in kubuntu 10.04, an android phone and an ipad.
<kobus_> i create a connection, but the connection doesn't show
<kobus_> this is where i created the connection, i tried doing it twice to see if it would make a difference: http://imagebin.org/168942
<kobus_> shouldn't these connection show on the right hand of the applet?
<kobus_> most of the time i just see the edit box, but sometimes (not often) i get the "hidden network" and sometimes the neighbour's network
<kobus_> any user documentation on the network mananger? i will try to search again
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/NetworkManagement
<kobus_> valorie: thanks
<valorie> hope it helps
<valorie> if not, try WicD
<valorie> that's my fallback if knm is acting up with my system
<valorie> haven't had to use it often, but it was a lifesaver at one point
<kobus_> valorie: ok, is it in the repos?
<valorie> yes
<rhkfin> Is anyone able to see NEF (=Nikon RAW, x-nikon-nef) images in Gwenview?
<OerHeks> rhkfin, rawstudio can handle x-nikon-nef, if i remember correct.
<rhkfin> OerHeks: I'm not talking about RAW processing but browsing. Dolphin knows how to load the (low-res) preview of NEF, Gwenview just shows an error.
<OerHeks> Gwenview is just a simple image vieuwer, i think
<rhkfin> OerHeks: yes and no - but I can't see why that should limit it from viewing RAW images
<OerHeks> rhkfin, ah found it, install kipi plugins
<fachher> Hello everybody
<fachher> I've got some problems with Ubuntu 11.04 hope someone can help me
<fachher> I lost my connection to the wlan router after a couple of minutes
<OerHeks> fachher welcome in Kubuntu support
<fachher> Hello OerHeks
<OerHeks> fachher what WLan device do you use ? i'm no Wifi wizzkid but i can try.
<fachher> Atheros
<fachher> I do not have any Problems with 10.04
<fachher> But with 11.04 If got problems with my wlan
<OerHeks> could it be the infrastructure, are there more WLans in your neighborhood om the same 'channel' ?
<fachher> I have read many threats on the internet. But do not found something for me
<fachher> I found some hints but it doesn't help me
<fachher> Okay I think I am going to reinstall Ubuntu 10.04
<OerHeks> IPv6 is supported by default in Ubuntu and can sometimes cause problems.
<OerHeks> oh
<adilson> alguém sabe como configurar o USB para iniciar mais rápido?
<Guest56190> ok
<krise> Hello
<krise> i need help
<krise> can anybody help me to install need for speed reloaded
<krise> i have a iso file
<krise> kubuntu 11.04
<krise> what programs do i need and what i have to doo
<James147> krise: ^^ you need wine to run windows programs
<James147> !wine | krise
<ubottu> krise: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<krise> James147 i installed wine, but when im tryng to run it does not doo anything
<krise> it wont start
<James147> !winedb | krise
<bazhang> !appdb | krise
<ubottu> krise: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<James147> bazhang:  :)
<bazhang> krise, /join #winehq for help with that
<bazhang> James147, hey
<James147> krise:  ^^ look for the application on there to see if it will run and follow any instructions they have... not all programs work well under wine
<krise> im newbe , i dont understan what i have to doo
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org    <------ krise
<bazhang> krise, check that
<krise> ok, got that
<bazhang> krise, then ---->   /join #winehq
<krise> did that
<bazhang> ask there
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rethus> how can i configure my new graphic-card with kubuntu?
<mfraz74> rethus: what graphic card is it?
<rethus> ati 5450
<mfraz74> what do you want to configure?
<rethus> before i had a nvidia.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg doesn't work... only sleep 1 second, and show cli again
<rethus> now i have manualy edit xorg.conf and set it to vesa
<rethus> now i need to use ati-driver
<rethus> mfraz74: any idea
<rethus> how can i install the ati-drivers
<James147> !ati | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rethus> have now installed the catalyst from ati-page and reboot now
<rethus> will see, if comes up again :)
<rethus> James147: no, have now show Kubuntu 11.04 load.screen... shows root-login shortly and now shows Some Starting-messages... last is "Checking Battery state" and freezed
<rethus> any idea
<rethus> can anybody help me?
<dragast> umm hello?
<BluesKaj> rethus, is catalyst the actual driver or is it a control gui ?
<rethus> i don't know... how can i check
<rethus> i download the ati catalyst driver and install it... reboot and system is crashed now
<dragast> I just installed Kubuntu, (yes I was a windows user), but I have a problem with the wifi
<rethus> if i start up (savemode)and have a look in xorg.conf i see flgrx
<anthony_> Hi.  I can't seem to get a microphone working when i'm using KDE.  (works fine in gnome)--  I think something with pulse audio.
<anthony_> (trying to use a mic in skype)
<BluesKaj> rethus, I think fglrx is the driver
<BluesKaj> anthony_, fyi , i haven't had much luck with pulseaudio on kde
<rethus> BluesKaj: what for driver.. which break the system!?
<dragast> so, can I get some assistance here?
<anthony_> BluesKaj:  I think i need to change to another audio program?  how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> dragast, which wifi chip ?
<anthony_> (just defaults to pulse audio)
<rethus> anthony_: install pavucontroll and set the audio-channelsettings
<anthony_> rethus: thanks. i'll try that, now.
<dragast> umm I have a usb stick TP-Link TL-WN821N
<James147> dragast: you havent said what problem you are having... we cannot help without that info
<BluesKaj> rethus, did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after installing the driver ?
<rethus> no
<dragast_> Well the problem is that I have a wi-fi connection going here, but it seems to go veeery slow after just a few secs and then it becomes totally unusable
<James147> dragast_: sounds more like a hardware issue to me ^^ are you located far from the source (behind walls or anything?)
<dragast_> P.S I have configured my Wi-Fi usb to my exact same settings as in Windows (where I have blazingly fast speed) but something seems to be amiss
<James147> hmm
<BluesKaj> then you should , rethus
<dragast_> there should not be a problem with the range, since as I mentioned it before the thing works just fine in Windows
<James147> dragast_: yeah :)
<James147> not sure sorry, though I dont have any experince with usb wireless cards
<James147> !wifi | dragast_
<ubottu> dragast_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<James147> ^^ you could try reading through taht though i dont know how much help itb will be
 * BluesKaj despises knetworkmanager ... dragast_ , i have a usb wifi adapter , not the same as your , but wicd-kde is the only networkmanager app that makes it work
<nfrs> how do you disable pulseaudio? I don't want to remove the packages, as there are packages that depend on it. just to disable it, so that all my apps use alsa
<James147> BluesKaj: knetwrok manager is depracated ... later version of kubntu use the network widget instead
<BluesKaj> nfrs, I purged pulseaudio without any ill effects ..alsa does the job just fine...pulseaudio is just a soundserver running on top of alsa
<nfrs> BluesKaj: yes, yes. now how do I disable it without removing the packages?
<BluesKaj> nfrs, what packages?
<nfrs> BluesKaj: the pulseaudio-related packages
<BluesKaj> nfrs, be assured you don't need "pulseaudio related packages" for your audio system to work properly.
<nfrs> *sigh*
<nfrs> [17:13:12] <nfrs> ... I don't want to remove the packages, as there are packages that depend on it.  ...
<linux-beginner-h> how can I move my mails from kmail to kmail2? I tried different ways... but no one has done the job
<BluesKaj> yup, sigh if you want but if you think you need them then someone has misinformed you
<linux-beginner-h> => import messages... crashed (out of memory)
<linux-beginner-h> => KMail Maildir resources... loaded all my mails... but was unable to move this messages to the Local Folders Resource...
<nfrs> BluesKaj: do you know about package dependencies. imagine this: I have a package that specifies pulseaudio as its dependency. removing pulseaudio and not removing that package is impossible without breaking the package repository
<nfrs> s/repository/database/
<BluesKaj> nfrs, you mean skype ?
<nfrs> BluesKaj: no, other program
<BluesKaj> what other program ?
<dragast> I don't know what happened but I had to restart Linux, because it became unresponsive
<nfrs> BluesKaj: mumble
<dragast> So I am back, at least for now
<BluesKaj> nfrs, if you just remove pulseaudio all the config files are still left behind, including the required libpulse files
<dragast> oh hell maybe Kubuntu wasn't for me, I am open for suggestions on a different Linux distro
<thangavel> problem in repairing the pendrive's ms dos filesystem..while trying dosfsck..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up."
<thangavel> join #ubuntu
<thangavel> problem in repairing the pendrive's ms dos filesystem..while trying dosfsck..i got as "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving up." how to recover it now??
<rethus1> how can i activate 3d on ati 5450?
<rethus1> i have the natty-default driver (not the catalyst binary)
<BluesKaj> rethus1, are desktop effects enabled ?
<rethus1> was before...
<rethus1> but also minecraft (java 3d game) crash on startup
<rethus1> now i try to install catalyst with additional Drivers
<rethus1> maybe this works... before i installed a downloaded, that crash my system
<BluesKaj> system setting>desktop effects>adavanced , enable direct rendering
<rethus1> like i told before. it was aktivated
<rethus1> didn't work... for now
<rethus1> now catalyst seems to installed... i try to reboot now
<rethus1> k now, i have installed catalyst, and it works... but my widescreen has now a "not aspect ratio" view
<rethus1> how can i set it to right wiev
<rethus1> i have set it to 1920x1080 (right resolution) but its streched
<rethus1> have found it, works now
<rethus1> 3d works now
<rethus1> additional drivers has installed catalyst 8 instead 11
<Duolos> Could someone suggest a good telnet client for accessing BBSes?
<thangavel> #ubuntu
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> I've got not sound with microphone. using just alsa
<BluesKaj> did you check alsamixer settings , nfrs ?
<nfrs> fixed with alsamixer
<nfrs> :)
<nfrs> for some reason it thought the channel was digital
<thangavel> join ubuntu
<Duolos> I'm having a problem with my sound in Kubuntu.  I can only control volume using alsamixer in the konsole.  My physical volume controls do nothing.  As well as trying to use Kmix to adjust.
<thangavel> #ubuntu
 * Duolos throws a golden calf at thangavel.
<thangavel> ??
<Duolos> Why the trolling?
<mfraz74> Duolos: have you tried pulseaudio volume control?
<Duolos> mfraz74: Yeah... no effect.
<mfraz74> Duolos: which version of kubuntu?
<Duolos> 11.04
<mfraz74> have you tried system settings?
<Duolos> The on-screen display shows when using my physical controls, but it doesn't actually change the volume at all.
<mfraz74> ah, perhaps you need to change the master control
<Duolos> mfraz74: Yeah, for a while my controls worked, but I couldn't get the volume above a whisper (at max).  Then I launched alsamixer and could boost the volume, but lost control lol
<BluesKaj> Duolos, alsamixer didn't cause the loss of volume ctrl ..there's some other problem if your keyboard volume ctrls don't work
<Duolos> BluesKaj: I don't know why alsamixer would cause the loss of control.  I just know that my controls worked right up until I ran alsamixer the first time.
<Duolos> Perhaps I somehow changed devices that are being used for output?
<darthanubis> why does the apply button not highlight when I tell muon to purge an application?
<BluesKaj> Duolos, did you have pulseaudio installed
<Duolos> I didn't specifically install it so unless it came in Kubuntu (which it used to), then no.
<Duolos> Actually, yes, it's installed.
<si-mon> I have to say Ive gone from gnome to KDE for my main desk top and LXDE for a more minimal one
<BluesKaj> Duolos, look ib system settings multimedia phonon device list
<BluesKaj> in
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Just did.  There are two devices listed.  Internal and HDMI
<BluesKaj> internal probly the one you want unless you're feeding a tv/audio amp thru hdmi
<Duolos> BluesKaj: I'm not.  Internal is selected AND working.  I just can't adjust the volume at all unless I use alsamixer.  Even the volume control in the notification area has no effect.
<BluesKaj> Duolos, what audio chip again ?
<Duolos> hmm.. it's a Realtek.  I'll try to find the model
<Duolos> Wow. I'm smart.
<James147> Duolos: try the widget veromix
<Duolos> Realtek is my network.
<Duolos> Audio is a Radeon HD 4200 (RS880)
<James147> Duolos: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=116676
<BluesKaj> Radeon is your graphics card
<Duolos> BluesKaj: lspci listed it as my audio device :-/
<Duolos> Well, audio AND video device.
<James147> Duolos: Probally because hdmi can also do audio
<mfraz74> could that be why kmix can't control the volume, it is set for HDMI?
<BluesKaj> Duolos, well it probly has  the hdmi audio out , but your primary soundcard is the intrernal one
<Duolos> Ah... there's another audio device listed: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<BluesKaj> Duolos, which card is listred in alsamixer?
<Duolos> mfraz74: No, I have the internal chosen for audio in Phonon
<James147> Duolos: try the veromix widget ^^
<mfraz74> Duolos: but the mixer might be different
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Ahhhhh.  Alsamixer lists the chip as the Realtek ALC270
<Duolos> James147: I would use a widget except that I want to use my laptop's physical controls for it.  I don't want to have to click all over the place to adjust the volume, ya know?
<linux-beginner-h> is there a wiki... how to import kmail maildir to kmail2?
<mfraz74> what does your laptop's controls look like?
<James147> Duolos: um, wigets can have keyboard shorcuts
<Duolos> mfraz74: they're just additional keys at the top of my keyboard.
<BluesKaj> Duolos, yes Intel uses the realtek chip
<James147> Duolos: so are mine..
<James147> Duolos: kmix just works off keyboard shorcuts exactly like the widget
<Duolos> James147: Right... and kmix doesn't work lol
<Duolos> I mean, I'm sure kmix works, but something got wonky here
<James147> Duolos: TRY it... it dosnt take long
<James147> Duolos: it is designed to work with pulseaudio unlike kmix
<BluesKaj> Duolos, got pulseaudio ?
<Duolos> BluesKaj: Yes.
<BluesKaj> ok , try James147 's suggestion , if that doesn't work remove pulseaudio
<Duolos> Oh, good grief.  I think I found it.
<Duolos> Kmix switched to the HDMI device.
<Duolos> I'm sorry for wasting your time, guys
<BluesKaj> Duolos, how many ctrls show in alsamixer ?
<Duolos> 7 under playback
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<mfraz74> Duolos: didn't i ask that question?
<Duolos> mfraz74: I missed it, sorry.
<Duolos> mfraz74: That's why I always add the user's name when addressing them :P
<Duolos> Highlighting is awesome.
<mfraz74> Duolos: I thought i did
<Duolos> But yes, you did.  I see it now.
<Duolos> uhm... and that's why I double-checked it? ;)
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, it helps if you use the persons nick when asking or answering , so it highlights in his client chat text
<BluesKaj> oops . I'll have to remind him again
<Duolos> Anyway, thanks for you help, everyone.  You lead me in the right direction and all is right with the world again... well, kinda.
<ares_> ciao
<draik> How do I get my DNS to stay as Google's DNS?
<Duolos> Is there any way to boost my volume beyond the "max?"
<BluesKaj> draik, unless you use NM , add it in resolv,conf or your router settings
<draik> I use NM
<draik> BluesKaj: It re-writes it each time and sets it to just my 192.168.x.x
<BluesKaj> what rewrites where ?
<BluesKaj> the NM will rewrite it everytime
<draik> How do I have NM keep Google DNS?
<BluesKaj> unless you set your router dns server settings to  google dns (8.8.8.8) and (8.8.4.4) , without the brackets
<draik> My router is using Google DNS
<BluesKaj> draik, then that's all you need
<draik> When I type anything into the address bar, it keeps going to my ISP for search results, even if I have everything set to Google.
<BluesKaj> draik, you don't type the google dns into the addressbar , it's a setting in your router options page
<BluesKaj> draik, type, route , in the terminal, that's you routers' IP , it should open a webpage that you can surf and set your router options
<BluesKaj> draik, better yet use route -n , it gives the gateway IP, which is what you need to access the router settings
<soee> is there any way to control cpu fan speed / some gui maybe?
<ssfdre38> soee, why do you want to do that?
<James147> soee: best place to set the cpu fan speed is in the bios...
<cher> I have two problems with Kubuntu 11.04. The first problem is that when I do xwininfo to get the desktop window id, then recalc it to dec and then pass it to something like keuphoria.kss to run with --window-id, keuphoria.kss runs in foreground instead of background.
<cher> The other is that when I have two windows, both with black background, one infront of the other, and I then reduce the front window's opacity from 100% to 70%, the background is dark grey instead of black.
<cher> The graphics card is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, with the AMD driver.
<cher> Any suggestions?
<linux-beginner-h> which backend is better? xine or gstreamer?
<bamcris> hi newbie here
<bamcris> how do i view hardware info?
<bamcris> im using natty unity
<soee> i asked about fan speed because its to noisy, i had to slower it a bit, i did it using fancontrol
<ssfdre38> well the KDE Desktop crashed and now i have a black border around everything how can i get that fixed
<krise> Hello folks
<krise> newbe need some help
<krise> i have a tar.gz theme file, how do i install it
<krise> kubuntu 11.04
<draik> krise: You need to go into the System Settings for that. I don't recall if you can install a tarball or not, but you can untar it and proceed with the install.
<krise> draik where do i have to extract the files
<kyubutsu> krise: system settings>application appearance>colors
<kyubutsu> then, import scheme
<kyubutsu> or, system settings>workspace appereance>window decorations  to apply whole themes
<kyubutsu> conversely, you may also try to drop the tar.gz file onto that settings window [window decorations] and it should auto install
<krise> hm
<krise> but do i heve to extract the tar.gz file first to somewhere?
<krise> im confused
<krise> i think that the import worked, i got it there
<krise> but
<krise> there is color themes
<krise> i have a desktop theme
<krise> nothing changed after i applyed my selection
<krise> ok im good now
<krise> got it
<krise> done
<krise> thank u guys
<mehdi__> #mondorescue
<ibrahim> hey
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<krise> hi
<krise> how to i install .theme file
<krise> i downladed mouse theme
<krise> now i have a install file , i dont know how to install it
<R49_> Hello there. I have an upgrade question, please. I run KDE 4.6.5 (kubuntu 11.04 natty) with kmail 1.13.6. Is there a simple way to just upgrade kmail to 1.13.7? The .7 fixes a gnarly bug in the GPG integration.
<naftilos76> hi everyone, how can i downgrade from kde 4.7 to 4.6.5? Is there a wiki?
<darren> have you tried running software update using kpakage?
<R49_> @naftilos: Just an idea: remove the backports ppa from your sources list and do a ppa purge.
<naftilos76> R49_: doing a ppa purge does not completely meet my understanding level! Can u pls be more specific?
<R49_> @naftilos: There is a nice tool called called ppa-purge. You can install it with "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge".
<R49_> It "purges" all the files from one ppa. I assume you got the kde 4.7 packages from the backports-ppa.
<naftilos76> that is correct
<R49_> So you should be able to get rid of all kde 4.7 packages by using ppa-purge on the command line.
<naftilos76> what would the command look like?
<claydoh> R49_:  ppa-purge will remove the apt sources lines as well
<naftilos76> i guess none has done this, right?
<claydoh> naftilos76: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<R49_> @claydoh: but isn't that what he wants? He does not want to reinstall from that ppa the next morning, I hope ;).
<claydoh> but - not well tested doing such a major downgrade
<R49_> Yep. The intention is more for a "simpler" downgrade.
<R49_> But I have no better idea...
<claydoh> the ppa-purge will remove the lines added, i think it might complain if the lines are already missing
<claydoh> I have used ppa-purge to downgrade from kmail2, and for various xorg testing driver ppa's, but not the whole desktop
<claydoh> so a backup is a good idea
<R49_> @nafti && claydoh: I once did a ppa-purge to downgrade from a KDE "point-point" release, e.g. 4.6.4 to 4.6.3. It "sort of" worked, I had to do some manual fixes later, but it wasn't too bad.
<R49_> By the way, any takers for my kmail 1.13.6 -> 1.13.7 upgrade question :D ? Hehe!
<claydoh> theroestically, it should be ok from 4.7 back to 4.6.x, but many packaging changes were made between the 2 versions it may be, um, a fun frocess
<vbgunz> why do I have no capture devices in kmix? why is getting my mic working so hard? It's just not intuitive :(
<claydoh> R49_: I dunno,  didn't know there was a new kdepim version out
<R49_> @vbgunz: Do you have the capture devices visible e.g. in alsamixer on the command line? (F4 to show capture devices). If they are not present there, they are not at all.
<R49_> @vbgunz: And you do open the "full" kmix, I assume, via the start->loudspeaker symbol, then "mixer", then switch to capture devices, correct?
<vbgunz> I checked alsamixer and checked F4 for capture devices and the only thing I see that makes any sense is input source and I set that to Front Mic which it should be
<vbgunz> R49_: from the system tray, kmix, capture devices. nothing
<vbgunz> I can hear my mic right now, no problem, I can hear it through my speakers atm. I am trying to set up Mumble. mumble isn't recognizing anything.
<R49_> Is the sound hardware fully supported by your system? I mean, did it ever work? Is it a new chip? Have others got it to work.
<vbgunz> In audacity I can definitely record audio through the mic with no problem. just the mumble audio wizard cannot find the mic
<R49_> Hey, this is cool, the nafti guy didn't even say "bye" :/
<R49_> @vbgunz: Sorry, never used mumble audio...
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<R49_> @vbgunz: Did you use alsamixer a bit more to find out about your device, e.g.
<vbgunz> the point is, setting up a mic on kubuntu is extremely unintuitive. if not for alsamixer, kmix and the phonon control module would help me in no way. in the end, I am still getting stuck trying to set up my mic for something that should just work right out of the box
<R49_> @vbgunz: you press F2 and press "devices", do you see your input device?
<vbgunz> I have no idea what that list even means. I have about 20 devices and it's just cryptic
<R49_> @vbgunz it should show something like "4: [0 -0] digital audio capture"
<vbgunz> yeah I see that
<R49_> @vbgunz: Just an idea: In alsamixer, check out F6, how many soundcards do you have (more than 1)? On my computer, one of the listed soundcards has no capture device. Maybe your mumble system is configured to use that?
<vbgunz> one sec
<vbgunz> I have default, then HDA ATI SB, and HDA NVIDIA
<R49_> the sec is over, harhar
<vbgunz> haha
<linux-beginner-h> how can I migrate the local akonadi mysql to my mysql server?
<R49_> vbgunz: But I am running out of guesses
<vbgunz> I just wish setting up a mic wasn't sooo complicated. it's something that should just frigging work whereever a mic is needed. I just get depressed when I run into this now. it used to be fun but lately, I would just love it more for things to just work
<R49_> vbgunz: Tell me about it... I would just like kmail to work...
<vbgunz> me too, thanks for your help, it's appreciated. but noone should need help for this
<R49_> Anyway, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<R49_> Cheers and byebye
<sead> hi all
<sead> are some people that speak spanish here?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sead> gracias, perdon por la molestia
#kubuntu 2012-08-13
<burdickjp> can anyone here direct me to where I can get help with Kubuntu Active on a tablet, specifically an Dell Inspiron ST with an Atom Z670 / GMA 600 graphics
<burdickjp> I'm having graphics problems on booting the install media
<burdickjp> sorry, latitude ST
<LordOfTime> burdickjp:  what graphics problems
<burdickjp> screen goes black and system is unresponsive
<burdickjp> CTRL+ALT F7/F8 and ALT F1,F2,F3 do nothing
<burdickjp> alright!  I am trying to boot the 12.04 install media and it stops with an interrupt problem:  common_interrupt+0x30/0x38
<burdickjp> alright.  rebooting 4 times got me to a desktop.
<burdickjp> the install media isn't recognizing an NTFS partition on my drive.  I've a 128GB drive with a 32GB NTFS partition.  It sees it as empty.
<burdickjp> anyone listenning, this is what I have tried for getting the NTFS partition visible:
<burdickjp>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10108749&postcount=9
<phoenix_firebrd> burdickjp: what is you kubuntu version?
<burdickjp> I'm working on Kubuntu Active 12.04
<burdickjp> I apologize, the "anyone listenning" part of that above came across rather rude.
<burdickjp> I'm used to Python channels, which move rather quickly, and involve many parallel conversations
<phoenix_firebrd> burdickjp: Its the time
<burdickjp> I'm not complaining, just saying that my statement was out of place
<phoenix_firebrd> burdickjp: channel is active during the day time of american and europian time zone
<phoenix_firebrd> burdickjp: you can also try the ubuntu channel, its more active than kubuntu
<burdickjp> thank you!
<phoenix_firebrd> burdickjp: yw
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am using search and launch view for Kubuntu desktop, I installed aurora, but in the top bar I am still getting icon of firefox. Take a look at this image http://imagebin.org/224373 . Can anyone please help?
<amason> c2tarun: perhaps you need to set the default browser to aurora
<c2tarun> amason: when I installed, it kind of replaced firefox. so I think it is my default browser
<amason> ok
<snagglepuss> c2tarun:   hover over firefox icon in top panel and you should see a minus sign beside it....click on it to remove it.    drag and drop the aurora icon from the KMenu to the top panel
<c2tarun> snagglepuss: trying that
<c2tarun> snagglepuss: I went to KDE menu editor and changed icon from there. Now its coming as aurora :) thanks for help
<snagglepuss> yw :)
<decci> Hi Guys
<lordievader> Good morning
<demone> ciao a tutti
<demone> chi ce qua
<nadim> hi, I am having big prestanda problems when using gimp in kubuntu, it's not gimp, its the windowing, right clicking for a context menu takes seconds, getting menues or file dialogues even longer making it extremelly difficult to use. cpu usage is high, most going to X. anyone having the same problems?
<nadim> the problems are not uniq to gimp
<hateball> nadim: Is it unique to GTK apps tho?
<hateball> nadim: that is, if you fire up Krita, does that work as expected?
<nadim> not at home right now, can't test that. firefox takes ages to koad some pages, cpu fans noisy as hell most of the time
<nadim> it may be just gtk applications, i didn't think about that before
<hateball> It could be some problem with the gtk-engine or something
<hateball> Firefox is a pig anyhow, no surprise :p
<nadim> I agree with that but the problems I have are -HUGE- I'd go to use windows 3.1 rather than suffer this much, it's sometimes TOTALLY unusable
<hateball> nadim: well you can check first if it's only GTK apps, then try to change the widget style, if that makes any difference
<hateball> is this on 12.04 btw?
<nadim> no, I didn't dare upgrade yet
<nadim> although I am constantly reminded
<hateball> nadim: That means you're running what?
<hateball> I only have 12.04 machines around anyhow, so I wont be able to reproduce
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can install DreamDesktop on KDE 4.9 ?
<phil___> what's that ? DreamDesktop ?
<hateball> phil___: Live wallpapers
<hateball> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHGovxtzfDs
<phil___> oh~it sounds cool
<mah454_> How can use it ?
<mah454_> I thing released with KDE 4.9
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<phil___> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi phil___
<phil___> hi, what's your time there ?
<BluesKaj> 8:31AM EDT
<phil___> my time is 8:32pm
<phil___> so, BluesKaj, you are in America
<BluesKaj> phil___, Canada
<phil___> oh, right, Canada
<starlook> here in Brazil 09:33 AM
<BluesKaj> phil___, Bejing ..right ?
<phil___> yes
<phil___> BluesKaj, ever been here ?
<BluesKaj> 12hrs diff , ...recall when my son and daughter were teaching in taiwan ,,12 hrs diff there as well
<BluesKaj> not to Bejing
<BluesKaj> this conversation should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<phil___> yes
<BluesKaj> I'm there
<phil___> I have a question
<phil___> how do you start applications in Kubuntu, from the menu, the desktop like windows or the dock like a mac
<phil___> I wonder which is the most efficient way in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> phil___, install quicklaunch, or a docker like cairo ,
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch can be added as a widget, from the cashew -paneltoolbox
<BluesKaj> then just drag the app icons from the kmenu to the launcher
<phil___> Hi BluesKaj , very helpful info, thanks
<starlook> after update to 4.9 by ppa, crash many applications.... and the kdm not start.  after the downgrade to 4.8 by ppa-purge....  now the multi-monitor function over randr not work.
<starlook> when i plug a second monitor, work with same screen, but not extend
<starlook> in the configuration area......   say:  there not a second monitor
<starlook> how to reinstall the randr utility and your dependences?
<BluesKaj> starlook, KDE 4.9 official release is available in the backports , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports. then update , upgrade , and dist-upgrade.
<starlook> not work for me. my user not login after de update
<starlook> i not performed the "dist-upgrade"
<BluesKaj> starlook, that was your mistake , always dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> it upgrades all KDE packages band removes old ones that are no longer needed
<BluesKaj> band=and
<starlook> when the kde 4.9 will be in the apper or muon list ?
<BluesKaj> starlook, have you looked in muon lately for KDE-base 4.4.9.0
<starlook> BluesKaj: Not in my list
<BluesKaj> starlook, did you add the backports ?
<BluesKaj> phil___,  look here , http://glx-dock.org/
<phil___> Hi BluesKaj, I know cario-dock , it works fine with gnome, what about with KDE ?
<nixkid> phil__, see http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=First%20Steps&lang=en#0-Cairo-Dock 2 with OpenGL support
<BluesKaj> phil___, if you install it the necessary gtk libs and dependencied will be auto installed as well
<phil___> so BluesKaj, you recommend me to use cario-dock ?
<konqui> Hi, In rekonq I am unable to use the address bar as a search bar ... e.g If I want to search linux in google with the address bar and type in "linux", it takes me to "http://linux" which leads to error loading page
<BluesKaj> I haven't used it in many yrs , I prefer the launcher ..not as eye candy , but for stability
<BluesKaj> phil___,^
<phil___> yes, I agree with you
<BluesKaj> nixkid, that site you posted seems rather outdated
<jdrs> konqui: put a ":" withouht the qoutes before your search
<konqui> jdrs: It used to work in 11.10 without that, can I change this setting then
<konqui> jdrs: That does not work ... now it takes me to "file://: linux"
<konqui> jdrs: Any ideas?
<Peace-> konqui: what's the probme?
<hateball> konqui: Settings -> search services, enable
<BluesKaj> rekonq keeps having script errors on some sites , guess the underlying java etc scripts aren't as forgiving on mistakes as chrome
<hateball> konqui: have you checked that?
<konqui> hateball: Checking
<konqui> Peace-: Rekonq doesn't allow me to use the address bar as a search
<SaCruM> Could someone teach me how to change close/maximize/minimize buttons to the left side on kubuntu 12.04?
<Peace-> konqui: just leave that crap browser in the repository and use a good browser
<konqui> SaCruM: Go in workspace settings
<SaCruM> konqui: is that the settings?
<konqui> SaCruM: In system settings
<SaCruM> konqui: i mean, system confiration?
<SaCruM> konqui: ah, ok, and then?
<konqui> Window decorations, configure buttons
<konqui> SaCruM: There is a drag and drop interface to move stuff
<SaCruM> konqui: ok, thank you..
<konqui> Peace-: I had bug issues with rekonq a lot before ... but find it considerably better than before except for the search issue I currently have ... otherwise what good qt browsers exist?
<Peace-> konqui: qt?
<Peace-> konqui: just use chromium or firefox they are the top browser and they work well on kubuntu
<Peace-> rekonq its only a joke
<konqui> Peace-: Yes using the qt toolkit by digia (previously nokia)
<Peace-> even konqueror is better than rekonq
<konqui> Peace-: Firefox is slow with many tabs on a netbook ... chromium is good but somewhat not to my taste
<phil___> Hi anyone here use "sass", i met an error with it in Kubuntu
<hateball> konqui: did you find the setting I suggested?
<Peace-> konqui: you will get always pronblems with rekonq because developer are few and there are bugs
<konqui> hateball: Yes, I managed to sort it out adding colon to parameter to define search .. thanks
<konqui> Peace-: I had that opinion too years back but until very recently I have found it to be an adequate browser
<Peace-> so as you wish
<netrunner_> hh
<Saltire> i've just logged into kubuntu and i think my desktop has changed to gnome - how can i change back to kde?
<Riddell> Saltire: ensure the right one (KDE Plasma) is selected before you log in
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> installed W7 again for my family's and friend's sakes , since they look to me for computer help. this nettalk client seems quite good , altho on windows the fonts are ugly ..someting I'll have to change
<joe_____> ok this quassel is a little better
<jaafar> anyone else suffering from awful sound problems the last 4-8 weeks?
<jaafar> flash, amarok, both affected
<sonic|2> what's wrong with your sound?
<Phoenixz> Hello, using kubuntu 12.04, I have a Quadro FX 580 video card, using the recommended nvidea driver in jockey, I have 2 monitors (one on displayport1 over a converter to DVI, a second on DVI over a converter to VGA.. don't ask..)  So system settings only shows the #1 monitor on DVI (to VGA..) not the other one.. Google found that I should use  disper -d auto -e, which enables both monitors, but kubuntu shows them as being only one monitor in the list.
<Phoenixz> . How can I have kubuntu system settings show both monitors, and work from there?
<jaafar> sonic|2: massive skipping.  starts minor, gets worse as time progresses, eventually cannot play anything (everything comes out super fast) until I reboot
<jaafar> I assume it started with some software update but I don't know which one
<jaafar> interestingly it affects flash too (videos go too fast) but not exclusively
<jaafar> this is 64b 12.04
<sonic|2> sorry, jaafar, i have no idea
<jaafar> thanks anyway sonic|2
<jaafar> Phoenixz are you using nvidia-settings to check monitor status/enable displays?
<jaafar> that always worked best for me (vs. system settings)
<jaafar> Applications -> Settings -> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<sithlord48> when you install the properitary dirver like the NVIDIA one you should always use their tool to change your Xorg settings.
<Phoenixz> jaafar: huh :) Did not know that.. checking..
<sithlord48> jaafar are you using HDMI by any chance?
<jaafar> sithlord48 HDMI? No, I don't believe so... DVI
<jaafar> is there some way that could be related to my audio problem?
<sithlord48> yes, i get random audio speeding up in VLC (only VLC) but only when using HDMI sound (im using radieon driver)
<sithlord48> have you tried anything to fix your audio ? and if so what (so i don't suggest it)
<jaafar> sithlord48: someone suggested rm -rf ~/.pulse;sudo reboot
<jaafar> I've done that a couple of times; it helps a bit I guess but it may be just the rebooting
<jaafar> oh crap I AM using HDMI
<sithlord48> check your sound settings in systemSettings->Multimedia->Phonon both device preferences (try the test button after you select your device ) and the hardware setup . be sure its a sane profile/ connector.
<jaafar> I thought HDMI was some kind of video cable?
<sithlord48> its both video and audio. if you use it for that.
<sithlord48> in teh audio hardware setup tab i was talking about above you can set preferances for a profile of a device. in teh device preferences tab you can set what device you want ot use for what kind of sound
<jaafar> sithlord48 what would constitute a "sane" setting?  I have no idea :)
<jaafar> The device preference tab shows first "Built In Analog Audio", second "GF108 High Definition Audio Controller something something"
<jaafar> hardware setup shows GF108 for both
<sithlord48> if your using normal computer speakers i would think you would want built in hardware. top of that list.
<sithlord48> then in hardware setup you can change eithers settings.  my guess is your currently using that so it selects them as the default item shown.
<jaafar> Built-in appears to be preferred as its the first in the list (right?)
<sithlord48> yes perfered is first in on the list in device preferences. just be aware of all the different kinds of audio output. it is possible to set a preferred for each kind.
<jaafar> hm, still skipping
<jaafar> built-in is selected as preferred for all output
<sithlord48> ok
<jaafar> backend is gstreamer
<sithlord48> you could try another backend see if it changes the issue
<jaafar> any suggestions?
<jaafar> (there is only gstreamer listed)
<sithlord48> you need to install another backend
<sithlord48> the package  phonon-backend-xine . or phonon-backend-vlc .
<jaafar> sithlord48: thanks I will try them out.  You've been a big help.
<sithlord48> then you can perfer another  and see if its the backend.
<sithlord48> your welcome
<Phoenixz> Ok, so I used nvidea settings to get my 2nd display to work, now I have 2 displays, how can I get anything but the desktop to be on the 2nd screen? I have a lot of windows on my screen one that I want to have on screen 2... How would I go about that?
<sithlord48> Phoenixz:  your in "Clone" mode change it to another in your nvidia-settings.
<Phoenixz> sithlord48: Actually, no, these are 2 separate windows.. not cloned, content is different, screen 1 has windows screen 2 does not have.. screen 2 does not have any windows yet actually, nothing.. I also don't want to use xinerama since that breaks special effects on kubuntu.. So I have 2 different screens now, how can I get window X to run in screen 2? :)
<sithlord48> im not sure since i don't use the NVIDIA driver. if its a kde thing you want to check system settings->workspace Behavor and see if changing it to one desktop will do what you want.
<jaafar> Phoenixz in nvidia settings you can specify "where" the other screen is (above, below, left/right of original screen)
<jaafar> then just drag the desired windows to the new screen
<jaafar> your mouse will move to the new display as you move it
<Phoenixz> jaafar: yeah, that I have set.. its just that I cannot drag a window from screen 1 to screen 2...
<mah454> Hello
<jaafar> Phoenixz orly? that is strange
<Phoenixz> jaafar: mouse does, window doesnt
<mah454> Some applications lost menu icons in KDE !
<jaafar> odd
<mah454> for example inkscape lost menu icons
<mah454> why ?
<Phoenixz> It does in xinerama mode, but once that was specified, I no longer had the KDE special effects..
<Phoenixz> though, now that I have reversed that, I still dont have the special effects.. yay, way to go nvidia :)
<sithlord48> AMD open driver works very nice :P
<Phoenixz> I'll start with xinerama again, then see if I somehow can get the special effects back.. BRB
<sithlord48> goto systemsettings->desktop Effects -> and try the option there when its crash it should say somethign like "re detect open GL " or some thign like that.
<sithlord48> or use Alt+Shift+F12 in an attempt to toggle them back on.
<Phoenixz> OK, now I have xinerama mode enabled again, so I can move windows in between screens, but KDE special effects is gone, gives me this: Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available.
<sithlord48> are you using the xRender backend?
<Phoenixz> sithlord48: Sorry, asking me? I don't know, how would I know if I am using xRender?
<sithlord48> check in system settings -> desktop Effects-> advanced : what is your compositing Type set to
<Phoenixz> Since this nvidia thing creatged a new X config file, I can only imagine that X should load some libs that are no longer loaded due to the new nvidea xconfig file?
<Phoenixz> sithlord48: Was opengl, set to xrender, apply failed with "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.", "Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type"
<sithlord48> and Alt+Shift+F12  ?
<sithlord48> do u know what video card you have?
<Phoenixz> sithlord48: doesnt do anything at all..
<disposable> in kubuntu 12.04 i am unable to use use kmail or kontact. as soon as i start it, i get "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now. The error was: Failed to fetch the resource collection." I deleted my .kde and logged out/in in case it was caused by my old kde4.3 settings, didn't help. I configured akonadi to use my local mysql server instead of mysql-akonadi too, that also didn't help. what else is there to do?
<Phoenixz> lspci says 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [Quadro FX 580] (rev a1)
<sithlord48> disposable:  check that you have both akonadi and nepomuk running
<Phoenixz> Could it be that xorg is not loading the required libraries ? IIRC, xorg.conf can have required libraries specified
<sithlord48> yes it could .
<sithlord48> when you installed did u you use the live cd
<sithlord48> Phoenixz: if you used the live cd and your effects worked you could possibly the use nouveau driver.
<Phoenixz> sithlord48: I installed it using livecd yes, but that was a while ago.. all was fine until I added this extra monitor
<disposable> sithlord48: i guess they are both running. nepomuk is indexing my files, akonadi configuration application also says 'the akonadi server is running'.
<sithlord48> disposable:  you upgraded from 4.3  to 4.8?
<Phoenixz> Since I have no errors in my X org log, I suppose the drivers are simply not being loaded ata all
<sithlord48> you can check that open a konsole and run modprobe
<sithlord48> sorry run lsmod
<sithlord48> that will list loaded modules look for NVIDIA or nouveau on the list
<disposable> i had debian squeeze with kde before, then i ran ubuntu with unity and now i want kde back. but this should not affect thsi installation. i moved ~/.kde to ~/.kde.bak (same with ~/.kderc)
<sithlord48> i see. disposable did u install on top of ubuntu ? if so be sure you have the kubuntu-desktop package installed you could be missing a part?
<Phoenixz> There you go.. in xorg, extensions section has  Option         "Composite" "Disable".. I have enabled it and added "damage", lets see...
<sithlord48> also disposable check systemSettings->personal information that where the resource collection can be viewed
<disposable> sithlord48: removing ~/.config/akonadi seems to have given it a nudge
<Sven_Oostenbrink> Well, looks like Im screwed.. Either I'll have desktop effects, or I'll have dual monitor..
<Sven_Oostenbrink> If I reenable the effects, opengl crashes due to driver errors.. xrender same deal
<Sven_Oostenbrink> Get me right, I am a linux fanboy, but its 2012, and I still don't have a normal stable, *WORKING* video card driver... :(
<sithlord48> stop using nvidia cards/driver.. i have had less and less problem w/ my Ati card for the past few years.
<sithlord48> and i never liked ati always had Geforces before.
<Sven_Oostenbrink> sithlord48: I know AIT is better, ask torvalds :) Anyway, I got this computer when I got here..
<sithlord48> have you tried the nouevau driver?
<sithlord48> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix
<jaafar> gah, it's not the backend
 * jaafar is now running VLC
<BluesKaj> away
<Sven_Oostenbrink> sithlord48: Not yet, will do so when I have some more time.. Its a little bit frustrating at times :) But thanks for the help so far!
<Sven_Oostenbrink> sithlord48: Also, how would I install that one.. looking..
<sithlord48> you just ahve to remove teh nvidia driver it you should already have it on your system
<sithlord48> look for nouveau in the package manager to find the package so you can see if its installed.
<jaafar> sithlord48 actually I think the VLC backend may be better
<jaafar> It did immediately skip, but since then it's seemed to be better
<sithlord48> good
<sithlord48> when vlc mis behaves with my hdmi sound i just change the volume and that will usually make it stop
<thecaptain2000_> hi, with KDE9, I have aproblem with desktop effects. When trying to move a window, the windows does not move unless I move th mouse for  a couple of centimeters (one inch) then it just move with no problems. It must be a kwin thing as when I try to move  windows containing windows program (run with wine) the windows move flowlessly. Any idea?
<sithlord48> its a bug will be fixed in kde 4.9.1
<jaafar> sithlord48 thanks for the tip
<sithlord48> jaafar:  your welcome
<jaafar> uh oh "mixer cannot be found"
<thecaptain2000_> sithlord48: "it's a bug" where you talking to me?
<sithlord48> yes thecaptain2000_
<thecaptain2000_> sithlord48: cool.
<sithlord48> thecaptain2000_:  i was looking for the bug report someone was asking about it just the other day , its been closed and im thinking will be part of the 4.9.1 release.
<yaffs> !ops
<yaffs> !staff
<lordievader> Good evening
<danielo> hey Guys, may I ask You about kde 4.9
<danielo> I am using it for a few day
<danielo> i really like it
<lordievader> danielo: Is 4.9 in the repos already?
<danielo> in kubuntu
<danielo> in backports only
<danielo> but it is great
<danielo> :D
<lordievader> danielo: Better than 4.8.5? Is it stable?
<danielo> for me it is great
<danielo> but I had to creat a new user with new .kde stuff
<danielo> like usually :P
<lordievader> Hmm, that ain't so good :(
<danielo> no :P
<danielo> It works great on old users to :P
<BluesKaj> somer ppl forget to dist-upgrade after installing kde 4.9 and end up having problem , U can't understand the reluctance to do so , it's notupgrading the OS justb the kde associated packages
<danielo> but I have the same user directory since kde 4.0.0
<danielo> :P
<lordievader> danielo: Old users?
<danielo> I mean user directory since kde 4.6 :P
<lordievader> danielo: You mean users from before the 4.9 update?
<lordievader> Ah oke.
<danielo> or like  me from beginning kde 4
<danielo> yeah
<BluesKaj> this spellcheck doesn't work very well :)
<danielo> I had  a really trashed
<danielo> cause I am trying a lot of new stuff :P
<danielo> I dont like one think
<lordievader> Oh well, perhaps I should try it out someday.
<danielo> the bouncing icon of launching app isnt for me :P
<danielo> I thing that You should :P
<lordievader> danielo: You know a ":P" is not the same as a ".".
<lordievader> danielo: Has a lot changed with the update to 4.9?
<c2tarun> hey, do anyone have any idea what this error means? http://imagebin.org/224447
<danielo> its hard to same for me cause I used kde from project neon (daily builds)
<danielo> I thing it is more smooth
<danielo> faster
<lordievader> danielo: That is always nice.
 * BluesKaj stays away from project neon after receiving some apps that broke my system
<nsmgo> I'm having problems opening up my default link in chromium; browsers epiphiny, firefox, opera, and chromium are simutaneously installed.
<lordievader> Downside of the daily builds.
<nsmgo> i have tried using system-settings to select default application, however firefox keeps picking up the links when opened.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> Peace- yes , sort of ...on windows  trying fix stuff
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you tried jack ?
<Peace-> i have firefox muted now
<Peace-> the other stuff works
<BluesKaj> Peace- I have tried jack , but not for a long time
<lordievader> Jack and PA is not a good combination...
<BluesKaj> no jack and alsa work fairly well together , and flash audio and jack aren't linkable either
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error? : http://imagebin.org/224447
<lordievader> c2tarun: What happens when you run: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<BluesKaj> I would love to dump pulse audio and have been searching for a method to get alsa and audio on websites to link , but noluck with a pci soundcrad
<c2tarun> lordievader: never tried, I even dont know what is ttf-mscorefonts-installer for?
 * c2tarun can guess something related to fonts.
<lordievader> c2tarun: You are probably trying to do something with wine?
<lordievader> c2tarun: For as far as I know it are Windows fonts.
<BluesKaj> Peace- what have you done with jack ?
<c2tarun> lordievader: I tried and I got that it is newest. I have wine, tried few softwares on it but failed to make them work.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well i have installed and before that audio was workign great
<lordievader> c2tarun: And when do you get this error?
<Peace-> then everything worked great less flash
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> yes Peace- , that's common
<c2tarun> lordievader: I dont know, anytime. Sometimes I just notice a bulb in my tray icon. I click on it and I get this screen.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well so ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab ... post/mail box needs checking
<lordievader> c2tarun: I have a feeling that when you remove the package the error will fade away, however it might break wine's operations.
<c2tarun> lordievader: hmm.. wine is not doing any good to, I can risk it.
<BluesKaj> Peace- i mean does jack work without pulseaudio on website audio ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nope
<c2tarun> lordievader: can this be due to virtual box, I have win xp installed in virtual box
<Peace-> i just tried to remove pulse and kill it
<Peace-> with jack
<Peace-> but flash audio doesn't work
<lordievader> c2tarun: I think not, what it is complaining about is that the ttf-mscore... package wants to install other packages that are not available or something.
<c2tarun> hmm... ok I'll remove --purge it :) thanks lordievader
<lordievader> c2tarun: No problem.
<Ze_Blob> Hi, during the upgrade 11-10 -> 12-04 muon installed 1500 package or so, fine,  then I was off the computer for a while and when I got back the little window listing the steps for the upgrade was closed, so I thought this part was finished and, as it was asked as the last step, I had to reboot the computer at this stage prior to make a second run of 250 packages or so. My mistake, as the...
<Ze_Blob> ...machine was unable to boot anymore, keeping asking for glibc 2.14. On top of that, unfortunately the keyboard of the clevo laptop was reacting weirdly with the rescue mode, and anyway none of the options (to log as root for instance) were successful because of the missing glibc. I would like to know what would be the simple option now to be able to make a "sudo dpkg --configure -a " to...
<Ze_Blob> ...finish the upgrade. I was able to start a Kubuntu in "TRY it" mode and mount the /dev/sda1 partition but I had no clue where to find glibc 2.14 to manually copy it for instance... The system has v2.13 and v2.15 is in /var/apt/cache/archive... Havn't found it on internet either. :(
<FloodBotK1> Ze_Blob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ze_Blob> sorry, not intended.
<BluesKaj> Ze_Blob , reboot, choose the recovery kernel , a dialog will eventually appear , choose "repair broken packages" , after the prompt updates and installs the requiresd dependemcies , reboot
<Ze_Blob> BluesKaj: unfortunatly as I said it didn't work most of the dpkg and apt command require glibc 2.14 and the rescue mode is all screwed
<BluesKaj> try dist-upgrade
<Ze_Blob> nothing worked
<Ze_Blob> all that i can is mount the system partition from the DVD and chroot it
<BluesKaj> chroot-ing doesn't do much
<Ze_Blob> and as soon as i try a command in the chrooted env it ask for glibc 2.14
<BluesKaj> eveyone thinks it's a fix , it's not magical
<Ze_Blob> so i need to temporarily install glibc 2.14 before attempting anything
<Ze_Blob> Do you understand ?
<BluesKaj> there might be other dependencies , but if you can ... still think the recovery kernel is the way to go
<Ze_Blob> the basic binary files seems to all require glibc 2.14 so when i boot with the recovery kernel i cannot do a lot of things if not anything at all
<Ze_Blob> The problem is where to find the package of glibc 2.14 ? I can only find v2.15 on the repositories
<BluesKaj> Ze_Blob http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10518734/valgrind-doesnt-accept-newest-version-of-glibc
<Peace-> BluesKaj: solved
<Peace-> BluesKaj: there was a jackd
<Peace-> killed => flash sounds
<BluesKaj> Peace- without pulseaudio ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have pulse audio
<BluesKaj> i don't need jack in that case
<Charlos> Hello all
<Charlos> my pc very old 500 mhz 256 mb ram... this how to make work on install for ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu |Charlos
<ubottu> Charlos: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Charlos> thanks
<danielo> I love konqueror
<danielo> it is the best web browser :D
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i upgrade to from 12.04 to 12.10
<DarthFrog> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: that doesnt work
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: Then you've probably got your system set up to only go for LTS versions.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: let me check
<DarthFrog> Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: you are right, the system is upgrading now, thank you
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<cooper_> Hey everyone :) I'm looking for a program to sync my music with my iPhone. Do you have any advice? I'm hesited with iTunes via Wine or Rhytmbox :)
<cooper_> I'm on kubuntu 12.04
<skreech_> Amarok should work
<cooper_> I tried but my iPhone is mount as a camera :S
<shiretoko> how do I map the super key to the lower left k menu?
<shiretoko> alt+f1 doesn't open it either
<einseenai> guys, i have installed blueman and awn docks, the thing is there are both gtk apps, and many icons are basically missing. why is that?
<einseenai> and what can i do to fix it?
<cooper_> shiretoko: I found only my iphone when I check on the available devices :S
<epsilonorion> When setting up wireless to autoconnect on boot, it will not connect unless I login, ifdown, and then ifup.  Is there anyway to fix this issue.
<epsilonorion> besides simply adding those two commands in the rc.local script
<Daskreech> epsilonorion: That's one way
<Daskreech> or you can use wicd
<epsilonorion> Daskreech: I didn't add that I am doing this all through terminal.
<Daskreech> epsilonorion: that's fine. are you comfortable with terminal?
<epsilonorion> yep
<epsilonorion> just didn't know if wicd had a terminal interface
<epsilonorion> or just GUI (Gnome)
<Daskreech> far as I know it's a backend
<Daskreech> It's used on servers that have a wifi interface so i can't imagine that it would be require something as bulky as GNOME
<epsilonorion> thats good, using it on a robot
<epsilonorion> I will check it out and see how to use it in this case
<Daskreech> ok great :)
<Daskreech> WOuld be nice to have Ubuntu robot distros
<epsilonorion> I agree
<epsilonorion> instead have to use server
<Daskreech> server is pretty good
<Daskreech> you could do ubuntu-minimal and then build up from there
<epsilonorion> when I have more time I will, server just fits the "quick" bill
<Daskreech> Yep
<doctorpepper> hi guys!
<doctorpepper> is there a way  to  have connected removable drives displayed on the desktop
#kubuntu 2012-08-14
<d2_> hello
<Daskreech> Hello
<phil_> Morning
<d2_> anyone here ever configured something like WebRenderer Swing ?
<d2_> its in java, suposed to launch an embebbed browser.
<d2_> im trying to install that and call it from php code... kind of stuck, but almost there im sure.. if anyone wants to help pls :S
<d2_> embedded *
<phil_> have you googled it ?
<d2_> well no sir, that had not ocurred to me
<d2_> this google u speak of,
<d2_> tell me more
<Daskreech> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Daskreech> d2_: Are you having issues with the Java or the PHP ?
<d2_> yes I iz having
<d2_> why cant i join #php
<phil_> this is a system problem or a code thing ?
<Daskreech> Code
<zombiewookie> hi
<d2_>  phil, code problem
<d2_> i can launch the mini java browser from console
<d2_> so i guess its installed properly
<d2_> im just trying to call it from php code.
<d2_> its probably something simple im missing
<Daskreech> try ##java ?
<d2_> can someone invite me to #PHP ?
<Daskreech> d2_: try ##php ?
<eighthand> Hello
<limboman> 大家好
<petrusyap> hi
<petrusyap> where can i get someone to help me with my new ubuntu installation?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<petrusyap> !ask how can i enable optimus on my ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS??
<ubottu> petrusyap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarthFrog> !busybee | petrusyap
<DarthFrog> Hmm, no entry.
<DarthFrog> petrusyap:  Investigate the busybee project.
<DarthFrog> Or is it bumblebee?  It's one or the other. :-)
<DarthFrog> !bumblebee
<petrusyap> !ask how to install bumblebee? i installed but always ask me to insert the cd
<ubottu> petrusyap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<petrusyap> !ask i try to install bumblebee, but always fail.. ask me to insert the 12.0.4 into the cdrom folder?
<ubottu> petrusyap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarthFrog> petrusyap: !ask is going to get you nowhere.
<pawan> how to run avi file
<hateball> pawan: Can you explain further?
<bazhang> pawan, vlc or mplayer
<pawan> i can not view the avi format file in kubuntu
<jussi> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> pawan, install kubuntu-restricted-extras then
<pawan> how to install mozilla
<bazhang> firefox?
<lskaglsd> what's mozilla?
<lskaglsd> nah, he said mozilla
<pawan> mozilla firefox
<lskaglsd> nah dude, you definitely want mozilla
<lskaglsd> not firefox, get the whole thing
<bazhang> lskaglsd, please stop that
<lskaglsd> ESAD.
<bazhang> lskaglsd, thats uncalled for. please review the channel guidelines
<bazhang> !guidelines | lskaglsd
<ubottu> lskaglsd: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> pawan: sudo apt-get install firefox
<goodtime> hahaha i installed windows 7 pro and it doesnt see my network adaptro
<hateball> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<goodtime> i wonder when i get a usb modem if the same thing happens
<goodtime> but with linux it just works like bam!!!
<goodtime> go figure
<danemerino> hi
<goodtime> hello
<goodtime> whats up gani
<goodtime> nice to meet you i think lol
<gani> goodtime: nothing much... nevemind... have i talked to you before?
<goodtime> naw
<goodtime> just awake ya know heh
<gani> okay:)
<goodtime> trying some differnt servers
<goodtime> im usualy hitting maddshark
<goodtime> try /server texan.maddshark.com    #maddchat
<goodtime> or /server canada.maddshark.com
<goodtime> good peps there
<gani> i am quite busy  now... will do them later...
<goodtime> been there like 15 years
<goodtime> oic sorry man
<OerHeks> do you have a Kubuntu support question, goodtime ?
<goodtime> sure
<goodtime> why do i need magnets for torrents when i upgrade to 12.04 lts
<OerHeks> you don't.
<goodtime> ok ill try the upgrade again but i hope im wrong ill let you know
<Guest81857> FUCK U ALL UBUNTU DISTROS STUPID DISTROS
<Guest81857> PIECE OF SHIT
<Guest81857> SCUMBUGS
<Guest81857> TRASHUBUNTU
<Guest81857> NETWORK PROBLEMS
<Guest81857> UNSTABLE U CALL THIS LTS RELEASE
<Guest81857> UBUNTU DEVS SHOULD BE HANGED TILL DEATH
<Guest81857> DEBIAN AS BASE ANOTHER STUPID THING TO DO
<Guest81857> STUPID DEBIAN
<FloodBotK1> Guest81857: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest81857> STFU
<Guest81857> FUCK U ALL
<FloodBotK1> Guest81857: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest81857> DO HELL WITH UR MANNERISMS
<Guest81857> ALL FANBOYS
<Guest81857> STUPID UBUNTU FANBOYS
<Guest81857> FUCK U ALL
<FloodBotK1> Guest81857: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdrs> Well, that escalated at a reasonable pace.
<hateball> jdrs: lol
<jdrs> hateball: Funny thing is that FloodBot is asking him to post all his swearing on ubuntu paste. Haha. And suggesting not to use enter as punctutation. Maybe use "!" instead? haha.
<hateball> :)
<almigi> jdrs: Well, he was typing in all caps, which means he was serious!
<almigi> and we're laughing at him.
 * almigi hangs his head in shame
<jdrs> You don't go crying over spilled milk.
<almigi> unless milk is code for whiskey
<jdrs> Okay, my bad.
<nandhu> hi i am using amixer to get and set values Master is working for 2 type of hardware to set volumes but Mic is working in only one in other it is detecting as Mic rear ,Mic front etc . so how can we set volume of mic and speaker with regardless to what ever the hardware is using amixer or alsamixer
<phil__> evening
<mat619> Hi there! Probably simple question: I can't see any option to put my Kubuntu workstation to sleep. Is the standby button hidden somewhere or is my box here just not capable of S3?
<mat619> Or in other words how do I find out.
<monkeyjuice> kickoff , leave , sleep?
<mat619> monkeyjuice: don't have that. so i guess KDE doesn't think this box here is capable of sleeping
<mat619> might well be, since this workstation is based on server hardware (HP ProLiant G7)
<mat619> afaik some server boards allow S3, others don't
<mat619> does somebody know how to verify this? like some system file which lists which S-states this system supports?
<mat619> besides next question - this system inherited a hard drive which was used in an ubuntu 10.04 LTS box before, hosting files. since I now want to host these from my workstation and I was not willing to create some 20+ shares by hand again, I copied all folder entries from the old system's /etc/samba/smb.conf over to this new one.
<mat619> turns out: samba doesn't host anything. all windows and linux clients alike time out.
<mat619> the lines in smb.conf are pretty minimalistic, for testing I even removed all the other users except for my own one. the rest looks like this:
<mat619> path = /srv/samba/folder_ABC ,   writeable = yes ,   browseable = no ,   valid users = my_local_username
<mat619> same line worked fine in ubuntu 10.04 but doesn't in kubuntu 12.04. any ideas why?
<mat619> agh i'm stupid. forgot that smbpasswd was mandatory in order to enable user security authentication.
<mat619> smbpasswd -a my_user_name, et voila, it works.
<phil__> Hey, anyone knows how to set the brightness of screen in Kubuntu ?
<hateball> phil__: On something like a laptop? Usually whatever hotkeys you have on those work right away
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<phil__> hi hateball, yes I use a laptop and I can set the brightness with hotkeys, but I have to do it everytime i start the system
<hateball> phil__: ah!
<phil__> could it be saved in Kubuntu ?
<hateball> phil__: do you boot on battery?
<mat619> phil__: you can probably set the default brightness in the BIOS, that would be a completely OS independed solution
<hateball> phil__: otherwise, fire up krunner (alt+f2 default) and type "energy" and you will get the proper options
<phil__> hateball: i don't get it
<phil__> mat619: it seems not a good idea..
<hateball> phil__: well there are different power saving profiles
<hateball> So if you're on battery it will dim the screen and so on
<mat619> phil__: why not? at least I personally configure the BIOS of all my laptop to run their displays on full brightness when on battery and haven't had a problem so far
<mat619> phil__: most laptop BIOS also allow you to specify the default brightness for battery powered use
<phil__> mat619: you mean the Kubuntu can't  remember the brightness if  i close the system ?
<hateball> It certainly can, it does for me
<mat619> phil__: I haven't said that. kubuntu CAN remember the brightness of your screen. it should do so by default, at least it does on my systems
<phil__> hateball: how,  can you tell me ?
<hateball> phil__: I just did, open the energy settings and tweak it. That should save it
<hateball> provided you have a battery installed you should have different tabs for "on power" and "battery" etc
<hateball> (I dont have a battery on this machine) so I might be off
<mat619> hateball: (funny side note, my server based system here has a battery tab!? :D  probably because it has a UPS connector :D)
<monkeyjuice> phil__:  look at system settings, power managment
<phil__> thanks everyone , i have found it
<arian-kde> hello
<arian-kde> is here any body?
<monkeyjuice> hello arian-kde
<phil__> hell
<phil__> hello
<monkeyjuice> hello phil__
<phil__> hello monkeyjuice
<arian-kde> is there any ronak  ppa for kubuntu?
<mat619> hmmm... what was the package name of the screensavers again?
<mat619> kinda irritating that kubuntu ships with NO screensavers at all
<BluesKaj> HI all
<phil__> Hi BluesKaj, good morning
<monkeyjuice> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi phil__ , monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> gotta check all the filters on our phonelines , they are really noisy and the internet connection gets dumped because the dsl monitor data stream  get's too buried in the noise and the connection to the internet drops
<monkeyjuice> you have them little filters you plug in to your phone lines?
<BluesKaj> yeah , dsl filters
<BluesKaj> one filter for each phone and the bell pvr ..suspect I have a bad one in the mix
<BluesKaj> and the fax machine on the printer
<monkeyjuice> yep they do that it seems
<monkeyjuice> the last time i had dsl i could hear a radio station over my phone lines it was strange... they had line problems
<BluesKaj> yeah , if the phone lines are within a few hundred yards of a transmitter that's a common problem ... we had that problem at our local ski area that had an AM radio transmitter across the road
<epsilonorion> On ubuntu 12.04 server, occasionally when booting up my board stops on Grub.  If I then hook a keyboard up to get it passed grub, all I get is a black screen.  If I power off and power on the system and immediately respond when grub comes up, it continues past grub with no issues.  Any ideas?
<epsilonorion> I found one idea about changing the grub.cfg file and doing a grub-update, but I thought that was not suggested anymore
<BluesKaj> epsilonorion, what kubuntu or server version?
<epsilonorion> up to date 12.04
<BluesKaj> grub2 , has a root accessible cfg file , but it sounds like your timeout isn't being read
<epsilonorion> which is what I thought.  I found one fix was to go to the .cfg file (sudo), modify the timeout under recordfail, and the grup-update
<BluesKaj> epsilonorion, maybe you should do an update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade , then , sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> seems to me there was a plkg upgrade for grub recently
<epsilonorion> i can try it and see what happens.  I did one a few days ago and no joy.  I can try again and see what happens
<epsilonorion> sorry for the double type
<sonic6174> my desktop is freezing on bootup, any idea how i can fix it?
<JPP___> Hi, I have a problem the command to upgrade installed me kubuntu 12-10
<JPP___> Is it a bad thing ?
<ikonia> what command ?
<JPP___> do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<ikonia> who told you to do that
<JPP___> my bad
<JPP___> i had a problem during the upgrade from 11-10 to 12-04, it installed it partly but with a glitch at the end
<JPP___> I was able to fix the glitch and I remembered that the installer was supposed to handle incomplete udpdate so i started manually the command again
<JPP___> and in fact the update was complete
<JPP___> so it started to install 12-10 instead
<ikonia> depending on how /window 15
<ikonia> oops
<JPP___> and now i am under 12-10 it seems to work fine
<JPP___> is it ok then ?
<JPP___> I was not sure why it was downloadinf so many packages but it went fast
<JPP___> i am one month and half before the official release :) I hope it is not to dangerous
<ikonia> you told it to upgrade to a development version, it's done that
<ikonia> and yes, it's unstable
<JPP___> it 's the "-d" option ?
<JPP___> I took this line from the webpage
<ikonia> which webpage ?
<JPP___> i am searching it
<JPP___> there was a webpage with some screenshot of muon updater with this line
<JPP___> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<JPP___> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=upgrade2.png
<JPP___> damned
<JPP___> they took the screenshot before the official release
<ikonia> so I see
<JPP___> what is your opinion on the risks ?
<JPP___> well, i learnt something the hard way
<JPP___> are there people aleardy using 12-10 ?
<jussi> Hrm, im having some issues with an update to NVIDIA driver. Ive reinstalled the driver several times via jockey, run nvidia-xconfig as root and restarted of course. Im using the nvidia current driver.  However, something isnt going right, as the Nvidia driver isnt being picked up - nvidia config tool says Im not using the nvidia driver and Ive a resolution of 800x600.
<JPP___> i would like to disable the kdm service at startup where should i look ?
<DarthFrog> JPP___: /etc/kde4/kdm/
<JPP___> thx but i was thinking that the service was started by kubuntu in a more general way
<JPP___> i have a little pbm actually if i boot normally kde does'nt start, i have to use rescue system and startx with my user
<JPP___> then it use the nvida nouveau it seems or a vga mode i don't know but not the nvidia proprietary driver
<JPP___> my nvidia module is blacklisted
<JPP___> how should i do to unlist it ?
<JPP___> does someone know where is the conf file for the main services ?
<JPP___> where do you control that ssh is automatically started at boot for instance
<jussi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JPP___> thanks
<Daskreech> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<Kvaks> Is there a good comic book reader for Linux?
<OerHeks> Kvaks, Calibre can handle almost any digi book.
<Kvaks> Thanks, checking it out.
<vijaym1234> dude...there ?
<vijaym1234> FloodBotK1, FloodBotK2
<vijaym1234> FloodBotK1 ==>  FloodBotK2
<vijaym1234> FloodBotK1 kick FloodBotK2
<kanast> aa
<kanast> is this working?
<kanast> bamp...
<asgard20032> If you didn't know, Valve is porting steam and source engine to Linux. Recently, they made a new post on their blog. Left for dead 2 now run faster on Linux than on Windows. - http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/ -
<Galvatron> Man, it's been around for quite some time.
<asgard20032> Yeah, but i just saw it
<Galvatron> It's likely the single most important news we've heard in the last few months.
<asgard20032> And wanted to spread the new
<asgard20032> I am so happy, that game industry will finally come to linux
<Galvatron> You're  likely one of the few who haven't heard it already
<asgard20032> And by that post, valve made the proof that Linux happen to be a better gaming platform by giving better performance
<asgard20032> Well, its been few week I follow what steam say
<asgard20032> But since few day, didnt checked
<Galvatron> Linux-besad system are far lighter and better optimised than Windows, so no surprise
<asgard20032> Yeah, but now people finally see the proof of that in gaming
<asgard20032> So maybe Nvidia and ATI by this result will focus more on Linux for driver
<ikonia> utter nonsense
<ikonia> linux systems are lighter and better optimised, spew nonsense
<doctorpepper> hi guys!!
<Galvatron> ikonia: What do you mean?
<ikonia> exactly what I just said
<asgard20032> If only Blizzard could wake up... They are already using only cross platform library (don't remember the name of their physic library, but cross platform, Fmod for the sound, OpdnGL...) They could port their game so easily.
<Galvatron> ikonia: So how is it possible, thet even the heavy-weight Kubuntu runs smoothly on configs far too weak for Windows 7 (like some Pentium IV 2-3GHZ, 1GB of RAM)?
<ikonia> windows 7 will run on them
<Galvatron> But just barely
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> it will run "fine"
<ikonia> not as good as with more, but thats the same as any OS
<Galvatron> But it will leave you with almost no resources for anything else
<ikonia> no more than a current kubuntu install
<Galvatron> Especialy if Aero is active
<ikonia> that's a video card issue
<asgard20032> I did some benchmark
<asgard20032> Linux always surpass Windows by 30% in most case
<ikonia> and how are you measuring that
<Galvatron> ikonia: Try some more demanding stuff, and your  out.
<asgard20032> Except is 3d acceleration, where windows is better
<ikonia> Galvatron: I do use demanding stuff
<asgard20032> But thats only because of better driver
<asgard20032> But now Valve is working on Driver issue
<ikonia> asgard20032: how are you measuring this
<asgard20032> With benchmark program
<asgard20032> Using the same suit as phonorix
<ikonia> asgard20032: which benchmark programs are available on both Windows and Linux ?
<asgard20032> I downloaded most of their program
<asgard20032> Bender
<asgard20032> Some game offer benchmark
<ikonia> asgard20032: which benchmark programs are available on both Windows and Linux ?
<Galvatron> ikonia: Mostly Phoronix Test Suite
<asgard20032> Multi-Platform: The Phoronix Test Suite traditionally has been primarily targeted at conducting Linux-based tests, but the Phoronix Test Suite will also work on OpenSolaris, Mac OS X, Windows, and BSD operating systems.
<asgard20032> http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=features
<apparle> hey guys.... hi
<ikonia> asgard20032: so what where you measuring within these benchmarks ?
<asgard20032> CPU usage
<asgard20032> Memory
<asgard20032> FPS
<ikonia> under what situation ?
<ikonia> eg: what was going on for these usage tests
<asgard20032> In almost all case, Linux one where better for all three thing I mesured
<asgard20032> Under benchmark situation...
<ikonia> and you're saying %30 better
<ikonia> sorry, that's not realistic
<asgard20032> Sorry, I don't have exact result on me
<ikonia> (I'm not doubting that you're run the tests)
<asgard20032> its approximately 30%
<asgard20032> I ran it on a gentoo
<asgard20032> Everything compiled for my processor
<apparle> It's been almost an year since I used kubuntu. So can someone briefly tell me the known issues while installing 12.04
<asgard20032> i7-3770k OC 4.5 ghz
<BluesKaj> hi apparle , I thought I recognized your nick:)
<apparle> BluesKaj: ohh hi.. :)
<apparle> didn't have a computer for a long time
<apparle> BluesKaj: so what all has happened while I was away from the kubuntu world ;)
<BluesKaj> apparle, depends on your HW and the shape it's in , but i have no probs with 12,04 on a 4yr old HP generic desktop pc
<apparle> BluesKaj: now I have pretty new laptop, Lenovo Z570. What is the current state on Nvidia graphics... ? This one has a GT540
<Galvatron> Kubuntu 12.04.1, with KDE 4.8.5 or 4.9,  runs smoothly on my Pentium IV 3GHz, 1,5GB of RAM and 7300GT.
<Galvatron> apparle: They've just released another large update - 304.37
<asgard20032> Im not an expert of benchmark, so I don't remember exaclty what program I used in the suit, I just ran every test I could, and watched the diagram, made some statistic, and about 30% in most case. Just remembered that Windows was better when it came to 3d accelaration especially, and was a little better when it came to most other graphic thing. Was my first benchmark. Next time, I will just see what is the most digit of PI i
<asgard20032> can calculate in both environment, and the time it will take... And like I said, in most case 30%, not every, sometime, that was more close, and other, linux even was 50% better, but like 1 test on 4 was 30% better
<BluesKaj> apparle, kubuntu is now supported financially by blue systems , rather than canonical ..the nvidia gt450 should be fine with the nvidia-current driver
<Galvatron> apparle: Best try yourself
<apparle> Galvatron: of course I'm :) But I was just wondering if there are any known problems I should workaround beforehand
<asgard20032> It was after I builded my computer, just wanted to push its limit on benchmark, but I am not a benchmark professional
<Galvatron> apparle:: But better stick to KDE 4.8.5, as 4.9 gives almost no performance increase, nor any revolutionary new featurer.
<Galvatron> apparle: Instead, it might have some bugs, as expected from a fresh branch.
<apparle> Galvatron: but it may have bug fixes as well
<apparle> Galvatron: anyway, I'm the latest greatest version lover :P
<Galvatron> Best spend a week or two with both
<Galvatron> I've downgraded
<apparle> Galvatron: then your experiences are surely worth sharing ?
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.9 works fine on 12.04 here
<asgard20032> Whats really cool in KDE 4.9?
<apparle> is there a ISO with 4.9 or do I have to install and then update to 4.9
<asgard20032> update
<BluesKaj> apparle, it's in the backports
<asgard20032> not really update, but install 4.9 package
<Galvatron> Prior to the yeasterday downgrade I'd been testing 4.9 for almost 2 weeks
<asgard20032> from backport
<apparle> asgard20032: seriously... is there anything cool left to update... it's not 4.1  or 4.2... it's 4.8!
<Galvatron> Since they had loaded it to Kubuntu Backports before they announced the release
<BluesKaj> Galvatron, same here and there's absolutely nothing that I can report that's negative so far
<Galvatron> I just say that there's no revolution between 4.8.5 and 4.9
<BluesKaj> Galvatron,  that's common practice
<apparle> I was just thinking if there was a direct way to get to 4.9 rather that from the default 12.04 4.8 and then a backport update
<Galvatron> Kubuntu 12.10, but it makes litte to no sense
<BluesKaj> apparle, next kernel upgrade perhaps
<apparle> Galvatron: you should have seen the times of 4.2 to 4.4, each version had tons of *cool* updates
<apparle> BluesKaj: you mean the kubuntu version update?
<Galvatron> I saw
<BluesKaj> kde 4.9 has a few issues with nvidia on 12.10
<Galvatron> Kubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 were my first Linuxes
<apparle> I used to love trying new versions .... even the themes and all used to change
<apparle> :D
<Galvatron> Then I had to migrate to GNOME, because of the decreasing performance
<BluesKaj> no apparle , a kernel version upgrade
<apparle> then what made you come back... 4.5 ?
<Galvatron> I hadn't came back to Kubu until 12.04 and KDE 48
<Galvatron> My last KDE was 4.3 or 4.4
<asgard20032> I am a little disapointed by kubuntu
<asgard20032> muon software center...
<Galvatron> Than i had a long and nice time with GNOME
<apparle> BluesKaj: how will a kernel update affect the kde version... I thought those 2 were altogether different
<asgard20032> AkonadiTray
<Galvatron> KDE 4.9 is extremely unlikely to make it to 12.04.x
<asgard20032> If i click on akonadiTray, it just say a error message
<BluesKaj> not always , sometimes kde upgrade is included
<rork> asgard20032: you can mix your kde software with other software, so you can just install your favourite software center :)
<Galvatron> I would even say never - If you want it, go for 12.10
<apparle> Galvatron: yeah, true... I was just about to ask, is the beta for 12.10 out?
<Galvatron> There's a very nice software/update manager, called Apper
<asgard20032> I saw Apper
<BluesKaj> try the backports , it won't fail , apparle , no more than any other major upgrade to your install
<apparle> and someone tell me how to use ubottu once again, I've forgotten
<Galvatron> apparle: Alpha 3, as of now
<asgard20032> Apper is more like synaptic manager
<asgard20032> So i like it more
<Galvatron> Beta 1 is coming 30 VIII
<Galvatron> Or on ^ IX
<Galvatron> *6 IX
<asgard20032> Muon software center lack what ubuntu software cener had
<BluesKaj> apparle, I'm running 12.10 with KDE 4.9 ..had a couple issues , but they're solved now
<asgard20032> Like Top Aplication (to show what is hot)
<apparle> Galvatron: why are you not saying 30th august or 6th sept ? I assume you meant that only
<Galvatron> I'm used to that format of dates
<apparle> ubottu: how to call you?
<ubottu> apparle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apparle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<apparle> ohh cool... the bang :)
<asgard20032> Matrox... a canadian video card...
<asgard20032> I live in canada...
<apparle> Galvatron: I thought that is the convention to refer to release dates that has started recently :D
<asgard20032> SDL 2.0 will be released in less than 2 month...
<apparle> and are there any current issue while installing from USB drive?
<asgard20032> Does it will go in backport then in official repo?
<asgard20032> Or does we will have to use next Kubuntu version to use it...
<Galvatron> Galvatron: No, it's a convention I use, untill specified otherwise.;)
<Galvatron> asgard20032: Most likely the later
<apparle> asgard20032: I guess there must be some sdl specific ppa for ubuntu, just google it
<Galvatron> asgard20032: Even Chromium 20 has not made it to UBuntu 12.04.1
<asgard20032> Because I don't want to learn an API that will be deprecated in few week...
<apparle> Galvatron: what is the version of kde in 12.04.1 ?
<asgard20032> SDL 1.2
<Galvatron> But with PPAs you can always update your system, in a quasi-rolling fasion
<Galvatron> apparle: 4.8.3 or 4.8.4 - don't remember clearly
<Galvatron> But there's 4.8.5 in Kubuntu Updates
<apparle> shadeslayer: hey dude... are you around ?
<asgard20032> With KDE, there is a major Issue...
<shadeslayer> apparle: yeah
<asgard20032> Everytime I have a file copying...
<asgard20032> Everything don't work
<asgard20032> until copy finish
<apparle> \priv shadeslayer hey
<shadeslayer> wrong \
<shadeslayer> :P
<apparle> :D
<asgard20032> On a fast system: i7-3770k OC to 4.5 ghz, 16gb of ram, Veloci raptor 500 gb
<asgard20032> So if I try to open a program(like Konsole) while i am copying a file on KDE, the cursor will change, but the program won't open until the copy finish
<asgard20032> I copied many GB few hour ago
<apparle> asgard20032: is the behaviour same even if you copy using the cp command in konsole
<asgard20032> no
<asgard20032> Only trough KDE copy
<asgard20032> Like if all resource was on copy
<apparle> asgard20032: I had seen that behaviour sometimes earlier... but never regularly enough to report it
<asgard20032> I am currently working out with the KDE team for the issue while copying
<asgard20032> We isolated the big part at least
<asgard20032> ITs not CPU or memory related
<asgard20032> Its IO related
<asgard20032> with 99% on iotop
<apparle> can you point me to the bug, maybe I can help... or at least just stay in touch
<asgard20032> join #kde
#kubuntu 2012-08-15
<jdrs> I see other kernel versions of modules in /lib/modules/. Should I keep all of them or just the module for my current kernel version?
<Daskreech> jdrs: keep the libs/modules for the kernels you have installed
<Daskreech>  if one kernel screws up you can just load another one
<jdrs> Okay, thanks.
<jdrs> But, if I ever want to risk it, how do I remove them? just rm -rf?
<Daskreech> uninstall the kernel they are based on
<Daskreech> It will pull all the depends with it
<jdrs> I did that. It left the modules in.
<Daskreech> initramfs should clean it up on the next update then
<jdrs> I've done that many times before, didn't clean it. But anyway, I guess I'll keep them for now.
<jdrs> Thanks.
<uglyoldbob> i am having a problem getting correct colors with the radon driver on my ati radeon hd 5770 (mythfrontend is the application i am using)
<uglyoldbob> hmm well changing to opengl high quality solves that so nevermind
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Hi kubuntu!
<pawan> java
<pawan> how to installed java in kubuntu
<Phiscribe> sun java or some free alt?
<bazhang> !java | pawan have a read
<ubottu> pawan have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Phiscribe> i guess now days i should say oracle java
<jdrs> pawan: This is also a nice step by step guide on how to install oracle jdk http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<analex> I swear I'm loving Kubuntu PP
<DarthFrog> Your love will be requited.
<analex> wel, I've been on and off kubuntu from Feisty Fawn, and it has evolved....
<DarthFrog> As have you.
<DarthFrog> You sound like you're now where you need to be.
<analex> I sure am... No Mor Windows on my laptop....
<analex> More*
<analex> connectivity issues sorted out, was hell to connect to my wi-fi with feisty fawn
<pawan> how to configure kubuntu for wireless lan
<analex> which version of kubuntu are u using???
<Daskreech> hi linuxguy101
<linuxguy101> hi
<decci> Need help on http://pastebin.com/cqMTkg60
<loppra> hi
<loppra> I have a question what is the version of kde included in the live cd or cd
<hateball> loppra: On 12.04?
<loppra> yes on 12.04
<hateball> That would be 4.8
<loppra> oh and the kde 4.9 is avalible in updates or this is not stable sorry for my english
<hateball> loppra: there is a backport, but it will be in 12.10
<hateball> loppra: so you can install 12.04 now, and do-release-upgrade once 12.10 is released
<Mamarok> loppra: but the kubuntu backports PPA is shipping stable packages, so you can upgrade to 4.9 if you want to
<Mamarok> the Kubuntu PPA are maintained by the Kubuntu developers
<loppra> ok thanks hateball
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phil___> Hi BluesKaj
<starlook> Hi. here in Brazil 08:48 AM
<starlook> i have a kubuntu 12.04 and want to install 12.10-alpha3
<starlook> can i to install 12.10 alpha3 without format the partition and with same user name.???
<starlook> i dont want to lost files
<starlook> i dont want to lost home user folders
<starlook> but, i want the news configurations of kde clean
<starlook> it s possible?
<hateball> starlook: you can "do-release-upgrade -d" to do an upgrade, which will keep all user data intact. But you would have to manually clean out your KDE config
<hateball> I dont remember if there's some fancy command to clean it all out
<starlook> the release-upgrade go to the alpha-3 version?
<sagaci> starlook, as with upgrading to any release, make sure you backup and cross your fingers
<starlook> hehehehe  tks.  i will to install with the new iso file in a CD
<starlook> i have to correct any bugs....    my xrandr is in bug
<hateball> Well that will overwrite your install
<starlook> i will dont to format
<starlook> my question is, if a have to trade the user name for the kde clean instalation or if a can to keep the same user name.
<BluesKaj> hateball, why would he have to clean out KDE conf ig ?
<hateball> BluesKaj: He wouldnt, but he asked
<hateball> Assuming I understood it correctly
<hateball> Sometimes you just want to go back to defaults I guess
<BluesKaj> starlook, you could do an new install to / if you have a /home partition
<starlook> i dont have a /home in a separate partition, all files in a / partition.
<starlook> i dont want to format the partition.
<starlook> i will hope that the instalation overwrite the system files only
<starlook> i will to create a new user name for the kde configuration to come clean
<starlook> [sorry for the bad english]
<BluesKaj> starlook, then do what hateball suggested
<hateball> starlook: Do an online upgrade, otherwise you will lose your user-data if you don't have separate /home
<starlook> all right
<starlook> tks everybody
<BluesKaj> starlook, good luck :)
<starlook> in the last option...  I can to perform a full backup of my files... and to install with the format / option enabled
<starlook> all clean
<starlook> :)
<starlook> tks for the assistance
<BluesKaj> 'morning , monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<monkeyjuice> nice day we get today
<BluesKaj> cloudy and foggy here
<monkeyjuice> hmmm clear here so its coming ;)
<BluesKaj> well, I think you may get what we have later, it;s a large system
<monkeyjuice> must be turning around then
<BluesKaj> sorry , it's already passed you , monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> looking at the weather radar etc
<monkeyjuice> looks like it coming a bit from the south to you ..
<BluesKaj> riah here tomorrow for sure :(
<BluesKaj> rain
<monkeyjuice> well its a bit dry so i would take it
<lordievader> Good afternoon channel, anyone here with experience in motd?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , message of the day ? .. http://parkersamp.com/2010/10/howto-creating-a-dynamic-motd-in-linux/
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, it seems it isn't being generated on logon.
<BluesKaj> where in the server text or the chat ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: On my server box, it should generate it when I logon with ssh, but it refuses to do so.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Might be onto something here though.
<BluesKaj> oh lordievader , i thought you meant here in IRC
<lordievader> Hmm perhaps it just needs a reboot...
<antonio_starconi> Hi all, after a clean install of kubuntu 12.04 i can see only a black screen with the mouse pointer after the login process. On pressing Shift+Alt+F12 the desktop appears.
<antonio_starconi> There is a way to fix this?
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, does everything else seem ok , after the desktop appearing ?
<antonio_starconi> yes
<antonio_starconi> I have installed drivers, software and also partitions... everything seems going fine
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, just a blank screen and cursor , but no prompt , correct?
<antonio_starconi> correct, but if I press Ctrl+Esc the System Monitor try to appear but I see only the upper bar with title
<antonio_starconi> sorry for my english
<Kvaks> Any bash experts here? I want to quickly paste a script into a file and set it executable. What's wrong with the following:
<Kvaks> pastescript () { cat << EOF >> $1 ; chmod +x $1;}
<lordievader> Ah fixed it, needed to enable Pam in my sshd_config file.
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, look in system in the kmenu , additional drivers , choose the recommended driver if there is a choice there , it will install the correct driver for your graphics setup
<antonio_starconi> I have done this step, but it does not work
<antonio_starconi> even with drivers when I reboot I get a black screen
<antonio_starconi> I have also installed xubuntu on a dedicated HD, all works well; then I have installed kde-desktop to try, but  I got the same result
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi,  do you have compiz installed ?
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, and can you enable desktop effects in system settings ?
<antonio_starconi> I must see, I have finished the installation half an hours ago
<antonio_starconi> I can't use desktop effects,  just tryed
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, which graphics card do you have ?
<antonio_starconi> Nvidia 5700 LE
<antonio_starconi> my setup: amd athlon 2800+, 2 gb ram, Nvidia 5700LE 256Mb
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, I'm thinking you might be better off with the default nouveau driver , since your nvidia card is fairly old
<antonio_starconi> It is strange, the motherboard has a worst graphic card onboard and Kubuntu 11.04 runs well with effects
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, look here , this will help ,  http://dragly.org/2012/05/04/installing-the-nvidia-driver-in-kubuntu-12-04/
<antonio_starconi> ok, thank you... I will have a look and I hope it works!
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi,  pay close attention to the commands section of that page
<antonio_starconi> there is something wrong? I am not expert....
<george> Hi. I was wandering if amaok 2.6 was already out for update (Kubuntu 12.04). So I went sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Nothing. I went sudo apt-get upgrade amarok and nothing, and then sudo apt-get install amarok and nothing. But I got a message saying that amarok is set to manual install. Did I change anything? if so, how can I change it back? Thanks in advance.
<BluesKaj> antonio_starconi, no the commands look correct to me ..it should work for you
<antonio_starconi> ok, I'll try now
<BluesKaj> george, if you tried to install amarok from the repos that should be sufficient , but if you're trying for a newer alpha or beta version then the amarok site should have a link to either a ppa , adeb file or a tar
<george> BluesKaj: Amarok is the default audio player, so it was already installed. I have kubuntu-backports ppa, so, i was expecting to an automatic update, as always, but I'm afraid that running those commands and getting that message I actually messed it up. what do you say?
<george> BluesKaj: amarok 2.6 was released two days ago.
<lordievader> george: You need to backports ppa, then it should be available.
<lordievader> george: See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<george> lordievader: yes, i have kubuntu-backports ppa.
<BluesKaj> george, did you run upgrade and dist-upgrade
<lordievader> george: If you can't update to 2.6 I guess it the repo isn't updated yet, if you really want it you'll need to tar-ball.
<george> BluesKaj: yes.
<BluesKaj> george, the lordievader's post above is probly the case
<BluesKaj> then'
<george> lordievader: i'd rather wait, guess i was too impacient.
<lordievader> george: I'm updating now to the backports, I'll let you know if I get 2.6
<george> BluesKaj: ok, but, yet, does the message saying that amarok is set to manually install means anything? Did I change anything?
<george> lordievader: ok.
 * BluesKaj still doesn't understand the appeal of amarok ..reminds me of wmp , tries to too much without asking , it's presumptuous that everyone wants playlists ..I hate playlists :)
<hateball> I havent used a local media player in years, since Spotify became linux native ;b
<antonio_starconi> BluesKaj, now it works! Thank you very, very much! My hero! : )
<superluminal6> how do I remove ark without removing kubuntu itself?
<superluminal6> I want file roller to take over
<superluminal6> in every way possible
<markit> hi, what's the difference among "Muon software center" and "Muon software manager"?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/amarok-26
<swex> can't compile amarok 2.6
<swex> make[2]: *** [lib/amarok_collection-mysqlecollection.so] Error 1
<szal> sounds like a question for #amarok
<swex> szal, thx
<jmbeck> markit: The software center groups things into applications. The manager is lower-level, and helps manage the packages that make up whole applications.
<jmbeck> ... is how I understand it.
<markit> jmbeck: mmm one seems KDE other "generic"
<markit> don't understand this duplication
<jmbeck> I think that's because "generic" is REALLY generic. As in, "I want the 64-bit version of yesterday's GPG package blah"
<jmbeck> Instead of "Just install the version of GPG that has a KDE front end. Latest version please."
<mortasoft> hola
<mortasoft> hiiiiii
<Pici> hi
<mortasoft> i just installed kubuntu
<mortasoft> can I install the ubuntu software center in kubuntu?
<mortasoft> this Muon Softrware center is basic
<jmbeck> mortasoft: Just out of curiousity, what do you mean by "basic"?
<mortasoft> I cant see the current downloads
<mortasoft> i cant cancel a download in queue
<mortasoft> its too minimalist
<jmbeck> ahh, I see.
<jmbeck> Well, I think you can install the Ubuntu version, but I think the packages it shows are more geared toward Gnome. Not sure though.
<vsrao> mortasoft: You can always use the Muon Package Manager.
<mortasoft> ok ill try it!
<mortasoft> Thanks
<svt_raiden_> hey guys
<svt_raiden_> anybody who has exeprience with puppet-enterprise?
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden_, never heard of it
<c2tarun> something happened to my ktorrent and menu items got gigantic. http://imagebin.org/224660 can anyone please tell me why and how to fix?
<samfisher> hi. i have an ati video card on my notebook and using kubuntu 12.04 i cannot get the desktop effects. they work, but in slowmo
<samfisher> dunno what drivers to use, i'm very frustrated
<nuno_nunes> hi
<BluesKaj> samfisher, have you tried the recommended driver in kmenu>apps.system>additional drivers, if listed?
<samfisher> BluesKaj: no, let me check
<samfisher> BluesKaj: i donidon't have
<markit> why firefox has a special installer in the menu? Isn't the same install it from command line or from Muon tool?
<BluesKaj> samfisher, lspci | grep VGA , will tell us which graphics card you have .
<BluesKaj> markit, why do you think , it's there for a purpose , use it :)
<markit> BluesKaj: because I want to script the installation of a core set of programs, so I aptitude firefox, but since is has it's own installer, I'm wondering if I will miss something
<markit> btw, firefox integration has never be back, correct?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | markit
<ubottu> markit: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<markit> firefox-kde-support package I mean
<aguitel> how configure iptables in kde ?
<BluesKaj> !iptables | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<peter1_> Abend
<aguitel> BluesKaj, thanks
<peter1_>  zeigt mir skype nicht an woran jkann das liegen.
<BluesKaj> !de | peter1_
<ubottu> peter1_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> !de | peter1_
<BluesKaj> _: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<trace42> My system went black while I was AFK, I reebooted, now there is something wrong with XWindows video driver or the plasma desktop. The graphical login prompt loads fine and is responsive. But when I log in I get an empty screen. If I start something (firefox, konsole) from a text console it loads, but does not refresh in a timely manner (I see the refresh when it finally occures). The mouse cursor is responsive and hovering over windows decorations wor
<pedahzur> Kubuntu, running KDE 4.9.0. Nvidia card that I know is running under OpenGL (glxinfo tells me "direct rendering: Yes").  However, when I try to enabled some desktop effects (Blur, Cover Switch, and Startup Feedback) it tells me they require OpenGL.  Is this a dependency bug?
<adminfacias> link-looker
<pedahzur> adminfacias: Was that directed at me?
<BluesKaj> pedahzur, do you have OpenGL chosen in desktop effects>advanced>composting type ?
<pedahzur> BluesKaj: That's it! Thank you!
<pedahzur> The "cannot enable" message should be ammended to included that little pointer. :)
<pedahzur> Hmm...now to find the repo where that bit of code lives. :)
<trace42> What is the easiest (and safest) way to start with a clean desktop i kubuntu? I want to throw all my current settings (at least temporarily) out the door.
<OerHeks> trace42, make a second user.
<trace42> OerHeks: Sometimes the solution is simple. :-) Thanks.
<trace42> My desktop is "broken". So far I know it's not in the user settings and probably not the nvvidia driver (did a apt-get uninstall nvidia-current). Any pointers?
<andrewx> just how much is broken in 12.04 ?
<andrewx> Tried getting a url from terminal, and its truncated? why?
<jaafar> sithlord48: you there?
 * jaafar has new and strange information on his audio problem
<jaafar> create new user, switch to that user - no audio problems!
<BluesKaj> trace42, did you install the recommended nvidia driver in jockey ?
<BluesKaj> trace42, alt+f2  jockey
<elimary> oi
<Daskreech> markit: People wanted firefox to ship with Kubuntu but there isn't enough space on the CD
<Daskreech> markit: so a small script was included instead
<doctorpepper> hi guys !
<Daskreech> Hi!
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me ,  i am running  12.04  and i  have some issue  with the screen going blank  eventhought i diseabled the screensaver
<markit> Daskreech: oh, I see, thanks a lot
<Daskreech> Maybe it's the monitor?
<markit> Daskreech: do you have some info about the "lost" and "I miss a lot" firefox-kde-support?
<markit> without it I have a lot of troubles in schools :(
<markit> doctorpepper: power saving profiles? Go to system settings... energy... etc
<doctorpepper> i doubt it since  i just reinstalled kubuntu   12.04  a week ago  and before the reinstallation   i didnt have this issue
<iharp> All my windows are messed up. The top and bottom borders of every window I open up are offset to the right by about an inch.
<Daskreech> markit: that was done by someone who couldn't keep up with the accelerated changes that Mozilla put in place
<iharp> It doesn't matter if its dolphin or firefox
<doctorpepper> markit:  all power saving profiles   have the screensaver  disabled
<markit> Daskreech: but should be a trivial thing.. I mean, if I see a pdf link on the web page, when I click that link and I'm asked of download or open, I have "okular" set to open it
<markit> if I donwload, go in the download manager window of firefox, right click and select "open", I'm asked "what program do you want to use?"
<markit> and I can do $ which okular to find the path
<markit> but a student/teacher/avrage user has no clue
<markit> nor can select from a reasonable list of possible programs
<Daskreech> markit: Right
<markit> so they think that "linux sucks" or is simply broken
<markit> I see a lot of discussions about GNU/linux be ready for the desktop...
<markit> well, as far as I've experienced, are these simple but annoying things that drive people away
<markit> so not having FF work fine with KDE is a sad thing for me... maybe the Very Rich Mozilla foundation should have a look
<markit> and provide a "standard stable" way to fix it
<Daskreech> markit: Don't think we haven't tried
<markit> Daskreech: you a developer / packager / manteiner?
<Daskreech> Linux is a side project for Mozilla. KDE is a subset of that so not very high on the list of things to conquer
<Daskreech> However if someone would code it they would accept it
<markit> mmm should be made a kickstart project for it then
<markit> I know kde has rekonq, but we can't avoid FF
<markit> Daskreech: I could have a look at the firefox-kde-support source, maybe was just a set of scripts
<Daskreech> markit: Maybe
<Daskreech> if you want you can mail the guy who was doing it before. Get some insight on the code and setup
<markit> Daskreech: I'm reading that "A user named "sumski" on the Kubuntu forums is currently maintaining kmozillahelper for Precise."
<markit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmozillahelper/+bug/949949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949949 in kmozillahelper (Ubuntu) "KDE support for firefox stopped working in 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<markit> at the bottom
<BluesKaj> markit, what about a different browser like chromium
<BluesKaj> works well here with okular
<markit> BluesKaj: I dislike Google goals and policy... they will make desktop work with "apps" and so we will be using proprietary programs only in a short time
<markit> in windows Chrome does already this
<markit> I dislike Canonical "market" either
<markit> I want to keep my freedom, so I try to fight back as much as I can
<Daskreech> markit: You might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<markit> Daskreech: thanks
<BluesKaj> it also renders some sites more quickly and accurately than FF, ..and i agree with you about google's  invasive and almost predatory philosophy , but ina pinch , it works , markit
<markit> I will tomorrow, right now I'm trying to do some KDE screencasts (in italian) to show basic settings and functionalities
<markit> I've seen that people use their M$crap habbits and think KDE is not very good, but is just because they don't know how to use properly
<markit> I want to fix it :)
<BluesKaj> markit, , i like your attitude :)
<markit> BluesKaj: I'm deploying in schools, I want to teach children the "right things", not the convenient ones
<markit> BluesKaj: lol :)
<BluesKaj> yes markit , accuracy rather than convenience is best in the long run
<markit> btw, 12.04 italian translation is not complete i.e. in Dolphin, maybe I'm missing some localization packages? (installed from a live cd)
<markit> I mean, dolphin has some items not translated
<skreech_> There was a site that you could check translation percentages
<andrewx> aside from not being able to get a proper URL from command line, what else is broken in 12.04?
<Daskreech> andrewx: hmm?
<andrewx> Appears when I try copying a URL from terminal, it gets truncated, why?
<andrewx> is there a article I can read about whats "broken" or "defective" in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> andrewx, do you have an example ?
<andrewx> create a text file or script, with http://  or other URLs. list that script in a console. try right-click to capture url. what happens?
<andrewx> never was an issue 10.x LTS
<andrewx> on a different subject...
<andrewx> has anyone managed to get NASA 'eyes' JRE application to run properly in Kubuntu yet? apparently some applet was being written to Linux to help with that.
<andrewx> eyes.nasa.gov or somesuch... connected with Curiosity telementry data/simulation
<markit> mm wondering if ppa for backport of 4.9 has also the updated translations
<gotwig> hey there
<Daskreech> andrewx: It works here
<Daskreech> Hi gotwig
<gotwig> I think about switching to KDE..
<gotwig> I know this is the wrong channel ;D
<Daskreech> gotwig: This would be the place actually
<gotwig> so, I come from elementary/unity development
<gotwig> and it justs sucks to have all these compiz/gtk restrictions :X
<Daskreech> andrewx: what gets truncated?
<gotwig> I hope to find a very advanced developer plattform
<gotwig> :X
<Daskreech> gotwig: qt is very good
<gotwig> yeah I often heard that
<gotwig> but for me unity/elementary is more *elementary*
<Daskreech> Fine
<gotwig> and I often had graphics problems in the past
<gotwig> (1-2) years ago
<gotwig> it was not soo smooth
<gotwig> but nice that the window manager, kwm?, has e.g antialiased window corners ;P
<Daskreech> It is :)
<gotwig> soo
<gotwig> even I am an ubuntu member, I think about leaving sometime ;P
<gotwig> from all this hacky work
<gotwig> e.g when I wanted to develop apps, there were SOO much choices, but no real ones
<gotwig> ubuntu docs talk about pygtk which does not support python3
<gotwig> I just yesterday ported my app from python2 to python3
<Daskreech> right
<gotwig> so it gets ubuntu 12.10 compatible without installing too many libs
<gotwig> and vala is strange
<gotwig> couse you dont work wit the real code
<gotwig> you work with the code, that is a template for c code which gets compiled
<gotwig> and than you run that c compiled code
<gotwig> I heard, with new qt
<gotwig> you work not just with c++ code
<gotwig> but with xml stuff and such stuff?
<Daskreech> You can yes
<Daskreech> But you can ask about that in #qt if you like
<gotwig> and for me
<gotwig> it just is unbelievable
<gotwig> that such a project can work with soo little man power
<gotwig> ok we at the elementary project have far less people, but the kde infrastructure is just , I dont know :O
<gotwig> look at ubuntu, nearly all people are users somehow..
<gotwig> and when I see the blueprints people work and work...
<Daskreech> Little man power? It's owned by Nokia
<Daskreech> But ok :-)
<Daskreech> unless you mean KDE
<Daskreech> but then KDE is bigger than Qt
<gotwig> its still
<gotwig> very little
<gotwig> compared to GNOME/Ubuntu devs
<gotwig> and Nokia is giving up KDE
<Daskreech> Nokia didn't deal with KDE that much
<Daskreech> and I thikn you overestimate the number of devs on Ubuntu :)
<Daskreech> in any case You had questions?
<gotwig> :-)
<gotwig> When I start with KDE, I have to develop an app..
<gotwig> but kde already has all it needs xD
<gotwig> maybe a cook program :O?
<gotwig> I am good at such stuff
<gotwig> *recipe manager
<gotwig> http://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/krecipes/ damn xD
<Daskreech> Yeah I'm supposed to be submitting some code to that soon XD
<Daskreech> gotwig: If you like that would be a nice program to help out with
<gotwig> such stuff is always outdated
<gotwig> lol
<gotwig> ;P
<gotwig> I believe
<Daskreech> There are lots of applications that could be made but really it depends on what you are interested in
<Daskreech> gotwig: well it pulls info from the USDA so that's up todate
<gotwig> too bad the elementary project does not choose QT as base..
<gotwig> are there blueprints to simplify kDE?
<Daskreech> but I want to add a module to share recipes amongst people
<gotwig> cool
<Daskreech> gotwig: Simplify ?
<gotwig> yeah so it looks nicer
<gotwig> with a friendly face, people call it eye candy
<Daskreech> I.. guess?
<gotwig> I havent installed it yet
<gotwig> ;D
<gotwig> I have to checkout the last version
<gotwig> oh already finished
<Daskreech> tada
<gotwig> 10 minutes is not bad lol
<gotwig> 12.10
<gotwig> ;P
<gotwig> see ya
<gotwig> in a blue world ^^
<FloodBotK1> gotwig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gotwig> ..
<gotwig_> jo
<gotwig_> that was easy, one click
<Daskreech> gotwig_: tada!
<Daskreech> WElcome to KDE
<gotwig_> ok
<gotwig_> it still reacts a bit *slow* xDimho
<gotwig_> ah, it has problems with my usb sound playback thing..
<gotwig> there are things that really dont make sense.
<gotwig> :X
<gotwig> when I relog it applies my usb audio
<gotwig> but I change volume with keyboard keys on HDMI audio?
<gotwig> sense?
<gotwig> amarok is awsom..
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> It's pretty good
<gotwig> rhythmbox is nothing compared to it
<gotwig> ah
<gotwig> how can I use jamendo in amarok
<gotwig> ah I understand
<Daskreech> It's under internet
<gotwig> awsom, amarok just crashed
<gotwig> :O
<gotwig> :(
<Daskreech> tada!!
<gotwig> why is kde so slow ;P?
<gotwig> but also smooth..
<gotwig> DAMN, I DONT CARE ABOUT HDMI AUDIO :(
<gotwig> I've gotta help out somehow..
<gotwig> hm
<gotwig> I am gonna translating that thing
<Daskreech> Ok jump on the translation mailing list
<gotwig> I heard that no longer translations of kubuntu are necesarry
<gotwig> just for special case like installer
<gotwig> but not for e.g amarok
<gotwig> it works now directly over kde?
<Daskreech> gotwig: Not sure I understand?
<gotwig> Daskreech: where shall I translate?
<Daskreech> Kubuntu uses KDE's translations unless something is Kubuntu specific but there are very few such items
<Daskreech> gotwig: Ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Daskreech> nice people there ;)
<gotwig> Daskreech: thanks for your help
<gotwig> Daskreech: nighty ;P
<Daskreech> night
#kubuntu 2012-08-16
<MySystem> hello iam searching for help on a shell script (hope this isnt offtopic if it is pls say a channel name on feenode)
<markit> btw, the problem with the missing translation is a bug, just filed by a friend of mine when I talked about this problem (kde #305228)
<ubottu> KDE bug 305228 in general "Untranslated strings in "Order by" and "Additional Information" menu items" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305228
<markit> sleep time now :)
<markit> oh, clever bot
<Obsidian1723> What would be the easiest way to copy all KDE settings (wallpaper settings, keyboard shortcuts, menu application hotkeys, etc) for the purpose of a) backing them up and b) migrating them to a different system also using KDE? NOTE: I just want my settings, not all of my $HOME/$user director/y(-ies)
<Daskreech> Obsidian1723: ~/.kde
<Daskreech> if you care about your nepomuk tags and don't want to redownload your mail then ~/.config and ~/.local would help as well but those would get rebuilt and initialized if they don't exist
<MySystem1> hello how can i kill my trash if the folder in dolphin doesnt load and empty trash rightclick is grayed out
<Daskreech> MySystem1: what happened?
<aguitel> i am in kde triyng to enable auto login but it say: unable to autenticate/execute the action ( code:4) why happend this?
<ss_> e
<ss_> hello
<MySystem1> sry iam back but not for long
<MySystem1> dont know exactly what happens my home partition is neraly full i cant delete new items into trash it says trash full and cant delete the folder without trash because owner is nobody(copy from smb source) and i tried empty trash and this also doesnt work and cant open trash it loads over 30 min without sucess
<MySystem1> oh i tried "sudo rmdir dir\ name
<MySystem1> "
<MySystem1> without sucess funny is that the command returns folder doesnt exist
<MySystem1> no matter if i write dir\ name or "dir name"
<MySystem1> daskreech are you still here
<MySystem1> ok lets make it easy for today want to go to bed how can i delete a folder which is not owned by me or root
<MySystem1> lol got it tried sudo chown -R user:group dir\ name
<MySystem1> thought this cant work because sudo rmdir cant see the folder to delete but how ever 10gb free thats enought for tonight *smile* thx elsewhere
<MySystem1> and good night be back with my trash prob tomorrow or so
<JMichaelX> i am trying to figure out how to stream audio from an android phone or tablet to kubuntu. would anyone here know how to do this?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nerobot> hello
<kg_sl> hello
<nerobot> I've used linuz before, but I think I'm trying to completely switch. So any basic pointers would be greatly appreciated.
<nerobot> linux*
<hateball> nerobot: About what? :)
<hateball> Here's a basic pointer: Use it, stumble upon a problem/annoyance, ask for help someplace like here
<hateball> That's all there is to it!
<nerobot> That sounds wonderful actually. I'm all for sharing knowledge.
<nerobot> Especially when I have some to share :P
<nerobot> Won't be a little while til I can share for linux.
<nerobot> Can you reference any good java learning material?
<hateball> nerobot: I'm guessing #java would be a better place for that :)
<nerobot> Having a bit of trouble joining a channel. /join #name right?
<hateball> nerobot: Yep
<nerobot> Thank you.
<hateball> nerobot: Well, depending on the client you use, with a gui you can likely click the channel name
<nerobot> Okay, let me see if I can figure that out really quickly.
<nerobot> Well, with the /jon command, it's telling me that I have to be invited.
<nandhu> amixer detects in different type in different hardware eg : master and master volume , mic in some hardware and mic front and mic rear etc
<nandhu> [12:23] <nandhu> is there a way to group volume and mic or line in togather
<nandhu> [12:23] <nandhu> so that i can write a script to increase and decrease volume output and volume mic input
<kg_sl> hi, does anyone know a good tool to edit pcap files... I need to replace an IP in the packet?
<kg_sl> Can I use tcprewrite for the above task?
<lordievader> Good morning
<gillie-monster> help? no sound on ibm thinkpad r32 laptop.  aplay -l lists intel ich3
<Mamarok> hi gillie-monster. Which exact Kubuntu version do you use?
<gillie-monster> fresh install 12.04, it just ran a system update
<Mamarok> OK. PLease install the package 'alsamixer' and run it from a konsole. Make sure you have nothing muted there
<gillie-monster> apt-get install says no alsamixer
<Mamarok> sorry, my bad, it should already be installed
<gillie-monster> weird
<gillie-monster> im not even seeing it listed in the software center
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: because it is not a single package, it is part of another one, but should already be installed
<Mamarok> just type 'alsamixer' in a konsole
<gillie-monster> setting the default device; i have ich3 and thinkpad console audio control
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: just leave it to default
<Mamarok> what you need to check is that you have nothing muted
<Mamarok> don't change anything else there
<gillie-monster> nothing muted or turned down
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> next let's check kmix
<Mamarok> it's the speaker symbol in the SystemTray
<Mamarok> click on it and click on mixer
<Mamarok> you will probably have to resize the mixer window
<Mamarok> nothing should be muted there either
<david__> hi
<gillie-monster> nope not muted or turned down
<david__> i wanted to apt-get update today, and suddenly some sources 404'ed
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: so let's check pulseaudio, then
<david__> official sources i might add
<david__> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<gillie-monster> yeah i have been getting some try back laters when installing
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: do you have the tool 'pavucontrol' installed? else isntall it and run it
<Mamarok> david__: just be either patient or change the server in the settings
<david__> Mamarok: im just checking the sources.list. although the servers are up, but the directories are not there
<Mamarok> david__: that can happen on a mirror. As I said: either keep patience or chang the server
<gillie-monster> yeah try again later. happened to me for flash aih and it was there a minute later
<Mamarok> or contact the mirror provider if you want to :)
<david__> Mamarok: Okay, thank you! with us.archive.* it works :) only i never experienced that before. ty
<Mamarok> david__: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: not back to you :)
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: do you have the tool 'pavucontrol' installed? else install and run it
<gillie-monster> just finished installing
<gillie-monster> what now
<gillie-monster> i  opened it
<Mamarok> well, check if everthing is up there as well
<gillie-monster> the output options are lfe on seperate mono or stero output / Aplifier
<gillie-monster> and no amp
<david__> since i had quite some problems with sound as well, might i get a quick summary to what gillie-monster's problem is?
<david__> maybe i can help
<gillie-monster> that doesnt look right to me. normally i see a manufacturer name there
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: normally as in you already tried that?
<gillie-monster> ibm thinkpad r32 and compaq evo n610c laptops have no sound
<Mamarok> I can't remember having seen manufacturer names in pavucontrol before :)
<gillie-monster> as in on other computers iv run kubuntu n ubuntu on
<Mamarok> you should have "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
<gillie-monster> yup i do
<Mamarok> and it is not muted?
<gillie-monster> not muted
<Mamarok> if you move the sliders you should here pop sounds
<gillie-monster> not turned down
<gillie-monster> no sound
<Mamarok> no pop sounds when you move the sliders?
<gillie-monster> no sound. i dont ever hear the speakers initialize
<Mamarok> you have external speakers?
<gillie-monster> laptop speakers
<gillie-monster> tried testing the headphone ports
<Mamarok> funny, never heard them "initialize" :)
<Mamarok> you can go to the configuration tab and change the output device, try that
<gillie-monster> ...
<gillie-monster> i have
<Mamarok> well, you probably have several output devices there, test them
<gillie-monster> yeah ive done this, but in a different gui
<Mamarok> I don't remember the ThinkPad R32, does it have hardware keys for sound? I assume you tested those
<Mamarok> well, you cna also test it with Phonon in the Systemsettings -> Mulitmedia
<Mamarok> but since Kubuntu 12.04 uses pulseaudio testing with PA directly makes sense
<gillie-monster> im not familiar with this computer, it used to be a corperate laptop but was given to my neice for college. something about its hardware design makes it too slow for windows
<gillie-monster> yes phonon was what i was using
<Mamarok> you can try that as well, but as I said, Phonon is built with PA suport, so testing with PA directly makes sense
<gillie-monster> lets move on
<gillie-monster> whats next?
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: you tested all output configurations? Then try a different backend for Phonon, that is in Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Backend
<gillie-monster> yes
<gillie-monster> in ur tool too
<Mamarok> you will have eventually to restart KDE to make sure phonon uses the other backend
<Mamarok> default is the gstreamer backend, alternative would be phonon-backend-vlc, you might have to install that first
<Mamarok> and just to make sure, I don't remember: you had sound before on that laptop, right?
<gillie-monster> heres the story
<gillie-monster> i am putting together some donated old machines to donate to needy people. i came across this problem on the compaq evo and played around with trying to fix it myself for a month. i gave up becuase the new owner didnt care if he had sound. now his daughter is going to college and this thinkpad has the same soundcard
<Mamarok> what soundcard is it?
<gillie-monster> all the other computers are laptops that have no screens (but they loved 12.04)
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: well, and external screen is sufficient in general :)
<gillie-monster> SoundMax, looking up what kind
<gillie-monster> not easy to carry between classes
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: lspci should give you the info
<gillie-monster> ....XP had it listed as SoundMax Audio Device, this says its Intel AC'97 Audio Device
<Mamarok> hm, Intel sound cards should work out of the box normally
<gillie-monster> ich3 in an ibm, id assume intel
<Mamarok> and you had sound in Windows?
<gillie-monster> yeah
<Mamarok> then the soundcard works
<gillie-monster> well i have no sound
<Mamarok> that was the actual question
<Mamarok> gillie-monster: I know, I just wanted to exclude a hardware problem
<Mamarok> did you try the backend change?
<gillie-monster> yeah let me just restart again
<gillie-monster> no startup sound so far
<gillie-monster> ...waiting for the file server to restart
<sheytan> Hey guys!
<sheytan> There's a problem with  backports ppa, no amarok 2.6 packages ;)
<sheytan> atleast muon doesn't see them
<sheytan> 2.5 is the latest
<Mamarok> sheytan: did you change mirror? maybe just not distributed everywhere yet
<sheytan> Mamarok i didn't, i have Poland set up
<sheytan> never had such issue ;)
<Mamarok> well, patience, or change to the main server
<gillie-monster> ....
<gillie-monster> this one is also haveing issues accessing windows shared folders
<gillie-monster> keeps saying server timeout, my gateway laptop is accessing the share fine
<georgep> Hello all, I need a bit of help.
<georgep> I have an application which runs OK on my kubuntu environment installed on the same system as an Ubuntu environment. However, on a different partition I have just Kubuntu installed and the program won't run. I have checked that all the dependancies are installed with ldd.
<gillie-monster> whats the error
<georgep> Is there anything obvious that could be the issue?
<georgep> gillie-monster: It seems to fail to find a license on the network
<gillie-monster> no enrollment process?
<georgep> Failed to handle error condition correctly - exiting  NX License Error:  License Server machine is down or not responding. Check that UGS_LICENSE_SERVER is set correctly.[ -96 ]
<georgep> But I don't have this error on the Ubuntu/kubuntu system
<gillie-monster> i dont know what you are trying to do
<gillie-monster> it sounds like it is trying to get a certificate and the server is not responding
<georgep> gillie-monster: The odd thing is, the application is officially supported by SuSe so I'm surprised it works with Ubuntu and not Kubuntu.
<gillie-monster> kubuntu doesnt install with the same set of packages
<gillie-monster> oh i misunderstood
<gillie-monster> what kind of app is this. that would help
<georgep> It is a CAD application, Siemens NX 8
<gillie-monster> oh.  sounds like seimens server is down right now
<gillie-monster> if u were to install it on another machine right now, would it run?
<gillie-monster> if this is a paid app, when it first runs, its going to check the siemens server for the x.500 cert
<georgep> gillie-monster: It will run on another Ubuntu installation. It is a paid app, the license server is on a differet computer on our network
<gillie-monster> ping that server from the problem computer
<Mamarok> well, maybe you just can't run it on two machines
<gillie-monster> its the same machine
<gillie-monster> just a diff partition
<georgep> gillie-monster: no problem pinging the server. Also the FlexNet license utility on my computer does show some info about the license. I'll get the msg
<Mamarok> not unlikely it is considering this to be a different instance
<georgep> george@george-HP-EliteBook:~/nxscripts/usr/ugs080/ugflexlm$ ./lmutil lmstat -c 28000@srv1.ntdom.com lmutil - Copyright (c) 1989-2007 Macrovision Europe Ltd. and/or Macrovision Corporation. All Rights Reserved. Flexible License Manager status on Thu 8/16/2012 11:28  License server status: 28000@SVR1     License file(s) on SVR1: 28000@svr1.ntdom.com:  lmgrd is not running: License server machine is down or not responding. (-96,7:2 "No
<georgep> sorry, should probably patebin that
<Mamarok> yes :)
<antonis> YY
<antonis> WW
<georgep> http://pastebin.com/siPGyneN
<georgep> so it is seeing the license file (albeit with an error). But this is the same output as the working system displays. So it is almost as if the Ubuntu/Kubuntu system works regardless of the error and the kubuntu system fails at the error
<georgep> I hope that makes sense
<gillie-monster>  lmgrd is not running
<georgep> gillie-monster: Yes although that doesn't seem to matter for the other system
<gillie-monster> okay so lenovo support site says the thinkpad r32 uses the SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio driver, which is the same as the evo. neither have sound
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jmbeck_> A kings randsom for a Kmail that stops doing stupid things.
<jmbeck_> (a very poor king)
<ToxinPowe> Anyone knows why I can't get Amarok 2.6? I followed this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-26
<BluesKaj> jmbeck_, don't waste your king's ransom , kmail is just broken on some systems , mine included ...there are tens if not hundreds of bugs filed on launchpad which are promptly classed as dupes and IMO never looked at again,
<BluesKaj> seems like nothing is being done about it
<jmbeck_> Aw.
<BluesKaj> thunderbird fits my needs as a home user
<jmbeck_> If I'm not going to use Akonadi to manage the messages, then I may as well use Opera
<Mamarok> ToxinPowe: see my answer in #amarok
<jmbeck_> I really like Opera mail, except that sometimes I accidnetly delete a message or do something else horrible.
<jmbeck_> I think the shortcuts in Opera mail make me accidnetly do things... I'm not sure how it happens.
<BluesKaj> jmbeck_, yes , unless you need to keep a database of thousands of emails on hand then an email program of your choice is the best way to go.
<BluesKaj> I mean a regular email program as opposed to a data-based one like kmail/akonadi
<gotwig> DO I have to compile dragon player 3 on my own, to test it with qt quick?
<BluesKaj> gotwig, what are the advantages of version 3 over version 2 ?
<gotwig> BluesKaj: 3 uses qt quick
<gotwig> BluesKaj: new interface
<c_smith> hey, I'm having trouble setting the time in KDE to the correct time (keeps give me a windows saying this: "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6") is there anything I can try on my end?
<c_smith> currently says UTC where it should be listing the PDT time.
<BluesKaj> gotwig,  have you looked here ? http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/dragon-player-3/
<gotwig> BluesKaj: yes
<gotwig> BluesKaj: I know that its not released yet
<gotwig> why does kde not simply use launchpad -..-
<gotwig> would simplify the whole world
<BluesKaj> c_smith, have you tried the "digital clock settings " dialog , you can set the time zone there and make sure you use the "clock defaults to local setting as well"
<gotwig> how do you build kde4 apps, actually? they use cmake
<gotwig> but its not like at gnome
<gotwig> isnt it normaly like, mkdir build cd build cmake ../ ?
<c_smith> k
<BluesKaj> gotwig, well, I use VLC , dragonplayer is ok , but it doesn't pass the Dolby Digital signal , it's mainly meant for analog systems
<gotwig> how can a digital program be meant for analog systems, :D
<gotwig> not like its old school or so.. its quite actual, with a nice interface..
<BluesKaj> it's converted to analog at the speaker outputs on your pc
<gotwig> I know ;P
<gotwig> but that has nothing to do with dragonplayer
<c_smith> BluesKaj, thanks for the info, it worked,
<BluesKaj> c_smith, good :)
<BluesKaj> gotwig, drgonplayer doesn't do digital codecs like DD and DTS ...it only does pcm
<gotwig> hm
<gotwig> why cant I compile it :/
<gotwig> I think I am doing something wrong
<BluesKaj> the video playback is fine , altho on my setup the colours are too pumped up
<sonic|2> my kwin keeps crashing, anyone know how i can fix this?
<BluesKaj> sonic|2, have you setup your graphics drivers ? or are you using the default ?
<sonic|2> i was using the ati proprietary driver, kwin crashed that, and i couldnt get into the desktop
<sonic|2> i had to uninstall it to use the default
<sonic|2> now kwin crashed again
<BluesKaj> which graphics card?
<sonic|2> hd5850
<BluesKaj> pci ?
<sonic|2> yes
<BluesKaj> sonic|2, is your installed driver the xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<sonic|2> honestly, i dont know, how do i check?
<BluesKaj> sonic|2, you may be asked to install mesa-utils , but this command will show which driver is in use , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<sonic|2> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<sonic|2> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS
<sonic|2> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.2
<sonic|2> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<FloodBotK1> sonic|2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> sonic|2, ok , open system settings>desktop effects>advanced>composting type , choose OpenGL
<sonic|2> that's what i had
<BluesKaj> have now or had before ?
<sonic|2> what i had before
<sonic|2> it'll crash when i shut down
<sonic|2> when i boot again kwin is disabled
<BluesKaj> so you have xrender chosen
<sonic|2> no, i dont have kwin enabled right now
<sonic|2> in desktop effects it says desktop effects are not available on this system due to OpenGL compositing has crashed kwin in the past
<BluesKaj> you mean desktop effects
<sonic|2> right
<sonic|2> sorry
<BluesKaj> any crashes with desktop effects disabled ?
<sonic|2> it only crashes when i shut down
<sonic|2> but this time i didnt even see an error message, since i uninstalled ati driver
<sonic|2> but it happened just like before
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded in the last few days?
<sonic|2> i usually keep up with the system updates
<BluesKaj> so you have opengl chosen ? or not
<sonic|2> yes, i have always used opengl
<BluesKaj> son I haven't used ati graphics in a while but I recall the catalyst app being quite helpful for settings etc '
<BluesKaj> sonic|2,^
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) hi
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<wangchen> .
<sonic|2> i'm pretty sure just switching the driver isnt going to solve anything
<sonic|2> unless amd updated their driver and fixed some bugs
<BluesKaj> catalyst isn't the bdriver it's just a gui afaik , unless it's role has changed
<sonic|2> dont i have to install the whole package to get ccc?
<BluesKaj> sonic|2, oh , i see what you mean ..well like i said things have changed , obviously
<BluesKaj> sonic|2, your gpu is supported in catalyst
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have an issue with KDE
<mirak> the fonts are extremely small and unreadable
<ed3456765456> hi, can somebody help me pls, sometimes when doing something I move the mouse and all active programs and windows appear (resized) on the screen, mow how do I do that, i checked the mouse settings but there is no such command, but sometimes it just happens
<mirak> I have a flat screen 46"
<sonic|2> BluesKaj: looks like there's a new version out, maybe i'll try that. wish i can see what they changed
<BluesKaj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-driverssonic|2,
<Sentynel> ed3456765456: it's probably moving the mouse to the top left corner of the screen. system settings > workspace behaviour > screen edges
<BluesKaj> sonic|2,^
<ed3456765456> Sentynel, yeah its that screen edges thing, thanks
<BluesKaj> mirak, kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance>fonts , after adjusting fonts , enable antialiasing , and force fonts to 120 dpi
<wangchen> hi all, sometimes my fonts settings can automatically change alter reboot...
<wangchen> i can't figure it out...
<BluesKaj> wangchen, sometimes upgrades will change them , oapplication appearance>fontsr if you use root permissions to access files , to reset the fonts for root permissions , alt+f2 , kdesudo systemsettings>
<BluesKaj> application appearance>fonts
<BluesKaj> wangchen, i find that periodically when there are smaller upgrades to KDE the previous settings aren't saved
<mirak> BluesKaj: I can't even read the menus
<mirak> BluesKaj: it's just unusable
<wangchen> BluesKaj,thank you, it's not a big problem but did a little annoying
<BluesKaj> mirak, I use a 42" plasma , if you get close enough you should be able to read
<mirak> well I just can't
<mirak> and I never used KDE in like 6 years, so I can't even go blind
<BluesKaj> wangchen, you're welcome
<mirak> BluesKaj: i tried to force settings in X
<mirak> i reboot
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> I am searching for the following packages: qtdesktop phonon-declarative qtest-qml
<gotwig> would be cool if you can help me, where they are located. I already installed nokia forum ppa
<BluesKaj> gotwig, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<wangchen> what's the time in your country?
<bazhang> wangchen, how does that relate to kubuntu support issues
<wangchen> eh.. sorry
<Oer> xx:42:05 hour
<BluesKaj> wangchen, its almost noon here , so 12 hrs difference , maybe
<wangchen> yes, and i'm going to bed...
<BluesKaj> well good night wangchen
<qw_> hello people
<qw_> help me please
<qw_> i would like install game Counter Strike 1.6
<qw_> help me
<BluesKaj> is it linux compatible
<BluesKaj> qw_, if it doesn't run natively on linux then it might work with wine
<qw_> baad
<BluesKaj> !wine | qw_
<ubottu> qw_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Shura> Hi, saw that : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-26
<Shura> But 2.6 is not in the repo (or is it just me ?).
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<bazhang> You can get it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA (alongside KDE SC 4.9). Shura
<Shura> bazhang : i've added the repo (as mentionned in the news) but amarok 2.6 is not present
<Shura> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<bazhang> Shura, added how. and did you apt-get update after adding
<Shura> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<TheLordOfTime> Shura:  the news about 2.6 points to the Quantal repos, they have 2.6, and its likely in the backports.
 * TheLordOfTime checks the backports
<TheLordOfTime> Shura:  did you apt-get update?
<TheLordOfTime> (with sudo)
<Shura> Yep
<TheLordOfTime> oh hang on a sec
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang:  amarok: 2:2.5.0-0ubuntu4~oneiric1~ppa1
<bazhang> TheLordOfTime, surely you mean Shura
<TheLordOfTime> it doesnt appear to be backported for Precise.
<Riddell> Shura: you could be right
<TheLordOfTime> nope, i'm pointing at you.
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell too :p
<bazhang> thats from the amarok-2.6 page
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell:  according to my brief scan of that backport ppa, amarok was not backported for Precise (2.6)
<TheLordOfTime> i can confirm Quantal has 2.6, though.  :)
<Shura> So i'm not so silly ?
<asfyxia> Shura; did you also apt-get dist-upgrade and restart?
<Riddell> Shura: you're very sensible
<Shura> Yeah yeah i updated, upgrade and everything
<asfyxia> okay, just checking ;-)
<Riddell> Shura: ok I've run the copy command to copy it to the backports PPA again, lets see if it works this time
<Shura> phonon-backend-gstreamer has been updated/installed but not amarok 26
<Shura> Riddell : ok thanks
<Shura> I'm the first to report that ?
<Riddell> no others have said stuff but I've been too busy to look
<Riddell> Shura: it might be due to the downtime happening in launchpad this weekend (moving data centre)
<bazhang> first I've seen at least here
<Shura> ok ok
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell:  is LP moving to a new datacenter alongside the move of ubuntuforums?
<TheLordOfTime> they seem to have the same downtime scheduled.
<Riddell> TheLordOfTime: yes I think so
<david__> this distribution is so awesome, thanks for all your hard work, devs! :D
<guest_____> Can someone help me with the autodeletion of files older than 1 day? script-wise
<david__> clarion: man find, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-finding-files-by-date/
<david__>  find /dir -iname "file.*" -mtime -1 -print
<david__> well, that finds files that are NOT older than one day, but it should be possible to do it the other wyay round
<clarion> david: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> david__:  you need to be careful with that
<TheLordOfTime> depending on what files you're looking at.
<TheLordOfTime> for example, you wouldnt want to purge your /etc/hosts file if its older than a day
<TheLordOfTime> you'd want to limit the scope to just your own folders, or something.
<Daskreech> TheLordOfTime: Or run the file as your self
<david__> TheLordOfTime: Thanks for your concern, but i was merely telling someone else, who already quit, how to do it
<compaq> Hi Can someone help me solve a problem with ati hd 4250 kachesvoto problem is that the picture is much worse in full screen freezes and will kachesvo as the driver is installed hd 12.14
<compaq> Hi Can someone help me solve a problem with ati hd 4250  problem is that the picture is much worse in full screen freezes and will kachesvo as the driver is installed hd 12.14
<newbchessplayer> i have KAlarm (a kde app) setup on two computers to start at login (its an option in the app itself). im using ubuntu on both PC's but one uses unity  2D and the other uses gnome2. Neither one of them start KAlarm on login. any suggestions?
<marcus___> hello
<Peace-> newbchessplayer: ask in #ubuntu it's not a kde issue
<marcus___> anyone  know how to make apu amd lap run turbo mode on kubuntu ? it can rn on 2400 bu all i can see on buntu is 1500
<Peace-> apu?
<marcus___> amd a6-3420m cpu
<lordievader> Good evening
<peter1_> Abend
<AceKing> I am trying to install Teamviewer 7 on a laptop running 12.04 32 bit. I've installed it on other comptuters before with no problem. After I download and double click on the deb file, the package installer opens, I click "Install Package" I put in my password, it says "Setting up Teamviewer" and then "Done" but nothing installs. Can someone help me get it installed?
<AceKing> I just got it
<AceKing> I needed Wine
<gillie-monster> can some 1 help? building free computers free the needy and i am running across a lot of computers that have SoundMax Audio Device soundcards, no sound under ubuntu or kubuntu
<pedahzur> This may be a simple question, but I haven't been able to find it in any of the settings. In KMail2, if I left-arrow at the first message in a mailbox, it wraps around to the last message.  It didn't do this in KMail1. How do I prevent this behavior?
<gillie-monster> any one have experience with sound issues?
<sonic|2> gillie-monster: what's your problem with sound?
<gillie-monster> i have some laptops i am donating to the needy that have SoundMax Audio Device soundcards and im getting no sound.  alsa is not muted or turned down
<gillie-monster> aplay -l lists an intel ich3 as the sound device
<sonic|2> do you have pulseaudio installed?
<gillie-monster> the one i need working asap is an ibm thinkpad r32 which is supposed to work with suse and redhat according to lenovo
<gillie-monster> i think so let me verify that
<sonic|2> do you have the speakers set as default device in system settings->multimedia?
<gillie-monster> i dont understand the setting. what i have listed is mono output w/ or w/o Amplifier
<sonic|2> where do you see that?
<gillie-monster> phonon
<sonic|2> hardware setup?
<gillie-monster> ?
<sonic|2> aren't there 3 tabs in phonon?
<gillie-monster> oh let me open it back up
<gillie-monster> pulseaudio installed
<gillie-monster> card: Built in audio
<gillie-monster> log stereo output
<sonic|2> you can install pavucontrol, it a more user friendly gui for sound devices
<gillie-monster> installing now
<gillie-monster> installed
<gillie-monster> nothing in either gui that mentions speaker or headphone
<gillie-monster> just LFE stereo or mono output / Amplifier
<sonic|2> that's not the name of your sound device?
<gillie-monster> on my laptop that works i see the manufacturer name of the device, on the laptops with no sound, i see no mention of a manufacturer
<gillie-monster> the 2 with no sound are old laptops. both have SoundMax audio. the working one is a brand new computer with ATI HDMI
<sonic|2> some computers dont show manufacturer names, it's different between machinese
<sonic|2> in phonon click on the device and click test, see if you get a sound there
<gillie-monster> nope
<gillie-monster> i should be hearing popping noises when i adjust the volume, but im not
<gillie-monster> one of the computers has an anolog volume dial that makes lots of noise through the speakers when they are working corrently
<gillie-monster> no noise tells me the device is sending no power to the speakers
<sonic|2> and you said you checked the volume level in the alsamixer?
<gillie-monster> yes
<gillie-monster> im telling u this isnt a volume level problem. i know that for a fact. i
<gillie-monster> if the speakers on the Compaq were working corrently u would hear static from the speakers when u adjust the volume with the dial, regaudless of if they are muted or turned down
<sonic|2> headphones dont work either?
<gillie-monster> yeah tried that
<gillie-monster> total silence. normally u can hear the computer thinking if its onboard audio. all the eemi n rfi
<gillie-monster> i get sound in windows so the hardware is good
<gillie-monster> im thinking i should give suse a try. do u know what distro its based on?
<sonic|2> no idea
<sonic|2> i would double check your hardware profile again
<gillie-monster> ?
<sonic|2> in phonon
<gillie-monster> tested it again
<gillie-monster> no sound
<snagglepuss> gillie-monster:    might want to check to see if you have an audio driver for your card installed by typing (copy/paste)  the following two commands in a terminal:   lspci | grep -i Audio
<snagglepuss> gillie-monster:   then............   lspci -v -s 00:xx.x             (uses the 00.xx.x number from previous command ie 00:14.2)
<snagglepuss> gillie-monster:  or can also install     inxi    which not only gives audio related information but other info concerning you system too!  (can't understand why it's not part of the default ubuntu install, imho).
<gillie-monster> lspci says its an intel ac'97 audio, that doesnt seem corrent. windows n Lenovo.com say its a SoundMax
<snagglepuss> gillie-monster:   the SoundMax is just the model name given by manufacturer.  the intel reference is the name of the actual sound chip itself and that is the information you need for correct drivers.   you should also see driver related information similar to the following if you have audio drivers installed:   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<snagglepuss>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<gillie-monster> snd_intel8x0
<gillie-monster> snd-intel8x0
<snagglepuss> gillie-monster:   maybe do a google and see if there are any problems relating to that particular driver
<gillie-monster> k
<mirak> hi
<mirak> KDE is unusable
<mirak> the fonts are too tiny
<mirak> I can't read anything
<snagglepuss> gillie-monster:    one other thing you could try too is killing pulseaudio (or uninstalling it)....some cards don't seem to work well with pulseaudio but work ok with alsa.  again doing a google on that subject should turn up something if there is a problem with pulseaudio and that particular soundchip/card
<mirak> I can't even read a config menu to find the right option, that's ridiculus
<monkeyjuice> mirak:  what font size are you using
<mirak> monkeyjuice: how could I know ?
<mirak> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and that's it, it's unusable
<mirak> now that gnome is unusable as well I don't know what's left good to use
<monkeyjuice> can you get to system settings
<mirak> monkeyjuice: I can't even read the menus or configuration option
<monkeyjuice> ok im not sure , ill do some looking unless someone else comes
<gillie-monster> is it normal to get a different amount of default installed packages on diff comps?   i understand the system and hardware stuff, but why do i sometimes have to manually install office n entertainment packages that come pre-installed on other systems when using the same install disk
<gillie-monster> are the packages failing?
<pedahzur_> Got disconnected, don't know if this was answered. This may be a simple question, but I haven't been able to find it in any of the settings. In KMail2, if I left-arrow at the first message in a mailbox, it wraps around to the last message.  It didn't do this in KMail1. How do I prevent this behavior?
<scooter> hello
<gillie-monster> hiya
<Zacarias> After having installed some software (Clementine, Banshee, Gtkpod), and ripping some cd's to convert files to mp3 and then export them to an iPod, I left my computer alone and when I arrived it had become incredibly slow, almost freezing. I made some rebbots, but it keeps running slowly. Any idea? I'm using a PowerPC Mac.
<scooter> Just updated to KDE 4.9.00 and can no longer find "Muon update manager" or any way to install software in any way shape or form, other than in a terminal, whick i am not to familar with, what am I  missing?
<scooter> Running kubuntu latest release 12.04
<Zacarias> scooter: try, on a terminal, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Zacarias> scooter: and, of course, sudo apt-get install nameofthesoftware if you want to install a specific program
<gillie-monster> how long should how long should gstreamer take to install on a 1.6 w/ 512 @ 266 w/ 5400 RPM IDE ATA66. Been installing for an hour now.
<scooter> Zacarias, thank you, did both of thoes, update and upgrade, still nothing in the system menu to let me install software as before i updated and or upgraded to 4.9
<gillie-monster> wouldnt question it but the HDD light aint blinkin
<Zacarias> scooter: do you have any suggestion in krunner if you type "muon"?
#kubuntu 2012-08-17
<scooter> Zacarias, yes, it shows 3 options, all containing muon, software, update, and package, but when  i click on any off them noyhing happens
<scooter> also did alt f2 same results
<Zacarias> scooter: and if you open a terminal and type "muon"? It should run muon if you have it installed. If not, you can try sudo apt-get install muon
<scooter> Thank you gonna give it a try now
<scooter> looks like its working
<Zacarias> scooter: great!
<gillie-monster> gstreamer has been @ 50% for 40 minutes. abort?
<scooter> system notification just poped up
<gillie-monster> ....im stuck i cant do anything
<gillie-monster> gstreamer is stuck @ 50% i cant close the installer or shut off the computer
<gillie-monster> do i have to power it off?
<scooter> Zacarias! Thank you! I got update and package manager back and running, thanks again!
<Zacarias> scooter: you're welcome!
<scooter> Zacarias, one last question, is "muon" a part of KDE or kubuntu?
<varunpr97> developed by jonathan
<varunpr97> but i dnt think so//
<varunpr97> atleast nt a part of kde
<varunpr97> nt sure about kubuntu
<Zacarias> scooter: It's a part of Kubuntu, but I'm not sure if it is a part of KDE. Or maybe it was and now it has been removed. If you go to the KDE home page you will see if it is a part of KDE or if it has been removed with 4.9 (which may explain why you lost it).
<scooter> Thanks, I'll check it out
<scooter> Zacarias, sorry, one more question if you dont mind, before I updated (upgraded) not sure what the differance is, I did something like "sudo apt-get dist.upgrade(or update) do you know what that does? because thats when i begain to have probs. and reinstalled
<datruth_> Is there something better than dolphin?
<datruth_> as a file manager it sucks it forever crashes
<scooter> just got Muon package manager back, want to install java, specifcaly plug ins for browsers, any sugestions?
<scooter> think I just found it, thanks
<scooter> datruth, a quick easy way to look at your home dir is to open a web browser and type in file:///home
<scooter> as for managers, I'm also looking myself
<scooter> datruth, try Xfe
<datruth_> i fucking hate dolphin
<datruth_> im getting ready to try a new os
<IdleOne> datruth_: please don't swear
<datruth_> sorry
<gillie-monster> wats up?
<datruth_> gillie-monster: not dolphin file manager thats for sure
<gillie-monster> neither is sound on SoundMax audio devices
<scooter> datruth, also try Krusader
<datruth_> scooter: how can I set that to be the default file manager
<scooter> datruth, dont know, let me see if I can do it. Wich fm?
<shu> g
<Zacarias> scooter: it should do a general upgrade of the system
<Zacarias> Does anyone know where udevd comes from? It's eating most of my cpu!
<iharp> Can someone point me in the direction of a good guide to installing (K,L,X)ubuntu from a network..?
<PerfM> kubuntu?
<PerfM> oh goddd
<PerfM> 254 ircers, not bad
<decci> Hello Guys
<decci> I have been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupPC/smb
<PerfM> it's sleeping hour decci, shhh
<decci> It says It is advisiable to keep your clients (Hosts) on the same Domain. In this example it is "WORKGROUP"
<decci> What if I have machines in different domain
<datruth_> how can I switch master volumes for the audio?
<PerfM> buncha bitches
<jakent> bunging something up when trying to configure vsftpd ...
<jakent> trying to allow local users to log in and write files to their home directories (or a folder in their home directories)
<jakent> but get a 553 error, 553 Could not create file.
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> how can i enable doubleclick in dialog windows of thunderbird and firefox? are this GTK apps?
<hateball> noaXess: Yep
<noaXess> hateball: hey ;) how are you?
<noaXess> think we chat earlier about some other things ;)
<hateball> May well be :)
<noaXess> so how to enable doubleclick in dialog windows (file) in GTK apps?
<hateball> noaXess: a bit of googling suggests https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/936463/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936463 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Doubleclick interval not set for non kde apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hateball> not sure why it's filed in that category
<noaXess> hateball: hm.. i don't use nv driver, i use nvidia...
<noaXess> so it's a xorg problem?
<hateball> noaXess: No
<hateball> It's a Kubuntu KDE problem, it has nothing to do with your video driver
<hateball> hence:
<hateball> not sure why it's filed in that category
<noaXess> aha  ;).. srry
<VIZIO> hey guys. how do i have different wallpapers for each side of the cube kwin?
<VIZIO> hey guys. how do i have different wallpapers for each side of the cube kwin?
<Graf_Westerholt> !patience | VIZIO
<ubottu> VIZIO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<hateball> VIZIO: Go into workspace behavior and set it to have different widgets for each workspace
<hateball> VIZIO: then you can set wallpaper/widgets per workspace
<VIZIO> AH thanks!
<VIZIO> is kde 4.9 possible in kubuntu 11.10?
<VIZIO> http://www.spartanburgcountyjail.org/x/AA-AM.xml  this page renders fin in firefox but shows blank in chrome, any ideas?
<VIZIO> viewing web based xml is broken in chrome. any ideas?
<Graf_Westerholt> Now he is gone.
<Graf_Westerholt> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spartanburgcountyjail.org%2Fx%2FAA-AM.xml&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.3
<FloodBotK1> Graf_Westerholt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootlinuxusr> Any plugin for Amarok to sync Google Music yet?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Peace-> rootlinuxusr: mm there is a software to keep google drive sync
<Peace-> but nothing more i guess
<gotwig> do you know any good kde alternative for gimp?
<gotwig> any please dont say krita..
<Peace-> gotwig: nope there is not
<Peace-> gotwig: i was saying krita :D
<gotwig> :0000
 * gotwig should get a real life
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<gotwig> jo
<gotwig> why are K's so popular at KDE?
<gotwig> couse they are Kool? ;D
<BluesKaj> gotwig, , good question , the original meaning of the K in DE was "Kool", hence "Kool Desktop Environment" and thus to maintain the kool theme , ks were applied to any many apps dev'd for kde desktop
<gotwig> I like it, that so many KDE apps have German names :-)
<gotwig> Kupfer, Kbruch, theres gotta be Kuchen ;P
<gotwig> Kuchen means Cake in german
<BluesKaj> well, I'm sure there germans involved in the devel
<BluesKaj> there were
<jdrs> There's gotta be Hitler too.
<jdrs> Nein!
<gotwig> Kitler
<jdrs> Nailed it.
<gotwig> ;P
<gotwig> some folks thing all Germans are still nazis
<gotwig> *think P
<BluesKaj> jdrs, why that unesessary comment , no need for that , beside it has nothing to do with kde
<gotwig> American, right ;P?
<BluesKaj> who ?
<BluesKaj> !who
<gotwig> jdrs ;P
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gotwig> M$ should advertise, that Windows 8® is KDE 4 ready...
<jdrs> BluesKaj: I was joking?
<gotwig> jdrs: are you American? ;D
<BluesKaj> didn't come across in print as a joke , jdrs
<gotwig> its ok, at least from my side..
 * gotwig cooks something
<BluesKaj> gotwig, do you have W8 installed?
<jdrs> at least gotwig got some sense of humor, alright.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> yes Peace- , I'm here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: can you say me what it says ?        echo $(awk '/processor/{print}' /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you multicore?
<gotwig> jo
<gotwig> back
<Peace-> cpu i mena
<Peace-> mean
<gotwig> jdrs: Germans gotta be funny, right - HAHAHAHAHAHA?
<BluesKaj> yes just 2 cores tho
<gotwig> ;D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: so the outout of that says 2?
 * gotwig heard Germans can't be funny
<BluesKaj> 2
<BluesKaj> Peace-, ^
 * gotwig is afk
<Peace-> BluesKaj: perfect :D
 * Peace- upgrading ffmpeg-peace-service-menu
<zike> 123
<phil__> evening
<phil__> happy weekends
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<marcus_> anyone here
<marcus_> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<c_smith> hello, is there any way to safely purge the Kubuntu Backports PPA and downgrade to KDE 4.8?
<c_smith> or would I need to reinstall?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | c_smith
<ubottu> c_smith: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gotwig> jo, I just broke my 12.10...
<bazhang> gotwig, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<marcus_> hello
<marcus_>  how to upgrade 12.04  to 12.10
<bazhang> marcus_, 12.10 is just alpha 3. details in #ubuntu+1
<marcus_> i knwo what it is i need damn 3.4 kernel
<marcus_>  and i dont afraid its alpha its freeking debian sid and i used it for ages
<bazhang> marcus_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<marcus_> im there
<c_smith> bazhang, I tried PPA Purge, and that wanted to delete close to my entire system (most of the packages installed)
<bazhang> c_smith, kubuntu-desktop? please give details
<c_smith> bazhang, it want to get rid of Wine, gstreamer, almost all the X.org stuff. and a whole heck of a lot of other stuff.
<bazhang> c_smith, any other PPA than the backports one?
<c_smith> bazhang, let me check.
<c_smith> Bazhang, only the Wine PPA and Y-PPA-Manager.
<c_smith> yeah, if one goes to #wine for support while using their distro's wine package, they will tell them to use the latest Wine package.
<c_smith> eh, I'll just give up on purging it.
<c_smith> thanks for trying to help.
<dpwrussell> I recently installed Kubuntu 12.04 on my desktop. I'm used to Ubuntu server having /etc/network/interfaces for defining my network interfaces. If I look in /etc/network/interfaces on my desktop though, there is no entry for eth0, but yet somehow magically it works...
<dpwrussell> What gives?
<dpwrussell> if I want to (for example) spoof another mac address or temporarily configure a static IP I'd usually edit that file.
<Peace-> dpwrussell: do that via the normal network icon
<armyriad> Is there a Kubuntu Server edition?
<Peace-> ah the server edition
<Peace-> armyriad: ubuntu o kubuntu server edition is the same
<Peace-> armyriad: if you install DE then you get ubuntu if you have unitu
<Peace-> unity or kubuntu if you install kde
<Peace-> so if you have kde you can configure your stuff via the network manager
<dpwrussell> Peace-: but if I was to boot up without KDE, would I not get networking? What service is no responsible for managing my network?
<dpwrussell> now*
<Peace-> dpwrussell: i would ask to ubuntu it's not a kde related stuff
<Peace-> #ubuntu
<dpwrussell> ok
<dpwrussell> thanks
<devilcry> join #ubuntu.es
<devilcry> join ./ #ubuntu.es
<devilcry> quisiera saber como conectarme a ubuntu.es
<Unit193> Type without quotes: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<devilcry> gracias
<jmut> Hi. anyone ever got   "cannot get C/H/S values" error message on boot?
<lordievader> Few days back someone asked for amarok 2.6, it is now in the backports ppa.
<compaq> how can I fix the problem with ati driver quality is poor and full screen freezes constantly quality is not hd
<compaq> driver is instaled
<lordievader> compaq: What driver? The one from AMD's website?
<compaq> no
<lordievader> compaq: Which one then?
<compaq> оф аддитионал дрижерс
<compaq> of additional drivers
<marcos_> oi
<compaq> 12.14
<marcos> oi
<marcos> ç
<marcos> l
<lordievader> compaq: Sorry I don't speak russian, however you might try a manual install of the driver. What card do you have?
<compaq> ati mobility radeon 4250 hd
<lordievader> compaq: Do you have experience with manually installing a driver or with the terminal in general?
<compaq> ъес
<compaq> sory
<compaq> yes
<compaq> a have
<lordievader> compaq: The former, or the latter?
<compaq> espierience
<compaq> i tried install
<compaq> new
<compaq> driver
<compaq> from amd website
<compaq> but system
<compaq> not working property
<lordievader> compaq: You need a 3d driver? Else you could also try the radeon (open-source) driver.
<lordievader> compaq: Here you have a guide on manually installing the driver on 12.04: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<compaq> i havae instaled fglx driver
<compaq> i hava instaled fglx driver
<compaq> 3d rendering in terminal yes
<compaq> but picture is wors
<compaq> hd is not working
<lordievader> compaq: Does HD (720p or 1080p?) work in, say, Windows?
<compaq> 720p
<compaq> working in windows 7 no problems
<compaq> last year 4 monts tries ubuntu
<compaq> same problem
<compaq> core temp was 70 degrees
<lordievader> compaq: What was 70 degrees (celcius I take it), how are the settings in amdcccle? Do you got powerplay on?
<compaq> tis drgrees was ubuntu.kubuntu working perfekt
<compaq> tis drgrees was ubuntu.kubuntu working perfekt
<compaq> I'm trying now one month to fix the problem but I fail I read 20 terminal themes I wrote ...
<compaq> video qualiti is wors
<compaq> tis problem i don't fixed
<lordievader> compaq: I'm sorry I don't understand what you are trying to say. From what I gather you have a problem with the video playback of 720p and you blame the AMD driver, correct?
<compaq> a'm sory my english is not so gut
<compaq> yes
<compaq> my
<compaq> problem is playback of 720 p
<compaq> in full screen
<lordievader> compaq: Ok, just in full-screen or also windowed?
<compaq> also windowed
<lordievader> compaq: Ok, playback of 720p in general. Have you tried different settings in amdcccle
<lordievader> ?
<compaq> no i tried 3d efect in amd catalist center
<compaq> but problem is the same
<lordievader> compaq: Video-playback and 3d are unrelated, I'm more talking about the powerplay settings, on my card with powerplay turned on my browser gets really slow.
<compaq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXih77q_OI
<compaq> my problem is the same
<compaq> and picture is worst
<lordievader> compaq: Is the powerplay setting turned on or off?
<compaq> i don't now
<lordievader> compaq: Could you check please?
<compaq> how to understand
<compaq> turned on
<lordievader> compaq: To see if it is turned on run in a terminal: sudo amdcccle
<compaq> enable power play
<lordievader> compaq: Then under powerplay make sure both the sliders are set to "Maximum Performance"
<compaq> 2163
<compaq> amdcccle already running!
<lordievader> compaq: It is the Catalyst Control Center.
<compaq> it is the terminal and the catalyst control center
<lordievader> compaq: amdcccle opens the Catalyst Control Center.
<compaq> Could the problem be in
<compaq> video  driver
<lordievader> compaq: That is possible, but to remain to my question, are both sliders under Powerplay now set to Maximum Performance?
<compaq> all in the maximum performance
<lordievader> compaq: Ok, that is good, and still the same problem? What kind of video are you trying to watch? Flash or something off the harddrive?
<compaq> flash in the you tube play in full screen picture is freezeng and qulity is poor no HD
<compaq> off the harddrive problem i same
<lordievader> compaq: Is the hardware acceleration on or off?
<lordievader> compaq: In flash's settings.
<compaq> i tried diffrent web browser problem is the same
<lordievader> compaq: Could you check the hardware acceleration setting within flash itself?
<compaq> how can to view this information
<lordievader> compaq: Right click in a flash window -> settings, first tab.
<compaq> enable hardware acceleration
<lordievader> compaq: If enabled, disable it. If disabled, enable it.
<compaq> problem is reamins same
<lordievader> compaq: That is rather annoying, I'd try downloading the newest driver from AMD and manually installing that.
<compaq> i tried to install ati 12.6 driver
<compaq> with terminal
<compaq> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/install-amd-ati-catalyst-126-display.html
<lordievader> compaq: Did you disable kdm beforehand? And a reboot after?
<compaq> kdm i don't  understand sory
<lordievader> compaq: I don't like the guide, they leave X running, it's best when installing video drivers to kill X.
<compaq> i folow the steps in the websaite
<lordievader> compaq: The steps are correct, however they neglect to stop X first.
<lordievader> compaq: Do you have a secondary pc?
<compaq> laptop amd v160 2,4 ghz
<compaq> 512 k
<lordievader> compaq: That was not my question, do you have a pc besides this one where you are on right now?
<compaq> i have 1 pc
<lordievader> compaq: That is unfortunate, since installing the driver manually involves shutting down X11. In other words you won't have access to your webbrowser which shows you what to do.
<compaq> i have downloaden the driver but i can't startthis file tried in the terminal sudo su,sudo sh and then sudo 0 can't open tis file
<lordievader> compaq: Did you make it executable with chmod +x <driver> (replace <driver> with the filename of the driver), also do you know how to turn of X11?
<compaq> i don't now how to turn x11
<sonic|2> you dont need to stop x to install display driver
<sonic|2> by the way, lastest ati driver is 12-8
<lordievader> sonic|2: For a manual install it is a good practice to do.
<lordievader> sonic|2: For the M4250hd 12-6 is still the latest.
<compaq> 12.8 no linux suport
<compaq> i have read
<sonic|2> what's M4250hd
<sonic|2> ?
<lordievader> sonic|2: AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4250.
<sonic|2> oh hd 4250M couldnt recognize it
<lordievader> sonic|2: Ah, yes. Sorry, well that one.
<lordievader> sonic|2: Anyhow, compaq's problem is video playback, in particular HD playback. As an example he gave: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXih77q_OI Do you perhaps have a suggestion upon the matter?
<sonic|2> this only happens on flash movies?
<compaq> yes problem is the same
<compaq> i tried to install driver right clic start in the terminal"QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave
<compaq> i have read the bugs in the browser in the 10.04 but i m with 12.04 with update
<lordievader> compaq: Open a terminal first, change to the directory (using cd), and run the installer with ./<file-name>
<compaq> using cd?
<lordievader> compaq: cd is the command to change working directory. For example cd /home/$USER, would put you in your home directory.
<DeadKP> hi
<compaq> i wrote cd/home/
<compaq> the folder not exist
<lordievader> compaq: There is a space between cd and /home. Anyhow the kde-jockey doesn't install 12.6 nowadays?
<lordievader> Hey DeadKP, how are you? Are you still alive, in contrast to your nick?
<DeadKP> haha :p
<compaq> i changed workinhg directory home
<lordievader> compaq: That was just an example, however I have a feeling that using the jockey (additional drivers) is a tad bit easier for you, essentially it does the same thing.
<compaq> in the moent i using fglx driver in the additional drivers
<lordievader> compaq: Might be a risk, but you could try reinstalling it, through the jockey.
<compaq> i tried to instal in synaptic manager fglx update but problem is the same
<compaq> Thank you for your help tomorrow I will try to install the 12.6 driver and hopefully solve the problem thank you again
<lordievader> compaq: No problem, though I'm not sure if I was any help at all.
<compaq> I'll write tomorrow if I set it so that if someone has a similar problem to deal more easily
<lordievader> Anyhow I'm off to bed.
<BS-NOT> Unable to start akonadi. ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err contains '/usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't create/write to file '/tmp/ibO6v1sA' (Errcode: 13)' - how to debug?
<wa5qjh> Hoi!! just in case anybody's interested, I tried the yannubuntu boot-repair-17072012  .iso to recover a lost kubuntu partition specifically using the "fail-safe" & 32bit  mode yesterday.
<wa5qjh> Worked pretty good!!
<wa5qjh>  It did not restore my old wubi ubuntu 11.04 installation tho I think if i knew more about what I was doing,  it might have.
<wa5qjh>  But the nice thing was it didnt bother a third OS I have running. PCBSD 9.0
<wa5qjh>  I call that REAL GOOD!!
<wa5qjh> pcbsd aka FreeBSD with a topping  ( much like  ubuntu on debian)  was listed as a UFS unknown filesystem
#kubuntu 2012-08-18
<petros> Hi to all, Does anyone of you know how to configure firefox so it automaticaly opens torrent files with ktorrent? I try to direct the file extention but I dont know where on earth to find the application with dolphin..
<BS> petros - Try 'which ktorrent' from a cmd prompt. (konsole or Ctrl-Alt-F1).
<petros> My firefox was really crippled after first install and I am still fixing it..
<JMichaelX> after upgrading to KDE 4.9, i am experiencing crashes when i try to open the settings for window decorations. anyone else seeing this?
<decci> I recently installed ubuntu server, and opted for encrytion when install.  now i am annoyed with constantly having to enter the password in order for it to boot, as i want to host this server, and wont be able to enter the password.  I am looking for someone who can help me remove it.
<moyuer> hi
<DaemonFC> I just installed Amarok 2.6 from kubuntu-backports, now it tells me that I have no MP3 or AAC encoders installed. Anyone else seeing this?
<Ze_Blob> may be i could take a screenshot if i can
<dougl> err how do I install a new hard drive in my 12.04 install? there is no fstab anymore and I want ext4 fs not 3 dont I?
<BluesKaj> dougl, do you mean an external drive or another drive connected to the pc
<dougl> BluesKaj, Hey - how are you?... I want to format my old 10.10 harddrive (sda) cuz I tar'd it onto my 12.04 install (sdb) - so yeah repartition and format (ext4) sda internal drive
 * dougl wants whole drive one partition ext4
<lordievader> Hello everyone
<dougl> I know fdisk and fstab and not mkfs etc so I googled and found docs on howto 8.04 that is too old and did not  work
<BluesKaj> dougl, you can use the live-cd or gparted to partition and reformat the drive
<BluesKaj> dougl, gparted also has a live-cd  version ...vey handy
<gits1225> Guys, I am trying to select a different font for Konsole but there are only a limited set of fonts to choose from and all of 'em are monospace fonts. I see a lot of fonts in font management like Arial, but its not accessible from konsole?
<dougl> BluesKaj, k - thanks... err and what is the 12.04 equivelant to fstab?
<gits1225> /etc/fstab ?
<killown> WHY kde doesn't allow press simultaneously the two mouse bottoms at the same time?
<GirlyGirl> killown: How does KDE stop you from pushing down the mouse buttons?
<gits1225> Haven't anyone tried changing their konsole font before? pffft >.<
<killown> if I press at the same time doesnt happen anything
<BluesKaj> dougl, don't worry about fstab , partition you drive and install the OS
<dougl> BluesKaj, I dont want to install anything on it - I just want it to be a mounted data drive.
<gits1225> UUID=2a490dbe-87e6-4698-8a28-99f0c0603d59       /media/data     ext4    user,auto       0       2
<BluesKaj> dougl, ok sudo mount /dev/sdX /nmt , it should show up as well ,after doing sudo update-grub . To find the partiton do sudo fdisk -l
<gits1225> dougl: use that example
<BluesKaj> partition/drive
<killown> when the two-bottoms are pressed this simulate the middle mouse bottom, what useless feature? how to get ride of this?
<killown>  I know now what's going on
<lordievader> You know that the /dev/sdX can change...That is why UUID is so useful :)
<gits1225> yeah
<dougl> BluesKaj, gits1225 - thank for the help :)
<gits1225> :D
<BluesKaj> lordievader, UUID doesn't seem to work with several differnt drives , hasn't worked here at least
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Is that so? Hmm, that is quite annoying, I always had to mount drives manually because of changing /dev/sdX, until I found that UUID is static per partition ;)
<BluesKaj> I'm not talking partitions . I mean separate hard drives , with 2 partitons per drive ...I'm running 2 ubuntus , 1 windows and 1 other linux OS on 2 drives plus an external media/data drive
<BluesKaj> lordievader,^
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I have 8 partitions over 3 drives, works fine.
<BluesKaj> raide ?
<BluesKaj> raided
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Nope, just plain and simple. That might be the difference?
<killown> my XORG.CONF Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"  and kde still persist with Emulate3Buttons enabled, how can I disable this from kde?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, using LVM ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No.
<BluesKaj> what method did you use , lordievader ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Euhh none really, just partition each drive with a few partitions. And mounted them through fstab with UUID.
<BluesKaj> I tried that , they still kept changing , each drive sees the others with different /dev/sdXs
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The UUID or the /dev/>
<lordievader> >=?
<killown> I am on ubuntu and using kubuntu-desktop how can I dowgrade kde 4.9 for 4.8?
<killown> kubuntu 4.9 is a total bug
<killown> .0 releases isn't very reliable
<Ze_Blob> really ?
<killown> wrong choice kubuntu developers did when updated this for 4.9, too early for that
<Ze_Blob> i have kde 4.9 on kubuntu 12.10 and so far so good, but i haven't used it  a lot
<killown> why not wait for  4.9.1
<Ze_Blob> where does it bug for instance ?
<killown> thousand of bugs
<killown> the more annoying of those eats cpu
<killown> slowness in somethings
<killown> very very slow to start after system boot
<Ze_Blob> you are still on 12.04 with the backport ?
<killown> at somethings*
<killown> Ze_Blob, yes
<Ze_Blob> 4.9 is standard on the 12.10
<Ze_Blob> it seems as fast as before
<Ze_Blob> there a SSD on this laptop though
<lordievader> 4.9 on 12.04 here is no problem, didn't notice the change at first though XD
<killown> raid5 here
<Ze_Blob> could nepomunk be a ressource hog ?
<killown> I disabled nepomuk, this also eats cpu
<Ze_Blob> have you opened a tasks manager to see which process make the trouble ?
<killown> for a while dolphin
<killown> but the biggest problem is Emulate3Buttons
<killown> kde doesnt disable it
<killown> useless feature nowdays, who here has a old mouse?
<lordievader> killown: Did kde disable it in 4.8?
<killown> didn't remember that
<killown> but why this is enabled?
<killown> xorg.conf  >    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<killown> unity respect this conf!
<lordievader> killown: Hold on a moment, then it was no problem, at least not big enough to remember and now with 4.9 it is a big problem?
<killown> lordievader, now I am trying to play CS GO
<killown> and I need press the two mouse bottoms at same time
<lordievader> killown: A game?
<killown> YES
<Ze_Blob> killown may be it can be configured in the KDE configuration ?
<Ze_Blob> there are so many options
<killown> Ze_Blob, didn't found
<lordievader> killown: The Emulate3Buttons false thing didn't work? No seems a bit wierd to me.
<killown> lordievader, "no" "false" doesnt works
<Ze_Blob> killown: may be in "desktop configuration" of the current activity there are setting for the various buttons
<killown> Ze_Blob, you mean system configuration?
<Ze_Blob> nope
<killown> where is this desktop configuration?
<Ze_Blob> on the top left of the screen
<Ze_Blob> configurate desktop view
<Ze_Blob> but nah it shouldn't be that
<killown> ok, now way to fix, need to get ride of kde for a while, solution is changing for unity
<killown> I am losing time with kde 4.9, the way kubuntu developers is leading with kde is wrong, they don' t care much with stability so compiling kde by myself should be the right choice, thanks all.
<lordievader> killown: Try Xfce, it still has a desktop. Sure it ain't so pretty as unity/gnome3 but it is still a desktop.
<killown> lordievader, I would try ion3
<killown> gnome2
<lordievader> killown: What is ion3?
<killown> tilling wm
<lordievader> Hmm might be a good thing for my server, I'll look into it, thanks.
<BS> Unable to start akonadi. ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err contains '/usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't create/write to file '/tmp/ibO6v1sA' (Errcode: 13)' - how to debug?
<kubuntu> rconq keeps crashing.
<Guest59229> damn it its shit.
<Guest59229> whoever decides to put rconq inn with kubuntu should be made t use it in a prison cellfor 50 years, that'll teach'em.
<Guest59229> piece of shit rconq.
<Guest59229> shame on it.
<Guest59229> and all its suggested packages.
<Guest59229> seg fault 11
<Guest59229> fuck off
<FloodBotK1> Guest59229: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest59229> x 30 a day
<lordievader> Guest59229: I believe no one uses it, not sure why it is still in Kubuntu by default.
<Num83rGuy> I removed pulse audio and now use ALSA because pulse was giving me lots of problems.  I now don't have sound in Chrome. Does any one know how to fix this?
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: For as far as I know, there can only be one instance that uses ALSA, that is why PA was invented.
<Num83rGuy> Nothing else should be using ALSA save perhaps KDE itself.
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: Hmm, too bad BluezKay isn't online, he usually know what to do with sound, I don't have experience with a Kubuntu install without PA. You have verified that ALSA works right?
<dougl> I just finished doing a sudo tar -cvzf /home/username/archive.tgz /media/olddrives/ and now I try to open/read the file in midnight commander and it does not open... what do you use to backup folders in 12.04?
<lordievader> dougl: I use rsync, to copy the data over to my backup server. I don't like all the compression stuff, gone wrong in the past.
<Num83rGuy> lordievader: Yeah, everything I have tried works so far.  Pulse was causing huge network loads, (broadcast to net work keeps getting turned on some how) chrome had the studdering sound issue with Chrome, crashes, hangs just horrible.
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: PA shouldn't do all those things... Strange.
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: Does PA work in a live-cd the way it should?
<Num83rGuy> lordievader: I haven't used a live CD long enough to test that.  This computer is basically my desktop, the home media server, Internet gateway,etc.
<Num83rGuy> lordievader: Pulse usually works great for a while.  My kids sometimes use this computer and as I am the only user they use my account. perhaps this is the root of the problem. LOL
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: You could try testing in there, if it works reinstalling might be the fix.
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: Might very well be the problem.
<lordievader> :P
<Num83rGuy> lordievader: Thank you I am going to re install pulse and see about fixing the studdering Chrome sound issue. a reinstall at this point is a no go, too many updates and added programs to download.  Probably make an account for the kids and keep the pass to myself. I don't let them on mine much so I  just was letting them use my account so they couldn't sneak on with out permission.
<Num83rGuy> lordievader:  They have their own computer but, it is quite old and doesn't play any games well.
<Num83rGuy> lordievader: Hmm I might ask in the plain #ubuntu channal first. Again, thanks.
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: I believe PA has its own channel even, you might find help there too.
<lordievader> Num83rGuy: No problem and good luck, btw.
<Eruaran> I've just updated Kubuntu 12.04 to KDE 4.9... Everything seems to work fine for a few minutes and then some desktop indicator of some kind appears... it has a little colour monitor on it with some bar thats going back and forth, my display starts flickering horribly and then applications just stop working properly, keyboard stops working and eventually everything just freezes.
<Eruaran> Does anybody know what that thing is becuase its totally f***iing up my system
<Eruaran> I have to hard reset
<Eruaran> It could start up again any moment
<Eruaran> I need help because this renders my computer unusable
<Eruaran> I wish I never updated now
<Eruaran> these kinds of updates are always a clusterf***
<Eruaran> either someone knows about it or I have to reinstall
<lordievader> Eruaran: Did you do a regular apt-get upgrade, or a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Eruaran> both
<Eruaran> I upgraded everything then did a dist upgrade
<lordievader> Eruaran: Perhaps by now there is a bug fix.
<Eruaran> everything is fully upgraded and up to date
<Eruaran> everything seems to be working fine until that thing appears
<lordievader> Eruaran: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1143034 Downgrading doesn't seems to be an option.
<Eruaran> looks like a progress bar or a brightness indicator or something with a little monitor icon next to it
<lordievader> Eruaran: What thing do you mean exactly?
<Eruaran> I don't know what it is
<Eruaran> but once that thing starts up its all downhill from there
<lordievader> Eruaran: Can you perhaps show a screenshot?
<Eruaran> yes when it starts happening again
<Eruaran> its the screen brightness display indicator
<Eruaran> if I try to change the brightness that's what comes up
<Eruaran> its not working properly and causing absolute mayhem, rendering the whole system unusable
<lordievader> Eruaran: Perhaps it is the driver that is causing all this, what kind of GFX card do you have?
<Eruaran> Intel graphics
<Eruaran> just Intel integrated graphics HD3000 I think
<lordievader> Eruaran: Hmm I see, then that shouldn't be a problem, I think.
<Eruaran> I never change the screen brightness, so I don't care if I can just disable it somehow
<lordievader> Eruaran: You can throw the key binding out the window...
<Eruaran> it happens even if I don't touch the brightness myself though
<Eruaran> I'm turning off anything to do with screen brightness or display changes in power management
<Eruaran> I think if KDE tries to even dim the display after a few minutes of inactivity this problem occurs
<Eruaran> you cant even type
<lordievader> Eruaran: No access to a tty?
<Eruaran> even if I change to a CLI console (ctrl+alt+f3 for example) I cant type in a console
<lordievader> Eruaran: So you have access to a tty, but in there you can't login?
<Eruaran> thats right
<Eruaran> because the keyboard becomes unusable
<Eruaran> whatever is going wrong when the brightness indicator appears on screen is screwing up everything
<Eruaran> the system heats up, you can hear the fan starting to hike up
<lordievader> Eruaran: That is a real pain, is reinstalling an option?
<Eruaran> (this is a notebook)
<lordievader> Eruaran: Yeah I guessed as much.
<Eruaran> well I've turned off anything to do with changing the display in power management... so maybe that will work around it
<lordievader> Eruaran: Haven't seen a desktop yet where you could change the brightness.
<Eruaran> yes :P
<Eruaran> I never change the brightness so if this works I'll be happy
<lordievader> Eruaran: I hope that it is a workaround.
<Eruaran> yes, hopefully this will work
<Eruaran> I'll submit a bug report
<lordievader> Eruaran: Good idea.
<Eruaran> I have a feeling this problem is 'solved' for me
<Eruaran> As long as the brightness indicator  doesn't come into play everything is fine
<Eruaran> very wierd and nasty bug whatever it is
<lordievader> Eruaran: For a laptop the brightness settings are quite usefull.
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> usually I leave the default settings
<Eruaran> but in this case its causing an unusual problem
<lordievader> Eruaran: Hope there comes a bug fix for this soon.
<Eruaran> I don't know if its a KDE thing or Kubuntu specific
<Ze_Blob> what make lpc_ich exactly i have some error message in "dmesg" about it on a clevo sandy bridge based 12-10 kubunto
<Ze_Blob> seems an intel related module
<Eruaran> lordievader: thanks for your patience... I was having a mini freakout there for a while
<lordievader> Eruaran: Oh it quite all right, I've seen worse :P
<lordievader> Eruaran: Lock-ups are annoying...
<Eruaran> yeah
<lordievader> Eruaran: I don't remember who said it but: As long as we have computers, they will crash.
<Eruaran> Someone from IBM probably :P
<lordievader> Eruaran: Perhaps.
<ubuntu> test
<monkeyjuice> hmmm
#kubuntu 2012-08-19
<em> is it possible to install ubuntu like you install slackware, like with fdisk and such?
<tuttu> tuttu
<hipitihop> I have a virgin box with an Asus P8H77-M LE motherboard, an LGA1115 based board. System only has one hdd, an intel 330 120Gb SSD on sata3. Machine boots 10.04 livecd fine from usb flash drive, but fdisk -l from tty2 only shows the flash drive, the ssd not listed. Can someone pls help.
<hipitihop> s/1115/1155
<Roey> hello, I have a mount command that is taking 100% cpu time... I tried killing it but it doesn't die.
<esoxnicholas> On a slightly older kubuntu livecd i'm trying to chroot into a system but i keep getting the error that there is no /bin/bash or /bin/sh
<SaEeDIRHA> hi , i am using kubuntu 11.10, how can i update it  to newer release ?
<jdrs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<jdrs> make sure you back up first.
<jdrs> oh, he quit earlier.
<jdrs> wrong guy -_-
<lordievader> Good morning
<pjoe> hi, been having problems with vpnc since friday ... can see there was some npr updates, anyone knows if this could be related?
<pjoe> it connects fine, but no traffic goes through to the other end .. routes are correct .. also everything was working fine friday morning ... and still works fine in windoze
<markus> how can enter alternative nameservers?
<markus> resolv.conf says that changes I do by hand will be overwritten
<markus> so where would I add the dns servers?
<markus> found it :)
<lordievader> markus: You can change the dns settings from the Network Manager.
<markus> lordievader: Checking that. I changed /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf by hand
<gotwig> how to get KDE Gluon?
<lordievader> gotwig: http://gluon.gamingfreedom.org/node/3
<gotwig> for ubuntu, dude,
<lordievader> gotwig: And my link isn
<gotwig> do I have to compile it
<lordievader> 't?
<gotwig> no ubuntu package
<lordievader> gotwig: I don't see any mention of a package or ppa on the gluon website, so yes I think compiling is your only option.
<jdrs> I saw a deb package
<jdrs> I don't know if it would work.
<jdrs> The harmattan section in the linux binaries
 * gotwig is afk
<lordievader> jdrs: I have a feeling that package will not work, but it might just do the trick.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<siar> Yo
<BluesKaj> sideswipe_, yo yo maa ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<Roey> BluesKaj:  heh
<Roey> howdy
<goga> hi guys, know anyone kde developers channel?
<lordievader> goga: kde-dev, I believe it is.
<goga> ty
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I have this mount command running in the background consuming 100% cpu time, which I can't kill with kill -9...
<Roey> it's been running for a couple of days now
<Roey> BluesKaj:  how can I kill it?
<Roey> I read that it is waiting on the kernel
<Roey> to respond.
<Roey> but then, why would the darned thing consume so much cpu time??
<BluesKaj> Roey, use the system monitor , and terminate it
<Roey> it's not disappearing
<Roey> I tried kill -9 as well
<BluesKaj> ok , what did you mount ?
<Roey> I tried issuing mount /dev/sdd2 /backup
<Roey> where /dev/sdd2 is a usb drive
<BluesKaj> then do sudo umount /dev/sddd2
<Roey> I tried that and got that it was not mounted.
<Roey> umount: /dev/sdd2: not mounted
<BluesKaj> Roey, are you transferring files perhaps , that will take a lot od cpu
<Roey> I am not
<Roey> not that I know of
<Roey> and when I strace -p the pid, it shows nothing
<BluesKaj> Roey, did you try , kill -9 pidnumber ?
<BluesKaj> odd
<Roey> yes.
<BluesKaj> killall -9  processname
<Roey> also, another weird behavior:  I think it is KWin's fault... I have xchat and pidgin confined to a certain desktop.  When they update and if I happen to be on another desktop when they notify me of something new, everything window-related just slows down
<Roey> BluesKaj:  killall -9 did nothing either.
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted ?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  am considering..
<Roey> that saddens me.
<BluesKaj> why , it's just a reboot , or are you one of those  guys in the pi**ing contest about "uptime"
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<artao> hai ... is there some way i can change the increment for my keyboard volume keys? .... right now every tap changes volume by 5% .. i'd prefer a 1% change
<artao> i see no option for that in the keyboard settings dialog
<J-rock> can someone give me a hand with a sound isse in 12.04?
<J-rock> anyone?
<J-rock> Can anyone please help me with a sound isse?
<J-rock> issue*
<BluesKaj> J-rock, please explain your problem in more detail
<J-rock> In Phonon I cannot select any of my hardware (soundcard) to be the default playback. It was working yesterday. I suspect Pulse Audio is the cause but I do not know how to get back.
<J-rock> in Phonon the drop downs are empty...
<J-rock> Any help is greatly appreciated.
<BluesKaj> J-rock, look in phonon >audio hardware setup , tab , and reset the inputs and outputs to what they were yesterday if you recall
<BluesKaj> the audio hardware setup tab is the pulseaudio setting
<J-rock> the inputs and outputs have no options in them currently. They are empty boxes...
<BluesKaj> J-rock, have you updated/upgraded yet today ?
<J-rock> i have no software updates if that is what you are asking
<J-rock> in the Device Pref all of the choices are grayed out. I see Built in Audio Analog Stereo but can not select it...
<BluesKaj> `open a terminal, type alsamixer , tell what the audio chip is
<J-rock> alsamixer is hashed (/usr/bin/alsamixer)
<gromith> I want to share my laptops wireless internet with a desktop. Whats the easiest way to do that?
<gromith> share as in share via a cable
<BluesKaj> gromith, either #ubuntu or ##networking would be good chats to ask that question since there are more ppl there...never tried that so i have no knowledge of it
<BluesKaj> J-rock, did you open a terminal , alsamixer
<J-rock> BluesKaj, Yes it said - alsamixer is hashed (/usr/bin/alsamixer)
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> J-rock, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils \
<BluesKaj> don't use the \
<J-rock> should i reboot?
<BluesKaj> sudo alsa force-reload
<J-rock> still no sound card
<BluesKaj> J-rock, if there was no output , then reboot , force reload doesn't always work anymore
<J-rock> k thank you
<doomspinat> Hi, what is the least restrictive wifi regdomain? I live so far off that it doenst matter anyway.
<dabauer> list
<shadeslayer> doomspinat: I think Europe and US
<shadeslayer> oh wait, Wikipedia says its Japan
<shadeslayer> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<dougl> my 12.04 install does not automount my ide cdrom (jmicron) any suggestions?
<lordievader> dougl: In the system settings under removable media is the "enable automatic mounting" ticked?
<doomspinat> shadeslayer: ty yes japan has the most channels but i went trieing around and experienced that i could just use 100mW transmit power with jp, whereas US allows even 501mW
<shadeslayer> heh, interesting, but this Is not really the place to discuss it :)
<antonio_> how to install oxygen transparent in kubuntu 12.04?
<Peace-> antonio_: you could get crash with that
<Peace-> antonio_: it's not quite stable use that
<Peace-> antonio_: i have seen kdenlive crash all  the time using that stuff
<Peace-> antonio_: use repo stuff  it's always better
<seb_> :)
<Roey> hi.  http://pastebin.com/V5gf0S9d  <-- Why are these messages clogging up my Syslog and dmesg output
<Roey> ?
<Peace-> Roey: i will read
<Roey> thank you Peace
<Peace-> Roey: it's a stupid bug
<Peace-> Roey: nothing of you should care btw
<Roey> ahhhhh okay phew.
<Roey> I did notice a hexdump at some point
<Roey> too
<Peace-> Roey: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=665477
<ubottu> Debian bug 665477 in packagekit "packagekit: dbus reports 'Activating service ...PackageKit' at random intervals throughout the day" [Minor,Open]
<Roey> oh ok
<Roey> Peace-:  what about the CPU temperature threshold error?
<Roey> is this related?
<Peace-> i think no
<Roey> ok
<Peace-> Roey: it says fan speed normla
<Peace-> or CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock
<Peace-> so speed fan faster and so on...
<Roey> what do you mean? spin the fan faster? I don't know, the kernel is suppose to take care of that I thoguht
<Roey> I'm just-a-user
<TeslaTony> I recently upgraded to 12.10 and am locked out of connecting to any saved wifi connections because I don't have the right permissions. Does anyone know how I can change that?
<TheMiner> hola muchacos
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!!
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me , i have a small issue with polkit authenfication . for example when i try to install updates the prompt give me the choice for selecting a user before entering password . i want to have the current user to be prompted without  having to select  the user  even if there is multiple  user that can execute this operation
<iharp> Is there an idea setup for gaming on kubuntu? A tweak of some sort or at least non-essential processes that can be killed to run games in wine/Playonlinux?
<iharp> !gaming
<seb_> :)
#kubuntu 2013-08-12
<rick_> Having issues with lvpnc, I can stop it with "service lvpnc stop", How can I keep it from starting at boot?
<rjdohnert> remove it from /etc/init.d
<rjdohnert> If it starts with KDE disable it using the Startup and Shutdown utility in system settings
<rick_> what is it called in the service manager? I don't see lvpnc listed
<rick_> I gave this a try, edit  /etc/default/openvpn| changed AUTOSTART=none, I'll reboot and see if that fixes it, else /etc/init.d/lvpnc is going to the trash
<jalcine> I've been having issues with my power management tools not changing the monitor brightness
<jalcine> it's fixed at 90% and won't drop below that
<jalcine> or higher
<jalcine> yeah, it's fixed at 91.000 according to xbacklight
<dragu_> hi, any fix known to mysql-server problem on kubuntu 13.04 after update?
<dragu_> hi, any fix known to mysql-server problem on kubuntu 13.04 after update?
<valorie> dragu_: do you have a bug number?
<dragu_> valorie: I don't, should I and how to get one?
<dragu_> I would like to install mysql-server-5.1, but apt-get remove mysql-server-core-5.5 trying delete 3/4 of my kubuntu
<twager> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path.
<twager> For distribution installation package names and missing apps information, run: inxi --recommends
<valorie> and what did inxi --recommends say?
<valorie> dragu_: so you are trying to downgrade?
<dragu_> valorie: yes, to working version
<twager> valorie: Told me inxi was not installed
<valorie> and inxi isn't available for raring, according to ubottu
<valorie> hmmm
<dragu_> valorie: http://pastebin.com/nxdPCtgL
<twager> CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (-MCP-) clocked at 1000.000 Mhz Kernel~3.10.0-6-generic i686 Up~14 min Mem~324.9/4033.1MB HDD~580.1GB(-) Procs~141 Client~Quassel [M] v0.9.0 (dist-3b9dd10) inxi~1.7.31
<valorie> hmmm, I've seen one other report of this
<twager> valorie: I using Saucy
<Tm_T> dragu_: I wonder why you would like to downgrade mysql
<valorie> it seems worthwhile to file or at least search for a bug report
<valorie> I mean, you have the list, so you *could* go ahead, and then re-add those packages, but that seems very risky to me
<dragu_> valorie: because 5.5 doesn't work http://pastebin.com/VhRni081
<jussi> twager: is that in quassel?
 * valorie has done something silly like that before
<twager> jussi: It is..
<jussi> inxi is included in quassel. you need to install gawk
<jussi> !info gawk
<ubottu> gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 719 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<twager> jussi: apt-get install inxi install it
<twager> !seen dutchy
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Nilli> I'm using a Kubuntu 12.04 live USB stick now, trying to install a game into my home folder.. Dolphin says I have 2.6 GiB free (when I'm in the game's installation folder) but the game says there's not enough space. I did "cat /dev/urandom > file.txt" to see how little I had, but it kept going beyond what the game says it requires..
<Nilli> does anyone know if I should've installed the game in a better folder somewhere, or what else could be wrong?
<Nilli> I also did "df -h" and every line listed has enough space for this game besides "/rofs" and "/run/lock"
<Nilli> oh, I just noticed that the amount missing is growing if I just wait between tries... at first it said it needed an additional 78 MB, then I waited and on the next try it needed an additional 80 MB... this should be a good clue, but I don't know what to do with it.
<hateball> Nilli: well when you run live your disk is your RAM...
<hateball> well, vice versa
<Nilli> but things I place in my home folder stay permanently on the USB stick
<Nilli> and even so... "free -m" shows way more than this game should ever need... >_<
<hateball> Nilli: Yes, but that's because the stick has a partition for /home. *all* your RAM does not get allocated for the live-session, otherwise you could not run anything at all :)
<hateball> provided the stick is large enough, you could install a permanent environment on it, but it would be terribly slow
<Nilli> since I have permanent settings and files on it, I thought that's what I have done
<hateball> hmmm, I see you said install game to the home folder... do you mean unpacking it from the internet or using the package manager?
<Nilli> I believe it's a 16 GB stick but I failed when installing it so I only allocated 4 GB to it... is there a way for me to install a new Kubuntu on it from the stick itself? I don't have access to this computer's software so I can only use the hardware thanks to the stick
<Nilli> I downloaded an install.sh from the game's website, it installed its own "launcher", and when I run the launcher I believe it attempts to download patch files. it's an mmo.
<Nilli> I told it to install itself in ~/Games/
<hateball> alright, then it should work I think. And no you cant install on top of your running session. If you had another stick however...
<Nilli> ah.. so if I boot from something else, mount this as a storage device and then install on it, it could work.. but wouldn't another stick run into the same memory issue?
<Nilli> gonna try reboot and see if that frees up enough MB just to get past this threshold.. might be back later
<Nilli> thanks for your time hateball
<hateball> oh s/he left
<xxl> ?
<mmdsy> ///
<RaymondTracer> I need a hand
<RaymondTracer> I cant seem to launch anything from Terminal
<RaymondTracer> Always get an error along the lines of "unable to open display ":0""
<RaymondTracer> Its fustrating because I cant launch Gparted and I usually use that to see what drive is what
<twager> CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (-MCP-) clocked at 1000.000 Mhz Kernel~3.10.0-6-generic i686 Up~13 min Mem~599.9/4033.1MB HDD~580.1GB(0.6% used) Procs~145 Client~Quassel [M] v0.9.0 (dist-3b9dd10) inxi~1.7.31
<RaymondTracer> Nevermind, Discovered UXTerminal can still launch programs
<OttovonBismarck> My time is borked, all timezones display as UTC
<OttovonBismarck> Current default time zone: 'Australia/Sydney'
<OttovonBismarck> Local time is now:      Mon Aug 12 09:41:57 UTC 2013.
<OttovonBismarck> Universal Time is now:  Mon Aug 12 09:41:57 UTC 2013.
<OttovonBismarck> this is the output from reconfiguring tzdata
<OttovonBismarck> sudo ntpdate -q pool.ntp.orgserver 203.217.30.156, stratum 3, offset 0.011155, delay 0.05205
<OttovonBismarck> server 128.184.218.53, stratum 3, offset 0.004126, delay 0.03468
<OttovonBismarck> server 116.66.162.4, stratum 2, offset 0.015012, delay 0.03456
<OttovonBismarck> server 202.60.94.15, stratum 3, offset 0.003781, delay 0.06224
<OttovonBismarck> 12 Aug 09:43:46 ntpdate[3097]: adjust time server 116.66.162.4 offset 0.015012 sec
<FloodBotK1> OttovonBismarck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OttovonBismarck> that's hardly a flood
<OttovonBismarck> ntp works fine but KDE seems to insist everything is UTC
<OttovonBismarck> i can change my timezone to anywhere and the time displays as UTC
<RaymondTracer> I hate how Steam has trading cards now
<RaymondTracer> Been playing games on Windows for ages now
<RaymondTracer> Its nice to come back to Linux
<OttovonBismarck> force reinstalling tzdata seems to have fixed it
<topoi> hello, can anyone help me with a Kmail problem?
<topoi> Am I in the wrong place or something? No one chatting...
<Pici> No one else is having any issues. Kubuntu is perfect ;)
<topoi> Pici, nice try ;)
<Shaan7> ah perfeKt you mean? :P
<topoi> Well, Kubuntu is the closest to that I've experienced so far... but still annoying as hell when basic things stop working!
<topoi> <3 Kubuntu; H8 Kmail
<darki2010> hallo
<genii> Hello darki2010
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978107/
<ss_haze> anybody knows why this happens lately
<ss_haze> ?
<genii> ss_haze: Try putting a space between "transform" and "-i"
<ss_haze> [filter_transform.so] critical: cannot open input file test.mp4.trf!
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978117/
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978126/
<genii> ss_haze: Did you also put a space between "xvid" and "-o" ?
<ss_haze> [filter_transform.so] critical: cannot open input file test.mp4.trf!
<ss_haze> I could use these commands from terminal in past
<ss_haze> genii somehow I managed to do it
<topoi> does anyone know how i can get Kmail to _actually_ remember my IMAP password?
<topoi> it won't behave
<topoi> any Pure Data users on here also?
<ronnoc> Hi all. Quick ? - Do the Phased Updates that Canonical is rolling out affect all flavors? (I'm assuming yes) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04
<Pibble> Yay commandline... D:
<Basstard`> Where do I set to show updates for either the next LTS, the next STS, or nothing at all in 12.04?
<genii> Basstard`: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Basstard`> genii: Ah, hm, update-manager-core & -kde wasn't installed. Are they installed by default in 12.04?
<Pibble> O.o
 * Pibble pokes muon update manager
<genii> Basstard`: I don't know if they are part of the base install or not, sorry.
<Pibble> wooo 10kb worth of updates
<Basstard`> Ah, seems Muon is the default for Kubuntu 12.04 which pulls update-manager-kde & -core whereas Apper does not.
#kubuntu 2013-08-13
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm using Kubuntu 12.04. My Window Decorations are Plastik. My Desktop Theme is Air for Netbooks. I can't for the life of me figure out how to change the color of my entire panel all the way across. Any ideas?
<littlegirl> I've got all the rest of the colors the way I like them, but my panel is still the default grey (which does not go with the hot pink rest of it all). (:
<alfonsojon> Hi.
<alfonsojon> I'm using Kubuntu on the ARM Chromebook
<alfonsojon> Ironically, it's the smoothest Linux distro on this specific Chromebook. However, I was wondering, are there any proprietary drivers for the Mali T604 I can install to improve the experience?
<alfonsojon> Right now, 2D acceleration is pretty "meh". It works but it's very laggy and just undesirable.
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know how to change the background color of the panel in Kubuntu 12.04?
<Pibble> Which panel?
<littlegirl> The default panel at the bottom. The one with the main Kubuntu menu, the tasks, and the kickoff.
<Pibble> Find a different theme
<Pibble> there are a ton of them out there
<Pibble> I think 12.04 has oxygen and air by default
<littlegirl> I've figured out how to theme it sort of, which just changes it from light grey to dark grey to black, and that's the end of my selections. I'd just like to change its color to pink. (:
<Pibble> but there are thousands of them
<littlegirl> Thanks. I'll see if I can figure it out. I'
<Pibble> :3
<littlegirl> I've got all my other colors just the way I want them, but this panel is being difficult. (:
<Pibble> Yeah, themes will do what you want
<Pibble> :3
<littlegirl> Cool, thanks. I'll see if I can do it without messing up everything else. (: (: (:
<alfonsojon> Can anyone help me out with my laptop?
<alfonsojon> KDE runs buttery-smooth minus 2D and 3D acceleration, and I'm stuck on Xrender.
<alfonsojon> This is on the Mali T604, and I can't find any drivers for it.
<littlegirl> alfonsojon: If you're still here, there's this page, but I have no idea whether it's legitimate or would be useful: https://github.com/hrw/chromebook-mali-driver
<littlegirl> alfonsojon: He seems to have some more information here: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2013/04/15/hardware-acceleration-on-chromebook/
<alfonsojon> Thanks
<littlegirl> alfonsojon: Any time. If neither of those help, you might want to do your searches with Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu since that's the more popular release, and anything that works for Ubuntu *should* work for Kubuntu. (:
<alfonsojon> littlegirl: Thanks
<alfonsojon> Alright :D
<alfonsojon> In fact, it should work better with Kubuntu if I'm not mistaken
<alfonsojon> KWin supports OpenGL ES a lot better AFAIK
<littlegirl> Yeah. I'm just thinking that when I do searches for Kubuntu stuff, a lot of the time I get Ubuntu results, so I tend to do Ubuntu searches if I can't find whatever I'm looking for with a Kubuntu search. (:
<littlegirl> If you're having slow performance, did you turn off Desktop effects? That can make a nice difference. (:
 * littlegirl uses older hardware, so she turns those off.
<alfonsojon> It's not slow performance
<alfonsojon> Like I said before, it's just "meh"
<littlegirl> LOL
<alfonsojon> whoops, CTRL+Q not for the win
<alfonsojon> But anyways, it's not slow, it's just "meh"
<littlegirl> Well, I'm happy, because I managed to find a theme that lets me turn my panel a different color, so my Kubuntu is now hot pink *everywhere*. (:
<alfonsojon> Vsync doesn't work, OpenGL mode works somewhat (I think?)
<alfonsojon> Even without compisition
<alfonsojon> Moving windows looks like they're chunking apart
<littlegirl> Ouch!
<alfonsojon> At least Kickoff opens smoothly
<alfonsojon> Plasma works fine
<alfonsojon> KWin? Eh.
<littlegirl> That's good. Now to just figure out the parts that don't. (:
<alfonsojon> I'm thinking about investing in a 16 GB SD-XC card
<alfonsojon> But one that's small and can hide under the plastic
<alfonsojon> That way, I can get near-USB 3.0 speeds and essentially a second internal SSD
<littlegirl> Nice!
<alfonsojon> But honestly
<alfonsojon> For $249, this laptop is a jouy
<alfonsojon> joy*
<littlegirl> That sounds like a great price! Did it come with Linux on it?
<alfonsojon> It's the ARM Chromebook :D
<alfonsojon> Technically, yes.
<littlegirl> That's Greek to me. (:
<alfonsojon> It's a google laptop
<alfonsojon> It runs Google Chrome OS
<Pibble> The chromebooks have google os
<Pibble> which IS linux
<alfonsojon> It's linux but locked down
<Pibble> but youre locked out of anything lowlevel on them
<littlegirl> Ah, like my Google tablet that wants to get Kubuntu Active on it when they have it figured out. (:
<alfonsojon> Not full GNU
<Pibble> Im on a chomebook c7
<Pibble> right now
<Pibble> running kubuntu
<alfonsojon> Pibble: I'm debating removing the BIOS read-only screw and flashing a custom BIOS
<littlegirl> Pibble, thanks for the help! I'm all hot pink in my panel now. (:
<Pibble> alfonsojon: do a whole lot of research on it.
<alfonsojon> I have
<Pibble> littlegirl: welcome, glad I could help
<alfonsojon> I'm not doing it =yet= because it seems scary and I haven't even opened this laptop up yet
<alfonsojon> Scary being i don't want to kill it.
<Pibble> Dont do it until the machines are better understood too
<alfonsojon> Pibble
<alfonsojon> What's your opinion on the C7?
<alfonsojon> Is it worth the price or is the ARM one worth the $50?
<Pibble> C7 is a solid computer with a full OS
<Pibble> it is NOT a netbook
<alfonsojon> My main question is really battery life
<alfonsojon> Considering with mine, I get beyond what the paper says (7 hours, 6.5 hours advertised)
<alfonsojon> What do you get?
<Pibble> Full charge, with modest browsing and application... 2.5 hours
<alfonsojon> That's not that bad for the price
<Pibble> I could prolly bump that to 3ish if I tried
<Pibble> but that would limit the application of the entire computer
<alfonsojon> can't you swap out the HDD for an SSD and upgrade the battery?
<Pibble> In time, im sure
<Pibble> But it has more robust hardware
<alfonsojon> If it had an SSD, I'm sure the battery life would be better
<augie> whats a decent netbook to get if I just want to run Kubuntu on it?
<Pibble> Like I said, its a good laptop, but not a netbook
<alfonsojon> augie: Depends on what you need it for :)
<augie> im using an Acer F-020 right now running Kubuntu as a virtual machine
<alfonsojon> augie, what do you need to do with this laptop?
<augie> I'm a network security student and studying linux networking and security as a course. I don't want to run it as a virtual machine for long because I want to use it as a stand alone system
<alfonsojon> Is $995 too expensive for you?
<augie> for sure. I'm in Australia. everything is insanely expensive here
<alfonsojon> Because I really like the Galago UltraPro by System76
<alfonsojon> Ah.
<augie> I'm not sure so this might be a stuopid question but will I be able to install it on a chromebook? :P
<augie> I can get one for AUD$300
<alfonsojon> Which Chromebook?
<augie> http://www.harveynorman.com.au/acer-chromebook.html
<Pibble> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009VHRMOU
<Pibble> I have that one
<augie> how does it work for you?
<Pibble> Fine, for me
<augie> is there ANY way to install Kubuntu on top of ubuntu ? :S
<Pibble> You can install ubuntu then KDE
<augie> I want to install Kubuntu on my other machine which currently has ubuntu 13.04 and I HATE the unity desktop
<Pibble> Just run KDE instead of unity
<augie> I'll have to install it on top and the desktop will change to KDE right?
<alfonsojon> augie: My laptop just committed suicide
<alfonsojon> Which brings me to my main point
<augie> lol
<alfonsojon> If this is the Samsung ARM Chromebook, the support isn't the greatest.
<alfonsojon> I'm running Kubuntu 13.10 on my ARM Chromebook and it has its "quirks"
<alfonsojon> First of all, there is no video acceleration. Expect lag.
<augie> Samsung would be way to expensive here
<alfonsojon> It's the $249 USD one
<alfonsojon> Are you talking about the Acer one?
<augie> I was going for the Acer Chromebook
<augie> http://www.harveynorman.com.au/acer-chromebook.html
<alfonsojon> ah.
<alfonsojon> ........
<alfonsojon> Why is everything over in Australia so expensive!?
<alfonsojon> That laptop costs $199 here.
<alfonsojon> $1 USD = $1.09 AUD
<alfonsojon> Meaning if my laptop costs $249, it costs $272 AUD
<augie> because we're in the extreme end of the freakin world
<alfonsojon> And the $199 Acer one you're thinking about costs $217 AUD. Yet they're selling it for $300 AUD????
<alfonsojon> Well, that's besides the point
<augie> and by the time stuff gets here the transport cost is so huge that everything doubles in price sometimes
<alfonsojon> Pibble: How does Kubuntu run on your Acer chromebook?
<augie> I have ubuntu installed on my Acer F020 netbook but I want one to install and purely run Kubuntu on it or even BackTrack for my seucrity course
<alfonsojon> augie: It should work fine
<alfonsojon> You'll need to enable developer mode and use Chrubuntu though
<augie> Chrubuntu? what's that?
<augie> I won't be able to run the stock Kubuntu installation that I have on the Chromebook?
<alfonsojon> No.
<alfonsojon> It works the same but the installation process differs extremely
<alfonsojon> You can't just make a live USB and boot it that way
<augie> oh ok
<alfonsojon> unfortunately
<augie> haha why would it be simple :P
<augie> nothing worth doing ever is
<alfonsojon> It's actually not hard
<alfonsojon> You boot the laptop in developer mode
<alfonsojon> Run the chrubuntu script
<alfonsojon> Boot into ubuntu with CTRL+U when the developer mode nag appears.
<augie> Ok. I'll pop back in once I have the chromebook in front of me
<augie> I'm tempted to buy it today but I have to pay rent first :P
<alfonsojon> Good luck
<augie> Thanks mate.
<alfonsojon> No problem
<hyper_ch> hi there, for some reason, my hdmi monitor stopped working... or rather the kde systemsettings doesn't display it anymore.
<jussi> hyper_ch: did you try turning it on and off again? :D
 * jussi hugs hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> computer or screen?
<jussi> both
<jussi> hyper_ch: in anycase, please flesh out the details - what did you do before it, have you updated etc etc
<hyper_ch> jussi: I turned it off at home - plugged it in at work
<hyper_ch> my notebook
<hyper_ch> that's all I did
<jussi> Have you had it working at work before?
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> for months
<jussi> hyper_ch: sounds weird. Unless youve done an update, or the cable isnt properly plugged in, I have no idea!
<jussi> Sorry
<hyper_ch> I'll reboot
<hyper_ch> jussi: reboot fixed it somehow
<jussi> hyper_ch: hehe, who knows, maybe some daemon crashed
<hyper_ch> the vga screen worked
<hyper_ch> just hdmi didn't
<jussi> strange
<hyper_ch> oh well
<dragu_> hi, any fix known to mysql-server problem on kubuntu 13.04 after update?
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know how to stop kde while it's running? i just want to be able to run "X -configure" from tty1
<dragu_> hi, any fix known to mysql-server problem on kubuntu 13.04 after update?
<alvin> I see KDE 4.11 final release is scheduled for tomorrow. Here's hoping there will be packages soon :-)
<dragu_> hi, any fix known to mysql-server problem on kubuntu 13.04 after update?
<valorie> dragu, why not write to the list? or file a bug
<valorie> repeating yourself here isn't finding you an answer
<dragu_> valorie: where?
<valorie> where where?
<dragu_> "to the list"
<valorie> kubuntu-devel is the list, and you can use 'ubuntu-bug' in the cli
<dragu_> valorie: ok, thanks
<valorie> also, the forums are usually useful
<valorie> I just don't use them enough
<dragu_> ;)
<valorie> I sometimes answer, but have been too busy lately
<valorie> anyway, signing out for the night....
<yofel> dragu_: #ubuntu-server is also a good place to ask about server things
<yofel> they might know more
<dragu_> yofel: thanks
<jussi> How does one clear the recent documents opened history?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alvin> jussi: That's easy. Right-click it
<jussi> alvin: I discovered that after hunting through about a bazillion settings...
<luca> hi everybody! i have problems with kernel dependencies, who can help me?
<ignerious> hi everyone
<ignerious> :)
<ignerious> how to change the ksplash screen resolution????
<ignerious> how to change the ksplash screen resolution????
<ignerious> please help
<alvin> What's ksplash?
<ignerious> alvin: the screen that apears after username and password are given to login to kubuntu
<alvin> The rectangle that is only visible for a few seconds?
<ignerious> no there is a background image behind the rectangle
<ignerious> any body plaease help
<alvin> Well, I've never needed it, but I've found this. Worth a try. http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution Maybe changing the lightdm resolution helps. Otherwise it's the KDE resolution and you can just do that in settings.
<ignerious> alvin: sorry to say this is not at all
<alvin> That's remarkable. So, there is the resolution for GRUB and text mode. Afterwards, there's X, and X is split in lightdm, ksplash and KDE? Those are a lot of places to set a resolution for. I used to fix stuff like that in KDM's xrandr configuration, but that was when KDM was still used.
<ignerious> alvin yeah
<ignerious> how to change the ksplash screen resolution????
<ignerious> how to change the splash screen resolution in kubuntu????
<mydogsnameisrudy> ignerious: maybe this is what your looking for  http://askubuntu.com/questions/127851/change-boot-screen-resolution
<ignerious> mydogsnameisrudy: sir i want to change this resolution http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/1654/snapshot32.png
<ignerious> please help me
<mydogsnameisrudy> is your splash screen resolution differnt then your desktop resolution?
<ignerious> yeah
<ignerious> it uses 800x600 instead of 1900x1200
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm i dont know ...  maybe ask in  #ubuntu
<johnharris85> How do I put a file on my desktop? copying it to my user's desktop folder doesn't work
<alvin> It does. Maybe your ~/Desktop directory is just not visible on Plasma
<alvin> What I want to say is: "have you added the folderview widget?"
<johnharris85> alvin: I haven't, but I have now, thanks. I'm coming from windows was expecting it to just appear there, anyway to emulate windows functionality here or am I stuck with folder view?
<johnharris85> doesn't bother me but this is going to be for guys coming from windows as well and they're going to be non-technical
<alvin> johnharris85: Actually, I don't know, but I thought it was possible to set your folderview to the whole desktop.
<alvin> Ah, I see. Just right-click your desktop. You can set the layout to folderview
<johnharris85> alvin: aha, awesome got it, thanks for your help!
<ladylee> hi
<ladylee> guys i need help
<ladylee> im using linux mint 15 rite now
<ladylee> and i want to install Kubuntu
<ladylee> whats the newest version and how to install it?
<ladylee> is it the same way as ubuntu
<ladylee> ?
<ladylee> anyone?
<resure> Hi. Is that OK to install KDE on Ubuntu 13.04 and use it, or it's better to install Kubuntu?
<bbeck_> ladylee: The latest version is 13.04 available from http://www.kubuntu.org/
<yahyaa> can anyone please tell me why I can not see any words in my firefox browser, or any content??
<yahyaa> please help, I don't won't to format and reinstall my whole system!!
<yahyaa> #ubuntu
<genii> yahyaa: Did you install some new fonts recently?
<yahyaa> yes
<genii> yahyaa: This is most likely the problem.
<yahyaa> do u know how I can fix it
<yahyaa> basically what i did was copied a bunch of fonts that I already had to the true fonts folder
<genii> yahyaa: I would try removing them from there. You can make a folder in your home directory called .fonts     and then put them in there instead.
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is requiring much of my attention at the moment.
<yahyaa> wow, thanks alot, let me try that right quick!
<Anne-senpai> Hi.  Question on a wifi issue (Intel Wireless-N BGN using iwlwifi driver): I've noticed that my speed starts out decent enough, but drops to zero almost immediately.  I've searched through forums and blogs, and even tried using a Bash script to "force" it into 54 Mpbs, but even that doesn't work.  Any help on this?
<Anne-senpai> I'd had the same problem in 12.04 and 12.10, and am running 13.04 now.
<genii> Anne-senpai: This is the first I've ever heard of such an issue. It's very weird.
<Anne-senpai> It seems that all the Bash script really does is lie to NetworkManager, since it is listing the speed at 54Mbps, when any form of dowloading (including BitTorrent and just through a browser) seems to be at a maximum of 400Kbps down.
<Anne-senpai> It seems that all the Bash script really does is lie to NetworkManager, since it is listing the speed at 54Mbps...etc
<Anne-senpai> A simple page load for Google just took about 45 seconds, and a basic search (terms: "ubuntu speed drops") took about 30 seconds or more
<Anne-senpai> I have also tried this with the machine (single user, laptop) throughout the house, on several days of different weather, and line of sight and barrometric pressure doesn't change a thing
<Avihay> have you tried with a hard line?
<Anne-senpai> Yes.  Proper speed.  It is only when I am using wifi.
<Anne-senpai> Problem is that there is only one place in the house where the laptop and I can get along comfortably, and it can't be using a hard line there (too easy to trip everyone)
<Avihay> and does this happen only with your home wifi?
<Anne-senpai> No, sadly
<Avihay> I guess I'd go looking for a different/better driver
<Avihay> well, I've heard something bout disabling the N version of wifi protocol on some problematic boards improves performance (if I understand it correctly)
<Anne-senpai> Not entirely sure if I tried it, and not entirely sure what to do after running the one-liner to disable N
<Avihay> me neither :-<
<Anne-senpai> No, what I mean by that is, after I've run it (it being echo options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/51-disable-6235-11n.conf ), do I then reboot, disconnect then reconnect to the network, logout and back, etc
<Avihay> I guess ifdown ifup?
<genii> Looks like maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1034740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034740 in Linux "iwlwifi drops connection when using 802.11n" [High,Confirmed]
<himanshu_> hi, how do i install *.bin file on kubuntu?
<himanshu_> tried "./*.bin" got no command found
<genii> Remove the *
<genii> And substitute with the actual filename
<himanshu_> i ran with the filename only
<himanshu_> actually i want to install Qt
<himanshu_> so i download qt offline installer
<himanshu_> from here http://qt-project.org/downloads
<Avihay> himanshu_: it's easyer to install qt from the repositories
<mr-rich> Is Kubuntu 13.04 really LTS?
<jussi> mr-rich: not last time I checked... wy do you ask?
<mr-rich> zareason is offering "Kubuntu 13.04 LTS" as an option ...
<Riddell> mr-rich: got a URL?
<Riddell> probably a typo
<mr-rich> http://zareason.com/shop/Verix-530.html
<jussi> yeah, someone should shoot Cathy an email
<Riddell> now now that's a bit violent, we should just sent one :)
<streulma> hello, I don't know how to change the screen resolution on Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> streulma:  SystemSettings/Hardware/Display and Monitor/Display Configuration.
<DarthFrog> Or you could try krandr.
<streulma> is Kubuntu better to run in Macbook Pro Retina then Gnome ?
<DarthFrog> streulma:  I think you might be able to predict the answer if you come on to the #Kubuntu channel and ask if Kubuntu is better than GNOME. :-)
<[RoeyInABox]> hi
<[RoeyInABox]> ever since I upgraded to Ringtail, I've noticed that after a few hours, my graphics starts to really lag and chop up
<[RoeyInABox]> what's with this?  Is this a memory leak?
<chachan> guys, I'm having continuous disconnection on WiFi. Some details: http://paste.kde.org/pc5bdbfed/
<chachan> I don't see anything on dmesg, and syslog has a lot of reconnection things...
<chachan> I have more devices connected to this router without having disconnection. Also I tried connecting to my android using hotspot and I still get disconnected
<chachan> the weird thing is that network manager doesn't change its status, it thinks is still connected. Another thing is that I can't even ping the router API
<chachan> when I disconnect and connect through network manager, it restores the connection without any problem
<lectus> Hello! I installed Kubuntu 13.04. After updating and installing nvidia proprietary driver I reboot and now KDE is very slow, very unusable. How can I solve this?
<Lectus> Hello! Can anyone help me? I installed nvidia drivers and now KDE runs very slowly. How can I solve this?
#kubuntu 2013-08-14
<lokem> hi folks, i'm using 13.04 with dell latitude e6430.  everything works fine but somehow the touchpad doesn't respond sometimes.  anyway i can reset the device?
<RobertJDohnert_> Have you tried synaptiks
<lokem> is that a package in the repo?
<valorie> !info synaptiks
<ubottu> Package synaptiks does not exist in raring
<valorie> huh
<valorie> it is, though
<lokem> yeah, it is.  but under kde-config-touchpad.  i have it installed and i just ran it.  says there's no touchpad was found in system
<valorie> yikes
<RobertJDohnert_> Thats what i said, YIKES
<lokem> the touchpad works after a reboot, but it just "dies" after a while
<lokem> can't pinpoint when and how it hangs {G}
<lokem> psmouse serio1: DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<lokem> psmouse serio1: issuing reconnect request
<lokem> mmmm
<lokem> that looks suspicious :D
<FloodBotK1> lokem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobertJDohnert> http://resalxh.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/ubuntu-12-04-lts-x64-the-next-step-getting-touchpad-working/
<RobertJDohnert> lokem that should help you get your trackpad working
<lokem> cool.  let me have a look
<Basstard`> 12.04. QtCurve defaults to the oxygen icons for GTK+ programs, like Firefox and Midori. How do I change that to K/Faenza? If I rename /usr/share/icons/oxygen to something else then it uses KFaenza, but I would prefer not to do that.
<Okitain> Hi guys, I seem to have a problem with my hybrid AMD card: after installation, neither glxinfo nor amdcccle works.
<Okitain> Help, maybe?
<Okitain> I have Ubuntu 13.04, on which the default Intel card worked without much of a hitch.
<Basstard`> Okitain: You could ask AMD.
<Okitain> Basstard`: that's a bit of a hassle, isn't it?
<Basstard`> Okitain: Well, they're giving you this hassle in the first place.
<Okitain> Basstard`: also, it's only Ubuntu that doesn't configure the drivers right.
<Basstard`> Okitain: Intel GPUs work without hitches because they use free drivers. AMD are not friendly with their GPUs.
<Nilli> I'm using a Kubuntu 12.04 live usb stick, and I'd like to cancel some printer jobs in cups (http://localhost:631) but cups asks me for authentication and I have no clue what username and password to give it since it's just a live stick. anyone knows?
<RamchandraApte> Nilli: try using your username as your password (not sure about livecd username)
<RamchandraApte> There's an applet called Manage Print Jobs.
<RamchandraApte> (use alt+f2 and type manage print jobs to open the applet)
<RamchandraApte> Nakkel: ^
<RamchandraApte> *oops, sorry, it should be Nilli: ^
<Nilli> nothing comes up in F2 when I type "manage print jobs" so it seems I don't have that applet
<Nilli> my home folder is called "kubuntu" so I tried username kubuntu with no password, didn't work. username kubuntu with password kubuntu, didn't work.
<RamchandraApte> try alt+f2 and search for printer, there's a configuration module, maybe it'll allow cancelling of jobs
<RamchandraApte> I'm pretty sure there's a way to cancel printing jobs.
<Nilli> I got to Printer Configuration, but.. oh, ok. found a setting "allow users to cancel any jobs (not just their own)" :)
<Nilli> jobs cancelled, thanks :)
<RamchandraApte> all I did was alt+f2 and typed print and gave the search results :)
<Graf_Westerholt> RamchandraApte :D
<Nilli> eh, it's easy to stare yourself blind when you've fixed too many issues at once.. you helped me focus on the right area.
<kunguz> I have this SSH connection to my linux machine. I observed that the connection to the server dies after few minutes. I have the ssh configured with the default settings *openssh-server
<kunguz> Any clues what might be the reason behind it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MadEchidna> Hello all
<MadEchidna> so I installed Linux 3.11 RC5 on my system, and also uninstalled the Catalyst drivers for my radeon card so I could see how well the open source drivers are working
<MadEchidna> they are working quite well, actually, but there's a feature in Virtualbox that I need for work that doesn't work on 3.11 yet
<MadEchidna> when I boot to the stock kernel, my video driver doesn't work anymore, I can only use one monitor and it's super low res
<MadEchidna> anyone have any suggestions how I can make the stock kernel use gallium correctly?
<MadEchidna> I tried forcing dkms to recompile stuff but it only recompiled the virtualbox stuff not the radeon stuff
<kubuntu> hi all
<rd1381> hi
<rd1381> my kubuntu 13.4 shutdowns after closing the laptop lid for a while
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 13.04 out | KDE SC 4.11 updates http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11
<Riddell> 4.11 is out! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11
<rd1381> my kubuntu 13.4 shutdowns after closing the laptop lid for a while
<rd1381> somebody?
<chachan> o/
<chachan> rd1381, you can change that behavior
<rd1381> how?
<rd1381> I have nt had seen this behavior before
<chachan> rd1381, System Settings > Power Management
<rd1381> there is not there?
<rd1381> which option?
<chachan> Energy Saving, it says "When laptop lid closed"
<rd1381> I have selected to lock it
<rd1381> but after a while it shtdowns
<rd1381> its not duration based
<rd1381> cause last not it happened after 5 hours ,today after 20 min
<chachan> rd1381, do you have "Suspend Session" activated?. That could be the reason
<rd1381> no
<chachan> hm, did you check all tabs?, because there're different behaviors if you have AC power connected or not
<rd1381>  chachan:yes
<rd1381> y kubuntu 13.4 shutdowns after closing the laptop lid for a while
<eniac_petrov_> Hello guys
<eniac_petrov_> do you know the name of the new kde wallet / gnome keyring protocol?
<eniac_petrov_> I cannot find info in Google
<eniac_petrov_> they must use commont database now
<roasted> Hello friends. With the introduction of the 4.11 PPA to 13.04, is there capability to stream videos over Samba without any wizardry?
<eniac_petrov_> @roasted Samba is not part of the KDE. I have standart samba server on an old PC as a home server with Ubuntu 12.04 and there's no problem. Even via WIFI
<roasted> eniac_petrov_: well, whatever issue I ran into with Samba was exclusive to KDE. That issue doesn't exist on any other DE.
<roasted> I'm hoping once my VM is done upgrading that I'll be graced with a 3 year old bug fix. We'll see what happens.
<eniac_petrov_> maybe you're trying to play via KIO mount? It's buggy, yeah
<roasted> I suppose. I open Dolphin, CTRL + L, smb://ip.to.my.server, and click.
<roasted> then, fail. :(
<eniac_petrov_> yeah, it must be a KIO problem
<roasted> yeah :(
<roasted> either way it's qute a headache.
<roasted> I'm not sure of an easy way around it.
<roasted> It's a pretty big issue for me as I have a massive media server. on other DEs I just click and, bam, I stream the video... so that kind of feature is pretty much required for me.
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know how i can kill a running x11 session? I need to generate a xorg.conf but to do that i need x to not be running... i thought it would be kdm, but that does does not appear to even be here
<bprompt> hmm, why do you need an xorg.conf?
<cornfeedhobo> 2 reasons. intel graphics + toshiba acpi = no backlight control after suspend.  & i type Dvorak, and use a Yubikey... with xorg.conf you can map the yubikey to always be qwerty so i dont have to switch stpidly
<yofel> cornfeedhobo: switch to a tty and stop lightdm (or kdm if release is <= 12.04)
<cornfeedhobo> lightdm!
<cornfeedhobo> thx i could not remember for my life
 * cornfeedhobo just did a clean re-install
<yofel> tip: /etc/X11/default-display-manager is a good place to look what's managing X
<cornfeedhobo> hmm good to know thanks
<AlexZion> hi everyone, today I was trying to run a live Kubuntu 13.04 on a brand new Asus laptop which of course usa the UEFI system, I didn't be able to get the live runs at all, arriving just at a black screen with a horrible Kernel Panic message ...
<AlexZion> so now I was  looking for a solution and I guess this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI can be used even for kubuntu ..., someone can comfirm that ?
<daniel1> Hi, I want to assign media player shortcut to my right win key, however the right win key is not catched by the shortcuts and gestures configuration
<daniel1> I know that there where something I had to set up in some file, but I forgot in which one. But ther is definitly the option to do what I want.
<daniel1> hmm xev tells me that my right win key is a menu key. How do i set it to meta_r ?
<bprompt> daniel1:  maybe you have the wrong keyboard loaded
<bprompt> daniel1:     check in System Settings > input devices > keyboard settings
<bprompt> check for another "keyboard model" that may work for your layout
<daniel1> bprompt: via xev I have found out that my laptop keyboard and the external keyboard do send different things: altgr -> isoShift3, menu ->menu, ctrl->disabled becaus of vm; my keyboard that is attached has however 4 keys after the space bar:      │ azyr
<daniel1>                  | alrgr-> iso3shift; menu->super_r, rwin->menu and the disabled rctrl
<bprompt> hmm, can't say :|
<daniel1> bprompt: hm failed to paste, ignore the | azyr |, why isn't menu on both keyboars menu
<bprompt> daniel1:    keyboard layout loaded for the device, I'd think the module in system settings wouild have something for the two keyboards
<daniel1> bprompt: man I never gonna buy a laptop with a missing key again, damn lenovo
<daniel1> bprompt: ok different strategy: how do I map menu to meta_r ?
<bprompt> missing key? :P    I have an acer and it doesn't have a right winkey either :P
<daniel1> bprompt: I found the problem someone played with my keyboard and swapped the keycaps .. man thats geniously evil
<bprompt> hehe
#kubuntu 2013-08-15
<bwat47> On a fresh install of kubuntu when running updates in muon it just got stuck indefinitely on "waiting for configuration file" (I assume because the package had a new version of a system config file?) It never prompted me to replace a config file or anything it just say there indefinitely until I closed it and then fixed my packages with dpkg/apt-get
<bwat47> Was this some kind of fluke or could this happen anytime a config file needs to be changed when running updates?
<smaudet> So...just ran an upgrade on my system, bunch  of stuff updated I see...but I have 179 packages 'held back'. Any idea why?
<smaudet> Looks like a lot of plasma/kde libraries as well.
<alucardpotato> hey im using 13.04 raring.  what's the best, way to install kde-kubuntu for the most up to date stuff and whatnot
<hyper_ch> hi there, on new kde 4.11 plasma-desktop just keeps crashing
<tonz> hi folks, i am on unbuntu 12.04 and did an upgrade to kde 4.11 (backports ppa) now it seems there is a problem with the packaging.
<tonz> nepomuk does not find virtuoso
<tonz> though it runs
<tonz> in the logs i saw it complains that it needs at least virtuoso 6.1.6
<tonz> but only 6.1.4 is available
<tonz> anyone else seeing this problem?
<tonz_web> #
<smartboyhw> tonz_web, uh oh:(
<tonz_web> uhm, what?
<smartboyhw> tonz_web, wait a minute, we will try to fix the issue...
<fuke> hi
<fuke> any body from aq
<smartboyhw> tonz_web, tonz: The new virtuoso is currently building in the backports PPA, but you will have to wait for a bit of time before it will be available to you.
<smartboyhw> fuke, aq?
<smartboyhw> tonz_web, tonz: The i386 packages for virtuoso-opensource 6.1.6 have been released. The amd64 packages have been built successfully and is now awaiting publication.
<hyper_ch> hi there, on new kde 4.11 plasma-desktop just keeps crashing
<fuke> hi
<smartboyhw> tonz, tonz_web virtuoso 6.1.6 is now available from the Kubuntu Backports PPA.
<tonz> :D thanks smartboyhw
<crazyboy> hello ,anyone here?
<jussi> bueller? bueller? anyone?
<jussi> crazyboy: just ask your question :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please de-op:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm telling you to de-op yourself:P
<Riddell> I was trying to go on a power crazed spree but it didn't work
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tonz_> smartboyhw: ok, with the newest virtuoso package nepomuk starts but viewing emails in kontact seems not to work, it stalls with Mail Filter Agent 0%, akonadiconsole tells me that the akonadi nepomuk feeder is indexing but it does that awfully slow :( do you use kmail?
<smartboyhw> tonz_, no unfortunately...
 * smartboyhw uses GMail by web browsers;P
<tonz_> hm okay, seems not really usable right now. i need to use it here in my company
<tonz_> i don't want to use owa :(
<tonz_> well, back to thunderbird once more maybe it behaves better after indexing is done
<jussi> tonz_: I use Kmail everyday for work - perhaps its worth asking in #kontact
<tonz_> jussi: do you use kde 4.11 already?
<jussi> tonz_: no, Im on 4.10.5
<tonz_> well, it worked for me on 4.10 too
<jussi> tonz_: is this only one machine?
<tonz_> but today i accidentally upgraded to 4.11
<tonz_> yes, i am using my laptop
<jussi> tonz_: one thing that may help, but is a little work, would be to delete and re-add the account. there _may_ be an upgrade issue.
<tonz_> ok, i will try
<tonz_> but kontact doesnt even start after first try
<tonz_> i have to start it, kill it and start it again
<jussi> tonz_: yeah, I actually had a similar issue after an upgrade sometime ago and that was the advice given to me
<tonz_> jussi: wow, that seems to have fixed it :) mails reappeared and i can now actually read em
<tonz_> thx ;)
<jussi> tonz_: yw, glad it worked
<tonz_> damn, receiving works now but not sending :( oh boy i hate it
<linuxabc> Where does kmail keep the e-mails?
<linuxabc> my /.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail is empty
<linuxabc> in fact I don't have such directory
<jussi> tonz_: did you recreate the smtp part ?
<tonz_> jussi: yes
<tonz_> it doesnt even seem to try it
<jussi> tonz_: check the security settings are correct
<tonz_> jussi: they are
<tonz_> jussi: if not, kmail should give me some error, no?
<jussi> tonz_: maybe, maybe not...
<tonz_> jussi: ok, now i am back to where i began. reading mail doesnt work, sending doesnt work ... kmail seems to be broken in kubuntu :(
<jussi> tonz_: ouch. please make a bug report, via the help menu. Smarter people than I can then look at it
<tonz_> jussi: ok, will do tonight, wasted already too much working time on it :(
<six86> hi. Just upgraded to KDE 4.11. Now, after login the window manager crashes. First i can see my panels, but with the opening of an application in the session it disapperas, and so do all window borders and decorations...
<six86> I correct: my panel IS still there, but the window decoratiosn are not
<six86> My problem of not having window decorations also exist for a newly added user....
<six86> plasma-desktop
<six86> arg... also having focus problems....
<yahyaa> Does anyone know how to make Evolution work on Kubuntu?
<Riddell> yahyaa: what doesn't work?
<yahyaa> when I install and set up my account, it wont connect to the account
<yahyaa> u still there???
<six86> kde-window-manager and kde-workspace are not installed
<simion314> kwin won't use opengl after upgrading to 4.11 , i am using the AMD proprietary driver and i upgrade only KDE(no kernel/drivers/xorg) i am using kubuntu 12.04 LTS with KDE from the backports PPA
<yahyaa> can someone please help me with Evolution????
<BluesKaj> !evolution
<BluesKaj> ask in #ubuntu
<novo> is there a kopete plugin for irc? or is not avaliable?
<OerHeks> Now my kubuntu time troubles are bigger then ever: time does not refresh .. i see no seconds running
<OerHeks> i cannot find a bugreport like this.
<yahyaa> #ubuntu
<yahyaa> oops how do I get to the ubuntu form?
<smartboyhw> yahyaa, /j #ubuntu
<rosco_y> I just got a problem report popup with some detail about com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root, should I be concerned about this?
<OerHeks> now lets see if the time moves, without seconds.
<tiberiu> huh ?
<OerHeks> nope, Kubuntu has a serious time problem. i do not trust this KDE. logging off, trying to install ubuntu again, bye
<tiberiu> bye
<tiberiu> hey is there a command to open a terminal very quick
<tiberiu> ?
<genii> tiberiu: alt-f2 then type in: konsole   and hit return
<tiberiu> hmmm let's try
<tiberiu> I was thinking of a shortcut which will open an 'instant'  terminal
<tiberiu> Skype protocol ... is this normal ? with 64bit you download the binary from skype and when you try to intall it is says  "Wrong architecture i368"
<tiberiu> hmm I knew that this will happen :))
<tiberiu> always haking with linux, huh?
<tiberiu> awww ... can you run i386 programs on 64bits machine ?
<BluesKaj> tiberiu, try yakuake , it opensa terminal with f12
<[RoeyInABox]> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi [RoeyInABox]
<[RoeyInABox]> BluesKaj:  I updated to the latest KDE release on my Quantal box,
<BluesKaj> ok, and ?
<[RoeyInABox]> and I noticed that when I push the cursor against the screen edges, they light up but the corresponding Desktop Effect does not show
<tiberiu> you mean ctrl+alt+F(whatever)?
<[RoeyInABox]> it works for me on my Raring Ringtail laptop though
<[RoeyInABox]> tiberiu:  I mapped Present Windows to the bottom edge of the screen
<[RoeyInABox]> the bottom edge lights up in blue but Present Windows does not happen
<[RoeyInABox]> I can still do it by pressing alt-2 (mapped it to a key)
<BluesKaj> tiberiu, you were asking about an instant terminal , then yakuake is what you want
<BluesKaj> !yakuake
<tiberiu> exactament :)
<BluesKaj> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 337 kB, installed size 2026 kB
<tiberiu> danke
<BluesKaj> bid
<[RoeyInABox]> tiberiu:  yeah yaquake is great because it's available no matter which desktop you're on
<tiberiu> exactly what I was looking for, thanks guys!
<BluesKaj> I use it almost exclusively , it hides if needed , but the process keeps doing what ever commands you've entered
<tiberiu> and now what about frozen windows ? :)) "terminate application " seems to do nothing
<[RoeyInABox]> tiberiu:  the guy who made it is nicknamed Sho_  over here btw
<tiberiu> RoeyInABox: that cool should I say hi ?
<[RoeyInABox]> tiberiu:  sure
<[RoeyInABox]> use it a bit
<[RoeyInABox]> get a sense for its usefulness
<[RoeyInABox]> I mapped it to alt-`
<[RoeyInABox]> oh, and I mapped Firefox's Panorama to alt-3
<[RoeyInABox]> and I mapped Present WIndows to alt-2
<navlelo_> I have tried to update my kubuntu raring install with kde 4.11 from the backports ppa. However, a lot of the packages are marked as manual install. Whats the best way to install these packages?
<tiberiu> hmmm I think I'll leave it on F12 I have dust on that key
<[RoeyInABox]> ah
<tiberiu> lsb_release ? why it says that "No command 'lsb-release' found, did you mean ... " since apt-get says "lsb-release is already the newest version."
<tiberiu> ?
<tiberiu> any magic command for this ?
<tiberiu> and this sudo, Jezz !!! ... is like I'm in Pentagon
<slatenails> tiberiu, seems to be lsb_release
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -r
<BluesKaj> or -a
<tiberiu> poteto potato this happens if you'r not a native en speaker  :-S
<eliasp> when using the backports PPA for having KDE SC 4.11 on 13.04, krdc doesn't work anymore for RDP connections (The version of "xfreerdp" you are using is too old. xfreerdp 1.0.2 or greater is required.). The backports PPA should probably also provide freerdp-x11-1.0.2, as the standard repository only provides 1.0.1-2ubuntu1
<eliasp> what's the appropriate place for Kubuntu bugs? also launchpad.net?
<eliasp> ah, nvm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krdc/+bug/1196466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196466 in krdc (Ubuntu Saucy) "krdc xfreerdp version mismatch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> eliasp: I can have a look at that tomorrow
<eliasp> shadeslayer: great, thanks a lot!
<shadeslayer> thx for reporting
<shadeslayer> k sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<Avihay> any solution for flash stuttering after a while? what do I need to kill to make it work?
<juancarlos> hello, we got any Libre stand-alone Mobile Browser emulator for x86_64 Linux ?, like Mozilla Fennec was, or like Opera Mobile, not somethig that got tiny window, but actually emulate the device
<juancarlos> :(
<timblechmann> hi, after upgrading to 4.11, my desktop seems to be broken: new windows are stacked on the top/left, cannot be moved, don't show up in the task bar and the keyboard focus cannot change between applications.
<timblechmann> is this a known issue? and any possible workaround?
<MrGreen> Hey guys who else thinks 4.11 KDE sucks doggie nuts
<voicu_> hello
<voicu_> is it possible to make the kwin task switcher not raise the selected windows?
<voicu_> and the same with the taskbar
<alvin> Not me. It is supposed to be a release with emphasis on performance and bugfixes. Looks like that was a good idea. I like it.
#kubuntu 2013-08-16
<OberonKing>  Hi, I resently install kde 4.11 in Mint 15 KDE.... all works fine, but, if I plug an usb stick nothing happends, fdisk -l see it ok but nothing in dolphin or notification.... any Ideas??
<OberonKing> i use kubuntu-backport to install it
<tonal> Hello All
<tonal> I update kde from Kubuntu Backports ppa
<tonal> And Kopete crash for start
<tonal> In console I see: kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_icq.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Oscar6Client15connectToServerERK7QStringtbS3_
<tonal> How to resolve it?
<tonal> My OS - Kubuntu 13.04
<nerdtron> have you tried reinstalling kopete? sudo apt-get purge kopete
<nerdtron> also before installing kopete again, show hidden file in your home folder, rename the folder .kopete to .kopete.bak
<nerdtron> then launch kopete again
<tonal> I reinstall: aptitude reinstall kopete
<tonal> I see error string - problem in /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_icq.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Oscar6Client15connectToServerERK7QStringtbS3_
<tonal> IMHO developer change name for function or its signatures, but forget change client code...
<jooper> try
<jooper> trrrrrtttttttty
<crumbz> Hello
<crumbz> Is it possible to add a new calender on korganizer for example for scheduled workouts, or any other category?
<genni> !list
<ubottu> genni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tonal> last Kopete crash for start with console out: kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_icq.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Oscar6Client15connectToServerERK7QStringtbS3_
<tonal> How to resolve it?
<basso> any decent docks for kde?
<basso> since i now can get global menu it would be nice to get a decent dock also :)
<six86> hello. since I updated to KDE 4.11 yesterday I have no kubuntu-desktop package anymore. I also cannot reinstall it because of hold back broken packages packages. There are also other packages missing like kde-window-manager and kde-workspace. I can login but i ave no window manager, no window decorations and so on... can someone help me please?
<smartboyhw> six86, :O
<smartboyhw> Can you access the Konsole?
<nick87720z> hi people. Did anyone upgrade to 4.11 without troubles?
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, what's your issue?
<smartboyhw> Tell us please..
<nick87720z> when i try, it want to remove kwin-style-qtcurve
<nick87720z> and many other packages
<volty> hi, after doing upgrade X doesn't start
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, hmm
<volty> how can I fix this pls?
<nick87720z> i'm about kubuntu backport
<nick87720z> ppa
<ladylee> hi
<ladylee> im new here
<ladylee> i need to know a few things about kubuntu installation
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, can you give me a paste of the apt-get output?
<smartboyhw> !paste | nick87720z
<ubottu> nick87720z: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smartboyhw> ladylee, yes, just ask。。。
<ladylee> does it easily install and configure net by itself like ubuntu?
<nick87720z> yep. I already made some non-destructive upgrades
<smartboyhw> ladylee, yes, we use the same installer (ubiquity)
<nick87720z> for now i have removed tasks-icons
<nick87720z> (looking to log in muon)
<ladylee> does it have gimp and other graphical options as in linux mint and ubuntu etc?
<smartboyhw> ladylee, Kubuntu IS Ubuntu to be honest
<smartboyhw> Just comes with different packages pre-installed
<smartboyhw> So, what's available on Ubuntu, you get it on Kubuntu
<volty> sorry but, since quite urgent, i repeat and restate: after upgrading yesterday X doesn't start (no mouse pointer or whatsoever); how can I fix it, what should i reinstall, why this mess?
<monkeyjuice> ladylee: maybe try a live cd and look at it first
<ladylee_>  does it have gimp and other graphical options as in linux mint and ubuntu etc?
<ladylee_> sorry got dc
<nick87720z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992491
<smartboyhw> ladylee_, yes
<monkeyjuice> yes ladylee_
<six86> smartboyhw: yes i can
<nick87720z> smartboyhw: there are not only kubuntu upgrades, but as for qtcurve - it's removal is caused by kubuntu upgrades
<smartboyhw> six86, nick87720z probably you two have the same problem...
<six86> strg-alt-f1, but not the graphical window in kde, because i cannot get focus there
<nick87720z> smartboyhw: kde-plasma-desktop only causes vast removal
<yofel> nick87720z: what kubuntu release are you on?
<monkeyjuice> hang around smartboyhw is trying to get more help here
 * smartboyhw forgotten the debug apt-get command...
<nick87720z> smartboyhw: i'm using kubuntu-backport ppa with ubuntu 12.04
<smartboyhw> six86, what release are you using?
<smartboyhw> volty, ^
<nick87720z> more exactly, initiall it was ubuntustudio
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, hah!?
<smartboyhw> OK...
<smartboyhw> It shouldn't fail though
<tonal> last Kopete crash for start with console out: kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_icq.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Oscar6Client15connectToServerERK7QStringtbS3_
<tonal> How to resolve it?
<nick87720z> smartboyhw:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992510
<six86> 13.04
<nick87720z> may be some packages are forgotten during rebuild?
<smartboyhw> tonal, what release?
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, we just batch-copy
<yofel> nick87720z: they probably need a rebuild
<yofel> at least I know that none of the were tested
<yofel> *of them
<tonal> 13.04
<smartboyhw> tonal, wait..
<tonal> I update for Kubuntu baskport ppa
<nick87720z> on gentoo i have 4.11 enough long time
<volty> smartboyhw, i' m too with kubuntu-backport ppa, going to force reinstall of kdm, then of kubunut-desktop
<nick87720z> (very soon as it was released, at least much earlier than there)
<yofel> nick87720z: please file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug and post the apt output there, then we can look at it
<yofel> hm? 4.11 was released 2 days ago
<smartboyhw> tonal, what architecture?
<tonal> amd64
<tonal> $ uname -a
<tonal> Linux hius2 3.8.0-27-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 00:17:05 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<smartboyhw> tonal, weird weird
<volty> if i cannot fix i'll just reinstall kubuntu and never again trust backports
<yofel> volty: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<smartboyhw> tonal, we have two symbols that aren't added, but it shouldn't fail to look up a symbol
<smartboyhw> If the symbol doesn't exist, we would have build failures over here...
<six86> so any ideas how i can reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> just 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<six86> mh no :)
<volty> yofel, of course, everything worked fine until yesterday, for many years now
<tonal> i reinstall kopete: aptitude reinstall. But error also.
<six86> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pe9d1256d/
<smartboyhw> tonal, hmm.....
<ladylee_> thank you smartboyhw i was so worried that i would get stuck after installing kubuntu :$
<yofel> volty: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<smartboyhw> ladylee_, you won't:)
<yofel> six86: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-window-manager kde-workspace
<yofel> that should show a bit more
<smartboyhw> tonal, report bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug first please....
<smartboyhw> I will try to see what exactly has happened...
<smartboyhw> But a missing symbol should have been captured on our side, not on user side..
<six86> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p6e2f6ca3/
<volty> yofel, i'm on windoz now, going to check the log, thnereinstall kdm and kubuntu-desktop, then install a parallel, same, kubuntu without ppa's (like i did until few month ago), thx
<smartboyhw> six86, what does sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa-drivers give you?
<yofel> volty: did you manually switch to kdm?
<yofel> if not then lightdm is what's used
<yofel> on 13.04
 * smartboyhw likes LightDM:P
<yofel> six86: are you using the X/mesa backports?
<six86> I use xorg/edgers
<smartboyhw> six86, DON‘T。。。
<yofel> oh, you're on 13.04
<volty> yofel, no, it was a standard install, default kdm, something went wrong because of configuration files (bugs of ppa) or because of messing between integrated updater and apt-get cli
<yofel> volty: default is lightdm
<yofel> not kdm
<yofel> sadly, without logs I'm really clueless what the issue is. the X log might tell something, otherwise look at the apt logs in /var/log/apt/ whether something went wrong there
<volty> thx a lot
<volty> bye
<smartboyhw> ;o
<six86> So even if I remove the edgers repo, i cannot install anything. How can i fix the mess?
<yofel> six86: what does aptitude say if you try the same thing?
<yofel> that doesn't give up as fast as apt does
<six86> Gives me two possibilities: Keep the old version or leave the issue unresolved
<nick87720z> yofel: Is it enough to insert links to logs, which i already inserted?
<yofel> by saying no you can cycle through a few different solutions
<yofel> nick87720z: links to paste.ubuntu.com are fine
<nick87720z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1213066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1213066 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to 4.11 causes vast packages removal" [Undecided,New]
<nick87720z> ha :0
<yofel> thanks!
<nick87720z> :)
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, :)
<six86> hm, so what is the actual problem now? Are there problems between xorg/edgers and 4.11?
<yofel> six86: I'll try to replicate that in a bit here
<yofel> we certainly don't test mixing backports and edgers
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, I have an impression that it might be a problem with KXStudio or something
<smartboyhw> six86, edgers is really NOT recommend for users AT ALL.
<nick87720z> need to check, does first case involve kxstudio stuff
<six86> yofel: thx, I never had problems with that combination, there was a reason why I used edgers some time ago, but I can't remember
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, yes
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, most of the plasma widgets probably have an issue with libtaskmanager, for the rest someone needs to investigate
<smartboyhw> I saw kxstudio-desktop-kde here
<smartboyhw> yofel, libtaskmanager?
<yofel> libtaskmanager4abi3 is now libtaskmanager4abi4, and they're not co-installable
<smartboyhw> yofel, so, we forgot to break/conflict
<smartboyhw> ?
<yofel> no, a few external packages need rebuilds
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh, I will rather ask Riddell about rebuilds:p
<six86> yofel: how does this sound to you: http://paste.kde.org/pcbd8c5a4/ ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: do it yourself, it's not really his job. Those are all 3rd party widgets
<nick87720z> no, kxstudio is not reason
<nick87720z> rather more: kxstudio-desktop-kde4 is affected
<yofel> hm, just installing stock 13.04 + backports + edgers works fine here
<yofel> six86: can you find at least one solution where aptitude does install kubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> nick87720z: I cannot find kxstudio-desktop-kde4 in the archive
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's PPA..
<smartboyhw> It's another distro
<six86> yofel: I don't think so. looking thorugh the possibilities for minutes now :)
<smartboyhw> Non-official
<yofel> ok, then someone else find out what's broken there
<nick87720z> yofel: i did not say, that it is in kubuntu backports
<smartboyhw> six86, run sudo apt-get update again, and try the solutions..
<smartboyhw> nick87720z, we get it, don't worries:P
<yofel> nick87720z: ok, no problem, but then there's not much we can do. I'll check if there's anything we can help with though
<six86> yofel: but apt-get update does nothing new?!
<yofel> update won't do anything if nothing was changed
<six86> Yes, and what should i try then?
<smartboyhw> six86, what does sudo apt-get -o Debug:pkgProblemResolver=yes install kubuntu-desktop give you? Paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<tonal> smartboyhw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1213072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1213072 in Kubuntu PPA "Kopete crash on startup: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_icq.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Oscar6Client15connectToServerERK7QStringtbS3_7" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> tonal, thank you
<six86> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/pfde2cfff/
<smartboyhw> six86, same command, replace kubuntu-desktop with kde-window-manager
<yofel> nick87720z: we can fix kwin-style-qtcurve, the other kwin styles are broken with 4.11, and for the plasma widgets you'll have to ask whoever provided the packages you use
<six86> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/p57357761/
<nick87720z> strange, i have qtcurve with 4.11 in gentoo for gtk2
<smartboyhw> six86, same command, replaced with libegl1-mes-drivers
<smartboyhw> *libegl1-mesa-drivers
<yofel> nick87720z: it's a packaging issue, just needs to be updated
<nick87720z> ooooops
<six86> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/pa7766e3a/
<nick87720z> kde in gentoo is 4.10.5, 4.11 is in overlay and it is masked....
<smartboyhw> six86, yes, it's your xorg-edgers problem
<smartboyhw> Please remove it
<six86> smartboyhw: edgers are removed since this morning...
<smartboyhw> six86, not properly then
<smartboyhw> Did you use ppa-purge?
<six86> smartboyhw: no just removed the list file
<six86> smartboyhw: commented out the entry
<smartboyhw> six86, you should use ppa-purge next time.
<smartboyhw> six86, sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa=9.1.3-0ubuntu3
<six86> smartboyhw: E: Version '9.1.3-0ubuntu3' for 'libglapi-mesa' was not found
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<six86> sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: xorg-edgers ppa Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa
<six86> ppa-purge doesn't do much
<smartboyhw> six86, my fault, =9.1.30ubuntu0.3
<smartboyhw> Eh
<smartboyhw> =9.1.3-0ubuntu0.3
<smartboyhw> :P
<six86> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/pe8de679a/
<smartboyhw> wine!?
<six86> is installed...
<smartboyhw> six86, sudo apt-get install wine gives you that it's installed? Weir
<smartboyhw> *Weird
<six86> apparently wine isn't installed anymore since the 4.11 update...
<six86> apt-get install wine is going to install it
<six86> smartboyhw: ppa-purge didn't work. I just apt-added xorg-edgers and then ppa-purged. It worked. Lets see what the upgrade says
<smartboyhw> six86, sure:)
<six86> Installing kubuntu-desktop
<six86> :)
<smartboyhw> six86, \o/
<six86> Yay, happy window decorations :D
<six86> Thanks smartboyhw and yofel for pointing out to the xorg-edgers again. I first suspected it, but after commenting the sources list i thought this is not the problem.
<smartboyhw> six86, next time, to remove a PPA please use sudo ppa-purge and seriously don't use xorg-edgers EVER again
<six86> Whats so bad with xorg-edgers (not that I remember why i used it on ths machine...)?
<smartboyhw> six86, it's SO unstable
<six86> I think it had someone to do with Nvidia drivers and my BSc thesis two years ago... its just on this machine...
<six86> So now i can safely update my notebook, too. :D
<dougl> I have a rotating cube for a desk top when I hook up 2 monitors both rotate the desktop at the same time... is there any way to rotate them individually withoug a seperate x server going?
<ladylee> hello
<ladylee> i download 13.04lts of kubuntu
<ladylee> but it says that iso.bin not found or something
<smartboyhw> ladylee, 1. 13.04 is NOT an LTS.
<ladylee> its not bootable
<ladylee> oops sorry my bad yes
<smartboyhw> ladylee, what did you use?
<ladylee> its the new version
<ladylee> i used a usb
<ladylee> to boot
<ladylee> kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> ladylee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> ladylee, I mean, what software did you use to put the image into the USB?
<Okitain> ladylee: so, did you follow instructions from the website?
<ladylee> theres an inbuilt software usb image writer in linux mint 15 that i used to make the bootable usb
<smartboyhw> ladylee, I would recommend you to use dd
<ladylee> dd?
<smartboyhw> dd if=kubuntu-13.04-iso of=/dev/sdb
<smartboyhw> ladylee, that's the greatest tool ever:P
<ladylee> let me check is dexter mint has DD in its store :P
<smartboyhw> ladylee, no
<smartboyhw> ladylee, just type it in terminal
<Okitain> ladylee: yes, it bloody does.
<Okitain> IN TERMINAL.
<ladylee> no such file or directory
<smartboyhw> ladylee, well, of course it's the name of your image...
<smartboyhw> dd if=<your iso> of=/dev/sdb
<tester56> ladylee, if you have no experience with dd please be careful!
<yofel> uhm, make bloody sure that sdb is the flash drive
<ladylee> do u know how to format a usb on linux?
<yofel> smartboyhw: please be careful when recommending dd to novices
<yofel> you can do a lot of damage with it
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<ladylee> its my first laptop and first tiime using any sorta distro of linux ubuntu or kubuntu :$
<smartboyhw> Well, maybe I should have recommended unetbootin, sorry..
<tester56> ladylee: Then please forget dd
<ladylee> ok
<smartboyhw> ladylee, how did you install Linux Mint then?
<tester56> ladylee: you want to place the iso on a usb, right?
<ladylee> i had ubuntu 13.04
<ladylee> on my system
<ladylee> that i upgraded or installed
<smartboyhw> ladylee, use Unetbootin
<smartboyhw> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<smartboyhw> It's a simple GUI tool
<smartboyhw> Much better than the usb-creator you use (it is buggy）
<ladylee> ok
<Zoiaguyver> usb-creator doesn't work 9/10 times (buggy is an understatement)
<Zoiaguyver> unetbootin is the "recommended" usb program afair, dd works great aswell (if you have dd_rescue installed)
<ladylee> true. it didnt remove the previous distro this time on the usb. it created the other files over the previous ones.
<ladylee> hence why i couldnt boot the usb
<ladylee> lol
<ladylee> really an understatement :D
<Zoiaguyver> unetbootin should give you the option to format the usb
<Zoiaguyver> just make sure to use "fat" or "fat32" if you intend to use it in anything but linux
<ladylee> the option has many options. which one to choose? 13.04 hdmedia?
<Zoiaguyver> 13.04 desktop should be there
<smartboyhw> ladylee, you HAVE downloaded the ISO right?
<ladylee> yes
<smartboyhw> ladylee, there should be a place where you can select the ISO
<Zoiaguyver> Oh if you got it already there should be a little folder button on the right hand side where you can click to find the iso
<ladylee> it says to reformat the usb to fat32
<ladylee> how to do that now
<ladylee> :S
<Okitain> ladylee: do you have gnome-disk-utility or gparted installed?
<Okitain> If yes, then use them.
<ladylee> it has its own utility called DISKS
<ladylee> that has the format option
<ladylee> installling gparted
<ladylee> how to convert to fat32?
<tester56> ladylee: convert what to fat32?
<ladylee> the usb to create kubuntu bootable usb
<tester56> use gparted or sth. similar
<Okitain> ladylee: Run gparted, find your device, delete every partition and create one on fat32.
<ladylee> i did remove everything
<tester56> now make a new partition and slect fat32
<ladylee> by removing partitions has it already converted to fat32?
<ladylee> because it didnt give any kind of option
<Okitain> No.
<Okitain> Right-click on empty space, choose "make new partition", select fat32.
<ladylee> irt says that i have gpt partition table
<ladylee> its asking me to create an msdos partition
<Okitain> Say yes.
<ladylee> to the msdos partitioning?
<nick87720z> Thanks for qtcurve. The case with skulpture is not clear.
<ladylee> after alot of tries i finally managed to make a new partition on the flash drive.out of 8gb theres 7.52gb primary partition converted to fat32
<ladylee> so now i can write the kubuntu file and easily install it ryt?
<foobArrr> I tried kde 4.11 yesterday because of a bugfix I was waiting for, I installed it from the kubuntu backports ppa. but after encountering a few new problems, I decided to downgrade again, I removed the ppa with ppa-purge. now after login akonadi_agent_launcher and akonadi_maildispatcher_agent together have 100% CPU
<foobArrr> sorry, premature return
<foobArrr> together have 100% CPU usage. the system becomes unusable after a few seconds. I made them unexecutable for now. any idea what is the cause and how to fix this? (I made backups before the upgrade, so if all else fails ...)
<NanduX> Hey guys, does somebody have any issues with the Alpha release? I want to upgrade to try it out
<genii> NanduX: #ubuntu+1 is probably the better place to enquire
<genii> foobArrr: Does ~/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error or ~/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error    have anything interesting in them?
<Alex_Zion> Hi everyone, I just upgrade to kde 4.5.11, and I cannot undestand why are changed the folder structure of my media folder , using a username folder on top of it ....
<foobArrr> akonadiserver.error doesn't exist. akonadi_control.error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993252/
<Alex_Zion> of course breaking everything was connected to any folder on media ...., thanks guys , there is a good reasons for that ?
<Alex_Zion> can I have all my folder back where it was , would be very nice to have a system that doesn't change those things upgrading , because anytime are hours to reconfigure everithing ....
<AlexZion> well , nobody answer , like always here , when someone just complain about something wrong , it's just a troll right .....
<AlexZion> thanks anyway , even for all the problem you gift to me with this kind of change .....
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, no, probly because nobody else has seen your issue before , takes a while to figure it out
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, instant gratification isn't available here
<AlexZion> well anyway the problem is there and is a big problem for people who works daily in kubuntu, and I hope is a problem and not a decision , because I couldn't understand it BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, how can we understand it if we haven't seen it before ?
<AlexZion> well , you should BluesKaj because all of my friend in #ubuntu-it.chat , are saying me that they have the same things on their machina ....
<BluesKaj> if your username is is appearing in /media address bar path , then that's something new
<AlexZion> really BluesKaj, what a good news ...., and what about all the broken link !?!, yeah , just spend few hours to fix it..., isn't right ?
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, got a screenshot ?, let's have a look
<AlexZion> there is nothing to have a look BluesKaj , before I had /media /Dati/AndSoOn/, now I have /media/user/Dati/AndSoOn/, so any reference to virtual hard drive, applications, files , folder sync and everything else , just doesn't works anymore ...., it is quite simple , isn't ?
<NanduX> create a symlink
<rudyismydog> [08:58] <tonal> smartboyhw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1213072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1213072 in Kubuntu PPA "Kopete crash on startup: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_icq.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Oscar6Client15connectToServerERK7QStringtbS3_7" [Undecided,New]
<AlexZion> until when NanduX, Until someone decide they wnat a different structure ?
<NanduX> yes, or until the apps catch up (though I don't know what apps you are talking about)
<BluesKaj> virtual hard drive ?, are you talking about VBox or Vmware , if so that's new infornation, which might not apply to a normal install , AlexZion
<AlexZion> is not about apps , is about everything , I mean you did changin position to important folder is not just an application problem NanduX, anyway
<AlexZion> look BluesKaj until yesterday , I had all my 8 VM drive on a partition that today is NOT anyore there ....., and because someone else decide so ....., I don't like those things ....
<BluesKaj> well, guess i can't help you there , perhaps if you were more direct about your problem and gave all the info we needed someone would have recognized the problem , right away , but giving bits and pieces of info in between complaints doesn't help anyone.
<AlexZion> I mean an upgrade move abot 500 GB of my works data without I knew, and trust me , is not a funny things ....., I would like to be the onlyone  who can decide it ......
<NanduX> AlexZion an upgrade won't move your files... I don't understand your problem but it seems that it just changed the mount point
<AlexZion> I dont need hel to rebuild my links BluesKaj, I came here just to complaint about what seems to me a HUGE problem, I could expect something similar with win , but not in kubuntu actually ....
<AlexZion> I dont NanduX and an Upgrade add a root folder to all my partition mounted on /media .....
<AlexZion> so it means , that creates a folder , and than move everythig ....., I guess NanduX
<BluesKaj> local news is on ...BBL
<NanduX> upgrades don't do that AlexZion
<AlexZion> ok NanduX, think what you want , but Upgrades did it in my case , and it's not fun .....
<NanduX> I think it changed only the mount point of your partition/drive... if you want to have a static mount point you should configure it in /etc/fstab
<AlexZion> you know NanduX, BluesKaj, I use Kubuntu for 100% of my work since 8.04 cames out, and I always trust a lot kubuntu....., but today after this problem my trust on it is suddenly drops down a lot ....
<genii> Yes. So even if something in automounter or udev adds extra layer of directory or so on /media no update/upgrade will touch the mounts you specify in fstab
<AlexZion> yeah NanduX, now I'll fix in some way , is not a big problem to fix , just a waste of time .....
<NanduX> I think it is more a problem of your config rather than a kubuntu problem
<mparillo> NanduX: Agree that #Ubuntu+1 is a good channel, but I have been running 13.10 since Alpha-1 on a live USB and in a VM since the upgrade to KDE 4.11. It has been solid for me. One little nagging item is that my KDE clock is now set to UTC in the VM. I think it has something to do with symbolic links, but it is not that big a deal for me.
<NanduX> thanks mparillo, I'm upgrading now, I wanted to make sure of not ending with a broken boot or something similar
<mparillo> NanduX: Oh wait: I did a clean install; not an upgrade.
<AlexZion> yeah sure NanduX is just my problem ... :)...., while using kubuntu of course .....  :D, anyway thanka a lot for the great things of kubuntu , much less for those creative solutions .....
<foobArrr> what do akonadi_agent_launcher and akonadi_maildispatcher_agent do? will bad things happen if I leave them not executable?
<BluesKaj> foobArrr, no
<BluesKaj> unless you decide to kmail and kontact
<foobArrr> ok, I use neither. I guess I'll just leave this unfixed. thanks.
<BluesKaj> foobArrr,
<BluesKaj> You can disable akonadi in system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager ,
<BluesKaj> nepomuk search module (tied to akonadi), uncheck that.Then in session mangement
<BluesKaj> , check "restore previous session" and add akonadi, nepomuk to the "applications
<BluesKaj> to be excluded from sessions" text
<FloodBotK1> BluesKaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foobArrr> ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii> BluesKaj: It's the same for all the *buntu channels
<BluesKaj> genii,, the ubuntu factoid had this , dИsolИs instead of desoles
<genii> For me, ubottu shows desoles   but with accents over both the "e". In what you typed, where the e should be, I see what looks to be upper-case N but mirror-reversed
<BluesKaj> why no accents available in Americam English ,  i'd like to should switch to Canadian English , but it's not available
<BluesKaj> I copied and pasted that dИsolИs , from the ubuntu text
<BluesKaj> but Pici fixed it , so no harm done
<ladylee> the display dim setting aint working
<ladylee> anyone please :(
<at__> alguien sabe como cambiar el canal ?
<NanduX>  /join <nombre del canal>
<at__> muchas gracias
<BluesKaj> !es | at__
<ubottu> at__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ladylee> can anyone help me plz
<ladylee> i have flash and display issues
<ladylee_> can anyone help please
<genii> !details | ladylee
<ubottu> ladylee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ladylee_> please help
<genii> !details | ladylee
<ladylee_> i cannot download flash and im new to kubuntu and i dont know how to dim the light either. seems like something aint working on 13.04 kubuntu
<genii> ladylee_: For Flash, you just install kubuntu-restricted-extras package from Muon.
<ladylee_> genii from package manager?
<genii> ladylee_: Yes.
<ladylee_> what about dimming the screen light?
<ladylee_> it says the flashplugin installer is broken
<ladylee_> cannot be updated or removed
<BluesKaj> ladylee_, click on "check for updates" on Muon
<ladylee_> authentication error bluesjak
<ladylee_> blueskaj*
<BluesKaj> password error /
<BluesKaj> ?
<ladylee_> yes
<ladylee_> it says authentication error
<ladylee_> whys that so
<ladylee_> it didnt ask for no password :S
<BluesKaj> mispelled your password perhaps
<BluesKaj> ok , can you open a terminal ladylee_  ,copy and paste or type;  sudo apt-get update
<ladylee_> it didnt ask for a password
<ladylee_> yes
<BluesKaj> now, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ladylee_> ok
<ladylee_> i used the run command
<ladylee_> and now its showing me to run in terminal window
<ladylee_> now asked for password in the terminal window
<ladylee_> doin gsomething now
<BluesKaj> make sure muon is closed while the terminal is processing those commands , ladylee_
<ladylee_> yes closed it before
<BluesKaj> ok
<ladylee_> whats it doing?
<ladylee_> is it fetching updates to do an upgrade?
<BluesKaj> it's looking at which packages on your system need to be updated /upgraded
<BluesKaj> yes
<ladylee_> its done reading and fetching lists
<ladylee_> nnow what to do?
<BluesKaj> now, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ladylee_> from the run command/
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<ladylee_> should go for a new terminal
<ladylee_> because thisone not doing anything on this command
<BluesKaj>  is the terminal stopped at the prompt yet ?
<ladylee_> the update is ..done
<ladylee_> but nothing is going ahead than that
<ladylee_> even this command isnt working there
<ladylee_> like not doing anything
<mr-rich> Hello ... Only sorta Kubuntu related ... What should I get? System76 Gazelle or Zareason Virex 530?
<yofel> mr-rich: #kubuntu-offtopic for idle chatter please, this channel is only for support
<ladylee_> flash plung in not installed depends on the lib this n that it states
<BluesKaj> ladylee_, open muon > settings > configure software sources>other software , make sure the Canonical partners and Third Party sources are checked , then update and upgrade again
<ladylee_> done that
<ladylee_> authentication error on the software muon package
<genii> ladylee_lled?w it as insta: In konsole, does: apt-cache policy polkit-kde-1      ...sho
<genii> Meh
<genii> And now they are gone anyhow
<ScottyK> greetings! In Firefox when I click on a bittorrent file, Firefox wants to know where Ktorrent is so it can open it up. Where do I navigate to? Thanks!
<Y0Y0>   /usr/bin
<ScottyK> Y0Y0 - thanks!
<LogicallyDashing> I want to configure KDE Telepathy to display a notification when I receive a direct message--but not when I get a new message in a chat room--except when said message has my name in it. Is there a way?
<ladylee> hi
<ladylee> i just had to get the LTS version of KUBUNTU
<ladylee> the other one totally had bugs i guess
<ladylee> so many errors and non working apps
<genii> The LTS versions *are* usually better for stability.
<ladylee> right now i am using lts 12.04 kubuntu and my issue is that i just updated my OS and now the flash on facebook aint working at all.
<ladylee> :(
<ladylee> before the update the flash was working just fine
<ladylee> now it isnt
<mtu> hi ppl. the 4.11 quantal backports PPA upgrade has totally fried my KDE4, as in it won't start. i see "no DBUS session-bus" in kdmlog. i cannot even startx into it, even though the X server is fine (no errors).
<mtu> any ideas on how to debug further?
<tester56> ladylee: what browser are you using?
<tester56> ladylee: I recommend google-chrome, flash is working always there
<tester56> mtu: startx is generally no good idea, use "sudo start lightdm" instead
<tester56> mtu: If you have internet connection, ppa-purge should work
<ladylee> konq i think
<ladylee> but firefox has the same thing
<tester56> use chrome, you will see it works as it does not use native flash
<tester56> or downgrade the flashplayer package
<tester56> mtu: The responsible people who have enough knowledge to help you can be found on #kubuntu-devel, but they are usually not online right now
<mtu> tester56: thanks for the info. what does ppa-purge do?
<tester56> mtu: removing a ppa completely and rolling back all changes
<NanduX> ladylee do you have the package flashplugin-installer installed?
<ladylee> i just installed 12.04 but rite after installing it asked me to update..
<ladylee> i checked facebook before updating to know if things working alrite there
<ladylee> so i know that it was previously working before the update
<ladylee> how to check that
<ladylee> im new on kubuntu
<ladylee> i havent used linux ever
<mtu> tester56: thanks, that might be my last resort for today. cheers, mate!
<tester56> mtu: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge (to install ppa-purge) and sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to remove it
<NanduX> ladylee open a terminal and type 'apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<NanduX> ladylee: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<ladylee> it says the flashplugin that i have is already the newest
<NanduX> ladylee, well, then flash is not working for some reason, as tester56 said you can install google chrome, it comes with its own flash plugin
<ladylee> yes but its opening half the photos and half the videos and not even playing them :9
<ladylee> :(
<ladylee> it was fine bfore the upgrade
<tester56> ladylee: Google-chrome is not in the official repositories as it is closed source
<ladylee> hmm i shouldnt have updated 12.04 with new sources and pplugins :(
<ladylee> that did it
<nah> where can i find config file for iptables in kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2013-08-17
<ladylee> i should stop updating my kubuntu then
<ladylee> what other distro is good KDE that is
<ladylee> i heard zorin os is good
<claycorn> hello
<xvicarious> Hey, I've had a little trouble in getting grub set up properly.  When I installed it said grub had failed.  So I booted from grub recovery and tried running boot-repair.  I think the problem is I have an EFI parition on my SSD, and by boot is on one of my two HHDs.  I have grub-efi installed, but I can't seem to get it to work.  It complains about unknown filesystem when it boots and goes to recovery.
<valorie> !grub | xvicarious
<ubottu> xvicarious: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> and
<valorie> !eufi
<valorie> !ufi
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ussher_> Anyone wise in the ways of pulseaudio?  Yesterday i put fired up an instance of ubuntu studios into virtual box ontop of kubuntu host os.  made about 5 screencast vids, all worked perfectly.  Today I cant get sound to record consistantly.
<ussher_> found it.  It was the "Capture Devices" on the host machine had the audio turned down to zero.  guest is working again now.
<amichair> I upgraded to KDE 4.11.00 a few days ago, and since then whenever I turn on the second monitor (TV) both screens go blaack and all I see is the mouse cursor. disabling/enabling desktop effects via a keyboard shortcut I added brings things back to normal. Is this a known issue? what component should it be reported on?
<dougcan> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 on a compaq laptop, i have two problems, one I cannot find a solution to after searching, apparently this is a 13.04 only issue.  How do I set up automatic touchpad disable when I have a mouse plugged in usb?
<dougcan> the other problems I think i can figure out later
<dougcan> touchpad issue is a biggie right now.  systemsetting doesnt have anything
<dougcan> I do have kde-config-touchpad installed
<dougcan> but it apparently doesn;t work
<dougcan> supposed to have a panel wiget, but could not find it
<dougcan> amichair, what videocard do you have?
<amichair> an old nvidia
<dougcan> it's a driver issue, you can try installing the non-free nvidia driver, or better, get a newer card
<dougcan> since the new xorg change, a lot of older drivers got broken
<dougcan> forcing many of us to get a newer card
<amichair> dougcan: I'm using the proprietary driver last time I checked
<dougcan> I went through this in a dual monitor setup
<dougcan> what model is your nvidia?
<amichair> dougcan: and it's an onboard 9300, no external card
<amichair> nvidia driver 304.88 is what the nvidia settings dialog says
<dougcan> amichair, I'm using a geforce 7950 card and it works in a dual monitors setup,  and using proprietary driver
<amichair> mine worked perfectly for a long time, just started getting blanks a few days ago, and also updated to kde 4.11 a few days ago, I thought it was related. Maybe there was also some driver update I didn't notice at the same time.
<dougcan> 304.88 is still beta, you may need to roll back to version 173-update
<dougcan> what happen is that Xorg recently made some majorchanges and broke a lot of drivers as a result
<amichair> dougcan: interesting, I haven't messed with drivers for years, it's just updating automatically
<dougcan> in the setting panel theres a driver icon, click on that and see what options you have
<amichair> dougcan: I don't see it in system settings, but can run it manually from k menu search, 'Additional Drivers', is that what you meant?
<dougcan> yes that's it
<amichair> dougcan: there's nvidia_304 maked with green but says it's activated but not currently in use, and has no description
<dougcan> is there any other driverd listed as well?
<dougcan> drivers
<dougcan> should be a 173-update listed in there
<amichair> dougcan: yep, the version appears only in a link in the description: 304-updates,  313-updates, 310-updates, 310, 173, glx
<dougcan> okay, you have a newer card than mine :D so try the 319, then 313 and so on, if they don't work, use 173 although it mostly support older cards
<dougcan> 310, not 319
<dougcan> alas you'll have to reboot, and lose connection here.  since no one replied to y question, I'll be signing off and hit the sack, but if you want me to wait I will
<dougcan> y=my
<amichair> nah I'll play around, try a few of them - what are the -updates ones?
<dougcan> newer and bug fixed of the normal drivers
<dougcan> fixes
<dougcan> im getting tired my typing is horrible
<amichair> ok, I'll try, thanks dougcan!
<dougcan> no problem, you're welcome.
<dougcan> \quit
<harshadura> hi all, im getting weird error while installing Kubuntu 12.04.2 LTS version.
<harshadura> this is the error stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5995519/
<harshadura> basically it says : some keyboard layout issue,
<harshadura> can anyone help me, thanks
<harshadura> hi Ab3L
<not_found> question: What is the major difference running Kubuntu 12.04 with the backports PPA enabled vs say 13.04 with backports enabled, don't you end up running the same version of KDE etc?
<Kalidarn> has anyone noticed a weird regression where when you rightclick on a file and alter the "Application preference order" that the changes aren't saved?
<Kalidarn> (using latest KDE from the kubuntu PPA)
<Kalidarn> ie 4.11
<Kalidarn> i noticed this bug occured straight after the update
<Kalidarn> also it reset all my preferences, for example I preferred to use QVim over Qt Creator for editing .cpp files, but now Qt Creator is first in the Application Preference Order
<Kalidarn> reminds me of an annoying bug that plagued filevault users in MacOSX for ages ;)
<infrid> hi
<Kalidarn> thanks for solving that shadeslayer https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321706 :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 321706 in kcm_filetypes "Some file type association can't be changed anymore" [Major,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> np
<not_found> asked some time ago but no luck so let me try again :) - what is the difference between running Kubuntu 12.04 with the backports enabled vs 13.04 also with backports enabled? You get the latest KDE with both, is it the kernel and same other base system files that remain different or do they also get updated?
<smartboyhw> not_found: No kernel updates, it's the same...
<not_found> smartboyhw: so typically 12.04 is now on 3.2.x and 13.04 on 3.8/9.x ...? if so then thanks for clarifying (still pretty awesome how fast Kubuntu gets the latest versions of KDE SC :D )
<ladylee> hi guys
<ladylee> im trying to install zorin os
<ladylee> would a fat32 usb make a good bootable device for zorin os?
<smartboyhw_> ladylee: Zorin OS is offtopic here
<smartboyhw_> !zorin
<ladylee> okay
<smartboyhw_> ladylee: Yes anyway
<ladylee> sorry
<ladylee> :$
<mfraz74> Just upgraded to 4.11, how do I get rid of the "recently installed" entry in the classic menu?
<ladylee> smartboy why is that the updates spoil the actual distro?
<smartboyhw_> ladylee: What?
<ladylee> i updated kubuntu LTS after installing in the hopes of getting good fixes
<ladylee> but it literally ruined the OS
<ladylee> why is that the system esp that has lTS get such updates :S
<smartboyhw_> ladylee: What updates?
<smartboyhw_> ladylee: Didn't you install 13.04?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alphacrypt> hi
<alphacrypt> can someone tell me some tools to make jumps or so in vlc-streamed files?
<alphacrypt> its just growing and in vlc just can make it on the bar with the mouse whats not nice
<boringntp> hello, how can i stop ntp from running? i stopped the service with sudo service ntp stop, but after reboot it's running again, and even when i don't reboot, it starts again on its own a few hours after i turn it off; i tried the solutions in this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/29663/how-do-i-disable-ntpd but they didn't help
<NanduX> boringntp 'sudo -s' and then 'echo manual > /etc/init/ntp.override'
<NanduX> if that doen't work, use update-rc.d -f ntp remove
<boringntp> NanduX: i already tried the update-rc.d solution, it didn't work
<dougl> question for an experienced digikam user... when viewing the map with thumnail representing group of pics how do you view or select that group?
<NanduX> boringntp take a look if there's some cron job launching the service again
<dbc254> little printer problem. Running 12.04 and my printer is a Samsung ML-2010
<boringntp> NanduX: there is "ntp": http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996793/ in /etc/cron.daily
<dbc254> Prints just fine, but the paper gets stuck in the printer the last 1/2". I pull it free and printing is just fine. Unjam the printer by opening/closing a door and it feeds a sheet to "clear the jam"
<dbc254> It's almost as if the paper size is wrong. Trouble finding a new driver. I'm hoping that's all it is???
<NanduX> boringntp nope, that script is just rotating logs... I don't know what else could be starting a service
<dbc254_> What the?!?!?!
<boringntp> NanduX: np thanks, i'll try another time
<quarky> I don't have any decoration anymore since upgrade from 4.10 to 4.11 on kubuntu 13.04. So I can't resize any windows and I don't have any titlebar. I used the kubuntu backport ppa. I tried to remove my .kde but it didn't solve the problem. I also try to use the proprietary drivers (nvidia) without any change. I also try to disable transparancy and all desktop effects. I still experience the same problem and haven't find any more solution
<quarky>  to try. Thanks for any help.
<BluesKaj> quarky, have you run an upgrade since or even a dist-upgrade ?
<quarky> Yes I have run an update + upgrade few minutes ago but not a dist-upgrade but I am using last kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to a new release , it upgrades your existing packages on the present OS only , quarky
<quarky> ok sorry for that. I am doing a dist-upgrade right now. I hope it will solve the problem. I will give you feedbacks when done (~40min with my slow connection).
<BluesKaj> quarky, ok
<viteac> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi viteac
<viteac> Hi BluesKaj
<quarky> BluesKaj, Thanks a lot it solved my problem
<BluesKaj> ok quarky , good to hear :)
<shadowbroker> so ever since switching to kubuntu, my .bash_profile no longer works. i've lived with this for months now (mostly because i was being lazy) and I even upgraded to ubuntu 13.04, but the problem still exists
<shadowbroker> any idea why this could be?
<slatenails> i just got notice that a new version of kubuntu is available
<slatenails> unless every calendar ever is lying to me 13.10 can't be out yet
<NanduX> it's the alpha version
<NanduX> alpha2
<slatenails> i see
<slatenails> that is strange though, i have raring all across /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unit193> slatenails: What does /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades have in it?
<NanduX> the notice is just the update-notifier, IIRC there was an option for it to show a notice when a new dev version was available
<slatenails> Prompt=normal
<slatenails> in addition to a ton of comments
<aries1200> hello, why kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<shadowbroker> are you using unity?
<aries1200> i'm using mageia
<aries1200> do you know mageia distro?
<shadowbroker> unfortunately, no. but the reason i switched to kubuntu is because unity is absolutely horrid :P
<JMichaelX> kubuntu is not accepting changes to file type options, it seems
<yofel> kde bug 321706
<ubottu> KDE bug 321706 in kcm_filetypes "Some file type association can't be changed anymore" [Major,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321706
<JMichaelX> many thanks, yofel
<shadowbroker> hm. added 'source ~/.bash_profile' to .xprofile, but it still doesn't work
<shadowbroker> so i'm using rsync in .bash_profile
<shadowbroker> is it possible the location i'm referring to hasnt finished mounting yet?
<shadowbroker> (both source and destination are different HDDs)
<yofel> what's .xprofile ? ~/.profile should be read on login, but I never heard of .xprofile
<aries1200> somebody know mageia?
<shadowbroker> some people online were suggesting .xprofile because it has to do with graphical login?
<shadowbroker> i'll try .profile i guess
<shadowbroker> i just dont get why .bash_profile isn't being loaded instead of .profile
<shadowbroker> man bash clearly states that .bash_profile is read first :/
<yofel> it should read it on login, yeah
<shadowbroker> it doesnt though. rsync is never being run. i dont get why
<shadowbroker> sourcing .bash_profile from .profile doesnt work either
<Micheal_> Hello I need a hand with using scp and smb together
<GiGaHuRtZ> Micheal_: elaborate a bit?
<GiGaHuRtZ> usually one uses sftp (scp/ssh dir sharing) or smb
<Micheal_> well need to know how to set it up scp /home/folder smb:/NAS/Folder
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmm, generally I would mount the smb folder
<GiGaHuRtZ> using cifs or smbfs
<GiGaHuRtZ> is the smb password protected etc?
<GiGaHuRtZ> what you are trying to do is kind of pointless
<GiGaHuRtZ> if you have smb access, use smb
<GiGaHuRtZ> if you have ssh access, use scp
<GiGaHuRtZ> not both
<Micheal_> the NAS that I am coping to doesnt have scp access... I cant login to it on a command line
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok, so setup an cifs or smbfs
<GiGaHuRtZ> and just copy it that way
<GiGaHuRtZ> you can scp if it does have ssh/scp
<GiGaHuRtZ> !wiki smbfs
<GiGaHuRtZ> ubottu: wiki smbfs
<GiGaHuRtZ> i have no idea how ubottu works lmao
<GiGaHuRtZ> ubottu: wiki smbfs
<GiGaHuRtZ> weird i alllowed it to msg me now, and its not
<GiGaHuRtZ> !wiki smbfs
<GiGaHuRtZ> Micheal_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<GiGaHuRtZ> Micheal_: what is the NAS running?
<GiGaHuRtZ> linux? windows?
<GiGaHuRtZ> that wiki should walk you through it
<GiGaHuRtZ> but scping to a smb share will not work for sure :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> especially since the box doesnt support scp/ssh
<shadowbroker> man. kinda hoped the update might allow .bash_profile to load. nope!
<GiGaHuRtZ> shadowbroker: whats the issue?
<GiGaHuRtZ> im a zsh kinda guy as of last week (so much more powerful I didnt know what i was missing all these years)
<shadowbroker> .bash_profile, .profile, .xprofile... none of them load when i login
<GiGaHuRtZ> but i might be able to help
<GiGaHuRtZ> shadowbroker: thats simple
<GiGaHuRtZ> edit ~/.bashrc
<GiGaHuRtZ> put source .bash_profile
<shadowbroker> but .bashrc is per-shell
<GiGaHuRtZ> per user
<shadowbroker> i dont want my backup script running everytime i open up a new terminal :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> not per shell
<GiGaHuRtZ> then you need to script it correctly
<GiGaHuRtZ> ask in #bash
<shadowbroker> :/
#kubuntu 2013-08-18
<shadowbroker> so in #bash, we found out that kde doesn't use a login shell >.>
<shadowbroker> kinda bs imo, as it should be loading .bash_profile as expected
<shadowbroker> but it doesnt because kde is special :/
<NanduX> it's not just kde, I think most of them don't use login shells
<shadowbroker> regardless, kde's implementation is, imo, incorrect
<shadowbroker> i should be able to expect .bash_profile to load when i login, pure and simple
<QuakeEXE> hello
<dougl> select a group of pictures from map view in digikam
<luis> hola
<smaudet> fyi, the openid login @ userbase.kde.org is failing with the following error: http://pastebin.com/Gw9J5JhN
<smaudet> I can successfully login with openid elsewhere. If there is a better place to report this, I am happy to oblige.
<valorie> smaudet: probably the #kde-www channel would be better, and then #kde-sysadmin if they can't help
<smaudet> valorie: sure, thanks!
<GiGaHuRtZ> Huh, weird. I removed the notifications for magnets from ktorrent, even restarted ktorrent, and it still does it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Wonder if plasma has its own notification for magnet links
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know how or if its possible to reset the video driver with out rebooting? using 13.04 with a intel gma using the i915 kernel driver
<NanduX> Whiskey`Wonka, modprobe -r <driver_name> and then modprobe <driver_name>
<Whiskey`Wonka> NanduX: eek, was hoping for something less drastic
<NanduX> a reboot is safer, since you'll have to stop X before unloading the driver, just to be sure
<Whiskey`Wonka> right and stopping X means stopping all the apps first, uhg
<NanduX> yep
<Whiskey`Wonka> well, ok what is happening is that i play counterstrike source via wine. sometimes, and it might be a hour or it might be 3 weeks, the 3d performance drops to near nill. google earth is also effected. i dont really ue any other 3d softwares
<NanduX> well, Intel stinks at graphics as far as I know...
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes i am well aware of that. this works well enough to do 40~50fps in CS, run google earth and minecraft when i need to manage a server so i live with it
<Whiskey`Wonka> just would like to not have to reboot every time this comes up
<GiGaHuRtZ> Whiskey`Wonka: steam wont run on the i915?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know it wouldnt work with CS source with the GMA3500, but a mesa update fixed that from xorg-edgers
<[Relic]> How does one fix Moun?  It is stuck with 1 upgradeable package that refuses to upgrade or be removed
<Whiskey`Wonka> [Relic]: use apt-get
<Whiskey`Wonka> GiGaHuRtZ: no it runs fine till something breaks and this blamo ALL 2d apps run at 4~5 FPS
<Whiskey`Wonka> er 3d
<Whiskey`Wonka> minecraft, cs:s, google earth
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmmm
<[Relic]> and do what with it?
<GiGaHuRtZ> try upgrading X11, mesa, etc
<Whiskey`Wonka> GiGaHuRtZ: i have
<GiGaHuRtZ> [Relic]: apt-get dist-upgrade
<GiGaHuRtZ> Whiskey`Wonka: from xorg-edgers?
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhm, mmm, thats a good , not sure im using that on this one
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont know why you would run CSS in wine if it works in steam on your card
<[Relic]> a dist upgrade to get rid of one package that is stuck in the system
<GiGaHuRtZ> you are saying a package that is not upgraded
<GiGaHuRtZ> yes dist-upgrade will fix that
<Whiskey`Wonka> [Relic]: apt-get install saidpackagenamehere
<GiGaHuRtZ> nt that it really matters anyway
<GiGaHuRtZ> anyways, bbiab
<[Relic]> Unable to mark upgrades. Some upgrades may have unsatisfiable dependencies at the moment, or may have been manually held back.
<[Relic]> so it is still stuck in muon just not accessible now
<Whiskey`Wonka> do as GiGaHuRtZ said, you just have a mix of packages that end up blocking
<[Relic]> using apt-get purge doesn't remove it from muon, this little bugger is annoying
<[Relic]> well that was fun; seems the problem was another package was upgradeable but not showing at all but only showing the dependancy package instead which never upgraded/installed due to the upgradeable one not showing
<GiGaHuRtZ> apt-get -f install
<GiGaHuRtZ> no packages
<gregor3000> mouse is not recognised when i plug it in (laptop). any ideas why not? it's a generic mouse and i know it works nicely in debian 6.
<RoyG> Hallo. Can anyone explain how to change locale settings for xterms?
<aries1200> hello,
<aries1200> anyone who likes microsoft windows?
<aries1200> anyone who likes MacOSX
<ssulim> есть кто живой?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vedu_> hello. how to share wired internet connection over wifi?
<BluesKaj> vedu_, more details please
<vedu_> BluesKaj: I have a LAN connection that is connected to the internet. I want to create a "ad-hoc" wifi hub using my computer's wifi so that other computers can connect and use the internet in the LAN connection
<BluesKaj> vedu_, ok describe your actual setup and connection to the internet , and how you want the other computers to connect ..it's still not clear to me
<BluesKaj> and what equipment router/modem etc you use
<vedu_> BluesKaj: I want to use my laptop's wifi to share the internet connected to my laptop's LAN card
<BluesKaj> vedu_, this is an ubuntu tutorial but using network manager should be very similar,  http://tumutanzi.com/archives/8195
<vedu> BluesKaj: I followed the steps till step 5 but step 6 onwards its rather Ubuntu specific. could you help m eout
<BluesKaj> vedu, wish I could but I don't use network manager , and the wifi on our network is handled by the router/modem'
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone around willing to help with a depmod, kernel, dpkg/apt issue?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Every since installing something last night, from a ppa I believe (which I have since purged) I cant get apt-get or dpkg to complete fully
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well a dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> you need to check the PPA's packages have been purgred
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: Dude, I am ignoring you
<ikonia> as they are the most likely cause of a conflict
<GiGaHuRtZ> And you dont even know my problem
<ikonia> you've just asked the problem ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Because I havent said what the problem is
<ikonia> you can't apt-get fully
<ikonia> that sounds like the problem ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> ......
<GiGaHuRtZ> i can apt get plenty of things
<ikonia> and a PPA causing a conflict is normally the common cause, not always,
<GiGaHuRtZ> its the kernel it fails on
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: was the kernel from a PPA
<GiGaHuRtZ> Does matter if its liquorix, maiunline from ubuntu, stock ubuntu, etc
<GiGaHuRtZ> npot a ppa, no
<ikonia> yes, it does matter
<sithlord48> GiGaHuRtZ:  can you pastebin ur error for me
<ikonia> as that's whats likely to break the dependencies, hence apt-get failing
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: no, it doesnt.
<GiGaHuRtZ> It does it it with ALL kernels
<GiGaHuRtZ> ffs
<GiGaHuRtZ> kernels that were just working and hadnt been updated
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: sure, most probably due to a dependency conflict
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: tone down the language please - there isn't a need for it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ive researched enoiugh myself to know its dxue to another issue
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: ok, what issue is it due to ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> so please, sto[p talking to me
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im far from the only person that doesnt like you in the *buntu channels
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: if you know what the issue is, please expand on it explaining what the issue is
<GiGaHuRtZ> And your opership is being taken up with the ubuntu council
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: I'm not really interested if you like me or not,
<GiGaHuRtZ> But for now, /i9gnore
<GiGaHuRtZ> sithlord48: one sec
<GiGaHuRtZ> I woiuldve pasted longer, but ikonia likes to wage a global irc nerd war abgainst me i9n every channel
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: it doesn't change your problem sounds like it's from a package conflict, - unless you can clarify what where you think the problem lies
<sithlord48> can you also tell me what you have installed from what ppa also (i know you purged it but it might be helpful)
<slatenails> i don't think he can really tell anything heh
<BluesKaj> not sorry to see him go
<sithlord48> i guess i missed something then
<BluesKaj> he's not really venomous as just a plain pita
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, not really
<sithlord48> i had a strange nepomuk issue but im not really sure its an issue or just outside its use case.
<sithlord48> turns out ms.sith has had really bad proformance on her machine lately. and high temps for months now. couldn't figure it out..
<sithlord48> turns out nepomuk was indexing her documents and taking forever because of the insane amout of text  (~17GB) it was working with..
<Nightrose> hey folks :)
<Nightrose> during upgrade i get the following error: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 9813 package 'libgsm1:amd64':
<Nightrose>  `Pre-Depends' field, invalid package name `m�ltiarch-support': character `�' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<Nightrose> known problem?
<Nightrose> anything i can do to fix it?
<Avihay> I've upgraded to 4.11, and now I can't see skype windows of all things... anyone bumped into the issue?
<ikonia> Nightrose: shouldn't it be "multiarch"
<ikonia> Nightrose: with a "u"
<Nightrose> ikonia: it should yes
<ikonia> Nightrose: where is this package, in what repo
<Nightrose> i have no idea
<ikonia> !info libgsm1
<ubottu> libgsm1 (source: libgsm): Shared libraries for GSM speech compressor. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.13-4 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 102 kB
<ikonia> Nightrose: got any PPA's enabled ?
<Nightrose> they should all be disabled since i am in the middle of a distro upgrade
<ikonia> Nightrose: (I'm assuing this is raring your using)
<Nightrose> (that didn't go too well)
<ikonia> Nightrose: disabled isn't enough
<ikonia> Nightrose: disabling them doesn't remove packages which can be bad/cause a conflict
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> do you have a tip for how to investigate this further?
<ikonia> Nightrose: well, I'd look at where that package is coming from - then check it's dependencies, and if it's got an invalid charset in the name, log a bug for it explaining
<Nightrose> how do i find out?
<ikonia> Nightrose: are you upgrading to/from what distro ?
<Nightrose> from raring to saucy
<ikonia> really...you're upgrading to a development version and you've had ppa's installed and you've no idea how to manage packages/dependencies ?
<ikonia> this sounds like a bad idea
<Nightrose> it probably is - i was offered the upgrade - but ok - let me see what i can find out about the package
<ikonia> you shouldn't have been offered it
<ikonia> unless you did update-manager -d
<ikonia> interesting the package version is the name in raring and saucy
<s0ck0> Hello
<s0ck0> Can anyone help me? When trying to upgrade kernel or do anything recently, I get this in apt/dpkg: http://pastebin.com/cCBSVTaZ
<faLUCE> hello. how can I enable hdmi audio on a cedar trail mobo with (l)ubuntu 12.04 ? I can see the HDMI device with aplay -l but I don't see it with alsamixer
<DarthFrog> faLUCE:  Use pavucontrol for all that.
<DarthFrog> faLUCE: pavucontrol is not installed by default
<faLUCE> DarthFrog: ok, let's try
<faLUCE> i launched pavucontrol, but I don't see hdmi in the combo
<DarthFrog> faLUCE:  Play around with it.  You'll have to set the output device.
<faLUCE> DarthFrog: yes, but I see only speakers and headphones. no hdmi
<faLUCE> DarthFrog: sorry. just found it
<faLUCE> let's try
<faLUCE> DarthFrog: thqnks solved
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<basso> When playing Half Life 2 i get heafty vertical tearing
<basso> hmm, kwin is not cooporating with my nvidia card, will try a newer driver :P
<Avihay> basso: in windows, there was a way to enable/disable  vsync from inside HL2
<Avihay> I've upgraded to 4.11, and now I can't see skype windows of all things... anyone bumped into the issue? login-logout doesn't help. it happens when I use kwin with razorQT too
<basso> Avihay: yes i know, enabled it still shows vertical tearing, and i have no idea why
<Avihay> basso:  maybe set max_fps in HL to the refresh rate you see in kde's system settings
<Avihay> not a solution, I know
<basso> I found the solution, changing to OpenGL 2 and native seemed to fix the issue
<Avihay> humm, maybe messing with that will fix my skype issue too
<Avihay> switching to kwin crashed my xorg, yey!
<basso> hah yeah, fantstic aint it Avihay
<ultrixx> hi i upgraded from kubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 and i cant find the system monitor program
<anonymous_> is there a way to connect to servers with each other using  a vpn connection and something like a "linux host" to manage that VPN ?
<something> hey could any one link me a place were i could get ubuntu via ftp
<skreech_> something: hi
<skreech_> what are you looking for?
<something> acctually never mind i found it
<something> thanks any ways
<skreech_> something: Ok :)
<skreech_> where was it?
<something> i ended up just torrenting it
<ikonia> @mark s0ck0 gigahrtz trying to evade ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dougl> I thot there was a way to use post it type notes in kubuntu?
<skreech_> something: Probably better anyway
<skreech_> dougl: other than sticking them on the monitor?
<dougl> lol
<dougl> yeah they graphical postit notes
<something> well idk why i was not able to download it via the https link
<skreech_> dougl: add the notes widget
<BluesKaj> dougl, xpad
<skreech_> something: did you get an error?
<skreech_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey skreech_ , how goes it ?
<skreech_> Rainy
<dougl> thanks guys
<something> yea no problemo
<skreech_> dougl: enjoy :)
<skreech_> something: which one did you get?
<something> skreech_: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso
 * skreech_ forgot about the DVD releases <_<
<skreech_> RiotingPacifist: how did you garner that nomenclature?
<RiotingPacifist> skreech_: Picked it a few years ago, seemed like a good idea at the time
<skreech_> RiotingPacifist: It's cute :)
<DarthFrog> Hey folks, a friend of mine posted asking for help on her blog.  She's having filesystem performance issues and I have no ideas beyond what she's already tried.  If you could help her, it'd be greatly appreciated.    http://crimeandtheforcesofevil.com/blog/2013/08/linux-filesystem-performance-help/
#kubuntu 2014-08-11
<asdf__> mimimi mimi mimi mimimi sexy mimi
<calwig> Whats a good Hard Disk diagnostic tool in Kubuntu
<scunizi> I'm having issues getting an iPod shuffle connected to amarok correctly. It use to work until my son synced it to iTunes on a windows box.  Any tips welcome
<Guest16360> ciao a tutti
<andrea__> !list
<ubottu> andrea__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<andrea_> ciao a tutti
<andrea_> ciao
<Guest32983> cant view youtube with live kubuntu dvd
<CHR0N0S> hello everyone
<CHR0N0S> As usual nobody's talking in here...
<TBotNik> All: Need an apache expert.  Localhost not working.  Apache log originally showing /etc/apache2/htdocs does not exist error. Thought that was coming from some config issue but now see it is produced every time I try to access localhost.  Really stumped
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Need an apache expert.  Localhost not working.  Apache log originally showing /etc/apache2/htdocs does not exist error. Thought that was coming from some config issue but now see it is produced every time I try to access localhost.  Really stumped!  Posted on #httpd, the apache channel and no response!
<CrowX-> TBotNik, have you resolved your problem yet?
<TBotNik> CrowX-: No!  Have PB of the various files at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF
<CrowX-> TBotNik, how do you try to access your site? do you type http://localhost in the url bar?
<TBotNik> CrowX-: No just "localhost"  has always worked till today, then went south.  Had not changed anything till crash now changing like crazy and still not working.  Thought I was good at this! LOL
<lordievader> TBotNik: Did you perform updates? (Also shouldn't this go to #ubuntu-server?)
<skramer_> I did an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgade this morning which tried to install lots of packages from Backports PPA. Unfortunately, the upgrade didn´t go well & I have many defective packages now. So how can I undo the upgrade & go back to the previous setup?
<CrowX-> TBotNik, what does "ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/" show?
<TBotNik> CrowX-: just the 000-default file
<CrowX-> TBotNik, paste me the return line please
<TBotNik> lordievader: Really tired 20 hrs of fighting this so sorry not understanding, but brain freezing up a lot now
<TBotNik> CrowX-: "ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/"
<TBotNik> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 Jan 11  2014 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
<lordievader> TBotNik: I was just asking if you have updated Apache somewhere along the way.
<CrowX-> TBotNik, it should be 000-default.conf -> ../sites-available/000-default.conf
<lordievader> TBotNik: Are you running precise? With apache 2.2?
<CrowX-> if your 000-default.conf is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<lordievader> CrowX-: For apache 2.2 what he has is fine.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Not that I was aware of, but had installed some new tools in last 2 days and have been trying to install TeamViewer, but 64Bit version is corrupted and support keeps posting fixes so keep trying those.
<CrowX-> lordievader,  ../sites-available/default is a symlink to  ../sites-available/000-default.conf?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Could you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a" and "apt-cache policy  apache2"?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Kubuntu 12.04 LTS Apache 2.2.22
<lordievader> As I figured.
<lordievader> TBotNik: What was the exact error again?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Browser show 404 Not found and error.log shows :=> File does not exist: /etc/apache2/htdocs
<TBotNik> CrowX-: Updated and added to top of PB at: File does not exist: /etc/apache2/htdocs
<TBotNik> CrowX-: Updated and added to top of PB at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF
<lordievader> TBotNik: Have you read http://serverfault.com/questions/355657/why-am-i-getting-this-error-in-the-logs
<TBotNik> lordievader: No
<TBotNik> lordievader: Just did, not sure what to think?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Well do, and check those three things ;)
<CrowX-> File does not exist: /etc/apache2/htdocs is shown when DocumentRoot isn't set
<CrowX-> TBotNik, I just read some guy was getting this error and fixed it by adding a favicon to his site. I can't even imagine how that could be a solution, but the guy says it worked. so try
<TBotNik> CrowX-: The only thing I see in the URL from lordievader is changing the include paths to absolute paths, and that would explain things as somehow the software or OS could have lost the ability to track a realative path
<CrowX-> have you tried reinstalling apache?
<CrowX-> in case some file is corrupted
<lordievader> TBotNik: The url I gave you details three things: vhost definition, absolute paths, and the checking whether the sites are enabled or not.
<CrowX-> uninstall, delete the config files, and install it again
<lordievader> CrowX-: That's a bad idea... Unless default configs are used.
<CrowX-> his site is local, I don't see why he'd have many custom things in the configs
<ChrisR> hello
<CodePulsar> Trying to change a Samba share to allow guests full control over a folder and it fails every time
<CodePulsar> when using the right click gui -> Share tab
<CodePulsar> on the folder I want to change the access control on
<TBotNik> lordievader: Sorry only understood the absolute path part the rest was just Greek to me!
<CodePulsar> I set it to Full Control and it sets it back to Read only
<ChrisR> i tried updating this morning, most packages updated just fine, but digikam got removed due to a conflict with libkgeomap1
<TBotNik> All rebooting to see if paths recoginze again after reboot!
<ChrisR> CodePulsar: i had the same problem last week. had to install system-config-samba to make it work
<ChrisR> is digikam broken in the latest kubuntu 14.04 backports??
<ChrisR> has anybody tried updating this morning?
<skramer_> ChrisR: It seems not only digikam is broken, I got digikam, krita, kexi and few others removed and now sitting here in depedency hell having so many defective packages ...
<skramer_> Unfortunately, I don´t know how to revert the changes...
<ChrisR> skramer_: why do i always click okay? :-)
<ChrisR> ok, so it's not only me
<ChrisR> they should fix that soon then
<skramer_> ChrisR: Hehehehe, no it´s not only you :-)
<lordievader> ChrisR: Hey this ain't windows, we don't click. We hit enter ;)
<TBotNik> lordievader, CrowX-: Hey localhost/phpmyadmin works but just not the default lh dir
<skramer_> lordievader: Infact, I did hit enter. But the result...
<lordievader> TBotNik: Default lh dir?
<skramer_> lordievader: Do you know if there is any chance to revert the upgrade??
<lordievader> skramer_: Downgrading is a mess. You really don't want to do that.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Yes defaul "localhost" dir still does not show in the browser and still getting the missing htdocs error.  I never ever had any htdoc dir so that is why this is so puzzling!
<ChrisR> lordievader: actually, this is what i did
<lordievader> TBotNik: Fix your definition of default, phpmyadmin is defined elsewhere.
<ChrisR> right after entering my pwd. damnit
<lordievader> ChrisR: What is?
<lordievader> ChrisR: Clicking ok?
<ChrisR> lordievader: never mind :-)
<TBotNik> lordievader: I did remove the alias for PEAR, which did have an htdocs dir, but I only use PEAR rarely
<skramer_> lordievader: Understood. But in my case, it would be downgrading from KDE 4.13.97 (backports PPA) to 4.13.3. No general downgrade...
<TBotNik> lordievader: Mostly for phpseclib secure code testing!
<TBotNik> lordievader: phpmyadmin.conf is in the included /conf.d dir!
<lordievader> skramer_: Still downgrading is a mess.
<ChrisR> i wouldn't bother trying to downgrade or resolve dependencies manually
<TBotNik> Well off to bed, see y'all if your still here in AM when I rise!
<TBotNik> Bye
<ChrisR> goodnight
<lordievader> I've downgraded libc once, let me tell you that was fun :P
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Guest52691> has the web form finished. I get errors when trying to connect
<Guest52691> forum
<BluesKaj> Guest52691, what are you referring to, what web forum?
<Guest52691> kubuntu
<Guest52691> does kubuntu 12.04.4 need more RAM that ver 14
<tsimpson> Guest52691: it's exactly the same as 14.04 except with all the updates released after already applied
<Guest52691> sorry meant does ver 14 need more RAM than 12.04.4
<tsimpson> it's the same release though
<tsimpson> ah
<tsimpson> it shouldn't need more ram
<Guest52691> I am running using only 1 GB RAM and can run 12.04.4 from a live DVD. I am thinking of trying ver 14 but was worried about my limited RAM
<lordievader> Guest52691: It'll run on 1Gb, but not optimal.
<lordievader> Guest52691: You'd better look at something like Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<Guest52691> Is there an abvantage to running ver 14 rather that 12. I realise that the support for 14 is a little longer
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu/Kubuntu-12.04#System_Requirements suggests the minimum is 384 MB
<tsimpson> but that seems very low to my eye
<Guest52691> It may be, but it runs alright
<Guest52691> I am not keen on the lighter versions
<tsimpson> using xfce or lxde may give you a better experience, you can still run the same KDE applications just with a different desktop look and feel
<Guest52691> But I am not having a problem
<lordievader> Guest52691: Open a web browser with 10+ tabs, you'll start swapping like crazy :P
<Guest52691> At present, I am running without a swap (live DVD). Hence my experince is likely to be better after an install. I have not opened 10 tabs
<Guest52691> whats wrong with swapping
<lordievader> Guest52691: It is using your disk as ram, and disk (compared to ram) is SLOW.
<Guest52691> So far most of my limited RAM is available. If I needed to swap and things slow a bit, I dont think I'd mind
<lordievader> Hehe, that's what you say now ;)
<lordievader> IO-wait is the worst.
<Guest52691> If I make a mistake and install a version that becomes a pblem, I could always download another iso and re-install. So I don't thimh I am losing anything, and as i said I am not having a problem
<tsimpson> just make sure you backup any valuable data you have in that case
<Guest52691> Always do
<Guest52691> I can confirm the RAM for 12.04 at around 384MB. Less that half my RAM
<Guest52691> I can t see how to delete applications
<tsimpson> you just remove them with the package manager/software centre
<Guest52691> When I put the system to sleep the other day, I could inly wake by pressing to off switch one. I could not find a key
<RaSTuS> Hi there, recently updated from 12.04 to 14.04, today I got notification for 351 upgrades, problem is, it also wants to uninstall tellico, when I try to unmark it in muon I get this message: The "tellico" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade: 	Depends: tellico, but it is not installable
<valorie> !infor tellico
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !info tellico
<ubottu> tellico (source: tellico): Collection manager for books, videos, music, etc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.8+dfsg.1-2 (trusty), package size 839 kB, installed size 3113 kB
<valorie> so just reinstall it later
<RaSTuS> I just want to be sure that's possible, it's a deal breaker for me not to have it.
<valorie> it is packaged, ubottu says
<valorie> RaSTuS: does muon tell you why?
<valorie> in tabs sometimes there is more info
<RaSTuS> The error message when I try to unmark it is: The "tellico" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade: 	Depends: tellico, but it is not installable
<RaSTuS> valorie: nothing in the tabs shows and anomolies, it has a huge depend list though.
<lothareberhartre> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<lothareberhartre> could we talk in german
<lordievader> !de | lothareberhartre
<ubottu> lothareberhartre: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lothareberhartre> I try it one's more
<kyfella> does anyone know of any good dlna players for android op system that would work in conjunction with ps3mediaserver for streaming movies to android OP system
<kyfella> just throwing the idea out there.  I am doing some playing around trying to figure out a way to do it
<kyfella> or better yet, if anyone knows a android channel let me know if you guys don't know
<BluesKaj> kyfella, thisn't exactly the chat for media questions, perhaps something closer to #android would be more appropriate
<kyfella> well, its a cross between kubuntu ps3mediaserver and the dnla protocol of what to use on android, so i didn't know who to ask exactly lol
<kyfella> let me see what the guys on the android channel know
<BluesKaj> kyfella, click on this #android to join
<RaSTuS> kyfella: Media House is pretty good, I use it to stream to my tablet and it works great.
<lothareberhartre> I have got some question
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kyfella> thanks Blue, I got that channel added in.  I posted the question to them to ask
<kyfella> Ras...  What are you streaming from exactly with Media House?  I have PS3MediaServer installed and it works great on my tv.  I just want to integrate it into my android cell so if I am out on the back porch I can watch it there as well
<lothareberhartre> I  use Kunbuntu 14.04 on ssd from sandisk and it brun good,but recently the kde start need a lot of time.Is there a protocol-file where i can such for any defect.
<BluesKaj> lothareberhartre, I experienced a long bootup time here on 14.04 after upgrading from 12.04, almost 2 1/2 mins, but I haven't checked the logs /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> I have since removed 14.04 and run 14.10 now as a test OS, since I'm a home user
<RaSTuS> kyfella: streaming from a Panasonic PVR and an Astone PVR.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, using kubuntu ?
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: yes, upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 on the weekend.
<RaSTuS> Having a few problems since the upgrade, but I'll get a handle on most of them, just have to put some time in.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, are you experiencing the long boot time after upgrading to 14.04?
<BluesKaj> mine was 2 1/2 mins
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: yeah was pretty long, I went into the /etc/rc directories and disabled a bunch of stuff I don't need, sped it up some, still not as responsive as before though.  Also lost all my desktop effects, I don't think DRI is loading properly.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, which gpu?
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: nvidia, not sure of the model, I can look it up.
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: GTX 550 Ti
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, most nvidias work vewry well on kubuntu, probly need to upgrade the driver since upgrading to 14.04 defaults to the nouveau driver
<BluesKaj> yup, you should be running the 331 driver with that gpu, check the driver manager in system settings
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: using the nvidia driver, but 303 I think.  I'll upgrade it tomorrow, almost 2am here.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, right
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: just screwing around with nvidia settings to see if that makes a difference.
<RaSTuS> When I go to run xdriinfo, it comes back with "libGL is too old." WTF?
<BluesKaj> try glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> need to install mesa-utils
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: gives, core profile version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 304.117
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, hmm, that's the driver from 12.04
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: what, 304 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj, I'll install 331 and see what happens.
<BluesKaj> check the driver manager for it
<RaSTuS> I did have when I initially upgraded, but I was having problems, so I downgraded the driver, I'll try again though, coz I've installed a lot of stuff since then.
<pfoo> mh, seems to be a backport depency issue, latest upgrade removed libnepomuk4 libnepomukquery4a libnepomukutils4
<pfoo> Depends: libkdecore5 (= 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa2) but 4:4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2 is to be installed
<pfoo> Depends: libkdeui5 (= 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa2) but 4:4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2 is to be installed
<RaSTuS> Having a real hassle with libreoffice-base, it failed on install, and now it's stuck, can't seem to uninstall it even though I've uninstalled the rest of libreoffice, and it crashes apt-get and muon constantly, any ideas how to dump it ?
<diggndeeper> I just installed the kubuntu on top of standard ubuntu. Oddly, I can't seems to connect to wireless. The network widget recognizes the ssid and I put the password in, but it "deactivates" right away. Any thoughts?
<soee_> why do people disconnect after 2 minutes without response
<BluesKaj> soee_, some ppl join everyday, but never say anything
<BluesKaj> actaully hundreds
<RaSTuS> I'm active on a few guitar forums, same thing happens there too, ask a question and log straight out, weird.
<BluesKaj> think some have their client on autoconnect and autojoin, and forget the client is even running
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: any ideas how to get rid of a broken package ?
<vipuser> Hi  all anyone have idea of FHS 3.0?
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, sudo dpkg --configure -a , works sometimes
<BluesKaj> vipuser, tha's not a kubuntu question , ask in ##linux
<vipuser> I want to know kubuntu has FHS 3.0? or 2.3?
<RaSTuS> !infor FHS
<pfoo> BluesKaj: that's neither a linux question :p
<vipuser> ???
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: tried --configure -a dozens of times, the thing is stuck, won't reinstall, upgrade or uninstall, a total PITA
<BluesKaj> pfoo, the experts in ##linux might know the answer
<genii> villain10765indi: 2.3
<genii> Bah tabcomplete fail
<genii> vipuser: Ubuntu uses FHS 2.3
<vipuser> thanks genii
<genii> np
<vipuser> thats all i want to know
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<vipuser> oh one more why we have kubuntu if we have ubuntu what is the main difference between them?
<BluesKaj> vipuser, Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop environment , ubuntu used unity or gnome etc
<BluesKaj> !kde | vipuser
<ubottu> vipuser: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<vipuser> rest all is same?
<BluesKaj> both use the ubuntu core
<vipuser> ok
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: comes up with the error message "package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal", also tried dpkg --purge --force-remove-essential libreoffice-base and get the same error.
<RaSTuS> I can delete the thing manually, just need to take it's status out of the package db
<genii> RaSTuS: Yeah, the final approach is to change it's status in the /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BluesKaj> genii, sudo dpkg --clear-avail ?
<vipuser> All the GRUB files are in /boot/grub, is it?
<RaSTuS> thanks guys, will try that.
<BluesKaj> vipuser, are you editing grub ?
<vipuser> i want to do but later, now i am just checking all the files of grub. actually i am new in debian family
<BluesKaj> vipuser, if so edit in /etc/default/grub then save the file and run sudo update-grub to make the changes stick
<vipuser> but where are the main files of grub? the path you tell?
<pfoo> vipuser: /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub
<pfoo> grub2 use those files in order to generate /boot/grub config file
<rberg> but yes grub its self lives in /boot/grub and the MBR
<RaSTuS> also has some scripts in /usr/share/grub
<BluesKaj> normally users aren't encouraged to edit grub in any file except /etc/default/grub
<vipuser> at boot process grub use ONLY the files in /boot/grub? or others /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub also?
<RaSTuS> Cleared the dpkg issue, thanks guys.  Now I'll try updating the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> if you want , you can continue this discussion in #grub
<pfoo> vipuser: /boot/grub/
<rberg> /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub are used by update-grub to generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<RaSTuS> Which is the best to install, nvidia-331 or nvidia-331-updates ?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-331 RaSTuS is the recommended driver in the driver manager
<RaSTuS> Thanks, will do.
<vipuser> thanks everyone
<RaSTuS> It only built modules for the latest kernel, not the two previous versions, how do I make it do that ?
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, maybe the 2 previous kernels are too old
<BluesKaj> the kernel modules might be the 304
<BluesKaj> or 319, or ....
<RaSTuS> One was only installed the other day, I have 3.13.0-32, 3.13.0.33 and the oldest one I have is 3.2.0-67, only built for 3.13.0-33.
<genii> RaSTuS: sudo dkms build nvidia-331 -k <previous-kernel-version-here>
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: no, it uninstalled the old 304 stuff as it installed.  I use apt-get, prefer the commandline to gui stuff.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, perhaps the next upgrade will take care of it
<genii> I just gave the syntax to build for a kernel that is not the currently running kernel.
<BluesKaj> yes, but it's good to use muon as a reference for packages and their versions and dependencies etc
<RaSTuS> genii: I'll try that, thanks.
<RaSTuS> I live in sudo mc when I'm doing all this stuff, a dual panel filemanager and terminal all in one, great tool.
<BluesKaj> genii, don't the kernel modules automatically get built for the installed kernels? guess RaSTuS used the cli to build the modules for a specific kernel rather than all that are installed
<genii> BluesKaj: As far as I understand, it builds the module for the running kernel, if it's something like nvidia-current instead of a specified version, then it also builds for previous kernels
<BluesKaj> installing a graphics driver usually removes the old drivers by default
<BluesKaj> afaik
<BluesKaj> yeah genii I haven't seen the nvidia-current driver(s) available in 14.04 or 14.10
<RaSTuS> Yeah, removed the old stuff.  Had to use "dkms build -m nvidia/331-331.38 -k 3.13.0-32-generic" to make it work, has to match the directory in /usr/src
<genii> RaSTuS: Ah, sorry I mixed up the syntax. ...been a while since I needed to use that
<BluesKaj> normally i would use the terminal for installing packages, but the nvidia driver packages in the driver manager does a nice job of installing the proper modules on the latest kubuntus.
<BluesKaj> a few release ago that wan't the case and we were busy installing nvidia-3XXXX in the terminal because the driver installer was broken
<RaSTuS> np genii, thanks, put me in the right direction anyway.  I can't find the driver manager, looked in System, Settings and Utilities, I saw it the other day, but not now.
<RaSTuS> Ah, found it, it's named Additional Drivers on my sys.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, ok I was running 14.04.1 , some applications are different than 14.04
<vipuser> a
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: I'm on 14.04.1 too, only upgraded 2 or 3 days ago, but I configured my menu to use real names instead of descriptions, they're useless, I mean you can have 10 entries for "Music Player", gets confusing.  Just doing another update, 396 packages to install or update according to muon.  I use it for most of my package update/browsing work, but when things get difficult, the commandline is king, LOL.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, actually I'm running 14.10 and have been since april, and haven't spent much time on 14.04, guess my memory of it is fading somewhat
<BluesKaj> altho I did have it installed on another partition I just didn't use it much
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: I've only been using Kubuntu since 12.04, before that I used Gentoo for like 6 or 7 years, everything compiled from source, and each package configurable to the nth degree, it's great when you keep it updated regularly, but if you get behind the conflicts can have you pulling your hair out.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, never tried gentoo successfully, usually the cd fails to boot, a HW problem most likely
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: It's a great thing when it's all running smoothly, but very hands on.  I'm getting too old to do all that BS now, I just want things to happen the easy way now, LOL.
<BluesKaj> similar to the bsd flavours , the install page would be as far as i could get then nothing...something about the HP desktop HW that it doesn't recognize, several other OSs do the same ...it's a mystery
<BluesKaj> debian based OSs all work fine so far...haven't tried many others on this lenovo g500 tho
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: now I think I'm breaking this thing, I had the Kubuntu backports ppa and that's where all those updates were coming from, got halfway through them, then died, so I removed that ppa, now it's deleting all the KDE stuff.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, ok once that's finished, install kubuntui-desktop or if all else fails install kde-workspace
<BluesKaj> the backports have packages for kde upgrades mostly
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj, will do, back to the commandline, easier to see what's going on.
<BluesKaj> yup, I use muon mostly as a reference for info etc...very handy sometimes
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: same here, it's good to browse the packages and read the descriptions etc.   I have huge problems, just tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you should see the errors that came up, how do I use pastebin to put them up ?
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, right click on the desktop > add widgets type pastebin in the search
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: can't, the add widgets thing is broken, probably coz most of kde was deleted, damn it, I might have to download the iso and try a complete re-install from dvd.
<RaSTuS> muon won't even load now.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, your OS is installed to / i hope, so you can probly install kubuntu in 20 mins or so
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, what about the cashew on righjt sode of the panel, can you bring up the widgets panel there?
<BluesKaj> right side
<BluesKaj> sounds like plasma is broken too
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: everything is broken, so now I'm adding that ppa again and see if I can upgrade/re-install then.
<BluesKaj> ppa?
<BluesKaj> which ppa?
<RaSTuS> kubuntu backports, it seems to be working so far.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, do you have any ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj, that's where it was, it worked, only left a few packages out:  kdewallpapers libastro1 libkcmutils4 libkdeclarative5 libkdecore5 libkdeui5   libkdnssd4 libkgapi2-2 libkntlm4
<BluesKaj> or did you just uncomment the backports in the sources.list?
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, still seems a bit messy tho
<RaSTuS> No, used the souces list in muon, but I undone it by hand, and ran apt-get update and upgrade.  Now I just ran apt-get install muon* and it found a bunch more kde stuff to install.
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade will bring the backports into play
<RaSTuS> When the muon* finishes I'll do that too.  Working ok so far, cross fingers.
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: Whew, at least muon is working now, so is add-widgets, what a damn relief.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, ok good to hear :)
<RaSTuS> Better believe it, my heart was in my mouth for a while there.  Just reinstalled kdm too, it pulled in kpassword and a few others, so now I'll try that kde-workspace thing to make sure it's complete.
<RaSTuS> Sorry, I mean kubuntu-desktop
<RaSTuS> It's pulling in 278 packages, crossing fingers again, LOL.
 * bprompt is crossing legs
<RaSTuS> Hahaha
<genii> The greeter should be lightdm-kde-greeter and not kdm
<RaSTuS> genii, just prefer kdm, it's only a preference thing.
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj, genii, it all seems to be working again guys, even was able to add the pastebin widget, now I can think about going to sleep, it's almost 6am here.  You guys have been lifesavers, can't thank you enough.
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, sleep well, good luck with the upgrades :)
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj, np, thanks mate.  Still back to square one on the tellico deal though, I'll just have to install it from sources.
<BluesKaj> never used tellico, doubt very much I'd need it tho
<genii> !info tellico
<ubottu> tellico (source: tellico): Collection manager for books, videos, music, etc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.8+dfsg.1-2 (trusty), package size 839 kB, installed size 3113 kB
<genii> Hm.
<RaSTuS> I've got over 500 dvd/blu-rays catalogued, where and when I bought them, how much including a shipping costs field, mucho work, ain't going through all that again.   I use it several times a day too, one of the guitar forums I have a group on has a movie game we often play.
<RaSTuS> genii:  yeah, it won't install, some dependencies are broken, wants libkde4 and now libkde5 is installed.  It's should stll compile from source though.
<RaSTuS> The latest version available on thier site is 2.3.9
<genii> Seems to be a ppa for 2.3.9 available
<zoot_365> I'm a noob. Where do I go to get questions about thingd Ubuntu answered?
<RaSTuS> genii, where is the ppa listed, couldn't find it on thier site.
<genii> RaSTuS: The one I found is here: https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/ubuntu/dsta-trusty-ppa
<RaSTuS> genii, I could kiss you, LOL.
<BluesKaj> zoot_365, ubuntu or kubuntu ? for ubuntu questions click here #ubuntu, for kubuntu questions you're in the right place
<zoot_365> Trusty.
<BluesKaj> zoot_365, yes but which desktop environment, Unity or KDE?
<zoot_365> Kde
<BluesKaj> then you're in the right place , ask away
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde , zoot_365 , the core is the same but the desktops aquite different
<BluesKaj> are
<zoot_365> Simply stated
<zoot_365> I paste this into my terminal(konsole), sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openmw/openmw, and enter.
<zoot_365> I'm then asked to [sudo] password for michael:, but it won't let me type anything.
<zoot_365> I'm way noob.
<Pici> zoot_365: despite it not showing any *s it is still letting you type.
<zoot_365> won't accept anything.
<zoot_365> not a keystroke.
<michael> ..
<Guest54380> umh
<Pici> k
<zoot_365> Ii'n not that rank of noob.
<zoot_365> or maybe I am.
<zoot_365> :) Kisses to you Pici!
<zoot_365> I had a flash of genii telling me the same thing once.
 * genii wakes up and makes some coffee
<zoot_365> Kirk out.
<micha>  Kennt sich hier wer mit Konversation als IRC Client aus und kann mir sagen,warum meine Downloads bei 99% immer abbrechen?
<RodNICE> Kubuntu upgrade question: Can I cancel an upgrade part way through?
<IdleOne> during the download part yes
<IdleOne> not a good idea if the packages have already started installing
<genii> Once it starts overwriting packages... breakage
<RodNICE> Yes, it's at the phase of "Getting new packages." I'm at a donut shop and the internet connection is horrible.
<RodNICE> Will I be able to leave and get a better connection and it will start where it left off?
<perlsowisdom> irc://irc.undernet.org/bookz
<perlsowisdom> irc://irc.irchighway.net/ebooks
<Walzmyn> Hello?
<Guest76996> ciao a tutti
<Walzmyn> .
<jeff__> OK, ever since upgrading to 14.04, quassel has shown me the chats I'm in, the other people in the chats, but the center box with all the actual chat text is blank
#kubuntu 2014-08-12
<joedj> heyas, i'm trying to do the 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade using the UI, and getting a 'Could not calculate the upgrade' error. can anyone describe the cmdline process such that i can perhaps get a useful error message?
<joedj> doh, do-release-upgrade -m desktop gives the same useless error message :/
<frogonwheels> joedj: did you update everything first?
<joedj> frogonwheels: yes
<frogonwheels> joedj: just checking.  I don't know much/anythng about why that error would occur, but I figure it was worth a shot.
<joedj> nothing in my sources.list appears suspicious either, though i do have multiverse and backports uncommented
<joedj> it looks like i can update sources.list to trusty and run apt-get dist-upgrade manually, but not sure if that's a good idea...it would be really nice to know what do-release-upgrade thinks the problem is
<frogonwheels> joedj: there's no verbose options?
<frogonwheels> :(
<joedj> frogonwheels: doesn't seem to be
<joedj> frogonwheels: eh, guess i'll do a backup at some point, then try the manual dist-upgrade
<joedj> frogonwheels: it's just annoying that apper keeps popping up with a notification every 5min telling me to upgrade, when i can't =P
<Guest32233> I've got a twin monitor setup using intel HD 2500 graphics. Wine seems to have screwed up my configuration - the right monitor is shifted left about 10%, but only on the native 1680x1050 resolution. Does anyone know how I can reset my config?
<Guest32233> On Kubuntu 14.04
<RaSTuS> I'm back.  Tried to install tellico using the ppa that genii gave last night, but it still doesn't want to play ball.  Been trying to compile it instead, but I keep getting the error "Unable to compile a basic Qt application.  Qt has not been found correctly.".  I've installed all the QT and qtmake stuff I could find, but it's still not happy, any ideas.
<RaSTuS> #tellico
<arazeez> hi
<arazeez> how to install microsoft project in kubuntu
<trew_> hi all
<lordjancso> hi all
<trew_> i have a problem with sound
<lordjancso> I'm a newbie with linux and stuff, but i would like to try out plasma on my ubuntu 14.04
<lordjancso> i know i can install it with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lordjancso> but what if i want to switch back to unity?
<lordjancso> how can i do that?
<trew_> lordjancso: tou can do that
<trew_> you*
<lordjancso> i hoped that but how? :)
<hateball> lordjancso: you can choose desktop session when you log in
<hateball> there's a little dropdown box
<lordjancso> should i see this on this screen? http://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/screenshots/lockscreen.png
<trew_> in login manager you chose
<trew_> amm this is next plasma
<lordjancso> hmm i'm talking about plasma5, or is this not available yet?
<trew_> it's not realy ready yet
<trew_> it's work
<trew_> but a lot apps Has not made ​​the transition
<trew_> so the desktop work fine but no have integration with all apps
<trew_> lordjancso: ^^
<lordjancso> trew_ thank you
<lordjancso> when will be stable?
<lordjancso> is there any date announced?
<trew_> all 3 mounth new vetion lordjancso
<trew_> lordjancso:  all 3 mounth new vetion
<lordjancso> ok thx
<trew_> any one here to help me?
<trew_> i need help with sound in my system
<trew_> i work with KMIX but it's not control on the volume
<trew_> i have sound in system but kmix not control it
<RaSTuS> trew_, right click on the volume control in the system tray and choose "Select Master Channel" and make sure it's using the correct device.
<trew_> RaSTuS: that's is the problem i no have pcm or master in list
<trew_> ok this is work!
<trew_> what i do is killall kmix
<trew_> and rm to pulsaudio configs file
<trew_> like that https://userbase.kde.org/Sound_Problems?setlang=en
<trew_> and thanks to everyone
<Jell_> i install the kde desktop,yesterday i add some files  in  /etc/fstab  . today i cant come into the
<RaSTuS> Glad you were able to sort it out trew_.
<Jell_> the set menu can‘t stop loading
<RaSTuS> Jell_, /etc/fstab is a single file, how can you add files to it, do you mean you added some mounts ?
<Jell_> yes。
<Jell_> but i can’t load
<Jell_> now
<Jell_> fsck:warning ,bad format on line 20
<Jell_> the last line of the loading line :   switched to clocksource tsc
<Jell_> the graphic driver is not installed all right ?
<Jell_> before the yesterday , i also cant come into the desktop directly, i must input ctrl+alt+f1  and then log in
<RaSTuS> Jell_, not sure what could be wrong, I'm here to find out some stuff too, hopefully someone will be along soon that can help you further.
<Jell_> thank you all the same
<DesignerX> hi, I have a question .. is there a way to treate one massive screen as multiple screens ?
<DesignerX> the idea is to divide a very wide screen into something like 2 or 4  area/section with each having it's own taskbar/panel and applications
<DesignerX> kinda opposite  Multi monitors setup !
<RaSTuS> No worries, found the tellico compile problem, it wants qt4 rather than qt5.
<RaSTuS> #tellico
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<RaSTuS> Hi BluesKaj, hope you're well.
<BluesKaj> hey RaSTuS, fine here and you?
<RaSTuS> Fantastic, finally got tellico to compile, damn, I hate CMake, give me good ol' autotools anyday.
<BluesKaj> ok , sounds good, compiled some apps over the yrs, but not always successfully
<BluesKaj> altho I don't mind git if needed
<RaSTuS> I can bugfix autotools/autoconf probles ok, but CMake is a whole different thing, LOL.
<RaSTuS> problems
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj, just trying a few IRC clients out, better than the web interface I used last night.
<BluesKaj> good ol' konversation is my fav
<RaSTuS> I used to use that years ago, using Quassel atm, trying Kvirc next, then I'll finish with Konversation.  Just to see which is best.
<BluesKaj> not a quassel fan, prefer a single side panel , leaves more room for chat text and easier to read
<RaSTuS> brb
<RaSTuS> BluesKaj: kvirc sux, trying Konversation next, brb.
<hateball> BluesKaj: just FYI you can arrange all the panels to one side in quassel if you like
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, kvirc is what I call a very "busy" client, too cluttered for my taste
<BluesKaj> hateball, I still prefer konversation, easy and more configurable in my experience
<BluesKaj> the core thing doesn't do much for me either since I don't have a remote server
<hateball> BluesKaj: Sure, I'm just saying it doesnt have to be more than one panel :)
<BluesKaj> hateball, yes I understand :)
<BluesKaj> I prefer to keep things simple, that's why i don't use amarok. I understand why some ppl like it, but it's not my idea of organizing and playing music
<RaSTuS> Toss-up between Konversation and Quassel for IRC client.  Kvirc is out.
<BluesKaj> ahha , new linux-image-3.16.0-7-generic in the pipe for 14.10 today
<hateball> fwiw, I use quassel when at work, irssi at home
<BluesKaj> ok reboot
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> crappy weather here today, 19C and a constant rain
<BluesKaj> err steady rain rather
<soee> its nice here in Poland :)
<soee> though, military aircrafts flyings here and there all the time :/
<RaSTuS> Geeze BluesKaj, warmer than that here in north Oz, and it's winter.
<cobrabubbles> hi just tried to update kubuntu vm image to 14.04 after mandatory restart the image doesn't boot anymore. prompts error: file not found about 5 times quickly to end up on a black screen
<hateball> cobrabubbles: hold shift when you boot to get to the grub menu. you should have some entries for old kernels. check that the new ones try to boot from the same partition/UUID
<hateball> cobrabubbles: Which release did you upgrade from?
<BluesKaj> RaSTuS, yeah it would be...Northern Ontario, Canada here and it's been a wet suimmer so far .no real heatwaves yet tho
<RaSTuS> Ah BluesKaj, I know some guys who lives up that way, brutal winters you guys get.
<BluesKaj> last winter was brutal, worst in my lifetime
<BluesKaj> spent a lot of time on linux/kubuntu :)
<RaSTuS> don't know how you guys handle it, I'm in the tropics, and it's too cold for me here sometimes.
<RaSTuS> Great Barrier Reef
<BluesKaj> we should take this converstion to #kubuntu-offtopic before we get chastised :)
<cobrabubbles> 12.04
<cobrabubbles> shift doesn't seem to do the trick
<cobrabubbles> seems like it's showing different text quickly, but i'm unable to read it...
<cobrabubbles> ah GRUB loading
<cobrabubbles> then black screen
<hateball> cobrabubbles: if you have a very low timeout set it can be tricky to get into the grub menu
<hateball> cobrabubbles: so you can try either hammering shift very very fast, or liveboot the machine and mount the drive containing /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see what that looks like
<cobrabubbles> ah i was holding shift
<cobrabubbles> didn't realise i was supposed to tap it at the right time
<cobrabubbles> so i'd need to use a live cd to check the grub config, right?
<David1965> big update came through today
<David1965> are any of you people out there running m2n68-la (Narra3) motherboards out there
<David1965> must go now
<cobrabubbles> live cd doesn't boot... could it be something to do with vmplayer?
<soee> cobrabubbles: what version ?
<soee> 14.10 ?
<cobrabubbles> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu 32Bit
<hateball> cobrabubbles: I'm not familiar with vmware player, but you have to tell esxi and the like to mount the iso at boot at least
<hateball> otherwise it just... lets you mount it manually later... so it wont boot
<cobrabubbles> iso was mounted at boot since first i tried to use the 64 version and complained. so i downloaded the 32bit version and tried again, but results in a black screen
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Hey how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi CHR0N0S I'm fine and you?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: hello how are you?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj:Glad to hear it,I'm  doing pretty good!
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I resolved my shutdown issue I was having.
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, actually I had same issue the next day, but after an upgrade it was gone again :)
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Wow! Really now? Guess it happens to the best of us all...:D
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Actually I resolved my issue before wiping and installing kubuntu 14.04 x64 but decided to take your word and try x64 OS on this hateway...
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, and what's your conclusion?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: well it's not a true hateway anymore since I changed out the mobo in it...
<BluesKaj> oh
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Well I learned it was something in the BIOS causing my not being able to shut down completely, I reset BIOS to the default settings except for my drives and boot sequence.
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: That resolved the issue there and then...
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: As far as the x64 OS well not exactly decided yet am having some issues with Diablo 3 and another game called Bejeweled 3 which I played undet kubuntu 14.04 x86 with no problems!
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, so the mobo was old or ?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: somebody sabotaged my original motherboard or else I'd still be running it probably!
<BluesKaj> are you at work on a WAN ?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: No why?
<BluesKaj> well wonder  how your mobo got sabotaged
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Ah! Well I figured I pissed somebody off and they took it out on my computer, I have an idea of who did it but would hate to say anything in case I was wrong about who it was!
<BluesKaj> hard to prove with video evidence :)
<BluesKaj> without
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: What they did was damaged the processor socket was damaged, I figured out how they could have done it, but as you said without any video evidence it'd be hard to prove...:(
<BluesKaj> nasty
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: sorry about the repeat,  half awake plus my sinuses are bothering quite a bit this morning!1
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj:  I guess it may have been partly my fault on the damaged socket, I made it really easy for them to do it because at the time it happened I always use to leave the side cover off of my case, just made it that much easier for them to do it!
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj:  I mean all they had to do was reach in and grab the heatsink and fan and give it a small but firm twist and that was all it would take!
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj:  well maybe wiggle it back and forth a couple of times at least...
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I guess hateball is asleep or busy now?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I am at work, why?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I guess you have gotten busy or maybe fell asleep also so I get off of here and leave you be for now, nice chatting with you again!:)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: said hello earlier, guess you missed it!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Oh, well hello :)
<hateball> CHR0N0S: just as an aside, #kubuntu-offtopic is where we generally chat about non-support things ;)
<CHR0N0S> hateball:  :)I resolved the shutdown problem!
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, I'm here now , was away for a few mins
<CHR0N0S> hateball: o.i.c. sorry!
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: s'okay, no problem!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Yes I saw, by changing hardware. At least problem solved :)
<CHR0N0S> Either of you gamers?
<BluesKaj> but i have to go for a few mins again ..bbl
<BluesKaj> not me
<CHR0N0S> laterz
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I game, but pretty much all through Steam. Native, not Wine
<CHR0N0S> hateball: o.i.c. then you probably wouldn't be able to help me with a problem with a game not running right on here!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Is it Diablo 3? Did you check the entry on WineHQ?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I'm not sure, I think there's a channel on freenode for wine also....
<CHR0N0S> hateball: not much help there search all night one night and came up blank!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: actually I didn't know how to install it using just wine, I use playonlinux....
<hateball> CHR0N0S: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=29952
<CHR0N0S> hateball: looking at it now!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: thanks
<CHR0N0S> be a.f.k. a bit!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I am assuming the "setarch i386 -3 wine 'c:\program files\battle.net\battle.net launcher.exe" part would still work regardless of how playonlinux installed it
<hateball> ... then again, stuff like that is what playonlinux should do for you
<hateball> anyhow, it's not very kubuntu specific :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: not sure still a newbie on nixes of any flavor!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I have the game installed and am able to run and play it but it sometimes freezes up and also the game sounds gets a bit wierd ie: all the sound is like a record being played to fast!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I don't have the expansion pack Reaper of Souls yet just the original standard game, when I get the money I will buy the expansion...
<hateball> CHR0N0S: oh ok. well there may well be various tweaks for that, but I'm not sure what channel would be good to ask in... there seems to be #playonlinux
<CHR0N0S> hateball: as alway's, thanks for your help, even though it is a bit off topic. I will check into it eventually, not sure about today as I haven't been to bed yet and am only about half awake...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I've seen quite a bit about A.M.D.'s and Radeon user's having problems under playonlinux but I am using INTEL Core 2 Quad and a Geforce GT610 with 2GB!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: well it's a PNY card with Nvidia GT610 chipset on it...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: :D
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I have no experience with playonlinux :)
<hateball> And typically I do not use Wine either, I show support for native games instead ;)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: what does the key sequence alt+shift+f12 accomplish under kubuntu 14.04 x64?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: disables desktop effects (by default)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: Well, not trying to be disrespectful or not show support but am a long time Diablo fan, starting from the very first one that was played under I believe WIN95?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Sure, nothing wrong with that. I just feel things will never change if we "settle" for Wine. But this is all quite offtopic :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: want me to switch to that other channel?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: what was it again?
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: It just keeps things tidier :)
<alejandro> hi
<rthex> Hi, anyone knows of a way i can lean the Kubuntu installation? I am working a board restricted to 4Gigs of HD space and would like to remove what I dont need from Kubuntu to get it down below 4 Gigs
<TheFakeazneD525> Well...
<TheFakeazneD525> you could use an Ubuntu Netboot install disk
#kubuntu 2014-08-13
<havires> Why does this channel keep coming up in my autojoins when I log into irssi?
<me> Isee the web forum is still down - is this permanent
<Guest76567> what are the main advantages of kubuntu over ubuntu
<Guest76567> are there any disdvantages
<Guest76567> why is there a folder called OS. It appears to be my hard disk - not the linux live cd that i am using
<Guest76567> I am testing out dragon player. I am told I need extra plugins. I asked for a search but nothing happened. I am running kubuntui form a live dvd
<donix> hello
<donix> im having truoble setting up cisco e2500 n600 wifi router
<donix> i can get 192.168.1.1 to load but it asks me to download windows soiftware
<donix> im having truoble setting up cisco e2500 n600 wifi router
<donix> i can get 192.168.1.1 to load but it asks me to download windows soiftware
<rawi> hi folks, using kubuntu 14.04 I just see now a huge list of possible updates but libnepomuk4 and libnepomukquery4a are brocken
<rawi> am I the only one with this issue?
<ikonia> rawi: I suspect you have a PPA/3rd party repo causing the conflict
<ikonia> that is the norm for breakages from the main/core repo
<rawi> ikonia: thanks, sure I have also the kubuntu PPAs and backports etc
<ikonia> so you'll need to work through where the breakages come from
<rawi> how could I ask apt-get, from where a package is comming to update?
<ikonia> apt-cache policy shows where things come from
<rawi> ikonia: thanks again, I'll try
<rawi> ikonia: please, what do you understand from this: http://paste.kde.org/pibmm2zsl
<ikonia> rawi: ok, so straight away a conflict
<ikonia> ppa V stable
<ikonia> Installed: 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa2
<ikonia> 4.  Candidate: 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1
<rawi> ikonia: well, what should I do with my conflict? No update now and waiting until it will be cleared by the devs?
<ikonia> rawi: up to you
<ikonia> rawi: wait to see if later packages come out in the PPA to update beyond it, or manually resolve the conflict
<rawi> ikonia: how would I do it manually?
<ikonia> remove packages that conflict and use a specific set
<rawi> I tryed: aptitude -s purge libnepomuk4 and it would purge all kde :(
<lordievader> rawi: I think you want to use ppa purge, it downgrades rather than remove/purge.
<rawi> lordievader: you mean I would downgrade all kde I have now?
<lordievader> I suppose that is what ikonia is pointing towards.
<rawi> this is a to big risky operation for me, I think I should wait till time will clear the problem
<pfoo> rawi: ikonia you need to wait until libnepomuk4* is recompiled against the new version of kdelib (4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2)
<pfoo> I've already tried to contact sgclark who did upload this new kde4libs package without recompiling libnepomuk, no news
<rawi> pfoo: thank you. Waiting (with a working system) is OK :)
<pfoo> cc Riddell (libnepomuk4 libnepomukquery4a libnepomukutils4 are broken in kubuntu-backports since kde4libs 4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2)
<Riddell> hi pfoo, rawi: nepomuk is dead, what's wanting it?
<rawi> Riddell: i don't know how to put it, but my whole kde wants it
<pfoo> Mh, don't know if there is a way to notify (when upgrading) users that a package is removed because it has been superseded by a new one with a new name
<Riddell> rawi: pastebin the output of   sudo apt full-upgrade
<rawi> Riddell: full-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/jmbkP04v
<SamwiseGamgee> is there another website to post images besides imagebin, something similar to imagebin, but free from malware?
<rawi> Riddell: and hier http://pastebin.com/qBF00Gny a hilarious atempt to remove all nepomuk. It is not dead at all
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, most of you guys are using Imgur now?
<Riddell> rawi: we don't support aptitude, use apt as I said
<Riddell> rawi: but the actions aptitude asks for are fine to do
<Riddell> SamwiseGamgee: use plasma paste widget to paste images
<SamwiseGamgee> it looks easier than imgur
<SamwiseGamgee> http://imgur.com/a/u1NBT
<SamwiseGamgee> Does this work?
<ChrisR> good morning
<SamwiseGamgee> good morning ChrisR
<rawi> Riddell: apt full-upgrade looks less threatening http://pastebin.com/8eCgG1Ru
<ChrisR> i have kubuntu backports activated, but for some reason it seems it has updated to versions from backports-beta. my current kde version is 4.13.97 - can anybody tell me if that is possible?
<Riddell> rawi: looks fine to me
<Riddell> ChrisR: yes I made a mistake and added the RC to backports instead of beta, sorry about that
<Riddell> ChrisR: final version will be out in the next few days
<ChrisR> Riddell: ok, just wanted to know whether i made a config error. but thanks for fixing the dependency problems so quickly. i can use digikam again :-)
<rawi> Riddell: thank you. I'll give it a go now and full-upgrade with apt
<rawi> Riddell: apt full-upgrade did the trick better than aptitude. I'm still here and KDE also. Thank you!
<valorie> rawi: probably why we no longer use aptitude
<rawi> <valorie: aptitude... old habit, I learned now something new
<valorie> and now sometimes you can use `apt` rather than `apt-get`
<valorie> I enjoy change, and learning new things
<rawi> apt or apt-get, I'll nedd to relearn
<pfoo> valorie: rawi, imho, aptitude had a safer behaviour in this case (removing a package because of depency can be tricky sometime)
<valorie> yes, sometimes just waiting is a better idea
<yossarianuk> can anyone suggest a good iptables GUI ?
<yossarianuk> I used to use fwbuilder but that is now a dead project
<yossarianuk> http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac/ is cool - but not also not developed in ages.
<rawi> and to become really happy today: has anyone a remedy for my "Run Command"? It's looking like this: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/13/plasma-windowedsj5030.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hrmx1> Hello I installed the latest updates yesterday then i turned my computer off. Now when I'm trying to boot I come to the desktop and everything is fine but  the resolution is totally unuseable.
<Hrmx1> I own a Gtx750ti so I had to install the nvidia driver(It worked flawless before)
<Hrmx1> When I start the Nvidia Application to manage the settings it tells me driver is not loaded even if the xorg.conf
<Hrmx1> is edited properly
<soee> Hrmx1: Kubunut 14.04 ?
<Hrmx1> Yes, I figured out that XOrg log says the nvidia kernel module is unable to load
<Hrmx1> So I guess there was a kernel update??
<soee> maybe try to reinstall drivers >
<soee> yes there was kernel update i think
<Hrmx1> Ok i think thats the problem
<Hrmx1> idk is it just nvidia or is every driver built against the kernel
<Hrmx1> and is not compatible for other versions
<asrock> hello
<Hrmx1_> Ok reinstalling helped
<asrock> anyone here knows how to install QQ International Chat?
<asrock> anyone here knows how to install QQ International Chat?
<soee> Hrmx1_: good to hear :)
<soee> asrock: what is QQ internatioal Chat ?
<soee> ahh
<soee> from what i see ther are no source foles or packages for linux
<asrock> it is like a viber/Whatsap that you can chat with other
<asrock> soee thanks maybe none, I tried using wine but no luck
<soee> maybe some other app support it like pigdin or ktp
<valorie> ktp rocks!
 * valorie just started using it
<asrock> I'll try to integrate it to that apps
<valorie> esp. on a local network with the internet connectivity is dodgy
<soee> hiho valorie
<valorie> greets
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for developing the nice WM and distro
<jubo2> I run 'sudo apt update' and 'sudo apt upgrade'
<jubo2> now 'lsb_release -a' says Ubuntu 14.04.1 am I good or should I run 'sudo do-release-upgrade' ?
<valorie> do you want released, or testing the alpha?
<jubo2> I want the safe and reliable
<valorie> then you are done for now
<jubo2> Good. Thank you valorie
<valorie> and thanks for the nice words about our software
<valorie> of course the WM is supplied by KDE, not "us" -- although most of us are also active in KDE
<willeye> Hi All
<BluesKaj> hi willeye
<boonkerz-> hello
<boonkerz-> i search an screenshot tool which uploads to owncloud or ftp server
<turgay> [18:13] <turgay>  what is the problem ?
<turgay> [18:13] <turgay> http://s22.postimg.org/5ksapuich/ekran_g_r_nt_s_1.png
<turgay> [18:13] <turgay> kubuntu 14.04   Sürüm 36.0.1985.125 Ubuntu 14.04 (283153)  chromium
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<valorie> turgay: ^^^
<turgay> valorie: thank you very much for your support
<Cshubhamrao> Hi, someone there?
<valorie> Cshubhamrao: yes, lots of us
<valorie> why do you ask?
<phoenixz> Anybody here who knows what news will be in Kubuntu 14.10? Specifically looking for one of weyland, plasma5, kde-connect, and will kubuntu use upstart or systemd?
<valorie> phoenixz: those are available now, but will not be released as a standard part of 14.10
<phoenixz> valorie: None of them? I was looking forward to wayland...
<valorie> kdeconnect i've been using for ~1 year already
<valorie> phoenixz: wayland is not yet usable for kwin
<phoenixz> kde-connect is already there, but I was just wondering if it woudl be expanded a bit beyond amarok.. I love the idea, andactually was toying around with scripting stuff so that I could control my laptop from my android phone
<valorie> kf5 and plasma5 are released and available to you
<phoenixz> valorie: kf5?
<valorie> phoenixz: please contact the authors and work with them!
<phoenixz> And wayland still isn't ready? :( really was looking forward there..
<valorie> kde frameworks
<valorie> well, one can't release non-working software
<phoenixz> valorie: Might actually do that, if it were just to give some ideas I have...
<valorie> we're all looking forward to wayland
<phoenixz> valorie: Lol, no, I get that.. Its just that I've been reading on wayland for.. years now, I think? I really thought / hoped it would have been ready
<phoenixz> There is a large list of issues I have with X :D
<valorie> yes
<valorie> read kub.org and get the new stuff any way you like
<phoenixz> valorie: Perhaps there is an experimenta / functions reasonably okay to try package of wayland alraedy?
<valorie> I have neon on this computer
<phoenixz> neon? Isnt that the package manager?
<valorie> and 14.10 and all the new stuff on another older laptop
<phoenixz> ah no, I'm confusing with Muon
<valorie> no
<valorie> right
<valorie> project neon gives you the fresh-from-git stuff from KDE
<valorie> more in the /topic of #project-neon
<phoenixz> And there (in neon) I could find stuff like wayland-to-try?
<phoenixz> valorie: Also, will Kubuntu go upstart or systemd way?
<valorie> no, noone has wayland yet
<valorie> the future is systemd, since that is what debian and ubuntu chose
<phoenixz> I understand that ubuntu will go systemd, and kubuntu upstart... also understand that systemd is kinda an octopus kraken kind of thing that will mess with everything..
<phoenixz> So no more upstart
<valorie> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<valorie> it was very carefully evaluated
<valorie> this decision was not taken lightly by anyone
<valorie> there are always pros and cons to every decision
<RaSTuS> Hi there, been having a hassle getting my desktop effects working since upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, xdriinfo gives: libGL is too old.  I'm using nvidia_331 and I can paste the list of mesa/gl packages or the output of glxinfo if needed.
<RaSTuS> Xorg.0.log too of course.
<RaSTuS> anyone ?
<Naphatul> i left my computer locked when i came back it was back at the log in screen and logging in leads to a new sessions, is there a way to get back to the locked session?
<Naphatul> users says i'm currently logged in 3 times
<aguitel> synaptic touchpad is nto working in my laptop asus X550LA ,any tips ?
<seattlegaucho> Naphatul, try pressing Ctrl-Alt-F7 for the first session, F8 for the 2nd, F9 for the 3rd, etc ... then you can logout from the sessions you don't need
<Naphatul> seattlegaucho: i already tried that everythine besides 7 is empty
<seattlegaucho> you can also try switching session through the menu (not in front of my kubuntu desktop right now) or switch sessions from the screen saver
<seattlegaucho> if you really have more than 1 session and not some hang process, you should be able to switch and logout
<seattlegaucho> if everything fails, 'kill' works as long as you make sure you're not killing your current session
#kubuntu 2014-08-14
<MichaelP> no one answer in #ubuntu+1 for over 2 hours....   fresh iinstall kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5... power managerr is locked out ... Power management configuration modul could not be loaded. The power Management service appears not to be running. This can be solved by starting or scheduling it inside statup and shutdown... startup and shutdown.. poer management already running
<nosound> Is Kubuntu the most popular KDE distro? I know there's a fair number of SUSE users but in statistics SUSE seems to be pretty much non-existent.
<MichaelP> nosound: by distrowatch.. go... debian,,, mageia fedora opensuse
<nosound> MichaelP: distrowatch is an awful metric, the reddit and steam survey paint a very different picture
<MichaelP> My 2 distro's of choice is arch and kubuntu
<MichaelP> another good one is Sabayon
<nosound> I don't see why people use arch beyond experiental systems, I like distros that "just werk" so I can spend my time getting actual work done... or playing games... mmmm GPU passthrough
<nosound> How's 14.10 progressing? Goign to be done completely by release?
<nosound> It's using 5 isn't it?
<MichaelP> it upgrades to kde 4.14 beta2... everyone think 5 is kde.. there is no kde 5 yet... kde frameworks plasma5...
<MichaelP> Plasma 5 is an extra repo
<nosound> ya the component naming is confusing to outsiders
<MichaelP> It's just different things sitting on top of Qt
<nosound> I've heard Qt people say KDE is a pig, maybe LXQt will make the ones who want a tuny Qt desktop happy, KDE's companion instead of rival hopefully, pushing Qt as a whole is a good thing, I like it more than GTK, much more
<MichaelP> LxQt is qt and gtk
<nosound> well the goal is pure qt
<MichaelP> yeah but it not there yet... they still port from the old lx
<MichaelP> my kde is at 660 mb ram right now with konversation and firefox loged into facebook and another tab open
<nosound> Which is huge in the AMR world of 512MB to 2GB
<nosound> although 4GB is becomming common
<MichaelP> im only on a 3.2 ghz P4 dual core 32 x86 with 1500 mb ram...
<miha> куды я папал?
<Unit193> !ru | miha
<ubottu> miha: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<noaccel> Sooo  I installed FGLRX and now things are soo slow I can barely move windows. no 2d or 3d acceleration... this makes no sense, I've never had a problem before
<noaccel> I ran aticonfig --initial and that did nothing
<noaccel> is there a repo like xorg edgers with fglrx
<Elench> Hello, I'm trying to use stumpwm on Kubuntu, but it always just mirrors my screens, I think it's probably something to do with how KDM works, but can't figure out what, anyone happen to have fixed such an issue?
<cire> Hi, I just installed 14.04. When changing volume by using mousewheel over taskbar mixer icon, I hear this bubbling sound. How can this get disabled?
<kdeuser56>  where the svg's of the ticks are stored, when you tick something in plasma, like in networkmanager? they do not seem to be in the breeze theme folder ...
<kdeuser56> sorry about the word order :-(
<nyc5555> kdeuser
<nyc5555> don't be sad
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alvin> That's weird. I see 2 swap lines in /etc/fstab (fresh install), but no swap is active.
<jubo2> uhh guise..
<jubo2> what's this "download kubuntu" into startpage.com and it brings up the download page
<jubo2> it suggests 32-bit
<jubo2> I assume it's a 32-bit system that uses 36-bit address space as per usual
<jubo2> are the driver supply so bad for 64-bit systems or why this recommendation
<jubo2> how much is that btw..
<jubo2> *python shell*
<tsimpson> jubo2: the only reason 32bit is recommended is because it works on both 32 and 64bit CPUs
<hateball> I don't see why it should be recommended for modern systems however
<hateball> How many new machines have <4GB ram and so on...
<tsimpson> there are still machines sold that have 32bit CPUs
<tsimpson> it's not even so much about RAM size, as all recent kernels have PAE support enabled
<jubo2> and PAE is the escaping to 36-bit right ?
<yofel> right
<jubo2> This machine cannot have more memory than 2GB ( tnx goes to Sam sung )
<jubo2> And I'm already downloading the 32-bit version
<jubo2> Will the MySQL be compatible between 32-bit and 64-bit machines .. that's only thing of significance if irc and KDE and LibreOffice run reasonably fast
<jubo2> I gonna burn the .iso to an USB stick and see how Kubuntu14 works with just 2GB of RAM
<jubo2> I have like Ubuntu 12, Debian6, Debian7 which I'm going to remove from the HDD and just put on Kubuntu14 if it runs well enough
<jubo2> Uhh people..
<jubo2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto doesn't show how to do it in shell
<jubo2> just with some skimpy GUIs
<jubo2> was it just 'sudo cp sourceimg.iso /dev/sdb' and one is done ?
<jubo2> I checked with 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-id' that /dev/sdb is the right disk
<yofel> it's 'sudo dd if=sourceimg.iso of=/dev/sdb' - and be *very* careful that sdb is what you want
<hateball> tsimpson: well you still have memory limit per process, cpu features etc... I know there are 32-bit machines being sold, but surely the majority of the standard desktop users use 64-bit
<jubo2> yofel: yeah.. it's gonna start writing from start of device not giving any attention if there was something worth preserving htere
<tsimpson> sure, but you have an option that works on 100% of systems or an option that works on less than 100% of systems
<tsimpson> so you recommend the one that will work over the one that will *probably* work
<tsimpson> not saying it won't change in future releases, but this is just the rational
<hateball> I can understand the reason, but it would be nice if the download page had something explaining this reasoning
<jubo2> What about when you want more then 64GB of RAM..
<jubo2> then you'll prlly be happier camper with the 64-bit version
<hateball> To be fair, if you want more than 64GB of RAM then you're probably the type of user that knows to pick 64-bit ;D
<jubo2> hateball: xaxaxa
<jubo2> burning the image to stick now
<jubo2> One day..
<jubo2> One day I'll be so rich I can afford a machine with fast CPU, enough RAM and SSD and over 5 hrs of battery life
<jubo2> THese compumfgrs are sometimes idiot
<jubo2> like if you buy extra batteries
<jubo2> do you get a 15cm "Hook this to your machine for some more teslajuice without shutdown, remove battery, attach another battery, boot up OS and apps"-cable
<jubo2> No sir-ee, they don't
<teyo> hello
<jubo2> Off to boot of the live stick
<jubo2> I think I'll install Konversation on it
<jubo2> just to be destroyed after use
<jubo2> the bootup from USB2.0 stick is slow
<jubo2> but that's just the slowness of the stick
<jubo2> Now I prlly just want to open tens of tabs and look at 'top' on how the RAM is holding out in amount
<jubo2> damn..
<jubo2> Where do I find a shell in the Kubuntu14-04.1 livecd ?
<jubo2> there.. doesn't.. seem.. to be one
<jubo2> ah i c it now.. the search-field embedded in the desktop
<jubo2> and there seems to be huge scrollable list of apps
<jubo2> I find myself a bit lost looking for how to get to the shell
<hateball> jubo2: alt+f2 -> konsole
<hateball> or click the K-menu thing and type konsole
 * genii makes more coffee
 * jubo2 sips his coffee with the hi-fi organic fairtrade cane sugar
<jubo2> one could ask "Why?"
<jubo2> Finlan grows plenty of sugar root
<jubo2> I was just in the mood for the hi-fiest sugar the store carries
<jubo2> onlyonly 120MB free RAM
<jubo2> with LibreOffice and FireFox running almost empty
<jubo2> doesn't look good in day-to-day use
<jubo2> Really verb you guys at Sam sung for bannhammering 4GB SODIMM combs from your 2011 product
<hateball> jubo2: well you have to take into account that you're livebooting now....
<jubo2> hateball: good point
<jubo2> the root filesystem is in RAM ?
<tsimpson> it's all in RAM during a live boot
<filip_> hej hej
<filip_> ngn där?
<filip_> anyone there?
<bookzilla> we're here; what is your question?
<filip_>  I like to go to a forum where singles chat with eachother
<filip_> how do I do
<filip_> =
<filip_> ?
<filip_> whats this place?
<genii> Hm.
<bookzilla> huh
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<cccp3> Hello, just swapped onto Kubuntu after liking KDE so much I had to switch over
<cccp3> It's elegant, and fast + looks great! what else would I want?
<mikael_> lol
<bookzilla> cccp3: agreed
<mikael_> which command registers my nickname?
<mikael_> new 2 irc lol ;)
<bookzilla> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cccp3>  the command is: /ns register (password) (email) IIRC
<cccp3> Or it might be the other way, IDK
<mikael_> k, i am running the Konversation client for linux
<bookzilla> as am I
<cccp3> It doesnt matter with IRC clients, just type the command (with the '/' !)
<bookzilla> very easy to configure it to join your favorite servers, channels, auto-auth you, etc.
<mikael_> so the right command is: /register *nickname* xxxxx@xxx.com
<cccp3> into the text box
<mikael_> ?
<cccp3> yea
<cccp3> or the other way around
<bookzilla> the link ubottu gave you is complete and accurate
<cccp3> No no no
<cccp3> it actually is /ns (password here) (email)
<cccp3> it actually is /ns register (password here) (email)
<mikael_> where do i write my desired nick?
<bookzilla> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<bookzilla> haha
<bookzilla> not much info there
<cccp3> Do you want to register the nick "mikael_" or something else?
<mikael_> "brokep" i want for nick
<cccp3> ok then do /nick brokep
<cccp3> okay?
<mikael_> k, so the whole command line will be?
<cccp3>  /nick brokep
<cccp3> then
<cccp3>  /ns register <password> <email>
<cccp3> If that order of password and email doesnt work, swap it.
<cccp3> ok now do
<brokep77> i have managed to change my username, how do i register it?
<bookzilla> !register
<cccp3> Do: /ns register <password here> <email here>
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bookzilla> again
<bookzilla> brokep77: ^^^
<cccp3> look at the chat BEFORE you post
<brokep77> i wanted brokep but thas was used, no such name in the list though??
<cccp3> It was used by someone else
<NDS> brokep77 first come first serve:)
<bookzilla> freenode is one of the largest IRC servers in the world
<cccp3> nicknames are not just for this channel, they are global over the server
<bookzilla> lots and lots of nicks
<cccp3> ^^^
<brokep77> ah, everyone must know who brokep is?
<bookzilla> no idea
<bookzilla> doesn't matter
<lordievader> !register | brokep77
<ubottu> brokep77: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bookzilla> you can
<cccp3> ^^
<bookzilla> t register a nick someone else has registered
<cccp3> !register | brokep77
<brokep77> ok, which is the biggest channel to chat in?
<NDS> lol
<cccp3> If you need help, go to #freenode
<bookzilla> that would be #ubuntu, but that channel, like this one is for support
<bookzilla> not idle chat
<cccp3> Not for idle chat, exactly
<cccp3> Look at the topic or do /topic
<NDS> join #freeroom. i think its the biggest chat room with almost 2000 users
<cccp3> Okay goin
<anakata> You cannot use your nickname as a password?
<bookzilla> anakata: please read the provided link
<BluesKaj> you can but why?
<cccp3> He was a troll
<cccp3> NDS trolled me!!
<NDS> im not a troll . i lied:P
<cccp3> LIAR
<bookzilla> stop this now
<NDS> thats somewhat ok
<cccp3> No it aint
<bookzilla> stay on topic, or leave
<NDS> ok. sorry i didnt read the rules
<BluesKaj> ok guys, let's keep this on topic please
<cccp3> Rule ignorer!
<bookzilla> cccp3: stop now
<cccp3> Kay
<BluesKaj> do you have any kubuntu support questions?
<cccp3> no
<NDS> many softwares in ubuntu software centre is not uptodate (old version). how can i report it?
<bookzilla> NDS: that depends on what version you run
<NDS> 14.04
<bookzilla> new versions can often not be backported successfully
<brokep1> more users of ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<bookzilla> when updated versions are packaged, they are backported when possible
<bookzilla> brokep1: this is a kubuntu support channel
<brokep1> my band, which channel for Ubuntu?
<bookzilla> #ubuntu is for all of the Ubuntu community, but especially for Unity users
<brokep1> bad
<bookzilla> there are "flavor" support chans
<lordievader> !alis | brokep1
<ubottu> brokep1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jubo2> So piippöls .. moment of figuring out which lang to use in the new Kubuntu
<jubo2> I can has Finnish kbrd maps etc without choosing Finnish as the OS lang
<jubo2> I like totally haet Offices in Finnish
<jubo2> I install with English and hope I get the right kbrd maps etc.
<jubo2> yes.. I see it as a stage in the installation process
<jubo2> babblebabblebabble
<jubo2> I hope I h4x this partition setup
<jubo2> with.. uhh.. was it fdisk..
<jubo2> or was that on windows
<jubo2> anyways.. tricky shit. any fuckup might lead to problems
<jubo2> for a machine with 2GB RAM I want to set SWAP to 3GB approx ?
<jubo2> I put 4GB to get on with it.. got almost 200GB free after that
<lordievader> jubo2: Watch your language, this is  a family friendly channel.
<jubo2> lordievader: yup.. thought I was in ##learnanylanguage
<jubo2> sry for the lang
<jubo2> I try not to swear when children are about
<lordievader> jubo2: Simply don't use foul language here.
<jubo2> lordievader: ok.. I will comply in the future
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> moment of truth
<jubo2> Fresh Kubuntu14 on an Intel Atom ( 2011 ) with 2GB of RAM
<jubo2> what will the top say
<jubo2> 691MB free with no office and no firefox
<jubo2> I'd say it might even run with office and browser
<jubo2> ah.. bubble tells me theres security upgrades
<jubo2> yeah.. gonna run that 1st thing before I start doing anything else
<jubo2> #mmm progress bar in 'sudo apt upgrade' me like! me like!
<jubo2> I find this little confusing that this channel looks the same from freenode and from Ubuntu IRC
<Unit193> jubo2: irc.ubuntu.com > chat.freenode.net, use dig and you'll see it's a CNAME.
<jubo2> Unit Hundert Drei und Neunzigh Ich ferstehe nicht was sie sagst
<yofel> jubo2: ubuntu irc is just an alias for freenode
<jubo2> I discon that then
<jubo2> farewell juboelf
<jubo2> Thank you very much for the great OS
<jubo2> Is there somewhere like a video or something I could watch to teach me how to operate this thing
<jubo2> I was used to whatever KDE shipped with Debian7.3
<bprompt> hmmm w0t?
<bprompt> jubo2:    what do you mean?
<bprompt> jubo2:    kde is kde, debian or whatever elsel
<jubo2> bprompt: but different OS have different generation code
<jubo2> now that I added more desktops I see what ctrl-f8 and ctrl-f10 have different
<bprompt> jubo2:     well... maybe.... but kde is still the same, kde, so menus and configurations are pretty much the same... I mean I used to run kde in fedora as well as in SuSE 9.2,  is just that back then it was kde 3.2 or so, 14.4 kubuntu uses kde 4.12 I think
<jubo2> there should be a keyboard short cut for the "search"-screen/desktop thingyt
<bprompt> jubo2:    what are you looking for?
<jubo2> and there should be a keyboard short cut for "show me all windows of the active program"
<jubo2> but I trust I can tune these when I'm feeling up to configuring the KDE
<bprompt> jubo2:     I think the taskbar will simply "group" the same app windows
<jubo2> and why-o-why there still doesn't seem to be "bring all windows of this program to top of stack" ... that'd be so handy for getting all the konsole windows to front at once
<bprompt> jubo2:    you can just open tabs in konsole...rather than windows btw
<jubo2> bprompt: I know but I like to see 2 konsoles at once
<jubo2> it helps work flow
<jubo2> and more if I have more displays
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> dunno    but there are a few windows I like to be visible at all times... for quick access... thus I set them to be 'always on top"
<noaccel> fglrx is weird, i install, does not work, purge and reinstall, works
<bprompt> hehh
<jubo2> The control-F10 apparently does same thing as hitting the bar on the top-right corner, to left of resize button and close button 'X' and it's a very good way to navigate just a lot of visual strain
<jubo2> couldn't I have traditional bar of open apps ?
<bprompt> jubo2:    I tihnk that'd be what the taskbar is for
<jubo2> bprompt: where should I see this taskbar ?
<jubo2> owait.. I need to turn it on in the System Settings
<jubo2> to be honest I've been looking so much at screens today
<jubo2> eaten a 200g pizza tuned with 125g of mozzarella and 100g of cherry plum tomatoes, 1.5l cola and 5 mugs of coffee
<jubo2> but now I'm going to install the AMP portion of the LAMP
<jubo2> this is a breeze because - daa-da-daa-daa - http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu
<bprompt> hmm
<Pici> just as an fyi: wikipedia's servers run on Ubuntu :)
<bprompt> jubo2:    I think a lot of  what you're trying to configure may just be in "system settings > workspace appearance and behaviour" section, specifically the last two listed there, window and workspace behaviour
<bprompt> fyi    so does facebook =)
<Pici> also, my servers
<bprompt> well... not true....  I think they run centOS
<jubo2> My servers run Debian
<jubo2> now all my desktops are Kubuntu14
<noaccel> i used to LAMP, but now I just LG... Linux and Go. :)
<jubo2> so now for the really advanced stuff..
<jubo2> where do I set desktop wallpaper ?
<bprompt> jubo2:    I think a lot of  what you're trying to configure may just be in "system settings > workspace appearance and behaviour" section, specifically the last two listed there, window and workspace behaviour
<jubo2> I have the corners wired now the way I like them ( all apps - top left ) ( all desktops - top-right ) and ( desktop - bottom left )
<bprompt> jubo2:     desktop appearance
<bprompt> woops  ahemm     workspace appearance > desktop theme
<jubo2> 's complicated to see ..
<jubo2> Salutations BluesKaj
<jubo2> bprompt: the most important would be to get a task bar
<bprompt> jubo2:     keep in mind that is kde 4.13 , no kde 3.5 =)
<jubo2> bprompt: yeah yeah yeah but the "smallen everything till it fits on the display"-navigational method is real strain on visual parts of the brain
<jubo2> I mean obviously I want that when I take mouse to top-left corner but that I cannot navigate from app to app without that strain
<jubo2> old fashioned task bar - can has ?
<jubo2> then it'd be a killer GUI
<yofel> hm, you're running netbook?
<jubo2> yes
<jubo2> 1200 x 800 only
<jubo2> then again the display doesn't look like an 4:3
<yofel> if there's no way to add a default panel in the right click context menu on the screen:
<yofel> system settings > workspace behavior > workspace > worspace type: desktop
<yofel> that should give you classic kde desktop with the bottom panel
<yofel> *you the
<yofel> if you like the search and launch desktop you can change the layout to that in the desktop settings after that
<jubo2> yofel: tnx.. that put me in the old-mode KDE
<jubo2> and the corners.. they should remain intact
<jubo2> yess.. great justice
<yofel> I hope so..
<jubo2> Now that I have FF on all my desktop systems I want that bookmarks sync thingy
<jubo2> /j #firefox
<noaccel> Anyone notice Steam is buggy with KWin? It behaves just fine with OpenBox/XFWM, hmmm.
<noaccel> When I minimize steam it keeps drawing on the screen even though the window is not up.
<noaccel> By setting it to always in bakcgroudn it no longer interfers with anything, but it's strange.
<keithzg> Huh, odd. I vaguely remember getting something like that some time ago, but haven't seen that in a while, it's actually been quite smooth for me.
<keithzg> In fact, as of late I've had weird rendering issues with Steam when booting into Windows, but not on Linux, heh.
<noaccel> steam on windows trys really hard to install the steam service, which  is pretty much spyware...
<keithzg> The only reason I'd ever boot into Windows at home would be to run games which are invariably through Steam, so I can't say that worries me a ton ;)
<noaccel> on linux it's pretty wel behaved beyond snoping aorund the home folder
<apol_> shadeslayer_: sarfrazramay: hey
<hellslinger> has anyone been able to make firefox downloads use dolphin (and not nautilus) without having to replace nautilus with a symlink or any hacks like that?
#kubuntu 2014-08-15
<UBuxuBU> what is the name of kubuntu's default dvd burner?
<UBuxuBU> and the kubuntu default torrent client?
<UBuxuBU> could someone help i have 2 questions
<jeff__> k3b
<Guest57632> hi I cant get blkid to show the partlabels for my devices. I checked and it is a gpt table. one shows up fine in dolphin but my boot drive doesnt show at all. can some help me figure out whats going on
<zaggynl> heya, my logout/shutdown/reboot buttons no longer work, muon-updater gave an error about having no authentication when trying to update
<zaggynl> I tried reinstalling polkit but no joy
<zaggynl> long ongoing bug from what I can google?
<Walex2> zaggynl: checked the permissions on 'kdesu'?
<Walex2> zaggynl: ls -ld /usr/bin/kdesudo  /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu*
<BernhardS> hi, today I updated to KDE 4.13.97 from 4.13.3 (backports repo) and it seams that the "tellico" package is now broken and can not be installed and got removed while updating.
<BernhardS> *seems
<RaSTuS> BernhardS: I had the exact same problem the other day, went into /var/lib/dpkg/status and deleted the tellico enty manually, then deleted all the tellico files, then built 2.3.9 from source
<RaSTuS> Just have to make sure to compile it against QT4 and not QT5
<BernhardS> RaSTuS: I hope the package gets fixed. As far as I can tell the package still depends on nepomuk which is banned form .97
<RaSTuS> BernhardS: I'm using the backports too, and while my nepomuk is at 4.13.3, it's playing well with the other stuff from 4.13.97
<yofel> tellico should be installable again in a couple minutes
<tjingboem_> my windows have no border anymore, and i cannot move the windows around. What is happening?
<tsimpson> it's possible kwin somehow crashed
<yofel> tjingboem_: sounds like kwin is missing (crashed or something), can you open alt+f2 and run kwin from there?
<RaSTuS> great news yofel
<tjingboem_> yofel, i ran kwin, but not much is happening
<yofel> tjingboem_: 'kwin --replace' maybe?
<tjingboem_> the screen was flashing, but after that - no change
<BernhardS> tjingboem_: can you move the windows while holding the "Alt" key?
<yofel> tjingboem_: what did you do before the borders went missing?
<yofel> sounds like kwin is crashing on startup
<tjingboem_> kwin(3058) KDecorationPlugins::canLoad: "****** The library /usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_modernsys.so has no API version ******"
<tjingboem_> kwin(3058) KDecorationPlugins::canLoad: ****** Please use the KWIN_DECORATION macro in extern "C" to get this decoration loaded in future versions of kwin
<tjingboem_> i have them back.
<tjingboem_> they were hidden above on the screen
<tjingboem_> yes, i started kubuntu normally, then i had no more borders
<yofel> :/
<BernhardS> yofel: thank you for fixing the tellico package :), works fine now.
<tjingboem_> i think kwin --replace did it
<tjingboem_> thanks yofel!
<BernhardS> since tellico is now in the backports repo, I'd love to see an update to 2.3.9 (it fixes quite some annoying bugs)
<zaggynl> Walex2: don't think kdesu is installed, checking..
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<BluesKaj> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ramay_> hi there
<ramay_> can anyone help with a static ip issue i am running ubuntu 12.04 on oracle virtual box and the ip keeps chaning
<ramay_> if i set the ip to manual, the internet stops working and i need to be able to do both
<ramay_> connect to internet and have a static ip
<ramay_> i have tried to reserve the ip from the router setup but doesn't seem to work, it keeps on updating the ip
<ramay_> running oracle virtualbox on windows 7 and guest OS is ubuntu
<ramay_> hi
<ramay_> can anyone help with a static ip issue i am running ubuntu 12.04 on oracle virtual box and the ip keeps chaning [15:01] <ramay_> if i set the ip to manual, the internet stops working and i need to be able to do both [15:01] <ramay_> connect to internet and have a static ip [15:01] <ramay_> i have tried to reserve the ip from the router setup but doesn't seem to work, it keeps on updating the ip [15:02] <ramay_> running oracle virtualbo
<pexmex> whats up eveyone
<pexmex> I had a question about kubuntu 14.04, I need to install the 32bit libs to run a program. I can t find the old repo that has the files
<pexmex> hello anyobody....
<pexmex> is anyone even talking in here
<pexmex> hey guys. i have a question about kubuntu 14.04 . I need to install the 32bit libraries for a certain program. I cant find the old repo to add. where should I go?
<pexmex> hey guys. i have a question about kubuntu 14.04 . I need to install the 32bit libraries for a certain program. I cant find the old repo to add. where should I go?
<Pici> pexmex: You can try asking in #ubuntu if you don't get an answer here, it is very likely not specific to Kubuntu itself.
<rberg> isn't multiarch the default now? if so it would be apt-get install library:i386
<pexmex> thanks pici
<pexmex> rberg: it doesn't work. it says E: Unable to locate package library
<pexmex> thats why I was thinking it was in an old repo or something
<rberg> what does 'dpkg --print-foreign-architectures' say?
<pexmex> i386
<rberg> ohh haha now that I read your post better! substitute library:i386 for a read package name :)
<rberg> real
<pexmex> where would I find the name of the package?
<pexmex> would i use 'apt-cache search'
<pexmex> im not sure, is this the right package? 'lib32z1 - compression library - 32 bit runtime'
<rberg> I dont know what you are trying to install or what libs it needs
<pexmex> its a stupid enterprise messaging client that i have to have on my machine for work. it only has a 32bit version
<pmted> Two questions I don't know if this is the correct channel for: 1. How do I clear the message log in Konversation? :: 2. Can I somehow remove the two remaining toolbars in KTorrent?
<hellslinger> hi, does anyone know how to make firefox use dolphin instead of nautilus without a hack like removing nautilus or replacing it with a symlink?
<KeineLust> hello
<KeineLust> New here.
<KeineLust> apt-get install people to talk to
<KeineLust> hehe
<KeineLust> hey
<bprompt> ?
#kubuntu 2014-08-16
<CrypticByte> does anyone know if kubuntu has the ability to have a global menu.  I know kde does since version 4.10 but i'm courious to know if the global menu has gtk2/3 support in kubuntu
<CrypticByte> does anyone know if kubuntu has the ability to have a global menu.  I know kde does since version 4.10 but i'm courious to know if the global menu has gtk2/3 support in kubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> If I boot up a live CD, Kubuntu 14.04, can I install anything without affecting the hard drive?
<SamwiseGamgee> I mean if I go to "Try and Decide" using the live CD
<Pibble> SamwiseGamgee: The live cd is self contained. So Im pretty sure you cant install anything beyond what packages are included
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I guess someone gave me some bad advice
<Pibble> You can however make a live USB stick and you should be able to add any packages you need when creating it
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, yeah, I think holstein told me to use a live CD to experiment with shutter, to see if I like it
<SamwiseGamgee> but the Windows guys told me I can't install anything when using a Live CD, so I don't know why he told me that
<Pibble> You should be able to "install" the package onto the ram drive, if you have enough space available that is.
<Pibble> Try an apt-get for whatever you are needing and see if it goes through
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a way to protect your hard drive when installing stuff with a live CD, because I have never used a Live CD for that stuff before
<Pibble> Nothing you do in the live cd will interact with your HDD
<Pibble> Its isolated
<Pibble> unless that is, you mount your HDD and allow the OS to access it.
<SamwiseGamgee> Don't some Live CDs automatically mount your drives so you can access them?
<Pibble> Its possible, but it wont install anything to the HDD. The OS is running on a RAM drive
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, then I will check the memory available on my RAM drive and see how many megabytes the Shutter app uses, and compare them before I try anything with the Live CD
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry, RAM memory
<Pibble> Aye
<Pibble> You should be able to do it if it will allow it, but youll lose anything you do when you power down the compuer
<Pibble> computer*
<Graf_Westerholt> SamwiseGamgee, RAM stands for "ramdom access memory".
<SamwiseGamgee> I got 1.41 GiB of RAM
<SamwiseGamgee> Shutter uses around 45 MB when installed
<SamwiseGamgee> Does that mean I have room to install it with the live Kubuntu CD?
<Pibble> Like I said, try it, if it lets you do it, youre golden, if not... well yeah.
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, sounds like I got nothing to lose if I try it
<Pibble> yep yep
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks Pibble
<Pibble> Sure thing, I hope you enjoy Kubuntu, its a great OS.
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I like it more than xubuntu, which is what I'm using now
<Pibble> KDE is nice. :3
<SamwiseGamgee> but Kubuntu is too heavy for this PC, it runs slower than xubuntu
<Pibble> KDE is rather loaded. Its more of a modern GUI than XFCE for sure.
<Pibble> Its comperable to windows 2k vs windows 7
<SamwiseGamgee> I really miss Kubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> also, the Kubuntu operators seem more friendly than the xubuntu operators
<Pibble> Eh, there are bad examples in any distro/gui/shell/OS.
<SamwiseGamgee> Not in my experience, I love the Kubuntu operators
<Pibble> Just remember, open source means open to everyone, be it a rude, bad mannered person, or a helpful, kind person.
<SamwiseGamgee> Pibble, nice to meet a kind person, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Naphatul> why can't i remove nepomuk, isn't baloo suposed to do it
<Naphatul> *it's job now?
<yofel> which kubuntu release?
<Naphatul> 14.04
<yofel> the runtime files *should* be optional, they just have to be there for the initial migration to baloo
<yofel> what exactly are you trying to remove?
<Naphatul> libnepomuk4
<Naphatul> everything that matches nepomuk in dpkg -l actually
<yofel> ah, that will only work in 4.14. 4.13 still has nepomuk support built into some applications, which doesn't really do anything as nepomuk isn't running
<Naphatul> hmm well i'm running the same 4.13 on arch and it doesn't need nepomuk, guess it's a ubuntu thing
<yofel> nepomuk-core-runtime has the bulk of runtime files and should be removable
<Naphatul> is 4.14 going to be in 14.04? if so when?
<yofel> 4.13.97 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports now, 4.14.0 will be released in a few days (upgrading to that will automatically remove libnepomuk4 btw.)
<Naphatul> great
<MartyB4> Hi. Since the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 I've got the problem that logging out of KDE doesn not work. Instead the shutdown dialog is shown and after the timeout the computer goes into sleep mode. Can anyone help me?
<rostam> HI I am using ubuntu 14.04.  accroding to dpkg --list | grep linux-image  I have two linux image installed on my system:  linux-image-3.13.0-24  and linux-image-3.13.0-32.  Currently my system has booted to later one, 3.13.0-32, How could I boot to older release, 3.13.0-24? thanks
<soee__> rostam: when grub is loade dyou should be able to choose other version i think
<rostam> soee__, I have struggled with this I have used GRUB_DEFAULT="... " or set-default-.  still is not working will you please expand more  on your help...
<swook> j #tmux
<swook> oops
<swook> sorry
<soee__> rostam: i remember that after reboot GRUOB loads there is a list with some entries, first is problably Kubutnu
<soee__> there should be also one that allows to to show list of older kernels and boot using one of them
<georgelappies> hi guys, it seems that the vsync setting does not stick, I have to change my renderer to opengl 2.0 and then back to 3.1 before the tearing goes away when moving windows around after a reboot
<soee> georgelappies: there are huge issues with is sadly :/
<georgelappies> soee: isn't there a script one can run to emulate changing the renderer to opengl2.0 and back to opengl3.1 right after a boot?
<georgelappies> it is sad, because it definitly does work correctly after retogling the renderer, just wished that it would stick or get correctly applied on a boot up :)
<soee> no idea georgelappies
<soee> lordievader: ^ any thoughts ?
<lordievader> georgelappies: What card/driver?
<georgelappies> hi lordievader, nvidia GeForce GTX 650 (GPU 0) using proprietary 331.38 from the repos
<georgelappies> but the tearing is present in the opensource drivers as well
<georgelappies> best way to test it is to drag a window around on the screen and look at the right side edge of the window against the wallpaper
<georgelappies> going to see if kdenlive can record it, will report back
<lordievader> I'm thinking a crappy driver, apart from that I have no idea.
<georgelappies> here is a clip showing it, the first half of the clip shows it working as it should, the second half shows it how it is after a reboot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12004103/KDE_Tearing_Clip/tearing.mpg
<zmitya> hi gents
<zmitya> at work I have multiple monitors. I do have a panel at the very right side of the screen where my taskbar sits, this is an auto-hidden panel... Since I upgraded to 14.04 I have to click on the right screen if I want to get my panel in case when an app has the focus on the left screen..
<zmitya> is it a bug ot a feature ?
<pmted> Where do I change the graphics driver to Nvidia? When you first install Kubuntu it notifies you that you can use legacy drivers, but I chose not to and now I changed my mind.
<Walex2> pmted: there is a specific page on the Ubuntu Wiki on how to install the prepackaged nVidia binary drivers
<Walex2> pmted: the first step is to install the right packages, because there are a few variants.
<Walex2> zmitya: with "auto-hidden" that seems like a feature
<pmted> Walex2: Ah, bingo. Thanks!
<Walex2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Walex2> plus many others...
<Naphatul> will systemd be default in 14.10?
<linux_> hi who can fix this
<linux_> (cheese:3130): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2524): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin17/GstV4l2Src:video_source:
<linux_> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
<lordievader> !crosspost | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<linux_> ok but i did not know that
<linux_> hehh
<linux_> Im using kubuntu so
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<linux_> hey
<linux_> anyone live
<RaSTuS> Hi BluesKaj, hi everyone
<linux_> who want bear
<BluesKaj> hi RaSTuS
<linux_> can someone help i use motion first 4 days and it worked after update now is broken
<linux_> and also cheese dont work
<linux_> it says hi who can fix this (cheese:3130): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2524): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin17/GstV4l2Src:video_source:
<linux_> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
<lordievader> !patience | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<linux_> ok lordievader do you know is there any channel where I can give ideas on inprowment of look and feel of kubuntu
<lordievader> linux_: Actually I have no idea.
<lordievader> linux_: Mailing list perhaps?
<linux_> ok
<BluesKaj> linux_, look and feel is a personal thing. What someone else likes may not be to your taste. Check system settings> application settings and workspace appearance
<lordievader> ^ that is very true. Linux is quite customizable.
<linux_> yea but that is for newbee
<linux_> so there are loots of places where plugin can be loaded or it can displaz other options of folder
<linux_> of appp
<linux_> and other things
<femtac> Hi, I want to try out out KDE 5. Can I safely install the neon/kf5 ppa repository wihout affecting the stable 14.04?
<femtac> How does it work after I install it? Do I switch to KDE 5 during login?
<kubuntuplasma5> allo?
<bprompt> allo
<soee> femtac: yes, when using neon you can choose if you want to login into plasma5 or 4
<smaudet> hmm, could anyone recommend to me where to look to perform an *offline* grub installation? i.e. to an external drive intended to boot in another computer
<smaudet> problem with grub-mkconfig is that it runs for the current system
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> smaudet:      IIRC when having it to boot from an external device.. you can just include grub in the external partition specifically  with grub-install
<smaudet> bprompt: not sure if you understood the question, grub when it boots should be an internal system, but I'm trying to build a drive from a different system, so the grub install is external.
<smaudet> I'm pretty sure my grub config is all screwed up on the computer I'm on at the moment as I've been telling it to look at the external drive.
<smaudet> But that's fine, I'll just reconfigure when I'm done building the external (before I reboot)
<smaudet> conversely you can't pass in e.g. grub-mkconfig /dev/sdX and have it dump a config file for just that hard drive
<smaudet> also, to keep things simple, everything is mbr, I have no need to mess with gpt at the moment, other than for future proofing the drive (if it is transfered at some point to a computer whose bios supports gpt)
<smaudet> I *think* the issue is three fold - the mbr I've already tested was overwritten successfully on both test drive instances, but it's pointing at a drive on this computer setup, not the one it needs when booting from another computer
<smaudet> So the second issue is that I'm not sure where to stick the imaginary /boot partition for the drive, and the third issue being that I don't know how to overwrite what grub-install points to when it writes its mbr record
 * smaudet netsplit yay
<bprompt> hehe
<smaudet> hmm...reading the manual it looks like the recommendation is to manually write the grub.cfg file...
<smaudet> X_X
<smaudet> does anyone in here have a working windows xp multiboot by any chance (using grub)?
<skinux> I've been having problems with chmod having no affect on .bin files, with or without using sudo.
<cyclick> Why is the 32bit version recommended over the 64bit version? (ie: what are the most popular problems?)
<cyclick> s/problems\?/problems with the 64bit version\?/
#kubuntu 2014-08-17
<cyclick> or is the 32bit only recommended because some systems still only support 32bits?
<Irish_Canon> hello all have a issue with a lexmark printer not being able to printo from kubuntu...
<Irish_Canon> anyone have an idea what i can do
<aoa> hi i use kubuntu 14.04 , baloo_file_extr usage 100 % cpu . i edit baloofilerc file . i change Indexing-Enabled to false but it dosen't work after restart kubuntu .
<georgelappies> hi guys, just want to report back that I got that tearing issue sorted out in KDE, followed this post: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63946-No-vertical-sync-with-NVIDIA
<georgelappies> and it is related to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322060
<ubottu> KDE bug 322060 in scene-opengl "Synced swapping on double buffered nvidia GPUs cause high CPU load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<alket> Is there something similar to dropbox which works nice with kde ?
<zaggynl> seafile I think
<RaSTuS> dropbox works fine with kde, been using it for a few years.
<MoonUnit`> more of a pain getting a dropbox link though, easy with ubuntu and nautilus
<MoonUnit`> wish dolphin had an easier plugin, the ones i've tried needed a lot of messing about.
<vanessa> Hallo
<vanessa> hi was geht ab
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<AssociateX> Hello.
<AssociateX> I just did an upgrade, now I don't have google chrome anymore. How do I fix that?
<AssociateX> OK, I found a howto to do it manually, but which repository do I need to use to do it from Muon or Synaptic?
<tsimpson> those are just GUIs around apt, adding a repository to one will effect both
<AssociateX> tsimpson, I know that, I just asked the question poorly.
<tsimpson> you can just download the .deb directly from google and it'll automatically add the repository
<AssociateX> tsimpson, I'm full of dumb questions today. I just googled that info that you gave me. Thank you though!
<tsimpson> ok, no problem :)
<AssociateX> tsimpson, have you ever asked a question that you later review and then think to yourself, "if someone had asked me that I would have told them to google that"? I feel silly now. Thank you for your time, my friend.
<RaSTuS> MoonUnit`: I don't have any problems, the install creates the Dropbox folder in your home directory, then whatever I copy into it gets mirrored on DB, even when I create new directories or rename files, works absolutely perfectly.
<MoonUnit`> yes that part works fine but in nautilus (with dropbox addon) and in windows if i go to the public folder and right click a file i get an option for a shareable link.
<RaSTuS> MoonUnit`: I have two top level directories in dropbox, one private and one public, I done this on their web interface, so depending on how I want to share a particular file dictates where I put it.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<anto> kindle
<anto> connect
<anto> Darksin
<BluesKaj> anto, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<Jynx> Hi can someone help me with partitioning, I have a 128gb ssd and 250gb hard drive space, I want to dual boot kubuntu and windows
<BluesKaj> Jynx, what do you plan to partition for the different OSs, what kind of setup are you planning?
<Jynx> I mainly use windows just for gaming, and linux for my uni work,
<BluesKaj> i have windows on an one HDD and Linux on the other, and it works well
<BluesKaj> then you'll probly want the ssd for windows since it's faster altho a lot depends on the gpu you have
<Jynx> I would like linux on my ssd as that is where i do all my work, which is why i wanted someone to help me partition my ssd to fit them both on and the 250gb of hardrive space for the /home and my windows games
<Jynx> I have a gtx 770
<BluesKaj> then you want linux / on the ssd and linux /home and windows NTFS on the hdd , is this correct ?
<Jynx> how much for the / on the ssd 30gb? 40gb? what do i do with the / var
<BluesKaj> no, I use 15G for linux / , and as long as you rum autoclean and autoremove periodically the / won't ever get filled up
<BluesKaj> rum=run
<Jynx> guessed, i came from debian sid to ubuntu just never needed to dual boot
<BluesKaj> well you could run windows on a VM
<Jynx> for gaming? are you serious
<BluesKaj> some vms can do passthru to the gpu, I've only heard of that tho
<alket> so it appears that kubuntu is batman http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/justice-league-linux-distros-superheroes
<vamc19> Hi guys, I've installed intel-linux-graphics-installer on my laptop with hybrid graphic card. Now it looks like the discrete card is not being switched off and the battery life decreased by 50%.
<vamc19> Any safe way to remove the installer?
<BluesKaj> vamc19, is the other gpu a nvidia (Optimus)?
<bob____> i connected an external hd to my linux
<bob____> however fdisk -l doesnt list all my drives
<bob____> and it wont install gnu parted
<bob____> what now?
<bob____> how do i identify the external so i can use tuxboot to make a clonezilla boot device?
<bob____> hi jaafar
<bob____> can u help me maybe?
<bob____> i connected an external hd to my linux
<bob____> however fdisk -l doesnt list all my drives
<bob____> and it wont install gnu parted
<bob____> what now?
<bob____> how do i identify the external so i can use tuxboot to make a clonezilla boot device?
<BluesKaj> bob____, what type of hdd connection?
<bob____> its via usb cable
<BluesKaj> try lsusb to see if it shows
<bob____> yep
<bob____> thanks
<bob____> eh hehehe
<bob____> :p
<bob____> its sdb1
<bob____> thank you, Misieur!
<bob____> tnx, BluesKaj ;)
<bob____> here goes nuffin - installing clonezilla via tuxboot on sdb1 wish me luck!
<BluesKaj> bob____, if needed check this out, http://askubuntu.com/questions/318987/ubuntu-doesnt-see-external-usb-hard-disk
<bob____> sweet thanks
<bob____> im cloning my desktop
<bob____> to create a drupal work environment thats easy to set up if I mess things up
<bob____> previously i had to reinstall the entire lamp stack over and over and over... :) haha
<BluesKaj> ok. no idea about drupal or lamp
<bob____> lol it can be frustrating if you mess up php write permissions.
<bob____> re install everything. and i mean *everything!*
 * BluesKaj nods
<cord_mix> hello my name is Alex
<cord_mix> is first time i try to install kubuntu 14.04
<cord_mix> how is free for helm me whit graphics interface theme  settings
<cord_mix> if is possible i'd like install gnu 3 on kubuntu 14 .04
<benny__> hi
<bprompt> allo
<Guest23036> hey guys i just upgraded my kubuntu but on restart after upgrade i am not able to get to the login screen it stops in a busybox bash please help me put of this
<Guest23036> anyone der?
<veryhappy> hey guys, i accidently deleted my system control center, due to my stupidity i used apt-get autoremove with the parameter -y, that was obviously a very bad idea.
<veryhappy> can someone provide me please the name of the package that i can get my system settings back?
<veryhappy> help is appreciated :)
<veryhappy> thank you
<veryhappy> found it myself, the package is called: systemsettings
<valorie> well, thanks for waiting for a moment....
<Anastasia> Help :-)!  Just installed kde4 and I have some process (baloo_file_extr ?) hitting the HD about twice a second.  Can't kill it, what to do?  TMIA!
#kubuntu 2015-08-10
<finetundra_> hi folks, I'm having an issue where my internet stuff isn't starting at boot. Anyone know what's up?
<surgy> my graphics tablet huion 580 works but not right. it needs to be mapped to a specific screen and i need to be able to change what the buttons do. which i cant. and im not even sure that the driver is installed. i am running kubuntu 14.04 lts. I am running kernal 3.19. i found wizardpen drivers but the instructions seam dated they are talking about ubuntu 10.10 there. was wandering if anyone has time to help me work on this a bit?
<surgy> i guess not :(
<ahoneybun> surgy: some people are not around because of timezones
<lordievader> Good morning.
<surgy> hello
<surgy> somone had talked me into upgrading to kernal 4.0.4 and it made my computer run like crap. Before i upraded I had my desktop EXTENDED acrossed two monitors. and now that I have reverted back to kernal 3.19 It is MIRRORED. how do i get my display back to extended? im runing kubuntu 14.04 lts
<lordievader> surgy: Configure it so? Systemsettings -> Display and Monitor
<surgy> ok fixed
<surgy> how do i make a config file for x11?
<lordievader> You shouldn't, its bad practice.
<surgy> and if its the only solution?
<lordievader> surgy: Create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surgy> what goes in there?
<lordievader> surgy: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<surgy> thank you
<Senpos> Hello. Does Kubuntu have any plans of creating Core ISO like Xubuntu has?
<lordievader> Core ISO?
<Senpos> Xubuntu Core - http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<Senpos> It is like small version of Xubuntu with just main packages, the clean one
<lordievader> Not that I know of. Kubuntu images have been oversized for years ;)
<Senpos> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yossarianuk> cheers for 5.2 in the PPA whoever made the packages !
<yossarianuk> sorry 5.3.2 (plasma)
<help> hello
<help> can anyone help me with a small problem with my installation of kubuntu
<Guest33601> I am using a stock installation of kubuntu 15.04
<Guest33601> I can't seem to get my headphone jack to work
<Guest33601> I tried changing the output device from radeon 4000 hdmi to the built in audio
<Guest33601> but it dosen't seem to change whenever I close it
<Guest33601> the built in speakers work fine
<Guest33601> if anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated
<syntroPi> Hey guys, im using ubuntu-gnome and find myself more often every day cursing gnome interface: im curious how feature complete is the kde 5 DE yet?
<Guest33601> In response to SyntroPI I would like to say that KDE 5 is very good
<Guest33601> it has a few bugs
<Guest33601> I have a small sound problem
<Guest33601> but other than that it is very modern looking
<Guest33601> it does need a faster computer to do the visual effects without lagging though
<Guest33601> but also.  does anyone have any suggestions for my sound problem
<Guest33601> with no sound out of the headphone jack
<syntroPi> Guest33601, you might want to fiddle around with alsamixer on command line maybe
<syntroPi> Guest33601, since KDE5 is new, how you feel about its feature completeness? Are there any missing functionalities left to desire for?
<Guest33601> Im a new linux user myself but I haven't found anything huge missing
<Guest33601> aside from some bugs
<Guest33601> I have used alsamixer and all of its settings are correct
<Guest33601> I have to reboot my system I am going to login on another computer
<syntroPi> i had a automute setting in alsamixer which preventet my soundcard from outputting on the rear pannels when enabled in alsamixer
<syntroPi> *prevented
<Guest33601> I looked at alsamixer and it appears when I connect my headphones it unmutes the headphone mixer and mutes the speaker
<Guest33601_> I changed to my main compuI had to reboot my linux omputer
<Guest33601_> I am on another system for now
<Guest33601_> Whenever I change the playback device in phonon it dosen't save my changes either
<AintSkeered> Yo wassup
#kubuntu 2015-08-11
<Dr|Craig> I'm trying to install kubuntu on virtualbox but the GUI keeps crashing
<arghnetubuntu> anyone know an easy way to load khali lin. inside ubunutu? trying to get an athreos chipset into monitor mode
<valorie> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> pfff
<arghnetubuntu> im new to this, i know the chipset supports it. do i need to flash a custom firmware on it?
<arghnetubuntu> its a TP link $20 pos
<arghnetubuntu> and thank you for the link
<valorie> arghnetubuntu: I've not needed to set such things up manually for eons so I'm not much help
<valorie> but notice the "modprobe" stuff
<valorie> which pokes the needed stuff into the kernel as I recall
<valorie> you might find more help in #ubuntu where there are more people
<valorie> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<arghnetubuntu> thank you
<valorie> you are most welcome; that's why we're here
<valorie> to help one another out
<arghnetubuntu> much appreciated
<dubis> Hi, Is it normal kjots is no more in KDEPIM?
<valorie> !info kjots
<ubottu> kjots (source: kdepim): note-taking utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 347 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<valorie> dubis: I don't recall it being part of PIM?
<valorie> I remember using it, but it was standalone
<dubis> !info kjots
<ubottu> kjots (source: kdepim): note-taking utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 347 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<dubis> where can i find source of kjots?
<dubis> I find that about https://sites.google.com/site/bb1001dd/linux-hacks-and-patches/kjots-insert-image-patch but I've got error with KStandardDirs object should be remplaced by FileLocate or something else
<valorie> dubis: you can get source for any package just by enabling that in your sources list
<valorie> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<valorie> now if you want it from git, you'll clone it from the kde sources, not our packages
<valorie> but start with our source package
<valorie> niters all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dubis> valorie thanks
<dubis> valorie: we told me about a new tools project do you have any info?
<akasic> hi, when using firefox and clicking videos in youtube, sometimes, the video just opens the audio and plays over the  last one, any help? thnx
<akasic> there are no other tabs opened
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tucnak> hiho there, I just got my kubuntu 15.04 broken :\
<tucnak> basically, it boots as expected, but gets stuck on fancy loading bar after login
<tucnak> I tried purging / reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<tucnak> did some weird things I don't remember to sddm
<tucnak> I'd love you guys to at least give me a clue to log file, which might contain useful information related to after-login boot process
<hateball> tucnak: you could try moving your user config to a backup location so it generates new files
<tucnak> hateball: you mean .config, or .kde5 or whatever?
<hateball> tucnak: that is, change to a vtty, log in, move the contents of ~/config/kde to somewhere
<hateball> tucnak: yeah I am not on plasma5 now so I am unsure about the location
<hateball> but it should be in ~/.config iirc
<hateball> on kde4.x it's in ~/.kde/ but I think it moved in plasma5
<tucnak> hateball: gimme a while
<tucnak> hateball: danke, it workd
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone here remember the name of an opensource game which I used to play on Linux years (at least 5+) ago - there were no graphics - it was based in cave and you controlled a blind bat? you controlled purely by sound ....
<Pici> no.. but it sounds kinda neat
<hateball> tucnak: cool, hopefully you didnt lose any data
<hateball> tucnak: at any rate it's still there in the backup dir
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Sounds pretty cool indeed.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: pici: it was in an odd way... - perfect to play at work (no one will know your playing..)
<lordievader> Hehe
<lordievader> yossarianuk: If you remember do let me know.
<Pici> yossarianuk: well, if you're looking for cli games, theres the bsdgames package, which has a lot of old favorites. theres also nethack.
<yossarianuk> Pici: cheers, it may have been SDL based. (just no graphics..)
<Pici> ah
<yossarianuk> _may be wrong..)
<akasic> hi all, i cant format an external hdd, i get the next error:  mkdosfs: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<Das_> Good Day! I am using Kubuntu 14.04 LTS. With KDE 4.13.3 installed. Now: I would like to install the newly released Digikam 4.12.0 on my machine. Is this possible without loosing the LTS "Status"? Thanks in advance!
<ShadowX> The network keeps saying setting network address
<ShadowX> but doesn't connect
<ShadowX> does anybody know how to fix this?
<alvin> I'm trying to do a 'manual partitioning'. But how? I've created the necessary volumes (LVM). They are prepared, but how can I show them to the installer?
<alvin> In other words, I want to tell the installer what logical volume to use for /root and swap,...
<lordievader> alvin: The installer should list them.
<alvin> Hmm. It doesn't. Is there a way to reload the installer?
<alvin> I'll try pressing back.
<lordievader> alvin: Go all the way back to the options on how to partition the disk (full, lvm, manual, etc)
<alvin> lordievader: Ok. you are absolutely right! I went back and used manual again. Now they are all visible
<alvin> EFI Dual-boot with encrypted LVM. There are easier things, but it looks good. I can't seem to point the Windows EFI partition to /boot/efi, but the installer *might* pick that one up I hope.
<lordievader> I'm running an encrypted lvm spread over two disks ;)
<alvin> Never tried that one. Both disks have to be opened before loading LVM then?
<lordievader> Luckily not. Else  systemd couldn't unlock the other disk.
<lordievader> It unlocks the ssd first where the rootfs is on, it mounts root and unlocks the other disk with the key which resides on the rootfs.
<alvin> wow
<alvin> and the other disk is a normal disk? Don't you have performance issues when using both types in the same volume group?
<alvin> Or am I behind the times?
<lordievader> Performance issues?
<lordievader> I specify by hand on wich disk every lv goes.
<alvin> Ah, nice. Never done that either.
<alvin> Well, it worked. Sort of. There's a grub menu. I can still boot Windows. But on booting Kubuntu there's a blank screen and the monitors go to sleep. Something must be missing.
<lordievader> Boot up without the splash and quiet kernel parameters.
<alvin> Let's see
<alvin> Well, that's more helpful. It can't find the root device /dev/kubuntu/root, which is normal, since the passphrase was not asked.
<jaafar> Hey people
<jaafar> I'm getting some plasma crashes when I resume from sleep and change monitors (disconnect my primary and use the laptop screen) at the same time
<jaafar> unfortunately I can't file a bug because the reporting tool can't find debug symbols for plasma.  Is there a package I can install?
<genii> !info kde-workspace-dbg
<ubottu> Package kde-workspace-dbg does not exist in vivid
<genii> Hm
<krytarik> !info plasma-workspace-dbg
<ubottu> plasma-workspace-dbg (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 47856 kB, installed size 50462 kB
<krytarik> !info kde-workspace-dbg trusty
<ubottu> kde-workspace-dbg (source: kde-workspace): debugging symbols for the KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2 (trusty), package size 83980 kB, installed size 349694 kB
<jaafar> yay krytarik I'll give it a try
<krytarik> jaafar: Depending on your Kubuntu version, of course.
<jaafar> hmz it doesn't know that one
<jaafar> vivid is my version
<jonbeebe> i read something about kubuntu's futuer up in the air ... is it really possible that 15.10 will be the last official kubuntu release?
<jonbeebe> *future
<krytarik> No.
<jonbeebe> or is that just a bunch of hyperbole on the internet
<krytarik> Yep.
<jaafar> hmz, OK plasma, but:
<jaafar> "plasma-workspace-dbg is already the newest version."
<jaafar> so it's got it? or something
<krytarik> jonbeebe: Well, for the record, almost *everything* is possible - some things are just less likely. :P
<jonbeebe> cool, good to know
<Alumin> coming from 12.04 LTS, I updated my laptop to 15.04 and noticed a few missing features and a lot of hard-lock crashes.  It's kinda reminiscent of the early days of KDE 4.x.  :)  I was wondering if there was a bit Qt version jump from 14.10 to 15.04
<Alumin> the _real_ question I'm asking, though, is whether there was jump going into 14.04 LTS.  My concern here is that I'm about to upgrade my mom's computer from an ancient version (don't ask, heh) to 14.04 and while I can navigate around some instability, she won't be able to
<Alumin> I would think/hope not, for an LTS release, but since I haven't used it myself I figured it'd be worth asking
<krytarik> Alumin: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
<Alumin> I guess that might explain it
<krytarik> Yep. :)
<alvin> Alumin: Try the packports. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-532-and-frameworks-5120-backported-kubuntu-1504 It'll give you a more stable experience.
<Alumin> alvin: for my own part, I'm willing to blame the hardware.  That laptop is oooooooold
<Alumin> I'll just go to 14.10 and then try 15.10 when it comes out
<krytarik> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Alumin> I can fly by the seat of my pants.  I'm really just concerned for my mom
<Alumin> 14.04 I mean
<Alumin> the LTS
<alvin> Hmm, the LTS is pretty stable, yes.
<Alumin> I need something that does a thousand things and maybe explodes in my face occasionally
<Alumin> she needs something that does three things and (almost) never burps :)
<alvin> email, surfing, and?
<krytarik> Small games. :P
<krytarik> Or office stuff.
<Alumin> nah, basically just Web browsing
<Alumin> email is Web browsing for her :)
<Alumin> I haven't shown her games yet
<krytarik> lol
<Alumin> dude
<Alumin> she's not a gamer _at all_, not that type
<Alumin> but she got so addicted to Tetris for the NES back in the day
<Alumin> it was cute and scary at the same time
<Alumin> I'm afraid what'll happen if she discovers Frozen Bubble
<Alumin> she's a Craigslist master
<xj3xx> hello
<lordievader> o/
<danielle331> Hi. How do I disable automatic login?
<danielle331> From the command line
<finetundra__> why not a desktop session?
<danielle331> Cause my x.org is broken and this is the first step to solving that problem
<finetundra__> oh gotcha
<danielle331> And I am In a strange country with a laptop battery about to die and a bar about to kick me out
<finetundra__> danielle331: oh god.
<danielle331> My thoughts exactly
<danielle331> It's like a malthusian choice where I can change either my phone or my laptop but not both
<danielle331> So no idea about disabling automatic logins from vt1?
<finetundra__> danielle331: you may have better luck in #ubuntu. This place can be pretty quite
<finetundra__> And I'm really not the best at this kinda stuff
<danielle331> Had a quick Google. Not sure about this but isn't the procedure different for unity?
<danielle331> Cause sddm vs lightdm
<finetundra__> danielle331: pretty sure kubuntu uses lightdm
<danielle331> The problem with my x server is one where the cursor appears on screen but no desktop environment seems to load. It was preceeded by an unclean shutdown after my battery died...
<finetundra__> danielle331: have you tried loading a different de?
<finetundra__> plasma may have briken
<finetundra__> *broken
<danielle331> I can log in using a different user... Now that I've worked out how to disable auto login
<finetundra__> danielle331: I think that I may have had this issue my self but it was ~3 months ago.
<danielle331> I've had it before too. Not caused by an unclean shutdown tho..
<finetundra__> danielle331: yeah. hmm...
<finetundra__> you didn't try something like sudo startx did you?
<finetundra__> danielle331: for god sake don't run sudop startx
<finetundra__> *sudo
<danielle441> lol alright I'll add to my list of things not to do
<finetundra__> It'll just break things more
<finetundra__> what have you tried so far?
<danielle441> finetundra: so far I've tried restarting the display manager -- sudo /etc/init.d/sddm restart and sudo service sddm restart. that used to work sometimes with unity. I've never noticed it having any noticable effect on vt6 with plasma tho.
<danielle441> tail various logs and dmesg didnt seem to say anything interesting..
<danielle441> none of the other graphical VTs seem to work -- just a blinking underscore when I try ctrl-alt-f8 etc
<finetundra__> danielle441: hmm
<Finetundra> What version are you on?
<finetundra__> danielle441: cause that may be of use
<danielle441> 15.04
<danielle441> so I dont know if this is of interest but heres my .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12058202/
<danielle441> It looks like there are some interesting errors in there...?
<Finetundra> Umm.
<Finetundra> You said that plasma loaded for another user yeah?
<danielle441> yep I'm logged in as the other user just now
<danielle441> have tried removing the .kde folder from my home directory, lets see if that works..
<Finetundra> Umm
<danielle331> Same problem - just the cursor, nothing else..
<Finetundra> Be right back
<danielle331> Okay
<danielle551> I'm gonna have to leave soon...
<danielle551> here is the most relevent error lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12058241/
#kubuntu 2015-08-12
<surgy> i installed kernal 4.0.4 to try to get some hardware to work. how do i uninstall it?
<surgy> i have already booted back into 3.19
<giblets> hellooo
<giblets> just upgraded to 15.04
<giblets> web search tells me how great it is and how people love it
<giblets> oh dear
<giblets> plasma does restart instantly after crashing constantly and popping up a helpful dialog box
<giblets> and since it's fresh and new with so many improvements it totally makes sense how it blew away all my previous configuration
<giblets> I love the icon changes too, looking good is more important than consistency
<giblets> I also love how plasma kept the important stuff the same, you know the excellently designed user interface for configuring the toolbar
<giblets> while getting rid of all the useless "icon settings" features, and keeping the only useful one. you know, the one for setting the keyboard shortcuts.
<giblets> plasma wouldn't be the excellent software it is today without plenty of user testing, and the only way to test it properly is to release it into the wild. it's totally ready for alpha testing
<giblets> I also like how kde doesn't clutter up the screen with any visual indicators that a minimized app is open
<giblets> it's also excellent how you can set the default browser in firefox, but not in chromium, and how firefox thinks it's the default browser, but it isn't, and there is not clearly visible way to set it systemwide.
<giblets> steaming. steaming is good. hot soup. dumplings.
<giblets> pile. I like having a pile of money, or record albums.
<giblets> hot. hot is good. we like hot chicks, and soup.
<giblets> "garbage" is such an unkind word.  when I find the right word to go with steaming. hot. pile. of ___. I'll let you know
<giblets> until then, I'll have lots of fun! I love backing up all my data, wiping the disk, and reverting. to debian.
<yossarianuk> best news for desktop Linux for ages : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Better-Gaming-Drivers
<yossarianuk> not having the latest nvidia drivers harms gamers at present...
<alvin> Nouveau would even be better
<yossarianuk> alvin: you mean 'will' ? I assume
<yossarianuk> you would be totally insane to pay good money for a Nvidia GPU then reduce its speed by about 80% by running the Nouveau driver (in its present state)
<alvin> Well, currently NVIDIA drivers are best for gaming, but nouveau is easier to install and more stable, right? So, they need work to also be good at gaming
<yossarianuk> may as well stick with on-board intel graphics ...
<alvin> That would break plasma :-p
<yossarianuk> I can't wait for nouveau to equal/beat the speed of the binary driver - can't see it happening for many years though
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> so for gamers having latest nvidia driver is a good thing.... the issues outlined with shadow of mordor prove that ubuntu at least provide an easy way of getting the latest driver.
<alvin> Oh, yes. Used to be much harder before DKMS. But FreeBSD can provide the latest drivers in a timely manner, so why shouldn't Ubuntu be able to.
<yossarianuk> sticking with a driver with known bugs in, in the name of stability is wrong imo.
<yossarianuk>  Also not having the latest driver easily available (personally i'm using the latest 355.06 - but had to manually install the .RUN file)  make it seem that Windows is a better gaming system - when it wouldn't be if only the Linux user had easy access to latest.
<yossarianuk> anyway - i'm happy with this announcement
<alvin> More or less. I would even be happier if NVIDIA announced documentation.
<yossarianuk>  hi - are there any plans re-add to plasma5 the ability to have different backgrounds / per workspace ? (i.e like you could on KDE4?)
<yossarianuk> ts a handy feature as I used to have a different background to represent if I were working on the DEV/QA/PRD layers...
<lordievader> Wasn't the idea that you have activities for that?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: you can do it with activities ?
<soee_> you can and you should use activities for this
<soee_> as few times already mentioned, virtual desktop wont have such feature in Plasma 5
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Yes, that is the idea of activities. Virtual desktops are meant to be related in task, activities are meant to be different in task. (Read something along those lines somewhere)
<zaggynl> hello, what's the password for the livecd user "it" ?
<zaggynl> laptop fell asleep, am now stuck at screensaver lock screen
<soee_> no password or maybe: admin or root
<zaggynl> I tried: blank, admin, root, ti, it, kubuntu, ubuntu
<lordievader> No password, shouldn't have one...
<zaggynl> unlocking failed
<yossarianuk> ars
<zaggynl> oh, usb didn't like standby/resume
<yossarianuk> (sorry..)
<zaggynl> IO errors on passwd from different tty
<zaggynl> reboot go
<yossarianuk> lordievader: hmmm - I can see it kind of works... would be easier just to have different backgrounds for workspaces imo...
<yossarianuk> thanks
<yossarianuk> one other issue I am having with KDE/firefox is that it defaulting to the wrong applications to open files.
<yossarianuk> i.e - to open .zip files KDE is set to use ARK, but firefox opens in xarchiver - how can I sort this ?
<yossarianuk> I note there used to be a 'firefox-kde-support' package a while ago - cannot find this now.
<yossarianuk> is there a way to make firefox open file types with correct KDE applications ?
<lordievader> Firefox seems to use its own database for opening things.
<yossarianuk> roll on Fiber......
<yossarianuk> I really do not like using Chrome.... - so is the best way to manually edit the mimetypes file in firefox dir ?
<lordievader> No idea, I don't use Firefox.
<surgy> i have been trying to get my graphics tablet to be restricted to one screen for a while now and finally found the command. I am running kubuntu 14.04 lts with kernal 3.19...... now that i have the command i would like to know, how do i make it so that the command runs whenever i first boot into kde (or X) everytime i start the computer? here is the command that works :: xinput set-prop "HV Huion" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix"
<surgy>  0.5530726257 0 0.4469273743 0 1 0 0 0 1
<danakil> hello :) I've just upgraded my Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5.3.2 and Framework 5.12 and Telepathy don't work anymore. I can't create a Google account (there is no Google entry in Account manager)
<danakil> I tried to install Kopete but there is no providers at all (Google or anything else) when I try to create an account from the Kopete config
<danakil> any idea please ?
<surgy> thats why i use lts :) less bugs
<danakil> not really an answer but yes, you're right ;)
<danakil> actually this is my main work pc and this release has a kwin fix that I really needed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<InspectorCluseau> system upgraded to firefox 40 and now all I get is a white firefox screen with the top buttons
<soee> InspectorCluseau: how did you upgrade ?
<InspectorCluseau> using the upgrade manager
<InspectorCluseau> "software manager"
<InspectorCluseau> "software manager" er updater
<soee> Kubuntu?
<InspectorCluseau> yes
<soee> hmm  i have 38 here on Wily
<soee> InspectorCluseau: can't help much, on Wily we have 38 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox and it works fine
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on Vivid ?
<InspectorCluseau> according to release note Mozilla tweaked the graphics on 40 ... must be that is the issue
<soee> try to disablng hardware acceleration
<InspectorCluseau> in Firefox? how
<soee> InspectorCluseau: if iths enabled this migh thelp http://www.silicongadget.com/internet/browsers/enable-firefox-hardware-acceleration-on-linux/2791/
<InspectorCluseau> I'll bet it requires the use of FF preferences .... which can't be accessed with a blank screen
<BluesKaj> soee: on Wily here
<soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm that FF 40 is broken somehow on Vivid ?
<InspectorCluseau> 14.04 LTS here
<soee> ahhh
<BluesKaj> don't have vivid, soee
<soee> ah sorry, anyway InspectorCluseauis on LTS
<soee> InspectorCluseau: are you using any fancy plugns or something that might cause this problem ?
<BluesKaj> using 14.10 as my main OS, but testing Wily atm
<soee> InspectorCluseau: you might want to try: backup and remove .mozilla/Firefox folder
<soee> in your home directory
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on latest updateson Wily ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I suspect you know Utopic is EOL?
<BluesKaj> guess my pc is getting too old for the likes of Wily 15.10 since it takes 3mins to get a desktop
<InspectorCluseau> already replaced the whole .mozilla folder with a known good one ... same issue
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  I don't care, it runs fine on this pc and it has the features I want that have been dropped from plasma5
<lordievader> I was afraid of that answer. Still it is better to downgrade to Trusty.
<BluesKaj> InspectorCluseau:  I gave up on FF, switch to chrome, itworks fine
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  why?
<lordievader> Because Trusty is supported.
<soee> life on edge is better - use Wily :D
<BluesKaj> well , I'll take my chabces
<BluesKaj> soee: not when it takes away most of my fav features to replace them with eye candy that don't even like
<BluesKaj> err chances
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: if its taking 3 mins there must be an issue with some of the startup- systemd services.
<yossarianuk> try to boot up so you can see the boot messages
<yossarianuk> i.e - http://askubuntu.com/questions/558366/how-to-show-boot-messages-in-14-10
<yossarianuk> I'm finding wily more stable than vivid...
<yossarianuk> lots of little issues/annoyances seem fixed in 15.10
<BluesKaj> yes, same here yossarianuk ..vivid is pretty clunky
<soee> plu
<yossarianuk> but if its taking 4 mins to boot I suggest enabling boot messages and seeing whats going on...
<yossarianuk> In the old days (15 years ago) most distros you could just press a key to see them......  now you have to edit the grub kernel lines....
<yossarianuk> progress ........
<alvin> yossarianuk: plymouth and such haven't been around for 15 years! It's much more recent. Also, it's the first thing I restore on a fresh install. You /have/ to see the boot messages.
<yossarianuk> but surely plymouth could have added an option to see them?
<InspectorCluseau> moved back to the last FF and with some adjustment all is back to normal
<InspectorCluseau> I'll try 40 on a different installation
<InspectorCluseau> like my Vbox
<danakil> [14:39] <soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm that FF 40 is broken somehow on Vivid ?    just for information, I don't have any problem with FF40 on Kubuntu  15.04 + nvidia drivers
<anabain> nfs question: I've got a dir /media bound through /etc/fstab with rbind option to the dir /shared/media (777, root:root). I can list/shared/media contents at the server, but not in the client, which mounts the share under /home/user/server. Also at the client, I can, however, access to the /home/user/server/home_user contents. I have the same reversed configuration between these two boxes, and everything works fine. What's the problem? (
<anabain> export options are, in both cases:  /shared  client_ip(rw,sync,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,crossmnt)  ;  user and UID are the same)
<lordievader> anabain: I'm confused by your description. I'll just ask: On the server what dir is exported?
<anabain> ok, lordievader : /media and /home/user dirs are respectively bound to /shared/media (777 root:root) and /shared/home/user (777 user:user). The exported one is /shared (777 root:root)
<lordievader> Ok, why the 777 <- is a very bad permission setting.
<lordievader> Also for as far as I know, nfs doesn't like to cross mount points.
<anabain> Regarding 777, I was following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<anabain> ok, I'll remove crossmnt, then
<anabain> but the funny thing is that the setting works in one direction, but not in the opposite...
<lordievader> Can /shared be mounted from clients?
<anabain> yes, as I said, I can access the home_user contents from the client, and I can also see the media dirs, but not their content (both are hdds xfs formated, one partition for every hdd))
<lordievader> Hmm, and /home/users and /shared/media are mounted in the same way into /shared?
<anabain> yes, but I'm thinking if crossmnt has anything to do with this...
<lordievader> Well, my experience is that nfs doesn't like to cross boundaries.
<anabain> ok, I'll check that
<anabain> which permissions do you suggest for the bound shared dirs?
<lordievader> anabain: The minimum needed.
<arsen0> hi kubuntu people  !
<arsen0> having problems with lightdm, it is not taking the given settings
<BluesKaj> qr which kubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> arsen0: ^
<arsen0> kubuntu 14.04
<arsen0> ladmin@kubuntu-01:~$ sudo cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf [SeatDefaults] allow-guest=false greeter-show-manual-login=true greeter-hide-users=true
<arsen0> only the guest line get applied
<BluesKaj> arsen0:  reboot , at he login screen, ctl+alt+ f1-f6 to bring up the VT/TTY . login as yourself, then sudo service lightdm enable, then startx
<BluesKaj> or sudo service lightdm start
<BluesKaj> arsen0: ^
<arsen0> lightdm starts ok, but not with the right config....
<arsen0> i did a quick fix: remove lightdm, install kdm. works fine
<arsen0> thnx
<ari-tczew> does anybody know how to fix an error message on booting, before graphic environment start: "Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type (...) or "D" to try again to boot into default mode." ?
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew:  did you just re-install an OS ot dist-upgrade and reboot ?
<ari-tczew> BluesKaj: no, it happens since 2 weaks or so
<lordievader> ari-tczew: Investigate why it is going into systemd emergency mode. Likely cannot mount something.
<surgy> hello
<surgy> is anyone around?
<surgy> can someone recommend a good piano program? i want to be able to play a piano using my keyboard :)_
<akasic> heyo
<soee> hiho
<akasic> hoho
<surgy> ok im running kubuntu 14.04 with kernal 3.19 and im having a problem restricting my graphics tablet to one monitor. i know the command. but im getting an error.... something about multiple devices sharing the same name..... in the following pasteall i have xinput list lsusb and then i ran the command. so that you can see the error and the three "hv huion" that its reffereing to. can someone help me sort out the error please so that the command
<surgy>  will run? here is the paste :: http://www.pasteall.org/60428
<surgy> how do i issue this command and use the specific device ID  or prefix instead of "hv Huion" ? :: xinput set-prop "HV Huion" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix"  0.5530726257 0 0.4469273743 0 1 0 0 0 1
<josue> hola
#kubuntu 2015-08-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Kali_Yuga> hey there is this media player widget for Kde... but it shows wrong colours (Blue) any idea why?
<Kali_Yuga> hello?
<Kali_Yuga> #join ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> duh
<hateball> It might be a bit idle at this time of day Kali_Yuga
<hateball> Kali_Yuga: Is this on KDE4 or Plasma5 ?
<yossarianuk> hi - I know in the 'old days' it was best to use discard with SSD - is this stiill the case or am I better making a fstrim cron ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: I think the normal/best thing is to run a daily fstrim
<yossarianuk> cheers hateball:
<paul_> Hello, I used the driver manager in 15.04 to install fglrx but, it wouldn't load after reboot so I removed fglrx to use the oss driver but now I am stuck at 800x600.
<ap0c> paul_ : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ap0c> Are you trying to switch from the fglrx to oss?
<ap0c> Or did you accidentally remove fglrx
<paul_> tring to get oss to work again
<paul_> It works only at 800x600 now and fglrx wouldn't load a gui at all
<paul_> Before the oss driver worked fine just Steam didn't like it
<snele> anyone on plasma 5 and nvidia drivers experience occasional freezes and desktop effects resets?
<snele> i got this desktop effects resets on plasma 5.2 and 5.3
<paul_> Following fglrx purge instructions.
<paul_> Rebooting, I hope this Works.
<hateball> yossarianuk: default install will set up a daily trim iirc
<hateball> yossarianuk: be careful if you're using a samsung ssd
<paul_> nope still stuck at 800x 600
<lordievader> paul_: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<lordievader> !paste | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paul_> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8610G]
<lordievader> paul_: Is that the full output?
<paul_> well execpt for the audio for the hdmi
<paul_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12070152/
<lordievader> Right, so no driver is loaded.
<paul_> ah lol
<paul_> I folowed the flgrx purge instructions on the ubuntu site.
<lordievader> Is the radeon driver still blacklisted?
<paul_> I wanted to run steam but flgrx doesn't work and I just wanted to go back to oss
<paul_> Not sure
<paul_> how to check?
<lordievader> paul_: Should be a file somewhere in /etc/modprobe blacklisting it if so.
<paul_> I have fglrx-core.conf in modprobe blacklist
<paul_> contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/12070187/
<lordievader> Yeah, that one blacklists the radeon driver.
<paul_> So, I'd love to get one or the other working right.
<paul_> Nevermond I need to get to bed I'll deal with it later. thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> o/
<XX> ._.
<josue_> hi, when is the next LTS version of kubuntu?'
<josue_> or where is the roadmap?
<BluesKaj> josue_:  if it follows the pattern, then the next LTS should 16.04 , or every 2 yrs
<BluesKaj> should be 16.04, that is
<genii> Yep. Every 2 years on the even numbered years, the April release
<dingus234> hello everybody
<dingus234> can someone do me a quick favor? can you dump a untouched copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf to pastebin?
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> how should i hibernate/suspend-to-disk from the command line?
<TomyWork> ideally with locking the screen and all the usual things KDE does when i pick hibernate from the K menu
<TomyWork> oh i'll just lock the screen before going home and use pm-hibernate
<BluesKaj> I've been using pm-suspend and it works fine
<TomyWork> "This utility may only be run by the root user." err fail :D
<TomyWork> good thing that long-running process wasnt so long-running
<paul_> I used the driver manager to install flgrx in 15.04 but, X wouldn't start so I removed it by apt-get purge flgrx now the oss driver works again but it is stuck on 800x600
<lordievader> paul_: Did you remove the blacklist?
<paul_> Ah hello again
<paul_> Do I remove the file or edit it/
<lordievader> Edit
<paul_> OK I will open it tell me what to edit.
<lordievader> paul_: Uncomment the blacklist.
<lordievader> Err comment ;)
<paul_> Nothing is commented except the comment at the top saying to not deit the file.
<lordievader> paul_: Yes. But you don't want the radeon driver to be blacklisted, so you comment the line which blacklists the driver.
<paul_> Ah ok.
<paul_> Done and rebooting
<lordievader> ...
<paul_> That worked.  Thank you lordievader.
<lordievader> paul_: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<paul_> Here it is in full. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12073379/
<lordievader> Jup looks good ;)
<wldcordeiro> Is there a way to run a process on a specific core?
<wldcordeiro> Like say I have three python processes and I want one on each core. Is that possible with a unix tool?
<dougl> is there a way to make notes in the little calender that pops up from my task bar?
<dougl> I want to be able to just make a note of how many hours I work maybe with a jobsite too...
<Majik_> Hi guys, I bought a new laptop and I have sound only using headphones. Can you please help me to use the speakers too?
<soee> Majik_: check configuration in system settings
<Majik_> soee: what exactly?
<Majik_> I already touched everything there
<soee> and it is configured to speakers ?
<Majik_> yes soee
<soee> BluesKaj: you have more eperiance with audio stuff, maybe you can help ^
<BluesKaj> ok, Majik_ which audio chip ?
<BluesKaj> Majik_: to find the audio/souncard/chip run, lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<Majik_> BluesKaj: thank you, I was searching it too xD https://paste.kde.org/p3xohoa1o/lfkrda/raw
<BluesKaj> Majik_:  open alsamixer and disable auto mute , and of course make sure the master volume is turned right up , and  you might have a headphone vol ctl so set that up as well
<BluesKaj> sorry, but I have to leave. I'll be back later this evening
<oleg4642> 11
<oleg4642> есть кто живой?
<oleg4642> ясненько
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<soee> ;]
<floown> Hello
<floown> I can not launch Kate, I have this error: http://pastebin.com/FNuga4eU
<floown> I have resinstall the program (remove --purge) but I have the same
<floown> What can I do, please?
<soee> floown: whan Kubuntu version are you running ?
<floown> soee: the last
<floown> stable
<soee> 15.04?
<floown> vivid
<floown> yes
<soee> floown: did you update from any prvious version ?
<floown> sure, I have update from 14.10
<floown> a frew moths ago
<floown> * few
<floown> * months
<floown> (sorry)
<floown> I have no soucy untill 30 min
<floown> Kate worked well
<soee> floown: and when did is start to fail ?
<soee> *it
<floown> 1 hours ago, I think
<soee> did you do anything special that could cause this ?
<soee> did you try o reboot ?
<floown> in fact I had to close quickly my Kubuntu VM because the zip
<floown> (orage)
<floown> yes I have reboot
<floown> I wanted to said there was a storm, so U had to close quicky
<floown> *so I
<soee> floown: you are running it in VM >
<soee> ?
<floown> yes
<floown> in a Virtualbox vm
<soee> uhm, maybe some corrupte file. Try to backaup and remove its config files in .config
<floown> I had remove --purge
<floown> kate
<soee> uhm no idea than, you wuld have ot provide more detailes (backtrace for this crash)
<soee> anyway im off today, so can't help further. maybe others have some better idea
<floown> I, thx
#kubuntu 2015-08-14
<apothacarry> what's the latest?
<josue> hi
<josue> some know how to configure permission with xampp in kubuntu?
<cihhan> hi all! i m using Kubuntu 14.04 and today somehow Firefox stopped the sounds. I can listen to music from VLC player though
<cihhan> Any ideas?
<josue> try Apply the FFmpeg fix
<josue> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<josue> sudo apt-get update
<josue> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<cihhan> josueL i have installed it and restarted firefox
<cihhan> josue: but still i cant get any sounds from firefox
<josue> and with crhome
<josue> ?=
<cihhan> im installing it now
<cihhan> josue: no sound there too :/
<josue> no idea men
<cihhan> thanks a lot man
<josue> may be codecs?
<cihhan> josue, im not sure why :/ but somehow i cant get any sounds
<cihhan> hi all, i cant get any sound from videos using both firefox and chrome but vlc works fine. any idea?
<josue> some know how to show copy dialog in kde?
<josue> a copy progress
<surgy> im running kubuntu 14.04 kernal 13.19  i have a huion graphics tablet that works in krita and gimp with pressure and everything. works great. in mypaint everything on the tablet works except for pressure..... can you help me get my pressure sensitivity to work please?
<zoidberg__> why is 15.04 so buggy
<zoidberg__> it said stable on kubuntu website
<TJ-> All stables have bugs in them; some would call them features :)
<zoidberg__> lol i literally broke 2 kubuntu 15.04 systems by simply installing packages
<zoidberg__> think its the display manager because both cases the os would boot only into a black screen
<TJ-> Any proprietary drivers in use? black screen is often a modesetting issue
<valorie> hmmm, 15.04 is very stable for me
<valorie> as is 15.10
<Maakuth> greetings. 15.04 with the most recent updates installed, sddm doesn't let me log in
<Maakuth> i can type in the password, but then nothing happens when i click login. it's thinkpad on amd64 architecture
<valorie> hmmm
<hateball> Maakuth: A new install or upgrade?
<hateball> Maakuth: I'm thinking if some of your user settings got messed up, you could try moving the config files away and starting fresh
<Maakuth> i installed it as a fresh 15.04 ubuntu, only recently installed kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> Hmmm
<Maakuth> hmm wait a moment, there's something related to pam and the fingerprint sensor in sddm logs... let's see if i can disable the reader
<TJ-> Maakuth: does anything happen if you press Enter rather than press the button
<Maakuth> nope
<valorie> Maakuth: that can be a problem (ubuntu + kub-desktop) because Unity does not use SDDM
<valorie> rather they use lightdm
<Maakuth> alright, it was the fingerprint thing, it seems
<valorie> it is possible that ensuring that SDDM is indeed installed, and that lightdm is purged, will help
 * valorie went through this with a wily install
<Maakuth> i changed from unity to kde because i thought kde would have my scenario better thought out: laptop with a dock
<Maakuth> unity fails miserably when i undock or dock while its running
<Maakuth> well, at least kwin and konsole segfaulted when i undocked, couldn't do anything
<valorie> Maakuth: better to install kubuntu directly then
<valorie> purging the unity stuff is a pain
<valorie> if you make a liveUSB of kubuntu, you can run that and check the dock/undocking
<Maakuth> i can't believe unity has anything to do with the docking behaviour
<Maakuth> hmm, good point
<valorie> hard to say
<valorie> I know my login was very messed up
<valorie> sometimes it turned black, but I could still enter the password and get into my kubuntu session!
<valorie> it was bizarre
<TJ-> That's a lightdm/greeter issue, possibly combined with X video driver issues
<valorie> right, getting rid of that stuff cleared up the problems
<valorie> I didn't change drivers though
<TJ-> lightdm executes a few shell scripts as part of starting the X server and greeter, so there's always potential for it to mess up since part of that is using an appropriate theme (to match the desktop)
<valorie> it used to work well for us
<valorie> but it's been nothing for trouble since the advent of sddm
<Maakuth> but if i have sddm selected as a default dm, are the lightdm scripts still getting executed?
<valorie> Maakuth: I don't know, but this is the second time I've had to purge lightdm to get sddm to work correctly
<valorie> your experience might vary
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> Morning !
<yossarianuk> Today is a good day
<yossarianuk> http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=twitterfeed
<yossarianuk> so happy -Ubuntu will now always have the latest nvidia drivers !!!
<yossarianuk> Progress for gamers.
<yossarianuk> (and anyone who uses opengl.)
<soee> yossarianuk: yes i already poted info on g+ https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/SCTg9pAdaY9
<soee> *posted
<hateball> it'll be even nicer once stuff gets added from the steamOS repos
<ManDulan> Good morning my friends. I have a new laptop and I would like to NOT use the nvidia drivers neither the noveau one. How can I disable all? I want to use the integrated graphic card from Intel.
<soee> well intell will be used if you dont switch to nvidia
<ManDulan> and how to disable the noveau, soee ?
<cojack> ManDulan: uninstall it?
<ManDulan> cojack: and I will be using the Intel? I don't want to have any issue if I uninstall noveau and I start getting a black screen for example
<ejay> ManDulan: unistall noveau and remove xorg.conf file, everything will be fine
<cojack> ManDulan: fallback should be triggered and using vesa on intell vga
<cojack> anyway, you have awlays recovery mode on boot
<soee> ManDulan: i think even if noveau is installed but you are using intel then noveau drier is not used
<cojack> ManDulan: and check a bios, maybe your laptop have an option to use one of the two cards, or maybe an priotity to use
<cojack> soee: he can check it by lsmod
<cojack> ohh maybe better option it's to blacklist nouveau in modprobe?
<ManDulan> Doo you know which package I need to uninstall? Searching by "noveau" doesn't works
<cojack> ManDulan: because you make a typo
<cojack> it's nouveau
<ManDulan> That's true, thanks cojack <3
<cojack> ManDulan: np, and it should be xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ManDulan> I had to uninstall "xserver-xorg-video-all " because it said it depends on it.
<ManDulan> I'll restart and see what happens.
<ManDulan> Thank you guys
<cojack> wait a sec!
<cojack> do not rebot!
<Simonious> I want one process to automatically startup as SU when I run screen (via .screenrc) - how can I do this?  Google is failing me :/
<ManDulan> tell me
<cojack> ManDulan: what did you do?
<ManDulan> cojack: https://paste.kde.org/p0cajzhyi/az3ngd/raw
<cojack> ManDulan: ok, sorry dude, my fault
<cojack> go ahead and reboot
<ManDulan> I'll come again to thank you again :P
<ManDulan> brb
<cojack> Simonious: imposible untill you're root
<Simonious> can't even ask it to prompt for su pw?
<cojack> by this way, then check just, add an bash sudo in this file and check
<Simonious> I have 5 processes that I'd like to all startup on initiating screen, but the 1st one needs su to function
<cojack> Simonious: you can also override screen start program to bash script and then write some bash script to run your sudo cmd and other stuff and at the end to run screen as well
 * Simonious ponders
<cojack> and Im sorry that I wrote that is something impossible under linux, blame me
<ManDulan_> Helloo. How can I check which graphic drivers am I using?
<cojack> good question
<cojack> ManDulan_: sudo lshw -short
<cojack> sudo lshw -short|grep display
<cojack> or this
<ManDulan_> so
<ManDulan_>  /0/100/1/0                   display        NVIDIA Corporation /0/100/2                     display        4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<ManDulan_> Which one? xD
<cojack> sudo lshw -c display
<cojack> what this one will return?
<ManDulan_> cojack: https://paste.kde.org/p1lx7tdnv/iyzwu2/raw
<cojack> :<
<ManDulan_> If life is so fair, why roses have thorns? :'(
<cojack> ManDulan_: do you have glxinfo ?
<ManDulan_> No cojack
<cojack> can u install mesa-utils ?
<ManDulan_> Of course my bro
<cojack> then after install try this command:
<cojack> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"
<ManDulan_> cojack: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile
<cojack> then u're at home
<cojack> sorry, wrong sentence
<cojack> or maybe good, im bad in this kind of slang
<cojack> anyway you're using Intel vga, so it's what u want
<ManDulan_> Thank you cojack
<cojack> you're welcome
<ManDulan_> I hope you'll be recompensated with girls and money
<cojack> ManDulan_: haha, thanks ^^
<Simonious> +1
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers - good stuff, i'd argue its good for desktop users as well as laptop ones...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Simonious> I've got screen starting several processes on startup in splitscreens, if one of them fails I want it to drop to a bash shell, should be easy, right?
<yossarianuk> hi - running plasma 5.3.2 (PPA) i have a simple usability question (may be best in #kde..) - when I choose an image for the lock screen  the scale is totally wrong..
<yossarianuk> it doesn't seem to matter how small/large the image is either...
<yossarianuk> anyway of scaling that ?
<david__> hola
<externalMonitorM> hell I have a question concerning KUBUNTU 15.04 with PLASMA .3.2
<BluesKaj> externalMonitorM:  assume you meant plasma 5.2
<externalMonitorM> how can I "mirror" what I see on an external monitor and what I see on my laptop screen? I just want to "mirror" it
<externalMonitorM> PLASMA 5.3.2 yes
<externalMonitorM> I cannot find it in the monitor settings in system configuration - is it perhaps still to be developed?
<hateball> externalMonitorM: What drivers are you using?
<hateball> If you're using nVidia you need to configure that stuff using nvidia-settings
<hateball> (proprietary driver that is)
<BluesKaj> externalMonitorM:  it should just mirror the X output by default afaik, but I haven't checked since 14.10 was on my laptop
<externalMonitorM>  i am my system uses INTEL internal grafics, not NVIDIA
<externalMonitorM> lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2
<externalMonitorM> gives
<externalMonitorM> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)         Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device [104d:908b]         Kernel driver in use: i915
<BluesKaj> externalMonitorM:  what is showing on the external now ?
<Simonious> easy way to remove trailing whitespace in #!/bin/bash script?
<Simonious> (on just a variable)
<hateball> Simonious: sed or awk
<Simonious> ahh, got it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11791402/shell-script-how-to-trim-spaces-from-a-bash-variable
<andhacker> hellow)
<externalMonitorK> hello
<externalMonitorK> I see two different screens on the external vs. Laptopscreen but i would like the two to be the same i.e. synchornized
<TJ-> externalMonitorK: You mean 'cloned' ?
<externalMonitorK> yes
<externalMonitorK> so i see what happens on the big external monitor also on my laptop
<externalMonitorK> just like "preentation modus" - would be the same with a video projector
<TJ-> externalMonitorK: I usually use the command-line tool 'xrandr' to do such things, but I think the GUI display applet is supposed to be able to do it too
<externalMonitorK>   in PLASMA 5 now this xrandr i think does not work any more?
<TJ-> externalMonitorK: xrandr is how the monitors are controlled
<anoneemouse> hi
<anoneemouse> I'm having trouble when logging out. I have to log out twice. The first time around plasma is closed but I have to then press alt+f2 and type log out to get my desktop to properly log out\
<Simonious> screenrc is great at starting processes and jumping to the next thing (when starting multiple screens) so great in fact that it starts things before the initial thing has had a chance to run...  I'd prefer not to have to introduce a delay into EVERY process, but rather introduce a delay into screenrc - can this be done?
<josue_> Hi, how to enable a copy progress bar in kde? I dont want a notification widget
<bigcat4> i would also like to know if that is possible.  i like the notification method, but it would be nice to know how to have it the other way as well
<BluesKaj> in relation to which process, josue_?
<BluesKaj> bigcat4:  what is possible?
<bigcat4> when copying a file/folder from say the desktop to a USB stick, there is no popup progress indicator, only the one shown in the notification window, accessed via the bottom panel
<bigcat4> is it possible to have a popup instead?
<BluesKaj> sorry never gave it any thought, just rely on the notications progreessbar especially when transferring large files
<BluesKaj> as I'm doing atm
<BluesKaj> backing up my music and video folders to second a hdd from my laptop ..gotta have that redundancy
<josue_> a copy big file process
<josue_> or zip many files, i want a progress dialog, not hidden notification
<BluesKaj> it's not hidden if you leave the notifier open
<josue_> yes i know... but some wants a beatiful dialog kde3 style
<bigcat4> it does keep it out of the way whilst working with other windows though, so it does have its advantages
<bigcat4> plasma 5 is just beautiful.. i think it could sell linux to a lot of people who think linux desktops are stuck in the past
<BluesKaj> josue_:  there may be a progress bar option/app for such uses , but this is the first time I've seen it requested
<josue_> bigcat4 want too, but I can do? how?
<BluesKaj> bigcat4:  really ? that's a matter of taste
<josue_> of course...
<josue_> now i lost (i) icon notification...
<josue_> how to configure preferences?
<josue_> so, it's possible recover old fashion progress copy dialog in kde4?
<BluesKaj> josue_:  right click on "show hidden icons" in the panel near the clock, then choose system tray settings
<josue_> ready, in preferences of notification widget, it's checket transfer files... I'll uncheck, some tutorials says this recover copy dialog... :P
<bigcat4> BluesKaj: yes you're right of course and there are other modern looking desktops out there, but I think KDE has a great mix of traditional layout with a polished modern look, which a lot of non-technical users would find attractive
<BluesKaj> tigcat4:  well once there are more kde look options for the plasma5 desktop i may agree, but the new "look" doesn't replace some of my favourite features that have been dropped by plasma5
<josue_> not works... :(
<josue_> those dialog was deleted from code :P
<lordievader> Perhaps submit a wishlist bug?
<josue_> they won't do if some can bring the copy dialog kd3 style
<josue_> uncheck a notification option "Transfer files and work notifications" and copy dialog keep ocult
<josue_> I want this... http://www.leobravo.cl/?p=1864 but not works... why'0
<josue_> ready... I must restart plasma to apply changes :P
<josue_> thanks to everybody
<hhernandez1977> afternoon all
<hhernandez1977> I am wanting to know has anyone gotten kmail to work with exchange?
<hhernandez1977> I am trying to kmail at the office
<theoffice> just hopped on the kubuntu train...yay!
<Novice201y> Hello. After last restart I see glitches from moving windows :/ How to solve this?
<Novice201y> Those glitches are on wallpaper.
<kubuntu> hi
#kubuntu 2015-08-15
<AGuy> I'm at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu.  How do I download the server version of 14 LTS?
<AGuy> Is there still a server version?
<Dragnslcr> AGuy: there isn't a server version of Kubuntu. Without KDE, it wouldn't be any different from Ubuntu
<AGuy> That makes sense but I coudl swear there used to be desktop and server versions of, say 10 LTS or 12 LTS.
<Dragnslcr> You can probably still get the Ubuntu server variant of those old versions if you really need to
<AGuy> I'll get the newest one.  Thanks, Dragnslcr.
<Kali_Yuga> Hi I cannot unmount my loop deviceI tried sudo unmount -f /media/name/CD... it only unmounts the cd but the loop device is still there what can I do???
<Kali_Yuga> I need to unmount for a windows installation... need to put cd 2 in same loop device
<valorie> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<valorie> Kali_Yuga: why are you using sudo to do that?
<Sergey_> Hi, I am currently running ubuntu gnome desktop (my initramfs boot splash is ubuntu gnome with gray tone in there), I am really want to fully switch to Kubuntu desktop without any others desktop environments. Please suggest any tips how can I do this. I already trying to "sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop" (having kde-full installed) but these meta package won't update my grub and kernels.
<Sergey_> Initially I have installed default ubuntu 14.04.03 then somehow swtiching to ubuntu gnome when I trying to install and try out full gnome DE
<Sergey_> now I am stuck with gnome desktop redaction dunno how to completely get rid of this and switch to Kubuntu redaction
<valorie> grub and kernel are the same no matter what
<valorie> you will have to purge the gnome stuff, and also install sddm and get rid of lightdm
<valorie> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<valorie> that is very old, but it might give you some tips
<Sergey_> thank you really appreciate your help, will go read there ;D
<valorie> do it a bit at a time
<valorie> however, what will be easier is doing a backup and just do a new install of kubuntu
<valorie> purging the stuff will give you some learning though
<valorie> doing the backup first is a good idea
<valorie> and also creating a liveUSB of kubuntu in case you have to fall back to that
<Sergey_> so these can't be done with other than just clean install or these long commands to delete whole components of ubuntu ;D?
<valorie> certainly it can be done
<valorie> and I've done it
<valorie> I'm just saying that it is *easier* to do a fresh kubuntu install
<Sergey_> these way you are linked it's just way too much complicated if something went wrong I could just broke my 14.04.03 system
<valorie> it is indeed complicated
<valorie> it depends on what you want
<valorie> learning is good, but it takes time
<valorie> doing a backup is *always* a good idea
<Sergey_> yepp I know it, but somehow when I installing gnome packages I switched to gnome redaction from ubuntu default redaction and I suggest there is a way to do the same thing from gnome to kubuntu redaction using simple few lines of bash :D
<valorie> having a LiveUSB is *always* a good idea
<valorie> Unity is based on gnome, so the difference isn't large
<valorie> many of the applications are the same
<valorie> KDE is very different than Gnome or Unity
<Sergey_> sorry I am not so novice as you think but I have all sort of data backed up already on my NTFS 1Gb data storage and have suse13.1 + ubuntu 14.04.01 burned DVD's so I can upgrade them to 13.2 + 14.04.03 using internet accordingly, there is no problem to do this. I just want to figure out what an easy way to jump through any redactions of ubuntu. It is pretty easy and automated by meta packages in there, I already done jumping once fro
<valorie> cool
<Sergey_> now I just wan't to swtich ubuntu gnome redaction to -> kubuntu redaction by figuring out how to issue these simple command to trigger meta package to do whole bunch of hard work which is as you linked in commands lengh +8k lines :D
<valorie> well, it would be lovely to have a newer version of that old blogpost
<valorie> so be sure to write it up if you do it!
<Sergey_> I know results of issuing such lengh commands I broke my systems few times with dependency hell ^_^ just won't go for it once more
<Sergey_> anyway thank you, I continue digging :D
<valorie> good luck!
<valorie> hey TuxMario, you made it!
<TuxMario> Hello Valorie : yes i did it some days ago
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> I've been traveling, so I've missed some stuff
<valorie> oh, if you want to keep your name, your "nick", you need to register with freenode
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sergey_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sergey_> ;D
<valorie> yes, anyone can trigger the factoids
<valorie> or you can play with ubottu in PM
<valorie> anyway, I'm yawning, so off to bed I go
<valorie> unless you have any questions for me, TuxMario?
<TuxMario> Valorie: Have a good night! I'll have questions next times
<Sergey_> well yes...I am just staying on ubuntu gnome desktop with KDE session as opt in plus transitional package gdm-kdm for supporting via some blablabla great backend not cairo-dock (gnome) are works fine under KDE session
<Sergey_> thats Mark design to do not allow easilly switching to Kubuntu thanks to him
<Mikethebest> ?join #thelittlemermaid
<lordievader> Good morning.'
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hubkro> Have a problem with the application  qmapshack (written in qt5), file dialogs (like save as) the most time freezes. Support team from qmapshack says the problem is not theirs and is related to kubuntu and plasma5. Also tested "kdesudo qmapshack" and file dialogue "save as" worked, but the style seems not plasma5 but qt5 native
<rosco_y> are the binaries the same for amd64 and intel64?
<rosco_y> (for 14.10)
<rosco_y> or 14.4 or whatever
<soee> its just 64bit
<tipy80> Please help me with look-and-feel
<tipy80> Hey, developers
<josue> Hi, some know why linux with TLP not charge usb devices?
<tipy80> anybody
<soee> tipy80: look and feel ?
<tipy80> yes
<tipy80> Need add option set size icons on panel 16x16
<soee> in Plasma 5 ?
<tipy80> yes
<soee> i doubt you can, it i DPI related
<tipy80> no, my icon-pack not have actions icons 22x22. But default settings on plasma 5 set 22x22
<tipy80> I need add option on look-and-feel set icon size to 16x16 on main toolbar
<tipy80> This option https://github.com/varlesh/papirus-icon-theme/blob/e0067fc49e1bb1db1e63a1662faa61b7d5d08deb/settings.png
<tipy80> For example: [kdeglobals][General] ColorScheme=Breeze
<tipy80> But how change size icons?
<tipy80> on Default Plasma 5 use icons in Main Toolbar 22x22. My icon-pack have only 16x16 icons for toolbar. And i want add option for change icon size for panel on look-and-feel. How?
<tipy80> Maybe kf5.kiconthemes?
<tipy80> Тут есть кто-нить русский?
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Cajetan> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 15.04 and I'm trying to print a document. I installed my printer through Cups (2.02) and it was detected by Kubuntu's Printer Module (located near the clock). When I printed a test page it says rendered and moved to the completed stack. But nothing printed. I reinstalled the printer, rebooted the printer... nothing works. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Cajetan> Please disregard my question. I manage to fix the problem
<Butterkeks> Hey I turned on KDE Accessible by accident it won't turn off even after restarting D: I click close but it comes right back
<Butterkeks> hello?
<Butterkeks> naa
<AEL-H> I have kbuntu running on a Chromebook 2, I installed skype but I am having problems with it using the microphone and speakers -- does anyone know what the problem might be?
<nick___> едрить народу...
<Unit193> !ru | nick___
<ubottu> nick___: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valorie> AEL-H: try looking in your pulseaudio controller
<valorie> gosh, can't recall what that is called
<valorie> kmix might get you there as well
<soee> he can also install gui: pavucontol
<soee> *pavucontrol
<valorie> pavucontrol, that's what I wanted to remember
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> thanks, soee
#kubuntu 2015-08-16
<josue> Hi some know how to charge a phone by usb port?
<josue> by default is off
<soee> it should just work
<josue> no, tlp may block charge trying to save battery
<josue> I cant find how to enable by default
<josue> in ubuntu it chargue without problems, but in kubuntu not works
<zink_> ^^
<Melkor> Hey guys - I've been using guake for a long time, but I just realized how really handy terminator is
<Melkor> the one thing that's killing me is, with guake, I could hit F12 to show or hide the terminal - but terminator runs like a traditional term, so I've lost that functionality
<Melkor> assuming an open terminator window, is there a way I can assign a key to toggle focus on it?
<Melkor> alt tab is essentially just annoying
<Melkor> or maybe even just a better alt-tab behaviour
<valorie> Melkor: we have yakuake
<Melkor> does that have the awesome split windows like terminator?
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> I don't need split windows so I've never tried
<valorie> I use the tabs though
<Melkor> gotcha
<Melkor> yeah, guake has the tabs - which is a nice touch
<valorie> I use KDE software when it's the best
<valorie> other stuff when necessary
<Melkor> terminator has tabs + split windows - which is really nice when you need to perform a task while tailing a log file
<valorie> you can always use gauke or yakuake for a quick pop in, pop out, and terminator for your other uses
<Melkor> hm, that's actually not a bad idea at all.
<Melkor> I had been thinking so black or white about it. Unnecessarily so. Thanks!
<valorie> yw
<hal9000> my first time installign kubuntu in a while. have to say 'nice work' to the devs. however, does anyone else have "redirect loop" issues trying to stream netflix?
<hal9000> using chromium, btw
<valorie> hmmm, I've not tried netflix
<valorie> on my laptop
<kubuntu> Hi
<Guest20153> how can I become root in Kubuntu live?
<Guest20153> OK, already done that
<Guest20153> however, could you help me identify all the disks that I have in my computer system?
<Guest20153> how can I make wget write to stdout? Sorry for asking simple questions but I am on Ubuntu live and it's troublesome for me to use the browser because it's eating up resources
<Guest20153> ok already found that
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lupe> hello
<lupe> whats everyone doing?
<lupe> wrong room maybe?
<hal9000> anyone know how i change dolphin's default view? i don't care much for icon view
<General_Martok> Does anyone know if software exists to put video onto a Blu_ray disk?
<hal9000> General_Martok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning thought that's not for video specifically
<General_Martok> hal9000, Thank you!
<hal9000> you also want to encode it for bluray player use? i'm pretty sure ffmpeg can do that also
<General_Martok> OK
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<General_Martok> Hi BluesKaj
<hal9000> handbrake is pretty good for general encoding
<BluesKaj> hi General_Martok
<BluesKaj> hal9000:  I saw your question about icon view in #ubuntu. choose view, then adjust view properties,choose which view you want then all folders, apply
<BluesKaj> in dolphin of course
<hal9000> BluesKaj: in on KDE5, I think the options are different
<hal9000> BluesKaj: wait, I found it. It's in "Control", "Adjust view properties". thanks
<hal9000> I haven't used kde in a while and I think i'm half-blind
<giorgos> yo
<giorgos> pika pika
<BluesKaj> pika. giorgos ?
<giorgos> yeah it's the extreme heat
<giorgos> don't mind it
<giorgos> :PO
<giorgos> :P
<John_ROG> can ubuntu work on ATK?
<lordievader> ATK?
<John_ROG> from Ausu
<John_ROG> Asus*
<lordievader> What is it?
<John_ROG> ROG g75vw
<John_ROG> not sure..
 * LjL-Alps types random letters too
<lordievader> Without any details/specs I cannot say if (K)Ubuntu runs on there...
<John_ROG> from what i see its a driver for Hotkeys and screen lighting
<lordievader> Windows software?
<LjL-Alps> so you're asking if Ubuntu can work on a driver...?
<John_ROG> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59307-Linux-mint-to-ATK-Screen-issue-s
<John_ROG> my post i made
<lordievader> I don't understand the problem description...
<lordievader> Could you clearly try to describe the problem?
<John_ROG> ATK is a Asus Driver for  Screen Birghtless, and the Hotkeys.. how ever the Ubuntu Does not work at all with  Screen Birghtless at all
<lordievader> ATK only runs on Windows, if I can believe their web page.
<John_ROG> the  Screen Birghtless is always on 100% and never get turn down at all.. and yes ATK is for windows, but i need to know if there a Ubuntu , Driver like ATK to support  Screen Birghtless type issue driver
<lordievader> John_ROG: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?41681-G75VW-Fn-Keys-Not-Working-For-Screen-Brightness-In-Linux
<John_ROG> yeah, i seen that before.. but does not work well..
<BluesKaj> John_ROG: is this a pc or laptop?
<BluesKaj> assumes laptop
<John_ROG> Laptop. mate.
<John_ROG> ROG g75vw, Gaming,
<John_ROG> i had it working long ago, but after they updated there OS, on ubuntu alot of stuff i had stop working...
<John_ROG> @bluesKaj anything on your end?
<BluesKaj> John_ROG:  my brightness ctl works thru the system settings>power management settings on my lenovo laptop
<BluesKaj> but I have to leave for acouple of hrs
<BluesKaj> later
<lordievader> John_ROG: Does xbacklight work?
<Finetundra> Hey guys, anyone know why I get freezing running games under wine and just games in general?
<John_ROG> <lordievader> John_ROG: Does xbacklight work? No
<lordievader> John_ROG: Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Disabling_the_ACPI_backlight_driver
<John_ROG> acpi_backlight=vendor
<John_ROG> never worked
<John_ROG> nut
<John_ROG> i had acpi_backlight="\windows 2012\" was working before, but not anymore
<lordievader> Read the rest of the page ;) The whole page is dedicated for troubleshooting brightness problems.
<John_ROG> Yeah, i saw it, i done a few of that, and only works on 12.04 and not for 14.10 yet
<lordievader> 14.10 is EOL.
<BluesKaj> in oct
<BluesKaj> !Utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<BluesKaj> weird. only  8mos? wth
<BluesKaj> oh well, I still get updates and upgrades once in a while
<lordievader> It was shortened some time ago.
<lordievader> LTS have gotten longer support period on the desktop though.
<BluesKaj> trying to force that dam,n plasma 5 on us
<John_ROG> i know, it stopped working back then, into now so, what i may have to do is see if ubuntu as a idea to add it to ROG laptops,
<floown> Hello
<floown> Is it the end of the aventure for Kubuntu? The next release seems to be the last, no?
<lordievader> floown: At this point that is still speculation.
<floown> It's a shame if this is the case, I love Kubuntu :\
<mparillo> And the more we can contribute, the less likely its demise.
<SilentGhost> does anyone know of a way to setup google talk in 15.04 from scratch? there doesn't seem to be a google account on offer in Online accounts.
<BluesKaj_> SilentGhost:  what about in the browser itself ?
<SilentGhost> BluesKaj_: what do you mean? to keep gmail window open at all times?
<BluesKaj_> no, the chrome browser as client
<BluesKaj_> asuming that's possible of course
<Dragnslcr> SilentGhost: what client are you using? Google Talk / Hangouts handles XMPP connections
<SilentGhost> Dragnslcr: uhm, Telepathy, I guess
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, you should be able to add a Jabber/XMPP account
<Dragnslcr> I had a couple other issues with KDE-Telepathy, so I went back to Kopete
<Guest24640> hi - is plasma 5.4 going to be used for 15.10? I note the release date of plasma 5.4 is 20th Aug, same date as 15.10 feature freeze.
<BluesKaj_> oops , guess i was in the dark on that one, sorry SilentGhost
<SilentGhost> Dragnslcr: well, it refused to connect once I upgraded to 15.04, I then deleted account in attempt to set it anew, but alas Google account does not exist in Online accounts, and whatever settings I tried with Jabber didn't work either
<Dragnslcr> SilentGhost: seems to work fine for me in Telepathy. If you click Add Account, one of the options is Google Talk.
<SilentGhost> Dragnslcr: hm, I don't have it. I only have the following six: icq, gadu-gadu, ibm, jabber, kdetalk, yahoo! I do have telepathy-gabble installed though
<Dragnslcr> Hm, if I click All, I get a list of about 15 protocols
<SilentGhost> I don't have "All" either
<Dragnslcr> That's really weird
<Dragnslcr> Try reinstalling the kde-telepathy package, maybe? Might be some dependencies that didn't get installed correctly
<Dragnslcr> You can also pastebin the output of this command and someone can compare it to their own list: dpkg-query -l "*telepathy*"
<SilentGhost> here it is: https://paste.kde.org/pae1th8ou
<Dragnslcr> Well, you have a lot of different package versions from what I have
<Dragnslcr> Most of mine are 0.9.0
<SilentGhost> Dragnslcr: I guess it's due to the Backports? I just did a regular upgrade and then added the backports, always had a vanilla setup
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, could be something in Backports
<Dragnslcr> You might have to check in #kde-telepathy
<SilentGhost> Dragnslcr: I'll do that, probably tomorrow, thanks for you time. Good night!
#kubuntu 2016-08-15
<Not_a_Robot> But Vivaldi is not Libre
<Not_a_Robot> Don't use it!
<Not_a_Robot> Or use it if you want to be violated in terms of your privacy and such.
<ahoneybun> Not_a_Robot: please let people make their own choices
<ahoneybun> that's a freedom as well
<Not_a_Robot> That's what I said!
<Not_a_Robot> Use it if you want
<ahoneybun> But saying it like that
<Not_a_Robot> Ok sorry
<Not_a_Robot> Will not happen again
<Theory> My Kubuntu system keeps freezing up.  I have to do a manual reset.  Is there anyway I can figure out why this is happening?
<SporkWitch> Theory: check dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<SporkWitch> Theory: not using ATI drivers, are you?
<Theory> I'm not sure.
<Theory> While using /var/log/syslog it tells me permission denied.
<SporkWitch> Theory: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<SporkWitch> (capitalization matters)
<Theory> And it tells me no command check found.
<SporkWitch> Theory: you need sudo to get at syslog
<Theory> I am root.
<SporkWitch> check isn't a command
<SporkWitch> dmesg is
<Theory> ok got it.
<SporkWitch> and /var/log/syslog is a file
<SporkWitch> Theory: do glxinfo | grep OpenGL and look for the line that mentions the renderer; that should tell you what driver you're using
<Theory> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Bay Trail
<Theory> Thats what that line says.
<Theory> I"m looking through those other files,
<Theory> I'm not sure exactly when the lockup happened.
<Theory> not sure where you went..
<SporkWitch> Theory: kk, you're using the right drivers then, so it's probably not any of the GPU-related stuff i had to fight with
<SporkWitch> i'm not a personal support tech, mate, i'm in a dozen different channels lol
<Theory> oh ok ;)
<Theory> these lock ups are pissing me off though
<Theory> Windows 10 never locked up on this.
<Theory> But I hate windows.
<Theory> something must have messed up in the install
<valorie> which version are you using, Theory?
<valorie> I remember random freezes happening in the past, but not in the last year or so
<Theory> The latest.
<Theory> Linux 4.4.0-31-generic x86_64
<valorie> so 16.04?
<valorie> most strange
<Theory> yes 16.04
<Theory> Release:        16.04
<Theory> Codename:       xenial
<SporkWitch> Theory: highlighting people is also a good way to get attention back lol *tries to catch up*
<Theory> if i knew something to look for in this dmesg
<Theory> its a cluttered mess
<Theory> SporkWitch: sorry man
<SporkWitch> not that strange; i've been seeing hiccups with sandrybridge on 16.04 as well, though switching to nosplash from nomodeset has helped
<SporkWitch> (workarounds for the splash password entry not accepting input to decrypt the drive)
<Theory> SporkWitch: So what do you suggest I do?
<SporkWitch> Theory: any reproduction steps? anything in particular you can tie it to or is it intermittent?
<Theory> SporkWitch: It seems intermittent.  Nothing I can link it too.
<valorie> heisenbugs are the worst
<user|78835> hola
<viewer|8684> The menu freezes and the mouse cursor  moves but cannot not select any thing.  The keyboard also cannot input
<hateball> viewer|8684: What menu? Can you be a bit more specific?
<hateball> !details | viewer|8684
<ubottu> viewer|8684: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<viewer|8684> New install, K  button on the bottom left hand corner,  afterv few clickc the mouse stops selecting
<hateball> viewer|8684: Well, a common suggestion is to use the Kubuntu PPA as the default release is... pretty unstable
<viewer|8684> The Lord bottom seems to have a little gear coming off of it and it's function is like that of the start button in Windows
<viewer|8684> * k button
<hateball> viewer|8684: at your own risk you can run this in a terminal to add the PPA "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" and then upgrade "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y"
<viewer|8684> How show those command look when entered into the terminal?
<hateball> What?
<viewer|8684> And what is the risk.
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> well the risk is that they are not officially supported and could potentially crash or whatever
<hateball> I'm guessing 90%+ in here are using the Kubuntu PPA however
<hateball> the rest probably Neo
<hateball> Neon*
 * Walex uses Kubuntu PPA
<soee> -.-
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<moparisthebest> bahahaha I was reporting the reproducible bug I have that plasma segfaults when you click to connect to an openvpn
<moparisthebest> and then drkonqi segfaulted....
<moparisthebest> and you can't report bugs for it, the bug reporting application? :)
<user|11216> Hello. Where i can get list supported video adapters for kubuntu 16.04.1 ?
<SporkWitch> user|11216: if it's not ATI, you're probably fine
<user|11216> its ATI :( , im trying find info about support MESA drv
<SporkWitch> does it also have intel on-board as an option? if so, switch to that
<SporkWitch> if not, stick to 14.04
<user|11216> meh
<user|11216> fglrx is not actual now ?
<SporkWitch> nope
<SporkWitch> removed in 15.10, i believe
<user|11216> :(((((((((((((
<dax> yep, use radeon or amdgpu (if your card's new enough) instead
<skipmo_> #digikam
<ahoneybun> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 4355 kB, installed size 16662 kB
<mgolden> moparisthebest: How far in does it segfault?
<moparisthebest> mgolden: I checked options like I can reproduce every time and know what I was doing when it crashed, clicked next, segfault
<mgolden> moparisthebest: So you got the stacktrace?
<moparisthebest> I *had* it, I can see if that's 100% reproducible like the other bug
<moparisthebest> mgolden: drkonqi crash https://paste.kde.org/py4m4qyc0
<moparisthebest> mgolden: here is the plasma crash I was trying to report: https://paste.kde.org/p3kqxzx5i
<moparisthebest> is there an alternative way to report those?
<debauchery1st> Just installed the new Kubuntu. It looks awesome. driver manager seems stuck at "collecting information about your system". Any way to fix this?
<mparillo> Could it be this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
<mparillo> If so, comment 28 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523/comments/28 advises sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
<mparillo> Also you can try the command line: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices as recommended by: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761429/kubuntu-16-04-driver-manager-broken
<SporkWitch> just be careful, the default dependency conflict resolution is sometimes destructive
<SporkWitch> (i had it suggesting to remove most of KDE and x11 on one machine)
<mgolden> moparisthebest: So you have the good parts.  What you can do is go to
<mgolden> moparisthebest: https://bugs.kde.org/
<mgolden> moparisthebest: and open two bugs - one for drkonqi and one for plama
<mgolden> moparisthebest: be sure to paste those stack traces in
<mgolden> mparisthebest: BTW, have you tried upgrading to the backports? Some chance it will help
#kubuntu 2016-08-16
<yetanothercouchs> hi everybody. Just installed kubuntu 16.04, everything works fine, but when I try to run bauble, then I see the little clock spinning around for a while, then the window disappears.
<yetanothercouchs> How do I udnerstand what is wrong?
<hateball> !info bauble
<ubottu> bauble (source: bauble): biodiversity collection manager software application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.7-2.1 (xenial), package size 544 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<hateball> yetanothercouchs: can you run it from a terminal?
<hateball> it should hopefully spit out some useful info
<hateball> bauble.error.SQLAlchemyVersionError: SQLAlchemyVersionError: This version of Bauble requires SQLAlchemy 0.5.0 or greater.
<hateball> So, seems like a packaging error then
<yetanothercouchs> hateball: how do I run it from terminal?
<hateball> hmmm no
<hateball> yetanothercouchs: open konsole, type "bauble" without quotes, press enter
<hateball> it complains about sqlalchemy, but the package appears to be much newer than 0.5.0
<hateball> !info python-sqlalchemy
<ubottu> python-sqlalchemy (source: sqlalchemy): SQL toolkit and Object Relational Mapper for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.11+ds1-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 621 kB, installed size 3727 kB
<yetanothercouchs> yes, it does also for me
<yetanothercouchs> mmmm ....
<yetanothercouchs> how do I fix the error and repackage?
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<yetanothercouchs> Thanks you .... any pointers to instructions on how to repackage?
<chandu20> hi
<chandu20> i am using this notebook --->http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16163/ it was snape and fast but my ubuntu is slowing down day by day
<hateball> chandu20: are you using 16.04 now?
<chandu20> no i am using 14.4
<hateball> chandu20: and what do you mean day by day? Is the computer slower if you leave it on?
<chandu20> after some days of useage
<hateball> chandu20: have you looked what process is using a lot of resources?
<hateball> it is probably plasmashell that is leaking memory
<hateball> oh crossposting I see, I'm out then
<yossarianuk> doesn't this mean plasma will be the worse desktop for gamers when 5.8 is out ?  https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/08/opengl-changes-in-kwin-compositing/
<hateball> yossarianuk: only if devs dont block compositing (like they should)
<soee> huh ?
<user|35745> hi, what about the vnc server kfrb that is mentioned on several sites. i cannot find it on my newly installed kubuntu 16.04 box??
<hateball> user|35745: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<hateball> !info kfrb
<ubottu> Package kfrb does not exist in xenial
<hateball> !info krfb
<ubottu> krfb (source: krfb): Desktop Sharing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 357 kB, installed size 675 kB
<hateball> stupid letters
<user|35745> i thought it was installed by default
<waltersraspberry> hello
<soee> hiho
<waltersraspberry> ???
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yetanothercouchs> hi everybody, anyone who can give me a good suggestion on on a document on how to download, recompile and the repackage a package in ubuntu? Sort of a simple 101 , just for someone who would like to start with packaging.
<BluesKaj> yetanothercouchs, depends on the package, it might be in the repos and just needs upgrading
<BluesKaj> compiling/recompliling isn't always necessary, but if you must there's always git
<BluesKaj> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<yetanothercouchs> BluesKaj: I mean, I would like to start packaging, so the first thing I would like to do is to download an package that is already packaged, and repackage it as it is to udnerstand the process.
<BluesKaj> yetanothercouchs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<khaleesi> sziasztok
<khaleesi> van némi egér problémám, tudna valaki segíteni?
<hateball> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<khaleesi> thx :)
<khaleesi> goodbye
<Guest92653> Hi I am using Kubuntu 16.04. While using a secondary monitor my kickoff menu just disappeared. Any ideas ? Thanks
<hateball> Guest92653: Dual monitors are... fickle in 16.04. You can make things better by using the Kubuntu PPA
<Guest92653> Ok let me check whether I am on Kubuntu PPA or not
<Guest92653> It says : The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file
<Guest92653> Why is it so hard to just use the kubuntu-ppa months after its release ?
<hateball> Guest92653: What are you even doing?
<hateball> Guest92653: Seems like you havent followed the instructions here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa if that is the source you've added
<Guest92653> I am trying to switch to kubuntu-ppa but it gives the error above
<Guest92653> I followed the intstructions
<Guest92653> There is no 16.04 option in the combo box only 15.10
<Guest92653> It seems like not supported
<waltersraspberry> what is your problem on kubuntu
<Guest92653> I have problems with secondary displays. Frequently it gets confused about the dimensions so I have to delete ~/.local/share/kscreen folder and reboot. But this time it was a different problem
<hateball> Guest92653: Huh. You are in fact right
<hateball> I wonder when this broke, then
<Guest92653> Kickoff menu is only displayed in the second menu but not in the primary display
<waltersraspberry> have you tried  change the resolution
<hateball> I am on xenial with packages from that ppa, but it's months since I added it
<hateball> wonder if it is removed in favor of using kde neon or something
<Guest92653> I am using KDE Plasma 5.6.4 by the way. When I use unified output I see the kickoff menu in both displays but in other case only on secondary display
<waltersraspberry> make two desktops
<Guest92653> and I don't know which files to delete to reset this behavior and I don't want to delete all the .kde folder cause it contains all my customizations
<Guest92653> I have 4 virtual desktops
<BluesKaj> not as default I hope ...neon packages don't get upgraded very often as I found out a while ago and when related kde-base packages were upgraded I ended up with a broken system
<BluesKaj> I prefer multi-boot and I don't mind a little bit of inconvenience
<Guest29684> Hi I had a problem with secondary displays and I solved it by aligning the Laptop Screen and the Hdmi display by drag and drop on Manage and configure monitors and displays screen. How odd ? Ok once you learn it it is intuitive but you have to discover that
<Mix|Work> hi
<waltersraspberry> hi
<Mix|Work> im trying to install kubunutu but its frozen
<waltersraspberry> where you have try installed kubuntu
<waltersraspberry> details
<waltersraspberry> Ram memory computer
<Mix|Work> gp62 2qe
<Mix|Work> msi
<Mix|Work> trying to get into the install process but i just see a logo
<Mix|Work> im booting from latest on site using a usb stick i made from rufus
<waltersraspberry> ahh okay wait
<waltersraspberry> is the computer fast
<Mix|Work> skylake
<Mix|Work> nvidia 960m
<Mix|Work> 16gb of ddr4
<Mix|Work> and pci express ssd
<waltersraspberry> okay have you from usb or from cd
<Mix|Work> usb stick made with rufus
<waltersraspberry> ohh try
<Mix|Work> process is i7-6700hq
<waltersraspberry> make a iso with iso linux
<Mix|Work> i havent seen a cd in years
<waltersraspberry> iso linux is better
<waltersraspberry> i send you the link
<waltersraspberry> the iso linux burner make a bootable drive on usb
<waltersraspberry> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<waltersraspberry> say me your status of progress
<Mix|Work> i dont trust the site
<waltersraspberry> its official side
<BluesKaj> Mix|Work, some users still have cdroms and thy're still available ...not everyone has newer pcs
<Mix|Work> but i dont think my problem is my media
<waltersraspberry> there not viruse i have some computers operating system change with iso linux
<waltersraspberry> no try iso linux
<waltersraspberry> is the logo a kubuntu
<Mix|Work> yeah
<Mix|Work> whe ni press ctrl alt f1
<waltersraspberry> which flashes
<Mix|Work> last message i get is
<waltersraspberry> ???
<Mix|Work> iwlwifi 000:02:00.0: Unsupported splx structure
<Mix|Work> then it starts saying
<waltersraspberry> which system 64bit or 32bit
<Mix|Work> NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 22s! [plymouthd:1210]
<Mix|Work> which repeats
<waltersraspberry> hmm
<waltersraspberry> wait
<BluesKaj> Mix|Work, how far does the install get or are you trying to boot a bew installation?
<waltersraspberry> can you copie the text
<Mix|Work> just boot
<BluesKaj> booting what tho?
<Mix|Work> kubuntu
<Mix|Work> there are two options when you boot from the iso, Boot to Kubuntu or Manufacturer OEM install, i picked the top one
<Mix|Work> which is boot to kubuntu
<waltersraspberry> have you overclocked
<Mix|Work> no
<waltersraspberry> okay wait
<BluesKaj> Mix|Work, which kubuntu OS version?
<Mix|Work> 16.04.1
<waltersraspberry> i have a idea
<waltersraspberry> wait
<waltersraspberry> have you upgrade the kernel
<Mix|Work> i havent done anything im just trying to boot
<Mix|Work> to install it
<waltersraspberry> how is the status
<waltersraspberry> +state
<BluesKaj> Mix|Work, is it  from here http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<Mix|Work> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/kubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mix|Work> it was this
<waltersraspberry> have you show the right checksum
<BluesKaj> Mix|Work, that's the downloader, which site exactly
<waltersraspberry> have you tried strg alt F1
<Mix|Work> thats where i gave you the error from
<waltersraspberry> ???
<waltersraspberry> have you burn right the image
<waltersraspberry> which was your current system
<Mix|Work> im pretty sure this is something to do with skylake or my wifi adapter
<Mix|Work> not the installation media
<waltersraspberry> which was your current system
<BluesKaj> Mix|Work, if your wifi isn't working during the install not all packages will install due to packages needed from the repos, suggest you try again with an ethernet connection
<Mix|Work> ?
<Mix|Work> its not even booting
<Mix|Work> i am plugged into cable
<waltersraspberry> okay
<BluesKaj> then why did you mention wifi ?
<Mix|Work> because thats the first error message
<Mix|Work> iwlwifi sunupported spix structure
<BluesKaj> ok , not the corect info , I need to help you ...NM
<Mix|Work> its ok guys
<Mix|Work> i will look at it later on
<Mix|Work> thank you anyway
<waltersraspberry> mix work
<chcknrub> there are still no updates to kubuntu in xenial lts 16.04  :(
<chcknrub> plasma: 5.6.6
<chcknrub> kde: 5.23.0
<chcknrub> pls shipped the latest asap!!!!!!!!!!!! thx
<waltersraspberry> Mix|Work
<mgolden_> chcknrub: have you tried the backports?
<chcknrub> yup
<chcknrub> already have
<mgolden_> chcknrub: The latest is actually 5.7, but that was released less than 2 weeks ago.
<mgolden_> 5.7.3
<chcknrub> not yet in kubuntu xenial
<chcknrub> already have kubuntu-backports
<chcknrub> is this in official lts 16.04, not special binaries?
<chcknrub> been updating everyday... but no updates, only minor..
<acheronuk> chcknrub: plasma 5.7 needs a backported Qt 5.6, and the ABI changes in that can mess with the installability of other ubuntu software. So it is necessarily not a quick job, even for the backport ppas.
<acheronuk> plus Yakkety has it's feature freeze in a few days so people are having to prioritise things to be ready for that.
<chcknrub> k.. i'll be patient waiting....
<chcknrub> thx
<waltersraspberry> hello
<soee> hiho waltersraspberry
<waltersraspberry> i am out of my house a have teamviewer on
<yetanothercouchs> hi everybody, I found the bug in a package and would like to fix it .... anyone who could help explaining how I go about it?
<yetanothercouchs> I mean I know how to fix it, but not how to repackage the sofware.
<mgolden_> yetanothercouchs: Look at this - http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=930
<yetanothercouchs> thanks mgolden_
<hay207__> Hi, can i rotate a single window 90 degrees, not whole desktop
<dsealius> hello, when I click on the activity button on the top left corner, the activity panel appears only for a fraction of second, is it a bug or something that you guys encountered ?
#kubuntu 2016-08-17
<bjabr> can anyone help me with installing the right nvidia driver for 16.04?
<SporkWitch> https://google.com/
<SporkWitch> find one of the results that mentioned "ubuntu-drivers"; that should be at least the first 5 or 10 results...
<SporkWitch> just don't blindly hit "yes" when it asks you to approve the conflict resolution, as depending on what you've installed on your system it may decide that nearly all of KDE needs to be purged
<claycorn> hello
<bjabr> cant get it to work
<bjabr> tried every damn result from google
<bjabr> got an nvidia gtx 950
<bjabr> and for some reason plasma crashes after installing nvidia drivers
<SporkWitch> crashes tend to produce logs
<bjabr> i get the error "plasma failed to start because it could not properly configure OpenGL 2"
<papapenguin> I'm trying to access files on my old hard drive (Kubuntu 15.04) via USB from a new install (Kubuntu 16.04) but I'm having problems mounting the drive
<SporkWitch> papapenguin: how are you trying to mount it? what's the error?
<papapenguin> I have a SATA-USB device and I thought it would show up as a USB device like my phone, USB sticks, camera, etc do automatically, but I can't see it at all unless I look for it as superuser
<papapenguin> for example, I type lsusb and don't see it at all
<papapenguin> but sudo lsusb allows me to see the SATA-USB device only
<papapenguin> I can see the drive in KDE Partition, but can't access it at all
<papapenguin> if I take out my hard drive and install this older one, it boots and works perfectly, which makes me think it's a mounting problem
<papapenguin> sudo /dev/sdb1 /mnt gives me:
<papapenguin> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<papapenguin> blkid gives me:
<papapenguin> donald@donald-HP-ENVY-m6-Notebook-PC:~$ blkid
<papapenguin> oops
<SporkWitch> papapenguin: it sounds like it's being treating like what it is: a SATA HDD.
<SporkWitch> papapenguin: non-root users cannot mount unless there's an entry in FSTAB with the appropriate flags
<papapenguin> I wish I could post outputs here
<papapenguin> ok, so I'll need to change my fstab?
<SporkWitch> pastebin (or any of its counterparts; i like hastebin)
<SporkWitch> that would be my guess, based on the information you've given me.  It's not a lot to go on, but it seems a reasonable assumption.  First, try mounting it with sudo
<SporkWitch> if that works, you should then look into creating an fstab entry WITHOUT auto; we don't want it to try automatically mounting it at boot, because it'll fail and start yelling at you if it's not connected
<papapenguin> blkid is here: http://pastebin.com/MpTjNPUe
<papapenguin> sudo blkid is here: http://pastebin.com/1ZHJSn0Z
<SporkWitch> and what happens with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/foo ?
<papapenguin> sudo lsusb: http://pastebin.com/ubT5VqYs
<papapenguin> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/foo gives me: mount: mount point /mnt/foo does not exist
<papapenguin> sudo fdisk -l gives me: http://pastebin.com/q6FY23Cz
<SporkWitch> papapenguin: i'm not clicking on those links until you read the error message you put here and tell me what you did to resolve it
<SporkWitch> (it's not personal, but just because someone is helping doesn't mean you get to stop reading and thinking yourself lol)
<papapenguin> which error? The sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/foo ?
<SporkWitch> yeah
<papapenguin> I posted that earlier
<papapenguin> here it is again:
<papapenguin> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/foo gives me: mount: mount point /mnt/foo does not exist
<SporkWitch> i know, you pasted it, i want you to READ IT
<SporkWitch> and then tell me what you're going to do to resolve it
<papapenguin> sorry, that's not helpful, if I knew what to do to resolve it, I wouldn't be asking
<SporkWitch> ok, what do you THINK it means?
<papapenguin> I have the /mnt folder in root
<SporkWitch> ok
<SporkWitch> what about /mnt/foo ?
<papapenguin> no, I don't have that, but shouldn't that just be a subfolder in the /mnt folder by mounting as superuser should automatically mount into?
<SporkWitch> the mount command mounts x onto y.  Both must exist.  so the command i gave you, mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/foo attempts to mount the first partition of the second scsi drive onto the folder /mnt/foo
<SporkWitch> the mount failed.  it gave you an error message.  given what i've just said, how are the two related?
<papapenguin> it seems like a circular question
<papapenguin> when I look in fdisk, I see the drive as sdb1
<papapenguin> when I try to mount the drive into the folder /mnt it say sdb1 does not exist
<SporkWitch> papapenguin: stop thinking about the root problem we started from
<SporkWitch> this is completely unrelated
<SporkWitch> the problem we're dealing with now is one i already know the answer to, and is WHY i'm forcing you to figure it out, because the error message itself told you how to fix it
<SporkWitch> and arguably i've already told you how to fix it too
<SporkWitch> (i have no problem helping, but i'm not going to do it all for you; if you want me to just do it for you, my consulting rate is $25/hr; i'm feeling generous, also desperate)
<papapenguin> I see
<Dragonslicer> papapenguin- the directory has to exist before you can mount a disk to it
<Dragonslicer> The mount program doesn't create the target directory for you
<papapenguin> I understand that, but I thought that the mount point of /mnt would work without creating a subfolder
<Dragonslicer> It should, but be aware that you won't be able to get to anything that's already in /mnt as long as something else is mounted there
<papapenguin> If I remember correctly, mounting into /mnt worked before, but I could be wrong
<SporkWitch> no one said anything about mounting it directly to /mnt, i only see a message about /mnt/foo
<Dragonslicer> Normally you should only mount disks to empty directories
<SporkWitch> and an error message that was ignored and a claim of not understanding made
<SporkWitch> in any case, the solution to that error is to CREATE the directory /mnt/foo
<Dragonslicer> papapenguin- what are you using for a mount command right now, and what do you get for an error message?
<SporkWitch> (in short: posting that error was useless, should have just corrected it and then gotten the output that resulted that you couldn't figure out)
<papapenguin> SporkWitch: thanks
<papapenguin> Dragonslicer: I was using: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Dragonslicer> What do you get for an error message with that?
<papapenguin> Dragonslicer: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Dragonslicer> Try this command: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Dragonslicer> If that doesn't list the disk, try disconnecting it and reconnecting it (eject the disk, unplug the USB cable, whatever)
<papapenguin> fdisk sees it, ot
<papapenguin> oops, it's posted above
<Dragonslicer> cat /proc/partitions
<papapenguin> http://pastebin.com/q6FY23Cz
<Dragonslicer> Does that list sdb and sdb1?
<papapenguin> lists sdb and sdb1
<Dragonslicer> Weird. What about this: ls -al /dev/sdb*
<papapenguin> oops, cat /proc/partitions only lists sdb
<papapenguin> fdisk -l lists sdb and sdb1
<papapenguin> ls -al /dev/sdb lists only sdb
<Dragonslicer> Hm, that's kind of strange. Just as a sanity check, do this: sudo mount | grep sdb -
<Dragonslicer> Just to make sure sdb1 isn't already mounted
<Dragonslicer> If that doesn't list anything, disconnect the disk (turn off the dock, unplug the USB cable, etc.)
<papapenguin> it lists nothing
<Dragonslicer> After you disconnect the disk, run cat /proc/partitions again. sdb should be gone.
<barq> My mouse cursor is inaccurate, it points at pixels above where it is shown on 16.04. How can I fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> fjosenova was added by: fjosenova
<paolo_> hi
<paolo_> I'm trying to install kubuntu 16.0.4.1 from USB, I'm able to boot from it.... but X not start... an I see only the login from console
<paolo_> so I'm not able to start the installation
<paolo_> I think that the issue is related to the nouveau driver.... I'm using nvida graphics card
<hateball> !nomodeset | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yossarianuk> paolo_: do yo have hybrid graphics ?
<paolo_> yossarianuk: I have a gtx 970
<hateball> if it is a very recent chipset I dont think 16.04 handles it ootb, with nouveau
<yossarianuk> Just one GPU or do you have intel as well ?
<hateball> but with nomodeset you should be able to boot and install, then boot with nomodeset again and add nvidia PPA
<paolo_> and adding nouveau.modeset=0 on boot parameter the installer seem to works :)
<paolo_> yossarianuk: one gpu
<hateball> paolo_: you'll need to do it again as I said, once it is installed. until you add this !ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<paolo_> hperfect
<paolo_> hateball:  thanks
<hateball> paolo_: a one-liner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<paolo_> very good
<yossarianuk> if you have an intel CPU I would also install intel-microcode also...
<hateball> which is: sudo apt install intel-microcode
<dsealius> hello
<soee> hiho dsealius
<dsealius> when I click on the activity button (top left corner of the screen) the activities panel just appears fr a fraction of second... I'm wondering if this is the case also for you ?
<soee> yup
<dsealius> is it a bug or something ?
<soee> dsealius: why ?
<dsealius> cuz I cannot switch activity from the top left corner button
<dsealius> I have to right click > acticities > ....
<soee> ah, hmm
<soee> you can try adding actiity switcher widget to your panel
<soee> i use custom shortcuts to switch them though
<dsealius> I also use the super + tab combination but it also allows to switch not to stop an activity
<dsealius> adding the activity manager on my panel wqs a good idea ! it looks like older kde version !
<dsealius> was*
<syltao> Is copy / past of repertory working fine in Dolphin ? I've an error somothing like «waiting for past file, not repertory».
<SporkWitch> Running into some weirdness with kmail.  I was able to sign (in-line) my outgoing message fine, but when I open the reply with my quoted (and signed) message inside it, the signed portion shows as "cannot be verified" "unknown key" (and the long id), and Status: Wrong Cyrpto Plug-In.  I'm not seeing any results for searching that status.  The closest I've found is a mention of a bug with pgp/mime
<SporkWitch> not being recognized correctly if there was also a dpsam attachment; i DO see a "spam status: spam assasin [white box]" indicator around it it, possibly related to the filters on my mailserver?
<gremistarasta> opa
<dirky> hello, for some reason nothing happens when I try to launch the installation
<clutch> hi
<ethang> looking for a good mid-size scalable RDBMS for kubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<mgolden_> ethang: you mean like mysql? what does the kubuntu desktop matter to you?
<mgolden_> dirky: you mean an upgrade?
<Waffle688> hello
<Waffle688> FIrst time RIC user, DOn't mind me.
<Waffle688> irc
<soee> hiho :)
<genii> Waffle688: Well, if you have any support questions concerning your Kubuntu, this is the place to ask them :)
<shimeji> channel about hacking?
<ikonia> shimeji: if you have to ask, you have already failed
<SporkWitch> shimeji: try yahoo messenger, that's where all the 1337 h4x0rz are
#kubuntu 2016-08-18
<ahoneybun> @All https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2016-August/061911.html
<seele> Trying to install 16.04 and the Continue button is disabled on the Prepare screen of installer
<seele> doesn't matter if all, one, or none of the options are selected
<clivejo> is it in VM?
<seele> no
<seele> usb installer
<clivejo> have you the resources to run it?
<seele> yes.. i7 8gbRAM
<seele> the installer isnt hung, i can unselect the options and click back to go to Language selection
<seele> Continue on Prepare page just isn't enabled for some reason
<seele> is there a command line installer?
<clivejo> Im not sure if there is
<seele> looks like it might be bug #1532009
<ubottu> bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1532009 [master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529450
<seele> erm
<seele> the title shoudl be Kubuntu installer fails to proceed past language selection
<seele> anyway... anyone know of a work-around?
<eduslack> Hello! I migrated from Ubuntu to Kubuntu by installing the kubuntu-desktop package. I had several problems at the end of the process the majority of which I managed to fix.One of the problems I could not solve it on the Kontact application icon that is next to the clock. It is hidden, it appears the space but not the icon.Please someone knows how to solve this problem?
<momoe> To whom it may concern, the Kubuntu.com RSS news feed was updated recently and has broken the XML parsing, http://imgur.com/a/OEK7u
<momoe> **Edit kubuntu.org
<valorie> ahoneybun: ^^^^
<valorie> momoe: thank you
<valorie> if you want to, you could actually add a trello card for it
<valorie> link in the #kubuntu-devel topic
<Vorap>    
<_thelion_> Hi, since yesterday baloo-file-indexer is running "mad". It's using nealry 30% of my RAM (8GB). This is annoying cause I'm writing my thesis on Kile, and baloo is slowing down all processes. What can I do? Shut down baloo? Will krunner still work if i shut down baloo
<_thelion_> ?
<_thelion_> Or is it better to wait until baloo has finished its work?
<JohnDroid> I never understood what baloo is for, and during 2 month, after I boot up my PC every morning I killed the baloo process
<JohnDroid> because it was eating 1 CPU core at 100% like yoéu
<soee> thelionroars: disable file search
<soee> in System Settings -> Search -> File Search
<soee> baloo extracts files metadata, indexes files etc.
<_thelion_> Done, i disabled file search. Thanks a lot :) - is rebooting necessary?
<ahoneybun> valorie: not sure about that error as all the lines look the same so it might have been there before I edited it
<jorgebueno> hi all
<hateball> hello
<jorgebueno> when I double click to add sharedfolder opens a text file ¿how can I change association to execute and add my sharedfolders?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jorgebueno> anyone can tell me what application associated has "Add net folders"?
<BluesKaj> jorgebueno, dolphin network> netattach
<BluesKaj> err knetattach
<jorgebueno> BluesKaj: Thank you. It solves my problem.
<BluesKaj> or dolphin betwork>add network folder if you're looking for the method, jorgebueno
<BluesKaj> network
<jorgebueno> BluesKaj: The problem was it opens the text editor.
<BluesKaj> what does?
<jorgebueno> BluesKaj: I add knetattach as default application and it works
<BluesKaj> jorgebueno, yes that's the correct path
<jemand> Hi, any hints how to fix or reinstall ballon search?
<jemand> baloon
<hateball> jemand: Can you elaborate? What is not working as intended?
<jemand> After system starts baloon_search comes up with a crash  That's  about all
<hateball> jemand: well you can start fresh by "balooctl disable && balooctl enable"
<hateball> jemand: and then check on things with balooctl status
<jemand> it crashes at once again
<hateball> jemand: do you have a default ~/.config/baloofilerc or have you made any manual changes or so?
<jemand> default
<hateball> jemand: after you run "balooctl disable" do you have any running baloo process?
<hateball> check with ps aux|grep baloo
<jemand> still on:  /usr/bin/baloo_file     /usr/bin/baloo_file_extractor
<hateball> jemand: try restarting your session after disabling, then log in and enable
<jemand> ok
<viewer|5118> hi, I'm rather new to Kubuntu (but not to Linux) and I'm wondering why I'm not seeing administrator settings (user management, login manager configuration, etc.) in systemsettings
<jemand> hateball: It works   THX a lot!
<BluesKaj> viewer|5118, sytemsetting>startup&shutdown, and acountdetails>usermanager
<viewer|5118> man... I can't believe I missed that... thanks
<platz02> adg
<platz09> uduuuu
<platz02> hi
<platz02> was geht aaab
<platz02> #invite platz03
<platz02> invite platz03
<platz02> invite platz03 +i
<platz02> invite platz03
<user|28280> I have an issue with single-click vs double-click settings in Kubuntu 16.04 (Plasma 5.6). I have configured the mouse settings to use double-click to open items. Dolphin is fine with this setting, but some external apps use instead the single-click to open items, such as in the file browser of Clementine (Media player) or open dialog of Libreoffice
<user|28280> . If I configure single-click to open items, the situation is upside-down: Dolphin uses single-click to open items as expected, but Clementine et al double-click instead. Any idea of the issue? Bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343418 mentions some packaging issue with Kubuntu: qt4 library libkde.so is missing (fomerly part of kde-workspace-
<user|28280> bin trusty package).
<ubottu> KDE bug 343418 in kcm_mouse ""single click" option in mouse settings not working - always behaves as "double click"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> that UbuntuBSD installer wasn't very kind
<jubo2> wiped at least GRUB from /dev/sda, maybe more
<jubo2> I am in LiveCD. What do I do?
<jubo2> or do I need to tell I want maintenance mode or something like that?
<jubo2> I cannot see "grubtool" or whatevs it is called
<jubo2> maybe command line
<jubo2> I reboot and see the options
<jubo2> Okk..
<jubo2> I search engine for "reinstall grub, someone nuked my MBR"
<jubohi> mm.. got irc,these instructions http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd and some shells
<jubohi> I think I am good to go
<jubohi> I just hope that nasty nasty UbuntuBSD.iso didn't do further damage to my data
<jubohi> Yep.
<jubohi> UbuntuBSD apparently viciously attacked the system in /dev/sda1
<jubohi> not nice.  nooooot nice.
<momoe> [00:33] <valorie> if you want to, you could actually add a trello card for it
<momoe> Question, but what is a "trello card" google search turned up obscure results
<jubohi> Now grub-install says the /dev/sda is Ext2 and does not support something error error error
<jubohi> I did not need this
<jubohi> I have many many other things to do
<jubohi> I gonna tell them in #ubuntubsd. But only after I have resolved this that my main client system is ok
<jubohi> what happens if I write
<jubohi> grub-install --force /dev/sda
<jubohi> The thing without the force complains some rubbish about EXT2 system
<jubohi> I did a
<jubohi> grub-install --force --verbose /dev/sda
<jubohi> I reboot now
<jubo2> Progress. Original Kubuntu16.04 boots but no GRUB menu
<jubo2> I should something ... rescan the partitions with some tool that will then update the menu with the proper items
<jubo2> I think the 'grub-install --force --verbose /dev/sda' did a minimal thing
<jubo2> seems to be 'sudo update-grub'
<jubo2> yep
<jubo2> that scanned 'em
<jubo2> I reboot to see if it works now
<BluesKaj-pi> reset the time out
<mparillo> momoe: Until valorie returns, she means a kan ban board something like this one: https://trello.com/b/lAVvKdKF/kubuntu
<jubo2> nope
<jubo2> 'sudo grub-update' runs just fine, no errors but the menu where I can select between normal and low latency kernel or memtest86 or whatevs
<jubo2> that does not appear after BIOS has booted
<BluesKaj-pi>  jubo2 what about the shift key hold down right after the bios page
<jubo2> BluesKaj-pi: I dunno. I normal boot now and see what happen
<jubo2> BluesKaj-pi: Yeay for pi
<BluesKaj-pi> :-)
<jubo2> BluesKaj-pi: Pressing shift did indeed bring the proper GRUB menu up. What is the indication and the ultimate fix?
 * jubo2 /j #ubuntubsd
<jubo2> Okk..
<jubo2> I've made my complaint at #ubuntubsd about their thing nuking perfectly nice GRUB from the /dev/sda
<jubo2> BluesKaj-pi: I would like the GRUB menu to come up always. Is possible plos?
<jubo2> Ait
<jubo2> I did some creative commenting out of guessed lines in 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'
<jubo2> rebootzeit!
<BluesKaj-pi> comment the hidden timeout line like so: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<BluesKaj-pi> jubo2,^
<BluesKaj-pi> in /etc/default/grub
<jubo2> I did
<jubo2> no avail
<depptrap> hi, how can I disable the clipboard application ? The mentioned files in the docs unter /autostart are not there
<jubo2> but I did comment out an another line as well
<jubo2> maybe that was wrong
<jubo2> BluesKaj-pi: I have '#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true'
<BluesKaj-pi> odd it works here, did you sudo update-grub after the edit?
<depptrap> (KUbuntu 16.04 and under background tasks the clipboard application is also not listed)
<jubo2> I should prlly uncomment and switch to false
<BluesKaj-pi> no update grub
<jubo2> ok. I did that
<BluesKaj-pi> should work now
<jubo2> Ok thanks BluesKaj-pi
<jubo2> I reboot to check
<BluesKaj-pi> np
<jubo2> thanks BluesKaj-pi. that fixed it
<BluesKaj-pi> ok , good
<jubo2> I gonna go boot the secondary OS now and run updates on it while I'm at copper
<jubo2> Our copper just got better
<jubo2> but price is high
<jubo2> 24 month deal
<jubo2> 50€ / month
<jubo2> 1000 / 10 Mbit / s
<jubo2> Not gonna buy at that price
<BluesKaj-pi> copper for?
<jubo2> laters piippöls
<jubo2> BluesKaj-pi: Copper to the building connexion box room
<jubo2> fiber from thereon
<BluesKaj-pi> ok
<mgolden_> depptrap: You want to hide it in the system tray?
<depptrap_> How can I disable the clipboard application to autostart in Kubunt 16.04 ? The config files mentioned in the docs are not existing on my System and the Applcation is not mentioned in the "Background Tasks" view. I cannot allow this application to track my Passwordmanager's usage.
<depptrap_> *My usage of the PW manager.
<mgolden_> depptrap: what clipboard application are you talking about? klipper?
<depptrap_> mgolden_: ah yes
<depptrap_> mgolden_: sorry, forgot the name..
<depptrap_> mgolden_: I've searched yesterday for 3h and then gave up
<mgolden_> So are you copy pasting passwords?
<depptrap_> mgolden_: exactly, the auto type function isn't working everytime
<depptrap_> mgolden_: but KeePass is running on most systems and has a merge function, plus it's having all features I want
<mgolden_> Why don't you just go into klipper and set the clipboard history size to 1?
<depptrap_> mgolden_: then I've at least 1 inside it
<depptrap_> mgolden_: I've even tried what happens when I set it to 0, but that doesn't work reliable
<mgolden_> Do you not want to have copy/paste on the desktop at all?
<mgolden_> Because in any desktop you'll have a copy-paste functionality
<depptrap_> mgolden_: I don't want it to be achieved
<depptrap_> mgolden_: I don't wand klipper to run
<mgolden_> And you can always find out what's in the buffer by going to a window and typing ^V
<depptrap_> KeePass automatically cleans the clipboard after x-seconds, but klipper doesn't care
<depptrap_> (obviously)
<depptrap_> mgolden_: I'm well aware that the clipboard is user-wide read/write, even more a reason to not let an application write all this stuff to the disk
<depptrap_> or should I create a job that tracks klipper's files, and overwrites them completely with zeros after every logout ?!
<depptrap_> mgolden_: Scenario: I'm using the PW manager to login into smth. Then I let sb else search after something in the browser. Ooops, for the current session klipper still has the passwords in it's cache, what a shame.
<mgolden_> Not sure I know how to help
<mgolden_> Did you see this thread?
<mgolden_> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=128086
<depptrap_> mgolden_:
<depptrap_> Yupp, seems some genius moved klipper into the plasmashell processs.
<depptrap_> While it can be disabled, it still tracks the clipboard
<depptrap_> -> this "tracking" app is hardcoded into plasma now
<depptrap_> (I've already feard this, after I coudlN't grep it in the process tree)
<Panther96> Hi, so I've never used kubuntu and for some reason it doesn't show an option for "using free space on disk" like most distros. How do I setup my partitions manually considering I am dual booting with UEFI Windows 10?
<BluesKaj-pi> !UEFI  | Panther96
<ubottu> Panther96: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Panther96> I've tried reading the guides online so I have an EXT4 partition 20gb for root labeled "/", a 8gb swap partition that I don't know how set a mount point for, and a /home partition for the leftovers
<Panther96> Do I need a seperate partition table or can it be on the same one as Windows ?
<BluesKaj-pi> Panther96, ext4 partitions work on GPT
<Panther96> Thanks. And how would I set the swap partition I created to be used by kubuntu?
<Panther96> Would I just right click "activate swap" in KDE Partition Manager?
<SporkWitch> Panther96: do you not have an entry for swap in /etc/fstab?
<SporkWitch> the "right" way would be to add the swap entry and then sudo swapon
<SporkWitch> (the entry will be a little trickier if you're using LVM, especially encrypted LVM; also keep that in mind if you ARE using encrypted filesystems: make sure that your swap is inside the encrypted LVM, or you'll end up with plaintext left on the HDD; this is a Bad Thing™)
<paranoidabhi> can I install KDE Applications 16.08 in kubuntu 16.04.1
<BluesKaj-pi> paranoidabhi, 16.08?
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj-pi, yeah
<paranoidabhi> Not sure what you are hinting at. :)
<BluesKaj-pi> https://www.kde.org/info/applications-16.07.80.php...assume on can compile and install them on Xenail, which is the latest stable release,
<BluesKaj-pi> paranoidabhi,^
<BluesKaj-pi> xenial even
<BluesKaj-pi> anyway time is up for me..laters
<jubo2> Aaaggghhh!!
<jubo2> I told them I will into my blog about incident and if they could offer any kind of theoretical model of explanation of what went wrong and it wiped my GRUB
<jubo2> They didn't give a noun. One made fun of me.
<jubo2> no-one else spoke
<jubo2> In the VirtualMachine it seems to mostly work
<jubo2> just not Runlevel 6
#kubuntu 2016-08-19
<claycorn> greetings
<ethang> has anybody else tried to install oracle db on the new distribution?
<mgs3k> Hi, is anyone online?
<ndjaba> Hi
<Traian74> i  have installed kubuntu 16.10.1 and i have no sound when i try to play media ...
<Traian74> what could be the problem?
<valorie> pff
<user|51225> i would like to use kubuntu by removing w7; is their any option for running any software in kubuntu that works on w7
<valorie> yes, wine
<valorie> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<valorie> user|51225: there are lots of great native applications
<user|51225> thanks valorie
<user|51225> thanks ubottu
<valorie> user|51225: if you say what you need, we may be able to find a native application that will work for you
<valorie> when I switched, which was very long ago, I had a few favorites I wanted to keep
<valorie> but ended up 100%
<valorie> linux
<liuhongwei> 这是什么软件
<valorie> !cn | liuhongwei
<ubottu> liuhongwei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<valorie> !cn | liuhongwei
<liuhongwei>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<platz02> invite platz07
<valorie> platz02: IRC commands all start with a / as the first character on a line
<knifework> hello
<knifework> anyone here?
<rovap> Hello knifework
<yetanothercouchs> knifework: hi
<knifework> hello, rovap
<knifework> can anyone direct me to a place where I can get some linux help. I am in a bit of a bind.
<rovap> knifework: do you have a kubuntu related question?
<rovap> Yes that is here
<rovap> :)
<knifework> shew
<rovap> Or possibly, depends on your distor
<rovap> Distro**
<knifework> Ok, so I just started my semseter and my laptop died. I have a chromebook, but I needed to be able to run packet tracer, so I installed Linux on it. I have never used it before.
<knifework> I have KDE via crouton
<knifework> I can't figure out how to install packet tracer
<rovap> Hmm do you know how to get to a Linux she'll?
<rovap> Shell**
<knifework> apologies, but I am super noob. I may get terminologies confused. Do you mean the terminal?
<rovap> Yes I do, my fault
<knifework> no, no. I actually installed the program, but I must have done so incorrectly. When I type packettracer in the terminal it doesn't start up. it says something about the core dumping and aborts
<knifework> the program files are in the opt folder, though.
<rovap> Hmm what method did you use to install packet tracer?
<knifework> I had to download it from netacad.com. i extracted it it, and then typed ./install into the terminal
<rovap> Hmm :/
<rovap> I don't have access to a computer right now
<rovap> Maybe someone else can help you
<knifework> is there a command to uninstall programs?
<rovap> Depends on how you installed them
<rovap> If you check the directory where you ran the ./install
<rovap> For something along the lines of uninstall
<rovap> Or remove
<knifework> this will sound weird, but I tried to delete the files from my downloads folder, and it wld not allow me to move a jpg file inside of them to the trash
<knifework> so it is stuck in my download folder now
<knifework> what does it mean that Packet Tracer is showing up in the "lost and found" applications?
<Vroap> knifework: That is extreamly strange
<Vroap> Let me do some research
<Vroap> knifework: Files that appear in lost+found are typically files that were already unlinked (i.e. their name had been erased) but still opened by some process (so the data wasn't erased yet)
<Vroap> knifework: Check the output of the command ftop
<Vroap> For clarification: what you see when you run the command
<Vroap> ftop
<knifework> I just discovered that I can right click on packet tracer and click uninstall. But when I do that, it says "the files which should be removed are not part of any installed software"
<Vroap> Hm
<Vroap> Hmm
<Vroap> Where are you rightclicking?
<Vroap> In a file manager such as dolphin?
<knifework> on the program in the "start" menu. I am not sure what it is called here
<Vroap> ooh
<Vroap> Okay :/
<knifework> ftop command is not found
<Vroap> Try top
<Vroap> What come up when you type top
<knifework> a lot of stuff :P
<Vroap> :P
<Vroap> can you see a name related to packet tracer
<knifework> no, I see nothing related
<Vroap> Hmm
<Vroap> That is strange :/
<Vroap> I don
<Vroap> I don't think that I can help you here
<Vroap> Maybe someone else :/
<knifework> the packet tracer files that are in the opt folder...should I try to delete them?
<knifework> and reinstall maybe?
<Vroap> Are you sure that is the only place where they are?
<Vroap> Check your /etc
<knifework> I honestly have no idea
<Vroap> There might be config files ther
<Vroap> e
<Vroap> Try just running the installer again
<Vroap> Might replace things that have gone missing or other stuff
<knifework> not seeing anything in /etc
<knifework> related to PT, that is
<Vroap> Hmm :/
<knifework> ok, so I just downloaded a fresh tar.gz file of PT
<Vroap> Yes!
<Vroap> Okay
<Vroap> Extract it
<knifework> to install it properly, what should I do?
<knifework> to anywhere?
<Vroap> To anywhere that you have access to
<Vroap> Like your home directory
<knifework> I extracted it to /Downloads
<Vroap> Okay
<Vroap> Cd into the extracted PT
<Vroap> And then tell me what files are in there
<knifework> what does Cd mean?
<Vroap> Change directory
<knifework> sorry
<Vroap> No worries
<Vroap> og
<Vroap> oh**
<knifework> how do I Cd something
<Vroap> You aren't working from a tty
<Vroap> ?
<Vroap> Open the terminal
<Vroap> We are going to do everything from the terminal
<knifework> I was in dolphin. Ok, terminal open
<Vroap> Awesome
<Vroap> Type ls
<Vroap> This is all the directories that are in the folder you are in
<Vroap> You can see the path to the folder next to where you type in your text
<Vroap> Then type cd Downloads
<Fritigern> TIP: Whilst in Dolphin, press F4 to open the terminal pane
<Vroap> Ooh
<Vroap> Right
<Vroap> Thanks Fritigern
 * Fritigern tends to forget that trick too.
<Vroap> knifework: Open a dolphin window
<knifework> when I typed cd downloads, I got "No such file or directory"
<Vroap> Give me the output of pwd
<Vroap> Actually no
<Vroap> Go to dolphin
<Vroap> And then press
<Vroap> f4
<knifework> done
<Vroap> Okay
<Vroap> Now when you click on directories you can see that the terminal window inside of dolphin is changing
<knifework> yes
<Vroap> Okay so go into your downloads folder by clicking on it in dolphin
<Vroap> God damn it
<Vroap> I need to go :O
<Vroap> I am sorry
<Vroap> My teacher is forcing me
<knifework> that's ok. thanks so much
<Vroap> No problem
<Vroap> If you are still having problems when I get home I might be able to help you
<Vroap> Byy
<hateball> knifework: Linux is case sensitive, Downloads and downloads are not the same
<hateball> knifework: also, crouton installs are a bit different to a vanilla *ubuntu
<knifework> Ah, ty. I was keeping the case correct
<knifework> does anyone know what this means? /usr/local/bin/packettracer: line 8:  9951 Aborted                 (core dumped) ./PacketTracer7 "$@" > /dev/null 2>&1
<hateball> knifework: You're using a Cisco application not packaged with Kubuntu, so this is not really the place for support
<hateball> that said, you can run the app with gdb and see why it segfaults
<hateball> check dependencies with ldd
<knifework> oh. do you happen to know where I might look? I thought I was using kubuntu
<hateball> knifework: Yes, but the application you've grabbed off a website is not packaged and in the ubuntu repos, and as such not supported
<hateball> So it's hard, impossible even, for anyone to help you troubleshoot since we dont have access to the software
<knifework> I see. Sorry. I've never ran linux before. I am probably over my head. My laptop just died, so I was trying to make Package Tracer work on my chromebook for the short term.
<hateball> knifework: Nothing to be sorry about, I am just telling you what to expect :)
<hateball> knifework: a quick google brings up https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=176035
<hateball> knifework: so perhaps their app is poorly packaged, who knows
<hateball> knifework: and as I said, you can run "ldd /path/to/binary" to see if it expects some libs you dont have installed
<knifework> just type that in terminal?
<knifework> I feel like an idiot :P
<hateball> knifework: yes
<hateball> knifework: except that in your case /usr/local/bin/packettracer seems to be a script that tries to launch the real binary from elsewhere, so you'll have to read and see what it intends to do
<hateball> knifework: So, contacting the vendor of this application is probably your best option
<knifework> I will try that. Thanks very much.
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. What the easiest way to create a bootable USB disk in Kubuntu?
<hazamonzo> Is there a native tool or do i have to go looking for a third party one?
<hateball> hazamonzo: there is a startup disk creator
<hazamonzo> hateball: Whats the name of the app? :)
<hateball> hazamonzo: alt+space (or alt+f2) to open krunner, search for startup
<hateball> should give you suggestions
<hateball> I dont recall the name
<hazamonzo> hateball: I'll take a look. Thanks!
<hateball> hmmm, maybe that is broken in 16.04 come to think of it
<hateball> hazamonzo: if you have an iso you can simply use dd as well
<hazamonzo> Yeah looks like its not there.
<hazamonzo> It is an iso (kodi.iso) but im unaware of dd
<hateball> hazamonzo: run usb-creator-kde in a terminal
<hazamonzo> hateball: Just need to install it first
<hateball> hazamonzo: otherwise using dd is quite simple
<hateball> oh, hmm, it should be default iirc
<hateball> ah no it is in universe, oh well
<hazamonzo> :D
<hateball> anyhow, dd would be "dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX" where sdX is your removable device
<hazamonzo> hateball: That simple eh?
<hateball> one can add the option of bs=4m to speed things up also
<hazamonzo> If i fail with usb-creater-kde then i'll give dd a shot
<hateball> hazamonzo: but yes, it is that simple
<hateball> hazamonzo: needs to be run with sudo tho, since you are writing straight to a device
<hazamonzo> hateball: Understood
<hazamonzo> Ominous... https://ibin.co/2s6HUo2GJvmi.png
<hateball> hazamonzo: yes I had the same, it pops up some installing prompt that does nothing
<hateball> seems it is broken in 16.04
<hateball> as if you cancel, it closes the whole app
<hazamonzo> hateball: Am i good to close it though? Its asking is im sure i want to abort the ... "installation"
<hazamonzo> Ha! So it does!
<hazamonzo> dd is it then!
<hateball> be very careful to pick the right device so you dont overwrite your OS drive :)
<hazamonzo> hateball: hahah. Don't say that! It was my next question.... how can i identify the USB stick?
<hazamonzo> I have a fair amount of partititions on this thing
<hateball> hazamonzo: a number of ways "sudo fdisk -l" should give you a hint
<hateball> or remove the device and insert it anew, run "dmesg" directly after and it should tell you what it has been assigned
<hazamonzo> hateball: Sounds good.
<hateball> if you only have one drive with multiple partitions, that will be /dev/sda*
<hateball> and the removable device will be /dev/sdb*
<hazamonzo> Ahhh, i have two internal drives (HD, and SSD) so im guessing they will be sda and sdb
<hateball> Yes
<hazamonzo> I have a SDC so im guessing that the USB but i'll do the dmesg
<hateball> remove the usb device and run fdisk to be sure
<hazamonzo> Understood
<hazamonzo> If i drop off IRC then you'll know i messed up :)
<hateball> heh
<hateball> so, assuming it is sdc, your command would be "sudo dd bs=4m if=/path/to/iso.iso of=/dev/sdc status=progress"
<hateball> status=progress is optional, it just shows... progress :)
<hazamonzo> Better to see progress than sitting in the dark!
<hazamonzo> Okay... so without the USB disk mounted the command sudo fdisk -l | grep sdc returns nothing, with it mounted it return the disk with the correct size for the USB
<hazamonzo> So i think im safe to say that sdc is the USB disk
<hateball> yes
<hazamonzo> (whew)
<hateball> and as you are using dd to write to the device, not a partition, everything else on the drive will be gone
<hazamonzo> Thats okay. Its empty anyhow
<hateball> just in case you have partitioned it
<hazamonzo> dd: invalid number: ‘4m’
<hateball> hazamonzo: typo, 4M
<hateball> anyhow it works without specifying block size as well, just goes faster if you do
<hateball> hazamonzo: oh and after the command finishes succesfully, be sure to run "sync" to be sure everything is flushed to the disk
<hazamonzo> I see
<hazamonzo> Hmmm, odd command executed okay but no progress report. Just waiting on the terminal
<hateball> hazamonzo: which kubuntu are you on?
<hazamonzo> Maybe it didn't mount 100% correctly when i took it out and put it back in
<hateball> hazamonzo: you shouldnt mount it at all
<hateball> that is, if it has any partitions on it, do not mount them
<hateball> just plug in the device
<hazamonzo> hateball: 16.04
<hateball> hmmm
<hazamonzo> Okay. I didn't mount it anyhow so it had the little unmounted pause icon in Dolphin
<hazamonzo> Oh here you go!
<hazamonzo> 210+0 records in
<hazamonzo> 210+0 records out
<hazamonzo> 880803840 bytes (881 MB, 840 MiB) copied, 199.916 s, 4.4 MB/s
<hazamonzo> Just no progress report during
<hateball> weird
<hateball> maybe the option needs to go before the if/of
<hateball> I dont recall
<hazamonzo> No worries
<hateball> anyhow, run "sync" to be sure it is flushed
<hazamonzo> run it from anywhere?
<hateball> yes
<hazamonzo> Okay done
<hazamonzo> am I able to mount the dusk now to check files were copied?
<hateball> hazamonzo: should be
<hazamonzo> *disk
<hazamonzo> Hmm http://pastebin.com/bCS12csV
<hazamonzo> Any thoughts on this one? :)
<hazamonzo> Didn't want to flood the channel
<hazamonzo> dmesg is saying "EXT4-fs (sdc1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem"
<hateball> hazamonzo: do you know if the iso you use is not corrupted?
<hazamonzo> hateball: Just downloaded it from the website so im assuming its okay
<hateball> heh
<hazamonzo> I cna always try and stick a different iso on it to be sure though
<hateball> yeah, try that
<hazamonzo> is it a problem that the USB stick was fat32 in the first place?
<hateball> or loop-mount the iso
<hateball> hazamonzo: nah, when you dd it overwrites everything
<hateball> well, the MBR
<hazamonzo> Interesting
<hazamonzo> I'll try and write the xubuntu.iso to it
<hateball> hazamonzo: you can try just mounting the iso and see if it can be read. or open it with ark or something
<hateball> to make sure it isnt corrupted
<hazamonzo> Good thinking
<hateball> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you can try using dd without the bs parameter
<hazamonzo> okay. I'll give all these options a try. Looks like the kodi iso opens up okay in ark
<hazamonzo> I'll try xubuntu first, then i'll try without the bs option
<hazamonzo> hateball: By the way you were right about the status=progress needing to come before the if/of
<hateball> :)
<hateball> typing things from memory isnt always reliable
<hazamonzo> hateball: I appreciate the help by the way. Im a little out of my depth with this kind of stuff
<hazamonzo> hateball: being able to recall this stuff from memory in the first place is pretty impressive
<hateball> hazamonzo: no worries, it's quite easy once you've done it once or twice
<hazamonzo> hateball: I think thats the issue. Im alright with "using" linux for my day to day but when it comes to fixing issues or doing things outside of my normal day job like this... i struggle
<hateball> knowing how to google is half the battle :p
<hazamonzo> hateball: However, if you find you need help with any data anlytics or what not then feel free to give me a shout!
<hateball> :D
<hazamonzo> hateball: Oh sure, if you can't google in this business you're doomed. At least when you google a linux issue you get pretty straight forward answer. I dread having to google a windows issue and seeing the replies like "turn it off and on again!"
<hateball> So it goes
<hazamonzo> Interesting, xubuntu wrote correctly
<hazamonzo> I'll try kodi again
<hazamonzo> hateball: Looks like the second attempt of create a bootable kodi disk work. I appreciate all the help. I've made notes :)
<hazamonzo> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<hateball> hazamonzo: good !
<hazamonzo> hateball: Thanks! Now im battling the kodi install with no network or suitable graphics drivers! Hurrah!
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, then there's no point trying kodi without those drivers
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Ahh are you familiar with Kodi then?
<hateball> hazamonzo: why are you not just running Kodi on your kubuntu install?
<BluesKaj> yes, to some degree, I use the internet tv part ...
<BluesKaj>  I prefer vlc for everything else media-wise
<hazamonzo> hateball: Well I have recently purchased a nuc you see? :)
<hazamonzo> So i was hoping to create a dedicated kodi machine using kodibuntu
<hazamonzo> My Kubuntu is my work laptop
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, maybe a raspberry pi would suit you better for media use with kodi
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Could be!
<hazamonzo> See the odd thing about the kodi install... is that the second install screen where you can choose to download updates ect while installing, says there is not network connection (and this is connected on ethernet)
<hazamonzo> Xubuntu (which im testing now) says there is a network connection for updates during installation
<hazamonzo> I was hoping that if kodi had a network connection during installation it might be able to get these openGL drivers also
<hazamonzo> Funday Friday1
<hazamonzo> I guess if all else fails then i'll just install kodo on top of Xubuntu
<BluesKaj> no hazamonzo, kodi doesn't install drivers , you need to use apt or the package manager for that
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I was thinking that but..... when i get to the login screen kogi complains about the openGL drivers and thats fine
<hazamonzo> I nip out into a teminal using ctrl alt F1
<hazamonzo> and still not network connection
<hazamonzo> So im kinda stuck when it comes to instlling any drivers
<BluesKaj> I have kodi installed on kubuntu 16.04 as an ordinary package like all others
<BluesKaj> works fine
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Im thinking of going that route now but using Xubuntu instead as its pretty lightweight
<hazamonzo> Like i said before, I was hoping to use the packaged kodibuntu though
<BluesKaj> yes hazamonzo that would work
<hazamonzo> :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, I've tried those all in one media OSs and so far they all fail to live up to the promises
<BluesKaj> kodibuntu included in that list
<hateball> hazamonzo: I use raspbmc (outdated) on my RPi, but if you have a recent NUC I fail to see the reason for a dedicated kodi distro
<hateball> hazamonzo: the overhead is neglible
<hateball> I'd just install a regular *ubuntu and run kodi. less headache and easier troubleshooting
<BluesKaj> rpi3 is the best way to go with the raspbian OS, in my experience
<BluesKaj> it even comes with a wfi that works outy of the box , so no need for ethernet cables
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, and hateball has a good point as well, so you have a couple of options
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: hateball: Agreed
<hazamonzo> Kodi is up and running on Xubuntu. Im going to see if I can get it to autostart when Xubuntu boots. If not them im going to have to quickly teach my partner how to use linux :s
<hateball> Click a thing, things happen. What else is there to know?
<BluesKaj> one click instead of two :-)
<hazamonzo> :)
<knifework> can anyone explain how to update qt?
<ikonia> update it to what ?
<ikonia> from what
<knifework> notepadqq is asking me to update from 5.2 to >5.3
<acheronuk> you would most likey need to download an updated standalone Qt from qt.io, and then alter some config file to get the application to use that instead
<knifework> thank you
<bulgakobot> Hi, is anyone online right now?
<BluesKaj-pi> bulgakobot, yes, just ask your question
<ranu> I know that this problem is not totally related to Kubuntu but it seems that I can't add a ppa. Can anyone try to add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kivy-team/+archive/ubuntu/kivy ? It failts to receive the gpg key from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com with a timed out response
<acheronuk> ranu: was fine here
<ranu> acheronuk: So the problem is here
<ranu> Don't know why is ocurring though
<ranu> why or what*4
<ranu> acheronuk: can you give me any tip on what may be causing problem?
<ranu> Gonna be afk now, 'til later
<wxl> looking for something kinda obscure: the command to focus a window. not with the gui, but the actually command line command.
<youch> anyone know a good guide for upgrading 14.04 to 16.04?
<BluesKaj> youch, yes ,  first make sure you have LTS only turned on in the update manager, then  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade, then sudo do-release-upgrade , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> youch, also disable any ppas you may have in your sources
<youch> BluesKaj: perfect, thank you. im also curious, will a full-upgrade bring me up to kernel 4.x? currently on 3.4
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: LTS only updates should be there
<ahoneybun> the kernel should move to 4.1/4.2 I think
<ahoneybun> !info linux-kernel xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in xenial
<youch> !info linux-kernel-image xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel-image does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> youch, yes it will move the kerb=nel version up to 4.4
<ahoneybun> it's a different name
<BluesKaj> kernel
<youch> ah gotcha
<BluesKaj> uiname -a will tell your current version
<BluesKaj> uname -a
<BluesKaj> my phat phingers mucking things up again
<youch> lol
<ahoneybun> so xenial is at 4.4.0-22
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, after all upgrades mine is at 4.4.0-34
<ahoneybun> well that's what packages.ubuntu.com says
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> your right
<ahoneybun> there are a few older images
<ahoneybun> for the ISO's most likelu
<ahoneybun> *likely
<BluesKaj> yeah, there are lot of upgrades even after a net OS install/upgrade , thain I had about 240 upgrades after the net  install was done
<BluesKaj> I think
<BluesKaj> :-)
<BluesKaj> my memeory ain't the greatest
<ahoneybun> there are
<ahoneybun> even with the point releases
<depptrap> does sb know why Amarok has ~500MB ram usage ?
<syltao> depptrap : here 270MO RAM + 100Mo swap and amarok using mysql. No idea why so large. Images in RAM ?
<syltao> Amarok is also a quick «specific» file manager. This use many RAM.
<ranu> syltao: I had problems with MySQL consuming a large piece of RAM but it seems from my research that it is "normal".
<zaggynl> Hi, is there recommended way of installing amdgpu-pro drivers? through a ppa or deb from amd.com?
<genii> zaggynl: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
#kubuntu 2016-08-20
<purukumi> guden,  hätte mal ne frage zum bootvorgang meines laptops, habe die bootzeit mal gestoppt und die liegt bei etwa 50 sek. bis zum login-screen und etwa 1:30 min bis zum desktop..habe dann mal im terminal mit dmesg geschaut was denn so lange dauert und habe festgestellt, dass das bluetooth etwa 40 sekunden gebraucht hat, hab es dann in /etc/rc.local durch den befehl rfkill block bluetooth ausgeschaltet (und im bios ebenso)..habe
<purukumi> hochgefahren und es dauert immernoch genauso lange, in dmesg zeigt er mir 30 sekunden an - was allerdings nicht wirklich stimmt --ps.sorry für langen post :P
<HoolaHoop> What exactly i this "unatende" process which runs as root which sometimes locks package management ? I cant seem to find out what it is and why it locks the lock file
<HoolaHoop> for package management with apt
<cojack> \o/
<kubuntu1> I have a kindle mtp device I noticed that on kubuntu 16.04 it only detects the kindle in USB mode on complete reboot not if I unplug and replug in the device
<kubuntu1> how to fix ? It looks like something in KDE
<kubuntu1> ANy idea why this happens
<kubuntu1> funny the kindle is detected on reboot but not on plug n play
<qwandor> hi... I've just upgraded my mum's computer from Kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04, and now whenever she logs in plasmashell crashes and she gets a blank screen (just showing the desktop image, nothing else)
<qwandor> the problem seems to happen for all users, even a freshly added one, so it's not caused by any config under /home
<qwandor> she sees "We are sorry plasma closed unexpectedly, Executable: plasmashell PID: 4207 signal: segmentation fault 11"
<qwandor> I'm trying to debug remotely over a (slow) SSH connection
<qwandor> anyone seen this before? or any ideas of things I can lookat
<qwandor> ?
<qwandor> I see messages like "Executable: plasmashell PID: 4207 signal: segmentation fault 11" in .xsession-errors, not sure if that is related
<qwandor> it looks like it crashes and is restracted a few times then gives up
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> someone here has a laptop with Intel+nVidia combo? how is your experience?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<geese> hello
<seele> can someone help with uefi booting? the dell and ubuntu instructions dont seem to work
<seele> when i boot the installer secure boot isnt giving me disk access to install
<BluesKaj> sessel, disable secure boot if possible in the uefi/bios, also fast boot if that's enabled
<ghostcube_> hi folks, just installed 16.04.01.  automatic driver detection isnt working.
<ghostcube_> any known workarrounds?
<acheronuk> sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index && sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, hope he doesn't get the bug update-apt-xapian-index has on my pc
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: not had a problem with it here on xenial or yakkety
<BluesKaj> if you pc have more thn 2 cpu cores ghostcube_ , then you probly won't notice it
<BluesKaj> your has
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, then your cpu is probly more current than mine
<acheronuk> not seen it running excessively on any core, and I do pay attention to anything that does
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, do you use muon?  not discover, I mean the original which I use as a package reference
<BluesKaj> that could be the culprit from what I've read, muon and synaptic
<acheronuk> I use synaptic, and it will run it briefly to update the index, then stops
<ghostcube_> hmm the xapian install was for me?
<ghostcube_> if so it didnt bring any effect
<ghostcube_> BluesKaj: its an old core2duo that i upgraded to more ram and new grafic. but the install hasent changed anything for the driver detection
<ghostcube_> systemsettings is just buggy as hell here crashes very often
<ghostcube_> brb
<ghostcube_> kmenu couldnt be opened if any other window is in focus.
<ghostcube_> or even not minimized
<ghostcube_> hmm ok strange behaviour. if any window is opened i cant use any of the mini apps inside the plasma panel. its just not staying opened
<ghostcube_> is this caused by any option in the settings for the effects or something in this direction?
<ghostcube_> uh got it
<ghostcube_> prevent focus stealing  ... if set to high it wont work
<ghostcube_> acheronuk: worked after another xapian update
<ghostcube_> thx
<acheronuk> ghostcube_: good :) should be fixed in yakkety so you don't have to do that, but not sure how long will take to get to xenial
<ghostcube_> but the focus stealing prob is more pita :D
<user|79495> hi
<user|79495> I am looking for a Kubuntu iso file for USB
<user|79495> I checked on unetbootin
<user|79495> they have not the lates version..help..
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu iso will work on both disks and usb , there' no special iso for usb, user|79495
<BluesKaj> use disk creator, it's more reliable than netbootin. if you're on windows use rufus
<user|79495> I am a newbee, I have tried for load down on unetbootin
<user|79495> but I do not see there 16.04 version for download..
<user|79495> I am on a linux version
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<BluesKaj> user|79495,^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I use unetbootin all the times
<BluesKaj> usb-creator-kde
<user|79495> do I have to download that on packetmanager
<user|79495> thank you
<ranu> Just download the *.iso and use dd
<ranu> Is super easy and you don't have to bother with the fs
<ranu> It is*
<BluesKaj> ranu, agreed but dd is dangerous for new users
<user|95019> Hey, I want to switch from Windows to Linux, is there any Software for Linux to encrypt the hdd (used diskcryptor)
<Dragonslicer> user|95019- there's an option during Kubuntu's installer to encrypt your home drive
<Dragonslicer> You can also use LUKS to create encrypted hard disk partitions
<Dragonslicer> Sorry, meant home directory
<caliculk> Hello, I just went to try out Kubuntu 16.04.X on my laptop and initially, I had a working Wireless Driver installed while in the demo mode (prior to installation). After installation, my wireless driver is not installed and no longer shows up when running lspci. This is running on a Lenovo Yoga Pro 13" model (the original one, not version 2 or 3). Was wondering if anyone knew where I need to start from here to just get wireless working. It
<caliculk> looks like that is the ONLY thing not working as far as I can tell.
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-driver command can list them
<ahoneybun> I think the Driver Manager is a but broke
<ahoneybun> there is a fix, can't remember it
<caliculk> ahoneybun, alright, but ubuntu-driver ONLY lists intel-microcode when running "ubuntu-drivers list"
<ahoneybun> mm
#kubuntu 2016-08-21
<Ly383rt> how to normalize folder names to be able to open the windows? I noticed that the windows do not accept some special characters
<compiler> how to normalize folder names to be able to open the windows? I noticed that the windows do not accept some special characters
<caliculk> Any idea on what I can do to get my Lenovo Yoga 13 to find my Realtek Wireless card? It looks like it finds it during boot, but then it isn't loaded when running lspci. It also worked fine on the LiveUSB.
<caliculk> Actually, better plan, is there a way to automatically unload and reload a kernel module? It seems that simply unloading and reloading it works fine and my WiFi works again. But, I don't know of an automated way to do that other than rc.local which I believe doesn't work in 16.04 anymore since everything was switched to a different upstart manager.
<YankDownUnder> caliculk: You can look through /etc/modules, /etc/discover-modprobe.conf, and /etc/modprobe.d/
<YankDownUnder> caliculk:
<YankDownUnder> caliculk: As well, you can try to make sure the driver is actually loaded - in a terminal, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall => takes a few minutes, when done, reboot...
<caliculk> Removing the module and readding it works fine. :)
<caliculk> Just need to come up with something to automatically run the command to reload the module on every login automatically without prompting for a sudo password.
<YankDownUnder> caliculk: You can load it manually in /etc/modules => that gets loaded on every boot.
<caliculk> YankDownUnder, but the problem is that it already is loaded on boot.
<caliculk> As far as I can see anyways
<caliculk> I'll give that a shot though.
<caliculk> Hm, yeah, adding that didn't allow it to work. But removing the module and using modprobe again allow the WiFi to work again.
<kante> moin, kennt sich jemand mit gwenview aus?
<YankDownUnder> kante: Try #ubuntu-de
<YankDownUnder> kante: Or #kubuntu-de
<valorie> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<shreyan> Anyone using Wine in Kubuntu?
<shreyan> How do I organize the Wine programs in a separate category in the Launcher??
<snypz> anyone using synergy in kubuntu
<Stevenwoodard890> Hey Kubuntu family have a q for u. How come or when will AMD hardware will be supported in the ubuntu os system?. I have a Amd r7 240 graphics card and its stating its not available and unknown as a driver. Thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shreyan> Morning
<foormea> hi. i've got kubuntu on a desktop, i650 processor. it works fine. going to sleep works, but when it leaves sleep the screen doesn't go back up. i can see in /var/log/syslog that it wakes up fine, nothing seems bad in the logs
<Guest25248> салют
<Guest25248> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Guest25248
<Guest25248> oh, i am not alone here
<depptrap> Hi, can somebody tell me why KDEinit process always has 6 icon-less 200-MB RAM using firefox processes open  ? Which I can' kill
<depptrap> creating 1 Gib default ram usage
<depptrap> https://img42.com/HhtM4+ the non-icon ones are never closing
<depptrap> and are KDEinit inherited
<paranoidabhi> hi!
<paranoidabhi> what should I install for redshift in kubuntu 16.04, kde plasma 5.5 (https://bpaste.net/show/5fe358e6fd91)?
<paranoidabhi> hi!
<paranoidabhi> Recently, redshift and flux on kubuntu 16.04(kde plasma 5.6) have stopped working. I can't either change the gamma(when I click on apply nothing happens).
<paranoidabhi> any suggestions folks?
<acheronuk> never used it I'm afraid. hopefully there is someone lurking who has
<paranoidabhi> I suspect it relates to video driver issue(I am using nvidia 364). Not sure how to debug it.
<croox> p
<momoe> **A wild Momoe appears!!**
<momoe> So quick question, but is GNOME MPlayer one of the video applications that comes with Kubuntu 16.04?
<acheronuk> momoe: installed by default, no, as it's Gnome. can it be installed if you want? yes, presumably so as it's in the ubuntu archive
<acheronuk> I use smplayer with mpv as the backend
<momoe> OKay ty, I'm going to try some others since the goto I'm on is kinda buggy
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Dragon player is our video player
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Amarok is the music player
#kubuntu 2017-08-14
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good Day Everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> so i'm having a weird USB bug, have a sandisk 3.0 ntfs formatted, but isn't recognized at all when connecting on the 3.0 usb ports of my machine (not even shown in the dmesg)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> if i connect it via a usb 2.0 hub, it's shown
<hateball> Do you have any other USB 3 device to test with?
<hateball> To make sure the port is working as intended
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @hateball, yes sir, I tried with another 3.0 usb and 2.0 ubuntu 16.04 usb installer, no problems with those, also tested the another 3.0 usb port with no luck
<hateball> Very weird
<hateball> Afraid I don't have any ideas, but sounds like a kernel bug of some sort then
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> the only port i haven't tested is the 2.0/esata, because is busy with a external hdd
<valorie> @DGUERRERO you might have a broken bit inside
<valorie> could be hardware rather than software
<hateball> well if the device itself works in other ports, and other devices work in that same port...
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @valorie, but it's working fine in the 2.0 hub and in another laptop (the usb drive), and the USB port(s) are reading/writing fine in the other drives
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> interesting, now it's showing this:
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> (Photo, 486x203) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FbPDe2Js/file_3048.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> (not sure if the image can be seen in irc)
<hateball> yeah it shows
<hateball> then it at least recognizes the device
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @hateball, that's when connected at the 2.0 hub
<hateball> IrcsomeBot: ah
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> when connected directly, noteven a dmesg entry is shown
<valorie> so, is it a multiboot image?
<valorie> it might only be available if you boot from it
<hateball> the kernel should recognize the device regardless of what is on it
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @valorie, it's a usb created with yumi, has multiple linux distros on it
<valorie> thought so
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> what other logs can I read to try to find the problem? syslog doesn't show anything either
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> actually I found another problem, dhclient is sending dhcp requests every 5 seconds
<hateball> DGUERRO: journalctl -x
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> well, between this and my mail server being down, it seems it will be a ling night, better get some tea done...
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> *long
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> "colord-sane[28738]: [bjnp] create_broadcast_socket: ERROR - bind socket to local address failed - Address already in use"
<enick_997> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @enick_997, Hello
<enick_997> o/
<enick_997> Hmm, did my nick change -.-
<lordievader> That's better.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<user|52147> senha para instalar pacotes??
<Homuru> hey I haven't using Kubuntu for about 2 months but today when I logging in it does not show any updates so is there any problem with that?
<ozzzy> so... how does one get wireless networking going in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ozzzy, which wifi chip
<ozzzy> bcm4322
<BluesKaj> ozzzy, install broadcom-sta-dkms, it should bring the sta-source with it
<BluesKaj> if not installed bt default
<ozzzy> unable to locate
<ozzzy> I get that no matter what package I want to install
<BluesKaj> check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ozzzy> running an update
<BluesKaj> then upgrade
<ozzzy> ok... installing pkg
<mgolden_> Homuru: make sure you're on either the most recent version or an LTS.
 * ozzzy eyes the Win7 dvd
<ozzzy> well... doesn't look like this'll work
<BluesKaj> have your wifi connection a name and pw and chosen a wifi protocol in network manager?
<BluesKaj> have you given
<ozzzy> no networks show up
<BluesKaj> so it's not seeing the router mac adress
<ozzzy> I don't think it's enabling the nic
<ozzzy> it shows up in lspci
<genii> unclaimed?
<ozzzy> now it won't even boot
<ozzzy> LOL
<BluesKaj> try this sudo dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source then sudo modprobe wl
<ozzzy> it won't even respond to a ctrl-alt-del
<ozzzy> mouse pointer moves
<ozzzy> well... it appears to be shutting down
<ozzzy> I have to go to the nursing home to see the missus
<BluesKaj> gotta run some errands ...think i'll log off this pc for today
<Bouffant> hello
<Bouffant> Could someone help me with a problem I am having?
<krytarik> Bouffant: Just ask the actual question.
<Bouffant> Hi, I can get the sound test to work but no sound is coming out of my speakers for firefox or amarok
<Bouffant> other solutions online mention gstreamer-properties but I can't seem to find the package
<Bouffant> hello
<Bouffant> hello could you help me with something? I can't get my sound working but the speaker test works fine.
<aguitel> kubuntu boot time is 60s is that right ?
<Fritigern_> I've an issue with installing snap packages. Each time I try to install one I get this message: https://pasteboard.co/GFFhasT.png
<Fritigern_> This is the package that I am trying to install today, but this happens with other snaps too: https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/ubuntu-social-kit
<ahoneybun> Fritigern_: sudo snap install ?
<ahoneybun> paste your : snap list
<Fritigern_> Yes, i use sudo snap install <snap name>. The problem is NOT that the package isn;t found, the problem is that the loop device can;t be mounted for some reason.
<Fritigern_> The failure to mount the loop device causes the snaps to be installed in a broken state, or not at all.
<Fritigern_> ahoneybun: What will pasting the snap list accomplish anyway? It will only show you the list of installed snaps, their versions, origin and their status. It will give you no information about why the loop device can't be mounted.
<ahoneybun> Fritigern_: I've heard of issues with one snap on flavors having issues
<ahoneybun> the magic-device-tool snap
<ahoneybun> but snaps work here
<Fritigern_> I don't have that snap in my list. I don't even know what it would be for.
<aguitel> how install minimal kubuntu-desktop ?
<swatto> hello
#kubuntu 2017-08-15
<fuze> my startup script seems to prevent keyring from unlocking sometimes, is there a way to halt the script until keyring is unlocked?
<superballs> hi all, i could not access the ubuntu room bc this isnt a registered nick (and i need to recover the names ive registered).....
<superballs> but what i was going to ask in there is relevant here...
<superballs> is there a way to use the bash terminal on a regular LTS ubuntu to change it to a flavor (Kubuntu) or must i create a new bootable USB?
<valorie> superballs: you can just `sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop`
<valorie> or any of the other flavors
<lordievader> Good morning
<superballs> valorie: Thank you so very much for that help, much appreciated! :)
<zorin-os> how do i install the amd gpu drivers
<zorin-os> as installing linux-firmware clang4-0 and llvm-4.0 didnt work
<Fritigern_> I've an issue with installing snap packages. Each time I try to install one I get this message: https://pasteboard.co/GFFhasT.png
<lordievader> Fritigern_: Anything in dmesg or the syslog about this?
<Fritigern_> Let me try to install a snap again...
<Fritigern_> Nothing that seems relevant to the issue. What may also be useful to note is that I see a lot of loop devices in Dolphin and they persist between restarts
<lordievader> Hmm, must say I have no experience with snaps, there is no traditional .deb package available?
<Fritigern_> In some cases there is, but not for all the stuff that piques my interest.
<pineapplelover_> hello
<pineapplelover_> should a reboot stop computer briefly?
<pineapplelover_> when I reboot system won't completely stop...I still can hear fan sound when it is booting again
<lordievader> pineapplelover_: That is normal. You can even configure your system to skip bios/uefi and just reload the kernel ;)
<Fritigern_> That's normal
<lordievader> Fritigern_: You might ask in #ubuntu, I guess they have more experience with snaps.
<pineapplelover_> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * OngTro`iCon bye all
<Novice201y> Hello when I try to run "Odkrywca" (Discoverer?) I receive: "Application: Odkrywca (plasma-discover), signal: Segmentation fault". It asks me to install package plasma-discover but I already have it. How to get better date for developers?
<genii> Hm
<hapatech> @search hapa
<IrcsomeBot> Sav22999 was removed by: Sav22999
#kubuntu 2017-08-16
 * OngTro`iCon đi ăn cơm
<zorin-os> how do i aquire xlocale.h
<lordievader> Good morning
<zorin-os> what debian packages do i need to compile a modified version of gcc
<gaobin> 为什么我的网络能登录qq，但是打不开网页
<gaobin> 太操蛋了
<zorin-os> lol
<gaobin> 是dns的问题吗
<lordievader> !cn | gaobin
<ubottu> gaobin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|48558> dupa actoalizare nu mai am sonor
<hateball> !it | user|48558
<ubottu> user|48558: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ryanpcmcquen> My headphone out has no audio (Kubuntu 17.04).
<ryanpcmcquen> Any ideas?
<ryanpcmcquen> I have checked all levels, in the tray icon settings as well as in `alsamixer`.
<ryanpcmcquen> Nothing is muted.
<ryanpcmcquen> Tried rebooting.
<hateball> and it's actually set as the output device for the stream?
<hateball> it should do it automatically, but you never know
<ryanpcmcquen> Yes.
<ryanpcmcquen> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JrsZ2Joq/Screenshot_20170816_073608.png
<ryanpcmcquen> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7ayLOZZh/Screenshot_20170816_073716.png
<pineapplelover_> hello
<pineapplelover_> I bought a cd and can only play it with totem
<pineapplelover_> I would like to play it with amarok...
<pineapplelover_> and this is what I get when choosing play media: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=118014
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, do those screenshots look correct?
<pineapplelover_> none of the tracks are playable this way nor folders??
<hateball> ryanpcmcquen: yep looks correct
<hateball> ryanpcmcquen: has it worked in the past? is this a fresh install?
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, this is a relatively fresh install.
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, it did work before updates.
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, this also happened on a previous install of Kubuntu 17.04.
<hateball> pineapplelover_: it doesnt list the cd in the left panel?
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball: I ended up switching to Kubuntu 17.10 to see if that fixed the issue (it did), but that release was too buggy for me for everyday use.
<hateball> ryanpcmcquen: suppose you could reboot and pick an older kernel in grub if it's a kernel regression
<hateball> but if it's a plasma/mixer related thing... that's hard to revert
<pineapplelover_> oh
<pineapplelover_> it does
<pineapplelover_> it is playable
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, thank you, I will try that.
<pineapplelover_> sorry my bad
<hateball> pineapplelover_: :)
<hateball> it's all good
<pineapplelover> no not good
<pineapplelover> hateball
<pineapplelover> it only plays the first song
<pineapplelover> for all the tracks
<pineapplelover> I can see the track names and duration but always the same song
<pineapplelover> grrrrr!
<pineapplelover> it is annoying
<pineapplelover> I added the album to the play list...it lists all the songs on the right
<pineapplelover> but all songs are the first one
<hateball> pineapplelover: cant say I have used amarok recently I am afraid, you're gonna have to play around with it or wait til someone else knows
<hateball> pineapplelover: there is also #amarok
<genii> Probably your best bet, yes
<pineapplelover> okay thanks anyway
<anton_p> hi ppl. after some upgrade i lost ctrl+shift keyboard shortcuts because i use c+s for keyboard layout switching. but it was working many years! my kubuntu is 16.04 LTS
<anton_p> is it known problem?
<anton_p> found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1683383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683383 in X.Org X server "Keyboard layout change on hotkeys press instead of release and do not work well with shortcuts (reopen)" [High,In progress]
<anton_p> oh m g... the solution is to compile xorg with the patch by myself...
<anton_p> so, is there a "good" xorg server with applied patch?
#kubuntu 2017-08-17
<john__> Hello there, i have a low powered laptop and the compositing is disabled, i've tried qdbus to enable it but no luck at all :(
<john__> is there any other way to do it?
<valorie> to enable compositing?
<john__> valorie, yes
<valorie> control+f2 gets you krunner up top, start typing compositor
<valorie> and that gets you directly to compositor in systemsettings
<valorie> or if you prefer, just go to systemsettings and find your way there
<john__> ok...
<john__> and then?
<valorie> find what works for you
<john__> the problem is that the compositor can't be enabled :/
<valorie> why do you need it?
<john__> don't know if it really matters but in my case because i want vsync for a tear-free experience
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, not every computer has the power needed for compositing
<valorie> nor all graphics cards /drivers
<valorie> you might try installing the non-free driver for your graphics card/chip whatever
<john__> i have already done this and this pc is capable of using a compositing desktop, it can even wayland and also kde's compositor but something went wrong after enabling backports ppa
<valorie> aha
<valorie> so you might need ppa-purge
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> works well, but you'll need to install it first
<valorie> the easy way to do that is `sudo apt install ppa-purge`
<valorie> in the commandline
<john__> also qdbus returns that is possible to use compositing
<valorie> john__: backports don't work for everyone, which is one reason we put them into a PPA
<valorie> so that they can be removed and/or purged
#kubuntu 2017-08-18
 * OngTro`iCon tới giờ mần việc
<lordievader> Good mornin
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> @em, In the systemsettings  in notifications you can turn off the some or all notifications.
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> @lordievader, Good morning and hello
<lordievader> Hey Fabian3, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<em> I'm using Kubuntu (konsole) along with  irssi and I keep getting a notification in the notification pannel that says, "Konsole -- Activity in session 'Default' "
<em> over and over and over again.
<gagi_shmagi> Hey, looking for an expert, a really wiered issue that I just can't seem to fix, I have an 8 gb DDR3 memory cards, hosting a lot of daemons on my laptop for testing different techs
<gagi_shmagi> they all use about 5-6 GB of my 8
<gagi_shmagi> but each time after the hibernate mode(wake up) It jumps to 7-8 GB and comp is completly stuck, and I can't do nothing.
<gagi_shmagi> I was trying to use swap memory but my comp is still stuck for the longest time, please help, I don't know how to debug or fix this issue.
<gagi_shmagi> The only thing that help is a hard restart.
<oerheks> what would be the issue, 6 gb deamons plus gpu shared memory ??
<oerheks> there are a lot of issues with hybernate/sleep
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate a wiki to get info what might be wrong..
<gagi_shmagi> hey oerheks, thanks for the link , If I understand your question my answer is yes, its about 6GB of memory, would it help you to see an htop snapshot?
<JonelethIrenicus> so how do i add hibernate to the power menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <PanTarai> back on Ubuntu (Kubuntu to be specific)... damn, it's comfortable
<valorie> good to hear, @PanTarai
<IrcsomeBot> Hellhammer was added by: Hellhammer
<IrcsomeBot> <Hellhammer> hi guys
<IrcsomeBot> <Hellhammer> need help :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Hellhammer> cant configure my gmail account
<IrcsomeBot> <Hellhammer> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jtLMWOnU/file_3070.jpg ss
<valorie> @Hellhammer I believe you have to tell gmail to allow a "third party" to access
<valorie> before the kmail configuration process
<valorie> btw we're not all guys here
<IrcsomeBot> <Hellhammer> :O
<IrcsomeBot> <Hellhammer> sorry about that :P
#kubuntu 2017-08-19
<zeebz> So my fresh out of the box KDE Neon with Nvidia GTX 760 is doing THIS: https://sendvid.com/vfxmwfrt
<DanielPowerNL> zeebz, has to reboot for some troubleshooting, if anyone has a suggestion, feel free to give it. I'll still be here watching for replies.
<Shane-o> hi peeps, new to irc so let me have it if I need it. Is there anyone who's knowledgeable about adding multiple desktop managers-tried to add kubuntu-desktop to ubuntumate-kubuntu didnt work and mates messed up a bit
<john85> hey folks :)
<Shane-o> hi ;)
<john85> hows u?
<Shane-o> not bad n u
<john85> not bad,  just on a flying visit though,  got to open up shop in half an hour
<Shane-o> what kind?
<john85> charity shop :)
<IrcsomeBot> <kaynix> @zeebz, Try change renderer to opengl or xrender
<Shane-o> opshop good on ya
<john85> :)
<john85> what you up to today Shane -o?
<Shane-o> is this the kubuntu support site? 1st time irc-er
<Shane-o> server sorry
<john85> this is the support site,  don't know about any server
<john85> im fairly new here myself
<Shane-o> my mistake anything i should know about irc (rules)
<Shane-o> im here cause i tried to add kubuntu-desktop to ubuntumate and kubuntu didnt work and ubuntu mate messed up a bit
<john85> im new to kubuntu myself,  how did you go about adding KDE?
<Shane-o> ive got ubuntu mate and from the terminal i typed - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports - sudo apt update && sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop - sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Shane-o> minus the dashs
<john85> similar to what i used,  but i had Ubuntu 16.04
<john85> you a member of kubuntuforums.net?
<Shane-o> nah this is the first time ive even chatted to anyone online about linux been using it about 5 years though
<Shane-o> im a bit of a recluse
<john85> ok,  I would recommend registering
<john85> me too :)
<john85> i have to go
<john85> hopefully see you on here again sometime
<Shane-o> too easy have fun at the shop ;)
<john85> i will try
<john85> bye for now
<Shane-o> catch ya
<user|55110> how to change anonsurf mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> I've got problems with the hardware detection on Kubuntu 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> My hardware is not detected 😫
<john85> lo :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> !backports
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> IRC bot triggers don't work via telegram
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<JonelethIrenicus> i get this warning in kubuntu There are two actions (Cut, Delete) that want to use the same shortcut (Shift+Del). This is most probably a bug.
<JonelethIrenicus> where can i fix this?
<oerheks> shift + del deletes without putting the file in trashbin, not a bug at all
<JonelethIrenicus> oerheks: when two keyboard shortcuts are bound to two actions that is a bug
<JonelethIrenicus> or one combination of keystrokes rather
<oerheks> all i know is that shift+del is one shortcut?
<JonelethIrenicus> im not sure but anytime i do anything in dolphin it complains like that
<oerheks> i don't understand what 2 shortkeys do you talk about then?
<JonelethIrenicus> "There are two actions (Cut, Delete) that want to use the same shortcut (Shift+Del). This is most probably a bug."
<JonelethIrenicus> that is the error message given to me by dolphin
<JonelethIrenicus> if you look at the shortcuts in Dolphin thought Cut and Delete actions DO NOT use the same key combination
<oerheks> i see this bugreport.. https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjMhNPJt-PVAhXHKVAKHZ5xBAMQFggxMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mail-archive.com%2Fkde-bugs-dist%40kde.org%2Fmsg144528.html&usg=AFQjCNGZAS8K_DeDhxJk0hkUwDPGaAOGVA
<oerheks> oops
<oerheks> https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-bugs-dist@kde.org/msg144528.html
<oerheks> but that is on mint..
<JonelethIrenicus> some gwenview error : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377880
<ubottu> KDE bug 377880 in general "Gwenview There are two actions (Cut, Delete)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<JonelethIrenicus> although fix is to upgrade gwenview
<JonelethIrenicus> which i cannot do
<JonelethIrenicus> at least it is easy to fix :D
<oerheks> yes, you can change it, but this report says other programs undo it.. not sure which one > https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347373
<ubottu> KDE bug 347373 in general "Shift+delete shortcut" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<oerheks> gwenview bites dolphin and back?
<JonelethIrenicus> huh?
<oerheks> * with that custom shortkey
<JonelethIrenicus> After I disable the alternative keyshortcut everything is fine
<JonelethIrenicus> so far
<oerheks> oke
<JonelethIrenicus> thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> maintaining a massive bug website with so many users must be insanity
<oerheks> connecting simular bugs is a full dayjob indeed
<clivejo> hi Nathan
<NateGraham> Hello!
<clivejo> how are things?
<NateGraham> pretty good, pretty good. Yourself?
<clivejo> stinking of diesel, but otherwise I'm doing good
<NateGraham> hope I didn't catch you at a bad time
<clivejo> nope, came inside for a meeting in five minutes anyways
<clivejo> NateGraham: did you test to see if MTP is working "out of the box" in Artful?
<NateGraham> no, but I can
<clivejo> mind joining #kubuntu-devel ?
<NateGraham> not at all!
<clivejo> this channel is for released versions of Kubuntu
<NateGraham> gotcha, I'll leave here and go there
<kubuntu> hi!
<RtMF> oops
#kubuntu 2017-08-20
<viewer|35910> Help i am trying to install Kubuntu and it told me fatal error in installing grub2
<viewer|35910> I am using my phone to chat.
<somnath>  I freshly installed ubuntu 17.04 and now i am strugglling to use my wifi. The options are not showing at all. I tried going through multiple post and using that to fix but no use. Plese he
<somnath> *Please help.
<valorie> ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<somnath> Ubuntu
<valorie> you need #ubuntu then
<somnath> thanks
<valorie> best of luck!
<sigma_> hi guys. im trying to use kubuntu 17.04 on a touchscreen laptop. looking for a virtual keyboard which I can use - i see that kvkkd (something like that) does not exist anymore so what are my kde options?
<sigma_> oh and ive updated to plasma 5.10. i tried installing the "ubuntu-keyboard" package but that did not seem to do anything when i clicked on text fields afterwards
<valorie> hmmm, there is some options
<valorie> maybe ask in #plasma during euro-work hours?
<valorie> or search the kde store
<valorie> which discover will do
<valorie> sorry, just going offline
<sigma_> thanks I will use onboard for now. hope the built in plasma keyboard goes mainstream soon
<BigFatche> bonjour à tous, je cherche une aide pour l'installation d'un jeu qui me causse probleme a mon niveau de debutant
<BluesKaj> !fr | BigFatche
<ubottu> BigFatche: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnapt> Hello there, I'm using the latest KDE from Kubuntu backports ppa and I'm having an issue with locales. I want to have American English as my preferred display language and Greek for "formats" but when I set Greek, KDE overrides the LANG env var and set it to Greek, unlike other DE, as a result software that relies on this var, doesn’t have the right display language, in this case should be English. For example when you ru
<johnapt> n software as root, such as apt, when asks you for confirmation should display [Y/n] but now is [N/o] and kde’s authentication popup is in Greek. Is it a bug or something am I missing here?
<mint7> test
<oerheks> JACK why those multiple inlogs ??
<oerheks> you have been banned before
<thyriaen> where can i configure that i want my menu bar with the clock etc on my other ( main monitor ? )
<viewer|22775> hi Guys
<viewer|22775> hope all good
<viewer|22775> i am facing an issue to share some files/folders with a mac os, i am getting access right error message even if all the rights are ok
<viewer|22775> any advice please ?
<viewer|22775> (all is on a local network, and all ports are openned)
<BluesKaj> viewer|22775, I missed your question, just arrived
<viewer|22775> Hi BluesKaj
<viewer|22775> i am facing an issue to share some files/folders with a mac os, i am getting access right error message even if all the rights are ok
<BluesKaj> ssh? samba? smb?
<viewer|22775> smb
<viewer|22775> i can access to the folders, but cannot get the content (an error message is displayed, no enought rights)
<BluesKaj> i used to share files with an Imac using ssh. I presume the mac shares are enabled
<viewer|22775> yes it is
<BluesKaj> asume you had acces to these files previously
<viewer|22775> no
<BluesKaj> iirc mac has different permission levels for other user access
<BluesKaj> iles owned by root vs files owned by the user
<BluesKaj> files
<ZetFury> Hi, I have an issue with ubuntu/kde, after a few days the panel starts to glitch, especially task mananger. The only thing that solves it is to reboot, anyone else had this issue?
<calcmandan> the KDE instant messaging app, for some reason, can't go online once i add my google talk account profile. anyone seeing the same issue?
<Miles> Hey, I need some help
#kubuntu 2018-08-13
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @ozbrk, My driver says x.org but nvidia is also in options with (recommended). Should I click on the nvidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Anarcho Taoist, Yes, install the NVidia drivers as they will provide a much better experience.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How so? Sorry, I am ignorant in thid. All I hear is nvidia is problematic. ??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> NVidia is proprietary.   But drivers work very well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @DarinMiller, Is there any concerns that I need to be aware of if I switch? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Occasionally NVidia releases a driver on less popular or older cards that have a few quirks, but still better experience than the open source driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version Kubuntu and which NVidia card do you have?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have a hybrid laptop (Intel and NVidia), things are a little more "adventurous".
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @DarinMiller, I  am not sure sorry. I am away from the laptop - Dell precision 5520.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @DarinMiller, Bionic beaver
<JonelethIrenicus> after upgrading my system tray isn't showing up
<JonelethIrenicus> i try and add the widget again like normal but it doesn't do anything
<neoncontrails> Recent convert from regular GNOME3 ubuntu and loving it so far, but one minor pain point so far...
<neoncontrails> Coming from Guake, I installed Yakuake drop-down terminal. It works but only occupies half the width of the screen?
<neoncontrails> I found some themes that scale the UI elements for HiDPI screens... they do that, but they do not augment the window width. 100% width still equals 50% screen width
<neoncontrails> I also found some possible solutions that set the value of QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTORS manually, but I can't tell that these have made a difference with any of my apps
<neoncontrails> Any suggestions? I'm starting to run out of ideas
<acheronuk> neoncontrails: sounds like https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377063
<ubottu> KDE bug 377063 in general "yakuake doesn't respect the display scaling when calculating the yakuake window height" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> s/height/width
<neoncontrails> acheronuk: thanks! This indeed sounds like my issue
<IrcsomeBot> qMhCwfBc36 was added by: qMhCwfBc36
<ozbrk> hi guys
<ozbrk> I'm learning phyton as a hobby
<ozbrk> how can I check phyton version on kubuntu
<ozbrk> no answers :( so sad .(
<Unit193> ozbrk: You're just looking for  python3 --version  ?
<u19809> Hi all, I try to install kubun tu 18.04  on an HP spectre using a USB 3 stick.  I get 'unable to enumerate usb devices'. I tried enabling legacy boot but that does not make a difference ... Help !
<ozbrk> guess yes
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> Google Chrome prevents energy saving turn off display in Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> (Photo, 466x430) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gop9qdDt/file_9058.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> how can I disable it without actually closing Chrome?
<ozbrk> u19809: are you trying on uefi boot
<ozbrk> u19809: and are you trying to install it as a dual boot
<u19809> By default my PC boots using UEFI but I enabled Legacy (cannot disable UEFI) but does not seem to help. No I do not need dual boot
#kubuntu 2018-08-14
<manumanumanu> Hi there! I am trying to configure konqueror, but somehow the settings only show the performance and bookmarks tabs. Shouldn't there be a lot more settings?
<acheronuk> manumanumanu: install konq-plugins ?
<Lope> can I make a live USB that's persistent, such that I can install software and aliases etc into it?
<Lope> Any recommendations for doing that?
<Lope> Should I install kubuntu onto a USB flash drive? or is there a special persistence feature?
<lordievader> Unetbootin had options for persistency.
<Lope> lordievader, thanks
<bogdansima> Hi people! For some reason my desktop plasma does not behave as it should. The konsole window was semitransparent and now the message of that setting is telling me that "my desktop seems that not supporting transparent windows". Can anyone experienced this before?
<hateball> bogdansima: what has changed between it working, and now?
<hateball> like have you updated or changed anything about your system?
<bogdansima> hateball: nothing. I even rebooted the laptop and it is now working
<hateball> heh
<bogdansima> I have shut the lid while the syste was on, for about an hour
<hateball> maybe a driver crash then, killing compositing
<hateball> which is required for transparency
<bogdansima> hateball: can the driver be wrong even after reboot?
<hateball> bogdansima: well it's possible plasma disables compositing/effects and that setting persists
<bogdansima> hateball: how can I solve this?
<hateball> alt+shift+f12 toggles it on/off
<hateball> so you can test
<bogdansima> hateball: doe not do anything alt+shift+f12. Is there another way to check if the compositor is working?
<hateball> bogdansima: alt+space, search for compositing
<hateball> and look that it is enabled at start
<bogdansima> hateball: WOW! Look what message I've found "OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past. This was most likely due to a driver bug. If you think that you have meanwhile upgraded to a stable driver, you can reset this protection but be aware that this might result in an immediate crash! Alternatively, you might want to use the XRender backend instead."
<bogdansima> hateball: This might be helpfull for developers
<bogdansima> hateball: I have enabled compositor again. I will logout and logback and I'll give you feddback
<bogdansima> hateball: Than you for your help and lesson (I'm a kind of a newbie in linux afted I've dumped windows). It worked!!! :) Thank you again!
<oodsway> looks like upgrade to Bionic is available: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<Jussi> Hi all, Im attempting to install Kubuntu on my new laptop, but I am unable to resize the windows partition. I can remove it all, but no resize option. any ideas why?
<Jussi> Kubuntu 18.04.1, lenovo thinkpad yoga l380
<hateball> Jussi: are you trying to dual boot? you need to disable uh... fast boot or whatever it is called in Windows
<hateball> Jussi: because it hibernates rather than shuts down, so the drive is in a dirty state, hence the refusal to resize
<hateball> Fast Startup? Something like that
<Jussi> so, I sorted it out for all those interested. turns out windows had an encrypted drive, so couldnt be resized from kubuntu. I ended up resizing in windows, then installing from the liveusb to the free space. all appears to work now.
<hateball> ah encrypted, yeah that'd do it as well :)
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> Guys, how battery efficient is Kubuntu nowadays?
<IrcsomeBot> <exio4> I am looking forward to install it on my new laptop and would like some tips, I haven't used KDE5 yet :P
<hateball> exio4 you can always just try it :)
 * hateball does not typically run on battery, knows little of it
<IrcsomeBot> nggraham was added by: nggraham
<teedeeus> How can I install kbackup?  I installed kdeutils on kubuntu 18.04 and it wasn't included
<IrcsomeBot> anatol967 was added by: anatol967
<teedeeus> apt-get install kbackup responds with "E: Unable to locate package kbackup"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> maybe you wanted kup-bakcup ?
#kubuntu 2018-08-15
<IrcsomeBot> zsvtNpnf69 was added by: zsvtNpnf69
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Hi all! Is there any way to get the Ubuntu Unity rounded style notification pop-ups in Kubunutu - preferably while maintaining the Kubuntu look/feel theming?
<coderphive> What compositor is everyone using?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kwin_x11 here
<btbt> Hello everyone. I have a question for which I haven't been able to find response via google... I just upgraded my kubuntu to the latest 18.04. Now when I try to launch an application that is already open in some of the workspaces, rather than opening a new window of the application the existing window is moved from the existing workspace to the cur
<btbt> rent one. This means that I cannot lauch, for example, konqueror several times with different tabs. This happens when I use alt+F2 to lauch but also when I launch from an xterm or the icon at bottom left. Any suggestions to go back to the previous behavior, and when I lauch an app I get a new window of it?
<btbt> Thanks so much in advance!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> btbt: right-click on your Task Manager > Configure Task Manager > On Middle Click > change to "New Instance", then just middle-click when you want a new instance
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> Hello @nggraham re: KDEconnect & sms. Is there an alternate sms method than the plasmoid? Something that can be put in the panel to pop out when needed rather than sitting on the desktop? Can it be connected to Kaddressbook so you do not have to type/cut&paste phone numbers? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no idea, sorry, I don'y have an android phone to use with KDE Connect
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @nggraham, ok, thanks.
<BootScout_> hello
<BootScout_> is there a way to backup kubuntu activities and restore them after upgrade?
<BootScout_> including shortcuts ofcourse
<oodsway> Just upgraded from Kubuntu 16.04.5 LTS to 18.04.1 LTS via do-release-upgrade
<oodsway> and end up in GNOME DE after reboot. What the...? Help needed to fix.
<madLyfe> what is the difference between Kubuntu and KDE Neon?
<diogenes_> madLyfe, i'd say that kde neon is more like a testing ground for the kde team whereas kubuntu is a complete OS, polished and ready for the end user.
<madLyfe> i have win 10 and ubuntu on separate SSDs dual booting, is it easy to add kubuntu to the mix w/o messing anything up?
<diogenes_> madLyfe, it's easy to mess everything up
<diogenes_> but in case you got the backup of your data then it's ok
<madLyfe> sad face
#kubuntu 2018-08-16
<Roey> hello
<Roey> hmm, wrong channel :)
<Hashtag> Can some help me get a usb speaker working? It (mostly) wants to play audio from the internal system
<Dragnslcr> Hashtag- check System Settings -> Hardware -> Multimedia
<Dragnslcr> The Audio and Video tab should let you select devices
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> In multimedia check both video & video and audio settings. I found changing preference order can help.
<Hashtag> Dragnslcr: I must have a different version of KDE. There's no "hardware" in system settings. Or maybe it's because I don't have root
<Hashtag> There is "sound system" and I can override device location to hw:1,0
<Hashtag> But that will only work when I click "test sound", not in any other programs as far as I can tell. And after a restart, it doesn't work at all
<Hashtag> It's really weird. The volume knob on the usb speaker controls the internal speaker
<Dragnslcr> Hashtag- what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Hashtag> Qt: 5.5.1
<Hashtag> KDE Frameworks: 5.18.0
<Hashtag> kf5-config: 1.0
<amichair> Hi, in Kubuntu 18.04 is there a configuration that would prevent an external USB mouse/keyboard from waking up a suspended laptop (with closed lid)?
<hateball> well it's possible your usb ports get suspended as well
<diogenes_> maybe look in bios for option like wake on ...
<amichair> hateball: I want to prevent wakeup from usb, not allow it
<amichair> diogenes_: oh didn't realize that's a bios thing, I'll look for it on next reboot
<amichair> I vagely remember it was something in Linux power management
<hateball> amichair: oh misunderstanding then :)
<amichair> the laptop is often connected to external mouse/keyboard/monitor, in which case it doesn't suspend properly (to be exact, suspend is ok, but any tiny desk/mouse movement brings it out of suspend, which is annoying)
<JonelethIrenicus> amichair: that is a bios setting
<amichair> JonelethIrenicus: oh ok, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: whats up buddy
<BluesKaj> hi JonelethIrenicus, morning coffee  :-)
<JonelethIrenicus> nooice
<hegemon8> hey there good people
<hegemon8> ... so... since i've added repository ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa on my kubu 18.04.1 and rebooted my firefox won't run giving me: XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/lib/firefox/libmozgtk.so:  libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't load XPCOM.
<hegemon8> i've purged the ppa, and so on, nope... not going back
<hegemon8> perhaps anyone has any idea?
<acheronuk> hegemon8: install libwayland-egl1-mesa ?
<acheronuk> that ppa dosn't proved that package, but the mesa in the main ubuntu archive does
<hegemon8> will double check, but i think didn't see it in repo (Muon search)
<acheronuk> hegemon8: it's in the archive so you can just 'sudo apt install libwayland-egl1-mesa'
<hegemon8> already in newest version
<hegemon8> what did tempted me to add this ppa... :/
<hegemon8> restarting after purging FF didn't help either
<hegemon8> same errors no matter what i try, and googled a bit, tried some 'safer' ideas i've found...
<hegemon8> added ppa for FF-next, as hoped newer will overwrite it... nope :/   I use FF sync, and well, i have other browser (Falkon) but all my passwords, bookmarks are there, so i'm quite bumped and kinda desperate to make it work
<acheronuk> the shared lib is in there: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/amd64/libwayland-egl1-mesa/filelist
<hegemon8> let me try that, thanks
<hegemon8> well the lib supposed to be installed but that files are missing (libwayland-egl.so)
<hegemon8> in /usr/bin...
<hegemon8> will try reinstalling it... :/
<acheronuk> hegemon8: it's not in /usr/bin/
<hegemon8> sorry, meant /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwayland-egl.so.1
<hegemon8> Reinstallation of libwayland-egl1-mesa is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<hegemon8> tyt, thanks for effort
<acheronuk> looks like that package was previious published in the ppa, but is no longer
<hegemon8> went trough my mind  to ask if upgrading to 18.10 would 'fix' it
<acheronuk> hegemon8: what does 'apt-cache policy libwayland-egl1-mesa' show?
<hegemon8> as all steam games etc to redownload... would take a while...
<hegemon8> libwayland-egl1-mesa:
<hegemon8>   Installed: 1:18.2~git180612191500.3c288da~b~padoka0
<hegemon8>   Candidate: 1:18.2~git180612191500.3c288da~b~padoka0
<hegemon8>   Version table:
<hegemon8>  *** 1:18.2~git180612191500.3c288da~b~padoka0 100
<hegemon8>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<acheronuk> hegemon8: unlikey an upgrade would fix it, as that ppa epoched it's packages
<acheronuk> hegemon8: there you go, you still have the ppa version installed
<acheronuk> ppa-purge couldn't remove it as it's not technically published in the ppa any more
<hegemon8> removed it by muon... alright... will try to google purging ppa
<hegemon8> find command i mean :) (yeah, i'm pro ^^)
<acheronuk> try 'sudo apt-get install libwayland-egl1-mesa=18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1'
<hegemon8> removed ppa...same as adding, but with -- remove option, seems worked, now apt update i guess
<acheronuk> ppa-purge is a different command
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/ppa-purge.1.html
<hegemon8> haha,  removed ppa, with same command i've added with --remove option and pasted Your command to install libwayland, now just by habit clicked Your link, and it opened in Firefox :)
<hegemon8> man You're the greatest !!!
<acheronuk> hegemon8: I've done my fair share of breaking Kubuntu! :P
<hegemon8> hahaha, i still do, but when i have 1 browser and i break it, hard to google answers ;P
<hegemon8> i don't mind reinstalling, it fixes all my stupid ideas, but then i've got most of my steam library downloaded this time (as went with kubuntu lts) so redownload that monster ...yeah... didn't wanted really :)
<hegemon8> acheronuk: thanks so much for that, really
<acheronuk> no problem :)
<hegemon8> man, it is really saving me a lot of hassle, so don't be so humble :) Thank You :)
#kubuntu 2018-08-17
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> Hi all! I am getting screen glitches occasionally. Particularly with Latte Dock. It looks like TV static. When I scoll over the icons it clears up. What could be the cause? Kubuntu BB on Dell Precision 5520
<Delvien> IrcsomeBot1: sounds like compositor problems
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @Delvien, Right - where do I start in looking at that?
<robk> got a question, so I installed the newest nvidia drivers, and it totally borked my kubuntu 18.04 system
<robk> I ran sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* && buntu-drivers autoinstall
<robk> basically, I tried to install the nvidia-390 drivers, and everything just went to crap.
<robk> system ran beautifuly before.. and now it's a brick. KDE refuses to load.
<robk> :(
<diogenes_> robk, and did you have nvidia proprietary installed before?
<hateball> robk: 390 are terrible with Plasma
<hateball> robk: if you want later, use 396.xx from the driver PPA, those work
<hateball> robk: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<robk> okay, so it's possible that plasma is barfing due to the graphics-driver stuff I added for nvidia-390, so I need to use 396?..
<robk> I thought 390 is the newest?
<hateball> latest long lived
<hateball> doesnt change that it does not work as it should
<robk> okay, so my graphics is a quadro M2000M
<robk> with prime
<robk> so it's both intel + quadro
<robk> so I have that repo added, which driver package should I install exactly?
<hateball> nvidia-graphics-drivers-396 I think
<hateball> I am not on my nvidia machine atm
<hateball> "apt search nvidia|grep 396" otherwise :)
<robk> says it's already installed
<robk> KDE refuses to load, some applications launch, but the main KDE doesn't show anymore :(]
<hateball> what driver are you using according to nvidia-settings ?
<robk> I had to install xdm just so I could login.
<hateball> robk: and you didnt do anything like run X apps with sudo?
<hateball> which could break permissions
<robk> never.
<hateball> hmmm
<robk> I downloaded nvidia's .sh driver
<robk> turned off x
<robk> chmod +x
<robk> and ran it w/o the GUI running like I've done in the past
<robk> thought since they make the driver for all of this stuff it would just work.
<robk> :(
<robk> I was trying to fix the vsync issue with my graphics.
<robk> intel worked okay, but felt very laggy
<robk> i'm on a 4k laptop.
<robk>                                 
<hateball> so... you've used both nvidias driver as well as PPA?
<robk> so my problem is.. I poped back in this kubuntu disk and no reinstall dialog like ubuntu used to have.
<hateball> hmmm
<robk> okay, so I thought adding the PPA would fix things.
<robk> I added the PPA and nothing works now.
<robk> I mean apt packages are fine, just video wont' come up, I mean I see a crosshair on the screen, but nothing is showing up.
<robk> I got xdm to run, give me a GUI login prompt, but once I get into the desktop, the widgets & everything, nothing shows up, dolphin starts, but that's it.
<hateball> any errors in journalctl ?
<hateball> if you have /home on its own partition then a reinstall is easy enough if you do manual partitioning
<robk> what should I look for?
<hateball> well, errors :D
<hateball> or in Xorg.log
<hateball> but I guess Xorg does start
<robk> I ran.. journalctl | grep error | grep -i xorg
<robk> nothing shows up
<robk> this is quiet frustrating :(
<hateball> sorry it is quite hard to troubleshoot this stuff remotely
<hateball> so if you pick sddm as login manager, it doesnt even load?
<robk> I've got another HD on tis system, I'm going to copy over my /home into my ssd, and reformat this system. Lesson Learned, no longer going to ever try to install nvidia drivers on a machine until I know other people have tested this process, because nvidia can die in a fire.
<robk> yeah, sddm just shows up a '_' in the upper left-corner
<robk> so I installed xdm thinking somelthing might be messed up.
<robk> yeah, this is for sure the last time I try to do anything fancy with linux desktop. It looks beautiful.. but man.. feels so sketchy
<robk> I've used linux for years, and never had it wipe out so badly..
<hateball> robk: fwiw I've never had problems with the PPA
<hateball> avoid manual installs like the plague, for reasons similar
<robk> hateball: yeah.. I'm frustrated as hell right now :(
<hateball> it being an optimus system sadly only makes it worse as well
<robk> I just inserted a usb thumbdrive into the laptop, going to make sure I have multi-partition setup once I copy over my 50gb of data off it, good thing for nvme/ssd on same system, evo 950 512gb nvme + 2tb evo 850
<hateball> apparently nvidia are working on that tho
<robk> hateball: yeah, they can work on that while I make sure in the future I avoid them like the plague.
<hateball> :D
<robk> getting a good 200mb/sec read/write though, which is pretty decent :)
<hateball> nice
<robk> how much space you think I should setup?
<robk> for each partition?
<robk> for kubuntu, give it like 100gb for root, and dedicate the rest to /home/?
<hateball> all depends on your use case obvs
<robk> ugh..
<robk> so I use docker.
<hateball> use 'du' before you format and find out how much you use now
<hateball> it's not like resizing is particularly hard or time consuming on SSD either
<hateball> one can always adjust later
<robk> oh, so you think that I should basically just re-size the partition right now?
<robk> that actually makes a lot of sence
<robk> because the /home/ will be faster copying to itself than to another ssd
<hateball> yeah you can just liveboot and resize and create new partition and move over
<robk> I'm live-booted right now.
<robk> my guess is all my KDE stuff is fine, my /home/<user> is fine, it's the darn drivers etc that are F'd.
<robk> resized my partition, I'm now rsyncing my root /home to partition /home
<robk> then going to re-install ubuntu.
<hateball> :)
<hateball> luckily it doesnt take so long
<robk> hateball: that sound like a plan?
<hateball> unless you have a million packages to install afterwards
<robk> meh.. the data is more important.
<hateball> robk: yea sounds good, just dont forget to do manual partitioning and dont format your /home :p
<robk> my slack, discord, chrome, etc takes a long time just to get all the profiles setup / working etc, all the MFA stuff etc.
<robk> yeah.. I'm going to watch that like a hawk.
<hateball> you dont have chrome profile synced to your account?
<hateball> google account that is
<jubo2> Hello and thanks for the awesome desktop OS
<jubo2> I've tried to stop the touchpad from doing unwanted things when typing with the laptop's internela keyboard (which causes unwanted touchpad action). I've done so by 'System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad -> Enable/Disable Touchpad' and ticking the "Disable touchpad when typing"-checkbox and setting "Timeout" to 350ms" but these settings do not seem to be applied at all
<jubo2> I'll ask in #kde.. maybe they know about this
<robk> question.
<robk> so if I backup this folder, /home/ into my new home partition.
<robk> when ubuntu asks me to make a new user, can I cal it the same as the old one and it will resume using the same folder I had previously?
<luxifer> Hi there... I'm on 18.04 and I find myself switching to the vterm when pressing alt+f2... is this a bug? in the past, one needed to press ctrl+alt+f2, which is the behavior I'd like to get back
<proctrap> hey guys, I've got a problem with the taskbar going inside the clock etc: https://ibb.co/dfHASe
<proctrap> could be related to applications getting different sized tasks: https://ibb.co/fA8Ofz
<proctrap> option "Always arrange tasks in columns of as many rows" is the culprit
<proctrap> without everything works fine
<proctrap> guess I've to live with that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hateball> robk: yes, use the same username
<hateball> robk: and it will also get the same uid (1000) so everything should be owned by you
<hateball> oops, 2 hours ago, maybe it is too late now
<hateball> jubo2: is this on 18.04 ?
<jubo2> hateball: yes
<hateball> I think there were some changes, switch to libinput from evdev or so? iirc some devices work better or worse with one or the other
<hateball> this is just from the back of my head tho
#kubuntu 2018-08-18
<IrcsomeBot1> nggraham was added by: nggraham
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> On 18.04, I'm seeing that after a recent update, Meta+left/right arrow keys as well as Alt+left/right arrow keys now switch between virtual terminals. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> hello people
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> i'm currently tweaking kubuntu 18.04 on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> i've got one big problem, battery life is shit
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> it's got a 30Wh battery, and the draw averaged 10W~ or so, which is awful, I installed TLP and tweaked some stuff and still got it down to 6W and 4W on idle
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> but I'm pretty sure there's some deep C-level or so on this laptop which can pull slightly more
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> any tips?
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> it's an i5 8250U or something
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> either way, I'd like to know if there's a known way to practically turn my computer into the slowest possible thing we can think of plus pulling an extra hour or so
<IrcsomeBot1> <exio4> because I want to use it for typing at uni or so, and I don't really think I need all the cores :P
<mobile_c> how do i fix this
<mobile_c> qemu-system-x86_64: OpenGL support is disabled
<mobile_c> SDL1 display code has no opengl support.
<mobile_c> Please recompile qemu with SDL2, using
<mobile_c> ./configure --enable-sdl --with-sdlabi=2.0
<diogenes_> mobile_c, well you gave the answer to your question
<mobile_c_> how do i fix this        Please install opengl (mesa) devel pkgs: epoxy gbm
<mobile_c_> i did sudo apt install libepoxy-dev libepoxy0 gdm3 libgdm-dev libgdm1
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Delvien> I just upgraded to an ultrawide 21:9 monitor, KDE opens up anything from the notification tray in an odd position: https://i.imgur.com/CFiFD2e.jpg
<Delvien> krunner is off center as well
<madLyfe> i have a dual boot setup of win and ubuntu currently, each OS has its own SSD, i was wondering if i can just install kubuntu along side ubuntu?
<madLyfe> i guess i just want kubuntu but i may want to also add KDE-Neon along side that later so better to understand adding another nix os anyways..
<memphisto> hi, just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04; i have really, really long boot
<memphisto> Startup finished in 4.270s (kernel) + 1min 18.645s (userspace) = 1min 22.916s
<memphisto> could someone help trim this time a bit
<memphisto> Also i have very pixeliesed google-chrome icon in panel when google chrome is open
<memphisto> how to fix that
<coderphive> I disabled blur as a desktop effect yet my screen is like freaking the fuck out and randomly burring and unblurring everything
<coderphive> Anyone know the compositor has lost it's fucking mind?
<coderphive> This is honestly the dumbest behavior I think I've ever seen
<coderphive> Even if you disable the compositor it keeps doing it
<coderphive> gg
<coderphive> lol
<coderphive> I cannot work like this
<coderphive> jesus
<coderphive> Can someone help me figure this disaster of a feature out
#kubuntu 2018-08-19
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> When I try to do updates from Discover or even Konsole it does not work very well from the server in my country. It works well from the main server. When I switch to the main server however, Discover only shows my installed apps and nothing from the repository! ??
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu 2019-08-12
<magic_ninja_work> I can't seem to run scripts from krunner
<mparillo> but you can from konsole?
<magic_ninja_work> mparillo, yes, I can
<magic_ninja_work> mparillo, I think it has to do what the plasma shell's environment. I added a sym link to my shell script to a directory in $PATH and it runs fine from a terminal. Just not when I try to use krunner
<murthy> when will the update to fix the recent vulnerability be available in the normal channel?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<samlamamma> Sometimes I lose track of my mouse pointer. Is there an easy way to make it magnify its size when the mouse is shaken violently a la OSX?
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<murthy> BluesKaj: how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi murthy , fine here, and you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am fine too
<murthy> BluesKaj: do you know when the update to fix the recent vulnerability be available in the normal channel?
<Dragnslcr> samlamamma- meta-F6 will move the mouse to the center of the screen, so that might be a useful half-solution
<samlamamma> Dragnslcr: Thank you! Hm, doesn't work on my set-up unfortunately (assuming meta is Alt or Esc), but that's something to look into :).
<BluesKaj> murthy, no i don't , maybe the devs at #kubuntu-devel chat have that answer
<Dragnslcr> samlamamma- "Meta" is the "Windows" key
<Dragnslcr> You can see/change it in System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Global Shortcuts -> Move Mouse to Center
<mparillo> That is a great idea on finding you mouse pointer. In my case, I use Oxygen Yellow, to make it very visible.
<fuze> Is it possible to enable "sudo systemctl hibernate" in kubuntu? Editing grub.cfg with the swap UUID doesnt work for me
<TomyLobo> kubuntu 16.04, since some update, no longer offers updates on its own. i think this may have been updated from 12.04
<proctrap> hi, I need to run wayland on my kubuntu temporarily to test some program
<proctrap> I am able to run startplasmacompositor
<proctrap> but I can't do so with "simualted" multiscreen nor HiDPI
<proctrap> *simulated
<proctrap> any ideas how I can do that ? startplasmacompositor is itself a script and takes no arguments..
<borgrel> hi, trying to get playonlinux to work ... it says i must install wine, google told me 'apt-get install wine64' with 'wine --version' to test the install, the error i got told me 'wine not recognised, use apt-get install wine-stable' tried that tooo ...... 'wine --version' is still failing
<borgrel> so ..... how do i install wine
#kubuntu 2019-08-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<pragomer> I got strange theming issues with kubuntu 19.04 and gimp: when I launch gimp normally from menu, it looks ok: https://i.imgur.com/cESKcNi.png
<pragomer> but when opening a jpg from dolphin, gimp looks like that: https://i.imgur.com/IDkFFpc.png
<pragomer> any idea what could be the issue?
<pragomer> its this error here: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/6gyfss/launching_from_dolphinkonsole_and_from_krunner/
<pragomer> solved
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zerg_> Hello, i was installing Mint after Kubuntu on different partition but i cant choose it during the boot
<zerg_> i have installed
<zerg_> what could be the problem?
<tomreyn> zerg_: linux mint doesn't boot?
<tomreyn> then i guess the right place to seek support would be a place where this is supported.
<zerg_> tomreyn: yeah
<zerg_> kubuntu boots
<zerg_> as it was before min installation
<zerg_> makes sense
<aedigital> install grub-customizer and use this
<aedigital> for reconfigure bootloader
<zerg_> aedigital: thank you
<aedigital> k
<BluesKaj> aedigital, be careful with the customizer it's dangerous if you're not familiar with it
<BluesKaj> zerg_, read above
<aedigital> ok
<zerg_> im not familiar
<zerg_> damn
<zerg_> mint installer should have put it in main MBR grub, isnt it?
<BluesKaj> zerg_, did you try sudo update-grub
<zerg_> mint installer should have put it in main MBR grub, isnt it?
<BluesKaj> depends, do you have a regular BIOS or UEFI
<zerg_> bios
<BluesKaj> then update-grub
<zerg_> thank you i wll be backin a few
<zerg_> gonna try
<BluesKaj> bbl
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Are you sure there is a nvidia card because it was a pretty cheap laptop
<tomreyn> Shreddies: hi. where is "there"?
<tomreyn> i remember we worked on something the other day, but i certainly don't have the details anymore. if you could sum things up again, incl. what you tried to achieve / solve, links to logs you posted and where we left of, this should help.
<tomreyn> see also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com to review chat logs.
<tomreyn> to list your graphics chipsets:  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, 1 sec
 * tomreyn watches sand dropping down the hour glass
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> IRC, [11.08.19 02:09] … <tomreyn> you have ACPI Errors and PCIe Bus Errors … IRC, [11.08.19 02:09] … <tomreyn> the latter directly affect the nvidia graphics card performance … IRC, [11.08.19 02:10] … <tomreyn> and will be the cause of your stalls
<tomreyn> take your time collecting the info, i'm just bantering
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @IrcsomeBot, lol.
<tomreyn> so ping me again when you posted the graphics chipset list, and a current system log    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, https://termbin.com/mvl5
<tomreyn> so there's no nvidia, not sure why i said there was
<tomreyn> but if there are acpi issues that's something to look at more closely.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, https://termbin.com/snm1e
<tomreyn> LENOVO 81F4/LNVNB161216, BIOS 7SCN34WW 06/10/2019
<tomreyn> this is the latest bios already, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, fresh from Konsole,well I copied into it,the stuff you wrote above,was I not supposed to?
<tomreyn> yes, this is fine
<tomreyn> i'm looking at your log now, could take 5 minutes. are there any notable issues, though?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I remember now,yes,because PC is from 2018,so should be the latest if not more updated BIOS than PC originally came with
<tomreyn> ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.HEC.ECMD], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)
<tomreyn> you have several of these (followed by some other lines), ending in "Failed to set initial power state" and "Cannot transition from (unknown) to D3hot"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, how exotic,yeah I don't follow
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, just that it froze again & no keydboard shortcuts that you listed previously worked so had to press power off button
<tomreyn> this suggests linux may be unable to have the BIOS switch power states.
<tomreyn> i see
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, still confused
<tomreyn> i have to leave for a few minutes, please read this in the meantime
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> you will need it soon
<tomreyn> also this, which is why you'll need it:
<tomreyn> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> back in ~ 5-10 mins
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, alright I'll read
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, If I understood correctly,this kinda sums it up  " This lack of configuration means that when Linux is the running OS it does not have all the functionality of the system hardware available to it. As a result critical functionality such as Suspend and Resume, Shutdown, and some devices, may not work or will behave eratically."   I still want dual boot with Windows to not be affected though  the boot-loader is GRUB2 right?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: sorry this was longer than planned - i'm back. you will continue to be able to dual-boot, this article does not suggest changes which would impact this.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, still reading so it's fine
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ok, when you finished reading (please so finish first), please post and ping me (type "tomreyn"):  sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | uniq -c | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> i'll continue reading your syslog
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,thanks.So we will be doing this : first add the parameter temporarily for testing with text from here https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html  to be put in Konsole ,is that correct
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i suggest you make those changes permanently so you don't need to fiddle with grub. you will need to reboot anyways. to make permanent changes, edit the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=... value in /etc/default/grub (gedit admin:///etc/default/grub), save your changes and exit the editor, then run sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> (...then reboot and then post another log: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, but the end of article says : Note: The parameter(s) you've added to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line are persistent, and will be in effect for every subsequent boot session (unless you remove them by repeating the procedure above).
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, can we just do it 1 step at a time plz,getting confused already
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i'm trying to guide you
<tomreyn> Shreddies: so feel free to ignore what you read and do what i say, or re-read them and decide on your own approach and ask questions while you do.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, my bad,hang on a second
<tomreyn> i'm totally fine with either approach, no worries.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, so are we doing both things in both articles?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: the kernel parameters article is to explain two two ways how you can modify the parameters passed to the kernel to boot - making either temporary (just for the current boot) or permanent (for all future boots, unless changed later) changes.
<tomreyn> the longer article by TJ explains how you can (try to) work around ACPI issues on broken 'BIOSes' which assume the world consits of nothing but windows, and nothing else needs to be supported.
<tomreyn> the strategy described there involves changing the parameters passed to the kernel at boot. so having read and understood the first article helps understanding how to apply the changes suggested in the second article.
<tomreyn> this link you posted some inutes ago - https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html - lists all the parameters you can pass to the kernel during boot. this is a good reference, but not really needed now.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, but are you sure it's an issue because If you have a dual boot, it boots one or the other, not both in parallel or did I missunderstand?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: that's correct, you either boot into linux or windows. the issue is that when Linux tells your "BIOS" that it is Linux, the "BIOS" will only provide Linux with limited (and apparently partially broken) controls or information on how it operates and what commands can be requested,e.g. for entering suspend. because of this, TJ's article explains how to make the "BIOS" think that what is booting up there is actually Windows, and thus
<tomreyn> trick the "BIOS" into telling Linux about all the things it can do.
<tomreyn> this may help you work around the "ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.HEC.ECMD], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)", and, if you're lucky, also the "kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: 0000:00:1c.0" issue found later on your log.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, toilet break brb,cat super hungry sucking up to me
<tomreyn> another approach you could take is to disable secureboot and see whether this makes these issues go away.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, is that safe? Also are you sure this is a hardware issue since PC is new (made in 2018) bought a month ago
<tomreyn> your Tor installation is also broken, since it links against a version of libssl which is not available on your system (this may be an ubuntu bug)
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i don't think any of this is a hardware issue. i think it is a firmware (UEFI "BIOS") issue. i think that working around it as discussed on TJ's article is a safe thing to do (but obviously i cannot offer any warranties for any changes you make as a result of what i recommend in this or any other support case)
<tomreyn> i really don't see any risk there, though
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,thanks.Gonna save stuff so can reboot.Maybe take 5
<tomreyn> have you made any changes, though?
<tomreyn> and are you using Tor packages from ubuntu or the tor project? i'm wondering which ones need to be rebuilt.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ehh how would I know?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, meant like drafts & documents saved
<tomreyn> did you follow installation instructions on the tor projects' website, or did you just install the package?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, some Discover updates but that's like it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, what Tor website?
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure what you mean
<tomreyn> https://www.torproject.org/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, never been on that website before
<tomreyn> okay, you must be using ubuntu's tor builds then.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, donwloaded Kubuntu from their website,if that is what you mean
<tomreyn> i'm saying i think you installed tor from kubuntus' software management application
<tomreyn> (without configuring up additional software / apt repositories on your system beforehand)
<tomreyn> ignore the tor stuff for now
<tomreyn> focus on the acpi things
<tomreyn> another ACPI bug, this one happened only after resume from suspend, and is (intel) graphics related:  kernel: ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [^^^GFX0.AFN2], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)
<tomreyn> so, yes, acpi_osi is definitely worth a try.
<tomreyn> and you should not use suspend for now, other than for testing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, so how long until I can use suspend?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ready,what should I start with 1st?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Shreddies: ok, when you finished reading (please so finish first), please post and ping me (type "tomreyn"):  sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | uniq -c | nc termbin.com 9999
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> "tomreyn" just checking cos the @ doesn't work
<tomreyn> no need for @
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn
<tomreyn> irc doesn't use it, just plain nicknames
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, so how do I ping you?
<tomreyn> i just explained, or tried to
<tomreyn> you just type (without the quotation marks) "tomreyn"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> tomreyn
<tomreyn> yes, like this
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, oh I was expecting a different colour
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> tomreyn   sudo: strings: command not found
<tomreyn> things do not always translate well over the telegram <-> IRC bridge
<tomreyn> install binutils
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn> things do not always translate well over the telegram <-, oh ok,each messaging system seems to have their own way of doing things *sigh*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, install: missing destination file operand after 'binutils' … Try 'install —help' for more information.
<tomreyn> yes, plenty of not-invented-here. also too many messenging systems.
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ok, ignore "install binutils", run this command instead: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install binutils"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, The following additional packages will be installed: …   binutils-common binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu libbinutils … Suggested packages: …   binutils-doc … The following NEW packages will be installed: …   binutils binutils-common binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu libbinutils … 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<tomreyn> works for me
<tomreyn> after this installed successfully, run the previous command again: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | uniq -c | nc termbin.com 9999
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Setting up binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu (2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.2) ... … Setting up binutils (2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.2) ... … Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.27-3ubuntu1) ...
<tomreyn> no need to share the output for this unless there will be errors
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, aye aye captain! Also Discover software updates thingy says there are updates available (blue dot)   https://termbin.com/4lsb
<tomreyn> right, to quote you: "7 not upgraded" -> you have 7 pending software updates.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn> right, to quote you: "7 not upgraded" -, so good idea to update them?
<tomreyn> that's up to you.
<tomreyn> it shouldn't matter for what we're doing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,what next?
<tomreyn> but generally you should install all security updates, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I thought the red ones were security & blue ones liek additional features like braille
<tomreyn> Shreddies: Run the commands in the first grey box at https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html and report their output
<tomreyn> Shreddies: that's possible, i'm not familiar with how kubuntu displays those graphically.
<tomreyn> actually you don't get additional features installed automatically, or selected for installation normally. there are just two update types really: security updates on the one hand and bug fixes (rarely feature improvements) on the other hand.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, this is weird,opened the link again but page was white with no grey boxrefresh fixed it though =/
<tomreyn> such can happen
<tomreyn> dont worry, just keep going
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, just to be double sure  … VERSION="$(sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | tail -1)" … echo 'Linux kernel command-line parameters required: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi='$VERSION'"'                    etc... that box
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> don't copy and paste it all at once, but line by line
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Sourcing file `/etc/default/grub' … Generating grub configuration file ...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-25-generic … Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-25-generic
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> tomreyn  Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-23-generic … Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-23-generic
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot1: just copy and paste the full session (what you ran and what it returned) to paste.ubuntu.com when you're done, then post the link here
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ^
<tomreyn> we now spent 2 hours on this
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, sorry =( I'm really slow    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KqH774BzvV/
<tomreyn> Shreddies: that's ok, i know you're doing as fast as possible. output looks good. please post this now:  cat /etc/ddefault/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Shreddies: that's ok, i know you're doing as fast as possible. output looks good. please post this now:  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, hope it comes with free cat etc...
<tomreyn> cats are included in the service
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Best service ever,now you don't get that with Windows you just get angry bieds 😊    https://termbin.com/a9t0
<tomreyn> :) so if you look at https://termbin.com/a9t0 this is a verbatim copy of the /etc/default/grub file
<tomreyn> and when you ran all those commands from the grey box, what you really did was just to add the    acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"    text to this file
<tomreyn> (you also had grub, the boot loader, updated to use this information during next boot)
<tomreyn> so you can now reboot and then post   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   again so we can see whether this workaround worked, or whether you should try tweaking the Windows version in this bis of text more
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ^
<tomreyn> i mean @Shreddies
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I read it but didn't understand it,just the command to keep a beep at start
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> tomreyn rebooting
<tomreyn> Shreddies: this file is an important factor in building the grub menu which displays when you boot, the one where you can choose to boot kubuntu or windows.
<tomreyn> by adding     acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"     there you changed how Kubuntu will boot, making it claim it is "Windows 2015" (which i think is the same as "Windows 10") when chattign to your firmware during boot.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Said pcie bus error when I shut down
<tomreyn> so we're making Linux claim it is this Windows version to hopefully have your firmware treat us like an adult and not "something weird i don't know how to deal with"
<tomreyn> ok, that was to be expected
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Lol.ok
<tomreyn> if we're lucky you're overcoming those now
<tomreyn> just to put all this work into perspective: we really only need to do this because you mainboard firmware is buggy as crap.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, lol the PC version of fake ID
<tomreyn> chances are they'll release more firmware updates for it, and when they do, you should install them. and try whether you can undo the workaround without getting those errors on your logs again
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, https://termbin.com/2cro
<tomreyn> undoing just means editing /etc/default/grub and making it    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""    again as it used to be, followed by running    sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> ^ take note on this so you'll remember ina few months
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, trying to understand it 1st 1 sec
<tomreyn> line 3 of https://termbin.com/2cro shows you the parameters you booted with:    Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-25-generic root=UUID=fd3f1f40-21e6-4e99-881c-63785bd1924a ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> once the mainboard vendor provides updated firmwares ("BIOS") and you installed them, try booting without those extra acpi_osi options again
<tomreyn> reading the log you just posted, i see that, unfortunately, the issue is still present:     ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.HEC.ECMD], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)
<tomreyn> also this     pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: 0000:00:1c.0
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Windows 10 Updates,right? or Lenovo stuff?
<tomreyn> 'lenovo stuff'
<tomreyn> bios updates for your specific computer model
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, so ,a repeat of the "fun" BIOS adventure of the other day?
<tomreyn> yes, but only when they released new versions
<tomreyn> i assume you'll be on the latest version so far
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, how will I know when they do?
<tomreyn> you'll regularly visit the download page and see which version is offered, i guess
<tomreyn> do you have friends who are more into computer hardware and could help walk you through this?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, yes but currently have a massive workload.My brother has Ubuntu but he has never done this before & doesn't know anything about it.WHat will happen if i install firmware BIOS updates and keep the changes we made in sneaking Kubuntu under the name of Windows 5?
<tomreyn> you mean "Windows 2015" presumably?
<tomreyn> it may prevent the issues you have now from getting solved. or help working around them. or neither.
<tomreyn> it's not really possible to predict it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, where do I go to undo that in the future ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, yes 2015 too much computer lingo getting mixed up in my brain sorry
<tomreyn> for now, you should keep rebooting, get into grub editing mode as explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Temporarily_Add_a_Kernel_Boot_Parameter_for_Testing   , look for the line starting "linux" and replace      Windows 2015     by one of the other versions listed at https://termbin.com/4lsb
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, what version do you recommend?
<tomreyn> move up from the bottom to the top, line by line
<tomreyn> after rebooting, run     journalctl -b | grep -E '(AE_NOT_FOUND|AER: Multiple Corrected error)'      and see how many lines it outputs. if less then it would output right now, you made progress.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> Sunny day, [13.08.19 23:23] … [In reply to IRC] … where do I go to undo that in the future ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> undoing just means editing /etc/default/grub and making it    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""    again as it used to be, followed by running    sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ^ take note on this so you'll remember ina few months
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn> <tomreyn, yeah but where will that line be? Do I need to insert something in terminal 1st or somewhere else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn> <tomreyn, I will reboot but which version of windows should I choose ?  1 Windows 2006 …       1 Windows 2009 …       1 Windows 2012 …       1 Windows 2013 …       1 Windows 2015  etc...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Menu does not appear like in the article, I pressed Esc on startu
<tomreyn> Shreddies: how do you dual boot if this menu doesn't show up?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Maybe pressed Esc too soon?
<tomreyn> how do you switch between booting to kubuntu and windows?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Power off and wait then menu comes up like in photo in article  except Windows appears on that menu
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot1: so this menu which comes up is the grub menu. it comes up by default on your system (because it's a dual boot system) so you do not need to press escape
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Magical unicorn powers.But seriously should I reboot somehow?
<tomreyn> escape would normally bring it up
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm pretty much out of patience here, it feels like i'm running in circles.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, My bad for wanting to follow article directions exactly. Oops! How do I get out of this menu though?
<tomreyn> select an entry to boot by pressing enter
<tomreyn> or press ctrl-alt-delete to reboot
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Yeah me too.best to do it another day. It's getting late anyway.
<tomreyn> ok. take note of the chat, maybe review it again that other day, and you may find the info you're looking for, since i already explained all the options you have now, and how i recommend to proceed.
<tomreyn> so my hope is that it'll get clearer by reviewing the chat log with a refreshed mind
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Yeah. Hitting Ubuntu on the grub menu will just make Kubuntu load like normal though
<tomreyn> the chat log should also be available on http://irclog.ubuntu.com in ~ half an hour
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Temporarily_Add_a_Kernel_Boot_Parameter_for_Testing explains how to edit an entry
<tomreyn> you just need to skip the escape / shift step since the grub menu always shows on your system
<tomreyn> i last explained this 9 minutes ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Found it had just somehow missed that I needed to press "e"
<tomreyn> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Can I do acpu_osi=Windows2013 and exit by ctrl alt delete & then call it a night.brain is really tired
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Is there no video tutorial for doing this online? I have no idea what they would call such a tutorial though
<tomreyn> the better tuotirals are usually text only
<tomreyn> *tutorials
<tomreyn> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html is a text only, and good. but i admit it's a rather advanced topic.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Yeah but I  don't have the same linux   /vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-lowlatency root=/dev/mapper/VG_OS-ubuntu_16.04_rootfs ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" splash $vt_handoff  it's similar though
<tomreyn> "e.g." stands for "exempli gratia", which is latin and "for example". it is an example.
<tomreyn> *means
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, My bad,I missed that bit at end of sentence,I'm making too many stupid mistakes out of fatigue best to press escape and reboot .Thanks for your help today really appreciate you being patient with the slow ignoramus 🐌
<tomreyn> You're welcome, Shreddies.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Sleep well!
<tomreyn> you, too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I shall be having dreans of lines of sudo stuff ha ha
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, there are worse things to dream about,so it's fine
#kubuntu 2019-08-14
<lordievader> Good morning
<memphisto> hi. it seems my battery percentage is dropping while on charger after yesterdays update... it says charging but it goes down...maybe its counting how much is left to 100%. Anybody has this?
<memphisto> it's new laptop..https://pastebin.com/kkHBUvMb
<memphisto> sorry, got diconnecte... about the battery percentag
<lordievader> Does the `energy` value go up?
<memphisto> no, it seems it goes down
<memphisto> ill try booting with older kernel
<memphisto> and will get back
<hewi> good afternoon, I have questions about korganiser, is this the propper spot?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<CAKE> I keep getting sudo apt install cowsayE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aedigital> packagekit.service or
<aedigital> apt-daily-upgrade.service probabilly is active
<CAKE> how do disable it
<CAKE> im a linux newbie also
<aedigital> search in google for systemctl
<BluesKaj> unattended upgrades runs in the background after logging in sometimes
<aedigital> yeap
<genii> Or if you wait a while it will finish using apt and it will free up again
<CAKE> ive waited
<CAKE> oh now it works
<tomreyn> piece of CAKE!
<CAKE> ok I googled systemctl
<Guest15432> hi
<il> when i reboot i go to tty and i cant open graphical interface
<aedigital> after login in tty try startx or startx -- :2
<crydotsnake-M> Hello Everyone! :).
<jubo2> kubuntu 19.04 locking screen even if being explicitly instructed in "Energy saving" not to do it
<jubo2> anyone have any idea. System is supposedly fresh
<Dragnslcr> jubo2- check System Settings -> Desktop Behavior -> Screen Locking
<Dragnslcr> Searching for "lock" in System Settings also shows it
#kubuntu 2019-08-15
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Sup
<leftist> how do you change the keyboard i'm having difficulties logging in on the keyboard and am being forced to use the on screen display.
<lordievader> Good morning
<crydotsnake-M> Good morning ! :)
<jubo2> Dragnslcr: Thanks 'Settings -> Desktop Behavior -> Screen Locking' is the one
<tux_> hello, i usually do not use kubuntu, but its the only distribution which works on my laptop. does the do-release-upgrade, when a new version is released, work without problems or is it better to install kubuntu completely new?
<crydotsnake-M> You dont need to install Kubuntu completely new. You can Upgrade the Kubuntu to the newest Version.
<tux_> crydotsnake-M: with do-relesae-upgrade?
<crydotsnake-M> I think yes. I never try it.
<tux_> crydotsnake-M: how did you upgrade kubuntu to the newest release, with the discover application?
<crydotsnake-M> I'm using KDE Neon.
<tux_> ok, then on 17.october i will try do-release-upgrade -d
<tux_> or -m desktop
<tux_> thank you crydotsnake-M
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<timplaz> Why cam I install any distro (ubuntu, Arch,Kali...ect) and use any DE (XFCE,MATE,Budgie...ect) and be able to change resolution but when I try KDE I am stuck with 800x600 only?
<timplaz> Also running in virtualbox on windows 10 host system
<lordievader> Did you install the extensions?
<TimPlaz> nebie here.....why can I not change my resolution? Stuck at 800x600 only.
<TimPlaz> Can change it in Ubuntu and others.
<TimPlaz> Running in virtualbox on windows 10 host.
<BluesKaj> TimPlaz, doesn't VB have a res setting for the guest OS?
<TimPlaz> Blueskaj, checking to see if I can find that now...
<TimPlaz> Blueskaj, Don*t see anything while runniing the VM. What's weird is I can run any distro of linux and I can change the resolution in all of them no matter what DE I use except KDE.
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the correct gpu driver installed on kubuntu
<crydotsnake-M> No Problem tux_
<markit> hi, is it me or kubuntu 19.04 (kde backports ppa) and 19.10 , ALT+TAB opens the windows switcher but then you can't move through the list anymore?
<markit> I do use ALT+TAB a lot to go back and forth to the last 'n' programs, now I'm limited to previous :(
<kapitain> hello_world
<crydotsnake-M> Hello
<CrazyTux> how is kubuntu different from kde neon?
<OerHeks> neon aims at newer packages? what does the wiki say?
<CrazyTux> which one is better?
<CrazyTux> for a newbie and non technical end user like me?
<OerHeks> no, you are not a newbie
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> I am a non technical end user.
<CrazyTux> I have never used KDE Plasma.
<CrazyTux> so I am new to KDE Plasma.
<OerHeks> good, have fun with plasma, neon is not supported here , #kde-neon
<CrazyTux> OerHeks: what about kubuntu?
<OerHeks> what about kubuntu?
<CrazyTux> btw, how much ram and cpu does kubuntu based on the latest lts version use at startup?
<CrazyTux> or when idle.
<OerHeks> all depends on your hardware and installed services
<OerHeks> so, you tell us?
<CrazyTux> my laptop runs on intel core i3 2.0 GHz quad core cpu and 4 GBs of RAM.
<CrazyTux> OerHeks: on your computer, how much does it use?
<gianni> ciao
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2019-08-16
<viewer|28> Good day support team
<viewer|28> how can I fix kdeinit could not open kmail?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jmangord> привет всем!
<trakinas> Hi! I'm trying to identify myself with the freenod NickServ, but I'm getting "command  unknown" messages. Very strange...
#kubuntu 2019-08-17
<gibbythegibster> Does this work?
<Gibbythegibster> Heya
<Gibbythegibster> I have no idea how this app works
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> My channel is ##forthenerds on freenode and it has a relay to telegram as well feel free to join us there as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> https://t.me/joinchat/DY8NUVD64FnkXZdzZPOJrQ
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> https://t.me/joinchat/DY8NUVD64FnkXZdzZPOJrQ
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> https://t.me/joinchat/Czlgu0CXbKnFhkLEa9cAIA
<Unit193> Swift110: Please don't advertise.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Ok bro
<Aristide> Hello !
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey aristide and b l ueskaj
<Aristide> Hi :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> How are you aristide
<crimson_king> On GNOME, there is Gnome Keyring which displays a password prompt when you use your SSH or GPG key, and offer a way to remember them so you don't have to type them again. Is is possible to achieve the same with KDE Wallet? Because currently, when I do Git operations or retrieve my passwords with `pass`, KDE Wallet doesn't interfere. The password prompt is in the terminal.
<[Relic]> one key ring to rule them all?
<user|19120> Hello
#kubuntu 2019-08-18
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot1> Ruta Gabriel was added by: Ruta Gabriel
<jubo2> I have this Kubuntu 19.04 that is on a single partition. I'm going to use Live Clonezilla to move it to a bigger SSD. The thing is that I think I want a separate root partition and separate /home. How could / should I go about this
<jubo2> Is it non-problematic to have a bunch of distros and them all accessing the same /home partition?
<aldiasin> hi
<jubo2> hi aldiasin
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<floown> Hello! In Kubuntu, it is better to mount partitions (on second HDD) in /mnt or /media?
<floown> data partition
<BluesKaj> floown, I use /media for 2nd drives
<BluesKaj> and set the UUID for it in /etc/fstab using sudo blkid
<user|40414> Is this the right place to ask a quick question?
<artur> oi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey all
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, quick question. Is there a way to get Kubuntu to mount detected drives on startup?
<[Relic]> as in always the same drives or in switching out different ones like a usb drive?
<LINKSWORD2> As in the drives that are physically within the system. Same drives.
<diogenes_> LINKSWORD2, gnome-disk-utility can do that.
<LINKSWORD2> Oh?
<LINKSWORD2> I can't find that.
<crydotsnake-M> Hello. How can i Join the Kubuntu Testers ?. I`m already in the Kubuntu Testers group on Launchpad. Was that everything i need to do?.
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: Hi. best thing is to join #kubuntu-devel
<RikMills> when testing of things is needed we usually ask on there. discuss bugs. coordinate new stuff etc
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Thank you a Lot!. Also on freenode or on Matrix?
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: on KDE matrix you can join a freenode channel - https://community.kde.org/Matrix#How_do_I_join_an_IRC_channel.3F
<crydotsnake-M> I'm in the Channel ! :))
#kubuntu 2020-08-10
<IrcsomeBot> Soo Lama was added by: Soo Lama
<IrcsomeBot> jhonn marin was added by: jhonn marin
<IrcsomeBot> <jhonn marin> buenas noches tengo un problema el sistema no reconoce microsd
<tom_> .
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilesanmi Victor> is it?
<paolo_> dropbpx doesn't work anymore on my kubuntu18.04.. if I launch the app nothing happen .. any suggestion hoe to fix it ?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @paolo_, Drop dropbox
<user|85539> how much ram consumption kubuntu?
<user|85539> than ubuntu?
<user|85539> ???
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, much less
<user|85539> hmmm thanks
<user|85539> can i run steam on kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, Yes. I am doing it since 4 years.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Works very well.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Use Kubuntu 20.04!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> the software store on Kubuntu is called "discover". Go there to install steam.
<user|85539> Great!  do use with wine or steam official version?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, Steam is official and native for Linux. No wine required.
<user|85539> ok. I use Ubuntu 18.04 for 7 months.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> There even is a thing called "steam play". that is a part of steam and helps to play windows games on Kubuntu. Works much better than using wine itself.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, Great!
<user|85539> really ? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> ever tried steam?
<user|85539> yes ı use on ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, yes
<user|85539> but i cant play gta5
<user|85539> available steam play for ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> do you know protondb?
<user|85539> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> https://www.protondb.com/app/271590
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> gta5 should work fine
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> filter by "20.04"
<user|85539> also Epic Games Launcher?
<user|85539> anyway. kubuntu supports snap and deb. packages?
<user|85539> i use keepasxc
<user|85539> i need iy
<user|85539> it*
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, no
<user|85539> why
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, lutris might work though, but I have never used it.
<Unit193> !info keepasssxc
<ubottu> Package keepasssxc does not exist in focal
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, because epic does not support a linux version.
<user|85539> okay
<user|85539> !info keepass
<ubottu> Package keepass does not exist in focal
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @ubottu, there is a snap for that!
<user|85539> :)
<Unit193> keepassxc also exists in repos..
<Unit193> (Helps if I spell it right!)
<user|85539> i have 8GB Ram intelcore i7 2.40GHz 1TB HDD. Should i switch to Kubuntu? Or should i stay with ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> actually keepassxc exists in the repo for 20.04 AND in the snapstore.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> LOL!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> You were faster
<user|85539> which subject?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, I would always use Kubuntu. Easier on the resources and better UI. But that is a personal preference. Try Kubuntu and compare. It's free!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> And come back if you have any questions. We will try to help!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, I was talking to Unit193. He corrected first.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @user|85539, When you install steam via discover software center, make sure that you choose "steam installer"!
<Unit193> He's gone man.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> he seemed a bit flaky. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @Unit193, But seriously, I am still on Kubuntu 18.04. Thinking about upgrading with the point 1 release now.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Do you know if steam works well now?
<Unit193> Never used steam before, so alas I cannot answer this.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @linuxophil, for me steam works find on 18.04.latest LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> installed directly from website back then and continued to work ever since
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @Unit193, Fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, Oh! Sacrilege!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I was always installing debs from the official sites for most software
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, But what about updates?
<Unit193> Ouch, a lot of upstreams don't know the first thing about Debian packaging, so you end up with weird hacks and of course they also sometimes install to /opt.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> the debs bring repos along
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> and in the case of steam specifically, it also updates itself if needed
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> like I have tried a few browsers like chrome or opera which likely wouldnt be in the kubuntu software center as they are proprietary and Discover updates them all
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, Any specific reason to not use snaps or flatpaks?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> for the browsers that is.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Steam is always kept up to date even in the repos.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> honestly never really used them but out of snap flatpak etc i prefer appimages as they dont need installing or root, also when downloading them, the website offered them as deb
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Because it is acually only the installer that is kept in the repos.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I mean where am I supposed to get a flatpak or snap from
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> appimages to me feel a lot like portable applications on windows which makes them pretty nice for me at least
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, Flatpak I do not know, but snaps are already built into every Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Are you using 20.04 or 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> 18.04 but currently on hiatus as my main user seems kinda dead
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> (login screen freezes down upon login)
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, True. I also use some of them. But for programs that need updates, appimages are suboptimal.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> yeah for the few I do use appimages they just update themselves
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, Oh., Then it is time for 20.04 anyway. 😉 Then you will find snaps via discover.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> but true for fully installed software the centralized updates are cool
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @linuxophil, of proprietary software?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, All snaps
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> but why should I even use a snap or flatpak if the deb works totally fine?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> The portal (snapstore) ist just integrated into discover.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @My1xT, Because you avoid potential dependency hell.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> And you get confinement.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> confinement?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> https://snapcraft.io/
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> permission management like on mobile OSses.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> but how are they supposed to get a snap for something that isnt officially released as snap and proprietary, wouldnt that be instant legal hell=
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> also google chrome for example isnt on snapcraft which isnt surprising
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> chromium is but if chrome is needed that wont help
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> or brave AND vivaldi which are both open source arent on snapcraft either
<Alexxxxx> Hi, How to change Application Dashboard background?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> (Photo, 1280x791) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qYziblqm/file_34623.jpg I'm getting no sound in Kubuntu 20.04.1 (fresh install). S/PDIF in ALSAMIXER won't go up. I can see the audio bars in PAVUCONTROL jump as sound is played. Speakers are OK. Worked fine in Ubuntu 20.04. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> @ronnietucker check the automute in alsamixer, it's muted by default, disable the automute
<BluesKaj> and spdif normally  doesn't have a volume ctrl
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, yeah automute is disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, ah. OK.  :)
<BluesKaj> @ronnietucker, intel audio chip?
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, I believe so, yes.
<BluesKaj> ok, run this , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel, if the driver loads properly there will be no output from the command, then reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> no output, so I'll try a reboot...
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, Nope. Still not a peep.
<BluesKaj> using analog out or spdif/hdmi ? check your audio device/profile selection in system settings>hardware>audio>advanced
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj> using analog out or spdif/hdmi ? check your audio device/profile selection in system settings>hardware>audio, using SPDIF. HDMI is OFF.
<BluesKaj> using digital stereo? then hdmi should be on even if you don't use that connection since it's fed from spdif
<BluesKaj> in some cases spdif is off if hdmi is off
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, I can enable it in PAVUCONTROL, but everything is unplugged and unavailable. I'll enable it anyway...
<BluesKaj> and of course check your vol ctrl in the audio icon in the panel
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, All at 100%. Still no sound.
<eeos> Hi everybody! There is still no way of upgrading to 20.04 LTS from 18.04 LTS using do-release-upgrade. Do you know of a way to upgrade without losing configuration and without using do-release-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> eeos, have aptience, the point is not ready so I'm assuming there are no release upgrades available yet
<BluesKaj> patience even
<BluesKaj> @ronnietucker, the I'm out of ideas, unless it's a hardware/connection/cable etc problem
<BluesKaj> then
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, Same hardware and cables wiere fine with Ubuntu 20.04. It's certainly an odd one.
<BluesKaj> check your audio device choice in VLC or the player you use, it's all I can think of atm
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, But I don't even get the test sounds or system sounds in KDE.
<BluesKaj> check F6/soundcard in alsamixer
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> Tried both [default] and 'HDA Intel'. Still nothing.
<BluesKaj> then I'm stumped, but I could be forgetting something, linux audio is such a dog's breakfast it's not hard to miss something
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, Is it worthwhile uninstalling/reinstalling PulseAudio? Or is it not doing much here?
<BluesKaj> I have successfully run without pulseaudio for yrs in the past , but since FF started using it I've bit the bullet and installed it on my system, but if live web audio isn't important then one can have good audio without pulse.
<BluesKaj> using intel audio only tho
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> I'll maybe give it a try later. Thanks for the help though.
<BluesKaj> @ronnietucker, there's one more thingg to try, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf/ and add this line to the bottom, options snd-hda-intel index=0
<DuckyBlender> Hello
<DuckyBlender> I have a problem
<raghukamath> hey guys, is plasma theme explorer present in kubuntu 20.04?
<raghukamath> http://notmart.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/plasmathemeexplorer.png this one
<BluesKaj> , application style, plasma style etc, yes
<raghukamath> May I know where in the system setting i can find it. I can't find the window that is shown in the screenshort shown in the link above
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Appearance
<Dragnslcr> There are Global Theme and Plasma Style settings
<miro__> hello
<miro__> what this is about?
<diogenes_> !topic | miro__
<ubottu> miro__: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<miro__> thx diogenes
<raghukamath> Dragnslcr: yes but those are not editable and I didn't find a way to open this http://notmart.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/plasmathemeexplorer.png window
<BluesKaj> plasma theme explorer is not available for 20.04, it's not in the repos/package manager ... an outside source perhaps a ppa on launchpad
<BluesKaj> raghukamath,^
<raghukamath> okay
<raghukamath> BluesKaj: i found it . it is avilable if you install plasma-sdk
<raghukamath> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @BluesKaj, STILL nothing.  :D
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ronnietucker, If you live boot to a 20.04.1 session, does sound work?
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @DarinMiller, Good question, I'll give it a try.
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @DarinMiller, Nope. No sound in the live Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So 20.04.0 worked, but 20.04.1 fails, correct? I don't recall if you already mentioned, is this a dual boot PC?
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @DarinMiller, I was using Ubuntu 20.04, but installed Kubuntu 20.04.1 over it. Sound worked OK in Ubuntu, but not in Kubuntu (for some reason). No hardware changes.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So to get back verified working system, did you try a live session of Ubuntu or earlier version of Kubuntu? Roughly speaking: sound is managed by the kernel, a sound server (jack or pulseaudio) , maybe a sound driver (alsa) and/or sound framework (i.e. phonon) and routed to the appropriate outputs by the DE.  So I am not sure what issue we are fighting.
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> I've had my Ubuntu since about 18.10 (maybe 18.04) which has upgraded over time to reach 20.04. I just decided the other day to try Kubuntu. Tried the live DVD, worked fine (never checked the sound though) and installed it over Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> It seems to be something that KDE is doing... ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When I have fought sound issues in the past, I have accidentally disconnected, turned off or muted  hw channels and blamed the sw.  So I am attempting to cover the bases.  Have you checked headphone vs line out vs hdmi outs to see any of the outputs are working?  (Again I apologize for late entry into the conversation, is this a laptop or desktop?)
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @DarinMiller, It's a desktop machine. The speakers worked fine with Ubuntu, so it's not them. Even then I still tried a new speaker just in case. … Checked the volumes. All at 100%. Even tried ALSAMIXER. All OK. PAVUCONTROL shows the audio bars moving as sound plays, but nothing through the speaker.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have headset jack on your PC and a headset you can test?  Sometimes the headset port will preempt the line out if SW thinks a headset is plugged in.
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> Got it! … Apparently I have two audio outputs on the back of my PC. For some reason it seems that Kubuntu decided to use this other output.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> I also found a LOT of dust and fluff behind my PC  😁
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu does allow you to specify the default output and direct sound per application to the desired hw.
<IrcsomeBot> jelempho was added by: jelempho
<Roey> hi
<Roey> my sound system has this nasty annoying bug and I was hoping someone here could help me solve it.  So - Microsoft Teams has an issue "connecting", as does Zoom, and Youtube hangs with a circular cursor, and Skyrim laaaaags before it shows the menu, and I think it's due to the Bluetooth speaker.
<Roey> ok, so I turned bluetooth off.
<Roey> I open pavucontrol and it says "waiting to establish connection"
<Roey> doens't show me nothing.
<Roey> what can I try next to diagnose this weird issue?
<Roey> DarinMiller: ^
<Roey> oh hi raghukamath
<Roey> and Dragnslcr
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Guys. Doesnt gnome extensions work in lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Never tried gnome extensions on KUBUNTU.  By chance, did you intend to ask on the lubutu channel?
<oerheks> interesting thought, mixing gnome and lxde
<oerheks> for gnome one should install gnome-tweak-tool, to control extentions..
<IrcsomeBot> Marilyn Pennix was added by: Marilyn Pennix
<tgp1994> Hey everyone, I'm currently stuck on 19.10 and having issues with do-release-upgrade. When I run the tool, the last output I see is the URL to check upgrade information. After that, it hangs without any output until I cancel it. It has a lengthy traceback which I've pasted here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VFnkKGtxyk/ Could someone help please?
#kubuntu 2020-08-11
<IrcsomeBot> raphaelavitarelli was added by: raphaelavitarelli
<R13ose> How do I improve the quality of my webcam?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How are you testing it?
<R13ose> By using Zoom
<R13ose> It is the built-in camera in my Lenovo laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Zoom and Teams work really well with my laptop and desktop camera's.  The reason I asked how you were testing is that kamoso is horrible on my laptop but Zoom/Teams works fine.
<oerheks> maybe a paid account gives a better picture
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have also seen in laptop reviews where the camera runs poorly when power is unplugged under Windows.  So, maybe some BIOS control may also influence camera frame rates.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Laptop camera or USB plugin?
<R13ose> Laptop built-in camera
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have an Android phone, you can use Droidcam to your apps with another camera source.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, install OBS as another option to test.
<R13ose> OBS?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's cross platform broadcasting SW many youtuber's use to create and cast their content.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's in the repos.  (sudo apt install obs-studio).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You can also try kamoso as it is a lightweight easy test.
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> Maybe my camera is not good quality
<R13ose> I have a Lenovo X1 Carbon laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Entirely possible the camera is poor quality, but that would be surprising on an X1 Carbon.  It might be that the linux driver for your camera is not driving it properly, but I have seen where different apps are able to drive operate  the same camera differently.  In my limited experience, Zoom seems to behave very well with the 2 camera's I have tested.
<R13ose> How do I make sure everything is updated in terms of drivers etc?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Drivers are built into the kernel.  A quick google search did not reveal any obvious driver/patches that are required under linux.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wait,  maybe this is the problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1100453/18-10-how-to-set-system-default-webcam
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Zoom has a Camera drop down option, did you check to see if you have more than one camera choice in the Zoom Settings, Video, Camera drop down?
<R13ose> Integrated Camera is the only one.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, so you may need to  disable the IR webcame.
<R13ose> :)
<R13ose> when I did dmesg |grep "Integrated IR Camera" nothing came up
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what if you dmesg  | grep Camera
<R13ose> nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo lsusb | grep cam
<R13ose> I did follow the second answer in the askubuntu you sent.  Now my webcam will not show up on discord or zoom.
<R13ose> How do I turn that back?
<R13ose> nothing with the lsusb command
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> rm /dev/video0
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> mv /dev/video0.original /dev/video0
<R13ose> Thanks.
<R13ose> Now how do I switch out my Integrated Camera?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo lsusb | pastebinit and paste link please
<R13ose> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hf9SRX6sxq/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install v4l-utils
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> v4l2-ctl --list-devices
<R13ose> Integrated Camera: Integrated C (usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6):
<R13ose> /dev/video0
<R13ose> /dev/video1
<R13ose> Does that mean there is no other camera?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have a single Logitech C260 plugged into desktop and a see a similar dual video0 and video1 listing (I doubt the C260 has IR capability)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So I suspect you lack the IR camera (If your video quality does not look like this pic, then your camera is probably working correctly: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1119743/how-do-i-change-the-default-webcam/)
<R13ose> Doesn't look like that
<R13ose> I mean it is not the best quality that is what I mean.  I see others who have better quality video than me
<R13ose> Anything else I can do?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Lighting can make a big difference.
<R13ose> What kind of lighting is best?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Indirect lighting to minimize shadows or lighting from outside using shades/shutters to minimize glare and shadows.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, ensure your webcam lens is clean (no smudges or dust bunnies).
<R13ose> Okay
<R13ose> Thanks for all the help
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> One other note, zoom is updated monthly to ensure to download the latest zoom.  Also, Zoom had an HD video option in the video settings so you might want to try that.
<R13ose> Let me try
<R13ose> I have the newest Zoom and HD video is on
<pieq> Hi!
<pieq> I've seen this news: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/kde-neon-ubuntu-20-04-download
<pieq> and I'd like to understand the differences between Kubuntu and KDE Neon. If both are based upon Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, and both are using KDE, what differences do they offer?
<pieq> It looks like KDE Neon has a "rolling release" approach with regards to KDE itself. Is that all?
<oerheks> kde uses backports already, no need for the Neon route
<oerheks> you want to join #kde too for this
<pieq> thanks oerheks, will ask there
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Newer versions of plasma also require newer versions of QT. Since QT is difficult to upgrade in Ubuntu's non-rolling enviro.  20.04 will not include plasma 5.19 even in backports.  Thus, 20.10 will have the latest versions of the KDE env.
<user|95727> best way to update 18.04 to 20?
<IrcsomeBot> eds_sn was added by: eds_sn
<user|95727> i don't see the option in any update searches
<user|95727> nevermind - google
<IrcsomeBot> MhdAthallah was added by: MhdAthallah
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> few more hours/days/weeks, it is ready when it is ready
<veXx> anyone got any ideas on what would make k3b unable to see both blank and non-blank dvds. it tells me "no optical drive found" but the disks are recognized by the rest of the system (e.g. i can browse non-blank, and it asks if i want to burn blank dvds with k3b). i checked groups and im apart of cdrom still and perms for /dev/sr0 is 660 (root / cdrom)
<veXx>  it asks if i want to burn blank dvds with k3b when i insert a blank disk*
<masonbee-M> veXx: Is it an encryption problem? Eg, VLC might recognise as it has encryption built into it but other programs might not?
<masonbee-M> veXx: https://linuxconfig.org/clone-burn-encrypted-dvd-using-linux
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<eeos> hi everybody! I am trying to understand the syntax of the file names in /etc/apt/ and its subdirectories .... I have not found anything useful, or full documentation. Anyone who can point out a good comprehensive document?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey eeos
<eeos> saruman-M:
<eeos> Swift110: sorry, hey there!
<eeos> IrcsomeBot: Swift110 .... who is IrcsomeBot?!
<BluesKaj> eeos, telegram users show up as IrcsomeBot:
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Lol
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you!
<eeos> Anyway, the man pages are not really complete and much documentation is out of date (for example on the structure and the names of files in the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ directory)
<eeos> That makes managing these directories a bit risky
<eeos> So of anyone cna point out some comprehensive documentation, it would be really appreciated.
<eeos> Google is not being very helpful.
<BluesKaj> eeos, what's your goal with the apt dirs, what are you looking for ?
<eeos> BluesKaj: I think you got in after I asked my question .... this was it: I am trying to understand the syntax of the file names in /etc/apt/ and its subdirectories .... I have not found anything useful, or full documentation. Anyone who can point out a good comprehensive document?
<eeos> BluesKaj: I administer a few machines, and I am a bit fed up of warning messages popping up everywhere because the names of the files are incorrect ....
<eeos> BluesKaj: for example,  in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/, if you add a temporary proxy file for apt, and then you want to set it aside for later when you rejoin the network, you just add the extension .save ....
<eeos> BluesKaj: but I discovered that only by trying and failing, because I could not find any documentation ....
<BluesKaj> eeos, perhaps this will help https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/sources.list.5.html
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you but it does not really.
<eeos> BluesKaj: because the syntax in the  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ is different ....
<BluesKaj> eeos, think should ask in #ubuntu chat since it is has a lot more knowlegeable users there than here
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you! I will do so .... I try not post in multiple places normally, but in this case it is justified.
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Guys is linux mint better than lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This is neither a Linux Mint nor a Lubuntu channel, so I doubt anyone here has that answer.
<nescius> Hi, I am wondering if there is any newer wifi dongle with drivers in kernel 5.4 (working in *buntu 20.04) do you know? can you suggest something?
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> @DarinMiller, Linux mint  group says linux mint is better. Lubuntu group says lubuntu is better. That's why im asking here.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I say Kubuntu is better. :)
<nescius> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> @DarinMiller, I ve only 2 gb ram, core 2 duo 2.5 ghz . Kubuntu wont run smoothly
<nescius> Aj: i was running kubuntu on worse machines, give it a try with live version on usb, it may work fine
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> For lack of a better description, how do I make scrolling in plasma(shell) work like in gnome-shell?
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> For example, on plasma scrolling the taskbar moves through the tasks rapidly instead of just moving one task away, while in GNOME the intensiveness of your scrolling does not determine how far away you'll scroll the given component, say the workspace switcher. I hope it makes sense
<user|61482> installing zoom on 18.04
<masacaai> what is konversation?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's a window into the past. :) (An IRC: internet relay client, predecessor to today's IM's platforms).
<IrcsomeBot> da_ni_el was added by: Droxine
<IrcsomeBot> aymenz99 was added by: aymenz99
#kubuntu 2020-08-12
<jsylvis> Hello - I'm trying to setup Kubuntu alongside an existing Gentoo install. I already have an EFI partition with grub I'd like to just extend - is there an easy way to do this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ummm, you want to install one of the "easiest to install" OS's along side one of the most difficult OS' and you have already installed the hard one.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure of the question, but an EFI partition can be shared across multiple distro's.  During install, ensure to select the existing EFI partition as one of the install partitions and Kubuntu will now be the primary boot device.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You will need to update the boot priority in Kubuntu or fix it Gentoo if you want Gentoo to be the primary boot OS.
<jsylvis> I selected the existing EFI partition and waited out the install; a quick mount of it indicates nothing obvious has changed. Grub config still present and unmodified, etc. Is that expected? I suppose I'm not entirely familiar with how the EFI partition acts as an entrypoint.
<jsylvis> I'm also not really sure I care which of those two is the "primary" as long as they're both bootable
<jsylvis> I had thought they could both use the same Grub install but that doesn't seem to be quite as easy to pull off via automagic config generation
<jsylvis> I got a lucky google result - https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/335247/two-linux-distributions-grub-does-not-detect-other-one - sounds reasonable, going to give it a whirl. Thanks for the tip.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was trying to find a snapshot of  the Disk Setup step of the install showing the /boot/efi partition selected and set to efi boot....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ubuntu also has a grub boot repair utility that is very good at auto correcting grub issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This may also work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<stvnstck> wow 11 or 2006
<stvnstck> or, of
<stvnstck> different planet then
<IrcsomeBot> lotus Kamal was added by: lotus Kamal
<IrcsomeBot> rishan_exe was added by: rishan_exe
<BaltecoTroll> guys? what should i do with no system tray and "this plugin is compiled against incompatible Plasma version 346368 This build is compatible with 5 .0.0 ( 327680 ) to 5.72.0 ( 346172 )
<BaltecoTroll> org.kde.plasma: Applet "org.kde.plasma.systemtray" could not be loaded." ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6gJvGqbN/file_34715.jpg But i am getting such errors
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Fwd from lpranam: But i can boot in safe graphics
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Fwd from lpranam: I have dual monitor setup and i need drivers so i can not use nomodeset even after installation
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Fwd from lpranam: I am using asus tuff 505gt … I7-9750 … Nvidia Gtx 1650
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Fwd from lpranam: Thanks in advance
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> This errors are when i try to install from freshly downloaded and created bootable flash drive
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Updated: i can get to the desktop in safe graphics mode but that too freezes after a few seconds
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> I just removed plasma-discover as I prefer the terminal and I still have muon. Which package is responsible for the updates applet on the system tray?
<IrcsomeBot> <Darkfine313> @jelempho, Try to found package with word "notificator" or something like that
<p5> hi
<p5> i heard ubuntu 20.10 had 150+ restricted packages installed by default...is this policy the same with kubuntu (and perhaps other official derivatives)?
<p5> or can kubuntu choose to minimize non-free/nonlibre packages compared to ubuntu itself?
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> Hi there! I've a Intel - Nvidia Optimus Notebook and working with 2 monitors, when I restart the laptop my display settings are reseted, and I have to set my primary monitor every time, could you help me please? … I just installed the 20.04 version
<eeos> jelempo: did you try with autoremove? I do the same on any new installation .... remove update-notifier and update-notifier-common
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> @eeos, It's not installed
<eeos> @jelempho: then you should be OK!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyone have spare machine and want to help test then next gen wifi tools, go here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-improved-wifi-via-iwd/17795
<eeos> @DarinMiller: I may have a spare machine, is this a restricted software or fully open source?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> fully open sw mostly written by Intel to replace WPA_supplicant (slightly more details foud here: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Looking-At-IWD)
<eeos> DarinMiller: thanks, I see whether I can dig something out
<eeos> DarinMiller: our machines are all still on 18.04 though .... unfortunately.
<hayafumi> yes
<IrcsomeBot> pik0chu007 was added by: pik0chu007
<viewer|94> hi i am about to install kubuntu.
<viewer|94> I want to ask what is the size that the partition in which the operating system is installed should be
<viewer|94> im going to install rigth now
<viewer|94> someone can help me?
#kubuntu 2020-08-13
<steve7233> Please hel[. I just tried to install virtualbox from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads , and the QApt package installer says "error can not satisfy depedences". How do I fix this?
<steve7233> [18:29] [Error] Please: Unknown command.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> virtualbox/focal-updates 6.1.10 is in the 20.04 repos, thus I recommend installing that instead.
<steve7233> Stupid program. konversation thought I wase entering a command but I was asking for help on getting virtualbox to install. QApt says, "can not satisfy depedancys". installing packge from, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads then, https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/6.1.12/virtualbox-6.1_6.1.12-139181~Ubuntu~bionic_amd64.deb
<steve7233> Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you find instruction to install bionic packages on focal?  Are you sure you downloaded the 20.04 version of VB?
<steve7233> I just tried again and the file saver is asking me if I want to overwite the fille so yes I downloaded the correct one.
<steve7233> website says Ubuntu 19i.10/20.04
<steve7233> sticky keyboard.
<oerheks> why not use the good packages from softwarecenter??
<oerheks> "they" have no focal candidates https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/6.1.12/
<steve7233> an old post says that one is an OSE version and is not supported.
<oerheks> yeah.. but no focal candidates
<oerheks> you have to wait.
<steve7233> I need it for Learnkey as the Linux version of Firefox appears not to work with their web site, so I am trying to run Win 10 Pro VM.
<oerheks> ohh, use KVM
<oerheks> https://getlabsdone.com/10-easy-steps-to-install-windows-10-on-linux-kvm/
<steve7233> Thanks I will give it a try.
<steve7233> Probaly have to rebuild my VM. That would suck.
<steve7233> See you folks later.
<steve7233> The instructions at https://getlabsdone.com/10-easy-steps-to-install-windows-10-on-linux-kvm/#Creation-of-Windows-10-KVM-VM do not work.
<steve7233> OK. They have the wrong command. They say 'virt manager", but it should be "virt-manager".
<steve7233> The virtual machine manager says 'QEMU/KVM - Not Connected'.
<steve7233> where  can I get help setting up KVM?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xUCfWGEa20
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or this one might be better: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYKkaVK0_A
<steve7233> IRc dosn't seem very helpful at the moment.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> (Photo, 1076x940) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iyKnO9BT/file_34753.jpg Hi, does anyone know how to add this option to plasma? It should work with Nvidia in the 'On Demand' mode, when I use the neveau drivers I saw a similar option trough the advanced settings of the launcher but when I switch to the nvidia drivers can't find the option
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Looks cool, I can't help you btw
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> @Franzpow, I've been testing distros these days, the ones that have the option are Ubuntu, Pop_Os and Linux Mint, but I really like kubuntu/ Kde Neon, would be great to have that
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> If anyone knows please 🙏
<oerheks> with nvidia drivers installed, they are already activated?
<oerheks>  sudo lshw -c video # would show
<IrcsomeBot> NaYaN DaS was added by: NaYaN DaS
<IrcsomeBot> <NaYaN DaS> (Video, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UMOslvo6/file_34755.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <NaYaN DaS> why is this occuring
<oerheks> can you describe the issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <NaYaN DaS> when i try to boot from usb to install kubuntu the screen jst keeps flickering
<catalin> Hi!
<catalin> Is there a way to see some logs. Entire computer crashes randomly at times. Mouse still moves on screen. Num Lock is frozen. Whole screen (except for mouse) is frozen.
<catalin> Ctrl-Alt-Del repeatedly won't make the system restart.
<catalin> I'm running Kubuntu 20.04
<catalin> ??
<matthew_> Hello is it possible to have a seperate theme for some applications. I want to use breeze dark however some applications break when using it (black text on black background).
<diogenes_> matthew_, what applications?
<BluesKaj> catalin, alt+space type konsole, in the konsole type reboot
<matthew_> libreoffice is the only one i've noticed so far
<catalin> crashed again just now
<catalin> i'm back
<catalin> crash happens following the entry: Catalin kernel: [131647.456973] nouveau 0000:03:00.0: Xorg[938]: nv50cal_space: -16
<catalin> according to Google: nv50cal_space *basically* means the GPU has hung -- it's when we run out of IB space for pushbuf submission.
<diogenes_> catalin, ask in /j #nouveau
<diogenes_> matthew_, look in synaptip for libreoffice specific themes, other apps might even be gtk or some proprietary compiled with builtin libs like zoom or anydesk.
<matthew_> thanks I'll have a look
<catalinp86> [Channel] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<catalinp86> despite registering a nick and all
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> @Daniel, Could someone help me with this please? 🙏
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Daniel, did you install the NVidia drivers?
<jwednesday> hi all I have an issue with my TouchPad not working after changing the hard drive to an SSD in a Dell n5010 with Kubuntu 20.04.1 installed. I tried several things prior to reinstalling the OS and I am stuck as to what to try next. Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does the touchpad work when Live booted?
<jwednesday> I didn't test that. brb
<jwednesday> The answer is no the touchpad does not work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The last item in this article says the touchpad can be toggled... by chance is this the problem? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=270489
<jwednesday> hold on. I tried the toggle but not under the circustances that you just mentioned. Let me try it again. When I toggled it prior, it kept saying it was off
<jwednesday> In regard to the touchpad button, it says, "Touchpad Off"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2 things to check: Sytem Settings -> Input Devices -> Trouchpad -> Gener: Device enabled.  If device is not available ensure the touchpad enabled in the BIOS.  Maybe BIOS needs updated?
<jwednesday> I tried the system settings but have not done the bios update. I am struggling with it. I download the fill but cannot get "first boot" or initial boot to come up.
<jwednesday> fill=file
<jwednesday> I cannot get the usb to be bootable. There is a Ubuntu program but it does not exist in Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This might work (I have used UNetbootin several years ago): https://vander.host/knowledgebase/operating-systems/how-do-make-a-usb-bootable-dos-drive-to-update-a-pc-bios-using-linux/
<jwednesday> I looked for it in Kubuntu 20.04 but it doesn't seem to exist.
<jwednesday> am I wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Step 2: add the repository to enable unetbootin install.
<jwednesday> ok, I ran the bios update and it went from A04 to A15. I found a driver for the Touchpad on the Dell site downloaded it and it would not run. The message says cannot run in DOS mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Dell drives are typically on for window.  Ensure the TP is enable in the BIOS (I have never seen a BIOS toggle a touchpad, just going by the comments in the link above).  Also, did you try the shortcut toggle after the BIOS update?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Maybe the toggle requires using the function key as part of the shortcut depending on the state of the function key8 default?
<jwednesday> ok, let me check
<jwednesday> ok, I checked in the bios and there is no TP setting. I checked in setting and under input devices the message says No Touchpad found. Under enable/disable Touchpad things are grayed out.
<jwednesday> Is there some way I can run the exe file related to the TP?
<diogenes_> jwednesday, tried reinstalling the driver?
<jwednesday> the error I got was that I could not run in DOS mode. Is there something I should change? Also, I looked under keyboard and it says I am using the generic one and not Dell ... hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> touchpad windows drivers do not apply to linux.
<jwednesday> oh
<jwednesday> I get it now ... I have not worked in the Windows world for a long time.
<jwednesday> Do you think it has anything to do with XORG setting or permissions?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> cat /proc/bus/input/devices > ip.txt & kate ip.txt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ctrl-f for touch
<IrcsomeBot> thealmightyhimself was added by: thealmightyhimself
<jwednesday> 1 sec
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am reading off of the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but that webpage somewhat assume the touchpad is enabled and working.  From your description, I think your touch is disable via HW/BIOS.
<jwednesday> the only weird one I see is HID 413c:8161 ... not sure what that is
<jwednesday> the external mouse is working
<jwednesday> I followed the remove of the synaptics
<jwednesday> I uninstalled and reinstalled xserver-xorg-input-synaptics. When I went to reinstall it I saw at the top it said suggested packages ... gpointing-device-settings and touchfreeze. There are no apt-get packages and said referred bto by another package.
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> @DarinMiller, Yes, I did that, everything went ok, I didn't have any error, after rebooting, I opened Nvidia xserver settings and changed the mode to 'On Demand' everything works fine, suspend works ok too, but I have to reconfigure my monitors every reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Daniel, ensure to System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> Display configuration to arrange the monitor layout as that seems to have the "last say" for the configuration layout after reboot.
<jwednesday> where would I find the nvidia settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Under System Settings -> Settings  (or alt-spacebar and type nvdia-settings <enter>)
<jwednesday> I don't have any nvidia settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> @DarinMiller, I go there every reboot, and the settings are ok but the monitors are not according to that settings, I mean that the settings show me the primary monitor being the 2nd one but in real life is the first one, another interesting thing I forgot to mention is that every while the laptop monitor goes black and I have to change something in the display settings to make it work again.
<jwednesday> interesting. Should I have nvidia installed? I have no issues when I reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not unless you have an Nvidia card.  My reply was directed at Daniel.  (Frustrating limitation of non-threaded chats....)
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> Another interesting thing that I read in the forums and is true in my case, is that if I disconnect the 2nd monitor, reboot and connect the monitor again, it works fine and remembers the settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> I have this problem with KDE Neon too, Ubuntu and Mint work fine, but I would like to switch to Kubuntu or Neon the following days
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have a monitor that does not always wake from sleep before the video init completes (issue on both windows and linux).  I use this script (assign to kb shortcut meta+shift+f) to fix the sleeping monitor. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v6gwKJQPfc/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But all my laptops work fine (except in Wayland mode under Neon Dev unstable - but I somewhat expect strange issues with NDU)
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniel> @DarinMiller, Ok Darin, thanks! I'll check this in my testing partition, thanks!
<jwednesday> I'm guessing I have to file a bug report
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Check out this reference:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_Inspiron_N5010#Touchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> looks like you need to install the following to use it: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_Inspiron_N5010#Touchpad
<omerbustun> hello
<hrv> anyone ? soft for rooting mobile
<ville_> kubuntu rules!
<ville_> kubuntu rules!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> preachin' to the choir... :)
<ville_> Hi, bot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ircbot is an IRC bridge to telegram....
<thomas> hey
<Guest57664> hi'
<ville_> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I have installed amdgpu drivers, and the repo points to a local folder. Any way I can update without having to reinstall the whole thing?
#kubuntu 2020-08-14
<IrcsomeBot> <lotus Kamal> (Photo, 857x598) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/S61mcacu/file_34785.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @lotus Kamal, @DarinMiller
<R13ose> The panel I'm using is on auto hide but sometimes, it doesn't auto hide and is stick on top of programs.  Right now, this isn't auto hiding.  What do I do to fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If the panel is not autohiding, it's most like an app either in the tray or task manager section that is requesting attention.
<R13ose> How do I know which app that is?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Some apps have red dots, some change the icon color slightly. It's usually IM apps like telegram or teams.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I just click on anything that's open until I find the app.
<R13ose> I don't use either on desktop.  The only apps open are Discord and Opera Browser
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<akb> helloo anybody outthere
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Fwd from linuxophil: Hey guys! After an update, my Kubuntu 18.04 does not start anymore. After grub all I see is this:
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MX0b8VBg/file_34798.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Fwd from linuxophil: Normally it should ask me for the decryption password.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Does anyone know what to do here?
<eeos> Any news on the do-release-upgrade option?
<oerheks> eeos, nope, upgrade path is not out yet.
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> few more hours/days/weeks....
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> oerheks! a simple update on my Kubuntu 18.04 just broke my system!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> see above
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> can you help?
<oerheks> linuxophil, looks like a dirty filesystem, not closed properly, or maybe a bad block
<oerheks> run a fsck from live usb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> the shutdown after the update (done via discover) did get stuck. after half an hour, I held down the power button and restarted that way.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> thanks for answering!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> I have started from a Kubuntu 20.04.1-USB and am rescuing the data first. Then I will follow your advice!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Thanks a lot!
<oerheks> good luck !
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @oerheks, thx!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> so is it correct that the fschk runs automatically when I start from the USB?
<oerheks> no.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> oh
<oerheks> first you need to determin what partition is broken
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> on the new ubuntu isos it says so on boot and if you do not want it, you have to interrupt.
<oerheks> ok, never seen that, i think it is oke to use it.
<eeos> oerheks: thanks a lot!
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> How to install the last plasma KDE 15.9 in KUbuntu 20.04 LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @GalantGTR, Not possible as kde devs made it require newer qt than is on 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @RikMills, Hi Rik!
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/R3bXVnY4/file_34808.jpg No new updates available
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Qt 5.12.8
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Did you see my problem with a non booting Kubuntu 18.04 after update via discover? I am just asking because it might be relevant to others. Scenario: XPS13 9350 with just Kubuntu 18.04 on it. LVM with LUKS (because I needed encryption and the only way in the installer to get it was via LVM). Last update was about a week ago. updated today. Restarted. Laptop froze on reboot. Had to hold down power button. After that error after
<IrcsomeBot> grub.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @linuxophil, @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @linuxophil, All I can suggest is try the previous kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @RikMills, Tried that did not do anything.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @GalantGTR, Qt and Plasma do not get major version upgrades, especially on a LTS release
<IrcsomeBot> <Marilyn Pennix> (Photo, 603x898) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Foukt00N/file_34810.jpg market leader
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<murat_> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Why does kubuntu insist on making the wifi signal weak?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> On windows my wifi is detected as strong, but kubuntu struggles too much trying to connect
<diogenes_> Zoth_Ommog, it's not Kubuntu but the driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Then how do I fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I used the driver manager which says Realtek 8821C, rtl8821 cd-dkms open source
<diogenes_> Zoth_Ommog, to look if there is an alternative one, otherwise not much you can do.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Maybe follow these instruction to see if wifi support improves: https://medium.com/@kimiyukiyukawa/installing-rtl8821ce-network-controller-on-ubuntu-335d8ccb8a92
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> It's the same as the open source one isn't it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It might be, but I don't have time to verify at the moment.
<Frogger-> Hi folks.  I'm trying to remove an obsolete kernel, linux-image-5.4.0-39-generic.  But when I "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-5.4.0-39-generic", apt says that "linux-image-unsigned-5.4.0-39-generic will be installed".  How do I prevent that installation?
<oerheks> sudo apt autoremove; would take care of unused kernels
<Frogger-> No, it didn't.
<tomreyn> Frogger-: if you'll request to remove both packages in a single command   apt purge linux-image-5.4.0-39-generic linux-image-unsigned-5.4.0-39-generic    it should either just work as you intended or tell you why it can't
<Frogger-> tomreyn: Thank you!   That worked.
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, 20.04 ist LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> @RikMills, Is that right that doesn't have any solution to install the new plasma?
<oerheks> GalantGTR lots of news about QT last year, https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-offering-changes-2020
<oerheks> pay for it
<IrcsomeBot> Pitorru Pollon was added by: Pitorru Pollon
#kubuntu 2020-08-15
<IrcsomeBot> <Pitorru Pollon> hi guys, MY letter M in lowercase stopped working, soMeOne knows why?
<IrcsomeBot> <Pitorru Pollon> when i type it in the browser or in soMe apps does the effect like its typed but it doesnt show that's why IM putin all M uppercase
<IrcsomeBot> <Pitorru Pollon> thanks by ant btw
<viewer|32> Hello
<viewer|32> Can someone tell me what is the difference between Kubuntu 20.04 and 20.04.1
<viewer|32> Hello, anybody there?
<viewer|32> Seems like an idle chat channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> It's just minor updates
<flejm> hi
<flejm> is every pendrive bootable?
<flejm> I have some problem with bootable pendrive and I don't know what I can do
<gnoob> flejm: I think they should all work.
<gnoob> have you tried USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 ports?
<flejm> no, I tried only one port, I have two pendrives and first pendrive is without problem bootable, but the second pendrive is not bootable
<flejm> I think that I should try the other usb ports
<flejm> thanks
<flejm> thanks, the problem with bootable pendrive is solved
<Guest96910> Hello
<Guest96910> Anybody there? I want help installing Kubuntu
<Guest96910> Hello
<Guest96910> Why isn't anyone answering?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Nobody was answering because nobody was here.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> we do this on our free time.
<Guest96910> I want some help, please
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> How can I help?
<Guest96910> I have Windows and Linux Mint already installed
<Guest96910> I want to remove Linux Mint and install Kubuntu
<Guest96910> But keep Windows
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> that is out of my expertise.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> I know what I would do, but I am not confident enough to share.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> make sure you have good backups!
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> clonezilla
<Guest96910> I have backups in a removable drive
<Guest96910> What should I do, please tell, anyone
<Guest96910> hello dani
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Go to windows and delete the linux partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Then follow the guide for dualboot install
<Guest96910> Okay thanks
<floown> hello
<floown> On a dedicated server Ubuntu, I try to add a glue record for manage my DNS record for my domains. The syntaxe shoud be hostname.mydomain.tld    or    ns.mydomain.tld    ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<anshm> Hey guys can anyone help me with upgrading to 20.04.1 from 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> Mitesh Patel was added by: Mitesh Patel
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me the steps to install ubuntu on a win 10 machine so that I can use a dual-boot menu when booting?
<rosco_y> I always wind up hitting f12 during boot to go into the system bios to select a drive to boot.
<rosco_y> now i want to resize a drive, make a partition and install linux on the new partition--but I'd like to do it right.
<tomreyn> rosco_y: so you're bios booting then, not uefi?
<rosco_y> tomreyn, ty.  No, I just checked, my system is using uefi, but I don't know what that is
<tomreyn> so, both bios boot and uefi boot can have a boot menu, just.. they usually work very differently.
<rosco_y> uefi obvously being a new versio of bios?
<rosco_y> or is that obvious at all?
<tomreyn> it's an incompatible replacement
<tomreyn> but yes, it's newer
<rosco_y> groan...how can anyone keep up?
<tomreyn> to make things more difficult to understand, many mainboard firmwares support both boot mechanisms, but not at the same time, so you need to select one.
<rosco_y> do you recommend i select one or the other?
<tomreyn> and to make it even worse, most mainboard manufacturers refer to the mainboard firmware as "BIOS" wbven when it's a UEFI firmware
<tomreyn> wbven -> even
<rosco_y> I ran "msinfo" which reported that my "BIOS" is uefi
<tomreyn> see :)
<rosco_y> seeing how I find this all so confusing, maybe I'd better skip installing linux on my machine....
<rosco_y> I'll probably wind up with ground hamburger
<rosco_y> It'd be a big job to rebuild everything from scratch
<tomreyn> it's not easy to recommend one of the two to you, because they scenario you were suggesting (selecting system to boot from mainboard firmware UI generated menu when you have OSes installed on separate disks) is actually easier to achieve in a legacy BIOS boot setup.
<tomreyn> on the other hand i'd recommend UEFI for forward compatibility.
<rosco_y> I hear what you're saying.  Safter to stick with UEFI going forward.
<tomreyn> you shouldn't be worried about installing kubuntu on your system. if anything will destroy your ability to boot the other OS, it's be windows
<tomreyn> *it'll be
<rosco_y> :( That's what would take a lot of time to restore.
<rosco_y> I'm relying on windows quite a bit, but I could try some things in linux.
<tomreyn> but i do recommend you read up on the uefi boot process, and get an understanding of how it uses a so-called "efi system partition" with boot loaders stored on it, to boot.
<tomreyn> your other option is to use WSL2 on windows, it's not as good a running ubuntu natively, but can still enable you to lern much.
<tomreyn> *kubuntu
<rosco_y> Thank!  I'll do that for a while, if I get comfortable with it, I'll go ahead with it.
<tomreyn> or even run a full kubuntu with the graphical user interface in a VM
<tomreyn> such as under virtualbox
<rosco_y> I can't run virtual machines because I have windows home ed
<tomreyn> yes you can
<tomreyn> just not using microsofts hypervisor
<rosco_y> uhm....more misunderstandings on my part--
<rosco_y> oh, I didn't think of that!
<rosco_y> I've used vbox in the past--I like it!
<rosco_y> That's what I'm going to try first here!  -- no cutting up my hard drives, no muss, no fuss!
<tomreyn> cool, good luck. you can ask virtualbox questions in #vbox, windows questions in ##windows
<rosco_y> Thanks again--I really appreciate your help!!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> note you can also do it the other way around
<tomreyn> kubuntu -> virtualbox -> qindows 10
<tomreyn> but maybe that's not for you, yet ;)
<tomreyn> if your hardware is good enough (enough ram, cpu from the past 5 years and not the cheapest one), and you don't need good graphics performance in windows (or have two graphics chipsets), i do recommend to try it.
<Nitec> Hi, i want to add a new static interface in /etc/network/interfaces, but this file doesn't exist in 20.04 release. In release 18.x this file exists & it works as it should. How/where can i do this now in 20.04?
<tomreyn> Nitec: are you using this as a desktop or server computer?
<Nitec> desktop
<tomreyn> Nitec: configure networking using network manager
<tomreyn> if you prefer to do it from a CLI, there are nmcli and nm-tui
<tomreyn> Nitec: if you need something more complex you can use netplan to write a network-manager configuration for interfaces you want configured statically, and configure those to be dynamically configured using the NM GUI/applet.
<alinux> hey all
<alinux> using latest version of kubuntu and installed vmware player. i have weird icons including "the home icon",also down to usb and cd-rom's.. icons are weird.. any one know why ?
<alinux> https://ibb.co/y5PDLht
<alinux> https://ibb.co/Pxd6s6v
<alinux> https://ibb.co/XbDygWb
<alinux> please ?
<alinux> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <nonamex777> ы
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sry, no clue here.
<tomreyn> ensure that the tthird-party software you installed is supported by its vendor on your version of kubuntu. use their support channels, contact their support.
<tomreyn> alinux: apparently you're looking for https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/2129859
<alinux> tomreyn: my problem is that the host is not supported yet ?
<alinux> how come.. it installs fine with no problems..
<tomreyn> alinux: not something we can answer here
<alinux> okay thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<alinux> then.. i have an odd dolphin problem
<alinux> when i open a folder with files/movies/songs it takes some time to generate the previews inside subfolders
<tomreyn> for the virtualization: you could try virtualbox or virt-manager with quemu-kvm instead
<alinux> like 1/2/3 secs
<alinux> but when i open the folder again after closing it does refreshing again
<alinux> tomreyn: yes i could.. but i need 3D !
<tomreyn> either can do certain levels of 3d acceleration under some circumstances
<tomreyn> there's also #LookingGlass
<alinux> i only have 1 gpu
<tomreyn> https://github.com/joeknock90/Single-GPU-Passthrough
<tomreyn> alinux: ^
<alinux> yeah i did read this too :D
<alinux> ill try that one day
<ricardo> hI
<hannah> Hey, it's me, Hannah Montana, coming at you live from the Hannah Montana Linux-based operating system.
<tomreyn> hannah: sorry to hear that. this channel is about kubuntu, though
<hannah> Hey, Hannah Montana here, the Hannah Montana Linux-based operating system actually runs on Kubuntu 9!
<hannah> Also TF you mean "sorry to hear that" what's that supposed to mean, huh?
<gnoob> OMG, I can't believe she was really here.
#kubuntu 2020-08-16
<IrcsomeBot> Anna Hudson was added by: Anna Hudson
<IrcsomeBot> Bari Eriotes was added by: Bari Eriotes
<lordrishav> Hello
<lordrishav> How do I update Plasma using the Backports PPA?
<lordrishav> Can anybody tell me?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04 plasma updates are restricted to point releases. Major version updates are not possible to due to dependencies on newer versions of QT.
<lordrishav> You mean, the Backports PPA is useless?
<lordrishav> DarinMiller: ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not entirely useless, since QT is used for many apps and across multiple distros, it will not be upgraded. So far, only a few packages exist in the focal ppa: MSI GE66 Raider
<lordrishav> That means I have to wait till 20.10 to get Plasma 5.19?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2 options *buntu based distros for the latest plasma: KDE Neon or Kubuntu 20.10 (still in early release, not recommended production environments).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What features/bug fixes are you missing that are in 5.19?
<lordrishav> Some stability
<lordrishav> And the bouncing icons
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Stability?  Are you seeing crashes or memory leaks?
<lordrishav> I used a later version of Plasma on my Linux Mint
<lordrishav> And it seemed to run a bit faster
<lordrishav> And heated the CPU less
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow, Mint must have their own PPA that updates QT versions.  I was not aware the Mint group was went to that much trouble.
<lordrishav> It was not an official desktop of Linux Mint, I installed Plasma using apt install plasma-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of QT?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Plasma 18.5 has been quite stable 4 machines that are running here.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, GG has been running quite well on my test machine.  So if you have a test machine, I recommend giving 20.10 a spin.
<viewer|65> Hello
<viewer|65> Sorry, I have to restate my question because of some network disturbances
<viewer|65> How do I update Plasma using the Kubuntu Backports?
<diogenes_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<viewer|65> I have currently 18.5
<viewer|65> I want to update to 19
<viewer|65> Of Plasma
<viewer|65> How do I do so?
<viewer|65> Hello
<viewer|65> Anybody there?
<mparillo> If you would like to test GG Daily Builds (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds) you can install it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<IrcsomeBot> Baumsn was added by: Baumsn
<IrcsomeBot> <Baumsn> Hi! I have issues with my iwlwifi 8265 on a fresh Kubuntu installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Baumsn> The wifi adapter is recognized but I cannot get it to work
<IrcsomeBot> <Baumsn> Kernel 5.4.0
<lordrishav> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Baumsn> Hi!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordrishav> How do I install a Debian Package using gdebi directly from Dolphin?
<lordrishav> I have gdebi already installed
<lordrishav> Because I don't like QApt
<BluesKaj> lordrishav, https://itsfoss.com/gdebi-default-ubuntu-software-center/
<IrcsomeBot> Varun Krishna was added by: Varun Krishna
<IrcsomeBot> <Varun Krishna> I already had 18.04 kubuntu now I have overwritten the same with 20.04.1 and formatted the ef3 partition only and didn't alter the swap partition. After installation, kubuntu is opening in recovery mode and not in normal booting … Kindly help me
<user|32479> how can add tamil font
<lundrvs> Go to System Settings. On "Appearance" tab, look for "Fonts", then go to "Font Management" and search for it
<R13ose> How do I get my laptop to instantly wake up from sleep?
<user|46003> hello
<user|46003> hello
<user|46003> what**
<user|46003> i need suport
<user|46003> help
<user|46003> Erreur du chargement du fichier QML : file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.taskmanager/contents/ui/main.qml:27:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.taskmanager" is not installed
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen>  I can't find where the heck are the wireless hotspot settings
<Atlenohen> all I get is "Network Connections"
<Atlenohen> Can it be done with GUI at all?
<mparillo> I have not tried myself, but promising results from: https://www.google.com/search?client=qupzilla&q=kde%20hotspot
<oerheks> mparillo, that should work, but he joined #ubuntu and is running 19.10 (EOL)
<oerheks> and ignoring upgrade advise
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 657x357) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0i0MHtB2/file_34868.jpg Oh, good catch oerheks.  in 20.04, hot spots are very easy, just click a button:
